#ubuntu 2004-11-29
<kensai> anyone having prioblem In hoary the latest hoary update via apt?
<pixelmonkey_> that was silly
<kensai> I'm getting: No `START-INFO-DIR-ENTRY' and no `This file documents'.
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: heheh - the main thing I notice is the author's inability to spell "grammar"
<ogra> kensai: topic
<pixelmonkey_> thoreauputic, yea?
<kensai> ogra, thanks
<ogra> :)
<kensai> ogra, I never read topics damn I need to read it everyday now
<ogra> kensai: true for hoary and this room :)
<pixelmonkey_> thoreauputic, oh, that's just continuation of the word "programmer" ;-)
<will_> anyone know why my lp driver is loaded, but no devices are found?
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey. haha - yeah I just saw that, sorry :)
<pixelmonkey_> hey random other ubuntu question... my environment has its $LANGUAGE set as en_gb (this must have been a default?)  How do I change it
<kensai> ogra, but untill they release a new sed then I can't apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ogra> kensai: wait some hours....
<ogra> kensai: and watch the topic ;)
<kensai> ogra, OK, no probklem, this will be fixed with a new sed in apt repositories?
<will_> kensai: i fexed the sed problem
<will_> fixed even
<kensai> will_, ?
<ogra> kensai: yep
<will_> kensai:ya
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey, that's not a bug, that's a feature ;-)
<kensai> ogra, thanks I'll see topics from now on ;)
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> kensai: the mailing list is also a good pool of information....
<kensai> ogra, thanks
<will_> anyone know about parports?
<pixelmonkey_> thoreauputic, Your british I take it ;-)
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey, no Austarlian, actually - but I use en_GB
<ogra> pixelmonkey_: not exactly.... he is a bit more south,.....
<thoreauputic> ogra: and I'm definitely not British :)
<ogra> hehe
<will_> australian!
<thoreauputic> typo
<pixelmonkey_> so does anyone know how I can change the LANGUAGE? ;-)
<q2> How can I enable it to not start X automatically at boo?
<q2> boot?
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<pixelmonkey_> thoreauputic, yep, did that, but it didn't change my environmental variable
<thoreauputic> :(
<q2> How do I make it so X wont start automatically?
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey_: maybe you can change it in /etc/profile
<choulth> meet q2
<Zugwrack> ogra: Question I have been unable to resolve...I upgraded my kernel to smp...now I get an error about LVM? Where would I look (in /etc?) to edit the script that is calling for this to start at boot?
<pixelmonkey_> oh I found it... /etc/environment
<faux> quit
<ogra> Zugwrack: /etc/rccS.d/S26lvm
<ogra> -c
<ogra> Zugwrack: remove the link.... /etc/rcS.d/S26lvm
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey_: aha - quite right - I'll have to remember that
<Zugwrack> ogra: K thanks
<ogra> Zugwrack: as long as you dont use lvm indeed :)
<Zugwrack> ogra: That would indeed be the case...
<ogra> ;)
<thoreauputic> something needs to be done about these peers - thay keep resetting connections!
<ogra> thoreauputic lol
<ogra> thoreauputic want to put them on a chain in the channel ?
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Telep> right, I'm back to being Warty
<wfx> are the any tools ti build/configure gdm themes (positions of images etc)?
<Telep> Warthogs are more cool anyway
<Kujila> Hello there, nice distro you got here, love Gnome 2.8, but can someone give me a bit o' technical help? :)
<Telep> funny thing though, after installing from the shipped cd, Gnome wouldn't boot up because the permissions in my home directory were screwed up (ie. root)
<wfx> ogra, its time... grch grch :)
<Telep> this has not happened before
<choulth> bring it on Kujila
<ogra> wfx: :)
<wfx> by all
<ogra> wfx: bye
<Kujila> Ok...well... the default Gnome 2.8 install came with no Desktop icons, and simply put, I just want to put thee on :)
<wfx> ogra, take a look on the "net" output of the bot ;)
<scopecrp> anyone else having a problem with updating (hoary sources) sed tonight?
<choulth> Kujila, right click and insert some  or drag and drop
<thoreauputic> scopecrp: yes - see the channel topic
<aitrus> scopecrp: read the topic
<ogra> wfx: WOW
<Kujila> Well, I mean, the default "Trashbin" , "Computer" , etc
<choulth> Kujila, trashbin is on the lower right
<wfx> ogra, yes wow
<icecrash> moin
<scopecrp> aha, thanks
<Kujila> Well then, I've customized GNOME to my liking, and removed that toolbar.  I can probably get it back, but is there a way to slap it onto the Desktop instead? :)
<icecrash> anyone that has the same problems with pbuilder?
<ogra> Kujila: you can do this in the configuration editor (in the applications menu -> system tools)
<choulth> Kujila, mpf... :)
<icecrash> Preparing to replace libc6 2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2 (using .../libc6_2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<icecrash> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: line 123: /dev/null: Permission denied
<wfx> ogra, but this is also bad i cant run it for a full month :/
<scopecrp> anyone know if you can configure bitchx to display the topic for the active channel?
<wfx> anyway good night (for all near my timezone ;-)
<thoreauputic> scopecrp: just type /topic
<icecrash> wfx: good night ;)
<icecrash> +0200
<stuNNed_> hi ubuntu's
<ogra> wfx: 2MB ....
<Kujila> Ok thanks all, I'll poke around in this configuration editor and see if I can get my icons back! :)
<thoreauputic> scopecrp: or get a real client ( joke)
<scopecrp> haha
<ogra> Kujila: look in apps->nautilus->desktop
<scopecrp> i know, i keep meaning to switch to win32/mirc
* thoreauputic throws a 40 kilo UNIX manual at scopecrp
<Kujila> Oh thanks ogra, awesome! :)
<scopecrp> maybe some day ill figure windows out and make the switch
<ogra> Kujila: :)
<Kujila> I think I'll stick with Ubuntu and dump MDK 10
<Kujila> Good shhtuffs
<Kujila> Gnome 2.8 is too durn sexy ;)
<scopecrp> i ditched my gentoo installations (and by extension the 3 weeks of setting it up right) for ubuntu
<scopecrp> never looking back either
<Kujila> lol
<Kujila> I'm so sick of KDE, too...
<thoreauputic> ubuntulog: "used by 90% of recovering Gentoo users "
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Telep> hehe, I'm a recovering Gentoo user, too :)
<thoreauputic> that wa a tab complete weirdness
<Kujila> Is Gentoo Debian based, too?  Never tried it before
<Ycros> I made the switch last night frem gentoo.
<Telep> Kujila: no, it's Gentoo-based :)
<Kujila> lol
<Kujila> ok
<thoreauputic> Gentoo is crack-based </joke>
<Zugwrack> I just used synaptic to install some packages...doesn't it automatically update the menu in Gnome?
<Managu> Came from Debian here.  So far, it feels about the same, except some of the rougher corners seem smoother
<Ycros> it has it's advantages and disadvantages
<Ycros> Zugwrack, it does
<KneelBeforeXorg> Zugwrack: always has for me
<Telep> Kujila: the gentoo philosophy is that everything is installed from source and hence optimized for your system. Installing is very easy (like in debian), but very time-consuming.
<Zugwrack> Hmmm...ok I installed XCdroast..don't see it
<Kujila> Oh I see
<ogra> Kujila: in gentoo you compile everything......its the distri for lonesome people that like to stare at compiler output for nights
<Mestapheles> hi
<Kujila> lol
<Telep> and the benefits are questionable... depends on what you're doing I guess
<Managu> zugwrack: some packages do, some don't
<Kujila> I cross my fingers whenever I compile something and hope I have all the dependencies
<Ycros> ogra, you don't have to, there are binary packages
<ogra> Kujila: apt will care for you ;)
<Kujila> lol
<Zugwrack> Managu: so is there a script I can use to update the menus? How is this normall done in Gnome
<ogra> Ycros: there are ?
<Mestapheles> I'm trying to create a bootablecopy of the ppc iso.  I'm in XCDroast.  Do I make it sun bootable? or do I use the Torito for ppc arch?  Torito needs some file and that's where I just don't know.
<Kujila> Ubuntu's apt-database seems small right now, though... Is there any way to plop some debian ones on ther so I can get my goodies like MPlayer?
<ogra> bonobo: synaptic Kujila
<bonobo> Kujila: package management in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Managu> Zugwrack: Sorry, I don't know =(
<ogra> bonobo: mplayer Kujila
<bonobo> Kujila: for mplayer in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Ycros> ogra, it was never meant to be a source based distribution in the first place
<Telep> Kujila: well dependencies are not a problem in Gentoo, the portage package management system takes care of that, but over-optimization can be a problem sometimes
<ogra> Kujila: see the urls of the bonobo bot
<Ycros> ogra, it just went that way because nobody had really made large progress in that area
<Kujila> ok
<Zugwrack> Mestapheles: Just copy your existing cd...
<Kujila> Thanks much :)  Ubuntu is sweet
<Mestapheles> but then it will not be bootable on the mac.  I'll need to go into openfirmware and direct it to boot loader
<ogra> Kujila: if something doesnt work, come to ask here
<Kujila> I shall :D  This is great stuff heh
<Ycros> Mestapheles, uhh, you should just be able to copy it
<thoreauputic> Mestapheles: if your original CD was bootable, a clone will be too
<Kujila> I must go now, though.
<Kujila> Maybe I'll be back ;)
<Kujila> Cya
<Kujila> Thanks again!
<Mestapheles> k guys I'll try
<Mestapheles> even copy with finder?
<ogra> Ycros: sad....now its renown for the source stuff.....
<Ycros> ogra, they are working on fixing that
<Mestapheles> I'll do via term, I don't trust finder.  It doesn't copy invisible folders
<Ycros> the binary side of portage isn't quite as good
<Ycros> so they're working on improving it
<ogra> Ycros: how ? did they hire a PR team ?
<Ycros> implementation-wise
<JStrike> Is there a HowTo for creating Ubuntu packages
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<Mestapheles> or ditto just to be on the safe side
<Ycros> because everyone's been developing the source stuff.
<ogra> Ycros: its hard to get a wrong reputation right in the end
<Ycros> not really, they just need to develop the binary package handling more, create repositories, and make an announcement
<Telep> Ycros: well there are hardly any mirrors for downloading binary stuff, for a start.
<Ycros> Telep, my point exactly
<Telep> yup
<ogra> JStrike: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<guptan> Hi, how can I install Firefox 1.0(using installer) so that it completely replaces firefox provided by Ubuntu?
<ogra> JStrike: there are shorter ones on www.debianplanet.org
<JStrike> ogra : Isn't there a difference in creating debs for ubuntu and debian?
<guptan> Hi, how can I install Firefox 1.0 (using installer provided in firefox site) so that it completely replaces firefox provided by Ubuntu?
<ogra> JStrike: in the packaging they are the same....the dependencys are ubuntu on ubuntu....and debian on debian
<Gwildor> jstrike, the packaging process is the same, a debian.deb is a debian.deb, and a ubuntu.deb is a ubuntu.deb
<Gwildor> one day ill beat ogra
<ogra> Gwildor: go for it :)
<Gwildor> ogra, i try, you are just to quick
<guptan> ogra, Gwildor you guys are great :)
<ogra> Gwildor: just started learning python, i will be more inattentive in the next time :)
<Gwildor> hmmm...
<guptan> anybody to help me here?
<ogra> guptan: the firefox installer will likely use different directorys.....
<guptan> yeah i know, and every time I accidently click old firefox themes and extension become useless
<guptan> sometime even live bookmarks, now its a big mess :|
<ogra> guptan: just uninstall the ubuntu package
<sean__> is there a way to install flash for firefox?
<guptan> oh that seems to be a good idea
<sean__> I cant find nothing about how to do it
<ogra> bonobo: flash sean__
<bonobo> sean__: for flashplayer in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<guptan> sean_ usually ff detects need for plugin and installs automatically
<ogra> guptan: there is also a package to manage that :)
<guptan> oh really
<guptan> ogra, when I asked to remove firefox, it removes a package named ubuntu-desktop too.
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> that's correct
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu desktop depends on all the packages that are in the 'ubuntu desktop'
<HrdwrBoB> there's nothing actually in it
<guptan> HrdwrBoB, so can I remove that one?
<ogra> guptan: you will need it for a upgrade to a new stable ubuntu version, keep in mind installing it again then.....
<guptan> oh
<ogra> guptan: but else its useless and can get removed
<domestiko> one thing you can do is building your own package and then checkinstall
<domestiko> but is safer doing what ogra says
<aaroncuk> how easy is it to upgrade ubuntu, can it be done remotely without mess all my apps/settings up?
<kim__> hi scoon
<ogra> aaroncuk: to hoary ?
<aaroncuk> yeah
<ogra> aaroncuk: the upgrade is easy....but do you really want it ? its in flux .... i.e. see the channel topic
<EfaistOs> hi
<aaroncuk> i dont want it yet, but may do in the future its just im putting a server in somewhere over 200 miles away lol.. dont wanna have to go and sort it if it goes wrong lol
<EfaistOs> i have a little problem with GTK2 windows ... it's quite slow to open new windows  when i double click in nautilus or things like this
<EfaistOs> do u have the same problem ?
<FTTP> im downloading hoary snapshot iso
<FTTP> should be good right? :)
<domestiko> EfaistOs, have you upgraded to hoary?
<cardador> EfaistOs: sudo apt-get install gamin
<EfaistOs> domestiko, yes
<JStrike> EfaistOs : Nope. Sorry :-(
<guptan> just out of curiosity: how good is changing all warty to hoary in apt?
<EfaistOs> gamin ?
<FTTP> guptan:  Dunno...... im downloading the hoary iso
<cardador> EfaistOs: yes, it replacees fam
<FTTP> then ill update it thru there
<domestiko> EfaistOs, the problem is fam. Install gamin
<ogra> FTTP: its a snapshot.....taken automatically i guess......
<EfaistOs> cardador, and FAM is the problem ? i have to uninstall FAM or not ?
<FTTP> ogra:  daily snapshot is good, then ill update it :)
<mats> anyone knows how to change fonts on gtk1.x apps (like amule or xmule)?
<kgill> hey ogra you must live in here ;)
<ogra> FTTP: so it totally depands on the state of the shooted stuff.....
<EfaistOs> apparently not ... quite quicker right now :) thnx
<domestiko> I did unistall it, and everything's fine
<ogra> kgill: hehe
<FTTP> ogra:  Right, and when there are updates for the shooted stuff it will be on my machine :)
<kgill> ubuntu needs more howtos on its website
<ogra> FTTP: if the sys was broken while the shot was taken yours will be too
<domestiko> bye
<ogra> kgill: go on...its a wiki, everybody can contribute
<FTTP> ogra:  then ill update
<FTTP> as long as it installs and aptget is workin
<FTTP> if it wont install, then ill wait and download the next dailysnapshot
<kgill> trying to get gnome meeting setup and have no audio
<kgill> and don't see anything in device manager for audio
<ogra> kgill: sorry never used it.....
<erik> hey, is sed borked for everyone else in hoary?
<mats> anyone knows how to change fonts on gtk1.x apps (like amule or xmule)?
<ogra> kgill: look in your mixer for the mic
<FTTP> erik:  they came out with a new update
<erik> FTTP: oh, sweet
<FTTP> erik:  u having a problem with sid ?
<ogra> erik: see topic
<erik> I don't seem to have it yet :(
<FTTP> the upgrade it right?
<erik> oh, duh
<erik> ok, sweet
<erik> thanks ogra , sorry :p
<FTTP> erik:  u upgraded and sid wouldnt install right?
<ogra> np
<FTTP> erik:  I reported the bug earlier
<FTTP> erik:  errr alot of people reported that bug
<thoreauputic> FTTP: not sid
<FTTP> i mean sed
<thoreauputic> FTTP: yeah :)
<FTTP> thoreauputic typo
<thoreauputic> OK ;)
<FTTP> thoreauputic im burning the snapshot now
<FTTP> i figured ill do it this way
<kgill> where would I look for that?
<kgill> sound prefs isn't playing a sound
<ogra> kgill: right click on the volume applet.....
* dataw0lf is away: hold your breath, it's better spent blowing up your date
<Scognito> ogra,
<Scognito> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<Scognito> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Scognito> let's see :)
<kgill> still nothing
<FTTP> should i do the update from the internet when i install?
<ogra> hehe
<FTTP> or should i skip it?
<ogra> kgill: mic is unmuted ?
<Scognito> FTTP, update, if you can
<kgill> the sound adjust in the uper righ will not go up
<kgill> next to the date
<FTTP> scognito:  cause if u dont update, it wont update in synaptic without adding modifications
<FTTP> i reported it as a bug they told me to add syntax in synaptic
<ogra> kgill: so you dont have any sound ?
<kgill> none at all
<kgill> and not sure where to see if the right driver is set for the sound card
<ogra> kgill: what soundcard do you have ?
<kgill> this is a donated machine for my project and just got this machine on monday
<kgill> I have not even taken a look at it
<ogra> kgill: you can look in the device manager.....
<kgill> no sound device is listed there
<ogra> kgill: hmm, probably a ISA card..... what kind of system is it ?
<kgill> the sound card is embeded on the motherboard
<kgill> its a throw away dell "I hate dells"
<ogra> heh
<kgill> I am a mac and windows system admin for 12 years
<kgill> and have used redhat of and on as a server since ver. 2
<ogra> kgill: never had a dell but i see the laptops fall apart all around me
<kgill> and now having to learn linux in full depth
<thoreauputic> kgill: try lspci | grep audio
<timello> hi there, which tool I can change my screen resolution?
<Scognito> timello, computer -> system configuratio -> screen resolution
<timello> Scognito, I'm using another window manager, could you tell me the name?
<cardador> timello: gnome-display-properties
<timello> thx
<timello> cardador, I want to set 1152X864, but it not shows me this option, idea? I put this entry on XF86config-4, but didn't work
<cardador> timello: did you restart X after changing it?
<timello> yes I did
<timello> I give telinit 1 and then telinit3
<icecrash> n8
<scopecrp> timello that is a supported resolution for the card and monitor?
<timello> yes, in other distr it works fine
<timello> 75HZ
<mojo_> morning
<mojo_> 'sed' up yet?
<scopecrp> mojo_ not for me
<timello> scopecrp, maybe HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<ogra> mojo_: see topic
<scopecrp> timello to be honest i am a total noob.  someone else can definately help you more
<Scognito> ogra,
<Scognito> error while upgrading
<timello> scopecrp, np thx
<Scognito> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.2.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Scognito>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/fileshareset', which is also in package kdelibs-bin
<Scognito> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Scognito> i install with dpkg -force overwrite
<ogra> Scognito: kde ??
<ogra> lol
<scopecrp> timello i just know that windows supports res's that arent 'officially supported' in some cases
<Scognito> mmm
<Scognito> it is for k3b
<Scognito> k3b rox
<ogra> Scognito: ah well....
<luc1f3r> Guys, I have a question? can you help me?
<Scognito> for now i'm doing apt-get remove kcontrol and k3b
<luc1f3r> I want to increase my screen's resolution
<ogra> Scognito: hehe
<luc1f3r> i knowhow to make the changes
<luc1f3r> but I can't get above 1024x768 @60Hz
<luc1f3r> and that's a lot less than I used to have on MSwindows
<FTTP> the hoary developmental release installation failed and did some weird stuff
<FTTP> oh well :)
<Scognito> i'm just upgrading
<ogra> FTTP....
<Scognito> for the first time
<scaroo> FTTP, it s a sed related issue, it is knowand being fixed
<FTTP> scognito thats the way to do it
<cardador> luc1f3r: find the horizontal sync and vertical refresh for your monitor
<EfaistOs> where in gconf-editor  can i change the value of nautilus to avoid opening mutiple windows ?
<FTTP> scaroo:  You mean the xserver failure and the weird screen stuff?
<luc1f3r> cardador: what are those?
<FTTP> scaroo im talking about loading the iso from developmental cd
<cardador> luc1f3r: google for your monitor specifications
<scaroo> FTTP, ow, sorry, i misunderstood :p
<ogra> FTTP: he doesnt know you installed from the snapshot CD
<FTTP> ogra oh
<FTTP> ok
<luc1f3r> like, type in my monitor make and model?
<luc1f3r> and look for what?
<FTTP> im gonna wait for hoary rc releases
<FTTP> and then report bugs
<cardador> luc1f3r: find the horizontal sync and vertical refresh for your monitor
<FTTP> developmental releases too buggy
<ogra> FTTP: they are fo rdevelopment :)
<FTTP> i know
<luc1f3r> okay, let me check
<FTTP> ogra:  Beta releases are ok but not daily snapshots :P
<FTTP> heh
<thoreauputic> FTTP: I tried some firefox daily builds a while ago - they looked great for the 5 microseconds they were on my screen ;)
<ogra> FTTP: hoary has one huge change to come....this could break a lot of stuff.....the extraction of the language packs from all software.....
<scopecrp> i use firefox nightlies
<Keybuk> ogra: there's still some debate about how to accomplish that
<ogra> FTTP: this will be a gigantic effort......
<scopecrp> i build my own actually
<FTTP> ogra yep
<FTTP> ogra:  I hear ya
<luc1f3r> cardador: vertical freq: 48-160 Hz   Horizontal freq: 30-94 kHz
<ogra> Keybuk: but its policy ... as i understood, so it will happen anyway.....or am i wrong ?
<Keybuk> it's a "would very much like", yes
<cardador> luc1f3r: do you have warty or hoary?
<ogra> Keybuk: yep thats how i understoo it.....and it will be a great thing....once done :)
<discord> anyone know if their is a package for slackware and what url i need to add to sources.lst to grab it?
<ogra> +d
<discord> i mean
<discord> shockwave
<discord> sorry
<luc1f3r> cardador, warty
<ogra> bonobo: flash discord
<bonobo> discord: for flashplayer in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> discord: hear the bonobo bot :)
<discord> bonobo isn;t that some sort of ape?
<cardador> luc1f3r: sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ogra> discord: maybe.... its our url bot :)
<EfaistOs> where in gconf-editor  can i change the value of nautilus to avoid opening mutiple windows when you open a directory ?
<bronson> I apt-get upgraded to Hoary today.
<bronson> Oops.
<luc1f3r> cardador: do that in terminal?
<ogra> EfaistOs: do it in nautils own options
<trans_err> I'm having troubles with my nvidia card and I'm not sure if its me or the hardware... The card works fine with the open source 'nv' driver or when the card is started with NvAGP="1" with the nvidia driver-- however if I switch to NvAGP="2" to push up performance-- It freezes the display after only 10 - 15 seconds.... Any ideas before I call newegg?
<cardador> luc1f3r: then go to section "monitor" and it will be pretty obvious the changes you need to make
<cardador> luc1f3r: yes
<ogra> bronson: seen the topic ? :)
<trans_err> Oh a bit of info... I have an nforce 1 mobo and a the new card is an FX5700
<bronson> ogra: yup.
<EfaistOs> ogra, ?
<bronson> ogra: wish i'd seen that before I tried tho...
<ogra> bronson: just wait a day.....wil be fixed soon
<Scognito> "non solum, sed etiam" (latin)
<Scognito> :)
<cardador> trans_err: nvagp 1 is good
<discord> bonobo: here's a banana
<bronson> will do.
<cardador> trans_err: did you read what nvagp 2 does?
<ogra> EfaistOs: in nautilus ... edit->settings
* bronson whistles idly.
<trans_err> cardador, but I see horrible performance in ut2004
<cardador> trans_err: did you install the nvidia driver?
<ogra> EfaistOs: the "behavoir" ? tab .... soryy, german sys here
<ogra> +r-y
<cardador> trans_err: i have ut2004 and it runs very well
<ogra> trans_err: did you take the ubuntu package for the driver ?
<trans_err> cardador, yes the binary driver is installed- I've tried both the ubuntu and the NVIDIA package
<ogra> trans_err: on warty or hoary ?
<cardador> trans_err: and you did all the changes to xf86config-4, etc
<ogra> cardador: the package brings a script to do that easily
<FTTP> is it possible for ubuntu to use a gui installer based off the progeny one?
<cardador> ogra: but if you mess with it, it is useless :)
<ogra> yep
<FTTP> for gui installers there is so much already out in opensource
<trans_err> cardador, yes- I'm quite familiar with the nvidia drivers (i have an nforce board...)
<FTTP> no need to reinvent the wheel
<FTTP> just modify whats out already
<FTTP> for ubuntu
<ogra> FTTP: dont you think the installer works fine ?
<FTTP> ogra not for someone new to linux, no
<cardador> has anyone tried the auto hinting for the fonts? it really look a lot better
<scopecrp> cardador i agree
<FTTP> ogra we can just pop in a better installer, there are plenty to choose from
<fissy> auto hinting?
<ogra> FTTP: whats the task someone new to linux couldnt do with it ?
<FTTP> ogra:  even the new debian text based one is better
<scopecrp> cardador looks better than windows on my laptop
<cardador> fissy: go to the ubuntu forum, howto section
<FTTP> ogra:  Someone new will think their computer has problems
<ogra> FTTP: they are the same....
<Scognito> ogra
<FTTP> ogra:  oh, ubuntu uses the newer debian installer?
<trans_err> ogra, hoary
<Scognito> update finished
<Scognito> no errors reported
<FTTP> ogra:  the SID installer?
<scopecrp> i have never been so impressed with the polish of a distro as i am with ubuntu
<Scognito> reloading X session
<fissy> ogra, it just looks slightly scary compared to a pretty gui interface.... it reinforces preconceptions people might have about linux, especially the hard drive partitioning part
<Scognito> hoping for the best
<cardador> fissy: try to partition a drive at windows
<FTTP> ogra what does the older debian installer look like? :)
<Scognito> ops, other package to be upgraded...
<Scognito> let's wait :)
<ogra> text based
<FTTP> ogra no i mean for the newer debian there is a newer installer
<FTTP> is this the newer installer thats on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> FTTP: the new Debian installer is not a sid installer - it installs sarge
<FTTP> thoreauputic yeah the sarge one i mean
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  is ubuntu the same as sarge?
<cardador> FTTP: its based on sid
<ogra> FTTP: debian supports 11 arches.....there will always be a textbased one.....probably enhanced with gtk for i386 etc
<fissy> cardador?
<FTTP> cardador:  now im confused
<FTTP> is it sid or sarge?
<mjr> ubuntu is based on sid but similar to sarge in that sarge is also based on sid of similar age :)
<FTTP> doh
<mjr> and you thought you were confused
<ogra> trans_err: so the package definately wont work for you
<thoreauputic> FTTP: installer -> sarge       ubuntu -> based on sid
<FTTP> ogra:  My point is this:  The installer needs work whether they use text or gui........ people will see those FATAL errors and get confused
<cardador> fissy: anyone that can install windows, is more than qualified to install linux.
<ogra> FTTP: in the installer ?
<FTTP> like i did
<scopecrp> is it possible to install from the livecd?
<FTTP> ogra:  When it installs it gives those errors
<FTTP> oh wait thats upon boot
<FTTP> sorry
<Scognito> ok everything installed
<FTTP> the installer had the problem of not detecting the monitor right
<Scognito> reloading X
<ogra> FTTP: this will be fixed in hoary
<FTTP> and was confusing based on the update internet apps
<FTTP> and when u do that
<ogra> scopecrp: use the installer
<FTTP> some of the files had issues
<ogra> CD
<FTTP> ogra:  when hoary is closer to release ill try the betas :)
<kgill> hey ogra |spci| grep audio does nothing
<FTTP> ogra:  the hoary goals sound good
<kgill> also tried it with sudo
<FTTP> ogra:  Pretty much everything that needs to be done
<ogra> FTTP: do that ! it wil be a great distro
<ogra> kgill: no need for sudo there.....
<thoreauputic> kgill: lspci  ( that's an "ell")
<scopecrp> ogra do you mean there is an 'installer' on the livecd or that i should use the install cd
<nate> I did an "apt-get install fluxbox".  how do I get it running as my desktop environment?
<FTTP> ogra:  gui installer should not be a priority as long as the text installer works right
<ogra> scopecrp: use the installer CD i meant
<FTTP> ogra i would want a working text installer, then create the gui one
<kgill> thoreaputic: "ell"?
<ogra> FTTP: yep...thats my point
<scopecrp> ogra because the install cd doesnt recognize any of my cd/dvd drives
<kgill> is that  like a .dll?
<scopecrp> (ive tried 5 different ones)
<thoreauputic> kgill:  lspci  (not |spci| )
<ogra> kgill: the letter L
<FTTP> ogra hoary works well tho....... should be able to change monitor directly in gnome tho :)
<FTTP> ogra its not like it detected the monitor where it was unreadable or anything, it got my refresh rates wrong and the like
<ogra> scopecrp: 5 different ones ??
<scopecrp> and unfortunately i cannot copy the iso to another drive because im using a non-linux raid card for my other 4 harddrives
<FTTP> ogra also that part about choosing resolutions for the monitor is confusing for some
<ogra> scopecrp: there is only one for each arch
<kgill> ok got it
<FTTP> ogra:   it should just have a choice of monitors instead
<scopecrp> ogra aye, a tdk dvdr, 2 sony cdr's, a liteon cdr and a cheap creative cd drive
<FTTP> ogra rather than asking which resolutions the monitor does up to
<FTTP> most new distros do that now
<ogra> FTTP: nope, it should just detect.....
<kgill> but need to do a  comand with it?
<FTTP> ogra i disagree
<FTTP> ogra it should detect, but then ask you to confirm
<scopecrp> i have more harddrives but my powersupply has no more power plugs on it
<FTTP> ogra unless it can detect it 100%
<ogra> FTTP: thats the goal !
<FTTP> ogra:  but some monitors cant be detected
<ogra> FTTP: so you need a default and a fallback....
<thoreauputic> FTTP: you mean like the mandrake thing where you get to test it before continuing?
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  I never tried mandrake
<FTTP> a long time ago maybe
<ogra> kgill: type it in a terminal.....it lists your pci devices
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  the part where u have to select the resolutions the monitor can handle up to is just so outdated, many distros used to be like that
<Telep> right, managed to fiddle firefox 1.0 onto my warty :)
<ogra> scopecrp: have you already looked at https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com ?
<Telep> thanks to scoon
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  the installer needs more work
<FTTP> whether we stick to gui or text
<thoreauputic> FTTP: so you've said ;-)
<kgill> it comes up with a usage screen
<scopecrp> ogra not thorougly no, i just havent made myself do it yet
<ogra> kgill: show the command (cop n paste) you typed
<Scognito> re
<Scognito> ogre everything works FINE
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  hoary will have more of the internals covered up right?
<ogra> Scognito great !
<FTTP> to make it less confusion for newbies
<Scognito> :)
<FTTP> i think that was part of the goals like to make it boot quicker into the splashscreens
<Scognito> ogra, i have still xfree
<thoreauputic> FTTP: I don't know - you'd need to ask one of the developers like jdub
<Scognito> how can i change it?
<ogra> Scognito: did you install ubuntu-desktop before the install ?
<ogra> Scognito: if its not installed.... install it.....
<FTTP> ogra actually i dont like the progeny installer
<FTTP> errr and thoreauputic
<FTTP> http://hackers.progeny.com/configlets/screenshots/screen06.png
<Scognito> don't remember
<FTTP> see that screen
<kgill> no audio devices show up with - v
<FTTP> thats what i dont like in text
<FTTP> alot of people dont know what res there monitors can handle
<FTTP> should autodetect the res :)
<ogra> kgill: i think its a ISA card....
<kgill> isa shows up with a -t
<ogra> kgill: read the manpage .....
<thoreauputic> FTTP: yes, that's what I meant about the Mandrake installer - you choose a monitor and then click to test if it works as expected: if not you can go back and retry
<ogra> kgill: i.e.: man lspci
<kgill> so isa, ide,usb,acpi(not sure what this is) and the video card
<Scognito> ogra, in ubuntu-desktop there are LOT of unnedeed packages
<kgill> yup already read it
<Scognito> can i install xorg separately
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  The installer part needs to be debated among developers
<ogra> Scognito: its needed for a clean upgrade
<FTTP> but we need a better solution than there is now
<Scognito> ok
<trans_err> If i'm using NvAGP="1" should agpgart and nvidia_agp be loaded?
<scopecrp> ogra what package should i search for in bugzilla re: the cd drives?
<ogra> scopecrp: probably raid ?
<thoreauputic> kgill: try  lspci | grep audio   and see if you get anything
<ogra> thoreauputic: its a ISA card.....
<thoreauputic> ogra: ah Ok - sorry
<kgill> nothing comes up
<ogra> sorry guys, my girl gets angry slowly.....have to go to bed......2am
<kgill> no errors just exicutes the command
<kgill> thankx ogra
<ogra> kgill: try to find out the cardname.... then look for the module in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/sound/isa/ the guys will help you.....
<FTTP> thoreauputic and ogra:  http://www.osdir.com/shots/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=173&slide=23
<ogra> night all
<FTTP> fedora has it where you just select the resolution you want to use, not the resolutions you want to use
<FTTP> err i mean
<FTTP> sorry
<FTTP> like with ubuntu u have to select several resolutions that you want to be able to use
<FTTP> with fedora u only select one resolution but i believe it sets u up to switch amongst all of them
<FTTP> fedora doesnt ask for monitor type either
<FTTP> i thought it did
<FTTP> that was redhat which did i guess :P
<FTTP> prolly older versions
<Gnobody> ne1 here?
<thoreauputic> Gnobody: no, the 268 others are figments of your imagination ;-)
<Gnobody> awsome
<Gnobody> I am going crazy ;)
<trans_err> How do I stop agpgart from starting at boot?
<kgill> I am looking at the lib/modules....../......./......./sound/isa
<Gnobody> how do I get the gnome services panel back in hoary??
<kgill> and see alot*.ko files
<trans_err> can anyonle help me disable agpgart from starting?
<Scognito> ok
<Scognito> everything works
<Scognito> xorg installed
<Scognito> :)
<Scognito> thnx for help oddabe19
<Scognito> sorry, ogra
<PorscheBoy> can u upgrade the kernel using apt-get?
<FTTP> ubuntu dropped to #20 on distrowatch
<FTTP> for 12 mths
<FTTP> it was #13
<FTTP> the last i looked :(
<thoreauputic> FTTP: normal. The "new toy" effect is wearing off, that's all
<CoffeeMan> How do I get unsupported Debian packages in Ubuntu?
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  hoary should be exciting....... right now warty is good for usage but has a few quirks
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  Warty is great for a 1st release tho IMHO
<CoffeeMan> what is IMHO
<discord> coffeman: my guess would be add debian sources to your sources.lst
<trans_err> does anyone please know how to disable agpgart from starting?
<CoffeeMan> discord: Why thank you, is that all?
<trans_err> I looked through rc, modules.conf, everything...
<CoffeeMan> what is IMHO?
<FTTP> http://www.linuxmafia.com/faq/Debian/installers.html
<FTTP> very interesting
<discord> coffeeman: its just a guess but you should try messing around with aptitude instead of synaptic
<discord> coffeeman: In My Humble Opinon
<discord> or URaHO
<CoffeeMan> discord: I appreciate it, but I don't like aptitude, I like either synaptic, or just the terminal.
<thoreauputic> adding debian sources will break your installation in strange and unusual ways
<CoffeeMan> thoreauputic: how so?
<thoreauputic> CoffeeMan: ubuntu has its own repositories - and Ubuntu's dependencies are different, and so on
<thoreauputic> bonobo: synaptic CoffeeMan
<bonobo> CoffeeMan: package management in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<thoreauputic> bonobo: mplayer CoffeeMan
<bonobo> CoffeeMan: for mplayer in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> other restricted formats... also enable universe and multiverse
<kensai> bonobo is a kool guy ;)
<thoreauputic> bonobo: multiverse CoffeeMan
<bonobo> CoffeeMan: Software in the multiverse" component has not been determined to be Free Software to enable it see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543"
<thoreauputic> bonobo: universe CoffeeMan
<bonobo> CoffeeMan: Universe contains packages which are not officially supported by Ubuntu, to enable it see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<thoreauputic> CoffeeMan: that should keep you busy for a while ;-)
<liberaltugboat> hey
<liberaltugboat> i was wondering if anyone knows of any really good linux web portals I could use as my home page
<kensai> liberaltugboat, www.ubuntulinux.org ;)
<liberaltugboat> kensai, lol something that has news on it
<kensai> liberaltugboat, I always use distrowatch.com very useful or linux.org or osnews.com no other
<gloin_> I'm having trouble updating my nvidia drivers - I've got the correct kernel sources, and I've got a compiler, but the nvidia installer craps out every time.
<thoreauputic> bonobo: nvidia gloin_
<bonobo> gloin_: for nvidia in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<liberaltugboat> gloin_, are you in X when you try to compile it?
<gloin_> ahh binary driver
<gloin_> thoreauputic: counterintuitive name of that howto - i was just there
<gloin_> liberaltugboat: yeah lol, it's something else
<thoreauputic> gloin_: read the bonobo bot URL :)
<FTTP> how is the gnoppix different than ubuntu livecd?
<liberaltugboat> cause it will not compile while in X
<liberaltugboat> !!
<FTTP> is the latest gnoppix = ubuntu?
<gloin_> liberaltugboat: duh =P
<FTTP> for the livecd or are they still a little different
<liberaltugboat> FTTP, gnoppix is working with ubuntu to make the live cd better
<FTTP> liberaltugboat right but is the latest gnoppix livecd the same as ubuntu?
<FTTP> or are they different?
<liberaltugboat> yeah pretty much
<liberaltugboat> might be a tad different
<liberaltugboat> but it is based on ubuntu
<FTTP> right
<FTTP> hmm
<Telep> hmm, dma is not being enabled on my cd drive by default. What do I need to edit so it enables it on boot?
<Gwildor> like a customized ubuntu
<liberaltugboat> only way to know is DL it
<gloin_> thoreauputic: the URL referenced does not show how to install current drivers, which are at 6629 - the deb package is 6111, which is deprecated and a LOT slower
<mojo_> arhh, I stuck with the **** sed for more than a day, I just want to get my box restart, can someone push up the slow turtle cron.tab?
<gloin_> so
<PorscheBoy> ---
<gloin_> does anyone know how to compile the drivers from nvidia?
<liberaltugboat> gloin you might want to see if there is a .deb pack in the hoary tree
<gloin_> hrm
<thoreauputic> gloin_: well, sorry I just invoked the bot - I don't know about nvidia drivers, sorry
<syamajala> anyone tried ubuntu in virtual pc on a mac?
<PorscheBoy> dd
<gloin_> liberaltugboat: I'm reluctant to do a .deb package unless absolutely neccessary
<PorscheBoy> fgfg
<Gnobody> you need kernel-headers
<Gnobody> gloin
<gloin_> Gnobody: thx
<Gnobody> but you need them for your exact kernel version
<syamajala> does your ethernet card need to work for the installation?
<FTTP> ubuntu uses the same debian prompt at the beginning
<PorscheBoy> can u install a new kernel image with apt-get in ubuntu?
<FTTP> like with the logo and all
<gloin_> Gnobody: Package kernel-headers has no installation candidate
<FTTP> when it boots i mean
<Gnobody> you also need make and gcc
<gloin_> that's from apt-get install kernel-headers
<moyogo> syamajala: you can install with the cd only
* gloin_ has his compiler working
<Gnobody> gloin_ use synaptic
<gloin_> ugh
<gloin_> I have to start X then =[
<Gnobody> wait
<syamajala> moyogo, it keeps failing for me
<Gnobody> you can do it without
* FTTP is gonna reinstall ubuntu
<liberaltugboat> use aptitude
<Gnobody> uname -r
<FTTP> warty
<liberaltugboat> then you dont have to start x
<FTTP> hoary too unstable :(
<Gnobody> yeah or that
<syamajala> moyogo, it gets up to the bsd package and says something about the ethernet card
<FTTP> if u update it its ok tho
<Gnobody> hoary isnt bad
<FTTP> gnobody:  try the developmental iso :P
<gloin_> argh
<Gnobody> no thanx
<FTTP> gnobody:  Hoary is ok if you upgrade :P
<PorscheBoy> FTTP, i agree with u that's y i'm running pure debian right now
<liberaltugboat> hoary is in pre beta status of course it is unstable
<Gnobody> Alpha
<FTTP> porscheboy:  yeah i should do pure debian
<gloin_> E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.8.1-3-686
<FTTP> for the time being
<gloin_> ffs
<gloin_> I have to reboot to get X working
<FTTP> till ubuntu gets better :P
<PorscheBoy> FTTP, i'm running Debian Sarge
<thoreauputic> gloin_: apt-cache search linux-headers
<gloin_> /etc/init.d/gdm start throws an error that something isn't unloading when X quits
<Gnobody> did you upgrade to an i686 kernel gloin_?
<FTTP> porscheboy:  i can install it over the net right?
<PorscheBoy> man, u can upgrade the kernel images like u upgrade software with apt-get
<FTTP> ubuntu is great tho, dont get me wrong
<PorscheBoy> i know
<FTTP> i just want to try sarge....... ubuntu has more potential and it all goes back to debian anyways
<gloin_> Gnobody: yeah, that's the output from uname-r
<FTTP> porscheboy:  Can i do a network install tho ?
<FTTP> porscheboy:  Just download 1 iso then net install what i want right?
<FTTP> see i dont need all the debian packages
<gloin_> ah
<gloin_> hehe
<PorscheBoy> FTTP, that's how i installed my debian
<PorscheBoy> same here
<Gnobody> try  kernel-headers-2.6.8.1
<gloin_> I was trying to install "kernel-headers" but needed "linux-headers"
<gloin_> it's okay
<FTTP> porscheboy:  ok ill do that :P i should use the new installer iso right?
<gloin_> I got the 686 package
<Gnobody> oh
<Gnobody> lol
<Scognito> nite
<Gnobody> my mistake
<PorscheBoy> so it's that's yes
<gloin_> now it builds =] 
<PorscheBoy> use Sarge iso
<gloin_> I wonder how long it will take for a .deb file with current nvidia-drivers
<FTTP> porscheboy: wheres the link?
<Gnobody> I don't know I thought it would be on universe by now
<PorscheBoy> let me look it up...hold on
<Gnobody> especially with x.org
<FTTP> porscheboy:  netinst CD image, with Debian base
<FTTP> that one right?
<Gnobody> I wonder when the new artwork will be in Hoary?
<FTTP> i found it
<FTTP> right on the website
<thoreauputic> FTTP:  http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<FTTP> yeah thats where im downloading from
<FTTP> im gonna see how sarge is different
<PorscheBoy> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/cd-images/debian-weekly/i386/
<FTTP> prolly not that much tho
<FTTP> porscheboy:  You would go with the weekly?
<FTTP> thats how i messed up my ubuntu :P
<liberaltugboat> hehe Im trying to murder my internet connection
<liberaltugboat> tons of DLs going!! w00t
<PorscheBoy> it's just net install
<PorscheBoy> it's way more stable than ubuntu
<FTTP> porscheboy its ok i got it from the main debian website
<FTTP> netinst CD image, with Debian base
<Gnobody> man the internet in general is slow for me
<Gwildor> liberaltugboat, with what?
<FTTP> that one from the installer site
<Gnobody> mainly HTTP stuff
<Gnobody> I think it is because of the new MSN search bots
<PorscheBoy> http://cdimage.debian.org/pub/weekly/
<liberaltugboat> i got some linux ISOs on the way, a ton of music, I know it could handle more
<FTTP> porscheboy no thanks
<FTTP> i got this one:
<FTTP> http://cdimage.debian.org/pub/cdimage-testing/sid_d-i/i386/pre-rc2/sarge-i386-netinst.iso
<PorscheBoy> that's good i think i got that one
<Sensebend> I'm upgrading to hoary
<Sensebend> :)
<FTTP> oh wait
<FTTP> this is pre-rc2
<FTTP> doh
<FTTP> did rc2 come out yet?
<FTTP> or no?
<PorscheBoy> just burn it and it will configure ur network and then apt-get update and install gnome or kde or whatever
<FTTP> yep
<FTTP> erasing cd
<FTTP> then will burn
<Gnobody> sid would be nice if it didn't break everything for me
<PorscheBoy> FTTP, can u paste the text from sources.list on here so i can get the link to ubuntu repositories
<FTTP> porscheboy:  That installer that ubuntu is using was just taken from debian anyways
<PorscheBoy> it's the same crap
<FTTP> so likely it will improve anyways
<FTTP> porscheboy yeah
<PorscheBoy> exact same thing
<FTTP> porscheboy:  Yep
<FTTP> the installer could be a bit better
<PorscheBoy> all i know is that it's doesn't freeze my computer like ubuntu did
<FTTP> ubuntu didnt freeze me
<FTTP> i like ubuntu alot
<FTTP> i just want to try debian sarge to see the differences
<Gnobody> what do you mean freeze?
<Gwildor> synaptic gives me a nasty 5 line message, join #flood if you would like to try to help
<PorscheBoy> well, ubuntu has a bug that affects people with AMD and NVidia systems
<FTTP> oh
<Gnobody> I have both
<FTTP> i have p4 and nivida
<gloin_> crap
<Gnobody> I have AMD and Nvdidia
<gloin_> broke my x server
<Gnobody> *nvidia
<Gnobody> what bug?
<FTTP> porsacheboy report bug, should be fixed for final hoary :)
<PorscheBoy> well, it would lock up my gnome and i can't even do alt-ctrl-f1 to get out of X
<liberaltugboat> does anyone know of any cheap linux compatible dial up internet providers
<gloin_> Gnobody: how to get xorg on here?
<FTTP> liberaltugboat:  any!
<FTTP> liberaltugboat:  linux uses ppp
<PorscheBoy> FTTP, hoary has a bug also...the Desktop window doesn't refresh sometimes
<FTTP> liberaltugboat:  any but aol
<FTTP> aol uses its own shit
<FTTP> liberaltugboat:  any ppp provider will work
<Gnobody> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg gloin_
<Gnobody> and do a system upgrade
<FTTP> liberaltugboat:  www.thelist.org
<Gnobody> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gnobody> after a sudo apt-get update
<gloin_> ahh the upgrade is what I'm missing
<FTTP> liberaltugboaT:  Sorry wrong url
<FTTP> www.thelist.com
<PorscheBoy> FTTP, can i have the link to ubuntu repositories?
<PorscheBoy> it;s in ur sources.list
<FTTP> porscheboy im in windows now
<gloin_> Gnobody: and then a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, right?
<FTTP> my ubuntu is f0xed
<FTTP> i installed from the daily images
<FTTP> for hoardy
<Gnobody> no you don't need to
<FTTP> err hoary
<FTTP> i got weird errors, and it wont even let me log into text install
<Gnobody> you may need xorg-common too
<gloin_> Gnobody: does it automatically replace XFree86?
<Gnobody> yes
<gloin_> sweet
<FTTP> im installing sarge on that drive now
<Gnobody> I know
* gloin_ has a dead xserver...
<Gnobody> you won't for long gloin_
<Gnobody> and then you have the best xserver you can get
<gloin_> yep
<gloin_> still need the newer nvidia driver
<Gnobody> you'll*
<gloin_> <--doom3 junky
<kapputu> hi all
<kapputu> bonobo
<gloin_> bonobo...
<Gnobody> Yeah I know DooM 3 blows
<gloin_> nah
<Gnobody> it is a tech demo
<Gnobody> for the engine
<Sensebend> Doom 3 Blows compared to HL2 :)
<kapputu> bonobo: vmware
<gloin_> I was getting 25 fps in timedemo without precaching
<Gnobody> ouch
<kapputu> ok good
<gloin_> ubuntu has much better framerate
<Gnobody> videocard?
<gloin_> 5900XT
<gloin_> I think it's pretty good
<Gnobody> <--- 6800 NU
<kapputu> how good is wine
<gloin_> argh!
<gloin_> lol
<HrdwrBoB> I know
<Gnobody> wine is ok
<HrdwrBoB> made from grapes and everything
<kapputu> let me clarify, I'm not trying to get drunk here
<Gnobody> what do you want to run?
<kensai> kapputu, when old better thats the pleasure of wine ;)
<kapputu> editplus
<gloin_> Gnobody: E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg
<kapputu> more like an emergency thing
<gloin_> apt-cache search xorg returned nothing
<Gnobody> it is easiest to use a front-end for Wine like Cedega or CrossoverOffice but there are a ton of tutorials on the net for Wine
<kapputu> I'm planning to get rid of Windows
<gloin_> <---on warty
<Gnobody> oh warty
<gloin_> with universe and multiverse
<Gnobody> you can't get x.org with warty
<gloin_> augh
<Gnobody> you need hoary in your sources
<kensai> kapputu, wine is very good until the app you want uses installshield installer but all is perfect
<EfaistOs> do u have some problem with sed ?
<EfaistOs> the pkg ?
<kapputu> if I want to buy vmware, should I buy vmware workstation ?
<gloin_> hmm
<Gnobody> no kapputu
<kapputu> which one?
<kensai> kapputu, win4lin is better
<Gnobody> just set it up yourself
* gloin_ looks around in /etc for apt config files to edit
<kapputu> I meant the product
<kapputu> what's win4lin?
<kensai> kapputu, you shuld read more aboutwin4lin or vmware
<gloin_> hmm
<Gnobody> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kapputu> is win4lin free ?
<kensai> kapputu, win4lin is the same as wine but better
<gloin_> Gnobody: emacs =] 
<gloin_> but anyhow
<gloin_> what do I want to add in there
<EfaistOs> some problem with the sed pkg --> No `START-INFO-DIR-ENTRY' and no `This file documents'.
<EfaistOs> install-info(/usr/share/info/sed.info): unable to determine description for `dir' entry - giving up
<Gnobody> change everything from warty to hoary
<gloin_> ok
<kensai> kapputu, you need to buy win4lin
<EfaistOs> i've got this message when upgrading the system :-(
<kensai> EfaistOs, see the topic
<kensai> EfaistOs, sed is broken
<kapputu> kensai: why not vmware
<kensai> EfaistOs, thats the problem
<EfaistOs> didnt see
<EfaistOs> shit
<gloin_> heh
<Gnobody> why do you want to run a windows virtual machine kapputu?
<kapputu> just as a backup
<kensai> kapputu, I haven't tried vmware but I have heard very good things about win4lin
<kapputu> I mean in the event that I have to run some windows application
<gloin_> I've been using linux constantly since 1998 and this is the first distro I've used that's deb-based
<kapputu> I don't want to go to Windows
<kapputu> last time I went there, I got infected with a blaster
<kensai> kapputu, good choice windows free
<kapputu> haven't used Windows at home in a month
<Gnobody> well you probably won't need to (honestly) I have found a single thing that without a small search around google that can't be done on Linux that can on Windows
<kensai> kapputu, Hurray
<Gnobody> have yet*
<kapputu> I have always wanted to have linux only machines
<Sensebend> Gnobody, Adobe CS
<gloin_> kapputu: I've successfully used some wine or another for any application I've ever needed, and haven't used windows on my home or work desktop in over two years
<Gnobody> ok one app
<kapputu> but since I was in school, I din't have much time to poke around
<Gnobody> I miss photoshop
<Sensebend> Macromedia Studio MX 2004
<PorscheBoy> Gnobody, can u give me the link to ubuntu apt-get repositories?
<Gnobody> but you can use Wine for those
<Gnobody> or atleast 7
<gloin_> Sensebend: wrong - crossover supports studio mx 2k4
<gloin_> =] 
<kapputu> do you guys know of any good remote development IDE for linux?
<Sensebend> really?
<Sensebend> Crossover 4 does?
<Gnobody> there isn't much difference between Photoshop 7 and CS
* gloin_ waits patiently for apt-get upgrade to run...
<snerfu> hi
<gloin_> Sensebend: there's no cx5 yet =] 
<gloin_> hrm
<Sensebend> there is quite a difference
<Gnobody> did you get warty working yet gloin_??
<gloin_> Gnobody: going hoary
<kapputu> any1 using hoary?
<gloin_> I somehow totally borked my xserver
<gen> im using hoary kapputu
<kapputu> any problems with it?
<kensai> kapputu, 90% of us use hoary
<Sensebend> automatic colour matching of seperate images for one
<kensai> kapputu, we have a broken package right now
* gloin_ hopes mozilla firefox will be 1.0 in hoary
<gen> it is..
<Sensebend> Shadow/Highlight
<kapputu> ok one of my machines will be blessed with hoary this weekend
<gloin_> kensai: which package is broken?
<magik> where abouts can i find the grub config file?
<gen> sed
<Sensebend> Photomerge
<kensai> gloin_, firefox is already 1.0.2ubuntu2 in hoary I have it and is running rock solid
<kapputu> sed is broken?
<kensai> gloin_, sed is broken
<gloin_> eek
<crack> guys,
<kapputu> is it not like a fundamental package?
<Chibi> sed being broken sucks.
<crack> thanks
<Chibi> I lost my laptop due to sed being broken.
<Chibi> ._.
<kapputu> how?
<kensai> kapputu, no but doesn't let you apt-get upgrade
<crack> thoreauputic, dude, you have been sooo helpful. i owe you alot for opening my mind and helping me
<crack> thanks
<seek187> ?
<gen> kensai: doesnt let you do anything
<magik> where abouts can i find the grub config file?
<seek187> Just install sed from warty
<Chibi> Was setting up a new kernel at the time.
<Sensebend> so my dist-upgrade will fail because sed is broken?
<kensai> gen, LOL, not that much
<seek187> magik, /boot/grub/menu.1st
<gen> kensai: in terms of apt-get, yes
<magik> seek187, thanks
<Chibi> Yes, don't dist-upgrade right now.
<kensai> magik, /boot/grub
<seek187> magik, np
<kensai> gen, youre right
<kapputu> back to my prev question, I have been hunting for a good IDE for remote development
<gloin_> hmm
<gloin_> I'm doing upgrade right now
<gloin_> wonder if it'll crap out
<kensai> gloin_, it should explode only
<kapputu> lol
<kensai> ;P
<seek187> lmao
<gloin_> heh
<gloin_> still downloading 500 files
<kgill> can someone here help me with setting up my sound
<seek187> gloin_, if if craps out just unmark sed
<gloin_> so how the hell did someone break >sed< of all things?
<gloin_> seek187: how do I unmark a specific package
<kensai> gloin_, oh when you get to 499 it will start again because of sed
<seek187> gloin_, I only know how to do it in Synaptic :/
<oddabe19> yeah, how DO we fix this sed thing... more like, when's the new package gonne be on?
<oddabe19> i read the thread
<kensai> gloin_, just kidding but I recommend don't upgrade to hoary until tomorrow
* gloin_ %Bhad%B to go with KDE - Yet More packages to install... 
<seek187> oddabe19, you can install sed from warty
<kapputu> kensai: is it going to be fixed tomm?
<Sensebend> well I unmarked sed :)
<gloin_> kensai: heh, upgrade is started...
<seek187> me too
<kensai> kapputu, yep, maybe
<DCastMan> bold
<Sensebend> continuing dist-upgrade
<gloin_> anyone know how to unmark a package from the commandline?
<DCastMan> underlined
<kensai> gloin_, cancell it and continue it tomorrow
<gloin_> kensai: I might as well go for it - I can't use X right now anyhow
<gloin_> so I'm kind of stuck with the upgrade
<Gnobody> "ow is that it's doesn't freeze my computer like ubuntu did
<Gnobody> FTTP ubuntu didnt free"
<kensai> gloin_, why can't you use x?
<gloin_> kensai: because I trashed it trying to upgrade nvidia driver
<gloin_> actually I think it was fine until i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<kensai> gloin_, weel xorg will fix it
<kensai> gloin_, well*
<gloin_> kensai: heh, assuming I can get to hoary tonight
<Gnobody> sed is making it so I can't upgrade anymore
<DCastMan> bold
<DCastMan> underlined
<gen> gnobody: yes we know
<Gnobody> has anybody noticed this
<gloin_> DCastMan: wha?
<Gnobody> oh
<gloin_> btw
<Gnobody> is there a workaround?
<gloin_> I can't connect to ubuntu forums
<gen> read the topic
<seek187> Gnobody, unmark it in Synaptic
<gloin_> what's up with that?
<gen> seek187, you aren't understanding him
<Gnobody> it isn't marked
<kensai> gloin_, maybe you can get hoary
<gloin_> and can someone %Bplease%B tell me how to unmark a particular package when using the %Bcommandline%B instead of synaptic?
<seek187> gen, probably not :P
<gen> you can't just "unmark" it
<seek187> Sure you can
<gloin_> arglbargl
* seek187 did
<gloin_> no X server = no synaptic
<jmhodges> has sed been fixed in hoary yet?
<Agrajag> what about aptitude
<seek187> no
<gloin_> Agrajag: is aptitude cli-based?
<Gnobody> yes
<gloin_> ahh =] 
<Gnobody> aptitude is
<Agrajag> gloin_: yes, it's quite nice
<gloin_> see, this is my first deb distro
<gloin_> so deb is kind of a new world for me
<jmhodges> seek187: that an answer to me?
<gloin_> after all the attempts at rpm-management
<kensai> jmhodges, nope
<seek187> jmhodges, yes
<jmhodges> ...
<Gnobody> welcome to the real linux world gloin_
<gloin_> lol hush
<DCastMan> You know what's gay?
<stuNNed> dirty fix to sed prob: zcat /usr/share/info/sed.info-1.gz > /usr/share/info/sed.info && apt-get install sed
<jmhodges> fun fun :D
<seek187> sed is still broke
<jmhodges> gotcha
<DCastMan> Master Chief
<gloin_> well, downloads done
<jmhodges> thanks searcher, kensai
<jmhodges> erp
<Agrajag> my warty CD was a bad burn, and since I couldn't get a couple of packages off of it (a couple xfree ones), the installer dropped me into aptitude to finish the install
<gloin_> time to see sed crap out the upgrade if it'll happen
<jmhodges> seek187: thanks
<seek187> np
<timello> hi there, How can I load a module on startup?
<Agrajag> that was actually pretty well done, I thought
<jmhodges> anyone know when the debian sync happens?
<gloin_> crap!
<gloin_> lol
<gloin_> there itis
* gloin_ wants to know how the hell someone managed to break sed
<gloin_> of all the things lol
<jmhodges> timello: /etc/modules
<Gnobody> stuNNed as root I get "permission denied"
<Sensebend> yeah strange
* seek187 *shrugs*
<Sensebend> I imagine Xorg or something like that would be broken
<Sensebend> but sed?
<Sensebend> lol
<timello> jmhodges, thx!
<jmhodges> timello: np
<DCastMan> sudo plz
<DCastMan> format /gvg as ReiserFS
<gloin_> oh fuck
<gloin_> sorry, language
<gloin_> but
<gloin_> (#&$()&#R_(*#&$)*(#&$)(*@&!!!!!
<DCastMan> format /gvg as ReiserFS please
<DCastMan> somone do it for me
<gloin_> I can't do squat with the broken sed package in the way
<DCastMan> somebody please
<Sensebend> gloin_, unmark sed
<gloin_> Sensebend: I'm in cli
<gloin_> unmarking sed is going to be difficult
<Sensebend> aptitude
* seek187 doesn't know how to pin stuff in apt
<seek187> yeah aptitude good idea
<Sensebend> kinda like synaptic but cli :)
<gloin_> in base/main, eh?
<seek187> yes
<seek187> oh
<gloin_> err, no
<DCastMan> can some1 plz
<EfaistOs> kensai, i took the sarge sed pkg and its okay now :)
<gloin_> great
<gloin_> sed is showing as half-configured
<kapputu> any screenshots of xorg in hoary?
<Agrajag> kapputu: they'd look exactly the same as xfree
<Telep> kapputu: it will look exactly the same ;)
<seek187> gloin_, it's fine just unmark it in aptitude like he said
<kapputu> then why bother?
<Agrajag> The only difference would be if you chose to play around with compose stuff
<Agrajag> kapputu: it's a hell of a lot faster
<EfaistOs> kapputu, and why not ? :)
<kapputu> ic
<seek187> If it all comes down to it then you can always install the warty one
<Agrajag> what did you think it was going to do, gold-plate your windows?
* gloin_ is trying to figure out how to unmark a package in aptitude
<kapputu> I never thought about what it was going to do
<DCastMan> guys
<DCastMan> please
<jmhodges> DCastMan: whats up?
<kapputu> Agrajag: why would you assume that I assumed that it would gold plate my windows?
<gen> i think he is annoyed by the mindless blabber
<DCastMan> help me format /gvg as reiserfs
<gen> or not
<kapputu> anyway why wasn't it used originally in warty
<Agrajag> kapputu: I didn't assume that. I asked you if that's waht you expected.
<Agrajag> kapputu: they wanted to wait for the non-monolithic release
<Agrajag> but I think they don't want to wait that long now, or something
<kapputu> what do you mean by non-monolithic
<jmhodges> DCastMan: ok, /gvg is not what you want to format... instead, you want to format the partition or device that is mounted at /gvg
<Agrajag> They're splitting up xorg into multiple sections, check out freedesktop.org for more info on that
<Agrajag> it'll be based on kdrive I think
<kapputu> what's kdrive?
<gloin_> crap
<gloin_> it wants the CDROM?
<Telep> but the release is after Hoary
* gloin_ is baffled by aptitude
<jmhodges> DCastMan: /gvg is just the "mount point".. the directory the device is told to "be under" so that the user can access it
<kapputu> freedesktop.org was hacked
<DCastMan> oh
<Agrajag> kapputu: http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~jch/software/kdrive.html
<jmhodges> DCastMan: the file (because all devices are considered files in linux) is somewhere in /dev
<jmhodges> figure out what /dev file is mounted to /gvg and then we can talk :)
<Telep> gloin_: you need to comment out the line involving the cd int /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agrajag> anyway, the non-monolithic xorg will be based on kdrive with some other stuff on top
<kapputu> ic
<gloin_> Telep: thx
<kapputu> thanks
<kapputu> firefox 1.0 crashed on me a few times when it tried to use mplayer-plugin
<kgill> anyone here know how to setup Gnomemeeting?
<gloin_> can someone point me to an online tutorial or howto for aptitude?
<gloin_> this program is about as intuitive as vi
* seek187 hugs vi
<seek187> gloin_, man aptitude?
<DCastMan> Who is incharge of the Ubuntu project?
<mike_douglas> Mark Shuttleworth
<DCastMan> Thanks
<Agrajag> Canonical, Inc.
<Gmail> firefox crashes when ever i use any plug in
<gloin_> CRAP
<gloin_> I'm stuck as far as I can tell
<gloin_> there's only one version of sed showing
<gloin_> and it's the broken verison
<gloin_> version*
* gloin_ is seriously bummed
<gloin_> 4.1.2-2
<gloin_> how the hell could sed be broken
<gloin_> of all packages
<gen> stop complaining
<gloin_> sorry
<gloin_> but my desktop is effectively down
<gloin_> <--on laptop right now
<scoon> gloin: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ or read the man pages on apt-get and dpkg
<seek187> gloin_, just install the warty version of sed geesh
<stuNNed> gloin_, it won't boot?
<seek187> he messed up X..
<gen> how exactly did you mess up X gloin
<gloin_> hmm
<gloin_> I changed my sources.list back to warty
<gloin_> apt-get update pulled down some packages
<gloin_> but still getting sed error
<gloin_> where's it cached?
<lupus_> apt-get clean?
<lupus_> :p
<thoreauputic> guys, just a gentle reminder: hoary is the development branch and things *will* break - if you can'y handle that, stick with warty
<kensai> gloin_, i told you don't upgrade to hoary until tomorrow
<seek187> gloin_, I got it off the cd and installed it with dpkg -i sed_4.1.2-1_i386.deb
<regeya> grr.  Aaron Copland - El Saln Mxico.  Nice to see that neither Totem nor Rhythmbox can handle the extended characters in either the filename or the id3 tag.
<gloin_> got it
<gen> xmms? :)
<gloin_> heh
<regeya> don't know, don't want to know.
<gen> xmms > *
<regeya> wrong, but thanks for playing. ;-D
<crimsun> regeya: what locale?
<crimsun> technically UTF-8 is _not_ allowed in id3 tags
<regeya> hm.
<crimsun> however, vorbis comments use UTF-8 by default :)
<regeya> heh
<regeya> good point
<gloin_> xmms makes Bjrk's name look interesting
<DCastMan> Bjrk sucks
<regeya> I should just use a vorbis-friendly player at work on OS X, and use vorbis at home, true.
* regeya tries to repent
<gloin_> DCastMan: sacrelige!
<Agrajag> woa I just put on some bjrk
* gloin_ sacrivices ugly fat people on the alter of Bjrk to appease Her anger
* Agrajag is listening to -< Bjrk - All Is Full Of Love - 1. All Is Full Of Love (4:52) >-
<gloin_> =] 
<Agrajag> wait I'm fat and ugly :(
<regeya> I don't suppose xmms supports replaygain tags in mp3s...
<Agrajag> might be a plugin for it
<regeya> hrm.
<bratsche> Anyone here on amd64?
<gloin_> I wish
<Sensebend> well upgrade to hoary went fine
<Sensebend> with sed unmarked
<Sensebend> :)
<gloin_> Sensebend: good to know =] 
<gloin_> looks like my xserver is still broken
<gloin_> I did manage to get xorg installed
<crimsun> regeya: no, it doesn't, unfortunately
<bratsche> I'm getting errors trying to update base-files.
<crimsun> regeya: I just mp3gain all my mp3s
<calc> bratsche: yea
<gloin_> I'm going to have to try and figure out how to do a system upgrade from aptitude with sed unmarked...
<bratsche> calc: Okay.. just checking to see if that's a known problem.  I'll try again tomorrow.
<PorscheBoy> df
<calc> bratsche: haven't booted into ubuntu in a few weeks, so haven't seen the issue
<scoon> gloin_: check the link i gave you and you won't need to "figure out anything"
<bratsche> calc: Well, I think it just started since Saturday.  I went out of town on Sunday morning and just got home today, and it just started for me.
<linux_mafia> gloin_, i can tell you how to fix the sed thing if you want
* gloin_ looks for scoon's link
<gloin_> linux_mafia: yeah?  non-sarcasm?
<scoon> gloin_: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
* gloin_ reading scoon's link
<linux_mafia> gloin_, sarcasm?
<gloin_> linux_mafia: you offered to help fix the sed thing - were you serious, or joking?
<DCastMan> you guys are so racist
<linux_mafia> gloin_, serious
<gloin_> linux_mafia: cool... how?
<kbreit> I'm in VMware with Ubuntu and it's not getting a DHCP addy.
<thoreauputic> DCastMan: what on earth are you talking about?
<DCastMan> oh nothing
<gloin_> thoreauputic: I think he's referring to scoon
<DCastMan> I'm leaving
<gloin_> he left
<linux_mafia> 1. dl wartys sed 2. extract the deb using dpkg-deb -x <package-name> <some-dir> 3. sudo cp <some-dir>/usr/share/info/sed.info.gz /usr/share/info
<scoon> wait, what happened ? how did my name and racism get into play ?
<gloin_> linux_mafia: thx
<gloin_> scoon: "coon" is often used in a racist way - that's my best guess
<kensai> scoon, lol I ask that myself
<gloin_> but since he left without expatiating, we'll never know
<scoon> funny, but my name is skip coon
<gloin_> lol
<gloin_> like I say, "best guess"
<scoon> or care.  bastard
<scoon> >:(
<dcm> Excuse me
<dcm> Could I get some signatures?
<dcm> http://www.petitiononline.com/ubl1111/
<gloin_> ok wtf is going on here
<linux_mafia> gloin_, btw, i found that info on forum, it worked for me, *BUT* it may be a bad thing to do, i dont know if it will affect anything later, im not a dev or a programmer, i assume its a safe hack, but ymmv
<gloin_> linux_mafia: I couldn't get to the forum... so thanks!
<gloin_> dcm: what the fuck is your point?
<gloin_> or problem?
<dcm> What do you mean?
<linux_mafia> gloin_, i found it in a debian forum anyway
<kapputu> any IDEs for remote development
<scoon> dcm: there are only 2 siggys ?  also, are you trolling ?
<gloin_> dcm: what is this bullshit about "eugenics"
<linux_mafia> gloin_, oh and hows oin, and gimly etc
<kapputu> any place where I'll get an answer for this question?
<dcm> I just created that
<scoon> kapputu: CVS ? RCS ?
<gloin_> linux_mafia: haven't heard about oin, gimly is in some kind of mess involving elves... I don't wanna know to be honest
<kapputu> cvs
<gloin_> dcm: what the fuck is the point of that shit?
<dcm> Read the description please and watch the language
<linux_mafia> gloin_, in the hobbit, oin is gloin's son
<kapputu> basically I just want to be able to work with files on a remote server
<scoon> dcm: you better run and hide.  apparently you have pissed off the masses.
<scoon> kapputu: cvs
<gloin_> dcm: I read the description, and it's bullshit.  What are you getting at?  And don't come in here with that BS and then try to scold me about language.
<mojo_> linux_mafia: can I PM with u about sed?
<scoon> all right all, racist scoon is rac-ing to get out and go to sleep.
<scoon> good nite all, it has been fun again.
<linux_mafia> dcm, wtf, why dont you ask for it to be called "whitepower linux"
<dcm> I'm sorry you feel that way gloin
<linux_mafia> can someone ban this fucker?
<gloin_> dcm: then tell us, what exactly is your point?
<seek187> dcm, Black people can't use linux?
<dcm> "Whitepower Linux" how shallow
<gloin_> you seem to think that there is something racist about ubuntu
<gloin_> justify
<gloin_> or leave
<gloin_> and take your bullshit with you
<dcm> Obviously, their greasy fingers slip off the keys
<seek187> you're an idiot
<kensai> dcm, you better hide man
<dcm> Why?
<kensai> dcm, your going to get kill virtually
<kapputu> dcm fo
<dcm> Please do not use petty insults
<kapputu> yeah you are not worth it
<gloin_> dcm: then justify your action
<stuNNed> may i suggest /ignore ? :)
<kensai> dcm, your petition is an insult as much as it is a good joke but it's not april 1
<dcm> I'm sorry
<dcm> You don't have to sign it
<Gnobody> why did you post
<Gnobody> it
<Gnobody> ?
<dcm> I was looking for signatures
<lancelott> hi
<Gnobody> why?
<kapputu> dcm reveal yourself?
<Gnobody> what is wrong with Ubuntu?
<dcm> Reveal myself?
<gloin_> dcm: you joined as DCastMan and then left accusing people of racism, now you're back with this petition
<gloin_> what the fuck is your problem?
<seek187> You're racist petition will not change anything no matter how many people sign it
* UdontKnow looks around
<kapputu> if you think your action is justified, why don't you tell us who you are
<kensai> dcm, you have your signature and your brothers already thats the only two you'll get LOL
<dcm> I doubt it
<dcm> I will get more
<gloin_> dcm: you joined as DCastMan and then left accusing people of racism, now you're back with this petition
<Agrajag> no, you won't
<gen> i signed, with the name "fuck you", ok dcm?
<lancelott> gloin_: gj spamming
<kapputu> I pray that you get into some sort of discomfort soon
<dcm> No I didn't.
<Sensebend> let's just ignore this blatent troll
<s0cks> Heya people. What is this channel for?
<kapputu> for killing racists
<Agrajag> why does it call the black woman african american anyway
<Agrajag> how do you know she's american
<kensai> dcm, vah go to hell and keep using Windows
<dcm> Please no
<Sensebend> s0cks, support, general discussion
<UdontKnow> s0cks: for the ubuntu linux distribution, I assume
<dcm> I would like to use Ubuntu but I can't until this petition is passed
<war2> s0cks: about ubuntu linux distribution
<gloin_> dcm: and why not?
<seek187> lol omg
<dcm> Because I don't feel that it accurately represents the Linux world
<jdub> guys
<seek187> You're so sad
<jdub> please just ignore it
<kensai> LOL
<stuNNed> this guy is obviously a troll
<kensai> kick that bastard already
<dcm> No
<Agrajag> obviously dcm is a rising star in the KKK and can't bear to use anything with a black woman on it
<gen> dcm, shut the fuck up
<dcm> I live in a house, not under a bridge
<jdub> gen: please ignore it, don't contribute
<UdontKnow> okay, guys
* gloin_ waits for dcm to be k-lined
<s0cks> Indeed. Just ignore him.
<stuNNed> see part of topic ->offtopic -> #ubuntu-offtopic please, go there to talk about this kind of crap.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<s0cks> I am a Red Hat person. Convince me to change.
<dcm> This is on topic
<s0cks> :P
<dcm> This a room about Ubuntu Linux
<s0cks> I want opinions on what distro to move into.
<gloin_> jdub: please kickban
<Sensebend> s0cks, apt-get :)
<dcm> The petition is about Ubuntu Linux
<seek187> s0cks, no rpm's :P
<Agrajag> Sensebend: you can use apt in redhat though
<Sensebend> yeah true
* jmhodges keeps hitting refresh on the hoary-changes archive
<Sensebend> but it's easier just to use a debian based distro
<dcm> So
<Agrajag> It's a much easier setup process
<stuNNed> jmhodges, lol
<dcm> Am I getting any signatures here?
<s0cks> I was thinking of doing Mandrake
<Sensebend> nice little community too
<kensai> s0cks, Ubuntu is great man the change from red hat to ubuntu is good I've done it myself
<s0cks> Why do i need an easier setup? It is already setup.
<Sensebend> I switch from debian sarge to ubuntu
<Agrajag> s0cks: oh god mandrake is a buggy piece of shit
<Agrajag> my opinion, of course.
<kensai> Mandrake = BUGS
<gen> mandrake is a very bloated
<Sensebend> Mandrake is good for multimedia though
<jdub> guys
<Agrajag> Sensebend: what
<dcm> Alright then
<UdontKnow> hmmm
<s0cks> hmm... How about fedora?
<dcm> Thank you for your inhostility.
<jdub> leave out the distro discussion too please
<gloin_> jesus
<s0cks> Ok. Sorry. Looking for common opinion.
<thoreauputic> #ubuntu-offtopic for distro wars
<s0cks> I might switch though.
<Agrajag> s0cks: eh, pretty buggy too from what I understand.
<Agrajag> anyway
<Agrajag> give it a try
<Sensebend> Fedora Core 3 isn't too bad
<Agrajag> hm
<s0cks> Can you cluster with this?
<Agrajag> anything you can do in linux, you can do in ubuntu
<deang> can someone give me a URL to the installation screen that described the root password?
<UdontKnow> racism is not really ontopic on the whole network. I'll have a chat with dcm
<s0cks> Root pass is for all admin usage.
<gloin_> why he was not banned outright is what I wanna know...
<s0cks> Basically your all access pass.
* gloin_ looks meaningfully at jdub 
<Agrajag> deang: what do you mean
<Agrajag> s0cks: there is no root password in a default ubuntu install
<s0cks> I got spammed a swastika and he got no punishment from freenode.
<deang> well, I didn't read that screen. :P  And not sure what to use when I sudo.  Must I re-install?
<jdub> gloin_: because there is no point responding unless it gets ridiculous.
<UdontKnow> s0cks: uh? who are you talking about?
<jdub> gloin_: and i would ask you to not encourage it by responding ni future.
<s0cks> msg me udontknow
<Agrajag> deang: no
<UdontKnow> s0cks: mind moving this to pm or to #freenode?
<Agrajag> deang: you use your user's password
<jdub> deang: there's a FAQ about it on the website.
<linux_mafia> jdub, do you still do bluetooth packages in your own repo, or are they just in the main repos now?
<kapputu> ok I have Ubuntu on my laptop
<Agrajag> sudo <whatever> then give the password you always use
<jdub> linux_mafia: they're in my repo, but not updated
* gloin_ handles more than a few forums, irc chans, etc, and has found that the only real solution to a troll is a permanent ban
<kapputu> when I shut it down, the laptop power LED doesn't go off
<Agrajag> you CAN set a root password, but I don't reccommend it
<kapputu> I have to manually power it off
<s0cks> AFK at the moment. Attending to other networks and such.
<seek187> My laptop does that too
<Agrajag> kapputu: is acpid running?
* kensai is out to bed Bye all you Ubuntu Freaks
<gen> night kensai
<seek187> Agrajag, acpid would fix that?
<Agrajag> if you don't have acpi support working it won't shut down itself
* kensai raises the flag and says Viva la Ubuntu!
<linux_mafia> jdub, ok, just ive noticed, and i guess it must be a kernel/bluez.. thing, that when i plug in my usb bt dongle, my box starts working hard out, i can see the temp rise, and hear the fan revving up, but top etc show nothing taxing the cpu
<Agrajag> seek187: well no, acpid would be dead at that point, but if acpid is running then kernel acpi support is probably working
<linux_mafia> jdub, this only happened recently
<jdub> deang: go to the website, type 'root' into the search box
<seek187> I see
<linux_mafia> maybe a hoary issue
<thoreauputic> bonobo: root deang
<bonobo> deang: The reason ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account is explained on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<kapputu> Agrajag: how do I get acpi working?
<kapputu> bonobo: thoreauputic
<Agrajag> kapputu: search me, it Just Worked for me
<Agrajag> try the forums/wiki if nobody else here can help
<Agrajag> sup dukeku
<dukeku> well hi
<zenwhen_> hi
<deang> Thanks! :D
<s0cks> Ok. I might try ubuntu. Is there a way I can get a boxed distro?
<Agrajag> s0cks: you can order a free CD
<Agrajag> I think
<stuNNed> s0cks, you can request free cd's to be shipped to you.
<Agrajag> unless they've closed that to new orders
<s0cks> Ok. Linky?
<s0cks> I want it now.
<Telep> I thought they stopped that, the website says 12 Nov
<s0cks> :P
<Sensebend> I still haven't recieved mine
<Agrajag> http://www.shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<Telep> i got mine today
<Sensebend> ordered early october
<Agrajag> s0cks: you'd get it faster by downloading though, honestly
<Agrajag> even on 56k
<Sensebend> yeah I want to pass them out though
<s0cks> token?
<Agrajag> zenwhen: did you ever get yours
<Sensebend> to people
<Telep> s0cks: if you're in Finland, I'll send you one of mine ;)
<s0cks> USA
<zenwhen> Nope
<s0cks> What is the token?
<zenwhen> I downloaded Ubuntu on my DIALUP connection.
<Telep> huh
<zenwhen> Rather that wait.
<Agrajag> s0cks: you nee dto create an account
<Sensebend> whoa that's patience
<Agrajag> If you already have an account you can enter your email address and password here to update your information. If you have received a CD, you can use the "token" on your CD mailing address label to edit the same information.
<s0cks> 10 cds coming at me.
<s0cks> One for me, 9 for my CET class.
<s0cks> :P
<gloin_> linux_mafia: thanks =] 
<gloin_> for some reason the sed-info.gz was weird
<s0cks> Ok. You converted me :P
<bratsche> Do you guys who are using Xorg have xf86vmode.h?
<s0cks> UPDATE: Due to overwhelming demand, the Ubuntu CD Distribution System will NOT close to new orders for Warty CDs as previously announced. Order yours now! See the CD FAQ for more info.
<s0cks> hmm... That answered someones comment.
<linux_mafia> gloin_, so you sorted now?
<NeoThermic> hmm, this distro looks intresting
<gloin_> linux_mafia: we'll see... but apt-get upgrade is now working
* NeoThermic downloads it for testing later
* gloin_ nods at NeoThermic 
<zenwhen> Whoa
<zenwhen> it says they shipped me 10 cds
<zenwhen> 2004-11-08 22:51:01.57  	10
<zenwhen> but that was like ten days ago
<zenwhen> wonder where they shipped them from?
<linux_mafia> gloin_, the "OSS Tony Soprano" always helps his "family", heh
<gloin_> hehe
<s0cks> Anywhere on the eastern Seaboard of the US is fine by me.
<s0cks> :P
<Agrajag> hmm
<gloin_> hey s0cks why the heck is it the anything-"board" anyhow?
<Agrajag> maybe I should order some and throw them at people at the next lug meeting
<s0cks> Wow... I am going to give 8 to my CET class. The other one is going into the potato cannon.
<s0cks> :P
<s0cks> jk
<Sensebend> what do you guys use for OGM files in Linux?
<Agrajag> xine and totem
<Agrajag> totem-xine, not totem-gstreamer
<gloin_> gmplayer =] 
<zenwhen> Im going to sell mine at a flea market YEE HAW its like WInders only better
<Agrajag> I find gstreamer to be unbearably buggy
<Agrajag> lmao
<NeoThermic> hrm
<gen> sensebend: mplayer or vlc, i use both equally pretty much...both play anything
<Sensebend> does Ubuntu take donations through the mail?
<s0cks> Who here custom built their kernal?
<NeoThermic> uhm, I take it I should grab the install-i386.iso file?
<linux_mafia> s0cks, me
<Agrajag> NeoThermic: yes, unless you use a ppc or amd64 processor
<gloin_> s0cks: I did nothing but custom-build my kernel for the first two years I used linux =] 
<NeoThermic> nope. the test bed will only be a P4 3GHz with HT
* gloin_ had no choice back then
* NeoThermic waits for the download speed to settle
<NeoThermic> hrm, about 3 hours to get
<gen> i got it in a few minutes from college connection :)
<s0cks> Is dual booting ubuntu easy?
<stuNNed> is it easy to install a custom built kernel in ubuntu/debian?
<PorscheBoy> can someone give me the link to ubuntu repositories?
<gloin_> holy net.split, batman!  Grab your reconnect macro!
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: yes-ish but generally not recommended for the novice
<gloin_> and laugh at this in the meantime: http://www.dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/dilbert-20041114.html
<gloin_> heh
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, because of stupid linuxant hsf modem driver probly need to do it on laptop, oh well, will learn :)
<gloin_> apt-get upgrade takes a while =] 
<gloin_> reckon it's worth a reboot after all this
<Gmail> lol
<Gmail> Windows 95/98, (n): 32 bit extension and a graphical shell for a 16 bit patch to an 8 bit operating system originally coded for a 4 bit microprossessor, written by a 2 bit company that can't stand 1 bit of competition.
* NeoThermic ponders at the version from s0cks
<Agrajag> huh
<HrdwrBoB> Gmail: that would be funny if I hadn't heard it before many times and if you spelt microprocessor correctly
<linux_mafia> heh
<kgill> can some asist me with setting up gnomemeeting?
<kgill> I am having audio device problems
<Gmail> its the topix for ##windows
<HrdwrBoB> Gmail: tell them they're incapability to spell reflects badly upon their also bad choice of operating systems
<seek187> yay my laptop powers off now
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> their
<Agrajag> seek187: was it acpi?
<HrdwrBoB> not they're
<seek187> that was running just had to add acpi=force in grub
<Agrajag> ah
<Sensebend> how big is a standard ubuntu install?
<Sensebend> of warty
<thoreauputic> 1.8 gig IIRC
<Sensebend> hmm
<Sensebend> that sucks
<Gmail> UdontKno1: /nick UdontKnow
<UdontKno1> Gmail: heh
<Sensebend> A friend has a Compaq Armada with a 1.4GB HDD
<thoreauputic> Sensebend: time to install Debian, I think
<Sensebend> recommending sarge to him
<NeoThermic> well, thats standerd, skip a few things and I'm sure it will fit
<Invisible_Optiks> so, yeah, I grabbed what I think is warty from gnoppix's website.  So am I right from reading that there is no install script for it included in the latest version or did I totally whiff on it?
<thoreauputic> Invisible_Optiks: no hard drive install from the live CD
<Gmail> UdontKno1: /nick UdontKnow
<thoreauputic> Gmail: have you actually bothered to do a /whois on that nick?
<deang> can someone direct me to the linux n00b channel?
<gloin_> man
<gloin_> deang: ##linux
<kgill> how can I change the name of my machine?
<gloin_> my xserver is still broken =[
<gloin_> even after upgrading to hoary
<Invisible_Optiks> thoreauputic:  Ok, gotcha.  Is there like a one cd install cd that is just like the livecd?  Mainly because, I had Sarge on this laptop, but it got destroyed on purpose.  Now I'm looking to put a debian variant back on and was thinking that a one cd install like ubuntu would be nice
<s0cks> Yo. My setup is officially ghetto.
<skeletor> Haha you suck
<gloin_> lol
<Gmail> thoreauputic: --- UdontKno1 :No such nick/channel
<s0cks> 2.4 ghz is the anti-awesome.
<s0cks> 3.2 with HT tech.
<gloin_> lol, welcome back dcm
<seek187> oh great
<Sensebend> actually recommended DSL
<Sensebend> with a HDD instal
<s0cks> Which one is DCM?
<thoreauputic> Gmail: that would be because he just changed it?
<Sensebend> install
* gloin_ ain't saying
<UdontKnow> s0cks: just check the hostname
<thoreauputic> Gmail
<s0cks> Ah. Got it.
<thoreauputic> Gmail: - UdontKnow has quit (Nick collision from services.)
<thoreauputic> --- UdontKno1 is now known as UdontKnow
<skeletor> ?
<gloin_> well
<gloin_> he hasn't been k-lined, so I guess he promised to knock it off
<Gmail> thoreauputic: I AM NOT STUPID <<<err caps lock
<thoreauputic> Gmail: really?
<skeletor> gloin_ you are a retardeds
<s0cks> I gotta contribute cause I want a project host. So I gotta make a project. :(
<skeletor> sf.net
<skeletor> http://sf.net
<gloin_> skeletor: huh?
<s0cks> ubuntu... No hostmask.
<eruin> apart from the fact that my language mysteriously changed from norwegian to danish after installing, I'm impressed :)
<s0cks> Hey udontknow, how do I apply to get a official project hostmask?
<s0cks> WOW! Debian is German.
<gloin_> ja!
<skeletor> hey s0cks
<eruin> lol
<skeletor> where is sh0es?
<eruin> okay
<eruin> gaim is danish, xchat is swedish and gnometerminal is norwegian
<s0cks> In your mom skeletor.
<skeletor> OMGLOLMOMJOKE
<gloin_> and linux is finnish =] 
<skeletor> URSO ORIGINAL
<eruin> kind of freaking me out
<eruin> add firefox: english
<s0cks> OMG OMG SOMEONE USES SHORTHAND!
<thoreauputic> skeletor: stop it
<gloin_> eruin: british?
<gen> negative
<eruin> I don't see any words that enable me to make out if it's english or american
<eruin> err british
<gloin_> eruin: heh
* gloin_ wrote a firefox extension this week that was VERY US-specific, and got flamed to a crisp for his efforts
<s0cks> .:. Olde English < New English .:.
<eruin> anyway, british is proper english ;>
<gloin_> eruin: not anymore it isn't
<gen> nooo
<gloin_> maybe about 400 years ago it might have been
<gloin_> but y'all bastardized it to death =P
<s0cks> British speak is not to be known as 'ebonics'.
<eruin> oh the irony
<s0cks> Ebonics is now to be known as 'thug'
<gloin_> West Coast US English is as close to Dictionary Standard as there is.
<gloin_> s0cks: shush
<s0cks> gloin_ : K.
<eruin> gloin_, ever taked to a linguistics professor at oxford, have you? ;P
<skeletor> wtf
<gloin_> eruin: hehe, the syntax of your sentence leaves a lot to the imagination...
<s0cks> gloin_ : Ever used knoppix by any chance?
<gloin_> s0cks: yeah
<skeletor> someone set you up the bomb
<thoreauputic> heh - guys, #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<gloin_> thoreauputic: sorry =] 
<skeletor> thoreauputic has a mangina
<s0cks> Thoreuputic : Really hard name dude, sorry.
<s0cks> Thats it.
<s0cks> Skeletor is on Permignore.
<skeletor> roflrofl
<eruin> die, sed.
<thoreauputic> s0cks: tab completion ;)
<skeletor> oh no I am so sadddd :<
<gloin_> eruin: there's a way around it
<AwayDip> s0cks, try Gnoppix
<AwayDip> it's an ubuntu livecd
<eruin> shoosh, I don't want sed! :P
<eruin> I like the grub on the livecd
<AwayDip> :P
<eruin> just got a pack of 10 cds in the mail today
<eruin> ;p
<gloin_> eruin: rm -f /usr/share/info/sed-info.gz and gunzip the sed-info-1 in its place
<gloin_> then you can proceed as normal
<skeletor> rm -f /
<s0cks> I am getting a pack of 10 whenever I get them.
<skeletor> owned
<eruin> I miss root
<skeletor> is it true?
<s0cks> I miss Binaries.
<skeletor> is it true guys?
<gen> I miss my daddy
<Rene_S> Woot, I found a program thats gonna help my wife break free of her windows addiction
<s0cks> Been in Windows for a while now, because of CS. I use it for games.
<skeletor> is it true guys?
<gen> cs haha
<thoreauputic> skeletor: do you have anything remotely relevant to contribute?
<s0cks> Rene_s : Linux to Windows Emulation. She will never know the difference.
<skeletor> That you are all bunny hoppers
<skeletor> bam bam hoppin like bunnies
<gloin_> s0cks: I play plenty of windows games, don't have a windows partition to be found
<skeletor> thoreauputic: do you have anything remotely not gay?
<skeletor> Ohmer, ofcourse not
<s0cks> Oh yeah. Plus I kinda like the Wireless Networking for quick transfers to my sister's computer.
<Rene_S> I got Codeweavers Crossover office, she liked that
<eruin> gloin_, um, gunzip sed.info-1.gz, not just rename it?
<s0cks> I need The Gimp and I am in my windows partition :(
<gloin_> eruin: that would probably work =] 
<AwayDip> fuck
<Agrajag> s0cks: so install it
<s0cks> Agrajag : I am in Windows.
<eruin> so install it
<AwayDip> I had a problem with apt-get upgrade and sed last night and today it's still happening under hoary
<s0cks> I have it in my other partition.
<AwayDip> No `START-INFO-DIR-ENTRY' and no `This file documents'.
<seek187> They make Gimp for windows
<s0cks> Don't wanna install it.
<AwayDip> install-info(/usr/share/info/sed.info): unable to determine description for `dir' entry - giving up
<AwayDip> dpkg: error processing sed (--configure):
<AwayDip>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<eruin> so download it
<geppy> Ubuntu's binaries for ALSA don't seem to work.  Suggestions?
<eruin> AwayDip, /topic
<AwayDip> ah
<gloin_> AwayDip: there's a solution for it =] 
<AwayDip> that's what I get from not doing a /topic before opening my hole
* gloin_ did an upgrade and got the current sed working
<gloin_> linux_mafia is the man!
<AwayDip> gloin how so?
<Rene_S> What is sed ?
<gloin_> AwayDip: look in /usr/share/info
<Agrajag> stream editor
<gloin_> Rene_S: Stream EDitor
<s0cks> brb
<Rene_S> Ah, never used it
<Agrajag> Rene_S: no, but your OS does
<GotD0t> anybody know of a good text to speech app?
<Agrajag> GotD0t: festival
<Rene_S> I see, that could suck then if its broken
<GotD0t> agrajag: thanks
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg > hoary | No paste in the chan. > http://www.pastebin.com or #flood | CDs have been shipped, you can still order cds | offtopic > #ubuntu-offtopic | Just ask, don't ask to ask | English only! | broken (hoary): sed, it will be fixed asap
<Gmail> you can still order cds
<Gmail> UPDATE: Due to overwhelming demand, the Ubuntu CD Distribution System will NOT close to new orders for Warty CDs as previously announced. Order yours now! See the CD FAQ for more info.
<s0cks> Gmail : I established that earlier.
<s0cks> How do they fund that sort of thing. CD's aren't cheap.
<skeletor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=20559#post20559
<s0cks> 10 a person, consider.... 100 a month. 1000 cds a month.
<s0cks> That takes not a short time to burn.
<Agrajag> 100 hell
<Rene_S> The wife is gonna so love Ubuntu and Crossover office,   I may even get some .....
<billytwowilly> skeletor, That is awesome.
<s0cks> I'll check out crossover office.
<Agrajag> they probably press them, in larger amounts
<s0cks> She is going to have to learn a bit though
<s0cks> Not an easy transition.
<Agrajag> it's be faster and cheaper than burning CDRs, I'd imagine
<AwayDip> ok
<billytwowilly> eugenics linux. Hilarious.
<AwayDip> fixed sed for now
<AwayDip> mv /usr/share/info/sed.info.gz /usr/share/info/sed.info.old ; cp /usr/share/info/sed.info-1.gz /usr/share/info/sed.info.gz ; apt-get upgrade
<Agrajag> s/it's/it'd/
<AwayDip> thanks gloin_
<Rene_S> I did it in a weekend, for her needs I can just handle it for her
<s0cks> Rene_S : Hunny, how on earth do I get into the start menu!?
<eruin> arrrrrrrr
<Rene_S> She wont need too, I am gonna customize her desktop so that isnt an issue
<Gmail> DOWN WITH http://www.petitiononline.com/ubl1111/petition.html
<eruin> I think rhythmbox uses LATVIAN
<Gmail> black people can use linux
<gloin_> idiots
<eruin> why does every program I start use a different language? :P
<Rene_S> Hell she doesnt use it now as it is
<Gmail> white people seem to use winbloat
<gloin_> he's just a troll
<AwayDip> "Rene_S The wife is gonna so love Ubuntu and Crossover office,   I may even get some ....."
<seek187> here we go again :/
<Gmail> but i do argee that the circle of people looks gay
<s0cks> A rule agains black people using linux, Who's idea was this?
<AwayDip> she's your wife and getting some is questionable?
<BeanDip> sad....
<gloin_> Gmail, s0cks, dummies, he left
<s0cks> awaydip : submit that to whatchamacholit.com
<BeanDip> she must have married you for a greencard
<Rene_S> Yeah, after 10 years ya start having to check the temperature of things before ya dive in
<billytwowilly> BeanDip, you obviously haven't been married for a long time;)
<stuNNed> Rene_S, lol
<nyqo> is crossover office available for free or is it pay only?
<s0cks> How did he get 9 signitures?
<m_tthew> I used to have functional line-in :(
<BrittBS> hrm, did gnome-screenshot get removed?
<geppy> nyqo:  temporary demo -- free
<gen> s0cks, signing his own
<billytwowilly> nyqo, pay only. Unless you want to pirate it, which is obviously bad
<s0cks> I wish I knew what school he could go to. Print it out and stick a sign on his back.
<geppy> BrittBS:  "Computer"  > "Take Screenshot"
<PorscheBoy> damn...after trying out pure Debian Sarge today i found out that it doesn't have gnome 2.8 :(
<Rene_S> I got mine off Fastrack, to test,  The newest version is pay
<nyqo> geppy: where do you get the demo?
<m_tthew> now (with Hoary), I have a lot of fancy video this and IEC958 that, but not functional line-in.
<BrittBS> geppy, not on my desktop, which is newish hoary
<geppy> nyqo:  Same place you get the pay version.  Codeweavers.com, or something like that.
<s0cks> Petition.com auta have a use policy.
<nyqo> geppy: thx
<s0cks> AFK for the night.
<Rene_S> I tested out that Cedega thing they had free for 15 days, It was nice
<PorscheBoy> by the way, did they fix the slow Desktop refresh problem with the latest hoary?
<m_tthew> BrittBS: I lost screenshot as well, I would assume it'll be back eventually.
<cryptomatt> hey guys
<cryptomatt> can anyone help me out with bluetooth issues?
<gen> whats the problem
<geppy> Ubuntu's binaries for ALSA don't seem to work.  Suggestions?
<BrittBS> m_tthew, ok not just me then :) wonder if it was a design thing ... I'm sure it doesn't have a rediculous ammount of use cased for joe blow but I find it pretty handy
<cryptomatt> when i try to attach my usb dongle to the comp
<crimsun> geppy: eh?
<crimsun> geppy: where/how does it fail?
* farruinn loves ubuntu - all of the stuff that didn't work under FC3 works perfectly under Ubuntu!
* farruinn hugs ubuntu
<PorscheBoy> BrittBS, r u having slow refresh problems with ur Desktop window?
<cryptomatt> i have to execute hcid and sdpd to enable it
<gloin_> hmm
<geppy> crimsun:  Isn't detected when compiling things not in the repository.
<gloin_> my xserver is >not working<
<billytwowilly> gloin_, are you running hoary or warty?
<cryptomatt> it is possible for me to trap the the USB connect of my dongle and write a script which will start these commands
<crimsun> geppy: come again? Are you saying ALSA isn't detected when compiling programs that depend on ALSA?
<cryptomatt> i meant, trapping the usb connect event
<BrittBS> PorscheBoy, no
<crimsun> geppy: dpkg -l libasound2-dev|grep ^ii
<gloin_> billytwowilly: I'm on hoary now, broke it using warty
<crimsun> (ii  libasound2-dev 1.0.7-0.1)
<PorscheBoy> r u runnning the latest hoary?
<billytwowilly> gloin_, I don't know then. I was going to say you probably borked it updating to xorg..
<geppy> crimsun:  "No packages found matching libasound2-dev."  what did the "^ii" do with grep?
<gloin_> "Symbol __glXgetActtiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!"
<BrittBS> cryptomatt, i'm not sure if there's an easy way, but if you really want to dive in you could write something that catches the dbus signal
<m_tthew> BrittBS : did you lose your ability to listen to your line in, by any chance?
<gloin_> billytwowilly: actually, I broke it doing a dpkg-configure right after I upgraded my nvidia driver
<billytwowilly> gloin_, I dunno.. sorry.
<crimsun> geppy: that's why it's "not detected". You didn't install the header files and static libs.
<cryptomatt> brittbs, and how do i catch the dbus signal..
<geppy> crimsun:  Right, thanks. =D I've now installed that, and it's working.  Just out of curiousity, though, what did that "^ii"  do with the grep command?
<BeanDip> BrittBS, I'm running a very up to date hoary, no gnome-panel-screenshot capplet here either, pressing the printscreen key gives an error popup that the executeable file is missing
<crimsun> geppy: search for leading 'ii' string
<BeanDip> you might want to submit a bug report
<geppy> crimsun:  Thanks.  :)
<crimsun> geppy: 'ii' of course indicating that the package is installed
<thoreauputic> gloin_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    maybe?
<gloin_> good idea..
<geppy> crimsun:  Right.  =)
<gloin_> hmm
<gloin_> I really borked it
<gloin_> let's see what happens...
<s0cks> Back
<s0cks> Staying till midnight
<gloin_> hmm
<gloin_> at bootup
<eruin> howl
<eruin> mmm
<eruin> hotplug?
<gloin_> "Creating NVIDIA TLS Links" what's that?
<cryptomatt> on another note.. i seem to have this problem with my monitor display.. its a samsung 55v monitor set at 1024 res.. when i boot into ubuntu xserver doesnt start up.. i get these errors in the xfree86 log.. drmOpenDevice minor ISO... open result is -1
<cryptomatt> however when i start the machine using another distro say yoper and i reboot to ubuntu, this problem does not occur.. this had me stumped for quite some time now.. any help will be appreciated
<geppy> Why does Ubuntu default to OSS?
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: buggy alsa stuff
<HrdwrBoB> it was found that some stuff had buggy alsa output drivers
<HrdwrBoB> so it defaulted to using oss compat mode in alsa
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  Could they not work to fix the bugs, or just let things default to oss compat in alsa?
<Gwildor> does this sed problem mean that i can install NO packeges with apt?
<gloin_> odd
<gloin_> "NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<gloin_> heh
* gloin_ edits /etc/modules and takes another whack
<geppy> gloin_:  Have you tried the BinaryDriverHOWTO?
<crimsun> geppy: err? I thought it defaults to esd now.
<eruin> esd uses oss
<geppy> gloin_: I've seen that error, before.  I think that you fix it by running /'nvidia-glx-config enable'
<crimsun> oh, they set esd to use oss? meh.
<gloin_> geppy: yeah, but I probably borked all that by upgrading the drivers myself
<geppy> gloin_:  heh... that sucks.  =P
<gloin_> yeah
<gloin_> well
<gloin_> the 6111 drivers (which currently are only ones supported) are SLOW compared to current
<geppy> gloin_:  Works fine for me.  =)
<geppy> What kind of games are you running?
<eruin> theyre damn slow geppy
<s0cks> I dunno.... Nvidia.... Integ Graphics.... I have integ.
<gloin_> geppy: doom3
<geppy> doom3 runs fine for me, but I'm not running on the top settings.
<s0cks> Geppy : CS, DOD, and Shellshock.
<crimsun> doom3 eats my poor P2 for lunch.
<gloin_> besides, all the nvidia-glx-config enable does is uncommment the word "nvidia" in /etc/modules
<geppy> crimsun:  hahahaha
<gloin_> lol
<gloin_> doom3 on a p2
<gloin_> nice!
<geppy> gloin_:  haha
<eruin> I hate scrollkeeper
<Rene_S> I found Doom 3 to be a little dark for my tastes
<crimsun> matrox mga graphics!
<eruin> battlefield vietnam is the only game you need
<gloin_> Rene_S: dark visually or conceptually?
<s0cks> Doom 3 < Half Life
<geppy> Rene_S:  That's the whole point!  =)
* gloin_ plays DC_Final
<geppy> s0cks:  NO!!!!!!  =)
<Rene_S> Visually
<cryptomatt> BittBS, can u tell me abt the monitor problem??
<s0cks> eruin : My clan works with Shellshock.
<gloin_> s0cks: yer fulla beans dude
<Rene_S> Concept is fine, gama isnt hehe
<geppy> Rene_S:  haha  :)
<eruin> I thought doom1 sucked
<eruin> same with doom2
<s0cks> Doom 1 is LEGACY!
<eruin> and doom3 is... umm.. worse ;)
<gloin_> crap
<geppy> eruin:  Blasphemy!
* gloin_ broke his x server
<eruin> halflife though
<eruin> is the worst game I've ever seen
<geppy> gloin_:  Shouldn't do that.  =P
<s0cks> Halflife pwns.
<geppy> eruin:  agreed
<eruin> quake3 on the other hand
<eruin> rocks
<s0cks> I used to play that.
<s0cks> Till my clan switched.
<Rene_S> I only bought Halflife so I could play CS heh
<gloin_> ok
<s0cks> I went with them.
<gloin_> well
<gloin_> now
<eruin> buut, battlefield vietnam is the king of games
<gloin_> the nvidia error is gone
<Rene_S> I dont think I have ever looked at it
<eruin> me, box tops and my huey
<eruin> :)
<gloin_> and eruin you have to have windows to play that crap
<s0cks> Rene_S : gamesurge #0-|
<eruin> cedega
<eruin> sheesh
<gloin_> it works in cedega?
<gloin_> w00t
<eruin> perfectly fine
<eruin> winblows doesnt even boot on my comp :P
<cryptomatt> \quit
<gloin_> heh
<Rene_S> s0cks, ?  I dont get what you mean, I am old and slow
<eruin> well then
<gloin_> good
<eruin> time to run xorg instead
<s0cks> Go there please. ! :P
<s0cks> ##ubuntu!!! Noone thaught about that one!
<gloin_> man
<gloin_> whatever I broke in xfree is also broken in xorg
* gloin_ did a right job of it
<geppy> Anyone know a good place to find information on music production software for GNU/Linux?
<s0cks> Is DBpowerAMP supported?
<crimsun> geppy: e.g., ardour, audacity, and so forth?
<stuNNed> geppy, linux-sound.org
<geppy> thanks
<stuNNed> geppy, though it may be antiquated...
<crimsun> http://www.alsa-project.org/links.php  :)
<geppy> Thanks.  =D
<gloin_> well, time for reinstall =[
<geppy> heh
<geppy> good luck
<gloin_> no big
<gloin_> this time I'm going to do the new nvidia driver WITHOUT trying a dpkg-reconfigure after
<gloin_> and that, right after the install
<FTTP> i tried debian sarge.......... went poof on me
<FTTP> alot of nice things about it tho
<FTTP> cant wait for hoardy based on the final sarge :)
<FTTP> err hoary
<gen> whorey
<gloin_> hehe
<FTTP> i came up with a business plan for fiber to the home/apartment
<FTTP> not me paying the $1200 per home tho
<FTTP> :P
<gen> heh
<FTTP> I figure if i can get the cost split over 10 ways
<FTTP> and use economy of scale and high penetration rates
<gloin_> heh
<gloin_> that's what I'm on here
<FTTP> fiber?
<gloin_> city utils department put in a bunch of fiber loops
<gloin_> then they split it out to DOCSYS cable
<FTTP> oh
<gloin_> about 15 houses per loop
<FTTP> its docsis
<gloin_> yeah
<gloin_> damn docsys
<mark1> quick question about removing a file
<gloin_> and 128-k upload cap =[
<FTTP> gloin_  Im on docsis too with fiber to my apartment building
<gloin_> mark1: shoot
<mark1> i have a file called:  udo apt-get --purge remove j....
<FTTP> we have a node in the basement
<gloin_> FTTP: just swipe a line off that =] 
<FTTP> gloin:  What city are u in ?
<mark1> i've tried to move it to a directory and then delete the directory but that doesn't woork
<geppy> Is there a GPL application for GNU/Linux that is comparable to Sony's ACID?
<gloin_> FTTP: no city here lol
<gloin_> southern oregon
<mark1> rm -- etc and it doesn't work, either
<FTTP> gloin:  U said city dept
<gen> mark1: what haha
<FTTP> city utils department
<mark1> yeah, it was a big mistake
<mark1> long story
<FTTP> if your not in a city u dont have a city utils dept :)
<gloin_> lol
<mark1> i just can't seem to make it disappear
<gloin_> FTTP: you have a pmsg
<mark1> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> mark1: that makes no sense at all, sorry :)
<mark1> yeah, well it's a file that i accidentally made
<gen> you said a file is a list of commands mark1
<gen> what?
<mark1> by doing a copy and paste
<mark1> yeah, i know
<mark1> the problem is the "--purge"
<mark1> it doesn't like that part of the file name
* s0cks needs another 40gb drive.
<mark1> and as i said i can't just move it to another directory
* s0cks wants dual hd dual boot.
<mark1> gloin: any suggestions?
<gloin_> mark1: I'm lost
<thoreauputic> mark1: try escaping the spaces and -- with \
<mark1> lost as in you have no clue how to remove the file?
<gen> lost as in your questions are hard to understand
<mark1> ok i'll try that thoreauputic, thanks
<Agrajag> rm udo[TAB] 
<Agrajag> [TAB} meaning hit tab to complete the file name
<mark1> oh yeah
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: -- are reserved characters
<Agrajag> thoreauputic: like hell they are
<mark1> Agrajag: thanks so much
<mark1> i'm still trying to learn linux
<Agrajag> and even if they were tab completion would jujst escape them
<mark1> and forget the basic stuff
<mark1> basically i have a full time job and need something to keep my brain occupied
<stuNNed> how do i take screenshot again?
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: well, they usually denote a flag to a command so they cause problems
<geppy> stuNNed:  "Computer" > "Take Screenshot"
<Agrajag> thoreauputic: no
<Agrajag> thoreauputic: name a file -
<GotD0t> ok... im trying to edit my crontab and it wont let me use an app other than vim to edit it
<GotD0t> and i dont know how to use vim
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: OK I bow to your greater knowledge :)
<Agrajag> then delete it
<Agrajag> ok then
<Agrajag> hey, you gotta learn somehting new every day
<GotD0t> so how can i edit my crontab using a different editor (pref nano)
<stuNNed> geppy, not there, maybe because i installed totem-xine and that removed 'Take Screenshot' ? how odd...
<mark1> Agrajag:  exactly, i owe you one .... thanks again.
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: doesn't a leading - in a file name cause problems though?
<Agrajag> GotD0t: export EDITOR=nano
<Agrajag> thoreauputic: no
<stuNNed> what is command line to take screenshot?
<GotD0t> thanks agrajag... is that permanent?
<Agrajag> not unless the filename is same as some program's argument, that might be a problem
<Agrajag> GotD0t: no
<gen> stunned, why not just use gimp
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: $ touch -file
<Agrajag> but you can edit .bashrc and add that line to it
<thoreauputic> touch: invalid option -- i
<GotD0t> Agrajag: me?
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: what causes that then?
<Agrajag> GotD0t: yes
<GotD0t> agrajag: thanks a bunch
<Agrajag> thoreauputic: that's touch's problem
<Agrajag> different programs will act differently
<BrittBS> BeanDip, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3556
<Agrajag> I wouldn't name files with a leading - if I could help it, but - isn't reserved
<mark1> exit
<mark1> oops
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: suppose you do  rm -file  Wouldn't that produce an error? rm would think it was a set of switches and not a file?
<crimsun> that's why you use rm -- -file
<Agrajag> ah yes
<Agrajag> forgot about the --
<thoreauputic> crimsun: ah, OK
<thoreauputic> still, I'd avoid the leading  - I think :)
<gloin_> hey
<gloin_> anyone have any luck with TV tuner cards in ubuntu?
<gloin_> since I've gotta reinstall, I might as well throw this old thing in there =] 
<Agrajag> my hauppauge card Just Works :)
<gloin_> nice
<Agrajag> apt-get install tvtime
<gloin_> okay
<gloin_> amazing how Mac-like linux is rapidly becoming in terms of raw usability =] 
* gloin_ has been using linux extensively since about 1998, and is also a big os x fan
<Agrajag> it's also a lot cheaper
<gloin_> heheh so true
<Agrajag> though OS X is getting a lot more OSS Stuff now
<gloin_> I >wish< I could buy a dual G5 one part at a time
<gloin_> but I can't
<gloin_> so this month I buy one of the two amd/64 cpus
<gloin_> and that makes two
<gloin_> and next month I buy the mobo
<gloin_> etc
<gloin_> by the way
<gloin_> how amd/64-friendly is deb/ubuntu?
<oddabe19> anyone wanna buy me a G5?
* farruinn wants a powerbook
<GammaRay> I would not buy a 64 bit cpu unless I actually needed it..
<gloin_> hehe
<BoonShanka> ;p
<gloin_> well
<BoonShanka> that's alotta peeps
<gloin_> BoonShanka: welcome =] 
<BoonShanka> shot man ;)
<GammaRay> it's just a pain in the butt and for what? 8 bit pointers?
<gloin_> GammaRay: I do enough compiling that it'd be nice to have all that address space
<GammaRay> err byte I mean
<gloin_> lol
<gloin_> but anyhow
<gloin_> that doesn't do much to answer my question
<GammaRay> there is an x86-64 version...
<gloin_> is it boogey?
<Gmail> http://www.watleyreview.com/2004/111604-3.html ROTFL
<Gmail> oooops wrong channel but it still funny (its about 40% of aol user don't have a computer)
<GammaRay> huh?
<gloin_> rofl
<gloin_> Gmail: I've gotta save that for an April 1 slashdot submission
<gloin_> "Well, these documents do explain one thing," said Kowshik. "I always wondered how AOL managed to maintain a customer satisfaction rate of 40%. Now we know exactly which 40% of their client base that is."
<Rene_S> How dumb must one be to subscribe to AOL without a comp
<gloin_> Rene_S: I suspect the word "joke" applies here
<Gmail> gloin_: too late
<GammaRay> Rene_S: I suspect AOL's figures are false
<BoonShanka> hehe kewl ubuntu free cds + shipping
<gloin_> hehe
<gloin_> BoonShanka: it's a 1-cd distro
<gloin_> might as well download
<BoonShanka> m000
<Rene_S> Heh, my mistrust of these companies is too high. I am starting to believe things like that
<BoonShanka> ye but then it'll prolly help cap me ;p
<gloin_> ?
<BoonShanka> 3 gig cap ;p
<gloin_> o
<BoonShanka> hehe I don't have a T1 or better !
<BoonShanka> but I've sent my wish list to Santa
<GammaRay> BoonShanka: did you sit on Santa's lap?
<BoonShanka> naaw bought santa a stripper
<BoonShanka> one of them chiep strippers ;p hopefully Santa has bad eye sight
<BoonShanka> hey they really send you free cds!?
<GammaRay> santa does not appreacate hermaphrodites
<BoonShanka> roflmao @ Gammaray
* BoonShanka *shivers*
<bborkk> Anyone here hang out on #python?  That list seems dead, even with 109 people.  Is #ubuntu active only because it's new?
<crimsun> ubuntu is active because it's a darned good distro.
<BoonShanka> chicks dig it
<BrittBS> bborkk, someone did the chatty raindance
<BrittBS> bborkk, actually, #python is pretty active most of the time
<bborkk> Yeah, and python is a good language.  I guess they need to dance more.
* Ruffian|Q| Is Downloading Solaris
<FTTP> are any of the hoardy isos working?
<FTTP> i tried the development snapshot, had major problems
<FTTP> ruffian:  that isnt the solaris 10
<FTTP> its not available for download yet
<FTTP> your downloading a preview release :P
<Ruffian|Q|> FTTPS: its Solaris 10 express.  and its free
<FTTP> ruffian:  solaris express is a preview release
<Ruffian|Q|> I know
<FTTP> solaris 10 wont be out till jan 2005
<Ruffian|Q|> its still free and its solaris therefore its worth the download
<FTTP> i will download it then tho :)
<Ruffian|Q|> www.solaris.com
<smo> Is it possible to stop discover/hotplug loading alsa modules?
<FTTP> this is ubuntu not solaris
<FTTP> ruffian join #solaris
<FTTP> we like ubuntu here
<Ruffian|Q|> I love Ubuntu
<Ruffian|Q|> it was making me agry today though
* bluefoxicy has installed Win2000 on someone's computer for them. . . with 7-Zip, AbiWord, ClamAV, Dia, Gaim, GhostScript, Gimp, Firefox, Thunderbird, Openoffice.org, Sodipodi, and WinPT
<potle> How is Sodipodi?
<bluefoxicy> not sure
<potle> Guess I'll just install it and find out :)
<foolswisdom> hi , i want to become ubuntan
<foolswisdom> i hv a new box , freshly assembled & a live CD ...
<foolswisdom> I hv heard a nasty rumor that I cannot install Ubuntu from the live cd .
<foolswisdom> can this be true ?
<seek187> foolswisdom, no you can't
<BoonShanka> >.<
<foolswisdom> my life is over ...
<BoonShanka> roflmao
<compdude> i want to decrypt a line like this: 5hAL%2FoRLFrPaFVpCpDDV7TpN0fmUyua95UT%2BVhMdE4%3D which encryption is it? and what is it called? SHA? How would I decrypt it, is it even possible? i'm trying to understand this.. if you understand anything please tell :)
<foolswisdom> and there is no network install ? no small install CD ?
<choulth> good morning
<seek187> foolswisdom, yes you can network install
<foolswisdom> seek187, I'm listening
<seek187> It's in the wiki that tells how to do it..
<foolswisdom> seek187, thanks , searching ...
<foolswisdom> found something ... reading ....
<seek187> foolswisdom, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/release/images/netboot/
<seek187> there is a image there
<foolswisdom> it looks like I may be good just from the live cd http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto/view?searchterm=network%20install
<foolswisdom> it was linked from the netinstall
<seek187> maybe so not sure.
<seek187> I know there is a mini.iso ^ up there
<foolswisdom> BoonShanka, u r a tricky fox u
<BoonShanka> hey?
<BoonShanka> hoekom??
<skar_away> hi, how do i upgrade all packages on my system
<foolswisdom> BoonShanka, it looks like i can get this installed from the Live CD
<skar_away> will apt-get upgrade do the job?
<seek187> skar_away, apt-get dist-upgrade
<skar_away> ok
<BoonShanka> kewl man I hope so, then I can too! and leave ev0l MS
<skar_away> thanx
<BoonShanka> MS-Ev0l
<Ruffian|Q|> Time Warner Pictures and AOL own the Birthday song: Anyone who uses it in a movie has to pay $10,000!
<seek187> eek
<BoonShanka> wahahahaha
<BoonShanka> smart
<BoonShanka> and ev0l
<foolswisdom> but true evil genius run Linux http://www.opseu540.info/mpg/switchlinux3.swf
<BoonShanka> hey, does linux have an irc chat proggie?
<BoonShanka> that ubuntu thingy
<Agrajag> of course
<BoonShanka> kewl beans ;p
<Agrajag> irssi and xchat are both installed by default
<BoonShanka> wooo, as soon as I get it I'm gonna install it on my pc at home ;p
<Amaranth> anyone else having problems with hoary and sed?
<BoonShanka> and if it's not too different from MS ev0l I can use it at my internet cafe ;p
<Agrajag> read the topic.
<foolswisdom> Amaranth, there is a news item on main ubuntulinux page
<BoonShanka> splittage
<BoonShanka> booi
<BoonShanka> I can see clearly now, the rain is gone ;p
<Ruffian|Q|> damn netsplit
<choulth> mutants :)
<BoonShanka> hehe
<BoonShanka> anyone gonna get the new avengers #1 ?
<gloin_> rofl
<gloin_> that's netsplit v_2
<gloin_> for tonight
<BoonShanka> this month iz kewl, New Avengers #1 and Captain America #1 this month woooo
<BoonShanka> gonna go get my captain america today
<choulth> mmh, should apt-get remove netsplit work ? ;)
<smo> --purge
<gloin_> BoonShanka: you forget The Incredibles #1
<gloin_> smo: no, that was apt-get --purge half-the-users
<choulth> right smo
<BoonShanka> hey hey
<BoonShanka> ;p~
* Gmail hugs net spilts
<BoonShanka> I'm looking forward to that one from Dark Horse, Damn Nation in Feb
<gloin_> hrm
<gloin_> I've got a bit of a mystery on my hands
<smo> well, I solved my sound problems.  $40 later and a real sound card's in the mail
* gloin_ has an Intel Intercast TV card... wonders if it's usable at all
<BoonShanka> lol
<BoonShanka> I wonder if there's a genuis out there somewhere who's working on a driver emulator ;p
<gloin_> lol
<gloin_> man
<Agrajag> well
<Agrajag> there are some
<gloin_> this this is OLD SCHOOL
<gloin_> made in 95 or 96
<Agrajag> linuxant for wireless nics
<Agrajag> the captive-ntfs for ntfs
<gloin_> there are drivers for win95r2
<smo> I think it'd be more productive, and fun to boot, to simply visit certain hardware mftrs with large blunt objects
<Agrajag> possibly others
<gloin_> and that's it
<BoonShanka> hehehe
<BoonShanka> yep see, this is how I tell I'm the mose stupid person in the chan
<gloin_> ooh, it was OEMed by Hauppage
<gloin_> lol
<BoonShanka> &most
<gloin_> probably save myself a lot of grief by spending 20 bucks on a ati-tv card
<Ruffian|Q|> IF I use Debian, can I use Ubuntu repositories?'
<Amaranth> You can try. :)
<Ruffian|Q|> :-)
<gloin_> heh
<gloin_> hey
<gloin_> a repository's a repository, right?
<Amaranth> Not always.
<gloin_> lol
<gloin_> <--joke!
<Amaranth> Different dependecies and different version numbers.
<Amaranth> oh, too tired for jokes :P
<Amaranth> yeah, night all
<gloin_> ] nn
<thoreauputic> Ruffian|Q|: so basically the answer seems to be "If you enjoy fixing b0rked systems, go ahead" ;-)
<Ruffian|Q|> borked?
<Ruffian|Q|> your crazy
* thoreauputic cheerfully admits to craziness
<choulth> Ruffian|Q|, why not making things easier and install Ubuntu?
<Ruffian|Q|> I do use Ubuntu
<Ruffian|Q|> on  my main system
<Ruffian|Q|> it was just a question
<choulth> Ohmer, kewl :)
<choulth> aok
<BoonShanka> gloin_ : You know who's that new ninja guy in the new avengers ???
<thoreauputic> Ruffian|Q|: I was just joking that mixing Debian with Ubuntu packages might be, shall we say, courageous
<gloin_> which new what huh BoonShanka ?
<BoonShanka> the New Avengers #1
* gloin_ doesn't follow comix
<BoonShanka> oh poo
<Sensebend> I only follow manga
<Ruffian|Q|> thoreauputic: i just did, and it works!
<thoreauputic> Ruffian|Q|: well, jolly good. Stop while you're ahead ;)
<Sensebend> I use some debian repositories just fine
<Ruffian|Q|> thoreauputic, it works fine, im doing it on my test box, so I dont care: and its working
<lil_anthony> question: what is a simple ftp server for ubuntu? i just want something i can connect to people can write to but can't delete and i can change dirs and all something  pretty basic
<Cube-ness> hmm.. what might be causing my computer to slow to a crawl when i try to play a dvd?
<gloin_> ahh
<thoreauputic> Ruffian|Q|: as I said, jolly good old chap !
<Agrajag> Cube-ness: are you using DMA on your DVD drive?
* Sensebend wanders off to bed
<Agrajag> hdparm /dev/dvd
<gloin_> nothing like visiting a poorly-tranlated hardware vendor site, based on a slow link in Taiwan, with LOTS AND LOTS OF %Bflash!
<Sensebend> enable bma with hdparm
<Agrajag> check that using_dma is set to 1
<gloin_> I love flash websites
<Sensebend> I hate flash websites
<gloin_> lol
<Sensebend> pain when you use lynx once and a while
<GammaRay> I ignore flash websites
* gloin_ sends Sensebend a copy of "Sarcasm for Dummies" free of charge
<Sensebend> lol
* thoreauputic sends rude emails to sdvertisers who use flash
<Sensebend> well I also have to work in flash right now :S
<Sensebend> for design class
<Sensebend> :(
<thoreauputic> *advertisers
<Sensebend> that could be half my hatred of it
<GammaRay> Sensebend: exercise the evil!
<gloin_> although it's always fun to see a little happy face following your mouse that trails the text "For fastest drivering downloads!  Click the link!"
<bborkk> or simply exorcise it
<Agrajag> excersize or exorcise?
<Agrajag> beaten
<bborkk> ecksersize?
* gloin_ goes to drivering downloads...
<GammaRay> yea.. that's it
<thoreauputic> eggsersighs
<bborkk> there's a thigh joke coming up.  i can feel it.
<GammaRay> knock knock
<bborkk> who?!
<gloin_> seriously, is there any justification for not hiring native-language proofreaders in ANY language which you plan to have a website in?
<bborkk> They're expensive.
<Skif_> not knowing any you know you can rely on?
<gloin_> I'm also thinking of the "user manual" that came with my Samsung cable modem
<gloin_> hrm
<gloin_> drivering downloads
<bborkk> Chopstick wrappers are the best.
<thoreauputic> gloin_: when you don't want people to find out about your "trade secrets" <g>
* Skif_ translates "kawaii" as "disgustingly cute, to the point it makes you want to puke"
* gloin_ wonders if he could make bank moving to Taiwan or Seoul and doing editing
<bborkk> No, you can't.  I tried.
<gloin_> bborkk: ?
<bborkk> gloin_: Lived there for a while.  I'm not rich.  Q.E.D.
<gloin_> heh
<thoreauputic> gloin_: you could suggest the strategy to MS, for example: all their documents could be run through babelfish a couple of times...
<gloin_> bborkk: not neccessarily - after all, you said nothing about having tried to make it as a native-language editor
* gloin_ sees that xawtv likely supports his vid-cap card =] 
<bborkk> gloin_: Okay, it wasn't my full time occupation, but I did actually try it out.  It was sketchy enough to be fun, but not much money in it.
<Agrajag> gloin_: ok, now how about tvtime?
<gloin_> Agrajag: what is tvtime based upon?
<Agrajag> if you want it to look decent, and you have a fast enough computer, tvtime's better
<Agrajag> based upon?
<gloin_> =] 
<gloin_> well
<gloin_> is it another xine/mplayer/all/same/codecs kind of thing, or is it completely separate from xawtv?
<Agrajag> it's a TV viewer with a good deinterlacer
<Agrajag> codecs?
<Agrajag> it's just a tv viewer
<Agrajag> has nothing to do with xawtv that I know of
<gloin_> my understanding is that xawtv is a lot more than just a tv viewer
<foolswisdom> u r correct , it is a lot more
<mike_> hi
<discord> i cannot find the aplications i added to ubuntu added to the gnome panel thingy does it not add things to the panel like debian
<gloin_> looks like a new sed is up
<discord> ?
<gloin_> discord: dunno... am KDE user
* discord everyone is always talking about sed i have to check it out sometime
<gloin_> hehe
<gloin_> well
<gloin_> the sed that was in hoary earlier tonight was broken, causing upgrade to fail
<gloin_> it appears that another version or two has been released since then, so I'll chance it, knowing also how to fix it if it's broken
<discord> what is up with awk and sed anyways
<discord> what do they do
<discord> gloin_
<UbuntuNewbie> Hi channel
<gloin_> hi UbuntuNewbie
<discord> hey
<gloin_> discord: simply put, they manipulate textfiles
<discord> need some help
<Agrajag> discord: not to sound like an ass, but trfm and find out
<Agrajag> err
<Agrajag> rtfm
<gloin_> lol
<discord> hah
<gloin_> Agrajag: I think it's time for bed when you can't even RTFM right
<gloin_> =P
<Agrajag> awk stands for Aho, Weinberger, Kernighan, they're the guys that designed it
<Agrajag> hey it's not even midnight
<discord> someone was telling me they like the ubuntu community better than the debian one cause they dont always tell you rtfm
<Agrajag> well not always
<gloin_> yeah Agrajag
<gloin_> see?
<gloin_> now you've gone and spoiled it
<gloin_> =P
<UbuntuNewbie> Has anyone here successfully set up a Palm device under ubuntu? I've got what I think are some USB problems ...
<Agrajag> but when you're asking what a command does, the manual can tell you a lot more than we can
<Agrajag> and in more detail
* gloin_ likes Ubuntu because it's debian based upon packages < 3 years old
<linux_mafia> http://internet.ls-la.net/man-pages/rtfm-2.html
<BoonShanka> hehe
<gloin_> if I wanted KDE 1.x and the 2.2 kernel, I'd install debian
<gloin_> but I don't
<Agrajag> I installed sarge, it had kernel 2.6 and gnome 2.6
<Agrajag> then my laptop died, and now ubuntu's on the new one
<gloin_> >gnome< and 2.6 even
* gloin_ has a powerful dislike of gnome
<Agrajag> then why are you using a gnome-based distro, if you don't mind my asking?
<gloin_> Agrajag: two reasons: first I like it, and second, KDE is well-supported
<gloin_> I guess three reasons
<gloin_> third, most of the KDE distros end in either LLC, SA, or Inc.
<gloin_> I came to ubuntu from SuSE
<Agrajag> You mean Like Canonical, Inc?
<Agrajag> The company that makes Ubuntu?
<gloin_> which is a helluva lot better than redhat
<gloin_> Agrajag: come on, you're spoiling my rant
<Agrajag> yes, it's fun
<gloin_> =P
<gloin_> seriously
<Agrajag> oh I'm sorry, Canonical, Ltd.
<discord> gloin_ why do you dislike g_nome so much?
<gloin_> ubuntu is a very clean, quick, nice distro, with a very active user community, philosophically more in line with where I'm at than most, and it's highly flexible and VERY fast
<gloin_> discord: gnome has gone backwards in terms of UI design
<discord> debian is pretty nice
<gloin_> let's start with so-called "dimensional browsing"
<discord> hmm i think kde is kinda ugly
<Agrajag> spatial
<Skif_> I like it.
<discord> maybe i was just using keramik
<gloin_> AKA: win95-style or Mac OS 7.x style "Open each folder in a new window until your desktop is buried under crap"
<Agrajag> you can make it a browser instead of spatial with a checkbox
<gloin_> also
<gloin_> yeah Agrajag but how lame is that?
<Skif_> or maybe "when you open a window, it stays where you left it"
<Agrajag> gloin_: uh
<Agrajag> what?
<Skif_> *shrug* I liked it in mac os 6-9
<discord> ao
<discord> ao
<discord> oops
<Agrajag> clicking a checkbox is lame?
<Skif_> kinda bugged me they dropped it for os x
<gloin_> Skif_ I wouldn't mind leaving a window where I left it - but it's the >amount< of windows that gets opened
<Skif_> gloin_: control-click then (I think)
<Agrajag> hold shift when you open a folder
<Agrajag> shift
<discord> gloin:how is kde different than that
<Skif_> Shift, that's it.
<gloin_> Skif_ but they replaced it with Column view, which is far superior to anything else I
<gloin_> I've seen
<Skif_> gloin_: actually it's worse, because it doesn't give you a full picture of the path
<Skif_> you just have a slice
* gloin_ also builds and administers LTSP systems, and relies heavily upon the KDE Kiosk API, which gnome doesn't seem to have anything like
<discord> has anyone tried any of those expose clones?
<Skif_> anyway, it honestly doesn't bother me, because I hate file managers of all kinds
<gloin_> Skif_: I tend to agree with you there - I'd love to see a filepath bar above the column view
<gloin_> well, it looks like someone fixed the broken sed package in hoary
<UbuntuNewbie> A Filepath bar would be VERY helpful
<gloin_> I'm upgrading without doing anything fancy and it's working fine
<linux_mafia> discord, yep, im using skippy, couldnt get expocity going right
<gloin_> overall, gnome looks and feels a lot more dated to me than KDE
<discord> do you like it and are you using it in kde or gnome?
<discord> linux_mafia
<gloin_> if you have halfway decent hardware, KDE runs snappy, and it feels smoother and less like bubble-gum to me
<linux_mafia> discord, yes its good, gnome of course
<discord> i dunno i like the simple looks
<gloin_> </statement-of-preferences>
<discord> of gnome
<gloin_> anyhow
<discord> i remember when i had kde
<gloin_> does gnome have anything remotely like the KDE kiosk API?
<discord> on my poor mans lcd
<discord> with 1024x768
<discord> and that kpanel or whatever
<discord> took up half the screen
<gloin_> lol
<gloin_> nice work by the distro then
<gloin_> it should be tiny
<thoreauputic> discord: that's easy to get rid of
<gloin_> just like the menubar
<discord> slackware 8 9 10
<gloin_> right-click on it if you have that happen again
<thoreauputic> discord: and you can use autohide
<gloin_> that's all it takes to change ANYTHING in KDE
<gloin_> right-click
<gloin_> do0ne
<discord> keramik default
<gloin_> done*
<discord> hmm
<discord> yeah i dunno
<discord> its cool that they are interoperable
* thoreauputic uses fluxbox anyway
<gloin_> true that
<gloin_> so
<Chibi> Hey, quick question that I'm not in the mood to investigate. Do the Ubuntu kernels have Framebuffer support compiled in? o_O
<gloin_> is there anything like the Kiosk API for gnome?  this is a serious question, as I depend heavily upon that feature at work
<discord> can you add a little bar on the big bar (panel?) across the bottom to run programs from?
* UbuntuNewbie has a technical question unrelated to KDE vs Gnome ... kickban time?
<gloin_> discord: in kde?
<gloin_> lol
<discord> yeah
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: ask your question, silly =] 
<gloin_> discord: yeah
<thoreauputic> UbuntuNewbie: heh
<Chibi> gloin_ - XFCE4.2 has some kiosk features.
<gloin_> discord: right-click there =] 
<discord> i dont think i know enough about either to pass judgment on kde or gnome
<gloin_> Chibi: people still devloping on XVCE?
<gloin_> XFCE*
<UbuntuNewbie> Yeh, it's just that I can't seem to get my Palm device set up. It's USB, so's my mouse, and all I can do when I try to sync the Palm is a stupid mouse trick...
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: that I'd like too see... =] 
<Chibi> Of course. Why would olivier drop such a great project?
<UbuntuNewbie> Um, it's a STUPID mouse trick ...
<Chibi> :P
<gloin_> but do you have jpilot on there?
<UbuntuNewbie> The mouse just hangs.
<UbuntuNewbie> jpilot, yes.
<discord> i like the icons in gnome
<discord> when i have a text document
<discord> you can read it
<discord> and resize the icon
<discord> make it gigantic if you want
<gloin_> heh
<gloin_> nice
<discord> the panel seems easy to use also
<discord> if thats what it is called
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: to be honest, it's been a long time since I've used my palmpilot - and then I only used it to sync with Evolution... now I don't remember at all
<discord> and i like having one on top and bottom and having them small
<gloin_> discord: you'll find that the kmenueditor is a lot easier to use and understand than the gnome menueditors, which look to me suspiciously like regedit anyhow
<discord> hmm
<UbuntuNewbie> gloin_: It's not a showstopper ... just figured someone, somewhere, has worked this one out already ...
<discord> it may have changed
<Sudo> hello
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: IIRC, you've got to set jpilot to the correct USB TTY
<FTTP> its me gloin :)
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: try this: ls -l /dev/input/mice
<FTTP> I reinstalled warty
<UbuntuNewbie> gloin_ - need root terminal for this?
* gloin_ is installing hoary
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: no
<FTTP> now i ran synaptic and did the reload and mark updates/smart update
* thoreauputic thinks we should all use twm and stop bitching about WMs/DEs <grin>
<gloin_> lol thoreauputic
<discord> an yone know how to make the gnome panel dictionary refer to the system dictionary also?
<FTTP> there are new apps like sudo, and others
<FTTP> are these bug fixes?
<FTTP> security ?
<gloin_> FTTP: you don't subscribe to bugtraq, do you?  lol
<FTTP> login, lvm
<FTTP> ppp, sudo, etc...
<gloin_> FTTP: you for sure want to install those
<FTTP> i should update those right?
<gloin_> trust me
<FTTP> ok
<poO> anyone know how i can modify the startup software in ubuntu?
<FTTP> gloin:  you know how the update when you install is different?
<gloin_> FTTP: huh?
<gloin_> poO: huh?
<FTTP> gloin:  When u install and it updates where does it take the files from?
<UbuntuNewbie> ls -l /dev/input/mice returns
<gloin_> FTTP: same place synaptic does
<FTTP> gloin:  When u do the 1st install and select yes to update from internet
<UbuntuNewbie> crw-------    1 root     root      13,  63 2004-11-17 15:10 /dev/input/mice
<FTTP> gloin:  Then why didnt it download these files?
<gloin_> hmm
<FTTP> since i had the files updated
* UbuntuNewbie may have lost a clue somewhere
<FTTP> thats what im confused on
<poO> glion: im trying to make a program start up when ubuntu loads
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: that's interesting - do you have a USB mouse?
<discord> ill switch to kde
<poO> anyone know how to do it?
<gloin_> FTTP: sometimes applications need to be installed sequentially
<UbuntuNewbie> Yes, USB mouse. I'm thinking maybe some confusion between USB mouse and USB Palm cradle ... ?
<discord> if it will let me use the work space switcher with dual monitors so that monitor one has workspace 1+2 and monitor 2 has workspace 3+4
<foolswisdom> there is no gcc on the live cd eh
<FTTP> gloin:  but if you select no on the update from internet upon install it wont install anything and if u go to synaptic it wont either
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: see if you can reconfigure jpilot so that, say if now it's using /dev/somethingUSB0, change the 0 to a 1
<FTTP> gloin:  So obviously it gets different files or something
<gloin_> FTTP: worked for me...
<poO> glin: u know how to make a program to start up when ubuntu loads?
<poO> gloin*
<rss> hello
<gloin_> poO: you might check in /etc/init.d for a boot.local or something
<foolswisdom> i am trying to figure out how to bootstrap Ubuntu from the Live CD ... no gcc makes it hard
* gloin_ is rebooting atm
<rss> How do I configure my cd writer?
<FTTP> another thing......... how do i redo my screensize?
<rss> it is a LG cd writer
<FTTP> my screen comes out wrong
<FTTP> the size and all
<FTTP> its fine on windows
<gloin_> FTTP: SaX2
<gloin_> =P
<FTTP> gloin:  What tool does ubuntu have?
<thoreauputic> poO: do you mean load programs when gnome starts? If so , just check the option to save your session when you log out
<FTTP> sax2 is suse
<discord> rss: did you try ccdroast?
* gloin_ knows =] 
<FTTP> what?
<discord> xcdroast
<FTTP> :)
<rss> discord, is it on the main repository?
<rss> it is not configured
<rss> i think
<discord> rss probably aptget install xcdroast
<rss> wanted to blank a CD-RW
<discord> then there is a menu to choose drive, etc.
<rss> so tried in cdrecord
<rss> cdrecord blank=all
<gloin_> k3b is still by far the nicest CD-mastering program I've seen for any OS
* discord should know how to use cdrecord but always used xcdroast
<rss> but it came back with errors
<discord> gloin is it for linux?
<rss> i think it should use /dev/scd0
<FTTP> gloin:  What tool does ubuntu have for configuring screensize?
<FTTP> sax2 is suse :P
<rss> but it is saying something about /dev/sg*
<gloin_> discord: yeah
<rss> which I believe is not for my cd writer
<gloin_> and it is amazing =] 
<discord> i think there is some XF86config thing
<discord> if you dont want to edit it directly
<rss> FTTP, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<rss> sudo
<UbuntuNewbie> Hmmm ... looking at /dev for a ttyusb0 or ttyusb1, or *anything* claiming to be either usb or pilot ... coming up empty. A lot of numbered tty devices, some ttys (serial?), no usb, no pilot
<FTTP> rss im going to try the nvidia driver 1st
<FTTP> Note (optional): the nvidia-settings package provides a control panel to configure graphics card options such as gamma correction.
<FTTP> how do i install nivida-settings?
<FTTP> i installed the nvidia driver just now
<discord> it should be on the package manager
<discord> just choose it
<FTTP> sudo apt-get nvidia-settings?
<Gaaruto> sudo apt-get install nvidia-setting
<FTTP> oh
<FTTP> thanks
<Gaaruto> :)
<discord> FTTP new to the apt-get?
<FTTP> yep
* gloin_ is really hoping to install the newer nvidia drivers, which still aren't in hoary
<discord> what distro were you on b4?
<UbuntuNewbie> Unrelated question - has anyone seen a .deb for the new 0.9 version of mozilla thunderbird yet?
<FTTP> well i tried various distros long time ago
<FTTP> like slackware 3.0
<FTTP> and redhat 8
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: there is a 1.x version in hoary (testing) version
* discord hoping i can figure out why my dual displays no longer work and fix em
<FTTP> and mandrake when it was a redhat with kde
<thoreauputic> FTTP: to find stuff with apt:  apt-cache search nvidia  (for example)
<UbuntuNewbie> W00t! I'll check that out ...
<FTTP> oh no
<FTTP> i didnt read the directions
<discord> mandrake doesnt use a redhat kernel anymore?
<FTTP> NVIDIA Graphics Card
<FTTP> Note: requires linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-3
<FTTP> do i need to redo all the commands ?
<FTTP> or just install the i686 kernel now?
<discord> anyone from the seattle area in here?
* gloin_ hasn't asked before, but wonders why software is still compiled for i386 at all
<discord> you need those modules
<discord> they are restricted
<thoreauputic> discord: mandrake hasn't used a redhat kernel for *eons*
<discord> because they contain non free stuff i think
<FTTP> discord right but do i need to redo the config
<FTTP> or does new kernel automatically change everything
<FTTP> for the nvidia drivers i mean
<thoreauputic> gloin_: debian does it for backward compatibility with old hardware
<FTTP> i should have installed drivers after kernel or it doesnt matter?
<discord> gloin its because that is the generic x86 everyone has although i think slackware may compile for i486 now
<thoreauputic> gloin_: a good thing for people recycling old computers etc
<discord> not many in the us still with a 386 though
<discord> that thing is a dinasaur
<discord> i have a commodore 64 though
<FTTP> discord:  does it matter that i did the kernel after the drivers?
<FTTP> or it doesnt matter?
<thoreauputic> discord: we are talking internationally here ( third world countries for instance)
<discord> um no i dont think so
<FTTP> ok thanks
<discord> just make sure you have the drivers and the matching kernel
<FTTP> yep
<FTTP> ok gonna reboot
<Chibi> Damn, This article is getting WAY too long.
<FTTP> brb
<discord> i know this thats why i said in the us
<UbuntuNewbie> gloin_ - do I need to *create* /dev/ttyusb0 and/or /dev/ttyusb1? I see a MAKEDEV shell script ...
<discord> just didnt capitalize US
<lil_anthony> question: i have 2 network cards in my computer one pci and one isa after getting the isa one to work by disabling pnp on its chip using a dos disk and setting is io to 300h and irq to 10 and setting it to reserved for legacy.  now my pci card does not work but shows up in device manager any reason how to fix this? every time i try to click on networking to activate it nothing happens
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: you shouldn't need to make those devices... I'm really curious as to how your mouse is being seen the way it is
<discord> anyone try gentoo in here?
<Agrajag> I used it for a year
<UbuntuNewbie> This is odd, then, there is no /dev/anythingUSB device I can see
<discord> do you need both lil_anthony are you using it as a server?
<discord> router?
<thoreauputic> discord: yeah, and actually I think 486 would be fine since getting linux to run on 386 with a GUI would be practically impossible, I suspect
<discord> um
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: that is odd.. I have no clue, honestly
<discord> windowmaker maybe
<discord> i mean 386 ran windoxe 3.1
<lil_anthony> i'm using it as a server per say here is what i'm dong i hve a crossover going to my laptop for filesharing on a windows box using samba
<FTTP> drivers fixed my problem, but now instead of ubuntu, my computer loads with an nvidia logo
<thoreauputic> discord: true
<lil_anthony> the laptop is connected to a wireless router but i have theh crossover plugged in to its other port
<lil_anthony> that is internal to the laptop
<FTTP> how do i restore the ubuntu logo ? :P
<gloin_> hehe
<lil_anthony> two totally seperate ips
* gloin_ wants to see those nice pictures as well
<discord> whats with that setup lil_anthony? trying to forward some traffic through it?
<UbuntuNewbie> lil_anthony - you might pick up an inexpensive PCI 10/100 card. I've seen them as low as $5/$10 - would not want an ISA card in my server if I could avoid it
<FTTP> discord:  the nvidia driver settings change the ubuntu logos?
<lil_anthony> well i understand all that
<gloin_> lil_anthony: I'm thinking you probably have IRQ issues - good old ISA cards pretty much don't know how to configure themselves
<lil_anthony> but i had it working
<FTTP> discord:  Now it boots into nvidia ugly screen
<gloin_> lil_anthony: you may have to configure it from the BIOS
<lil_anthony> i hard configured it and it was working
<lil_anthony> i did
<discord> FTTP you have to edit your config file to tell it not too
<discord> hold on ill look at mine
<FTTP> discord how do i do that?
<lil_anthony> and again the isa card IS WORKING but the pci is not
<FTTP> which is the config file?
<discord> /etc/X11/XF86_4config or something of that nature
<lil_anthony> i set the isa's io to 300h and the irq to 10
<discord> anyone know why they are not using Xorg?
<thoreauputic> /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<lil_anthony> and i did modprobe 3c509 io=0x300 irq=10
<lil_anthony> and the isa card works
<gloin_> discord: there's a faq on that - hoary does use xorg
<lil_anthony> just can't get the pci one to
* gloin_ uses xorg
<discord> hoary is that the testing version?
<thoreauputic> actually that should be /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<discord> or is that the nickname for
<gloin_> discord: yeah
<thoreauputic> case sensitive :/
<discord> warty warthog
<Agrajag> yes, warty is stable, hoary is testing
<FTTP> discord which line?
<FTTP> discord:  I dont see anything in there that could be it
<FTTP> but what do i know :)
<UbuntuNewbie> lil_anthony, I guess I would ask, with 100BaseT and even gigabit cards so cheap, is this troubleshooting problem worth your time? That being said, do you have to tell the PCI interrupt-controlling thingie (I've forgotten the term) not to use IRQ10 that you gave to the ISA card? That would be a CMOS setting ... I think (it's late here)
<discord> Section "Device"
<discord> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] "
<discord> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<discord> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<discord>         Option "NoLogo" "1"
<discord>         Option "TwinView"
<discord>         Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-61"
<discord>         Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "56-75"
<discord>         Option "MetaModes" "1024x768, 1024x768;800x600, 800x600;"
<discord>         Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "False"
<discord>         Option "TwinViewOrientation"      "RightOf"
<discord>         Option      "Xinerama" "on"
<discord>         Option      "Clone" "on"
<discord> <discord>         Option "NoLogo" "1" specifically is what j00 need
<discord> FTTP
<lil_anthony> considering it ws working like 2 seconds ago yes i would consider it worth the time
<Treenaks> discord: please use www.pastebin.com nest time
<discord> heheheh
<Treenaks> next time too
<lil_anthony> both cards were working perfectly
<FTTP> discord mine has fontpath, and modules
<FTTP> no options
<lil_anthony> but X crashed on me so i rebooted and here i am
<discord> just goto the device section
<Chibi> http://www.studiochibico.com/articles.php?mode=comments&id=30 <- If anyone wants to read something really boring before I switch back to teh ghetto laptop.
<gloin_> FTTP: just add 'em in =] 
<discord> under driver "nvidia"
<discord> and add option line in
<discord> you do not need all of mine
<FTTP> discord:  ok
<discord> anyone use dual monitors in here?
<gloin_> man
<discord> other than me
<discord> both of mine worked
<discord> then i removed some ram
<discord> and now they dont
<discord> had to remove the ram
<gloin_> I'd love to talk to whomever is compiling the nvidia drivers for .deb packaging, becaue they clearly know something I don
<FTTP> discord mine doesnt have a driver nvidia part
<gloin_> 't
<discord> cause me nforce 2 mb is a bitchass
<UbuntuNewbie> gloin_ - just to check my guesses - should I be able to see /dev/ttyusb-something devices in /dev?
<gloin_> newest nvida Ddriver BREAKS my system
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: that's what I'd expect to see...
<smo> I'm using dual-head with nvidia twin-view
<discord> smo do you have integrated video?
<discord> mine is on the motherboard
<smo> nope, an AGP card
<discord> when i took my ram out
<discord> i only get 1 screen now
<discord> but both work in console
<UbuntuNewbie> K
<discord> its one of those things that no one can help me with
<discord> sigh
<smo> I'll admit I've not seen a motherboard with two outputs onboard.  But then I generally avoid onboard anything  (I broke my own rule today, and it bit me .. so call me jaded)
<UbuntuNewbie> 'Cause I don't ...
<discord> its funny they call freenode UBUNTU Servers
<FTTP> ok gonna try it
<FTTP> rebooting
<FTTP> brb
<UbuntuNewbie> lil_anthony - do the CMOS settings for your mobo allow you to set PCI configuration? That might let you reserve IRQ10 for the ISA card, which I assume is not plug and play...
<FTTP> ok now it shows no logo, not even the ubuntu logo when u start up
<FTTP> it shows some text then goes straight into ubuntu login screen
<FTTP> how do i get it back to normal?
<Treenaks> UbuntuNewbie: if the bios doesn't support it, you can force it with acpi_isa_irq=10
<UbuntuNewbie> Treenaks: I think that's for lil_anthony (acpi_isa_irq=10)
<Treenaks> UbuntuNewbie: yes, but only if the bios doesn't support it
<Treenaks> this is from suse, but might help:
<Treenaks> http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2002/10/81_acpi.html
<FTTP> i should just be able to do apt-get and it should work fine and not change stuff <grin>
<FTTP> ill check my old file
<Hyp-mer-tized> (my eyes are getting heavy ...)
<Hyp-mer-tized> (sleepy ...)
<discord> FTTP what is the problem
<UbuntuNewbie> Time to schedule some downtime; thanks all
<discord> did you have the nvidia logo before?
<discord> does the nvidia driver not work for you?
<FTTP> discord driver works fine
<discord> so did that option not work?
<FTTP> discord:  But when i added no logo, it boots right into the login prompt
<FTTP> didnt it used to have a ubuntu with text underneath?
<discord> what did it do before?
<FTTP> or was that only for the install
<discord> i dunno i dont use gpm
<discord> but i wouldnt think that option would mess with it
<discord> i login to console
<FTTP> hmm
<FTTP> anyone else here?
<smo> I'm curious exactly what part of the bootup process you're expecting to see the logo?
<FTTP> smo:  You know the ubuntu logo where there is text underneath
<FTTP> is that just for the install?
<smo> the half blue / half black you see when it first boots the install CD?
<discord> you mean the background?
<FTTP> smo:  When u boot into ubuntu what do you see?
<FTTP> smo:  Just a little text then the ubuntu login prompt?
<smo> lots and lots of scrolling text, and then gdm's login screen
<FTTP> i see a few lines of text, then the login
<FTTP> yeah its normal i guess
<discord> sounds right
<FTTP> <grin>
<FTTP> ill put back the logo
<discord> heheh
<FTTP> i shouldnt have messed with it :P
<discord> you know what is nice
<discord> bootsplash
<discord> thats what you want FTTP
<discord> heheheh
<discord> when i turn on my laptop
<discord> i get the text
<discord> with a big penguin in the background
<smo> I've actually found a use for bootsplash now.  suprised myself  (it's not usually on my list of wants)
<discord> whats that smo?
<smo> building a PVR .. watching linux boot on a TV feels so wrong
<smo> reminds me of so many years where the keyboard, tape deck & computer were all the same beige lump
<discord> is their an unofficial bootsplash package for ubuntu?
<discord> i guess i could use the debian one
<discord> it would probably require a custom kernel
<discord> man i wanna do some junk to the console
<discord> need more programming skillz
<Gaaruto> bye all
<discord> bootsplash
<discord> it would take some serious hacking
<FTTP> discord how do i reprobe the modline?
<FTTP> i entered in the refresh rates by hand
<FTTP> which were all wrong
<FTTP> on the modline setting thats prolly wrong too
<FTTP> right?
<gloin_> man
<gloin_> this xserver doesn't break halfway
<gloin_> even if I revert, it still won't come back
<gloin_> who does the nvidia drivers for ubuntu?
<Agrajag> uh
<Agrajag> nvidia?
<discord> yeah
<gloin_> Agrajag: Yeah, the drivers get repackaged and integrated
<discord> unless you are using
<discord> the nv drivers
<gloin_> no
<gloin_> I'm using nvidia
<discord> then its made by nvidia
<gloin_> and tried to upgrade twice to current driver for nvidia
<gloin_> no discord
<discord> packaged by ubuntu ppls
<discord> wherever they are
<gloin_> exactly
<gloin_> I'd like to find out how they're repackaged so I can upgrade
<discord> i dont think they are in here though
<gloin_> I've had to reinstall twice because the newer drivers aren't packaged yet and using the one from nvidia ruins the xserver beyond any repair
<discord> ubuntu devlopers speak up if you are in here
<Agrajag> you could just ue the nvidia installer
<gloin_> Agrajag: see above
<Agrajag> oh oh
<Agrajag> well that's odd
* gloin_ has tried a number of ways to get around this
<discord> yeah the nvidia driver is an easy install
<gloin_> there's some trick that I just don't know
<gloin_> discord: lol not for me
<discord> does require kernel source though
<gloin_> for me the nvidia driver is a reinstall of the OS
<discord> why's that?
<Agrajag> did you remove the ubuntu-installed driver first?
<gloin_> Agrajag: no...
<gloin_> umm
<gloin_> hmm
<Agrajag> well you probably should
<Agrajag> start clean
<discord> you would think the nvidia one would do it
<discord> though
<discord> but to be safe
<discord> its easy to remove
<discord> that script they have
<discord> is pretty nice
<gloin_> ssh
<discord> it usually detects itself
<gloin_> I'm going to uninstall here
<gloin_> see if I can get away with it
<discord> you want me to ssh into your boxen and do it for you
<gloin_> lol
<discord> :] 
<dukeku> it's not boxen
<clee> heh.
<clee> so, warty fails to boot on an 8-way Unisys system partition.
<gloin_> Agrajag: that was the trick =] 
<gloin_> saved me from another reinsttall
<UbuntuNewbie> Back ...
<UbuntuNewbie> gloin_: Just wanted to say I think I've got it working (the Palm sync) ...
<FTTP> ok i have to compile my APC software now
<FTTP> no compiler included with ubuntu right?
<Agrajag> apt-get install build-essential
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: what was the trick for it?
<Agrajag> that give you gcc and some others
<Agrajag> gives
<UbuntuNewbie> Used mknod to create /dev/ttyUSB0 through /dev/ttyUSB15, set a symlink to /dev/ttyUSB1 for the palm, and pointed jpilot to the symlink
<GammaRay> Agrajag: build-essential
<FTTP> thanks agrajag
<UbuntuNewbie> It's sync'ing now; if it ever stops I'll know if it was OK or not ...
<Agrajag> GammaRay: what
<gloin_> heh
<gloin_> UbuntuNewbie: if it makes you feel any better, I get to do battle with my iPod when I get vid drivers stabilized
<UbuntuNewbie> LOL
<GammaRay> Agrajag: that package
<Agrajag> GammaRay: what about it
<UbuntuNewbie> I'm feeling just fine, tho worn out (bloody but unbowed?)
<gloin_> heh
<gloin_> same
<GammaRay> Agrajag: I guess I mis-read what you said
<gloin_> I'm now on hoary with the newest nvidia drivers, which ARE a lot faster =] 
<gloin_> so life is good
<clee> mmm.
<clee> hoary is my friend.
<stuNNed> is there an ubuntu document for compiling kernel?  (i need to do this to change something from M to built in)
<gloin_> eh, I call 10% framerate increase in glxgears worth the effort =] 
<gloin_> stuNNed: there's a wiki on it
<lhb> stuNNed: in the wiki is about 3
<UbuntuNewbie> Worked ...
* UbuntuNewbie is gobsmacked
<stuNNed> gloin_, lnb: thanks mates
<FTTP> The PowerChute Business Edition Agent requires at least
<FTTP>       Sun Microsystems' JVM 1.4.1.
<gloin_> w00t
<FTTP> how do i apt-get jvm 1.4.1?
<FTTP> or can i ?
<gloin_> ok now to get root back...
<UbuntuNewbie> I come from a Window$ environment I'm not used to things working
<clee> ah, the sed update totally killed me until I rememberd aptitude hold
<clee> (on hammer)
<clee> dunno if it was broken on i386
<gloin_> clee: sed's fixed now =] 
<clee> gloin_: Glad to hear that :)
<clee> means I can upgrade my work workstation :)
<clee> so, man. did anybody else here see The Incredibles?
<discord> FTTP
<FTTP> discord yes?
<discord> wjere os that bonobo bot when you need it
<FTTP> does sun java work with apt-get?
<FTTP> or do i need to download it from sun?
<discord> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<discord> read that
<discord> man im good
<discord> and no thank u's
<discord> i think that means its bedtime
<UbuntuNewbie> I think discord had a point there
* UbuntuNewbie is shutting it down for real this time
<UbuntuNewbie> Thanks again, gloin_ - Khazad ai menu
<FTTP> can someone help me install the sun java for linux i downloaded?
<FTTP> i tried the website stuff but it didnt work
<stuNNed> FTTP, you can get blackdown in the repo's
<FTTP> stunned:  Is that 1.4.2?
<luc1f3r> hey guys
<luc1f3r> where is the best place for me to get Nvidia drivers?
<stuNNed> FTTP, it's blackdown 1.4_something
<FTTP> stunned:  There are 2 of em, fs and rc1
<luc1f3r> or rather, the Nvidia driver for my GFX card
<FTTP> ok which should i get?
<FTTP> fs or rc1?
<Agrajag> luc1f3r: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<stuNNed> FTTP, do you have deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian/ ./ as a line in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Treenaks> http://www.ubuntulinux/org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<luc1f3r> Agrajag: will that be the newest driver?
<Treenaks> luc1f3r: it'll be the driver that was the newest when warty was released
<luc1f3r> I think I've done that...  My problem is in the Screen Resolution settings
<Treenaks> morning daniels
<Agrajag> no, if you want the latest ones I suggest going to nvidia.com
<daniels> morning
<luc1f3r> okay
<FTTP> stunned nope in synaptic do i have to add the / ./ also?
<stuNNed> FTTP, not sure about synaptic, let me check
<FTTP> stunned in distribution and sections what do i put?
<stuNNed> FTTP, on URI line put: http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian/
<stuNNed> FTTP, an on Distribution line put: ./
<stuNNed> and that should cover it.
<stuNNed> then 'Reload' and install j2re1.4
<FTTP> stunned also how do i install my apc software?
<FTTP> its also a .bin
<FTTP> for linux
<stuNNed> FTTP, apc?
<FTTP> my ups
<Agrajag> chmod +x whatever.bin && sudo ./whatever.bin
<FTTP> it needed java
<FTTP> ok
<FTTP> also in my screen it says applying changes
<FTTP> for the java
<stuNNed> FTTP, you probly need to manually copy the plugin to your firefox plugins dir as well
<FTTP> and it had long text and said end
<stuNNed> FTTP, did you accept the agreement?
<FTTP> no
<Treenaks> uh
<Treenaks> if you need java
<FTTP> how do i accept the aggreement?
<Treenaks> http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/125253.html
<Treenaks> look at this one
<FTTP> its stuck at end
<FTTP> i pressed enter but nothing
<stuNNed> FTTP, press 'q'
<stuNNed> FTTP, then 'yes'
<stuNNed> ?
<FTTP> thanks :)
<seek187> lol I got so mad when I couldn't figure that out :P
<stuNNed> FTTP, but if you want java 1.5 see Treenaks' link, thanks Treenaks
<Treenaks> stuNNed: it works great for applets on websites
<seek187> I don't just see why no one just uses the plain installer I think it's easier
<Treenaks> seek187: the package also plays nice with the debian "alternatives" system and the other java-packages available
<FTTP> Exception in main class "JExpressLoader"
<FTTP>     See errors.log for other possible causes.out of disk space?
<FTTP> now what?
<Treenaks> 10:14 < FTTP>     See errors.log for other possible causes.out of disk space?
<Treenaks> look at the log file, check if you have enough disk space ???
<FTTP> treenaks yep after i tried what agrajag told me
<FTTP> treenaks plenty of space
<FTTP> Thu Nov 18 04:14:03 2004 Java wizard not started properly
<FTTP>     See errors.log for other possible causes.out of disk space?
<FTTP> Thu Nov 18 04:14:03 2004 Other possible causes for errors:
<FTTP>     * Read/write access rights to the 'temp' and installation directories?
<FTTP>     * OS need to be patched to run Java apps?
<FTTP>     * Anti-virus software installed that won't permit unknonwn executable or JAR
<FTTP> do i need to do it after reboot?
<smo> was that errors.log ?
<FTTP> yes
<Treenaks> FTTP: no, reboots are only necessary for kernel upgrades and hardware upgrades
<FTTP> hmm
<FTTP> so now what?
<FTTP> i tried that chmod +x and sudo /.
<Treenaks> FTTP: sudo /. ?????
<FTTP> thats what agrajag told me to do
<FTTP> sudo filename /.
<Treenaks>  /. ? that is just weird..
<FTTP> err ./ filename
<Treenaks> ./filename then without the space
<FTTP> sudo ./filename is what he said
<FTTP> is that right?
<Treenaks> FTTP: could be
<Treenaks> FTTP: but look at http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/125253.html, really
<Treenaks> FTTP: it's so much easier
<jmhodges> back..
<jmhodges> oh man..
<jmhodges> sed still hasn't made it in?
<FTTP> no he said /.
* jmhodges gets long in the face
<FTTP> he said sudo ./filename
<Treenaks> jmhodges: sed is fixed.. according to some poeple here
<FTTP> now im confused
<FTTP> i did the chmod +x
<seek187> yup it is!
<jmhodges> Treenaks: really? wonder why it didnt hit hoary-changes
<FTTP> seek187:  What is the right command?
<jmhodges> Treenaks: i less than three you
<FTTP> seek187:  I did the chmod x filename
<seek187> FTTP, for what
<jmhodges> seek187: you as well :)
<FTTP> to install a bin?
<Treenaks> jmhodges: hm.. people here told me
<jmhodges> thanks :)
<seek187> sudo ./filename
<Treenaks> FTTP: the java binary package from sun.com you mean?
<FTTP> no
<FTTP> the apc .bin
<Agrajag> no, I said ./
<FTTP> for powerchute
<Agrajag> look up
<Treenaks> FTTP: the what?
<Treenaks> FTTP: ah ok
<FTTP> agrajag thats what i did
<Agrajag> I'm not that tired
<FTTP> ill try it again
<Treenaks> FTTP: isn't there a package for APC UPSs?
<seek187> Oh were not talking about java anymore
<FTTP> treenaks i got it from apc website
<Treenaks> FTTP: don't do that..
<seek187> er
<smo> Is there any way to make apt-get more verbose?  (in particular, it's telling me it can't satisfy build-dep mozilla-firefox, but no mention of what's missing)
<FTTP> Exception in main class "JExpressLoader"
<FTTP>     See errors.log for other possible causes.out of disk
<Treenaks> FTTP: get apcupsd from the archive
<Treenaks> FTTP: "Jexpressloader" sounds like it's java.. do you have java?
<FTTP> yes
<FTTP> i just installed that before
<Treenaks> FTTP: then you might have the wrong version. and also, use the apcupsd _package_ and not some tool from some website
<seek187> FTTP, does the command which java show it?
<seek187> 'which java'
<FTTP> what command?
<FTTP> oh
<FTTP> which java command
<Treenaks> FTTP: no nono
<Treenaks> FTTP: type "which java" on a command line
<Treenaks> FTTP: then press ENTER
<FTTP> /usr/bin/java
<FTTP> yep
<seek187> ok
<FTTP> so whats with the java error?
<FTTP> <grin>
<FTTP> see thats the thing about debian
<Treenaks> FTTP: we don't know. use the package instead of some crappy piece of software from the manufacturer
<FTTP> treenaks ok how do i install it?
<FTTP> ill try that one
<FTTP> the manufacturer software is great tho
<Agrajag> apt-get install apcupsd
<Treenaks> FTTP: search for APC in synaptic
<Agrajag> maybe?
<Treenaks> or that
<FTTP> it shows my power voltages and everything in graphs
<Treenaks> FTTP: apcupsd logs those.. you can get cacti to make graphs for you
<FTTP> treenaks no apcupsd in there
<FTTP> :(
<seek187> apcupsd is in universe
<Treenaks> FTTP: do you have universe enabled?
<FTTP> nope
<FTTP> how do i enable that?
<Treenaks> FTTP: do that then
<wfx> im sorry but i sutdown the bonobo bot.
<FTTP> whats the url  and the other part?
<wfx> shutdown
<Treenaks> FTTP: just read /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Treenaks> FTTP: it contains instructions
<seek187> FTTP,  are you in synaptic?
<seek187> yeah do that
<seek187> :P
<FTTP> yes im in synaptic
<FTTP> seek187 ok what do i add? :)
* Treenaks subtly points to http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<smo> they should already be entered in synaptic .. you just need to check them to enable them  (it understands comments .. very nice)
<seek187> FTTP go to settings > repositories
<seek187> and check the two greyed out repositories
<FTTP> oops
<FTTP> its there :)
<seek187> now press reload after you do that
<seek187> ok
<FTTP> seek187 how do i remove that java?
<FTTP> since its a bad version
<FTTP> or can i?
<seek187> How do you now it's bad?
<FTTP> it wont work with the other app
* wfx leave to
<FTTP> seek187:  One problem, my apc is usb
<FTTP> the apc module for linux is serial
<seek187> did you try installing that app with apt-get and not the factory one?
<smo> I've a feeling my system is subtly hosed.  libgnome2-dev isn't installable in warty?
<Treenaks> FTTP: it works for usb as well
<Treenaks> FTTP: believe me, I tried
<FTTP> treenaks ok
<FTTP> installing apcupsd now
<FTTP> where did the program add to?
<Mayday> anyone know where to find xcompmgr och transet for hoary?
<FTTP> treenaks i installed it but i dont see it
<seek187>  http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xcompmgr/
<Mayday> thanks
<FTTP> do i need to relog for it?
<Treenaks> FTTP: please be a bit clearer
<Treenaks> FTTP: WHAT did you install and WHAT don't you see?
<FTTP> treenaks:  do i need to log out of gnome?
<FTTP> the apc app
<FTTP> apcsd or whatever
<Treenaks> FTTP: it's running. in the background.
<FTTP> treenaks so how do i load it?
<FTTP> i mean see it
<Treenaks> FTTP: ps ax
<FTTP> ps ax in terminal?
<Treenaks> FTTP: or in the system tool thingy
<Treenaks> FTTP: it's a deamon process. it runs in the background.
<lil_anthony> anyone able to help me with a pci network card issue please? for some reason my pci nic suddenly refuses to work :( and when i go to networking to enable it it freezes then closes and its still disabled :(
<Treenaks> FTTP: you might need to reconfigure it for your needs, there should be a configuration file in /etc/ somewhere
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: what kind of nic
<lil_anthony> 3c905b
<FTTP> acpid?
<lil_anthony> 3com
<lil_anthony> it was working fine then all the sudden no go for launch
<Treenaks> FTTP: acpid != apcupsd
<lil_anthony> after X crashed on me making me reboot :(
<Treenaks> FTTP: read http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<FTTP> treenaks then its not running
<Treenaks> FTTP: it helps
<FTTP> there is no apcupsd on that list
<Treenaks> FTTP: then you might need to configure it for your situation
<smo> and /usr/share/doc/apcupsd/  .. there's a reason people take the time to write documentation
<FTTP> smo all thats in there is copyright and changelogs
<lil_anthony> any ideas tree?
<FTTP> oh examples dir?
<FTTP> night
<smo> ahh, I finally managed to wade thru my own mess far enough to get this sorted.  I just discovered why repositories don't mix
<Mayday> xcompmgr is just supposed to be run right? or do i need to add alot of cmdline flags to get it do its thing?
<sladen> Mayday: xcompmgr is known buggy at the moment so is not started by default
<stuNNed> Treenaks, ok so this sun 1.5 java does do nicely with java applets, thanks!
<Treenaks> stuNNed: I told you :P
<rsacherer> hello!! I am using ubuntu hoary and in gnome the nautilus filemanager and the file-open dialog are horrible slow, i notice if i start a app from console messages like 'could not connect to /tmp/fam-rsacherer' ...
<stuNNed> rsacherer, you need to install ...
<stuNNed> gamin
<stuNNed> rsacherer, think that will fix, not really sure.
<rsacherer> gamin? i install it
<Gmail> rsacherer: do the following
<Gmail> sudo apt-get update
<Gmail> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gmail> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base
<Gmail> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Gmail> ooops
<stuNNed> rsacherer, yes, gamin
<Gmail> stuNNed: i ment you
<rsacherer> hmmm, it seems gamin did the trick, once installed, it works like a charm :-)
<stuNNed> rsacherer, new fam subprocess or something, not sure.
<Gmail> stuNNed: if you don't have gamin install that means you don't have ubuntu-base install and you need it install if your using hoary
<Gmail> rsacherer: its part of ubuntu-base
<Kamion> ubuntu-desktop, not ubuntu-base
<rsacherer> Gmail, if i install ubuntu-desktop, it removes totem-gxine and installs totem-gstreamer, but IMO totem-gstreamer is buggy as hell, can i install totem-gxine after installing ubuntu-desktop? or has it dependencys-conflicts after that?
<Treenaks> rsacherer: you can't have both installed at the same time.
<Gmail> ubuntu-desktop just relies on stuff
<Gmail> make sure you have everything else it relies on
<bur[n] er> is anyone a crossover office user?
<Gmail> no
<bur[n] er> well damn
<bur[n] er> ;)
<rsacherer> are there any other packages which are NOT installed through a dist-upgrade when upgrading from warty to hoary which are essential for ubuntu?
<Gmail> <<< is a gmail user thought
<bur[n] er> <<< is a gmail user too
<Gmail> <<< is a gmail user three
<bur[n] er> encrypted pop via ssl, my pay-for email server doesn't have that
<rsacherer> <<< is a gmail user also :-)
<Gmail> <<< is a gmail addic
* smo is an evolution user, and apparently outnumbered?
<fabbione> ok please stop
<fabbione> it's offtopic
<bur[n] er> topic being?  hrm... i didn't order a cd
<Gmail> smo: gmail supports pop3
<stuNNed> question: will ubuntu ever have novell linux desktop open office fonts and document filters?
<Gmail> stuNNed: ubuntu is not novell
<Gmail> novell make there own distroS
<stuNNed> wonder if they will f/oss it.
<Gmail> its oss
<Gmail> you pay for the binary form
<Gmail> and you get support included
<scaroo> stuNNed, the shiped OO has already the patches from ximian, for the fonts i dunno
<topyli> fonts can have the strangest licenses
<stuNNed> scaroo, think ximian will continue to release patches now that they are part of novell?
<xukun> hi
<Gmail> hi
<topyli> stuNNed: why not? ximian seems more open than ever now :)
<scaroo> stuNNed, yep, the OOO licence force them to, and dont forget that ximian guys are goooood guys :)
<scaroo> http://ooo.ximian.com/
<scaroo> see url above
<xukun> ist worth to compile my own kernel for ubuntu?
<Gmail> no
<Gmail> the ubuntu kernel is better than a home made one
<scaroo> xukun, no if your hw is supported by the vanilla one
<stuNNed> scaroo, i need piix kernel support to be built into kernel and not as module, will that mess up ide_core, libata and the like modules?
<Gmail> the ubuntu kernel is not a vinilla one
<Gmail> its a debian + ubuntu one
<scaroo> Gmail, by vanilla i d though ubuntu defalut
<stuNNed> topyli, scaroo: there is OpenOffice_org-1.1.3-0.15.src.rpm on novell's ftp site! :D
* stuNNed has nightmare of using alien :D
<scaroo> stuNNed, i realle dunno about the piix support, sorry
<stuNNed> scaroo, logically speaking though, as long as the support is there in the kernel, built in or not, then corresponding modules should load right?  or just build all associated into kernel maybe...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg > hoary | No paste in the chan. > http://www.pastebin.com or #flood | CDs have been shipped, you can still order cds | offtopic > #ubuntu-offtopic | Just ask, don't ask to ask | English only!
<Kamion> (sed fixed)
<scaroo> :D
<scaroo> what was the issue with its infopage ?
<Kamion> just a build issue
<Kamion> some old .info files were lying around in the source package and confused matters
<stuNNed> how do i list files in a .deb that is not installed?
* stuNNed apt-get update's
<thoreauputic> stuNNed: you need to install apt-file  ( and run apt-file update)
<stuNNed> thoreauputic, thanks mate
<thoreauputic> themn you can do for instance apt-file search foobar to find files in that package
<stuNNed> thoreauputic, actually, the file isn't from hoary/warty
<stuNNed> does this matter?
<thoreauputic> as long as it's from the repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list I think apt-file should work
<stuNNed> thoreauputic, talking about a rogue .deb file really
<thoreauputic> but I'm on debian so I can't be certain ( can't see why not though)
<thoreauputic> rogue?
<stuNNed> thoreauputic, a deb generated from alien actually
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<thoreauputic> well if you have the rpm you can look at its contenets in midnight commander
<thoreauputic> *contents
<scaroo> dpkg-deb -c *.deb
<thoreauputic> scaroo: is that to see a *.deb's contents?
<scaroo> from the man, it seems to, but i never used that :)
<Kamion> yes, it is
<thoreauputic> Kamion: thanks :)
<stuNNed> scaroo, yes, that's what i was looking for, thanks, and thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> stuNNed: you're welcome
* stuNNed wonders if ubuntu will ship with novell linux desktop theme set, seeing that it's based on new ximian industrial theme... no? :)
<scaroo> stuNNed, np, dont forget to share your OOO bianries ;)
<stuNNed> scaroo, will do, will do :)
<stuNNed> scaroo, i have new industrial theme, courtesy of another #ubuntu user, if you like
<scaroo> stuNNed, what has changed in industrial ?
<stuNNed> if i use alien with no arguments to convert a .tar.gz that is meant to be unzipped at / would that work?
<stuNNed> scaroo, well, a few things, an overhaul i guess, icons...titlebar color, slight change in border color
<scaroo> stuNNed, is it still so bright ?
<scaroo> i found indubstrial, easier on the eyes
<scaroo> s/found/find/
<stuNNed> scaroo, the borders are a little darker, titlebar is a little darker, icons lighter maybe? one sec i'll put up a screenshot
<Gmail> Kamion: if sed is fixed we can add what i took out
<Kano> hi
<Kano> can someone give me the result of:
<Kano> dpkg -S /lib/lsb/init-functions
<scaroo> scaroo@trantor ~/Doom 3 $ dpkg -S /lib/lsb/init-functions
<scaroo> lsb-base: /lib/lsb/init-functions
<stuNNed> how to test run a deb file to see where it installs?
<Kano> hmm a different package than in sid
<Kano> dpkg -S $(which log_begin_msg)
<Kano> and that
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg > hoary | No pasting in the channel use pastebin.com or #flood | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order Cds| offtopic > #ubuntu-offtopic | Just ask, don't ask to ask | English only!
<Gmail> --- Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<Gmail> that is unfair
<hbos> great, the request password function of the wiki is broken
<Gmail> don't force me to talk offtopic here
<topyli> Gmail: congrats, you've probably managed to be off topic in there :)
<topyli> talking about ubuntu or something
<daniels> Gmail: you were banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for flooding the channel with ascii art
<daniels> Gmail: may I suggest #offtopic for all your off-topic needs?
<stuNNed> scaroo, http://uclinux.info/lance/ubuntu/ubuntu_images/new_industrial.png <-new ximian industrial theme (Industrial-Steel) ?
<topyli> stuNNed: hmm. that doesn't hurt as much as the old industrial
<topyli> the icons are better
<scaroo> stuNNed, really subtle changes , but i sure like the new icons theme :)
<stuNNed> topyli, i'm testing a .deb package now...
<stuNNed> scaroo, you too :)
<topyli> stuNNed: if it works, you must upload it for all the children of the world so we can test :)
<Gmail> daniels: doing /exec -o figlet i love ubuntu
<Gmail> is not offtopic
<Treenaks> Gmail: it is annyoing though
<daniels> Gmail: it's enough to justify a ban
<stuNNed> okay i did dpkg -c industrial-foo.deb and i get a line like:
<topyli> Gmail: you need to start #ubuntu-offtopic-flood :)
<stuNNed> -rw-r--r-- root/root       192 2004-11-18 04:52:20 ./usr/share/doc/industrial-steel/changelog.Debian.gz
<stuNNed> does the beginning ./ after date mean it will be installed at / ?
<stuNNed> i think so but unsure
<plovs_work> how do i unmount my usb-filesystem? it says it is in use even if dnus is not running
<scaroo> stuNNed, i dunno in this particular case but ./ is the cwd (current working directory) but maybe here the ./ is relative to a debian specific path wich may have the value of "/"
<topyli> stuNNed: dunno, to me it looks like it'll be installed in . (working dir)
<lil_anthony> can someone help me in getting my nic to get the dhcp assigned address please?
<plovs_work> pitti, how do i unmount my usb-filesystem? it says it is in use even if dbus is not stopped
<scaroo> lil_anthony, dont ask to ask :)
<Gmail> topyli: started
<scaroo> lil_anthony, go on
<topyli> hehe
<pitti> plovs: this is caused by FAM
<pitti> plovs: we will replace fam with something sensible in hoary
<pitti> plovs_work: ^^
<lil_anthony> well i don't know what to ask other than it doesn't work as in try to enable the pci to get an address and it doens't get the address
<lil_anthony> the card is detected but no internet
<pitti> plovs_work: you can log out and back in if that is possible
<stuNNed> dang, how to edit a .deb?
<pitti> plovs_work: otherwise, just do "sync", wait a bit and rip it out
<scaroo> lil_anthony, try sudo dhclient
<plovs_work> pitti, thanks (duh), i'm trying to make a bootable usb and it's a pain
<trey`> stuNNed: man dpkg-deb  :)
<lil_anthony> ok hang on ahdn thanks
<stuNNed> trey`, thanks mate
<plovs_work> pitti, umounts now
<Gmail> /join #ubuntu-offtopic-flood
<scaroo> pfff
<lil_anthony> says no dhcpoffers received
<scaroo> ok, tell us more about your network, and how it it connected to the net
<scaroo> directly with pppoe ? or have you got a gateway ?
<lil_anthony> cable modem from a coax to the modem then from modem have cat5 cable to a network card
<lil_anthony> not ppoe i'm on cable not dsl
<trey`> lil_anthony: stupid question, but you are sure your Cable provider isn't in an outage or anything?
<lil_anthony> checked it on my windows bos
<stuNNed> whoa, the way man2html is set up in ubuntu is mint
<lil_anthony> can check again just to make total sure but it all happened after i tried to get my isa card to work
<lil_anthony> i got it working started using kudzu
<lil_anthony> found out there was a bug with kudzu so i uninstalled it
<lil_anthony> cards were still working both the pci and the isa
<lil_anthony> and the gui crashed on me
<lil_anthony> so i restarted
<lil_anthony> and have no internet
<trey`> lil_anthony: Debian usually uses Discover, Ubuntu will use Hotplug exclusively... Kudzu is for Red Hat  ;)
<scaroo> what does ifconfig says ?
<lil_anthony> hang on
<lil_anthony> will try to type it
<stuNNed> how does ubuntu allow for inheriting permissions of parent directory if file is placed in that dir
<stuNNed> ?
<lil_anthony> type it at pastebin or here?
<scaroo> pastebin would be better
<trey`> lil_anthony: not here... can try #flood or pastebin  :)
<lil_anthony> ok
<lil_anthony> anything specific your looking for? or you need it all
<lil_anthony> cause thatsd alot of typin :)
<trey`> lil_anthony: everything in the eth0 section is useful...
<scaroo> aw, forgot that you couldn t cpy/paste :p
<lil_anthony> yeah unfortunately
<lil_anthony> ok i'll just type it
<lil_anthony> take me a few mins
<trey`> stuNNed: afaik, Unix based systems don't know about inherited permissions... permissions are set via umask etc...
<scaroo> trey`, what about ACL ?
<trey`> scaroo: could be mistaken, but ACL's aren't used by default afaik...
<trey`> They are a new thing for 2.6... so aren't widely used yet  :(
<Gmail> err
<scaroo> yeah sure, but i think they solve this issue, no ?
<Gmail> i terned on my fan and my montor became on shaky
<trey`> scaroo: honestly never tried to play with ACL's on a Unix based system  :(
<Gmail> the screen is shaking
<scaroo> same here
<scaroo> ^ trey
<Gmail> the top panel is going on and off the screen
<lil_anthony> http://www.pastebin.com/121024
<scaroo> Gmail, mysterious electro magnetism :)
<Gmail> lol
* Gmail smacks the screen
<trey`> lil_anthony: that confirms you are not getting a DHCP response  :/   You should be able to use the same info as your current box...
<trey`> Use Static, and set it up...
<nanotech> anyone here know anything about clustering boxes?
<scaroo> lil_anthony, try setting up static ip
<lil_anthony> ok
<lil_anthony> under networkinig right in manual?
<scaroo> ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 up
<lil_anthony> oh ok
<scaroo> replace 0.0.0.0 by your ip of course :)
<lil_anthony> no gateway or anything like that?
<scaroo> we ll see that later :)
<trey`> lil_anthony: man ifconfig to see how to set that stuff... but I think the Networking GUI app can do it too...
<lil_anthony> error while getting interface flags: NO such device
<trey`> lil_anthony: ahh... modprobe (what we told you earlier)
<lil_anthony> yeah modprobe with that io=0x300 irq=10 thing?
<lil_anthony> that was for the isa
<lil_anthony> i don't know it for the pci
<lil_anthony> oh yeah i do
<trey`> lil_anthony: ahh... different card? what is the module?
<lil_anthony> 3c905b
<lil_anthony> thats my pci
<lil_anthony> the isa one works perfect
<trey`> k, modprobe that... shouldn't be specific this time...
<lil_anthony> but still no internet on it either
<stuNNed> scaroo, topyli and others: just 'dirty hacked' the new ximian industrial-steel theme, here goes: http://uclinux.info/lance/ubuntu/debs/industrial-steel_1-2_all.deb there is md5sum of package in same url dir
<topyli> stuNNed: whee! thanks
<lil_anthony> module not found
<trey`> drop the b
<lil_anthony> still not found
<xf_> stuNNed: screenshot?
<trey`> lil_anthony: bah... modprobe 3c90x
<stuNNed> xf_, sure http://uclinux.info/lance/ubuntu/ubuntu_images/new_industrial.png
<lil_anthony> not found
<lil_anthony> i noticed it was never listed in /etc/modules
<trey`> lil_anthony: http://support.3com.com/infodeli/tools/nic/linuxdownload.htm   download there driver... should work on Ubuntu also...
<Treenaks> trey`: no! ubuntu has working drivers.. don't just download stuff
<trey`> Treenaks: care to enlighten us about the module then?
<trey`> Treenaks: cuz everything I see about 3c905b is not loadable  :/
<lil_anthony> the 2.2.12 one right?
<Treenaks> trey`: what does it say whan you load it?
<trey`> lil_anthony: Treenaks seems to think he knows of the module... hold on
<lil_anthony> ok
<Mabus> I've got two Ubuntu computers, and I want them to share passwd (using PAM ?). Are there any good documents/howtos/tutorials I can read?
<trey`> Treenaks: "not found"...
<Treenaks> trey`: exact message please
<topyli> stuNNed: yep, looks good. had to force package though :)
<Mabus> I also want them to share home-directories, but I'm guessing that's a simple fstab mount.
<topyli> stuNNed: the icons are really cool
<trey`> Treenaks: ask lil_anthony... idk...
<Mabus> (across NFS)
<lil_anthony> you want the message from the probe?
<trey`> lil_anthony: Treenaks does, yes
<topyli> stuNNed: it's brighter than indubstrial but doesn't hurt anymore :)
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: the exact one, yes
<stuNNed> topyli, sorry about that, my first try
<lil_anthony> modeprobe 3c905b = FATAL: Module 3c905b not found.
<stuNNed> topyli, why force?
<lil_anthony> same applies exactly with name different if i use 3c90x
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: isn't there a utility for DOS or something to force the card in plug & play mode?
<lil_anthony> for the isa there is
<topyli> stuNNed: i had industrial installed. industrial-steel overwrites the icons, and dpkg doesn't like to do that
<lil_anthony> the pci one i don't know
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: try "3c509" or "3c59x"
<lil_anthony> cause i never had a problem with it
<nanotech> anyone know if it's possilbe to cluster heterogenous networks of comps? Between osx, and other unix based kernals?
<stuNNed> topyli, yes, i had similar, had to force as well from a previous .tar.gz file extracted to /
<lil_anthony> that appears too have taken
<trey`> nanotech: I've only set up Beowolf and OpenMosix clusters  :(
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: type 'dmesg | tail' now
<lil_anthony> ok
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: see if it claims to have found something
<topyli> stuNNed: a fix would be to make industrial-steel "upgrade" industrial but i don't think it's worth the work
<lil_anthony> at a > prompt
<nanotech> anyone? i've been trying to research this, but i've been running into ealls
<nanotech> walls
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: at the prompt you just used to modprobe
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: if it worked, add the module that worked to /etc/modules
<lil_anthony> thats what i'm saying when i typed it it changed the path to >
<Kamion> topyli: just add Replaces: industrial to industrial-steel.deb
<Treenaks> oh
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: oh.. type Ctrl+C then
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: and don't type the "'" around it :)
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: so it should look like:  # dmesg | less
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: (or $ dmesg | less)
<lil_anthony> ok so type dmesg | less?
<Treenaks> yes sir.
<lil_anthony> ok with the now as well?
<Treenaks> no wait
<Treenaks> tail isntead of less
<lil_anthony> aww ok
<lil_anthony> i read your now as a command sorry
<lil_anthony> ok
<Treenaks> just type dmesg | tail<enter>
<lil_anthony> i did ok i got it
<satanOnTheBeach> ok, if i accidentally used a prerelease disk to install, after things update from the net, will it be the same? or flawed?
<lil_anthony> what are you looking for cause i got a good bit of output
<stuNNed> anyone know which file in the .deb sets preference of upgrade from another deb?
<lil_anthony> eth1: 3c5x9 found at 0x220
<satanOnTheBeach> know anything about a sony vaio pnp bios error? didn't seem to major
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: congratulations :)
<lil_anthony> so modprobe io=0x220?
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: add the 3c5x9 to /etc/modules and it'll work (though it might not be eth1 on next boot.. so try rebooting first, then configure it)
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: no
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: it works now
<satanOnTheBeach> and Hey... if anyone needs help with a pxe install.. I got that down...
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: just add a line saying "3c5x9" to the end of /etc/modules
<lil_anthony> ok hang on
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: then it'll work after you reboot as well..
<lil_anthony> now reboot?
<lil_anthony> or modprobe 3x5x9?
<lil_anthony> or should i reboot?
<trey`> lil_anthony: reboot...
<bungle> is it easy to install ??
<trey`> lil_anthony: 3x5x9 is not a module...
* bungle doesn;t have the time to fuck around with stuff now I have 2 kids
<trey`> bungle: very....
<trey`> bungle: Takes about 20 mins to have a fully functional system...
<lil_anthony> hope this works i been up all night trying to figure it out
<bungle> ibook
<bungle> g3
<lil_anthony> thanks :)
<nimc> how can i reset the internet connection without rebooting (because my cable modem disconnects sometimes) ?
<trey`> nimc: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nimc> cool... thanks
<stuNNed> is there synaptic like frontend to creating .deb packages?
* lil_anthony takes and shoots linux
* bungle was gonna take the easy way out an install mandrake ppc
<trey`> stuNNed: afaik, no  :(
<lil_anthony> hanging on configure network interfaces so i know it didn't detect it
<trey`> bungle: thats hardly the easy way out... Mandrake is a pita imo...
<bungle> cause the previous owner of this ibook wrecked it trying to install all windows stuff & deleting system files n stuff
<bungle> one last question
<bungle> wtf is the button on the bottom of this machine for
<lil_anthony> any other suggestions :(
* bungle hides in shame
<trey`> lil_anthony: ctrl+c... probably wrong module...
<lil_anthony> i think 3c5x is for the isa serious
<lil_anthony> but i wasn't gonna say anything
<trey`> bungle: hit it, see what happens  :)
<stuNNed> trey`, do you know how to set an .deb as an upgrade to another .deb?
<lil_anthony> cause i don't know
<trey`> stuNNed: just set the version higher  ;)
<lil_anthony> i'm back in gnome awaiting your command master :)
<bungle> it has 3 little lights
<trey`> bungle: does nothing when you hit it?
<bungle> it's not the on button I found it
<bungle> ... um it makes a tune
<trey`> lil_anthony: search google for what lsmod says about your NIC...
<trey`> append with a linux though, makes searching easier  :)
<stuNNed> trey`, in the 'control' file or?
<bungle> it's a white g3 ibook with a button on the bottom
<trey`> stuNNed: yes... should be seen as a newer version just by the way you name the .deb though...
<lil_anthony> this blows :( the damn thing worked before i rebooted
<trey`> stuNNed: for instance... *ubuntu2 is an upgrade of *ubuntu1 to apt etc...
<stuNNed> trey`, ah ok, i'm not sure if industrial-steel is variant of industrial or replacement
<bungle> lmfao
<Kamion> stuNNed: doesn't work like trey` described if the package name is different
<bungle> i believe its the hdd
<bungle> lol
<Kamion> stuNNed: what exactly do you mean by "upgrade"? define terms carefully
<bungle> it just fell out
<bungle> no nol the battery
<Kamion> stuNNed: what you described earlier on sounded like a straightforward "Replaces: industrial"
<lil_anthony> would running the installation disk again fix it?
<stuNNed> Kamion, if one wants to switch from old ximian industrial theme to newer ximian industrial-steel theme...
<trey`> Kamion: he wants the system to replace industrial with industrial-steel...
<stuNNed> Kamion, ah ok in 'control' file?
<Kamion> stuNNed: you don't want to make the old industrial package unusable though
<Kamion> stuNNed: why do you need to install files with the same name as industrial?
<Kamion> stuNNed: why not just name all the files differently so you don't have any file conflicts at all?
<Kamion> stuNNed: then you don't need any magic in debian/control at all and as a bonus everything probably works better
<stuNNed> Kamion, i'm not sure if 'industrial-steel' is a replacement to old industrial, should i find that out first or?
<bungle> when I put ubuntu in the cdrom .. how do I boot it up
<bungle> like on a pc you would just boot off the cd
<Kamion> stuNNed: yes, definitely
<bungle> doe it do the same
<Kamion> stuNNed: I don't think it should be
<Kamion> bungle: yes
<trey`> bungle: it should... although I have heard of it being more complicated...
<Kamion> bungle: oh, sorry, mac
<Kamion> bungle: hold down c at boot time.
<bungle> ok
<Kamion> bungle: see the Ubuntu website, I wrote directions on this and put them up there
<stuNNed> Kamion, ok then :)
<Kamion> look for the installation howto
<bungle> Kamion can I burn cd's easily with it
<bungle> or command line
<Kamion> bungle: I don't know if the ibook g3 has a CD writer? works for me on my powerbook g4 though
<bungle> hey how do I find out if this is a g3 or g4
<bungle> they just said to me it was a g3 when they handed it over
<Kamion> bungle: in Linux, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bungle>  no no
<bungle> it still has os x 10.2.3 on it
<Kamion> isn't there a system stats thing somewhere? I'm sure I saw it but I haven't run OS X in ages
<trey`> bungle: the apple "about this mac" thingy should tell you?
<bungle> ok i am looking
<Kamion> anyway G3/G4 is just the processor, it's not necessarily relevant to whether or not you have a CD writer
<bungle> how do I find out what the cdrom thing is
<trey`> Says very basic info... like RAM and processor afaik...
<bungle> yeah] 
<bungle> lol I sound so stupid but I haven't used a mac since I was in grade 4
<bungle> that was like 16yr ago
<bungle> more even
<trey`> bungle: its ok  :)   should have gotten more info from the previous owner though  ;)
<bungle> lol it's previous owners didn't know anything about it
<bungle> they got me & my b/f to fix them up a windows machine
<bungle> my b/f swapped his fish tank for it
<bungle> n gave it to me for my b'day
<trey`> They suck @ life  :P   should have kept OS X, so much better then Windoze  :)
<bungle> ppc g3'
<bungle> 256 mem
<bungle> 800mhz
<trey`> bungle: cool  :)   still doesn't tell us if you have a burner though  :(
<bungle> cdrw/dvdrom
<trey`> ahh... yay... k... there is a special > burn cd I think... go get the ISO for PPC, and use that  :)
<bungle> Iwoo I can watch dvds on it
<bungle> how exciting
<trey`> bungle: ;)
<bungle> lmfao .. my kid stomped on the dvdplayer now it can't spin the dvd
<bungle> so we are down to our ps2
* bungle will remember to hold down the c button
<trey`> bungle: thats not so bad... I used an Xbox as the household DVD for 18 months of college  :)
<bungle> tah I will b back once i stuff up :P
<bungle> lol our xbox died
<bungle> we got given the ps2 as a swap for some ripped dvds
<cardador> anyone can tell me an antivirus for linux? ive got a shared folder in a windows network, and some virus files keep getting in.
<trey`> Xbox's don't skip as much on scratched DVD's  :)
<bungle> although pirating is illegal
<bungle> dont do it at home :P
<trey`> cardador: apt-cache search anti virus...
<trey`> clamav is the most popular I think...
<thoreauputic> cardador: clam-av , ntivir...
<thoreauputic> *antivir
<cardador> thoreauputic: which one is the best?
<trey`> cardador: most like clamav or amavis...
<thoreauputic> cardador: I have no idea - I only run linux so I don't need them
<trey`> clamav being the most popular like I said...
<thoreauputic> trey`: yes sorry amavis
* bungle has to go bed n sleep b4 her kids wake up
<cardador> trey` and thoreauputic: thanks
<bungle> night night
<trey`> bungle: night  :)
<Gaaruto> what's the difference between "universe" and "multiverse" please ?
<mjr> multiverse is non-free stuff
<Gaaruto> can i add "universe" and "multiverse" in the sources.list without problem ?
<Treenaks> Gaaruto: universe packages are all "free", multiverse packages are not free (there may be specific terms for redistribution, for example)
<Treenaks> Gaaruto: yes, you can
<Gaaruto> ok
<Gaaruto> thals
<Gaaruto> thanks
<lulu> Gaaruto: check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/ for more info...
<Gaaruto> ok i read this
<lil_anthony> you know i don't think its either one of the cards really giving the problem ithink my dhcpclient is jacked. cause i just tried the otehr card and it does the same thing
<zbrox> can anybody here tell me where to get the ubuntu specific gettext .po files, and how to be added to the translators list? cause there's no answer from the translators maillist
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: did you reboot after adding the module name to /etc/modules ?
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: then maybe eth0 and eth1 got reversed
<lil_anthony> possible
<lil_anthony> all i see is eth0
<lil_anthony> when i look in networking
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: try 'ifconfig -a'
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: on the command line
<lil_anthony> ok
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: it should show you more
<stuNNed> Kamion, so rename the files with something like sed?
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: if it has 'eth1', try adding a connection for eth1 in the network tool
<lil_anthony> yep its only shoing eth0
<lil_anthony> and the one i assigned is eth1
<lil_anthony> but the ifconfig-a shows both
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: ok.. but you can say 'Add new connection' in the network tool
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: and then select eth1 -- I'm sure of that
<lil_anthony> ok let me try
<lil_anthony> network settings gui is froze so i guess its trying
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: uh.. it froze?
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: what did you click?
<lil_anthony> i clicked add
<lil_anthony> then i put in the ip like you stated earlier
<lil_anthony> and hit ok
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: you didn't select 'eth1' ?
<lil_anthony> thats not an option
<lil_anthony> but it made eth1
<Treenaks> ?
<Treenaks> ah ok
<lil_anthony> i see 2 listing now
<Treenaks> ok
<lil_anthony> eth0 and eth1
<lil_anthony> i can't activate either
<Treenaks> now you can edit each one separately..
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: well, your cable might be broken.. or your DHCP server is down.. or you didn't enter a valid IP
<lil_anthony> negitive to all three
<lil_anthony> cause i just tested it
<Treenaks> (hm, Ubuntu needs a Gnome log file reader..)
<lil_anthony> it works fine
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: ok.. that's good then
<lil_anthony> windows loves me
<lil_anthony> linux hates me
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: software neither loves nor hates
<lil_anthony> fair enought it pisses me off
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: you just have to treat it differently :)
<lil_anthony> hows that :)
<lil_anthony> i think it all screwed up with kudzu
<lil_anthony> i think it screwed the driver or something
<lil_anthony> or the dhcpclient or something
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: kudzu is Red hat
<lil_anthony> understood
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: you don't need it in ubuntu
<lil_anthony> ok i undrestand now
<lil_anthony> but i did install it
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: so yes, it might have broken stuff..
<lil_anthony> and ran it
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: didn't it warn you?
<lil_anthony> nope
<lil_anthony> its even in the synaptic
<lil_anthony> so maybe i need the driver?
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: maybe it works better for some people, but those people generally know it
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: You just loaded the driver
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: (module)
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: using modprobe
<lil_anthony> thought you said it might not be the right one
<lil_anthony> it just doesn't activate for some reason
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: did you remove kudzu again?
<lil_anthony> yeah i did a apt-get remove kudzu
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: ok
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: did you reboot after that?
<lil_anthony> of course
<lil_anthony> i have rebooted about 20 times now
<lil_anthony> i thnk i'm using windows :)
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: if ifconfig -a shows it, it works fine
<lil_anthony> then its the dhcpclient thats jacked
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: no. don't assume things if you don't know anything about it.
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: type 'dmesg' again
<stuNNed> how do i access mit's pgp server via commandline, i.e: to access pgp.com's one just ldap://certserver.pgp.com
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: does it say "NETDEV WATCHDOG" stuff?
<lil_anthony> let me look
<lil_anthony> don't see the watchdogs at all
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: then your network cards work fine
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: you should be able to configure if they use DHCP, etc. in the network configuration panel
<lil_anthony> aww
<lil_anthony> that module you gave me
<lil_anthony> 3c5x9
<lil_anthony> according to that output it shoudl be 3c59x
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: which output?
<lil_anthony> the output we just did the dmesg one
<lil_anthony> one is 3c5x9 for eith1
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: can you please copy entire messages
<lil_anthony> not really
<lil_anthony> i can type it :(
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: type it here then
<lil_anthony> its long but hwere is what i'm refering to
<lil_anthony> PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:07.2
<lil_anthony> 3x59x: Donald Becker and others.  www.scyd.com/network/vortex.html 0000:00:10.0:  3com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100BaseTX at 0x1400. Vers LK1.1.19
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: well, that driver gets loaded.. but that's not the ISA 0x220 card
<labanux> could someone help me about what should I install so I can run PHP on Ubuntu?
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: enable the 'universe' repository
<labanux> i've install thttpd and apache
<lil_anthony> its enabled but how am i gonna download if i have no connection?
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: thttpd is not necessary.. just install libapache2-mod-php4 or something
<labanux> i've install thttpd and apache, but i still can't run a PHP script in mys Ubunt...............
<flevour> hi all
<labanux> what should we install actually? thttpd or apache?
<labanux> and what's the differenet?
<flevour> does anybody know how to automatically set a translucency value for all windows that get opened in xorg?
<ermo> labanux, the feature set?
<ermo> labanux, thttpd is a simple daemon. Apache is modular and can thus be whatever you want it to be?
<ermo> labanux, thttpd might server static content faster than apache, though.
<Treenaks> lil_anthony: install the 'libapache2-mod-php4' package, and apache2, and remoev thttpd and apache
<mjr> ...not that it matters much how fast static content is serverd, as it's bound to be good enough in most cases anyway
<ermo> mjr, so true.
<Kano> hi
<Kano> is xcompmgr and transset in ubuntu?
<Tsjoklat> hoary has it doesn't it
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: you need some of daniels' magic
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks: daniel's magic?
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: daniels's magic
<trey`> Kano: no, neither are in Hoary yet  :(
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks: daniel's magic....
<Tsjoklat> trey: hey
<Kano> trey`: i am just testing a fresh compiled x.org on standard debian sid
<trey`> Tsjoklat: sup  8)
<Kano> from ubuntu sources
<Kano> and want to try the special tools for it
<Tsjoklat> trey: trying to figure out what daniel's magic is... I hope it is some sort of stiff drink
<trey`> Kano: fun... add this to xorg.conf:
<trey`> Section "Extensions"
<trey`> Option "Composite" "Enabled"
<trey`> EndSection
<Despair> I'm getting `ld: BFD 2.15 assertion fail ../../bfd/linker.c:619` at the end of `make bzImage` on various kernels. It seems to make a bzImage anyways, but they wont boot. Anyone hit anything similar on ubuntu amd64?
<Kano> trey`: i know that extension,but i need the tools...
<wood1> Can anyone help me get my Internal Winmodem to work in Ubuntu ?
<Tsjoklat> isn't there a special wiki page for that? that winmodem?
<Kano> wood1: if it is intel you need sl-modem drivers
<trey`> wood1: http://www.linmodems.org/
<wood1> Well It is a HSF Chipset WinModem
<Kano> wood1: www.linuxant.com
<stuNNed> wood1, you might need to compile piix into the kernel not as a module, linuxant recommended, haven't tried yet
<wood1> No not yet, stuNNed
<wood1> I am just going to the www.linmodems.org page
<labanux> ermo: i'm sorry i still can't understand..........
<labanux> ermo: so i should choose one of them, apache or thttpd
<labanux> ermo: but i don't need to install both..??
<labanux> ermo: and what's the different?
<ermo> labanux, yes. And choose apache. unless you only need to run static html pages or cgi-programs.
<mjr> also, I'd say that if you don't know better, install apache.
<ermo> labanux, take a look at http://httpd.apache.org/
<ermo> labanux, it'll tell you what you need to know.
<ermo> labanux, then, check http://www.acme.com/software/thttpd/
<labanux> ermo: ok whait a minute .., i'll read it first..
<ermo> labanux, btw, why didn't you google for apache and/or thttpd yourself before asking?
<labanux> ermo: cause, before this i've use Fedora 2, and there's httpd on Fedora, and it can run PHP
<ermo> labanux, I see...
<labanux> ermo: but when i'm looking for httpd on packages.debian.org i can't find it
<ermo> labanux, oh. That's probably because httpd _is_ apache. But that isn't too obvious.
<fissy> hi, i've set up sshd on one ubuntu computer, and i'm trying to use the nautilus sftp client on another ubuntu install to connect and download files... unfortunately nautilus won't connect. I think the reason is that the server takes too long to respond so nautilus times out. what can i do apart from use the command line, which i'd rather not do as i'm trying to show someone what a brilliant gui linux actually has :)
<ermo> labanux, so, you were unsure whether 'httpd' mean 'thttpd' or apache? Ok. Well, it is apache.
<ermo> s/mean/meant
<ermo> labanux, hope that clears it up.
<mario> maybe somebody have Flumotion packages?
<carlos> mario: jdub was working on it
<revlob> Excuse me, is there a list anywhere of lines I should put in my sources.list?
<mario> carlos, thanks, then I will wait :)
<labanux> ermo : that's make me a little confused
<mojo_> I saw a error msg when installing gnome-applet-data, something about 'cant find the scheme '<special character>' .."
<labanux> ermo: i've apt-get install apache, but then i do apt-get install apache
<labanux> ermo: but when i put my web file on /var/www (and it uses PHP).., they can't run
<labanux> meanwhile i've run thttpd and mysql
<ermo> labanux, you need to install the php4 module
<labanux> ermo: so from your explanation , is it mean that if we install thttpd it means we install apache to?
<revlob> I'm try to upgrade from a pre-release version of Ubuntu to whatever is freshest, and I'm not sure how to do it
<ermo> labanux, no, I wouldn't think so
<labanux> ermo: so we just need to install one of them?
<ermo> labanux, yes. Apache. And the proper php4 modules.
<ermo> labanux, I would suspect that there are plenty of tutorials and howto's on how to set it up. Have you tried php.net, for instance?
<ermo> labanux, or httpd.apache.org ?
<labanux> ermo: mm.., I haven't yet actually
<labanux> ermo: cause when I use Fedora it wasn't a problem, everything is has been set up..  :)
<ermo> labanux, I see...
<ermo> labanux, may i /query?
<georgia> anyone cre to hazard a guess as to why i cant get an hfsplus partition to mount read write? osx sees it as ok, and i've run fsck under that several times, but i cant get any linux tool to check the partition
<labanux> ermo; query? yeah...
<mojo_> excuse me
<georgia> runing mount with the toptions "-o remount,rw" makes no difference, it's still read only
<mojo_> I need some help on installing Java
<mojo_> are there any built Debian package for j2sdk 1.5?/
<Kamion> georgia: you are mounting -t hfsplus, aren't you? trying to autodetect will probably give you hfs
<labanux> mojo_: you can use apt-get install freejava-sdk
<Treenaks> mojo_: yes
<Treenaks> mojo_: http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/125253.html
<georgia> Kamion: yep
<mojo_> Treenaks: is it offcial build from Debian?
<labanux> mojo_: sorry , I mean apt-get install free-java-sdk
<Treenaks> mojo_: no, not official.
<labanux> mojo_ : it works on my Ubuntu
<Treenaks> mos|ghost: but it works fine
<mos|ghost> ?
<Treenaks> but he's gone already
<Treenaks> sorry, I meant mojo
<mos|ghost> ah
<georgia> i've been trying everythign i can think of for several hours now, nothing i do will amke it read write
<georgia> the error that shows up in the logs is "HFS+-fs warning: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted, running fsck.hfsplus is recommended.  leaving read-only."
<knewt> not that i'm any rush or anything, just curious, but is there an idea of at what point hoary will be stable enough to upgrade to? 1 month before release, less, more?
<Despair> "PANIC: Early Exception rip 10 error ffffffff80114072 cr2 0"
<Kamion> depends on your level of confidence/competence
<knewt> started using warty at the very end of september, and didn't have any noticeable issues, so i guess 1/1.5 months before release would be reasonable
<Tsjoklat> sit still mojo_
* georgia gives up trying to mount her hfs plus partition
<Tsjoklat> georgia.. did you try the wiki pages? the forum?
<georgia> Tsjoklat: not tried the forum or the wiki, but a week and a half worth of various google searches hasnt shown up anything useful
<Tsjoklat> I would give the wike a go georgia... and if you really can't find an answer... post something on the forum... there is bout to be somebody that can help
<Tsjoklat> you may be asking your question in here at the wrong time (time zones and what not)
<Tsjoklat> and the person that might be able to help you is not here
<Kamion> the mailing lists would be a better bet than the forums; more developers read the lists
<bagpuss> thanks for the (very nice) CDs :)
<Tsjoklat> hey mercurus
<mojo_> Tjsoklat: hi man
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: you're a man now? :P
* georgia mails the list
<zenwhen> hello ubuntites
<Tsjoklat> mojo_ always insist on calling me man Treenaks
<Tsjoklat> even though he knows I am not one of those
<Tsjoklat> hey zenwhen
<zenwhen> Everybody ok this morning?
<kensai> evrything A O K
<Gaaruto> morning ?
<Gaaruto> pm :)
<kensai> is 10 30 am here
<Gaaruto> 3 pm :)
<zenwhen> well its always morning somwhere, sweetcheeks.
<Tsjoklat> 06.00 here
<ermo> 25.61 here
<Gaaruto> where do you come from ?
<Gaaruto> lol ermo
<zenwhen> Kentucky, USA
<Gaaruto> Paris, France
<Tsjoklat> I hope you find help georgia
<Tsjoklat> and sorry for not being able to help
<Tsjoklat> btw.. zenwhen do you know anything about partitions?
* kensai hides and tells he's from Puerto Rico
<kensai> ;)
<Gaaruto> :)
<zenwhen> Yeah, what was the issue?
<Tsjoklat> kensai you mean.. you tell you are from PR and then hide
<kensai> LOL
<kensai> Puerto Rico is gentoo territory
<ermo> I'm from ... slightly off the beaten path and then left.
<kensai> but I have Ubuntu now
<Tsjoklat> georgia is having problems with her hfs partition
<kensai> ermo, I've visited there
<fissy> hi, i've set up sshd on one ubuntu computer, and i'm trying to use the nautilus sftp client on another ubuntu install to connect and download files... unfortunately nautilus won't connect. I think the reason is that the server takes too long to respond so nautilus times out. what can i do apart from use the command line, which i'd rather not do as i'm trying to show someone what a brilliant gui linux actually has :)
<zenwhen> HFS? I know about partitions, but I havent touched a Mac since high school.
<Tsjoklat> which was only two weeks ago zenwhen :P
<zenwhen> :P try two years
<Tsjoklat> well whatever!
<zenwhen> ;-;
<Ng> fissy: does it work if you run "sftp other.ubuntu.machine" in a terminal?
<TeRanEX> is it possible to use the Windows Bootmanager when i instal ubuntu on a computer with already Win XP?
<zenwhen> TeRanEX, yes
<wood1> How do I improve the speed of my PC, my system is very slow
<zenwhen> Its a bit complicated however.
<TeRanEX> and how can i do it?
<TeRanEX> do i have to install ubuntu with grub in /boot and then add a line in boot.ini of windows?
<zenwhen> It would involve installing grub, using a tool to copy your MBR, and reinstalling windows bootloader and having it load that MBR image.
<georgia> um, should i be replying to the mail from maksim(at)ksenjak.com? i sent a message to the list then got a message saying my message requires verification, but that address doesnt resemble the mailing list address
<TeRanEX> :-o
<ermo> wood1, you'll need to elaborate a bit. What hardware do you have?
* Pitr fanks for the ubuntu cd's
<TeRanEX> so it is easier to install grub to my MBR?
<wood1> Well my PC has a Pentium II 350 MHz processor with 192 MB of Memory
<kensai> wood1, using xfce should speed it a lot
<zenwhen> easier, yes
<TeRanEX> thx :)
<TeRanEX> oh another little question: i once installed ubuntu 4.10 pre (before 19 octobre)
<Pitr> Ubuntu's livecd doesn't boot on my SATA RAID machine. Does it access the disk, and therefor crash shortly after grub ?
<TeRanEX> in the partition manager i could set partitions to be 'active'
<TeRanEX> what does that mean?
<wood1> Well what I really don't understand is that Windows XP which is also installed on my System is much much faster than Ubuntu
<kensai> XP pretends to be faster
<ermo> wood1, ahem. You perceive XP to be faster. Well. What graphics adapter do you have?
<zenwhen> wood1, oif your Processor is over 1Ghz, XP is not faster then Ubuntu.
<ermo> wood1, we might be able to tweak your settings a bit.
<ermo> wood1, don't expect miracles though. Your system more than 5 years old.
<wood1> Well It is Nvidia TNT 2 with 32 MB of memory
<ermo> *is more
<zenwhen> Linux's superior memory management makes that nearly impossible unless you have mde a configuration error.
<kensai> wood1, you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<tiago> hi there, to disable load of a script in init.d I just change the permission?
<tiago> like chmod -x apache2 for instance?
<Ng> tiago: that would work, but it's not how it is normally done
<wood1> Well I don't have the idea about the Nvidia drivers
<TeRanEX> does anybody know what's the use of setting a partition to be 'active' in the installer?
<tiago> Ng, so how can do?
<ermo> wood1, do you have another graphics adapter handy, say, a radeon 7xxx or <9250 ?
<pdamoc> hello
<Ng> tiago: I'm not at my ubuntu machine right now so I can't check to see if there's something in the System Settings menu (I think there might be a Services tool in there). Failing that, you can use rcconf in a terminal to select which things you want
<ermo> kensai, will the nvidia binary drivers work well with tnt2s ?
<kensai> ermo, they should
<pdamoc> I have a python script that is supposed to start using python... however is I start the script from Nautilus... nothing happens
<tiago> Ng, np thx
<ermo> wood1, basically your video is probably not accelerated (very much, if any)
<ermo> wood1, that would account for the 'slowness'
<pdamoc> if I open a terminal and type "python myscript.py" it works as espected
<pdamoc> what gives?
<tiago> Anybody knows if we have a tool for select the scripts on startup?
<Ng> tiago: what gets started/stopped is controlled by the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d
<wood1> Well how do I enable the Nvidia graphics drivers for faster speed ?
<mojo_> I need some help here
<Tsjoklat> mojo_ ppl were helping you man and you buggered off before reading it
<mojo_> anyone know how to make Cedega on Ubuntu over this same prob as http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=162
<Pitr> Any way I can contribute to ubuntu by filing a bugreport for ubuntu on my system? :) only failsafe seems to boot
<wood1> Well forgive me for saying this, but Windows 9x/NT/2000 runs faster than Ubuntu Linux on "Older PCs)
<Treenaks> wood1: no, it seems to run faster, slight difference :)
<Ng> Pitr: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Pitr> Ng, are there tools to figure out what went wrong ?
<kensai> yep tnt2 is supported by the linux nvidia driver
<Ng> Pitr: ah, probably not to any degree of accuracy. if you know a bit of linux and can poke around it would be useful I imagine
<kensai> wood1, install nvidia drivers that should do it
<kensai> bonobo a little help with nvidia drivers?
<kensai> LOL
<Ng> wood1: the gnome desktop is a bit chunky for a system like yours :/
<Pitr> Ng, yeah, but my ubuntu knowledge is very limited. Apart from "It freezes at the brown/orange/yellow ubuntu screen with a grey bar below", my bugreport doesn't contain much more ;)
<kensai> wood1, xfce will do miracles to your system
<ermo> wood1, that's perfectly ok to say, but it's not entirely correct. The gui of windows xp employs some tricks that speed drawing substantially. The X Window System is built differently. It can be made to work almost as smoothly, afaik.
<Pitr> Ng, could SATA be the problem ?
<Ng> ermo: you're never going to get gnome 2.x to run well on a 350mhz P2 with 192mb of ram
<kensai> wood1, thats why I say windows pretends to be fsater
<ermo> Ng, true.
<kensai> faster*
<Ng> ermo: to claim that he's wrong because windows is cheating is also highly irrelevant imo ;)
<Pitr> Ng, or the 64bittyness of the processor ?
<Ng> Pitr: it sounds like it's crashing as X/gdm starts, I doubt that'd be SAATA. Does it display a load of booting text first?
<Ng> -A
<ermo> Ng, I'm saying that his statement applies to his windowing experience. It's not true when we look at different parts of the system.
<ermo> Ng, but the gui is what he sees. And *that* is slower. But it can probably become better than it is now.,
<Pitr> Nh, eh, no, before that. about 4-5 seconds after grub decides to load the default image :)
<Ng> Pitr: oh. so you don't see the kernel/system boot at all really? that could be sata ;)
<Ng> Pitr: does it print any kind of error?
<Pitr> but why? it's a diskless livecd .. :)
<Pitr> nope, just freezes
<Treenaks> Pitr: can you try booting the rescue image?
<Pitr> failsafe does work, dmesg contains the SATA info
<ermo> wood1, chances are your system (when using gnome) will never feel as responsive as when you run windows xp.
<Pitr> treeenaks, failsafe eq rescue?
<Ng> Pitr: ok, well if it's a livecd then that makes SATA unlikely again. more information ;)
<Ng> I'm not sure what enabling failsafe on the CD does, so I'll be quiet ;)
<Treenaks> Pitr: is it a live CD or an installer CD or an installed system you're trying to boot for the first time?
<DaRk^LorD> GDM: Xserver not found: /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<Pitr> failsafe does a lot of 'no<this>' and 'no<that>'
<DaRk^LorD> why~
<Pitr> Treenaks: livecd on an installed system
<Pitr> (it has a SATA RAID)
<ermo> wood1, it can be improved from what it is now by a) enabling the nvidia drivers (i haven't used them myself, so I can't help you there) and b) experimenting with kernel settings.
<Coy> hey, anyone have idea what's pnp bios error means?
<jimmings> please, need help: i have logitech webcam pro 4000, with micro built in, i get video but I can't get sound
<Coy> non-standard bios?
<kensai> wood1, give the a option a go first and tell us what happens
<gpart> hi
<wood1> Ok thanks alot to all for the advice
<Darklin> Greetings. I have a quesiton about the LiveCD version of Ubuntu. What is the preset password to switch to Root?
<gpart> for me the installation works quite well, but during the first boot after the installation, it hangs on "/sbin/init : 426 cannot open dev/console : No such file - Kernel panic : attempted to kill init !" Anybody solved this?
<Treenaks> Darklin: your own password.
<Simira> Darklin: same as your first user, I'd think
<Treenaks> Darklin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jimmings> someone could help me
<Kamion> sudo and use your own password, or can't you just type 'su'?
<gpart> (i tried to install is on an external usb hardisk)
<Darklin> Ok. That got it. Thank you, Kamion
<Kamion> gpart: that indicates that the initrd can't find your root filesystem, which probably means that it just doesn't understand how to deal with USB disks
<Kamion> gpart: feel free to file the details in a bug report against initrd-tools
<gpart> Kamion: hmm.. but the installation itself went quite well
<Kamion> gpart: yeah, but initrd-tools is a law unto itself independent of the installation
<gpart> so this issue is kind of already 'known'
<DaRk^LorD> GDM: Xserver not found: /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 > can someone tell me how to solve this problem?
<gpart> it's currently not possible to get it run from a usb-device?
<fabbione> DaRk^LorD: hoary or warty?
<DaRk^LorD> warty
<fabbione> apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<Coy> not anyone who knows about pnp bios error?
<fabbione> or
<fabbione> apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xfree86
<DaRk^LorD> hmm i will try
<Seveas> Coy, you mean 'PnPbios: Unable to get node info. Aborting.
<DaRk^LorD> thx
<Seveas> ?
<Coy> Seveas, yes...ubuntu boot still but I only wonder what that error is?
<Seveas> Harmless error, it is merely a diagnostic message
<Coy> damn I have bad English
<Coy> :)
<Treenaks> Coy: not as bad as some ;)
<Seveas> I have that exact same error on boot :)
<Coy> Thanks! Seveas is there anyway to get that the kernel won't prompt about?
<Seveas> don't know, never cared about it :o)
<Simira> Amaya here?
<mjg59> Coy: It means that your BIOS claims to have pnpbios support, but doesn't actually seem to
<DaRk^LorD> fabbione , in the instalation, i wasnt asked for giving a root password, how do i know what that pass is?
<Coy> I think something like PnPbios=no
<Coy> mjg59,ok =) This is ami bios with newest update...asus motherboard from HP...oem I think
<DracosX> DaRk^LorD: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<DaRk^LorD> thx DracosX
<DracosX> no problem :P
<wood1> Well you see, there are about about 3 dozen PCs in our Office which have processors in the range of 133 MHz to 450 MHz. Then it is almost impossible to run Ubuntu on them
<ermo> wood1, well, that depends somewhat.
<ermo> wood1, if you expect them to be full-fledged clients, then, regrettably, probably yes
<ermo> wood1, if, however, you were to buy one modern machine you could use linux terminal server project.
<ermo> wood1, using the slowest pcs as thin clients
<ermo> wood1, the 450 MHz one could probably be made to run ok (i'm on a p3@550 w/256 MB RAM)
<ermo> wood1, sure, it won't be a screamer by any means. But it's doable.
<Coy> what is the best distribution? :)
<wood1> Well we use the Terminal Services of Windows 2000 Server. Well there are very high end PCs in our Office but what I wanted was to run Linux on the slower PCs of my department
<gen> coy: that goes in ubuntu-offtopic
<Coy> gen, i was just joking =)
<gen> you'd find a nice bias'd view anyhow coy :)
<Coy> :)
<wood1> And after installing Ubuntu on 3 of my Pentium II machines, I was a little disappointed by the speed.
<ermo> wood1, I can well understand that.
<Ng> wood1: Ubuntu simply isn't targetted at machines that old
<Ng> wood1: use a more basic distro, frankly.
<gen> dont run gnome on them wood1
<Coy> try fluxbox...(or something similar)
<kensai> wood1, please apt-get install xfce
<wood1> Well is there any way to stop any unwanted services which I can remove safely from Ubuntu Linux so that it frees up memory ?
<gen> blackbox, etc
<gen> xfce is also nice
<kensai> services won't do anything
<kensai> just install xfce
<kensai> and use it as main window manager
<wood1> Ok I wll install xfce now
<ermo> wood1, I assume you want a 'familiar' environment, where things 'just work'?
<wood1> By the way, if I use xfce, will opening a OpenOffice document be faster ?
<gen> wood1, no
<kensai> wood1, way faster
<gen> how
<kensai> I open everything on xfce faster
<gen> what hardware?
<kensai> it uses less memory than gnome
<gen> yea, quite a bit
<Coy> i've never tryied xfce
<kensai> athlon xp 2000+ LOL
<gen> wow
<gen> gnome shouldnt be a problem either, kensai
<gen> heh
<Coy> I have athlon xp 2600+
<gen> im running a 1600+ on here
<Coy> well I love gnome
<kensai> good
<Coy> :d
<Ng> I like that
<Ng> a "no" and a "way faster" on consecutive lines ;)
<gen> :)
<wood1> Well I am also thinking of getting a New PC with a 2.2 GHz Celeron processor. Will the Celeron processor slow things down
<Ng> you guys are talking such smack ;)
<Ng> you can't answer a question like that :)
<DaRk^LorD> when i write "apt-get install xserver-xfree86" , it appears "The following packages have unmet dependencies (...) Unmed dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install'
<ermo> wood1, compared to a 450 MHz pII? Of course not.
<Ng> wood1: a 2.2ghz celeron would be fine
<Ng> easily fine
<gen> celerons are a joke :)
<Coy> it comes year now since I last use windows..
<mercurus> DaRk^LorD, run sudo apt-get -f install
<kensai> yeah
<Ng> gen: err, no
<Coy> never ever again
<DaRk^LorD> trying
<gen> Ng, arg ahoy
<wood1> How much difference is the speed between a Pentium 2.4 GHz and a Celeron 2.4 GHz processor ?
<Coy> :)
<Ng> gen: also no :)
<mercurus> wood1, it isn't speed so much as cache
<Ng> wood1: that depends what kind of applications you run
<Ng> wood1: the main difference is the P4 has more L2 cache, which will affect things like paint programs, 3D programs more than it will OpenOffice
<ermo> wood1, anything 700+MHz with 256+ mb and videocards with 16+mb of onboard ram will run fine, I'd think
<Ng> because OO is so huge it easily blats a cache of any size
<DaRk^LorD> it appears: Error processing /emacs21-common(...) corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Sucess
<wood1> Well I have to run Web base applications and OpenOffice projects and use Email applications
<Coy> when next ubuntu will be released?
<gen> should be april, coy
<Coy> ok
<Coy> thanks
<wood1> Is the difference between a Celeron and a Pentium only in the Cache Memory of the Processor ?
<ermo> wood1, more likely than not, yes. But the marketing difference is an entirely different matter.
<ermo> wood1, also the celerons FSB < p4 FSB in most cases
<Coy> still about that Pnp error...why other distros won't prompt about it? Like Fedora or Mandrake...
<ermo> wood1, but for office workloads, that's not an issue anyway.
<Coy> configuration is different?
<gen> coy, prompt you about what
<Coy> gen, that PnPbios error during startup
<ermo> wood1, you've established that a p2 350 w/192 mb ram doesn't live up to your expectations. Which is understandable given the hardware ubuntu targets.
<mojo_> sif siff
<mojo_> can someone help me out on Cedega?
<mojo_> I still get error = 21 issue with Ubuntu Hoary
<mojo_> last time I didnt get such thing
<Ng> hmm
<Ng> that's weird, ubuntu doesn't have prelinking or exec shield, so cedega should work
<mojo_> I know
<mojo_> I look through the /usr/lib
<mojo_> I found lots of broken links lib
<mojo_> I fixed all of them
<Ng> are you on an amd64 machine by any chance?
<mojo_> no
<Ng> doh ;)
<gen> Ng, dough
<mojo_> sigh...........
<mojo_> lastime I run well on Warty
<Ng> I installed cedega last night in a hoary 32bit chroot on my amd64 hoary machine and it played counterstrike for many many hours ;)
<gen> counterstrike lol
<gen> WALL HAXOR WTF YOU CHEAT
<Ng> second best game ever!
<Ng> haha
<Ng> apart from that ;)
<mojo_> something wrong with my Ubuntu system
<labanux> mojo_, explain it
<Ng> mojo_: I forget how, but you might want to enable some cedega debugging, see if there are any helpful errors that suggest where the problem is
<mojo_> ok
<mojo_> labanux: when I run the game
<labanux> mojo_. what game?
<mojo_> labanux: I have an error file not found error = 21, you can search on net about this issue
<mojo_> labanux: any game
<labanux> mojo_,file not found? are you sure yo've install it correrctly?
<mojo_> labanux: yes
<mojo_> labanux: deb version
<kent_> Am I wrong, or does the message on "shipit.ubuntulinux.org" mean that it does not cost anything to order a cd from Ubuntu?
<wood1> By the way, Everyone online, what hardware features do you have in your PCs ?
<wood1> I mean the speed of the Processor ?
<Ng> wood1: ~2ghz
<labanux> kent: yeah...
<Ng> wood1: lots of RAM is more important though than a super high clock speed
<labanux> kent: but i've order it sicne one month ago, but i still don't get itu right now
<labanux> kent: then i download it myself.. :)
<wood1> So how much of RAM is right for a now and 2 years from now ?
<kent_> labanux, i read on the mailinglist that people have been getting their CDs now.  But i dont understand,  doesn't it cost a lot of monney? Cant the monney go to other things, like bountys for projects etc?
<kent_> wood1, I have 512 mb of ram and a Amd XP 2x00 something CPU. I have no problem at all.  Less memory should not be used though..
<Ng> wood1: I'd say get 512MB
<wood1> Well I will go for 1 GB of RAM then
<Ng> even better :)
<wood1> Well I think investing more in RAM is better than investing between a Pentium and a Celeron
<Ng> yes
<Ng> definitely for openoffice type stufff
<stegro> hi (i am just listening)
<kent_> wood1 My experience is that at the time when i choose between diffrent CPUs, it seems like a big deal. But after a year or two.. then the difference that people see between those CPUs is minimal, the amount of ram though makes a big diffrent.
* Caspar is away: I'm busy
<wood1> Well Kent, thanks for your advice
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:elmo] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg > hoary | No pasting in the channel use pastebin.com or #flood | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order Cds| offtopic > #ubuntu-offtopic | Just ask, don't ask to ask | English only! | archive.ubuntu.com going down briefly for reboot
<wintie> hi
<wintie> does Ubuntu have amsn, real and xchat?
<wintie> and if sum1 asks can i simply say am using Debian
<wintie> is it a stable distro?
<wintie> how popular is it?
<wintie> can i backup my suse prior to install it?
<labanux> kent: i thing those project would be get fund too...
<sect2k> hi, anyone have any issues with GRUB and SATA drives?
<wood1> I don't see the xfce Window Manager in my Login Screen !!!
<kent_> hmm, couldn't the topic be read as if you want xorg, then its as easy as install Hoary? Well, its works like that, but you also could get a non-working system. Why not link to a page explainging that instead?
<kent_> wood1, have you installed xfce?
<wood1> I have installed it already
<labanux> anyone can know how to enable mysql support on apache server in Ubuntu?
<HcE> there is a php-mysql package
<wood1> I don't understand why xfce is not displayed in the Sessions menu ?
<wintie> labanux: no
<HcE> don't remember the name correct, I'm a postgreSQL guy
<wintie> HcE: no we don't
<sect2k> labanux: depends on what kind of mysql support are you looking for
<wintie> sect2k: no we don't
<labanux> i've install apache2 in my Ubuntu, and the PHP runs well
<wintie> labanux: who cares
<wintie> :)
<sect2k> labanux: you mean mysql support in PHP?
<dataw0lf> I suggest going with Apache < 2 if you're not familiar with web server operation.
<labanux> sect2k: yeah.., that's right
<dataw0lf> especially if you're looking to do indepth coding in PHP, PHP is still having problems with some aspects of multithreading.
* dataw0lf is back (gone 15:27:03)
<sect2k> labanux: enable universe, install php4-mysql
<labanux> sect2k: oh.., ok wait a minute
<wood1> Anybody, please help get my xcfe Window Manager up and running ?
<sect2k> has anyone had any problems (GRUB Hard Disk error) when installing ubuntu
<sect2k> and no, it's not dual boot related
<wood1> I have already installed xfce but I can't use it
<stegro> @sect2k: me (couldn't install grub on floppy)
<labanux> sect2k : ohh yeaah....., it's work..
<Gwildor_> wood1, why cant you use it?
<stegro> (but I made my own floppy - doesn't look nice but runs)
* Caspar is back (gone 00:14:04)
<wood1> Because xfce is not shown in my Session menu
<Gwildor_> wood1, check synaptic to be sure it is installed?
<Simira> *replacing Warthogs with Hedgehogs*
<Simira> here we go
<Gwildor_> Simira. good luck
<Simira> thanks :) I'm a newbie, so I'm not sure how this goes :)
<Gwildor_> Simira, neb here as well, went fine for me
<Gwildor_> newb*
<Gwildor_> is sed fixed?
<sect2k> labanux: wish my porblems would be so easily resolved
<Simira> I'm sure it will... why shoudn't it, anyway? :p
<Simira> Mithrandi said
<Gwildor_> Simira, bugs, but you should be fine
<Simira> during then night
<Kamion> Gwildor_: yes
<Gwildor_> kamion, apt-get upgrade will just fix it?
<Gwildor_> kamion, or is there a deb I need to download?
<Kamion> upgrading should fix, please say if not
<sect2k> i can't mount smb shares from fstab, but mount comand works fine, any insight?
<Gwildor_> kamion, I wont know till later, when I get home from work, but I will deff let the room know
<Simira> Kamion: you're a deb developer? or Ubuntu?
<Gwildor_> kamion, anyone special I should tell, or just announce to the room?
<daniels> Simira: (the two are not mutually exclusive)
<ploum> daniels, ping ?
<Kamion> Simira: both
<daniels> ploum: sup
<Kamion> Gwildor_: me
<Tsjoklat> sed is fixed?
<Simira> Kamion: ah, great. See you in Barcelona then :)
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: there's an echo in here :)
<ploum> daniels, I've tried your packages of xcompmgr and transset
<Gwildor_> kamion, ok , but it wont be for 7 hours, about
<Kamion> Simira: yep, should do
<ploum> but I don't find any binary for transset
<wood1> xfce is installed in Syanptic too
<daniels> ploum: er yeah, there is none
<Gwildor_> wood1, idk then, sorry
<Tsjoklat> Kamion sorry just got in the room
<Gwildor_> wood1, maybe just boot to terminal, then "xfce", or xfce4, idk, start xfce from terminal
<mojo_> ppl
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: ah, ok
<mojo_> I've searhced through the net about the error = 21 of Cedega
<mojo_> and I found out that this bug also happen with Debian unstable
<ploum> daniels, is it an error ? Or an misunderstanding from myself ?
<mojo_> and the only way to fix it is to use prelink -ua but I'm wondering y? b/c Ubuntu not use prelnk
<Kamion> and cedega isn't supported by Ubuntu, so ...
<daniels> ploum: nah, just an error on my behalf I haven't had time to fix
<ploum> daniels, ok thanks :-)  Not a problem.  Thank you for your work, it's very fun to play with expocity and xcompmgr
<ploum> Have a good day
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:elmo] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg > hoary | No pasting in the channel use pastebin.com or #flood | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order Cds| offtopic > #ubuntu-offtopic | Just ask, don't ask to ask | English only!
<mojo_> Kamion: please try this command 'prelink -ua', you will find lots of intersting warning that some must be bugs of Ubuntu
<daniels> ploum: cheers
<Kamion> prelink is fairly screwy at times, I'm sure some of them are minor bugs but it's not a high priority for us to fix
<Kamion> I'm rather more interested in fixing the way OOo installation is broken right now :P
<mojo_> daniels: the old enabling nvidia script still use XFree86config-4
<Gwildor_> is the pre-linking stuff any good, YOPER uses it, but it doesn't seem any faster than ubuntu, to me?
<Tsjoklat> hehe lol Kamion
<mojo_> daniels: can u create an Xorg version for it?
<Kamion> Gwildor_: lot of effort and breakage for not very much gain, generally ...
<Tsjoklat> gdesklets are broken again *sigh*
<Gwildor_> kamion, ok.......the gain is non apparent to me, but thnx for the answer
<daniels> mojo_: already done, just needs more testing
<daniels> mojo_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/nvidia-glx-config if you want to try it
<Gwildor_> daniels, what this do ?? "radeon_drv.o" ??
<Gwildor_> daniels, its in the Xorg folder
<daniels> Gwildor_: ... it's the radeon driver
<Mabus> is that usable with xorg ?
<daniels> what, the radeon driver?
<Mabus> yes :)
<ryanpg> daniels, huh.. didn't know you were a ubuntu guy also
<mojo_> daniels: when I install array1, the Xorg won't start due to missing libGL library, first I Xorgconfig and make it work, then I try to reinstall array1 again and this time I install nvidia-glx and it works well (no need Xorgconf), i think you accidently enable libGL??
<daniels> ryanpg: yeah, I am
<daniels> Mabus: um, yes
<daniels> mojo_: without your log and configuration file from the failed run, I can't help you at all
<Mabus> daniels: oh, great! When I installed xserver-xorg, it removed my fglrx package, and I was told ATI drivers for xorg didn't exist yet.
<mojo_> daniels: I will install array1 again, and copy u the text
<daniels> mojo_: cool
<daniels> mojo_: the *full* log file is essential
<kent_> Even though i guess people might not be happier of this, I sort of have a confession.  I always used to feel a need of upgrading to the newest beta of Fedora and Redhat Linux (or debian unstable before that) when i used it before. But i kind of dont have that feeling now with Ubuntu. Thats kind of nice realy..
<Mabus> (erm, or atleast there weren't any packages for it)
<wood1> OK everyone thanks for your time
<wood1> and the advice and tips
<daniels> Mabus: you can't get 3D acceleration for Radeons 9550 or higher (r3xx/r4xx), because ATI haven't released the drivers
<wood1> I will see you all later bye bye
<daniels> Mabus: but you can get 2D on everything, and 3D on lower cards
<Mabus> daniels: ah, alright. Any estimate on release?
<daniels> Mabus: don't know, sorry
<Mabus> daniels: ok, thanks
<Mabus> kent_: I do :)
* Mabus upgraded from debian sid -> ubuntu hoary yesterday
<Mabus> daniels: A question.. I've been busy, and have installed Warty with 4 people (non-techies, used Windows before), and they think it's great (except for the one guy who's behind a proxy - proxy+linux=crap).. I'm just wondering how they will upgrade to Hoary when it's released?
<Mabus> will they have to edit sources.list ?
<daniels> yeah, sources.list
<Mabus> or will you provide a package that depends on ubuntu-base that automatically edits sources.list with the stable changes ?
<ermo> I'm trying to setup a raid1 on my ubuntu system. md and raid1 modules are loaded, but I get a /dev related error
<ermo> anyone willing to take a look?
* Simira just edited sources.list
<ermo> root@gizmo:/dev # mkraid /dev/md0
<ermo> cannot determine md version: no MD device file in /dev.
<Gwildor_> Simira, keep going, almost there
<ermo> is ubuntu using devfs?
<ermo> or udev?
<fabbione> ermo: udev
<Mabus> I'm not quite happy with that solution. None of them know what sources.list is.
<ermo> Or do I need to manually create device nodes?
<ermo> fabbione, thanks
<fabbione> ermo: what do you have in /proc/mdstat ?
<ermo> fabbione, i'll go check
<Gwildor_> mabus, maybe right a little script for them
<Gwildor_> write?
<Mabus> :)
<ermo> fabbione: Personalities : [raid1] 
<ermo> unused devices: <none>
<Mabus> Gwildor: Wouldn't it be possible to make such a package I proposed above ?
<Gwildor_> mabus, I have no idea, newb
<fabbione> ermo: what is your /etc/raidtab ?
<Mabus> Gwildor: alright :)
<ermo> similar to http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html in the raid1 part
* jordi tickles fabbione 
<Simira> Gwildor: done now. But I got a mail notice about a file system issue, so I'll have to check that out. Booting smoothly, though
<fabbione> ermo: you need to start the raid first
<fabbione> ermo: raidstart or something like that
<fabbione> and you will see some interesting info in /proc/mdstat
<ermo> fabbione, and I need to change my partition to be linux raid autodect too :)
<Simira> has hoary got a differend x-server from warty?
<Telep> Simira: yes, it now has x.org
<ermo> fabbione, so I need to start the raid subsystem before I create the raid device mkraid /dev/md0 ?
<ermo> fabbione, some howto :S
<fabbione> ermo: you need to start it
<ermo> fabbione, allright. I'll try to start fire it up.
<ermo> -start
<ermo> root@gizmo:/dev # raidstart
<ermo> cannot determine md version: no MD device file in /dev.
<fabbione> hold on a sec..
<ermo> so, we're back to creating device nodes
<ermo> fabbione, if I create them manually (using MAKEDEV) udev will save them and reload them on next boot, right?
<fabbione> ermo: that's not the right way to do it
<fabbione> just a second...
<fabbione> (i am checking the documentation..
<fabbione> i don't remember all of it on the fly)
<ermo> fabbione, what documentation? The udev documentation?
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> the raid documentation
<fabbione> there is no need to touch udev
<Simira> Hedgehog in place. Wellwell.
<ermo> fabbione, so you think that the raid system is capable of creating device nodes on the fly?
<fabbione> ermo: i don't think.. it does
<ermo> fabbione, ooooh.
<fabbione> can you show me your raidtab please?
<Simira> uh
<ermo> fabbione, yes. I'll query you, ok?
<Simira> the Hedgehog stole my shortcuts!
<fabbione> sure
<fabbione> ermo: ok
<fabbione> ermo: did you mark the partitions as raid devices?
<ermo> fabbione, not yet.
<fabbione> ermo: do that
<ermo> fabbione, so that could be the issue?
<ermo> fabbione, will do
<fabbione> one of them
<atropus> Is there  newer libgtkhtml2 ubuntu package than 2.4.1?
<atropus> It has a bug ....
<atropus> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135489
<bratsche> Anyone here using amd64?
<Ng> bratsche: yep
<bratsche> Ng: Did you have problems updating base-files to base-files_3.1.0ubuntu1_amd64.deb ?
<bratsche> In Synaptic?
<Kamion> bratsche: known, being fixed
<bratsche> Kamion: Okay, thanks.
<bratsche> Ng: Also, did you have problems with LANG and/or LANGUAGE environment stuff since you installed?
<Kamion> it's actually technically xorg-driver-synaptics' fault, it's just that my base-files upload triggered it
<Kamion> a new xorg-driver-synaptics has been uploaded and is just waiting to build on amd64
<Ng> bratsche: I haven't hit a base-files problem, I haven't upgraded for a few days though
<bratsche> Kamion: Does your Xorg have xf86vmode.h installed?  I think that should still be included, but it's not on my system.
<Ng> bratsche: no LANG problems, I installed localeconf and set everything to use en_GB.UTF-8 and its been fine
<Kamion> bratsche: probably the xlibs-static-dev split-out
<daniels> bratsche: apt-get install libxxf86vm-dev
<Kamion> ah, he beat me to it
<bratsche> daniels: Cool, thanks!
<Ng> bratsche: (en_GB obviously being for the UK, so don't pick that ;)
<bratsche> Ng: I had to set $LANG=C because en_US caused much brokenness for me.  I never could figure out why.
<bratsche> I might do a fresh install again sometime.
<jordi> mutt -f =debian-devel-announce
<jordi> ugh
<fabbione> jordi: que pasa
<darknite> Does anyone know when we can start using the sources from what will be the next release of ubuntu
<Ng> bratsche: hmm. well from hoary it's all going to be UTF as far as I know :)
<Kamion> Ng: legacy locales still supported though
<Kamion> bratsche: did you turn off the non-UTF-8 locales?
<bratsche> Kamion: I don't know.  When I first installed Ubuntu, my locale stuff was broken.  When I run Synaptic or whatever then I get lots of complaining.
<jordi> fabbione: hey dude
<jordi> fabbione: do you know if there's a known reason for apache1/sarge to start eating CPU?
<bratsche> Kamion: Right now when I installed the libxxf86vm-dev I got complaining again and something about en.ISO-8859-1 but I have no idea where that's configured.
<fabbione> jordi: are you passing by in Mataro?
<jordi> just a process. kill that child and it goes back to normal
<fabbione> jordi: ECHAN -> #debian-apache oftc
<jordi> fabbione: yeah, I got a mail from Jane.
<jordi> fabbione: ndo
<Kamion> bratsche: your $LANG must be something listed in /etc/locale.gen (written by 'dpkg-reconfigure locales')
<ermo> fabbione, no go just yet. I'm also experiencing issues w/hotplug on boot. I don't know if it might be related. And I get a 'failed' when the raid subsystem is started on boot...
<fabbione> ermo: now you need to do the mkraid
<Kamion> bratsche: type 'locale | head -n 1' for me?
<ermo> fabbione, I did. Same error as before.
<fabbione> HMMM
<ermo> fabbione, no devices
<bratsche> Kamion: LANG=C
<ermo> fabbione, like I said, I'll investigate the hotplug issue on boot.
<ermo> fabbione, thanks for your time so far.
<fabbione> ermo: it's not hotplug the problem
<bratsche> Kamion: I set that manually because I didn't know what else to do.  I Just looked through locale.gen and found en_US.UTF-8 listed so I'll try that.
<Kamion> bratsche: um, OK, look for anything in the output of 'locale' that isn't C
<fabbione> ermo: check that /etc/init.d/mdadm and mdadm-raid are executed properly
<ermo> fabbione, they aren't!
<fabbione> ermo: velbekomme
<goonie> I could use some help with 3d gfx problems I'm having... I just installed fglrx but 3d is still not working.
<bratsche> Kamion: Everything says "C" except LC_ALL has no value.
<fabbione> well that make a certain sense...
<ermo> fabbione, precisely
<ermo> so, I'll go take a look at that first and come back afterwards.
<fabbione> ok
<ermo> fabbione, how many lines may I paste in here? none?
<ermo> fabbione, or is 3 ok?
<fabbione> ermo: 3 is ok :-)
* ermo skims topi
<ermo> c
<ermo> fabbione, root@gizmo:~ # /etc/init.d/mdadm-raid start
<ermo>  * Starting RAID devices...
<ermo>  *ift: 40: can't shift that many
<ermo> seems that it's a shell script error
<fabbione> ermo: exactly..
<ermo> I know there's a 'debugging' switch for bash ...
<hitchhiker> goonie: have you edited XF86Config-4?
<fabbione> ermo: set -x or sh -x /etc/init.d/mdadm start
<goonie> hmmm.. no
<ermo> fabbione, I'll set it in the mdadm-start file
<goonie> what options should I set?
<ermo> fabbione, and check
<fabbione> ermo: ok
<alexissoft> coucou
<hitchhiker> goonie: have you checked the guide on the ubuntu web forums?
<goonie> yes I followed a guide in there
<goonie> should the driver section in XF86Config-4 be "ati" og "fglrx" ?
<hitchhiker> you have to set Driver  "fglrx"
<goonie> ahh
<ermo> fabbione, + /sbin/mdrun
<ermo> shift: 40: can't shift that many
<fabbione> ermo: hold on
<Kamion> ermo: your /bin/sh is dash, not bash; this is a known bug in mdadm I believe
<goonie> thx hitchhiker
<ermo> Kamion, yup. That holds
<bratsche> So I changed it to en.UTF-8 but that gives the same sort of error.
<ermo> fabbione, Kamion, thx.
<bratsche> Generating locales...
<bratsche>   en.UTF-8...cannot open locale definition file `en': No such file or directory
<hitchhiker> No probs. Might be a bit more to it but I can't remember
<bratsche> Where are locale definition files located?
<Kamion> bratsche: en.UTF-8 is invalid
<Kamion> bratsche: en_US.UTF-8; the _US is important
<hitchhiker> The ubuntu web forums are dyding a death at the moment
<ermo> Kamion, what's the dpkg-reconfigure correct way to use /bin/sh instead of dash? dpkg-reconfigure dash?
<Tsjoklat> /etc/environment
<Kamion> ermo: you don't *have* to use debconf, you're entirely entitled to just flip the symlink
<goonie> I noticed
<Tsjoklat> /etc/locale.gen
<ermo> Kamion, btw: is en_IN.UTF-8 'international' or 'India-as-in-somewhere-near-the-himalayan-mountains'?
<Kamion> ermo: but dpkg-reconfigure dash should work yes
<Kamion> certainly not international
<ermo> Figures.
<Kamion> in fact there's no en_IN.UTF-8, only en_IN (whose encoding is UTF-8)
<Kamion> it's India, yes
<ermo> Kamion, fabbione: now raid works just fine. Oh well.
<Ng> ermo: you're in denmark, right?
<ermo> yes.
<Ng> there's an en_DK and I see a da_DK too, not sure what that is
<Ng> I guess danish ;)
<bratsche> Danish?
<bratsche> Yes.
* Ng whistles ;)
<ermo> Ng, you are not by any chance in charge of a thermonuclear warhead loaded in a sub or anything since you ask? ;)
<Ng> ermo: no, definitely not :)
<Ng> unless I'm *really* bad at my job ;)
<ermo> Ng, just checking..
<fabbione> bungle: you also in dk?
<fabbione> argh
<fabbione> ^^Ng
<Ng> me? nope, I'm in the UK
<ermo> Ng, scotland? ireland? or England? Wales? Did I miss anything ;)
<fabbione> never mind
<Ng> ermo: that's pretty much it ;)
<Ng> ermo: England
<Ng> find london, go south until you hit water, I'm about there ;)
<ermo> Ng, ... and as nutty as can be expected from the country that brought us Monthy Python
<daniels> ermo: india is in, indonesia is id
<PorscheBoy> fg
<PorscheBoy> fg
<ermo> daniels, ack
<ermo> Ng, last I tried (a while back) XFree and en_DK.UTF-8 weren't exactly on friendly terms :S
<ermo> Ng, but I keep hearing that things are better in the X.Org side of the pond
<Ng> ermo: ah, to be honest I think you can have problems with any locale because the whole thing is so confusing
<mxpxpod> I just upgraded to hoary and I'm not getting a strange warning on the command line when I run X programs:
<mxpxpod> (gvim:6428): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<mxpxpod> (gvim:6428): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<ermo> Ng, which brings me to the following question: Would it be feasible to use X.Org with warty and some apt.conf magic?
<mxpxpod> and my locale is en_US.UTF-8
<ermo> Ng, or is that but a tad short of suicidal?
<daniels> mxpxpod: yeah, known issue
<daniels> mxpxpod: i've been looking at it all today
<mxpxpod> daniels: any clue how to fix it?
<mxpxpod> oh, ok
<mxpxpod> also, my fonts look funny
<Ng> ermo: well, technically it should be possible, it might involve rebuilding the packages or moving a lot of stuff in from hoary, so I'd think very carefully before you do ;)
<ermo> Ng, I thought as much. Guess I need to consider using hoary. Does detract from the 'well-tested, supposed to just work' side of things a bit I'd think..
<Ng> ermo: yeah. it's not too many months till hoary is out though, or there are other distros already using x.org in their stable releases
<ermo> Ng, but I like my ubuntu *pets his ubuntu*
<Ng> hehe
<hitchhiker> When booting, I'm getting two modprobe FATAL errors inserting pciehp and shpchp modules
<Ng> you could upgrade to hoary, play with it for a little while until it's stable and just not update it until release so you don't get broken packages. that's getting a bit wild and crazy though ;)
<Tsjoklat> mxpxpod
<mxpxpod> Tsjoklat
<ermo> Ng, I'll consider that option carefully ;)
<mxpxpod> does ubuntu turn off compositing by default in xorg?
<Kamion> Ng: you wouldn't get any security fixes either by not upgrading
<Tsjoklat> mxpspod what is in your: /etc/environment
<Tsjoklat> can you check
<mxpxpod> Tsjoklat: LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Tsjoklat> and in: /etc/locale.gen
<Ng> Kamion: I did say wild and crazy :)
<mxpxpod> Tsjoklat: en_US ISO-8859-1
<mxpxpod> en_US.ISO-8859-15 ISO-8859-15
<mxpxpod> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Tsjoklat> the first one is wrong then
<ulisse> Hi all!
<Tsjoklat> that should be: en_US UTF-8
<Tsjoklat> mxpxpod I would do:
<ulisse> I have a problem with hoary, someone can help?
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: no it shouldn't
<Tsjoklat> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: LANG=en_US.UTF-8 is just fine, changing the encoding of en_US would be bad and isn't supported
<Tsjoklat> Kamion he says it says ISO not UTF
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: that's en_US, not en_US.UTF-8; his locale is set to the latter
<Tsjoklat> Kamion, I read it differently then you
<Kamion> honestly, that stuff is correct; you can tell because it matches /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED
<Kamion> which is the canonical list of what locales glibc supports
<Tsjoklat> mxpxpod: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=19356&posted=1#post19356
<Kamion> the reason he has a problem is because X.org is currently broken with respect to UTF-8 locales
<Tsjoklat> mxpxpod I had the same problem like you and by doing the above post it worked
<mxpxpod> Kamion: ah, ok
<Tsjoklat> but you can follow Kamion's advice
<Tsjoklat> :)
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: that's a different matter, affects only Windows mounts
<Kamion> I didn't give any advice ... :) daniels knows what he's talking about here, above
* Tsjoklat zips up since she can't get her point across
<ulisse> I recently updated to Hoary, but now autilus is very slow. Is it normal?
<FTTP> the ubuntu bootloader causes problems with my windows xp
<bratsche> Is there any way to get wxWidgets installed using Gtk 2.x?
<Tsjoklat> Kamion all I am saying is.. I had the same problems as mxpxpod and I got it fixed by redoing my locales
<daniels> Tsjoklat: that's a different problem
<FTTP> my xp becomes non responsive with that bootloader from ubuntu
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: the problem you cited on the forum was totally different to mxpxpod's?
<wasabi> bratsche: for whatever reason Debian refuses to compile it with Gtk2. I've asked before.
<Tsjoklat> I wasn't talking about my problem
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: it mentioned UTF-8, but that seemed to be the only similarity
<bratsche> wasabi: Crack smoking hippies!
<daniels> Tsjoklat: his problem is that X.Org doesn't support his UTF-8 locale properly, causing GNOME (OK, GTK) apps to spew stuff to the console
<wasabi> bratsche: agreed.
<Tsjoklat> I was talking about jdub's advice on how to do the UTF-8
<ulisse> FTTP: do you have ubu and xp on different disks?
<FTTP> i even had the mbr get corrupted so i couldnt even get into windows
<Tsjoklat> not about my problems
<daniels> Tsjoklat: the problem that that post on the forum solved is that UTF-8 characters in Windows partitions weren't showing up as such
<Tsjoklat> that got fixed
<FTTP> ulisse yes
<Tsjoklat> it is NOT about my mounting problems!
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: seriously, 'en_US UTF-8' will cause you problems down the line on upgrades
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: ok, gotcha
<bratsche> wasabi: Ubuntu needs to fork on this particular idea. =)
<FTTP> ulisse:  Is that a known issue?
<wasabi> bratsche: agreed.
<Tsjoklat> Kamion: what are you saying I should have sticked with ISO?
<ulisse> No, I had the same problem
<FTTP> ulisse you too?
<FTTP> ulisee:  would your windows become unresponsive
<ulisse> FTTP: where is xp and where is Ubu and where is Grub?
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: en_US must be left at ISO-8859-1. 'en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8' is correct, and allows you to use LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<FTTP> ulisse:  Grub is in 1st disk
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: what that file defines is the character encoding of each precise $LANG setting
<Tsjoklat> again: I was refereing to the post jdub posted about how to set up UTF-8 not my mounting problems
<kent_> hmm, a long time ago i had this "Message to you sir"-sound with my icq-program. It was from Monthe python i think. Im just hoping now, but do some one have that sound-file, or know where to get it? it would be fun to have that with gaim.
<Kamion> (or LC_CTYPE to be more accurate)
<FTTP> ulisse:  Ubu is on 2nd disk
<Tsjoklat> Kamion I changed everything to UTF-8
<Tsjoklat> and not using ISO anymore
<hitchhiker> When booting, I'm getting two modprobe FATAL errors inserting pciehp and shpchp modules, can anyone help?
<Tsjoklat> but now I am confused about wether that is smart or  not
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: en_US is defined to be ISO-8859-1; this is there for not-breaking-old-systems reasons and you should not change it. You should instead just use LANG=en_US.UTF-8, and then you don't *NEED* to change the encoding of bare en_US.
<ulisse> FTTP: Bad, you should put ubu and grub on a disk and Xp on the other...
<Tsjoklat> /etc/locale.gen en_US UTF-8
<Tsjoklat>  is not okay?
<FTTP> ulisse did you have the problem too?
<FTTP> or no?
<ulisse> yes
<ulisse> with fedora
<daniels> Tsjoklat: no
<Tsjoklat> ah crap
<daniels> Tsjoklat: you want either en_US ISO-8859-1, or en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Tsjoklat> what do I do now?
<FTTP> ulisse so its prolly a boot or kernel bug right?
<ulisse> FTTP ok, let's go on
<Kamion> /etc/locale.gen should have:
<Kamion> en_US ISO-8859-1
<Kamion> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Kamion> (or similar)
<FTTP> uliss how do i change the mbr boot partition?
<Tsjoklat> do I just add it Kamion?
<FTTP> ill report this as a bug
<ulisse> FTTP: on wich partition is XP?
<FTTP> ulisse:  1st HD
<Tsjoklat> and what about /etc/environment LANG=en_US.UTF-8 <-- not right either?
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: yes, then run 'sudo /usr/sbin/locale-gen'
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: no, that's fine
<FTTP> ulisse:  Boot partition + XP are on 1st HD, Ubunutu on 2nd HD
<FTTP> ulisse how do i change boot partition to 2nd hd?
<FTTP> do i have to reinstall?
<ulisse> FTTP: ok, but you'll have more than one partition on the 1st disk, or not?
<Tsjoklat> Kamion: so after I add en_US ISO-8859-1 do the locale-gen it should be okay? and does it matter if I put the en_US ISO-8859-1 first or second?
<FTTP> ulisse:  I only have 1 partition on 1st hd
<ulisse> fttp: I think you have to reinstall Grub, at least
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: yes; doesn't matter
<FTTP> ulisse:  My XP is on that 1st hd
<Tsjoklat> cool ta
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: make sure you keep 'en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8' or your $LANG setting won't work
<Tsjoklat> it doesn't matter that all my additional languages in that file are all UTF-8?
<sladen> that's what you want---everything \utf-8
<mgp> hi -:>
<Kamion> if you've edited those as well I'd be inclined to zap the lot, run 'dpkg-reconfigure locales', and select the ones you want
<sladen> the problems come when some things aren't
<mgp> bah, apt-get doesent work?why?
<dataw0lf> um.. whats the error you're getting?
<ironwolf> mgp: a little more detail on apt-get please ?
<Tsjoklat> Kamion edited? I set them with dpkg-reconfigure locales.. I just didn't pick the ISO because it was my understanding that hoary is moving away from that
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: all right
<Kamion> yes, it is by default, but legacy locales are still supported
<bdale> lamont: fyi, the remainder of my stack of ubuntu CDs were hot items at my LISA 'guru' session yesterday.  I'm out now.
<Tsjoklat> should all those languages have ISO too besides UTF?
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: no
<lamont_r> bdale: awesome
<Tsjoklat> just the default one... ISO and UTF
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: you *can* just zap the bare en_US line if you like
<ermo> Kamion, just a thought: Is this explained anywhere in the FAQ/wiki?
<mgp> i want to download mc , but the apt-get install doesent work..
<bdale> lamont: good thing I pulled one out and left it on my desk at home...  ;-)
<Kamion> ermo: well editing /etc/locale.gen by hand is supposed to be for experts :)
<Tsjoklat> yes sorry ermo I shouldn't even have mentioned it
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: keeping the ISO-8859-1 locale isn't required, but *if* you keep bare en_US it should be ISO-8859-1
<Tsjoklat> this is one of those: don't try this at home things
<lamont_r> bdale: I'll throw a few more in the B160 when I bring it down...
<ironwolf> mgp: apt-get update && apt-get install mc  What error do you see?
<bdale> lamont: k
<Tsjoklat> Kamion I'll keep it the way you suggested.. the ISO and UTF in my local.gen
<lamont_r> bdale: but I don't think they'll work on the b160 :-)
<ermo> Kamion, Tsjoklat: well sucky locale support is a nasty sideeffect of legacy C code. Nobody wants to touch it, yet everyone agrees that it's a pain when it's not working. Which is all too often..
<ermo> But that goes in offtopic. sorry.
<Tsjoklat> ermo true to that... ubu has been very good to me with it though.. it all started when I switched to UTF
<Tsjoklat> but slowly, but surely it is being smoothed out
<ermo> Tsjoklat, see?
<Tsjoklat> ermo I see.. :) but the people in ubu are really helpful
<Kamion> I hope we'll have some kind of upgrade tool
<ermo> Tsjoklat, certainly
<ermo> Kamion, -> utf-8 you mean?
<Kamion> at the moment fresh installations are relatively easy in this regard, but upgrades are less straightforward
<Tsjoklat> weeee perhaps my gdesklets will work again now
<Tsjoklat> it was not happy about gdk xlibs
<bdale> lamont: ...yet...
<Kamion> ermo: well, at least to enable the UTF-8 locale; switching people over to it automatically is a hairier problem
<ermo> Kamion, in which cases? All?
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: as daniels said above, that's a known bug in X.org; you can revert temporarily to LANG=en_US to avoid it
<lamont_r> bdale: exactly
<Tsjoklat> Kamion loads of hooks and angles
<ermo> Kamion, or just a very large subset?
<Kamion> ermo: well, pretty much all; after all you're changing how their files will be interpreted
<Tsjoklat> Kamion naw I am going to give your input a ride.. in case of emergency I can always do the en_US thing
<Tsjoklat> it won't make my box explode :)
<ermo> Kamion, so true.
<bdale> wow.  global crossing sees 95% post-SMTP-filtering spam.
* bdale can't decide if that's depressing, or if he's glad to know it's not just him
<Tsjoklat> knowing the problem makes it half of a problem
* Kamion attempts to build a fixed openoffice.org and dies of boredom waiting
<lamont_r> bdale: damn US government, anyway. :-)
<daniels> Kamion: can you remember whether or not this UTF-8 stuff worked with 4.3?
<Tsjoklat> lol you started that four hours ago Kamion
<daniels> Tsjoklat: yes, not even our fastest build daemon can manage it in that time
<bdale> and hand analysis of the remaining 5% showed that 56% of the remainder was clearly spam
<bdale> "it's fractal.  the more you look at it, the more it looks like spam."
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: don't believe so? I just started it a moment ago
<Tsjoklat> on gentoo it took me almost a day daniels well two.. one for d/l one for compiling
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: I might have mentioned it a while back though
<Tsjoklat> Kamion you mentioned it a few hours back
<Kamion> daniels: it was fine in warty certainly
<daniels> Kamion: ok cool, there's a useful datapoint
<Tsjoklat> ooo is a cow at best
<lamont_r> Tsjoklat: big fat drunken cow, you mean
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: fortunately I don't actually have to build the whole thing, just the source package; even that's slow
<Kamion> daniels: at least, I believe so ... I guess I should check if you're relying on it, but I'm certain I'd have noticed
<lamont_r> Kamion: only takes 4-6 hours on the buildd's... :-)
<daniels> Kamion: yah, just wondering if I was wasting my time diving into 4.3 ;)
<ulisse> I recently updated to Hoary, but now autilus is very slow. Is it normal?
<Kamion> ulisse: make sure you've installed gamin
<ulisse> Kamion: gamin, ok, I'll check immediately
<jh|work> hello
<Gwildor_> hi
<ulisse> Kamion: I just installed it and now all is working! Thank You very much!
<Kamion> ulisse: good stuff
<kensai> I'm in a hurry I accidentally deleted grub and installed a new grub from other distro somebody can give me the output to their /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<goonie> hitchhiker: thx for the help earlier.. solved my problem :)
<kensai> in www.pastebin.com please
<Tsjoklate> Kamion did you get the last bit?
<ulisse> Another problem: when I try to install k3b, it asks for kcontrol
<kensai> anyone can give me how to put ubuntu in grub again?
<Kamion> Tsjoklate: no, don't think so
<ulisse> but kcontrol generates this error:
<ulisse>  tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/bin/fileshareset', che si trova anche nel pacchetto kdelibs-bin
<j^> kensai did you try update-grub?
* Treenaks received his CDs today :)
<ulisse> in english should sound like: tried overwriting of /ust/bin/fileshareset that is in kdelibs-bin pkg
<kensai> I deleted the grub from ubuntu accidentally I can't boot to it
<Tsjoklate> Kamion gamin works great one minute and another minute it doesn't refresh.. something I can about it?
<Tsjoklate> ah did you send me one Treenaks? :)
<Treenaks> Tsjoklate: come get them ;)
<j^> kensai but you can write too it?
<Tsjoklate> Treenaks anything to get me on that blasted plane huh
<Tsjoklate> okay you keep one behind for me
<Kamion> Tsjoklate: ah, I don't know about that, sorry
<kensai> j^, don't know
<Treenaks> I really like the design of the cover, though personally, I'd have made the background with the "edition" in it different
<Tsjoklate> Kamion no biggie.. it works just has 'issues'
<Treenaks> so the AMD64, PPC and x86 ones would be visually distinguisable by the small bar in the top left crner
<j^> kensai how do you plan to use the menu.lst?
<zenwhen> I have a case of beer, Linux, and chinese take out.
<kensai> yep
<zenwhen> Im the luckiest man alivve
<Tsjoklate> zenwhen hail to that
<zenwhen> :)
<mxpxpod> is anyone else having font troubles with hoary?
<Kamion> Treenaks: you can at least distinguish the i386 ones, since the packaging style differs
* Pitr has a case of 'ENOWORK', on his brand new computer :~( 
<Pitr> (where 'ENOWORK' means 'No windows XP', ubuntu in fail safe mode ;)
<Treenaks> Kamion: yes true
<kensai> j^, I plan to usen the menu/.lst of this distro
<mxpxpod> my fonts look very different in hoary from warty
<zenwhen> No windows XP?
<zenwhen> Thats a feature
<Tsjoklate> mxpxpod as in?
<zenwhen> not an issue
<Treenaks> Kamion: but a small note for the next release (if CDs are going to be sent out for that..)
<mxpxpod> Tsjoklat: hold on, I'll show you
<Pitr> zenwhen, it is, I can't work on my C# apps now :(
<Treenaks> Kamion: I'll add it on the wiki somewhere ;)
<zenwhen> But you CAN
<jdz_> pitti, get mono!
<zenwhen> Install Mono
<zenwhen> :D
<Pitr> jdz, does that have a framework which runs on pocketpc?
<Kamion> Pitr: there's an exceedingly annoying libparted issue which affects *some* Windows machines but not all, and is extremely hard to reproduce (I've never managed to reproduce it)
* jdz_ stabs tab nick compleation
<Pitr> i'm picky, I know.
<Kamion> could be that
<j^> kensai, if you boot from any bootable linux livecd, you can mount the root partition of ubuntu, use chroot /mountpoint and run update-grub
<pitti> jdz_: hmm, I already have
<pitti> jdz_: but what for?
<Kamion> http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/ may help
<Tsjoklate> hey pitti
<ryanpg> noob question here... I'm installing ubuntu at school (I'm a teacher) and I had to walk away from the install... somewhere a root password had to be assigned but I didn't see it... su is asking for it of course but I don't know what it is... is there a default root password for ubuntu
<ryanpg> ?
<jdz_> pitti, pardon me.  I was attepting to tab compleat Pitr
<kensai> j^, thanks
<Pitr> Kamion, it doesn't even boot. It hangs shortly after 'grub'.
<Pitr> jdz, I thought you were calling me names already. ;)
<Kamion> ryanpg: no, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Pitr> That usually happens a few hours later
<Kamion> Pitr: yes, I know; see that URL
<ryanpg> Kamion, ty
<pitti> jdz_: :-)
<pitti> Tsjoklat: Hi
<DracosX> ryanpc: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<DracosX> er
<DracosX> s/ryanpc/ryanpg
<Pitr> Kamion, I'm talking ubuntu -live- here :) XP doesn't really like my SATA raid
<Tsjoklat> dsl should be mandatory :{
<Kamion> Pitr: I was referring more to the way your Windows installation didn't boot, as I understood it?
<Pitr> Kamion: yes, but that's an entirely different problem. I was just whining, not asking for help ;) I asked for help on ubuntu earlier today :)
<babilen> hi  all! whats ubuntus native method for setting the network settings?
<bdale> lamont: chroot on sarti no likee building d-i for hppa ... works fine on j5k in real root running unstable.  you grokee?
<Pitr> babilen, Do you have the proper ingredients at hand?
<Tsjoklat> mmm gdesklets is still not a happy camper
<Pitr> babilen, requires 5oz of mandrake and 1 straw of Rooibos
<bdale> lamont: join us on #debian-boot for a few minutes if you can
<babilen> Pitr: if you mean vim, yeah thats ready, if you thonk of a cable, already inserted..
<babilen> haven"t worked with ubuntu before and don't know if there already is a tool and if there's not which config files to edit..
<mxpxpod> Tsjoklat: compare www.reigndropsfall.net/screenshots/coaster-main.png and www.reigndropsfall.net/screenshots/coaster-main-new.png
<hitchhiker> When booting, I'm getting two modprobe FATAL errors inserting pciehp and shpchp modules, can anyone help?
<jdz_> hitchhiker, I get those too.
<Tsjoklat> mxpxpod alrighty
<ryanpg> ok Kamion and DracosX the problem is sudo doesn't seem to work... for example sudo ls returns nothing
<DracosX> um
<Kamion> ryanpg: you're typing your password at sudo?
<babilen> any hints?
<ryanpg> Kamion, nope... just hitting enter
<DracosX> ryanpg: if you really want to use the root acct
<DracosX> then sudo passwd root
<Tsjoklat> mxpxpod you don't like the new picture?
<Kamion> ryanpg: is it prompting for "Password:"?
<ryanpg> DracosX, I tried sudo passwd root, didn't work
<Kamion> DracosX: hold off on that for a bit
<ryanpg> Kamion, yes
<mxpxpod> Tsjoklat: no... the fonts don't look crisp
<Kamion> ryanpg: type your password
<DracosX> ok
<Kamion> ryanpg: your user password
<mxpxpod> Tsjoklat: they look like something from a windoze box
<ryanpg> Kamion, ohhh ok, trying that... thanks again
<Tsjoklat> mxpxpod no they don't....
<Tsjoklat> maybe daniels or Kamion know anything about it
<babilen> is there a config tool like yast for ubuntu or do i have to edit .conf files???
<Tsjoklat> mxpxpod I have to say my fonts look better now... but I use artwiz...
<stvn> babilen: depends
<mxpxpod> I'm just using bitstream vera
<ryanpg> Kamion, that did it... sudo always asked me for the root password in other linuxes... thanks
<ryanpg> now to figure out why XFree86 isn't finding any screens that work
<ryanpg> grr...
<hitchhiker> jdz_: Is there a fix that you know of?
<babilen> stvn: depends on what? i want to set tyhe network settings...
<DracosX> I'd suggest keeping the root account disabled and just using sudo when you need it
<stvn> babilen: a lot of the configuration can be done with the gnome settings
<Tsjoklat> mxpxpod ah that might be the problem
<stvn> babilen: there's a gui for that
<Tsjoklat> hoi stvn :)
<stvn> hey Tsjoklat
<Kamion> ryanpg: that's very strange, I've never seen sudo do that in any distribution
<jdz_> hitchhiker, I believe it's fixed in Hoary.  The messages seem to be harmless though, I personaly just ignore them
<Kamion> ryanpg: you're thinking of su I suspect
<mxpxpod> hmm, and I can't access the shared folders settings
<stvn> babilen: computer>>system configuration>>networking
<hitchhiker> I only started getting them after upgrading to hoary
<Kamion> hitchhiker: you can blacklist them in /etc/hotplug/blacklist if you like
<Tsjoklat> mxpxpod do a search on the forums for vera... maybe somebody else has the same problem
<Tsjoklat> or the bug site
<Tsjoklat> ah no xorg updated again
<Tsjoklat> my poor modem
<babilen> have a friend sitting next to me who tried to configure his wireless lan card and eth0 won't be initialised at bootup time since then.....
<hitchhiker> do I just add them to the list then?
<arthurgeek> problems related to gnoppix (warty release) should be discuted here too?
<stvn> babilen: are the cards recognised?
<oddabe19> arthurgeek, that should be in #gnoppix
<mxpxpod> where is the gnome screen shot application?
<arthurgeek> oddabe19, i tried it, but i'm alone at #gnoppix
<babilen> yeah i can see them, but they are not active.... when i /etc/init.d/ them they are working.....
<oddabe19> lol
<oddabe19> then go ahead and ask here
<Tsjoklat> mxpxpod in gimp
<FTTP> ack
<stvn> babilen: tried ticking the enable option in network settings?
<FTTP> my ntfs had errors from installing ubuntu
<mxpxpod> Tsjoklat: :P
<Tsjoklat> File: Acquire
<Matt|> hey there is an op!
<FTTP> i did a bootcfg /scan
<FTTP> it had errors
<Matt|> *grins*
<FTTP> so i redid the mbr and bootcfg in xp
<FTTP> now its working
<FTTP> in windows <grin>
<babilen> stvn: sure, they won't start.....  i think /etc/network/interfaces is messed up, and are searching for a ubuntu specific way to handle this problem...
<arthurgeek> i burned gnoppix 0.8.2, rebooted my machine, and gnome showed up. everything fine. but when i try to open any app, this don't load. switch to tty1 (ctrl + alt + f1) shows an error (cannot open display)..
<stvn> babilen: if /etc/network/interfaces is messed up, you've to edit it by hand, the gui tools only go so far
<goonie> I need help with wireless and ndiswrapper plz. I have installed ndiswrapper and installed the correct win driver. iwlist wlan0 scan works but I can't connect to anything. any ideas?
<arthurgeek> any1?
<Matt|> goonie, what does "ifconfig" say?
<Matt|> arthurgeek, sorry no idea
<Simira> network card configuration
<Matt|> Simira, thanks, I mean what does it say on his rig ;p
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(bluefoxicy/#ubuntu) how do I reconfigure a network adaptor to do DHCP
<Yuusen> just got my free ubuntu distro cds - im very excited!
(Gwildor_/#ubuntu) yuusen, really???, hope mine are at home waiting
<jh|work> you guys didnt just burn em?
<Yuusen> they took a while - about a month but the wait is worth it.
<Yuusen> i have a dialup connection, it would take days to download the .iso
(Gwildor_/#ubuntu) jh|work, I have been on ubuntu, I burned it, I still want my cd's though, ppl are waiting for them
<Yuusen> Gwildor_: which platform are you running it on?
<jh|work> ah
<jh|work> i decided to save them $ for cd's and postage
(Gwildor_/#ubuntu) Yuusen, i386
(maswan/#ubuntu) Simira: :)
(Gwildor_/#ubuntu) jh|work, umm he's a millionare, and besides, if money was an issue, they wouldn't have offered it
<jh|work> true true
<jh|work> Gwildor_, didnt know he was a millionare :) guess i should order some too :)
(Gwildor_/#ubuntu) jh|work, lol, google for mark shuttleworth          96,700 hits
<ondafly> hi folks - anyone have sound working in Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 4150 ?
(mercurus_/#ubuntu) ondafly, what's the sound chipset ..?
<ondafly> hangon - i'll double check with the dell site. think its crystal, brb
(mercurus_/#ubuntu) ondafly, just do lspci -v
(ogra/#ubuntu) evening all
(mercurus_/#ubuntu) and the best place to look thereafter is the alsaproject homepage ... to see which kernel module needs to be loaded
(ogra/#ubuntu) mercurus_: ??
(mercurus_/#ubuntu) ogra, that wasn't for you ... hi :)
<ondafly> cheers Merc - Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller
(Tsjoklat/#ubuntu) hey mercurus
<FTTP> how can i get ddc information from my monitor
(mercurus_/#ubuntu) hey Tsjoklat :)
<FTTP> i reported a bug and got the responce my monitor doesnt report correct ddc information
(mercurus_/#ubuntu) ondafly, ok ... very similar to mine :)
(Tsjoklat/#ubuntu) :)
<FTTP> i want to see the ddc information myself
<FTTP> how can i do this?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
(mercurus_/#ubuntu) indeed.
(ogra/#ubuntu) mercurus_: hi.... i was aware it wasnt for me ;)
<ondafly> ok - done
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: any errors ?
(mercurus_/#ubuntu) and assuming that solves you problems, put that module's name in your /etc/modules file so it will always be loaded at boot time
<ondafly> just root pwd request, thats it.
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: fine look (listen) if it waorsk already
<ondafly> sound volume controller, still refuses to come off zero
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: sudo modprobe snd-mixer-oss
<ondafly> when i open volume control i get error - "Sorry no mixer elements and or devices found"
<FTTP> ok nevermind
<FTTP> found windows utlity for ddc info
<FTTP> lets see here
(mercurus_/#ubuntu) ondafly, GNOME seems to take a while to catch up ...
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: did you do the second modprobe ?
<ondafly> done the 2nd one, nothing happened
<ondafly> presume it doesn't require a 2nd su to root password
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: the pw is kept for about 10 mins.....
(mercurus_/#ubuntu) either restart your machine (with the module specified in /etc/modules) or change to a tty and restart gdm
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: what about the micer ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) x
(Sensebend/#ubuntu) was that sed package ever fixed in hoary?
(ogra/#ubuntu) Sensebend: sure
(Sensebend/#ubuntu) :)
(Sensebend/#ubuntu) great
<ondafly> i dont even have @audio channels to change etc.
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: can you move it ?
<ondafly> its just empty window, as for the volume control, you can move it up/down, but when you let go, it returns to no sound
<ondafly> if it helps - i feel like such an uber noob here ;)
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: an empty window ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: dont say noob :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) hey plovs
<ondafly> open window - right click on volume icon - selected prefs, that window is empty
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: strange.....
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: could you post the output of this command to #flood : lsmod|grep snd
<ondafly> sound has worked on RH9 and Suse, but this is the first time trying a debian package
<ondafly> i'll post it now
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: try: sudo rmmod -f snd_intel8x0m
<ondafly> done
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: got a modem in this machine ?
<ondafly> i do - but im using WIFI card at present to connect
<ondafly>  Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) I can't believe this xmms stutters as if playing rap?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: what does the mixer do now ?
<ondafly> same error - no mixer elements etc - but now i can't adjust volume control
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) same prob here
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) ** WARNING **: alsa_setup_mixer(): Failed to find mixer element: PCM
<ondafly> almost the same ;)
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: could you do the lsmod command again ? it should look the same, but without the snd_intel8x0m module
<ondafly> i paste into flood
(ogra/#ubuntu) k
(kickb/#ubuntu) is it possible to configure so that after a specified time in the login screen the computer shuts down?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: hmm, looks ok
<ondafly> @Kickb - only guessing here - but you could probably setup the power settings to pwoer down
(kickb/#ubuntu) ondafly: but then it would also be shut down when a user is login
<ondafly> true :( sorry
(kickb/#ubuntu) maybe thats the only alternative..
<ondafly> unless theres a script you could create ?
<ondafly> runs at startup ? no activity, shutsdown -n ?
(kickb/#ubuntu) You mean that I should have a user acount thats automaticly logs on and shut down the coputer...
(kickb/#ubuntu) I could give that a try
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: to flood please: cat /dev/sndstat
<ondafly> well i wouldn't recommend that ;)
<Saulo> Hello
<ondafly> posted in flood
<Saulo> exit
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: thats weird....there should be more
<ondafly> thats it im afraid
<ondafly> card config - o card configured
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: you are on warty ?
<ondafly> warty - ubuntu
<ondafly> yes
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: at a laptop....
(Tsjoklat/#ubuntu) hey Ruffian
<ondafly> yes ;)
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: what model ?
<ondafly> dell inspiron 4150, 256ram , 10 gig IBM HD, ATi 32 meg g/card
<ondafly> and 1 enterasys wifi card
<Scognito> hi all
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: that looks like your prob (same sounddevice similar lap)....https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1254
(brdweb/#ubuntu) onyone know if the forums are down or can i just not reach them today?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: try: sudo rmmod -f lp
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) can anybody give me pointers on why xmms gives me static at the start?  I via direct digital access (cd audio player libcdaudio.so) and running OSS plugin
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) playing a reg CD
(ogra/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: tried the esd plugin ?
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) yes, I'll try again
* ogra thinks its sound day today
<ondafly> @OGRA i accepted the cert
<ondafly> tis a sound day to be sure :)
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) ogra:same problem
<Scognito> ogra, how much the cd-shipping?
(ogra/#ubuntu) Scognito: dunno, hebat got mine yet
<Scognito> k
(ogra/#ubuntu) havent
<Scognito> what about to add numlock ON when X is launched
<ondafly> @Ogra - do you think if i disable the modem ? the sound card will take over that IRQ ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: no, if you boot with pci=noacpi in your kernel commandline
<ondafly> ok , cool - you've been very helpful !
(nimc/#ubuntu) anyone knows how to get totem-xine to use alsa output / dmix ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: :) do you get it fixed alone ?
<FTTP> how does one see there monitor config settings in windows?  to see the refresh rate listings and the like
<FTTP> i mean in text
(ogra/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: why xmms ? and not beep-media-player (succsessor)
<FTTP> u know the config files
<ondafly> im gonna try the pci command and reboot
(scaroo/#ubuntu) FTTP, probably in the registery
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) cause xmms allways for direct digital access to music 'casuse I'm on a mac
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: if it doesnt work, lets try the parport stuff from the bug....
<FTTP> scaroo which part?
<FTTP> scaroo:  See i reported a bug with my monitor and ubuntu
<FTTP> and im trying to see if windows correctly detects it
(ogra/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: ok....
<FTTP> and what settings it used
<ondafly> okie dokie - ironically - this could be the very same problem on the thinkpad i have. but thats the girlfriends, and I dont know the passwords to boot it up right now
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) macs don't convert sound  to analogue until later
(ogra/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: yep....
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) and xmms seems to have a dread plugin that facilates this
(scaroo/#ubuntu) FTTP, which kind of scren is it ?
<ondafly> right i've ran pci=noacpi, gonna reboot now
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly:ran ?
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) work good after the initial 5 sex of intermitent loud static
<FTTP> scaroo hitachi superscan 753
<ondafly> maybe i've misunderstood - just ran it in a terminal ?
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) oops meant SECS
<FTTP> scaroo:  I reported the bug and i tried a software program to detect ddc settings and its not being detected correctly
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: no no, you must add it to your boot commandline....in a file .....
<FTTP> scaroo:  could it be the video card?
<FTTP> scaroo:  its a nvidia mx420
<ondafly> eh - do you have the name of the file ?
<FTTP> it works fine with windows but the refreshrate listing has rates that wont work
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: do it testwise on boot first....
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: you have to press esc on boot....in the menu press e
<ondafly> ah ok - i'll get a pen and paper !
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: look for this line: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-686 root=/dev/hda5 ro quiet splash
(scaroo/#ubuntu) FTTP, here is what i found for your screen : Hrefresh : 31 - 107kHz
<FTTP> scaroo i know what the specs are......
(scaroo/#ubuntu) VRefresh : 50 - 160Hz
<FTTP> scaroo:  I want to see if windows autodetected it correctly
<FTTP> scaroo:  I have the .inf files from hitachi
<ondafly> ok - do i input the pci command at any stage during ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: and add pci=noacpi in the end with a space behind "splash"
<FTTP> which gives all the info
<ondafly> ah cool
<FTTP> scaroo my question tho is where the xp config is
<ondafly> i'll give it a go now.
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: then boot with this commandline
<ondafly> ok
<ondafly> think i know what to do ;)
(ogra/#ubuntu) fine .....
(scaroo/#ubuntu) FTTP, that i cannot answer, havent touched a windows since a long time
<ondafly> confidence !
<ondafly> brb folks
<FTTP> scaroo what can i use to detect my monitors ddc settings?
<FTTP> and what does ubuntu use to detect it?
<FTTP> maybe the detection program is off
<FTTP> maybe a different program can read it correctly
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: ddcprobe
<FTTP> ddcprobe is what ubuntu uses right?
(ogra/#ubuntu) think so.....
<FTTP> ogra:  when i report a bug to canocal for example
<FTTP> i mean ubuntu
(Pitr/#ubuntu) "Welcome to the MORPHIX livecd" ?
<FTTP> do they give the bug back to the ddcprobe makers?
(LBM/#ubuntu) hmm, my harddrive is spinning up all the time (laptop)
(LBM/#ubuntu) any idea why?
(LBM/#ubuntu) running hoary
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: if its not caused by unubtu modifications i guess ....
<FTTP> ogra yeah they told me they use defaults if it doesnt detect correctly
(ogra/#ubuntu) Pitr: yep its morphix based.....
<FTTP> ogra:  They need something better
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: write something :)
<FTTP> ogra cause for me it means i have to manually go into fix it....... all the distros for the most part have solved the detection problem like suse, fedora, etc....
(scaroo/#ubuntu) X has its own dcc detecting procedure
(scaroo/#ubuntu) it is set by the UseDCC option in X conffile
<Gaaruto> hi
<FTTP> scaroo which is ubuntu using tho?
<FTTP> scaroo to detect dcc i mean
<FTTP> scaroo:  my monitor is ddc compliant
(scaroo/#ubuntu) as every distro using X (ie all) it use the X one :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) scaroo: thnx for this info :)
<ondafly> it works !
<FTTP> scaroo is x.org different ddc detection?
<ondafly> me gots sound now
(Kamion/#ubuntu) we use xresprobe
<Gaaruto> do you know how to resolve this problem please ? "could not open vmg" in mplayer, when i want to lauch a dvd
<FTTP> thanks kamion
(Kamion/#ubuntu) at least for the detection used by the X postinst
<FTTP> kamion:  See i have a hitachi superscan 753 which is supposed to be DDC compliant.....
(corbob/#ubuntu) if i were to order cds, is the phone number required?
<ondafly> noticed the following in the boot "address space collision on region 7 of bridge" i assume this is IRQ 7 being referred to
<FTTP> kamion:  i tried some apps which couldnt detect it
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: let me preemptively say that I know very little about this sort of thing, so I'm not a good person to talk to
<FTTP> in windows it has my monitor with refresh rates i cant use
<FTTP> kamion:  you know fabio?
<FTTP> kamion from canocal
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: great, now to the hard part......
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: I know we use xresprobe because that fact impacted on a lot of things I was doing at the time, and because I was sitting next to Fabio and Daniel as they wrote half of it
<ondafly> editing the files ?
<FTTP> kamio:  ahh you know fabio :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: yes, since I'm a Canonical employee I know most of the others
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: to make the change permanent you do: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
(ogra/#ubuntu) lol
<FTTP> kamio:  I reported the bug to him, he closed it out, but i reopened it cause i think there should be a better way of having the monitor detected (if at all possible) or at least allow me to manually set the monitor using its settings from a list
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: find the line again... its in the last third
<FTTP> kamio ill keep dealing with fabio on the issue thanks tho
<jcole> when i did an apt0-get source open-office.org i got openoffice.org-amd64-1.1.2-2ubuntu6... i'm i386 architecture... any ideas???
<sirfred> Hi. Just a little question.
(ogra/#ubuntu) jcole: hoary or warty ?
<jcole> warty
<FTTP> kamio:  he told me that they use defaults and that the monitor couldnt be detected by ddc correctly
(Tsjoklat/#ubuntu) I need to get myself a job at Canonical
<sirfred> What state is hoary? Could I upgrade from Warty and be able to use my computer?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: you're missing a character from my nick, so none of your comments auto-highlight
<FTTP> kamion oops sorry
<FTTP> your using x-chat?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: I doubt I can help you anyway, though
<ondafly> orgra excellent, gonna give it a reboot. BRB
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: irssi
<FTTP> ok
(ogra/#ubuntu) sirfred: yes, but be aware it could break
<sirfred> ogra: I used to use debian sid.
<sirfred> ogra: That kind of be aware ?
<sirfred> ogra: Or worse?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) sirfred: about that, yes
<sirfred> Kamion: That's fine. I'm upgrading so.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) sirfred: we merge from Debian sid regularly
<sirfred> Great.
<FTTP> kamion:  is that how it usually works with bug reporting tho?
<jcole> ogra: actually, it's apt-get source openoffice.org-java
(Kamion/#ubuntu) sirfred: we have some of our own crack as well
(WebMaven/#ubuntu) Anyone know where the OpenOffice Templates are?
<sirfred> I'm a little bored here at Warty
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: what do you mean?
(WebMaven/#ubuntu) They don't seem to be installed.
<jcole> ogra: can you try it and see if you get a similar response?
<FTTP> kamion:  where they would close out a bug even tho there should be a better way then for me to manually go into the file and edit by hand?
<sirfred> Every time I try apt-get update...
<sirfred> OK. Thank you guys.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: that depends, you're sort of asking "is it usual to be human?"
<FTTP> kamion:  No....... i mean other os's and distros dont require me to do it by hand
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: sometimes developers and users disagree, sometimes one is wrong, sometimes the other is wrong, sometimes both are right but there are legitimate differences of opinion
(ogra/#ubuntu) jcole: same here....Kamion, any idea why apt-get source openoffice.org-java results in openoffice.org-amd64 1.1.2-2ubuntu6 ?
<FTTP> they usually allow me to select from a list or i dunno how the current fedora does it now.... havent tried it yet
(ogra/#ubuntu) on i386 on warty
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: Fabio evidently thought it was impossible to do a better job, you disagree *shrug*
<FTTP> kamion:  no i mean
<FTTP> kamion : awww nevermind :) i reopened the bug
(Kamion/#ubuntu) ogra: both openoffice.org and openoffice.org-amd64 sources produce openoffice.org-java; source is architecture-independent enough that there's nothing in the indexes to say that openoffice.org-amd64 is inapplicable
(ryanpg/#ubuntu) just installed ubuntu on some ooooold hardware.... pentium 233, it's a little sluggish.... anyone recommend a distro that's built for old hardware?
<Supermoose> during the install process how do i delete the resolutions i don't want ubuntu to use?
(nimc/#ubuntu) anyone knows how to get totem-xine to use alsa output / dmix ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) Kamion: okay, thats waht i thought, just wanted to make sure its notthing wrong with the repo....
(ogra/#ubuntu) jcole: seen it ?
<nartez> hello, how do i prevent the dual boot problems with windows xp when installing ubuntu?
(WebMaven/#ubuntu) OpenOffice.org as installed in Ubuntu doesn't seem to have the templates and designs installed. There's nothing in Synaptic to suggest that there is a separate packege I need to install, though.
<Supermoose> nartez i had no problems with duel booting ubuntu and zp
<Supermoose> xp
<nartez> Supermoose, i did unfortunately, as with all other 2.6 based distros
<Supermoose> =/
<jcole> Kamion: so, if i dpkg-buildpackage it i will get a  openoffice.org-java i386 deb?
<nartez> with fedora i can solve it using 'linux hda=xx,xx,xx' at install time
<nartez> worked with mandrake too
<Supermoose> I am having other issues though, during the install process how do i delete the resolutions i don't want ubuntu to use? i think it tries to use a large res and therefor startx dosent start
<FTTP> kamion:  He assumed right away that it didnt detect ddc info.......  I found out by googling that there is a way to probe it
<FTTP> kamion:  Ill reprobe it to see what comes up :)
<ondafly> sound is working perfectly now - OGRA - thanks very much for your help
(ogra/#ubuntu) ondafly: :)
<ondafly> i learned something :)
<FTTP> xresprobe savage for savage cards
<FTTP> i have an nvidia
(mos__/#ubuntu) does anyone know if its possible to set the maximum width of each tab in the window list of gnome?
<FTTP> so xresprobe nvidia ?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jcole: unlikely; just apt-get source openoffice.org?
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) does anybody know how to create a cross device link?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:elmo] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg > hoary | No pasting in the channel use pastebin.com or #flood | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order Cds| offtopic > #ubuntu-offtopic | Just ask, don't ask to ask | English only! | website downtime due to server reboots
<FTTP> kamion:  Oh one other thing, u know how to reinstall grub on my pc?
<jcole> Kamion: openoffice.org-java is not a part of openoffice.org
<FTTP> i had to remove it cause my windows wasnt work it
(trukulo/#ubuntu) grub-install
(Kamion/#ubuntu) ... what he said
<FTTP> trukulo :  How do i boot into linux tho?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jcole: it is
(trukulo/#ubuntu) FTTP, rescue mode with ubuntu cd
<FTTP> oh
(trukulo/#ubuntu) or live cd and chroot
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jcole: I've got the Sources file right here
<FTTP> ok
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) FTTP you shouldn't have had to uninstall grub... you just really needed to change the grub config files
(trukulo/#ubuntu) i agree goatboy_
<FTTP> gotd0t:  I had an issue with windows.........
(trukulo/#ubuntu) GotD0t,
<FTTP> so i redid the mbr
<Sensebend> Windows is an issue with me
<Sensebend> lol
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) does anybody know how to create a cross device link?
<Sensebend> * sorry * I had to add that
<FTTP> gotd0t:  how should i install grb with 2 harddrives ?
<jcole> Kamion: ok, i'll try it
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jcole: oh, the source package doesn't actually seem to build it, hmmm
(trukulo/#ubuntu) FTTP, yes
<FTTP> i have windows on 1st, linux on 2nd
(ogra/#ubuntu) GotD0t: see the udev docs
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) fttp: no clue
<FTTP> should i set mbr to 2nd?
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ogra: thanks
(Tsjoklat/#ubuntu) btw Kamion thanks for the help earlier.. didn't really thank you
<FTTP> i had mbr on 1st and it killed my system
(trukulo/#ubuntu) no, only 1st
<FTTP> for windows
<ondafly> what windows is it ?
<ondafly> XP or 2000 >
<FTTP> xp pro
<FTTP> ondafly:  XP Pro
<ondafly> AFAIK , windows, needs to be top of the class on the MBR
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jcole: see debian/README in the source package, it's not built by default
<ondafly> if u dual boot
<FTTP> ondafly doh that was the issue
<FTTP> linux was 1st
<jcole> Kamion: ya, i have to "export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS='jdkhome=/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun'"
<FTTP> ondafly ok so in grub-install change that?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: np
<FTTP> ondafly see i didnt know that :)
<ondafly> personally i wud have installed windows first, then, linux. but i could be wrong.
(Tsjoklat/#ubuntu) :)
<FTTP> ondafly:  I just have to in grub-install to make it the 1st load?
<jcole> Kamion: 200mb of compressed source...
<FTTP> ondafly:  i had windows xp installed 1st
(brdweb/#ubuntu) anybody with some ideas why hotplug under hoary isn't seeing my firewire ipod when i plug it in? it *should* mount as sdb but there's no such device
<FTTP> ondafly:  I thought u meant on the grub screen
<FTTP> ondafly:  On grub it lists linux first
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jcole: yeah, I'm rebuilding it now, it's a pain :(
<ondafly> ah ok . im not to sure mate. i hand't seen your previous posts. can you boot into Linux at all ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) Kamion: lang changes already ?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) ogra: hmm?
<FTTP> ondafly from rescue cd yeah
<FTTP> ondafly but ......
<ondafly> and what error, or is there any, when you boot from the HD ?
<jcole> FTTP: winduhs has a hard time with dual-booting if it's not on the very 1st partition on the very 1st drive
(ogra/#ubuntu) Kamion: are you already rebuilding with the stripped lang packages
<FTTP> jcole:  my windows is on the very 1st partition of the 1st drive
<ondafly> does your XP partition still work ?
<pdaoust> quick question: what is that Debian command that changes the default programs (e.g., text editor from VIM to nano)?
<jcole> Kamion: do i have to rebuild everything or can i just do the one package?
<FTTP> jcole:  I installed linux on the 2nd hd and mbr on the default
(Kamion/#ubuntu) ogra: no, I'm backporting the fix for the file conflict between openoffice.org and openoffice.org-l10n-en; being impatient and not waiting for the Debian fix because I want to have working CDs
<jcole> FTTP: you can't boot into linux?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jcole: I don't know the OOo build system well enough to say, I'm afraid
(ogra/#ubuntu) Kamion: oh, great :)
<FTTP> ondafly:  Windows was having problems running...... i replaced the mbr and ran bootcfg /scan and chkdsk /p and the like and now its working fine with XP...... there were errors created after the ubuntu install with grub
<nartez> FTTP, as far as i see it, no amount of grub modifying will work, your best bet is this solution for fedora, which might work: http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/
<FTTP> ondafly:  Im in XP working fine after a little work
<ondafly> thats probably changed the MBR so
<pdaoust> nevah mind, found it
<pdaoust> bai
<FTTP> To avoid the hard disk geometry to be altered
<FTTP> yah
<FTTP> i had weird errors
<FTTP> if my xp is working fine after chkdsk and the like, i shouldnt have to worry about reinstalling it right?
<nartez> unfortunately the preventive step, before installation, doesnt seem to work with ubuntu or debian based distros
<ondafly> why not try a reinstall of ubuntu ? i'd say XP is fine
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) anybody know of a good app that will convert AAC's
<FTTP> ondafly:  cause there were errors
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) or allow me to play AAC's in XMMS
<FTTP> ondafly but chkdsk /p fixed em... i just dont want to have problems again
<ondafly> believe me, i had my eyes up to heaven today with WINNT, BSOD all due to a stupid DLL that went corrupt for no reason !
<FTTP> chkdsk /p in disk recovery mode i mean
<FTTP> for windows
(ogra/#ubuntu) GotD0t: isnt AAC DRM encrypted ?
<ondafly> so if you have no errors in XP, its fine
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ogra: not all
<FTTP> ondafly:  HAD errors :P
<ondafly> but fixed em !
(LBM/#ubuntu) "Enable laptop-mode. Should possibly ask on install and warn it can cause data loss."
<FTTP> ondafly:  so fixed errors means no data loss?
(LBM/#ubuntu) i wasn't asked afair
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ogra: it has the ability to be DRM encrypted... just like you can DRM wma's
<FTTP> ondafly:  just that the geometry or whatever was fixed?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) LBM: um, why's laptop-mode likely to cause data loss?
<ondafly> not necessarily - sometimes windows brings you back to previous states
(Kamion/#ubuntu) LBM: we should fix that bug, not ask
<FTTP> ondafly:  but if its working its fine right?
<ondafly> i.e. reg keys that were long gone, are back from the dead
<ondafly> yes
<FTTP> ondafly:  ok
<FTTP> ondafly:  I dont want to have more errors tho..... appears to be an issue i take it
(ogra/#ubuntu) GotD0t: probably mplayer can do it......not sure though
<ondafly> thats why i suggest doing a reinstall of unbuntu. it
<FTTP> ondafly:  I reported it as a bug
(LBM/#ubuntu) Kamion: just saw that note on the wiki (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogLaptop)
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ogra: i dont like mplayer... i like XMMS, which leaves me to two options... find something to convert from AAC or to find a plugin for XMMS
<FTTP> ondafly:  With novell 9 linux, my mbr got completely wiped
<ondafly> to be honest mate, im not a big fan of dual booting
<FTTP> ondafly:  I had this problem with multiple distros
<FTTP> ondafly:  Different results but always due to the mbr
(ogra/#ubuntu) GotD0t: convert with mplayer to ogg ?
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ogra: mplayer can convert files?
<FTTP> ondafly:  tons of people dual boot so it has to be fixed eventually :)
<FTTP> ondafly some workaround
(ogra/#ubuntu) GotD0t: mencoder.....
(brdweb/#ubuntu) GotD0t: there IS a plugin for xmms that will play aac files... i had found it once when i was using Mepis
<ondafly> ah i know, i just don't trust MBRs etc
<ondafly> and MAxtor HDs !
<ondafly> ;)
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) FTTP: i dual boot ubuntu and win xp
<nartez> heh, i always have it too... but at least with fedora it has some explanation!
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) FTTP: no probs
<FTTP> gotd0t:  did i install ubuntu right tho with grub?
<FTTP> mbr on the 0 or default or whatever
<FTTP> and windows 1st hd, linux 2nd
(Despair/#ubuntu) "ld: BFD 2.15 assertion fail ../../bfd/linker.c:619" ... hurray?
(ogra/#ubuntu) LBM: there is a bold "done" in the end of the sentence....
<ondafly> is it possible to install SMB support using Synaptic ?
(LBM/#ubuntu) ogra: there is, but i wasn't notified about possible data loss ;)
(ogra/#ubuntu) LBM: so i would assume there is no possible data loss anymore :)
(WebMaven/#ubuntu) ondafly: are you trying to turn on 'Windows Networking'?
<ondafly> Webmaven Yes - i can see my win workgroup, and the machine within it, but can't access its shares.
(LBM/#ubuntu) ogra: maybe not
(WebMaven/#ubuntu) Same here.
(WebMaven/#ubuntu) I'd also like to know the answer.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:elmo] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg > hoary | No pasting in the channel use pastebin.com or #flood | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order Cds| offtopic > #ubuntu-offtopic | Just ask, don't ask to ask | English only!
<ondafly> just in case, i setup a user on the win2k machine with same etc as the linux one, but no joy. i need to get SMB configured somehow, but can't find the option
(WebMaven/#ubuntu) ondafly, me neither.
<ondafly> and now i get SMB support not running. Anyone a clue where there is a "Services" type section ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) elmo: what did you do ? appears faster....
<punkass> is anyone printing off a windows shared printer?
(WebMaven/#ubuntu) What app can I use to get an image file out of a PDF?
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) punkass: a printer on a windows box?
<punkass> yeah
<ondafly> @punkass - i would if i cud get SMB running ;)
<punkass> i am trying to access a shared printer on an XP box
<FTTP> gotd0t:  Ill wait till i get the results of my bug back
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) punkass: if you set up the printer for IPP printing you can use cups
<FTTP> before i repartition
<elmo> ogra: just reboot
(ogra/#ubuntu) heh
<FTTP> ill see if i can get into ubuntu with the cd tho
<punkass> i can do that on windows?
<FTTP> what do i need to load when i put in the cd?
<FTTP> what flags upon boot?
<FTTP> rescue?
(ogra/#ubuntu) elmo: its a lot faster actually
<xukun> moi
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) punkass: what version of windows
<punkass> xp pro
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) punkass: ok... set the printer for IPP sharing
<punkass> what happens when i try to connect to the printer via samba is i get a NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED error
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) punkass: i dont know how to do that... but i know you can
<punkass> oh ok
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) punkass: just look around for IPP sharing
<spikeb> is usplash usable yet?
<punkass> its like it wants a username password but there is none set
<punkass> ok will do
<kensai> punkass, ok will do, youre right
<ondafly> u need to use your WIN username and password at that prompt
<kensai> punkass, only if you have password setup
<punkass> hmm ok..even tho other machines dont need to?
<ondafly> yes, you are using linux, doesn't do netbios print sharing etc
<punkass> other machines = other windows machines
<ondafly> well it probably does, but isn't setup to
<Ruffian|JANE|> I just added a new HD to Secondary master (I have no CD-ROM)  And i going to edit GRUB, but Ubuntu just loads, no boot menu or anything.  How do I make it so at start it loads the boot menu instead automatically loading Ubuntu
(ogra/#ubuntu) Ruffian|JANE|: hit escape on boot
<FTTP> ogra what flag do i use to use cd for rescue?
<rsa> how is 'toolame' compared to 'lame' mp3 "encoder" ?
<FTTP> ogra:  Just rescue?
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) what's this that t says in soures.list about universal not being supported at all in term of bug fixes or securty updates.  Seems unresponcible to not provide a working movie-player, CD burner have people access them from universal and them tell them they are on their own as for security.
<xukun> hmm, If the ubuntu live cd does not dedect my wireless network + sound card and if even the only way to shut the system down is power swich,  would be still wise to install warty hoping it will then work?
<ondafly> what wireless card are you using ?
<xukun> its laptop by the way
<ondafly> and what laptop type
<Ruffian|JANE|> will it enter the menu, or will I get that GRUB promt?
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) dobt it as live cds have better harware detection
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: there is no rescue option....just run the installer and switch to console 2 (alt-f2) before the partitionong process
(ogra/#ubuntu) +i
<Ruffian|JANE|> ogra, wont esc just bring me to the GRUB prompt?
<FTTP> ogra oh
<FTTP> ogra thanks
(ogra/#ubuntu) Ruffian|JANE|: nope, to the menu
<Ruffian|JANE|> ok
<FTTP> be back
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ahh... i cant compile faad
<Ruffian|JANE|> Im guessing my second HD is hd1,0 for windows - is the Windows loader located at block one (+1)?
(ogra/#ubuntu) GotD0t: why do you compile it ?
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ogra: because its not in the repositories
(ogra/#ubuntu) faad - Freeware Advanced Audio Decoder player
<xukun> ondafly: its 3com wlan which uses the atmel_cs module, and its an dell inspiron 8200
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ogra: yea... where do you see that
<Ruffian|JANE|> My second HD is Secondary master, so im guessing its hd1,0 in grub, but which block is it on?
(ogra/#ubuntu) GotD0t: its a multiverse package
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ogra: how do i add multiverse?
(ogra/#ubuntu) GotD0t: did you add universe already ?
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ogra: aye
(ogra/#ubuntu) GotD0t: add it there right behind universe separated with a space
(ogra/#ubuntu) GotD0t: then refresh .....
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: for movie players you may think it's irresponsible but there are legal problems with supporting them properly, sorry
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ogra:... im sorry, add what
<spikeb> add the word multiverse
(ogra/#ubuntu) GotD0t: the term multiverse
<Ruffian|JANE|> ogra: My second HD is Secondary master, so im guessing its hd1,0 in grub, but which block is it on?
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ogra: thanks
<Ruffian|JANE|> ogra, only one partition on that HD, and it is only XP
<Ruffian|JANE|> so im guessing something like (hd1,0)+1
(ogra/#ubuntu) Ruffian|JANE|: sounds ok, but i'm no grub geek.......
<Ruffian|JANE|> thanks anyway ogra
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) Kamion: I meant more for CD burner. I know I can installs plgins but I'm reading I have to install xine but it anin't avaitable unless it's in universal.  Note having a reliable CD burning software is serious, though.  What about backups?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: we'd rather improve nautilus-cd-burner than ship k3b.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: we can't support two desktop environments.
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) so the CD burner will come
(Kamion/#ubuntu) you've already got one, it's installed
(Kamion/#ubuntu) not as good as some would like
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) nautilus won't do audio CDs, for example
(Kamion/#ubuntu) backups> there's backuppc
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) or vcd
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) I read somewhere that there was not.  MAybe I should have checked.
(jdub/#ubuntu) hey hey hey
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) or... well, anything except ISO/UDF
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
(ogra/#ubuntu) hey jdub
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: open a nautilus window, click on "places", and choose "CD creator"
<calc> isn't n-c-b quite limited in what it can actually do?
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) it'll do data CDs
<daniels> jdub: word up mofo
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) calc: very limited
* calc agrees that shipping k3b wouldn't be a good idea though
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) yeah
(ogra/#ubuntu) daniels tststs
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) ahh... now i cant compile the xmms error
<calc> but making a real gnome cd burner app would be good
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) err
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) I'm actually installing k3b right now, but I don't expect any support
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) xmms plugin
(Kamion/#ubuntu) coaster, mxpxpod's working on it
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) if it works, great, if not, it goes byebye and I use gcdmaster or something
<daniels> ogra: sup
<calc> i hope the screenshot of coaster isn't all they plan to implement for features, otherwise it looked barely more than a standalone n-c-b ;)
(ogra/#ubuntu) :)
<calc> perhaps i am too used to cd burning apps on windoze ;)
<enntee> rhythmbox 0.9 release is also coming up, and will do audio cds
<calc> of course coaster is still at 0.1.x so it will probably vastly improve over time
<enntee> nautilus-cd-burner pretty much just does what it's supposed to
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) thnks guys
<Gaaruto> someone to help me please ?
<Gaaruto> do you know how to resolve this problem please ? "could not open vmg" in mplayer, when i want to lauch a dvd
<enntee> Gaaruto: do you have libdvdcss and libdvdnav installed?
<FTTP> nope
<FTTP> how do i install grub from cd using alt f2 before partioning?
<FTTP> i typed grub-install nothing, and i couldnt find the file either in the directories
<FTTP> let me try in #debian
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: maybe you should try the expert install...
<FTTP> gammaray:  How?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: I'm pretty sure by pressing escape before the install starts you get a menu
<rsa> why can't totem movie player play my video files, it wont play mpg, mpeg. can please someone give me a hint ?
<Gaaruto> enntee, yes
<enntee> rsa: read the faq
<enntee> rsa: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats <-- or go here :)
<rsa> enntee: ok ;)
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1283.html
<rsa> enntee: thx ;)
<FTTP> gammaray:  Someone on debian said chroot
<FTTP> ill see which way works
<enntee> Gaaruto: i'm not so familiar with mplayer. any reason to not use totem-xine instead?
<enntee> in my experience it seems to work a bunch better
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) enntee: none
<enntee> cool. make sure you install totem-xine and not just "totem" or "totem-gstreamer" tho
<Gaaruto> enntee, i like mplayez :)
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) apt-cache search totem-xine doesn't bring anything up
<enntee> Mesphistopheles: enable universe and multiverse i think
(trukulo/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles, add marillat sources
(ogra/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: its in universe
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) k
<chlunde> Is it possible to disable the SATA module under installation?
(nimc/#ubuntu) anyone knows how to get totem-xine to use alsa output for dmix ?
<lml> I am trying to figure out how to configure /dev/dsp? devices for my bttv878 cards in the new udev world - anybody who can help?
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) I'm getting:Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) direct rendering: No
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu)   from glxinfo | rep "direct rendering"
<FTTP> grub-install isnt there on the advanced installer where i can just load the grub installer by itself
<FTTP> i guess i have to reinstall from scratch
<FTTP> unless someone knows where grub-install is located?
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) know I know my way around the XF86Config-4 file somewhat t enable accel but what is this about DRI?
(ogra/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: with the fglrx package ?
(Despair/#ubuntu) woo!
(Despair/#ubuntu) ubuntu bugzilla just exploded at me.
(Despair/#ubuntu) "Internal Error   Bugzilla has suffered an internal error."
<enntee> Does anyone know if ubuntu has hdparm turn on dma by default?
(zenwhen/#ubuntu) I just bought this
(zenwhen/#ubuntu) http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580505
(zenwhen/#ubuntu) :D
(nimc/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles, where is the XFree86-DRI missing message? in /var/log/XFree86.0.log ?
(nimc/#ubuntu) i dont have a DRI missing message, and still glxinfo says it's off :(
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu)   from glxinfo | rep "direct rendering"
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu)   from glxinfo | gep "direct rendering"
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) (-:
(nimc/#ubuntu) i dont get that message in glxinfo either
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: almost there :-P
<FTTP> hmmmmm
(ogra/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: did you follow the wiki ? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
(nimc/#ubuntu) i just get: direct rendering: No
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu)   from glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<FTTP> gammaray is grep the tool u use to find files?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: find is
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: grep filters output....
<FTTP> oh
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: find path -iname "search"
<FTTP> so how would i locate grub-install?
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) no I check it and do what my debian experience has taught me then I'll check aain
<FTTP> thanks
<FTTP> ill try that
(nimc/#ubuntu) i couldnt use fglrx though... using radeon driver
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: the driver from the wiki ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: it should work with all radeon cards afaik....
(mjr/#ubuntu) nimc, by the way, for my 7500, it worked just be reducing the resolution
(nimc/#ubuntu) ogra, i have radeon 7800 and fglrx fails when i get to the step in the wiki where i should do modprobe
(nimc/#ubuntu) ogra, modprobe says device not found iirc
(nimc/#ubuntu) mjr, oh.....
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: got the restricted-modules package installed ? like mentioned in the wiki ?
(nimc/#ubuntu) mjr, what fps u get in glxgears ? i noticed big increase in 16bit... 520 fps in 16bit and 200 fps in 24bit
(nimc/#ubuntu) ogra, yes
<punkass> GotD0t: just reading about IIP... looks like i need IIS installed on the xp machine...ewww
(mjr/#ubuntu) nimc, I don't recall, something along the lines of 500-600 on 24 bit
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: warty ?
(nimc/#ubuntu) ogra, ati's site claims that the minimum for fglrx is radeon 8500 - the only place that i saw mentioning that it might also work on radeon model that starts with '7' is the ubuntu wiki...
(nimc/#ubuntu) ogra, yes warty
(nimc/#ubuntu) mjr, btw i managed to get 800x600 to boot ok... but it didnt have DRI on either :(
(mjr/#ubuntu) nimc, well, not sufficiently similar, then. Bummer.
(nimc/#ubuntu) mjr, r u on laptop or desktop ?
(mjr/#ubuntu) the 7500 is on a laptop
(nimc/#ubuntu) ok...
(mjr/#ubuntu) and has a measly 16 megs of video ram, hence the resolution limit
(nimc/#ubuntu) which laptop is that?
(mjr/#ubuntu) some thinkpad, I don't recall, it's at work now
(nimc/#ubuntu) ok... im on thinkpad a31p
(nimc/#ubuntu) i didnt manage to install tp-scroll for mouse 3rd button scrolling... u tried that?
<jcole> Kamion: does jdk 1.5 work with oo?
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) and how does this translate over to ppc?  "sudo apt-get install linux-686 if you haven't already."
(nimc/#ubuntu) ogra, do u think that its possible that modprobe will work if i install the i686 restricted modules instead of i386 ?
(mjr/#ubuntu) nimc, didn't try it
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: probably, have you looked at: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: no ati stuff.... but some other hints....
(nimc/#ubuntu) ogra, probably that it is possible, or probably that it will work ? :)
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu)  apt-cache search linux-powerpc brings up linux-powerpc - Complete Linux kernel on PowerPC. and since uname -r brings up 2.6.8.1-3-powerpc
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu)  ets hope
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: probably it will work....have no thinkpad here to test it :) but the 686 kernel will surely do no harm
<FTTP> oh well
<FTTP> ferget it ill just wait for the next ubuntu
<FTTP> there is no way to install grub without reinstalling :(
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: install the linux-686 package, it will pull in all other packages needed
<ploggin> hi
<ploggin> need some help, got a problem installing my graphic card
<ploggin> i installed the drivers
(nimc/#ubuntu) ogra, ok i'll try now... i see 3 restricted modules i386 packages i have installed in synaptic, two of them are 50k, and one 6meg - to uninstall all 3 and install the i686 ones ?
<ploggin> but now i get some dependency problems with xlibmesa
<ploggin> and i can't fix those problema
<ploggin> what can i do?
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) there are no fglrx binaries in the repositary
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) mac repositary
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: just linux-686
<FTTP> ubuntu needs ALOT of work
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: it will care for the rest....
(GotD0t/#ubuntu) anybody have experience with the AAC plugin for XMMS?
<enntee> FTTP: of course it does. it's less than a year old
(trukulo/#ubuntu) FTTP, every software needs it
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: leave the 386 stuff as it is for fallback.....
<enntee> FTTP: as far as first releases goes, though, it's pretty good
<jcole> Kamion: i get "Non-1.4 Jdks need extra jar files"
<FTTP> enntee yeah it is.........
<FTTP> enntee:  You know how i can install grub without reinstalling?
(nimc/#ubuntu) ogra, hmm which one ? the big one or 50k ?
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) since I got accel up and running on debian through other means 'cause it was built into the kernel already I try to go at it the same way
<ploggin> can anyone help me?
<FTTP> enntee:  I tried everything
<FTTP> enntee:  I tried using find path blah blah
<FTTP> nothing
(nimc/#ubuntu) restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-686 ?
<enntee> FTTP: what happens when you run grub-install?
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: as it is now.....dont touch the current kernel (386)
<FTTP> enntee:  Where do i run it from?
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: just linux-686
(fissy/#ubuntu) hi, i've set up sshd on one ubuntu computer, and i'm trying to use the nautilus sftp client on another ubuntu install to connect and download files... unfortunately nautilus won't connect. I think the reason is that the server takes too long to respond so nautilus times out. what can i do apart from use the command line, which i'd rather not do as i'm trying to show someone what a brilliant gui linux actually has :)
<FTTP> enntee:  which directory is it in?
<enntee> right click on your desktop
(nimc/#ubuntu) or restricted-modules-2.6-868 ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: just linux-686
<FTTP> enntee:  No i mean
<FTTP> enntee:  Im not in linux
(nimc/#ubuntu) oh
<FTTP> enntee  i cant get in cause i have no grub
<enntee> FTTP: i think it's in /usr/sbin
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: it depends on the other ones :)
<FTTP> enntee thanks ill check there
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: pulls in the right one
<FTTP> i didnt see it tho
<enntee> or possibly sbin
<enntee> hold on
<FTTP> enntee on the boot cd tho
<enntee> it's in /sbin on debian
<FTTP> is it in usr/sbin  also?
<lml> I am missing my /dev/dsp1 and /dev/dsp2 devices for my two tvcards, how do I configure these with udev?
<enntee> try both.
<FTTP> enntee right but on the boot cd?
<enntee> no idea.
<FTTP> see i dont think it is
<FTTP> not there
<enntee> it may not be.
<FTTP> im not sure ill check
<enntee> at the boot prompt you may be able to use the cd to boot your linux system
(nimc/#ubuntu) ogra, ok installing linux-686 now.... without uninstalling that means i'll select at boot at grub between 386 and 686 ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: mount your ubuntu partition....its in there in sbin
<enntee> ie, "linux root=/dev/hda1" or whatever your linux partition is
<FTTP> ogra ok
<FTTP> but i cant mount from boot cd :(
<FTTP> i tried mount
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: it will default to 686 ... if it doesnt work you will be able to select 386 ......
<FTTP> enntee:  ill try that
<FTTP> linux root=/dev/hdb1
<FTTP> is mine
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: safety net ;)
<FTTP> brb
(nimc/#ubuntu) ogra, ok thanks... i'll try it and fglrx... is there a chance that i686 will get DRI to work with the radeon driver too for some reason?
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: probably...as youve seen, there are people with 7xxx radeon working...but i cant promise anything :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) hmm, FTTP  was to fast....
<aaroncuk> hi guys can anyone help me setup me video card on ubuntu?
(nimc/#ubuntu) ok
(ogra/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: what model is it ?
<ploggin> need some help, got a problem installing my graphic card
(nimc/#ubuntu) mjr, do u remember if u used i686 or i386 ?
<ploggin> i installed the drivers
<ploggin> but now i get some dependency problems with xlibmesa
<ploggin> and i can't fix those problema
<ploggin> what can i do?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: what model is it ?
<aaroncuk> Embedded ProSavage8 3D
<ploggin> ati radeon 9600 pro
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<aaroncuk> it works, but it looks rubbish lol.. like its in 256 colour
(fissy/#ubuntu) no-one know anything about my sftp problem?
(ogra/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: resolutio ok ?
<ploggin> ogra: the thing is i get dependency problems, shall i first remove everything i've installed from the card and restart again?
<aaroncuk> yeah 1280 by 1024
(ogra/#ubuntu) fissy: can you ssh to the box ?
<FTTP> nope
(fissy/#ubuntu) ogra, yes
(fissy/#ubuntu) and sftp
<FTTP> brings be to the regular installer
(fissy/#ubuntu) using the CLI
<farruinn> aaroncuk have you tried giving the card more memory from the bios?
(nimc/#ubuntu) rebooting, brb
<FTTP> and i tried to mount it, cant either
<FTTP> says its not found in etc/fstab
<francois> hello all
(fissy/#ubuntu) but it takes 30 seconds plus to give me a password prompt, which i guess is the problem ogra
(fissy/#ubuntu) hello francois
<aaroncuk> no i will do that now
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: and form console2 mount /dev/whatever
<FTTP> i also tried to open a new window with alt-ft
<FTTP> err f2
<farruinn> that worked for me on an intel graphics controller...
<ploggin> ogra: the thing is i get dependency problems, shall i first remove everything i've installed from the card and restart again?
<FTTP> ill try it once more
<FTTP> i dont think it will work
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: from the card ??
<francois> I got a problem with gnome-settings-daemon
<francois> it refuses to start
<francois> and says "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 647: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!"
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: you can do it....
<ploggin> i mean
<ploggin> i installed the drivers, but after that i started getting some dependency problems
<FTTP> ogra so use the alt-f2 before partitioning right?
<FTTP> then type mount /dev/hdb1
<ploggin> shall i remove the drivers and restart or just leave it and follo the steps on the wiki=
<ploggin> ?
<FTTP> then grub install from /sbin
<FTTP> ill try once more :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: yep, and then mount your ubuntu partition...run grub-install from there then....
<aaroncuk> hmm cant find anywhere to give it more memory
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: what kind of dependency probs ?
<ploggin> some related to xlibmesa
<francois> nobody knows what can cause "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 647: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion
<francois>                   `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!"
<francois> ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: what exactly did they say ?
<aaroncuk> got it. its at 32mb
<farruinn> eh, that's what it was at or you put it at that?
<ploggin> broken tube (pipe), is that possible?
<farruinn> because that should be plenty...
<ploggin> ogra: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu25.1_i386.deb
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: could you post the complete output to #flood ?
<ploggin> ok
<ploggin> i will
<jcole> Kamion: i hacked rules and it appears to be working - 'cat debian/rules | sed s/"1.4"/"1.5"/g > debian/rules'
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: you are on ix86 on warty ?
<ermo> what's the status on this bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1869
<FTTP> nope
<aaroncuk> just booting back into ubuntu now
<ermo> as in, is there a fix?
<ploggin> ogra: yes
<FTTP> mount not found in etc fstab
<FTTP> or something like that
<farruinn> aaroncuk, maybe check out http://www.xfree86.org/4.3.0/savage.4.html
<aaroncuk> it was at 32mb btw farruinn
<nimc> ogra, no luck, i rebooted with i686 and on sudo modprobe fglrx i got: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
<FTTP> i tried mount /dev/hdb1 in the window
<FTTP> wont work :(
<chlunde> Uhm, I don't think the installer ever prompted me for a root password.
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: with a target  dir ?
<FTTP> ogra what do u mean?
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: man mount
<farruinn> chlunde, read the wiki
<FTTP> ogra:  It says its not found in /etc/fstab
<farruinn> you didn't read everything when you installed
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: man mount
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: please :)
<FTTP> so even with a target mnt it wont work
<FTTP> and i cant modify etc/fstab on a cdrom
<nimc> mjr, did u try fglrx with your radeon 7500 ?
<FTTP> it doesnt matter, i cant modify a file on a cdrom
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: i did it several times...
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: mounting.... i mean
<FTTP> ogra:  On mine it says not found in etc/fstab
<FTTP> ill try it one more time, last time, ill stick with window for awhile :P
(ogra/#ubuntu) chlunde: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: please read man mount
<nimc> ogra, could it work on boot even though it didnt work now ? (i already rebooted with i686)
<FTTP> ogra will try 1 last time and ill read the man :P
<FTTP> ogra oh wait
<FTTP> you cant man from the cd!
<FTTP> thats another thing
<FTTP> i tried man'ing a few commands, man on the cd wont work :P
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: try it: lsmod|grep fglrx
<FTTP> i mean from the cd
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: so try: mount --help
<FTTP> <gonna see if this works>
<FTTP> ogra ill see
<FTTP> ogra i dont think its there on the cd
<FTTP> cause its not an installed system
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: mount is on the cd
<nimc> ogra, it returns nothing
<farruinn> FTTP, www.tldp.org is a good resource
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: so it looks like it wont work.... :(
<FTTP> ogra mount is there, but..... ill see
<FTTP> one last time :P
<FTTP> here goes nothing
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP:  mount --help is hadrcoded
(ogra/#ubuntu) grmf
<chlunde> ogra: Yeah, I suspected that.  Well, I didn't make any user accounts, but it wasn't a problem, I could boot in single user mode.
<chlunde> ogra: (I'm going to use NIS)
(ogra/#ubuntu) chlunde: aha...
<Ruffian|JANE|> Anyone who knows GRUB real well pleeeease help me!
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) just tell us what the problem is :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) Ruffian|JANE|: didnt work ?
<nimc> ogra, anything else i could try ? for getting DRI with radeon driver ? or getting fglrx driver to work somehow ?
<Ruffian|JANE|> root		(hd0,0)
<Ruffian|JANE|> kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin
<Ruffian|JANE|> title		Windows XP
<Ruffian|JANE|> unhide		(hd1,0)
<Ruffian|JANE|> hide		(hd1,1)
<Ruffian|JANE|> hide		(hd1,2)
<Ruffian|JANE|> rootnoverify		(hd1,0)
<Ruffian|JANE|> chainloader		+1
<Ruffian|JANE|> makeactive	
<ermo> Which MTA is standard in ubuntu? I mean, debian has exim4, but my aptitude says that ubuntu-base depends on postfix?!?
<Rotifer> figured id ask does ubuntu have a grub recovery tool on the cd
<Rotifer> i ghosted the drive to a bigger one now it wont boot
(fissy/#ubuntu) ogra, did i mention that if i do sftp localhost on the server computer, i get a password prompt instantly?
(fissy/#ubuntu) ogra, there is nothingin the system log and no firewall running
<X-Poz> has anyone got their cds yet
(ogra/#ubuntu) minc: look at /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 if there is a line: Load "dri" and Load "glx and Load "GLcore" ....
<nimc> ogra, yes they're there
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: without # in the beginning ?
<nimc> ogra, along with 12 other modules that the default ubuntu file is loading... yes without #
<xcasex> has the sed issue been resolved?
(ogra/#ubuntu) Ruffian|JANE|: thats all ?
<ploggin> ogra: any ides of how to solve my problem?
<Ruffian|JANE|> ogra,what do you mean?
<ploggin> idea*
<FTTP> nope dont work
<FTTP> cant mount
<FTTP> i tried that --help, it just lists some flags which i tried
<FTTP> i tried mount /dev/hdb1 /directory
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: is your system up to date ?
<FTTP> nada
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: looks like its not....
<FTTP> im sticking to windows
(fissy/#ubuntu) pleeeeeeeeeease help someone!
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: get it updated before installing the driver
<farruinn> FTTP, if you have a floppy drive you might want to try the debian boot floppies
<Scognito> re
(alexissoft/#ubuntu) Calm down, it's *only* ones and zeroes.
(alexissoft/#ubuntu) (from fortunes :p)
(ogra/#ubuntu) Ruffian|JANE|: thats all thats in your menu.lst ? (ps. please dont post in here, use #flood)
<FTTP> farruinn:  no floppy
<FTTP> farruinn:  I just need to reinstall grub
<Ruffian|JANE|> ogra, i am in #grubflood
<Scognito> does someone uses xchat+mozilla firefox? it doesn't work (open in newtab,open in existing...)
<FTTP> Mount a local disk:
<FTTP> mount /dev/usr /usr
<FTTP> i did that
<FTTP> the same syntax
(ogra/#ubuntu) Scognito: works for me on warty
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) /dev/user
<FTTP> gammaray i mean /dev/hdb1
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) yea.. I have a bit enter key
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) big
<nimc> ogra, no other ideas about my radeon ?
<FTTP> i typed mount /dev/hdb1 /everything i could
<Scognito> ogra, i tought you use hoary
<Scognito> :)
<ploggin> ogra: when i update it i get some trouble with that error
<Scognito> btw which version of firefox do you use?
<FTTP> thats the right syntax right?
<ploggin> ogra: you mean apt-get dist-upgrade, dont you?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: sudo apt-get upgrade
<FTTP> gammaray to mount i just type mount /dev/hdb1 /directory name right?
<ploggin> ogra: i get that same error :S
(ogra/#ubuntu) Scognito: the warty release on warty...the hoary rel. on hoary
<ploggin> and i have been updating it regularlly
<farruinn> FTTP, the directory that you're mounting to exists, right?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: you also need the file system type
<Scognito> :)
<FTTP> farruinn i tried every directory on the system :P
<FTTP> farruinn yep
<FTTP> i tried directories that were there already
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: well what error are you getting?
<FTTP> i fergot
<FTTP> im not going back into it
<FTTP> :P
<ploggin> ogra: take a look at #flood
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) what fs do you use?
<FTTP> something like invalid directory or soemthing
<Rotifer> he mentioned grub is their a quick way to recover it all my ssytem does now on boot is roll screen and screen of the word grub
<FTTP> gammaray its regular linux ext3
<FTTP> shouldnt have to select for linux partition
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: uninstall the driver temporary....
<X-Poz> has anyone got their cds yet
(ogra/#ubuntu) X-Poz: some on the ML
<ktulur> hello, vulnerabilities like the last samba one for example are covered in warty or do i have to fix it myshelf?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ktulur: warty-security
<ploggin> ogra: what command shall i use?
<FTTP> i give up trying to reinstall the mount
<ktulur> warty-security?
<FTTP> ogra:  I tried it with a directory, like i did before, still didnt work
<ktulur> a specific line in sources.list?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: remove it with synaptic....then do the update, then reinstall it
<FTTP> ogra:  seems like u cant mount from the main cd
(ogra/#ubuntu) ktulur: yep.... its there by default....
<FTTP> ogra:  the syntax was correct that i was using
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: i fif it often
<ktulur> ok i'll check it, thanks
(ogra/#ubuntu) did
<punkass> ktulur: warty-security shoould be there by de.....
<FTTP> ogra:  Then what exactly do i type?
<punkass> ogra: beat me to it
<ploggin> ogra: when i try to remove package xlibmesa, i am told that removing that package is going to cause the removal of many packages
<ploggin> is that safe?
<FTTP> ogra:  I typed mount /dev/hdb1 /every directory on the system
(ogra/#ubuntu) punkass: lol
<FTTP> ogra which directory did i miss?
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: what was the error ?
<FTTP> ogra:  invalid directory
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: not mesa
<FTTP> ogra:  Or something like that
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: remove the driver package
<wfx> hello
<FTTP> i tried dozens of em
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: then do the update
<FTTP> i took valid directories and even made up some
<FTTP> should be able to mount to any directory i thought?
<Ruffian|JANE|> Brianetta and Ogra
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: then install the driver again
<Ruffian|JANE|> check #grubflood
<FTTP> i give up :P
<rinnan> hello.  Quick question -- how does Gentoo compare to Ubuntu -- other than you don't compile Ubuntu of course
<Sandman> What version of X does Ubuntu include?
<ploggin> ok
<FTTP> ogra did u use the livecd ?
<FTTP> maybe the regular cd wont do it
<FTTP> ?
<FTTP> oh doh
<FTTP> im sooooooooooo stupid
<FTTP> i can burn the livecd
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) guys is BusID           "PCI:00:16:0" corerct or "PCI:0:16:0" with one "0" after the PCI:  ?
<ploggin> ogra: driver package? it should be named the same way as the file i downloaded, is that true
<FTTP> and livecd should have grub installer right?
<farruinn> sandman, 4.3 I think
<aaroncuk> i have a 160bg drive but can only see 137gb do i need to flash me bios.. i thought that was just a windows problem
<Sandman> farruinn: Not X.org?
<farruinn> I think that will be included in hoary
<fabbione> X.org is in hoary already - see topic
(geppy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk:  That's not a problem.
<rainydaymusic1> anyone here know imp & horde really well?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: you downloaded ???
* FTTP thinks ubuntu better have a rescue cd in final versions :)
<FTTP> one where u can restore the bootloader
(geppy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk:  That's the difference between the hardware definition of a gigabyte, and the software definition of a gigabyte.
<aaroncuk> 23gb difference
(geppy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk:  Aye.
<FTTP> with windows u get into recovery console to fixmbr
<aaroncuk> hmm didnt know that it was that much
<FTTP> with linux, nada
<farruinn> well, you figure that kilobyte is 1024 bytes, mb = 1024 Kb, gb = 1024 gb...
<xukun> anyone get nx working on ubuntu?
<paul__> holy chow... I've got a hideous problem here... I can't seem to get any X action here... has anyone had experience with a message like "There already appears to be an X server running on display :0. Should I try another display number?"
<ploggin> ogra: yes i did, from the ATI website
<farruinn> that should be gb = 1024 mb
<ploggin> ogra: something wrong?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: yep....
(wasabi/#ubuntu) Is there a 'cp' command that shows speed?
<neighborlee> anyone else having problems with k3b ( can'tfind my burner device when trying tocopy cd for example) ?...
<paul__> neighborlee: are you running k3b in root?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: remove it and follow the wiki: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
(geppy/#ubuntu) neighborlee:  Yeah, it wouldn't work for a friend of mine, I haven't tried it.
<wfx> xukun, what is nx
<paul__> wfx: a program which compresses the X protocol for speedy remote X sessions... it's rockin'
<neighborlee> nm i'm getting nothing from cdrecord -scanbus ;(
<neighborlee> damn
<paul__> neighborlee: that's curious
<neighborlee> must be missing a needed module..lemme see
<wfx> paul__, so it is a better vnc. yes?
<neighborlee> or its this 2.6 kernel thing
<ploggin> ok
<paul__> wfx: in effect, yes
<ploggin> thanks ;)
<nartez> hello, i'm having trouble setting up my onboard ethernet... at boottime it takes like 1 minute to finish 'Configuring network interfaces'
(geppy/#ubuntu) nartez:  Is it working?  If it's not set up, it's going to take a while before it gives uip.
<neighborlee> k guys anyone know what module is needed to burn in ubutnu ? ;(
(geppy/#ubuntu) Have you tried running 'ifdown eth0' and 'ifup eth0' from a console?
<wfx> ogra, i shutdown the bot.
<paul__> so, folks, hozzaboutit... anybody had any problems with GDM not starting properly? all I get is the X-shaped moise pointer, and then a message that 'there appears to already be an X server running on display :0', at which point I'm asked if I want to try opening up a new X server on :1
(ogra/#ubuntu) wfx: seen it, its ok....
<paul__> neighborlee: afaik, nautilus-cd-burner is installed as part of the base Ubuntu system
<goonie> I seriously need help with wireless and ndiswrapper. anyone here feel like walking me through it?+
<xukun> paul__: only if it would work
<paul__> xukun: if what would work? I'm lost in the multiple convos here :)
<neighborlee> paul__, how do I copy with it though
<aaroncuk>  sorry to be a pest again.. but whats the move command in the terminal
<paul__> neighborlee: as in, from one disc to another? or mastering your own CD?
<paul__> aaroncuk: you mean 'mv'?
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363
<nartez> geppy, yes, ifdown takes ages...
<aaroncuk> yeah how do u do it
<aaroncuk> lol
<paul__> aaroncuk: mv source destination
<goonie> thx ogra
<neighborlee> paul__, well I only  have ( atm) one CD..so i'd need to copy/paste or copy to HD then burn from there
<xukun> paul__: nx does not work, if you are using the linux version or even windows client, all you get is then a dark screen without any icons. It will only work if the client is also ubuntu system
<paul__> neighborlee: ah, I getcha. Is it a CD that needs to be copied verbatim, or can you copy the individual files?
<xukun> paul__: nx does not work, if you are using other linux version or even windows client, all you get is then a dark screen without any icons. It will only work if the client is also ubuntu system
<nartez> geppy, sorry ifup takes forever
<neighborlee> paul__, im trying tocopy now.we'll see what happens
<paul__> xukun: seriously? that's really weird... back when I used Gentoo, I was using FreeNX from a Windows computer.
<neighborlee> paul__, I just opened a new windows..copied and dragged to burn window..we'll see if it works ;-)
<nartez> i eventually get No DHCPOFFERS received
<xukun> paul__: did you tried lately using other os?
<neighborlee> paul__, crud..it wont let cd eject so I can pop in a blank CD LOL ;(
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: ignore the linux-kernel advice.... this howto is older than the release, your kernel is up to date
<xukun> paul__: I thought it was some kind of fonts related but I still cant figure it out!
<farruinn> neighborlee, do you already have a cd in the drive?
<paul__> neighborlee: heh heh, guess you'll have to copy the files onto your HD first... I seem to recall that files dragged into the burn:/// window are only symlinked, not copied.
<paul__> xukun: no, I've only tried the Windows client to connect to my Gentoo server
<neighborlee> paul__, ah
<kensai> which is the port of pop.gmail.com?
<neighborlee> farruinn, yes
<paul__> kensai: it's not 110?
<farruinn> eject /dev/cdrom
<farruinn> you can't just hit the button like in windows
<neighborlee> farruinn, K i selected write CD and its allowing me to burn to HD ( blah.iso) first..this should work I think
<kensai> paul__, nope
<neighborlee> farruinn, didn't know there was write to HD option :(
<nartez> can some help me setup my networking
<neighborlee> farruinn, any idea why cdrecord -scanbus isn't showing valid device to burn with (which is why k3b wasn't working)
<paul__> kensai: you're right; it's not letting me in either
<farruinn> heh, you've got me
<kensai> paul__, is 925 or 995
<kensai> paul__, but it isn't working
(ogra/#ubuntu) neighborlee: usb burner ?
<paul__> kensai: 'telnet pop.gmail.com 995' works for me; brings up a POP3 session
<paul__> kensai: that looks like the port, as far as I can see
<paul__> okay, folks, I have to reboot my computer; something's screwy with X sessions.
<paul__> adios!
<goonie> ogra: what is "wireless_keymode" ?
<ploggin> hi, anyone knows any wikipage on how to configure a wifi network?
<ploggin> i mean, to configure internet through wifi
<GotD0t> neighborlee: did you run cdrecord -scanbus as root?
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: WEP ?
<farruinn> goonie, www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<farruinn> sorry, that was for ploggin
<goonie> ogra: thx
<neighborlee> GotD0t, yeah
<ploggin> i can't see a real tutorial in there
<ploggin> i had already looked there
<GotD0t> neighborlee: what happens when you run it
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: regard the resolvconf advise
(ogra/#ubuntu) advice
<neighborlee> GotD0t, I got things working nautilus though..weird though about cdrecord -scanbus..oh well main thing is its working
<neighborlee> GotD0t, not sure why k3b wasn't working though
<skeff> I don't have sound on the Ubuntu Live CD!
<farruinn> neighborlee, are you burning your iso to disc now?
<GotD0t> neighborlee: just outta curiousity... what happens when you run sudo cdrecord --scanbus
<goonie> ogra: not finding any info on www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto ...
<skeff> Wow..FireFox is so much faster here on this Live CD at least than it was compiled for my Gentoo system, what gives?
<GotD0t> skeff: that doesnt sound right
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie WifiHowto ?
<georgia> in case anyone is wondering i got my hfsplus partition mounted, i'm not sure what i did to have it mount read write, but it's read write now
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: does it exist ?
<georgia> if i figure out what i did right, i'll post to the mailing list, and possily see about adding a solution to the wiki or something
<skeff> GotD0t, I am positive. But maybe there was a problem with my gentoo system. Anything from the kernel, GTK+ or so on could cause it I guess
<goonie> ogra: sorry I thought you gave me that url but it was farruinn
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: he gave it ploggin ... was a typo....
(ironwolf/#ubuntu) why does mplayer default to going through also and it locks, but under -ao esd it works?  how do I change?
<goonie> so I have to install this resolvconf package?
(Mesphistopheles/#ubuntu) time to test my hacking ability to enable Acell in this imac with r128
(ogra/#ubuntu) ironwolf: kill esd and live without other sound....
(ironwolf/#ubuntu) ogra: is there another way? *living without other sound isn't great.*
<fabbione> ironwolf: edit ~/.mplayer/config
<fabbione> and stick:
<fabbione> # Write your default config options here!
<fabbione> ao = esd
<fabbione> vo = xv
<fabbione> that will be the default...
(geppy/#ubuntu) ironwolf:  Did you compile mplayer yourself?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ironwolf: see the great fbbioone
(ironwolf/#ubuntu) thanks fabbione.
(ogra/#ubuntu) +a
<goonie> ogra: so I have to install this resolvconf package?
(ironwolf/#ubuntu) geppy: nope, got it from the archive.
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: will cate for the dns setup....
(ogra/#ubuntu) care
<goonie> k
(geppy/#ubuntu) ironwolf:  It'd probably work better for you if you compiled it yourself.  If you'd like, I have a shell script that downloads/installs all necessary components.
<ploggin> hi
<ploggin> need help one last time
<ploggin> i want to install linux686 package
<mikaelfreeman> hello
<ploggin> shall i install linux686 or linux686-smp ?
<mikaelfreeman> are there any bridge game for ubuntu?
(geppy/#ubuntu) ploggin:  What kind of processor, and how many, do you have?
(ironwolf/#ubuntu) geppy: I'm acting like a user, for help in testing for a normal desktop user.  I'll compile it later. :)  Thanks though.
<ploggin> P$ 3 GHZ
<ploggin> Pentium 4 i mean
(geppy/#ubuntu) ironwolf:  Makes sense.  No problem.  =)
<ploggin> just 1 processor, hyperthreading
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: only linux-686
(geppy/#ubuntu) ironwolf:  Who are you helping to test it?  I'd be more than interested.
<ploggin> k
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin:  hyperthreading = linux-686-smp
<ploggin> thanks ;)
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin:  hyperthreading = linux-686-smp
(ogra/#ubuntu) !!
<ploggin> ok
<ploggin> what is smp for?
(ogra/#ubuntu) you will see the difference  :=
(ogra/#ubuntu) :)
<ploggin> ok
(ogra/#ubuntu) symmetrical multi processing
(geppy/#ubuntu) haha
<ploggin> so, -smp, ok?
(ogra/#ubuntu) yep....uses your HT capabilitys
<ploggin> ok ;)
<ploggin> thx
<Mesphistopheles> hey I got Acell running
<paul_> has anyone had problems with Ubuntu trying to open multiple X servers and not displaying GDM on a single bloody one of them?
<paul_> I'm absolutely stumped... I tried searching ubuntuforums.org, but for some reason the search doesn't work in lynx :)
<paul_> this is an (almost) fresh install
<Mesphistopheles> Driver "ati" in XF86Config-4 seems to have been enough, I've done "Driver  r128" in debian.
<paul_> pleeeeeeeze... I don't beg often, but I'm making an exception here :-S
(ogra/#ubuntu) paul_: did X run before ?
<goonie> what is the latest ubuntu release?
<enntee> goonie: warty warthog
<enntee> or 4.10
<enntee> i think.
<goonie> so what is this Hoary I keep seing mentioned?
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: unstable branch
(zenwhen/#ubuntu) DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS
(zenwhen/#ubuntu) his guys
(zenwhen/#ubuntu) hi*
(ogra/#ubuntu) whose
(ogra/#ubuntu) hehe
(zenwhen/#ubuntu) D:
<seek187> goonie, hoary is unstable but you can use it if you want to
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: but keep in mind that its unstable ;)
<enntee> Does anyone know if IDE drives are set to use dma by default in ubuntu?
<paul_> whoa, forgot about this chat room... did anyone answer my question while I was gone?
(ogra/#ubuntu) <ogra> paul_: did X run before ?
<paul_> ogra: yep, worked fine as soon as I installed it.
(ogra/#ubuntu) enntee: yes....for my systems
(ogra/#ubuntu) paul_: what did you change ?
<paul_> ogra: then I installed Firefox 1.0, Screem, ummm... courier-imapd...
<paul_> ogra: let's see... Firefox may have installed a few dependencies, I dunno
(ogra/#ubuntu) paul_: firefox 1.0 ?
<enntee> ogra: thanks
<paul_> ogra: that's right, from the hoary repository
(ogra/#ubuntu) paul_: but you didnt mix any repositorys ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) argh
<paul_> ogra: in the sense of adding non-Ubuntu repositories?
<lml> Anyone with two bt878 where audio is working?
<paul_> lml: I don't even have money for one bt878! :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) paul_: either do a full upgrade, or revert the packages.....
(ogra/#ubuntu) paul_: dont mix....
<paul_> ogra: kay
<paul_> ogra: worked fine before...
<paul_> ogra: any simple way of reverting packages?
<lml> paul_: they are the cheap way out - at least compared to PVR-x50
<paul_> lml: :) I guess so... that's what you watch that 'TV' thing with, right?
<paul_> lml: I've heard of 'TV', but haven't seen it myself ^_^
(ogra/#ubuntu) paul_: there is xorg in hoary and xfree in warty if you anywhere mixed up anything with single packages you installed it could break.....
<paul_> ogra: could be... I wonder if that's true. Is there a quick way of reverting to the packages from an older repository?
<paul_> ogra: (I'm new to Debian)
<lml> paul_: I had one working before the change to udev, but since then audio via the pci bus has not worked. So I can watch it, but not listen ;-)
(ogra/#ubuntu) paul_: in synaptic there is an option for it in the package deatils for each package....first revert th repos and refresh
(ironwolf/#ubuntu) geppy: ubuntu wants to be a desktop replacement.... as such, I'm testing like I'm a normal user.
<paul_> lml: that's kinda sucky... actually, someone has been having the exact same problems in this forum last week... I wonder how (if?) they rectified them...
(geppy/#ubuntu) ironwolf:  Understood; I'm just curious as to who built the multimedia packages that you're testing.
<paul_> ogra: funky... but... I can't get X started, so I'm relegated to aptitude
<wfx> is there any diff list between warty and hoary
<paul_> wfx: warty uses xfree86, hoary uses X.org
(ogra/#ubuntu) paul_: i have zero experience with aptitude.....never used it....
<wfx> :)
(ironwolf/#ubuntu) geppy: lamont and seb128 I think.  In multiverse
<lml> paul_: maybe it was me. Have had the problem without finding a solution for some time now.
<paul_> wfx: firefox is at 1.0... few other differences
<paul_> lml: probably was you :)
<paul_> ogra: thanks; I'll poke around in aptitude and see what I can find.
(geppy/#ubuntu) ironwolf:  Are there codecs in multiverse, as well?
<goonie> this ndiswrapper thing is killing me.. now I've followed the instructions on ubuntulinux.org and yes the wlan0 gets an IP from dhcp and everything looks right in ifconfig but I can't even ping google.com
(ogra/#ubuntu) wfx: hoary is in seady development.....warty is stable
(ironwolf/#ubuntu) geppy: mostly. :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) steady
(geppy/#ubuntu) ironwolf:  heh  =)
(ironwolf/#ubuntu) geppy: apt-get install mplayer-586 ... see what installs. :)
<lml> paul_: Close to installing FC3 - but really like Ubuntu except for this specific problem, which seems like nobody knows anything about how to solve.
(geppy/#ubuntu) ironwolf:  heh... I would, but I don't want to break what I've got.  =)
<lml> Is it possible to "upgrade" to hoary using apt-get?
<wfx> ogra, i know this will be realased in april 2005 but what is new (oh havent say servus :-)
<FTTP> lml report it as bug then
<FTTP> lml:  yep :) change the source list
<paul_> lml: not quite sure; I'm a Debian n00b myself
<gumnut> 1st time user of X-chat or any other chat app.
<lml> FTTP: I just do not feel I have enough info on what is the real problem to report a bug.
<paul_> gumnut: welcome; have fun keeping up ^_^
(geppy/#ubuntu) I shall return, eventually;  doom3 modding calls.
<paul_> FTTP: is your screenname an allusion to your Net connection, by any chance? :)
<paul_> FTTP: if so, lucky you
<FTTP> paul:  No
<FTTP> paul:  Not yet
(ogra/#ubuntu) lml: ask on the ubuntu-users ML
<gumnut> Thks.  having trouble when I minimize Evolution to 'taskbar', I can't  get it back up again.  Seems I keep opneing a new session.?
<FTTP> paul:  i have fiber to the building and cablemodem from the basement to my apartment
<FTTP> 5/800
<FTTP> rcn
<paul_> FTTP: neato
<Ruffian|JANE|> Damn
<Ruffian|JANE|> GRUB wrecked my 50GB HD
<FTTP> paul no they suck :P
<paul_> FTTP: 5?
<FTTP> paul:  I can get up to 7000/800
<paul_> FTTP: I only get two
<paul_> FTTP: that 'sucks'?
<FTTP> for 10 more
(ogra/#ubuntu) Ruffian|JANE|: unlikely
<FTTP> paul no not the speed
<FTTP> the routing is bad and there is a slight packet loss on the upstream as well as problems between modem and headend
<FTTP> paul the speed is awesome but the service sucks
<Ruffian|JANE|> ogra, then what?
<paul_> FTTP: I getcha... wonder why everyone's so excited about it then...
<Hikaru79> Is libwxgtk2.4-python = wxPython ?
<FTTP> paul no its not fttp
<Hikaru79> Just another name for it?
<FTTP> paul:  Im waiting for FTTP tho
<paul_> Hikaru79: hit it on the head
<Hikaru79> =) Sweet
<Hikaru79> Thanks, paul
<FTTP> paul:  It wont be 7 years but im still waiting :P
(ogra/#ubuntu) Ruffian|JANE|: grub worked fine for all others in this area....its unlikely that it was grub....
<paul_> Hikaru79: that's indeed what it is, although the Ubuntu package is compiled against GTK+ 1.4 or something, so it looks kinda ugly
<FTTP> paul:  out on long island where my parents live they are wiring up for fios
<paul_> FTTP: :)
<Hikaru79> I see. Do you recommend compiling it myself?
<FTTP> and by my dads office
<FTTP> but he has fiber already to the CO
<Ruffian|JANE|> ogra, the HD worked yesterday
(ogra/#ubuntu) Ruffian|JANE|: you fiddled a lot with grub.....i dont think its grubs fault....
<FTTP> previous owner put in fiber line
<FTTP> so its already fiber to the Verizon CO
<paul_> Hikaru79: well, if you enable the hoary repository, I think you can get wxGTK 2.5, compiled against GTK2, if you're feeling adventurous
<paul_> FTTP: nice stuff
<Hikaru79> Is the difference only in the visuals?
<Hikaru79> i'm really only using it for Bittorrent; not that concerned with how shiny it is =P
<paul_> Hikaru79: by and large, yes. wxWidgets provides the same widget set, regardless of what toolkit (GTK+, Windows GDI, Aqua, etc) you're using
<FTTP> paul:  I need to get my ubuntu back working
<paul_> FTTP: same here
<Hikaru79> Thanks ;)
<FTTP> paul:  I cant figure out how to reinstall grub
<paul_> FTTP: golly, um
<FTTP> by using the cd
<Ruffian|JANE|> ogra, is the whole HD ruined? or is it just the filesystem?  Could I reformat?
<FTTP> paul:  I tried to mount as others have said
<Hikaru79> Out of curiosity paul, do you have any reccomendation for a Linux bittorrent client?
<paul_> FTTP: can you not even boot then?
<FTTP> paul:  I boot directly into windows
<FTTP> i replaced my mbr
<paul_> Hikaru79: gnome-btdownload
<FTTP> cause of issues
<FTTP> and i want to see if its still working or not
<Hikaru79> Is it graphical?
<paul_> FTTP: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... good question
(ogra/#ubuntu) Ruffian|JANE| i really dont know how to fix windows,,,,but i am sure there are ppl in here that know about it
<wfx> hmm is ogra visionary
<paul_> Hikaru79: yep, and it fits in quite comfortably and attractively with the rest of GNOME -- follows the HIG and all that
<Ruffian|JANE|> ogra, I dont care about Windows, but could a reformat fix any problems?
<wfx> ;-)
<Hikaru79> Awesome :) Thanks!
<FTTP> paul:   with other distros, its easy
<paul_> FTTP: I know what you mean
(ogra/#ubuntu) Ruffian|JANE|: you would loose the data
<Hikaru79> Aaw, not in Ubuntu repository =(
<FTTP> u can just redo the grub by itself without partitioning
<paul_> FTTP: perhaps  download and burn a Ubuntu liveCD
<Ruffian|JANE|> ogra, Ummm, if it fixes anything wrong i dont care
<FTTP> paul yeah thats what i was thinking
<FTTP> paul:  Its in /sbin i heard
<paul_> FTTP: then boot using the LiveCD, mount both your boot partitions and your root partitions
(ogra/#ubuntu) Ruffian|JANE|: so yes....
<paul_> FTTP: actually, grub is in /boot/grub
<paul_> FTTP: I don't know if this will fix your MBR tho
<FTTP> paul:  No i mean the grub installer
<FTTP> paul its part of the install package
<FTTP> the grub installer will
<Zugwrack> Ok I am really confused here...I am seeing Starting Enterprise Volume Manager <blah> when I boot up...however I removed(with synaptic) LVM so is this something else?
<paul_> FTTP: oh, I dunno then...
<wfx> Ruffian|JANE| why you think the hd is brocken (you cannot boot from it?)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) Zugwrack: that's evms
<FTTP> paul ill try the livecd
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) Zugwrack: it totally kicks arse
<FTTP> gonna burn it now
<FTTP> paul how do i mount root from the livecd?
<Ruffian|JANE|> wfx, I get the error: Master Boot Record Error               the HD has XP on it
<FTTP> paul:  errr wait wont the livecd have grub-installer or no?
(s0cks/#ubuntu) You have to unmount the kernal to repartition, then it will save info?
<wfx> Ruffian|JANE|, is this the only prob you can test to mount it (anyweher /mnt/test)
<FTTP> paul:  Oh wait, livecd = no install doh
<Zugwrack> HrdwrBob: Well it may be...but I am not running an enterprise network..that would need to track the volumes ;-) thanks for the info tho'!
<paul_> FTTP: I don't know if it does, but you can get into your regular environment by typing in a terminal:
<wfx> Ruffian|JANE|, so you need ntfs to mount it
<Ruffian|JANE|> wfx, I was trying to dual boot, it worked before.  Then sudenly stopped working
<paul_> FTTP: mount /dev/hd?? <mount point of your choice>
<FTTP> paul:  mount /dev/hdb1 /anywhere?
<Ruffian|JANE|> im leaving for now
<paul_> FTTP: for our purposes, sure
<FTTP> i tried that with the main cd with alt f2
<FTTP> didnt work
<FTTP> hopefully livecd will
<FTTP> should
<paul_> FTTP: weird
<wfx> Ruffian|JANE|, test to mount it so you can save youre data and then reformat it
<Ruffian|JANE|> wfx. not now
<paul_> FTTP: anyway, if you're able to mount that partition, you then go: chroot /anywhere && source /etc/profile
<paul_> FTTP: that gets you into your HD-installed environment when GRUB is failing you
(ogra/#ubuntu) wfx: mount doesnt work, we tried this....
<paul_> FTTP: you might then be able to hunt down grub-installer, either in /sbin or by installing a package (aptitude is a good text-based installer if you don't have an X server running)
<wfx> ogra, sadly
<paul_> FTTP: I just checked, and grub-install is indeed in /sbin
<wfx> she mbr does the dos "fdisk /mbr" work?
<FTTP> paul on which one?
<FTTP> paul:  LiveCD?
<wfx> ..say..
<FTTP> or main cd
<FTTP> or install?
<paul_> FTTP: dunno if it's on a CD, but it'll be on your hard drive... that is, if you can mount it... if you can't mount it, I don't think grub-install will work anyway (could be wrong tho)
<wfx> Ruffian|JANE|, have you also test the dos fdisk with the /mbr option?
<wfx> Ruffian|JANE|, and alway check youre ide cable (for my hd's it was often the fault)
<Zugwrack> Anyone help me figure out why Xcdroast refuses to see my firewire dvd burner? It is added as a line in fstab??
<paul_> FTTP: going to try to fix something on my computer, back in five or ten
<wfx> have all a good time
(bungle/#ubuntu) say if someone was to go download OSX off IRC where would they go
<ploggin> hi, i tried to install my ATI graphic card following the steps on the wikipage nut it still doesn't work.. :S
<paul_> bungle: to #if-I-go-here-I'll-be-jailed, I believe ^_^
(bungle/#ubuntu) bah
<Hikaru79> lol
<paul_> bungle: heh
<paul_> bungle: that's why I only download Linux ISOs ^_^
* bungle will find a channel 4 them
<paul_> bungle: oh yeah, and a Win98 ISO to replace the one I lost :)
* graham is checking bungle's IP...
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: fglrx module is loaded ?
* graham hears sirens in the distance...
(bungle/#ubuntu) they got an ibook
<FTTP> paul, what microsoft is doing to its competitors like novell and burst with the new news out, it just really makes me want to use opensource
<Zugwrack> Now it tells me I have to install prodvd support, but synaptic isn't finding it? (to burn dvd)?
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: fglrx is replaxed in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ?
<FTTP> paul i want to get off of their corrupt train
(ogra/#ubuntu) ploggin: sorry... ati is replaced by....
<Mesphistopheles> guys what's the quivilent of foomatic-bin in ubuntu.  Default drivers do not work
(bungle/#ubuntu) but the os is stuffed cause the previous owners trewated it like windows
(bungle/#ubuntu) and they lost the cd
<FTTP> ubuntu has so much potential
<vinic> Hi! I'm trying to install qc-usb (quickcam driver) but it returns this:      awk: cannot open /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build/include/linux/version.h (No such file or directory)
<vinic> what can I do?
<paul_> FTTP: no kidding... when my Windows XP hard drive died, and I knew I wouldn't be able to install my copy anymore, because I had installed it on my computer(s) too many times... I shed very few tears :)
<ploggin> yes, i did all that
<ploggin> how can i make sure everything is ok?
(ogra/#ubuntu) vinic: ahy dont you use the installed one ?
<paul_> vinic: have you installed linux-source and linux-headers packages first?
(ogra/#ubuntu) why
<graham> FTTP, what have MS done now? I think I may have missed that.
<vinic> paul_ : yes
<FTTP> paul:  it wont allow u to install it over a certain amount of times?
<FTTP> graham:  IT was on yahoo news
<paul_> FTTP: three times on three disparate pieces of hardware...
(ogra/#ubuntu) vinic: its already there...no need for compile
<FTTP> graham:  Made headlines and front page........
<vinic> ogra: There's no installed one!
<Mabus> I've got a couple of computers here, and I want all but 1 of them to get their packages from my main server, if they're available there - but from archive.ubuntu if they're not. Is that possible?
<vinic> :/
<paul_> FTTP: my main computer, an old Celeron I had, and my brother's computer, and that was it...
<FTTP> graham:  they told executives to destroy internal emails
<FTTP> and the like
<graham> FTTP, url? I'm currently looking on /., not found it yet
<FTTP> graham:  Was on yahoo news....
<FTTP> hold on
<vinic> ogra: how can I check?
(ogra/#ubuntu) vinic: its not there, youre right :(
<FTTP> paul with dell theres no limit :)
<FTTP> i installed my xp dozens and dozens oftimes
<graham> FTTP, okay, thanks
<vinic> ogra: yeh, sadly
(ogra/#ubuntu) vinic: looks like your headers are not installed
<vinic> ogra: they are
<FTTP> paul:  Not that i like them ...... but its coded to the hd or something so it checks that a dell is using it i thin
<FTTP> paul i mean bios
<paul_> FTTP: must be an OEM copy of XP; I hear they don't have that crappy 'product activation' mess
<FTTP> paul nope
<FTTP> its from dell
<paul_> FTTP: that's not true; the copy I bought was an OEM
(ogra/#ubuntu) vinic: version.h is a header file
<paul_> FTTP: weird
<paul_> FTTP: wonder if they gave you the system builder edition by accident? :)
<FTTP> paul:  i can call dell up if there was an issue but i dont think theres a limit cause i think there is something to do with the bios
<paul_> so, does anybody know why uninstalling evolution-exchange tries to uninstall gnome-base as well?
<FTTP> dell cds only work on dell machines
<FTTP> and all dells come with xp anyways
<FTTP> well except for servers with linux option
(ogra/#ubuntu) vince:  dpkg -l|grep linux-headers-2.6-386
<FTTP> in the usa
<paul_> FTTP: I getcha... probably for that reason, as well as the fact that it's always the same computer, same hardware, same serial numbers, same BIOS
(ogra/#ubuntu) vince:  does this return something ?
<goonie> does anyone know of a different channel that specialises in wireless problems ?
<aaroncuk> whats the command to get into samba settings in terminal
<FTTP> paul:  I reinstalled over 3 times and there is no activation code needed
<vinic> ogra: yep, but linux-headers-2.6.8...... are installed
(bungle/#ubuntu) bah i am gonna search madhouse
<vinic> ogra: checked
<paul_> FTTP: amkes sense, if it's the same 'puter
<FTTP> paul :  i think i may be easier to just reinstall
<FTTP> to get grub back
<paul_> FTTP: possibly... don't forget to backup your /home and /etc ^_^
<vinic> ogra: no
<vinic> :/
<FTTP> paul:  Ill retry with the regular cd one more time
<mirak> hi
<FTTP> paul:  i did mount /dev/hdb1 and /anything
<mirak> I have a problem
<mirak> I can't mount my home
(ogra/#ubuntu) vince: hmm, a search returns it is in linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386
<FTTP> mirak you too?
<FTTP> mirak:  from the cd?
(ogra/#ubuntu) mirak: k3b ?
<mirak> ?
<mirak> what ?
<vinic> ogra: dpkg -l|grep linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3
<mirak> no, I am trying linux 2.6.9 kernel
<vinic> ogra returns nothing
<FTTP> oh
<paul_> FTTP: how did it mounting work?
(ogra/#ubuntu) vinic: try sudo apt-get install  linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386
<paul_> FTTP: no joy?
(ogra/#ubuntu) mirak: heh.... ok....
<mirak> hey
<mirak> what is the name of the window manager on gnome ?
<FTTP> paul:  I got an error saying unknown directory and/or file when i tried to mount from using altf2 before partitioning so i have the basic boot cd
(ogra/#ubuntu) mirak: meatcity
(ogra/#ubuntu) mirak: metacity  sorry
<cardador> ogra: lol meat
<mirak> thanks
(ogra/#ubuntu) hehe
<xcasex> so ehrm, the sed issue?
<cardador> xcasex: solved
<xcasex> cardador; on all archs?
<cardador> xcasex: at least on i386
<xcasex> Ah
(ogra/#ubuntu) mirak: wnat filesys is your home ?
<Zimpee> how can i set the default sound module in gnome? warty warthog
<xcasex> <--- ppc
<paul_> FTTP: hmmmmmmm... I've experienced that too... sometimes when you go through the partition management step, and save the partition tables (BE CAREFUL to set action to 'keep files') it will mount it automatically on /target
<FTTP> paul:  do i need an existing directory?  if so which one can i use?
<paul_> Zimpee: Ubuntu doesn't seem to have it in the control panel
<paul_> FTTP: you can create directories; the filesystem resides in RAM
<Zimpee> paul_: i know. that's why i asked you
<paul_> FTTP: the problem is that /dev/is empty
<paul_> Zimpee: sorry, trying buncha conversations at once
<FTTP> paul so how do i get around that?
<socomm> paul_: all the devices are under /.dev
<FTTP> ohhhhhhhh
<paul_> socomm: you don't say. FTTP, try out /.dev
<paul_> :)
<paul_> socomm: you're a lifesaver :)
<FTTP> socomm thanks!
<eruin> anyone know what might cause all my apps to select different languages? xchat selects swedish, gaim selects danish, gnome selects norwegian (apparently)
<vinic> ogra: that works!!! ;) ty
<socomm> Don't mention it.
<mirak> ahhhhh crap, I installed unstable 2.6.9 kernel :-/
(zenwhen/#ubuntu) Im going to install ubuntu in a virtual machine and do an rm -rf / to see what happens :D
<FTTP> ogra:  /.dev :P
<mirak> I guess ubnutu doesn't have 2.6.9
<Zimpee> or can I set it in mplayer? e.g. I need alsa sound module, but mplayer uses oss. -ao drv: doesn't work, there is no alsa in the list
<vinic> ogra: 1 point
(ogra/#ubuntu) vinic: :)
<FTTP> ogra:  u fergot the ., but close :)
<paul_> Zimpee: in gconf-editor, look under... gee, I think it's /system/gstreamer/0.8 somewhere
<FTTP> socomm:  Good pickup :)
<Zimpee> ok paul_: just a second
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: shit happens.....
<FTTP> ogra:  yep
<FTTP> ogra i thought i was going crazy
<FTTP> ogra:  You said you got it to work with /dev so i was going bonkers thinking what am i doing wrong :)
<FTTP> ok brb
<FTTP> hopefully from ubuntu
<paul_> Zimpee: search for default_src or defaultsrc; make sure 'search keys' is checked in the search dialogue
<f00fbug> hello
(ogra/#ubuntu) Zimpee: run mplayer from the commandline without a file, it gives you all its options then
<paul_> ogra: does that allow you to change gstreamer's sink and source settings though?
(ogra/#ubuntu) Zimpee: i.e. use: mplayer -ao esd
(ogra/#ubuntu) paul_: i understood its an mplayer prob.....
(jdub/#ubuntu) paul_: if you need to change the gstreamer ones -> gstreamer-properties
<f00fbug> grr
<paul_> ogra: oh, not sure; I'm using irssi and I don't know how to scroll up
(ogra/#ubuntu) paul_: :)
<f00fbug> firefox is bombing when i dl :(
(ogra/#ubuntu) f00fbug: hoary ?
<paul_> ogra: not fun being in the console
<paul_> ogra: everything's weeeeeird
<Zimpee> ogra: mplayer -ao esd: ould not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<Zimpee> Audio: no sound
<f00fbug> hmm
<f00fbug> i wonder if they have debs for 1.0
<mirak> hey
(ogra/#ubuntu) Zimpee: your sound is working elsewhere ?
<mirak> what is the command to have a frame buffer in other resolution than 640*480 ?
<mirak> at kernel boot
(ogra/#ubuntu) mirak: vga=
#ubuntu 2004-11-30
<Zimpee> ogra: yes, but scratching. except of xmms, where i set alsa to: hw:0,1. there is no scratching
(ogra/#ubuntu) mirak: and the corresponding hex code for your resolution
<mirak> ogra ok
<FTTP> node
<FTTP> err nope
<FTTP> dont work
<FTTP> ill burn another distro and use its grub
<FTTP> reinstalling is a pain
<paul_> FTTP: I hear you
<paul_> FTTP: I'm gonna hafta do that myself too
<FTTP> paul:  It says file or directory not found
<paul_> FTTP: when you enter what command?
<paul_> mount?
<mirak> damn, I don't have a home, and no browser want to run without home
(ogra/#ubuntu) Zimpee: what drivers does mplayer offer ?
<mirak> that's hallucinating
<FTTP> paul:  When i use mount /dev/hdb1 hdb1
<mirak> lol, I must browse as root
<mirak> :p
<FTTP> and /dev/hdb1 /hdb1
<paul_> mirak: how on earth did your home disappear?!?
<FTTP> with the mount
<FTTP> paul did i use the right commands?
<paul_> FTTP: did you try /.dev/hdb1, like that one guy suggested?
<mirak> paul_ it doesn't disapeared, I can't mount it
<FTTP> yes i did
<mirak> I don't know why
<FTTP> paul:  The directory is /dev tho
<FTTP> but yeah i tried em both
<paul_> mirak: oh, it was on another partition?
<mirak> something is wrong, it says it's busy, but it's not mounted or lsof
<Zimpee> dio output        oss     OSS/ioctl audio output        nuogra:   mpegpes DVB aull    Null audio output        pcm     RAW PCM/WAVE file writer audio output       plugin  Plugin audio output
<f00fbug> ok.. overwriting my current install
<paul_> FTTP: strangeness abounds
<mirak> paul_ yes
<Zimpee> ah
<f00fbug> even though i know its gonna reak havic on the versioning
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) havoc
<Zimpee> ogra:   mpegpes DVB audio output        oss     OSS/ioctl audio output        null    Null audio output        pcm     RAW PCM/WAVE file writer audio output       plugin  Plugin audio output
<FTTP> paul:  Do other linux distros have a rescue cd?
(ogra/#ubuntu) Zimpee: stop
<goonie> does anyone know of a different channel that specialises in wireless problems ?
<f00fbug>  thx HrdwrBoB
<paul_> FTTP: Mandrake does
<FTTP> paul:  what about fedora?
<mirak> paul_ but in fact I wanted to install 2.6.9 kernel, but I realised I installed unstable kernel
<FTTP> paul:  I would rather use ubuntu
<paul_> FTTP: nevah used it
<dick_> i need some help with USB
<FTTP> they should make this stuff easier tho :P
(ogra/#ubuntu) Zimpee: tried pcm ?
<dick_> as what are the USB ports known in /dev ?
<scoon> goonie: no, but i run linksys wireless, maybe i can help
<paul_> mirak: maybe try using a LiveCD or something -- I guess the filesystem drivers in 2.6.9 are borked -- and try mounting /home from there.
<dick_> i don't see /dev/ttyUSB0 or something similar
<FTTP> paul unless i can install grub from windows?
<Zimpee> ogra: Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound. Audio: no sound Starting playback..
<mirak> I still have the old kernel
<mirak> I will boot it
<paul_> FTTP: not to my knowledge
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: normally it doesnt fail to install grub....
<FTTP> ogra i removed it
<mirak> paul_ I am serching how to have a bigger resolution in the fb
<FTTP> ogra:  it installed grub.......... but i removed it with fixmbr in windows
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: so who are you complaining at ?
<FTTP> ogra:  So I Want to reinstall it
<FTTP> ogra:  In windows u just pop in cd go to recovery console and recreate it
<Zimpee> ogra: i have VIA AC 97 audio sound card
<goonie> scoon: i'm having problems with BCM94306 and ndiswrapper
<paul_> FTTP: did you try following the install all the way to the partition manager, leaving the partitions as-is (by choosing 'keep' when you're editing the partitions)
<FTTP> with linux there should be a similar mechanism
<paul_> FTTP: maybe I didn't suggest this to you
<FTTP> paul:  Oh
<FTTP> paul:  I did it on the screen for the partitioning
<FTTP> it went right into altf2 tho
<goonie> scoon: everything looks right with ifconfig and iwconfig but no internet..
<paul_> FTTP: anyway, go through the partition manager, taking care not to reformat any partitions. THen when you get to the next step, the install will bail because it doesn't want to install over an already installed system
<mirak> where can I find the resolution opcode to use with vga option ?
<FTTP> paul:  Ill do the partioning screen too (with no partitions
<FTTP> paul:  Ok
<scoon> goonie: no firewall, or anything like that ?
<paul_> FTTP: then you press 'go back' and it'll take you to a menu of options; scroll down until you get 'show shell' or something
<scoon> goonie: can you ping your nameservers
<FTTP> paul:  so then its mkdir hdb1 then mont /dev/hdb1 /hdb1 right?
<FTTP> err mount
<FTTP> in console right?
(ogra/#ubuntu) Zimpee: only idea....stop esd.....but i remember lamont had a better idea before.....
<paul_> FTTP: actually, no, when you get into the shell (after partition manager, after install fails) it'll be mounted as /target
<Zimpee> lamont: are you here?
<paul_> FTTP: (automatically mounts it for you)
<FTTP> paul:  Oh
<Zimpee> or lamont_r?
<FTTP> paul:  How do i make it so it automatically mounts?
<goonie> scoon: yes I can ping my gateway / dns server
<FTTP> paul:  any flags in boot or no?
<scoon> goonie: ok.  so the card is working then.
<xcasex> the sed issue is still live on ppc.
<dick_> anyone on here actually have USB working?
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: great
<paul_> FTTP: only thing you need to do is complete the partition management steps in the install, allow the install to fail, and then go to the console using the installation menu
<scoon> goonie: did you try to set it up with gnome's networking conf tool ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) dick_: everybody i guess :)
<FTTP> paul ok will do
<goonie> scoon: the card works but I can't get online
<paul_> FTTP: wish I could describe it better, but I discovered it today by accident, and I don't remember exactly what it was like
<goonie> scoon: yes the gui tool did nothing
<Mesphistopheles> how do I restart cups?
<FTTP> ok brb
<Zimpee> lamont is far away:) good bye
<dick_> as what are the USB ports known in /dev then?
<scoon> goonie: how about this: /etc/init.d/netowrking restart
<Scognito> hi
<f00fbug> hmm
* f00fbug upgrades his packages
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: look in /etc/resolv.conf is there a nameserver line ?
<dick_> ogra: i'm trying to connect to my pocketpc on USB, but I don't know what the port is in /dev
<goonie> yes the nameserver is in /etc/resolv.conf
(ogra/#ubuntu) dick_: plugged in already ?
<dick_> yep
<scoon> goonie: and you restarted the service ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) dick_: look in the device manager.... the device should be listed there
<goonie> scoon: yes
<s0cks_> Is the installer graphical?
(ogra/#ubuntu) s0cks_: nope, but nearly automatic :)
<f00fbug> bye
<s0cks_> what are the steps?
<Scognito> how can i make preview for avi into nautilus?
<Scognito> for the icon i mean
<Mesphistopheles> I can't get cups to print usb.  device manger sees my printer but the print manger doesn't.  No big deal I can still choose various printers right?  Right ibut they still don't work no matter which epson 670 driver I choose.  I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383  but the packages don't exist on the ppc repository.
<Mesphistopheles> universe or not
(ogra/#ubuntu) Scognito: nautilus-media
<nimc> is there a chance that video-in is enabled without doing anything in ubuntu ? what program i can use to watch video-in ?
<scoon> goonie: and no firewall correct ?
<goonie> no firewall
<Mesphistopheles> I'm fed up.  I know how to set up printers and this just ain't working and I'm begining to question my time.
<scoon> goonie: is there more than one interface in the gui tool ?
<goonie> scoon: just tried adding it again through the gui.. it is there and activated according to the gui
(scopecrp/#ubuntu) is sed still busted in hoary?
<scoon> goonie: if there is try deleting the one that you don't want and restart netowrking
<scoon> goonie: and i guess it is safe to assume that you have the wireless-tools package installed.
<Despair> scopecrp: no, but binutils is.
<dick_> ogra: I can see it there (under USB1), but I can't see what USB1 is known as in /dev
<goonie> scoon: wireless tools installed and yes i've deleted the device in the gui and restarted the service
(ogra/#ubuntu) nimc: search for video capture in synaptic
<scoon> goonie: maybe check here and make certain that you are using the correct driver -> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/List
<scoon> goonie: but it really sounds like something else to me
(ogra/#ubuntu) scoon: its a ubuntu driver
<scoon> ogra: what do you mean ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: its likely your router.....if you can ping it
(ogra/#ubuntu) scoon: ndiswrapper is in ubuntu
<Mark1> i'm trying to save a file to a new directory i just made but it says i can't write to that directory
<nimc> ogra, nothing there (i have universe) - even when i search 'capture'
<Mark1> does anyone know why this is?
(mojo_/#ubuntu) Has anyone here firgured out the way to fix error = 21 bugs of Cedega on Ubuntu?
<scoon> ogra: i understand that.  but the card's driver is fetched from somewhere else.
<Scognito> ogra, it is installed
<Scognito> :(
<Scognito> in warthy this worked
<paul__> Mark: did you create that directory when you were a superuser? (just thought I'd check)
<Mark1> paul_: yes, i think i did
<paul__> Mark1: :)
<Mark1> paul:  but i'm not positive.  how could i change that???
(ogra/#ubuntu) scoon: oh, ok
<goonie> I used the same windrivers on gentoo with this router only 3 days ago... all my other machines have no problem with any network functions
<paul__> Mark1: assuming your username is mark, go: sudo chown mark.mark directory-to-change
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: type route
<paul__> Mark1: go ls -l first... that'll tell you who owns that directory
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: is there a default gateway ?
<FTTP> nope
<scoon> goonie: does anything get logged in the system logs ?
<FTTP> no /target
<paul__> FTTP: nothing, eh?
<Mark1> paul: yes, i see who owns it
<FTTP> i dont see any target directory
<paul__> FTTP: craptacular
<Mark1> directory IS called "mark"
<paul__> FTTP: worked on mine
<FTTP> paul:  Actually i saw a target0
<FTTP> for some bus
<FTTP> bus0
<paul__> FTTP: what was in it?
<FTTP> or something
<paul__> oh
<paul__> pooey
<paul__> Mark1: is it owned by mark as well?
<FTTP> paul:  did u use any flags?
<Mark1> i actually log in as "ubuntu"
<dick_> ogra: any idea? i can see the device connect and disconnect, but I can't see it in /dev
<Mark1> so mark is just the directory name
<paul__> FTTP: did nothing special
<FTTP> paul:  There is no way it will know by default if there is a root partition
<goonie> localnet      *     255.0.0.0            U        0        0          0 wlan0
<FTTP> cause it assumes im doing a new install
<paul__> FTTP: oh, of course
<goonie> default        10.0.0.2           0.0.0.0             UG        0      0          0 wlan0
<dick_> ogra: never mind, I found it
<dick_> bye everyone, good luck
<Mark1> paul, i'm guessing i do the following:  sudo chown ubuntu.ubuntu mark
<paul__> FTTP: I guess one thing I did was, while editing the partition... let's see, first I choose 'keep file structure' or something (instead of 'no action'), then I chose the mount point / below
<paul__> Mark1: exactly
<Mark1> thanks
<paul__> Mark1: no problemo
<FTTP> paul dunno
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: 10.0.0.2 is your gw/router ?
<Mark1> thanks a lot
<paul__> FTTP bloody annoying, isn't it
<goonie> ogra: yes
<paul__> FTTP: do you have any liveCDs from another distro lying around?
<FTTP> paul:  with previous redhats i was able to just load the cd and install grub then reboot
<FTTP> paul:  I can burn something
<paul__> FTTP: yeah, I remember that from Mandrake
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: and you can ping the router ?
<goonie> ogra: yes
<FTTP> paul so with the live cd i should be able to mount my root?
<paul__> FTTP: if you can get into a console of any sort and mount that partition, typing 'chroot /mountedpartition && source /etc/profile'
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: and you can ping 217.115.139.139 ?
<FTTP> paul ok ill try another cd
<paul__> FTTP: that should get you into your hard drive AND take control from the LiveCD and give it to your install -- that way, you have access to /sbin and your package manager and all sorts of stuff
<goonie> ogra: yes I can :O
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: try this addres as namese
(ogra/#ubuntu) nameserver
<francois> when I launch gnome-settings-daemon I got an "assertion failed". What can I do ?
<FTTP> paul:  actually i have a novell cd
<paul__> FTTP: hope it works! I won't be online when you come back; gotta reinstall Ubuntu after I did something very stupid
<FTTP> let me see if i can get into grub
<paul__> FTTP: could work, if you can get to a root console
(mojo_/#ubuntu) daniels: can you upload new nvidia driver to main upstream so I can test it?
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: then ping www.ubuntulinux.org
<Mark1> paul:  i tried   '    sudo chow ubuntu.ubuntu mark
<FTTP> paul that was the grub which was bad tho
<FTTP> got corrupted
<FTTP> oh wait
<FTTP> im using the other grub
<FTTP> but that one is bad too :P
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: grub isnt bad if you use it right
<mirak> hi
<goonie> ogra: that doesn't work.... I also tried pinging my terminal server at work (ip) and that worked
<FTTP> ogra i did
<mirak> I got an error from cd rom, hdd. I remind I have audio CD redaing troubles. I can't even rip them
<mirak> UDF-fs: No VRS found
<mirak> Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<eruin> oooh, I want th livecd-grub instead of the default ubuntu one
<eruin> :o
<scoon> goonie: can you boot into a live cd and use the device ?
<FTTP> ogra i set it up to mbr on main drive, windows xp on main drive, linux on 2nd
<eruin> anyone done that?
<mirak> that's an error from dmesg
<Hikaru79> Someone check if google is working for you guys
<mirak> hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<FTTP> brb
<FTTP> gonna try this again
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: you uninstalled grub without informing yourself about how to reinstall it and now you blame grub since two days....
(ogra/#ubuntu) oh
(ogra/#ubuntu) damed
<Mark1> anyone, i  made a folder as a superuser
<goonie> scoon: dunno... doubt it seeing as I need ndiswrapper to install the windows drivers to make it work
<Mark1> and now i can't write file to that directory
<Mark1> any way to change that?
<eruin> Mark1, sudo chown -R youruser folder
(ogra/#ubuntu) Mark1: chown $user /the/folder/you/mean
<Mark1> thansk a a lot
(ogra/#ubuntu) Mark1: chown $USER /the/folder/you/mean
(ogra/#ubuntu) sorry
<eruin> what exactly is up with root on ubuntu?
<scoon> goonie: you said you have this working on gentoo or someting earlier ?  is this a different box ?
<eruin> I mean, does it have some freaky default password set or is it just plain unusable?
(ogra/#ubuntu) eruin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<scoon> goonie: why not compare what the gnome conf gui coughs up in the other box ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) scoon: his dns is borked
<eruin> ogra, cheers
(ogra/#ubuntu) eruin hi
<goonie> this is the same laptop.. just switched distros after a complete gentoo crash
<JorisK> hello every1, what's up with FireFox 1.0, is it installable @ the current ubuntu? I'm getting an lib error when installing the tar.gz version
(ogra/#ubuntu) goonie: post your /etc/resolv.conf to #flood
<eruin> ah, sudo su, why didnt I think of that? :D
<eruin> anyone know of coaster packages?
<goonie> thx all for the help... baby woke up
<sect2k> is anyone having problems accessing http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ?
<eruin> and/or rhythmbox 0.9-branch packages (the audio burning in 0.9 is SWEET)
(ogra/#ubuntu) sect2k: nope
<Mark1> thanks everyone for the help....
<JorisK> hello every1, what's up with FireFox 1.0, is it installable @ the current ubuntu? I'm getting an lib error when installing the tar.gz version
<sect2k> ogra: strange it just doesn't work for me
<Sensebend> JorisK, it's in the hoary repos, you should be able to install it with dpkg in warty
<JorisK> \no shit?
<JStrike> sect2k : Synaptic has never liked it for me
<JorisK> ur saying i can install it with the package manager Sensebend ?
<Sensebend> probably, might be easier
<JorisK> i can't find the packages
(ogra/#ubuntu) sect2k: added it like described here ?  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<JorisK> when i do a search, i only see the 0.9x versions
<JorisK> and addons
(ogra/#ubuntu) JorisK: its only in hoary
<mirak> craperfox as crashed
<sect2k> JStrike: me neither, i tried loading the page in firefox and it also doesn't work
<JStrike> Well, that used to work
<JorisK> hoary?
<JorisK> hmm
<JorisK> what the hell is that?
<JorisK> I'
<JStrike> sect2k : That is pretty old stuff in there BTW
<JorisK> I'm using Synaptic Package manager
<JorisK> is Hoary something different?
<Sensebend> JorisK, you'd need to convert your repositories to hoary
<Sensebend> and then back to warty
<JorisK> how's that?
<Sensebend> if you just want the package
<JStrike> tseng really needs to make it current and update it once a week
<JorisK> how do i convert them?
<Sensebend> are you using synaptic?
<sect2k> JStrike: I know, but it's the most convenient
<JorisK> yes
<JorisK> The default synaptic
<JorisK> and synaptic doesn't show the new firefox version
<Sensebend> ok go to settings, repositories
<FTTP> novell is alot nicer on boot
<cerebrix> does ubuntu use alsa or oss by default?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) both :)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) alsa drivers
<JorisK> i'm there Sensebend
<Sensebend> replace instances or warty with hoary
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) using the OSS-compat devices
<Sensebend> for the enabled repositories
<FTTP> i got into ubuntu root via novell, has a nicer look and features
<FTTP> but its not free
<JorisK> Err
<JorisK> i can't see a button or soemthing else for that Sensebend
<JorisK> i can only add repositories there
<JorisK> that's it
<FTTP> it enabled me to login and select my windows or linux
<Sensebend> you see the text box where it says distribution
<JorisK> and i got all of them checked.
<FTTP> ubuntu needs stuff like that
<Sensebend> when you select one
<FTTP> makes it easier
<JorisK> yes ok
<JorisK> i can see that
<Sensebend> replace warty with hoary
<FTTP> ubuntu is free tho
<cerebrix> i know what sound driver my card uses, is there a way to tell it to use that?  it wasnt detected on install.  its the ice_1724 driver
<Sensebend> in the enabled ones
<FTTP> novell charges for everything
<JorisK> every repository?
<JorisK> that has warty in it?
<adellario> where can I find the kernel config or make file in wartywarthog?
<FTTP> how do i use grub-install?
<Sensebend> yes
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: "it enabled me to login and select my windows or linux" -> what do you mean?
<FTTP> jdub:  Has some nice features on novell....... HOWEVER ubuntu is only a first release
(EfaistOs/#ubuntu) hi
<FTTP> so im sure alot of that stuff will be added in their own way
<JorisK> Sensebend, what's the difference between hoary and warty?
<JorisK> is hoary the new upcoming dist.
<JorisK> ?
<Sensebend> well you don't need to upgrade your whole system
<Sensebend> in fact I advise against that
(EfaistOs/#ubuntu) i'm using the fglrx-driver pkg but with mplayer i cant use -vo=xv  :-( do u know how to fix the stuff ?
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: what did you mean where i quoted you above?
(bungle/#ubuntu) ;
<FTTP> jdub:  I got locked out of my system
<adellario> Can anyone tell me where the kernel config or makefile is?
<FTTP> jdub:  I mean cause i removed grub
<Sensebend> I recommend temporarily using the repositories to get some packages like firefox and gaim
<Sensebend> if you aren't into running the development release
<FTTP> jdub:  The other had a choice on the screen for booting into the windows partition or the linux partition
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jcole: like I say, I haven't the foggiest clue about OOo/Java beyond what I said earlier, sorry
<Sensebend> hey jdub!
(Kamion/#ubuntu) adellario: apt-get source linux-source-2.6.8.1
<adellario> thanks
<FTTP> jdub:  You get locked out of ubuntu and its not good :P
<JorisK> Sensebend, are these development versions?
<Sensebend> yes
<JorisK> What's the main difference between those 2 things, warty or hoary?
(EfaistOs/#ubuntu) i found -vo gl2
<adellario> Kamian: Shouldn't it be on my system though?
<Sensebend> hoary is a development release and has newer stuff
<FTTP> ok now how do i use grub-install ? :)
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: you uninstalled the grub package, and you could no longer start ubuntu?
(scopecrp/#ubuntu) did x break for anyone today on hoary sync?
<adellario> Kamion: Sorry, shouldn't it be on my system already though?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) adellario: we don't install kernel source by default ... would take too much CD space
<adellario> Ahhhhh
<Sensebend> nope scopecrp
<FTTP> jdub yep
<adellario> thank you very much
(Kamion/#ubuntu) adellario: the .config is in /boot/ though
<Sensebend> I've synced twice today
(scopecrp/#ubuntu) hmm
<FTTP> jdub: lets say it gets corrupted or something which happens
(Kamion/#ubuntu) config-2.6.8.1-3-386, or similar
<Sensebend> the ubuntu3 version of X.org is working nice
<FTTP> with windows u go to recovery console
<FTTP> with other linuxes similar thing
<Sensebend> with Linux I usually boot to livecd and fix the problem from there
<eruin> anyone know of an openoffice 1.9-repo ?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: Ubuntu has that too, as long as the bootloader is working
<cerebrix> oh, the fglrx driver that is compatible w/ xorg 6.8 comes out in december and is currently in closed beta
<FTTP> kamion:  "As long as the bootloader is working" :P
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: if you trash the Windows bootloader, you won't be able to use its recovery console either
<cerebrix> the ati driver team talked about that in the irc chat rage3d.com had with them last week
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: so, not a good comparison
<FTTP> kamion thats not true........ from the cd it works
<FTTP> kamion i mean from the cd
<FTTP> kamion:  I did trash my mbr
<Sensebend> oh that's good news cerebrix
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: true, but you can use the Ubuntu CD as a rescue disk if you try hard enough
(Kamion/#ubuntu) I should put directions on the website I guess
<FTTP> Kamion:  If you try hard enough :P yeah directions on website would help
(Kamion/#ubuntu) sure
<nesman89> is there a program to view system info. ie kernel version etc?
<FTTP> kamion:  It would be nice to have like the other distros tho
<FTTP> eventually :P not a priority
(Kamion/#ubuntu) at some point I hope we can make rescue-booting from the CD easier
<cerebrix> also, although ive only been trying to use linux a week (still have yet to get everything setup in any distro successfully) i noticed that the faq's on the message boards arent quite right
<FTTP> kamion yep agreed
<JStrike> Ok. Probably not the best place to ask, but has anybody managed to get shareaza to work with Wine in Ubuntu, It is supposed to work fine with Wine, so I suspect that the Ubuntu Wine package is different to the regular Wine package
<cerebrix> tonight im going to ask my friend, an ati linux beta tester and ati linux guru to take a look and make a post to help everyone out
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: this is all inherited from debian-installer, we're not behaving differently to it; understand that it's a relatively new installer and some features still need to be written into it
<FTTP> kamion i know, its based on sarge :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) indeed (roughly)
<FTTP> kamion basically its a distro that goes on
<FTTP> development will come and you folks will make it awesome i have no doubt
<cerebrix> so.... do i need to update my alsa to get the driver that i need to have sound?
<eruin> what's the consensus on a gtk-gui ubuntu installer?
<eruin> I'm guessing this'll be one of the next goals
<FTTP> eruin:  I dont think it should be a priority, as long as all the feature sets are there
(Kamion/#ubuntu) eruin: we hope to help Debian develop one; we're not targetting it for Hoary though, because it's too big a task
<eruin> yeah, I wouldnt expect it that early
(Kamion/#ubuntu) eruin: I've already made some progress, but there's a *lot* of usability work to be done
<FTTP> kamion:  Which projects are you responsible for?
<Sensebend> I don't think we need a graphical installer
(Kamion/#ubuntu) eruin: (as in, I've successfully booted a graphical d-i - butt-ugly, though)
<Sensebend> the text one is easy and fast
<eruin> @FTTP: for a distro with the scope ubuntu has, it should be ;)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: I'm the Ubuntu installer team leader
<eruin> Kamion, got a teaser? ;)
<FTTP> Kamion:  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
(Kamion/#ubuntu) eruin: not easily, unfortunately, it's difficult to build just at the moment
<Sensebend> even a non-technical user shouldn't have trouble with the current installer
<eruin> no the current installer is a breeze
<FTTP> kamion:  i didnt realize that.... ok now i got you on the spot :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Sensebend: that's true, but we've had enough requests that it's worth putting time into, even if a lot of people (including me) are personally quite happy with the current installer
<eruin> but that doesnt mean a gui is unable to improve it
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: only for about two minutes before my girlfriend trumps you :P
<FTTP> Kamion:  heh
<Sensebend> I find graphical installers are more trouble than they're worth
<FTTP> Kamion:  A couple of suggestions would be to make a rescue option
<FTTP> kamion:  in the install cd
<dafart> hi there
<cerebrix> oh since there are devs in here.  i just wanna say, ive been trying to use linux for 9 days now and this is the only distro to seem to really care about making things easier on new people.  so... thank you for that =D
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: yes, it's on my to-do as I mentioned
<dafart> anyone got amule working with ubuntu on amd64
<eruin> oh wow
<eruin> I didnt' ever get to try muine on fedora
<eruin> great player
<dafart> I can install the debian binary for amd64
<s0cks_> hmm. 40 gig windows, 80 gig linux
<FTTP> kamion:  sounds good.........
<dafart> but I have to use  sudo dpkg --install --ignore-depends=libwxbase2.4 --ignore-depends=libwxgtk2.4 amule_1.2.6+rc7-1_amd64.deb
<s0cks_> Sounds bout right.
<FTTP> kamion:  What other suggestions did i have :>
<eruin> 20gb windows, 250gb linux
<FTTP> kamion:  well you handle the grub installer part?
<FTTP> or thats someone else?
<s0cks_> eruin : I ain't right.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: which part is that?
<eruin> who made the livecd?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: I handle all of the installer for Ubuntu
<FTTP> kamion:  The part of the installer which installs grub :P
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: so that includes grub-installer, yes
<dafart> and now synaptic and apt-get complains about broken packages
<FTTP> kamion:  ok............ that part should be made clearer for the end user
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: sorry, I misread as "will you handle ..." which changed the meaning of the sentence a good deal
<FTTP> kamion:  As to the differences between mbr and the boot
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: please file bugs about usability issues.
* s0cks_ thinks it needs a graphical installer.
<FTTP> kamion:  Ok
<FTTP> kamion:  I did already
<FTTP> i think
(Kamion/#ubuntu) s0cks_: this topic really doesn't need debate; we already intend to work on this
<s0cks_> How self explanitory is the installer for a lifetime windows user?
(mjr/#ubuntu) pretty much
(jdub/#ubuntu) s0cks_: very simple
<s0cks_> i'm converting my friend to linux.
(mjr/#ubuntu) the hardest thing there is the partitioning (if you don't want to tell it to just take the whole disk)
<s0cks_> I am used to it, he isnt
<eruin> are the 6629-nvidia drivers heading into hoary soon?
(jdub/#ubuntu) *unless* they have to deal with partitioning issues
<FTTP> kamion:  The installer is good....... the old debian installer pre sarge was difficult
(mjr/#ubuntu) and that's pretty friendly too
<FTTP> kamion:  On balance its good
* s0cks_ is planning on using disk druid
<cardador> eruin: i also want to know someting about that
* calc doesn't seem much difference between the two besides hardware detection
<eruin> cardador, I've got them installed on my other partition (fc), the performance boost is quite noticeable
(Kamion/#ubuntu) mjr: partitioning's always a hard problem
<cardador> eruin: i heard so
<s0cks_> partititioning is easy
(Kamion/#ubuntu) some of the allegedly "friendly" partitioners are just hideous - I can't even begin to comprehend qtparted and the version in current Knoppix seems totally broken
<eruin> partitioning is much better in ubuntu than, say, windowsxp
<s0cks_> I am the master of hard disks
<FTTP> kamion : windows is harder than linux FYI
<FTTP> going into fdisk is confusing
<s0cks_> lol
<s0cks_> no it isnt
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: I'm not particularly impressed with the XP installer, certainly
<s0cks_> Im used to fdisk and disk druif
<s0cks_> d*
(Kamion/#ubuntu) s0cks_: dude, the XP installer really sucks, dunno if you've tried it recently
<s0cks_> Yeah
<s0cks_> I did it three weeks ago
<cardador> Kamion: and after installing it, you need to deal with blaster and co
<s0cks_> for the thousanth time.
<FTTP> kamion:  with xp u need to go into fdisk still?
<s0cks_> it autoexecs fdisk
<FTTP> i dont even remember, i didnt partition my drive
<s0cks_> hidden to the user.
<calc> well at least windows fdisks shows in MB not stupid IEEE MB
<eruin> FTTP, no, you dont need that with ubuntu either. but the partitioning tool in xp is quite infantile
<FTTP> oh
<s0cks_> wtf is an ieee mb?
<FTTP> ok
(Kamion/#ubuntu) it has a fairly crappy interactive partitioner as its very first stage
* calc really dislikes the new installers partitioning tool
(Kamion/#ubuntu) calc: it's got wildly mixed reactions; love/hate
<s0cks_> USE DISK DRUID
<cardador> what happened to gparted?
<calc> s0cks_: 1,000,000 bytes instead of 1,048,576
<s0cks_> Jesus, it isnt that hard.
(jdub/#ubuntu) Kamion: a couple of additional top-level simple paritioning choices would be handy -> "use free space" (only in the menu if there's enough free space) and "make room for ubuntu" (resize windows partition, etc)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) s0cks_: that's enough of that thank you
<calc> Kamion: also unless its fixed recently it didn't seem to be very accurate either
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jdub: see hoary for the first
(jdub/#ubuntu) Kamion: sweet.
<eruin> isn't that 1,024 ?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jdub: the second was impossible until hoary; guess we could, although it's a bit scary
(jdub/#ubuntu) Kamion: and you've got that ntfs resize thing in there already, but not the menu item?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jdub: right
<s0cks_> kamion : Im tellin you man. Compile a seperate installer.
<calc> s0cks_: i typically use regular fdisk with cylinder counts now, since it also converted to ieee mb format
(Kamion/#ubuntu) s0cks_: thanks but no thanks
<calc> eruin: 1 KB has been redefined to be 1000 bytes
<eruin> that'd be the day
<calc> and yes has been redefined as no
(Kamion/#ubuntu) calc: blame stupid standards bodies and hard disk manufacturers
<calc> Kamion: no reason for linux to follow them
<calc> nothing else does
(Kamion/#ubuntu) also, argue with Anton :-)
<s0cks_> calc : Confusing for the dual booters out there.
<calc> Kamion: i already argued with util-linux upstream and he found out fdisk wasn't fubar already and "fixed" it too
<eruin> well without that 1KB should be referred to as ~1KB
* Kamion doesn't feel like diverging Ubuntu for this particular issue, would be very confusing
<calc> cfdisk was already fubared at that time
(Kamion/#ubuntu) calc: well then you're ideally qualified to argue with the partman author aren't you? ;-)
<calc> supporting typing in 8.0 GiB would be good enough though
<calc> for example
(Kamion/#ubuntu) yes, I'd be happy with that, might be easy enough
(Kamion/#ubuntu) even though the GiB terminology sucks
(geppy/#ubuntu) Has anyone in here tried to run GTKRadiant on Ubuntu?
<s0cks_> I prefer percent disk space partitioners.
<calc> as it is if you want the real base 2 sizes you have to use fdisk in cylinder mode
<eruin> I want computers to die and one GB to be 1,000,000,000 bytes
<calc> eruin: already is in linux, you're safe :)
<eruin> blasted :p
<s0cks_> All the 40gb drives out there are like 39.5 anyways.
<calc> unless you have 1GB of ram, etc
<s0cks_> Just deal with it and go percent partitioners.
<calc> take the extra 80MB and throw it away
<eruin> hell
(Kamion/#ubuntu) s0cks_: you can type percentages at partman quite happily
<eruin> I have 120GB unused space on my main sata
<eruin> :P
<eruin> don't need it
<calc> luckily df still uses base
(Kamion/#ubuntu) s0cks_: as the installer tells you
<calc> er base 2
(Kamion/#ubuntu)  Hint: Use "20%" (or "30%", etc.) for 20% (resp. 30%, etc.) of the
(Kamion/#ubuntu)  available free space for this partition.  Use "max" as a shortcut for
(Kamion/#ubuntu)  the maximum allowed size.
<s0cks_> Eruin : If you would like to rent these 120 gb.....
<eruin> s0cks_, drivespace for beer?
<s0cks_> lol
<eruin> that's gotta be corona or grolsch though
<eruin> not some cheapass stuff like bud
<eruin> ~water
<s0cks_> Negative. Jack and Coke owns all beer.
<calc> perhaps the size of K/M/G should check your locale data and if you are in the US use base 2 the europeans can use metric sizes :)
<eruin> oh, but we boycot stuff like coke around here
(mjr/#ubuntu) bah, the US should use base 2.54
<s0cks_> ~drivespace3 was horrible.
(mjr/#ubuntu) would serve them right
<s0cks_> What bootloader does Ubuntu use?
<eruin> grub
<calc> mjr: we already redefined the metric prefixes to be base 2, don't need cm's ;)
<aaroncuk> hi is there a samba expert in the channel
<s0cks_> /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<eruin> oh great, OOo_1.9.m62_native_LinuxIntel_install.tar.gz contains nothing but a bunch of rpms
(housetier/#ubuntu) aaroncuk we are all samba experts, whats your problem?
<eruin> I need ooo1.9 for my oot docs!
(mjr/#ubuntu) I'm not
(housetier/#ubuntu) mjr I count for two then :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) mjr: become one.... quick
(ogra/#ubuntu) :)
<aaroncuk> not sure how to get it to work.. i have set it up but how do i manage my shares etc
<zenwhen_> i wrote samba, in shorthand, on notebook paper...
<s0cks_> /pwn!
<zenwhen_> but RMS stole it from me and open sourced it
(gen/#ubuntu) i see
* mjr books dance classes, quick
(ogra/#ubuntu) hehe
(housetier/#ubuntu) aaroncuk how do you want to manage your shares?
<eruin> oh gosh
<eruin> my digicam was handled in a great way
<eruin> that's it. I'm switching fulltime from fc :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) eruin: hooray......one more :)
<aaroncuk> i want to share one folder if possible.. so that windows users can add/delete files on it
(housetier/#ubuntu) aaroncuk ok how did you set up that share?
<eruin> now I can use my fsck my fc partition and use it for music
<eruin> (and I can't type properly)
<aaroncuk> i havent set it up yet
<aaroncuk> i dont know how.. only had linux for 3 days lol
<Sensebend> everyone started somewhere aaroncuk even the gurus where
<eruin> shares-admin requires a password, but my password is supposedly invalid
<eruin> that's weird
(housetier/#ubuntu) I was born omniscient ;)
<eruin> ah, shares-admin requires the ROOT password
<eruin> should I file a bug?
(jdub/#ubuntu) eruin: sure
(jdub/#ubuntu) it's a new module in gst, which we may or may not ship
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: hi - I'm looking through the channel log, and you recommended this command to someone -> dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86 <- what does the '-plow' do?
<eruin> jdub, what exactly does it share? over samba?
(ogra/#ubuntu) Xenguy: priotity low asks more questions
(jdub/#ubuntu) eruin: yeah
<eruin> great stuff
<eruin> gotta ship that ;p
(ogra/#ubuntu) Xenguy: i.e. your hsync and vsync values for the display
(housetier/#ubuntu) aaroncuk I started configuration with swat, maybe that'll get you started. create an adequate directory, define a share, maybe add a forced user, reload and try
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: that's good to know - tx
(housetier/#ubuntu) aaroncuk with samba there are as many pitfalls as config settings
<aaroncuk> cool
<aaroncuk> is swat on the apt-get thing
<FTTP> can someone walk me thru grub-install?
<FTTP> i need to reinstall grub
<eruin> jdub, err, gnome-vfs right?
<Gnobody> hey
<kgill> ogra you around?
<Gnobody> how do I take a screenshot in Gnome?
(housetier/#ubuntu) aaroncuk I don't know, it might. after installing you need to enable it in /etc/inetd.conf
<Gnobody> my screenshot program is broken in Hoary
<FTTP> then dont use hoary :P
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: yup
<Gnobody> NO hoary pwnz otherwise
(ogra/#ubuntu) housetier: no inetd .....
<usual> hi
<Gnobody> is there a console command for taking screenshots?
<usual> everyone
<kgill> hey like I said you do live in here :)B-P
<usual> import blah.jpg
<Gnobody> server-wide
<kgill> I am still having problems setting up the audio device
(housetier/#ubuntu) ogra ok
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: My problem is low refresh (61 Hz or so - unacceptable).  I tried manually editing /etc/X11/XFConfig-4 to modify the monitor hsync and vsync values, but it doesn't seem to have changed my low refresh problem.  The only way I can get a 73Hz refresh is to reduce the resolution to 640X480 (which is just too low) -- any clues on how I might hack the config file to increase refresh, or other ideas?
<kgill> do you have any other suggestions?
(housetier/#ubuntu) I haven't used ubuntu yet myself, only debian in all of its flavors
<s0cks> When is the next anticipated build of ubuntu?
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) s0cks: april
<JStrike> sabdfl : Saw the trailer for your new opensource program. Very cool
<FTTP> xenguy:  Thats fabio's dept
(Kamion/#ubuntu) s0cks: "build" or release?
<FTTP> xenguy:  Yeah i had low refresh too
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: have you found out the name of your sound device ?
<s0cks> Either.
<FTTP> xenguy:  My monitor does up to 100
<FTTP> i only got 75
(Kamion/#ubuntu) s0cks: we build stuff continuously, and the hoary development tree is readable by all
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) FTTP: how did you fix that?
<usual> how can i tell what my refresh rate is ACTUALLY at
<mojo> what equivalent 'prelink' engine that Ubuntu used ??
(Kamion/#ubuntu) mojo: none.
<kgill> it is not listed under lspci
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) FTTP: BTW, was that 'fabio' or 'fabbione' ?
<kgill> and the sound in built into the motherboard
<FTTP> xenguy:  samwe
<FTTP> err same
<kgill> I can lookup the chipset tho
<mojo> Kamion: arg,, I just try to find out a way to make my Cedega works, they only have solution for prelink. sigh....
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill do this
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) FTTP: k
<FTTP> xenguy:  email is fabbione
<FTTP> his name is fabio
(ogra/#ubuntu) Xenguy: card ?
<FTTP> xenguy:  I was speaking to him earlier on this issue
(Kamion/#ubuntu) s0cks: if you want a CD build, see the ubuntu-users mailing list, "Subject: Array CD 1"
<FTTP> xenguy:  they play it safe on refreshrates
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: a crappy S3 Trio (but I know it does better than 61Hz in X3 for example)
<FTTP> xenguy i dont even understand it fully
(Kamion/#ubuntu) s0cks: I announce those fairly frequently
(jdub/#ubuntu) eruin: hrm?
(ogra/#ubuntu) Xenguy: which driver did you choose ?
<FTTP> ogra:  you can manually create your own config files tho
<usual> how can i tell what my refresh rate is ACTUALLY at
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) kamion, sed didnt fix for me
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: vesa (I hacked that manually; ubuntu was trying something that did not work)
<FTTP> ogra:  The refresh rate mechanism for monitors does need improvement
<FTTP> ogra:  Or at least a fallback
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP..... please
<JStrike> sabdfl : Combine that with Ubuntu and your Carte Blanche episode, you really are getting the message across
<FTTP> ogra:  what?
(ogra/#ubuntu) Xenguy: there is a s3 driver that is accelerated....
<zenwhen> is anyone else having issues wiht aim?
<FTTP> ogra:  they are already testing a new mechanism
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gwildor: describe?
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP let me support Xenguy
<FTTP> ogra:  The newer x.org ones
<kgill> ogra: it has a  16-bit, integrated Plug and Play Crystal CS4236B
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gwildor: check the version carefully
<FTTP> ogra:  ok
(gen/#ubuntu) yes zenwhen
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: I'm listening :-)
<zenwhen> damn
<kgill> based on the Sound Blaster Pro
(ogra/#ubuntu) Xenguy: i'm digging :)
(gen/#ubuntu) haven't been able to get on for 5+ minutes
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) kamion, i try to upgrade.....i still get a sed error
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) hehe
(ogra/#ubuntu) Xenguy: s3virge is the name :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gwildor: on a hunch, please try 'sudo rm -f /usr/share/info/sed.info'
<eruin> is there a tool to convert rpms to debs ?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) eruin: alien
(ogra/#ubuntu) Xenguy: try this one
<eruin> Kamion, usable?
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) kamion, got nothing
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: ahh, OK - I believe I tried that one, and it didn't work with my card unfortunately :-(
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gwildor: no output? fine. try upgrading again
<farruinn> how does one add programs to the gnome menus?  update-menus doesn't seem to do it all the time...
(Kamion/#ubuntu) eruin: should be, it's pretty mature
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: thanks.... its sometimes hard to keep the concentration
<eruin> Kamion, k, cheers :)
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: there was one other driver that was suggested I might try - maybe I should go back and try that too
(ogra/#ubuntu) Xenguy: svga
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) Kamion,  still same error, synaptic shows "sed  4.1.2-2"
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: yes, that's the one
(gen/#ubuntu) gwildor, do you have the warty cd available
(ogra/#ubuntu) Xenguy: vesa is the slowest choice...but works always,,,,,
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) gen, i do
(gen/#ubuntu) you can copy the old one to home, then dpkg -i
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
(gen/#ubuntu) (from the cd)
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: ahh, OK.  Now there is still the issue that with X3 I was able to get a better refresh - I wonder if there is a way to hack the X4 config file to get better refresh rate?
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) kamion, you agree?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gwildor: that's old
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gwildor: 4.1.2-4 is current
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gwildor: 4.1.2-2 is known to be broken.
(ogra/#ubuntu) Xenguy: first take the faster driver.... it will change your abilitys
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: if it works ;-)  OK I'll see if it does
(gen/#ubuntu) it works gwildor, did it last night when sed was broken in hoary
<pinkee> hello
<kgill> ogra it comes back w/ unable to lookup comp name via gethostname()
(ogra/#ubuntu) Xenguy: try it.... :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: what does: hostname
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) gen,  kk, ill do that then, then upgrade to the new one
(gen/#ubuntu) its in pool/main/s
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: OK I will a little later (PC is in use ATM and I have to reboot into ubuntu)
(gen/#ubuntu) then /sed of course
<pinkee> i installed ubuntu today, and i want to know what to add to apt/sources.list to get universal.
<kgill> gnomemeeting "computername"
<FTTP> pinkee:  Nothing
<FTTP> pinkee:  Just check the universal sources
(ogra/#ubuntu)  pinkee: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<FTTP> pinkee:  They are unchecked
<FTTP> but they are there :)
<dafart> pinkee, do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources"
<FTTP> dafart no need
<FTTP> the sources are there already
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) can i enable "hold backspace and it delete the whole massage, instead of just one char?
<FTTP> in synaptic
<dafart> and uncomment the "#" in front of the universe / multiverse entries
<dafart> FTTP, no
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: in a terminal ?
(gen/#ubuntu) defart is correct
<kgill> yes
<pinkee> check them where?
<FTTP> gen:  We are both correct
<FTTP> gen:  there are 2 ways to do it
<dafart> synaptic uses /etc/apt/sources
<FTTP> gen:  You can check em in synaptic
(gen/#ubuntu) gui is no fun
<FTTP> or you can use dafarts way your choice :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: it really says gnomemeeting "computername" ??
<dafart> pinkee, check them with an editor like gedit
<FTTP> mine is the gui easier way
<dafart> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources
<pinkee> ok.
<pinkee> thanks
<FTTP> pinkee u in synaptic now?
<kgill> ogra: it says sudo: unable to lookup gnomemeeting via gethostname()
<dafart> FTTP, synaptic won't use universe/multiverse when they're still commented in /etc/apt/sources
<FTTP> dafart:  I didnt uncomment em and i got files from universe
<FTTP> dafart:  Trust me it works, i got my apc ups software from universe without uncommenting
<MaFioZoX> hi
<FTTP> without doing your step i mean
<MaFioZoX> feel?
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) can i enable "hold backspace and it delete the whole massage, instead of just one char?"
<FTTP> dafart:  if you like text then use normal debian :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 ..... complains about gnomemeeting ?
<FTTP> hehe
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) fttp, is that a no?
<dafart> I use gentoo, debian, slackware and am just giving ubuntu a try
(gen/#ubuntu) gwildor, did you get the 4.1.2-1 package
<FTTP> gwildor:  Debian is better if your a commandline guy
<kgill> ogra yes gnomemeeting is also the name of the computer I can change that if it will make it easier
<dafart> and thinking of trying yoper as well one day
<FTTP> gwildor:  I like GUI so ubuntu is nicer
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) gen, i am upgrading now
(gen/#ubuntu) k
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: lol, no....
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) fttp, i am talking in xchat even
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) FTTP, i mean can i enable it in xchat?
<FTTP> enable what?
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: havent thought that it could be the name.....its also a program
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: was a bit confusing
<kgill> ogra sorry  Im setting up this comp to test out gnomemeeting for accessability
(Gwildor/#ubuntu) fttp, when i HOLD Backspace, only 1 charachter gets deleted, i wont HOLD to continue oin with the rest of the message
<Gnobody> is there anyway to use my Sony NetMD in linux?
<dafart> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<dafart> ## repository.
<dafart> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<dafart> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<dafart> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<dafart> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<kgill> My project here in hawaii is putting on an international conferance to make linux accessable
<dafart> ## team.
<dafart> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<dafart> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<dafart> pinkee,
<Gnobody> kgill are you using hoary?
<dafart> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<kgill> I do windows and mac accessability and now learning linux to do the same
<kgill> Gnobody: yes
<FTTP> just sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnobody> restart your x-server and you backspace will work again it is bug
<FTTP> easiest way
<Gnobody> I found it yesterday
<FTTP> although u can just go to repositories i think it is and check em off :P
<FTTP> in synaptic :)
<FTTP> heh
<FTTP> gnobody prolly reported
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: hmm, does ifconfig show a lo interface ?
<Chibi> Bleh, not getting anywhere on the forums with this. :/
<pinkee> dafart: i know
<pinkee> i am not a newbie
<FTTP> is there a package so debian can use redhat rpm's?
<pinkee> i am just not familiar with ubuntu
<usual> alien
<kgill> ogra: yes and I am not sure what a lo interface is
<FTTP> err i mean ubuntu
(ogra/#ubuntu) FTTP: alien
<pinkee> alien
<usual> but don't do it
<Chibi> alien
<Chibi> D:
<usual> get the source
<usual> build a deb
<FTTP> thanks thanks thanks
<kgill> ogra: it also has the standered eth0
<Chibi> alien is dangerous
<FTTP> :)
<FTTP> oh
<usual> FTTP, don't
<FTTP> well yeah i usually can get the .bin
<FTTP> but its a pain to install
<FTTP> there has to be an easier way
<Gwildor> woot, made it thru another X restart....always so afraid i broke it
<usual> build a deb
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: local loopback... lots of services interact over it
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: thats ok...this error is weird.....
(BrittBS/#ubuntu)  anyone know of a free tool to convert motion jpeg->mpeg2?
<kgill> ogra: :) that is why I am here ;)
(ogra/#ubuntu) BrittBS: dunno if kino can do it (video editing SW)
<Chibi> Errr... static image to an audio/video file? o_O
<Gwildor> got my backspace key working like i want too
(BrittBS/#ubuntu) ogra, checking it out
<riffic> i think hoary broke my gnome
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: i suspect there is something wrong with your system i cant locate esp. as you are on hoary.....
<riffic> when gnome loads everything hard locks
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: are there _any_ modules listed if you do lsmod ?
<kgill> ogra: it has loads
<usual> hmmmm
<usual> xchat logs like this would be cool
<usual> any log
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: strange.....
<kgill> ogra: and it has many like snd_cs4236
<usual> http://colin.homeunix.org/xchat.mpeg
<usual> wouldn't that be cool for logs
<usual> haha
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: so snd_cs4236 is listed there......is there also a snd_mixer_oss ?
<cerebrix> so anyone in here an expert in getting sound working?  im still a total newbie when it comes to linux so if someone has some time pm me ok?  thank you =)
<kgill> ogra: yes
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: so does your sound probably work alredy ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) +a
<kgill> ogra: nope
<kgill> +a?
(ogra/#ubuntu) already
<mauri> hi
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill i addet the missing a
<kgill> ic sorry
(ogra/#ubuntu) :)
<eruin> what's up with antialiasing in ubuntu/hoary?
<riffic> can someone help? i get a hard lock when gnome loads, failsafe locks too
<eruin> doesn't seem to be happening, at leastnot until font-size 13
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: post the output to flood: lsmod|grep snd
<kgill> well, if you look at http://www.freestandards.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=61 you can see helping me out is doing a good thing for the linux comunity :)
<mauri> ehmm you guys have issues with screen savers freezing ubuntu.  Twice now and the second time when I went to select a diff screen saver.
<Chibi> eruin- Not sure, It's fine on my side. There were some x packages just updated, though
<mauri> I can't even ssh in, isn't ssh part of the default install?
<kgill> ogra: ok
<usual> check
<usual> dpkg -l|grep ssh
<NewComer> anyone aware of a firefox theme with Gorilla icons?
<Chibi> Yes
<usual> no, but the industrial theme is great
<cerebrix> NewComer: mars
<Chibi> I have one installed right now :D
<Chibi> mars has gorillized buttons
<NewComer> Chibi, seriously
<eruin> Chibi, http://appelsinjuice.org/dokk.png that's the kind of antialiasing i*m used to... what I see on my screen now seems more windows xp-ish
<kgill> ogra: I am also not getting sound out of Desktop press. sound
<Chibi> Have you tried /changing/ the antialiasing settings? :P
<usual> Chibi, where are those
<eruin> yeah :P
(erik/#ubuntu) hey, is there any easy way to mount an NTFS volume with captive and warty?
(erik/#ubuntu) I've got a not-very-linux-veteraney friend who's trying to and I don't want to direct him to dicking around in fstab
<Chibi> Are you sure it's not your font? o_O
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: i worked 10 years with handicapped people before it became an IT guy :)
<usual> Chibi, where are the aa settings
<eruin> Chibi, not sure.. I've simply copied over my ~/.fonts folder from my fedora install
<Chibi> Gnome has a dialog for changing them called 'Fonts'
<eruin> that could well be the problem.. what's the preferred way of installing fonts on ubuntu?
<NewComer> cerebrix, Chibi: any links? googling doesnt seem to help
<Gnobody> where do removeable storage devices show up when you plug them in?
(erik/#ubuntu) Gnobody: /media
<Chibi> Just a sec, newcomer
<Gnobody> ty
<mauri> I to say it but your ppc version really needs work.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: ~/fonts
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: ~/.fonts
<eruin> eek
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I mean
<kgill> great  I am a it guy helping the disabled. I guess I left off where you stoped ;) but just don't know linux well enough
<cerebrix> NewComer: i found this at the ubuntu forums, sec ill find you a link
<eruin> GammaRay: yeah, just drop the ttf fonts int here
<eruin> ?
<Chibi> eruin- you might want to run the font cacheing thing.
<eruin> Chibi, how? ;)
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: hehe.... great
<Chibi> Not sure, I've never used it before, I only use TrueType fonts.
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: you'll get used to it.....
<cerebrix> NewComer: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5212&highlight=mars
<eruin> Chibi, yeah using my windows ttf fonts
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: yep
<NewComer> cerebrix, thx
<Chibi> Well, I don't remember how windows AA looks, really. :/
<eruin> Chibi, horrible
<Chibi> Are the edges colored?
* GammaRay dislikes all AA
<eruin> I can't live without it ;P
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) have you guys seen raph levien's font-focusing stuff?
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) it's genius
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) he basically uses standard photographic techniques to sharpen the font
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) even on a flat panel monitor.. AA fonts just make things blurry imho
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) GammaRay: I use subpixel on an LCD
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) works great
(housetier/#ubuntu) focusing on the monitor works better
<Chibi> Gamma- That's the point of Anti-Aliasing. It's supposed to make things look smooth rather than hard-edged.
(housetier/#ubuntu) and it it doesn't any cpu cycles whatsoever
<kgill> ogra: I hope so
(jdub/#ubuntu) housetier: ?!
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Chibi: well I like sharp rather than "smooth"
<voth> can anyone rec. a better repository than the one used by default ?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) KneelBeforeXorg: I tried all the settings in the font dialog, and I found none that I liked
<Chibi> Heh, I know what you mean. :P
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) heh
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) KneelBeforeXorg: except, no AA ofcourse
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) I don't like the jagged staircase stuff that normal X fonts do
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) KneelBeforeXorg: that is the fonts and freetype
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: will you send your output of         lsmod|grep snd     to #flood ?
<Chibi> True-Type fonts weren't designed to be used without antialiasing.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) w/ good fonts and the bytecode interperter on, X fonts look easily as good as windows w/out AA
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ubuntu seems to leave the bytecode interperter on btw..
<Chibi> Yep. But we're talking about windows fonts on X. Not legacy X fonts.
<kgill> ogra: what is #flood
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: join #flood
<socomm> kgill: an IRC channel dedicated to flooders.
<Chibi> I couldn't live without Arial Unicode, for example. D:
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Chibi: you can choose AA on a per font basis
<kgill> ok great
<Chibi> Lazy.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) my lazy default is "avoid fonts that look bad w/out AA"
<Chibi> I have X fonts set to no AA, and ttf to basic AA
<socomm> kgill: usually used to paste config files, or large text messages.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Chibi: /etc/fonts/local.conf
<cerebrix> hey being new to the linux thing, whats better to ask for help in?  the forums or the listserv?
<kgill> ok in there now
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Chibi: I think you can even place a config file in your home dir
<kgill> just do a past or should I tell the group what I am doing?
<Chibi> cerebix- Mailinglist for most things.
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: just paste
<cerebrix> Chibi: thanks =)
<Chibi> You'll usually get answered faster because we all have mail notifiers. :P
<kgill> ok done
<Chibi> And the real guru's all hang out in the console or emacs. most webforums crap out on text-mode browsers.
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: you forgot the |grep snd  :)
<socomm> cerebrix: http://www.google.com/linux
<kgill> darn
<kgill> sorry
(ogra/#ubuntu) hehe
(ogra/#ubuntu) np
<eruin> eep, can anyone guide me to running fontcache?
(ogra/#ubuntu) the first lines show it all....
<eruin> guess I'm headed for an x restart ;)
<NewComer> cerebrix, noticed that it doesn't follow the gtk theme? aside from the tabs thing
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: the order seems a little strange, but else it looks ok.....
<kgill> thats weird
(jdub/#ubuntu) erik: hrm?
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: does the volume control keep the setting if you adjust it, or does it flip back to zero ?
<kgill> it keeps flipping back to zero
(ogra/#ubuntu) jdub: too slow....
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: sudo modprobe snd-mixer-oss
<dafart> how do I tell apt-get that one of the packages it assumes is broken is NOT broken in fact
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: hmm, are you sure....
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: which package ?
<kgill> ogra same error as before
<eruin> okaay. I've run dpkg-reconfigure locales, made sure only norwegian locales are there, but my gnome is still in danish (well, a weird mix of norwegian and danish) and XCHAT is in SWEDISH! what's up?
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: ive seen it.....
<dafart> I installed amule for amd64 using sudo dpkg --install --ignore-depends=libwxbase2.4 --ignore-depends=libwxgtk2.4 amule_1.2.6+rc7-1_amd64.deb
<dafart> now apt-get assumes it's broken
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: --ignore-depends ?
<dafart> and removes it everytime I use apot-get or synaptic
<dafart> yes
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: so it probably _is_ broken :)
<dafart> no
<dafart> it works fine
<eruin> if you have to ignore-depends...
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: its missing a package dependency.....so it is broken
<dafart>  amule is afhankelijk van libwxbase2.4 (>= 2.4.2.6); maar:
<dafart>   Versie van libwxbase2.4 op het systeem is 2.4.2.4ubuntu1.
<dafart>  amule is afhankelijk van libwxgtk2.4 (>= 2.4.2.6); maar:
<dafart>   Versie van libwxgtk2.4 op het systeem is 2.4.2.4ubuntu1.
<dafart> in case you know dutch
<dafart> only thing is'
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: dont flood here
<usual> even linux has it's stupid errors
<dafart> lol
<usual> /var/log/apache/access.log not a log file.
<dafart> that's not flood
<dafart> that's verbose from dpkg
<dafart> so
<eruin> anyone know how I can force ubuntu NOT to utilize locales I haven't even installed?
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: 2.4.2.6 != 2.4.2.4
<eruin> even less made default?
<dafart> it looks for libwxbase2.4 but finds 2.4.2.4ubuntu1
<dafart> and it simply works
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: there is no 2.4.2.6 in warty.....
<dafart> but apt-get assumes it doesn't work
<dafart> I know
<dafart> nonetheless, ignoring makes it install just fine
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: apt-get is probably right...did you test _all_ functionallity over a long time period :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: apt-get is for keeping your system clean and healthy
<eruin> the whole POINT of apt-get is to satisfy dependencies
<dafart> no, all I need for now is to have apt-get not assume it to be broken
<eruin> and you BROKE that
<eruin> jees
<dafart> 'you know how to fix that?
* dafart sighs
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: so it takes the commands the package maintainer gave the package for real :)
<dafart> obviously
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: get a amule package for 2.4.2.4 :)
<dafart> I would if there was one
<dafart> for amd64
<dafart> but obviously there is none
<dafart> except a debian unstable package
<dafart> etc etc
<dafart> does anyone know how to configure apt-get not to assume it to be broken?
<dafart> since that was my initial question
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: is there a source repository for the pkg ?
<dafart> haven't found it
(erik/#ubuntu) is openoffice.org in hoary amd64 re-gtkized?  warty oo.o amd64 is ugly :(
<eruin> lol
<EvilOverlord> dafart, its been years since I used apt-get so don't quote me, but I believe there is a way to specifiy to install without dependancies.
<FTTP> anyone familiar with grub-install?
<dafart> yes, I used that way
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: what about the control ?
<dafart> but now apt-get complains about the package to be broken
<eruin> I have an apt-get output in synaptic that first uses english, then norwegian nynorsk, then english, then to finish off the confusion, it spits out danish
<dafart> and uninstalls it everytime I use apt-get or synaptic or aptitude or whatever
<eruin> I don't HAVE danish installed
<eruin> does ANYONE here know what's up with hoary and locales?
<FTTP> linux RUINED my XP
<FTTP> doh
<FTTP> errr more like XP ruined my linux :P
<FTTP> hehe
<kgill> ogra: control?
(ogra/#ubuntu) eruin: its hoary :)
<kgill> in system prefs?
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: volume control
<voth> how do i change repositories ?
<eruin> ogra, locales can't be thaat broken
<kgill> ogra: keeps going to zero
(ogra/#ubuntu) eruin: in hoary everything is reworked to utf-8 locales must be broken for a while :)
<eruin> ogra, yeah, that's fair enough, but using locales that ain't even installed is a bit freaky
(ogra/#ubuntu) eruin: hehe....
<eruin> and a different locale for just about every app is just downright annoying ;P
(jdub/#ubuntu) eruin: run 'dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<eruin> I have
(jdub/#ubuntu) and chosen...?
<eruin> only my very own utf8 locale is installed, and it's default
<eruin> nb_NO
<riffic> i seem to be having a problem with nautilus and hoary
(jdub/#ubuntu) nb_NO.UTF-8, right?
<eruin> yeah
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) norway is always a protest
(jdub/#ubuntu) eruin: what's in your /etc/environment and /etc/locale.gen?
<daniels> eruin: yeah, I know what the problem is
<daniels> it's a bug in X.Org, I found out what it was today (finally), fixed it
<eruin> daniels, apart from me being a newbie ubuntu user?
<eruin> wahoo!
<s0cks> I want my CDs to show up already :P
<eruin> :)
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: i guess you have to adjust some module options for your ISA soundcard, but i have no clue about the values....
<daniels> jdub: i assume he means the bug in xlibs-data whereby every X app ever would spit out 'HFS MAN WTF IS THIS LOCALE' on UTF-8 locales
<kgill> ok thank you for all your help
(jdub/#ubuntu) heh
(jdub/#ubuntu) rocking
<eruin> jdub, hum, lots of variants of my own locale for language, plus; eh, "da", "sv" and english
<daniels> jdub: yeah, really ill
<kgill> ogra: do you worlk for ubuntu?
<eruin> lang is the one I set in dpkg-reconfigure
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: nope.....
<kgill> ogra: or is this a hang out spot for you
<eruin> jdub, I did set LANGUAGE to nb_NO only before starting gdm though
<xxorr> is ubuntu stable yet ?
(ogra/#ubuntu) kgill: i simply love ubuntu...
<eruin> daniels, when can I expect a fixed xorg in hoary? :)
(jdub/#ubuntu) xxorr: the ubuntu 4.10 (warty warthog) release came out in october.
<xxorr> ogra: yeah , debian is sweet
(ogra/#ubuntu) xxorr: warty is the stable release
<usual> eruin, what is wrong with xorg in hoary
<kgill> oga: hehe ohwell thankx for everything bye
<eruin> usual, locale issues according to daniels
<socomm> Ubuntu? Think I've heard of that distro.
<xxorr> ogra: you know ubuntu is debian based right ? =] 
<usual> ok, i just upgraded again today (xorg)
(ogra/#ubuntu) xxorr: yep
<FTTP> are there any bootloaders other than grub + lilo?
<FTTP> for linux that are worth their weight?
<FTTP> anything in sourceforge or anything?
<eruin> not really
<FTTP> grub isnt good
<eruin> grub is excellent ;)
<FTTP> eruin not for me
<eruin> restart
<FTTP> keeps messing up everything
<FTTP> eruin maybe grub2 will be better
<FTTP> if there was a replacement i would swap it
<dafart> lilo
<dafart> but that won't work on amd64
<dafart> :(
* dafart kicks the shit out of dpkg
<dafart> it is NOT broken
<usual> dafart, what is it saying is broken
<FTTP> if grub is the best for now, then thats not saying much :P
<mass> hi! can ubuntu be installed on a software striped raid?
<usual> I like grub
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: I happen to like lilo better
<dafart> something I installed with dpkg --install --ignore-depends=
<usual> dafart, what is it
<FTTP> gammaray for what reason?
<dafart> amule for amd64
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: a> simplier b) does not rely on a config file existing on an hdd at boot
<usual> amule - aNOTHER eMule P2P Client
<socomm> http://www.xs4all.nl/~lennartb/bootloaders/
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: did you try another mule ? i.e. is there a xmule package for amd64 in ubuntu
<FTTP> socomm i found this one:  http://lwn.net/Articles/89772/
<FTTP> good article
<dafart> no way I'm gonna use xmule
<FTTP> explains pros and cons
<dafart> read the fora a bit
<FTTP> socomm yeah yours is newer i think
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: ?? whats wrong with it ?
<dafart> and amule is much neater
<dafart> also runs in cmd mode
<usual> compile your own package
<FTTP> June 16, 2004
<FTTP> nope guess not
<FTTP> mine was newer :P
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: mldonkey ?
<dafart> usual, I keep getting errors about wxGTK not being installed
<dafart> it can't find wx-config
<dafart> and neither can I
<FTTP> GRUB is, according to its developers, alpha-quality software. Use at your own risk.
<Chibi> Then install wmgtk, you nut D:
* FTTP goes to lilo
<usual> libwxgtk2.4-dev
<dafart> yeah yeah
<dafart> etc
<Chibi> Grub is fine.
<socomm> dafart: you need the wxgtk-dev
<usual> dafart, install the dev package of it
<usual> libwxgtk2.4-dev libwxgtk2.4-contrib-dev
<mass> sorry, my client crashed, so I have to ask again - does ubuntu support  creation of and installation onto a software striped raid?
<FTTP> chibi:  Grub is better but its still not stable with windows xp
<usual> FTTP, I have to disagree
<Chibi> Grub is better with windows than Lilo is.
<Chibi> :/
<usual> FTTP, I have bene using grub with XP for quite some time
<socomm> usual: your right to disagree has been stripped.
<FTTP> usual:  i installed 2 distributions of linux, each one killed my boot partition
<usual> socomm, how do you figure
<FTTP> both were grub
<socomm> usual: forget it.
<FTTP> i never ever ever lost my windows boot partition
<usual> FTTP, thats what grub does
<usual> the MBR?
<Mojo_Jojo> hey, I was wondering why when I can sometimes see my windows shares, it only seems to work when it wants too :/
<FTTP> usual, each one had problems with booting into windows
<FTTP> one got the file corrupted
<FTTP> grub is definitely not stable
<Chibi> If you install something onto the boot record, the thing that was there before will be overwritten.
<usual> i have never had those issues
<Chibi> It's common sense. D:
<usual> :(
<FTTP> chibi:  No i mean the grub bootloader installed
<usual> how can grub currupt an XP boot file?
<FTTP> usual:  The grub corrupted the grub
<FTTP> its unstable
(ogra/#ubuntu) usual: nobody had if he didnt play around with grub.....
<usual> wow , never seen that happen
<socomm> usual: by exposing it to kitty pr0n.
<FTTP> usual:  Happens with novel desktop linux 9
<usual> FTTP, I have used grub with countless dists with XP dual boot
<FTTP> usual:  and with ubuntu it corrupted my hd as well
<usual> never had an issue
<mass> socomm: meow?
<FTTP> usual:  Do you dual boot windows xp and linux?  it seems to be a common problem
<usual> yes i do
<FTTP> usual:  Alot of people have the same issue as me
<Chibi> 'corrupted your harddrive'?
<usual> i dunno why
<FTTP> chibi:  caused errors on my hd
<raj> I am ready to spend $30-40 bucks on wifi card that works with ubuntu. Can anyone suggest a decent card?
<Chibi> That isn't very sensible. :/
<FTTP> chibi:  I had to use chkdsk to fix it and the windows recovery
<mass> wow, are decent wifi cards really that cheap now?
<FTTP> chibi:  Something was up
<Chibi> It's windows fault, not grub's :P
<FTTP> chibi:  it could be due to certain configs or something
<FTTP> chibi:  It needs to be fixed :)
<FTTP> hopefully grub2 will fix it
<Chibi> Windows will never be fixed. :P
<FTTP> no not windows
<FTTP> the bootloader needs to work better with windows
<Chibi> No no no. Windows needs to work better with the bootloader.
<Chibi> :D
<dafart> fuck windows
<dafart> shiteating bastards
<FTTP> chibi:  It could be due to lba or something
<FTTP> chibi:  I dont know
<FTTP> chibi:  Could be a kernel problem too
(ogra/#ubuntu) dafart: please watch your words....
<pepsi> eat my pants
<dafart> amen
<Chibi> It's windows >O!
<FTTP> chibi:  no
<FTTP> chibi:  I dont know :) just has to be fixed
<socomm> dafart: Watch that `w' word.
(jdub/#ubuntu) dafart: keep it civilised please
<FTTP> chibi:  so i can dual boot
<FTTP> with no issues
<dafart> ?
<pepsi> :P
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: the problems here are not necessarily grub's fault. you've mentioned quite a few variables there. grub, in general, handles multiple OS booting issues very well.
<dafart> what a usefull lagging script messages
<dafart> btw the dev version seems to work fine
<Chibi> Yes, dafart. Be polite! 'sexual penertation disgusting operating system!' 'anal body waste consuming fatherless children!'
<dafart> but ubuntu by default doesn't have a gtk1.2 dev version installed as well
<FTTP> jdub:  not sure........... had bad issues with lilo tho with slackware back in the days
(jdub/#ubuntu) Chibi: that's not helpful. don't.
<Chibi> Hehe. :P
<dafart> polite towards who?
<FTTP> jdub:  like i would get all these weird characters on my screen and would have to reboot
(jdub/#ubuntu) dafart: by default, there are no -dev packages, nor gtk+ 1.2 packages at all.
<FTTP> jdub:  That was with lilo way back when
<FTTP> Since I installed Ubuntu I have had slowness/tons of issues in my system when using
<FTTP> Windows XP with it appearing to boot up ok but then the system becomes non
<FTTP> responsive.    If I replace the mbr with windows the problem clears up.  It appears as
<FTTP> though something happens which causes problems with Windows XP.
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: we're not talking about lilo.
<FTTP> jdub:  Right but it appears to be bootloader related
<Chibi> FTTP- I've had that happen without touching another operating system. It's a windows problem, I'm telling you :o
<FTTP> jdub:  Its as if by changing the bootloader windows has issues
(jdub/#ubuntu) Chibi: it's not appreciated, even as a joke.
<FTTP> and the reason is due to the mbr getting corrupted
<Chibi> Hey hey now, I was just helping dafart tone down. :/
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: the bootloader *replaces* the mbr. there are plenty of variables there.
<FTTP> jdub:   ok well wheres the issue?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Chibi: regardless, you were continuing it unnecessarily
<FTTP> jdub:  I mean other than the bootloader what could be the issue?
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: i don't know dude, you've mentioned a *lot* of variables
<[SPD] RalphNader> can't you just clear the mbr then put lilo in?
<FTTP> jdub:  All I know is since I installed ubuntu i had windows problems, fixed the mbr and ran a chkdsk and redid the bootcfg to default blah blah and now its working fine with windows, HOWEVER i dont have linux working yet
<FTTP> cause of grub, im afraid it will mess up my partition again
<[SPD] RalphNader> fttp, use lilo
<[SPD] RalphNader> I've seen grub cause issues with lots of different things
<[SPD] RalphNader> esp raid arrays
<FTTP> ralphnader:  i dont have raid
<[SPD] RalphNader> not the point
<FTTP> ralphnader:   2 hds on eide
<[SPD] RalphNader> just saying
<[SPD] RalphNader> I know a guy who borked his raid controller using grub
<[SPD] RalphNader> of course thats his story
<[SPD] RalphNader> but I put lilo on for him and it worked fine
<[SPD] RalphNader> could be user error
<[SPD] RalphNader> but I steer clear of grub
<FTTP> alot of people on here disagree with you :P
<FTTP> but grub is still considered alpha quality
<[SPD] RalphNader> heh
<FTTP> need more stable grub
<[SPD] RalphNader> well that's their prerogative, of course
<[SPD] RalphNader> but I've personally had problems with grun
<[SPD] RalphNader> er
<[SPD] RalphNader> grub
<[SPD] RalphNader> and none with lilo
<pepsi> hrm
<pepsi> time for grub
<pepsi> bbl
<dafart> w00t sensitive people here
<dafart> anyone using amd64?
(erik/#ubuntu) install the i am
(erik/#ubuntu) asontuha
(erik/#ubuntu) ahem
(erik/#ubuntu) I am
<dafart> I'll make a .deb for amule cvs for ubuntu on amd64
<[SPD] RalphNader> so I've been told that ubuntu is the stuff
<dafart> in case someone wants to try it out
(erik/#ubuntu) dafart: what's amule?
<FTTP> ralphnader:  Im gonna try grub one more time
<[SPD] RalphNader> I run SuSE currently... thinking of trying ubuntu out
<dafart> p2p client
<[SPD] RalphNader> what do you guys like about it?
<[SPD] RalphNader> never heard of amule
<calc> its debian :)
<[SPD] RalphNader> emule
<dafart> emule fork
<[SPD] RalphNader> forked up emule?
<[SPD] RalphNader> lol
<dafart> ?
<[SPD] RalphNader> what kind of package management does ubuntu use?
<[SPD] RalphNader> I'm very tired of YaST
<[SPD] RalphNader> it's teh suck
<dafart> .deb
<[SPD] RalphNader> hmmm
<calc> [SPD] RalphNader: dpkg
* [SPD] RalphNader nods
<dafart> erik, http://www.amule.org/
<FTTP> other than security, my windows xp pro system has been stable i must say
(ogra/#ubuntu) [SPD] RalphNader: synaptic
<FTTP> but
<FTTP> i hate microsofts dominance
<FTTP> and i hate the security flaws
<[SPD] RalphNader> well I had xp pro
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: give it a rest, please
<calc> xp has been stable for me except for the time it ate all my data
<pepsi> heh
<dafart> be carefull FTTP, people seem to be picky on the subject
<[SPD] RalphNader> then I tried mandrake
<[SPD] RalphNader> which is even more bloated than windows
<[SPD] RalphNader> I like compact
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) [SPD] RalphNader: meaningless
<[SPD] RalphNader> what's meaningless gamma?
(jdub/#ubuntu) dudes, please take the distro discussion/flaming elsewhere
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) mandrake can be installed in 68MB
* calc thinks something is loose in his lcd, backlight flickers
<[SPD] RalphNader> jdub, it's semi-pertinent to what I'm asking in here
(ogra/#ubuntu) offtopic > #ubuntu-offtopic
<FTTP> lol
<[SPD] RalphNader> which is what's better about ubuntu
<FTTP> anyways enuff about msft
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I like ubuntu but I'm not about to put up w/ meaningless bad mouthing
(jdub/#ubuntu) [SPD] RalphNader: we can determine that without the dissing.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) of any distro
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hell, of anything
<calc> [SPD] RalphNader: all dists are pretty much the same, the biggest difference being release timing, and how they are branded
<[SPD] RalphNader> lol I'm not badmouthing, just expressing what's steered me where I am now
<FTTP> ok i got the grub people helping me :)
<[SPD] RalphNader> well when I installed mandrake I was a n00b... so to me it seemed no better than what I had
<[SPD] RalphNader> which was XP
<[SPD] RalphNader> I know better now
<[SPD] RalphNader> I've been on SuSE 9.0 for a while... but I want something a little more compact in its default packages, and more of a standard linux
<[SPD] RalphNader> which is what I'm told ubuntu is
<kensai> [SPD] RalphNader, thats ubuntu right
<[SPD] RalphNader> I'm still in the learning process... if any linux user ever gets out of that process
* iZm wonders if there is such a thing as a standard linux
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) iZm: lsb?
<calc> debian can be installed in even small space, all depends on how small you want it
<kensai> [SPD] RalphNader, no one gets out of the learning process
* [SPD] RalphNader nods, kensai
<calc> iirc a minimal debian install is between 50-100MB
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I like less config tools, more of things just working
<[SPD] RalphNader> Gamma, I like the power to be there, just not sprawled all over the place
(iZm/#ubuntu) I spend my days building gentoo, suse and debian servers. It is nice to come home to a relaxing distro like ubuntu. Quick and trouble free so far.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) so.. when do we get chkconfig (-;
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ?
<[SPD] RalphNader> do you have to do and FTP install or can you get .iso files?
<calc> [SPD] RalphNader: there are isos available
<[SPD] RalphNader> good deal
<calc> [SPD] RalphNader: for the first cd anyway
<[SPD] RalphNader> lol
<[SPD] RalphNader> from what I'm hearing
<[SPD] RalphNader> one CD will do it
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) which reminds me.. is there an ftp install?
<[SPD] RalphNader> what's the default desktop? gnome?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I have not seen any floppy images anywhere
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) [SPD] RalphNader: yes, gnome
<calc> [SPD] RalphNader: one cd has enough to get a system up, there are other things available as well in the archive
<[SPD] RalphNader> I've been using KDE for some time
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) kde isn't included unless you add the universe repository
<calc> typing over ssh when you are lagged sucks
<[SPD] RalphNader> I tried to install gnome on SuSE and it doesn't like something about my GTK libraries
<kensai> [SPD] RalphNader, KDE is usable in Ubuntu I've personaly tried it
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) though kde isn't "supported"
<[SPD] RalphNader> lol
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg > hoary | No pasting in the channel use pastebin.com or #flood | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs | offtopic > #ubuntu-offtopic | Just ask, don't ask to ask | English only!
* Gmail pokes the spelling mistakes
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Xorg is greater than hoary? huh?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs
<[SPD] RalphNader> I don't know what either is
(jdub/#ubuntu) let's not fill the topic with crap, please
(erik/#ubuntu) yeah, like how cat is greater than foo.txt
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) erik: the context is english, not the shell
<[SPD] RalphNader> well I"m off to do some fragging
<daniels> greebo: DUDE!
<[SPD] RalphNader> thanks for your help and tips
<kensai> [SPD] RalphNader, happy fragging
<[SPD] RalphNader> I'm sure I'll be back here when I actually go to install and configure :)
<[SPD] RalphNader> ty kens
<kensai> I'm seeing kde 3.3 is there in ubuntu or my eyes are telling lies?
<kensai> I see some 3.3 packages in apt
(Gmail/#ubuntu) UdontKno1: /nick UdontKnow
<aaroncuk> hi guys... trying to run X -configure.. any ideas how lol?? i have downloaded and installed the savage driver and im trying to set it up
<greebo> daniels, heya :)
<s0cks> Here to work for a while.
<s0cks> Hey Udontknow
<kgill> ogra: you still here
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) websters has a definition for Gamma Ray the band...
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) http://www.webster-dictionary.org/definition/Gamma%20Ray%20%28band%29
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) and Ext3
<s0cks> Ugh.
<Gnobody> does anybody else have a dependancy problem in hoary with kcontrol???
<s0cks> Still waiting for the distro to get here.
<s0cks> That could take a while. And I can't really 'do' anything but hang out until that happens.
<Gnobody> where is KDE 3.3.1 in hoary???
* Gmail starts crying
(Gmail/#ubuntu) 1  	Fedora  	1717
(Gmail/#ubuntu) 2 	Mandrakelinux 	1536
(Gmail/#ubuntu) 3 	SUSE 	1325
(Gmail/#ubuntu) 4 	MEPIS 	1053
(Gmail/#ubuntu) 5 	Ubuntu 	1046
* s0cks slaps Gmail with some ascii
<s0cks> Mandrake really is garbage. I sampled it today on my friends system.
* Gmail /msg s0cks with some
(Gmail/#ubuntu) so is mepis
<calc> Gnobody: 3.3.1 just was finished in sid recently, someone will probably put it in hoary eventually
(Gmail/#ubuntu) so id suse
(Gmail/#ubuntu) so is fedora
(Gmail/#ubuntu) ...
(neill/#ubuntu) Gmail: what are those numbers?
<Gnobody> eventually?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) s0cks: how exactly?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) s0cks: why why the name calling?
<s0cks> It is pretty glitchy.
<s0cks> And the interface is horrible.
<s0cks> To me at least.
<s0cks> Suse is better.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) the interface?
<s0cks> And Gentoo is fine, im suprised it isn't up there
<s0cks> Fedora is good.
<usual> bloat
<s0cks> But mepis and mandrake aren't anything special.
(Gmail/#ubuntu) neill: distrowatch.org in one month mode
<usual> gentoo users crack me up
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I was not aware that any distro had it's own interface
<calc> well kde on debian/ubuntu is stock so you probably won't like it
<usual> the "optimized" gentoo apps are slower than the debian i386 binary's
<Gnobody> does anybody know how to fix the kcontrol broken pipe error when trying to install KDE??
<Gnobody> in hoary?
<kensai> usual, youre right for me they are the same
<calc> Gnobody: msg me the error i might be able to figure it out
<Gnobody> k
<seek187> yeah I get that error too
<seek187> when I was trying to install k3b
<s0cks> I want a linux shell for windows.
<s0cks> With no bugs.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) s0cks: I myself think that urpmi is pretty special
<calc> s0cks: run cygwin
<calc> Gnobody: looks like the versions of packages are out of sync on ubuntu
<FTTP> ok i think i know what happened now
<FTTP> By the way, as noted above, it is quite difficult to guess BIOS drives correctly under a UNIX-like OS. Thus, grub-install will prompt you to check if it could really guess the correct mappings, after the installation. The format is defined in Device map. Please be quite careful. If the output is wrong, it is unlikely that your computer will be able to boot with no problem.
<calc> Gnobody: the problem isn't the pipe, its the overlapping file
(gen/#ubuntu) s0cks: bb4win
<FTTP> grub didnt correctly determine my mappings correctly
<FTTP> and thats why i keep having issues
<FTTP> so how do i manually enter em? :)
<s0cks> cygwin il try first
<usual> "Gates gets spammed 4 million times a day"
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I'd hate to think he has just one email address
(Gmail/#ubuntu) let spam him
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) ogra: nope, that svga driver didn't work either, so looks like I'm stuck with the vesa driver
(Gmail/#ubuntu) DEAR MR GATE YOU ARE THE WINNER OF $USD99,999,999 (NINE....)
* Gmail rotfl
<s0cks> I have a feeling that since I sold Gmail's email address, it will grow in spam popularity.
(scopecrp/#ubuntu) mailto:billg@microsoft.com
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) fabbione: are you around (FTTP said you might be able to help with a refresh/resolution problem) ?
<aaroncuk> hi all i really need some help with X
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) fabbione: I think I'm stuck with a 'vesa' driver for a crappy S3 Trio vid card, and I'm wondering if there are any known ways to manually tweak the refresh past 61Hz (without reducing resolution down to 480X640) ?
<aaroncuk> my config file is nackered and it wont load!!
(gen/#ubuntu) nackered
(Gmail/#ubuntu) lol
<aaroncuk> fatal server error, no screens found, have tried to run X -configure
(Gmail/#ubuntu) wtf linux@microsoft.com
<aaroncuk> is there a way to reinstall it?
(scopecrp/#ubuntu) Gmail its the ms anti-terror hotline
(gen/#ubuntu) un-nacker
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) Xenguy: not for vesa
<FTTP> ok i figured out how to do grub-install
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) you need to use the s3 driver
<FTTP> i think my bios is f0cked for linux hto
(Gmail/#ubuntu) 0_0 http://blogs.msdn.com/mscomts/archive/2004/04/30/124343.aspx
<FTTP> err tho
(Gmail/#ubuntu) they claim they use linux servers
<FTTP> i have no lba option in bios
<FTTP> its a dell
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: do you mean literally 's3' ?
<FTTP> will wait for new bios
<kensai> Gmail, it is proved that they use Linux servers
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) scopecrp: yes I think that's right
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) er Xenguy
<s0cks> gateway voids your warranty if you use linux
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) let me verify
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: I'll try it now, sec
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: Oh OK
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) yes
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) s3
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: I'll try it now, sec
<FTTP> where is the mount partition for windows located?
<FTTP> i modified the mount last time
<FTTP> i thought it was in /mnt
<calc> maybe /media ?
<FTTP> where is the ubuntu faq on that?
<calc> the location for mounts is supposed to be /media with new fhs
<FTTP> calc nope not in media
<FTTP> i have 3 cdroms in there
<FTTP> weird
<FTTP> i have 2 cdrom drives, not 3
<calc> well if its setup at all it should be listed in /etc/fstab file
<FTTP> yeah thats it
<FTTP> thanks
<FTTP> i fergot where i mounted it :)
<FTTP> doh
<FTTP> i must have done it on the last install
<FTTP> have to readd it
<aaroncuk> ok the reconfigure thing hasnt worked
<paph> anyone know why i cant login as root at all, keeps saying my password is incorrect...
(jdub/#ubuntu) paph: there is no root user on ubuntu. you never specified a password for it, if you remember your install. :)
(jdub/#ubuntu) paph: see the FAQ for more info
<Albright> How can I re-run the installer/configuration program?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Albright: what do you need to change?
<Albright> Well, I recently changed my WEP password on my base station...
(jdub/#ubuntu) Albright: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Albright> And I can't get my machine's wireless card to cooperate using iwconfig...
<aaroncuk> it just keeps saying no screens found
<Albright> Hmm...
<s0cks> Gmail : people are campeigning to get you glined
(Gmail/#ubuntu) klined
<calc> gline/kline is effectively the same
<aaroncuk> how would i find out my video cards bus indentifier
<aaroncuk> its on board
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) calc: well not really but on this network it is
<calc> aaroncuk: lspci
<calc> HrdwrBoB: ah
(Gmail/#ubuntu) s0cks: stephen is a moron a staffer will never lisson to a moron
<daniels> Gmail: dude, please stop pasting distrowatch stats, OK?
<FTTP> wheres the faq on ubuntu for mounting in windows?
<FTTP> i mean mounting windows partition
<eruin> ah, okay. font settings (antialiasing/subpixel rendering, etc) in gnome/hoary doesn't actually work
<scoon> how can i have apt-get not re-install the binary of a package after i have already installed the source with dpkg -i ?
<eruin> settings don't get applied. I had to edit /etc/fonts/local.conf manually
<paph> jdub, i read the faq and my attempts at sudo passwd root leave me prompted to enter a passwd b4 i can change it
<farruinn> FTTP, mount -t vfat /dev/hd** /dir
<eruin> FTTP
(jdub/#ubuntu) paph: it's asking for your password.
(jdub/#ubuntu) paph: i'd encourage you to not set the root password, and work with sudo
<paph> i typed it in
<farruinn> as long as you formatted windows partition/drive as vfat and not ntfs
(jdub/#ubuntu) paph: it's worth trying
<FTTP> farruinn no i want to modify my etc fstab
<FTTP> there was a faq on ubuntu website
<eruin> FTTP, /dev/sda2       /media/data     vfat    users,umask=000                 0       0
<FTTP> i cant find it
<paph> jdub, so sudo passwd -l root
<eruin> thats probably the kind of line you want FTTP
<NewComer> FTTP, add users to the options
<FTTP> eruin yeah but wheres the faq :P
<eruin> no idae
<NewComer> FTTP, in fstab that is
<eruin> users is, afaik, useless, really, without umask
<NewComer> /dev/hda1       /mnt/win_c      vfat   rw,suid,dev,exec,users,noauto,iocharset=utf8 0    0
<farruinn> FTTP, man fstab
<eruin> I don't get why people reply "man this"
<NewComer> these options are the same as "default" with the exception of  noauto and users
<farruinn> because the man pages are a valuable resource
<aaroncuk> hmm it doesnt seem to be overwriting my old config file
<eruin> farruinn, people asking about a specific problem have a) already read the manpage, or b) just want exactly what they ask for
<Albright> How can I re-run the installer/configuration program?
<farruinn> eruin, I agree, but I'm sure that whatever FTTP needs to know from the ubuntu faq is available in the man page
<scoon> anyone ?  how can i keep apt from re-installing a binary package after i have built it and installed from a source package
<FTTP> ok i got it
<FTTP> done
<FTTP> i also downloaded the microsoft core fonts
<FTTP> ill relog
<FTTP> brb
<eruin> scoon, you could make a .deb from the source package I guess
<calc> scoon: set it to hold
<X-Poz> is xorg supported on the cds that were sent?
<eruin> the msttcorefonts aren't the same as the ones in winXP
<eruin> X-Poz, no, but you can edit sources.list to use hoary
<scoon> calc: is that a pinning ? thing
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: Well that was weird; switch to 's3' throws my monitor into some power-saving mode that I cannot awaken it from :-/
<X-Poz> alright thanks
<eruin> X-Poz, like I've done with the system I'm on right now ;)
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) are there any good graphical tools to edit ms acess databases?
<calc> scoon: did you compile a deb and install it or just compiled source and installed the files directly?
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: anyway, I can't get my monitor to come alive to see what actually happened after I typed 'startx'
<scoon> calc: using the warty src i just did this: apt-get source rhythmbox
<aaroncuk> Xenguy - i run that reconfigure but its not worked, think its still using old file.. any ideas?
<scoon> calc: the deb gets built and then i dpkg -i
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: oh yes...
<calc> scoon: ah ok, yea just set it to hold
<usual> calc, ltns
<usual> :)
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: you need to run 'dexconf' I believe (sorry I forgot, it seems to be an Ubu thing)
<scoon> calc: is that a pinning thing ?
<calc> not that i know of
<aaroncuk> cool just getting some updates, will try that
<calc> you can set holds in package managers, not sure how to do it directly with dpkg
<FTTP> didnt work
<FTTP> /dev/hda1       /mnt/winxp      ntfs    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<FTTP> thats correct right?
* calc bbl
<FTTP> do i need to add a winxp file or directory?
<NewComer> FTTP,
<farruinn> does linux support ntfs?
<NewComer> yeah
<FTTP> yes newcomer?
<paph> where can i find more sources to add to my apt list so i can get more packages (ie enlightenment, gdesklets, lm_sensors)
<FTTP> newcomer yeah to what?
<NewComer> FTTP, mkdir /mnt/winxp
<FTTP> thanks
<NewComer> sudo mkdir /mnt/winxp
<NewComer> sudo chmod 777 /mnt/winxp
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) Anyone - I am really curious now as to why I can get better refresh in X3 than in X4 with the same vid card -- is anyone familiar with editing /etc/X11/XFConfig-4 to force a particular refresh rate?
<farruinn> doesn't that require modelines?
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) (if that's possible)
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) farruinn: I don't know
<farruinn> sorry, I was asking the channel in general =)
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) nod
<scoon> calc: how do i set a hold ?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) ROTFL look at ##windows topic
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) er
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) Gmail:
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) you are the biggest tard ever
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) scoon: try this -> echo packagename hold | dpkg --set-selections
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) scoon: substitute a real package for 'packagename'
<scoon> Xenguy: reading the dpkg man doesn't really make that opt very clear, what will it do for me.
<aaroncuk> Xenguy - that hasnt worked either, any more ideas before i format
<aaroncuk> lol
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) scoon: I'm going by some old notes - AFAIK that will place the specified package on hold
<paph> where can i find more sources to add to my apt list so i can get more packages (ie enlightenment, gdesklets, lm_sensors)
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: hrm, it worked for me -- did you try sudo dexconf ?
<aaroncuk> yeah
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: looks like yer having as much luck as me tonight ;-)
<usual> has anyone else noticed that totem defines words in movie playback and tell you information about quotes people used in the movie?
<aaroncuk> just getting caught signal errors now
<s0cks> GMAIL@
<aaroncuk> can u get rid of xserver and reinstall it>
<scoon> apt-get moo
<scoon> anyone try it
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: hrm...
<farruinn> dpkg-reconfigure xserver
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: how about -> sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xfree86
<scoon> well it made me laff anyway
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: that will kill your config files too
<paph> hrm, can anyone point me in the direction to find some more sources to add to my apt list, besides the default.
<aaroncuk> they are knackereed lol
<s0cks> Linux Shell help again please.
<s0cks> Who knows some good ones?
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: wth is the 'knackered' anyway?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) bash is good
<aaroncuk> rubbish, no good, broken
(geppy/#ubuntu) hahaha
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) paph: /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: it's not clear where you are at (at least to me)
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) paph: what's missing from the default?  Usually people only go looking for more sources if there's something the defaults don't provide
<aaroncuk> UK
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: er, where your system is at ;-)
<aaroncuk> lol
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) hehe
<aaroncuk> its next to me lol
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) paph: and be aware that there won't be very many sources that are compiled against ubuntu yet (although I suspect that will change)
<aaroncuk> and im kicking it
(jdub/#ubuntu) paph: are you using universe and multiverse?
<paph> i am not sure what i am using, i would just like to install lm_sensors, gdesklets, enlightenment
<paph> i know i can jusr download the packages themselves, but i was trying to see what all i could just let apt do hehe
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) they should all be in universe at least
<paph> how do i check if im using multiverse or universe
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) paph: yes, you want apt to do the heavy lifting...
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) paph: look at /etc/apt/sources.list
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) paph: you need to open that file in an editor - can you do that?
<paph> yes
<paph> its open
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) is there a line for universe?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) it's there, but commented by default
<aaroncuk> rights it back on line lol
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) if you uncomment it, then universe should become available to you
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: so what happened?
<paph> ahh cool
<Tsjoklat> bagpuss: main restricted universe multiverse
<paph> so just uncomment those 2 lines and apt-get update and im good to go
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) paph: make sure 'multiverse' is configured also
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) paph: yes
<aaroncuk> its back now.. workin. still crap tho... it doesnt seem to be in 24 bit
<paph> Xenguy, multiverse. ...i dont see that
<aaroncuk> gradients look terrible
<Tsjoklat> two for archives two for security
<Tsjoklat> cd optional
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) paph: that's not there by defauly.  Copy the line for universe and change it to multiverse
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) paph: clone the 'universe' line and change 'universe' to 'multiverse'
<aaroncuk> but i am beyong caring for tonight, im off to bed lol
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: l8r
<aaroncuk> one last question.. what does hte x in the middle of he screen mean
<Tsjoklat> Xenguy: it is better to have main restricted universe multiverse
<paph> Xenguy, same for the src as well?
<Tsjoklat> on all four lines
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: if it doesn't turn into a more normal looking cursor, it means something is misconfigured AFAIK
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: why?
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) paph: sure, why not? ;-)
<paph> ok cool
<Tsjoklat> bagpuss: if you want all the packages available
<paph>  then apt-get update
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) yep
<aaroncuk> ok cool thanks for ur help xen
<Tsjoklat> bagpuss it is recommended on the ubu wiki page
<aaroncuk> see ya
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: what, having them all on the same line?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) where on the wiki?
(gen/#ubuntu) what is "gam_server"
<Tsjoklat> bagpuss yes
<eruin> how about making firefox use the gtk chooser and integrate with, nautilus (image->wallpaper) ?
<Tsjoklat> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
(gen/#ubuntu) what is gam_server, it's using 100% cpu
(gen/#ubuntu) gamin i assume, whats it for
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) gen: kill it then
(gen/#ubuntu) safe?
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) gen: no idea, but no process should use 100%
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) gen: I'd kill it out of principle
(gen/#ubuntu) it just started out of no where about 3 minutes ago
<eruin> it's not distro-specific that's for sure
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: I don't see it say that anywhere on that page
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) gen: I've never heard of such a process BTW
(jdub/#ubuntu) gen: it's for file alteration notification
(jdub/#ubuntu) gen: no harm killing it
(gen/#ubuntu) thanks jdub
<Tsjoklat> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe' and
<Tsjoklat> ## 'multiverse' repositories:
<Tsjoklat> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<Tsjoklat> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
(gen/#ubuntu) yea, started right after i copied a pretty big directory
<Ubuntu> looks like my video card was detected
<Ubuntu> appropriately
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: yes, those are seperate lines.  You said that it recommended they be on the same line
<Ubuntu> it got the scan frequencies right
<Ubuntu> but it didnt get the resolutions all right :P
<Tsjoklat> same deal.. your box won't explode
<Ubuntu> reported it as a bug
<Tsjoklat> jdub you can put: main restricted universe multiverse on one line can't you
<Ubuntu> gave fabio some details
<eruin> Tsjoklat, yes
(jdub/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: yes
<Ubuntu> the log file has so much info on the monitor
<Tsjoklat> bagpuss: there is your answer
<Ubuntu> unbelievable :)
(jdub/#ubuntu) they don't have to be on the same line though
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: functionally, it's juust repeasting lines.  There's no reason to do it.  Either have them on seperate lines or all on one line.  There's no reason to have 4 copies of the *same* line
(jdub/#ubuntu) we separate them so you can enable them separately
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: do you know how to manually configure the /etc/X11/XFConfig-4 file to improve refresh rates/screen resolution by any chance?
<Tsjoklat> I said four lines you need: two for archives two for security
<Tsjoklat> makes FOUR
(gen/#ubuntu) is there a way to delete a lot of files with one extension easily (from command line)
<Tsjoklat> you need all those on each rep.. archives and security
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  google like i do
(gen/#ubuntu) in the same directory
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  LOL
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: care to help?
<Ubuntu> xenguy:   im not sure, but i would google it and then find out that way
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) ah, that's where I misunderstood
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) gen: rm -f *.blah
(gen/#ubuntu) thanks
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) gen: yw
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  I reported it as a bug but he closed it out, then i reopened it and he asked for my files
<Tsjoklat> bagpuss: this one later on: ## Uncomment after release to continue getting Updates:
<Tsjoklat> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.org/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  You gotta be persistent :)
<Ubuntu> i mean he knew it was a known limitation maybe
<Ubuntu> but more info the better
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: believe I am - I've been tracking this problem for several days now
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: yes
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  it appears to be with alot of monitors
<Tsjoklat> jdub.. I spoke to Kamion earlier on... he adviced me to put ISO in the local.gen... if this is correct.. are you going to change your post?
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  The config utility is being worked on
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  X.ORG one will be better
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: someone else mentioned fabbione's name, and I already inquired, so we'll see
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  that was me
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  Maybe
(jdub/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: well, it's not wrong, but if there are bugs elsewhere, we'll have to deal with them
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  Ubuntu's people are brilliant
<NewComer> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  The developers are literally geniouses and i mean that
<Tsjoklat> jdub: I have now ISO and UTF in local.gen but I still get the xlib errors with certain progs
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  Ubuntu has so much potential
(jdub/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: that's an xlib issue
<Tsjoklat> jdub: has nothing to do with xorg? Kamion and daniels thought it was/is
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) I hate bugzilla :)
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  alot of it is handled by X directly
<Ubuntu> xenguy:  work is constantly being done tho
(jdub/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat:
(jdub/#ubuntu) Package: xlibs-data
(jdub/#ubuntu) Source: xorg
(jdub/#ubuntu) 
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: no, it was FTTP that pointed me to fabbione -- but anyway, I'm just looking for a way to manually tweak the refresh rate for my (admittedly crappy) vid card -- guess I'll try some googling
<Tsjoklat> jdub: so it does.. okay I'll ride it out no biggie... just downgraded a version and pinned it
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: yes, I am impressed with Ubu so far
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: that'll ask a bunch of questions
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: been there, done that -- that is not going to do it
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: I need 'manual over-ride' ;-)
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: have you read the comment at the top of XF86Config-4?
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: if I have I don't remember - should I?
(jdub/#ubuntu) sure
<Tsjoklat> Xenguy: you should memorize it :P
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: read the bit about md5sum, follow those directions, then dpkg-reconfigure again
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: you know what?  I expect you are trying to actually help ;-)  ...
<Tsjoklat> does anyone have a succesful update notifier in their panel?
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: but once you have struggled for long enough, cryptic advice just starts to be a piss off...
(jdub/#ubuntu) it's not cryptic
(jdub/#ubuntu) there are directions in the comment about md5summing
(jdub/#ubuntu) follow the directions
(jdub/#ubuntu) then run dpkg-reconfigure ... again
(jdub/#ubuntu) ^ not cryptic
<Tsjoklat> rtfm
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: so what exactly is the comment at the top of the file supposed to tell me that is useful, cos at this hour of the night, I frankly don't get it?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: don't
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: there are directions there about updating the md5sum
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: hrm, I know what an md5sum is; I've used it before; and I don't (right now) understand what relevance it has to my situation (honestly) -- but I'll try re-reading the comments
(jdub/#ubuntu) the comment at the top of that file explains pretty clearly
(jdub/#ubuntu) again
(jdub/#ubuntu) follow the directions
(jdub/#ubuntu) run dpkg-reconfigure ...
(jdub/#ubuntu) i'm not telling you this for any other reason but to fix your problem
(jdub/#ubuntu) so i'd recommend following my directions
<s0cks> ubuntu needs a vhost
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) jdub: are there any install images for hoary yet?  I'd like to do some testing to ensure I can actually install it without a day's hackery before it releases :)
(jdub/#ubuntu) bagpuss: not recommended that you use those atm, it's very early and there have been lots of installer changes
(jdub/#ubuntu) bagpuss: if you want to try hoary, just upgrade
(jdub/#ubuntu) i would only recommend doing so if you're very familiar with debian systems though
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: before I lose the ability to speak english, and type ;-) can you simply spell out what the goal is here -- what is all this intended to achieve, specifically?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) jdub: I had massive problems with the warty installer  on a box I built for a client last week  (admittedly, the hardware was pretty new and probably wansn't properly supported yet)
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: reconfiguring your x server
(jdub/#ubuntu) bagpuss: what kind of hardware?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) jdub: I might have *some* passing familiarity with Debian systems, yes :)
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) jdub: nono...my worry isn't about the upgrade, it's about the actual installer.  I have no doubt that the upgrade path will be smooth (it's Debian in a not-very-convincing disguise after all)
(jdub/#ubuntu) bagpuss: wouldn't bother with it for now
<scoon> damn
<scoon> i give up
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) jdub: XP3000+, an ASRock KT880 motherboard, a VIA SATA controller...
(jdub/#ubuntu) bagpuss: when colin announces an array cd release, try then
<scoon> i can't find how to not upgrade compiled debs back to binary
<scoon> and pining doesn't do the trick
(jdub/#ubuntu) bagpuss: what broke during install?
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: sorry, but this is poor communication -- thanks anyway for trying :-)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) bagpuss: the disguise is pretty convinving for me, it actually works, and I didn't compile my own kernel, or run development versions of software :P
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: are you going to follow the directions?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) jdub: the installer kernel booted intermittently, and once the system was actually installed refused to boot at all.  I ended up chrooting from a knoppix to install the -k7 kernel...which worked fairly well
(jdub/#ubuntu) bagpuss: weird
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: it's still a Debian system under the hod.  It's a totally familiar envirronment to me once I have a shell on it :)
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) jdub: yeah.  Windows had even more problems installing to it
<pdaoust> hope I'm not annoying anyone by asking this question (don't know if there's some FAQ that addresses this directly), but do packages in hoary ever get backported to warty? More specifically, can we expect to see Firefox 1.0 in warty ever?
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: I'm an experienced Debian user - if you insist on concealing the *purpose* of the instructions, then no - I absolutely will not -- I'm trying to understand, not follow instructions like a monkey :-)
(jdub/#ubuntu) pdaoust: no
(jdub/#ubuntu) pdaoust: warty is stable and released and done. security and major bugfix updates only.
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: dude, sheesh
<pdaoust> jdub: righto; that's what I figured
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) jdub: I suspect most of the problems were hardware related (except the hal fubar)
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: it explains it int he comment!
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: you want to reconfigure your x server, here's why it's breaking, read the comment and go
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: I'm not trying to be difficult, I'm just trying to get an explanation of what md5sum's have to do with anything -- really
(jdub/#ubuntu) pdaoust: next release in april (preview in march)
<Tsjoklat> bagpuss did it work for you?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: did what?
<pdaoust> jdub: that's disappointing, because I tried upgrading to Firefox 1.0 today, and somehow borked X... or maybe GDM... or maybe GTK... whatever happened, when I rebooted, I got the little X-shaped mouse pointer and...nothing else.
<Tsjoklat> bagpuss: I thought you were trying to update your packages?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: please read the comment in the file, it quite clearly explains why you'd run the commands it gives you
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: I guess I don't understand that comment fully then :-/
<pdaoust> jdub: I like these six-month release thingies; it feeds us upgrade junkies ;)
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: you do get that I've already run the dpkg-reconfigure command, yes?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: nah.  the upgrade path will be fine, I'm sure.  It's the installer I'm worried about
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: yes, and the comment explains why it doesn't work for you, and how to fix it
<Tsjoklat> bagpuss: ah okay then... I'll zip up
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: i am giving you directions to fix your problem
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: i'm not going to re-explain what the comment in that file already does
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: alright, fine - I will run whatever I can glean from the comments without understanding what the hell I'm doing, and why :-)
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: I told you I don't understand the comment :-)
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) I have high hopes.  Once there's a decent BTS, it should all get easier :)
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: you wishy-washily implied it
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: ?
(jdub/#ubuntu) # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
(jdub/#ubuntu) # again, run the following commands as root:
(jdub/#ubuntu) 
(jdub/#ubuntu) is that unclear?
* Xenguy reads the magic instructions, again...
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) oh
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) it's telling you to update the md5sum so dpkg doesn't whine about it having changed?
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: are these instructions functionally equivalent to editing the file, then running dexconf, or is that a completely different matter?
(jdub/#ubuntu) oh man
(jdub/#ubuntu) dude
(jdub/#ubuntu) come on
(jdub/#ubuntu) run the following commands as root:
(jdub/#ubuntu) #
(jdub/#ubuntu) #   cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.custom
(jdub/#ubuntu) #   md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 >/var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
(jdub/#ubuntu) #   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
(jdub/#ubuntu) 
(jdub/#ubuntu) see how it says "run these commands as root"?
(jdub/#ubuntu) do that
(jdub/#ubuntu) ...
* Xenguy apologizes for not understanding ...
<Tsjoklat> want a cookie bagpuss?
<aitrus> deep breaths....
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) ah
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) not dpkg then, dexconf
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: actually I understand the 'what', I just don't understand the 'why'...
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: but I'll do it anyway, cos you've been so persistant ;-)
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: so your reconfiguration will work
(jdub/#ubuntu) otherwise it ignores it
(jdub/#ubuntu) because the file is changed
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Xenguy: because the mechanism for automatically writign that file assumes that if you've changed it, then it isn't allowed to touch it.  It checks to see if you've changed it by comparing the current md5sum with the md5sum it has stored in /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum.  If they don't match, it won't touch the file
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: but 'why' will it work?  (you are a bit like the high-school math teacher who said, just do 'this' and it will work, without really explaining 'why'
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) this shouldn't be hard to understand.  Perhaps something in the documentation or somesuch is lacking
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) bagpuss: ahhhh
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) sometimes it
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) it's not the documentation
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) sometimes, it's PEBKAC
<Gwildor> bonobo, restrictedformats Gwildor
(jdub/#ubuntu) Xenguy: please read the comment!
<Gwildor> grrr
(jdub/#ubuntu) i will paste it just to be sure
(jdub/#ubuntu) # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xfree86 package upgrades *only*
(jdub/#ubuntu) # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xfree86
(jdub/#ubuntu) # package.
(jdub/#ubuntu) 
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: I was very careful not to say that :)
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: that's just condescending - please
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) documentation has a specific scope, that scope doesn't include why things work, only that they do
* s0cks made his voicemail greeting with a soundboard
<Tsjoklat> s0cks?
<s0cks> o
<s0cks> sorry
<s0cks> random
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: I tend to disagree on that point, but anyway... bagpuss put hir finger on it for me -- SHe simply explained the mechanism, which is what I was looking for (and yes, too damn tired to understand it myself at this hour)
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Xenguy: Debian policy (very sensibly) says that if the local admin (in this case you) has changed a configuration file, then it isn't allowed to be touched by the package management system without permission.
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) She?!
* bagpuss growls :)
<Tsjoklat> Xenguy: I am the she
(gen/#ubuntu) sexcist
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) bagpuss: that's a he/she (cos I don't know you that well :-)
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) ah.  I'm a he :)
<Tsjoklat> bagpuss is a he
(gen/#ubuntu) I'm not sure what I am
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) bagpuss: in that case He, not SHe ;-)
<Tsjoklat> gen you are genless
(gen/#ubuntu) genderless indeed
<Tsjoklat> easier :P
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) Xenguy: I don't mean to be offensive, but perhaps you need to look at what questions you are asking
(Gmail/#ubuntu) i am having a problem with a problem that i must install
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) it's all about how you approach the situation
(Gmail/#ubuntu) /tmp/install.dir.14117/Linux/resource/jre/bin/i386/native_threads/java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: looks to me like you don't have libstdc++ installed (or perhaps the wrong version)
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: i do
(Gmail/#ubuntu) version 6
(Gmail/#ubuntu) do i need to downgrade
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: I'm trying to understand 'why' I'm doing stuff, which is usually a good thing.  Apparently I'm a little thick tonight, but hey, at least I'm trying to understand :-)
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: ls /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: that doesn't look like a full comand to me
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: I can't be held responsible for your poor eyesight
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: basically that will tell you if you have the file it wants or not
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) ssta@shanta:~$ ls /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) ls: /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: No such file or directory
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) on THAT system, the file isn't there
<binarydigit> how do i set my default web browser to firefox
<binarydigit> it seems when i installed mozilla it changed that
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) it looks like a suspiciously *exact* filename
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: i said i don't have it
<Tsjoklat> binarydigit: computer prefered aplications
<Tsjoklat> desktop preferences sorry
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: sorry i didn't see the whole command before
<binarydigit> Tsjoklat: it says mozilla firefox there
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: where did you get the jre?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: blackdown
<binarydigit> but i just clicked on a link in xchat and said open web browser and it opened mozilla
<binarydigit> used to open firefox
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: looks to me like it's been compiled for a very specific system.
<Tsjoklat> binarydigit and it doesn't work?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: i know
<Tsjoklat> did you change it?
<binarydigit> yes
<binarydigit> it never was changed
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) jdub: anyway, FWIW, I think I starting to grok this a bit more -- thanks for your persistance; I hope I didn't cause you too much stress :-)
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: should i mess with the install script?
<binarydigit> it was always firefox, but for some reason mozilla is opening links in xchat now
<Tsjoklat> did you upgrade xchat?
<binarydigit> no
<Tsjoklat> check the settings in xchat?
<binarydigit> it uses sensible-browser
<binarydigit> which i guess is now set to mozilla
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: should i email them
<Tsjoklat> change that to mozilla
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: no, it looks like the java binary there is linked against a library you don't have.  Unless you can recompile against a library you *do* have, messing with the install script probably won't help
<Tsjoklat> see if that works
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: so what basicly should i email them
<pdaoust> [OT]  has anyone seen the newest Strong Bad e-mail?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: check to see if you got the right version.  I've used blackdown stuff before and never had this problem (although I've not touched blackdown stuff for about a year)
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: they only provide one version
<pdaoust> Tsjoklat: yes?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) and its only came out a few weeks ago
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust what strong bad e-mail?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: I'm pretty sure that I saw a repository for blackdown stuff in the wiki that wasn't the main blackdown one
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) in fact, I know I did
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: its in the FAQ under Java IIRC
(Gmail/#ubuntu) i know
* Tsjoklat waits for the strong bad e-mail revalation
<pdaoust> Tsjoklat: bent u een Nederlander?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Note: The Blackdown debs seem to be slightly out of date.
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) You can find newer blackdown Java debs in this repository
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian ./
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) You must add this line in /etc/apt/sources.list by hand though, because synaptic doesn't understand this format.
(Gmail/#ubuntu) i installed from the blackdown responory
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust ja
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) which one?
<Tsjoklat> en zeg maar je :P
(Gmail/#ubuntu) the newer one
<Tsjoklat> you can say you
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) on warty?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) hoary
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) oh, I dunno about hoary.  Ask one of the bleeding edge merchants about it :)
<Tsjoklat> what has me being Dutch have to do with the strong bad e-mail? lol
<pdaoust> Tsjoklat: heh heh, I'm embarrassed to say I used BabelFish translation: I don't speak Nederlandse myself
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: itsbasicly the same
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust you whois'd me :P
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) so i need to find a ms acess database editor, any suggestions?
<pdaoust> Tsjoklat: Well, partly I was just curious because of the way you spelled your name (that means 'chocolate', right?), and partly because I don't think Strong Bad is popular outside Canada and the United States
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: have you tried creating your own package using java-package?
<gill> hi y'all!
<pdaoust> Tsjoklat: it's an online cartoon from the United States; if you grew up in the Eighties, there are a lot of great jokes... cultural references and stuff
<Gwildor> i am a newb, and i just have to ask, is things like sed being broken for a few day why hoary is called UNSTABLE?, cause, to me, that is no big thing at all, speccialy since it was only that way for a few days
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust that's correct.. Tjoklat is an Indonesian brand of chocolate sold in the Netherlands
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: no and i am not going to
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust ah I see the light.. forgive my ignorance
<pdaoust> Tsjoklat: ah, cool. Yeah, here in western Canada there are quite a few Nederlanders... some from the Nederlands, some from Indonesia
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: it looks to me like you're going to be out of luck with that package you have.  If hoary doesn't have the right libraries, you're pretty screwed
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust I am both :) Eurasian
<pdaoust> Tsjoklat: you can find it at http://www.homestarrunner.com
<pdaoust> Tsjoklat: cool! so where were you born?
<pdaoust> (and where do you live now?)
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: and warty does?
<gill> quick question - Just installed Ubuntu and its fab, but it didn't automount my NTFS drives - what do i need to edit so that they show up?
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust thank you, I'll check it out... Yogjakarta raised in the Netherlands
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: I assume so.
<pdaoust> wow... sounds like you're well-traveled
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: unless you have something else broken
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust living in CA now.. as in the American CA
<pdaoust> Tsjoklat: how do you like it there?
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust quite different... rather be back in OZ lol
<pdaoust> :)
<pdaoust> Tsjoklat: Oz as in Australia? gee whiz, you have travelled
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust I lived in Australia, New Zealand, America and Europe yes
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: i can install older versions of files
<Tsjoklat> hey Rene
<Rene_S> Howdy
<Tsjoklat> how's ubu treating you as of late?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: and then anything compiled against the newer library will break
<Tsjoklat> still having issues?
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust funny site.. thanks for the link
<Rene_S> I went back to warty for the time being, testing Codeweavers Crossover Office on it
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S you reinstalled ubu totally?
<pdaoust> Tsjoklat: no problem. It takes a while to get into -- at first I thought, "what is this crap and what's it supposed to be mean?" but eventually the style of humour really grew on me.
<pdaoust> hey, does anyone know if FTTP has been on this channel lately? he/she was having problems earlier with GRUB, and I was wondering if they've been dealt with...
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: i have libstdc++6 install i can ALSO install libstdc++2.10 which has that file i need BUT libstdc++2.10 relies on gcc2.95 and will couse problems
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust I'll give it a whizz :)
(Gmail/#ubuntu) and anyway the program is a java one
<Rene_S> Tsjoklat, Yeah, needed a clean slate.  Made a mess out of my other install with all my mad science experiments
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust he/she/it was here earlier and I think the problems got solved... not too sure though
(Gmail/#ubuntu) why coundn't they give a jar
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: you don't think the java virtual machine is written in java...
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S that's too bad... but you can always re dist-upgrade in april :)
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: the virtual machine has to be written in something that compiles to native code!
<pdaoust> Tsjoklat: thanks for the info!
<Tsjoklat> pdaoust you are most welcome
<pdaoust> I think I'm leaving now, folks... gotta go to bed :)
<Rene_S> Tsjoklat, Of course, for now I need a stable platform, have to start getting productive on my Photography Studio
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S keep me informed about the Codeweavers.. it is something I am considering
(Gmail/#ubuntu) lol
<ubll> how do I mount a second hard drive correctly?
<ubll> I mounted it but the icons show up as feet and i cant open them
<Rene_S> Tsjoklat, So far I know Office XP works well.  Want to try Photoshop
<Tsjoklat> with a hammer and some nails :P
<ubll> :D
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S I am anxious to find out if MMJB will work myself
<Rene_S> I think that Jesus, not sure HD would respond as well to that as he did
<Tsjoklat> ubll what second hard drive? you just added a new hd? or an excisting one? dos? nix?
<ubll> it's a slave drive I use in Windows. It's fat32, its recognized by Linux as hdb1
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S I just saw that movie and I can honestly say: it is the most sick movie ever seen
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) ubll: how did you mount it?
<ubll> via fstab
<Tsjoklat> ubll but it is not mounted you say? as in not showing up?
<ubll> it is mounted, but the dir's show up as the gnome foot icon
<Rene_S> Yeah when i went to it I walked away from it feeling assaulted and drained
<Rene_S> and I am an athiest
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) I'm going to bed I think...far too late to be playing 20 questions
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S I second to that .. the feelings
<Tsjoklat> night bagpuss don't forget your cookies
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: but i have a newer version of the vm to the one its look for (to see if i java installed)
<ubll> /dev/hdb1  /mnt/media/  vfat  users,rw,auto  0  0
<Tsjoklat> hey seek187
<seek187> Hi
<Tsjoklat> ubll this is mine: /dev/hda2       /windows/D      vfat    noauto,users,gid=users,umask=0002,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<Rene_S> Tsjoklat, Now having said that I think as a "Movie" its one of the best on the Subject, and Mel deserves credit for it
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) how do i extract files from an iso?
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S yes that is true but the movie is just.. in your face wouldn't you agree... reading is one thing but seeing it
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: mount it
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) ok
* Gmail pokes bagpuss 
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /mountpoint
* Gmail stabs bagpuss 
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) yeah... i was thinking there MUST be an easier way, but i guess not
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) thanks
<Rene_S> Tsjoklat, I think it did what it set out to do, stir up people's "passions".  Rare thing for a movie these days
<Tsjoklat> Gmail I think bagpuss went MIA
<ubll> tsjoklat thanks i'll try it
<Tsjoklat> ubll I hope it'll do the trick for you
(Gmail/#ubuntu) MIA???
* Gmail murders bagpuss 
<Tsjoklat> Gmail: Missing In Action
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S I am sort of worried about his next project: Bodicea
<gill> anyone wanna take a stab at mounting some NTFS disks in Ubuntu?
* Gmail screems out bagpuss BAGPUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs
<Tsjoklat> gill what is the problem?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) what the hell?
<Ubuntu> gill i did already
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) gmail in an independant study of signal/noise of you, the balance came up in favour of noise.
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: it's almost 5am here.  I'm going to bed.  If that makes you unhappy/angry/whatever, apply for a full refund.
<gill> looks like by default Ubuntu doesn't put mount points in fstab
<Ubuntu> gill:  need to modify etc/fstab
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) mount -t iso9660 -o loop en_ell_dev_edt_aa.iso /mnt/iso
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<Ubuntu> gill:  Yep exactly
<Ubuntu> gill:  Add it :)
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) any suggesions?
<s0cks> I am going to custom build an installer using disk druid
<s0cks> and maybe work on the graphical installer
<Mark1> i know that ubuntu is supposed to come out with updates/upgrades every 6 months
<gill> i am just trying to figure the correct entries to add
<Ubuntu> gill:  oh i just added em
<Ubuntu> gill ill give you mine
<Mark1> has anyone done the 6 month upgrade (basically is it worth it)
<seek187> Mark1, hoary?
<Mark1> or is it basically the exact same as doing sudo apt-get update  / upgrade  ?
<s0cks> Mark1 : I wouldn't know just yet.
* Gmail applies for a full refund of $1,000USD from bagpuss 
<Mark1> s0cks: thanks, figured i'a at least ask
<s0cks> I need to hurry up and get my CD.
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: modprobe loop
<Ubuntu> gill:  /dev/hda1       /mnt/winxp      ntfs    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: you can have it as soon as I receive the $1000 you paid!
<gill> ahhh cool
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: i prepaid
<Ubuntu> gill just copy and paste that in there and sudo pico /etc/fstab
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) *sigh*
<gill> if there is only one volume on the drive, would it be just hda?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: didn't you see that 1k next to ya bed
<Ubuntu> gill:  Oh wait your drive could be different
<Ubuntu> gill:  how many hds you have?
<gill> 2 ntfs drives
<gill> 1 partition each
<Ubuntu> gill:  2 NTFS?  no ext3?
<Ubuntu> for linux?
<Ubuntu> or you have 3 hds?
<gill> these are my audio drives under XP
<gill> 3 hds total
<Tsjoklat> /dev/hda1       /windows/C      ntfs    ro,noauto,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: your problem is that the version of java you have is compiled against a version of libstdc++ you don't have.  I don't know how else to put it.  Your choices are to GET the version it's compiled against,. or get a different java that's compiled against the librtaries you DO have.
<Ubuntu> gill:  Ok i have 2
<Ubuntu> gill:  1st hd 1st partition is hda1
<gill> ahh gotcha
<Ubuntu> gill:  just use mine
<Ubuntu> tsjoklat:   8?
(bagpuss/#ubuntu) Gmail: apart from that, I don't know what else to tell you.  I could come do it FOR you.  But at 5am, I'm not doing that for the money you didn't pay me.
<Ubuntu> tsjoklat:  8 is if you want to secure it right?
<gill> do i need to create the folders/mnt points in /mnt first?
<Ubuntu> tsjoklat:  I only have just me so i want everyone to have access
<Tsjoklat> Ubuntu: yes I got my windows system secured yes
<Tsjoklat> gill don't pay attention to that part please
<Ubuntu> gill u want it secured?
<gill> nah...i am the only user
<Ubuntu> gill:  ok then mine is fine
<Tsjoklat> Ubuntu: I don't share that drive.. no need to be messing with the system files I say
<Ubuntu> tsjoklat:  And I agree with you if your not a single user
<Ubuntu> tsjoklaT:  Thats why we can configure it how we want invidually :)
<Tsjoklat> Ubuntu: I am the single user but I am a female so by nature I am paranoid :P
<gill> will my normal user account still have access to the shares?
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) heh... this blows... i have the whole mells collection of books in iso format LEGALLY and i can't use any of them
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) damn microsoft
<Tsjoklat> gill: follow Ubuntu's advice :)
* Gmail stabs bagpuss 
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: what about the stabs i gave ya
<gill> should i create the mnt points in /mnt first?
<Tsjoklat> gill yes
<Ubuntu> tsjoklat:  New linux images on synaptic?
<Ubuntu> im shocked :)
<gill> would i need to change the permissions after creating them?
<Tsjoklat> Ubuntu hamana?
<Tsjoklat> Ubuntu what do you mean?
<Ubuntu> ?
<Ubuntu> oops i thought i was fttp
<FTTP> wrong nick :P
<FTTP> tsjoklat  I did apply update
<FTTP> for synaptic
<Tsjoklat> FTTP poadoust was looking for you earlier
<FTTP> it said there was new linux image file
<Tsjoklat> FTTP ah... all good now again?
<FTTP> tsjolat:  How can i check my current version of the image file?
<FTTP> tsjolat:  For linux i mean
<FTTP> my kernel version i assume?
<Tsjoklat> uname -a
<icu> Whenever I boot my laptop running a variety of kernels, both precompiled from the repositories or even compile from vanilla kernels. 2.6.7 2.6.8.1 2.6.9 My sound doesn't work. It's a toshiba a70 with an atiixp ixp150 chip. It gives error -13 in dmesg. Anyone know of a solution?
<FTTP> tsjoklat:  is that a bug then?
<aitrus> that won't tell you whether you ahve the new Ubunutu image or not
<Tsjoklat> FTTP it doesn't show up for you?
<FTTP> tsjoklaT:  I have the same kernel
<FTTP> as the new image file
<FTTP> it showed up
<Tsjoklat> FTTP I don't quite get your question?
<aitrus> cause it is still 2.6.8.1-3 with a different apt version number
<FTTP> oh
<FTTP> aitrus so its not a bug but a new file?
<gill> do i need to log out and back in after editing the fstab file?
<aitrus> dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686-smp
<FTTP> aitrus:  oops............ 16-1
<FTTP> doh
<FTTP> aitrus:  I missed that :)
<aitrus> FTTP: it's the same kernel version with a fix
<FTTP> aitrus is that in the annoucement section?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) icu: you really need to try the latest ALSA, which is available separately or in 2.6.10-rc2
<FTTP> aitrus:  For mailing list i mean?
<FTTP> to see what the fixes are
<icu> Crimsun: is there a prebuilt package for 2.6.10?
<aitrus> FTTP: don't know
(crimsun/#ubuntu) icu: not in pool, no. I created my own debs a couple nights ago.
<FTTP> doesnt hurt to try em :)
<FTTP> looks like we are constantly updated
<icu> run a source?
<aitrus> FTTP: 2.6.8.1-16.1 is the latest, though
<FTTP> yep
<aitrus> FTTP: it confused me at first as well
(crimsun/#ubuntu) icu: if you just want to try 2.6.10-rc2, they're in that kernel.
<icu> crimsun:  how stable is 2.6.10-rc2 so far?
<FTTP> aitrus its a security patch it looks like
<aitrus> FTTP: cause i rebooted, and it said i was loading 2.6.8.1-3... and i was like "WTF, mate..."
(crimsun/#ubuntu) icu: no idea. I use ones from Warty.
<FTTP> ok all done :)
<Tsjoklat> hit escape?
* Gmail farts on bagpuss 
(Gmail/#ubuntu) that will wake him up
<Tsjoklat> Gmail I think he went to bed... yelling and farting on him will not wake him up at this time
<FTTP> aitrus:  ubuntu should move the sources to bittorrent
<FTTP> bandwidth is gonna cost em a fortune
<aitrus> FTTP: there is a bittorrent for iso's
<FTTP> aitrus i mean for updates + patches
<FTTP> since they are a freeos
<aitrus> FTTP: does apt support that?  =)
<FTTP> aitrus yes..... where does debian get its funding ? :P
<FTTP> i mean debian has it like that too
<aitrus> FTTP: the homeless
<FTTP> and it has alot of users
<aitrus> FTTP: that's why there hasn't been an "official" release in so long =)
<FTTP> aitrus ubuntu wants a bittorrent client build in
<FTTP> :P
<FTTP> i dont know what they will use it for tho
<FTTP> they should use it for package management
<FTTP> would save tons of dough
<FTTP> and we all get fast speeds from each other :)
<FTTP> problem arises tho after the mad rush
(Gmail/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: we will see about that
<Tsjoklat> Gmail: suit yourself but it is becoming rather annoying :)
(Gmail/#ubuntu) bagpuss: <aitrus> teabag him
(Gmail/#ubuntu) aitrus: is going to kill me
(Gmail/#ubuntu) i faked that
(Gmail/#ubuntu) aitrus: didn't really say that
<FTTP> i cant wait for hoary official
<Tsjoklat> *yawn*
<FTTP> this os is working like a dreaM
(Gmail/#ubuntu) FTTP: only 3 months to go??
<FTTP> gmail 6 i thought?
* Gmail screems
<FTTP> anyways
(Gmail/#ubuntu) aitrus: told me what it means
<FTTP> gmail:  Only problem is grub
(Gmail/#ubuntu) i am going to kill him now
<FTTP> gmail:  and the bootscreens and stuff
<FTTP> needs a little tweaking which will be done for sure :P
(Gmail/#ubuntu) FTTP: ya alot of the stuff they said will be in hoary is here already
* Gmail is going to kill aitrus 
(Gmail/#ubuntu) he told me to say something totally sick
<aitrus> what??
(Gmail/#ubuntu) /silince aitrus
(Gmail/#ubuntu) err
<FTTP> gmail u using hoary now?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) how do i spell silince
<FTTP> im afraid to update to hoary after my bad experiences
<FTTP> should i use hoary instead or no?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) FTTP:  been from the min the merge has been fished
<FTTP> gmail any problems?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) upgrade
<FTTP> u recommend it?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) as long as you know what you are doing
<FTTP> yeah
<FTTP> ok
<seek187> I like hoary
<FTTP> well
<FTTP> how do i add hoary?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) FTTP: sed WAS broken
<seek187> But it can break
<FTTP> gmail they fixed it tho right?
<seek187> Just change warty to hoary in sources.list
<seek187> It's fixed
(Gmail/#ubuntu) FTTP: if you don't know howto upgrade then its not for ya
<FTTP> gmail:  lol
<FTTP> gmail:  ill go to hoary :)
<FTTP> seek187 ok
<FTTP> seek187 where is sources.list?
<seek187> or do it in synaptic
<FTTP> yep
<FTTP> okie
<seek187> /etc/apt/sources.list
<seek187> then apt-get dist-upgrade or smart upgrade in synaptic
<NewNick> HOARY have FGLRX drivers yet?
<seek187> NewNick, they don't work with xorg
(Gmail/#ubuntu) FTTP: hoary is not for you
<Mark1> quit
<NewNick> are the developers working on them or are we all screwed ?:P
<seek187> ATI I guess is coming out with them in december
<NewNick> icic
(Gmail/#ubuntu) things brake and you don't know howto fix them
<seek187> they better anyway :/
<NewNick> It sucks that I cant use 3d rendering with WARTY cause fglrx thinks im using a 9500 generic when I have a 9700 pro
<NewNick> anyone know why?
* seek187 has no clue
<Rene_S> Dear ATI Users, We are sorry we didnt care enough to make your drivers, may we suggest Nvidia as a Quality Alternative ?  Thanks ATI Management
<FTTP> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<FTTP> do i need to reboot?
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) huh
<NewNick> Rene_S: lol
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) FTTP: The only time you need to reboot is when you want to use a new kernel
<FTTP> ok
<FTTP> i just refreshed
<FTTP> now it works
<FTTP> guess thats normal
<seek187> yup have to reload
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) yes
<Rene_S> What I like is when you reload all fine and then it doesnt dl anything due to overuse
<seek187> lol
<seek187> haven't had that happen yet
<Rene_S> I did on Official Debian servers last week
<FTTP> oh no
<FTTP> it needs 60 megs free?
<FTTP> for all the updates?
<Rene_S> the one i picked was congested
<seek187> it's going to update every package on your system.
<FTTP> errr 60 gig
<seek187> 60 gig?!
<FTTP> seek187:  nevermind, its 60 megs, my hd is 60 gig
<seek187> lol
<FTTP> seek187:  problem arises if due to updates i cant get into my system
<FTTP> then i have to reinstall warty :P
<seek187> brb, my dsl is going screwy
<Rene_S> whoops hit the wrong button
<seek187> hmm I can't connect to the ubuntu forums
<seek187> oh well
<Rene_S> Aside from Xmms what else is a decent music player that  i can use in Ubuntu ?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) rhythmbox, muine, totem-xine, alsaplayer, etc.
<Rene_S> I like xine based ones the best
<Rene_S> I guess I can use Rythmbox its already installed
* crimsun rips another CD to encode to vorbis
<scoon> well its late here,
<scoon> good nite all.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) ni
<FTTP> dang
<FTTP> hoary takes this long?
<FTTP> hundreds of files
<Rene_S> 575 or so
<FTTP> its gonna take till tomorrow
<FTTP> well i download quick at 5mBPS
<FTTP> but now its installing
<FTTP> is hoary much different?
<Rene_S> Xorg
<FTTP> other than xorg?
<FTTP> or thats it
<Rene_S> think there beta testing Gnome as well
<FTTP> i mean significant changes
<FTTP> it got added today?
<Rene_S> there are some 2.9 packages
<FTTP> kewl
<FTTP> is xorg any noticably different?
<Rene_S> Not really
<FTTP> hmm
<Rene_S> some people say its faster
<Rene_S> I have never tested it to find out
<Rene_S> I think down the road there will be significant changes to Xorg but for now I cant notice the difference
<FTTP> rene:  will my nvidia drivers still be there?
<FTTP> or do i have to redownload/reupdate em?
<FTTP> hoary is ready
<FTTP> have to reboot or no?
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) did you download a new kernel?
<dasenjo> Hi, how are you? .. Im tyring to use Hoary with UTF-8, but I have to use ,, in Spanish .. I cant use it in OO .. any suggestions ?'
<FTTP> i guess
(jdub/#ubuntu) nvidia drivers work with xorg
(jdub/#ubuntu) there is a minor kernel revision in hoary
<FTTP> agrajag:  Hoary = new kernel?
<FTTP> ok
<FTTP> ill reboot
<FTTP> brb
(jdub/#ubuntu) worth rebooting anyway
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) FTTP: well, yes or no? If you did, then you should reboot to use the new kernel. If not, then there is no need
<Rene_S> I hope he downloaded all of xorg
<Rene_S> i had a slight problem when i upgraded once
<Chibi> Hmmm. :/
<Rene_S> Hummmm
* Rene_S sighs, another failed attemtp at humour.
(gen/#ubuntu) tp
(Gmail/#ubuntu) wtf Rene_S
(stuNNed/#ubuntu) what package is gnome-screenshot a part of?
<Rene_S> wtf what ?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) wtf,wtf what
(jdub/#ubuntu) stuNNed: it's moved from panel to utils
(jdub/#ubuntu) stuNNed: there has not been a release of utils
(stuNNed/#ubuntu) jdub, ah, ok then, thanks mate
<Rene_S> wtf, wtf wtf what is going on wtf
<Rene_S> I think we exhausted the WTF category here on Ubuntu Jeapordy
(stuNNed/#ubuntu) jdub, what is the command line to take a screenshot?
<Tsjoklat> gimp file acquire
<Tsjoklat> brb phone
(jdub/#ubuntu) stuNNed: that's it, but it's not on your system
(jdub/#ubuntu) stuNNed: you can also use xwd or other programs
(jdub/#ubuntu) gimp
(jdub/#ubuntu) yada
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) import -window root screen.png
(stuNNed/#ubuntu) Agrajag, that's it, thanks
<mass> hello; does ubuntu support creationg of and installation onto software raid?
(jdub/#ubuntu) yes
<mass> are there any tricks to it, or is it a gui installer option?
<mass> (I'm planning on doing it .. well, I was planning on tonight, but being 11 pm, that seems silly)
<FTTP> hoary is nice
<FTTP> no big problems
<FTTP> too many games tho
<FTTP> installed on default
<FTTP> :P
<FTTP> i would have cut down on some stuff
<FTTP> and made it available on apt-get
(jdub/#ubuntu) they're all in the same package
<Rene_S> Well its a long way till final release
(jdub/#ubuntu) it will be dealt with, howeer
<Rene_S> things change
<FTTP> jdub:  they planning on trimming the app count down?
<FTTP> jdub:  takes up unwanted space for some....
(jdub/#ubuntu) i want to fix the overloaded games menu
(jdub/#ubuntu) the other menus are fine
(jdub/#ubuntu) system tools needs love
<FTTP> jdub:  Yep
<FTTP> jdub:  You work for ubuntu?
(jdub/#ubuntu) but most of these issues are just synced-with-debian-new-bugs problems
(jdub/#ubuntu) yes
(jdub/#ubuntu) (work for canonical on ubuntu)
<FTTP> ahhh
<FTTP> jdub:  Not that there is anything wrong with all those games
<FTTP> but it kinda takes up alot of space
<FTTP> if i want those games i could apt get em
<Rene_S> I want the services-admin thing back
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) they're very small games
<FTTP> agrajag no i mean screenspace
<FTTP> menu looks cluttered
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) huh?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Agrajag: the games menu is very long
<cef_work> is there a graphical partitioning utility in warty, and I'm just missing it?
(jdub/#ubuntu) cef_work: no
<cef_work> jdub: cool.. no problem
<FTTP> jdub:  those who want all the games will be able to get em :)
(erik/#ubuntu) ok guys
(erik/#ubuntu) whoever takes care of these new gnus/erc packages
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: they're in the same package
(erik/#ubuntu) be they debian or ubuntu
(erik/#ubuntu) I love you, a lot
<FTTP> jdub:  oh i see
<cef_work> jdub: mainly want it so I can repartition/reformat my 500GB USB removable.
<FTTP> gnome games right?
(jdub/#ubuntu) cef_work: cfdisk is nice :)
<FTTP> jdub:  the games doesnt really bother me, just seems like the list is long and cluttered
(jdub/#ubuntu) it's just long, dude
<FTTP> yep
<cef_work> jdub: heh yup. btw: if a removable is ntfs, it doesn't automount.. *8-(
(jdub/#ubuntu) problem is known
(jdub/#ubuntu) it will be dealt with
<FTTP> jdub:  hoary is nice
<FTTP> jdub:  I like it alot
(jdub/#ubuntu) cef_work: mmm, pretty sure there's a bug filed about that
<cef_work> hoary would be really nice if when I upgraded it didn't decide to leave me without a working kernel *8-(
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) jdub: are there plans to automount internal hard disks?
<Rene_S> hehe i had that happen to me too
<FTTP> jdub:  On installation tho the bootscreen login is too small
<FTTP> the text comes out as tiny
<cef_work> Rene_S: tis not fun
<Rene_S> first time i did the hoary thing i messed up something or wasnt paying attention and poof had to reinstall from scratch
<Rene_S> turned out i missed an error message and the kernel didnt get installed
(jdub/#ubuntu) GammaRay: kind of
<FTTP> jdub:  ubuntu just needs a little cleaning up around the rough edges
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: if you have bugs, file them
<FTTP> jdub:  Is that a bug tho?
<Ruffian|Q|> Ubuntu is nice, too nice, its soooooooo boring.  I love it though
<FTTP> jdub:  i like the fact that gnome and ubuntu are close :)
<FTTP> ubuntu keeps showing off the best of gnome
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Ruffian|Q|: upgrading to hoary otta shut you up :-P
<FTTP> came out with warty with gnome 2.8
<Ruffian|Q|> GammaRay, Im afraid!
<FTTP> really nice start :)
<Rene_S> I like the fact that Ubuntu is boring, leaves me time to learn some of the 10 000 other apps kicking around
<FTTP> jdub i must say linux really has grown up
<FTTP> i remember those distros where window sizing was all off
<FTTP> like i would load these apps and the windows would be out of place
<FTTP> gnome makes everything nice and neat
<deFrysk> am I in #buttkiss ?
<Rene_S> hehe
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) deFrysk: nah.. it's #ubuttkiss
<deFrysk> GammaRay, righto ;)
* GammaRay downloads some Bach just to piss off the RIAA
(Telep/#ubuntu) lol
(erik/#ubuntu) download some Electric Six instead!  new single on their website
<cryptomatt> does ubuntu support the intel 845 GL motherboard??
(erik/#ubuntu) speaking of music -
(erik/#ubuntu) is there any way to eject my ipod from ubuntu's gnome2.8?
(erik/#ubuntu) I can unmount it but you need to send it a SCSI eject for it to be undockable
<cef_work> this should be funny.. 500GB of ext3 goodness on a USB2 removable
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) speaking of unmounting.. is it safe to just pull out a flash card?
(erik/#ubuntu) GammaRay: if you're 100% sure it's not being written to, yeah
(erik/#ubuntu) but it's not recommended
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) it's just sooo neat when the windows disappear for you (-:
(erik/#ubuntu) heh
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) but if I could find some way to mount it ro...
(erik/#ubuntu) man pmount
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I format all my flash cards in my camera anyways
(erik/#ubuntu) actually
(erik/#ubuntu) i don't think pmount CAN ro
(erik/#ubuntu) that's surprising
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) but how would I just change the options it's automounted under?
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) i keep trying to unzip zip files and i get an error... something about End-of-central-directory signature not found, what do i do about that?
(erik/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: get a non-damaged zip file?
(erik/#ubuntu) GammaRay: recompile pmount, I guess
(erik/#ubuntu) I don't know where in hotplug pmount is called
(erik/#ubuntu) but if you find it you could insert your own ro-mounter there
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) erik: its doing it to many zip files
(erik/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: hm, haven't seen it.  maybe they're passworded?
(erik/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: you're sure they're .zip and not .gz?
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) hmm, maybe
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) lemme check
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) yeah
(erik/#ubuntu) not to insult your intelligence of course :)
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) heh
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) they are all zipped on a windows machine
<cef_work> using which zip variant?
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) no idea
(erik/#ubuntu) is there a good gnome ipod client yet?
(erik/#ubuntu) gtkpod is useable but the wife isn't impressed
<cef_work> outta here
(Gmail/#ubuntu) AHHHH anyone know a site to check if it thundering some where?
(erik/#ubuntu) Gmail: weather.com
(erik/#ubuntu) ?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) rssweather? weatheruground?
<deFrysk> weather applet
<binarydigit> Gmail: dude you've never once in your life checked the weather online?
(Gmail/#ubuntu) no
(Gmail/#ubuntu) is australia on that site too
(Gmail/#ubuntu) the sites very slow
<binarydigit> with a name like gmail you would think you would have heard about this great internet website called google that always you to search for anything
<Rene_S> eww bslapped in public
<binarydigit> er allows*
<Ubuntu> that HAL device manager in gnome is horrible
<Ubuntu> i know its just a beta
<Ubuntu> .release
<Ubuntu> but gnome can do better :)
<Ubuntu> everything is disorganized
<moon> Looking for some help: When I try to use sudo I get: "Sorry, sudo must be setuid root." I've tried `chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo` and `chmod a+xs executable` to no avail. Am I missing something?
<Ubuntu> ubuntu is definitely very stable
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) are there any other unzip programs for ubuntu other than "unzip"?
<FTTP> gnome is awesome :)
<FTTP> anyone else get that weird black pattern when clicking on mozilla?
<FTTP> i mean like a boxshaped
<FTTP> i just reported it as a bug
<childe> I found the word "Ubuntu" rather difficult to pronounce.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) the mouse pointer seems to flicker when I scroll.. anyone else notice this?
<deFrysk> GammaRay, how would I , cant see your screen
<moon> Quad: bunzip2, gunzip and many others
<FTTP> deFRysk yes u can
<FTTP> this is LINUX!
<FTTP> we have xservers :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) deFrysk: I'm asking if you can see your screen :-P
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) childe: I usually say you-bun-2
<FTTP> if u enable a login i can see your screen and u can see mine
<FTTP> :P
<FTTP> anyways
<FTTP> no flicker on scroll
<deFrysk> yuh buh tuh
<FTTP> on xchat
<FTTP> where are u seeing the flicker?
<childe> It seems that the official pronounciation is "OO BOON TOO"
<FTTP> does ubuntu come with a firewall?
<FTTP> enabled on default?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) childe: oh boone(as in pat) 2?
<childe> I don't know :-( I wonder waht's the sound of "OO"
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: no firewall..
<FTTP> gammaray we need one
<FTTP> by default
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: but there are also no open ports
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) cd ..
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) by default
<FTTP> gammaray oh so it has the equivalent of windows xp2 firewall?
<FTTP> err i mean sp2
<FTTP> can we open ports?
<FTTP> i mean in gui
<childe> Why not just call it "Human Linux"?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: not really.. it's not a firewall.. all the software has just been configured to not open ports on eth0
<childe> And, at least put an official pronounceation on the official web page.
<FTTP> gammaray:  Windows isnt really a firewall either in sp2
<FTTP> it blocks ports unless u checkmark em to open em and u can manually add em
<FTTP> gammaray  im sure that will be worked on :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) there is no blocking involved.. the ports are not open in the first place
<FTTP> just a barebones config like sp2
<FTTP> gammaray oh
<FTTP> gammaray so if i wanted to use those ports i would have to delve into text and configure it right?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ic you have to configure cups to listen to the net yourself
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ie
<FTTP> gotcha
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) so yea
<FTTP> it needs to be a little better in that regards
<FTTP> u know ubuntu could make money by selling ad space on the apt-get servers
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) actually.. thanks to ubuntu I finially got familar w/ cups config files
<FTTP> theres gotta be a profit way for ubuntu and keep open source at the same time
(jdub/#ubuntu) childe: because ubuntu is such a wonderful word :)
<FTTP> ubuntu got 10 mil....... but it can easily be eaten up
<FTTP> software should be free i agree
<FTTP> but....... ubuntu needs to make money somehow :)
<FTTP> to support it
<childe> jdub: Yes it's cool. Usually I just call it "UB".
<childe> U B Linux.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I have been wondering about where Canonical is planning to moke money
<FTTP> gammaray:  There are ways
(jdub/#ubuntu) GammaRay: see the front page of the website :)
<FTTP> google is free
<FTTP> gammaray:  Not that i want ads in my linux tho :P
<FTTP> gammaray:  so i dunno
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: mandrake has ads during the install.. not a real big deal
<Tsjoklat> I renamed my cat to ubu
<childe> Will Ubuntu go to server market?
<Tsjoklat> that how much I love ubu
(jdub/#ubuntu) childe: ubuntu is not a desktop-only OS at all
(jdub/#ubuntu) childe: it just happens to be a very good one :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) jdub: paid support?
(jdub/#ubuntu) GammaRay: yes
<childe> "Ubuntu is a complete desktop Linux operating system," From the official site.
<FTTP> jdub:  Its as stable as debian even in hoary.............
<childe> Does that mean it's desktop-only?
<FTTP> jdub:  i tried many distributions which would crash on me
(jdub/#ubuntu) childe: not exclusively, not at all :)
<FTTP> no stability issues, just cosmetic and some smaller scale issues..... needs polish, and a little work
<FTTP> gammaray interesting
<FTTP> i also find it interesting cannocal is based in isle of man
<FTTP> tax haven :)
<childe> I'm going to reboot and instlall Ubuntu. God bless me.
<volvoguy> bless you childe
<FTTP> "By locating websites in the Isle of Man to carry out functions previously based in high-tax jurisdictions such as sales and marketing, treasury management, supply of financial services, and most of all, the supply of digital goods such as music, video, training, software etc, businesses can take advantage of low rates of taxation for increasingly substantial parts of their operation."
<FTTP> digital good <hint hint>  ubuntu!
<FTTP> oh it said software specifically
<FTTP> heh
<volvoguy> man, i should move there.
<FTTP> taxes are irrelevant if you dont make money tho
<volvoguy> oh. crap. nevermind then.
<FTTP> heh
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: I love the word based
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) they arn't located there, they are based there
<FTTP> gammaray right
<FTTP> gammaray it seems as though the government gives alot of perks, so shuttleworth maxed out his 10 mil investment
<FTTP> smart move cause he will get the most out of it
<FTTP> good for us :)
<FTTP> free DSL connections, blah blah
<FTTP> im reading about all the incentives to get business there
<FTTP> 40% building grants
<FTTP> sounds really good place to start a business like this
<Mestapheles> does nayone know the lackage name to uninstall the gnome scree saver?  I'm going back in the undo as it causes system freezes.
<moon> Sorry, sudo must be setuid root: FIX:  There was a problem with my options for / in the /etc/fstab entry. Setting it to defaults seems to have fixed the problem. In case anyone is asked again.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) well I've looked at the source of pmount and it's simple enough to change the options..
<cerebrix> how do i check to see if the module i just modprobed is loaded?  i think i just loaded the module for my soundcard but im not sure
<Mestapheles> lsmod
<Mestapheles> at least I can try to help if I'm not to recieve any
<cerebrix> hmm i see it there, shouldnt i be able to run alsamixer now?
<Mestapheles> that'l bring a list of modules, find yours and look at the right to see if "any processes have it running".  "0" is not good
<cerebrix> snd_ice1724            37444  0
<Mestapheles> I don't think it's loaded.
<Mestapheles> did you "sudo update-modules"?
<cerebrix> no should i?
<Mestapheles> after the modprobe
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) huh
<Mestapheles> yes
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) if it's listed in lsmod, then yes, it's loaded
<cerebrix> http://www.pastebin.com/121346
<Mestapheles> perhaps but glxgears don't show Accel for my r128 if it doesn't show a 1 or 2.  In fact, yes, I've seen it listed in lsmod and had not Accel
(trey`/#ubuntu) Mestapheles: as it says, that shows whats using that module... just means you were missing something else...
<Mestapheles> isn't that the point of his question?
<cerebrix> i just wanna play a cd =p
<Mestapheles> not only is he intersted in if it is loaded but if it is performing and/or going to perform.
<cerebrix> so assuming i just did the modprobe
<punkass> anyone using ubuntu as a server?
(jdub/#ubuntu) yes
<cerebrix> which i did with sudo /sbin/modprobe snd_ice1724
<punkass> is there an easy way to install it minus X etc
<cerebrix> what would the next step be?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Mestapheles: saying ' "0" is bad' is very misleading...
(jdub/#ubuntu) punkass: stick in the install cd, type 'custom' at the boot prompt
<Mestapheles> was for me
(jdub/#ubuntu) punkass: that'll install base only
<punkass> jdub: excellent thanks
(trey`/#ubuntu) jdub: now ya tell me  8)
<Mestapheles> perhaps I should have written "can be bad but not necessarily"
<[Siff] > who wants to help me set my default run level so i will boot to a vga console and not boot directly into X?
(erik/#ubuntu) anyone use ubuntu's emacs21 with pcvs?  It seems to not work right when you commit a change ... it writes messages to the wrong place on the screen and sets the source buffers to "changed on disk" when it updates the $Id$
(jdub/#ubuntu) [Siff] : apt-get remove --purge gdm
<punkass> jdub: i may be setting up ubuntu using ltsp sometime soon aswell
<cerebrix> ok just did sudo update-modules
<cerebrix> next thing i should do is?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Mestapheles: its never bad... not having whatever is using your r128 module loaded is however bad for you...
<[Siff] > i should assert that i only want to do it temporarily, sorry
<punkass> should make for an interesting project
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) [Siff] : remove the symlink *gdm from /etc/rcS.d/
<Mestapheles> but while we're being pedantic trey, why tell me what package I need to name to uninstall screen savers as they buggy and cause system freezes on my mac
<Chibi> You can re-install gdm when you're done. :P
(jdub/#ubuntu) punkass: let me know how it goes
(jdub/#ubuntu) [Siff] : then don't use --purge ;)
(trey`/#ubuntu) Mestapheles: dpkg -P xscreensaver
<Mestapheles> thanks
<punkass> jdub: will do...i have fc2 running it right now..and would like to be rid of it
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) [Siff] : sorry.. it's in /etc/rc2.d/
(trey`/#ubuntu) Mestapheles: -P == --purge...
<Mestapheles> k I'll have to submit a bug report.  Man having to hard reboot drives me nuts
<cerebrix> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
* trey` prefers not to use "gnuism's" whenever possible  :/
<Mestapheles> and yes it's "re-doable"
* GammaRay puts a blanket around trey`
(trey`/#ubuntu) GammaRay: Thanks, it is kinda cold in here  8)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) [Siff] : you can then restore it w/ update-rc.d gdm defaults
<punkass> cerebrix: u running on a laptop?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) boy I wish update-rc.d was as nice as chkconfig
<cerebrix> no its an amd64 desktop 686 kernel
<punkass> hmm ok
(trey`/#ubuntu) GammaRay: chkconfig would be overkill for a debian system... try rcconf though...
<Mestapheles> oh and trey' when I finally got those other things working the module did have register a diff number.  But I'll read into what that means.  Thanks for the info.
<cerebrix> im really new to linux and have really used a command line based os in line 10 years so im a bit lost heh
(jdub/#ubuntu) Mestapheles: probably worth just removing the xscreensaver-gl package and rss-glx
(jdub/#ubuntu) boh
<cerebrix> havent used a command line os in 10 years i mean
(trey`/#ubuntu) cerebrix: makes so many things so much easier when you don't have to click 20 times to do what you wanted...
(trey`/#ubuntu) cerebrix: half the time, I forget around the 10th click  :(
<cerebrix> trey': its funny, i was telling my friend yesterday i think using windows made me stupid.  its like minesweeper on a much larger scale
<cerebrix> oh btw is it a good idea to update off of the universe config in synaptic?  i noticed in the scope of the faq that it says to update before doing that.  just wondering if that will break anything
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) cerebrix: what do you mean? "Update off the universe config" ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) cerebrix: update just refreshes the package list, upgrade upgrades them afterwards
<cerebrix> ahh then is it ok to download all upgrades for what i already have from the universe repository?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) of course
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) cerebrix: do you still have warty?
<punkass> is there a way for hotplug to detect if a nic cable is plugged in or removed?
(jdub/#ubuntu) cerebrix: if you're using warty, there's no overlap between main and universe/multiverse
<cerebrix> ok just checking, heh 9 days using linux and this is the farthest ive gotten to having a stable install so i dont wanna mess it up heh
<punkass> or does it already do that and thats just a silly question
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) punkass: not yet
(jdub/#ubuntu) punkass: hotplug doesn't do that, other tools do
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) punkass: people are working on a program that does that
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) I wouldn't want anything to happen if I unplug my cable *pokes shoddy cable at home*
<punkass> hmm..ok cuz i noticed that /var/log/messages(i think thats the one) shows an event
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) punkass: there are programs that use those events -- and they'll probably ready for hoary
<punkass> well i just would be nice say if a user had a laptop, and could just grap a nic cable and jam it in...
<punkass> cool
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) punkass: google for 'networkmanager ubuntu'
<deFrysk> why does btdownloadgui use so much cpu (like 80%)
(erik/#ubuntu) because it is garbage?  just use btdownloadheadless in screen :)
<calc> use the curses one :)
(erik/#ubuntu) I find the curses one crashes
<calc> or headless i guess
(erik/#ubuntu) in screen
<deFrysk> thats not an answer
<calc> erik: usually works for me, never seen it crash at least
(erik/#ubuntu) deFrysk: probably "because it updates its gui in a wasteful manner"
(erik/#ubuntu) calc: maybe it was just the one old version I used
<calc> deFrysk: never used the gui one since it wouldn't run in screen
<punkass> Treenaks: so there already is a package for it eh..or the source at least
<calc> i stick to apps that run in screen :)
(erik/#ubuntu) I was raped .. by Mr. Mesphistopheles
<calc> mutt/vim/irssi/btdownloadcurses, etc
<deFrysk> calc, smae me keing in the settings , like max_uploadblah and minportblah
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) punkass: there are packages, hey don't work very well yet though
<deFrysk> saves me
<punkass> i use azureus for bt's
<punkass> ah ok
(erik/#ubuntu) I need BT clients that run on disconnected-from-my-input machines
(erik/#ubuntu) cause you know
(erik/#ubuntu) I'm not gonna sit there and watch it
(erik/#ubuntu) :p
<deFrysk> azereus needs the latest jave wich crashes my browser
<Mesphistopheles> hwy Trey': xscreensaver and xscreensaver-gl both have ubuntu-desktop as deps.  So how am I supposed to get rid of the buggy screensaver?
(erik/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: you can remove ubuntu-desktop with no ill side-effects, it's just a metapackage
<Mesphistopheles> I can't even select to turn it off in gui or else it freezes
<deFrysk> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package name
<deFrysk> can be removed safely
(jdub/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: leave xscreensaver
(jdub/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: remove xscreensaver-gl and rss-glx
<Mesphistopheles> but won't that leave me w/o a desktop enviro?
(jdub/#ubuntu) no
(jdub/#ubuntu) ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<Mesphistopheles> cool
(jdub/#ubuntu) it doesn't actually do anything
(erik/#ubuntu) it exists only to force other packages to install
<Mesphistopheles> oh you mean a ...
<Mesphistopheles> place holder
(erik/#ubuntu) go take a look at its dependencies
<Mesphistopheles> I don't know what rss-glx is off to synaptic to find out
(jdub/#ubuntu) more gl screensavers
<punkass> jdub: is there a way to tell if my order of cds have been shipped?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) gl screensavers rock :)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) especially the bouncing cow ;)
(jdub/#ubuntu) punkass: log in to shipit
(erik/#ubuntu) heh
<punkass> yeah i did but it just looked the same
<mojo> Treenaks: can u pls tell me the website for j2sdk1.5 debian?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/125253.html
<Mesphistopheles> yah they freeze my gui, that's how they rock
<punkass> just curious..cuz it said orders before nov12 were sent and mine was placed a few weeks ago
* Treenaks likes the CD artwork etc.
<mojo> Treenaks: thx, you rock
<Gnobody> how do I get the gnome services panel back in hoary?
(erik/#ubuntu) services?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Gnobody: services panel? what do you mean?
<Gnobody> it was a gui tool that allowed me to choose which services linux would start up with
<Gnobody> ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Gnobody: type man update-rc.d in a terminal
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Gnobody: or just remove the service using dpkg --purge
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Gnobody: but that'll remove it completely
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Gnobody: and you really want most daemons that start on boot
<punkass> jdub: is there someone i can mail to make sure my order wasnt missed  or something?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) punkass: log into the shipit thing -- you'll see if it has been shipped
<punkass> no it hasnt..but i had ordered them like 3 weeks ago..and it said that orders before nov12 were shipped
<punkass> so i just wanted to double check
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) punkass: well, it might come in the next batch or something?
<[Siff] > [noob] how do i install kernel sources?[/noob] 
<punkass> ok..ill be patient..:)
<Mesphistopheles> thanks guys
(jdub/#ubuntu) punkass: have you logged in to shipit?
<punkass> yeah i just did
<punkass> and it looks the same as when i orginally ordered them
(jdub/#ubuntu) punkass: did it say "order shipped on ..." ?
(jdub/#ubuntu) there should be a little box at the top
(erik/#ubuntu) where's the option for emacs-style keybindings in GTK?
<punkass> jdub: nope all i see is: Please review and update the following information and then logout when finished. etc
(jdub/#ubuntu) erik: not visible in the ui
(jdub/#ubuntu) punkass: when did you order them?
(erik/#ubuntu) jdub: O_o I could have sworn I saw it before
(erik/#ubuntu) time to dig in gconf I suppose
<punkass> probably like 3 weeks ago
(jdub/#ubuntu) erik: it was removed from 2.8
(erik/#ubuntu) jdub: curses
(erik/#ubuntu) jdub: is it a gconf thing? or .gtkrc?
(jdub/#ubuntu) erik: it's in gconf
<Gnobody> how do I enable composites in x.org 6.8.1
<Gnobody> with render acceleration
<Gnobody> and GLX
<Gnobody> ?
<Gnobody> what do I add to my xorg.conf
<Gnobody> ?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xcompmgr/
<punkass> jdub: shoSection "Extensions"
<punkass>         Option        "Composite"        "Enable"
<punkass> EndSection
<punkass> oops
<punkass> Gnobody: use that minus the "jdub: sho" part
<Mesphistopheles> hey erik an jdub removing th -gl and the rss-glx seems to have solved it.  At lest so far as I'm in the screensaver app right no with no ill effects seeing he remainding screensavers.  How did u guys know those packages where problematic over the one still left?
<Mesphistopheles> XFlame is coool
<punkass> cuz they are extra smart
(erik/#ubuntu) I didn't claim to know :)
(jdub/#ubuntu) Mesphistopheles: they're gl screensavers. xscreensaver itself doesn't have gl screensavers.
<punkass> jdub: so should i just assume all is well with the order and wait it out?
<Mesphistopheles> an assumtion on my part as those two were mentioned.  WEll thanks to u too for telling me that ubuntu-desktop was just a place holder
<Gnobody> what about render acceleration?
<punkass> not sure..im not useing it
<Gnobody> and enable glx with composites
<Mesphistopheles> what's that jdub?
<punkass> all i did was add that to my xorg.conf and install xcompmgr
<punkass> and then i had fun shadows that made redrawing pretty slow so i turned it off..
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) punkass: hey, sounds familiar ;)
<punkass> yeah..will be cool when it gets there tho
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) use xcompmgr without the shadows
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) it will make redrawing faster than without it
<punkass> lots to look forward to in upcoming releases
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Agrajag: that breaks the panel's panelness for some reason
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) Treenaks: just kill the panel
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) it will start again
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Agrajag: I can move windows over my panel if I have ever run xcompmgr
<jose> HII
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) and it will be a panel again
<punkass> Agrajag: i tried that..it didnt seem to make it faster, just different..
<punkass> yeah the windows over panel then is a bit annoying
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) well, it's a matter of taste I guess
<punkass> that it is
<Meshistopheles> there r still probs houstin
<nickolas> hi guys! who has ever installed bittorent in Ubuntu?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) nickolas: apt-get install bittornado -> done!
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ;)
<nickolas> ok i'll try it
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) might want bittornado-gui also
<nickolas> ok
<nickolas> interesting...it tells me that it is installed...but how can  i run it...there is no link in the menu...
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) open a torrent file
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) in a web browser, or from the file manager
<nickolas> ok
<nickolas> it's working!!!!! thanks a lot for help!
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) nickolas: good luck :)
<nickolas> actually i have another question: i have mldonkey installed...so how do i use it instead of bt? what do u think?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) nickolas: open a donkey link?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) no idea
<nickolas> mldonkey can also download torrent files... i mean it is more comfortable than bt
<nickolas> does anybody use mldonkey?
<dkg> hi!
<dkg> I wanna use ION as windowmanager in Ubuntu.
<dkg> which debian release should I use to mix?
<dkg> unstable or testing?
<dkg> or is there another/better solution?
<nickolas> ok. thanks for helping with bt!!!
<Gnobody> how do I enable composites in XFCE 4.2 RC1?
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) dkg: why would you mix a debian release?
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) ion is in ubuntu
<dkg> Agrajag: because its not in ubuntu.
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) yes it is
<dkg> Agrajag: I just apt-cache searched it.
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) ion3 - Keyboard-friendly window manager with tiled windows
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) that one?
<dkg> yes!
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) dkg: did you add universe and multiverse to your /etc/apt/sources.list
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) ion2 - Keyboard-friendly window manager with tiled windows (v2)
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) or that
<dkg> Treenaks: whatas that?
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) yeah, it's probably in universe
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) dkg: open up /etc/apt/sources.list
(stvn/#ubuntu) hm, bonobo has left the building :(
<dkg> done.
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) there are instructions
<dkg> ic!
<dkg> thanks.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) dkg: look for 'universe' on the web site
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) you can also add multiverse in after universe for nonfree stuff
<dkg> gr8!
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) finally someone says something w/ the number eight in it that I can understand
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) dkg: now which part of aol did you come from :-P
<dkg> GammaRay: aol?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) http://www.google.com/search?q=aol
<jmhodges> ok, i must be an idiot..
<jmhodges> the fs on cd-rw's is iso9660 correct?
<jmhodges> and secondly, for some reason my 2nd cd drive isn't getting inserted into Disks
<jmhodges> but i can write to it fine (its a cd burner.. plextor )
<jmhodges> and the cd's can be read in the other drive..
<jmhodges> bah, ignore the fs question.. that was just a red herring
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) sorry I don'
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) sorry I don't like fish
<jmhodges> the dir is also not being created in /media
<jmhodges> GammaRay: hehe
<maz1977> good morning
<jmhodges> hrmph.. getting lots of fs errors about superblocks during an attempted mount in dmesg
<jmhodges> cdrom: hdd: mrw address space DMA selected
<jmhodges> Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<jmhodges> hmmm..
<maz1977> i'd like to know how to change date format...
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) on the panel? from the date cmd?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) maz1977: ^
<maz1977> gammaray, which panel?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) maz1977: I'm just asking which date format you speak of
<maz1977> gammaray: in italy we use dd/mm/yy date format not mm/dd/yy
<maz1977> change question: how can I set my locale's date format?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) maz1977: LC_TIME maybe
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) maz1977: you want to set LANG to your locale
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) maz1977: and LC_MESSAGES to en_US or something if you want English language in programs
<maz1977> Treenaks: already set to it_IT.UTF8
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) maz1977: what does 'locale' say?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) does the locale exist? (/etc/locale.gen, locale-gen)
<maz1977> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<maz1977> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<maz1977> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<maz1977> LANG=it_IT.UTF8
<maz1977> LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF8"
<maz1977> LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF8"
<maz1977> LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF8"
<maz1977> LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF8"
<maz1977> LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF8"
<maz1977> LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF8"
<maz1977> LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF8"
<maz1977> LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF8"
<maz1977> LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF8"
<maz1977> LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF8"
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) maz1977: please use pastebin.com
<maz1977> LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF8"
<maz1977> LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF8"
<maz1977> LC_ALL=
<maz1977> sorry don't know pastebin.com.
<mctavish> Hi all, I just downloaded my warty secururity fixes and dpkg encountered a problem with the config.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) maz1977: what do you mean?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) maz1977: www.pastebin.com
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mctavish: what is the message?
<mctavish> Setting up linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 (2.6.8.1-16.1) ...
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) that's normal
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mctavish: where do you see an error in that?
<mctavish> hang on, theres more...
<maz1977> treenaks: done
<mctavish> ...   /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: device /dev/hdb2 is not a block device
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mctavish: did you switch harddisks around?
<mctavish> some background. I've moved my drives around since my install, and I'm using grub from another drive
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ah that's the problem then
<mctavish> I've got 4 os's
<mctavish> how to reconfigure?
<mctavish> I'm afraid if I reboot I won't see ubuntu again:)
<mctavish> oops, this is the final message which scared me: Failed to create initrd image.
<Chibi> Fail
<Chibi> You won't make it back to ubuntu alive D:
<mctavish> Mr Treenaks? Anyone?
(Mayday/#ubuntu) is there known issues with macromedias flash player and hoary?
<deFrysk> Mayday, not is you install flashplugin-nonfree
<deFrysk> is = if
(Mayday/#ubuntu) deFrysk: is that version 7 of it?
<deFrysk> yes I believe so
(Mayday/#ubuntu) ok, ill try it
<deFrysk> nickolas, no privating please
<Micksa> hey, where's the gnarly wave file that shows how to pronounce ubuntu?
<mctavis1> If anyone is curious, I rebooted and everything is ok, I think I fixed it :)
<Matt|> hi there. I'm trying to play real movies in firefox. Sometimes the site opens the totem player and it works, but with other sites it tries to play it within a browser window, and it doesn't work. How can I do this?
<Tsjoklat> moz plugger
<Tsjoklat> something
<Matt|> Tsjoklat, i have that installed
<Matt|> Tsjoklat, do i need to configure it further
<Tsjoklat> I would look on the wiki page for restricted formats
<Tsjoklat> it is mentioned there
<Matt|> hmm i'll give it a try
<Tsjoklat> sorry Matt| haven't tried it myself yet so I can't give you any solid advice
<Matt|> np
<Matt|> nothing in that wiki
<Tsjoklat> a search on the forums perhaps?
<Matt|> Tsjoklat, ok yeah
<Tsjoklat> Matt| and no luch eh?
<Adrenal> i just formatted some ntfs partition into ext3, but where...is it?
<deFrysk> fdisk/ -p /dev/hda (or something) to locate it
<deFrysk> fdisk -p /dev/hda
<deFrysk> fdisk -l /dev/hda
<deFrysk> sorry
<Adrenal> ok, but how do i put files and stuff in there?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) mount it somewhere
<deFrysk> you have to set it up in fstab
<Adrenal> how?
<deFrysk> make a folder to mount it into
<Adrenal> kk
<deFrysk> try man fstab
<Adrenal> command not found
<Matt|> Adrenal, you must have the command "man"
<Matt|> Adrenal, you can try and mount the disk without editing fstab if you want to do so
<Adrenal> ok, how do i set it to open automatically at each boot?
<Matt|> Adrenal, for that you have to edit fstab
<Adrenal> ok
<Adrenal> how do i get into it?
<deFrysk> Adrenal, where is the partition located ?
<Adrenal> on the same hdd
<deFrysk> partition number ?
<deFrysk> hda?
<Adrenal> sda
<deFrysk> sda?
<Adrenal> hmm, one sec
<deFrysk> sda[number] 
<Adrenal> 6
<deFrysk> /dev/sda6              /mnt/sda6               ext3    user,umask=000  0 0
<deFrysk> and make a folder /mnt/sda6
<Adrenal> /dev/sda6 command not found
<deFrysk> and it will automount in your desktop even ;)
<deFrysk> erm
<deFrysk> fstab
<Adrenal> eh?
<Adrenal> put that first?
<deFrysk> nano -w /etc/fstab
<deFrysk> sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<Adrenal> yeh
<Adrenal> what of it?
<deFrysk> add this line :
<deFrysk> /dev/sda6              /mnt/sda6               ext3    user,umask=000  0 0
<Adrenal> <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Adrenal> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Adrenal> /dev/sda6       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Adrenal> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Adrenal> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Adrenal> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<deFrysk> geez
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) someone needs to put "no flooding" back in the topic
<deFrysk> something like that yeah
<Adrenal> sorry, just seemed like the right thing to do
<deFrysk> Adrenal, it never is
<deFrysk> backup your fstab
<Adrenal> how?
<deFrysk> and replace the sda6 line with the line I gave
<deFrysk> mv /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<deFrysk> mv = cp , sorry
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) wait what
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) he's already got sda6 mounted at /
<deFrysk> cp not mv
<Adrenal> kk
<deFrysk> Agrajag, oh my
<Adrenal> cannot stat `/etc/fstab': No such file or directory
* mrjive is away: @#
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) mv /etc/fstab.bak /etc/fstab
<deFrysk> yeah
<Adrenal> mv or cp?
<deFrysk> mv
<deFrysk> mv = moving/renaming
<Adrenal> kk, done
<Adrenal> no what?
<deFrysk> cp is copying
<Adrenal> nothing came up
<deFrysk> Adrenal, thast good
<Adrenal> kk, so, what happened?
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) you renamed your file system table, and I had you name it back
<Adrenal> kk
<deFrysk> now cp /etc/fstab etc/fstab.bak
<deFrysk> then you have it backed up
<Adrenal> cannot create regular file `etc/fstab.bak': No such file or directory
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) /etc/fstab.bak
<deFrysk> darn
<deFrysk> I need coffee
<Adrenal> hmm
<deFrysk> Agrajag, thanks :)
<Adrenal> could i just create it?
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) you are creating it
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<Adrenal> evidently, i'm not
<deFrysk> Agrajag, yes
<deFrysk> Adrenal, do what he sayd
<Adrenal> kk, this one worked
<Adrenal> well, no errors
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) now
<Adrenal> so guessing it did
<deFrysk> now replace the sda6 line
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) sda6 is not your new partition, it's already mounted at /
<Adrenal> kk
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) no, don't replace that
<deFrysk> its ok then
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) because you won't be able to mount your root fs next time you boot if you replace that
<Adrenal> yeh, thought hat
<Adrenal> *that
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) you need to find out what partition you just formatted, because it wasn't sda6
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> back to windows then
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) then you can add a new line
<Adrenal> bbl
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) why
<Adrenal> wha
<Adrenal> how do i do it in linux?
<deFrysk> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<deFrysk> see what you have
<Adrenal> hmm
<Adrenal> nothing i can decypher
<deFrysk> use sudo
<Adrenal> i did
<deFrysk> paste it in #flood
<Adrenal> but i cant make sense of it
<deFrysk> /dev/sda6 is the only linuxpartition
<Adrenal> hmm
<deFrysk> did you format a scsi disk ?
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) wait
<Adrenal> i think i did something wrong then
<Adrenal> i'll go back to partition magic, bbl, thanks
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) did you actually change the partition type and make a filesystem?
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) sigh
<deFrysk> geez he's gone
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) I give up trying to help
<deFrysk> poor man has no clue
(Agrajag/#ubuntu) I'M JUST GONNA GO DO SOMETHING IN WINDOWS INSTEAD OF SOMETHING THAT WILL WORK
<deFrysk> :DDDD
<deFrysk> a Bill brainwash
<deFrysk> I need coffee (deja vu)
<spiritz> quit
<cerebrix> ok so i got the sound driver my soundcard uses loaded but i still have no sound and opening volume control kicks back alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<cerebrix> any ideas?
<spiritz> nope sorry dude
<scoon> morning all
<cerebrix> hola and stuff
<scoon> does anyone know how i could use a src package and have it not be upgraded to the binary ?
<cerebrix> i dont scoon, maybe someone else does?
<scoon> thx
<deFrysk> --target=blah ?
<cerebrix> someting like that heh
<deFrysk> yeah
<cerebrix> im pretending to listen to my mp3 cd's lol
<cerebrix> not nearly as entertaining as the real thing lol
* deFrysk listens to .flac files
<deFrysk> lossless
<Chibi> Heh. Lossless audio is only good for synth music.
<deFrysk> lossess is also good for making a copy cd
<cerebrix> hey where is the modprobe.conf in ubuntu?
<scoon> deFrysk: was that meant for me ?
<Chibi> You seriously can't tell the diffrence between 320kbps ogg/mp3 versus a flac or CD unless there's a sinewave of some sort.
<deFrysk> scoon, what was ?
<scoon> --target=blah ?
<deFrysk> yeah
<scoon> deFrysk: doesn't work.  I want to compile rhythmbox from ubuntu and when i do and then run apt-update, apt wants to install the binary version ?
<deFrysk> ?
<deFrysk> apt-get source -b so install it from source
<potato> I found biggest difference in hit hats & such
<scoon> deFrysk: yes it does.  but then apt wants to "upgrade" to the binary version.
<potato> you can often tell in percussion intensive music
<potato> hi hats ^
<deFrysk> scoon, so ?
<potato> <- is happy on ogg -q6 though
<deFrysk> scoon, why compile it anyway ?
<scoon> deFrysk: the binary version does not work as well as when I compile my own binary. the music does not skip everytime i open something
<deFrysk> scoon why not make your own .deb and install that one
<scoon> deFrysk: why should I?  If ubuntu has the src repos, why can't I just use them.
<warty> hi everybody
(Kamion/#ubuntu) deFrysk: bump the version in debian/changelog a bit
(Kamion/#ubuntu) oops
(Kamion/#ubuntu) scoon: bump the version in debian/changelog a bit
<deFrysk> Kamion, yeah
<deFrysk> good idia
<deFrysk> put .1 behind the version
<cerebrix> is modules.conf the same thing as modules.conf?  im trying to add something my friend sent me the other day to it to see if it makes my soundcard work
<cerebrix> i mean is it the same thing as modprobe.conf
<cerebrix> sorry
(Kamion/#ubuntu) scoon: apt tries to get your system in sync with the repository you're upgrading from; if md5sum/size of a local package differ and the version's the same then it'll assume something's screwy and "upgrade" it; the usual fix is to bump the version by adding .0.0.1 to the end or something like that
(Kamion/#ubuntu) scoon: exact answer depends on whether you want to keep your locally installed version forever ignoring e.g. security updates in the repository or whether you want to get the upgrade ...
<scoon> Kamion: I understand that I can pin a version to use.  which would be fine, but the src version is identical to the binary version.
<scoon> Kamion: to change the version, should i do that in the .dsc file and then rename the .deb to match ?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) no no, edit debian/changelog before you build
(Kamion/#ubuntu) you *can* do it by picking apart the .deb but I wouldn't recommend it if you don't know the format well
<deFrysk> donald fagen on flac defenetly sounds better then ogg/mp3
<deFrysk> ;p
<scoon> Kamion: edit the .changes file that gets created ?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) scoon: if you've edited debian/changelog correctly there should be no need to edit *any* of the generated files
<scoon> Kamion: ok, i think that is my question, what/where is the debian/changelog
(Kamion/#ubuntu) in the source package
(Kamion/#ubuntu) you're unpacking and building the source package, right?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) apt-get source foo, cd foo-<whatever>, vi debian/changelog, dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc -us
(Kamion/#ubuntu) (er, -rfakeroot too on the end, install fakeroot package)
<Chibi> http://www.leapsecond.com/pages/atomic-bill/index.htm
<scoon> Kamion: what am i changing in the change log ?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) scoon: add a new entry to the top in the same format as the previous ones, but with ".0.0.1" added to the version number
<ztonzy> hi
<potato> hello
<ztonzy> anyone here using Firestarter ?
<potato> not me
<potato> I'm just a lazy bum using a hardware firewall
<scoon> ztonzy: shorewall
<ztonzy> hmm, cause when running it it ask for root password...typing it it gives me error....
(Kamion/#ubuntu) try 'sudo firestarter'
<ztonzy> root is not used in ubuntu more than as 'sudo'  but sudo also means typing the user password (admin, me, only one user at my system))
<ztonzy> Kamion, from terminal works, but not from menu :-\
<ztonzy> stupid
<ztonzy> heh
<Chibi> ztonzy - gksudo if you want to make a menu entry.
<ztonzy> Chibi, ok
<Chibi> gksudo brings up the gtk password entry dialog.
<ztonzy> but...in preference settings in the appmenu ?
<ztonzy> it showed 'gksu'  only here
<ztonzy> I added '...do'
<ztonzy> worked :)
<ztonzy> thanks :D
<cerebrix> &gt; ls -l /dev/snd
<eim> I'm yet experiencing troubles with my iBook G3 and the suspend mode with pbbuttonsd. Anyone solved?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) ztonzy: yeah, universe package therefore not necessarily synced with the way the main Ubuntu distribution does things
<ztonzy> Kamion, okey ...
<ztonzy> still does ubuntu works better for me than "sarge" did :)
<scoon> Kamion: that worked, thx
<___jul> hi
<___jul> how can i get the source of my kernel (1.6.8.1-2-386) ? thks
(sabdfl/#ubuntu) ___jul: linux-source-2.6.8.1 package
<flam> hey.
<bohrbug> I have serious problems using cdrecord on Ubuntu. I get buffer underrun all the time
* mrjive is back (gone 01:39:36)
<bohrbug> Nautilus cd-burner works perfectly
* mrjive is away: I'm busy
<bohrbug> As root, cdrecord works
<___jul> where is the kernel_src_dir in ubuntu ?
<dalderman> hey guys
<emo> hi all, is this channel suitable for not very experienced with debian or ubuntu? i have a problem but I can explain it from too high level
<dalderman> I need to boot my Ubuntu box with a 2.4 kernel, has anyone done this before?
<dalderman> I tried installing 2.4 and booting into it but it all fell apart, is this likely to work if I fiddle with things like ethernet modules etc?
<emo> my wireless usb mouse works properly on the live ubuntu cd, but with warty doesnt
<emo> even if it is plugged during boot, the whole system freezes
<dalderman> emo, I had problems with usb mouse during install, I put a ps/2 adaptor on it and then changed it after the installer had run
<emo> hm, a kind of problem is that my laptop doesnt have any ps2 port :)
<dalderman> oh...
<emo> anyway on the live cd works, which is morphix.. obviously i have to compare the configs and try to play
<flam> does any one know why i can't use wlan and lan at the same time and how to fix it?
<emo> with lsmod i can see that the usbmouse module is loaded though
<emo> configure wlan with iwconfig, the lat with ifconfig and put make the routing how it is suitable for you.. it souldnt be a problem..
<flam> emo, the wlan must be configured with ifconfig as well, mustn't it?
<emo> well, it should be possible, but if you have the wlan-tools installed iwconfig is quite a reasonable option.. anyway in ubuntu everything could be done with ui, and works quite well, really not sure what stands behind it
<Scognito> hi
<nevyn> hi
<flam> i've tried to configurate everything with ui.. doesn't work anyway..
<emo> but having two configured interfaces makes a good routing a must
<flam> probably something wrong with my routing then..
<emo> well, if you are using only wlan or only lan, does it work?
<flam> yes
<emo> hm..
<flam> an option would be to only use one.. and change between them manualy..
<emo> and in case you have two configured interfaces, can you reach other machines in the networks?
<emo> or it is only a problem of access to internet, then you have to check the default gw
<flam> when both is configurated and running, i only reach machines connected to the interface that was enabled first.
<emo> then look if the wlan iface and the lan have the same netmask.. if they are in the same network, then the first registered entry in the routing table is effective
<flam> yeah, i use 255.255.255.0 for both of them. shouldn't I?
<emo> is not a problem if they are in different networks
<flam> they're not on the same network now..
<Scognito> i got this error "Bad alpha format .7" when i launch gdm theme different than the ones from default in ubuntu
<emo> in case they are in the same net, then the first is count
<Scognito> any hint?
<Scognito> th error is "bad alpha specifier format .7"
<flam> hm, strange. they're not on the same network.. but they will be eventually.
<Deviled> hm, i've a problem...just upgraded to hoary this night..and xorg dont render the pictures..i mean, i cant see the content when i scroll..etc
<Deviled> is there a possibility to downgrade to warty?
<_MacGyver_> hello
<Deviled> hi mac
<flam> emo, it's supposed to be something like this: if the first iface cant reach a host, linux tries with the other iface.. am i right?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) flam: not really
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) flam: that depends on a few things:
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) - Is the sender bound to a specific interface or not
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) - The routing table
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) it's not re-sent over another link on ICMP unreachable afaik
<flam> ok...
<flam> my AP (192.168.0.50) can't be reach with: ping 192.168.0.50 -I eth1
<flam> eth1 i my wlan..
<flam> eth0 have the first entry in the routing table tho.
<eim> What about running cdrecord as user, should this user be in a special group like kmen, etc? Thanks.
(mjr/#ubuntu) nah, access to the cd device should be afaik sufficient
<lupus_> http://davyd.ucc.asn.au/projects/misc/sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb
(mjr/#ubuntu) not having soft real-time scheduling and memory locking access might make writing more error-prone, but it is my understanding that modern burn-free drives wouldn't' really be too picky about that
<lupus_> found this :)
<netmonk> Can anyone help me with cd burning? I burn cd's fine with nautilus, but all the files I burn becom with owner root and are invisible when I insert the cd. Any ideas how to change this???
(mjr/#ubuntu) they're pretty much supposed to be owner root, but how "invisible"?
<eim> mjr: Fine, thanks.
<ermo> mjr, q: what's difference between ubuntu and userlinux? Are they one and the same or just 'twins' in spirit?
(mjr/#ubuntu) ermo, not the same
<netmonk> mjr, why are they supposed to be owner root since I'm not recording them as root, and yes, they are invisible when I opne them in gnomel.
(mjr/#ubuntu) different projects, but the goals seem to be similar at least partly
(mjr/#ubuntu) netmonk, because if they'd be owner you, and if you move the CD to some other computer, they'd be owned by a random user
(mjr/#ubuntu) and in what way "invisible"?
<ermo> mjr, also: at some point there was a 'debian desktop project'. Has ubuntu taken that torch officially, or is it just a (high quality) debian-based implementation coincidentally having the same goal?
(mjr/#ubuntu) ermo, Ubuntu seems to do a bit more customizing, Userlinux is more branding of a set of Debian packages
(mjr/#ubuntu) don't know about that
<ermo> mjr, thx. Just curious ;)
<netmonk> mjr, open the cd and it show no files at all. If i cd to the cdrom in the terminal I can see the files after ls -l
(mjr/#ubuntu) netmonk, does this happen with other cds also?
<skar> is there any skype like voice chat utility in the debs?
(mjr/#ubuntu) 'cause it really shouldn't do that :)
<netmonk> mjr, no, only the ones I record myself
(mjr/#ubuntu) netmonk, even after you take them out and reinsert later?
<eim> mjr: When I want to burn via the ATAPI interface I need to launch sudo cdrecord ... as user. Just cdrecord with user perms returns errors.
<netmonk> mjr, yes. I burned a cd for a friend of mine. last night she couldn't open an openoffice file, so I took the cd to get the file and save it another format. When I inserted the cd, the cd folders pops up, but it's empty. I tryed it few times, checked the hiden files option - no help. Only whyen I cd to the cdrom in the shell I was able to copy the file, and then had to change the permissions because it wouldn't let me change it
(mjr/#ubuntu) netmonk, well, I pretty much can't help you with that then, except to say to please report a bug on the Ubuntu bugzilla
(mjr/#ubuntu) eim, and the user has read/write permissions to the cdrom device node?
<netmonk> oki, mjr. 10x. I try first to ask since I don't want to file bugs that are result of me not doing something right ;)
<eim> mjr: /dev/hdb (cdrom) has 0664 for group cdrom. User is in group cdrom so everything should be ok.
(mjr/#ubuntu) eim, ok, well then, to my knowledge everything should be fine, but apparently my knowledge is outdated
<eim> mjr: It's quite strange. I never had troubles on my previuous Debian unstable system.
(mjr/#ubuntu) I'll admit that I might have not CDs since the last burning interface overhaul, preferring DVDs :)
(mjr/#ubuntu) +burned
(mjr/#ubuntu) eim, as I understand, there's been some changes in the interface relatively recently, but I haven't followed the details so much
<eim> mjr: found: When i use the ATAPI cdrecord driver I need to specify the drive via ATAPI:/dev/cdrom and not ATAPI:0,1,0 -- This anyway prints out a warning message but seems to work for users.
(mjr/#ubuntu) ahh, I see
(mjr/#ubuntu) yes, the device node is the right way to do it really
(mjr/#ubuntu) I just assumed that you were doing that since you mentioned using the ATAPI interface
<eim> mjr: Yes, but it has troubles with perms on /dev/hdb then.
(mjr/#ubuntu) (and never mind those warnings, that's just Joerg Schilling being an ass :)
<eim> mjr: Ehm, sorry. You mean /dev/foo with device node?
(mjr/#ubuntu) yes
<eim> mjr: Ok, fine then.
<xukun> #nicksetup
<z0mbix> anyone here use ppc?
<nevyn> hrm
<abstractone> anybody tried to run skype on ubuntu ?
<__daniel> hai
<abstractone> hi
<lupus_> is there a package for gmane?
<gorlist> how do you run ubuntu with kde?
<gorlist> i don't want gnome
<z0mbix> apt-get install suse ;)
<seek187> lol
(jordi/#ubuntu) gorlist: you... get mandrake :)
<z0mbix> it must be in universe
<aaroncuk> hi guys.. i have added a link to mpd in /etc/rc2.d  by typing ln -s /etc/init.d/mpd S99mpd  but its not loading on boot.. any ideaa?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) aaroncuk: mpd?
<aaroncuk> yeah - music player daemon
<aaroncuk> is there anyway to check that it has been setup correctly
<z0mbix> aaroncuk, update-rc.d
<pab89> Grub won't boot my Windows system after installing Ubuntu, any ideas?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) pab89: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/ ?
<pab89> I've read that, it doesn't give any clues as to how to fix it
<z0mbix> any errors?
<aaroncuk> i have deleted the link, gonna redoit
<z0mbix> yeah, update-rc.d is the way to get ti right
<aaroncuk> ln -s /etc/init.d/mpd s99mpd  been to told to run that, should the s on s99 be upper case
<__daniel> pab89: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1532
<z0mbix> yes, upper
<pab89> any way I can edit the grub config file to fix it or is my windows partition destroyed?
<z0mbix> update-rc.d does all that for you and more
<aaroncuk> lets reboot and see lol
<z0mbix> pab89: do u get any error when it doesn't boot windows?
<pab89> z0mbix: I'll reboot and write it down
<z0mbix> k
<aaroncuk> that worked zomb, thanks
<aaroncuk> onto my next problem lol. ubuntu is showing my 160gb hard drive as 137gb.. even taking into account the whole 1024 thing, it should be at least 152
<aaroncuk> someone sais there was a way to fix this in the kernel
<pab89> ok, I get the following error booting XP
<pab89> root (hd0,0)
<pab89> Filesystem type unknown, Partition type 0x7
<__daniel> pab89: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1532
<pab89> that looks promising, brb
<z0mbix> aaroncuk: cool :)
<pab89> from what I've looked up it's often related to the 2.6 kernel, do you think if I pulled out my suse 9.0 discs (kernel 2.4) it might fix the problem?
<aaroncuk> just need to reclain the rest of my hard drive lol
<__daniel> pab89: what are you going to do? install suse again?!
<pab89> nonono, right, I just installed Ubuntu to find that I can't boot the windows XP partition, I also have suse 9 (kernel 2.4) discs. While reading some of the articles I read that it was more a bug with the 2.6 kernel so I was wondering if that would solve anything
<aaroncuk> hmm i have an x in the middle of my screen, any ideas? lol
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> aaroncuk: Oh, my girlfriend has the same problem. It goes away when you move a window over it. But now idea how to permantently get rid of it :-/
<__daniel> pab89: dont think so :-(
(Kamion/#ubuntu) pab89: try http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/, see if that's useful
<pab89> hmmmm, well I'm reading that now, it looks a bit daunting but I've got no other options
<pab89> it says the solution is this line: sfdisk -d /dev/hda | sfdisk --no-reread -H255 /dev/hda
<pab89> but do I need to input variables or does it work "as-is"
<aaroncuk> its something to do with x server config
<pab89> I'm still not sure how to perform the commands in that article
<pab89> :'(
<Fwiffo_> pab89: A friend of mine encountered what seems to be the same problem you have, he fixed it by changinging from CHS to LBA in the BIOS
<pab89> chs to lba...ok, thanks
<pab89> If I don't come back it hasn't worked, lol
<Fwiffo_> :o)
<martin1> hi
<martin1> I have a problem setting up my network with ubuntu
<martin1> I managed to get my Netgear MA111 wlan usb thingie working with linux-wlan-ng
<pab89> got XP and Ubuntu working together now
<pab89> thnx
<Fwiffo_> super!
<martin1> I can ping all computers including my hardware router on that network
<martin1> but when I try to add a default route to my router it says "network unreachable
<martin1> even though I can ping that host and it's only one hop away and I've got a route to 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 via wlan0
<martin1> I'm totally desperate, I just don't understand that
<childe> Hi. I've just installed Ubuntu!
<martin1> can anyone help me with that?
<childe> The installation is very easy.
* __daniel congratulates childe :-)
<childe> Bye.
<gnurt> hehe
<gen> what a weirdo
<__daniel> gen|out: he was nice enough to tell it
<Fwiffo_> yeah, nice with a few success-stories instead of only problem-reports :o)
<z0mbix> any ppc users here?
<martin1> so, has anyone got experience with weird routing problems?
<Rene_S> Actually, mine went very well and I got all my plugins installed, Point2Play works, and Crossover Office runs nice and smooth, even IE runs a tad faster
<cardador> Rene_S: why do you need IE?
<sirfred> Hi.
<sirfred> I've just switched to Hoary. a little question about DRI.
<Rene_S> I dont it gets installed with Office XP
<kensai> cardador, to get spywares maybe
<cardador> Rene_S: ah ok :)
<sirfred> I thought that the last X.org version has DRI support for the mach64 ati chipset.
<sirfred> But I cannot find the driver on my install.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) sirfred: do you have a basic install, or did you upgrade (not recommended!) to hoary
<Rene_S> I would use Openoffice more but some of my work doesn't translate well between office xp and openoffice
<sirfred> Treenaks: I upgraded.
<sirfred> Treenaks: But I'm sure I'm on x.org.
<moyote> Does anyone if sed has be fixed in hoary?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) it has
<moyote> s/be/been
<moyote> ty
<kensai> Open Office is far superior in my case I have never had a problem
<kensai> not even opening and editing my documents in a winslows pc
<Rene_S> I don't for the most part, just some presentations and a couple of spreadsheets seem to get mangled a little and I am too lazy to redo them
<kensai> Ohh
<Rene_S> Besides its a nice sell point to show people that you can go Windows free and not have relearn everything
<martin1> is there noone here who can help me ? :(
<Rene_S> Sorry martin1 I dont do networking
<z0mbix> martin, what are all the ip's subnet etc?
<martin1> well, my home lan subnet is 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0
<martin1> the computer in question gets an 192.168.0.10 assigned by dhcp
<martin1> the router has the ip 192.168.0.1
<martin1> but I can't add a default route to the router
<z0mbix> linux router?
<martin1> hardware router from netgear
<martin1> when I do dhclient wlan0 the dhclient seems to try to add the correct default route
<z0mbix> is this default route set? webconfig?
<martin1> but gets a SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<martin1> I can't set the default route
<martin1> that's the really strange point
<martin1> I can ping the router, but when I try "sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1" I get the above message
<martin1> how can the network 192.168.0.0 be unreachable if there is a route to it and I can ping the machines on that network?
<sirfred> martin1: Are you able to put the route manually?
<z0mbix> that's what the route add command is
<sirfred> Excuse me.
<martin1> no sirfred
<sirfred> I didn't read the line.
<z0mbix> martin1: bit the network unreachable is the external network not the 192.168.0.0 network
<martin1> can it be somehow related to that ipv6 stuff?
<sirfred> martin1: Are you sure that your NIC IP belongs to that network?
<martin1> pretty much so, my NIC IP is 192.168.0.10 and the network is 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0
<sirfred> martin1: Is the ethernet card up?
<martin1> yes
<sirfred> Very strange.
<martin1> ifconfig shows wlan0 with the correct ip and all
<sirfred> ifconfig wlan0 ?
<martin1> yes
<martin1> should I write it down here?
<sirfred> martin1: The inet addr: line and the UP line.
<sirfred> martin1: Please
<attifinch> hello
<martin1> (locale is german...) inet Adresse: 192.168.0.10 Bcast: 192.168.0.255 Maske: 255.255.255.0
<sirfred> martin1: That's fine.
<martin1> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1492 Metric:1
<sirfred> I think that's fine.
<attifinch> i have a quesiton im thinking of switching from mandrake to ubuntu .. any major resons to?
<martin1> when I run route -C all lines have "lo" at the end as the interface, is that sane?
<drac_> euh nop
<sirfred> martin1: I have some for the eth0.
<martin1> like, after pinging 192.168.0.1 it says "192.168.0.1 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.1 l 0 0 2 lo"
<sirfred> ANd you're able to ping that ip?
<martin1> yes
<martin1> ah well, if I connect to this laptop via ssh (which works w/o any problems)
<martin1> I get lines within that with iface wlan0
<sirfred> martin1: What do you have in your /etc/hosts ?
<martin1> maybe thats the problem?
<drac_> 15:55 drac@portable ~% route -n | grep lo |wc -l
<drac_> 0
<moyote> attifinch, Well, that's a loaded question in this room since we use Ubuntu. try it and see for yourself. You can always go back to Mandrake if you want to. :-)
<martin1> pretty much untouched: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost perseus
<sirfred> martin1: And route -n ?
<martin1> and then some ip6 lines
<martin1> just one single route, target 192.168.0.0 router 0.0.0.0 genmask 255.255.255.0 Flags U Metric 0 Ref 0 Use 0 Iface wlan0
<sirfred> martin1: I can't understand it.
<sirfred> martin1: My configuration is really near yours.
<sirfred> martin1: But, I'm able to add the route.
<martin1> me too sirfred
<sirfred> martin1: You sure about the line syntax?
<martin1> it's not that I was completely unexperienced with networking on linux...
<sirfred> route add default gw 172.26.0.1
<martin1> "route add default gw 192.168.0.1"
<martin1> oh, + "dev wlan0"
<sirfred> Excuse me, that's my line.
<sirfred> Have you tried with and without 'dev wlan0' ?
<martin1> the strange thing is that even dhclient can't set the route while hes trying to
<martin1> yes, in that case I get "network is down" ..
<sirfred> martin1: Well, at least, it's coherent.
<sirfred> network is down.
<martin1> "network is not active"
<martin1> btw I had to manually get the wlan0 dev up because the scripts didn't work
<martin1> using wlanctl wlan0 [ ... strange commands here ... ] 
<martin1> s/wlanctl/wlanctl-ng/
<sirfred> martin1: But it seems to be up
<martin1> it clearly is up
<martin1> I can ssh from that box to this computer
<sirfred> martin1: When you write only ifconfig, did it shows?
<sirfred> the wlan0 ?
<martin1> yes, and lo
<sirfred> My only difference is the MTU
<martin1> uh, and if I "ifconfig lo down" I can't ping my router anymore??
<sirfred> I suppose that you're using some kind of PPPoE encapsulation.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) your router is in lo?
<sirfred> But, that's a mess
<martin1> though I can still reach my notebook via ssh
<sirfred> What have lo to do with the router?
<martin1> no, my router is not in lo
<martin1> at least, he shouldn't be!
<sirfred> What do you have in lo, ifconfig ?
<sirfred> what inet addr and that kind of things?
<martin1> excuse me?
<sirfred> Is lo with inet addr: 127.0.0.1 ?
<martin1> 127.0.0.1 mask 255.0.0.0
<sirfred> It seems a joke.
<mindphasr> hrm still have not received my cds :(
<martin1> and only if that one's up it works
<sirfred> It seems that lo and wlan0 are in shortcircuit or something so.
<martin1> or better, it doesn't work ...
<martin1> yes sirfred, but apparently only for 192.168.0.1
<martin1> rest of the world is fine
<sirfred> martin1: Have you configured that network in any other place?
<martin1> mh - maybe if I change my routers IP adress to be something like 192.168.0.99?
<martin1> what other place?
<sirfred> martin1: What do you have in /etc/networks.
<sirfred> For example.
<martin1> I'm completely unfamiliar with ubuntu configuration I have to admit
<sirfred> martin1: Neither I am, it's like debian, more or less.
<martin1> in /etc/networks/interaces is some stuff
<martin1> auto lo
<sirfred> martin1: The file is /etc/network/interfaces
<martin1> iface lo inet loopback
<martin1> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<martin1> auto wlan0 ...
<sirfred> martin1: That's fine.
<sirfred> martin1: Try a ifdown -a, ifup -a
<sirfred> martin1: But you'll lose the connection.
<sirfred> martin1: Perhaps you can see some new error message.
<martin1> mh, wait a second
<sirfred> martin1: There's no much more than /etc/network/interfaces.
<sirfred> martin1: Perhaps you've configured something else in /etc/pcmcia/network.opts
<martin1> ifdown -a says nothing
<sirfred> martin1: But I think /etc/network/interfaces rules.
<martin1> ifup doesn't work
<sirfred> What means doesn't work?
<martin1> as it fails to correctly configure my wlan device
<sirfred> What do you see?
<martin1> SET failed on device lo, operation not supported
<martin1> thats strange
<sirfred> I've got that, also, I think.
<martin1> it tries to set the wireless requests on my lo
<sirfred> Humm.
<sirfred> Have you configured some of those?
<sirfred> Encryption,...
<sirfred> You could try with an static configuration.
<martin1> yes I had though i removed them now
<martin1> I have to configure that interface using /etc/wlan stuff
<martin1> it's linux-wlan-ng
<sirfred> martin1: I made it in another way
<sirfred> martin1: In the interfaces file:
<sirfred> iface eth0 inet static
<sirfred> ...
<Gwildor_> morning :)
<sirfred> wireless-mode managed
<sirfred>         wireless-essid WLAN
<sirfred> ...
<sirfred> This way.
<sirfred> It's automatically configured when ifup-ing the interface
<martin1> uhm should yes ..
<martin1> wait a second, ill try
<martin1> how do i define IP and stuff?
<sirfred> martin1:
<sirfred>        address 172.26.0.3
<sirfred>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<sirfred>         network 172.26.0.0
<sirfred>         broadcast 172.26.0.255
<sirfred>         gateway 172.26.0.1
<sirfred> martin1: From my configuration.
<Depht> the network config GUI is really quite good these days, if will write most of what most people want in interfaces
<trinity> hi - anyone know how to add a floppy icon to the desktop whitch automounts floppy when clicked on
<martin1> no effect
<martin1> the wireless set request fail on wlan0
<martin1> because it's linux-wlan-ng ...
<martin1> and afterwards it says "SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable" :-(
<sirfred> martin1: Sorry
<martin1> prolly when its trying to add the default route
<kent_> trinity, you have on in the computer-window, dont you?
<martin1> I'll try to change my routers ip now, expect a timeout from me ;-)
<trinity> kent_:yes - so I just drag it to the desktop?
<kent_> trinity, hmm, not sure if thats possible.
<Depht> seems to work
<Depht> only way to see is just to try it
<kent_> trinity, but you do have an applet that will let you mount/unmount disks (floppy, cdrom etc) that you can put on the panel
<martin_> should have disconnected before
<martin_> sirfred, I changed my routers IP to 192.168.0.52 and it works now
<wood1> Hi to all
<wood1> Can anybody give me some tips to login to this IRC channel using a port other than 6667 ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: uh, look on the freenode.org websited
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: it might have more info
<wood1> My company firewall has disabled access to port 6667 on all other PCs except the one I am using right now
<martin_> has anyone got an idea how to repair the linux-wlan-ng scripts?
<wood1> How hard is it to built a High End Server using PC Clustering with Ubuntu Linux?
<martin_> sirfred, are you still there?
<siulca> a friend installed ubuntu and he's trying to install nvidia drivers but doesn't know what the root password is!! he said he never set the password at instalation.
<siulca> can anyone help?
<z0mbix> ubuntu doesn't use the root account
<z0mbix> it uses sudo instead
<z0mbix> prefix the root command with sudo
<siulca> sudo?
<z0mbix> sudo apt-get install foobar
<siulca> what does that do?
<eruin> siulca, if you really need root, you can do "sudo su"
<siulca> but what's the root password if the user never set one up?!!!
<eruin> there is no root password
<Depht> installing nividia drivers can be done with only one command y'know; after install them that from apt that is
<eruin> siulca, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<siulca> Depht do you know which command it is?
<eruin> that explains whats up with root ;)
<Depht> the wiki gives exactly the steps
<eruin> siulca, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<eruin> the password requested is his user password
<Gwildor_> the sudo password is your user password
<Gwildor_> easy 'nuff
<eruin> ;)
<Gwildor_> where did you ge the mesh?
<Gwildor_> sorry for last post......wrong chat
<siulca> he's saying he need to exit x to install drivers!
<Depht> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto < sure that used to be easier to find...
<eruin> siulca, ctrl+alt+f1 -> sudo killall gdm -> install drivers
<Depht> can install the drivers in X, then just restart gdm afterwards
<Depht> "Note: requires linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-3
<Depht>    1.
<Depht>       sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Depht>    2.
<Depht>       sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Depht> "
<Depht> sorry, didn't see those blanks
<eruin> nobody else talking in here anyway
<eruin> for anyone listening, I think the truetype fontservers should be required by ubuntu-desktop
(Ng/#ubuntu) eruin: why?
(Ng/#ubuntu) X has builtin truetype rendering
<Depht> why would you need any font server?
<eruin> (hoary)
<eruin> because windows truetype fonts (used widely on the web) doesn't seem to work properly without them. I'm not sure though.. I had to uncomment some stuff manually in /etc/fonts/local.conf to get hinting
(Ng/#ubuntu) that's nothing to do with font servers though
<eruin> the problem is probably that the font setup in gnome doesn't actually apply any changes you set to hinting/subpixel etc
<Depht> hmm, everything on my screen looks as smooth as possible; with no changes at all to config
(Ng/#ubuntu) that's configuration of the fontconfig package
<Depht> except in gnome of course
(Ng/#ubuntu) I know on debian at least it asks what kind of hinting you want when you install the package
<eruin> Ng, ah, I haven't got that package installed.
<eruin> but the msttcorefonts aren't quite as decent as the ones I grab from XP
(Ng/#ubuntu) eruin: why don't you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
(Ng/#ubuntu) it depends on fontconfig
<siulca> how do u run X?
(Ng/#ubuntu) eruin: that will be why gnome's font config doesn't work too
<eruin> anyway, shouldn't the changes gnome-font-properties do get applied?
(Ng/#ubuntu) eruin: they do work if you have fontconfig installed :)
<eruin> ah, well, it didn't work before I removed it either (removed it along with openoffice1 (need ooo1.9(
(Ng/#ubuntu) if you remove ubuntu-desktop you are on your own mostly
(Ng/#ubuntu) since new desktop packages can come in that you won't necessarily know to install
<eruin> I can't use it until ooo1.9 comes along
<siulca> can anyone tell me how does one get back to the desktop after installing drivers on console?
<eruin> ooo1 can't read my quite-important .oot files ;)
<z0mbix> siulca: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Depht> off topic, does anyone know if there's an eta on OOo 2?
(Ng/#ubuntu) eruin: right, so you're tryign to run a development version of OO on a development version of Ubuntu and you're unhappy that things don't all Just Work.
<siulca> thanks zombix
<Rene_S> Can some one tell me how to install Windows XP its been so long I forgot .... j/k
(Ng/#ubuntu) eruin: that isn't very fair ;)
<eruin> Ng, didn't say I'm unhappy with it ;)
<eruin> just tried to understand why
(Ng/#ubuntu) eruin: fair enough, my apologies. now you know why :)
<eruin> Ng, thanks ;)
(Ng/#ubuntu) eruin: if you want to see what packages you're missing, run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and say no, it'll have printed a list of things it would have installed
(Ng/#ubuntu) you should see at least fontconfig
(Ng/#ubuntu) check to see what else you could be missing :)
<siulca> aparently /etc/init.d/gdm start says it failed!
<eruin> I lack menu, msttcorefonts
<rapha> Hmm
<Depht> siulca, change start to restart
<eruin> hmm, actually I have fontconfig
<rapha> Why doesn't GLX work with X.Org (I just changed to that). X log file says about some unresolved symbols...
<rapha> Do I have to exchange any other packages?
<eruin> ati?
<Depht> rapha, not many people will have tried XOrg on ubuntu, you may be better off searching for it on google or somewhere
<rapha> eruin: NVidia.
<rapha> Okay...
<eruin> I'm running xorg with nvidia 6111 here
<eruin> (hoary)
<rapha> Hmm. No idea which version of the NVidia driver I have. But it also comes through Synaptic.
<deFrysk> <--nvidia
<rapha> Prolly same as you
<fabbione> eruin: is it working or are you just complaining abou the errors in the log file?
<eruin> it's working fine and dandy here
<fabbione> ops
<fabbione> it was for rapha
<deFrysk> fine here too
<fabbione> rapha: ^^
<fabbione> rapha: is it working or are you just complaining abou the errors in the log file?
<eruin> is there a make.conf like in gentoo around, or do I just export my flags as env vars?
<rapha> fabbione: Well, it's not working. I also turned on Composite, but according to the logfile that's never loaded.
<fabbione> rapha: composite and GLX cannot be enabled together
<fabbione> or one or the other
<rapha> Oh.
<rapha> Didn't know that.
<rapha> Okay, then I'll try disabling GLX when I come back from the library. Thanks fabbione.
<eruin> that's only in the 6629 drivers
<eruin> and does metacity in ubuntu work with composite yet?
<deFrysk> ubuntu has an easy install guide with tools to install nvidia
<deFrysk> read the nvidia bit in http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<eruin> I wish muine had an audioscrobbler plugin ;)
<tom__> would i be iterrupting to ask for a short discussion on some concepts ineed to get sorted in my mind?
<eruin> not likely ;)
<tom__> ok ....
<tom__> ty
<tom__> i am trying to work my way throughunderstanding home networking and am trying to get clear in my mind what a domain is in terms of the network settingsin ubuntu
<tom__> i ave three pcs (hosts?) in my lan
<tom__> so i give them a one word host name each ....
<Caspar> Hia
<tom__> then do i goive them all a common domain name ?  what i am struggling with is the idea that eac pc has a "localhost.localdomain" and whether this shouold or could be used across all of them
<Caspar> dous someone know where the VNC vieuwer is in ubuntu to connect to another computer?
<tom__> or do i need another domain for them to share
<z0mbix> Caspar:  gertix :: ~ which vncviewer
<z0mbix> /usr/bin/vncviewer
<eruin> or tsclient
<Caspar> Ok thx
<tom__> any comment on any of that anyone?
(Ng/#ubuntu) tom__: you don't really need to give them all a domain
<Caspar> z0mbix? how can i use it?
<tom__> no?  just a hostname?
<z0mbix> Caspar: just type vncviewer in a terminal
<Caspar> it is to a windows desktop:|
(Ng/#ubuntu) tom__: just a hostname will be fine. localhost.localdomain doesn't mean, e.g. localhost.myhomenetworkdomain
<eruin> hum
<tom__> Ng yeah i find myself confused by this
<eruin> I'm unable to view my own desktop through nvcviewer
<z0mbix> Caspar: it doesn't matter what u connect to the vnc client is always started the same
(Ng/#ubuntu) tom__: if your network gets more complicated it can be handy to have domains, e.g. I have a .lan and .wireless at home
<Caspar> ya but how can i controll the computer then whit a grafical output?
<tom__> ok so all i have to do is call it pc1 or pc2 as a host name
(Ng/#ubuntu) tom__: yep, then there's a file /etc/hosts you can use to tell each one the name/ip of the others
<z0mbix> Caspar: install ssh on your windows pc
<Caspar> i don't want ssh
<z0mbix> or use remote desktop on the windows pc
(Ng/#ubuntu) tom__: (an easy alternative to running a local dns server ;)
<Caspar> i want vnc grafic
<z0mbix> i don't get your problem
<tom__> NG ah ..... now, i have DHCP running on my router ....
<z0mbix> if u want gui use remote desktop or vnc server/client
(Ng/#ubuntu) tom__: right, then not /etc/hosts :)
(Ng/#ubuntu) good call
<Caspar> i want to connect to my windows computer in grafical mode
<z0mbix> then use VNC
<z0mbix> or remote desktop
<eruin> tsclient was installed by default here
<eruin> it can view my local vino-server-shared desktop
<tom__> ng so in that case, with dhcp, will just the host name allow it to sort itself all out?
<dbarnett> Can someone tell me where the default user info is for firefox on a fresh install? I  tried copying my old .mozilla and replaced all instances of bookmarks.html under there, also the one in /usr/local/bin/firefox/defaults/profile but I still only have the default bookmarks page
(Ng/#ubuntu) tom__: I'm not 100% sure about that, there is a way for dhcp to deal with hostnames and so on, but I'm not very familiar with it I'm afraid
<tom__> NG ok ty
<z0mbix> dbarnett: just import the bookmarks.html file
<robtaylor> hmm, does anyone know a way i can shrink the spacing between menu entries in gnome 2.8?
<z0mbix> dbarnett: --> ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Caspar> z0mbix i want to use it but how can i use it? do i need to install it first?
<tom__> i have been having a loy of fun realising that dhcp keeps changing resolve.conf
<z0mbix> Caspar: maybe, try sudo apt-get install vnc-common
<Depht> robtaylor, you don't unless you edit the theme; is it really too big?
<z0mbix> then you should get vncviewer
<robtaylor> Depht: just a bit cluttersome for me.. i guess i'll just chack myself up a 'laptop' theme :)
<Caspar> z0mbix i have it but how do i use it?
<eruin> I think the icons used are what's causing the spacing you're talking about
<dbarnett> zombix: copied it to /home/dbarnett/.mozilla/firefox/default.uls
<dbarnett> also
<z0mbix> Caspar: just type: vncviewer in a terminal and box will appear asking for the ip address of your windows pc
<z0mbix> Caspar: just make sure vnc server is running on your windows pc
<Caspar> its running?
<Caspar> ja
<Caspar> sry it is
<Caspar> but
<z0mbix> are you running X on your linux box?
<robtaylor> eruin: not if i run an svg theme =)
<Caspar> you mean GUI gnome or?
<z0mbix> yes, in gnome, just click on "Applications" then "Run Application"
<z0mbix> then just type "vncviewer" in there
<robtaylor> ah. they dont do real svg themes yet :(
<z0mbix> a box should appear - just enter the ip address of your windows pc
<Caspar> and then enter?
<z0mbix> yes
<Caspar> it dousent work
<Caspar> maybe becose it is password protected?
<Depht> is the terminal server client not installed by default? that includes vnc in a friendlier way
<eruin> it is
<Caspar> it is running also as server but i want to connect from this computer to my windows computer tru vnc
<tom__> Ng ty for your help there just being able to talk with someone sometimes is a great aid
(Ng/#ubuntu) tom__: np :)
<Caspar> ?
<tom__> i have jts found a promising dhcp faq .... tc i will see if that helps in this slow crawl up the mountain :)
(alexissoft/#ubuntu) hi
<jmhodges> quick question..
<z0mbix> Caspar: i don't understan
<z0mbix> Caspar: i've told u numerous times what to do
<jmhodges> i just installed a cd-rw.. and i can write to it just finewith nautilus etc
<z0mbix> what happens when u do what i've suggested?
<jmhodges> but no matter what cd i put in, the cd is never mounted
<Caspar> z0mbic it dousent connect
<Caspar> dous nothing
<jmhodges> in fact, i cant even eject using the hardware button
<z0mbix> Caspar: r u running Windows XP?
<jmhodges> the cd never shows up in Disks or on the Desktop
<Caspar> z0mbix yes
<z0mbix> Caspar: svc pack 2?
<Caspar> OOPS
<Caspar> :|
<jmhodges> to eject it i have to run `sudo eject /dev/hdd`
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jmhodges: that suggests that it *is* mounted, but perhaps the window isn't showing up
<z0mbix> Caspar: maybe the firewall is blocking it
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jmhodges: start a terminal, type 'mount', look for it
<jmhodges> Kamion: its not there
* jmhodges did that
(Kamion/#ubuntu) very odd
<jmhodges> extremely
<Caspar> ill try now :|
<jmhodges> Kamion: the green light on the drive stays on ..
<jmhodges> i just installed this thing..
<Caspar> works
<Caspar> it was the firewall :|
<z0mbix> Caspar: :)
<Caspar> i hate SP2
<Caspar> :|
<z0mbix> bloody svc pack 2
<jmhodges> when i try to mount it, i get the normal "you fscked this up" error
<Caspar> also whit suse 9.2 :|
<jmhodges> mmrph.. i hope this isn't a hw issue..
<Caspar> but only that one will run on my laptop |
<the_tux> hi all....i installed ubuntu and i typed "pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0" and it gives me nothing (i think it means that there is no gtk+ libraries and i checked in synaptic that all gtk+ libraries are installed but the system don't see the libraries ( i think) how can i solve it ?
<PorscheBoy> hey
<PorscheBoy> anyone knows how to upgrade from xfree to xorg?
<jmhodges> the_tux: thats because you tried the wrong pkg name
<the_tux> jmhodges, which should i use
<the_tux> ?
<the_tux> (sorry for my english!)
<greg__> PorscheBoy:: add appropriate entry in sources.list, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade - i guess
<jind> PorscheBoy, pacman -Sy xorg (If you were using Arch linux though :P )
<jmhodges> the_tux: libgtk2.0-common
<PorscheBoy> well, i did dist-upgrade but i didn't x.org package in there
<PorscheBoy> see^
<the_tux> jmhodges, ok thanks so so much :)
<greg__> PorscheBoy:: u need a repostiory with xorg in it
<jmhodges> the_tux: and to be able to compile your own gtk code, libgtk2.0-dev
<greg__> PorscheBoy:: afaik xorg is not in warty repo
<the_tux> jmhodges, thanks
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: were you dist-upgrading to hoary?
<jmhodges> the_tux: np :)
<PorscheBoy> yes
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: even if so, you'll only get xorg automatically if you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<PorscheBoy> i'm running warty with hoary repositories
<the_tux> i should go now thanks so much
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: otherwise, you'll need to apt-get install xserver-xorg xorg-driver-synaptics
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: no you're not, you're running hoary :-)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: "warty with hoary repositories" = hoary
<PorscheBoy> Kamion, no i'm running warty but i changed the repositories to hoary
<wasabi> PorscheBoy: did you upgrade everything to hoary?
<PorscheBoy> not really
<wasabi> after changing the repositories
<greg__> PorscheBoy:: and what apt-cache policy x.org show?
<wasabi> so you have a hundred unupgraded packages
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: if you dist-upgraded after doing so, you are running hoary
<PorscheBoy> i tried hoary but it wasn't stable to i switched back to warty
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: it doesn't really mean anything to say that you're running warty if you have a significant number of packages at a higher version
<PorscheBoy> kamion, how do i upgrade x.org only?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) greg__: there's no package called "x.org"
<greg__> Kamion:: typo
<greg__> Kamion:: i have only sources for ubuntu's xorg
(dataw0lf/#ubuntu) let's just get something straight.. you really shouldn't have your repos set to hoary unless you know and are willing to fix alot of crap.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: you can try 'apt-get install xserver-xorg', but it's not guaranteed to install only xorg and it'll get harder to do this as time goes on
<greg__> Kamion:: i didnt unpack them yet, so i dont know exact names of packages
(Kamion/#ubuntu) greg__: no package called xorg either
(Kamion/#ubuntu) there's a source package called xorg
<sirfred> Hi.
<n00bzter> hi
<sirfred> Kamion: Do you know if the experimental dri drivers (the mach64 one) have been built in some package?
<n00bzter> i got a litll problem
<n00bzter> little*
<Gwildor_> n00bzter, just ask
(Kamion/#ubuntu) sirfred: no idea, sorry
<sirfred> Kamion: OK
<PorscheBoy> kamion, ur command works man
<n00bzter> i insalled ubuntu but there isnt any graphical enviroment... after i reboot i got just the plain back enviroment dos style
<PorscheBoy> it's installing xorg right now
<Gwildor_> n00bzter, watry, or did you upgrade to hoary?
<eruin> n00bzter, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<n00bzter> warty
<Gwildor_> n00bzter, or did you do anything, like try the binary drivers or anything?
<n00bzter> just after i downloaded
<n00bzter> the cd
<Gwildor_> n00bzter, try sudo apt-get update       sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
(Kamion/#ubuntu) n00bzter: did you boot the CD in any unusual way?
<n00bzter> Kamion nope...
<n00bzter> Gwildor will try
<eruin> he probably skipped the last step
<n00bzter> Kamion just formated my SuSE
(Kamion/#ubuntu) n00bzter: did you get a menu after the first reboot?
<n00bzter> Kamion yes it was something about time zones
(Kamion/#ubuntu) n00bzter: ok; did you go all the way through that? there's plenty of stuff after the timezone question
(Kamion/#ubuntu) n00bzter: including installing the graphical environment
<morteoh> how do i get pdf-printing in OOo with ubuntu?
<n00bzter> Kamion in havent asked me such thinks
<Depht> morteoh, do you not see the button on the tool bar?
<n00bzter> it just prompted for CD and downloaded some perl stuff
(Kamion/#ubuntu) n00bzter: that sounds like you booted in custom mode
<morteoh> Depht: ah, I think I have used print to get pdf's before.. but I saw the icon now.. yes, thanks :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) or that something else was badly broken
<n00bzter> Kamion humpf
<Gwildor_> n00bzter, is it fixing?
<n00bzter> Gwildor ill try the download graphic
<Gwildor_> n00bzter, try sudo apt-get update       sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Gwildor_> just to refresh
<n00bzter> Gwildor ahum right away
<zhangb> can someone tell me how to access exchange email from evolution?  i installed evolution, evolution-exchange packages...
<morteoh> how do i get rhythmbox to play mp3's ?
<Depht> morteoh, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<kent_> morteoh, download gstreamer-plugings-mad from the restricted archive. Its on the homepage i think.
<kent_> morteoh,  Depth might have the name more correct than me,   :)
<morteoh> Depht: hm, i don't see it.. maybe it is in universe?
<Depht> morteoh, it's not in main because of the patent things...
<morteoh> ah, ok..
<morteoh> rhythmbox should give an errormessage when it can't play an mp3, not just freeze :P
<Depht> I would expect it to now actually; what does totem do?
<morteoh> not sure, but i have gstreamer0.8-mad now
<morteoh> so it works :)
<eruin> morteoh, it did here
<eruin> a long list of "no decoder for mp3 files"
<morteoh> eruin: ok, you started it from the commandline then?
<eruin> no
* Caspar is away: I'm busy
<AciD> hey
<AciD> i just want to tell that i just received my official ubuntu's cds
<AciD> it rox :)
<eruin> I wouldn't have tried ubuntu if it werent for those cds ;P
<xiximkopp> hi there! is there any progress on usplash???
<eruin> and would I be sorry
<eruin> usplash?
<xiximkopp> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash
<HWolf> eruin: A utility to provide a graphical boot proscess without kernel-patches.
<eruin> ah
<eruin> like rhgb?
<kensai> AciD, when you received them>?
<HWolf> xixim, Don't hold your breath. Daniel's awnser to that would be 'hopefully in the coming months'
<xiximkopp> ok
<AciD> kensai > today
<AciD> this afternoon to be more precise
<PorscheBoy> how come nvidia driver doesn't work on my system
* kensai goes to check snail mail hoping ubuntu cds are there
* HWolf would wish that I wouldn't have to down 150mb everytime a devel changed a little thing. :-P
<PorscheBoy> it worked before i formatted the drive
<kensai> PorscheBoy, yo did sudo nvidia-glx enable ?
<mumeishi> I need to install nvidia drivers but need to exit xwindows. Can anyone tell me how to do this please?
<PorscheBoy> not yet
<kensai> PorscheBoy, thats it then
(BeanDip/#ubuntu) mumeishi, ctrl-alt-F1
<PorscheBoy> well, i know that u don't need to do that...all u have to do is change "nv" to "nvidia"
<kensai> mumeishi, binarydriverhowto in www.ubuntulinux.org
<kensai> PorscheBoy, no In ubuntu you need to do that
<mumeishi> Thank you. I'll take a look
<PorscheBoy> damn, my xserver is messed up
<PorscheBoy> i just upgraded to x.org and not after typing sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, it wants the XFree86Config-4
<Depht> BeanDip, that doesn't quit X, just takes you to another console
<kent_> What would happen if i install Ubuntu and already have a /home with "kent" directory. Will it be overwritten if i create a user kent when installing? or will the program that adds users use the old dir?
<PorscheBoy> not=now, typo
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kent_: that's fine, we just call adduser and it won't overwrite an existing home directory
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kent_: just be careful during partitioning; you'll have to use manual partitioning
<PorscheBoy> who is running hoary in here?
<kensai> PorscheBoy, 90% of us
<PorscheBoy> ok, great
<Depht> how stable is hoary right now? in terms of crashing that is, not as in changing
<PorscheBoy> kensai, do u have a slow desktop refresh problem?
<kensai> PorscheBoy, But I configure nvidia driver in XFree and then upgrade to Xorg
<kensai> PorscheBoy, nope no problem here
<kent_> Kamion, thanks. I was only interested in if adduser overwrites directorys..
<mxpxpod> Depht: fairly stable for me running it on an ibook g4
<PorscheBoy> reason y i downgraded to warty cause in hoary the Desktop would take forever for a file to appear after i downloaded something to the Desktop
<PorscheBoy> so they fixed that problem?
<daniels> PorscheBoy: apt-get install gamin
<daniels> alternately, just keep the ubuntu-desktop package installed
<eruin> any of you noticed microsoft has released directx for bsd ?
<PorscheBoy> daniels, what's that?
<Depht> PorscheBoy, actually, I think that's an issue with gnome in general, if you open the Desktop dir notmally and refresh, things appear
<mxpxpod> PorscheBoy: replacement for fam
<kensai> PorscheBoy, right I forgot about gamin
<kensai> sorry
<PorscheBoy> what's gamin?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) 17:22 < mxpxpod> PorscheBoy: replacement for fam
(Kamion/#ubuntu) (fam == file access monitor)
<mxpxpod> thanks Kamion
<Depht> and more to the point, what's the logic behind the name? the site won't tell me in english
<PorscheBoy> daniels, can u tell me what does gamin do?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: it monitors files or directories for change
<eruin> gnome access monitor'in ? :P
<kensai> PorscheBoy, it fix your problem making refreshing desktop faster
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: and gives other programs notifications if there are changes
<PorscheBoy> great
<mxpxpod> PorscheBoy: yeah, I had the same problem until I installed gamin... just so you know
<PorscheBoy> ok i'm gonna upgrade to hoary now
<PorscheBoy> cause i like using the latest apps
<PorscheBoy> thnx a lot guys
<AciD> I must say ubuntu is really, really neat
(crimsun/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: upgrade-itis?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) ;)
<AciD> it'll definitly make some windows-only users I know switching to linux :)
<Robe> yo.
<AciD> good job to those who contributed to it
<Robe> whom do I have to poke to get my mirror listed?
<PorscheBoy> crimsun, lol...what's that?
<eruin> where on earth can I get/install the grub found on the livecd?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: the constant need to upgrade
<eruin> it's purdy!
<PorscheBoy> ok
<PorscheBoy> i'm gonna download the hoary image and burn so i don
<richardjbuckley> Does anyone here use SKYPE with ubuntu?
<PorscheBoy> ....
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Robe: add it to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive and follow the extra contact instructions on that page
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: you don't use a CD to upgrade
<PorscheBoy> so i don't run into upgrade-error crap
<Deft> richardjbuckley, I have skype installed, but haven't actually used it yet
<richardjbuckley> Which version and how did you install it as I
<PorscheBoy> kamion, what should i do?
<Deft> latest version, used alient to make a deb
<Deft> *alien
<richardjbuckley> 've been looking but found little info on the subject
<Deft> 'fakeroot alient --to-deb whatever.rpm'
<Deft> *alien, what is wrong with me?
<richardjbuckley> Do you have any tips for me?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) richardjbuckley: yes, I do.
<Ruffian|JANE|> how can I get Ubuntu to identify my external USB CD-RW
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: well, if you want to install from scratch, sure, use a CD
<PorscheBoy> ok, i gotta download the daily hoary iso now
<Ruffian|JANE|> !!
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: as the guy who builds the CD images, I recommend against the daily image
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: use Array CD 1 as announced on ubuntu-users, which stands a much better chance of working
<Robe> Kamion: thanks
<Deft> I shouldn't have come here today; I'm going to have to upgrade now... this is going to be debian sid all over again
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: the installer is in a considerable amount of flux right now, and it doesn't sound like you want to deal with that
<Robe> Kamion: the page is immutable
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Robe: log in
<PorscheBoy> kamion, ok...where do i go to get that CD 1?
<mumeishi> OK, Ctrl-Alt-F1 took me out of xwindows but the driver still claims that I'm running an X server. Any ideas
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: "as announced on ubuntu-users". see the list archives, lists.ubuntu.com
<mumeishi> nvidia driver that is
(rjek/#ubuntu) mumeishi: That's almost certainly because you are.
<kent_> mumeishi, you have to shutdown X, not get out of it.  "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
(rjek/#ubuntu) mumeishi: Ctrl-Alt-F1 doesn't normally quit the X server, it just switches out of it.
<mumeishi> Ah
<kensai> mumeishi, just do apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Deft> mumeishi, you shouldn't need to quit X, just restart after installation
<mumeishi> Sorry if I sound naive. I only started using Linux today. A bit of a newbie
<PorscheBoy> kamion, should i just do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Deft> follow the instructions on the wiki then; probably the best way
<mumeishi> Ta!
<Deft> ok, I'm going to go the the whole of hoary; even evms and the things I've removed.  What could go wrong with that plan?!
<Robe> Kamion: well, I'm logged in now but it's still immutable ;)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: if you have the ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop packages installed, that should work smoothly
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: if you don't, you're to some extent on your own
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Robe: shift-reload there have been some caching issues
(Kamion/#ubuntu) er, meant to be some punctuation in there somewhere
<enabl> anyone know of a list of known working tv cards in linux?
<Deft> is trashapplet now in gnome-applets?
<Ruffian|JANE|> YES! HES GONE!
<Deft> that's a nice thing to say
(BeanDip/#ubuntu) gnome-panel-screenshot is missing from unbuntu?!?!?!
(BeanDip/#ubuntu) wierd
<kensai> BeanDip, it isn;t done in 2.9.1
<seb128> hoary you mean ?
<seb128> it has been moved in gnome-utils upstream but they have not released a tarball with it yet
<kensai> BeanDip, it's a gnome 2.9.1 problem I mean
(BeanDip/#ubuntu) I see
<Robe> Kamion: doesn't help
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Robe: hm, don't know :( e-mail me the details (cjwatson@canonical.com), I'll see what I can do
<Robe> ok
<slash_> ciao
<slash_> hi
<slash_> is there anyone herE?
<Deft> yes
<kensai> lol
<Robe> Kamion: sent, thanks for your time
<Deft> is it likely that esound will be out of hoary? just noticed that on the seed page
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: there will be a replacement
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) +-
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: a compatible one
<Despair> ld: BFD 2.15 assertion fail ../../bfd/linker.c:619
<Despair> :/
<Robe> yet another sound daemon? :P
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: what are you building?
<Deft> Treenaks, I just don't like esound
<Deft> really I want gnome to use something I can circumvent entirely
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: it'll use "dmix"
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: so other alsa apps will be able to play sound as well
<Deft> Treenaks, I have hardware mixing, so that's a non issue...
<Despair> Treenaks: If you meant me, kernel. I get that with every kernel I've tried to compile, with ubuntu's config or with my own. Ubuntu sources, or newer. Even more worrisome is the kernels PANIC on attempts to boot them.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: still... you don't have to circumvent anything
<Deft> just want to be able to have that startup sound without running an app that hasn't been updated in 4 years
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: strange, sounds like bad hardware then
<cenerentola> hey ppl, maybe it jus at little rotfl, BUT... who knows where can i get programming ruby 2nd edition on the net?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: the new esound replacement is pretty new
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: ask jdub
<Deft> Treenaks, huh? anything that goes straight to alsa is fine; just gnome apps won't do sound effects without esound, which I don't like to run on principle
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: there's a replacement for esound.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: deal with it.
<Deft> I'm dealing with it now; just I want that startup sound when I log in! :)
<zenwhen> I dont have any issues with esound.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: the problem with alsa is that it doesn't work on, say, Solaris
(bronson/#ubuntu) Treenaks: any URL for the esd replacement?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: so you need an abstracting layer
<zenwhen> The only thing I dont use it for is Mplayer because sound gets unsynched.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/polypaudio/ I think
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) polypaudio is a sound server for Linux and other Unix like operating systems. It is intended to be an improved drop-in replacement for the Enlightened Sound Daemon (ESOUND). In addition to the features ESOUND provides polypaudio has:
(bronson/#ubuntu) Oh great.
(bronson/#ubuntu) Yet more standards.
(bronson/#ubuntu) "standards"  :)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) bronson: that's the beauty of standards ;) there are so many to choose from ;)
<Deft> found it already thanks; maybe I'm not being clear... I would like gnome to be able to skip the sound server and just go straight to alsa, which isn't possible at the moment: the choices are esound or nothing
(bronson/#ubuntu) Deft: just turn off esd in the control panel.
(bronson/#ubuntu) Worked for me...
<PorscheBoy> hoary array 1.ISO comes with x.org 6.8.1, right?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Deft: the problem is portability..
<Deft> bronson, I do, but that means no login sound effect; and also no warning sounds and all that stuff
(bronson/#ubuntu) True.  All Gnome sounds are silenced.
(bronson/#ubuntu) That's a good thing in my book.  :)
(bronson/#ubuntu) All important sounds still play fine.
<Deft> Treenaks, hence, I'm not going to demand gnome just uses alsa or anything, just that I can pass sounds straight through to also without running a sound server for no reason
<Deft> *alsa
(mjr/#ubuntu) IIRC, wasn't the trend to switch gnome to use gstreamer at some point, so that you can then use a suitable gstreamer sink?
(mjr/#ubuntu) (of course, doesn't do much good now)
<Deft> that would be the best thing in my opinion...
(bronson/#ubuntu) Why doesn't gnome use MAS?
(bronson/#ubuntu) That seems to be what X.org is tending towards.
<paper> Afternoon all.
* bronson wanders offtopic...  :)
<paper> anyone have a spare second or two?
(bronson/#ubuntu) paper: don't ask to ask...
<paper> okay
<paper> noted.
<paper> :)
(bronson/#ubuntu) Well, I can only hope that audio servers are like window managers were 3-4 years ago.
<paper> I am trying to compile enlightenment0.16.7.1 apt-get installed a older version
<paper> anyways
<paper> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<morteoh> paper: apt-get install build-essential
<paper> thats it
<paper> thanks :)
<morteoh> you probably need more than that, but it's a stasrt
<morteoh> start
<morteoh> noe sure what deps E uses
<paper> are you all developers?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: yes
<PorscheBoy> great
(mjr/#ubuntu) I'd start with apt-get build-dep enlightenment, and hope that most of what the new version needs is there
<paper> mjr i am in enlightenment right now :)
(bronson/#ubuntu) gotta run.
<PorscheBoy> kamion, i'm downloading hoary array 1 like u said
<paper> i am just trying to upgrade to a newer version that isnt on the apt repo list
(mjr/#ubuntu) paper, yes, and I was helping you do just that
<paper> mjr aye, it is working now
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: I hope you know that that will be an install from scratch and therefore erase your existing data, unless you've been careful with partitioning
<paper> out of every distro i have tried, this is by far my favorite, you guys did a great job.
<PorscheBoy> i noticed that when i installed daily build haory i had locale problem when tring to open synaptic
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: yes, known X.org bug
(Kamion/#ubuntu) daniels is working on fixing that
<PorscheBoy> kamion, so i still gonna have that locale problem?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: for a while, yeah
(Kamion/#ubuntu) (unless it's already been fixed without my noticing)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: this is a *development distribution*; expect problems of arbitrary severity.
<PorscheBoy> ok...i can deal with that...but if i install gamin it should fix that refresh problem, right?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) sure
(Kamion/#ubuntu) believe so
<morteoh> hm, will warty start using firefox 1.0 soon?
<paper> no idea
<morteoh> it was using PR1 for a while.. but then they started using 0.9.3 instaad
<morteoh> instead
<paper> hrmm, i just started using ubuntu yesterdat honestly
<paper> and now im hooked, and will use no other distro
<paper> still trying to figure out what the heck gkrellm themes are under cant seem to find them thru the apt repo
<paper> anyone fimiliar with laptop-mode ?
<PorscheBoy> what is a good cd-burning software for gnome?
<paper> PorscheBoy, what are you burning?
<PorscheBoy> ISO
<paper> command line
<paper> :)
(mjr/#ubuntu) nautilus is good for what it does, and what it doesn't, well, there is no good ones available
<PorscheBoy> lol
(Kamion/#ubuntu) morteoh: no, warty won't change beyond security updates and critical bug fixes
(Kamion/#ubuntu) morteoh: firefox 1.0's in hoary
(mjr/#ubuntu) you got an ISO, just right-click it in nautilus and burn away
<paper> cdrecord -v -speed=(speed here) -dev=0,0(your cd) iso
<PorscheBoy> mjr, can i erase cdrw with nautilus?
(mjr/#ubuntu) you should, iirc
<PorscheBoy> iirc?
<paper> or just use nautilus hehe
(mjr/#ubuntu) if I recall correctly
<paper> mjr do you use gkrellm or gdesklets by any chance?
(mjr/#ubuntu) no
<paper> any sort of system monitoring software?
<morteoh> applications -> system tools -> system monitor?
(mjr/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy, hmm, the option is conspicuously absent from the actual GUI, while it is in the documentation
<paper> morteoh, yah i know about that one, I just like a little eye candy
<PorscheBoy> mjr, how do u erase a cdrw disc in gnome?
<PorscheBoy> i need to erase one right now
(mjr/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy, apparently you don't in Ubuntu. See man cdrecord and the blank option
<paper> cdrecord -v -speed=(speed here) -dev=0,0(your cdrom here) iso
(mjr/#ubuntu) dev=/dev/hdc or whatever, I'd say. And black=fast to blank the disk first
(mjr/#ubuntu) duh, blank=fast
<paper> yeah was reading the man pages to look for that heh
<PorscheBoy> man cdrecord sucks
<paper> other then enlightenment, what is another light/fast window manager?
<paper> PorscheBoy, heh
<PorscheBoy> paper, how do u erase a cdrw using record since u know so much about it?
<paper> PorscheBoy, i dont know so much about it at all, I do believe however mjr is correct witht he blank=fast option
<paper> I have never blanked a cdrw
<PorscheBoy> but cdrecord can't even find my burner
<paper> hrmm
<PorscheBoy> so it sucks
<paper> what is the error you get
<paper> well honestly, i could be wrong
<paper> but most all cd burning suites are a gui frontend to cdrecord, i think
<PorscheBoy> Cannot open '/dev/sg*'
(mjr/#ubuntu) did you do the dev=/dev/hdc thing like I said
(mjr/#ubuntu) (assuming hdc is your writer)
<PorscheBoy> no
<paper> what is in your /etc/fstab?
<PorscheBoy> let me do it now
<PorscheBoy> same error crap
<paper> and that error is?
(mjr/#ubuntu) hmh, was it ATAPI:/dev/hdc then
<paper> and sg* PorscheBoy is scsi, im assuimg your cdrom is ide
<paper> try running cdrecord -scanbus
(mjr/#ubuntu) forget about the scsi crap
<paper> oh
<paper> ok
<paper> :)
<jcole> whats the config program for open office that asks you to select the jdk?
<Despair> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-binutils/2004-08/msg00043.html -- seems redhat has a fix for the assertion fails, at least.
<mojo> has any fixed the error = 21 of Cedega in Ubuntu HOary?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mojo: look in the wiki/bugzilla for a solution
<linux_mafia> what are people using to read rss/atom etc feeds? so far ive only tried liferea, but it seems hella buggy, and crashes regularly
<kent_> linux_mafia, tried blam?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mozilla's livebookmarks :)
<linux_mafia> kent_, actually yeah i forgot, i did try that, i liked it, but clicking on links seemed to do nothing, didnt open in my browser, that a blam problem, or desktop config?
<kent_> linux_mafia, well. I think you have to use blam to add those rss-files,   clicking in the browser will not make it work.
<linux_mafia> kent_, you misunderstand, in blam, a post/comment (not sure what to call ;)) may contain links to urls for reference, clicking on those does nothing
<kapputu> which is the linux source package? linux-headers or linux-source?
<kent_> linux_mafia, oh.  That might be true, i used blam for a while, but went back to just browsing those things in firefox.
<kapputu> or to phrase it otherwise, how do I install ubuntu source
<linux_mafia> kent_, yeah maybe that'll have to be the go for now, cheers anyway
<__daniel> hai
<cowbud> anyone have any inspiron 1100 problems with ubuntu?
<cowbud> it booted fine forever then X started screwing up
<Scognito> hi all
<Scognito> lots (or even ALL) themes i tried to load in gdm, make gdm to not start and i get the error: "bad alpha specifier format .7"
<Scognito> i use hoary
<kent_> Scognito, Hoary is unstable. You realy should use the Stable Warty if you want a working computer.
<Scognito> i know
<Scognito> but maybe i can help improving hoary
<Scognito> if someone has some solution i can test
<ra|PB> hello
<ra|PB> can anyone tell me where i can set the gdm resolution?
<morteoh> ra|PB: it's the same as your X-resolution..
<morteoh> if you want to change that, you have to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config
<ra|PB> thx
<eruin> oh god
<eruin> 1m lovely powersnow back home
<Gwildor_> ?
<eruin> powder*
<ra|PB> could it be possible that the file is named "XF86Config-4"
<ra|PB> there is not XF86Config in /etc/X11 but one with -4
<Gwildor_> sure
<Gwildor_> that is it
<cowbud> what is the page that shows the patches submitted by ubuntu to debian?
* Caspar is back (gone 02:04:16)
(clee/#ubuntu) heh.
(clee/#ubuntu) so have you guys all seen http://xdesktopwaves.sf.net/
(clee/#ubuntu) ?
<eruin> jeg drivermusikkmisjon
<eruin> ack
<jdz_> Has anyone tried using LTSP with Ubuntu?
<eruin> sorry, wrong window
<eruin> I wish gnome-panel supported flashing when an app sent the urgent hint
<daniels> clee: pass the pipe
(clee/#ubuntu) daniels: :)
(clee/#ubuntu) daniels: dude, it's awesome
<Gwildor_> what that url you posted?
(clee/#ubuntu) looks pretty good with ubuntu's default brown color and -colortheme 7
<Despair> cvs binutils get rid of the assert fail messages.
(clee/#ubuntu) Gwildor_: yeah
<Gwildor_> clee, seems pretty cool...is it a hog, whats the performance like?
(clee/#ubuntu) defaults to attempting 20fps here
(clee/#ubuntu) and it's taking up 15-20% CPU
<Gwildor_> twill work with Xorg....right?
(clee/#ubuntu) yeah, I'm running Xorg
<Gwildor_> 15-20%, tats a bit much
(clee/#ubuntu) just make sure you have xlibs-dev installed
<Gwildor_> thats
* clee shrugs
(clee/#ubuntu) it's pretty tweakable
(clee/#ubuntu) and I'm running it in "kill my CPU" mode :)
(clee/#ubuntu) (on a 1.8GHz opteron.)
<Gwildor_> clee, doesn't xlibs-dev cause a problem......or is it fixed...or am I wrong?
<jdz_> Is it possible to search the mailing lists?
<daniels> Gwildor_: no, xlibs-dev is fine
<Gwildor_> clee, I think itd be sweet if it were on a livecd, to show how COOL linux is.....hehe
<Gwildor_> beat this fishtand screensaver
(clee/#ubuntu) Gwildor_: ... you used to use Gentoo, didn't you?
<Gwildor_> fishtank*
<Gwildor_> clee, no gentoo
<cowbud> are there already test packages for X.ORG on ubuntu?
(clee/#ubuntu) cowbud: yes. in Hoary.
<Gwildor_> cowbud, xorg is in hoary
<cowbud> ahh I need to change my sources!!
<Gwildor_> yes
(clee/#ubuntu) yes.
<cowbud> cool maybe that will fix my other problems..
<Gwildor_> maybe, or maybe it will cause more problems
<cowbud> what other goodies does hoary have (just quick zing ones ;) )
<cowbud> Gwildor: yah that will be fun too
<socomm> Are there any mods around, you may want to add this to the chans topic http://google.endofinternet.net/
<socomm> :^)
(clee/#ubuntu) yeah, so with the "kill my CPU" mode turned off, it's only taking up ... 0% cpu
<cowbud> wtf is kill my CPU mode
(clee/#ubuntu) cowbud: http://xdesktopwaves.sf.net/
<Gwildor_> clee, hows it look at that setting?
(clee/#ubuntu) cowbud: I'm playing with it
<eruin> haha thats nice socomm
(clee/#ubuntu) Gwildor_: it looks fine; there's an option you can pass to cause it to constantly agitate the desktop, which is called "wavesbystorm" which I was using
(clee/#ubuntu) Gwildor_: if you don't turn it on though, it goes idle in the background
<f00fbug> :/
<Gwildor_> clee, ahh, isee
(clee/#ubuntu) (when all of the waves have stopped)
<cowbud> blah enlightenment come back to haunt basically..
<eruin> that site tried opening a popup, though, so I deem it evil
<Gwildor_> yeah
(clee/#ubuntu) cowbud: no, not at all.
<cowbud> clee: it looks that way..
<Gwildor_> eruin, pop-ups with FF?
* clee shrugs
<eruin> Gwildor, yes
<Gwildor_> eruin, never heard of it
<eruin> Gwildor, if you know some basica js and html, opening a popup even with the ff blocker on is easy
<Gwildor_> eruin, true, but it doesn't happen........
<f00fbug> http://rafb.net/paste/results/xT3Hkk10.html
<f00fbug> :(
<socomm> eruin: no pop-up here, but you're right there are ways around FF's pop-up blocking.
<f00fbug> what should i do? i mean some useful output would be nice. :/
<Gwildor_> maybe check your acces privleges?
<f00fbug> did
* Gwildor_ shrugs
<f00fbug> hmm
<f00fbug> grr...
<UnIData> hi, i'm new user (ubuntu), how start iptables ?
<Electroglas> Be gentle on me please... I am new to IRC and Linux. I need help with the game port not showing up as JS0 in /dev or /dev/input...
<f00fbug> hmm
<g3r4rd0> UnIData, do you know how to configure iptables in any linux??
<socomm> Electroglas: What sort of pad are you trying to use?
<f00fbug> great
<Despair> Electroglas: It should be js0, not JS0. Case matters in linux.
<f00fbug> so i run it as root
<Electroglas> lsmod shows the game port module:
<Electroglas> gameport 4736 1 snd_ens1371
<Gwildor_> f00fbug, it works?
<f00fbug> and now it loads the extensions datasource.... an infinite amount of times
<g3r4rd0> UnIData, if you don't, try installing firestarter ;)
<f00fbug> Gwildor_: no
<Electroglas> gedit /etc/modutils/alsa-base shows:   above snd-pcm snd-pcm-oss    options joystick=0x200
<socomm> Electroglas: try searching under /.dev
<f00fbug> maybe ill reinstall.. whatelse can you do with binary packages.. sigh
<Electroglas> Do you mean a hidden file? or the directory /dev?
<f00fbug> its odd though
<f00fbug> it used to work until i messed up the profiles stuff
<f00fbug> then i tried to fix it and it started segfaulting :/
<f00fbug> now we are "loading the extensions datasource" from t=0 to inf
<Gwildor_> f00fbug, yeah, maye just try to re-install, so you can have default setting , and start over
<f00fbug> dmm
<f00fbug> i did
<f00fbug> it didnt work
<Gwildor_> f00fbug, still the same?
<f00fbug> yeah
<f00fbug> :(
<Gwildor_> sorry, I have no idea
* Gwildor_ guess's that he forgot to mention he is a newb
<andre1> never used im and new to linux - any suggestions on returning my taskbar to its original size. Somehow I managed to enlarge it to huge -the icons dominate the desktop. thanks
<Gwildor_> icons.....i think you have to re-size individually...with a right click
<socomm> Electroglas: Yes, slash dot dev `/.dev'
<Gwildor_> barb?
<wasabi> What is hte /srv directory?
<carlos> wasabi: the place to store server data like ftp/web trees
<wasabi> i thought that was /var .)
<wasabi> according to fhs
<Electroglas> I did a search and do not see /.dev   What dir is it in?
<carlos> wasabi: read the latest fhs
<wasabi> oh apparently not
<wasabi> i just saw it
<carlos> wasabi: it's /srv now for data
<jovian> andrel just the icons in the toolbar are large or the desktop ones as well?
<andre1> I tried rt clicking to no avail - is there a tool or task bar app?
<wasabi> good idea.
<Agrajag> right-click > properties > change size back to 24 pixels > hit close
<socomm> Electroglas: `cd /.dev'
<socomm> Electroglas: it's under the root directory, not `/dev/'
<andre1> just the toolbar icons are enlarged.  The desktop is fine
<Agrajag> andre1: yeah, so do what I said
<jovian> then follow Agrajag direections above if you don't get i right away just try a different part of the bar
(clee/#ubuntu) hmmm
(clee/#ubuntu) /srv
(clee/#ubuntu) sounds neat
<Agrajag> right click the gnome panel, choose properties, set size back to 24 pixels
<Electroglas> The only j is jbm
<daniels> clee: /srv is love
<daniels> clee: we're using it on gabe
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I have troubles with apt-build
<mirak> isn't apt-build supposed to get the unmet dependcies ?
<andre1> almost there. thank-you! Size is about right just need to get it back to the top of the screen
<Electroglas> So, no js0 in /.dev
(clee/#ubuntu) daniels: heh, nice
(clee/#ubuntu) daniels: so, I noticed that you already blogged about the shiny crack ;)
<jovian> andre1, same thing except its orientation (right above where you changed the size)
<BuddaQ22> Can anyone please tell me how to get postfix to accept connections from the internet, not just localhost.
<iz> yup
<iz> edit main.cf
<iz> and add your hostname
<iz> and edit master.cf
<iz> 127.0.0.1:smtp inet n   -       -       -       -       smtpd
<iz> remove the 127.0.0.1
(clee/#ubuntu) http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=130283&cid=10866658
(clee/#ubuntu) Heh.
(clee/#ubuntu) Three shall be the number of the seating and the number of the seating shall be three. Four shalt thou not seat, neither shalt thou seat two, excepting that thou then also seateth passenger three. Five is right out.
<BuddaQ22> Will try
<iz> ::1:smtp       inet n   -       -       -       -       smtpd
<iz> and this line also remove the ::1:
<iz> stop postfix en start it
<BuddaQ22> awesome, thanks iz
<iz> :)
<andre1> jovian thank-you. Much easier on the eyes now.
<jovian> np
<ra|PB> how can i exit gnome w/o seeing anything?
<iz> ra|PB, ?
<Electroglas> Still no game port working... if I do ls input in /.dev, it shows js0
<iz> alt ctrl backspace?
<ra|PB> i am running ubuntu in a virtual machine. and 24bit color mode is nor supported.. so i cant see anything atm
<ra|PB> ah thx
<ra|PB> :))
<iz> but you use vmware?
<ra|PB> i am on a mac. i use VirtualPC to emulate a x86 environment
<ra|PB> aaahhh gnome keeps restarting
<Electroglas> Now how do I test js0? Is there a test mode or an application in Ubuntu that would allow me to see if the port sees my button presses?
<iz> ra|PB, do alt crlt f2
<iz> kill gdm
<ra|PB> yeh worked fine
<leonel> totem can't play  audio/mpeg
<leonel> what I missed to install ?
<leonel> totem can't play  video/mpeg
<Agrajag> Electroglas: .dev is static dev, you'll see it there even if it's not plugged in
<leonel> and audio/mpeg
<iz> leonel, read wifi
<Agrajag> Electroglas: apt-get install joystick
<leonel> wifi ?
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) iz, wiki
<cowbud> does ubuntu provide support for nvidia drivers out of the box?
<Agrajag> then try jstest /dev/input/js0
<leonel> ok
<leonel> wiki
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) yep
* leonel  wiki-ing
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) leonel, ;-)
<Agrajag> cowbud: you have to apt-get install nvidia-glx yourself, but otherwise they work fine
<iz> wiki sory
<cowbud> Agrajag: and that is the binary drivers?
<Agrajag> cowbud: yes
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) anybody has anything negative to say about ati radeon on linux? i'm an nvidia guy never dealt with ati
<cowbud> Agrajag: cool
<Agrajag> _lemsx1_:  their drivers suck balls
<Electroglas> Agrajag - is jstest installed by default or do I need to download?  command not found
<Agrajag> Electroglas: I told you, apt-get install joystick
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) Agrajag, do they work with 2.6.x kernels?
<Agrajag> _lemsx1_: yes
<Agrajag> they have since last january
<cowbud> _lemsx1_: stay away
<cowbud> _lemsx1_: I have a 9800 Radeon Pro and I am sorry!
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> you mean ati durr
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) cowbud, oh man
<Agrajag> no, I don't know about ati's drivers
<Agrajag> I think you may still have to patch them
<cowbud> _lemsx1_: I ran a nvidia geforce 4 before and I am close to reinstalling it
<Agrajag> but anyway, if you're looking for a video card to use in linux, don't even consider anything except nvidia
<Agrajag> if you want 3d working at all
<cowbud> Agrajag: yep
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) i got this nice (supposedly) card yesterday... but didn't open it yet until i find out. it's ati 9550 with 256mb ddr
<cowbud> 3d works for ATI it just sucks balls
<cowbud> their drivers are a pain in the ass and are sometimes the source of lockups..
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) Agrajag, i have an nvidia... always used nvidia... i love nvidia :-)
<Despair> cowbud: For negative values of "works". They get parts of OpenGL 1.1 wrong, nevermind the 1.3-1.5 they claim to support...
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) ummm, i guess that pretty much summarizes my fears :-) i'll just return the darng thing. i don't want to re-learn this whole thing
<cowbud> I think that most people who tried ATI are sorry they did..
<Despair> Depends. Older ATI is still the best choice for non-x86/open source drivers.
<cowbud> Despair: sure but I am referring to the gaming crowd..
<cowbud> the people who would actually bother with ATI's drivers..
* leonel  has  wiki-ed  and  now  he knows  why he can't see mpeg video  
<Electroglas> Agrajag, jstest /dev/input/js0 shows no device/directory. Do I need to restart something after installing jstest?
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) cowbud, i don't game that much... but the ones i do play i'd love to see them "better" ... and the only other game i might play more is really American Army (armyops)
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) :-)
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) cowbud, my nvidia geforce fx 400 is reaching the limit
<Electroglas> no file or directory
<Agrajag> Electroglas: nope
<Agrajag> You don't have a joystick working properly if that node isn't showing up
<Agrajag> do "lsmod|grep joydev" and see if they joystick module is even running
<Electroglas> Nothing returned
<Agrajag> sudo modprobe joydev
<Agrajag> onw see if that node is there
<Electroglas> nothing returned on modprobe joydev
<Agrajag> it shouldn't.
<Agrajag> is that node there, /dev/input/js0?
<Electroglas> no
<Agrajag> try unplugging and plugging the joystick
<Agrajag> and do dmesg, see if the joydev driver is reprting anything to the kernel
<Agrajag> something like: input: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [GreenAsia Inc.    USB Joystick     ]  on usb-0000:00:0e.1-1
<Agrajag> that's what mine reports
<Electroglas> This is on the game port and not USB - It is a dictation controller that has the pins soldered together to emulate a gamepad
<Agrajag> oh
<Despair> great. the kernel panic is a separate issue from the binutils bug. :/
<Agrajag> egh, what even supports the gameport, is that ALSA's job?
<Despair> Agrajag: depends on the gameport. if it's on a sound card, ALSA gets stuck with it.
<Electroglas> SB16 PCI game port on the card
<Agrajag> yep
<Electroglas> I have this in alsa-base:   above snd-pcm snd-pcm-oss    options joystick=0x200
<jmhodges_> hey, i just swapped out my nvidia card for an ati 9800 pro..
<Electroglas> I added the joystick line after some research
<jmhodges_> what do i need to install? it seems like i need the fglrx-* bits, but is there anything i can use with XOrg?
<jmhodges> i know its a silly question.. but my google skills get weak when im stuck in links heh
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) jmhodges, ati uh? we just pour some dirt on those cards a while ago (few minutes actually)
<UnIData> how start iptables service, thx
<Despair> jmhodges: with xorg, you can't use fglrx, yet. Maybe in december.
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) jmhodges, let me know how that goes... i might need to do the same (i get 30 days to try it :-))
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) jmhodges, oh, listen to that ... lol
<ra|PB> thanks for assistance. my ubuntu environment seems to work fine now
<jmhodges> heh, damn
<jmhodges> ok..
<m00se> hi
<m00se> what's the difference between linux-image-foo and kernel-image-foo?
<Electroglas> Sb16 PCI onboard game port - game port not working - sound is fine - jstest fails. Any ideas on how to get this working?
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) kernel-image -> debian way; linux-image -> ubuntu's way
<m00se> _lemsx1_, thx
<jdz_> m00se, kernal-images are in universe, and are unsuported
<m00se> ok, i see
<Electroglas> Gameport is need for dictation pedal - trying to convert my secretaries desktop to Ubuntu
<jmhodges> gahh.. ok.. when removing xorg and installing xfree86.. what pkgs, other than xserver-xfree86, should i (re)install ?
<jmhodges> x-window-system-core?
<jmhodges> nope.. thats not it
<jmhodges> hm.. reboto
<jmhodges> ok.. stupid question number 2
<jmhodges> what pkg do i need to install now to get libGL.so working?
<jmhodges> i think nvidia-glx was the one that had it before.. hm.. it should be a mesa pkg now right?
<ZoBo> i am from south africa-boerklong
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) jmhodges, mesa is fine... but ati probably has their own gl drivers (glx)
<jmhodges> hrm..
<jmhodges> oh i found something odd.. xlibglu-mesa was installed on my system
<jmhodges> thats the problem
<jmhodges> thanks _lemsx1_
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) jmhodges, you might have to do some homework at ati.com... i was doing the same for a while... i will replace an nvidia with an ati today just for the heck of it. and then return the darng thing if i don't like it
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) jmhodges, how do you know that's the problem?
<ZoBo> what is the time
<jmhodges> _lemsx1_ because apt-cache search mesa tells me that the xlibmesa* are for XOrg
<jmhodges> hmm.. but im getting errors now..
<ZoBo> go to www.boerklong.co.za
<jmhodges> ah, got it
<jmhodges> nope..
<jmhodges> dammit all
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) jmhodges, you are too tense.. relax
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) jmhodges, you won't solve all issues magically at once... take it one step at a time and possibly write everything you are doing
<jmhodges> heh, yeah..
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) jmhodges, then post it in some blog or ubuntu's wiki :-)
<jmhodges> hehe
<Deft> wow, gcalctool's basic mode is even more spectacular than I was expecting...
<cowbud> yah too bad it still takes longer than xcalc to load..
<jmhodges> ahh.. hmm
<jmhodges> i cant seem to find the command to tell me what pkg provides a certain file
<jmhodges> does anyone know it?
<cowbud> what file are you looking for
<cowbud> dpkg -S sometimes works
<cowbud> and apt-cache search blah
<cowbud> but I believe -S is if you have the package already installed..
<Scognito> apt-file
<jmhodges> ah ok
<jmhodges> thanks guys
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) jmhodges, man dpkg .. dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Scognito> if haven't
<Deft> random dev suggestion: the circle busy-cursor makes it seem as though you can't do anything when something busy
<cowbud> Deft: ahh good point
<cowbud> ;)
<cowbud> here is a random dev. suggestion all ethernet devices should by default have dhcpd looking for broadcast IPs unless someone configures them otherwise...
<jmhodges> ah, you know.. i bet its because all of my config files are all messed up.. i kept expecting them to be cleaned up for me automagically
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) jmhodges,  lol... no such thing for /dev/X11/*conf files
<simont> dumb question, but what command can I use to see my different partitions, I need to mount some windows partitions but I don't know what hda# they are
<mx|gone> simont: ls /dev/hda*
<mx|gone> :)
<jdz_> simont, you can try "sudo cfdisk /dev/hda"
<jmhodges> _lemsx1_ heh..
<cowbud> fdisk -l /dev/hda
<cowbud> :)
<cowbud> as root
(_lemsx1_/#ubuntu) as root or any user in "disk" group :-)
<cowbud> yeah
<jdz_> cowbud, interesting, thanks
<WW> techno-newb question: Anything special to look for in a microphone to use with my computer?
<cowbud> jdz_: np :)
<jdz_> WW, make sure the wire can plug your computer :)
* Caspar is away: i am away
<WW> jdz_: Yeah, that's a good start! :)
<ssam> do you have a mic socket or a line in socket?
<WW> Is the color coding of connectors fairly standard?
<WW> The mic socket on my pc is pink.
<Deft> not on microphones, just on the sockets
<Agrajag> yes
<Agrajag> pink for mic, blue line-in, green line-out
<Deft> it's black or grey on most mics
<WW> Deft: So it isn't a simple as buying a microphone with a pink connector... ?
<Deft> if the connector looks right, it's almost certain it is; there are only really two sizes of audio plug for microphones, and you can't get them confused
<jmhodges> hunh.. ok.. so what do i need to run to get X configured? or rather, how did it get configured by my install cd?
<Deft> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-whichever should be good
<jmhodges> hmm. ok thanks
<Deft> does anyone know if mailcheck-applet is just temporarily missing, or if it's gone for good?
<jmhodges> ah, that was it
<jmhodges> thanks a ton Deft
<skar> hi, how do i disable artsd completely
* Caspar is back (gone 00:19:54)
<PorscheBoy> how come i can't install nvidia under hoary?
<Gwildor_> follow the wiki howto
<Gwildor_> bonobo, binaryhowto
<Gwildor_> he never listens to me
<Gwildor_> porcheboy, hmm, maybe I should have read your question
<Gwildor_> sorry
<PorscheBoy> Gwildor, i followed the instructions on ubuntu.org but i got an error message
<Gwildor_> PorscheBoy, that's cuz the current drivers are for Xfree...you have Xorg now
<luis_> hi all i have a problem
<luis_> i have installed ubuntu
<PorscheBoy> yes
<luis_> but the graphical mode dusnt work
<luis_> wot is the problem?
<PorscheBoy> so, how do i get it to run on xorg?
<Deft> works badly? works not at all?
<Slackman> hey, can i get just 1 package from  hoary?
<Gwildor_> luis_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop     ...i think it s
<Gwildor_> Slackman, if you want........not really recomended
<Slackman> Gwildor erm how would i go about it...i just want firefox 1.0
<luis_> gwildor, i try to enter to the graphic mode but it happens an error
<PorscheBoy> Gwildor, u think that cause i removed ubuntu-desktop that's y nvidia driver won't install?
<luis_> and also it says my card is bad configurated
<Gwildor_> slackman, open synaptic, go to setting, repositories, change the word warty to hoary, in all of the lists, im not sure where FF is, then after you get it, change hoary back to warty
<socomm> PorscheBoy: have you tried installing nVidia drivers by hand?
<Gwildor_> PorscheBoy, I really have no idea, im just a newb, but I KNOW that the drivers are for XFREE, and you now use XORG
<Gwildor_> luis_, I have no idea
<Slackman> Gwildor, is there a way i can add a hoary source and tell it to just use that with apt...i remember from using debian a while back something like this was possible
<socomm> Gwildor: it's the same driver, you just need to reinstall it for xorg.
<Slackman> like apt-get install fire-fox hoary ...etc..?
<Gwildor_> socomm, oh......sorry
<socomm> Slackman: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Gwildor_> slackman, I think the only way is how I said to do it.......but I could be dead wrong
<socomm> Slackman: synaptic is just a frontend for apt.
<Slackman> Gwildor thanks...
<Gwildor_> slackman, yup
<RedMenace> Does anyone know if the ATI graphics drivers can be installed on the 64bit Ubuntu distro?
<Slackman> socomm, yeh i realise this, but i'm not overly familiar with apt, only used debian a few times
<Gwildor_> RedMenace, can you search for it in synaptic?
<RedMenace> Ummmm, I haven't tried that.  I just know they're available as rpms on the ATI site.
<Gwildor_> RedMenace, or did you not install ubuntu?
(mjr/#ubuntu) RedMenace, I don't believe ATI has 64 bit drivers (yet, anyway)
<RedMenace> Bummer
<Gwildor_> and he's out
<WW> Off topic but important: Is there some place to report email scams?  I recently received one of those "update your Paypal account" scam emails.
<Chibi> WW- Are you sure it was a scam? :P
<WW> Chibi: I don't have a Paypal account. )
<Chibi> Paypal gives those out alot. So it's hard to tell sometimes. :P
<Tomcat_> WW: If you're in the US, the Dept of Commerce might be a good place.
<Deft> does anyone know the installed size of xserver-xfree86?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Deft: apt-cache show xserver-xfree86
<Deft> thanks, never realised just how much info that gave
<will> anyone knowledgeable on opengl?
<WW> Tomcat_: Thanks for the suggestion.
<Tomcat_> :)
<WW> A bit of googling also turned up this: http://www.elsop.com/wrc/complain.htm
<will> i need to enable opengl.....getting 60 fps with glxgears!
<Gwildor_> smoking 60, that thing got racing stripes?
<Gwildor_> will, ati or nvidea
<Tomcat_> omg... ipw2200 on CD and WLAN working in install... so great. :)
<will> Gwildor: intel 82810 Controller
<will> Gwildor_: its built into the intel 810 chipset :( no drivers on their website
(mjr/#ubuntu) i810 should be supported by DRI, which is included in Ubuntu (albeit a bit old a version)
(mjr/#ubuntu) http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Intel?action=highlight&value=CategoryHardware
<will> mjr: thanks!!!!
<will> mjr: could not find one reference anywhere to the 810 in linux!!!
(mjr/#ubuntu) if I recall correctly, it uses main memory; you might want to make sure that your machine is set up so that the video hardware gets a sizable chunk of the memory so that it has memory for the driver to function
(mjr/#ubuntu) (my radeon 7500 which has 16 megs of video ram only works in DRI mode when I start X in 800x600; so you might want to try giving it more than 16 megs ;)
<will> thats true, but its a compaq deskpro....cant configure the memory from the bios
(mjr/#ubuntu) I seem to recall that there might be some kernel parameters or X server config options for it, but you'll have to look up eg. the DRI mailing lists for spesifics
<will> mjr: thanks! will have a look now
(mjr/#ubuntu) anyway, /var/log/XFree86.0.log might say something about why DRI isn't enabled
(mjr/#ubuntu) (might either confirm or deny my memory theory)
(mjr/#ubuntu) you did check that glxinfo says "Direct rendering: no", yes?
<jind> It's possible to disable dri from the kernel config
<will> mjr: im running hoary with x.org
(mjr/#ubuntu) will, oh yeah, another thing; I'm not sure but i810 _might_ have been supported with 3d acceleration only at 16 bpp, you might try that
(mjr/#ubuntu) will, oh well, there should be an xorg.0.log or something there anyways
<jind> So it might not work with dri if the kernel isn't compiled with support for it
(mjr/#ubuntu) the Ubuntu kernels have DRI support at least for Radeons
<will> mjr: direct rendering = No!
(mjr/#ubuntu) will, yep, that was just to check that it really isn't enabled and that the glxgears isn't some other problem
<will> okay will check the log
<wasabi> How does one request support for a package in universe?
<wasabi> I'd like to see it in main. I can make a case for it.
(mjr/#ubuntu) hmm, interesting
(mjr/#ubuntu) it appears that the Ubuntu kernel (at least Warty's) does not have the i810 module
<daniels> it does
<will> mjr: what!:! where did you find that?
(mjr/#ubuntu) daniels, does it?
(mjr/#ubuntu) char/drm has only gamma, radeon, r128, sis and tdfx.ko's for me
(mjr/#ubuntu) ah, silly me
(mjr/#ubuntu) I was looking at the amd64 kernel, the x86 kernel does seem to have the i810 module
(mjr/#ubuntu) so you can come down now, will :)
<sleon|tuX> hi
<sleon|tuX> i have some questions:
<sleon|tuX> does ubunut linux have grafical configuration tools?
<will> mjr: i have S&%t loads of stuff in the x.org log about the gfx, shall i paste it into #flood?
(mjr/#ubuntu) will, dcc send me the log, rather
<sleon|tuX> how well does it play with KDE? or is it mainly gnome distribution?
(mjr/#ubuntu) sleon|tuX, it has for some administration tasks.
<jind> warthy has i810
<__daniel> sleon|tuX: kde is fine
<sleon|tuX> should i use other distribution when i want to use kde?
(mjr/#ubuntu) Mainly gnome, kde is available but unsupported
<sleon|tuX> thx
<sleon|tuX> are there any stability issues with kde?
<sleon|tuX> i heard some issues with fonts too
(mjr/#ubuntu) jind, yes, I corrected myself already :)
<sleon|tuX> kde has fonts problems and in ubuntu
<jind> :-)
<sleon|tuX> and looks horrible
<sleon|tuX> is this true?
<sleon|tuX> which kde version do you have?
(mjr/#ubuntu) will, ah, here be the culprit:
(mjr/#ubuntu) (**) I810(0): DRI is disabled because it runs only at 16-bit depth.
<will> hahaha!
(mjr/#ubuntu) it was as I vaguely recalled
<will> okay so change the x.org config?
<sleon|tuX> is gnome 2.8 stable enough??
(mjr/#ubuntu) yes, change the DefaultDepth line to be 16
<will> mjr: u were correct :)
<__daniel> sleon|tuX: yes
<sleon|tuX> __daniel, i gonna install it to some computer idiots
<sleon|tuX> i mean then don't know anything about computers
<sleon|tuX> is ubuntu linux userfriendly?
(mjr/#ubuntu) ubuntu is user friendly, but why do want kde then? ;P
<sleon|tuX> cause it is more windows like
<sleon|tuX> and is more integrated
<sleon|tuX> all kde apps have same look and feel
<sleon|tuX> it makes all much easier
<Deft> is "the KDE is more windows like" thing at all true any more?
<sleon|tuX> all windows user i know use kde
(mjr/#ubuntu) well, it's not that integrated into Ubuntu system
<sleon|tuX> they say gnome is "ugly"
(mjr/#ubuntu) +the
<__daniel> sleon|tuX: you should try it and see yourself
<Deft> ah, KDE and Windows both have the tackiness thing going, that's true
<sleon|tuX> __daniel, i have only 12 hours
<sleon|tuX> __daniel, 6 hours download , then also i need some sleep
<sleon|tuX> or should i better take mandrake linux 10.1?
<mirak> hi
(mjr/#ubuntu) well, anyway, if you're set on KDE, I wouldn't go with Ubuntu, though it's a great distro otherwise and you _can_ of course use KDE on top of it
<will> gnome is great...even on my celeron 500 ...thats living proof!
<__daniel> sleon|tuX: you're aware of asking it in a ubuntu channel? :-)
<mirak> there is still no way to have kde applications appearing in gnome menu ?
(jdub/#ubuntu) mirak: next release
<sleon|tuX> yes
<mirak> ok
<will> mjr: do i need to restart x for changes?
<sleon|tuX> __daniel, sure
(mjr/#ubuntu) will, yes
<mirak> jdub: cool :)
<sleon|tuX> __daniel, why not? you can not lie to me :)
<will> see you soon ppl bye
<Solkaris> anyone tell me where to change the default XCursor?
<mirak> jdub: whn will be out the next release ?
<__daniel> sleon|tuX: ubuntu installation is very simple and gnome is very straight-forward in usability, so i think this is exactly something for YOUR users :-)
<Solkaris> or does anyone know where to find a gcursor .deb?
(jdub/#ubuntu) mirak: preview in march, final in april
<__daniel> (and you :-))
<mirak> jdub: ?
<sleon|tuX> does recent ubuntu linux useses more up to date software then of mandrake 10.1?
<sleon|tuX> __daniel, nice , ok
<mirak> pff come on
<sleon|tuX> __daniel, and hardware support?
(mjr/#ubuntu) for the record, I also think that for clueless people Ubuntu/Gnome is exactly right ;)
<mirak> jdub: I don't ask kde support
<__daniel> sleon|tuX: i'm not sure how recent mandrake is, but ubuntu were the first to ship gnome2.8 ;-)
<mirak> That's not even related to kde apps in fact
<sleon|tuX> __daniel, for example for windomodems? hsf winmodem it has a driver, is this driver included into ubuntu?
(jdub/#ubuntu) mirak: you asked when the next release would be, i answered.
<mirak> I just want to have apps in the menu
<sleon|tuX> __daniel, or do i need to install it manually?
<mirak> jdub: yes thanks
<__daniel> sleon|tuX: i'm not sure about winmodem stuff
<BradB> i've had gnome hang on me twice today with warty on ppc. anyone else experiencing this?
<sleon|tuX> hm ok
(mjr/#ubuntu) BradB, no, but then, I'm running amd64
(mjr/#ubuntu) very stable
<__daniel> sleon|tuX: but have a look in the wiki about hardware support
<Rene_S> Oh crap, I woke up at assault the developer hour.
<mirak> jdub: well I manage to have kde apps appearing by tweaking the .desktop files in /usr/sahere/applications, but maybe there is hack to do somwhere to have them always in good format or accepted in gnome menu
<sleon|tuX> __daniel, and where is wiki?
<Solkaris> anyone help with GCursor binary loc or tell me how to change the Xcursor theme?
(jdub/#ubuntu) mirak: that will all be fixed up in gnome 2.10, which will be in our next release
<__daniel> sleon|tuX: wiki.ubuntu.com
<sleon|tuX> __daniel, thx, does ubuntu useses something like kudzu of fedoracore?
<mirak> jdub: are you a programmer ?
<sleon|tuX> i mean  is there some daemon which automatically configures your hardware?
(mjr/#ubuntu) sleon|tuX, hotplug takes care of that
<__daniel> sleon|tuX: kudzu, but hal+udev+discover+hotplug do their job
(mjr/#ubuntu) yes, and those too ;)
<mirak> jdub: I code, maybe you could indicate me where to search if I want to try fixing that before nect release ?
<sleon|tuX> THX
<__daniel> sleon|tuX: erm... NO kudzu :)
<sleon|tuX> a ok
<sleon|tuX> ok ppl
<sleon|tuX> i will try that and i will tell you results tomorrow :)
<__daniel> sleon|tuX: coooool! :-)
<sleon|tuX> thanks for all answers :)))))))))
<sleon|tuX> __daniel, :D
(jdub/#ubuntu) mirak: it's already being worked on upstream in gnome
(jdub/#ubuntu) mirak: it's implemented in current cvs
<mirak> jdub: ok, I will check that I am curious
<Scognito> __daniel, are you a dev?
<Scognito> or are you related to ubuntu project
<__daniel> Scognito: related only in using+loving+bugreporting it :-)
<__daniel> Scognito: well and standing on the developers feet sometimes :-)
<BradB> nobody running warty on ppc here that can confirm that gnome hangs once in a while for them?
<Scognito> :)
<Scognito> don't konw if it is a bug what I found: in hoary i cannot add new gdm themes, i got this error: "bad alpha specifier format .7"
<Phr0stByte> Scognito: Is hoary final?
<__daniel> Phr0stByte: no, it's in development
<Scognito> not yet
<choulth> Warty is final
<choulth> :)
<Solkaris> is there a decent list of "non-offical" repositories yet?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: we're trying to avoid the need for 'non-official' repositories, so... hope not :)
* __daniel tells jdub to upload his bluetooth packages to hoary ;-)
<Solkaris> well I am not versed enough to build debs .. IE I would not trust what I did .. and there are several apps on gnome-files that would be nice to try and or make life easier but there are no .debs .. so do we just suck it up and live without?
<Solkaris> or build from source which means it wont play nice with apt
(jdub/#ubuntu) __daniel: when edd's ready, they'll be there
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: you can build them in your home directory or /tmp
<__daniel> jdub: aren't they fine as they are?
<Ruffian|Q|> Hoary Final better have %100 support for Debian Repositories or im going to cry!
(jdub/#ubuntu) __daniel: they're not in debian because edd has chosen to not upload them
(jdub/#ubuntu) __daniel: i'm not going to second guess his wishes
<__daniel> jdub: oh... i see
(jdub/#ubuntu) Ruffian|Q|: it won't
<__daniel> jdub: i don't understand why, but... alright
<Solkaris> yea jdub I just did that with 2 programs .. got broken programs that didnt work at all .. like I said Im not a dev .. so basically if you guys dont feel like doing a build we dont get to use it?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Ruffian|Q|: in exactly the same way that woody does not have 100% support for sid repositories
* Ruffian|Q| Is Crying jdub!
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: unless it's packaged, no
<Solkaris> wow .. guess its time to maybe start the distro hunt again .. that sucks
(jdub/#ubuntu) erm, dude
<Majestic|MEPIS> Solkaris whats going on
<mxpxpod> Solkaris: what are you looking for?
(jdub/#ubuntu) if your distro doesn't package something, you won't be able to install packages
<__daniel> Solkaris: why don't you try *learning* to package those packages?
(jdub/#ubuntu) that will happen with every distro
(jdub/#ubuntu) but less so with ubuntu
<Solkaris> Leafpad .. GCursor .. does anyone look at Gnomefiles?
<Solkaris> there is a bunch of software that is not available
<mxpxpod> Solkaris: the problem is that a lot of stuff on gnomefiles.org is still in developmental state
<__daniel> Solkaris: i guess debian/ubuntu has about the COOLEST people in place... they're faster at packaging than other (commercial) distros are
<Solkaris> __daniel if I knew how I would
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: guarantee they're not packaged by red hat, suse, etc.
<mxpxpod> Solkaris: if you get someone from debian to package those, they'll get synced to ubuntu's univers
<Solkaris> no but there are packages for alot of them
<__daniel> Solkaris: the ubuntu developers learnt it too
<Solkaris> just not .debs .. and I cant find .debs anywhere .. and when I asked about "unoffical" repos I was told nope and hope their arent any .. not a helpful answer
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: getting little bleeding edge programs will always be a problem on every distro
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: it is a helpful answer -> let's get those packaged up and into debian/ubuntu
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: not into unofficial repositories
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: software is packaged because people want to use it. first step is building it yourself and trying it out.
<Solkaris>  ok can someone point me to a simple english .. no programming experience how to that will teach me how to make .debs from source?
<__daniel> Solkaris: you try to talk to the developers of those projects to supply reasonable  /debian/ -directories
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: debian.org, developer's corner, new maintainer's guide
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: you can also 'apt-get source <package>' to see examples from the ubuntu repository (i'd suggest looking at a gnome example, say gedit)
<Rene_S> Its still assault the dev hour.  Glad I am into Photography not Programming
<Solkaris> thanks jdub and all .. Ill see what I can do .. just really really frustrated over the little things right now
<Slike> maybe a stupid question, but it would help me a lot: what's the default root password?
<__daniel> Solkaris: and if a project supplies you with a /debian/-directory in their tarball, you can try   "debuild"  to build packages
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slike: there is no root password, root is disabled. see the faq for more info.
<Solkaris> love Ubuntu and Gnome .. but then run into something that is just so bloody annoying it makes me want to scream
<__daniel> Slike: you have to set it via   sudo passwd (i think)
(Unfun/#ubuntu) anyone know why xhost + doesnt work properly?
(mjr/#ubuntu) Unfun, the X server is told to -nolisten tcp by defaul
(mjr/#ubuntu) t
<Solkaris> __daniel that would be great but all the stuff Ive tried so far didnt have that
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: hate to say it, but lack of packages of random stuff on gnomefiles is not really all that significant :)
<Slike> the problem is: when I do sudo or su, or I start an application which requires to be root, it just asks for a password
(mjr/#ubuntu) so no tcp connections are possible anyways
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slike: see the faq. it's asking for your password.
<Slike> k...
<Slike> thx
<__daniel> Solkaris: then look at   apt-get source <something>   and try to talk to the developers - they'll be glad to have a debian/ubuntu tester for their project
<Solkaris> jdub not being able to change your freaking xcursor is annoying jdub .. and what isnt significant to you might be to someone else .. saying that is basically telling the other person that their needs are not considered important
<Solkaris> sorry for the double jdub in that one
<socks> BAck
<Hikaru79> lol
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: i wasn't talking about ability to change your xcursor.
<Solkaris> I understand you dont find it important .. but when a user cant do something and you say its not significant it feels like a slap in the face
<socks> It's the inner netting of swimming trunks
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: that is more of an issue with gnome than 'lack of random package from gnomefiles'
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: you can change it, but not with the gui (see the cursor standards and freedesktop.org)
(jdub/#ubuntu) been on the todo list for the gnome theme manager for a while now
<spikeb> heh
<Solkaris> this is a useless arguement .. neither side seems to be getting their point across
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: your problem is not lack of packages, but i was responding to the lack of packages issue. sure, that's not helpful.
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: but that's the issue you raised (until you mentioned the cursor stuff).
<Slike> thx guys, everything works now :p
<Slike> great distro at first sight
<Slike> :-)
<Solkaris> jdub the cursor thing is an example .. cant use almost anything off of gnomefiles .. while you might not find that all that important .. it is because alot of people got there to see what kind of software is available for gnome .. and then to find non of that usable is a bit annoying considering ubuntu is gnomecentric
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: dude, there's heaps of stuff on gnomefiles packaged already.
<Rene_S> Slike, Its a great distro 5 weeks in too :)
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: but there's heaps of stuff that isn't, or is in development, or is too minor for people to worry about, or that no one has been itchy enough to package yet.
<Rene_S> I wouldn't mind if some bright soul would .deb NVU :)
<Solkaris> so your saying scratch my own itch =)
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: there's lots of stuff on gnomefiles that probably shouldn't be packaged, really. so there are gems, and there are stones. if you've found a gem, let everyone know about it, and either someone will package it, or you can.
(jdub/#ubuntu) Rene_S: dunno why that hasn't happened yet - nvu comes from a debian-based distro... perhaps it's annoyingly broken for some reason.
<PorscheBoy> df
<Rene_S> jdub, hehe I think it might be, however it does work ok in the current format so I dont worry about it too much
<Tomcat_> What is missing in Ubuntu if my network connection wasn't up when it tried to install additional packages? (Installing from CD)
<Gwildor> how to pm someone?
<Gwildor> thats not in this room
(jdub/#ubuntu) Tomcat_: a network connection ;)
<Solkaris> ok so if someone gets packages built .. who do we need to talk to about making them available to others who might want them also? and does this mean I have to package it for debian .. or can I just package based of Ubuntu?
<Phr0stByte> heh
(jdub/#ubuntu) Tomcat_: what kind of network interfaces do you have?
<PorscheBoy> home come after i successfully installed nvidia driver and it showed the nvidia logo also...after i restart the machine i got this message "failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module"
<seek187> Gwildor, type /msg nick Hi
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: if they're not particularly attractive things for ubuntu support, i'd suggest going via debian
<PorscheBoy> any idea?
#ubuntu 2004-12-01
<Tomcat_> jdub: Intel Centrino WLAN, ipw2200... but only want to know what the installer wants to install from the net. :)
<Gwildor> seek187, how to open a private window?.....xchat?
(jdub/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: you need to add 'nvidia' to /etc/modules
<Tomcat_> +I
(jdub/#ubuntu) Tomcat_: that should work ok during install, but even if it doesn't install from the net during install, you can do that afterwards
<seek187> a window will open when they message back
(jdub/#ubuntu) Tomcat_: that bit is just upgrading
<Gwildor> seek187, kk
<gamehack> can someone help me, I've configured my CPUFreq applet but when clicking on it, it doesn't show anything...although i can change the frequency with the cpufreq-selector fromt the console ?
<gamehack> thanks very much
<spikeb> is usplash usable yet? :)
<PorscheBoy> jdub, so in order to get into gnome i had to change "nvidia" to "nv" to use X
<Tomcat_> jdub: Yeah, it did... the problem is that the installer only *searched* for access points and didn't give me a list... I got 2 neighbors with open access points here. :)
<Tomcat_> jdub: I just don't want to be missing anything now that the system's installed. :o
<PorscheBoy> jdub, r u sure this will fix it?
<Tomcat_> jdub: If it's just upgrading that's okay... I just did that. Thanks. :)
<kulaki> hi! ubuntu doesn't turn off my pc after shutdown. pls help.
<Solkaris> so basically jdub if someone is interested in packaging for Ubuntu we have to support Debian also? even if we dont want to?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: no
(jdub/#ubuntu) "if they're not particularly attractive things for support" ...
(jdub/#ubuntu) for ubuntu support
(jdub/#ubuntu) as said above
(jdub/#ubuntu) if it's something we definitely want to include, we'll do it
<Gwildor> seek187, how would i locate this person, like find whatroom they are in
(jdub/#ubuntu) there's no solid protocol for inclusion in universe independent of debian atm, so easiest thing to do is get it in debian :P)
(jdub/#ubuntu) :)
<seek187> try /whois nickname
<Gwildor> thnx
<Rene_S> If i embed Ubuntu into my microwave will my food taste better ?
<seek187> np
(jdub/#ubuntu) Tomcat_: yeah, installer just tries to connect to anything it can, which is a bit silly ;)
<zenwhen_> Rene_S, no. You need to install gentoo to get your microwave hot enough to cook food. Its the compiling that does it.
<Gwildor> seek187, i dont think it works
<seek187> Gwildor,  it shows up in status tab
<Gwildor> oh...thnx
<Solkaris> so basically scratch your own itch and dont worry about bothering until there is a protocol if you dont feel like dealing with Debian
<Tomcat_> jdub: Well, the fact that it recognized my chipset, asked for a WEP key and then found a network (and all this in the installer!) really impressed me. Two settings after installing later the network was ready. :)
<Rene_S> zenwhen_, good answer, I was gonna use Mandrake but then what do the French really know about cooking after all.
<spikeb> heh
<zenwhen_> Snails -_-
<Rene_S> I rest my case
<seek187> lol
<Rene_S> Oh oh my lame jokes are clearing the room
<spikeb> heh
* Rene_S Fires his joke writer
<dle> Hi. I was having trouble on my warty installation to get PHP's mail() function to work.  I've just read 'Also, the user that compiled PHP must have permission to access the sendmail binary.'  Is there a way to resolve this problem?
<dle> apart from compiling mod_php4 for myself, which I'd prefer not to do.
<__daniel> dle: does mailing from that host in general work for you?
<dle> yes.
<__daniel> dle: user www-data (running the webserver) should be able to send mails
<dle> __daniel: yes, but it ain't. :)
<__daniel> dle: hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<dle> the logs aren't revealing either.
<dle> I think I fixed it. :)
<Ubuntu> anyone try todays hoary packages?
<__daniel> ubuntu: are you too scared to try them yourself? ;-)
<Ubuntu> daniel:  YEAH :)
<seek187> Ubuntu, yes
<Ubuntu> dont want to break my system
<socks> I cant wait intil penguin
<seek187> lol
<Ubuntu> seek187 any differences?
<seek187> Nope not really
<Ubuntu> seek187:  i saw some gnome stuff
<Ubuntu> ill reboot gnome
<__daniel> ubuntu: try installing them yourself and use   apt-listchanges
<seek187> yeah applets
<Ubuntu> seek187 yep
<Ubuntu> gonna reboot
<Ubuntu> brb
<Rene_S> nice, clean upgrade to Ubuntu "Hurtme".
<aaroncuk> my server stopped responding to pings etc.. had to reboot it.. is there a log i can check to see why?
<Ubuntu> looks the same to me
<__daniel> aaroncuk: /var/log/syslog
<__daniel> ubuntu: start coding and change the world :-)
<aaroncuk> whats the view command lol
<__daniel> aaroncuk: tail <filename> shows you the last lines (-f for "following-mode") (-n <number> shows the last n lines)
<__daniel> aaroncuk: man tail   for more options :-)
<the_one> hi
<Rene_S> Hola
<Ubuntu> daneil:  i want to fix the monitor bug
<Ubuntu> daniel:  I mean the autodetection
<Solkaris> jdub dh-make or debmake the prefered?
<Ubuntu> daniel:  Im gonna take a look at the source
<the_one> guys, my mouse' batteries died, and I swapped mice, now no mouse will work, even the original one, not even after reboot. I have 2 usb mice
<Solkaris> jdub nm .. found that answer
<Rene_S> ROB|MEPIS is now known as ROB|UNDECIDED|DISTRO
<ROB|MEPIS> haha no
<the_one> what's the solution?
<Ubuntu> any new gnome applets or is it just bugfixes?
<ROB|MEPIS> Right now ... I'm MEPIS, Yoper, Ubuntu, Kanotix and Libranet ... those are my only 5
<the_one> anyone?
<__daniel> ubuntu /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.Debian.gz is your friend :-)
<ROB|MEPIS> I'm gonna be testing and going 1 by 1 to see which 1 i like and do not and which 1 im gonna stay with
<the_one> please, I need some guidance
<Rene_S> I had to give up on Yoper, not sure if there gonna be around too much longer
<Solkaris> jdub .. you said to read the new maintainer guide .. trying to make sure I have all the software listed installed .. cant seem to find imake .. and ideas?
<seek187> Rene_S, I know doesn't seem like it.. that's what I used before this
<ROB|MEPIS> Rene_S: I hope they do because its hell nice
* Phr0stByte is still waiting to run into someone that has a Wacom USB device up and running...
<ROB|MEPIS> I have 3 partitions here so I'm gonna install Yoper and/or Ubuntu or Kanotix tonight
<Ubuntu> daniel:  How do you do an ls by page?
<Rene_S> Yeah its a nice distro, sure hope he can figure out how to fund it
<Ubuntu> daniel:  ls -what?
<ROB|MEPIS> Yea
<__daniel> ubuntu: ls <bla> | more
<Ubuntu> thanks daniel
<Rene_S> ah crap i upgraded Kaffeine to the new lame version again, brb gotta downgrade
<Ubuntu> daniel that log shows gibberish
<__daniel> ubuntu its a .gz
<Ubuntu> daniel:  oh
<__daniel> ubuntu: so you have to    zmore bla.gz
<Ubuntu> daniel:  so i have to unzip it?
<Ubuntu> oh
<Ubuntu> ok
<__daniel> ubuntu: no, you dont have to
<__daniel> ubuntu: zcat, ztail, zgrep and zmore are you friends :-)
<Solkaris> any devs on .. have a question about the maintainers guide
<Ubuntu> daniel:  New drivemount, new trash applet
<Ubuntu> interesting :)
<__daniel> ubuntu: just install apt-listchanges
<Ubuntu> nah
<Ubuntu> why do i have to?
<__daniel> ubuntu: it mails you the changes of a packages upgrade
<Ubuntu> daniel nah not necessary
<Ubuntu> daniel is there a weather applet in gnome?
<Ubuntu> it says weather but i dont see it
<__daniel> apt-cache search weather applet
<Ubuntu> daniel so its not part of gnome?
<__daniel> apt-cache show gnome-applets :-)
<Ubuntu> daniel no i mean where in gnome can i find it?
<__daniel> if you try to add it, look out for "W"
<Ubuntu> on the screen i mean
<__daniel> "W" like weather :-)
<__daniel> rightclick on panel -> add applet
<Ubuntu> daniel is it installed?
<Ubuntu> oh
<Ubuntu> ahhhhhhhh
<Ubuntu> i didnt know it had those
<Ubuntu> daniel most people wouldnt realize that, should be a little better way
<Ubuntu> not that i dont like it
<__daniel> ubuntu: think about a better way and propose it on the gnome*-lists :-)
<Ubuntu> daniel yeah i will
<Ubuntu> daniel developers will prolly say no :P
<__daniel> they wont
<__daniel> if it's a good idea and you dig yourself into the code to at least propose changes :-)
<Solkaris> is there a Dev in channel
<Ubuntu> daniel :  One problem, weather has no way to change location
<Ubuntu> daniel from the applet :P
<Solkaris> err is there a Dev in channel that is currently paying attention to IRC?
<__daniel> Solkaris: just ask your question
<Ubuntu> daniel oops
<__daniel> Solkaris: you'll see if they pay attention
<Ubuntu> daniel everything is there, just its confusing
<Solkaris> ok __daniel
<__daniel> ubuntu: i didnt code it :-)
<Ubuntu> daniel its a very nice app
<__daniel> ubuntu: you may also have a look at gdesklets
<Ubuntu> the applets i like alot, just kinda needs to be clearer
<Solkaris> Im trying to learn how to build packages .. was refered to debian new maintainer manual .. question is to fold .. is there any know pdf of this material? and where is imake and xmkmf
<Solkaris> *crickets*
(trey`/#ubuntu) Solkaris: apt-cache show debhelper... its pretty handy...
<__daniel> Solkaris: apt-cache search imake, apt-cache search xmkmf
<Solkaris> yea and thats an answer to a pdf version and why there is no imake and xmkmf in ubuntu how?
<Solkaris> there is no imake or xmkmf in the repository
<Rene_S> Whatever happened to the service-admin tool that usually is in gnome-system-tools ?
<tvon|x31> Rene_S: removed
<tvon|x31> or disabled
<tvon|x31> generally not there in some respect
<__daniel> Solkaris: look what i told you about imake and xmkmf
<Rene_S> aww, I miss that one, saves me from having to guess what things to remove
<lil_anthony> question: is there a really easy to use gui prefered ftp deamon for ubuntu? i just want to setup  user/password an a directory where the user can send and receive files from
<tvon|x31> Rene_S: the idea is that in a destkop the end user shouldnthave to screw with services
* tvon|x31 shrugs
<tvon|x31> something like that
<Solkaris> trey' thank you for not answering my actual question .. I did what you said and it was zero help
(trey`/#ubuntu) __daniel: the only thing that comes up for both is "xutils"... this is what you want him to look at?
<__daniel> Solkaris: looking at debhelper isnt done in "just a minute"
<Ubuntu1> help
<prescor> Hi.
<__daniel> trey`: dunni...
<Ubuntu1> i deleted the bottom bar accidentally
<prescor> Doesn anyone have MOL running on Ubuntu?
<Rene_S> Yeah thats fine in theory, however; I dont own a laptop or raid stuff or wireless things so I want to disable those services
<Ubuntu1> daniel:  I added weather to the bottom bar, then somehow deleted that bar on the bottom
<__daniel> trey`: dunno... i thought they were included in the package
(trey`/#ubuntu) Solkaris: apt-cache show xutils ...
<Ubuntu1> daniel:  How do i readd it?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: what are you building that requires imake/xmkmf?
(trey`/#ubuntu) __daniel: both are listed in the package... apt-cache show xutils  :)
<__daniel> trey`: i know
<Solkaris> yea and it didnt answer the basic question is the Debian New Maintainers guide available in PDF? and why does it said document say to install 2 programs the dont exist in the repository?
<Ubuntu2> daniel:  I have a problem :P
<Ubuntu2> my bar is still open and i have 2 x-chats running
<Solkaris> Im following the bloody list of programs to have installed in the document you sent me to jdub .. it says to install .. Im trying to install
<Ubuntu2> and i cant see the bottom bar
<Solkaris> should I not be installing those?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Solkaris: Why do you want it in PDF form?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: you only need stuff required by what you want to build
<Rene_S> right click on your desktop, open a terminal type gnome-panel restart
<Solkaris> if not then why didnt someone just tell me that instead of trying to fob me off to apt-cache?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: i think it would be better off if you did an 'apt-get source gedit' and looked at how other packages are done
<Solkaris> trey' Oh for printing parts of  .. simply easier to read that a freaking webpage .. that kind of thing
<__daniel> Ubuntu2: i did the same once... i guess, i just had to add a new panel
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: will help as you read the new maintainer guide
(trey`/#ubuntu) Solkaris: because xutils contains the other packages you want...
<Ubuntu> didnt work
<Solkaris> trey' in the future just saying that would have helped
<Ubuntu> it said i had a panel opened already
(trey`/#ubuntu) Solkaris: saying that doesn't make you use the tools provided though...
<Ubuntu> wasnt there a bar on the bottom of the screen by default?
<__daniel> ubuntu: not if you deleted it :-/
<Solkaris> jdub first you say read 10 chapter book on building packages and now your saying just read the gedit build?
<Ubuntu1> hmm
<Rene_S> ok then in a terminal type killall gnome-panel
<Ubuntu1> still missing the bottom bar
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: no, both.
<Solkaris> trey' thanks for trying to teach me something when Im so frustrated Im ready to f'ing fdisk this drive .. so utterly helpful and assistive
<Ubuntu1> rene:  No what i want is to readd the bottom bar
<Rene_S> then retype the gnome-panel restart command
<Chibi> Add a new panel, doofis. :P
<Ubuntu1> chibi how??
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: looking at examples is very helpful. there are examples in the documentation and available in the distro.
<Rene_S> do you have a panel already ?
<Ubuntu1> rene:  what is a panel?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: there is no need to be frustrated.
<Chibi> I haven't used gnome panel in a while, but I belive you just right click the existing panel
<Ubuntu1> rene:  All i know is im missing the bottom bar
<Slackman> heya, are there any plans to add ppc KDE packages for either warty or hoary?
<Ubuntu1> chibi:  I have no existing panel
(trey`/#ubuntu) Solkaris: blah... what people have said are what everyone does to learn... read the documentation, then look at examples...
<Slackman> and if so is there any thing i can do to help
<Ubuntu1> i deleted it accidentally
<__daniel> Solkaris: try to calm done... packaging projects won't work being frustrated :-/
<Chibi> Both of them?
<Rene_S> its the bar that you normaly have at the top and bottom of your desktop
<Ubuntu1> chibi u mean the bottom panel?
<Solkaris> jdub ok .. my question was about the fact that the guide said make sure you have x y z installed .. if I dont need y or z Im cool with that just needed someone to say dont need them .. not lead me on a goose chase
<Ubuntu1> rene:  right, i have a top panel not a bottom panel
<Chibi> The top and bottom panel are both the same program
<cardador> Ubuntu: right click on the top panel, chose new panel,  drag it to the bottom
<Chibi> right click the top panel and make a new panel
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slackman: if kde hasn't built on ppc, the build logs will show why -> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/buildLogs/
<Chibi> :o
<Ubuntu1> cardador thanks
<Rene_S> oh then right click on the bar and choose new panel
<zez> hello
<Slackman> jdub, thanks...
(trey`/#ubuntu) Solkaris: I'd imagine jdub assumes you read the developer docs by now, and thus looking at a already-done package would be helpful to make what you read more clear...
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: that wasn't the question you asked though
<Rene_S> I thought you had no panel at all hehe
<Solkaris> trey' you assume alot I can see .. stop trying to do that .. might make your comments more helpful
<zez> what do I need to change the print command to in mozilla?  I have kprinter in there from a previous Gentoo install
(trey`/#ubuntu) Solkaris: how about I just /ignore you, and you can continue wasting devel's time... go you...
<Solkaris> yea the question why arent these 2 programs in the repository when the book says to install them .. if someone had said .. they arent needed that would have been all good .. or they are part of another package so check to see if its installed
<Ubuntu> now its double the size and its empty
<Ubuntu> how do i restore it back to default?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Solkaris: damnit, THEY ARE... they are part of the xutils package!!!
<__daniel> Solkaris: i can really understand trey`... try to take it slow
<Solkaris> trey' please do asap .. since you havent dont a damn thing to help me
<Ubuntu> is there a quick way to restore the bottom back to default?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Solkaris: I have though... you just refuse to take it... but whatever... done...
<Solkaris> than why didnt you fucking saying that to start with assmonkey? instead of sitting ontop your throne looking down ... just fing saying it .. dont play teacher with other utils
<__daniel> ubuntu: don't think so
<Ubuntu> daniel dang
<Ubuntu> daniel i bet im not the 1st to do this
<__daniel> Solkaris: just add a new panel (somehow) and re-apply all the applets
<Ubuntu> daniel:  How many pixels is your bottom bar?
<Rene_S> I use 32
<Rene_S> sometimes 36
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: dude, please chill. that's inappropriate for this channel.
<Ubuntu> rene what is the default one?
<Slackman> jdub.some of the packages like kde-artwork don't even have entried..does that mean they aren't attempted becuase a dep failed?
<Ubuntu> rene:  32 or 36?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slackman: hrm, not sure.
<Rene_S> I dunno, I always get a 24 for the bottom
<Solkaris> I came here looking for help .. tried to follow that .. and I got contempt and attitude .. is this what I can expect in the future?
<__daniel> ubuntu: 43
<Ubuntu> can someone click on the bottom to see how many pixels it is
<Ubuntu> 43? thanks
<Rene_S> not sure what the top is
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: i don't think you have.
<Ubuntu> daniel no its not 43
<kensai> I have to hard Drives is it posible from my ubuntu installation to format the other hard drive and create partitions with it? How?
<Ubuntu> daniel:  I dont mean when u add a new panel
<__daniel> ubuntu: mine is 43 :-)
<Solkaris> well jdub Im trying but Im really frustated and having someone that knows the answer then play games with me is even more annoying
<Ubuntu> daniel:  I mean the default bottom bar size
<Rene_S> 24
<Slackman> jdub, is there a ppc devel team that handles that stuff or is it purely just a build script?
<__daniel> Solkaris: nobody plays games
<Ubuntu> thanks rene
<Rene_S> its the smallest it can go
<Ubuntu> rene so 24 is the default right?
<Rene_S> yeah
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slackman: no, everyone tracks the architectures, but we don't concentrate on unsupported packages
<Ubuntu> rene:  Ok now what was on that taskbar?
<Ubuntu> i have to readd the stuff
<Solkaris> no I was .. I went to the web page that you told me to go jdub. I was starting from the beginning of said document which says make sure you have this stuff installed
<Rene_S> windows list
<pdaoust> hey, does anyone know where MySQL stores its databases in Ubuntu or Debian?
<Rene_S> window task switcher
<mike998> Gentlemen: Just wanted to say thanks to whoever helped me the other night
<Solkaris> so I was making sure I had everything listed installed .. I ran into a problem finding 2 packages
<Rene_S> and show desktop
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: so you asked where it was, and you were told that apt-cache search could help you find things.
<__daniel> ubuntu: just add whatever you like to see ;-)
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: do this: 'rm ~/.gnome*'
<__daniel> trey`: ???
(trey`/#ubuntu) then log out and back in, you will get a default gnome again...
<Solkaris> and when I asked about that .. rather than say " its part of Package X" I got conflicting use apt-cache bs .. why didnt they just say the first one?
<Ubuntu> rene:  Which one is windows task switcher?
<Ubuntu> trey:  Its ok i got it
<Slackman> jdub, ah fair enough..erm is there some documentation i can read to get up to scratch with how stuff works. I love ubuntu and i'd like to help, so maybe i could try to get the kde packages to build for PPC
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: because it's more helpful to show you how to search for things
<Rene_S> workspace switcher
<osiris_22> i need some help guys,.. i just installed ubuntu
<Rene_S> sorry wrong choice of words
<__daniel> Solkaris: re-talking talk doesnt help you now, does it? i dont want to be rude, but try to get on a bit slower with people...
<Ubuntu> rene thanks
<Slackman> jdub, by stuff i mean the build scripts etc..
<Slackman> :)
<Ubuntu> rene:  So theres just 3 things by default right?
<Rene_S> it goes on the far right hand side
<osiris_22> how do i access my windows partition?
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slackman: the output up there is from the build daemons, which automate building all of the packages
<osiris_22> how do i also get java installed right to install limewire
<Rene_S> the show destop on the left hand
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slackman: there isn't really a good map of how it all fits together yet
<mike998> osiris_22: what did you call your windows partition when you partitioned your hard-drive?
<Rene_S> and the other next to the show desktop
<pdaoust> ha ha, never mind -- I don't even have MySQL server installed :)
<Ubuntu> rene:  Its a little to the right for the show desktop
<osiris_22> i didnt call it anything
<Mitario> anybody knows what could be the cause that when I use evolution and imap to log on to my imap server my login failes, but when I access trough ssh i can login
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: top bar has 7 entries... bottem has 4...
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slackman: but basically, stuff gets uploaded as source, the buildds build it (with logs), and then it gets plopped in the archive :)
<Ubuntu> trey whats the 4th one?
<Solkaris> if I wanted to take classes on it great .. but Im trying to do something .. I dont want to spend the next hour trying to figure out if its installed or not .. the short answer would have been far more helpful and less frustrating .. the answer I got made the situation worse
<Solkaris> so it didnt teach me anything other than some people cant give a straight answer
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: perhaps the trash applet?
<Rene_S> Showdesktop_WindowList_Windowselector
<Slackman> jdub, cool, well i'll have a go and see what i can do... :)
<Ubuntu> rene which is the 4th one?
<mike998> try sudo mkdir /share && sudo mount /dev/hdb /share
<Rene_S> oh yeah that too
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: people are tyring to help you generally, so please let it go
<Ubuntu> oh yeah thats it
<Ubuntu> thanks :)
<zez> what do I need to change the print command to in mozilla?  I have kprinter in there from a previous Gentoo install
<mike998> i think
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: it would seriously be easier if you just remove the .gnome stuff, and restart though  ;)
<Rene_S> I trash mine so i forget its there
<Solkaris> and I never got an answer for the pdf part .. just a response of why would you want that .. that really isnt an answer thats attitude
<Ubuntu> trey` how do i do that?
<Ubuntu> trey`:  Ill try it :)
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slackman: oi, there is a kdeartwork log :)
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slackman: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kdeartwork/
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: like I said... 'rm .gnome*'  :)
<Ubuntu> trey`:  ok
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slackman: ahr, but not for ppc
<mike998> osiris_22: try checking your Synaptic Package Manager
<osiris_22> yeah
<osiris_22> i did mike
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slackman: oh, there is for warty though
<osiris_22> i installed java
<osiris_22> but it needs to be in the path
<mike998> okay - try cd /share
<osiris_22> for limewire
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: the dir's will be recreated when you log in... they will be exactly how they were when you first installed Ubuntu  :)
<osiris_22> and when i go to the java dir
<osiris_22> there is no files there
(jdub/#ubuntu) Slackman:
<Solkaris> sorry jdub but this has been the worst experience in several years of linux use .. I didnt even get that kind of response from Gentoo people .. guess Ubuntu is just Debian attitude in a new dress
(jdub/#ubuntu) After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
(jdub/#ubuntu) kdebase-dev(inst 4:3.2.2-1ubuntu2 ! >> wanted 4:3.3.0) kdelibs4-dev(inst 4:3.2.3-2ubuntu1 ! >= wanted 4:3.3.0)
(jdub/#ubuntu) 
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: it's not.
<osiris_22> im new to linux and i really dont know what im doing..
<Ubuntu> trey` :  sudo right?
<mike998> osiris_22: you have gone beyond my knowledge - I'm a newbie too
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: no, they are in your home dir  :)
<Ubuntu> try`:  I ran it but now i get a < prompt
<mike998> what documentation have you tried reading ?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: log out and back in...
<osiris_22> there is no documentation on
<osiris_22> it
<osiris_22> i just wanna be able to get mp3s
<osiris_22> and i have no way of doing this
<osiris_22> with out java being in the right path
<Solkaris> well I was just given the same treatment here that I got when I tried to use debian .. ask a simple question and get an answer that while it educates doesnt answer the question
<Ubuntu> trey`:  i messed up terminal
<osiris_22> and i have no idea what the hell that means lol
<mxpxpod> is there a webpage for the buildd's for ubuntu?
<Ubuntu> trey ok im back in terminal
(jdub/#ubuntu) Solkaris: it helped you answer your question. please let it go and get on with things. this metadiscussion is not helpful.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: well gtk-gnutella is a better program and does not need java..
<osiris_22> wjhere do i get that gamma
<Ubuntu> now just from there run it without sudo?
(jdub/#ubuntu) mxpxpod: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/buildLogs/
<mike998> heh- i have a vauge idea, but I'm afraid I don't use Limewire.  I tend to use IRC channels to get my mp3s, if I want to get them
* jdub goes to eat.
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: yup...
<__daniel> Solkaris: you didnt get a META-META-answer, so don't complain... most people are happy to get to know tools to help them
<Ubuntu> trey:  In /desktop?
<Gnobody> The only anwsers I ever get are "it's in the wiki" or "why do you want to do that? n00b!"
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: it's in universe
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: then /etc/init.d/gdm restart from terminal...
<Slackman> jdub, heya...where are the warty logs? i just noticed that apt-requires kde-core...however the build and package dirs are kde-base
<osiris_22> its in universe?
<osiris_22> dude gamma
<osiris_22> im a newb
<osiris_22> i dont know
<mxpxpod> jdub: thanks
<tvon|x31> I really hate it when I ask a question and someone asks why I'm doing it
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: no... its a hidden file... ls -a in your home dir...
<Ubuntu> trey`:  Whats the command again?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: in synapic enable the universe respository
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: rm -r ~/.gnome*
<mike998> osiris_22: there is documentation on adding universe to your synaptic repositiries
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: I mean synaptic
<mxpxpod> daniels: ping
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: then you should find it if you search
<Ubuntu> trey`:  was there a different .gnome as root?
<Solkaris> waste of time
<osiris_22> hey gamma
<Ubuntu> trey`:  Cause i did a sudo that......
<osiris_22> how do i inable that in synaptic
<Ubuntu> i didnt mess anything up right?
<osiris_22> im in synaptic
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: yes... ls -a /root
<osiris_22> but i dotn see that choice
<Ubuntu> trey` crap
<Ubuntu> trey`:  I removed the root one
<mike998> osiris_22: check out http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-130623.html
<Ubuntu> trey`:  Doesnt matter?
<mike998> It's what I used
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: doesn't really matter though, will still be recreated...
<cardador> osiris_22: preferences -> repositories
<Ubuntu> ok
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: now do it in your home dir though  :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: settings->repositories
<Slackman> jdub, n/m found the warty one..but yeh its looking for package names that aren't the same
(trey`/#ubuntu) (without sudo)
<mike998> GammaRay:Ooooo - I learned something
<Ubuntu> trey ok
<Ubuntu> done
<Ubuntu> gotta reboot gnome
<Ubuntu> brb
<osiris_22> ok gamma
<osiris_22> when i start synaptic
<osiris_22> i get errors now
<Ubuntu> now it made it worse
<Ubuntu> theres a bar on the right
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: like what?
<cardador> Ubuntu: drag it to where you want it
<__daniel> ubuntu: drag it down
<Ubuntu> i think i did something wrong
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: wtf... blah... should have restored defaults...  :/
<Ubuntu> trey`:  what are the procedures again?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: I do it whenever I fuck something up (which is quite often...)
<osiris_22> could not stat source package list http something something something
<Ubuntu> trey`:  and i just run em all from terminal?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: press the reload button
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: just 'rm -r ~/.gnome*' and log out and back into gnome...
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) trey`: that won't get it all
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: this will remove .gnome .gnome2 and .gnome2_private...
<Ubuntu> trey after i do that i get a >
<Ubuntu> thats normal?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ~/.gconf is where most settings are stored
<osiris_22> ok what was the name of the program
(trey`/#ubuntu) GammaRay: That doesn't tend to keep panel info afaik?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: gtj-gnutella
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: gtk-gnutella
<Ubuntu> trey nope directories not empty
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: it shouldn't have changed your prompt at all... this only affects gnome...
<Ubuntu> i did exactly as you said rm -r ~/.gnome*'
<cardador> GammaRay: LimeWire is much better
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) cardador: I disagree
<Ubuntu> and after it changed my prompt to >
<Ubuntu> i exit and the directories are still there
(trey`/#ubuntu) cardador: haha... they use the same protocol... and gtk-gnutella is faster...
<Ubuntu> maybe without the '?
<cardador> trey`: for me is the opposite... limewire is much faster :\
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: ahh... yes...
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) cardador: uh huh...
(trey`/#ubuntu) cardador: that makes no sense... java is slow for me  :/
<Ubuntu> trey ok
<Ubuntu> trey works :P
<Ubuntu> gonna relog in
<Ubuntu> brb
<cardador> trey`: i mean the downloads. they start almost imediately
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: :)   I was just quoting the commands...
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) gtk-gnutella also has killer rules which coudl allow it to operate on it's own if you wanted
(trey`/#ubuntu) cardador: should be irrelivant, its the same network  :/
<cardador> GammaRay: ill try gtk-gnutella again..
<Ubuntu> nope
(trey`/#ubuntu) cardador: but we don't approve of stealing music... so you should talk about this in #ubuntu-offtopic or something  :)
<Ubuntu> still there
<Ubuntu> trey:  Nope no good
<Ubuntu> trey:  maybe i have to reboot?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: no... it should have already restored defaults :/
<Slackman> hey is there any way to get ubuntu's gnome to default to the standard menu layout etc..?
<Slackman> i.e default gnome
(trey`/#ubuntu) Slackman: why would you want to do that?
<Ubuntu> trey whats the command again?
<nosami> Please could someone here help me get my ITE8212 raid controller working on Ubuntu?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Ubuntu: 'rm -r .g*' will do it... I said 'rm -r .gnome*' though...
<Slackman> trey`, i knew someone was going to ask that :) ...
<Ubuntu> trey there was gstreamer in there
<Ubuntu> trey those all get recreated?
<Slackman> trey`, just out of curiousity, is it possible with out touching the code?
<osiris_22> hey gamma
<darksatanic> nosami: I've just read an email about that on the kernel mailing list.
<osiris_22> i cant get that gtk to find anything i type in
<nosami> darksatanic: where can I find it?
<darksatanic> nosami: Looks like you need a 2.6.9-ac kernel.
(trey`/#ubuntu) ubuntulog: yup, and gaim etc... the dir will be recreated though... the rm -r .g* command will give you basically a fresh new gnome...
<darksatanic> nosami: It's not fully supported yet -- the current driver doesn't do DMA yet.
<nosami> Will i need to compile it myself?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) trey`: imo the RIAA has been stealing the music from the commonwealth for a long time w/ their rediculiously long copyrights
<Phr0stByte> cardator: heya!
<darksatanic> nosami: Yes.
<osiris_22> hey gamma
<Phr0stByte> cardator: You get tired of Mandrake too?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: this might be a better topic for #gtk-gnutella
(trey`/#ubuntu) GammaRay: true enough... I didn't say I don't, but its wrong to almost promote it...
<osiris_22> lord
<darksatanic> nosami: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=110090864122536&w=2
<Solkaris> anyone know if there is a way to cancel a free CD order?
<jcole> why can't totem or rythmbox play mp3's with libmpg123? xmms can use libmpg123 just fine...
<Solkaris> cant seem to get into shipit
<nosami> darkstanic: ok thanks. At least I know what direction I'm aiming for now.. I've been going around in circles all night!
(trey`/#ubuntu) jcole: because they use gstreamer... activate universe, and install 'gstreamer0.8-mad'...
<cardador> Phr0stByte: who the hell is cardator? :)
<Phr0stByte> cardador: sorry
<darksatanic> nosami: Hope you get it working eventually... And good luck. :)
<FTTP> i wiped my gnome
<nosami> darksatanic: cheers!
<Phr0stByte> cardador: you know who I meant
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: good job?
<FTTP> trey:  Its me ubuntu
<FTTP> trey:  It made it worse.....
<FTTP> trey:  the ubuntu thing in the middle of the screen comes out in the bottom right and the windows open up all wrong so u cant see the screen right
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: I do it on average like once a week, I don't see what could be different about your's  :/
<FTTP> trey were u using hoary?
<jcole> trey`: interesting, works now w/gstreamer....
<FTTP> trey`:  Maybe cause i wiped the root one?
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: I've done it for warty, hoary, sid, fedora...
<FTTP> trey`:  All i know is the ubuntu now comes out in the bottom
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: shouldn't matter... root is just another user...
<dafart> any chance for mplayer-plugin for mozilla in amd64 ?
<FTTP> trey`:  And the windows come out messed up screenwise
<FTTP> trey`:   oh well ill just reinstall hoary
<FTTP> :P
<Solkaris> anyone know if there is a way to cancel order for the free cds?
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: bah... I don't get why it broke so much for you  :(
(sladen/#ubuntu) Solkaris: log in and set your amounts to zero
<FTTP> trey i dunno
(sladen/#ubuntu) defendguin: I think there are problems... the win32 codecs are 32bit
<FTTP> trey:  gnome still needs work tho
<Solkaris> thanks sladen .. having trouble getting in .. but good to know there is a way =) thanks for response
<FTTP> it was only hoary so... :P
(sladen/#ubuntu) FTTP: so, so ?
<FTTP> sladen:  yah
(sladen/#ubuntu) FTTP: so, ...?   (so, what?)
<FTTP> now i gotta remount, reinstall nvidia, microsoft core fonts
<FTTP> work to do :P
<FTTP> heh
<jcole> trey`: shouldn't gstreamer be a dependency to totem/rythmbox?
<defendguin> sladen, huh?
(trey`/#ubuntu) jcole: umm, it is... but the mpg plugin isn't installed by default...
<__daniel> good night, guys... i'm off :-)
(trey`/#ubuntu) jcole: mad = mpg audio decoder... mp3...
<FTTP> http://news.com.com/Sun+plans+patent+protection+for+open-source+Solaris/2100-7344_3-5456451.html
<FTTP> interesting
<FTTP> microsoft has to go
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: Novell is already doing that  ;)
<FTTP> trey`:  I have novell linux 9
<FTTP> its bad :P
<FTTP> nice features but
<FTTP> it messed up my mbr
(trey`/#ubuntu) I didn't really like NLD  :/    felt wrong to me...
<FTTP> trey`:  Microsoft is a big bully
<FTTP> trey`:  Everyone other than microsoft HATES MICROSOFT :P
<FTTP> its a fact
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: thats stupid to say... they just want to make more money, same as any other business...
<Rene_S> wow movie trailers work nice in Kaffeine and Firefox 1.0
<FTTP> realplayer hated microsoft
<FTTP> every company which has developed apps for microsoft hates em
<mike998> hmmm - I mounted my windows partition earlier but now I can't seem to see it - does anyone have any ideas?
<FTTP> they control you
<FTTP> netscape hates microsoft
<FTTP> u get the point
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: People that Microsoft basically put out of business of course dislike them...
<FTTP> trey`:  no its not stupid to say
<vinic> mike998: try a mount -a
<defendguin> has anyone see what fedora did to the file selector?
<defendguin> http://www.redhat.com/magazine/001nov04/features/fedoracore3/
<FTTP> trey`:   microsoft controls us
(trey`/#ubuntu) Microsoft is just a successful business, which a bad product line....
<FTTP> trey`:  They control our desktop apps, and everything as a nation in the usa
<mike998> defendguin: mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: blah... I don't run Microsoft software, how do they control me?
<FTTP> trey`:  i only know the usa marketplace.......... for desktop you are beholden to them
(kremlyn/#ubuntu) I think what is hated is the verocity with which Microsoft try to be the dominant player. It's not even borderline criminal, it is criminal.
<FTTP> trey`:  alot of apps are microsoft only
<defendguin> mike998, huh?
<FTTP> trey`:  thank goodness for wine tho :)
<mike998> defendguin: apologies that was not meant for you
<FTTP> trey`:  is the source code for solaris due to be released?
<FTTP> trey`:  If so, can linux borrow from it?
(trey`/#ubuntu) kremlyn: every business in the world has gone about business in an illegal manor at some point... at least the successful ones have...
<mike998> vinic: mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist
<paspourtoi> Welcome to Earth: A wholly owned subsidiary of Microsoft Corp
<FTTP> trey`:  Or it it just the binaries?
<FTTP> thats what i dont know
<vinic> mike998: go to /dev/ and see what hd. exist
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: yes, they are planning an OpenSolaris once they get SCO to stfu about licensing issues etc...
<vinic> mike998: hdc?
<FTTP> trey`:  If it goes full opensource for solaris....... then linux could add some good pieces and solaris could add good pieces of linux, etc...
<vinic> mike998: maybe
<FTTP> trey`:  It benefits the open source community
<mike998> vinic: this is strange
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: I doubt they will allow that actually...
<mike998> vinic: hdc=cdrom drive
(trey`/#ubuntu) We will see once they put up the terms of their license though..
<vinic> mike998: strange indeed
<FTTP> trey` yep
<FTTP> trey`:  Linux has more app compatibility
<FTTP> than solaris
<FTTP> i think right?
<mike998> vinic: /dev/hdb appears to have gone to hawaii without the rest of the drive
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: not so much... Solaris has a Linux compatibility feature...
<FTTP> solaris should be able to run linux apps tho so it will be interesting
<FTTP> trey yeah thats what i mean
<FTTP> but natively not
<vinic> mike998: :)
<FTTP> trey:  solaris still using gnome tho
<Solkaris> is there any way to get gstreamer to decode dixv avi files for video? all avi come out as blank screens with sound
<vinic> mike998: were they mounted at boot?
<FTTP> so even if we use solaris we are getting some of the same components
<mike998> vinic: nah - I figured I could do it manually when I wanted the stuff
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: yes... most software companies other then Apple and Microsoft are going to GNOME...
<FTTP> trey:  Alot are kde
<FTTP> trey:  Gnome and KDE.... novell uses both for example
<vinic> mike998: did you have a look to fstab?
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: not really actually... KDE is becoming more and more the hobbiest desktop...
<FTTP> trey`:  nope........ u can choose from both in fedora still
<mike998> for some reason I have always liked gnome: It's simpler IMHO
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: Novell uses both because of SUSE... they default to GNOME though...
<FTTP> trey`:  Lindows = KDE
<FTTP> xandros is kde i think?
<FTTP> not sure on xandros
<mike998> vinic: fstab!
(trey`/#ubuntu) FTTP: Lindows and Xandros = crap though  :/
<FTTP> trey lindows is big tho
<FTTP> they have alot of capital
<mike998> vinic: Nothing there, but I was wracking my brains trying to figure out what the name of the file was!
<FTTP> compared to some smaller distros
(trey`/#ubuntu) Companies trying to be more like Microsoft choose KDE, companies trying to innovate choose GNOME...
<vinic> mike998: lets go PM
<FTTP> trey:  well yeah
<FTTP> trey:  I hate KDE
<FTTP> trey:  Thats why i like ubuntu
(trey`/#ubuntu) I like KDE... I just like GNOME more...
* Slackman likes KDE
<mike998> vinic: I'm trying bitchx and am not sure how to PM
<FTTP> trey:  well i dont mean hate hate, it just too windowish
<cardador> what about xfce? :)
<FTTP> trey:  ITs better than windows :P
<vinic> mike998: clic on my name
(trey`/#ubuntu) cardador: I can't believe they are getting a start button... grrr  :(
<cardador> trey`: maybe you can remove it...
(trey`/#ubuntu) cardador: you can, but still  :(
<cardador> trey`: nevertheless, it is the best option for low end pcs
<Avestruz> I'm having problems to use Skype on Ubuntu. Someone to help me?
(trey`/#ubuntu) I dunno, this should continue in #ubuntu-offtopic... thought I was already there...
<cardador> Avestruz: pergunta 'a vontade ;)
<Avestruz> cardador: instalei o Skype perfeitamente. Consigo adicionar contatos e at entrar em chats com eles mas no ouo nada e nem eles me ouvem...
<cardador> Avestruz: better keep it in english so others can help!
<cardador> Avestruz: i have never used skype, so cant help
<Avestruz> cardador: so why you aswered me in Portuguese!
<cardador> Avestruz: because ive noticed your funny nick :)
<Avestruz> cardador: thank you anyway.
<cardador> Avestruz: have you checked your microphone volume?
<Avestruz> cardador: yep. I can record my voice using the sound recorder...
<Solkaris> anyone a gstreamer guy that can tell me if its possible to watch divx/avi video using gstreamer? all Im getting now is a black screen with sound
<SEBest> hello don't you think that nautilus should allow the user to change it's user id, when there is a "permission denied".
<SEBest> Instead of failing with this message, nautilius should pop up a dialog asking for a user name and a password that allow him to access this folder.
<SEBest> what do you think?
<mike998> vinic: I used vi... I like being able to use search... Nothing.. this is annoying me now.
<Avestruz> ALL: I have a Toshiba notebook and I'm trying to configure Skype on it. I can record my voice but when I try to use Skype, the application says there is a problem with my sound device. What can I do?
<Solkaris> so thats a no?
<cardador> Solkaris: gstreamer never worked for me
<SEBest> Solkaris, i think it works
<jpvcx> Solkaris: gst-ffmpeg (i think), however I (probably due the fact that I 'am still a newbie) haven't got it working probably yet (runs out of sync on most xvid/divx file
<Solkaris> I have gst-ffmpeg installed .. getting sound .. just no picture =(
<cardador> Solkaris: install totem-xine
<vinic> hi! just a little question: are pon/poff commands runable by su only? Or can I make some kind of quick launcher for user use?
<Solkaris> ok .. guess thats the fix =) thanks Carador
<FTTP> sco claims linux users are using their patents
<FTTP> we are?
<FTTP> cause of ibm contributed code!
<FTTP> doh
<Solkaris> go read Grok FTTP
<FTTP> It's that they've taken a substantial amount of our code is what creates the battleground. It's interesting to hear Red Hat speak at financial conference yesterday and their comment is, 'We're really scaling Linux up. Linux is really growing up.' If you take IBM out of the equation, Linux would not be growing up, it would not be SMP-enabled, it would not be multi processing, scaling up to hundreds of servers. It is IBM that
<FTTP> ibm did the jfs right?
<FTTP> solkaris:  Grok?
<Solkaris> Groklaw
<jpvcx> groklaw.net
<FTTP> oh
<FTTP> thought u meant Grok is an open source natural language processing library written in Java. It is part of the OpenNLP project, and provides implementations for most of the interfaces defined in the opennlp.common package.
<Micksa> please just say "groklaw" :)
<Solkaris> and be prepared for days and days of reading =)
<FTTP> that grok
<Micksa> "grok" can mean a few things
<Micksa> see? :)
<Solkaris> aye my bad .. sorry
<paspourtoi> FTTP: you are believing the mythology - reading Groklaw will open your eyes
<FTTP> Sun's Jonathan Schwartz Will Take Your Questions Now
<FTTP> 
<FTTP> Friday, November 19 2004 @ 02:22 AM EST
<FTTP> doh
<FTTP> i would have asked him questions
<FTTP> too late?
<FTTP> i missed it by not that many hours
<FTTP> paspourtoi what mythology??
<FTTP> paspourtoi:  see im confused by the whole thing actually
<FTTP> paspourtoi:  IBM had os/2, got f0cked by microsoft
<FTTP> os/2 and aix right?
<mike998> smeg
<FTTP> paspourtoi:  IBM saw the way out as making money off of service and support
<FTTP> so they gave alot of stuff like jfs to the opensource community
<Avestruz> FTTP: I've used OS/2 for 3 years. An amazing OS...
<FTTP> avestruz:  im not saying it wasnt.........
<paspourtoi> FTTP: some people would like you to think GNU/Linux is impossible without the big companies: history suggests otherwise
<LinuxJones> FTTP, SCO are a bunch of liars who wanted to kill an already dying company and make a few dollars before it's end. It's called a "Bust-Out"
<madsen> Hmm, is it possible to install Ubuntu in a chroot'ed environment from a Debian box?
<madsen> And how...
<FTTP> linuxjones:  I actually trust david boies
<FTTP> fwtw
<FTTP> this was the napster guy
<Avestruz> FTTP: and I'm not saying you said it wasn't!
<LinuxJones> FTTP,  yeah why would you do something like that ?
<FTTP> linuxjones:  why would i say something like that?
<FTTP> linuxjones:  Like what?
<FTTP> linuxjones:  I dont know much about the case on either side...... just know that alot of software companies got f0cked over
<FTTP> linuxjones:  I do know though that boies is a moral and honest man
<LinuxJones> FTTP,  that you trusted David Boies ?
<FTTP> linuxjones:  Cause ive seen him in action
<Solkaris> lol
<paspourtoi> FTTP: he's an opportunist IMO
<FTTP> linuxjones:  i know alot about many of the cases hes pursued
<Solkaris> hes a lawyer .. he goes and fights for pay .. IE mercenary
<FTTP> like tyco
<LinuxJones> FTTP,  well explain his actions with regards to SCO vs IBM ?
<FTTP> linuxjones i dont know cause thats one of his cases im not familiar with
<Solkaris> 31 million .. thats why
<FTTP> linuxjones:  I just said i trusted him in general :P
<madsen> Noone installed Ubuntu in a chroot env?
<FTTP> linuxjones:  Is it true that IBM developed all the technology for file systems and multicpus and the like with linux or not?
<FTTP> see i dont kno
<FTTP> ww
<LinuxJones> FTTP,  SCO said that there were over a million lines of code in the Linux kernel between version 2.4 and 2.6, however there were only 850,000 lines of code added during that time of development. Meybe he is a very moral man he just can't do basic math.
<FTTP> linuxjones:  a jury will decide that FYI
<FTTP> linuxjones:  Which is fair
<FTTP> linuxjones:  If its wrong, case loses :P
<Solkaris> he can go basic math .. 31 million is a good amount to make even if the case is bs .. either way he gets paid
<LinuxJones> FTTP, not if but when :)
<FTTP> linuxjones we shall see
<FTTP> linuxjones:  Boies has a habit of winning
<FTTP> except for election 2000 :P
<FTTP> hehe
<FTTP> who knows i dont know much about the case
<Solkaris> lol FTTP you need to go read Groklaw before you start talking about this case .. go read the legal documents
<LinuxJones> FTTP, you sound like a Darl McBride type
<FTTP> solkaris which one?
<FTTP> solkaris too many lawsuits all over the place
<FTTP> novell, ibm, redhat, sco, blah blah
<FTTP> everyone is suing everyone else
<Solkaris> no go read groklaw.net .. it has all the information about the case and all related cases
<LinuxJones> fftp, Boies is a 3 time looser (in the words of Eric S. Raymond)
<FTTP> solkaris which link?
<FTTP> solkaris i just want a quick synopsis
<ycco> jdub: you awake?
<FTTP> of what the case involves
<Solkaris> no you dont .. you got a quick synopsis and then said you trust Boise to be honest .. you need to go read what legal BS games they are playing .. how they are telling a judge in one courtroom one thing and then another judge the opposite
(sladen/#ubuntu) FTTP: Boies has lost all the major cases he has litigated in
<Solkaris> you need to go read the history of the case .. and the on going timelines
<FTTP> sladen he did?
<FTTP> tyco was a loss?
<FTTP> microsoft was a loss?
<Solkaris> if your going to argue or understand the case .. its not something you can sum up in a single paragraph and really get understanding of the whole thing
<paspourtoi> FTTP: have a look at SCOX stock to see what the market thinks about the case: a one year graph makes interesting viewing
<FTTP> paspourtoi im not saying either side is right
<FTTP> i dont know anything about the case PERIOD, just know from other cases, boies is right on the ball
<FTTP> solkaris:  I just want a summation
<FTTP> solkaris of the key pointsd
<FTTP> err points
(sladen/#ubuntu) FTTP: http://www.groklaw.net/
<FTTP> i dont want to read legal documents
<FTTP> they are made for courts
<FTTP> i just want a synopsis
(sladen/#ubuntu) FTTP: perhaps you'd take the time to read the analysis that Groklaw is famed for
<FTTP> sladen on which link?
<FTTP> sladen too many links there
<Solkaris> all of them
<FTTP> all of  them?
<Solkaris> its a complex and huge case
<FTTP> hours of reading, no thanks :P
<FTTP> im not the lawyer or a law student
<paspourtoi> FTTP: if you aren't willing to read groklaw, then really you shouldn't comment on Boies or the case. This has been going on since early last year
<Solkaris> dont need to be .. Im not and I understand it fine
<FTTP> solkaris groklaws comments are prolly biased towards the opensource community
<FTTP> i want independent analysis :P
<tom__> anyone running a printer on another networked pc satisfactorily?
<paspourtoi> FTTP: of course they are! They are also based on research by thousands of people
<paspourtoi> FTTP: if you want facts, they are all there
<Solkaris> then read grok .. the judges are .. lawyers do .. .lawyers comment on the case there .. and PJ while being biased opensource is also a paralegal that breaks down what is being said in common english
(sladen/#ubuntu) FTTP: ah, independent analysis---you'll be wanting prosco
<Solkaris> LOL
<paspourtoi> sladen: hahah
<FTTP> solkaris so which link on that website?
<Solkaris> ALL OF THEM
<FTTP> some of that stuff is for opensource legal projects
<FTTP> i dont want open source legal project
<Solkaris> IBM SCO timeline
<FTTP> i just want to know what the case involves
<FTTP> thanks solkaris
<Solkaris> Novell vs SCO
<Solkaris> because they are related
<tom__> i can see the printer on another pc using http://192.etc/631 but my applications cannot see it whats happening?
<paspourtoi> FTTP: either do the reading, or accept that you are not going to be informed in your judgements
<FTTP> no thanks ill pass
<FTTP> ill leave it up to the courts :)
<FTTP> i trust em
<FTTP> it seems like its basically a mishmosh of gpl claims vs patent claims vs claims against others
<tom__> strewth fttp if everyone did that we would still have slavery
<FTTP> tom:  so? :P
<FTTP> tom:  Im not a lawyer
<tom__> ;-)
<FTTP> tom:  That was different
(sladen/#ubuntu) FTTP: you're right, none of them actually have anything to do with Linux, they're all contract disputes
<FTTP> tom:  Lawyers will handle this and consumers like you will fight for the open source :)
<osiris_22> how
<osiris_22> do i make my desktop icons smaller
<osiris_22> they look big and ugly as hell
<FTTP> there are open source advocates, commercial advocates, blah blah
<FTTP> sladen this explains why there should NOT be software patents IMHO
<FTTP> sladen with software patents tho, it turns things into courts like this
<osiris_22> come on someone has got to have an idea on how to make the icons small
<FTTP> patents should not exist
<osiris_22> they are big and ugly
(sladen/#ubuntu) FTTP: erm, why are you bringing patents into it.  I thought I said *contract disputes*.
<tom__> can anyone assist me with a CUPS question?
<FTTP> sladen:  yeah but u dont have contract disputes if you dont have patents
<FTTP> sladen:  the patents are the real underlying issue
<FTTP> the contract disputes are due to the patents
(sladen/#ubuntu) FTTP: not in any of these five casese, no
<FTTP> yes........
<FTTP> they all had code they created
<FTTP> patent copywright maybe im not using right term
<FTTP> everyone wants a piece of the pie
<FTTP> sladen alot of them crosslicensed stuff i know
<FTTP> but
<FTTP> they are basically fighting amongst themselves
<FTTP> for moola
<FTTP> its a power struggle/moola
<tom__> your moola
<jcole> trey`: apt-get install gstreamer-plugins
<fester> ok i just got it installed
<FTTP> see lets assuming sco got a huge piece of the pie
<fester> how and the fuck do i use limewire
<FTTP> it just changes around the money balance
<FTTP> microsoft still is king
(sladen/#ubuntu) FTTP: I'm not sure who 'they' is.  But a quick read of Groklaw should bring you up to speed---indeed it has (like many people here) taught me a great deal about the US Justicial System
<jcole> fester: put it in your mouth and hummmmm
<FTTP> sladen :  Sco, novell, ibm, etc........ is they
(sladen/#ubuntu) fester: limewire is a Java app
<tom__> isn't this sco thing off tpic here?
<jcole> fester: apt-get source java-package
<FTTP> sladen:  Each will get their fair share back and each will have equal power
<osiris_22> does anyone know how to make the icons smaller
<FTTP> sladen:  The financial balance will mean each is back to square 1
<fester> hi osiris_22
<FTTP> that would be the ultimate outcome IMHO
<fester> whats going on
<osiris_22> hey bro
<mojo> sladen: u use LimeWire?
<osiris_22> so these peopel seem to have a problem helping me or something
(sladen/#ubuntu) mojo: nope
<tom__> osiris you can do it through Computer>desktop options
<osiris_22> i cant find the option tom
<osiris_22> thats why i asked here
<netmonk> osiris_22, Open Nautilus, edit, preferences, default zoom level
<jcole> osiris_22: something you may like - http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/
<netmonk> "and there you go" ;)
(sladen/#ubuntu) osiris_22: move future away from the screen
(sladen/#ubuntu) osiris_22: move further away from the screen
<netmonk> sladen, :)
<osiris_22> yeah that link wont even open mozilla
<osiris_22> wtf
<osiris_22> anyway
<madsen> Arg, anyone tried installing Ubuntu in a chroot'ed env?
<madsen> C'mon, don't be ashamed... Just say it... ;)
<tom__> osiris hang on i was there just a few minutes ago i will see how i got the exactly ...
<osiris_22> ok what is nautilus
<osiris_22> where is that at
<netmonk> home folder, osiris_22
<osiris_22> no its not
<fester> how do u kill prosecces
<osiris_22> run xkill
<fester> my amsn crashed
<fester> how do u do that
<osiris_22> just use game fester
<osiris_22> umm go to applications
<paper> fester, killall amsn
<osiris_22> go to run
<osiris_22> type xkill
<osiris_22> and it will give you a lil do hick put it over amsn and clock
<osiris_22> click
<osiris_22> i cant figure out this icon zoom thing
<netmonk> osiris_22, Open Nautilus, edit, preferences, default zoom level, 75% ;)
<osiris_22> netmonk
<osiris_22> i cant find nautilus
<osiris_22> its not in the home folder
<mike998> it IS your home folder
<netmonk> osiris_22, when you open the HOME folder go to Edit
<mike998> nautilus = windows explorer
<jcole> killall X
<osiris_22> ok
<osiris_22> i did that net monk
<RuffianSoldier> i love doing that
<osiris_22> but the icon size didnt change at all
<mike998> preferences > icon view defaults
<osiris_22> ok
<osiris_22> i got it
<osiris_22> im sorry
<osiris_22> i was being a tard
<mike998> change the default zoom level to something less than 100%
<mike998> meh - I've done worse
<osiris_22> now how do i install icons?
<osiris_22> lmao
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<mike998> easy
<mike998> download icons in a tar.gz or similar
<mike998> open computer > desktop preferences > themes
<mike998> you can figure it out from there
<fester> now how the fuck do i get something to downlaod a mp3 with
<mike998> did it today - it's fresh in my memory
<osiris_22> ok
<osiris_22> lmao
<mike998> ahhh fester if you had been here earlier
<osiris_22> fester
<fester> yo
<osiris_22> gtk-gntulla
<osiris_22> or what ever
<osiris_22> joing that channel
<osiris_22> they will help you in there
<mike998> try searching for gtk-gnutella in your synaptic
<osiris_22> nah mike
<mike998> ??
<osiris_22> that verson isnt ready for use
<osiris_22> he needs to go tot he site and dl it
<mike998> oh
<osiris_22> they will help him in #gtk-gnutella
<mike998> not a worry
<tom__> how do i print to a printer on another pc?
<osiris_22> hes my friend lmao
<osiris_22> i was just on the phone with him
<osiris_22> lol
<osiris_22> we are both frustrated
<osiris_22> so we dicided to get off the phone lmao
<xenonite> tom__: is the other a gnu/linux pc?
<mike998> well, I used to try FreeBSD and would have re-formatted by now
<tom__> xenonite yes
<mike998> I have this feeling that Ubuntu may be the distro for me
<tom__> its another ubuntu pc
<fester> same her ubuntu i like
<xenonite> tom__: so you have cups there, right?
<osiris_22> this linux distro is handleable
<osiris_22> lol
<fester> aloy
<osiris_22> i like it too
<tom__> xenonite i can see the printer using the bropwser
<tom__> browser
<tom__> but my apps are ignorant of it
<mike998> I'm a bit of a distro whore...  I've tried them all and got badly burned with a few... This is the first one I haven't hated totally
<xenonite> oha
<xenonite> tom__: so try to add it with the gnome printer manager
<tom__> xenoite i thought cups took care of that
<xenonite> did you add it?
<tom__> i will now ... brb
<xenonite> mom
<xenonite> the address is a bit tricky
<tom__> ah yes it is ....
<xenonite> type `` ipp://remotepc/printers/LaserJet4 '' for example
<xenonite> that worked for me
<tom__> is the remotepc its host name? or do i just use "remotepc?
<fester> osiris_22: join the dv
<xenonite> insert the hostname
<tom__> and do i then have to configure the prinetr fully as well on this pc?
<xenonite> yes
<xenonite> the printer driver etc
<xenonite> and insert the name of the printer instead of LaserJet4
<osiris_22> i will in a moment
<mike998> can someone refresh my memory on how I can allow multiple apps access /dev/dsp ?
<psyklops> hm, I want to know that too...
<psyklops> I tried to use alsa and got it so at least xmms and mplayer can play sound at the same time
<psyklops> but most everything else can't
<mike998> If I remember rightly you create a /dev/dsp.x and link /dev/dsp to it... something along those lines
<mike998> I think there may be something useful in the FreeBSD docs
<tom__> oh strewth gnome cups manager aborted
<xenonite> hmm...
<psyklops> I need a good video editor, I thought virtualdub had a linux version, but I can't seem to find it
<mike998> crap - it involves virtual channels
<psyklops> and kmenc won't install in ubuntu because of kde and qt libs
<osiris_22> hey how do you spell that guntella word
<osiris_22> lol
<mike998> doesn't work
<mike998> osiris_22: GNU Gnu's Not Unix
<xenonite> psyklops: you can install the libs
<osiris_22> what are you talken about mike
<psyklops> xenonite, I have UBUNTU versions of them...
<FTTP> all of this groklaw stuff.... the truth is........... everything should be opensource :P
<psyklops> it wants other ones
<FTTP> computing shouldnt be about moola
<FTTP> all these legal arguments are pathetic
<cat_jesus> Well it should *only* be about moola
<FTTP> there is only one which counts, us!
<psyklops>   Depends: kdelibs4 but 4:3.2.3-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<psyklops>   Depends: libqt3c102-mt but 3:3.2.3-4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<FTTP> cat:  We get fucked no matter what usually
* cat_jesus likes the biweekly paycheck 
* cat_jesus likes to eat too
<xenonite> ok i dont know
<FTTP> cat:  Nothing wrong with a paycheck......... but when a CEO makes millions theres a BIG PROBLEM
<FTTP> cat:  ceos should make a few hundred k max
(sladen/#ubuntu) madsen: I tried a chroot install.  I failed and just booted the CD in qmeu instead :)
<FTTP> the billion dollar payoffs is rediculous
<FTTP> its all about big moola
<mike998> FTTP: I agree
<cat_jesus> indeed, especially when a CEO takes millions n bonuses and lays people off
(sladen/#ubuntu) madsen: Debian debootstrap has the necessary patches
<psyklops> the solution is either to go install the outsider libs (probably a good reason ubuntu has its own versions, something might break) or find some other video editor
<FTTP> mike998:  YOu know david neeleman of jetblue?  only takes 200k a year
<mike998> FTTP: happened at my company this week... bastards
<FTTP> mike998:  And his airline makes millions
<FTTP> mike998:  its 200k or 300k
<FTTP> i forget which
<FTTP> he still drives an old car , blah blah
<FTTP> just like the rest of us
<mike998> FTTP: best boss in the world I would liek to work for is Richard Branson back in the 90s
<cat_jesus> The thng that really gets me is the importaton of cheap T labor because
<FTTP> mike998: Branson:  ROFL
<mike998> he's turned into a bit of an arse right now
<FTTP> yah
<cat_jesus> IT labor because "we can't find programmers here"
<FTTP> mike998:  You watch his tv show?
<FTTP> i saw his one episode
<FTTP> lame
<mike998> hell no
(sladen/#ubuntu) mike998: *cough*, there are other good, equally rich bosses to work for...
<mike998> he used to know ALL the names of his employees
<FTTP> mike998:  So?
<psyklops> no one knows of any video editing software besides virtualdub and kmenc?
<FTTP> i know tons of people like that
<nevyn> psyklops: cinerella
<FTTP> remembering names is no big deal
<psyklops> woo!
<mike998> they tested him one time and he could name and tell you about all his employees...
<mike998> FTTP: he knew his employees
<mike998> now...
<mike998> pfft
<nevyn> psyklops: it's pretty cool but it's not that exciting.
<FTTP> mike998:  i get your point tho.... many ceos dont give a shit and only know their chief of staff
<FTTP> err
<FTTP> in business your cfo, coo, etc...
<FTTP> mike998:  It means he pays attention to what his employees are doing
<FTTP> which is good
<FTTP> but some use that for their own advantage too
<mike998> FTTP: how very true...  I have worked at the same company for 6 years.. the past 4 I haven't had a pay rise.  Despite that I have an ex wife, a new kid and a girlfriend to look after on ONE wage....
<cat_jesus> FTTP: remembering names is a big deal for me-- faces are super easy though
<riffic> hello, anyone know why when nautilus launches, it hard locks my system?
<mike998> FTTP: yes.  they do use that for their own advantage
<riffic> hoary, btw
<FTTP> mike998:  I dont know your boss so i cant judge
<FTTP> mike998:  But thats humans for you
<mike998> I'm the same as cat_jesus
<cat_jesus> I ran into someone a few years ago that I definitely recognized...I started talking to her and finally we realized that we worked in the same company 5 years prior. I had seen her in the halls but never met her.
<mike998> I tend to be very friendly and everyone knows at least OF me
<tom__> xenonite dang every time i go to add the printer i get the gnome cups aborting and when i restart it the app can see the printer but nothing happens
* cat_jesus avoids people
<Talliesin> Quick noob question I didn't see answered in the FAQ. I'm a windows guy about a fifth of the way into downloading the ubuntu distribution. Is this a good place to lurk and pick stuff up by osmosis, or should I be elsewhere?
<mike998> Talliesin: stay here!  I am learning lots
<tom__> agrees
<Talliesin> :)
(sladen/#ubuntu) riffic: I don't know.  Are you able to describe anything else?
* Talliesin edits his auto-join list
* mike998 wonders how to do that with bitchx
<riffic> sladen: it hard locks
<riffic> when gnome loads
<riffic> and when i launch nautilus from xfce, same thing
<riffic> so I assume nautilus is doing something nauty
<xenonite> tom__: hm i didn't get that problem... sry
<riffic> also, hoary.
<riffic> it started after a apt-get update/upgrade yesterday
<riffic> i'm too scared to try it again tonight.
<riffic> i dont like hard resets
<tom__> xenonite do you happen to have a router running dhcp there?
<psyklops> cinelerra: error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86vm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<psyklops> :(
<xenonite> tom__: yes
<riffic> anyways if I knew how to get some sort of usefull feedback to you in the form of an error log or something I'd love to
<xenonite> tom__: i don't think that matters
<tom__> so maybe its the way i have that set up maybe
<riffic> but all I know is it locks and my mouse and keyboard lock
<psyklops> just installed xlibs-static-dev to be sure too
<riffic> and i cant do anything other than reset the system
<xenonite> tom__: i go to bed now, it is 3am here
<tom__> xenonite what network setup do you have
<tom__> xenonite oops sorry ok ... ty fir the help
<xenonite> tom__: no problem... but its too late for good results ^^
<tom__> hehhehe
<xenonite> yca
<xenonite> cya
<tom__> bye
<FTTP> i think open source is the true winner of all the legal suits
<FTTP> all the code will be opened up :P
<madsen> Hmm, can one get a list of vars available in xtemplates?
<FTTP> hey its all opensource code, all GPL
<FTTP> you all lose, we win
<cat_jesus> I'm kind of surprised that terminal server client was included in the default distro
<FTTP> cat:  Why?? microsoft has it too
<FTTP> cat: They have their own equivalent in xp pro
<psyklops> can anyone help me with my cinelerra problems?
<cat_jesus> I'm glad it's there, it just seems a tad out of place
<psyklops> I copied the error above
<nevyn> psyklops: how did you install it?
<FTTP> cat:  No its not..... consider ubuntu on par with xp pro but BETTER and linux based :)
<Meshistopheles> another freeze bug,  desktop does not respond only mouse does.  Tried ssh'ing in, no go.  Tried crtl-alt-del, no go.  What to do?
<psyklops> I got an rpm, converted with alien, and installed with dpkg
<cat_jesus> But really how many XP users would use terminal services?
<nevyn> FTTP: all linux distro's I've seen lack features in XP pro.
<FTTP> heh
<FTTP> cat:  Oh wait thats not xserver?
<FTTP> cat:  Its for regular terminals?
<nevyn> cat_jesus: lots. its on the start menu.. descuised as help and support
<FTTP> i was thinking of the feature in xp pro for remote logins
<cat_jesus> It's does VNC, I just checked it out
<FTTP> cat:  VNC?
<nevyn> cat_jesus: it also does rdesktop
<FTTP> cat:  What does the terminal server do exactly?
<FTTP> ill check it out myself
<cat_jesus> yes VNC allows you to have a virtual session on another linux machine
<FTTP> oh
<FTTP> so i could be on an xterminal from your computer?
<nevyn> psyklops: there's the problem.
<nevyn> go find a deb.
<nevyn> psyklops: in fact there are a few apt source you can just add.
<cat_jesus> I've been running Suse on most of the machines in my house and using the remote desktop that is included with that distro, it's VNC
<nevyn> remove the deb you made with alien first.
<FTTP> i see
<FTTP> cat:  so its remote desktop, then thats on par with what xp pro has
<psyklops> really... I haven't heard of them
<nevyn> FTTP: it's not nearly as efficient.
<FTTP> cat it should be in basic distros
<FTTP> nevyn:  No im not saying which is better or anything
<psyklops> removed
<FTTP> lets leave msft vs linux out :P
<FTTP> all im saying is its a similar type of app
<cat_jesus> I just connected to my daughter's machine from this one using the terminal server client -- it worked on the first try
<FTTP> cat:  In xserver?
<nevyn> FTTP: similar functionality. yes.
<FTTP> cat:  Or just text login?
<cat_jesus> yes, her machine is running Suse at the moment .. she insisted
<psyklops> so... where are those apt sources?
<FTTP> oh
<FTTP> cat:  For me its just me myself and I
<FTTP> just one puter
<FTTP> over cablemodem
<FTTP> so yeah i would never use that feature
<cat_jesus> It's weird having an 8 year old that insists on a linux machine
<FTTP> cat:  no its not
<psyklops> found one of my own
<FTTP> cat:  It means she will grow up microsoft free
<FTTP> cat:  If we had more kids like that, then microsofts dominance will be gone
<FTTP> cat:  linux is better :)
<nevyn> she'll get over it when she's a teenager..
<cat_jesus> Well she does have a dual boot machine but she hasn't booted into win2k yet
<FTTP> rofl
<nevyn> and can't run the "fun thing" send by her friends.
<FTTP> heh
<FTTP> nevyn:  WINE!
<cat_jesus> there's always wine
<FTTP> yeah
<Talliesin> Yes, you have to let them have the thing you want them to disapprove of.
<Talliesin> Otherwise they'll just get into it as a rebellion thing.
<FTTP> for me 1 computer is fine
<FTTP> no need for 2
<FTTP> for the enterprise, then yeah
<cat_jesus> the biggest selling point... killing X with ctrl-alt-bkspace
<FTTP> hehe
<FTTP> cat:  Actually remote login is good for kids with machines
<cat_jesus> "Wow! that reboots fast!"
<Qo-noS> you know folks the thing I believed that consciously or sub-consciously it is a disdain for monopolies and monopolistic practices (e.g. by MS) that's driving hordes into the arms of Linux along with MS's dubious record on security
<FTTP> u can watch what your child is doing without em knowing :)
<FTTP> heh
<nevyn> cat_jesus: to you or to her?
<cat_jesus> she said that
<nevyn> cat_jesus: why is that important/usefull?
<FTTP> qo-nos:  Microsoft is evil
<FTTP> qo-nos:  Sun is evil
<FTTP> ibm is evil
<FTTP> sco is evil
<FTTP> linux is not evil!
<cat_jesus> sometimes something gets a little buggy like an xmms plugin and it's best just ot kill X
<Qo-noS> I'm sure most here in this and other channels are a little left-wing (maybe not in other areas) in that respect i.e. anti-monoploists all
<FTTP> :)
<FTTP> gpl is where its at
<nevyn> hrm
<riffic> crap another hard lock
<riffic> =(
<Qo-noS> Linux is a mass-based project ;)
<FTTP> opensource benefits everyone
<psyklops> nevyn... new problems
<nevyn> FTTP: is SGI evil too?
<nevyn> psyklops: shoot.
<riffic> and i'm in xfce  i didn't even try to run nautilus
<riffic> it just hard locked on its own
<psyklops> cinelerra: Depends: libopenexr2 (>= 1.2.1) but it is not installable
<FTTP> nevyn:  sgi has its own os right ?
<psyklops> and apt-get.org doesn't have one for that...
<FTTP> nevyn:  then yes :P
<nevyn> FTTP: they're hardly using it on new deployments.
<FTTP> nevyn:  well commercial is good cause it breeds progress
<nevyn> FTTP: they're mostly using linux but they have proprietary stuff for linux (CXFS)
<riffic> anyways i'm goona try nautilus and cross my fingers it doesn't lock my system up
(erik/#ubuntu) hey, I just switched from debian sid to ubuntu hoary - they SEEM to have the same emacs but pclcvs in ubuntu is messed up:
<FTTP> nevyn:  i kinda agree in what david boies said about the balance thing
(erik/#ubuntu) when you go to 'commit' something, and the $Id:$ updates in the file, it writes the change to disk but not to the buffer
<FTTP> nevyn:  Linux wont go away ever
(erik/#ubuntu) so the buffer gets "modified on disk" status and is annoying
<FTTP> nevyn:  Dont get me wrong
<nevyn> FTTP: it might be replaced with the hurd or something better.
<FTTP> nevyn:  But i think the balance is too much in microsofts court
<psyklops> nevermind nevyn
<FTTP> nevyn:  But if there was no capitalism, sun and sgi for example wouldnt be where they are
<cat_jesus> "the tighter you squeeze the more systems slip through your fingers"
<nevyn> psyklops: what was the solution?
<nevyn> just out of interest..
<FTTP> nevyn:  Sun used to be great.... but now due to cheaper components its not
<psyklops> debian package that somehow wasn't in apt-get.org...
<FTTP> i mean their competitors
<FTTP> are beating em at price
<nevyn> FTTP: solaris is ugly I mean seriously.
<psyklops> or any repositories I have
<FTTP> nevyn:  Sun was always used by engineers
<FTTP> and the like
<FTTP> nevyn:  It was never built for end consumers,,,, at colleges they had loads of em
<cat_jesus> MVS is ugly too, if you are just looking at the interface
<nevyn> FTTP: I know. but. they're slow and ugly. sparc is elegant no question..
<nevyn> but it's ugly.
<FTTP> nevyn:  The engineering labs had literally hundreds of em
<FTTP> at suny buffalo for example
<Qo-noS> FTTP: while I think the tide is beginning to turn in Free Software's/Open source's favor. strange things do happen and can be an aid e.g. it may just happened that the FSC finds some inapproriate financial practices in MS and hehe another Global Crossings, Enron dawns upon the world ;)
<osiris_22> how do i ssh onto a server... im a network admin on an irc server.. and sometimes i need to ssh to add olines and such and like is there a putty for ubuntu or is there already a client built in?
(xf_/#ubuntu) osiris_22: tried 'ssh' on the console?
<FTTP> qo-nos:  The antitrust suit even tho it never broke up microsoft already worked cause it opened up the door for all these lawsuits now like SCO, IBM, novell, sun, etc........
<mike998> ssh -l <loginname> <ipaddress>
<huttan> something is wrong with my gnome after a basic install, sometines it wont load up after logging in, and now my gnome-control-center wont load
<osiris_22> where do i find the console at is that the same as the termanl?
<FTTP> qo-nos:  So microsoft wont be broken up, but they will be sued and continually sued
<FTTP> qo-nos:  We are at a nexus now
<mike998> osiris_22: console and terminal are usually interchangable terms
<Talliesin> FTTP, of course one of those companies has also filed suit against one of the others about their Linux involvement.
<nevyn> mike998: even tho they shouldn't be.
<FTTP> talliesin:  You mean SCO ?
<riffic> gah, nautilus still hard locks my system
<Qo-noS> FTTP: maybe I'm inherently bad...not that I'm wishing misfortune befall the thousands of MS employees BUT Gates and his practices e.g. lies has to dealt with
<huttan> anyone know what might be broke?
<FTTP> qo-nos:  i agree
<nevyn> console.. the physical manchine.. terminal (text mode user interface) virtual terminal (kernel terminal emulator (F1-F6)) x-terminal-emulator (konsole gterm etc.)
<FTTP> qo-nos:  Microsoft will not be able to mopolize the next years and next os's
<psyklops> whats with linux apps and opening many windows...
<psyklops> gimp and cinelerra do the same thing
<Talliesin> FTTP, yes (but it'll fall to pieces, unless it already has and I haven't heard about it).
<Qo-noS> FTTP: :) This world has enough space for a multitude of OSes and opinions on doing things
<psyklops> it kinda annoys me to have to use the other workspaces
<FTTP> talliesin: i dont know the specifics on the sco case......
<FTTP> talliesin:  we are definitely at a crossroads here tho........
<Qo-noS> FTTP: it will take some time but the days of one dominant corporation dominating be it MS or IBM before is over
<Talliesin> FTTP, they're claiming IBM introduced code to Linux that included SCO copyright and/or trade-secrets. The claim is dubious to say the elast.
<FTTP> qo-nos:  yep...........
<mike998> psykops: dunno if it helps, but I reduce my number of desktops and designate in my head labels for each desktop - one for work, one for browsing...one for nothing
<Talliesin> Qo-noS, you mentioned left-wing views above.
<FTTP> talliesin:  You mean like JFS?
<FTTP> talliesin:  I think palmsource may go back into the business as well if the barrier to entry is cleared up :P
<Talliesin> The funny thing is that when you look at it from a leftwing view you say "MS, screwer of the masses, die!" and from a truly free-market view you say "MS, screwed by linux - life's hard get a fucking helmet".
<FTTP> talliesin:  Gassee's role has been raised over at palmsource
<FTTP> i mean for OS For mainstream cpus
<Qo-noS> Talliesin: I'm anti-monopolistc and a person who feels strongly the downtrdden should have the access to IT to prevent another kind of divide building up complementing the rich-poor divide. But I'm pretty right-wing in other aspects
<psyklops> mike, the problem isn't that the other desktops exist, but that some software pretty much forces you to place it on a separate desktop
<Talliesin> It's only protectionism disguised as free-market capitalism that defends MS.
<mike998> psyklops: yeah... I hate the spatial Nautilus... that's one of the first things to get changed
<psyklops> sometimes my desktop gets busy enough to warrant use of 3 desktops WITHOUT such apps
<osiris_22> well thats not worken to well i need putty
<FTTP> talliesin:  what we need is a global and free os so that consumers can freely communicate, freely exchange with each other, blah blah
<Qo-noS> Talliesin: what FTTP said ;)
<FTTP> talliesin:  Multiple distributions fine :)
<Talliesin> (Of course that's a general left-wing argument against much of modern capitalism, which probably brings us deeper into big-P Politics than we should go :)
<mike998> osiris_22: what's up?
<FTTP> talliesin:  Noone should control our information ie mass media style
<Qo-noS> Talliesin: but politics and ideology is what drove RMS and many in Free software/Open Source i.e. users and devels alike
<osiris_22> see it accepts my password if i use putty on windows
<mike998> okay... and on linux?
<osiris_22> but if i ssh using the termanal it wont take my password
<FTTP> talliesin:  right now microsoft means the balance of power is in the court of corporations
<Talliesin> It's also what stagnated them.
<osiris_22> ill have to ask my boss about it
<Talliesin> "Open Source" was better able to appeal to a range of wider ideologies than "Free Software".
<FTTP> talliesin:  microsoft internet explorer still uses html which is completely free although they use their own implementation over certain features and the like forcing you sometimes into internet explorer
* Talliesin is quite political and not shying from such discussion, he just doesn't know whether it's appropriate here - being new to the channel.
<FTTP> talliesin:  if it wasnt for html which is free, we would have to pay to use it :P
<riffic> would anyone help me figure out why nautilus is hardlocking my system and how to fix please?
<Qo-noS> Talliesin: it is not a stagnating influence but can be interpreted in various ways. Some of the interpretations of RMS ideals found a home in Linux or in RMS's view GNU/Linux and GNU/Linux is emerging as a threat like no other MS has encountered i.e. Linux cannot be bought over
<FTTP> is HTML an opensource concept?:
<FTTP> or someone owns the copywrite/patent on it?
<riffic> no but it's an open standard
<FTTP> riffic right but who owns the license/patent?
<Talliesin> HTML is an open standard concept.
<FTTP> i mean where did it come from
<riffic> its not licensed/patented
<FTTP> who developed it :P
<Qo-noS> FTTP: I believe it is a standard of sort
<riffic> it came from the w3
<FTTP> ahhh
<FTTP> w3 with mozilla too right?
<FTTP> err i mean mosaic
<FTTP> was w3 mosaic?
<Talliesin> No license, no patent. The W3C owns a trademark and technically could sue someone who claimed to be implementing it if they weren't.
<crschmidt> mosaic came from NCSA. Specifically, UIUC.
(jdub/#ubuntu) ycco: yeah
<crschmidt> I think.
<FTTP> oh
<crschmidt> (At least, that was our claim to fame when I was there.)
<riffic> In October 1994, Tim Berners-Lee, inventor of the Web, founded the World Wide Web Consortium (W3C) at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Laboratory for Computer Science [MIT/LCS]  in collaboration with CERN, where the Web originated, with support from DARPA and the European Commission. For further information on the joint initiative and the contributions of CERN, INRIA, and MIT, please see the statement on the joint World Wide We
<riffic> b Initiative
<afshin> has anyone had experince setting up a WUSB11 wireless card?
<afshin> under ubuntu that is
<FTTP> riffic right and that was a global standad
<riffic> mosaic was a closed source browser that implemented the open standard of html
<Talliesin> FTTP, nope, mosaic was only ever an implementation. "Ownership" goes TimBL (private project), CERN (TimBL was full-time employee), IETF, W3C.
<afshin> is this the "support" channel?
<riffic> but it was freeware
(jdub/#ubuntu) afshin: yes
<riffic> just licensed under ncsa's terms
(jdub/#ubuntu) guys, please take the off-topic stuff elsewhere
<FTTP> hehe
<FTTP> sorry jbud
<FTTP> err jdub
<riffic> and non-free license, if you go with rms's idea of 'freedom'
<Talliesin> IETF with 2.0, W3C with 3.2 up.
<riffic> anyways, someone help me fix my gnome plz
<FTTP> yeah i hear ya
<FTTP> tallisein + riffic #ubuntu-offtopic
<Talliesin> Well, to bring it back to the topic.
<afshin> if anyone can help me with my wireless woes please message me, or setup a chat
<Qo-noS> riffic: freeware is not the equivalent of FREE as in e.g. RMS or Debian definition ;) provision of source code is necessary
<riffic> i know that
<riffic> anyways, i joined because my nautilus locks up
<FTTP> all who want to continue this discussion #ubuntu-offtopic
<riffic> not to nit pick on the finer merits of the word freedom
<Qo-noS> FTTP: okie in a while...snack time ;)
<FTTP> ok
<FTTP> anyways
<cat_jesus> FTTP: as the general public becomes more technically saavy they will demand that the government use open source, this will hurt proprietary vendors dramatically
(jdub/#ubuntu) cat_jesus: take it elsewhere please
<cat_jesus> The US government is Microsoft's largest customer
<cat_jesus> sorry
<Talliesin> Open standards are related to open source (which is how we got there) in that open source developers (like those for ubuntu, see how deftly I sail back on-topic) can use as a solid measuring stick for their work and as for interfacing between components. But the same would also apply in a situation of rival closed-source developers, as long as there wasn't a single dominant player.
(jdub/#ubuntu) Talliesin: dude, come on
<FTTP> talliesin:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<FTTP> join there
<osiris_22> is there scripts for xchat?
* Talliesin shuts up now.
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: it doesn't matter where it goes, it's just off-topic.
* crschmidt apologizes to FTTP for intruding in his channel.
<cat_jesus> Oh my god! Offf TOPIC!!!!
<cat_jesus> burn them!
<Rene_S> No new memo's :(
<afshin> so is there anyone here who can help out with wireless?
(jdub/#ubuntu) cat_jesus: when off-topic conversations get out of hand, it's better to ask people to take them elsewhere, otherwise no one else will be heard.
(jdub/#ubuntu) afshin: just ask your question please, don't ask to ask
<cat_jesus> jdub, you point out the violators and I'll burn them at the stake
* regeya points out that many people are now off-topic
<cat_jesus> We need to be extra vigilant
(jdub/#ubuntu) cat_jesus: cool it
<cat_jesus> Of course we don't want to get off topic by pointing out that other are off topic, that would be .. well off topic
* Rene_S seems to have arrived at another inopertune Ubuntu moment
<afshin> I have a WUSB11 v2.5 USB wireless card and when I plug it in the prism2_usb module is automatically laoded, however when I used iwconfig it says wlan0 has "no wireless extentions"
<afshin> has anyone seen this before?
(jdub/#ubuntu) afshin: is there another interface available?
<riffic> so would anyone here have any idea how i could go about finding out why nautilus is locking my system
<Rene_S> try running it in a terminal window
<afshin> i'm not sure
<Rene_S> maybe it might generate some messages
<riffic> it screams something about locales not being supported in xlib or something
(jdub/#ubuntu) afshin: what is the output of just 'iwconfig'?
<cat_jesus> I don't see a package manager... is there one?
<riffic> but I dont want to try it again to get the exact message because it will lock up again
<afshin> afshin@makaveli:~ $ iwconfig
<afshin> lo        no wireless extensions.
<afshin> eth0      no wireless extensions.
(jdub/#ubuntu) cat_jesus: computer > system configuration > synaptic
<afshin> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<riffic> and i'm getting tired of hitting the reset button
<afshin> wlan0     no wireless extensions.
<afshin> afshin@makaveli:~ $
(jdub/#ubuntu) afshin: hrm, not sure.
<cat_jesus> ah
<afshin> yes strange, i might try using ndiswrapper?
<afshin> or you have any better ideas?
<Rene_S> hmm, odd I am not sure what that error would mean. maybe jdub might
(jdub/#ubuntu) afshin: perhaps. i've never tried it myself. :)
(jdub/#ubuntu) riffic: the xlibs stuff is unrelated
(jdub/#ubuntu) riffic: why do you think it's nautilus?
<riffic> because when I try launching nautilus from xfce it locks up
<cat_jesus> Should I let someone know that the live CD didn't work for my laptop?
<riffic> and gnome locks up when it reaches that point where nautilus comes up
(jdub/#ubuntu) can you move your mouse, or switch to a console?
<riffic> it could be something else
(jdub/#ubuntu) cat_jesus: mail ubuntu-users
<bigtony> question: if you do a ./configure  then make then make install on say proftpd   how in the heck do you uninstall it?
<riffic> no, the cursor and keyboard lock
<riffic> i can't alt-ctrl-f1
<f00f> fixed the firefox problem
(jdub/#ubuntu) bigtony: you delete it from whereever it was installed. why did you build it?
<f00f> :)
<riffic> or alt-ctrl-backspace either
(jdub/#ubuntu) riffic: can you ping the machine?
<bigtony> maybe cause i don't know what i'm doing :)
<riffic> haven't tried that but my other computer is in my car
<riffic> and i dont really feel like setting it up =(
(jdub/#ubuntu) bigtony: you should install packages instead of building from source whenever possible
(jdub/#ubuntu) bigtony: and you're better off using supported packages (such as vsftpd)
<bigtony> ok i'll make a note of that
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: it simple enought to do both w/ checkinstall
<riffic> if it's pingable vs not, what would that mean?
<riffic> some sort of kernel lock?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/
(jdub/#ubuntu) riffic: that X is locked
<bigtony> ok thanks
(jdub/#ubuntu) riffic: you might be able to ssh in or something
<riffic> okay i'll get my laptop
<bigtony> and vsftpd is a better daemon?
(jdub/#ubuntu) X might be sitting there pulling 100% cpu
<riffic> i didn't install sshd yet
(jdub/#ubuntu) bigtony: yes, that's why we chose to support it :)
<bigtony> very good (i'm still new so don't beat me up to bad yet :) )
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) jdub: what about pure-ftpd?
<tom__> triffic it sounds like a font issue
<madsen> Hmm, can one set a bandwidth limit on apt-get? I never found out in Debian and I can't find out now. :(
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: try trickle
<madsen> GammaRay: trickle?
<Rene_S> coochicoo
<Rene_S> hehe i cant read i thought he said tickle
<riffic> tom__: elaborate
* Rene_S is old and apparently need glasses too
<madsen> Isn't there some way of just passing apt-get a parameter or something?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: Trickle is a voluntary, cooperative bandwidth shaper. it works entirely in userland and is very easy to use.
<madsen> GammaRay: Interesting... Tell me more... :)
<tom__> riffic i have just been googling your problem ....
<bigtony> jdub: you and gamma thanks for the help gonna install that ftp you recommended
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I didn't really help.. I just bemused a little
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: trickle -d 25 apt-get install trickle
<PorscheBoy> anyone in here using the latest nvidia driver(6629)?
<madsen> GammaRay: I have no trickle... :(
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: that would limit apt-get to 25KB per sec
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: it's in universe
<madsen> GammaRay: apt-cache search trickle gives nothing. :( I'm probably not in universe.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Section: universe/net
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) here
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: I misread you..
<madsen> GammaRay: Oh, just found the two lines to uncomment in /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<madsen> GammaRay: Installing trickle now. :)
<agwibowo> hello
<tom__> triffic i have not seen your problem before but you may want to start here.... http://www.in-ulm.de/~mascheck/locale/
<agwibowo> does anyone know... why mplayer does not give me full screen video....
<riffic> okay i'm going to run nautilus, then try the ping/ssh thing
<agwibowo> although i used full screen.. it is still a little box on the middle of the screen
<riffic> well i'll read that first
<zenwhen> do you ahve ssh-server installed?
<riffic> just installed it whoa zenwhen
<zenwhen> hi there
<riffic> x_Q
<riffic> okay , running nautilus. bye
<zenwhen> oh you ungrateful cad
<zenwhen> >:(
<Meshistopheles> spent a few hours writing on bugs, to only have my system freeze.  That's it, its the last kernel panic for me.  You guys shoudl rethink your ppc support.  I mean warty is supposed to be stable.  te ppc defintely is NOT.  I hate to say it but jaguar been incredible more stable.  I've had to do more hard reboots with ubuntu-ppc in the last 2 days than I have with jaguar and panther in what 3 yrs?
<stuNNed> so if i have a p4 with hyperthreading support should i be running an smp kernel?
<tvon|x31> I've only heard good things about Ubuntu PPC support...till now of course
<regeya> hm.
(scopecrp/#ubuntu) stuNNed yep
<regeya> hrm.
<regeya> says bad things, then immediately leaves.
<regeya> I've run warty on PPC, though it was a Gigabit Ethernet G4, not brand-new iron.  I found it to be as solid as the x86 release.
* tvon|x31 shrugs
<regeya> and as easy to install as the x86 release, happily enough.
<WW> Hello world.
<riffic> no ping/no ssh
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) odd that he should leave a minute after he says that
<riffic> ?
<Electroglas> I am having trouble with a game port on an SB16 PCI. jstest does not see the device. I believe MAKEDEV may need to be performed due to an error on boot that states this must be done first. I do not know how to run MAKEDEV. Any suggestions?
<agwibowo> helllooooo
<agwibowo> anyone can help me
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) or maybe typical of someone who does not have their facts straight
<agwibowo> mplayer does not give me fullscreen....
<agwibowo> only little box in the middle of the screen
<adoyretsamon> agwibowo, did you try using the "F" key?
<ycco> jdub: hey bud... it's me "occy" ;)   could you msg me your email.  I have an idea I want to send you.
<WW> agwibowo: I had the same problem.  I was told to use the -vo option, something like "mplayer -vo x11", but I never got around to actually trying it myself.  I've been using ogle for videos.
<paper> anyone feel like helping try to get my usb Logitech Quikcam  found?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) agwibowo: mplayer -vo help
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) agwibowo: try another output driver
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) x11 does not streach here either
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) stretch
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) maybe your video card does not support xv, so it's using x11
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> Mplaye doesnt stretch for me either
<zenwhen> without the gui
<zenwhen> So I just use gmplayer. With the industrial theme, it looks quite nice.
<ycco> jdub: nm, I googled.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) zenwhen: when video driver do you have it set to?
<adoyretsamon> ycco, hey man
<adoyretsamon> nomasteryoda here
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) -when +what
<zenwhen> xv
<zenwhen> I use xv
<riffic> jdub: it locked again, ping didn't respond and neither did ssh
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) zenwhen: what happens if you do mplayer -vo xv ?
<stuNNed> mplayer -vo sdl scales here
<adoyretsamon> ycco - MGALUG
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) stuNNed: I noticed that as well.. was the first I tried
<WW> Has anybody used the Sound Recorder app in Applications->Multimedia?
<madsen> WW: It sucks... Bad!
<WW> I'm trying to test this new microphone, but it is not working.
<zenwhen> works fine then
<zenwhen> thanks
<madsen> WW: use `rec` instead.
<madsen> WW: ... in a terminal.
<tom__> riffic did u fix your nautilus prob?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I'm not sure who I'm helping anymore
<ycco> adoyretsamon: heh, hey
<afshin> so I tried using ndiswrapper to solve my wireless problems, but when I do modprobe I get an error that says "Operation not permitted"
<adoyretsamon> cool
<WW> madsen: I'll give it a shot...
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) maybe x11 is just plain the default on ubuntu...
<riffic> tom__: no it still locks
<adoyretsamon> afshin, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<PorscheBoy> ghgh
<tom__> riffic try typing locale into a terminal window
<afshin> hrm i'll give it a try
<riffic> pastebin?
<PorscheBoy> jj
<afshin> ok so i don't get that error anymore, but dmesg says:
<afshin> ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)
<afshin> ndiswrapper (check_coff_hdr:102): Alignment mismatch: secion: 0x1000, file: 0x200
<afshin> ndiswrapper (load_driver:1829): Unable to prepare driver
<tom__> riffic what did it say?
<riffic> i cant copy and paste
<riffic> =(
<adoyretsamon> afshin, make sure version of windows inf file matches the hardware
<riffic> okay one minute let me figure out how to copy with this stripped down dumb terminal
<riffic> tom__: http://pastebin.com/121648
<agwibowo> hmmm....
<agwibowo> mplayer says that my computer supports MMX2 and SSE, but they are disabled.. how can i enable them?
<WW> Do I have to change any settings to get a microphone to work?
<afshin> well i'm trying to install the .inf file that came off of the cd
<afshin> that was included with the hardware
<afshin> I would assume that shoudl work
<tom__> riffic i like this pastebin thing .... never seen it b4 :)
<afshin> maybe I should look for another version online?
<adoyretsamon> afshin, which card
<tom__> riffic ok ... now we need to work out why nautilus does not like en_US.UTF-8
<afshin> WUSB11 version 2.5
<afshin> that's a linksys
<adoyretsamon> ah
<adoyretsamon> yea
<adoyretsamon> let me look
<afshin> thanks
<zenwhen> I have a version 2.8
<zenwhen> I wonder if its supported
<zenwhen> ?:(
<afshin> beats me
<adoyretsamon> afshin,
<afshin> i hear that 2.5 has native support
<riffic> tom__: i'm not even sure if its a locale problem
<adoyretsamon> in terminal
<adoyretsamon> do a
<riffic> it was working before I did a apt-get update/upgrade last night
<adoyretsamon> dmesg | grep usb
<afshin> usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
<afshin> usbcore: registered new driver hub
<afshin> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2
<afshin> usb 1-1: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0
<afshin> usb 1-1: config 1 has no interface number 0
<afshin> prism2usb_init: prism2_usb.o: 0.2.1-pre21 Loaded
<afshin> prism2usb_init: dev_info is: prism2_usb
<afshin> usbcore: registered new driver prism2_usb
<tom__> riffic no but its a reasonable line of enquiry given the error message u got
<riffic> with hoary
<afshin> i know it's loading the prism2usb drivers
<afshin> however
<afshin> when i do iwconfig
<adoyretsamon> ok
<afshin> lo        no wireless extensions.
<afshin> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<riffic> i've been running hoary for a couple weeks now, nothing major until now
<afshin> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<afshin> wlan0     no wireless extensions.
<afshin> so i wanted to try ndis maybe i'd have better luck
<adoyretsamon> afshin, modprobe prism2usb ?
<afshin> so the module is already loaded, when i do lsmod | grep prism:
<afshin> prism2_usb             78948  0
<afshin> p80211                 33904  1 prism2_usb
<afshin> usbcore               119044  5 ndiswrapper,prism2_usb,uhci_hcd
<adoyretsamon> ok
<afshin> it just doesn't register wlan0 as a wireless device?
<afshin> if you know how to fix that it would be great
<afshin> otherwise i could keep trying with ndis i guess
<WW> In the OSS mixer in Volume Control, I've turned up the Microphone slider, and Rec is checked for it.  Is there anything I need to adjust in order to record?
<adoyretsamon> alias wlan0 eth1 ?
<agwibowo> how to enable the mmx2 and sse support in mplayer????
<afshin> hrm, should i be seeing a eth1 device though?
<adoyretsamon> if you alias it then maybe you can do
<adoyretsamon> ifup eth1
<afshin> oh i see
<afshin> lemme try
<afshin> where do i put "alias..."?
<adoyretsamon> /etc/modules.conf - i'm on suse right now ... anyone here know excact loc.?
<afshin> well there's /etc/modules.conf
<afshin> i could try that
<tom__> riffic does this give you any clues? ..... http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76565
<adoyretsamon> afshin, look at ubuntuforums too
<riffic> tom I dont really think that is my issue
<tom__> riffic ok ... sorry i cant help :(
<riffic> i think x locking up when nautilus loads is my issue
<WW> Argh.  I turned up everything in OSS mixer and ALSA mixer, but I'm still not getting any recording.
<WW> What would be the simplest way to test a microphone?
<afshin> adoyretsamon, which forums exactly
<afshin> ?
<adoyretsamon> i just search for that card
<adoyretsamon> let me see
<Solkaris> howdy all .. anyone know a way to force a install back to the baseline packages on the CD?
<adoyretsamon> afshin, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<tom__> riffic from googling it does appear though that locale inconsistencies with some programs can do exactly that
<WW> Hey, made some progress!  I had to select "Rec" under "Volume" in the mixer. I can now record.  Terrible quality, but it recorded.
<riffic> tom__: hrm, any idea how to fix?
<riffic> maybe if I were to reinstall packages
<riffic> or something
<tom__> riffic not off the top of my head but its an interesting thing to try and work through
<riffic> I followed the guide to unset my old iso locale and set the utf8 one
<tom__> can or can't???
<riffic> when i moved from warty to hoary
<tom__> oops sorry wrong window
<Solkaris> is there a way to reinstall the base packages from the cd without doing a complete reinstall of Ubuntu?
<adoyretsamon> afshin, look at this too
<adoyretsamon> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/157134
<afshin> thanks
<tom__> riffic hmmmm sounds suss then doesn;t it iof you have been making changes in this ballpark
<blue_owl> can anyone tell me how to get .xinitrc or .xsession to be executed on login? I've had no luck with this.
<afshin> adoyretsamon, hah, yeah i've read that one before, i think i've seen the majority of faq's on the subject
<afshin> haven't seen one quite like my case though
<adoyretsamon> lol
<afshin> where the drivers are loaded
<afshin> i see it in lsusb
<adoyretsamon> i have a user who had same issue
<adoyretsamon> he just bought another card
<afshin> hah
<adoyretsamon> but yours should work
<afshin> yeah well hopefully i won't have to resort to that
<afshin> you know of a distro that might have better support?
<afshin> i've tried mandrake
<afshin> ubuntu was a bit better though
<adoyretsamon> if you have it this far
<adoyretsamon> you are very close
<afshin> yeah i feel close
<afshin> i might try using the drivers from linksys site
<adoyretsamon> afshin, i was going to say
<afshin> even though they appear to be an older version of wglanctl
<adoyretsamon> check the dmesg
<tom__> riffic did you check out that earlier link i gave u on locale?
<adoyretsamon> for the actual version you need
<riffic> yeah
<afshin> where will it state the version?
<adoyretsamon> i have that problem with the Intel chip i'm using
<adoyretsamon> as part of the ident string
<afshin> adoyretsamon, i'm sorry, but what am I looking for exactly?
<adoyretsamon> afshin, try this
<adoyretsamon> # lsusb
<afshin> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 066b:2212 Linksys, Inc. WUSB11v2.5 802.11b Adapter
<afshin> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:000
<adoyretsamon> yea
<afshin> yeah i was pleased to see that
<adoyretsamon> ok
<afshin> my confusion comes from, iwconfig:
<afshin> afshin@makaveli:/etc/modutils $ iwconfig
<afshin> lo        no wireless extensions.
<afshin> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<afshin> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<afshin> wlan0     no wireless extensions.
<adoyretsamon> what does lsmod show
<s0cks> CD people need to ship every day. Not every 2 weeks :(
<afshin> afshin@makaveli:/etc/modutils $ lsmod | grep usb
<afshin> prism2_usb             78948  0
<afshin> p80211                 33904  1 prism2_usb
<afshin> usbcore               119044  5 ndiswrapper,prism2_usb,uhci_hcd
<adoyretsamon> man if prism is loaded too
<afshin> i know
<afshin> what determines if something has wireless extensions or not?
<afshin> maybe i should keep poking around with ndiswrapper?
<afshin> although that might produce a conflict with the loaded prism module?
<adoyretsamon> right
<adoyretsamon> if the prism loaded by default
<adoyretsamon> then it should work
<afshin> yeah, that's my understanding
<afshin> i've read thing about having to set some sort of flag
<afshin> like "doreset =1 "
<afshin> with this particular card
<afshin> that is when i'm doing modprobe
<afshin> modprobe prism2_usb prism2_doreset=1
<afshin> to be exact
<afshin> lemme try it real quick
<afshin> i remember something not working with that
<adoyretsamon> k
<afshin> here's what i get from dmesg
<afshin> prism2usb_init: prism2_usb.o: 0.2.1-pre21 Loaded
<afshin> prism2usb_init: dev_info is: prism2_usb
<afshin> hfa384x_corereset: hfa384x_corereset not supported on USB on 2.5/2.6 kernels.
<afshin> usbcore: registered new driver prism2_usb
<bigtony> question: to start vsftpd is it /etc/init.d/vsftpd and also after modifying the vsftpd.conf file how do you restart it? the howto i'm reading says use    /etc/init.d/xinetd restart but when i type that it says file or directory not found
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: what about /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart?
<bigtony> i thought i tried that lett me try again
<afshin> aadoyretsamon, pparently the reset isn't supported
<adoyretsamon> afshin, what happens if you unplug, plug
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: xinetd is a controlling deamon for servers.. but it's a terrible idea for an ftp server becasue it starts a new copy for each user
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: I'm not sure of the exactly name
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) exact name
<afshin> from dmesg
<afshin> usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<afshin> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 3
<afshin> usb 1-1: device not accepting address 3, error -71
<afshin> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 4
<afshin> usb 1-1: device not accepting address 4, error -71
<bigtony> when i type vsftpd restart i get can not open config file: restart
<bigtony> best bet to just do killall -9 vsftpd and then type vsftpd again?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hold off on the -9
<afshin> i did it one more time
<afshin> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 5
<afshin> usb 1-1: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0
<afshin> usb 1-1: config 1 has no interface number 0
<afshin> hfa384x_corereset: hfa384x_corereset not supported on USB on 2.5/2.6 kernels.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) kill it normally
<afshin> and now lsusb shows the device now
<afshin> but iwconfig still makes me sad
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: tried sudo vsftpd restart?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: I'm assuming you're in /etc/init.d
<bigtony> i'm in root with sudo -s
<bigtony> and yes to the dir
<bigtony> and when i did killall vsftpd i get no process to be killed
<adoyretsamon> afshin, look at this - it looks like it needs the amelwlandriver
<adoyretsamon> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=1218
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: is it running? ps -fC vsftpd
<afshin> that doesn't have to do with the amtel chip does it?
<afshin> cuase i have prism
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: if you started it w/ the script.. use ./vsftpd stop to stop it
<riffic> would it have been a problem if I had both the utf and iso english locales selected when I did my dist-upgrade a few weeks ago?
<riffic> and had the utf one as the default
<afshin> adoyretsamon, so i have v.25
<afshin> v2.5
<riffic> would that be why stuff is locking me up now?
<adoyretsamon> ok
<bigtony> i didnt' run the script
<bigtony> i just did a apt-get install on it
<bigtony> and then setup the config file
<bigtony> and ran vsftpd
<bigtony> but when i look in the ps -fC vsftpd it shows its not running
<WW> In the OSS mixer, why do I have to select Rec under "Volume" (and not under "Mic") to record something with the microphone?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) well you should try the script
<bigtony> when i type vsftpd again it says 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<bigtony> ok and the script is located where?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: /etc/init.d/
<bigtony> oh i go it
<bigtony> ./vstfpd start
<afshin> adoyretsamon, btw thanks for your time
<bigtony> typo but you get the idea :)
<bigtony> funny thing is it doesn't list in ps
<bigtony> it said started th ough :(
<adoyretsamon> afshin, np
<riffic> anyways is there a way to force apt-get to reinstall everything, even up to date stuff
<riffic> i think that might make this go away
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: is there a /var/run/vsftpd.pid?
<bigtony> let me look
<bigtony> there is a /var/run/vsftpd/vsftpd.pid
<bigtony> i did a netstat -an appear to be listening on port 21
<bigtony> i also set /etc/hosts.allow  and added vsftpd ALL to there is that correct?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I'm not sure if vsftpd reads that
<bigtony> ok
<bigtony> i'm trying to connect to it now
<bigtony> brb
<WW> madsen: You weren't kidding. Sound Recorder is terrible!
<bigtony> nope can't get in
<bigtony> i set Local to Yes
<bigtony> and took the annoymous and put a # on it
<bigtony> thats all i did cause from my understanding with that i can ftp to it with my username and password for here
<bigtony> and it will let me login to my home dir is that not right?
<bigtony> dang i typed ftp 127.0.0.1 it connects ask me for user id and i typed bigtony and it said denied :(
<afshin> adoyretsamon, if i want to uninstall the current prism driver and install the one provided by linksys
<afshin> first of all would that be worth it, and second do you know how to remove the current prism drivers?
<Rene_S> c:\I386\winnt.exe would fix that for sure :)
<adoyretsamon> if they are just loaded
<adoyretsamon> then doing rmmod prism2
<adoyretsamon> will unload
<adoyretsamon> just make sure they are not called in the /etc/modules.conf
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: I'm not totally sure whats up myself
<adoyretsamon> what is the dpkg command to remove a package?
<adoyretsamon> dpkg -rm ?
<afshin> dpkg -r
<afshin> i think
<adoyretsamon> man dpkg
<bigtony> glftpd appears to be connecting :( let me see whats up with that
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: local_enable=YES
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: I had to uncomment that
<adoyretsamon> will be back...rebooting due to kernel update
<bigtony> i did its cause glftpd is running i tried it first befor vsftpd
<bigtony> now i can't figure out how to uninstall this crap :(
<bigtony> i hate being a noob
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: I also had to uncomment chroot_local_user=YES
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: either by themselves do not seem to work
<bigtony> ok
<bigtony> well i'm having problems getting glftpd to stop running right now otherwise i could test that :(
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) is that a server or a client?
<binarydigit> server
<bigtony> i ran sh install.sh on it
<bigtony> and it setup the dir and all
<bigtony> just don't know how to uninstall it
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ic.. well maybe you could msg me the contents of install.sh
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I could probably figure it out
<s0cks> Waiting for CDs sucks.
<lemsx1> well, just finished upgrading from nvidia to radeon (ati)
<lemsx1> flawlesss. worked like a charm
<lemsx1> only drawback: aptitude purge nvidia-glx
<lemsx1> and dpkg-divert for a libGL file
<trickie> hey anyone know how i can get to the zope admin interface? in the /etc/zopectl/default.conf it says the zope server will listen on port 9673, but i can't see it in my browser
<trickie> the log files only say that zope has started
(bur[n] er/#ubuntu) nmap localhost ?
<mojo> Are there any Debian package for Flash plugin which is built for Firefox?
<lemsx1> and yo are sure that zope is running? do you have apache installed... etc...
<trickie> yeah
<lemsx1> flash-plugin-nonfree
<trickie> lemsx1, i can see some zope processes
<mojo> ok
<lemsx1> trickie, netstat -na shows some ports listening... see if there is something that you know should belong to zope
<lemsx1> trickie, or use: sudo lsof | grep -i zope (or whatever the name)
<jmhodges> hey, im trying to use the ubuntu live cd to fix up some partitions
<jmhodges> but its telling me that a) that it is unable to align properly and b) that the partitions im trying to delete are in use and could therefore "lead to corruption"
<trickie> lemsx1, sudo lsof | grep -i zope is showing me zope related stuff... netstat -na isn't
<lemsx1> jmhodges, did you fix your ati issues?
<jmhodges> now.. ive used parted quite a bit before, and that seems to me that it means that the hd should be mounted.. but mount turns up nothing
<jmhodges> lemsx1, oh yeah
<lemsx1> trickie, does it show zope listening on some port?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) trickie: to make that more specific make that lsof -i
<jmhodges> lemsx1, dpkg-reconfigure.. im a dunce sometimes heh
<lemsx1> jmhodges, i just finished setting up mine and playing UT2003 and other 3d games... not bad
<jmhodges> nice :D
<jmhodges> ah, to hell with it..
<jmhodges> ill use another disc
<jmhodges> later
<_scp> I am about to pull my hair out... I just installed Ubuntu, and I am trying to share a printer with an XP machine using CUPS
<trickie> GammaRay, sudo lsof -i | grep -i zope gives me nothing
<_scp> I have done this before, but it is not working for some reason
<trickie> lemsx1, i can run zopectl start default to start my default instance, and i get no errors
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) trickie: maybe just sudo lsof -i
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) trickie: it should not be a whole lot
<lemsx1> trickie, i have only use zope through apache before... i'm not sure how zope is supposed to "listen"
<_scp> can anyone help?
<lemsx1> trickie, you might need to read /usr/share/doc/zope/* more closely
<trickie> lemsx1, ok
<lemsx1> trickie, especially README.Debian :-D
<trickie> GammaRay, thanks... doesn't look zope is actually listening
<trickie> lemsx1, ok thanks
<agwibowo> helloo
<agwibowo> how to enable mmx2 and sse in ubuntu
(crimsun/#ubuntu) agwibowo: come again?
<agwibowo> how to enable mmx2 and sse support for intel chip in ubuntu
<lemsx1> bbl
<agwibowo> coz i run mplayer, and it says that they are disabled
(crimsun/#ubuntu) agwibowo: uname -r
<discord> is thier a package for the linux real player?
<agwibowo> wait..
<agwibowo> it says:  2.6.8.1-3-386
(crimsun/#ubuntu) discord: available via marillat's repository.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) discord: well, the installer for realplayer.
<discord> ok
<discord> hmm
(crimsun/#ubuntu) agwibowo: what cpu do you have?
<discord> maybe i should download the installer from real networks
<zenwhen> Thats where I got realplayer 10
<agwibowo> intel pentium 3, 500 Mhz..
<agwibowo> well. mplayer says that they are supported, but currently disabled (the MMX2 and SSE)
(crimsun/#ubuntu) agwibowo: sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<agwibowo> what's that going to do?
<agwibowo> is it safe to do that?
<agwibowo> is that kernel for my chip?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) agwibowo: that's a more optimized kernel for your cpu
(crimsun/#ubuntu) you should no longer get those mmx/sse warnings when running mplayer
<agwibowo> ok.. thx..
<agwibowo> why does ubuntu not do that by default? or did i download the wrong cd?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) agwibowo: because not every person who installs ubuntu has a 686-class cpu
<agwibowo> which chips belong to the 686 class?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) pentium 2+
<Talliesin> PII up
<agwibowo> ah i see..
<Talliesin> Because Pentium 1 would have been called 586 but you can't trademark numbers in most countries, so 286, 386, 486, *yoink*
<aitrus> maybe a better question would be why doesn't the installer choose a kernel based on the processor in the machine
<agwibowo> yes
<agwibowo> why doesn't the installer choose the correct kernel..
(crimsun/#ubuntu) aitrus: then it becomes complicated
(crimsun/#ubuntu) some cpus don't implement certain instructions
<aitrus> crimsun: as if installing a distro isn't complicated already =)
(crimsun/#ubuntu) better to stick with a kernel for the installer that is known to work
* nomasteryoda is away: go away...i'm not here
<arun--> ok, i installed the package bittorrent, so i do i start usingit?
<mockingbird> hello?
<pepsi> how can i get xchat to open a new firefox window when i click a url?
<pepsi> instead of using the popup menu
<binarydigit> id like to know that as well
<Hikaru79> For the fglrx-driver is there a line you have to use after the package is installed to enable it, like there is for the nvidia driver?
<g445> rtyrty\
<agwibowo> hmmmmm
<agwibowo> i've installed linux-image-686
<agwibowo> but it still says mmx and sse support are disabled
<agwibowo> also, how do i know what clock speed is detected by linux?
<agwibowo> coz i saw it says Intel Pentium Celeron 2 / Coppermine 3, and it says 155 Mhz.. but my computer is 500 Mhz!!
(jdub/#ubuntu) agwibowo: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<agwibowo> ok.. that's good
<Synnerson> anyone know if there is a way to get ride of the Desktop directory?
<agwibowo> relief me..
(jdub/#ubuntu) Synnerson: you can delete it, but nautilus will most likely create it again. why do you want to delete it?
<agwibowo> how do i know if the dma for my dvd is enabled ?
(jdub/#ubuntu) run hdparm -i /dev/dvd (or whatever the device is)
<agwibowo> ok thx!
<Hikaru79> For the fglrx-driver is there a line you have to use after the package is installed to enable it, like there is for the nvidia driver?
<agwibowo> hey thx to the person before who told me about 686 thingy.. i think everything is a little bit faster now...hehehe.. thx a lot
(jdub/#ubuntu) Hikaru79: the binary driver howto on the website will help you with that
<osiris_22> i gotta question
<osiris_22> how do i access my floppys
<Synnerson> jdub so I can just set my home to be my desktop .. find it easier with spatial .. easier to use for me
(jdub/#ubuntu) osiris_22: computer > disks > floppy
(jdub/#ubuntu) osiris_22: that'll mount it and open it
(jdub/#ubuntu) Synnerson: yeah, quite a few people like that
<osiris_22> how do i access my ntfs partition
(jdub/#ubuntu) Synnerson: if you do that, the desktop dir won't be created
(jdub/#ubuntu) osiris_22: you have to mount it manuallu
<osiris_22> how do i do that jdub?
<Synnerson> ok Ill give it a quick try .. thanks jdub
<Synnerson> well soon as my system is done updating
(jdub/#ubuntu) osiris_22: mount -t ntfs <device> <location>
<osiris_22> lmao
<osiris_22> how di i find out the location?
(jdub/#ubuntu) you choose the location
<osiris_22> so it would be like
<osiris_22> mount -t ntfs hd0 desktop?
(jdub/#ubuntu) no
<osiris_22> ok
(jdub/#ubuntu) device == /dev/hda3 or something
(jdub/#ubuntu) location == /mnt or somewhere similar
<osiris_22> it says it dont exist lmao
(jdub/#ubuntu) osiris_22: you need to know which device
<osiris_22> how do i go about doing that man?
(jdub/#ubuntu) perhaps run cfdisk, see what devices your partitions are
(jdub/#ubuntu) don't change anything
(jdub/#ubuntu) press q to quit
<osiris_22> its hda1
<osiris_22> so how would i type it out?
(jdub/#ubuntu) mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<osiris_22> it says the folder contents cant be displayed
<Hikaru79> Is there a line to check the full device name that your mouse is connected to
<Hikaru79> ?
<osiris_22> is there a reason why i cant view the contents?
<Hikaru79> Anyone?
<Hikaru79> Full device name to a mouse in ubuntu?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) /dev/input/mice ?
<Hikaru79> mice or mouse0?
<Hikaru79> They're both in there
(crimsun/#ubuntu) the former, generally
<riffic> gah, still having lock problems
<riffic> any way to go from hoary to warty?
<Rene_S> reinstall
<Rene_S> only way i know for sure
<osiris_22> how the hell do you install a damn window border
<osiris_22> i installed it int he themes aread
<osiris_22> area
<osiris_22> and i cant find it
<osiris_22> so how do i apply a window boarder
<Rene_S> I ask my wife to do it she is more of an interior decorator
<Rene_S> :)
<riffic> i'm not reinstalling
<osiris_22> so n one has the sligtest idea on how to change window decorations
<osiris_22> and the task bar?
<Rene_S> in the theme box is  a place called theme detaiks
<Rene_S> details
<Rene_S> that will let you choose borders
<Rene_S> not sure how the taskbar works
<imnes> Are there openoffice-ximian packages available for ubuntu?  Looks so much nicer than regular openoffice.  I know someone made them available for Dropline Gnome on Slackware.
(erik/#ubuntu) warty x86 looks Ximianey
(erik/#ubuntu) warty amd64 doesn't
(erik/#ubuntu) as far as I've seen
<imnes> ok
(erik/#ubuntu) are you running amd64?
<imnes> I had 64 I'm installing 32 right now.  Juggling 32 and 64 bit apps is no fun...
(erik/#ubuntu) ah
(erik/#ubuntu) really?  I don't seem to have a hard time with it
<imnes> System is an opteron so I was trying some 64 bit distributions.
(erik/#ubuntu) apt-get install ia32-libs
<imnes> Some things I can't get working under 64.
(erik/#ubuntu) like what?
<Rene_S> riffic, you sure your nautilus is locked up and not just slow ?
(erik/#ubuntu) I can run *doom 3* with it
<imnes> Zend Studio, the installer won't run for me.
(erik/#ubuntu) ah
<imnes> yeah doom3 works for me
(erik/#ubuntu) well tell me if you prefer ia32 ubuntu on your opteron after :p
(erik/#ubuntu) the only REALLY ANNOYING thing about ubuntu so far has been a crash in firefox's form autocompletion
<imnes> Also no plugins for the browser sucks.  But I installed the 32 bit version of the browser, and crossover office (which gave me all the plugins I needed), so that way I could have 64 bit totem and still have videos play in my 32 bit browser. Just a few apps I can't get going under 64 :(
(erik/#ubuntu) hm
<imnes> yeah I'll let you know.
(erik/#ubuntu) I'm thinking about putting hoary on this amd64 to see if it has ximianized OOo
(erik/#ubuntu) but I don't want to break it because my wife types papers on this machine
<imnes> I think some of these programs will work under 64 bit just their InstallShield installer's don't run.  Maybe I can install them under 32 bit, make .tar.gz of them and then just untar them on the 64 bit system and run them...  I don't know.
(erik/#ubuntu) there are installshield programs for linux?
(erik/#ubuntu) O_o
<imnes> yeah
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) erik: you don't need that
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) erik: there's the package manager..
(erik/#ubuntu) I don't think I've installed software outside of apt-get or automake in like five years
<imnes> Well some programs, doom3, crossover office, zend studio, myeclipse, have their own installers and no .deb packages (so far as I know).
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) imnes: currently, 32-bit compatibility is not yet really working in ubuntu.. from what I've heard
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) imnes: true, but I think that's a Bad thing, and those people should fix it
(erik/#ubuntu) ah yeah, I ran loki-installer for doom3 heh
<imnes> Treenaks: I figured so, it kinda sucks in fedora right now too.
(erik/#ubuntu) what is zend studio?
<imnes> it's a PHP ide.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) imnes: you mean "an alternative to vim" ?
(erik/#ubuntu) heh
(erik/#ubuntu) why do you need a whole IDE for php?
<imnes> yeah
<imnes> it's a fatter slower vim lol
* Treenaks can't stand IDEs.. "what's wrong with vim and make"
(erik/#ubuntu) emacs does php, hell, emacs will run php
(erik/#ubuntu) actually that's not true, php is emacs's weakest point
(erik/#ubuntu) it doesn't handle the php-code / html-code split very well
<imnes> I'm pretty good in vim, but never got comfortable using emacs.
(erik/#ubuntu) once you get deep into emacs you can't get back out again
<imnes> hehe, is that a good thing?
(erik/#ubuntu) I consider it good
(erik/#ubuntu) it makes me hate everything else a lot more
(erik/#ubuntu) like
(erik/#ubuntu) EVERYTHING else.
<imnes> What happened to the people on the login screen on ubuntu?  One day they were there, next day they were gone.
(erik/#ubuntu) any place I can enter text I curse when there aren't emacs keybindings
<imnes> lol
<imnes> I usually end up using vim keystrokes in IDEs, it's annoying.
(erik/#ubuntu) I think some people were upset with the hot chicks
(erik/#ubuntu) for GOD KNOWS WHAT reason
<imnes> I saved the screens I guess I can just stick them back in.
(erik/#ubuntu) where did they get that artwork anyway?  someone convinced their railthin buddies to do a photoshoot, or did they rent some professional advertising models or what
(erik/#ubuntu) professional-looking photography isn't really a "linux thing" heh
<imnes> I don't know.
<Rene_S> The hot chicks werent the problem, i resented the skinny guy in the pics because it wasnt me
(jdub/#ubuntu) erik: professional models
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) people looking at me from my computer screen tends to creep me out
(erik/#ubuntu) jdub: ah
<osiris_22> \lmao
<osiris_22> my friend cant get xmms to play his mucis
<osiris_22> music files
<osiris_22> lmao
<osiris_22> its sooooo funny
<osiris_22> im not having any problems
<potato> how ?
<osiris_22> but hes having all kinds of problems
<osiris_22> and hes gacked on dxm
<osiris_22> lmao
<potato> so you're happy that your friend can't play music
<potato> remind me never to become your friend
<osiris_22> no no no
<osiris_22> lol
<osiris_22> im trying to help him
<potato> what does "gacked" mean ?
<osiris_22> trashed
<osiris_22> lol
<osiris_22> *shakes his head*
<briareus> gacked, fscked, b0rked
<osiris_22> lol
<osiris_22> yeah
<osiris_22> he drank cough syrup lmao
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: mp3 support isn't instaled by default
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: also check for hung instances of xmms in the background
<osiris_22> it worked for me right away
<osiris_22> but im having him install everything that says xmms in synaptic
<osiris_22> jsut to be sure
<osiris_22> he removed xmms
<osiris_22> and hes reinstalling it
<osiris_22> along with all the other xmms file
<Hikaru79> Question... my friend just installed (we think) the driver for his ATI Radeon 9200; but he's not getting any 3d acceleration. Any ideas what the problem could be
<Hikaru79> ?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: I think it's xmms-mad you're looking for
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) could someone check to see if /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart works for them?
<osiris_22> how do i update firefox?
<osiris_22> any ideas on how to do that?
<Hikaru79> Download the installer
<Hikaru79> And follow the instructions
<osiris_22> firefox.com?
<osiris_22> or mozilla.com
<Hikaru79> Either
<brion> Okay, that's slightly annoying. I mounted a drive in a shell, and a Nautilus window popped up and stole keyboard focus. :)
<mbb> brion: yeah, I'd like to turn that off too.
<brion> Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Removable Storage; uncheck "Browse removable media when inserted"
<brion> seems to do the trick
<brion> technically this drive is removable, but it takes a screwdriver ;)
<osiris_22> hey
<osiris_22> i dotn happen to see my waste basket anywhere
<osiris_22> umm where would it be?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) if it's gone from the panel.. add it again
<osiris_22> actually its still there
<osiris_22> its just
<osiris_22> off from my field of view
<osiris_22> how do i get it back into my field of view
<FTTP> holy crap
<FTTP> microsoft took down freedesktop.org
<FTTP> or some evil os company
<FTTP> maybe sco
<FTTP> On November 15th, freedesktop.org was compromised by a remote user. While we do not believe that any code or accounts have been compromised, we are in the process of rebuilding all our machines from scratch. We apologise for the inconvenience, and expect public services to start becoming available soon.
<FTTP> my guess :  EVIL SOFTWARE CO
<FTTP> trying to destroy freedesktop
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) what a spectacular mix of paranoia and speculation
(TerminX/#ubuntu) are there any Ubuntu specific instructions for captive ntfs?
(TerminX/#ubuntu) friend wants to set it up and I can't be arsed to hold his hand right now :D
<FTTP> gammaray:  isnt freedesktop.org and ubuntu linked?
<FTTP> i mean have employees that work over there or something
<FTTP> gammaray its not paranoia.......... someone is trying to destroy linux
<FTTP> <microsoft> #1
<osiris_22> how do i add a trash can icon to my desktop
<FTTP> gammaray what os was freedesktop.org running?
<FTTP> so i know NEVER TO USE IT :P
* FTTP does a webcraFT
<FTTP> errr
<FTTP> whats the thing to show you wich software is on a website?
<FTTP> netcraft?
<FTTP> Apache/1.3.31 (Debian GNU/Linux) PHP/4.3.9-1 mod_auth_pam/1.1.1 mod_ssl/2.8.20 OpenSSL/0.9.7d mod_perl/1.29 DAV/1.0.3
<FTTP> oh shit
<FTTP> debian was compromised?
<FTTP> dang
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) http://lwn.net/Articles/111451/
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) read up will you?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) it seems the Wiki software is to blame
<osiris_22> how what about burning cds in ubuntu
<FTTP> gammaray thank goodness
<FTTP> i dont run twiki :P
<FTTP> gammaray security is a huge deal now
<FTTP> at least vulnerability is known and opensource code is there so it will be plugged
<FTTP> microsoft would take years ;p
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: nautilus can do that: places > cd creator
<FTTP> gammaray think selinux would have helped?
<jomohke> Just did a fresh ubuntu install (and have never used debian before). How can I update firefox to 1.0? (assuming I'm supposed to use the package tool, and not just download it from mozilla.org)
<osiris_22> yeah but how do you burn a music cd and such?
<king_arthur> jomohke: the package tool is normally the way to go but last week was not updated
<Hikaru79> There's no package for it yet, jomohke
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: if you drag wav files in, it will give the option to burn an audio cd
<king_arthur> jomohke: just download from the firefox portal and click on install. It works :-)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: for more advanced burning, use k3b.
<king_arthur> jomohke: http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/
<jomohke> So I should just download it from their site?
<king_arthur> jomohke: to install 1.0 yes. That's about the only option you have
<jomohke> How far away would a proper package be?
<jomohke> Is it usually long?
<king_arthur> jomohke: The Linux installer script will do it for you. It's easy
<king_arthur> jomohke: What's long?
<king_arthur> jomohke: And what's far?
<Misirlou> hola
<jomohke> I meant how long could it be before an official package is updated for firefox?
<Misirlou> I saw the "You should never see this question" question and I'd like to confirm that I should select "warty" instead of "hoary", "grumpy", or "perky"
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) jomohke: until hoary is released
<king_arthur> jomohke: good question. Ubuntu are extremely in maintaining packages  but it's not up to them.
<king_arthur> jomohke: it 's up to Debian and universe
<Misirlou> sorry, I forgot to add that I'm performing an installation of warty-release-install-powerpc.iso
<Chibi> Wow. FreeNX is nice.
<Chibi> Much better than VNC D:
<potato> does it use the same protocol ?
<Chibi> It's a bit diffrent, so I'm hearing. And that makes sense. Does a lot of compression before it sends out. Runs MUCH faster.
<Misirlou> I'm gonna go with "warty" then :)
<Chibi> I was actually able to watch a movie over it :D
<Chibi> This'll really help out leaving home. Now I can take a 6 pound 133 mhz laptop around with me rather than a 40 pound ATX tower and 80 pound crt. D:
<king_arthur> hi there everybody, just recovered from a little firefox/chatzilla crash (still a bit unstable ;)
<king_arthur> BTW yesterdy I got my Ubuntu install CD's Who are we gonna thank for that?
<king_arthur> I just do it here... Thank you ubuntu :-)
<netmonk> king_arthur, when did you order it, and where do you live?
<potato> Chibi, but it seems like you have to pay for the server
<potato> after the eval is over
<king_arthur> I live in Italy and got them with the Ubuntu Cd order system
<Chibi> potato - There's a gpl version.
<netmonk> king_arthur, 10x for the info, I
<potato> Chibi, would you have a url for it ?
<netmonk> I'm just anxious to get the cd's
<Chibi> Better, repository with debs. :P
<potato> I'm not on a debian based distro
<Chibi> Then why ya hanging out in here? D:
<king_arthur> netmonk: have ordered them?
<potato> so do they provide the source somewhere ?
<potato> Chibi, like the artwork :)
<Chibi> :P
<king_arthur> netmonk: where about do you live?
<netmonk> king_arthur, yes - 25 and I'm waiting, I live in Bulgaria
<osiris_22> ok now the dredded question.. what about 3D graphics drivers for nvidia????
<Chibi> I'm sure they have it around somewhere, in a winex style 'good luck compiling this' sort of dealie. D:
<king_arthur> netmonk: BTW they look real nice, nice artwork
<netmonk> king_arthur, enough ;), I'm getting jelaous
<king_arthur> netmonk: did you now that with the live install jou have a bunch of open sofware you can directly install on winkozz?
<Chibi> deb http://kanotix.com/files/debian/ ./ <- the repository with freenx D:
<osiris_22> so its not gonna be easy to get 3d working properly
<king_arthur> netmonk: sorry not live install but "live CD"
<netmonk> king_arthur, no, I'm with Warty but I wanted the cd's to give away to friends
<netmonk> king_arthur, but i have
<netmonk> king_arthur, but i haven't heard that
<king_arthur> netmonk: if you are silly enough to keep windows you can install firefox, thinderbird, Gimp and another few directly from that CD
<king_arthur> netmonk: it's very usefull :-)
<potato> thanks anyway
<Chibi> Windows.. ewwwww D:
<netmonk> king_arthur, no windows at home. just suse on the pc, and ubuntu on my toshiba laptop
<king_arthur> netmonk: like to hear that.. you are a wise man 8-)
<netmonk> king_arthur, yeah! just had my third wisdomtooth come out, lol
<phlaegel> osiris_22: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<king_arthur> netmonk: BTW I have no partitions left for winkozz on my PC
<king_arthur> netmonk: jut no space available :-)
<netmonk> king_arthur, same here ;)
<king_arthur> netmonk: well good luck with your CD's you'll get them no worries
<netmonk> king_arthur, 10x
<potato> Chibi, it actually has a script in there to pull down all the sources :)
<Chibi> rawkin. :P
<potato> you don't want to execute that on dialup, though
<potato> hehe
<Burgundavia> anybody here going to the conference?
<osiris_22> everytime i try to send a file on gaim
<osiris_22> everything closes
<osiris_22> and i have to reopen and log on gaim
<mojo> ***prelink -ua
<mojo> daniels: can u upload the new Nvidia driver?
<osiris_22> is it normal for apps like gaim to fail like that?
<osiris_22> or does that mean something is wrong with my junk
<Burgundavia> are you running hoary or warty?
<osiris_22> it was the warty install
<brion> Anybody happen to know where the PHP4 MySQL module is hiding? I seem to recall Debian hides it in a php4-mysql package, but I can't seem to dig up the equivalent on warty.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) brion: That package does indeed exist, it is, however, in the universe archive.
<brion> Lathiat, thanks
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) brion: know how to add that etc?
* brion goes off in search of universe :)
<brion> no, but i will soon
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) if you open up synaptic
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) goto the repositories
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) edit the main line and add unvierse on the end of it
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) (the one with warty main restricted)
<brion> oooooooh
<osiris_22> like sending files was working in gaim
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) (to the sections)
<Agrajag> and multiverse
<osiris_22> and then all of a sudden
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) osiris_22: sending files on what protocol?
<osiris_22> when i try to send a file it just all closes
<osiris_22> umm idk
<osiris_22> it was on gaim
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) [that means its crashing] 
<Agrajag> if you're going to add universe you may as well do multiverse too
<osiris_22> ok why is it crashing
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) osiris_22: Yes but gaim speaks many protocols
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) osi	msn, icq, aim, zephyr, irc, etc
<osiris_22> oh in msn
<brion> multiverse sounds frightening :)
<osiris_22> it did it in aim too
<netmonk> osiris_22, the problem is in MSn ;)
<Agrajag> brion: multiverse is just the nonfree stuff
<osiris_22> but it did it when i tried to do it int he aim part of gaim too
<osiris_22> it just closed
<brion> bah, if i want nonfree i'll install it on my solaris partition ;)
<osiris_22> crashed what ever
<Agrajag> it's still gratis, just not Free
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) brion: haha, universe is main from debian and multiverse is non-free/contrib from debian :)
<osiris_22> should i not worry about it?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) osir	could be a new buggy version of gaim? who knows
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) osi	so have you upgraded since before it broke?
<osiris_22> it was the gaim that came on the disk when i i nstalled it
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) hmm tabs and ^Wdont work very well on a very lagggy ssh connection
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) osiris_22: you havent upgraded since?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: the only way to know why is to run gaim in a debugger and show the output from that to the gaim devs.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) (from the online archives)
<osiris_22> how do i gamma
<mass_> quick poll, if I was going to format a very large hard disk, wanted to be confident that the filesystem wouldn't corrupt itself due to an immature driver, and wanted to be able to stay with my choice for several years.. what should I choose?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) it's a bit of a process.. you would have to recompile gaim w/ debigging support and no optimazation
<mass_> jfs? xfs? reiser3/4? ext2? minix? :)
<Agrajag> reiser 3.6
<osiris_22> i dont know how to do that lmao
<osiris_22> haha
<Agrajag> I say stay away from ext, I've had bad experiences with 2 and 3
<osiris_22> blah
<osiris_22> i cant send any files
<osiris_22> thats bull
<osiris_22> im really mad over that one
<osiris_22> lol
<osiris_22> everything was working untill then
<Agrajag> try building your own gaim?
<osiris_22> its worki8ng fine for chatting
<osiris_22> it just wotn let me send a file as soon as i send a screen shot bam it all closes on me
<osiris_22> its annoying
<brion> Lathiat, thanks; got it running.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) brion: no problems :)
<mass_> no comments on jfs or xfs? :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) mass_: i stick with ext3, its never failed me
<Agrajag> xfs is supposed to be fastest
<Agrajag> not necessarily most stable, I don't know
<Agrajag> someone did a comparison of all the journaled linux FSes
<Agrajag> Reiser came out on top I think, with xfs close behind
<Agrajag> let me see if I canfind it
<Gnobody> how do you make .deb
<Gnobody> ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Agrajag: I stopped using Reiser after it trashed 2 important servers
<Agrajag> hm
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Gnobody: from what?
<Agrajag> well everyone's gonna say they've had probalem with all of them I guess
<Agrajag> problems
<Agrajag> or whatever
<Agrajag> too tired to make a coherent setence apparently
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Gnobody: The Official Guide is here: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Gnobody: it's the official policy guide on creating packages
<mass_> I'm kinda gearing towards reiser3
<mass_> perhaps one day there will be a migration path to reiser4 :)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mass_: just go with ext3, it's the most well-tested one
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Reiserfs really doesn't have many advantages.. I can't name any..
<kris_> hi all!
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) hi
<jomohke> What's the "universe" package things? Is it unstable packages or just unsupported?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) jomohke: it's the packages from debian-unstable, with a few bugfixes, and it's not supported by the Ubuntu people
<kris_> anybody using xchat?
<kris_> q: how do i change the color of the text in the talk "prompt"?
<kris_> it's silver on white by default...
<kris_> ...hurts my eyes...
(ryan/#ubuntu) hrm, i suddenly have a problem with xorg...anyone else have it bomb out saying it can't load the libfb.a module?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ryan: no
<Burgundavia> sorry, nope
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ryan: which driver are you using?
(ryan/#ubuntu) nvidia driver
<Burgundavia> kris_: I am, and mine defaults to white on black
(ryan/#ubuntu) latest one
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ryan: latest or latest package?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ryan: you should use the ubuntu package version
(ryan/#ubuntu) it was working fine, then i shut down to install my sblive and when i booted back up i got the ol' gdm can't start the x server message
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
(ryan/#ubuntu) i used the latest from nvidia.com
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ryan: don't do that.. use packages
(ryan/#ubuntu) but like i said, its been working fine
(ryan/#ubuntu) for the last 8 days
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ryan: yes, but if it breaks after rebooting, the kernel module must've broken
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) we can't support nvidia's binary drivers.. use the ones in the package, and if they don't work use the 'nv' driver
(ryan/#ubuntu) very well
* ryan downgrades
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) you might need to re-install the restricted-modules package for your kernel
(ryan/#ubuntu) at first i thought "nonsense, i've rebooted several times since i got the new driver" but the archive was downloaded 8 days ago too so i guess you're right ;)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) (as the nvidia-driver has likely overwitten the driver)
(ryan/#ubuntu) i'm reinstalling nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev
(ryan/#ubuntu) so far
<Burgundavia> anybody here going to the conference?
<jomohke> the actual nvidia driver installer when you download it from nvidia compiles its interface for your kernel, would using that instead of the package work?
<jomohke> A little far away for me. :)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: I am
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) jomohke: he is using that, but it's not working
<Burgundavia> Treenaks: Anybody do you know that can help me find a hostel in mataro?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) jomohke: also, the package is better supported
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: look on the ConferenceAttendees page on the wiki
(ryan/#ubuntu) Treenaks: thanks, that worked just fine :)
<Burgundavia> jomohke: you are farther than most
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: and the Conference page
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: it has a hostel
<Burgundavia> Treenaks: I did, but I cannot find a hostel with any of those links
<Burgundavia> Treenaks: The hostel listed is only 15+ groups
<jomohke> gnome.conf.au is in my city next year, so I'll certainly be going to that..
(ryan/#ubuntu) i'll just wait till ubuntu puts the newer driver in thenb
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: as I understand it, they only take reservations from group > 15 people.. smaller groups can go, but not make a reservation
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: if I understand correctly
<Burgundavia> ryan: You are lucky. I have no 3d support with my 9600
(ryan/#ubuntu) besides, the only reason i upgraded was to see improved performance with composite, and it was still quite glitchy anyhow
<Burgundavia> Burgundavia: ok
(ryan/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: thats why i <3 nvidia
<Burgundavia> Treenaks: are you listed on the attendees page?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: yes
(ryan/#ubuntu) i had a radeon 7500 once...for about 3 days or so
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: but I've booked a room in thethe NH hotel
(ryan/#ubuntu) took it back, scoured the town for an nvidia card, got my ti 4200 (when it was new)
<Burgundavia> Treenaks: ok, your real name is not what irc says it is then
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: it's what /whois tells you
(ryan/#ubuntu) but even 3d worked with the radeon 7500 ;) just not as well as i wanted
* kris_  's eyes r hurting because he cannot fix the input textbox colors...
<kris_> help me
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) kremlyn: context?
(ryan/#ubuntu) joy to the world, xmms segfaults. ryannn isss impressed! o~/
<Burgundavia> kris_: that did not fix it?
<kris_> nope
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) kremlyn: don't dcc please
<Burgundavia> Treenaks: Your trip will be much cheaper than mine
<kris_> it's the same
<Burgundavia> kris_: I am out of ideas
<kris_> nobody else had the same problems?!
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: I pay 150 for the return flight..
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: euros
<Burgundavia> kris_: you can try removing and reinstalling xchat as a drastic last measure, just make sure you remove residual config as well
<Burgundavia> Treenaks: $1000 CAD for my plane
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: ugh..
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) Treenaks: with what airline are you flying ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) sjoerd: basiqair
<Burgundavia> West coast of Canada to Europe is not cheap
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: true..
<Burgundavia> If only I lived in Europe, boy would it be much cheaper
<kris_> is there a config file for xchat?
(ryan/#ubuntu) erm
<kris_> ...couldn't find any.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) kris_: just configure it from the menu.
(ryan/#ubuntu) mplayer segfaults too now? :<
(alexissoft/#ubuntu) hi
* ryan tries reinstalling
<kris_> i tried
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) kris_: or ask on #xchat
<Burgundavia> kris_: .xchat2 in my home dir
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ryan: reinstall xserver-xorg too..
<kris_> thenx
<kris_> i'll look into it
<Burgundavia> Treenaks: any idea of how many are coming? I figure about 100
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: no clue..
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Burgundavia: but the list is growing quite fast already
(ryan/#ubuntu) Treenaks: unfortunately didn't help
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I'd like to rebuild a deb w/ no optimizations and debugging. So I do export CFLAGS="-g -O0" and dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc -rfakeroot
(ryan/#ubuntu) so xmms and mplayer mysteriously segfault now
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) but it seems to be ignoring me
(ryan/#ubuntu) but beep media player works...
(ryan/#ubuntu) is it a gtk1 thing maybe?
* ryan tries mplayer-nogui
(ryan/#ubuntu) aye
(ryan/#ubuntu) mupen64 segfaults too
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) GammaRay: there's DEB_BUILD_OPTS or something like that
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) GammaRay: but why rebuild?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ryan: it must be a library thing..
<kris_> ok, there's another thing, that suits this channel better..
(ryan/#ubuntu) i'm thinking its because of my recent apt-get upgrade rather than the nvidia driver thing
(ryan/#ubuntu) i apt-get upgraded when the x server wouldn't start, thought what the hell maybe this will help
<kris_> what is the current best way to fix multimedia in ubuntu?
(ryan/#ubuntu) heh
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Treenaks: so I can debug or atleast get a decent backtrace
<kris_> is it apt-get install totem-xine?
<kris_> -it is easiest way,
<kris_> but...
(ryan/#ubuntu) ok its not gtk1, cause basilisk2 is fine and gtk-theme-switch is fine
(ryan/#ubuntu) grrr
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Treenaks: CFLAGS := -g -O0 in the rules file seems to do it
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) GammaRay: there's DEB_BUILD_OPTS for that too..
(ryan/#ubuntu) Treenaks: seems to have to do with gl...
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Treenaks: seems to do it also
(ryan/#ubuntu) ugh finally
(ryan/#ubuntu) Treenaks: funny how running the nvidia updater with --uninstall _first_ and _then_ reinstalling nvidia-glx etc works so much better hey
<osiris_22> how do i install a tar.gz file
<osiris_22> i downloaded the newest amsn
<osiris_22> but i dont know how to install it
<stuNNed> anyone else have system loclups using smp kernel in good ole hoary?
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: well,      tar zxf thefilename.tar.gz         will extract the contents.
<osiris_22> i got it extracted
<osiris_22> but what do i do then
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: ok - i just went to the aMSN website.
<Exasparilla> put that tar.gz down and just get the .deb
<Exasparilla> there's a link on the Download page.
* ryan basks in all that is sblive hardware mixing support in linux mmmmm
<osiris_22> yeah
<osiris_22> ok
<osiris_22> but
<osiris_22> where do i dl the deb file at
<osiris_22> like when i click ont he dl link
<osiris_22> it dont say dl
<osiris_22> its giving me all kinds of options
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: i'll help.  hold on
<osiris_22> and i have no idea what to get
<Exasparilla> you running on an i386?
<Exasparilla> not ppc?
<osiris_22> yes 1386
<osiris_22> i386
<Exasparilla> ok.  Near the bottom of the page that you got to from the aMSN Download page, it says "Download amsn" in big bold letters
<Exasparilla> click the i386 button right below that.
<osiris_22> ok got the file
<osiris_22> what do i do next
<Exasparilla> sudo dpkg -i whateverthefileis.deb
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: Do you have the "Universe" package repository enabled?  Is amsn there?
<osiris_22> and thats it?
<osiris_22> tis installed
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: Save yourself some trouble by enabling the "Universe" repo in your /etc/apt/sources.list file.  It looks like amsn was already there.
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: for next time :)
<Exasparilla> does it work?
<osiris_22> up it does nothen but let me try something ill brb
<osiris_22> yeah but it was an older version of amsn
<jlmontero> p
<jlmontero> #ubuntu-es
<jlmontero> hola
<Exasparilla> jlmontero: /join #ubuntu-es
<osiris_22> ok
<osiris_22> now amsn works
<osiris_22> do you know anything about installing java and putting it in the path for limewire or bearshare?
<osiris_22> i got that gkt
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) eww amsn
<osiris_22> but my frien is incisting to use limewire or bearshare
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) why not use gaim?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) amsn is ugly and old
<osiris_22> lmao
<osiris_22> i cant get gaim to be stable
<osiris_22> its annoying me
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) oh you
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) thats right
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) it works fine for me :)
<osiris_22> everytime i try to send a file it crashes.. and it wasnt doing that before
<osiris_22> but now it is so i give up
<osiris_22> ok so about the java thing
<osiris_22> any idea how to do that
<hussein> hello
<Exasparilla> yes
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) osiris_22: i think theres somethign about java in the wiki
<osiris_22> im a newb
<osiris_22> lmao
<hussein> hey, this is the official Ubuntu channel right?
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: it's easy easy on debian.
<osiris_22> ya gotta speak english
<kris_> java is not so difficult to install.
<Exasparilla> dunno about ubuntu
<osiris_22> well when i try to install limewire it says there is no vm installed
<osiris_22> and i installed java
* hussein would like to congratulate the team on a nice desktop
<hussein> I especially like the Gnome-ized OpenOffice.org
<hussein> can I get the sources to it?
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: how did you install java?
<kris_> get java from java.sun.com
<osiris_22> i installed the java on synaptic
<kris_> install it in e.g. /opt/java
<kris_> and make symbolic links
<osiris_22> see with suse limewire jsut worked
<hussein> does anyone know where I can get the sources to the compiled binaries in Ubuntu?
<osiris_22> but i cant use suse anymore
<osiris_22> because of my lcd screen
<osiris_22> it basicly said fuck you lol
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: Here's what I do:  go to www.apt-get.org and search for j2re.  It'll give you a list of repositories you can add to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kris_> java:
(ryan/#ubuntu) does anyone know what package x86dga.h would be in on ubuntu
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: I use          deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian ./
(ryan/#ubuntu) i tried searching packages.debian.org with the search package contents option, it said xlibs-static-dev
<kris_> java: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713&highlight=java+ln
(ryan/#ubuntu) i have that, but i don't have that file still
(ryan/#ubuntu) even after reinstalling the package to make sure
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: then just install j2re from synaptic
<osiris_22> ok
<osiris_22> i found the j2re thing
<osiris_22> but i cant find the reposatory
<osiris_22> and i have no idea how to add it either.
<kris_> osiris: check out the link....
<kris_> osiris: you do not need to install it via synaptic.
<osiris_22> im looking at the link
<netmonk> does anyone know is there a way to erase cd-rw with nautilus?
<kris_> you'll have java in no time...
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: you can do it kris's way, too
<Exasparilla> :)
<mirak> what is an hoary ?
<Exasparilla> osiris_22: To do it my way you would type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and add that deb... line I posted above
<hussein> sources? anyone?
<mirak> what is an hoary ?
<mirak> is that an animal ?
<mirak> or something ?
<Exasparilla> mirak: It's an adjective meaning "gray with age"
<mirak> ok
<mirak> because I read that on the de channel, but I don't see the point
<mirak> <wasabi> You guys realize how bad of a name Hoary is right?
<mirak> <wasabi> I just had to yell across my office: "Hey Paul, are you using Hoary?"
<mirak> <wasabi> And of course all the women in the office turn and scowl.
<Exasparilla> whory (whorey) sounds the same, but means "like a prostitute"
<Exasparilla> all prostitutes are whorey, but hopefully *yours* won't be hoary.
<kris_> lol
<Exasparilla> now just watch that get archived until someday my fiance reads it ;) whoops.
<hect0r> hi, I've a problem with the installation : "Couldn't retreive libpam-modules" from "Debootstrap"
<hect0r> do u know a solution
<hect0r> ?
<osiris_22> umm i installed lime wire
<osiris_22> but i cant find it to start the program
<osiris_22> i went throught he install and everything
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) hehe i just demod ubuntu on my lapotp to my mum and shes sold so im installing it on her computer next week :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) she said she wanted to type somethign so i gave her my laptop and said "figure it out", only took her 30 seconds :)
<osiris_22> it installed to /root/limewire
<osiris_22> but when it type whereis limewire
<osiris_22> all i get is limewire:
<osiris_22> but i went throw the instalation
<osiris_22> and shit
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) osiris_22: if you goto /root/limewire
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) read the README
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) should tell you what to do
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) might have to run it from there with ./limewire or something
<osiris_22> i found it lmao
<osiris_22> haha
<osiris_22> its umm well haha funny
<osiris_22> the exe
<osiris_22> is a file with an ash on it
<osiris_22> sh rather
<osiris_22> and it only comes with a readme if you pay for it
<osiris_22> and im running the free one
<Exasparilla> is it working?
<osiris_22> like wheni click on it
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) has anyone noticed that stuff you copy into the paste buffer always disappears?
<osiris_22> i get a msg that says
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) fairly quickly
<osiris_22> its an executable text file
<osiris_22> and i have to click run
<osiris_22> for it to run
<osiris_22> i dont get it
<osiris_22> but there is no
<osiris_22> like link for it accept that sh link
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) osiris_22: a .sh is a shell script file
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) probably wraps the java crap or something
<nifan> b'dia
<osiris_22> so i shouldnt worry about that
<osiris_22> just use it like that then?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) yes
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) if it works, use it..
<Arie2005> hi, i got a serious problem installing Ubuntu
<Arie2005> can i ask a question about it in this chan?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Arie2005: sure
<Arie2005> kewl
<Arie2005> downloaded the warty-release-install-i386.iso
<Arie2005> did a md5 checksum
<Arie2005> everythings fine
<Arie2005> installation goes well until the grub loader
<Arie2005> it says: installing the grub loader and then freezes
<Arie2005> is this a common problem?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Arie2005: no..
(trey`/#ubuntu) Arie2005: what was the prior OS on that system?
<mojo_> BeOS
(trey`/#ubuntu) Arie2005: if you have a DOS boot disk... try formating your MBR and try again...
<Arie2005> I wanted a dualboot with winxp
<Arie2005> I did a fdisk /mrb
<Arie2005> uh fdisk /mbr
<pauloslf> hi!!!
<Arie2005> and try to reinstall
<Arie2005> same problem
(trey`/#ubuntu) Arie2005: I dunno then, sorry  :/
<Talliesin> Hi, does installing Ubuntu need network connectivity, or is everything I'll need on the ISO?
(trey`/#ubuntu) pauloslf: hey...
<Arie2005> too b ad
<pauloslf> i need help !!! i'm behind a proxy and i can't conect to internet!!! i can ping google but no net!!
(trey`/#ubuntu) Talliesin: ISO is fine... will detect net config automagically anyways though  :/
<Talliesin> \o/
(trey`/#ubuntu) pauloslf: your apps are configured to use your proxy?
(trey`/#ubuntu) pauloslf: your proxy permits traffic to the sites you want?
<pauloslf> i define the proxy at ubuntu!
<Talliesin> I'm sadly too used to having to let the machine contact updates.microsoft.com to finish an install.
<pauloslf> yes proxy is free..
<xukun> re
(trey`/#ubuntu) Talliesin: you can do that with Ubuntu, or not... whatever you choose  :/
<pauloslf> if i try open google at nautilus it open's the html code in text!!!! is this normal!!! firefox says conection refused!!!
(trey`/#ubuntu) pauloslf: if you can ping google, means the system proxy is fine... now try setting it up in firefox, gaim, etc...
(trey`/#ubuntu) pauloslf: Nautilus doesn't do anything with HTML, just thinks its a document  :/
<pauloslf> yes!! i have a dual-boot i'm using xp now...and proxy is fine..
<pauloslf> but...
<skeff> does Ubuntu support Reiser4fs?
(trey`/#ubuntu) pauloslf: what part of "now configure proxy for the apps" don't you understand?
(trey`/#ubuntu) skeff: umm, yeah...
<pauloslf> this part : where?? in firefox?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) pauloslf: he told you where, "firefox, gaim, etc..."
(trey`/#ubuntu) pauloslf: yes... in all the internet apps you use...
<skeff> trey`, umm..ok
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: epiphany rocks because it uses the system settings, someone should patch firefox to use the gnome proxy, hmm i might do that this week...
<xukun> why are the conlose fonts so big, vga=791 gives me sooooooo big fonts
<xukun> in grub
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) xukun: what resolution do you want it to me?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) xukun: *be
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: should be some way to configure it for all of GNOME, and have it work for all Ubuntu apps... should be in Computer >> System Configuration >> Networking...
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: would be handy  :)
<pauloslf> you don't understand! firefox for linux is diferent and i can't find the place to change the proxy in fire fox
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: yeh it should be settable in the networking tab with the profiles
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: altho, it is settable in desktop preferences->network proxy
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: epiphany is the only thing that i know that pays attention to that :)
<xukun> Lathiat: 1280x1024 that should be vga=792 or 971 for 1024x768
(trey`/#ubuntu) pauloslf: edit > preferences ... general > "connection settings"...
<pauloslf> tanks!!! i'm going ubuntu!!!!
<xukun> Lathiat: or not?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: hmm, that should be moved to the networking tool imo... but yeah, that should work for ALL applications that are installed by default imo...
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: I have used Epiphany for all of like 2 days in my life... never felt right to me  :(
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: i use it all the time i love it
(trey`/#ubuntu) Then, when Phoenix was the name of Firefox... it didn't feel right to me either  :(
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: offers nothing extra, and I could never get any plugins like java to work...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) it offers being gnome extra
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) flash and java both work fine for me
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) actually i lie java isnt working in ubuntu but i havent installed it
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: Firefox obey's GTK themes... and isn't as annoying  :/
(trey`/#ubuntu) Plus, I can use Firefox on every platform I use... thats pretty handy if you ask me...
(trey`/#ubuntu) Plus it offers more features, while still not feeling bloated...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: what extra features does it offer
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) epiphany does everything i need
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) its faster than ff too
(trey`/#ubuntu) Epiphany = a lesson on how to take the GNOME HIG too far...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) on my 266 :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: howso? its all dandy to mee..
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) firefox is ugly, the icons are ugghh :)
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: the toolbars take up too much room, there isn't enough customization... imo its slow, then I haven't used it in a while...
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: Firefox is themeable... I am using an Industrial theme  :/
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: the toolbar in epiphany is like 2px higher than the FF one for me
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) yeh i knwo its themable
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) thats whats crap, you use up more ram with another widget toolkit etc
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) why i like the gtk of peiphany
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) firefox does, however, have more features, yes
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) but i dont use any of them
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) epiphany uses gecko, everything works, has tabs, fairly quick, all i need, shrug
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: widgets for the Linux browser uses GTK for widgets...
(trey`/#ubuntu) I already said that... the only thing themeable are the icons...
<Karnaugh> trey`: yes its themeable, when the mozilla site isnt borked
<Karnaugh> and you can actualy download themes
<Karnaugh> actualy let me try get some themes since I'm bored as hell
(trey`/#ubuntu) Karakth: *shrug* I use LaSage's themes... they aren't on the Mozilla site to start with...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) tr	hrmm, the project karn	haha yeh
<Karnaugh> trey`: got a URL?
<mojo_> gosh, FC3 already shipped GCC4
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) gah
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ^W and tab dont work well on lagged ssh at all
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) mojo_: haha not surprised
<mojo_> hope Hoary will ship GCC4 too
(trey`/#ubuntu) Karakth: search Ubuntu's Bugzilla for "default firefox theme"...   ;)
<mojo_> Ican't find GCC4 in our respo
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: the progress bar on the tab titles is cute in FF
<childe> Where can I find a FireFox 1.0 package for Ubuntu?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) hmm firefox is a little faster tytping
(trey`/#ubuntu) mojo: more then likely will be 3.4... 4.0 isn't stable yet apparently...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) epiphanys autocompleted entry box can be a bit slow sometimes
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) you might make me a convert yet trey :P
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: in Hoary  :/
<childe> The stock 0.93 version is a little old
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: I don't wish to do that... use what you want, I am just stating why my choice is different...
<childe> trey: I must upgrade to Hoary?
<scoon> childe: if you don't want to upgrade to hoary, you can set up a local repository
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: or go get their installer do-hicky... yes...
<scoon> childe: i did that and then dl'd ff from debian
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: hoary is quite stable though imo...
<scoon> childe: take a look at -> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.html
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: oh i know, just thought id try it out a bit since i havent used it for a while :)
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: do what scoon said, or just apt-get install apt-proxy, and read its docs...
<childe> scoon: Where is Hoary's repository?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: and i wasnt trying to make it a flamewar or convert, was just interested in discussing the differences from people experienced in using both
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: the different color address bar for secure sites is nice too
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) hrmm
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) it actually seems a little faster than epiphany now
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) it didnt used to be
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: same place... just change "warty" with "hoary"...
<scoon> childe: i just went to debian's site and did a search for it.
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: its always getting faster... they concentrate on very little else...
<childe> trey: Just s/warty/hoary/ ?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: there really isn't much to do due to wanting a simple browser  :)
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: yes, for /etc/apt/sources.list
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: no going back though, so be warned  :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) what i want to write
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) is a GTK app that uinpacks a tarball
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) and attempts to build and install it
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) using configure/autogen or
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: I have been using hoary since they started populating the dir though, no probs really so far  :)
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: look at XFce's installer for inspiration  :)
<childe> OK. I'll try. Thank you.
* trey` thinks its funny when technically unknowledgable people try to proclaim that Microsoft is evil
(trey`/#ubuntu) </random_thought>
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: yeh? ill have to grab that, it does that i take it?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: haha yeh
<childe> So there is X.Org in Hoary! I'm going to upgrade!
(trey`/#ubuntu) Lathiat: yup... its pretty much what you describe as far as I understand  :)
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: plus GNOME 2.9  :)
<childe> But does X.org conflicts with XFree86?
(trey`/#ubuntu) Well, most of it...
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: kinda... not really... xserver-xorg conflicts with xserver-xfree86... but other packages are just upgraded to 6.8.1...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: ah cool
<childe> OK. So when I upgrade to Hoary, XF86 will be automaticly replaced with X.Org, right?
<daniels> except you want to upgrade it all, not just install xserver-xorg
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: the Debian based xfree86 packages were basically xorg already though...
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: yes...
<daniels> trey`: not really
(trey`/#ubuntu) daniels: ?
<daniels> trey`: there were 300,000 lines of patches, but a *lot* more changed
(trey`/#ubuntu) daniels: 300,000 patches disagree  ;)
<childe> OK. I just love the drop shadow so much, heh heh
(trey`/#ubuntu) daniels: I said "basically"... obviously it wasn't, else it wouldn't have said xfree86 still  ;)
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: thats not set by default... the announcement (you can read @ the ubuntu forums) tells how to enable it though...
<daniels> trey`: 300,000 lines of patches, not 300,000 patches
(trey`/#ubuntu) daniels: thats what I meant  :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) daniels: are they context diffs?
* trey` thinks its evil when porn stars are insanely hot  :(
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) trey`: haha
<daniels> Lathiat: yeah
<childe> OK. Thanks. But how do you call a person who use Ubuntu? Ubuntuer?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) daniels: so its not so big then :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) childe: legend?
(trey`/#ubuntu) childe: I don't think it matters? never committed thought to it  :/
<aarnem> Hi. I have a problem with gnome sound recorder. I can create sound file and play it but not save it. Any ideas?
<childe> OK
* trey` thinks he should become a porn start  *g*
(trey`/#ubuntu) star*
* trey` shuts up
<Slike> hi, how do i change the behaviour of my laptop's hdd? now it always stops, restarts again for a while, stops again,..
<cenerentola> trey: porno star...mmm..
<cenerentola> may i be your manager?
(trey`/#ubuntu) cenerentola: :o  what I need one of those for? :P
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Slike: thats usual
<Slike> does it shortens the life time of the hdd?
<cenerentola> lathiat: ciao mate
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) cenerentola: whatd i help you with? :>
(trey`/#ubuntu) Slike: thats called "power management"... you can disable acpi if you want it to stop... not sure how once the system is running though  :/
<osiris_22> ok i got limewire running
<osiris_22> and tuns of files downloading
* trey` greatly dislikes limewire  :(
<osiris_22> bearshare is nice
<osiris_22> but
<osiris_22> i didnt feel like fucken with that
<cenerentola> slike: also sun-light, excessive low or high temperature, leaving a cd in the player while carrying it around... well also using the keyboard shortens the laptop's life
<osiris_22> so im using limewire
(trey`/#ubuntu) osiris_22: I prefer OpenFT or OpenNap... Gnutella as a whole kinda sucks imo  :/
<osiris_22> wich ive never had a problem finding anything on limewire
(trey`/#ubuntu) bearshare and limewire are both Gnutella..
<cenerentola> lathiat: well we talked about... dont know... maybe gdesklets... i just know you're blond
<osiris_22> i havnt had a problem with gnutella
<osiris_22> do they make a kazaa for linux?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) cenerentola: blond? lol
<cenerentola> trey: emule?
(trey`/#ubuntu) osiris_22: you don't listen to underground rap I guess  :/
<cenerentola> lathiat: something around golden-yellow...
<cenerentola> lathiat: a light color..
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) cenerentola: i know, doesnt matter :)
<cenerentola> whatever it is... just plain light
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) wtf
(trey`/#ubuntu) cenerentola: eh... nah... usually giftoxic...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i cant spawn new terminals
<cenerentola> that the H2O2... you used for you hairs..
<cenerentola> ...hair*
<cenerentola> sorry..
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) its just scary cus i am actually blonde :)
* trey` makes note to self to try giftui  8)
<cenerentola> ahhh... dont you realized i actually sniff your pants every day in the gym?
<cenerentola> grammatically uncorrect... but you got the meaning
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ok folks, what stops my machine from not being able to allocate any more ptys?
(trey`/#ubuntu) cenerentola: heh... incorrect  ;)
<hussein> does anyone know where I can get the sources to the Ubuntu version of Openoffice.org?
(trey`/#ubuntu) hussein: apt-get source openoffice.org
<cenerentola> ...that were..;) active part of the joke
(trey`/#ubuntu) cenerentola: I knew that  ;)
* trey` starts slapping people that don't use the tools they have at their disposal for no apparent reason...
<hussein> trey`, cool, does that grab the one that was used to build the ubuntu or debian version of it?
(trey`/#ubuntu) hussein: damnit dude... which you think?
(trey`/#ubuntu) no it grabs the gentoo version  :/
<hussein> uh... Ubuntu
<hussein> well I am new at this
<hussein> thanks anyway
(trey`/#ubuntu) hussein: it shows  :/
<daniels> trey`: dude, don't be so harsh, ok?
<daniels> trey`: there's no reason to be a prick to him just because he's new
(trey`/#ubuntu) daniels: blah... it was a rather stupid question though  :(
<aarnem> OK, once again. Can anybody help me with gnome sound recorder problem?
<cenerentola> trey: you're damn"ly" to smart for me..
<daniels> trey`: it might seem like a stupid question to you, but then again, asking about X server internals is likely to be a stupid question to myself, keithp, or anyone else who's hacked on X
(trey`/#ubuntu) cenerentola: too... and not really... I've just been using the tools longer  :)
<daniels> trey`: if you know the answer and you want to answer it, just do so and be helpful, not abrasive
<osiris_22> hey
<osiris_22> my friend is having problems
(trey`/#ubuntu) daniels: true... sorry man  :(
<cenerentola> trey: i merely ;) meant <trey`> cenerentola: I knew that  ;)
<osiris_22> getting his internet to work in linux wile hes behind a router the only way is if hes directly connected any reason for that?
<cenerentola> daniels: even if you're a programmer... and you live at the bottom of the world... all my respect..;)
<cenerentola> osiris_22: what do you mean with directly?
(trey`/#ubuntu) cenerentola: modem connected to his nic, rather then router to nic...
<osiris_22> like instead of connecting through hsi router he connects his cable modem directly to his pc
<osiris_22> and im behind a router
<osiris_22> and i have no problems at all
<cenerentola> so the connection is ISP -- modem --- router --- pc ?
<osiris_22> yes
<cenerentola> trey: is it offensive to use aussies for australians:
(trey`/#ubuntu) osiris_22: default gateway should be router... make sure dhclient is working correctly...
<cenerentola> well is the souter setted correctly?
<osiris_22> idk
<osiris_22> im not at his house
<osiris_22> im 1500 miles away lol
<cenerentola> well you can connect to is router.. thou
(trey`/#ubuntu) osiris_22: should have him come here...
<osiris_22> he was hear earler
(trey`/#ubuntu) osiris_22: would be more useful  :)
<osiris_22> but hes kinda umm trashed at the moment
<osiris_22> lol
<osiris_22> hes one of them cough syrup drinkers *shudders*
(trey`/#ubuntu) osiris_22: then I really don't think he should be playing with such things anyway  ;)
<hussein> I installed Ubuntu on one of my lab computers 2 days ago, and it sorta had problems fetching things via apt-get during installation since I'm on a local 10.x.x.x network and the only way to download stuff is via a flaky http proxy
<hussein> it's a nice gnome desktop, I really like it
<osiris_22> im not a fan of gnome at all
<osiris_22> im a kde fan
<hussein> that's ok
<osiris_22> but ubuntu dont seem to come with gnome
<hussein> we all have our choices
<osiris_22> so im having to live with it
<osiris_22> lol
<osiris_22> and gnome isnt bad
<cenerentola> osiris: are you able to connect to friend-of-your's router?
<|progenic|> excuse me, how to mount a samba share wif a password ?
<osiris_22> lmao no no im not haha
<Riddell> osiris_22: you can install KDE quite easily
<liesbet> I'm having a problem shutting down my just installed Ubuntu system
(trey`/#ubuntu) Riddell: how does that help him?
<hussein> I have not tried Ubuntu at home yet, since I am reluctant to zap my current Slackware installation
<daniels> Lathiat: (fwiw, the diff between our 4.3.0 and X.Org is 4.3 million lines)
<cenerentola> liesbet: desktop, or laptop?
<osiris_22> im a fan of SuSe
<osiris_22> but
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) daniels: haha nice :)
<liesbet> cenerentola, it's a desktop
<osiris_22> it wont work with my lcd screen
<liesbet> it doesn't shut down
<osiris_22> which blows donky nuts
<cenerentola> have you got apm in /etc/modules.
<hussein> I'd still like to grab some of those OO.o sources though, is there a way to download from the ubuntu apt source repository without using apt-get?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) daniels: daniels did you compute that just to show off to me? :)
<liesbet> it shows power off and it stops
<liesbet> let's see
<liesbet> don't have it
<Karakth> Someone called me?
<liesbet> adding it
<osiris_22> gnome seems easer to use than kde anyway
<liesbet> cenerentola, thanks for the quick response :)
<osiris_22> idk
<hussein> Is it ok to do this, I mean... I hope I don't offend anyone by grabbing sources for another distro :)
<osiris_22> i just like the way it has the 2 tabs
<osiris_22> applications and computer
<osiris_22> it makes it easer to find shit
<cenerentola> liesbet: im sure it has been quick.. let's see if it was correct
<liesbet> gonna try it out
<liesbet> be right back
<osiris_22> i need to find a program that iwll let me ssh onto the irc servers that im an admin of
<osiris_22> blah
<osiris_22> i used to use putty
<Riddell> osiris_22: I do agree, the K menu needs a major tidy along those lines
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) osiris_22: lol dude, you use ssh for that
<huz> hello, i'm encountering a bug w/ gaim - it's 100% reproductable but i can't repoduce it when I launch it w/ strace. How can I provide the support with interesting materials to resolve it ?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) osiris_22: open a terminal and type ssh user@host
<osiris_22> i just got putty of synaptic lmao
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ah
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) bad :)
<mirak> hi
<liesbet> cenerentola, that did the trick :)
<liesbet> thank you very much!
<mirak> when I try to run sound juicer, it says : Impossible to start sound juicer, The module necessary to to cd rom acces wasn't found.
<osiris_22> yes putty will do just nice
<liesbet> I must say Ubuntu is much more pleasant then Fedora up till now
<mirak> help
<liesbet> Ubuntu just works
<liesbet> and it's the only distro that makes my dlink wlan work out of the box
<osiris_22> also im needing some icons for like my msn links im maken and umm the incons they provide just suck
<Shadowphax> heh
<liesbet> gonna add an entry for that on the wiki
<jomohke> Just curious - when the new version of ubuntu comes out, will I have to install it again from a CD - or can the package tool update it for me straight off the web?
* liesbet off for some tennis
<hussein> is this where it is kept? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/source/
<huz> jomohke : the package tool will do the upgrade smoothly for you
<mirak> when I try to run sound juicer, it says : Impossible to start sound juicer, The module necessary to to cd rom acces wasn't found.
<mirak> anyone have this problem ?
<hussein> because there seems to be like just this one big sources tarball...
<scoon> when gdesklets get apt-gotten, where do all the desklets go ?
<scoon> nevermind ; ] 
<aarnem> Can anybody help me with sound recorder problem?
<huz> aarnem : do you have a proper /dev/cdrom linked to a readable device ?
<|progenic|> excuse me, how to mount a samba share wif a password ?
<aarnem> i think yes
<aarnem> the problem is with saving file
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) |progenic|: i think if you navigate to it in the network explorer it asks for a password
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) |progenic|: if you use smbmount, -o username=x,password=y
<Dreamcatcher> hello
<|progenic|> but it's weird, i can't navigate my network thru network explorer
<|progenic|> but if i use smbclient it works
<Dreamcatcher> im wondering, i want to enable the root account cause sudo is anoying me
<Dreamcatcher> is this possible?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Dreamcatcher: you can use sudo -s if you want a root shell
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Dreamcatcher: rather than running commands like it
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Dreamcatcher: however if you run sudo passwd root you can set a root password, but its not recommended
<Dreamcatcher> k
<hussein> well, thanks anyway...
<hussein> I'll be going
<osiris_22> grrr amsn crashed on me
<Shadowphax> lo Gmail
<Gmail> hi
<Gmail> YAY the thunder stop
<osiris_22> im having trouble keeping my clock right
<osiris_22> lmao its 7:15 in the morning
<volker> hi! i have two strange problems with my ubuntu installation - i hope someone can help.
<osiris_22> and it says its 12 15 in the afternoon
<volker> the first one: i have a second mouse pointer, which i cannot move ...
<daniels> Lathiat: partially out of curiousity
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) daniels: ah ok :)
<scoon> osiris_22: that just shows you how good ubuntu really is.
<osiris_22> whats that supposed to mean scoon?
<scoon> osiris_22: it knows that something really good is going to happen then.  and can't wait to get there.
<osiris_22> lol
<osiris_22> right
<osiris_22> lol
<osiris_22> im gonna be sleeping at that time
<osiris_22> so i mean
<volker> its a laptop installation with two mouse drivers, but both of them move the "real" pointer.
<scoon> osiris_22: see..... has ubuntu let you down yet ?!
<osiris_22> i would put this on mylaptop but there is no way its seeing my wireless pcmcia card
<osiris_22> well scoon
<osiris_22> i cant get amsn to be stable
<osiris_22> and gaim wotn let me send files with out crashing other than that its ok
<scoon> osiris_22: gaim has always had a problem sending files.  i have been using it for years.
<Gmail> my bios time on my old compter each time i'll reboot wound reset to 13 March 1997 (the day it was bought) because it didn't have a cmos battrey
<scoon> osiris_22: what kind of card is it ?
<osiris_22> microsoft lmao
<osiris_22> thats why
<osiris_22> lol
<Gmail> osiris_22: have you checked that it isn't a hardware problem
<Gmail> WTF
<osiris_22> check that what isnt a hardware problem
<Gmail> is it plug in via usb?
<osiris_22> is what
<osiris_22> its a pcmcia card
<Gmail> hu
<volker> i have a second mouse pointer, which i cannot move ...
<volker> its a laptop installation with two mouse drivers, but both of them move the "real" pointer.
<volker> can anyone help?
<Gmail> you have a mouse that is a pcmcia card
<osiris_22> i think you got the wrong fellow gmail
<osiris_22> lol
<Gmail> ohhh
<Gmail> lol
<scoon> hello, hello.
<volker> :-)
<Gmail> i saw that
<osiris_22> i think you wanna talk to volker
* Gmail pokes volker 
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) volker: Are you expecting there to be two different mouse pointers on the screen?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) volker: because that doesnt happen..., all mice inputs move the one and only pointer
<volker> no, it pops up when gnome starts, and i can't move it ...
<volker> it's the old standard x pointer, and a bit anoying
(mjg59/#ubuntu) volker: Yeah, you need to disable the hardware cursor
(mjg59/#ubuntu) osiris_22: Microsoft wireless cards should be supported fine
<volker> hm, how do i do that?
(mjg59/#ubuntu) volker: You need to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<volker> i thought of that :-)
(mjg59/#ubuntu) And in the device section, add Option SWCursor True
<volker> ok, i'll try this one
<cenerentola> im leaving ciao
<alkirk> hello
* Gmail stabs the person so email me 8 times with 8 diffrent email address asking for gmail invites
<alkirk> mjg59?
(mjg59/#ubuntu) alexissoft: ?
(mjg59/#ubuntu) Uh
(mjg59/#ubuntu) alkirk: ?
<alkirk> sorry, new here
<alkirk> I saw where you mentioned about editing the  /etc/X11/XF86Config file
(mjg59/#ubuntu) Ah
<alkirk> I had some problems getting X to work but managed to get it working using the frambuffer
<alkirk> framebuffer (sorry typo)
<alkirk> Now I have an odd behavior happening
(mjg59/#ubuntu) alkirk: You should probably file a bug
<unikum> can somebody help me to ghet gdesklets running? i can get it to work. shouldnt the deamon show up in processlist?
(mjg59/#ubuntu) You shouldn't need to do that - it should work automatically
<alkirk> I installed the nvidia drivers and thay are functioning but only for GDM.  When GDM logs me into GNOME it reverts to the framebuffer
<volker> re
<volker> hm, the swcursor didn't help.
<scoon> unikum: ps aux | grep deskl
<volker> i noticed that the second cursor apears when gnome-session is started.
<scoon> unikum: that should show you something.  if not then gdesklets is not running.
<mirak> when I try to run sound juicer, it says : Impossible to start sound juicer, The module necessary to to cd rom acces wasn't found.
<volker> so it's probably not an x problem but something with gnome ...
<mirak> wich module is he talking about ?
<alkirk> have I configured something wrong?
(marcus|/#ubuntu) Is there a way to install ubuntu over a network? I can boot from my laptops external CD but linux has no drivers for it.
<atropus> there is a recovery menu item in the grub menu, and when I select it after boot process I become root without password. Is it correct?
<PotajiTo> wenas
<PotajiTo> hi
<atropus> hello
<PotajiTo> do you know why synpatic exits when I choose a package? I'm using hoary, with xorg
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) PotajiTo: yeh its a bug, i hink theres something in the FAQ about that
<PotajiTo> ok thanks
<PotajiTo> i will see the faq
<volker> atropus: this is ok - it boots with the "single" parameter, which should give you the root console
<PotajiTo> sorry Lathiat but could you give me a link? I can't find it via the search tool
<skeff> uhm, why is XChat interface in Swedish when I chose Norwegian as my language?
<PotajiTo> aren't them the same skeff LOL joke
<skeff> more burning question though: How am I supposed to do anything as root when I don't know any root password?
<skeff> like for instance changing /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to get more colors which for some reason is set low
<atropus> volker: but anyone can use root console when they choose recovery mode
(mjg59/#ubuntu) atropus: If anyone can get to the grub console, they can change the kernel paramaters to say init=/bin/bash
(mjg59/#ubuntu) Which would give them root anyway
<PotajiTo> hum skeff use sudo
* rjek wiggles.
<skeff> PotajiTo, I tried 'sudo vim /etc/X11/XF86Config-4' ..didn't do anuthing
<guptan> how can I open a picture in nautilus itself rather than opening it in a different application
(rjek/#ubuntu) It didn't do anything?  At all?  Not even ask you for your password?
<volker> atropus: anyone with physical access to your computer will be able to get into the system - the only way to prevent this is using a bios password and password protect your grub
<PotajiTo> it doesn't work fot me with that way
(rjek/#ubuntu) volker: That doesn't prevent it.
<PotajiTo> i have to cd to the directory, and then do sudo vim XF86Config-4'
(rjek/#ubuntu) Most BIOSes have a backdoor password, or if that fails, you just short the battery.
(rjek/#ubuntu) And then you just use GRUB on a floppy/CD/USB device/another hard disc.
(rjek/#ubuntu) All bets are off if somebody's got physical access.
<skeff> rjek, please address me when talking to me.  It didn't do anything no, I wasn't asked to set a root password so .
<stuNNed> does loading alsa modules rely on hal?
<stuNNed> or soundcard detection, rather
<guptan> how can I open a picture in nautilus itself rather than opening it in a different application
<skeff> uhm, is root password actually the same password I set when I created a user??
<greg__> afair nautilus is not a picture viewer
(rjek/#ubuntu) You don't set a root password.
(rjek/#ubuntu) root doesn't have a password in Ubuntu.
<guptan> greg__, I know its a file manager, but it works in gnome 2.6 on my debian
(rjek/#ubuntu) Sorry.
(rjek/#ubuntu) skeff: You don't set a root password.
<skeff> rjek, when I want to su root, I just use the password I set for my user..
(rjek/#ubuntu) skeff: root doesn't have a password under ubuntu.
<volker> i wonder why this works - /etc/inittab is set to use /sbin/sulogin in single user mode, which should ask for the root pw
(rjek/#ubuntu) skeff: Use sudo.  Do "sudo su -" and it'll then ask for a password.  use your password.
(rjek/#ubuntu) (From the user that you created during install, 'cause that's the only use that's automatically given sudo access.)
<skeff> rjek, ok.. it's an unusual experience for me :)  I guess this resembles the way Mac OS X does it.
(rjek/#ubuntu) I think Mac OS X resembles the way GNU/Linux does it more. :)
* rjek goes to prep some lunch.
<alkirk> Tried somthing still didn't work
<skeff> rjek, I mean that you have one password to change system-wide settings.
(rjek/#ubuntu) That's not really true.
(rjek/#ubuntu) I mean, you could give root a password, and remove your sudo abilities.  Or you could give more users sudo abilities.
<volker> ok, sulogin seems to be different on ubuntu - the debian version asks for a password, ubuntu just logs you in
<volker> (if you are the init process or root :-)
<reuben> hi
<reuben> what system requirements does warty on PPC have?'
<mirak> when I try to run sound juicer, it says : Impossible to start sound juicer, The module necessary to to cd rom acces wasn't found.
<mirak> wich module is he talking about ?
<greg__> ide-cd?
(rjek/#ubuntu) reuben: I'd guess a NewWorld PowerMac for a start.
(rjek/#ubuntu) reuben: And them some RAM and some disc.
(rjek/#ubuntu) I imagine it'll run just fine inside 256MB and 1GB.
<volker> cu
<skeff> Seems applications not having Norwegian locale support chooses some other Scandinavian language.. can I change this default behaviour into reverting to English?
<tola> Hi, I'm having trouble mounting a FAT32 partition in Ubunu. What's strange is that the line in fstab is the same as my Debian Configuration but it won't work in Ubuntu. I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1, or too many mounted file systems"
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) tola: sudo modprobe vfat (just a wild guess)
<tola> (I should probably mention that the hdb disk wasn't connected during installation)
<tola> sjoerd: na, that didn't help :(
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) tola: whats the fstab line you have?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) tola: also might wanna check /dev/hdb1 is actually there
<skeff> Why am I unable to load .mp3 files, but .ogg works fine, in Rhythmbox?
<tola> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/hdb1       vfat    sw,users,uid=1000,gid=1000 0    0
<tola> if I do less -f /dev/hdb1 it returns output
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) tola: you should mount int under /media, but that shouldn't matter for the error
<tola> sjoerd: "int"?
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) tola: in :)
<tola> sjoerd: oh right, why should it be under /media?
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) tola: new FHS stuff
<tola> sjoerd: scary :P
<mindtrap> hi
<tola> is there a GUI front end to fstab anywhere?
<stuNNed> damn, just compiled my own kernel due to modem support now sound can't be detected
<Karnaugh> tola: uh.. if you're happy enough to mess with fstab, you shouldnt need a gui for it
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: did you base your kernel config off ubuntus default one?
<stuNNed> Lathiat, yes
<tola> Karnaugh: nah, just wondered
<mindtrap> has anyone experienced problems after an update? by initrd seems to be gone away. so no booting anymore. :(
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: odd then
<stuNNed> Lathiat, snd_intel8x0 get's loaded but with 0, undetected
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: is it a different kernel version?
<stuNNed> Lathiat, based it off ubuntu's .config then compiled into kernel, not modules piix and other ide stuff due to hsf modem
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) right
<mindtrap> btw. this happend after an fresh install
<stuNNed> Lathiat, same kernel verison 2.6.8
<stuNNed> Lathiat, think it has something to do with hal
<baschd> hi
<stuNNed> Lathiat, should i try and compile alsa-driver from source?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: so you did cp /boot/config-`uname -r`  .config // make oldconfig // make menuconfig and ONLY changed the hsf driver to compile ?
<stuNNed> Lathiat, only part didn't do is make oldconfig but the .config from /boot was there
<mirak> greg__: what ?
<stuNNed> Lathiat, did i need to make oldconfig?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: umm probably should have worked
<stuNNed> Lathiat, thought .config being there from /boot would work didn't need to do that
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: might help tho
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) hrm
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) odd
<stuNNed> Lathiat, hal complains upon boot some things disabled
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) no idea sorry
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: yeh probably cus you didnt use the ubuntu kernel patches
<greg__> mirak:: ??
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i think theyve got some wack stuff in there
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i have the same thing
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) doesnt break my sound tho
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i dont use alsa either tho
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i use oss, the alsa driver for my sound card is fscked
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) sorry cant help more..
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) could try getting the proper ubuntu kernel source
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) patching and building off that
<stuNNed> Lathiat, no probs, how did you get dsp's generated from oss kernel module?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: what do you mean exactly?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: as in /dev/dsp or?
<stuNNed> yes
<stuNNed>  /dev/dsp's
<stuNNed> or /dev/dsp
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) OSS modules make a /dev/dsp by default
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) alsa only makes thenm with the compatability layer
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) . /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer are OSS things
<stuNNed> Lathiat, ah ok, i'll uninstall alsa and try oss thanks, do you just have your oss driver load at boot?
<mindtrap> has anyone an idea how to fix an missing initrd image?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: yeh and oh using ALSA is good if it works
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: OSS is deprecated
<baschd> hi...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: just my alsa driver (yamaha OPL3SA2) doesnt recognise my card
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) and i tried to hack it up, didn't get too far
<baschd> I've a problem compiling a atmel wlan kernel module...
<stuNNed> Lathiat, yes...i'll try oss just the same though, doesn't really matter, it's a laptop, would be nice to have sound though
<stuNNed> anyways off to work, bbl
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: cya :_)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: the other thing you could try is only compiling the module fo ryour modem against the ubuntu kernel source
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: and using the ubuntu kernel
<baschd> I installed the kernel headers and linked them to /usr/src/linux but if I want to compile the atmel wlan drivers (there are two of them...I tested both) make returns an error missing /lib/modules/kernel-2.6..../build
<baschd> what can I do?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) baschd: you can probably specify where your kernel source is with the atmel builder
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) either edit the Makefile or pass a paramater or something
<baschd> Lathiat well...that's not the fault of the kernel source...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) baschd: umm, correct....
<baschd> Lathiat If I remove /usr/src/linux make returs "There's no linux source"
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) leave that there as well
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) but you probably have to set somethign else
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i mean you can also symlink the /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build directory to /usr/src/linux
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) possibly /usr/src/linux/include
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) might work then
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) not sure what specifics that build wants
<baschd> Lathiat this error seems to be caused because something in /lib/modules/2.6.../build is missing
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) baschd: yeh so symlink that like i said
<baschd> Lathiat well I'll try that :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) baschd: its just a smlink to either the linux source or the source/include, i forget which sorry
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) im off
<stuNNed> Lathiat, yes, but ubuntu's default kernel config loads piix as modules and such other ide support, which causes the hsf modem driver to die, linuxant recommended building that stuff into kernel so that's what i did, using ubuntu's kernel sources
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: ah ok
<stuNNed> Lathiat, i'll try oss or see what else i can do, hal complains at boot guess missing patches
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: they probably wont break alsa tho
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: *not having those patches)
<baschd> Lathiat merci...that worked!!! :)
<swat_> hi
<swat_> i was under the impression that the intel centrino wireless stuff had now been integrated into ubuntu
<daniels> it has
<swat_> ah my bad
<swat_> it is integrated - but it's dieing :(
<swat_> ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<swat_> ipw2200: Error allocating IRQ 7
<swat_> ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -16
<swat_> ^^^ likee so
<swat_> anyone have any ideas?
<UnIData> hi, a software to admin the services (start, stop), thx.
<scoon> anyone here using an HP 2510 printer/scanner ?
<mirak> damn
<mirak> why isn't CDFS module a default in ubuntu ?
<skeff> uhm, I read the wiki and it mentioned something like installing totem-xine to get support for mp3 for instance..where do I find this totem-xine package?
<mirak> why do we need to build it ?
<skeff> How do I format my root partition for Reiser4 when installing Ubuntu?
<ceu> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<ceu> I can't eject the cd
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) skeff: you can't, reiser4 support is not available yet.
<ceu> I have to eject it as root
<ceu> (rights of /dev/hdc are ok)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ceu: you can only eject it as the person who mounted it in the first place
<skeff> Treenaks, crap, someone here told me otherwise
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) skeff: unless you use pmount..
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) skeff: oh wait other problem
<ceu> Treenaks: cdrom is mounted automatically when I insert in my cd-rom reader
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ceu: then you shuold be able to unmount it as well.. using the GUI
<ceu> Treenaks: I obtain that error using the GUI too
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ceu: that's strange. did you install some other automounting stuff, instead of the default hal + pmount?
<ceu> no, but I've recompiled ubuntu kernel. I've disabled ACPI because mi laptop has only APM
<tola> if anyone is interested... "/dev/hdb1       /mnt/hdb1       vfat    sw,users,uid=1000,gid=1000 0    0" should be "/dev/hdb1       /mnt/hdb1       vfat    rw,users,uid=1000,gid=1000 0    0" (rw not sw). I've no idea why that line works in Debian...
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ceu: why not just pass 'acpi=off' to the kernel (using grub)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ceu: also, if acpi isn't available, that is detected and acpi is not used
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ceu: just add 'apm' to /etc/modules
<ceu> at boot HAL write a message, something like "your kernel doesn't support some features"
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ceu: that's the problem then
<ceu> mmm, ubuntu stock kernel lacks some APM stuff
<trey`> daniels: you around?
<daniels> sup
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ceu: no, the ubuntu stock kernel has APM as a module
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ceu: and you have to load it by hand
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ceu: (or using /etc/modules)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ceu: because it's not auto-detected yet
<ceu> # CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ceu: file a bug
<ceu> (in /boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-686)
<trey`> daniels: hey, I get a flickering effect with the new Xorg packages when something on screen in scrolled/changes in some way... is this a known bug, or related to settings in some way?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) trey`: drive?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) +r?
<ceu> Treenaks: ok
<trey`> Treenaks: I don't follow?
<stuNNed> Treenaks, does soundcard detection rely on hal?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) trey`: which drivre do you use?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed: no, it's done by hotplug
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed: so it relies on the kernel supporting your sound card
<trey`> Treenaks: driver? trident...
<stuNNed> Treenaks, ok, just recompiled an ubuntu sources kernel due to needing to compile piix and related into the kernel not as module now soundcard isn't detected by alsa or hotplug ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) trey`: because I have the latest xorg and nothing is flickering during scrolling
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) trey`: so it must be a driver issue
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed: why do you need those in the kernel instead of as module?
<trey`> Treenaks: that would make more sense I suppose...
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed: strange, did you use the ubuntu config as a base?
<kris_> hi all!
<trey`> Kinda sucks though... and never saw it with xfree  :/
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) trey`: xfree has other problems with trident (Xv anyone?)
<stuNNed> Treenaks, linuxant drivers tech support suggested it, problem with i/o, the disk drive, and linuxant nonfree driver
<stuNNed> Treenaks, yes, used ubuntu config as base
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed: linuxant.. there you have your probleme.
<trey`> Treenaks: this is more noticeable/annoying to me though  :(
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) -s/
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) -e
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) trey`: try playing with the different Xaa-disable options
<trey`> Treenaks: aight... thanks  :)
<stuNNed> Treenaks, yes but i don't have any other option to get the modem working
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) trey`: I don't know what they're called exactly, but it might let you track down the bug
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed: get a non-winmodem.. that's the best solution..
<stuNNed> Treenaks, it's build into the laptop, oh well, thanks anyways
<stuNNed> build/built
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed: I have a PCtel HSP micromodem :) not supported in any way.. just taking op space in my laptop ;)
<stuNNed> Treenaks, :-|
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed: I have wireless and DSL anyway..
<kris_> what is the best way to play movies in ubuntu (all codecs)? is it by installing mplayer (as described in a sticky forum post) or is it better to play movies with totem- by installing totem-xine?
<cenerentola> hi ya there
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) kris_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<robertj> hey all, what's the proper way to burn an iso with cdrecord when -scanbus doesn't turn up any entries?
<cenerentola> treenaks: could you plz tell me where i can find hoary iso?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) robertj: what's your CD-writer device?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) cenerentola: I don't know
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) robertj: is it IDE?
<robertj> yah
<robertj> otherwise scanbus would show it
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) robertj: then just use dev=/dev/hdc or whatever it is (check with dmesg)
<robertj> thanks
<will> mjr: u there?
<will> anyone know anything on screen corruption running in 16bit colour?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) will: that depends, which driver are you using
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) will: and warty or hoary?
<will> Treenaks: hoary with an intel 810
<will> (built in gfx)
<robertj> Treenaks: thanks
<will> works fine in 24bit mode, but not 16, which i need for hardware acceleration
<robertj> treenaks: I also used that value in xcdroast before figuring out that I had no clue how to use it
<robertj> treenaks: that is one horribe UI ;)
<skeff> guys.. I tried installing package 'gstreamer-mad' to get support for MP3 in my Rhythmbox, but to no avail.. what do I need to do?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) skeff: read the instructions again
<will> skeff: use xmms or totem-xine
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) skeff: also, you might need to restart rhythmbox
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) will: no, rhythmbox works fine
<carlos> skeff: gstreamer0.8-mad
<skeff> carlos, ah ok..0.6 is in the repository.. how do I get 0.8 then?
<carlos> skeff: do you have "universe" in your sources.list?
<will> Treenaks: any idea on the screen corruption?
<kris_> has anybody successfuly "cloned" a dvd in linux? -how? -I really do not want to use Windows for that (am currently using DVD shrink).
<skeff> carlos, yes, I wouldn't see gstreamer-mad at all if I didn't.
<carlos> skeff: then, just apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<robertj> doh!
<robertj> I just wrote a symlink to disk ;)
<skeff> carlos, what the hell is the point of Synaptic if I can't choose what packages I actually want to install?
<carlos> skeff: if you are using synaptic
<carlos> just search for it
<tola> does anyone have a working dvb-t card in Ubuntu? I'd quite like to get my Hauppauge Nova-T working.
<carlos> if it's available from apt-get it should be available from synaptic
<robertj> where does the right click to burn iso source code live
<skeff> oh god, what quirky system
<robertj> is it a nautilus plugin or coded in?
<carlos> robertj: nautilus-cd-burner
<carlos> a kind of plugin
* robertj was hoping to find it would be a python plugin or something
<skeff> is it possible to manage a playlist with Rhythmbox?
<robertj> hrmm, cd drive is failing with timeouts after hoary upgrade
<kris_> has anybody successfuly "cloned" a dvd in linux? -how? -I really do not want to use Windows for that, but it's so easy using DVD shrink...
<kris_> anybody?
<stonegu1> Anyone know how to open ports 6881-9 for azureus?
<will> stonegul: azureus worked for me with no problems
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stonegu1: no ports are closed on ubuntu, thats probably somethign to do with your router and we cant help you there, read your router/modem manual
<will> does anyone know about screen corruption here?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) will: what driver are you using?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) will: what kind of card
<stonegu1> will, I'm getting NAT error on port 6881. I have hardware firewall, but ports are open there, and evrything ok under Windows.
<will> intel 810 built in graphics
<mirak> hi
<mirak> with wich software can I encode wav files to ogg or mp3 or flac ?
<will> stonegul: check your firewall/router config...it must be something there 99.9% sure
<will> Treenaks: is it a shared memory problem?
<skeff> can I get amarok working in Ubuntu=
<mirak> skeff: yes
<mirak> install it
<mirak> and run amarokapp
<mirak> first
<mirak> then amarok
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) will: it could be.. could be a lot of different things
* rjek wonders what amarok is, other than a Mike Oldfield album.
<mirak> with wich software can I encode wav files to ogg or mp3 or flac ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) will: which version are you using? warty or hoary?
<stonegu1> will - I think blockage is in ubuntu configuration, but I can't find anything relating to firewall component. Any clues?
(rjek/#ubuntu) mirak: ogg123, lame, and flac, respectively.
<skeff> mirak, the what? How do _install_ it then? I don't see an amarok package in the Ubuntu repository, main nor universe
<mirak> skeff: un multiverse
<mirak> in
<mirak> you should know that kde is in multiverse
(rjek/#ubuntu) Not ogg123.  Duh.  I'm not awake yet.
(rjek/#ubuntu) oggenc.
<BWF89> whats this chat for
(rjek/#ubuntu) Chatting about Ubuntu.
<BWF89> i'm useing live CD
<BWF89> how to I get AIM
<will> Treenaks: problem is, i only have a S3 card, maybe i should try that
(rjek/#ubuntu) Have you tried gaim?
(rjek/#ubuntu) I'm not familier with the Live CD.
<BWF89> ok
<tola> I've noticed that dvb_core is loaded by default - not sure what that is
<BWF89> I thought Gaim was it's own messenger
(rjek/#ubuntu) I'd imagine gaim is your best bet, though.
<BWF89> ill try that
<will> stonegul: have u installed a firewall of anytype in Ubuntu? ie firestarter?
(rjek/#ubuntu) BWF89: Gaim's a metamessenger.  It does alsorts of protocols.  Even IRC.
<BWF89> just like Kopeka on SLAX
<cardador> BWF89: isnt it Kopete?
<BWF89> no this is GAIM
<BWF89> last week I was useing SLAX live cd and it had Kopeka
<cardador> never heard of Kopeka
<mike998> kopete?
<BWF89> ok, it's working
<stonegu1> will - no, my addins are Java 1.5 (from wiki instructions) and azureus. Since I have hdw router/fwall, I don't need anything for sfw/
<will> humm, and the azureus config, on the port test page could not open its port?
<skeff> mirak, get bent, there is no amarok in universe, and there is no multiverse!
<stonegu1> will - Exactly! I can d/l, but I want to be a nice guy and share :)
<mirak> skeff: lol, go hung yourself
<mirak> skeff: use hoary
<will> stonegul: of course otherwise you get booted of the site!!!, umm let me think a bit
<skeff> mirak, I think perhaps coming from gentoo and not debian leaves me a bit disabled on Ubuntu..
<Karnaugh> skeff: it gives you the chance to use a real distro though
<mirak> skeff: well debian is clearer on this
<will> stonegul: go to www.grc.com and try the ShieldsUP!! test, select custom ports and scan the azureus ones. That should give you an idea of their actuall status
(mjr/#ubuntu) will, now I am, but don't know anything about the corruption thing
(mjr/#ubuntu) will, if it's possible, I'd try if Hoary's X.org server fixes that
<will> mjr: hi!
<will> mjr: last night i tried the 16bit thing, but screen corruption at the top, then the screen seem to change res, then it froze up completely. had to drop to recovery and re-edit xorg.conf
<MaFioZoX> hi
(mjr/#ubuntu) oh yeah, you _were_ using x.org already
<MaFioZoX> who speak french???
<deFrysk> the french ?
<MaFioZoX> I have a prob with my linux and im noob on it I need help
(mjr/#ubuntu) will, well, try the dri mailing lists then. Oh, and did you muck up with the memory settings that I blathered about? Things like that could happen if it was told to use more memory than is actually available
<will> oh, did not look at that, and i thought, this seems like an overlap in memory
<MaFioZoX> lol
<will> mjr: so if i cant configure the gfx memeory in BIOS, where would it be possible?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) is it possible to install ubuntu on an encrypted FS (even root?)
(mjr/#ubuntu) will, as I said, there might've been some kernel parameters or something, but you'll have to ask the dri people for spesifics
<will> mjr: i dont even know how much memory its using...maybe winbloze will tell me
<potato> Treenaks, theoretically it's possible
<potato> Treenaks, you might need some initrd to boot it, though
<|m0rph|> hy ppl, i'm having a problem here and need help
<will> mjr: okay will get on to that
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) potato: well, ubuntu works with initrds anyway.. so it shuold be possible to "patch it in"
<potato> it is possible
<potato> but you'll have to do some reading
<potato> the initrd howto is pretty good
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) http://perso.crans.org/~segaud/dm-crypt-initrd-HOWTO.html :)
<|m0rph|> i've updated to firefox 1.0 and since then my X doest start, i need to kill a bunch of processes then startx
<potato> Treenaks, so why do you ask then if you've got the right howto ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) potato: I just googled it up
<potato> you prolly need the appropriate crypto support compiled into your kernel
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) potato: but maybe there'd be an easier integrated ay to do it
<potato> I don't really see the point of putting your whole root into an encrypted file system
<MaFioZoX> hey I need help...
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) potato: well, my /home then..
<potato> easier to just put your data into some crpyted loop for or such
<potato> and mount it in your /home/username if you must
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) potato: well, it's my laptop, so I have to mount it if I want to log in...
<ogra> jdub, Kamion, or anybody else from the team ?
<|m0rph|> i've updated to firefox 1.0 and since then my X doest start, i need to kill a bunch of processes then startx
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |m0rph|: did you update the package?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |m0rph|: or did you install some other version?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |m0rph|: the only way to upgrade to 1.0 reliably is by using the package in hoary -- if you don't want hoary, stick with 0.9.3
<|m0rph|> i've updated
<|m0rph|> used the hoary package
<|m0rph|> but now i cant boot X without killing all processes
<|m0rph|> is says " an X window is already running do you wish do try another screen server .... "
<will> ogra: you part of the ubuntu development?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |m0rph|: use all of hoary or all of warty, not a mi9x
<ogra> will: nope....
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |m0rph|: and don't try to run 2 Xs at the same time..
<potato> you can run 2 Xs
<stonegu1> Will: OK. Says the ports are stealthed. A win98 bos on my lan says the same thing, so it must be the router.
<potato> but you have to tell it to use another display
<potato> and another user
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) potato: yes, but not by default
<ogra> will: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MaintainerCandidates  :)
<|m0rph|> i've only updated do firefox
<|m0rph|> and then that happened
<|m0rph|> i'm not starting 2 x's
<will> stonegul: sounds right. Ubuntu never seems to block any ports...good luck with the router!
<steini> hi out there...
<Talliesin> hi in here...
<steini> which packages must be installed to play DVD with totem
<steini> I installed totem-xine already...
<ogra> steini: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> hi btw.....
<steini> ogra, yes I know I've to instal that libdvdcss but I can't find it with apt-get :)
<eduncan> whats the best way to update the kernel in Ubuntu?
<ogra> steini: enabled universe and the marillat repository as described on the page ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) steini: read the page better.
<ogra> eduncan: synaptic ?
<steini> ogra, I've already added multiverse and universe
<ogra> steini: and marillat ?
<steini> ogra, well I see...I forgot that ;)
<kensai> steini, you need marillat
<steini> thankyou :9
<steini> perhaps I should really read more carefully *g
<kensai> steini, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<ogra> steini: kein problem ;)
<BWF89> hey everyone im back
<BWF89> could someone help me out with this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5605
<BWF89> is anone there?
<lemsx1> BWF89, you are kidding right?
<BWF89> im a linux newv
<lemsx1> BWF89, you are installing stuff to the read-only CD?
<BWF89> it trys to install to the cd?
<BWF89> I thought it used ram
<lemsx1> BWF89, no, it gets upacked (like WinZip does). you have to extract it... and then you would install it to the hard disk... you can't do that running from the live CD
<BWF89> ok
<lemsx1> if you have enough ram you could, in theory, do a huge tmpfs partition and install it there
<BWF89> so if I was running Ubuntu from the HDD it would just go to the setup program when I clicked the file I downloaded?
<lemsx1> if you were running it from the HD, then it would act as you would expect
<BWF89> ok
<lemsx1> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<lemsx1> would install it for you
<BWF89> I thought linux sucked because of this
<BWF89> good thing you helped out and didn't ruin it for me
<lemsx1> np
<lemsx1> linux does suck though
<lemsx1> just less than windows
<BWF89> whys that
<lemsx1> :-)
<BWF89> oh
<BWF89> how to i make icons smaller?
<lemsx1> because linux is not ready yet
<BWF89> what doyou mean not ready
<lemsx1> smaller? you must be a young dude
<BWF89> 14
<greg__> lemsx1:: do u suggest that windows is ready?
<BWF89> I told you im a linux newb
<lemsx1> don't take my words literally
<lemsx1> greg__, no, windows sucks more than linux... read again
<BWF89> ready for what? Linux is mainly for servers
<BWF89> but it's starting to get into desktops
<lemsx1> BWF89, it's not "ready" i should've written
<greg__> lemsx1:: dooh.. right :)
<lemsx1> BWF89, ready is a subjective term
<lemsx1> greg__, ;-) lol np
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) BWF89: I disagree, its already got a good chunk of the desktop right, it has a few things missing -- also as lemsx1 suggests, its a subjective term
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) linux for me, is a far better desktop than windows ever has been
<deFrysk> windows is not ready for the internet yet
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) same for my mum
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) and shes not computer literate at all
<deFrysk> so better not use it
<greg__> lemsx1:: my advocacy mode turned on too quickly :)
<lemsx1> BWF89, yeah, because of those "little" things missing is not fully ready... perhaps 2 more years
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) she has a bit of an idea but nothing fancy
<BWF89> anyway, how do I make the icons smaller?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) under liinux all her stuff including the scanner just works
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) under winows its a nightmare
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) and we've never used any other OS so
<lemsx1> deFrysk, I couldn't agree more. windows is not a multi-user system ready (or network aware by that matter)
<lemsx1> greg__, keep evengelizing
<kensai> Windows is pre-internet technology
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) lemsx1: and that feature udner linux works to its disadvantage, or well it has, its getting alotbetter
<daniels> dudes, offtopic
<lemsx1> BWF89, in Nautilus Preferences you have a choice to make icons a certain size by default ... 50% 100% etc...
<will> Lathiat: glad your mum is following the trend :)
<kent> BWF89, you can rightclick on the icons and choose to stretch them. Not sure if its spelled like that, since im using another translation. But, its there in the menu if you rightclick on icons.
<Karnaugh> is there any difference between doing apt-get install foo, and aptitude install foo?
<kent> BWF89, di as lemsx1 sais. Hes right, and im sort of wrong ;)
<BWF89> oh
<BWF89> that's cool
<lemsx1> Karakth, aptitude rocks and apt-get is simple... apt-get works great for most, but aptitude is best for everything else
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Karnaugh: somewhat, aptitude pulls in recommended packages, which can be good, it more or less does the same thing tho
<BWF89> I can make my most used icons bigger and my less used ones smaller :)
<BWF89> but is there a way for me to make ALL of them the same size
<Karnaugh> Lathiat: ahh
<lemsx1> Karnaugh, just remember to open aptitude by itself first, and remove those pesky uninstallation options (automatic stuff)
<Karnaugh> lemsx1: hmm?
<Karnaugh> lemsx1: I dont see how apt-get is easier, i mean its the same command line
<lemsx1> BWF89, nautilus -> preferences ... look for it in the first tab
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) lemsx1: ive never had an issue with that?
<Karakth> ...
<Karnaugh> I thought aptitude like auto resolved dependencies, warned you of bugs in packages etc as well though
<mirak> why the hell I have no sound when trying to rip a CD exept when using cdfs module ?
<lemsx1> Karnaugh, they are both easy... aptitude makes your life simpler by being "smarter" about certain things
<BWF89> nautilus?
<BWF89> you mean: computer->desktop preferences
<lemsx1> BWF89, i'm sorry... click on the HOUSE icon and go to Edit->Preferences
<lemsx1> BWF89, what used to be Explorer in windows (to manage your folders and files) here is called "Nautilus"
<BWF89> live doesn't have a house icon that I can see
<madsen> Hmm, I used my old grub when installing Ubuntu (specifically asked it to NOT install a bootloader), but it can't mount the hd partition /dev/hda1 when booting. Any clues.
<lemsx1> mirak, perhaps your CDrom is not attached to your sound card?
<lemsx1> madsen, you are sure that /dev/hda1 is a valid partition? not swap or something
<lemsx1> Lathiat, some times aptitude decides that a package has not been used for N number of days and it decides to remove it... and this creates a chain of things that needs to be removed... but you might not want that
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) lemsx1: hmm, ive never seen that
<lemsx1> Lathiat, that's why i always turn off this feature in Aptitude's ui dependancy menu
<natex> madsen, what error message do you get?
<lemsx1> Lathiat, run aptitude by itself and go to the "GUI" and you will see those options... if they are off, turn them on and use it for a few days :-) you will see
<BWF89> thanks for the help, I'm going to go explore the world of open source
<madsen> lemsx1: Pretty sure, it ran winxp before, then I reformatted it to ext3 and installed ubuntu on it.
<madsen> natex: That I can't mount the partition.
<natex> can you mount it after you boot?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) god damnit
<will> mjr: u there?
<lemsx1> madsen, but at least you can start up in Linux? i'm not following what you mean by "mount" here
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i just accidentally removed my downloaded package lists
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) by hitting the wrong key in aptitude ;)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) gah
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) im on dialup :(
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) sigh
* Lathiat kicks lemsx1 
<will> Lathiat: why dialup?
<lemsx1> Lathiat, oops... happy accident
<natex> madsen, can you mount the partition after you have booted into linux
<yz> some folks cant get anything better than dialup, such as myself
<will> mjr: i fixed it by adding a specific amount of memory to use under devices
<lemsx1> Lathiat, i have a mkisofs.pl script that takes a local mirror (done with apt-move update) and makes as many CDs as needed for "backup" purposes... want it?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: because its all i have?
<cuga> is their a way to make apt stop bugging me about xlibmesa ? i have accelerated drivers but anytime i upgrade anything it complains it wants to overwrite that, which i don't want it to
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) hell at hom ei dont have any net access at all
<lemsx1> Lathiat, i mean, for later because you messed up already :-)
<will> Lathiat: are you in america?
<madsen> lemsx1: I'm running a debian on the side. :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: australia
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: broadband costs alot more here than america, canada, etc
<madsen> natex: Yeah :)
<lemsx1> cuga, aptitude hold xlibsmesa
<will> Lathiat: is connections on modem good there?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: and im 17 so im not rolling in money :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: its as good as any modem connection
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: sucks for SSH when your downloading stuff, lags really badly
<yz> dialup stinks everywhere
<natex> madsen, ok then you need to edit /etc/fstab to include that partition
<lemsx1> madsen, cool... any icon that open any window (folder) is fine
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) lemsx1: its ok i goto Uni tomorrow or monday so i can get the packages there at 200K/s or something
<will> Lathiat: in sweden we get 100mbit mmmmm
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: heh
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: i wish :(
<will> i only have 8mbit though
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) im at my mums so i can dialup
<lemsx1> Lathiat, you can go to a public library and get T3 access :-)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) go tno net axs at home at all
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) hoping to get 256k adsl at some point soon
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) best you can get here is 1.5mbit adsl
<yz> i on 28.8 modem in the usa, i cant get any better
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) you can get 10mbit cable in some parts
<madsen> natex: But grub won't even boot from the partition... I can't boot Ubuntu.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) yz: i feel your pain
<madsen> lemsx1: What?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i was on 28.8 for a year only 6 months ago
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) im on 36.6 now
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) slightly better
<yz> cable company wants to charge me $25,000 to install cable tv and internet
<yz> dsl not available
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) yz: woo $25k
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i got that in my petty cash drawwer!
<lemsx1> madsen, sorry madsen. disregard :-) ... got confused for a bit...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) NOT
<will> Lathiat: dont u have a 56kbps?
<yz> phone line wont go faster than 28,000
<madsen> lemsx1: Hehe, np. :)
<lemsx1> madsen, you can boot from grub, it's a matter of knowing where you put /boot
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: can get up to 44, but it sucks (bad modem or phone line or something i think(
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: so i limited it to 33.6
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: getting > 44 in perth is rare with our phone lines
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) and dsl goe sup to 1.5mbit
<will> Lathiat: jesus did u download Ubuntu?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) thats not available in all homes tho
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: not at home :)
<Talliesin> Poor ppl. Here's me complainging about rarely getting above 400
<madsen> lemsx1: I'm trying with  root (hd0,0)  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-blablabla  initrd /boot/blablabla
<will> cool
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: uwa computer club, 60mbit to the world
<natex> Talliesin, hehe
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: i used to follow debian unstable and GNOME cvs on my dialup, however
<will> mmm
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: and yes, it sucked
<lemsx1> madsen, that means that /boot is in /dev/hda1 when you mount it right?
<pauloslf> himppl
* Talliesin is signing up for 1Mb soon.
<madsen> lemsx1: yup
<Deft> has anyone had major IMAP problems in hoary's Evolution version?
<lemsx1> guys, you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic and talk about DSL and upload speed :-) no offense to anyone though :-)
<yz> ok lexsm1
<pauloslf> someone here knows how to install netstumbler at ubuntu?
<lemsx1> Deft, what version of Evolution is that? go to Help->About ... 2.1 is a Lemon. so downgrade to 2.0.x
<lemsx1> madsen, hd(0,0) should be all you need ... why do you put /boot in grub's command line editing mode?
<Deft> lemsx1, ah, exactly what I was planning then; is that just as it is currently, or is 2.1 not going to be a release version?
<lemsx1> madsen, you only specify boot when /boot is mounted in a separate partition
<cuga> lemsx1, I dont use aptitute, is their another way, with just an apt config file?
<lemsx1> Deft, i'm not sure what the deal is with 2.1... i just know is bad and people complaint about not being able to connect to imap4 (exchange)
<lemsx1> cuga, echo "xlibmesa hold" | dpkg --set-selection
<lemsx1> cuga, make sure you read the man pages for "dpkg"
<lemsx1> cuga, you can also use synaptic and use Force Version from the menu
<lemsx1> pauloslf, what's netstumbler? what does it do?
<madsen> lemsx1: Uhm, isn't it the other way around? When /boot is part of /, then it should be /boot/kernel and when /boot is a separate partition it's /kernel?
<Deft> hmm, installing warty's evo wants to blow away half of gnome
<pauloslf> found's wireless network's
<stuNNed_> Treenaks, ping
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Deft: not surprised
<lemsx1> madsen, where did you get that from?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Deft: bad idea
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed_: pong
<stuNNed_> Treenaks, think i see the problem, hotplug isn't in /etc/rc2.d anymore, what's the easiest way to add it?  it's also not in /etc/rcS.d ... ?
<lemsx1> Deft, why not use tbird? or simply apt-get source evolution (from warty) and recompile with: dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us -rfakeroot
<lemsx1> Deft, of course, you would need to edit the "control" file inside the "debian" directory
<Deft> going to use thunderbird for a while, see how it's come on in the last couple of versions
<lemsx1> Deft, and the changelog (increase the version or something
<huttan> anyone know why my gaim wont resize to be as slim as i want it to be?
<Deft> see if I can live without my calendar until the next evo update
<lemsx1> Deft, tbird rocks... just feels like a "webpage"
<lemsx1> huttan, remove the text from the icons in the buddy list
<natex> Deft, I am using Evo on warty no problems
<Deft> that sounds different to 0.6 or so when I last used it
<Deft> natex, are you using IMAP?
<lemsx1> natex, that's 2.0 right? he's talking about 2.1
<madsen> lemsx1: Memory... I just recalled it that way...
<natex> Deft, oh, no sorry I missed that part.
<madsen> lemsx1: It also fits well with how my Debian boots atm...
<will> anyone know how to disable the sound server in Ubuntu temporarily?
<natex> lemsx1, yeah, you're right I'll pipe down now ;)
<lemsx1> madsen, everything should be in /boot (no /kernel) unless ubuntu does something else now (i didn't notice that before)
<huttan> lemsx1, cant find how to do that
<lemsx1> will, talking about esound?
<stuNNed_> does hotplug init script go in /etc/rcS.d or /etc/rc2.d ?
<lemsx1> will, go to Preferences:/// and open Sound control panel
<will> lemsxl: thanks
<lemsx1> stuNNed, $> ls /etc/rcS.d/*plug*
<lemsx1> /etc/rcS.d/S40hotplug@
<stuNNed_> lemsx1, thanks
<stuNNed_> lemsx1, what's the easiest way to add it? just symlink it?
<lemsx1> huttan, go to Gaim->preferences and take it one preference window at a time
<lemsx1> huttan, it's closed to the top
<huttan> lemsx1, kk
<lemsx1> stuNNed, don't think so... you might want to read: man update-rc.d
<lemsx1> stuNNed, but: ln -s /etc/init.d/hotplug .... would do it
<stuNNed_> lemsx1, ok thanks
<lemsx1> stuNNed, i'd just do it the "right" way
<lemsx1> well guys... nice helping you for this morning... now my brain is up to speed
<lemsx1> bbl
<huttan> lemsx1, ah, thanks =)
<lemsx1> huttan, np
<madsen> lemsx1: Kernel is at: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 and initrd at: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-386, so I should just remove /boot from those paths in menu.lst?
<lemsx1> madsen, nope
<lemsx1> madsen, use update-grub and let it do what's right
<nimc> anyone knows if/how it's possible to have totem use alsa audio output for dmix ?
<will> rrrrr!
<lemsx1> nimc, check under Advanced preferences for multimedia sinks
<lemsx1> nimc, gstreamer lets you choose your output sinks and so on
<huttan> lemsx1, you know if there is anyway to see how the initrd that follows with the ubuntu install is made? Other than mounting it as a loop
<nimc> lemsx1, totem-xine i meant
<stuNNed_> damn soundcard isn't detected again
<lemsx1> huttan, i believe all that stuff is decided from /etc/ dir (some file there. i forgot where is it. read initrd-tools documentation)
<madsen> lemsx1: Uhm, I'm not familiar with update-grub... I usually just edit menu.lst by hand...
<lemsx1> nimc, uh, that's a different beast ... i don't know that
<madsen> lemsx1: Mind you, I'm using the grub from my Debian install.
<nimc> lemsx1, i dont think i have these advanced prefs.... anyone else knows maybe?
<lemsx1> nimc, that's part of gstreamer-*
<lemsx1> nimc, Applications->Preferences->Advanced->Multimedia System Selector
<lemsx1> nimc, definitely not Xine
<lemsx1> nimc, you might want to see what can you do from a .xinerc or something (all UNIX apps are like that)
<nimc> lemsx1, which movie formats does gstreamer support ? i think none ?
<lemsx1> nimc, gstreamer is a framework... as many as you want to install (and have been written) ... it's not as stable as xine, so, don't worry about it for a year or so
<lemsx1> nimc, install all the gstreamer libs anyway, they are nice to have
<huttan> lemsx1, ah yeah, i know how it works somewhat, just wanted to make a copy of ubuntus initrd to a 2.6.9 kernel, since it boots so nice offa my sata disks
<nimc> lemsx1, any movie codecs have been written for gstreamer yet ?
<ogra> nimc: http://www.fluendo.com/
<lemsx1> huttan, that's the wrong thing to do. you should just compile your 2.6.9 kernels the right way (with make-kpkg) and let pass --initrd during compilation. when you install it it will create the right initrd
<huttan> lemsx1, really? nice
<lemsx1> nimc, i'm not sure, but you might want to read gstreamer-devel mailing list (i'm a member and i see all kinds of tricks being done for encoding movies from C/comand line etc...)
<huttan> lemsx1, just add the --initrd flag to make-kpkg command ?
<lemsx1> now i'm really leaving ... ttyl
<lemsx1> huttan, no, you need more than that
<lemsx1> huttan, use my script: http://www.latinomixed.com/downloads/make-kpkg.sh.gz
<runixd> a quick question, warty hoary grumpy perky ?
<runixd> what is what?
<Riddell> runixd: the codenames for the versions of ubuntu
<runixd> I'm not stupid
<nimc> anyone knows of programs that support dmix except alsaplayer?
<Rene_S> warty is the current stable
<runixd> yeah, and the rest?
<Rene_S> hoary is in development
<voth> anyone know why the 1cd install of ubuntu seems to be a laptop one ?
<lemsx1> wow. i'm impressed... cdrecord fails to write a disc, but nautilus-cd-burner works like a charm (2.6.9 kernel... not as root)
<Rene_S> grumpy and perky are ideas
<Rene_S> for future releases
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) voth: What makes you think it is a laptop-specific install?
<runixd> ahh I see
<huttan> lemsx1, nice...that script automaitcally makes an initrd ?
<runixd> which one is closest to unstable?
(mjr/#ubuntu) lemsx1, I think it calls cdrecord, so you're just doing something differently
<Rene_S> hoary
<runixd> great, thank you
<voth> there is a line i see during the boot process that actually say's laptop (unfortunately, i don't recall the exact wording of that sentence)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) voth: It could be anything, anyway I assure it its not laptop specific and nothing to worry about..
<pauloslf> hi
<Rene_S> Ill send you my bill in the mail :)
<stuNNed_> can someone help me with my soundcard not being detected after compiling ubuntu sources custom kernel and how do i get all network devices (ppp0, ath0, eth0) to be in the default runlevel?
<pauloslf> anyone ca explain me how did i execute a program that i just instal?? i made ./configure then make then make install
<runixd> stuNNed, you add devices as auto in /etc/network/interfaces
<runixd> damn, what a userbase
<runixd> pauloslf, just run executable
<natex> pauloslf, do you know where the executable is located?
<pauloslf> it shoul be at the directory where the tar was... i think
<pauloslf> ...
<stuNNed_> runixd, damn what a userbase?
<runixd> pauloslf, go into /src directory of the stuff you compiled, or whatever its called there, after make all the executables will be there
<runixd> or the ones you want at least
<runixd> ignore that stuNNed_
<natex> pauloslf, if you did "make install" the executable will probably be in /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin
<spacey`ki> stuNNed what kind of soundcard
<SuperQ> b0nk
<spacey`ki> stuNNed_, ? what card? and does it show up in dmesg?
<runixd> why doesn't it let me to force install http instead of cd
<runixd> *from http/ftp
<ogra> runixd: it ?
<runixd> the installer
<runixd> it just hang in error loop, saying it couldn't find hoary on cd
<Majestic|Linux> when is the new version coming out
<spacey`ki> Majestic|Linux, see website
<kris_> what is the best way to autostart an app in gnome (user based)? and is it best to use /etc/init.d for system-wide apps (daemons)?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) kris_: in gnome, its under computer->desktop preferences->sessions->startup programs
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) kris_: and for system stuff you usually use /etc/init.d etc, yes
<kris_> Lathiat: thanks
<kris_> about firestarter: is it any good?
<kris_> -orelse what are the alternatives?
<kris_> (firewalls...)
* kris_ wants to take time congratulating the UBUNTU team! *applause*
<tewny> i'm a newbie.  i was curious if linux could be used to assign a domain to a box otherwise hosted by an isp.
<runixd> linux has nothing to do with it
<tewny> i thought hoary had not been released ?
<kris_> what firewall application would you recommend? really don't have so much time to figure out to do it by hand -iptables...
* malte` is using Hoary
<kris_> currently have firestarter, but... -any suggestions?
<runixd> kris_, everything is based around iptables
<kris_> i know,
<runixd> kris_, there are scripts which can configure stuff for you
<runixd> alot of them
<kris_> i know.
<tewny> runixd are you saying that would have to be done from the isps end ?
<kris_> runixd: so firestarter is not your recomendation?
<kris_> runixd: ok, so name your script as an e.g.
<runixd> kris_, no
<runixd> tewny, no
<runixd> kris_, sec
<ogra> kris_: what for do you want a filrewall in ububuntu ?
<runixd> firewall-jay
<kris_> ogra: because i am on the internet....
<kris_> runixd: thank you
<runixd> np
<ogra> kris_: all ports are closed by default, firewalls only close ports....so no need for a fw if there are no open ports ;)
<runixd> ogra, firewall doesn't just close ports
<runixd> and there is need for firewall
<ogra> kris_: as long as you dont open them manually a firewall has no use on ubuntu....
<kris_> ogra: plus, who sais that I don't have other ports open?
<ogra> runixd: what for ?
<ogra> kris_: if you run a default ubuntu there are no open ports....
<runixd> alot of stuff, packet filtering, icmp filtering, etc etc
<kris_> ogra: I somewhere read about DOS attacks,.........
* kris_ has his ubuntu far from default install.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) kris_: you cant do *anything* about DOS attacks, its life
<will> ogra: how would you list open ports?
<ogra> kris_: so you opened up anything manually that you want to filter ?
<kris_> netstat?
<drac> Lathiat, yes u can do *something* bout DOS attacks
<ogra> will: install nmapfe and do a scan ....
<drac> if you are the sysadmin of the network being attacked
<runixd> kris_, running well configured ip tables is a good idea, dispite running or not any services
<ogra> will: to your ip, not to 127.0.0.1
<runixd> ogra, it doesn't matter, as long as ip resolves to localhost loop devices will be used
<_scp> ok.. I give up... what do I use to burn cd's now the 2.6.8 broke cd burning. Ubuntu is my first experience with 2.6.x
<huttan> is it anyway to get more than 1 program to use /dev/dsp? So i can like use skype and listen to mp3 at the same time
<runixd> ok gtg
<ogra> runixd: argh, right.....
<ogra> will: so better do it from another pc :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) drac: well it depends on the DoS [i.e. packet slamming or some service bug, but most people refer to packet slamming when they use the term DoS] , but in general, as a home user, you cant do diddly squat
<kris_> runixd: thank you for the tip, but still: since firestarter basically does the same thing (i assume), why configure iptables via scripting? having a gui is nice...
<ogra> Lathiat: anyways, on dialup poff/pon will solve it *g*
<kris_> runixd: so what exactly is why jay script is better than firestarter app?
<Gwildor> lathiat, couldnt you just restart your modem, and grab a new ip?
* kris_ seeks knowledge.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ogra: not if you have a static ip
<will> how can you start the sound server from within x?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) andnot if they are chasing your IP on irc
<drac> Lathiat, of course but some DOS are also used to crash a box with packet slamming ...
<ogra> Lathiat: hmm, on dialup ?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) or some other medium
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ogra: you can get static ips on dialup over here pretty easily
<huttan> is it anyway to get more than 1 program to use /dev/dsp? So i can like use skype and listen to mp3 at the same time
<drac> huttan of course
<ogra> Lathiat: hmm, i couldnt imagine a german provider offering this.....
<drac> use a sound deamon
<drac> like esd or artsd
<drac> ...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ogra: well, it happens here :)
<kris_> runixd: ?
<ogra> Lathiat: but then it wouldnt help.....youre right :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ogra: i used to run an irc network that attracted alot of DoS, i know :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stupid skrept kiddiez
<huttan> drac, nice
<ogra> Lathiat: cmon, the are the programmers of tomorrow *shiver*
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ogra: haha :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ogra: your funny :)
<ogra> :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ill admit to having slight irc kiddiesh actions once
<huttan> drac, but how do i get my programs to understand what to use ?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) nuked a channel for some mirc script with a backdoor in it using flooders on my dialup -- i consider it a service so i dont feel guilty about it :)
<huttan> drac, or eassier...what device should they use? regular /dev/dsp ?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) flooded the channel, got set invite only, flooded off the only op which was a bot
<huttan> drac, i make esd use the device /dev/dsp ?
<drac> yes and then you tell xmms to use esd
<drac> gaim to use esd
<ogra> huttan: esd already uses it .... by default
<ogra> huttan: just tell the apps to use esd
<drac> and then you have sound being played live, by all your software using esd
<huttan> ogra, kk
<huttan> brb
<pauloslf> what does this mean: configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<ogra> pauloslf: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ogra> pauloslf: there seems no compiler installed....
<pauloslf> i have to execute that comand fisrt?
<ogra> pauloslf: you can install build-essential with synaptic or with the command above, it will pull in everything necessary for compiling
<kris_> Lathiat: why do you think firestarter is not a recomended firewall?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) kris_: I never said that
<stuNNed_> godamn buggy dell bios :D
<kris_> Lathiat: ok, let me rephrase: why would _you_ not recommend it?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed_: spam them about it ;
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ;)
<kris_> Lathiat: based on your vast experience when the fw was most needed...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) kr	never used it, so I have no opinion
<stuNNed_> Treenaks, everything working with a few kernel boot arguments :D still haven't tested godamn linuxant drivers with no piix as modules though
<stuNNed_> Treenaks, /me spams away :D
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed_: what dell product do you have?
<stuNNed_> Lathiat, all working now, dell inspiron 8200 laptop
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed_: ah cool, hows that going for you?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) im ponering getting a dell inspiron 510m
<stuNNed_> what actually does nolapic do?
<stuNNed_> Lathiat, it's ok once you get around the dell bios bugs
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i wish the AU models shiped a SXGA+ 14.1" version
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed_: it disables the local apic
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) 15" is too big but you can only get it in XGA
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed_: yeh i know about those
<stuNNed_> Treenaks, what is local apic?  sharing irq's or something right?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) http://www.adriansrojakpot.com/Speed_Demonz/New_BIOS_Guide/APIC_Function.htm
<stuNNed_> Treenaks, thanks mate
<stuNNed_> Treenaks, will i see system slowdown with nolapic?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed_: not likely
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) stuNNed_: or not much anyway
<Gwildor> guys, since my hoary upgrade i dont have sound from ET anymore, can anyone help?
<Gwildor> nvm, gotta go, ill fix it later
<daveon> nas
<daveon> existen los paquetes de monodevelop en ubuntu?
<daveon> sorry
<daveon> are avaliable in ubuntu monodevelop packages
<daveon> ?
(BrittBS/#ubuntu) daveon, si ... uno momeno :)
<ogra> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<ogra> daveon: tseng ^^^^
(BrittBS/#ubuntu) ogra, that's what i was looking for
<ogra> :)
<wfx> hi, how can i turn off the automount function (cd's)
<stuNNed_> ah, looks like i can get by with just acpi_irq_isa=7
(BrittBS/#ubuntu) wfx, gnome-volume-manager
<stuNNed_> now to test this weekend if building piix into kernel and not as module fixes the godamned linuxant issue
(BrittBS/#ubuntu) wfx, er ... the capplet for it anyway :)
(BrittBS/#ubuntu) wfx, gnome-volume-properties
<ogra> wfx: computer->desktop settings->Removable Media (Wechseldatentrger in german :))
<wfx> thx ;-)
<unperson> So I just tried to load eBay's front page with firefox and had it just go busy and become completely unresponsive for several minutes.  Anyone else see this behavior?
<kris_> has anybody had any bluetooth experience in ubuntu?
<kris_> i am interested in gnokii alternatives...
<kris_> to connect to my phone.
<riffic> hey ubuntu chat
<daniels> works for me fine with my sony ericsson k700i
<kris_> so, to use as modem and to have contact (and mybe calendar) synching
<riffic> can someone help me try to fix some hard lock problems as I am still having the same issue as yesterday
<riffic> gnome hard locks my system when it loads
<riffic> hoary
<TenPlus1> hi peeps
<TenPlus1> Can I ask the room a Q?
<imnes> Is there a meta package of development tools available, something that will give me the typical compilers and build tools or do I need to isntall them all individually?
<TenPlus1> Does everyone using the Ubuntu distro, do you think it's easy to use and has the s/w u need ??
<kris_> has anybody had any bluetooth experience in ubuntu?
<imnes> TenPlus1: yes, but I wish it could include the non-supported types, like Java, Macromedia natively instead of having to go through the extra steps to isntall them.
<zenwhen> hey riffic
<natex> TenPlus1, it has alot of good ubuntu packages and there is always the "universe" repository
<tewny> its a desktop distro.  has everything you would expect a desktop distro to have though it seems a bit light to me
<ogra> kris_: daniels answered you
<TenPlus1> Didn't know java and flash weren't included... bummer...
<kris_> ogra: thanks
<ogra> kris_: :)
<TenPlus1> but easily installed as u say...  does it have good network support for sharing the .net with others ?
<imnes> TenPlus1: They're easy to install, just not in by default.
<kris_> daniels: what software are u using?
<imnes> You mean like internet connection sharing?
<imnes> or sharing your files on the network?
<wfx> ogra, xchat desteroy specialchars like the  in wecheseldatentrger.
<ogra> TenPlus1: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<TenPlus1> yeah... both, sharing files with a WinXP laptop and the internet connectoin also
<ogra> wfx: oops
<daniels> kris_: gnome-phone-manager, gnome-obex-server, bluephone
<imnes> TenPlus1: I'm not sure, I've never tried to share my files with a windows machine.
<kris_> daniels: and it works? syncing as well?
<daniels> kris_: seems to
<TenPlus1> I know you can share files/folders/printers using Samba network, it's just the Internet sharing that confuses me
<kris_> daniels: thanks, will give it a try
<imnes> Looks like it does have samba support in the network options.
<TenPlus1> kewl...
<imnes> I don't know for internet connection sharing but you can do that from the command prompt if you have to.
<wfx> where can i find a package for cinelerra (its a movie editor -> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3)
<TenPlus1> When installing Ubuntu, do you need 1 partition on multiple ?
<imnes> You pick a drive, it will erase all partitions and setup itself.
<natex> TenPlus1, one will do. You can let it pick how to partition or you can do it yourself.
<TenPlus1> wow, easy install... :)
<ogra> kris_:
<ogra> kris_: hehe
<kris_> ogra: :)
<wfx> for what is the user hal
<ogra> wfx: for hal ?
<wfx> ogra, in /etc/group are entrys like this cdrom:x:24:wfx,hal
<wfx> how is hal?
<ogra> wfx: you know kubricks 2001 ?
<TenPlus1> Will Ubuntu read/write to NTFS partitions ok ?
<wfx> :) yes i have it
<ogra> wfx: its a crazy computer :)
<unperson> Eh, so can someone else out there with the standard warty firefox build take a look at www.ebay.com and tell me if you can view the page ok?
<ogra> wfx: just kidding
<ogra> wfx: its the Hardware Abstraction Layer
<ogra> wfx: shown through your deviace manager
<natex> TenPlus1, have you used alinux distro that writes to NTFS ok?
<cuga> unperson,  yeah works fine, are you on an amd64?
<TenPlus1> not really, only read from
<unperson> cuga, Nope, just a celeron.
<cuga> unperson, then i have no clue what the problem is, firefox 0.9.3 in ubuntu works fine
<natex> TenPlus1, NTFS is supported by the kernel. not the distro.
<TenPlus1> ohhh... thx for the info
<unperson> cuga, Bizarre.  Maybe it's a video issue specific to my chipset or something.
<natex> you bet.
<cuga> unperson, does it crash?
<unperson> cuga, In other words, maybe it's X that's really the problem, not actually firefox.
<ogra> unperson: works from germany .....0.9.3 warty
<TenPlus1> thx for the help peeps :)
<unperson> cuga, That program becomes completely unresponsive.  But it can be shutdown with a kill -TERM.
<ogra> unperson: other sites with this prob ?
<unperson> ogra, Nope, it's the first and only one.
<ogra> unperson: does it happen everytime ?
<unperson> cuga, After it goes unresponsive, then there's come weirdness with switching between windows on that virtual desktop, though it still works if I switch using the taskbar or switch to another desktop.
<superted> anyone got the xmms-mp4 rep?
<unperson> ogra, Yes.
<cuga> unperson, weird, definatly something funky
<unperson> Well, let me try to apt-get update the lasted xserver patch just in case that miraculously fixes the issue.
* wfx is back in some houers
<unperson> Thanks for the info.  Useful but discouraging that it's just me.
<WW> Has anybody edited a wiki page recently?  My cursor keys don't work in the wiki editor.
<rip024> after reading some about ubuntu I'm little lost will dvd's play or not
<ogra> rip024: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> rip024: they will with these packages :)
<rip024> but my guess is I will not be able to back my dvd's and cd's up true
<ogra> rip024: why not ?
<rip024> that's where I get lost  if I use those packages I'll be able to copy my dvd's I buy and play on my dvd player
<ogra> rip024: i am not copying dvds, but all that i tried played fine on ,y laptop.... ripping .ogg files from audio CDs works fine....
<ogra> rip024: i think there is als a program for copying dvd to disk in the marillat repository mentioned on the wiki
<ogra> also
<nils_> I just installed ubuntu, can anyone please give me a debian mirror I can add in synoptics?
<nils_> I'am not sure if I shall have sid/sarge/stable...
<ogra> nils_: dont do that.... all debian packages are in ubuntu
<nils_> hmm?
<nils_> I cannot find mplayer/xine in synoptics
<ogra> nils_: first enable universe: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<ogra> nils_: then add marillat and multiverse: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<JDahl> nils_, add multiverse, restricted to /etc/apt/sources.list. Mplayer is not in debian either, but very easy to compile from source
<eruin> whats in marillat?
<WW> Hey ogra, could you try something for me?  Try editing a wiki page, say WikiSandBox, and see if your cursor keys work in the editor.
<unikum> what the comand to unpack *.tar.bz2?
<eruin> tar xjvf *.tar.bz2
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) unikum: tar jxvf <tarchive> or use file roller (douvble click it in nautilus)
<ogra> WW: a sec.... away for a min....
<yz> tar -jxf
<JDahl> marillat is unofficial mplayer debs I think.. but mplayer works much better if you compile yourself, otherwise things like fullscreen might not work
<eruin> anyone know of some openoffice unstable debs ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) JDahl: uh
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) JDahl: the "compile yourself" is gentoo fud
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) JDahl: the packages work fine on any debian system
<eruin> can I safely use kernel-sources-2.6.9 instead of the linux-sources packages to compily my own ubuntu kernel?
<eruin> e
<rip024> hmm ogra your right well soon as my download done I'll try this  its going to be a fun night
<JDahl> Treenaks, I know - but I could never get fullscreen mode working with marillat's packages... I works if I compile it myself
<unikum> doesnt work with tar xjvf :( i tried the file roller but cant see /.icons with that
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) JDahl: change "vo=x11" to "vo=xv" in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) JDahl: simple
<rip024> any tips I have 2 harddrives  80 and 160 gig  MSI motherboard 2.2 intel pro  older 32mb ATI video card
<eruin> unikum, you can rightclick the filelist and select show hidden
<yz> another way unikum is to run: bunzip2 -c <file.tar.bz2> | tar -xvf-
<kaltertee> Hi
<yz> leave out the < and >
<kaltertee> I've got a question
<gen|out> ask away
<unikum> ahh, thanks!
<JDahl> Treenaks, hmm... I guess so, ./configure; make; make install is simple also (and avoids unofficial debs)
<ogra> rip024: for ati 3d you will like this one: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaltertee> I want to use kernel 2.6.9 because of acpi but after compiling ubuntu don't know my cards
<bugz_> why ubuntu dont support auto turnoff when i shutdown the system?
<kaltertee> @bugz_ you need acpi or apm
<ogra> WW: where is the prob ?
<kaltertee> @bugz_ try to change in grub
<WW> ogra: It is strange. My cursor keys don't do anything when I am in the wiki editor. I can still type, and I can use the mouse to move to different places.
<bugz_> kaltertee: i need acpi or apm running?
<ogra> WW: works for me, even pg-up/dn
<kaltertee> yes in my case it worked
<bugz_> kaltertee: im in dual boot (fedora and ubuntu) using fedora's grub
<rip024> thanks ya'll
<kaltertee> ok, in the menu.lst ist acpi=off behind the ubuntu-kernel
<kaltertee> ... just delete 'acpi=off' and try it
<kaltertee> i want to use kernel 2.6.9 with all drivers
<kaltertee> someone able to help me
<riffic> zenwhen: fix my gnome plz
<riffic> no one here wants to help me
<zenwhen> how did you break your gnome
<zenwhen> and what about it is broken
<WW> ogra: Stranger still... the keys work in some pages, not others.
<riffic> zenwhen: it locks up when it loads
<zenwhen> riffic, I am fairly positive that the fix for gnome issues was buying me this
<zenwhen> http://www.creative.com/zenmicro/
<ogra> WW: did you tweak your keymap anyhow ?
<riffic> and when i use xfce, it locks up when i launch nautilus
<zenwhen> odd
<riffic> zenwhen: get an ipod
<zenwhen> I dont like ipods
<riffic> like hard lock
<riffic> i cant ping my machine or ssh when it locks
<riffic> its totally fucked
<WW> ogra: No, at least not intentionally, since I wouldn't know how to do that. )
<zenwhen> I dont want a penny of my money going towards the continued survival of Apple Inc.
<genr> apple will never die
<zenwhen> riffic, did oyu upgrade to hoary?
<riffic> yes
<zenwhen> genr, I am glad you are a psychic.
<zenwhen> :D
<genr> :)
<riffic> i've been using hoary for a couple weeks now
<zenwhen> riffic, why>
<zenwhen> ?
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> Well
<zenwhen> I am not using hoary/.
<riffic> it just started this after an apt-get update/upgrade a day or two ago
<zenwhen> I cant help.
<riffic> any way i can downgrade from hoary to warty?
<zenwhen> Im using warty until hoary is "done".
<genr> this is why it is developmental
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) riffic: nope
<riffic> or at least downgrade what is broken
<unikum> where is ubuntu server? i get pretty good connection with apt-get
<zenwhen> When hoary is "out", Im going to do a fresh install.
<riffic> i need to find out what is broken first
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) riffic: what happens?
<riffic> because i have no idea why i'm locking
<riffic> Lathiat: hard lock when i launch gnome
<WW> ogra: In the pages where the cursor keys do nothing, the page-up and page-down move the whole web up and down, not the text within the editor.
<nils_> when I run gmplayer I get "ALSA lib control.c:654:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/mixer 72%"
<s0cks> Back
<riffic> using xfce currently, but also hard locks when nautilus launches
<nils_> any ideas which device I should use instead?
<riffic> so I'm assuming that nautilus is doing something nauty
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) riffic: mm nasty
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) riffic: hard to track that one down
<riffic> yeah
<riffic> jdub tried to help me yesterday
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) hah
<ogra> WW: for me it happens only on framed sites if the focus isnt in the frame .... but thats a frame issue....nothing else....
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i might as well not bother thenhaha
<riffic> the system is completely frozen when it happens though
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) riffic: did you look for signs of stuffin logs?
<riffic> no cursor, keyboard, can't ping or ssh
<zenwhen> nils_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2992&highlight=mplayer
<riffic> logs?
<zenwhen> that will fix your iissue
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) riffic: wel there are logs in /var/log
<riffic> i'm sort of clueless
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) riffic: if you look in syslog,might be some hitns as to why it crashed
<riffic> okay let me check in there
<ogra> riffic: probably something with your users config files, did you try to add a new user and reproduce it ?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) riffic: ahh ok be hard for you to decipher the crap in there then :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) riffic: Maybe a fresh install to warty is the easiest choice here
<riffic> ogra: no I didn't do that either
<riffic> =(
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ogra: pretty harsh if a user login is causing a hard system lock tho
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) sounds more like a hard drive or ram error but since its consistent thats a tad doubtful
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) riffic: how much ram do you have?
<goonie> I need help with enabling spdif on my MSI 650 Hermes machine
<riffic> 768
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) hrm
<riffic> 3 256 dimms
<riffic> sdram
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) just thinking if it was low
<riffic> its stable
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) might be hitting swap and you mnight have bad swap
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) but it won tbe that
<riffic> its been stable for a long time
<ogra> Lathiat: if its working with xfce its no HW issue i guess
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ogra: not necesarily, probably not, but its possible
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) riffic: if your around anotehr time i might have more time to help
<ogra> Lathiat: everything is possible :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) right now its 2am and i realy need to sleep :)
<riffic> yeah i'm in here off and on
<riffic> alright, get some sleep
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ogra: just like, for example, if he had bad swap, loading xfce is fairly light where as loading GNOME uses alot of memory and could cus it to start swapping and hit the bad bit, that sortof thing
<ogra> riffic: try if it happens with a new user
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ogra: or if it was bad ram
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ogra: using gnome used more that hit it , etc
<WW> ogra: Thanks for checking.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) im off, laters all
<ogra> nicght _)
<ogra> urgh
<ogra> night :)
<goonie> ogra: just wanted to thank you for all your efforts when you tried to help me with my wireless network problem.. I found a solution of sorts. I have to disable eth0 for wlan0 to work properly
<ogra> riffic: if it happens there too, its a systemwide issue, else its only about changed setup stuff
<ogra> goonie: so it works :)  thats great !
<goonie> ogra: yup.. finally I can use Ubuntu for everything I do :)
<nils_> I've a ati mobility 7500, are there any guide to get tvout working?
<riffic> should stuff like this worry me: Nov 20 13:00:46 localhost kernel: hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<riffic> Nov 20 13:00:46 localhost kernel: hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<ogra> riffic: yep
<unikum> is there any command to past into a shell? ctrl+v doesnt work...
<riffic> =(
<riffic> really?
<riffic> like how badly?
<kris_> is there anything wrong installing totem-xine and thusly removing ubuntu-desktop?
<ogra> riffic: this are read write errors of your harddisk
<WW> unikum: Select the text with right-click-and-drag.  Insert the text somewhere else with middle-click.
<ogra> kris_: nope, ubuntu-desktop is a empty package
<mirak> do you see this signs :    ?
<WW> unikum: I mean, select with LEFT-click-and-drag.
<ogra> i see signs !
<WW> mirak: Old MacDonald had a farm?
<genr> e i e i o
<ogra> o for euro ?
<ogra> hmm
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) JDahl: unofficial debs are better than no package management at all :)
<mirak> WW: :) it was just accent tests
(mjr/#ubuntu) mirak, they look fine
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) JDahl: at least with unofficial debs you get a warning that it'll break (dependencies)
<ogra> mirak: nice accent ;)
<WW> mirak: Yup, they showed up fine here.
<mirak> well I am accused of trolling on a french channel because I don't use iso-8859-15
<ogra> mirak: utf-8 ?
<tvon|x31> stupid french
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mirak: explain them that UTF-8 is the way of the future
<mirak> Treenaks: explain it to them
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) or just don't use accents.. see if they care
<mirak> they don't understand I will not change my charset each time somebody is not happy
<mirak> utf8 only is a problem for them
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) neither will they..
<kris_> does anybody know why capitain hook died?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mirak: it's a problem for mirc..
<kris_> -he wiped his ass with a wrong hand.....
<genr> kris_, aligator was hungry
<mirak> I see iso-8859-15 accent with utf8, so by definition   utf8 > iso-8859-15  , so it's logical and more practical to use
<mirak> it
<mirak> kris_: you want to use your phone joker ?
<Phr0stByte> int SDL_BlitSurface(SDL_Surface *src, SDL_Rect *srcrect, SDL_Surface *dst, SDL_Rect *dstrect);
<Phr0stByte> sorry, wrong channel
<s0cks> So once I get the ISO file, burn that to bootable data disk?
<kris_> mirak: did not understand u.
<ogra> s0cks: yep
<netmonk> hello! anyone with idea how i can erase cd-rw in Ubuntu?
<ogra> netmonk: nautilus does it automatically ir you write it
<kris_> netmonk: k3b?
<ogra> if
<diesel> I am trying to set up Ubuntu for my sister.  The wastebasket is not on the desktop (and nowhere that I can find).  How do I add the wastebasket to the desktop?
<__randy__> diesel, you can get to it using the trash applet.  If it's not on the panel you can it to it
<diesel> what's it to it????
<riffic> ogra this hard drive read/write thing is sort of scaring me.. any way I could test the drive and see if its ready to fail?
<netmonk> ogra, yes I saw that, I was just wondering if there is an option or command just for erase. Also, is there a way to set up nautilus-burn not to burn the files with root owner. After I burn the cd, the files are invisible to me, and can copy them only when i cd to /dev/cdrom. any ideas?
<riffic> this drive is my /home dir with all my media I really would like to make sure it doesn't die without backups
<__randy__> diesel, add it to it, sorry about that
<diesel> That's my question, how do I add the wastebasket to the desktop?
<ogra> netmonk: i ve never had this probs.....my cdroms are just fine on a default warty.....
<scoon> diesel: there is a setting in the gconf editor
<netmonk> ogra, hm...
<s0cks> Wow.
<s0cks> Holy crap
<ogra> netmonk: did you tewak your system anyhow ?
<ogra> tweak
<netmonk> ogra, no to my knowledge ;)
<mirak> kris_: don't matter
<s0cks> I just need the ISO file and nothing else, right?
<diesel> scoon, there is a lot of settings in the gconf editor.  Can you give any more specific details?
<ogra> s0cks: yep
<ogra> s0cks: burn a disk from it
<s0cks> ok
<s0cks> Thanks
<ogra> s0cks: burn burn it sa slow as you can....
<ogra> as
<s0cks> Really....
<s0cks> No 48x burn?
<ogra> s0cks: nope.... better 8x
<scoon> diesel:  apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> trash_icon_visible
<s0cks> 8x is ideal?
<diesel> scoon, thanks
<ogra> s0cks: should be ok.... with fast burning the cd sometimes has errors, so if you get errors on cd bootup, try a slower burn
<scoon> diesel: np
<osiris_22> so are these 3d drivers a chore to install?
<s0cks> ogra : Thanks for the help.
<s0cks> 12 percent downloaded, but this is not a good time to download large files on my computer.
<LeeColleton> is there a way to access evolution address books from openoffice?  The debian package openoffice.org-evolution isn't available in universe.
<s0cks> I am screwing with the connection and stuff.
<will> osiris_22:nvida or ati?
<osiris_22> nvidia
<will> osiris_22: go to their website...Nvidia have very good support for Linux :)
<simont> I've mounted an ntfs partition to /media/multimedia - I can browse it as root but not my user, what permission do I need to change on this folder?
<pepsicoda> how can i get xchat to open a new firefox window when i click a url, rather than using the contextual menu?
<simont> I've mounted an ntfs partition to media/multimedia - I can browse it as root but not my user, what permission do I need to change on this folder?
<osiris_22> i tried to mount my ntfs partition
<osiris_22> but it ways it couldnt read the contents of thbe drive it ticked me off
<El_Azar> hi
<El_Azar> somebody from spain???
<netmonk> simont, I don't think you can mount ntfs partition and be able to do anything else but read from it
<will> pepsicoda: that pisses me off too
<simont> THats all I want to d, is read the partition
<pepsicoda> hrm
<will> simont: you have to set the permissions man chmod
<s0cks> a 3 megabit connection is 3000 kbits, right?
<will> s0cks:nearly
<will> just under 300
<will> kb/ps
<will> Kb/s
<simont> will chmod 755 on media/windows work?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) simont: no
<simont> what will TReenaks?
<mockingbird> anyone know of a good Cad program?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) simont: unmounting, mount with correct options
<socks> Done with my net tweaking
<ogra> simont: mount it the right way
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) simont: (i.e. just use the Disks menu)
<simont> I have already added the partitions to my fstab file, and I can browse them from root, but not from normal user
<socks> Had to restart the download though
<simont> It says I do not have the necessary permissions to view the folder
<ogra> simont: show your fstab line
<will> Autocad
<simont> it is /dev/hda5	/media/multimedia	ntfs	ro,user,auto	0	0
<ogra> /dev/hda5 /media/multimedia ntfs ro,user,auto,umask=0,0,0 0 0
<osiris_22> that wasnt so hard
<ogra> oops, better /dev/hda5 /media/multimedia ntfs ro,user,auto,umask=000 0 0
<im_ka> hey
<im_ka> any1 using cedega?
<osiris_22> im getting 700fps
<pepsicoda> 2fps
<im_ka> how do you install multicd games?
<im_ka> you have to unmount a busy drive
<FTTP> anyone want to join #ubuntu-offtopic ? to discuss the sco lawsuit against ibm
<FTTP> i was reading thru legal briefs
<FTTP> interesting stuff
<mockingbird> imean for linux. ilooked at qcad and pythoncad but neither was 3d
<im_ka> any1 using cedega?
<simont> ogra - still getting access denied
<cardador> im_ka: me
<ogra> simont: did you unmount it ?
<eruin> gnome-panel-screenshot non-existant?
<ogra> eruin: thats hoary .... its in the next gnome upstream update i read.....
<eruin> ah ok
<ogra> was mover to gnome-utils
<ogra> moved
<simont> nope. that was the problem, thanks guys
<eruin> bah
<eruin> everything just works in ubuntu
<ogra> eruin: boring eh ?
<eruin> kind of ;P
<ogra> :)
<stuNNed> anyone else getting system freeze with hoary?   ...maybe gamin related ?
<eruin> not a single freeze so far
<eruin> now to sort quicktime for firefox
<melanie> ubuntu question: how can i change my mouse cursors?
<imnes> im_ka: are you using Point2Play?
<im_ka> imnes no
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) melanie: a bit
<ogra> eruin: mozilla-plugin-vlc is pretty good in quicktime....but lacks other areas....
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) melanie: but it's not really easy yet
<imnes> Use it, makes it much easier and will let you mount / unmount CDs while installing games.
<shwouchlepuff> hello
<stuNNed> sorry, probably not gamin related :)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) imnes: uh...
<melanie> treenaks: you think it's impossible?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) melanie: no, it's possible, only hard
<shwouchlepuff> what kind of package manager does ubuntu have?
<im_ka> i've got cedega+p2p from a dubious site (it's on our forums), and p2p doesn't work. cedega works, but i can't install multicd games
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) imnes: uh.. hal/pmount are used for that in ubuntu
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) imnes: please keep using that
<melanie> treenaks: aha. can you tell me?
<im_ka> imnes: i've got cedega+p2p from a dubious site (it's on our forums), and p2p doesn't work. cedega works, but i can't install multicd games
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) melanie: it's complicated..
<ogra> Treenaks: probably someone should package gcursor: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=125
<imnes> I know point2play doesn't run from within the CD path so you can unmount and swap CDs easily.  It's just less of a pain in the but.
<nils81> why do I miss smbmount?
<shwouchlepuff> anyone?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) imnes: neither does hal + pmount/nautilus
<nils81> I have samba installed
<imnes> Maybe unmount is the wrong word now anyway, it doesn't hold the drive busy when it's not reading from a disk so you can press the eject button...
<imnes> Whereas if you switch to the drive, and run cedega setup.exe, you can't eject the drive.
<melanie> where can i get gcursor?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) melanie: nowhere yet.
<shwouchlepuff> what kind of package manager does ubuntu have?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) melanie: well, you can build from source, but that, too is a) not recommended and b) hard
<riffic> apt
<ogra> melanie: at the url that i provided, but you had to compile it
<imnes> im_ka how are you starting the setup program, what command you running?
<melanie> ok. thanks.
<s0cks> Ugh. This download takes forever.
<shwouchlepuff> riffic, besides the 6 month updates, does it offer rolling updates?
<im_ka> imnes: "cedega MafiaLauncher.exe" from within /mnt/cdrom/
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) shwouchlepuff: what do you mean? daily updates?
<melanie> another question. which theme packages do work with ubuntu. i found some on art.gnome.org but i can't load it into the theme package manager.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) shwouchlepuff: yes, but those are only for advanced users
<__daniel> hey
<eruin> ogra, all I need really, thanks :)
<imnes> im_ka, switcfh to your home dir cd ~    and then run cedega /mnt/cdrom/MafiaLauncher.exe
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) melanie: gnome 2.8 themes, icon themes, window themes should all work
<mockingbird> hows the linux filesystem compare to the windows?
<shwouchlepuff> Treenaks, how advanced?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mockingbird: it's different.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) shwouchlepuff: those who can figure out how to change themselves :)
<mockingbird> treenaks: thanks
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) shwouchlepuff: (i.e. by reading the website thoroughly)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) shwouchlepuff: you'll lose support :)
<im_ka> imnes: trying that
<shwouchlepuff> Treenaks, figure out? whats there to figure out with apt?
<shwouchlepuff> Treenaks, oh, i see
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) shwouchlepuff: for some people it's magic.. don't ask :)
<im_ka> imnes: i'll nominate you for user of the year if that works
<mockingbird> whta is the base site for programs?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mockingbird: "base site" ?
<shwouchlepuff> Treenaks, heh
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mockingbird: just use the package manager -- it has almost everything
<shwouchlepuff> Treenaks, so youre saying that if i update myself, i wont get support anymore?
<mockingbird> as in "program files"
<melanie> Treenaks: art.gnome.org ->  Window Borders. is this correct?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) melanie: those too
<imnes> Is this for real?  Someone sent me a link, www.target.com and search for Anal Massage
<imnes> lol
<mockingbird> not everything
<melanie> which else?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) shwouchlepuff: no, just that "hoary" as it's called isn't supported yet :)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mockingbird: everything worthwile
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) melanie: don't know I don't know the site.
<shwouchlepuff> Treenaks, huh?
<shwouchlepuff> hoary?
<mockingbird> maybe
<Rene_S> Has anyone tried Linspire ?  I am wondering if its something  I could set up on my wifes computer and have her use it, she is pretty noobish.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) shwouchlepuff: Ubuntu only supports released distributions. Hoary is not yet released and in a state of heavy flux. It'll be supported when it's released, next April
<cardador> Rene_S: Ubuntu is better
<shwouchlepuff> Treenaks, what is hoary?
<imnes> Rene_S: I use it on my laptop.  It's nice.
<shwouchlepuff> Treenaks, that is the rolling update distro?
<ogra> shwouchlepuff: the unstable deveolpment branch
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) shwouchlepuff: the new, upcoming release.. current one is 'warty' (from 'Warty Warthog')
<shwouchlepuff> ogra, i see
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) shwouchlepuff: (Hoary Hedgehog)
<__daniel> hi ogra :-)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) shwouchlepuff: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ has details
<shwouchlepuff> heh
<ogra> __daniel: ooohh
<shwouchlepuff> thanks
<imnes> Rene_S: I think Ubuntu is better for me but for a non-technical person who just wants to be able to use it, linspire is better.
<ogra> __daniel: hehe
<mockingbird> ive heard of it apparently its 40 dollars
<ogra> __daniel: drueckst dich ?
<Rene_S> I just something she can relate too more, I suppose I could always tinker with the gnome desktop and make it more Window's like for her
<mockingbird> linspire
<__daniel> ogra: hab grad kein bock :-)
<imnes> linspire will cost you $50 a year roughly for the subscription, but the click+run service is awesome.  And you get a legal licensed DVD player in it for $4.
<Rene_S> Unless she is lying to me I doubt she can compile programs
<Rene_S> So its not like she needs a heavy duty linux
<cardador> Rene_S: its very easy to do that, just did it for my girlfriend. drag the top panel to the bottom, put show desktop, windows list on a single one, etc
<osiris_22> so like do you have to defrag linux at all?
<osiris_22> or does it stay clean its self
<__daniel> osiris_22: stays clean
<eruin> I wish vlc could update to gtk2
<imnes> Rene_S: Check this out, to install any programs in Linspire you browse the site http://www.linspire.com/lindows_products_categories.php  and find the program you want (most have good descriptions and screenshots) and click the little running-man icon.  It's that easy.
<eruin> gtk1 is was and will always be ugly ;P
<mockingbird> if youve got a dou boot system do you still have to reboot every so long for windowas?
<osiris_22> gtk?
<cardador> imnes: is it better/easier than synaptic?
<osiris_22> im using lime wire for downloads
<PotajiTo> in ubuntu you can use synaptic yo isntall everything, it haven't got screenshots, but its free
<osiris_22> limewire
<osiris_22> i just seem to have  aproblem with programs freezing up on me like amsn
<osiris_22> but nothen else does it but the programs ive put on here my self
<melanie> melanie: test
<imnes> cardador: synaptic is easy but it's a lot more convenient.  You can browse through programs and check them out instead of having to know what you want by name.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) osiris_22: did you compile them, or install the packages
<osiris_22> i installed them from .deb files
<cardador> imnes: but you have to pay for it, while synaptic is free
<imnes> Also you get some nice new-user tutorials in the system, you can view some of them from http://media.linspire.com/howto/kiosk.swf
<PotajiTo> weel imnes there a lots of pages with software for linux with descriptriosn and screnshtos, like the spanish www.softonic.com
<imnes> PotajiTo: I agree, but whatever it costs for linspire, $1.10 a week is worth having it to me.  All in one place easy to use.  Also you get discounts on some of the commercial software.
<mockingbird> im having problems w/ gtkpod: whenever i close out it loses the data
<daniels> imnes: you do know you can search for stuff in synaptic, right?
<goonie> anyone feel like helping me with configuring sound via spdif ?
<PotajiTo> well, i will not pay 40$ for installing 5 programs
<Rene_S> Is the default install good to go for internet use ?
<imnes> cardador: I guess it's the same as synaptic since they're both just front-ends to apt-get, just click+run is friendly for new users.
<imnes> daniels yeah
<mockingbird> what about wget
<PotajiTo> do you know if the bug about synaptic crashing with ubuntu hoary with xorg installed can be solved now?
<cardador> PotajiTo: i have hoary and xorg, and synaptic does not crash
<__daniel> PotajiTo: my synaptic is fine
<Rene_S> Thanks for the info guys, I am gonna dl the ISO and look at it,  just kinda wanted some opinions
<imnes> daniels: Once example, if I start up synaptic and search for "media player" all I get is the program 'beep'.  But if I search the click+run for it I get all this stuff http://www.linspire.com/lindows_products_search.php?q=media%20player that I can look through until I find something I want to try.
<PotajiTo> mine closes when i click on the 90% of the packages
<cardador> imnes: try changing the search from "name" to "name and description"
<PotajiTo> some ppl said here that was a bug
<ogra> imnes: have you seen the pulldown below the search entry in synaptic ?
<PotajiTo> well, i have hoary with xorg and kde 3.3
<imnes> yeah see, for newbies like me it's tough ;)
<cardador> imnes: i just searched for media player and found a lot of programs
<simont> How does xorg run?
<huttan> imnes, use samba
<huttan> TenPlus1, get apache and set up a webserver, it's very easy
<huttan> TenPlus1, 1 for / and 1 for swap
<simont> Worth upgrading to or not yet?
<huttan> unperson, works perfect..
<imnes> use samba for what?
<Rene_S> Runs right by my house and forgets to install on my computer
<huttan> how do i get mplayer to use esd as sound output ?
<huttan> anyone know how to get mplayer working with esd ?
<Rene_S> Look there goes that damned xorg m*&*^%f&^%$ now
<eruin> hum, anyone know how toset the default gtk1.x theme?
<stuNNed> will just about 100% of system freezes cured with 'noapic' kernel line?
<cardador> simont: xorg has been very stable for me
<eruin> simont, xorg is alot sharper than xfree here
<cardador> simont: the only issue is when i run xcompmgr to get shadows and fade effects
<eruin> apart from issues with my locale
<eruin> cardador, thats a limitation of metacity
<Rene_S> simont, aside from my poor attempt at humour xorg is quite reliable
<imnes> Sorry guys I'm not saying synaptic sucks, it's really nice I just like the click+run thing better.  But for what it's worth I run ubuntu on my desktop that I use daily, and linspire on my laptop that I use less and share with other folks.
<PotajiTo> xcompmgr works very nice for me indee
<PotajiTo> d
<eruin> PotajiTo, if you use metacity, I highly doubt that ;)
<cardador> PotajiTo: try to enable the shadows, then run synaptic and tell me the outcome :)
<ogra> simont: can you handle (often small sometimes bigger) breakages and a fast update cycle ?
<PotajiTo> i use kde 3.3
<imnes> Anybody know where I can chat with some of the wine developers?  I 'm trying to get google desktop running under linux...
<Rene_S> I been trying to break it with Windows games all night and it never chocked once.
<PotajiTo> it crashes cardador ;)
<cardador> PotajiTo: bingo!
<PotajiTo> but when i choose some packages
<PotajiTo> but it ins't very anoying
<ogra> eruin: try gtk-theme-switch for gtk1 stuff....
<PotajiTo> i can pay that for having that sweeeet shadows and trasparencies
<eruin> ogra, which package provides that?
<ogra> PotajiTo: xcompmgr is rather unusable atm
<eruin> ogra, nm ;)
<cardador> PotajiTo: it only happens with synaptic?
<ogra> eruin: gtk-theme-switch , hehe
<Rene_S> I have a copy of a OS called Linare Linux, based on Fedora core 2, but the company never got there apt repo's up and half the os is dependant on there packages.  Looked promising but ...
<PotajiTo> yes cardador
<ogra> eruin: the binary is called "switch" i think.....
<PotajiTo> it happens in more apps to you?
<cardador> PotajiTo: hmm havent tried it that much
<PotajiTo> I use kde 3.3 and that is the only app that crashes
<PotajiTo> but I think that's the only gtk app I use
<cardador> PotajiTo: ill update ubuntu from the command line and try to use it for a while
<cardador> it=xcompmgr
<PotajiTo> but cardador i will say that synaptic crashhes with xcompmgr and without
<osiris_22> how do i change my screen saver in ubuntu
<PotajiTo> since I have xorg i will say
<cardador> PotajiTo: it only happens with xcomp for me
<imnes> osiris_22: Click Computer Menu -> Desktop Preferences -> Screen Saver
<imnes> Hey guys is firefox the 'official' gnome browser now or just all the distro's including it?  All the 2.8 distributions I've tried are using it instead of epiphany / galeon
<topyli> imnes: epiphany is the gnome default
<imnes> ok
<cardador> PotajiTo: do you run xcompmgr every time you start your session? or do you have some script for it?
<eruin> any dashboard debs about?
<PotajiTo> I have an icon for it xD I just don't know how to initialize it automatically
<Rene_S> I dont know about official, but its the most popular by the look of it
<mockingbird> how do you upgrade to firefox 1.0?
<imnes> I was wondering the same thing.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mockingbird: wait until it's April and upgrade to hoary
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Firefox 1.0 is not supported for warty.
<imnes> Do we have to uninstall the .deb and manuall install the new version?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) no
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) never do anything like that.
<mockingbird> is there anyway to force the upgrade/package
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wait for hoary, that's the best.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mockingbird: no, it depends on lots of stuff that's only in hoary..
<topyli> mockingbird: build the hoary source package on warty
<mockingbird> the hoary said that its not recommended for stability
<imnes> Can you mix platforms?  If I install ubuntu amd_64 can I then install the firefox package from ubuntu i386?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) imnes: no
<citizen_freeman> is there a way I can upgrade my packages and kernel from 32bit to 64bit without reinstalling?
<imnes> that's no fun lol
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) citizen_freeman: no
<citizen_freeman> thanks
<mockingbird> what about other packages that need to be upgraded? do you just have to wait for the next release to cetch up w/ all the programs?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mockingbird: just wait for the next release.
<imnes> I guess I can grab firefox and install within my /home directory and run my local version, leave the system's install alone.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mockingbird: you won't miss much anyway.. 0.9.3 is almost identical to 1.0
<topyli> imnes: yes
<voth> is there a nice simple way to install mplayer with all the w32 codecs ?
<skeff> say.. after I've installed amaroK, how do I start it? Running 'amarok' gives me "Socket-path is not a link or a directory: /home/skeff/.kde/socket-core0"
<imnes> I was playing with ff 1.0 on fedora 3 and it has a feature where it will automatically download and install plugins when pages require them, is that a firefox feature or something fedora added?
<skeff> imnes, firefox
(CHS/#ubuntu) 
<mockingbird> treenaks: 9.3 wont run adblock,though, as well as other extensions, and it just has many annoyying little bugs, i run 1.0 on windows
<RubenV> mockingbird: both current hoary and warty run adblock fine
<mockingbird> anyone heardof /running linux on iPod, w/ the uClinux kernel?
<ogra> Treenaks: http://www.grawert.net/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/binary-i386/gcursor_0.061-ubuntu1_i386.deb
<PotajiTo> what is Gcursor?
<ogra> PotajiTo: to change your mousepointer theme
<PotajiTo> haha! I think that the default pointer in ubuntu is the best I've ever seen
<PotajiTo> I love the waiting one
<stuNNed> ogra, i think you told me already but you're running warty and just having fun with hoary?
<ogra> PotajiTo: it is...but someone asked for such a feature and i think the option should be available
<ogra> stuNNed: yep
<topyli> there are people who want animated yellow cursors with green spots on them
<s0cks> Wow.
<topyli> i guess :)
<ogra> hehe
<stuNNed> ogra, finally got a custom kernel built with piix built in, going to test linuxant winmodem drivers this weekend.
<topyli> damn firefox takes long to build
<ogra> stuNNed: great
<melanie> is there a software out there like babylon for ubuntu?
<ogra> melanie: you wanted a gcursor package.....
<melanie> ogra: yes
<s0cks> 52 Percent of ubuntu downloaded.
<counterfeitliver> can someone help me out and tell me how to find out the ip address of my box
<s0cks> Hey ogra : How many CDs should it take?
<topyli> counterfeitliver: ifconfig
<ogra> melanie: its in my repository now.... (Oliver Grawert) add it from here in synaptic https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<counterfeitliver> topyli: thanks
<mos__> can anyone tell me a good ftp frontend to use?
<ogra> s0cks: ??
<s0cks> the .iso for i386
<ogra> s0cks: there is only one for each architecture
<lil_anthony> Treenaks: are you around?
<s0cks> I know.
<melanie> ogra: hey thank you!
<s0cks> One CD covers it?
<ogra> s0cks: the release
<ogra> melanie: ;)
<topyli> mos__: gftp
<melanie> ogra: i'll try it
<mos__> topyli: ty
<s0cks> ogra : When I burn it, one CD?
<eruin> anyone know what needs to be done to make totem play divx?
<s0cks> Cause I only got one.
<eruin> currently it only plays sound for me
<ogra> melanie: works for m...even its "quick packaged"
<ogra> s0cks: jep
<s0cks> ogra : Thanks bo.
<kensai> is safe to add debian unstable repositories in sources.list and take some packages from there?
<lil_anthony> question: is there a simple method to install java yet? i had it working on firefox .9 but when i uninstalled .9 to install 1.0 i have no more java
<topyli> hey, where's bonobo?
<ogra> kensai: 99% of debian is in multiverse/universe no need for that
<kensai> ogra, I'm just searching for a more updated xfce
<ogra> topyli: wfx couldnt pay the traffic
<lil_anthony> and mozilla-mplayer doesn't work anymor geeze this sucks :(
<topyli> ogra: too bad. we do need a helpful bot here
<stuNNed> ogra, i have .deb of new industrial theme by ximian only thing is it needs to be forced to overwrite current industrial theme, interested?
<jdz_> stuNNed, You should submit it in the mailing lists
<ogra> kensai: will be in hoary....probably compile the hoary one from the source repo
<stuNNed> jdz_, which one or does it matter?
<ogra> stuNNed: take the -users list.....
<jdz_> stuNNed, The dev list.
<ogra> lol
<ogra> stuNNed: decide yourself .... *g*
<stuNNed> ogra, k thanks
<jdz_> stuNNed, Either one is ok *grins*
<kensai> ogra, I'm in Hoary and it is 4.0 I want 4.2
<kensai> ogra, I should install 4.0 and wait until it gets updated?
<ogra> kensai: hmm, so rahter the sid deb-src and apt-get build-dep  and apt-get -b source
<ogra> kensai: is it in debian already ?
<ogra> kensai: i mean a official debian archive
(crimsun/#ubuntu) Candidate: 2.70-1 500 http://http.us.debian.org sid/contrib Packages
(crimsun/#ubuntu) (mozilla-mplayer)
<kensai> ogra, well in xfce site there is the deb packages so I believe it is out already in unstable
<ogra> kensai: so ask for a sync on the -dev mailing list.....
(crimsun/#ubuntu) what are you referring to, mozilla-mplayer or xfce4.2?
<ogra> xfce
<melanie> ogra: i tried it, but when i import Grounation theme package nothing happens. even if i change the cursors to an includec package nothing happens. do i have to restart the machine?
<kensai> ogra, thanks
(crimsun/#ubuntu) they will probably go to experimental in a few weeks, kensai
<ogra> melanie: logout and in again i think
(crimsun/#ubuntu) there are still bugs we're working on
<kensai> crimsun, oohhh Ok] 
<melanie> ogra: ok, i'll try it
<DimSum> Goddamnit.
<DimSum> Just tried the Live CD in three boxes.
<DimSum> In the first two boxes, my secondary and tertiary machines, it works perfectly; if a little slowly, due to the specs
<DimSum> In my main box, it doesn't work.
<DimSum> For some reason it's selecting a refresh rate that my 400 monitor can't use.
<s0cks> Hmm... 75 hz
<DimSum> I'm using 85Hz at the moment, at 1600x1200
<s0cks> DimSum : Out of curiousity, on the first two boxes, how fast is the read-soeed?
<s0cks> speed*
<DimSum> s0cks, what, of the HDD?
<s0cks> 1600x1200 is really good
<DimSum> Not fast. Like, 6x and 24x
<DimSum> But I wouldn't want to use it on those boxes anyway
<DimSum> I want to use it on my lovely Dual Xeon system ;P
<s0cks> DimSum : It is a Live CD, so I would guess the CD Rom
<s0cks> I have a Dual P2 server
<s0cks> Which is running Fedora
<DimSum> So any idea how I can force this to use a decent graphics mode? ;P
<s0cks> And then I have my Primary, which is running a Celeron at 2.4
<DimSum> Overclocked the Celeron?
<s0cks> DimSum : Edit the source?
<s0cks> DimSum : No.
<DimSum> How come?
<s0cks> DimSum : Stock Gateway with the addition of a custom case, a bunch of leds, and a bunch of fans
<s0cks> I like my computers to run nice and cool.
<DimSum> lol, you can o/c a Northwood celeron by 50% without any temperature increase
<DimSum> Using the stock Intel HSF
<s0cks> 68 Degrees according to the on case thermometer
<DimSum> 68 degrees C?!
<DimSum> Where the hell do you live? Hades?
<s0cks> Fahrenheit
<DimSum> Oh.
<s0cks> Really cold, but it has enough fans to propel a car sized hovercraft.
<DimSum> Nice.
<DimSum> Still, o/c it
<s0cks> and the LEDs pulse with the music and such
<ogra> melanie: did it work ?
<s0cks> DimSum : I might try for a week or so, but I want reliability.
<melanie> ogra: i just restarted my system. but nothing has changed. :-(
<DimSum> s0cks: Got a P4 1.6a here @ 2.4
<ogra> hmm...going to try
<DimSum> It's been running that way for the last 3 years, and I've never had a crash
<s0cks> DimSum : Reliability becomes an issue
<s0cks> and this is my only PC and it is on 24.7
<DimSum> s0cks: I used to leave mine on 24/7, without any issues
<DimSum> Until I got the Xeons lol
<DimSum> Which, as I'm sure you're aware, you can't overclock ;P
<DimSum> Well, I could if I got a new board, but I'm too lazy
<DimSum> Getting Dual 3.6s soon anyway, so it's irrelevent
<s0cks> I just want a solid graphics card.
<DimSum> Quadro FX 2000 :D
<s0cks> Integrated 128.
* DimSum hugs s0cks
* s0cks is kinda sad about his system, but he loves it and it works for him.
<muhahaha> o
<s0cks> Couldn't be better for what I do.
<s0cks> Games and stuff
<s0cks> and also, school work.
<s0cks> and some programming.
<s0cks> It isn't really specialized.
<DimSum> lol
<DimSum> Same, I do all kinds of shit on this.
<DimSum> Hence why I can't just install Ubuntu full-time
<s0cks> The hard disk has been spinning consecutively for an hour or two now.
<s0cks> DimSum : I dual boot.
<DimSum> s0cks: High level of fragmentation?
<s0cks> No.
<s0cks> Low.
<DimSum> Eww, dual booting.
<s0cks> DimSum : Downloading Ubuntu
<DimSum> ah
<s0cks> Used to Run Red Hat, now running Fedora, about to run Ubuntu
<s0cks> My server will still run ubuntu because i can't take it down
<DimSum> lol
<DimSum> I just want to get this goddamn Live CD working :\
<s0cks> WOOHOO!~!~! 86 percent
<ogra> melanie: works for me, got the redglass cursor now
<s0cks> DimSum : Configure a CD-Rom boot with HD backup, or configure a bootloader to allow you to switch actively between hard disk and cd rom. In otherwords, cheap and easy dual boot
<ogra> melanie: works for me, got the redglass cursor now
<s0cks> ogra : Nice.
<mirak> hi
<mirak> the cd rom is stuck
<cemo> hi everyone..how can i install tunderbird on the ubuntu ?
<mirak> I can't eject it
<melanie> ogra: ? on my machine it doesn't work. maybe i make something wrong. did you also try a downloaded theme?
<s0cks> mirak : Hi
<mirak> cemo: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<s0cks> mirak : Get a paperclip, straighten it out, and push into the small hole by the LED.
<ogra> melanie: on, thats what i'll do next....but redglass works this far....
<cemo> mirak, ok thanks a lot
<melanie> ogra: ok, this i didn't try.
<mirak> s0cks: I have nothing thin enough
<ogra> melanie: where did you get your theme from ? if the package isnt right it cant work.....
<s0cks> mirak : A paperclip should do it, but in the case that it doesn't, you could certainly use a really small drill bit or perhaps a staple.
<melanie> ogra: wait, i'll tell you
<s0cks> 90 percent!
<ogra> melanie: the tgz  must have a certain tree sructure inside i guess....
<mirak> s0cks: what's a paperclip ?
<mirak> lol
<mirak> what's a staple ?
<cemo> mirak, does the tunderbird existent ubuntu cd ?
<mirak> cemo: I don't know
<s0cks> mirak : Good greif, where are you from, mars?
<mirak> cemo: but you must add sources
<cemo> mirak, ok thanks :)
<mirak> cemo: you use the live cd ?
<mirak> s0cks: from france
<melanie> ogra: this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14484 i downloaded it under [download] 
<cemo> mirak, no
<s0cks> mirak : Walk to Bastille, and grab a small piece of metal
<s0cks> mirak : I dunno, beat it on a rock or something.
<mirak> s0cks: eiffel tower you mean
<mirak> I see it from my window
<melanie> ogra: after selected in gcursors it was located under /.icons/Grou...
<s0cks> mirak : Prison Bastille. Bound to be some shrapnel there.
<ogra> mirak: tkae a chinsaw if nothing helps :)
<s0cks> ogra : Am I wrong to assume that everyone knows what a paper clip is?
<mirak> well bastille doesn't exist
<mirak> it was distroyed
<mirak> I think
<ogra> s0cks: probably not in france
<s0cks> mirak : The site is still there?
<mirak> a paper clip is a post-it ?
<mirak> s0cks: duno
<s0cks> mirak : They unbuilt it brick by brick whilst under fire.
<s0cks> mirak : look it up on google.
<ogra> mirak: its a piece of metal .... every apple uses has one in his bag :)
<ogra> user
<mirak> I had a cd rom with problems at my second home
<mirak> I use a wire
<mirak> I don't have that here though
<ogra> melanie: the theme tar.bz2 package is wrong
<ogra> melanie: open it by double clicking......
<mirak> ah I managed to eject it
<melanie> ogra: and then?
<Caspar> hia
<ogra> melanie: enter the Grounation-0.2 folder
<mirak> I was trying to eject the device
<Caspar> i have a porb whit my driver
<mirak> and it didnot worked
<Caspar> is it oke if i put the error here?
<ogra> melanie: drag the Grounation folder from there to the desktop....
<s0cks> w00t
<s0cks> Warty is done.
<melanie> ogra: ok, done
<topyli> Caspar: if it's many lines, don't paste here. use #flood
<s0cks> brb
<s0cks> gotta get blank cd
<ogra> melanie: now open the theme folder from gcursor
<Caspar> topyli: it are 6 lines
<ogra> melanie: and drop the Grounation folder there....
<ogra> melanie: gestart gcursor and its there for selection
<ogra> restart
<topyli> Caspar: i don't know the official flooding threshold :)
<Caspar> :|
<Caspar> posted there
<topyli> doesn't sound like much to me
<Caspar> what do i need to do
<Caspar> the readme dousent exits
<topyli> Caspar: i just joined #flood, please paste again :)
<Caspar> and?
<Kirsch> when i play a mov file in mplayer, says "can not find audio codec for 0x324D4451" any ideas?
<ogra> Caspar: join #flood and paste it there
<trinity> having a bit of a problem setting up ldap authentication in ubuntu - any know of any compatibility issues?
<ogra> melanie: and ?
<topyli> Caspar: i'm not sure. the permissions are wrong, or perhaps the device isn't there. I've never had an nvidia card, thank $DEITY :)
<Caspar> allready posting it 2 times orga
<melanie> ogra: it works!!!!! you rock!
<ogra> melanie: :)
<s0cks> 8x writing as a bootable data disk
<s0cks> ogra : Thanks for the help man
<ogra> melanie: thats great.... so i can provide the pacage more widely....
<s0cks> ogra : The installer is self explanitory, right?
<ogra> s0cks: great.....
<Caspar> i just used sudo to install it
<ogra> s0cks: yep.... only difficult thing is partitioning...
<ogra> s0cks: but thats hard on every OS
<s0cks> ogra : I am the master of that, it is already done :P
<melanie> ogra: yes, do that!
<Caspar> orga?
<s0cks> I have no problem with partitions.
<Caspar> do you know it?
<s0cks> Everyone in my CET class is like 'which partition... ' and they all come to me.
<ogra> Caspar: its the nvidia graphics driver ?
<Caspar> ja
<Caspar> jes
<Caspar> yes
<Caspar> :|
<ogra> Caspar: woher kommt der ?
<Caspar> The netherlands
<melanie> ogra: sprichst du deutsch?
<ogra> Caspar: the driver i meant , lol
<Caspar> can't speak German (dislection)
<ogra> yep i'm german
<__daniel> ogra spricht super deutsch
<ogra> hehe
<melanie> jo super
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) and #ubuntu-de is born
<Caspar> yes the driver is Nvidia
<__daniel> Treenaks: it already WAS born :-)
<Kirsch> what's autoreconf?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) __daniel: oh.. oh well :)
<ogra> Caspar: from where ?
<Kirsch> i know what autoconf is
<ogra> Caspar: there is a ubuntu package that cares for the setup and all
<Caspar> sudo abt-install nvidia(something)
<ogra> Caspar: look here https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Caspar> got it tru wikki
<RubenV> apt-get install ;)
<Caspar> rubenv yep (sry)
<nonajme> <
<ogra> Caspar: you are running warty ?
<Caspar> newest
<ogra> Caspar: so hoary ?
<Caspar> no
<Kirsch> kinda funny, all the questions are the  questions all the time. installing Video Card Drivers, where do i get XXXXX?
<Kirsch> lol
<Caspar> :| how can i cee it )
<Caspar> ?
<ogra> Caspar: in synaptic....
<RubenV> cat /etc/issue :)
<ogra> Caspar: if you changed your repository entrys to hoary and updated you are running hoary :)
<Caspar> i use dselect update
<topyli> Caspar: you would know if you were running hoary :)
<Caspar> but where can i cee it there
* Caspar is noob (still)
<RubenV> if you didn't edit anything: it's warty
<__daniel> Caspar: dselect update is perfectly well
<RubenV> your only on hoary if you selected hoary manually
<topyli> Caspar: cat /etc/issue like RubenV said
<ogra> Caspar: you followed point 1 and two in the wiki ?
<Caspar> warty warthig
<Caspar> og
<Caspar> i use
<Caspar> ogra Yep
<Caspar> and rebooted
<s0cks> here goes nothing
<s0cks> bbk
<s0cks> bbl*
<s0cks> wish me luck
<RubenV> topyli: offcourse that only works if you have a default /etc/issue
<RubenV> but whoever knows what /etc/issue is knows what ubuntu he's running ;)
<ogra> Caspar: do: lsmod|grep nvidia
<ogra> Caspar: in a terminal
<Caspar>  lsmod|grep nvidia
<topyli> RubenV: hehe
<Caspar> oops
<ogra> hehe
<Caspar> nvidia               4821428  12
<ogra> Caspar: fine....
<ogra> Caspar: now: grep nvidia /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<RubenV> Caspar: try glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<Caspar>  Driver          "nvidia"
<topyli> RubenV: /etc/lsb-release is supposed to be correct always
<ogra> Caspar: hmm, setup is ok....
<Caspar> RubenV: direct rendering: Yes
<RubenV> topyli: great, from now on that's the universal dist identifier for me ;)
<RubenV> Caspar: then your drivers are working correctly
<Caspar> but why dousent UT2004 start then?
<RubenV> what error does it give if you start it?
<ogra> RubenV: ever seen this: Error: Could not open /dev/nvidia0 because the permissions
<ogra> RubenV: shouldnt happen....
<RubenV> early udev had that problem
<RubenV> crw-rw----  1 root video 195,   0 2004-11-20 17:34 nvidia0
<RubenV> crw-rw----  1 root video 195, 255 2004-11-20 17:34 nvidiactl
<ogra> Caspar: did you install any oher nvidia drivers before or anything like that ?
<Caspar> the also strange thing is that my desktop (first) was ownd by root
<Caspar> ogra nope
<ogra> Caspar: did you run nautius as root ?
<ogra> nautilus
<Caspar> what?
<Caspar> should i?
<RubenV> ogra: shouldn't matter
<ogra> Caspar: did you at anytime run sudo nautilus in a terminal ?
<RubenV> nautilus gets started at gnome session start
<Caspar> w8 lemme cheack
<ogra> RubenV: his desktop was owned by root, sure it matters
<phlax> hi there - trying to use ldap auth - when I add ldap to nssswitch i can no longer get rootly powers - anyone got any ideas?
<ogra> Caspar: dont do it
<RubenV> ogra: nautilus always get's started first as the user
<Caspar> ogra nope i didn't dousent show in history of my commands
<ogra> RubenV: if you run it as root is changes certain rights....i.e. you are not able to edit the menu from nautilus anymore
<RubenV> and even if you do
<RubenV> nautilus would use /root/Desktop as the desktop dir :)
<ogra> RubenV: not with sudo....
<RubenV> right
<ogra> Caspar: type: groups
<ogra> Caspar: is video in there ?
<aaroncuk> hey guys.. need some help... my ubuntu server keeps freezing.. saw something on the forums that said it might be open gl causing it, so i went to the screensaver bit to run an open gl screensaver but it crashes as soon as i open the screensaver menu
<Caspar> caspar root daemon bin sys adm tty disk lp mail news uucp man proxy kmem dialout fax voice cdrom floppy tape sudo audio dip www-data backup operator list irc src gnats shadow
<Caspar> that is the list ogra
<ogra> no video
<RubenV> that's one hell of a list :)
<Caspar> (thats the porob?_
<Caspar> )
<RubenV> Caspar: yes
<Caspar> :|
<ogra> Caspar: what did you do with your system
<RubenV> add yourself to the video group
<Caspar> not mutch
<mockingbird> anyone know about linux on ipod? : http://ipodlinux.sourceforge.net/screens.shtml   http://www.ipodlinux.org/index.php/Main_Page
<RubenV> Caspar: that ain't no default install
<ogra> Caspar: type:  adduser $USER video
<Caspar> and $user = ???????????
<RubenV> try it ;)
<ogra> Caspar: is replaced by bash
<RubenV> or try echo $USER
<ogra> Caspar: with your username
<ogra> Caspar: listen to RubenV
<ogra> Caspar: should show your username
<Caspar> The user `caspar' is already a member of video.
<Caspar> :|
<RubenV> (the detailed explanation is that $USER is an environment var which gets substituted by bash)
<ogra> Caspar: hmm, but its not in the list
<aaroncuk> anyone got any ideas?
<Caspar> nope
<s0cks> ogra : didn't make it a bootable cd :(
<RubenV> Caspar: log out
<Caspar> as?
<Caspar> caspar?
<Caspar> then i lost IRC
<RubenV> well
<RubenV> wait :)
<ogra> s0cks: i meant not drag n drop the iso to a cd.... you must burn the image
<RubenV> if you change your groups, they don't get reflected right away
<RubenV> only on a new login
<Caspar> so logout
<Caspar> and login
<RubenV> or you could try starting a login shell
<ogra> s0cks: do you use nero ?
<Caspar> brb ill login again
<s0cks> ogra : nope
<ogra> s0cks: how did you burn ?
<s0cks> Dont have a burning ap
<ogra> s0cks: hmmm, how did you do it then ?
<s0cks> bit by bit.
<scoon> ogra: what about using cdrecord.
<Caspar> only root (as far as i can cee)
<s0cks> ogra : point me out some free burning software.
<s0cks> windows capatable please
<RubenV> groups | grep -c video
<topyli> s0cks: dunno, but i always find my windows freeware at nonags.com
<Caspar> 0
<ogra> s0cks: hmm, no idea....
<RubenV> Caspar: then you still aren't in the video group
<Caspar> :|
<RubenV> what does this give you:
<RubenV> grep video /etc/group
<topyli> Caspar: try grep caspar /etc/passwd
<topyli> lol
<ogra> Caspar: echo $USER
<RubenV> topyli: groups are in group ;)
<Kirsch> is there a command line to search the packages?
<s0cks> try /grep/name/etc/password
<ogra> Caspar: who are you now ?
<Kirsch> that i'll be able to install (kinda like the search in synaptic)
<RubenV> ogra: doesn't really matter
<topyli> RubenV: yeah, but /etc/passwd also lists the groups that the user is in
<__daniel> ogra: thats a very tricky question: "who are you?" :-)
<s0cks> Gentoo?
<Caspar> caspar
<Caspar> :|
<ogra> __daniel: lol
<RubenV> topyli: no it doesn't
* Caspar is caspar
<__daniel> ogra: i never managed to find out
<topyli> RubenV: no it doesn't! sorry, bad memory
<RubenV> :)
<ogra> __daniel: i think some of us will never
<RubenV> just grep video /etc/group
* s0cks needs a 56 inch plasma flat screen hdtv
<Caspar> caspar:x:1000:1000:Caspar van Laanen,,,:/home/caspar:/bin/bash
<melanie> was muss ich alles fr wordtrans installieren. ich kann wordtrans nicht starten
<__daniel> ogra: times are especially good for not-finding-out
<Caspar> to rubenv
<Caspar> and ogra
* Caspar is caspar
<Caspar> :|
<RubenV> and what does this give you:
* Caspar is rofl
<RubenV> grep video /etc/group
<ogra> Caspar: strange.....
<melanie> 
<Caspar> video:x:44:caspar,root
<RubenV> according to that, you are in the video group
<ogra> melanie: there is no gnome frontend for it....
<RubenV> are your nvidia nodes chmodded correctly?
<topyli> s0cks: look here for your winders cd burner: http://ftp.sunet.se/nonags/cdr.html
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) (ls -l /dev/nvidia*)
<melanie> ogra: is there another application like babylon?
<Caspar> rubenv: how must i do that?
<RubenV> like Treenaks says
<Caspar> oki
<Caspar> dankje
<ogra> melanie: only english german ?
<Caspar> ls -l /dev/nvidia*
<Caspar> :|
<melanie> ogra: yes
<Caspar> crw-rw----    1 root     video    195,   0 2004-11-20 21:23 /dev/nvidia0
<Caspar> crw-rw----    1 caspar   video    195, 255 2004-11-20 21:23 /dev/nvidiactl
<luc1f3r> quick question, is 128megabytes equivalent to 128000 K?
<RubenV> perfect
<RubenV> luc1f3r: 2^30
<ogra> melanie: http://www.grawert.net/software/g2ding/
<RubenV> divided by 8
<RubenV> ;)
<luc1f3r> RubenV: what?
<Caspar> rubenv what should i do now?
<ogra> melanie: but i didnt maintin it for very long, no guarantees, even it works on my warty
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Caspar: join the dutch channel ;)
<Caspar> sight :|
<luc1f3r> RubenV: if i'm asked for memory in K, what is 128 mb?
<RubenV> +- 128 000 indeed
<RubenV> exact number is a bit different
<luc1f3r> thanks
<ermo> eh, my kernel is 2.6.8, yet I only see up to 2.6.7 when it comes to sources. What gives?
<ermo> are there no 2.6.8 ubuntu sources anywhere?
<carlos> ermo: linux-source
<ermo> carlos, just found it. Was looking for kernel-... debianism on my part, sorry.
<ogra> RubenV: 128MB is right for 128000 KB, else it would be 128MiB = 131072 KiB
<RubenV> right
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) just don't give your X config an amount -- let it probe the card ;)
<ogra> RubenV: i'm still wondering who had this glorious idea for the name....mebibyte
<ogra> RubenV: more worse kibibyte
<ermo> ogra, so it's not the other way around?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ogra: gibibyte!
<ogra> lol
<ogra> ermo: its easy to recall: kilo = 1000
<melanie> ogra: i works, but just from german to english. how can i add english to german also?
<ogra> melanie: it works both ways
<ogra> melanie: just type the english term in
<BeanDip> anyone running hoary having trouble starting xmms?
(clee/#ubuntu) hahahah
(clee/#ubuntu) xmms
(clee/#ubuntu) that's a good one :)
<BeanDip> ah, fuckin mikmod
<BeanDip> that's what's fuckin with me
<ermo> ogra, I was referring to KiB vs KB
<BeanDip> clee?
<ogra> BeanDip: got an nvidia card ?
<BeanDip> ogra, yup
<BeanDip> geforce mx2/400
<ogra> ermo: yep, me too
<ogra> BeanDip:its a known bug
<ogra> BeanDip: nvidia must recompile the driver i guess
<ogra> BeanDip: as they dont provide source
<ogra> BeanDip: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1724
<ogra> hmpf
* topyli has forgotten how big firefox actually is
<topyli> compiles for ages :(
<auk> anyone recommend a media player
<RubenV> topyli: 45 minutes or so
<alka_trash> auk: totem or mplayer
<jomohke> hmm. When I try to mount my cdrom drive it just sits there as if it's busy doing such a thing. I left it overnight and it still hadn't mounted.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) depends on the meiia...
<RubenV> atleast that's what it did on my P4
<Karnaugh> mplayer
<Karnaugh> GammaRay: how so?
<ogra> auk: rhythmbox
<alka_trash> auk: audio or video
<topyli> RubenV: been going on for an hour at least on my trusty dusty duron box
<auk> audio
<Karnaugh> auk: xmms?
<Karnaugh> (although it sucks, I dont know of anything better)
<auk> dont like the interface
<Karnaugh> dont blame you
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) xmms does not suck
<alka_trash> auk: it's pretty good, but I use beep-media player it's xmms with gtk2
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Karnaugh: video players arn't great mp3 players
<Karnaugh> auk: as far as "winamp" like things its about the best, but its still leagues off of "good"
<alka_trash> auk support for winamp skins too
<Karnaugh> GammaRay: mplayer plays mp3's fine
<Karnaugh> GammaRay: can even load play lists afaik
<alka_trash> sh!t there's a lot
<alka_trash> of players out there
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Karnaugh: it's not suited to the task
<Karnaugh> GammaRay: but it plays movies?
<topyli> mpd (media player daemon) is pretty cool
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Karnaugh: really? :-P
<Karnaugh> GammaRay: and what is the sound in your movies encoded in?
<auk> Karnaugh: ill try mplayer
<alka_trash> it's a goodie
<ogra> bah... ugly
<Karnaugh> auk: its comand line, doubt its what you're lookinf for
<Karnaugh> *looking
<auk> O
<ogra> nope, it has a gui too., but you run away if you see ti :)
<topyli> Karnaugh: there's the gmplayer front end
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Karnaugh: don't confuse technically able with good at
<topyli> but mplayer is not very good with playlists and large collections
<auk> gtkpod?
<Fibio> hi all
<BeanDip> well I just installed nvidida's newest drivers from the website and still no go with xmms
<BeanDip> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BeanDip> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<Bad_Ad> anyone know if theres a plugin for gaim to play mp3s etc so i dont need more proggys open
<BeanDip> and I do have libmikmod2 installed
<BeanDip> hmmm
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Bad_Ad: that is not very logical
<ogra> BeanDip: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1724
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) by adding a plugin, you are enlarging gaim
<Chibi> Bad_Ad- Even windows messengers of sorts use other programs to play music. :/
<BeanDip> I wonder....  ok it works now
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) so whats the point?
<ogra> BeanDip: you were too fast last time....
<Bad_Ad> yes i know, i just mean to control the underlying player
<BeanDip> some reason dpkg didn't do an ldconfig
<BeanDip> now the drivers are loading
<ogra> you shouldnt install the nvidia drivers from the website....apt cant care for them
<Chibi> I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to write one yourself. :P
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Bad_Ad: there are panel plugins for xmms
<Bad_Ad> i dont like having multiple windows open, small monitor an all that
<BeanDip> ogra: I really don't give a shit
<Bad_Ad> or that :)
<BeanDip> when it comes to nvidia drivers I can care for them
<BeanDip> :)
<__daniel> test
<ogra> __daniel test ?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Bad_Ad: you can also get a system tray plugin
<Chibi> Hey hey now! 'I really don't give an anal feces' Don't say shit. :P
<auk> hows gtkpod vs. gnupod?
<osiris_22> i just got 3d working
<osiris_22> and 3d for xmms
<osiris_22> lmao
<ogra> BeanDip: if it comes to updates you'll probably have no x anymore if apt doesnt know :)
<Bad_Ad> a control one sounds like what im looking for
<Bad_Ad> xmms-gnome the right package?
<auk> osiris_22: 3ddesktop?
<osiris_22> 3d desktop
<osiris_22> whats that?
<BeanDip> ogra: so what? it's not like I can't install the drivers at the terminal and restart gdm
<auk> i could never get it to work
<osiris_22> lets see
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: it's a 3d desktop/workspace switcher
<osiris_22> i got java installed
<osiris_22> limewire working
<ogra> BeanDip: i dont know you...and cant judge your abilitys....i give this hint to everyone :)
<BeanDip> ogra: I've been using linux since before the concept of a distribution, it's not as though I'm incapable
<BeanDip> :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) limewire.. bleh
<osiris_22> that wasnt easy either esp cause my friend was fucked up on a shit load of cough syrup
<BeanDip> it's good that you do
<BeanDip> thanks though
<ogra> BeanDip: :)
<BeanDip> I still remember running minix
<osiris_22> do i have to worry about spyware with linux?
<__daniel> osiris_22: not yet :-)
<ogra> osiris_22: except the one looking over your sholdr ? no
<auk> do you have to restart every 2 hours in linux like in windows
<osiris_22> so i dot have to search for spyware with linux?
<topyli> spyware is difficult to hide in open source code
<__daniel> auk: "15 days, 02:57:55" - no you dont have to :-)
<osiris_22> ok i need some good icons for like my msn messenger and shit the the icons the provide just suck
<ogra> osiris_22: nope.... same goes for viruses.....but you can spread them in mails to win users.....
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: it's always a good idea to check out your system for breakins
<auk> cool!
<BeanDip> auk I've got a box in my house that's been running for 4 years without rebooting
<topyli> __daniel: i see you didn't do the kernel upgrade a few days back
<topyli> :)
<BeanDip> :)
<__daniel> topyli: that was on the debian box under the stairs :-)
<ogra> BeanDip: wow... i didnt cross the 2 year line till now
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: in ubuntu there are no ports open by default so you should be pretty safe though
<osiris_22> where do i get some icons for my apps at and how do i installl them
<alka_trash> just wondering is there any spyware for linux yet?
<auk> anyone heard of the uClinux kernel?
<BeanDip> ogra: It's my mp3 box, has it's own ups so I can still have music in a blackout
<topyli> __daniel: oh so you still remember where it's located =)
<__daniel> topyli: of course :-)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) osiris_22: typical places would be /usr/share/pixmaps/ or /usr/share/icons/
<osiris_22> where doi pick up icons?
<auk> do you mean official icons?
<topyli> __daniel: there's this legend of the lost solaris box that keeps on running but cannot be found :)
<ogra> osiris_22: http://art.gnome.org/
<fester> linux wont work with my router
<__daniel> topyli: hihi, must be under an invisibility cloak :-)
<goonie> can anyone help me with sound problems?
<alka_trash> goonie: what's wrong with your sound?
<goonie> can't get it to work through spdif
<Iblun> at least u get something working ;)
<fester> iam a newb to linux
<fester> i got limewire installed
<fester> and d
<fester> 3d*
<DimSum> Anyone know how to fix this Live CD then?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) limewire must be singlehandedly keeping java alive..
<topyli> __daniel: yeah, the institution's admins think it was lost during house improvement, bricked inside a wall or something. still shows up on the network topology but the physical box is gone :)
<ogra> DimSum: whats wrong with it ?
<DimSum> GammaRay: Azureus is; nobody cares about Limewire
<DimSum> ogra: Works on two of the three PCs I've tested it on, but when I tested it on a good box, it pushed my monitor to display a res which it can't do... and considering this monitor will do anything up to 2048x1536 @ 60Hz, I can't see how that could be
<ogra> DimSum: ahh, remeber, the res,,,
<fester> so how do iu get linux to work with my router
<DimSum> lol yes
<ogra> DimSum: when does the prob start, directly on boot (i.e. do you see the splash screen )
<will> where do you put the .xml files for new themes in Ubuntu?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) DimSum: 60hz is not something I want to look at
<topyli> DimSum: actually, about 90% of the clients on gnet seem to be limewire
<osiris_22> guys fester can grab a net connecdt when his cable modem is directly connect to his nic but not when his modem is connect to his router and his router is connected to his nic
<DimSum> ogra: I see the boot screen, but as soon as X starts it won't work.
<osiris_22> can someone help him
<DimSum> GammaRay: I'm using 1600x1200 @ 85 at the moment
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) topyli: maybe it just %90 of the client you connect to
<topyli> naturally
<ogra> will: how is the file called you want to store ?
<topyli> GammaRay: i prefer gtk-gnutella. this is gnome, dammit :)
<osiris_22> so no one is interested in helping the fester at all?
<goonie> I installed Ubuntu on my MSI Hermes machine (650 version) and everything works sweet except my sound. Come to think of it I haven't gotten this audio cart to work on any linux distro.. Maybe I'm just destined to have a silent desktop machine
<alka_trash> your using onboard?
<osiris_22> my name is Bryan too hahah
<goonie> yes it's an onboard card
* DimSum throws his Live CDs out of the window
<will> ogra: metacity-theme-1.xml
<ogra> DimSum: what kind of card is it ?
<DimSum> ogra: Quadro FX 2000
<goonie> built into the MSI 650 chipset
<Iblun> is there a programm that is able to play dvds ?
<ogra> will: there must be a dir it is in.....
<will> ogra: metacity-1
<will> ogra: its tarballed
<ogra> will: oh..... use the theme manger then
<will> ogra: parent to metacity-1 is Office
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Iblun: sure.. totem.
<ogra> will: userlinux :)
<BradB> anyone have a specific recommendation for a wireless card that plays nicely with ppc + warty?
<Iblun> GammaRay: and which file i have to open on the dvd ?
<ogra> will: i like the icontheme
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Iblun: you just have to install libdvdcss2
<ogra> DimSum: try ctrl-alt-numpad+/- to switch the res.....
<osiris_22> ok
<osiris_22> does anyone know what
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Iblun: then you should be able to open totem and tell it to play the dvd
<Iblun> GammaRay: ok thx i will try
<DimSum> ogra, will do; thanks.
<auk> know what what?
<ogra> auk: what ?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Iblun: you also might need totem-xine
<Iblun> hmm and where i find that package ?
<ogra> Iblun: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Iblun: universe
<Iblun> hmm iwas adding that sources but is not really appearing in the list ...
<will> ogra: does not seem to work!
<ogra> will: what did you try ?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Iblun: make sure to reload
<ogra> will: opened themes from the desktop settings ?
<will> theme manager install new theme then selected the .xml file
<ogra> will: oh, no, take the tgz
<Iblun> GammaRay: yes he is saying that that package exist but has no installation kandidate
<will> ogra: okay will try
<auk> will: you checked the PM
<auk> ?
<Iblun> GammaRay: maybe is renamed ? there is something like libdvdread3
<will> auk: sorry dont know it
<ogra> Iblun: you will need that one too... did you read the wiki page and added the marillat repository ?
<will> ogra: still does not come up!? strange huh
<ogra> will: where have you got it from ?
<Iblun> hmm i dont think so ... ok i read the fucking manual first ...
<will> live.gnome.org
<will> ogra
<ogra> will:  you mean art.gnome.org ?
<will> ogra: yeah thats the one
<will> ogra: its their featured one 'office'
<eruin> where can I get divx4linux (for totem) ?
<__daniel> eruin: i think it was gstreamer0.8-plugins
<eruin> yeah, I thought so too, but totem still only plays the audio on divx files :(
<__daniel> eruin: hmmm, totem-xine maybe?
<alka_trash> goonie: I think that this may work
<mxpxpod> who does the kernel packaging for ubuntu?
<alka_trash> goonie: http://download.sis.com/download_step1.php?act=Search&mode=2&category=3&subcategory=82&os=8362&x=11&y=10
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: the win32 codecs package
<eruin> GammaRay, for totem/gstreamer?
<Iblun> GammaRay: thanks, is working all now
<seb128> http://pkg-gnome.alioth.debian.org/debian/pool/g/gst-ffmpeg/gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg_0.8.2-1_i386.deb
<seb128> if somebody wants gst-ffmpeg
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: you might need totem-xine
<__daniel> mxpxpod: matt and herbert
<eruin> seb128, that one plays divx?
<alka_trash> goonie: I know that it says that it's for 2.4, but hell it's worth a shot
<__daniel> mxpxpod: i think
<eruin> GammaRay, I'm gonna try that now
<mxpxpod> __daniel: what are their irc names?
<__daniel> mxpxpod: matt is mdz and herbert... *shrug*
<ogra> will: works fine for me
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: totem-xine supports the win32-codecs which include a divx codec
<seb128> eruin: ffmpeg is the part needed for divx yes
<mxpxpod> mdz: ping
<goonie> thx alka_trash... I'll give it a try
<seb128> eruin: with it totem-gstreamer should work fine
<ogra> eruin: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<will> ogra: u running hoary?
<ogra> will: nope
<__daniel> mxpxpod: at least that's what /usr/share/doc/linux*/changelog.Debian.gz said :-)
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) seb128: why is it a native package
<ogra> will: got a testbox with hoary though
<seb128> sjoerd: is it ?
<will> ogra: maybe its hoary
<seb128> sjoerd: which one ?
<ogra> will: pretty sure....
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) seb128: gst-ffmpeg, debian dir is in the tarball
<seb128> sjoerd: dunno, but that's not a native package, not the -1 and the diff.gz
<seb128> oups, not
<seb128> sjoerd: so dunno .. there is a -1
<Iblun> could it be because of an dvd that xine is just crashing while playing ?
<seb128> sjoerd: I probably screwed up, but I don't care, that's not an official package and it works
<seb128> :p
<ogra> will: did you try logout/in ?
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) seb128: lets see how it works on my pb ;)
<mxpxpod> where can I get the cramfs patch they talk about in kernel-package?
<rapha> Hi all
<FTTP> ubuntu runs on sparc?
<FTTP> or no?
<FTTP> we need cpu competition too :P
<eruin> thanks seb128, that worked ;)
<rapha> I'm trying to get vesafb working for a laptop which has a Savage graphics adaptor, but upon specifying vga=something, everything just stays the same :-/
<FTTP> intel is too dominating
<eruin> I wouldnt even consider running an intel cp
<eruin> *cpu
<FTTP> eruin:  Will we ever see more than 2 players?
<FTTP> or will it be amd/intel
<eruin> no idea
<eruin> do we need to?
<FTTP> and apple/powerpc
<mameluke> anybody intrested to have a look at my selfdesigned ubuntu wallpaper? pleas give comments and flood it over the world ;)
<FTTP> eruin:  Who makes cpus now?
<eruin> amd/intel/motorola, etc?
<Talliesin> FTTP, intel have been shooting themselves in the foot over 64-bit for some time now.
<FTTP> eruin right but of pcs u can self assemble i mean
<FTTP> u cant self assemble a mac or can u?
<eruin> you can self-assemble a mac
<FTTP> you can?
<FTTP> who sells parts? :)
<eruin> I bought some parts off a local firm called nordvestdata
<eruin> ;P
<__daniel> mameluke: give us the URL
<mameluke> __daniel, shure ;) http://baru.homelinux.org/vanessa-demouy-ubuntu-debian.jpg
<binarydigit> thats not even the ubuntu logo
<FTTP> eruin:  On pricewatch it has amd and intel only
<__daniel> mameluke: wow... it's awesome... but hey - what does the gnu do on the wallpaper? ;-)
<eruin> no idea what pricewatch is
<osiris_22> my friend cant even get a connection using a hub?!
<osiris_22> i dont understand
<osiris_22> im using a router
<osiris_22> and im not having any problems
<osiris_22> getting a connection
<mameluke> __daniel, binarydigit -> the ubuntu-logo sukks
<logic> what does suspire mean
<eruin> it's prettier than your type thats for sure
<binarydigit> mameluke: i think its pretty nice, alot better then an ox
<__daniel> mameluke: the gnu stares on her tits... that isnt really better :-)
<mameluke> gnu's likes debian, ubuntu likes debian, why shouldnt ubunut like gnu?
<binarydigit> and if its an ubuntu wallpaper it would make sense to have the ubuntu logo
<marcus|> I like the ubunto logo. Even though its somewhat communist ;)
<pixelmonkey> I have upgraded to XOrg 6.8.1 but I get "Error activating XKB configuration" on login... anyone know how to fix this problem?
<eruin> what's the point in having some random model on your wallpaper? :P
<osiris_22> so does anyone know why my friend isnt able to get an internet connection in ubuntu when he uses hsi router??
<pixelmonkey> I think it has to do with my /etc/X11 directory
<__daniel> mameluke: but i like it
<ogra> eruin: dont like models ?
<eruin> ogra, not really
<__daniel> ogra: eruin waits for ubuntu-calendar-december to see the guy again :-)
<ogra> i thought so
<eruin> hehe
<mameluke> __daniel, thx :) it's not under the GPL because i don't know the licence from the vanessa-pic ;)
<osiris_22> is there a place on this server i can get help with that?
<ogra> just wanted to point this outr
<eruin> nah I just prefer more abstract stuff on my desktop
<osiris_22> ore are all you guys like not network savy?
<eruin> I mean, every screenshot I ever see has some random chick on it ;P
<logic> she 'breathes' for ubuntu? i bet she doesn't
<marcus|> eruin: Or Tux swatting a butterfly :)
<eruin> I gotta get myself converted from photoshop to gimp soon
<eruin> I'm sorry? SQUATTING on? :P
<ogra> eruin: you havnt seen the prerelease .....
<eruin> human stuff?
<eruin> hehe
<ogra> :)
* __daniel still likes the ubuntu-artwork*-stuff
<eruin> the cds I received has that img ;P
* ogra oo
<ogra> t
<ogra> eruin: noipe, not the splashscreen
<mameluke> eruin, i don't know this model, but the color of this image suit's ubuntu :P
<ogra> eruin: with the guy in boxershorts :)
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) the Ubuntu CDs come complete with nipples on the packaging
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) THAT'S SERVICE!
<eruin> mameluke, you should look into what saturization filters can do for you ;)
<logic> haha
<mameluke> it's an analog color like the standart one
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) also, in order to represent the many peoples of Africa, 2/3 of the models are white.
<__daniel> KneelBeforeXorg: thank god they dont show random linux users :-)
<marcus|> haha
<Talliesin> random linux users + heavy use of filters in GIMP maybe.
<mameluke> hey. its my first wallpaper. I'm quite happy that it's good enough for a discussion :)
<eruin> 2/3 are also female
<eruin> to represent the linux community no doubt
<eruin> ;P
<Talliesin> mameluke, the day you do something that people on IRC won't talk about at all uninstall all graphics programs ;)
<ogra> eruin: fairness (with a little hope in it :))
<eruin> hehe
<__daniel> i'm glad _this_ isnt like the ubuntu-artwork-discussions before :-)
<eruin> I heard those were a bitch
<ogra> eruin: it was terrible
<mameluke> it's a discussion about woman, actually, i think
<__daniel> they were all like "mummy, mummy, i saw a nearly-naked man today"
<eruin> ogra, debian-twits-vs-gentoo-twits-terrible?
* __daniel better shuts himself silent
<eruin> I heard they don't like nipples in a large western country
<mameluke> lol
<eruin> granted, the tits in question were drop-dead ugly ;)
<mameluke> but Janet likes them
<eruin> you said the J-word!
<__daniel> i like the pictures-in-question
<Talliesin> eruin, nipples in actual porn is pretty much accepted in the West. It's nipples that just happen to be part of someone's body (or heaven-forbid, are actually feeding a child) that causes outrage.
<mameluke> use it
<eruin> Talliesin, good one ;)
* ogra has dinner....
* topyli finds a beer in the fridge
<rapha> So there's nobody here having a problem with vesafb?
* ogra too !!!!
<rapha> Well well...
<topyli> ogra: let's sing a song!
<rapha> Old MacDonald had a farm
<rapha> Heeeaaa, heeeaaa ho!
<ogra> lol
<topyli> hehe
<rapha> And on that farm he had some chicks
<rapha> Yippeee yippee yo!
<topyli> rapha: i think you have mistaken vodka for beer :)
* __daniel doesnt know the lyrics. :-)
<rapha> You'll be surprised to learn that I did not consume any alcoholics or drugs at all.
<rapha> It is simply in my nature.
<topyli> i'm glad you can speak openly about that
<__daniel> rapha: singing is what community is all about... isnt it? the ubuntu just got "community" wrong :-)
<rapha> (You'll find other obscurities on schwarzschmid.de)
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> Maybe it should be "Ubuntu Singing Group" instead of "Ubuntu Linux" then. And who the hell is Bill Gates anyway? :)
<__daniel> rapha: ok... he never heard of community before
<topyli> we'd sing only creative commons licensed songs
* rapha thinks he might have, but under a slightly different, more ... maoistic definition
<rapha> Sure
* ogra just recived next fosdem invite yay http://www.fosdem.org/2005/index/news
<rapha> I'm afraid of the dark, I can talk to flowers, dragons know my name."
<rapha> That's from a CCL song
<topyli> see how CC fosters innovation!
<rapha> Hah! You can't even tell which band I was quoting!
<topyli> no. is it courtesy of Evil Record Label after all?
<__daniel> rapha: it's from "the hoary hedgehogs"
<topyli> heh
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) rapha: flowers you say...
<goonie> here's a silly question.. Am I using Alsa og OSS on a default 4.10 install?
<rapha> Indeed GammaRay.
<ogra> goonie: alsa
<ogra> goonie: oss is dead
* __daniel overheard ogra in a conversation, where he planned a gig on the Ubuntu conference in spain
<goonie> thx
<topyli> goonie: alsa with oss-emulation enabled :)
<ogra> __daniel: WHAT ?? 8O
<rapha> But anyway, I was quoting Anylulu.
<rapha> And now, good night everybody!
<__daniel> ogra:  :-)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> i probably could whistle a bit though
<ermo> Hmm. poor rapha. One beer and he's down for maintenance.
* __daniel sees ogra grabbing his guitar and see seb128 singing, mvo_ doing some dancing on the stage...
<topyli> hehe
<ogra> lol
<__daniel> a pity, i won't be there
<topyli> one beer, one song. that's his saturday night :(
<binarydigit> where do i put fonts that i want to use
#ubuntu 2004-12-02
<topyli> binarydigit: $HOME/.fonts
<ogra> __daniel: what about foasdem ?
<ogra> -a
<binarydigit> topyli: is there a global directory so all users can use it?
<logic> /usr/share/fonts?
<binarydigit> k
<logic> thats where i put mine anyhows
<__daniel> ogra: hmmm, where's the exact date?
<topyli> yes, /usr/share/fonts/truetype probably
<binarydigit> ah nice thaks
<ermo> topyli, maybe he's got a friendly, white, female sysop with natural nipples on watch to take care of him.
<ogra> __daniel: just got the invitation: http://www.fosdem.org/2005/index/news
<brion> hrm... Anybody gettings hangs at "Starting hotplug subsystem..." with 2.6.8.1-3-386 kernel?
<topyli> ermo: rapha? well, he sure did rush to bed quite unexpectedly
<ogra> __daniel: 26/27 Feb
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) brion: It fails to load the modules for me.
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) But it keeps booting.
<natex> maybe he lives in a place where it's late.
<ogra> Amaranth: pciehp ?
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) yep
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) and shpchp
<ermo> natex, .... naaah. That's a trivial explanation. Mine was better ;)
<brion> it also kills my usb keyboard, i have to hit ctrl-alt-del with a ps/2 kbd
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) I've just ignored it, doesn't seem to break anything and compiling a new kernel fixed it.
<natex> ermo: I agree
<__daniel> ogra: hmmmmm, looks bad from what i see... my diploma thesis will be in the last phase :-/
<ogra> Amaranth: dont worry, its just a very weird way to tell you you got no such HW
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) What is hotplug for?
<ogra> __daniel: damned
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) hotswapping hardware?
<wm_eddie> I discovered what erased my bookmarks!!!!
<natex> Amaranth: soft-hardware like usb and stuff
<ogra> Amaranth: a lot of modules in ubuntu
(mjr/#ubuntu) Amaranth, it loads drivers
<wm_eddie> But I'm not sure how to go around fixing it....
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) Ok....
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) I have USB.
<__daniel> ogra: but i'll make a stop when i'm around your area :-)
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) My keyboard and mouse are USB.
(mjr/#ubuntu) despite the name, it detects also many non-hotpluggable pieces of hardware and loads the appropriate drivers
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) They work fine and I can unplug them and plug them back in with no problems.
<ogra> __daniel: tell me before.....
<agwibowo> hello
<agwibowo> does anyone know how to suspend computer in ubuntu?
<brion> booting in 'recovery mode' it seems ok
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) The modules that fail must be very specific parts of the hotplug system, not the whole thing.
<ogra> Amaranth: its in fact a lot more then usb
<ermo> 'suspend computer in ubuntu'
<ermo> good one
<natex> agwibowo: rope and tree ;
<agwibowo> ??
<agwibowo> what did you mean?
* natex drumrolls
<agwibowo> rope and tree ?
<ogra> Amaranth: they jsut dont find pci hotplug cards in your system
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) natex: That's old-school, get an anti-grav device. ;)
<__daniel> ogra: fred will know :-)
<ermo> agwibowo, nevermind, we're being silly.
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) yeah, i don't have a server. :P
<natex> heh
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) I don't know of any desktop system with hotswappable PCI cards.
<agwibowo> i can do it in suse.. but not in ubuntu..
<ogra> __daniel: give me time to clean up a bit..... hehe
<agwibowo> anyone??
<natex> agwibowo: its in the kernel docs
<brion> telinit 5 and it starts up X. :P
<__daniel> ogra: but you could help me with my diploma thesis and could go to fosdem :-)
<natex> agwibowo: I haven't tried it
(mjr/#ubuntu) agwibowo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2620
<agwibowo> ii see..
<ogra> __daniel: lets see.... need a gui ? ;)
<natex> agwibowo: this feature is kernel level
<agwibowo> thx!
<agwibowo> i'll have a read through it
<__daniel> ogra: we'd need to figure out how to do perl- or python-wrappers for a c-library ;-)
<natex> agwibowo: most likely SuSE has the appropriate modules loaded and a GUI front end.
<ogra> agwibowo: someone wrote a wiki howto...havent tried it though: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto
<agwibowo> ah don't worry.. that sounds scarry
<ogra> __daniel: python is easy.... ross burton has made a beutiful writing about it....i will look it up anyway during my python lessons....
<natex> heh
<ogra> +a
<FTTP> i need info on linux distros
<__daniel> ogra: there are some guys who'd kill me straightaway if i didnt use gtkmm :-)
<FTTP> any isos working for hoary yet?
* ogra refuses to learn C++
<FTTP> i tried a developmental snapshot of iso before, didnt work :p
<agwibowo> ogra: thx! this document seems good!!
<ogra> agwibowo: fine :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ogra: I'm currently taking a class on C++ and C at the same time
* ogra shivers...
<agwibowo> how do i know which power mode my laptop supply, acpi or apm ?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ogra: well two different classes
<__daniel> GammaRay: after half a year of c++, i really like it :-)
<ermo> agwibowo, try looking at the output of 'dmesg'
* ogra likes perl and just fell in love with python
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) __daniel: the first half year of C++ for me was no different from C
<FTTP> ubuntu is the new kid on the block
<__daniel> ogra: it was love a fifth sight, wasnt it? :-)
<agwibowo> well.. dmesg outputs some lines starting with ACPI
<__daniel> GammaRay: you just need to take a look at C and C++ code :-)
<ogra> __daniel: py ? yes, hehe
<agwibowo> does it mean my laptop supports acpi ?
<ermo> agwibowo, unless it says 'disabled' somewhere, then yes.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) __daniel: the vast majority of code I care to look at is in C
<__daniel> GammaRay: hmm
<ogra> agwibowo: look in /proc for acpi
<__daniel> GammaRay: most C code still gives me the creeps
* wfx make some coffe, use one eye to look a movie (in a gxine window) and the other for some grafik work ;-)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) __daniel: hmm why is that?
<agwibowo> ogra: yes, i can find acpi directory there
<ermo> GammaRay, ... because C is only really well suited to a very small subset of what it is currently used for?
<ermo> GammaRay, just saying. Don't want to start a troll.
<__daniel> GammaRay: all those scary structs over the place and it really takes time to see any separation and structure in the whole
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) gnome xfce4 and 99% of the apps I use (and have access to the source code) are in C.
<ogra> agwibowo: is something in there ? if yes then your lappie supports it
<__daniel> GammaRay: they shouldnt be in C :-)
<__daniel> GammaRay: there's no need any more :-)
<ermo> GammaRay, pause for a moment and consider the fact that mr gnome himself would rather use C#
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) __daniel: feel free to do a massave rewrite, but I'm afraid you would be maintaining it all yourself
<__daniel> GammaRay: of course
<__daniel> GammaRay: i never intended to do that :-)
<ogra> __daniel: is berlios off ? cant reach protosquared.....
<ermo> GammaRay, also, if I'm not mistaken, evolution will also be ported to C#/Mono
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ermo: I'm the only mr gnome I care about :-P
<ermo> GammaRay, I kinda got that feeling...
<ogra> __daniel: ah, got it
<__daniel> ogra: what are you about to do?`:-)
<FTTP> how do i download latest snapshot for hoary?
<FTTP> i fergot
<__daniel> ogra: recode it in 30 lines of perl code? ;-)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ermo: yea it's called individuality
<FTTP> im gonna try the newest one
<ogra> __daniel: looking at your fingers....wvstreams is new eh ?
<ermo> GammaRay, sure.
<__daniel> ogra: unfortunately :-/
<__daniel> ogra: slaw didnt package it yet, although it should be really easy
<__daniel> ogra: it's just debi / debuild from what i see
<ogra> __daniel: shold be possible very quickly with deb-make .....
<FTTP> ogra u know the link for hoary release?
<ogra> FTTP: this one ? https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
* __daniel never used deb-make before...
<jomohke> If I add another user, what decides if they have sudo/root power or not, is it whether they are in a certain group?
<FTTP> ogra no the one which had a link to download it
<ogra> __daniel: easy... you run deb-make in the sorece tree, edit debian/config and changelog
<__daniel> ogra: seems to be the same as debuild / debi :-)
<ogra> __daniel: fakeroot debian/rules binary builds a deb for you then
<meducha> buenas tardes
<meducha> hi
<meducha> there are someone who want to helpme
<agwibowo> ahhhhhhh
<agwibowo> this is so scarry
<agwibowo> i won't do it
<ogra> meducha: only 272 ppl in this room....
<agwibowo> suspend to disk
<meducha> what??
<ogra> meducha: ask :)
<FTTP> ogra wasnt there a link to download hoary iso?
<FTTP> it just gives details on how to upgrade, not for the iso's themselves
<ogra> jomohke: its decided in /etc/sudoers
<meducha> i dont know, which file .iso download from the mirror
<ogra> FTTP: i dont have that link.....
<ogra> meducha: have you got a pc ? or a mcaintosh ?
<meducha> pc
<skeff> Are there any good Direct Connect clients out there for Gnome?
<ogra> meducha: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<meducha> warty
<meducha> ok
<meducha> tanks
<meducha> thanks
<meducha> one cuestion
<ogra> :)
<meducha> one more cuestion
<__daniel> skeff: i just know dcgui *shrug*
<meducha> the commands are the same in this distribution??
<ogra> meducha: the same compared to what ?
<meducha> with redhat
<ogra> meducha: its more like debian
<ogra> meducha: do you have special commands in mind ?
<Talliesin> meducha, there's also a bittorrent that'll download faster than the straigh web link if you have a bittorrent client.
<meducha> yeah is that i hear about this distribtion
<meducha> yes
<tyrano> is ubuntu newbie and laptop friendly :|
<Talliesin> (And put less bandwidth strain on the ubuntu webserver)
<ogra> tyrano: absolutely
<meducha> for example
<tyrano> i was trying gentoo, but the kernel compilation kept locking up :|
<tyrano> so the acpi works great in ubuntu?
<Talliesin> tyrano, I hope so (see I can tell meducha possibly useful things about the bittorrent, but I'm a complete noob)
<ogra> tyrano: you dont need to compile anything in ubuntu
<meducha> in redhat for set  the network i type: setup
<Juerd> Is there an nntp client in Ubuntu's default installation?
<logic> tyrano: ubuntu much less stressfull :)
<tyrano> hmm o_O
<Juerd> (My dad uses Ubuntu since today, and expects support from me, but I can't run Ubuntu on my system yet)
<__daniel> Juerd: you could use pan
<ogra> meducha: in ubuntu you open the network manager :)
<Juerd> __daniel: Is it user friendly and installed by default?
<tyrano> does it have an auto update type command like emerge?
<tyrano> cuz emerge seemed pretty cool
<meducha> in GUI?
<Juerd> tyrano: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade in the Root Terminal
<ogra> meducha: yep
<__daniel> Juerd: hmmm, not sure... don't think it's installed by default
<Juerd> daniels: That's unfortunate. Thanks.
<meducha> oooooooooo =)
<tyrano> Juerd: and that would update all packages if i wanted?
<osiris_22> ok my friend
<daniels> Juerd: any time?
<ogra> meducha: you can do nearly everything in gui in ubuntu
<osiris_22> cant seem to catch aconnection
<agwibowo> my keyboard mapping is doesn't work in console....
<osiris_22> on linux when he uses his router
<Juerd> tyrano: Intelligently, yes. It doesn't upgrade if that causes conflicts.
<agwibowo> what should i do?
<tyrano> cool
<osiris_22> and hes tried fucken with his routers internal settings
<agwibowo> it maps correctly in gnome-terminal, but not in console
<osiris_22> and nothens working
<osiris_22> any ideas anyone???
<tyrano> oh and does it have the intel wireless card drivers on the install cd, so i can surf immediately :|
<Juerd> agwibowo: In console, type "install-keymap foo", where foo is your keymap.
<agwibowo> how do i know which one my keymap is??
<ogra> tyrano: which ones ?
<tyrano> ipw2200
<Juerd> agwibowo: grep kbLayout /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<agwibowo> ok.. thx
<tyrano> cuz no linux distro i have tried has detected it automagically :O
<Juerd> agwibowo: It's usually the two-letter code for your language.
<ogra> tyrano: looks good here....the drivers are there.... i have no such hw, but i guess it should work
<jirodrigu> thanks ogra
<tyrano> sweet i think im sold ;O
<ogra> :)
<tyrano> i have an asus laptop with wierd hardware and features, so i will have to tweak it im sure
<agwibowo> Juerd: thx, it works now!
<ogra> tyrano: probably its in here: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<Juerd> agwibowo: yw
<__daniel> i think i'm off to bed guys
<Juerd> tyrano: Sold? It's free! :)
<voth> can someone help me. it seems i've lost my wastebasket icon in the 'start' bar, is there some way to get it back ?
<tyrano> sold me on the idea? ;D
(mjr/#ubuntu) voth, right-click on panel and add applet
<__daniel> voth: rightclick on the panel -> add to panel
<__daniel> *wave in the channel*
<luc1f3r> net
<meduchas> but there are terminals right?
<mojo> Good morning everyone! ^-^
<Chibi> morning. D:
<tyrano> ubuntu was based on debian right? so do you think bastille-linux would work on it?
<Chibi> In theory, any debian package will work
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) in theory, any rpm should work on any rpm distro
<Chibi> rpm and deb are much diffrent.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) not really
<tyrano> its not really a package i think
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) the details.. but they are very similar overall
<tyrano> oh yah it is, my bad
<Chibi> RPM's are diffrent across diffrent distrobutions, debs use the exact same format across all distros, and the exact same dependancy checking.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Chibi: rpms all use the same format
<Chibi> The only 'diffrent' deb would be one that doesn't place dependancies in it's control file. :/
<Chibi> And I've never seen anyone do that, because it's silly. D:
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I've seen nothing special about debs that would prevent any of the problems that can occur on an rpm box
<Chibi> Unless you force it, a package won't install unless your dependancies are matching, you have no conflicting programs, and your versions aren't mismatched?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) up till now, there have been only a few deb based distros.. that is the only reason people don't talk about deb hell
<Chibi> There are a LOT of deb distros. :/
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) now
<Chibi> There were a year ago, too.
<Chibi> How long do you consider 'now'?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) a year ago is just a year ago
<Chibi> I consider now two seconds ago, to two seconds from now.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) 4 years
<Chibi> 4 years is a long time. -_-
<agwibowo> is anyone familiar with aumix? what's the meaning of IGain, Line, Mix, Pcm, Synth ?
<Chibi> They're volume levels.
<agwibowo> .... ok... but what's the difference between them?
<Chibi> IGain is a software amp. Line is the auxilery or microphone of your soundcard
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Chibi: rpms have problems because of differently named depends and different software on different distros.. ~you can't say that can't easily apply to debs
<agwibowo> oh
<_scp> where can I get the .configs from the Ubuntu Kernel source ?
<steini> h
<steini> hi
<_scp> y'know, the .configs they used to build the package
<_scp> I grabbed the source, but it doesn't have the configs
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) especially w/ all the "new" deb based distros.. we are bound to have the exact same problems rpm distros have
<steini> is Video4Linux enabled in Ubuntu??
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) there is a reason ubuntu only supports certain repositories
<steini> I just plugged in my USB-Radio Adapter (which works perfect with Linux) but I dont get a /dev/radio /dev/v4l/radio
<_scp> nevermind, I think I found it... it's in the diff
<agwibowo> i have a little problem with aumix...
<agwibowo> it doesn't restore the settings i saved everytime i boot up my computer
<agwibowo> so i have to manually increase the volume everytime i boot up my computer
<agwibowo> is there any workaround for this?
<ogra> agwibowo: use gnomes mixer
<malte`> or alsamixer
<agwibowo> well... gnome mixer does not work
<agwibowo> so does alsamixer
<ogra> agwibowo: then somethings wrong...
<sleon|lap> hi
<sleon|lap> i need help by installing linuxant driver on ubuntu
<sleon|lap> how to do it?
<sleon|lap> linux_headers are installed
<agwibowo> how to run gnome-mixer? is it the gnome-volume thingy?
<ogra> sleon|lap: wouldnt the slmodem driver do ?
<sleon|lap> ogra, hsf modem
<ogra> agwibowo: yep, right click it....
<sleon|lap> ogra, is it already in ubuntu?
<agwibowo> it says "Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found"
<ogra> sleon|lap: unfortunately not yet, but slmodem is prepared....
<agwibowo> i think the problem is that my sound card is bound to /dev/mixer1
<agwibowo> so using aumix, i have to manually set it to configure /dev/mixer1
<agwibowo> maybe gnome-volume look in /dev/mixer ?
<sleon|lap> ARGHL!
<ogra> sleon|lap: in the middle: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<sleon|lap> can someone say me how to install linuxant driver on ubuntu?
<sleon|lap> thats all i want
<sleon|lap> hell
<ogra> sleon|lap: install build-essential it brings in gcc and friends....
<PotajiTo> wenas
<ogra> sleon|lap: your headers are installed ?
<sleon|lap> ogra, yes
<sleon|lap> ogra, they where installed with ubuntu
<FTTP> im burning current hoary development release
<ogra> sleon|lap: by derfault they dont
<sleon|lap> ogra, ok done that now
<sleon|lap> ogra, ok done that now
<agwibowo> anyone can help me?
<sleon|lap> ogra, i have /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386
<ogra> sleon|lap: ok, looks good....
<sleon|lap> now i started hsfconfig
<sleon|lap> and it is running :)))
<sleon|lap> ogra, thx for the tip
<sleon|lap> ogra, is this right?
<BeanDip> damnit
<BeanDip> mplayer is segfaulting on me
<sleon|lap> ogra, NICE it worked!!! you are my best friend now!
<ogra> :)
<BeanDip> anyone else having mplayer segfaults under hoary?
<ogra> agwibowo: try lsmod|grep mixer
<agwibowo> null
<agwibowo> nothing
<ogra> agwibowo: sudo modprobe snd-mixer-oss
<FTTP> gonna try todays developmental hoary iso
<agwibowo> ok...
<FTTP> does ubuntu track with debian ?
<agwibowo> then?
<FTTP> where the releases are essentially the same?
<ogra> agwibowo: your mixer should work
<agwibowo> nope
<agwibowo> still says that no mixer is found
<ogra> agwibowo: what have you done with your system ?
<agwibowo> nothing..
<sleon|lap> which program under ubuntu is used to dial internet?
<ogra> agwibowo: try again lsmod|grep mixer
<sleon|lap> i mean some dialer for users
<FTTP> uhmm gnome ppp?
<agwibowo> yes, it's there the oss-sound blabla
<agwibowo> snd-mixer-oss
<FTTP> i dont dial so i dont have a clue
<FTTP> i want my FIBER :)
<agwibowo> my sound works,  but i have to modprobe opl3sa2
<sleon|lap> there is no kppp
<agwibowo> but that is not recognised my gnome
<FTTP> off to reboot and try iso
<sleon|lap> what should i use instead?
<FTTP> l8r
<agwibowo> it is recognised by runnign aumix -I -d /dev/mixer1
<agwibowo> not by gnome-volume-control
<ogra> sleon|lap: the network tool probably.....
<agwibowo> or maybe i have to restart gnome? to restart the gnome-volume manager?
<sleon|lap> ogra, where is it?
<ogra> sleon|lap: havent used dialup for a long time.....
<ogra> sleon|lap: its in the computer menu
<ogra> sleon|lap: system tools
<sleon|lap> ogra, systen configuration?
<ogra> sleon|lap: genau :)
<sleon|lap> danke
<sleon|lap> :)
(Amaranth/#ubuntu) anyone know where the script that updates /etc/resolv.conf is located?
<agwibowo> ogra: what should i do now? should i try to restart gnome?
<ogra> agwibowo: nope, wait....
<sleon|lap> bye bye
<BeanDip> anyone want to help me figure out what the hell is causing mplayer to segfault on an updated hoary box?  I have the strace output posted in #flood
<ogra> agwibowo: opl3sa2 is a oss module....
<ogra> agwibowo: oss is deprecated
<ogra> agwibowo: and not used in ubuntu....
<agwibowo> ok....
<agwibowo> so...
<agwibowo> what should i do?
<|doug|> I'm having some trouble getting my ubuntu box to print to a laserjet printer on my winxp box, anyone have any ideas?  I can install the printer and it says it prints, but no cigar
<ogra> agwibowo: try modprobing the snd-opl3sa2 module instead...but only if the other one isnt loaded...if in doubt, reboot before....
<jmhodges> hey.. i need to repair grub, but i can't figure out how to do it from the live cd i have..
<agwibowo> ic.. can i unload the already loaded module?
<jmhodges> ohh.. i think i know what i did.. n/m
<|doug|> I've tried configuring it via http://localhost:631 but I can't figure out the username/password combo... root + my regular user pass doesnt work, nor does my regular username/password combo
<agwibowo> ogra: when i do modprobe snd-opl3sa2, it says error, no device
<ogra> agwibowo: dont know if it cleans up all its dependencys .... look what gets unloaded with lsmod before and after
<agwibowo> it says, no such device
<ogra> agwibowo: do you know what kind of card it is ?
<agwibowo> yamaha opl3sa something
<agwibowo> definitely yamaha and something with opl
<skeff> How do configure totem-xine to use ESD ?
<ogra> agwibowo: thats only one part....
<|doug|> and I can't find anything on the ubuntu wiki... so I have tried to RTFM already, but there is no M to R that I can see :)
<ogra> skeff: is this not the default ?
<ogra> |doug|:  http://localhost:631  was disabled out of security reasons....
<LinuxJones> evening everybody
<ogra> hi :)
<LinuxJones> hi, ograbot
<ogra> hehe
<skeff> ogra, well sound doesn't work any way, until I kill the esd daemon
<agwibowo> i tried to find in google, it seems everyone with this laptop model is using opl3sa2
<ogra> skeff: strange....for me it works....
<Gwildor> i am trying to play a dvd, the four feathers, and i get about 30 mins in to the movie, and totem crashes, and ask's if i am trying to play an encrypted movie with out libdvdc22, can anyone help?
<Gwildor> i do have libdvdcss2
<ogra> agwibowo: give me the model
<LinuxJones> mplayer doesn't seem to add a configuration file in my ~ directory :(
<cbpye> eek.  Mozilla is in Japanese now.   WTF?
<ogra> agwibowo: of your lap....
<agwibowo> Tecra 8000
<agwibowo> Toshiba Tecra 8000
<ogra> agwibowo: heh... got an 8200 in my bag.....
<agwibowo> hahah
<cbpye> anyone know how to get Mozilla back into English?
<|doug|> ogra, yea, I see that now.  the gnome ui for it doesn't seem to do the trick though
<ogra> agwibowo: and a good ole sony on my knees....:)
<FTTP> daily snapshot gives fatal error
<FTTP> in hid
<agwibowo> ooo
<FTTP> what is module hid?
<agwibowo> i found this...
* FTTP is gonna bugfix this
<agwibowo> Yamaha 3d sound effect-enabled OPL3-SA3
<agwibowo> dunno if that helps
<ogra> agwibowo: probably ymf..... try sudo modprobe snd-ymfpci
<agwibowo> module is not found
<ogra> agwibowo: module is not found ???
<agwibowo> very weird...
<ogra> agwibowo: it must be there by default
<FTTP> ogra i have hid module not found :P
<agwibowo> wait2
<FTTP> ogra for developmental iso
<will> hhhaaa
<ogra> FTTP: i dont use hoary
<agwibowo> ya very weird
<agwibowo> i can find theh file,.... but cannot load it
<ogra> agwibowo: should be there /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/sound/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko
<agwibowo> yes it's there
<agwibowo> but modprobe says module not found
<ogra> agwibowo: try uname -r
<agwibowo> 2.6.8.1-3-686
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> weird
<aigarius> hi all
<agwibowo> hey wait
<agwibowo> FATAL: Module /lib/modules/2.6.8.1_3_686/kernel/sound/pci/ymfpci/snd_ymfpci.ko not found.
<agwibowo> why does it look in different directory????
<FTTP> agwibowo ur doing better than me
<FTTP> i only got FFATAL: Module hid not found
<Nivlem> Anyone know why I would have system sounds, but nothing comes out when I insert a music cd and it starts to play?
<agwibowo> it should look in 2.6.8.1_6_686
<aigarius> is there a public cvs or svn repository of ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> FTTP, your using hoary ?
<FTTP> the developmental snapshot got better tho
<agwibowo> eh no no no
<agwibowo> i'm talking rubbish
<FTTP> linuxjones:  I tried todays developmental snapshot
<agwibowo> what the heck... the file is there...
<FTTP> linuxjones:  Last one was a mess
<FTTP> this one is better
<ogra> agwibowo: where does this kernel come from ?
<FTTP> but it gives an error on bootup
<aigarius> Nivlem: you propably have no audio cable from your CD drive to the sound card
<agwibowo> from ubuntu cvs
<ogra> agwibowo: or its soudn modules ?
<LinuxJones> FTTP, why not just stick with Warty, it's fairly stable
<ogra> agwibowo: why that ?
<FTTP> linuxjones:  Im trying out distros
<agwibowo> ???
<Nivlem> That is impossible....this is a macintosh..not a PC
<agwibowo> ogra: what did you mean?
<FTTP> linuxjones:  How come bsd never got attention :P
<agwibowo> now it works
<ogra> agwibowo: why a cvs kernel ?
<FTTP> everything is linux linux linux
<FTTP> so i go linux :)
<agwibowo> for sopme weird reason
<LinuxJones> FTTP, developmental releases are no way to check out any distro :D
<socomm> Nivlem: Macs are PC's ....
<FTTP> linuxjones i mean development of such
<FTTP> linuxjones:  i tried warty already
<agwibowo> i was talking rubbish.. dunno the correct term.. i just did apt-get install linux-image.. you know...
<LinuxJones> ahh
<FTTP> linuxjones i reported the hid not found as bug
<ogra> agwibowo: ahh, ok
<agwibowo> anyway, i can modprobe snd-ymfpci now
<agwibowo> what should i do now?
<FTTP> gonna wait for tomorrows :)
<ogra> agwibowo: looking something up....wait a sec
<Nivlem> socomm: It is generally understood that when one refers to "PC" that is is intel i386 architecture..
<agwibowo> gnome-volume-control still says that mixer is not found
<aigarius> Nivlem: and you want to say me that they need no audio cable? if so try checking you audio mixer for 'CD' volume
<FTTP> hid = Human interface device ?
<FTTP> like keyboard right?
<FTTP> keyboard, mouse
<andril> hello all - again!!!!!
<LinuxJones> hi andril
<Nivlem> aigarius: That is not what I am saying at all...I have sound output from everything else..and this mac hasn't been opened  up and had anything changed...it plays music fine on the cd from within OSX therefore it IS NOT A CABLE PROBLEM
<aigarius> Nivlem: otherwise you could try to start xmms take preferences->input plugins->audiocd reader->configure->output->read cd digital audio
<aigarius> Nivlem: that will make audio cds play the digital and not the analog way
<aigarius> Nivlem: maybe that osx plays them digitaly all way long
<Nivlem> aigarius: I am assuming rythmbox is the cd player? It autoplays on insert..I will try that..
* FTTP is looking at the cdcode now
<Nivlem> thanks
<aigarius> Nivlem: i don't know if any other player except xmms has that feature
<ogra> agwibowo: try lspci|grep audio
<billytwowilly> I would like to install windows xp into a 5 gig partition on this laptop that I already have ubuntu on. are there any howtos to show me how to minimize the damage that it will do to my linux partitions and their bootability?
<socomm> aigarius: gnome's CD player has that feature.
<agwibowo> empty
<agwibowo> ogra: none,empty
<socomm> `gnome-cd'
<ogra> agwibowo: try lspci and look for the sound device
<agwibowo> ummm
<agwibowo> i don't think there's any sound device there
<ogra> agwibowo: hmm, isa
<socomm> Sound has to be the biggest problem with Ubuntu ...
<ogra> socomm: with all distros...isnt it ?
<monkey89> I have a rt2500 wireless card and I'd like to get access to the internet via Ubuntu, however I need the kernel sources to compile the module. What's the easiest way to do what I want? I'm in windows and can download files to a shared FAT32 partition.
<socomm> ogra: I've never had sound problems.
<socomm> ogra: at least none that I couldn't figure out by myself.
<aigarius> is there a public place to get development scripts of ubuntu? i am talking of recompilation scrits, cd making scripts, which patches are applied to which packages
<nevyn> billytwowilly: windows doesn't play nice with others.. make sure you have a bood disk
<nevyn> s/bood/boot/
<billytwowilly> nevyn,  That's all I'll need to get grub working again?
<billytwowilly> How about for making my reiserfs partition smaller?
<ogra> agwibowo: the snd-opl3sa2 should be the right one....
<FTTP> Red Hat late Friday warned Linux users of a "critical-critical" security hole that could compromise systems and allow root access to a remote attacker. ...
<FTTP> +1 ubuntu :)
<daniels> FTTP: url?
<agwibowo> ogra: hmmm but modprobing it says "No such device"
<ogra> agwibowo: try loading it after next reboot, i'm not sure the other one got unloaded properly....so it says no such device....its blocked
<FTTP> daniels:  Updated: A fake security bulletin purporting to be from Red Hat resurfaced, warning Linux users of a "critical-critical" security hole.
<aigarius> FTTP: that is not +1 ubuntu, but -1 redhat. and there is a hell of a lot of difference
<FTTP> daniels:  Fake :P
<agwibowo> oh ok...
<agwibowo> i'll remove the other one then from /etc/modules
<aigarius> FTTP: you recieved it only now?
<FTTP> aigarius:  i like debian cause its free
<nevyn> billytwowilly: parted... maybe
<agwibowo> i'll be back in 10 mins
<FTTP> and i like ubuntu cause it has gnome 2.8 :P
<billytwowilly> nevyn, Thanks. I'll look into it.
<FTTP> and is more user friendly
<nevyn> daniels: boe.
<malte`> fedora is free too and has gnome 2.8
<aigarius> FTTP: 1. -1 redhat = -1 linux in general 2. debian has gnome 2.8 as of 18.nov
* malte` is trolling
<socomm> Fedora, free?!
<pinkee> i don't like that ubuntu makes it so difficult to change your desktop manager, has anyone sucessfully done this?
<aigarius> fedora is as free as ubuntu
<FTTP> malte:  This is ubuntu :P, not #fedora
<malte`> sure socomm
<FTTP> anyways we off topic
<socomm> pinkee: xdm, kdm, etc ...
<aigarius> until i can see a complete and public ubuntu cvs or svn repository
<pinkee> i want enlightenment
<FTTP> aigarius:  SVN?
<socomm> pinkee: you mean WM not DM.
<LinuxJones> I installed Fedora Core 3 today and it was on my computer for 1/2 hour before wiping the disks and re-installing Ubuntu
<pinkee> oops
<pinkee> so anyways
<socomm> pinkee: 1.6, or 1.7?
<nevyn> hrm
<FTTP> aigarius:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ maybe ? :P i dont know what svn is
<malte`> ehehe thank you LinuxJones , i wanted to try it too
<malte`> now i'll not :P
<pinkee> either really
<aigarius> FTTP: svn=subversion=cvs replacement
<FTTP> oh
<socomm> pinkee: you can probably install E1.6 from reps, and it will show up in GDM.
<FTTP> looks like ubuntu is cvs still
<ogra> aigarius: arent all source pkgs enough ?
<LinuxJones> malte`, I couldn't even install xqf without re-compiling it. That distro is a total mess
<aigarius> ogra: no - I want to replicate the whole process
<Keybuk> aigarius: you'll see neither
<FTTP> brb trying to install from hoary even with the fatal HID error
<pinkee> socomm: i wrote it to .xinitrc abnd when it loads there are no menus of apps, perhaps i am too accustomed to debian and doing this wrong.
<Keybuk> because we're an Arch/tla house :p
<FTTP> since my keyboard still works
<agwibowo> ogra: u still there?   that modprobe still doesn't work
<FTTP> it could be for the mouse
<FTTP> ill fix it after install
<FTTP> if it dont work
<socomm> pinkee: `apt-get install enlightenment' that will install everything you need and add an entry to your GDM so you won't need to fsck with .xinitrc
<aigarius> Keybuk: and is ubuntu arch repository publicly accessible
<ogra> agwibowo: hmm... error ?
<tyrano> i almost have ubuntu
<agwibowo> no such device
<tyrano> and then i will be linux king?
<tyrano> ;[
<daniels> nevyn: sup
<pinkee> i don't want GDM
<agwibowo> but... strangely.... when i do lsmod, there are some snd_opl3 there...
* DCastMan is now playing: Fear Before the March of Flame - On the Bright Side, She Could
<agwibowo> although i've removed the loading opl3 from /etc/modules
<marjan> hi
<Keybuk> aigarius: arch.ubuntu.com -- though there's not much in it, at the moment we're still in the process of importing things; as we're Debian-based, and they don't have any form of repository
<marjan> why can't i play mp3 files?
<marjan> what do i need to install for it?
<socomm> pinkee: then just install with apt and let it configure eveything for you.
<DCastMan> because your inferior
<ogra> agwibowo: snd_opl3sa2 ?
<socomm> bonobo, mp3
<marjan> i just installed ubuntu
<pinkee> socomm: i did and it has no application menus
<agwibowo> nope
<ogra> marjan: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<marjan> ogra, how to enable them?
<agwibowo> it's   snd_opl3_lib
<marjan> ogra, i need mp3
<marjan> ogra, what do i need to install?
<ogra> socomm: its off
<ogra> marjan: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<aigarius> Keybuk: yes I know about the base (DD myself), the point is that I am doing a CDD and I am looking into ways of making it a CUD :)
<socomm> pinkee: I haven't used E in a long time, you may need to edit some of the configs for E's popup menu.
<ogra> marjan: read this
<LinuxJones> marjan, gstreamer0.8-mad
<marjan> thx
<pinkee> ugh, whatever
* DCastMan is now playing: In Flames - Only For The Weak
<marjan> LinuxJones, where to get it from?
<ogra> agwibowo: post your output from lsmod|grep snd to #flood please
<socomm> marjan: run `synaptic'
<LinuxJones> marjan, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<marjan> my connection is very slow
<marjan> arghl
<marjan> i need to wait 5 minutes till page loads
<marjan> please copy that!
<agwibowo> just did it
<ogra> marjan: too much to copy
<ogra> agwibowo: snd_cs4231_lib  ? where does this come from....
<tyrano> hmmmmm
* DCastMan is now playing: White Tiger - Fly Flag Proud - 03 - Million Nigger March
<agwibowo> dunno...
<tyrano> i think the mp3 format is patented, but not mp3 players?
<thoreauputic> DCastMan: please turn that off
<marjan> my god
<marjan> why the hell i need to install this
<marjan> with my slow connection
<marjan> it is unfear
<marjan> and why the hell such needed things are not on cd
<ogra> marjan: because fraunhofer charges for supplying it on discs
<marjan> it is not funny
<LinuxJones> DCastMan, please don't use racial slurs in IRC k thanks !!
<ogra> marjan: nope, its not
<marjan> hmmm...
<ogra> marjan: but you are simply not allowed to ship it
<thoreauputic> marjan: licensing issues ( not Ubuntu's fault)
<agwibowo> ogra: any clue?
<marjan> the fedora core and ubuntu are only distros which don't do that
<DCastMan> I'm sorry
<marjan> mandrake suse and co. have it
<monkey89> How can I install the kernel sources w/o internet access?
<socomm> monkey89: CD's maybe.
<ogra> agwibowo: i'd like to know where these modules get loaded from .... strange
* DCastMan is now playing: BULLY BOYS - White Pride
<monkey89> ok, but what files do I need? I can download files and copy them to the linux partition, but i cant use anything in linux
<agwibowo> i've just posted the content of my /etc/modules
<agwibowo> to #flood
<ogra> DCastMan: PLEASE STOP THIS
<thoreauputic> could someone with op privileges please take action on DCastMan ?
<ermo> ogra, come on. He's just trolling.
<tyrano> just /ignore
<ogra> ermo: its disgudting
<LinuxJones> can someone please kick this idiot from IRC please
<fffff> :D
<LinuxJones> daniels you there ?
<Amaranth> The more you complain the happier he gets.
<Amaranth> You're feeding the troll.
<socomm> ogra: what did s/he do
<marjan> look hell
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) DCastMan: well I'm now playing Shaman - Ancient Winds :-P
<nevyn> daniels: nommuch.
<ogra> socomm: look....at the titles
<marjan> it will now download 2mb of package lists
* DCastMan is now playing: Warhammer - White Pride Skinheads
<marjan> can you please give me the direkt link to gstreamer-mad and gstreamer-lame?
<socomm> ogra: oh all right.
<marjan> otherway i need to wait 25 minutes till it gets package lists
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) DCastMan: we don't care
<socomm> Just ignore it, it will go away.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) DCastMan: why don't you turn off the bot an just say what you are playing yourself?
<marjan> ogra, can you please give me the direkt link to the gstreamer-mad?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) DCastMan: it would be a good lesson in just how interesting it really is
<agwibowo> ogra: still no clue??
<ogra> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-plugins0.8/gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.5-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<DCastMan> Now playing Soilwork - Steelbath Suicide.mp3 then
<ogra> agwibowo: nope, not really....
<ogra> agwibowo: its a bit strange that there are any sond modules....
<marjan> ogra, thx, and for gstreamer-lame?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) DCastMan: that's better.. now what is so great about that song that you should mention it?
<agwibowo> any other place i should look for beside /etc/modules ?
<agwibowo> for the list of modules that gets loaded?
<DCastMan> It has a good message
<DCastMan> And that message is: "drumdrumdrumguitarsolodrums"
<marcellus> Is warty-release-install-amd64.iso broken? When it is installing the base system it fails because the generic part of the amd64 kernel package is missing.
<tyrano> is there an install guide on the install cd ;O
<tyrano> or do i have to print it out :(
<ogra> marcellus: how fast did you burn this disk ?
<socomm> DCastMan: St.Louis?
<daniels> LinuxJones: yo
<marcellus> ogra: 4x I guess. The maximum on my old burner.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<DCastMan> Yes
<ogra> marcellus: should be ok... did you check the disk....there is an option in the menu.....
<marcellus> ogra: I am not certain about the "missing" part because it might be package that is present in "pools/restricted".
<DCastMan> How is hoary pronounced?
<DCastMan> Whory?
<tyrano> is there an install guide on the install cd ;O
<agwibowo> is hoary out????
<socomm> agwibowo: no
<daniels> DCastMan: 'hoar-iy'
<ogra> agwibowo: april
<agwibowo> ic..
<agwibowo> still long way to go
<ermo> DCastMan, you know, kinda like 'hairy'
<agwibowo> any recommended application for my gnome?
<DCastMan> $> stfu -plz
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*thedcm@*.217.229.14.charter-stl.com]  by daniels
* DCastMan was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<agwibowo> what's that gstreamer about?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<ogra> agwibowo: i just looked at modinfo snd-opl3sa2 whoo lots of options....
<tyrano> ubuntu uses xorg right?
<thoreauputic> daniels: thank you
<tyrano> not xfree86?
<Gnobody> I need help enabling DMA on my SATA HDD and DVD-RW
<ogra> yay daniels
<daniels> tyrano: in hoary (our development branch), yes
<daniels> ther
<daniels> er
<Gnobody> hdparm screws up
<daniels> thoreauputic: in general, it's best to just let it go
<tyrano> o
<ogra> thank you so much
<socomm> daniels: +ban.
<agwibowo> ogra: ok... and does it give any clue?
<daniels> socomm: yes, I did already
<ermo> 'any recommended application for my gnome' - good one. Well, you can make him polish your shoes. Or mow your lawn. And sorry, couldn't resist.
<tyrano> is it easy to upgrade to hoary :O
<daniels> tyrano: it's not recommended if you're not familiar with debian or ubuntu
<tyrano> but xfree86 is old :/
<ogra> agwibowo: i think snd_opl3_lib blocks the device...so your snd-opl3sa2 fails to load
<ermo> tyrano, but if it works, so what?
<daniels> right, but if it still works and displays stuff ...
<agwibowo> ogra:... hmmm.... so how do i remove that snd_opl3_lib???
<ogra> daniels: <---- X-Man
<tyrano> i dunno, ive read a lot of problems with it for ati and widescreen displays :/
<agwibowo> is there any way to unload the already loaded modules?
<ogra> agwibowo: there i'm sitll diggin for an idea
<daniels> tyrano: what sort of video card do you have, and is it laptop/desktop?
<ermo> agwibowo, rmmod <module>
<daniels> tyrano: because unless you have a really, really, really new card (r4xx -- anything starting with an x, e.g. x300, x400, x600, x800), it should be just fine
<agwibowo> thx..
<tyrano> radeon 9700m, laptop with widescreen, largest resolution is (1280x800))
<thibaud> hi
<daniels> tyrano: works fine
<tyrano> oki
<daniels> as in, I'll be amazed if it doesn't
<thibaud> I have a problem with my wireless connection
<thibaud> I can't have it 'on boot'
<thibaud> I need to 'ifup wlan0'
<thibaud> as root
<thibaud> If I choose 'on boot' in the network configuration tool
<tyrano> is there an install doc
<ogra> thibaud: did you check the start on boot option in the network managing app ?
<thibaud> yes I did
<thibaud> but If i check it, then network doesn't work after boot
<ermo> daniels, x300? But that's basically an RV3xx core, isn't it?
<thibaud> and I need to 'ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan 0'
<LinuxJones> sorry daniels I was afk, I was going to ask you to kick that idiot DCastMan
<thibaud> Do you have another idea ogra ?
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: doen
<agwibowo> ogra: i've unloaded all the sound related modules, and tried to load snd-opl3sa2... but it still says "No such device"
<daniels> ermo: aiui x300 is an r4xx, but i may be wrong
<thoreauputic> *done
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, ya I see that :D
<Gnobody> I need help enabling DMA on my SATA HDD and DVD-RW hdparm freaks out.  It is an onboard Via controller.
<Gnobody> the dvd drive is standard ATA
<marcellus> For some unknown reason things seems to work now. (Well I don't have the network configured on the box)
<ogra> agwibowo: its the module for  Yamaha OPL3SA2+ which should be in your laptop....
<agwibowo> ogra: i don't quite get what you are saying... are you asking me something, or just saying to yourself ??
<ogra> thibaud: look in /etc/network/interfaces if there is noauto written near wlan0 anywhere
<ogra> agwibowo: i have no idea why you cant load it....
<agwibowo> me 2..
<marcellus> Well time to fix the network then. Later maybe.
<agwibowo> maybe try sound blaster compatible instead?
<ogra> agwibowo: hmmm....depends:        snd-cs4231-lib,snd-opl3-lib,snd,snd-mpu401-uart,snd-pcm
<thibaud> ogra: no here are the only 3 lines about wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<thibaud> name Liaison par onde radio
<thibaud> wireless_essid ma maison
<ogra> agwibowo: the dependencys are exactly what is loaded after boot....
<thibaud> oops,
<Gnobody> I need help enabling DMA on my SATA HDD and DVD-RW hdparm freaks out.  It is an onboard Via controller.
<thibaud> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<thibaud> name Liaison par onde radio
<thibaud> wireless_essid ma maison
<ogra> thibaud: hmm, should work
<agwibowo> ogra: so you are certain that my sound card is ISA ?
<thibaud> ogra: moreover 'ifup wlan0' works perfectly
<Kano> hi how is that package created: linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386
<FTTP> bah
<ogra> agwibowo: yep....
<thibaud> ogra: Maybe it is a bug, do you know where I should post it ?
<FTTP> i hope hoary fixes that modprobe fatal error
<agwibowo> hey
<agwibowo> this is strange
<ogra> thibaud: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<agwibowo> i'm sure i've unloaded all the snd-* modules
<agwibowo> it's back again when i do lsmod
<ogra> agwibowo: but ?
<ogra> agwibowo: they are dependent to snd-opl3sa2...
<alka_trash> quick question: does direct rendering in glxinfo verify dga?
<agwibowo> ohhhh
<agwibowo> that's why they are loaded again..
<agwibowo> hmmm
<ogra> agwibowo: i guess snd-opl3sa2 is also loaded on boot ...thats why they were there before....
<ermo> daniels, (was curious) <quote>The Radeon X300 is the PCI Express version of the Radeon 9550.</quote>
<agwibowo> ic...
<ogra> agwibowo: there must be some setting either for the module or a bootoption that will help here
<daniels> ermo: ah.  in other words, total crap. :)
<ermo> daniels, probably. I bought a 9250 to be able to use the open source dri drivers. Excellent image quality...
<ogra> daniels: but quite a "faster" name
<agwibowo> i tried modprobe snd-sb16-csp it does not complain...
<ogra> agwibowo: does your mixer work ?
<agwibowo> nope
<agwibowo> :P
<osiris_22> umm my friend
<ermo> daniels, also, the X600 is basically a souped up RV360 and some extra features (not mentioned in the article I'm reading)
<osiris_22> just tried to boot into ubuntu
<osiris_22> and he got5 an error
<osiris_22> that said there is errors on the file system
<osiris_22> what does he do?
<daniels> ermo: yeah
<socomm> what are the exact errors
<daniels> ermo: iirc the x800 (r423) is the really interesting one in terms of new tech
<osiris_22> when he was butting in it said hda1 has a file systme with errors on it
<osiris_22> and then it took him into a text prompt
<osiris_22> that says root
<osiris_22> or something
<ermo> daniels, sure is. But I was thinking in terms of what hardware could reasonably be expected to be supported under X
<daniels> i still have an 8500 (r200), quite happy with it
<ermo> daniels, By extension, I would tend to belive that x300 and x600 /should/ work with the ati-drivers.
<agwibowo> this is pathetic....
<ermo> daniels, Off course, I have no hard evidence to back up that claim.
<daniels> ermo: er, we have full 2d support for r4xx, y'know
<ogra> hehe
<ermo> daniels, so it's just 3d?
<daniels> ermo: there's 2d support for every ati card on the market
<daniels> yeah
<osiris_22> any idea on what to do socomm should he reinstall or what
<eazel7> hi
<osiris_22> ?
<eazel7> how can I enable my root account to be able to do a simple 'su' command?
<agwibowo> hmmm
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eazel7: sudo passwd root
<agwibowo> emule is not available for linux....
<eazel7> GammaRay, ok
<ogra> eazel7: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo#
<wm_eddie> agwibowo: yes it is
<ermo> daniels, but it's still via the ati binary drivers, isn't it?
<agwibowo> where to download it from?
<ogra> agwibowo: xmule is in universe
<daniels> ermo: 3d?  or 2d?
<cardador> agwibowo: xmule or amule
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) agwibowo: what's wrong w/ amule?
<socomm> osiris_22: hmmm well if you don't know what you're doing just reinstall, otherwise try to revocer with a disk or something.
<agwibowo> ohhh
<eazel7> GammaRay, thanks
<ogra> agwibowo: not the greatest but does the job
<agwibowo> which one is better, amule or xmule?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) they are very similar
<cardador> agwibowo: amule i guess
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I'm not sure what the differences are anymore
<ermo> daniels, I'm not making sense, sorry. I was referring to your prior quip to tyrano: tyrano: because unless you have a really, really, really new card (r4xx -- anything starting with an x, e.g. x300, x400, x600
<daniels> ermo: oh, right
<daniels> i'm too tired for coherency anyway
<ogra> GammaRay: no package for amule in universe ?
<cardador> agwibowo: check both websites, and then choose
<ermo> daniels, and so was just trying to elaborate on x300 and x600
<Phr0stByte> agwibowo: I have found this to be a great way to go: http://ed2k-gtk-gui.sourceforge.net/download.shtml
<agwibowo> oh my god
<ogra> GammaRay: oh, sorry...just checked.....its there...
<agwibowo> i accidentally drag the top panel to the side of my screen
<agwibowo> how do i return it to the top?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) drag it back?
<ermo> agwibowo, OH NO! REINSTALL!
<ermo> :p
<ogra> agwibowo: drag
<ogra> lol
<Phr0stByte> lol
<FTTP> usplash sounds awesome
<agwibowo> i cant
<socomm> agwibowo: middle click and drag
<FTTP> me thinks hoary will be an excellent release
<socomm> agwibowo: or use right and left click to drag
<agwibowo> where to click it?????
<agwibowo> everywhere i click, it's clicking the button
<ogra> agwibowo: free space
<Chibi> Hoary will certainly be as impressive of an impact as warty was.
<cardador> agwibowo: look for some pixels in between the big icons :)
<wm_eddie> agwibowo: hold crtl and click and drag
* Phr0stByte think agwibowo is distracted from any kind of mule now
<Chibi> Especially if they get all of the console hiding parts done.
<osiris_22> socomm
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) agwibowo: there is a key combo to get to the menu
<socomm> osiris_22: yes?
<osiris_22> we are guessen its his hard drive its self.. cause its maken all kinds of noices
<osiris_22> and its been getting hot
<agwibowo> :(
<socomm> osiris_22: that's probably it, sounds like your hard drive is broken.
<ermo> Phr0stByte, yup. Mules n donkeys can be terribly stubborn. Now they dragged his gnome bar all the way across the screen. HEE HAAW
<osiris_22> his windows hard drive is doing it to
<wm_eddie> agwibowo: Did CTRL+drag work?
<osiris_22> his computer is really wierd
<Chibi> HAHA XD
<agwibowo> wm_eddie: no
<osiris_22> like it has no fans it only has a processer fan
<osiris_22> thats it
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) agwibowo: click on somethiung on the panel and press F10
<osiris_22> uit dont have any system fants
<osiris_22> fans or anything
<wm_eddie> agwibowo: You sure?
<Chibi> Oh that was hilarious. My cousin came over and tried to use my computer, looking for a start menu at the bottom of the screen
<socomm> osiris_22: that's not good, since you're computer needs all those fance to cool down your hardware.
<osiris_22> so im thinking his hard driver are overheating
<agwibowo> i don't know where to click..
<agwibowo> the items are so huge
<osiris_22> yeah
<agwibowo> and there are no free space
<osiris_22> he said yesterday his hard drives were maken noices
<socomm> agwibowo: remove some items.
<osiris_22> noises
<osiris_22> and i was like like dude
<wm_eddie> agwibowo: hold CTRL and drag. doesn't matter where you click.
<osiris_22> snece you have no phen
<osiris_22> fan
<agwibowo> done
<osiris_22> fans
<agwibowo> thx
<osiris_22> dont fucken have them in there at the same time
<agwibowo> now i have to return back all the items
<agwibowo> :(
<wm_eddie> ohh woops...
<Chibi> I have an auto-hiding bar stretched across the bottom of my screen, my media player. She flipped out. :D
<wm_eddie> I know there's a way to do this...
<socomm> osiris_22: it sounds like like a hardware problem, just get some new hardware and a cooling system.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Chibi: what's so special about that? :-P
<FTTP> what is SVG?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Chibi: I seem to recall windows can do that
<ermo> FTTP, Scalable Vector Graphics
<FTTP> ubuntu says it wants to do svg aware eye candy
<wm_eddie> agwibowo: umm try making the panel smaller.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: vector images vs raster images
<FTTP> gammaray:  ?
<wm_eddie> hmmm...
<FTTP> that means nothing to me
<FTTP> heh
<Chibi> It was just funny to see her scream when there was a playlist instead of a start button :P
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: google!
<wm_eddie> or removing things one by one until you see gray again...
<agwibowo> wm_eddie: it's ok now.. thx
<FTTP> gammaray:  so what sort of eye candy do they mean?
<wm_eddie> We need to suggest to gnome to have a lock panel option
<osiris_22> hes gonna use a seagate hard drive..
<wm_eddie> That also happened to my roommate.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: vector images can scale w/out gettting pixilated
<Gnobody> I need help enabling DMA on my SATA HDD and DVD-RW hdparm freaks out.  It is an onboard Via controller.
<Phr0stByte> Has anyone seen this?: http://www.happypenguin.org/show?xdesktopwaves
<FTTP> gammaray ok
<wm_eddie> GammaRay: Does OS X use SVG? or just really large images?
<FTTP> gammaray i guess that means like the ubuntu logos and such?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) wm_eddie: no idea
<ermo> FTTP, (simple explanation) you can either represent a picture by rows and columns of dots (bitmap) or by describing each component of a picture as an equation. The equations can be scaled, whereas the bitmaps need to be resamled.
<ermo> resampled.
<cardador> Phr0stByte: have you tried it?
<agwibowo> any suggestion on dreamweaver-like html editor in linux?
<agwibowo> i know screem, bluefish
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: all the icons.. so you can change the resolution and keep the same sized interface
<Gnobody> agwibowo: NVU
<Phr0stByte> cardador: not yet
<Gnobody> www.nvu.com
<Phr0stByte> cardador: looks real cool though...
<Chibi> Can't Enlightenment do that?
<wm_eddie> agwibowo: nvu looks good but I've never gotten it to install correctly, I use Mozilla composer for my stuff... not as good as dreamweaver (not even close) but good enough for some things.
<agwibowo> ok.... thx!
<socomm> Phr0stByte: I have.
<ogra> hehe....desktop with builtin scientific screensaver bg....
<osiris_22> i found this awsome drug related screensaver in my screensavers thintg
<Gnobody> nvu is most like Dreamweaver
<osiris_22> its like awsom4e
<socomm> Phr0stByte: Still buggy.
<cardador> Gnobody: are debs available for nvu?
<Phr0stByte> socomm: thought so. Looked to cool to be true
<eazel7> Gnobody, where can I find nvu?
<Gnobody> www.nvu.com
<eazel7> thx
<FTTP> ok i tried an svg demo of adobe
<FTTP> nice stuff
<socomm> Phr0stByte: looks can be deceiving.
<FTTP> interesting
<Chibi> AAAHHk. I see qt.
<socomm> Phr0stByte: give a spin it's a really small program ~20 sec compilation.
<agwibowo> that's quite a huge prog.. 11 mb
<ogra> Phr0stByte: hmm first release..... 2004-11-18 03:19
<Phr0stByte> Chibi: LOL. Is that like "I see dead people..."?
<Chibi> Yes. Only Qt is scarier. :P
<cardador> Phr0stByte: ia m trying it right now... looks good!
<FTTP> you know what i noticed, alot of apps for linux are only for solaris + redhat
<drac> <socomm> Phr0stByte: give a spin it's a really small program ~20 sec compilation. <-- it's a lot
<FTTP> err i mean
<FTTP> they have rpms
<FTTP> alot dont have precompiled debian files
<FTTP> is it possible to use an rpm on debian?
<Gnobody> just use alien to install rpms
<FTTP> if all you have is the rpm
<socomm> drac: that's an estimate it's probably alot less than that since it's only one source file.
<Gnobody> sudo alien -i nvu.rpm
<FTTP> gnobody:  They should include alien on default so it works fully
<socomm> FTTP: you can install rpms on ubuntu
<drac> fakeroot ;)
<FTTP> socomm is alien default?
<socomm> FTTP: think so.
<FTTP> socomm:  Hmmm
<Phr0stByte> socomm: I'll pass for now, as it is nothing actually useful - just eye-candy
<drac> not shure
<socomm> FTTP: I installed lame via alien, works fine for me.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: checkinstall easily makes debs from source
<FTTP> socomm:  See the problem often for debian is that its easy to get commercial apps but alot of times they dont have debian versions, they are often for redhat
<FTTP> gammaray right but some only distribute the rpm
<Chibi> Good commercial apps are all static linked and have bin installers. :P
<FTTP> chibi adobe for example for its svg viewer
<FTTP> it has redhat
<FTTP> and a .rpm
<Chibi> Hehe, I know. :P
<FTTP> chibi:  Oh wait
<FTTP> its a tar.gz
<FTTP> it says redhat 7.1 to 9
<FTTP> so that means its prolly non compiled?
<Chibi> quite possible. I didn't look at it, though. :P
<Gnobody> its a binary extract it to "/"
<FTTP> gnobody it is?
<Gnobody> yes
<socomm> FTTP: probably just a bin inside a tarball.
<FTTP> ok
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I'd use stow myself
<FTTP> gnobody its not like i want to use it
<FTTP> but im just using that as example of redhat app
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) my create a mess you can't clean up?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) why
<FTTP> gnobody:  i mean i dont expect their to be ubuntu versions, but ubuntu needs to work with those redhat and other linux distro versions
<FTTP> but you said alien works so........
<FTTP> that is prolly enuff if it works all the time
<drac> alien works
<drac> but you won't have the dependences
<Gnobody> yeah with debian you can pretty much install any linux binary you want
<Gnobody> x86 of course
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) that will allow you to install it but that won't fix any depends it needs but you don't have
<Gnobody> and ubuntu is debian base
<Gnobody> d
<FTTP> gnobody right but some apps only give rpms
<FTTP> Alien should not be used to replace important system packages, like sysvinit, shared libraries, or other things that are essential for the functioning of your system. Many of these packages are set up differently by Debian and Red Hat, and packages from the different distributions cannot be used interchangably. In general, if you can't uninstall the package without breaking your system, don't try to replace it with an alien
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) w/a range from rh 6-9 it's probably a static binary
<FTTP> gammaray i only used that as an example tho
<tmartin> hey this is off topic but is there a channel on freenode for talking about programming in c++?
<alindeman> #c++
<alindeman> :)
<FTTP> see the problem is interchangable
<tmartin> haha thx :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: I'm using that example also
<FTTP> or......... debian needs to push for debian versions :)
<LinuxJones> join #python
<LinuxJones> bah
<FTTP> gammaray:  Ok lets see here......... what commercial software is there for linux :P
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I'd rather see agnotic installers for this type of software
<FTTP> agnotic?
<FTTP> agnostic you mean
<FTTP> ?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) yea
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: realplayer
<FTTP> ok
<socomm> FTTP: setup.exe
* ogra has xdesktopwaves running
<FTTP> there is no .exe for linux
<ogra> lol
<socomm> WTF!
<FTTP> socomm:  Executables is a windows concept
<ogra> looks really funny
<socomm> And here I've been using -o program.exe
<FTTP> oh
<socomm> >_<
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: ummm no
<FTTP> socomm dunno
<cardador> ogra: try it with quality 9 :)
<FTTP> gammaray:  Thought .exe was for windows :P
<FTTP> gammaray unless ur running wine of course
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) executables is actually the proper term for what people commonly call binaries
<stuNNed> does noapic and nolapic do the same things or do i need both?  system is freezing...
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) the .exe extension is windows only true..
<socomm> FTTP: I was kidding, you can tell gcc to compile a program with whatever name you like, for instance `gcc file.cc -o program.exe'
<FTTP> gammaray thats what i meant
<FTTP> socomm gotcha
<FTTP> gammaray:  ubuntu/debian needs an easier way to install apps
<FTTP> just download and it auto installs
<Chibi> FTTP- Being worked on :P
<FTTP> other than synaptic / apt get
<Chibi> Have you seen it yet?
<FTTP> chibi nope
<ogra> cardador: still interlaced...and waaay sloow
<FTTP> was that on the work in progress list for hoary?
<FTTP> maybe i missed it :)
<ogra> i made a package.....
<eazel7> can anaconda be used for ubuntu?
<Chibi> It's like anaconda's install selection .
<FTTP> ahhh
* FTTP never used anaconda
<FTTP> i dunno
<FTTP> i mean for install
<LinuxJones> eazel7, no not as of yet
<FTTP> chibi:  Ill google for it maybe
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: "download and install" is kinda silly for linux
<Chibi> Fttp, hold on, I'll grab a screenshot of it really quick
<eazel7> LinuxJones, what is needed to try?
<FTTP> chibi thanks :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: software is so interconnected
<FTTP> yah
<eruin> .exe as an extension isn't windows-specific
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Chibi: you're just talking about an easier interface to apt right?
<Chibi> FTTP- There's also an auto-updater and graphic installer in the work.
<eazel7> I wait for haiku for a definite OS
<eruin> muine.exe? :P
<Chibi> Yeah, Gamma, the lazy apt. :P
<FTTP> chibi:  oh its just apt
<eazel7> Chibi, what app are you talking about?
<FTTP> chibi:  Screenshot would still be nice if u can :)
<LinuxJones> eazel7, Progeny has ported Anaconda and has been incorporated into their Debian based distro
<FTTP> chibi:  But im referring to installing commercial apps
<FTTP> that are not in the repositories
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Chibi: well I hope you guys reqwrite the broken vsftpd init.d script as well :-P
<eruin> the problem with anaconda debian-wise is that it doesn't support more than two archs
<FTTP> unless that app can handle those too?
<eazel7> LinuxJones, I'll see what can I do, I'm really interested
<Chibi> Oohhhhh, Like the firefox and xfce installers? :P
<FTTP> chibi i never installed xfce or firefox i dunno
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: why should it be the distro makers job to cover the asses of adobe?
<eruin> who maintains firefox?
<cardador> NVU is amazing!
<jomohke> is it?
<FTTP> gammaray:  Whos covering their ass?  its making it easier to use the apps
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: a lot of time, ubuntun could not even legally make pacages for these pieces of software
<Chibi> They're like installing windows applications, FTTP. With the whole 'choose what parts you want' graphic installer shebang.
<FTTP> gammaray oh
<cardador> jomohke: just tried it now, looks good
<FTTP> ok well if legal issues come into play thats another story
<jomohke> cardador: The brief comments I've heard of it were that it was fairly incomplete. I haven't tried it, though.
<FTTP> chibi yeah well maybe adobe will eventually make a better installer :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: not to mention that they all use different interfaces for installing, it would have to be done on a per software basis, which is a lot of work.
<eruin> why oh why is people.debian.org so slooow
<LinuxJones> eazel7, I hope Ubuntu borrows from Progeny, Anaconda is excellent.
<eazel7> yup
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) eruin: specifically to piss you off
<FTTP> gammaray then it should be up to the manufacturer
<eruin> blimey
<FTTP> gammaray or just make sure for example u can easily install rpms which is the most common standard
<eazel7> I hope that anaconda uses backends
<eazel7> so there is no duplicated work betwin rpm and deb versions
<FTTP> gammaray i guess there is no simple solution between opensource and commercial
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: but is is already up to the manufacturer.. every seperate one w/ theie different owners
<FTTP> to use commercial apps if one so chooses on ubuntu
<LinuxJones> eazel7, the source code should be on the Progeny website. i'm pretty sure it's written in gtk-python
<eazel7> ok
<eruin> everything redhat is built with gtkpython
<FTTP> gammaray:  Right but as of now many use .bin and .rpm
<FTTP> so there has to be a way to use those easily
<FTTP> gammaray is there a gnome frontend to alien for example?
<FTTP> that may be the best solution there
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: .bin is easy enough to deal with. ie the nvidia installer should work on ubuntu
<Chibi> http://studiochibico.com/ar.jpg
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: never used alien
<eazel7> Anaconda is written in Python and C
<FTTP> chibi thats just copying the windows method :P
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: quote new to debian as well.. about a month
<FTTP> gammaray u mean anaconda?
<LinuxJones> eazel7, >> http://componentizedlinux.org/anaconda/
<eruin> how on earth is that copying the windows method?
<Chibi> The point is to ease use, right?
<FTTP> eruin:  Add + remove programs
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: no. I mean quite :-P
<Chibi> The windows way is the way most windows migrants are used to.
<eruin> fttp, and your point?
* ogra has http://xdesktopwaves.sourceforge.net/ in his repo now 
<FTTP> eruin nothing
<FTTP> eruin im just saying it was the equivalent of add + remove
<FTTP> just organized up to down
<FTTP> just a different layout, same concept
<Phr0stByte> ogra: can we get it from you?
<eazel7> LinuxJones, I'm there, thanks
<eruin> FTTP, do you have some fantastic new concept for this particular task then? ;P
<FTTP> eruin no, it works well
<ogra> Phr0stByte: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu look for Grawert
<eruin> maybe a 3d box spinning around? ;)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I like the search box :-P
<FTTP> eruin:  I like it :)
<eruin> I think it should be organized a bit differently though
<mxpxpod> what happened to the gaim evo plugin?
<FTTP> eruin me too
<YokoZar> How does Ubuntu determine what things to put in the applications menu?  I don't seem to have the menu package installed
<eruin> with categories on a left pane with its items on a right pane
<FTTP> eruin yeah its nice
(jdub/#ubuntu) YokoZar: that's all gnome functionality
<YokoZar> jdub: Even when I install a package?
<FTTP> what i meant was this tho:  is there a way to easily install .bins kinda like a program which will just run it and install it easily and bring up the right windows for install (even a terminal mode) and stuff?
<FTTP> from that add/remove program interface
<FTTP> or whatever
<FTTP> should be a way where u can do it easily without leaving gnome and going to terminal
<FTTP> thats what i meant
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: a paperclips and glue idea.. have .bin files open in gnmome-terminal
<FTTP> gammaray:  Can they be already?
<FTTP> no i mean
<eruin> well, if some standarized toolkit that all distributors of .bin files used was in place, that could easily be written
<FTTP> gammaray:  A program which will easily walk u thru install
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) they are just executables.. ie xterm -e reaplayer.bin
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: they would depends on what the .bin did I guess
<FTTP> gammaray i dunno........
<eruin> but since a bin can be all console-based (nvidia) while another (quake3) can be gtk-based, how should the installer logic be?
<FTTP> whatever works i guess :)
<thoreauputic> FTTP: if it's a precompiled binary you can extract it in nautilus, navigate to th edirectory, create a link and off you go : but I agree for new users how to do that isn't intuitive
<FTTP> eruin good point
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: open them all in a term
<eruin> we're talkinga bout a gui tool here
<FTTP> thoreauputic yeah right, just a way to automate just what u said
<eruin> I know full-well how to run a .bin file ;>
<FTTP> threauputic just add a feature for that which will do just that :)
<FTTP> on all .bin files
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: synaptic does as much
<YokoZar> jdub: A Debian package should have some common menu creating hints in it, and the menu package will then make a menu out of it for every window manager.  Does this not happen in Ubuntu?
<FTTP> or something
<eruin> GammaRay, no.
<thoreauputic> FTTP: problem is that how binaries install is not standardised
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  hmmmmmm
<eruin> he's talking about non-open software
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  Ill come up with something
<FTTP> ill try those apps and see
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: you never noticed the terminal window while software is installing?
<FTTP> eruin it should be mostly open software, but there are times when u may want to add 1 commerical program
<FTTP> for whatever reason
<eruin> GammaRay, this has nothing to do with apt or debs or ubuntus workings in general for that matter
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: I know taat full well
(jdub/#ubuntu) YokoZar: we don't display or support the debian menu system
<FTTP> jdub oh what installer is you right?
<nonajme> hmm, how can i reconfigure xfree with the standard config?
<eruin> GammaRay, if synaptic can, say, be used to install both the official nvidia package and quake3 point releases, that's sure news to me
<YokoZar> jdub: Ahh.  So how do Ubuntu packages add menu items to ubuntu then?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: you're missing my point
<FTTP> jdub u handle software installers too tho or just the 1st time install?
(jdub/#ubuntu) YokoZar: that's all gnome/freedesktop.org menu functionality
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: what?
<FTTP> jdub i mean that add/remove type program
<FTTP> that someone showed me
<eruin> GammaRay, point is, we're talkinga bout packages that will never show up in any repository usable by synaptic
<FTTP> jdub u dont handle that right?
<stuNNed> jdub, if i add kernel line 'noapic' do i need to add 'nolapic' as well?
(jdub/#ubuntu) FTTP: i don't understand what you're asking.
(jdub/#ubuntu) stuNNed: i don't know.
<YokoZar> jdub: Ahh, so some packages use both the debian menu system and the freedesktop stuff
<stuNNed> jdub, k thanks mate
<eruin> more like some kind of cross-distro standarized installer, ala installshield on windows
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: I don't know what to say but "duh!"
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) stuNNed: I don't think so, but if it doesn't work, try using nolapic as well...
(jdub/#ubuntu) YokoZar: yeah, the debian menu stuff is still there, but not used
<eruin> GammaRay, then why on earth do you bring up the subject of synaptic?
<NewComer> transcode depends on libjasper, a package that doesn't exist in the repos
<hcker2000> hello
<stuNNed> Lathiat, ah ok thanks :)
<FTTP> jdub:   nevermind.... i was just discussing that there should be an easier way to install commercial apps
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: it's a very blunt concept. .bin files are typically installers. If they happen to be console installers all is well, if they happen to use X windows then the term can just sit in the background.
<hcker2000> dose any one know if there is a way to get dvd playback working on ppc ubuntu?
<FTTP> jdub like those .bins and rpms from graphical if possible, but its possible due to non standardization it wouldnt work anyways
<mxpxpod> hcker2000: apt-get install totem-xine
<hcker2000> let me give that a trysky
<thoreauputic> FTTP: a few projects about installers: http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/System/Files/Installers/Uninstallers/1890/
<YokoZar> jdub: Alot of universe packages have /usr/lib/menu entries but no freedesktop stuff.  Is there a plan to handle that somehow?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: also install libdvdcss2
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedForma
<ogra> YokoZar: debian will change that itself....
<thoreauputic> FTTP: if the software is commercial, it's really up to the company to design it so it can install easily
<hcker2000> GammaRay, thanks and do i need to add a specific mirror to get totem-xine because it isnt in the list
<ogra> YokoZar: they plan to move to a freedektop compliant system
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: universe I think
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  Right but alot of times it easy to install it, thru redhat for example
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: you just have to get companies to actually use those.. so it would probably have to support windows also
(jdub/#ubuntu) YokoZar: patches accepted for universe
<stuNNed> hcker2000, it's in multiverse, afaik
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  its not a priority or anything so........... :P
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) totem-xine is in universe
<mxpxpod> actually, totem-xine is in universe
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  I guess we come to conclusion its not something that can be done
<YokoZar> jdub: Oh, ok.  So if I were to be updating a package and wanted it to have a menu entry, I should stop reading the debian menu docs and instead look at freedesktop.org?
<hcker2000> what the url for universe so i can add it to the manage?
<stuNNed> ah my bad, sorry about that
<jono> hi all
(jdub/#ubuntu) YokoZar: yes :-) look in /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<jono> how stable is hoary on ppc at the moment?
<thoreauputic> FTTP: let's face it, apt and synaptic would make most windows users green with envy: no searching the web for download sites, and it works without reboot, and so on...
<thoreauputic> FTTP: not to mention the thousands of packages available
<FTTP> thoreauputic oh i agree 100% as they are working on an easier one too
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: in synaptic uncheck it in teh repositories list
<eruin> bah, all these longhorn videos floating around, none of them showing anything impressive
<ogra> thoreauputic: 14119 currently on my list
<jono> anyone?
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  But the problem is that you may for whatever reason want to install a commercial application not on that list
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) eruin: but they have a clock! in the sidebar! a clock!
<hcker2000> GammaRay, uncheck universe?
<eruin> hehe
<Gnobody> I need help enabling DMA on my SATA HDD and DVD-RW hdparm freaks out.  It is an onboard Via controller.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: err check it
<eruin> GammaRay, it's like seeing a black winxp with some useless "connectivity" features
<hcker2000> GammaRay, there is no universe listed in the package manager list
<jono> to upgrade to hoary am I right in thinking that I just change 'warty' references in sources.list to 'hoary' ?
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  stuff like java, etc..... which is free commercial also.......
(jdub/#ubuntu) jono: yes
<jono> jdub, cheers
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: prefs menu > repositories
<jono> I will see about testing ppc hoary :)
<Gnobody> yes jono
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  i know its against the gpl and all so its not really part of ubuntu
<hcker2000> GammaRay, thats what im in no listing for it
<FTTP> which is fine
<hcker2000> remember this is the ppc distro
<hcker2000> so maby its not in there by defult?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: umm right
<thoreauputic> FTTP: depends on your definition of "free" of course
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  I mean non gpl software
<jono> I wonder if X.org will work for ppc
<jono> I imagine so
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  Like sometimes for certain websites you need certain viewers that wont have a gpl alternative
<ogra> jono: why not ?
<FTTP> if there is gpl thats fine
<FTTP> but.......
<jono> ogra, I mean upgrading to hoary
<FTTP> i dunno
<FTTP> i kinda prefer everything to be opensource :)
<FTTP> so
<hcker2000> thats why i wondered what the address was for it so i could add it
<ogra> jono: but why should xorg not work :)
<Gnobody> I need help enabling DMA on my SATA HDD and DVD-RW hdparm freaks out.  It is an onboard Via controller.
<FTTP> thoreauputic I guess if u want to run commercial distros, redhat or novell would be a better choice for those who need it
<FTTP> maybe
<FTTP> i dunno
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: there seems to be a universe for ppc from looking at hthe servers
<jono> ogra, when I upgrade to hoary, should it work without any reconfiguration?>
<hcker2000> where did u see it listed though?
<hcker2000> is there a page on the ubuntu web site that has the universe info?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: try adding this line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ogra> jono: it did on my playground system (i686)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<hcker2000> ok
<ogra> jono: i think ppc wont behave different
<jono> ogra, cool
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: what what I know about apt, it should pick the right folder for ppc
<jono> ogra, did you just dist-upgrade?
<ogra> jono: changed the repo lines and... yep....
<jono> ogra, cool
* jono dist-upgrades in anticipation
<ogra> jono: but be aware it may break from time to time.....
<ogra> jono: its in active development
<hcker2000> there it gose the package manager is geting the universe list and the multiverse list
<FTTP> jono:  Im waiting for tomorrows hoary snapshot :P
<FTTP> todays was bugged
* Phr0stByte has learned to be pacient and wait for a final release - Mandrake taught me that
<PorscheBoy> mm
<ogra> Phr0stByte: tried the water stuff ?
<Phr0stByte> yeah
<Phr0stByte> cool
<jono> anyone seen ubdate?
<ogra> Phr0stByte: yep, pretty funny.....but everything beyond defaults bursts my old laptop
(jdub/#ubuntu) jono: apt-get install upgrade-manager
<hcker2000> when i select totem-xine to be installed it says it has to remove totem-gstreamer and ubuntu-desktop
<Phr0stByte> ogra: would rather have my USB Wacom device working
<jono> jdub, is it in there?
<jono> wow
(jdub/#ubuntu) yes
<ogra> Phr0stByte: doeant it ?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: sounds fine
<ogra> doesnt
<PorscheBoy> fgdfg
<Phr0stByte> nope
<jono> jdub, I just read about it on a chaps blog, I didnt realise it was coded
(whiprush/#ubuntu) evening everyone.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: ubuntu-desktop is a changelog or something
<osiris_22> how do you burn iso files in ubuntu?
<hcker2000> GammaRay, ok and it dosnt return any thing for dvdcss
(whiprush/#ubuntu) osiris_22: right click on the iso, you'll see a menu entry
<Phr0stByte> ogra: havnt seen one work sinse kernel 2.4
(whiprush/#ubuntu) jono: your album out yet?
<ogra> Phr0stByte: is it recognized in the device manager ?
<osiris_22> how do you watch dvds?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: that's in marillat for me
<Phr0stByte> ogra: Oh, but it is
<ogra> osiris_22 http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<hcker2000> so do i just need to add that word to the end of the line u told me to add before?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: I'm not sure if the same exists for ppc...
<ogra> Phr0stByte: what gives lsmod|grep wacom
<hcker2000> oh how would i find out?
<jono> whiprush, yep, its released now :) you can order it at www.seraphidian.com
(whiprush/#ubuntu) excellent.
<Phr0stByte> ogra: wacom                  12608  0
<Phr0stByte> usbcore               115684  7 wacom,ehci_hcd,usbhid,usb_storage,ohci_hcd
<jono> whiprush, did a great gig on fri, about 100 kids in a small room moshing like mad :)
<ogra> Phr0stByte: hmm, its a X issue....a configuration thing :) but should be doable :)
(whiprush/#ubuntu) heh
<PorscheBoy> fdg
<jono> this hardware database planned for hoary sounds interesting, what is the progress of it?
<Phr0stByte> ogra: I put the stylu or mouse onto the pad, and the mouse pointer shoots to the upper right-hand corner and wont come down
<Phr0stByte> *stylus
<zenwhen> i just hope hoary a) doesnt choke using a 6800 with te nv driver b) actually know what an nvidia 6800 is
<zenwhen> :)
<ogra> Phr0stByte: you must define certain things in your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file
<hcker2000> GammaRay, any idea how i could find out if it exists? or is there a way to just compile the dvdcss?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: this this: http://www1.apt-get.org/search.php?query=libdvdcss2&arch%5B%5D=powerpc
<PorscheBoy> zenwhen, u can get the latest driver from nvidia instead of getting it from ubuntu
<zenwhen> Oh I know.
<ogra> Phr0stByte: man wacom shows all options you can set.....
<jeffreyb> Im new to U... Should I only uncomment universe when I need to install something thats not in the warty repos- then recomment universe? Or can I leave it uncommented always-even during apt-get upgrade?
<zenwhen> Ive been running Ubintu for some time.
<Phr0stByte> ogra: Yeah, tried all that
<zenwhen> Im just saying for newbies with 6800's it would be nice for them to nit have to deal with that.
<zenwhen> not*
<thoreauputic> jeffreyb: just leave it
<nevyn> jeffreyb: I'd leave it uncommented if you need to install anything from that source.
<jomohke> I selected and then deleted 500 small text files in nautilus and it froze up. Eventually it said it was not responding and I had to force the quit. It auto restarted back to normal - at least the text files deleted.
<nevyn> then it'll get security updates and such
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: that repository seems to have it for ppc
<ogra> Phr0stByte: with the right values ?
<FTTP> anyone get cds from ubuntu yet? :
<FTTP> i requested one after the deadline tho
<hcker2000> GammaRay, ok let me look at that link u gave me
<PorscheBoy> i just installed the latest driver from nvidia.com and it was kind of easy but i had to go thru a lot to get it to work though
<jeffreyb> OK - thanks
<Phr0stByte> ogra: I will keep working at it, but I have been at it for a couple months on and off
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: also: http://freshmeat.net/projects/libdvdcss/
<hcker2000> so which do i need to add all the ones that came up on that list?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) deb http://debian.jones.dk sarge misc would be your best bet
<hcker2000> ok
<eruin> woohoo, almost got the ooo1.9 debs off people.debian ;D
<PorscheBoy> just go to yahoo.com or google.com and search libdvdcss.tar.gz
<ophie> i have a question about setting up and using ad-hoc wireless networks...
<ophie> is there an easy way to use a wireless network discovered by "iwlist ath0 scan"
<ogra> Phr0stByte: i had mine working ... also with 2.6 but they are in my storage now...(300km away....) so i cant test them with ubuntu
* GammaRay is eating Hooters pickle flavored potato chips
<hcker2000> well when i add the sarge misc one it wont load it ?
<ophie> i know you can set up profiles in /etc/network/interfaces, but i was looking more for a way to join a wireless network just as i'm running around
<Phr0stByte> ogra: wouldnt happen to have a backup of your XF86Config-4 file would ya?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: could you be more specific?
<potato> ophie, you could grep the iwlist output and join the essid
<ogra> Phr0stByte: the machines are in hannover too ... sorry.... i'll be there on christmas though.....
<PorscheBoy> anyone knows any good irc apps?
<hcker2000> just loads the normal ones (all the ones before that one) and then dost seem to even try the other
<ophie> potato, so would i just enter "iwconfig ath0 essid linksys" for example?
<Phr0stByte> ogra: heh - I couldnt expect ya to remember a thing like that at Christmas time
<potato> iwlist wlan0 scanning | grep ESSID
<potato>                     ESSID:"MJH"
<potato>                     ESSID:"drosoph"
<tyrano> umm, whats the default root password :X
<ophie> potato, then how would i start the interface?  using "ifup ath0" uses the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Agrajag> tyrano: there is none.
<Agrajag> tyrano: use sudo
<potato> see, my neighbour still hasn't even bothered to put a mac filter on
<ogra> Phr0stByte: but i will pick them up then i think :)
<tyrano> i thought sudo asks for the password
<tyrano> or is that su
<potato> iwconfig ath0 essid whateveritis
<Agrajag> tyrano: yes, it asks for YOUR password.
<Agrajag> The one you used to log in
<tyrano> oh i see
<ogra> Phr0stByte: since ubuntu i think having my HW around is a good thing....
<tyrano> and how do i start gnome o_O
<tyrano> there is some init run level i remember
<Agrajag> uh, it should start when you log in
<tyrano> nah it didnt
<PorscheBoy> anyone had problems running Unreal Tournament 2004?
<ogra> tyrano: its _your_ password it ass for
<eruin> tyrano, sudo gdm then
<Agrajag> tyrano: you're at a console, logged in?
<ogra> asks
<ogra> sorry
<tyrano> no im in windows right now
<Gmail> GotD0t: g0tr00t
<tyrano> but i was at console
<Gmail> wtf
<huttan> tyrano, if you want to use root you can just "sudo passwd root" and set a password for root, then su to it as usual
<Agrajag> just startx, or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Gmail> windows
<tyrano> yeh i tried startx
<tyrano> didnt work though
<Phr0stByte> ogra: OK - that would be great
<GotD0t> gmail: give it a rest dude... thats annoying
<Agrajag> mind telling us what the error was then?
* Gmail stabs tyrano 
<tyrano> couldn't locate startx
<tyrano> install went fine though, no errors
<tyrano> i dunno ;O
<Gmail> tyrano: sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<hcker2000> GammaRay, any ideas?.
<Gmail> is this channel so stupid that can't give the answer
<Gmail> Agrajag: i said it first
<Agrajag> Gmail: you misspelled it.
<Gmail> ooop
<ophie> potato, once i use "iwconfig ath0 essid linksys" for example, how do i start the interface?
<potato> ophie, I don't want to tell you non-ubuntu stuff
<potato> ifconfig ath0 IP up
<tyrano> gonna try it ;O
<potato> also it won't let you muck around with iwconfig if your device is already up
<mass> burning install media now
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: well the server *is* up
<ogra> ophie: ifup ath0
<hcker2000> GammaRay, u sure that is compatable with ubuntu?
<ophie> ogra: ifup ath0 uses the config from the /etc/network/interfaces file...not an ad-hoc setting that i provide via "iwconfig"
<ophie> potato: let me try your idea, thanks
<potato> ophie, better listen to this folks
<potato> I don't know ubuntu
<ogra> ophie: you may want to have a look at prismstumbler...to scan for networks
<ogra> ophie: true
<potato> I just like the artwork :)
<ogra> ophie: potato was rigth then....
<potato> good ol nmap -sP 192.168.0.* works most of the time
<ogra> potato: hmm gtk1.....
<potato> and then add the default route to the gateway, and off you go
<ogra> potato: thinking since a while about a gtk2 nmapfe.....
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: ubuntu is largely compatable w/ sarge
<ophie> potato: this didn't work... "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid Maicubic ap 00:0C:41:76:9F:6E IP up"
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: if you can't get that working maybe you should just compile libdvdcss
<potato> ophie, don't bother with the ap
<ogra> ophie: add an actial IP for IP
<ophie> potato: it gave me the error "Error : unrecognised wireless request "up""
<potato> I don't assign IPs with iwconfig
<potato> I do that with ifconfig
<potato> different program
<hcker2000> GammaRay, ok the only issue with compiling it is iv never compiled any thing before?
<potato> iwconfig <- part of wireless tools, for setting wireless settings
<potato> ifconfig <- for configuring TCPIP related stuff on your network devices
<aaroncuk> hey guys, my system keeps locking up, especially when i open screensaver menu. any ideas?
<riffic> aaroncuk: my system locks with gnome
<riffic> hoary?
<ophie> potato: so the question is, how do you start a wireless network without using "ifup"?
<aaroncuk> no warty
<riffic> oh =(
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: you should install checkinstall so you can create a deb packagefrom the source
<potato> eg I use
<brdweb> speaking of iwconfig... i just got my system using my linksys wpc54g card tonight using ndiswrapper
<riffic> i'm in hoary and i lock when gnome loads
<potato> iwconfig wlan0 essid drosoph
<riffic> I think it's nautilus doing something nauty
<potato> ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.30 up
<riffic> no one's been able to figure it out
<aaroncuk> some one mentioned open gl and reccomended putting on open gl screesaver to see if it locked.. and it does lol
<potato> route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<potato> bingo
<ophie> potato: do i have to specify an IP?  or can i just use DHCP?
<potato> ophie, you don't know if that network has a dhcp server
<hcker2000> GammaRay, alright is checkinstall prity easy to use?
<aaroncuk> as soon as i open the screensaver menu i t freezes
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: cake (-;
<ophie> potato: so i should guess an IP address, huh?
<potato> ophie, it's your choice
<ogra> lol
<potato> I just do an nmap -sP 192.168.0.* or 192.168.1.*
<potato> works most of the time
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: you extract the archive, do "./configure --prefix=/usr" then "make" then "sudo checkinstall"
<PorscheBoy> ls
<ophie> potato: thanks, let me try this out.  brb
<hcker2000> GammaRay, sounds easy enough. whats the command to extract the archive agine?
<potato> ^after setting some static IP
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: depends.. a tar.bz2 would be tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<hcker2000> ok ill get the bz2
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: you can do that w/ file-roller in nautilus also
<hcker2000> ill just go with the way u said before that way i dont have to ask any more questions lol
<aaroncuk> hmm just loaded sessions and it froze too. this aint good!
<aaroncuk> how can i sell this to a client lol.
<potato> uhm, you can't ?
<aaroncuk> more stability out of windows.. heaven forbid
<potato> I would only sell a system to a client with a distribution I know well
<aaroncuk> true lol.. ive only just started on ubuntu
<potato> talked to a truck driver the other day, and he uses linux... heh
<potato> he's only got 3 teeth in his mouth
<hcker2000> GammaRay, one last problem it says it cant find configure
<hcker2000> .configure
<potato> ./configure
<hcker2000> k
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: it's located in the folder you extracted
<hcker2000> woops i better get a c comiler too
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: ./configure mearly runs a script file named configure
<hcker2000> any recomentation
<hcker2000> recomendation
<potato> gcc
<hcker2000> it lists gcc base as being installed do i need just the gcc pacakge too?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: apt-get install build-essential
<hcker2000> ok its going
<hcker2000> .configure still isnt doing any thing?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) it's ./configure
<hcker2000> ./ did try and work last time but it said i had no c compiler
<hcker2000> ok
<potato> if you type .configure it will look for .configure in your path
<genr> what a hacker you are, can't even run a config
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) sh configure would work also
<potato> if you type ./configure it looks for configure in the dir you're in
<hcker2000> lol notice how there is no A in my name lol
<hcker2000> potato, got it thanks for the info
<FTTP> :P
<hcker2000> ok now how do i install this package i just made?
<hcker2000> the sudo checkinstall worked ok
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) did it create a deb file in your current dir?
<hcker2000> yep
<hcker2000> .deb file
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) sudo dpkg -i *.deb should do it
<hcker2000> ok
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I'm not sure the sudo in sudo checkinstall was really needed
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I was thinking for a sec it would install it for you
<hcker2000> there i think it worked. now what is the command to totem-xine
<hcker2000> i tryed just xine
<hcker2000> and i tryed totem-xine
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) should be just totem
<hcker2000> oh wiff lol
<admin0> i need some help to install eclipse on ubuntu
<admin0> i need some help to install eclipse on ubuntu for the first time
<hcker2000> alright whats the file on the dvd is it that loads it?
<hcker2000> in totem that is
<potato> I think you open the DVD
<potato> no file
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: should allow you to play in the file menu
<FTTP> Canonical, Shuttleworth's OSS development outfit, undertook to distribute the software to early adopters via 340 000 CDs, free of charge, at a personal cost of $10 million. Ubuntu can also be downloaded via global mirror sites.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: it does not need the dvd to be mounted I don't think
<potato> iirc it's got some DVD button the control
<FTTP> 10 mil for 340000 cds?
<FTTP> wow
<hcker2000> well the cd is in but for some reson it loads the dvd drive as a cd-rom
<potato> you might have to tell xine which device is your dvd drive
<ogra> hcker2000: i had this issue with someone else today...for some reason it worked after relogin
<hcker2000> ok let me try the relogin
<ogra> hcker2000: is libdvdread installed ?
<hcker2000> if not ill be back
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ogra: libdvdcss, from source in /usr
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ogra: w/ checkinstall
<ogra> GammaRay: libdvdread too ? not sure if its needed though....
<admin0> please for the cause
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ogra: not sure.. but I have it installed
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) that's in universe?
<ogra> admin0: there were hints and howtos in the mailing lists i think.... not sure if ubuntu-user or -devel ....
<admin0> wich mailing list^
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) actually it seems to be in main.. afaik
<ogra> GammaRay: yep
<hcker2000> GammaRay, well thats a no go
<ogra> admin0: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel
<ogra> admin0: they got a gmane interface too....(better search func)
<s0cks> ogra : I can't wait till the penguin release.
<FTTP> so do you, ubuntu?
<FTTP> :P
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: do you have libdvdread installed?
<ogra> s0cks: lest first wait for hoary :)
<hcker2000> GammaRay, good question let me look
<hcker2000> yep libdvdread3
<ogra> GammaRay: does checkinst adjust the install paths ? or does it install in /usr/local ?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hmmm good point
(GammaRay/#ubuntu)  it installs whereever you set the prefix
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: did you do ./configure w/ --prefix=/usr ?
<s0cks> ogra : hoary looks buggy
<ogra> GammaRay: the linker does not know about /usr/local/lib
<hcker2000> i did ./configure --prefix=/usr
<ogra> s0cks: hoary is a month old....has 5 to grow.....
<s0cks> ogra : Still looks buggy at the moment.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: dpkg -L libdvdcss to be sure
<s0cks> ogra : Penguin will probably build on it though, so it is crucial. Could they delay hoary if it sucked?
<ogra> s0cks: but be sure ... its stable if its released
<s0cks> ogra : I just wish that the names could be... less creative.
(jdub/#ubuntu) s0cks: hoary is in 100% hardcore development mode. it's dogfoodable, but not bugfree.
<ogra> s0cks: suggest some new ones....
<s0cks> What did they actually do at the conference? Sit and watch porno or something?
<hcker2000> not installed it says
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: probably have the name wrong..
<s0cks> ogra : Something like 'Operation Assasin' and 'Operation Brunt Force.
<hcker2000> well when it asked me what to name it in the makeinstall i did dvdcss
<hcker2000> and it says that isnt installed eather
<ogra> s0cks: i think there was a wiki page where you could add suggestions....
<s0cks> Since there is no Root Account, what can you use to make administrative changes?
<Gnobody> I need help enabling DMA on my SATA HDD and DVD-RW hdparm freaks out.  It is an onboard Via controller.
<Gnobody> please help
<s0cks> ogra : They are in a rut. They won't do anything new.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: dpkg -l '*libdvdcss*'
<hcker2000> no packages found matching
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: dpkg -l '*css*'
<hcker2000> no packages found
<ogra> s0cks: but the names are open...and a release every 6 months requires a lot of names :)
<s0cks> ogra : Linky. I am too lazy to go to wikipedia.org.
<hcker2000> hey i got to go grab some food real quick private message me with any ideas/things to do ok
<s0cks> /var/lib/dpkg/info/sed.postinst
<ogra> s0cks: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PossibleReleaseNames
<osiris_22> does anyone know why i have problems sending files to people on windows even via dcc on xchat
<osiris_22> like i can send files to anyone using linux
<osiris_22> but if its someone using windows they cant seem to catch the file
<potato> prolly some evil bill bug
<orchid> has the problem been copied on the windows system
<orchid> can they send something to you
<osiris_22> also
<osiris_22> umm it says it cant mount my floppy
<osiris_22> ????
<orchid> what does 'mount' say
<FTTP> this was from a takehome quiz:
<FTTP> Compare the incentives that both SCO and Mr. Boies have to pursue this litigation under three possible compensation arrangements for Mr. Boies:
<FTTP> man homework time and boies's name came up
<osiris_22> it says cant mount something /media/something
<orchid> fd0 ?
<FTTP> Based on this analysis, would you expect to see deals like this in the future if a large part of the value of a company is related to intangible litigation assets?
<FTTP> FIN 423 class
<orchid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3687 maybe of assistance
<osiris_22> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<osiris_22> thats what it said
<orchid> try, mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<osiris_22> mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist
<orchid> check dmesg maybe if any errors show from boot
<orchid> dmesg | tail -20
<osiris_22> it sees both of my cd drives
<s0cks> ogra : My idea is posted
<osiris_22> i couldnt get it to see my ntfs
<s0cks> But since I am new to editing a wiki, it looks all f#$%ed up
<tyrano> it worked ;O
<tyrano> i reinstalled and gnome loaded this time ;O
<osiris_22> its annoying
<tyrano> theres a lot of upnp errors when i first boot up though, should i worry though
<osiris_22> everything about ubuntu is ok accept that
<osiris_22> and taht bothers me haha
<s0cks> fonger ogra
<gson> ive got a little problem with my hz. cant do more than 87hz in 1024x768
<gson> want 120hz
<s0cks> gson : that should be enough 8(
<gson> nah it isnt
<stuNNed> gson, don't we all :)
<stuNNed> gson, would like at least 100hz here as well but at 85hz
<s0cks> Making me feel bad. Because I opted for a flat panel moniter, it runs at 75 hz in 1200 by 1024
<gson> need 120hz because r_Displayrefresh 120 in q3
<gson> :)
<gson> pro gamer hihi
<stuNNed> gson, lol
<gson> :)
<gson> yepp its mega lol
<osiris_22> oh well most computers dont even come with floppys anymore
<gson> do you guys know the prob?
<osiris_22> i dont need it
<osiris_22> really
<osiris_22> do i guys?
<tyrano> i never use one :/
<tyrano> cds are cheaper than floppies ;O
<osiris_22> i wanna use one to send a screen shot but its not big deal and im afraid to burn cds because of this error i read aobut lol
<osiris_22> and i dont even know if it sees my dvdrw/cdrw as a burner lmao
<s0cks> Play CS
<s0cks> it is happy with 75
<gson> cs:)
<gson> q3 only.
* Phr0stByte is a UT2004 fanatic
<s0cks> TFC DOD > Q3 (I used to play Q3A
<gson> nice nice
<gson> 3wcctf q3ospctfs
<gson> :)
<gson> 3wospctf also. but its to easy
<jono> here I go, hoary packages are installing now, eek!
<s0cks> Hoary has a tendency to eat up information and stuff.
<potato> tis hungry, hey ?
<jono> is beagle packaged for hoary?
<s0cks> That guy that started the ubuntu petition isn't back yet, is he?
<mass> hoary beagle?
<wm_eddie> If beagle is in hoary, I'm switching right now.
<tyrano> whats beagle
<jono> ubuntu petition?
<jono> beagle is a smart searching tool
<mass> is hoary in beagle?
<jono> heh
<mass> (I keep thinking hoary hoary hippos)
<s0cks> hoary hedgehog?
<s0cks> Explain that one.
<tyrano> wait so...there is no root in ubuntu?
<wm_eddie> tyrano: nope.
<Agrajag> tyrano: sure there is
<wm_eddie> use sudo
<Agrajag> wm_eddie: yes, the root account still exists
<mass> ahh, no root account?
<hcker2000> any one seen GammaRay?
<Agrajag> sudo su -
<mass> sorry, no root account login? :)
<s0cks> /var/lib/dpkg/info/sed.postinst
* mass loves no root account login
<Agrajag> mass: no password.
<tyrano> ok, but it has no password
<jono> what is the ubuntu petition?
<mass> for a while, I just couldn't get around that
<mass> now I just love it
* s0cks thinks there should be a root password disable in all linuxes
<tyrano> so if my system gets compromised, the attacker could run stuff as root though right?
<potato> sounds like a great way to make linux insecure
<tyrano> since there is only one account now to go after?
<s0cks> tyrano : They could go into sudo
<mass> now if you could go to a capabilities and authentication service model and get rid of the root account altogether.. :)
<tyrano> right
<tyrano> that doesnt sound good though :|
<Agrajag> tyrano: only if they got your password
<s0cks> tyrano : odds are, your system wont be compromised by an ubuntu wiz.
<tyrano> but im not root right now though right?
<potato> if they hack some app you're using they don't need your password
<tyrano> i dont have admin priveleges?
<Agrajag> potato: whta
<Agrajag> potato: even if they got HIS priveleges and opened a shell, they'd need his password to run sudo.
<mass> is there actually plans in the future to allow /boot or the root to be done via software raid?
<Agrajag> unless he used nopass in /etc/sudoers, which is retarded.
<s0cks> When users have to come in here and say 'how do I install a graphics card', your system is safe!
<mass> it took me a while to configure my system because I didn't realize the root requirement was there :)
<potato> they could change his password
<Agrajag> potato: could they?
<Agrajag> You have to enter your current password to do that.
<mass> potato: you have to know the original password to change a user's password
<mass> unless you are root
<wm_eddie> When I first installed Ubuntu, I created a root account in Single-user mode thinking it was a bug... :)
<potato> are there any protections about brute forcing it ?
<mass> which requires the user's password with sudo ;-)
<s0cks> potato : 'they' could launch his hard drive out of a potato launcher if 'they' wanted to.
<wm_eddie> or rather, gave the root account a password
<Agrajag> potato: well no
<Agrajag> wait, maybe
<mass> how is the shadow file accessed? I thought they had to go through pam
<tyrano> so there is a root account, but it has no password, but the account is disabled?
<mass> which throttled attempts
<Agrajag> if you fail too many times with sudo, you might get locked out. You can set that, I don't know if ubuntu has that set
<wm_eddie> oh and a word of warning, DO NOT launch firefox under sudo! It'll erase your bookmarks!
<FTTP> who was i discussing the sco lawsuit with last time?
<Agrajag> mass: I believe they do.
<mass> tyrano: it has password disabled, the account itself (user with uid 0) still exists
<FTTP> if ur here, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ogra> tyrano: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tyrano> this is very strange
<wm_eddie> tyrano: If you don't like it do sudo su and run passwd...
<wm_eddie> or sudo passwd...
<mass> wm_eddie: for a long time, distributions shipped netscape navigator 4.x versions with a script in front which would refuse to start the browser if you were root
<tyrano> i didnt say i didnt like it, its just strange
<jono> tyrano, it is odd, I found it weird at furst too
<mass> I hate passwords of '*'
<mass> I change mine to ''
<Agrajag> why do you hate '*'?
<wm_eddie> mass: The thing is I ran the firefox 1.0 installer and did a systemwide install and on the last page it has a Launch browser now checkmark....
<Agrajag> You know why it's *, right?
<hcker2000> the **** remoinds you of windows to much right
<mass> Agarajag: I figured it wasn't special cased; it just had to be under a certain # of characters
<mass> so that you could not consider the value seed+hash
<Agrajag> mass: no password will ever has to anything containing a *
<wm_eddie> And I lost all my bookmarks next time I ran it.  Imagine how surprised I was.
<Agrajag> hash
<mass> ahh
<mass> that too :)
<mass> but even if I changed it to xxxxxxxx, it still wouldn't go through I would imagine
<mass> beccause you can't hash something to seven x's :)
<Agrajag> so if you want to temporarily disable an account, you can just put a * at the beginning or end of their hash in /etc/shadow
<wm_eddie> maybe I should submit that as a bug report to the installer folks...
<Agrajag> mass: you can't?
<Agrajag> well, I suppose not
<mass> hashes are always to a fixed length
<Agrajag> right
<Agrajag> still
<mass> stars are better ;-)
<Agrajag> anyway, that's why it's *
<mass> blanks aren't
* mass remembers to set a grub boot admin password on his ubuntu install
<PorscheBoy> ls
<mass> PorscheBoy: file not found
<ogra> hehe
<mass> one time someone was sending admin commands to me on irc, thinking I was his bot
<mass> he sent me his password in a dcc chat
<PorscheBoy> anyone in here knows alot about bitchX?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) mass: lol
<ogra> lol
<mass> and I responded 'Invalid Password, Try again'
<ogra> hehehehe
<potato> haha
<mass> so he sent it to me again!
<mass> 'Password Valid this Thime.'
<mass> ':)'
<ogra> hehe
<mass> I think the smiley pissed him off
<PorscheBoy> mass: lol...ur a funny dude, huh?
<Gnobody> I need help enabling DMA on my SATA HDD and DVD-RW hdparm freaks out.  It is an onboard Via controller.
<Gnobody> please help
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) what does := mean in the deb rules file?
<mass> assignment?
* mass is just guessing based on smalltalk syntax
<PorscheBoy> anyway, anybody in here using bitchX?
<ogra> night guys...
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) mass: I have also seen +=
<moon> Arrgggg!!! I'm frustrated and need some help... Examining dmesg I can tell that my dvd drive is being detected on hdd but /dev/hdd is missing. Does anyone have any experience with this?
<ljlane> GammaRay: debian/riles is typicaly a makefile. See the documentation for GNU make.
<ljlane> +l
<mass> GammaRay: that usually means append to or add to; a += 1 for ints means a <- a + 1
<mass> for strings it usually means a = a.append("1")
<mass> err, <- whatever
<tyrano> where is the kernel source?
<drac> kernel.org
<drac> :)
<tyrano> oh it doesnt get instaleld?
<pinkee> look in /usr/src
<pinkee> just a guess
<ophie> hey potato: so i've been trying the following, using "iwconfig ath0 essid BenQ", then "ifconfig ath0 192.168.0.30 up"
<tyrano> im supposed to find a /build directory :/
<ophie> potato: then using "nmap -sP 192.168.0.*" only yields my own IP address being up...
<ophie> potato: but i'm still having trouble getting it to work.  i see that i am getting a signal % in the gnome wireless applet, but can't get an IP or connection
<pinkee> tyrano: it's installed from a .deb so there is no source per se.
<pinkee> sorry
<jono> hi all
<tyrano> oh i see...so i cant install this utility then :X
<pinkee> why do you need the build?
<jono> how can I see if I am running X.org?
<tyrano> to install acpi4asus ;O
<tyrano> If your kernel tree is not in /lib/modules/<kernel_version_you_use>/build
<tyrano> etc :X
<pinkee> tyrano: you could get crazy and compile your own kernel
<jono> anyone?
* jono is thinking he has xfree86 installed still
<pinkee> 23:27 < jono> how can I see if I am running X.org?
<pinkee> oops
<pinkee> mouse error
<magneto> anyone setup bootsplash?
<FTTP> I ubuntu, do you?
<FTTP> new slogan
<Agrajag> do U buntu?
* KneelBeforeXorg slaughters Agrajag 
<Agrajag> :(
<FTTP> agrajag thats better :P
<FTTP> ok we agree
<FTTP> :)
<huttan> how do i remove a package that hasnt been installed yet using dpkg? i can see it in list but not remove it
<FTTP> agrajag:  im gonna see if there were new development snapshot for hoary :)
<Agrajag> oh goody
<Agrajag> I'm sticking to warty
<FTTP> prolly tomorrow
<pinkee> huttan: dpkg --purge foo
<Agrajag> I ran gentoo for too long, I'm sick of bleeding-edge whatevers that break all the time
<huttan> pinkee, tried...gets same complaint
<pinkee> what error?
<FTTP> agrajag:  I tried novell linux 9......... has some nicities but needs ALOT of work
<Agrajag> yes, such as a free release
<FTTP> agrajag:  lol
<FTTP> it is free
<xoxoxo> hello
<Agrajag> oh, is it?
<FTTP> with 30 month updates
<FTTP> err 30 day
<FTTP> evaluation version
<Agrajag> I thought they were charging
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> ew
<FTTP> 30 day updates, after that u pay
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> updates
<Agrajag> eh
<FTTP> for the updates yeah
<FTTP> ubuntu needs usplash :)
<FTTP> and graphical debian install
<xoxoxo> as far as i understand, ubuntu has no concept of "stable/testing/unstable" as the original debian, rite?
<FTTP> and some new autodetection tools
<FTTP> well i can go on
<FTTP> but they are being added for hoary or the next one
<Xenguy> xoxoxo: it's a snapshot of Debian/sid AFAIK, modified somewhat
<FTTP> xoxoxo:  Yes they do
<Agrajag> xoxoxo: Warty is stable
<FTTP> xoxoxo:  testing = developmental
<Agrajag> Hoary is dev/testing
<huttan> pinkee, it ignores it since it hasnt been installed
<FTTP> unstable uhmmm
<FTTP> not sure on unstable
<pinkee> huttan
<huttan> yepp
<pinkee> huttan: dpkg -L foo
<FTTP> unstable = sounder-test?
<FTTP> those?
<FTTP> dunno
* Gmail wacks the bots over the head
<huttan> says it's not installed
<pinkee> so?
<pinkee> i'm confused
<FTTP> no thats warty
<FTTP> test release of warty
<huttan> but when i try to install the other package i want using dpkg it complains about this one
<FTTP> hmm
<FTTP> dunno
<pinkee> use apt?
<jono> just rebooted - all is good with hoary :)
<fabbione> morning guys
<pinkee> use a apt-get -f install
<huttan> pinkee, there's gotta be someway to remove it from my dpkg list
<fabbione> FTTP: hi... i marked the bug invalid again :-)
<pinkee> then dpkg -r foo it
<fabbione> FTTP: i guess the answer from the vendor is clear enough :-)
<FTTP> fabbione:  there is no problem with the monitor
<FTTP> fabbione:  But i posted it to show the resolutions it supports
<huttan> pinkee, gets same error
<jono> is x.org is hoary by default?
<FTTP> fabbione:  its the hardware detection mechanism :P
<fabbione> FTTP: than i don't understand the answer from the vendor
<huttan> pinkee, it's fglrx-control
<fabbione> jono: yes
<huttan> pinkee, got the right package installed using force tho
<pinkee> ok what package are you trying to install?
<fabbione> FTTP: well the DDC information it returns you mean
<pinkee> ok
<jono> fabbione, is there a command I can run to verify this?
<pinkee> huttuncool
<FTTP> fabbione:  im not sure, your the expert :P
<huttan> pinkee, ever used fglrx-control?
* kwoo waves hello.
<pinkee> huttan: nope. what is it?
<fabbione> jono: see if /vat/log/Xorg.0.log exists
<pinkee> hi kwoo :)
<huttan> pinkee, supposed to be a program to configure my ati graphics card
<FTTP> fabbione:  you saw the files tho right?
<kwoo> Hello, pinkee.
<jono> fabbione, it doesnt
<huttan> pinkee, beats me how i gonna do it when it doesnt install any executeable or anything tho :)
<FTTP> fabbione:  It saw it detected the correct general values but didnt detect the better refresh rates
<pinkee> is it a module?
<FTTP> fabbione thats my observation
<fabbione> jono: did you upgrade from warty?
<fabbione> FTTP: hold on
<jono> fabbione, yes - I amon PPC
<FTTP> fabbione:  I just saw the line where it had the total res...... which were correct
<huttan> pinkee, nope
<fabbione> jono: you need to do edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabbione> jono: and change warty yo hoary
<fabbione> jono: apt-get update
<fabbione> jono: apt-get dist-upgrade
<xoxoxo> FTTP: i asked about stable/unstable/testing since looking at /etc/apt/sources.list, there is no such "branch"?
<jono> fabbione, I did, I dist-upgraded
<fabbione> jono: and be sure to have ubuntu-desktop installed
<pinkee> huttan: so you installed this pkg, and does it have a man page?
<huttan> hmm, interesting
<FTTP> fabbione:  Novell desktop 9 did a better at refresh rates
<fabbione> FTTP: ok.. hold on a few secs
<huttan> nope, not for that name atleast
<FTTP> ok
<huttan> anyone had any experience with fglrx-control?
<jono> ahhh ubuntu-desktop was not installed
<fabbione> (II) NVIDIA(0): Generic Monitor: Using hsync range of 31.00-107.00 kHz
<fabbione> (II) NVIDIA(0): Generic Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz
<pinkee> run updatedb then locate for that pkg name and i bet you find docs
<FTTP> fabbione:  Right those were correct
<fabbione> FTTP: this is what it is detected by the driver
<FTTP> fabbione:  Yep.....
<huttan> pinkee, i do...but only a copyright one is there
<fabbione> (**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 229.5 MHz, 106.2 kHz, 85.0 Hz
<pinkee> bizarre
<fabbione> FTTP: this looks ok to me
<huttan> strange
<FTTP> fabbione:  What was it for 1024x768?
<pinkee> google would be my next step
<huttan> already on it :)
* FTTP isnt in linux now
<fabbione> FTTP: it has 3 matches.. the top at 85Hz
<FTTP> fabbione:  my top is over 100
<FTTP> fabbione top figures were in the one that hitachi gave me
<fabbione>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<fabbione>         HorizSync       31-107
<fabbione>         VertRefresh     50-160
<fabbione> this is correct
<fabbione> FTTP: it might be a driver bug
<huttan> Note: You might want to install the fglrx-control package, which provides a control panel to configure graphics card options such as dual-head display (two monitors)
<FTTP> fabbione:  yup the outline is correct
<FTTP> fabbione:  I dont understand why it put 85 on the others
<huttan> supposed to be something graphical, so i should really be able to run it
<FTTP> fabbione:   which package detected the rates?
<FTTP> was that part of xfree?
<fabbione> FTTP: the problem here is not xresprobe
<fabbione> FTTP: because that one detects the monitor properly
<FTTP> how can you tell?
<FTTP> ok
<FTTP> fabbione so which app puts the rates in ?
<fabbione> FTTP: i can tell according to what you wrote
<fabbione> :-)
<fabbione> FTTP: that's the driver that decide the best combinations of resolutions/refresh rates
<FTTP> fabbione:  I mean which app does the lines which has 85mhz ?
<FTTP> ahhh ok
<fabbione> the X server
<FTTP> so thats the nvidia driver?
<FTTP> or is it the Xfree86?
<fabbione> the nvidia driver
<fabbione> well X loads the driver and trust it
<FTTP> yeah i think its the X
<fabbione> X doesn't know anything about monitors
<fabbione> the driver does
<FTTP> oh
<fabbione> FTTP: on the otherside
<FTTP> fabbione cause with novell linux 9 which i tried, it didnt detect it right either but then i selected the monitor from a list
<FTTP> and it worked
<fabbione> the X server provides a list of known refresh rates to the driver
<FTTP> all the OS's dont detect it correctly for some reason :P
<FTTP> maybe ill try a different video card
<fabbione> FTTP: no you should try to find out the modelines
<FTTP> just to see if it does anything
<FTTP> fabbione:  Well yeah for my own use not a problem
<xoxoxo> anybody knows how to upgrade my Firefox to the latest (1.0) version using apt-get?
<xoxoxo> my default Firefox is still 0.9.2 ;(
<xoxoxo> apt-get install mozilla-firefox reports "you have the newest version already" :-(
<FTTP> fabbione:  if its nvidia driver then thats not due to opensource
<FTTP> the nvidia glx driver is closed source right?
<FTTP> ok close out the bug :)
<fabbione> FTTP: correct
<fabbione> the nvidia is binary only
<FTTP> fabbione ill contact nvidia
<fabbione> but don't expect that the nv driver will work any better
<FTTP> for the heck of it
<fabbione> it's the 2d part of the driver, done by the same people
<fabbione> and the code is REALLY obscure
<FTTP> yep
<fabbione> but yes, you can contact them
<FTTP> fabbione:  Easiest way is to have a monitor selection in gnome
<fabbione> or wait for daniels to upload the new x.org release
<FTTP> eventually
<FTTP> or to see if x.org fixes it yeah
<fabbione> FTTP: the monitor selection you see around in other distro is useless
<FTTP> why?
<fabbione> it's a database built on top of collecting tons of ddc probe
<FTTP> ahh i see
<FTTP> interesting
<fabbione> and you will get the same results as now
<fabbione> no more no less
<flamesrock> has anybody got their cd's yet?
<fabbione> FTTP: when we designed the autodetection we did look at everything available
<FTTP> ok
<fabbione> including this monitor selection database
<hcker2000> any one know why i would be geting Error: could not create mount point: File exists after i pumount /dev/cdrom and then did pmount /dev/cdrom ?
<FTTP> fabbione:  yeah thats something the team at large should decide as to which is best
<fabbione> and while i was integrating it, i suddenly realize that it was crack
<fabbione> specially when xresprobe was returning the same faulty values for my monitor, exactly like in the db
<FTTP> gotcha
<fabbione> poking around i found out that it was built from people sending ddc info to the people managing this db
<fabbione> -> Trash
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: is there anything regarding /dev/cdrom in /etc/mtab?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) does the mount cmd say it's mounted?
<FTTP> fabbione:  how about a built in tool like some of those websites which figure out modprobes :P
<FTTP> fabbione i guess it prolly is the driver tho
<fabbione> FTTP: that might be an idea.. please discuss it on ubuntu-devel mailing list
<fabbione> but also add references on where to find these tools
<fabbione> and bug daniels for get it working :-)
<FTTP> fabbione:  i can just go to a website and enter in my figures and it figures out the modlines
<FTTP> but then isnt that what the hardware detection does?
<fabbione> FTTP: yes.. but we need the source code :-)
<FTTP> or as u said, its part due to the driver?
<fabbione> no, i said that X pass some modelines to the driver
<FTTP> ohh
<fabbione> and the driver finds the match
<FTTP> gotcha
<fabbione> X has a well known list of modelines
<fabbione> "known" as in "known to be": a) working, b) safe
<FTTP> yes my monitor works fine
<FTTP> just doesnt detect higher rates
<FTTP> which can be manually added
<fabbione> exactly
<Pariente> hi u all
<FTTP> im not in disagreement since there is no way to change refresh rates on the fly right?
<FTTP> err i mean it has to detect the modline
<FTTP> in order to use that rate
<fabbione> correct
<hcker2000> GammaRay, sory had to run and do some thing let me see about mtab
<hcker2000> GammaRay, actualy what exatly do u want me to do with /etc/mtab?
<FTTP> fabbione:  Ill wait for the x.org and see how that goes
<fabbione> ok
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) KNEEL BEFORE XORG!
<xoxoxo> FTTP: do you know how to install the latest firefox with apt-get ?
<tyrano> this might be a dumb question, but how do you install rpms :X
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: see if /dev/whatever is in it
<FTTP> xoxoxo:  www.firefox.com
<FTTP> err mozilla.org
<FTTP> sorry
<hcker2000> just with ls? or do need to open it with a file editor?
<FTTP> xoxoxo:  Im not sure if its on there, search universe for  it
<FTTP> if not theres always mozilla.org
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: use: less /etc/mtab
<xoxoxo> FTTP: i enable universe, but there is no new version
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: q to quit
<hcker2000> /dev/hda3 / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<hcker2000> proc /proc proc rw 0 0
<hcker2000> sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0
<hcker2000> devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,gid=5,mode=620 0 0
<hcker2000> tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0
<hcker2000> usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
<Pariente> can some one give me a URL where they can explain me how to accelerate my hardware 3D with an intel 815 board
<hcker2000> wops sory forgot this is the channel window
<FTTP> xoxoxo then mozilla.org
<xoxoxo> FTTP: so there is no "testing" or "unstable" as debian?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: well it's not mounted according to that
<xoxoxo> FTTP: yes i will try that, but prefer using apt-get
<FTTP> xoxoxo:  http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox&os=linux&lang=en-US
<hcker2000> GammaRay, so do i need to do mount /dev/cdrom
<hcker2000> ?
<osiris_22> is there any new updates for gaim?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: pmount /dev/cdrom
<s0cks> Don't wanna wait till you know me better
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: actually.. why don't you try to play the dvd the hack of it, before you do that
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: it does not need to be mounted to play
<hcker2000> i tryed didnt get any thing and this is the error Error: could not create mount point: File exists
<tyrano> is there a ubuntu manual
<osiris_22> when i try to send files on fucken gaim it crashes.. and i cant get files to go threw on amsn
<s0cks> online
<osiris_22> nor xchat
<tyrano> just the wiki?
<LinuxJones> osiris_22, it's probably crashing cause Microsoft only wants msn-msn file transfers
<xoxoxo> anybody uses ieee1394 with ubuntu? it doesnt work for me. unlike my usbkey, ubuntu does nothing when i plugged my external hdd to the machine. any idea on this ?
<osiris_22> it does it when i try to send over the aim part of gaim too
<zenwhen> osiris_22,
<zenwhen> have you upgraded gaim?
<zenwhen> are you running hoary?
<osiris_22> no im using the game that came on warty
<osiris_22> or how ever its spelled
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> upaen synaptic and see if theres a newer one.
<hcker2000> any one got any ideas on geting the dvd out of here?
<osiris_22> i did there isnt lol
<zenwhen> 1.0.3 has been sweet about not crashing during transfers
<osiris_22> i was working and letting me send files for a wile
<osiris_22> then it started crashen
<zenwhen> Its always been a bit buggy.
<osiris_22> so i tried restarting
<osiris_22> and it still does it everytime
<xoxoxo> FTTP: technically what makes .deb from debian repository not compatible with ubuntu?
<hcker2000> darn i was realy hoping this was the last ppc distro i would have to try
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: maybe you could restart )-:
<jono> hey
<jono> I am having problems with X.org - my display is really wavy
<hcker2000> GammaRay, yea ill give that a try and see if i can get it to eject before i get into linux
<hcker2000> ill brb
<tyrano> do i use alien or rpm to install an rpm ;O
<jono> its strange - it doesnt look like the refresh rate is wrong, it just looks like there is a problem rendering the X display
<FTTP> jono:  hmmm
<jono> any idea?
<Gmail> ROOT HAS LANDED!
<calc> i've seen xfree do weird things before, but only when i told it to do weird thigns
<calc> er things
<jono> this is x.org though
<calc> haven't used x.org much
<jono> how different is xorg.conf to XF86Config-4?
(jdub/#ubuntu) xoxoxo: the ubuntu repositories are frozen and built against themselves, not against any of the debian repositories.
(jdub/#ubuntu) xoxoxo: think of each ubuntu release as you would a debian release -> woody is not
(jdub/#ubuntu) 'compatible' with sarge's repository, etc.
<jono> is there anything I can do to take my current xfree86 file and make it compatible with x.org?
<pinkee> that is not technically true
<jono> its weird though, as it does look like the x display is corrupted
<zenwhen> i can attest that installing things from debian repos wont kill your system instantly though
<zenwhen> Thought it could
<zenwhen> though*
<zenwhen> ;)
<Tsjoklat> hey zenwhen
<zenwhen> Hey there Tsjoklat.
<zenwhen> How are you tonight? I saw that you sided with me on the forums.
<zenwhen> :*
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> yeah I did zen :P
<zenwhen> I figured someone would ask eventually.
<zenwhen> So I decided to ask and make it fair and not completely loaded towards KDE.
<Tsjoklat> you did good zenwhen
<hcker2000> ok im back got a new error in totem this time
<zenwhen> The results look good so far.
<zenwhen> Pretty much exactly what I wanted, until some KDE board gets a hold of it. :P
<Tsjoklat> :P
<hcker2000> GammaRay, Failed to play Audio/Video Disc
<hcker2000> Unexpected error status 8192 while mounting /media/cdrom0
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: well that's something...
<hcker2000> yea butter than no error
<hcker2000> and the eject button is working now
<hcker2000> so i guess i should try pmount /dev/cdrom ?
<hcker2000> oh look our friendly error is back Failed to play Audio/Video Disc
<hcker2000> Unexpected error status 8192 while mounting /media/cdrom0
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: you might check what totem is configured to use as a device
<hcker2000> doh thats not it one sec
<hcker2000> root@mac:/home/hcker2000 # pmount /dev/cdrom
<hcker2000> Error: could not create mount point: File exists
<hcker2000> thats the pmount error
<hcker2000> i just fing fixed it
<hcker2000> touch /media/cdrom0
<hcker2000> mount /dev/cdrom
<hcker2000> boom playing
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hmm very odd
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) do you mean pmount?
<hcker2000> nope i meen mount
<natex> anyone get webmin working?
<hcker2000> no idea why it works though
<Chibi> Argh. I lost the page with the ubuntu palletes. :/
<tyrano_> anyone know why ubuntu would have just locked up
<tyrano_> could it be because of acpi?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) possibly, but that's not the cause usually
<tyrano_> hmm
(crimsun/#ubuntu) unless you're using a really early 2.6 kernel
<tyrano_> i think im using 2.6.8
<hcker2000> it dose weird things with the mouse though when its playing
(crimsun/#ubuntu) usually it's poorly-coded drivers or faulty hardware
<tyrano_> it just went unresponsive so i had to hard reboot :/
<PorscheB1y> lll
<LucidVisions> quick question, is the linux kernel written in c?
<Agrajag> yes
<Agrajag> mostly
(crimsun/#ubuntu) a few sections in asm
<PorscheB1y> anyone is using xchat?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) but those are small sections
<LucidVisions> Agrajag: cool,thanks
<farruinn> PorscheB1y, currently
<LucidVisions> I wasnt sure
<PorscheB1y> farruinn, can i have ur conf file?
<farruinn> yours broken or something?
<PorscheB1y> farruinn, yah
<farruinn> have you tried just deleting .xchat2?
<farruinn> or dpkg-reconfigure xchat?
<PorscheB1y> it something
<hcker2000> so i think as soon as this iso gets done im going to give mandrake 10.1 a shot
<PorscheB1y> never thought of that
<farruinn> dpkg-reconfigure - valuable command =)
<PorscheB1y> thnx, ok i gotta do that now
<Chibi> http://studiochibico.com/xfce/ubgirl.png quick little doodle D:
<sherpa> i have an nvidia card, and i am using kernel 2.6.9, i got the new nvidia driver that is supposed to support it, but on startup "modprobe nvidia" does not seem to happen and X fails to load, anyone know where to put "modprobe nvidia" so it will load automatically?
<fabbione> sherpa: /etc/modules
<fabbione> but the new drivers are borked
<fabbione> i wouldn't use them
<fabbione> that's why we didn't upload them to the archive yet
(crimsun/#ubuntu) christian posted a patch fixing the memory allocation
<fabbione> afaik there are some AGP problems
<sherpa> o, really
<sherpa> well, then...
<fabbione> crimsun: i heard (that means that i can't be sure) that it is only a partial fix and it doesn't really work as expected
(crimsun/#ubuntu) http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=477802
(crimsun/#ubuntu) unfortunately :/
<Chibi> No comment? :/
<sherpa> im using the driver now and it seems to work...
<sherpa> thanks fabbione!
<s0cks> from the chronographs-and-tickers dept.
<s0cks> stevelinton writes "The UK National Physical Laboratory has a new atomic clock potentially 1000 times more accurate than current cesium clocks: to within 1 second in about 30 billion years! This could lead quite soon to a new definition of the second, and in a while to improved resolution in GPS successor systems. More interestingly, there are theories that some of the universe's fundamental dimensionless constants may have changed by a parts in
<s0cks>  a million over the last 10 billion years or so. These clocks are so accurate that they should be able to detect these changes over a year or two."
<farruinn> hmm, I wonder how their accuracy was measured
<mass> nice :D
<mass> how do I reconfigure a software raid after drives switch letters?
<pepsi_> is there a better pdf viewer?
* LucidVisions says time as we concieve is a false measurement
<pepsi_> thats dumb
<mass> its an inaccurate one :)
<mass> so does anyone know? I can figure out how to assemble and mount my drive manually, but I don't know how to change the status information used at startup time
<mass> that appears to be attached to the partitions
<pepsi_> i dunno
<Austron> hi
<Karnaugh> ffs
<Karnaugh> the mirror died
* LucidVisions says our current system of time was contrived by romans
* LucidVisions says thats all
<LucidVisions> anyhow,back to the show..i went on a tangent i suppose
<pepsi_> how can i make java work?
<pepsi_> in web pages
<mojo>  can someone tell me how to enable the MPEG4 codec of RealPlayer 10 without recompiling?
<Austron> is anyone programming C++ in ubuntu?
<hbillo> mojo, use synaptic to install the codecs
<pepsi_> Austron: why?
<hbillo> you to add the "universe" entry to your apt sources
<Austron> because i would like to ask what ide he uses and ask for some programming basics like api usage and stuff
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I installed gaim's source via apt-get source gaim. When I run dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc -rfakeroot how do I prevent it from being striped?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) stripped
<LucidVisions> Austron: I use anjuta for my c ++ programming
<LucidVisions> its a good IDE
<Austron> ok can you tell me what replaces the windows API in linux? i heard the gdi functions are in the gtk kit, but what about the system apis?
<Karnaugh> Austron: well there are different gui api's, WX, tk, gtk gnome and kde have their own etc.
<LucidVisions> to my knowlege nothing "replaces" the windows API's.Are you trying to create gui apps...ie...gtk+,WX..etc?
<Karnaugh> as far as system api's i dont know what you mean, the programming language its self is generaly the os api :P
<Austron> and the system apis? like gettime or getcurdir (currentdir) something like that
<LucidVisions> yep,,Karnaugh is correct
<Karnaugh> Austron: thats part of the language's standard libraries
<Karnaugh> stdio, or os in python
<Karnaugh> (stdio was just an example, there are many others in c)
<Austron> hmm.. so no system apis
<pepsi_> Austron: have you installed manpages-dev?
<Austron> im not on linux atm, but i guess not :)
<Karnaugh> i see you're talking about C++
<Karnaugh> what are you coming from exactly? VC++?
<Austron> yes c++ and one nice ide (devcpp vc) was my windows home
<Vince-0> Yo Yo
<Karnaugh> devcpp? with MinGW?
<FTTP> u notice how all the distros with bucks are sponsoring gnome?
<Karnaugh> FTTP: i guess they need lots of money to fix their horible gui
<FTTP> ubuntu/debian, redhat, sun
<Austron> yes
<FTTP> and novell
<FTTP> karnaugh:  You dont like ubuntus gnome?
<FTTP> :(
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Karnaugh: don't make me bitch slap you
<FTTP> you like KDE?
<FTTP> yeah me too
<FTTP> gnome rules
<FTTP> some distros sponsor both but
<FTTP> kde has mostly the little guys
<FTTP> linux needs deep pockets
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bah :-P
<FTTP> needs full time programmers
<farruinn> I think that kde is probably a more welcoming environment for someone coming from windows
<FTTP> farruinn:  Its more childish
<FTTP> looking
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) farruinn: on surface that is true
<FTTP> farruinn:  No.... look at suns gnome
<FTTP> suns gnome looks like windows
<Austron> the most important thing above all for linux is an excellent documentation and ide for development. because i think thats what scares mayn potential willing programmers
<FTTP> auston yeah i guess
<farruinn> What do you mean?  vim is the ultimate ide ;-)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I'm a potential willing programmers.. and you'll find me on the cmd line thank you very much :-P
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) tisk tisk.. it's all about jed :-P
<farruinn> Too many people underestimate the power of cli - the keyboard is a much more efficient input device than the mouse in many respects
<Karnaugh> please
<Karnaugh> use a real WM, like Fluxbox
<Karnaugh> not a windows rip off
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Karnaugh: and you think gnome is a windows rip-off?
<FTTP> the truth about linux is that all the highly advanced stuff was developed by corporations like at&t or stuff like berkley
<Karnaugh> GammaRay: absolutly
<FTTP> linux cant develop anything advanced
<farruinn> I don't think gnome attempts to simluate windows at all
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Karnaugh: I think the question remaining is.. have you ever actuyally used gnome?
<Karnaugh> GammaRay: yes, I've used almost every WM there is
<maskie> FTTP, you right since Linux is only a kernel in any case so it is not suppose to develop :)
<genr> karnaugh, stop trolling
<farruinn> Technically, isn't metacity the WM?
<Karnaugh> fvwm, windowmaker, gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox.. probably in that order
<FTTP> maskie:  No i mean stuff like enterprise class features
<FTTP> maskie:  multiple cpu usage, and all the frills
<Karnaugh> genr: I'm not trolling, I'm stating my oppinion. KDE and Gnome suck
<genr> it's how flame wars start, stop
<FTTP> alot of the stuff was given to linux, it wasnt created by the linux developers
<Karnaugh> genr: GammaRay's doing the flaming
<maskie> FTTP, there is good support for SMP in the kernel .. in 2.6 at least
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Karnaugh: uh huh
<FTTP> maskie:  And ibm donated that code :P
<FTTP> maskie:  i think.... not sure
<FTTP> they donated a ton of enterprise class feature stuff tho
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: all the code in linux was donated
<maskie> FTTP, yes and is'nt that the way open source and commuinity work is suppose to work ... those that have the skill contribute
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Karnaugh: well I happen to think fluxbox sucks.. icewm is much better (and faster)
<Karnaugh> maskie: and who pays them for all the testing equipment required to develop something like high end RAID drivers etc
<FTTP> gammaray:  no i mean by people who had stuff that wasnt licensed under gpl initially
<FTTP> sure linus did alot of work and stuff , but alot of it was just hobbyist grade stuff
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: before 2.6 they has perfectly fine if flawed SMP support
<maskie> Karnaugh, that is why we also need big guys with deep pockets to contribute ...
<FTTP> gammaray:  without commercial companies donating, linux would be nothing
<FTTP> i mean linux would just be a hobbyist os
<FTTP> very small in nature
<Karnaugh> maskie: exactly, or guys that work for IBM etc and have some free time to donate code that they were able to develop with their big pockets
<farruinn> FTTP, I don't think I really get your point.  Is there something wrong with that?
<Karnaugh> brb, stupid apache has hung again
<FTTP> farruinn what im saying is i wish we had more commercial os competition
<FTTP> it would spur faster development
<FTTP> linux will coexist
<FTTP> linux aint going anywhere
<pepsi_> BeOS was fun :D
<FTTP> kde and gnome and all will be around and still donated :)
<maskie> Karnaugh, u from SA?  ... seem to remember your name from myadsl
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) linux seems to be the only OS around that can stand up to MS
<FTTP> just wish there was more of a commercial model for competition
<FTTP> gammaray:  No competitor can get marketshare, its locked out
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) huh?
<FTTP> gammaray for desktop os i mean
<farruinn> I don't think that competing with M$ is really the point of linux anyway...
<FTTP> the percentage of users of linux in the usa is very very small
<FTTP> server its on the rise
<genr> im from sa maskie
<Karnaugh> maskie: yes
<FTTP> but not desktop
(crimsun/#ubuntu) FTTP: hobbyist grade? I refute that.
<FTTP> crimsum:  No im saying without commercial support
<FTTP> crimsum:  IT would have BEEN hobbyist grade
(crimsun/#ubuntu) 2.4 had excellent SMP compared even without commercial backing
<Austron> the standardization of linux must continue and must be improved vastly
<FTTP> crimsum:  IBM donatedh hyperthreading for example
<FTTP> Hyper-Threading speeds Linux
<FTTP> donated by ibm
<maskie> genr, Karnaugh, did any of you watch the new TV program on open source that started yesterday ...
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hyperthreading is stupid btw
<genr> maskie, nope
<genr> what's the name?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) FTTP: where did you read they donated it?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hyperthreading is just to make up for Intels bad chip design
(crimsun/#ubuntu) and reading, HT is negligible.
<FTTP> crimsum:  The current Linux symmetric multiprocessing (SMP) kernel at both the 2.4 and 2.5 versions was made aware of Hyper-Threading, and performance speed-up had been observed in multithreaded benchmarks (see Resources later in this article for articles with more details).
<maskie> genr, go-open and it is sponsored in part by Canonical .. was on SABC 2 around 5:30
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ie amd does not need hyperthreading
<genr> sounds interesting
<FTTP> Duc Vianney works in operating system performance evaluation and measurement in computer architectures and Java. He is with the Linux Kernel Performance Group at the IBM Linux Technology Center. Duc has written several articles on Java performance for IBM developerWorks and PartnerWorld.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) FTTP: the speedup is nowhere as crucial as the actual tearing down of internal big locks
<genr> stop copy pasting fttp, shit.
<FTTP> beos was nice
<FTTP> but it was not multiuser
(crimsun/#ubuntu) it did not need to be multiuser
<FTTP> hopefully when the litigation is finished, new OS'es will emerge
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) windows was not either until NT.. and not until XP on the desktop side
<Karnaugh> XP essentialy is NT
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I know
<FTTP> its ironic, ibm has no linux distro right?
* hbillo : BAD WORD DETECTED ---> XP
<FTTP> ibm contributed to linux, but maintained no distro
(crimsun/#ubuntu) externally? no. Internally they maintain certain things.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) FTTP: why are plenty happy playing one distro against an other
<Karnaugh> FTTP: they have their own UNIX stuff as far as i know
<FTTP> aix is dead
<Karnaugh> FTTP: why do they need to maintain their own distro?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) FTTP: AIX is far from dead :)
(crimsun/#ubuntu) but really, this is way off-topic
<FTTP> crimsun:   aix isnt supported
<FTTP> linux is their transition
<FTTP> well aix is end of life
(crimsun/#ubuntu) FTTP: I can refute that.
<Karnaugh> ...
(crimsun/#ubuntu) please, this is really off-topic
<alkirk> what is the topic
<alkirk> ?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) ubuntu-related discussion
<Agrajag> UBUNTU AND ONLY UBUNTU HOW DARE YOU SPEAK OF ANYTHING ELSE EVEN WHEN NOBODY ELSE IS SPEAKING
(crimsun/#ubuntu) whether IBM's UNIX is dying or not really has no bearing
(jdub/#ubuntu) Agrajag: that's unnecessary
<alkirk> It's tied up in the SCO mess
<Agrajag> not really.
<farruinn> How much does Ubuntu and Debian share code?  As in, if a bug is fixed in Ubuntu, will it be integrated into Debian and the other way around?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) farruinn: very closely
<Agrajag> telling peopel to shut up in the middle of a discussion that's not affecting anyone's ability to get help is quite unnecessary.
<alkirk> X question
(crimsun/#ubuntu) Agrajag: I was hardly telling anyone to shush; it was a reminder that there are still people requesting ubuntu help.
(jdub/#ubuntu) Agrajag: the off-topic discussion is distracting and unnecessary, and it makes the channel more intimidating for people trying to get help. there are plenty of other places this discussion could go on, so don't portray it as unfair rules, etc.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) farruinn: most ubuntu maintainers/developers are also debian maintainers/developers; so bug squashing and patching is very close-knit
<farruinn> ah, spiffy!
<Gorth> is bugzilla.ubuntu.com down?
<alkirk> I have a problem with X
(crimsun/#ubuntu) alkirk: please elaborate
(crimsun/#ubuntu) Gorth: it's up for me.
<alkirk> I had problem getting X to operate on my computer when I installed
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I installed gaim's source via apt-get source gaim. When I run dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc -rfakeroot how do I prevent it from being stripped?
<alkirk> I finally got it working with the framebuffer driver
<Gorth> crimsun, hmmm, weird. I haven't been able to reach for quite some time..
(crimsun/#ubuntu) GammaRay: comment out dh_strip
<Gorth> i have no trouble with www.ubuntu.com
(crimsun/#ubuntu) Gorth: I just loaded the bugzilla pages
(crimsun/#ubuntu) GammaRay: (in debian/rules)
<farruinn> Gorth, they're different servers
<Gorth> farruinn, aahh ok, i see..
(crimsun/#ubuntu) alkirk: which graphics chipset do you use?
<alkirk> Now here is my current problem: I installed the nvidia driver and it works with GDM when I log into GNOME it reverts to the framebuffer
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) crimsun: the gaim rules file is very short and includes two files from /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) crimsun: do I have to find that in of of those?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) s/of/one/
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) autotools.mk and debhelper.mk
(crimsun/#ubuntu) alkirk: warty or hoary?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) also /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<alkirk> Crimsun, nvidia
<alkirk> warty
<Gorth> are there currently any problems with gdesklets?
<alkirk> hoary use X org?
<hbillo> alkirk, I think so
(crimsun/#ubuntu) alkirk: make sure /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 uses the nvidia driver
(crimsun/#ubuntu) and yes, Hoary uses X.Org
(crimsun/#ubuntu) GammaRay: see /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
(crimsun/#ubuntu) GammaRay: you'll notice there is a 'is_debug_package' variable
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) crimsun: I was wondering about that
<alkirk> one moment while I check it out
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) crimsun: but I'm only familar w/ basic make
<__daniel> hello
<FTTP> hi
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) crimsun: so set that to.. 0 in the rules file?
<osiris_22> how do i mount my ntfs partition?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) GammaRay: more than likely you need to export that variable after setting it to a non-zero value
<__daniel> mount /dev/hd?? -t ntfs -o ro /mnt
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) crimsun: ok.. thanks.. I'll see how this goes
(crimsun/#ubuntu) GammaRay: you may find this helpful: https://wiki.duckcorp.org/DebianPackagingTutorial_2fCDBS
<osiris_22> it says contents cant be displayed
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) crimsun: thanks again
<osiris_22> how do you update ubuntu? do you do it threw synaptic?
<farruinn> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Austron> im using synaptic
* GammaRay pats Austron's head
(crimsun/#ubuntu) osiris_22: are you running warty? if so, only security fixes and non-invasive (and major) bugfixes will be merged
<hbillo> hellow all
<hbillo> is there a patch for the kernel
<hbillo> in order to get my realtek ac'97 soundcard work
<hbillo> ??
<farruinn> huh, my synaptic is screwed up - doesn't display any packages
<FTTP> wow veritas is now contributing
<yohannes> is there any way i can backup my linux to a blank media?
<FTTP> man, im looking at all the kernel contributors
(crimsun/#ubuntu) FTTP: "now?"
<yohannes> i mean the os' image
(crimsun/#ubuntu) FTTP: try many years.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) many, many years.
<FTTP> crimsun:  veritas is huge now tho
<farruinn> hm, so is dselect - only the packages I have installed or have removed are listed
(crimsun/#ubuntu) hbillo: what model?
<FTTP> crimsun:  tons of huge names in there
<hbillo> crimsun, heu .. a realtek ac'97 the module is atiixp
(crimsun/#ubuntu) hbillo: use the snd-atiixp module
<hbillo> even with modprobe atiixp, modprobe snd-atiixp
<hbillo> it doesn't work :(
(crimsun/#ubuntu) you need a very recent version of alsa
(crimsun/#ubuntu) at least 1.0.6a, preferrably 1.0.7, which was just released
<FTTP> crimsun:  Oh wait veritas had a linux strategy back in 2000
<hbillo> hmm .. I have the 1.0.5
<hbillo> but apt-get install alsa doesn't propose me to install a newer version :(
(crimsun/#ubuntu) I would suggest you grab alsa-source from sid
(crimsun/#ubuntu) then you can build 1.0.6a using the instructions in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian.gz
<hbillo> okey thank you I will try to do this now
<alkirk> My XF86Config file seems to have "nvidia" listed as a driver
(crimsun/#ubuntu) alkirk: could you upload /var/log/XFree86.0.log from a successfully-logged in session to pastebin.com?
<hbillo> crimsun, where can i get the alsa source for sid ?
<alkirk> upload how?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) hbillo: click the [All]  button on this page: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/sound/alsa-source
(crimsun/#ubuntu) alkirk: paste it onto pastebin.com
(crimsun/#ubuntu) alkirk: or make the file available on a web site
<alkirk> ok
<hbillo> crimsun, where doest he uncompress it ? i don't find them ?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) hbillo: it's placed in /usr/src/
(crimsun/#ubuntu) hbillo: read the directions in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian.gz
<jobezone> hello, has anyone tried using the livecd in some way to be able to resize/create partitions?
<hbillo> thank you, you're really nice :)
<hbillo> crimsun, sorry but i can't read the .gz :( the cat doesn't work with, even text editors
<farruinn> zmore
<hbillo> (I'm really a beginner :\ )
<farruinn> or zless
<hbillo> thanxxxx
(crimsun/#ubuntu) back in a bit.
<BeanDip> hbillo, vim
<BeanDip> or vi
<osiris_22> lmao my friend is trying to install the linux version of winamp...
<osiris_22> im laughen
<b_e_n_z> osiris_22: what's so funny
<osiris_22> cause he has no idea how to install files
<osiris_22> and i wont help him
<osiris_22> cause hes gacked
(kremlyn/#ubuntu) hmm.
(kremlyn/#ubuntu) osiris_22: Do you know what "Ubuntu" means?
<hbillo> I have nothing in the /usr/src!! is that normal ???
<osiris_22> no i dont.
<osiris_22> why
(kremlyn/#ubuntu) osiris_22: It means good will towards others, which you aren't exhibiting towards your friend ;-)
<osiris_22> hes gacked
<osiris_22> hes trashed man
(kremlyn/#ubuntu) If you want to behave like that, go join #gentoo :-)
<melanie> who tried apache with mono?
<alkirk> do you mean less than sober?
<b_e_n_z> melanie: you mean using apache/mono to serve ASP.NET pages?
<melanie> b_e_n_z: yes, exactly.
<osiris_22> dude. i tried to help him last night.. when he was trashed it was a chore
<osiris_22> even on the phone
<osiris_22> he needs to be sober
<osiris_22> honestly
<osiris_22> hes drinking coughsyrup
<osiris_22> the drug in coughsyrup is a opiate analog.
<b_e_n_z> melanie: i read that it works, but since i don't know ASP.NET and anything related to M$, i have no real experience with it
<osiris_22> i hate it when he does that stuff man.. hes my hetero life mate i worry about him
<melanie> b_e_n_z: but can you tell me how to install the apache addon?
<Karnaugh> what_is_with_all_the_\_'s
<Karnaugh> is_it_cool_?
<b_e_n_z> melanie: i think the instructions are on the mono page... http://www.go-mono.com/asp-net.html
<melanie> b_e_n_z: ok, i'll try. can you tell if there is a gui out there for configuring apache?
<b_e_n_z> melanie: some people use webmin i believe... i don't... i use vi
<__daniel> melanie: not really, but the installaion process should take care of most things
<alkirk> crimsun, posted on pastebin
<Karnaugh> melanie: you dont want to configure apache with a gui really
<Karnaugh> melanie: it has many many options etc that a GUI wouldnt give justice too
<Karnaugh> webmin is a hazard dont go that route
<__daniel> alkirk: whats wrong?
<alkirk> x / driver problems
<__daniel> he doesnt find glcore
<__daniel> so maybe you comment it out
<Aikes> hi, i am having some problem with grub, was wondering if anyone could help me out? =)
<alkirk> but why does it shove me into framebuffer after I login
<Timaaah> morning
<__daniel> morning Timaaah
<|FalleN-AngeL|> hey, anyone here know how to get pppoe going in ubuntu?
<__daniel> alkirk: if you want to change it: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver.xorg (you were using xorg, right?
<alkirk> XFree86
<__daniel> |FalleN-AngeL|: it works perfectly on my debian router... what's the problem?
<__daniel> alkirk: then: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<|FalleN-AngeL|> __daniel, is that with authentication from the machine itself, or from the router?
<Aikes> does anyone know how to reinstall grub? coz i reinstall windowxp n grub not there no more
<__daniel> |FalleN-AngeL|: i dont really understand your question
<alkirk> what does the -plow switch do
<__daniel> alkirk: tell you ALL the questions
<Timaaah> __daniel :)
<|FalleN-AngeL|> i have a billion 5100 modem running in bridged mode, i need ubuntu to handle the login information itself
<Anima> does anyone know how to reinstall grub? coz i reinstall windowxp n grub not there no more
<|FalleN-AngeL|> i have pon getting an ip, but the machine itself isn't getting any data
<__daniel> |FalleN-AngeL|: does /var/log/syslog say something?
<alkirk> was working with crimsun, who has appeared to have stepped away
<labanux> hello everybody...
<__daniel> hai labanux
<labanux> __daniel: did you know about doom game on ubuntu?
<alkirk> will give it another shot
<labanux> __daniel: can't it played in Ubuntu?
<__daniel> labanux: a recent doom or the "old" one?
<farruinn> anybody know of something that will allow Sound Juicer to import mp3's from cd's?
<labanux> __daniel: how about the recent one?
<__daniel> labanux: i don't play those kind of games... but i guess it's possible *somehow*
<|FalleN-AngeL|> __daniel, nothing out of the ordinary
<Anima> could some1 help me ?
<__daniel> farruinn: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<__daniel> Anima: whats the problem?
<__daniel> |FalleN-AngeL|: the device is set up?
<|FalleN-AngeL|> yeah
<|FalleN-AngeL|> i'm getting an ip
<|FalleN-AngeL|> the machine just can't ping out or anything
<__daniel> |FalleN-AngeL|: what does ping 141.1.1.1 say?
<__daniel> hmmmmm... strange
<__daniel> let me think
<Anima> (__daniel): how do u reinstall grub? coz i reinstall windowxp n the grub menu gone
<stuNNed> Anima, grub-install /dev/hda ?
<__daniel> |FalleN-AngeL|: what does   route   say?
<|FalleN-AngeL|> __daniel, just times out
<Chibi> Once more before I go to bed, http://studiochibico.com/xfce/ubgirl.png , any comments?
<|FalleN-AngeL|> absolutely nothing
<Anima> stuNNed: how do i do that when i cant get into ubuntu?
<stuNNed> Anima, don't know if ubuntu install disk has rescue mode or not
<__daniel> |FalleN-AngeL|: does  plog   say something?
<farruinn> Chibi, nice
<farruinn> what's it for?
* Anima also have ubuntu live cd
<|FalleN-AngeL|> route says nothing at all
<Chibi> It's just a rough sketch. I want to get a character together for ubuntu/anime fans. :P
<|FalleN-AngeL|> plog says "not replacing default route to eth0"
<__daniel> Chibi: make her look a bit more happy :_)
<Chibi> Possibly for some wallpapers or something once the character is done
<__daniel> |FalleN-AngeL|: it has 2 network cards?
<Timaaah> argggh
* Timaaah looking for multimedia player 
<Anima> (stuNNed): so do u know how i could reinstall grub if i cant boot into ubuntu?
<Chibi> xfmedia. D: !
<__daniel> Timaaah: beep-media-player, totem, rhythmbox, muine, xmms, ... :-)
<Timaaah> Chibi, will give it a shot
<|FalleN-AngeL|> no, i have eth0 and from there i've been running pppoe to get ppp0
<|FalleN-AngeL|> only 1 nic
<Timaaah> daniel, ta
<stuNNed> Anima, is there a way to boot from livecd and chroot into your ubuntu install or do the same with ubuntu install cd?
<Chibi> xfmedia is rather new. Beep would probably be better if you're just after audipo
<Chibi> xfmedia is for people that hate everything else out there. :P
<__daniel> |FalleN-AngeL|: i'm rather clueless :-(
<Timaaah> heh
<Anima> stuNNed: i can boot into ubuntu livecd after that wat do i do?
<Anima> stuNNed: i am a noob to linux =)
<stuNNed> Anima, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto and http://www.sysresccd.org/index.en.php come to mind.
<Anima> thanks stuNNed i will go read it
<stuNNed> Anima, np, the key is set up your chroot environment, then once done, chroot into it and run something like 'grub-install /dev/hda' or wherever your grub is installed.
<alkirk> tried it and rebooted, no change
<auk> anyone know how to set up 3ddesktop?
<Anima> ok but what is chroot?
<stuNNed> Anima, (ch)ange (root) as in change your root dir to whatever you want :)
<stuNNed> Anima, root dir being /
<Anima> oh ok, so its like instead of using the root from the livecd we set it to the one on the hard disk?
<stuNNed> yes
<stuNNed> exactly :)
<Anima> oh ok
<stuNNed> Anima, it's also good for security purposes, limiting a daemon or something other to a restricted dir with given needed files
<Anima> er ok
<mass> hmm, is it just me, or does the network configuration syspref under gnome require a root password and not a sudo password in order to work its magic?
<Anima> stuNNed, how do i chroot when i am in livecd?
<cenerentola> does someone know when mako will be avaible?
<farruinn> mass, I'm able to use it w/o having enabled root
<stuNNed> Anima, read that install from knoppix on the wiki, see if you can apply it to your ubuntu livecd, basically you mount things, set up proc, etc, then chroot in
<Anima> hmmm ok
<_kris_> anybody using a IBM laptop T42?
<_kris_> (at has made PM work)
<alkirk> __damiel, tried it and rebooted, no change
<alkirk> __daniel, tried it and rebooted, no change
<__daniel> alkirk: you changed the fb device question?
<alkirk> what do you mean
<alkirk> ?
<__daniel> alkirk: didnt it ask for the use of a framebuffer device?
<alkirk> what should I put?
<__daniel> change it from yes to no or vice versa
<alkirk> I think I tried no this time
<__daniel> alkirk: do you get any error message?
<alkirk> when I run the program? I don't thinkso
<__daniel> alkirk: when you run the xserver
<alkirk> I run it from within GDM
<__daniel> alkirk: what does grep -E "\(EE|WW\)" /var/log/XFree86.0.log give you?
<alkirk> /var/log/XFree86.0.log:         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<alkirk> /var/log/XFree86.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
<alkirk> /var/log/XFree86.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID" does not exist.
<alkirk> /var/log/XFree86.0.log:(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID".
<alkirk> /var/log/XFree86.0.log:(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
<alkirk> /var/log/XFree86.0.log:(WW) Warning, couldn't open module GLcore
<alkirk> /var/log/XFree86.0.log:(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (module does not exist, 0)
<alkirk> /var/log/XFree86.0.log:(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-0
<alkirk> /var/log/XFree86.0.log:(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":
<alkirk> /var/log/XFree86.0.log:(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8
<alkirk> grep: give: No such file or directory
<alkirk> grep: you?: No such file or directory
<Karnaugh> hello?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) alkirk: PLEASE use www.pastebin.com
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) alkirk: don't past huge amounts of stuff on the channel
<__daniel> alkirk: try to comment out glcore
<Karnaugh> looks like your X11 instalation is seriously borked
<__daniel> or use dpkg-reconfigure again
<__daniel> Karnaugh: it isnt
<Karnaugh> The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist. ??
<__daniel> Karnaugh: it's just a warning...
<__daniel> the only problem is: "Failed to load module "GLcore" (module does not exist, 0)"
<__daniel> so comment it out or uncheck the checkbox in dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<alkirk> why doesn't "GLcore" exist?
<__daniel> *shrug*
<__daniel> comment it out
<Karnaugh> thats totaly the solution
* Karnaugh does other stuff 
<karakth> Why is sun's java 2 sdk so huge and Blackdown's not? Is sun better for java than Blackdown?
<b_e_n_z> sun jdk is slower than blackdown jdk in my experience
<b_e_n_z> at least for 1.4.x
<alkirk> one more time
<Karnaugh> karakth: because the Blackdown does not have a complete implementation
<b_e_n_z> not sure about 1.5
<b_e_n_z> Karnaugh: no, i think the sun jdk comes with a bunch of demo's whereas the blackdown jdk doesn't
<b_e_n_z> karakth: depending on what you want to do with java but BEA jrockit is the fastest jvm on this planet if you have >= 1Gb memory
<karakth> I also couldn't install javaws with Blackdown.
<karakth> java web start doesn't recognize a Blackdown installation, I think.
<Ruffian|JANE|> http://img25.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img25&image=hellocurtis.jpg
<Karnaugh> b_e_n_z: the jdk yes
<Karnaugh> the actual implementation has less features than the sun VM afaik
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) how can I detect if a binary was stripped?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) use 'file' on it
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) it'll tell you 'stripped' if it's stripped
<b_e_n_z> GammaRay: file <file>?
<Ruffian|JANE|> hp?loc=img25&image=hellocurtis.jpg
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) thanks
<Ruffian|JANE|> http://img25.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img25&image=hellocurtis.jpg
<rexiboy> hey guys
<__daniel> hai rexiboy
<rexiboy> what is the differace between ubuntu kernel and ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3 amd64-generic?
<rexiboy> why is the ubuntu on e the default boot?
<alkirk> no longer get the "GLcore" error
<__daniel> alkirk: does it work?
<alkirk> same result
<__daniel> alkirk: so it doesnt start up?
<__daniel> alkirk: past    grep -E "\(EE|WW\)" /var/log/XFree86.?.log     in #flood
<alkirk> It starts up with the GDM login screen using the nvidia driver but switches to the "fb" driver once I'm logged in
<__daniel> alkirk: how can you tell?
<__daniel> alkirk: and whats wrong with that?
<rexiboy> any 1?
<alkirk> I get the nvidia spash screen wit GDM and I get a 48.3kHz 60 screen when logged in
<alkirk> 60Hz
<alkirk> My settings request a 75 Hz vert
<__daniel> alkirk: hmmmm, sorry... can't help you with that
<__daniel> alkirk: don't know how to change those values
<alkirk> Why would the driver change at all on login?
<alkirk> Why should the driver change at all on login?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) the driver doesn't change
<alkirk> http://pastebin.com/121912
<b_e_n_z> alkirk: disable EDID
<alkirk> What's EDID?
<b_e_n_z> alkirk: read the docs that come with the nvidia driver
<b_e_n_z> alkirk: it tells you how to enable/disable it
<rexiboy> what is the differance between ubuntu kernel and ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3 amd64-generic?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I'm trying to recompile gaim w/ debugging, no optimization and so it's not stripped. I know it's rules file uses CDBS but I don't know how to set any of these things. Any help?
<__daniel> GammaRay: can't you supply it with a "strip" command anywhere?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) __daniel: I'm trying to make sure it's *not* stripped.
<__daniel> ah... well there was something in the wikipage someone suggested
<__daniel> but it was about .py files not being stripped
<__daniel> GammaRay: https://wiki.duckcorp.org/DebianPackagingTutorial_2fCDBS
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I've seen that...
<__daniel> GammaRay: you also saw that   .py  remark?
<nab_> hello
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) __daniel: ofcourse.. what's your point?
<nab_> Is anyone using Kylix with ubuntu?
<__daniel> GammaRay: or just   apt-get source <bla-dbg> and look it up in their /debian/ directory
<__daniel> GammaRay: i just thought, if they preserve .py-files from being stripped, you could do it with your binary
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) __daniel: I would hope so.. I've been trying for a while. setting all sorts of env variables
<alakdan> hello, just wondering if its possible to automatically start gaim whenever I log in using gnome?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hmm well it seems I was able to do it
<__daniel> *CONGRATULATE*
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) no wonder dpkg -i took so long
<__daniel> alakdan: keep it open and save your session on logout
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) w00t.. now gdb works
* GammaRay does the happy dance
<alakdan> __daniel: any other way aside from saving sessions?
* __daniel joins GammaRay :-)
<__daniel> alakdan: it just works at my place
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) of line 560 of gaims source:
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) 592     /* FUCKING GET ME A TOWEL! */
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) err 592 rather (-;
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) first thing I saw...
<__daniel> ;-)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) alakdan: in the session properties you can add commands
<alakdan> GammaRay: got it, thanks :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) brushing w/ baking soda is a bitch
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) in addition to tasking the asidic basking soda
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) in addition to tasking the acidic baking soda...
(alexissoft/#ubuntu) hi
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) you taste the stuff coming off your teeth
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) s/tasking/tasting
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) damn...  I need a smaller enter key.. it makes me do things
<paspourtoi> heh - baking soda is alkaline actually ;)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) paspourtoi: so how would you describe the taste :-P
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) other than.. salty
<paspourtoi> GammaRay: indescribably awful?  (Scientific term )  ;-)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) works for me.. but I'm out of tooth paste
<paspourtoi> GammaRay: ah well - the dentists tell me it's the brushing that matters anyway
<nab_> can i just download that Kylix and install it?
<nab_> any experience with that?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) http://www.fluoridealert.org/
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) lol
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) and to think I was just looking up the proper spelling
<werewolf> Hi all, how to install swat on ubuntu 4.10? there is dependecies problem :(
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) what's swat?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) werewolf: how did you try to install it?
<paspourtoi> Samba Web Administration Tool
<_kris_> samba web administration tool
<paspourtoi> it should be in the repositories (Debian has it anyway)
* _kris_ gazes at paspourtoi's nice letter formatting with wonder....
<_kris_> :)
<paspourtoi> heheh
<paspourtoi> @_@
<_kris_> it comes with samba
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> CDs shipping now, i guess..
<freakabcd> i'm eagerly waiting for mine to arrive :)
* _kris_ hopes #ubuntu will have as many users as #fedora some day...
<freakabcd> anybody in Australia received them yet?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) 265 is a goodly #
<freakabcd> heh
<werewolf> last samba package is 3.0.7-1ubuntu6.2, but swat depends on samba=3.0.7-1ubuntu6 :(
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) hmm
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) I'd file a bug for that
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) it should depend on a less specific version] 
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) 6.2 is the security-updated version..
<paspourtoi> werewolf: you realise swat wipes allthr useful comments from you conf file?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) paspourtoi: you could copy it somewhere safe before installing swat
<paspourtoi> werewolf: maybe use webmin instead as a work around
<paspourtoi> Treenaks: true :)
<werewolf> paspourtoi: yes, but it's so easy, and is a good start point
<werewolf> paspourtoi: mmm, I dislike install to many service (speaking about webmin)
* paspourtoi uses NFS exclusively so he's no expert
<dabbish1> Anyone know if there are any issues with nvidia and ubuntu
<paspourtoi> dabbish1: look for the binary drivers howto on the ubuntu site
<humbo> ubuntuforums.org stopped working for anyone else?
<pl0vs> dabbish1, i stopped using them, they made my computer unstable
<pl0vs> dabbish1, the nv driver works ok for me
<humbo> I'm using nv too, the official nvidia driver seemed to have problems.
<humbo> ubuntuforums.org isn't even responding to ping
<re_ubu> hello everyone, I have a strange bug here. It's a toshiba m30 with warty
<re_ubu> I have keyboard repetitions.
<re_ubu> weird, and keyb delay is well set
(crimsun/#ubuntu) humbo: give it a few hours.
<humbo> has it done this before, crimsun?
<re_ubu> I've found
<re_ubu> it's a toshiba issue.
<re_ubu> tanks
<tkooda> hello all,  can someone give me their opinion on why someone might want to run ubuntu instead of debian?
<humbo> I've never run debian, so I'm not much help in that respect.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) tkooda: Because ubuntu provides a much nicer and integreated desktop right out of the box, also includes a 6 monthly release, commercial support and more up to date software than debian.
<dabbish1> out of the box I just get garbled output
(crimsun/#ubuntu) humbo: ocassional downtime, unforeseen circumstances, so forth
<pl0vs> tkooda, ubuntu is easier to install, has a nicer integrated gnome-desktop by default
<tkooda> Lathiat, more up to date than, say sarge?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) the development branch is definitely more current than sarge
(crimsun/#ubuntu) stable branch of course is frozen completely
<will> definatly!
<tkooda> Lathiat/pl0vs, what do you mean a "more intergrated gnome-desktop"?  (how is it more "ingergrated" than, say, a sarge gnome install?)
<humbo> dabbish1: when does this appear? Do you see the text bootup first, or is there no display at all?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) tkooda: the gnome desktop is much more streamlined in ubuntu
<will> tkooda: were not forcing you....just check it out yourself any you will see :)
(crimsun/#ubuntu) tkooda: the menus are cleaned up and are much less confusing
<tkooda> will, I didn't suggest someone was forcing me.  I came to ask what you knew about it.
<humbo> ubuntu appears to be built around gnome, it specialises in it.
<tkooda> humbo, what do you mean specialises?
<tkooda> so it's got newer packages in the stable release, and has a better default gnome config?
<will> tkooda:yes but no one here will force you i meant, cos were all lovely ubuntu'ers
<tkooda> does ubuntu use any (unmodified) debian packages?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) tkooda: yes, the universe and multiverse archives are direct from debian
<daniels> tkooda: yes
<daniels> tkooda: whatever we didn't change
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) tkooda: because a) i have gnome working out of the box, b) i have hal, gnome-volume-manager etc
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) and an incredibly cool team of people working on it :)
<tkooda> can someone please explain how the part about allowing any developer to modify any package works?  -wouldn't that lead to developer infighting?
<will> too much choice for software, i feel debian-based dpkg is very powerful
<tkooda> ..or perhaps lead to stability problems if not all developers are equally skilled?
<daniels> tkooda: uh, no
<daniels> tkooda: i know all the development team and we get along quite well
<daniels> obviously we disagree on technical matters at some points, but we're all old enough to get over it
<fabbione> s/old/good
<fabbione> daniels: you are still our little "kid"
<daniels> fabbione: ber
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) haha
* fabbione changes daniels' diaper
<daniels> tkooda: see?  if I wasn't old enough to wear that, I would've hit fabbione by now ;)
<daniels> fabbione: you're just jealous of my years of experience with Debian
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) or maybe your just too small to get up and hit him :)
<fabbione> daniels: no.. i am just jalous for not being 18
<GuyverXT9> I are looking for GammaRay, also answers to "dom poes","robert mugabe" or "mark shuttleworth"
<tkooda> daniels, so how are package disputes solved?  (i.e. when devlopers disagree about a change/fix)
<fabbione> tkooda: who hits faster and harder win :-)))
<fabbione> tkooda: justs kidding ;)
<tkooda> I'm not convinced a distro can work on just the premesis that "all developers love eachother".  :P
<daniels> fabbione: so I hit faster and harder on X? :)
<daniels> tkooda: well, if someone can't cope with the idea of solving disputes through communication, then that's a pretty big red flag for them to join, obviously
<daniels> tkooda: we just talk it out rationally
<daniels> then there's a round of jelly wrestling
<tkooda> heh
<__daniel> and if people still dont like daniels' ideas he tortures them with "hassel the hoff"
<tkooda> daniels, I see.  but even rational people will disagree from time to time.  are there procedures in place to solve conflicts that can't be resolved via handolding and singing songs?  ;P
<daniels> tkooda: of course we disagree from time to time
<Gmail> if i where to to install java where should i install it
<daniels> tkooda: there is a decision-making chain also -- mdz is distro leader (although Kamion is our cheap imitation mdz while Matt's on holiday)
<sivang> hi fabbione,daniels :)
<fabbione> hey sivang
<daniels> sivang: yo dude
<tkooda> oooh, you didn't mention mdz before, heh.  I'm sold.  :)
<sivang> daniels : You better Kamion didn't hear you hehe :)
<tkooda> was ubuntu mdz's brainchild?
<daniels> tkooda: nope
<Gmail> daniels: is the type of guy that know the answer to my question (which doesn't have a question mark)
<daniels> Gmail: i don't even know the answer to that question, if it actually was one
<daniels> maybe if I understood it, I'd have a better chance at answering
<Gmail> should i put it in /usr/local/java
<Gmail> i am installing java (from the sun tarball) where should i install it
<Gmail> ?
<bam> Hi
<bam> I've got a problem, I'm totaly new to ubuntu, I'm from belgium
<tkooda> I think I get the gist of ubuntu now..  would it be fair to summarize ubuntu (as compared to debian stable) as having "faster, predictable, release cycle with more up-to-date packages; and some measure of more emphasis on the gnome desktop; ..and leaves behind any old developer-infighting-fustration that may have accumulated amoungst debian developers who disagree" ?
<sivang> Gmail : you should have it installed under your /home/$user - this is supported by the java tarballs
<the_one> hi
<nonajme> hi the_one
<sivang> Gmail : that way you won't taint your system, and be able to neatly remove when you suddenly want to :)
<bam> I've downloaded the cd for my A64 ( yes the I have downloaded the 64 bit pacage ) After i have booted from cd, and ubuntu did some thing i don't know
<bam> I had to select the partition
<Gmail> sivang: but i want it system wide
<sivang> Gmail : just make classpath= and jdk= point to the right places.
<Gmail> ok
<bam> Now i want to use Windows AND linux in the beginning , so i made two partitions, 65 gigabyte for windows + other stuff and a 16GB for ubuntu
<sivang> Gmail : it can be used system wide like this, just put the right envars in a system wide location, just leave the actual execs on your home folder./
<Gmail> so $home/.java
<the_one> I'd like to install the tahoma font in ubuntu, could I just copy it from the windows partition, if so, how? I need to have root access, so it must be done over the command line. Or is there a font-installation utility in gnome already?
<tkooda> I guess I never was very privy to any large-scale debian developer conflict that needed to be solved by forking another distro.
<bam> But i don't know what to choose in the partition mangager
<sivang> Gmail : yes, I think there is something on the web the explains how to do that.
<bam> i can choose ' wisselbestand... '
<__daniel> bye
<Gmail> sivang: no it can't i don't allow other user into my home folder
<tkooda> I do understand the desire to have more up-to-date pacakges in stable thou..
<sivang> Gmail : I myself have a working installation of NetBeans, together with an install of the jdk under my home
<the_one> anyone?
<sivang> Gmail : All other users have only exec permissioss to it, and you can also make a symlink from somewhere in /usr...
<sivang> Gmail : but if you wat to have a system wide install, lemme check something.
<the_one> let me rephrase.. how do I install a ttf font in ubuntu?
<Gmail> sivang: i have set it up that that will not happen on my network
<sivang> Gmail : (there supposed to be somewhere on an inofficial debian archive some debs)
<Gmail> sivang: yea of blackdown 1.4
<sivang> Gmail : on the debian-marriliat ?
<paspourtoi> the_one: start with sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<bam> Can someone help me?
<the_one> paspourtoi: I did that, but tahoma is not included
<paspourtoi> ah
<Gmail> i am having problems with a program so i need to use sun 1.5
<Gmail> sivang: its says 2 mirrors in the FAQ
<bam> hmmmmmm, the FAQ is big, is there a FAQ for installing ubuntu 64b?
<Gmail> bam: the FAQ are in the FAQ the rest is in the wiki
<bam> ye i just found it
<bam> hmm
<bam> i read something for the swap
<cardador> the_one: write fonts:// in nautilus, then drag and drop tahoma in there
<bam> is 1 partition not enough?
<bam> how many partitions do you guys advise? and how big ?
<cardador> bam: ubuntu installer can take care of that for you
<cardador> bam: normally 2 partitions: swap with 2 x your ram, and the other with what size you want
<eim> Hello folks, I'm currently installing Warty on my x86 workstation -- I own an 80GB IDE HDD and I'm planing how to partition the fs. Which size should be the /boot partition? ~40MB? Thanks.
<the_one> cardador: I would do that, but I don't have the permissions, I tried to log in as root after re-enabling the root account in order to do this, but it won't log me in
<mirak> hi
<Gmail> cardador: not any more
<eim> I think also 20MB for /boot should suffice.
<mirak> is there a good tool to do data synchronisation between two computer ?
<cardador> the_one: just drop the font in there, after restarting X tahoma will be available
<Gmail> cardador: a swap of 100MB should do with the ammount of ram people have these days
<bam> ok thanks people
<bam> i'm printing a part of the faq now ^^
<cardador> Gmail: so its a disavantage to have more than 100??
<the_one> cardador: will try
<Gmail> bam: you read what i said
<eim> Gmail: I heard about the fact the swap should be at least the double of your RAM.
<Gmail> cardador: yes
<mirak> eim: when we had only 128 meg of ram or even 64 yes
<bam> cardador and Gmail thanks !
<Gmail> eim: if you have less than 128mb
<eim> mirak: unison is what I use to sync my home.
<cardador> Gmail: why is that? i read the same as eim
<bam> let's make thos partitions ^^
<mirak> eim: but if you have 1G of ram you will not use 2G of swap :
<mirak> !
<one_2_one> hy
<mirak> eim: thanks I check that
<eim> mirak: I have 512MB of RAM so 1024 of SWAP should be ok, IMHO.
<one_2_one> any ppc user here ?
<mirak> eim: is it possible to use it with cron ?
<eim> mirak: Sure, it's a CLI tool.
<mirak> eim: that's to much I think
<Gmail> cardador: because it was a rule when hdd where faster than ram and hardly any ram
<eim> mirak: I'm away. We'll continue discussion later.
<mirak> eim: I mean 1G of swap is for using oracle or uge servers I think
<mirak> eim: bye
<the_one> cardador: I dragged them into fonts:/// but they don't show in there
<mirak> Gmail: hdd faster than ram ? :) no
<cardador> Gmail: so now i have 512 of swap, with 1024 of ram. what would be the best for me?
<cardador> the_one: dont worry, restart x and itll be in there
<mirak> cardador: I have 512 of swap for 512 of ram, it's fine
<the_one> cardador: ok, thanx, hope'll work
<one_2_one> Ubuntu ppc have hfs support ? and about software where i can see the avaliabe soft for ubuntu
<the_one> rebooting...
<setcreative> Hey folks, I'm having a nightmare of a time trying to get a SATA/NTFS drive to mount.  I'm trying to migrate away from WinXP Pro and need to be able to get at two SATA disks with a single large NTFS partition on each.  I have my PATA NTFS partitions mounted OK, but the SATA ones won't mount.
<one_2_one> *hfs++
<cardador> not reboot!
<cardador> ups
<bam> ^^
<bam> It's my first time that I try linux
<will> who uses eSound output here for listening to music?
<bam> how old are you guys?
<paspourtoi> bam: ancient
<cardador> bam: why is it relevant? (im 8 btw ;))
<jordi> 8!
<cardador> eheh
* paspourtoi is scared of the big kids
<Gmail> mirak: at one point of time yes
<Gmail> cardador: make it 100MB of swap (unless you need more memery which is unlikely unless you a server)
<setcreative> Anybody here know anything about SATA?  Particularly as applies to nVidia chipsets - it's an nforce3 250gb (MSI K8N Neo Platinum) controller.  I seem to be having all kinds of hell with Linux - Mandrake, Fedora and Mepis won't install, only Ubuntu, and it won't mount my SATA drives.
* nevyn mutters andrea's vm is scary. at least riks is understandable to mortals.
<cardador> Gmail: so can i convert my 512 swap to 100? and how do i do it?
<Gmail> cardador: if it already there don't worry unless you need more space
<cardador> Gmail: ok,  but ill keep that in mind when i need to install ubuntu somewhere
<m00se> hi
<Adrenal> i am running an amd 2500. Which cpu setting should i be running, and how do i add it?
<Adrenal> hey by the way
<m00se> i have a problem with printing from evolution in hoary. it always prints extra blank page, anyone has similar problems?
<Adrenal> anyone?
<bam> eu
<bam> i don't know :s
<bam> i'm new to this
<Adrenal> dang
<m00se> Adrenal, what cpu settings?
<Adrenal> when u start up, in grub
<paspourtoi> Adrenal: I wasn't aware any such setting was required
<Adrenal> the number after the os, eg 386
<Adrenal> how do i change that to the one corrosponding with my actual cpu?
<m00se> install linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-k7
<Adrenal> or is there little point doing so?
<paspourtoi> ?
<cardador> Adrenal: open synaptic and search for linux-image
<Adrenal> kk
<m00se> it should be your default kernel in grub
<Adrenal> my default kernal is 386
<m00se> when you have -k7 working you can remove -i386
<bam> em, is there a music player in ubuntu? that reads .mp3's from my windows directory
<Adrenal> ah, thanks
<cardador> bam: rythmbox
<bam> ok
<bam> is it in ubuntu or it it on the internet?
<cardador> bam: its the music player from the menu
<bam> ok :)
<Adrenal> and do i get rid of the old 386 version?
<cardador> bam: applications > multimedia > music player
<one_2_one> where can i see the avaliable soft for ubuntu or i can install .deb on ubuntu ?
<bam> ok
<cardador> Adrenal: dont worry about that
<bam> i'm realy new, i've seen some screenshots of my friend in suse
<Adrenal> but if i don't, won't there be like 4 os' on my startup?
<cardador> Adrenal: if you have a menu entry on computer > syst conf > boot, then its easy
<bam> after installing ubuntu, is it autmatical grafical or is it in the console
<cardador> Adrenal: but im not sure if it is on warty
<bam> ( sorry , my englisch isn't that good 14y )
<cardador> bam: graphical
<paspourtoi> Adrenal: extra kernels don't take up much space :)
<bam> aah :D that's fine
<Gmail> YourNickHere: /nick YourNickHere
<bam> i'm going for dinner, bye !
<cardador> ahah bam-food
<Slackman> hey guys, on boot the *configure network interfaces seems to take for ever
<Slackman> any ideas why?
<cardador> Slackman: does it hang on something like "syncronizing with npt clock"?
<m00se> Slackman, or it looks for dhcp server
<YourNickHere> hello
<Slackman> cardador, nah
<Slackman> m00se, hmm is there a daemon that does a dhcp lookup if a network cable is plugged in later... ?
<Slackman> i.e can i get rid of that script on start up
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) daniels: does ubuntu come with anything to manage dialup (gnome gui wise)
<daniels> Lathiat: there's a gnome ppp dialer thingy
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) daniels: i mean on the disk
<daniels> but I don't know how well that actually *manages* connections
<daniels> i think you need pppconfig
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) cus i installed gnome-ppp
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) seems pretty nice
<Slackman> daniels, does that work for usb dsl modems too?
* jordi tickles daniels.
* Lathiat tries it out
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) if i can find the usb cable for my mobile
<daniels> Slackman: i think that's pppoeconf
* Lathiat hunts
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i was chatting on irc driving down the freeway today , such a geek :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) its cool the three 3G gprs only has like 200ms rtt, as opposed to GSM gprs whcih is usually 700-1000ms - so ssh is nicely usable
<Slackman> daniels, carp...UK uses PPPOA ...i have it configured via a script, but i was hoping there was a gui tool so i could let my gf use linux
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Lathiat: nice..
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) albeit at 0.4c/kb making it 2c just to open the ssh session :)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Lathiat: too bad my operator doesn't do 3G yet :(
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Treenaks: heh
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) though they're "working on it"
<daniels> Slackman: i'm honestly not sure -- maybe there is.  i've just never had to use pppoe myself.
<daniels> Lathiat: on irc ... while *driving*?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) daniels: oh mum was driving, not me :)
<Slackman> daniels, thanks
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) daniels: wouldn't that be cool? :)
<m00se> Slackman, there is no dhcp daemon, dhcp client is launched only one during system start
<gr13> hello! could anybody help me with login in ubuntu?
<daniels> Treenaks: until you crash
<FartClone> hello room
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) daniels: text-to-speech, speech-to-text
<FartClone> my "locate" doesn't seem to work
<paspourtoi> FartClone: sudo updatedb
<FartClone> ah of course
<m00se> Slackman, you can check in /etc/network/interfaces if you have dhcp enabled
<cardador> gr13: just ask
<Slackman> m00se, k thanks i'll check it
<bar1> hello i can't login to my synaptic packet manager
<cardador> bar1: why?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) daniels: hrmm, well if it dropped to the tray itd be half-decent
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) having a window floating around kinda sucks
<bar1> my root password is asked and its allways wrong while it works perfect with the sudo command
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) bar1: You need to use *your* password with synpatic
<bar1> i have typed every password i ever used in ubuntu nothing works
<m00se> daniels, why do maximized windows in gnome cover panels with xcompmgr enabled?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) bar1: how are you opening synaptic?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) m00se: because xcompmgr is a hack
<Juerd> Can someone guide me through downloading sources for debian-installer?
<m00se> lamont, ah, ok :)
<Juerd> There's no source tarball, no source debian package
<bar1> computer->system configuration->synaptic
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) killing metacity after starting xcompmgr helps moalot of things
<daniels> m00se: because xcompmgr doesn't understand the hints correctly
<m00se> s/lamont/Lathiat
<Juerd> There is a svn repository, but I don't know how to get things off there
<sluDGeT> hello to everyone! got a problem:) i've upgraded the system and a new samba came. I've workaround that /etc/rc2.d/S91samba symlink problem. But now, when I want to enable samba to browse home directories it gives an error like NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME ? any suggestions? I don't if it was working before I've updated. I've just tried this
<setcreative> Damn.  Doing some reading it looks like the only way to get Ubuntu's kernel version working with an NVidia SATA chipset is to recompile the kernel.  I'm going to have to read about this a whole lot more :(  Not the nicest intro to Linux...
<cardador> m00se: kill gnome-panel
<sluDGeT> it's giving the error when i try it with smbclient , when i try from nautilus, it says it cant find it, and maybe it's deleted :)
<xukun> sluDGeT: If I where you I would try #samba
<marcus|> setcreative: It worked out of the box on my nforce3.
<m00se> does ubuntu support installation on SATA drives (with nforce3 controller)?
<setcreative> Marcus: Really?  Why is everybody saying that it doesn't work on the 2.6.8 kernel version over at AMD Zone?
<setcreative> I don't need to install to a SATA drive, just to mount an NTFS one
<xukun> any one of you guys using nx or freenx?
<m00se> cardador, thx, i'll try that
<cardador> xukun: i tried freenx but cant connect to it
<marcus|> setcreative: I dunno. I just booted the CD and installed on it. I used gentoo with 2.6.8 for some time too.
<bar1> this is the fault i get when i want to start the synaptic: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<bar1>  Child terminated with 1 status
<opi> hi there
<setcreative> I'd just assumed that the nf3 SATA thing was the problem since virtually every distro I've tried other than Ubuntu basically just won't work, and there's really very little else in the machine other than an nf3 250gb chipset, a bunch of disks, sound card and video card. Fedora won't even get as far as the media tester, Mandrake hits incredible speedbumps and Mepis can't write the bootloader.
<sluDGeT> xukun: thanks :) i'll try
<setcreative> marcus: What does your fstab line for that SATA disk look like?
<marcus|> /dev/sda3       /               reiserfs defaults        0       1
<marcus|> /dev/sda1       /boot           ext2    defaults        0       2
<marcus|> Dont you mean dmesg?
<xukun> setcreative: did you have only sata disks on your system?
<setcreative> xukun: Nope, only two.  One PATA, two SATA.  OS is installed on PATA.
<xukun> setcreative: so what is the problem?
<marcus|> I only have one SATA disk.
<setcreative> xukun: Can't mount the SATA NTFS partitions
<setcreative> xukun: I may be doing something really daft, but I get a message like so: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sd(whatever), or too many mounted file systems
<setcreative> ... yet a virtually identical (apart from the device) line in fstab is mounting the partitions on my PATA drive OK.
(mjr/#ubuntu) can you see the SATA disks? For example, with fdisk /dev/sda
<marcus|> Gnome VFS hasnt mounted them then?
<setcreative> root@ubuntu:/home/finn # fdisk /dev/sda - The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 310101. There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024, and could in certain setups cause problems with: 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO) 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs  (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK) Command (m for help):
(mjr/#ubuntu) setcreative, "p" for print
(mjr/#ubuntu) does it show something that looks like the correct partitioning
<bar1> i've tried to open everyting where you need to be a root like synaptic, network, users and groups. and nothing works with *my* password the same i give in when i log in.
<setcreative> mjr: I think you might have just got it.  Excuse me while I a: Try something, and b: Possibly laugh at myself for an hour if I'm right about this...
<cardador> bar1: are you running warty?
<setcreative> It's official - I'm now a moron.  Missed the "1" off of "sda1".  Thanks everybody, you've helped me realise my true status in life :D
<xukun> setcreative: :)
<bar1> no i'm not
<xukun> setcreative: good for you
<xukun> cardador: about freenx, which errors?
<setcreative> now, I'm off to bed.  Thanks a heap for the help, but it's about 2am here and I need to work tomorrow.  I'm now officially free of Windows XP (apart from for audio use, but what can you do?), so I'm happy.
<cardador> xukun: the other pcs are not authorized to connect
<m00se> setcreative, i often make similar mistake when running fdisk e.g. fdisk /dev/hda1 instead of /dev/hda :)
<bar1> wait i dont know what i run i got this disk from a friend
<cardador> bar1: warty is the released version of Ubuntu :)
<cardador> bar1: then there is an under development one, hoary
<tim1> bar1: cat /etc/issue
<tim1> shows what you're running
<aaroncuk> My system keeps freezing alot, and everytime i open the screensaver menu.. can anyone help.. its driving me mad
<bar1> i run warty wartlog
<xukun> cardador: did you tried this? nxsetup --setup-nomachine-key
<cardador> xukun: yes
<kristjan> hi all
<xukun> cardador: can you ssh to the server
<bar1> but i still don't know why i wont wok to log in
<cardador> xukun: i tried it from a windows box
<cardador> xukun: dont have putty installed
<aaroncuk> i have run a memory test and it found no faults with that, could it be open gl???
<polytan> hello
<cardador> xukun: are you able to connect?
<xukun> cardador: you should test if ssh is working to the server, becouse nx uses port 22(ssh) to connect?
<polytan> i've a nicve bug when i'm installing ubuntu on a friend's computer ...
<Friczy> hi
<Vince-0> !
<nonajme> hi Friczy
<Vince-0> How do I get into root from a brnd new install
<polytan> the kernel detect a processor at 255 C !!!
<xukun> cardador: yes, but I,m having other problem, not like yours and I was looking somebody who uses freenx so U ask him to try something for me?
<nonajme> Vince-0: sudo su
<Vince-0> kk
<bar1> maybe sombody can tell me how i can open synaptic in a shell maybe that works now i do computer->system configuration->synaptic
<NewComer> what is the loop device in ubuntu?
<cardador> xukun: ask who?
<AptivaIBM> I kinda need some help here. I've tried to install Ubuntu on a IBM Aptiva. But the damn thing won't reboot properly.
<Friczy> I have some problems with the installation. I want to put into an existing partition but installer doesn't see the partition
<Vince-0> nonajme: cant I just change the passwd ?
<xukun> cardador: yes, but I,m having other problem, not like yours and I was looking somebody who uses freenx so I could ask him to try something for me?
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: Describe "not properly"
<cardador> xukun: ah ok
<Vince-0> nonajme: did it , shot son
<AptivaIBM> hm... It shows the nice IBM splashscreen, then some lines of text and then it stops completely up and the last word displayed is "boot".
<kristjan> anybody previously used debian?
<kristjan> (prior to ubuntu)
<cardador> kristjan: i did
<Friczy> kremlyn: I still use )
<kristjan> cardador: what made u switch?
<nonajme> kristjan: i did, but i don't like debian pretty mutch
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: Anything before "boot"?
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: Anything after it, like a colon?
<kristjan> why should i be happier as a ubuntu user?
<TongMaster> because you're not using Redhat.
<Friczy> kristjan: the packages are newer in the stable distribution
<kristjan> nonajme: what do you like better in ubuntu?
<cardador> kristjan: imagine debian without all the trouble to upgrade kernel, install nvidia driver, etc, etc
<Juerd> kristjan: I use both vanilla Debian and Ubuntu.
<joolz> morning
* TongMaster wouldn;t wish that upon anyone - may as well use windows.  :)
<Juerd> kristjan: Ubuntu for boxes that my dad uses, vanilla Debian for my own boxes.
<kristjan> cardador: i thought so...
<joolz> I have a problem with preferred applications, text editor
<nonajme> kristjan: when i selected to install xfree in debian its installad so much of shit....~
<joolz> I set it to custom editor, select gvim, but ubuntu won't remember it
<joolz> am i doing something wrong?
<TongMaster> ah, kristjan, I switched from Debian sid to Ubuntu and found it had the end-user expereince down to practically "just works"
<nonajme> kristjan: and in ubuntu everything runs perfect from scratch
<Juerd> nonajme: The same "shit" is installed in Ubuntu. Just not with your explicit consent.
<TongMaster> so I spend no time hacking on my laptop na dmore time hacking :)
<Juerd> nonajme: Not "everything". Users with Wacom tablets can't use Ubuntu's current kernel.
<joolz> i consider removing gedit alltogether, maybe that will solve it
<kristjan> so basically: less work to get it working...
<joolz> or does anyone have a beter idea?
<nonajme> Juerd: but in debian i have many shit daemons active, but don't in ubuntu
<kristjan> cool, so i chose wisely...
<kristjan> ;)
<cardador> TongMaster: exactly like me
<Juerd> nonajme: That boils down to experience, I'm afraid.
<Juerd> nonajme: And for the less experienced, Ubuntu without doubt is a better system.
<xukun> guys, is there some kind of secure gui ftp, like sftp? sftp is only console based?
<Juerd> It's easier to get working, and still allows the user to do whatever they want.
* joolz removing gedit
<nonajme> Juerd: yes, my experience in debian is low. i like gentoo better
<NewComer> xukun, gftp
<xukun> NewComer: well thank you
<NewComer> not sure if secure enough
<kristjan> nonajme: so why not gentoo?
<cardador> xukun: nautilus
<NewComer> anyone know how to extract an iso image to harddrive?
<nonajme> kristjan: i dont like to compile so much on a laptop.
<xukun> cardador: it should be secure
<kristjan> nonajme: thanks, u answered another q...
<joolz> nope, that didn't help: Couldn't display "textfile".
<cardador> NewComer: right clik on it, extract
<joolz> should I file a bug for this?
<nonajme> sorry for my bad english, btw
<cardador> xukun: nautilus is not secure?
<NewComer> cardador, fileroller crashes
<GuyverXT9> ubunta is the biggest pile of cockcheese ever known to man, and deserves to be fucked through the skull by a horde of raging midgets
<GuyverXT9> *ubuntu
<xukun> cardador: is telnet sure?
<cardador> NewComer: open it with file roller then extract it. sometimes it works that way
<NewComer> cardador, cool, i'll try
<joolz> GuyverXT9: why midgets?
<cardador> xukun: dont know
<GuyverXT9> they have the biggest weeners
<AptivaIBM> Juerd: The two last lines it displays is:
<AptivaIBM> Savedefault
<AptivaIBM> boot
<AptivaIBM> Thats it...
<kristjan> GuyverXT9: u midget?
<joolz> GuyverXT9: personally I think they just bluff :)
<cardador> xukun: how do you start nxserver?
<GuyverXT9> well, i have a big weener...
<Slackman> anyone here know much about the gnome wireless tool? it says N/A, even if i assign an ip address to the wlan card
* kristjan si not sure he likes Guyver much, plus his name kinna reminds of McGyver stuff....
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) whats newer, 1.0.2-1 or 1.0.2-prev1
<joolz> Can anyone tell me how and where I should set the default text editor?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) (dpkg/apt-wise)
<z4k4ri4> Has hoary get universe update yet?
<kristjan> by all, have a nice day!
<joolz> bye all means :)
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: Has it ever booted into Ubuntu, or are you currently installing?
<aaroncuk> what driver is best to use in x if u dont have a driver for ur gfx car
<aaroncuk> d
<AptivaIBM> Currently installing.
<Juerd> aaroncuk: Please type English. "ur" is not a word.
<cardador> aaroncuk: what is your card?
<aaroncuk> sorry, lol your
<Slackman> heh aolisms
<aaroncuk> ProSavag8 - onboard
<Juerd> arachne: "vga" and "vesa" probably work, but it's best to find a suitable driver.
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: Did you get any error message (red screen)?
<cardador> joolz: computer > deskt prefs > preferred aplications
<aaroncuk> i have tried to use the xfree86 dirver that someone has made for savage cards.. but im getting sytem lockups since installing it
<joolz> cardador: thanks, but when I put gvim in there, it forgets the setting as soon as i close the dialog
<AptivaIBM> Juerd: Nope. It just stops not bothering to do anyting more...
<joolz> maybe i should do some setting in the registry? /me browsing gconf editor now
<z4k4ri4> anybody here using hoary?
<mirak> I was wondering why there is no hardlinks on folders, what is the reason for this ?
<aaroncuk> hmm, there is a command you have to run after dpkg-reconfigure, anyone remember it
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: Did it announce it'd reboot?
<Simeon_WF> Hi people - I'm at the basic stage at the moment - I'm unable to convince Nero to burn the downloaded image of Warty - it comnplains that the block size may be wrong
<z4k4ri4> Simeon_WF: have you check the md5 sum?
<AptivaIBM> Juerd: That it did. It announced, it boots kinda ("Booting Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8.1-3-386") and stops...
<Simeon_WF> z4: not yet
<z4k4ri4> maybe its corrupted
<Simeon_WF> z4: could be, I've never had a problem when I've burned images in the past
<joolz> nope, I didn't find it in the gconf editor. This really sucks
<cardador> xukun: i can ssh from the winblows box to ubuntu,  but nxserver doesnt work
<xukun> cardador: sec
<joolz> wuold it help if i looked in all the .gconf, .gconfd, gnome etc directories
<joolz> i'm getting really homesick for fvwm2
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: What is the CPU in the machine?
<aaroncuk> i have run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 but theres another command after that to activate the changesd and i cant remember it, any ideas
<RubenV> joolz: did you try logging in and out?
<RubenV> that capplet is a bitch
<joolz> RubenV: seriously? no, i didn't. I'll give it a shot
<AptivaIBM> Well. Not to much. 500MHz I think.
<joolz> RubenV: i logged out (with save settings), didn't help
<RubenV> then it's time to burn that capplet :)
<joolz> please don't say i shout reboot to change such a simple setting :)
<joolz> RubenV: can i go around the capplet and do the setting somewhere in a configfile? (as it's Meant To Be)
<jono> hi all
<RubenV> joolz: no idea where it stores that setting
<Vince-0> where can I add XP to boot it in grub/menu.lst
<Vince-0> ?
<RubenV> one would expect it to be in gconf
<baluba> is it possible while burning in nautilus to set the cd label? i mean the string which identify the medium on subsequents mounts
<joolz> RubenV: nope, it's not there
<jono> I upgraded to hoary last night, and my X.org display seems to be really wavy - it doesnt look like the screen refresh rates are wrong as parts of the screen look fine, it is just the drawn graphics that are really wavy - any ideas?
<NewComer> how can i get the root terminal, the one in the gnome menu, only that i'm on xfce
<joolz> guess i'll do a grep -r on my homedir, last refuge of the hopeless
<RubenV> NewComer: open a terminal
<RubenV> and type sudo su
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: Bramd?
<joolz> NewComer: or sudo -s
<NewComer> cool, thx RubenV and joolz
<joolz> yw
<AptivaIBM> Juerd: Intel.
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: Then I have no idea what could be wrong. You can try doing a manual installation, choosing for lilo instead of grub, to see if that makes any difference.
<bar1> die sudo su lukt bij mij wel ma kan nie aan mijne synaptic via computer system configuration
<joolz> damn. I logged out and did a save settings. Now I get 2 gaims when starting up. IIRC this was already borken 2 years ago
<joolz> *sigh*
<AptivaIBM> Juerd: So it should work? Well... I'm really not too good at installing manual... give me some hints?
<RubenV> joolz: gnome session is one major piece of brokeness
* RubenV out for lunch
<Juerd> bar1: Regardless of the language you choose to type, please try to type words in full. "ma" is "moeder", not "maar".
<xukun> cardador: sorry it took a while, I must do something
<joolz> RubenV: you can say that again
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: Just go with the defaults, and where you get the chance to choose grub, refuse that. The next option will be LILO.
<aaroncuk> whats the command to remove xserver and reinstall it?
<xukun> cardador: there is nothing to restart - it's started whenever a ssh connection to nx is initiated
<AptivaIBM> Juerd: I'll try that. See you in a bit then! :)
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: It's been a while since I did this, so I'm not sure where exactly in the installer this is.
<bar1> sorry i'll type it in english i just switched from a dutch forum
<Juerd> bar1: Dutch is fine with me, as long as it's correct. I don't know if the channel allows it.
<Juerd> bar1: wat gaat fout als je synaptic opstart?
<joolz> bar1: niks :)
<skar> hi, how do i play dvd with the menus, seems mplayer plays the tracks directly :(
<joolz> oh sorry, read it the wrong way around :)
<bar1> i just wont to know how i can open my synaptic manager because my password always seems to fail
<cardador> xukun: how can you tell if it is working? nxserver --status does not work
<Juerd> bar1: Which password do you use? The user's or root's?
<bar1> that's the same because root is set of by default
<Juerd> No, it's not the same.
<baluba> it seems nautilus just get the volume-id from the iso itself, so i've got to find how to modify it
<Juerd> But yes, you need the user's password. Is that the password you use?
<bar1> yes just the same password that i use when i log in
<Juerd> bar1: Does it contain any non-alphanumeric characters?
<bar1> yes
<bar1> maybe that my fault
<Juerd> bar1: Did you do a Dutch installation?
<bar1> yes i did
<Juerd> bar1: Via Desktop preferences -> Toetsenbord -> Indelingen, choose "U.S. English" and then "Toevoegen"
<Juerd> bar1: Then select "Dutch" and "Verwijderen", "Sluiten"
<Juerd> bar1: Ubuntu developers didn't realise that Dutch people do usually not use Dutch keyboards :)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) heh that would be a reasonable assumption
<bar1> ah thx i'll try it immediately
<Juerd> (Only IBM stubbornly keeps supplying dutch keyboards with dutch computers, refusing to acknowledge that the dutch layout SUCKS and is HATED. This is why IBM doesn't sell many laptops in .nl)
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) haha
<Juerd> At least with a non-laptop you can use your own keyboard.
<Slackman> Juerd, can't you just change to another layout...thats what i do now i'm in the uk
<bar1> now i have a qwerty one
<Slackman> we have uk keyboards, but i just use a us layout
<Juerd> Slackman: Yes, but then the labels are wrong. Not a problem for those who touch type, but certainly a problem for everyone else.
<Talliesin> Juerd, you've a marketing issue there. "Don't give Dutch keyboards to the Dutch" makes no sense. "Upgrade to the *new* Dutch keyboard" will convince them.
<Juerd> bar1: Dutch and US are both QWERTY, but some non-alphanumerics are in different locations.
<Juerd> Talliesin: Not really.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Talliesin: haha, you have a point
<Juerd> Talliesin: It's by no means an upgrade.
<Juerd> Talliesin: Dvorak'd be an upgrade. Dutch keyboards, compared to US English, are a downgrade.
<Juerd> They would be useful if they had that one dutch letter "ij" (it's one letter, not two)
<Juerd> BUT
<Juerd> They don't!
<bar1> i changed it back to belgian keyboard because i have an azerty keyboard
<Slackman> Juerd, yeh learn to touch time...its easier :)
<Juerd> So you still have to type "i" "j", and there's no point in having a special keyboard.
<Slackman> type
<Slackman> i meant
<Juerd> Slackman: Learn to touch type *dvorak*.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Juerd: ive pondered doing that for fun
<joolz> bar1: i allways thought a belgian keyboard IS azerty?
<Juerd> Slackman: www.dvorak.nl is a simple typing course. Takes 10 hours to learn the entire alphabet.
<Slackman> Juerd, yeh i can type dvorak, its actually faster...but it doesn't work with games
<Juerd> joolz: There's also French AZERTY
<Juerd> Slackman: I don't play computer games.
<Talliesin> Yes, so you need to tell them that the US English keyboards are the new Dutch keyboard. Or better yet submit a new layout to the ICU database which is like the US Keyboard and has 
<Slackman> Juerd, i.e ut2k4 doens't keep key bindings
<Juerd> Slackman: Not ones that require keyboard input anyway.
<bar1> yes but juerd made me change it into a us english one and that wast a very good idee:-)
<joolz> yes i know. I always piss off belgian friend by complaining about their french keyboard :)
<joolz> friends
<Talliesin> (Though I thought ij was considered to letters, but one collation and capitalisation unit, rather than one letter, and that the Unicode  and  were for backwards compatibility)
<Juerd> AZERTY keyboards suck as much as Dutch QWERTY.
<joolz> what was that again: "every interface more complicated than a nipple sucks"
<Talliesin> Bizarrely my keyboard has just gone to a US-English layout for no reason (so hould be Ireland-English)
<Juerd> Talliesin: It actually is one letter. But because iso-8859-* doesn't have them, for an entire generation we have now used "ij".
<bar1> look it cant be that everyting works allright when i log in because then my password works perfect also the special sings and everything and when i want to open the synaptic or anything else my password fails
<Juerd> Talliesin: Most Dutch don't even know it's one letter anymore.
<joolz> Juerd: technically it's a ligatur
<joolz> a bit between 1 and 2 letters
<joolz> samentrekking
<Juerd> joolz: Only the glyph is.
<Juerd> joolz: It's like  in that way.
<Juerd> That's a ligature of a and e, but very clearly one letter.
<joolz> like a small hollow square?
<joolz> :)
<Juerd> Heh, fix thy terminal :)
<Juerd> I'm emitting iso-8859-1
<Talliesin>  is different.
<joolz> Juerd: LOL, touche!
<joolz> Talliesin: yeah, two hollow squares
<Juerd> Talliesin: Sorry, I don't have a utf-8 capable terminal
<Juerd> joolz: Wow, you have a US-ASCII-only terminal?_
<joolz> no idea, it's gnome-terminal, default install
<Juerd> That's *bad*.
<joolz> Juerd: you tell me... Just the default ubuntu install
<joolz> how can I fix that?
<Talliesin>  unifies both the Icelandic ash (which is a letter, not historically derived from combining a and e) and the  of Latin, old fashioned English and other European languages.
<Juerd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_Y
<bar1> i changed my password and used only letters this time and now it works perfect thanx a lot
<Talliesin> In archological  is two letters.
<Juerd> joolz: No idea.
<Juerd> Talliesin: It's archeological.
<Juerd> :)
<Juerd> Talliesin: Is Icelandic that language that also still uses  and ?
<Talliesin> Juerd, gah! If you must avoid letters in English use archaeological rather than that horrible American spelling :)
<Talliesin> Yes.
<Vladimir_ubuntu> Hi, I have installed a Warly and got a little problem because the x server wouldn't launch. I edited the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file and found out that it was due to the name of my screen which is CMC 17" AD, so I had the lines
<Vladimir_ubuntu> Section "Monitor"
<Vladimir_ubuntu> Identifier	"CMC 17" AD"
<Vladimir_ubuntu> and
<Vladimir_ubuntu> Section "Screen"
<Vladimir_ubuntu> Monitor	 "CMC 17" AD"
<Vladimir_ubuntu> , where the " for inches was considered as an ending quote.
<Vladimir_ubuntu> Is it a known problem ? Is it the right place to post this question ?
<Talliesin> s/avoid letters/avoid ligatures
<Juerd> Archaic letters
<Juerd> Vladimir_ubuntu: Please to not be floodink.
<Vladimir_ubuntu> Oops sorry, first time I use IRC
<Talliesin> Eh, you can't still use "archaic letters", they aren't archaic if you're still using them.
<Juerd> Vladimir_ubuntu: It is considered rude to paste multiple lines without permission, because it fills entire screens.
<Juerd> Talliesin: I'm not using them :)
<Juerd> Talliesin: ae, d, th work well :)
<Talliesin> Not in Icelandic they don't
<Juerd> Vladimir_ubuntu: Anyway, report the bug at bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<Vladimir_ubuntu> I'm very sorry, won't do it again ;-)
<Juerd> Talliesin: I was told that it's very understandable
<Talliesin> Juerd, I was told that it's tolerated because they figure they can't expect us foreigners to do things right :)
<Juerd> Talliesin: That's how ij became i j. All it takes is technology not supporting the real thing. Or foreigners. Let's start a revolution there :)
<Talliesin> I must look into the ij. I was told (by someone who knows a lot on such things) that they were a collation unit but still two letters.
<Juerd> No way they're two letters :)
<Juerd> Well, ij are. The real character isn't.
<Talliesin> What did they derive from?
<Juerd> y
<Talliesin> A ha.
<Juerd> (And the other way around too: some English Ys are originally IJs)
<Talliesin> that seems familiar now you say that.
<Juerd> ij is used for what was ei or y, but not every occurrence. I don't know why some things changed and others did not.
<Juerd> I believe I read somewhere that English "by" comes from Dutch "bij" which comes from German "bei".
<Talliesin> !
<Talliesin> Now I remember what I was told.
<Juerd> Likewise: eis -> ijs -> ice
<Talliesin> ij is one letter that came from y but some of the root words had ei (two letters). Yep, it's all coming back.
<Ycros> dysfunction.
<aaroncuk> can someone help me with X.. its crashing loads.
<aaroncuk> have tried uninstalling and reloading it
<Juerd> aaroncuk: Has it ever worked correctly since you installed Ubuntu?
<aaroncuk> yeah
<Juerd> aaroncuk: Then restore the backup you made before you began messing around.
<Juerd> aaroncuk: You did backup, right?
<Ycros> anything you haven't backed up you are willing to lose
<Juerd> And all was quiet.
<aaroncuk> theres not alot on the system.
<aaroncuk> i only installed it 2 days ago
<seadog> hello
<aaroncuk> will have to reinstall some annyoing daemons tho lol
<AptivaIBM> Juerd: The install went ok, but the boot failed again. Lilo only says that bios memory ok, and stops...
<aaroncuk> basically it seems to freeze whenever i try to load the screensaver menu or the screen resolution menu
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: That's not something LILO normally says :)
<Juerd> AptivaIBM: I'm sorry, but I have no idea what's wrong with your system.
<seadog> Can somebody tell me which is the procedure so that stuff that is not in debian packages can be included in ubuntu (like translations of firefox)?
<AptivaIBM> It worked fine when I installed it on the laptop...
<aaroncuk> i think im just gonna reformat
<aaroncuk> need to make sure that it is x causing it, not a hardware fault
<Juerd> seadog: Add "universe"
<Juerd> seadog: Using synaptic or a text editor.
<Juerd> seadog: Add it to where "main restricted" already are.
<Juerd> Or, possibly, uncomment the line that has "universe"
<seadog> juerd: hmmm I didn't explain well enough. Those packages don't exist, I just want some stuff, which does not exist in packages (not even in debian), to be included in ubuntu
<Juerd> Install it as you would on a non-debian system
<Juerd> Or make debian packages
<seadog> juerd: ok I want the procedures so this stuff gets added in ubuntu repositories :) Is there a wiki page or something? Should I add them in DesktopSeed for example?
<Juerd> Then I absolutely have no idea.
<seadog> Juerd, ok thnx anyway :)
<seadog> anyone please?
<agwibowo> does anyone know alarm application in ubuntu?
<agwibowo> somehting like kalarm in kde?
<baluba> seadog, have you read carefully on the site?
<RubenV> you could use evolution
<agwibowo> does it play sound as well?
<agwibowo> kalarm can execute program, so i can play music as for my alarm
<agwibowo> (i used it as my wake up alarm)
<agwibowo> maybe i have to use the command line cron jobs..
<agwibowo> ehehehe
<m00se> agwibowo, yes, evolution can play sounds
<agwibowo> ah
<agwibowo> where about is the alarm?
<Riddell> agwibowo: xmms-alarm
<seadog> baluba, can you point me a url?
<Riddell> agwibowo: or kalarm
<agwibowo> Riddel : that beats the purpose of using gnome based distribution
<m00se> agwibowo, go to claendar view, schedule an event, make it recurrent and set up an action for this alarm
<baluba> seadog, i'm looking myself if there's an howto or something... but probably not. you may look in bugzilla if request for new packages are listed there
<agwibowo> m00se: how to set up the action?
<m00se> Agrajag, at the bottom of the event editing window you have alarm checkbox and customize button
<shampoo> Hi everyone
<agwibowo> ah i know
<agwibowo> thx!
<seadog> baluba, someone in translators list suggested that to fill bug reports but I've read in the wiki I think that bugzilla shouldn't be used for package requests.
<shampoo> anyone know if a image viewer that can do a slideshow with fade in and fade outs ?
<m00se> click the button and add an action selecting play a sound type
<seadog> baluba, I haven't found any howto either.  I' ve asked the some question in developers list and I didn't get an answer
<agwibowo> hmmm
<agwibowo> evolution doesn't seem to play the mp3 song i want
<RubenV> decode it to wave
<baluba> seadog, in some projects bug submitting are used for a broad range of needs, well beside bug resolutions. here i don't know, so keep investigating
<RubenV> or hack gstreamer support into evo ;)
<agwibowo> how to decode to wave?
<m00se> agwibowo, or change action type to 'run a program' and use mpg321 with path to your mp3 as an argument
<m00se> or any other mp3 player
<nab_> hi
<Neill> hi. I'm having problems getting xforwarding to work over ssh
<Neill> both ends are ubuntu....
<Neill> I'm getting cannot connect to display errors.
<pmisch> hallo
<agwibowo> any command line mp3 player?
<iminj> Anyone know where I can find support to configure mozplugger? Their website isn't very informative
<agwibowo> does anyone know any command line mp3 player?
<m00se> mpg321
<kristjan> what is the equivalent command to fedora's 'service' in ubuntu?
<iminj> Anyone here ever tackled "mozpluggerrc" .. to configure multimedia streams via mozilla or firefox?
<oneste1> hi... just installed ubuntu and have a question
<seadog> baluba, ok
<iminj> I'll try again later .. thanks everyone.
<agwibowo> hehehe
<agwibowo> that's it
<agwibowo> alarm based on crontab
<agwibowo> :P
<agwibowo> simple
<agwibowo> thx everyone, and good night!
<oneste1> how do i add a screen resolution to the selection shown in "change screen preferences"
<oneste1> can anyone here help me with configuration questions?
<kristjan> is there a command to start-stop-restart services in /etc/init.d in ubuntu?
<baluba> that's one thing i hate, people asking and leaving immediatly after
<m00se> /etc/init.d <service> start|stop|restart
<m00se> i mean /etc/init.d/<service> start|stop|restart
<kristjan> m00se: :) i posed a stupid question...
<kristjan> how can I connect to a wireless net, that uses 128-bit WEP?
<kristjan> m00se: i could probably make an alias to that to have fedora's "service" cmd..
<nab_> i wanna make Firefix to make a PDF file when printing but the only printer device i get listed in firefox is PostScript/default.  In texteditor i can print to pdf :(
<nab_> *Firefox
<m00se> kristjan, probably, what does this service command actualy do?
<kristjan> m00se: instead of typing /etc/init.d ...... you just type service <service> start|stop....
<ermo> Damn. The default ubuntu setup is just _awesome_. Just fired up emacs just to try it. And lo and behold, it was the gtk version. And setting the options I wanted was a breeze. *bows in gratitude*
<baluba> nab_, print a ps and then ps2pdf
<nab_> baluba, ill keep that in mind as last resort, thanks
<m00se> kristjan, so a trivial shell script will do
<m00se> like /etc/init.d/$1 $2 :)
<kristjan> m00se: yes.
<m00se> ermo, no default setup sucks because it doesn't include vim-gtk :D
<ermo> m00se, I see :) And it's not installable in main?
<ermo> s/in/from/
<m00se> it's installable, but not installed by default
* m00se wants vim-gtk out of the box
<Shadow2> ubuntu warty setup is giving me errors when adding a user, problem being the error flashes up too quick. Any ideas?
<Shadow2> ah i can read "group <username> does not exist"
<usual> hi
<ivar> q: is it possible to add a repository to synaptic but use it for a limited subset of packages ?
<ivar> ie: I'd like to install http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/jsvc
<ivar> but I don't want to mess anything else up..
<cardador> ivar: add it, install what you need, then remove it
<ivar> cardador, but that means foregoing any updates right ?
<Matt|> hiya. I have a laptop. Since updating hoary yesterday I have lost the ability to plug in a mouse with xorg, and I can only use my touchpad. Anyone know the solution?
<cardador> ivar: dont know what foregoing is, im not a native english speaker :)
<Matt|> cardador, giving up
<cardador> oh, thanks Matt|
<ivar> cardador, to abandon :)
<Matt|> rinunciare
<Matt|> renounce
<cardador> ivar: add it to the repositories, press reload, install it, then take it out of the repository
<Matt|> anyone help with that xorg problem?
<ivar> cardador, ok.. thanks ;)
<Shadow2> i'm getting the error "groupdel: group <username> does not exist" when i go to add a user during ubuntu warty install (after reboot)
<adnans> hmm, why does ubuntu wait for the networking config during bootup?? I don't have any weird NFS like structures, just me laptop?!
<ermo> ivar, that's a pretty advanced operation (behind the scenes) however.
<ermo> ivar, so you'd have to make sure that required ubuntu packages are not forced off your system.
<ivar> ermo, yeah, it's appearing that way
<ermo> ivar, have you considered installing it in /usr/local instead?
<ivar> it doesn't even appear to be installable
<ivar> ermo, yeah.. i'm thinking a local install would be best...
<ermo> ivar, I know it sounds dumb, but in that way, you could make it depend on the proper ubuntu/debian packages. Plus, there exist a util (also apt-gettable from universe) to manage /usr/local installs
<ermo> exists, even. Can't remember it's name but I've looked at i briefly before.
<ivar> ermo, what's it called..
<ivar> ?
<ivar> ah
<ermo> ivar, beats make uninstall, that's for sure.
<ermo> its' name even.
<ermo> darn.-
* ivar is a package manipulation newbie
<ermo> ivar, in a sense, we all are.
<ermo> ivar, I did, at one point, experiment with using apt.conf to tightly control access to debian unstable (I wanted samba 3.0pre packages)
<ermo> ivar, so it's doable if you're careful and don't mind reading through the apt documentation.
<ivar> ermo, it looks like my efforts are futile anyway.. i've got x86 and it appears they've only got a powerpc version
<ermo> ivar, when you install something, you'd have to append an apt-get -u <whatever> to specify that you want packages from your non-standard repo. If you couple that with clever pinning, it's doable.
<ermo> ivar, but I'd advise against testing the solution on a production system ;)
<ermo> ivar, is it binary only?
<ivar> ermo, at this point no one should let me near a prod system..
<ermo> ivar, hehe
<ivar> ermo, i'm not totally sure - http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/jsvc
<ivar> ermo, looks like it
<Matt|> hiya. I have a laptop. Since updating hoary yesterday I have lost the ability to plug in a mouse with xorg, and I can only use my touchpad. Anyone know the solution?
<ermo> ivar, <quote>This is a part of the Apache Jakarta Project.</quote>
<Gwildor> i have a desktop, since upgrading to hoary, i lost sound in ET, i installed ET under warty, can anyone help?
<Shadow2> hrm.. i think i figured my problem
<ermo> ivar, <quote>This package was debianized by Arnaud Vandyck <avdyk@debian.org> on
<ermo> Sam, 09 Oct 2004 17:46:48 +0200</quote>
<Friczy> re
<ermo> ivar, so maybe all you need to do is to get a hold of the deb-src and compile it for x86.
<ermo> ivar, if so, you also get complete control over dependencies and can make your own, local ubuntunized jsvc package.
<ermo> ivar, assuming, of course, that you harbor an adventurous spirit ;)
<Shadow2> i love it when an idiot problem is solved by the idiot that managed it (me)
<ivar> ermo, i guess we'll see..
<ermo> Shadow2, are you familiar with the term 'teddy'? It's when you sit down and talk it over with your teddy bear and try to explain the problem. It works wonders as you can see.
<melanie> how can i install mod_mono?
<Shadow2> hehe i think i might need one :)
<ermo> Shadow2, in this case 'teddy' was #ubuntu.
<ermo> Shadow2, which, IMO, is absolutely fine.
<Gwildor> i have a desktop, since upgrading to hoary, i lost sound in ET, i installed ET under warty, can anyone help?
<Mitario> hello evereyone
<Mitario> anybody using vnc with gnome/vino and windows realvnc/tightvnc?
<Talliesin> ermo, Shadow2, there's actually a teddybot on freenode for just that purpose.
<ermo> Talliesin, really? Cute. in #teddybot?
<Shadow2> hehe
<Talliesin> in #swhack, but you can msg it directly.
<Talliesin> see http://www.ccil.org/~cowan/teddybot
<ermo> Talliesin, roger. Thanks.
<Talliesin> We find it useful, has solved many of my problems.
<ermo> Talliesin, we as in 'us server ops'?
<Talliesin> I wish!
<Talliesin> Us as in regulars in #swhack, where teddybot lives
<ermo> Talliesin, knowing from experience the denizens of freenode, I get the feeling that being a freenode op is not all good n dandy...
<Matt|> hiya. I have a laptop. Since updating hoary yesterday I have lost the ability to plug in a mouse with xorg, and I can only use my touchpad. Anyone know the solution?
<Talliesin> Knowing from experience the denizens of quakenet, undernet and dalnet, it could be a lot worse ;)
<ermo> Talliesin, point taken :D
<will> waht did you say Teddybot: ?
<kristjan> anybody here with little wireless lan experience?
<Gwildor> just ask your question
<paul__> I just installed Ubuntu and feel rather last as I have no idea how to su to root as I do not know the password.  I sure cannot recall setting a password for root?  Any idea?
<Hitch-Hiker> You dont in ubuntu
<plasmo> theres no root enabled by default
<Hitch-Hiker> the first user u set up is an admin one
<Mitario> anybody knows why when workinig rmote via vnc and vino i cant insert capital lettrs ini gnome apps but 'xev' shows them to me fine
<Hitch-Hiker> sudo <command>
<melanie> synaptic icon disappeared after hoary update. how can i get it back?
<Hitch-Hiker> it'll ask for the admin password
<paul__> but I am not able to make changes to my net config?
<Hitch-Hiker> which is the pw for the first user you set up
<m00se> paul__, by default you use sudo to run commands as root or sudo -c to get root shell
<m00se> you can run sudo passwd to set password for root
<Hitch-Hiker> whenever a window pops up for a password i.e. synaptic
<m00se> and then use su
<Hitch-Hiker> use the first user pw
<Gwildor> i have a desktop, since upgrading to hoary, i lost sound in ET, i installed ET under warty, can anyone help?
<Gwildor> last time i ask....promise
<usual> et?
<plasmo> mmmm try this. not sure if itll work
<Juerd> ET phone h... nah, not funny.
<plasmo> killall esd
<plasmo> lol
<Gwildor> enemy territory, first person shooter
<m00se> ET == enemy territory?
<Hitch-Hiker> whats et short for?
<usual> oh
<Gwildor> video game
<m00se> Gwildor, then kill esd
<Hitch-Hiker> he's got little legs  :)
<Gwildor> moose, ?
<plasmo> D:
<paul__> sorry, but I am rather confused now.  I cannot sudo because it asks me for a password I do not know an pw does not work as password.  How do I set the root password?
<plasmo> killall esd
<Hitch-Hiker> it wants your paswsword
<Gwildor> paul__,  use your user password
<usual> paul__, it wants the password for the use
<Gwildor> paul__, what you log in with
<usual> ruser
<usual> bah i can't type
<Gwildor> moose, or whoever, killall esd, what is that gonna do?, and what do i do after that?
<plasmo> probli esd is using your sound
<Hitch-Hiker> it kills the esound daemon
<Gwildor> let me post the message that et gives me, see if you still think that killall esd will work
<paul__> OK, got it. Thanks.
<plasmo> :)
<Gwildor> ------- sound initialization -------
<Gwildor> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<Gwildor> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<Gwildor> ------------------------------------
<Gwildor> still think i need too  killall esd
<Hitch-Hiker> I get that with UT2004
<plasmo> yes
<Hitch-Hiker> and Mplayer
<Gwildor> plasmo, every time i play?
<plasmo> u could
<plasmo> to turn it off . go to computer > desk perf > sound . untick sound server
<Gwildor> do i need it?, what exactly did i just disable?
<plasmo> disables system sounds like clicking noises and stuff :s
<Gwildor> good
<Gwildor> hehe
<plasmo> ;)
<Gwildor> now i have another question, since i browsed thru ET messages
<Gwildor> im in hoary, and XORG, but the messages that ET spits point to Xfree
<aaroncuk> is hoary as stable as warty??
<Gwildor> eww, and my vid card is set to axp 1x, gonna have to fix that
<paul__> OK, next question.  For some reason my screen res is 840x600 and I cannot set it using the GUI tool to 1024xwhatever 'cause 800x640 is the highest res option.  Is there a way to do this via the GUI or should I do it from the shell somehow?
<Gwildor> aaroncuk, im not having to many terrible problems, just slight, and im a newb, so i cant fix on my own
<topyli> aaroncuk: not really. most notably, evolution is broken
<Gwildor> really, i dont use it anyways
<aaroncuk> hmm best stick to warty for now lol
<will> say i want to complie a program, do i simply type make in its dir? are there any special switches i need?
<plasmo> paul: sudo gedit/etc/X11/XF86Config-4.conf or xorg.conf
<Phr0stByte> will: ./configure > make > sudo make install
<plasmo> apt-get install checkinstall :)
<Gwildor> umm, xorg.conf is empty, but ogra told me i was using xorg, was he wrong?
<riz> Can everyone who uses firefox confirm it supposed to take up about 100MB memory even with 1 tab open?
<riz> coz that sucks
<plasmo> mine says about 73mb
<topyli> Gwildor: try 'X -version'
<Phr0stByte> 72.8
<riz> is there anything that can be done to minimize the memory usage?
<aaroncuk> how do i stop X runnin by dfault, dont want it running on my server once its set up
<riz> Ive tried disabling memory cache
<topyli> aaroncuk: uninstall GDM
<Gwildor> topyli, doesnt say XORG outright, but it does point me to gwildor@ubuntu:~ $ X -version for problems
<Gwildor> opps, copied wrong thing
<riz> Just checked mine is 87.5MB when I start it with 1 tab, its still a lot of memory
<usual> is ubuntuforums down?
<riz> yeah
<Gwildor> topyli, http://wiki.X.Org for problems
<usual> k
<usual> anyone know a url for a human xmms theme
<topyli> Gwildor: ok, i don't think xfree would give that advice :)
<Phr0stByte> Heya LinuxJones
(mir/#ubuntu) Anyone knows when Mozilla FF 1.0 will be released in Ubuntu??.. Do I have to w8 for Hoary ?
<Gwildor> topyli, but my xorg.conf is empty, less i used the wrong path, can you toss the correct path for xorg.conf?
<riz> yeah you have to wait for Hoary
<Gwildor> mir,  hoary
<plasmo> ff 1.0 wont be released in warty
<riz> but you can update your repository
<Phr0stByte> mir: I dont think it matters, being that you can update it from the application...
<topyli> Gwildor: no, this is a warty box
<riz> to get the new version
<Gwildor> mir,  after a release, all new stuff goes to next release
<Gwildor> topyli, kk
<aaroncuk> whats python newt... my ubuntu installation is stuck on 'setting up python-newt'
<Gwildor> anyone know the correct path to xorg.conf?
<riz> or download it from www.mozilla.org
(mir/#ubuntu) Ok.. Anyone running hoary here?..
<will> Phr0stByte: is that the complete command(all 1 command?)
<plasmo> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gwildor> mir, i am
<Gwildor> plasmo, thnx
<aaroncuk> the cursor is flashing but its not doing alot
<Phr0stByte> will: no
(mir/#ubuntu) Gwildor: Any serious problems ?
<Phr0stByte> will: three seperate commands
<Gwildor> mir, evolution is broke
<Gwildor> topyli, i fibbed, its not empty :)
<kensai> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<riz> Gwildor,  is that it? Does'nt it like screw up everything, like X sever?
<topyli> Gwildor: found the real file now?
<Gwildor> mir,  thats about it, that i can find, but im a newb
(mir/#ubuntu) Gwildor: I can live with for a couple of weeks
<Gwildor> riz, nope
<Gwildor> riz, didnt for me
<Matt|> evolution works fine here
<riz> hmm
<plasmo> yeah i think the forums is down
<Gwildor> topyli, yup, got the REAL file
(mir/#ubuntu) Gwildor: Maybee I should try it.. Anyone else with experiance from Hoary?....
<will> Phr0stByte: whats a good c complier?
<Matt|> mir, yeah it's fine
<tom`> I have a monitor that squeals when under X (but not when sleeping or when at a console). Any chance fiddling with XF86Config could fix this? (the squealing seems to have started since moving from debian sid to ubuntu)
<topyli> riz: it works right now except for evo, but you never know what will break tomorrow :)
<plasmo> just apt-get install build-essential
<Phr0stByte> will: g++
<RubenV> will: gcc ;)
<plasmo> all the stuff u need for compiling
<Phr0stByte> gcc
<Matt|> what's all this about evolution? it's working fine
<riz> topyli, ah ok, I thought I read in the forums of people updating and having to install Warty again
<Gwildor> mir, i dont use evolution, so i dont mind, and sed was broken a few days ago, but fixed quickly
<Matt|> Gwildor, goddammit evolution is working fine
<Gwildor> riz, only time i have to re-install is when i try the binarydrive wiki howto
<topyli> riz: depends on what qualifies as "broken" for you
(mir/#ubuntu) Gwildor: I will give it a try.... Thanks
<Gwildor> Matt|, i didnt know, someone else said that a bit ago, i dont use it, was just relaying info
<Matt|> Gwildor, no it's fine
<riz> gwildor, topyli: is there a performance increase? Or significant advantages in upgrading?
<Gwildor> Matt|, hoary?, i will maek a note to tell ppl when they ask
<Matt|> riz, not really. The advantages are that you get recent packages
<will> what has happened to Evolution in hoary?
<Matt|> will, nothing it's fine
<will> works 4 me!
<Matt|> will, just the rumour mongerers ;)
<topyli> riz: i'll upgrade my production boxen only once gnome is stable. otherwise i don't care really
<will> ic
<Gwildor> riz, i lost a few fps, but im too scared to mees with X to fix it
<Phr0stByte> topyli: here here!
<riz> ah ok, when will suport and new packages for warty be dropped completly?
<ermo> Matt|, is evo still in C in hoary?
<topyli> will: evolution crashes sometimes. and imap is b0rken too. or that was the situation when i downgraded :)
<Gwildor> riz, 18 months?, or is that just security?
<Matt|> ermo, huh?
<will> this ./configure is taking ages!
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) riz: 18 months for security, new pakages etc arent done at all now and all work goes on in hoary
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) will: alo tof them do
<plasmo> will : lol
<riz> Gwildor, I meant generally, as in all update, security and tohers
<riz> *others
<paul__> I am unable to find xorg.config or any config files in X11 where I can set my screen res!? Any ideas
<will> so is ./configure related to the dir im in?
<Gwildor> riz, seems that only security updates for warty now, everything else goes in hoary
<plasmo> probli you are running xfree86 then
<will> and what does it do???
<ermo> Matt|, nevermind. I was referring to the fact that evo will be ported to C#/Mono in due time.
<plasmo> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Matt|> ermo, you have to ask the developers about that
<ermo> Matt|, roger.
<riz> cool, thanks for your help everybody! bye, ps Ubuntu rocks!
<topyli> riz: in 18 months from warty release, you must upgrade
<riz> topyli, as in a forced upgrade?
<topyli> yes. no more bux fixes
<plasmo> no more support :)
<riz> makes sense
<topyli> bug even
<Gwildor> topyli, riz, dont have too, just that is the end of the line for warty
<topyli> Gwildor: of course, you can continue patching packages yourself :)
<Gwildor> topyli, yes, i just wanted riz to be clear that he doesnt HAVE to , as in he is not being forced, he has a choice
<topyli> Gwildor: sure. it's hadrer to keep patching windows 95 than an old linux distro =)
<topyli> harder that is
<ermo> topyli, and a lot more pointless.
<paul__> OK, I am still lost with the sreen res.  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 lsit all the relevant screen resolution options and it is not clear where I should change anything yet the GUI tool only gives me an option between 800x600 and 640x480?
<Gwildor> topyli, i understand, just wanted riz to be clear
<Gwildor> topyli, he asked FORCED UPGRADE, and you said YES, but its not really forced
<Gwildor> :)
<Gwildor> all done
<topyli> Gwildor: sure. there's no quarrel here, we're nitpicking really :)
<Gwildor> topyli, good, i hate to feel like im arguing :)
<aaroncuk>  grr trying to reinstall ubuntu and its stcuk on the setting up python-newt line.. cursor is bliking but it aint doing anything
<plasmo> add in other resolutions "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" etc
<topyli> Gwildor: hehe. me too, particularly whan i'm supposedly not :)
<Gwildor> topyli, exaclty, i didnt think we were, but i dint want you too
<plasmo> aaroncuk : maybe a corupt cd :/
<aaroncuk> ive installed ok from it before.. its got past the main install its just installing all the files that its downloaded
<topyli> Gwildor: we're so friendly it
<Gwildor> hehe
<topyli> 's sickening =)
<Gwildor> lol
<Gwildor> aaroncuk, is it a downloaded file, or was that on the disk?, maybe hter is a dirty spot on the disk
<aaroncuk> eek! i dont want to install it again lol!
<Gwildor> hahaha
<Gwildor> im on #5
<aaroncuk> this will be 3 today lol
<Gwildor> rolf
* aaroncuk cries
<polytan> hello
<Gwildor> what do you do to break your install?
<Gwildor> hi hi
<tost> hello guys, i wanted to install ubuntu linux...
<Gwildor> tost, do it
<plasmo> do it.. do it..
<tost> yeah but i need any informations about it...
<Gwildor> ask away
<Gwildor> were all friends here
<tost> yeah great community i see
<Gwildor> i guess you could start at www.ubuntu.com, bring any further questions here
<tost> i need a good faq (maybe in german) or is this in topic really good ?
<plasmo> ahhh german
<Gwildor> site is in english,
<tost> i have no idea, what ubuntu is , so i need some help ;-)
<plasmo> www.ubuntuusers.de/ for you germans out there
<Gwildor> there you go
<tost> ah thx plasmo
<plasmo> ;)
<tost> whats the newest version ?
<plasmo> warty
<plasmo> hoary is in development
<jysse> whats
<Gwildor> hoary is usable though
<jysse> typo
<jysse> what's wrong with ubuntuforums ?
<Gwildor> down
<plasmo> it seems down
<tost> ubuntu is based on debian ? am i right ?
<plasmo> yep
<Gwildor> they still unoficial?, or do they get conocial support now?
<pl0vs> Gwildor, unoficial
<Gwildor> kk
<tost> but i hope it's easier then debian ;-)
<plasmo> :D
<Gwildor> maybe thats why they are down, they are moving to canocial?
<tom`> Somehow X got fubared. I can't seem to find any useful error messages, but gdm never loads -- /etc/init.d/start gdm gets me a blank screen with the X cursor and an error message about X already running. Can anyone help?
<topyli> Gwildor: canonical support is commercial. they don't want to bother with forums i guess
<plasmo> mmm
<Gwildor> tost, only my second distro, its great, been with linux for about 2 monnths
<topyli> tost: ubuntu is dead easy
<tost> ah ok, i use mdk, and i wanted to install ubuntu on another partition
<Gwildor> tost, go for it
<Phr0stByte> tost: I am a 4 year Mandrake user and am quite happy with Ubuntu
<Gwildor> tost, must say though, im not leaving
<tost> yeah yeah keep cool, i'll test it of course
<plasmo> im pretty new to linux. about half a year now
* Phr0stByte is a MandrakeClub member...
<plasmo> ubuntu seems good :)
<ermo> plasmo, it not only *seems* good. It *is* good. (I'm on my ... oh dear ... 6th year?)
<tost> Phr0stByte, i wanted to be a club-member, but i doesn't earn lots of money ;-)
<Gwildor> ermo, getting up there?
<tom`> plasmo: Yep, it took me over a week to fubar my ubuntu system, which is better than what I'd do with most :)
<topyli> tost: i've used mandrake myself since about 7.0
<Phr0stByte> tost: Heh
<ermo> Gwildor, apparently...
<plasmo> lol
<plasmo> yeah i started out with some live cd distro. then with suse 9.1 . now into ubuntu
<tost> what kernel and kde did it use ?
<topyli> tost: then again, i've used debian for a long time too so i don't really know what a mandrake -> ubuntu transition feels like
<ermo> guess that means I have a habit. And I once swore to me mum that I'd never get hooked. Oh blimey.
<tost> keep cool i install ubuntu of course ^^
<tom`> yellowdog (redhatish) -> debian -> ubuntu for me. which means ubuntu basically feels to me like debian-done-right.
<topyli> tost: kernel i don't remember. i guess we had 2.2 already. kde was 1.2 iirc
<ermo> tom`, more like 'debian with a sense of direction'. Debian _is_ done right.
<Gwildor> tost, i dont have kde installed so i cant say the version, and im on hoary, gnome is default
<Hitch-Hiker> I thought Suse 9.1 was quite good for a newbie, just a bit of a Fisher Price feel though
<tost>  warty-release-install-i386.iso            20-Oct-2004 01:35  523M             <--- this one ?
<Gwildor> yup
<Tomcat_> which means ubuntu basically feels to me like debian-done-right. <--- my words :)
<nonajme> slackware -> gentoo -> debian -> gentoo -> ubuntu for me
<topyli> Gwildor: i think he's asking about the kde in mandrake 7.0 :)
<Phr0stByte> Hitch-Hiker: nice description!
<Gwildor> hitch-hikerm thats why i can to ubuntu, i wanted something easy to learn on, but something that i could feel happy with forever
<Hitch-Hiker> Thx :)
<Gwildor> topyli, oh,.......sorry
<Hitch-Hiker> Yep, same here
<Hitch-Hiker> Really like ubuntu
<Hitch-Hiker> I've ugraded my repsositories to hoary
<tost> can i install the deb pakets from debian ?
<Phr0stByte> tost: My job payed for it
<Hitch-Hiker> and updated
<Karnaugh> tost: yes of course..
<topyli> u-BUN-tooo! we're quite a sweet bunch of fanboys aren't we :)
<PotajiTo> wenas
<Karnaugh> tost: ooh-boon-to actualy
<m00se> Karnaugh, not 'of course', sometimes debian packages won't work
<plasmo> oh i thought it was U BUN Toe
<Karnaugh> m00se: why not?
<tom`> I tried to update firefox because it was crashing a goodbit. I believe that's what fubared my X. I'm not trying a massive downgrade of everything back to warty. After all, I went from sid to ubuntu so I could have a semblance of stability.
<onestep> hi... just installed to HD . Sound doesn't work, screen resolution doesn't give option of 1024x768, and my 'other' partition hde1 isn't displayed and won't mount. Any help would be appreciated!
<Karnaugh> plasmo: nope
<tom`> ~s/not/now/
<m00se> because some libs can have different versions in ubuntu and in debian
<Hitch-Hiker> onestep: son't panic, it's all fixable  . . .  .. just not by me :(
<Karnaugh> m00se: dpkg should resolve that
<tost> but i can't imagine that the .iso is just 500mb big
<onestep> I'm a linux NOOB so it's all beyond me too!
<m00se> Karnaugh, lets say you want package foo from debian which depends on libbar
<usual> was the gnome screenshot app removed from hoary
<usual> or is it a bug
<onestep> It all worked soooooooooooo well on the Live disc
<m00se> but debian has libbar 1.0 and ubuntu 0.9, chances are foo won't work
<Hitch-Hiker> Hange around here and your problems will be answered . . . sometime
<plasmo> its move in gnome util or something. itll be fixed soon i guess
<usual> k
<Karnaugh> m00se: err, so update libbar?
<Hitch-Hiker> Onestep: have you installed Grub to HDA1?
<onestep> Well I hope so, I really don't want to do another 2 hour install! ...lol
<plasmo> lol
<m00se> karakth, but then you'll need libbar from debian, and it may need some other libs from debian too
<Karnaugh> m00se: are you telling me that Ubuntu has its own separate apt mirror?
<flodin> where can I browse the packages available in ubuntu?
<Gwildor> yup
<onestep> grub installed on MBR
<Karnaugh> m00se: with its own package maintainers and everything?
<plasmo> well kinda
<m00se> s/karakth/Karnaugh
<topyli> tost: ubuntu is a compact system by default. hence, no cds 2-7
<m00se> Karnaugh, yes
<Karnaugh> m00se: why?
<Hitch-Hiker> Ok, I'm assuming you have a dual partition with windows
<m00se> hoary is more or less tracking debian versions
<onestep> Yes I do
<Hitch-Hiker> and your in ubuntu now
<tost> topyli, yeah but 500mb is not so much
<tom`> onestep: To see if ubuntu saw your harddrive, you might try dmesg | grep 'hd[a-z] ' and see what shows up.
<m00se> Karnaugh, because Ubunto is not Debian :)
<onestep> yes i'm in ubuntu
<Karnaugh> m00se: its heavily based on it isnt it?
<m00se> it is
<m00se> but it's not identical
<Hitch-Hiker> get a console up and type sudo fdisk -l
<Karnaugh> so what exactly is different?
<Karnaugh> that would effect a package
<topyli> tost: hmm. base system, X, gnome, openoffice, firefox. no games. do the math :)
<m00se> Karnaugh, depends on the package
<Karnaugh> rather a waste to track the debian mirrors, why not just make it cross compatible
<m00se> some ubuntu packages have ubuntu specific patches applied, others don't
<tost> ubuntu use gnome ?
<plasmo> toat: yes
<m00se> Karnaugh, but then ubuntu would be debian so it would be pointless
<Karnaugh> tost: no, its teh default, feel free to remove it and use what you like
<Karnaugh> m00se: exactly
<topyli> Karnaugh: it's what they support though
<onestep> oh-k
<m00se> Karnaugh, i had this problem with warty
<tost> Karnaugh, ah ok .
<m00se> i installed galeon form debian
<topyli> m00se: why
<topyli> ?
<m00se> but then new version of galeon entered debian, but it was compiled against newer version of mozilla which wasn't avaialable in ubuntu
<plasmo> sleep time ^^;'
<Karnaugh> m00se: and what stoped you from updating mozilla from the debian packages?
<flodin> what is the current version of gnome in ubuntu?
<m00se> Karnaugh, i was iafraid it'll break something
<topyli> 2.8.1
<m00se> some other mozilla deps
<flodin> goodie
<onestep> I see hde1 listed, but not sure what to do with info
<Hitch-Hiker> onestep: when you boot up, does grub give you an option to boot to windows?
<onestep> yes i get option to boot into windows
<m00se> brb
<Hitch-Hiker> but it doesn't work?
<aaroncuk> ok its jammed again!! not good
<onestep> i can boot into windows. that not the problem. from ubuntu i can't access the windows partition
<Hitch-Hiker> Ah!
<Hitch-Hiker> thats not such a problem
<tost> now i download the 500mb file with wget
<onestep> hard tell'in, not know'in !
<aaroncuk> does ubuntu totally format the drive on install.. could it be something from a previous install causing my system to just stop installing?
<melanie> my synaptic icon disappeared. how can i get it back?
<tom`> onestep: What format is your windows partition?
<onestep> fat 32
<Xamusk> hello there
<Xamusk> do you know which one is the most updated right now: ubuntu live or gnoppix?
<Hitch-Hiker> just need to edit the /etc/fstab file
<onestep> with the live cd i was able to access the windows partition, but with hardrive install i can't
<melanie> Xamusk: take a look at distrowatch.com
<Hitch-Hiker> so your windows partition is hde1
<tom`> onestep: Have you tried something like... sudo /mnt/fat32 followed by sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/hde1 /mnt/fat32 (where X is the partition number of your windows partition)
<onestep> yes windows is hde1
<topyli> Xamusk: what do you want to be up to date? gnome?
<Hitch-Hiker> tom: would that add it to fstab too?
<tom`> Hitch-Hiker: No -- that would let him know if it works. Then I'd add it to fstab :)
<Hitch-Hiker> OKie dokie
<onestep> tom: i tried mount /dev/ hde1 /mnt/hdei
<tom`> onestep: What happened?
<Hitch-Hiker> you need to create a directory first
<eruin> cursed be my inet connection
<Hitch-Hiker> to mount over
<Hitch-Hiker> mkdir .mnt/hde1
<Karnaugh> m00se: I see now, sorry.
<Hitch-Hiker> oops
<Hitch-Hiker> mkdir /mnt/hde1
<onestep> hitch ihike: i'l;l try that
* eim has just installed Ubuntu on his x86 worksations. Works fine.
<Hitch-Hiker> then mount it
<Hitch-Hiker> as tom said
<Xamusk> topyli: things in general... cause both are already using gnome 2.8... I'd like xorg too
<Xamusk> it's a pity none have blender installed
<tom`> Hitch-Hiker: So is ubuntu supposed to do all this automagically? I notice it can magically handle my memory sticks... but for my zip drive, I had to add an fstab entry. Perhaps the same goes for windows?
<the_one> hi
<tom`> ~s/windows/windows/partition/
<topyli> Xamusk: dunno. ubuntu is probably the better desktop, with more packages available
<the_one> I have a big problem with my desktop
<Hitch-Hiker> different distos handle it differently ;)
<tom`> the_one: explain...
<eim> Anyone in here using Ubuntu GNU/Linux on server systems? I'm considering Warty as a replacement for Woody.
<Xamusk> I'm using debian sid right now... I wanted a good live-cd to use in my vacation
<the_one> when I login it says that it has detected a panel running, and it doesn't show the gnome panels anymore
<the_one> luckilly I had some shorcuts to xchat on the desktop
<Xamusk> what? ubuntu uses xorg?
<the_one> I just changed some safe settings in gconf after installing some new themes..
<the_one> how do I force the panels to appear
<the_one> ?
<the_one> anyone?
<Xamusk> does ubuntu have k3b? it doesnt appear in distrowatch
<Hitch-Hiker> The fix was to start a terminal (right click on desktop, "open terminal") and run the command "gnome-panel". They started up again fine ... I checked "Computer|Desktop Preferences|Sessions|Current Session" and scrolled down to confirm that "gnome-panel" has the Style "restart" ... so I stopped the command-line panels (by hitting ctrl-C in the terminal) and the panels vanished, and restarted happily.
<the_one> xamusk: you can install it later, k3b is not installed by default
<Hitch-Hiker> from the ubuntu website
<Hitch-Hiker> on panels
<Xamusk> the_one: and what is the default cd-burner?
<the_one> nautilus-cd-burner
<the_one> hitch-hiker: will try it your way..
<Xamusk> humph
<Hitch-Hiker> Not my way - the ubuntu way  ;o)
<Hitch-Hiker> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-05.5471347004
<the_one> it says: I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit
<tom`> the_one: THat happens to me occasionally -- the panel thing. I just do a killall gnome-panel and then relogin :)
<Hitch-Hiker> kill it
<the_one> ok
<the_one> where's my shotgun...
<the_one> sudo killall
<the_one> ?
<Hitch-Hiker> killall gnome-panel
<theine> What's the recommend way of installing real player on ubuntu?
<Hitch-Hiker> with sudo probably
<Xamusk> ok... I'm opting for ubuntu
<the_one> ok
<onestep> Tom / Hitch-Hiker: thanks for the mount help.. it worked! Now, how do I add this to gnomes "computer place" as an icon to mount / unmount ?
<the_one> sudo killall gnome-panel
<the_one> ok
<Hitch-Hiker> you could mount it atomatically at boot
<eim> mirak: And? unison works fine?
<Xamusk> does ubuntu support pt_br, like debian?
<Hitch-Hiker> just edit /etc/fstab
<tom`> onestep: Add a line to fstab and it will automatically show up.
<the_one> hey, it worked!
<the_one> thanks
<Hitch-Hiker> coolio
<onestep> add hde1 to it?
<Hitch-Hiker> yes
<the_one> btw, can this happen frequently? any idea why?
<Hitch-Hiker> see the format of the other lines in the file
<tom`> onestep: The easiest way is just to copy one of the preexisting lines and paste. Then change it to hde1, the mount point you want, and change ext3 to fat32
<onestep> oh-k i'm gonna try that... THANKS!
<tom`> the_one: I've had it happen now and again. No idea why, but i believe it's usually been after I've done an update.
<topyli> eim: i use unison every day, no problem
<Xamusk> bye
<Xamusk> gonna try it
<eim> topyli: Yes, me too. mirak just asked for such a tool before. I use unison to sync my home between my iBook and my x86 workstation.
<the_one> thank y'all
<Hitch-Hiker> no probs
<topyli> eim: ah. i use it to sync the desktops of my work and home boxen
<the_one> what a nice thing can our community be :)
<topyli> over ssh
<tom`> Ah -- finally. I got X back! Word to the wise -- don't try to upgrade just a few pieces to hoary. It's not pretty :)
<the_one> see you later
<the_one> bye
<Hitch-Hiker> bye
<PotajiTo> i've only updated xorg from hoary and it works nice tom`
<eim> topyli: I'm considering to use also rsync to sync my stuff but AFAIK rsync has no support for syncing 'both-ways'.
<tom`> PotajiTo: Well - I'm glad it worked for you :)
<PotajiTo> what was your problem?
<PotajiTo> i updated to xorg and then installed the nvidia drivers
<PotajiTo> via apt
<Hitch-Hiker> are you suppossed to reinstall the ATI graphics drivers after updating to Xorg?
<tom`> PotajiTo: Not sure what went wrong here, but it was easier to revert than to sniff it out. X stopped starting. No useful error messages that I could find. I had just updated firefox and everything it pulled with it. Then I tried updating to Xorg to no avail.
<Vince-0_Linux> how do I get more apps (like XMMS) into my new Ubuntu ?
<Matt|> Hitch-Hiker, it depends
<Vince-0_Linux> any1?
<tom`> Vince-0_Linux: synaptic or aptitude.
<PotajiTo> what is aptitude?
<Hitch-Hiker> have you update your apt repositories Vince?
<Vince-0_Linux> tom: its all foreign to me
<Vince-0_Linux> Hitch-Hiker : how ?
<Matt|> Vince-0, yeah you can use synaptic to add applications, and you need to add repositories using the "settings" menu
<topyli> eim: i believe rsync will get confused if both ends have changes
<eim> topyli: Yes.
<alge> anyone using skype on ubuntu?
<tom`> Vince-0_Linux: Synaptic Package Manager is a tool under the Computer menu that will make it all do-able through the preferences menus.
<Vince-0_Linux> tom: I am in GNOME, i see no settings menu
<alge> or for that matter is anyone using skype on any linux?
<Matt|> alge, no but i've heard it works
<PotajiTo> skype?
<Matt|> Vince-0, do this. Go to "Computer" --> System Configuration --> Synaptic
<Vince-0_Linux> Matt : shot son
<alge> I guess I'm in need of help with ubuntu's sound system?
<Matt|> Vince-0, then go to "Settings" --> Repositories and enable the universe repository.
<Matt|> Vince-0, then click ok, and click "Reload" and then you can look for all the apps you like
<eim> Is there a special Ubuntu PPC channel anywhere like #debian-ppc? Thanks.
<theine> is it possible to tune helix player to play real audio and video?
<Hitch-Hiker> Vince-0 : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179
<Hitch-Hiker> Web forums are back up
<Vince-0_Linux> shot alot doods
<topyli> theine: you need real player
<eim> How can I reinstall grub? grub-install /dev/hda?
<Vince-0_Linux> So what is this synaptic reload thing downloading ?
<topyli> Vince-0_Linux: it does 'apt-get update'. it updates the package info so that apt knows what is available
<melanie> how do i have to install mod_mono?
<Vince-0_Linux> sweet
<topyli> eim: i'm not sure but grub has names like "hd(0,0)"
<eim> topyli: There's a grub map file which maps this to /dev/hda or else.
<topyli> eim: ah. well, so far i've never even tried to understand grub-fu
<eim> topyli: grub-install /dev/hda should be the solution. I've just to test it.
<mirak> eim: I realised that unisson must be installed on both side, unfortunely I don't own the root rights on the other side (and the admin is a loser)
<eim> mirak: You cold eventually compile it from source and install in ~/bin
<mirak> eim: I will try to do a user install
<mirak> yes
<mirak> +
<eim> mirak: As far as you're in any case only syncing user-files and user-level running unison session should suffice.
<topyli> mirak: yes, ./configure --prefix=$HOME/lib or something
<eim> mirak: s/and/an/
<alge> eim-grub has a command line interface
<eim> alge: Yes, I know.
<alge> U can use that to replace you MBR if something like Windows trashed it
<alge> what do u mean by re-install
<eim> alge: ok
<alge> update a boot menu, or re-write the MBR
<eim> alge: Update the boot menu.
<alge> thats much easyier
<baluba> unrar is there in restricted?
<melanie> how can i find out which apache server version is running?
<alge> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eim> alge: Fine. Thanks.
<alge> read the comments
<eim> melanie: dpkg -l |grep apache
<alge> there is an auto config setcion, only edit above or below the markers
<topyli> baluba: either that or multiverse. i think you want unrar-nonfree (better, and more evil)
<alge> or it'll wipe out your changes if U update your kernel
<baluba> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-e0e6dc9e5bd6728be5ddaf3c500b9271ccb9390a
<baluba> topyli, i guess too
<alge> keep in mind that u do-not have to rewright the MBR after you edit
<alge> grub just reads the menu file on re-boot
<alge> much better then LILO :-)
<eim> alge: Fine. Thanks. What about software RAID support in GRUB? Can GRUB boot from /dev/md* devices?
<melanie> eim: i have different versions. 1.3.33 and 2.0.52
<alge> yes
<melanie> eim: how can i get rid of the old one?
<eim> melanie: This means you've installed booth 1.3.x and 2.0.x versions.
<alge> grub doesnt make very many distintions for different device types, like linux
<melanie> eim: looks like
<AnonBlonde> hellooo everyone
<eim> melanie: dpkg --purge apache-1.3.33 (Or similiar).
<AnonBlonde> i want to know when where the x.org will be put for warthy-
<mamo_> hello everybody
<mamo_> one question:
<alge> everything is eigther an (hd) or and (fd)
<alge> as far as I know
<mamo_> what are the differences between ubuntu and debian?
<eim> AnonBlonde: AFAIK x.org is not yet available for Warty.
<AnonBlonde> i've been updating apt-get everyday, just to see if they've replaced it
<alge> mamo Ubuntu is a fork
<AnonBlonde> eim: arent they replacing it
<AnonBlonde> eim: so they can put it to repositories for the ones who want to try
<Hitch-Hiker> AnonBlonde: it's in the new hoary release
<AnonBlonde> or is there a way to try?
<mamo_> do they use quite all the deb that are used in debian
<mamo_> ?
<gen_> yea anonblonde, if you want to "try" stuff, go hoary
<topyli> mamo_: support, regular releases, gnome-love, randy artwork
<alge> not bound to the same - they use there own repositories so the packeage you install can be different from the Debian one
<mamo_> if I use ubuntu, can I use without problem all the deb package?
<eim> AnonBlonde: Would be nice. But I think it's not yet available for Warty.
<Hitch-Hiker> randy artwork ?  where?   :)
<alge> they said the will releae bug - free every 6 months
<unikum> how do i change from utf8 to iso-8859-1?
<alge> not 2-3 years...maybee
<topyli> mamo_: i wouldn't install glibc from debian. but some packages behave nicely. most of it is in ubuntu universe though
<AnonBlonde> eim: actually xfree is the only thing that bugs me :) so i thought maybe, in a month or like, while they're updating packages they may also put the x.org binaries too
<melanie> eim: i got rid of it. but it seems that apache 2.0 does not run right now. what do i have to do?
<Hitch-Hiker> Don't think warty will get any new updates now except for security fixes
<kristjan> anybody experienced in wireless access point configuration (WEP keys...)
<eim> melanie: Try to remove and reinstall apache 2.0 -- This should add the init.d files correctly.
<Hitch-Hiker> kristjan: I've experienced the pain  ;)
<topyli> Hitch-Hiker: heh. ubuntu-calendar, ubuntu circle gdm theme etc. it doesn't qualify as wery randy here in europe though =)
<kristjan> Hitch-Hiker: don't scare me ;)
<eim> AnonBlonde: What bugs you about XFree 4.3.0?
<Hitch-Hiker> :)
<alge> shoot kristjan?
<melanie> eim: do i have to restart my machine after that?
<kristjan> just a sec
<AnonBlonde> eim: the fonts! i put new fonts but they don't look like they do with x.org or xfree before 4.3 - they look very very ugly
<Hitch-Hiker> don't remember seeing those themes
<eim> melanie: No, don't think so.
<eim> AnonBlonde: Which fonts?
<AnonBlonde> eim: and i'm fed up with this Sans, it's the only one that looks OK. nothing else
<AnonBlonde> eim: TTF
<melanie> eim: and do you also know how to install mod-mono on this apache version?
<kristjan> idirect q: if I set the 4 keys for wep, do i have to set all four the same in the client station?
<eim> AnonBlonde: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<topyli> Hitch-Hiker: you have to install them gdm-themes, ubuntu-calendar iirc
<Hitch-Hiker> ok, ta.
<Hitch-Hiker> thought I had
<eim> melanie: No, idea sorry. Check mono on Debian's alioth (Search on Google about it).
* topyli goes to buy some beer while it's still weekend
<Hitch-Hiker> but I'm not on my ubuntu box now so can't check
<kristjan> Hitch-Hiker: alge: any suggestions?
<eim> topyli: Is already drinking his daily beer.
<alge> wel WEP only will use one of the four key formats, but they need to match across all devices
<Hitch-Hiker> wep keys have to be the same on client and access point, I'm think
<kristjan> the default key?
<melanie> eim: ok, thanks. i searched about 3 hours now. but didn't got it to work
<amathis> how do you install .deb's that are not in apt-get sources?
<alge> what are you using ASCII, or HEX
<kristjan> or all of them?
<Juerd> amathis: dpkg -i file.deb
<alge> pick One
<eim> melanie: Try to write to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com -- Maybe someone can help.
<kristjan> i would probably use ascii since it's easier reentering....
<Hitch-Hiker> if it connects wirelessly then it has to have the same wep key
<eim> melanie: What are you going to do with mod_mono?
<kristjan> anyhow, have both options.
<alge> really it doesn't matter unless U have some wanky device that only supports x...
<melanie> eim: i'm very new to ubuntu. how should the e-mail format looks like when i write to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com? i try to get asp.net projects work on apache.
<kristjan> so if i set the default key to x and others to z, i can have the client with key (only one shows in network settings) x and will connect?
<AnonBlonde> any http iso mirror for hoary? by the way, eim, downloading fonts, but i think the problem is with the Xfree because i've manually added some of these to .fonts and the result is no better .. :)
<kristjan> in order not to flood 2much if anybody could explain the WEP and wifi business, please private chat me.
<alge> sure
<eim> melanie: It's a mailing list so just try to be clean while describing your problems and asking for help.
<pisuke> anyone knows about freenet packages for ubuntu?
<eim> melanie: Any successes (On other distros) with Apache and asp.net projects?
<melanie> eim: ok. do you know how to save this chat conversation to a file?
<melanie> eim: no. i only tried it on ubuntu
<eim> melanie: Depends on your IRC client.
<melanie> eim: x-chat
<eim> melanie: Do you need this kind of stuff for business?
<eim> melanie: No idea with x-chat sorry. irssi over here.
<SirG3> Anyone know how I'd put yaboot back my iMac? I was installing OS 9 to test Mac on Linux and it overwrote it ><
<melanie> eim: no. just wondering if such projects work on linux
<Juerd> Ubuntu installes a LOT of python stuff
<Juerd> What is this used for?
<eim> SirG3: Install to the MBR with ybin -v -v
<Juerd> And could anything be done about the installation? The python packages together take as long as the non-python packages.
<skar> hi, got to visit some site, which accepts only IE, how do i change firefox to say its IE?
<eim> melanie: I understand. I really suggest you PHP. asp.net is 100% crap.
<baluba> Juerd, it aims to be a python develpment platform
<eim> melanie: Don't waste time with it.
<m00se> melanie, right click in a window and choose window->save text
<Juerd> baluba: Wow. That I wouldn't have guessed. I thought it aimed at end users.
<Agrajag> skar: http://extensionroom.mozdev.org/more-info/useragentswitcher
<Juerd> Not developers
<Agrajag> skar: out of curiosity, what site is it?
<eim> baluba: Good to know. I'm aproaching to Python. It's a supreme language.
<melanie> m00se: thank you!
<eruin> browser sniffing sucks
<m00se> melanie, np
<Juerd> Does it aim at Python developers in other ways than just having loads of python packages installed?
<Agrajag> $5 says it's a bank
<skar> agrajag:oh, thanx, will try it
<Agrajag> If it is your bank, you should complain to them
<eim> baluba: Till now I've developed much with Perl. I've started a project on SF.net called pySend. Have to write to code for it anyway.
<Agrajag> LEt them know that not everyone has/can use IE
<melanie> m00se: oh it looks like there is no formatting in
<skar> Agrajag: yup, your rite on target
<baluba> Juerd, developers like to be treated as end-users wherever is possible :)
<skar> Agrajag:they seem to think IE/Windoze are the only software combo
<eruin> My bank tells users to get firefox
<eruin> ;)
<mikedo> hello, can someone help me to have sound when I use skype
<m00se> melanie, yes, it's plain text only
<skar> Agrajag:so much for stupidity
<BKNEC\> hi all. Can someone help me with a question please?
<eim> mikedo: What is skype? I can't find it on Warty.
<eruin> skype.com
<SirG3> eim: how would I go about that? I'm booted into Ubuntu (kinda?) through the CD because I can't boot into Linux because it boots into OS X because yaboot got overridden
<eim> eruin: I have just the CLI here at the moment. No GUI browser, sorry.
<mikedo> helps you to talk to people around
<m00se> eim, skype is closed source VoIP app
<mikedo> talk free through net
<eim> m00se: Based upon SIP?
<m00se> eim, dunno
<eim> mikedo: Nice, I've used netmeeting or openh323 since now.
<eruin> I wonder which kde theme they're using on their screenshot
<eruin> I've never seen a kde window look nice before
<eim> mikedo: They're based upon the H323 proto. Not SIP.
<baluba> eim, i don't think skype is SIP, gaimphone is it
<eim> baluba: You're right, yes.
<mikedo> what is H323?
<eim> baluba: I once installed gaimphone, seems really nice.
<eim> baluba: Do you develop in Python?
<mikedo> seems that I can here others but they cannot
<baluba> phonegaim sorry
<baluba> eim, no
<pl0vs> mikedo,
<mikedo> hy
* topyli is successful in hunt -- a sixpack is slain
<eruin> eim, you could install links if you're gonna be all in that non-gui mood :P
<mikedo> pl0vs, privet
<eim> eruin: Here is also w3m for this.
<eim> eruin: I prefere Mozilla-Browser.
<eruin> seriously?
<eruin> I think my system is asphyxiated whenever I fire up mozillabrowser :P
* topyli looks up a new word
<mikedo> does anybody know a programm to record sounds with microphone
<eim> eruin: Works fine here (iBook and x86 workstation).
<gen> ahh azureus is using 400mb of ram after being up a few days, nice memory leak
<onestep> Hello again!... I created a folder /mnt/hde1 to allow me to mount my windows partition. How do I now add hde1 as an icon to the 'Computer Place' window so that I can right click it and select 'mount volume' ?
<gen> eim, you dual booting with osx?
<Agrajag> onestep: add it to /etc/fstab
<onestep> i did, rebooted, but it doesn't show up in the "computer place"
<dropster> someone here have experience with wireless on ubuntu ??
<eim> gen: Yes.
<gen> eim, which do you prefer ;)
<Agrajag> onestep: what does running "sudo mount /mnt/hde1" tell you?
<eruin> onestep: something like this in fstab: /dev/hda5       /media/win1     vfat    users,umask=000                 0        0
<SirG3> eim: how would I go about that ((12:17:08) eim: SirG3: Install to the MBR with ybin -v -v)? I'm booted into a shell through the CD because I can't boot into Linux because it boots into OS X because yaboot got overridden :-(
<gen> i must admit i like osx a lot
<eruin> onestep, the users and umask stuff is what you need ;)
<eim> gen: Auto-Answered question IMHO ;) Ubuntu (aka Debian) of course.
<Agrajag> except not, because it's ntfs, not vfat, and the mask should be 0222, not 000
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) SirG3: if you hold the option button during boot you get a boot menu
<eruin> why 0222 ?
<eim> SirG3: You need to use the Ubuntu PPC CD to rescue boot to your linux partition.
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) SirG3: you can choose for your linux partition there too
<Agrajag> readonly
<gen> eim, i heard of issues with airport extreme, did you get it working?
<eruin> and why readonly?
<Agrajag> not that it matters since you should be mounting it ro anyway
<eruin> ntfs write support is mature enough
<Agrajag> eruin: uh
<Agrajag> no it's not
<eim> SirG3: Once turned on your Mac hold 'C' for CD-ROM boot.
<Agrajag> you can't create new files
<Hitch-Hiker> onesteps windows partion is fat32 not ntfs
<Agrajag> you can't delete files
<eim> gen: I own an iBook G3 with a 'normal' airport card which works fine.
<gen> eim, ahh k
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) eim: it's far easier to use the of boot menu to boot into linux
<Agrajag> you can only edit files that already exist, and you cannot change their size?
<Agrajag> You call that mature?
<SirG3> eim: I am booted off of the Ubuntu CD...... and sjoerd: it doesn't show up :-/ just the button to boot off of OS X.......
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) gen: normal airport works, airport extreme doesn't
<eruin> Agrajag, um, I did that on my fedora box until I removed all win partitions
<gen> i see
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) SirG3: you need to wait for some time.. at least i did last time that worked
<onestep> i entered it as : /dev/hde1       /mtn/hde1       fat32   defaults        0       0
<eruin> vfat, not fat32
<Agrajag>  /mtn/?
<Hitch-Hiker> fat32 should be vfat
<gen> think ae will work in time?
<SirG3> sjoerd: no wait cursor...... and I don't hear any HDD activity....... how long should I wait?
<Agrajag> onestep: does it actually say /mtn/hde1?
<Agrajag> fix that
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) SirG3: strange.. i guess you should go with eim's suggestion then
<onestep> oh-k, i'll change fat32 to vfat
<FartClone> funny that ubuntu doesn't configure GRUB to multiboot during install
<Agrajag> and why does it say fat32?
<Agrajag> onestep: no
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) SirG3: you get the harddisk icon wit an X next to it right
<Agrajag> vfat is for FAT
<Agrajag> you want ntfs
<SirG3> sjoerd: yep
<Hitch-Hiker> but its not ntfs
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) gen: depends on broadcom, for now don't hold your breath :)
<Agrajag> oh
<RubenV> broadcom
<Agrajag> I thought he said it was, my mistake
<RubenV> *shivver*
<Agrajag> yeah, vfat then
<RubenV> i'm going to replace my broadcom by an IPW2200 i think
<FartClone> and that after logging out and trying to log in the .ICEauthority file can't be read so you can't log in
<mikedo> does anybody know a programm to record sounds with microphone?
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) SirG3: strange, maybe you need a newer of version for that to work... guess you should go for eim's solution then..
<eruin> onestep, vfat instead of fat32, users,umask=000 instaed of default
<onestep> my hde1 is windows using fat32... do i change this to vfat?
<eim> sjoerd: What Mac do you have?
<eruin> if you want the drive to be useful that is
<Hitch-Hiker> yes
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) eim: albook
<Agrajag> onestep: yes, vfat is the filesystem you want
<onestep> thank you Agrajag
<eim> sjoerd: You mean iBook?
<Agrajag> mikedo: gnome-sound-recorder
<Agrajag> mikedo: or Audacity for more features
<gen> eim, albook is the new gen powerbook
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) eim: no albook.. aluminium powerbook
<eim> gen: Nice. MHz?
<gen> meaning aluminum casing
<eim> sjoerd: Got it.
<oyaji> hi everyone
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) eim: titanium powerbook, is the tibook (for completeness)
<mikedo> Agrajag, ok I'll try
<SirG3> eim: so what should I do? :-/
<eim> sjoerd: Price?
<gen> eim, store.apple.com
<gen> :)
<eim> SirG3: Rescue boot your linux system and reinstall yaboot (MBR) via ybin.
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) eim: see the apple store :) i've got the previous generation (1.25ghz 15")
<eim> sjoerd: How much have `you` paid?
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) eim: about 2500 euros
<eim> sjoerd: ok
<SirG3> eim: erm, excuse my ignorance, rescue boot?
<eim> SirG3: Use the Ubuntu PPC install CD as boot resource to rescue your previous Linux installation. chroot to / and execute ybin.
<SirG3> eim: ok, how would I mount the Ubuntu partition? I tried mount /dev/hda11 /mnt/ubuntu (after creating /mnt and /mnt/ubuntu)?
<KobrAs> try to specify the type with -t
<KobrAs> ex. mount -t ext3 /dev/hda11 /mnt/ubuntu
<SirG3> KobrAs: sorry, should have said the error :-P, mount: Mounting /dev/hda11 on /mount/ubuntu failed: no such file or directory
<eim> SirG3: Should work if /dev/hda11 is your root partition.
<tyrano> is there no ubuntu manual
<SirG3> eim: it is, but  ls /dev/ doesn't show any hda.......
<chris_> Hi, I updated  the latest updates in hoary and now xorg fails to load. Says it can't read the .ICEauthority file, yet it's in my home dir.
<KobrAs> SirG3: fdisk -l what shows?
<eim> SirG3: That's strange. try dmes |grep hd and check if you've the kernel supports your hdd.
<chris_> gdm starts up and I can put in my password and such, but then I get the error message and it logs me out
<topyli> billytwowilly: delete the file
<SirG3> KobrAs: fdisk -l errors in: /bin/sh: fdisk: not found
<billytwowilly> topyli: it says I also might be out of disk space. How do I check that from the command line?
<topyli> billytwowilly: df -h
<SirG3> eim | KobrAs: I booted off the CD, hit esc and got into a shell, that the proper way eh?
<billytwowilly> topyli: lots of space. if I delete the file that won't mess up any configs or anything right?
<mikedo> anybody knows how to work with audacity? I cannot record any sound, I get this message: PortAudio: read interrupted!
<topyli> billytwowilly: no, it's just a lock file that's somehow left there and has wrong permissions
<KobrAs> SirG3: well if you removed the cd in installing process or in booting process it is a common thing to put you into a shell
<billytwowilly> mikedo: I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but esd (gnome sound system) is usually using the sound card. Maybe you have to tell audacity to use esd?
<mikedo> I have PCI soundbalaster 16
<SirG3> KobrAs: I didn't remove the cd :-/.,......
<billytwowilly> topyli: hurray! it appears to have wored. Thank you
<mikedo> billytwowilly, how do I tell that?
<eim> SirG3: Yes.
<billytwowilly> mikedo: I don't know. I don't even know if that is the problem. I just know I had a problem with mplayer and it was solved by telling it to use esd with the -vo esd switch.
<topyli> billytwowilly: good. i don't know why it sometimes happens but if you just switched X servers i'm not surprised
<billytwowilly> mikedo: err. -ao esd
<kristjan> where does the network settings app (gnome/ubuntu) log messages about possible errors?
<billytwowilly> topyli: I switched a long time ago. I updated last night though.. I dunno, I'm just happy it works now;)
<mikedo> billytwowilly, thanks I ll try
<billytwowilly> mikedo: I hope that helps you. Sorry for wasting your time if that isn't it;)
<topyli> billytwowilly: it has happened to me even after X bugfix upgrades in warty (and debian)
<Hikaru79> For many of the "books" offered in the Ubuntu Repository such as "Grokking the GIMP", once you install the package, where do you go actually FIND the file?
<Hikaru79> I tried 'locate', 'whereis' and 'which' for 'grokking-the-gimp' and nothing was returned
<billytwowilly> topyli, That could be it. I can't remember what I updated last night. Again, thanks so much for helping me out.
<topyli> no problem at all
<Vince-0_Linux> Can I get into my NTFS partition from Ubuntu ?
<SirG3> eim: *sigh* I have no clue why I can't mount that partition!
<Matt|> what was the way to check if dma is enabled or not again?
<usual> hdparm -d
<Vince-0_Linux> How do i get into my NTFS partition ?
<usual> see wiki
<Matt|> thanks usual
<Vince-0_Linux> thnkz
<Matt|> usual, how do I get it set up to always be enabled?
<s0cks> EWWWW!!!
<billytwowilly> anyone know what .rev files are?
<tyrano> how do i install rpms or deb packages if rpm doesnt let me :|
<zenwhen> :?
<Matt|> tyrano, you can install deb packages with dpkg -i
<tyrano> and rpms?
<Matt|> tyrano, don't bother with rpms
<tyrano> :|
<tyrano> but latest version of nmap is rpm
<tyrano> not deb
<Matt|> tyrano, i'm sure you can find a deb
<zenwhen> rpm's are poison
<zenwhen> would you drink poison
<Matt|> tyrano, or make it from source
<mameluke> lol
<gen> i'd drink poison
<zenwhen> oh you
<Matt|> how do I get DMA set up to always be enabled for my hdc drive?
<zenwhen> stop bucking the system or you're in for a spanking
<zenwhen> O:
<gen> uh oh
<tyrano> so is there a manual
<tyrano> besides a friggin wiki :/
<Vince-0_Linux> How do I get into my NTFS partition ?
<Matt|> tyrano, what for?
<Matt|> Vince-0, you have to mount it
<tyrano> for ubuntu
<Matt|> tyrano, what part of ubuntu?
<tyrano> all of it
<Matt|> tyrano, http://ubuntulinux.org
<tyrano> or should i just look at the debian
<Tomcat_> Anybody got experience with Intel Centrino power save stuff? Standby/Suspend? Seems not to work on my laptop...
<tyrano> manual
<zenwhen> Linux changes too quickly for there to be a "manual".
<tyrano> gentoo has a manual
<zenwhen> Forums and Wikis are the way to learn.
<Vince-0_Linux> Matt : I tried
<tyrano> thats the biggest load of bull ive ever heard :|
<Vince-0_Linux> Matt: wots the syntax ?
<Matt|> Vince-0, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda# /mnt_point
<Matt|> tyrano, you are a weirdo
<Vince-0_Linux> Matt: mount -t /dev/hda1 /mnt/stuff
<Matt|> Vince-0, -t ntfs
<zenwhen> Im trying to be nice
<Vince-0_Linux> tried ntfs
<tyrano> ;[
<zenwhen> so Im just not going to respond to him anymore
<zenwhen> :P
<tyrano> im going back to gentoo
<tyrano> good bye
<Matt|> bye
<zenwhen> GOOD
* Matt| kicks door shut
<zenwhen> Thank god.
<zenwhen> If he needs a manual, we dont need him.
<Vince-0_Linux> Matt: wrong file system type, .....
<Tomcat_> I wonder what he does when the manual doesn't answer a question. :o
<Matt|> Vince-0, how sure are you of the number of the partition?
<zenwhen> Even Windows users can use Ubuntu without a manual.
<Vince-0_Linux> Matt: sure
<zenwhen> I guess that shows you how smart the average gentoo user is.
<zenwhen> :P
<Vince-0_Linux> Matt: lemme try another ...
<Matt|> zenwhen, oy
<Matt|> zenwhen, don't diss gentoo.
<RubenV> zenwhen: keep up that attitude and leave yoursel
<RubenV> f
<Matt|> ubuntu has plenty of help available
* Matt| high fives RubenV 
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> I just get tired of the attitude from Gentoo users.
<Vince-0_Linux> Matt: Can I login as Root into GNOME ?
<RubenV> if you're gonna be intolerant then do it face to face with someone
<Matt|> Vince-0, no that would be like slicing off your own head
<RubenV> but F/OSS is about free choice
<Vince-0_Linux> Matt: cos it wants permissions to view /mnt
<Matt|> Vince-0, why do you ask?
<zenwhen> Sure there are smart ones, but for the most part they are very annoying. Ill not mention it anymore if there are people who are sensitive about it here.
<RubenV> so no judging about someone based about the choices they make!
<zenwhen> Are you going to cry about it all day? I apologized.
<Matt|> Vince-0, if you want root permissions, type "sudo -s" in the terminal
<Vince-0_Linux> yar - but thats still not login as root
<Matt|> Vince-0, that is all you will ever need
<Vince-0_Linux> k
<Vince-0_Linux> Matt : so how do i use the file broweser as root ?
<RubenV> Vince-0_Linux: login as root is highly discouraged
<RubenV> Vince-0_Linux: don't
<Matt|> Vince-0, you don't: that is also bad idea
<Vince-0_Linux> kk
<RubenV> you should minimize the tasks you do as root
<Matt|> who knows how to set DMA for my cd drive?
<Vince-0_Linux> well how do i get files in my mounted NTFS
<Matt|> Vince-0, you don't do that either :p
<RubenV> Matt|: basically it's just tweaking hdparm settings
<gen> what is the best supported motherboard chipset for linux? i've heard of issues with nforce...getting a new motherboard soon and would like some input. current one is via and works very good, any ideas?
<zenwhen> Matt| & RubenV, I once again apologize for "dissing gentoo".
<Vince-0_Linux> Matt: i am trying to get mp3z off my hda mount
<Matt|> Vince-0, linux does not support ntfs fully
<zenwhen> Didnt mean to come off as rude.
<Matt|> Vince-0, you can copy FROM an ntfs drive, but not TO it
<Matt|> zenwhen, np
<Vince-0_Linux> kk
<RubenV> zenwhen: already forgotten
<Matt|> zenwhen, he was just a dick, nothing to do with what os he uses
<RubenV> besides, i'm an ex-gentoo user, i turned out quite normal ;)
<Matt|> well i wouldn't say that...
<RubenV> :D
<zenwhen> When Hoary comes out, will the disk be able to be used for a clean upgrade?
* Matt| looks RubenV up and down
<Matt|> zenwhen, yes
<zenwhen> I mean the official releqase.
<zenwhen> Good
<Matt|> RubenV, hdparm, yes but how do I use it?
<zenwhen> I am on dialup and doing a dist upgrade is not an option.
<zenwhen> So Im looking forward to the official rlease.
<zenwhen> Ive been using a debian package here and there to get by.
<RubenV> Matt|: /etc/hdparm.conf
<Matt|> RubenV, ah thanks
<Matt|> RubenV, how about just to set it now
<DimSum> lol @ dialup
<RubenV> hdparm -d i think
<RubenV> haven't tweaked those since i was on gentoo
<auk> join #ipodlinux
<RubenV> better check the man page
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> auk, don't advertise *sternlook*
<Matt|> RubenV, yeah i got that far to, but dunno how to set it
<RubenV> hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<RubenV> something like that
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> yeah that's it
<Matt|> cheers
* RubenV gonna eat :)
<ceu> I've recompiled the stock kernel. I've only added some features (nothing removed), but I receive this message:  hald.c:301: Your kernel does not support capabilities; Some features will not be available.
<Matt|> ceu, you recompiled a clean kernel or patched one?
<onestep> Back again... I now have access to my windows partion hde1 by adding it to etc/fstab BUT while i can now access hde1 I can't open any of it's folders of files. I tried to change ownership of /mnt/hde1 with chown but i get: chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/hde1/': Operation not permitted
<ceu> Matt|: kernel source 2.6.8.1 provided by ubuntu package
<Matt|> onestep, ok this is seriously dangerous stuff you are doing
<ceu> Matt|: without any change
<Matt|> onestep, linux does not fully support ntfs partitions, and changing them might totally fk it up
<Matt|> ceu, no idea then sorry :(
<Matt|> ceu, what wasn't working in the old kernel btw?
<onestep> alll i want is access to my windows partition in my hardrive install of ubuntu. it worked fine on the live cd
<Matt|> onestep, ok but don't change ownership of the files or delete em or move em
<Matt|> onestep, gimme the line in your fstab
<onestep> my windows files are fat32
<Matt|> oh right
<Matt|> jolly good
<onestep> o.k. Matt... one second i'm a slow noooooob
<Matt|> np
* RubenV still wonders what would be more usefull
<RubenV> hacking along upstream
<RubenV> or helping with the packaging
<ceu> Matt|: I've selected PII as processor, and compiled NTFS write support. (I know, is dangerous, but I'm low in space. I will create a loopback file in the NTFS partitions, writing to a file without changing its size is ok AFAIK)
<Matt|> upstream
<onestep> here it is;    /dev/hde1       /mnt/hde1       vfat   defaults        0       0
<Matt|> ceu, erm ok bizarre
<Matt|> onestep, ok:
<Matt|> onestep, i'm not 100% about the exact wording of this, but instead of "defaults" you need at least "user"
<ceu> Matt|: I've also added CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y that isn't compiled in stock kernel
<Matt|> onestep, or alternatively just use root when playing with it
<Hitch-Hiker> I think defaults includes user
<RubenV> Matt|: ok, I'll start looking around for some upstream work :)
<Hitch-Hiker> whats missing is umask=000
<onestep> Hitch-Hiker... was that ment for me?
<RubenV> Hitch-Hiker: nope, not really
<Hitch-Hiker> yep
<RubenV> user is not in defaults afaik
<onestep> i'll try 000  thanks
<RubenV> Use default options: rw, suid, dev, exec,  auto,  nouser,
<RubenV>                      and async.
<RubenV> it's the opposite :)
<Hitch-Hiker> Rubenv: okie dokie
<Hitch-Hiker> thought it was
<Hitch-Hiker> ah nouser
<Hitch-Hiker> knew it was one of them - lol
<RubenV> :D
* RubenV out for dinner
<RubenV> and after that, on to university
<onestep> looking at my fstab I dont see where "umask=000" should be
<Hitch-Hiker> defaults,umask=000  0 0
<yann_> hi
<Hitch-Hiker> i think you shouldn't use default as well
<onestep> change 'defaults' to "unmask=000" ?
<Hitch-Hiker> no
<Hitch-Hiker> but you might as well change defaults to user
<yann_> got a problem with my liteon combo, i can not read any cdrom... while mounting the cdrom, i got this message: mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<yann_> but the cdrom does not appear as mounted :/
<onestep> here is the line from fstab:  /dev/hde1       /mnt/hde1       vfat   defaults        0       0    what should be changed to what ?... lol
<Hitch-Hiker> ok
<yann_> root@yannpc:/media # mount /dev/hdc
<yann_> mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<yann_> root@yannpc:/media # umount /dev/hdc
<yann_> umount: /dev/hdc: not mounted
<yann_> :/
<yann_> well, if anyone has an idea... :)
<Hitch-Hiker> Ok, why isn't my message appearing
<Hitch-Hiker> Ok, why isn't my message appearing
<Hitch-Hiker>  - /dev/hde1   /mnt/hde1   vfat   users,umask=000   0  0
<Hitch-Hiker> thats better
<onestep> change "defaults" to "users,umask=000" ?
<Hitch-Hiker> yes
<onestep> is it umask ?
<yann_> onestep > what's your problem?
<Hitch-Hiker> yes
<onestep> i'll try it
<onestep> i'm trying to access folders and files on my windows partition
<yann_> in fat?
<onestep> yes
<yann_> /dev/hdc6       /mnt/rack       vfat    umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 0 0
<yann_> here is my windows partition in my fstab
<yann_> try it :)
<Hitch-Hiker> onestep: you probably won't need the codepage or iocharset stuff
<yann_> Hitch-Hiker > it didn't work without them for me.. :)
<onestep> i'll just try umask=000
<Hitch-Hiker> every box is different :)
<yann_> ;)
<hjkl> umask=022 worked for me with fat
<Hitch-Hiker> can't remember what I've used now
<Hitch-Hiker> not on my ubuntu box
<onestep> o.k., i made the change. now to reboot and see what happens. thanks again
<Hitch-Hiker> no
<Hitch-Hiker> just umount it
<Hitch-Hiker> then mount it again
<onestep> oh-k, i'll try that
<Hitch-Hiker> should work fine
<Hitch-Hiker> your drive should pop up on your desktop as an icon
<Hitch-Hiker> okay . . .
<auk> if you unmount something, and it tells you the device is busy, what do you do?
<Hitch-Hiker> cry
<Pluk> possibly fam has kicked in
<Hitch-Hiker> think you can force it
<Pluk> file alteration monitor, it happens to me often
<Pluk> sudo /etc/init.d/fam restart might help
<Hitch-Hiker> there's an option in the umount command
<auk> whats the syntax for killing a module?
<Hitch-Hiker> kill -9 <PID>
<Hitch-Hiker> or kill <PID>
<auk> so....      kill -9 sbp2
<Hitch-Hiker> no
<Hitch-Hiker> PID = process id number
<gen> you can get the pid, from typing "top"
<pinkee> dont start with kill -9
<Hitch-Hiker> ps -ef|grep sbp2
<yann_> what's the difference between kill & pkill?
<Hitch-Hiker> then kill number
<micsch> how can i stop services?
<Pluk> sudo /etc/init.d/service stop
<micsch> Pluk, but the serice will start at next boot
<Pluk> ah ok you want to remove th startup
<Pluk> update-rc.d -f service remove
<micsch> yes
<micsch> thx
<Pluk> np
<eruin> ubuntu needs a gui for services/runlevels
<malte`> 1
<auk> well, i cant find it what would it be labeled as?
<Keybuk> eruin: I tend to agree we need some kind of UI to select running software
<eruin> Keybuk, could take a look at fedoras approach
<Keybuk> but that needs to be totally abstract, the same UI should let you start and stop things like esd and the GNOME typing monitor, personal web server, etc. than system-level "services"
<oyaji> has anyone config'd ubuntu on a laptop with a docking station?
<Keybuk> certainly we don't need to expose runlevels anywhere near the user
<oyaji> I am having some issues
<oyaji> :(
<Keybuk> eruin: screenshot?
<eruin> hm, I could reboot and take one
<Keybuk> eruin: what's the app called?  I'll Google for it
<TenPlus1> hi folks
<JDahl> eruin, I am probably wrong, but dosnt Gnome have an app like that?
<farruinn> Does anyone know if the flashplayer from macromedia's website is platform independent?
<Keybuk> http://fedora.redhat.com/projects/config-tools/images/redhat-config-services.png
<Keybuk> ^ that?
<onestep> You guys are great, I now have a "hde1" icon on my desktop allowing full access to my windows partition!!
<Keybuk> that's way over-the-top
<Pluk> congrats!
<eruin> Keybuk, yes, doesn't look exactly like that anymore but yeah tahts the one
<eruin> it's more cluttered now ;)
<Keybuk> seriously, there's no need for that in a UI
<Keybuk> if you know enough to use that dialog, you know enough to change the symlinks on the filesystem
<ogra> hi all
<TenPlus1> http /
<TenPlus1> hi ogra
<ogra> :)
<fga> hi
<eruin> Keybuk, no, in ubuntus spirit it should be more userfriendly ofcourse, and since we're focusing in rl5 in ubuntu, lots is not needed
(magnon/#ubuntu) yum, I'll be on hoary in a little while now
<Keybuk> I'd probably integrate it with a security dialog actually as well
<Keybuk> so you'd get a pretty list of running software, and could specify whether it should run or not and customise access control to it (through tcpwrapper/iptables)
<TenPlus1> Is their any spyware or virus tools available that work on Ubuntu ??
<ogra> TenPlus1: nope
<Keybuk> link it to the "Add and Remove Programs" dialog too
<eruin> Keybuk, yeah, that sounds nice ;)
<TenPlus1> shame...
(magnon/#ubuntu) TenPlus1: I doubt that there's any software specifically packaged for Ubuntu, but any debian or really generic linux programs should work
<Keybuk> eruin: I have a vague idea anyway, I'll mock up a UI in Mataro for it
<TenPlus1> kewl, so that means Yahoo Messenger (debian) should work fine :)
(magnon/#ubuntu) Yahoo MessengeR?
(magnon/#ubuntu) why don't you use gaim?
<eruin> Keybuk, will you let me have a look once you've got something? ;)
<TenPlus1> cause I don't like AOL...
<ogra> TenPlus1: if you have no ability ti run viruses or spyware there is no need for such tools :)
<gaetano__> hello, how to restore the directory /etc/acpi ? i've tried to reinstall acpi-support but nothing, it does not reinstall the old configuration files
<Keybuk> eruin: sure.
<gen> tenplus1, what are you talking about haha
<oyaji> i just installed ubuntu on a dell c610....it went well and works fine when the laptop is undocked
(magnon/#ubuntu) gaim has yahoo support, TenPlus1
<eruin> TenPlus1, why not just use gaim?
<gen> gaim has nothing to do with aol
(magnon/#ubuntu) it it has nothing to do with aol
<oyaji> when it is docked I can't start x
(magnon/#ubuntu) er, right :P
<TenPlus1> it doess ? didnt know
<TenPlus1> oh... thought gaim = gnu aol instant messenger.... doh!!!
<gen> gaim supports aim/icq/msn/yahoo etc
<Pluk> TenPlus1, http://www.f-prot.com/products/corporate_users/unix/
(magnon/#ubuntu) TenPlus1: That is right, but it's not an AOL program nor does it only support AIM
<oyaji> I don't know how to config it to change the x settings if the laptop is docked vs undocked
<gaetano__> there is a simple way to restore the configuration of acpi without reinstall all the system ? :)
<TenPlus1> I wanna try and get Ubuntu up and running with all the progs I had in Windows...
<ogra> TenPlus1: you could srepad viruses to windows machines though
<atariboy> that is the problem with 'specific' names :/
<TenPlus1> but I'll use gaim instead of yahoo, sounds good
(magnon/#ubuntu) and if you look at the tooltip at the launcher, it says "Multi-protocol Messaging Client"
<ogra> spread
<Pluk> but i doubt if you would really need a virusscanner
<oyaji> can someone help me?
<oyaji> please.
(magnon/#ubuntu) TenPlus1: why use a lowly port instead of using a replacement?
<TenPlus1> ogra: that's what I was htinking... better to be safe than all your windows buddy's being mad at you
<ogra> Pluk: its nice behaviour
<TenPlus1> all I gotta find now is a DVD Burning proggy...
<ogra> TenPlus1: but you wold have to forward them actively :)
(magnon/#ubuntu) cdrecord
<Pluk> what you mean ogra ?
<gen> did you just say proggy
(magnon/#ubuntu) I don't know if the dvd patch is in ubuntu
<amathis> samba gets its config from /etc/samba/smb.conf right?
<TenPlus1> how about DVD Authoring ?
<ogra> Pluk: its nice bahaviour to have a virus scanner...to not spread windows viruses :)
<amathis> because I eddited the workgroup in that file, and restarted samba.. and it didn't change
<ogra> behavior
(magnon/#ubuntu) I don't have a DVD writer, so I wouldn't know
<Pluk> ah :)
(magnon/#ubuntu) but I know that there are tools out there
<TenPlus1> unless I can use Wine / WineX to run Ulead MovieFactory 2
<eruin> I'm too slow with screenshots
<gen> eruin, what do you mean
<ogra> eruin: you are not google though :)
<eruin> http://appelsinjuice.org/gaim.png - TenPlus1 - that's what gaim'd look like..
<gen> gaim can look however you want, really.
(magnon/#ubuntu) eruin: there are perfectly fine screenshots at the gaim site :p
<eruin> curses
<eruin> let's call it redundancy
<eruin> ;P
<TenPlus1> looks good... so it does chat rooms / cams / voice / file transfers too ?
<oyaji> hi everyone
(magnon/#ubuntu) TenPlus1: at least it does chat rooms and file transfers
<TenPlus1> that'll do me fine :D thanks magnon
<oyaji> I think I need some help configuring X on my laptop
(magnon/#ubuntu) I'm not sure about cams, but GnomeMeeting might help you with that
<oyaji> How do I config X for a laptop so it has a docked and an undocked profile?
<TenPlus1> will have to install my 2nd HD so I can install Ubuntu tomorrow... can't wait to give it a go...
<TenPlus1> hpoe it auto-detects my .net connection ok
* topyli dies at the gnomish mines
<ogra> topyli: nethack ?
<topyli> yeah. didn't get far. again
<Pluk> oyaji, maybe some usefull stuff from this page?http://www.mastincrosbie.com/mark/linux-ob6k/dock.html
(magnon/#ubuntu) eruin: Det kan godt hende at jeg vet hvem denne Julian som skal ha konsert med NUK er ;)
<oyaji> Pluk: Thanks.  I'll check it out.  :)
<eruin> magnon, hah, as in lesund?
<Pluk> good luck!
<gen> english only
(magnon/#ubuntu) eruin: as in I thought I might know of some Julian in NUK
(magnon/#ubuntu) nothing more
(magnon/#ubuntu) as in, heard the name
<eruin> magnon, ah ;)
<xenonite> look at this: http://zattevrienden.realroot.be/depanneren.htm
<gen> haha thats nicr xenonite
<gen> nice*
<xenonite> ;)
<xenonite> and then coming `big brother` helping...
<gen> yeah that 2nd truck was huge, pulling them both out
<topyli> xenonite: your car? :)
<ogra> weird.....M$ patented the "is not, != " operator......
<topyli> that's an expensive gig i bet
<gen> gig?
<topyli> uhh, job
<xenonite> no ;) stupid
<xenonite> but nice to look at ;)
<topyli> some days just are a bit worse than others :)
<xenonite> *g*
<xenonite> ...collateral damage ;)
<topyli> atanks (the Atomic Tanks game) is cool. reminds me of good old Worms.
<TenPlus1> cya peepe
<xenonite> how can i install new fonts? when i click on "fonts folder" i can't drag'n'drop a ttf file in
<onestep> Well so far, so good. First day with Ubuntu HD install and with your help I can now access my windows partition & my USB stick!!
<onestep> Now, how can I get my screen size to 1024x768? This size is not listed in the Screen Resolution window
<topyli> xenonite: what is the "fonts folder"? $HOME/.fonts?
<Matt|> onestep, if it is not listed, then that means that it is not supported by your xserver
<FTTP> who here told me about groklaw?
<onestep> Matt: it worked while using the Live CD
<FTTP> turns out as i thought, the person who created groklaw was a blatent opensourcer
<FTTP> i knew it :)
<xenonite> topyli: whow thanks, the font installed there!
<Matt|> onestep, you keep saying that ;p
<FTTP> and they resigned
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> groklaw rocks
<xenonite> topyli: and works
<onestep> lol
<FTTP> matt:  We got her to resign
<FTTP> i knew it was propaganda
<FTTP> i spoke to boies
<FTTP> :P
<FTTP> connections
<FTTP> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=19794
<topyli> xenonite: I wonder where the "fonts" directive got you at first...
<FTTP> im not against opensource
<FTTP> and it wasnt me
<FTTP> but
<onestep> If we can figure out screen resolution, I promise I won't ask for Sound help (not today at least!)
<Matt|> onestep, why on earth does nothing work?
<FTTP> its ironic that someone kept telling me groklaw, then the next day the person is found to be a blatent opensource supporteR :)
<onestep> Because I'm a NOOB ?
<FTTP> nice going
<xenonite> topyli: to fonts:///
<Matt|> onestep, an unlucky one
<Matt|> onestep, my laptop was working fine straight away for the most part
(mjr/#ubuntu) FTTP, next day? That's been rather obvious from the beginning. What are you, a troll?
<xenonite> topyli: somewhere into /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<onestep> I wish i was so lucky
<FTTP> mjr:  What is obvious?
<topyli> xenonite: hmm. that's not good. if it takes you to /usr, it should use sudo
<FTTP> mjr:  That groklaw was biased?
<topyli> xenonite: i'd say you must file a bug
<FTTP> mjr:  now it is
<aaroncuk> hi, can some one help.. i have just installed ubuntu and its downloading hte updates, but its just stopped, dont think the system has frozen as the cursor is still blinking
<xenonite> topyli: ok i look for it
<aaroncuk> its stuck at 30%
<onestep> I was using Feather, the mini live cd, installed to HD and "everything" worked straight out of the box
<FTTP> mjr:  Im not in favor of commercial either dont get me wrong
<FTTP> mjr:  its an interesting case tho
<FTTP> mjr:  ITs a battle vs open source and proprietary
(mjr/#ubuntu) FTTP, PJ may have her own opinions on things, but this does not a bias automatically make. Groklaw's greatest asset is that it reports the truth as is written in the court filings and PR games.
<FTTP> mjr:  "THE TRUTH"  the truth is what you want it to be
<FTTP> mjr:  Everyone is naturally biased
<Matt|> offtopic guys
<onestep> oh well, i'm gonna go install wine and see what happens... sound & scren resolution can wait!
<FTTP> towards their own viewpoints
<FTTP> matT:  I was gonna say #ubuntu-offtopic
<gen> are there any front ends to lftp
<FTTP> you beat me to it
<FTTP> #ubuntu-offtopic to continue
(mjr/#ubuntu) ah well, yes, let's stop
<Matt|> *laughs*
<ogra> :)
(mjr/#ubuntu) nah, can't be bothered to feed a troll anymore now
<hitchhiker> I've upgraded to hoary, the only update left is "x-window-system-core" - is this the XF86 to X.org update?
<Matt|> ogra!
<Matt|> Hikaru79, yup
<ogra> Matt|: hey Matt|
<Matt|> hitchhiker, yup
<hitchhiker> is that gonna be ok with my ati gfx card?
<Matt|> hitchhiker, yup
<hitchhiker> all is fine with 3d at the moment
<Matt|> (hopefully)
<eruin> ati+xorg=a mess
<eruin> aren't they supposed to release new drivers?
<hitchhiker> hmmm
<ogra> gen: already tried gftp ? not a lftp frontend though
<gen> ogra, have not tried, will now
<farruinn> Anyone on a powerpc been able to build flashplayer-mozilla?
<hitchhiker> ATI Proprietary Linux Driver 3.14.6 is the latest
<aaroncuk> anyone got any ideas.. getting desperate here!!
<gen> ogra, this will work, very nice. thanks.
<ogra> :)
<farruinn> aaroncuk, you can kill the process - apt is nice because it will pick up where it left off downloading
<farruinn> oh, are you using synaptic?
<farruinn> of course, make sure that it's actually hanging.... no sense killing it if it's not
<Thewrdnr1> Hey, I'm thinking of switching my Debian testing/unstable desktop over to Ubuntu. Really needing gnome 2.8 and friends. I've seen conversion notes, but does anyone have first-hand experience with that?
<aaroncuk> how do i kill it?
<aigarius> farruinn: only thing that I have heard about powerpc and flashplayer is that it doesn't work, sorry. propably some library is not at the place the binary file expects it to be.
<aigarius> Thewrdnr1: the gnome 2.8 is entering the unstable now - first packages are in as of 18.nov
<topyli> aaroncuk: try ctrl-c at first. if it doesn't work, switch to another console
<hitchhiker> has anyone else got X.org to work with ATI gfx cards with 3d support?
<farruinn> aigarius, ok, I'm not getting any helpful output here either just two questionable lines: "strip: Warning: Output file cannot represent architecture UNKNOWN!" and "dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: ldd on `debian/flashplayer-mozilla/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so' gave error exit status 1"
<Thewrdnr1> aigarius: Ah, nice.
<aaroncuk> control c doesnt work
<farruinn> aaroncuk, ever used top?
<aaroncuk> and ssh aint installed yet
<aaroncuk> top?
<aigarius> farruinn: you can try commenting out strip and dpkg-shlibdeps invocation in debian/rules also ensure that strip has not messed up the binary file
<topyli> aaroncuk: do ctrl-alt-f2 and killall apt there
<hitchhiker> I've just installed ubuntu-calander through synaptic, how do I run it?
<topyli> hitchhiker: it's just another wallpaper
<farruinn> hitchhiker, dpkg -L package will always tell you what was installed from a package
<farruinn> and dpkg -L pakcage | grep bin is helpful for finding commands installed by package
<hitchhiker> Ok, thx
<mass> are there gotchas to building a kernel from kernel.org source?
<mass> I need 2.6.9 for an added driver
<farruinn> aigarius, ah, here's the real answer as to why it won't work:
<farruinn> dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture powerpc does not appear in package's list (i386)
<aigarius> :)
<farruinn> oh well, I can at least use mol as long as I get networking working there.
<mass> is there a recommended .config file for ubuntu? Are there patches applied to ubuntu-shipped kernels?
* mass scratches head
<hitchhiker> has anyone else got X.org to work with ATI gfx cards with 3d support?
<Pluk> nobody afaik
<Pluk> except with dri
(mjr/#ubuntu) well, 9250 with the free DRI drivers, but that's probably not what you're asking
<Pluk> but that only possible with radeon9200 and lower, if im notmistaken
(mjr/#ubuntu) Pluk, correct
(mjr/#ubuntu) well, except +50 :)
<Pluk> :D
<Pluk> darn it
<Pluk> so close
<Pluk> ati "promised" there next release will support X.org 6.8.0
<mass> does anyone know if the 9250 can support a 1920x1200 LCD over DVI? :)
<fang_> so I wiped out my MBR with Fedora on accident, and they use different labels for the drives.  I am now running off a live MEPIS cd and I am in my Ubuntu's /boot/grub directory.  HOw can I run grub-install properly?  I can't seem to chroot there for some reason.
<Pluk> nice lcd you got there :)
* mass is very close to just buying one, trying it, and returning if it doesn't work
<mass> Pluk: yes, but being >1600x1200 makes it hard to find video cards and KVMs which support it, unfortunately
<Pluk> true
<mass> the only kvm I've found that supports it is $419 online
<Pluk> autsj
<Pluk> fang_,  only way i know is through rescue disc, chroot or reinstall
<Pluk> in which chroot always worked best
<fang_> should i chroot to /mnt/drive or to /mnt/drive/root/ or where??
<ogra> fang_: assuming ubuntu is mounted in /mnt and you want to install to hda: grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/mnt/boot/grub /dev/hda
<fang_> ogra, I can do that without chrooting?
<ogra> if there is a grub-install on your rescue cd
<ogra> you dont need to chroot...
<fang_> ogra, there is a grub install in the /boot/grub directory of my ubuntu install, and I am booted off of a live (rescue I guess) mepis cd
<ogra> you also can run it with /mnt/sbin/ prefix
<mass> where is the configuration taken to autogenerate the debian section of the grub menu.lst file?
<hitchhiker> There's a new version of synaptic on hoary, anyone installed it yet?
<fang_> whoa...bad interpreter- permission denied.  must be because it's ubuntu64 and this is a 32bit rescue cd
<the_one> hi
<ogra> mass: man update-grub
<the_one> anyone here has experience with bittornado in ubuntu?
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) the_one: I use it
<hitchhiker> lol @ ogra
<ogra> :)
<hitchhiker> sorry, missread what you said :(
<the_one> kneelbeforexorg: I installed it and it doesn't show in the menus, how do I start it? what's the command?
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) the_one: it uses the same commands as bittorrent proper: btdownloadcurses, btdownloadgui, btlaunchmany... etc
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) it doesn't show in the menu, but you can make it a handler manually
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) like, handle .torrent files by running btdownloadgui on it
<the_one> kneelbeforexorg: but what's the command to start it exactly, I never really used the original bittorent so I'm not so familiar with the commands. I have installed also bittornado-gui
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) right
<Vince-0> It sux not bein root, I cant view my /mnt, which means I gotta run apps as other usr
<Vince-0> is there a way around this ?
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) btdownloadgui starts one download in gui mode
<s0cks> /dev/linux/
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) that's almost certainly what you want
<the_one> well...I have some torrents on my vfat partition (i use azureus in windows, but azureus in linux somehow doesn't like files over 2gb in a vfat partition), so I want to download over the same files in the shared partition
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) um
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) once again: btdownloadgui
<the_one> ok
<the_one> will try
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) yeah
<the_one> thanks
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) sure thing
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) you will want to make it a handler for .torrent files, too
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) so that you can just double-click on the torrent to start downloading
<the_one> in "Preffered Applications"?
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) yeah
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) I think so
<the_one> you're right
<the_one> thanks again
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) cool
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) best of luck
<the_one> :)
<xukun> I need to show a screenshop to same peaple which I put it on one of my machines running apache, now I need I think some kind of port forwarding(I,m using a router) so peaple can see this screenshot which is in a local machine, how do I do that?
* s0cks kicks the_one in the groinal area
* KneelBeforeXorg sets s0cks on fire
<will> xukun: check your spelling :)
<xukun> will: dont u get the point?
<will> xukun: yeah sorry, are you running in a GUI?
<Pluk> xukun, portforwarding should be adressed in the manual of your router
<hitchhiker> Well, that was a mistake
<hitchhiker> upgraded synaptic
<hitchhiker> now its dissappered from my Computer menu
<will> anyone here run apache2?
<mass> will: somewhat, whats up?
<xukun> Pluk: portforwarding is not the problem, I know how to do that, but which port shall  I be forwarding?
<Pluk> port 80
<xukun> will: I do
<Pluk> tcp
<Pluk> thatll do for apache
<ogra> xukun: and run a webserver
<will> didnt realise Ubuntu supports its so well
<xukun> ogra: I,m running apache
<ogra> xukun: fine :)
<the_one> KneelBeforeXorg: do you know if there's some other torrent app similar (as advanced options) to azureus on linux?
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) the_one: well, bittornado has some good advanced options.  WHat is it you need?
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) I mean, if you get javur going you could just use azreus, right?
<will> the_one: not yet, but you can use WINE et
<will> cc
<will> etc
<Pluk> :)
<will> KneelBeforeXorg: i use Azureus
<the_one> java is installed and azureus works, but it hangs all the time and I have to disconnect my external drive (vfat) and reconnect it, which mounts it as sdb1 (normally is sda1)
<the_one> it just freezes
<the_one> and the hard red led stays on like it's writing
<the_one> even after I cloze azureus
<will> the_one: have you tried removing all of azureus and all the settings and re-installing?
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) is it a USB drive?
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) you may be using USB1.1
<timte> I rm'd a 2G large file in /var, but df says it still uses 100%. du -sh * in /var doesnt show anything of bigger size.
<the_one> no, 2,5 drive
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) and it's just slow
<will> the_one: i had a problem like that
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) and you're waiting for data to flush
<the_one> will: I deleted twice .azureus and set it up again,same ol' problem
<the_one> I read somewhere in a forum that people who download files over 2gb have this problem with azureus and vfat target partitions
<clavin17> hi - i just tried to install ubuntu on an laptop  - so far it works - but the x-display is not useable  - how can i use ubuntu with the framebuffer?
<will> for speed-----under linux....BITTORNADO
<eim> Is there any way to turn off IPv6 support on Warty (I really don't need it).
<the_one> well...bittornado lacks azureus' features, but at least it looks like it's working so far
<the_one> better than nothing
<the_one> :)
<will> the_one:thats true...if you shut it down.....you cant jsut start it up again unless u manually open the torrent again
<will> i seem to go between the two all the time
<the_one> I liked the send to tray thing in azureus
<will> my favorite client is TORRENTstorm :)
<Seq> does anybody think they could help me tackle why speed scaling isn't working on my pentium-m?
<the_one> anyways, anyone here using ubuntu on a centrino laptop with intel extreme graphics?
<the_one> seq: should work just fine
<Seq> the_one: and it was, im not sure why its not now
<the_one> anyine with the above mentioned vga in ubuntu?
<Seq> the_one: are you getting the 4m memory problem?
<the_one> seq: nope...well, not sure, what do you mean?
<Seq> the_one: there was a problem with the bios only reporting 4M of video memory on certain centrino notebooks with intel graphics and shared memory
<Seq> if i remember, dells stood out, though probably due to popularity
<the_one> I was trying to get wolfenstein ET working in ubuntu, but it's sluggish compared to the one in my windows (can you believe I'm able to play this game on Intel Extreme:)
<RuffianSoldier> bob2 is sleeping
<Seq> the_one: nevermind, different issue. does it support dri?
<the_one> seq, the video memory should increase automatically
<the_one> when more memory is needed
<will> do you get screen corruption?
<the_one> anyone know how I can determine if 3d is enabled in my ubuntu for my graphics adapter?
<will> i have an intel 810 with intergrated gfx and shared memory....
<Seq> glxinfo | grep direct
<will> the_one: run glxgears and if u get over 400 fps its enabled
<will> the_one: also glxinfo tells you a lot
<Pluk> the_one, run glxinfo id it says direct rendering: yes .. you got 3d support
<will> glxinfo | grep #direct rendering#
<Pluk> indeed :)
<will> sorry should be: "direct rendering"
<the_one> I got like 614fps
<will> the_one: try exactly this:glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<Seq> if it means anything to you, dri drivers in my experience don't seem to hold up well to commercial games
<will> does anyone know if you can just swap a gfx card around in ubuntu and it will boot w/out any config?
<Pluk> it will boot but prolly wont load X
<Seq> at least the radeon 7500 in my notebook, and the 9200 in my desktop both ran nwn horribly
<socomm> will: xserver won't, you'll need ton configure your new card.
<the_one> it's ON
<will> socomm: whats the command simply to configure the card, not the mouse etc etc
<the_one> but still, can't figure why games won't run in ubuntu as smooth as in windows
<socomm> will: unless you're using the vesa driver which works with just about any video adapter.
<will> i remember the days of VESA and hercules :)
<the_one> I got the linux native version, it's not like I'm using cedega or something
<iz> 20836 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4167.200 FPS
<ogra> will: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Seq> the_one: drivers, mostly. which is why nvidia has inroads in linux gaming
<will> ogra: im xorg
<iz> thats nice for gaming
<will> i cant game on a 500mhz celeron :(
<Pluk> couldnt get my laptop with a nvidia card :(
<socomm> will: `xf86cfg -textmode' just switch the video driver, you don't have to fiddle around with the other options.
<Seq> Pluk: me either
<the_one> seq: do you have any idea how good is the intel extreme driver for linux supposed to be?
<ogra> will: hmmm..... probbly with the xorg package name then
<joha> Hi all
<Pluk> but i still have good hopes ati will come with improved drivers... i know im an idiot
<Pluk> :P
<Seq> the_one: since it's not made by intel, and (assumingly, im not looking this up) there is no hardware docs available, not as good as windows
<socomm> will: it's the `configure card' option configure your new card and write your configuration file, and run `/etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<the_one> pluk: remember the good ol' days in black & white PCs?
<Pluk> :D
<the_one> there were no such problems back then...
<the_one> everybody was happy
<socomm> the_one: you mean monochrome displays?
<Pluk> Commodore 64 times :P
<the_one> socomm: couldn't find the right term, yeah
<the_one> PACMAN RULES, DUDE!
<the_one> :)
<Pluk> hehe
<joha> What packages does XINE need so it can play DVDs?
<will> brb ppl
<the_one> joha: libdvdcss
<ogra> joha: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<socomm> libdvdcss == illegal
<the_one> you can get also w32codecs while you're at it
<the_one> if you know how to find them
<the_one> it's ILLEGAL
<ogra> the_one: wrong.....
<the_one> depends what country you're in
<socomm> Unless you live outside of the U.S.
<ogra> the_one: youre just not allowed to distribute them :)
<the_one> socomm: I was about to say it
<Pluk> libdvdcss2 prolly
<joha> Thanks the_one, ogra
<joha> socomm: ?? why that?
<xenonite> i want to submit a bug but i don't know the package where the fonts:/// folder is in.
<xenonite> how can i find out?
<ogra> xenonite: its nautilus or gnome-vfs
<joha> the_one: No I have video stuff working here, but I'm setting up a computer that'll be in a shops window so it only needs to be able to play DVDs, no encoded video files.
<socomm> joha: ummm ... regioning reasons.
<ogra> xenonite: rather gnome-vfs
<xenonite> thx
<joha> socomm: Wierd shit. People shouldn't be so crazy after money.
<xenonite> ogra, gnome-vfs2?
<bratsche> Has anyone had problems starting up and finding panel applets unable to load?
<ogra> xenonite: yup
<bratsche> This just started right now for me.
<bratsche> "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet".
<socomm> joha: yeah, movie studios want you to buy different region dvd's if you live in different countries.
<ogra> joha: for different prices indeed
* joha despite being German is anyways only interested in English DVDs
<ogra> joha: from where ?
<xenonite> alright, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3983 submitted
<bratsche> This is happening also for "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet"
<the_one> guys..how do I actually make bottornado the default app for torents? my brain seems like it's not gonna help right now, maybe yours hasn't throttled yet to 100MHz..
<the_one> ;)
<socomm> joha: english is a germanic language.
<ogra> socomm: lol
<Pluk> hahahha lol
<eim> I'm experiencing many network collission on eth0, all configs seem to be ok. Any ideas on how to debug this? Thanks.
<Pluk> my parents bought kill bill
<Pluk> and then realized it wasnt really their genre
<Pluk> hehe free kill bill for me :)
<PenguinBoy> afternoon guys!
<Pluk> hiya PenguinBoy
<socomm> Hmmm ... a sed error when trying to upgrade, anyone know anything about this?
<the_one> penguinboy: good evening
<the_one> :)
<PenguinBoy> 8=D
<ogra> socomm: refresh your soureces list :)
<ogra> sources
<ogra> socomm: youre on hoary, right ?
<Pluk> i thought the sed error was fixed already?
<Pluk> ah indeed maybe old sources
<xukun> ubuntu does not work with freenx
<ogra> Pluk: if your package list isnt up to date ....
<socomm> ogra: Yes.
<ogra> xukun: its planned for hoary
<xukun> ogra: I,m using hoary
<ogra> xukun: no primary goal though
<socomm> ogra: `apt-get update' should do it, right?
<PenguinBoy> anyone have any trouble installign straw???
<ogra> xukun: if hoary comes out....you are using the dev branch :)..... hoary is april......
<ogra> socomm: yep
<Nefarous> Can't set DVD-RW dma mode using hdparm "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted" any known workaround?
<socomm> ogra: Thanks.
<xukun> ogra: take a look of this if dont mind: http://137.56.103.211:49021/remote_nxserver_screenshot.png
<socomm> Nefarous: you probably need to enable it into your kernel. Dunno if it's enabled in ubuntus stock kernel.
<Nefarous> socomm: any chance there is a option I can pass during the module load?
<the_one> question for people in the know: is there something similar to dvdshrink in linux, or some port of it in the future?
<socomm> Nefarous: there may be, but I haven't used the ubuntu kernel so you're pretty much on your own.
<Amaranth> whats the default root password for mysql-server?
<socomm> the_one: what is dvdshrink.
<Nefarous> socomm: sorry, I thought I was on the *ubuntu* channel <smirk>
<Pluk> :P
<ogra> Nefarous: its a bug in the order the ide drivers are loaded.....
<socomm> Nefarous: hang around there maybe someone who can help you. I'm using a custom kernel that's all.
<ogra> Nefarous: make sure your chipset driver is loaded before any ide- drivers
<ogra> i.e. ide-disk ide-cd
<Amaranth> nevermind
<xukun> ogra: what do you think of that,  when I make a nx connection to hoary system, from other os non than ubuntu it self that is how far it goes
<the_one> socomm: it's a program which let's you "shrink" a dvd9 to fit on a dvd5 (regular dvd-r), of course, I'm talking about unencrypted dvds
<ogra> xukun: are you sure aou are on ubuntu....? i see kde ;)
<ogra> xukun: i have no idea, sorry....never used nx
<xukun> ogra: the system I,m using now is not hoary, and is what I,m talking about
<xukun> or ubuntu
<ogra> xukun: i know....just kidding :)
<socomm> the_one: not that I know of.
<Nefarous> orga: will go try that, many thanks ...
<ogra> xukun: i know it is planned for inclusion (gnome client i guess) and if its possible in time, then in hoary.....
<xukun> who is using mac os and connecting to my system? :)
<the_one> guys, gotta go
<the_one> see you around
<the_one> bye
<Pluk> cya the_one
<mroth> about to do a fresh install of hoary.  are there any ISOs for a checkmark yet or should I just do a warty cd install and then upgrade from that?
<RuffianSoldier> bob2 is awesome
<pepsi_> bob3!
<socomm> bob?
<socks> Changing my setup around
<socks> sorry for the join/quit spam
<the_one> i'm back
<Pluk> so soon? :)
<the_one> couldn't live without being here!
<Pluk> good :)
<sleon> hi
<sleon> is there no mplayer package for ubuntu?
<Pluk> hi sleon
<the_one> guys, in bittornado the light is always yellow, what's wrong? I can't make it use the whole bandwith either
<madsen> hey hey. :)
<ogra> sleon: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<madsen> Am I the only one without kernel boot splash?
<sleon> ogra, *GGG
<sleon> ogra, are you a bot? nice bot :)
<ogra> hehe
<Pluk> just a well scripted irc client :)
<sleon> nice
<ogra> i'm the guy that invented the brain to mem clipboard ;)
<Pluk> or someone with great typing skills :D
<the_one> brb
<sleon> ogra, are you serious?
<sleon> :)
<ogra> sleon: lol
<socks> My room is a fucking filth bucket, but I am working on it. Sorry if I am mad, this is nonstop work.
<ramzez> hi everyone
<sleon> is there a way to view the virtual packages section from synaptics?
<ramzez> i am new in linux, hope you can help me sometimes :-)
<sleon> ramzez, sure
<ramzez> always wanted to install it and finally did
<mass> the_one: probably your firewall is preventing  you from exposing a port to the world
<mass> the_one: that limits the possible ways to connect to peers from 3 to 1
<ramzez> how is "speedstep" works under linux, it looks to me that acpi is recognised currectly, i even have a battery icon, is there a way to check what is current cpu speed?
<pisuke> ramzez, add the cpufreq applet to the panel
<ramzez> pisuke, how?
<one_2_one> any ppc user here ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) right click -> add to panel -> cpu freq
<RuffianSoldier> Who here uses Ubuntu as a server?
<pisuke> bob2, thx
<pisuke> less typing
(bob2/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: lots of people
<pisuke> :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) it's best to just ask your question instead of meta-asking
<sleon> ramzez, have you solved it?
<sleon> ramzez, right click on the panel
<sleon> ramzez, choose add. then choose cpu scaling monitor
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, ?? meta-asking?
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: ask to ask
<pisuke> bbye
<RuffianSoldier> ogra, what is ask to ask?  I just wanted to know who uses Ubuntu on there server
(bob2/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: lots of people do, do you want all hundred of them to say so?
<bash> some one install medal of honor in ubuntu ?
<sleon> can i ask it again? is there a virtual packages section in synaptics?
<xenonite> try it with cedega/winex
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: well, that is very silly
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, im very silly
<gen> obviously
<ogra> sleon: not at the current state....but mvo (the developer) is always open to good suggestions
<davide> hello, i am new to linux. i have a laptop hp zv5000 . i installed ubuntu but the audio doesn't work, can anybody help me?
<xenonite> russiansoldier: do you use ubuntu?
<JStrike> I dont think wine (and therefor cedaga) works that well under Ubuntu
<RubenV> JStrike: why wouldn't it?
<lonewolff> evening all, how can i write to a cd in ubuntu? (not a scsi drive)
<RubenV> it's just not supported
<RubenV> ubuntu is just debian after all
<gen> not supported doesnt mean doesnt work
(bob2/#ubuntu) lonewolff: data cd?
<JStrike> RubenV : Apps that are known to work in Wine without any modification, dont work under Ubuntu with Wine
<sleon> ogra, nice, second question: i added two repositores from restricted format page, updated package lists in synpatics after that, now i can install mozilla, but can not see mozilla-mplayer, why?
<sleon> ogra, it is listed on the page
<RubenV> JStrike: that's rather a matter of the version of wine packaged
<JStrike> RubenV : I assume Ubuntu modifies the wine packages
<RubenV> ubuntu doesn't ship wine afaik
<lonewolff> bob2: yes, i want to write an iso to cd
<JStrike> Nope. But the wine package in Multiverse doesn't work
<lonewolff> but cdrecord wont write it
<RubenV> that's not ubunu's fault
(bob2/#ubuntu) lonewolff: right click on it in nautilus
<RubenV> multiverse is totally unsupported
<ogra> sleon: i see it..... did you add marillat ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) lonewolff: you're using cdrecord wrong: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc foo.iso
<sleon> ogra, yes...
(bob2/#ubuntu) or whatever ide device your burner is
<ogra> sleon: testing ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) wine is not in multiberse
(bob2/#ubuntu) it's unambiguously Free
<davide> hello, i am new to linux. i have a laptop hp zv5000 . i installed ubuntu but the audio doesn't work, can anybody help me? the audio card is an ati soundmax i believe.
<sleon> ogra, no main, on the page is told to add main
<spacey`ki> that nx stuff looks cool
<sleon> ogra, a yes
<sleon> ogra, Distibution Testing section main
<JStrike> RubenV : I am aware of that. I wasn't looking for cannonical support
<sleon> yes i added it that way
<ogra> sleon: eith a small t ?
<ogra> with
<RubenV> those are debian packages
<sleon> ogra, yes
<sleon> ogra, cut and paste from page
<ogra> hmm, should be there then
<JStrike> I was just informing whoever was talking about Cedega
<sleon> ogra, could it be removed?
<RubenV> cedega is a patched wine
<sleon> ogra, when did you updated it last time?
<RubenV> could as well work
<sleon> ogra, and also why is there no firefox 1.0 in the repositories?
<spacey`ki> someone tested this nx?
<ogra> sleon: i updated yesterday....but dont use mplayer....
<RubenV> sleon: there is in hoary
<sleon> ogra, i see mplayerplug-in but no mozilla-mplayer
<sleon> RubenV, hoary??
<mass> with the new md raid package, I have a /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf file - but the /dev/* entries are not there when the raid is being set up :(
<RubenV> sleon: the development branch
<JStrike> bob2 : Shouldn't Wine fall unde exactly the same boat as Mono?
<RubenV> warty is stable
(bob2/#ubuntu) JStrike: huh? both are Free software.
<sleon> RubenV, should i use it or not?
<gen> if you like fixing stuff over time, sure
<JStrike> bob2 : I am aware. But isn't Mono in multiverse?
<sleon> also can i ask what  are deb-src repositories for?
<sleon> gen, a ok
<ogra> sleon: hmm, you are right, its not in the archive anymore....
<sleon> ogra, a ok
(bob2/#ubuntu) JStrike: don't think so
<mass> sleon: for the source code to the packages, apt-get source and the like
<sleon> mass, will it then automaticcly build packages from it?
<sleon> a la bsd
(bob2/#ubuntu) sleon: source packages
<mass> sleon: you have to initiate it I believe
<sleon> a ok
<mass> cd <package dir> && dpkg-buildpackage
<sleon> but source packages can not be build automatically?
<sleon> then apt get downloads and auto builds then then installs
<RubenV> mass: you rather need something like dpkg-buildpkg -rfakeroot
<ogra> sleon: they can with apt.....
<RubenV> :)
<mass> RubenV: aww, I do everything as real root
<sleon> ogra, and how? :)
* mass puts that file on his desktop and in /tmp with all his credit card #s
<gen> mass, you don't like security do you
<ogra> sleon: sudo apt-get source -b <packagename>
<sleon> ogra, interesting, will it also build all dependences?
<MaFioZoX> hey ya tu quelqun qui a dja installer un serveur counter strike???
<ogra> sleon: sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename> pulls in all needed dev packages....but doesnt compile them .... its not gentoo ;)
<gen> english mafizox
<MaFioZoX> ok
<sleon> ogra, hehhee... i switched from gentoo recently you know?
<MaFioZoX> who now how to install a counter strike server on linux?
<ogra> sleon: you sounded like ;)
<MaFioZoX> who now how to install a counter strike server on linux?
<sleon> MaFioZoX, do you speak german?
<MaFioZoX> no french...
<MaFioZoX> and a bit ienglish<
<sleon> MaFioZoX, i have german instructions here
<MaFioZoX> ok...
<sleon> MaFioZoX, but i translate them with bubblefish
<gen> sleon, obviously that wont help
<MaFioZoX> ok
<MaFioZoX> give me
<billytwowilly> MaFioZoX, how did you get a videotron.ca hostname? I thought shaw bought them
<sleon> gen, really?
<gen> this is before you said the translation part
<gen> :)
<sleon> :)
<MaFioZoX> bb its my internet
* mass curses his lack of an initrd
<ogra> mass: what do you need it for ?
<MaFioZoX> what is it?
<mass> initrd.img?
<mass> just a small, barely interesting file needed for my kernel to boot :P
<ogra> mass: yeah....there are enough precompiled ones.....
<madsen> Hmm, is there supposed to be a bootsplash in the std installation of Ubuntu?
<ogra> mass: you build your own kernel  ?
<mass> ogra: had to
<ogra> madsen: nope....
<ogra> mass: why that :/
<madsen> mass: Then why didn't you build an initrd with it, if you selected an initrd enabled kernel?
<mass> ogra: one of the device drivers I needed is only in 2.6.9
<Tomcat_> Famous last words...
<mass> madsen: because I'm goofy? its just a different make-kpkg target right?
<Tomcat_> "Ubuntu is the best distro I've seen so far" - Me
<Tomcat_> :o
<mass> I like ubuntu so far :)
<mass> even though the md stuff was a little torturous
<Tomcat_> I installed it on my brand new laptop on Friday...
<Tomcat_> Everything just works...
<ogra> sudo make-kpkg --revision your.rev --append_to_version -3-yourprocessor --initrd binary
<Tomcat_> SpeedStepping, Laptop-mode...
<HWolf> Tomcat_ It'd be interesting if the laptop where smoking now...
<madsen> ogra: Hmm, ok, 'cause the 'splash' option to the kernel in grub kinda indicated it and I couldn't see why it didn't work.
<billytwowilly> Tomcat_, I noticed that too. I used to be a suse user.
<ogra> mass: builds a initrd in the package
<ogra> madsen: that would be only a splash for the grub menu.....bootsplash is a bit more....
<madsen> mass: I can't remember, I never used it. I just build my kernel without initrd.
<Tomcat_> I'm still wondering if I really want to trade battery life and duration for hd life, but I guess I'll do it (laptop-mode)
<mass> ogra,madsen: do I also need to install this cramfs patch that it is warning me about?
<madsen> ogra: No, the grub-splash is not a kernel option...
<ogra> madsen: whats what i said, yes ;)
<MaFioZoX> re
<ogra> thats
<socomm> ogra: boot-splash?
<Tomcat_> Well, cye.
<MaFioZoX> who know counter strike?
<ogra> socomm, madsen: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash
<socomm> ogra: I see.
<madsen> ogra: The "kernel" line from my grub reads: "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8-1-3-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash" and _that's_ what I'm talking about...
<skeff> What's decent IMAP mailbox notifier to put on the Gnome panel?
<madsen> MaFioZoX: I played a couple of years ago..
<sleon> MaFioZoX, http://server.counter-strike.net/server.php?cmd=howto&show=linux this site is the main counter strike server info site, for all plattforms
<ogra> madsen: yep...you can add a splashscreen to the grub menu....
<sleon> http://server.counter-strike.net/server.php?cmd=howto&show=linux
<madsen> ogra: But that's not in the menu.lst as a option to the kernel!
<Juerd> Is it possible to switch keymaps using a key combination?
<MaFioZoX> thank
<Juerd> If this is the "changes group" thing, then it is broken.
<mass> hmm
<ogra> madsen: no, you would have to add an option.....
<sleon> MaFioZoX, http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/trurl_pagecontent?lp=en_fr&trurl=http%3a%2f%2fserver.counter-strike.net%2fserver.php%3fcmd%3dhowto%26show%3dlinux
<sleon> MaFioZoX, here in french
<madsen> ogra: Precisely, so here's my question: Why the "splash" option to the kernel? (Since it has _nothing_ to do with a grub-splash.)
<HWolf> @find Rebel Angel
<HWolf> Whoops.
<HWolf> Damn.
<MaFioZoX> ok tank
<HWolf> Sorry guys.
<ogra> madsen: baecause you only have to add the picture and it wil get used probably....
<mass> ok, I'm going to just assume this patch make-kpkg is complaining about is for the 2.4 series
* mass crosses fingers
<madsen> ogra: No, as I just told you, that's a completely different thing!
<ogra> madsen: we are talking about a grub background to the grub menu, arent we ?
<madsen> ogra: The "splash" in the "kernel" line of menu.lst has nothing - I repeat - _nothing_ to do with grub-splash.
<madsen> ogra: No, I'm talking about a bootsplash... A splash-screen that is shown while the kernel is booting... It has nothing to do with grub.
<madsen> ogra: ... other than grub can boot it.
<ogra> madsen: there simply is no kind of splash in ubuntu now, i have no clue why someone decided this option shoudl be in ther ok ?
<madsen> ogra: Ok, I'm glad you finally understood my question. :) I'm sorry I got a bit harsh there... I just got frustrated that we kept talking about different things.
<ogra> madsen: k :)
<xenonite> skeff: sylpheed might be interesting for IMAP
<Juerd> How to switching keymaps; anyone?
<Juerd> s/ing//
<Juerd> (Without visiting the Keyboard dialog, that is)
<madsen> Juerd: I think you can do a 'dpkg-reconfigure console-data', but I'm not sure... Or are you talking about non-console keymaps?
<madsen> Juerd: Oh, in X?
<Juerd> X, yes.
<madsen> Juerd: You can do it in XF86Config iirc.
<madsen> Juerd: let me check, hang on a sec
<Juerd> I know that, but I wish to do it on the fly
<Juerd> That is: a keyboard combination or panel applet that calls setxkbmap and alternates between two (or more) layouts
<madsen> Juerd: Oh, hmm... Then I'm not really sure...
<ogra> Juerd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 will ask you .....
<Juerd> Windows has it, KDE has it, but I can't find something similar in Ubuntu
<aigarius> Juerd: add a Keyboard switcher applet to panel
<Juerd> The Keyboard dialog lets one configure multiple maps, but only the first one is used.
<ogra> Juerd: it is prefiled with the current defaults, so just hit enter till the keymap dialog
<Juerd> aigarius: Eh. I haven't found that, even though I was looking for it.
<aigarius> Juerd: right click on the free space on the panel -> Add -> ...
<mass> can I enter japanese text or support a japanese locale on ubuntu?
<madsen> Juerd: "Keyboard Indicator" in "Add to panel..."
<Juerd> ogra: It's much easier to type "setxkbmap dvorak" than to type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" :)
<ogra> Juerd: sure, but is this permanent ?
<Juerd> aigarius, madsen: Thanks. I don't know why I didn't see it the last 4 times I looked there.
<Matt|> hi ladies. Who knows how hotplug works? I want to remove some things
<Juerd> ogra: No, I was looking for non-permanent changes.
<ogra> Juerd: ah, ok :)
<madsen> Juerd: np, the new layout of "Add to panel..." is a bit confusing imo... I liked the old menu-style thingy.
<Juerd> I'm a vim fanatic. I've edited XF86Config-4 long before I've reconfigured any package ;)
(mjr/#ubuntu) Matt|, add modules that you don't want loaded to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<aigarius> Juerd: be aware this switcher has a lot of strange limitations - like no more than 4 languages
<Matt|> mjr, magic thanks
<aigarius> madsen: me too - it was more reasonable
<Juerd> aigarius: That's okay. As long as it can alternate between US QWERTY and US Dvorak, that's fine with me
<Matt|> mjr, where is the list of things which is DOES load do you know?
<Juerd> (Which are called "U.S. English" and "Dvorak", which is strange)
<ogra> Matt|: below /etc/hotplug ?
<Juerd> It has nothing to do with "English"
<Juerd> It's the US layout
<Matt|> ok
(mjr/#ubuntu) Matt|, haven't had to check, since it pretty much loads everything I might want ;)
<aigarius> Juerd: I am having a major discussion with the autor of that thing to fix the limitations which were not there in gnome 2.4
<Matt|> there is also a hotplug.d
<Juerd> Countries, not languages, make keyboard layouts!!
<ogra> Matt|: for scripts on events i guess
<Juerd> Anyway, thanks. afk
<Matt|> ogra, thanks
<madsen> Juerd: Hmm, sorry, misunderstood you... Hmm... Good question.
<Matt|> ogra, i'm pretty sure i don't need hotplug, except that my sound doesn't work without it :(
<Matt|> ogra, so i was thinking maybe just load the sound modules
<ogra> Matt|: i woudnt drop hotplug.....
<Matt|> ogra, that's what they all say
<Matt|> ;p
<ogra> Matt|: cares for a lot more than your sound..... look in /etc/hotplug.....
<Felix_> hello
<Matt|> ogra, will do
<Matt|> ogra, but i haven't run it on the last boot and everything else with working
<Felix_> hi
<fissy> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<fissy> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<fissy> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<fissy> configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 2.4.0 not installed - please install first ***
<Matt|> on other distros i've run they've always had a script which activated my sound without the hotplug script
<fissy> what do i need to install?
<fissy> obviously i have gtk+ installed
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) fissy: you need gtk+ development
<fissy> ahh k, ta
<MaFioZoX> hey it dont wrk (for counter strike server)
<ogra> Matt|: its your system ;) if you are fine without it.....but dont blame anybody about misfunction..... :)
<Matt|> ogra, i never blame people
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) fissy: libgtk2.0-dev probably
<ogra> Matt|: true :)
<ogra> fissy: what do you compile ?
<Matt|> ogra, does hotplug run all the time, or just when it is called?
<fissy> sjoerd, yep getting
<fissy> ogra, 'itouch' uses your 'internet keyboard' buttons in beep
(mjr/#ubuntu) hotplug is invoked only when it has something to do
<fissy> ogra, did you have any thoughts on my sftp problem, if you remember me asking
<socomm> All right how do I enable CPU_FREQ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) socomm: it's already enabled in ubuntu kernels
<Matt|> mjr, so it controls plug and play usb?
<ogra> fissy: nautius.... ?
(mjr/#ubuntu) Matt|, yes
<ogra> +l
<socomm> bob2: I'm rolling my own, would you happen to where it's located?
(mjr/#ubuntu) when an usb device is plugged in or removed, hotplug is called to handle it
<MaFioZoX> ogra, hey you website dont work(for my cs linux server)
<fissy> ogra, yep in nautilus, connections time out because the sftp server doesn't respond with a password prompt in time
<ogra> MaFioZoX: my website ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) socomm: why?
<xenonite> MaFioZoX: look in google for the cs-intallation on linux
<socomm> bob2: because I'd like to use that particular option ...
<MaFioZoX> ogra, the web site you give me...
<MaFioZoX> xenonite, ok i will try...
<ogra> fissy: no, lbut there is gftp , its able to do sftp.....probably a workaround
<Matt|> mjr, ok i will keep running it then ;)
<socomm> bob2: nix that I found the option.
(bob2/#ubuntu) socomm: I mean, why are you building your own kernel to begin with?
(bob2/#ubuntu) if ubuntu is missing something, please file a bug
(mjr/#ubuntu) Matt|, well you'd better :)
(mjr/#ubuntu) Matt|, it also does most pci card drivers
<Matt|> only usb and sound isn't working without it
<ogra> MaFioZoX: this was sleon......not me :)
<socomm> bob2: I just like to add funky stuff to my kernel, it's nothing against ubuntus kernel.
(bob2/#ubuntu) socomm: what sort of stuff?
<ogra> socomm: what could be funky and missing in the ubuntu stok kernel ?
<Matt|> *laughs*
<ogra> +c
<socomm> boot-splash, ummm ....
<ogra> socomm: better help with usplash.....
(bob2/#ubuntu) haha
<ogra> socomm: to get this forward :)
<socomm> ogra: I'm not into that.
<Matt|> on my computer building a clean kernel has helped to let me see how much battery time i have left
<ogra> Matt|: hmm, on my laptops this worked by default.....
<Matt|> ogra, not here :(
<ogra> Matt|: and this sony here has a very weird bios from 1999
<Matt|> loads of people come in here with HP and compaq lappys and have acpi problems
<ogra> Matt|: thats true.... dell is still more worse......
<Matt|> really?
<Pluk> thk god mine is ibm
<Pluk> :)
<Matt|> i thought ubuntu was good with laptops
<Matt|> someone told me that
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) I will never understand ACPI
<ogra> Matt|: but if the manufactuer sels a bad bios.....
<ogra> +l
<Matt|> ogra, *laughs*
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) every time I wrestle with APM, someone says "Use ACPI instead!"
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) so I try it
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) and then I ask "uh, so how the hell do I suspend?"
<Matt|> ogra, it's not the manufacturer
(bob2/#ubuntu) if you want good laptop support, buy a properly supported laptop, like an x40
<Matt|> ogra, its the ubuntu unfortunately
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) and the answer is usually "OMFG u n00b that's not what it's for!!!!"
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) why the hell is it a replacement for APM then?
<Pluk> or a t42
<ogra>  KneelBeforeXorg: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto
<fissy> ogra, gftp hates me
<gen> how fissy?
<ogra> fissy: beat it :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) KneelBeforeXorg: anyone who uses the "word" "n00b" is a moron and can be ignored
<baluba> fissy, lftp
<fissy> ogra, never got it to work, i always get an error about the sftp executable error not being in the right place or something
<Matt|> bob2, i'll second that
<fissy> and thats on any linux operating system
<socomm> Oh yeah I like to have my very own graphic penguin on boot up.
<gen> fissy, quite a big dif between command line and not
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) bob2: it's a characterization
<ogra> baluba: gnome frontend ?
<fissy> gftp hates me independent of what i've installed it on
(bob2/#ubuntu) KneelBeforeXorg: yes
<gen> ehhh that was supposed to go to baluba
<Chibi> Hrmm... Is framebuffer compiled into the kernel?
<fissy> lftp?
(bob2/#ubuntu) KneelBeforeXorg: but asking "how do I suspend" means you're probably screwed already
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) bob2: I was using the dorkspeak to point out what a ridiculous response it is.  They don't actually type like that.
<Matt|> Chibi, yeah guess so
<aigarius> well I have a HP nx9005 and ACPI is working just fine here as soon as Local APIC is turned off (it hand on boot if that is on)
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) bob2: but the general consensus is that ACPI doesn't *do* that sort of thing
<fissy> i can cope with command line btw, but i'm really trying to get this setup for a friend who can't
<Matt|> aigarius, you had to turn it off by hand tho huh?
(bob2/#ubuntu) KneelBeforeXorg: of course it does
<gen> what are your problems with gftp fissy
(bob2/#ubuntu) KneelBeforeXorg: just not on broken laptops
<Matt|> aigarius, doesn't fix my prob sadly :(
<aigarius> Matt|: no
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) bob2: and "broken" seems to mean a vast majority
<Matt|> aigarius, really?
(bob2/#ubuntu) KneelBeforeXorg: yes, it does
<ogra> KneelBeforeXorg: its a metter of ignoring standards
<ogra> +a
(bob2/#ubuntu) vast vast majority
<Chibi> Debian kernel compiles are a bitch. :P
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) all this is well and good
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) but why the hell do distros jump toward it when it doesn't *work*?
<aigarius> Matt|: this laptop has no APM only ACPI and if ACPI is compiled into kernel it all just works
<baluba> gen, it's really, really handy, just a handfull of command to do everything. beside that gftp always gave me little problems
(bob2/#ubuntu) "jump toward it"?
(bob2/#ubuntu) most machines only support one or the other
<Matt|> aigarius, well here too, but i was simply saying that it doesn't on ubuntu
<gen> baluba, yeah i know. i love lftp, i want a ui front end for it though.
<aigarius> Matt|: ubuntu propably has APM in kernel and that can interfere
<Matt|> aigarius, i think it is a patch tbh
(bob2/#ubuntu) no, it doesn't
(bob2/#ubuntu) both apm and acpi are modules
<fissy> gen: <ogra> baluba: gnome frontend ?
<fissy> <fissy> gftp hates me independent of what i've installed it on
<fissy> <bob2> KneelBeforeXorg: yes
<fissy> <Chibi> Hrmm... Is framebuffer compiled into the kernel?
<fissy> <gen> ehhh that was supposed to go to baluba
<fissy> <fissy> lftp?
<oktech> hello everyone
<fissy> <bob2> KneelBeforeXorg: but asking "how do I suspend" means you're probably screwed already
<fissy> shit
<fissy> sorry all
<fissy> stupid clipboard
<baluba> :)
<Matt|> aigarius, yeah i have em both compiled as modules in my vanilla kernel and it works fine
<oktech> just shitched to ubuntu linux os
<mike998> hey all... I'm trying to play Quake2 using the supplied packages in synaptic, but when I try to start it, I get an error that LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: No such file or directory and that Error: Couldn't fall back to software refresh!...  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  Google is not much help on this one
<oktech> switched
<baluba> oktech, welcome
<fissy> gen: 3: Protocol Initialization
<fissy> There was an error initializing a SSH connection with the remote server. The error message from the remote server follows:
<fissy> bash: line 1: sftp-server: command not found
<oktech> now, the first logical question for me is this
<oktech>  how do I install a programm on linux???
<Chibi> mike998- Install SDL
<Matt|> oktech, welcome
<mike998> Chibi: I will try it
<Matt|> oktech, you use the Synaptic package manger, in the Computer -> System menu
(bob2/#ubuntu) oktech: you mean on ubuntu? wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<oktech> ok, thanks i will have a look there!
<ogra> bob2: this wiki is terrible broken
<will> does linux in general support USB keyboards on boot ?
<mike998> Chibi: silly question - you mean libsdl-sound1.2 - right?
<Chibi> No.
<Chibi> I mean ALL of sdl. the graphic parts included.
(bob2/#ubuntu) ogra: and people keep doing stupid things like changing the frontpage
<Matt|> OMG!
<Matt|> it is so hard to keep track of where the wiki is these days
(bob2/#ubuntu) the wiki location has changed once
(bob2/#ubuntu) ever
<ogra> bob2: who has access there, thought it would be closed for the public
(bob2/#ubuntu) will: that's a bios question
<Matt|> well it is still wrong on ubuntu-arkwork
<Matt|> art
(bob2/#ubuntu) ogra: anyone can.  someone went and made it like 5 pages long
<Chibi> It's a wiki. Anyone can change it o_O
<Chibi> I've done a bit to it myself :D
<ogra> bob2: ;)  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3951
<Matt|> bob2, also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewFrontPage is out of date isn't it?
<will> bob2: oh yeah....doh!
<Chibi> Still need to write a wine section.
(bob2/#ubuntu) Matt|: anything on wiki.u.c is probably out of date
<Matt|> bob2, quite
<JStrike> Chibi : Would be great to find out how to get wine working
<Lyresto> hello
(bob2/#ubuntu) you need to do more than just install wine?
(bob2/#ubuntu) then wine in Debian needs some bugs filed
<Chibi> bob2- Wine generally needs tweaking to do certain things.
<JStrike> Well, clearly so
<Chibi> Some people don't know that.
(bob2/#ubuntu) why doesn't it do it automatically?
(bob2/#ubuntu) do the wine people know this?
<Chibi> ....
<Matt|> it is ubuntu-artwork which supplies the homepage still right?
<mroth> hmm.. i have a brand new warty install that is freezing on boot.  gets to "Ok, booting the kernel" and then nothing
<Chibi> Yes. It's an ALPHA peice of software, and still highly expirimental.
(bob2/#ubuntu) Matt|: it won't be changed in warty, I'd think
<Matt|> bob2, hoary?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Chibi: yes, but can you give me an example of when/why it needs tweaking?
<JStrike> Wine (From WineHQ) is supposed to work out the box with an app I am trying to get running. So clearly the Ubuntu packagers are changing something in the config
(bob2/#ubuntu) Matt|: I thought it'd been done already
<Matt|> the address is /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html, so i guess it's still that package
<Chibi> When the program you're trying to run DOESN'T run. :P
<mirak> why can't we do hardlinks on folders ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) JStrike: so when you bulid it from upstream's source, it works fine?
<Chibi> JStrike- Nothing runs out of the box with a pre-compile wine, because you haven't set it up yet.
(bob2/#ubuntu) mirak: http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/sf/linux/2004-q2/0018.html
<Lyresto> why does the same DNS server lasts at least 30 seconds to resolve a name with ubuntu/firefox and less than a second with w98/firefox?
<Chibi> Lyresto- Windows keeps a large archive of names for you per session.
<Lyresto> Chibi, thanks
<Chibi> Also the reason you have to reboot when someone changes an IP or nameserver.
<Chibi> On windows.
(bob2/#ubuntu) Chibi: so does firefox
(bob2/#ubuntu) Lyresto: does disabling ipv6 help?
<Lyresto> i'll try
(bob2/#ubuntu) Lyresto: do you know how?
<Lyresto> yes
<Matt|> Lyresto, there is a nice guide on ubuntuforums
<mirak> bob2: I have read that it was to prevent circularities, but kernel handles sym links circularities already
<Lyresto> Matt|, thanks
<mirak> bob2: however I don't understand this "prevent your directory tree from becoming an arbitrary mishmash."
<Lyresto> Chibi, are you spanish?
(mjr/#ubuntu) mirak, well, there's the matter of where the ".." points and loops and such
<Chibi> Nope.
<topyli> does ide-scsi still help when cd burning makes you cry?
<ogra> topyli: nope
(bob2/#ubuntu) topyli: no
(mjr/#ubuntu) ide-scsi adds pepper spray to the mix
(bob2/#ubuntu) topyli: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc
<ogra> topyli: dev=/dev/hdX
<mirak> mjr: I was thinking that ln could check if you are trying to create a circularity, but it would consume a lot of resource probably
<topyli> bob2: yes, that works for xcdroast too. nautilus-cd-burner can't be told anything though, it seems
(bob2/#ubuntu) topyli: it just Works for me
<topyli> bob2: congratulations :)
<Lyresto> thanks everybody for the help. :-)
(bob2/#ubuntu) mirak: doesn't that require keeping the whole filesystem metadata in memory?
<Lyresto> bye
(bob2/#ubuntu) topyli: ie you've found a bug
(bob2/#ubuntu) Lyresto: it helped?
(mjr/#ubuntu) yah, if nautilus-cd-burner doesn't find the drive, report it
<topyli> bob2: ok, let's file it
<mirak> bob2: well the file system is just a tree
<topyli> let me reverse the ide-scsi stuff first so i don't forget before i reboot someday :)
<mirak> bob2: it would push to do a tree run in width
<mirak> I don't how to call this
<ddepiano> Is it possible with the Ubuntu installer to install over my Mandrake distro and preserve my /home on a second hard drive?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) ddepiano: depends on how you have it setup
<ogra> ddepiano: if you know the deviace name.....
<ogra> -a
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) if /home was already on a device which you know the name of, then yes
<ddepiano> HrdwrBoB: I have two hard drives.  /home is on its own hard drive.  Everything else is on another
<Chibi> ddepiano- Simply delete everything except the files you want to keep, and install ubuntu without formatting your disk.
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) ddepiano: well then, it'll be easy
<ogra> ddepiano: you can select it and tell it not to touch the data in the partitioning tool
<ddepiano> Awesome, and I assume I should add those user names that correspond to the /home user space post install correct?
<ogra> ddepiano: you wil only be asked to add one user.....if mandrake uses the same uid (1000) it will work flawless....
<ddepiano> I think the id from mandrake is 500
(mjr/#ubuntu) well, you can do chown -R user.group /home/user
(mjr/#ubuntu) no biggie
<ogra> hmm, then you should do a chown $USER /home/$USER in the console before you first login
<ddepiano> mjr: thanks, that should solve my problem.
<ogra> oh, mjr is right -R
<ddepiano> Thanks guys, I'm very impressed with this distro.
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) so are we :)
<ogra> hehe
<ddepiano> apt-get is great :-)
<ogra> synaptic too :)
<mass> aptitude :)
<JStrike> Dunno. Doesn't seem all that different to apt4rpm, rcd or  yum. Except synaptic is worse than Red-Carpet
* ogra wonders....why nobody says dselect :)
<JStrike> Hey mass
<mass> heya!
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) JStrike: I've used apt with rpms extensively and I can assure you it's not all it's cracked up to be :)
<JStrike> I never has any problems, but that is not to say there aren't there
<JStrike> :-)
<ddepiano> Mandrake's urpmi isn't bad, but some of the dependencies just seem crazy
<mass> :O
<mass> >:(
<JStrike> And once Red Carpet is ported, there will finally be a nice interface for Ubuntu package management
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) part of the problem is inherent to rpm
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) the fact that you can depend on files
<JStrike> Although, even that doesn't come close to Click 'n Run
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) it means that it has to maintain and load a database of EVERY file installed in the system
<mroth> anyone know how I should go about checking this machine that warty absolutely refuses to boot on a fresh install?
<mass> oh, I have a request :)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) mroth: what is the error
<mroth> HrdwrBoB: it doesnt give one.  it just freezes when loading the kernel
* mass goes to the bugtracker and files a 'install nano before going to second stage of install' bug :)
<mass> I had a great deal of trouble fixing mdadm/mdrun without a text editor :)
<ramzez> hmm, what is hotplug used for?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) mroth: have you tried without acpi
<mass> ramzez: warming plugs in colder months
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) at what stage does it freeze
<JStrike> mass : Ouch
<ramzez> :-)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) ramzez: loading drivers for devices
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) when you plug in a USB key - hotplug does the work
<ramzez> just it fails loading module pcehp.ko and shpchp.ko
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) some devices are also detected by hotplug every boot
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) ramzez: that's standard
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) you can either ignore it
<mroth> HrdwrBoB: I will now, but this machine was running with debian sarge fine with ACPI, so i dunno what changed
<ogra> ramzez:  https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BootHotPlugErrors
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) or put those in /etc/hotplug.d/blacklist
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) mroth: what kernel though?
<mroth> 2.6.5
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) yeah
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) might be changed from then to now
<mroth> major acpi changes since then? hrm
<ramzez> oh i c, can i bother you with some more stupid questions?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) try it without acpi anyway
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) there are no stupid questions ;)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) go ahead though
<mroth> just adding acpi=off to kernel argument in grub shoudl be sufficient i imagine?
<ramzez> what are this pciehp and shpchp are, cause i wonder if i need them at all for my old hp omnibook laptop
<ogra> ramzez:  https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BootHotPlugErrors
<ogra> ramzez:  read this url :)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) ramzez: they are fot stuff that you don't have
<ramzez> ok
<mroth> intersting.. it seems to be booting with ACPI disabled, but it gave some nasty PNPBIOS error about it
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) mroth: working with nasty errors > not working with no errors :)
<ogra> hehe
<ramzez> the other problem i have is when i mount ntfs volume i can't read it, it says no permission, i tried to add disk group for my username but no success
<aigarius> ramzez: try adding 'nolapic' option to the kernel - that might help AND leave you with working ACPI
<ogra> ramzez: addet it to fastab ?
<ogra> fstab
<ramzez> not yet, was doint it prefixing sudo
<ogra> ramzez: mount it with -o rw,umask=000
<aigarius> ramzez: you can specify mount options to NTFS so that when it is mounted all files would apear as owned by some user uid=myusername
<ogra> ohm rw wont help
<mass> yay, 2.6.10-rc2 :)
<mass> and now my main drive works
<ramzez> cheers
<ramzez> currently i am trying to install wireless driver for my card, and i was reading step by step guide, is it correct that i need to build kernel before i can compile drivers?
<s0cks> The ubuntu site needs 'updating'
<ogra> s0cks: ??
<ogra> ramzez: compile ???
<ramzez> install i mean
<ogra> ramzez: normally there is no need to compile anything in ubuntu
<s0cks> ogra : Still says join us at the convention
<s0cks> It ended 3 days ago.
<ogra> ramzez: what kind of card
<mass> s0cks: maybe next year?
<ramzez> wpc54g
<ramzez> linksys
<ogra> s0cks: wrong, it starts on 05,12
<s0cks> mass : naw?
<ramzez> i was reading this page http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<s0cks> ogra : I am so confused
<ogra> ramzez: do you know the driver you need ?
<ramzez> and this one http://tiefighter.et.tudelft.nl/~arthur/wpc54g/
<ramzez> yep, it looks it was done before, but i never used linux before so i know only teoretical approach
<mroth> well, i'll have to mess with the ACPI stuff more later, going to let it download stuff first
<s0cks> ogra : Are you goin?
<ogra> ramzez: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<ogra> s0cks:  sure
<ogra> s0cks: i want to meet my heros !!
<s0cks> ogra : prove it :)
<ogra> s0cks: look at the conferenceatendees site :)
<s0cks> It doesn't say ogra
<s0cks> And they converted it to text format since I last looked.
<ramzez> orga: oh that's like 123, damn and i am builing the kernel for 4 hours now
<ogra> s0cks: O liver GRA wert
<ramzez> should have been put search not on wpc54g in forums but for ndiswrapper
<ramzez> but i guess it always hard first time
<s0cks> ogra : SWEET! If I didn't live in the US and it didn't cost serveral grand and I didn't have to miss school, I would probably go, even though I am new
<s0cks> It might help me learn.
<s0cks> Also, my laptop is flat out a Powerbook 150
<ogra> ramzez: also ignore what the site says about the kernel... its from a prerelease.....the kernel now is up to date
<s0cks> With not enough HD space to run Ubuntu
<s0cks> Kinda sad, but works for me.
<ramzez> so should i just get ndiswrapper?
<ramzez> like start with step4 and ignore first 3?
<mass> if I want my home directory to be served off another volume, but it isn't the root of the volume, how is that normally set up?
<mass> symbolic link, or bind?
#ubuntu 2004-12-03
<kensai> How do I prevent riva module from loading in the kernel. When I was installing Nvidia driver it said this could be a problem
(mjr/#ubuntu) add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<kensai> ?
<will> gnite ppl
<ramzez> how can delete directory which have files?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) rm -r
<ramzez> thanks HrdwBob, i thout -d
<Chibi> http://studiochibico.com/xfce/Xfce-dusk.tar.gz <- Quick dark theme I did using the XFCE engine, if anyone wants it D:
<Ty_Leeds> How do I install the kernel sources for WartyWarthog (I woulda used the forums, but they seem down)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) ramzez: that will delete a directory iirc, but not if it has files
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) -r is recurse
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) Ty_Leeds: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Ty_Leeds> Ahh. Thanks
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) no problem
<Ty_Leeds> I think i'm a convert to ubuntu... I'm actually liking it more than suse and fedora..
<Ty_Leeds> *course, I've always been a gnome whore*
<gen> good, you should ty_leeds
<gen> :)
<ramzez> looks like it will take sometime to learn linux after windows, i just hope all my hardware will work :-)
<Ty_Leeds> I'm in love with synaptic... that's the nicest piece of software I've ever seen for linux
<mass> is there an update agent for apt?
<s0cks> I'm in love with the custom built kernel that I am leaving when I reformat to install ubuntu
<mass> s0cks: I'm in love with the custom built kernel I just created so I can run ubuntu ;-)
<gen> haha
<cardador> has anyone tried xfishtank in ubuntu? its an aquarium for the desktop. It does not work!
<s0cks> I am going to use the stock kernel for a bit until I get used to it,
<Ty_Leeds> >socks .. Heh. me too.. I had just gotten my fedora system where I liked it..
<ramzez> is there a simple way to update firefox thru apt?
<Chibi> Yes.
<s0cks> Ty_Leeds : My server runs Fedora
<Chibi> apt-get update :P
<Ty_Leeds> >ramzez, I don't think there's a 1.0final package on the main apt lists yet.
<gen> there is in hoary
<Ty_Leeds> ha
<Ty_Leeds> ...err..ah
<Chibi> Switch to hoary, upgrade single package, switch back.
<mass> you can also do creative things with /etc/apt/preferences
<Ty_Leeds> >socks Fedora is really nice (Especially core3) but I find it a bit bloaty
<mroth> whats the general consensus on using a SMP kernel-image on a single HT processor?
<Chibi> And while you're there, stab the gtk2 package maintainer for switching the gtk version to 2.5
<s0cks> Ty_Leeds : We will see, but I am probably leaving it Fedora 2, because I can't take it down for an extended time.
(mjr/#ubuntu) mroth, I'd use it; may help a bit, don't expect too much though
<mroth> yeah, i was just making sure there wasnt some weird incompatibility I wasnt aware off
<mroth> i havent kept up with kernel 2.6 issues as much as I should
<ramzez> ok, i will try do i need simply to change the word warty hoary?
(mjr/#ubuntu) nah, works fine
<JStrike> ramzez : Computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic Package Manager. Search for FireFox and upgrade or choose upgrade all
<JStrike> ramzez : Dont run Hoary unless you are very familiar with Linux and things breaking
<cardador> JStrike: upgraded it now, and synaptic disappeared from the menu :)
<mass> my reboot process is getting slower and slower as I add more reiser-formatted raids to load on start :)
<ramzez> today is my first time, i guess better to stay as it is, now i am updating it thru synoptic
<ramzez> but i don't think firefox had version 1.0
<JStrike> cardador : Upgraded to Hoary?
<JStrike> mass : That is what happens to people who have way to much hardware
<cardador> JStrike: i have hoary from the start, but after todays update synaptic vanished of the menu
* JStrike looks miserably at his 14Gb
<JStrike> Tut, tut
<ogra> yay
<JStrike> That is what happens
<JStrike> Learnt that the hard way many times before
<JStrike> hey jdub
<jdub> yo
<JStrike> jdub : Heard you were looking at getting rcd, red-carpet ported. How is that coming along  (I was looking into it the other day myself)
<Matt|> anyone use gdesklets rss grab?
<jdub> JStrike: haven't bothered playing with those for ages.
<xenonite> Gmail: where are you standing up right now? i go sleeping right now
<Gman> i hate backup
<cardador> JStrike: synaptic didnt disappear... its now on application > system tools
<Matt|> JStrike, bug has been filed for synaptic
<JStrike> Matt| : For the installing a local file?
<Matt|> nope
<Matt|> for the gnome menu
<JStrike> Somebody needs to file a bug for getting a new interface
<mass> JStrike: I'm just buying it all up front. It won't seem like too much hardware in 2009
<Matt|> JStrike, sorry just saw cardador's response  - I missed most of your conversation :/
<jazzka> any visual application like gtk-diff in ubuntu?
* mass adds his own init.d scripts 
<JStrike> Synaptic blows. Red-Carpet is somewhat better, but is still lacking. Click 'n Run seems the best (Although I haven't used it yet)
<JStrike> Heard somewhere someone suggest a Click 'n Run style thing using Gnome Files and Autopackage. Would work really well with a debs though
<JStrike> mass : I got robbed a few hours ago. The only thing they didn't seem to steal was my computer. You really know your computer is too old when thieves wont even steal it :-)
<mroth> hmm.. warty doesnt appear to like 1920x1200 resolution, even if i add it to XF86Config manually
<baluba> hi ToTo
<Matt|> JStrike, no such thing as a computer which is too old
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) yes there is
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) esp with the development of low power low noise etc servers/routers
(crimsun/#ubuntu) mroth: warty has nothng to do with the resolution. It depends on your graphics hardware, your monitor, and your configuration
(crimsun/#ubuntu) nothing^
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) you can replace an old linux box router with a WRT45GS which takes SFA power, makes no noise and has all the features
(crimsun/#ubuntu) or you could save money by using the old linux box as a router
<Matt|> yep
(crimsun/#ubuntu) it really doesn't matter in many contexts
<Matt|> nothing wrong with old computers
<Matt|> they are sweet
<ermo> HrdwrBoB, ... if you can live with a 2.4.20 kernel and not have complete QoS control for instance?
<Matt|> loads of personality
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) crimsun: considering it costs $155AUD
<mroth> crimsun: well, it worked fine in debian sarge, and I copied the same XF86Config file settings, so something must be different somewhere
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) I think the cost is negligble
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) +i
<mroth> the difficulty is in locating that somewhere
(crimsun/#ubuntu) mroth: did you examine the logfile?
<ermo> crimson, Matt|: don't forget the electriciy. Over the course of a year, a wrt54gs is significantly less expensive when turned on 24/7 (which a router often is)
<JStrike> Matt| : Personality? That is an interesting way to describe it
<Matt|> sure
<mroth> crimsun: yeah, it appears to not know about the 1920x1200 mode
<Matt|> nothing like a pentium 166 laptop with 32 MB of RAM
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) nothing like moving parts to get clogged with dust
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) and stop working
<mroth> and interestingly enough it also is complaining about other modes which are nowhere in my XF86Config file at all (e.g. it tries to set 1920x1440 by default, which is nowhere at all in the config settings)
<Matt|> meh you are so soulless
(crimsun/#ubuntu) ermo: and what if there are multiple wrt54gses? for instance, I know of 486s that run great as routers
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) I'
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) no, I'm just sick or working with old, crap hardware
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, next you'll be complaining about your children not using air efficiently
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) that takes up too much space
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) makes too much noise
<Matt|> and eating too much
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) and isn't even very cost effective
<Matt|> and screaming
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) old PCs have their place
<Matt|> don't say it
<gen> the trash?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) mroth: make sure there's a modeline for 1920x1200
<Matt|> ugh
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) but .. the cost of new stuff is so small these days
(crimsun/#ubuntu) mroth: and make sure you're using the same driver
<Matt|> how could you throw away a pc
<Matt|> poor thing
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) that I am totally  over trying to support hardware that's 3 generations behind the times
(crimsun/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: there's a call for each situation.
<gen> i threw away my p133 last week
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) matt|: http://kaos.vicnet.net.au/garbage/DSCN0001.jpg
<Matt|> oh god
<ermo> crimsun, I used to own a 486 and use it with leaf. Now I've bought a linksys wrt54gs.
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) crimsun: true
(crimsun/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: sometimes it's more cost-effective to use older hardware; sometimes it's more cost-effective to overhaul and use new
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, is that your office?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) Matt|: yes
<Talliesin> Environmental impact too.
<Talliesin> I suggest the middle ground approach.
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, ok i change my argument. Old Office pc's don't have much personality. Personal ones do tho
(crimsun/#ubuntu) I suggest the "evaluate each circumstance" approach.
<Talliesin> Use the thing in a suitable capacity (e.g. a router), but the moment it gives you hassle chuck it.
<btfan> reposting something i said in ubuntu-devel
<btfan> [23:43:25]  <btfan> hi
<btfan> [23:43:42]  <btfan> is it possible that windows network printing colud be improved?
<btfan> [23:44:11]  <btfan> basically, is it possible for ubuntu to scan the subnet, find the smb hosts and search for printers and put them in the 'detected' printers dialog?
(mjr/#ubuntu) it would be possible to improve it thus, yes
(crimsun/#ubuntu) btfan: so you're suggesting a utility that sits on top of samba to do that?
<btfan> no i'm suggesting that the current 'new printer' thing does it
<btfan> it would make it a hell of a lot easier for those migrating from windows and don't know what host the windows printer is currently on
(mjr/#ubuntu) in the same way nautilus can currently find file shares
<btfan> exactly
(crimsun/#ubuntu) it's certainly doable, but it's more a gnome issue
(crimsun/#ubuntu) afaics
<btfan> nautilus is bloody spot on in that respect... i double click network, bang, all my servers.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) hook it into gnome, and all the distros have access to it. everyone wins.
<btfan> how could i 'report' this to the gnome team?
(rjek/#ubuntu) "it's quite pretty in an Infant school sort of way" - my mother on KDE.
<jonathaN> { /window stick $window off }
<ogra> btfan: file a bug
<btfan> oh btw, a bug i reported in khtml in 2000 got fixed last week :) thank god for opensource... ironically it was apple's safari improvements that fixed it
(mjr/#ubuntu) well, it's a gnome-cups-manager issue, but yeah, not ubuntu-spesific
<Matt|> anyone use gdesklets rss feed here?
<JStrike> btfan : Gnome Bugzilla is the best bet
<btfan> where do i find gnome-cups-manager?
<btfan> im on their bugzilla now
<btfan> but i can't find it
<btfan> is it part of a different product?
<ogra> btfan: file it in ubuntu bugzilla...it will be dealt with it .....
<s0cks> I want an ubuntu hostmask
<btfan> ok cheers
<ogra> btfan: there are a lot of gnome devs involved with ubuntu :)
<btfan> cool
<btfan> btw - any update on graphical installer?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) s0cks: then raise the suggestion in #ubuntu-devel
(crimsun/#ubuntu) s0cks: ask for a freenode contact volunteer to coordinate the .ubuntu hostmask
<s0cks> crimsun : Do it for me please
<s0cks> crimsun : Cleaning my room, and I will forget :O
(crimsun/#ubuntu) s0cks: feel free to raise it yourself; no one's hindered
<madsen> Hmm, anyone had any luck importing their old .sylpheed-claws dir into Ubuntu?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) s0cks: just do it when you return
<RuffianSoldier> Does anyone here know about a OSX like Windows launcher that I can get through Universe?  And one that works with Enlightenment?
<s0cks> Ah screw it.
<s0cks> Ill wait till someone else gets the idea
<JStrike> Somebody still using Enlightenment. Interesting
<gen> enlightenment haha
(crimsun/#ubuntu) I still use E 0.16
<JStrike> Haven't seen that since really, really long ago
<JStrike> crimsun : And RH 5.2?
<AppleServer> hey s0cks :)
<pinkee> E works without hogging resources, say that about gnome.
<s0cks> Hey appleserver
<madsen> E is ok... I prefer PapuaWM, but that's not in Ubuntu or Debian. :( Or any other distro for that matter.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) JStrike: nope, but 6.2, yes
<RuffianSoldier> Well can my question be answered though?
<JStrike> pinkee : E is comparable to Gnome
<madsen> pinkee: No, Rat Poison, PapuaWM and EvilWM doesn't hog resources... Pretty much everything else does. ;)
(crimsun/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: lemme scroll up. Yours was lost in the scroll.
<RuffianSoldier> I have a Debian OSX Theme for E, but I want a perty ap launcher
<kwoo> madsen:  Try fvwm.  :)
<madsen> kwoo: Still too bloated...
(crimsun/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: could you describe what you mean by "app launcher?" I'm not familiar w/ OS X
<pinkee> if you think so
<kwoo> madsen:  Not according to 'ps auxw | grep -i fvwm'.  :)
<JStrike> madsen : Dude, you really, really need to read what Joel On Software has to say about "bloat"
<RuffianSoldier> crimsun, I want something that sits at the bottom of the screen, and I want to launch my programs from it
<madsen> kwoo: PapuaWM: http://lillesvin.net/shots/?daa76141f1fd8f8878bed00f64cd85a3
<madsen> JStrike: Cough up a link. :)
<JStrike> RuffianSoldier : Add a panel and task launchers
<MAFioZoX> lol
<MAFioZoX> f
<MAFioZoX> f
<MAFioZoX> f
<MAFioZoX> f
<RuffianSoldier> JStrike, HUH?
<JStrike> madsen : Search on JoelOnSoftware
<kwoo> crimsun:  Something along the lines of the GNUstep dock.
<pinkee> RuffianSoldier: i manages to get E working by adding it my .xinitrc
<JStrike> RuffianSoldier :  A panel would sit at the bottom. Add application launchers
<pinkee> and then go to management and regenerating the menues
<RuffianSoldier> yall make no sense
<pinkee> then you can apply the themes and use xdm to launch it
<mass> :'(
<JStrike> "RuffianSoldier: crimsun, I want something that sits at the bottom of the screen, and I want to launch my programs from it"
(crimsun/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: gnome has the capability. Just add a launcher (or launchers) as JStrike described.
<JStrike> You can add and remove what you want with the gnome panel
<s0cks> AppleServer : Check out the site
<mass> JStrike: sorry to hear you were robbed :(
<AppleServer> s0cks: i am
<RuffianSoldier> grtrrrrrrrr
<s0cks> AppleServer : request some CDs if you like.
<pinkee> gnome is not the cureall for everything
<RuffianSoldier> you dont understand what Iwant
<AppleServer> s0cks: but i got to get back to fmradio stuff
<s0cks> olk
<jdub> RuffianSoldier: there's a gdesklets thing that is like the dock, but not as well designed
<pinkee> RuffianSoldier: did you see what i wrote
<JStrike> mass : Yeah. It sucks. My brand new Digital Camera being stolen is hitting me the hardest though
<kwoo> pinkee:  Doesn't stop me from using it.  :P
(crimsun/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: now if you're actually looking for a separate application to act as a "launcher", look for idesk or iconbox, etc.
<JStrike> pinkee : No. But it is what Ubuntu is all about
<lupus_> has someone packaged coaster yet?
<RuffianSoldier> crimsun, thank you, you just answerd my question
<pinkee> JStrike: gnome is what ubuntu is all about?
<JStrike> lupus_ : Not that I know of. Would dearly love for it to be though
<mass> for some reason the system can fsck my reiser scsi disk just fine, but says 'device or resource busy, or /dir already mounted' when I try to do anything with it
<JStrike> lupus_ : I dont think anyone is capable of compiling to to make debs
<s0cks> I wonder if my gateway is scsi compatable
<mass> lol
<mass> Pigeon is .. not so good of a name for cd burning software
<NewComer> can't recall doing anything, but after reboot gdm doesn't start correctly, it claims that there's another X server running on dislplay:0
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) JStrike: i was halfway through doing it, have to figure out how to handle gnome schemas
<mass> "pull!"
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) s/gnome/gconf
<JStrike> pinkee : Basically
<pinkee> JStrike: have you read the website?
<JStrike> Of course.
<pinkee> i think you misses it all.
<lupus_> <JStrike> lupus_ : I dont think anyone is capable of compiling to to make debs
<lupus_> how do you mean?
<jdub> lupus_: coaster is coming
<JStrike> lupus_ : Dont worry, it should be possible, I have just heard of a lot of people having trouble
<ramzez> weird thing happening, when i am using ethernet connection i can access ubuntuforums.org and when wireless i can't, any ideas?
<JStrike> jdub : Good stuff
<NewComer> ramzez, probably u're viewing the cache, coz i can't access the forums here
<madsen> JStrike: Haha, JoelOnSoftware's bloat text is fun. :)
<lupus_> is the transset package available? ;p
<lupus_> want to test transparancy of the new xorg :)
<Gmail> <xenonite> Gmail: where are you standing up right now? i go sleeping right now <<< what?
<ramzez> NewComer, are they down?
<madsen> JStrike: But, to me fvwm is still bloated because it has a lot of features _I_ don't use. :) And that's the beauty of Linux, you get to choose. :)
<ramzez> cause i was using them about 30 mins ago
<NewComer> ramzez, probably, seems so
<JStrike> Joel On Software normally has very good articles
<JStrike> madsen : :-)
<ramzez> i c, i am trying to play some avi and mp3 and it says error unknown, do i need some extra stuff for it?
<JStrike> ramzez : Yep. Check the wiki for RestrictedFormats
<ramzez> oh, u mean on the ubuntu.org
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ramzez: yep
<JStrike> Yep
<Talliesin> I've an old windows machine that doesn't boot from CD, and nothing but windows machines here. Is there any way I can start the install from floppy?
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ramzez: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats i *think*
<Chibi> Talliesin- Debian bootdisks.
<Chibi> It's complex if you want to install ubuntu from the start, but it's easy if you're okay with installing Debian first, then Ubuntu.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Talliesin: thers a program called smart boot manager that will boot the cd on systems not supporting it
<Talliesin> Chibi, this is my first linux install ever.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Chibi: so a bad idea :)
<Matt|> <btfan> you should be shot micorosoft lover
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Talliesin: hold on two secs and I will get you the disk image for SBM
<Matt|> btfan, did someone say windows network printing?
<Chibi> Talliesin- Is it a laptop hotswap drive?
<Talliesin> JStrike, is Joel On Software respected? I only read one thing by him I was referred to as it was on a subject I'm into. Seemed, eh, less than spectactular.
<Talliesin> Chibi, no.
<afshin> are the ubuntu forums down?
<JStrike> Talliesin : Yes
<Chibi> Then you should be fine with the smart boot manager this guy's about to give you. :D
<jdub> Talliesin: some people love him, some people hate him.
<ramzez> JStrike: it says i need streamer-mad which is not in the packages, any other solutions?
<Talliesin> Chibi, strange technology timewarp here. One machine can't talk USB or ethernet, but does has a floppy drive. The other didn't bother with those out-moded floppy things.
<cardador> ramzez: gstreamer0.8-mad
<Chibi> Talliesin- As long as you have both a floppy and cdrom in at bootup. :D
<JStrike> ramzez : You need to enable multiverse in synaptic
<ramzez> oh i c
<ramzez> i didn't see there is a link :-)
<ramzez> time to go to bed
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Talliesin: Get that disk image I sent in private, then if you boot off that you should be able to boot the cdrom from it
<ramzez> heheh
<afshin> does anyone know how long the ubuntu forums will be down?
<Chibi> My experience is more complex, because I can't have both a floppy and cdrom at the same time on my old machine. :/
<afshin> is this expected downtime?
<JStrike> Is gstreamer-ffmpeg in multiverse yet?
<Talliesin> jdub, well the only thing I read by him was an article about Unicode. I thought it reasonable for a blog post, but was horrified to hear it was republished in a book.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Chibi: can you hotswap while its on?
<Talliesin> Lathiat, thanks a lot. Have to go, but hopefully I'll be able to get this thing going when I come back.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Talliesin: no problems
<Chibi> Lathiat- No, it's an old Compaq with a switch out drive-bay. The only way for me to do it is a bootstrap, Or installing a 30 disk base system. :P
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Chibi: could install SBM on the hard drive
<Chibi> Nope.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Chibi: then pout the cdrom in, boot via that
<Chibi> Bope.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) why not?
<Chibi> It's not a /real/ cdrom drive.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ahh
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) could do a network install ?
<Chibi> Yep. That's the way I did it. :o
<Chibi> It's tough though, that old network hardware likes to crap out a LOT.
<Chibi> And now the harddrive is going, too. :/
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) heh
<JStrike> Ok people. Time to sort out all of mass's issues, so he can get back to work on the bittorrent library
<mass> JStrike: I'm in #reiser4 on another server
<mass> one of my issues just got really bad :(
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) haha
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) not at you mas, jstrike
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) mass: reiser is bad
<Chibi> Now that it's been mentioned again, though. I'm going to take another shot at it. Last time I lost power during the debian-ubuntu phase. Unfortunautly, the very file it died on was the initrd, leaving my system unbootable. :/
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) failed me too many times
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i dont touch anything but ext3
<Chibi> reiser is awsome. D:
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) never ever failed me once
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) resier has rashed my data twice, my friends thrice
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) *trashed
<Chibi> :/ Never had a problem with it.
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) it might be cool, awesome, but its not ready for my production data yet
<Kirsch> hey guys is there a way to search the packages (like in synaptic) from sh?
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) apt-cache search <term1> <term2>
<Kirsch> ty
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) and you can install them that way too
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) you can see the details of a package
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) apt-cache show <packagename>
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) and
<Chibi> You can also use aptitude if it's just console you're after. D:
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) sudo apt-get install <packagename>
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) Chibi: yeah, aptitude is nice
<Chibi> My laptop was all ncurses. :D
<JStrike> Dude, Why, Why!
<ramzez> hmm, i added multiverse, but still can't see the files mentioned on the wiki apart form flash
<madsen> how do I enable the root account? I'm getting tired of sudo'ing all over...
<JStrike> It is enough to make baby jesus cry
<JStrike> madsen : Check the wiki
<madsen> JStrike: Thanks. :)
<Chibi> Because X doesn't run well on a pentium with 32 megs of ram?
<madsen> Chibi: Hehe...
<JStrike> ramzez : You did a search for gstreamer and nothing came up with gstreamer*mad
<ramzez> yep
<madsen> Chibi: Why not use *bsd, it should be more suitable on small systems like that.
<mass> Lathiat, Chibi: my data is just fine, the thing just refuses to mount now
<Chibi> Because I'm not in the mood for cross compiling to bsd. :/
<madsen> Chibi: Oh. :)
<runixd> hello
<mass> it has my home directory and all my music, so I'm very upset about this. 30 minutes ago was when this little machine reinstall was supposed to end for the night :(
<madsen> ramzez: I've got gstreamer-mad in universe... (?)
<runixd> mass, what happened?
<ramzez> hmm, what section exactly?
<mass> runixd: no idea :(
<ajmitch_> the filesystem was eaten
<runixd> mass, why are you upset then?
<madsen> ramzez: What interface do you use to search the repo?
<mass> runixd: this has happened to me in the past, it was an old IDE cable
<ramzez> synaptic
<mass> the drive errors were interpreted the wrong way by reiser (the drive was just going to a lower speed)
<runixd> mass, I don't follow, your hard drive went dead or smth?
<JStrike> ramzez : Enable mutiverse and universe in Synaptic. Then reload and search for gstreamer or mad
<mass> runixd: no, kernel driver error is my guess
<ramzez> that's what i did
* ajmitch_ has just done a less-than-spectacular ubuntu install - I hit the bug where it hangs after hotplug on startup
<runixd> mass, what are the symptoms?
<JStrike> ramzez : Are you sure you have reloaded
<JStrike> ?
<madsen> ramzez: I just did a search on "gstreamer" and I got it... Can you paste me your /etc/apt/sources.list in a priv-msg?
<ramzez> sure
<madsen> ramzez: Then do as I just told you...
<mass> runix: mount fails, says either the scsi block device is busy or the directory already has a mount
<mass> runix: nothing in dmesg
<ramzez> i closed application (old windows way) and the run it again and clicked on reload
<runixd> mass, check /etc/mtab
<mass> runixd: I removed it from fstab with no effect. Now I'm removing the scsi drivers from /etc/modules
<JStrike> And search for gsteamer turned up nothing? Then paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in a priv-msg to madsen
<runixd> mass, fstab is not related, mounted drive info is in /etc/mtab
<mass> it mounted before I made those two changes
<mass> removed the modules from loading and it worked. its some funky initialization order thing >:(
<runixd> hmm, k, I'm still lost but nvm :)
<ramzez> masden, how do i send priv.msg?
<madsen> ramzez: What irc-client?
<runixd> ramzez, /msg name message
<runixd> or /dialog name msg with xchat
<ramzez> x-chat
<mass> runixd: it is not a setup problem, its a kernel level software problem
<Neill> How do I setup x forwarding over ssh?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) ssh -X
<runixd> Neill, ssh -X user@host
<mass> runixd: the reiserfs 3 drivers are ... fragile in my experience
<madsen> ramzez: runixd said it. :)
<runixd> mass, reiser3 is very stable, but I still don't get what the problem is :)
<Neill> runixd: thanks
<runixd> np
<mass> runixd: well I tracked it down to a driver initialization problem. If I put my scsi drivers in /etc/modules, it fails to mount. if I wait until after boot and just mount the drive, it works. Dunno if the drivers will be found if I just try a mount at boot without /etc/modules having the scsi drivers
<mass> runixd: and it is definately some bug in the reiserfs fs driver. I can do everything else, including a fsck
* mass tinkers more with load order
<Chibi> Ubuntu moved up to slot 12 on DW :D
<mass> DW = ?
<mass> DW are my initials :)
<Chibi> Distrowatch
<JStrike> I would have gone for Dark Wing Duck
<mass> Dinomutt: Dog Wonder
<mass> but yeah, I used to hear "when there's trouble you can call D.W." alllllll the time
<runixd> mass, you should probably have your driver within kernel or load it on boot or tinker with initrd
* mass realizes he has restarted his machine more times today than over the last two years :)
<madsen> mass: But did you ever "get dangerous"? ;)
<mass> madsen: no, but I suggested it many times
<JStrike> Distrowatch and Tucows, etc are useless. According to those things, most people are running Mandrake
<madsen> mass: hehe
<mass> madsen: "Lets get Dangeroussss"
<JStrike> And Mandrake ceased to be significant years ago
<mass> runixd: perhaps I should try it. In the past, the driver did not work right when compiled into the kernel
<madsen> Hmm... Did anyone succesfully import their old sylpheed-claws settings into Ubuntu?
<mass> runixd: it is possible that this scsi driver is not set up with an appropriate dependancy as well - after all, it is pretty new (2.6.9)
<_scp> do I have to worry about overlap in packages between main and universe?
<madsen> JStrike: It may have ceased to be significant, but a lot of people use it, especially because it's so "user friendly".
<runixd> mass, probably, don't blame reiser right away
<_scp> overlap meaning there is an old version in main and a newer in universe, so when I do an "apt-get upgrade" it upgrades to the universe version?
<madsen> _scp: If you install the "main" packages, then they're supported by the Ubuntu team, the "universe" equivalents are not... Or... Well, actually, I don't really know... :/
<_scp> madsen: I am worried about "upgrading" to unsupported software
<_scp> madsen: old version in main -> new version in universe
<JStrike> madsen : It is primarily KDE based. And anybody that says KDE is userfriendly is out of their minds
<madsen> _scp: I've been running Debian unstable for some years and only had problems with the "unstable" packages like twice or thrice.
<madsen> JStrike: True, I'm not agreeing with it. :)
<_scp> madsen: it's the security problems i worry about
<madsen> _scp: Hmm, well... That's a good question... I've never really thought that much about it.
<mass> runixd: it has just been a few times in the past, it has been reiser
<JStrike> madsen is right main is supportes. Universe and Multiverse, if it breaks, you get to keep both parts
<mass> and reiser never gives any sort of good error message
<madsen> _scp: But shouldn't it be possible to  enable universe, get what you want, disable universe?
<mass> 'filesystem already mounted' is not significant information for me to track down the root cause
<mass> I only chose reiser this time because I wanted the possibility of migrating forward easily to 4
<_scp> madsen: yeah
<runixd> mass, that means its mounted and this message is generated by reading /etc/mtab and is not related to filesystem
<_scp> JStrike: aware of that... I am just worried about a newer version of the same package being in universe
<SeaBass> hi all
<mass> runixd: it is an error returned by the reiser kernel driver, there is nothing in mtab
<madsen> _scp: Then you won't have problems with main-packages upgrading to universe pkgs... Besides, I don't really think it's an issue... I would think the packages know where they come from and don't install to a newer version from another repo.
<_scp> madsen: Oh... I see what you meant now
<madsen> _scp: Can't you try it out with some insignificant stand-alone package?
<JStrike> _scp : I dont think there is overlap. But best to ask jdub or one of the other canonical people
<_scp> madsen: maybe...
<madsen> JStrike: iirc I saw an overlap just an hour or so ago.
<mass> JStrike: speaking of bittorrent
<jdub> _scp: there is no overlap between main and the other components.
<JStrike> jdub : btw, has ubuntu had any major rollouts yet? I think the shuttleworth foundation is doing some big ones here, but have there been any others? Or is it still too early
<_scp> jdub: Thanks! I appreciate it.
<mass> JStrike: someone asked on the mono list, and as result, sent email to all three projects he got responses from, asking for a uniting
<_scp> madsen, JStrike, thanks for your input!
<madsen> JStrike: No wait, that was just me being an idiot... I didn't...
<JStrike> mass : That is good news
<madsen> _scp: any time. :)
<JStrike> That is not the emails from ages ago is it?
* madsen still wonders if _nobody_ has tried to import ~./sylpheed-claws into ubuntu...
<madsen> Btw. If you all want to help me out with my linguistics assignment, then go to: http://lillesvin.net/?64 and do the experiment refered to there. It would be greatly appreciated. :)
<madsen> but don't go all at once! It's a small server and a 256k connection. :)
<obiyoda> Hello all. I am pretty new to this linux thing. Was wondering if any one had some advice on getting a dual monitor system working?
<Chibi> Nvidia?
<mass> JStrike: I dunno, we have to agree on license and architecture, and I am not willing to go up from MIT to something more developer-restrictive
<JStrike> mass : MIT is the only way to go
<mass> JStrike: especially since the 'real' version is MIT :)
<obiyoda> unfortunatly I have pieced togethor a machine which has two differnt video cards one ati the other nvidia
<JStrike> mass : Well, that too :-)
<SirG3> Hm, BZFlag plays like crap so I don't think Ubuntu figured out what to do w/ my graphics card. However, the howto on how to get it working doesn't work..... sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver fails, any ideas?
<JStrike> mass : Dont know where I saw it, but there is apparently a very good document for creating your own bittorent port.
<SirG3> (referring to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto)
<mass> JStrike: there is a protocol doc on the bittorrent website, was that it? :)
<eruin> oooh
<eruin> firefox supports my locale
<stuNNed> SirG3, sure it's called fglrx-driver?  try apt-cache search fglrx or apt-cache search ati
<JStrike> mass :I think it was on a yahoo mailing list. But I cant access anything Yahoo! related on this computer for some reason
<mass> so as while as this channel is jumping - is it possible for me to enter japanese text using something like uim with ubuntu? or set my locale to a japanese locale? :)
<SirG3> stuNNed: just copy and pasting off of the HowTo, but I'll try that now
<eruin> crap, yeah, can utf8 support languages like chinese and janapese?
<ramzez> just las question for today, i can play avi, but there is no picture just sound, which streamer i need for this?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) eruin: yes
<mass> eruin: it can support any unicode character, utf-8 is just an encoding
<obiyoda> SirG3 thanks that may help me
<stuNNed> why is ubuntu moving in the direction of using only unicode?
<runixd> wz with http://www.ubuntuforums.org/?
<mass> stunned: that is a bad direction to take?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) runixd: downtime.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) mass: no, it's a good direction to take
<mass> crimsun: unicode is overrated
<eruin> I think mass implied that ;)
<mass> everyone else should just figure out how to use us7ascii to make their own language work
<robertj> is the title bar click resize a gnome default?
<mass> I propose ascii art ;-)
<robertj> I seem to remember it shading the window
<stuNNed> mass, obviously not, was just curious :)
<robertj> did that change, did ubuntu change, or am I getting it confused with OS 9?
<jdub> robertj: gnome default change
<robertj> whee
<jdub> robertj: just go into the Windows dialogue and change the behaviour
<robertj> jdub: it's not that, I was afraid I had a dot-file hanging around that might have changed it
<robertj> I usually change it, and I was looking on "stealing" from the Gnome desktop project for ubuntu docs
<robertj> and that's a change from the 2.6 docs
<eruin> who made the ubuntu cursors?
<eruin> I absolutely adore them
<jdub> jimmac
<eruin> ah, figures
<SirG3> stuNNed: the first command returned nothing (searching for fglrx) and the second command returned tons and tons of results... but I see nothing about ati in em........ heh
<JStrike> They are good
<JStrike> Is jimmac does stuff for Ubuntu as well, or did you get the NLD stuff
<NewNick> does ubuntu hoary have ATI drivers released yet?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) speaking of.. how would I get the default X pointer back? the ubuntu default flickers.
<JStrike> Getting the contact loolup applet before NLD was beautifull
(crimsun/#ubuntu) NewNick: see the binarydrivers section of the wiki?
<jdub> JStrike: none of that stuff is NLD-driven
<NewNick> that's for warty
(crimsun/#ubuntu) NewNick: ...and?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) NewNick: the restricted modules are just an install (a couple clicks, if you so choose) away
<eruin> JStrike: what's NLD?
<Gmail> is hoary 5.4?
<Gmail> is hoary 5.4???????????
(crimsun/#ubuntu) novell linux desktop?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) crimsun: oh btw, I was able to disable stripping by setting DEB_STRIP_EXCLUDE := gaim
<JStrike> crimsun : Yep
<NewNick> crimsun: I don't think you understand, the warty drivers will not work for hoary because warty uses XFREE and hoary uses XORG and fglrx for ati drivers is only XFREE as of now
<JStrike> eruin : Novell Linux Desktop
<eruin> gotcha
(crimsun/#ubuntu) GammaRay: good.
<stuNNed> SirG3, do you have 'restricted' defined in your /etc/apt/sources.list?  and is this PPC?  fglrx-driver shows up here in 'restricted' repo, also you might want to add 'multivers' and 'universe' to your repo's list, i'm not sure if fglrx-driver has been ported to PPC if this is PPC...
<JStrike> I have to admit. I am very happy that I changed to Ubuntu instead of waiting around for NLD to be released. It is the first time ever that I am disappointed with a Ximian release
(crimsun/#ubuntu) NewNick: um. You do know that XFree86 and X.Org as Debian (and thus Ubuntu) packaged are largely interchangeable, correct?
<NewNick> crimsun: yes, but the FGLRX driver is not.
<SirG3> stuNNed: yes, I think restrected is defined in /etc/apt/sources.list (there were a couple lines mentioning restricted), and yes, I'm n PPC
<stuNNed> SirG3, sorry s/multivers/multiverse
(crimsun/#ubuntu) NewNick: does it work w/ Fedora Core 2/3?
<NewNick> nop
<NewNick> well when I tried it didnt
<NewNick> like
<NewNick> 3 months ago
<eruin> aren't ubuntu allowed to use the firefox icon/artwork?
<SirG3> stuNNed: nothing about multiverse in there: how would I enable that?
<stuNNed> SirG3, just add word 'multiverse' after 'universe'
(crimsun/#ubuntu) NewNick: I think you're skipping the critical step of googling...
<madsen> Hmm, how would I catch all orphaned packages in synaptic? I've tried "installed" + "orphaned" but that somehow catches all packages. :/
<mojo> morning everyone
(crimsun/#ubuntu) NewNick: I _just_ searched and found several references to ATI drivers working (with and without patching) on Fedora Core 2 and newer
<NewNick> crimsun: I have spent way way to mcuh time trying to get my x300 chipset working on ubntu
<NewNick> but we arnt talking about fedora are we.
<stuNNed> SirG3, maybe the driver is called something else for PPC, i'm not sure.  I do see on ATI's site there are drivers for MacOS.  I'd check around for Linux equivalent drivers for PPC, if you haven't already done so.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) and since FC2 and newer use X.Org, I can only conclude that the ATI drivers work just fine with X.Org
<mojo> I'm looking for oggvorbissdk, can someone show me how can I get this sdk via synaptic? what names are they?
<NewNick> not on X300 chipsets
<NewNick> do u understand what I mean by x300? radeon 9700 pros and etc
<NewNick> it ALWAYS thinks im using a 8500 generic
<NewNick> and gives me worse preformance
<NewNick> 9500*
(crimsun/#ubuntu) NewNick: no, I don't use ATI hardware. Have you consulted the ATI forums (assuming there is one)?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I would like to collapse these two lines: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<NewNick> lol ati=not that well into linux
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) I should have no trouble doing that right?
<eruin> crimsun, I've been hanging out on the fedora channels (and used fedora c2->c3t2->c3) and "just fine" isn't the proper term to use when speaking of xorg and ati drivers ;)
<NewNick> ati only supports reh hat 9
(crimsun/#ubuntu) GammaRay: correct.
<NewNick> lol
<NewNick> as of now
<madsen> What is this "multiverse" about?
<NewNick> (they only release rpms)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: sailor moon ofcourse
<mass> madsen: ever see "The One" with Jet Li?
<mass> oh, yeah, that too :)
* madsen shakes his head.
<s1x> hi all
<eruin> I need to find a decent notebook with nvidia isntead of all these ati 9700 ones
<eruin> if only because of nvidias excellent linux support
<NewNick> eruin: yep
<s1x> i just plugged my and SD card in my usb card reader and nothing happened. The kernel recognized it and hal does it too. Can anyone help me out trying to figure out why g-v-m doesn't mount it?
<NewNick> ati is sadd..
* madsen has an Ati gfx-card that runs pretty well...
<NewNick> is it X300 or newer?
<madsen> NewNick: I don't know how old the X300 is, but mine is a Radeon Mobility M6
<NewNick> wel then that's why it works fine
<NewNick> x300 is newer than the 9600's
<madsen> NewNick: ... which I don't know how old are either.
<NewNick> icic
* madsen is still having a ball trying to import his rowdy ~/.sylpheed-claws into Ubuntu.
<wasabi> Does ubuntu support joysticks out of hte box?
<madsen> NewNick: I'm not much into hardware, I just happened to know what gfx-card was in my Thinkpad. :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) wasabi: see /proc/config.gz
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) wasabi: 2.6 should contain all the support you need. I don't know how much attention ubuntu has paid to it.
<wasabi> nosuch file or directory
<wasabi> probably doens't have config support in heh
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bleh
<wasabi> yeah it has the joydev module loaded.
<wasabi> but dmesg isn't showing naything
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) wasabi: try /boot/config*
<wasabi> and it used to on my previous debian kernel
<zenwhen> wasabi,
<zenwhen> Get a $9.99 MS Sidewinder.
<wasabi> no.
<zenwhen> They works so winderfully in Linux.
<zenwhen> work*
<zenwhen> Oh well.
<wasabi> how nice of it.
<wasabi> regardless.
<zenwhen> Whoa, attitude.
<zenwhen> O;
<wasabi> what, you think it's acceptable that I should go buy new hardware when the previous worked fine on debian?
<wasabi> i think not.
<zenwhen> waaa?
<zenwhen> What joystick are you using now?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) wasabi: what type of joystick?
<wasabi> logitech
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) how does it plug in?
<wasabi> usb.
<wasabi> i should be getting dmesg notifications of it in some fashions
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) wasabi: take a look at /usr/src/linux/Documentation/input/joystick.txt
<s0cks> 0.o
<wasabi> drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -2 received
<wasabi> drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed
<s0cks> Is hoarty fixed yet?
<wasabi> do not have that directory
<wasabi> I did not compile my own kernel.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) wasabi: it's part of the kernel-source package
<darkjedi_NSC> hey guys - im a linux newbie, I just wanted to know if there are any ubuntu-specific guides on how to get started with linux. I'm a little overwhelmed stepping right in from the windoze world... TIA!
<JStrike> Very good read : http://www.autopackage.org/NOTES
<zenwhen> Compiling your own kernel is not only a good idea, but it is fun. Also, chicks dig it.
<zenwhen> True story.
<VOYAGER> lol
<wasabi> until you can point out why the ubuntu kernel does not work, i see no reason for it.
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> I only booted that kernel once.
<zenwhen> I know fuck all about it.
<madsen> Any tips on how to get all the Fn-button stuff to work in Ubuntu?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) wasabi: I'm not asking you to do that
<madsen> ^- On a thinkpad...
<wasabi> GammaRay, i know.
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) darkjedi_NSC: there used to be a good "beginning your journey" document in the ubuntu wiki.  Maybe someone here can find it for you in the new wiki
<zenwhen> In fact, I wasnt suggesting wasabi do it either.
<darkjedi_NSC> thanks kneel, let me see if i can find it myself too
<zenwhen> But if his joystick isnt supported, it might be a good idea.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) wasabi: from joystick.txt I see that "Logitech WingMan GamePad USB" is supported by the adi module
<wasabi> Well, this joystick has never required special drivers before. Just generic joydev.
<wasabi> nope.
<robertj> wasabi: I'm trying to bootstrap ubuntu and it's being whiny
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) joydev isn't a driver
<darkjedi_NSC> Thanks Kneel - I found a doc called "learning ubuntu linux" in the wiki, im going to tear through it now
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) For all joystick drivers to function, you'll need the userland interface
<robertj> I think I may be doing something wrong, Is archive.ubuntu.org not a valid mirror for bootstraping purposes?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) module in kernel, either loaded or compiled in:
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) and then it tell you to modprobe joydev..
<wasabi> GammaRay, naw. Joydev on my Debian kernel was all. It detected the USB hotplug event and exposed /dev/input/js0
<wasabi> now it's not doing either
<wasabi> It's that generic
<darkjedi_NSC> one more question, im running ubuntu on an older compaq notebook, it has a synaptics touchpad that is acting funny. anyone know how i can get a new/better driver for it?
<wasabi> i just can't fathom what's differetn about ubuntu's kernel than my last one
<madsen> Hmm, how does one do `apt-get clean` from synaptic?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) wasabi: it's probably just a flaw in the hosplug support... you might report this as a bug.
<wasabi> same 2.6.8.1 that I used, all the support needed is listed in config
<wasabi> Gamma, dmesg is kernel level, not hotplug.
<stuNNed> is there any way to view a changelog in an uninstall .deb package with apt or dpkg?
<jdz_> wasabi: I'm very suprised dmesg isn't showing anything
<VOYAGER> wasabi have you tried the other usb sockets ive run into 1 or the other will run
<wasabi> me too.
<wasabi> not even a usb connect event
<wasabi> VOYAGER, yeah cycled through all of em
<VOYAGER> k
<wasabi> i suspose it might be noted
<wasabi> I just unplugged my mouse
<wasabi> no unplug event
<wasabi> plugged it back in, no plug event. and it don't work now.
<wasabi> usb looks dead.
<YokoZar> I just upgraded to with synaptic xorg and now the login screen freezes after making the login sound (the keyboard freezes too)
<YokoZar> Maybe I'm missing a package somehow?
<stuNNed> how to view changelogs of new packages?
<jmhodges> heya
<jmhodges> my grub-fu is weak
<YokoZar> And is there a way to move between consoles in recovery mode (ie. shift+alt+f2 type stuff)?
<madsen> jmhodges: What's the problem?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) stuNNed: /usr/doc/<package>/
<jmhodges> im sitting on this live cd right now trying to figure out how to re-install the grub bits i had on my hard drive into my mbr now that i've overwritten them with a windows install in another partition
<jmhodges> madsen, that right there ^ :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) jmhodges: no.. grub is weak.. your foo is just fine
<madsen> YokoZar: do you mean "ctrl+alt+f(1-6)"?
<SeaBass> what kernel version does ubuntu use?
<madsen> GammaRay: What's wrong with grub?
<YokoZar> madsen: yeah that's what I meant
<YokoZar> madsen: It doesn't work in recovery mode, which is single user mode.
<jdz_> SeaBass: 2.6.x, Warty comes with 2.6.8 I believe
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: the config file mainly
<mass> SeaBass: 2.6.8
<YokoZar> madsen: Do I need to d oan init 3?
<SeaBass> thx
<eruin> JStrike, yeah, good read. got it all spinning around in my poor head now ;)
<SeaBass> does it get compiled from source?
<YokoZar> Actually, I think I'll just install screen...
<madsen> YokoZar: I think so, cause single user mode pretty much implies one login. No more, no less... At least that's my interpretation of it.
<JStrike> Mike Hearn is pretty awsome
<jmhodges> GammaRay, hehe
<madsen> GammaRay: I think it's way better than e.g. Lilo
<jmhodges> i knew how to do this with lilo
<madsen> jmhodges: What have you tried so far?
<YokoZar> exit
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: you think, therefor it is, for you
<YokoZar> I'll be back
<SeaBass> is ubuntu a source or binary distro?
<madsen> GammaRay: Exactly, I just wanted to hear why you thought grub sucked.
<jmhodges> madsen, chroot and running grub-install, running grub-install from the cd with --config-file pointed to the one i had on the harddrive
<madsen> SeaBass: bin
<jmhodges> neither seemed to work
<jdz_> SeaBass: Binary
<SeaBass> thx
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) SeaBass: both :-P
<jmhodges> and .. something else.. trying to remember what..
<madsen> jmhodges: With what as the target device?
<zenwhen> haha
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) does a source distro run only interperted code?
<jmhodges> oh, the latter was grub fromt he cd with the --config-file.. (which was stupid i know) and then i tried grub-install with the -directory deal pointed at the grub dir in /boot on the hd
<zenwhen> There was another "source = fast, binary = slow" guy.
<jmhodges> madsen, /dev/hda
<madsen> jmhodges: I think `grub-install /dev/hda` should do the trick. (You might want to add "--no-floppy" if you don't have a floppy drive.
<jdz_> GammaRay: When I think of a Source distro, Gentoo comes to mind
<jmhodges> madsen, from where?
<wasabi> grrr
<wasabi> i really dont wanna recompile
<madsen> jmhodges: Hmm, than apparently it _didn't_ do the trick...
<jmhodges> madsen, oh i tried that
<jmhodges> let me get the output
<madsen> jmhodges: I don't think you can do it from a chroot, but I'm not sure.
<jmhodges> madsen, nope, i dont think i can either heh
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) apt-get (the) source!
<madsen> jmhodges: I'm not sure the chrooted env will recognize /dev/hda
<jmhodges> madsen, well, grub-install /dev/hda is doing something
<jmhodges> but im nto sure if its what i want
<wasabi> a chroot will recognize /dev/hda fine if hte file exists
<wasabi> and points to the right major/minor
<jmhodges> madsen, "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<usual> bass is good beer
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: I just think grub is way too complicated for it's small benefits
<wasabi> jmhodges, edit /etc/mtab
<jmhodges> chroot was having issues with another missing /dev i think
<jmhodges> wasabi, ok.. to what? :/
<wasabi> whatever /boot is
<scognito_> is the extension of shadow and translucent windows compiled in hoary's xorg packages?
<jmhodges> wasabi, ahhh i see
<ajmitch_> wasabi: you're not the only one to have USB issues
<wasabi> grub uses /etc/mtab to find the device for /boot.
<wasabi> scognito_, the extension is. The applications required are not.
<YokoZar> ok I got my screen action going, ready to reinstall whatever packages I need to get xorg working (or at least a login screen...)
<scognito_> ok tnx
<JStrike> scognito_ : It doesn't matter. None of the major Window Managers have composite support
<eruin> autopackage is exciting
<madsen> jmhodges: Try something like: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hda1/boot/grub/ /dev/hda  (but change the --root-dir path to your installations grub-dir.)
<wasabi> JStrike, xcompmgr "works".
<scognito_> ok :D
<JStrike> eruin : It really is
<jmhodges> madsen, actually i think thats correct
<JStrike> ha
<madsen> jmhodges: It's great if it is. :)
<JStrike> xcompmgr is a load of shit
<eruin> JStrike, xfwm
<jmhodges> madsen, from yours.. i tried this before "cp: listing attributes of `//lib/grub/i386-pc/stage1': Unknown error 524"
<JStrike> It is a means for testing, Not for using
<wasabi> xcompmgr is great if you have a device with sane RENDER
<wasabi> Of which there is none
<jdub> metacity supports composite (though it's currently b0rk)
<JStrike> eruin : I said major :-)
<robertj> eeky panick!
<jdub> has had composite support for ages
<eruin> JStrike, well, after kwm and metacity I'd say it's the most popular ;P
<madsen> jmhodges: Hmm...
<ajmitch_> xcompmgr worked at a decent speed with a geforce2
<JStrike> jdub: It has been disabled for a while
<jdub> wasabi: works fairly well on nvidia
<madsen> jmhodges: I hate unknown errors.
<wasabi> jdub, crashes my X for me after about 10 minutes, on Nvidia.
<jdub> JStrike: only recently.
<ajmitch_> I just got sick of firefox crashing due to the flash plugin
<robertj> Insatlled a sid chroot, changed my sources.list, dist-upgraded to warty stuff, then tried to install ubuntu-desktop and dependencies aren't resolving :(
<jdub> it has always been a devel feature
<jmhodges> wasabi, btw, that didnt work either with this line in mtab "/boot /mnt/hda1 ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0"
<wasabi> that's because you did /mnt/hda1
<wasabi> and not /dev/hda1
<Gmail> robertj: you are a moron if you swap to debian sid from ubuntu
<JStrike> jdub : I remember it being enabled, then pulled almost immediatly a while ago. (Well, some months ago)
<wasabi> Gmail, you are a moron ifyou assume somebodys distro choice makes them a moron.
<robertj> Gmail: read closely, I'm bootstrapping ubuntu
<scognito_> which config file is used for X?
<jdub> JStrike: it's been on HEAD for about a year. it's not enabled by default. currently it is broken.
<robertj> or rather attempting to
<jmhodges> wasabi, ah, ok
<scognito_>  /etc/X11/Xf86config-4 is still ok?
<wasabi> scognito_, xorg uses /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scognito_> ok
<scognito_> thanks a lot
<eruin> (which is alot more easy to type)
<jmhodges> wasabi, well /boot is inside of a larger partition, not one by itsel
(crimsun/#ubuntu) robertj: it's doable. What's(re) the error(s)? use #flood if necessary
<wasabi> jmhodges, eh? you don't have a /boot? oh. then you don't need to mess with mtab at all
<Gmail> robertj: okay i thought you where a tipical n00b who knew nothing (not even howto make a sympal .deb binary)
<jmhodges> ah heh
<wasabi> you need to pass the right options to grub though
<scognito_> 'nite
<jmhodges> wasabi, right, theres the issue..
<robertj> crimsun: it wants a newer version of alsa than what's installed
<robertj> I wonder if sid alsa deps are making it unhappy
(crimsun/#ubuntu) robertj: could you paste the error in #flood?
<JStrike> Is gstreaner-ffmpeg in multiverse yet?
<wasabi> Is there a replacement for kernel-package that Ubuntu is using to create the linux-* kernel packages?
<eruin> JStrike, no
<robertj> crimsun: that's as much as I can paste ;)
<JStrike> I wonder why not?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) robertj: and your /etc/apt/sources.list? and possibly /etc/apt/preferences?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) wasabi: nope, just kernel-package per norm
<robertj> there is no preferences file
<wasabi> crimsun, well, kernel-package uses kernel-* naming scheme... so this will do that now?
<wasabi> or are they renaming the results by hand?
<jdub> there's an option to change the package name
<wasabi> reallllly?
* wasabi searches
(crimsun/#ubuntu) yep
* eruin gazes at the lightbulb above wasabis head
<JStrike> gstreamer--ffmpeg *really* should be in multiverse
<eruin> it really should
<JStrike> It would be a lot easier than the xinelib, totem-xine thing
<wasabi> Wha't shte option? not finding it.
<eruin> JStrike, or fetching it off debian
<JStrike> Not loving the mixing Ubuntu and debian packages
<usual> i wish audacity worked with alsa
(crimsun/#ubuntu) usual: aoss audacity?
<usual> crimsun, ?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) usual: wrap audacity using the alsa wrapper?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) install alsa-oss
<YokoZar> Ok, here's the deal: All my packages are latest hoary version, but when it boots into login menu I get a frozen keyboard and a grey screen.  The login screen sound plays, but then everything locks up.
<usual> crimsun, kernel  mods or packages
(crimsun/#ubuntu) usual: it's a package
* robertj tries debootstrap warty . http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
(crimsun/#ubuntu) usual: I'm presuming your alsa config has oss emulation enabled?
<usual> crimsun, how can I check
<eruin> bah! the firefox package should be patched to use the gtk fileselector
<ajmitch_> robertj: using a warty debootstrap?
<robertj> hoary
(crimsun/#ubuntu) usual: how are you using audacity now? alsa's oss emulation? direct oss?
<robertj> i'll know if it works soon
<robertj> i'm up to the c's
<usual> crimsun, I'm not it fails to find the audio device
<robertj> give er 10 minutes and i'll copy over my sources.list, make the changes to point it to warty and install desktop-base
<robertj> after that my goal is to fight with Xnest
<ajmitch_> I think it might be time to try & upgrade to hoary
(crimsun/#ubuntu) usual: are you using alsa?
* Gmail wacks the idiot that made the latest synaptic .deb my father just noted to me its not longer in the computer menu
<robertj> ajmitch: it's not
<usual> crimsun, yes
<robertj> "When it is time, you will KNOW it is time"
<ajmitch_> robertj: is it more broken than sid?
<robertj> ajmitch: don't use sid, I would guess yes
<JStrike> Speaking off alsa-oss. It makes a really terrible crackling noise on my computer. And esd seems to still use oss
<ajmitch_> alright
<eruin> Gmail, it's in applications -> system using gksu instead of gksudo now (I've filed a bug)
<ajmitch_> I've been using sid for a few years, so I've come to know the general ways of fixing things
<jdub> Gmail: dude, chill out.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) JStrike: make sure it's not trying to mmap
(crimsun/#ubuntu) JStrike: that's known to be buggy
<mojo> has anyone encountered bunch of error related to buildui.py with RealPlayer 10 (21/10/2004) build?
<YokoZar> Ok, here's the deal: All my packages are latest hoary version, but when it boots into login menu I get a frozen keyboard and a grey screen.  The login screen sound plays, but then everything locks up.  Anyone have a clue?  Am I missing a package?  What should I try doing?
<stuNNed> jdub, how to view the changelog of a package?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) zless /usr/share/doc/$PACKAGE/changelog.Debian.gz
<stuNNed> crimsun, thanks mate
<stuNNed> crimsun, is there a way before it's installed?
<ajmitch_> apt-listchanges is useful for mailing you changelogs when you install
(crimsun/#ubuntu) stuNNed: ajmitch_ just mentioned apt-listchanges if you're upgrading
<JStrike> YokoZar : Use the supported version, not Hoary?
<YokoZar> JStrike: Safe way to downgrade?
<Gmail> eruin: i now i had to do sudo passwd root on my dads computer for him to be able to use it
<stuNNed> crimsun, ajmitch_ ok thanks
<mojo> jdub: can you pls explain to me why only Ubuntu Linux like to remove the GNOME Inintlevel Service out?
<eruin> Gmail, alternatively you could edit the menu item ;)
<JStrike> YokoZar : Not sure
<jdub> mojo: because it's not supported upstream, and it's not the best design for the job
<JStrike> But I am sure there must be some info on google
<robertj> btw, on the random gripe front, does anyone know if there has been any discussions of checking for keyboards before prompting for input?
<jdub> stuNNed: /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.*
<robertj> just in general debian-land. It's really naughty to have a machine with no ps/2 port prompt you when usb keyboards aren't working
<mojo> jdub: really? so GNOME never has such offciail Initlevel tooL?
<robertj> especially in PPC land where, unless there is some openfirmware deal I don't know about, you really don't have any options
<jdub> Gmail: dude, if you are running hoary on your father's computer, that's the kind of mess you'll get in. it's *in development*.
<jdub> mojo: no
<mojo> jdub: could u be more specific?
<jdub> mojo: no, gnome has never had an official runlevel tool
<jdub> i'm just answering your question :)
<mojo> jdub: ok, thx man
<mojo> jdub: if it is so, then we should adopt one for ourselve like FC
<jdub> mojo: perhaps.
<eruin> mojo, it's being worked on afaik
<mojo> jdub: i've tried RHEL 4 Beta and it completely deprecated eog, should we do so?
<jdub> mojo: no
<Gmail> jdub: i am taking care of my dad computer
<mojo> jdub: isn't it better to have unified image viewer?
<Gmail> there is no worry
<jdub> Gmail: don't run a development release on it, and don't complain bitterly when things break
<jdub> mojo: yes, when one's available
<JStrike> Speaking of a FC feature I miss, is their package installer. Trying to get all the devel libs needed to build mono and gtk-sharp is a nightmare. On FC they had the simple way of just choosing the Gnome Development package(s) which would install most of what you need
<jdub> JStrike: on its way.
<JStrike> jdub : Nice.
<mojo> jud: thx much jdub, ur the man, i'm just wondering when the gnome-panel-screenshot is up so I can take screenshot for my bug report
<jdub> mojo: when there's a gnome-utils release upstream
<jdub> mojo: there are lots of ways to take screenshots
<jdub> mojo: use gimp
<wasabi> grrrr
* wasabi compiling 2.6.9
* wasabi pissed.
<eruin> install imagemagick, run import -w root /path/to/saved.png
<mojo> jdub: oh GIMP! yah! I forget GIMP can do it! thx jdub, u save the day again!
<robertj> jdub: has there been much feedback on the Computer menu?
<wasabi> feedback on computer menu: it rocks.
<jdub> robertj: yeah, mostly positive
<eruin> amen to that
<jdz_> amen
<jdub> robertj: there's a discussion going on upstream about modifying the menus, which is moving towards where we'd like to go
<eruin> jdub, got alink?
<jdub> see the desktop-devel-list archives
<robertj> I support a sizable number of OS X users, and the Computer menu is never touched
<wasabi> I like that XP feature where recently used apps drift towards the top of the menu
<jdz_> the computer menu and sudo were the first two things that hit me in ubuntu, and got me hooked.
<jdz_> wasabi: I believe KDE has something like that too
<JStrike> jdub : IS it possible to get gstreamer-ffmpeg in Multiverse, or are the Cononical people not allowed to have anything to do with it?
<mojo> jdub: isn't it better to place Synaptic in System confguartion?
<jdub> wasabi: fairly likely it'll turn up in gnome 2.10
<jdub> mojo: it is there.
<Gmail> jdub: i am not complaing about things bracking (i report them too) i am just saying the mantanor should change stuff like this as when people upgrade from warty to hoary then they can't find synaptic and start complaining here
<JStrike> sudo is really, really nice
<robertj> Sudo is definately great
<jdz_> JStrike: For sure.  I've fallen in love with sudo
<mass> JStrike: sudo roxors :)
<mojo> jdub: no, they just move it to System Tools
<jdub> Gmail: dude, it's a bug. it's a development release. things like this happen.
<Gmail> all i am saying it better not be like that for the rc
<wasabi> I dislike having to be added to the audio/video/cdrom groups manually.
<usual> what would be the thing to get into nowadays for a good job, pref IT related if it is a decent option
<jdub> mojo: it's a bug.
<robertj> Gnome places in general need lots of loving
<jdub> Gmail: far out man, it's one month into the development process.
<robertj> OS 10.3 has their favorite menus done right
<wasabi> os x has a favoritres menu?
<jdub> JStrike: i don't think we're going to do anything about it. if it goes into debian (unlikely), it'll turn up in universe.
<wasabi> it just has the dock
<Gmail> jdub: but it better not stay like that it better change back because i know people will be whining on where is snaptic
<SirG3> I thought they stopped using favorites in 10.3?
<robertj> like on the GtkFileChooser
<SirG3> but I wouldn't know, never used it :-P
<robertj> you have your bookmarks
<jdub> Gmail: bugs will be fixed, dude.
<robertj> and anything you bookmark there shows up in Finder and you can drag stuff to it
<jdub> Gmail: let it go
<calc> jdub: better hide out in the other channel, too many people here ;)
<robertj> also you can click it and open your bookmarked place
<usual> crimsun, I installed alsa-oss...now what
<SirG3> robertj: Ah the sidebar
<SirG3> ?
<robertj> yeah
<mass> robertj: you can also drag files there
<robertj> mass: indeed
<Gmail> jdub: i am not talking about to bug i am talking about changing the menu item
<mass> robertj: if you _really_ open that file alot ;-)
<ajmitch_> calc: don't you want to harass jdub too? :)
<jdub> Gmail: again, that is a bug
<robertj> mass: network resources, anything
<Gmail> thing like that should NOT be changed
<stuNNed> SirG3, i checked around, couldn't find anything related to ppc fglrx :(
<jdub> Gmail: that will be fixed
<jdub> Gmail: please let it go
<Gmail> jdub: no it idn't
* usual pokes calc 
<calc> the only thing i could harass him about he has nothing to do with, getting gnome 2.8 into sid ;)
<mass> I just like the consolidation of all the icons into the dock - status notifications and all right there. Of course, system tools are slowly leaking upward into the menubar
<SirG3> stuNNed: I looked around for 15 minutes on google then I found Bomberclone.... and suddenly the afternoon is gone :-P
<ajmitch_> ah
<ajmitch_> harass jordi & others then?
<mass> but apple has promised to break that every major OS release, if you read between the lines
* ajmitch_ had better get working before he does the same to me
<mass> 'don't do this with non-system code'
<usual> calc, you still doing the KDE packages?
<jdub> Gmail: i'll say it again -> the synaptic menu item moving is a *BUG* it will be fixed.
<ajmitch_> when's the hoary upstream version freeze again?
<jdub> ajmitch_: end of december (but that may change)
<eruin> Gmail, have a cookie: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3979
<usual> hell will freeze before hoary does
<mass> mmm.. cookies
<usual> i mean sarge
<calc> usual: well 3.3.1 is as done as i can make it for sarge (afaik), so just sitting around waiting for it to migrate
<mass> wrong order
<mass> hoary, then hell, then sarge ;-)
<robertj> mass: I really like it because it doesn't prompt at all
<calc> but after that i am planning to jump into gnome dev if i can :)
<eruin> wasn't sarge slated for a november release?
<robertj> mass: it's really a scratch space area
<ajmitch_> eruin: sarge was slated for a 2003 release
<robertj> no "Are you sure you want to create a shortcut"
<usual> calc, gotcha...havn't seen you in a while...I stopped using kde so I didn't come to #debian-kde anymore
<eruin> hehe, I remember woody
<eruin> ;D
<calc> usual: ok
<Gmail> jdub: its not a bug its a CHANGE and i am saying it not wise to do such changes
<mass> robertj: prompts are overused. I like the UI design philosophy of 'assume the user isn't a moron, so only prompt them if something they are trying to do is genuinely destructive, like deleting a folder'
<kensai> eruin, maybe it'll be available for early 2005
<eruin> Gmail, stop trolling already
<jdub> Gmail: dude. listen to me. it is a bug.
<mass> the anti-clippy school of UI thought :)
<ajmitch_> I've got a few packages that are quite outdated in warty
<jdub> Gmail: the change is a bug.
<jdub> Gmail: it will be fixed.
<GotD0t> is there a way i can keep something in the clipboard after the application it was copied from is closed
<calc> hmm i could just reinstall my desktop with hoary and have gnome 2.8 now :)
<usual> calc, I enjoy it
<SirG3> mass: yeah, I like doing something and the computer not asking me to confirm it. I hit command-delete - I MEAN TO DELETE THE TRASH! hehe
<calc> i have warty on my laptop, but i still need a linux friendly wifi for it
<jdub> calc: gnome 2.8 in warty, 2.9 in hoary ;-)
<calc> the intel 2915 seems to be hard to get, or still vaporware
<gen> linux friendly? contradiction
<calc> jdub: whee 8)
<mass> SirG3: yesss, if an operation is destructive, try to make it reversable, rather than prompting the user
<calc> gen: just about anything other than broadcom
<usual> I wonder when 2.6.9 will enter hoary
<eruin> WHOOT, am I running gnome 2.9 ?
<ajmitch_> ndiswrapper?
<kensai> Gmail, LOL synaptic problem LOL yeah I was whining for 10 seconds until I found it
<calc> i have broadcom 11g in my amd64 laptop so i can't even use that :\
<stuNNed> calc, any orinoco card should be good, proxim atheros orinoco .11b/g here works well with madwifi-driver
<gen> calc, yea i know, being a jackass.
<usual> not fully 2.9 correct?
<SirG3> mass: or at least be able to turn it off, bah - wish I could that w/ win98's empty trash dialog.....
<calc> and i need working wpa on top of that, i have a prism54 with no wpa support :\
<one_2_one> hy
<jdub> usual: 2.9 as released upstrema
<usual> why do you use synaptic anyway...
<one_2_one> where i can get ubuntu kernel source ?
<usual> jdub, gotcha
* calc bbl
<ajmitch_> calc: ah, I've got an old prism2 card
<calc> i may just give up and buy an intel 2200 since those are supposed to work and have wpa support
<Gmail> btw to get passed such ""BUGS"" is by doing the following command sudo passwd root , and entering the same password as the one you chose for sudo
<robertj> other thought: does Gnome Keychain Manager load Apple Keychains?
<kensai> I don't know which is the big deal about the bug on synaptic because it is always under system tools
<calc> also is minipci so i can just pull the old card out and have it work
<usual> jdub, I recall you mentioning things like bootsplashes and grub splashes in hoary...are those going to come near release or freeze? or just when they get to it
<stuNNed> calc, wpa_supplicant working here with above mentioned card
<jdub> usual: not sure if it's going to happen for hoary.
<jdz_> sooner is better of course :)  more time for bugs to be found and fixed.
<usual> jdub, ok...doesn't seem like a time consuming task or very difficult....so I was just curious
<jdz_> usual: You should help then!
<jdub> usual: well, it does involve developing a user space graphical boot subsystem...
<usual> jdz_, I doubt I can just become a team member
<stuNNed> ajmitch_, is there a way to set up a cron job for apt-listchanges to email changelogs of packages not installed yet?
<usual> jdub, ok
<calc> stuNNed: ok :)
<one_2_one> ppl where i can get ubuntu kernel source ?
<jdub> one_2_one: apt-cache search linux-source
<one_2_one> i dont have net
<jdub> you don't need net access :)
<jdub> until you want to get the package
<ajmitch_> stuNNed: not sure, it's probably possible :)
<SirG3> Hm: as a first time user of Ubuntu some things pop out. I wish there was a way to have a global menu bar like Mac OS *, I wish when installing programs from Synaptic that they became listed in the applications menu.
<SirG3> I wish things just worked: like my USB HDD and my firewire burner or my graphics card or mac on linux
<jdub> SirG3: we won't have a global menu bar; most supported applications will have menu items; *heaps* of hardware 'just works'; MOL isn't supported.
<SirG3> jdub: unfort. my hardware doesn't seem to be among the heaps of hardware :-(
<jdub> SirG3: file bugs, or send install reports to ubuntu-users
<JStrike> The first : Gnome is not Mac OS : The second should happen : Third is a problem that wont go away any time soon unless linux gets really popular
<SirG3> JStrike: I find the one menu bar much more intiutive heh
<SirG3> jdub: where would I file bugs?
<madsen> SirG3: Actually, even though I dislike it, KDE has such an option.
<jdub> SirG3: bugzilla.ubuntu.com (see the topic)
<madsen> SirG3: I mean, KDE as oposed to KDE.
<madsen> SirG3: rubbish, ... oposed to Gnome. :)
<baluba> jdub, today there was someone who asked about the appropriate way to request for a package inclusion
<Childe> Yesterday I upgraded to Hoary, but after the upgrade GDM can not start.
<Childe> It says that there is already a X server on display 0, and give me a X serve only screen.
<Childe> Just a pointer on black screen.
<Childe> Is there any known bug in Hoary's GDM script?
<Xamusk> hello again
<one_2_one> jdub  i have been loking on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ but i dont see it to download
<nicktastic> Are there any good documents that explain how ubuntu is different from other distributions, what it does better, why users would want to use it over the many other distributions out there? I'm having a hard time finding such information on the web site...
<one_2_one> on apt-cache search he dont have linux source
<baluba> one_2_one, apt-cache search linux-source
<Childe> Anybody using Hoary here? Tell me if your GDM works correctly/
<one_2_one> baluba  i typed that
<one_2_one> he dont have it
<bigtony> question: when i type smb://192.168.1.102 i can login with a blank user and blank password and have full access to my shares. how come i can't do the same when i do a smbmount //192.168.1.102/documents /home/bigtony/laptopdrive -o umask=000,rw,guest ? what am i don't wrong plz thanks
<one_2_one> and im looking for an link to get it
<nicktastic> ....
<madsen> Woah! The Ubuntu Monthly Calendar is a drity trick! :) I'm already looking forward to next month - or maybe the next one again... Whichever features one of the gals. :)
<one_2_one> baluba  know any link ?
<madsen> bigtony: Uhm, you haven't allowed guest access?
<bigtony> yes on my windows system guest is allowed
<YokoZar> How do I downgrade to Warty?  Or reinstall all of xorg?
<bigtony> i can read the drive with smb just fine and write to it and do whatever i want
<madsen> bigtony: Hmm... Also to read/write?
<bigtony> but i can't mount it with the same priv
<madsen> bigtony: I mean as guest.
<bigtony> i thought i did
<madsen> bigtony: Hmm...
<madsen> Hang on a sec...
<bigtony> like i say smb://192.168.1.102 will work just fine
<bigtony> i can rwx
<bigtony> but i can't mount it so i don't have to type smb all the time
<madsen> bigtony: smb://... from where=
<bigtony> from filebrowser
<madsen> Hmm, can't you just browse the network and then right click on the shares and mount them? Unless you want it to happen automagically of course...
<bigtony> ok well tell me this cause i'm new to this
<bigtony> how do you browse the network?
<bigtony> i thought you had to specify it
<pridkett> I don't suppose anyone in here is using an IBM A31 laptop?  (other than myself)
<runixd> whats your question
<madsen> bigtony: I mount my shares with: smbmount //server/share /mount/point -o username=myUsername,password=myPassword
<one_2_one> can i use an debian kernel source to ubuntu ?
<runixd> duh
<Childe> Help!
<bigtony> yeah i understand madsen: but thats the thing its a guest share
<bigtony> so it has no username or pass
<madsen> bigtony: Just: Computer -> Network
<Agrajag> bigtony: ""
<Agrajag> that's your user and pass
<Childe> GDM broken after upgraded to Hoary
<madsen> Agrajag: That shouldn't be needed...
<bigtony> oh
<Agrajag> madsen: shoudn't, but it doesn't seem to be working for him without it
<pridkett> for some reason that wireless on the computer (internal minipci prism2 that uses hermes driver) likes to conk out large transfers.  Specifically, it conks out a lot while printing.
<bigtony> the read works fine
<bigtony> the write is what the problem is
<Agrajag> oh
<madsen> Agrajag: Well, it _could_ be something else...
<Agrajag> -o rw
<Agrajag> -o rw
<bigtony> i tried that
<bigtony> doesn't do anything
<Agrajag> really, hm
<bigtony> again thats with smbmount now with smb://ip/share
<bigtony> it works fine
<bigtony> question when i make the dir say /home/bigtony/laptopdrive
<madsen> bigtony: Do you know what that umask does or did you just stick it in there?
<bigtony> do i have to chown it?
<bigtony> i thought it did file access
<bigtony> but i am still learning
<madsen> bigtony: You have to have write-perms to it I guess, but I think it changes during mount.
<bigtony> like 777
<pridkett> i'm pretty sure that it's an issue with ubuntu installing the wrong driver to fix that.
<madsen> bigtony: Yeah, it works on files you create... I don't use it in my mounts...
<madsen> bigtony: Try to remove it, so we get the simplest situation possible.
<bigtony> i was jus tgoing on what i was reading
<bigtony> ok
<mitochondyu> hi all need help
<bigtony> i'm gonna unmount the drive and start over
<madsen> mitochondyu: Who doesn't. :)
<mitochondyu> does superkaramba works for gnome???
<madsen> mitochondyu: What does the dependencies tell you?
<ajmitch_> mitochondyu: use gdesklets
<mitochondyu> oh ..i tryed gdesklets.is not as good
<bigtony> ok umounted
<mitochondyu> thanks anyways
<ajmitch_> superkaramba would work but I guess it'd drag in a few kde dependencies
<mitochondyu> really?
<Childe> I need help!
<bigtony> now do i need to do chmod -R rw on the /home/bigtony/laptopdrive dir i made?
<Childe> My GDM does not work after I upgraded to Hoary!
<madsen> mitochondyu: `apt-cache show superkaramba`
<madsen> bigtony: I don't think the -R is needed when the share is umounted. :)
<bigtony> just trying to get total access to that dir is all
<madsen> just make sure you have full access on the mount point.
<mitochondyu> thanks
<bigtony> moint point being the ip/share dir?
<mitochondyu> i go try now
<madsen> bigtony: I know, but -R means recursive and there should only be the dir.
<bigtony> ok
<madsen> bigtony: No, the mount point in your local dir system.
<bigtony> thats why i was doing the chmod
<bigtony> i'm confused
<madsen> bigtony: Just for getting it straight... Right now: "Mount point" = local dir to mount on; "share" = remote share to mount on "mount point". ;)
<bigtony> ok fair enough
<bigtony> mount point is /home/bigtony/laptopdrive
<madsen> bigtony: Ok, make sure you have rwx on that.
<bigtony> and i did a mkdir to that dir in normal user mode
<bigtony> ok let me check
<madsen> bigtony: Ok, then you have rwx on it.
<bigtony> yeah
<madsen> bigtony: now do `smbmount //server/share /home/bigtony/laptopdrive -o rw` No more, no less
<madsen> bigtony: of course, replace //server/share with the actual values. :)
<bigtony> ok i'm trying brb
<bigtony> duh :p
<bigtony> ok
<baluba> night
<madsen> bigtony: How's it working out?
<bigtony> having a hang  up removing this dir
<bigtony> hang on a sec
<bigtony> cause i think i see what i did wrong
<bigtony> i created the dir in root
<mitochondyu> icaramba it works!~ ^^ thanks
<Xamusk> can ubuntu live use a home dir in a partition in the HD
<madsen> bigtony: What do you mean?
<bigtony> i got it
<bigtony> well i had created the dir as being root making root the owner
<bigtony> i need bigtony to be the owner
<bigtony> let me try now i think i got it
<madsen> bigtony: Oh! :) You said you created it as your user. :)
<bigtony> i know i did
<bigtony> thats why i corrected myself
<madsen> bigtony: hehe, I know...
<bigtony> << hates being a noob
<bigtony> but i got high hopes
<bigtony> let me see if i can get it going now
<madsen> bigtony: Nah, nothings wrong with being a noob. Everybody starts somewhere. :) Being a noob is where everybody starts. :)
<bigtony> thanks for looking at it like that
<bigtony> just hate being a pest really
<madsen> bigtony: If you were a pest I'd probably have thrown something like "stfu and read the docs" at you. :) Don't worry. Really. :)
<bigtony> i hear ya
<bigtony> thanks
<bigtony> one thing here is what i don't understand
<bigtony> do i have to mount as root?
<madsen> bigtony: That shouldn't be necessary.
<bigtony> bigtony@bubbaslinuxbox:~/laptopdrive $ smbmount //192.168.1.102/documents /home/bigtony/laptopdrive -o rw
<bigtony> Password:
<bigtony> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<bigtony> smbmnt failed: 1
<Childe> Does anyone ecountered the GDM bug after upgraded to Hoary?
<alge> anyone cool with ubuntu sound, can't get gnome-sound-recorder to record anything
<madsen> bigtony: Hmm, never heard that one before. :/
<bigtony> now if i sudo it it gives me no error
<bigtony> let me see if i have rw on it
<madsen> bigtony: On my debian install I just mount as myself...
<madsen> Childe: It doesn't appear so... I know it's frustrating, but perhaps you should try googling for it instead of wasting time asking here...
<bigtony> with mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.102 username=whatever password=whatever   in the fstab?
<madsen> bigtony: Nope, I mount them when I need them.
<Childe> madsen: OK. Thank you :-D
<bigtony> ok
<madsen> Childe: :)
<gen> whats the "GDM" bug
<madsen> bigtony: I created a bash-function in .bashrc that mounts them all...
<madsen> bigtony: I just do smbmountall and is mounts all my shares from my file-server.
<Childe> gen: After I upgraded to HoaryGDM can not start.
<bigtony> sounds like a plan to me
<madsen> bigtony: Do you have more shares?
<bigtony> let me try the network mount thing cause this isn't working
<bigtony> yeah i have 2
<Childe> It just tell me that there is already a X server running on this display. But I think this X server is the one launched by GDM itself
<madsen> bigtony: Well, mine kinda depends on "smbmount //server/share /mount/point"
<bigtony> the dir still has a lock on it
<bigtony> even after i created it in normal and it shows rwx on it
<madsen> Childe: Have you tried "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" and then start it again?
<bigtony> and it stills ays root is the owner
<madsen> Childe: I mean, not just using 'restart'.
<bigtony> :(
<Childe> madsen: Yes I've tried that. But it still not work
<madsen> bigtony: That's because root mounted it...
<bigtony> oh when i did the sudo smbmount gotcha
<madsen> Childe: does 'ps aux | grep gdm' give you anything when it's stopped?
<Childe> madsen: No. I killed them all.
<madsen> Childe: :(
<alge> hey Childe: how bout ctrl-alt-backspace to kill the X-server
<madsen> bigtony: Hmm...
<Childe> alge: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace can not kill the X-server(strange, right?), I kill it using "kill -9"
<bigtony> yeah thats what it was when i unmounted the lock went away
<madsen> bigtony: Yup...
<bigtony> but i seem to only be able to mount with sudo though
<bigtony> aww i know why
<madsen> bigtony: ?
<bigtony> but this is strange
<bigtony> correct me if i'm wrong
<bigtony> linux doesn't like ntfs
<bigtony> it can read it but can't write it
<madsen> bigtony: Yup! That's it!
<bigtony> but here is whats messed up
<bigtony> smb:/192.168.1.102
<bigtony> lets me write all day every day
<Childe> Maybe I should examine GDM's init.d script?
<madsen> bigtony: That sounds a little suspicious...
<bigtony> cause i have already transfered tons of date to the laptop using that
<madsen> bigtony: Hmm
<Agrajag> bigtony: um
<bigtony> i was just being lazy
<madsen> Childe: Can't hurt, but I doubt it'll do any good.
<bigtony> and got tired of doing smb://whatever
<Agrajag> you mean an ntfs partition on another machine?
<bigtony> yeah my laptop is a xp pro machine
<madsen> bigtony: Still, you should be able to mount it via: Computer -> Networks
<natex> Childe, if you want to kill X (i.e. drop to runlevel 3) try telinit 3
<bigtony> i ahven't tried that method yet
<Agrajag> bigtony: then it doesn't matter, linux isn't writing to ntfs
<bigtony> let me try that now
<bigtony> well something is
<madsen> bigtony: I don't have a single win-install around to test it...
<Agrajag> it's writing to smbfs, and the XP machine is writing to ntfs.
<Childe> natex: Yeah. I'll try that.
<bigtony> aww ok
<Agrajag> machines using samba don't have to know the underlying filesystem on the other machine, they just speak SMB at each other
<natex> ctrl alt back only restarts X on Ubuntu
<Childe> madsen: I'll also to see if there is already a GDM update in the reposidory
<bigtony> i see what your saying the smbfs is acting as an pass the buck kinda deal
<Agrajag> yes
<bigtony> ok
<Agrajag> same with nfs
<bigtony> so thats why smb works
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) natex: it doesn't technically restart X
<madsen> neat!
<bigtony> interesting
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) natex: it kills X, gdm detects that X has been killed and starts it again
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) the *effect* is that X 'restarts' :)
<bigtony> thanks
<natex> HrdwrBoB: oh? i was under the impression that it was killed then restarts for "security" reasons
<bratsche> Is anyone else having problems with panel applets like Trash or Mixer not starting correctly when the system restarts?
<bigtony> so to be clear i can't mount it i must use smb://whatever
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) natex: not really
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) natex: ctrl+alt+F1 gets you to a console
<Xamusk> can ubuntu live use a home dir in a partition in the HD
<natex> HrdwrBoB: yes
<natex> HrdwrBoB: so X isn't touched when ctrl+alt+back?
<bigtony> madsen: how you get the computer>network thing to work? when i do it all it shows me is network:/// no workgroups or anything
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: I can't see why you would not be able to mount it
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) natex: no, X is instantly killed when you run ctrl+alt+backspace
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) including all applications that are currently running within it
<bigtony> i do wanna mount it
<bigtony> but if i can't write to it cause of the nfts restrictions
<bigtony> i guess i have to mount -t smbfs it?
<bigtony> i haven't tried that
<natex> HrdwrBoB: True, I guess I was mentioning the effect then ;)
<madsen> bigtony: Doesn't it find your network after a little while?
<bigtony> nope
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) natex: yeah
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) natex: it doesn't really matter, it's just nice to know
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: think of it like this.. if you run an ftp server on windows, would you be able to write w/ that from a remote client?
<bigtony> i see what your saying i'm just noticing its not working how i thought it should
<natex> HrdwrBoB: of course.
<bborkk> Seems like my system alarm sound has somehow been remapped to a full-screen flicker.  This happened after I installed mplayer.  Anyone else have this problem?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: //windows/share /mnt/windows/share smbfs3 users,noauto,password= 0 0
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) bigtony: there is one restriction. the mounting user has to own the mount point
<bigtony> and put that in the fstab?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) yep
<bigtony> ok will try that
<bigtony> thanks
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) replace windows w/ the remote host's ip or name
<stuNNed> what packages do i need installed to mount windows shares?  just smbclient and libsmbclient or smblclient, smbfs and libsmbclient?
<hcker2000> hey dose any one happen to know how to get dial up working ?
<bigtony> ok so there is no way to do it manually with a mount -t command?
<stuNNed> bigtony, mount -t smbfs ?
<bigtony> i tried
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: http://www.gnome-ppp.org
<bigtony> but it keeps giving me the help menu
<bigtony> i tried the following
<natex> bigtony: smbmount
<hcker2000> thanks agine GammaRay
<bigtony> mount -t smbfs -o guest //192.168.1.102 /home/bigtony/laptopdrive
<hcker2000> its tar xv??
<hcker2000> to extract
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) tar xvzf
<hcker2000> thanks
<stuNNed> bigtony, , need to //192.168.1.102/share
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: eXtract Verbose bZipped File-comes-next (-;
<bigtony> aww i forgot the share
<bigtony> let me try that
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: eXtract Verbose gZipped File-comes-next I mean
<madsen> bigtony: lol, if that's been the problem all along...
<lonytynch> hey guys i ordered my ubuntu cds back at the beginning of october and never got them, any idea whats going on?
<lonytynch> any willingness to mail me one of you guys' cds? :P
<madsen> lonytynch: log into shipit.ubuntulinux.org and read...
<bigtony> i don't think it has ben
<madsen> lonytynch: I got mine friday
<bigtony> cause i just started doing mount
<bigtony> i swear after i learn linux i'll be a full fledge crack addict
<bigtony> :)
<natex> bigtony: if you have samba installed you can use smbmount
<stuNNed> hcker2000, you may need to `gksu -u root /path/to/gnome-ppp`
<bigtony> natex: i'm hearing you and thanks
<madsen> bigtony: Did you ever try: smbmount //server/SHARE /mount/point -o rw ;)
<bigtony> the thing is i have used smbmount and it doesn't work cause of the ntfs drive
<Agrajag> stuNNed: more like gksudo
<Agrajag> root is locked.
<bigtony> yes i did
<bigtony> and your right if you let it set for a while you see the network
<madsen> bigtony: ok. Just curious. :)
<hcker2000> stuNNed, thanks for the info
<natex> bigtony: so the ntfs is a drive on the linux box?
<hcker2000> GammaRay, i got it extracted now what do i need to do
<bigtony> nope on a linux machine
<bigtony> err
<bigtony> on a windows machine
<lonytynch> madsen: when did you order yours?
<lonytynch> i ordered mine probably around october 5th or so
<bborkk> What's the verdict on Hoary's stability on laptops?
<one_2_one> http://one2one.no.sapo.pt/1.txt :| i dont have net on ubuntu .. where i can download ncurses-devel for ubuntu ?
<madsen> lonytynch: The day after they opened up for the orders.
<lonytynch> i'm just trying to get an approximation of when mine will come in
<lonytynch> when was that?
<bigtony> madsen: you mentioned something about finding the drive and then mounting it that way?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: it should fllow the same way as css did
<madsen> lonytynch: I can't remember.
<lonytynch> madsen: thanks
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: ./configure && make && checkinstall
<hcker2000> ok what was before the make command
<bigtony> and its working just fine now
<hcker2000> ok
<hcker2000> thanks
<bigtony> with the smbfs :)
<bigtony> woo hoo
<encryptio> bigtony: what up!
<madsen> bigtony: Yeah, but it's manual... Find the share through Computer -> Networks and right-click on it... You'll get some options there iirc.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: then sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<bigtony> fixing to start doing crack
<jdub> one_2_one: libncurses5-dev -> when you need to find a 'devel' package, search for dev
<bigtony> linux is racking my brain
<bigtony> i get no options like that when i right click
<hcker2000> angelina jolie
<bigtony> i added it to the fstab so its all good
<hcker2000> configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<madsen> bigtony: Hmm... Hang on...
<one_2_one> jdub  thks and exists any serv withs this packages?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: bring back angelina :-P
<jdub> one_2_one: just install it with synaptic or aptitude or apt-get
<hcker2000> lol yea thats what happens when u ctrl+c
<one_2_one> jdub  ok :)
<bigtony> madsen: its possible i don't have the iirc package installed
<bigtony> i'm not overly worried about it now i'll rack my brain on that issue another day
<bigtony> as long as the mount works is all i care
<madsen> bigtony: iirc == "if I recall correct" :)
<hcker2000> so any idea what be up with the error
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: I think you need libxml-perl
<madsen> bigtony: I can click "Connect to this server" in the right-click menu of a share.
<bigtony> yeah i have to install it
<bigtony> ill do that later thanks for your help
<madsen> bigtony: Install what?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: or maybe.. libxml-parser-perl
<bigtony> the iirc
<madsen> bigtony: As I just said: iirc is an acronym for "if I recall correct", which is not a package but a figure of speech. :)
<bigtony> oh
<madsen> bigtony: :)
* bigtony having information overload
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: so you arn't irc? you lied to me!
<bigtony> thanks again
<madsen> GammaRay: No, that would have been "I'm irc", not iirc. :)
<hcker2000> checking for libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0  libglade-2.0 >= 2.4.0... Package libgnomeui-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<hcker2000> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libgnomeui-2.0.pc'
<hcker2000> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<hcker2000> No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found
<madsen> GammaRay: But it's actually true... I AM irc... I transport all the irc-packages in the world by hand... (and feet!) And I'm pretty damn busy...
<madsen> GammaRay: Busy because of the low-life's who spend all day and night on irc and giving me a workload of inhumane proportions.
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: try apt-cache search libgnomeui
<hcker2000> no 2.0 listed in there
(BrittBS/#ubuntu) where do i put something i want to execute after x startup if i'm using gdm (so xinitrc is out), besides gnome session stuff
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: you're looking for something ending in dev
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: libgnomeui-dev - The GNOME 2 libraries (User Interface) - development files
<hcker2000> libgnomeui-0 is installed
<hcker2000> oh ok
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: that's what you want
<hcker2000> thats there
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) there is no 2.0 cuz there is no 1.0 packaged
<madsen> bigtony: If you right-click on a share, select "Connect to this server" and then type in a name for the share, then it'll create a shortcut on your desktop... Nice and convenient... :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) everyone dropped gnome 1.x for 2.x
<madsen> ... speaking of which...
<bigtony> oh i see what i was doing wrong
<one_2_one> jdub  dont have it :(
<bigtony> i have to click on the actual drive duh
* GammaRay wonders if there is a shadow package for gnome/gtk libs
<bigtony> haha
<madsen> Anyone know if there's a Human theme/style for Gtk1.2?
<stuNNed> bigtony, got it working?
<Agrajag> madsen: just install industrial, it's the same thing
<madsen> 'cause sylpheed-claws isn't gtk2 yet... (!)
<bigtony> its working perfect with the mount that i did
<bigtony> just trying to figure out what madsen is on about with the network browse
<madsen> Agrajag: I know, but the marking is blue, not brown...
<Agrajag> gtk-engines-industrial - Flat-looking GTK+ 1.x engine from Ximian
<Xamusk> does anyone here have experience with the ubuntu live CD?
<bigtony> he is forcing me to learn more when my brain is saying beer beer beer
<bigtony> haha
<madsen> Agrajag: Already got industrial... I know my gtk-themes. :)
<Agrajag> madsen: well, it's the closest you'll get. If you really have to make it the same, start hacking at industrial and make it the same
<madsen> bigtony: hehe, got it working console-wise or nautilus-wise?
<hcker2000> ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<madsen> Agrajag: :( I hate hacking themes... That's what theme-devs are for...
<bigtony> well not totaly understanding the question but i mounted it in the terminal
<bigtony> and it list perfect in the gui
<madsen> bigtony: Well, then don't worry about what I just said, 'cause that's the uncool way of doing it. :)
<madsen> bigtony: nautilus is the filebrowser.
<bigtony> ok didn't know
<madsen> lol
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: well that's no fun.. what steps did you follow?
<madsen> that's probably the funniest quit-msg I've seen in a long time.
<JStrike> jdub : How serious are you guys about using python for the bounties?
<ajmitch_> why not python?
<hcker2000> just said yes to the make defult documentation prompt
<hcker2000> then error
<JStrike> Because I dont use python? Good enought answer :-)
<JStrike> Is C# not an option?
<bigtony> madsen: not that im not workign i'm just in fixed it relax mode now
<jdub> JStrike: we're doing all new development in python.
<stuNNed> madsen, gtk-engines-industrial is the gtk1 theme of industrial, afik
<one_2_one> where i can get libncurses5-dev (serv/link/ftp/somthing(i dont have net on linux now)) ?
<stuNNed> afaik*
<ajmitch_> a C# runtime would have to be part of the main system, ie either mono or dotgnu :)
<buckminst> so once you've installed something like gtk-engines-industrial, how do you configure it to work? switch doesn't seem to want to do it.
<JStrike> ajmitch_ : I think that it will happen sooner or later in any case
<buckminst> and why are the fonts so huge for gtk1?
<madsen> stuNNed: I know, I know. :)
<ajmitch_> perhaps
<madsen> buckminst: I made gtk-theme-switch do it...
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: hold on.. I'm looking into it
<hcker2000> ok
<madsen> buckminst: It doesn't apply it to the theme-switcher, but it should work in other gtk1.2 apps.
<carsonc> I had to symlink .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 to .gtkrc in order to get GTK+ 1.2 themes to work
<ajmitch_> JStrike: I'm betting on mono being chosen if it does happen
<JStrike> ajmitch_ : Of course
<one_2_one> anyone can helpme ?
<carsonc> gtk-theme-switch seems only to modify .gtkrc while GNOME2 is looking at .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
<ajmitch_> JStrike: of course? :)
<JStrike> ajmitch_ : dotgnu is nowhere close mono
<buckminst> madsen- it doesn't seem to be working.
<JStrike> And they are using many of the Mono libraries for their functionality
<madsen> buckminst: :(
<ajmitch_> a number of them
<JStrike> And all the (.Net) Gnome apps coming out are Mono based
<buckminst> It's too bad I can't just emerge bluecurve like I could in Gentoo ^_^
<buckminst> er... s/emerge/apt-get install/
<ajmitch_> mono-based because they use gtk#/gnome#, which works on both
<jdub> buckminst: gtk2-engines-wonderland
<JStrike> ajmitch_ : Of course. That is the point with .Net assemblies.
<buckminst> jdub- I was more interested in the fact that bluecurve works with both gtk1 and gtk2.
<ajmitch_> I've got to get it to a stage where you can choose pnet or mono & the packages work equally
<JStrike> But my point is that all the development is going into mono, not dotgnu
<jdub> buckminst: mmm, no gtk1 version of bluecurve in universe, it seems.
<JStrike> ajmitch_ : They dont even have a decent JIT as far as I know
<buckminst> There seems to be a rather extensive lack of gtk1 themes i've noticed. *sigh*
<ajmitch_> JStrike: work-in-progress, the engine uses a partial JIT for now
<buckminst> Someone needs to hack XMMS to use gtk2... >.>
<ajmitch_> bubulle_: beep-media-player :)
<ajmitch_> oops, buckminst
<madsen> buckminst: add sylpheed-claws to that list.
* buckminst debates doing what he always did on Debian standard, and chaning all his apt-sources to unstable ^_^
<buckminst> s/chaning/changing >.>
<JStrike> Bugger. Busy doing a bittorrent downloader and was interested in the Ubuntu bounty related to it
<JStrike> Well, half the bounty would have to go to mass
* ajmitch_ looks for the bounty list
<hcker2000> GammaRay, ill be afk for a little bit so just drop me a pm
<mass> JStrike: ?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hcker2000: ok
<mass> JStrike: if I could get money for it, I'd have something working tomorrow ;-)
<madsen> buckminst: I thought there weren't no stable/testing/unstable thingy in Ubuntu.
<madsen> <- has to do his research better before installing a new distro.
<JStrike> mass : Bah. It seems all Ubuntu bounties must be done in Python
<buckminst> If there isn't, I sure wish there was... because I really am put off by the fact that 4.10 doesn't have Firefox 1.0, or XChat 2.4.0... or Gaim 1.0.3...
<jdub> buckminst: there are releases every six months.
<ajmitch_> buckminst: it's hard for distros to keep right up to the very latest :)
<madsen> buckminst: Well, I miss Firefox 1.0... But it's not in debian unstable yet afaik.
<mass> JStrike: even easier - I'll have a python bittorrent client in.. ok, done!
<mass> ;-)
<jdub> buckminst: the development branch is updated constantly at the moment.
<buckminst> Gentoo does quite well, ajmitch_ XD
<jdub> buckminst: the stable release is not (thus, "stable")
<ajmitch_> gentoo is a special case for those that like it raw & bloody
<buckminst> jdub: Hehe. I am tempted to see if I can switch to the devel branch ^_^
<JStrike> mass : heh
<buckminst> ajmitch_: add 'current' to that list of adjectives ^_^
<lonytynch> hey guys i haven't been back to linux since FC2 this past summer, how's GAIM with direct connections in the AIM module now?
<mass> gentoo is proof that when you have a compiler, everything looks like you could use source code to create a hammer to hit it with
<lonytynch> i haven't played with it in forever and last time i did it was terrible
<JStrike> Detecting sabdfl's hand in the Python requirement. His old bounties are pretty similar to the Ubuntu ones.
<JStrike> Only fair I suppose. It is his money :-)
<buckminst> So far, I'm very pleased with Ubuntu, but I'm back to the feeling of major annoyance that I had with Debian/Redhat/etc in that all of my applications will be outdated for months.
<madsen> Hmm is Warty ~= "debian stable" and hoary ~= "debian unstable"?
<JStrike> buckminst : That will be the same with Ubuntu. It works off the same 6 month cycle as FC
<madsen> buckminst: Luckilly, I've still got my old debian unstable partition. :)
<ajmitch_> buckminst: 6 months really isn't that bad
<Xamusk> my debian unstable is quite updated
<buckminst> madsen: well, I wiped my Gentoo install to try Ubuntu... but at the very least, I'll have an excuse to redo Gentoo with all 2.6 and NPTL ^_^
<madsen> ajmitch_: It's a hell of a long time to wait for Firefox 1
<madsen> buckminst: hehe
<ajmitch_> madsen: is 0.9.3 that bad to use?
<JStrike> Except that the Ubuntu cycle is very closely linked to the Gnome cycle, so you Gnome goodness first with Ubuntu
<Agrajag> why wait? go to mozilla.org and download it
<madsen> buckminst: I was only willing to sacrifice a winxp installation, which I never used anyways.
<ajmitch_> or is it the magical 1.0 number? :)
<madsen> ajmitch_: I miss my Live Bookmarks...
<ajmitch_> I admittedly use sid on most of my computers
<madsen> ajmitch_: 0.9.3 isn't bad, it's just not as great as 1.0
<buckminst> JStrike: unless, of course... Gnome isn't your favorite ^_^
<s0cks> How is hoarty comin along? Is it getting less buggy?
<jdub> s0cks: one month into development, with no freezes in sight?
* ajmitch_ is having some issues with ubuntu & usb on the desktop here though
<s0cks> How much of it is old code?
<jdub> old code?
<s0cks> code extracted from the previous release
<jdub> it's a branch of debian sid
<JStrike> buckminst : Of course. But then you would be using Linspire, etc instead
* madsen still wonders if warty =~ "debian stable" && hoary =~ "debian unstable"
<jdub> madsen: not really.
<jdub> warty == stable, hoary == development branch
<jdub> hoary is currently synced against sid
<runixd> warty is not stable
<runixd> hoary is not unstable
<jdub> warty is released and stable
<madsen> jdub: So the latest (and greatest?) app-versions is in hoary, or...?
<runixd> yeah stable
<s0cks> hoary is buggier than warty
<jdub> hoary is a development branch, and therefore unstable
<jdub> s0cks: it's a *development branch*
<runixd> but they can't be compared to debian branches
<s0cks> jdub : I KNOW!
<s0cks> jdub : It has 5 months to come along.
<jdub> madsen: yes
<s0cks> jdub : With luck, it will be released on time.
<jdub> s0cks: it will be released on time.
<ajmitch_> luck has nothing to do with it..
<s0cks> jdub : Anything is possible
<madsen> jdub: And can I just to a s/warty/hoary/ in my /etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade  and everything will be unstable bliss?
<s0cks> ajmitch_ : I disagree to a certain extent
<jdub> madsen: if you think you can handle it.
<madsen> jdub: Well, is it more or less unstable than debian sid?
<jdz_> madsen: throw an apt-get dist-upgrade in there :)
<madsen> jdz_: Good idea. ;)
<jdub> madsen: it is a branch of debian sid, synced regularly, with our changes.
<madsen> jdub: So it's pretty much about the same?
<jdz_> madsen: I did exactly that last Friday, and everything still works :D  I'm very imeressed.
<madsen> jdz_: Hmm, sounds like something for my laptop to do while I'm sleeping. :)
<s0cks> jdub : Exactly when can we expect it to be entirely stable? A week before release?
<s0cks> jdub : How much beta testing will go into it once the finished product is settled up, before release
<jdub> s0cks: the preview release is in march, and final in april.
<jdub> s0cks: six months.
<jdz_> s0cks: If you want something Stable, use Warty, until Hoary is released.
<jdub> s0cks: stable means unchanging, not robust.
<YokoZar> Ok, I've got a completely hosed ubuntu system right now.  The login screen goes black and the keyboard freezes after the NVIDIA logo and the login sound.  It happened after latest dist-upgrade, where the xorg packages were installed.
<jdub> s0cks: it will be stable in april.
<jdz_> s0cks: Hoary is in development, it shouldn't be expected to be stable *until* it's released
<s0cks> jdub : Yes, but a large portion of that goes to coding?
<madsen> jdub: I've been running sid for a couple of years now with ~0 problems.
<buckminst> So will Hoary be using XOrg 6.8?
<jdub> buckminst: it does already.
<s0cks> jdz_ : Point taken.
<buckminst> Whee!
<ajmitch_> madsen: there are always a few sid issues that come up :)
<s0cks> jdz_: Is it to much to ask for it to be 95 percent reliable at the preview?
<buckminst> Now, I'd thought that Warty was using XFree 4.3.99, but why do the package versions say 4.3.0?
<madsen> jdub: With alpha-blending and drop-shadows and all?
<jdz_> madsen: I find Hoary is very similar to Debian-Sid, but with all the Ubuntu-Goodness thrown in *grins*
<jdub> s0cks: it's dogfoodable now.
<s0cks> jdz_: Mozilla Firefox is less stable than at the preview
<madsen> ajmitch_: I think I've had 2 or so.
<YokoZar> Could my problem be a packages thing, or a drivers thing, or what?  I've been reinstalling packages for a couple hours and am quite stumped at themoment.  I even tried switching back to XServer-Xfree86 - same problem.
<jdub> madsen: that's done by other software, not X.
<jdz_> s0cks: Sure, but it shouldn't be used on production servers until it's released :P
<ajmitch_> madsen: usually it'd be something related to glibc or other bad but temporary breakages
<s0cks> jdz_: I don't think anyone in a life-saving capacity will be using the preview :P
<ajmitch_> I haven't had to reinstall yet, so it hasn't been too bad
<madsen> ajmitch_: Hmm, I had a gnome issue once, but that's all I remember...
<YokoZar> glibc has a tendency to break everything.  Mainly it's because glibc doesn't make regular releases...working with the wine project has helped me learn how bad this is ;)
<madsen> Actually, I just installed this sucker today, so why not try to bring it up2date...
<jdz_> jdub: btw:  awsome work man.  I see you in here answering questions all the time :D
<s0cks> jdz_: How much of this release will be focused on fixing the installer towards a graphical and making the partitioning easier?
<PorscheBoy> damn...how come some of the flash games are so choppy and messed up under linux?
<madsen> So, just s/warty/hoary/ in the /etc/apt/sources.list and than update/dist-upgrade? Nothing else?
<buckminst> madsen- other than early risk of heart attacks... XD
<jdz_> s0cks: I don't think there's much, if any focus on a graphical installer..
<jdub> s0cks: unlikely that we'll have a gui installer for this release.
<YokoZar> Yeah the Ubuntu developers are really awesome.  I even had one fix a huge problem related to the kernel patches for me last time I was in here, heh.  Now I've got an X problem :)
* buckminst always lived on the edge with Debian or Gentoo... always ran unstable releases. XD
<s0cks> jdz_, jdub : Can we expect it in the next release after hoary?
<jdz_> madsen: One more thing: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locals', and convert to utf8 :D
<madsen> buckminst: Hehe, after sid'ing for 2 years and Gentoo'ing some before that I think can handle it. ;)
<jdub> s0cks: no plans.
<madsen> jdub: ?
<s0cks> jdub : Someone needs to do it.
<carsonc> Why?  What's the focus on GUI installs?
<ajmitch_> s0cks: why does it have to be graphical?
<s0cks> carsonc : Makes it easier and prettier.
<YokoZar> umm I don't have package "locals" is that a problem?
<carsonc> They don't make things easier--hell, a full WindowsXP install isn't GUIfied
<jdub> s0cks: there are no plans for the release after hoary at this stage.
<s0cks> carsonc : Point taken.
<s0cks> carsonc : People are always bitchin about that though.
<ajmitch_> people like eyecandy
<s0cks> jdub : Indeed. Take it one step at a time.
<madsen> jdub: Why would I want to reconfigure locals to utf8
<jdz_> YokoZar: 'locales', pardon my misspelling
<s0cks> ajmitch_: People like to show stuff of to other people.
<madsen> jdz_: --^ The one directed at jdub.
<s0cks> ajmitch_: Which hince why we don't have a graphical installer.
<madsen> jdub: That last one was meant for jdz_ :)
<s0cks> corsonc: The Windows XP partitioner isn't easy either. (I fly through partitions, I am the partition king.)
<YokoZar> jdz_: ok fixed that, but will that - what exactly will that do?
<buckminst> I despise the fact that FC removed the commandline fdisk option. fdisk and cfdisk are _the_ fastest ways to partition =)
<madsen> buckminst: hear, hear! :)
<PorscheBoy> are there any linux distros with good support for flash?
<s0cks> buckminst : People in my CET class don't even know what fdisk is.
<madsen> buckminst: Even though I haven't used any RH-thing since RH 7.2
<madsen> s0cks: That doesn't mean it shouldn't be available for people who DO know what it is.
<s0cks> madsen : Indeed.
<madsen> PorscheBoy: It's pretty much the same all around I think.
<s0cks> madsen : I love them.
<s0cks> afk for a bit, working on my server.
<JStrike> PorscheBoy : NLD is good. But what is wrong with Ubuntu?
<madsen> s0cks: the people or *fdisk? ;)
<PorscheBoy> madsen: is that right?
<s0cks> madsen : _FDISK_. The people suck.
<madsen> PorscheBoy: It's now a _fact_, I just drew the logical conclusion...
<madsen> s0cks: Yeah, people suck in general...
<PorscheBoy> madsen: alright
<YokoZar> Hmm, I can't figure out a way to email the ubuntu-users lists in single user mode
<madsen> PorscheBoy: Sorry, not "_now_", I mean, "_not_". :)
<madsen> YokoZar: Btw, you had the problem with using more logins in single user mode, right?
<PorscheBoy> hopefully in the future they will have a better and stable flash plug-in
<mass> is there a web interface for browsing universe?
* mass is trying to get a 1.1.x version of svn and teh apache2 mods for it, and trying _not_ to build it himself :)
<madsen> PorscheBoy: I think that ShockWave is responsible for the plugin.
<JStrike> Really. Haven't had any problems myself with flash.
<natex> mass: Synaptic is ok no?
<PorscheBoy> madsen, u mean macromedia?
<s0cks> Shoot. I am missing alot of ram.
<YokoZar> madsen: Yeah, I'm running screen now for that.  That problem was just so I could try and treat the bigger problem of not being able to get to the login screen :)
<madsen> PorscheBoy: Yeah. Sorry... I'm not really into flash.
<madsen> YokoZar: I was about to suggest 'screen'. :)
<PorscheBoy> madsen, that's cool
<mass> natex: I was thinking more like packages.debian.org
<mass> :)
<madsen> PorscheBoy: :)
<YokoZar> I thought flash was Macromedia
<jdub> madsen: not atm
<madsen> Well, I better get to bed and make the upgrade from Warty to Hoary. :)
<madsen> jdub: What? Flash?
<PorscheBoy> YokoZar, flash is made by macromedia
<YokoZar> PorscheBoy: and so is shockwave, right?
<PorscheBoy> YokoZar, true
<mass> hmm yucky
<PorscheBoy> reason i want flash is most of the nice looking sites use flash
<buckminst> Well. this is remarkably confusing.
<buckminst> http://nub.wakachan.net/b/src/1100815615201.jpg
<buckminst> er.
<buckminst> not that.
<madsen> PorscheBoy: Uh, careful now... I think that's a matter of taste. :)
<buckminst> Setting up samba (3.0.7-1ubuntu6.2) ...
<buckminst> Generating /etc/default/samba...
<buckminst> Can't sampwent!
<buckminst> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<buckminst>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<PorscheBoy> madsen, true
<buckminst> that.
<jdub> madsen: no packages.debian.org style interface
<buckminst> What the heck is "sampwent"?
<madsen> jdub: Was I talking about that? (?)
* madsen looks around confused and scrolls back.
<madsen> Hmm, warty-security should be replaced by hoary-security in sources.list, or... ?
<madsen> nm, thought of looking in the wiki. :)
<madsen> Well, updateing to hoary with utf8. :) See you later folks and sleep tight all!
<thully> how are the kernel packages built for Ubuntu?  I know that they are built so that headers is sufficient to build drivers, and I want to build my own headers package in this way.
<carsonc> Er, doesn't make-kpkg have a headers target?
<thully> yes - that's whay I've been using
<carsonc> So I assume that's no longer working for you, since you asked
<thully> The package I get can't be used to build HSF drivers without source installed ( in this situation I want to build headers packages that don't need the kernel source to work w/these drivers)
<mike_> im getting tired of kde.. any reccomendations of what to switch to ?
<hcker2000> flux box
<farruinn> afterstep is fun =)
<pixelmonkey> mike_: gnome with xfwm4 ;)
<JStrike> Mike : Well, you are running Ubuntu. They pay a lot of gnome hackers to make an awsome desktop for you
<JStrike> oops
<JStrike> That was meant for mike_
<alka_trash> ubuntu is the sh!t
<alka_trash> that's means it's good
<pixelmonkey> JStrike, yep, good way of putting it
<hcker2000> any one know if ubuntu has modem suport for a powerbook g4?
<pixelmonkey> mike_: if you dont like Gnome, I'd recommend XFCE
<JStrike> or rather, Ubuntu does pay Gnome hackers, they *are* gnome hackers (Well, many of them at least)
<pixelmonkey> mike_: it's lightweight, it's fast, it's still GTK2-based, and the latest beta (4.2 RC1) is really quite nice (debs available which work *unsupported* on Ubuntu)
<s0cks> I feel like hacking out a script to auto-away aim.
<s0cks> oops
<s0cks> wrong channek
<s0cks> l*
<pixelmonkey> s0cks, uh, that exists
<pixelmonkey> s0cks, so you don't need to write a script anyway
<s0cks> Where?
<pixelmonkey> in gaim?
<s0cks> isn't it mad buggy?
<pixelmonkey> s0cks, uhm... if by buggy you mean it sets an away message after you go idle for n minutes
<s0cks> lol
<farruinn> s0cks, used to be maybe, but definitely not now
<JStrike> Bloody gaim. Cant wait untill Gossip has client side multi-protocol support so I can get rid of the uncooperative piece of sh1t
<mass> JStrike: is gossip going to ever have client side multi-protocol support?
<jdub> mass: yes, it will.
<JStrike> mass : Yep. They are busy with it. Using libgaim
<pixelmonkey> gossip?
<mass> lol
<JStrike> And jdub has been on the gossip lists :-)
<pixelmonkey> is that a GTK app?
<mass> so what is it exactly you are trying to get away from, jstrike?
<JStrike> mass : They are not gnome friendly.
<s0cks> Gaim doesn't support buddyprofile.com
<JStrike> They have rejected gnomemeeting intergration
<JStrike> Which the immedio is happy about for gosssip
<mass> I have a friend who worked on gossip a while ago
<mass> kdough :)
<JStrike> Which makes me very happy. It will mean something similar to Skype for Gnome
<mass> eh? how is that?
<mass> skype isn't cool because you can chat through it, its cool because it can work even if both parties are behind firewalls :)
<JStrike> We just need to get chipX86 onboard gossip
<JStrike> mass : Nah. It is because it is really easy to use.
<JStrike> Trust me. Most people are not running firewalls, unless using it from the office
<mass> JStrike: I do not know a single person (personally) who is not behind a NAT at home
<JStrike> But that is nevertheless a cool feature
<JStrike> mass : Know you know one
<mass> :)
<mass> this is probably because you are not running windows :)
<JStrike> Fair enough :-)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) mass: I know a few
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) but not many
<mass> running windows on the open internet is kinda like walking across busy intersections at night in black camo
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) mass: s/intersection/freeway/
<hcker2000> it would be so nice if apple would release information to linux distributions so modems would freaking work
<JStrike> I haven't used windows in a good many years, but I never had any issues with it. It never crashed. Ever. I also never got a virus. Ever
<PorscheBoy> anyone knows a good file archiving app?
<JStrike> File-Roller
<gen> definitely file roller
<Rene_S> Winzip
<mass> JStrike: you haven't used it in a good many years, thats why
<PorscheBoy> i hate the one that came with gnome
<JStrike> It should come with Ubuntu
<PorscheBoy> it's slow and u can't drag-n-drop
<JStrike> Yes you can
<farruinn> why not just use gzip?
<PorscheBoy> winzip and winrar r the best ones on windows but what about linux?
<PorscheBoy> i need one with gui not text-based
<Rene_S> I just use the one in KDE so I dunno what would be good in Gnome, the Fileroller one has always worked for me in the past
<PorscheBoy> fileroller is fine but it has some bugs
<gen> such as
<PorscheBoy> for example, i can't drag the files out of fileroller window
<gen> who says thats a bug?
<JStrike> And uncompress them?
<JStrike> Or to remove them?
<PorscheBoy> gen, just drag a file out of fileroller window and see if it works...i know of course it works if u click on extract button
<JStrike> You can extract via drag and drop. I know that for a fact
<gen> works for me porsche
<PorscheBoy> sometimes u just have to admit the truth man...fileroller sucks compared to winRAR
<Rene_S> Can anyone explain Anti-aliasing in english ?  I can never find a explanation that I can understand.
<JStrike> PorscheBoy : Dude, sometimes you have to admit you are talking rubbish
<eruin> what could "./configure: line 1318: syntax error near unexpected token `config.h'" mean when running configure on a source? (I've built from the exact same source on fedora)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) Rene_S: http://www.widearea.co.uk/designer/anti.html
<farruinn> PorscheBoy, well, since winRAR cannot be used with Ubuntu I think that's irrelevant to this channel's discussion
<Rene_S> HrdwrBoB: oh cool pictures, that helps thanks
<gen> rese_s:  A technique that smooths the roughness in images or sound caused by aliasing. During frequency sampling, aliasing generates a false (alias) frequency along with the correct one. With images this produces a stair-step effect. Anti-aliasing corrects this by adjusting pixel positions or setting pixel intensities so that there is a more gradual transition between pixels.
<gen> rene*
<PorscheBoy> JStrike i know exactly what i'm talking about
<pixelmonkey> Rene_S: when fonts have "jaggies", they are not anti-aliased.  When fonts look "smooth" they are.  To discover what makes a font have "jaggies" or be smooth, simply take a screenshot of your desktop and zoom in with the gimp.
<PorscheBoy> i know that most of u guys r using firefox, right?
<gen> correct
<gen> can you stop with the "u" and "r" please, it makes baby jesus cry
<PorscheBoy> ok...go to www.yahoo.com and see if it displays the page correctly
<pixelmonkey> Speaking of, why in God's name doesn't Ubuntu have Galeon in Universe?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: I don't understand why there are single letters in your incomplete sentence
<eruin> PorscheBoy, yeah
<gen> porscheboy: works fine
<pixelmonkey> I don't mind compiling from CVS, but this little pixelmonkey thinks Galeon is the best browser on earth.
<PorscheBoy> man...they page is messed up when i go to yahoo
<eruin> pixelmonkey, it was until firefox matured
<pixelmonkey> eruin, I still like it over Firefox.
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) pixelmonkey: I agree, however if you fiddle with it a bit, firefox works the same as galeon
<pixelmonkey> eruin, I use Firefox on Windows, but Firefox still doesn't have some basic things Galeon does.
<JStrike> Nah. FF is nice, but even Ephy kill galeon
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) er
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) epiphany is a giant bundle of crap
<farruinn> eruin, did you download a tar.gz or something for the galeon source?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) it had no features
<pixelmonkey> HrdwrBoB, I have to agree
<farruinn> try sudo apt-get source -b galeon
<PorscheBoy> firefox on linux is a little bit different the windows
<carsonc> Well, it displayed web pages.  I'd say that's pretty much THE feature in a web browser
<pixelmonkey> HrdwrBoB, epiphany = gnome philosophy taken to an extreme level
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) pixelmonkey: yeah
<JStrike> Ephy is very HIG complient and Gnome integrated
<pixelmonkey> HrdwrBoB, as Miguel De Icaza once put it, "Gnome once suffered from featuritis, but the answer isn't what some developers do now: no features.  We need a balance."
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) JStrike: yeah and it had 0 of the hundred of features that made galeon good
<farruinn> eruin, sorry, disregard that, I wasn't following the conversation correctly
<JStrike> That is what made the lead developer of galeon leave. It was getting to be a fsking KDE app
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) yes, but epiphany goes WAY too far in the other direction
<pixelmonkey> JStrike, I think Galeon 1.x was becoming a KDE app
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) it's offers no flexibility
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) *it
<pixelmonkey> but Galeon 2.x has struck a nice balance, and since 1.3.17 when Crispin did performance improvements, it's fast.
<hcker2000> GammaRay, from what i can find the modem dosnt work in ubuntu
(crimsun/#ubuntu) that's funny, because I far prefer Galeon 1.2.x to 1.3.x or Epiphany
<carsonc> Out of curiosity, what features did Galeon have that Epiphany didn't?  Not a troll, I've just never really used either to any extent aside from just displaying normal webpages
<carsonc> s/did/does
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) the main thing is open new windows in a tab
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) everything should open in a tab
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) .. ok
<JStrike> Ephy can do that
<JStrike> In exactly the same way as FireFox
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) middle click should open the current past buffer in a new tab
<JStrike> What??
<pixelmonkey> carsonc: let's see... save tabs as bookmark folder, session management/recovery, bookmark toolbar, smart bookmarks (bookmarks with searchable fields)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) also one thing that galeon did right that NO other browser I have seen has done
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) if I right click on the home button
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) it should have an option to set the home pahge
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) page
<pixelmonkey> HrdwrBoB, I think ephy higifies it by letting you d-n-d the link onto home
<JStrike> HrdwrBoB : That is a nice feature
<pixelmonkey> HrdwrBoB, ok I'm wrong, I'm running epiphany now
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) pixelmonkey: yeah but t right click on home is intuitive as well
<pixelmonkey> HrdwrBoB, gotta go to preferences to set homepage :)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) yeah
<JStrike> I must admit. I really like the look of FF's download manager. Very nice
<pixelmonkey> also, Epiphany gutted the "personal info" dialog
<pixelmonkey> which I love in Galeon, especially when I do web development
<pixelmonkey> and I can quickly clear out specific cookies and such
<JStrike> Isn't that in Gnome?
<JStrike> Oh. I see
<pixelmonkey> JStrike, not sure, in epiphany the dialog has two tabs, in Galeon it has 6 or so and is searchable :)
<PorscheBoy> how do you convert ReiserFS to XFS?
<pixelmonkey> in any event
<pixelmonkey> they are both solid browsers, but Galeon is way better.  Epiphany is "radicalized Gnome"
<pixelmonkey> Firefox and Galeon are same footing I think, and will only get better as Firefox integrated with Gnome more
<JStrike> Yep
<JStrike> But there are limits
<pixelmonkey> also, I like FIrefox's plugin/extension architecture
<pixelmonkey> that's one thing they definitely have on Galeon
<JStrike> But shaver is doing an incredible job with FF, especially the Gnome stuff
<pixelmonkey> yea, don't get me wrong, Firefox rocks.  I could never use Windows without it
<pixelmonkey> IE is such garbage
<pixelmonkey> it makes me want to puke all over the computer that runs it (in fact, IE does the puking with its spyware nonsense)
<calc> ms is hurting badly enough from gecko uptake that they are now planning on releasing an IE7
<calc> perhaps IE7 will fix a few of the bugs in IE
<pixelmonkey> IE is just a disaster of a browser.
<eruin> LIKE THE FKIN BOX MODEL?! ;o
<pixelmonkey> IE sucked ever since IE4
<Tomcat_> I doubt IE7 can fix anything... except if the browser was rewritten from scratch.
<gen> microsoft is a disaster of a company
<pixelmonkey> at least in the original days it was just refashioned NCSA Mosaic.
<JStrike> MS did an incredible job with IE. the problem is that they haven't released a new version for many years
<pixelmonkey> so it sucked in a good way
<eruin> how can I create a deb from an untarred source directory?
<JStrike> gen : I disagree
<gen> :)
<Tomcat_> "incredible job"?
<eruin> it already has the needed debian dir in it
<JStrike> Tomcat_ : yep
<gen> how did ms do an incredible job
<Tomcat_> How can a company so big with millions of coders do an incredible job with such bad software? :>
<pixelmonkey> JStrike, you can say MS did an incredible job with Visual Studio, or even with Exchange Server, but IE?
<calc> ie was never any good spec wise
<pixelmonkey> Come on.
<Tomcat_> Firefox is an open-source program by a bunch of OS freaks, and it rocks. :)
<JStrike> IE was a shitload better than Netscape after a point
<Tomcat_> I agree with pixelmonkey... MS did a good job on many programs, but definitely not IE. :)
<JStrike> pixelmonkey : IE's problem was that development was abandoned years ago
<Tomcat_> JStrike: Yes, but only because Netscape was worse. :)
<calc> JStrike: that was mostly caused by the browser arms race
<pixelmonkey> JStrike, only because Netscape was amateurish in how they approached the original open-source like dev model
<Tomcat_> Anyway, gotta go.
<pixelmonkey> JStrike, they released buggy code early and often which led many users to think Netscape was buggy in general
<JStrike> Tomcat_ : And FireFox has taken *way* too long to come out
<pixelmonkey> even though there WERE stable versions floating around
<calc> ms had many more people/resources to throw at it, and they still managed to bungle it badly
<JStrike> It is almost an embarrassment to oss
<pixelmonkey> trust me, it also didn;t help netscape that Microsoft bundled IE with their OS
<pixelmonkey> prior to MS doing that, Netscape "was" the Internet to a lot of people
<jdub> dudes, this is all pretty wildly off-topic :-)
<gen> just a tad
<pixelmonkey> eh whatever
<JStrike> It didn't help. But they were beaten fair and square
<Rene_S> Hmm, well not really I can run all those Browsers in Ubuntu
<calc> jdub: #ubuntu means blackhole of all off topic freenode discussions :)
<auk> firefox rules
<Rene_S> :)
<Rene_S> I can make anything on-topic
<pixelmonkey> JStrike, Opera beat Netscape and MS fair and square, but you don't see everyone using Opera
<calc> someone was wanting to run Netscape 3 on debian recently, posted asking for libc5 versions of various libs :)
<pixelmonkey> JStrike, I think that the OS bundling did more than "help" :)
<JStrike> jdub is like miguel. Kills all goof flamewars when they start to get intersting
<JStrike> Unless he is in the mood for one :-)
<pixelmonkey> flame wars are fun
<pixelmonkey> we're not even flaming though
<pixelmonkey> we all agree that IE sucks now.
<auk> yes
<pixelmonkey> I mean, it's not even tabbed.  Come on.
<gen> we're flaming ie then, yes?
<JStrike> pixelmonkey : MS do a cunning job of making a better product and then bundling it
<pixelmonkey> JStrike, look, Im just saying if there was ever an MS failure, it was Microsoft Bob.  And IE.
<JStrike> pixelmonkey : Did you ever actually run Opera? It had a horrible interface
<JStrike> I agree on Bob :-)
<calc> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp
<pixelmonkey> JStrike, eh, nah, I just said that based on hearsay ;)
<auk> whats Bob?
<pixelmonkey> don't ask
<calc> auk: a dumbed down gui to replace win3.1's default gui
<carsonc> MS Bob was awesome
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) hey what?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) When makign packages of gnome apps, gconf schemas have to handled specially right? [im not just going insane?] 
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: I don't know if you got an answer but the how you do it is this 'cp'
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) you cannot 'convert'
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) from reiser to XFS
<calc> http://www.telecommander.com/pics/links/application%20software/microsoft/Microsoft_Bob_1_0/Microsoft_Bob_1_0.htm
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) oh, and XFS isn't all it's cracked up to be, if the SCSI cable to the external storage unit gets removed, it can still break
<pixelmonkey> speaking of HIG compliance, is there any effort to replace XChat, which is not HIG/Gnome compliant at all?
<calc> jdub: hopefully #ubuntu won't become as bad as #debian ;)
<JStrike> There are efforts. But nothing really great
<jdub> xfs 'breaks' a lot. if you need a seriously robust file system, use ext3 with data journalling (not the default).
<jdub> pixelmonkey: see gnomechat
<PorscheBoy> HrdwrBoB, so is there a way i can do it without losing my data?
<JStrike> gaim has quite a nice irc interface that I use
<pixelmonkey> jdub, gracias
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: you cannot convert
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) PorscheBoy: you need to copy
<jdub> PorscheBoy: back up, reformat, replace.
<PorscheBoy> copy?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) yes, copy it from a resier volume to an XFS volume
<PorscheBoy> then i need another HD, right?
<pixelmonkey> JStrike, wow, I actually never knew Gaim had IRC support too
<JStrike> pixelmonkey : It is really nice
<JStrike> You can save channels just like buddies
<JStrike> Set them to auto-join if you want
<pixelmonkey> JStrike, oh wow it isn't bad
<JStrike> If only gaim didn't have such a crap "account" interface
<pixelmonkey> it's funny you mentioned gaim, I was just reading mailing list archives about gaim possibly being included in Gnome
<pixelmonkey> and all these HIG experts saying "Gaim is a disaster UI-wise!"
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) it isnt the best UI
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) its by no means terrible
<ajmitch_> is there a decent nx client that might get into hoary?
<pixelmonkey> yea, I think for users of windows/mac AIM it's familiar yet better
<pixelmonkey> familiar UI with added benefits like tabbed conversations, spell checking, plugins, etc.
<mass> ok, don't justify any UI comparing it to windows AIM
<mass> :P
<pixelmonkey> mass: I'm just saying it's familiar.
<mass> someone could throw up on a page and it would look better than AIM
<mass> :)
<pixelmonkey> anyway it's been fun doing OT conversation
<pixelmonkey> I'm off to get my work done :-P
<Rene_S> Everyone's a critic
<JStrike> pixelmonkey : That is because it is currently the best there is. But now that Gossip is going to use libgaim, there is a very good chance Gossip will replace gaim
<JStrike> Damn. He left
<JStrike> I should as well
<JStrike> Cheers Everyone
<calc> is the imendio site dead to everyone or just to me?
<JStrike> Nope. It  works
* ajmitch_ sees that tsclient hasn't had much love for awhile, judging by upstream releases
<Rene_S> And that Concludes another Episode of The Gnome Critic, stay tuned now for Ubuntu Chat here on #Ubuntu.
<calc> i can't even trace to it
<calc> dies after fw-telia.euroling.se
<mass> so is there anything really developer-facing for ubuntu?
<riffic> so i fixed the problems with my hoary locking up with gnome
<mass> besides the wiki
<riffic> i reinstalled warty =/
<riffic> anyways
<riffic> crotchspawn
<Rene_S> You should see a doctor for that
<attifinch> hi
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Dominio] : ww.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs
<RuffianSoldier> bob2
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs
<RuffianSoldier> bob2
<Burgundavia> hey, I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and I cannot get the battery applet to show the amount of battery power
<RuffianSoldier> Burgundavia, its because your laptop is about to turn off! YOUR OUT OF POWER!
<RuffianSoldier> What desktop are you using?
<billytwowilly> updating appears to have borked cpu stepping. What is the configuration file to fix this?
<billytwowilly> /etc/acpi doesn't appear to have any config files
<aoeiu> hey buddies
<aoeiu> I can build the mini.iso by running command `make build_netboot' with debian-installer source codes.
<aoeiu> but I want to build the netinst.iso (include the Base System)
<aoeiu> How to do it?
<aoeiu> And how to include other packages? Say apache2.
<aoeiu> Thanks!
<billytwowilly> what is the name of the acpi configuration file? acpi.conf doesn't exist in /etc
<Burgundavia> RuffianSoldier: warty of course
<RuffianSoldier> hmmm
<RuffianSoldier> im not sure
<RuffianSoldier> never used Linux on a laptop
<RuffianSoldier> why is noone talking?
<RuffianSoldier> this is creepy
(crimsun/#ubuntu) it's late in this timezone.
<RuffianSoldier> its 2 AM where im at
(crimsun/#ubuntu) yep, EST.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) it _is_ Monday morning, the beginning of the work week.
<RuffianSoldier> where you at?
<RuffianSoldier> Im in Ohio
(crimsun/#ubuntu) North Carolina
<RuffianSoldier> ic
<RuffianSoldier> whod you vote for? (Sorry for off topic but no one is even talking here)
(crimsun/#ubuntu) a winner in his own right
<RuffianSoldier> Kerry? :-)
(crimsun/#ubuntu) a wonder if anyone has any Ubuntu questions.
<RuffianSoldier> same
(crimsun/#ubuntu) I wonder, rather.
<RuffianSoldier> thats what im waiting for
<RuffianSoldier> well, anyway, Kerry is cool
<RuffianSoldier> Now, who here loves Ubuntu
(crimsun/#ubuntu) not me; I think it's horrible.
<RuffianSoldier> why?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) no reason in particular.
<RuffianSoldier> haha
<RuffianSoldier> lol
(crimsun/#ubuntu) :P
<RuffianSoldier> THEN LEAVE :-o
<RuffianSoldier> :-)
<RuffianSoldier> if you nolikey, why you here
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) love it or leave it?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: is your real name.. Bush? :-P
<RuffianSoldier> huh?
<RuffianSoldier> wtf you on about?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) heh
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) denial!
<RuffianSoldier> my real name is Henry Hill
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) you just sorta sound like what I'd imagine Bush saying around the whitehouse
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) the same Henry Hill who killed 28 people w/ the sharp edge of a tin can?
* Lathiat laughs at GammaRay 
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) about time, too
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: gah.. you missed the best part
<RuffianSoldier> copy paste it
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) GammaRay> you just sorta sound like what I'd imagine Bush saying around the whitehouse
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) GammaRay> the same Henry Hill who killed 28 people w/ the sharp edge of a tin can?
<RuffianSoldier> hahaha
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) "if you nolikey, why you here" -- George W Bush
<RuffianSoldier> hahaha, it does sound like Bush
<RuffianSoldier> that is crazy!
<RuffianSoldier> How do I choose to hide Icons in GNOME?
<Agrajag> RuffianSoldier: desktop icons?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<Agrajag> I think you have to go into gconf
<Agrajag> applications > system tools > configuration editor
<Agrajag> then go to apps/nautilus/desktop
<Agrajag> click the checkboxes, changes appear immediately
<RuffianSoldier> hmmm
<RuffianSoldier> no icon thing
<Agrajag> huh
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) anybody have experience with installing skype?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: sure. What do you need?
<Agrajag> you don't see computer_icon_visible, documents_icon_visible, home_icon_visible, trash_icon_visible, or volumes_visible?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) crimsun, well, in short, i can't get it to work
<Agrajag> Oh you're just going to leave instead
<Agrajag> Don't know why I bother
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) crimsun, did you just find a deb and use apt-get?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) Agrajag: remember, he's george bush in disguise. Cut him some slack.
<humbo> How do I install libdvdcss. Jacob on planet.gnome.org seems to imply it can be apt-get'ed but my system says there is no such package.
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> well I hate george bush, I'm definitely not helping him now
<humbo> *jakub, that is
<Agrajag> humbo: you need to add a repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<humbo> which one?
<Agrajag> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
(crimsun/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: no, I untarred the tarball in my home directory
<Agrajag> I think that's the one
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) crimsun, ok, where did you find it?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: the skype web site
(crimsun/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: click download
<jysse> how can i remove postfix without removing ubuntu-base and others ?
* Rene_S is away: Gone, Missing, Absent ........
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) crimsun, ok, which one?  SuSE, mandrake, fedora, dynamic or static?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) dynamic
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) jysse: maybe --ignore-depends=package,...
<jysse> thanx, i will try it. I would like to test qmail with info from qmailrocks.org.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) jysse: install another MTA
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) jysse: having a mail server on your system is mandatory
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) jysse: it'll break a lot more...
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) (if you don't have one)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hmm why does postfix depend on at?
<RuffianSoldier> http://img13.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img13&image=Ubuntu.jpg
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) or rather, why does at depend on postfix?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) GammaRay: at depends on mail-transfer-agent, postfix is one..
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) GammaRay: because at mails the output of  the program it ran to the person who asked to run it
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) ic
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) like cron..
<RuffianSoldier> http://img13.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img13&image=Ubuntu.jpg = My Ubuntu desktop (Just went back to Gnome from KDE.... I like both equilly!)
<RuffianSoldier> GammaRay, look at my screen
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) crimsun, i had a friend who was helping me out, and he tried that on my machine
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) crimsun, it apparently installed
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) but when i try to run it, it gives me this error  skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) and he has tried to find that lib file in the universal repository or something, and he hasn't been able to replace it to make it work
(crimsun/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: k, one sec.
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ok
<humbo> Gosh darn. ubuntuforums.org doesn't seem to have a very good uptime record...
(crimsun/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) libqt3c102-mt is already the newest version.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) dpkg -l libqt3c102\*|grep ^ii
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ii  libqt3c102-mt  3.2.3-4ubuntu1 Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version)
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) (...whatever that means)
(crimsun/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: is that all?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) yea
(crimsun/#ubuntu) interesting.
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) uh huh...
(crimsun/#ubuntu) you don't seem to have 'libqt3c102' installed
(crimsun/#ubuntu) sudo apt-get --reinstall install libqt3c102 libqt3c102-mt
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) but i have installed it....it just says i haven't....?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) Setting up libqt3c102 (3.2.3-4ubuntu1) ...
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) Setting up libqt3c102-mt (3.2.3-4ubuntu1) ...
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074@ubuntu ~ $
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) sorry for flooding.... :/
(crimsun/#ubuntu) ok.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) now try running skype again.
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) same error
(crimsun/#ubuntu) all right.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) then you'll have to use the static version
(crimsun/#ubuntu) I'll download the dynamic and try it.
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ok
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) so what exactly is it i should do?  do i need to DL it now and try it? or are you gonna work on the dynamic problem first?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) lemme see if I can reproduce the problem with the dynamic tar.bz2
(crimsun/#ubuntu) 'twill only take a min
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) okie dokie
(crimsun/#ubuntu) in the meantime, go ahead and download the 6 MB static version
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ok
(crimsun/#ubuntu) all right.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) the dynamic version (0.92.0.12) works fine here
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) grrr
(crimsun/#ubuntu) try the static version
(crimsun/#ubuntu) that should at least resolve the libqt-* problem
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ok...now that it's DLed...?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) i'm not real good at this ;)
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) dpkg?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) nope
(crimsun/#ubuntu) just make sure you're in your home directory; then untar it: tar xfj skype...tar.bz2
(crimsun/#ubuntu) replace the ellipses (...) with the actual filename
(crimsun/#ubuntu) remember you can use tab completion in the terminal
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) done
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) yea
(crimsun/#ubuntu) now change into that directory
(crimsun/#ubuntu) and run ./skype
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXrender.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
(crimsun/#ubuntu) geez
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) yea.....
(crimsun/#ubuntu) dpkg -l libxrender1|grep ^ii
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ii  libxrender1    0.8.3-7        X Rendering Extension client library
(crimsun/#ubuntu) interesting, you have all the necessary libs installed
(crimsun/#ubuntu) are you running amd64?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) as far as i know
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) yea
(crimsun/#ubuntu) ah
(crimsun/#ubuntu) I bet that's the issue
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ??? i thought ubuntu was for a 64....
(crimsun/#ubuntu) there is, but I'm uncertain whether skype will run on amd64
(crimsun/#ubuntu) I'm not well-versed with amd64, either; a few people here are
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) i see
(crimsun/#ubuntu) calc: around? :)
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) well thanks for you help nonetheless
<knarph> hello
<knarph> anyone here got doom3 running in Ubuntu?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) not i
<knarph> hrmm
<knarph> got a weird bug that causes crashing
<knarph> i think its in the sound, but i'm not sure where exactly to look
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) i'm here to get help, not dole it out....i'm mostly useless to you
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) sorry, bro ;)
<knarph> sokay ;0
<knarph> I got neverwinter & ut2004 to break ;)
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) awesome
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) how is UT2004?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) i haven't played since 2003 came out
<knarph> actually very nice.
<knarph> there's a TON of new functionality, and the new mode Onslaught is killer
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) sounds nifty
<knarph> yah, definetly convinced me that they were taking a different path than EA(same game, new year)
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) sweet
<knarph> it's like the jump from xcom to xcom2, or fallout to fallout23
<knarph> err fallout2
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) meh...i'm not much of a gamer...i've just tooled around a bit
<knarph> heh, that's waht demos are for
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) and that's what free time if for ;)
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) is*
<knarph> free as in beer?
<knarph> ;P
<knarph> okay, night all
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) night knarph
<calc> crimsun: yes, whats up
(crimsun/#ubuntu) calc: bigbrother0074 has some amd64 issues with Qt3
<calc> haven't run kde on amd64 in several months
(crimsun/#ubuntu) calc: he's attempting to run skype (both the dynamic and the static tarball from skype's web site don't work)
(crimsun/#ubuntu) calc: just wondering if there's any magic required to get 32-bit binaries to work under ubuntu's amd64
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) i always thought there wasn't any magic involved
<calc> well you have to have the libraries that it requires, or it needs to be staticly compiled
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) it was built backward compatable or whatever
<calc> but other than that, i don't recall any issues
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, could you walk me through it perhaps?
<calc> i typically just run stuff in the dist already or compile it myself though
(crimsun/#ubuntu) the odd thing is that bigbrother0074 has the libs that the skype executable is asking for
<calc> bigbrother0074: what does it do when you try to run it?
<calc> crimsun: ah
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXrender.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
(crimsun/#ubuntu) so I'm wondering if it's a loader issue
(crimsun/#ubuntu) 32-/64-bit etc.
<calc> ah ok
<calc> do you have the proper libXrender?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) not really familiar with the ins and outs of pure64, etc.
<calc> eg the same as the bitness of your app
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) i don't know
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) how would i find out
<calc> it would probably be under /usr/libX/libXrender.so.X
<calc> like /usr/lib /usr/lib32 or /usr/lib64
<calc> afaik ubuntu doesn't use lib64
<calc> i haven't booted my ubuntu system in a while
<calc> it sounds like you don't have a version of libXrender that is for the same arch as the app though
<calc> likely the app is 32bit
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) i don't have libXrender.so.X
<calc> you can find out what arch it is by running file foo
(crimsun/#ubuntu) ah wait, is this the old render mess?
<calc> bigbrother0074: the filename would be something like libXrender.so.1
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) i have .1 and .1.0.2 instead of .X
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ok
<cornflake> where's the howto for setting up nfs on ubuntu?
<calc> X being whatever number ;)
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) gotcha
<calc> what does file skype tell you about the arch?
<cornflake> does anyone know how to configure nfs on ubuntu?
<Adrenal> what do i put into the terminal to get a geforce nvidia driver on a k7 system?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, how would i know what skype says about the arch?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, and how do i read the libXrender file?
<calc> bigbrother0074: type "file skype" in the same dir as the skype executable
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) skype: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.30, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<calc> ok and what does file /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.0.2 output
<Adrenal> anyone, with the graphics driver?
* calc doesn't use nvidia cards
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) libXrender.so.1.2.2: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<calc> bigbrother0074: is there a libXrender file under /usr/lib32 ?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) no
<calc> bigbrother0074: ok then that seems to be your problem
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ahh...ok
<calc> there is a 64bit version of libXrender but no 32bit one on your system, and the app is 32bit
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) makes sense
<calc> bigbrother0074: btw ldd skype would show you which libraries are missing
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) Ohmer, ok
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) crap....oh..ok
<calc> you might be able to copy the libXrender file out of a deb for i386 version and make it work
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, ldd skype produces quite a list
<calc> if you do that though make sure to copy it into the lib32 dir not your lib dir
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) oh wait...it says which ones aren't found
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ok
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, would you mind walking me through that?  i'm not good w/ this stuff yet
<calc> download the deb off the ftp/http server
<calc> make a temporary dir
<calc> change into it
<calc> dpkg -x foo.deb .
<calc> find the files you need and copy them into /usr/local/lib32 (since it is local non package manager changes)
<calc> repeat for whichever libraries are missing, etc
<calc> oh yea and after you finish run ldconfig to update the cache
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, does it matter where i run ldconfig from?
<calc> no
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ok i'll work on that
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) thanks for all your help
<calc> must be run as root as well as the copying of the libraries
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) alright
<calc> bigbrother0074: afterwards when you run ldd skype you should see that it finds the libraries you added
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) alright
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, i'm not exactly sure how to find what i'm looking for.  i've googled "deb libXrender.so.1 i386" and i haven't found anything i can DL so far
<billytwowilly> anyone know why ubuntu doesn't use submount or something similar? whatever it is using to automount cds is pissing me off
<calc> bigbrother0074: should be in the same repo as is listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<calc> bigbrother0074: except for i386 instead of amd64
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, ok
<calc> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xrender/
<calc> probably this one if the amd64 one is the same version
<calc> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xrender/libxrender1_0.8.3-7_i386.deb
<Chibi> WHEW! :D
<Chibi> Now have a full usable Ubuntu setup on my p133 :D
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Chibi: slow as hell, probably?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, i'm looking for "libXrender.so.1" which i don't see listed there
<potato> Chibi, well done
<calc> bigbrother0074: the names in that dir are package names, not library names
<Chibi> Yep, pretty bad. But I'm only planning to use it as a VT to home when I go out.
<calc> bigbrother0074: once you extract the deb you will see the files
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, oh...oops
<Chibi> So pretty much all the laptop will be doing is acting as a long distance monitor. D:
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, so how do i know which package mine came from?
<calc> bigbrother0074: ah yes that would be a good thing to find out, especially since you can tell which other libs you need
<calc> bigbrother0074: run dpkg -S /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1
<calc> bigbrother0074: then to find the version number of the package you can do dpkg -l | grep (packagename)
<calc> or dpkg -p (packagename)
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, i got this:  libxrender1: /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) does that mean the package is libxrender1?
<calc> bigbrother0074: yes, like the url i posted above :)
<calc> bigbrother0074: then dpkg -l | grep libxrender1 will tell you the version
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ahhh.....gotcha
<calc> there are two available versions depending on the version of ubuntu you are running
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ok...it's the one you gave me
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) so i'll get to work replacing them
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, k.  now they're replaced and no more missing....just run skype now?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) damn!  when i did that, it gave the same error again:  skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) so will that not work?
* Chibi waits for mozilla to start. o_o;..
<Chibi> Any...year...now....
<YokoZar> ooh I found a bug in the installer I AM ELITE
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) Chibi, how does VT work?
<Chibi> I'd love to take a look, but I don't have a router to split it into. I know that FreeNX runs very well though.
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ?
<Chibi> So I'll have to wait til next time I go out to see how well the laptop handles it. If it's too slow, I can still just use SSH. :P
* GammaRay wrote a little function out of frustration w/ dpkg
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) out of frustration w/ dpkg
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) pkg-grep() { dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package}\n' | grep "$1"; }
<calc> bigbrother0074: was libqt-mt.so.3 missing?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) it wasn't listed
<calc> bigbrother0074: hmm which libraries did you have to add?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) just the one libXrender one
<calc> oh
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) sometimes I wonder if anyone ever thought dkpg would be used by actual people
<calc> maybe it dlopens libqt
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, do you want to see the output of the ldd skype in #flood?
<calc> ok
<calc> bigbrother0074: you probably need to do the same for libqt-mt.so.3
<calc> bigbrother0074: dlopen'd libs don't show up in ldd output
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) dpkg -l '*blah*' is just painful to type, and outputs a mess )-:
<YokoZar> What's the name of the component that partitions disks at install time?  I need to report a bug there
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, so do the same thing?
<calc> bigbrother0074: yes
<calc> will be nice when multiarch is done
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, where is libqt-mt?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) i don't see it in lib32
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, oh, it's in /usr/lib
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ok
<calc> its not in lib32 which is your problem, you need the 32bit version of it also
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) is the --installed option to apt-cache broken or something?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) it returns the same output if I use it or not
<calc> wow ubuntu has enough users of ia64 to need a port?
<jdub> calc: the gelato project are collaborating :)
<potato> prolly because there aren't that many 64 bit distros out there yet
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) how come ubuntu is so far behind on major packages like firefox and gaim? most of them are like 2 iterations past ubuntus
<calc> potato: there are only a handful of ia64 out there at all, mostly in large clusters
<jdub> |QuaD|: we're not, really.
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, ok i did all that and when i did ldconfig i got:  ldconfig: Can't link /usr/lib32/libqt-mt.so.3 to libqt-mt.so.3.2.3
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) ldconfig: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) .9.3 for mozilla and 1.0.0 for gaim?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) socks, i copied the so.3 file and it wouldn't let me make it a symbolic link....
<jdub> |QuaD|: warty froze in june with some updates past that for bug fixes before warty was released as stable in october.
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) damn
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) damn that autocompletion
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) so no packages from warty will be updated?
<jdub> |QuaD|: the versions in warty are not particularly old, unless you're using sid or gentoo as a benchmark.
<jdub> |QuaD|: no, it's released and stable.
* |QuaD| is thinking warty isn't for him anymore, used to sid
<calc> bigbrother0074: did you copy over both library files from the deb?
<sid77> hi
<calc> |QuaD|: hoary is even more up to date than sid
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, yes, but after i copied the so.3 file, i got:  ldconfig: /usr/lib32/libqt-mt.so.3 is not a symbolic link
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) i hear hoary crashes a lot thouhg?
<calc> bigbrother0074: hmm i'm not sure what the problem is
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) then i tried to delete it and tried:  ln -s libqt-mt.so.3.2.3 libqt-mt.so.3
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) does hoary crash a lot?
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) and same error as before
<calc> |QuaD|: gnome 2.9 might, but hoary in general shouldn't be particularly crashy, i haven't run it yet though
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) hmm, i have always run sid
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) which was fairly stable
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) how is gnome 2.9?
<Chibi> Not too broken. GTK2.5, however, could seriously use a lookover.
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) any nice new features?
<Chibi> Nah. Nothing yet.
<Gmail> yes
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) like what
<jdub> calc: evo's a bit b0rk atm.
<Gmail> lots og new features
<Gmail> the file maniger
<Gmail> smoth scroll
<Gmail> ...
<Gmail> it in the gtk wiki
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) ahh
<Chibi> Eh? We still have nautilus 2.8 :P
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) i will consider it
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, any ideas?
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) i didn't realize that warty freezes the archive
<jdub> Chibi: (but we also have gtk+ 2.5)
<calc> bigbrother0074: nope i mentioned above i am not sure what is going on :\
<Chibi> Yes, GTK2.5=bork :/
<Gmail> by file maniger i ment the thing you see when you file > open
<jdub> it's great :)
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) calc, ok....thanks for all your help anyway
(bigbrother0074/#ubuntu) g'night
<calc> jdub: well the whole OS shouldn't go down is what i meant to say, gnome related stuff is the only things in early beta on hoary, right?
<jdub> calc: yeah
<Chibi> calc- There's a few rough system features, too.
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) is there a hoary changelog?
<jdub> calc: so i hear you're moving into gnome development :)
<Chibi> Watch out for hotplug. If it gives you problems, uplug everything you don't really need.
<jdub> |QuaD|: hoary-changes mailing list
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) ahh ok :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hmm I just got the new U2 album..
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) so I better go to sleep now.. or I will be up all night
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) how easy is it to set up a mailserver inubuntu?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: well there is one installed by default
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) so if i send mail to my ip... it should work?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) you just have to figure out how to get it to listen to your network
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: no, the mail server doesn't listen on an external port by default
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: check /etc/postfix/master.cf and /etc/postfix/main.cf
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) looks like fun to setup :)
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) whats port 650?
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) it is open on my system
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: look in /etc/services
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: also see lsof -i:650
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: best way to check which program opened it, use 'netstat -np'
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) it was unknown
(bob2/#ubuntu) hah
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) famd
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) what is 31 (labeled as ipp)?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) quinophex: ipp = printer
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: uh that;'s for you
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) heh yeah i figured
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: but everything should only listen on 127.0.0.1:port
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: not 0.0.0.0:port
(bob2/#ubuntu) people obsess about "open ports" waaaaay too much
(bob2/#ubuntu) I blame steve gibson
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) Treenaks: what do you mean
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: in netstat..
(bob2/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: it means it's not actually an open port
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) right
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) i realize that
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) does this mean i am fine without a firewall, cuz only those 2 ports are open?
(bob2/#ubuntu) the default ubuntu install has no need for a firewall
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) by default no ports are open
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) i have 2 ports open, sshd and httpd
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) not ipp and not famd
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) you think i should put one up?
(bob2/#ubuntu) no
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) ok :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) presumably you want people to be able to access your ssh and http servers
(bob2/#ubuntu) right?
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) obviously... i would allow those ports in
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: not unless you want to control access to those ports
<nevyn> bob2: you'
<nevyn> bob2: you're not the only one to bleame steve gibson.
<nevyn> he's the shields-up guy yeah?
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) yea... everyone does..
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) it's a national pasttime
<humbo> what did steve gibson do wrong?
(bob2/#ubuntu) nevyn: hah
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) (sounds like nothing)
(bob2/#ubuntu) he made people obsess about "open ports"
(bob2/#ubuntu) without explaining wtf it meant
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) what is the difference between a closed and "stealthed" port?
<daniels> |QuaD|: nothing you need to care about
<daniels> |QuaD|: it's not a problem
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) heh, not the answer i was looking for  :(
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) the open one reponds to "pings"
(bob2/#ubuntu) maybe he means DROP vs REJECT?
(|QuaD|/#ubuntu) oh
(bob2/#ubuntu) "stealth" isn't anything in tcp or in iptablesd
<daniels> yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) DROP means you just ignore packets coming in to that port
(bob2/#ubuntu) REJECT means you reply with "nothing's listening on that port"
(bob2/#ubuntu) DROP is pretty pointless unless you drop every single incoming connection
<Adrenal> are there any tools i can get to change a .wmv to a .mov, or any other format?
<Adrenal> anyone?
<potato> Adrenal, mencoder will do that for you
<Adrenal> kk
<potato> I tend to encode into divx
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ffmpeg works great too
<kensai> Let me try my luck: ANd for riping from a cd to .mp3 is there something?
<potato> kensai, many things
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) kensai: yes, install the MP3 stuff (see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) kensai: (gstreamer etc.) then sound-juicer will be able to rip to mp3 I think
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) kensai: and you want to rip to ogg :)
<calc> abcde is nice but probably in universe
<potato> ogg rules
<calc> flac! :)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) calc: oggflac!
<kensai> then how do I make a music cd out of that music I ripped with nautilus-burning cd
<kensai> ?
<potato> kensai, k3b can handle that
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) kensai: you can't burn audio CDs with nautilus yet
<calc> iirc oggflac is changing soon, so if you want to rip to that best to update from upstream
<kensai> potato, where is the wiki to k3b?
<Adrenal> will ffmpeg work for a windows media file though?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Adrenal: yes
<Adrenal> cos mencoder has dependency issues
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Adrenal: it uses libavifile
<Adrenal> DAMMIT
<Adrenal> whenever i try to install any of those progs
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) which programs?
<Adrenal> fucking libavcodec2 breaks
<Adrenal> ffmpeg, mencoder and libavifile
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Adrenal: did you follow the instructions on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ?
<Adrenal> looking now
<schwuk> I need to re-install grub to my MBR, but it's nt working from Knoppix/chroot - any ideas?
<Adrenal> FFS
<Adrenal> there is nothing there
<Adrenal> nothing of any use anyway
<Adrenal> the codecs just won't install
<Adrenal> and can't remvoe broken files
<Adrenal> dagnammit
<joha> Hi all!
<joha> Hi all!
<joha> Where do I get the Ubuntu patches for gnome-panel?
<joha> The source you get from apt-get is for the Debian one.
<agwibowo> does anyone know any program to uncompress RAR file in Ubuntu?
<joha> How about unrar?
<agwibowo> is it available?
<adnans> agwibowo, apt-get install unrar-nonfree; unrar x file.rar
<agwibowo> cannot find it
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) agwibowo: add multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list
<agwibowo> already
<joha> And nobody an idea about where to find the Ubuntu patches for gnome-panel?
<agwibowo> don't worry about it
<agwibowo> i think i've found it in synaptic
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) joha: apt-get source gnome-panel, in the debian/ directory
<joha> Treenaks: AAAH! Thanks! I did apt-get source it, but only applied the patch that was in that directory then.
<seb128> joha: you need to change something to the patch ?
<joha> seb128: Yes, I want to add suspend support to gnome-panel.
<joha> seb128: Actually, I already have it working but not with the Ubuntu menu.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) suspend support?
<joha> Yes. Above the "Log Out" button I added a "Suspend" button, because I figured it would not be appropriate to have that as an option in the Log Out menu since you do not log out when suspending your computer.
(HcE/#ubuntu) there should be a hatch to passwordprotect at unsuspend
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) HcE: there is one for the blank/unblanking (currently in warty)
<joha> Well, you could just call the usual "Lock Screen" command. I myself would not want it though.
<seb128> joha: ok
<joha> seb128: If you're interested I can see if I find the time to make it usable for everybody (gconf option and so on)
(HcE/#ubuntu) I'm paranoid so I would call xlock or something similar
(HcE/#ubuntu) =)
<joha> brb, breakfast
<seb128> joha: that would be nice yes, thanks
<Shadow2> apt-cache search <packagename>
<Rus> hello brothers
<Rus> i am linux user!!
<plasmo> ahlo
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Rus: so are many more people here ;) welcome
<Rus> Treenaks:good day brother
<nevyn> Rus: uh-huh. how are you doing?
<plasmo> :-o
<Rus> nevyn:i am doing good and how are you
<agwibowo> how to add the multiverse repository?
<nevyn> ok...
<nevyn> I was angry reading /. today.. but I've gotten over it.
<Rus> nevyn: where are you from?
<nevyn> australia
<Rus> In Australia live our boxer Kostya Dzyu. Do you know him?
<plasmo> yep. great boxer :o
<nevyn> ummm he's our boxer now ;)
<daniels> i thought it was kosta tszyu
<daniels> but that's offtopic, anyhow :)
<Rus> plasmo:what do you know about Russia???
<plasmo> rus: i know it snows ;)
<agwibowo> anyone
<agwibowo> ....
<Rus> plasmo:do you know that you can see bears in streets of Russia!!
<agwibowo> how to add the multiverse repository
<plasmo> rus: i had no idea lol
<agwibowo> i need to get the unrar program...
<plasmo> i got a kangeroo in my backyard :)
<Rus> plasmo:go to Russia and see for yourself
<plasmo> im too poor to travel
<Rus> plasmo: it is very interesting
<Rus> plasmo:i am too
<plasmo> ;)
<Rus> :D
<agwibowo> multiverse repository.................
<agwibowo> please....
<plasmo> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<agwibowo> what's the address
<plasmo> just uncomment the required areas
<Rus> one day I have spoken to Brazilians, he told me that he think that bear walk on streets of Russia... :(
<agwibowo> there's no such "multiverse" there
<plasmo> uncomment them all
<plasmo> and then do a apt-get update
<xukun> can I use ubuntu as a server?
<plasmo> ofcourse
<agwibowo> the one currently commented are the "src"
<agwibowo> that can't be where i can get unrar from
<xukun> being unstable and all that
<Rus> do you knoe a few words in Russian?
<plasmo> vodka
<Rus> and any others
<Rus> ?
<plasmo> nope :|
<Rus> have you ever drink vodka??
<plasmo> sometimes
<Rus> and how is it??
<plasmo> its alrite
<Rus> I like vodka very very much!!! we are drinking it right now
<Rus> he he he
<plasmo> :D
<Rus>    !
<Rus> !!!
<agwibowo> i prefer water
<agwibowo> yadda yadda
<agwibowo> cannot read them
<plasmo> u got your unrar yet? lol
<agwibowo> no!
<agwibowo> this is distressing
<plasmo> i think it is from deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<agwibowo> i need it to do my work... and can't get it..
<plasmo> or 'warty' wateva u prefer
<agwibowo> universe is added
<Rus> agwibowo: Russia svyachennaya nasha dergava!!!
<agwibowo> but i still can't find unrar
<plasmo> apt-get install unrar
<agwibowo> Rus: Russia orang aneh
<plasmo> 'apt-get update' first
<agwibowo> already
<Rus> do you know what means c2h5oh
<Rus> ?
<plasmo> D:
<plasmo> nope
<Rus> agwibowo: what do you mean?
<Rus> plasmo: I mean C2H5OH!
<agwibowo> Rus: precisely, i don't understand what you said
<plasmo> no idea
<agwibowo> Rus: so we are in the same boat
<agwibowo> hehe
<Rus> plasmo: it is spirit
<agwibowo> thx..
<agwibowo> plasmo: thx
<plasmo> have a look at my list :/
<plasmo> might help you
<Rus> agwibowo: this mean that Russia is a great country!
<plasmo> agwibowo: if youre using warty just replace hoary with warty
<agwibowo> plasmo: ok
<agwibowo> Rus: i regard every country in the world are great countries. there are no single country that is greater than others
<Rus> China?
<agwibowo> plasmo: hmm yours is the same as mine
<plasmo> :x
<agwibowo> what's wrong with china?
<Rus> It is fucking country!
<agwibowo> when i did apt-get install unrar, it says that unrar is referred by another package.. bla bla bla
<plasmo> normally i would do a apt-get update then a apt-cache search unrar
<agwibowo> how can i get over it?
<agwibowo> Rus: are you racist?
<plasmo> hold on ill get you a unrar link
<agwibowo> ok...
<joha> seb128: Okay, I'll be happy to. But really no promises as to the time scale. My life's pretty much a mess and before today I've never touched gtk, let alone any gnome component.
<Rus> no, but chinese have occupied our territoties!!!
<Rus> is Siberia
<Rus> sorry...in Siberya!
<seb128> joha: ok, no problem, thanks anyway :)
<agwibowo> Rus: hmm.... then i don't know
<ajmitch_> great, X hung on startup..
<Rus> do you hear that the our president had given some of our islands on Amur river to them!!!
<Rus> ???
<the_one> hi everyone!
<Rus> :(
<plasmo> hello neo
<agwibowo> well.. i don't know
<Rus> the_one:you must be neo
<agwibowo> why don't you complain to your president??
<Rus> He has much power and we can do nothing about it we drinked vodka for many days,because we were in mourning
<agwibowo> ooo
<plasmo> agwibowo: your rar working yet? lol
<Rus> yeees
<agwibowo> plasmo: still downloading it
<plasmo> D:
<Rus> how translate lol?
<plasmo> http://world.altavista.com/ translates everything
<agwibowo> yay!
<agwibowo> thx plasmo!
<agwibowo> what about rar?
<agwibowo> do you have the link?
<Rus> what lol means
<Rus> ?
<agwibowo> lough out loud
<plasmo> means . ha ha
<Rus> good bye to  all of you
<agwibowo> bye
<agwibowo> plasmo: do you have the rar package?
<plasmo> byebye
<plasmo> yes i think so
<Rus> I go to drink vodka... :p
<agwibowo> umm
<agwibowo> that one i already have
<agwibowo> i was saying... the reverse... making rar file
<agwibowo> do you have the link?
<plasmo> nope
<plasmo> wat link did i give you before o_O
<agwibowo> unrar
<agwibowo> wondering if you have the rar as well..
<plasmo> mmm theres rar but thats non-free
<agwibowo> ic..
<plasmo> 40days trial o_o
<agwibowo> ah
<agwibowo> hate that
<agwibowo> is this unrar free?
<plasmo> yes
<agwibowo> ok
<agwibowo> that's good enough
<plasmo> go get wine and download winrar lol
<agwibowo> hooo
<Gmail> lol
<one_2_one> hy
<one_2_one> what package i have to install to play mp3 _
<one_2_one> ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) one_2_one: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<plasmo> gstreamer*-mad
<one_2_one> bob2, thks ;)
<cristian> anyone noticed that dbus-daemon-1 does not exit when gdm session terminates? there's some way to fix it? i've tons of orphaned process leaved behind by my users
* sid77 ciao
<grondo> I can't find any kernel-image package? is something wrong with my sources.list?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) grondo: it's called linux-image-something
<cristian> grondo: you have to search linux-image in ubuntu
<grondo> Treenaks, thanks. I'm a debian user
<grondo> I thought package name was the same
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) knof looksaus?
<uman> que >?
<looksaus> Treenaks, heheh :)
<looksaus> uman, looksaus == garlic sauce == sauce  l'ail
<looksaus> sorry, don't know enougj spanish to translate
<uman> sounds nice
<will> everyone has left!
(whiprush/#ubuntu) forums down for anyone else?
<berantl> yeah
<kikko> hi all
<joha> Hey, what do y'all use for learning vocabularies under Ubuntu?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) learning vocabularies?
<joha> Yup
<joha> vocabulary training
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ah
<joha> Sorry.
* joha isn't a native speasker
<joha> s/s//g
<IRCMonkey_> hello
<IRCMonkey_> i have a question about installing Ubuntu
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) IRCMonkey_: well, ask it ;)
(bob2/#ubuntu) just ask it
<IRCMonkey_> how Ubuntu recognize my wireless network card?
<IRCMonkey_> im using D-Link Wireless Network card?
(bob2/#ubuntu) does linux suppor it?
<IRCMonkey_> no
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) IRCMonkey_: what's the model number?
<IRCMonkey_> D-Link DWL-G650+
(bob2/#ubuntu) does it require ndiswrapper?
<daniels> yes
<IRCMonkey_> uhm... im not exaclty sure
(bob2/#ubuntu) ouch
(bob2/#ubuntu) IRCMonkey_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/view?searchterm=ndiswrapper
<scoon> IRCMonkey_: the other thing to try is lspci -v to hopefully be able to get the chipset.  Maybe there are drivers for it.
<joha> Oh we found one! "gretools"
<scoon> IRCMonkey_: I use linksys wireless but the chipset is Ralink.  Ralink actually has drivers that compile for linux.  That is what I use, instead of ndiswrapper.
<IRCMonkey_> thanks very much
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) scoon: Free drivers?
<scoon> Treenaks: yes
<scoon> scoon: they give the source.  It is up to you to compile on your own.
<scoon> Treenaks: if you need help -> http://61.222.76.235/phpbb2/index.php
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) scoon: hmm, will they be integrated into the real kernel?
<scoon> Treenaks: at this point, no one really knows.  But at least the offer the source so that I can have native drivers.
<scoon> Treenaks: they offer
<scoon> sorry, tired fingers.
<scoon> oh well
<scoon> thanks for the fun and good times.  off to work.
<costoa> does anyone know what's going on with ubuntuforums.org?
<ohgood> how would one go about installing ubuntu, on another partition, from an already running linux- or is it possible ?
<lulu> costoa: access problem?
(bob2/#ubuntu) ohgood: you can use debootstrap
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ohgood: prepare the partitions (sizes, etc.), then install ubuntu on the selected partitions
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ohgood: that's the easiest
(bob2/#ubuntu) but it's not really recommended unless you know what you're doing
<ohgood> i'll google debootstrap- ty sir(s)
(bob2/#ubuntu) people.debian.org/~walters/chroot.html is a start
<costoa> yea, ubuntuforums isn't coming up.
<childe> Hello. I've figured out why my GDM was broken.
<childe> When I upgraded to Hoary, I did a "upgrade", not a "dist-upgrade". Very stupid.
(bob2/#ubuntu) that shouldn't break anything
<childe> bob2: But some packages did not upgraded.
<childe> !
<childe> \shell
<childe> Oh...tell me how to access the shell in irssi?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) childe: open a new terminal?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) childe: just run irssi in 'screen' and use screen to access the shell ?
<childe> ......
<ohgood> childe: /exec yourcommand
<childe> Thanks!
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all
<ohgood> childe: you _should_ be using screen too, it's quite lovely!
<ohgood> I keep seeing references to 'sid' 'woody' etc, these are pet-names for stable or dev environments/kernels ?
<childe> ohgood: I prefer xterm...
<childe> ohgood: No. There are character names in Toy Story. I think.
<mantiena-baltix> maybe there are any ubuntu developers ? I noticed few bugs in live CD and can fix these
<ohgood> childe: screen doesn't care waht term you use.
<mantiena-baltix> but at first I wanna talk with developers
<childe> ohgood: But if I can switch between xterms why should I use screen?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) childe: you can use both at the same time :) I do
<childe> Treenaks: But why? heh heh
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) childe: so I can detach my IRC window and log out ;)
<ohgood> childe: preferences, we all have em. (:
<childe> Oh. Maybe I'll install it, too.
<childe> But it seems that it has been installed by default :D
<ohgood> bob2: debootstrap looks like a debian-only tool, is there a switch to point it to ubuntu specifically, and/or does ubuntu use deselect also on install ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ohgood: you have to use the debootstrap from the ubuntu installer, of course
(bob2/#ubuntu) Treenaks: erm, shouldn't pointing it at a Ubuntu mirror Just Work?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) bob2: dunno, I don't know debootstrap
<dzhibas> hello support, maybe somebody have omnibook xe4100 with Ubuntu ?
<dzhibas> i can't understand why my vi_rhine (module) , eth card is not working
<dzhibas> via_rhine
<Neill> dzhibas: is it on a via eden board?
<Neill> and are you using 2.6.8 ?
<dzhibas> 2.6.8.1-3
<dzhibas> and i have notebook hp omnibook xe4100 with VIA board
<Neill> do you get very odd errors ?
<Neill> in dmesg?
* Neill had something similar with a via eden board.
<hitchhiker> My VT6102 Rhine 2 onboard eth works really well in ubuntu
<Neill> someone broke the driver really badly (it would send out packets but they were mangled)
(bob2/#ubuntu) which bug # is this?
<Neill> it seems to be fixed in 2.6.9 for me.
<Neill> (... on debian unstable)
<dzhibas> hitchhiker: strange, i also have vt6102 [rhine-II] , but it doesn't work
<dzhibas> what kernel hit* ?
<dzhibas> Neill, yes in my dmesg where are strange errors
<dzhibas> something like: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 transmit timed out, status 1003, PHY status 782d, resetting
<dzhibas> and so on...
<Neill> yes.
<Neill> exactly what I have
<Neill> *had
<Neill> 2.6.9 fixed it
<Neill> it broke halfway through the 2.6.8 kernels in debian unstable, which was odd.
<Neill> At the time no one else seemed to have the problem.
<dzhibas> shit, (sorry for buzzword)
<dzhibas> so i should throw away my ubuntu
<dzhibas> can i somehow replace kernel and all his modules ? :)
<ohgood> hmm, i may be trying debian&ubuntu now, given what i'm reading on both of their installations. thanks all-
<dzhibas> without recompiling this
(bob2/#ubuntu) dzhibas: you can build your own 2.6.9 if you want
(bob2/#ubuntu) but it's not in ubuntu yet
<dzhibas> thanks bob
<dzhibas> ubuntuforums.org is down ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs | apparently ubuntuforums.org is down
<iz> not here?
(bob2/#ubuntu) some dude runs it, it's not a canonical thing
(bob2/#ubuntu) talk to that dude
<hitchhiker> Sorry was away for a bit
<hitchhiker> Kernel -  2.6.8.1-3-686
<hitchhiker> Have you looked fro any BIOS updates?
<hitchhiker> The forums been up and down the last few days it seems
(bob2/#ubuntu) has someone emailed whoever runs them?
<Rob[a] > lo..
<Rob[a] > i got a little problem installing ubuntu
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ask away
<Rob[a] > well, i just booted from the cd
<Rob[a] > and it hangs on "retrieving nic-firmware ... "
<Rob[a] > reboot doesn't help
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) what kind of nic do you have
<Rob[a] > well 2 actually
<Rob[a] > 1 onboard
<Rob[a] > 1 realtek
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) model numbers please :)
<Rob[a] > hmm
<Rob[a] > oke
<Rob[a] > one sec
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) but those shouldn't need firmware.. so 'retrieving nic-firmware' sounds like a package
<Rob[a] > it is
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) is it during package install or during hardware detection?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ok
<Rob[a] > i guess package install
<Rob[a] > coz it says something like
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) is your CD home-burnt?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) or is it one of the official CDs
<Rob[a] > Retrieving nic-firmware-2.6.8.1-
<Rob[a] > home burnt
<Rob[a] > but i try to burn it again
<Rob[a] > same problem
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) then verify the md5sum your image
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) +of
<Rob[a] > did that
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) with the md5sum as mentioned on the site
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) and?
<Rob[a] > correct of course
(bob2/#ubuntu) the md5sum of the *cd* is the same?
<Rob[a] > google had nothing at this..
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) tried burning on lower speeds/higher quality CDs?
<Rob[a] > burnt on 8 speed
<Rob[a] > bob2: u mean md5sum of the cd when it is burnt?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) yes
<Rob[a] > Treenaks: it would be an hell of a coincidence if i burnt it twice, and it failed at *exactly* the same point
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Rob[a] : could be a glitch in your burner..
<Rob[a] > but how do i check the md5sum of the cd when it is burnt?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Rob[a] : md5sum /dev/hdc
<Rob[a] > hm
(sladen/#ubuntu) Rob[a] : md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Rob[a] > and on windows?
<Rob[a] > md5sum F:
(sladen/#ubuntu) Rob[a] : install Ubuntu?
<Rob[a] > isn't working..
(sladen/#ubuntu) Rob[a] : IIRC there's a md5um.exe for inwdows on the Live/OpenCD stuff
(sladen/#ubuntu) Rob[a] : http://theopencd.sunsite.dk/md5.php
<Rob[a] > I do have md5sum.exe
<Rob[a] > but how do I check a burnt cd with that
<ohgood> Rob[a] : it's kinda late if it's already burned- just re-check the .iso
<mantiena-baltix> Rob[a] , maybe try md5summer.org ?
(sladen/#ubuntu) C:\> "c:\Documents and Settings\Rob\Desktop\md5sum.exe" d:
* ohgood loathes wincraps' file arrangment
<Rob[a] > it says "No such file"
<hbos> is vsftpd compiled without ssl support?
<hbos> it doesn't accept my ssl config parameters
<hbos> :(
<veran> ho ho ho
<attifinch> hi
<mikedo> hey is there someone who knows how to fix some sound problems: I can't write any sound trhough microphone, or when I use Skype to talk to people through net they cannot here me. Funny thing is that I can here myself . Somebody any ideas?
<opi> mikedo: see volume setting in mixer
<mikedo> i have soundblaster 16
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mikedo: your microphone volume is not set correctly?
<mikedo> opi, I did it, it's OK
<mikedo> with volumes is everything OK
<mikedo> I tryed to use audacity to check if I'm able write some sounds, and I couldn't
<Rob[a] > bob2: I've managed to check the md5sum of the burnt CD and it's OK..
<attifinch> any major advantages of ubuntu over mandrake
<veran> much better packaging system
(bob2/#ubuntu) attifinch: not being based on redhat
(bob2/#ubuntu) Rob[a] : ok
<veran> sane (debian) defaults
<Rob[a] > so what next :P
<prox2far> easy ACPI for most Laptops
<mikedo> Treenaks, as I said the funny thing is that I can hear me when I talk to mic!
<hbos> any idea why vsftpd in ubuntu isn't compiled with ssl support?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) maybe your sound card isn't full duplex?
<attifinch> .. is ubuntu faster then mandrake?
<mikedo> Treenaks, what is full duplex? why should it be?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) attifinch: that's a useless question.. it's the same programs..
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mikedo: full duplex -> can send and receive at the same time
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) (or play and record)
<mikedo> OK got it
<hbos> i think most cards these days have full duplex
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) hbos: I thought he said it's an sb16
<Rob[a] > hmm,
<mikedo> Treenaks, I guess my soundcard is ok, but how could I check that for shure?
<Rob[a] > think i'm gonna download fedora ;p
<mikedo> Treenaks, Thanks for any ideas
<mantiena-baltix> Rob[a] , good luck,  dont forget to install apt on fedora ;)
<Rob[a] > yeah well
<Rob[a] > I would like to install ubuntu
<Rob[a] > but it just isn't working :/
<mantiena-baltix> Rob[a] , why ?
<Rob[a] > I just put the cd in..
<Rob[a] > choose my language/location
<Rob[a] > and then it hangs at 36% at "Retrieving nic-firewall 2.6.8.1"
<Rob[a] > firewall=firmware
<Rob[a] > srry
<cardador> Rob[a] : that seems a bad cd
<Rob[a] > checked md5sum
<Rob[a] > perfect match
<Rob[a] > even burnt the iso twice
<Rob[a] > same problem
<veran> Rob[a] : can you switch to a virtual terminal then?
<hbos> Treenaks oh sorry missed that, most sb16 are halfduplex i think (if there are any fullduplex ones:P)
<Rob[a] > veran, I don't what u mean..
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) hbos: yes.. awe32 and 64 are fd, and some 'sb16vibra' are.. but most are hd
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Rob[a] : press alt+f2/f3/f4 when it happens
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Rob[a] : see if you get any error messages
<veran> what Treenaks sais
<mantiena-baltix> Rob[a] , which md5sums you've checked ?
<Rob[a] > of the iso and of the burnt cd
<Rob[a] > Treenaks: alt+f4 overloads me with error message.. I'll try if i can get something usefull out of that
<mikedo> Treenaks, so how do you think I could check what is my sb16 hd or fd?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) mikedo: uhhh
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) dunno
<mikedo> what?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) I don't know
<mikedo> anyway thanks for ideas
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) check the chip number (CTxxxx), and google for it
<mikedo> I'll do that, thanks
<Rob[a] > Treenaks: the error messages are going to fast to read.. anything i can do with alt+f2?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Rob[a] : use scroll lock..
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) that's what it's for
<Rob[a] > hmm, thnx :D
<Rob[a] > date (none) user.info main-menu[545] : (process:3760): md5sum:
<Rob[a] > date (none) user.info main-menu[545] : (process:3760): /var/cache/anna/nic-firmware-2.6.8.1-3-386-di_0.64ubuntu13_i386.udeb
<Rob[a] > date (none) user.info main-menu[545] : (process:3760): Input/output error
<Rob[a] > that's what it says
<alejandro__> where I can get ubuntu universal sources?
(bob2/#ubuntu) alejandro__: the same place you get the binaries
<alejandro__> bob2, but what is the line in the sources.list?
<alejandro__> (I would like to install KDE in Ubuntu)
<Riddell> alejandro__: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe
(bob2/#ubuntu) you want to install the kde binary packages?
<Riddell> "
(bob2/#ubuntu) Riddell: no
(bob2/#ubuntu) alejandro__: it's already in your asources.list, commented out
<Riddell> no?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Riddell: no, that's for hoary
<alejandro__> bob2, ah ok, thanks.
<Riddell> well warty has old KDE 3.2
(bob2/#ubuntu) yes
<Riddell> but with hoary you can use "deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/ unstable main" and get the goodness of KDE 3.3
<Rob[a] > so it says md5sum while my md5sum is correct
<cardador> Rob[a] : input/output error seems bad iso :\ try downloading it again
<Rob[a] > while the md5sums is correct? :S
<Rob[a] > my it's the cdrom drive
<cardador> hmm?
<Rob[a] > my cdrom drive isn't reading the cd very good or something
<Rob[a] > i meant
<Rob[a] > maybe it's the cdrom drive
<veran> might not like your media
<Rob[a] > :/
<veran> I have seen some drives flake out on cd's
<veran> even stamped cd's
<veran> got another drive handy?
<Rob[a] > I believe I have a spare one
<Rob[a] > :] 
<alejandro__> hmm, I miss more updated kde packages in universia.
(bob2/#ubuntu) warty froze in june
(bob2/#ubuntu) if you want more recent kde, use sid or hoary
(bob2/#ubuntu) or suse or whatever
<Riddell> or make an Ubunutu KGX
* Riddell cackles in a disconcerting way
<veran> I just compiled brightside to add edge flipping to metacity which fixed my one outstanding problem with gnome
* Riggwelter is away: college stuff
(bob2/#ubuntu) Riggwelter: can you turn that off please?
<dbarnett> bob2: probably not if he's away
(bob2/#ubuntu) dbarnett: well, yeah, but hopefully he/she will be back at some point
<dbarnett> <-- just being a smartass
(bob2/#ubuntu) well, that too
<micsch> hi, where can i download the kernel-source for 2.6.8.1-3-386
(bob2/#ubuntu) linux-source-2.6.8.1 or so
<micsch> not in repository
<[A] ndy80> hi :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) linux-source-2.6.8.1 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.8.1 with Debian patches
<[A] ndy80> where can I find KDE 3.3.1 packages for Ubuntu?
<micsch> bob2, thx, strange apt-cache search didn't show me linux-source-2.6.8.1
(bob2/#ubuntu) micsch: apt-cache search linux-source
<Riddell> [A] ndy80: "deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/ unstable main"  required hoary
<Riddell> requires
<micsch> bob2, i tried kernel-source
(bob2/#ubuntu) micsch: that's the name in Debian, it's linux-source in ubuntu
<jordi> bob2: why was it renamed in ubuntu, out of curiosity?
<micsch> bob2, ah usualy i use debian, but thats very confusing
<jordi> (not arguing it's not a better name -it is-, just why do it with all the complications it might have)
<[A] ndy80> Riddell: what is hoary?
<jordi> [A] ndy80: name of the next version of Ubuntu
(bob2/#ubuntu) micsch: yeah
(bob2/#ubuntu) jordi: I can't remember...
<jordi> bob2: ah, silly bob!
<[A] ndy80> jordi: ok, thanks. So I cannot use that repository If I only have Ubuntu 4.1 ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) [A] ndy80: correct
<jordi> [A] ndy80: if you use it, you upgrade to the (non-stable) development version of Ubuntu.
(bob2/#ubuntu) jordi: it was daniels's fault!
<jordi> [A] ndy80: probably a too-bumpy ride if you're new to GNU/Linux.
<jordi> bob2: that makes sense. Sorry mate!
(bob2/#ubuntu) hahaha
<[A] ndy80> jordi: ehm, no. I use Linux since 1996
<Riddell> [A] ndy80: the development version of ubuntu  change instances of "warty" to "hoary" in sources.list
<[A] ndy80> I started with Slack 3.3
<PorscheBoy> did anyone get Unreal Tournament 2004 to run on Ubuntu?
<jordi> [A] ndy80: oh, lol. Sorry, it sounded like newbie-ish ;)
<[A] ndy80> I'm new to Ubuntu :)
<jordi> [A] ndy80: I've had it on me too, I started on 1997 :)
<[A] ndy80> I use fedora core 3 on this pc, and now I've suse on my notebook but I'm not satisfied
<Rob[a] > still not working over here :\
<Rob[a] > are there some net install bootdisks available?
<Coy> Falling love with Ubuntu...I've always used Fedora...not anymore...Ubuntu rocks!
<unikum> Hello
<mtl> hello
<unikum> how do i install *.sh?
<mtl> ?
<Coy> How can I know will 3d work with my radeon card?I've played tuxkart and it works...so?
<xiximkopp_> unikum: chmod +x file.sh
<xiximkopp_> but you can also use: sh file.sh
<Coy> sh .package.sh
<cardador> PorscheBoy: i have it running
<unikum> oki, thx
<Coy> damn sh package.sh i ment
<PorscheBoy> cardador, no errors?
<xiximkopp_> no prob
<PorscheBoy> cardador, did u install any additional files?
<unikum> is there any .conf for mousemovement?
<Coy> good usenet news reader for ubuntu? :)
<Coy> pan?
<mtl> slrn
(bob2/#ubuntu) unikum: in X? look in the gnome mouse config options
<Coy> ok
<unikum> i dont want small thred-hold, i want close to zero as possible
<Coy> slrn is coming..=)
<micsch> someone installed cisco vpn client?
<unikum> anybody playing chess at ICC or FICS?
<cardador> PorscheBoy: just installed it from the dvd
<micsch> unikum, sometimes
<cardador> PorscheBoy: what are the errors?
<PorscheBoy> oh
<madsen> Oy humans! :)
<PorscheBoy> well, right now i'm on WinServer2003 so i can't tell you
<Coy> should I be worried about PnP Bios error on boot? I've read forum and I found it there...no worries?
<madsen> I've got a problem with my locale, which is seriously screwed up...
<PorscheBoy> madsen, u must be using hoary, right?
<Coy> I have updated bios in september so it's new
<madsen> PorscheBoy: yup
<cardador> madsen: you are lucky... my nautilus is screwed up :)
<madsen> PorscheBoy: Actually, I just finished upgrading to it... Or... I just failed upgrading some pkgs.
<madsen> cardador: Well, I can't install/remove anything...
<cardador> madsen: why?
<PorscheBoy> madsen, just type "dpkg-reconfigure locales" and change it
<madsen> PorscheBoy: I did, but I keep getting errors.
<madsen> PorscheBoy: I chose en_US.utf8 and da_DK.utf8
<PorscheBoy> like "gdm-Widget...."?
<madsen> PorscheBoy: It generated fine, but still gives gazillions of errors.
<PorscheBoy> madsen, i think u have to choose fr as ur locale
<madsen> PorscheBoy: Say what?
<PorscheBoy> madsen, just type "dpkg-reconfigure locales" and choose fr and ur language
<madsen> French? Why?
<madsen> PorscheBoy: I want my Linux in English, and my gf wants it in danish...
<PorscheBoy> madsen, lol...cause this hoary was based fr language
<madsen> Why the phUk did they base it on french???
<PorscheBoy> madsen, cause it was made in france...not US
<madsen> PorscheBoy: Yeah, but french isn't exactly the lingua franca of the Linux world.
<Coy> ubuntu has pretty ban finnish support so I use it in english...
(bob2/#ubuntu) Ubuntu is not "based fr language"
(bob2/#ubuntu) the default is english, but you can use a bunch of different ones
<PorscheBoy> madsen, but have u tried Fr yet?
<Coy> when next Ubuntu will be released?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Coy: april 2005
<Coy> Ubuntu has mixed up swedish and finnish...I hope it will be fixed in the future ;)
<Coy> bob2:thanks
(bob2/#ubuntu) Coy: please file a bug if no one else has
<Coy> bob2: yeah I should but it's not so important... =)Many distributions has problems with finnish translations..
<Coy> bob2: it enough that keyboard works in finnish =)
(bob2/#ubuntu) Coy: no, please do
<[mirak-] > afternoon, room :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) Coy: we want hoary to support languages even better
<Coy> bob2:ok I will I just check out that it haven't been already made
<madsen> actually, where can I find info on setting the LC_* vars correctly?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Coy: thanks a lot!
<Coy> bob2: could you something about that PnP bios error?It's harmless I quess but it's annoying and pretty common... :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) "PnP BIOS"?
(bob2/#ubuntu)  the PCI hotplugging thing?
<Coy> bob2:yeah..
(bob2/#ubuntu) Coy: it's fine to ignore it
(bob2/#ubuntu) Coy: if it bothers you, blacklist the modules in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Coy> I get error on boot...PnP BIOS caused fatal error...
(bob2/#ubuntu) I haven't seen that one
<Coy> bob2:it boot fine,there's in forum same topic about it.. =)not by me but someone
(bob2/#ubuntu) if it's a bug, it needs to be reported
(bob2/#ubuntu) the ubuntu devs (aside from daniel) don't read the forums looking for reports
<Coy> bob2:what I should write in /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<Coy> bob2:no I think it's not a bug...I have oem bios by HP so it's not standart..
(bob2/#ubuntu) erm, dunno about that
(bob2/#ubuntu) ask on the list maybe
<cardador> nautilus does not auto update the files. the same happens when i copy smt to the deslktop, i have to refresh it. Any clues?
<Coy> bob2:sorry I bother but what I should comment out in the blacklist?there is no PnP... :)*newbie*
<cardador> maybe it helps if i say that it happened after the fam -> gamin transition
(bob2/#ubuntu) Coy: ignore my blacklist comment, I misunderstood you
<Coy> bob2:ok..How about if I edit grub files and add "nobiospnp"?Just that i get rid of that error prompt... :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) no idea
<Coy> ok :)
<madsen> Hmm, when I try to compile the locale definition file by hand I get:
<madsen> /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/UTF-8.gz:1: syntax error in prolog: invalid definition
<madsen> /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/UTF-8.gz:2: syntax error in prolog: invalid definition
<madsen> memory clobbered past end of allocated block
<Toadstool> hi
<NewComer> anyone aware of a galaxy gtk2 engine package? ubunutu package that is
<Coy> is 686 kernel good for amd athlon?
<Toadstool> i need help about sound with my laptop and ubuntu please
<gtanguy> hi
(bob2/#ubuntu) Coy: no
(bob2/#ubuntu) use the k7 one
<Coy> bob2:yeah I noticed.. =) thanks anyway..
(bob2/#ubuntu) 686 might not even boot
<Coy> bob2:k7 is coming.. =) I remember that fedora uses i686 by default..
<madsen> Hmm, has anyone elaborated on the locale issue in Hoary?
<Coy> have to go but thanks bob2 :) I will make that bug report about finnish and swedish mix up ;)
<hitchhiker> Hi, I'm trying to enable DMA on my DVD and HD but the setting is not sticking
<hitchhiker> When I play DVD it's a bit jerky
<hitchhiker> DMA works under WinXP
<hitchhiker> Any ideas?
<madsen> hitchhiker: are you using hdparm?
(sri/#ubuntu) good mornin
<unikum> whats most common dc client for dc?
<unikum> whats most common client for dc?
<Toadstool> bye
<TravisBarker> hi guys
<TravisBarker> im trying to make a GUI for yum but im having trouble figuring out how to build python source from glade projects
<Grogoreo> hi
<Grogoreo> can anyone tell me if Ubuntu comes with Gnome 2.8 please? I cant seem to find the package list on the site
<deFrysk> id does
<deFrysk> it
(bob2/#ubuntu) Grogoreo: it does indeed
<TravisBarker> my glade UI doesnt list python as a build option
<Grogoreo> thanks bob2
<TravisBarker> it has C C++ and ada95
(bob2/#ubuntu) TravisBarker: just load the xml file from pyglade
<madsen> TravisBarker: That's because Glade doesn't support Python, but Python supports glade.
<deFrysk> gui for yum ? like yumi ?
<TravisBarker> like yumi, yes
<TravisBarker> but yumi is broken for the new yum so...
<madsen> TravisBarker: Just select 'C' and then remove all build-options and files. You only need <project>.glade
(bob2/#ubuntu) what does a yum gui have to do with #ubuntu?
<TravisBarker> bob2: i was told to bring it up here because you guys are some kind of python gurus :)
<TravisBarker> bob2: sorry if im off topic for you
(bob2/#ubuntu) TravisBarker: try #python
<madsen> TravisBarker: I don't know python, but I've done Ruby and C# with glade... Also a bit of PHP.
(bob2/#ubuntu) TravisBarker: you want to be loading the .glade file at runtime, tho
<TravisBarker> bob2: i tried #python, and after explaining the situation, they told me that I know more about glade already than any of them
<madsen> TravisBarker: But I think you should start with a HelloWorld in python/glade before jumping into the whole yum gui thingy...
<deFrysk> yum sucks anyway
<TravisBarker> in other words most of #python is sleeping :)
<deFrysk> whe cares
<deFrysk> whe = who
(bob2/#ubuntu) yeah, look at the pyglkade sample code
<madsen> deFrysk: What a wonderfully constructive attitude...
<deFrysk> yes
<deFrysk> its true though
<hitchhiker> madsen:Whats hdparm?
<TravisBarker> madsen: i have the HelloWorld GUI i built loaded on my desktop right now :)
<deFrysk> hd parameters
<TravisBarker> im just trying to get it into python
<madsen> hitchhiker: A cmd-line tool for tuning your hd.
<hitchhiker> never used it
<deFrysk> try sudo hdparm -tT /dev/dha
<deFrysk> to check your speeds
<madsen> TravisBarker: Then save the project, remove everything but <project>.glade and use that in your python source.
<TravisBarker> madsen: thanks
<hitchhiker> root@ubuntu:/etc # sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hdb1
<hitchhiker> /dev/hdb1:
<hitchhiker>  Timing cached reads:   1060 MB in  2.00 seconds = 528.76 MB/sec
<hitchhiker>  Timing buffered disk reads:  126 MB in  3.03 seconds =  41.52 MB/sec
<deFrysk> thats flooding :s
<madsen> TravisBarker: You might be able to use some of the info on http://gnome2-ruby.sourceforge.jp to learn about interacting with glade files from a scripting language.
<deFrysk> almost
<hitchhiker> sry
(bob2/#ubuntu) hdparm is a terrible benchmarking tool
<madsen> bob2: But it's alright for setting hd options.
<hitchhiker> So how do I turn on DMA for my DVD drive?
(bob2/#ubuntu) right
<deFrysk> hitchhiker, probably is already on
<hitchhiker> is there a way of checking as my DVD playback is choppy
<madsen> hitchhiker: Something like `hdparm --help` might help you. :)
<TravisBarker> madsen: apparently i dont have pyglade
<TravisBarker> i have all of the python GTK packages installed
<TravisBarker> but i dont see pyglade anywhere
<madsen> TravisBarker: What os?
<TravisBarker> fedora core 3 :(
(bob2/#ubuntu) TravisBarker: come on dude
<deFrysk> ooh
<madsen> wtf!?! "When the screen comes up you will want to disable all ISO-8859-1 locales in the list. You will want to enable the appropriate UTF-8 locales for the languages you use, and choose a UTF-8 locale as the default system locale. That will be all you need to do right now." <- I did that, but no cookie! *grr*
<deFrysk> infidel
(bob2/#ubuntu) #fedora for basic package installation help
<madsen> TravisBarker: Then install pyglade or libpyglade or whatever it's called...
<TravisBarker> i go to #fedora and i end up _answering_ questions.. rarely do i get to ask many
<TravisBarker> madsen: thats just it, i have libpyglade installed
<madsen> TravisBarker: Then use it. (?)
<TravisBarker> thats why im confused
<madsen> TravisBarker: how do you tell python to use a lib?
(bob2/#ubuntu) you don't
(bob2/#ubuntu) you just import it
<TravisBarker> rignot
<TravisBarker> right
<madsen> bob2: Ok, I've never done any python, so I have no clue...
<madsen> in Ruby it'd be something like "require 'glade'"
(bob2/#ubuntu) 'import glade' in python
<TravisBarker> madsen: import pyglade
<madsen> TravisBarker: And you are doing that?
<TravisBarker> or somehting
(bob2/#ubuntu) this really is a #python or python-glade-user list sorta question
<TravisBarker> ImportError: No module named glade
<madsen> TravisBarker: And you have the glade pkgs installed?
<TravisBarker> bob2: then dont worry about it
<TravisBarker> bob2: if you are not interested ignore the thread :P
<TravisBarker> madsen: yep
<madsen> bob2: It's not like there's a whole lot of other stuff going on right here right now.
<TravisBarker> madsen: thanks for the help but it look like im pissing people off here so i will go away now
<madsen> TravisBarker: Also glade-dev (or whatever fc names it)?
<TravisBarker> anyway, good luck with your project
<madsen> TravisBarker: My project?
<madsen> TravisBarker: Good luck to you. :)
<TravisBarker> this channel
<TravisBarker> what ever it si
<madsen> TravisBarker: Hehe, well, thanks. :)
<TravisBarker> with assholes running lose like they seem to be, you are going to need it :)
<madsen> Hmm, that was kind of a rude way to leave... :/
(bob2/#ubuntu) wow, what a dick
<madsen> Yeah, I just told him in a prov-msg...
(bob2/#ubuntu) "omg #ubuntu won't help me with python programming questions for a tool for fedora"
<madsen> bob2: hehe
<madsen> bob2: At least it was somewhat linux related... :/
(bob2/#ubuntu) yeah, true
(bob2/#ubuntu) I don't mind OT stuff when no one is around, but when people do start asking useful questions and the OT stuff doesn't stop...
<madsen> bob2: agreed. :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) I somehow doubt #fedora would help me with my ruby-based ubuntu package manager
<madsen> hehe
<Amaranth> bob2: You wrote a package manager?
(bob2/#ubuntu) heh, no
<Amaranth> apt is Python, isn't it?
(bob2/#ubuntu) no, C++
<madsen> Actually yum should be in #yellowdog if there is a such...
<will> OOOHH I got my Ubuntu CD's Today :))
(bob2/#ubuntu) and dpkg is in C
<madsen> bob2: isn't it perl?
(bob2/#ubuntu) madsen: no
<Amaranth> was it ever written in python?
<madsen> bob2: Well, when using apt-<whatever> I get perl errors...
(bob2/#ubuntu) no
<Amaranth> dang
(bob2/#ubuntu) madsen: well, not all <whatever> stuff is actually apt
<Amaranth> ok, i'm down to emerge and rpm
(bob2/#ubuntu) apt-get and apt-cache are C++, tho
(bob2/#ubuntu) debconf is perl, that might be what;s giving errors
<Amaranth> i tell perl people to shove it when they tell me to ditch python by pointing to the package managers ;)
<madsen> bob2: Interesting... 'Cause I'm getting locale errors all over all the time... And they're from perl... (When I do apt-<whatever> - I guess they call other tools.)
<bskahan> anyone have the gxine browser working?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) don't forget to edit /etc/environment after setting up your locale -- it might be trying the wrong one
(bob2/#ubuntu) the locale system might be perl
(bob2/#ubuntu) debconf certainly is
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) also, log out and in, so /etc/environment is parsed
<madsen> Treenaks: Hmm... I did not know that... (*hoping*)
<hitchhiker> Cheers guys, hdparm sorted it
<rapha> Yo!
<rapha> Is there any way to have sounds in GNOME working when using ALSA instead of OSS?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) rapha: uh.. it's using esd
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) which, afaik, uses alsa by default
<madsen> Treenaks: Woohoo! You're my new favourite person! It worked! :)
<madsen> rapha: oss-emulation on alsa... (?)
<rapha> madsen: Okay.
<rapha> And why can't I do two sound-things at the same time using ALSA?
<madsen> rapha: you want alsa-oss
<rapha> Okay
<ironwolf> how did ubuntu install change my hardware clock, and how without going into the bios, do I change it back?
<madsen> rapha: To make more apps output through alsa you probably want the jackd
<rapha> madsen:  What does jackd do?
<rapha> I am also using linphone now over ALSA, but mplayer won't even start with -ao alsa.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) madsen: no, jackd is not compatible with oss
<rapha> Isn't alsa supposed to allow an unlimited number of sounds to be played at the same time?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) you probably want to use DMIX
<rapha> Oh, what is DMIX?
<madsen> Treenaks: No, but it is with alsa and kernel 2.6 uses alsa as the default.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) http://opensrc.org/alsa/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) madsen: uh.. with esd I ment
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) +a
<madsen> Treenaks: You can emulate oss with alsa.
<madsen> Treenaks: Oh. :)
* rapha just wants to do VoIP and hear his GNOME sounds or watch a movie clip at the same time
<will> does anyone here use ephiphany?
<madsen> rapha: http://jackit.sourceforge.net
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) rapha: use gnomemeeting and totem
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) rapha: they output through ESD by default
<rapha> madsen:  apt-get install jackd
<rapha> :-)
<rapha> Treenaks:  gnomemeeting doesn't work through my partners' firewall
(alexis|dodo/#ubuntu) coucou
<madsen> rapha: But then you need your apps to have jack-output support.
<rapha> I see
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> Okay, so I could as well hack ESD output support into Linphone.
<madsen> rapha: mplayer does have it, if it's compiled with it, but I'm not sure if gnome supports it (or if it ever will).
<rapha> madsen: mplayer also has esd output support. Problem is that there seems to be no SIP application that has it.
<madsen> rapha: Might be... Or try asking on a more sound-focused channel perhaps. (I just don't know any off the top of my head.)
<rapha> So what will Ubuntu do in the future? Focus on moving all its apps to ESD or moving them to ALSA?
<madsen> alsa I hope
<rapha> Any official position on that?
(bob2/#ubuntu) alsa and esd are sorta orthogonal
(bob2/#ubuntu) gnome is apparently moving to polypaudio
* rapha looks up "orthogonal"
<madsen> rapha: Well, the kernel (2.6) runs alsa as default, so it would seem kinda logical to move towards that.
(bob2/#ubuntu) ubuntu currently uses esd on top of alsa, by default
<rapha> Okay
<rapha> bob2: So applications which natively use ALSA should be able to parallel output sound to ESD-using apps, right?
(bob2/#ubuntu) no
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> Too bad
(bob2/#ubuntu) not unless a) you have a good sound card (=emu10k1) or b) sewtup dmix
<rapha> a isn't given, so I'll try b.
(bob2/#ubuntu) dmix is pretty easy to do
<rapha> Cool
<rapha> So will Ubuntu do it by default with Hoary?
(bob2/#ubuntu) dmix? everything should be using polyp by then
<rapha> Oh
<rapha> Okay
(bob2/#ubuntu) http://opensrc.org/alsa/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<adnans> polyp? jack!!
<rapha> I'm looking at that, yes.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) bob2: setting up dmix isn't hard, is it?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) just one config file, right?
(bob2/#ubuntu) yeah
<adnans> actually, audio apps should be rewritten for jack
<adnans> which runs on top of alsa
<mirak> pan sucks
<adnans> unfortunately most linux/unix audio apps are written with the oss/esd style api in mind (read/write/block)
<mirak> it crashes when posting
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) adnans: does jack run on top of, say, the freebsd apis as well?
<adnans> Treenaks: if someone ports it, sure..
<adnans> Treeknaks, there is an oss driver, so it should run (assuming freebsd emulates oss)
* Riggwelter is back (gone 02:22:13)
<skeff> I downloaded and installed, using alien, Sun's Java JRE 1.5.0 package, and put a symlink to the plugin provided into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins, but then when firefox got to a site with a java applet, it violently started crashing..
(bob2/#ubuntu) was sun's jre compiled with gcc3.2 or later?
<skeff> bob2, I wouldn't know
<skeff> lemme check, if I can
<Eon|> how do i enable SBA and fast writes in ubuntu? im using nvidia-binary driver. motherboard & card support them.
<dr_willis> perhaops its a nvidia driver option in  te X config file.
<skeff> bob2, I have no idea how to find out.  What if it is?
<skeff> why is my xchat in swedish, I don't get it!  My national language is set to norwegian, and I've also removed all nonsense from /etc/environment:Language which contained all scandianavian languages..for some weird reason
<krischan> Hello everyone.
<scoon> hey there,
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) wow
<skeff> bob2, there is a plugin directory called "ns7" and then there is an "ns7-gcc29" ;)
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) the internet is solid broken
<skeff> it sure is
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) always at the last hop
<scoon> you can bet on that.
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) it's like a massive DoS campaign or something
<scoon> more crap out there than there really needs.
<krischan> Could anybody please tell me if it is possible to limit the download bandwidth when using apt-get?
(bob2/#ubuntu) krischan: "trickle"
<krischan> bob2: Is that a program?
(bob2/#ubuntu) yes
<krischan> never heard of it, what does it do?
(bob2/#ubuntu) 04:47:13       krischan |  Could anybody please tell me if it is possible to limit the download bandwidth when using apt-get?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) krischan: apt-cache show trickle
* krischan reads ...
<krischan> I see. Can I limit the bandwidth of any program with this tool?
(bob2/#ubuntu) that's what the description says
<krischan> So, I could issue the command 'trickle -d 30 apt-get' and then execute 'apt-get upgrade' in order to achieve the desired effect.
<skeff> Which java runtime package would work in Ubuntu?
<skeff> oh well let me rephrase that: Which JRE plugin provider would work in Firefox?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) skeff: I have a working 1.5
<skeff> Treenaks, from Sun?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/125253.html
<Kjartan> hi all
<Kjartan> I'm kinda poking ubuntu to know whats under the hood
<Kjartan> so the first question would be, in gentoo there is an emerge command. Is there something alike in ubuntu?
(bob2/#ubuntu) haha
(bob2/#ubuntu) apt-get
<madsen> Kjartan: `man apt`
<oddabe19> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
(bob2/#ubuntu) what emerge dreams of being
<skeff> Kjartan, Ubuntu is debian based
<oddabe19> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<madsen> bob2: Actually, I think emerge is more like a "ports" clone thingy.
(bob2/#ubuntu) sure
(bob2/#ubuntu) but all package managers dream of being apt ;-)
<skeff> Kjartan, you like gentoo?
<Kjartan> well, gentoo is like fast-fast-fast. does ubuntu build stuff from source for optimal performance?
<madsen> bob2: Hehe, no all package-managers wants to be RPA-base. :)
<Kjartan> I am thinking about either ubuntu or gentoo
<madsen> Kjartan: I think you should read up on Debian basics... http://debian.org
(bob2/#ubuntu) Kjartan: you have benchmarks showing that compiling from source actually gives an improvement in speed?
(bob2/#ubuntu) if you want to build things from source with -O99 -fomit-instructions, use gentoo
<regeya> meh
<madsen> Kjartan: I've run gentoo and it's alright, but I dig debian based distros more, 'cause I hate to spend 4 hours installing mozilla.
<Kjartan> :P
<Kjartan> I dunno anything about debian
<Kjartan> from what I've heard.. it's bad
<regeya> gentoo isn't like fast-fast-fast, really.  maybe if you could get the intel compiler working, and had intel hardware, it'd kick everyone's asses.
* regeya is a *former* gentoo user
<Kjartan> so you went from gentoo to ubuntu?
<regeya> risking IHBT Syndrome, what have you heard about that was bad, specifically?
<Kjartan> messy for the most part
<malte`> i use ubuntu on my celeron 800 laptop, i couldn't afford a 4 hours glibc compile
<regeya> heh
<puzzledm> hi sorry to interrupt but quick question to you all.  Does any one know a way of returning my Ubuntu install back to Warty from Hoary?
<malte`> but i still use gentoo on the athlon xp :P
<Kjartan> malte`, it's fast?
(bob2/#ubuntu) puzzledm: you can't
<puzzledm> doh!
<malte`> i did a stage1 + nptl
<malte`> it IS fast :)
<regeya> yeah; I was mainly looking for a decent desktop OS.  Really, under Gentoo, I was using UDEV, a relatively new kernel, the latest GNOME, the GNOME System Tools, etc.
<regeya> I installed a default Ubuntu desktop and was happier with the results.  I felt, well, dumb. :-}
<Kjartan> :P
<Kjartan> right now I use Fedora Core 2. I have this problem... I have installed like 100000 packages
<Kjartan> :P
<regeya> I've installed some things from source, and done the dreaded sources mixing, but I've done very little work, compared to my days of searching through the Gentoo Forums for things that should have gone to bugs.gentoo.org, searching through bugs.gentoo.org for fixes that hadn't been committed yet, etc.
<Kjartan> no matter what I install I end up with 1000 packages I _never_ use
<regeya> and I was tired of waiting for someone to get serious about Portage-NG.
<skeff> I like gentoo better, for such things as, right now..I don't even know if I'm running a samba server, ftp server or something.. and I have no idea why my Xchat is in swedish..
<Kjartan> Portage-NG?
<regeya> Portage-Next Generation.
<Kjartan> k
<Kjartan> skeff, swedish xchat you say :P
<madsen> skeff: Ehrm, you _could_ try to search the package list and perhaps do a `ps aux`
<regeya> it could be possible to beat freebsd's ports-portupgrade combination in just python, but people wanted to argue about c++ rewrites, using a relational database to store the tree, all kinds of unnecessary garbaage.
<skeff> madsen, bah, also I would have a hard time getting the ftp server I want.. and I can just forget compiling something that isn't precompiled for this system..
<madsen> skeff: What ftpd do you want?
<skeff> madsen, proftpd
<madsen> skeff: on Ubuntu?
<skeff> Kjartan, yup I'm norwegian, I've set all variables to norwegian or if the program doesn't have norwegian locale, it should revert to english..but no..it goes to sweden.
<skeff> madsen, yes?
<madsen> skeff: have you considered `apt-get install proftpd`
<Kjartan> NORSK KRAFT!!!
<Kjartan> <-- norsk
<Kjartan> :P
<madsen> <- Dansk
<skeff> Kjartan, no shit
<Kjartan> skeff, yes shit
<regeya> m.
<madsen> skeff: It wouldn't hurt just to take a little look in the package-list before complaining about missing apps and stuff...
<osiris_22> how do i install a .deb file
<madsen> osiris_22: One you've downloaded?
<osiris_22> yes sir
<madsen> osiris_22: dpkg -i <pkg>
<osiris_22> i did that
<osiris_22> and it said errors blah
<osiris_22> im trying to install yahoo messenger
<madsen> osiris_22: Well, then the pkg is probably erronous... What does it complain about?
<osiris_22> dpkg: error processing ymessenger (--install):
<osiris_22>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<osiris_22> Errors were encountered while processing:
<osiris_22>  ymessenger
<skeff> madsen, I'm being prejudice I know.. actually it all boils down to me not being familiar with debian and where all the config goes and stuff. and godamnit, why doesn't java plugin work in firefox, why do I need to download a debian package when Sun provides both RPM and a self-extracting binary.
<osiris_22> i think i know the problem
<madsen> skeff: use 'alien' for rpms...
<madsen> osiris_22: good! :)
<skeff> madsen, I know..
<madsen> skeff: Then what are you complaining about?
<skeff> madsen, it's just the plugin that doesn't work..probably because these precompiled crap are not compatible
<madsen> skeff: I'm running proftpd on my debian server.
<Friczy> hi
<madsen> skeff: Well, then write Sun and politely state that the crap doesn't work...
* Pluk uses java from sun...
<madsen> skeff: I've been using blackdown with great success.
<Friczy> The installer doesn't see my partitions on the first disk. What can i do with it?
<skeff> madsen, then I would have to get a JDK, no? and blackdown is NOT in the repository, for some reason
<Pluk> you cant put the whole world in repository
<madsen> skeff: That's probably because Blackdown isn't complete OS.
<madsen> s/complete/completely/
<skeff> madsen, say what?
<madsen> skeff: afaik Blackdown isn't completely open source, so that might be a reason for it not being in the repo... There are .deb pkgs out there though...
<skeff> madsen, OS is recognized as acronym for Operating System, sentence coherency does not compute
<skeff> madsen, ok ;)
<madsen> skeff: And coincidally OS is also an acronym for Open Source (OSS == Open Source Software).
<skeff> madsen, OSS would fit me better.. anyhow; I want JRE, not JDK, at least: I want the option.
<sondrobe> i've tried to install sharutils and it isn't available (on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and CD), where can i look for it?
<unikum> help, i did a misstake. I change somehting in XF86Config-4. How can i get it back? Is there a backup copy somewhere?
<malte`> what's this thing about "not completely OSS?"
<madsen> skeff: http://www.carfield.com.hk/mirror/blackdown/debian/pool/non-free/j/j2se1.3-i386/
<malte`> that's why i still prefer gentoo :|
<sondrobe> unikum, try  XF86Config-4.old
<madsen> unikum: Sure, the one you made before changing the file... ;)
<madsen> malte`: It's not entirely "open", so Debian might hesitate to put it in the repo. Or they'll stick it in the non-free repo...
<skeff> malte`, well.. principally, Ubuntu is all about open source software, which to some is concidered a good thing. To me, that just throws out good software from a linux distribution.
<unikum> i used search files and found one -- puh!
<skeff> madsen, I want 1.5
<madsen> skeff: Ok, then find it...
<sondrobe> unikum, /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.old
<malte`> skeff, to me too
<skeff> madsen, hehe, thanks..
<regeya> it's not as if the software you want isn't available, and won't run on your Linux distribution.
<skeff> regeya, but you sure hell can't be a newbie and have java on your computer
<sondrobe> unikum, or 'ls /etc/X11/XF86Config-4*'
<madsen> skeff: Well, if you can read, then "yes, you can".
<skeff> madsen, where would I read that?
<Friczy> someone please help: The installer doesn't see my partitions on the first harddisk. What can i do with it? (I see them from fdisk)
<madsen> skeff: My dad runs Debian (he's freaking 60 y.o. and calls me everytime he has to enter something in a terminal) and he installed Java by himself...
<unikum> how can i get numlock be on after a reboot?
<skeff> madsen, but he has to call you.
<madsen> skeff: Tell me one thing, have you heard about google?
<madsen> skeff: Not for installing Java... He found a howto on google and did the freaking thing.
<madsen> skeff: But if you just whine and bitch about the system, then you won't get any java, 'cause it sure as hell doesn't install itself.
<Pluk> :P
<madsen> skeff: not even on gentoo... Hell, not even on windows.
<skeff> I would do 'emerge blackdown-jre' on gentoo.. but oh..nevermind..
<skeff> madsen, I have installed Java, but the _plugin_ for firefox doesn't work.. or firefox doesn't work with the plugin
<malte`> ehhehe
<malte`> i noticed that the new firefox can install the java plugin by himself
<madsen> skeff: Have you read any docs? Does the plugin appear in 'about:plugins' in Ff?
<malte`> but didn't try yet
<skeff> madsen, the browser crashes when stumbling upon a java applet
<madsen> malte`: I think you have to run Ff as root for it to work.
<skeff> madsen, if you run ff as root will it install java system-wide?
<madsen> skeff: Well, then it's probably there... Have you /tried/ searching on google.
<madsen> skeff: I don't know... I said "I think".
<skeff> madsen, no, because I reckoned since firefox is compiled for this ubuntu distribution, it would be a common ubuntu problem..
<kagou> hi
<Friczy> someone please help: The installer doesn't see my partitions on the first harddisk. What can i do with it? (I see them from fdisk)
<skeff> madsen, mind you, I'm using hoary, so I have firefox 1.0
<madsen> skeff: me too, but I don't use java
<madsen> skeff: But even if it _should_ be only an Ubuntu problem, then google can usually still help you. I mean, where have you been man?
<Pluk> i doubt if its a ubuntu problem
<Friczy> skeff: install the jre from sun by hand and symlink to the plugin. It works in debian well
<Pluk> cuz java and FF work ok here
<Pluk> on hoary
<madsen> skeff: "2004 Google - Searching 8,058,044,651 web pages" <- Do you think there's no mention of Ubuntu there?
<skeff> Friczy, any special place I should put the JRE?
<Friczy> skeff: no special place. In my debian I put it in /usr/local/jre
<Friczy> and make symlinks from the bin directory to /usr/local/bin
<Pluk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198 <-- is an excellent howto for installing java on ff
<madsen> lol!
<Pluk> dont underestimate the power of a forum..
<Pluk> :)
<skeff> Pluk, first comment: "Well, It did not give me working java. But it broke firefox, always something "
<Iskanje> Hey.. some help needed..
<Friczy> me too but here is only a flame about java :D
<madsen> skeff: Have you tried it?
<Iskanje> Allright.. Got bit lost with networking
<Iskanje> Anyone there has a minute to spare
<skeff> madsen, I guess it's because I don't have the binaries in $PATH..
<madsen> skeff: ok
<Friczy> someone please help: The installer doesn't see my partitions on the first harddisk. What can i do with it? (I see them from fdisk)
<madsen> Friczy: Sorry, I have no clue.
<madsen> Iskanje: What's the problem?
<Friczy> ok :(
<Iskanje> madsen:Sooo... I can't get the network card up&running
<madsen> Friczy: Actually, what fs is currently on hda?
<Friczy> madsen: a lot :)
<Iskanje> It shows up on the device manager, but that's all
<madsen> Iskanje: Hmm, are the modules for it loaded?
<Friczy> madsen: I have a fully installed Debian with plenty of partitions
<madsen> Friczy: Yeah, but that doesn't really say anything about the filesystem
<Friczy> but I can make a 10 giga partition free for ubuntu
<madsen> Friczy: But as it's Linux I can't see it should be a problem then.
<Friczy> madsen: yes, I only need a solution to start the real installation somehow.
<madsen> <- Lagging because of a download
<Iskanje> Not sure.. lsmod shows a lot..
<madsen> Friczy: Could the bootloader be hiding the partition?
<Friczy> I can partition it manually but I can' tell the installer that this should be the root of the installation
<madsen> Iskanje: lsmod | grep <module_name>
<Friczy> madsen: I doesn't hide any partition.
<madsen> Friczy: Hmm, that's really odd...
<Friczy> madsen: yes, it is.
<madsen> MikeGTN: Hehe, tell #lemmings hello from me. :)
<MikeGTN> hi madsen
<Friczy> madsen: I have 3 disks and only the first where installer doesn' see anything
<madsen> MikeGTN: :)
<Iskanje> How do I know the module name?
<madsen> Iskanje: Good question... What card is it?
<Iskanje> Device manager shows Standard Microsystems Corp...
<madsen> Friczy: I'm lost, I have no clue what so ever... :(
<Iskanje> 83c170 EPIC/100
<Friczy> madsen: ok. I write a letter to the list, perhaps someone gives a solution
<madsen> Iskanje: Hmm... Hang on...
<madsen> Friczy: I hope...
<Iskanje> Probably epic100?
<Iskanje> It's loaded
<madsen> Iskanje: Oh, good!
<Friczy> Iskanje: ifconfig eth0 tells anything?
<madsen> Iskanje: --^
<skeff> Friczy, should I symlink java libs also to get that silly plugin working? Why doesn't alien do this for me?
(stvn/#ubuntu) hello, how does one enable the tv-out on a radeon card in warty?
<Iskanje> ifconfig looks normal..
<Friczy> skeff: why want to use alien?
<madsen> Actually, I had/have a weird experience with Ubuntu... All other OS's detect my normal NIC as eth0 and my wifi as eth1, but Ubuntu did the reverse... (?)
<skeff> Friczy, when I got the JRE.rpm from Sun's site
<Friczy> bah.
<Friczy> from tgz or .bin it is better I think
<madsen> Iskanje: try `sudo ifup eth0`
<skeff> Friczy, heh, that's the point, they'll do the same thing..
<Friczy> Iskanje: do you see a normal ip address in ifconfig?
<Iskanje> "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<madsen> Iskanje: Hmm...
<madsen> Iskanje: cat /etc/networking/interfaces
<madsen> Iskanje: Actually that should be `cat /etc/network/interfaces`
<RuffianSoldier> acorn-fdisk - Partition editor for Acorn/RISC OS machines
<Iskanje> There's only loopback.. how  do I add?
<RuffianSoldier> why do they put that in univers
<Friczy> Iskanje: auto eth0
<Friczy> Iskanje: do you have dhcp server?
<madsen> Iskanje: Computer -> System Configuration -> Networking if you want to do it the gui way.
<madsen> Friczy: Most people do these days... :)
<Iskanje> auto eth0 doesn't work..?
<madsen> Iskanje: Did you restart the network?
<RuffianSoldier> anyone here used Linux Disk Editor?
<Friczy> Iskanje: no, it is not enough, you have to write at least one mor line :)
<Iskanje> It doesn't start..
<madsen> Iskanje: Try adding: iface eth0 inet dhcp   as well
<Friczy> Iskanje: in /etc/network/interfaces file
<madsen> Friczy: Hehe, we make a good support team. :)
<Friczy> madsen: yes but I can support only debian-style :)
<madsen> Friczy: Same here. :)
<Friczy> because the installation problem
<Friczy> interesting, because I could install ubuntu to my notebook at my workplace
<madsen> Friczy: Oh, that way... Well, good thing that Ubuntu is Deb based then...
<Friczy> madsen: yes, but I am courious to see ubuntu from scratch on my desktop
<Iskanje> Oke, now I got it up.. the next is PPPoE..?
<Friczy> so I dont want to upgrade my Debian to ubuntu
<madsen> Friczy: Yeah, I took it from scratch as well...
<madsen> Iskanje: Hmm, you on dialup?
<Iskanje> dsl
<madsen> Iskanje: Well, then try to ping google.com
<madsen> Iskanje: Or just visit a website or something. :)
<Iskanje> I haven't set up PPPoE.. How do I do that?
<Friczy> Iskanje: are you sure you need it?
<Iskanje> Yep
<Friczy> dont you have a dsl router?
<madsen> Iskanje: And have you tried pinging google?
<Iskanje> Yes, but "dialling" is still needed
<Iskanje> no ping
<madsen> Iskanje: Sorry, I can't help you there. :/
<Friczy> Iskanje: if you have a dsl router then you dont need pppoe.
<sulkd> someone dist-upgraded hoary today? nautilus is crashing at startup for me
<Pluk> it isnt that stable for me too
<Friczy> if you dont have and this machine will connect directly to internet then you need pppoeconf
<madsen> sulkd: I did... I have no problems...
<Iskanje> aha, thanx, that's just what I need, pppoeconf -- working on it
<sulkd> weird
<sulkd> maybe I have to restart my X or something.. might be a stale bonobo orb or something
<ironwolf> gaim urgent notification doesn't appear to work under ubuntu-desktop.  Any clues?
<Rod> hi
<gnuyen> Hi, why would someone use ubuntu instead of stock debian?
<Rod> i installed ubuntu succesfully on a p733 with regular hardware. Now I have a brand new computer, and I cant get the network running
<bogl> gnuyen: in my experience, it simply works!
(stvn/#ubuntu) alt-1
<Rod> lsmod shows that forcedeth is loaded, which is the network module
<Rod> but it cant ping
<gnuyen> so ease of use is higher?
<Rod> and dhclient says the packet sizes are to big
<bogl> I think it makes a better job of most things than xandros, which I as a medium level geek found to be pretty good
<Rod> but /etc/resolv.conf took the right things... it took lb.home.venlo.nl, which is exactly what im using
<Rod> i dont know what to do anymore
<gnuyen> I'm a long time debian user, but when I got this laptop I decided to try out fedora core 1 to see if it had gotten better since redhat 6.1, and have sort of kept upgrading to fc3, and I sort of hate it
<Rod> the network card is on a asus k8n motherboard
<gnuyen> I really like debian, but I hear good things about ubuntu, but thats the logic i used to install fedora
<mirak> gnuyen: then install debian
<bogl> Anyone able to help with a USB HDD problem?
<Rod> ifup shows also the network being present
<gnuyen> So I'm just wondering what makes ubuntu better
<Rod> still no network
<ironwolf> gnuyen: improved hardware support, and gnome 2.8, more uptodate than debian are the advantages.
<bogl> agreed with ironwolf
<gnuyen> so it's more up to date than unstable debian?
<madsen> gnuyen: I installed Ubuntu yesterday, came from Debian... I like Ubuntu, even though it's a bit more "user-friendly" than Debian and I don't get to hack as much as I like. :)
<gnuyen> that's pretty good
<Rod> I hope I can also add that the ppl in this channel for ubuntu are great :s
<Rod> depends if they help me out or not :s
<Pluk> :)
<Rod> not sure if I give all the right information
<Tomcat_> I finally found something I don't like in Ubuntu...
<ironwolf> gnuyen: I like it better for desktop operations.  It's really, really slick.  Best bet is to try the "live CD" if you like it install it, if not, grab Debian.
<gnuyen> As a gnome developer I'd like quicker gnome releases
<sulkd> that was it.. restarted X and gnome and nautilus is a-ok
<mirak> I don't know why, but when I dist-upgrade, apt always want to upgrade  libwxbase2.4 libwxgtk2.4 even if they are already installed
<Tomcat_> I wanted to remove gaim and evolution... then it forces me to remove ubuntu-desktop as well, which is probably bad.
<mirak> and the last version
<madsen> gnuyen: Debian sid is overrated... There's still no Firefox 1.0 there...
<Pluk> Tomcat_, you can do that without problem
<ironwolf> removing ubuntu-desktop causes no harm.
<IRCMonkey> Hi
<Rod> maybe firefox is overrated madsen ;-)
<madsen> Tomcat_: Hmm, that sucks, since removing Evo, Gaim and Xchat was my next task. :/
<Iskanje> Allright, got it connected - thx. I'll now check if it comes up at boot
<Pluk> ubuntu-desktop is a container for other packages to install
* RubenV wonders when tomboy will get into hoary
<RuffianSoldier> http://img95.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img95&image=Ubuntu.jpg
<mirak> madsen: but there is the debian menu and kde apps in the menu
<Tomcat_> Pluk: Yes, it's only a metapackage, but it messes with the package management in my head. :)
<Pluk> LOL
<madsen> Rod: No, I like my Live Bookmarks and they're not in 0.9.3
<bogl> I can't get a USB HDD to be made writable:
<bogl> my fstab reads /dev/sda1 	/mnt/usbdisk 	vfat 	noauto,users,rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<IRCMonkey> Does anyone know how can I get the list of the supported packages?
<madsen> mirak: ?
<zenwhen> ircmoneky?
<IRCMonkey> (I haven't got Internet access from Ubunto at the moment)
<zenwhen> monkey*
<bogl> it mounts, readable, copyable but not writable, even as root
<zenwhen> Joey?
<Tomcat_> Pluk: Because usually I remove a program, run deborphan, then remove the new orphaned packages, run deborphan, etc... when I remove ubuntu-desktop, I get 5 pages full of orphaned packages. :)
<RubenV> IRCMonkey: everything with an ubuntu logo next to it in synaptic
<IRCMonkey> ircmonkey = mozillla's default nick
<zenwhen> ohhhh
<zenwhen> ok
<sulkd> IRCMonkey, I dunno.. aptitude search * ?
<zenwhen> lol
<IRCMonkey> Without having to boot into Ubuntu
<Tomcat_> Pluk: So I'd rather leave evolution and gaim untouched and have a good packages system. :] 
<Pluk> bogl, try instead of rw umask=000
<IRCMonkey> I haven't got Internet connection from Linux ATM
<bogl> pluk: thanks for that, will give it a go
<IRCMonkey> So I'd like to find out and download some packages without having to reboot 3 or 4 times
<skeff> IRCMonkey, just check out the online package catalog at gento.. oh no ahaha..this isn't gentoo..I'm ..so stupid.hehe
<gnuyen> does the ipw2100 (centrino) driver work in ubuntu out of the box?
<Rod> what info do you need to be able to tell why I cant connect to the internet?
<IRCMonkey> x)
<madsen> skeff: yeah
<skeff> X-D I love you guys
<IRCMonkey> Just the list of supported packages (I assume the list of unsupported packages is more or less the same as Debian's unstable branch)
<IRCMonkey> I can't connect 'cos I have an unsupported DSL modem
<RuffianSoldier> My Desktop: http://img95.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img95&image=Ubuntu.jpg
<Rod> if' ve never seen a more ugly screenshot than that RuffianSoldier !!!
<Rod> bbwaaaaaaaaa
<RuffianSoldier> Rod, wtf are you talking about?
<IRCMonkey> I liked it :)
<RuffianSoldier> THank you
<RuffianSoldier> That is a pic of a field next to my house
<RuffianSoldier> and I added the Ubuntu logo
<skeff> oh that reminds me, the Take Screenshot functionality in Gnome disappeared, I think at the time I upgraded from warty to hoary.. how do I get it back?
<Rod> is there a iso available of hoary? maybe that will get the network running
<RuffianSoldier> skeff, try apt-cache searching for it
<madsen> skeff: You can load a "take screenshot" applet.
<skeff> madsen, no it doesn't work, it can't find gnome-screenshot or something
<sulkd> skeff, you can just hit the "print screen" key on your keyboard
<madsen> sulkd: _that_ doesn't work for me, even though I've reconfigured the shortcut.
<skeff> hehe you guys..you crack me: result of pressing Print Screen: "Failed to execute child process "gnome-panel-screenshot" (No such file or directory)."
<Rod> if i take the amd64 ISO instead, will the network work?
<Rod> i now used the i386 for my amd64
<Pluk> im running ubuntu-amd64 on my comp
<sulkd> skeff: seems the screenshot thingie fell out of the gnome-panel package.. I don't seem to have it anymore either :] 
<skeff> sulkd, :/
<Pluk> with working networking :)
<topyli> RuffianSoldier: does the little debian thingy on your top panel mean you have debian menus working?
<skeff> Any tips on how I can search for wireless networks?
<RuffianSoldier> It means I put a Debian logo in the corner
<Pluk> skeff, install wavemon
<skeff> Pluk, thanks
<madsen> skeff: iwlist eth1 scanning
<madsen> skeff: or whatever your wifi is called
<skeff> madsen, interface doesn't support scanning it says, and yes, eth1 is wireless
<topyli> RuffianSoldier: no, the debian logo next to the mini-commander looks like a menu
<madsen> skeff: Then either it doesn't support scanning or it can't find anything...
<IRCMonkey> Alright, I'm booting into Ubuntu
<IRCMonkey> Thanks
<skeff> madsen, what? EITHER!?
<RuffianSoldier> topyli, thats a popdown menu, and I just changed the Icon'
<RuffianSoldier> it has Firefox, XChat, and Gaim
<topyli> ok, i was hoping someone knows how to enable debian menus :9
<madsen> skeff: You could install imagemagick and then make a launcher that launches `import -window root ~/screenshot.jpg`.
<RubenV> topyli: install debian
<madsen> skeff: Yes, either...
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) or mandrake :-P
<RubenV> one of the best features of ubuntu is the lack of that horrible menu
<topyli> RubenV: that's a pretty sure recipe
<RubenV> btw
<RubenV> there are voices raised about removing the debian menu alltogether
<skeff> madsen, I would rather bitch about package inconsistency until that gets fixed.. I should file a bug I think..where?
<madsen> skeff: You can try `ifup eth1; ifdown eth1` and then `iwlist eth1 scanning`. Or take a look at `iwconfig`
<topyli> RubenV: i know. i don't think it will pass easily
<madsen> skeff: Well, then bitch as you like, but the imagemagick thing is actually smarter, 'cause it won't give you that annoying popup asking if you want to save the shot.
<madsen> skeff: I use a bash-function I've hacked myself to dump the screen and upload the image to my webserver.
<madsen> skeff: ... via ssh. :)
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: are you a Hacker?
<madsen> skeff: It also creates a thumbnail... Serverside. :) Mmm...
<EscN0W> does ubuntu 4.10 have sr_CS locale support in glibc and which version of glibc is included?
<madsen> GammaRay: Yeah, semi-hacker as oposed to 'cracker'.
<sulkd> skeff, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3556
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) madsen: salted?
<madsen> GammaRay: Yes please. :)
<sulkd> skeff, next time they release gnome-utils package, it should show up again
<skeff> ploum, wavemon says it can't find a wireless interface..?
<skeff> sorry.. Pluk , wavemon says it can't find a wireless interface..?
<skeff_> Pluk, wavemon says it can't find a wireless interface..?
<madsen> skeff_: Then you probably haven't configured it to the right interface...
<madsen> skeff_: Does it use eth1?
<skeff_> madsen, who knows :)
<bogl> I've messed up my cupsd.conf in an attempt to share my printer as per the wiki instructions - now I'm getting /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<madsen> skeff: Well, you're the one using it, so I guess "you".
<sulkd> skeff: do dmesg | less and look for your wifi
<bogl> sorry, the error is Unable to read configuration file '/etc/cups/cupsd.conf' - exiting!
<skeff> omg, this line: "hermes @ MEM 0xf0c4f000: Error -16 issuing command." takes up entire dmesg buffer.. I have a Prism2.5 Hermes wifi device or something..
<madsen> skeff: Well, maybe that's your problem...
<skeff> yes it is.. how long can I live in this distro
<madsen> One good thing about synaptic over cmd-line apt... It's way easier to remove residual configs...
<Pluk> that isnt a distro problem.. its a kernel problem
<reddazz_> does anyone know of any articles that can help me create debian packages
<madsen> 'COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk {'print $1'} | xargs dpkg --purge' was pretty ugly.
<dablitz> I have a question I hope someone can help me.
<madsen> dablitz: fire away, no help guaranteed though...
<RQ> hi
<dablitz> I don't know who is familliar with vdr, but I am running it with 2 Hauppauge nexus-s cards, serving 2 seperate tv's
<dablitz> on differnet channels
<RQ> just wanted to know wether ubuntu includes wine by default?
<bogl> Is it as simple as getting the cupsd.conf Ubuntu starts with & sticking that in?
<dablitz> my problem is the the remotes are both using /dev/null and need them using /dev/input/event0 and even1
<dablitz> but am having problems with the MAKEDEV
<kent> RQ, no you will have to install it with synaptic or apt. Buts a very easy installation. Just a few clicks.
<skeff> Where do I set which modules are loaded on boot?
<dablitz> does anyone have any ideas
<sulkd> skeff:
<sulkd> MODULE_DESCRIPTION("Low-level driver helper for Lucent Hermes chipset and Prism II HFA384x wireless MAC controller");
<sulkd> MODULE_AUTHOR("Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>"
<sulkd> 	" & David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>");
<RQ> kent, is it in oficial ubuntu packages, or in that another repo?
<sulkd> skeff, try sending mail to those guys
<EscN0W> where I can wind list of sowtware items in ubuntu distro?
<skeff> sulkd, thanks but it's working now, who knows why
<RQ> kent, ?
<dablitz> I went into /var/log/messeges and the only thing I can see is they are both using /dev/null
<StevenR> i have some basic questions about ubuntu, which i haven't found from other sources. 1) Does it come with KDE (or is it easy to add it)? 2) What sort of init system does it use (SysV/BSD)? 3) It's based on debian (?) so can i use apt/frontends to apt to add and remove software?. 4) What sort of tools does it come with for system administration (gui/ncurses/other)? 5) What platform are the packages built for(i486? i586?). 6) How co
<RQ> another thing then - how mixable are ubuntu packages with debian packages?
<ironwolf> StevenR: apt-get install kde, yes it works. SysV startup, apt-get frontends *synaptic package manager is loaded by default*... lots, see liveCD, lots see Universe in archive
<sulkd> skeff: btw.. gnome-panel-screenshot just disappeared because they are moving it from the gnome-panel package to gnome-utils.. it will re-appear next time they release a new gnome-utils package :] 
<ironwolf> RQ: it's possible, but not advisable, and can result in unexpected/broken results.
<osiris_22> can rpms be used in ubuntu?
<RQ> ok
<StevenR> ironwolf: "Universe in archive"?
<RQ> so are there official packages for WINE or would i need to take that from debian?
<EscN0W> does ubuntu vcome with developement platform (gcc, nasm, etc for source compilation)?
<dablitz> madsen any ideas
<ironwolf> Universe in archive yes.  Multiverse also exists.  Multiverse has things like mplayer in it.
<sulkd> RO: you can get unofficial (that still build and work ok) wine packages via the universe repository..
<RQ> ok i see
<osiris_22> this guy on judge judy read his gf diery and it said he was bad in bed so he decided to sue her
<osiris_22> lmao
<ironwolf> StevenR: sorry, are you familiar with Debian? if so /etc/apt/souces.list has commented out entries for Universe in it by default.
<osiris_22> im laughen so hard
<StevenR> ironwolf: what archive is this?
<skeff> sulkd, thanks for the info
<RQ> see, there's a teacher from one school who asked me to suggest him some "linux version"
<sulkd> skeff :] 
<RQ> and he said they would want to run encarta on it
<RQ> and some other windoze apps
<RQ> and his server runs debian
<RQ> so i'm thinking that maybe ubuntu is OK
<RQ> maybe not... dunno...
<ironwolf> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<ironwolf> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<StevenR> ironwolf: no, i've never used debian really. my linxu route is RH suse gentoo slackware. I'm looking into ubuntu out of mainly curiousity possibly to install on a spare machine
<ironwolf> <--- for StevenR
<dablitz> ironwolf where is the Mulitvers
<madsen> dablitz: Sorry, no... It's not a subject I'm very much into. Sorry. :/
<dablitz> thanks any madsen
* ironwolf points dablitz to Heinlein. :)
<ironwolf> dablitz: /etc/apt/sources.list change universe to multiverse.
<dablitz> Heinlein?
<dablitz> thanks ironwolf
<ironwolf> dablitz: original reference to multiverse. :)
<StovePipe> What about the Underverse?
<StevenR> ironwolf: what are the deb bits on those links you gave me?
<Iskanje> Another ?... How do I change the resolution of the GDM login screen?
<madsen> Iskanje: I think that follows the X setup.
<madsen> Gotta reboot. (New kernel.) Brb!
<StevenR> ironwolf: what arch is the base system compiled for? i586? i386?
<Iskanje> Well.. On desktop I can define the resolution, but not on GDM..
<ironwolf> StevenR: base is i386, things what be multimedia are i586 i386 ik6 etc.
<StevenR> ok
<ironwolf> StevenR: yes, those bits in your /etc/apt/sources.list will give you "the universe"
<bogl> Can I fix cups by deleting etc/cups & reinstalling?
<ironwolf> StovePipe: sshhh.. underverse is our little secret. :)
<StevenR> ironwolf: i dont have ubuntu yet, just browsing the packages files in the tree. I'm doing my research before installing anything
<ironwolf> bogl apt-get --purge remove cups
<ironwolf> StevenR: download the LiveCD, testdrive it.  You need not install it to run it... :)
<StevenR> cool
<ironwolf> StevenR: very. :)
(stvn/#ubuntu) has anyone managed to get TV-out on a radeon in ubuntu?
<dablitz> does anyone know how I would create a /dev/null1
<osiris_22> ubuntu probablyb wouldnt see my microsoft pcmcia wireless lan card will it?
<StevenR> ironwolf: thanks for all the info, very helpful :)
<dablitz> osiris_22 you can try ndiswrapper
<dablitz> i have my broadcom running that way
<osiris_22> im not to linux savy to get it working lmao
<narx|ubuntu> hi, i have a question for ya all
<ironwolf> StevenR: We're here to help.
<ironwolf> narx: ask away.
<Riddell> hi StevenR
<Riddell> StevenR: you can add KDE but it's not the newest version
<StevenR> hi Riddell  :)
<narx|ubuntu> my network configuration is perfect (or it just seem so..) but i cannot resolve any name
<mirak> madsen: ?
<StevenR> Riddell: o :)
<Riddell> StevenR: I have some KDE 3.3 packages
<narx|ubuntu> i receive my ip via dhcp and if i use the "live" ubuntu it works ok
<StevenR> Riddell: i dont have ubuntu yet, still running slackware atm. doin some research
<narx|ubuntu> any idea?
<RQ> hmz
<RQ> one more question. How soon should i expect ubuntu CD's?
<RQ> i ordered a bunch of them a month ago maybe
<RQ> if not earlier
<narx|ubuntu> i received the CDs 2 days ago
<narx|ubuntu> is there a way to install the "live" version to hdd? :)
<ironwolf> RQ they just shipped.  Expect them this week I think.
<ironwolf> narx.. Computer-->system configuration-->Networking
<narx|ubuntu> ironwolf: i did it
<narx|ubuntu> the files /etc/resolv.conf, the DNS addr and the routing table look ok
<ironwolf> narx: goto a terminal window.  $ host www.google.com.
<ironwolf> what's it say?
<narx|ubuntu> but i cannot ping
<narx|ubuntu> ironwolf: it doesn't work
<narx|ubuntu> the strange thing is that the live version works ok
<narx|ubuntu> and i did the default install
<narx|ubuntu> btw, now i'm on windows.. :|
<RQ> ironwolf, ok :)
<narx|ubuntu> ironwolf: any idea is appreciated :)
<qopi> hello people
<qopi> why doesn't ubuntu shut down my laptop? and what is that X that appears (and stays) in the middle of the screen (until an active window goes over it) everytime I start up?
<tmp> lo guys
<tmp> whe i try to access phpmyadmin ( using http://localhost/phpmyadmin ), firefox asks to save the file , confused ?? any ideas ??
* tmp needs some help
<kent> tmp, becaus you have not configured php correctly?  (that is, if it uses php.  I got that message when i hav'nt configured php)
<bash> some one instaler medal of honor on linux ?
<tmp> ok , will check on apache2.conf ...
<ironwolf> qopi: no clue... that sounds really weird.  File a bug maybe?
<Slipie> Hi there!
<potajito> hi
<potajito> do you know if ubuntu repos are working?all the packages give me 404
<potajito> they worked yesterday
<Slipie> Does anyone know how i can install ubuntu linux with an bootdisk.
<qopi> ironwolf: no clue about the X, i take it?
<Slipie> My pc can't boot from cd-rom
<qopi> ironwolf: any idea about the not shutting down thing (is terminates everything, and then just says "power down"
<ironwolf> qopi: my laptop doesn't powerdown either.  I assume APM/APCI bits.  Hopefully fixed in hoary.
<ironwolf> qopi: for X? NFC.... sounds really weird.  ask in devel maybe.
<qopi> ironwolf: ask in devel? is that another channel?
<richo778> newbie to ubuntu, I need help, how do I hardware detect my sound card
<ironwolf> qopi: ask in ubuntu-devel, sounds like an install/config of X problem.  I could be worng
<ironwolf> richo778: did it not detect by default?
<richo778> right
<richo778> it's a soundblaster card
<ironwolf> ricko778: do you have no sound in some particular app?
<richo778> no sound at all the card didn't detect during install
<richo778> is there a "sndconfig" or something like it
<ironwolf> richo778: what's device manager say?
<richo778> it has nothing about a sound card
<ironwolf> richo778: does lspci find it?
<richo778> no
<richo778> maybe I'll just try re-installing the system again and see if it finds it this time
<richo778> thanks for your time Ironwolf I appreciate it
<potajito> do you know if ubuntu repositories are working?all the packages give me 404
<ironwolf> richo778: is it a PCI or ISA card?
<richo778> ISA
<ironwolf> richo778: one sec
<JStrike> potajito : works for me
<potajito> does inkscape work for you?
<potajito> i want to download it, but it dind't work, so I download the sources, but i neeed some gtk stuff, but it also give 404
<potajito> not my day
<ironwolf> potajito: I can get to the archive.
<JStrike> Dont have Inkscape installed
<potajito> ironwolf: wart or hoary?
<ploum> hello
<ploum> someone called me ?
<Matt|> hiya. Huge problem. I can't attach files. I've tried in evolution and in gaim so far, and both just crash quick as you like. I believe this is with the recent updates in hoary, but i don't know how long this has been the situation - I can't remember last time i tried to attach a file ;) Any ideas?
<ironwolf> potajito: both
<ironwolf> rich0778: try apt-get install isapnptools
<Matt|> ok it's def. the new updates, probably nautilus
<spacey`ki> http://www.isec.pl/vulnerabilities/isec-0017-binfmt_elf.txt ubuntu kernel already fixed for this?
<spacey`ki> ah it is
<spacey`ki> USN-30-1
<pridkett> anyone have a prism2 mini pci card working?  mine went wonky recently and ubuntu can't seem to fix it.  I'm getting orinoco_lock() called with hw_unavailable messages in /var/log/messages
<richo778> it can't find that package
<potajito> done ironwolf
<potajito> it works
<pridkett> and as an FYI, it was working fine in Fedora
<potajito> i will try apt-get update
<richo778> ironwolf don't worry about it I'm going to throw in another card and see how that goes
<richo778> thanks for the help
<richo778> have a good day
<potajito> pulg in and plug it put it worked for my scsi controller
<potajito> now it works with apt-get update !! ;)
<melanie> my nautilus doesn't work anymore after today's hoary update
<JStrike> melanie : And that is to expected when you run a development release
<jpvcx> melanie: have you restarted the x server? That fixed it for me.
<andril> hello all
<melanie> JStrike: since now everything worked fine
<melanie> jpvcx: no, but i'm going to try it, thanks
<Matt|> melanie, what is the problem?
<Matt|> ah damn
<Matt|> jpvcx, what is the problem?
<Matt|> mebbe it is the same as mine
<Matt|> perhaps I should have restarted X before filing a bug :(
<Matt|> Be RiGhT bAcK
<defendguin> how is the hedgehog coming?
<jpvcx> and?
<Matt|> crap
* Matt| deletes bug
<Matt|> thanks jpape
<jpvcx> heh
<Matt|> thanks jpvcx
<topyli> Matt|: how is evolution doing in hoary these days?
<Matt|> topyli, it's fine
<Matt|> topyli, i'm thinking of learning how to use a command line email tho
<topyli> Matt|: well, mutt does rock.
<topyli> was evolution ever broken to you? it might have been my imap partly
<Matt|> i use pop so maybe
<Matt|> how does mutt work?
<Matt|> i was thinking of setting up some kind of server on my desktop and trying to log in to get my mail
<topyli> dunno, i don't have a hoary box right now. i'm thinking about going back to hoary at work though
<topyli> that's what i do
<Matt|> topyli, know of any good howtos?
<Matt|> simple ones
<topyli> here's one: install ssh and dovecot, open ssh and imaps ports :)
<Matt|> i am using sshd on that box
<Matt|> what is dovecot?
<cardador> topyli: are you able to acess imap on evolution? i cant
<topyli> cardador: not on hoary
<Matt|> oh really
<Matt|> weird
<topyli> Matt|: it's a small and secure pop/imap server
<topyli> yeah, i blame evo
<Matt|> topyli, can it download my other mail?
<seb128_> cardador: evo version, secure connection ?
<seb128_> the secure connection support is broken in 2.1.0
<Matt|> ah
<seb128_> turn the secure to never (always works perhaps too, not sure)
<topyli> Matt|: perhaps via pop
<seb128_> "whenever possible" is broken
<topyli> oh, seb128_ knows
<Matt|> topyli, yeah pop is what i use for my email providers
<cardador> seb128: i tried that too, it doesnt work
<Matt|> topyli, so i could get this dovecot program to get my pop mail and serve everything?
<Drago> whats the name for the expirimental ubuntu?
<Drago> horay?
<topyli> Matt|: fetch with fetchmail, serve with dovecot. dove handles both pop and imap
<Matt|> hooray!
<Matt|> Drago, hoary
<Matt|> :p
<topyli> hehe
<Drago> ahh k
<topyli> whorey
<Drago> =P
<topyli> Matt|: i'm not saying it has to be dovecot. it's just nice and small -> simple and secure
<topyli> you don't have thousands of clients anyway do you?
<Matt|> ?
<topyli> i mean the mail server
<Matt|> i dunno anything about email
<topyli> huh? i thought you were setting up dovecot :)
<asdfv> hi
<asdfv> i need help
<asdfv> i've just installed ubuntu
<asdfv> but it doesn't connect to the web, why?
<topyli> ummmm... hard to say
<asdfv> everything works
<asdfv> only internet doesn't work
<asdfv> i have a lan t3 connection
<asdfv> with mandrake it was ok
<topyli> do you mean the web doesn't work? irc seems to work ok :)
<asdfv> no i'm using win2000(bleah)
<topyli> ah. so you can't connect at all.
<melanie> my bluetooth manager does not work anymore. i tried to reinstall but nothing changed. it doesn't start
<topyli> asdfv: how do you connect?
<asdfv> with lan
<topyli> asdfv: dhcp or static?
<asdfv> static
<Drago> nyone know the expocity link to add to the apt sources for ubuntu?
<Drago> *any
<topyli> asdfv: is the interface up and looking ok when you do 'ifconfig'?
<asdfv> mmm...i haven't tried yet
<asdfv> i'm not very expert
<topyli> asdfv: if it doesn't show, you should do 'sudo ifup eth0' and see if network comes up and if it shows in 'ifconfig'. if not, 'ifconfig' will show only the "lo" (loopback) device.
<asdfv> ok i'll try now
<ddepiano> hey folks, I'm having a problem with postfix.  I can't get the server to accept any mail sent from outside my network.  The folks in #postfix sent me back here
* neighborlee is away: He flew the coop.
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) haha
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) ddepiano: that's not nice of them :)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) ddepiano: what do the logs say
<ddepiano> HrdwrBoB: well that's the problem.  The traffic enters my router, gets forwarded to this computer then gets dropped
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) ddepiano: is it listening on the ethernet interface?
<ddepiano> HrdwrBoB: what do you mean by that?
<jpvcx> Drago: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ expocity/
<granlatigo> hi
<ddepiano> HrdwrBoB: I can only connect to the server from localhost
<granlatigo> anyone have problems to connect with a win2k'
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) netstat -an|grep LISTEN|grep 25
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) run that command
<ddepiano> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<ddepiano> tcp6       0      0 ::1:25                  :::*                    LISTEN
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) ahh yep
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) see it's not listening on the external interface
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) if you edit /etc/postfix/master.cf
<ddepiano> so if I change that to my IP it should work?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) it will have something like localhost:smtp
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) remove the 'localhost' bit
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) save, quit, restart postfix
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) why are you running your own internet mailserver?
<sulkd> ddepiano, take a look at /etc/postfix/main.cf, more specifically the "mynetworks" line
<triablo> whatup
<ddepiano> HrdwrBoB: well I was running qmail because I have extremely low traffic email and I wanted it to go with my low traffic website
<topyli> triablo: serious hanging around, with some newbie love involved
<usual> great nautilus is borked in hoary hehe
<triablo> topyli: that's the way it whould be.
<topyli> yep
<jpvcx> usual: restart x server = problem solved
<triablo> =)
<usual> jpvcx, ahh ok :)
<usual> will do
<Drago> jpvcx, thanks
<triablo> q: i installed fluxbox (because i hate the gnome env) but i can't seem to get it into the list of envirinments at the login screen. how do i put it there?
<RuffianSoldier> bob2
<ddepiano> HrdwrBoB: Dude you just solved a problem I've been working on all day THANKS!
<topyli> got to go to sleep. when asdfv comes back, please help him/her/it with the static inet connection :)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) ddepiano: that's ok, glad to help :)
<Marcellus_Wallac> hi, is anybody having problems with gdesklets on hoary?
<narcisiss> after i type "ifconfig eth0 up" i receive this message from the kernel:
<narcisiss> 	Message from syslogd@localhost at Mon Nov 22 23:23:40 2004 ...
<narcisiss> localhost kernel: Disabling IRQ #233
<narcisiss> 	where 233 is the irq of the eth card
<narcisiss> 	so i cannot use the net
<narcisiss> 	how can i change that irq?
<daveon> helloes
<Gmail> hi
<one_2_one> hy
<one_2_one> any one knows where/how i can install mplayer for ppc ?
<benjanet> hi do i add an NTFS file system to my ubuntu ?
<daveon> how can I install monodevelop on ubuntu?
<jdz_> benjanet: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kensai> It should be illegal to use windows and more ilegal mounting it on Linux LOL ;)
<jdz_> kensai: People should be free to do as they wish
<usual> jdz_, unless it involves supporting bush
<usual> hehe
<jdz_> daveon: Have you checked Universe?
<kensai> jdz_, vahh I was joking I was once a Windows user but now I'm windows free since a year
<daveon> what is universe?
<daveon> :-)
* one_2_one want mplayer
<jdz_> usual: I support people's right to support Bush, even if I did not vote for him myself
<usual> jdz_, it's sad I didn't vote at all this time
<kensai> vah Why vote if democracy is a fantasy?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) why not vote and then whinge about the result
<asdfv> hi
<Cuga_> daveon, Universe apt source is basically the rest of the debian unstable branch, gives you few thousand more packages to be installed via apt
<asdfv> i need help
<kensai> HrdwrBoB, Thats why I don't vote and don't whine neither ;)
<daveon> I've got the getsweaa sources but I still cannot install monodevelop
<Cuga_> daveon, edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines for universe
<daveon> thanks
<asdfv> i've just installed ubuntu (before i had mandrake) and somethings don't work
<Cuga_> asdfv, like?
<asdfv> i can't login as root
<daveon> Cuga_  could it break any packages?
<Cuga_> asdfv, if you would have read the notes during the installer, you would know why
<jdz_> kensai: Heh, well, as they say -- the USA is only one party away from facisism ;)
<asdfv> what do you mean?
<Cuga_> daveon, its possible
#ubuntu 2004-12-04
<daveon> :-/
<Cuga_> asdfv, the first thing ubuntu tells you after install is done, is it explains why their is virtually no root account (there is, but its pretty much disabled everywhere)
<kensai> jdz_, yep
<daveon> I will only install monodevelop and then I'll comment again the universe sources ...
<asdfv> thank you
<jpvcx> asdfv: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Cuga_> asdfv, use sudo whenever you need to do something with 'root' priveleges
<jdz_> daveon: You shouldn't recomment them, that will break upgrades.
<Cuga_> yeah thats the link i was looking for :)
<jdz_> daveon: It's OK to use Universe, just realise that it's "unsupported".
<asdfv> the problem is that i want to configure the web because it doesn't work
<Cuga_> what is your problem with 'the web' ?
<daveon> jdz_, ok
<RuffianSoldier> does anyone here know qtparted?
<asdfv> i can' connect
<asdfv> i've a lan t3 connection (fastweb) but it doesn't work
<asdfv> why?
<Cuga_> what do you connect to? a gateway? a router? ICS ?
<asdfv> it says INACTIVE
<Majestic|LinuX> I know qtparted
<Majestic|LinuX> but I prefer cfdisk
<asdfv> gateaway
<Cuga_> asdfv, ok so are you supposed to get a ip via dhcp, or specify a static entry?
<asdfv> static, i suppose
<king_arthur> asdfv: Fastweb is handlig your ip with DHCP
<asdfv> king: are you sure?
<asdfv> are you italian?
<king_arthur> asdfv: I am positive
<asdfv> positive what?
<Cuga_> asdfv, thats something you should know, what are you chatting with right now? a system on the same network? if soo check its network settings to see if its dhcp or static
<king_arthur> asdfv: no ma parlo italiano :-)
<asdfv> wow
<asdfv> now i'using win2000
<asdfv> how do i check if it's static?
<king_arthur> asdfv: check your win settings
<Cuga_> asdfv, ifconfig
<Cuga_> err
<Cuga_> ipconfig
<Cuga_> ipconfig/all
<king_arthur> asdfv: ipconfig with Win 2000?
<king_arthur> looks like he's been checking... :-)
<asdfv> ops my win2000 crashed
<asdfv> said buffer overrun problem
<king_arthur> asdfv: no surprise with win, I guesss one more reason to switch over
<Cuga_> haha kinda funny hehe
<asdfv> oh yes but without the net i can't swithc
<Cuga_> using win2k to help troubleshoot linux issue to help switch over... and windows crashes
<Cuga_> lol
<asdfv> eheh
<asdfv> i use win only for videogames
<Cuga_> asdfv, im assuming the connection to pc is via cat-5 cable? not usb or anything right?
<asdfv> right
<Cuga_> can you try things on the box or are you dual booted to windows?
<asdfv> i have dual boot
<Cuga_> makes it hard to help that way, no other pcs in the house that you can hop on here with us while you logged into the ubuntu box?
<asdfv> no
<asdfv> i'm a student
<asdfv> i've got only 1 oc
<asdfv> pc
<Cuga_> so you are in a dorm?
<Scognito> hi
<Cuga_> if so basic dhcp should work fine
<Scognito> someone uses hoary and gdm ?
<asdfv> i'm not in a dorm
<asdfv> i live in a flat
<htaccess> if there is anyone from cannonical here, has ubuntu been invited to join the Linux Core Consortium?
<Cuga_> check your /etc/network/interfaces file and see if there is anything in there other then the loopback, if not then add these 2 lines
<Cuga_> auto eth0
<Cuga_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<asdfv> ok i'll write them down
<Cuga_> did you check if you are on static or dynamic on this windows partition yet?
<Cuga_> ipconfig/all
<paper> Anyone use enlightenmnet in ubuntu?
<Gwildor_> hihi
<king_arthur> Cuga: IMHO you are making things unnecessary difficult :-)
<king_arthur> in any case it's ifconfig
<Cuga_> king_arthur, he is in windows right now
<Cuga_> king_arthur, in windows, its ipconfig/all
<king_arthur> Cuga: I know, that' the problem, he should do it all from Linux
<king_arthur> I know fastweb, they have DHCP access
<Cuga_> well he doesn't even know weither or not hes using DHCP
<king_arthur> I am positive
<king_arthur> :-)
<ultrakorne^2> hi i installed ubuntu on my laptop, touch pad was working, but it stops (dont know why... maybe when i change mouse sensivity)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) hoary is UTF8 isn't it
<king_arthur> He probably doesn't even know the difference.. 8-)
(mjr/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB, that's what they say
(mjr/#ubuntu) (good thing too)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) yeah
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) one of the guys here is madcrazy about locales
<Gwildor_> utf8 is .......
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) I just want to appease him :)
<Gwildor_> ??that was a question...sorry??
(mjr/#ubuntu) you need'nt wait for hoary, you can set up utf-8 locales on Warty ok; it's a question of defaults :)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) mjr: yeah
<dre22pl> hello all
(mjr/#ubuntu) (actually, I'm using Warty with UTF-8 locales)
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) cool
<king_arthur> Cuga: I am leaving now, I told him with to do in Italian on private channell
<dre22pl> I've installed the Warty release several days ago, have a problem with alsa, who can i ask about it?
<Gwildor_> umm, just upgraded about 3 seconds ago, nautalis upgraded, now it crashes when i try to open it
<Cuga_> king_arthur, ok cool thanks, my italian is a lil rusty ;)
<cardador> Gwildor_: restart x
(mjr/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB, yes 
<Gwildor_> kk, thnx
<king_arthur> Cuga: it's better he uses GUI tool
<king_arthur> Cuga: just select DHCP server and he will be connected
<dre22pl> I've installed the Warty release several days ago, have a problem with alsa, who can i ask about it?
(mjr/#ubuntu) dre22pl, this channel, among other things
<dre22pl> ok :) thanks, sound works, as GDM loads there is some kind of a bell, so i know it works.
<dre22pl> but when the actual gnome (or KDE) loads the sound stops working.
<dre22pl> However if i start an app as root it does work, i thinkit's something minor, just dunno what to fix...
<scoon> dre22pl: find a .wav file and test out alsa with aplay
<dre22pl> if i do it as a user it says permisiion denied :| "aplay: main:507: audio open error: Permission denied"
<dre22pl> and it works for root
(mjr/#ubuntu) try "id"
<Lowry> Hi all
(mjr/#ubuntu) does it say that you're in the audio group?
<Cuga_> dre22pl, sudo adduser username audio then log out and back in
<thomas_> evening together
<thomas_> is it german in here?
<scoon> dre22pl: id user, make certain you are in the audio group.  just like Cuga_ says
<thomas_> oh, i see
<Lowry> Is there a way to get dri support with a powerbook g3? - via expert install?
(mjr/#ubuntu) Lowry, what display hardware?
<Lowry> mach64
<thomas_> i _really_  would like to burn audio cds with my ubuntu system by not having to install k3b or any kde program
<Lowry> ati rage pro lt 8 meg
<thomas_> is this possible?
(mjr/#ubuntu) thomas_, yes, what were there, xcdroast or gcombust or something
<thomas_> i recently tried xcdroast, but i am too stupid to handle it burning audio cds
<Cuga_> thomas_, Gnome is seriously lacking in this department, im not aware of any 'good' gnome based apps for this but there are some like mjr just mentionned, or you can learn from cml
<thomas_> gcombust didnt recordnize my ide devie
<dhasst> why cant i aptget mplayer
(mjr/#ubuntu) Lowry, hmh, dunno really
<dre22pl> thanks Cuga_, i'll check if it helps, I've indeed forgotten to add the user to that group.
<thomas_> what is with coaster
(mjr/#ubuntu) Lowry, seems that mach64 dri isn't being built by default due to security issues; see http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/ATIMach64?action=highlight&value=CategoryHardware
<thomas_> does it work allready?
(mjr/#ubuntu) Lowry, you could probably install it yourself but that'd require manual work
<Lowry> I see custum-expert-power3
<Lowry> custum-power3
<Lowry> expert-power3
<Lowry> and install-power3
<Lowry> Any suggestions?
(ryan/#ubuntu) ls
(ryan/#ubuntu) oops
<thomas_> hey, i gcombust now seems to be working for me!
<thomas_> great
<thomas_> but it really looks ugly
(mjr/#ubuntu) thomas_, cross your fingers so that Hoary's Rhythmbox would support writing audio CDs ;)
<thomas_> What do you think, how long have we to wait for  a eye candy and cool burning app for gnome?
<thomas_> mjr, this would be _really- great work
<Agrajag> nautilus-cd-burner looks fine to me
(mjr/#ubuntu) thomas_, not that long, the above functionality, I hear, is in Rhythmbox's CVS. Haven't checked myself though
<thomas_> Agrajag, to mee as well, but it cant burn audio-cds, can it?
<Despair> Agrajag: does it still crash after every 2nd cd, and erratically while dragging files?
<Agrajag> no, it can't. It should be able to, they have gstreamer to handle audio after all
<Agrajag> Despair: not that I know of
<thomas_> i love nautilus-cd-burner to burn data dvds
<cardador> hmm now there is an Ubuntu-update-manager!
<Gwildor> where?
<kent> thomas_, coaster seems lika a bright future for Gnome. It dont even use cdrecord :)
<kent> cardador, in Hoary?
<thomas_> but we need a audio burning app
<thomas_> i cant force my freinds to use something like gcombust or something
<cardador> kent: yes
<Gwildor> cardador, where?
<cardador> Gwildor: applications -> syst tools, last one
<kent> thomas_, coaster will burn audios in time.
<thomas_> but as the screenshots tell, coaster isnt able to burn audio at the moment
<thomas_> and further, i cant compile it
<Gwildor> cardador, i dont have it, i just upgraded like 10 mins ago, let my try again
<thomas_> are there any debs for coaster anywhere?
<kent> cardador, you wouldn't mind sending me a screenshot? I dont use Hoary :(
<cardador> kent: wait a min
<Gwildor> cardador, wonder why i dont have it?
<kent> thomas_, i guess you will have to wait for coaster to mature a bit. Right now, installing k3b seems like the easiest way to be able to burn audio.
<thomas_> gcombust didnt work; it just destroyed my empty cd...
<Amaranth> Gwildor: apt-get install update-manager
<Matt|> is it possible to get bashcompletion working with things like "apt-get install" or "killall" and suchlike on ubuntu? or is it something to do with the way you compile the packages?
<thomas_> kent, but i dont want the easiest way, i want an more integrated solution
<cardador> thomas_: k3b
<Gwildor> Amaranth, thnx, tis going now
<thomas_> not for me; i can use k3b, but i want to make ubuntu more popular to my friends and so on...
<Cuga_> Matt|, just make an aliased command for them
<ultrakorne> my touch pad stops running.... was running fine and something happen... now it didnt work at all...
<Amaranth> Gwildor: If it doesn't show up in the menu I think you need to logout and log back in.
<Amaranth> Or just run gksudo update-manager from a shell. :)
<Gwildor> Amaranth, nah, it wasnt installed, besides, i just restarted X, just had to install it
<bigbrother0074> anyone with experience getting skype to work on an AMD64?
<Cuga_> Matt|, for example you could make apti -> apt-get install
<Matt|> Cuga_, is that difficult?
<Gwildor> Amaranth, sorry, i see your point now, restarting X, brb
<Cuga_> Matt|, not at all
<Matt|> Cuga_, would you describe how to do it, or point me to an easy howto or something?
<bigbrother0074> anybody know what prgm i might need to communicate w/ a Creative Nomad IIc mp3 player?
<Gwildor> ooh, got the update manager now, its kinda nice
<Matt|> carlos, you here too?
<Gwildor> too bad im up to date atm
<carlos> Matt|: yep
<thomas_> ciao
<Matt|> carlos, what do those files do
(mjr/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074, since skype is closed and proprietary, the "internet telephony that just works" will probably be easiest to set up within an x86 chroot environment
<carlos> Matt|: carlos@frodo ~ $ dpkg -S /etc/bash_completion.d/pon
<carlos> ppp: /etc/bash_completion.d/pon
<carlos> install ppp and you will get an example
<kent> cardador, do that program work as an applet or is it a program like synaptic?
<carlos> Matt|: feed bash with the needed information so the autocompletion works
<Matt|> carlos, ok and how do I do that?
<bigbrother0074> mjr, i'm not sure i understand....i'm pretty new to ubuntu and linux, etc
<carlos> Matt|: just read one of the already existing files
(mjr/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074, then the answer is "ask skype to open up the code or at least release an amd64 version"
<carlos> and do the same with the command you want
<Matt|> carlos, there aren't any :)
<bigbrother0074> mjr, ok, thanks
<carlos> Matt|: as I said, install ppp
<carlos> and you will get an example for pon
<Matt|> what is pon?
<carlos> just an example
<Matt|> ok i'll try both yours and seb128 's methods
<carlos> it's to execute dialup connections
<seb128> carlos: I think you're getting too in the details, uncommenting should be enough
<carlos> Matt|: you need what seb128 told you to use this feature
<carlos> seb128: yeah, I thought he had it already activated
<Matt|> ok have done that
<Matt|> how can i restart it?
<pdaoust> hey, chaps, I'm having a hell of a time getting this one PHP4 module working... anyone know why a module, after installed, would still not be available to PHP?
<pdaoust> wow, quiet forum today
<Matt|> carlos?
<ajmitch_> because it's not enabled in the php.ini?
<Matt|> sorry pdaoust no idea
<pdaoust> ajmitch_: what an ass I am
<pdaoust> ajmitch_: actually, I kinda assumed dpkg would handle the reconfiguration
<Deft> mdz: are you availible?
<ajmitch_> that'd probably depend on how it was packaged, I guess
<carlos> Matt|: you need to restart your session
<Matt|> carlos, ok
<carlos> Matt|: perhaps it's enough restarting the terminal
<Matt|> carlos, seb128 thanks for all your help
<carlos> but I'm not sure
<Matt|> i will try
<Matt|> byeeeeee
<bigbrother0074> anybody know what prgm i might need to communicate w/ a Creative Nomad IIc mp3 player?
<Cuga_> Ubuntu forums seem to be back up, if anybody can update the /topic
<pdaoust> ajmitch_: I checked, and, sure enough, the extension wasn't enabled :)
<pdaoust> ajmitch_: thanks!
* pdaoust goes back to setting up his webserver
<ajmitch_> no problems
<OrngeTide> oh my, people actually run this.
<kent> bigbrother0074, http://libnjb.sourceforge.net/
<bigbrother0074> kent, thanks
<ajmitch_> OrngeTide: surprised at that? :)
<kent> bigbrother0074, there is a list on there homepage of programs.
<bigbrother0074> kent, so i would use gnomeDAP or something?
<derek> anyone here have a danger hiptop2 (t-mobile sidekick2)
<kent> bigbrother0074, it seems like that would be a good program. Bug i dont own a nomad, so i cant say :)
<OrngeTide> ajmitch_, well i never heard of it until like 5 seconds ago. i was running gentoo on my ibook, but it took a big dump on me. so i tried out crux, and it had issues that i didn't feel like resolving.
<kent> bigbrother0074, but if you follow the link to gnomedap you'l see that it has changed name into neutrino.   http://neutrino.sourceforge.net/
<OrngeTide> ajmitch_, just surprised to see this many people in the channel. so i'm downloading the iso now
<Pugio> hello
<bigbrother0074> kent, i see that.... but i can't find either on my synaptic package manager.... do i need to find a repository for it?
<Pugio> does anyone know when the first batch of CD's are expected to arrive?
<Pugio> I 'ordered' mine early October
<cardador> kent: i dont know because it says my system is up to date
<cardador> kent: sorry the late reply :)
* OrngeTide notes neutrino is a registered trademark of QSSL.
<kent> bigbrother0074, i guess so. Or find a debian-package.  If your lucky, you can install it as a normal debian-package. (debian unstable/testing might have it?)
<bigbrother0074> OrngeTide, what do you mean?
<scorpix> hello
<Amaranth> this update manager is neat
<Amaranth> it's like OS X
<pixelmonkey> Does anyone here have the J2EE 1.4.2 SDK downloaded on their machine (from Sun)?
<bigbrother0074> kent, how would i go about finding a debian-package?  look for it at apt-get.org
<cerebrix> bigbrother0074: you should post on the message board if you get that figured out, i have a nomad zen i need to replace the hd in and when i do, ill be looking for an answer to that question myself heh
<pixelmonkey> I need to download it, but Sun's website is fscked due to Solaris' release.
<cardador> Amaranth: have you figured out how it runs?
<bigbrother0074> cerebrix, where's the msg board?
<cardador> Amaranth: like synaptic?
<Amaranth> cardador: yeah, pretty simple
<Amaranth> you run it and if there are updates it shows them and has an "Update" button
<Amaranth> click and and kick back
<cardador> Amaranth: but does it auto update the packages?
<cerebrix> under community on www.ubuntulinux.org =D
<Amaranth> if there are no updates then it tells you so
<Amaranth> just a simplified GUI
<bigbrother0074> cerebrix, oh..ok
<scorpix> when i try boot the ubuntu livece my screem card wont work its nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] , so is it from xorg or ubuntu? cuz it works fine in debian(sarge).
<cardador> Amaranth: i have it already installed, but it says it is up to date
<Amaranth> for times you want to update only, not install
<Amaranth> then you are up to date
<Amaranth> although i've found that it says i am until i apt-get update
<asdfv> hi
<Amaranth> thats an apt thing though, not an update-manager thing
<cardador> Amaranth: so from time to time it connects to the repositories to check for upgrades?
<asdfv> how can I login as root in ubuntu?
<OrngeTide> bigbrother0074, i'm just spouting off a bit of trivia. I used QSSL's neutrino at a previous job, it's the main thing they sell (it's the kernel for QNX)
<Amaranth> cardador: not that i'm aware of
<cardador> asdfv: no need for root, use sudo
<Amaranth> although i think that would be the point
<Lowry> What is laptop-detect?
<asdfv> so name:sudo passw:???
<Amaranth> Lowry: apt-cache show laptop-detect
<bigbrother0074> OrngeTide, oh, i didn't know if that was supposed to help me or not.  ok.
<Amaranth> asdfv: sudo command
<cerebrix> i just think i realized something.  if i intended to patch my kernel source w/ new alsa drivers, i should probobly have done that to the source before i started compiling a .deb for the source huh?
<cardador> asdfv: what exactly you want to do?
<Amaranth> then it asks for your password
<Deft> Lowry, laptop-detect just return whether or not it thinks you are using a laptop
<OrngeTide> bigbrother0074, no. i'm not being helpful at all. :P
<Amaranth> Lowry: I'm assuming it's used by GNOME to know whether or not to monitor battery life.
<asdfv> i have to modify the file etc/network/interfaces but i can't because i'm not a rott
<Lowry> So - any interesting new options?
<bigbrother0074> OrngeTide, haha, ok
<aaroncuk> hi all, can someone tell me if a MSI KM3M-V will work with ubuntu, my current board doesnt seem to want to
<cerebrix> am i correct in that assumption?
<cardador> asdfv: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<asdfv> thx
<scorpix> when i try boot the ubuntu livece my screem card wont work its nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] , so is it from xorg or ubuntu? cuz it works fine in debian(sarge).
<s0cks> lol
<s0cks> Had to get the udontkowz0rs
<paper> anyone mind telling me how i can turn off the graphical login screen, so its just the terminal?
<nevyn> paper: mv /etc/rc2.d/S99[gkx] dm /etc/rc2.d/K99[gkx] dm
<paper> nevyn, as root?
<Cuga_> paper, sudo
<paper> yes
<paper> thats what i meant
<paper> :)
<osiris_22> how do i update ubuntu?
<Gwildor> synaptic
<Gwildor> or sudoapt-get update
<osiris_22> does it update the kernal?
<Gwildor> or sudo apt-get update
<Gwildor> sorry
<Gwildor> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<giannicola> cuga?
<Cuga_> Heya
<cardador> osiris_22: yes it does
<giannicola> i'm the guy of dhcp
<giannicola> no everything work
<Cuga_> giannicola, nice so it worked?
<giannicola> i'm on ubuntu
<giannicola> yes
<Cuga_> great
<giannicola> thank you very much
<giannicola> i'm a little inexpert
<Cuga_> np, its weird that the installer didnt catch that thos (the fact that you were on dhcp)
<dimgr> hi
<giannicola> now i'm going to bed
<giannicola> here in italy is almost 2am
<giannicola> where are you from cuga?
<Cuga_> Canada, its about 7:30pm here
<giannicola> wow
<giannicola> i've got alot of relatives over there
<Amaranth> 6:30pm here in Iowa, USA
<giannicola> montreal and toronto
<leonel> chihuahua, Mex  is  5:30 PM
<Cuga_> Cool
<dimgr> 2.30 in Athens Greece
<giannicola> here in italy is dark outside
<giannicola> wow
<Cuga_> oh its dark here too hehe but not late
<hey2k5> lol> here in italy is dark outside
<Molgrew> I just used the live cd and at first things like help would open but after some time they would not, only things on the desktop, like the folders on there
<giannicola> goodnigth to everybody
<leonel> http://taint.org/xplanet/   <-- it's  dark over Italy
<dimgr> ubuntu has a livecd? i downloaded a iso image but its not the live :P
<Lowry> You can boot and install
<Molgrew> Is it a fully capable live cd? I couldn't figure out how to go online with it
<Lowry> Are you wanting gnoppix linux? gnoppix.org?
<NewComer> leonel, it's dark over here too, yet that image says the opposite
<leonel> :)
<Molgrew> I thought since it was called live cd, that it was a live cd
<NewComer> mmm, the thumbnails were decieving, the actual image are correct
<Cuga_> theres no reason you can't go online with it (unless i'm wrong, i haven't tryed it) but did you look into why you couldn't get online, did you see if it detected your network card and such?
<Molgrew> It was not very foolproof
<Molgrew> It detected it, but I expected something like "go online" and just having to fill in my isp account info
<Gwildor> tis not a microsoft product
<NewComer> what's the difference between ubunutu live cd and gnoppix warty (new gnoppix release)?
<Molgrew> knoppix had something to that effect
<Gwildor> newcomer, good question
<Scognito> someone uses hoary and gdm ?
<Gwildor> i use hoary?
<Gwildor> idk if that means i use gdm
<Scognito> gdm of hoary cannot load new themes
<Gwildor> havent tried
<Scognito> i have installed new themes from art.gnome.org
<Scognito> and no one works
<Scognito> they are installed ok
<Scognito> but when i reload gdm or start a new session i got a strange error...
<osiris_22> can you use rpm files in ubuntu?
<Gwildor> i dont think so.......if you can, they dont recommend it
<Gwildor> ubuntu
<Cuga_> osiris_22, change them to debs first, even then its not recommended ... find a premade deb file
<osiris_22> they dont have one they only have an rpm for winamp
<Gwildor> Scognito, i realy dont know, just pulled the question outta ya, so someone could answer it, sorry
<osiris_22> and my friend is bitchen wanting win amp
<Cuga_> give him xmms
<Cuga_> winamp on linux is pretty crappy
<Scognito> tnx
<Cuga_> they gave up long time ago on it
<Cuga_> hence the name WINamp
<EricNeon> morning all 
<cardador> osiris_22: check out beep media player
<EricNeon> this is ShangHai morning~
<Cuga_> This is Canadian evening :)
<Rene_S> This is Irish New Year
<Cuga_> any channel ops in here?
<Gwildor> what is a good mp3 manager/ player.....i dont really have playlists, i just like a library
<NewComer> there's only ONE guy seeding the warty livecd?!!!!
<Deft> Gwildor, is rhythmbox not ok?
<Gwildor> deft, do i have that?
<Deft> you should do, if you've only just installed it won't play mp3s yet though
<Gwildor> deft, hoary, mp3 stuff is done....just havent had any on here yet?
<Cuga_> Hey, lil off topic question....I just got handed a workorder to do tommorow at client site, anychange anybody know what the expression FOB means in the sentence Products are FOB Customer site? does that mean i have to bring it or they have to provide when i'm there?
<Cuga_> *anychance
<Gwildor> maybe ask the boss?
<Gwildor> lol
<Cuga_> gone for the day
<Cuga_> lol
<Gwildor> wonderful
(sladen/#ubuntu) NewComer: that seed is probably from the Ubuntu servers
<Deft> dictionary.com says free on board...
<Cuga_> man, i hate acromins.. hell i can't even spell acronims
<Cuga_> hrmm.. and how do you enterprete free on board ?
<Gwildor> cuga, yup free on board, was just gonna say that
<Deft> even better than that is "Followers of the Bananameister"
<Cuga_> does that mean i have to provide ?
<Deft> http://www.acronymfinder.com/af-query.asp?p=dict&String=exact&Acronym=FOB
<Cuga_> hahaha
<Gwildor> cuga_, thats means grab some for everyone.........take all you can carry
(sladen/#ubuntu) Cuga_: IIRC,
(sladen/#ubuntu) Cuga_: IIRC,  'Fright-on-board'---the customer pays based the distance you have to transport the items
<osiris_22> i cant seem to get totum to play any mpgs for some reason
<Rene_1> Odd, gaim has irc he
<Gaaruto> i just to upgrade my hoary, now nautilus is very slow, why ?
<Gwildor> gaaruto,maybe try and upgrade again?, idk, i just got a new nautalis upgrade, bout 20 mins ago
<Cuga_> ahh means i gotta bring em... here comes an hour of burning.. :(
<Gwildor> hahahaha
<Deft> osiris_22, do you have the plugins installed?
<cardador> Gaaruto: sudo apt-get install gamin
(sladen/#ubuntu) Cuga_: (or the customer organises their own transport)
<Gaaruto> ok thanks
<osiris_22> i didnt know there were plugins deft
<Gwildor> thats what gamin does
<cardador> osiris_22: search for w32codecs, but you must have multiverse enabled
<Deft> osiris_22, if you are using the included totem, it's based on gstreamer; you'll likely be better off installed totem-xine instead, which can uses the w32codecs
<Gaaruto> what is gamin ?
<Falstius> anyone have suggestions for good Palm Pilot software in addition to Evolution?  My brother is asking for something like "WordToGo"
<cardador> Gaaruto: it replaces fam
<osiris_22> so i should look for xine on synaptic?
<Deft> Gaaruto, gamin is a replacement for fam, the file alteration monitor
<Rene_S> Gotta Love Linux, learn something new everyday :)
<cardador> osiris_22: w32codecs
<Deft> osiris_22, you'll need a new apt source first
<Gaaruto> thanks it works :)
<cardador> Gaaruto: :)
<Deft> osiris_22, "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main"
<Deft> then you can install totem-xine and w32codecs
<cardador> Deft: i think its better to use multiverse
<Majestic|LinuX> how can I get hoary
<cardador> osiris_22: edit sources.list and add universe and multiverse to the repository
<Gwildor> umm, why cant i use rythmbox?, its not in the menu, i cant right click on an mp3 and say "add to library", anyone know why?
<Deft> cardador, not for w32codecs surely
<Rene_S> Dont shave for a week, you will get pretty Hoary by then :)
<Deft> Gwildor, it should be listed as Music Player
<Gwildor> Majestic|LinuX, changes the word warty in your source list to say hoary
<Majestic|LinuX> thanks
<Majestic|LinuX> Whats up G ;)
<Deft> Gwildor, I don't know where the Add to Library menu is though, it got lost when I upgraded from warty
<Gwildor> deft, thats what im saying
<Gwildor> deft, wonderful, no sound from rythmbox
<Gwildor> lol, sure gort sound from gaim though, man that was loud
<migueliyus> what software is available like kazza on ubuntu ?
<Deft> Gwildor, if it doesn't work on the second try, you might see what gstreamer-properties gives you
<Cuga_> limewire, gnutella...
<Gwildor> migueliyus, i use overnet, was pretty easy to set up
<Deft> Gwildor, although I'm not very convinced by the current hoary build of rhythmbox, crashes a bit too much
<NewComer> migueliyus, use gift, with giFToxic as frontend
<Rene_S> I use Apollon, its a KDE front end to giFt but it uses FastTrack
<osiris_22> i got xine with out adding a repository
<Rene_S> supports rather
<osiris_22> and it works jsut fine
<osiris_22> hrm
<Deft> migueliyus, just to join in, gtk-gnutella with the gtk2 frontend is nice for gnutella1 network
<Gwildor> deft, what should gstreamer-properties show me....it gives me like a config window
<osiris_22> amsn sucks ass
<Gwildor> natalus window
<Deft> osiris_22, you should get most basic codecs, but not mpeg4
<osiris_22> should it play dvds?
<Deft> Gwildor, try changing the audio output to alsa, if it isn't there already
<osiris_22> err
<osiris_22> will it play dvds
<osiris_22> lmao
<Deft> osiris_22, you need libdvdcss2 for that
<Deft> osiris_22, if they are protected dvds anyway
<Gwildor> deft, works now
<Gwildor> deft, thnx
<nixman> anyone seen problems where the ubuntu installer is incapable of mounting the cdrom ?
<Rene_S> Its never happened to me personally
<nixman> the cdrom in question is a normal dvd drive easily recognized by knoppix/fedora
<nixman> any idea why this could be happening ?
<Deft> nixman, have you looked in the bugzilla?
<nixman> Deft, checking it now.
<Pugio> does anyone have an ETA on the pressed CD's?
<benja> i installed giftui and i get this error :[22:34:52]  *** GIFT-ERROR: failed to open /usr/share/giFT/mime.types
<benja> giftui : No host to connect /apps/giftui/daemon/host.
<migueliyus> so me I benja
<cardador> benja: install apollon instead, you can acess gnutella, openft and fasttrack (kazaa) networks
<cardador> benja: and limewire is pretty good also, but itll connect only to gnutella
<benja> ok, thanks
<cardador> bye
<benja> my giftd does not start :( gives me errors
<Gwildor> see why i sad go with overnet
<Rene_S> try running gift-setup
<robertj> why does exporting the display to 127.0.0.1:0.0 and running xcalc from the chroot not cause the window to display?
<Gwildor> 2 debs to install.......on you go
<nixman> Deft, looks like i am experiencing https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1440
<benja> now works :D
<Rene_S> Ill send ya my bill in the mail
<Gwildor> why does FF take days to start?
<Rene_S> No idea, I use Mozilla mostly but when i used FF I never had any trouble
<Gwildor> try it now......hoary
<Gwildor> like 6 long seconds....hahaha
<Gwildor> i guess it varys......some times it takes longer
<Rene_S> Look at it this way, at least its not IE
<Gwildor> hahahahaha......good point
<Rene_S> I unfortunatly have it on my Linux box to test webpages with, makes me nervous everytime it opens
<Gwildor> hahhaha
<Gwildor> dont wanna get spyware..........
<Gwildor> hehe
<Rene_S> Most of the time i just disconnect the internet, but sometimes I forget
<hcker2000> any one else here us the ppc distro?
<Gwildor> ogra does, i think
<Lowry> I have ppc
<_Maragato_> hello hello godnight everybody
<Gwildor> not on atm though
<Gwildor> goodnite
<_Maragato_> may I bug you with 3 questions?
<Gwildor> me.sure
<EricNeon> good morning!
<hcker2000> Lowry, what mac are u runing it on?
<Rene_S> Hmmm that Conectiva Linux looks kinda nice .
<Lowry> g3 powerbook
<EricNeon> woh
<EricNeon> I like it
<hcker2000> dose it have a built in modem?
<Lowry> Yes - but I share internet with my g4
<EricNeon> but I have no meney
<WildCode> I'm having problems installing ubuntu 4.10, I get unmet dependencies when installing the base system in with the dependancy being modutils (which apparently isn't installed and isn't going to be)
<Lowry> I have not tested the modem yet
<jdub> WildCode: how are you installing it?
<WildCode> letting the cd do its thing
<Lowry> What mac do you have?
<jdub> have you checked the md5sum of the cd?
<WildCode> yes, it was a clean burn
<WildCode> jdub: dunno about md5, but the burning software I used said the cd was fine and matched the image it used
<Lowry> Try a different burning app and brand of cdr
<Lowry> Might help
<jdub> WildCode: the image and/or cd may be corrupted
<WildCode> lol, I would if I had a different brand ... never had a problem with the app or cd brand before
<jdub> WildCode: you should check the md5sum of the image, at the very least
<Gaaruto> good night everybody
<Gaaruto> and thanks
<Lowry> night
<Gwildor> maybe burn the  image at a slower speed?
<EricNeon> lol,this is morning
<Gaaruto> EricNeon, not for me
<Gaaruto> :)
<Gaaruto> bye
<Lowry> Run a md5sum app and see if the dl was ok
<Lowry> The forums have many questions/solutions to cdr problems on pc/ppc
<EricNeon> I use gentoo linux now
<EricNeon> and I'll test my garnome-cn patch
<WildCode> md5sum: a491903a2d2197651864dec3836d85e0 ... matches what ubuntu site says
<yz> edd: Couldn't find package ncurses-devel
<yz>   when i did: sudo apt-get install ncurses-devel
<EricNeon> yes
<EricNeon> or install ncurses5-dev?
<hcker2000> Lowry, u have any idea if the modem in the powerbook g4's is suported?
<yz> lemme try than ericneon
<yz> that (not than)
<Lowry> Sorry -no
<WildCode> jdub: md5sum matches whats on the ubuntu site, so what do you suggest ... is there anyway to force it to install modutils ...
<hcker2000> darn i wish i could find some info on it. i got to go to work in less than an hour and my old laptop died and im trying to get my wife laptop to dial up so i can get on the net at work
<Lowry> Try the ppc forums - if it is not working post your info
<Deft> can anyone tell me if there's any current work on Thunderbird 0.9 for hoary?
<yz>   when i did: sudo apt-get install ncurses5-devel
<yz> edd: Couldn't find package ncurses5-devel
<Deft> libncurses5-dev
<jdub> WildCode: if the cd is correct, then there shouldn't be any problems between the packages at all
<jdub> WildCode: are you sure you got the warty cd? what steps are you going through?
<EricNeon> Deft, I use Thunderbird 0.9 (chinese)
<Lowry> I used a cdrdao based cdr app
<Lowry> Worked well
<Deft> EricNeon, just the package straight from mozilla.org?
<hcker2000> well looks like no one uses the ppc forums
<EricNeon> from gentoo mirrors
<lil_anthony> question: anyone besides me get the alsas /dev/mixer error when using gmplayer? My video will play and my sound will play but i get a looping popup that will not go away until the file is closed.
<EricNeon> I 'm use gentoo
<Lowry> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=9
<Lowry> ppc forum
<hcker2000> yea 98 whoal posts lol
<EricNeon> Deft,why u down package from mozilla.org?
<WildCode> jdub: boot from the cd, setup the partition, letting it know I'm an aussie, choosing my keyboard, then let it do its thing, it then comes up with a message saying that the installation has failed during installing the base system, and to check console 3 for info .. trying to go
<Deft> EricNeon, because there isn't a deb yet for ubuntu, that's why I was asking...
<EricNeon> if you use ubuntu ,only just et
<WildCode> trying to go further brings you to the list of steps (much like debians list)
<EricNeon> o?
<EricNeon> I see
<WildCode> jdub: confirmed: cd fine as well ... ripped image from cd, md5sum'd it, compared it to the image I have and to the md5sum listed on the ubuntu site. All match
* Phr0stByte is trolling GameDev.net...
<EricNeon> debian have no thunderbird?
<Phr0stByte> Its imposible to find good help anymore....
<jdub> EricNeon: which package manager do you use?
<jdub> oh
<osiris_22> anyone know the site where to get the newer gtk-guntella .deb file?
<jdub> Deft: thunderbird will be updated when debian updates it
<EricNeon> gentoo emerge
<WildCode> jdub: and yes, its the warty cd -> warty-release-install-i386.iso
<jdub> WildCode: failure during base system. badness.
<jdub> WildCode: what kinda machine?
<osiris_22> someones gotta know where to get it lmao
<osiris_22> come on
<Deft> jdub, actually, they have already, missted that; good suggestion EricNeon
<EricNeon> jdub,do you remenber me?
<jdub> EricNeon: hrm, no?
<jdub> Deft: it ought to be in hoary soon then
<EricNeon> I am menber of gnome-cn
<jdub> cool
<jdub> enjoying ubuntu?
<WildCode> jdub: athlon xp 2400 ... 1gig ram, 120 gig total hdd space ... radeon 9600 xt (256megs) ...
<EricNeon> we had test gar-cn patch
<Deft> jdub, too late! I'm annoyed with the broken evo now! :)
<EricNeon> yes ,I used ubuntu last eek
<Phr0stByte> Deft: Hoary?
<Deft> Phr0stByte, yes, IMAP not working
<EricNeon> I'm also member of hiweed-debian distro dev team
<WildCode> jdub: gigabyte mb .. network card (which the installer detected correctly)
<Phr0stByte> Deft: How can you get annoyed with something still in developement?
<EricNeon> we love debian and gentoo
<Deft> Phr0stByte, I'm not that annoyed really, it wasn't unexpected; but I want to see the changes, and it's too much hassle to rool back
<Deft> * wanted, roll
<Phr0stByte> Deft: Understood. If you want bug free functionality, warty is great!
<jdub> WildCode: hrm. weird.
<EricNeon> jdub,we had test a chinese patch to garnome2.8.1,it's very good
<WildCode> jdub, I didn't do anything fancy, I just followed the steps the installer took ...
<Els|lappy> hi, i got my free cd's a few days ago, i'v just gone to install ubuntu and it;s tryingto up date from ubuntu.com, is there any way of stop this update ?
<Deft> Phr0stByte, I know, I used it for a few weeks with no upgrading, which is an achievement for me, given that I was using debian sid+experimental most of the time before
<jdub> EricNeon: what did you change?
<jdub> EricNeon: (i don't maintain garnome anymore, btw)
<EricNeon> only any chinese patch
<Phr0stByte> Deft: Going on two months with warty here - loving every minute of it!
<EricNeon> http://www.gnome-cn.org/getstart/
<EricNeon> we will named it
<EricNeon> now ,we call it as gar-cn
<WildCode> jdub: any suggestions?
<jdub> WildCode: no, perhaps when Kamion is around, he can help you (UK time)
<jdub> EricNeon: cool :-)
<jdub> EricNeon: you don't have ubuntu on your preinstalled gnome page ;-0
<jdub> ;-)
<WildCode> I'll do the install again and write down every step so it "might" be able to be reproduced ...
<EricNeon> today I'll test garnome2.9.1
<EricNeon> hoho,I'll do it
<EricNeon> ubuntu~
<hcker2000> oh well i guess i can play net hack for 10 hours
<jdub> EricNeon: do all chinese gnome users input with pin yin?
<EricNeon> there are alot of pepole at chinese used ubuntu
<EricNeon> no,we input with any chineseinput
<jdub> EricNeon: do most know pin yin?
<EricNeon> pinyin,WuBi,so on
<EricNeon> every chinese must stady pinyin at school
<jdub> really?
<jdub> wow
<EricNeon> yes,must
<jdub> my fiance speaks mandarin
<jdub> and said that when she was there, no one understood when she wrote in pin yin :)
<jdub> but now she has learnt to write in characters
<jdub> i only know a little bit
<jdub> ni hao :-)
<EricNeon> cool!
<escoz> hi guys
<jdub> hola escoz
<escoz> does anybody knows where can I install mysql-server from?
<|QuaD|> escoz: apt-get
<escoz> i tried apt-get install mysql-server, but it says that the package is not on the repository
<jdub> escoz: it's available in the main repository
<mazzabr> ok.
<EricNeon> pin yin is chinese nation standard
<mazzabr> ubuntu newbie here.
<escoz> this is what I'm getting: Package mysql-server is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jdub> escoz: hve you done an apt-get update?
<mazzabr> ex-slackware.
<escoz> yes..
<jdub> escoz: that is very strange :)
<|QuaD|> escoz: apt-cache search?
<mazzabr> I have some problems here.
<mazzabr> eth0 is being configured at startup.
<jdub> escoz: what are the uncommented lines in your sources.list?
<mazzabr> including default route.
<mazzabr> it shouldn't be happening.
<EricNeon> complete with PL of CHina ,taiwan,hongkong
<escoz> ok, thanks a lot jdub
<mazzabr> how can I disable eth0 boot setup?
<escoz> the main repository was not setup..
<escoz> i don't know why, but anyway.. :) thanks a lot
<jdub> mazzabr: either turn it off with the networking dialogue, or remove the 'auto eth0' line in /etc/network/interfaces
<mazzabr> I used to edit rc.inet1.
<mazzabr> /etc/network/interfaces.
<mazzabr> jdub, thanks. I'm not used to SysV init.
<childe> Hello. I've enabled XComposite in xorg.conf, and how to enable Metacity's dropshadow?
<mazzabr> another question.
<mazzabr> how can I be sure that my video card is correctly configure.
<mazzabr> ?
<jdub> childe: that's a build-time thing, and metacity's composite support is b0rk atm.
<jdub> childe: best to install xcompmgr and try it.
<mazzabr> I have an ATi Radeon 9200.
<jdub> mazzabr: is it working properly?
<mazzabr> jdub, it's working ok at slackware.
<childe> idub: So I can't get dropshadow without re-compile Metacity?
<jdub> childe: you won't be able to do it with metacity at the moment. use xcompmgr (which runs along side metacity).
<mazzabr> jdub, when using slackware I used to run a 3d app to verify frame-rate. I'm afraid this app is not avaiable in Ubuntu.
<EricNeon> xcompmgr intrude more memory
<childe> jdub: EricNeon: What's the best way to get dropshadow in GNOME?
<escoz> another question.. is there any easy way (apt-get) to get the microsoft fonts?
<jdub> mazzabr: glxgears ought to be there. but is your video card working in ubuntu?
<jdub> escoz: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<escoz> thanks !: )
<jdub> childe: install xcompmgr!
<mazzabr> jdub, it's working.
<smeg_> i want to install Mono and there is no debian package at the site is there another one elsewhere?
<mazzabr> jdub, 1280x1024 including.
<jdub> smeg_: there are packages for mono in universe
<childe> jdub: But I can't find the xcompmgr package in the repository?
<EricNeon> letm think
<jdub> mazzabr: so i deduce that it's correctly configured :)
<jdub> childe: it's in daniels's repository, mentioned on ubuntu-devel
<mazzabr> jdub, : yes, it is!
<mazzabr> 2862 frames in 5.0 seconds = 572.400 FPS
<mazzabr> 3012 frames in 5.0 seconds = 602.400 FPS
<mazzabr> jdub, now fullscreen:
<mazzabr> 375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 75.000 FPS
<mazzabr> 379 frames in 5.0 seconds = 75.800 FPS
<childe> jdub: Please tell me how to get that package, or how to add daniels's repository to my sources.list.
<mazzabr> IMO it's good enough.
<Deft> jdub, has anything bad happened to users-admin recently? I seem to have thrown myself out of video and plugdev by running the latest version
<jdub> Deft: on hoary/
<jdub> ?
<jdub> childe: you'll have to get his deb line from his post on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<|QuaD|> 15794 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3158.800 FPS
<mazzabr> |QuaD|, full screen?
<|QuaD|> no
<mazzabr> |QuaD|, which video card?
<Deft> jdub, yes, the version with the fancy UI for selecting groups
<|QuaD|> 1379 frames in 5.0 seconds = 275.800 FPS
<|QuaD|> some old nvidia that i am dual monitoring on
<jdub> Deft: could be broken in hoary :)
<mazzabr> |QuaD|, well, I'm satisfied, I'm able to run NFSU 1024x768 full quality.
<Deft> jdub, Ok, I'll leave it for a few more versions before I look into it then
<|QuaD|> 2x 1280x1024
<mazzabr> |QuaD|, old nvidea? which one?
<|QuaD|> ti4600
<mazzabr> |QuaD|, honestly, much better then Radeon 9200 :o)
<mazzabr> 64bits. :o)
<|QuaD|> haha
<gen> i get 200 fps in glxgears, beat that
<gen> hurr
<billytwowilly> is there any way to make the file copy dialouge boxes more verbose? ie show me the speed at which it is being copied?
<mazzabr> |QuaD|, paid so little in this video card.
<|QuaD|> heh
<mazzabr> |QuaD|, for now is enough.
<usual|tv> 16981 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3396.200 FPS
<|QuaD|> tiem for me to build a new comp, with new vidcard
<escoz> escoz@escoztest:~ $ glxgears
<escoz> 2203 frames in 5.0 seconds = 440.600 FPS
<mazzabr> mazza@bloodwarz:~ $ glxgears
<mazzabr> 2862 frames in 5.0 seconds = 572.400 FPS
<Gwildor> i get lik 4k with radeon 7000
<escoz> crapy old video card.. :)
<usual|tv> geforce4
<usual|tv> ti
<Gwildor> 4k fps
<Gwildor> its crazy.....default mesa drivers and all
<mazzabr> sometimes an old video card is enough
<usual|tv> nvidia
<Els|lappy> can some one help me, i'v just installed ubuntu, and i can;t get to any web pages, i do have in ip address and i can ping the domains.
<gen> i have a gf2 gts haha
<Gwildor> Els|lappy, you talking to us on the ubuntu box?
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, same problem here.
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, using adsl?
<usual|tv> 21428 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4285.600 FPS
<Els|lappy> Gwildor : nope,
<Els|lappy> mazzabr  : yep
<Gwildor> there you go usual|tv
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : just solved here.
<usual|tv> :)\
<Els|lappy> <-- adsl modem, router wifi combo :) (dlink dsl-g604t)
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : probably the problem is that you already have your eth0 configured using DHCP.
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : default in instalation.
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : try this
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, comment auto eth0
<usual|tv> maybe I'll put up video tutorials of how to do things in ubuntu
<usual|tv> heh
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<lil_anthony> woo hoo finally figured out how to make gmplayer not give me the alsa /dev/mixer error i'm happy now :)
<Gwildor> lol
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : took note?
<mazzabr> :o)
<Els|lappy> yep
<mazzabr> Els, see y ou in 5 minutes.
<Els|lappy> lol
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, gogogo!
* Els|lappy forgot how to use vi
<mazzabr> :o)
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, hmm... use i to insert
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : use esc to stop inserting
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : use :w to save
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : use :q to quit
<lil_anthony> would be against the rules to post a link a free ebook that i find very useful to learn linux? just trying to help is why i ask
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : you can also use pico, installed by default.
<Els|lappy> can;t save the file, because it's read only
<billytwowilly> does ubuntu have nforce2 support built in? Will I be able to get the network card up and running with the install cd?
<Gwildor> lil_anthony, you can pm them too me :)
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : you must use root
<lil_anthony> alright
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : if already root, try :w!
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, but default installation makes this file rw-r--r--
* Els|lappy now can;t rember if ubuntu asked him to set up a root password
<Els|lappy> or can;t i su as root from my own account ?
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : it didn't for me
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : at GRUB select recovery boot :o)
<childe> bg
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : you'll get a root shell.
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : passwd to a password you'll won't forget
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : boot again. :o)
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : I'm getting good on it :o)
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, What else?
<aasic1> Can someone please help me with adding something to startup?
<aasic1> cron ?  init?
<mazzabr> aasic1, : first you need to create a startup script.
<aasic1> .sh?
<mazzabr> aasic1, like de ones you can find in /etc/init.d
<aasic1> okay
<mazzabr> aasic1, then you need to decide in which runlevel it'll run.
<mazzabr> aasic1, once done, you take a look at rc.<runlevel>
<mazzabr> I mean, /etc/rc.<runlevel>
<mazzabr> aasic1, : at rc.runlevel there are only links, basically to init.d
<mazzabr> aasic1, links are executed in alphabetical order.
<mazzabr> aasic1, : all you have to do is name your link so it is executed at the right time.
<mazzabr> aasic1, : clear?
<aasic1> yeah
<aasic1> hmm
<aasic1> if it changes anything, it's httpd
<Els|lappy> mazzabr : still not working
<mazzabr> Now it's my turn to ask. where can I find documentation about how to create .deb to Ubuntu repositories.
<mazzabr> aasic1, httpd must be started after inetd
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : wtf!
<Els|lappy> <- is useing dhcp on a router
<ubuntu_hp> hi
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, how does your adsl works?
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : may I ask the adsl provider?
<Els|lappy> nildram
<ubuntu_hp> anyone using ubuntu on HP pavillion laptops?
<Els|lappy> but it's 1 ip shaired between 5 pcs
<mazzabr> the adsl modem?
<Els|lappy> dlink dsl-g604t
<childe> jdub: I've installed xcompmgr, but after I used it, when I maximize a window, it occupied all the screen, even covered the GNOME panel.
<childe> Is it xcompmgr's bug or GNOME's bug?
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : 5 pcs? 5 real IPs?
<electroglas> Anyone know why smb network browsing quit working on Hoary?
<jdub> childe: bit of both, really :)
<ubuntu_hp> brb guy.. ")
<Els|lappy> 5 interil ip (192.168.1.* )
<childe> jdub: Have you got the same error when you use it?
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : and a internet router.
<jdub> childe: yes
<Els|lappy> mazzabr  : bingo
<electroglas> I did a fresh install of Warty and smb worked fine. I then changed to Hoary and it quit...
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : so you should't have removed that both lines.
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, and you shouldn't also run pppoeconf
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : simply configure eth0 using DHCP.
<mazzabr> it should work :o/
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : have you ever tried this?
<childe> jdub: OK. But at least I can show my screenshot to my friend who use Mac OS X.
<electroglas> "smb:///" is not a valid location error on accessing Windows network
<Els|lappy> did not run pppoeconf, but told ubuntu to use dhcp
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : mistery.......
<gen> electroglas, i get it also
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, sincerely, i don't know.
<gen> doesnt break sharing to ubuntu by other machines though
<mazzabr> Els|lappy, : i came from slacware TODAY.
<mazzabr> Els|lappy:  jdub gave some initial light, and now I'm walking on my on legs.
<imanewbie> I've just installed ubuntu
<imanewbie> how do I log as root?
<gen> why would you want that
<imanewbie> cause I have been using linux for ages and I want to install flash, java and this kind of crap
<Els|lappy> tbh, i think my router is b0rked
<gen> so use sudo
<imanewbie> sudo passwd root
<imanewbie> ?
(ilmari/#ubuntu) imanewbie: do as you were told during the install, use sudo
(ilmari/#ubuntu) sudo -s gives you a shell
<electroglas> imanewbie - I believe your normal user password will do everything you need
<Els|lappy> hole, well, thanks for the help mazzabr
<mazzabr> see ya.
<imanewbie> cant I damm log as root? =(
<electroglas> Loss of smb support reported as bug Bug #4031 on https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4031. Anyone else lose smb with Hoary? Any ideas on how to fix it?
<imanewbie> I want to log as root so I can use apt-get =/
<jdub> imanewbie: use sudo
<jdub> imanewbie: search the FAQ for root to find out more about this
<jdub> imanewbie: root is disabled in ubuntu :)
<imanewbie> whut?!
(ilmari/#ubuntu) imanewbie: you were told during the install
<Ruffian|Q|> Everyone, join #dualboot
<Gwildor> #dualboot
<jdub> electroglas: looks like it wasn't built
<Gwildor> tis empty
(ilmari/#ubuntu) imanewbie: use sudo. (or aptitude or synaptic, which do it for you)
(ilmari/#ubuntu) imanewbie: 'sudo -s' gives you a root shell
<jdub> better to use sudo su -
<jdub> so you don't mess up root's environment
(ilmari/#ubuntu) shoudln't 'sudo -H -s' do the same trick?
<imanewbie> oki I got it
<jdub> ilmari: not entirely, no
<imanewbie> can't I do apt-get install licq?!
<imanewbie> can't find the package =(
<jdub> imanewbie: use gaim (licq is in universe, which is unsupported - you'll have to enalbe universe yourself if you want to use it)
<Ruffian|Q|> Hey everybody, I am trying to get #dualboot started (im the op).  And Im looking for some good ops, with good dual boot experience!  So please join, and help out!
<escoz> thanks a lot guys,
<escoz> thanks, jdub
<escoz> good night
<imanewbie> how do I installl kde?
<Hikaru79> imanewbie, you could use Synaptic
<Amaranth> oh, heh
<Amaranth> the ubuntu update manager is a GNOME thing
<Amaranth> they just rebrand it
<Amaranth> it's new
<jdub> it was written for ubuntu
<imanewbie> Dudes thanks a lot I think I got it all bye
<Nefarous> ndiswrapper question with ubuntu, my wlan0 i/f won't start on boot, I still have to type ifup wlan0 (via sudo) and I even have "auto wlan0" in my interfaces file, help?
<BWF89> hey
<BWF89> anyone there?
<Nefarous> I am here ...
<BWF89> yay!
<BWF89> I can't copy Ubuntu to my HDD partition 5. weird
<imanewbie> hail, sorry bug again, but how do I use apt-get to install kde?
<Riddell> imanewbie: sudo apt-get install kde
<cbpye> w00t
<Riddell> or `sudo apt-get install kdelibs kdebase` if you don't want everything
<cbpye> got NVidia drivers going
<Riddell> imanewbie: you need to have universe allowed
<Nefarous> BWF89: more detail?
<|QuaD|> imanewbie: if you are a newbie, why are you going to kde?
<|QuaD|> why not use the one that is meant for ubuntu
<BWF89> Nef: when Ubuntu live cd boots up it gives me all my options and says "copy to hdd parition 1" why doesn't it have HDD partition 5?
<Nefarous> BWF89: hmmm, haven't used the live CD myself, just the install CD ...
<BWF89> I tried to install Fefora Core 2 to my partition 5 and it wouldn't work either
<cbpye> Hi, My name's CBPye, I'm somewhat new to debain-ish distros, and was wondering how I could easily install this deb I downloaded?
<BWF89> NOTE: Partition 5 is my WinXP backup partition. I deleted it to try to install Linux
<BWF89> it's only 2.75 gigs
<Nefarous> BWF89: what's fdisk -l say for that partition?
<BWF89> what
<Nefarous> BWF89: can you determine what partition type it is, etc?
<thoreauputic> cbpye: the answer is probably: don't. Instead use the synaptic package manager
<BWF89> I think it's FAT32
<BWF89> i THINK
<thoreauputic> cbpye: what is the .deb?
<Ruffian|Q|> Anyone here who knows alot about dual booting, please join #dualboot.  I am trying to get it started to help people out with multiple bootloaders (GRUB, GDBS tm, LILO, Windows Loader, and others)  Please join, and if you qualify, you get ops!
<cbpye> point2play 1.3.2 (I'm a transgaming subscriber)
<Nefarous> BWF89: maybe it's trying to keep you from shooting yourself in foot ... hmmm, ...
<imanewbie> cant  Iapt-get install kde?
<Ruffian|Q|> yes
<Ruffian|Q|> just dont be using it
<imanewbie> how?
<Nefarous> BWF89: again, I haven't dealt with live cd ... it was pretty straightforward with the install
<BWF89> I'm saving up to get my own PC so I won't have to worry for awhile
<BWF89> I just use this live cd so I can use IRC chat
<Nefarous> cbpye: use dpkg --install <filename>.deb
<thoreauputic> cbpye: OK in that case it won't be in the repositories. You can try using :  sudo dpkg -i <name_of_deb>
<BWF89> does anyone know what "internet time" is?
<thoreauputic> either dpkg -i or dpkg --install should work
<Nefarous> ndiswrapper question with ubuntu, my wlan0 i/f won't start on boot, I still have to type ifup wlan0 (via sudo) and I even have "auto wlan0" in my interfaces file, help?
<deFrysk> time waisted
<socomm> BWF89: http://www.google.com
<BWF89> it says it's @994 internet time now
<BWF89> k
<jdub> BWF89: it's a wacky thing swatch thought would be a good idea
<jdub> BWF89: kinda like decimal time ;)
<cbpye> w00t
<cbpye> workin'
<BWF89> what is decmal time?
<thoreauputic> Nefarous: quick and dirty solution might be to edit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh and add that command at the end (not really the "Debian way" but should work)
<Nefarous> thoreauputic: thanks ...
<cbpye> thanks for the help guys
<BWF89> you guys want to read something funny? http://www.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/11/22/2247248
<jdub> BWF89: time based on 10 rather than 12
<thoreauputic> Nefarous: try it and see... I think it will work: obviously you need to use sudo to edit that file
<BWF89> hmmm
<cbpye> I may end up liking Ubuntu.  dpkg is enough like slackware's installpkg to make me feel at home.
<jdub> BWF89: (or really, 10000 or whatever swatch used)
<BWF89> but we have 24 hours not 20
<jdub> BWF89: internet time uses 10000 clicks or something
<jdub> BWF89: it's totally different
<jdub> BWF89: and also totally irrelevant ;)
<BWF89> it's just something they put on ubuntu so they can say AH HA! WE HAVE GOT INTERNET TIME! and windows doesn't kind of thign right
<socomm> BWF89: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_time
<jdub> BWF89: no, it's a gnome thing. i don't know why it hasn't been removed yet.
<ajmitch_> jdub: surely there'd be thousands of users complaining if it's removed?
<socomm> BWF89: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_time
<jdub> ajmitch_: somehow i don't think so :)
<socomm> BWF89: that's probably the one you'd like to read.
<BWF89> pretty interesting thx
<BWF89> gotta go to bed
<BWF89> cya guys tomarrow
<ajmitch_> jdub: do you know if anyone is working on a gnome nx client?
<jdub> ajmitch_: nup, haven't heard
<socomm> ajmitch_: I'm sure there are millions of users that don't know of it's exsistence [sp?] . :^P
<BWF89> CYA
<ajmitch_> jdub: ok, I just thought it might be useful, since the libs are available under the GPL
<htaccess> ajmitch_: where you ever in DunLUG?
<jdub> ajmitch_: it'd be g-rad
<ajmitch_> htaccess: yes
<htaccess> thought i recognised thename
<ajmitch_> heh
<ajmitch_> I'm just in aus for a few weeks
<|QuaD|> what are decent ide's other than kdevelop?
<|QuaD|> comparable for gtk
<cbpye> anyone know how to enable scrollwheel-on-the-desktop-for-changing-workspaces?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) |QuaD|: anjuta
<thoreauputic> |QuaD|: anjuta is one
<|QuaD|> any others?
<socomm> anjuta is *the one*
<|QuaD|> heh
<socomm> Eclipse maybe?
<|QuaD|> i was just curious what choices were out there
<ubuntu_hp> hello
<socomm> Hello.
<ubuntu_hp> need some help with configuring sound on my hp laptop :)
<socomm> |QuaD|: Anjuta is probably the best alternative to kdevelop.
<|QuaD|> ok :)
<ubuntu_hp> anyone?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) hrmm
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) im doing an upgrade and anythign whcih does something this > 11:58 <@neil> tat
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) not that
<htaccess> obviously doensnt know about the freenode school of dont ask to ask just ask
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) gconftool-2 --makefile-install-rule /usr/share/gconf/schemas/yelp.schemas
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) that
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) just sits there, if i strace it its hung on a poll()
<mass> hmm, any hints on getting cyrus working? I'm having cyrus probs
<socomm> Don't you just hated when people come on here and ask for help?
<socomm> :^P
<ajmitch_> socomm: sure, but isn't that why most people come here? :)
<ubuntu-geek> any channel ops around?
<mass> hmm, I don't mind at all
<ajmitch_> helping people can be good
<|rufius|> yay for splits!
<socomm> Yikes, NetSplit.
<neighborlee> hey guys does ubuntu have kde now as well ?
<neighborlee> verifying for someone
<neighborlee> you know..windows converts LOL
<deFrysk> not really
* neighborlee ducks
<socomm> neighborlee: you mean as on the CD?
<neighborlee> no...in repos.
<socomm> neighborlee: it is in the default reps.
<neighborlee> I thought it might be
<socomm> s/reps/repos
<neighborlee> ok thx
<neighborlee> yeah
<socomm> Yeah just `apt-get install kde', all should be well.
* deFrysk is not sure if that would do it
<jdub> socomm: it's in the unsupported universe repo.
<socomm> jdub: but it's there. :^/
<imanewbie> anyone using kde?
<thoreauputic> I try to avoid it, but very occasionally I do </joke>
<ajmitch_> yes, but on sid, not ubuntu
<EricNeon> ubuntu=debian+gnome
<EricNeon> no kde
<imanewbie> =/
<thoreauputic> EricNeon: it's possible to install KDE
<EricNeon> possible?
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, lol
<thoreauputic> EricNeon: scroll up ;)
<imanewbie> how is it possible?
<neighborlee> EricNeon, and i'm glad of it...enough kde already LOL
<deFrysk> start with kdebase and continue from there
<thoreauputic> quote>> <jdub> socomm: it's in the unsupported universe repo.
<deFrysk> the kde metapack does not work
<need_help> hello room
<EricNeon> I had not used KDE
* thoreauputic looks for a room... no , only seems to be a channel...
<need_help> any tips on configuring alsa?
<socomm> EricNeon: I've installed kde from the Universe repo without much fuss, but that was a few months back.
<EricNeon> lol
<thoreauputic> need_help: waiting for the right phase of the moon and sacrificing your first-born can help
<jjh> I concur
<EricNeon> many pepole like talk about KDE or gnome in chinese
<EricNeon> they maybe brush day and day
<imanewbie> how do I change my repositories for universal?
<socomm> need_help: why don't you tell us what your problem is, we may be able to help.
<socomm> imanewbie: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<EricNeon> apt-setup
<need_help> sure.. was scared to open my mouth after that!
<EricNeon> choose a mirrors near by you
<Lowry> Are the forums ok http://www.ubuntuforums.org/?
<Lowry> I get the test page
<need_help> im trying to get sound up on my laptop
<need_help> its using the atiixp driver
<need_help> i can modprobe it okay.. but .. kinda lost how to proceed after that
<imanewbie> socomm: thx
<thoreauputic> need_help: if it works when you modprobe it, put it in /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> then it should load on boot
<need_help> i can modprobe the module. but alsamixer doesnt work.
<need_help> it fails. no sound device found
<thoreauputic> need_help: try running alsaconf after you modprobe
<need_help> is alsaconf installed by default?
<thoreauputic> sudo alasconf actually
<socomm> need_help: yes
<thoreauputic> *alsaconf
<need_help> thanks.. trying now
* thoreauputic kinda likes the typo "alasconf"
<need_help> yeah.. lol.. alas..
<thoreauputic> oh , alas , me alsa has gone away, .... lalala
<EricNeon> hoho
<imanewbie> use a walkman =)
<need_help> umm guys.. cant find alsaconf
<EricNeon>  dining
<thoreauputic> "Alas, poor alsa, I knew him well... a fellow of infinite jest"
* thoreauputic joins #hamlet
<zuluwarrior> hi
<jmhodges> heya
<jmhodges> madsen, the fix from last night didnt work :-/
<mitochondyu> hot question!~
<mitochondyu> how to make xscreensaver to use as wallpaper?
<mitochondyu> anyone?
* thoreauputic hands zuluwarrior an assegai and runs for his life
<socomm> mitochondyu: -root
<zuluwarrior> i had some general questions about ubuntu, being a newbie at linux and it looking really good
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: find the hck you want, and run it on the root window
<jmhodges> ok, im on the ubuntu live cd and i've got a ubuntu partition on this drive that i can't reach due to a windows install overwriting the MBR
<jmhodges> how the heck do i get it back to the way it was?
<mitochondyu> ????
<mitochondyu> xscreensaver -root>?
<mitochondyu> am really newb here
<mitochondyu> sprry
<zuluwarrior> knoppix
<socomm> mitochondyu: you need to run the screen saver with the -root flag.
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: no
<jmhodges> i tried using the grub command line, but "install (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2" didnt seem to do it
<mitochondyu> an example will be really appreciated
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: hold on a minute
<mitochondyu> very newb here
<mitochondyu> thanks alot tho
<socomm> mitochondyu: let me check.
<mitochondyu> thanks so
<jmhodges> can anybody help me with my grub-fu ?
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: for instance, firat try running e.g.  /usr/lib/xscreensaver/drift
<socomm> mitochondyu: the screen saver are under /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: it should run in a window (run it from a terminal, just as above)
<need_help> socomm.. sorry pal.. but I cant find alsaconf
<mitochondyu> ok so i type,  xscreensaver -root /usr,,....???
<socomm> mitochondyu: you can run a screensaver like so /usr/lib/xscreensaver/goop -root
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: the -root option is given to the particular program
<mitochondyu> ok let me try thanks alot guys
<s0cks> Hey people
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: no, you type /usr/lib/xscreensaver/name-of-hack-here -root
<jjh> jmhodges: man grub-install
<socomm> need_help: apt-cache search alsaconf
<need_help> trying
<socomm> need_help: apt-get install alsa-utils
<need_help> alsa utils is installed
<Lowry> later
<socomm> make sure you typed alsaconf not alasconf
<socomm> :P
<thoreauputic> need_help: you need to run alsaconf with sudo, BTW
<socomm> yeah sudo alsaconf
<thoreauputic> socomm: heheh
<need_help> yup.. running it
<need_help> with sudo
* thoreauputic weeps "Alas for alasconf!"
<jmhodges> jjh, i've..
<jmhodges> argh..
<socomm> hmmm doesn't seem like alsaconf is here
<need_help> yeah.. where the hell did it go?
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<mitochondyu> hmmm... it will display it in a window box, but not as wallpaper
<zuluwarrior> is the kernel that is installed with ubuntu heavily modified, or can one install a vanilla kernel? Or, instead does ubuntu include the kernel sources with installation?
<mitochondyu> :((
<jmhodges> jjh, that doesn't work at all, it gives me issues about missing /lib files
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: it will - you just need the right -root flag
<need_help> thanks.. guys ..
<need_help> be back in a lil while
<mitochondyu> using -root dont display anything
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: see if there's a man page for the hack you are running
<mitochondyu> hack?
<jmhodges> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hda1/boot/grub/ /dev/hda
<jmhodges> cp: listing attributes of `//lib/grub/i386-pc/stage1': Unknown error 524
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: this is in gnome, right?
<mitochondyu> yupe
<socomm> mitochondyu: that's because nautilus is over your -root window
<mitochondyu> oh so what to do?
<jjh> jmhodges: did you mount your ubuntu partition?
<socomm> kill nautilus
<jmhodges> jjh, well yes
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: gnome has a silly thing where it writes on the root window -- as a result things that want to run on that window don't get seen
<socomm> or find the name of the nautilus window
<jmhodges> jjh, and i also try /mnt/hda1
<jjh> jmhodges: chroot into it and try running grub-install
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: what socomm says ^^^
<mitochondyu> ok, guess am gonna kill nautilus and try again
<mitochondyu> thanks again guys
<zuluwarrior> are the kernel sources included with the install cd?
<jmhodges> jjh, that doesn't work since chroot does not create the proper /devs
<socomm> zuluwarrior: think so, though not installed by default.
<jmhodges> er.. /dev's
<zuluwarrior> i have some patches i must apply for my hardware :|
<thoreauputic> zuluwarrior: I don't think so
<jmhodges> i've been down this road before..
<jjh> ok
<zuluwarrior> wow, 2 different answeres hehe
<socomm> zuluwarrior: mount the cd and see for yourself.
<Rene_S> I can come up with something and make it 3 if ya like
<jmhodges> jjh, /sbin/grub-install: line 479: /dev/null: Permission denied
<jmhodges> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<s0cks> Hey people.
<jmhodges> the first of those two is repeated ~10 times
<jjh> you're root too?
<thoreauputic> why would kernel sources be on the CD? Few people would need them , and they are apt-gettable
<jjh> oh, I see what you mean
<socomm> thoreauputic: for those who don't have access to the internet.
<jmhodges> jjh, yes, i am :)
<socomm> thoreauputic: and to roll your own kernel :^/
<jmhodges> jjh, its a root terminal, and then i tossed sudo on top of that just to be sure
<thoreauputic> socomm: ah, but then you would need a seven CD set a-la-Debian ;-)
<zuluwarrior> because thoreauputic, i have patches i must install for my hardware to work properly, like the battery indicator and other acpi stuff
<socomm> thoreauputic: the kernel is only like ~30 megs.
<thoreauputic> zuluwarrior: yes, I understand - maybe what you need is linux-headers or linux-source
<zuluwarrior> oh maybe, i am new to linux so i dont know
<cbpye> anyone got a source address for synaptic that will include wxPython or PyGTK?
<socomm> ~35.4 to be exact.
<jjh> jmhodges: so there are no dev's under the chrooted directory?
<thoreauputic> they changed the name from kernel-headers I believe
<zuluwarrior> can you use the linux source to somehow inject the patches into the kernel?
<socomm> zuluwarrior: you can compile modules and load them that way.
<socomm> zuluwarrior: but if you have to patch the whole kernel, you'll have to roll your own.
<zuluwarrior> oh that sounds complicated :|
<bborkk> cbpye: Which version of wxPython are you looking for?
<zuluwarrior> that is what i have to do though
<jmhodges> jjh, no, chroot just doesn't make the proper devs.. even though im root, it claims that /dev/null cannot be touched by grub-install
<socomm> zuluwarrior: not really.
<jmhodges> which is ludicrous
<socomm> zuluwarrior: it's a snap once you get the hang of it.
<cbpye> bborkk: one that works well with BitTornado.
<socomm> zuluwarrior: http://linuxjunior.org/cgi-bin/pet/pet.cgi?SUBMIT=Display&id=110
<jmhodges> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/hda
<jmhodges> /sbin/grub-install: line 477: /dev/null: Permission denied
<zuluwarrior> so if install ubuntu, and then apt-get the kernel sources, and then apply the patches, and then roll the kernel, it would work? and nothing that worked before would be broken?
<jmhodges> crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1, 3 Oct 29 15:15 /dev/null
<jmhodges> see?
<jjh> I see
<socomm> zuluwarrior: yes assuming that you use ubuntu's kernel config.
<zuluwarrior> yes that is what i would use i suppose
<bborkk> cbpye: Well, there's a big difference between wxPython 2.4 and 2.5.
<socomm> zuluwarrior: yes that should do it, just the same kernel with new functionality.
<zuluwarrior> cool
<zuluwarrior> i think i almost have enough confidence to install this ubuntu :O
<bborkk> cbpye: 2.4 should be available from any standard Debian unstable repository.  2.5 is available from experimental repositories.  Check the Debian packages website for exact addresses.
<socomm> zuluwarrior: good luck.
<socomm> I'm off to bed now, cya guys.
<zuluwarrior> good night
<jmhodges> so anyone know whtas going on with this?
<jmhodges> ..
<bborkk> Anyone have any success with ACPI, wireless (ipw2200), and a FireGL card working together in harmony?
<jmhodges> argh! i have so much in that partition.. fsck
<jmhodges> oh fsck.. apparently my stage2 file is missing
<wildcode> anyone here installed fglrx-driver without issue ... I get it installed and use the fglrxconfig, but X is refusing to use the fglrx driver ... it keeps telling me its using indirect more
<wildcode> mode
<wildcode> its also saying that XFree86-DRI extention is missing
<billytwowilly> I'm trying to create a 120 gig partition on a 160 gig drive so I can software raid it with 2 120 gig drives. It won't create a 120 gig partion, just 119.9 saying 120 is too large. Why is this doing that?
<Tomcat_> Uh.
<Tomcat_> 120 Gig sounds like one of those magical addressing marks...
<billytwowilly> the 120's show a primary partition of 120.0 GB
<billytwowilly> it's 137 gb isn't it?
<billytwowilly> This is a brand new nforce2 board
<Tomcat_> Yeah 137 as well, but I think I've read something about 120 GB-problems as well...
<Tomcat_> Mh...
<billytwowilly> can you point me to anything?
<Tomcat_> No idea then.
<Tomcat_> No, I'm not really one of the techies here anyway. :)
<Chib1> My partition is 10 gigs D:
<Chib1> 160*
<billytwowilly> oh well... 400 mb isn't that big a deal I suppose..
<wildcode> ok, got fglrx working, eventually
<wildcode> can someone please explain why I can only use 1 net application at a time, ie: if I try to open the browser and goto goole, I get dns issues, but if I close xchat then open the browser and goto google, it works np
<nevyn> that's whack.
<Tomcat_> wildcode: Bad router or modem?
<Tomcat_> I've heard that some routers have problems with the many connections of P2P apps... maybe yours has taken it a step further. :)
<wildcode> Tomcat_, nar, works fine in windows without touching the router
<Tomcat_> Oh, alright.
<billytwowilly> hmm.
<mario> Hello
<billytwowilly> the software raid thing says "When RAID is configured, no additional changes to the partitions in the disks containing phsical volumes are allowed." Does this mean I can't change partitions on the same disk as a software raid partition, or just that I can't change the partitions in the software raid?
<mario> I found a bug on Eye of GNOME, may be it's reported, or isn't a bug, but in two Ubuntu machine this freeze the system.  When EOG show a image, resize the paned complete to left, and then resize very very slow to right, this freeze my GNOME.
<tolstoy-> is there a nice readme for ssh'ing from one ubuntu to another and running X software?  It used to be so easy...
<stuNNed> tolstoy-, set it in sshd_config then 'ssh -X user@host' afaik
<stuNNed> tolstoy-, and restart sshd of course
<Chib1> tolstoy- FreeNX? :/
<cowbud> java?
<cowbud> FAq
<cowbud> hrmm no match
<cowbud> ahh
<cowbud> :)
<tolstoy-> Hm. sshd_config has ForwardX11 to "yes".  Is that what you meant?  Seemed installed that way.
<stuNNed> yep
<tolstoy-> I'll try the -X
<tolstoy-> Ah, that did it.
<tolstoy-> Who'd've thought.
<billytwowilly> Is the installer supposed to only let me configure a software RAID0 or RAID1 and not RAID5, or have I done something wrong?
<dr_willis> hmm - i set up this windo2ws machine with raid. :P it seemed to help a lot. Need to try it in linux sometime.
<billytwowilly> dr_willis,  linux raid destroys windows raid. Linux can do it in software
<dr_willis> that remminds me - this new machine  i built had a serial ata raid controller that could do raid 0, or raid 1, or raid 1/0 - But I saw no mention of what '1/0' does.
<dr_willis> billytwowilly,  but if the hardware is there - isent it a better idea to let it do it in hardware.
<billytwowilly> dr_willis, Depends. you may well get better performance out of software
<dr_willis> seems most every new motherboard has onboard raid these days. this is the first machine ive actually used it in.
<billytwowilly> dr_willis, you will take a cpu hit though. 15-20 % to do raid 5 on a decent machine.. atleast that's what I've been quoted
<OrngeTide> hrm. ubuntu has the best installation program for a ppc linux distro. nice
<billytwowilly> some onboard raid cards suck hardcore. Your mileage may vary.
<dr_willis> yea - im not even sure what raid 5 does. :P i just wanted SPEED on the xp box.
* OrngeTide is still installing
<dr_willis> OrngeTide,  heh - i used linux on my little old imac ages ago.. and it wasent pretty... :P
<billytwowilly> dr_willis, http://linux.cudeso.be/raid.php
<OrngeTide> dr_willis, ah. i used to run gentoo on this ibook but gentoo got in a wierd state where i couldn't fix it unless i rebuilt gcc for ppc on some other machine. so i gave up on it.
<billytwowilly> basically, raid0= fast, but no fault tolerence, one drive goes and you are screwed for the whole array. raid one is just mirrored. raid 5= parity blocks on each drive so you get fast but you also get fault tolerence
<htaccess_> OrngeTide: do you dual boot osx?
<dr_willis> yea - i am still tyrying to figure out what the MB manual ment by Raid 1/0
<OrngeTide> raid5 can only tolerate single failures. but that's  better than nothing.
<dr_willis> that page mentioons raid 1+0, but not sure they are talking the same.
<billytwowilly> dr_willis, you need 4 drives to do that.
<billytwowilly> dr_willis, basically, it is a raid 0 of 2 or more raid 1 arrays
<OrngeTide> htaccess_, yea. although mainly because linux support for the original airport card is mediocre.
<dr_willis> billytwowilly,  yea thats what i just read.
<dr_willis> so it still makes me wonder what the mb manual ment by raid 1/0 - perhaps they were to refering to a setting where you used EITHER raid 0 or 1
<billytwowilly> dr_willis,  that page is quite decent for explaining. God bless google;)
<dr_willis> But heck - this little box is decent for me now. :P
<OrngeTide> i used to have linux only on this machine. but when i broke down and paid for osx 10.3 i started doing dual boot. (10.3 is a lot faster on this rage128-based ibook than PB - 10.2 was)
<dr_willis> billytwowilly,  right :p i think the mb manual is the error
* OrngeTide prefers software raids to hardware raid.
<billytwowilly> dr_willis, they probably mean RIAD 10
<dr_willis> OrngeTide,  my pooor little imac dv barely handles OS-X :) but it sure looks purty!
<dr_willis> billytwowilly,  heh - i dont see how the MB can do that. it just has 2, serial ata cionectors.
<OrngeTide> we use 48-drive LVM at work. linux performs pretty well. managed to max out the bandwidth of 48 sata150 7200rpm drives just as a few raid5s
<OrngeTide> dr_willis, yea. that's really pushing it for osx.
<dr_willis> OrngeTide,  heh its just a little 'ssh' to the linux box machine. and some light web surfing. so it does its job.
<dr_willis> poor imac's monitor is slowly dieing out on me. *sigh*
<OrngeTide> my ibook is 500mhz and has 256mb ram. so osx is pretty reasonable on it
<dr_willis> yea i need more ram for it. but its barely wiorth the efrfort. the thing is only used a few hrs a month.
<OrngeTide> i use it for a dvd player to my tv (star trek:ds9) while i download stuff, what more could i ask for out of a laptop. :)
<dr_willis> i noticed the imac dv. i got plays dvd.. but when they come out.. they are very very very warm..
<OrngeTide> dr_willis, linux on it with a light-weight window manager (ion, blackbox, etc) would make it a pretty handy remote terminal.
<dr_willis> sad that apple couldent put a little fan in the case at least.
<dr_willis> OrngeTide,  yea. :P i use vnc/ssh on it is about all.
<dr_willis> kids ocasionally use it for web surfing/yahoo when iother pcs are busy
<OrngeTide> they should've but a subwoofer in the case. then to cool it you could turn up the volume and push the hot air out like a pump. :)
<Arioc1> Could someone help me with a widescreen resolution problem?
<OrngeTide> i really like the eMac .. it's cheap and fast. i'm probably going to get one of those next.
<dr_willis> hee hee - i considered ripping apart the imac dv. and trying to get it into a more normal pc case.
<OrngeTide> don't bother. they are worth quite a bit on ebay as is
<OrngeTide> since they have a lot of upgrade potential people(suckers) will pay extra
* billytwowilly doesn't believe in buying mac. Hardware too expensive
<dr_willis> I just build a AMD64 pc
<Arioc1> Anyone?
<billytwowilly> anyone what?
<billytwowilly> oh
<billytwowilly> nm
<OrngeTide> it turns out that an upgradable mac is worth almost as much as the same model that has all the upgrades(processor, ram, hdd, etc)
* Surt missed the question
<Arioc1> Widescreen resolution problem...
* Amaranth . Want . Mac .
<OrngeTide> there are cpu kits for imac dv to do a faster G3 or a G4 on it. even though those kits cost almost as much as a new mac, people will tl buy them on ebay.
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) haha
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) I bought a playstation 2 s/h from EB
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) and I'm selling it for more on ebay
<Surt> you could always run os x on your pc
<Amaranth> i have pearpc
<Surt> k?
<Amaranth> I already run OS X on my PC. :P
<Surt> thanks for sharing
<Rene_S> How well does that work ?
<Amaranth> It doesn't. :P
<Surt> http://infinity.servebeer.com/~surtq/PearPC.jpg
<cowbud> is it just me or does it seem logical that with multi desktops if I open an application then change desktops that application should still appear on the desktop it was originally started on?
<Surt> pearpc works
<Amaranth> I was one of the first to wait the 8 hours for an OS X install on it.
<Amaranth> But it isn't usable.
<Surt> just gotta put a lil elbow greese into it
<cowbud> Amaranth: hah
<Surt> well yeah
<OrngeTide> Surt, i'm trying to get rid of my pcs. pcs stink
<Surt> 8 hours?
<gen> pcs don't stink
<Surt> how crap
<Amaranth> Surt: Did you ever use 0.1?
<OrngeTide> my only pc i like is an 800mhz via c3. :P
<Surt> needs abotu half a gig of memory allocated to it to run decent
<OrngeTide> my athlon is just a pig.
<cowbud> PCs are cheaper hardware
<OrngeTide> yea. *cheap*
<cowbud> and therefore win in my book
<OrngeTide> cheaply made:P
<gen> orngetide, hush
<cowbud> yah well I have sat down at plenty of macs and been surprised at how slow applications react..
<Surt> macs tend to be better hardware if you care to put 4 grand into a machine
* Amaranth want either a Pentium M desktop or iMac G5
<cowbud> I see no insentive to move to Mac
<gen> cowbud, same
<billytwowilly> anyone want to post in here the warty metaverse deb source and save me the trouble of finding another mouse to find it on this computer?
<Amaranth> a Pentium M with SSE3 and x86-64 for the desktop would _rock_
<OrngeTide> Surt, yea. that's the problem i have. I just buy a pcs and use the money left over to buy anime
<Surt> lol
<Amaranth> that thing can run at 600Mhz and use 3.5W of power
<Rene_S> Well Mac does, apparently alot of there new sales are a direct connection from there ipod sales
<OrngeTide> Amaranth, oh man. that would be nice. i wish the pentium m mini-itx boards were more available
<Surt> i find the complete lack of a moderator in here...
<Amaranth> and you can cool it without a fan
<Surt> ...scary
<Surt> lol
<gen> this is so incredibly off topic guys
<Surt> *operator
<Surt> you could run ubuntu on a mac
<OrngeTide> my athlon only has two fans in it. one for the power supply. and one for the radiator. :)
<Surt> so it isn't _that_ ot
<OrngeTide> Surt, i'm installing ubuntu on my ibook right now.
<Surt> lol
<Rene_S> Well if I buy a mac and an Ipod i will be sure to run Ubuntu on it .... back on topic
<Amaranth> What a waste of a good iBook.
<Amaranth> :P
<gen> a newer ibook?
<OrngeTide> nice thing is that ssh seems to work find while it's doing all it's apt-get and final installation crap.
* Surt has 6 80mm fans a 92mm and a 120mm fan in his main box
* Surt is nearly deaf
<OrngeTide> laptops have slow harddrives so this sort of stuff takes forever.
<OrngeTide> gen, no. i have a white dual-usb 500mhz G3 ibook
<gen> k
<Surt> i kinda like os x
* Surt shrugs
<OrngeTide> it's a replacement for my ugly toilet seat ibook g3 that i smashed
<Surt> if i had a newer mac i'd just leave it
<Surt> that reminds me
<Amaranth> OS X > Ubuntu > * ;)
* Surt goes and takes a piss
<Amaranth> Soon DragonflyBSD might move Ubuntu out of the #2 position.
<gen> position in what
<OrngeTide> os x is actually setup better than linux right now for me. there aren't any good linux ppc patches to swap capslock and control. but there is uControl for osx that does a great job at it. (i gotta have ctrl next to A)
* OrngeTide has sun type 6 USB keyboard on all his PCs.
* Surt has the cheapest keyboars he could find at the time on all his PCs
<OrngeTide> well osx doesn't support a lot of my weird junk i have. like i use a funny cheap usb serial adapter on my ibook to debug my gumstix ( http://www.gumstix.com/ )
<OrngeTide> Surt, yea. i used to do that. but i ended up with about 3 cheap keyboards piling up in my trash and thought it was silly
<Amaranth> OrngeTide: damn, i was going to ask you if you were a sun fan right before you pointed that out
* OrngeTide has an interview at Sun wednesday. :)
* Surt looks at his trash
<Surt> :p
<Surt> no keyboards
<Surt> don't think i have ever had a keyboard break on my
<OrngeTide> i have some sparc stations and stuff. but they are too noisey to really play with.
<Surt> *me
<Amaranth> OrngeTide: Threaten to gun down your coworkers if they don't use an OSI approved license for Solaris. :)
<OrngeTide> surt, oh. i'm always breaking them.
<Surt> lol
<Amaranth> all my keyboards where broken by me
<Surt> well that is a different
<Surt> i break mice instead
<Amaranth> the one i'm on now has a busted shift key because i broke one of the clips off when i took the keys off
<OrngeTide> my last keyboard got a whole bottle of water dumped into it at night by my cat. and it just sit there. it swelled up the particle board of my desk and corroded all the contacts on the keyboard.
<RuffianSoldier> Do I need a swap partition on a second HD?  I am going to triple boot Ubuntu on hda, and FC3 and Vector on hdb
<Surt> i have a crap load of cheap logitech mice
<OrngeTide> i managed to fix every key except up arrow and right shift. ... so it went in the trash
<billytwowilly> RuffianSoldier, one swap should be fine
<Surt> RuffianSoldier, no
<billytwowilly> hmm
<OrngeTide> linux 2.6 swap do some smart mapping of sector addresses so swap partitions benchmarks the same as swap files (if the files are mostly contigious)
* billytwowilly forgot how pretty, yet completely unuseable the default gnome config is to him.
<OrngeTide> so if you mainly/only do 2.6 it wouldn't be a terrible thing to use a swapfile
<Surt> how do i allow higher resolutions?
<Surt> in the setup i just clicked through and can only get it up to 1024x768
<OrngeTide> really? yuck:(
<Surt> should pay more attention in the install
<OrngeTide> i need 1900x1024 :P
<Surt> i have a 19 inch monitor
<OrngeTide> er.. 1920x1080
<Surt> so 1280x1024 does it for me
<htaccess_> is there truly no way to have more than one item on the clipboard in gnome??
<OrngeTide> HDTV :)
<OrngeTide> htaccess_, i wonder if those gnome clipboard items show up on xclipboard .. or if they are just special gnome/corba objects
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) OrngeTide: xclipboard
<OrngeTide> i never understood why people would ignore all the thing X gives and reinvent a bunch of it. usually the reinvented stuff doesn't even work as well as X11 from 10 years ago
<htaccess_> when i use wordpress (blog software) you highlight the word you want to create a link with and click the link button and try paste the url you had on the clipboard but now the highlighted word is the one on the clipboard, very annoying but at least in kde you can select the correct item in klipper
<OrngeTide> Lathiat, yea?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) OrngeTide: ya
<OrngeTide> clipboard and selection buffers in x11 are pretty confusing to users. but man is it powerful
<gen> ahaha
<gen> http://www.smoothwall.org
<htaccess_> hmm xclipboard seems to be here, but firefox items dont seem to be on it
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) :q
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) gah
<htaccess_> i like to highlight and click with middle mouse button
<OrngeTide> htaccess_, not even firefox items? hrm. those should be in the selection buffer unless you explicitly told it cut/copy
<htaccess_> no i just highlighted a url in the bar
<OrngeTide> (xterm and xclipboard use the same calls, so if it works in xterm it should work in xclipboard)
<OrngeTide> htaccess_, yea. it's in the selection buffer then
<htaccess_> hmm i can paste it in gnome term but if i run xclipboard its not there
<OrngeTide> xclipboard has two modes.
(lhb/#ubuntu) jdub: ?
<OrngeTide> htaccess_, xcutsel will let you put a selection buffer into the clipboard. then you can see it in xclipboard
<htaccess_> hmm looks like i should try http://gcm.sourceforge.net/
<OrngeTide> selection buffers are only 1 level deep. but clipboard is stackable.
<OrngeTide> hrm. that looks like what you need:)
<htaccess_> OrngeTide: yea, i guess so, ideally i would just like an applet that just works like klipper on gnome
<OrngeTide> i'm anti-gnome and anti-kde. :P
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) step
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) gah
<OrngeTide> i'm a Xaw & motif person myself.
<OrngeTide> openlook was nice too. but it died. :(
<visor> hi everybody
<OrngeTide> openlook kicked openstep's butt. but sun flaked on it.
<htaccess_> i used to run fluxbox but always end up using the distro default cause i cant be bothered installing and custommising each time i upgrade distros
<jdub> lhb: yes?
<OrngeTide> sun has made tons of cool stuff that they later abandoned. it's sad really.
(lhb/#ubuntu) jdub: hi, i saw in a mailing list that you know about multisync
<jdub> lhb: 'know' :)
<OrngeTide> htaccess_, yea. customizations can be annoying. i carry around about 30kb of .vimrc junk wherever I go. i'm thinking I could fit the source to a small text editor in 30kb and just carry that around instead. :P
(lhb/#ubuntu) jdub: wondered if you have deb packages built from the latest cvs version somewhere?
<billytwowilly> woot
(lhb/#ubuntu) jdub: you know, the version that supports evolution 2 nowadays
<OrngeTide> i like ion. it does want i want out of the box. but it's really just a what if 'screen' was your x wm. :P
<billytwowilly> I'm making RAID baby!
<jdub> lhb: no
<OrngeTide> billytwowilly, alright!
<htaccess_> hmm no gcm in debian packages :(
<jdub> lhb: there's a mail on ubuntu-devel that points to a repo with updated versions in it
(lhb/#ubuntu) jdub: really, will have a look, thanks
<OrngeTide> i made a 6Tb raid-0 at work for fun once. thank god xfs doesn't need to fsck
<OrngeTide> yay. ubuntu is done installing. it even started making little sound effects.
<OrngeTide> this brown theme clashes with my ibook though. :P
<visor> OrngeTide: theres plenty of themes ported from macosx to gtk ;)
<visor> OrngeTide: http://art.gnome.org and http://gnome-look.org ;)
<visor> i was thinking on making some kind of blueish theme for gdm/splash so it matches the colors of my theme
<billytwowilly> so will md0 be formatted with the reiserfs already on there or do I have to format it as well?
<OrngeTide> visor, i prefer solid black and white themes. the more it looks like MacOS System 7, the better.
<TongMaster> yeah!
<TongMaster> finally fixed it :)
<TongMaster> ww :)
<visor> OrngeTide: uhmm you dont like child interfaces like osx then? :P
<OrngeTide> billytwowilly, md0 will look like an unitialized block device. so you can format it as whatever filesystem you want to use
<OrngeTide> visor, not really.
<visor> OrngeTide: me neither, but yet, i like something pretty just not too "crystal"
<OrngeTide> i wish apple would get "back to the basics" of user interfaces and usability.
<billytwowilly> OrngeTide, is there a gui type formatting thing for ubuntu?
<OrngeTide> billytwowilly, type formatting?
<OrngeTide> oh. disk thingy. hrm
<OrngeTide> no idea. i'd just do mkreiserfs /dev/md0
<FartClone> qtparted
<visor> smooth scooped its one of the best themes i ever seen so far
<OrngeTide> my idea of gui is having one fullscreen xterm. so i'm not really a good person to ask about gui tools. :P
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) heh same
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) i dont like guis
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) zsh/make/gdb/vim does me sweet
<visor> theres people who will need guis, ever
<billytwowilly> will mkreiserfs /dev/md0 just format the entire partition as reiser?
<jdub> billytwowilly: yes
<OrngeTide> certain kinds of apps should be graphical. but i'm not really into having a bunch of weird desktop icons and buttons and things just to navigate to different apps. i'd rather cycle through them with a hot key or something. :P
<billytwowilly> It's 360 GB. Are there any options I should pass to maximize the benefit for large files? mostly videos and mp3s will be on there.
<OrngeTide> billytwowilly, yup. make sure you don't screw up and give it the wrong thing. or it will hose you good
<OrngeTide> billytwowilly, all file systems are really good at large files. it's small files that they have trouble with.
<billytwowilly> OrngeTide, heh. Ok.
<OrngeTide> billytwowilly, when you mount i'd recommend mounting with notail on your reiser volumes.
<billytwowilly> ok. why? what does notail do?
<OrngeTide> it wastes space, but it will make small file access and appends a lot faster
<OrngeTide> the default leads to suboptimial caching, so notail fixes that as well.
<billytwowilly> ok. is reiser4 stable enough to use yet?
<jdub> billytwowilly: no
<jdub> billytwowilly: neither is reiser3 :)
<OrngeTide> i'd use it. but i always backup my data because i don't trust anything
<OrngeTide> NTFS isn't stable enough to use either. :)
<billytwowilly> hmm. does blocksize: 4096 mean that each block will be 4 mb?
<OrngeTide> billytwowilly, no. 4kB
<cowbud> any coaster debs?
<OrngeTide> i wouldn't tweak the blocksize in reiser... the behavior isn't well tested.
<pastyhermit> can I install ubuntu over network off a floppy disk?
<visor> cowdub: im affraid no
<billytwowilly> hmm.
<visor> i was looking for a burning application too, still cant find one
<visor> a decent one
<billytwowilly> so when it says there are 87889440 blocks that would mean it thinks there are roughly 34 gb of space???
<visor> for gnome of course
<OrngeTide> i think i'm going to uninstall all this gnome nonsense and see if ubuntu survives.
<visor> then you have to load all those deps for kde :S just for kde
<pastyhermit> dudes?
<visor> err, for k3b
<OrngeTide> visor, kde? no...
<jdub> pastyhermit: floppy, no. netboot, yeah.
<OrngeTide> ubuntu is neat and i'd highly recommend it. but i think i probably meant to install debian. since i didn't want a lot of this stuff.
<OrngeTide> like openoffice. what the heck is wrong with just using troff?
<pastyhermit> jdub: :(
<pastyhermit> bleh
<pastyhermit> perhaps I will put gentoo on my P233 :D
<deadshell> OrngeTide,  try thishttp://www.nl.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<Adrenal> i can't install ffmpeg
<OrngeTide> gentoo is great. until it gets confused :P
<pastyhermit> thankx
<Adrenal> some dependency issues
<Adrenal> broken pipe
<OrngeTide> oh and it's python based package mangement takes forever on my 1.7Ghz. i'm sure it will take forever++ on your P233
<OrngeTide> and it takes about 30-40 hours to install gentoo on my 500mhz laptop. i'm guessing it will take 40-50 on your p233 :P
<OrngeTide> deadshell, thanks
<deadshell> np
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) gentoo users gain miniscule speed boosts by compiling their software with hand-tuned compiler flags, which they then throw away by waiting seven hours for an emerge
<deadshell> gentoo is a test to see how long they can keep you at your comp before you throw it thru the window
<OrngeTide> i never did that. i just liked to compile packages that were released only hours ago. debian likes to test stuff before they put it in. i'd rather test it myself than wait. :)
<Adrenal> anyone got anymore tools i can use to convert .wmv to .mov
<Adrenal> prefably an installer, not synaptic
<wartyuser> Hey
<deadshell> Hey
<mirak> hi
<wartyuser> What does warty actually have besides open office that makes it such a big file
<mirak> anyone have problems with sane ?
<wartyuser> I am using it now and it seems to have less than KNoppixe
<wartyuser> *knoppix
<mirak> my tv card is detected as the capture device instead of the scanner
<deadshell> wartyuser, try mepis :)
<jdub> wartyuser: file?
<vincent> Sane only works if you are root.
<jdub> wartyuser: the cd, or...?
<mirak> wartyuser: knoppix is just a lice cd, not a real distibution
<wartyuser> Yeah for the holidays I am getting MEpis, Linspire, FC2, and some others all on cd for 30 bucks 26 cds in all from easylinuxcds.com it is a pretrty good deal
<jdub> wartyuser: the live cd also includes a bunch of windows free software apps.
<deadshell> cable modem i got em for free
<wartyuser> oh okay thanks jdub
<deadshell> o_0
<wartyuser> I Will cehck it out in windows
<jdub> wartyuser: they'll disappear as we fill the cd with more stuff on the live side
<wartyuser> *chec
<wartyuser> oKAY
<mirak> vincent: it doesn't work either
<mirak> I can't choose my scanner
<mirak> sane default to tv card
<vincent> mirak: is it a scsi scanner ? I had to do "modprobe sg" to detect it
<mirak> scsi yes
<wartyuser> Anyways I Have ordered 15 ubuntu cds to give to friends of mien and for them to give to their friends so when I Receive those I WIll explore Warty more than I am now whichI am using a cd I burned cya
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) 987
<OrngeTide> hrm. debian/sarge looks to be 14 isos ...
<mirak> vincent: do a normal pv
<wartyuser> Oh one more q
<wartyuser> Can I run UBUntu from the ramdisk?
<wartyuser> I have 512mb of memory
<mirak> vincent: it doesn't work
<wartyuser> Ill be back to see the answers in a minute
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) wartyuser: no
<vincent> mirak : first tiem I use IRC, tried to chat with you but doesn't seem to work... :-/
<mirak> do opean dialog
<mirak> ot talk here
<vincent> Well lets talk here then.  Open terminal as root, and type "modprobe sg", what does it say ?
<jdub> OrngeTide: only one of which you need to install it.
<mirak> is says nothing
<OrngeTide> jdub, yea. i see the netboot and minimal installs now too.
<vincent> THat's ok don't worry. Now do "ls /ded/sg*" what does it say ?
<OrngeTide> hrm. great. i just locked it up
<mirak> vincent: it's ok it works as root
<mass> is there a way I can get a newer version of subversion on ubuntu? if I build packages, is there a way for me to share them?
<vincent> mirak: you mean xsane found it, and asked you to chose between your TV card and Scanner ?
<mirak> yes
<mirak> but not as a user
<vincent> Yes I know, it's a Ubuntu bug. I think I saw a worfkaround on  www.ubuntuforums.org, but can't remember what it is. Just search the forum you will find it
<billytwowilly> where would I find the mkdev.sh script?
(bob2/#ubuntu) do you meane MAKEDEV?
<billytwowilly> I'm trying to setup lm-sensors. when I run sensors-detect it says "no i2c device files found. use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them."
(bob2/#ubuntu) you should just need to load the i2c modules
<billytwowilly> would MAKEDEV do that?
(bob2/#ubuntu) then udev will make the device nodes
<billytwowilly> I modprobed the one I thought I needed for my nforce2 board
<billytwowilly> i2c_nforce2 is there
<billytwowilly> still no sensors found and I get that message when I run sensors-detect
<billytwowilly> can I run udev?
(bob2/#ubuntu) udev is already running
<billytwowilly> any ideas why sensors-detect isn't working or how to fix it?
<billytwowilly> sensors-detect
<billytwowilly> argh. sorry
(bob2/#ubuntu) ask on the user list I guess, loading the module should make the /dev nodes magically
(bob2/#ubuntu) maybe you loaded the wrong module
(bob2/#ubuntu) tho you'd get  told that by modprobe
<billytwowilly> what should the dev nodes look like?
(bob2/#ubuntu) /dev/i2c I guess
(bob2/#ubuntu) you could find out by reading the sensors-detect script
<billytwowilly> sensors-detect is for figuring out what modules to probe though.
(bob2/#ubuntu) ok
<billytwowilly> so i've modprobed the right one now but sensors doesn't find it..
<billytwowilly> That's the real problem
(bob2/#ubuntu) does dmesg show it's the right one?
<billytwowilly> lspci -v shows that it is the right one according to the docs on the sensor
(bob2/#ubuntu) dmesg is the important thing
<billytwowilly> dmesg shows
<billytwowilly> i2c-adapter i2c-o: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x500
<billytwowilly> and the same thing again but with i2c-1: and 0x5100
<Shadow2> windows has overwritten the mbr on my ubuntu install, is there a way to get grub back without losing the current ubuntu install?
<bigbrother0074> what app can i use to play a .m4a audio file?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: mplayer, totem should do it
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) mplayer plays my video .m4as
<bigbrother0074> Lathiat, they don't seem to want to play them
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Shadow2: oh wait
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: sorry you mean ALAC apple stuff?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Shadow2: sorry not you
<bigbrother0074> Lathiat, i don't know....a friend gave me a soundtrack in that format
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: yeh its probabky apple, you cant play it, its a closed codec with patent restrictions and no ones written a decoder
<bigbrother0074> damn
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) you could play it in itunes for windows but that doesnt help :)
<mexp> Hi there.. Where do I disable ntp sync at boot time? It fails anyway, as the PPPoE is initiated only later?
<bigbrother0074> Lathiat, no, http://www.m4a.com says it's just mpeg 4 audio file --- the nu .mp3
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Shadow2: you need to boot w/ a rescue disk and reinstall grub
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: yes but the only things i am aware of that use m4a atm is apple encoded stuff, and you wont be able to play that
<bigbrother0074> oh
<bigbrother0074> well shit
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Shadow2: try booting w/ the install cd.. you can press escape to see a menu of options
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) Shadow2: I'm not really sure if there is one included.. and I'm not sure how to install grub
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: if you like you can go convince them to release the specs to the gstreamer team so someone can write a decoder :)
<bigbrother0074> Lathiat, wouldn't that be nice of em
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) bigbrother0074: it would, but good luck :P
<atu13439> hey guys i aborted the ubuntu linux installation on my x86 machine after choosing language and country settings now I cant even boot onto WinXP??? Any suggestions
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) atu13439: Define can't boot into WinXP
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) atu13439: What come up / what error / where do you get up to / etc
<atu13439> thanks for the reply...error I get is please insert valid system disk
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) do you have a floppy in your floppy drive
<atu13439> no, no floppy
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) and no cd?
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) ok what you need is some kind of windows bootdisk or CD
<atu13439> no cd as well...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) and to run fdisk /mbr
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) the windows xp recovery console has a similar tool called 'fixmbr'
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) you can run that off booting the cd
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) [of winxp] 
<atu13439> ok so boot from winxp cd and then type in fdisk /mbr
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) hmm it's a bit disturbing that it would overwrite the MBR before you even partition
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) no
<atu13439> yeah thats the weird part
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) GammaRay: it shouldnt have, not sure what happened there
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) Amaranth: run 'fixmbr' in the windwos xp recovery console
<atu13439> so how do i get to the command prompt on the win xp cd to type in "fdisk /mbr"
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) atu13439: when you start the install
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) it has an option to open the recovery console
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) when it notices you already ahve a windows install
<billytwowilly> can anyone recommend a good blogging software?
<atu13439> ohhh ok....hey thanks a lot man...im gonna go try it out and I am new to ubuntu and linux and I heard something about kde not being available?
<atu13439> in ubuntu
<smo> available, yes .. just not supported / installed by default
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) atu13439: you can install it after install, but its not supported
(GammaRay/#ubuntu) atu13439: if I were you.. I'd backup your data before doing anything else
<atu13439> alright....thanks a lot for all your help again...i really appreciate it...
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) nps atu13439
<wood1> Can anyone help me solve the problem of:  modprobe: Fatal Error : hotplug ...... ?
<wood1> While my PC boots
<wood1> Anybody there ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: about pciehp or something?
<agwibowo> hello..
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) 2 messages? they're not important, you can ignore them
<wood1> Yes
<agwibowo> does anyone know any program to display picture as wallpaper in X (as for fvwm2) in ubuntu..
<agwibowo> xsetbg, xv, wmsetbg are not available in ubuntu
<agwibowo> i don't know any other program to display picture in ubuntu
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) agwibowo: well, you can just right-click the desktop and then click 'Change desktop background'
<agwibowo> not gnome
<agwibowo> i'm using fvwm2
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) agwibowo: you can install wmsetbg or xli or xloadimage
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) or imagemagick
<agwibowo> oh
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) all those can do that
<wood1> By the way, I have installed the XFCE4 Window Manager. However I don't get the application menus while right clicking on an empty desktop
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: the desktop is separate from the window manager
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: xfce is a complete desktop environment, like gnome is
<wood1> I get the App menu at the first right click of my mouse
<wood1> After that I get the same menu as in GNOME Desktop
<wood1> What I mean to say is that I want to access all the applications while right-clicking on the XFCE desktop
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: read xfce documentation, I don't know
<wood1> Ok , thanks
(crimsun/#ubuntu) wood1: you need the package xfdesktop4 installed, too
<agwibowo> i reckon fvwm2 is better than xfce
<agwibowo> simpler, faster
(crimsun/#ubuntu) wood1: and if you're upgrading from a previous version of xfce4, it's a good idea to mv ~/.xfce4 ~/.xfce4_old
<wood1> By the way, how do I use Gaim to connect to MSN Messenger, I get connected for about 3 seconds and suddenly get disconnected.
<wood1> OK crimsun, thanks
<wood1> for the tips
(crimsun/#ubuntu) wood1: make sure you're using the latest version of gaim, 1.0.3
<agwibowo> how to use imagemagick to display the wallpaper???
<agwibowo> what's the command??
<agwibowo> imagemagic doesn't seem to exist when i type in command line
<carsonc> agwibowo: display filename.jpg
<OrngeTide> man. i'm totally not cut out for debian or ubuntu :(
(crimsun/#ubuntu) OrngeTide: why's that?
<agwibowo> oh
<wood1> How do I upgrade from Gaim v1.0.0 to Gaim v1.0.3 ?
<agwibowo> i'll be back...
<carsonc> wood1:  Well, you could go to http://gaim.sf.net and download and install from source
<carsonc> but why do you want to install 1.0.3?  The security stuff gets backported, if I'm not mistaken
<OrngeTide> crimsun, well i don't want gnome. at all. but i want gdm
(crimsun/#ubuntu) it's not a security issue but a msn issue that was corrected in versions newer than 1.0.0, carsonc.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) still, use the package
<carsonc> Ah, I see!  I don't use MSN, so I never pay attention to it. :)
(crimsun/#ubuntu) OrngeTide: so use gdm without using gnome. I do that on a couple ubuntu machines.
<wood1> Do I have to remove the Older version of Gaim and then install the latest version of Gaim ?
<OrngeTide> crimsun, it won't let me. it goes and installs gnome control center and all that garbage
(crimsun/#ubuntu) OrngeTide: that's because the binary package was built with those Depends. Just don't use gnome.
<agwibowo> well...
<agwibowo> how to display the image as the background?
<OrngeTide> yea. that's not want I want.
<agwibowo> it will open a window
<agwibowo> using the command "display"
<agwibowo> "display <filename>" will open a window displaying the picture file..
(crimsun/#ubuntu) OrngeTide: I'm not entirely positive one can have a functional gdm without at least _some_ gnome libs.
<agwibowo> i want it to be the background of my fvwm2
<OrngeTide> crimsun, oh i'm entirely positive. i do it all the time on slackware and gentoo
<OrngeTide> crimsun, i'll just see if debian has Login.App and i'll use that instead
(crimsun/#ubuntu) OrngeTide: well, if you want to be pedantic, check ldd `which gdm`
<agwibowo> also, it seems that the programs running in fvwm2 does not have the same font size compared to when i run it in gnome... how to set the font size to be the same? (i want the font to be smaller). The font i'm talking here is the windows fonts.... like "File Edit .. bla bla bla"
<jdub> agwibowo: run gnome-settings-daemon
<OrngeTide> looks like login.app will do it for me.
(crimsun/#ubuntu) I see mostly X Windows and Gtk/Glib/Pango deps, anyhow.
<OrngeTide> ldd `which gdm` | grep gnome  .. nothing. :)
<agwibowo> jdub: gnome?? but i'm going to run fvwm2
<jdub> OrngeTide: that's perfectly understandable.
<wood1> What is the command for removing Gaim v1.0.0 ?
<agwibowo> jdub: the problem i'm having is the fonts for window widget in fvwm2 are too big
<jdub> agwibowo: just run gnome-settings-daemon.
<OrngeTide> yea. debian's requirement for a lot of the gnome stuff is somewhat artificial. i think because it can be configured from gnome control center (some xml files it has I guess)
<agwibowo> ooooo
<agwibowo> good!
<agwibowo> thx!
<jdub> OrngeTide: no, there are no libs with the string 'gnome' in them that gdm depends on.
<agwibowo> where should i include thi sfile?
<agwibowo> in .bashrc???
<agwibowo> not good...
<agwibowo> any idea?
<jdub> agwibowo: in .xinitrc or .xsession or your fvwm somethingorother
<agwibowo> ic.
<OrngeTide> jdub, that's what I just said in shellese
<wood1> As you know, my system is quite slow, which Window Manager is best for me? Fluxbox or fvwm2 or xfce ?
<jdub> OrngeTide: yes, that is the case everywhere
<agwibowo> i don't have .xsession in my home directory... where can i get it from?
(crimsun/#ubuntu) wood1: whichever you feel most comfortable with.
<agwibowo> woodl: fvwm2 i guess
<jdub> agwibowo: you don't. use whatever your xsession is starting with.
<OrngeTide> jdub, so?
<agwibowo> jdub: how do i know???
<OrngeTide> that fact doesn't help me though.
<jdub> OrngeTide: there are no additional dependencies for gdm on debian or ubuntu.
<jdub> agwibowo: you set it up :)
<agwibowo> jdub: errr...  a little more information would help..
<jdub> agwibowo: i don't know - you set your system up, you should konw :)
<agwibowo> what's the default in ubuntu???
<wood1> To install fvwm2, will: apt-get install fvwm2 do the trick ?
<jdub> agwibowo: the default doesn't involve fvwm.
<agwibowo> woodl: why don't u just use synaptic?? it will help you better....
<OrngeTide> i'll just go back to ubuntu. straight debian didn't really get me anything. all the things i want are going to pull in a lot of the same stuff ubuntu installs by default. oh well.
<agwibowo> jdub: ic... hmm.. how do i make it so that when i enter fvwm2, the system will look at ~/.xsession ?
<jdub> agwibowo: it won't - use fvwm's configuration for startup programs
<OrngeTide> i'll just take the path of least resistence and use ubuntu, rather than dedicate my life to installing everything exactly the way I want. btw. thanks for your help everyone.
<Skif> agwibowo: ln -sf ~/.xinitrc ~/.xsession (or vice versa)
<agwibowo> i know....
<agwibowo> it's .fvwm2rc
<agwibowo> but the system at my uni also look at ~/.xsession
<wood1> I see only fvwm1 in Synaptic, there is no fvwm2
<agwibowo> Skif: i don't have ~/.xinitrc either
<Skif> agwibowo, well, .fvwm2rc, or whatever.
<wood1> how do I install fvwm2 ???
* Skif recalls having to ahve those symlinks for various bad reasons on old DEC kit
<jdub> why on earth are you wanting/using fvwm?
<Rene_S> sucker for punishment ?
<Skif> fvwm is not exactly teh suck, but it is definitely more suck than is required by law.
<agwibowo> Skif: i found fvwm is very good for development environment.
<Skif> agwibowo: I generally find perl and ruby to make a good development environment
<agwibowo> also, i think woodl mentioned that his system does not have big resources.. so fvwm is suitable.
<agwibowo> isn't perl a language?
<Skif> agwibowo: exactly
* Skif also likes $EDITOR_OF_CHOICE as part of his development environment
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Skif: ex ;)
<Skif> Treenaks: technically, 'ed' is the standard editor
<Skif> ex is heresy :)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Skif: I just re-type my entire file with cat.. every time..
<Skif> anyway, this is not terribly ubuntu-specific, and it's getting rather silly to boot, so I shall stop now
<Skif> cat! luxury! in my day we had to dd from the tty device, and we liked it!
<Skif> (okay, now I'm REALLY done, sorry)
<agwibowo> if i include gnome-settings-daemon in .xsession or .xinitrc.. or whatever, wouldn't it get executed each time i exit & enter fvwm2 again???
<agwibowo> also.. can anyone tell me how to use "display" program to set the wallpaper in fvwm2
<wood1> By the way, how do I see the services running on my system in graphical view.
* Skif notes the third example in the display(1) man page gives very clear instructions on how to display graphics on the root window
<wood1> There used to be a tool in Applications>System Tools>Services
<wood1> If I remember correctly
<Kobalt> good morning ladies :)
<agwibowo> Skif: thx
<wood1> By the way, I don't see the colors which indicates which are directories and files in my bash shell using the command: ls -l
(crimsun/#ubuntu) -F
(crimsun/#ubuntu) --color
<Kobalt> little problem with mounting sambashares, anyone there who can help ?
<wood1> It used to show directories in Blue, Executable files in Green
<Agrajag> ls --color=auto
<Kobalt> mount -t smbfs -o username=bot,password=xxxxx //10.2.1.2/all /mnt
<Kobalt> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //10.2.1.2/all,
<Kobalt>        or too many mounted file systems
<Kobalt> thats waht i get if i try to mount a samba or win share
<Kobalt> have another deb box here there it works fine ...
<Kobalt> what i do wrong ... ?
<wood1> Agrajag, thanks for the tip
<Kobalt> no idea here ? :(
<Kobalt> ok then not
<Kobalt> bye
<billytwowilly> anyone around with experience with lvm?
<billytwowilly> I have /dev/hda4 and /dev/hdc2 that I want to lvm together. how would I do that?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) billytwowilly: read the LVM howto
<billytwowilly> Treenaks, I am. It's too long and complicated
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) billytwowilly: well, then don't use lvm..
<billytwowilly> It looks like I'd do a vgcreat whateveriwanttocallit /dev/hda4 /dev/hdc2
<billytwowilly> But I don't know.
<billytwowilly> Treenaks, No, that is a failure of the documentation. There should be a simple example section
<billytwowilly> in the examples they do have it menitons pvcreate on the whole disk, but that will destroy the partitions already on the disk according to the documentation
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) billytwowilly: there are no partitions on /dev/hda4.. only on /dev/hda
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) so use pvcreate on a separate partition :)
* oDie` is away: ..vado a comprarmi le scarpe come Marty Friedman...
(bob2/#ubuntu) oDie`: can you turn that off please?
<billytwowilly> ok. so I'd go pvcreate /dev/hda4 and pvcreate /dev/hdc2 and then vgcreate /dev/hda4 /dev/hdc2 then lvcreate -L1G -n mylvm then reiserfs /dev/mylvm ?
<oDie`> yes, sure ;)
* oDie` is back (gone 00:01:52)
<xukun> bob2, do you anything about freenx not working on ubuntu?
<xukun> bob2, do you know anything about freenx not working on ubuntu?
<Chib1> freenx works fine D:
(bob2/#ubuntu) oDie`afk: thanks!
<xukun> Chib1, maybe so want you are using ubuntu on both server and the client, but if you are using other os non than ubuntu it will not work
<wood1> by the way, what exactly does LVM do ?
<wood1> Is it very useful ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) xukun: no, sorry
<wood1> Or can I just remove it
<billytwowilly> wood1, if you have more than 2-3 disks it can be usefull
<billytwowilly> err useful
<billytwowilly> it can be used to join drives together
<wood1> Well I only have 1 hard drive
<Chib1> Are you trying to log into another SERVER from ubuntu, or trying to login to ubuntu from another OS?
<wood1> Can I remove LVM from my system which has only 1 hard drive ?
<billytwowilly> ubuntu adds people to the users group right?
<xukun> Chib1, to the ubutnu server, I tryied from winxp machine and other non ubuntu linux machine, I both get the same result
<Chib1> Do they have an equivilent version of the client? :/
<xukun> bob2, np thanks
<xukun> Chib1, ?
<xukun> what do you mean by that?
<wood1> By the way, how do I login to my Ubuntu from other PCs in my network ?
<Chib1> Perhaps the client version you're trying to connect with matters.
<xukun> Chib1, the version of nx is the same if that is what you mean
<xukun> Chib1, http://drcwww.uvt.nl/~ahassan/remote_nxserver_screenshot.png
(bob2/#ubuntu) billytwowilly: no
(bob2/#ubuntu) billytwowilly: also, be careful with lvm...if one of those disks die, you lose *all* your data
<wood1> How do I open the FTP port of my Ubuntu system ?
<Chib1> Eww! KDE ::hides::
(bob2/#ubuntu) wood1: "open"?  ubuntu has no firewall by default.
<xukun> that shoudnt mater
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) bob2: I think he means installing an ftp daemon
(bob2/#ubuntu) wood1: note that if you're using some sort of consumer dsl or cable router, you will not be able to serve ftp to outside users
(bob2/#ubuntu) (easily)
<grelli> "easily"
<wood1> I can't Telnet and Ftp to my Ubuntu from other PCs
(bob2/#ubuntu) wood1: did you install a ftp server?
<grelli> the ease is determined by the level of insanity of the router
(bob2/#ubuntu) wood1: also, don't use telnet.  install openssh-server on your ubuntu machine and ssh in.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: and you want to ssh, not telnet
<wood1> Well we have a very high speed internet connection
(bob2/#ubuntu) grelli: forwarding ftp is really hard
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: but you need to install an ssh server for that
(bob2/#ubuntu) into NAT, I mean
<grelli> bob2 I know
(bob2/#ubuntu) if you have an actual subnet, it's easy
<wood1> But I want to access it from my Network
<pao> Hi all :-)
<ajmitch_> xukun: you should not need ubuntu for both client & server at all
(bob2/#ubuntu) wood1: did you install a ftp server?
<grelli> I've done it, into a non-routable NAT
<grelli> it's madness
<pao> how do I set the defaul mail client in gnome?
<wood1> Bob2, how do I know if ftp server is installed on my PC ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) wood1: if you didn't install one, you don't have one
(bob2/#ubuntu) vsftpd is good for anonymous use
<xukun> ajmitch_, ubuntu is the server
<ajmitch_> xukun: and you should be able to use nx from linux or windows to connect to it
<wood1> Well what is the difference between Ftp, Telnet and OpenSsh ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) wood1: ftp and telnet are old, broken and insecure
(bob2/#ubuntu) ssh is a secure replacement for telnet, and sftp ccan be a secure replacement for ftp
(bob2/#ubuntu) it might be easier if you just told us what your goal is
<xukun> it would realy be nice to know if somebody else would connect usbuntu nxserver from other non ubuntu system
<wood1> How do I install or configure my PC to be a SSH Server ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) wood1:  install openssh-server on your ubuntu machine and ssh in.
<grelli> xukun you can
<ajmitch_> xukun: it's more of a firewall/configuration issue - I've only used nx to connect to my debian sid desktop so far :)
<wood1> You mean just: ssh 10.10.10.x
(bob2/#ubuntu) wood1: once you have installed the ssh server, yes
<xukun> ajmitch_, it does not connect, see the screenshot, that is how far I come. All I get is a dark desktop without any icons
<wood1> And don't I have to select a port from the remote machine while ssh
(bob2/#ubuntu) well, you can, but it defaults to 22
<xukun> ajmitch_, is has nothing to do with firewalling, I can connect other linux nxserver from every where in same network
<ajmitch_> iirc the client specifies what is started on the server
<wood1> Well ssh client is installed by default on any Ubuntu Systems right ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: client is, server is not
<xukun> ajmitch_, did you tryied the other way around?
<ajmitch_> xukun: nope, I don't have a useful working ubuntu install right now
<wood1> So I just have to installed OpenSSH on the main machine ?
<ajmitch_> since the kernel seems to have usb issues :)
<wood1> I mean install "OpenSSH Server" on the main PC
<xukun> ajmitch_, that is the problem I,m having
<wood1> apt-get install openssh-sever
<wood1> Will that command install OpenSSH Server ?
<ajmitch_> xukun: if you ssh into the server, do you see gnome processes running?
<xukun> ajmitch_, yes, I can even x forward
<ajmitch_> I mean when you use nx
<ajmitch_> connect, and then connect with ssh & check if the processes are started
<wood1> Ok I have installed the openssh-server. How do I configure it ?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: it's configured by default
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: if you want to tune it, look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: but it works by defautl
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) default, too
<xukun> ajmitch_, how do that I dont get it?
<ajmitch_> xukun: ssh, use 'ps ax' or similar to get a process list
<wood1> I can't login from my Other PC to my OpenSSH Server
<wood1> It says that the password is incorrect
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: you can't login as root. login as yourself.
<xukun> ajmitch_, I,m not home now, I try when I get home
<wood1> I just did:   ssh ip_address
<ajmitch_> xukun: alright
<wood1> It says public key is incorrect
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: is your username on both machines the same?
<xukun> ajmitch_, thanks
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: ah, did you have another install on that IP?
<wood1> It also does not ask for a Username, just the password
<ajmitch_> xukun: although I must say that nx works great even on a 128kbps line, from aus->NZ :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) wood1: are they the same or not?
<xukun> ajmitch_, its realy cool application
<skyrider> Hey guys! I have a small problem - DRI is not working in my Ubuntu install. :( I see this when I run glxinfo, mplayer (with xv output) eats lots of CPU etc.
<ajmitch_> yep
<skyrider> Any ideas?
<skyrider> I use 'savage' driver (I have stupid integrated Savage 4 video chipset)
<daniels> skyrider: i'm so sorry
<daniels> if you put your XFree86.0.log up somewhere, I can have a look at it, but yeah
<daniels> savage is terminal
<skyrider> daniels: it worked great on Woody
<skyrider> I'm not at home now :(
<wood1> Well I have installed OpenSSH Server on this PC
<daniels> skyrider: well, send me your log (daniel.stone@canonical.com) and I'll see what I can do
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: did a machine with the IP of your machine have ssh before, and did you ssh to it?
<wood1> I am trying to connect to it from another PC running Gentoo Linux
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: if you did, remove the old key from ~/.ssh/known_hosts on the machine you're trying to ssh FROM
<wood1> Well it has
<skyrider> daniels: when I'll be at home I will send you that log. BTW I already looked at it and doen't found anything suspicious. Maybe you will. Thanks!
<wood1> My company uses SSH for it's daily work
<wood1> Treenaks, can I just use: ssh -username - ipadress
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: Listen!
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Read the message ssh gives you
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) it says something about known_hosts, right?
<wood1> Permission denied (publickey, keyboard-interactive)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: is that all?
<daniels> skyrider: no worries :)
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: and you can try ssh -l username ip
<wood1> After typing the password 3 times
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) wood1: what does /var/log/auth.log say
<wood1> Treenaks, it worked, thank you very much
<bungle> heya can anyone help me to get this ibook to print on a lan... it can see the printer in samba & it can print when the printer is plugged in to it
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) bungle: ibook running ubuntu?
<bungle> nah osx 10.2
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) don't know then :)
<ajmitch_> evening bungle
<bungle> lol
<bungle> hiya ajmitch_
<bungle> long time no c
<bungle> I saw ya sign in the other day
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) bungle: it's an 'i' stupid!
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) bungle: (sorry, I'll stop quoting Red vs Blue)
<bungle> tah ..thats really helpful
<bungle> :P
<ajmitch_> bungle: just the other day? I'm on there all the time :)
<bungle> lol I musta joined a channel with you in it
<bungle> on set-top i mean'
<ajmitch_> probably
<wood1> Well
<wood1> SSH is working now from the remote machine
<ajmitch_> about time for me to go, I've got to get up before 6 :)
<bungle> can you make my ibook print
<bungle> god dammit it
<ajmitch_> nah
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) bungle: uh..
<ajmitch_> I haven't used osx much :)
<bungle> lol since I had olivia she wakes up at 3am
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) bungle: isn't that a question you should ask Apple?
<bungle> ajmitch is apple enough
* ajmitch_ shrugs
<bungle> sorry dude
<bungle> lol
<ajmitch_> dunno, have fun with it
<ajmitch_> btw I'm in melbourne at the moment :)
<bungle> yeah kira tried to use it as a seat
<bungle> really
<bungle> how ya liken it
<ajmitch_> not bad
<bungle> i come from melbourne
<bungle> now in nsw
<ajmitch_> alright
<ajmitch_> anyway, I've got to go
<ajmitch_> talk to you some other time
<bungle> ok ok
<Rene_S> crap, ever since I installed Ubuntu i cant get any sleep anymore
<bungle> night ngith
<wood1> Ok everybody, bye
<wood1> see you all later
<YokoZar> Where's the howto for getting mp3s working in the music player?
<deFrysk> apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<deFrysk> i think
<deFrysk> or install xmms and stuff
(bob2/#ubuntu) gstreamer0.8-mad
<YokoZar> thanks
<deFrysk> gstreamer-plugins meta pack is easyest way to get them all
<YokoZar> That's not by default because of IP reasons right?
<YokoZar> Or am I wrong on that?
(bob2/#ubuntu) because Fraunhoffer claims to own patents on mp3
(bob2/#ubuntu) and actually enforces them
<YokoZar> Hmm...thanks.
<deFrysk> ogg rules anyway
<YokoZar> True.  But I can't pirate oggs as easily.
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) YokoZar: you can't?
<YokoZar> Maybe I'm hanging with the wrong crew...
<daniels> YokoZar: that's tragic
* bob2 plays the world's smallest violin
<deFrysk> that small eh ?
* Treenaks steals the world's smallest violin from bob2 and sells it on ebay
<emitrax> probablu one of the FAQ, but what's the root password of the live cd?!
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) emitrax: there is no root password.
<emitrax> I
<emitrax> hmmm
<emitrax> I tried the su command
<emitrax> and it asked me for a passwd
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) yes
<bungle> sudo
<birme> emitrax: use sudo with your user-password
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) ubuntu uses sudo
(cef/#ubuntu) emitrax: use sudo for all root-like access, and the password it asks for is your password
<emitrax> why is that?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<birme> emitrax: you have a very good motivation written in the FAQ :)
<emitrax> sorry guys, but I just found out about this distro and I m trying it out as fast as I can :D
(lhb/#ubuntu) emitrax: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowTo
(lhb/#ubuntu) emitrax: theres about everything you might need to know
(lhb/#ubuntu) emitrax: http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html
<bungle> http://dc.deadatthewheel.net/various/ohshi.swf
<bungle> omg dont look at that
<bungle> it's bad for  ya eyes
<rjek> A bungle.
* rjek wonders if it's the same bungle he knows.
<bungle> which bungle would that be
(bob2/#ubuntu) Mr Bungle?
<bungle> nope
<rjek> A UK-based bungle who uses EH.
<bungle> nope I am australian bungle
* bungle is a girl
<bungle> with 2 kidlets
<nevyn> hrm
(cef/#ubuntu) quiet
<daniels> boo
<Gmail> wow
(cef/#ubuntu) is it just me, or is #debian really fubared?
<Gmail> no talk for 16min
<daniels> cef: as in, more than usual?
<uman> irc is like that
(bob2/#ubuntu) it's always been fubared
(cef/#ubuntu) Channel #debian modes: +tncPLlfJ
(bob2/#ubuntu) what's wrong with that?
<Gmail> cef: that channel ban if you don't make sence the first 10times you ask your question
<daniels> Gmail: asking ten times?!?
(cef/#ubuntu) good q.. but nothing at all going on on #debian on my end
<uman> sheesh they're patient
<daniels> cef: worksforme
(bob2/#ubuntu) cef: you're not in there at all afaict
(cef/#ubuntu) hrm.. dead here.. might server recycle
<Gmail> daniels: i reword the same question like ten times bob2 got pissed off
(bob2/#ubuntu) I got pissed off ebcause you got abusive
<Gmail> and used his evil powers
<daniels> dudes, offtopic
(bob2/#ubuntu) yeah, true
(cef/#ubuntu) ahh damn client got confused
<Gmail> bob2: my question was valid and was a problem but only made sence in my brain
(bob2/#ubuntu) off-topic
<uman> well, the forums are down
<uman> when will they be up again ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) ask the guy who runs them
<scoon> uman: they are, I was just in and even replied a post.
(bob2/#ubuntu) the domain is broken tho, at least
(bob2/#ubuntu) rob@blerg> host ubuntuforums.org
(bob2/#ubuntu) Host ubuntuforums.org not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<plasmo> yeah its updating its dns
<uman> just stiking to the topic, so can we talk something else now ?
<plasmo> i can go to the forums tho :P
<scoon> bob2: works now, wierd.
* Gmail pokes ubuntu-geek 
<trukulo> hi
<Gmail> ubuntuforums.org.       1800    IN      A       66.246.118.210
(bob2/#ubuntu) ;ubuntuforums.org.              IN      NS
<Gmail> --- ubuntuforums.org ping statistics ---
<Gmail> 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
<uman> how come it takes so long to be fixed ?
* Gmail kills ubuntu-geek  with a suspicious axe
<daniels> Gmail: take it easy
<plasmo> depends on your dns server :/
<scoon> sounds like someone needs to pay the internet bill on time.......
(bob2/#ubuntu) plasmo: yeah
<plasmo> mine works fine :-)
(bob2/#ubuntu) problem seems to be that their NS records don't resolve anymore
<Gmail> daniels: it was my /slap script i never saw wha it said but WOOOOW
* Gmail kills ubuntu-geek with an enormous brick
* Gmail beats up /slap script with an extra large mIRC 6.01
<daniels> Gmail: stop using the /slap script, please.
<Gmail> ok
<calc> heh
<nevyn> hrm
(Lathiat/#ubuntu) hey nevyn :)
<usual|tv> shit I'm late
<Tsjoklat> heya pitti
<pitti> Tsjoklat: hi
<Tsjoklat> :)
<cenerentola> ciao
<kent> should there be anything in /etc/network/ifstate or do the script write things there when they are running? i have things there (lo=lo, eth0=eth0) but my brother dont have anything there, and he always gets a failure while running /etc/init.d/network start :(
(aj/#ubuntu) when ifup successfuly brings an interface up, it'll write lo=lo and similar, when it takes them down, it'll remove themn
<kent> aj, do you know the syntax for bringing up lo and eth0 (with static IP) with ifconfig? we cant get the scripts to work, and realy need his eth0 to work so that he can copy an iso over to another computer.
<uman> ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up
<uman> ifconfig eth0 IP up
<kent> uman, thanks.
<uman> that is if it "sees" eth0
<kent> uman, it does. he has the module loaded.
<uman> next thing will be to use samba, NFS or FTP or such for transferring the files
<uman> bedtime for lil umans
<uman> seeyerlaters
(aj/#ubuntu) kent: ifup -v -n eth0 # will tell you the commands ifcup's trying to run, fwiw
<kent> So, now we got the network working. Now he wants to use samba (computer->network in gnome) to copy a file from another windows computer that have files shared. But it complaines about not having rights. Whats wrong? He shared that file like always, it should work, should it not? :(
<kent> the share comes up in gnome, it just complaines about rights.. :(
<riddley> I recently installed Ubuntu's AMD64 port and now I find that I'm unable to access windows XP via grub. I've been researching it this morning and the only suggestion I can find is to change the addressing style for my HD to LBA. When I do this, I get grub error 17. I thought that perhaps a re-install of grub might fix this, so I booted (with LBA) the rescue disk, mounted and chrooted to my environment and ran grub-install and it appeared to work, but e
<riddley> rror 17 remained. Can anyone point me to some docs or help? Thanks.
<lemsx1> hello all
<riddley> grub is on my MBR, btw.
<Neill> hi. I'm having problems with the live cd.
<Neill> getting grub errors
(bob2/#ubuntu) grub errors from the live cd?
<Neill> bob2: yes.
<Neill> and I've tried several Cds
<Neill> (these are the official ubuntu cds I just got in the post).
<Gmail> Neill: maybe if you told us the error we can help you
<Neill> it's an error after Stage 1.5
<Neill> or loading 1.5
<Neill> something like 0x01
<Neill> haven't got the exact error here. sorry
<meff> heya what CMS does ubuntu's site use? i've seen it on a few other sites and i'd like to play with it
<Neill> "Loading Stage 1.5 Read Error 0x01"
<daniels> meff: plone
<Neill> The install cd will boot, the live one will not.
<Neill> I've tried 5 CDs
<meff> daniels: thanks :)
* mg does a little dance
<mg> i just got a new computer :)
<mg> it's amd64. should i use ubuntu built for amd64 or i386?
(bob2/#ubuntu) either
(bob2/#ubuntu) amd64 will be faster for many things, tho
<mg> ok. are there any reasons to *not* use amd64. proprietary drivers, i.e. nvidia perhaps?
<daniels> mg: ati doesn't support it
(bob2/#ubuntu) you mean with their AWESOMELY STABLE FIREGL drivers?
<daniels> bob2: it accelerated my 8500 like nothing else, man
<mg> bob2: dunno. it's got a fx 5500 in it. i don't know which driver yet.
(bob2/#ubuntu) haha
* mg checks nvidia.com
<mg> ok. i'll go amd64 then. thanks :)
<Deft> is there some secret to running xcompmgr?
<mg> now i've just got to resize this rubbish OS to make room for ubuntu
<gen> mg, windows?
<Neill> anyone have any ideas about how to get the live CD to work?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Deft: not doing so
<daniels> Deft: start with 'x' and go through to 'r'
<Neill> I'm getting 14:06 < Neill> "Loading Stage 1.5 Read Error 0x01"
(bob2/#ubuntu) Neill: please ask on the list since noe one here seems to know
<Neill> bob2: ok.
<Deft> good suggestions all, but I was thinking more about making it not say "No composite extension"
(bob2/#ubuntu) did you load the Composite extension as daniels's original mail explained?
<Deft> bob2, not quite it seems... just found a useful google hit that says I didn't do enough
<Tomcat_> What's the easiest way of getting some MPG4-codec running on Ubuntu?
<mg> hmm, in the installer's "partition disks" section i can resize a partition. does that just update the partitioning info or does it invoke parted?
<stvn> has bonobo been removed from the channel?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Tomcat_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<daniels> i haven't got him in my backlog.  was he some form of bot?
(bob2/#ubuntu) yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) a silly one
<stvn> yeah, useful for getting (wiki) urls
<daniels> what did he do?
<Tomcat_> bob2: Thanks, I've read that... but it doesn't really give any hints on what to do...
(bob2/#ubuntu) Tomcat_: it explains exactly what to do
(bob2/#ubuntu) "install xine or mplayer" is about it
* Tomcat_ rereads
<stvn> daniels: remembering URLs mainly, the most frequently asked ones, like RestrictedFormats etc
<Tomcat_> bob2: I can't find the part where it says to install another player, but thanks. :-)
<Tsjoklat> Tomcat_ are you using totem-gstreamer?
<Tomcat_> Tsjoklat: Yes.
<Tsjoklat> Tomcat_ try totem-xine
(bob2/#ubuntu) "Where to get DVDCSS/xvid/other legally questionable packages"
(bob2/#ubuntu) but no, it doesn't explicitly say it
<pridkett> bob2: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<pridkett> add that to your sources.list
<stvn> lol
(bob2/#ubuntu) dude, I know that
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> wb stvn
<stvn> hey Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> pridkett: hide
<Tomcat_> Thanks pridkett... I know what to try out now... the wiki page is good, just not very verbose. :)
<Abercrombie> Hello
<Abercrombie> I can have other Distros come up with the Ubuntu Boot Loader?
<Tomcat_> Abercrombie: Yes.
<Deft> this xcompmgr works pretty well; don't see why people have been making such a fuss
<Tomcat_> Abercrombie: Modify /boot/grub/menu.lst after reading the manpage :)
<Abercrombie> lol
<Abercrombie> I rather just save it to a floppy so I wont go through the trouble
<Gmail> wowly crap
<Tomcat_> Wow... thanks Tsjoklat... worked right away after installing the package
<Tomcat_> Tsjoklat: The image is a bit bright... any ideas?
(bob2/#ubuntu) fix your gamma
<Tsjoklat> Tomcat_ great to hear... bright? go into the options?
(bob2/#ubuntu) xgamma -gamma 0.85
<Gmail> i did a apt-get upgrade
<Gmail> and i see there are 47 bug reports
* Gmail wonders if someone broke 47 package that upgrade from yesterday today
(bob2/#ubuntu) apt-listbugs doesn't work with ubuntu
<Tomcat_> Tsjoklat: Interesting... the default options are way too bright... best is to turn Brightness down to 0. :)
<Tsjoklat> Tomcat_ no kidding :P
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen weeee :)
<zenwhen> oh hi there Tsjoklat :D
<Mowinckel> Hi All! I'm new to ubuntu but have used Debian for a long period. I've never really used kernel 2.6 before, since I have had problems with my wireless USB Keyboard-Mouse all-in-one on kernel 2.6 (both in debian, fedora and mandrake). The problem is that both the keyboard and the mouse acts "choppy" (correct me for a better word). Does anyone know this problem? It happened in Debian the moment I tried to upgrade to kernel 2.6. Is there some
<Mowinckel> sorts of options that I can send to the usbhid or usbcore modules?
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen :)
<zenwhen> How are you doing this moring/whatever it is to you?
<mojo> can someone help me on the set .buildrc setSDKpath() to build RealPlayer on Debian?
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen: morning and getting there... thinking of making a huge breakfast.. how about yourself?
<Deft> pointless update, "xcompmgr -cfF" is fantastic! although I will be sick of it in a second or too...
<zenwhen> Why dont you download the binary from realplayer.com?
<Tsjoklat> mojo worked for me
<zenwhen> Tsjoklat, someone didnt rewind the tape I alays tape my silly wrestling sho on, and now I dont get to watch it. ;-;
<mojo> I've installed ligogg-dev, ligtheora-dev and libvorbis-dev but the RealPlayer build system still can't regconize the oggvorbissdk, my .buildrc set to path "/usr"
<zenwhen> always*
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen: bummer :{
<mojo> Tsjoklat: my lad, privatechat with me
(bob2/#ubuntu) wtf, .buildrc
(bob2/#ubuntu) no one has unfucked their build system yet?
<Tsjoklat> mojo my dear.. I am female, woman, girl... remember?
<zenwhen> Girls smell nice. o;
<ubuntu-geek> ubuntuforums.org is backup everyone. sorry for the downtime was moving to a new server. :)
<zenwhen> oh hey there ubuntu-geek
(bob2/#ubuntu) ubuntu-geek: your dns is fucked
<zenwhen> thanks for letting us know
<Tsjoklat> bob2: bad day?
<ubuntu-geek> fucked eh?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: hm?
<ubuntu-geek> thats harsh
(bob2/#ubuntu) ubuntu-geek: hm, seems to be working now
<Tsjoklat> bob2: haven't seen anything of your cheerful self yet that's all
<zenwhen> It was rather fucked last night.
(bob2/#ubuntu) ubuntu-geek: your NS records weren't resolving at all for a while, maybe it was their dns which was broken
<zenwhen> But it is ok today.
<ubuntu-geek> yeah dns was wacky last night when it was updating..
<[A] ndy80> hi
<Mowinckel> Ok, I'll try with an easier question ;-) Where can I get information about what options you can send to a module?
<mojo> rare to see gals hanging around here
(bob2/#ubuntu) Mowinckel: modinfo blah
(bob2/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: hm, work stress, I guess, my apologies
<Tsjoklat> bob2: hope it resolves for you... stress is not good
<ubuntu-geek> well if anyone has issues let me know :)
<Tsjoklat> ubuntu-geek I am an issue :P
<ubuntu-geek> well site issues, i'll let you work out the personal ones ;)
<Tsjoklat> ubuntu-geek: no fair :)
<zenwhen> Community Chat is such a fun forum.
<Tsjoklat> never been there myself
<Tsjoklat> tend to zip right over to the art department
<Mowinckel> bob2: Thanks now i know that for another time. But no luck.
<zenwhen> Im not the biggest art buff myself. I'm either in General Support or Community Chat most of the tims.
* sid77 ciao
<Tsjoklat> hi sid77
<Mowinckel> Am I really the one person in the world who have experienced choppy mouse behavior on kernel 2.6??
<Tsjoklat> I should check it out zenwhen
<Abercrombie> Hello, how do I put my fresh installed Ubuntu into Cutting Edge :)
<Abercrombie> on my celeron 634mhz 256mb 20gb Linux Box (i'm a newbie )
<Abercrombie> almost 3 weeks
<Tsjoklat> Abercrombie specify cutting edge
<kent> Abercrombie, use Hoary.  I guess its on the homepage.  You have to change apt to use Hoary archive instead of the stable Warty
<Abercrombie> thanks , how do I do that
<kent> Abercrombie, read on the homepage of ubuntu? it might say how to do it.  I dont have the time to tell you right now
<kent> Abercrombie, but did you mean cutting edge, as in the most newest or the most slim?
* madsen is back!
<Abercrombie> whats most slim?
<madsen> I wonder how I enable danish chars on my system... No applications seem to accept input from those keys. :/
<kent> Abercrombie, with slim i mean, like "dont use much memory and cpu"
<Abercrombie> I guess the most newest, but not testing because
<Abercrombie> SLIM SOUNDS good
<Abercrombie> itll be nice on my celeron 634mhz right
<Abercrombie> rather than Cutting Edge
<Abercrombie> ?
<kent> Abercrombie, well, then i guess you should try to use another window-manager (desktop).  Try asking people on how to install that. Im busy.
<Abercrombie> how about slim ?
<zenwhen> shady
<kent> Abercrombie, there are no real thing called slim.  I just asked about slim to know if it was that you ment with cutting edge.
<kent> Abercrombie, to get a slim desktop, you have to do things manually. Like, changing windowmanager, and stuff.
<madsen> kent: Usually the terms "bleeding/cutting edge" means "latest development"...
<madsen> kent: In some cases even "latest - and greatest"
<sabdfl> umm... abercrombie & kent, was that deliberate?
<kent> sabdfl, what?
<daniels> sabdfl: isn't it abercrombie & fitch?
<Abercrombie> yes
<jordi> yay.
<Abercrombie> lol
<sabdfl> different company
<sabdfl>  A&K do great safari holidays
<jordi> I got permission from boss to go to the conference, until Tuesday.
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster
<TongMaster> heya Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> hewo
<TongMaster> my pushie just got nicked :/
<daniels> arse :\
<daniels> sabdfl: ah
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster?
<TongMaster> daniels, translate
<daniels> TongMaster: 'sucks'
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster: translate
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, my pushie just got nicked.
<TongMaster> pushie = bicycle
(bob2/#ubuntu) jordi: sangria for all!
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster: for a moment I had weird visions
<jordi> TongMaster: oh, my sympathies :(
<TongMaster> Not my nice shiny "only ever ridden in races" racer, but my trusty 10+ years old mountain bike, my main means of transport between Ubuntu clients. Stolen.
<daniels> TongMaster: where from?
<Tsjoklat> woop woop land
<jordi> TongMaster: don't know if you follow pgo or pdo, but my 16y/o bike was stolen last monday :(
<TongMaster> surfless' house, daniels
<daniels> bugger!
<daniels> isn't that in the sticks?
<jordi> TongMaster: http://oskuro.net/blog/stuff/stolen-bike-2004-11-16-01-43
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster sorry to hear about your pushie
<TongMaster> My own fault, we'd been out beering, Craig wanted to give me some Chaser AVi's I letf my bike out front, (behind a 6'2" hedge) and though "she'll be rright"  and willfully chose not to lock it.
<TongMaster> I feel more a sense of release though, after ten years I'd not once tuned it or changed tires, the bike made more noises than daniels' mum in bed and the tires were balder than bob2's pubic regions.
<TongMaster> I'll admit, I'd been thinking of replacing it, it had spent too much time watching me surf and the rust was, well starting to show.
<CPUnerd> hehe fun. I know I can get root by doing "sudo su -" on ubuntu, but what's the normal regular root password.
<TongMaster> by default, CPUnerd, it's disabled.
<TongMaster> but thanks for ruining my monologue
<TongMaster> ;)
<TongMaster> oh whatm, this is not #pipe?
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster: it's entertaining
<CPUnerd> if you just type su, it asks you for a password
<CPUnerd> ubuntu is beautiful tho
<jordi> CPUnerd: you name it: sudo passwd
<daniels> CPUnerd: if you really badly need a root shell, do 'sudo -s'
<jordi> TongMaster: oh, :/
<Recon`Laptop> Lo Guys
<jordi> TongMaster: mine was locked with a motorbike lock.
<CPUnerd> daniels~  I did sudo su -
<mbp_> sudo sh will be enough
<CPUnerd> but i was wondering what is the password if there's one
<TongMaster> jordi, yeah but you're in Spain, it's full of riff raff.
<jordi> But here in Valencia, the fuckers go around with one of those tools that cut iron
<TongMaster> ;)
<jordi> TongMaster: lol
<Recon`Laptop> How do you get gDesklets onto ubuntu>
<Recon`Laptop> ?
<jordi> do you really want gdesktlets? they are silly, broken and a memory hog. :)
<mbp_> CPUnerd, there is none
<CPUnerd> ok.
(bob2/#ubuntu) Recon`Laptop: it's in universe
<Tsjoklat> jordi: eye candy
<jordi> Tsjoklat: it's even ugly...
<Tsjoklat> jordi the biggest reason why ppl want/use it
<jordi> (and I never see my desktop background anyway ;)
<TongMaster> Nah, my problem is I come from part of Sydney that is too trusting and though I"ve been living in not-so-nice areas for two years, in the end, I'm still too comfortable leaving my stuff around, I' mjust glad I brought my laptop inside to copty the videos. The streets were so eerily empty when I cam out.
<agenteo> I've tried to change the umask for my ubuntu, I've looked in .bash_profile and there is specified that the default umask is in /etc/login.defs I've changed umask there but still I don't get the correct umask when I create new file or dirs
<TongMaster> Ohmer, jordi, remind me to kick your arse at a triathlon if we ever meet ;)
<agenteo> I've changed the umask value even in /etc/profile but still nothing... I hope someone knows more then me...
<jordi> TongMaster, Ohmer: you do tris?
(bob2/#ubuntu) man, I was wondering wtf you were drunk and riding at 3pm
(bob2/#ubuntu) then I realised it's 0130 in sydney
<jordi> TongMaster: around what mark in a sprint?
<triablo> ;
<triablo> arg
<TongMaster> jordi, I do what we call "a sprint" - 500m swim, 20K bike, 5K run - nothing special. I leave the real triathlons to people with no lives.
<Tsjoklat> I get tired just reading it
<Coy> there's in forum download link to hoary...is it stable enough all ready...?
<Tsjoklat> Coy: no
* TongMaster hi 5's Tsjoklat
<jordi> TongMaster: hey, where's the other 250m?
<sabdfl> jordi: are you going to run from barcelona to mataro every morning?
<Coy> Tsjoklat:ok
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster: :P
<TongMaster> jordi, ke?
<jordi> sabdfl: hey :)
<jordi> sabdfl: well, lulu and I will definitely need to find some cool place to run around
<Tsjoklat> Coy: try two months before release.. around feb
<jordi> Barcelona will be a bit too far I'm afraid ;)
<Coy> Tsjoklat:ok i will
<jordi> TongMaster: sprints are 750m/20/5, officially
<madsen> Hmm, how the hell do I get my danish chars back in Hoary?
<jordi> TongMaster: and anyway, nothing like an olympic. (I have a life!)
<Coy> bob2:yesterday I ask about that PnPBIOS error...it's solved... =) I just added /boot/grub/menu.lst line: pnpbios=off
<TongMaster> heh
<Recon`Laptop> How do you get gDesklets onto ubuntu?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Coy: ah
(bob2/#ubuntu) Recon`Laptop: it's in universe, install it
<Coy> bob2:no errors anymore =)
<TongMaster> jordi, we are not ones for "rules" or thing official on this side of the world. It's a matter of "there's the course, give it a bash"
<TongMaster> Also, we can all swim here, so  the swim is kind of a  dead leg, really, jordi.
<TongMaster> The swim / bike transition is much more decisive than tghe swim :)
<madsen> Wtf! I think triathlon is a _bit_ off-topic...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:TongMaster] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs | apparently ubuntuforums.org is down  |  also #triathlon
<madsen> lol!
<TongMaster> at this time of the morning, I thought people would be glad of some noise.
<jordi> heh
<madsen> TongMaster: Morning, it's 16:30 here! ;)
<daniels> TongMaster: it's 3:35
<jordi> I love to make a channel offtopic. Sorry. :)
<daniels> (pm)
<jordi> daniels: are you in the UK or what?
<daniels> jordi: yah
<jordi> daniels: cool
<madsen> LOL! I didn't mean to stop the talk. I just wanted to point out exactly _how_ OT it was. :)
<TongMaster> daniels, you'll never adjust to .eu time. I told you, get pissed, get on the plane, wake up in .eu time.
<TongMaster> madsen, where are you .de?
<madsen> TongMaster: Close, .dk :)
<TongMaster> <flame>
<TongMaster> same thing
<TongMaster> ,/flame>
* TongMaster hides
<madsen> TongMaster: :p
* madsen wields a large trout and slaps TongMaster hard.
<TongMaster> Hey, we'll be running .dk soon anway, what a scary thought.
<kent> TongMaster, .dk?
<TongMaster> The future kings of .dk will be half Tasmanian.
<madsen> TongMaster: We? .au?
* TongMaster shudders.
<madsen> TongMaster: Oh!
<daniels> TongMaster: .dk's an awesome place.
<madsen> kent: Denmark
(bob2/#ubuntu) they have christmas beer!
<madsen> daniels: No it's not...
<TongMaster> I wouldn't wish that upon my worst enemy.
<daniels> bob2: exactly
<daniels> madsen: well, expensive
<madsen> TongMaster: wish what?
<TongMaster> The only thing worse than being from Tasmania is picky up a Tasmanian at a crappy Sydney bar like the "Slipp Inn"
<madsen> daniels: Yeah, but the beer is pretty much what makes people stay here. The fascist government and the peoples pride in the infamous "danish hospitality" (which doesn't exist - and never has) makes me sick...
<madsen> TongMaster: lol!
<TongMaster> madsen, I wouldn't wish having monarchrs who were half Tasmanian upon anyone. The only thing worse is being half Canberran (looks at bob2)
<madsen> TongMaster: hehe
<daniels> madsen: .dk government can't be worse than .au
(bob2/#ubuntu) I'm 100%, tyvm
<TongMaster> madsen, I'm sorry but if Mary was at the Slipp Inn, she's no princess.
<daniels> madsen: and beautiful place.  BUT!  hideously off-topic.
<TongMaster> daniels, but this is not 3pipe?
<TongMaster> #pipe, even
<Recon`Laptop> So no-one here knoes how to get Gdesklets running on Ubuntu?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Recon`Laptop: I told you twice
<madsen> daniels: Well, it's actually better than .us and .uk, but I don't know anything about the australian gov, so I can't really compare there...
(bob2/#ubuntu) Recon`Laptop: if you don't understand what I said, SAY SO
<madsen> daniels: .dk, beautiful? Hah! It's flat!
<TongMaster> Recon`Laptop, yep, I do.
(bob2/#ubuntu) TongMaster: this is #ubuntu
(bob2/#ubuntu) see the difference?
<TongMaster> not so far.
<madsen> Recon`Laptop: I do. Do what bob2 told you...
<TongMaster> normally 3ubuntu is so busy it's like signal noise, right now it's more like #pipe or is it just me?
<madsen> TongMaster: And she worked for MS here in Denmark. *brr*
<Recon`Laptop> Oh, Sorry Bob, I might have missed what you sai. I'm from SA, and my BW is less than nothing
<zenwhen> Well most of the US is at work, or still asleep.
<TongMaster> madsen, *see*
<TongMaster> :)
<madsen> TongMaster: I was actually planning to assassinate her (along with the government and Blair and Bush), but then I decided just to go to Burger King instead...
<Recon`Laptop> Okay, So its in Universe?
<Recon`Laptop> That Means I need to do what to access it?
<Coy> just curios what time is in US? here in finland it's 5.30 pm(evening?)
<Coy> :)
<TongMaster> heya jordi, I'm doing everest basecamp in May bedore wandering Europe next year :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) Recon`Laptop: as I said, wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<zenwhen> Eastern time it is 10:49am
<cenerentola> hi bob2...
<Tsjoklat> 07.44 Coy
<cenerentola> sorry but today im not going to bother you..
<TongMaster> madsen, can I assinate you for going to Burger King?
<cenerentola> i know ull miss it
<Tsjoklat> <-- making breakfast
<Coy> Tsjoklat: :)
<madsen> Recon`Laptop: Add universe in Synaptic. (Or manually in: /etc/apt/sources.list)
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, no don't, I was planning to fo a runner before you made breakfast. I'm not one for permenant attachment.....
<Coy> quite big difference :)
<madsen> TongMaster: No, 'cause I'm a hypocratic vegetarian, that eats bacon and burgers... It's not allowed to assassinate us...
<Coy> guys are waking up I'm going to sleep...
<Coy> almost
<Rob|Ubuntu> I want to put my Ubuntu (Sid) what I do
<Rob|Ubuntu> I change warty to hoary in synaptic or in the console?
<TongMaster> madsen, hypocritical?
<titbread> just running the live cd and my wireless keyboard isnt working
<titbread> how can i fix this?
<TongMaster> Oh my god, I've swallowed daniels pills
<daniels> titbread: more information needed.  what sort of wireless keyboard?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Rob|Ubuntu: you run warty and want to switch to hoary?
<daniels> bluetooth?  radio?  infrared?  usb?  ps/2?
<madsen> TongMaster: Yeah, that... :) (I'm not a native speaker.)
<Rob|Ubuntu> yea I Just finish installing Ubuntu (Warty)
<Rob|Ubuntu> bob2:
<titbread> ps/2
<TongMaster> madsen, yeah, tis OK, I'll buy you  a beer in July :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) Rob|Ubuntu: more or less
<titbread> but i think its bluetooth, im not sure
<ubuntu-geek> anyone around to fix the topic to say the forums are backup :)
<titbread> its a wireless ps/2 keyboard
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster better make it fast... we gotta eat in twenty
<Recon`Laptop> Tongmaster, How?
<Abercrombie> so I change it in synaptic to be easier than via the console
<madsen> TongMaster: In july?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs | apparently ubuntuforums.org is back  |  also #triathlon
<titbread> daniels, yeh its a ps/2 wireless keyboard only goes to 1 and a half meters so it cant be bluetooth
<TongMaster> madsen, I'll be wndering through europe, pausing in London, Scotlend, Ireland, Germany, Amsterdam and spain, if jordi has the guts to race ;)
<titbread> know how to fix it?
<TongMaster> madsen, I'll probably also be drunk like now so my English will be as good as my typing :)
<Recon`Laptop> ROFL. Its kinda hilarious but Great. Ubunut is a South-African Distribution, made by SA for SA. but everyone is crazy about it
<TongMaster> Recon`Laptop, no, only the name is SA.
<titbread> im uk and i have 150 copies in total
<titbread> i have already given 4 mac power version away 2 day
<titbread> and a couple of 64bit ones
<daniels> titbread: no idea without more information.  should work.
<TongMaster> plus when you say SA, I think South Australia, shouldn't you say .za?
<daniels> Recon`Laptop: the development team has a more global taint
<titbread> daniels, what information do you need?
<zenwhen> Recon`Laptop, you really couldnt be more wrong.
<daniels> titbread: more specific than 'it doesn't work' -- does it work in the bios?  console?
<madsen> TongMaster: Cool! :)
<titbread> daniels, nah nothing, dont get any response from it. I know the keyboard will work on windows
<titbread> daniels,  but it doesn't bring the bios up, but it does recognise a keypress - because the reciever flashes
<daniels> if it doesn't work in the BIOS, then there's nothing we can do
<daniels> it's not a real PS/2 keyboard
<titbread> yeh it is a real PS/2 keyboard, it works fine on windows
<titbread> hmmm strange
<Coy> will those ati radeon drivers work?(via apt-get)
<Abercrombie> I need help changin my Ubuntu to Sid
<madsen> Abercrombie: You want to shift from Ubuntu to Debian? Or from Warty to Hoary?
<Coy> Abercrombie:there is in forum download link to hoary release...
<Abercrombie> Warty to Hoary :)
<Joe_Powerbook> just installed Ubuntu and it 1)doesn't recognize my HT system and 2) doesn't see all 2GB of my RAM
<Abercrombie> where COy
(bob2/#ubuntu) please don't enoucrage people to download random stuff linked from forums
(bob2/#ubuntu) Joe_Powerbook: in what way doesn't it recognise it?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Joe_Powerbook: and you need a custom kernel to see more than 896MB of ram
<Coy> Abercrombie: in unofficial Ubuntu forums...try google...
(bob2/#ubuntu) bah forums
<Coy> :)
<Joe_Powerbook> bob2: yeah, but looks like the source or the compiler are not installed, correct?
<Coy> there's a link
(bob2/#ubuntu) Joe_Powerbook: by default, yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) Joe_Powerbook: install build-essential aned linux-source-2.6
(bob2/#ubuntu) Abercrombie: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Abercrombie> Thanks bob2
<Joe_Powerbook> bob2: that build-essential was what I was looking for! thanks!!!!
<WildCode> I'm having dns issues with ubuntu ... I have place nameservers as they are here in windows into resolv.conf and nothing resolves ... the only "clue" I can find is kern.log stating that it couldn't find a IPv6 router
<Coy> in hoary what will be the kernel release?
<Coy> 2.6.9.x?
<Coy> quess I have reboot X now..just installed videocard drivers..
<ixus> Hello.  Any Apple users/
<ixus> ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) lots of people
<MapeX> hi channel
(bob2/#ubuntu) WildCode: the router stuff doesn't matter
<ixus> I just wanted a quick bit of advice. . .
<MapeX> hello
<ixus> my CD drive doesn't seem to want to read Linux boot CDs - data CD's are fine
<MapeX> hello
<ixus> it there a way to net install incase my CD drive is knackered?
<|QuaD|> ixus: are you using a ppc boot disc or an x86 boot disk
<MapeX> hello
<ixus> ppc
<ixus> it sounds like it wont spin up
<themule> hey, i want to install windows again, but when i boot up it doesnt recognise the CD in there, any idea's
<themule> ?
<ixus> I made a PC boot disk on my mac & that works fine on PC, just the MAc ones wont work
<ixus> Windows XP?  98?
(bob2/#ubuntu) ixus: are you holding down C at the right time?
<themule> XP
<ixus> bob2: yes, CD sounds like it is having trouble spinning up, it spins up, spins down, jumps a bit etc - data CDs are fine as are MAc os X install CDs
<arc_> arc@ubuntu:~ $ gnome-keybinding-properties
(bob2/#ubuntu) ixus: sure you burnt it correctly?
<arc_> failed to find gam_server
<arc_> failed to exec (null)
<arc_> mmmm
<arc_> does anyone knows what gam_server is?
<mathmonk> Hello - how do I point apt to use the development tree for ubuntu ?
<Abercrombie> what runs better for slow pcs celeron 634mhz 256mb , GNome, KDE, ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) mathmonk:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
(bob2/#ubuntu) Abercrombie: both are fine
<ixus> bob2:  pretty sure - same process for burning the PC cd which worked fine
(bob2/#ubuntu) tho 256MB will suck a bit
<mathmonk> bob2, thank you!
(bob2/#ubuntu) ixus: the md5sum matches the iso?
<themule> how can i boot a CD? it isnt working for me =\
<ixus> haven't ever used an md5sum
(bob2/#ubuntu) ixus: well, check
<arc_> Abercrombie: wmaker/blackbox/enlightenment  :P
<Abercrombie> yea but what can I do, its my old pc and just wanna learn linux first and then move it to my good pc amd athlon xp-m 2800+ 704mb ddr
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) themule: put it in, tell the bios to boot from CD and it should work
<CPUnerd> just like this. apt-cache search php5 is not in the list right ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) themule: on what? a pc?
<Pitr> FINLAND SUOMI PERKELE!
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) themule: how did you burn the CD?
<Pitr> ahem
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) pritt!
<Pitr> I meant: Hello Echramath, long time no see
<CPUnerd> it's debian question but just wondering
(bob2/#ubuntu) Abercrombie: so what are you asking?
<ixus> themule:  reset your PC, & hold down escape / delete - what ever the prompt is to set you bios...
<Pitr> oi trn
(bob2/#ubuntu) CPUnerd: yes, php5 is not in debian or ubuntu
<themule> Treenaks: i'll give it ago
<CPUnerd> ok thanks
<Abercrombie> just wondering smething, but I see more menus with KDE than with GNome
(bob2/#ubuntu) Abercrombie: yes, gnome in ubuntu doesn't use debian's menu system
<ixus> you should have an option to change the boot order, something like floppy drive first, then CD, then hard drive
<WildCode> hmm, looks like a RedHat/Ubuntu user also had exact same issue as me (according to google) ... with no way to fix
<Abercrombie> bob2: so then ? what I do
(bob2/#ubuntu) Abercrombie: your question is "How do I get all the programs I install to show up in the gnome menu?"?
<Abercrombie> bob2: pretty much yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) Abercrombie: adding them manually is the only current solution
<Abercrombie> i dont know how to do that (newbie)
(bob2/#ubuntu) ctrl-l applications:// <enter>
(bob2/#ubuntu) in nautilus
<Abercrombie> but anyways right now I'm trying to read the link you gave me so I can do this stuff.
(bob2/#ubuntu) ok...
<Abercrombie> how often i gotta do apt-get update / apt-get -t unstable upgrade?
<Abercrombie> but since im changin my sources is gonna upgrade from unstable right
<Abercrombie> but what if something is not available for unstable yet and the latest is only in testing will it use it too?
(bob2/#ubuntu) ubuntu doesn't have a distribution called "unstable"
(bob2/#ubuntu) so -t unstable will not ever do anything
<Abercrombie> hoary
<Abercrombie> oh
(bob2/#ubuntu) you don't ever need to dist-upgrade
<Abercrombie> < use to deb
<Abercrombie> cool
(bob2/#ubuntu) and I'd not recommend someone new to ubuntu move to hoary at all
<themule> hey, it didnt work :(
(bob2/#ubuntu) also there is no "testing" in ubuntu
<Echramath> Pitr: Aa, you were on... #friendly @ IRCNet?
<Pitr> aye
<Pitr> LordTyphon for you.
<themule> right, i want to install windows XP again, when i try and boot it the CD doesnt load and it just goes onto ubuntu, need help
<Abercrombie> why not
(bob2/#ubuntu) themule: configure your bios to boot it
<themule> i couldnt find it
(bob2/#ubuntu) Abercrombie: ubuntu is doing it differently
(bob2/#ubuntu) themule: look in your bios manual
<Abercrombie> i can see :)
<|QuaD|> Abercrombie: debian unstable is still pretty stable
<themule> but normaly for all other o/s's it boots up fine
<CPUnerd> |QuaD|~  I have SID on 13 servers. and it's really stable
<Abercrombie> stable in outdated or stable as in good working
<|QuaD|> ubuntu hoary is really an unstable release made for testing
<|QuaD|> CPUnerd: yeah.... i used to use sid
<CPUnerd> :)
<CPUnerd> what you use now ?
<CPUnerd> fbsd ? :P
<|QuaD|> CPUnerd: i don't know if i would use unstable on production servers, but its still stable
<|QuaD|> ubuntu
<|QuaD|> i don't run servers
<|QuaD|> i would probably choose openbsd though
<themule> bob2: but normaly for all other o/s's it boots up fine
<CPUnerd> |QuaD|~  if you need anything about it, any opinions because you are going to be having servers, I will tell  you personally that sid is nice. and works prettyyy well ;)
<|QuaD|> what does?
<Abercrombie> bob2: why you dont recommend somebody new to linux to go to hoary
<CPUnerd> everything
<|QuaD|> what os
<CPUnerd> debian SID
<|QuaD|> oh
<|QuaD|> yeah
<|QuaD|> i ran sid for 2 years
<CPUnerd> the only thing that pisses me off is apt-cache search php5
<|QuaD|> haha
<Coy> hey,what is mouse in ubuntu?/dev/mouse? I have generic wheelmouse ps/2
<themule> can i format C:\ from ubuntu?
<wasabi> /dev/psaux
<|QuaD|> i reformatted my hd (sid) and put ubuntu on
<wasabi> themule: depends what C:\ is
<Coy> is it?
<themule> my HD
<Echramath> Coy: /dev/input/mouse0?
<CPUnerd> themule~  type cfdisk if you are lukcy
<wasabi> TheMuwhat file system
(bob2/#ubuntu) Abercrombie: because you won't be able to fix it when it breaks
<wasabi> themule what file system
<Coy> this radeon driver ask about it...
<themule> erm, the one that is first selected in the ubuntu installation
<Echramath> AFAIK you can't format, just create filesystems?
<wasabi> themule: unix does not use drive letters. That is purely a DOS invention. So I have no idea what you mean by C:\.
<wasabi> Rephrase what you are asking.
<Echramath> wasabi: Of course PC bioses you it too.
<wasabi> If you mean "first partition of first drive"
<Abercrombie> thanks bob2
<Coy> drive letters are straight from hell ;)
<wasabi> Echramath: not mine.
<CPUnerd> themule~  type "less /etc/fstab"
<Echramath> Okey, but many do.
<themule> i dont know, i just want to boot my windows XP installation CD from start-up
<wasabi> If they do it's simply a visual representation of Something.
<wasabi> themule: you just want to install Windows? WHat does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Coy> that mouse?what is it?I have no clue
<Abercrombie> but bob2: maybe I can manage :)
<WildCode> how do I disable ipv6 in ubuntu ... I want to see if its causing my dns issues (same issue noted in 3 other dists)
<wasabi> Coy: /dev/psaux
<themule> i installed ubuntu, to see what it was like, now i want to go back to windows, but it isnt booting the CD
<Coy> wasabi:ok =)) I try that
<wasabi> themule: Well, your computers inability to boot a CD rom has absolutly nothing to do with Ubuntu at all. The best I can do is say check your bIOS settings.
<wasabi> Makes sure it's in the right boot order.
<themule> but it does normaly, has ubuntu change the BIOS settings?
<wasabi> That's not even possible.
<Abercrombie> bob2: I used MEPIS CUtting Edge and nothing seemed to break, so if anythign breaks I can ask here ? or is it that ubuntu hoary breaks a lot?
<Joe_Powerbook> um, I'm trying to run a make menuconfig and it says it can't find ncurses library, but they're installed
<themule> its booted every CD i ever tried, but now i have ubuntu, and there is a bootable disk in the drive, it wont boot =\
(bob2/#ubuntu) Joe_Powerbook: libncurses5-dev
<Joe_Powerbook> error says to install ncurses-devel, but there's no such package
<Coy> damn..what the hell is Quad Buffer Stereo?should it be enabled?
<Echramath> themule: But the CD should take command before any OS starts.
<Coy> :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) Abercrombie: do you want to help find bugs?
<Abercrombie> i would love to
<themule> thats my point..
<wasabi> themule: booting from teh CD is handled pruely by the BIOS probing for a bootloader from the CD, before it probes for a boot loader from the HD.
<wasabi> themule: if your BIOS is not doing so, it has nothing to do with ubuntu.
(bob2/#ubuntu) Abercrombie: do you know how to fix  things if, say, dpkg breaks, etc?
<themule> ok..
<wasabi> go into your bios and examine the settings
<Abercrombie> hmm not sure but I can learn , like dependencies you mean?
<wasabi> make sure the CD is set to be probed before the HD
<wasabi> Maybe your bios requires you to hold down a key or som...
<wasabi> n/m
<Joe_Powerbook> bob2: thanks... is this processes documented somewhere? I could not seem to find all of this listed out....
(bob2/#ubuntu) Joe_Powerbook: newbiedoc.sf.net
<rapha> Hi all!
<Abercrombie> another thing is that i also want to run the latest stuff
(bob2/#ubuntu) I'm sure you do
<Abercrombie> lol
<adsj> hello, when i try to recompile the kernel i get this errors
<adsj> "cant find file arch/Linux/Kconfig"
<adsj> is that an ubuntu bug ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) no
<adsj> hmm, so what is that? and how i can fix it ?
<adsj> on arch i havent this Linux directory
<zenwhen> 1) Have you installed Build Essential?
<adsj> i've tried with vanilla src and the ubuntu's linux-sources
<adsj> zenwhen, can you please give me the name of the package? thanks
<adsj> i'll check
<zenwhen> I just did
<madsen> Hmm, anyone lost sound, dvd-playback and charset when upgrading to Hoary? (whore-y?)
<adsj> hmm build-essential is already installed zenwhen
<zenwhen> I lost my wide, charisma, and job when upgrading to whore-y ;-;
(bob2/#ubuntu) adsj: what command are you running?
<zenwhen> wife*
<adsj> bob2, make menuconfig
(bob2/#ubuntu) adsj: install libncurses5-dev
<madsen> zenwhen: Drrm-chi! ;)
<zenwhen> D:
<Joe_Powerbook> it would be really nice to have the configuration file for the stock kernel, so I don't leave anything out when I recompile  =(
<adsj> bob2, already installed :(
(bob2/#ubuntu) Joe_Powerbook: /boot/
<Joe_Powerbook> =)
<adsj> another solution ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) paste the full error to #flood
<zenwhen> Havent heard of anyone with those things installed having an issue
<adsj> ok, 1 sec
<icecrash> moin
<icecrash> anyone who can tell me how to report bugs against universe packages? they are not listet in bugzilla
<adsj> bob2, done
<icecrash> directly mail to maintainer? or any other ways
<Tiboz> hey all
(bob2/#ubuntu) icecrash: read the bugzilla front page
(bob2/#ubuntu) that answers that exact question
<Tiboz> will ubuntu make a kernel package for 2.6.9 in hoary ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) and no one knows when
<Tiboz> oki
<deFrysk> when ? ;p
<Tiboz> that was my second question :)
<deFrysk> why not wait till 2.6.10 comes out ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) maybe they will
<deFrysk> odd numbers usually are poorer versions anyway
(bob2/#ubuntu) adsj: where did you get your source from?
<adsj> bob2, kernel.org
<adsj> bob2, btw the same for ubuntu's linux-sources
<icecrash> bob2: wether I'm blind or I don't know what you want to tell me
<icecrash> the bugzilla.ub... doesn't tell me that and the help packages also not
<wave>  what kind of kernel does ubuntu use just the vanilla with a crap load of patches?
<icecrash> s/packages/site/
(bob2/#ubuntu) icecrash: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/enter_bug.cgi?product=Ubuntu
(bob2/#ubuntu) wave: is there any other possible type of kernel?
(bob2/#ubuntu) (aside from "no patches")
<wave> well mm or ck of some sort
<adsj> no solution :(
<wave> ir maybe the debian kernel which I have no idea what they use either. never been a debian fna
(bob2/#ubuntu) no sane distro is going to have -mm be the default kernel
<wave> Probably not.
<wave> Buggy.
* icecrash_ ups vpn dies
<wave> Is there any screen shots of that app I hear about that is going to take the place of synaptic on the web?
<awtcmc> after running dvd shrink in wine, i am now unable to open k3b to burn anything.  i receive the following error:
<awtcmc> kdecore (KIconLoader): WARNING: Icon directory /usr/share/icons/Smokey-Red/ group 48x48/filesystems not valid.
<icecrash_> by
<Echramath> awtcmc: It's a warning, not an error, right?
<awtcmc> yes, its just a warning.  however, k3b will not open.  it basically freezes with a blank window while trying to scan for cd and dvd devices
<Echramath> awtcmc: I suppose that the warning doesn't affect the operation of K3B at all, the problem is somewhere else.
<awtcmc> even in the window selector, there is no icon for k3b
(bob2/#ubuntu) you're burning stuff with *wine*?
(bob2/#ubuntu) I'd be happy if my machine didn't catch on fire after that
<awtcmc> i rip and compress the dvd with dvd shrink under wine.
<Echramath> Maybe the windows software did some terrible mutilations on the drive.
<Echramath> Like put it in the "not working" -mode.
(bob2/#ubuntu) scsiutils might have something to reset it
<awtcmc> that's possible, because i then installed xcdroast, and it could not detect the cd or dvd drives, even though i can open and close them and they appear when i open the computer location
<awtcmc> after searching online, this is a very common error when using kde apps on a debian system, but i can't resolve it.  from what i've found, its simply an icon issue.
<awtcmc> or maybe a theme issue
<awtcmc> bob, can you tell me more about scsiutils
<awtcmc> like where to get, how to use?
<Neill>  apt-get install scsiutils probably
<awtcmc> nope, apt-get won't do it.  its not in any of the official ubuntu repositories
(bob2/#ubuntu) lord
(bob2/#ubuntu) it was a guess at a name
(bob2/#ubuntu) sg-utils - utilities for working with generic SCSI devices
<adsj> i try another time :) someone have some problems when try to recompile the kernel on ubuntu ( hoary) ? especially when launch make menuconfig
<adsj> i've already the libncurses installed
<awtcmc> ok, bob2, sg-utils is installed, now what?
(bob2/#ubuntu) now look and see if it has a utility to reset your drive
(bob2/#ubuntu) if not, you reboot
<awtcmc> i'm somewhat of a linux noob here, so i can't open it from the terminal with sg-utils.  do you know how to run the app?
<ixus> checksums match - must be my CD drive
<|QuaD|> probably
<zenwhen> my ubuntu cds never made it to me
<zenwhen> the site said they shipped and I never got them
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) zenwhen: ..yet
<zenwhen> so sad ;-;
<zenwhen> it said they shipped like 12 days ago
<zenwhen> ;-;
<zenwhen> Oh well.. I realy wanted a LiveCD.
<|QuaD|> zenwhen:  why didn't you just burn them yourselves?
<zenwhen> Dialup?
<awtcmc> can anyone help with my k3b issue?
<|QuaD|> oh, that would take a while
<zenwhen> Oh well... I hope I get them though.
<zenwhen> Im going to give them out to some people around here who really should be running Linux.
<|QuaD|> zenwhen: lol
<zenwhen> And keep some for myself.
<zenwhen> well
<zenwhen> two.
<zenwhen> I want a liveCD just for a rescue disk.
<zenwhen> I lost my knoppix disk.
<|QuaD|> ohh
<zenwhen> I can go to a local college and download things but its a hassle.
<zenwhen> Since they really dont want non-students in there.
<zenwhen> I downloaded warty for two weeks.
<|QuaD|> i go to a uni... with super fast speeds :)
<zenwhen> Not all of us are so lucky.
<giannicola_> here in italy we have 10mbit connections
<|QuaD|> i have 2 10 mbit connections in my apartment
<_LR_> hello, where do I find a ubuntu repository list? I need a repository nere me (Portugal) ? tx
<zenwhen> I suppose we are all lucky in our own ways though.
<|QuaD|> heh
(bob2/#ubuntu) _LR_: the Archive page on the wiki
<zenwhen> Though I dont have broadband I do own my own home.
<|QuaD|> haha... i am 21
<zenwhen> I am 23.
<zenwhen> :)
<|QuaD|> nice
<zenwhen> The land here is cheap because it is rural.
<zenwhen> But it also means I have to wait a while before broadband makes it out here.
<|QuaD|> ahh, i live in boston, if my apartment was a condo, it would be about $400,000
<|QuaD|> and its a small 1 bedroom studio
<zenwhen> woa
<zenwhen> 80% of America still uses Dialup.
<zenwhen> Thats pretty amazing.
<|QuaD|> i read the slashdot today :)
<zenwhen> I jsut did.
<zenwhen> just*
<giannicola_> I need help
<|QuaD|> with?
<giannicola_> yesterday I installed my ubuntu
<daniels> f 09:10:33 up 4 days, 20:52, 15 users,  load average: 1.08, 1.27, 0.97
<_LR_> bob2: i'm on http://www.ubuntu-linux.org/wiki and down't see Archive :(
<daniels> er
<daniels> wrong window
<giannicola_> but with firefox
<giannicola_> i don't have flash plugins
<DLite> daniels you should really consider to stop drinking
(bob2/#ubuntu) Joe_Powerbook: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
(bob2/#ubuntu) _LR_:
(bob2/#ubuntu) blah
<daniels> DLite: don't drink on the job
<Tomcat_> Can I change this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/view?searchterm=divx when I log in?
<x-un-l> _LR_, http://glua.ua.pt/mirror/dists/ubuntu/releases/4.10/
<giannicola_> i don't have flash plugins
<giannicola_> who can help me?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Tomcat_: yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) Tomcat_: please don't break it
<DLite> daniels: I still want to see those pictures of you table dancing in Spain
(bob2/#ubuntu) giannicola_: RestrictedFormats on the wik
<giannicola_> how can Iinstall flash plugins in firefox?
(bob2/#ubuntu) giannicola_: as the FAQ says
(bob2/#ubuntu) please read it
(bob2/#ubuntu) DLite: you really don't
<giannicola_> ok
<Tomcat_> bob2: I only want to add that totem-xine is the easiest way for having MPG4... I really miss that.
<DLite> bob2 I do and daniels promised
(bob2/#ubuntu) Tomcat_: ok
<daniels> i don't table dance
<DLite> you would if you were loaded enough
<DLite> your words
(bob2/#ubuntu) well, that's true
(bob2/#ubuntu) 3 beers and he did an x upload
(bob2/#ubuntu) ok, maybe that didn't happen
<daniels> bob2: lies
(bob2/#ubuntu) but it could have
<awtcmc> i'm having a lot of trouble mounting my windows partition.  i've followed all of the steps from the web, including changing all permissions, but when i open the mounted drive in nautilus, there is nothing there
(bob2/#ubuntu) ignore nautilus
(bob2/#ubuntu) paste the relevant line from "mount"'s output
<Deft> does anyone know the reason that only one totem instance is allowed?
(bob2/#ubuntu) they have conflicting files
<awtcmc> thanks, bob2.  i'll do this later if you're around.  currently burning a dvd in k3b.  simply rebooting the system resolved the issue.
(bob2/#ubuntu) and the reason that totem-xine forces ubuntu-desktop out is that totem-xine is not supported
<awtcmc> does anyone know how to completely remove totem?  i use mplayer and ogle, so i have no need for totem.  when i try to uninstall totem, it says that it must also uninstall the ubuntu desktop
<giannicola> bob2 where is the folder of mozilla plugins?
<Deft> hadn't even noticed that... seems pretty stupid really, being able to watch another video without losing your place seems fairly basic
<Deft> awtcmc, just remove it in synaptic if you really want it gone
(bob2/#ubuntu) Deft: if totem-gstreamer loses it's place in a video, file a bug
(bob2/#ubuntu) giannicola: /usr/lib/mozilla/ or so
<giannicola> thx
<awtcmc> deft, if i try that, it says it must also uninstall ubuntu-desktop
(bob2/#ubuntu) awtcmc: yes, indeed.
(bob2/#ubuntu) you can remove ubuntu-desktop if you want
<mxpxpod> bob2: any luck with herbert?
(bob2/#ubuntu) it contains nothing
(bob2/#ubuntu) but be aware you're on your own
(bob2/#ubuntu) mxpxpod: no
<Deft> bob2, I mean that you can't watch another video in another instance, because there can't be another instances
<mxpxpod> bob2: suck
(bob2/#ubuntu) mxpxpod: just building my own 2.6.9 package now, in fact
<awtcmc> what happens if i remove ubuntu desktop?
(bob2/#ubuntu) (with the sleep patch)
<mxpxpod> bob2: ah, cool
<mxpxpod> bob2: and the wlan patch?
(bob2/#ubuntu) mxpxpod: yes
<mxpxpod> bob2: how'd you do that?
(bob2/#ubuntu) mxpxpod: it's herbert's 2.6.8.1 upgraded to 2.6.9 with sleep added
(bob2/#ubuntu) and all conflicting patches dropped
(bob2/#ubuntu) so it may or may not boot
<Deft> awtcmc, you miss out on automatically getting new packages that are included as "defaults" in the future
(bob2/#ubuntu) Deft: ok
<mxpxpod> bob2: haha
<awtcmc> that's pretty stupid, to mess with my system just to remove a movie player?  why was ubuntu designed like this
(bob2/#ubuntu) awtcmc: please don't call things you don't understand "stupid"
(bob2/#ubuntu) 03:23:01           bob2 | and the reason that totem-xine forces ubuntu-desktop out is that totem-xine is not supported
(bob2/#ubuntu) if you want to use unsupported software, go for it!
<Deft> awtcmc, to ensure you get everything you need; and your system stays in a nice state
<awtcmc> you're right, but why can't it be simple to remove totem?
(bob2/#ubuntu) but be aware that it means you may need to manually fix things in the future
(bob2/#ubuntu) it's TRIVIAL to remove totem
(bob2/#ubuntu) but you're removing a component of the default ubuntu desktop
<Deft> or just delete the menu entry for that matter
<Tsjoklat> blah
<awtcmc> but its just a package, an app.  not like i'm removing the kernel or anything here
(bob2/#ubuntu) ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) did you not read what I said?
(bob2/#ubuntu) do you understand what actually happens when you remove it?
<awtcmc> yeah, i would have to manually update my system in the future.  no thanks.
(bob2/#ubuntu) lord
(bob2/#ubuntu) nevermind then
<Deft> ubuntu-desktop makes sure that you always have a functioning desktop and everything you might need; you get rid of that and you're on your own
<Tomcat_> If I install mplayer, will it remove ubuntu-desktop? :o
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Deft> Tomcat_, no
<Tsjoklat> oh ubu won't work anymore if you remove it... really
(bob2/#ubuntu) Tomcat_: no
<Tsjoklat> it explodes
<Tsjoklat> walks off
(bob2/#ubuntu) what Deft said
(bob2/#ubuntu) hm, I should include the snd_powermac fix too
<ploum> Hello
<Joint> ploum: hiya
<Moof> hi
<zenwhen> Moof
<Moof> I have a fresh ubutu (warty) install here
<ploum> I'm using ubuntu Hoary, but people on WinXP cannot access my samba shares
<jazzka> hi!
<Joint> ploum: did you configured the samba right?
<Joint> jazzka: hiya
<Deft> ploum, cannot see or cannot access?
* Moof is trying to work out how to UTF-8ise it
<ploum> WinXP ask for a password and keep the "ok" button greyed until at least one password is entered
<ploum> But I didn't set any password
<jazzka> Does ubuntu underestand firewire devices?
<ploum> Joint, a friend on Gentoo can access my samba share
<Deft> ploum, are you using guest accounts then?
<jazzka> I mean, can It manage correctly?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) jazzka: most of them
<ploum> Deft, in Samba ?
<Joint> well that's with Lin
<Deft> ploum, yes
(alexissoft/#ubuntu) hi
<ploum> I don't know
<Joint> alexissoft: hi
<jazzka> I would like to buy a hard drive and plug it throw firewire
<jazzka> Treenaks, is there any guide or entry in the wiki? or web?
<Deft> ploum, that's how I would do passwordless access
<ploum> Deft, how can I do that ?  I'm using share-admin to set the thing up ;-)
<cardador> ploum: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and add to the share section force user = your username and force group = your username
<ploum> But I don't understand why it doesn't work for WinXP, because others Linux have no problem..
<ploum> cardador, but will they gain write access then ?
<cardador> ploum: maybe defective operative system? :)
<Moof> ok, how do I get nautilus and my consoles and xterms to display utf-8 filenames?
<cardador> ploum: yes
<ploum> cardador, but I don't want it !
<ploum> I want a read-only share
<cardador> ploum: im on a network with winxp and win2000 and everybofy writes to it
<cardador> ploum: then add writable = no
<cardador> ploum: dont forget to restart samba after doing the changes
<ultrakorne> is Smart Battery supported? i need to see the battery charge
<Joint> you do it with /etc/init.d/samba restart;
<adsj> how to list the bugs on the system with apt-listbugs ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) apt-listbugs doesn't work in ubuntu
<cardador> ploum: you can set permissions on your share at applications > syst tools > shares
<adsj> argh, so there is a way to list the bugs on ubuntu ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) list all the bugs in all the packages on your system?
(bob2/#ubuntu) what for?
<adsj> ah i dunno atm, i'm trying to discover if there is some bugs on my system about the kernel compile problems :(
(bob2/#ubuntu) that really won't help
(bob2/#ubuntu) try asking on the list
<adsj> which one ?
<Moof> is there a SWAT package for ubuntu?
<Gaaruto> hi
<Gaaruto> apprently, i dont have the gdesklets sensor for the 0.31.1 version (hoary)
<Rob|Ubuntu> how do I get KDE 3.3 ?
<Rob|Ubuntu> apt-get install kdelibs4 ?
<Gaaruto> where can i found them ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) if you want kde3.3, are you sure you want ubuntu?
<Abercrombie> yea I still want ubuntu why KDE not good for ubuntu?
* mxpxpod mumbles something about kde sucking...
<Abercrombie> nevermind
<Agrajag> kde's not supported.
<Evaso> hi guys, what kind of wirless network cards are supportend into ubuntu?
<Abercrombie> only gnome is supported?
<Agrajag> yes.
(bob2/#ubuntu) Evaso: antyhing that linux supports
<Abercrombie> no prob
<Abercrombie> I just changed my sources to hoary and I did apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade doing
<giannicola> bob2: i wrote you something in pvt
<Evaso> bob2: is there a list? because there are some drivers that are not included already in the upstream kernel
<Puumba> Evaso, are you looking for a particular driver?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Evaso: ubuntu probably includes whatever driver it is
(bob2/#ubuntu) giannicola: why?
<Evaso> Puumba/bob2: www.prism54.org drivers and Madwifi drivers http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/
<giannicola> because of the java plugins
<giannicola> i read the faq
(bob2/#ubuntu) Evaso: both are in the ubuntu kernel
<Evaso> i have two netgear cards
<giannicola> i did all they said
(bob2/#ubuntu) giannicola: if you want help with something, ask in here
<giannicola> but it does't work
(bob2/#ubuntu) you don't /msg strangers asking for help, it's just rude
<giannicola> ok
<Evaso> bob2: this are also back in the debian kernel?
<giannicola> i apologize
(bob2/#ubuntu) Evaso: no
<giannicola> i can't use java plugins, why?
<Tomcat_> Weird... when I run xine from "Run Application", I have no sound... when I run it from command line, I have sound..
(bob2/#ubuntu) environment
<Tomcat_> Mh... okay...
<mass> is there any plan to make svn packages for 1.1.1? Can I make them and contribute them in some way?
(bob2/#ubuntu) help the debian maintainer
<mass> bob2: ahh, its in experimental on debian. I'll find out why :)
<RuffianSoldier> hello bob2
(bob2/#ubuntu) hi
<Tomcat_> Can I add an application to the Gnome menus?
(bob2/#ubuntu) applications:// in nautilus
<Tomcat_> You seem to be a source of infinite Ubuntu wisdom :P
<Genetic_Reject> hi yall
<Genetic_Reject> can someone tell me more about this ubunt linux thing
(bob2/#ubuntu) www.ubuntulinux.org
<Tomcat_> Do I need to restart Ubuntu to make the changes in applications visible?
(bob2/#ubuntu) no
<ImmeR^> I never worked with Linux before, but I want to try it. I have triede knoppix and now I want to install Linux for good.. Is Ubuntu linux good for newbies like me, or should I go Red-Hat?? Please, I need some good advice..
<Genetic_Reject> me too ImmeR^ bbut i want to try it now] 
(bob2/#ubuntu) ubuntu is good for new users
<Tomcat_> Ubuntu is definitely the best for new users...
<jordi> ImmeR^: go for it
<Tomcat_> It's totally easy to use, but when you want to hack stuff, you can do it.
<lupus_> are there plugins for rhythmbox
<lupus_> like lyrics shower
<ImmeR^> :p I am not a hacker (but that is only because I do not know how to do it.. ;) )
<Genetic_Reject> im only worried about thing like my games and other win apps , will they work on ubuntu
<ImmeR^> But thanks.. now I feel ready for going linux...
<zenwhen> Genetic_Reject, would you be willing to use apps that are very similar to your apps, or do your current apps have to work?
<Genetic_Reject> nah similair apps
* lil_anthony says ubuntu rocks and www.tldp.org and www.google.com are my friends :P
<Genetic_Reject> would be fine
<zenwhen> what apps are you mainly concerned with?
<ImmeR^> I am concerned about Photo Shop... And Diablo II :p
<Genetic_Reject> dreamweaver, flash, office
<ixus> GiIMO is a great phtoshop alternative
<Genetic_Reject> diablo 2 me aswell i only got that game 2 days ago
<zenwhen> flash runs is crossover office
<lil_anthony> iirc i seen someone run photoshop with wine
<ixus> Blefish / Screem are good html editors (I think)
<zenwhen> as does dreamweaver
<zenwhen> and Open Office is included with Ubuntu.
<mxpxpod> vi is a great html editor too!
<mxpxpod> rather, gvim
<Genetic_Reject> wat about mah games ,or should i get wine of somthing similair
<zenwhen> if he uses dreamweaver I doubt he will be happy with vi
<zenwhen> What games do you play?
<mxpxpod> zenwhen: it's a great time to learn ;)
<mxpxpod> Genetic_Reject: check out winex... it's a $15 initial fee, and then $5 every month for updates and stuff, which I think is quite reasonable
<mxpxpod> Genetic_Reject: and they have debian packages
<Tomcat_> bob2: No idea what's wrong here but I only after restarting Gnome I got the new entry... :o
<zenwhen> A lot of games run without it as well.
<mxpxpod> zenwhen: huh?
<zenwhen> Doom 3
<zenwhen> Ut2k4
<zenwhen> Enemy Territory
<mxpxpod> the windows versions don't run in linux
<Genetic_Reject> sorry if i get lost sometime's, but im new to all this linux stuff,so i need plenty help
<ImmeR^> Me 2...
<zenwhen> mxpxpod, yes they do. All you need is the files from the windows disks.
* Genetic_Reject just orderd his ubuntu cd
<mxpxpod> zenwhen: and you don't have to use wine or winex?
<zenwhen> I installed Doom 3, Ut2k4, and Quake 3 all from windows disks
<zenwhen> With free installers
<zenwhen> And dont use winex
<zenwhen> Why would I?
<Genetic_Reject> how long does it take to ge tthe cd
<zenwhen> They are native ports.
<mxpxpod> zenwhen: ok, so how do they run?
<zenwhen> Genetic_Reject, hard to say.
<zenwhen> mxpxpod, very well
(bob2/#ubuntu) Genetic_Reject: it will take weeks
<zenwhen> Better than in windows even.
<zenwhen> Ive been waiting a month and a half.
<Genetic_Reject> im inj such a hurry to get rid of this windows crap
<mxpxpod> zenwhen: no, I mean how do they run... because linux code is different than windows code
<zenwhen> If you cna download it over dialup, it would be a lot quicker.
<zenwhen> I did.
<Genetic_Reject> it newer works and when it does its sloooooowww
(bob2/#ubuntu) Genetic_Reject: you can download it or get someone else to...
(bob2/#ubuntu) Genetic_Reject: your lug may have cds
<zenwhen> They run, because you get linux binaries.
<vguerra> hi all! .. i just install ubuntu 3 days ago .. but i have problems with my laptops temperature, it reaches the max temparature and it turns off
<zenwhen> You dont use the windows binaries.
<Genetic_Reject> it would take too long on dailup
<Genetic_Reject> lug?
<mxpxpod> zenwhen: and you don't have to pay for the linux binaries?
<zenwhen> mxpxpod, of course not. You already paid for the windows binaries.
<zenwhen> You just need your key and the files from the windows disk
<mxpxpod> zenwhen: ah, ok
<mxpxpod> zenwhen: that makes sense
<Genetic_Reject> wats all this about paying for libraries i thought linux if free
<zenwhen> U22K4 has a linux installer on the disk even.
<zenwhen> UT2K4.
(bob2/#ubuntu) Genetic_Reject: you can buy cds of ubuntu if you want it quicker
(bob2/#ubuntu) Genetic_Reject: or ask someone to burn it for you
<mxpxpod> Genetic_Reject: linux itself is free... the software that runs on it isn't always free... but most of the time it is
<Genetic_Reject> i live in sa, any takers to send me a copy
<RuffianSoldier> join #dualboot everyone, smart folks get ops!
<mxpxpod> Genetic_Reject: also, free doesn't always mean monetariliy free
(bob2/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: please don't
<RuffianSoldier> dont what?
<ixus> advertise
(bob2/#ubuntu) don't pimp other, unrelated, non-technical channels in here
<RuffianSoldier> its a technical channel
<RuffianSoldier> and im not pimping it
(bob2/#ubuntu) blah
<Genetic_Reject> ok who'll send me a copy
<Genetic_Reject> ;)
(bob2/#ubuntu) ask on your local lug list
<RuffianSoldier> lug = lesbian until graduation where im from bob2
<Genetic_Reject> lamo
<ImmeR^> Just one more question.. I am fond of using the equation in microsoft office.. Is there any similar function in open office??
(bob2/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: please try to stay at least vaguely on-topic
(bob2/#ubuntu) ImmeR^: yes
<RuffianSoldier> :-)
<RuffianSoldier> =D
<Genetic_Reject> im also going to run things like eggdrops and a irc server from my machine when i get ubuntu
(bob2/#ubuntu) ouch
<zenwhen> huh
<zenwhen> who
<Genetic_Reject> lol
<Genetic_Reject> huh?
<ixus> Ubuntu wont play sound or video after update.  "unknown error"
<ixus> Any ideas?  I don't know where to start
<NewComer> try playing from terminal
<Genetic_Reject> waht program should i use to play mah music
<ixus> What terminal apps do I have? or do you mean just command rather than icon launch?
(bob2/#ubuntu) "your" music, rhythmbox.
<Genetic_Reject> is it like winamp
<ixus> more like iTunes
<ixus> XMMS is like winamp
<Genetic_Reject> ah great cause i like itunes
<Genetic_Reject> its an awesome musin program
<Genetic_Reject> Vince-0 , me also from sa
<Vince-0> Genetic_reject ! suP!
<Genetic_Reject> Cool and you m8
<NewComer> ixus, just launch xmms from terminal
<Genetic_Reject> mah first time here trying to learn as much as possible
<ixus> will do :)  Let me fire up the beige box. . .
<Vince-0> Genetic_Reject: I am a n00b too
<Vince-0> I know Ubuntu Roxkzerz
<RuffianSoldier> well ya
<RuffianSoldier> :-0
<Genetic_Reject> Thats Leet ,hehehehe
<Vince-0> Genetic_Reject: Get XMMS 1st, every1 needs music
<Genetic_Reject> but me is still waiting for me ubuntu copie , so me still running stupid winbloze
<Vince-0> kk
<Genetic_Reject> ~~~~~~~~~~ irc.blabber.net - #distortion the home of the reject.!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~
<alindeman> Um?
<Genetic_Reject> sorry accident
<daniels> Genetic_Reject: please don't s... oh, thanks
<Genetic_Reject> was ment for another room
* Genetic_Reject begs forgiveness
<_quiz> Hi,all.  I'm trying out the warty live cd - what is the root password?
<ironwolf> _quiz: no root, sudo
<RuffianSoldier> yup!
<vguerra> the root account is inactivated by default
<RuffianSoldier> I was the same "I have no root password!"
(bob2/#ubuntu) _quiz: there isn't one
(bob2/#ubuntu) _quiz: use sudo
<_quiz> Ok, sudo su - works ... but apt-get update does not seem to.  I can run apt on the livecd (although temporarily) correct?
<_quiz> I juszt need to change my sources, I assume...
<ironwolf> _quiz: why?
(bob2/#ubuntu) what's the point of running apt on the livecd?
<_quiz> ironwolf, to see how it works as an audio workstation without toasting a HD.
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, why did the folks at Ubuntu choose sudo? why not a "normal" su system?
(bob2/#ubuntu) because sudo rocks
<RuffianSoldier> i agree
<manojk> you can set the root password yourself if you'd like
(bob2/#ubuntu) and it saves two questions during the install
<_quiz> A (currently windows using) friend would like to try audio editing on a linux box - I heard that ubuntu was a good choice for first switchers...
<RuffianSoldier> hi Gwildor|work! Gwildor is in #dualboot =D
<Gwildor|work> hahaha
<Gwildor|work> I left him there...sorry
(bob2/#ubuntu) please stop pimping your channel
(bob2/#ubuntu) no one cares about it
<RuffianSoldier> everyone in there does
<RuffianSoldier> you dont know what everyone is thinking
(bob2/#ubuntu) no one in here does
<Gwildor|work> _quiz, ubuntu is pretty easy on a newb (me), audio editing though, I have no idea.....unless kristal has a linux version
<RuffianSoldier> some of the folks like it and they came from here
(bob2/#ubuntu) well, good for them, but please stop it
<_quiz> krystal is for sissies. :)
<Gwildor|work> lol, I don't bdualboot though, I just stopped over, someone plugged it in here
<Gwildor|work> _quiz, hmm, what you use then, kristal is great........you must have some magic apps
<Gwildor|work> no *nix kristal
<Vince-0> How can I install ATI Grfx drivers in Ubuntu ? any1 ?
<xukun> hi
<ixus_PC> still no luck with the sound
<ixus_PC>  # xmms /home/kieren/Music/ulysses.mp3
<ixus_PC> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ixus_PC> ** WARNING **: oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): No such devic e
<jivera> Why is universe based on unstable instead of testing?
(bob2/#ubuntu) ixus_PC: load the oss compatilibity modules
<xukun> can somebody tell me how I can what kind of touchpad my laptop uses, I think mine uses some kind of alps touchpad but not sure
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, the is a binaryhowto on the wiki
<Gwildor|work> hey!, what happened to bonobo
<ixus_PC> bob2:  How would I do that?  ( sorry I'm not very experienced with Linux - I only get my hands dirty when there is a problem & for the most part Linux has been good to me :] )
<_quiz> Does the ubuntu live cd also work as an install cd?
<Gwildor|work> I don't think so
<xukun> it should somewhere in cat /proc ???
<Gwildor|work> if im wrong ill be flamed........
* jivera doesn't think the Live CD works as an install CD either.
* Gwildor|work shrugs
<ironwolf> _quiz: just playing audio? because iirc music player
(bob2/#ubuntu) _quiz: no
<_quiz> ironwolf, Audo recording and processing,not playing. :)
<RuffianSoldier> Bradb
(bob2/#ubuntu) ixus_PC: load the snd_pcm_oss module
<cenerentola> hello there...
<RuffianSoldier> ahoy7
<cenerentola> bob2: i need to break the promise..
(bob2/#ubuntu) ?
<cenerentola> in fact after a smart update with synaptic, i rebooted and all went in 640*480
(bob2/#ubuntu) cool
<Genetic_Reject> can i still use firefox if i intall ubuntu
(bob2/#ubuntu) Genetic_Reject: it comes with firefox
<daniels> yes, it's the default browser
<cenerentola> now i checked the XFconf file, and there're no entries for 640 * 480
<Genetic_Reject> yes cause i used it on winbloze ,and i think its a wonderfull browser
<cenerentola> what's the problem?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Genetic_Reject: it started on unix...
<Gwildor|work> bob2, how long did *nix have it before windows got it?......FF that is
* jivera thought FF was started when Mozilla ran on both Windows and Linux.
<Genetic_Reject> i actually heard about the first time when mark spoke about it on a radio chat program
(bob2/#ubuntu) it was
<cenerentola> it was called firebird before
<Gwildor|work> yeah
<Gwildor|work> I remember that
<Gwildor|work> it was firebird on windows
<jivera> It was phoenix originally.
<Gwildor|work> missed that
<cenerentola> jivera: right
<Deft> phoenix was only initially for windows
<Gwildor|work> started at firebird
* jivera thought he recalled running phoenix on Linux...
(bob2/#ubuntu) as did I
<cenerentola> sorry: isnt it strange that a smart upgrade can cause resolution problems?
<jivera> Oh, initially.
(bob2/#ubuntu) cenerentola: nope
(bob2/#ubuntu) cenerentola: you're using hoary?
<Deft> it wasn't long before it went cross platform, but at the start it was only planned to be an IE replacement for windows
<cenerentola> bob2: well no... i learned the lesson now... im a big boy... btw no im using warty
<ixus_PC> bob2:  Not entirely sure how to load snd_pcm_module  :/
<jivera> Deft: That's possible.
<cenerentola> bob2: it was a security upgrade
(bob2/#ubuntu) cenerentola: then that is a bug if it happened
* jivera only started using it at 0.4 or so I believe.
(bob2/#ubuntu) ixus_PC: sudo modprobe whatever
<Gwildor|work> what does the ubuntu updater use to upgrade\??
(bob2/#ubuntu) what's an "ubuntu updater"?
<cenerentola> bob2: who should i speak with to find out what it is?
<Gwildor|work> like smart or dist
(bob2/#ubuntu) if you mean synaptic, it uses whatever apt source you configure
(bob2/#ubuntu) it's all based on apt...
(bob2/#ubuntu) cenerentola: ask on the user list
<cenerentola> bob2: thank you
<Gwildor|work> bob2, nope, there is a ubuntu updater (or something like that) in the gnome menu, apps----sytem (i think)---the last item
<InvalidSyntax> hehehee
<Gwildor|work> bob2, should be underneath TERMINAL
<ixus_PC> still can't get audio
(bob2/#ubuntu) configure xmms to use esd
<Deft> Gwildor|work, that's not in the standard install at least...
(bob2/#ubuntu) also, xmms is a pretty shitty music player
<kryme_> If I attach a Memorex ThumbDrive to my Ubuntu install, will it auto mount?  If not, what do I need to do to mount it?
<Genetic_Reject> bye you guys ill be intouch assoon as i get my ubuntu copy
<Genetic_Reject> ty for the help
<InvalidSyntax> yes, xmms doesnt work worth a !!!!
(bob2/#ubuntu) kryme_: if it's a sensible usb storage device, yes
<Gwildor|work> deft, no it isnt, im on hoary, and I had to install it......dont remember what I had to install to get it, but I was under the assumption that some ppl are auto getting it
<InvalidSyntax> bye Genetic_Reject
<Genetic_Reject> cya all soon
<Gwildor|work> deft, kinda like gamin.....ppl always say to install it...but I auto got it with my hoary upgrade
<Deft> Gwildor|work, well, if it's the one that several planet.gnome people have been blogging about; it runs upgrade all times except when it knows there's a major version upgrade to do
<Deft> then it runs dist-upgrade
<Gwildor|work> deft, ok thnx......i prob wont ever use it, was just checking
<Gwildor|work> deft, is a dist-upgrade something that I want to do??, or is synaptic smart good enough?
<Deft> they're the same
<Gwildor|work> deft, for sure?, everytime I start to think they are the same, someone tells me different, and vice versa
<kryme_> bob2:  Well, my system isn't adding it, and I don't know how to try to mount it myself.  I wouldn't know what device to try.
<Deft> well, I've never actually compared them exactly, but at least they are supposed to do exactly the same job
<Gwildor|work> deft, good enuff
<Deft> looks like that updater will be a pretty nice program after it's integrated
<Vince-0> How do I get my ATI drivers installed ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) kryme_: is it a usb-storage device?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Vince-0: you already have them installed
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, did you follow the binaryhowto on the wiki?
<Vince-0> bob2 : nought, stuff jolts
(bob2/#ubuntu) Vince-0: if you mean "How do I install the unsupportable binary-only drivers?", wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<faux> is it possible to use the network manager in warty?
<kryme_> bob2, yes, it's a Memorex USB ThumbDrive 256MB.
(bob2/#ubuntu) pitti: ping
<pitti> bob2: pong
<Vince-0> kk - Ill take a look
<Deft> faux, you're free to try it
<faux> Deft: i did, but it gave me loads of dbus errors :/
(bob2/#ubuntu) pitti: if someone has a usb disk device that isn't getting mounted, which package should have the bug filed on it?
(bob2/#ubuntu) kryme_: oh, wait, is it a NTFS or HFS filesystem?
<pitti> bob2: the best is to use the FAQ and directly send it to me
(bob2/#ubuntu) pitti: ah, cool, thanks
<kryme_> bob2, unfortunately I have no idea.
<pitti> bob2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#usbfirewire
(bob2/#ubuntu) pitti: ah, thanks a lot!
<netmonk> does anyone know how can i put the calendar as a background?
<afshin> hello all, i've clearly posted my question on http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=257737
<afshin> but haven't got any help
<afshin> maybe one of you folks has an idea?
<Gwildor|work> afshin, post in ubuntu forums...maybe?...sorry, I cant help
<afshin> is ubuntu forums up?
<afshin> i was having problems a few days ago
<afshin> oh so it is
<Gwildor|work> yeah...up now
<triablo> q: i installed fluxbox (because i hate the gnome env) but i can't seem to get it into the list of environments & wm's at the login screen. how do i put it there?
<Deft> triablo, did you install in from a package?
<Gwildor|work> triablo, deft, wonder it that's a bug, someone else had the problem the other day
<triablo> Deft: no, because apt-get anly features the old stable versiona and i need the newest
<lil_anthony> if you have a directory say firefox that is visible and you want it invisible  i know i could make a directory .firefox and it would be infivisible but do i simply rename the current dir of "firefox" to ".firefox" ? if so what command plz
<Gwildor|work> ahhh.....
<triablo> Gwildor|work: maybe
<Deft> triablo, if you used source, it's possible you'll have to set it up manually in gdm
<Gwildor|work> lil_anthony, try it, if it doesn't work...change it back
<lil_anthony> sounds like a plan to me
<Gwildor|work> SMOKE BREAK] 
<lil_anthony> seems to have worked lets see if my symbolic links work
<triablo> how do i stop the gui login thingy form starting?
<Deft> lil_anthony, folders/files are only hidden by convention if they begin with a .
<triablo> i want xext based intil i do a startx
<Deft> lil_anthony, by adding a . to the start, you are changing the name of the folder as well as making it not show up
<pisuke> triablo, apt-get remove gdm
<triablo> ok
<lil_anthony> ok i just noticed that
<Abercrombie> Whats the recommend filesystem for ubuntu? ext3 or reiserfs?
<lil_anthony> so how do i simply change the property on it?
<lil_anthony> do i use mv? i'm lost
<Deft> lil_anthony, you don't, there is no such thing as a hidden file in unix
(bob2/#ubuntu) Abercrombie: ext3
<lil_anthony> ok
<jivera> Abercrombie: ext3's probably a safe bet unless you have some specific need for an alternative.
<lil_anthony> well how about this then here is hwat i'm hoping to do
<Gwildor|work> lil_anthony, just change the folder name, then redirect your link to the new hidden folder
<lil_anthony> yeah thats what i was thinking
<lil_anthony> does the old link go away?
<Gwildor|work> try it
<triablo> brb, start gnome again
<Majestic|Linux> thanks bob2
<Gwildor|work> umm, just change the properties of the old link
<Deft> lil_anthony, links never go away unless you delete them
<Majestic|Linux> I should of listen to you because after I upgraded everything to hoary, there was a probem with X server and stuff and coulnt get inside
<Gwildor|work> lil_anthony, change where it says /firefox to say ./firefox
(bob2/#ubuntu) Majestic|Linux: shockingly
<Deft> lil_anthony, and you can't "change" a link, you just delete it and make new one with the same name pointing somewhere else
<ry00> Hi, I have a noob install question.
<Gwildor|work> deft, that's what I meant
<lil_anthony> let me try
<Gwildor|work> deft, or , cant you just re-direct the old one?, guess it doesn't realy matter....
<Gwildor|work> ry00, just ask.....
<Vince-0> whats : t-get install linux-686 if you haven't already.
<ry00> I partitioned my HD with Partition Magic.  In the old version of debian, woody, it recognized the swap and the linux filesystem partitions.
* Gwildor|work shrugs
<ry00> In ubuntu and sarge, it doesn't recognize it as easily.
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, apt-get install linux-686, just like it says
<ry00> By that I mean that with Woody I just accepted three defaults and it worked.
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, or whatever arch you have
<ry00> With Ubuntu and Sarge I get the options of [erase whole disk]  vs [partition the drive] .
<Vince-0> kk
<Gwildor|work> ry00, you get that with ubuntu as well
<ry00> I've *already* partitioned the drive, and when I choose the [partition the drive]  option, I get lots of confusing options
<Gwildor|work> hmm, havent done that....ubuntu owns my drive......
<Gwildor|work> err, I mean I havent tried to partition with ubuntu, I just let it take over, only ubuntu on the drive
<ry00> yeah, i get it
<ry00> if I didn't need windows, i'd just say [erase and use whole disk]  :)
<Gwildor|work> can you just quit the partitioner, maybe itll pick up your swap and such?
<ry00> hmm
<Gwildor|work> worht a shot, I guess
<ry00> well, it has an old debian install on it
<Vince-0> Gwildor|work : linux-686 , I have AMD64, what syntax do I use ?
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, not sure.......k7.....maybe 64......idk
<jchillerup> Hello. How do I set my ath0 up to use ipv4 instead of ipv6?
<ry00> by 'quit the partitioner' you mean go to the next step in the install?
<Vince-0> Gwildor|work: kk
<Gwildor|work> ry00, you can change your souce.list and upgrade to warty from woody
<Gwildor|work> ry00, yes, the next step is what I meant
<tyrano> i have a 2 part question: 1) how do i get the kernel sources 2) how do i recompile the kernel after patching it
<ry00> gw, i was having graphics problems -- will upgrading to warty keep those problems?
<Gwildor|work> ry00, hmmm, maybe?!?
<Gwildor|work> ry00, what kinda probs?
<Vince-0> Gwildor|work : nay cant get it to work
<ry00> ones i hoped would just go away if i installed a newer version (e.g. ubuntu or sarge)
<ry00> like can't get nvidia or vesa drivers to work
<ry00> i know it works though since i did it with knoppix
<Gwildor|work> ry00, but you have a working X server?
<ry00> naa
<Gwildor|work> ahhhh
<agenteo> my /usr/share/dict/words is a link to an empty /etc/dictionaries-common/words how can I fill it with some dictionary words? I've installed the package dictionaries-common and dict-freedict but I don't if thoose are what am looking for
<Gwildor|work> I guess I would say to just reformat you woody install...leave your swap and such.....then go from there
<Gwildor|work> ry00, move to the next stepp....that is
<ry00> i'm worried it will write over my other partition
<ry00> also
* Majestic||Linux is away: /away 
<Gwildor|work> oh yeah, I see your point
<Gwildor|work> I think it only rights changes???
<ry00> the linux partition is tagged 'do not use' which i should probably change to 'use'
<Gwildor|work> can anyone confirm.........
<Vince-0> ANy1 : whot CD writing apps are good ?
<Gwildor|work> writes* changes
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, for what?
<tyrano> 1) how do i get the kernel sources 2) how do i recompile the kernel after patching it
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, what do you want to burn?
<Vince-0> Gwildor|work : writing CDz, isoz and stuff, music CDz
<ry00> gw, thanks for your help
<melazyboy> Does ubuntu install smbmount by default?
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, all but music....nautalis....for music I think K3b is the best ATM, for ubuntu that is
<melazyboy> because im not seeing it =[
<Vince-0> Gwildor|work : thnkz
<Gwildor|work> ry00, good luck, hope everything goes well
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, np :)
<mvaughn> Can anyone help a linix newbie?
<Gwildor|work> ask away
<mvaughn> Don't shake your head at least I'm trying to move to Linux !!
<Gwildor|work> lol
<Vince-0> Viva Linux!
<mvaughn> I've recently installed Ubuntu on a second PC..and today I added a CDre but I can't see it.
<melazyboy> Can anyone please check to see if their dist-upgraded copy of warty has smbmount? my box is even showing smb-client being of the newest version
<mvaughn> oops that's CDRW
<RuffianSoldier> Eveyone, this game is ssooo funny: http://lifegeek.sourceforge.net
<Joint> great.
<kent> mvaughn, done the CD show up in Computer in the desktop?
<mvaughn> The original CD does but the new CDRW does not.
<Gwildor|work> kent, I think he added the drive....not a CD
<Gwildor|work> oh..i was wrong
<Gwildor|work> sorry
<lil_anthony> Gwildor: if you have a moment could you pm me plz?
<ixus_PC> I think my sound issues are kernel related
<Vince-0> Gwildor|work : I cant get anywhere with these ATI drivers....
<ixus_PC> I'm out of my depth there
<kent> mvaughn, can you open the cd and stuff? like, is the power connected?  and do you see it in bios?
<Vince-0> Gwildor|work : synaptic has nothing, I cant find fglrx-driver....
<mvaughn> Yes I can see it in the BIOS and the CDRW tray works.
<melazyboy> I hate to pester -- but could someone who hasn't intensionally installed smbmount, see if it came with their default and updated install -- I see through the gui they have a tool to mount smb shares, but im not seeing the console utility to achive that...
<ixus_PC> I'll go back to Slackware for 5 months
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, idk, I never messed with those, well tried once....broke my X
<Vince-0> Gwildor|work : I'm as lost as a fart in the wind
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, and im at work on a M$ box at work, so I cant check my repos
<kent> mvaughn, can you open a terminal and run the command dmesg?  that will tell you if linux finds it.
<ironwolf> melazyboy: smbmount was in my hoary install, I didn't intentionally install it.
<melazyboy> Gwildor|work: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the comment from the deb repositories
<mvaughn> Kent . I'll try it and see what happens..
<melazyboy> ironwolf: Hoary install im taking a guess that was before the warthog release? im new to ubuntu
<Gwildor|work> melazyboy, not me, im good, but thnx
<Vince-0> Gwildor|work : kk , thnkz anywayz
<kent> mvaughn, dmesg will show alot of stuff, so check for lines with the word "ide" and CD in them.
<melazyboy> Vince-0: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the comment from the deb repositories
<melazyboy> Vince-0: Then sudo apt-get update, and then look for your drivers
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, it seems the drivers that you seek are in the universe, and you have yet to enable it
<Vince-0> kk
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, you can do it from synaptic, if that is easier for you
<mvaughn> Kent  you weren't kidding about it showing a lot of stuff..I'm checking the lines now.
<ironwolf> melazyboy: warty is stable, hoary is testing in debian terms.  Hoary is after warty.
<melazyboy> Gwildor|work: Aucutally im looking that up now they are also in the archive, archive.ubunto.com warty/restricted fglrx-driver 2.6.8.1.3-4
<Gwildor|work> hmmm
<Vince-0> Gwildor|work : cant find drivers in synaptic
<kent> mvaughn, dmesg shows all the kernel messages. But you should se something about the CD. Most of the times, the brand shows etc.
<melazyboy> ironwolf: Nice i completly forgot
<Gwildor|work> mela, windows box, at work........cant really look, err search
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, did you enable universe?
<melazyboy> Vince-0: Open a terminal, type this 'sudo apt-get update', then type 'sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver'
<mvaughn> Kent  I did find it and it shows the CD & the CDRW
<Vince-0> Gwildor|work : whots the universe (excuse my n00bishness)
<Gwildor|work> melazyboy, he has 64 bit amd, will they work for him? not sure if it matters
<kent> mvaughn. Oh, wait. I know whats the problem. I think gnome checks /etc/fstab for drives to put in the computer-window in the desktop. So add the drive to /etc/fstab
<kent> mvaughn, do you know how to do that?
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, just another repo, unsuported software
<Vince-0> kk
<mvaughn> Kent not yet but willing to try
<melazyboy> Gwildor|work: No, I dont belive that would matter
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, the term UNIVERSE I think is confusing, first time it made me think of like EVERYTHING in the world, I was like no shit its in the universe....lol....universe is just a name for a repo
<Vince-0> Gwildor|work : E: Couldn't find package fglrx-driver
<kent> mvaughn, did you see with dmesg what device the cd is on? like /dev/hdd or something?  Just add a new line like your old CD in fstab with that device, and a new mountplace (like /media/cdrom1 or something)
<Gwildor|work> Vince-0, did you sudo apt-get update?
<Vince-0> yes
<Gwildor|work> hmmm
<mvaughn> Kent I'll try it and see what happens.
<kent> mvaughn, yeah, do so.
<lemsx1> does anybody know if there are packages for GnomeBaker somewhere?
<mvaughn> Kent, thanks for the help. I really appreciate it.
<triablo> ok, now i removed gdm, and now it starts a blank screen at boot. how do i tell it to not start x at all at boot?
<kent> mvaughn, its ok. I didn't have to do much.
<mvaughn> Kent, Don't speak too soon..I havn't copleted the task yet <grin>
<seacyd> can anybody help to solve a printer problem?
<kent> mvaughn, just tell me when your done, and what happens. You might have to restart Gnome (X) or even restart the computer, i  dont know :)
<mvaughn> Kent, thanks I will let you know.
<seacyd> the hp4110 just prints with the color inks and not with black. Why?
<kent> seacyd, youv'e been a bad boy today?  Printers sense those things  ;)
<seacyd> kent: well, he does not see things black and white at least ;-)
<FallenHitokiri> seacyd: how do you know ?
<Tomcat_> How often may I say how much Ubuntu rocks before you people get annoyed? :o
<seacyd> FallenHitokiri: I am not a psychoanalytic, I just can tell what the printer puts out
<FallenHitokiri> Tomcat_: try to print a document in "grey style"
<WW> What editor behaves the most like gedit, besides gedit?
<seacyd> FallenHitokiri: I did this, it just gets ignored. If I remove the color inks there is just nothing on the page
<FallenHitokiri> WW: there is only one true editor... (g)vim! ;) you could try scite
(Kamion/#ubuntu) ok, I hope nobody's expecting Hoary daily install ISO images to work for a while
<FallenHitokiri> Kamion: why not ?
<lemsx1> WW, yep... gvim... i'm working on adding tabs to gvim
(Kamion/#ubuntu) at least, the change I just made works for me but is likely to break on a lot of systems
<lemsx1> WW, notebook tabs that is
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FallenHitokiri: switching the hardware detection system from discover to hotplug
<WW> FallenHitokiri: Yeah, I expected a chorus of vim and emacs... :)  I'm looking for something with standard (to me, anyway) keys, open files in tabs, nice gui-style window to open files, etc.
<giannicola> hi
<giannicola> i have a problem
<FallenHitokiri> WW: that's gvim. or scite / scientella (also on the scite-page)
<WW> gedit has a little bug that is becoming too annoying.
<FallenHitokiri> Kamion: I think I have to try the isos :)
<giannicola> i don't remember how to mount a win2k fat32 parition
<lemsx1> WW, what bug?
<WW> FallenHitokiri: Thanks, I'll take a look at gvim and scite.
<lemsx1> WW, scite is ancient ;-)
<FallenHitokiri> giannicola: mount /dev/bla /mnt/win (or with -t vfat)
<vguerra> giannicola: mount -t vfat
<giannicola> ok
<lemsx1> WW, if you are going to use scite, better use Anjuta
<lemsx1> WW, that's based in scintilla also
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FallenHitokiri: the switch isn't quite complete in anything you can download today
<FallenHitokiri> lemsx1: anjuta is a big lacy *bieb* ;) I think there are to much features and it's basicly for C(++)
<WW> lemsx1: gedit only runs one "instance"; if you try to edit a file in a different workspace, it pulls gedit into the new workspace.
<FallenHitokiri> Kamion: will the isos be up tomorrow ?
<lemsx1> FallenHitokiri, yep. indeed. but for C/C++ is heaven
<oeri> Hey, is there a way to login as root?
<lemsx1> WW, you can launch gedit differently
<FallenHitokiri> lemsx1: yeah. but I also want to edit my configs, write latex, perl, html, php in my $editor and not only the language of god ;)
<giannicola> it says WRONG FS TYPE
<FallenHitokiri> oeri: yeah. check the faq
<WW> lemsx1: Do tell!
<seacyd> regarding my printer problem: when printing form command line with it works. Not though from gedit, OpenOffice,...
<lemsx1> FallenHitokiri, hey, nothing wrong about that... i use gvim all the time myself...that's why i'm adding notebook tabs to it.. i'm working with upstream devels on it
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FallenHitokiri: not quite sure yet
<trukulo> Kamion, any plan on freenx on ubuntu?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FallenHitokiri: it depends on other people than just me
* restrex np: Lucybell - Hoy Soe [03:06m/128Kbps/44KHz] 
<FallenHitokiri> Kamion: could you send me a memo or something like that if the change is done? (would be really nice :) )
(Kamion/#ubuntu) trukulo: is there some reason I should know?
<giannicola> it says WRONG FS TYPE
<triablo> no1 able to answer my simple question?
<triablo> ok, now i removed gdm, and now it starts a blank screen at boot. how do i tell it to not start x at all at boot?
<trukulo> Kamion, no, not any special reason, but it's a very good program for networks
<FallenHitokiri> lemsx1: yeah... took me a little while to add the tabs, too :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FallenHitokiri: sorry, don't have time to notify people individually, I'll be doing an Array CD 2 release at some point with hotplug
<FallenHitokiri> Kamion: okay :)
<trukulo> only a question kamion :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) trukulo: I have absolutely no idea I'm afraid, I mostly do the installer
<lemsx1> WW, gedit --new-window
<mirak> anyone uses popfile here ?
<agwibowo> hello
<trukulo> ok Kamion , thx for answer
<seacyd> what is the difference between printing from the command line or from any software
<lemsx1> FallenHitokiri, which tabs? notebook?
<FallenHitokiri> triablo: don't boot up in runlevel 5
<agwibowo> i started mysql on port 3306...
<FallenHitokiri> lemsx1: yes
(Kamion/#ubuntu) trukulo: anything above X I generally have very little clue about. :)
<agwibowo> but strangely, i can't do telnet 127.0.0.1 3306
<lemsx1> FallenHitokiri, ah, do you have that patch?
<triablo> FallenHitokiri: how do i change the runlevel i boot in?
<agwibowo> is it the problem with firewall?
<trukulo> Kamion, i'll ask fabbio or daniel
<agwibowo> can anyone help me?
(bob2/#ubuntu) ubuntu has no firewall by default
<kent> Have any one tried dcgui-qt and not been able to get the list of public hubs? im having trouble doing that with dcgui-qt from Ubuntu :(
(Kamion/#ubuntu) trukulo: don't hunt down individual developers for a question when you don't know who's appropriate
(bob2/#ubuntu) if it's a firewall problem, it's one whoever admins the machine created
<lemsx1> WW, when in doubt: gedit --help
<RuffianSoldier> whats a good firewall bob2??
(Kamion/#ubuntu) trukulo: check ubuntu-devel mailing list archives, and propose it there
<trukulo> Kamion, ok, so i'll ask in list
(bob2/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: none
(bob2/#ubuntu) or shorewall
<trukulo> k
<RuffianSoldier> non?
<agwibowo> so what can possibly cause this problem??
<FallenHitokiri> lemsx1: yeah. but please don't ask me to send it, i'm in my girlfriends house and i have only my zaurus (pda) here
<giannicola> i mounted my win2k partition but when the windows opens i can't open the folders, why? And if I click with the right the folders disappear...anybody can help me?
<lemsx1> FallenHitokiri, Zaurus? Collie? I have one too ;-)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FallenHitokiri: (mostly, I just can't keep track of people who're interested in things when I don't know them well :))
<FallenHitokiri> lemsx1: no 5500D (the german PDA-Version from Sharp :) )
<lemsx1> FallenHitokiri, ok. whenever you can, send that patch to me @any server :-)
<lemsx1> FallenHitokiri, lemsx1@ whatever public address
<FallenHitokiri> Kamion: yeah I can understand this. no problem. I'll check the isos at the weekend :)
<lemsx1> FallenHitokiri, just kidding, but gmail.com would do
<WW> lemsx1: The --new-window doesn
<WW> ooops
<agwibowo> the more strange thing is....
<giannicola> i mounted my win2k partition but when the window opens i can't open the folders, why? And if I click with the right the folders disappear...anybody can help me?
<FallenHitokiri> lemsx1: remember me when I'm at home... (at the weekend I think). Or when I installed fedora on her system so I can login in my ssh-server :)
<agwibowo> when i do netstat -an | grep 3306... it returns no result.
<lemsx1> WW, :-D worked uh
<WW> lemsx1: Still checking it out.
<lemsx1> FallenHitokiri, no probelm
<WW> lemsx1: When you "quit", it wants to exit all instances.
<agwibowo> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     14806    /tmp/cycorp.sock
<FallenHitokiri> would someone configure this system? i'm too lacy and i want to work on my perlscript... (like the last 50 hours)
<agwibowo> that's mysql socket
<agwibowo> shouldn't it be listening on port 3306 ? as i've specified in the command line??
<lemsx1> WW, you might want to dig deeper, try using --oaf-private
<lemsx1> WW, or something like that
<agwibowo> but doing telnet 127.0.0.1 14806   doesn't work as well...
<agwibowo> both gets connection refused...
<agwibowo> very weird...
<RuffianSoldier> how do I configure shorewall bob2?
<RuffianSoldier> more like.... where
<lemsx1> WW, or hit the X to close that instance only...
<WW> lemsx1: That is probably simplest, I could get used to it.
<giannicola> i mounted my win2k partition but when the window opens i can't open the folders, why? And if I click with the right the folders disappear...anybody can help me?
<lil_anthony> anyone besides me having a problem with firefox 1.0 just dying? what i mean is i'll use tab browsing and then al tlhe sudden no links work everything times out. the only way i can get it working again is to restart firefox
<Qerub> giannicola: Bad permissions.
<Qerub> giannicola: Mount with -o umask=foo,dmask=bar
<giannicola> so?
<Qerub> giannicola: (But not with foo and bar of course, check fstab.)
<Qerub> giannicola: Eh. man mount.
<Qerub> lil_anthony: There was a Slashdot article about that recently.
<giannicola> thx i'll try
<lil_anthony> ok thanks ill go there
<WW> lemsx1: man gedit doesn't say anything about --oaf-window (or even anything close); the gedit Help file has *nothing* about command line arguments.  Where could I find out more about it?
<Qerub> lil_anthony: I'm not sure if it said anything concrete. It at least stated the problem.
<lil_anthony> you wouldn't happen to have a direct link to it would you?
<lemsx1> WW,  --oaf-private                          Prevent registering of server with OAF
<lil_anthony> i'm trying to find it on slash now
<lil_anthony> just wanted to read it
<seacyd> can anybody point me to a channel where there are printing experts?
<WW> lemsx1: Where do you see that?
<lemsx1> WW, gedit --help ... gedit 2.8.x here
<WW> lemsx1: argh, my bad... I thought "man gedit" would show the help.
<tyrano> where can i find my current kernels configuration
<ironwolf> tyrano: /boot
<tyrano> is there a difference between 686 and 386 ;O
<ironwolf> tyrano: yes 200 ;)  If you have a P4, use 686, if not use 386 is a general good rule of thumb.
<ironwolf> tyrano: I mean 300... yeah.
<kent> ironwolf, math is hard when the numbers get large ;)
<GFXstyLER> hi
<gwak> does anybody know how to remove the network drives entries from the desktop ?
<GFXstyLER> i have a very basic question
<GFXstyLER> how can i install a program ? *lol*
<ironwolf> kent: yeah... it's late. :)
<GFXstyLER> i downloaded blender and extracted it, but i dont know where i have to put it
<gwak> try computer->System Configuration->Synaptic Package Manager
<NewComer> GFXstyLER, use synpatic
<GFXstyLER> synaptic has only a old blender version
<tyrano> i have pentium-m :X
<tyrano> but ubuntu installed 386
<WW> lemsx1: FYI: I tried the --oaf-private option, but Quit still closes gedit in both workspaces.
<GFXstyLER> synaptic has blender 2.33a and the newest version is 2.35 i guess
<Gerrath> I'm new to debian based systems:  I added universe to my respository and did the command apt-get install kde.  I got a list of packages that could not be installed.  What am I missing?
<tyrano> so now i will use 686 config from kernel sources, but i want to make sure the configs are the same, which they arent cuz i used the diff command, but i dont want anything to break when i recompile the patched kerneL :|
<ironwolf> GFXstyLER: warty or hoary?
<GFXstyLER> warty
<kent> GFXstyLER, firefox (if you used that) has a default place to put things. Check that out, or search for it with the search-tool.
<lemsx1> WW, ah, that's bad you might want getting the source for it and reading from it what else you can do to stop that... (or recompile the software without that)
<GFXstyLER> yes i know where i put the blender tar archive and where i extracted it, but how can i run it know?
<GFXstyLER> doesnt there exist some program folder like in windows *g* ?
<kent> Well,  if you cant figure that out, then you most like should not go that way either.  What are the new feature of blender in that package that makes you want to use it instead of the one in ubuntu?
<ironwolf> gfxstyler: yeah, /bin and /usr/bin
<ironwolf> :)
<WW> lemsx1: I think I can get used to using "Close" (or hitting the little x).  Reading source just to get an editor to Just Work the way it should is a bit deeper than I want to go.
<GFXstyLER> ok thx :D
<kent> GFXstyLER, have to checked if there is a configure file in the archive? if so, open a terminal and run ./configure  and after that you run 'make' and 'make install' and then your ready.
<GFXstyLER> ok
<s0cks> back
<ironwolf> gfxstyler: looks like a more recent version of blender is in hoary if your feeling adventurous.
<GFXstyLER> there are 2 files in the archive, they have both purple symbols with no extension on it
<WW> lemsx1: By the way, thanks for the --new-window tip.
<lil_anthony> question: anyone know right off where in evolution mail you can change the setting to keep/remove mail from the server iirc i seen it when setting up the account with evolution
<tyrano> omg im rebuilding teh kernel ;O
<NewComer> damn, my downloaded warty-live-i386.iso has bad md5sum
<NewComer> should have used bittorrent
<s0cks> titbread?
<WW> lemsx1: Any idea how I can add the --new-window option to the gedit command that is run by Nautilus when I select "Open with 'Text Editor'"?
<kent> GFXstyLER, im sorry. But it sounds like you are better of using the blender in ubuntu.
<GFXstyLER> in the usr/bin/ folder programs have the same symbols
<afonit> on the announcement in the forum's that 'all development work, and latest packages' will only be available in the development release of ubuntu, does that mean that those of us on the 'stable' 4.1 will not get the latest inkscape / blender /scribus packages, but will need to be on the ubutu development release?
<NewComer> any way to not redownload large corrupted files?
<socomm> Hello, how to add session to GDM?
<afonit> here is a copy of the statment that I am questioning  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2522
<Gerrath> Can I get help from someone who has sucessfully installed kde on Ubuntu?
<socomm> Gerrath: what you need?
<Gerrath> socomm, I have installed Ubuntu and added the universe to the repository but when I do apt-get install kde I get a list of dependencies that can't be met.
<Gerrath> socomm, I'm fairly new to apt-get.
<socomm> Gerrath: have you `apt-get upgrade'
<socomm> Gerrath: try to install via synaptic, which is a frontend for apt
<Gerrath> I tried synaptic as well.
<NewComer> Gerrath, what about apt-get update
<NewComer> update not upgrade
<WW> In Nautilus, "Open with 'Text Editor'" runs gedit by default.  How can I add a command line option to the gedit command?
<socomm> NewComer: he probably has, since synaptic ask you to upgrade on start up.
<socomm> WW: "Open With"
<NewComer> socomm, it does?
<socomm> Gerrath: `apt-get update' just to be safe.
<WW> socomm: I would like to actually change the behavior of the 'Text Editor' menu item, if possible.
<socomm> s/upgrade/update
<socomm> WW: gconf-editor
<Gerrath> uhm, I had run apt-get update before but I don't think I had the right respositories selected.  I went into Synaptic and selected them and now it is updating.
<Gerrath> and now KDE seems to be installing :)
<socomm> Gerrath: cool, you have you update anytime you modify /etc/apt/source.list
<Gerrath> ahh.
<Gerrath> I guess I'm in the newbie catagory again :)
<Gerrath> Thanks for your help.
(bob2/#ubuntu) RuffianSoldier: edit the files in /etc/shorewall/
<WW> In Nautilus, "Open with 'Text Editor'" runs gedit by default.  How can I add a command line option to the gedit command?
<WW> socomm suggested gconf-editor, but I can't figure out what to change in there.
<jdub> WW: computer > desktop preferences > preferred applications
<WW> jdub: Thanks, that looks *much* easier! :)
<ploggin> hi
<ploggin> can someone tell me how to make all the folders i open appear on one single window rather than each on one windows?
(bob2/#ubuntu) http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/133.html
<WW> ploggin: Or this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0184507726
<gwak> Application->Configuration Editor->[Apps->Nautilus->preferences->always_use_browser] 
<lemsx1> WW, no problem... i'm packaging phpslash for public release (.deb) :-) almost done
<ploggin> thanks! ;)
<FireCat> Does anyone know of any way to prevent dhcp from updating your resolv.conf?
<tyrano> hey has anyone had a problem, when booting, lots of PNP errors and a fatal "hw_random" error
<WW> tyrano: Take a look at the last few questions here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<tyrano> k
<htaccess> FireCat: chmod 400 /etc/resolv.conf? :)
<kent> FireCat, isn't that dhcp's job?  either you use dhcp or not? To turn if off,  edit /etc/network/interface or use the gnome network program?
<tyrano> ahh ok so its no biggie
<tyrano> cool
<FireCat> htaccess: thanks
<FireCat> tyrano: It is normally something you can turn off
<tyrano> yeh
<tyrano> the hw_random
<tyrano> dunno about the pnp
<htaccess> FireCat: kents advice is better than mine, my suggestion may work but proably isnt the right way to do things
<htaccess> in fact my it should at leats be 444
<htaccess> 400 will probably break most name resolution on your box
<lil_anthony> anyone here use totem player?
<FireCat> Ok, I just found a package called resolvconf, that seems to do it
<s0cks> I am making a package for audio/video studio
<FireCat> Anyone ever worked with that one?
<s0cks> LMAO! I posted on a forum, and I used the term "Hacking" and someone mistook it for "cracking"
(bob2/#ubuntu) that's forums for you
<s0cks> I just love the fact that people think they are 'technologically advanced' but don't know the difference between hacking out some code and cracking into a database.
<s0cks> Sadly enough, it was forum admin and he threatened me.
<s0cks> Then I set him straight and he tried to backpedal.
<david__> trying to reconfigure my xserver for anew video card
(bob2/#ubuntu) s0cks: the ubuntu forums?
<lil_anthony> is there a way to get rid of the bigbrother crap in totem media player (meaning the list of recently played files)?
(bob2/#ubuntu) hahahahahaha
<kent> lil_anthony,   ;)
<lil_anthony> i just couldn't stand that crap in windows so i figure there has to be a way to do it in linux
<lil_anthony> i'm guessing a config file but not sure which one
<lil_anthony> hey kent
<s0cks> bob2 : No
(bob2/#ubuntu) ah
<s0cks> Noone using linux could possibly be stupid enough.
<kent> lil_anthony, you can delete the list after each time you've watched porn.  Go to computer -> recent documents -> delete list. That one will delete the list in totem aswell (i think, it sais that it deletes the list for programs aswell)
<lil_anthony> haha :0
<lil_anthony> thanks for telling everyone i view porn i per shat it
<s0cks> OMG@
<s0cks> Someone ragged on me for 'viewing' porn and not watching it.
<lil_anthony> haha
<s0cks> lil_anthony thanks for telling everyone i view porn i per shat it
<lil_anthony> hell isn't that why we buy pcs?
<s0cks> crap
<s0cks> lol
<gwak> lil_anthony:  you can use mplayer from the commandline and then of course wack your .bash_history file
<lil_anthony> cool i don't want folks like kent to view my quality porn it might spoil them for life
<s0cks> lil_anthony : Don't forget to delete history and cookies!
(bob2/#ubuntu) lovely
<ImmeR^> I've just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but cannot use my mouse or my touchpad. Anyone have an idea how I fix it? (This is my first time trying linux)
<lil_anthony> i don't know i just don't like my tracks being recorded its not so much of porn but thanks that worked out great
<lil_anthony> didn't know it effected totem too
<gwak> ImmeR: what kind of laptop do you have?
<ImmeR^> Medion
<ImmeR^> Just a plain and normal laptop ;)
* s0cks has an Apple Powerbook 150
<gwak> ImmeR: what is the make/model apple/ibm/dell/compaq ?
<ImmeR^> The model is a medion.. Not very known brand
<Gwildor|work> ImmeR^, just googled them, look aight, check out the disney comp though....hahaha
<s0cks> ImmeR^ : Search the drivers page for a linux trackball driver.
<tyrano> is the default sources.list ok ;O
<ImmeR^> what drivers page?
<Gwildor|work> laters guys
<Agrajag> tyrano: I would add universe and multiverse, and the debian-marillat repository.
<Gwildor|work> work is OVA
<tyrano> what?
<tyrano> what are those
<Agrajag> tyrano: open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor.
<Agrajag> it explains universe.
<Agrajag> You can add multiverse yourself by placing multiverse after universe in those two lines.
<tyrano> oh ok
<Agrajag> debian-marillat has stuff like an mp3 decoder for gstreamer, and libdvdcss
<Agrajag> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<FTTP> Ubuntu a trademark of SCO
(bob2/#ubuntu) NO
<FTTP> <grin>
<gwak> Immer: try googling for Medion <MODEL NUMBER> linux mouse
<FTTP> SCO ownes linux or so they claim
(bob2/#ubuntu) the gstreamer mp3 decoder is in warty
<tyrano> you put a space before unstable?
<ImmeR^> okay... thanks.. I will try that
<Agrajag> bob2: Is it? I couldn't play mp3s in rhythmbox without gstreamer-mad
(bob2/#ubuntu) marillat has an mp3 encoder
(bob2/#ubuntu) gstreamer0.8-mad, which is in ubunut main
<Agrajag> hmm
<Agrajag> then why isn't it installed by default?
<ajmitch_> odd, some packages are in the sources list for universe (warty), but binary packages aren't built
<s0cks> bob2 : The admin got flamed by about 30 different people.
<tyrano> should one upgrade to hoary which is buggy or stick with warty ;O
<gwak> wow ubuntu doesnt have 'tidy' as a package drag
<GFXstyLER> hi
<Pluk> hiya
<GFXstyLER> does somebody know a good c++ ide for ubuntu ?
<gwak> GFXstyLER: vi ;-] 
<GFXstyLER> can i just search it in synaptic? *g*
<socomm> GFXstyLER: Anjuta.
<FireCat> GFXstyLER: I've not used it myself, but you may want to take a look at anjuta
<GFXstyLER> i cant get anjuta to work
<socomm> What's the problem?
<GFXstyLER> make** no target .. blabla *g*
<socomm> GFXstyLER: are you building Anjuta from source?
<FireCat> GFXstyLER: Do you have build-essential installed?
<GFXstyLER> no i got it from synaptic
<GFXstyLER> i guess not, whats that? :D
<gwak> GFXstyLER: i heard Eclipse makes a nice java/c++/whatever ide
<socomm> GFXstyLER: You'll need to start a new project or import one, otherwise Anjuta will try to build a binary via make when in fact you don't have a Makefile.
<GFXstyLER> ok thx ill try it
<GFXstyLER> if i get c++ to work then there is no need for windows anymore ;) that would be cool
<Matt|> meh
<Matt|> i just totally hosed my gentoo box ;p
<Matt|> maybe i should put ubuntu on it instead :)
<treyh0> you hosed it when you put gentoo on it
<Matt|> nah
<Matt|> it was working lovely
<malte`> :|
<ramzez_> hello everyone
<Matt|> it's still working
<Matt|> just can't find any commands
<gwak> matt: make sure that ubuntu has most of the sw you use -- the gentoo repository is huge
<Agrajag> Matt|: so uh, fix your $PATH?
<Matt|> gwak, *grins* apt is bigger
<Agrajag> Matt|: maybe in debian
<Matt|> Agrajag, no it's not that, i removed glibc
<socomm> Fluxbox 0.90.10 is hot as heck.
<ramzez_> i was wondering how i can put modprobe ndiswrapper so it enabled at the boot time ?
<Matt|> yeah in debian
<Agrajag> Matt|: oh gg
<Agrajag> Matt|: ubuntu's repository is somewhat smaller
<Agrajag> though with universe and multiverse it's pretty close
<hypa7ia> Matt|: obligatory gentoo reference: http://www.eghetto.ca/~msviolet/Humour/gentoo.jpg
<hypa7ia> :-)
<treyh0> Matt|: only difference is if you want to spend 8 hours to install something, or 8 seconds
<Agrajag> hypa7ia: more like www.funroll-loops.org
<Matt|> treyh0, yeah i'm happy with 8 hours
<treyh0> cool
<GFXstyLER> ok i installed build-essentials, created a new project in anjuta, compiled it(it does fine) but if i press "generate" it keeps saying this error
<malte`> treyh0, nothing but openoffice needs a 8 hours compile
<malte`> and there's openoffice-bin anyway
<socomm> What's the error?
<socomm> malte`: don't forget the 3+ gigs of HDD space.
<hypa7ia> Agrajag: that too :-)
<GFXstyLER> its in german, should i translate it to english?
<socomm> GFXstyLER: of course.
<Matt|> socomm, oh yeah like ubuntu is really slim on packaging ;p
<malte`> it was not a problem even with my 8G HD :)
<socomm> Matt|: I'm talking about the build process ...
<malte`> err.. partition
<GFXstyLER> make:*** No Targets set and no >>make<< control file found. End.
<GFXstyLER> or something like that
<Matt|> socomm, ok
<treyh0> nothing individually
<tyrano> i want to remove rhythm player, but it says it has to remove ubuntu desktop as well, is that going to fuck up gnome?
<Matt|> tyrano, nope go ahead
<treyh0> no tyrano
(bob2/#ubuntu) it does mean you won't get new updates to the ubuntu desktop system
<socomm> GFXstyLER: that means that you haven't generated a Makefile.
<NewComer> how does ubuntu afford all these free cds requests?
<Matt|> NewComer, ubuntu is bankrolled :)
<socomm> NewComer: by smuggling drugs. :^P
<GFXstyLER> how can i generate a make file?
<NewComer> seriously
<Matt|> I was serious
<Matt|> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<siimo> can i do a haory install without downloading warty cd?
<hypa7ia> not yet siimo
<Matt|> siimo, there is a hoary live cd somewhere, but dunno where
<socomm> GFXstyLER: just create one by hand, it's not that hard.
<siimo> somewhere?
(bob2/#ubuntu) it's not a live cd
(bob2/#ubuntu) it's a pre-alpha test install cd
<Matt|> bob2, ok
<NewComer> Matt|, so this guy/organisation/company is rich or what?
<socomm> GFXstyLER: run a web search on how to create Makefiles
<Matt|> sounds like a live cd to me
<GFXstyLER> ok i did, thx :D
<Matt|> bob2, how are you liking london?
<socomm> GFXstyLER: good luck.
<MFen> would the person responsible for naming ubuntu distributions please stop?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Matt|: it's nice...got to do more touristy stuff than last time, which is good
<MFen> i mean, "HOARY"?  come on.
<Matt|> great
(bob2/#ubuntu) MFen: why?
<Matt|> bob2, favourite thing?
<tyrano> how do i add stuff to the gnome applications menu ;O
<Matt|> tyrano, right click inside the menu you wanna change,
(bob2/#ubuntu) Matt|: booze at service stations
<Matt|> tyrano, then choose add new item or something similar
<daniels> bob2: but not Coopers
(bob2/#ubuntu) daniels: we just have to find it
<Matt|> bob2, i see you've got to the root of our culture already
(bob2/#ubuntu) it's a challenge
(bob2/#ubuntu) the challenge makes it all the tastier
(bob2/#ubuntu) Matt|: hah
<mazzabr> another newbie question
<siimo> what repository is kernel-image in ?
<Matt|> coopers?
(bob2/#ubuntu) siimo: linux-image is what you want
<mazzabr> on startup l0 doen't have an entry at route table.
<Matt|> siimo, linux-image
<daniels> bob2: right
(bob2/#ubuntu) Matt|: a good australian beer...daniels finally found one place in england that serves it
<mazzabr> I must add it by myslef.
<siimo> is it renamed to linux-image?
<GFXstyLER> ok so i can do it like this "make -main.cc" or something like this?
(bob2/#ubuntu) siimo: yes
<Matt|> omg: there must be millions of aussie pubs
<mazzabr> # route add -net 127.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 lo
(bob2/#ubuntu) Matt|: apparently all they have is Fosters
<Matt|> LOL
<Matt|> awesome
(bob2/#ubuntu) I'd rather drink even Carlsberg than Fosters
<mazzabr> how can I make this automaticly at startup?
<Matt|> bob2, that's a serious statement
(bob2/#ubuntu) mazzabr: it should be added already
<siimo> bob2, VB
<mazzabr> bob2, it's not.
<daniels> siimo: ... dude.
<Matt|> LOL @daniels
<Matt|> bob2, daniels, drink some english beer while you're here for crying out loud
<mazzabr> lo section at /etc/netwokr/interfaces
<siimo> linux-image is not under : http://mirrors.wamug.org.au/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<mazzabr> auto lo
<mazzabr> iface lo inet loopback
<mazzabr> nothing more.
<siimo> daniels, what
<mazzabr> bob2 is it right?
<Matt|> mazzabr, looks alright to me
<daniels> siimo: vb.
(bob2/#ubuntu) Matt|: we did last time
(bob2/#ubuntu) Matt|: we worked our way across all the aps
<mazzabr> Matt|, although the following entry is missing after boot:
(bob2/#ubuntu) taps
<Matt|> mazzabr, that is what i have too
<mazzabr> 27.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
<Matt|> mazzabr, not sure why sorr
<mazzabr> I'll boot again.
<siimo> can someone give me the exact packagename for the kernel?
<mazzabr> brb
<daniels> Matt|: we've been doing a tour of the 'real ales'
<Matt|> bob2, that is why ubuntu is so inspired... you bunch of boozers
<Matt|> daniels, *grins* good on ya
(bob2/#ubuntu) haha
<daniels> Matt|: i fail to understand how it can be simultaneously 'real' and warm
<Matt|> *laughs*
(bob2/#ubuntu) haha
<Matt|> damn aussies
<Matt|> what part of town are you staying in?
(bob2/#ubuntu) earl's court
<siimo> bob2, Matt| like you said linux-image? i cant find it
(bob2/#ubuntu) siimo: linux-image-2.6 or so
(bob2/#ubuntu) but you have it installed already
<Matt|> siimo, how are you looking at it?
<Matt|> *for it
<siimo> is it in the main repositroy?
(bob2/#ubuntu) yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) and installed by default
<s0cks> the main suppository?
<farruinn> Hey, I just installed gxine (totem-xine wasn't working), but I was wondering, you probably have to have a proprietary driver for wmv's, right?
<siimo> Matt|, im looking in http://mirrors.wamug.org.au/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<Matt|> siimo, not good
<mdz> siimo: what are you looking for?
<Matt|> siimo, try "apt-cache search linux-image |grep linux-image
(bob2/#ubuntu) anyhoo, hometime
<siimo> the kernel package
<Matt|> nite bob2
<siimo> Matt|, i havent installed ubuntu
<Matt|> siimo, oh
<Matt|> siimo, why are you looking for it?
<siimo> im just checking versions
<mdz> siimo: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/
<Matt|> siimo, i'll send you em in PM
<siimo> oh its linux-source
<siimo> thanks
<mdz> the directories are named for the source package, and contain all of the binary packages built from that source
<siimo> no 2.6.9 in haory yet?
<Matt|> dont think so
<socomm> siimo: no.
<mazzabr> bob2, as I told, after boot ma routing table is like this:
<mazzabr> Kernel IP routing table
<mazzabr> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<mazzabr> 200.100.11.71   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<mazzabr> 0.0.0.0         200.100.11.71   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
<mazzabr> no lo reference
<luc1f3r> What program can I use to unRAR in linux???
<stuNNed> how do i add a font?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) luc1f3r: unrar
(mjr/#ubuntu) luc1f3r, unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<luc1f3r> awsome
<luc1f3r> thanks
<mazzabr> another doubt.
<mazzabr> how can I install xmms?
<hypa7ia> mazzabr: it's in synaptics :-)
<luc1f3r> mjr: HrdwrBoB: where can i get those programs?
<mazzabr> hypa7ia, I tried # apt-get install xmms
<luc1f3r> i searched "apt-cache"/"apt-get"
<mazzabr> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<luc1f3r> and icouldn't find either
<jchillerup> Is it a common problem that ubuntu has difficulties in finding DHCP servers?
<stuNNed> to add a font i just drop it into ~/.fonts ?
(mjr/#ubuntu) luc1f3r, you need to add the multiverse repository to apt sources.list
<luc1f3r> how do i do that?
<hypa7ia> mazzabr: do you have universe enabled?
<IchaBOB> hi - another linux noob joins the channel =P
<hypa7ia> welcome IchaBOB, you're not the only one :-)
<Matt|> hi IchaBOB welcome
<Matt|> IchaBOB, yeah there's this guy called hypa7ia who hasn't got a clue
<IchaBOB> heh
* hypa7ia <-- not a guy :-p
<Matt|> sorry
* hypa7ia has some clue, too.  tho not much :-)
<Matt|> i meant guy in a strictly gender neutral sense
<hypa7ia> heheh
<IchaBOB> haha
<Matt|> and i was just kiddin
<luc1f3r> mjr: what is the command to add multiverse pkg?
<hypa7ia> meh, it's a fiar guess around here :-)
<IchaBOB> anyone here from Anandtech?
<Matt|> luc1f3r, you can open synaptic package manager and go to "settings --> Repositories" and activate multiverse (i think)
<luc1f3r> okay, thanks
(mjr/#ubuntu) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543
(mjr/#ubuntu) (multiverse)
(mjr/#ubuntu) a little reading up goes a long way
<Matt|> mjr, very true. also a lot of reading goes nowhere tho, it depends ;)
<IchaBOB> i read one of the articles on the wiki but i don't get it to work right ;)
<IchaBOB> view ntfs partition on different drive
<IchaBOB> no files listed, tho the partition seemed to get mounted
<IchaBOB> my fstab reads:
<IchaBOB> ::::/dev/hdc1       /mnt/shared     ntfs    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<IchaBOB> i named it shared, and hdc1 was what is listed under fdisk
<IchaBOB> any ideas?
<IchaBOB> =)
<IchaBOB> [ article i read @ http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions ] 
<siimo> hi do i need the live cd or install cd for install?
<siimo> i know stupid question but it would be nice if i can install with live cd so can use it as live cd too
<Matt|> i think either
<Matt|> i used install tho
<Matt|> pretty safe bet
(mjr/#ubuntu) well, cd-rws have been invented :)
<siimo> this free cd thing do they ship internationally ? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/shipit/
<hypa7ia> you can't install from the warty cd, alas
<Matt|> siimo, yeah but it's a bit of a wait
<Matt|> better to d/l
<siimo> yeah im downloading
<Mark1> is anyone using KDE instead of GNOME?
#ubuntu 2004-12-05
<Matt|> Mark1, most use gnome i think
<hjkl> NewComer: check out zidrav.
<hjkl> s0cks:you should start some type of anti the wrong use of the word "hack" society, start with writing to all major news networks
<Matt|> such a societ probably already exists
<s0cks> lol. It's just stupid really.
<IchaBOB> anyone see anything wrong with my fstab?
<NewComer> hjkl, excuse me
<Mark1> s0cks: i've written you before, and you tend to know wayyyy too much about linux
<Mark1> s0cks: i was wondering if i should install a firewall for ubuntu
<Mark1> s0cks: because i recall reading that you apparently dont need to install one at all
<Matt|> Mark1, test yourself out on a website
<Mark1> Matt|: already did, and it looked ok
<Mark1> i.e. no one could see my computer
<Matt|> https://grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<Matt|> Mark1, then you're fine :)
<diesel> does ubuntu not have the ifconfig command
<JLS> hey
<Matt|> diesel, yup
<JLS> im looking for some Gnoppix support
<Matt|> JLS, not really the right place :))
<diesel> Matt|, yup it has it or no it does not have it
<JLS> I burnt the ISO to cd, put it in my drive, it starts to load, then the screen just goes black and stays black
<Matt|> diesel, it does
<JLS> any ideas?
<diesel> Matt|, whereis ifconfig returns command not found
<Matt|> diesel, weird. Have you tried /sbin/ifconfig?
<Mark1> Matt|: i clicked on the link and of course there is a "computer name" but that's about it.  should i be worried
<Matt|> Mark1, nope
<JLS> can anyone help me?
<Matt|> JLS, you could try burning the cd slower maybe. Not sure
<Mark1> matt: thanks, just double checking..
<JLS> the cd's fine
<Mark1> Matt: do you use GNOME or KDE?
<RuffianSoldier> sillly
<Matt|> JLS, i've heard some issues with the cd when burned faster than 4x
<Matt|> Mark1, gnome
<Gmail> natulias is b0rken
<Mark1> matt: thanks, i was considering moving to kde
<JLS> im using TDK 48x expensive CD-R cds
<diesel> Matt|, no such file or directory
<Matt|> JLS, it's not the cds, i think it is a bug with the iso
<Matt|> diesel, what have you done to your system?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs | DO NOT ADD SPAM TO THE TOPIC
* Gmail wonder why no one noticed this in the topic also #triathlon
<ubuntu-geek> so the link to the forums is spam? :)
<Matt|> i thought the topic is op only
<ubuntu-geek> yeah me to.. .. shrug.. i guess the forums are considered spam to him..
<Matt|> weird
<Matt|> Gmail, you don't like the forums?
<JLS> ive got it working
<JLS> I did an advanced boot
<Johansson> hi
<Matt|> JLS, cool what was wrong
<Matt|> hi joh
<Matt|> hi Johansson
<SeFoKumA> ekete
<JLS> no idea
<JLS> I just went to the boot menu
<Matt|> i didn't know gnoppix was based on ubuntu
<JLS> during the splash screen
<JLS> and selected advanced boot
<JLS> and it worked
<Gmail> Matt|: i am not alking about the forums i was talking about the "also #triathlon" part
<Matt|> Gmail, ok
<diesel> Matt|, this is not on my machine, my sisters.  How do I invoke a remote desktop session?
<JLS> this thing looks like such a rip of osx.. couldnt they think of something original lol
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:ubuntu-geek] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs | unofficial forums ubuntuforums.org
<Matt|> Gmail, isn't the topic only accessible to ops?
<ubuntu-geek> guess not :)
<Johansson> i wanna make a little suggestion, should i say it here, or in some forum or email address?
<Johansson> it's about firefox in ubuntu
<Hikaru79> You should probably post it on the Wiki
<Hikaru79> But say it here anyway, we're curious =)
<Pluk> :) indeed
<Matt|> yep
<Johansson> i'm gonna post it on the wiki
<JLS> I can open all the programs, but none of the open office ones work
<JLS> any ideas?
<Johansson> it's just that would be great if firefox comes with the gnome theme
<Johansson> http://gnomefx.mozdev.org/
<Johansson> it blends perfectly with gnome
<Pluk> lol: As a convenience, for the unlucky people that use or have to use Windoze, here are the GNOME-Fx themes for Windows to get you at least a bit of the GNOME look.
<ImmeR^> I have asked once, but I cannot find a solution.. I have just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but cannot make any mouse work. Not even my touchpad. Anyone have an idea for a solution?
<Matt|> yeah that theme is good, but it is easy to add
<hypa7ia> ImmeR^: you probably need to install the synaptics touchpad drivers
<diesel> Anyone know how to invoke a remote desktop session?
<ImmeR^> Where do I get those?
<JLS> why cant I run the openoffice programs?
<hypa7ia> ImmeR^: not to be confused with Synaptics, the front-end for apt... which is where you get them i think
<Johansson> i don't know how difficult would be to ship firefox with a different default theme
<hypa7ia> ImmeR^: i'll check, just a sec.
<Matt|> JLS, not sure. Have you got plenty of ram?
<Johansson> but the gnomefx theme is just perfect for a gnome-based distribution
<Matt|> diesel, in the menu, choose, internet, and gnome-terminal-server or something
<Pluk> its a little blurry used with small icons
<JLS> 128 on the laptop im trying it on
<Pluk> thats why they use the default i guess
<hypa7ia> ImmeR^: you need the package xfree86-driver-synaptics :-)
<ImmeR^> okay.. could U help me installing it?
<diesel> Does ubuntu have ssh installed?
<Johansson> Pluk: yes, but it's great with normal icons
<hypa7ia> ImmeR^: sure, pm me when you have it downloaded :-)
<Johansson> i don't use small icons
<Hikaru79> Johansson, hey, you're right =) I just installed it, looks good!
<Pluk> lemme try the simple version of it
<PorscheBoy> does kde 3.3.1 support .svg icons?
<Pluk> simple is blurry too :(, good thing i have my default icons :P
<PorscheBoy> hey Pluk, does kde 3.3 support .svg icons?
<JLS> I still cant get the office programs running.. any ideas for anything I could try?
<Pluk> dunno PorscheBoy, im not familiar with kde
<PorscheBoy> ok
<Matt|> JLS, maybe not enough ram
<Pluk> JLS, what if you  start oowriter from console?
<Pluk> terminal i mean
<s0cks> Back
<JLS> if I type that in the terminal, I get cdrom activity
<JLS> but nothing happens
<Matt|> JLS, i think that 128 ram is a bit too little to run the live disk, AND openoffice together
<stvn> w/w
<Pluk> could take a very long time to load
<Pluk> or infinite time :P
<Matt|> i guess the live cd can't get swap space sorted
<Matt|> *laughs*
<JLS> ok
<JLS> well
<JLS> i cant get on the internet
<Matt|> JLS, how do you connect normally?
<JLS> I can access my router config page, so I know the network is working
<JLS> through a router
<Debbie> hi all sorry to be a bother but I was referred to ubuntu by a friend. I am a newbie linux user and was told to partition my hard drive to put ubuntu on one part and keep windows on other. Will ubuntu do this automatically for me?
<ImmeR^> hypa7ia: Are U there?
<JLS> but when I try to go on a normal website it says 'could not be found'..
<Pluk> prolly a dns problem
<hypa7ia> yup ImmeR^ :-)
<Pluk> what does cat /ets/resolv.conf say?
<Pluk> etc*
<kapputu> hi everyone
<kapputu> what's new with ubuntu
<Pluk> hiya kapputu
<ImmeR^> I dont know how to pm without having a mouse ;)
<hypa7ia> Debbie: not exactly, you need to resize the windows partition first :-/
<Debbie> is there someplace to go and readup on how to do this or a walkthrough or something
<JLS> pluk - how do I find that
<kapputu> firefox takes a lot of time to resolve ips
<kapputu> especially if i just say domain_name.domain
<kapputu> without the www
<JLS> no
<JLS> it just instantly says not found
<JLS> for google.com
<Matt|> JLS, can you ping it?
<Matt|> ImmeR^, type /query nickname
<JLS> how do you ping in this
<Debbie> sorry lost page for minut
<Matt|> JLS, open terminal, type ping google.com
<JLS> unknown host google.com
<Pluk> now try ping 216.239.57.99
<Debbie> hypa7ia: where can i learn to do this with my hard drive please?
<hypa7ia> Debbie: just a sec, i'll have a look :-)
<JLS> that ping seems to be working
<hypa7ia> Debbie: what version of windows?
<Pluk> then its a dns problem
<Matt|> JLS, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Debbie> hypa7ia: xp
<JLS> what does that mean
<JLS> how do I open that
<Matt|> JLS, type "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<JLS> well nothing happens
<JLS> if I type that
<JLS> in the termianl
<JLS> terminal
<Matt|> nothing at all?
<hypa7ia> Debbie: do you know if it's NTFS or FAT32 by any chance?
<Debbie> ntfs
<Pluk> then indeed you cant resolv hostnames to ips cuz your computer  doesnt know the dns ips
<JLS> why is that
<Pluk> do you get ip throughh dhcp or static?
<JLS> my ip address is static
<kent> hypa7ia, Debbie, cant partition magic resize ntfs ?
<hypa7ia> kent, Debbie yup, or QtParted
<nevyn> do not use qtparted
<Pluk> type "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf"
<hypa7ia> nevyn: what then?
<nevyn> it's unsupported by the parted maintainer :(
<Pluk> and add your providers dns servers
<Pluk> mine says something like:
<Pluk> search ipact.nl
<Pluk> nameserver 212.29.160.1
<Pluk> nameserver 212.29.161.254
<Pluk> oh wait
<Pluk> ubuntu
<hypa7ia> Debbie: unfortunately, ubuntu can't resize ntfs partitions, so you're going to have to work around that..
<Pluk> type sudo network-admin
<Pluk> and in the dns tab add the dns server
<Debbie> ut oh how do i do that? hypa7ia
<JLS> ok
<JLS> will try
<Pluk> good luck :)
<hypa7ia> nevyn: any other suggestions for what Debbie can use to repartition?
<JLS> thanks
<Pluk> partition magic?
<Matt|> can he edit his resolv.conf on a live cd?
<Pluk> ah darn! forgot about the livecd
<hypa7ia> Pluk: partition magick is rather non-free
<Pluk> dunno bout a linux app for resizing ntfs
<nevyn> hypa7ia: parted ntfsresize tho that's a bit scary.
(mjr/#ubuntu) http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html
<nevyn> lots of things exist for re-sizing ntfs most of them are scary tho.
<Debbie> better off just getting 2nd hard drive maybe?
<Matt|> vfat partition for sharing
<hypa7ia> Debbie: probably, or reinstlaling XP on a smaller partition
<hypa7ia> Debbie: that's what i did
<Debbie> so during reinstall how do iget in to mandate partition size?
<hypa7ia> Debbie: when reinstalling, you get to the point where you have to choose a partition... delete the one that's there and make a smaller one, and just leave the rest of the space free
<Debbie> then will ubuntu ask where to install after done with windows?
<hypa7ia> yuppers
<hypa7ia> and you just make partitions in the free space
<wildcode> My ubuntu install was missing /etc/networks ... because it was missing, I was getting persistant dns failures (but not everytime the network went up), just thought someone would want to know so it can be fixed (in warthog release and what ever package upgrade effects it)
<hypa7ia> how big is the drive Debbie?
<Debbie> 120G
<hypa7ia> ooh, nice :-)
<ramzez> hi, anyone using laptops here and can help me perhaps?
<Debbie> hehe
<Debbie> so half and half i was thinking
<hypa7ia> Debbie: make a 5-10 gig / partition, and a big /home
<Matt|> erm you may need em early in the drive in order to boot
<hypa7ia> that way if you hose something in the install or later on, you don't have to back up home
<Debbie> lost me sorry
<Matt|> make a big vfat partition you can share with both windows and ubuntu
<Matt|> and put ubuntu and windows early in the drive
<Debbie> how do I vfat the drive?
<hypa7ia> Matt|: i'd think that grub can handle wherever Debbie puts the linux partition...
<Matt|> really
<hypa7ia> Debbie: when you make the partition with the windows installer, you can choose
<Matt|> i thought it had to be in the first 8 GB or something
<Pugio> hello
<Debbie> whether vfat or ntfs?
<Pugio> does anyone know when the Dist CD's will ship? I really want to try ubuntu but I can't DL:(
<Matt|> Debbie, vfat is good because both linux and windows can read and write fine from it
<wildcode> Matt|, I have ubuntu at the very last 20gig of the 80gig slave drive on ide0 and it works fine ... linux don't care about where it is, only windows does
(mjr/#ubuntu) Matt|, wildcode, older BIOSes have had such limits
<Matt|> wildcode, oh cool thanks
<Matt|> right
<ramzez> so nobody runs it on laptop and can't help me?
<Matt|> ramzez, i use a laptop what is the prob?
(mjr/#ubuntu) ramzez, perhaps if you told us what the actual problem is
<Debbie> ok just to make sure I have things straight... Rerun windows install and make the drive vfat and only give windows part of patition, then install ubuntu?
<ramzez> sorry :-)
<Matt|> no
<Matt|> Debbie, nope hang on.
<Debbie> ok sorry to be such a pain
(mjr/#ubuntu) Debbie, you don't really want to use vfat for the install if you can avoid it;
<Debbie> ugh
(mjr/#ubuntu) rather make a third vfat partition for data files that you need to access read/write from both systems if you need it
<Matt|> Debbie, you _could_ make 3 partitions. 1 - windows (ntfs) 2 - ubuntu (ext3) 3 - sharing space (vfat)
<nevyn> 4...
<nevyn> swap
<ramzez> i run cpu freq monitor and running on batteries but the speed jumps from 132mhz to 1083, i have 800mhz cpu and was wondering how to check that power saving works?
<Debbie> Let me put it this way am a newbie and need most user friendly was of trying this please :)
<hypa7ia> ramzez: is your lappy a centrino?
<hypa7ia> Debbie: i know the feeling, it's frustrating to have to go throught the reinstlal and all :-/
<Matt|> ramzez, sounds like the chip is not compatible
<ramzez> nope
<ramzez> it is p3 coopermine
<Hikaru79> What's that line that returns your kernel version again?
(mjr/#ubuntu) (if I was Debbie, I'd try to resize with ntfsresize, but that's just me, and she'd probably have to get a boot disk with the software on it and it'd get nontrivial)
<Matt|> ramzez, not supported by cpu_freq to my knowledge
<Debbie> that odes not scare me I hard copy all the files I need anyhow. Just worried about once I start the procedure will have no way of getting online for help
<Matt|> uname -a
<ramzez> i c, so does bios settngs for power effect linux ?
<Matt|> ramzez, nope but certain processors do not support speed stepping
<hypa7ia> ramzez: yes.... you might need to install speedstep-coppermine i think
<runixd> anyone had problems with retrieving pop mail with evolution?
<hypa7ia> runixd: hoary or warty?
<runixd> any
<ramzez> is how can i find it?
<runixd> have problems with both
<jessta> can anyone give me an idea of the size of a default install of warty?
<runixd> find what ramzez?
<ramzez> i just installed cpufreq from synaptic it says in description it is speedstep applet clone
<runixd> jessta, 2 gig should be enough
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) 1.3gb
<Pluk> jessta, i thought it was 1.2 gb
<Matt|> runixd, works fine here
<runixd> ramzez, why there is cpufreq applet in ports
<farruinn> Does the install size vary for powerpc?  I installed just last week and am at 3.4 GB...
<runixd> Matt|, thanx it worked for me also, getting I/O errors now
<Matt|> ramzez, try and check if your processor supports speedstepping, i'm not sure it does
<ramzez> it does supports in windows
<runixd> farruinn, it shouldn't, sudo apt-get clean
<Matt|> ramzez, how do you know?
<farruinn> runixd, good point
<runixd> Matt|, df -h ?
<ramzez> cause i there is an intel applet which shows you the current cpu and speedstep driver in windows works
<Matt|> ok
<runixd> ramzez, speedstep works for me here, together with cpufreq daemon and driver
<ramzez> it is my 2nd day with linux
<ramzez> how do i start the deamon for cpufreq?
<runixd> ramzez, /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start
<runixd> its not there on default tho, afaik
<runixd> sudo apt-get install cpufreqd
<ramzez> what driver you were talking about?
* mjr prefers powernowd, and it's in main too
<runixd> the one from 2.6 kernel
<runixd> speedstep
(mjr/#ubuntu) simple
<jessta> thanks runixd and Pluk
<runixd> Powernowd is too tricky
(mjr/#ubuntu) tricky?
<runixd> well
<ramzez> it looks like it started, how can i check?
<runixd> I don't want all the fancy management and jumps when I'm plugged in for example
<runixd> ramzez, cat /proc/cpufreq
<runixd> ramzez, or you can add gnome applet
(mjr/#ubuntu) bah, finicky :
<ramzez> how?
<runixd> right click on the bar, "add to panel"
<runixd> you'll see it there
<Matt|> ramzez, right click on your panel, and add the applet
<ramzez> CPu Frequency Scaler?
<runixd> yeah
<ramzez> hmm, weird, if i do /proc/cpuinfo
<ramzez> it tells me current speed 650
<ramzez> which is correct
<ramzez> cause i am running on batteries
<ramzez> but if i do /proc/cpufreq
<ramzez> it doesn't have any frequencies at all
<runixd> <ramzez> hmm, weird, if i do /proc/cpuinfo
<runixd> <ramzez> but if i do /proc/cpufreq
<runixd> ahh
<runixd> I see
<runixd> cpuinfo has nothing to do with it
<ramzez> also the applet in gnome doesn't show correct freq
<runixd> its loaded somewhere around beginning
<runixd> it does
<ImmeR^> hypa7ia: Didn't catch it last time..
<runixd> cpufreq is probably not written to by cpufeqd
<hypa7ia> ImmeR^: pardon?
<ramzez> if i put back the power and cpuinfo still shows 650
<ImmeR^> hypa7ia: How to pm ;)
<hypa7ia> ramzez: i know for mine i had to disable scaling in the bios
<runixd> cpuinfo is not dealing with frequency
<hypa7ia> ImmeR^: /msg
<ramzez> i c, maybe that's the case
<ramzez> do i need to add cpufreqd to modules to run?
<runixd> ramzez, it should be added by apt-get
<ramzez> ok thanks, let me just restart and disable it in bios, and see what happens
<runixd> ok
<ramzez> brb
<runixd> so everyone is happily checking their email with evolution
<hypa7ia> runixd: yup, sorry i can't help... can you maybe file a bug on it?
<runixd> hmm, that'll take to long I guess
<billytwowilly> runixd,  I love evolution, except that it displays emails in the junk folder as being in the inbox...
<runixd> yeah, I love it for v-folders, but it ain't working is not helping
<ramzez> runixd, on startup it says no cpufreq interface found
<ramzez> what that means?
<Lovechild> ramzez, means your cpu can't scale cpu speed according to load
<ramzez> so anything i can do about it?
<runixd> ramzez, just remove cpufreq module from loading
<Lovechild> it's a harmless message, aside ignoring it, removing the module or buying another computer.. no
<ramzez> so i can't get speedstep?
<j1> hi everybody
<runixd> I thought you just disabled cpu scaling
<Lovechild> not unless your computer supports it
<Lovechild> runixd, that might be the case
<ramzez> my computer indeed supports it
<Lovechild> j1, hi
<socomm> By computer I assume you mean processor.
<Lovechild> ramzez, then file a bug with ubuntu and the devs might figure out the problem
<ramzez> ok thanks for the help
<runixd> ramzez, enable cpuscaling, install cpufreqd
<runixd> install gnome cpufreq applet (enable it) it shows correct speed
<runixd> but I believe cpufreqd is not what ubuntu suggests
<runixd> powernowd has (to my taste) fucked up scaling policy, but is I think default
<runixd> for ubuntu
<runixd> and supports both power now and speedstep
<Gmail> is resolvconf broken?
<mazzabr> ok. newbie question again.
<mazzabr> I can't install xmms using apt-get.
<ramzez> i believe i have all of it installed now so i have: acpi, acpid, acpi-support, cpudyn,cpufreqd,powermgmt-base, powernowd, gnome applet
<s0cks> use apt-get
<runixd> Gmail, no, why?
<mazzabr> root@bloodwarz:~ # apt-get install xmms
<mazzabr> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mazzabr> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mazzabr> oops.
<ramzez> anything else i need?
<runixd> mazzabr, sudo apt-get install xmms
<mazzabr> that's not the right output.
<mazzabr> root@bloodwarz:~ #  apt-get install xmms
<mazzabr> Reading Package Lists... Done
<mazzabr> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<mazzabr> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mazzabr> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mazzabr> is only available from another source
<mazzabr> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<runixd> ramzez, you have far too much allready, should be fine
<runixd> mazzabr, apt-cache search xmms
<ramzez> ok, let me restart ones more
<mazzabr> runixd, : lots of stuff.
<ken> I just installed xmms by synaptic
<farruinn> mazzabr apt-cache search xmms | grep xmms maybe
<Gmail> runixd: err i i broke it then
<mazzabr> farruinn, : almost the same amount.
<mazzabr> but no plain flat xmms.
<runixd> mazzabr, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xmms
<mazzabr> runixd, : I have updated yesterday. but I'll try again.
<runixd> try now
<mazzabr> runixd, : update ok
<mazzabr> root@bloodwarz:~ # apt-get install xmms
<mazzabr> Reading Package Lists... Done
<mazzabr> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<mazzabr> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mazzabr> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mazzabr> is only available from another source
<mazzabr> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<mazzabr> runixd, : install, the same.
<runixd> thats wierd
<runixd> try to install a plugin, which depends on it
<runixd> or
<runixd> ahh
<mazzabr> I'm accessing these repositories.
<runixd> I know what the problem is
<runixd> enable universe
<mazzabr> root@bloodwarz:~ # apt-get update
<mazzabr> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages
<mazzabr> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Release
<mazzabr> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Sources
<mazzabr> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Release
<mazzabr> Reading Package Lists... Done
<mazzabr> runixd, : AFAIK it's already enabled :o/
<runixd> mazzabr, I'll give you my sources, maybe your mirror is outdated or smth
<ramzez> i am back, it again said no cpu freq interface found
<mazzabr>  http://archive.ubuntu.com outdated?
<runixd> it has to be, i just installed it
<Gmail> mazzabr: warty is frozzen
<farruinn> is xmms actually in universe?  I just did a apt-cache show xmms and it just says section sound...
<Gmail> mazzabr: sorry
<Gmail> mazzabr: you need to refresh your list it looks dead
<Gmail> mazzabr: there are 2 way the first way is the safe way and the second way is the quick way
<Gmail> mazzabr: comment out all sources.list
<Gmail> do apt-get update
<Gmail> then undo the edit outs in sources.list
<Gmail> and apt-get update
<siimo> hi can i install ubuntu without X and gnome?
<Gmail> yes
<runixd> just do expert install
<flam> my swedish characters get all weird when i smbmount.. but they look ok when I look at them in nautilus with smb://share/.. i've tried with the options iocharset and codepage for smbmount, but it doesn't work. anyone have a clue?
<Gmail> apt really need to check after a apt-get update if the list is dead/broken or not
<siimo> as i plan to upgrade to hoary after i install so its better to just get xorg and gnome from there ?
<Gmail> siimo: do a real install then
<Gmail> and you can upgrade after you got xfree working
<siimo> Gmail, what real install? can i install hoary directly?
<Gmail> you will have no errors
<Gmail> siimo: DONT
<Gmail> siimo: just install all of warty and if you know howto fiz a broken system then change in sources.list to hoary and upgrade
<Gmail> it will do it all for you
<jdub> siimo: install all of warty and upgrade.
<Gmail> then restart x and you will be in xorg
<piyr> hi, i have ubuntu Warty and i want to install a pdf->html converter
<piyr> also i'm a noob
<siimo> jdub, is there a reason why i should do that?
<Gmail> jdub: yes now bob2 has to tell siimo that then siimo will liston
<Gmail> siimo: YES!!!
<mazzabr> Gmail, : solved thanx to runixd
<Gmail> just do it that way
<piyr> i downloaded one but it says I need gcc
<piyr> i tried apt-get install gcc
<Gmail> Pitr: why not apt-get install one?
<piyr> how can i find one that way?
<jdub> siimo: it's easier to upgrade
<piyr> i found one on sourceforge
<mike998> hmmm
<ramzez> there is a speedstep driver inside /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq how can i load it
<siimo> Gmail, you didnt make any sense
<cardador> piyr: have you tried using synaptic to find stuff?
<jdub> siimo: you could just do a 'custom' warty install, and then install ubuntu-desktop under hoary though.
<mike998> I have a lost partition on my hard-drive - anybody got any idea on how I could get my ubuntu install to see it again
<tyrano> hi ;O
<tyrano> why is root logged in twice ;O
<piyr> cardador: no, i don't know what that is, but i'll google it
<Gmail> siimo: you noticed that what i said wasn't address to you that why it makes no sence
<farruinn> mike998, lost as in not in fstab anymore perhaps?
<Gmail> tyrano: because you mess with your system?
<tyrano> no
<mike998> farruinn: no, it's not in fstab any more
<jdub> siimo: when you boot the warty installer, type 'custom' at the boot prompt
<jdub> siimo: that'll just install the base system
<tyrano> tyrano@rekon:~ $ who
<tyrano> tyrano   :0           Nov 23 16:47
<tyrano> tyrano   pts/0        Nov 23 19:39 (:0.0)
<tyrano> :|
<jdub> siimo: then upgrade to hoary, and install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<piyr> offtopic -- is there an irc command for replying to the last person who gave you a chat message? (e.g. name: prefix)
<cardador> piyr: no need to google it :) its on computer > syst conf > synaptic
<mike998> farruinn: the lost partition was there the first time I booted ubuntu, but I have rebooted since and now it's gone
<farruinn> mike998, what type of filesystem
<Gmail> jdub: you forgot to tell him apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and that there is no root
<cardador> piyr: you can use it to find, install, uninstall software
<jdub> Gmail: i'm sure he can figure out what to do.
<mike998> farruinn: fat (more than likely fat 16)
<_Imanewbie_> night folks
<Gmail> jdub: then he cound of figured out howto do a custom install it say it in f7 when booting the cd
<_Imanewbie_> how can i add linux packages as a repository fir ubuntu?
<farruinn> ok, so you probably want something like /dev/hd**  /mnt/wherever vfat user,auto 0 0
<mike998> farruinn: I have tried using sudo and mounting the drive (it was originally /dev/hdb) but it's not there any moer
<piyr> help /r
<piyr> sry
<cardador> _Imanewbie_: normally you wont need to.
<Cloudchaser> hello folks...i just installed ubuntu ;) I have a question though
<Cloudchaser> i'm trying to install some packages..using an FAQ
<Cloudchaser> and i get error:
<farruinn> mike998, have you tried specifying the specific partition?
<farruinn> mike998, and what error does it give you?
<Cloudchaser> root@ubuntu:/home/mross # sudo apt-get install gFTP Client
<Cloudchaser> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Cloudchaser> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Cloudchaser> E: Couldn't find package Client
<Cloudchaser> i uncomment universe from sources.list
<farruinn> Cloudchaser, try just gftp
<housetier> you can use "gftp client" when doing "apt-cache search"
<mike998> farruinn: mount:special device dev/hdb does not exist...  This is also true if I try to use /dev/hdb1 as well
<_Imanewbie_> cardador: I want it to upgrade to mozilla-firefox 1.0
<tvon|x31> Anyone know where X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h has gone in Hoary?
<cardador> Cloudchaser: its much easier if you use synaptic. its on computer > syst conf > synaptic
<housetier> however when installing a package with "apt-get install" you need to use package names
<farruinn> mike998, what does ls /dev/hdb* tell you?
<jdub> Gmail: i was providing an overview of a recommended method to install hoary. please chill out.
<mike998> farruinn: I have also checked dmesg and it's not there
<piyr> cardador: thanks for the synaptic tip -- both dselect and synaptic give only packages for converting pdf to .ps and to .txt, not html.
<mike998> farruinn: I get a no such file or directory...
<Gmail> jdub: why not give a fornighter broken image?
<mike998> I have also tried using the ubuntu install program to see if the partition is there, and I can see it there.
<Cloudchaser> ah thank you...the faq is misleading
<mike998> just not when I am running my installed system
<farruinn> mike998, right, see what's happened is the block device file has been deleted
<jdub> Gmail: we have install CDs for hoary, but they are not useful at the moment.
<mike998> farruinn : checking google now...
<piyr> cardador: would it make sense to install gcc using synaptic so that i can compile the pdf->html program i found on sourceforge?
<farruinn> mike998, you need to use mknod to create a new block device
<farruinn> this is odd though because I've never heard of this happening before
<mike998> farruinn: Neither have I - It is rather frustrating
<jdub> piyr: install build-essential
<cardador> piyr: yes
<Gmail> jdub: that why i said BROEKN
<cardador> piyr: normally you should use synaptic to install everything
<jdub> Gmail: i have no idea what your question meant, then.
<farruinn> mike998, sorry I'm not much help at this point =(  I've never had to create a new block device
<flam> anyone successfully smbmounted a drive and are able to see swedish(or other unusual) characters ?
<mike998> farruinn: that's okay - the pointer you gave me should help
<farruinn> mike998, the mknod manual is at info mknod
<piyr> cardador: ok, so using synaptic to install build-essential will install g++?  And I should only compile the programs myself in cases like this where there is apparently no package?
<_Imanewbie_> how can I changes the sources.list?
<farruinn> _Imanewbie_, sudo grep /etc/apt/sources.list
<farruinn> er, change grep to ...
<_Imanewbie_> vim
<farruinn> gedit
<_Imanewbie_> =)
<farruinn> ok, or vim if you're comfortable
<cardador> piyr: yes and yes :)
<piyr> cardador: ok, thanks for helping the noobs :)
<cardador> piyr: and before you compile it, you can check if there are debs from debian availabe
<piyr> cardador: is there a command under computer-> for doing that too?
<cardador> piyr: i do it on firefox, on the search applet, just change from google to debian :)
<piyr> cardador: ok thanks i'll look
<tyrano> i dont think my speedstep is working correctly :|
<_Imanewbie_> can I add linux pacjages as a ubuntu repos?
<_Imanewbie_> even knowing it is wrong
<wildcode> ok my previous observations seems incorrect ... dns has gone again ...
<mill> I think ubuntu-desktop have some weird dependencies. For example if I have an alternative irc client installed why would I need irssi-text?
<Gmail> err look at smart package maniger
<wildcode> dns resolution went on holiday after a apt-get ...
<jdub> mill: because that's the supported irc client
<piyr> cardador: I found one there! What do I do?
<jdub> mill: you don't have to keep ubuntu-desktop installed
<Gmail> we have no seen dependce hell till we used it
<piyr> cardador: it has dependencies
<Gmail> jdub: yes you if your using hoary
<cardador> piyr: save it to your disk, then open a terminal and write: sudo dpkg -i blabla.deb
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) Gmail: no, you don't.
<mazzabr> jdub, : sorry, but IMO this is not the right way to talk about deficiencies.
<jdub> Gmail: huh?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) it simply means that you don't track ubuntu-desktop
<jdub> mazzabr: deficiency?
<cardador> piyr: if it doesnt install because of dependencies, just use synaptic and click on "fix broken packages"
<farruinn> _Imanewbie_, what do you mean by "linux packages"?
<Gmail> yes you do if not you will not see gamin... you be using fam still...
<mazzabr> jdub, : sorry, bad english.
<mazzabr> jdub, : I meant, cons.
<piyr> cardador: actually i don't know how to install a .deb package...
<cardador> piyr: save it to your disk, then open a terminal and write: sudo dpkg -i blabla.deb
<jdub> mazzabr: i don't understand the comment (you probably used the right word)
<mazzabr> jdub, <jdub> mill: you don't have to keep ubuntu-desktop installed
<jdub> Gmail: that's not a general problem
<jdub> mazzabr: what's wrong with that?
<wildcode> anyone here know how to solve dns resolution failing in ubuntu randomly but persistantly (ie: once it starts failing it doesn't really come good, even after reboot, but will suddenly work again just as mysteriously as it stopped)
<piyr> cardador: ok.  sudo dpkg -i pdftohtml_0.36-7.1_i386.deb.  Thanks.
<mazzabr> jdub, : mill tried to be constructive.
<jdub> mill: mill had a question, which i answered
<_Imanewbie_> farruinn: yes
<cardador> piyr: that is on ubuntu repository!
<mazzabr> jdub, : never mind... the discussion died :o)
<mazzabr> ;o)
<farruinn> _Imanewbie_, I'm still confused, do you mean debian repositories?
<piyr> cardador: what do you mean?
<tvon|x31> Has anyone built beagle on Hoary?
<tvon|x31> or tried...
<cardador> piyr: i searched for it in synaptic
<cardador> piyr: probably you dont have universe and multiverse repositories enabled.
<_Imanewbie_> farruinn: places to take packages
<Rene_S> Does it still count if I choose to use KDE on my Ubuntu ?
<LinuxJones> wildcode, is dns resolution slow ro not working at all ?
<cardador> piyr: synaptic > settings > repositories > (go to the ticked line) > section(s) > add universe and multiverse after "main restricted"
<cardador> piyr: then click reload, and if you search for pdftohtml youll find it
<siimo> Rene_S, does what count
<runixd> it still counts as ubuntu :)
<Rene_S> hehe
<Nivlem> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu supports hfs+ without a re-compile of the kernel?
<runixd> Nivlem, it has every filesystem from default kernel compiled as module
<_Imanewbie_> I want to find firefox 1.0 on a repos
<Rene_S> I didn't want to be seen as some kind of whack job Ubuntu user who didn't like Gnome that much
<jdub> Nivlem: it does
<runixd> Rene_S, you will be seen as one
<Nivlem> jdub: Kewl thanks...
<Cloudchaser> _Imanewbie_, if you find it, i'd like to know where ;)
<farruinn> _Imanewbie_, oh, well if that's what you want, someone posted with a repository to the ubuntu-users list.  Theirs has firefox 1.0
<Rene_S> runixd, oh well, I guess I will be the Ubuntu community idiot then.
<runixd> yep
<runixd> :P
* Rene_S looks for his Jesters Cap
<piyr> cardador: thanks.  I have a small problem: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Nivlem> Now the next question is that I just checked fstab and it didn't add a entry for my firewire hard drive.....how would I check to see if it created the device for it? It was /dev/sdb under Mandrake 10.1
<siimo> Rene_S, linux is all about choice
<tvon|x31> hrm
<runixd> but then there is good choice and bad choice
<piyr> cardador: i'm working on it...
<_Imanewbie_> farruinn: where can I check it?
<farruinn> lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users
<runixd> Nivlem, cat /etc/mtab
<Rene_S> Yeah for me Gnome isnt the best choice, however I like the Ubuntu people and philosophy so I am sticking with it
<Nivlem> runixd: K...and Ubuntu uses /media instead of /mnt?
<runixd> Nivlem, it uses whatever is written in fstab
<runixd> which is /media :)
<Nivlem> runixd: Gracias
<runixd> welcome
<_Imanewbie_> farruinn: when was it? this month: last month?
<Nivlem> runixd: It does not show anything to do with firewire(ieee1394, sbp2) does this mean that it isn't setup?
<runixd> yes
* Nivlem rolls his eyes...now how do I go about creating a device for the firewire drive...
<Nivlem> runixd: If I just modprobe the modules would that enable Ubuntu to do the rest?
<farruinn> _Imanewbie_, don't remember for sure, think it was this month
<runixd> Nivlem, if you mount it, modules will be loaded
<GotD0t> has anybody recieved their ubuntu cds?
<rasher> GotD0t: I have
<rasher> Can anyone recommend a fluxbox theme that fits with the ubuntu look? Or one that is close?
<Nivlem> runixd: should I assume the device name will be /dev/sdb?
<Rene_S> No, cant say that I have.  I made mine
<rasher> GotD0t: last friday
<runixd> Nivlem, I'm not sure, don't have any firewire
<Nivlem> runixd: Just so you know...it did it...heh
<piyr> cardador: Thanks again.  I got it installed but it dies by segfault lol
<wildcode> LinuxJones, not working at all, dns servers are working though, dig of ip addresses appear fine
<thegnu> this may be a stupid question, but I can't find it on google, or linuxquestions, etc.  I've got a samsung ml-1740, and it won't print...
<thegnu> the driver is installed, but it I can't select it
<Nivlem> Anyone else in here running a firewire hard drive with more than one partition?
<_Imanewbie_> farruinn: the guy just said to uncomment theuniverse lines on the post ive found
<hypa7ia> thegnu: permissions problem maybe?
<thegnu> maybe.  on the ppd?
<tyrano> does anyone know how i can setup speedstep correctly in ubuntu? my cpu is always running at max speed which is bad.
<wildcode> LinuxJones, hmm, now I can't reach the dns server :/
<farruinn> _Imanewbie_, eh, maybe I'm just dreaming, but I could have sworn someone posted saying that had put up their own public repository that had firefox 1.0 on it
<thegnu> if I install the printer as a 1710 with the supplied driver, it works.
<piyr> Nivlem: can you boot from it?
<wildcode> LinuxJones, this is only in ubuntu, if I switch to windows, they'll work fine, back to ubuntu, they fail
<_Imanewbie_> farruinn: nevermind it isnt so urgent for me
<_Imanewbie_> bye guys I gtg
<thegnu> in /etc/cups/ppd/, ls -l shows the same permissions for the 1710 ppd and 1740 ppd
<thegnu> Is there an easy way to enable the HTTP interface for CUPS in ubuntu?
<wildcode> LinuxJones, currently a windows machine on the nal isn't having any dns issues, yet ubuntu is
<wildcode> nal = lan
<thegnu> I also can't run the configuration program that comes with the printer, which worked on Arch Linux.  I tried setting a password:  lppasswd -g sys -a root
<thegnu> it says authentication failed
<mike998> okay - after much googling and even more swearing I must admit defeat and admit that I can't figure out how to use mknod
<farruinn> mike998, any idea as to how /dev/hdb* disappeared?
<mike998> does anybody know of a better resource - the info and man pages are not much help...
<mike998> farruinn: I'm afraid not.  dev/hdb just stopped appearing.
<Nivlem> piyr: No I don't know that Ubuntu support that...and I have a seperate drive for Ubuntu... ;-)
<farruinn> ooh, it's /dev/hdb, not dev/hdb
<mike998> farruinn: sorry - my typo... it's /dev/hdb
<mike998> basically the second partion on my only hard drive
<farruinn> mike998, ok, I was really worried for a moment that I had made a typo and lead you astray
<piyr> Nivlem: Well I have a firewire hard drive, but it has only one partition and I haven't tried it with linux...
<farruinn> mike998, if it's your only harddrive why do you have it set to slave?
<farruinn> (hda)
<farruinn> is / on hdb?
<mike998> farruinn: I partitioned my drive when I had winxp on there so I had a 49gig partition for my ubuntu install and about a 30gig for my data so I wouldn't lose it
<mike998> oh, boy is this silly
<Nivlem> piyr: It will find it just fine...I am trying to figure out how to mount the individual partitions...I am mounting the whole drive right now.. :-(
<Nivlem> piyr: What kind if filesystem?
<Nivlem> *of*
<farruinn> mike998, if it's only one disk and you're using Ubuntu at the moment then it's not possible for the 10 GB partition to be on hdb
* eruin screams for xchat 2.4.1
<mill> Hmm. Is there something special I have to do to be able to receive mail? Sending works and receiving locally too.
<farruinn> er, 30 gig
<piyr> Nivlem: windows; i'm a linux noob probably of no use in answering your technical questions :p
<lil_anthony> anyone know how to play wmv's that have encryption cause when i go to play some wmv's it says encrypted and i thought i had all the codecs i need installed but oviously not
<nevyn> lil_anthony: encrypted wmv's are drm'd you can't play them on linux afaik
<farruinn> mike998, what does cat /etc/mtab say?
<lil_anthony> ok thanks
<nevyn> did you buy it off the internet somewhere?
<lil_anthony> yeah, just one i had downloaded long time ago
<lil_anthony> the playboy version of kidrocks cowyboy song :)
<mike998> farruinn : dev/hda1 / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<mike998> skipping proc, sysfs
<mike998> devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,gid=5,mode=620 0 0
<farruinn> ok, so your other partition is probably on hda2 I would say
<mike998> farruinn: I think I need to be slapped just a little bit
<mike998> just a little
<mike998> have yerself a beer as well.  on me
<Rene_S> Try using the proper postage, that way your long distance mail arrives and you will recieve replies
* mike998 adds /dev/hda2 to /etc/fstab
<mike998> what a moron I am
<farruinn> mike998, eh, don't worry about it, we all have our moments =)
<mike998> farruinn: you have been most patient.  Thanks again
<farruinn> hopefully it will work now
<mike998> apart from the fact that I can't explore it... yep it works
<farruinn> but it mounts?
<mike998> farruinn: yes.  I'm grabbing my rtcw files from there now
<Rene_S> If you wanna explore it hang on while i get my shorts and machete and i will come explore it with ya
<eruin> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/standards/kde/style/basics/index.html
<eruin> meh
<eruin> the kde humaninterfaceguidelines are a disaster in terms of human interface
<eruin> ;P
<Faustus> how far us ubuntu-ppc from being stable?
<billytwowilly> it's really stable isn't it?
<Rene_S> eruin, thats because they were written for Martians not Humans
<jdub> Faustus: 4.10 was released in october, with ppc supported
<farruinn> Faustus, not sure what you mean, it seems pretty damn stable to me
<Faustus> not on my imac, 5 kernels panics in tree days
<Faustus> three
<Faustus> one with xmms playing a tone of others with the xscreensaver, I was never able to ssh in.
<thegnu> how do you install a downloaded driver in gnome-cups-manager?
<Majestic|Linux> whats swap for?
<thegnu> I've got the Samsung driver for the ML-1740, and it just won't let me do it
<eruin> swap = slow replacement for ram
<Faustus> In fact I was writing submissions on these problems when I go a gui freeze.  The alt-cntrl-F1 didn't work, rage 128 doesn't have accel because it's deopth gets set wrong
<Majestic|Linux> thanks
<eruin> Majestic|Linux: generally having as much swapspace as you have ram is a good idea
<Majestic|Linux> I have 256mb of ram and 620.12mb of swap
<eruin> well, that's ok too ;)
<Majestic|Linux> because I have 3 partitions (20gb total)
<Majestic|Linux> 5.68gb, 5.68gb, and 6.68gb
<eruin> and one 620.12mb ;)
<Majestic|Linux> but really its 6.1gb, 6.1gb, and 7.1gb
<Majestic|Linux> and 620.12mb for swap
<Majestic|Linux> it just shows different
<Majestic|Linux> but when I made the partition with Ubuntu it showed 6.1, 6.1, 7.1 and the rest for swap 620 or something
<eruin> compared to ?
<Majestic|Linux> but now I have qtparted open on MEPIS because i wanted to see it and it shows diff. its ok i noticed on my laptop 30gb shows 27gb on kanotix
<zugwrack> Ok is there a GUI interface for adjusting yaboot?
<Majestic|Linux> not comparing it
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) gb aint gb
<eruin> 1gb in linux is one billion bytes
<Faustus> farruinn:what hardware are u running ppc on?
<eruin> 1gb in winblows is 1,024,000,000 bytes
<Majestic|Linux> so yea
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) eruin: erm
<farruinn> beige G3, rev 2
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) A gigabyte is two to the 30th power, or 1,073,741,824 in decimal notation.
<eruin> GB if you wanna be picky?
<Majestic|Linux> how can I run more than 1 distro with ubuntu?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) a gb in like is 2^30
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) last time I checked
<Faustus> no probs?
<Faustus> caveats?
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) and in any case, if you're using applications, they might have their own definitions
<farruinn> I haven't had any problems - in fact the Ubuntu install went a hell of a lot better than when I installed Debian
<Majestic|Linux> save the boot for the other distros to a floppy?
<farruinn> Sound just works, X just works...
<Majestic|Linux> because I'm gonna be runnng Ubuntu, Libranet and MEPIS on here
<zugwrack> Is there anything special I need to do after editing yaboot.conf?
<Faustus> for sure, debian sarge installer is finicky, sometimes it installs with flying colors
<Faustus> sometimes not
<farruinn> Actually I did woody install w/ boot floppies
<zugwrack> Majestic|Linux: Is this all i386? Or PC based?
<Majestic|Linux> i386?
<Majestic|Linux> pC Based?
<Majestic|Linux> its on my Celeron 634mhz 256mb 20gb pc if thats what you mean
<Faustus> so u haven't had any freezes?  Well maybe I'll submit my findings in the hope that I can run it in the future
<Majestic|Linux> and its i686 to my understanding
<thegnu> does anyone know how to enable a password for the root user for CUPS?
<thegnu> because I've enabled root:
<thegnu> sudo passwd root
<thegnu> then:
<farruinn> Faustus, Ubuntu's been running beautifully.  I never boot into OS X anymore (except for the occasional startmol -X)
<thegnu> lppasswd -g sys -a root
<Faustus> don't get me wrong
<eruin> does mol work on i386?
<thegnu> and still when I'm asked for a password by CUPS, I get authentication failed
<Faustus> I loved it, it fealt like a new computer, fast but I just kept on having panics
<zugwrack> Majestic: Yes that is what I mean...just make sure you have pre-partitioned your hard drive to allow for additional installs...depending on the bootloader (LILO,Grub) Each time you will add a line to tell it which partition the other images is on...
<farruinn> eruin, no, because the way mol works macos actually runs on the processor itself
<farruinn> so it's not really an emulator (AFAIK)
<FTTP> AWESOME NEWS
<FTTP> Intel also said it will open four Linux development centers to help software companies build PC applications for Linux computers.
<Majestic|Linux> zugwrack, I'm a newbie and I dont know how todo that.
<FTTP> And Intel is going to help develop link for DESKTOP !
<Faustus> no very few things are emilated w/ mol
<FTTP> err linux
<eruin> FTTP: link?
<FTTP> Intel more active in desktop Linux
<farruinn> I guess sound and network is emulated...
<eruin> as in url?
<FTTP> http://news.com.com/Intel+more+active+in+desktop+Linux/2100-7344_3-5465225.html
<farruinn> FTTP we need to find you a linux evangalism channel or something
<FTTP> eruin:  It came to a point where in emerging markets microsoft had to cut prices
<FTTP> microsofts market is saturated
<zugwrack> Majestic: We were all newbies at one time...and we are all at various stages in our own knowledge of Linux...if it is just a playbox then don't worry about it...all that can happen is you have to re-format and reinstall...otherwise read and read and read..then once you have the information go ahead with your plans...
<thegnu> when I try to do it manually, I get: lpadmin: add-printer (set model) failed: server-error-internal-error
<Faustus> intel moving away from M$?  M$ share went down today too
<eruin> FTTP: ms has been selling stripped down versions of their software in all non-western countries for quite some time now :P
<zugwrack> Faustus: that is good news ;-)
<Faustus> Could this be the beginning of hte end to wintel ?
<eruin> FTTP: but that's great news... hopefully amd will follow ;>
<Majestic|Linux> thanks
<thegnu> has anyone been able to use the web interface for CUPS?
<Faustus> IBM supporting linux too
<zugwrack> Majestic: no problem...just common sense really ;-)
<Rene_S> IBM jeez, just wait soon MS will support Linux, cause they have too
<eruin> "but those efforts have been largely confined to powerful networked computers called servers." - I don't see why they need to write it like that on an online newssite ;P
<Faustus> but that's a mixed bag as my phil of comp prof tells me that IBM is threatening to sue down the road
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) eruin: I wish my servers were powerful
<eruin> hasn't ibm always supported linux?
<FTTP> rene:  With SCO they are
<Faustus> something about them having patents, perhaps he was refering to the disputed gui patents/
<FTTP> rene:  Errrr microsoft is supporting UNIX
<FTTP> sorry
<FTTP> eruin:  Since 2000
<FTTP> eruin:  Not always
<eruin> well I can tell linux is growing
<FTTP> eruin:  Since the current CEO took charge
<eruin> people I'd never think used linux actually are around here
<FTTP> eruin:  In the USA linux is too far behind tho
<FTTP> in emerging markets its growing
<eruin> us always lags behind
<FTTP> no i mean linux
<FTTP> we like our microsoft here
<FTTP> cept me
<FTTP> people dont mind paying for microsoft
<housetier> #osfight
<Faustus> remember that ms came to ibm and convinced them to support windows
<eruin> housetier: ?
<housetier> maybe even #oswar
<eruin> silly.
<Faustus> ibm has always had their version of *nix, which usually was failed miserably fromwhat I've read
<FTTP> faustus:  i think the sco lawsuit is really about the fact that in the USA nothing really progressed like microsoft did
<FTTP> boies was part of the antitrust suit
<FTTP> against microsoft and in no way plays favor to microsoft
<FTTP> and he also defended ibm
<FTTP> so his motives (which are not money alone, he is an issue guy)
<FTTP> is prolly to alter the landscape of competition
<FTTP> but if this makes ibm press harder to push linux
<FTTP> it may actually work
<FTTP> even if he loses
<eruin> along with this here widespread usa-boycot
<FTTP> ?
<FTTP> boycot of what?
<FTTP> Linux had 2.6 percent of the desktop market compared with 93 percent for Windows
<FTTP> 2.6% in the usa?
<eruin> most major us labels have suffered ~20-30% saldesdrops here
<FTTP> i didnt think it was that high
<FTTP> eruin what country are you in?
<eruin> norway
<FTTP> ok
<FTTP> europe hates USA
<eruin> same thing going on around europe apparently
<FTTP> look at the euro vs dollar
<FTTP> you guys hate us
<eruin> no, we're just feeling f**king ambivalent
<eruin> ;p
<FTTP> eruin there should be a global war i mean in terms of business and innovation between europe and the usa
<FTTP> it will be exciting
<eruin> I think there already is
<FTTP> eruin:  Europe went towards linux right?
<eruin> yeah
<FTTP> even in govt
<FTTP> usa is pro microsoft
<FTTP> novell bought up suse (german)
<eruin> both eu and domestic
<housetier> and I thought I was being silly- this is ridiculous and highly inappropriate
<FTTP> housetier ?
<tvon|x31> any Hoary devs around?  I'm on a hunt for "X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h"...I'm thinking the file was lost in the Xorg move
<eruin> where's ubuntu originated?
<Tsjoklat> UK
<tvon|x31> other Xorg distros seem to have it, but I can't find it in Ubuntu nor Sid
<Penguin> yuan is best currency
<FTTP> isle of man is the hq
<FTTP> isle of man =/ uk
<FTTP> but the founder is from south africa
<eruin> seriously?
<mill> I get "Connection refused" when I am trying to connect the mailserver (postfix) from the outside. At least that is what happens with telnet and the logs doesn't provide any information. What do I have to do to remedy that?
<Penguin> :D
<FTTP> isle of man = nation
<FTTP> but Shuttleworth is from south africa
<eruin> tvon|x31: yeah; I see it on my mounted fedora drive
<FTTP> so i dunno what you call it
<Tsjoklat> FTTP: international? :P
<eruin> http://www.newsforge.com/business/03/08/13/1424212.shtml?tid=3
<eruin> eck
<eruin> so linux currently has a marketshare higher than osX
<eruin> err, os*
<farruinn> currently?
<eruin> 2003 @ 3.2%
<farruinn> that's on the site your just posted?
<eruin> nah
<eruin> the one I just posted sounds highly speculative
<farruinn> lol, oh, I'm searching all over that thing thinking wtf
<eruin> this figure is according to IDC market data
<farruinn> ok, got it
<bratsche> How hard is it to make a deb file from a tarball?
<eruin> bratsche: about http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ hard
<bratsche> eruin: Thanks.
<afshin> I want to build modules for my system but I get complaints taht lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686-smp/build: No such file or directory.
<eruin> bratsche: your tarball might already have a debian subfolder, making things easier
<afshin> which package do i need to d/l from synaptic to be able to buidl kernel modules?
<bratsche> eruin: Yes, it does.
<bratsche> eruin: They have .deb files on the website, but they're i386 and I'm trying to make deb for amd64.
<bratsche> It's for libdvdcss
<caleb_> anybody seen a beagle package yet?
<afshin> which package do i need to d/l from synaptic to be able to buidl kernel modules?
<mill> kernel-package?
<afshin> hrm perhapes
<eruin> gcc? :P
<mike998> has anyone had any success in installing the loki graphical installer
<mill> Blah. Can't get postfix to work.
<eruin> http://zorked.net/smart/
<eruin> eh
(sladen/#ubuntu) eruin: yeah, I was looking at that.  mdz is listed in the credits so hopefully he'll know more about it
<LucidVisions> Is anyone on in this room right now from south africa?
<tyrano> i have linux-image-2.6.8.1-3.686 installed, can i uninstall via synaptics and install the 686 instead, or is that just not worth the trouble
<tyrano> ?
* LucidVisions says its like a grave in here
<siimo> anyone here run hoary ?
<LucidVisions> I do
<gen> i also do
<tyrano> ;[
<Cloudchaser> well its late in europe..and i'm just an ubuntu newbie ;)
<kensai> siimo, what seems to be the problem?
<tyrano> how does one run hoary
<tyrano> or update to hoary o_O
<siimo> kensai, i was just asking...
<gen> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gen> change all the warty strings to hoary
<kensai> tyrano, in /etc/apt/sources.list change everything that says warty to hoary
<siimo> tyrano, wiki
<gen> then save
<gen> sudo apt-get updat
<gen> update*
<gen> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<gen> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LucidVisions> 400mb+
<tyrano> coo
<LucidVisions> hehe
<kensai> siimo, 90% of us run hoary
<tyrano> should i do that o_O
<siimo> tyrano, dont remove a kernel before your new kernel boots properly
<Tsjoklat> tyrano: main restricted universe multiverse
<kensai> tyrano, you'll get unstable
<LucidVisions> its gonna be 400mb+ of updating,,but its worth it
<siimo> kensai, :O didnt know that thats a high percentage
<kensai> tyrano, if you want a stable pc keep warty
<tyrano> o
<Tsjoklat> tyrano: if you want stable wait til feb
<siimo> i thought from reading the ubuntu website more will be running the release
<tyrano> is there anything worth getting
<farruinn> we should have a bot that answers the warty->hoary question
<tyrano> ahh feb is not that long away
<kensai> siimo, thats my guess it could be a little less though
<kensai> siimo, maybe a should change it to 80% ;)
<siimo> well thats still a high percentage - does it mean its relatively stable to use
<gen> yes siimo
<eruin> "dpkg-reconfigure locales" -> remove all non-utf8 ones, select your locale (in utf8) and make it the default one
<eruin> that's also required if you move to hoary..
* regeya has a bunch of different random sources with all of 'em pinned at various priorities...but that's not for everyone, and sometimes, not for regeya.
<eruin> regeya: you sound like yoda
<gen> yoda sound you like
<tyrano> it sucks there is no way to choose your kernel when installing :|
<tyrano> i wanted 686 image not 386 :/
<eruin> how about just installing the 686 one? :P
<Tsjoklat> tyrano: hoary is a lot of headaches and not for everyone
<eruin> it'll show up in your grub, you boot with it, then remove your 386 kernel
<Tsjoklat> tyrano on the forum is a post to get new gaim/xchat and so forth without going hoary
<tyrano> nah i dont need all that
<siimo> tyrano, just install i686 then boot to it and make sure it works then remove 386
<Tsjoklat> I would really wait.. it is no fun having a broken down box and no means of fixing it yourself
<gen> you don't have to remove 386, so small anyhow
<tyrano> can you do it through synaptics?
<tyrano> i see it there ;O
<Tsjoklat> tyrano but I don't want to assume that you are dense
<dewey> what is broken in hoary?
<Tsjoklat> tyrano: or implicate that you are :)
<tyrano> ;] 
<regeya> like yoda I sound, you think?
<gen> no
<regeya> so certain are you...
<NewComer> regeya, no, it's this way... like yoda I sound, think you?
<eruin> so.. foolish
<regeya> ah
<regeya> corrected I am.  foolish I feel.
<Tsjoklat> dewey: what isn't :P
<NewComer> LOL
<eruin> and with foolish comes humiliation!
<gen> i've been on hoary for a few weeks with no major problem
<eruin> not a single hoary problem here
<NewComer> don't know who taught yoda english, but he did a terrible job
<eruin> apart from xorg being a bit broken in the locale department
<Tsjoklat> gthumb doesn't work anymore, changing background doesn't work anymore, evo said bugger you, gdesklet needs tweaking here and there
<Tsjoklat> screenshot has vanished for now (will return)
<eruin> gthumb works fine here
<gen> changing background works fine for me
<eruin> changing background same
<eruin> evo says hello darling
<regeya> yoda seems to be one part backwards and one part old-fashioned
<eruin> gdesklets _could_ use a bit of tweaking, but it's at 0.3 ffs
<regeya> he's formal, but in a funny way. :-D
<gen> bg changing wasn't working, then did another upgrade yesterday and now works
<Tsjoklat> ubu devs themselves say one should wait
<regeya> indeed.
<Tsjoklat> gen have to do that today... it will all be fixed, not worry about it.. but I can see a noob going bonkers
<regeya> as a somewhat-interested user, I would suggest that casual users grin and bear the (very mildly) stale packages, and wait a while.
<regeya> I still can't believe bruce perens says he's never had a showstopper on debian unstable.
<Tsjoklat> on that note: night all
<gen> night Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> :)
<regeya> can't believe it because I think he's full of what the horse left
<Seq> anybody using hoary and also using the gnome-blog panel applet?
<Seq> i seem to get a preferences error whenever i try to use it as an applet after updating earlier, but standalone works fine
<Tyche> hello
<FTTP> linus net worth = 0,  bill gates net worth = 10000000000000
<FTTP> polar opposites
<housetier> ok
<farruinn> FTTP, how is that relevant at all?
<housetier> next topic please
<Seq> i don't know, linus has a nice job at osdn (i think thats where it is) i'd like to have
<dewey> wow 653MB to download for hoary!
<FTTP> seq:  He doesnt get stock options
<FTTP> :P
<FTTP> its non profit
<Seq> FTTP: who cares, he likes his job, he makes enough to live happily
<housetier> my net worth = 0
<housetier> wtf cares?
<FTTP> seq:  I want profit dammit im a greedy f0ck
<FTTP> my name is darl mcbride
<FTTP> :P
<jdub> FTTP: take it elsewhere please.
<LucidVisions> fttp: your lame
<dewey> okay here goes hoary upgrade :)
<farruinn> anyone have any idea why synaptic doesn't show me any packages?  when I select a section or do a search is says X packages listed, but it doesn't show any in the window
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) LucidVisions: keep your hands off it
<eruin> http://arstechnica.com/columns/linux/linux-20041109.ars
<eruin> seen that?
<farruinn> dselect doesn't list anything as well, yet aptitude does...
<eruin> anyone seen something similar with ubuntu?
<LucidVisions> why,he is being an ass
<FTTP> jdub:  McBride trying to ruin us
<FTTP> but he wont succeed
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) LucidVisions: doesn't mean you can go around grabbing his lame like a fruit
<housetier> you are ruining the spirit here, FTTP
<housetier> sadly you have succeeded
<LucidVisions> KneelBeforeXorg: alright
<jdub> FTTP: take it elsewhere please.
<LucidVisions> you win
* FTTP bows to jdub
<IRCMonkey> hello, is there any wau to install ubuntu with a 2.4 kernel?
<jdub> IRCMonkey: there is a 2.4 kernel available, but you can install with it
<jdub> IRCMonkey: i wouldn't recommend it unless you have very specific requirements (for a server, generally)
<IRCMonkey> i need it cuase otherwise i cannot get audio
<farruinn> No one else has had any problems with synaptic/dselect?  I tried a dpkg-reconfigure on them, but that didn't do anything
<farruinn> This happened after I installed a package from source with dpkg
<ajmitch_> jdub: how about broken usb with 2.6?
<IRCMonkey> what i have to do to get the kernel 2.4 version??
<kensai> distrowatch.com is powered by Ubuntu, Hurray!
<regeya> !
<jdub> IRCMonkey: apt-cache search kernel-image-2.4
<jdub> ajmitch_: it's not *that* broken ;)
<jdub> IRCMonkey: what audio hardware do you have?
<ajmitch_> jdub: on this box I have here, it seems quite broken :)
<gen> kensai, where'd you get that from
<IRCMonkey> i have an ati soundmax integrated card
<jdub> ajmitch_: hardware?
<ajmitch_> although I'm not sure if it's solely usb, or other factors
<ajmitch_> works fine with knoppix & 2.4
<jdub> IRCMonkey: no driver in 2.6 at all?
<kensai> gen, http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20041122#move
<ajmitch_> sits & spins with knoppix & 2.6
<IRCMonkey> there is but for some reason it won't work
* ajmitch_ has installed the 2.4 deb but hasn't rebooted yet :)
<gen> cool kensai
<jdub> kensai: they moved to freebsd, not ubuntu.
<FTTP> kensai:  IT is??
<FTTP> AWESOME
<gen> oh yea it does say freebsd
<gen> and that ubuntu was the "contendor"
<kensai> jdub, it says ubuntu now
<jdub> kensai: they just tested the upgrade afterwards.
<gen> " Last week we reported about the reasons behind the DistroWatch.com server move - from Debian to FreeBSD"
<gen> first line
<FTTP> kensai:  www.netcraft.com
<FTTP> FreeBSD  Apache/2.0.50 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.0.2
<FTTP> gen:  You were right
<FTTP> netcraft doesnt lie
<FTTP> unless they changed it after 11/15
<FTTP> (possible)
<kensai> Ohh ok just one of the servers is running ubuntu
<FTTP> kensai which one ? :)
<kensai> the old one
<kensai> "After the site was safely on the new machine, we decided, out of curiosity, to upgrade the old Debian Woody installation to Ubuntu Warty"
<FTTP> kensai:  Wow, so warty is becoming the replacement for servers for debian?
<FTTP> Impressive
<Seq> kensai: i read that as "now that we have a machine not doing anything at all, we decided to see if the conversion would break it"
<jdub> FTTP: er, no.
<kensai> Seq: yeah
<jdub> FTTP: that was from the distrowatch article.
<FTTP> jdub:  No i mean from customers
<FTTP> some are using ubuntu over debian
<kensai> I'm using both
<kensai> One HDD with SID and one HDD with HOARY thats what I have for desktop
<Seq> jdub: i have a question for you if you don't mind me asking. theres a few gnome devs on ubuntu, right? (you included if im correct). I figured if there was any distro to stick to a relatively default gnome configuration it would be this, but there are a few visible changes, most notably the menu arrangement
<Seq> jdub: was this something that is being pushed for gnome as a whole, or just something to try out, or what?
<FTTP> im waiting for hoary to be stable
<FTTP> development iso needs work and isnt stable :P
<FTTP> will wait further down the pike
<kensai> FTTP, GNOME is what you should wait to be stable ;)
<Cloudchaser> ok ubuntu folks...i've another question please
<Cloudchaser> i'm trying to install a printer
<Cloudchaser> which is attached to windows pc
<Cloudchaser> the gui keeps crashing
* Gmail see the new ubuntu add and remove program
<Gmail> cool
<Cloudchaser> ah good it seemed to work this time
<kensai> Cloudchaser, it's a miracle! ;) how you got it?
<Cloudchaser> well the gui crashed
<Cloudchaser> but it kept the info i put in
<Cloudchaser> the second time
<farruinn> Cloudchaser, a *windows* pc - aren't you running ubuntu on it ;-)
<Cloudchaser> tmorow i'll finish setitng up samba ;)
<kensai> Cloudchaser, ohh I'll try tomorrow to communicate with a printer in a windows pc too
<Cloudchaser> hehe not yet
<Cloudchaser> use ip address until samba is set up
<Cloudchaser> farruinn, i may set up file server on ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> i have to play with it for a while first though
<Cloudchaser> and i have some apps that won't run on linux
<Cloudchaser> so...i put them on the desktop
<farruinn> wait, so you're actually asking a windows question on this channel?
<Cloudchaser> no
<Gmail> err
<Cloudchaser> it was a printing from ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> question
<Cloudchaser> but its working now
<Cloudchaser> the ubuntu printer set up kept crashing
<Gmail> don't use the add and remove program yet
<Gmail> use it can crash gnome
<Cloudchaser> oh i thought warty was stable ;)
<Gmail> i am talking about in hoary
<Cloudchaser> ah i don't have that
<Gmail> hehe yay natulis is brocken
<Gmail> and so is my spelling
<kensai> I see Gmail your spelling is way broken ;)
<Skif> Gmail: you should invest in a speling chexr
<Gmail> and my menu is OOO
<housetier> isnt "b0rken" the official spelling? ;)
<Gmail> Skif: you make one for irssi
<Gmail> lol
<Gmail>  /exec man screen
<Gmail> oops
<Gmail> that is long
<regeya> guh.  mention *one* windows program on ubuntu forums and have jdodson on yo' butt.  *sigh*
<Gmail> ubuntu right now like how red hat was in version 1-4
<PorscheBoy> anyone knows a good file-sharing app for linux?
<Gmail> *warty
<Gmail> hoary is like fedora
<Gmail> in pop.
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) um
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) no, it's nothing like it
* kensai has computer exam tomorrow and says good night
<gen> night
<Gmail> HrdwrBoB: in pop. it is
<regeya> now see, that, right there, people jump all over someone when they advocate using a win32 program under wine, but filesharing, now, one is morally obligated to share copyrighted material!
* regeya gets a goofy grin on his face
<PorscheBoy> regeya, don't say u don't share files with other people?
<gen> porscheboy, not everyone is 10 years old
<Gmail> resolvconf is the buggies cli tool i ever seen
<PorscheBoy> c'mon, so what the heck do u do with linux?
* Skif does not, in fact, share any copyrighted material with anyone, except that which is legally redistributable
<PorscheBoy> just IRCing other people?
<kensai> I'm really stuck with this bug. apt-get remove george bush isn't working ;)
<gen> goto bed kensai
<kensai> LOL right I'm falling asleep
<regeya> well, now, did I say that? :-D  all I'm saying is that if someone asked for a good web browser and (this is hypothetical because it doesn't work well) if I were to say "install IE using Wine" people would be all over me.  I see very little righteous indignation over filesharing compared to Free Software zealots. :-D  Note that I prefer Free Software over alternatives and use Free everywhere I can.
<nixboy> anyone using freenx ?
<PorscheBoy> the fun part in using a computer is being able to play games and listen to music
<visor> hey people, does somebody knows how to make a QT aplication look "decent" under gnome?, i mean, i run skype but it looks really bad and it opens a window to put the dock icon
* Skif uses linux because he likes to write software on linux
<gen> PorscheBoy, how are you seriously
<kensai> regeya, If someone installs ie with wine. I don't know what kind of moron it should be
<regeya> indeed.
<gen> how are?
<Gmail> regeya: you are a moron firefox is better than ie any day
<gen> how old are you PorscheBoy
<kensai> Gmail, calm down ;)
<PorscheBoy> well, all u guys talk about is ubuntu, can u at least discuss something meaningful and interesting
<PorscheBoy> especially u, gen
<gen> go somewhere else porscheboy
<Skif> PorscheBoy: dude, the channel is #ubuntu, that's kinda the point, eh
<gen> and stop saying "u"
<PorscheBoy> lol...u know i'm right
<gen> you're an idiot
<dle> I just noticed that warty has no /var/log/secure.  Is it created whe ncertain daemons are run (e.g. ftpd) or is it disabled no matter what?
<Skif> #ubuntu-offtopic is <--- thataway
<kensai> gen, calm down ;)
<kensai> vah, I'm out to bed I don't know even what I'm talking here
<PorscheBoy> k, i'm leaving so u greeks could discuss ur ubuntu bible
<james> anyone know why I can't use the newest GAIM?  it says I don't have SSL, but I made sure to get the latest release...
<Skif> gen, relax, there's no point in getting all het up about it
<nixboy> anyone installed freenx lately. the directions on the forums are broken
<gen> thank god.
* Skif suspects PB is an IRC troll, but doesn't really care either way.
<dle> why are there no ops here?
<james> can anyone help me?
<james> please?
<Skif> dle: dunno; in .us it's right before a holiday, but I don't know why people from .au aren't on yet
<gen> there are dle
<Seq> james: did you grab the release from gaim.sf.net?
<james> sourceforge.gaim.net.
<Gmail> ubuntu hoary universe is quite a bit outdated to debian
<Gmail> james: wtf
<dle> gen: Not as far as I can see in xchat. :)
<Gmail> james: you mean gaim.sf.net
<james> wtf?
<james> yes.
<Gmail> good
<Seq> james: maybe this will help, otherwise just use the version that ubuntu does: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq-ssl.php#q3
<james> been there.
<james> I can't install the package b/c the dependencies are too old (the ubuntu ones predate the debian ones)
<Seq> james: do you have a specific need to be running the newest gaim? It's just minor bugfixes if i recall
<Gmail> james: warty or hoary
<james> well, file transfers have been rediculously slow, and I havn't seen anything else that could be the cause.
<james> warty.
<Gmail> james: please don't use dpkg -i just use apt-get insatll gaim
<Gmail> james: maybe backport it from hoary
<james> backport?
<james> sorry, I'm relatively new.
<james> you mean change the repository??
<james> or add one?
<Gmail> james: heh
<Gmail> isn't gaim 1.0.2 good enuff for you?
<james> well, a friend of mine set up Gentoo on my desktop, from a stage 1 tarball, and I love the portage tree.
<james> and I was hoping to keep stuff relatively up to date on my notebook.
<james> but I'll probably change to that on my notebook soon anyways, I was just trying to figure some stuff out.
<novaburst> in Synaptic ubuntu-desktop is broken, should I mark it for reinstallation? Things seem to be working fine.
<robl_> Hi, guys. I'm just trying out ubuntu for the first time, and I have a couple quick questions. First, after selecting my language and country in the installer, it takes me to what seems to be a command prompt and doesn't do anything. No commands seem to work, though. Is this normal?
<Gmail> no
<robl_> According to the website, it should be "scanning my hardware", but as far as I can tell, it's waiting for input
<james> I have another question as well, I have a root partition and a home partition, and the root is 20GB, and I want to shrink it to like 5GB.  is there some sort of util I can use to change my patition size while maintining data integrity?
<Gmail> robl_: please do a md5sum check on the cd it seems corupted
<robl_> md5sum?
<Gmail> LOL
<Gmail> you got windoze?
<robl_> yes
<Gmail> goto windoze
<nixboy> where is freenx ... i ve been googling for a while and it looks like kalyxio does not have it anymore
<Majestic|Linux> I'm a newbie too, and I wanted to know if I'm gonna dualboot ubuntu, does it have to be installed last?
<robl_> in it now
<james> Majestic:  I installed it second.
<Gmail> on the cd there should be /dos
<Cloudchaser> Majestic|Linux, windows always has to be installed first..it takes over
<Gmail> and a read me in there read it
<james> then just added it to the grub.conf
<ChibiFS> Majectic- It works MUCH BETTER to install ubuntu last. Windows, if you're keeping it, should always be installed first
<Gmail> it will tell you howto use md5sum.exe
<Majestic|Linux> yes but on my linux box dual-boot 2 distros
<Majestic|Linux> not windows
<ChibiFS> Because it demands the ability to write to all of your partitions
<robl_> alright, thank you
<Majestic|Linux> here on my xp box i have xp and kanotix already , and i shouldnt of installed it because i should of used vmware or virtualpc instead
<Cloudchaser> Majestic|Linux, linux can boot to any partition but i think windows has to be on the first partition
<Majestic|Linux> yes yes I aint trying to dual-boot with windows though
<sub_pop> y0
<james>  I have another question as well, I have a root partition and a home partition, and the root is 20GB, and I want to shrink it to like 5GB.  is there some sort of util I can use to change my patition size while maintining data integrity?
<Majestic|Linux> I already dual-boot Kanotix & XP no problem
<Cloudchaser> Majestic|Linux, i misunderstood, i'm sorry
<sub_pop> anyone know if there are "netapplet" debs for ubuntu warty?
<Majestic|Linux> I'm trying to dual-boot Ubuntu and MEPIS or Libranet
<Majestic|Linux> its  ok ;)
<Cloudchaser> i think it doesn't matter which linux goes first then
<novaburst> i am having trouble with getting file-roller installed via Synaptic, it keeps encountering errors. Should I be doing it another way?
<Majestic|Linux> thanks
<Kirsch> novaburst: what error?
<novaburst> Kirsch: copy: Input/output error
<Majestic|Linux> I'm trying to dual-boot or triple-boot ubuntu, mepis and libranet and figure out which distro is best for me, which 1 i can customize to my likings gnome, kde, or whatever, which 1 i can do better on my celeron 634mhz 256sdram 20gb , which 1 i can learn faster, better with, which has better perfomance, speed, realibility and stuff like that
<novaburst> Kirsch: dpkg-deb: subprocess paste returned error exit status 2
<Kirsch> novaburst: weird...
<james> can anyone help me with resizing a partition?
<jsiegel> Keyboard problem - scroll lock/num lock button on my Presario laptop is non-functional in X, although it works on the console. Any suggestions?
<Kirsch> jsiegel: check x config? maybe u have the wrong keyboard installed
<james> can anyone help me with resizing a partition?  I need the space..
<Kirsch> novaburst: sorry, can't elp...
<novaburst> Kirsch: np, thanks, I'll play with it some more
<Kirsch> novaburst: might wanna see if synaptic will install any packages.
<jsiegel> It's installed as a standard "pc104" keyboard.
<Kirsch> jsiegel: can u paste the InputDevice setion on pastebin?
<james> can anyone help me with resizing a partition?  can anyone help me?!
<nixboy> anyone know whatever happened to the freenx pkg located at kalyxio ?
<Gmail> Kirsch: AOL!?!?!?!
<Gmail> wb dewey
<siimo> can i use hibernate?
<nixboy> i tried installing from the kanotix rep to no avail either.
<Kirsch> ?
<Kirsch> Gmail: What?
<dewey> Gmail: well my upgrade to hoary did not work I am here now on my mdk 10.2 install :)
<nixboy> anyone can help with installing freenx on ubuntu warty ?
<jsiegel> Pastebin? What?
<Kirsch> jsiegel: www.pastebin.com its  a site that just holds info, so u can post ur config somewhere
<dewey> with my hoary upgrade my X server would not work.
<dewey> so is there something I can do to get X server to work from command line?
<nevyn> lots of things.
<dewey> like what?
<eruin> anyone here built rhythmbox 0.9 debs?
<nevyn> edit the config type xinit...
<FTTP> new debian installer fixes the modprobe problems :)
<FTTP> did ubuntu upstream it yet?
<nevyn> is hoary closed?
<gen> closed?
<Qo-noS> Does not Ubuntu has a 6 monthly i.e. half-yearly release cycle? so how can Hoary be closed when warty was released but 2 months ago?
<jdz_> Qo-noS: correct
<Qo-noS> ;-)
<fester420> is there winamp for linux
<FTTP> qo-nos:  Im wondering if they upstreamed the new installer :)
<gen> fester420: xmms
<fester420> i use xmms
<gen> so stick with it
<Rob|Linux> I just installed ubuntu, I have to run apt-get update again?
<Gmail> dewey: lol
<dewey> Gmail: :)
<Gmail> dewey: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gmail> or
<Qo-noS> dewey: I hope you realized that hoary like debian unstable/Experimental is for the brave and beta testers essentially. Unless you are one with the tenacity and skills and willingness to get your hands dirty...stick to Warty or Woody/Sarge (i.e. latter will be the next Stable by ~ Jan 2005). Tracking unstable branches like Hoary or Unstable/Experimental (on Debian) is NOT advised unless you possessed the above qualities and is acquianted
<Qo-noS>  with the philosophy of "I get to keep the borken pieces if it breaks.
<Gmail> dewey: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree
<Rob|Linux> when I updated to hoary everything screwed up =\ i couldnt even get into x ,  it said a problem with x server
<Qo-noS> FTTP: I supposed it'll come soon given the close relationship between Ubuntu and Debian ;-0
<Rob|Linux> i'll just stay with warty then
<nevyn> Qo-noS: that's a bold prediction.. sarge by jan 05...
<Gmail> i had no problems
<Gmail> i just resetted x and it worked
<Gmail> i did it with in 6hr for when it was avilble
<Qo-noS> nevyn: from the horsemouth's himself -> tbm aka Martin Michlmayr the DPL's mouth
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) Gmail: wow I'm impressed
<dewey> Qo-noS: I am a beta tester for Mandrake 10.2 :)
<dewey> I will brb in ubuntu I hope
<Rob|Linux> who here uses another look than GNome on ubuntu?
<GotD0t> i dont use the default gnome
<GotD0t> if thats what you're asking
<Rob|Linux> yea thats what im asking
<Qo-noS> dewey: between distros enough diffs exist to make a switch an experience like migrating between OSes can be. The diff tools, flags used, requirements packaging wise, etc
<GotD0t> i use gnome... just not the default skin
<Rob|Linux> gnome gets slow after a while on slow systems
<Rob|Linux> how can I change it
<GotD0t> are you sure its gnome
<Rob|Linux> me yes
<Rob|Linux> its the default
<GotD0t> no
<GotD0t> i mean are you sure its gnome thats making it slow
<Rob|Linux> well my friend said i might have a lot of process or something
<Rob|Linux> yea its ubuntu or gnome, because i used gnome with libranet and it was faster but its not that slow, its just that my celeron 634mhz 256mb isnt the fastest thing of course
<GotD0t> go into a term and type top
<GotD0t> tell me what it says for the first 5 lines
<BrittMan914> hey is there a easy way to get my WPC54G to work
<GotD0t> what is that brittman914
<BrittMan914> ...
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) BrittMan914: I don't think so, but there is a hard way
<BrittMan914> Wireless PC card
<BrittMan914> is it worth it
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) yes
<GotD0t> sorry... wouldnt know
<BrittMan914> or shoudl i just buy a 11MBit card
<Rob|Linux> it says
<BrittMan914> well I kinda know what I am doing
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) BrittMan914: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.3532963119/view?searchterm=WPC54G
<Rob|Linux> you mean for PID 1, 2,3, 4, 5 ?
<Rob|Linux> they keep changing
<GotD0t> no
<GotD0t> the very first 5 lines
<Rob|Linux> on the top
<GotD0t> yea
<GotD0t> first words on them should be top, Tasks, Cpu(s), Mem, Swap
<BrittMan914> been there
<BrittMan914> it doesnt work
<Rob|Linux> top - 23:59:58 up 58 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.30, 0.32, 0.33
<Rob|Linux> Tasks:  69 total,   1 running,  68 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<Rob|Linux> Cpu(s): 25.2% us,  3.7% sy,  0.0% ni, 70.8% id,  0.3% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<Rob|Linux> Mem:    256052k total,   252260k used,     3792k free,    12556k buffers
<Rob|Linux> Swap:   500432k total,      144k used,   500288k free,   122860k cached
<BrittMan914> for me
<BrittMan914> it will expand
<BrittMan914> not comile
<BrittMan914> compile at all
<BrittMan914> i need to point it to my kernel source dir
<BrittMan914> where is that
<BrittMan914> on Ubuntu
<BrittMan914> confused
<GotD0t> Rob|Linux that looks good
<Rob|Linux> lol
<GotD0t> Rob|Linux after how long does it start slowing down
<GotD0t> because i notice its only been up for bout an hour
<BrittMan914> arghh
<Rob|Linux> after 2-3hrs
<BrittMan914> well night fellas
<Rob|Linux> when im running gaim, xchat, and mozilla
<BrittMan914> i'll try tomorrow
<GotD0t> and when you close them it doesnt get any faster?
<Rob|Linux> yea it does
<GotD0t> then obviously what you're doing is too taxing for the machine
<gen> grab another 256 stick rob
<GotD0t> yea
<Rob|Linux> lol
<GotD0t> if it clears up after closing app's then its no a lost process or anything
<Rob|Linux> it hasnt happeend with other distros :-p
<GotD0t> not*
<GotD0t> use a less taxing GUI...
<GotD0t> swtich from gnome to some of ones made specifically for older machines
<Rob|Linux> I like Ubuntu thats why I got it to use its default, but of course I want to try others to see how it works
<gen> xfce, blackbox, fluxbox, etc
<Rob|Linux> i just apt-get install <...>
<Rob|Linux> right
<gen> yep
<GotD0t> just try those
<gen> i think you'd like fluxbox rob
<Rob|Linux> being anewbie? hehe
<Rob|Linux> i gotta change my sources because noen of those apt-get are working
<gen> you have universe right
<GotD0t> do an apt-cache search for those
<Rob|Linux> yea
<Rob|Linux> i can go to synaptic and change it there, or i have to edit through the console?
<GotD0t> because im sure its not only just listed as xfce or blackbox
<GotD0t> either way you feel comfortable doing is fine
<gen> actually they are gotd0t :)
<Rob|Linux> you guys are on hoary or warty
<GotD0t> really?
<gen> yes, and rob im on hoary
<GotD0t> im using warty and im seeing them
<GotD0t> so just enable universe
<Rob|Linux> how is it ? i tried it earlier and it didnt work i couldnt get inside X anymore, therewas a x server prob..
<Rob|Linux> its on default and i cant get nothing
<Rob|Linux> i think i gotta change it to multiverse
<Rob|Linux> i did it earlier and it worked
<gen> not change, but add
<Rob|Linux> while i was also changin everything to hoary
<Rob|Linux> well yea in this case universe multiverse instead of just universe
<Rob|Linux>  a root@user-0cev21p:/home/rob # apt-get install kde
<Rob|Linux> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Rob|Linux> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Rob|Linux> Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Rob|Linux> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Rob|Linux> is only available from another source
<Rob|Linux> E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<Rob|Linux> root@user-0cev21p:/home/rob # apt-get install xfce4
<Rob|Linux> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Rob|Linux> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Rob|Linux> E: Couldn't find package xfce4
<Rob|Linux> root@user-0cev21p:/home/rob # apt-get install xfce
<Rob|Linux> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Rob|Linux> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Rob|Linux> E: Couldn't find package xfce
<gen> insert your sources.list to pastebin or #flood for me
<eruin> here's a new command for you
<eruin> apt-cache SEARCH
<Rob|Linux> i added multiverse next to universe and still
<GotD0t> with a space?
<gen> wow rob
<eruin> xfce4 is in universe
<Rob|Linux> i cant get it either
<gen> what do you mean
<gen> it should be a seperate line
<Rob|Linux> apt-get install xfce4
<suchit> Need to install Sendmail as a Relay Host on Ubuntu. Cant Get to Package via Aptitude. Suggestions please ?
<eruin> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<eruin> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<eruin> use those two
<gen> and make sure to "sudo apt-get update"
<gen> after you save
<gen> then do apt-get install <whatever>
<Rob|Linux> eruin, i did add multiverse already
<gen> rob you don't listen well
<eruin> well then do what gen said
<suchit> Thanks
<volvoguy> hey everybody. where's the first place you'd check if you just discovered that your previously very empty hard drive suddenly reports as 100% full? :-\
<nevyn> ~/.xsession-errors
<eruin> I'd rm -rf /tmp/* ;>
<Rob|Linux> i listen well enough, i dont apt-get a few times already with other distros, and its always aprob here with ubuntu
<Rob|Linux> i did what gen said too
<eruin> and "apt-cache search xfce" doesn't return anything?
<volvoguy> thanks eruin. i wanted to make sure that was safe before i did it. :-)
<eruin> volvoguy: I'm not saying it's safe ;)
<nevyn> volvoguy: it'll probably trash stuff X cares about.
<nevyn> try
<Rob|Linux> root@user-0cev21p:/home/rob # apt-cache search xfce
<Rob|Linux> root@user-0cev21p:/home/rob #
<nevyn> ~/.xsession-errors first
<nevyn> volvoguy: and du -s * and find the big one.
<volvoguy> there's no X on this box. ooh. good idea nevyn. i'll try that too!
<eruin> oh sheeesh
<eruin> 0620am
<gen> rob
<gen> paste your sources.list to #flodd or to pastebin
<gen> flood*
<Rob|Linux> #flood, done
<suchit> hey gill are you in here?
<Rob|Linux> who has the page where shows you how to go hoary?
<volvoguy> one sec Rob. i think i know where it is.
<tyrano> *sigh*
<tyrano> i keep fucking up ubuntu, 4th reinstall and counting :|
<gen> thats sad
<gen> what's happening?
<tyrano> kernel panic
<tyrano> need this patch to get acpi working correctly for my laptop but i keep screwing up the kernel compiliation
<tyrano> :/
<tyrano> i dunno, im new and its a lot to take in :|
<volvoguy> Rob: i can't find the page i was thinking of. it's pretty simple though - just change all instances of "warty" to "hoary" in your sources.list (or with synaptic). there's a couple extra notes here too - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<tyrano> i got the patch to work once, but when i rebooted it was no longer there
<mdz> volvoguy: GuideToHoary I think
<volvoguy> can anyone verify what is or isn't safe to blow away in /tmp? apparently i AM really low on space. doh!
<seek187> tyrano, what's wrong with your laptop?
<volvoguy> mdz: thanks matt. that's the one. the full URL is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Rob|Linux> Thanks volvo
<siimo> hi how do i unlock the root account ?
<Rob|Linux> gen is helping me :)
<tyrano> seek187, its a known issue for the acpi with the asus, the battery status isnt read correctly. supposedly this patch can make it be read correctly but ive only had it work once http://m6n.ath.cx/aml_method_exec_hack.patch
<mdz> volvoguy: depends entirely on what programs are running
<tyrano> do you think the ubuntu developers would put it in? :)
<tyrano> i think you can do the patch or something with something called "DSDT tables"
<seek187> tyrano, oh I see... I had a problem with my laptop not shutting down and I forced acpi but that probably wouldn't help
<volvoguy> mdz: does /tmp get cleaned up during a reboot ?
<mdz> volvoguy: yes
<mdz> tyrano: is this the patch you mean?  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3379
<tyrano> well my cpu throttling doesnt work correctly either so i assume its an acpi problem
<mdz> siimo: answered in the FAQ
<volvoguy> mdz: excellent. i may be gone a few minutes. :-) did you get my email yet matt?
<mdz> volvoguy: I just returned from a week-long holiday, I have _lots_ of email :-)
<tyrano> i hadn't heard opf that seek
<siimo> mdz, yes i understand all that but i still want root
<volvoguy> mdz: welcome back! no problem. nothing critical. take your time. :-) i'll be back in a little while.
<mdz> siimo: when I say it is answered in the FAQ, I mean that you will find the answer to your question by reading the FAQ
<mdz> siimo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<siimo> mdz, that does not say anything about enabling root account
<mdz> siimo: yes it does
<mdz> "Note that the root account does not have a password at all after the initial install. You can set the root password by typing sudo passwd root."
<siimo> mdz, it only talks about setting a root password which doesnt necessarily mean the account will be enabled as it does not say that anywhere
(lamont/#ubuntu) mill: still around?
<siimo> if thats how you enable a root account then that faq should be fixed
<mdz> it's tiring to improve the FAQ when folks don't read it before asking :-/
<siimo> well you tell me then would you understand that? if you were a new user?
<mdz> siimo: perhaps you can suggest an alternative wording which would have made it more obvious
<siimo> and i did read the faq
<siimo> mdz, all im saying is - it should say somewhere that "by setting the root password the root account is enabled" ?
<mdz> siimo: better now?
<echodots> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron 2500 laptop. I've set the bios to read the cdrom first and made sure the cd would boot by putting it in my desktop but the laptop doesn't recognize it during start up... could someone tell me another way of getting this cd to load during start up?
<siimo> yes.. but still so if root account doesnt have password it cant be used? i didnt know that
<echodots> :) anybody?
<tyrano> hmm
<siimo> echodots, have you got your cdrom as the first boot device before it goes to HDD?
<tyrano> maybe its a bad burn ;O
<echodots> it won't go up, I've tried everything to make the priorities change. the cd is fine, it loaded up when i put it on my desktop
<tyrano> do you have windows on your laptop?
<echodots> I went to dell and updated the bios... of course they didn't have an update but I downloaded the one they were offering and installed it anyway. let me go back and see if I can change the priority since I updated the bios.
<echodots> tyrano: xp home edition
<echodots> brb
<tyrano> i was thinking maybe try and see if you can read the cd in windows on your laptop
<gson> someone that knows if there is a bind to switch desktops?
<mojo> can someone help me on compiling RealPlayer 10 (src)?
<gson> wake up!
<mojo> the bin version of RealPLayer not run with me, can someone pls check?
<bur[n] er> realplayer?  bleh
<gson> ye..
<gson> gxine:)
* bur[n] er assumes mojo has .rm files or something
<gson> yupp
<bur[n] er> wish i knew anything about realplayer... i'd help
<gson> bur[n] er,  do you know if there is a bind to switch desktops?
<bur[n] er> but i try to stay away from it
<bur[n] er> gson: ctrl+alt left/right ?
<bur[n] er> maybe i did that myself though
<gson> lol nice:)
<gson> nah it works
<gson> tnx man
<bur[n] er> cool
<bur[n] er> sure
<bur[n] er> wish scroll-wheeling would work for that though
<bur[n] er> on that note... bedtime
<bur[n] er> peace
<gson> heh cu
<gson> one more thing...do you know where to find bittorent?
<EricNeon> hello all
<gson> elo eric:)
<EricNeon> Im set my fonts in gentoo
<gson> oi, where can i find nice themes?
<seek187> art.gnome.org
<gson> heh tnx
<EricNeon> hoho
<EricNeon> www.gnome-look.org
<seek187> or http://themes.freshmeat.net/
<mojo> burner: does RealPlayer run with ur Ubuntu Hoary?
<echodots> welp, it let me move it up over the hdd's but when i restarted it, it didn't start the install.
<echodots> i remember a while back, i installed debian on my other laptop. I took some files off the cd and put them on a floppy and then loaded the floppy on install, it redirected the files to the cd and the cd started working... no one, by any chance, would happens to know which files they were does anyone?
<mojo> Can someone PLEASE confirm wether RealPlayer 10 GOLD run on Ubuntu Hoary? PLEASE..
<nomasteryoda> give me a min
<seek187> ill try
<tyrano> my fan never kicks in, im worried :/
<gson> heh tyrano:)
<gson> ive got a minor problem, iam new at this and i want to use another theme:)
<tyrano> its no good :/
<mojo> The result of running RealPlayer GOLD on Hoary ??? plese..
<seek187> mojo, hmmm I can't get it to start
<mojo> same here
<mojo> it' just stuneed
<mojo> rite?
<seek187> realplay just sits there and does nothing
<mojo> I think Hoary has prob with RealPLayer
<mojo> yeah
<mojo> but Helix does run with Hoary
<mojo> weird
<echodots> i really want to install ubuntu on my laptop
<echodots> :(
<tyrano> :|
<Gmail> hehe my old retarted friend want to install ubuntu over his whole schools network (of 506 computers)
<gen> did you just say retarted?
<fabbione> and why that should be "retarded"?
<gen> apparently you are retarded for not being able to spell it :)
<echodots> LOL
<gen> hurrr
<echodots> i wasn't going to say anything
<Gmail> and my spelling is b0rken
<echodots> obviously
<echodots> but we love you anyway :|
<tyrano> is there an rc.modules or rc.local in ubuntu where i can add a module to be loaded on boot
* echodots goes back to inventing a way to get this cd to be read by his system from hell
<melazyboy> Ok im having a problem -- for some reason the default install + online updates, did not install smbmount, i moved to the horay repos updated and upgraded and still do not have smbmount... anyone know whats happening? and why i don't have it, and/or what package would contain it
<seek187> melazyboy, smbfs?
<melazyboy> smbmount is the samba-client utility that allows you to mount a remote share -- i have the option to mount a share using a gnome gui -- but i need to know how to do it only using console, in the past i have always utility called smbmount, which is part of the samba suite
<echodots> lol... i guess 'whereis' doesn't work on xp :P
<seek187> lol
<bborkk> Anyone had any luck with ACPI working with the fglrx ATI driver?
<melazyboy> does anyone else lack the smbmount utility, it would be something worth mentioning to the ubuntu devels if others are missing it too -- what i read from an faq online is that to get it you must ./configure --with-smbmount, i dont really care to compile unless i have to though
<bborkk> I've heard from others that switching to APM is the only solution that's worked.
<duncanm> hola
<duncanm> what do i run to config X?
<duncanm> i installed ubuntu on a Dell Dimension
<duncanm> and surprisingly, X doesn't work ;-(
<Watje> Hi, in fedora it was possible to make a ~/bin/ dir but here it doesn't work, can anyone help me with it?
<bborkk> duncanm: Is this one of those Media Centers?
<bborkk> Watje: What do you want the ~/bin/ directory to do?
<echodots> am i going crazy or is there really no boot.img, cd-driver.img and root.img on the ubuntu cd?
<Watje> uhm i want to put scripts in it
<melazyboy> mkdir ~/bin
<Watje> so i don't need to write the full location
<Watje> yes i already did
<melazyboy> and you want it to link to ~/bin
<melazyboy> ld ~/bin /bin -s
<Watje> k
<Watje> thnx
<echodots> oh nvm, they're on the net... silly me
<duncanm> bborkk: no, it's a cheap-o dimension 3000
<duncanm> bborkk: but it has the integrated intel graphics thing
<melazyboy> err Watje try ln rather not ld
<bborkk> duncanm: What integrated graphics thing?
<duncanm> Video Card	Integrated Intel Extreme Graphics 2
<bborkk> hm.
<duncanm> i have a feeling it's not running xorg
<duncanm> it's like XFree86 4.3.99
<duncanm> which i guess could be a variant of Xorg
<Agrajag> no, xfree86 is xfree86
<duncanm> hrm
<bborkk> duncanm: Which release did you install?
<duncanm> my friend gave me this CD, and i just popped it in
<duncanm> i don't even know
<bborkk> Warty uses xfree86, Hoary uses Xorg.
<duncanm> yeah
<duncanm> it's Warty
<duncanm> is that no good?
<duncanm> is that old?
<bborkk> People die every day because of friends like that.
<duncanm> ah
<duncanm> how big a download is to upgrade to Hoary?
<bborkk> Warty is the current stable release.
<duncanm> oh
<bborkk> Hoary is the development branch for the next release.
<tyrano> hoary uses xorg right?
<fabbione> duncanm: the upgrade is pretty big
<bborkk> Yes.
<tyrano> cool, maybe 3ddesktop will work with that o_O
<fabbione> duncanm: can you put /var/log/XFree86.0.log somewhere i can look at it?
<duncanm> fabbione: is it worth it?
<duncanm> fabbione: lemme try
<fabbione> duncanm: integrated gfx cards are buggy in hw and need some workaround to work properly
<duncanm> http://a-chinaman.com/stuff/XFree86.0.log
<duncanm> fabbione: there you go
<fabbione> ok hold on a sec
<echodots> ok, i figured out a way to install them on my laptop... download boot.img, root.img, and cd-driver.img from http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer
<echodots> then put them on three different cds and stick them in the floppy drive and reboot
<fabbione> duncanm: can you kindly put also /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ?
<echodots> take care
<tyrano> upgrade to hoary you change sources and then apt-get dist-upgrade yah?
<tyrano> :|
<fabbione> duncanm: can you put up the config file please?
<duncanm> http://a-chinaman.com/stuff/XF86Config-4
<duncanm> wow
<fabbione> duncanm: ok. now you need to do 2/3 things.
<duncanm> fabbione: surprisngly, it guessed most of those things right
<fabbione> duncanm: the first one is to go in the BIOS and see how much memory has been reserved for the video card.
<fabbione> duncanm: i am not.. since i wrote most of the detection code :P
<duncanm> ah!
<duncanm> fabbione: i have given up spending time to take care of these things now ;-)
<fabbione> duncanm: these integrated devices basically use system ram to simulate video ram
<duncanm> ah
<duncanm> i think apt-get upgrade installed a new kernel too
<fabbione> so the first step is to check the BIOS setting
<duncanm> sure
<duncanm> lemme go do that
<fabbione> ok
<gson> what kind of themes is it that i need to dl for ubuntu?:)
<gson> 2.x?
<fabbione> duncanm: i will be back in a few minutes
<duncanm> fabbione: says Onboard video memory is 1MB
<tyrano> hoary upgrade will take forever
<tyrano> ;[
<fabbione> duncanm: you need to higher that value to something like 16Mb
<fabbione> duncanm: the BIOS should allow you to do so
<duncanm> i made it say 8MB
<duncanm> i dunno if there's 16
<dewey> hello I can not fix x server in hoary?
<fabbione> duncanm: 8Mb can probably do too
<duncanm> that's it
<duncanm> 1MB or 8MB
<fabbione> ok leave 8Mb
<fabbione> now boot the machine
<fabbione> X still won't start
<duncanm> fabbione: kinda lame, heh? ;-)
<duncanm> fabbione: but then again, $600 from dell
<fabbione> duncanm: nahh these video gfx are a pain
<fabbione> duncanm: tell me when you are the login prompt
<duncanm> ah
<duncanm> X shows up!
<duncanm> in the nice yellow background!
<fabbione> in the correct resolution?
<duncanm> i think so
<fabbione> i suggest to do something more
<fabbione> crtl+alt+f1
<fabbione> and go to the console
<duncanm> not too shabby
<fabbione> login and do:
<duncanm> fabbione: and?
<fabbione> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fabbione> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<fabbione> are you running warty right?
<duncanm> oui
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> now.. you will see a bunch of questions
<fabbione> most of them you can just hit enter
<fabbione> there is one in which it asks for the amount of RAM in the video card
<fabbione> in kB
<fabbione> put 8192
<fabbione> (8Mb)
<fabbione> and you should be able to still hit enter until it finishes
<fabbione> and put the new configuration up to the web (with another name)
<duncanm> should i use FB?
<fabbione> no
<lothario> is ubuntu still the pre-release distro?
<fabbione> the default should be "no" at least
<fabbione> lothario: ubuntu is the distribution. Warty is the stable release, hoary is the unstable one
<duncanm> okay
<melazyboy> when you apt-get the kernel source tree package, shoulden't it link /usr/sources/linux to that local?
<lothario> I'm downloading the Warty right now. Can I install it?
<duncanm> fabbione: and now you want the new XF86Config-4?
<fabbione> duncanm: yes please, but use another name, so i can compare them
<tyrano> you have to link it yourself melazyboy
<melazyboy> oh shit n/m its src not sources
<duncanm> oh
<duncanm> fabbione: oops
<duncanm> do you still have the old one?
<fabbione> duncanm: yes...
<duncanm> fabbione: i uploaded it to the same name
<duncanm> so save your current copy
<fabbione> duncanm: it looks ok.. other than you added another option too to the keyboard
<fabbione> duncanm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gson> what kind of theme does ubuntu use? GTK 2.x ?
<Gmail> heh
<gson> :)
<gson> <--the noob
<nevyn> gson: yeah gtk2.0 and gnome 2.8
<fabbione> duncanm: does it look ok now?
<Agrajag> more like gtk2.4
<gson> an thnx
<nevyn> Agrajag: ok gtk2.4 but point is. not gtk 1 ;)
<Gmail> more like gtk2.5
<Gmail> in hoary
<birme> will multisync be supported in ubuntu?
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) multisync monitors?
<Gmail> KneelBeforeXorg: no i will not
<nevyn> no the software for pda's
<gson> bah cant find any good themes
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) Gmail: then FACE THE WRATH OF KRYPTON!
<s0cks> Gmail : Die.
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) You sure showed him.
<Gmail> r0b0rt i never knew that you l0ved me
<melazyboy> I don't have a gmail account yet =[
<gen> gmail is trendy
<melazyboy> yar =/
<melazyboy> im out of the loop
<gen> thats the way to be
<nevyn> gmail is a privacy nightmare.
<melazyboy> =/
<gen> gmail is a nightmare alltogether
<birme> if there is a need for the multisync to be included in ubuntu, I could help... I initiated the debian support, now maintained by an debian developer
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) birme: multisync monitors?
<birme> in other words, I did the first debs
<birme> KneelBeforeXorg: no, sync with PDAs and phones
<nevyn> birme: do you know about  synce support for multisync?
<gen> kneel, you don't read well
(KneelBeforeXorg/#ubuntu) birme: telephonic affection, eh
<melazyboy> nevyn... right because scripts reading through email is a new thing, there are probably 100 nodes that are reading what you do with some stupid tethereal prog and spewing out your whole life to the evil empire of gatorsoft
<Gmail> birme: already does
<Gmail> its in universe
<birme> Gmail: ok
<birme> multisync.sf.net
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I can get you an invitation to Gmail if you want :-)
<Gmail> king_arthur: can i have one
<gen> losers
<Gmail> king_arthur: i need another one
<nevyn> melazyboy: let's not be rediculous... but. I wouldn't be using gmail for private communications is all I'm saying and that includes commercially sensitive stuf
<melazyboy> king_arthur: sure i would appreciate that, don't bother if it takes you too much time
<Mountainman> hey im lookin for some help on install of ubuntu
<Mountainman> i ran the install like normal
<Mountainman> and it installed the GRUB boot loader
<Mountainman> but on reboot to finish install GRUB wouldnt load ubuntu
<Mountainman> any ideas?
<birme> Mountainman: do you get any error message?
<Mountainman> nope
<Mountainman> it just says please wait
<Mountainman> and never continues
<duncanm> fabbione: yeah, it works fine now
<duncanm> ciao
<jysse> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() and I have extension=mysql.so uncommented What's wrong ?
<duncanm> oh
<duncanm> one more question,
<duncanm> i tried to install dvdrip, i think the debian resource it points to assumes 'traditional' debian
<duncanm> and the pkg dependencies didn't pan out
<nevyn> duncanm: they won't.
<fabbione> duncanm: yes. you need to add multiverse to the repo list in /etc/apt/sources.list
<duncanm> ah
<duncanm> i have universe
<fabbione> there is also "multiverse"
<nevyn> even then you'll probably need marilat for libdecss
<duncanm> nevyn: that's where i'm pointing it to
<duncanm> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main and all
<fabbione> duncanm: probably s/stable/unstable
<fabbione> is a better idea
<duncanm> fabbione: i have all three
<fabbione> nah
<fabbione> leave only unstable
<duncanm> oh
<melazyboy> Is mrproper needed w/ 2.6.x?
<fabbione> there might be problems if you do it differently
<nevyn> mrproper shouldn't ever be needed if you're not hacking the kernel
<duncanm> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<duncanm>   transcode: Depends: libavifile-0.7c102 (>= 1:0.7.38.20030710-1.2) but it is not installable
<duncanm>              Depends: libjasper-1.701-1 (>= 1.701.0) but it is not installable
<duncanm>              Depends: libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.7) but 1.2.5.0-7ubuntu1 is to be installed
<duncanm>              Depends: libquicktime1 (>= 0.9.3) but it is not going to be installed
<duncanm> eek
<melazyboy> and does make clean only delete logs or does it delete the .config too?
<duncanm> i have restricted, universe, multiverse, warty-security main restricted and
<duncanm> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<duncanm> nevyn: is there a way to resolve this dependency?
<nevyn> duncanm: :(
<duncanm> nevyn: so no go?
<duncanm> i thought i'd install debian because it'll be the easiest
<duncanm> nevyn: so it's hopeless? ;-/
<duncanm> SIGH
<duncanm> ping pong...
<nevyn> hrm
<nevyn> duncanm: looks to me like it depends on things that are post ubuntu freeze.
<melazyboy> man there isn't one good tutorial for compiling the linux kernel 2.6 and the new linux kernel howto from redhat fucking blows penis, talk about overly verbose and horribly organized
<duncanm> nevyn: and there's no way to upgrade to the newer bits?
<duncanm> dum de dum
<melazyboy> duncanm: Whats up duncanm?
<duncanm> melazyboy: i wanted to install dvdrip on warthy
<duncanm> warty
<duncanm> but it depends on post-freeze bits
<duncanm> and i dunno if it's possible to update to the later bits
* Gmail pokes Kamion 
<melazyboy> so what you did is bog down your sources.list with every repositiory out of despairity?
<king_arthur> Kamion: I have a install problem with warty
<duncanm> well
<duncanm> i have restricted, universe, multiverse, warty-security main restricted and
<duncanm> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<tyrano> man i got TONS of errors upgrading to hoary :|
<duncanm> i thought i'd give it a go cuz i just didn't want to admin this machine
<king_arthur> I am having problems with setting up the xserver on a Warty install
<king_arthur> can anybody advise?
<melazyboy> duncanm: who cares, get rid of them all with the exception of the universe which should stay warty, and the top which should be changed to 'hoary' the ubuntu equiv of unstable apt-get update, then dist-upgrade and upgrade and try again the dep should be met
<duncanm> melazyboy: but it's a pretty big update, isn't it
<duncanm> i was hoping to be using it to copy my DVDs by now
<melazyboy> hrm try without upgrading you will still have to 'update' after you edit your sources.list
<king_arthur> Kamion: I have a install problem with warty, can you help with a couple of tips?
<king_arthur> Kamion: It's the xserver
<melazyboy> whats your problem exactly arthur?
<duncanm> melazyboy: like this?
<duncanm> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<melazyboy> duncanm: Exactly, and keep the warty univers uncommented, then run a sudo apt-get update and try to install that package, apt-get install pkgnamegoeshere
<duncanm> so
<duncanm> transcode: Depends: libavifile-0.7c102 (>= 1:0.7.38.20030710-1.2) but it is not installable
<duncanm> Depends: libquicktime1 (>= 0.9.3) but it is not going to be installed
<duncanm> that's better
<melazyboy> hrm libquicktime
<melazyboy> that sounds like some horseshit apple thing
<melazyboy> one sec lets see where we can get that
<duncanm> i see it in packages.debian.org/unstable/source/libquicktime
<king_arthur> I am gettimg a "no screens found" error message from the xserver. anybody, any clues?
<duncanm> king_arthur: what video card?
<melazyboy> duncam add that then to your sources.list
<king_arthur> duncanm: trident
<duncanm> hrm
<duncanm> king_arthur: i had an integrated graphics thing, and i fixed it by allocating more video memory
<duncanm> king_arthur: but you're probably of a different case
<melazyboy> deb http://packages.debian.org unstable source
<king_arthur> duncanm: I tried dpkg-reconfigure
<king_arthur> duncanm: didn't change a thing  :-(
<duncanm> king_arthur: i'm new to using Debian
<king_arthur> duncanm: :)
<king_arthur> duncanm: welcome to the world of apt--get :)
<melazyboy> king_arthur: configuring x is probably the second most difficult thing to configure by hand if dpkg didn't cut it there isn't much the best can suggest, if it said no screens found you might have to set to a legacy version of your moniter and video card in your xfree86_4.conf or whatever it is called
<king_arthur> anyway, Debian  is no different dog than xserver
<melazyboy> king_arthur: try running the command startx, and use its logging fetures to see what burned
<king_arthur> melazyboy: have done thestartx stuff
<melazyboy> king_arthur: And it doesn't error out with a more usefull message/
<king_arthur> melazyboy: tells me Screens ound but none have usable configuration
<melazyboy> did you try x -configure?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: not yet
<melazyboy> cat /var/log/Xfree.0.log
<melazyboy> with a capital F
<melazyboy> in free
<king_arthur> melazyboy: let me try
<melazyboy> you might have to lspci and install the latest video module or build it into the kernel x could shit out because of that as well
<king_arthur> melazyboy: lit says no such a file or directory
<king_arthur> melazyboy: trident is found though
<king_arthur> melazyboy: in the dpkg-reconfigure I found all the correct parameters
<melazyboy> king_arthur: I really have no idea what is happening =/ before when X was unable to install using dpkg, i simply moved too another distro, while i like debian the best i know what a pain in the ass both x and sendmail are to configure. and im simply to lazy, all i can say is verbose error messages into google are your friend =/
<king_arthur> melazyboy: thanks :(
<king_arthur> melazyboy: problem might be there are two video cards however, trident is found and correctly located into it's right h/w address
<melazyboy> no idea, your problem is way above typical linux user q/a, my best suggestion would be verbose error msges into google, linuxquestions.com or newsgroups your probably going to have to find a die hard x guru or a dev to answer specific x questions =/
<melazyboy> not to say your problem is specific to your -- just to say that the percentage of people that have any minor x problem is usually so miniscual that hunting them down is near impossible
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I know, I have been installing Debian from the "potato" times
<king_arthur> melazyboy:sometimes it' s a real pain in the butt :(
<melazyboy> yea im along time deb fan as well, but only recently started using debian for workstations
<duncanm> Failed to fetch http://packages.debian.org/dists/unstable/source/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<duncanm> melazyboy: so that didn't work
<king_arthur> melazyboy:I know all about hate and love affair with debian,,, :0)
<duncanm> oh oh
<duncanm> deb-src, probably
<melazyboy> king_arthur: I change distros because i get pissed off at design functionality of another distro, as just recentlky i had a problem with yoper that caused a dev to suggest a reinstall, so i installed another distro, decented to try ubuntu seemed promacing
<duncanm> i think i'm giving up
<melazyboy> duncanm whats up you can get debian unstable in your repos?
<duncanm> melazyboy: i dunno, i just did what you suggested
<king_arthur> melazyboy: I'll stick to Ubuntu the best I found so far, this problem is h/w related on an old Pentium I for a friend
<mojo> YES! YES! I found out why RealPlayer doesnt start up on Hoary!
<mojo> YES!
<mojo> That's the SWF plugin
<melazyboy> duncanm: You know your problem...
<attifinch> im nto really like realplayer 10 for linux
<mojo> Please just remove swfformat.so and swfrender.so in plugins folder of RealPlayer!
<attifinch> wish it was more like real one
<king_arthur> boys I have got some work to do now, see you around, melazy still willing to send you invitation bye
<melazyboy> duncanm: packages.debian.org does not have /dists/ =D
<melazyboy> use your web browser to find the locations =D
<duncanm> so...
<duncanm> of the dsc file?
<melazyboy> so Failed to fetch packages.debian.org/dists/unstable, will inevidably yeild a 404 when there is no dist dir in packages.debian.org
<duncanm> so...
(crimsun/#ubuntu) use a proper url
(crimsun/#ubuntu) [for instance, deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian sid main contrib non-free] 
<melazyboy> duncanm ok i got the line working that you need
<duncanm> melazyboy: how do you figure it out?
<duncanm> i'm a total newbie when it comes to debian
<melazyboy> so try this before you give up, simple add this line to your sources.list
<melazyboy> deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian unstable contrib main non-free
<melazyboy> aparently debian adds the dist after the last part of the url string, it then runs spiders through the rest of the args as dirs
<melazyboy> that should add the newest and greatest debian respository to your list
<melazyboy> libquicktime1 is listed.
<melazyboy> apt-cache showpkg libquicktime1, v 0.9.3-2
<melazyboy> there do that and run an 'sudo apt-get update' and try installing your crpa again
<melazyboy> got it?
<duncanm> i had to startup the machine again
<duncanm> it's updating now
<Captain> hey guys I got an idea.  If warty is not liked by my imac, why not install hoary? How close to stable is hoary?
<melazyboy> thats not a subjective question or anything..
<melazyboy> depends if your me, Hoary is overly stable.. its 100x greater than windows and more secure
<melazyboy> If you wear a tin foil hat when you watching the preview channel so as not to be mindwashed by the fat japenese guy selling ginko knives, chances are its far from acceptable..
<duncanm> melazyboy: nice! now it's going
<Captain> My companrison is OS X
<melazyboy> **bows**
<Captain> lol
<melazyboy> Captain: Im sure its just as stable as OS X because OS X has no stability its all a gimmick
<Captain> yes and no.
<Captain> is OS X what jobs wants everyone to think it is? no
<melazyboy> install hoary, you can't loose anything your imac already doesn't like warty right?
<melazyboy> live dangerously
<Captain> yes
<Captain> true.  IT freezes a lot with warty, especially with xscreensaver
<Captain> kernel panics too
<melazyboy> upgrade...
<melazyboy> I would
<Captain> but I loved the speed.  This comp felt like a new one!  I just installed a ppc version of fedora and I miss apt-get (I learned out of all unlikly places on OS X with fink!)
* sid77 ciao
<melazyboy> ... hoary has apt-get and is faster than warty..
<Captain> yum really sucks, its slow as hell.  I've been wondering why it has to download headers everytime you install remove something?
<sid77> Captain, you can always run yum -C after the first header dl ;)
<Captain> u got me there
<sid77> anyway, ubuntu rocks
<Captain> but thre are other problems, I can't believe that I actually had to hack my way to video accel with this rpm based distro whereas ubuntu just set it up.  I also had, not too much setting my rinter up with ubuntu and I think I had my usb scanner working too (even a problem on debian sarge and woody).
<Captain> so yeah thre's a ton of potential
<Captain> ka thanks guys, I just wanted some feedback. confirmation
<Gmail> bob2: are you here?
(bob2/#ubuntu) ?
<king_arthur> melazyboy: hoary is NOT faster than warty
<king_arthur> at least on my PC
<melazyboy> king_arthur: Should be uses x.org and newer versions of all the libs
<fabbione> this is a misconception
<king_arthur> Is that the problem?
<fabbione> new stuff != faster
<fabbione> at all
<fabbione> it never was and never will
<melazyboy> ... your so smart...
<fabbione> if it is faster you are lucky
<king_arthur> fabbione: do you agree that hoary is slooow?
<Gmail> bob2: i am /msg ya
<fabbione> king_arthur: no and i don't agree that it is faster
<melazyboy> fabbione: Thats right because newer algos, and better optimization don't exist
<fabbione> it is strictly subjective point of view
<king_arthur> fabbione: dso what?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Gmail: why?
<Gmail> bob2: because its offtopic here
<fabbione> melazyboy: eh?
<fabbione> king_arthur: it depends on what you do.. on my machine i don't perceive any difference
<fabbione> king_arthur: but if you cannot provide specific numbers to prove your feeling og being slow
<fabbione> king_arthur: it is only your point of view
<king_arthur> fabbione: I am using on a 2Gh clock PC
<fabbione> and no.. glxgear is NOT a benchmark
<fabbione> king_arthur: so do i, and?
<king_arthur> fabbione: whenevr I click to open a window it takes a few seconds
<king_arthur> fabbione: I guess something is wrong
<jdub> king_arthur: what kind of window? have you installed gamin?
<fabbione> king_arthur: that can be related to: a) kernel b) memory c) bus d) state of the system e) swap f) what kind of window
<fabbione> king_arthur: and a bunch of other things
<king_arthur> fabbione: have tried x.org but does not support my monitor
<fabbione> that is not a benchmark :-)
<king_arthur> fabbione: just any window in nautilus
<fabbione> king_arthur: still...
<Gaaruto> king_arthur, do you have upgrade to hoary ?
<fabbione> it can be nautilus that is slow
<fabbione> not "hoary"
<king_arthur> fabbione: I agree
<fabbione> or perhaps one of the nautilus libs
<jdub> king_arthur: install gamin.
<king_arthur> fabbione: but the final result is a lot worse than warty
<Gaaruto> king_arthur, just install this -> sudo apt-get onstall gamin
<jirwin> how come I can't find php4-imap?
<Gaaruto> king_arthur, just install this -> sudo apt-get install gamin
<king_arthur> fabbione: BTW what's gamin?
<jdub> king_arthur: gamin is a replacement for fam.
<jdub> the file alteration monitor
<jdub> it tells nautilus when files on the disk have changed
<king_arthur> fabbione:  what's fam ? 8)
<jirwin> file alteration monitor
<Gaaruto> i had the same problem before install gamin :)
<fabbione> king_arthur: you need to ask jdub that is talking to you
<fabbione> not me
<king_arthur> I see
<king_arthur> sorry guys
<king_arthur> sorry guysI will give it a shot
<king_arthur> as a matter of fact I found that firsst time you start an app it's extremely slow, than it gets faster
<king_arthur> is that normal?
<jdub> depending on the app, it makes a certain amount of sense
<king_arthur> firefox for instance
<king_arthur> takes a while the first launch and then it starts rolling
<king_arthur> does that make sense?
<jdub> yeah
<jirwin> i would presume, just because it is still in ram
<king_arthur> will give it a shot in a few minutes
<jdub> when you open new windows, it's using the existing process
<jdub> when you run it for the first time, it's loading it from disk
<jdub> when you quit and run it again, it's loading it probably mostly from cache
<duncanm> hey jdub
<duncanm> jdub: i'm running Ubuntu at home
<duncanm> jdub: it took a while to get things going, but it's running now
<jdub> cool
<jirwin> a specific dependency I am looking for isn't in the universe repo, any ideas where I can find it?
<duncanm> i might keep running it, cuz it's so much fun saying U-BUNN-TOO
<jdub> duncanm: ooh-boon-too :-)
<duncanm> OU-Booon-tooo
<duncanm> yeah
<duncanm> jdub: exactly
<jdub> happy with the mono stuff?
<jirwin> I am looking for php4-imap
<duncanm> oh, i didn't try
<duncanm> jdub: i bought a machine from dell for USD $600
<duncanm> jdub: and that included a 17" LCD!
<duncanm> jdub: i plan on using it as a disk server, and to rip DVDs
<jdub> tasty
<duncanm> so the first thing to do is to install dvd rip
<jdub> jirwin: it's not enabled - we chose not to support it due to security reasons
<duncanm> dvd::rip
<duncanm> what not
<duncanm> jdub: it really didn't work at first, and i was close to giving up
<jirwin> php4-imap?
<duncanm> but melazyboy told me the secret keyword to get the mainline debian repo to work
(bob2/#ubuntu) jirwin: yes
<jirwin> oh ok...so is there anyway for me to enable it?
<duncanm> the maillerat (sp?) stuff was dependent on it
(bob2/#ubuntu) jirwin: you can download the php4 source package and rebuild it with php4-imap enabled
<jirwin> oh ok...thanks
<king_arthur> hey boys, I installed gamin and lost the ability to use synaptic,,,
<king_arthur> how is that possible?
<king_arthur> jdub: does that make any sense loosing synaptic after installing gamin?
<jdub> no
<king_arthur> I have also a problem with the session manager
<king_arthur> it's asking me twice the same questions
<king_arthur> I have created a new user and that one works fine
<king_arthur> anyway I have gotta leave for a while see you around guys
<Gmail> Gmail has a speel checker now
<Gmail> but it isn't list on http://www.google.com/gmail/help/whatsnew.html YET
(bob2/#ubuntu) it has had it since it was launched
(bob2/#ubuntu) also, please change your nick
<tyrano> gmail has pop3 support too
<tcurdt_> guys ...how far is hoary yet? thinking about upgrading from warty
<tcurdt_> stability comparable with debian unstable?
<tcurdt_> better ..worse?
(bob2/#ubuntu) if you don't want to help debug it, don't upgrade
<tcurdt_> well ...I don't mind if stuff breaks from time to time
<tcurdt_> but is it kind of useable already?
<tcurdt_> I am kinda keen for the uft-8 support ...as well as for x.org ...of course :-)
<xukun> tcurdt_, I use hoary and I realy like it, not realy so much things break
<tcurdt_> xukun: thanks ...that's what I wanted to hear :-)
<xukun> just change warty in sources.list to hoary then update it and dist-upgrade
<agenteo> hi I'm experiencing a problem with grub on Ubuntu, I've found a guy with my same problem: "The file /boot/rub/stage1 not read correctly" after grub-install /dev/hda (http://primates.ximian.com/~jimmac/blog/2004/Nov/21) but Ican't find a way out! I've just cleared some partitions but the one I'm using (that holds ubuntu and grub config) it's not changed
<tcurdt_> xukun: I know :-) ...thanks anyway
<melazyboy> does x.org use xf86config-4?
(bob2/#ubuntu) no
<melazyboy> hrm
<melazyboy> I wonder why debian generated a file then for it?
<melazyboy> =[
(bob2/#ubuntu) debian doesn't include x.org
(bob2/#ubuntu) nor does warty
<melazyboy> im using horay
<daniels> and if you upgraded from Warty to Hoary, then your old file gets kept around
<daniels> because deleting configuration files is a little rude
<melazyboy> top of the file. this file was created by dexconf, the debian x configuration tool
<opi> someone told me he used xorg packages from Ubuntu in Debian
<melazyboy> hrm didn't know that thanks daniels
<melazyboy> I am..
(crimsun/#ubuntu) opi: that's precisely what I'm doing.
<opi> crimsun: oh, ok -- I just joined ;)
(crimsun/#ubuntu) granted, when things break, I keep all the pieces.
<opi> crimsun: haven't seen all thread
<melazyboy> is there an easy way to find out if you are using xfree86 or xorg, i have stuff from both as it would seem, im using hooray and have done a dist-upgrade and upgrade, shoulden't i be running xorg?
(bob2/#ubuntu) ls -l /etc/X11/X
<melazyboy> odd returns XFree86..=[
<rexiboy> hey there
<topyli> melazyboy: X -version
<rexiboy> I'm running hooray with xorg I suspect you 2
<melazyboy> =[ i thought that dist-upgrade with horay moved xfree86 to xorg
<melazyboy> no im not =/ i wish
<rexiboy> did you try apt-get install xorg?
<topyli> melazyboy: don't wish, check: do 'X -version'
<melazyboy> no.. i thought it was included in dist-upgrade
<melazyboy> I did topyli returns xfree86
<melazyboy> if i apt-get xorg will dpkg clean up xfree86?
<topyli> ah. strange
<topyli> melazyboy: x.org will conflict with xfree and replace it
<rexiboy> not sure if you first need to uninstall 86...
<topyli> the upgrade will take care of everything
<rexiboy> anyone knows any good keyloggers for ubuntu?
<rexiboy> any1??
* calc is installing hoary on his laptop :)
<xukun> calc, which type of laptop? and do you have a wlan card on it?
<melazyboy> wonder if anyone has made an apache module that allows you to order a kernel compile remotly
<melazyboy> would be kind of interesting
<calc> xukun: amd64
<melazyboy> set it up at work and make sure it compiles properly
<calc> xukun: arima w720-k8 (emachines m6807)
<melazyboy> have it ready when i come home
<calc> xukun: the wlan is broadcom (gag)
<calc> so it won't work
<calc> i'm still waiting on the intel 2915abg's to be released
<melazyboy> ... use ndiswrapper
<melazyboy> probably will work fine
<calc> melazyboy: doesn't work when there is no driver to begin with for the arch
<melazyboy> there isn't a windows driver?
<calc> 04:07 < calc> xukun: amd64
<calc> there is only a driver that works on i386
<calc> doesn't work for amd64 or ppc, etc
<calc> both of which uses broadcom nics often
<topyli> melazyboy: why apache?
<xukun> calc, ask #kanotix
<melazyboy> topyli: because i dont need to ssh..
<calc> wow supposedly a company got the 2915 in stock finally, too bad i have never heard of them before
<topyli> melazyboy: i wouldn't let http daemons compile stuff on my server :)
<melazyboy> its not a server and i would
<melazyboy> woulden't seem to hard for perl to manage the .conf and issue out a command to run make, capture results and spew them back out
<topyli> melazyboy: if it serves http to the internet, i'd call it a server
<topyli> a webmin module might be nice
<melazyboy> ok so its a workstation running apache, or a server...
<melazyboy> its not like anything running apache deserves the name server, i think all of my boxs have some version of apache on it
<topyli> melazyboy: sure. i run all sorts of services on my workstation. when i connect to it from work i think of it as "my server"
<topyli> and vice versa :)
<melazyboy> I prefer for simplicity and when not speaking of client/server realationships, to think of anything optimized for background processes as a server, while anything that is made to interact with a local user as a workstation
<topyli> i don't think a webmin kernel module would be too hard to do. clickety-click configuration, hit "build", hit "reboot" :)
<stratking> i have a dell inspiron 2650 and for whatever reason i cant change the sensativity of the trackpad
<melazyboy> topyli: Neither do i
<stratking> whenever i change the setting in  computer > mouse, it only affects any usb mouse thats plugged in
<stratking> anyone know how to change the trackpad settings?
<topyli> stratking: a colleague has a hp laptop like that :)
<stratking> oh really, w/ the same problem?
<topyli> yes
<stratking> has he been able to get it working at all?
<topyli> she ended up adjusting her fingers :)
<stratking> :(
<stratking> thats what i was afraid of
<calc> man ubuntu is hard to install
<topyli> that's original =)
<calc> these things that look like characters popped up and i think it was trying to get me to read
<stratking> lol, yeah
<topyli> heh
<calc> i almost made out something about entering a username before my brain shut off ;)
<calc> jdub: good job :)
<topyli> warning: brain will be rebooted for maintenance in 30 seconds
<calc> i need faster internet this is going to take another hour to install :\
<melazyboy> noo kernel panic
<melazyboy> what a good way to piss on a party
<jdub> calc: install credits to Kamion :)
<calc> Kamion: good job! :)
<calc> i did notice one odd thing in the partitioner though
<calc> it doesn't seem to allow you to not format a partition that you want to setup
<calc> eg to automatically setup the mount point, instead of doing it later manually
<calc> iirc it used to have a separate option listed to format with it default on
<topyli> how would it know where to mount a partition? it can't know that i for example have a /home/pub partition :)
<calc> topyli: i mean the partitioner used to allow you to tell it what type/location a partition should be without also formatting it
<melazyboy> how come the new kernel doesn't use initrd?
<topyli> calc: ah. without doing the "expert" thing?
<calc> topyli: perhaps not, i don't recall
<topyli> i did an "expert" install and could assign mount points to my /home and /home/pub which i didn't format
<topyli> i don't think the default lets you do that
<melazyboy> god damn i don't understand this
<melazyboy> kernel panic
<calc> topyli: i've probably never used the default install in the past
<melazyboy> Cannot open root device "hda1" or unknown-block(0,0) Please append a correct root= boot option
<melazyboy> VFS unable to mount root fs on unkown block
<melazyboy> but the other image works fine
<topyli> calc: WE ARE THE EXPERTS
<melazyboy> and it has the same root option
<calc> tonight i wanted to see what it would do as a normal user install :)
<calc> was very nice
<topyli> calc: another reason do the expert install: i want en_us as language, but finnish keyboard/timezone/paper/stuff
<calc> heh
<topyli> you should see a finlandized user interface :)
<calc> topyli: perhaps i will next summer :)
<calc> topyli: i'm hoping to go to debconf5 in helsinki
<topyli> very cool! i'm thinking of hanging around
<topyli> i don't think you'll see a finnish interface on finnish debian hackers' laptops though =)
<calc> ah
<calc> if they i18n'd it properly wouldn't it be good?
<calc> or is there some other issue with it?
<topyli> calc: the error dialogs would not fit on my 1600x1200 display
<calc> ah
<calc> is finland one of those countries where you just string lots of chars together to form a word-sentence?
<topyli> yes
<calc> ah :)
<topyli> but primarily, i'm just used to machines speaking english. the finnish translations are not bad, but the vocabulary is alien to me :)
<calc> if you just break the word with a hyphen it would work?
<calc> ok
(bob2/#ubuntu) melazyboy: you're building your own kernel?
<topyli> calc: hyphenation would work. i don't know if gnome i18n takes that in account though. maybe it does
<melazyboy> bob2: Yes i think its because i had devfs built in and according to this guru thats the problem
<melazyboy> its obsolete and jesus hates it
(bob2/#ubuntu) the default kernel works great
(bob2/#ubuntu) it has devfs built in, but unused, which is fine
<melazyboy> ... i want my 686 kernel with modules needed build in, boot time is everything
(bob2/#ubuntu) why?
(bob2/#ubuntu) how often are you rebooting?
<melazyboy> because i need to compensate for something...
<melazyboy> once every 5yrs
<melazyboy> theoretically i reformat once every 2 weeks out of boredom
(bob2/#ubuntu) erm, ok
(bob2/#ubuntu) maybe you should try knitting or something?
<melazyboy> too productive
<melazyboy> oh WTF
<melazyboy> my kernel options just defaulted back to normal because of an error
<melazyboy> what a waste of time that was
(bob2/#ubuntu) sounds like i
(bob2/#ubuntu) t
<melazyboy> thanks..
<one_2_one> hoary what is ?
<calc> one_2_one: development version of ubuntu
<one_2_one> calc, thks for the info
<topyli> the unstable of ubuntu land
<one_2_one> i can use packages from there ?
<calc> i just installed hoary directly
<agwibowo> has anyone in australia get the delivered ubuntu cd?
<topyli> one_2_one: i prefer to get hoary sources and backport them to warty
<calc> agwibowo: i haven't gotten mine in the US yet
<agwibowo> oo
<calc> not sure how long its supposed to take
<topyli> no cds seen here in finland either. that's three continents already :)
<melazyboy> because downloading and burning the cd is so v. hard
<thoreauputic> melazyboy: it is when you are on 56k dialup, yes
<topyli> they're probably shipping quite a few, takes time
<calc> melazyboy: i ordered some to give away at a lug
<jdub> agwibowo: some .au CDs have arrived.
<topyli> i'd just like to throw them at people at ork
<calc> i just do network installs for myself
<melazyboy> its people like topyli That make me think its a very bad idea
<agwibowo> jdub: where about are you in au? i'm in melb...
<calc> download 5mb iso and install from that :)
<melazyboy> sounds like a horrable buisness model anyway giving away cds when your product is already free
<jdub> agwibowo: sydney.
<topyli> melazyboy: it's not business. it's pr
<agwibowo> jdub: i see.. thx!
<calc> sending some to daniels doesn't count ;)
<melazyboy> topyli: PR that costs money, i just have a hard time donating money to a company that selflessly gives out cds without knowing the receivers intensions
<calc> i doubt he has even been in .au in half a year though ;)
<calc> he seems to be bouncing all around US/EU
<topyli> melazyboy: my intent is to get people looking at free software
<melazyboy> topyli: Well then i worry about others that will just throw the cds at people in an office
<rapha> Morning everybody!
<calc> hmm the wpa supplicant isn't in hoary yet?
<jdub> melazyboy: we don't expect donations. we only put up the donation link due to demand.
<rapha> How is everybody?
<melazyboy> So how do you pay for cds and postage?
<topyli> melazyboy: actually, i lied. i'm not going to actually throw them around. i'll think of another figure of speech for tomorrow
<daniels> melazyboy: canonical is paying for the shipping
<thoreauputic> melazyboy: google Shuttleworth Ubuntu
<Moof> is there a swat package for ubuntu?
* Moof is using warty
<stereo_> Moof, yes, there is
<Moof> stereo_: cos the one in universe refuses to install for me
<stereo_> Moof, version 3.0.7
<stereo_> Moof, ah, i see
<agwibowo> what's PR?
<linux_mafia> as in firefox?
<agwibowo> does anyone know if 256MB nVidia GeForce 6800 GTO works with Linux ?
<daniels> i assume he means 'public relations'
<topyli> agwibowo: public relations
<linux_mafia> preview release
<Moof> stereo_: any ideas?
<melazyboy> most anything 'nvidia' and new iwll
<agwibowo> what about pentium 4  with HT? would linux takes it's full potential?
<stereo_> Moof, wait for the new swat package... it's since a week broken.. samba came as a new version in ubuntu. swat has to follow
<Moof> is there any particular reason that samab is in ubuntu main but swat isn't? given its part of the samba distro?
<stereo_> Moof, so waiting or getting from a different source is the solution
<Moof> stereo_: is the universe version goign to be fixed?
<stereo_> Moof, yes... but samba-universe has also ubuntu in its packagename
<stereo_> Moof, i hope so
<topyli> Moof: samba doesn't need swat
<linux_mafia> im running hoary, after my last update, firefox doesen't start, error is locale related, anyone else seeing this?
<stereo_> Moof, but i'm not at ubuntu
<topyli> Moof: btw, webmin has a nice samba module
<Moof> topyli: ture. but I'm trying to make this userfriendly for a co-admin of mine who is new to linux
<Captain> can someone tell me if there are hoary iso or do I have to just change sources.list ?
<stereo_> Captain, just change the sources list
<jdub> Captain: change sources.list for now, the install CDs are not working very nicely :)
<deFrysk> warty -> hoary in sources.list
<Captain> k
<deFrysk> do a dist-upgrade and change locales to utf-8
<Moof> actually, yes,. that's the other thing. how do I get nautilus and the conosle and the x terminals to all think I'm utf-8? I'm trying to get this to be a file server for spanish files with utf-8 filenames
<wood1> How do I access my NTFS drive ?
<Moof> wood1: mount -t ntfs /dev/discs/thedevice /mnt
<wood1> How do I mount my NTFS drive for both read and write ?
<thoreauputic> don't
<Moof> write is still experimental
<thoreauputic> wood1: writing to ntfs is not supported
<Moof> you could seriously hose your disk
<topyli> wood1: yeah, mount it read-only
(mjr/#ubuntu) wood1, if you really need that, there's a thing called "captive" that runs the windows ntfs driver in userspace, but that might require tweaking
(mjr/#ubuntu) ("might" :)
<wood1> where do I find the software for "captive" ?
(mjr/#ubuntu) Google.
<topyli> wood1: last i looked, captive ntfs was brain damaged
<Moof> topyli: what package is the webmin samba module?
<Moof> found it
<Moof> starign straight at me
<topyli> heh
<topyli> Moof: webmin got me off medication :)
<daniels> bob2: dnbr
<papersmoke> helo all
<Moof> is it valid to file ubuntu bugs for universe packages in case they decide they want to include them in main?
<Moof> webmin's installation script needs reworking so that it doesn't just copy the root password
<Lowry> hi all
<topyli> Moof: it's broken anyway in that we should have root disabled. now you have to enable root, then make another webmin user as root, disable root again
<Moof> topyli: hence should I file this as a bug, given it's in universe?
<topyli> i don't think you should file a bug, unless you find it in the hoary proposed modules list (on the wiki)
<Panquekas> hello can anybody tell me the exact location of usplash? because I search in /etc/usplash and I don't have anything :\
<pisuke> great
<pisuke> the out of memory killer
<pisuke> decided to kill gdm
<paperflake> Panquekas try which usplash
<Panquekas> nothing.. but it works on my computer :)
<demon666_nl> clear
<demon666_nl> hi
<demon666_nl> I'm new to XCHAT
<demon666_nl> :P
<demon666_nl> hi peteog
<peteog> hey
<paperflake> Panquekas: whereis usplash
<demon666_nl> it's quiet here
<demon666_nl> Anyone from holland ?
<wood1> How do I mount a Network drive in Ubuntu ?
<Panquekas> paperflake, I tried that too.. and nothing..
<topyli> wood1: what kind of network?
<wood1> topyli, A Windows Workgroup Network
<demon666_nl> http://kitech.com.my/ubuntu/4.10/index.html for the network drive mounting
<demon666_nl> that's the starter's guide howto
<demon666_nl> starters obviously :P
<demon666_nl> ubuntu rocks .. I've got just 1 big problem. And it's asus/via's fault.
<topyli> wood1: nautilus should just see the windows network if you have smbclient installed
(Kamion/#ubuntu) topyli: looking at scrollback, I recommend you don't use expert mode; everything you mentioned is available as an option in the normal install, and the UI in the normal install is much better and actually tested
<Pluk> hiya demon666_nl , im from holland
<demon666_nl> just read the startersguide. Or click computer -> systemconfiguration -> networking -> general -> enable windows networking
<demon666_nl> Hi pluk!
<Pluk> :)
<topyli> Kamion: it is? hmm. i'll try once i get to install ubuntu on yet another box :)
<topyli> thanks!
(Kamion/#ubuntu) calc: the option's there; in warty, select "Keep and use the existing data in the partition" rather than "Format the partition"
<topyli> Kamion: and the mixed locale stuff too?
<demon666_nl> I've got a asus P4p800 deluxe motherboard with VIA VT6410 raid chip. I used raid0 in windows XP. But now I want to have acces to my data in ubuntu.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) topyli: expert mode doesn't provide that any more than normal mode does, AFAIK
(Kamion/#ubuntu) topyli: you can certainly select a Finnish keyboard in either
(Kamion/#ubuntu) topyli: but for the rest I recommend that you just select Finnish and then set LC_MESSAGES=en_US or en_US.UTF-8 or whatever in your environment later
<topyli> Kamion: ok, perhaps i'm too eager to be an expert :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) "expert mode" is for debugging d-i or for weird special cases; it sets the debconf priority to low so that more questions are seen
(Kamion/#ubuntu) in Debian it's propagated to the second stage of the install too, but we disabled that because other consequences of that propagation caused us problems
<Moof> topyli: the webmin samba module is not bad.
<Moof> topyli: it's missing any menton of filename character set mappign though
<topyli> Kamion: that won't do for locales. i've noticed it's best to start from the C locale and make exceptions to that. but my setup is not too standard by any standard, and this is just "how i've always done it". i'll look at modernizing come hoary day :)
<topyli> Moof: yes it's true. you get to edit smb.conf after all
<Moof> topyli: which is what I'm trying to avoid.
<topyli> Moof: i have a win98 client here whose user is not happy either because i've been lazy with the charset stuff
* Panquekas is away: n0t here!
<Moof> topyli: I'm tryign to replace a windows fileserver wiht a linux one
<Moof> topyli: I work in spain.
<Moof> guess what's going ot be come an issue? ;)
<topyli> i feel your pain. this is finland :)
* Moof wonders if there are any spanish samba books
<topyli> oh goodie. i get to go to a meeting!
<paperflake> lol
<paperflake> en joy
<topyli> heh. i have a hour. but it's on the other side of town
<wood1> Well I have the smb Network using the Nautilaus
<wood1> I just want the command for mounting a Network PC on the shell
<Gmail> when is modconf entering hoary?
<Gmail> Kamion: i think you told me you where hacking the source binary in warty
(whiprush/#ubuntu) anyone feel like testing out my new ubuntu mirror? I'd like to see how fast it is for people.
<Gmail> ok
<Gmail> what contrey?
(whiprush/#ubuntu) us
<Lowry> later
<Gmail> it rsycne every what?
(whiprush/#ubuntu) 6 hours
(whiprush/#ubuntu) just starting universe right now though
<Gmail> what connecty
(whiprush/#ubuntu) it's been going most of the night
(whiprush/#ubuntu) dunno, it's off our university connection
(whiprush/#ubuntu) which is why I want to test it
<Gmail> ahh
<Gmail> legal?
(whiprush/#ubuntu) yep
(whiprush/#ubuntu) deb http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu warty main blahblah
<Gmail> well i am sticking with mirror.isp.net.au
<Gmail> whiprush: what about hoary?!?
(whiprush/#ubuntu) universe is going to take a few more hours, but if anyone in here could test the speed that would be swell
(whiprush/#ubuntu) yeah hoary also
(whiprush/#ubuntu) i386 only for now though.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: no, I said I tried and failed
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: I imagine that were I to try for hoary I would similarly try and fail; since it's universe, I don't generally get to work on it during paid hours
<jordi> jdub: ping
<jdub> yo
<Gmail> Kamion: move it to main
<Gmail> its only in universe because it doesn't work
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: I beg your pardon?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) we're not supporting it therefore it's not in main
<Gmail> isn't the reason why you are not supporting it because you can't get it to work
(Kamion/#ubuntu) no, it's because we don't feel it should be necessary
<Gmail> Kamion: why not?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) my discovery that I couldn't easily get it to work was well after the decisions about warty package lists were made
(Kamion/#ubuntu) use hotplug instead
(Kamion/#ubuntu) get the devices auto-discovered
<Gmail> i can only make my sound work ia modconf
(Kamion/#ubuntu) you could equally well make them work using modprobe; modconf is just a UI
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) Gmail: no, you can also edit /etc/modules by hand
<Gmail> but i need to see the desciption of the module to be able to tell if i need it
(Kamion/#ubuntu) besides we do not feel that such a solution is good for users; it's much better if it just works with no configuration, and you should file a bug when things don't work out of the box
(Kamion/#ubuntu) so use modinfo
<jak3b> hello
<Gmail> Kamion: i said my sound doesn't work out of the box a long time ago
(Kamion/#ubuntu) is there a bug filed? IRC doesn't count
<Gmail> is there a bugzilla bot
(Kamion/#ubuntu) I certainly hope not ...
<Gmail> i hate having to go off irc
<Gmail> Kamion: there shou;d be
(Kamion/#ubuntu) there so shouldn't
(Kamion/#ubuntu) you can survive outside an IRC client, you know; there are these things called "multiple windows" :-)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) IRC is a hopelessly bad model for bugs
<Gmail> and a pastebot
<thoreauputic> Gmail: since when does filing a bug report mean you have to go off IRC?
<Gmail> the window min.
<Gmail> i like having it max 24x7
<Gmail> i browse even through irc sometimes
<Gmail> with lynx
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: jeez, use multiple desktops
(Kamion/#ubuntu) I have IRC maximised too, that doesn't mean I can't do anything else
<jordi> jdub: just mailed you.
<UdontKnow> heh
<jordi> Sorry, I got caught by stuff at work as soon as I arrived
<UdontKnow> I have irc full-screen
<UdontKnow> on one of my virtual desktops
<UdontKnow> :)
<UdontKnow>  [Act: 2,3,6,9,12,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,47,48,49,50,51,53,54,55,56,57,59,60] 
<UdontKnow> and I do lots of other things
<thoreauputic> Gmail: apt-get install root-tail ; irssi -c irc.freenode.net ; /set autolog on ; root-tail -f ~/irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu  :D
<Tsjoklat> Kamion, to add ISO to locale.gen didn't help at all
<Tsjoklat> it got worse
<Gmail> i never get irc off my screen
<Gmail> someone link me to bugzilla
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: it's in the topic!
<Gmail> i ment to the right part to submit the bug
<daniels> Gmail: the part where it says 'new'
<Gmail> wb king_arthur
<nevyn> daniels: boeish
<daniels> Gmail: honestly, if you can't be bothered working this out, I don't know why you spend so much time here
<daniels> nevyn: sup
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: don't expect people to babysit you
<king_arthur> g'dday :-)
<Gmail> lol
<nevyn> daniels: nommuch.
<Gmail> i am austrlia
<nevyn> daniels: seen kturtle.
<daniels> Gmail: so am I, and I know how to file bugs
<nevyn> ?
<Gmail> laziness is in our blood
<daniels> nevyn: is it something to do with logo?
<king_arthur> Gmail: ?
<nevyn> daniels: maybe.
<thoreauputic> Gmail: speak for yourself, mate
(bob2/#ubuntu) Gmail: yours, perhaps
<nevyn> Gmail: indeed.
<daniels> Gmail: that's a horrific excuse.  if you can't be arsed filing a bug, then I'm sorry to hear it, it's a shocker, but don't expect us to spoonfeed you the entire way through it.
<king_arthur> Gmail: things are pretty lay-back downunder
<Gmail> <gnurt> hi
<Gmail> <Gmail> hi
<Gmail> <gnurt> why don't ship to me cd
<king_arthur> Gmail: WE know that :-)
<nevyn> I havn't recieved cd's either :(
<Gmail> <gnurt> i had order some weeks ago
<Gmail> <gnurt> :(
(Kamion/#ubuntu) I got them just last week; they're on their way I imagine
(Kamion/#ubuntu) time of ordering is totally irrelevant
<Gmail> why can't stupid n00bs ask in hear besides making me the midle man?
<king_arthur> I got my CD's last monday
<king_arthur> anybody else got CD's?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: if you think they're stupid then please don't inflict them on us
<Gmail> Kamion: there stupid to think i OWN ubuntu
<Gmail> and i make ubuntu
<Gmail> and i ship the ubuntu cds
<king_arthur> Gmail: congratulations
<linux_mafia> im running hoary, after my last update, firefox doesen't start, error is locale related, anyone else seeing this?
<king_arthur> Gmail: you've done a terrific job so far
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: well, you must've given them that impression; as I recall you used to use the nick "Ubuntu" or similar
<rapha> Somebody shut up that guy please.
<Gmail> linux_mafia: no
(bob2/#ubuntu) and before that you used GNU-Debian in #debian
<Gmail> Kamion: i don't own ubuntu
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: you know, as a Canonical employee do you think I might be a little bit aware of that?
<Gmail> i own ubuntulinux but have used it 2 times and that was 3 weeks ago
<Gmail> Kamion: i don't own ubuntu <<< THE NICK
<rapha> Gmail: What is it with you? Are you _bored_ or something?
<king_arthur> Gmail: stop stirring.. :-)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: dude, whatever
<Ycros> do you own gmail?
<Ycros> [ba-doom-chh] 
<Gmail> yes i OW3 gmail
<daniels> Gmail: so if you want, you could politely let him know that #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, and his question is best answered in there
<king_arthur> Gmail: one you got from me..
<daniels> Gmail: the following are immensely bad ideas -- a) bitching loudly in #ubuntu about it, b) abusing him, whether to his face or not, c) continually being irritating
<Gmail> bugzilla is loaded very slowly like its been slashdotted
<Tsjoklat> daniels, got a minute?
<daniels> Tsjoklat: sure
(bob2/#ubuntu) Gmail: also naming yourself after a webmail service which you have nothing to do with is a bit silly and annoying
<Tsjoklat> daniels, we spoke the other day about UTF-8 and you adviced me, or Kamion, to add ISO in the locale.gen
<Gmail> i use gmail and my uculs.... works at Google
<Tsjoklat> daniels, this is causing me problems now... for example with gthumb and desktop background
<Gmail> i guess i have something to do with it
(bob2/#ubuntu) Gmail: yes, but you don't ACTUALLY have anything to do with it
<daniels> Gmail: i am going to ask you to please remain both polite and on topic, with reference to the ubuntu community charter.  you are demonstrating persistent failure to do either, and it is immensely frustrating and degrades the channel for many users.
<rapha> Hey Kamion, my girlfriend wants to know how many employees Canonical has?
<king_arthur> daniels: very true
(Kamion/#ubuntu) rapha: about 35 I think
(bob2/#ubuntu) Gmail: we all work for canonical and are not called "canonical" or "Ubuntu"
<Gmail> what package to asign the bug to?
<daniels> Kamion: 39 at last count
<daniels> Gmail: what bug are you actually attempting to file?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) daniels: damn that Mark guy, he keeps hiring
<Tsjoklat> ok I guess we are too busy dealing with Gmail again
<rapha> Thanks Kamion
<Gmail> the one Kamion told me to file
<daniels> Tsjoklat: ok, sorry.  so what exactly did you do?  and what did you select as your default locale?
<Tsjoklat> I'll ask for your help another time daniels
<demon666_nl> How's the female participation here ?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: (can you call it ISO-8859-1 rather than ISO? there are lots of ISO-* encodings and just saying ISO is a bit confusing ...)
<daniels> Gmail: file it on UNKNOWN and we'll attempt to triage it into something useful
<Tsjoklat> daniels: sorry ISO-8859-1 I added to the UTF-8 line
(Kamion/#ubuntu) you added it to the *UTF-8* line?
<Tsjoklat> demon666_nl two I know off
(Kamion/#ubuntu) can you put /etc/locale.gen up somewhere? it sounds mangled
<Tsjoklat> yes you, Kamion and/or daniels adviced me that
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: I *so* didn't, nor did daniels
<jordi> Kamion: hey he doesn't hire me ;)
<Tsjoklat> Kamion..... please
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: I said that the en_US entry should have the ISO-8859-1 encoding
<daniels> Tsjoklat: if you can put your /etc/locale.gen up somewhere, it would help us immensely
(Kamion/#ubuntu) yep, agreed
<Tsjoklat> daniels, where would you like me to do that?
<daniels> Tsjoklat: if you don't have web space somewhere, you could email it to daniel.stone@canonical.com and cjwatson@canonical.com
<jordi> jdub: saw the mail? Do you think anything else is needed?
<Gmail> its a blocker as with out it you need to fix modconf and you will never do that
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: no, it's not a blocker
<Tsjoklat> alright... do you need the enviroment one too daniels?
<daniels> Tsjoklat: these sorts of things are notoriously difficult to sort out, so as many exact details as possible will always help :)
<daniels> Gmail: no, it's severity normal.  ubuntu is not useless without it.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: we'll downgrade if you file it at blocker
<daniels> Tsjoklat: yeah, that would be good, thanks
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: you can perfectly well load the module without modconf
<Gmail> ohh
<jdub> jordi: nup, that's fine, thanks
<Gmail> forgot about that
<Tsjoklat> daniels great thank you for the e-mail
<jdub> jordi: unfort, i was hoping to put most of that stuff in the second week :|
(Kamion/#ubuntu) (anyway, who says we'll *never* fix modconf? we just haven't ... somebody in the community who's interested could do it and send us the patch to the source package)
<Gmail> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4058
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: that isn't a bug report.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: supply details, man
<Gmail> like?
<daniels> Gmail: we need the output of lspci, the output of lspci -n, probably the output of dmesg also
<daniels> Gmail: unfortunately we are not psychic, and while we like to think we are good at we do, we are not able to establish a mind meld with your computer from the other side of the world
<Gmail> asus site says
<daniels> Gmail: while not being specific saves you time, every detail you omit makes your bug report far less likely to be solved
<daniels> Gmail: dude, lspci, lspci -n, dmesg
<daniels> Gmail: without that we cannot solve the bug.
<Gmail> what do you want
<daniels> 13:50 < daniels> Gmail: dude, lspci, lspci -n, dmesg
<Gmail> lspci -n
<Gmail> or lspci
<daniels> both.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) run those three commands, attach the three files
<thoreauputic> Gmail: For heaven's sake - he just told you what he wants!
<Gmail> all 3
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: most people don't need this repeated four times
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: please think, so that other users can use this channel too without quite so much noise
<jordi> jdub: fuck!
<Gmail> sent hell of a lot of info
<daniels> Gmail: where?
<Gmail> mid air coltion
<Gmail> stupid bugzilla error
<jdub> jordi: we can sort it out :)
<Gmail> i crashed into someone
<Gmail> ok pasted all that info
<Gmail> ITS LONG
<Gmail> 1000 lines +
<demon666_nl> does anyone know how I get a VT6410 chip to work in a 2.6.x kernel ?
<jordi> jdub: great ;)
<Mayday> is gdesklets broken i hoary atm?
<Gmail> someone is going to want to do some grep'ing on that report
<daniels> Gmail: yes, we are familiar with the tool and will likely exercise it
(Kamion/#ubuntu)         808624d5        sound   i810_audio      82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: what module did you have to load?
<daniels> Kamion: discover1-dat ... er, yeah
<daniels> Kamion: fools never differ
(Kamion/#ubuntu) demon666_nl: try 'modprobe sata_via'?
<Gmail> i can't remember but one was ac'97 another one has i665 my chipset
<Gmail> and one more
(Kamion/#ubuntu) demon666_nl: although I don't know if that chip is supported yet
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: you'll need to remember
<daniels> Gmail: if you can't tell us which module you needed to load, then we can't solve this bug of yours
<daniels> Gmail: again, details are paramount
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: I'm assuming that you're definitely using that PCI soundcard that's reported in the output you sent
<rjek> Is it worth upgrading to hoary yet in order to test it a little, and report anything I find with it?
<Gmail> Kamion: it took #alsa 17hr o figure out which one
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<Gmail> and they did it by probe all of them Till we fund which one it was
<jordi> Gmail: afaik, alsa developers don't live in #alsa unfortunately.
<Gmail> and removed the one that didn't seem to kill my sound
<daniels> Gmail: unfortunately we don't, as jordi alluded to, live in #alsa
<daniels> Gmail: if you can let us know what the fellows in #alsa said, that would be great.  we don't have a mind-meld to them, either.
<daniels> Gmail: 'change it to something' isn't useful
<Gmail> it was 5-6 months ago
<jordi> Gmail: if you removed the module and sound kept going on, err, you rpobably were using either another soundcard, or another sound module.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) daniels: looks like discover1-data lists the OSS module
<jordi> (I haven't read the bug report)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) daniels: should we be listing the corresponding ALSA module instead?
<jordi> Gmail: have you ruled out that you might have OSS modules loaded?
<daniels> Kamion: for 808624d5?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) daniels: yeah
* jordi should go read the bug report before saying anything else...
(Kamion/#ubuntu) i810_audio is oss
<daniels> Kamion: looks like snd-intel8x0 is the way to go
<Gmail> jordi: if i had modconf i cound do what i did last time
(bob2/#ubuntu) modconf doesn't help
<Gmail> and thats was install every module i cound
<daniels> Kamion: want me to take ubuntu3 doing a global i810_audio->snd-intel8x0?
(bob2/#ubuntu) if you want to randomly try them all, do so
<jordi> Gmail: I haven't used modconf in like 4 years, forget the thing.
<daniels> Gmail: does sound work now, or not?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) daniels: yeah; are we doing this for other drivers?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) daniels: sounds good to me
<Gmail> daniels: you told me to proble something?
<cenerentola> ciao a tutti.
<daniels> Kamion: every one of them
<daniels> Gmail: what?
<jordi> Gmail: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4058 <<--- is this your bug report?
<Gmail> sorry its past my bed time
(bob2/#ubuntu) jordi: yes
<jordi> ok
<daniels> Kamion: looking at a quick grep, d1-data generally deals in OSS
(Kamion/#ubuntu) daniels: there's a few ALSA modules in there too, but yeah
<daniels> Gmail: goodnight
<cenerentola> daniels: i had some problems with warty security upgrades, after a synaptic smart upgrade && rebooting, gdm started in 640*480
<daniels> Kamion: right, I'll ALSAify it today
<cenerentola> gmail: goodnight
<daniels> Kamion: just doing battle royale with l-r-m right now
(Kamion/#ubuntu) daniels: 'course, we're probably ditching it for PCI modules for hoary, but still :)
<daniels> Kamion: heh
<daniels> Kamion: we're hotplugging hoary, yeah?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) yeah
<cenerentola> daniels: when before it was 1200*800 or something like that...
<daniels> cenerentola: did you change your configuration by hand before?
<jordi> daniels, Kamion: is ubuntu using alsa-base at all?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jordi: we are
<daniels> bob2: dnbr
<jordi> Kamion: and discover?
<cenerentola> daniels: no but i used NVIDIA BINARies
(Kamion/#ubuntu) daniels: hm, modules.pcimap lists both snd-intel8x0 and i810_audio for 808624d5; what happens?
<jordi> err, discover1 or discover2?
<Gmail> is it possible for asus to provided the modules needed
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jordi: discover1
<daniels> cenerentola: so you changed your configuration ...
<jordi> nod
<daniels> Kamion: phase of the moon, surely?
<jordi> maybe it's the old alsa-base package that didn't have the discover1 blacklist. We added that more or less recently
<daniels> Kamion: whichever one gets loaded first claims, and the other loses
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Gmail: modprobe -r i810_audio; modprobe snd-intel8x0
<daniels> Gmail: no
<daniels> Gmail: if you execute the commands Kamion just told you, you should get working sound
<cenerentola> daniels: could you please help me finding out the problem so i can write a little text to avoid this problems
<jordi> if he removes the snd-intel8x0 module and sound kept working, it looks like OSS captured the hw to me
<cenerentola> *s
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jordi: seems to me that it's not so much a discover1 blacklist that's needed as a list of replacements
(bob2/#ubuntu) daniels: nice
<jordi> Kamion: aha. Well, that if you complete want to rule out OSS.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jordi: we have 1.0.5a-1ubuntu6 in warty, 1.0.6a-11 in hoary
<jordi> I have a via82xx myself that isn't that new anymore and still only works with OSS
<jordi> and this guy was using hoary?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jordi: doubt it
<Gmail> i have
<jordi> Gmail: hoary?
<Gmail> yes
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jordi: do you have a hotplug blacklist too?
<jordi> ok, that makes things complicated.
<jordi> Kamion: yes
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jordi: never mind, I just saw it in the changelog
<Gmail> sound only worked in debian thanks to modconf
<jordi> we're only missing discover2, becuase they added the discover.conf.d thing just yesterday or so.
<daniels> jordi: really?  i have a via8233 and it works fine with alsa
<jordi> and it's going to be not-so-trivial to add that blacklist. They chose to make simple things complicated.
<jordi> daniels: it's just a very specific revision of the chip
<jordi> I two other via82xx soundcards elsewhere and they work just ok.
<jordi> It's just my mother's.
<sfrank> hi all
<jordi> daniels: let me dig a URL
<cenerentola> daniels: will you do it?
<Gmail> ok i have the sound applet loaded
<ninja> anyone know why I'm getting 'Failed to connect to socket /tmp/fam-rossg-' a lot?
<daniels> cenerentola: which problem?
<daniels> cenerentola: sorry, not paying much attention to IRC right now
<daniels> jordi: ahr, that sucks
<cenerentola> daniels: have you got time or should i mail you, or simpl stfu?
<queuetue> Hello.  I'm considering becoming a rhel/fedora convert to ubuntu, and possibly getting involved with the development community.  Does the geenral ubuntu community work hard to be friendly and inclusive, or is it just a name?  (It's Debian roots have me a little worried. :) )
<daniels> cenerentola: which problem do you want to document?
<Gmail> lol my speakers arn't pluged into power
<cenerentola> its the second time that after a smart-upgrade... i have this kind of problem
<jordi> daniels: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=118
<jordi> daniels: I wish I could find the "datasheet" :)
<jordi> I suspect the fix might be a two liner
<daniels> that sucks! i have to login to view bugs?
<queuetue> Where would I find the list of current packages and versions that ship with ubuntu?
<jordi> daniels: doh, realyl?
<jordi> no, there should be an anon login
<jordi> well, yeah, you have to login as anonymous.
<jordi> yay mantis.
<cenerentola> daniels: afais this is not the right time, ill bother you later then ;)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) queuetue: there are Packages.gz files on the mirrors that provide a complete index
(Kamion/#ubuntu) queuetue: we have people working on a somewhat more user-friendly solution
<jordi> Synaptic could easily show a table with that info, right?
<the_one> hi everybody
<cenerentola> since someone in the mailing said that nv driver are usable on a toshiba laptop, who can help me setting it up because i cant really say its a clear view..
<cenerentola> ;)
<robertj> has there been any further discussion on wheather to bring mono into the fold?
<the_one> just upgraded to hoary
<the_one> :))
* robertj is startng to get excited by beagle
<the_one> works like a charm!
<robertj> the_one: check out update-manager and gnome-app-install
<the_one> robertj: thanks for noticing be about them...if these apps are doing what their name seems to tell me, it's even better than I have expected!:)
<cenerentola> im in 1280*800, but its not clear..
<cenerentola> graphics are not well defined...
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jordi: right, but it's interesting for people who haven't installed yet too
<the_one> how does the update-manager behave if I leave the universe repositories enabled? Will it mess with important stuff? Upgrading from where it shouldn't?
<robertj> is there a gui option planned for "transparently take care of all my updates"
<robertj> the_one: I think it just does a dist-upgrade
<jdub> robertj: not transparently
<the_one> robertj: is it ok if I left the universe repositories enabled?
<robertj> yeah but it's going to get upgraded
<robertj> so if that's okay...
<robertj> jdub: why not?
<the_one> maybe I don't need the update-manager yet..
<jdub> robertj: because no one's proposed doing it, and thus far we just have notifications of updates.
<robertj> I was thinking it was just shying away from system breakage
<robertj> security updates would probably need to be tagged so that there could be different update configs
<robertj> most users would probably only want to update things that opened themselves up for remote exploits
<jordi> Kamion: nod
<cenerentola> jdub: who's/are the wiki mantainer/s?
<jdub> robertj: security updates are in a different component
<jdub> cenerentola: no one in particular
<robertj> jdub: really?
<jdub> robertj: yes
<cenerentola> jdub: because ive got some probs with the account
* robertj scratches head. Stable repos get frozen, so only security updates are issued. Update manager doesn't handle security updates, so it pulls from the frozen repos which don't every have any updates?
<jdub> robertj: update manager lists all udpates available
<robertj> jdub: so does ubuntu do non-security based updates to stable repositories?
<robertj> I guess it's good for third party software
<jdub> no
<jdub> there's warty, warty-security and warty-updates
<jdub> although we're not using -updates for warty for various reasons
<cenerentola> ok.. ive installed ubuntu on a m30, it has a nvidia fx go5200, what driver should i use?
<robertj> ohh, so warty-updates is kinda the backports.org of Ubuntu?
<jdub> no
(bob2/#ubuntu) cenerentola: nv, which will be selected automatically
<jdub> we don't do that at all
<jdub> warty-updates is non-security updates, generally important bugfixes, etc.
<cenerentola> bob2: yep, you're right, but what i see on the screen is not really well defined..
<robertj> which there won't be any of right ;)
<Qo-noS> hmmm http://geeklog.eyesopened.nl/screenshots/screen.html ;-)
<jdub> there have been -updates worthy updates already
<the_one> does someone know if hoary will use the new debian installer?
<cenerentola> bob2: its not readable
<jdub> the_one: warty uses d-i
<jdub> the_one: hoary will also use d-i
<robertj> but for technical reasons they were either ignored or moved to warty?
<jdub> robertj: they were put in warty-security (-updates wasn't listed in the default sources.list -> bug)
<Qo-noS> think what the_one is asking is will Hoary be using RC2 of the d-i? right the_one?
<robertj> ahh
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Qo-noS: hoary already is, roughly
<Qo-noS> ahh
<cenerentola> http://pastebin.com/122980
(Kamion/#ubuntu) the_one: we merge regularly from Debian sid up until our upstream version freeze; after that we cherry-pick updates as required
<cenerentola> bob2 : http://pastebin.com/122980
<the_one> qo-noS: yes
<robertj> hehe, I noticed talk of a gtk-installer get smacked down again ;)
(bob2/#ubuntu) cenerentola: sorry, don't know enough about x to help
(Kamion/#ubuntu) the_one: hoary already has some fairly radical changes from d-i though
(bob2/#ubuntu) (and at work atm)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) robertj: it was hardly smacked down
<robertj> really?
<Qo-noS> the_one: you have the answer now from kamion ;)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) robertj: we just didn't have time to commit to doing it for hoary
<the_one> Qo-noS: thanks m8
(Kamion/#ubuntu) robertj: it's a huge job, six months is too short when other major changes have to happen too
<cenerentola> bob2:anyway, thanks a lot
<robertj> It doesn't seem to matter much. The supposed-experts at OSNews have got other favorited targets of derision.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) the reviews of warty's installer have been pretty positive in general
<kent> Kamion, will the up2date-kind of program be shipped with Hoary? I think i've seen a screenshot on planet.gnome about that. It looks very good.
<robertj> Yeah, I've been real pleased. Except for the hostname thing (which we talked about earlier), and the partitioning, I don't think it could get any easier
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kent: no idea, I don't do desktop stuff
<the_one> what do you guys think of autopackage? it first sounded great, but I didn't hear anything about it since months.
<cenerentola> who does know when mozilla thunderbird will be released?
<kent> Kamion, i managed to get my brother install warty on his computer (over the phone) and he is not realy a geek, so the warty installer is not that bad.
<robertj> And, the partitioning step actually takes a little bit of understanding to do without screwing stuff up.
<cenerentola> ..sorry i mean mt 1...
<robertj> And if your willing to screw stuff up it is easy enough to nuake it and install
<robertj> but my wife was quite confused about all this "Slave Business"
<the_one> btw, has anyone read this fedora vs ubuntu @ http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8964 ??
<robertj> yeah, pretty useless
<robertj> OSNews is where you go when you compulsively read slashdot to such an extent that there is nothing left that is current so you read osnews anyway
<the_one> there are so many redhat fans that switched to fedora after the discontinuation of the redhat desktop, and they are so pationatelly defending fedora. Just curious, what do they find so great about it?? Everytime I've looked into it it has been a bad experience. Bugs, unpolished, unstable...the list keeps on going.
<robertj> It was initially very exciting. It had some new eye candy with the boot splashes, plug & play started to work, etc
<robertj> But the development process lagged in getting the community involved
<robertj> Anaconda is a great installer but the lack of a common upgrade processes is a major flaw
<robertj> you can use yum and apt to upgrade but it's not really supported or tested
<the_one> so the fedora fans enjoy troubleshooting all the time,is that it?
<pisuke> fedora fanboys enjoy downloading iso CDs
<the_one> :)
<the_one> 5 iso for a buggy distro
<the_one> what a waste
<pisuke> but it's nice that in linuxland we have so many distros, imho.
<birme> easy upgrading is the key to secure system IMHO
<karakth> Ok
<karakth> I've got a queuestion.
<karakth> Would booting from a liveCD on a school computer break any of the following rule(s): Users are not allowed to install any software or change any settings without asking the technician first.
(bob2/#ubuntu) no
(bob2/#ubuntu) but it doesn't matter, since they'll get annoyed at you anyway
<karakth> :-/
<karakth> This is a computer running windows and internet explorer without any anti-virus.
<karakth> The only thing it can do is boot.
<karakth> Nothing else works.
<karakth> It's winsocks were deleted.
<karakth> No-one uses it.
<karakth> Hmm, when booting from the ubuntu liveCD, will I have to stay configuring the network each time?
<the_one> karakth: make sure no-one's around :)
<karakth> Well the Librarian's seventy-something.
<karakth> Sometimes he mutters stuff when I open word.
(bob2/#ubuntu) if the network uses dhcp, it will be setup automatically
<the_one> bob2: schools and institutions usually have some fixed ips
(bob2/#ubuntu) my uni hands out ips from their class B with dhcp on some nets
<the_one> could have even MAC address restrictions
<the_one> not that it would matter
(bob2/#ubuntu) yeah, some bits have mac restrictions
<kensai> are Gnoppix live cd and warty livecd exactly the same?
<the_one> anyway, how is the ubuntu live cd? never tried it... is it good as a demo, I mean, does it offer at least the level of stability and consistenci that the hd install does?
(bob2/#ubuntu) it's the sameish
<karakth> I'm downloading the wart liveCD; I plan to distribute copies of it to my poor windows-using friends.
<the_one> would it be possible to have a ubuntu live cd with xine, totem-xine and libdvdcss2??
<the_one> ;)
(bob2/#ubuntu) if you want
<karakth> That is, if I find it's easy enough for my brother to use.
(bob2/#ubuntu) but no company is going to distribute it
<the_one> bob2: I guess I'd have to do it myself..
(bob2/#ubuntu) yes
<karakth> So, how easy is ubuntu to use?
<kent> karakth, it was easy enough for my brother to install. I walked him through on the phone, it was mostly a couple of "press enter" and your fine.  But he did not want to use windows, i guess that made it more easy
<netmonk> does anyone know how can I disable synchronizing the clock with ntp.ubuntuwhatever.org at boot time?
<karakth> kent: Only going to give people some LiveCDs to whet their appetite for linux ;)
<karakth> Many of my friends are still in denial and say that they're fine in Windows.
<kensai>  09:03:12 up 160 days,  7:39,  0 users,  load average: 0.15, 0.15, 0.13
(bob2/#ubuntu) netmonk: rm /etc/rcS.d/*ntpdate
<kent> karakth, when my brother got ADSL his windows managed to be usable for about a week, after that the computer went on its knees, it was slow and often crashed.  Thats not so good for a operating system :)
<karakth> kent: Any idea why it did that?
<kent> karakth, spyware and stuff.  As he's not so good ad administration and stuff, he never understood how to use a firewall, get updates and stuff. Just install a few apps from the internet and the computer will go nuts..   :(
<karakth> Ah
<robertj> kent: I admin a bunch of boxen that run XP, as well has having 3 XP boxes at home with no problems.
<kent> robertj, Well, yeah.. i never sad it was impossible, just that since my brother just wanted to use his computer, not admin it, HE thought windows was not good and wanted to try Linux.
<saltair> update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<gnobody> when did the CDs ship?
<gnobody> I reinstalled Windows XP and NTLDR overwrote Grub how do I get Grub back??
(bob2/#ubuntu) gnobody: the first set shipped a couple of weeks back
(bob2/#ubuntu) people in europe are getting theirs already
<gnobody> thanks bob2
<kandinski> hey, does ubuntu-live have a networkboot-server?
(bob2/#ubuntu) you mean tftpd?
(bob2/#ubuntu) I doubt it very much
<kandinski> knoppix's networkboot kernel does not reconginze my hard too well
<kandinski> PXE, I think
<kandinski> I am not very good, I admit
(bob2/#ubuntu) erm, server != "network boot kernel"
(bob2/#ubuntu) you want to boot ubuntu over the network?
<kandinski> my tabletpc is not usb-bootable and has no cd
<kent> gnobody, reboot using the ubuntu cd and run grub? perhaps you need to remount your harddrive as root before, dont know how to do that right now( / )
<gnobody> I have a mepis live cd would that help?
<gnobody> it can mount my drives
<kandinski> I need to install debian by network-boot so
(bob2/#ubuntu) kandinski: what are you trying to do?
<kandinski> install debian on my tabletpc
(bob2/#ubuntu) gnobody: mount your /, chroot into it, run "grub-install"
(bob2/#ubuntu) kandinski: ok.  so you're asking if you can install ubuntu using PXE?
<gnobody> k thanks bob
<kandinski> yes and no
<gnobody> Ill try that
<netmonk> bob2, is that all?
<kandinski> I want to install whatever debian, sarge or ubuntu
(bob2/#ubuntu) netmonk: ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) kandinski: they can all install using PXE
<kandinski> yes
<kandinski> but I need to use ubuntu to boot it
(bob2/#ubuntu) why?
<kandinski> because I don t know enough debian to set up a server myeslf
(bob2/#ubuntu) your hardware doesn't support PXE?
(bob2/#ubuntu) oh, you don't have a server at all
(bob2/#ubuntu) how could you boot anything then?
<kandinski> ok:
<kandinski> my tablet pc only boots off pxe. I don't know how to set up a server, so I usually do it via knoppix, but its kernel does not recognize my disk well. if ubuntu carries a preset pxe bootserver (as knoppix does) I would like to try it, as I think it recognizes my hardware.
<kandinski> I have a second pc.
(bob2/#ubuntu) how do you boot knoppix on it to begin with?
<kandinski> it craps out halfway
(bob2/#ubuntu) blah
<kandinski> boots but does not recongize IDE
(bob2/#ubuntu) how do you boot *anything* on it?
(bob2/#ubuntu) you don't have a pxe server
<kandinski> so that is why I ask whether ubuntu carries PXE server
<kandinski> as knoppix does
<kandinski> pc+knoppix==pxe server, just not good enough
<kandinski> so my question is:
<kandinski> pc+ubuntu==pxe server? (then I find out if it is good enough)
(sladen/#ubuntu) kandinski: that's a good idea.  Could you file a WISHLIST item on bugzilla.ubuntu.com ?
<kandinski> question: does ubuntu-live carry a pxe server?
<kandinski> yes, I will do that
<kandinski> thanks both of you
<kent> by the way, Ubuntu added som strings to Gnome that are not translated (not to swedish at least), are they beeing worked on for Hoary? It seems a bit weird to not translate them, since they dont seem to so many of them..
<demon666_nl> Does anyone know how to get a PATA RAID working using a VIA VT6410 chip in kernel 2.6.x ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) kent: patches welcome! ;-)
<the_one> bye guys, gotta go
(bob2/#ubuntu) demon666_nl: sure it's real raid?
(bob2/#ubuntu) adios
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kandinski: you should be able to install tftpd-hpa while running the live CD; I believe it's possible to install additional packages into the ramdisk
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kandinski: extra packages wouldn't fit on the live CD itself, but try installing it over the network
<[A] ndy80> hi
<[A] ndy80> where can I find the ncurses-devel ? I need them to make menuconfig, recompiling kernel
(bob2/#ubuntu) libncurses5-dev
<[A] ndy80> tnx :)
<kent> bob2, do ubuntu keep track of strings they have changed, and if they are accepted upstreams? if accepted upstream, i guess they will be translated in time..
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kent: a lot of string changes are branding changes, unfortunately
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kent: which obviously can't be accepted upstream
<kandinski> Kamion
<kandinski> the point of knoppix-terminalsever (or the future Ubuntu-terminalserver) is that people like me can use it without knowing much
<kandinski> if I could install and configure tftpd-hpa or whatnot I would be rolling my own
<kandinski> Kamion: two predecing lines are for you
<kandinski> kamion: the reason I am going the ubuntu way is I have been told your kernels are the best
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kandinski: a terminal server derivative of the live CD would be cool
<kandinski> kamion: couldn't it be the same CD?
<kandinski> kamion: how much space can this take?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) it can start out as a derivative and then get merged back in once it's been shown to work
(Kamion/#ubuntu) the live CD is unbelievably close to its space limits, I understand
<kandinski> priorities priorities
<kandinski> make 8-inch cds
<kandinski> heh
(Kamion/#ubuntu) I don't do anything live-CD-related myself, but lamont was trying to work out what to cut out just before the warty release
<zenwhen> I wasnt a live cd really bad
<zenwhen> want*
<zenwhen> I hope those free cds come soon.
<kandinski> anyway, you coming to Matar?
<kandinski> any of you?
(bob2/#ubuntu) yup
<kandinski> good!
<kandinski> I am looking for a really cheep penion
<zenwhen> Whats that?
<kandinski> pension, sorry
<kandinski> guesthouse
<kandinski> to stay in. looking forward to meeting you people.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) (pension in English means what you get paid after you retire)
<kandinski> yes, I am incredibly thick today
<Tsjoklat> hey zenwhen :)
<kandinski> (have not slept in order to meet a deadline)
<kandinski> in any case, I assume you guys will be staying at the main hotel, but if anyone needs a rilly cheap place, I am in Spain and looking for one for myself, so if you need a place just ask
(bob2/#ubuntu) there're some suggestions in the wiki
<kandinski> not cheap enough ;)
<kandinski> I will just add the one I find to the wiki
<kandinski> something with just a bed, shared facilities is ok
<ddepiano> Hey folks I've installed php, mysql, and apache as well as mod-php and php-mysql, but when I access a page I get a mysql_connect() function undefined error.  Is there something else I need to install?
<queuetue> ubuntu still uses xfree86?  Is there a repository I can use to switch that to xorg?
<mercurus> ddepiano, php-pear ?
<sfrank> win 3
(bob2/#ubuntu) queuetue: hoary uses x.org, warty xfree86
(bob2/#ubuntu) ddepiano: you're using apache1?
<ddepiano> bob2: no apache2
<queuetue> bob2, is hoary released?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) queuetue: April 2005
(bob2/#ubuntu) ddepiano: libapache2-mod-php4 is what you need
<ddepiano> bob2: I have that installed
<queuetue> So, ubuntu will use the xfree86 server until April?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) queuetue: the stable release, yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) queuetue: ubuntu's stable release, yes
(Kamion/#ubuntu) queuetue: we've already switched the development release; people are welcome to use that if they want to be beta testers
<queuetue> This really is debian under the covers, isn't it? ;)
(bob2/#ubuntu) yeah, 6 month release cycles and all
(Kamion/#ubuntu) well, hopefully our X.org packaging will be going back to Debian ...
<queuetue> Kamion, a) Is that as simple as switching apt repositories and dist-upgrading and b) how stable is the development release?
<daniels> Kamion: eventually, yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) queuetue: a) yes
(Kamion/#ubuntu) queuetue: b) varies
<xukun> guys is there an easy way of instaling freenx without upgrading to hoary. If I do that I get "freenx: Depends: nxagent
<xukun> Depends: nxproxy"
(Kamion/#ubuntu) I mean, we try not to make it totally eat everything, but we can't guarantee anything, particularly while we're automatically syncing from Debian unstable
<queuetue> That's really terrible - I had great feelings for ubuntu, but if you run 6 months out of date...  I was hoping it was a current, friendlier debian.
(bob2/#ubuntu) o/~ come on baby troll me harder
<kandinski> queuetue, heh
<kandinski> bo, you are missing the ikea key to assemble the quavave: 
<kandinski> quaver
<kandinski> bob2, I mean
<jdub> queuetue: ?
<jdub> queuetue: are you serious?
<kandinski> damn, I am really thick today. Ok, guys, leaving the tablet now, see you in Matar.
<queuetue> jdub, completely.  I'll agree it's better than the years that debian trails moden distros, but 6 months is forever in open source development...  And still on xfree86 - you're like a year behind many distros there.
<daniels> queuetue: are you suggesting that we release every day?
<jdub> queuetue: six months for a stable, supported release is better than every other distro.
<jdub> queuetue: we chose not to go with xorg for our first release because there was so much else to do -> we chose stability over freshness.
<queuetue> daniels, Not every day, just a lot more frequently.  Nm, I'm not here to complain or cause problems.  I just had different expectations.
<[A] ndy80> how can I configure sound under Ubuntu? I've SBLive128, it's recognized, but I can't ear any sound
(Kamion/#ubuntu) queuetue: what were you expecting? monthly?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) queuetue: I'm serious; I'm amazed you're expecting releases more than every six months to be quality *and* for us to get anything else done ...
<jdub> queuetue: it's hard enough stabilising and supporting a distro released every six months. :-)
<queuetue> Kamion, a lot of other distros maintain a stable platform and also release packages as they pass testing.
<daniels> queuetue: that's what hoary is for -- it's our development branch.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) queuetue: X.org doesn't actually provide much new yet anyway; we backported most of the driver patches to XFree86.
<daniels> queuetue: and it's public access.
<queuetue> Like I said, NM.  I don't want to be seen as just complainig.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) (for warty)
<xukun> [A] ndy80, cat /proc/asound/cards
<xukun> show me that
(Kamion/#ubuntu) queuetue: the compositing stuff is all very new and not so well-integrated yet
<queuetue> daniels, I wa sjust told that hoary isn't stable enough for regular use (stability ..varies I think was said.)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) stability of system is different from stability of distribution
(Kamion/#ubuntu) the first is "doesn't crash", the second is "doesn't change"
<daniels> queuetue: you'll note that every other distribution disclaims their development branches similarly; the only thing you can realistically support is a release, which we're doing faster than everyone else.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) the bulk of problems with hoary will be on upgrade
<jdub> hoary is fairly robust, but it is not stable. warty is robust and stable. :-)
(edd/#ubuntu) and rocking.
<seb128> speaking about stability, new nautilus bonobo-slayed ready to upload :p
<jdub> queuetue: hoary is 'dogfoodable'.
<queuetue> This conversation sounds really familiar - this really is debian, isn't it. :)  I'm going to leave because I'll soon incite everyone to riot.
<queuetue> Good luck with ubuntu.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) queuetue: if you're determined to see us that way, I'm sure you will, and you're welcome to it. :-)
<daniels> edd: dude!
<tyrano> hey
<tyrano> what do i need for 3ddesktop o_O
* Neill sees ubuntu as debian but fixed for desktop use.
<tyrano> fglx ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Neill: and servers!
<jdub> Neill: (but then, it's not desktop only)
<kandinski> Debian with a sane freeze process and release schedule
<daniels> tyrano: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<user__> howdy
<tyrano> ;O
<kandinski> I don't know about the technical part, but the above is my impression as J. Random User
<Wave> ubuntu is pretty groovy
<Wave> but Ive one problem
<kandinski> ah, and no hungups about only supporting the arches 99% of people really use
<kandinski> people running linux on s/390's would not really need somethink like ubuntu anyway
(bob2/#ubuntu) the extra archjes in debian don't hold up releases very much
(bob2/#ubuntu) imho
<kandinski> (am I right? I am just guessing that is the drive)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) bob2's right
<tyrano> sweet daniels, will that make DRI and hardware acceleration worktoo?
<kandinski> bob, Kamion, but do you realise that is the impression some of us get?
* jdub likes to think that ubuntu would make a fantastic distro for a mainframe vm.
<Wave> when I enter a dns server in /etc/resolv.conf it seems to disappear after a period of time
(bob2/#ubuntu) kandinski: yes
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kandinski: we all know people get that impression, but it really isn't what's happening
<davmor2> can anyone help I'm a newbie to linux and have a problem shuting down my pc it comes up with the line acpi_power_off called and stops but doesn't actually power off
<kandinski> then what does hold up the releases, do you think?
<jdub> Kamion: tends to keep debian off the bleeding edge here and there, though (kernel, glibc, etc)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jdub: with respect, not really
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jdub: new glibc breaks just as badly on i386
<daniels> tyrano: should do, but it's a little difficult to get working
(Kamion/#ubuntu) jdub: (not specifically, just in general)
<daniels> kandinski: (noting at this point that Kamion is a member of Debian's release team)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kandinski: serialisation, usually; stuff that one person needs to do depends on stuff somebody else needs to do which depends on stuff somebody else needs to do, and the person at the end of the chain is working in their spare time
<kandinski> (no offense meant, just talking out loud to refine my impressions of Debian)
<kandinski> Kamion: so the Ubuntu system is better because the buck stops at someone paid to do it?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) then when the last person gets their job done the next one up has gone on holiday
(Kamion/#ubuntu) etc.
<wood1> Is there an option in Evolution which enables us to create different Mail Accounts just like that in Thunderbird ?
<jdub> kandinski: the stopped bucks are better distributed :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Debian has a bit of a maintainer-lock problem, which we've just totally bypassed; that helps
<Wave> can anyone point me in the direction of adding a dns suffix in please :)
<jdub> wood1: in the settings, you can add any number of new mail accounts
(Kamion/#ubuntu) but really it's just increased coordination
(bob2/#ubuntu) suffix to what?
<Wave> resolve addresses
<kandinski> Kamion, and what about the "Ubuntu will not scale to 10.000 packages" meme?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Wave: /etc/resolv.conf
(bob2/#ubuntu) "search foo.com"
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kandinski: there's a reason the Ubuntu core developers aren't planning to attempt to support universe
<xukun> davmor2, you need the apm module, I think its samething like" modprobe apm
<riffic> this war is not winnable
<xukun> not sure
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kandinski: we'll see how it goes as new community developers come online to do that work
(bob2/#ubuntu) xukun: are you sure davmor2 needs it?
<wood1> jdub, what I meant was that I want my different Email Accounts to have it's own folders and settings
(lamont/#ubuntu) Kamion: the liveCD contains ~80-100MB of WinFOSS, which could certainly go.
<wood1> Just like Thunderbird
(lamont/#ubuntu) but it's at 646MB, of the 650 permitted
<xukun> davmor2, ist an old pc?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) lamont: true, but that's a big feature to lose ...
<daniels> lamont: ah, dude!
<jdub> wood1: for anything other than pop, yes.
<jdub> wood1: they'll be in separate trees
<daniels> lamont: do we have any ia64 boxes set up I could get an X test build spinning 'round on?
<jdub> wood1: but pop comes in to your local box
<davmor2> xukun amd athlon 2000xp self built
<kandinski> what is WinFOSS?
<xukun> bob2, no I,m not, its just that I had the same problem with my pc, and you told me to add that module
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kandinski: at the same time, we couldn't possibly do what we're doing without Debian; no way could we have written the installer ourselves, for example
<jdub> kandinski: windows free software apps
<jdub> debian is our ROCK
<xukun> davmor2, then I dont think you need that module
<f_favila> davmor2,  have you tried "halt -p" in a shell?
<krischan> Hello everyone.
(sladen/#ubuntu) lamont: I really like the WinFOSS stuff;  I think it's an important (and unique) feature than shouldn't be lost, if possible
<davmor2> how do I remove a module and do I need to reconfigure if so how?
<tyrano> it didnt work :(
<kandinski> jdub: ah, in Spain we like it with an L for"libre"": FLOSS
(lamont/#ubuntu) sladen: right.  but for a derivative, there is space to do stuff as well
(sladen/#ubuntu) lamont: ah yes, indeed
(lamont/#ubuntu) daniels: dunno if the ia64 porting machine is there yet, but if you have source for me, I could task one of the buildd's, as long as we're still in bootstrap mode, I guess.
<davmor2> xukun how do I remove a module and do I need to reconfigure if so how?
<krischan> It seems I have a serious problem with my X server. At startup I get a message that goes "There already appears to be an X server running on display :0 ...".
<daniels> lamont: will I be able to get the build tree afterwards?
(sladen/#ubuntu) lamont: maybe that should even be documented (''ensuring Ubuntu keepes the 100MB of Windows stuff ensures that derivities will always have 100MB of free space'')
<zenwhen> hi Tsjoklat
<zenwhen> :)
<Tsjoklat> :)
<zenwhen> how goes it this morning?
(lamont/#ubuntu) kandinski: www.theopencd.org
<tyrano> anyone know how i can rememedy this
<tyrano> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<tyrano> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<Tsjoklat> digesting my breakfast zenwhen... then have to tackle the removal of my homedir... you?
<krischan> I only can start up X by logging in over a console, then 'sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock' and then 'startx'. Everytime I reboot the machine the problem appears again.
(lamont/#ubuntu) sladen: I don't know that it's guaranteed to remain, but we do want to keep it.
(bob2/#ubuntu) krischan: you're using k3b?
<zenwhen> eating an egg, wondering why you are removing your homedir
(lamont/#ubuntu) in fact, that's where the give came for the warty CD (was at 656MB or so, until we removed Celestia from the WinFOSS component)
<Tsjoklat> gthumb hates me as of late
<Tsjoklat> so does changing background
<Tsjoklat> has to do with that blasted utf8
<krischan> bob2: Yes, but not recently.
<RubenV> Tsjoklat: it's not blasted
<RubenV> it's blessed
<RubenV> if it works :)
<Tsjoklat> good argumentation Ruben :)
<zenwhen> ;-;
<Tsjoklat> but  yeah it is either moving redoing homedir zenwhen or reinstalling
<ACEa> is it worth going from Debian unstable/experimental to Ubuntu ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) krischan: are you running other X apps as root?
<Tsjoklat> hey mercurus_
<RubenV> ACEa: yes
<zenwhen> I havent had a single issue with Ubuntu that I actually had to troubleshoot yet.
<RubenV> definitly
<ACEa> RubenV what is better in ubuntu ? at the moment
<zenwhen> Most things were issues I saw in a howto before I got the the point of noticing them.
<Tsjoklat> waa
<zenwhen> to*
(sladen/#ubuntu) lamont: depending on OOo translations on the CD, I managed to scrap back 50MB-100MB before by evil fiddling.  Might have a look at that in Spain again
<mercurus_> gah, got ISDN modem replaced because it wasn't connecting ... and now I have attrocious packet loss :x
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen my problem all started when I changed from ISO to UTF
<zenwhen> OH
(Kamion/#ubuntu) you do know that X.org has UTF-8 problems, I hope
<Tsjoklat> I do
<zenwhen> Bad gir; >:(
<zenwhen> l
(Kamion/#ubuntu) as I believe has been mentioned before :)
(lamont/#ubuntu) sladen: korean fonts will give you about 14MB more.. :-)
<RubenV> ACEa: it fits together
<Tsjoklat> heaps of them
<zenwhen> lmarf
<davmor2> can any one tell me please how do I remove a module and do I need to reconfigure if so how?
<Tsjoklat> :)
(sladen/#ubuntu) lamont: another option would be only shipping the Win32 on the pressed-CDs, where 80-85 minute CD aren't a problem
(Kamion/#ubuntu) Tsjoklat: unlikely to be lots of them, just a couple of things that manifest in lots of places
(Kamion/#ubuntu) sladen: you suggested that for install CDs, too ... I'd advance the same argument against :)
<Tsjoklat> ok correction: it has heaps of issues in lots of places
(lamont/#ubuntu) sladen: these CD's are pressed CD's.  and the limit was 650MB...  Using bigger CD's is certainly an option..
<krischan> bob2: Like what? I'm not completely sure, but I don't think so.
<zenwhen> I need to get one of those little 3 inch cd's for this: http://www.sysresccd.org/systools.en.php
(bob2/#ubuntu) krischan: like anything that you ran as root with su
(sladen/#ubuntu) Kamion: I think it
(sladen/#ubuntu) Kamion: I think it's a possiblity on the livecd since that's a pre-installed image---I agree it's maybe nuts for the installed CD
<krischan> bob2: Well, I recently updated Ubuntu from Warty to Hoary over a root console, besides that I always use 'sudo'.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) sladen: I think the main point is: surely you don't propose that the first testing of the actual live CD as released should be with a pressed CD? :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) rolling testing is important
<zenwhen> Whats being discussed? The hoary liveCD?
<wood1> I see
(sladen/#ubuntu) Kamion: most people are probably burning onto 80minute CDs anyway.  The win32 part could be added at the last minute---it'd actually keep the size of the ISOs down for the testers
(Kamion/#ubuntu) sladen: my debian-cd mailbox disagrees
(Kamion/#ubuntu) you're also assuming that the testers aren't interested in the win32 part
* RubenV doesn't have 80min cds
<RubenV> i burn on cdrw
<RubenV> and those are 650
(bob2/#ubuntu) I'm not even sure where to buy 70 minute cds anymore
<kandinski> sorry, phone
<zenwhen> I cant buy them anywhere.
<RubenV> also, i'm not sure if all systems handle those big cds well
<kandinski> what is the rationale for including winfoss in a linux cd?
<kandinski> I mean, can't win people find their own FLOSS?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kandinski: it's a live CD, so it's the sort of thing you take with you to demonstrate stuff
<daniels> kandinski: get people who don't want to jump over to ubuntu just yet introduced to open source products like firefox and openoffice
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kandinski: so it's nice if you can drop it into a Windows machine and have the applications demonstrated
<kandinski> ok, so you can demonstrate interoperation and that
<zenwhen> The thought is that getting a taste of open source software and becoming aclimated to using it will make the transition to linux easier.
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kandinski: since applications are what real people *actually* care about
<krischan> bob2: I just checked how many GDMs I have running by 'ps waux | grep gdm'. There apperas to be running to times '/usr/bin/gdm'. Could that be the problem?
<kandinski> yep, it is not for people who would use them but for advocates to demonstrate
(Kamion/#ubuntu) right
<kandinski> funny rationale, I was thinking as a USER!
<kandinski> heh, but I understand it as well
(bob2/#ubuntu) krischan: don't know, sorry, try asking on the user list
(Kamion/#ubuntu) well, I'm thinking of the majority of computer users; there are certainly exceptions
<krischan> bob2: I'll do that, seems to be an interesting problem. Thanks for breaking your head over it anyway! :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) I suspect we're still at a point where most people on this channel are not typical users :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) you're welcome, sorry I've got no idea :)
<hbillo_> hellow all
<daniels> jdub's mum does not lurk on #ubuntu ;)
(bob2/#ubuntu) haha
<hbillo_> some one can give me a burning software that i can install on hoary ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) nautilus can burn cds
<zenwhen> typical users? typical users dont use irc for anything but movies and mp3s.
<kandinski> yes, I am only halfway typical
<kent> hbillo_, k3b?
<Tsjoklat> oh is that what I am suppose to be doing zenwhen
<zenwhen> yes, that and making :* faces and flirting with boys.
<zenwhen> o;
<zenwhen> jk ;)
<xukun> my lspci shows this card: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF. Do I need to install the ati drivers or this should do?
<daniels> xukun: the ati drivers don't support your card; the ones you already have support your card's full capabilities
<Tsjoklat> brb
<xukun> daniels, its just that its: 1285 frames in 5.0 seconds = 257.000 FPS
<xukun> bit too slow
<daniels> the r128 is not a speedy card
<daniels> and glxgears is a bad benchmark
<daniels> don't ever use it as a benchmark, unless you can tell the difference and watch it often
<daniels> use how well it goes in games you play or whatever instead
<daniels> far more useful
<xukun> I see
(bob2/#ubuntu) a r128 is like the trident of the 21st century
<xukun> bob2, I wont be playing any games on this machine, so I think its ok
<daniels> xukun: so why do you mind? :)
<xukun> daniels, never mind now
<xukun> after upgrading to hoary to I need to remove the xfree staff?
<tyrano> :|
<tyrano> can i upgrade just xorg instead of entire hoary tree ;O
<Gwildor|GoingHom> new ubuntu based live cd out
<tyrano> i must make 3ddesktop work :|
<daniels> tyrano: why do you want xorg?
<daniels> xukun: you should, yes
<Gwildor|work> tis called beatrix
<tyrano> because i cannot get dri to work :|
<daniels> tyrano: if you're running ati, you won't get fglrx working on xorg
<daniels> only xfree8y6
<tyrano> because my card is too new ;O
<tyrano> oh
<tyrano> ;[
<tyrano> so...i cant have 3ddesktop then :(
<tyrano> oh i see
<tyrano> i must wait until ati releases a driver for x.org 6.8 :|
<tyrano> how sad
<TheHorse13> can anyone tell me if ubuntu has a service manager like chkconfig in RedHat?
<Neill> is there any easy way (like a meta-package thingy) to get from a custom install to a normal install.
<Neill> e.g install the desktop
<daniels> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TheHorse13> would that fux0r the synaptic method?
<daniels> 'the synaptic method'?
<TheHorse13> ive seen the command line apt-get cause the smart update in synaptic update
<TheHorse13> to get all silly
<Neill> daniels: thanks
<TheHorse13> anyway, can anyone tell me the easiest method to enable/disable services in ubuntu? im not a debian user and im a RH migrator
<daniels> TheHorse13: should be fine
<TheHorse13> k
<TheHorse13> in YOPER it got confused and caused major conflicts
<TheHorse13> one of the reasons im testing ubuntu now
<TheHorse13> hmmm
<TheHorse13> anyone?
(bob2/#ubuntu) sysv-rc-conf
(bob2/#ubuntu) update-rc.d
(bob2/#ubuntu) rcconf
(bob2/#ubuntu) ksysc
(bob2/#ubuntu) gnome service manager
<TheHorse13> ahhh
<TheHorse13> excellent
<TheHorse13> thanks
<dimgr> does ubuntu become simply debian after an install? its has gnome but it will let me install fluxbox manually right... ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) no, it becomes ubuntu
(bob2/#ubuntu) and yes
<linux_mafia> speaking of controlling services, any of you guys use file-rc ?
<ploum> Hi
<ploum> anybody know how to use transset ? There's no man page
<king_arthur> ploum: Hi, what's transset? :-)
<daniels> ploum: run it, click on a window you want to make transparent or opaque
<daniels> marvel as it becomes transparent or opaque, if you're running a compositing manager
<FireCat> Has anyone here ever used the resolvconf package?
<ploum> king_arthur, the new toy provided by daniels for hoary's geeks
<RubenV> cool trick:
<ploum> Thx daniels , I wasn't running xcompmgr
<RubenV> transset -c
(bob2/#ubuntu) xcompmgr is not built on ppc yet
(bob2/#ubuntu) shock/horror
<RubenV> or is it xcompmgr -c
<king_arthur> ploum: what does it do?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) bob2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/x/xcompmgr/1.1.1+cvs.20041109-0ubuntu2/xcompmgr_1.1.1+cvs.20041109-0ubuntu2_20041124-1406-powerpc-successful
<daniels> bob2: wfm on i386
<Gwildor|work> bob2, how do you manage to be so active in 2 rooms?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) it seems to be built
(bob2/#ubuntu) hrm, guess I should apt-get update before sniping
<ploum> king_arthur, it makes your windows transparent
<ploum> daniels, thx, it works :-)
<daniels> ploum: no worries
<ploum> But there's a bug (maybe) with xcompmgr
<king_arthur> I see, same as on the mac OSX...
<ploum> When you use xcompmgr, windows can overlap the gnome-panel
<ploum> (even if you stop xcompmgr)
<daniels> ploum: yah, known bug
<ploum> ok, thank you
<ploum> is it a way to specify to all nautilus et xterm must always be transparent ?
<[A] ndy80> hi, I've a problem with my soundcard. I've a soundblaster live! How can I configure it under ubuntu?
(bob2/#ubuntu) it should be already configured
(bob2/#ubuntu) why do you think it isn't?
<[A] ndy80> because I cannot ear any sound
<suchit> I am having problems doing an aptitude install qmail - 0 packages found...i have already updated aptitude and received most packages
<[A] ndy80> I play an mp3 or a .ogg with xmms
<[A] ndy80> and I ear nothing
(bob2/#ubuntu) suchit: qmail isn't in ubuntu
(bob2/#ubuntu) or debian
<ploum> [A] ndy80, do you have any error ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) or any other distro, really
<suchit> same error with sendmail
<[A] ndy80> ploum: no errors
<ploum> It's funny to play with transparency AND expocity
(bob2/#ubuntu) sendmail isn't in main
(bob2/#ubuntu) ubuntu's default MTA is postfix
<kent> how do i make it so that i can su to root in a normal way? which file is it i should edit?
<[A] ndy80> it seems that xmms is playing it (I see the waves on display)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) suchit: ye gods, pick the two worst MTAs out there, why don't you? :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) which you already have installed
<ploum> [A] ndy80, are you sur the sound is not mutted ?
<gen> mutted
(bob2/#ubuntu) kent: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<jpvcx> ploum: i agree
<suchit> Well i have to install an MTA as a relay host please suggest
(bob2/#ubuntu) suchit: you have postfix installed already
(Kamion/#ubuntu) postfix is already installed; you could configure it
<suchit> ok thanks...let me try! :)
<ploum> kent, no file to edit
<[A] ndy80> ploum: it's not mute
<ploum> just set a password for root
<ploum> [A] ndy80, run alsamixer in a console. Do you see any MM on top of bars ?
<MagicFab> I'd like to install freepops, available for Debian at http://freepops.sourceforge.net/en/download-linux.shtml
<kent> bob2, sudo -s   whas the thing i was looking for. thanks.
<MagicFab> how can I determine which repository  is appropriate ?
(bob2/#ubuntu) man it'd be great if people got stuff uploaded into Debian instead of making random unsupported repositories
<[A] ndy80> ploum: now it works, I used gnomemixer.
<MagicFab> it's making its way, as you may read on the link I just provided
<ploum> [A] ndy80, glad that it works
<MagicFab> Not sure why it's not there yet... that's why I am asking :D
<Moof> geesh, the conference is going on a bit long
(bob2/#ubuntu) 2 weeks is long??
<kent> Im trying to mount an iso with "mount -o loop blaha.iso /home/user/tmp/ but i get an error about "not a directory" from mount. Why? I translated the message from swedish to english..
<kent> I know that directory exists.
<Moof> bob2: keeping in mind that some of us have to take holiday time to go, then yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) Moof: only go for part of it
(bob2/#ubuntu) kent: ls -ld /home/user/tmp/
<Moof> bob2: probably. I'll see what train fares are like
<[A] ndy80> thanks anyway
<Moof> are there any particular days that big things are going on?
<[A] ndy80> :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) there's a semi-schedule on the wiki
<Moof> yeah
(bob2/#ubuntu) hm, hasn't been finalised yet
<Moof> ah well
<kent> bob2, drwxr-xr-x    2 madhawks madhawks  ...    I should be able to mount it to a normal directory shouldn't i?
(bob2/#ubuntu) suck
(bob2/#ubuntu) yes
<Moof> I'll look next week. if I see soemthing that peaks my interest, then I'll probably take a train down
(bob2/#ubuntu) are you root?
<Moof> ok, how UTF-8able is warty?
(bob2/#ubuntu) mostly
(bob2/#ubuntu) but not supportably
<kent> bob, yes. im root. i used sudo -l
<Moof> cos I'm tryign to build a samba file server. And it serves files with spanish file names.
<dimgr> how is ubuntu different than other debian distros?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Moof: that should be fine
(bob2/#ubuntu) dimgr: 6 month release cycle, employs the best debian people around
<Moof> Samba 3 supports unicode translation, but I'd like to keep it all in utf-8, as it makes life easier all round, especially if I upgrade it to hary in 6 months' time
<evan> hi, I just installed Ubuntu using a Knoppix CD and automouting CDs causes hdc (not the CD by its volume name) to appear on the desktop
<Neill> dimgr: It has a well defined release cycle
<evan> Opening hdc gives me some odd stuff
<Moof> bob2: is the a utf-8isation guide anywhere?
<Neill> which will result in stable releases every 6 months
<Moof> tryign to get the console, and gnome to support utf-8 file names
(bob2/#ubuntu) Moof: not that I know of
<evan> While unmounting hdc and then opening the CD via "Disks" yields what you'd expect
<evan> Anyone know what's going on?
<dimgr> i read that it uses just sudo for root access. WIll i be able t set up a root account and my useraccount like in any other distro?
<evan> The relevant fstab line is /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom  auto   user,noauto,exec,ro 0 0
(bob2/#ubuntu) dimgr: if you insist, yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) dimgr: but why?
<dimgr> why use just sudo though
(bob2/#ubuntu) why not?
(bob2/#ubuntu) wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dimgr> i guess im just used to the idea of so-pass-root
(bob2/#ubuntu) yeah
<dimgr> and in order to use my wireless i have to set up ndiswrapper right?
<dimgr> im going to install it on my laptop
(bob2/#ubuntu) yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) there's a guide for that on the website
<dimgr> i know how to set up ndiswrapper
<Moof> also, is there likely to be a SWAT package upgrade in universe?
(bob2/#ubuntu) dimgr: you know how to set it up on ubuntu?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Moof: is there a newer version in sid?
<dimgr> is it different ??
(bob2/#ubuntu) dimgr: read the guide
<Moof> bob2: there's a newer version of samba in ubuntu-main
(bob2/#ubuntu) Moof: of swat, I mean
<Moof> I don't know.
<Moof> but given that swat relies on samba, surely it should be using the ubuntu samba package?
(bob2/#ubuntu) weren't you asking about swat?
<Moof> yes
<Moof> swat is part of samba
<Moof> it's in the same source tree
<Mitario> hmm, what was that unofficial well known mono repo for hoary again?
(bob2/#ubuntu) tseng's
<Mitario> yeah that one
<Mitario> someone has an apt line?
<Moof> swat: Depends: samba (= 3.0.7-1ubuntu6) but 3.0.7-1ubuntu6.2 is to be installed
<pepsi_> asdfzxv31337
<pepsi_> hrm
<micsch> who can me explain, why i can a do dmin work with my default user-account?
(bob2/#ubuntu) Mitario: google, "tseng sources.list"
(bob2/#ubuntu) micsch: because of sudo
<Moof> I assume the 6.2 is a security update or something
<micsch> what's with the security?
<Moof> though I have no easy way of knowing
<Moof> is there a ubuntu equivalent of packages.debian.org?
(bob2/#ubuntu) no
(bob2/#ubuntu) micsch: ?
<micsch> bob2, that's  not secure
<Moof> bob2: is this something I can file a bug on, or am I gonna be told to go away cos it's a universe package?
<micsch> by default @ bob2
<evan> Anyone know why I'm getting "/media/hdc" instead of "/media/cdrom" created when I insert a CD?
(bob2/#ubuntu) micsch: yes it is
(bob2/#ubuntu) evan: ask on the user list
(bob2/#ubuntu) Moof: it's probably waiting for a rebuild
(bob2/#ubuntu) lamont: swat (universe) and samba are out of sync, will that get fixed automatically?
<Moof> bob2: is there a way to check?
<micsch> bob2, a normal user can create acounts, do you think that's secure?
(bob2/#ubuntu) micsch: yes
(bob2/#ubuntu) micsch: since only the first user has sudo access by default
(bob2/#ubuntu) and the first user had physical access to the machine
(bob2/#ubuntu) so they own it anyway
<micsch> i see
(bob2/#ubuntu) Moof: asking lamont like I just diud :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) if you don't want that user to have sudo access, disable it
<micsch> i did this.
<Moof> bob2: ok ;)
* Moof uses apt-get src --build in the meantime
* [A] ndy80 riavvia
<kandinski> Moof, hey
<kandinski> you not coming for Matar?
<kandinski> 
<hacim> is there an ubuntu ppc port?
(bob2/#ubuntu) yes
<Moof> kandinski: I'll try for some of the second week
<Moof> it turns out i'm int he UK the first week
<noneus>  /j #gentoo.de
<Moof> but I might see if I can squeeze a couple fo days off twork and turn up thursday
<Moof> of the second week
<Trancan_er> woah
<Trancan_er> Ubuntu  don't even have plans to support KDE?
<Trancan_er> ?
<Gwildor|work> good
<gen> I hate KDE
<RuffianSoldier> i love it
<RuffianSoldier> and gnome
<RuffianSoldier> the same
<RuffianSoldier> You can Apt-get kde Trancan_er
(bob2/#ubuntu) Trancan_er: there are no plans to support openbox, either
<gen> yeah, it's not like you can't use it, they just may not help you if you have problems with it :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) bastards
<kandinski> Moof, I am going on the 7th and 8th, I think
<kandinski> I still have to confirm
<kandinski> Moof: I would love to meet you there. Bring some moose jerky.
<gen> moose jerky :D
<Trancan_er> bob2 I don't even know what Openbox is
<Trancan_er> What is openbox?
<Trancan_er> I know ubunto has no plans to support kDE
<Moof> kandinski: moose jerky?
(bob2/#ubuntu) it's yet another random window manager
<kagou> hi
<Trancan_er> bob okay
<Moof> kandinski: do you have the right Moof? Englsihman workign in Spain?
<RuffianSoldier> Openbox is the original Fluxbox basically
<kandinski> mooof: dried meat of the arctic moose for human consumption
<gen> it's also nice and minimal, compared to bloat gnome and kde
<kandinski> no I don't
<Moof> kandinski: ah.
<kandinski> I thought I had a Spaniard working in Finland
<kandinski> woops
<srid> amazing! 284 people!
<gen> how is that amazing?
<kandinski> sorry, I thought you were my friend data, who often uses moof as a nick
<Moof> kandinski: hi, I'm the *other* Moof who's english and workign in Spain.
<Agrajag> hell, #gentoo has 885
<srid> gen: it's fairly a new distro
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) moof is the sound a dogcow makes, right?
<Moof> Treenaks: aye
<saltair> debian 806
<gen> srid, not just any distro
<Moof> Treenaks: though I'm ashamed to say I dont' currently own any apple hardware
<gen> :)
<deFrysk> m00h
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogcow :)
<deFrysk> mp3roaster rocks
<deFrysk> no need for k3b
<eruin> eh
<eruin> you need rhythmbox 0.9 and coaster
<kandinski> Moof, will love to see you there anyway
<philipp_> hi everybosy i just installed ubuntu linux and totem-xine too watch some dvd's the problem is that I have no sound, the strange thing is that xine plays the dvd with sound all right, can anyone help me?
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) one outputs via esd, the other one doesn't?
<davmor2> hi can anyone tell this complete linux beginner how to delete the acpi packages and reconfigure my system so it doesn't use them please
(bob2/#ubuntu) you don't want to delete them
(bob2/#ubuntu) what are you trying to do?
<philipp_> Treenaks: but do you know how to change it
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) philipp_: in the preferences window?
<davmor2> bob2 when I try to shut down it gets to the line acpi_power_off called and just stops but my pc doesn't power down
(bob2/#ubuntu) ok then
(bob2/#ubuntu) how would removing the acpi packages help that?
<philipp_> Treenaks: there is know option in the preference window of totem
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) it sounds more like an acpi table (bios) bug to me
(Treenaks/#ubuntu) philipp_: I don't know then, sorry
<daniels> davmor2: acpi still isn't actually necessarily causing a problem here
<davmor2> bob2 I don't know I'm a newbie just want my system to shutdown when i want it to
(bob2/#ubuntu) davmor2: ok, so say that :)
<philipp_> Treenaks: as far as I know totem-xine uses the xine engine with the xine configuration files
<philipp_> is this right
<philipp_> ?
<davmor2> daniels what could be the problem then I have use fedora core 2 had no problem then downgraded to fedora core 3 which had the same problem and have now upgraded to ubuntu which also has the same problem
<Pugio> can anybody recommend a good password manager? somethign with password aging
<karakth> Hmm I need to pass off "computers" as a valid hobby akin to stamp collecting for this Award Scheme thing I'm doing. I also need proof that I'm doing this hobby. Any idea what arguments I can bring up to show that computers are a valid hobby?
<Pugio> you're using linux
<Pugio> end of story
(Kamion/#ubuntu) karakth: I wouldn't call it "computers"; "programming" would be better
(Kamion/#ubuntu) (assuming that's true)
<karakth> Well
(Kamion/#ubuntu) computers themselves aren't a hobby any more than watching TV is a hobby; you'd need more specifics
<karakth> I haven't had time to program since summer.
* FTTP is suing linus
<FTTP> cause im using linux
<FTTP> :P
<Pugio> good luck with that
<FTTP> l8r
<FTTP> kidding
<socomm> FTTP: get in line.
<FTTP> i aint sco!
<clockorange> anyone heard of 'Wired'
<Pugio> does anybody know of any good/decent password utility?
<FTTP> socomm:  lol
<karakth> What I do mostly is tweak for more speed...
(bob2/#ubuntu) clockorange: the silly magazine?
<FTTP> socomm:  new build of ubuntu out today?
<karakth> But I can't prove that can I?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) not really, you'd need to produce something you'd done
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: every day
<socomm> FTTP: looks that way.
<philipp_> I have no sound in totem-xine if i start it from the menu but there is sound if i start it from the console can anybody help?
<FTTP> socomm:  Which is newer, .1?
<clockorange> bob2, No no ;) - look: http://bloodshed.net/wired/
<FTTP> the .1 one is listed before the last one tho
<FTTP> 20041122/
<FTTP> 20041124.1/
<FTTP> 20041124
<FTTP> i would assume the 1124.1 is newer
<FTTP> but
<FTTP> 1124 is listed AFTER
<socomm> karakth: do you see computers as a hobby?
<FTTP> so? which one is newer? :)
(bob2/#ubuntu) .1
<socomm> FTTP: I'm guessing .1 :^/
<socomm> FTTP: Check the time stamps.
(bob2/#ubuntu) apache's sort order is wrong in that case
<FTTP> socomm:  Ok will do
<FTTP> Nov 24 13:00:13 UTC 2004 = 1124.1
<socomm> karakth: try narrowing down to something especific like collecting pr0n, reading through wikipedia, blogging, chatting, etc ...
(Kamion/#ubuntu) yes, .1 is newer
<FTTP> Wed Nov 24 08:50:39 UTC 2004 = 1124
(Kamion/#ubuntu) I built it by hand
<FTTP> oh you built it ?
<FTTP> :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) yes
<FTTP> ok
(Kamion/#ubuntu) wanted to pull in the new debian-installer
<FTTP> kamion:  I tried the older one, wouldnt run xserver and killed my windows mbr
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: watch out though, I just found a serious bug in hardware detection
<FTTP> kamion:  I got my windows back up
(Kamion/#ubuntu) introduced by me, unfortunately
<karakth> socomm: Hmm
<FTTP> kamion:  is there a way to load the release without using a bootloader?
<FTTP> i have 2 hds
<FTTP> the only problem is the bootloader
(Kamion/#ubuntu) you have to use a bootloader of some kind
<FTTP> shucks
<davmor2> can someone please let me know how to sort my not shutting down computer problem please
<FTTP> kamion:  the new debian installer is nice
<FTTP> fixes alot of bugs tho
(Kamion/#ubuntu) yeah
<FTTP> i saw the debian sarge one that just came out
<FTTP> at least ubuntu will be based on the new one :)
<FTTP> thats a good thing
<gen> always
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: indeed, we're still merging regularly
<kensai> FTTP, and it finally includes 2.6 kernel ;)
<FTTP> kamion:  do i have to have the installer install the bootloader or can i use my own?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) kensai: has done for *ages* in sarge
<FTTP> i want to test all the development releases, without messing up my bootloader :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: in expert mode you can tell it not to install a bootloader
<FTTP> kamion but i still have to get into it
<FTTP> and i boot right into windows
<FTTP> so i can use my own which will work with linux right?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) up to you
<gen> people still use windows?
<FTTP> kamion:  I had bad problems with grub lately
(Kamion/#ubuntu) you won't get the benefit of the automatic bootloader configuration
<FTTP> and windows xp
(Kamion/#ubuntu) if there's a problem with what our installer sets up by default, we would prefer to know about it so we can attempt to fix it
<FTTP> development and non development releses
<FTTP> kamion i reported the grub bug
<FTTP> noone ever replied tho yet on that one
(Kamion/#ubuntu) I just always let it install the bootloader; it always detects all my other operating systems so it doesn't matter
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: bug number?
<FTTP> kamion:  Good question, hold on
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: since you don't have a real name in /whois I can't search myself
<FTTP> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3861
<FTTP> 3861
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: I don't understand how the manner in which Windows is booted could possibly affect its performance
<FTTP> kamion it did tho
<FTTP> could be a microsoft thing
<FTTP> intentional who knows
(Kamion/#ubuntu) perhaps something to do with drive ordering
<FTTP> kamion:  Its not just slowness, it also with some linux distro kills the file
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: compare bug #1527
<FTTP> so windows tries to load and cant
<FTTP> this happened multiple times
<FTTP> theres definitely an issue
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: "it also with some linux distro kills the file" => the grammar there is bad enough that I can't understand it I'm afraid
<eruin> looks like xorg have had trouble with their cvs
(Kamion/#ubuntu) or unclear enough, or something :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: those are likely to be unrelated problems FYI
<FTTP> kamion:  In other words ill load up and it will be missing the file
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: what file?
<FTTP> kamion:  some file in /system32/
<FTTP> in windows
<FTTP> its prolly a windows bug
<FTTP> but
(Kamion/#ubuntu) uh, that means the filesystem is corrupted, it's definitely nothing to do with the bootloader
<FTTP> microsoft wont fix it, they dont want to work with linux
<FTTP> no
<gen> yeah i was about to say that
<FTTP> file system is fine
(Kamion/#ubuntu) or some other problem
(Kamion/#ubuntu) I'm absolutely certain that this is not the bootloader
<FTTP> kamion:  It only happens when i install linux
<FTTP> kamion:  Its prolly a microsoft intentional ploy so i wouldnt use linux
(Kamion/#ubuntu) yes, but installing Linux does all sorts of things
(Kamion/#ubuntu) no, most people don't have this problem
<FTTP> kamion:  I have a dell 8300 system
<FTTP> there is no problems with filesystem
(Kamion/#ubuntu) that doesn't mean an awful lot to me I'm afraid
(Kamion/#ubuntu) filesystems are totally independent of who you bought the machine from
<gen> it's a dell, what more is there to say
<kent> You could let windows keep the MBR and boot from a floppy.
<FTTP> kamion:  My file system is fine, it only gets corrupted when i install linux
(Kamion/#ubuntu) grub-install '(hd0)' is certainly a possibility
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: I was suggesting that the process of looking at the Windows partition in Linux might be corrupting something
<FTTP> kamion i dont know
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: please don't be so defensive, I'm not throwing stones at your system
<FTTP> kamion:  Im not accusing you of anything
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: I'm trying to work out where the problem might be
<daniels> eruin: what's wrong with x.org's cvs?
<eruin> daniels: http://freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2004-November/004666.html
<daniels> eruin: yes, that was then
<FTTP> kamion:  did i accuse you of anything?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) eruin: daniels was up late for a good bit of last week dealing with that
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: no, I didn't say you did
<daniels> eruin: and now, the CVS is up in its post-compromise state, all clean
<FTTP> kamion:  I was just saying that my system system is fine, and if i install linux (multiple distros) thats when i have the problem
<FTTP> how is that being defensive?
<FTTP> thats my issue
<eruin> daniels: my condolances ;)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: yes, and I'm trying to say that while that's an interesting data point it doesn't really help me solve the problem. :-)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) 18:15 < FTTP> kamion:  I have a dell 8300 system
(Kamion/#ubuntu) 18:15 < FTTP> there is no problems with filesystem
(Kamion/#ubuntu) that really doesn't help for instance
<FTTP> kamion:  Its not the file system
<FTTP> kamion:  i ran all the tools
<FTTP> i checked that already
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: dude, filesystems can be corrupted by the process of installation, in theory; they are not immutable objects
<FTTP> kamion i understand , HOWEVER i checked that
(Kamion/#ubuntu) ok, but that doesn't explain why a file is missing?
<FTTP> kamion:  That i dont know :)
<FTTP> kamion:  right
(Kamion/#ubuntu) all I have to go on is your comment that you've tracked the problem down to a missing file
(Kamion/#ubuntu) "so i
(Kamion/#ubuntu) had to run a chkdsk /p and it found and corrected errors"
<FTTP> ok so whats the next diagnostic step?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) that's from your bug report!
(Kamion/#ubuntu) you've *said* that the filesystem had problems
<FTTP> kamion:  errr let me rephrase that
(Kamion/#ubuntu) and you've said that correcting those with the chkdsk tool fixed the problem
<FTTP> the file system was not corrupted TILL i installed linux
(Kamion/#ubuntu) ok, I got that, that's perfectly clear
<FTTP> before i installed linux i checked my filesystems
<FTTP> to see if that was the issue
<daniels> that could well just be sheer bad luck
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: stop
<FTTP> ok now that its clear
<FTTP> what can the problem be?
<FTTP> and how can i diagnose it further?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: I understand the following: your system was fine before you installed Linux; the process of installation broke the Windows filesystem; running the Windows filesystem repair tools fixed the issue
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: you said that you reinstalled the Windows MBR; did you try to boot Windows from grub *before* reinstalling the MBR?
<FTTP> kamion:  Right but only when there is no grub
<FTTP> yes
<FTTP> and i had issues
(Kamion/#ubuntu) of course, booting Windows recovery console to repair might break the installed bootloader *shrug*
<FTTP> no
<FTTP> wait now im confused
(Kamion/#ubuntu) *you're* confused?
<FTTP> i did not boot windows recovery console to repair BEFORE i installed the bootloader
<FTTP> i repaired it AFTER it did not work
<FTTP> after i had problems in Linux
<Gwildor|work> just drop the M$ install......problem solved....hehe
(Kamion/#ubuntu) I think you need to go back, reproduce the problem again, and check out much more clearly whether it's a broken filesystem or a broken bootloader; the two issues are far too mixed together right now.
<FTTP> kamion:
<FTTP> kamion:  How can we tell?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) well, you can try booting after repairing one but not touching the other
<FTTP> Kamion:  isnt it odd tho that the windows bootloader works 100% fine from the getgo
(Kamion/#ubuntu) my main problem with reports about problems coexisting with Windows is that I can't reproduce any of them myself
<FTTP> i dont know if its a microsoft glitch
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: doesn't boot Linux though does it?
<FTTP> cause they intentionally cause problems
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: apply Occam's Razor
<FTTP> i should just remove windows, and see if it happens with linux
<Gwildor|work> yeah
<FTTP> i can disconnect my windows hd right?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: a conspiracy is not the simplest solution, therefore you should eliminate it from consideration
<FTTP> without deleting the files
(Kamion/#ubuntu) sure
<gwak> FTTP: are you putting everything on /dev/hda ?
<FTTP> ok i will try that
(Kamion/#ubuntu) might have device ordering issues
<Gwildor|work> just during bois check, youll be able to pass by
<gwak> FTTP: nevermind -- i see you have multiple drives
<FTTP> kamion:  microoft unfortunately does that, like make word not compatible with wordperfect, etc.... make windows xp sp2 not compatible with linux in bootloader is a possibility im sorry to say
<FTTP> kamion cant be ruled out
<FTTP> it may not be that, but u cant rule it out
<daniels> i would be exceptionally, incredibly, surprised
<FTTP> maybe
<Gwildor|work> good point, sp2 is a mystery
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: we'd have far more reports if that were the case
<FTTP> but ill try it on the otherhd
<FTTP> kamion true actually
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: there is absolutely no point considering that first, in any case
<FTTP> kamion:  could be a bios issue?
<kensai> FTTP, just disconnect the windows drive and install the other and then reconnect again, also it might help that the drive where you are going to install linux is /dev/hda so it is master
(Kamion/#ubuntu) possible, but now you're conflating yet a third layer
(Kamion/#ubuntu) after conflating filesystems and bootloaders
(Kamion/#ubuntu) keep things separate, it's much easier
<FTTP> kamion:  We need more to diagnose it
<FTTP> kamion it could be any number of things
<ironwolf> apt-get install gnucash doesn't add anything to the Applications-->Office menu.  Is getting that added a Bug? or a Request?
<kent> ironwolf, I would regard it as a bug, but im not the on who judge..  :)
<ironwolf> kent: I tend to agree it's a bug if you install something and the normal user can't see it to use it.  Who would be the judge?
<FTTP> kamion my own guess is a conflict with windows cause it affected files that affected the bootloader
<FTTP> like $winnt$
<FTTP> which gives it boot parameters
<FTTP> floppylessbootpath=no
<FTTP> producttype=winnt
<FTTP> stuff like that is in there
<FTTP> so it has to do with the boot path
<FTTP> thats one of the corrupted files
<gwak> FTTP: can you past your boot.ini file ?
<xuzo_> mmmmm
<xuzo_> why package ubuntu-desktop depends on emacs21?
<FTTP> gwak boot.ini from linux?
<FTTP> i dont have linux installed now
<FTTP> i can reinstall it tho
<gwak> no from your windows part in c:\
<ironwolf> ubuntu-desktop includes lots of things, like an editor. :)
<clockorange> I have just attached my old hard disk(slave) to a new one(master). How can i access it in Ubuntu?
<gwak> FTTP:it might be hidden
<xuzo_> ironwolf: an editor, not an editorOS :)
<clockorange> I want to access the slave-drive
<FTTP> ok
<ironwolf> xuzo_: I like emacs, but linux has a better editor.. :)  yeah, yeah.. not my choice to include it.
<kent> ironwolf, the Ubuntu people is the one to judge if its a bug or not.  They can either make it so that it appear in the menu or not,
<xuzo_> ironwolf: why I must install emacs (and his ~40 mb) when I am not going to use it?
<FTTP> i just enabled hidden files, dont see it
<ironwolf> clockorange: Computer-->System Configuration-->Disks
<ironwolf> xuzo_: apt-get remove emacs21 :)
<FTTP> gwak:  Where is it?
<xuzo_> the dependecy should be on vim | emacs | anyeditor
<FTTP> c:/?
<FTTP> i set it to show hidden files, nothing shows in c
<gwak> yea it should be there
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: we don't touch that at all; our installer never edits anything on a Windows partition
(Kamion/#ubuntu) FTTP: it does *read* that file
<xuzo_> ironwolf: I know but its now a good idea to remove ubuntu-desktop
<FTTP> gwak:  weird, i enabled it to show hidden files
<xuzo_> is not a good idea
<gwak> FTTP: im just curious to see what windows thinks the boot drive is
(Kamion/#ubuntu) xuzo_: it's OK to remove it if you're diverging from our standard desktop
<ironwolf> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package.  It does no harm to remove it.
<keknehv> hi all
<FTTP> oops
(Kamion/#ubuntu) xuzo_: upgrades may be a little more work if you remove it, but we'll document that
<FTTP> hide protected os files
<FTTP> had to deselect that
<FTTP> ok lets see here
(Kamion/#ubuntu) xuzo_: the dependencies of ubuntu-desktop are intended to be rather strict
<keknehv> How do I exit gdm without turning off a computer?
<xuzo_> Kamion: why not to provide a virtual package for the editor?
<FTTP> [boot loader] 
<FTTP> timeout=30
<FTTP> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
<FTTP> [operating systems] 
<FTTP> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn
<FTTP> that means nothing to me
<FTTP> anything to you?
<gwak> FTTP: as <Kamion> said its not needed for grub -- do not save anyting
<keknehv> how do I close gdm?
(Kamion/#ubuntu) xuzo_: the point of ubuntu-desktop is to give you exactly the set of packages that make up the Ubuntu desktop
<FTTP> gwak right but what does it mean? :)
(Kamion/#ubuntu) xuzo_: you're perfectly free to install other packages and if necessary to remove ubuntu-desktop
<gwak> to me the important issue is the partition(1) entry
(Kamion/#ubuntu) xuzo_: and, of course, there *is* a virtual package called 'editor'
<keknehv> how can I safely close gdm without turning off my computer?
<gwak> which says its on /dev/hda1
<xuzo_> Kamion: what package? I cant find it
(Kamion/#ubuntu) xuzo_: uh ... it's *virtual*
(Kamion/#ubuntu) xuzo_: most editor packages have "Provides: editor" in their control file; that's what a virtual package means
<gwak> FTTP: thanks for looking -- i just wanted to understand you windows partitioning scheme better
<xuzo_> Kamion: i agree that ubuntu-desktop should provide a default desktop. But making ubuntu-desktop dependant on "editor" should be a good think :)
<xuzo_> there are a lot of vim-people out there
(Kamion/#ubuntu) xuzo_: that's not the point of ubuntu-desktop, and in any case ubuntu-base already depends on vim
<gwak> <xuzo_> hell yea
(Kamion/#ubuntu) xuzo_: you are *perfectly free* to install additional editor packages
<FTTP> gwak:   ive had issues with bootloaders since the early days of linux
<xuzo_> ok ok. I am not flaming, only making a suggestion :)
<FTTP> the bootloaders need to become better
<FTTP> too many issues crop up
<FTTP> and with multiple different systems too
<gwak> FTTP: im googling now to see if i can find other examples
<FTTP> gwak:  grub2 is coming soon so
<FTTP> hopefully it improves upon grub
<gwak> FTTP: i have installed linux /w grub (bootloader) on many dual boot machines w/ no problems
<FTTP> gwak:  And for me its the opposite
(Kamion/#ubuntu) grub2 is a rewrite from scratch as I understand it, so I expect more issues with it rather than fewer
<gwak> FTTP: ;-[
<malte`> i have horrible fonts using hoary's xorg :(
(lamont/#ubuntu) bob2/Moof: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/buildLogs/Lists has current (well within 10 minutes anyway..) status
(Kamion/#ubuntu) rewrites are generally a reduction in quality at least to start with, since they haven't had the benefit of accumulated bug-fixes
<FTTP> gwak it could be due to hardware
<FTTP> gwak:  I dunno
(lamont/#ubuntu) bob2: if no merge is required, it just syncs.  If a merge is required, then someone has to at least check on the merge-o-matic output
<gwak> FTTP: so you are trying to install linux on a seperate physical drive?
<FTTP> gwak yes
<FTTP> dell uses redhat so it shouldnt be an issue with the bios
<gwak> FTTP: have you tried to re-install after the intial failure?
<FTTP> unless theres a new bug in the bios
<FTTP> gwak yes
<FTTP> same issue
<aitrus> does anyone have any idea why my ubuntu workstation randomly reboots?
<FTTP> all the time
<housetier> FTTP you are not meant to use linux
<gwak> FTTP: very strange -- let me check the grub mailing list
<aitrus> err... actually it isn't rebooting... X is jsut restarting
<FTTP> housetier:  LOL
<housetier> I wasnt meant to use *bsd
<FTTP> housetier:  I can get it to work if i disabled my windows and removed that drive
<FTTP> maybe
<FTTP> it seems to work fine with linux
<housetier> IDE drives?
<FTTP> but not with windows
<ironwolf> FTTP: what version of windows?
<FTTP> i mean grub
<markus_> Hi. I want to install Ubuntu from a USB-CD-ROM-drive. Booting works, but as soon as D-I wants to load something from the CD (just after setting the language-stuff), I don't know how to tell Ubuntu about the CD-ROM-device. Any idea?
<FTTP> sp2
<FTTP> xp pro sp2
<FTTP> its multiple distros
<gwak> FTTP: <housetier> asked a good question E-IDE S-IDE SCSI?
<FTTP> not just ubuntu
<FTTP> e-ide
<FTTP> dma 100
<FTTP> seagate + hitachi drives
<housetier> more enter
<housetier> less text
<housetier> per line
<gwak> FTTP: you have a completly normal config
<ironwolf> fttp: and Grub isn't working?  What's it do? *curiousity peaked*
<housetier> so it gets
<housetier> lost easier
<FTTP> grak:  yep
<eruin> http://static.thepiratebay.org/legal/ <- funny reads ;P
<keknehv> can I, without damage, kill gdm if the user is logged out?
<eruin> yes
<FTTP> gwak:  commercial bootloaders will prolly work fine
<keknehv> ok
<FTTP> i guess i may have to go commercial
<FTTP> for the bootloader
<FTTP> ill try that if i can get a demo
<FTTP> dunno
<gwak> FTTP: maybe --- but w/ OS / linux stuff its the cycle to check the news groups
<gwak> FTTP: its the trade-off for free SW ;-] 
<clockorange> ironwolf, Sorry, there are no -->disks
<eruin> FTTP: your bios is ether fscked up or malconfigured
<FTTP> eruin there are no config settings
<housetier> FTTP which bootloaders have you tried so far?
<FTTP> its a dell
<FTTP> there is no settings
<eruin> oh, then you're fscked
<FTTP> for hd lba and stuff, none
<eruin> don't buy dell! :o
<gwak> FTTP: can u give more specific details about model # ect..
<FTTP> dell works with redhat
<gwak> FTTP:interesting
<skeff> My Xorg server seems it has some problem with usage information, for instance the screen blanks out suddenly WHILE I'm moving my mouse or keyboard.. this happens regularly.
<FTTP> they are a linux friendly vendor
<eruin> FTTP: as in core3?
<FTTP> gwak:  No.... i dont mean i tried it
<housetier> FTTP which bootloaders have you tried so far?
<FTTP> i mean dell sells redhat for its systems
<zoraster> Hi all, newbie here. may I ask a newb question?
<FTTP> dell is supposed to be a linux friendly vendor
<gwak> FTTP: so does IBM but problems still arise
<FTTP> i guess
<FTTP> [boot loader] 
<FTTP> timeout=30
<FTTP> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
<FTTP> [operating systems] 
<FTTP> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn
<ironwolf> clockorange: sudo disks-admin  Does that work?
<FTTP> oops
<housetier> zoraster please ask right away
<skeff> oh and also, in Gaim, in the Away options, in "Idle time reporting" I can choose only 'Gaim usage' or 'none', I remember it should be X usage also there..
<zoraster> whats the best way to upgrade to latest firefox?
(bob2/#ubuntu) don't bother
(bob2/#ubuntu) or download it from mozilla.org
<clockorange> ironwolf, command not found
<ironwolf> zoraster: apt-get update && apt-get install firefox.
<zoraster> ok, thaks,
<FTTP> my own guess is it could also be an xp2 issue
<FTTP> maybe due to Data Execution Prevention ?
<ironwolf> clockorange: /usr/bin/disks-admin  .. is it there?
<FTTP> i should remove sp2
<FTTP> to see
<housetier> can someone ask FTTP what bootloaders he/she/it has tried so far, I am on ignore by mistake
<gwak> FTTP: my best advice is to google for [ grub  dell {MODEL NUMBER} dual boot } and see what comes up
(sladen/#ubuntu) FTTP: <housetier > can someone ask FTTP what bootloaders he/she/it has tried so far, I am on ignore by mistake
<ironwolf> FTTP: so you don't have linux installed?  How do you update-grub if you don't have something installed?
<gwak> FTTP: sorry cant help more -- gots to go to a movie ;-] 
<wood1> Hello to everybody
<wood1> I need some help
<FTTP>  housetier why would i put you on ignore?
<clockorange> ironwolf, Theres nothing called 'Disks-admin'
<FTTP> housetier:  And why would you think that?  <grin>
<FTTP> housetier:  I only tried grub
<ironwolf> clockorange: *no capitals*
<FTTP> ill try lilo
<wood1> I just bought a New CD-RW drive but Ubuntu can't detect it !!!
<housetier> oh boy!
<skeff> what does "residual config" mean?
<ironwolf> FTTP: good luck.
(bob2/#ubuntu) wood1: chill
<clockorange> ironwolf, ??..no, i do not use 'capitals'
<wood1> Can anyone give me some guidance to mount or detect a newly installed CD-RW drive ?
<ironwolf> clockorange: standard ubuntu install?.. might try cfdisk to see if you can see the partitions.
<wood1> bob2, how are you?
<wood1> chill ???
<clockorange> Its weird! The drive is visible in 'Device Manager' as /dev/hdb, but i cant get access
<FTTP> doh
<FTTP> If you are attempting to add a new hard disk drive to the computer make sure that drive is a blank drive. Adding a new hard disk drive to a computer that already has Windows installed on it may cause the NTLDR error to occur.
<FTTP> oh wait
<FTTP> i installed windows to a new drive
<clockorange> ironwolf, ok
<FTTP> doh
<kandinski> ah, FTTP
<kandinski> how can that be fixed?
<kandinski> that is the problem I have
<kandinski> I want to install debian dual boot on my tabletpc that only boots off pxe
<kandinski> but I can't even read or write to the bloody hard disk
<FTTP> no
<FTTP> oh
<FTTP> i havent a clue
<kandinski> ah, at least I know it is not the disk
<kandinski> what if I:
<kandinski> dd the disk to another disk
<kandinski> wipe the disk
<kandinski> install debian
<kandinski> dd the windows disk partition back. Do you think it will work then (sorry for the offtopic, I have fuxxored it twice trying to install it, and both times I have had to return it for re-imaging with windows)
<kandinski> never mind, but if anyone knows how to help please /query me or come to #barrapunto
<eruin> rah
<eruin> time to fire up cedega and play some battlefield vietnam :)
(dieman/#ubuntu) *yawn*
<wood1> How do I install a new CD-RW drive in Ubuntu ?
<yo2lux> Hi
<hypa7ia> hey yo2lux
<yo2lux> i hear ubuntu is good for desktop, anyone tell me which is the latest release ?
<gen> warty is latest stable yo2lux
<jordi> yo2lux: the Only release is 4.10
<__daniel> 4.10 warty warthog
<wood1> I need to get Ubuntu to detect a newly installed CD-RW drive
<yo2lux> yes but why 4.10 and not 1.0  when this is the first release?
<gen> the date yo2lux
<wood1> Can somebody help me ?
<gen> 4.10 meaning the date it came out yo2lux
<gen> 10-04
<hypa7ia> wood1: is it an ATA drive?
<yo2lux> ok thanks !
<yo2lux> exist a net install for ubuntu ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:ubuntu-geek] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still order CDs | official forums ubuntuforums.org
<wood1> It's a ATAPI Drive
<wood1> Is there any command to re-detect the hardware installed in Ubuntu ?
<hypa7ia> wood1: the drivers for those are extremely generic... i'm not even sure if you'd need to modprobe it... might need to add something to /etc/fstab
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, have you heard of BeatrIX?  Its a liveCD with an HD install and it uses Ubuntu repositories!  The project admin said I could start the channel, so come by #beatrix.  Im the op
<wood1> Well, I had a normal CD-ROM which was working fine
<wood1> I just replaced the CD Rom drive with a CD-RW drive today
<wood1> Now Ubuntu does not detect it
<hypa7ia> wood1: can you copy your /etc/fstab to pastebin?
<hypa7ia> also, what happens when you put in a blank cd?
<wood1> nothing happens
<RuffianSoldier> have you guys heard of BeatrIX?  Its a liveCD with an HD install and it uses Ubuntu repositories!  The project admin said I could start the channel, so come by #beatrix.  Im the op
<housetier> dmesg might be mildly interesting too in this case
<housetier> to see if it was detected at all
<wood1> dmesg detected my CD-RW drive. I got the CD-RW drive at /dev/hdc
<wood1> thanks housetier
<housetier> heh np :)
<wood1> OK, how to I add the CD-RW drive to /etc/fstab ?
<housetier> listen to hypa7ia so we can have a look at it
<wood1> OK
<hypa7ia> wood1: http://pastebin.com
<wood1> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<wood1> #
<wood1> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<wood1> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<wood1> /dev/hda4       /               reiserfs defaults        0       1
<wood1> /dev/hda3       /boot           reiserfs defaults        0       2
<wood1> /dev/hda10      none            swap    sw              0       0
<wood1> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<wood1> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<wood1> #/dev/hda5      /media/windrive_d vfat rw,umask=0,user,codepage=850,exec 0 0
<gen> wood you should do that in flood
<Gwildor|work> ahhhh
<RuffianSoldier>  /ban wood1 SPammer!
<wood1> I am sorry
<hypa7ia> wood1: or in pastebin, which i linked you to :-(
<RuffianSoldier> :-)
<RuffianSoldier> im no op
<wood1> Well how do I use pastebin
<gen> you can't be serious
<Gwildor|work> rofl
<hypa7ia> you go to it, paste your stuff, and give us a link
<housetier> wood1 open that url in your favorite webbrowser
<wood1> Which url ?
<hypa7ia> wood1: http://pastebin.com
<wood1> http://pastebin.com/123105
<hypa7ia> looks like wood1 just needs to change the cdrw's mount line,it's read-only
<hypa7ia> not sure what to make it tho :-/
<housetier> I'd change /dev/hdd to /dev/hdc on line 009
<wood1> Well changing /dev/hdd to /dev/hdc should do the trick ?
<housetier> it might be worth a try
<hypa7ia> to make it writable you need to change ro to rw
<wood1> Well I will do it right now
<hypa7ia> that should do it
<wood1> Do I have to restart the machine
<housetier> with complex structures such as pc hardware and software there are no definite answers, only ever-changing propabilities
<hypa7ia> there's a command to remount without rebooting... but i can never remember it
<housetier> rw does not make sense
(sladen/#ubuntu) hypa7ia: mount -o remount ....
(Kamion/#ubuntu) mount -o remount,rw <filesystem>
<housetier> /dev/hdc is not a file system though, only a device. iirc cdrecord and friends use the device to burn a cd
<hypa7ia> housetier: it's a cdRW....
<hypa7ia> oh, my bad
<wood1> Well should I replace /dev/hdd to /dev/hdc and also add rw
<hypa7ia> just the first thing wood1
<PotajiTo> wenas
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) wood1: you can check the device manager for the right device name..
<wood1> Should I do it now or is there something else too ?
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) wood1: btw is the cdrw the only device on that ide cable
<wood1> Yes the CDRW is the only device on the IDE Cable
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) wood1: if it's hdd, it's setup as slave.. if it's the only device on that cable you probably should put it as master
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) wood1: there should be a jumper on the back of the thing for that
<hypa7ia> sjoerd: it was showing up as hdc for wood1 in dmesg
<IamMoo> when i try to install ubuntu from cd, it locks up at a blue screen after it does "cd hardware analysis"...anyone know why?
<wood1> Yes it is the Master and it is shown as /dev/hdc while using the dmesg command
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) sorry, didn't read correctly :)
<gen> ahh i accidentally removed the wastebasket from bottom right corner, how do i get it back haha
<hypa7ia> IamMoo: what kind of hardware are you doing this on?
<wood1> So should I just replace /dev/hdd to /dev/hdc ?
(sjoerd/#ubuntu) wood1: yeah
<IamMoo> gateway, p2, 300mhz
<IamMoo> old computer
<wood1> Ok thanks to all
<hypa7ia> IamMoo: try noacpi as a boot option
<IamMoo> whats that mean
<IamMoo> i'm very new at this
<IamMoo> =\
<hypa7ia> IamMoo: doesn't try and use acpi.... it's a new hardware thingy that sometimes moofs installs
<wood1> Where would I be without all of you ? Thank god that there is this Chat Room for Ubuntu
<IamMoo> and how would i go about doing this hypa7ia
<hypa7ia> IamMoo: when you boot you can enter options
<wood1> I will see you all a few minutes later after a Reboot
<wood1> bye
* Moof moofs hypa7ia's install
<hypa7ia> good luck wood1!
* hypa7ia giggles at Moof
<gen> how do i get wastebasket back to bottom right corner eh, accidentally removed it
<IamMoo> so do i just type noacpi?
<hypa7ia> i think so, IamMoo... if you hit F2 or F3 you can read about the boot options
<hypa7ia> when you're booting that is
<IamMoo> ok
<hypa7ia> gen: does right-clicking on the area get you "add to panel"
<gen> no, because there is no space to the right of the workspace switcher anymore
<gen> i would know how if there was, because i have the trash temporarily at the top because i added it
<gen> but not knowing how to get it back to the bottom right
<IamMoo> hypa7ia: trying the noacpi deal...
<gen> i guess i could "unlock" and move it
<gen> eh hold
<hypa7ia> gen: try clicking at the very edge maybe?
<gen> yea i unlocked the workspace switcher
<IamMoo> hypa7ia: sitll no luck, locked up after hardware thing again
<gen> moved it over to the left a tad and that worked
<gen> figured out, nevermind :)
<hypa7ia> eek, gotta run, try some different options IamMoo :-)
<IamMoo> ok who else wants to help meeee ={
<IamMoo> annnnyone else know why unbuntu install just stops working after the hardware inspection?
<wood1> hey I did not have to reboot after replacing /dev/hdd with /dev/hdc
<Gwildor|work> wood1, all good now?
<wood1> Wow, that's a cool, cool feature of Ubuntu
<wood1> Yes thanks
<Gwildor|work> good good
<wood1> I was dying to see the movie "Troy"
<Gwildor|work> now start burning ubuntu cd's, and hand them all over the place
<Gwildor|work> havent seen troy yet
<wood1> Wow, it is a super fantastic movie
<wood1> Sure I will try to get everybody at my office to use Ubuntu Linux
<housetier> I have been handing out ubuntu CDs left and right
<wood1> By the way, 3 of my colleagues have started using Ubuntu
<Gwildor|work> I havent got my cd's yet :(
<Rob|Newbie> me neither
<Gwildor|work> mine shipped on the 11th
<wood1> I downloaded the ISO Image and distributed it
<Gwildor|work> ahhh
<wood1> By the way, I am not trying to get personal but where are you all from?
<wood1> I am from Nepal
<birme> sweden
<wood1> that's great
<Gwildor|work> well, I don't have many friends that can even get by on there XP install, so linux is outta the question
<Gwildor|work> im from USA
<Rob|Newbie> gwildor, you running hoary?
<Gwildor|work> yup
<wood1> I am running hoary at my Office PC too
<Gwildor|work> oh....XP at work.....hoary at home
<Rob|Newbie> cutting edge distros are ok to run on slow cpus? for ex. mines celeron 634mhz 256mb sdram ?
<Gwildor|work> Rob|Newbie, ubuntu WILL run.....if its a bit tankish, get xfce4 or fluxbox
<Rob|Newbie> thanks
<Gwildor|work> wood1, wish I could use *nix here, work that is
<Gwildor|work> np :)
<Rob|Newbie> I just finish installing it here on my linux box,
<Rob|Newbie> so I just wanted some help setting it up to hoary :)
<wood1> Why don't you just install Ubuntu at your office's PC?
<wood1> Gwildor
<Gwildor|work> would just be way too difficult
<wood1> Why is that so ?
<Gwildor|work> I use a few proprietary app
<Gwildor|work> apps
<wood1> OK, I get the point
<Gwildor|work> and I don't have the time to config our network, plus we are always sharing files ansd such
<wood1> Don't you have other PCs
<wood1> to install Ubuntu
<gen> wood1, chill
<Gwildor|work> oxi
<will_> Rob|Newbie: im running on a celeron 500 256ram
<mroth> anyone have a link to a prepackged j2sdk-1.5.0 deb?  i'm on a coworkers machine here and dont have time to rebuild my own
<Rob|Newbie> cool will, what look are you using gnome?
<wood1> By the way, which software in Ubuntu should I use to burn CDs ?
<linux_mafia> mroth, ive got one i made, just trying to think where i can put it so you can dl it
<will_> Rob|Newbie:yeah, on hoary
<will_> Rob|Newbie:its pretty quick!
<Rob|Newbie> nice
<wood1> apt-get chill or oxi will install it ?
<Rob|Newbie> anyone can help me changin my sources to hoary so i can upgrade?
<wood1> Well replace "warty" to "hoary" from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gwildor|work> wood1, isntall what?
<Gwildor|work> wood1, use nautalis to burn cd's, unless you want to make music cd's then you need K3b
<Rob|Newbie> wood1. and thats all?
<Arrrr> does ATI Radeon work with Linux ??
<Rob|Newbie> I thought you had to change warty to hoary, and add multiverse or something but im lost
<gen> it will work, just don't expect much 3d arrr
<Gwildor|work> Rob|Newbie, then ap-get update       apt-get upgrade
<gen> ati's drivers are crap
<Gwildor|work> Rob|Newbie, multiverse and universe are EXTRA
<Arrrr> hmmm
<ChibiFS> Crap >.<;
<Arrrr> if i have ATI radeon card, that means it wont work well with linux?
<Gwildor|work> Arrrr, I get like 4k+ fps with glxgears on my radeon, with mesa
<gen> gwildor, im sure that doesnt mean anything to him
<Rob|Newbie> hey gen you're the guy
<Rob|Newbie> i finish a new installation gen
<sirfred> Hi.
<sirfred> Is there any way to add a bookmark in Nautilus?
<Arrrr> Gwildork|work : hmm i'm not that familiar with fps.... is that good or bad??
<gen> ok, so rob did you change the strings to hoary
<Gwildor|work> gen, I as just staing that ati isnt hopeless
<Gwildor|work> stating*
<Rob|Newbie> not yet
<Rob|Newbie> thats why im here :)
<Gwildor|work> Arrrr, 4000+ fps is pretty good
<gen> you're making it harder than it is
<gen> just change them to hoary
<gen> sudo apt-get update
<gen> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gwildor|work> fps= frames per secong
<Arrrr> ohh
<Arrrr> ok..
<Rob|Newbie> so i dont have to do the thigns you said yday
<gen> that was when you wanted xfce and such
<gen> rob
<Rob|Newbie> i do =)
<Rob|Newbie> ya
<Arrrr> coz i'm just ordering my new computer... forgotten to think about the video card & linux compatibility when i made the order
<gen> ok well start with hoary first
<Rob|Newbie> yea
<gen> so don't worry about universe/multiverse now
<skeff> The latest LyX version in the Hoary universe repository is 1.3.4, yet the latest version released is 1.3.5. The LyX homepage has links to some RPM files, is it better to wait for an ubuntu specific package?  Also I find it weird that the debian repository only has 1.1.6 or something in it...
<Gwildor|work> skeff, id wait, less you must have it now
<skeff> Gwildor, Who am I waiting for?
<gen> for the repositories to uypdate skeff
<Arrrr> is there any free disk partitioning program like partition magic???
<Gwildor|work> ubuntu specific package
<Arrrr> oh forgotten that windows has its own as well.
<Arrrr> don't worry
<Arrrr> hehe
<Gwildor|work> Arrrr, dual boot?
<zapada> hello?
<Gwildor|work> hi
<zapada> hey!
<zapada> I signed up for that ship-it service a couple weeks ago
<zapada> when should I get my CD's?
<skeff> gen, someone will have to create the package, no? The LyX 1.3.5 was released over a month ago. That kind of wait is unacceptable..
<Gwildor|work> eventually
<zapada> by christmas?
<Gwildor|work> maybe
<Gwildor|work> mine shipped the 11th, still havent gotten
<gen> so you want 1.3.5 correct skeff
<zapada> how do I know when it shipped?
<wood1> Well just replace all the words "warty" to "hoary" in /etc/apt/sources.list and that's it
<wood1> then do: apt-get update
<skeff> gen, I do.
<wood1> and apt-get upgrade
<wood1> and of course: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rob|Newbie> ok i changed everything that said warty to hoary
<Gwildor|work> zapada, log in to shipit, it willt ell you there
<gen> rob, now sudo apt-get update
<zapada> ok
<gen> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<zapada> not shipped then
<ChibiFS> Hey hey. How do ya'll suppose you might escape from SVGATextmode killing your computer? :P
<Rob|Newbie> 17.5mb
<Rob|Newbie> downloading
<gen> skeff
<EscN0W> I'm new ubuntu 4.10 user with alot problems
<skeff> genn
<zapada> im new linux user w/o linux :(
<zapada> 56k
* zapada sniffs
<Gwildor|work> hahaha
<Gwildor|work> zapada, where are you located?
<zapada> ontario
<Gwildor|work> hmmmm
<MoisesC> hi there
<MoisesC> how i can change the root default theme?
<zapada> hi Moses
<EscN0W> I get many 'Errors were encountered while processing' packages
<skeff> gen, I still see only 1.3.4-2 in repository
<EscN0W> cand I have alot /etc/*dpkg-new files
<gen> skeff, yeah so do i
<EscN0W> I need help, please
<gen> not much telling when 1.3.5 will be there
<rsa> i can't find proftp using apt-get, can someone please tell me how to fetch it ? ( i have universe in my sources.list )
<rsa> 'proftpd'
<ChibiFS> I'm afraid to open the lid to my laptop. x_x
<gen> skeff, just compile 1.3.5 from ftp://ftp.lyx.org/pub/lyx/stable/
<gen> if you need it
<skeff> gen, what do I need to compile anything in ubuntu then?
* topyli relaxes after day at ork
<Gwildor|work> lucky him
<Gwildor|work> im still at work
<topyli> it will pass :)
<zapada> is ubuntu good for web servers?
<thomas_> evening!
<thomas_> anybody using gnomebaker?
<zapada> hey thomas_
<skeff> zapada, no ubuntu is crap ..
<Gwildor|work> topyli, soon, 1.5 hours
<RubenV> skeff: rofl
<thomas_> hey zap
<skeff> zapada, I wouldn't use it for anything other than desktop
<zapada> hmm
<zapada> ok
<skeff> zapada, web servers should be lean
<zapada> like what?
<zapada> like console BSD?
<skeff> zapada, fucking gentoo man, dude, man,
<thomas_> pure debian
<zapada> skeff: you alright?
<zapada> gentoo is for wanks :)
<skeff> zapada, then go wank you wanker
<thomas_> debian is good for webservers
<RubenV> lfs :D
<thomas_> i use for years
* EscN0W is away: Ponovo sam otishao od kompa... (gone at 24th Nov, 21:41:34)
<RubenV> just a matter of taste actually
<RubenV> just don't use a desktop distro pur sanh
<RubenV> *sang
<thomas_> i really have a problem with gnomebaer, none of you using it?
<skeff> RubenV, sang?
<topyli> zapada: ubuntu should make a nice server just like debian
<RubenV> shouldn't have used that expression "pur sang"
<zapada> ok
<skeff> RubenV, I have never heard of the expression "pur sang"
<topyli> zapada: only, this one is up to date and supported
<RubenV> idd, topyli, just do a minimal install
<RubenV> WITHOUT X
<RubenV> no X on a server
<zapada> ok
<RubenV> skeff: comes from french
<topyli> yes. install the base and then what you need
<zapada> brb
<RubenV> belgium has 2 (act. 3) languages
<RubenV> "pur sang" is a bit like in blood, pure desktop OS i meant
<RubenV> sorry for that
<topyli> RubenV: but it's not true. you can do a base install and build a server just like debian
<MoisesC> i put a theme in /root/.themes and run the theme manager as root, but still use the simple theme :S
<topyli> MoisesC: why do you need themes for root? why are you root in X?
<MoisesC> well
<MoisesC> i want it for programas like synaptic or firestarter
<topyli> MoisesC: there's no need to be root for that
<MoisesC> *for programs
<RubenV> ubuntu does it automattically
<RubenV> it's called sudo
<RubenV> ;)
<MoisesC> i have a problem then
<MoisesC> roots programs ever shows the simple theme
<MoisesC> *excuse my english
<topyli> MoisesC: oh, i see. firestarter needs the root passwd so you have enabled root, right?
<MoisesC> yep
<MoisesC> i do it
<RubenV> start it using sudo/gksudo
<topyli> MoisesC: me too :) but there's no need. change the menu entry from gksu to gksudo
<MoisesC> i already do that
<MoisesC> my problem is
<MoisesC> i can run perfectly synaptic or firestarter
<icecrash> moin
<MoisesC> but root programs always shows the simple theme
<MoisesC> whatever theme have as user
<kent> topyli, i think he means that programs that runs as root gets another theme in Gnome. Dont that happen to all? it happens to me, and i dont like it.  its ugly :(
<topyli> MoisesC: isn't it good that root's apps look different from your own pretty apps?
<MoisesC> im not a big fan of the simple theme...
<topyli> kent: ^^^
<RubenV> mine all do industrial nicely
<topyli> my root apps look swell as well. i don't know what MoisesC's problem actually is :(
<MoisesC> *whishing learn better english
<MoisesC> hmm
<MoisesC> i have a theme as user
<topyli> MoisesC: your english is perfect!
<MoisesC> and i try to give to roots programs the same theme
<MoisesC> but i can
<MoisesC> thanks
<MoisesC> *i cant
<Cloudchaser> hello everyone...i have another question about ubuntu please..
<Cloudchaser> i'm trying to log onto a website
<Cloudchaser> and the password manager comes up
<Cloudchaser> i say "yes"
<Cloudchaser> but nothing happens
<Cloudchaser> the window is still there
<MoisesC> nobody looks have the same problem searching in the forums
<MoisesC> so i guess roots programs use the same theme you set as user by default
<Cloudchaser> no doesn't work...closing it doesn't work
<MoisesC> but that not happens to me
<topyli> MoisesC: anyway, it's worthless to install themes to root's home dir. you want sudo apps to inherit your user's theme
<MoisesC> yep
<topyli> so you want root to have the same environment variables as the user has
<socomm> Damn xcompmgr is slow as molaces.
<socomm> ;_;
<MoisesC> at least for the themes, yes
<topyli> MoisesC: oh, yeah, not _all_ the variables of course, sorry :)
<mirak> hi
<mirak> does anyone have a source for win32 codecs ?
<topyli> mirak: microsoft does :)
<mirak> I mean a sources.list source
<topyli> mirak: the marillat sources?
<mirak> topyli: ok so I have them, I though there was something else
<topyli> MoisesC: sorry but i don't know. i remember having the same behavior in mandrake at some point. but i was happy with it, so i didn't start debugging
<topyli> mirak: you want to rebuild, or why do you need it?
<MoisesC> in mandrake is easy
<MoisesC> run theme nagaer as root
<MoisesC> but that not happend with ubuntu
<MoisesC> *theme manager
<topyli> MoisesC: if that's the case, run gnome-theme-manager as root
<numb> does the last version support the "ati radeon x800 pro" ???
<MoisesC> dont dhange the theme :(
<MoisesC> *change
<topyli> no? weird
<MoisesC> yes
<MoisesC> http://www.moisescabello.com/themes.png
<MoisesC> more visual
<aitrus> that's a nice theme
<topyli> MoisesC: i see. so, gnome-theme-manager doesn't help when you run it as root?
<MoisesC> topyli: exactly
<mirak> topyli: I just need the codec
<mirak> not the source itself
<MoisesC> always shows the simple theme
<MoisesC> no matters what theme i select
<topyli> MoisesC: weird. sorry but i don't know. (except that's not the gnome "simple", that's the gtk default)
<MoisesC> ok
<MoisesC> thanks anyway
<topyli> mirak: you could try and extract the binary from the package. but i don't know
<topyli> damn i'm useless today :)
<numb> someone? does the last version of ubuntu support the "ati radeon x800 pro" ???
<ironwolf> numb: I don't know...Fabbione might.
<topyli> mirak: study man dpkg and find out how to extract stuff from them. i've seen that in the documentation
<socomm> numb: better question would be "Does ati radeon x800 pro support Ubuntu?"
<topyli> heh
<mirak> socomm: Does ATI support linux ?
<numb> socomm: or does are the lastest drivers from ati included in the last ubuntu release?
<mirak> socomm: that's the real question
<numb> mirak: yes, badly but yes
<ap0x> hello
<topyli> numb: is it a very new card? if it's not, it probably works
<ap0x> anyone willing to answer a little stupid but simple question
<topyli> we want smart and complicated questions!
<ap0x> i want to know what is the diffrence between  warty-release-install-i386.iso
<ap0x> and
<ap0x>  warty-release-live-i386.iso
<numb> the live version you can run without installing it into the hdd
<ap0x> i mean this live.iso, is something like knoppix?
<Gwildor|work> live is a live cd....not installable
<topyli> ap0x: install is the install cd to install ubuntu on your hard disk. live is the live cd that runs from the cd without installing
<ironwolf> knoppix=live for current versions of both.
<ap0x> oh yes, that is what i thought.....
<socomm> numb: you can always fall back to the vesa driver.
<ap0x> tnx everyone
<numb> socomm: ??? [www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_3.14.1.html] 
<socomm> Just saying if the ATi driver doesn't work you can use the vesa driver.
<topyli> numb: you will probably get X anyway, worry about optimized X drivers later
<topyli> socomm: exactly
<calc> i like the fact hoary sets the resolution properly for my widescreen laptop :) warty beta didn't
<numb> and how can i use the vesa driver?
<numb> in the live cd
<socomm> numb: specify it before you boot the thing.
<topyli> numb: it Just Works, just let it happens :)
<topyli> numb: oh sorry, you're using the live cd
<socomm> numb: haven't used the Live-CD, so I can't give you the exact command.
<rsa> can please someone help me to install proftpd ?
<rsa> cant find it using apt-get
<numb> socomm: ok, i've downloaded some time ago a ubuntu live cd, but when i try to boot it, the screen just turns black, and it appears (no signal)
<topyli> rsa: it's there. have you enabled universe in your sources.list?
<socomm> numb: it could be that your video adapter is not supported, yet.
<Rob|Newbie> apt-get upgrade done now what else
<rsa> topyli: i did, but it will not find it
<numb> socomm: tnx
<socomm> numb: don't mention it.
<topyli> rsa: weird. join #flood and paste your sources.list, ok?
<rsa> topyli: ok, w8
<topyli> rsa: only difference i see to mine is i have multiverse too
<topyli> but proftpd shouldn't be in multiverse
<gen> proftpd is in universe
<topyli> gen: yeah, but rsa can't find it
<rsa> topyli: okey, can you please give that mirror to me ?
<Rob|Newbie> GEN
<gen> yes rob
<topyli> rsa: i'll paste my own to #flood for comparison, ok?
<socomm> rsa: `apt-cache search proftp | grep -i proftp'
<Rob|Newbie> i finish the upgrade
<socomm> rsa: have you updated your sources, after enabling the universe repos?
<Rob|Newbie> anything else?
<gen> how big was it
<Rob|Newbie> 17.5mb
<rsa> socomm: thx but it did not work
<gen> should be much bigger
<Rob|Newbie> it says i have new mail in /var/mail/rob
<gen> did you do a dist-upgrade also
<socomm> Rob|Newbie: `mailx'
<rsa> socomm: hmm, will look at that ...
<Rob|Newbie> not yet gen thats why i wanted to know what else to do
<topyli> rsa: beware, there's some unstable stuff there too :)
<rsa> topyli: yeah i did see ;)
<MobyTurbo> I just got my ubuntu cds in the mail. :-) I've tried a couple of the live CDs and they don't boot. Is this normal?
<socomm> rsa: let me check my cache.
<Rob|Newbie> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<rsa> socomm: okey, thx
<gen> mobyturbo, other people have reported the same with the live cds
<socomm> rsa: it's there, "proftpd - Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon"
<MobyTurbo> gen: the install CDs are ok, right?
<gen> mobyturbo, should be yes
<rsa> socomm: hmm, weird
<MobyTurbo> thanks. Off to install. :-)
<socomm> rsa: try this `apt-get update && apt-get install proftpd"
<socomm> rsa: run that without the quotes.
<rsa> socomm: okey, thx brb
<socomm> rsa: be sure your run the command as sudo
<Rob|Newbie> gen sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<gen> rob, yea
<rsa> socom: hehe, thx it worked
<rsa> socomm:thx mate!!
<Rob|Newbie> this 1 is 21.8mb
<rsa> topyli: thx for your time mate!
<socomm> rsa: don't mention it.
<topyli> rsa: apt finds proftpd now?
<rsa> socomm: ok. ;)
<rsa> topyli: yeah
<topyli> cool
<rsa> ;)
<jivera> Anyone know why Ubuntu does their Debian snapshots based on Unstable rather than Testing?
<socomm> jivera: unstable, I think.
<jivera> socomm: I know they use unstable, I was asking why.
<hypa7ia> jivera: because unstable has more recent stuff i'd guess
<jivera> hypa7ia: Testing's only a few days away from unstable usually and at least none of the packages conflict generally.
<zapada> when will my ubuntu CD's come :(
<zapada> im getting desperate for linux
<hypa7ia> jivera: is it really only a few days difference?
<hypa7ia> zapada: when did you order them?
<socomm> jivera: whoops sorry misread your question.
<zapada> 2 weeks ago
<jivera> hypa7ia: Generally, packages take from 2 to 10 days to migrate from unstable to testing.
<socomm> zapada: read the chans topic.
<jivera> hypa7ia: They'll take longer if there are conflicts.
<zapada> oh
<zapada> hmm
<zapada> how can I know when I ordered them?
<rsa> It's the best thing to run proftpd as a standalone ?
<socomm> zapada: dunno.
<zapada> I demand ubuntu
<topyli> jivera: unstable is careful now when sarge is close to release. it's not a normal situation
<jdub> rsa: vsftpd
<Gwildor|work> zapada, log into shipit, it will tell you when they shipped
<Gwildor|work> zapada, mine shipped on the 11th, still havent gotten them
<zapada> ok
<zapada> mine dosent say anything about shipped
<socomm> They're free right?
<Gwildor|work> yeah
<Andeim> hello
<socomm> Then who cares when they arrive.
<rsa> jdub: it's so easy to configure proftpd so i'll go for that
<zapada> I care because im stuck with windows
<Gwildor|work> oh, I was just saying, don't epext then any time, they get there when they get there
<zapada> if I ordered lets say 10,000 CD's would I get 10,000
<hypa7ia> zapada: i should post you some cd's, i'm in toronto :-)
<zapada> im in Chatham!
<Gwildor|work> zapada, im pretty sure you got what you oarderd, but if you ordered that many, they would have contacted you before they shipped it
<topyli> zapada: where is that?
<hypa7ia> zapada: your hostmask says barrie, i figured you were in the neighborhood :-)
<zapada> nah, I just connect to barrie servers
<zapada> even ottawa at times
<zapada> but I live in chatham
<zapada> its between windsor and london
<Rob|Newbie> gen: and then restart?
<gen> yea rob
<socomm> zapada: If you can't wait why not just download the ISO?
<hypa7ia> there are a surprising number of canadians in this channel :-)
<zapada> socomm: 56k
<Rob|Newbie> thanks
<hypa7ia> socomm: methinks s/he's on dialup
<socomm> zapada: just leave it over night.
<topyli> zapada: i thought you were like "far away" :)
<zapada> I can only download 100 megs per night
<socomm> zapada: There are download managers .....
<__daniel> hai
<__daniel> anyone else having problems logging into the wiki?
<__daniel> i always get "... connection terminated unexpectedly ..." error messages :-/
<zapada> there is no bradband service where I live, except wireless internet which is rather slower compared to DSL, $50/m, and $200 for equipment
<zapada> and im poor
<socomm> zapada: waitings is the hardest part :^)
<zapada> yeah
* hypa7ia sings tom petty
<zapada> ill give until 2005, and then I'll freak out
<Gwildor|work> lol
<zapada> before christmas would be very nice
<Gwildor|work> better get your freaing boots on
<Gwildor|work> freaking*
<zapada> I must have ordered them on the 13th
<topyli> freaking boots
<hypa7ia> i had to reboot into that other os today.... i really need to get WEP working :-/
<hypa7ia> anyone else using ipw2200 or 2100?
<zapada> wait no
<zapada> I signed up for forums on 15th
<james> hypa:  I am
<james> the 2100
<zapada> oh, but I changed the number of CD's after the 15th
<zapada> would that have any impact?
<hypa7ia> james: do you have wep working?
<Gwildor|work> zapada, probably
<socomm> zapada: how many cd's do you need?
<zapada> just a couple
<james> hypa7ia: I can connect to WEP encrypted networks, yes.
<hypa7ia> james: could you do me a megahuge favor and copy your lsmod into pastebin?
<hypa7ia> i have a feeling that i'm missing something
<james> anyone know anything about why gaim thinks I don't have SSL encryption set up, when I actually do?
<topyli> zapada: for ONLY $100 i can EXPRESS mail you a FREE UBUNTU CD! =)
<gen> zapada, why not just download it
<Gwildor|work> 56K
<gen> people still have 56k eh
<james> ipw2100                98788  0
<james> firmware_class         10016  1 ipw2100
<james> ieee80211              23524  1 ipw2100
<james> ieee80211_crypt         5608  1 ieee80211
<socomm> gen: he doesn't want to.
<hypa7ia> thanks james :-)
<gen> he could grab it on 56k in about over a day
<james> anytime.
<james> can you help w/ why gaim thinks I don't have SSL?
<topyli> i've installed debian once over a 56k modem
<gen> i bet that was painful
<socomm> Download managers are your friend, when using slow connections.
<topyli> yes
<topyli> :)
<james> can anyone help me?
<gen> i've had broadband for 6 years heh
<hypa7ia> york u debian mirror -> u of toronto: 8MB/s :-)
<hypa7ia> now /that/ was fast.
<socomm> james: it probably wants a newer version of ssl
<james> I compiled the newest openssl, then recompiled gaim, and still no go.
<topyli> gen: OTOH, i got a nice lean debian installation with no extra cruft :)
<gen> :)
<socomm> james: does configure detect ssl?
<zapada> socomm: I ordered 8cd's [for me and my friends] 
<james> ???
<james> oh..  umm... how do I know?
<MobyTurbo> I'm having problems installing ubuntu. The live CDs don't work period, and the install CDs don't boot - but are sometimes readable as CDs after I mount them and sometimes not.
<topyli> zapada: good. you want extra cds to give away. it's good for the Cause
<socomm> james: I think configure requires a special flag to enable ssl
<socomm> james: ./configure --help | grep -i ssl
<james> you wouldn't happen to know what it is, would you?
<hypa7ia> MobyTurbo: might want to go a hash check on the cds to make sure they burned right
<socomm> james: something like --enable-ssl or something
<MobyTurbo> hypa7ia: I've gone through six pairs so far with the same result, they can't *all* be bad, can they?
<james> I'll give it a try... thanks.
<socomm> james: check the output of that command I gave you awhile ago.
<james> I'm abotu to do that.
<hypa7ia> MobyTurbo: quite possibly, are they decent quality cd-r's?  also, you should check the hash on the downloaded iso's
<MobyTurbo> hypa7ia: I didn't download any, these are shipped.
<hypa7ia> oh, oy, that;s a different story then :-((
<james> thanks socomm
<james> I'll tell you in a min if it works,.
<socomm> james: cool
<MobyTurbo> hypa7ia: should I bother to go through the rest or is it safe to assume that they all are fubar'd?
<hypa7ia> well, it's worth checking the md5's on them
<MobyTurbo> hypa7ia: md5sum -c on the file on the CD, right?
<MobyTurbo> hypa7ia: that is, when the CD is readable at all.
<hypa7ia> not sure, just looking it up
<hypa7ia> MobyTurbo: how sure are you that the drive is good, MobyTurbo?
<MobyTurbo> hypa7ia: fairly sure, I've used it less than two weeks ago to install Debian.
<skeff> I feel the File Alteration Monitor is failing somehow..each time I install a software package the Gnome menus are being updated
<hypa7ia> MobyTurbo: that's super weird...
<hypa7ia> MobyTurbo: don't really know what to tell you, other than try md5'ing them if you can
<skeff> actually now that I'm not running FAM, the menus are being updated in realtime..
<MobyTurbo> hypa7ia: OK. Thanks for your help
<__daniel> skeff: FAM and menus aren't related
<skeff> __daniel, so how do Gnome detect changes then?
<__daniel> skeff: update-menus is used for it
<skeff> __daniel, is that a daemon monitoring menu directories or is a command I'm supposed to run to manually force a menu content update?
<jdub> skeff: see /usr/share/applications
<ramzez> hi, can anyone help me to configure power managment?
<jdub> skeff: GNOME does not use the Debian menu system, it uses something very much like the freedesktop.org menu system (and in GNOME 2.10, it will use it properly)
<skeff> jdub, yes?
<kent> I think its kind of bad that some packages dont turn up in the gnome menu. Like i added Tuxracer on my brothers computer this day, but it dont come up in the menu :(
<jdub> kent: they just need menu entries
<jdub> kent: note that tuxracer is not a supported package :)
<Gwildor|work> kent, that is on purpose, as to not bloat the menues
<jdub> Gwildor|work: it's not on purpose
<topyli> we want debian menu :)
<Gwildor|work> jdub, I was told it is
<ramzez> how can i run a file with sh extension?
<jdub> topyli: it's badly structured and support for it has been removed upstream.
<jdub> topyli: at some stage, the debian menu system will write out freedesktop.org compatible stuff, which we'll have to deal with.
<jdub> Gwildor|work: it wasn't.
<topyli> jdub: it's a mess and has to go. but there will be a solution, i trust in you =)
<hypa7ia> ramzez: make sure it's executable, then ./file.sh
<Gwildor|work> jdub, then what is the reason that all apt-getable apps don't make it to the menu?
<jdub> Gwildor|work: if you look at the tuxracer version, it doesn't have "ubuntu" in it, which means we haven't changed it. it's also unsupported. :-)
<topyli> we want freedesktop.org menu!
<jdub> Gwildor|work: because they don't have menu entries, either done by ubuntu or debian.
<ramzez> why am i getting this error?
<Gwildor|work> jdub, xine made it to the menu, no icon, but in the menu
<skeff> I don't get the gDesklets to run.. is it just me?
<ramzez> ramzez@ubuntu:~ $ sudo powernowd
<ramzez> Password:
<ramzez> powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.90, (c) 2003-2004 John Clemens
<ramzez> powernowd: Found 1 cpu:
<ramzez> Couldn't open file: No such file or directory
<hypa7ia> ramzez: what error?
<ramzez> Couldn't open file: No such file or directory
<ramzez> Couldn't open file: No such file or directory
<ramzez> couldn't open govn's file for writing: No such file or directory
<ramzez> Couldn't get per-cpu data: Illegal seek
<ramzez> PowerNowd encountered and error and could not start.
<ramzez> Please make sure that:
<gen> ramzez is this #flood?
<ramzez>  - You are running a v2.5/v2.6 kernel or later
<ramzez>  - That you have sysfs mounted /sys
<hypa7ia> ramzes ztop psting
<ramzez>  - That you have the core cpufreq and cpufreq-userspace
<ramzez>    modules loaded into your kernel
<gen> ramzez STOP
<topyli> Gwildor|work: some apps do the work themselves of getting into the vanilla gnome menu
<ramzez>  - That you have the cpufreq driver for your cpu loaded,
<ramzez>    and that it works. (check dmesg for errors)
<ramzez> If all of the above are true, and you still have problems,
<ramzez> please email the author: clemej@alum.rpi.edu
<jdub> Gwildor|work: xine-ui? sure, it probably had an item in debian. note that xine-ui is not in main.
<gen> ramzez you idiot
<ramzez> sorry :-)
<skeff> oh great, there is no op here..
<hypa7ia> ramzez: PLEASE use #flood or http://pastebin.com
<jdub> skeff: there are ops here, but they don't have ops all the time
<Gwildor|work> OMG...work is over......ttyl
<ramzez> i didn't now that, from now on i will
<topyli> i've never noticed an op here
<gen> there are topyli
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<jdub> :-)
<hypa7ia> thanks ramzez :-)
<__daniel> so you're all fine with the wiki?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<topyli> hehe
<ramzez> so anyone had it?
<topyli> ok, i'll watch it from now on :)
<jdub> ramzez: sounds like your cpufreq drivers are not loaded
<ramzez> how do i load it?
<hypa7ia> ramzez: what kind of cpu?
<ramzez> coopermine p3
<ramzez> when i do /sbin/lsmod it shows speedstep-lib which is correct
<will_> tyop
<will_> typo!
<Grex> did u report me to the cia?
<Grex> :)
<Grex> The Yener and Krishnamoorthy proposal says their research will begin Jan. 1, 2005 but does not say which IRC servers will be monitored.
<ramzez> acpi and powernowd loaded at boot with no errors
<Grex> the cia is going to monitor IRC as of jan 1 2005
<Grex> alala
<Grex> ubuntu needs to have more security
<topyli> Grex: i've been watching you all the time. you blew it by showing yourself in public like this
<hypa7ia> Grex: some networks have always been monitored... irc.2600.net for example.
<ramzez> hypa7ia, any ideas?
<Grex> topyli:    kewl
<hypa7ia> ramzez: lsmod | grep speedstep     does this get anything?
<Grex> hypa7ia:  interesting
<Grex> why irc.2600.net?
<topyli> go see
<jdub> Grex: can you please take this discussion elsewhere?
<hypa7ia> #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<ramzez> hypa7ia, yep "speedstep_lib 4356 0"
<Grex> hypa7ia you therE?
<hypa7ia> ramzez: weird, it should work
<linux_mafia> man, even though its a little unstable, beagle rocks
<ramzez> do i need to edit some files? i only installed ubuntu a couple of days ago
<ramzez> my first linux experience
<jdub> linux_mafia: we're hoping to get it into hoary properly :)
<superted> hm
<superted> im very eager to try it, but don't got the time to start messing about with cvs deps etc :\
<falco> is it just me or there're problems accessing http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ ?
<gen> just you
<falco> :(
<linux_mafia> jdub, that would be cool
<hypa7ia> ramzez: i can't help you further i'm afraid, that's as far as i've gotten too :-(
<gen> no zealots allowed
<topyli> ramzez: if you need to edit files by hand, it's considered a bug =)
<Nivlem> anyone here had trouble with rythmbox? When I tell it to open a stream from Shoutcast it just locks up and never plays anything...
<gen> hoary nivlem?
<Nivlem> No...warty
<topyli> Nivlem: perhaps you don't have mp3 support?
<Nivlem> Ummm...I am listening to said stream with xmms right now...
<gen> nivlem, what is the audio set up to use in rb
<Nivlem> I would have presumed that rythmbox would have had this setup since it is part of the install of Warty?
<gen> oss, alsa?
<linux_mafia> jdub, ive been looking at garret's design wiki, beagle is gonna bring some awesome new features to the desktop soon, i'm loving it
<topyli> Nivlem: doesn't matter. rhythmbox uses gstreamer and xmms doesn't. you need mp3 for gstreamer. i think the package you need is gstreamer0-8-mad (or some such)
<Nivlem> gen: Interesting question....it appears the default mixer that is installed with Warty has both OSS and ALSA...but I would presume alsa
<linux_mafia> jdub, him and joe shaw etc seem like some bloody smart guys
<gen> nivlem: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ramzez> oh, i c
<gen> need to get gstreamer0.8-mad
<ramzez> so i need to have this folder? cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
<Rob|Newbie> gen it worked :)
<ramzez> cause i have nothing under cpu0
<Nivlem> topyli: Ok..kewl thanks...that is available under restricted formats repository?
<gen> good rob
<topyli> Nivlem: you'll have to enable "universe". see the link gen gave you above
<Rob|Newbie> now what we do :)
<Nivlem> I have universe enabled ;-)
<topyli> Nivlem: oh. so you should find gstreamer0.8-mad easily :)
<kent> topyli, isn't the plugin in restricted, not in universe?
<Nivlem> kent: Don't know...but I just installed it ;-)
<topyli> heh
<gen> its in universe
<timello> hi there, which tool can I configure my keyboard map?
<gen> Filename: pool/universe/g/gst-plugins0.8/gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.5-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Nivlem> topyli: Kinda surprised though that it isn't installed default...
<gen> legal reasons im sure nivlem
* Nivlem shutting down xmms...moving to Rythmbox...heh
<topyli> kent: but i agree it's an uncool package and might as well be in "multiverse"
<ramzez> how can i run this scirpt script.sh?
<jdub> kent: restricted is for drivers only
<topyli> Nivlem: cannot be installed by default, mp3 is legally dubious
<gen> right click ramzez, run in terminal
<gen> sorry open, then run in terminal
<Nivlem> Ahhhh....thanks all....that is much nicer...heh
<gen> np nivlem
<Rob|Newbie> how do i know im running hoary?
<Nivlem> Next question is about a firewire hard drive with 3 partitions and the device naming convention(s)...it is /dev/sdb(the whole drive) with partitions named Music, Bak, and Graphics...anyone enlighten me?
<topyli> Rob|Newbie: if you're running hoary you'll know. or you'll be in trouble :)
<Rob|Newbie> lol i'm not right now =D
<Nivlem> topyli: How unstable is "unstable"?
<gen> depends nivlim
<gen> no definite answer to that really
<topyli> Nivlem: right now it's not bad. somtimes it's better, sometimes worse
<ramzez> cheers
<Nivlem> gen: I will wait since I run PPC warty... ;-)
<Rob|Newbie> gen, i cant install xfce4 or others
<MyOldSock> Hi guys, complete linux n00b here, wondering where to start for configuring an internal dsl modem in ubuntu
<gen> you never enabled uni/multi rob
<socomm> MyOldSock: pppoeconf
<Rob|Newbie> i know
<protocol> hey all
<protocol> :)
<ramzez> so can anyone give me example of  cpuinfo_cur_freq cpuinfo_max_freq cpuinfo_min_freq files in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 ?
<socomm> MyOldSock: assuming you're ISP utilizes PPPoE
<Nivlem> MyOldSock: You should probably check dmesg and see if it is seeing your internal dsl device as well...
<gen> ask room rob, i need to grab some food
<Rob|Newbie> no prob thanks
<protocol> anyone in here using Fluxbox? I'm having some problems getting fonts to work
<Rob|Newbie> i think i can manager
<MyOldSock> socomm: I'm used to driver files and other ungodly M$ , pppoeconf .. I run that from the 'run command' option? what sort of curly questions is it likely to ask me that I can prepare answers for?
<Nivlem> greets protocol:
<protocol> hey Nivlem :>
<MyOldSock> socomm: under systems configuration, it reports the dsl modem as AccessRunner PCI etc etc, so it seems to be finding it.
<protocol> I'm havin 0 luck getting these fonts to work in Ubuntu... any ideas guys?
<Nivlem> protocol:Sorry no help here
<Rob|Newbie> Hello, I'm trying to install xfce4 and others and i went into my sources and added multiverse next to universe
<socomm> MyOldSock: run it from a terminal, the command is `pppoeconf'
<Rob|Newbie> do i need to log out or something?
<protocol> hmm... kinda get me aggrivated. did fc-cache -fv ./ and all and still nothing.  I editied XF86Config-4 and added the FontPath and all...and nothing...
<Nivlem> Rob|Newbie: No just tell it to update "edit --> reload package list"
<protocol> Rob|Newbie, did you apt-get it already?
<socomm> It asks for username, password, and sometimes your ISP's nameserver IP address.
<randomsn> I have my ntfs partition mounted, but I can only see it as root.  What do you I need to change?
<randomsn> "/dev/hda1	/Windows	ntfs	ro,user,noauto	0	0"
<protocol> randomsn, change permisions... or edit fstab
<MyOldSock> socomm: thanks for your help :)
<Rob|Newbie> i did update it apt-get update
<randomsn> protocol: What would I change in that fstab line?  I can't chmod because it's read-only.
<protocol> Rob|Newbie, did you do apt-get install xfrce4
<Rob|Newbie> i tried yes
<protocol> randomsn, add umask=000
<Rob|Newbie> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Rob|Newbie> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Rob|Newbie> E: Couldn't find package xfce4
<protocol> like this: /dev/hda1 /Windows ntfs ro,user,noauto,umask=000 0 0
<randomsn> Great.  That worked.  Thanks.
<protocol> np ;)
<protocol> Rob|Newbie, do apt-get install xfce
<socomm> protocol: should be xfce4.
<Rob|Newbie> i did
<Rob|Newbie> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Rob|Newbie> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Rob|Newbie> E: Couldn't find package xfce4
<Rob|Newbie> samething
<protocol> hmm
<protocol> thats very stranges
<protocol> did you check your apt.sources?
<Rob|Newbie> i also tried kde
<Rob|Newbie> yea
<Rob|Newbie> universe multiverse thats what i put
<will_> Rob|Newbie:dont paste here so much use #flood
<socomm> Rob|Newbie: I'm assuming that you've added the univers repos, and the updated your cache.
<kent> Rob|Newbie, i can find it with synaptic so its there, you must be doing something wrong.
<Rob|Newbie>  i dont think im doing something wrong i done it before with other distros, its just a ubuntu thing
<socomm> Rob|Newbie: xfce4 shows up here.
<randomsn> OK, one more problem.  When I plug in my USB thumbdrive, HAL picks up on it (it is in the device manager), but it isn't mounted on the desktop.  Any ideas?
<socomm> randomsn: try mounting it by hand.
<will_> Rob|Newbie: it works for everyone else....double check your /etc/apt/sources.list when you save it make sure you have root privalages, otherwise it wont save!! (sudo)
<topyli> Rob|Newbie: paste you sources.list in #flood and let's see
<__daniel> the ubuntu.com-webserver guy isnt here atm? :-)
<randomsn> socomm: It says only root can do that.
<gen> randomsn, use sudo
<randomsn> Yeah, that works, but I want it to do that through HAL/GVM.  Why wouldn't it?  It seems like a permissions issue of some kind?
<Rob|Newbie> there u go
<randomsn> OK, well, do I need to change something about the user I am logged in as?
<kent> Rob|Newbie, but you dont have universe there!  uncomment.
<randomsn> Shouldn't this just work?
<Rob|Newbie> yes i do i added multiverse next to universe
<gen> did you uncomment it rob
<topyli> Rob|Newbie: your universe and multiverse are not enabled. remove the # comment from those lines
<kent> Rob|Newbie, but you need to uncomment that line.
<gen> if it is commented rob, it isn't enabled..
<Rob|Newbie> oh
<Rob|Newbie> i did'nt know
<Rob|Newbie> thanks
<Rob|Newbie> let me check
<gen> so uncomment it, save, then sudo apt-get update
<gen> then sudo apt-get show xfce4
<gen> to see if you can see it
<will_> and...hey presto!
<gen> oops
<gen> i said apt-get show
<gen> apt-cache show xfce4
<gen> *
<Nivlem> Can someone recommend a good burning software for Ubuntu? XCdRoast has issues with not wanting to see my firewire DVD burner...
<Rob|Newbie> E: Invalid OPeration
<kent> Nivlem, k3b.
<gen> which part
<randomsn> Nivlem: gnomebaker
<Rob|Newbie> but i typed apt-cache show xfce4
<gen> rob, you need to be way more specific
<gen> did you sudo apt-get update
<gen> after you saved it
<gen> ..
<socomm> Nivlem: k3b, assuming you don't mind qt.
<Rob|Newbie> root@user-0cev21p:/home/rob # sudo apt-get show xfce4
<Rob|Newbie> E: Invalid operation show
<Rob|Newbie> root@user-0cev21p:/home/rob # apt-get show xfce
<Rob|Newbie> E: Invalid operation show
<Rob|Newbie> yes i did
<gen> i said apt-cache
<will_> Rob|Newbie: use sudo
<gen> sudo apt-cache show xfce4
<gen> i accidentally put get first time
<gen> then corrected myself
<will_> Rob: sudo apt-cache show xfce4
<gen> so rob, do the sudo apt-get update
<gen> sudo apt-cache show xfce4
<gen> yes
<topyli> yep, not apt-get but apt-cache
<will_> rob: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Rob|Newbie> chck #flood
<Rob|Newbie> ya
<Nivlem> socomm: so it will run without needing a bunch of KDE libs?
<Rob|Newbie> =)
<will_> who like ICEwm here?
<socomm> Nivlem: no, K3B == HEAVY KDE app.
<Rob|Newbie> not me
<Nivlem> randomsn: I don't see gnomebaker
<Nivlem> socomm: Ok...synaptic should add the dependencies no?
<socomm> Nivlem: correct.
<Nivlem> socomm: Great..thanks
<socomm> Nivlem: good luck.
<will_> Nivlem: http://biddell.co.uk/gnomebaker.php
<usual> Setting up nautilus (2.9.1-0ubuntu1)
<usual> muhuhahaha
<gen> won't be a problem usual, i'm using it currently
<usual> cool
<usual> any changes visible?
<Nivlem> will: thanks...I am assuming the .deb file works for us?
<gen> not really usual
<usual> k
<usual> hopefully bugfixes
<ramzez> right, i think i now why powernowd doens't work, that's because i have nothing under cpu0 folder and can't create anythign, does anyone had this problem?
<will_> Nivlem: ummm they have it as a zipped tarball, just install to /usr/local/gnomebaker
<Nivlem> will_: Yes that was my question...I assumed that the debian link was for a package..but it wasn't..k I will compile it.. ;-)
<will_> Nivlemi found that too!
<topyli> warty is in a very good shape it seems. only security fixes, no bad bugs. nothing i'm used to in debian unstable and mandrake :)
<ajmitch_> topyli: not too bad for a first release, is it?
<will_> Nivlem they have a tarball
<Nivlem> topyli: yeah...mandrake even though has released it as final...you have to partition ahead of time if you are using a second hard drive just for linux...
<Nivlem> will_: Yep got it...
<will_> Nivlem: what are the commands to compile?
<kent> will_, ./configure   and then "make". But i run configure a second ago, and it ran make automatic.
<kent> will_, but gnomebaker did not detect my burner :(
<will_> humm
<usual> just dh_make
<usual> then debian/rules binary
<usual> build a deb
<will_> i get configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<will_> at the end
<__daniel> will_: what does     ls -la /bin/cpp     say?
<will_> __daniel: oh! no such file or dir
<Nivlem> will_: all at once? ./configure && make && make install
<Nivlem> will_: this assumes you have the compiler and all it needs to do it...which it appears Ubuntu is not doing on install...
<Nivlem> anyone my .configure is griping about not have aclocal-1.4...synaptic don't find it?
#ubuntu 2005-12-05
<a|so> hello i need some help with my ubuntu please
<Nealz> cusco:  Or if it's frozen.
<dbglt> hrmm
<Nealz> cusco:  Like if you pour liquid nitrogen on it too much it will stop. I ruined my old computer like that.
<towsheba> ell0 channel
<dbglt> alright, another thing: I require the eciadsl driver to connect to the internet; does Ubuntu come with make/c/c++ dev tools installed by default?
<Ofe> nickrud : umm, how do I open that thing? "package type not supported" or something like that. :\
<tyler_> mwe, would it matter im on 64bit ubuntu?
<Nealz> Seveas:  xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version it said.
<nickrud> Ofe, I'm not sure what that question is about :)
<cusco> Nealz: I did not such thing
<mwe> tyler_: I don't know
<dbglt> O
<dbglt> I'd need to compile it from scratch
<dbglt> I'd imagine
<Ofe> nickrud : sorry, it was about apt-zip_0.13.2_all.deb. I don't know how to use it.
<Nealz> cusco:  Well if it's too hot then. Don't worry about it. Mine changes daily.
<nickrud> Ofe, sudo dpkg -i <file>
<a|so> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<cusco> Nealz: my have been like this for 3 days
<dbglt> would it be safe to install the debian i386 deb, or better to build from source?
<nickrud> dbglt, for c & make, apt-get install build-essential
<Nealz> cusco:  Is it slowing your performance? Noticably? Or did you just barely see that?
<dbglt> nickrud, not connected to the internet when under ubuntu - need to build/install eciadsl before I can connect
<nickrud> lol
<dbglt> nickrud, unless the install CD is a source for such
<logical_mark> Hey can anyone help me out with why pure-ftpd is not working with pure-admin?
<topyli> dbglt: just install the build-essential package, and get all your need to build stuff
<dbglt> topyli, that comes on the install CD?
<topyli> no :(
<nickrud> dbglt, I think it is, give it a try :)
<nickrud> no!??
<dbglt> bit hard to apt-get packages when I can't get on the internet :|
<tritium> It should be on the install cd
<dbglt> ok
<cusco> Nealz: it was slow 3 minutes ago while seeng some flash site
<topyli> dbglt: actually i don't know. all i know it's not on the default installation
<gfish> how do i burn dvd iso's
<Firen> how i can install c compiler in ubuntu? i download one from gcc.gun.org and i can't compile it :/
<dbglt> I assume if the CD is in the drive, it will be automatically recognized as a source? I'm unfamiliar with the deb package management system
<HrdwrBoB> gfish: right click, write to disc
<gfish> HrdwrBoB, its that easy
<tyler_> mwe, well.. I was installing an extension on 1.07, then quit to run that command.  When I ran it, half way through, a window popped up and mentioned "checking for extension compatability" and then it ended like usual after loading... weird
<dbglt> I'd just like to get up and running on the net, then I can learn as I go. But as it stands, I have to reboot if I would like to get on the internet
<Nealz> cusco:  I don't know what to tell you then.
<nickrud> dbglt, yes, it will.  take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list , that defines where you can get packages from
<dbglt> which... is mildly annoying to say the least
<Nealz> cusco:  Because it should change. Have you rebooted in the last 3 days?
<dbglt> nickrud, thank you
<cusco> Nealz: just now
<Nealz> cusco:  I don't know, then.
<cusco> :( ok
<tyler_> mwe, I think im gonna give up for now.
<logical_mark> Does anybody in here know why pure-admin would't be able to retrieve data from the pure-ftpd server?
<Nealz> cusco:  Sorry. I came here for help myself. But for OpenGL
<mwe> tyler_: yeah
<Nealz> Okay, I tried installing the fglrx driver but it says it's already the newest version, what do I do?
<mwe> tyler_: stick with 1.0.7 for now if it works
<cusco> lol
<cusco> what about your opengl?
<Nealz> cusco:  The program freezes after a few seconds
<cusco> what grafic card do you use? ati?
<dbglt> ok, and what I asked again before: would it be safe to install a debian .deb on a ubuntu system? The file is at: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php?lang=en
<Nealz> yeah
<tyler_> mwe, yeah.
<dbglt> or would I be better off building from source?
<tyler_> mwe, thanks for your help though, i really appreciate it
<amanda> hey guys
<cusco> hold on
<amanda> for some reason i cant install a pkg from synaptic
<tyler_> Does anyone know if the 64bit version of Ubuntu is noticably faster or not?
<logical_mark> dbglt: new to linux all togethor but it's my understanding that Ubuntu is a build of debian
<amanda> this is what it tells me
<amanda> gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse:
<amanda>  Depends: gstreamer0.8-wavpack but it is not going to be installed
<amanda>  Depends: gstreamer0.8-dirac but it is not going to be installed
<dbglt> aye, I'm not sure of the hierarchy and such are the same
<logical_mark> dbglt: and I install .deb s all the time
<dbglt> or if it would cause dependancy problems
<Nealz> amanda:  Don't paste in here. There is a place for it.
<amanda> where do i paste?
<logical_mark> Ok so no one in here can help me with my FTP server woes?
<dbglt> logical_mark, ok
<nickrud> dbglt, the consensus is that it's not a good idea; some work, some don't. In general, binary compatibility between debian and ubuntu is not guaranteed.
<Nealz> amanda:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ and then copy and paste the link after you paste.
<tyler_> mwe, im gonna reformat to 32bit version and see how it goes. ill be back in 30minutes.
<dbglt> nickrud, understood.
<dbglt> nickrud, if I have a .deb package - what is the syntax to install that?
<mwe> tyler_: good luck
<dbglt> apt-install ?
<cusco> Nealz: I dunno I sory
<nickrud> dbglt, sudo dpkg -i <deb package>
<dbglt> oh
<logical_mark> nickrud: in that case what is the format to look for when searching the net for programs to install that are not in SPM
<cusco> lol
<logical_mark> ?
<Nealz> cusco:  you're fine
<dbglt> alright, rebooting, I'll see how we go
<dbglt> nickrud, logical_mark, topyli, anavim, tritium, thanks :)
<nickrud> logical_mark, use ubuntu's repository; if you're feeling adventurous, add repositories that are specifically built for ubuntu. Personally, I stick with official stuff.
<dbglt> back shortly, I hope
<Nealz> How do I enable Direct Rendering?
<trappist> Nealz: follow ubotu's instructions about ati
<logical_mark> nickrud: sounds like a good plan. Thanks for the help. Hey are you familiar with pure-ftpd and pure-admin?
<nickrud> logical_mark, no, never used them, sorry.
<logical_mark> nickrud: thanks anyway - later
<trappist> I do.  oh he's gone.
<amanda> does anyone know how to mount a creative zen xtra mp3 player/
<amanda> ?
<bolrod> like you'd mount a normal usb drive??
<infamus> i keep getting errors when i mark winetools for installation through SPM, any ideas on why this keep happening?
<idiot> when I try to copy a file thats 4.4gb from a windows computer to this linux computer it fails because it exceeds the file limit.
<amonkey> is there a good repo for bleeding edge packages of major apps (ie firefox)? or is there a better way to try 1.5?
<tritium> infamus, SPM?
<amanda> how come i cant install some of the media pkgs
<amanda> ?
<djm62> tritium: synaptic package manager!
<infamus> tritium: Synaptic Package Manager
<tritium> infamus, you added the winehq.com repo?
<infamus> tritium, yeah
<tritium> infamus, what exactly is happening?
<u|qos> i want to disable some users on my machine only for ssh? it that possible?
<arcanistherogue> in ubuntu, how do i change the login screen?>
<arcanistherogue> breezy
<amanda> im getting a error message when i try to update my repository list
<amanda> saying a gzip error
<trappist> u|qos: you can configure sshd to only allow certain users
<anavim> idiot, that's not true, I have 10GB tarballs on my computer
<oxez> u|qos: yes, checkout /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<idiot> anavim - how did you mount your windows partition in linux
<anavim> idiot, I don't
<infamus> tritium: SPM keeps telling me it has unresolvable dependencies so it cant install
<tritium> infamus, ah, okay.
<topyli> infamus: find the "fix broken" entry in the menus
<tritium> That very well may be the case, infamus.  winehq.com is not an official repo, and may occasionally have improper dependencies
<u|qos> oxez, checked :) but found nothing very special
<infamus> tritium: alright ill try
<anavim> idiot, also, I think dd will copy parts of the file at a time and cat will put the pieces back together again
<Rosen> Hi people ... I am very new to linux and just installed Ubuntu.. I must say it looks MUCH less complicated than any distro I've seen before... but I will probably be asking for some help during tonight anyways :)
<Rosen>  /introduction done
<oxez> u|qos: you can set up the 'AllowUser(s)' var like: AllowUser(s) oxez,uqos etc.. (not sure if AllowUser takes an s or not)
<oxez> There must be a DisableUser
<tritium> Rosen, glad you've joined us :)
<djm62> how can I get my usb mp3 player to automount again? it worked in hoary, in breezy I can mount it manually, which isn't as good.  the error is something about UDI when I try from nautilus
<Rosen> Thanks Tritium i'm sure I will enjoy this
<oxez> u|qos: DenyUsers => http://www.delafond.org/traducmanfr/man/man5/sshd_config.5.html
<oxez> there you go buddy :P
<bluefox83> djm62, what kind of mp3 player is it? i been wanting to get one and didn't know if they worked in linux
<musk> hoary seems so much more stable than breezy.
<u|qos> oxez, Its AllowUsers ... found it in the manpage ... and then its all done? i am asking, because thats a very security related question
<oxez> u|qos: DenyUsers exist
<quacker> musk, you should try Debian then  --- lol
<mwe> breezy is stable for me
<djm62> bluefox83: I've never found one which /doesn't/ but ipods sometimes need special software, and others are mostly seen as usb-mass-storage
<bluefox83> musk, breezy is probably the debian equivilent of unstable :p
<oxez> u|qos: yea, after you save your file, restart your sshd server. And test it by yourself
<Fujitsu> Hoary _was_ very stable, but I am yet to have issues with Breezy... Then again I have been using it for less than 24 hours.
<nickrud> ouch, except that unstable isn't :)
<bluefox83> djm62, do you need special software to use them?
<musk> I have one that just records on a fat 16 USB drive.
<ompaul> bluefox83, ehh wrong
<musk> ;-)
<agtnz> Whats a program to convert .ico to .png ?
<Fujitsu> Sarge works fine for my server. Has never crashed once... Don't know about sid or etch though!
<djm62> bluefox83: to use ipods, you need some special software.  apple ipods specifically.
<bluefox83> nickrud, true, debian unstable isn't actually unstable, i know cus i'm using it :P
<infamus> topyli: it didnt work, im still getting unresolvable dependency errors
<u|qos> oxez, it ssh then save? i suppose to enable only root ...
<djm62> bluefox83: the software is there, and works
<nickrud> bluefox83, I didn't reinstall unstable for 3 years; ubuntu, well ....
<ompaul> agtnz, tried gimp?
<tritium> Rosen, I hope you will!
<musk> I am a believer in Debian!!
<oxez> u|qos: enable only root? and you call this security? :P
<topyli> infamus: dunno then, maybe start purging recently added packages with apt, i don't know
<k31th> ompaul: watsup
<musk> I feel ubuntu is just a "tuned" version of debian
<agtnz> ompaul: no, was thinking more a command line util - thanks i'll try gimp tho
<mwe> is that a  relegion?
<oxez> But, try this: DenyUsers * and then AllowUsers root
<Fujitsu> Ubuntu is practically Debian... Debian for servers until Dapper is proven.
<bluefox83> djib, i ment other types of mp3 players..i have no desire to buy a crapple product :p
<ompaul> k31th, nothing
<infamus> topyli: hhmmmmm....k i guess i can try that
<bluefox83> ubuntu != Debian
<djib> ah non, c'est pas pour moi ^^
<k31th> ompaul: know that feeling
<amanda> what does IGN mean when i do apt-get update?
<oxez> djib: daccord :P
<musk> brb personal hygiene tyme
<AsiEsLaVida92> eww
<AsiEsLaVida92> lol
<u|qos> oxez, i have to work with root ... otherwise i have to enable 4 other user an switch between them
<djib> grrrrrrr !!! :P
<Ribs> Anyone got experience with wireless USB network adaptors?
<topyli> amanda: ignored, i.e. apt doesn't need that info
<amanda> ok
<amanda> thnx
<AsiEsLaVida92> i do
<djm62> bluefox83: other mp3 players, treat as usb-mass-storage (a disk that can play the mp3s you put on it).  fine for me
<InitMass> i wonder when a .deb package will be released of Firefox 1.5
<bluefox83> djm62, what sort of drivers and such do you need for them?
<amanda> tpyli: when i try to install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse it says it cant do it
<Ofe> nickrud : okay, i got apt-zip installed. and I have no idea how to start it.
<oxez> u|qos: if you do AllowUsers root, then only root will be allowed
<oxez> u|qos: no need to DisableUsers, I made a mistake
<djm62> bluefox83: included with the distro, should automatically work when you plug the player in
<bluefox83> apt-zip? O.o
<deus_> I just upgraded to breezy
<deus_> but i have a problem with apt
<nickrud> Ofe, you need to configure it, which, if remember correctly, was not simple. bluefox83 have you used it recently?
<deus_> unmet dependencies on all the packages i try to download
<amanda> me to
<u|qos> oxez, read it myself ;) ... thx anyway, but how can i prevent using root ...
<bluefox83> djm62, be aware, i am not using ubuntu, i'm using debian..but i think the 2.6 kernels should be able to detect it immediately and load the drivers itself..
<oxez> u|qos: for what?
<deus_> any reason for this to happen?
<anavim> deus_, what are you trying to do?
<Fujitsu> u|qos: sudo should do the trick.
<oxez> ^
<deus_> anavim: what do you mean
<deus_> i cant download any packages
<bluefox83> nickrud, used what? apt-zip? i've never even heard of it before!
<Fujitsu> deus_: I never liked the upgrading process.
<Ofe> nickrud : okay.. damn it. :\ gotta be an easy/understanable way to install totem-xine with no internet connection.
<djm62> bluefox83: um, best to ask in #debian.  ubuntu is desktop focused, debian has every right not to implement that
<tritium> bluefox83, apt-cache show apt-zip ;)
<u|qos> oxez, but where is the differenz using root, or login via another user an then doing sudo su -?
<nickrud> Ofe, I'm installing apt-zip as we speak, I'll see how much I remember
<Dekkard> deus_:  do you have any repositories enabled
<djm62> bluefox83: although the raw drivers (the kernel module) will be there for sure
<Rosen> here we go ... after about 56 lookups on google to make sure what the stuff actually was, Automatix is now installing :O
<anavim> !tell deus_ about repositories
<oxez> u|qos: If I were you, I'd block that SSH user from doing 'sudo', and make him use 'su' instead
<deus_> Dekkard: all of them and some extra
<oxez> u|qos: so the guy needs 2 passwords to gain root access
<bluefox83> djm62, thanks, i might ask for a creative ogg player for xmas then ^_^
<cafuego> deus_: Run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<Dekkard> and synaptic prompts fo password?
<Fujitsu> Mmm... Ogg...
<cafuego> oxez: Why not make said user not have root access, if it's a security problem?
<djm62> bluefox83: they have ogg players?
<u|qos> oxez, the pw from the user & the root pw, okay. but where is the diffrence between su and sudo?
<Dekkard> from what ive seen ..i river supports ogg
<bluefox83> djm62, yep!
<oxez> u|qos: sudo does not require knowing the root password
<cafuego> u|qos: Just use sudo; you can restrict WHICH commnds the user can run as root in sudo.
<amanda> can some one help me?
<deus_> cafuego: unmet dependebcies on everything
<NoobieDoobieDo> How can I show what version of Ubuntu I'm running ? Uname -a doesn't do it.
<Nealz> Okay I tried that fglrx thing
<Nealz> but it keeps failint
<Nealz> failing
<u|qos> oxez, sure it does ...
<Fujitsu> Probably, amanda. What is wrong?
<Dekkard> personally... my ipod nano.. kicks it.. way better than my mpio
<amanda> fujitsu http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<cafuego> deus_: Check that you've got a correct /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nealz> says libvarconf-1.0c2 is going to overwrite something and stops.
<oxez> u|qos: ?
<amanda> i get that error when i update my repos
<pramz> NoobieDoobieDo, lowercase : uname -a
<trappist> Nealz: when you do what
<pramz> NoobieDoobieDo, thats kernel version
<djm62> amanda: is your disk full?
<amanda> no
<oxez> u|qos: I'm logged in as my user, I do sudo rm -rf /, it asks me for MY password, not root's
<amanda> dont think so
<Fujitsu> Are you sure?
<NoobieDoobieDo> pramz, I'm looking for the Ubuntu version.
<amanda> looking now
<u|qos> oxez, if i login to my machine via ssh and then trying "sudo nano <something>" i have to enter the pw once ...
<amanda> i have 11 GB free
<deus_> cafuego: the source list worked perfectly before, after i addedd the breezy tag and updated , not so
<djm62> :) not full then
<Nealz> trappist I went and did the Ctrl + Alt + F1 thing and it fails when I apt-get install --reinstall blah blah
<amanda> yup
<cafuego> u|qos: That's a matter of configuring sudo.
<bluefox83> wow, amazon has a bangin price for the creative zen ogg player, with 20gb of space ^_^
<amanda> so what else can i be
<amanda> ?
<u|qos> oxez, not the roots pw? where is the sense of that?
<Fujitsu> How many times have you tried, amanda?
<Ofe> nickrud : do I just have to dl all the packages this http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/gnome/totem-xine says totem-xine depends on?
<amanda> like 50
<trappist> Nealz: the blah blah part is what I was looking for
<oxez> u|qos: ? You knew that the root password is different that your user password, right?
<cafuego> u|qos: it can be set to prompt for a password each time, and/or  display a message to be careful.
<annex> bluefox83: how much?
<nickrud> Ofe, yes, and maybe some that those packages depend on :)
<Nealz> trappist:  linux-restricted-modules
<Fujitsu> The file is obviously somehow being corrupted...
<amanda> how can i fix it?
<Ofe> nickrud : oh. and then figure out where they belong in that breezy-computer?
<amanda> it is on 2 repos
<yatesy> its not each time, it gives you access for 5 minutes by default
<Fujitsu> You could try a different mirror.
<djm62> amanda: can you do apt-get update?
<nickrud> Ofe, if you can figure out what .debs to get, they'll know where they go when installed.
<Fujitsu> djm62: That is the issue, I believe
<amanda> yes but i still get a error
<u|qos> oxez, my main users pw and the root pw is the same, :) stupid thing... was default on ubuntu. but why can sudo run processes with root rights when i only entered the pw of an unprivilidged user?
<Fujitsu> Try a different mirror, I guess.
<djm62> is the us archive prone to problems?
<yatesy> u|qos: because thats the whole point.....
<Fujitsu> I don't know.
<Fujitsu> But it may be that the connection from amanda to there is not good.
<ompaul> u|qos, that is how sudo works
<oxez> u|qos: that's how ubuntu is configured by default
<amanda> true
<dbglt> beautiful, I'm up and running :)
<dbglt> now...
<dbglt> just gotta fix everything heh
<dbglt> at least the net is going
<nickrud> Ofe, try sudo apt-zip-list --skip-mount --medium=$HOME --packages=totem-xine . That will create a script in your home directory, along with an options file. Take those to the internet connected machine, and run the fetch-script.
<merc> uh, i went to dist-upgrade after chaning my sources etc..and now its saying its having a problem processing kdenetworkconf package :( anyone heard of something similar or know what's going on?
<Rosen> dbglt I'm at the same stage as you :) ... are you experienced with this ?
<NoobieDoobieDo> How can I upgrade Ubuntu to BreezyBadger ?
<u|qos> oxez, so ... now im stucked. i create an extra user for login via ssh, allowing only him. whats the next step?
<dbglt> Rosen: not with Ubuntu, but I've had my fair share of linux installs: doesn't seem to be anything too out of the ordinary
<oxez> u|qos: you want to configure sudoers
<Fujitsu> NoobieDoobieDo: From HoaryHedgehog?
<ordinary> whats that?
<n0dl> is there a way to check what kind of video card i have?
<NoobieDoobieDo> Fujitsu, Yes
<merc> n0dl: lspci shows pci devices..(do it as root)
<djm62> NoobieDoobieDo: can you edit a text file?
<oxez> u|qos: sudo visudo , there is probably some documentation available on http://help.ubuntu.com
<amanda> so how can i see what i need?
<amanda> or how can i fix the prob?
<NoobieDoobieDo> djm62, yes
<Rosen> dbglt : allright, you know about Automatix ? ... I myself is a complete newbie with this but found it to be very helpfull ... I think
<amanda> are there erros when u update?
<Fujitsu> amanda: If you go into synaptic...
<Rosen> dbglt : I'm in the process of installing it now
<dbglt> Rosen: I've not heard of it. What does it do?
<amanda> k
<Ofe> nickrud : it says that package totem-xine has no installable something. not sure if I translated it correctly.
<Rosen> dbglt hang on I'll find a link for you
<dbglt> Rosen: thanks :)
<u|qos> oxez, i will take a look ... thx to you all!
<djm62> NoobieDoobieDo: for the most part, change all references to hoary to breezy in the file /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get update&&aptitude dist-upgrade
<oxez> u|qos: np, if there is something just drop a message in here :P
<Nealz> dbglt:  Do an 'apt-get install build-essential' and 'apt-get update' but put sudo in front of them
<Fujitsu> And then properties or something, will get you into the 'Sources list'
<Rosen> dbglt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<n0dl> thx
<NoobieDoobieDo> djm62, Thanks.
<Fujitsu> I don't have the window right in front of me...
<amanda> is there a way to make ubuntu not look to the sync clock
<cafuego> n0dl: 'lspci | grep VGA'
<nickrud> Ofe ;) you are screwed by not having universe packages in your apt database, which you need internet access to fill. That's another issue,
<cafuego> n0dl: Root is not required.
<djm62> NoobieDoobieDo: 3 steps, and then you have to wait for stuff to download and install
<nickrud> Ofe, sorry, I never considered that point.
<bluefox83> sorry...for those of you who wanted to know about the amazon.com deal for the zen player it's $189.00
<Fujitsu> amanda: System->Administration->Services. In there there is an option for the clock, I bleieve.
* bluefox83 i snot having a lot of luck with ogg players..
<Drakeson> is there a way to use gstreamer in command line to play a single file?
<logical_mark> Hey how do I change the name of a mounted volume?
<Fujitsu> NoobieDoobieDo: Emphasis on the wait. I suggest getting a few dozen cups of coffee...
<Ofe> nickrud : well, thanks for trying to help anyway. I suppose I just have to find a way to get internet connection to that machine. I'm giving up for a while, gotta sleep a few hours before going to work.
<logical_mark> I have to hard drives mounted, /dev/hda1 and /dev/sda1 and I want to change the name the are mounted on. Which right now they are both mounted as X GB Disk...
<djm62> NoobieDoobieDo: it isn't what you'd call an anxious wait
<Rosen> my next project will be to get the XP partition on this computer removed :> Any advice on how to make Ubuntu 'take it over' ?
<angryfix> how can you launch a program from the terminal, but not have it bound to that terminal (so you can continue executing commands). For example, Eclipse and Xchat remain bound to the terminal if launched from it.
<nickrud> Ofe, luck. linux just is not an unconnected os.
<merc> uh, i went to dist-upgrade after chaning my sources etc..and now its saying its having a problem processing kdenetworkconf package :( anyone heard of something similar or know what's going on?
<swb> angryfix, xchat &
<logical_mark> Rosen:qtParted is a good partition manager
<djm62> Rosen: go carefully, make sure you can do everything you need/want to do under ubuntu first.
<swb> or run it and press ctrl -z and then type bg
<swb> then type fg to bring it back
<angryfix> oh ok.
<anavim> Fujitsu, lots of coffee always makes me severely impatient  ;)
<Rosen> logical_mark, allright thanks I'll look into that
<Drakeson> is there a way to use gstreamer in command line to play a single file?
<Ofe> I suppose this is the depency hell ppl talk about. if I can't get internet connection to work I'll install windows 95 to that computer. :P
<Vann> i installed 5.10 Breezy Badger Install CD, but when it booted and started the load up sequence it says it can't find /dev/hde3 which is the partition its installed on.  Any ideas?
<deus_> There is little wrong with the source file that i can see
<deus_> also...startx disapeared
<cyphase> does anyone know why i might not be able to log into Gnome?
<Rosen> djm62, I got Skype, msn, irc and firefox up and running so I think I'm all covered .... I think :P
<amanda> fujitsu" im looking if my other system can see those repos
<logical_mark> Can anyone help me re-label mounted drives?
<Trashcan> anyone have GAIM get stuck at 'Receiving Authorization' from aim?
<anavim> Ofe, it's not dependency hell, it's a package conflict.  you can't have mplayer and xine installed at the same time
<cyphase> i can get into fluxbox..
<amanda> fujitsu" if it can what can i do to see them on this machine?
<djm62> Rosen: Gladys, and your mitts ;)
<cyphase> and IceWM (where i am now)
<cyphase> and failsafe terminal
<cyphase> but not gnome
<Ofe> anavim : oh, so it's mplayer? I don't think I ever installed that. unless it comes with breezy.
<Vann> i installed 5.10 Breezy Badger Install CD, but when it booted and started the load up sequence it says it can't find /dev/hde3 which is the partition its installed on.  Any ideas?
<cyphase> any ideas?
<anavim> Ofe, oh, different problem then  :(
<Rosen> djm62, hehe .. now I just need to make Gunz work in Wine ... first I have to see what Wine is of course :P ... Oh the joys of being a newbie
<djm62> Rosen: take it easy...soon it will be an extension of your mind ;)
<cafuego> wine is ambrosia
<Trashcan> wine tastes like rubbing alcohol
<cafuego> I suggest a sparkling shiraz on a hot day like today
<amanda> lol
<cafuego> Trashcan: You're not entitled to an opinion on wine with a nick like that ;-)
<Rosen> djm62, oh I gave up on my mind long ago
<NanoBCN28> hi guys. I'm experiencing problems writing dvd images
<NanoBCN28> neither cdrecord nor growisofs work
<NanoBCN28> any idea why?
<Vann> i installed 5.10 Breezy Badger Install CD, but when it booted and started the load up sequence it says it can't find /dev/hde3 which is the partition its installed on.  Any ideas?
<GMachine_24> ok, I feel like a dork for asking but I cannot figure out how to partition and format a second hard drive. I have searched howtos and tried qtparted with no luck.
<MickMcMack> fdisk it?
<b_e_n_z> GMachine_24, fdisk /dev/hdb?
<GMachine_24> ok, hang on
<swb> GMachine_24, try cfdisk
<swb> as root
<swb> its easier than fdisk
<Vann> i installed 5.10 Breezy Badger Install CD, but when it booted and started the load up sequence it says it can't find /dev/hde3 which is the partition its installed on.  Any ideas?
<Nealz> http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=5523  the ><(((*> is my prompt. Why does it say that?
<phrizer> Can i check email headers in evolution ?
<snausages> is there a hotkey for switching workspaces?
<cyphase> Does anyone know why I might not be able to log into Gnome?
<anavim> snausages, in gnome?
<djm62> phrizer: yes, I think it's in view
<snausages> anavim: yes
<cyphase> I can get into Fluxbox..
<swb> cyphase, wrong password?
<nickrud> phrizer, there're options under view
<swb> I see
<cyphase> and IceWM (where i am now)
<swb> cyphase, whats the error?
<cyphase> but not Gnome
<cyphase> no error
<swb> what happens when you try and log in
<cyphase> it freezes on the brown background
<amanda> hey
<swb> hrrm
<cyphase> it looks like it's about to log in
<swb> have you got spare harddisk space
<cyphase> but then, it doesn't do anyting
<phrizer> yeah found them
<phrizer> thanks
<cyphase> yes
<cyphase> about 9GB
<Vann> i installed 5.10 Breezy Badger Install CD, but when it booted and started the load up sequence it says it can't find /dev/hde3 which is the partition its installed on.  Any ideas on how to get it to find the partition?
<swb> on all partitions?
<swb> do df -h
<cyphase> swb, no, on my home
<cyphase> my root has about 70
<GMachine_24> fdisk /dev/hdb yields The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 39813.
<GMachine_24>  and then a bunch of stuff followed by command (m for help):
<swb> I see
<swb> checked dmesg?
<nickrud> Vann, can your bios see hde as a bootable disk?
<amanda> on my other system i only had 37 repos and on this system i have 48 and 2 wont load. but on the other system i can load all my media  pkgs but not on this system
<logical_mark> I need help with two drive that were mounted by a script I found, but I want to name them differently
<amanda> any help
<cyphase> swb, for what?
<swb> anything unusual
<swb> regarding gnome
<swb> or errors
<cyphase> i don't see anything
<Vann> nick: its the only hard drive.. and i've been booting windows off it for a while so i assume so
<swb> I dunno then sorry
<djm62> weird
<Nealz> http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=5523  the ><(((*> is my prompt. Why does it say that?
<snausages> anavim: any idea?
<nickrud> Vann, do you know if it's plugged into ide0 or ide1, as slave or master?
<SighKick> Greetings Earthlings :) First time on Xchat/linux chat...
<Vann> nickrud: nope ... how can i check?
* nickrud always opens the box and looks at the motherboard markings
<Artemis3> ah, alieeen
<anavim> snausages, no, I don't use gnome, I use fluxbox
<snausages> anavim: ok, thanks
* Vann goes flashlight hunting
<swb> SighKick, welcome to irc
<logical_mark> Hey can anyone explain to me, a newcomer to linux, what the deal is with me getting different "terminals" for lack of a better word when I press ctrl+alt+F1... F2... F3 etc. ?
<anavim> snausages, http://gnomesupport.org/wiki/index.php/KeyboardShortcuts
<swb> logical_mark, are they not there?
<Nealz> logical_mark:  It's liek the workstations..and you can stop gnome display manager when you're in them.
<swb> I'm sure mine were there by default...
<gfish> how do i open .rar files
<snausages> anavim: yeah, i just found that
<SighKick> Thanks swb: not new to IRC (been an Undernet user since 1996)  ... just sussing out this Ubuntu
<snausages> anavim: thanks! :)
<swb> aha
<cafuego> logical_mark: Linux is a multi-user system. By default, F1 through F6 are places to login :-)
<Vann> nickrud: IDE1
<u|qos> oxez, i read a while about sudo ... there was coming the question: makes the use of sudo sense? only seems to be a potential security risk ...
<logical_mark> Nealz, oh ok thats cool. Can I start gnome in two at once?
<oxez> u|qos: that's what I think too
<cafuego> u|qos: No, sudo is not a porential security risk.
<slashx1896> Heyyy
<Vann> nickrud: the end of the strip, not sure if that's slave or master though:/
<gfish> how do i open .rars
<Nealz> logical_mark:  What's the point of that?
<drolyk> Hi All! Does anybody here use apt-proxy ? I`ve got a problem with it :)
<cafuego> u|qos: No more so that writing the root password on a post-it note anyway ;-)
<anavim> u|qos, it's minor, but security is all about minor improvements - they really count
<djm62> u|qos: it checks that you are who you are, and saves you from knowing a password
<slashx1896> im using 'burn:///' to burn my cds,  and none of the cds played on my cd player..
<anavim> u|qos, the majority of security patches are very minor holes as well
<cafuego> u|qos: Specifically, with sudo you can define LIMITED root access to a SUBSET of commands. Far safer.
<tyler_165> Hello.  I just installed Ubuntu.  Following that I went and downloaded FF1.5.  I unpackaged in /opt/.  Now what?
<Vann> nickrud, you there?
<djm62> slashx1896: you're burning data CDs, when you should be burning audio CDs.  try gnomebaker
<logical_mark> Nealz: To be honest the it is so I can login on root so that I can be the owner of files in a nice GUI. LIke I said I am new to linux so I don't know how to modify files in the terminal and I dont know how to use the terminal su / sudo to give file permisions to my account.
<SighKick> Question: which is the best CD / MP3 ripper and why is adding lame codec so 'unfriendly?  any takers?
<ompaul> u|qos, if it was as risky as you suggest it would be removed
<swb> tyler_165, check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<u|qos> i am reading what u all are writing, but for some reason i dont understand anything ;)
<Nealz> logical_mark:  I enabled root. I always use root despite the people who say it's wrong.
<n0dl> whats the command to enable nvidia drivers?
<ompaul> u|qos, did you know it was invented around 1981
<swb> for a list of commonly asked and done things
<nickrud> Vann, yes
<u|qos> ompaul, no i didnt
<swb> Nealz, you WILL break your system eventually
<cafuego> u|qos: sudo allows you to give a user root access for a *single* command only
<djm62> Nealz: clarify that...you /enable/ root.  you don't use it as a normal account
<deus_> It wont even uinstall
<tyler_165> swb, k, hehe.
<Vann> nickrud: its IDE1 and at the end of the strip, dunno whether thats master or slave though :/
<Nealz> swb: and if I do I'll use my backup
<Fujitsu> SighKick: LAME is lame. MP3 is bad and propriatery...
<deus_> this isnt about the source
<Nealz> djm62:  I use it as a normal account
<djm62> Nealz: otherwise it would set a bad example
<gfish> how do i extract rars
<slashx1896> djm62: where can i get it? or is it already on synaptic?
<Nealz> djm62:  It's not a good thing I know
<logical_mark> Nealz: I enabled root as well :-). But still until I sink my feet into linux more I would prefer not risking the start of hard to break habits. Thanks for the all the info though!
<cafuego> gfish: with unrar-nonfree
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !audigy
<ubotu> rumour has it, audigy is muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<swb> I'ld rather not undergo the hassle
<u|qos> cafuego, hey... but it askes for the users pw ... not for the admins pw ... where is the security?
<ompaul> u|qos, actually I am wrong 1980 but whatever :-)  have a look here http://www.courtesan.com/sudo/history.html
<djm62> slashx1896: might even be on your system already... definitely in synaptic
<slashx1896> kk
<swb> Fujitsu, oggs rule
<gfish> cafuego, will i need to sudo-apt get unrar-nonfree
<nickrud> Vann, the drive itself will have jumpers, you can look there
<Fujitsu> Yes. Ogg forever as I said earlier.
<SighKick> Fujitsu:  ok, flames aside... I wish to remain with the mp3 format...that being the case, which is the most efficient ripper?
<logical_mark> Does anyone know of a cool looking RSS Reader that can sit on the desktop....?
<cafuego> gfish: yes
<slashx1896> yup
<slashx1896> found it
<djm62> nickrud: do you not think there is something unusual in hd*e*3 ?
<swb> anyone tried to use projectm for winamp milkdrop visualisations on xmms or amarok
<cafuego> swb: oggs aren't supported by most popular media players (hardware)
<ompaul> cafuego, u know how it is with "I know this is not a benchmark" for glxgears?" well maybe it should be "I will use sudo and not ask about root for a month" before ubuntu installs :-)
<Vann> nickrud, what do you mean by "jumpers" i see the IDE strip and power coming off the hd
<nickrud> djm62, yes, probably. That's why I'm looking at hardware
<cafuego> ompaul: ;-)
<deborah_> I just loaded my neices laptop with ubuntu 5.10 .. tired of cleaning up her windows viruses, spyware, etc.. now i'm thinking.. to not shock her by completely taking windows away, maybe I will reinstall Win2000 so she can dual boot.. question is do I have to FIRST install Windoze or can I do it AFTER a ubuntu install?
<swb> cafuego, yeah its unfortunate
<swb> there are some though
<cafuego> ompaul: OMG! I NEVER USED IT! IT MUST BE A SECURITY HOLE!!!
<nelsmar> i cant seem to get distcc to work, anyone had any luck? this is what im getting for output when i type make -j1(just to control) CC=distcc http://pastebin.com/442953
<ompaul> cafuego, YOU MUST BE RIGHT!
<Darknight77> hello
<cafuego> swb: i have this neet plug on my car stereo that allows it to control my iPod via the car....
<SighKick> hi there Darknight77
<DShepherd> deborah_: install windoze first, its easier that way
<swb> haha thats cool
<DESiBELi> hey im trying to compile something but cc1obj is missing.. what is that? gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1obj'
<Darknight77> On which channel I could ask about wacom volito2 and ubuntu?
<nelsmar> cafuego i need one of those 0.o frikkin box for it is 100$ for my alpine deck
<swb> I want something liek that but wireless
<ompaul> !lart cafuego
* ubotu whacks cafuego with the cluebat
<ompaul> !lart ompaul
* ubotu strangles ompaul with a doohicky mouse cord
<swb> and for all gadgets
<swb> also some gadgets
<swb> and a car
<cafuego> swb: I think the problem with ogg is that is was simply too late, mp3 was by far the most popular and easy to use format, de facto standard.
<swb> cafuego, yeah
<n0dl> what do i need to run the command sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<n0dl> can someone help me?
<djm62> too late in integer form :(
<cafuego> and with no way of converting from one to other without having crappy quality, it's just not worth the bother.
<nelsmar> anyone know whats up with distcc? givving me that error about -Wno(something)
<SighKick> cafuego: my point... thanks for that..
<Vann> nickrud, what do you mean by "jumpers"?  All i see are the IDE Strip and power cables
<swb> cafuego, its possible
<deborah_> thanks DSheph.. that's what I hear.. just wondering if i could do it without starting over (like i have anything better to do..)
<swb> alltho I've never ttried
<Darknight77> On which channel I could ask about wacom volito2 and ubuntu?
<nelsmar> i figured it was compiler flags.... but i dont see a compiler config anwhere(like make.conf in gentoo)
<swb> but surely it must be
<cafuego> swb: You lose quality, though
<swb> yeah
<swb> I suppose
<swb> even if you sampled at exactly the same rate and frequency
<cafuego> swb: if the mp3 is 320Kbit it might be OK, but most of mine are 192.
<u|qos> cafuego, ompaul ... you both totally stucked me ... :)
<cafuego> swb: Well, theyre both lossy and both discare different parts of the signal...
<nickrud> Vann, plastic thingies on copper posts, and there's probably a diagram on a sticker on the drive.
<SighKick> /me Anyone try Automatix yet?
<ompaul> Vann, along the end you will see a group of 6/8/10 pins one of these has a little jumper on it it can be detached by pulling with fingernails :)
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<swb> cafuego, yup
<nelsmar> ive used automatrix
<cafuego> swb: So one on top of the other loses twice the data.
<Hobbsee> !tell SighKick about automatix
<swb> aye
<nelsmar> i still dont have a java plugin on firefox : P i dont even get a you dont have a plguins creen..... i just see normal html it ignores java tags and all that
<cafuego> Doing that to my mp3s would elave me with AM radio quality music ;-)
<swb> no probs if you use flac tho
<Vann> ompaul, i see the thingy i can pull off
<cafuego> which kinda defeats the whole purpose.
<swb> shame its enormous
<ompaul> u|qos, now you know it works use it :-)
<deborah_> automatix is a great time saver
<cafuego> swb: I don't have enough amchines to hold the disks I'd need to use flac for everything.
<nelsmar> it was nice for mp3 / divx
<ompaul> Vann, that is the jumper that nickrud was talking about
<swb> I did a module on multimedia compression techniques, it was very interesting
<nelsmar> other than that i was having issues, it tried to isntall a newer firefox plugin and broke it... browser would just freeze after words
<SighKick> LOL... Eat my children... one way to get rid of them...where do I sign up?
<sexualpotatoes> why is my CPU at a constant 100% if i have no more programs open than i do in windows for about 1%-3%?
<ompaul> Vann, on the top of the disk does it have SCM or some lettering there?
<cafuego> !cthulhu
<ubotu> cafuego: Are you on ritalin?
<u|qos> ompaul, i didnt understand why i have to disable it
<cafuego> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, cafuego?
<Vann> nickrud, uhh i found a diagram, its kind of inconclusive though..
<cafuego> !undelete cthulhu
<gfish> cafuego, how long should it take to extract
<ubotu> cafuego: that factoid was not backedup :/
* cafuego viciously murders the bot
<ompaul> u|qos, disable what?
<nickrud> Vann, yeah, that's believable :)
<u|qos> ompaul, sudo
<ompaul> u|qos, you dont have to
<ompaul> u|qos, in fact you should not
<cafuego> !cthulhu
<ubotu> Ph'nglui Mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'Lyeh Wgah'nagl Fhtagn
<cafuego> better
<Vann> says No jumper = DS (Slave)
<u|qos> ompaul, you guys mentioned that is a potential risk when using ssh
<nickrud> Vann, so, the boot partition has to be on hdc or hdd, are you sure it said hde?
<ompaul> u|qos, me, myself and I disagree with you there
<Vann> nickrud, yes it said hde
<Vann> nickrud, it was hde when i tried installing gentoo too.. :/
<SighKick> !eat my children?
<ubotu> SighKick: Are you smoking crack?
<nelsmar> i cant find anything on forms about distcc anyone used it?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ok ubuntu kicks more ass than a mexican donkey farmer
<nelsmar> im having nothing but problems with buntu
<nelsmar> ; /
<Arv3n> Hello.
<neil> any one there
<cafuego> nelsmar: yeah, I found it was easier to just buy an amd64 ;-)
<nelsmar> everytie i compile a kernel something goes wrong
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nelsmar ever use linux before?
<swb> nelsmar, use a packaged kernel
<SighKick> *smiles* having found the bot to play with.....
<u|qos> ompaul, so i create a new dummy user only for ssh, only allowing him to login... and thats save?
<swb> omg
<Arv3n> After upgrading Ubuntu to Breezy Badger via Synaptic, does anyone know how to make the terminal showup in the menu?
<nelsmar> the_isle_of_mark on and off for 5 years
<Vann> nickrud, wouldnt i have to remove the power cable to see if it was slave or master?
<ompaul> u|qos, allowing them to log in from where?
<n0dl> how would i uninstall the old version of firefox so that i can still keep my bookmarks and stuff?
<nelsmar> well i wanted to add support for M processor instead of just general i386 and then clean it up no point in having hotplug pci....
<Vann> nickrud, hmm nm
<nickrud> Vann, copy your /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin.ubuntu.nl, if you can
<nelsmar> cafuego what does amd64 have to do with anything? 0.o confudled lol
<u|qos> ompaul, anywhere/internet
<swb> nelsmar, are you sure ubuntu ios the right distro for you?
<nickrud> Vann, sorry I'm taking so long, I'm kinda multasking at the moment
<swb> its pretty packaged cnetrix
<swb> centric
<Vann> nickrud, np, any help is good at this point
<The_Isle_of_Mark> what kind of trouble compiling a kernel? nowadays you really dont need to... (caveat instered here)
<Vann> nickrud, i can go check, but i don't think there was a /boot
<nelsmar> swb, last i used was gentoo but im using it for my primary os on a laptop and i figured a package based would be nice (such as debian) and i was impressed when i first installed it until i started tweaking things
<a|so> hello people.. i need some help
<Vann> nickrud, i'm on windows now
<nickrud> Vann, then, you have serious problems :)
<swb> I used to use debian
<n0dl> does anyone know how to install the newest version of fire fox?
<nelsmar> swb, i just dont have the processor power to run gentoo on here. and im lacking internet connection 0.o tryng to rush and get it finished before i get home(visting parents for weekend and leaching banwidth)
<a|so> anyone here who can help me out..please
<swb> ubuntu has better release priorities tho
<swb> nelsmar, I see
<nelsmar> ubuntu is fab, wow but... just DONT try to customize it
<ompaul> u|qos, I see no issue with that
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nelsmar, I have tweaked my laptop completely with ubuntu, now it is on my main...I also converted from gentoo
<nickrud> Vann, you can use explore2fs to pull the file out of ubuntu. And, mention the partition you find it on.
<nelsmar> gentoo too much work for this poor laptop lol
<ompaul> nelsmar, define customize
<u|qos> okay, i will give it a try :)
<swb> I think buntu-base provides a kernel
<Vann> nickrud, will i have explore2fs in the basic shell?
<panosso> is there anybody here who can help me undestand a problem with my ppp conection !?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nelsmar, yeah mine is decent at 2.4 ghz p4 M
<swb> which means to remove it would probably make a mess
<Arv3n> Does anyone know why the terminal disappeared in the menu when I upgraded to Breezy Badger by Synaptic?
<nelsmar> ompaul well first of all working with the kernel
<a|so> hello.. i need help with installing ubuntu
<Arv3n> a|so, whats your problem?
<ompaul> nelsmar, define customize the kernel please
<NoobieDoobieDo> a|so, What kind of help ?
<nickrud> Vann, it's a windows program, just get lucky goes straight there
<nelsmar> i remember first kernel i made on ubntu... it said could not mount root to load kernel image...... second time this time with initrd, .... could not load video ggrrr then network i never touched anything! i used make oldconfig
<Arv3n> Does anyone know why the terminal disappeared in the menu when I upgraded to Breezy Badger by Synaptic?
<nickrud> Vann, I mean, google
<Vann> nickrud, heh, bit confused there for a second
<nickrud> brb
<ompaul> cafuego, is there a factiod for generating ssh keys so you don't have to ssh -C login you can do it without passwords?
<nelsmar> ompaul ? lean it out remove thigns such as pci hotplug, switch to pentium m instead of i386 remove support for scsi raid etc for features i do not have, and will nto have because i am using a laptop
<n0dl> does anyone know how i can check if my input method is scim-1.0.2?
<nelsmar> also leaning out the startup scrips to a lil more bare on the functional side, again i dont need raid... im on a laptop : ) no 2 hd slots
<Arv3n> Does anyone know why the terminal disappeared in the menu when I upgraded to Breezy Badger by Synaptic?
<ptlo> Arv3n: that's a change in gnome style
<Arv3n> ptlo, how do I fix it? xD
<a|so> Arv3n, okay i downloaded.. ubuntu as my friends said that its more stable.. as my windows xp os is pretty much unstable.. and i got a cd iso image from ubuntu.org .. and i downloaded both the live image and the instalation file.. and then i burnt each one.. into a separate cd.. and then i changed the bios to boot the cd.. but it goes to a black screen with a blinking - .. and it stays that way.. and after a long while.. windows starts.. am using compaq l
<ptlo> they just felt the previous way was wrong
<Arv3n> no clue. xD
<ptlo> Arv3n: use the menu for launching terminal :) (or put the launcher on the panel, i did that :)
<Arv3n> ive installed ubuntu many times and never have had that problem. o_O
<nelsmar> i decided to install distcc while i did kernel since i was having so much problems, to speed it up , two hours has pased nad i cant get distcc to compile a single thing. odd?
<nelsmar> i searched forums for hours on most of this stuff not to much help :(
<Arv3n> ptlo, what? O_O
<Vann> nickrud, i found it
<djm62> a|so: is your CD burned correctly?
<Arv3n> ptlo, thats what I was talknig about, its NOT ON the menu. O_O
<ompaul> nelsmar, and you did install build-essential?
<swb> nelsmar, not sure I can help you
<nelsmar> ompaul yup sure did
<Arv3n> djm62, cant you check if its right or not with md5sum?
<a|so> i think so.. i used rexo.. buring software and its a cd image on the cd..
<djm62> Arv3n: I suspect it's deliberate
<nelsmar> swb, its alright : ) thanks for listenin at least :D
<a|so> roxy*
<nelsmar> love ubuntu, just not when you get into console work, but i dont plan on console work on this puter
<Arv3n> djm62, no clue what that means. XD
<ompaul> nelsmar, so it works with the default kernel - what version ?
<ptlo> Arv3n: from the Applications->System Tools menu
<xxtreme> anyone know how the command to check config.log, im trying to install qingy and its a disaster so far
<ptlo> it disappeared from right-click menu
<djm62> Arv3n: the lack of Terminal in the background context menu
<nelsmar> ompaul 2.6.9....? ide have to check and the 2.6.12.10?
<thinkley> does anyone know if its possible to use the debian repositries to get packages for breezy badger?
<pbransford> a|so, sounds like your computer has issues booting from cd sometimes
<Arv3n> ptlo, yep, its not there.
<pbransford> my laptop does it
<Hobbsee> thinkley: what package do you want?
<nelsmar> ide have to check my /boot for versions, when i started aking a 2.6.14.3 it went ot hell, so i backed down to a 2.6.12.10 no such luck
<Vann> nickrud, uh... explore2fs calls its hda3...
<pbransford> i press escape for the boot menu and wait untill my CD drive stops blinking and realizes a disk is loaded, then continue
<n0dl> has anyone switched to the new firefox version?
<cafuego> thinkley: No. You _will_ break your system.
<thinkley> ardour-gtk
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thinkley yes it is, I have heard of problems, but I have not had any running debs
<a|so> pbransford whenever i put my windows xp cd..it boots just fine.
<ptlo> Arv3n: what about Apps->Accessories ?
<cafuego> !info ardour-gtk
<ubotu> ardour-gtk: (digital audio workstation (graphical gtk interface)), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9beta29-5ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2113 kB, Installed size: 6308 kB
<Hobbsee> n0dl: 1.5?  yeah
<Arv3n> o.o
<cafuego> thinkley: Enable the 'universe' repository.
<pbransford> a|so, i assume your windows disk is a mastered disk, not a burned disk
<Arv3n> ptlo, how'd you know?
<builder> is there anything for Ubuntu that lets me buy music from iTunes?
<n0dl> Hobbsee: can you help me out with installing the new version?
<thinkley> thanks
<ompaul> nelsmar, so you are using hoary?
<nelsmar> once i fix distcc im going to mess with ubuntu sources again from scratch..... i dunno just having a hard time with the kernel and not loading hd. right now the kernel i just made says /dev/sda7 doesnt exists(sata drive, my root)
<Arv3n> ptlo, i've looked in that menu many times, now it just appeared! O_O
<ptlo> Arv3n: i looked :)
<cafuego> builder: iTunes runs under crossover office.
<Arv3n> ptlo, well thanks. xD
<ptlo> hahah :)))
<a|so> yeah its the disk i got when i bought it.
<nelsmar> 5.10... which was that again? i have a hard time remembering stuff dyslexia :(
<ptlo> np
<pbransford> a|so, you could try burning them with a lower speed (something like 4x-8x) to make them easier to read
<nelsmar> i can check if you want
<n0dl> Hobbsee: Could I just completely uninstall the current firefox and install the newone?
<pbransford> that may help
<a|so> okay i have around 4 partitions on the comp.. do you think instead of the cd.. i should do something to the partition
<cafuego> n0dl: breezy, the current stable.
<a|so> and boot the partition ?
<cafuego> grrrr
<Hobbsee> n0dl:  you can just install the new one over the top of the old one, and change the symlink
<pbransford> i know my drive sometimes doesn't load the disk in time for the bios to probe for boot code
<ompaul> nelsmar, please do because the info you have given kinda conflicts uname -a please
<a|so> i tried to do something like that yesterday and in the end.. i just had to re-install windows said something about mixing my system partition
<Vann> nickrud, yell when you get back
<Hobbsee> n0dl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nelsmar> errr thats for kernel not ubuntu version :P
<mpmc> I need help setting up wireless on Ubuntu
<builder> cafuego, how does crossover office compare to vmware?
<nelsmar> im booted under a 2.6.14.3 kernel i built that took about 6 hours of messing and fidling with
<builder> cafuego, does it use a lot of resources?
<ompaul> builder, bricks and wood
<u|qos> ompaul, can ssh make a chroot i his home dir for an user after login?
<ompaul> nelsmar, where did you get that?
<nelsmar> but so far the one ubuntu shipps worked the best.... all i did was remove what was it 0.o i think pci hotswap ... and something else and now the FN keys on laptop dont work.... strange?
<nelsmar> ompaul kernel.org
<Slaj_R> Question:  Sometimes my external HD doesn't appear on the desktop.  If i switch it on and off, it usually corrects itself.  Right now, it shows in nautilus but not on the desktop.  Is there a fix?
<a|so> should i delete my windows.. and then try putting the unbuntu cd ?
<nelsmar> vanilla
<mpmc> Setting up wireless
<mpmc> I've installed the ndiswrapper etc etc, installed the driver, added the info, tried to load up good and nothing :(
<pbransford> mpmc
<pbransford> does iwconfig
<nelsmar> the 2.6.12.10 i have that i was messing with earlier is from apt-get
<pbransford> list wlan0?
<mpmc> yes
<pbransford> iwconfig essid NETWORKNAME
<mpmc> its enabled etc..
<nickrud> Vann, hda3, huh. Vann, can you paste that grub.lst?
<pbransford> and then "dhclient3 wlan0"
<pbransford> see if that helps
<a|so> my live cd appears correctly on windows
<mpmc> tried everything
<pbransford> odd. im using ndiswrapper myself
<Vann> nickrud, aww you came back, i was about to try something i have no clue about :)  sec and ill paste
<pbransford> what card you have?
<ompaul> nelsmar, may I suggest you go back to the original kernel and then work on one part at a time
<mpmc> pbransford: DWL-510
<nelsmar> ive just always leaned out my kernels after a day of using included... but ive never had this much problem, i know im a bit rusty last time i played with linux was when i built my router.... 12 months ago, havnt had a crash since lol
<Vann> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<Vann> root		(hd0,2)
<Vann> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hde3 ro quiet splash
<Vann> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386
<Vann> savedefault
<Vann> boot
<pbransford> mpmc, bcmwl5 here
<nelsmar> ompaul well i downloaded a kernel cauase ubuntu doesnt come with sources 0.o
<a|so> is there anyway i could install ubuntu ?
<nickrud> Vann, stop
<anavim> nelsmar, yes it does
<ompaul> Vann, DO NOT PASTE IN HERE
<Vann> ah..
<pbransford> mpmc, are you using any security? mines unprotected and it works fine
<nelsmar> anavim where???
<pbransford> vann, paste in www.pastebin.com
<nickrud> what saved us :)
<ompaul> nelsmar, ohhh good *************************8
<mpmc> yes, I am
<ompaul> nelsmar, it does
<nelsmar> there is nothign in /usr/src
<ompaul> nelsmar, using synaptic? or apt-get?
<nelsmar> where are they located? maybe i just miss looked
<deus_> The problem is that i have obsolete packages
<nelsmar> depends on day lol
<pbransford> mpmc, i havent played with it but thats probably the issue
<mpmc> pbransford: I'm using the right key etc etc, as it works on windows :(
<deus_> but i cant remove them
<anavim> nelsmar, apt-cache install linux-source-2.6.12
<deus_> because everytime i try to run apt they complain about those packages
<nelsmar> well synaptic/apt i can download sources... which is wher ei got 2.6.12
<pbransford> mpmc, iwconfig probably is reading your ascii key as hex, or vise versa
<Vann> http://pastebin.com/442979
<ompaul> nelsmar, well today we look though the command line
<anavim> nelsmar, oops, apt-get install
<nelsmar> the 2.6.14 is from kernel.org
<sadikxxx> hello, i just installed xfonts-artwiz via apt-get but the damn fonts dont appear on the Select font window. can someone help me?
<Vann> that alright?
<nelsmar> i already have 2.6.12
<ericmoritz> how long before firefox 1.5 is in the repos
<nelsmar> from apt-get
<ompaul> nelsmar, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and enable the sources lines there
<anavim> nelsmar, on dapper a higher version is available
<mpmc> pbransford: I've set it as a hex and put the hex in and tried plain text too :(
<nelsmar> anavim what?
<Vann> nickrud, oh right, i changed hde3 to hda3 and was going to try it
<nelsmar> ompaul beleive i already did that
<ubuntu> hmm ok I could use some help here :) ... I downloaded ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso  wich was 2,8Gb and burned it then ran it ... updated it a little and then I crashed ... when it booted up all I saw was the XP loading screen and my diskspace was the same as before I started this whole project.. so apparently it made a live install right ?
<nelsmar> ompaul let me double check(sorry for the spam)
<sadikxxx> hello, i just installed xfonts-artwiz via apt-get but the damn fonts dont appear on the Select font window. can someone help me?
<pbransford> ericmoritz, it isn't actually "released" yet. give it a day or so and some more for the package maintainer to remove his thumb from the anus
<ompaul> anavim, nelsmar is having issues about with a kernel where the hotplug is #ed out
<ompaul> anavim, and looking for sources :-)
<pbransford> mpmc, have you tried staticly setting your IP?
<Vann> nickrud, except i just noticed you cant modify the file with explore2fs.. :(
<ericmoritz> pbransford: it has been released http://www.mozilla.com
<pbransford> and seeing if you can ping the router?
<mpmc> pbransford: yes
<anavim> nelsmar, 2.6.15 is available on dapper
<nelsmar> ompaul im just having problems compiling a kernel period lol
<nelsmar> what is damper
<pbransford> ericmoritz, ok, but the maintainer has to package it and get it into the repos, which then have to propigate the mirrors
<pbransford> mpmc, did it let you ping it?
<sadikxxx> little help
<ericmoritz> ah
<anavim> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<mpmc> pbransford: nope
<ompaul> anavim, and without asking is it production or devel you suggest dapper, what happens when it blows up and kills all sorts of stuff?
<pbransford> hrm
<nelsmar> 2.6.14.10 is latest stable, ide rather stay under that version
<anavim> ompaul, he's already blowing up lots of stuff  :P
<pbransford> mpmc, you got me stumped.
<Slaj_R> Question...  Sometimes my external HD doesn't appear on the desktop.  If i switch it on and off, it usually corrects itself.  Right now, it shows in nautilus but not on the desktop.  How do I fix?
<Rosen> ok long story short ... Why does my dvd version install a live-ubuntu instead of a real install .. I'm not interrested in just trying it out untill my next reboot >.<
<pbransford> does it show in ifconfig at all?
<nelsmar> i dont wanna wait for a complete kernel compile lmao....
<mpmc> pbransford: I set it up etc, etc, I think it has something to do with the secirty..
<nelsmar> is htere a way to make a config off the current kernel loaded in ram?
<anavim> ompaul, he's compiling vanilla kernels which is much worse, imho
<mpmc> pbransford: it does yes
<nelsmar> i prefer removing than starting fresh
<pbransford> mpmc, if you can afford to... try disabling the security and see if you can do it then
<sadikxxx> hello, i just installed xfonts-artwiz via apt-get but the damn fonts dont appear on the Select font window. can someone help me?
<pbransford> mpmc, !!! ubuntu is using an older ndiswrapper version
<nelsmar> im having a hard time.... i had to upgrade my network drivers... now when i compile a kernel i get errors because of ieee80112(which i had to upgrade as well)
<pbransford> security has (or is being) fixed in the latest version
<mpmc> pbransford: then any one can access the network :(
<tyler> How does the Synaptic Package Manager work exactly?  Does it detect new packages that you may install?
<pbransford> try ndiswrapper.sf.net
<sadikxxx> hello, i just installed xfonts-artwiz via apt-get but the damn fonts dont appear on the Select font window. can someone help me?
<sadikxxx> hello, i just installed xfonts-artwiz via apt-get but the damn fonts dont appear on the Select font window. can someone help me?
<donza> does the firefox 1.5 rc3 update checker work for anyone?
<Vann> nickrud, any idea?
<nickrud> Vann, yes on the modifying
<donza> for me it says no updates
<Vann> nickrud, you can modify it through explore2fs?
<ompaul> anavim, tell u what u take over - what I was trying to do was get him back to his old and give him kernel sources - I don't know what is in /etc/apt/sources.list so you might request that gets put in a pastebin and move forward from there
<pbransford> tyler, its just an interface for the apt and dpgk suites
<cafuego> sadikxxx: 'xset fp reshash'
<tyler> pbransford, ok, thanks.
<cafuego> sadikxxx: You may need to restart any apps you want to use the fonts with.
<pbransford> mpmc, you can try mac filtering... make it a LITTLE bit harder for them to get in
<nelsmar> wish this laptop had a quicker processor so building a kernel wasnt such a big deal
<pbransford> try a new version of ndiswrapper first.
<tyler> Can anyone advise a free / good looking word processor to download?
<sadikxxx> xset:  bad font path element (#64), possible causes are:
<sadikxxx>     Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions
<sadikxxx>     Directory missing fonts.dir
<sadikxxx>     Incorrect font server address or syntax
<anavim> ompaul, I was just making a suggestion that he use the ubuntu customized kernel, not vanilla kernels.. to what level he gets stuck from there is something I won't be able to handle
<nickrud> Vann, another person who had similar problems (no livecd) thought it would be faster to reinstall, but do a manual grub configuration.
<nelsmar> tyler , oo.org
<pbransford> tyler, openoffice
<nelsmar> open office .org
<pbransford> it SHOULD be in synaptic
<nickrud> Vann, or do you have a live linux cd?
<pbransford> theres also abiword
<Vann> nickrud, i have a live gentoo cd
<pbransford> havent tried it but it looks nice
<mpmc> pbransford: I'll try again tomorrow, I'll use mac filtering.. etc.. etc, I just wanna get anyway from windows!
<nickrud> Vann, you can boot that and edit the ubuntu grub
<pbransford> mpmc, dont worry, youll get there eventually :) try updating ndiswrapper before farking with your AP
<majyk> when I add the breezy backports URL to my /etc/apt/sources.list I get an error that synaptic can stat some files. Is the backports archive down?
<nelsmar> my windows finaly frustrated me enough to linux... and now linux is falling apart :(
<mpmc> which O'm on now..
<nelsmar> im tempted to format the drive and start fresh
<Vann> nickrud, just to change it to hda3 right?
<ompaul> anavim, that is exactly as much info as I have, I have not had a chance to do anything as your second guessing whats next - your heading in the same direction so go for it - its all yours
<mpmc> pbransford: I'm a bit new to linux, what is AP?
<nickrud> Vann, that would be my first fix, yes
<pbransford> mpmc, not a linux term :) access point
<mpmc> oooo
<abdul> does anyone know of a FTP programe for ubuntu?
<pbransford> mpmc, im a newb as well, but more of an advanced newb
<Vann> nickrud, alright, how do i get to it though?
<pbransford> i got gentoo purring :P
<anavim> nelsmar, oh, and for the record, you're going to have many more problems if you use 2.6.15, so I recommend 2.6.12...
<mpmc> pbransford: It's late..
<nelsmar> can someone help me with java via firefox, it just WILL not work no automation i need to know manual... i coppied libs from /lib/j2e to ~/.firefox/plugins ~/.mozilla/plugins and /lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<majyk> is there a backports channel?
<nelsmar> anavim thats wy i want to stay under 0.0.14
<ericmoritz> abdul: gftp
<pbransford> mpmc, understandable. i spent many late nights getting things running the way i want
<nickrud> Vann, after you're in gentoo, check for a directory /mnt
<tyler> I downloaded my nVidia chipset drivers.  NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run, how would I install them? Sorry for retarded question.
<abdul> eric how do i get it ?
<abdul> im a newb
<pbransford> tyler, run this as root:
<nelsmar> my firefox is showing nothing..... it shows blank html page doenst even regiser a plugin required
<pbransford> chmod +x NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run
<Vann> nickrud, i've been in there :)
<mpmc> pbransford: I'll try again tomorrow, Hold on a minute, I had it set to WEP 64bit on the router, could that be the problem?
<jefferyb> I was wondering if anyone can help... I need to run a script everytime a user logs in onto the desktop, and I was wodering where to put the script so it could run when ever someone logs in...
<tyler> pbransford, do i need to log in as root? or can i sudo?
<pbransford> and then do this: "./NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run"
<pbransford> tyler, sudo -s
<pbransford> to switch to a root shell
<pbransford> but be careful
<tyler> pbransford, so sudo -s before that command, or individually
<tyler> pbransford, k gotcha
<detour> hello all... just installed the lastest kernel and it broke my 3d acceleration (ATI Radeon 9800, working fine before). Anyway to roll back to previous kernel?
<nickrud> Vann, mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt    ; /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst is what you are looking for
<pbransford> mpmc, could be, you might have to tell iwconfig what type of security it is...
<anavim> nelsmar, did you install the ubuntu 2.6.12 kernel sources?
<mpmc> pbransford: how lol.
<nelsmar> hold up telephone
<Vann> nickrud, sounds good, will go try it, thanks for the help
<pbransford> tyler, by default downloads dont have the executable permission set. Virus & user idiocy prevention
<pbransford> mpmc, hold on, i gota check the man
<mpmc> pbransford: I'm really used to windows, Do yo u know any tut online???
<nickrud> Vann, it was roundabout :)
<tyler> pbransford, oh okay, that explains a lot.
<pbransford> mpmc, well, www.tldp.org has some nice docs
<anavim> nelsmar, once you do that, it's pretty straightforward... I also recommend using "checkinstall" to install the kernel in case you need to uninstall
<tyler> pbransford, could i just right click and alter permissions through GUI as well in the future?
<pbransford> mpmc, when i started i started with DOS all the way up to WinXP
<pbransford> mpmc, so i know what your dealing with
<pbransford> tyler, yea... forgot about that
<johnaaron> how do i install the synaptic package manager?
<pbransford> hehe
<tyler> pbransford, np, learning is good.
<pbransford> started linux with stuff like gentoo
<Hobbsee> johnaaron: should already be installed and on your menu
<mpmc> pbransford: I've only used 3.1->xp, but I'm only 18, so :P
<foxgamer> Hi all. Can anyone tell me what I need to download from the repositories to get the 'export' command? TIA
<pbransford> i use cli and gui equally :)
<nelsmar> avanim sorry about that, im back
<pbransford> mpmc, 19l
<pbransford> l->.
<tyler> pbransford, when i attempt to run it, after altering the permissions, i get: "Unable to find the system utility 'ld'; make sure you have installed the package 'binutils'..."
<nelsmar> what is checkinstall? i was just buildign packages so i could manage them easily
<johnaaron> hobbsee don't see it
<nelsmar> wish i coudl find a way o change the version number for the package number away form 10.00 though
<cafuego> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<pbransford> tyler, you'll need kernel headers installed as well
<Lardarse> does anyone know how to make curl not choke on a non-english letter?
<Hobbsee> !tell nelsmar abotu checkinstall
<pbransford> did you go thourgh the readme on nvidias download page?
<mpmc> pbransford: I'll try again tomorrow and remove windows again <_<
<tyler> pbransford, what would that be? Sorry.
<mpmc> thanks
<mpmc> Bye
<abdul> I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO GET GFTP FOR HORARY 5.0.4
<pbransford> mpmc, dont kill windows, run it side by side :D
<pbransford> install windows first, use 1/2 your drive
<nelsmar> !tell nelsmar about checkinstall
<pbransford> then install ubuntu on the other half, and set the ubuntu side as bootable.
<anavim> nelsmar, it's a tool which handles package dependencies so you can more safely uninstall packages you don't like
<pbransford> the rest is gravy
<nelsmar> im not seing ubuntu sources on synaptic.....
<NoobieDoobieDo> After I do an "ap-get dist-upgrade" do I need to reboot ?
<anavim> !tell nelsmar about repositories
<a|so> do you think the problem is that.. i burnt it to a re-writable ? does that make any difference ?
<detour> @abdul: have you tried this? sudo apt-get install gftp
<mpmc> pbransford: Its a second PC, (Celeron, 2.4ghz) which is oddly slower than the pc downstairs whicg is a P4 2.4ghz.. :s
<abdul> yeh, detour i have
<pbransford> bah i had a 900mhz to play on
<tyler> pbransford, I looked and didn't really see a good readme.  If i find it would it explain the kernel headers/binutils problem? Haha
<anavim> nelsmar, the package is called linux-source-2.6.12
<pbransford> Celeron has less cache than the P4
<pbransford> thats where the slow comes from
<a|so> is there a way to install ubuntu without a cd or a lan.. by using a partition ?
<detour> @abdul, perhaps you have to enable the universe repos?
<pbransford> i have a celeron 2.8ghz but its only got half the normal cache. runs like crap sometimes
<mpmc> pbransford: It was an xmas prezzie so me and my bro don't fight over the PC but windows is just euh...
<pbransford> mpmc, sick of it?
<Honk_am_Werk> nabend
<Rosen> guys I really need some help here.. I cannot for the life of me comprehend why my Ubuntu dvd installs a live version instead of a permanent one :O
<nelsmar> oh okay i have that downloaded ; / is htere a way to build a config off currently loaded kernel?
<mpmc> pbransford: I get bored, nothing to do but browse..
<nelsmar> cause ide like to load the ubuntu 2.6.10 and copy the config off of that
<mpmc> pbransford: plus, I'm a big music/video junkie :P
<pbransford> i was a gamer. but when i moved my desktop went to family, and laptop was all i had. no reason to keep windows anymroe
<anavim> nelsmar, are you on breezy?
<pbransford> mpmc, make sure you check the wiki for "Restricted Formats"
<Rosen> noone can help out ? : /
<pbransford> mpmc, so long as you want any support for non-free codecs (most of the world's music/video)
<mpmc> pbransford: I know how to sort that :P had ubuntu before but on on wireless :P
<johnaaron> is there any reason why Synaptic would not be installed by default?
<pbransford> mpmc, :)
<mpmc> pbransford: not* on
<nelsmar> anavim, yes
<pbransford> mpmc, my first linux experience also included getting masquerading in iptables
<mpmc> pbransford: lol
<pbransford> laptop was internet provider from neighbors wifi, and a cable ran to the desktop
<Honk_am_Werk> hello, i need some help with msttcorefonts
<pbransford> which was the gaming rig
<johnaaron> is there any reason why Synaptic would not be installed by default?
<anavim> nelsmar, you're going to get fewer problems if you use 2.6.12 though, since breezy was made for 2.6.12
<Lardarse> johnaaron: ouch!
<nelsmar> yeah im usin it now.... and it says /dev/sda7 is non existant
<detour> anyone know how to roll back to previous kernel?
<tyler> Is it not normal that my Firefox (1.07) is unbelievably slow?
<tyler> I use FF in windows and its fast, very fast.
<pbransford> mpmc, actually... gentoo was helpful. Ubuntu wasn't even installed all the way and i was chrooted into it tweaking and installing custom junk
<johnaaron> Lardarse: is there a way I can add it as a package from another program?
<pbransford> and nano PWNS emacs and its ilk
<Lardarse> you could try sudo apt-get install synaptic
<pbransford> simplicity. gota love it.
<nelsmar> anavim, tell me as to why i am reading about repositories
<Lardarse> but i don't know if it will work
<mpmc> pbransford: The PC I'm on now was the only PC which is mainly used for gaming (Wow, brothers game) and I use mine for chatting etc, browsing, php scripting..
<ale3hs> question: Eclipse or Java Studio Creator??
<pbransford> mpmc, i was a gamer, modder, music maker, modler, coder-wannabe, etc
<ale3hs> ..or smth else perhaps
<pbransford> hehe never got very good at ANY of them hehe
<n0dl> how do i run firefox from term?
<anavim> !info  linux-source-2.6.12
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.12: (Linux kernel source for version 2.6.12 with Ubuntu patches), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.12-9.23 (breezy), Packaged size: 39493 kB, Installed size: 39628 kB
<mpmc> pbransford: So windows has to go, I had to reinstall so, I could find the solution..
<nelsmar> anavim is there a way to get the config of the current kernel? or the kernel tat comes with ubuntu?
<nelsmar> or is EVERYTHING enabled by default
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell Surb about apt
<matthew> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<pbransford> mpmc, that sucks hardcore
<anavim> nelsmar, no, the config file is available.. let me see where it was
<mpmc> pbransford: well my brother moans :P
<tyler> Question: LinuxX86 vs LinuxPPC; whats the difference?
<anavim> nelsmar, I was telling you about repositories so you could understand why you would be unable to find a package
<pbransford> tyler, the hardware its running on
<detour> @tyler, PPC is for PowerPC hardware, bacially Macs
<tyler> pbransford, I'm running 32bit Ubuntu..
<pbransford> tyler, and the availability of binaries may be different
<mpmc> pbransford: I like linux, but I like the windows ease of use...
<tyler> ohhhh
<sexualpotatoes> how do i run fglrxconfig after i get out of gnome?
<tyler> rgr, thanks
<anavim> nelsmar, your ubuntu config file is in /boot
<blanky> hey guys
<nelsmar> make[2] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<nelsmar> , i dont like that
<nelsmar> oh i thought the file i was looking for said ubuntu in name
<pbransford> ... install some dev packages ?
<pbransford> hi blanky.
<blanky> nelsmar, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blanky> hey pbransford
<detour> @abdul: your answer is here http://ubuntuguide.org/#gftp
<anavim> nelsmar, try: "apt-cache search gcc-3.4"
<nelsmar> thank you anavim thats the file i needed :P
<Honk_am_Werk> while installing msttcore font i get following msg: Auflsen des Hostnamen proxy.at.firma.de      do i have to give the line     export HTTPPROXY="http://proxy.at.firma.de:3128"  mor info?
<nelsmar> anavim that worys me.... cause gcc hasnt had problems before ive been using it all day
<pbransford> i really hate how ubuntu has no firewall by default
<anavim> nelsmar, because you were using gcc 4
<sexualpotatoes> after i install my ati drivers how do i run fglrxconfig?
<pbransford> stupid policy. even if you have no open ports you should use a firewall
<blanky> sexualpotatoes, you dont have to I think
<anavim> gcc -v
<sexualpotatoes> blanky, it said to do it after install
<detour> @anavim, in terminal type sudo fglrxconfig
<anavim> detour, no
<sexualpotatoes> blanky, do i have to change display driver to fglrx?
<blanky> sexualpotatoes, comon man, you seriously installed it through the .run file you got from ati? COMON MAN
<nelsmar> should i just install gcc3.4 ?
<sexualpotatoes> blanky, yes
<blanky> WHEN WILL PEOPLE LEARN THAT THEY ARE IN A DEBIAN BASED WORLD NOW!
<sexualpotatoes> blanky, i am a noob
<AbdulSpiegel> anyone know how to upgrade to Breezy from horay hedgehog 5.04
<mpmc> bye all
<AbdulSpiegel> ??
<Milk_> Good evening!
<pbransford> blanky, er... someone has to build it...
<anavim> nelsmar, if you have a good reason, go ahead..
<blanky> sexualpotatoes, *sigh* read this man
<nelsmar> .... make[2] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<nelsmar> well how about that? lol
<Milk_> anyone have an opnion on weither Firefox 1.5 is worth trying to install?
<blanky> listen to ubotu sexualpotatoes
<anavim> Milk_, I didn't install it, I just run it in place
<Honk_am_Werk> while installing msttcore font i get following msg: Auflsen des Hostnamen proxy.at.firma.de      do i have to give the line     export HTTPPROXY="http://proxy.at.firma.de:3128"  mor info?
<Milk_> anavim, does it stand alone?
<blanky> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<xxtreme> anyone here ever installed qingy? im losing my hair trying to install this program
<anavim> Milk_, it does for me..
<jefferyb> I'm trying to make link on the Desktop for each users that logs on... check to see if it's there, if not, make one for them... I have the script to do all that, I just want to know where to put it...
<Vann> nickrud, well... that didn't work out so well
<nelsmar> kk how about this anavim... java in firefox lol
<Milk_> anavim, interesting
<nelsmar> ill giv eyou a cookie if you cna get this one!
<AbdulSpiegel> ??
<anavim> Milk_, I just had to copy my plugins to it's plugins folder.. that's it..
<nelsmar> damn my screen is too bright hurting my eyes :(
<Milk_> anavim, is it worth the time?
<Vann> nickrud, I tried mounting hda3 and it said it wasnt a special device, i think, so i tried hde3 and it mounted it
<anavim> nelsmar, not sure about java plugins...
<tyler> is there any easy way to switch OS's on the fly... without annihilating resources?
<GNAM> ok, when firefox 1.5 on repos?
<nickrud> Vann, you'll probably need to get your bios to report your disks correctly, or use lilo.
<Milk_> GNAM, in dapper
<seth_k|lappy> GNAM, it will be in Dapper
<anavim> Milk_, I don't like installing packages unless I absolutely have to.. and when I do, I use checkinstall
<daved-> please please do not put firefox 1.5 on repos.. it's buggy crap
<Vann> nickrud, if i change the way the bios reports it will it mess up windows?
<anavim> Milk_, ubuntu packages are fine, I mean installing packages from source or .sh
<Milk_> daved-, why do you say that?
<seth_k|lappy> daved-, rolleyes
<nickrud> Vann, I have no clue about windows :)
<Vann> nickrud, mmm
<seth_k|lappy> it's a lot faster than 1.0.7, and crashes less, daved-
<Milk_> anavim, I'm not overly worried about it, except the excitement of something new
<daved-> it has so many memory leaks it's not even funny
<nickrud> Vann, I do have xp and use it occasionally, but very casually
<daved-> i tried a beta a few weeks back and had to restart it every few hours
<Fangz> How long before we are likely to see firefox 1.5 in the repositories?
<Vann> nickrud, i just want it around for gaming :)
<Milk_> daved-, you've run it?
<holycow> also its use of memor is far more advanced
<Milk_> Fangz, in dapper
<holycow> open up 100 tabs simultaneously and weep
<nickrud> Vann, that's one reason ;)
<NaAani`> brb
<anavim> Milk_, well, at the time it was firefox beta 1, so I didn't know if I would keep using it or want 1.0.7 back
<Vann> nickrud, i guess i'll go romp around in the BIOS then
<sajd> what is the reason packages are "kept back" in this case firefox on dapper ?
<Milk_> anavim, aahhh
<Honk_am_Werk> #time
<sajd> (during dist-upgrade)
<daved-> just in case firefox is added to repos.. is there any way to ignore a package during automatic upgrades?
<anavim> Milk_, but I didn't break my system trying to get gimp 2.2 to build once  :P
<pbransford> sajd, they are upgradable but require additional packages?
<anavim> Milk_, this was 10 months ago on ubuntu..
<Knowerrors> Can we access the repositories now that have FF 1.5?
<sajd> pbransford, shouldn't they be installed as dependencies then?
<sajd> oh, meybe they are not avail. yet
<anavim> Milk_, er, I *did* break my system..
<sajd> i see
<pbransford> whats a dist-upgrade first...
<sajd> apt-get dist-upgrade or apt-get upgrade, both say the same thing about firefox
<Milk_> daved-, I'm still curoius as to how you know the details of software thats been post-beta for like 5 hours
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: might be worth getting it from mozilla site
<pbransford> gota run
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: they have .debs? or gotta build from source?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: no, you dont have to build from source...here
<Sneaky_Bastard> Milk: some people like to pretend their e-penis is bigger than anyone elses..... than again, for some people... it's actually true.
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<tyler> Are there any good Java editors for Ubuntu? Eclipse?
<Milk_> Sneaky_Bastard, like yours and mine? hahahaah... I just always question people who make blanket negative statements with no backup
<anavim> tyler, yes, eclipse
<dsacode> Hello! Can someone advice me non-eyecandy, non-fancy desktop environment? All thing i use are xterm\xemacs, and firefox\evolution for www\mail.. It must be easy-configurable, keyboard-driven and lightweight.. like optimized for kernel hacking :)
<tyler> Also, I unpacked FF1.5 to /opt/, however, when I run /opt/firefox/firefox, it opens up FF1.07....?
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: nice, thx, hope this doesn't break all my plugins ;)
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: hasnt for me so far
<Hobbsee>  sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox
<Hobbsee>  sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<Hobbsee> tyler:
<nelsmar> you know i think my distcc problem is because of the knoppix cd i used...
<nelsmar> cause if i distcc my self it works 0.o
<nelsmar> i ran a daemon and everything on me
<detour> Fedora allows you to pick and choose which kernel to boot with after upgrading, how can i use the previous kernel with ubuntu?
<Fangz> dsacode: EvilWM?
<tyler> I just downloaded OpenOffice.org.  Now where is an 'advisable' place to unpack and install programs normally?  I'm just not used to the unix infrastructure
<dsacode> Fangz: don't think so, it's not easy-configurable and so limited..
<detour> someway to configure grub?
<builder> is there a keyboard shortcut for switching between desktop workspaces?
<Fangz> Well, what sort of configuration do you require?
<Fangz> Have you tried some WMs and seen what you liked?
<Telep> builder, ctrl-alt-arrow
<dsacode> like twm, but with things like pager and virtual desktops.. i tried ctwm and it's so buggy..
<Telep> that is, arrow-left or arrow-right
<builder> Telep, thanks, just figured that out :P
<builder> yep
<sampan> dsacode, fluxbox?
<dsacode> sampan: i surfed through its site, and it looks so eye-candy and not much useful..
<Fangz> Fluxbox is pretty good
<sampan> i dunno, it has pager/virtual desktops -- and you can stack applications on tabs and then keyboard shortcut to them
<crsd> dsacode: then may be fvwm 2.5?
<Fangz> Most advanced config is via a text config file, so, well
<dsacode> crsd: fvwm is great, but have too many things to configure, don't want to spend much time writing configs :)
<Fangz> And looking good isn't a sin, man
<dsacode> Fangz: yes, may be..
<dsacode> I just want something simple
<dsacode> Like ctwm..
<Dr_Willis> jwm, wmii, Matchbox, are some of the newer light weight window managers out.
<snausages> sorry i didn't catch it in here but is firefox gonna be seeded any time soon?
<logical_mark> Hey how can I get Java runtime enviroment working with mozilla? I have it installed via SPM.
<phiqtion> nalioth, busy?
<nickrud> logical_mark, you may need to run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<phiqtion> how can enable the floppy drive in a old laptop?
<Phython_> Anyone know how to get a non-utf8 latin locale?
<nalioth> phiqtion: never
<phiqtion> nalioth: my laptop's bios is indicating the floppy is disable but it doesn't have an option to enable it.
<logical_mark> nickrud: should I then select  "/usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java" ?
<nickrud> logical_mark, no, that's not one that works with mozilla; it's named sun or blackdown or something like that
<nalioth> phiqtion: if your bios is locking you out, there's not much i can do
<phiqtion> nalioth: what do you mean by locking me out?
<logical_mark> nickrud: I only have to options to choose from, the one I just sent you and, "/usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<logical_mark> ". Now what?
<nickrud> logical_mark, breezy?
<skaja> what is that linux that can emulate windows
<Fangz> wine?
<pc22> im partitioning a disk. when do i consider it use for large file, when i save 500mb files, is it standard or large files??
<logical_mark> nickrud: Yes Breezy upgrades from Horray
<nalioth> phiqtion: if you bios gives you no options, i have no clue about it
<logical_mark> nickrud: I upgraded to 5.10 if that makes more sense
* Fangz has also upgraded
<Fangz> It is somewhat fiddly/scary though
<nickrud> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 , that's the one in breezy multiverse
<nickrud> logical_mark, ^^
<builder> is there a command line irc client?
<logical_mark> nickrud: thanks. it is downloading now and I will get back to you if it does not work . Thanks again
<crsd> builder: irssi
<pc22> nalioth, im partitioning a disk. when do i consider it use for large file, when i save 500mb files is ok?
<blackgibson> ir bitchx or xchat-console
<nickrud> logical_mark, a sun java from outside ubuntu can be found by asking ubotu about javadebs
<blackgibson> or even
<jefferyb> does ubuntu have a file similar to /etc/rc.local that runs peronal services, or whichever program that I want to run during booting time?
<SymGeosis> Has anybody experienced lockups when booting with a USB flash drive inserted? Currently the bootup process locks up with my 1GB cruzer mini until I unplug it... sometimes. It doesn't happen always, but often.
<jesseman_> !botbeer
<nalioth> pc22: are you asking how large to make partitions or what file system to use?
<ubotu> jesseman_: I haven't a clue
<jesseman_> ahaha
<wickedpuppy> jefferyb, of course ... /etc/init.d/
<wickedpuppy> oh wait one file to list the services ?
<jesseman_> how about
<jesseman_> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks jesseman_ :)
<jesseman_> <3
<pc22> nalioth cos it is asking if it is large files 1inode for 1 megabyte
<nalioth> pc22: i have no clue what an inode is
<pc22> cos it is asking if it is large files 1inode for 1 megabyte
<pc22> anyway ill just select standrad
<pc22> thnaks
<painkiler_> how do i get to .cvspass on ubuntu
<Phython_> nevermind, dpkg-reconfigure locales let me add a new locale
<painkiler_> how do i do cvs actullay?
<painkiler_> what is the command?
<SoulPropagation> what's the package name for ALSA midi support
<SoulPropagation> painkiler_: cvs
<LjL> i hate to ask this, but i need some help with realplayer streaming... i have a streaming i can see with Real Player, but i don't want to use it. it doesn't load in MPlayer. it only shows the first few frames in Xine-ui. it works in Kaffeine, but only shows one part of the stream (the stream is made up of two separate video parts)
<painkiler_> bash: cvs: command not found
<SoulPropagation> painkiler_: install it
<LjL> painkiler_: sudo aptitude install cvs
<painkiler_> me
<painkiler_> *silly me
<ericz> i want to setup sshd so that it requires me to have a key w/ passphrase [as well as password]  to login
<ericz> can anyone help me out?
<Sneaky_Bastard> you are beyond all ehlp
<Sneaky_Bastard> sorry
<Sneaky_Bastard> :p
<ericz> haha
<ericz> ssh keys are beyond me :/
<perry753> Has anyone here done any Ubuntu bootup optimizations?
<chapium> yo
<perry753> nobody?
<Fangz> Hmm, so a Breezy FF1.5 package will definitely never appear?
<perry753> this sucks
<perry753> im out
<chapium> i've got a few partitions in windows, but i have no clue what drive goes to what disk..  Anyone know how to find this?
<Hobbsee> chapium: sudo fdisk -l
<Hobbsee> Fangz: could go into backports, otherwise use !firefox1/5
<LuFF> system > administration > disks
<theblue> Hi all.
<Hobbsee> !tell Fangz about firefox1.5
<Aelthor> I have a problem compiling a kernel... my computer always shuts down randomly in the middle of it.  Anyone have any ideas?
<theblue> Will the x86 version of Ubuntu work on a 64-bit box?
<LjL> theblue: yes
<Fangz> Hobbsee: It's just nicer to be using official packages
<LjL> have faith in backports then
<MickMcMack> If I have the x86_64bit Ubuntu, will the packages be built for the AMD64?
<ericz> anyone know about ssh keys? :/
<LjL> MickMcMack: yes
<Fangz> How do you add the backports repository?
<theblue> Are the APT repositories in 64bit and x86 the same, other than the build?
<Aelthor> ericz:  I don't know anything about them, but is something like this what you're looking for? http://cfm.gs.washington.edu/security/ssh/client-pkauth/
<crafteh> anyone know when Firefox 1.5 will show up on the apt repositories?
<painkiler_> how do install c compiler?
<ericz> sorta maybe, thanks aelthor
<crimsun> theblue: yes
<crimsun> painkiler_: install build-essential
<painkiler_> install: too few arguments
<crimsun> painkiler_: no, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can give gnome-terminal an exact size?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Ok. I had a Linuxant modem, it kicked me off every 60.5 minutes. I get a serial modem, its kicking me off every 60.5 minutes... Anyone have a solution?
<vbgunz> gnome-terminal seems to be hooked on increments... I cannot give it an exact size...
<painkiler_> get broadband
<vbgunz> anybody know why?
<crimsun> painkiler_: it's backward-compatible with xterm, use --geometry=
<crimsun> painkiler_: sorry
<painkiler_> oh really
<painkiler_> wow
<crimsun> vbgunz: it's backward-compatible with xterm, use --geometry=
<Biscuitian_Warhe> painkiler_: 2000 feet away :(
<vbgunz> crimsun
<vbgunz> crimsun: ok
<painkiler_> move then
<painkiler_> or get wimax
<jefferyb> Thanks guys for the help... I haven't gotten to work, but I will be back later with more questions... Thank you again for the help
<Slaj_R> Question...  Sometimes my external HD doesn't appear on the desktop.  If i switch it on and off, it usually corrects itself.  Right now, it shows in nautilus but not on the desktop.  How do I fix?
<rixth> How long roughly till we get Firefox 1.5 in Breezy? (its out now)
<SoulPropagation> F5
<SoulPropagation> rixth: just install it from firefox's site
<painkiler_> is 1.5 out!
<crimsun> rixth: no chance until it's in Dapper.
<painkiler_> dude i need to go and install it...!
<rixth> painkiler_, http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-1.5&os=linux&lang=en-US
<vogella> ericz: What is the problem with the ssh keys?
<painkiler_> hanx
<rixth> It ain't that great.
<ericz> no problem just
<ericz> i want to setup sshd so i need a physical key file or something
<ericz> to login
<vogella> ericz: ssh-keygen -t rsa
<painkiler_> i have been using the rc and betas for a long time now
<ericz> ...?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Is there something in linux that restricts a connection?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Like a timer?
<vogella> ericz: Should create a key.
<ericz> and?
<vogella> You asked to get a key, right?
<painkiler_> you should look in the connection settings
<ericz> i have no idea how to use it
<ericz> sorry, completely new to ssh
<vogella> What do you want to do?
<tj_> hey guys, how do i rerun hardware detection for my new wireless card?
<ericz> i want to store a (key i guess) file on my flash drive that i need to login to ssh...
<gpd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion <-- for all you breezy firefox 1.5 ppl...
<Biscuitian_Warhe> odd...
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Lol
<vbgunz> crimsun, it seems this is a known bug with gnome-terminal
<vogella> ericz: ok then I suggest to first search goole to understand what ssh is ;-)
<crimsun> vbgunz: it seems to work here...
<Argblat> hello?
<ericz> i know what it is
<ericz> i can login normally..etc
<Argblat> hi all
<ericz> i just want to know how to use key files or whatever..
<donza> Argblat: hi ya
<vbgunz> crimsun: I am trying to get an exact size... for example, If I open gnome-terminal at a width of 1134... it opens at 1130. If I try 1135, it opens at 1140... It won't resize to an exact number... it seems to do it in increments of 10 give or take...
<Argblat> is anyone in the mood to field some questions from a linux newbie
<Oceansblue> I am
<pawdro> hi, ive just added new user to the system, and I cant make su, what to do to make it enable?
<gpd> Argblat: just fire away---everyone else does ;)
<HedgeMage> Argblat: do I have to go to an actual field, or can I answer them from my dining room ?
<paolob> Hi guys! anyone knows of a script that autogenerates accounts like n1, n2, n3, etc.?
<HedgeMage> :P
<gpd> paolob: you mean sudo... edit /etc/sudoers and add that new person
<Oceansblue> change group priviledges
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<shadeofgrey> is it possible to upgrade tpo firefox 1.5 thru apt-get yet?
<Oceansblue> make him a member of an admin group
<vbgunz> crimsun: is there an ignore geomtry for gnome-terminal?
<shadeofgrey> if not how do i make that possible?
<Sneaky_Bastard> 1.05, isn't it ?
<paolob> gpd: no, I meant to generate user accounts (I need them in edubuntu)
<Argblat> ok...thank you Oceansblue...my first question is: I just installed Ubuntu on my computer (not this one, but another one)....however, I installed version 5.04 which is the one they mailed to me...now I see that they have a newer version, and 1. Should I upgrade and 2.how to upgrade
<crimsun> vbgunz: a what?
<shadeofgrey> sneak:  no.  1.5 -- the upgrade is VERY substantial
<Sneaky_Bastard> hmmm
<builder_> how long you guys think before FF 1.5 will be relead and available through apt?
<gpd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion <-- for all you breezy firefox 1.5 ppl...
<Oceansblue> have not tried an upgrade with Ubuntu but have with Debian
<vbgunz> crimsun: something to tell gnome-terminal to ingore that incrmental behaviour... maybe something like ignore-geometry or something...
<tj_> anyone know how to rerun hardware detection
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Oceansblue> Generally it is experimental
<Sneaky_Bastard> ty for that info, Shadey
<Sneaky_Bastard> :D
<HedgeMage> Argblat: I find that staying with the newest stable version of whatever I'm using is a Good Thing because of bug fixes, security patches, etc
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | If you have to ask how to use dapper, don't. | No Firefox 1.5 in Breezy until after it appears in Dapper.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<jonathon> hello im using ubuntu and im thinking that nautilus seems way too simple
<painkiler_> will this work in termial?
<painkiler_> ./configure --prefix=/home/relaxed/.build.pkgs/mplayer-cvs --enable-largefiles --with-codecsdir=/home/relaxed/.build.pkgs/all-20050412 --enable-
<jonathon> is there upgrades for it
* Sneaky_Bastard gives shadeofgrey some of his precious Jelly Belly(tm) jelly beans
<crsd> :)
<Oceansblue> I would reinstall if is not a lot of trouble to the new version
<Sneaky_Bastard> I also hand out Coconut Macaroons and Irish Cream Coffee, depending upon how grateful I am
<Argblat> Ubuntu seems to have some crazy names for it's releases...is there a chronological list?
<tj_> anyone on hardware detection
<Fangz> crimsun: You probably wanna add the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion link too
<jonathon> is there anyway to improve the nautilus
<Sneaky_Bastard> Wiero Warthog ?
<gpd> Argblat: the number tells you everything... year.month  eg. 5.04
<Sneaky_Bastard> California Cactus ?
<Sneaky_Bastard> Zebra Zephyr ?
<crimsun> Fangz: no, that's a completely unsupported method of installing FF 1.5, and it will cause massive headaches on proper upgrades.
<Argblat> so 5.04 was released may 2004?
<crimsun> same goes for non-Ubuntu-distributed FF 1.5 debs
<crimsun> Argblat: no, Apr 2005
<Fangz> Well, you will keep getting asked about it. Just say it's for hasty early adopters only
<Argblat> ahh
<jonathon> hello people? is the nautilus you get from ubuntu the most advanced version of nauilus?
<crimsun> Fangz: we don't encourage users to break their systems, sorry.
<crimsun> jonathon: "most advanced"?
<painkiler_> what is the default video player ubuntu uses
<Argblat> so you don't suggest upgrading to 5.10 and there is no simple way to do this upgrade
<Oceansblue> totem
<jonathon> crimsun: yes its very annoyingling simplisic
<jonathon> im upgrading now
<jonathon> from 5.04 to 5.20
<crimsun> jonathon: there are all sorts of tweaks you can make using gconf keys; have a gander online.
<jonathon> 5.10
<Argblat> johnathon: how do you upgrade?
* shadeofgrey thanks Sneaky_Bastard with a humble bow for the jelly beans
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<jonathon> i just changed my apt source to the breezy sources
<Argblat> (i'm a complete newbie, but i'd like to start learning with the newest version)
<Sneaky_Bastard> the beans that helped President Reagan make friends with Gorbachev
<Argblat> (unless that is not advisable)
<Sneaky_Bastard> ;-)
<jonathon> and type sudo apt-get dis-upgrade
<Sneaky_Bastard> seriously
<shadeofgrey> im looking at the instructions online for upgrading to mozilla firefox 1.5 -- do you guys think that i should apt-get remove mozilla-firefox BEFORE attempting any of this?
<crimsun> jonathon: you need to ''sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade''
<Argblat> i'm assuming i need an internet connection for that to work?
<Fangz> Argblat: Yes
<Argblat> beucase that would be my next question
<jonathon> what is the aptitude business?
<Fangz> about 500 mb
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: yes, but I recommend you wait until it's backported properly.
<Hobbsee> shadeofgrey: i left mine in...doesnt seem to be a problem...
<dbglt> 'lo again folks, Ubuntu install coming along nicely :)
<crimsun> jonathon: aptitude is a drop-in replacement for apt-get
<dbglt> I'm trying to install ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<shadeofgrey> the instructions dont say so - but i cant imagine that leaving the version i hgave now and then ADDING amoyher one and THEN trying to remove the prev version would be ....  necessarily healthy for my overa;l; config
<dbglt> but the link doesn't seem to work
<jonathon> so apt-get is the same?
<dbglt> does anyone know of a mirror?
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: I _strongly_ recommend you wait til it's properly backported.
<shadeofgrey> crimsun:  according to the wii the ubuntu version of FF 1.5 is DOGASS slow
<Hobbsee> !tell dbglt about w32codecs
<dbglt> this is the restricted media w32codecs package
<Argblat> how do I get my Linksys WUSB54G wireless usb receiver to work with Ubuntu?
<jonathon> firefox is dog ass anyway why would u use that crap when u can use opera
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: funny how you wouldn't ever know til you tried, eh?
<dbglt> Hobbsee, thanks. Maybe that should be added to the wiki? It only has that one link
<Fangz> shadeofgrey: There is no ubuntu version of 1.5
<Fujitsu> jonathon: Firefox is Free, Opera is just free.
<Fangz> Yet
<jonathon> yeah but opera is free now that is all that matters
<shadeofgrey> crimsun:  Fangs:  not according to the official ubuntu wiki
<shadeofgrey> er
<Sneaky_Bastard> that's odd
<shadeofgrey> Fangz even
<crimsun> jonathon: Opera is not free.
<jonathon> yes it is
<Sneaky_Bastard> I've never experiences "DOGASS slow" with my FF
<Fangz> Where?
<Fujitsu> Opera is free, but not Free.
<jonathon> is not opensource
<jonathon> but its free to use
<Sneaky_Bastard> free software it is not
<Fujitsu> But not Free.
<Fujitsu> Freedom is good, freedom is not so good.
<Sneaky_Bastard> free of charge, perhaps
<shadeofgrey> Fangz:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Argblat> as of very recently it became free, right?
<crimsun> jonathon: no it is not. Are we allowed to make modifications to the source code and redistribute our modified version? No. It fails to meet the DFSG.
<Fujitsu> Very recently, yes.
<Fangz> shadeofgrey: That isn't an ubuntu version
<chapium> can ubuntu be installed without a cdrom?
<crimsun> if it fails DFSG, it's not Free enough for us.
<jonathon> ok well you are obviously working under some purist ideal of free
<jonathon> it costs you no money thats all i say
<NoobieDoobieDo> What is DFSG ?
<shadeofgrey> Fangz:  yes i know.  but that link has trext in ity that claims you explicitly shouldnt use the ubuntu version because its dogass slow
<Fujitsu> We are working on the definition of 'Free,' not 'free.'
<Sneaky_Bastard> and you probably are a mercenary scumwad who would be happy working for Micro$haft
<Sneaky_Bastard> ;-)
<Fangz> jonathon: It costs you no money to pirate microsoftr
<Argblat> Does anyone have experience making a Linksys USB Wireless Receiver work with Linux/Ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Probably, yes...
<crimsun> jonathon: well yes obviously we MUST operate under on it for packages that are in the 'main' component.
<painkiler_> which mplayer package do i download in aptget
<crimsun> painkiler_: whichever one matches your $arch, e.g., mplayer-k7 in multiverse.
<shadeofgrey> painkiler_:  depemnds on your hardware
<jonathon> you dont need to pirate opera fangz it is financially free
<painkiler_> p3
<painkiler_> 128mb ram
<painkiler_> a crappy laptop
<painkiler_> lol
<crimsun> painkiler_: mplayer-586 in multiverse, then.
* Fangz personally uses firefox for the extensions, really
<painkiler_> ok
* Fujitsu uses Free software, as Free is good.
<infamus> anyone got anything cool i can do with KDE?
<Sneaky_Bastard> people without ethical principles are what make the world suck so bad, jonathon
<Fangz> As well as the philosophical reasons
* Fujitsu thinks Gnome is better.
<Mr_Milenko> We dont discuss pirating here now will we.
<Mr_Milenko> word of advise fangz.. dont ask..
<Fangz> ??
<infamus> * thinks gnome is better to, but wants to learn the full Tao of linux
<Sneaky_Bastard> M_M: a misunderstanding
<jonathon> sneaky_bastard: what is that suppose to mean?
<Sneaky_Bastard> read the backscroll with regard to jonathon here
<crimsun> this is straying off-topic.
<Sneaky_Bastard> jonathonif you don't know, there is no explaining it.
<Mr_Milenko> ah i see
<infamus> guess no one here likes to run ubunto with KDE....
<Mr_Milenko> fangz wasnt talking about pirating
<Fangz> infamus: I think the major benefit with KDE is the alleged integration
<Mr_Milenko> other dude was
<jonathon> sneaky_bastard i know what you meant i thinking its a little rude to imply
<crimsun> infamus: they're in #kubuntu
* Fujitsu eats lunch
<Sneaky_Bastard> if the shoe doesn't fit, you have nothing to wear
<infamus> oh, oops, my bad, yhought this was kubuntu
<paolob> I generated the edubuntu-es channel!
<Argblat> where in the world is it lunch time?
<Mr_Milenko> jonathon: Pirating is wrong..
<Fangz> Mr_Milenko: No one was really. I was just making a hyperbolic point about financial freeness not being everything
<jonathon> who the hell is talking about pirating??????????????
<Mr_Milenko> I DONT KNOW!
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Sneaky_Bastard> THIRD BAS!!!
<Sneaky_Bastard> BASE!!
<Mr_Milenko> HE SET US UP THE BOMB!
<NoobieDoobieDo> I did "apt-get upgrade-dist" to upgrade Hoary -> Breezy.  Now it says I have 28 packages that can not be upgraded, but does not tell me what I need to do.
<Mr_Milenko> that was gay..
<Sneaky_Bastard> (famous Abbott and Costello sketch)
* Mr_Milenko walks away
<Argblat> ...so about helping Argblat get Linksys USB Wireless to work with Ubuntu...
<Fangz> NoobieDoobieDo: It is SO much easier if you do it with Synaptic
<NoobieDoobieDo> Fangz: How
<Mr_Milenko> run Synaptic
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<NoobieDoobieDo> I already did.
<Fangz> Edit the apt sources like the instructions say
<NoobieDoobieDo> I already did
<Fangz> Then open synaptic, click mark all upgrades, choose smart upgrade
<Fangz> then sit back and relax
<NoobieDoobieDo> Syn. is what tells me I'm missing 28 upgrades.
<Fangz> Which ones?
<NoobieDoobieDo> wget, sudo, rpm, rythmbox, linux-image-386
<NoobieDoobieDo> and so on
<Cody`> is there a backports up yet?
<Aelthor> try running it again.  It took me two passes to get it completely upgraded
<Fangz> What does it mean by missing?
<Cody`> !tell backports
<NoobieDoobieDo> Fangz : it means because something wrong on my system I can not get all updates.
<Fangz> Well, does it tell you why?
<NoobieDoobieDo> No.
<painkiler_> i get the same problems everytime when i open mplayer and start a video
<painkiler_> some font isnt working
<painkiler_> then it is interupted by 11 somthing
<painkiler_> then it crashes and tells me to recomile  nad
<crsd> how can i use xfonts-terminus in gnome-terminal (did mkfontdir , mkfontscale in /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/ , xset fp+ /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/, it shows in xfontsel, but not in gnome-terminal font selection) ?
<Fangz> Try and select the upgrades manually
* Fangz thinks there really needs to be an easier way than this
<merc> uh, i went to dist-upgrade after chaning my sources etc..and now its saying its having a problem processing kdenetworkconf package :( anyone heard of something similar or know what's going on?
* Mr_Milenko likes the windows way to update.. aside from rebooting every 5 minutes :-/
<Aelthor> NoobieDoobieDo:  Did you try doing a second apt-get dist-upgrade?
<NoobieDoobieDo> It's also telling me I have broken packages but Syn. cant/wont fix them.
<Fangz> merc: Using kubuntu?
<NoobieDoobieDo> Aelthor: yes.
<vogella> I'm currently a debian (testing) user. How do you upgrade your distro in case a new version is released?
<merc> Fangz: no, but i think i installed the kubuntu-desktop package
<Fangz> merc: Then ignore and continue
<Hobbsee> !tell vogella about upgrade2breezy
<merc> i wouldnt mind removing kde all together, then re-installing, but it wont let me just continue
<merc> it stops everything :(
<Fangz> Go and uncheck kdenetworkconf
<Fangz> In synaptic
<merc> heh, that's another problem, its in the middle of upgrading stuff so startx wont even work :X
<merc> can i uninclude something via apt?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Err.. everytime I try to turn on DMA for a drive it spits back:
<Fangz> man apt?
<merc> like apt-get dist-upgrade except knetworkconf
<Biscuitian_Warhe> root@ubuntu:/home/biscuit # hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<Biscuitian_Warhe> /dev/dvd:
<Biscuitian_Warhe>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<Biscuitian_Warhe>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Biscuitian_Warhe>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<merc> Fangz: k'doke, thanks for the direction :)
<Fangz> If there isn't an option, then use apt to uninstall kde
<vogella> Hobbsee: Thank you. So it is like my s/my/Debian world.... Seems easy enough. Thanks again.
<opticalcircuit> can nyone tell me how do  i change permissions for a folder... from the terminal..i am using live cd
<Hobbsee> vogella: no problems
<n0dl> is there a cli program that can sign on aim?
<NoobieDoobieDo> --> http://paste.lisp.org/display/14140 <-- is what "apt-get upgrade-dist" gives me......
<crimsun> n0dl: naim
<vogella> opticalcircuit: chmod
<opticalcircuit> vogella... how to make the folder writable
<Seveas> !seen P3L|C4N0
<HansZwolle> P3L|C4N0!n=gcamposm@200.121.122.104 was last seen 4 hr 59 min 32 s ago
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'p3l|c4n0', Seveas
<Seveas> ubotu, then open our eyes
<ubotu> Seveas: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<vogella> opticalcircuit: chmod +999 folder ;-)
<Seveas> HansZwolle, and you're out of here
<NoobieDoobieDo> What happened is during "apt-get upgrade-dist" a whole lot of LIBS got removed and never put back.
<opticalcircuit> thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b HansZwolle!*@*]  by Seveas
* HansZwolle was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Fangz> NoobieDoobieDo: Don't worry about it
<Fangz> If things have been kept back, that's normal
<opticalcircuit> vogella.. it says invalid string for 999
<opticalcircuit> i have to make that folder writable
<opticalcircuit> cause.. its in readonly mode
<opticalcircuit> i am in live cd
<Fangz> It shouldn't cause any problems
<NoobieDoobieDo> Fangsz : Its a big problem. I'm having issues with : libc6, lubcairo2, libfontconfig1, libglib2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0, lublaunchpad, libpango1.0-0, libperl5.8
<cpare> hello - can someone help me with CIDR formatting...
<Agrajag> opticalcircuit: 777 not 999
<Agrajag> there is no 9 in octal numerals
<opticalcircuit> thanks agra
<merc> how do i work that ubotu thing?
<Fangz> what sort of problems?
<merc> ?? breezy upgrade
<aaarg> anyone know how to add a specific ftp address to a .pac (automatic proxy config file for firefox)?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How come my hardware won't enable DMA
<NoobieDoobieDo> Fangz : all the versions are out of whack.  Doing the dist upgrade removed Xchat and now when i reinstall it it tells me the versions of all the above libs is not great enough.
<crimsun> NoobieDoobieDo: what's the original distro, and what's the target?
<NoobieDoobieDo> Hoary - > Breezy
<Milk_> anyone here installed ubuntu server?
<Fangz> Does it not let you upgrade them?
<NoobieDoobieDo> I changed the sources then did "apt-get upgrade-dist". At which point it removes XChat, upgrades but problems remain.
<crimsun> NoobieDoobieDo: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<merc> dude, wiki.ubuntu.com is ssl, but my damn terminal based browser doesnt support it.
<merc> way to go!
<merc> *sigh*
<Milk_> what browser are you using merc?
<merc> Milk_: links
<Biscuitian_Warhe> lynx does. Or was it links..
<merc> i just need the damn source.list line for breezy from wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Milk_> merc, hrm, I thought that links did
<NoobieDoobieDo> crimsun: Done.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Lynx is the one that supports SSL.
<Milk_> does anyone have any idea why ubuntu server CD isn't bootable?
<merc> i'd be much obliged if someone would paste it for me :)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I think at least...
<mustard5> [FR31NS] Kendrick, you should pick an easier nickname for me to autocomplet ;)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I KNOW ONE DOES!
<Biscuitian_Warhe> :P
<[FR31NS] Kendrick> :P
<NoobieDoobieDo> crimsun: I can see where one thing is still marked Horay.
<Kendrick_> have to be reged to join a channel...
<mustard5> Kendrick_, hehe thats better
<mustard5> Kendrick_, join #ubuntu-offtopic too (for idle chat)
<toresbe> Are there plans for a Firefox 1.5 backport?
<Fangz> NoobieDoobieDo: 3 things
<Kendrick_> biscuitian lynx does support  ssl if built so...
<NoobieDoobieDo> Fangz : yes I just corrected them.
<maruchan> how do i make minizie icons, show up on the pannel
<Biscuitian_Warhe> *Whistles as terminal scrolls Cedega compiling.
<Kendrick_> heheh
<maruchan> like azureus, and gaim and stuff
<opticalcircuit> i am using the live cd. and i have mounted my harddrive.. now i am not able to save files to that drive, cause it says that i dont have the permission to write to that folder. what do  i do ??
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Bleh. Still won't go. I give advice, never CVS with Windows.
<felipe_> Hello, does anyone else has trouble with the nvidia driver and the new kernel?? the xserver wont display with the new kernel...
<NoobieDoobieDo> Oh wow I have a whole new 205 MB of stuff to be downloaded.
<SAM_theman> yo people
<Fangz> NoobieDoobieDo: Well, those should fix some of your problems
<gsmcyber> disconnect
<NoobieDoobieDo> Fangz: yes.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> NoobieDoobieDo: If its libs, chances are 75% will come off the cd.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> there*
<NoobieDoobieDo> Is there any way to control bandwidth so that no one app can use 100% ?
<Fangz> NoobieDoobieDo: You should have just replaced it with the version from the website
<fdelacruz> gudmorning guys
<opticalcircuit> what command do i use to copy files
<crimsun> NoobieDoobieDo: did you fix your sources.list?
<fdelacruz> anyone already try samba ldap?
<SAM_theman> i am having a little problem (http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories) it shows how to add them for ubuntu 5.04 not 5.10 were can i get 5.10 repositories
<maruchan> on the pannel how do i get icons to reappear like azures and stuff
<mustard5> opticalcircuit, the cp command
<synackuator> has anyone been able to get gmail's smtp to work?
<opticalcircuit> thx
<synackuator> via a local client/?
<spacey> SAM_theman, replace hoary for breezy
<fdelacruz> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 SAM_theman try this hope this will help you
<the> Can anyone help me with enabling Direct Rendering?
<donza> i just noticed that sound is skipping when i'm loading a webpage in firefox...
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How do I check to see if I have DRI enabled?
<donza> what could have caused it
<mustard5> Kendrick_, you registering?
<maruchan> so is ther a way to get the icons to show up?
<maruchan> i think its cause i closed it or something
<Fujitsu> Biscuitian_Warhe: 'glxinfo | grep direct'.
<Kendrick_> ?
<the> Can anyone help me with enabling Direct Rendering?
<jonathon> hello when u download the libdvdcss2 then totem runs dvd?? do i need to link the library anywhere?
<Fujitsu> the: probably.
<the> Fujitsu:  ....How, then?
<Fujitsu> Well, is it working at the moment?
<Fujitsu> What type of card do you have?
<the> Fujitsu:  No. I'm enabling it.
<the> I have an ATI
<SAM_theman> wohooo it worked
<fdelacruz> anyone already use or implement samba and ldap?
<Fujitsu> the: It should be working fine, then.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Fujitsu.. Err it spit out a lot of missing things.
<Fujitsu> Like what?
<the> Fujitsu:  My OpenGL Programs freeze and then I do glxinfo or whatever to see it and it says it's disabled. but you can plainly see that DR is the error maker.
<jonathon> can konquoer replace nautilus
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Biscuitian_Warhe> , like 8 times
<maruchan> so anyone have any clues.. how to add the icons back on the pannel, when there minnized and not in use
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I installed the ATI proprietery driver.
<Fujitsu> Biscuitian_Warhe: Breezy?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Hoary
<niggpie> I was wondering what the Ubuntu version of WindowsKey + D (Display Desktop) is?
<Fujitsu> the: Have you got the 'Use video acceleration' permission?
<NoobieDoobieDo>  Is there anyway to manage bandwidth so no one application can use 100% ?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> If i upgrade Hoary to Breezy via synaptic, will it uninstall everything?
<sn> hola alguien de chile
<jonathon> konqueror seems so much better than nautilus how can i swap them?
<SAM_theman> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<SAM_theman> ?
<the> Fujitsu:  Do I have to enable it or something? I mean..shouldn't root have it?
<Fujitsu> the: Erm, you shouldn't be logged in as root!
<Fujitsu> Biscuitian_Warhe: I was using Hoary until about this time yesterday, and the default ATI driver worked fine.
<jonathon> sam i think u need the breezy backport repositories
<the> Fujitsu:  If I ruin it I have backups, don't worry.
<Fangz> jonathon: Really? I find nautilus usually faster
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Fujitsu: What kinda card?
<Fujitsu> Only a Radeon 7000... But I have another one with a 9800 and I believe it was fine.
<snape> HOLA A TODOS ALGUIEN DE CHILE
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Konqueror hates me *observes bite marks on arm*.
<jonathon> it lacks features i like such as opening a terminal in the current directory
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Fujitsu. Oh, i have a 300XSE
<Fujitsu> Konqueror is better for some things... And Nautilus just committed suicide at me.
<Sneaky_Bastard> jonathon: I'll second that complaint
<snape> hola
<mustard5> are breezy backports functional now?
<Fujitsu> Brb. I am logging in and out...
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Wow. Im glad i got this serial modem. So much better than Conexant.
<Sneaky_Bastard> snape: English pelase
<durt> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eu_quero_mp3> how can I install firefox 1.5? is there some repository avaiable?
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> I heard firefox1.5 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<SAM_theman> were can i get the backports?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> eu_quero_mp3: Firefox site dude...
<snape> tank
<GMachine_24> Hi. I am using Kino to import video from a JVC camcorder - the video imports fine but the sound is garbled something awful on playback. I have searched Kino's support and elsewhere and come up with nothing.
<jerry> I got a quick question.  I just finished installing ubuntu how do I get my screen resolution to be better than 640x480?
<GMachine_24> system>preferences>screen resolution
<jerry> running on a 3d Rage LT Pro AGP-133
<jerry> my only choices is 640x480
<Biscuitian_Warhe> WOOT
<Biscuitian_Warhe> JUNO WEB
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Lol
<GMachine_24> search the ubuntu forums - there are howtos to reset your video config file
<jerry> ok Thanks GM
<GMachine_24> sure thing
<jerry> what's the web addy if you have it handy?
<Eighth> i just installed 5.10 on my inspiron 3800 and i'm trying to use my orinoco gold wifi card to connect to my local network.  wifi ap is functional and accessible from other machines, but my lappy only gets an ipv6 addy and won't connect to the network
<GMachine_24> i don't know it.
<SAM_theman> anyone know how to add backports for 5.10 so i can install java?
<nemik> hmm topic says no, but how can upgrade firefox to 1.5 before freaking april?
<Hobbsee> !tell SAM_theman about javadeb
<GMachine_24> Kino anyone?
<GMachine_24> Guess not.
<nemik> SAM_theman, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal, the uncomment the lines to the backports
<hadi> how do i install skype
<hadi> ?\
<SAM_theman> LOl i just installed that
<mustard5> ubotu: tell hadi about skype
<SAM_theman> 15 secs ago LOL
<erisco> what program can i use to change file formats
<erisco> for music files?
<SAM_theman> http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<nemik> ubotu: tell nemik about skype
<erisco> i need to change a .mid to a .mp3
<SAM_theman> lol
<hadi> ubotu: tell hadi about skype
<Sneaky_Bastard> erisco: timidity
<Sneaky_Bastard> changes MIDI into WAV
<nemik> so anyone know how to forcefully upgrade firefox to the new 1.5?
<Sneaky_Bastard> then you can burn it to MP3
<niggpie> I was wondering what the Ubuntu version of WindowsKey + D (Display Desktop) is?
<Slackwise> niggpie: There is none, but you can bind one in GNOME
<eu_quero_mp3> how can I install amsn 0.95 b?
<Slackwise> niggpie: Or actually, there might be one, but you can actually bind it to WinKey+D if you want. :P
<niggpie> Slackwise:  Where do i find this miraculous bind feature? :O
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell SAM_theman about dvd
<Slackwise> niggpie: one moment...
<SAM_theman> lol this is cool
<niggpie> eu_quero_mp3: there's an amsn package in the synaptic package manager
<niggpie> Slackwise: np, thx!
<Toran> is the new version of firefox in the repositories yet?
<the> !tell the about ati
<eu_quero_mp3> niggpie, yes, but it's not 0.95 b
<_jason> !ffbackports
<ubotu> _jason: Are you on ritalin?
<_jason> !ffbackport
<ubotu> ffbackport is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595
<Slackwise> niggpie: Desktop --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Slackwise> niggpie: "Hide all wnidows and focus desktop"
<mwe> Toran: it will only be availble in backports - I have no idea when though.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seveas: do you know what the 'c' bit does? ` crw-rw---- 1 root   tape      9, 128 2005-11-30 12:23 nst0`
<logical_mark> Can anyone tell me why when I click a link sometimes in Mozilla the browser will just close?
<mwe> Kamping_Kaiser: it means it's a character device file
<mustard5> logical_mark, mine does that
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, character special file
<mustard5> logical_mark, usually when there is java involved
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks. i cant access it :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> so i was wondering
<logical_mark> mustard5: what is the problem? Should I just start using Konquerer?
<_jason> logical_mark, firefox 1.07 seg faults a lot (usually plugin related).  Version 1.5 is a lot more stable
<mustard5> logical_mark, yeah...another browser is the fix
<Kamping_Kaiser> logical_mark: record the websites
<SEJeff> logical_mark: remove mozplugger if you are running that
<logical_mark> Kamping_Kaiser: What do you mean "record the websites"?
<niggpie> Slackwise:  I'm not sure how to find Desktop --> Keyboard Shortcuts...  do you mean to right-click the desktop?
<SEJeff> logical_mark: firefox is pretty stable, but mozplugger has been known to kill it
<anavim> how do I disable gdm to login as just text?
<Kamping_Kaiser> logical_mark: record which websites it crashes on incase you add to a bug report/add a new one.
<logical_mark> SEJeff: The only extension I have is the lang pack, which was standard.
<Slackwise> niggpie: Uhh, you're in Ubuntu. I was assuming you had a default GNOME desktop. At the top should be "Desktop", or the equivelant in whatever language you use.
<nemik> ok so just tar -xzvf the firefox tarball into a chosen directory, run its shell script from there once, then the bin firefox will be 1.5. cool. quick and painless. love this distro. :)
<mustard5> anavim, whats your goal?
<the> ubotu needs to give me the link to the ATI fglrx configuration HOWTO thing
<ubotu> the: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell SAM_theman about games
<SEJeff> logical_mark: mozplugger is not an extension. I wasn't talking about extension. I was talking about an addon like mozplugger
<anavim> mustard5, to start up faster, and also hopefully to make to make ~/.xinitrc execute when I start x
<the> ubotu, ati.
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell SAM_theman about et
<the> thanks
<mustard5> anavim, ah ok..not sure how you would go about doing that soz
<niggpie> Slackwise: I see :)  System --> Preferences --> Keyboard shortcuts
<titanium> anavim: probably should've done a server install when installing ubuntu
<Slackwise> niggpie: Ahh, it's different on Ubuntu. I forgot. I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment, sorry. :P
<anavim> titanium, hmm... there's an idea  :)
<mustard5> anavim, I think xinitrc is global with ubuntu
<anavim> mustard5, my .xinitrc file doesn't seem to be getting exec'd
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<mustard5> anavim, yeah..I had similar problems with trying to get nvidia-settings to load up at start up
<mustard5> anavim, I ended up adding to the session startup options
<shadeofgrey> the wiki page for installing firefox 1.5 is legit...  i just upgradedd manually myself and DAMN what a performance difference
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: hey man
<niggpie> Slackwise:  It won't let me use WindowsKey+D.  Everytime I hit WindowsKey (which it calls Super_L) and then D, it takes me to the "Desktop" heading and applies the Super_L to the desktop shortcut.  Ohhh well, looks like the default was Ctrl+Alt+D which I can get used to :)
<shadeofgrey> ANYBODY that uses an older version of FF should IMMEDIATELY hit the wiki and follow the directions!
<erisco> TiMidity++ version 2.13.2 -- MIDI to WAVE converter and player
<erisco> not exactly what i was looking for
<shadeofgrey> sethk:  Hiya Jeffy - you sexy linux beast
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: Does adblock still work?
<shadeofgrey> er
<_jason> niggpie, you can just use alt too, that's what I do
<shadeofgrey> SEJEff
<shadeofgrey> even
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: hey hey
<shadeofgrey> SEJeff: yessor
<Jesse> hello
<the> Does anyone know when ATI drivers for AMD64 are going to be released?
<Slackwise> niggpie: Nonsense. Your keyboard must be configured weird. Mine lists it as "<Mod4>+D"
* anavim wonders if he dares to change inittab
<zblach> anyone know the openoffice channel?
<niggpie> _jason: alt + D doesn't get along with pinkyfinger + middlefinger :)
<Jesse> quick question
<niggpie> haha
* SEJeff stumbles to ubuntu wiki in search of firefox zen
<shadeofgrey> the:  friends dont let friends buy ati graphics boards.  their linux support blows rancid ardvark nuts
<anavim> mustard5, unfortunately, I would like it work from fluxbox...
<Jesse> just did a first install of ubuntu, but chose too high of a display res... now i have a blank monitor on boot
<the> shadeofgrey:  Oh shut up. I bought it for Windows gaming, but now it's freezing my OpenGL programs.
<_jason> niggpie, lol I use the thumb myself, but you could always go with just ctrl then :D
<snoopy_> shadeofgrey: very colorful picture there....
<the> shadeofgrey:  At least it's faster than nVidia shit.
<fangorious> i have gnome-power 0.2.8.1 installed, but none of the settings I specify seem to be applied (closing lid -> suspend)
<mustard5> anavim, there are a couple of fluxbox enthusiasts that hang around in here
<Kamping_Kaiser> shadeofgrey: interesting ;)
<erisco> .mid are not supported on music cd's are they?
<mustard5> anavim, I don't recall who at this moment
<Jesse> can't see to fix it... my rusty knowledge of commands dredged up xconfig which i tried form the recovery prompt, but not good command
<shadeofgrey> the:  FASTER??  surely you jest....
<niggpie> _jason: heey heey, ctrl+D would work rather swell, thanks! haha
<the> shadeofgrey:  Not really.
<hadi> is there any windows emulators better than wine?
<shadeofgrey> the:  do yourself a favor...  return it and get a Nvidia 7800
<_jason> niggpie, the wonders we can accomplish by working together...
<SEJeff> Jesse: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moquist> what's the recommended music manager/player for a Linux newbie?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wine is not an emulator :|
* DRAGON_Ultra is away: AFK...BBL...
<shadeofgrey> the:  you'll thank me in the morning
<fangorious> moquist: amarok is really nice
<SEJeff> moquist: rhythmbox or banshee
<the> shadeofgrey:  Return my Radeon 9800 to get an nVidio 7800? Fuck that shit.
<anavim> Kamping_Kaiser, linux is not unix  :)
<shadeofgrey> moquist:  beep media player!  apt-get install beep-media-player
<moquist> hehe; three suggestions already.  ;)
<snoopy_> moquist: i use xmms myself
<Fangz> shadeofgrey: Does 1.5 break any of the dependencies listed in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595 ?
<moquist> four!
<moquist> five!  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> anavim: yes, and :)
<shadeofgrey> Fangz:  Yers.  it kills the totem playback plugin
<moquist> I use mpd and I'm happy, but I need to recommend something to a friend.  Now I have quite a list of suggestions - thx!
<safrican> Hey
<shadeofgrey> Fangz:  but installing mplayer will fix the problem and replace (Scro)tem with something better
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: How much faster is it? Does switching between tabs with image intensive sites speed up? Thats a beast in 1.07
<safrican> I am just wondering whether it is possible for both KDE and GNOME to exist in one installation
<hadi> ubotu: tell hadi about toshiba
<safrican> ?
<safrican> [i think its possible but i'm not sure] 
<sampan> safrican  yes they can
<SEJeff> safrican: Yes
<Fangz> safrican: yes
<fangorious> safrican: yes
<sampan> lol
<the> shadeofgrey:  So now you agree that my card is faster, eh?
<SEJeff> safrican: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I think
<niggpie> _jason: :)
<anavim> hmm... smashing /etc/inittab for fun and profit  :D
<SEJeff> anavim: The stack will feel left out
<shadeofgrey> SEJeff:  lets put it this way..  Imagine going from being totally crippled (like me) to a 4 time sprinter olytmpic gold winner
<fangorious> anyone using gnome-power 0.2.8.1 in breezy?
<shadeofgrey> fangorious:  so, senior
<anavim> SEJeff, yeah!
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: so thats a yes
<shadeofgrey> SEJeff: duh!  Here...  have a cookie!
<safrican> sampan SEJeff jarlev fangorious .. thanks!
<fangorious> shadeofgrey: so == si or so == no?
<cedric> is any version of *ubuntu available with fluxbox as default desktop
<crimsun> cedric: no
* shadeofgrey pats Jeffy on the back and gives him a cookie for being a good little geek
<sampan> cedric, no, but installing fluxbox via apt-get is easy
<anavim> hm... so how do I make ~/.fluxbox/startup work on ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> fangorious:  YES
<cedric> if i make a server install than i install fluxbox will this work
<shadeofgrey> cedric:  only one way to find out, amigo...
<fangorious> shadeofgrey: do you have to do anything special to get changes you make to actually be applied?
* SEJeff thinks people calling him Jeffy have serious death wishes
<bob832> hey, this probably is a newbie question but firestarter is showing a bunch of blocked connections on ports 137/138 to samba - is this normal?
<SEJeff> =)
<cedric> lets try this then
<mustard5> bob832, pretty normal on mine
<shadeofgrey> SEJeff:  you wouldnt hit a disableed guy would you?
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: Only you, only you
<anavim> if he did, you really would be disableed  :)
<shadeofgrey> fangorious:  no.
<maikeru> brb
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: That is sarcasm btw
<shadeofgrey> anavim:  im totyally wheelchair bound dude....  i AM really disabled
<fangorious> shadeofgrey: did you uninstall any packages when you installed it?
<shadeofgrey> fangorious:  No
<bob832> ok, thanks mustard5, bit jumpy about secutiry since i lost my internet connection today at my college for "spamming"
<fangorious> shadeofgrey: laptop?
<shadeofgrey> fangorious:  Hell no!
<mustard5> bob832, your machine spamming others?
<P8ntKid> Can anybody link me to a good guide on getting w32codecs to work, and, how to get them to work with firefox?
<SEJeff> anavim: the memories... http://www.insecure.org/stf/smashstack.txt
<anavim> shadeofgrey, sorry, I was just making a stupid joke about the word disableed
<shadeofgrey> wow
<anavim> shadeofgrey, as opposed to the word disabled
<bpuccio> correct me if I'm wrong, but editing /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and adding an Allow From 192.168.1.12 for <Location /> should let me connect to the cups server box and I should be able to get something when I try to telnet in on port 631, right?
<shadeofgrey> its amazing how much faster firefox is
<bob832> mustard5:  thats what the university's cisco system said
<bob832> the tech guy said my comp was hacked
<mustard5> bob832, your linux box?
<bob832> mustard5: yep
<mustard5> bob832, do you let other people use it?
<kraehe> moin
<tj_> anyone know how to redetect hardware , i got a new wireless card
<bob832> mustard5: no, i am the only user
<kraehe> any idea how to accellate 3d on ubuntu breezy amd64 with a radeon 9250 ?
<mustard5> bob832, hmmm seems strange...you using a strong password?
<kraehe> libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<bob832> the funny thing is he showed me the firestarter log and it showed an ip address that wa port scanning my system put upon my own investigation, the ip address was from ShieldsUp
<mustard5> bob832, so you were testing your security on sheildsup?
<wolverian> bob832, haha. nice tech guy.
<mustard5> bob832, often the ends up scanning the proxy you connect through I believe and not your machine
<bob832> i think sunday afternoon and i lost the internet access monday afternoon
<mwe> yeah
<bob832> *i was scanning it sunday afternoon . .
<wolverian> bob832, complained yet? :)
<mwe> actually I think it always scans the gateway
<safrican> this is awesome, i already got 3.5 on my box.:D
<bob832> mustard5: oh, thats probably what happened then - and they by doing that, i triggered the cisco system to lock me out
<safrican> thansk for the help all
<mustard5> bob832, I was testing on sheildsup and wondered why my ports weren't showing as hidden and then it was explained to me that it was my ISP's ports that were not sheilded, so the scan report was erroneous
<godzirra> Howdy guys.
<bob832> wolverian - i was upset at first, when i first called, they blamed me for using P2P software
<godzirra> Anyone know why my samba will let me see the share, and the directories, but none of the files in it?
<wolverian> bob832, they're jumping to conclusions. I understand they're eager to protect their system but there's nothing to prove that by the information you've told us.
<mcadory> bob832:  BoFH lives!! and he's your admin.
<mustard5> bob832, you may be the victim of an over-zealous administrator :)
<wolverian> bob832, just explain the situation to them: that you were using shieldsup to test your own connection and wasn't aware that it could be testing some other computer instead.
<bob832> thats what i thought - when they said that, i was thinking "um, no, i have no p2p on my system, neither linux nor windows"
<bob832> i probably will mention it to him about it
<mustard5> bob832, yeah..I doubt your box got hacked :)
<mustard5> bob832, not unless someone had physical access to it
<bob832> but when i went to see him (had to take the comp it) and he was telling me my firewall wasn't protecting my system which scared me
<bob832> said it was starting up but wasn't doing anything
<mustard5> bob832, do you run any services on the box? like ssh? or web server or ftp server?
<bob832> i did have ssh running but he turned it off
<godzirra> Anyone know about my samba problem?
<sampan> firestarter doesn't have to stay running to work
<snoopy_> godzirra: sorry, no idea
<godzirra> ugh
<godzirra> nevermind
<mcadory> bob832: nmap your box from another host and see what ports are open.
<godzirra> I figured it out :)
<sampan> it writes iptables at boot or connect and then exits
<cafuego> it emulates windows filesharing, so if it's slow and/or not working, you get what you paid for ;-)
<bob832> was trying to set it up for remote access but never got to finish because of the "restriced access"
<SEJeff> bob832: The gui for firestarter is just a frontend. Firestarter installs a service that starts when your system boots to load the correct firewall rules.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego: no it doesnt. it doesnt 'emulate'
<mustard5> godzirra, well done :)
* kraehe weeboot
<bob832> mcadory:  whats nmap and how do i use it?
<mcadory> bob832: sudo iptables -L will show what rules are running.
<SEJeff> cafuego: Actually, it does a better job than windows. If you *really* want, I can find benchmarks proving samba3 performs faster than windows at filesharing
<mcadory> bobo832: www.insecure.org
<cafuego> SEJeff: Yeah, I know. But then, I use NFS.
<SEJeff> cafuego: To each his own... I use samba for everything. Even on Unix servers
* cafuego shares between OSX and Linux only
<csb> where is WINE installed? i just installed it, but can't find an icon anywhere
<HrdwrBoB> there is no icon
* anavim wishes he didn't have to use OSX anymore  :D
<csb> command line then?
<mustard5> csb in your home directory in the .wine directory
<mustard5> csb, its a hidden directory
<SEJeff> anavim: ubuntu has a ppc port XD
<csb> mustard5: i looked, it doesn't seem to be there
<mustard5> csb, turn on hidden files
<mcadory> csb: ls -a
<csb> did that
<csb> it's not there
<csb> wierd. let me check the package manager
<mustard5> csb, how did you install?
<HrdwrBoB> csb: yes 'wine'
<anavim> SEJeff, yeah, I used it for almost a year
<csb> synaptic, with the custom repositry at winehq
<mustard5> csb, k..well it should be where I said
<SEJeff> csb: Type winecfg
<csb> both "wine" and "winetools" have green squares
<tj_> is there anyway to run hardware detection after installing new wireless card
<SEJeff> csb: and dpkg -L wine | grep bin
<mustard5> csb, yeah type wineconfig in command line
<navarone> csb>right click adn look at properties and Installed files...will give path to files
<csb> thanks that seems to have done it!
<csb> now i have a .wine
<SEJeff> csb: That will tell you where all of the wine binaries are. No, winecfg, not wineconfig
<LjL> mustard5: i think that's winecfg
<mustard5> doh
<mustard5> hehe
<csb> ok cool.
<csb> thanks.
<SEJeff> np
<csb> is wine easy to use? i basically want to get StudioMX working
<mustard5> csb, depends on the program
<bimberi> winecfg comes with wine, wineconfig with winetools (iirc)
<mustard5> csb, winetools is good for setting up wine
<mustard5> csb, seen some posts on the forum today about people having trouble with wine
<csb> so i should use winetools? even with wine .9x?
<navarone> best wine tool is a corkscrew imo...lol
<egon_spengler> csb: The easiest I have seen is sidenet wine setup
<bob832> hey this nmap, being it scans ports, will i run into the same problem of triggering cisco to "block" me from the internet?
* bimberi has used sidenet too and it worked well
<mustard5> bob832, I wouldnt want to test it :)
<bimberi> csb: http://frankscorner.org/ is worth a look
<mtupper> csb: wine is crap and not worth the hassle (humble opinion from relative newbie). read this, after messing around with wine for a while, I couldnt agree more with the recommendation from this page: http://www.uselinuxathome.com/ENapps.htm
<mustard5> bob832, explain what you found about sheildsup before setting off any more alarms with the admins
<mustard5> bob832, I strongly doubt you've been hacked
<bob832> mustard5:  you mean the results i got on sunday?
<mtupper> csb: especially with regards to MX Studio, which is also why I investigated wine.
<mustard5> bob832, yeah
<mustard5> bob832, I reckon that is what the issue was...
<bob832> i remember it said failed
<sprocket87> can someone help me figure out why sound isn't working on my fresh install?
<mustard5> bob832, sheildsup was probably port scanning them on not your machine
<bob832> something with port 1 or 2
<bimberi> ubotu tell sprocket87 about sound
<mcadory> bob832: possibly. i wouldn't scan any random ip's.  just yours.  they most likely aren't monitoring port scanning on your box.
<sprocket87> it worked briefly (first boot), but now it's silent
<sprocket87> thx for the heads up bimb, i'll check it out
<mac666er> hello, I have an acx100 wireless card and it does not work :-(
<mac666er> I tried several tutorials
<nowisn> hello all I"m a new user of linux and I just installed kubuntu on my laptop and I configured the settings for dialup but its not locating my modem and I do not know what to do next, any suggestions?
<mac666er> including Craig's guide
<mobus> I unroll tar.gz files all the time, but I can't find the program for bz2 files.  help me please
<mustard5> nowisn, what type of modem?
<bimberi> np spro :)
<mustard5> mobus, bunzip ?
<nowisn> ah not sure its a eurocom lappy 3120
<ajmitch__> hi Amaranth
<mobus> thanks
<nowisn> i can check
<Amaranth> hey ajmitch
<mtupper> nowisn: welcome, you're gonna love it, I'm only about a month in and fully addicted, but being so new, cant help you.
<mtupper> haha
<mustard5> nowisn, I'm curious to know wether it is a controller-less modem or winmodem
<babag> so i've actually got ubuntu running now.
<babag> no mouse though.
<babag> how do i get the mouse?
<mustard5> babag, what type of mouse?
<nowisn> no prob nice to meet you all and I hope I will be here for awhile and can't wait till ei explore ubuntu more and learn about linux
<mustard5> nowisn, your welcome :)
<babag> logitech 3 button on serial port
<mustard5> babag, hmmm..sounds pretty standard
* DRAGON_Ultra is back (gone 00:32:42)
<babag> yeah.
<DRAGON_Ultra> usb mouse?
<mac666er> hello, need help with a wireless card :-(
<babag> tried hardware database but had problem
<mustard5> babag, you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snoopy_> mac666er: did you try ndiswrapper?
<mustard5> babag, choose defaults for whatever you don't know the answer to
<navarone> babag> you need to edit xorg.conf probably for the device to work. I had to change protocol and get rid of some options like x z axis or something. Ubuntu thought my mouse was ps/2
<mac666er> snoopy, ndiswrapper is running with the windows driver right now, but it doesn't work :-(
<babag> when i tried the database i got to the mouse and wanted to cursor down to the 'no' box for 'no it's not working'
<sprocket87> anyone know the cmd to restart sound server?
<snoopy_> what kind of encryption on the router?
<kraehe> re
<navarone> babag> are you in ubuntu now?
<mac666er> output from ndiswrapper -l //Installed ndis drivers:
<mac666er> lstinds driver present, hardware present
* kraehe now has 3d accelleration for radeon ubuntu breezy amd64
<babag> tabbing would only get me between the help, cancel and continue buttons, though.
<mac666er> no encryption on router
<mtupper> hey y'all, i gone and got myself in a full-on rookie mess.  first I installed asterisk 1.2 by downloading from SF.net and doing a make install...  everything good.  then I went and got AMP (ast mgmt portal) and followed its long and arduous series of installs, patches, add-ons....... and asterisk 1.0.9...  oops (all through compiling / make install).  So now that I have an older version on top of the newer version, asterisk is wigging out a 
<babag> yes in ubuntu now
<navarone> babag...are you comfortable editting text file in ubuntu?
<kraehe> ... but glxgears from ubuntu is still extremly slow ... 1000 times slower than glxgears from debian-pure64
<mtupper> how the heck do I 'uninstall' my way out of this mess?
<babag> never tried it. ok in mandriva.
<kraehe> ... and glxgears does'nt show any FPS anymore
<oxez> glxgears -printfps
<mustard5> mtupper,  not easily I would think...
<babag> this is fresh test install so i'm ok with wiping it and redoing if need be.
<babag> might as well mess with stuff.
<mustard5> mtupper, you would have to work out what it installed and where...
<kraehe> *hm* just looking slower because in sync with dvi output
<mustard5> mtupper, a tip for the future is to use 'checkinstall' when you get to the 'make install' part
<kraehe> 1362.406 FPS
<navarone> babag> I am gonna paste something in pastebin...it is my mouse section for xorg.conf...Go to site and copy it and come backand I will walk you thru editing file
<navarone> brb
<babag> ok.
<babag> navigating is pretty awkward for me without mouse.
<babag> how do i shift focus between windows?
<mustard5> babag, alt + tab ?
<mtupper> mustard5, haha, i imagined i was in too deep, but I guess thats how one learns not to do that again, or at least how to do it better the next time.  so: the checkinstall i imagine will give you a heads up.  how does that compare to the ./configure, which I was always doing before the make
<kraehe> can ubuntu users expect a fresh amd64 xorg soon ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75378 ... or does anyone need to downgrade (and read the fucking web) before 3d works
<nowisn> its a MDC or a winmodem v90 standard dialup modem
<navarone> babag> here is page...go there and copy the text there and then come back   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5207
<babag> hey thanks. that's gonna help.
<navarone> babg> I think ctrl-tab or alt-tab lets you switch windows
<mustard5> mtupper, well that part remains the same....checkinstall is used instead of make install...or in other words when you get to the make install part you replace that part with checkinstall...it will then show up as a 'package' in synaptic and you can use that to uninstall
<mustard5> mtupper, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<mtupper> mustard5, DAMN!!!  thats exactly what i needed...
<navarone> hmmm...how is he going to copy text without mouse...?
<mustard5> mtupper, yeah.. :)
<mtupper> mustard5, money money money...   jackpot.
<mtupper> mustard5, thanks.
<bob832> so is the consensus that i was not actually hacked but triggered the cisco system to flag me b/c of the sheildsup?
<mustard5> mtupper, np..I pick this stuff up hanging out in here...
<navarone> mustard> it's OS osmosis...<s>
<Tallen> how do I get info on a installed package, like the version of the package?
<babag> ok, i see the paste bin. now what?
<navarone> Babg> can you copy without mouse?
<babag> probably not
<mustard5> navarone, I'm thinking there must be a keyboard option
<navarone> lol
<navarone> I dunno how to copy with out mouse
<mtupper> ctrl-c dude, thats easy!
<bob832> so would it be safe for me to re-enable ssh access?
<babag> this goes into xorg.conf?
<mustard5> navarone, maybe he should try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first
<SEJeff> Tallen, dpkg -l packagename
<navarone> mustard i think he said he tried that
<mustard5> navarone, ok
* mustard5 goes off looking for clipboard keyboard shortcuts
<navarone> babg> I will tell you what to put in and you type...
<babag> ok
<babag> where is xorg.conf?
<navarone> babg...you need to type this command in terminal "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<navarone> babg> it will ask for password cos you are editting and saving a system file
<navarone> babg> and minus quote marks...<s>
<mustard5> babag, well ctrl + shift + arrow keys works for selecting :)
<navarone> babg> read mustard...and try c and p first
<babag> ok
<mustard5> babag, ctrl + c is copy
<mustard5> babag, ctrl + v is paste
<navarone> babg you acn still use above command anyway to open file
<babag> gonna have trouble. alt tab seems to only work between 2 windows here.
<mustard5> babag, one second..I'll look around for another one
<babag> gonna have at least 3 open - xchat, mozilla, console
<jerry> Anyone happen to know where I can get 3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133 drivers for ubuntu?
<mustard5> babag. alt + esc
<babag> ?
<navarone> ^5 mustard
<mustard5> babag, moves between windows immediately (so it says)
<mustard5> babag, alt + esc
<navarone> yeah it works
<mustard5> babag, works on mine anyway
<babag> ok got that
<kevin_> Hi.  Could I get some assistance configuring DVD playback?
<mustard5> kevin_, you read the wiki guide?
<kevin_> Nope.  But just about every forum I could google.
<nowisn> its a 56 k v90 MDC voice/fax modem, internal in my eurocom 3420 laptop, how do i chec if this linux is compatible?
<mustard5> kevin_, k  ..on second
<mustard5> ubotu: tell kevin_ about dvd
<babag> got xorg.conf up
<jerry> Mustard where's the wiki guide maybe my 3d video answer is there.
<mustard5> ubotu: tell kevin about libdvdcss2
<mustard5> jerry, one second..
<navarone> babag> when you get it copied go tot erminal and use sudo gedit command and go to place in file just below keyboard section and paste the piece in over the current mouse section
<mustard5> ubotu: tell kevin about restricted
<mustard5> ubotu: tell kevin_ about libdvdcss2
<mustard5> ubotu: tell kevin_ about restricted
<mustard5> you get those kevin_ ?
<navarone> babag> then save and press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x server
<mustard5> ubotu: tell jerry about restricted
<drumline> tell drumline about restricted
<drumline> heh
<mustard5> jerry, I'm thinking that won't help
<drumline> ubotu: tell drumline about restricted
<drumline> ubotu: tell drumline about libdvddcss2
<slashx1896> Hey all
<navarone> he should be abck...lol
<navarone> God my typing is terrribel
<navarone> <sigh>
<drumline> ubotu: tell drumline about libdvdcss2
<slashx1896> im having a problem...., at random tiems when i click on a link mozilla firefox just closes down and i lose my pages...
<slashx1896> im at an important webpage. and i click on a link on it, and then it just closes
<navarone> hi dabaR
<dabaR> hi dabaR!
<slashx1896> its happend to me 5 times in 10 minutes :(
<slashx1896> hey dabaR
<n0dl> slashx1896,  that is a common problem... most pages are written for internet explorer
<n0dl> slashx1896,  therefore mozilla is subject to crash now and then
<Davey> turn off JS :)
<dabaR> n0dl: sorry, what pages, I did not catch that.
<slashx1896> n0dl: ya but... that never happend to me when i was running firefox on windows xp
<n0dl> slashx1896,  you may want to try getting the newer version of mozilla versus the one they give you in ubuntu
<Toma-> slashx1896: open it with lynx ;)
<n0dl> slashx1896,  i suggest that you dont use the mozilla that came with ubuntu. Apt tends to break things
* dabaR thinks twice before listening to n0dl 's advice
<bimberi> n0dl: what on earth are you talking about?
<navarone> welcome babag
<babag> hey! i got mouse!
<navarone> woot
<slashx1896> n0dl: where should i go to get a updated one?
<n0dl> to the official website
<babag> thanks so much.
<Toma-> oh my.
<slashx1896> o ok
<navarone> babag> I had same problem when I rebooted first time
<n0dl> theres a thread on how to symlink it afterward
<dabaR> n0dl: do you reply often at ubuntuforums.org?
<n0dl> dabaR, no
<mtupper> so, i installed a ton of crap 'accidently' using make install (i know now, ex-post, to run checkinstall) and I want to know if there is a way to 'uninstall' this stuff???  anybody?
* navarone has had no problem with Firefox...other than it keeps him surfing too alte
<maikeru> bbiab, for real, have to get some work done
<babag> kind of rough for a noob both to *nix and ubuntu.
<dabaR> make uninstall. mtupper be specific on what you installed.
<navarone> babag> you did fine tho
<Toma-> mtupper: what were u installing with make?
<babag> must say, ubuntu looks very nice.
<kevin_> Could someone tell me how to install libdvdcss2?
<navarone> babag> hurts my eyes when I go back to windows for halo...lol
<Toma-> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> from memory, libdvdcss2 is to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<babag> thanks again. time to play!
<mtupper> dabaR, Toma-, first I installed asterisk 1.2 by downloading from SF.net and doing a make install... everything good. then I went and got AMP (ast mgmt portal) and followed its long and arduous series of installs, patches, add-ons....... and asterisk 1.0.9... oops (all through compiling / make install). So now that I have an older version on top of the newer version, asterisk is wigging out a little (well wont start actually).
<navarone> babag> good luck...happy ummm...ubuntu-ing
<reckless> Hello from a newbie. Is there any hope for a PCMCIA Buffalo G54 wireless card running on Breezy Badger (PPC, so NDISwrapper is impossible AFAIK)???????
<babag> thanks.
<crsd> !wine x86_64
<ubotu> crsd: Do they come in packets of five?
<tman_ubuntu> Can someone help.  I can see my linux share from Windows, but not from other Linux box.  I have a samba share on Linux.
<dabaR> crsd: does not exist as a package for 64 bit ubuntu.
<alekz> wich package should i install to set up a ftp server ?
<dabaR> alekz: use sftp. vsftpd
<crsd> dabaR: ic, thanks for info
<alekz> dabaR, wich is better and wich are the differences ?
<lambert> is it possible to find if a module is compiled into the kernel base or if it's a lkm
<slashx1896> i dowloaded it and syanptic isnt finding the one ij ust downloaded
<slashx1896> Synaptic*
<SEJeff> lambert: lsmod | grep modulename
<dabaR> alekz: vsftpd is a package, sftp is a protocol. As opposed to ftp, sftp encrypts passwords when sending them from client to server, and same for the data. sftp is usually ftp through ssh.
<SEJeff> lambert: If it is compiled into the kernel, it's not called a module ;-)
<lambert> SEjeff: that shows if one is loaded
<Toma-> mtupper: for future reference, try not to resort to source and make/make install process. there are ways to make the deb system handle installing compiled programs
<SEJeff> lambert: yes
<SEJeff> lambert: go to /usr/lib/`uname-r`/modules
<lambert> seJeff: what is it called then
<kevin_> Idon't see how this helps me understand how to intall !libdvdcss2... No binary deb available.  Will try to build and install it.
<kevin_> You need to have debhelper, dpkg-dev and fakeroot installed.
<kevin_> If not, interrupt now, install them and rerun this script.
<kevin_> This is higly experimental, look out for what happens below.
<kevin_> If you want to stop, interrupt now (control-c), else press
<kevin_> return to proceed
<SEJeff> lambert: Integrated into the kernel
<tman_ubuntu> Does Ubuntu come with NFS enabled by default.  So if I export a directory will that be seen by other Linux boxes?
<alekz> dabaR, thank you so much
<dabaR> kevin_: to paste more than one line, use paste.ubuntulinux.nl, please.
<bimberi> tman_ubuntu: no, you have to install nfs
<kevin_> That's not helping either
<mtupper> Toma-, yeah, I am figuring that out...  namely I think had I known about checkinstall last night, I'd be in the clear.
<slashx1896> n0dl: how come synaptic isnt finding firefox 1.5 that i just downloaded?
<dabaR> kevin_: it is supposed to helop you by telling you to install those 3 packages.
<lambert> sejeff: if you have an integrated module, can it be unloaded? or blacklisted?
<pc22> how do i access a second harddisk?
<kevin_> apt-get?
<SEJeff> lambert: I told you wrong, the directory is /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<tman_ubuntu> bimberi:  What about samba client?
<SEJeff> lambert: no
<n0dl> slashx1896,  its because it is not an official package
<Toma-> kevin_: i think im just repeating the script here, but you need to install the packages debhelper, dpkg-dev and fakeroot to get the libdvdcss package...
<germancito> Hello
<slashx1896> o
<bimberi> tman_ubuntu: yes it has a samba _client_
<dabaR> pc22: you mount it. "man mount" will tell you details in a terminal. What is on the hard disk? windows?
<SEJeff> lambert: You aren't understanding what I am saying.
<kevin_> by using apt-get command?
<bimberi> tman_ubuntu: Places -> Connect to Server...
<Toma-> kevin_: then, repeating again, run the script again?
<germancito> does anyone here know about R statistics program?
<SEJeff> lambert: If it is part of the kernel and you don't like it, recompile the kernel. There aren't any other options, why are you asking?
<slashx1896> n0dl: so how do i install?
<pc22> ext3
<Toma-> kevin_: thats the one.
<bimberi> tman_ubuntu: System -> Administration -> Shared Folders (will offer to install nfs if you're running breezy)
<germancito> i'ts also called Gnu S
<dabaR> pc22: then just read the manual for mount. if you need more help,. we are here.
<kevin_> thank you.  Just starting with Linux.  Need to keep it simple for me for awhile
<Toma-> slashx1896: before yopu kill your system, whats the page youre trying to view?
<alekz> dabaR, if i installed vsftpd how can i edit the allowed host that can connect to my ftp server?
<dabaR> Toma-: nice.
<Toma-> kevin_: ahhh, no problem ;)
<tman_ubuntu> bimberi:  I can't see a samba share on one Linux box from another Linux box, but can from a windows box.  What gives?
<slashx1896> Toma-, im trying to install the new firefox off of mozilla.com
<Toma-> slashx1896: but why?
<slashx1896> Toma-, the one im using now is crashing alot
<dabaR> alekz: likely edit the configuration file. /etc/vsftpd.conf /etc is where all your config files go./
<Toma-> slashx1896: what pages does it crash on?
<slashx1896> Toma-, all different pages
<Toma-> whats one for example?
<bimberi> tman_ubuntu: not sure sorry :| - i've found visibility of shares in Nautilus' Network Servers window a bit dodgy too
<SEJeff> slashx1896: things will break
<alekz> dabaR, im editing it but i dont see a line to define that
<dabaR> is it just html pages, movie pages, flash pages, jsps...
<mrkoje> hey
<slashx1896> Toma-, always different one for example is www.myspace.com
<lambert> sejeff: if I go into the directory you pointed, I see the madwifi driver which I know is alkm module. so it's possible I'm not completely understanding
<SEJeff> lambert: yes, madwifi is normally built as a module
<SEJeff> lambert: sudo rmmod madwifi
<builder> how do I get vim to use all the colors in a colorscheme?
<mtupper> ok, so I have managed to have various people tell me I shouldn't do anymore make installs, that much I knew already.  So how do I 'make uninstall' ?  Is that the actual command?  from where do I run it, in the directory where the app is or from the directory where I ran make install???
<builder> it doesn't seem to want to
<Toma-> slashx1896: have you tried tunring javascript off then loading the page again?
<slashx1896> Toma-, its never happend to me til today
<SEJeff> lambert: If you want madwifi to never be loaded, run this command:
<lambert> sejeff: what I'm trying to understand is how to find if it is a module or integrated into the kernel(not madwifi but any driver)
<Toma-> slashx1896: has anything been updated/changed over night?
<SEJeff> lambert: well look in that directory I showed you
<bimberi> mtupper: the latter, but the developer may not have necessarily provided an uninstall
<bob832> well, tomorrow i am heading home, so, i'll try running this nmap and see what happens but i think right now, i am off to bed
<SEJeff> lambert: use the find command in /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<dabaR> heh, that was unfortunate. neither do I alekz.
<bob832> thanks to everyone for the informative comments
<lambert> sejeff: there
<slashx1896> Toma-, no, but it will let me on it sometimes and sometiems it wont
<dabaR> alekz: It may be needed to edit the sshd configuration, not sure.
<mrkoje> hmm
<SEJeff> lambert: example: find . -name '*wifi*' from that directory
<bimberi> mtupper: oh yes, and it's usually "make uninstall" :)
<alekz> dabaR, thank you so much :)
<stevenj> Why does'nt anyone know the answer to this??? How do I resolve in breezy these xsession errors "** (gnome-session:8178): WARNING **: Host name lookup failure on localhost." or "_IceTransTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp"  ???????/
<Toma-> slashx1896: changing firefox version wont do jack. have you tried mv'ing your .firefox and .mozilla directory?
<slashx1896> Toma-, well i got some plugin packages for totem.. and i got rythembox working... and thats it,
<lambert> sejeff: see that
<mtupper> bimberi, so if they dont provide an uninstall, what?  I am just USC?
<SEJeff> slashx1896: firefox 1.5 will break some things
<stevenj> Is this a bug in BReezy??
<slashx1896> Toma-, ok
<dabaR> alekz: maybe the firewall, even...
<bur[n] er> where can I submit a package for backports?
<slashx1896> *SEJeff, ok
<dabaR> stevenj: what program is that in?
<alekz> dabaR, i'll edit rules on firestarter :)
<bimberi> mtupper: i don't know another way :| - others might
<slashx1896> if it happens again il come back, but i think its fine now
<stevenj> dabaR, it appears in my .xsession on a "new breezy" install right after I log in
<SEJeff> slashx1896: Please read this before you break some things: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595
<mtupper> bimberi, another ? :  is it important to uninstall in any particular order (reverse order) from how I installed if I installed multiple packages...?
<dabaR> alekz: also, openssh has a good manual online, and "man hosts_access" seems what you can look into. SO say some people that know more than me...
<dabaR> stevenj: so...you can not log in?
<slashx1896> ok
<stevenj> dabaR, if I can msg you, I will give you the entire xsession
<dabaR> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<stevenj> dabaR, yes I can log in, but I just want to know why....and is everyone else getting this
<germancito> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<SEJeff> stevenj: Try ugrading everything
<tonyyarusso> I'm having some issues with DOSemu.  It says, "Sorry, there is no operating system.  Please try to install FreeDOS.."  What gives?  I want to run a simple DOS app a friend sent me.
<stevenj> SEJeff, ?  I install all avail updates
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: if youre after simple emulation, try dosbox
<bimberi> mtupper: that would be a good idea, although usually there shouldn't be any overlap (although iirc you're dealing with two versions of Asterisk)
<dabaR> stevenj: just to make clear, this causes you no problem?
<phiqtion> nalioth: how can i enable multiverse and universe?
<slashx1896> ugh ubuntu wotn read my ipod... i can acess the harddrive but gtkpod wont recognize it.. :(
<mtupper> bimberi, k thx.  i shall give it a go.
<dabaR> phiqtion: visit http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html it is shown there.
<stevenj> dabaR, I am guess is not...but how can I be sure..I am new to linux...and I just want to know what errors mean
<bimberi> mtupper: good luck :)
<phiqtion> dabar: thank you
<dabaR> phiqtion: let me know whether you were able to figure it out with that(its my assignment).
<SEJeff> slashx1896: Try rhythmbox. rhythmbox reads ipods nicely in breezy
<nalioth> ubotu: tell phiqtion about repos
<phiqtion> dabar: will do
<phiqtion> nalioth: thanks bro
<stevenj> dabaR, I do not use BP and I only use default repos for apps...
<slashx1896> SEjeff, i can put songs on my ipod through rhythmbox?
<csb> ok so i installed WINE and StudioMX. are there icons for things? or is it all started via the command line?
<devint> Firefox 1.5 wont be out till Dapper is out? Is that what the topic is saying?
<dabaR> stevenj: it means what it says. dunno what it would mean to the system. If it causes nno problems, likely there is a logical explanation for it.
<mrkoje> csb
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Okay, but I need some help figuring that out too.
<mtupper> can someone tell me how to 'disable' kde wallet so I dont have to see it everytime I boot up?   its getting under my skin.
<SEJeff> slashx1896: No, but I got gtkpod to work perfectly with my nano and breezy
<mrkoje> csb you can open a windows explorer look alike shell using this command: winefile
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: I get a command line like I'm used to seeing in DOS, but it isn't seeing the linux file system like I would expect.
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: install it, open it up, in the emu, type "mount c /home/yourname" and then cd into c:
<mrkoje> csb: from there you can look into your so called "c" drive and locate your apps
<mtupper> csb: did you read this: http://www.uselinuxathome.com/ENapps.htm ???
<slashx1896> SEJeff, well i can acess my ipods harddrive, but... when i try to add sogns to my ipod through gtkpod it tells me to plug my ipod in, i already brought it in and they said my ipod and cord are fine...
<stevenj> dabaR, I guess my question then is...do the majority of breezy users (that will check) can multiple instances of _IceTrans.....bla bla in the their ~/.xsession-errors????
<slashx1896> SEJeff: and im 100% its plugged in and in diskmode
<phiqtion> dabar: i need to enable a few things like mp3, video, software. is there a wiki which tells me how-to?
<Toma-> mtupper: its the kcontrol under kde resources or something
<mrkoje> csb normally you can open your programs with this command:  wine C:\\"Program Files"\\programfolder\\program.exe
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: That's looking better!
<Toma-> kewl
<dabaR> stevenj: I dont answer polls, maybe someone else will.
<navarone> dabaR> phiqtion wanted to enable multiverse and universe...he would have to enable "show disabled repos" in the settings part of the repo dialog
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: (Duh!  Just because my linux distro automatically mounted everything...)
<Toma-> hehe
<navarone> dabR> that is if they were not enabled
<csb> yes i've figured it out...WOW THIS IS COOL
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: theres a way to make dosbox mount a part of your drive to c or d: at startup.... cant remember how
<Toma-> try the man dosbox command
<dabaR> stevenj: yes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Khaaaaan> Man so I am running Ubuntu solo now...
<dabaR> stevenj: not you.
<dabaR> phiqtion: you the URL above.
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Some config file somewhere I take it?
<csb> is somebody kidding me? or am i actually running studioMX in linux?
<Khaaaaan> This 5.1 sound has me scratching my head though.... what the hell are all these cvolume options about??
<csb> this is just TOO GREAT
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: i suspect /home/tony/.dosbox/autoexec
<Toma-> i think.
<slashx1896> How come it wont let me change the info of more then 1 song on RyhtmBox
<Khaaaaan> studiomx in Linux??? How did you manage that one?
<mrkoje> csb: did what I say work?
<dabaR> csb: its GNU/Linux, if you are using ubuntu
<mrkoje> dabaR: you have to be kidding me.
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Sounds good.  Thanks.
<dustin_> what is studiomx?
<dabaR> mrkoje: not at all.
<Toma-> np
<slashx1896> ACtualy it wont let me change the info of anysong by, right clickign and hitting properties
<dabaR> its a gnu/linux system, mrkoje, for a fact.
<mrkoje> dabaR: I know the difference, but I think it is ridculous
<mrkoje> GNU/Linux or Linux
<Toma-> slashx1896: probably because the ipod isnt getting mounted in read/write, i suspect.
<mtupper> Toma-, great thanks, I found it.  Kcontrol > KDE Components > Service Manager ...  but I cant stop the service and even less take it off of the list
<dabaR> mrkoje: /j #ubuntu-offtopic, to discuss if you will.
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: I take it I would have some similar fix if I ever needed to use dosemu?
<slashx1896> Toma-, how do i mount my ipod?
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: nope. you need to actually install a version of dos on it.
<dashrike> does ubuntu/kubuntu have irc stuff built in, or do you need a seperate program?
<navarone> slash are the files ona  windows partition or the linux one> If ina  windows partition you may not be able to edit files with different permissions and users info. LInux will recognize those things even froma windows setup
<Toma-> slashx1896: no idea.
<mrkoje> dashrike: there is a text client built in as well as a graphical client
<pawdro> hi, ive just installed breezy, I replaced sorces like in the handbook and i cant install libdivx4linux because ubuntu cant find it
<slashx1896> ugh now ihave 2 problems.. 1. ipod... 2.i cant edit song info on RythmBox
<dashrike> my pc hates me right now
<dashrike> rather amusing
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Really?  All right, so if this is a dual boot system with WinXP on the other part, can I just use something from that?
<pawdro> what should i do?
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: nope.
<dabaR> mrkoje: if you would rather read: http://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.html. or, remain ignorant.
<kevin_> I ran the script for !libdvdcss2.  Everything sems to have installed, but I still get errors from gxine and totem when I try to play a DVD.  Any suggestions, anyone?
* dabaR meant only on that topic, off course.
<mrkoje> dabaR: Why are you trying to insult me.
<dabaR> I am sory, that came across wrong.
<navarone> kevin> if errors were about other files missing you need to install them
<dabaR> mrkoje: that web site is a good read, I guarantee it.
<chapium> any tips on getting the network running with ubuntu installed on vmware?
<stevenj> If anyone is interested in sheding some light on this -- this is my problem --> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/q4BFF862.html   * So far I have posted on the Ubuntu forums, bug report and various other forums...and no one can tell me anything about how to resolve this..thanks.
<mrkoje> dabaR: All I am saying is that I am not going to go running around saying GNU/Linux
<mrkoje> dabaR: I will read it.
<dabaR> mrkoje: your _problem_:)
<mrkoje> dabaR: Enough about being off topic! LOL
<dashrike> I see that you can use programs like gaim or xchat for irc inside linux, what else is available?
<pixelmonkey> anyone using galeon in breezy?
<kevin_> Read error from: Error reading NAV packet.
<stevenj> And I guess I am just wondering at this point...am I the only one
<Toma-> mtupper: kcontrol, security and privacy, disable kwallet from there
<mrkoje> well irris or somthing like that is the command line client built it
<dabaR> stevenj: how do I find out for you?
<mrkoje> dashrike: I am actually using it right now
<pawdro> in which repos i can find libdivx4linux?
<dashrike> using what?
<pawdro> any suggestions
<pawdro> ?
<mrkoje> pawdro: You enabled universe?
<pawdro> yes
<dabaR> stevenj: a good question would have been, run "blah" tell me whether you see line "blah", if you are so willing to learn about this new gnu/linux...
<sampan> dashrike  there's konversation (for kde) and irssi (console-- my choice) and bitchx (also console)
<mrkoje> pawdro: try  sudo apt-get install libdivx4*
<dabaR> !info libdivx4linux
<dashrike> heh
<dabaR> !+info libdivx4linux
<dashrike> I need a port of mirc or something
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> Package 'libdivx4linux' does not exist.
<pixelmonkey> dashrike, are you serious?
<dashrike> I am a bit partial to that piece of crap because I have spent so much time on it :P
<Toma-> dashrike: mirc runs under wine
<pawdro> so why its written to install in the handbook?
<budluva> lol running mirc under wine
<sampan> dashrike  supposedly mirc 6.16 runs with wine -- but the linux apps are really just as good (except for not having a builtin identd server)
<dashrike> but wine requires windows :P
<dabaR> mrkoje: a search would have been better...
<Toma-> dashrike: but i highly dont reccomend it. :)
<stevenj> dabaR, well the problem is...that this exist on a "fresh newly installed, log in one time" breezy installation, without running anything. I have indeed tested that.
<dashrike> kinda loses the point of running linux then :P
<dabaR> budluva: lol indeed.
<pixelmonkey> dashrike, x-chat comes closest to mirc, although you'll probably never get anything with an MDI interface like mirc is
<Toma-> dashrike: no its doesnt
<budluva> xchat works just as fine as mirc
<dabaR> stevenj: well, tell me the command to find out, already:)
<pixelmonkey> dashrike, wine doesn't require windows at all
<dashrike> I know
<dashrike> I can't type fast enough :P
<dabaR> stevenj: I have a running ubuntu.
<dashrike> my PC doesn't run much of anything right now
<dabaR> dashrike: write in one line.
<crsd> well, in standard full ubuntu install there's no identd server, that can be run from inetd?
<dashrike> I haven't been able to install any linux at all, for a variety of reasons
<mrkoje> dabaR: my mistake...
<dabaR> mrkoje: on what?
<mrkoje> apt-get install when it should have been a search
<stevenj> dabaR, oh just open your .xsession-errors (located in your home dir) * its hidden too :)
<dabaR> find libdivx4 does not even return anything. maybe it is in the description. synaptic is fine for searching. do you use synaptic, pawdro ?
<pawdro> dabaR: i use console
<pawdro> to apt-get
<dabaR> pawdro: not so well, eh. aptitude?
<kevin_> Navarone>  the error I get is " Read error from: Error reading NAV packet".  Do you know what I would install to fix it?
<pawdro> no, just apt-get
<pawdro> like in the handbook
<dabaR> pawdro: aptitude search package. or apt-cache search, if you really want to know two commands, and type a -
<dabaR> what handbook now?
<dabaR> the handbook
<dabaR> quiet channel.
<pawdro> aptitude
<pawdro> sorry ;] 
<dabaR> just search already, I could haev searched by now.
<logical_mark> hey where do I go to increase the time Grub gives me to select an OS?
<aeruder> hrmm... anyone point me to something on the apparently amd64-only issue of : (soffice.bin.real:27625): Gdk-WARNING **: Error converting from UTF-8 to STRING: Conversion from character set 'UTF-8' to 'ISO-8859-1' is not supported
<dabaR> pawdro: what the heck does libdivx4 play:)
<slide> so question, the guide on the forums for upgrading firefox to 1.5, its not the 'normal' way right? It like one be installed in the package manager eh?
<navarone> kevin> have you installed the totem-xine package...I think that's the name
<pawdro> ;] 
<mrkoje> pawdro: I can't find the package either. Maybe it doesn't exist after all :)
<pawdro> ok
<sphivo> logical_mark: In /boot/grub/menu.lst there is a 'timeout' setting
<mrkoje> Or its just not packaged for deb
<alekz> what is gnome-pty-helper process ?
<pawdro> ill go for it
<mtupper> Toma-, sorry to bust your ###$, but its not in there (Security & Privacy)
<kevin_> Navarone>  I installed gxine.  I'll try totem-xine.  Thanks!
<dabaR> slide: what? just use the normal epiphany, whats firefox?
<pawdro> thx 4 all
<Toma-> mtupper: i dont have kde installed, im just getting it off a google search ;)
<mtupper> ahhh
<dustin_> dashrik, i apt got xchat
<mtupper> i can do that!!!
<navarone> kevin> i got dvd playing last night...but had to install a bit of stuff
<logical_mark> Hey guys I lost my conn. Anyway. Where do I go to increase the time Grub gives me to select and OS?
<mtupper> k, thx
<chapium> i cant :'(
<sphivo> logical_mark: In /boot/grub/menu.lst there is a 'timeout' setting
* dustin_ wonders if apt got is a legitimate way of saying i used sudo apt-get install ______
<kevin_> Navarone> Any specifics you could give me would be greatly appreciated
<navarone> kevin...totem-xine is the name I installed...install it and anything else it throws in when you do
<chapium> wtf, eth0 is disabled
<mrkoje> exit
<mcadory> logical_mark: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kevin_> Navarone>  Thanks.  I will try that.  What is the comand to "uninstall"?
<logical_mark> mcadory: thanks that was the ticket
<navarone> kevin...I dunno...I use synaptic not cli
<Hobbsee> kevin_: aptitude remove programname
<PokerFacePenguin> apt-get remove x
<kevin_> Hobsee> Thanks!
<merc> anyone install kde 3.5 yet?
<navarone> What do I install to get some MS type fonts...like Times New Roamn?
<mtupper> ahh, remembered something else...  I find Kwifimanager to be kinda ghetto...  can someone please tell me the CLI command to release/reset the IP address for an interface?  I tried ifconfig with options to no avail...
<anavim> how do runlevels in ubuntu work?  2-5 in inittab all seem to do the same thing, and 1 is root.  I would like to have gdm not start on boot
<Hobbsee> merc: plenty of people on #kubuntu
<merc> Hobbsee: ah, thanks for the direction :)
<anavim> but I don't want to start as root  :(
<PokerFacePenguin> sudo dhclient eth0
<mrkoje_> mtupper iwconig
<mrkoje_> mtupper I think
<mrkoje_> iwconfig
<Anfaenger> hi i have a geforce 4200 ti go in my laptop, is there any chance to get the tv out working ?
<PokerFacePenguin> mtupper: if eth0 is your wireless card
<fangorious> any pointers for no audio when resuming from suspend, but resuming from hibernate audio works?
<Toma-> !msttfcosefonts
<ubotu> Toma-: Wish i knew
<Toma-> !msttfcorefonts
<ubotu> Toma-: Do they come in packets of five?
<Toma-> grr
<pixelmonkey> fangorious, tried restarting alsa after resume?
<kestas> ubuntu on a 400mhz machine with 128mb ram was running slow as hell until I killed gam_server
<kestas> anyone know why?
<mtupper> PokerFacePenguin: money, thanks, BRB gonna try it out.
<kestas> I mean *really* slow
<Toma-> navarone: get the package msttcorefonts
<Toma-> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<bassinboy> been a while since i installed ubuntu, where do i see if my wireless adapters are spported?
<Anfaenger> nvtv doesnt support my chipset
<navarone> Thanks Toma...I was lookinga t my installed files...not "not installed" lol
<bimberi> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Anfaenger> so the howto is useless to me
<Toma-> hehe
<aldmal> anybody know how to get USB device using uhci_hcd and address # to stop auto incrementing?
<bimberi> bassinboy: ^^^
<bassinboy> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> bassinboy: np :)
<mrkoje_> bassinboy: goto the ubuntu wiki
<Anfaenger> and: are there any know problems between ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant ?
<makkk> what are the 'plf repos'?
<fangorious> pixelmonkey: didn't help
<navarone> Does package install the fonts or do I install them myself? And can I point installer to my windows partition to ge tthem?
<Toma-> makkk: theyre for mandrake. leave them alone
<makkk> oh... i'd like to get java working with firefox 1.5 any good ideas?
<makkk> Toma-
<Toma-> navarone: it'll download them all from MS and install them for you
<pixelmonkey> fangorious, well, it sounds to me like your soundcard driver doesn't have code for handling a resume/suspend cycle
<PokerFacePenguin> does NTP syncing at boot attempt to reset your BIOS clock?  I keep finding it set wrong
<navarone> kk
<spikebike> no
<vbgunz> this might sound like a stupid question but here it goes... Anyone know how I can change the default icon Firefox and Mozilla use? Not the launcher icon *but* the window task list icons... Anyone know how?
<pixelmonkey> fangorious, so you may need to unload it (rmmod) prior to suspend, and modprobe it after.
<Toma-> makkk: firefox 1.5 is risky.
<fangorious> pixelmonkey: then why would I have sound after resuming from hibernate?
<pixelmonkey> fangorious, if by hibernate you mean suspend2, I imagine it's because the hibernation script unloads that module automatically
<pixelmonkey> fangorious, my hibernate script unloads my soundcard driver prior to suspend, and reloads it after resume
<spikebike> no
<makkk> Toma- you dont recommend it then? Its such an improvement, especially in speed. I would just like to get Java working
<spikebike> but it's realtively straight forward to set the bios on shutdown
<spikebike> which is when you want to do it
<aldmal> vbgubz, right click on app ,select properties
<fangorious> pixelmonkey: ah, that would e a good reason. I was looking for differences in /etc/acpi/{hibernate,sleep}.sh and couldn't find one relevant to sound
<Toma-> makkk: theres a bit of a howto here: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/lf/view/45917/
<Toma-> but dont be surprised if it curls up and dies
<makkk> ok. thanks
<dabaR> hey, I could not get past detecting hardware on some ibm amd, is it maybe a 64 arch?
<Anfaenger> how can i set up to console commands in the window task list ?
<vbgunz> aldmal: sorry, but I don't understand... You mean right click on the launcher?
<dabaR> Anfaenger: in the menu?
<PokerFacePenguin> i was fooling around in grub and accidentally hit the recover option.......would that be the reason the bios clock changed?
<Anfaenger> yes
<Anfaenger> the commands are
<Anfaenger> cd hlds_l
<Anfaenger> and ./hlds_run
<PokerFacePenguin> it got set to UTC it seems
<kevin_> Navarone> "Totem could not play 'dvd://'. - Could not read title information for DVD."
<slashx1896> Hey, is there another movie player other then totem?. totem wont play my .wmv movie (yes i have totem-xine)
<aldmal> no click on the app as if you were going to open it - excpet left click and select propeties
<Anfaenger> i just one to klick on one menu item
<afb> i just installed xmms... i can open a terminal and run it but when i close the terminal xmms closes... how do i start it and keep it running?
<fangorious> slashx1896: there's mplayer, xineui, vlc, ...
<uenyioha> hey guys
<uenyioha> how do i install the 32bit libc
<uenyioha> i have an amd64
<slashx1896> fangorious, whats the best one? or it doesnt matter
<fangorious> slashx1896: did you install the win32 codecs to use with totem-xine?
<dabaR> Anfaenger: tried smeg?
<slashx1896> fangorious, im not sure
<Amaranth> dabaR: alacarte :)
<dabaR> Anfaenger: I don't know how stable it is.
<calc> uenyioha: ia32-libs ?
<dabaR> Amaranth: :P
<vbgunz> anybody know how I can change the globe.png for Firefox to the standard image of Firefox?
<slashx1896> fangorious, i think thats my problem though
<fangorious> slashx1896: if playing a WMV is the only reasing you're looking for a different player, try doing that first. Do you have /usr/lib/win32 with a bunch of DLL files in it?
<Amaranth> dabaR: I believe it's in backports.
<afb> how to run a process from a terminal and not have the process die when i kill the terminal?
<dabaR> really. nice:)
<Anfaenger> i dont knwo what smeg is
<vbgunz> afb: try nohup programname
<afb> vbgunz, thx
<Amaranth> afb: run it with & then run `exit` instead of closing the window
<vbgunz> afb: ;)
<dabaR> Anfaenger: install. from backports ^
<mrkoje> vbgunz: are you trying to change the icon of firefox?
<slashx1896> Could not find /usr/lib/win32
<afb> ok, thx
<vbgunz> mrkojeyes
<Anfaenger> there is no way to just insert a menu item, that can do terminal 2 commands?
<vbgunz> mrkoje: yes
<uenyioha> calc: do i need the devel libraries?
<mrkoje> vbgunz: right click the icon in the tray and click on properties
<dabaR> Anfaenger: yes, smeg.
<uenyioha> calc: i seem to have the standard libs installed
<fangorious> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<afb> would be nice if when u install something with synaptic it would add to the menu
<mrkoje> vbgunz: then click on the big icon button!
<dabaR> afb: everything in main does.
<afb> i dont even know where the stuff installs lol
<fangorious> what's that neat thing people do in here to have some bot tell someone about some common question?
<vbgunz> mrkoje: I do not wish to change the launcher icon... The actual program icon... I have the real Firefox icon in the launcher *but* the actual program is represented by a globe...
<afb> that & exit thing worked... thank u
<Amaranth> afb: Most things do add items to the menu. If they don't it's probably a bug. What did you install?
<afb> xmms
<afb> i want to listen to shoutcast streams
<dabaR> afb: also, "nohup esd&" will leave esd running.
<Amaranth> afb: It should have shown up in Sound & Multimedia
<slashx1896> fangorious: Could not find /usr/lib/win32
<afb> holy crap i'm an idiot lol
<afb> it did
<mrkoje> vbgunz: where is the program located? I am not sure I know what your talking about then. That's all an icon is for "is to launch" the program
<afb> now i just need a better skin for this thing...
<fangorious> afb: anything that plays the content type the station you want to listen to can play the shoutcast stream
<bimberi> !tell fangorious about yourself
<fangorious> !tell slashx1896 about w32codecs
<t1n_m4n> does openssh-server include sftp? If so, how do I set the port for SFTP? if not, where do I get it?
<fangorious> !tell slashx1896 about win32codecs
<Amaranth> vbgunz: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/tips#app_icon
<Amaranth> vbgunz: It's for windows but it should work on linux, just change the paths.
<navarone> afb> try eclipse
<vbgunz> mrkoje: when you launch a program, try to Alt+Tab through your windows... The Firefox program is represented by a globe and not the real firefox icon...
<vbgunz> Amaranth: thanks, looking now!
<afb> navarone, eclipse skin? or is eclipse a different player?
<tomy> jjghjghjghjhg
<navarone> eclipse skin
<Anfaenger> dabar how does smeg work?
<fangorious> slashx1896: did that work?
<tomy> hi
<afb> k
<fangorious> bimberi: thanks
<dabaR> Anfaenger: did you try it?
<dabaR> you click, type press ok, and its there.
<Anfaenger> ok yes
<Anfaenger> i have one simple problem
<bimberi> fangorious: np :)
<tomy> hi angel
<Anfaenger> i dont know what to insert into "command"
<mrkoje> vbgunz: I see what your talking about
<fangorious> pixelmonkey: any pointer on where suspend2's scripts are? I can't seem to unload what I thought was the sound card's
<fangorious> module
<vbgunz> mrkoje: :)
<Anfaenger> i have two commands which i use to type into console
<vbgunz> Amaranth: I think you hit it right on the head!
<Amaranth> Anfaenger: What are they?
<slashx1896> fangorious: Archive manger wont load the file
<pixelmonkey> fangorious, mine are in /usr/share/hibernate, but I installed suspend2 manually.
<Anfaenger> cd hlds_l
<Anfaenger> and
<aldmal> has anyboby gotten a Palm Tungsten work with 5.1
<Anfaenger> ./hlds_run
<vbgunz> Amaranth: I found that ugly globe... am going to murder it now...
<tomy> mbok jawab yang wanita stw aku butuh stw
<Rev-Marc> can anyone help with getting a PocketPC device to connect to Ubuntu?
<Anfaenger> ./hlds_run -game cstrike
<atrophic> What's the difference between Removal and Complete Removal in Synaptic?
<vbgunz> *but* how to convert a PNG to a XPM? or can I simply change the extension? :|
<fangorious> !tell fangorious about w32codecs
<sampan> aldmal, yes, i had my palm tungsten t3 working with kpilot -- only thing i had to do was change the permissions on the device to allow it to hotsync
<Amaranth> Anfaenger: In "Command:" put `cd hlds_l && ./hlds_run -game cstrike`
<dabaR> Anfaenger: well, that's like running /home/anfanger/hlds_l/hlds_run
<aldmal> hi Rev sounds like we have the same problem
<Anfaenger> thx
<Anfaenger> !tell Anfaenger about w32codecs
<bimberi> fangorious: you can also "/msg ubotu w32codecs" (saves channel traffic) :)
<aldmal> sampan can u explain?
<mcadory> atrophic: dependency removal, i think
<slashx1896> I downlaoded the file from the link ubotu gave me, and when i open it Archive manager gives me an error saying archive type not supported
<mrkoje> vbgunz: where is it
<crsd> vbgunz: use ImageMagick
<atrophic> mcadory, thanks
<Rev-Marc> it appears to be a tough one
<fangorious> bimberi: yeah, ubotu chastised me about that!
<Amaranth> dabaR: Some apps use the current working directory to find and store config files and such.
<bob832> ubuntu is considered a debian version of linux, correct?
<dustin_> how do i add gmail to my thunderbird?
<boa-chan> its debian based
<sampan> aldmal, it was a month or two ago ... lemme see if i have a bookmark that i followed in doing it brb
<aldmal> k
<bimberi> fangorious: yes, ubotu's like that :)
<navarone> agb> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5208
<fangorious> slashx1896: save the .deb locally, then 'dpkg -i w32codecs....deb'
<dabaR> Amaranth: well, if he can even do that...
<dustin_> bob832, debian is a version of ubuntu
<Anfaenger> dabaR,  yes it is
<vbgunz> crsd: I have ImageMagick huh?
<Amaranth> dabaR: And when running from the menu it's like running from $HOME.
<dabaR> Amaranth: he has to install.
<dustin_> any ideas on the gmail?
<Amaranth> dabaR: Install what?
<navarone> afb> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5208
<bob832> ok
<bob832> thanks
<Rev-Marc> aldmal I am trying to connect a Dell Axim X30
<Anfaenger> dabar I did ,what you told me, but the window comes up and then closes
<atrophic> Which is better for a laptop, Network-Manager or gtkwifi?
<slashx1896> fangorious: dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<aldmal> i know but it's the same principle - usb connection
<Amaranth> slashx1896: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs*.deb
<fangorious> slashx1896: 'sudo dpkg ...'
<dabaR> Anfaenger: nohup blah&
<tomy> yuyuy
<Anfaenger> dabar sorry, what ?
<dabaR> Anfaenger: "nohup blah&"
<slashx1896> dpkg: error processing w32codecs....deb (--install):
<slashx1896>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<slashx1896> Errors were encountered while processing:
<slashx1896>  w32codecs....deb
<Rev-Marc> can anyone help with getting a PocketPC device to connect to Ubuntu?
<fangorious> slashx1896: that wasn't meant to be taken literally, I just didn't want to type it all out so I put ... in there
<dabaR> slashx1896: if that is not obvious...
<nalioth> slashx1896: you'll need to d/l the w32codecs directly and install it locally
<sampan> aldmal, it's for kpilot but the Device Setup has a subheading of Pilot Device with the explanation http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdepim/kpilot/general-setup.html
<navarone> slash ar eyo in directory that the deb file is in?
<Anfaenger> dabaR,  can you please tell me what exactly to write in commands line
<dabaR> Anfaenger: 3rd time?
<dabaR> replace blah with the command
<sampan> aldmal, that assumes you're connecting via usb
<aldmal> thks i'll try it
<dabaR> Anfaenger: make sure you have the name part.
<Anfaenger> is it nohupp && /home/paul/hlds_l/hlds_run -game cstrike
<Anfaenger> ?
<vbgunz> I really dislike installing a program (e.g. imagemagick) and no menu shows up for it...
<Anfaenger> dabaR,  was it right what i typed?
<dabaR> no, nohup /home/paul/hlds_l/hlds_run\ -game\ cstrike&, maybe?
<afb> ok, now... eclipse on ubuntu?
<y0z7> any idea why the snd_sbawe.ko module would be missing from ubuntu 5.10 ?
<slashx1896> fangorious: sorry tired and not thinkin strait, and same type of thing happend
<dabaR> Anfaenger: Amaranth knows details.
<navarone> vbgunz> what I do when I can't find a prog is go to synaptic and choose status at bottom left and find prog. Then right click and choose properties and Installed files...shows you paths to where everything was placed
<Anfaenger> for what are the \ ?
<y0z7> trying to get an ISA SB AWE32 soundcard going
<Davethewave> whats the other ubuntu channel
<dabaR> the spaces, dunno if you need them at all:)
<atrophic> vbgunz, use the menu editor.  Applications, system tools, applications menu editor... I think
<Davethewave> ubuntu... group?
<navarone> afb> did you see screenshot?
<dabaR> Davethewave: ubuntu-mo
<afb> navarone, yes i did... it is dark... thats what i dont want
<afb> navarone, cant read it
<Amaranth> dabaR: I know no such thing. :P
<navarone> afb> that was what I was going for...easier on my eyes...<s>
<vbgunz> navarone: I know that one, just find doing it that way a bore and time wasting... I would be convinced such behaviour relates back to an unsquashed bug... man I wish I had the skills :P
<Davethewave> ahh ubuntuforums
<mrkoje> you could try       ~# whereis xxxxxx
<afb> navarone, my goal is to be able to read it
<vbgunz> atrophic: I'll check that but am in Synaptic properties now
<navarone> afb> mine is to listen to it...<s>
<y0z7> .. or why is isapnpinfo missing from ubuntu .. that's another q
<Anfaenger> dabaR,  how can i see if it works
<Anfaenger> ?
<dabaR> whether it work
<dabaR> s
<Anfaenger> the nuhup command
<atrophic> vbgunz, if it doesn't come standard with breezy, the menu editing app is called smeg or alacarte.  I think it should already be installed on your system though.
<Amaranth> smeg comes with breezy, alacarte is the new version
<vbgunz> atrophic: thanks... finding the front-end to imagemagick is becoming a pain...
<Amaranth> it's in dapper, might be in backports, and is available from my website
<Amaranth> !alacarte
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<aldmal> sampan which ver U r u using?
<dabaR> haha
<encompass> Has anyone here had the rtl8180 wireless chipset to work in the latest ubuntu?
<navarone> vbgunz> what happens if you type imagemagick in terminal?
<dabaR> Amaranth: is that free software?:)
<vbgunz> navarone: nothing
<mrkoje> encompass: I have heard horror stories about realtex cards
<Amaranth> dabaR: Don't laugh at my marketoid speak. :)
<mrkoje> not in breezy though... haven't heard any
<mrkoje> encompass: assuming thats what the rtl is
<steven_> ok i have ventilo 2.1.0, i got the gsm codex to work, but i cant figure out how to set up vent so that i can acutally use it
<sampan> aldmal, i use kubuntu and kpilot ... but actually i haven't reinstalled kpilot since i last reinstalled breezy (long story, don't ask) -- but i know that's what i had to do (change perms on the device) to allow it to hotsync -- i'd imagine it would be the same with gnome-pilot
<encompass> mrkoje I have had good success until I hit this new kernel
<Anfaenger> amaranth can you help me please with smeg ?
<aldmal> i'm using breezy abd the fix u listed doesn't work
<Rev-Marc> why when I am in terminal I can't change to a dir with a space in it's name?
<encompass> the open source driver won't work
<aldmal> just tried it
<steven_> right now i can hear eveyone on the server but i cant talk
<mrkoje> encompass: i see
<mrkoje> encompass: might try rolling back the kernal
<encompass> Rev-Marc try the cd /the\ Dir{
<encompass> Rev-Marc try the cd /the\ Dir/
<Amaranth> Anfaenger: A good way to see what is going on is to try to run the command in a terminal and look at what happens.
<encompass> that
<slashx1896> nvm i found my problem
<sampan> aldmal, hrmmmm ... the /dev/pilot exists and you have rw access to it?
<aldmal> yes
<Amaranth> Anfaenger: Once you get a one-line command that works in a terminal it should work in a menu entry.
<mrkoje> encompasss: or comparing the two, find out whats conflicting and then recompile it
<shad0w1e> hey, how do I merge the contents of two folders together? If I say "yes" to overwrite, it will get rid of the original target which is not what I want.... I want "windows-style" overwriting... how can I do that?
<Anfaenger> amaranth i have a very easy problem, in my terminal everything works fine
<shad0w1e> directories. excuse me
<Anfaenger> but if i insert it into menu
<Anfaenger> nothing works
<Amaranth> Anfaenger: what are you running from the terminal?
<aldmal> breezy keeps incrementing the adress one with each sync
<encompass> well here is the thing, the cvs version of the drver works but... it is in cvs, I havent the foggiest how to get a file from cvs
<bur[n] er> shad0w1e: u can do it in a term
<shad0w1e> bur[n] er, how
<damian_> Hello, I'm sure this has been asked many times, but I'm trying to connect my linux box to windows xp. I can see my linux box in windows but I can't see the the workgroup in Ubuntu. What should I do?
<sampan> aldmal, well at least that's one possible pitfall down ... not exactly sure what else to try, it worked flawlessly for me first time once i did that
<encompass> I tried to get it all yesterday
<Anfaenger> two commands
<Rev-Marc> says no such file or directory I am trying to change to "My Downloads"
<Anfaenger> cs hlds_l
<Anfaenger> and then
<Anfaenger> ./hlds_run +game cstrike
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: cd My\ Downloads
<Amaranth> Anfaenger: What happens if you run `cd hlds_l && ./hlds_run +game cstrike` in a terminal?
<Amaranth> Anfaenger: Open a new terminal and try it.
<encompass> Rev-Marc use the tab, it will help type cd M then press tab
<vbgunz> this is incredible
<vbgunz> anybody know how to get to imagemagick?
<damian_> alo?
<Anfaenger> it works
<vbgunz> I installed it and by far the worse app to try and find... am tired but not dead... anybody know how to launch imagemagick?
<encompass> vbgunz try this whereis imagemagik I don't think it has a c
<cafuego> it does
<Rev-Marc> Thank You
<encompass> image and tab
<cafuego> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: (Image manipulation programs), section graphics, is optional. Version: 6:6.2.3.4-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1301 kB, Installed size: 3688 kB
<mrkoje> hola
<cdubya> vbgunz, /usr/bin/imagemagick ?
<Amaranth> Anfaenger: And that's the _exact_ same thing you put in your menu entry (minus the quotes, of course)
<Rev-Marc> can anyone help with getting a PocketPC device to connect to Ubuntu?
<cafuego> The app to run would be '/usr/bin/convert'
<shad0w1e> How do I merge the contents of two directories together, without just plain deleting whatever it finds already existing?
<vbgunz> cdubya: no directory
<encompass> wow, lots of newbees here
<vbgunz> encompass: will try that
<cafuego> shad0w1e: rsync
<bimberi> vbgunz: "dpkg -L imagemagick | grep bin" will show what commands were installed with the package
<shad0w1e> cafuego, thanks, will man it
<aru> why would my screen at 1280x1024 in gnome be hard to read but in xfce its clear, should there be any difference?
<encompass> tab is like auto complettion to see all the available commands try pressing tab twice
<mrkoje> damian: you can mount folders from windows on your ubuntu machine really easy
<aldmal> maybe the screen setting are dif in both GUI's
<vbgunz> encompass: imagemagik: is all that returned
<encompass> aru it could be your font sizes
<vbgunz> bimberi: ok, will try that
<anavim> how do I set my runlevel in /etc/inittab to just get text login, and not gdm?
<Amaranth> Anfaenger: ?
<encompass> then type imagemagik and press enter
<cafuego> vbgunz: Run 'convert'
<cafuego> encompass: no
<cafuego> vbgunz: Run 'convert'
<blobbo> Hi all.  Just got the CDs in the mail and am so impressed.  This is the first liveCD that's worked on my mac with ease.
<Rev-Marc> everyone is a newbee in something at sometime
<mrkoje> damian_: ?
<Anfaenger> amaranth let me check .)
<navarone> vbgunz> try magick in terminal
<vbgunz> magick not found...
<Anfaenger> error message
<blobbo> A few questions: Package maintenance?  What does Ubuntu use for that?  Is there something similar to apt-get?
<Anfaenger> Eintrag konnte nicht gestartet werden
<Anfaenger> Details: Kindprozess cd konnte nicht ausgefhrt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<cafuego> vbgunz: HELLO!? 'convert'.
<encompass> blobbo well congrats
<vbgunz> cafuego: I hear yo
<Anfaenger> the process "cd" wasnt able to run
<encompass> haha
<bimberi> cafuego has the invisible suit on again :P
<vbgunz> cafuego: I hear you but it brings up no gui... am looking at it now
<bassinboy> so after i load ndiswrapper, how do i create the device?
<cafuego> vbgunz: Yes, imagemahick has no gui.
<cafuego> vbgunz: it's command-line only.
<encompass> bassinboy do you have the ndis driver for your card?
<cafuego> vbgunz: If you're after a gui for editing, run 'gimp'.
<Amaranth> Anfaenger: I don't know what that means.
<navarone> A commandline image editor...that's like my worse nightmare
<bassinboy> encompass: nevermind got it working
<vbgunz> cafuego: I read before installing it, it had a frontend... That is what I was looking for... I remember ImageMagick had a front-end... All I need to do is change a PNG to an XPM
<atrophic> blobbo, ubuntu uses apt-get, there's also a very nice gui for it called synaptic (system, administration, synaptic...)
<encompass> bassinboy good
<vbgunz> navarone: tell me about it... :(
<cafuego> vbgunz: 'convert foo.png foo.xpm'
<Anfaenger> he couldnt start "cd" couse he didnt find hlds_l
<dabaR> Anfaenger: #ubuntu-de might know.
<vbgunz> cafuego: will try that!
<Anfaenger> and i copy pasted
<blobbo> Terrific.  Didn't poke around that much - the speed off a CD wasn't terrific!
<shad0w1e> crap. not what I need...
<bassinboy> is there a repo i need to install all the wireless goodies like airsnort?
<shad0w1e> how do I copy files using windows-style overwriting?
<blobbo> So I'm ready to take the plunge and make my mac a dual-boot system.  Problem is I have a ton of files on my HD and no way to backup.
<shad0w1e> blobbo, so back up...
<shad0w1e> : )
<cafuego> shad0w1e: cp -i file list /targetdir
<aldmal> blobbo, the install to a hard drive works Great too.
<anavim> blobbo, then run livecd until you change your mind to backup
<encompass> haha
<TobyK> how does one set up an fstab entry to allow a user to mount a samba share? no matter WHAT I try, it says "Operation not permitted" unless I mount as root
<cafuego> shad0w1e: it will ask if it should overwrite if a file already exists in /targetdir
<shad0w1e> cafuego, I want to copy one DIR into another
<aldmal> Fisrt time I got a distro to work on my PC
<shad0w1e> but I want it to recursively check everything
<blobbo> Reformatting is out of the question, but I obviously need to resize my partition map so that I can add a partition for linux.
<cafuego> shad0w1e: cd dir; cp -i * /targetdir
<bassinboy> is there a repo i need to install all the wireless goodies like airsnort?
<navarone> Hi Chef...bork bork
<encompass> man cp
<TobyK> please help with fstab issue
<blobbo> Is there a way I can do that?  GParted looked as though it could handle it..
<cafuego> See also 'cp -a'
<cafuego> Or just use rsync.
<cdubya> blobbo, are you running os x?
<anavim> blobbo, never change partition sizes without backing up
<shad0w1e> I tried rsync
<aldmal> Ubuntu install will do it automatically just follow the instructions on screen
<encompass> haha rsync that will get them confused
<shad0w1e> it didnt copy the files...
<blobbo> Or can I have linux *and* Mac OS X installed on the same partition?  I'd guess that's a bad idea.
<blobbo> cdubya, Yes.
<anavim> blobbo, no, they can't be on the same partition
<blobbo> admal: Will it not erase my HD?
<shad0w1e> theres no single way to recursively overwrite ?
<aldmal> nope
<shad0w1e> crapz
<Amaranth> Anfaenger: Try `cd /home/<your username here>/hlds_l && ./hlds_run +game cstrike`
<aldmal> I dula boot XP and Breezy
<TobyK> anybody??? fstab and samba?
<atrophic> blobbo, it will automagically repartition for you, but backups are still a good idea
<aldmal> the boot manager is even included
<shad0w1e> ok thanks peeps...
<shad0w1e> cya later
<navarone> aldmal...blobbo is on a mac
<encompass> toby man samba or google that
<encompass> it is easier to ask google
<aldmal> i know
<cdubya> blobbo, follow the previous suggestion, backup first....then check into an app like Volume Works or one of the other partitioning apps on os x that will allow you to resize the hfs partition to a smaller one......
<TobyK> i have tried man and google, this is my last resort!!
<cdubya> without reformatting, I mean....
<Anfaenger> Amaranth, i tired it, same error message
<fangorious> TobyK: what was the question?
<Amaranth> Anfaenger: I'm lost...
<Anfaenger> something is wrong with the directory but i dont know what
<cafuego> blobbo: Backup your data; parted (the resizer on the install cd) can resize your HFS+ partition for you.
<vbgunz> omg... all that trouble with imagemagick and after all is said and done it took a beautiful 1.4kb firefox png and converted it to a 5.1kb xpm garbageized image...
<encompass> how to mount a samba partition`?
<encompass> sigh
<Anfaenger> I copy pasted what i typed in into the terminal
<cdubya> cafuego, really? sweet.....
* encompass starts googling
<afb> how do u switch between virtual desktops?
<Anfaenger> he doesnt find the dir
<navarone> vbgunz...does it work?
<dseher> Alright, printer question for a new user...  Have a HP PSC1401, installed hplip, every time I try and add a printer thru the gnome printing menu, gnome-cups-add quits on me.. Any ideas?
<cafuego> cdubya: I've heard reports that it work,s yes. Ask nalioth :-)
<TobyK> I can't get ubuntu to allow a non-root user to mount an smbfs share - it has "user" option, I have done a chmod u+s /usr/bin/smbmnt but ti says "operation not permitted"
<anavim> blobbo, if you have a desktop mac you can put a second drive in it and use it for ubuntu
<atrophic> afb, control alt left/right
<cdubya> huh, hadn't heard that, but that's good news....
<afb> is there a way to choose the specific desktop?
<vbgunz> navarone: not the results I wanted at all but I guess it does... xpm doesn't support transparency?
<shekhar> help! i just tried to install kubuntu-desktop and now gdm has stopped working in gnome and i can't login!!
<fangorious> TobyK: are you using gnome?
<atrophic> afb, and I set up control-alt 1-4 to switch to specific ones... you can do that in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Anfaenger> ah ok I see
<Anfaenger> he doesnt know the command cd
<TobyK> fango: it's a server install
<encompass> mount -t smbfs -o username=***,password=***
<encompass> > \\192.168.0.1\folder /destination
<Anfaenger> when i use the menu
<nalioth> cafuego: yes?
<blobbo> You know maybe I'll just wait until I go home for the holidays.  I have a spare HD lying around that I can backup on and reformat my system.  about time for that anyway.
<navarone> vbgunz...I use gimp...I used Imagemagick on windows once long time ago tho
<blobbo> How much room does a linux install need?
<Anfaenger> is there any other chance to get it working without the cd command?
<blobbo> 10GB?
<encompass> blobbo you learn!
<dabaR> blobbo: for ubuntu?
<afb> atrophic, thank u
<TobyK> encompass: i need it to be in fstab so I can mount /mnt/xxx
<fangorious> blobbo: depends on what you choose to install
<vbgunz> navarone: I tried using the gimp but believe I cannot find the export feature :(
<encompass> blobbo you could just install on the 10 gb
<navarone> vbgunz...export to what?
<cafuego> vbgunz: File -> Open; File -> Save as...
<spikebike> actually what is the minimal ubuntu ins tall?
<nelsmar> okay someone explain this to me i apt-get install kernel-sources-2.6.12 (or whatever) and had problems one after another so finaly i copy hte .configure from the standard ubuntu kernel that was isntalled wheni installed (2.6.10) and compiled with NO MODIFICATION... when i boot it said that there is no /dev/sda7(my root drive sata)
<nelsmar> im going crazzzyyy
<shekhar> help
<encompass> help?
<cafuego> spikebike: Just commandline; about 150MB. X+Gnome, around 2GB.
<vbgunz> cafuego: thats what I used to do... but kept getting warning about exporting first... is that catch-22 or what?
<Anfaenger> if i try it via /home/paul/hlds_l/hlds_run -game cstrike - port 27020 +map de_dust -autoupdate
<fangorious> TobyK: I tried getting that set up once, but eventually gave up and just let it be mount owned by root, but gave it a gid that everyone was a member of, and made sure it was mounted with group write
<Anfaenger> i got an error message
<cafuego> vbgunz: just tel it exporting is fine when it says that.
<shekhar> encompass: i just tried to install kubuntu-desktop and now gdm has stopped working in gnome and i can't login!!
<vbgunz> ok brb
<TobyK> fango: how do you make it mount with group write?
<spikebike> cafuego sweet I have a 1GB CF I want to use in a firewall
<encompass> gdm is gnome display manager, are you using a different one now?
<spikebike> 150MB is about what I expected, don't need much besides vim, ssh, and iptables
<fangorious> TobyK: why does it have to be under /mnt? Gnome has "Connect to Server" in the Places menu, which will allow users to mount shares and they show up on the desktop
<navarone> ok..I am off to bed...cya all
<encompass> bye
<bassinbo1> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<nelsmar> lol thats awsome spikebike, iw aqs gonna buy a sony 5gb pen drive(hard driv not solid state, 96mb a sec) and install ubuntu on it for portability
<TobyK> i can't believe how dumb and unblievably complicated it is to just mount a samba share in ubuntu as non-root
<shekhar> encompass: no i installed kubuntu-desktop and tried to login with a gnome session and it says that GDM could not write to some authorisation file
<Anfaenger> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<blobbo> I just need room for the linux system install plus applications.  I assume all my documents/music/video can still be stored on my mac boot partition and accessed through linux?
<fangorious> TobyK: I think I had to use the umask option to mount, I forget what the umask was
<nelsmar> anyone have any idea's on my kernel, or know where i can find a page on manual java install for firefox? cause they are boht driving me mad and i need to get my java fixed up soon so i dont have to use windows for trading 0.o
<anavim> can anyone offer me some insight into how runlevels work on ubuntu, other than what's already said in /etc/inittab?
<cafuego> TobyK: Places -> Connect to server...
<cafuego> TobyK: Is that too hard?
<TobyK> i'm not running gnome
<TobyK> it's a server install
<nelsmar> *blinks*
<mrkoje> dabaR: what was that link that you sent me
<cafuego> TobyK: Then just smbmount it or use a decent server OS.
<encompass> shekhar interesting...
<nelsmar> gah stpid video drivers brb
<fangorious> TobyK: is it being used as a terminal server
<gee_cee0> guys, why does GRUB seem to uninstall itself and stop working whenever i load windows?
<dustin_> what is ubunero?
<drumline> I don't get any audio in kaffeine... anyone experience that?
<TobyK> fango: no it's running web applications
<dustin_> gee_cee0, do you mean reinstall windows?
<drumline> gee_cee0: you load linux first and then install windows?
<anavim> dustin_, that's ubuntu dinero
<gee_cee0> no...
<encompass> gee_cee0 winblows deletes it
<fangorious> TobyK: so why are users connecting to it and mounting smb shares under /mnt
<gee_cee0> GRUB stops working after i boot up windows, and shut it down
<gee_cee0> i installed windows first, then ubuntu, then grub
<dustin_> cool how do i get some?
<gee_cee0> i end up having to boot from a grub boot disk and setup (hd0) again
<anavim> dustin_, when you find out, let me know  :D
<gee_cee0> then it works
<TobyK> fango: it's not users, it's my backup scriupt that needs to mount the share and copy database backups to a windows server
<encompass> gee_cee0 you may have some antivirus stuff that "fixes" you boot partition
<dustin_> you may want to quit using windows = )
<atrophic> is there a way to make it not prompt for password after closing the lid to my laptop?
<TobyK> besides, don't tell me it's too much to expect a non-root user to be able to mount a smbfs share in teh fstab?
<vbgunz> the xpm image format just sucks badly... why would firefox insist on using that and not png?
<gee_cee0> encompass: dam its possible
<gee_cee0> its a school computer
<blanky> hey guys I installed debian sarge through netinstall but I hate it, lol, I'm gonna delete the partition but the fact is that it's using it's grub, I mean, the grub is from debian, not from ubuntu, how can i change this? do you understand what im trying to say?
<dustin_> ahh
<encompass> toby I gave you a command about five minutes ago
<bassinbo1> what repo has ethereal ?
<TobyK> unless I just run everything as root
<encompass> did you try it?
<dustin_> hey i have a gpg key
<nelsmar> that was driving me crazy lol
<encompass> dustin_ thats nice, tell me it
* dustin_ officail member of ubuntu community
<gee_cee0> blanky: try installing grub onto MBR?
<dseher> Alright, printer question for a new user...  Have a HP PSC1401, installed hplip, every time I try and add a printer thru the gnome printing menu, gnome-cups-add quits on me.. Any ideas?
<blanky> gee_cee0, it is installed to the mbr
<TobyK> encompass: yes it works, however all the scripts are coded to just mount /mnt/backups so it will be a major pain to replace that with smbmount and then hardcode the samba share url
<blanky> what I mean is, when I installed debian, I installed grub again, so it's like...I dont think I can control menu.lst from ubuntu, get it?
<gee_cee0> blanky: ah...
<chapium> I <3 vmware
<encompass> can you put it in your script?
<encompass> that mount
<blanky> gee_cee0, please help me? :(
<shekhar> Seveas: could you help me with a problem?
<_native_> chapium; why? :] 
<nelsmar> *twitches*
<nelsmar> i hate java
<TobyK> encompass: like i said, i could, but it will be a pain
<merc> firefox 1.5 in the sources yet?
<chapium> lets me poke around at stuff without nuking my pc
<dustin_> encompas, i wanted to register with ubuntu do make a wiki  -- havent gotten ther yet but i had to make a pgp key (basically a circle of trust )  theni had to enable enegam with thunderbird and anyway it is
<gee_cee0> encompass: so is there any way to get rid of the "antivirus stuff" thats "fixing" my partition?
<fangorious> TobyK: the problem is you need to change samba binaries to be suid, which is a security risk. So it's easier to just have it mounted by root and owned by a group that all relevant users can write to
<crimsun> merc: no, read the topic
<merc> heh
<gee_cee0> blanky: no experience in having more than one UNIX on a computer so...
<encompass> don't know windows
<TobyK> fango: i understand, I will do that for now
<orangerd> hi, does anyone know how i can disable the password lock in gnome?  i've poked around xscreensaver, but that doesn't seem to be the program locking gnome
<gee_cee0> blanky: maybe u can cp the menu.lst and put into /boot/grub in ubuntu?
<blanky> someone please help me :(
<blanky> hmm...
<blanky> maybe that's not waht the problem is though
<gee_cee0> then reinstall grub?
<blanky> in otherwords, when I installed debian, it took control of grub
<gee_cee0> from ubuntu
<fangorious> TobyK: that way you also don't have to worry about usera trying to mount/write while userb already has it mounted
<blanky> gee_cee0, how can I do that?
<TobyK> fango: thanks! it was driving me insane , at least now I can give up on trying to get it to work :)
<blanky> gee_cee0, log into ubuntu then what
<bimberi> blanky: sudo grub-install /dev/hda (if hda is the disk whose mbr you want to install grub into)
<gee_cee0> blanky: ok in the terminal
<blanky> bimberi: gotta love ya
<blanky> gee_cee0, yeah?
<gee_cee0> blanky: type grub
<Anfaenger> doesn anybody know how to get the tv out, working on my nvidia ti 4200 go card?
<blanky> im not in ubuntu right now, im in frickin debian :(
<encompass> you know, I vote for a newbee channel
<gee_cee0> lmao
<blanky> encompass, yeah haha
<gee_cee0> lol
<blanky> just make #ubuntu-newbies , besides it's freenode
<encompass> so that I can have a decent conversation with deeper things here
<gee_cee0> someone start it
<_native_> encompass; i thought thats where i was already. ;] 
<encompass> sigh
<gee_cee0> lool
<gee_cee0> lol*
<drumline> Does anyone know what causes konquerer to say the following when I put in a cd-rom: "An error occured while loading media:/hdc:  The file or folder media:/hdc does not exist."
<bimberi> blanky: btw my command has to be run in ubuntu
<orangerd> anyone know how to keep gnome unlocked?  it keeps locking asking for my password after going into screensaver..
<blanky> bimberi, of course :P
<_native_> encompass; i know how you feel
<encompass> ok how do I start my own channel
<blanky> bimberi
<bimberi> blanky: just checkin' :)
<encompass> I was in debian and felt better
<gee_cee0> blanky: whats the partition or hda that ubuntu is installed in
<blanky> bimberi: you said sudo grub-install /dev/hda, but ubuntu is my hda1 partition, so I use that or just hda (for whole hard drive)
<fangorious> drumline: what does /etc/fstab have as the mount point for the cd?
<blanky> gee_cee0, hda1
<bimberi> blanky: just hda
<encompass> hda
<_native_> orangerd; did you check in preferences>screensaver?
<gee_cee0> ah ok... so type grub in ubuntu terminal
<blanky> bimberi: thanks!!!!!!!!!!!
<orangerd> _native_, yup, xscreensaver doesnt have a lock
<blanky> gee_cee0, I got it bud, thanks, bimberi told me to do sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<gee_cee0> :)
<drumline> fangor: /dev/hdc
<bimberi> blanky: not yet, make sure it works first :)
<_native_> orangerd; yes it dose
<blanky> okay let me go in ubuntu :D
<drumline> fangor: hmmm... that doesn't look correct to me.
<gee_cee0> for me, sudo grub-install /dev/hda didnt work
<orangerd> _native_, well, yeah it does have one but its not enabled :(
<gee_cee0> i had to use the grub terminal
<orangerd> _native_, but it still asks for a pass
<blanky> brb guys
<bassinbo1> is there a GUI sudo? like gksu ?
<encompass> how do I start my own channel, would it be hard... with the fastest growing linux distro they need something for newer users and older users
<_native_> orangerd; when you close the lid on your laptop or ?
<orangerd> _native_, well, maybe its not xscreensaver but its something else...
<gee_cee0> encompass: yea
<_native_> bassinbo1; yes
<orangerd> _native_, yup, when i close my laptop lid
<drumline> fangor: although, /dev/cdrom is a symlink to /dev/hdc
<shekhar> hello could someone help me... i just installed kubuntu-desktop packages on ubuntu and tried logging in and gdm cannot startup and i cannot login to anything, even failsafe sessions
<fangorious> drumline: that's the device, what is the mount point?
<bassinbo1> _native_: what is it?
<encompass> gee_cee0 how it that done, where do I start
<the> My OpenGL isn't working yet
<angryBeaver> Is there a different linux IM program than GAIM?
<_native_> orangerd; i have that prob too but havent looked into it yet :}
<drumline> mount point is: /media/cdrom0
<encompass> who is the admin here?
<the> and there is no driver for my graphics card...no ne wone
<gee_cee0> encompass: no idea lol... just publicise a channel and /join it
* encompass yells ADMIN boss dudes!!
<orangerd> _native_, ahh..  i see...  i guess its something that everyone's annoyed with, eh?
<gee_cee0> encompass: /join #ubuntu-newbie
<gee_cee0> i think
<_native_> orangerd; sort of sometimes i like though.
<fangorious> drumline: and /media/cdrom0 exists?
<tOpEzz> huhu
<the> Anyone know how to enable Direct Rendering without installing a new driver?
<bassinbo1> _native_: what is it?
<orangerd> _native_, hm..  it executes too quick for me tho :(
<blanky> okay im in ubuntu, my partition is hdb1 by the way, not hda1
<tOpEzz> hey.... i want to ask here... how to change root passwd?
<drumline> fangor: yes, and /media/cdrom -> cdrom0
<blanky> bimbi: so sudo grub-install /dev/hdb
<gee_cee0> blanky: try what bim told u
<fangorious> encompass: to 'start' a new channel on a given server, you just join a channel that doesn't yet exist
<blanky> bimberi: so sudo grub-install /dev/hdb
<angryBeaver> Is there a different linux IM program than GAIM?
<jason0_> Just built the 2.6 kernel on ubuntu (for weird vpn kernel stuff to be configured), I failed to supply the -append-to-version when i typed make-kpkg, will this be an issue?
<_native_> l00k @t M3 !m so 31337. jk.... ;] 
<bassinbo1> is there a GUI sudo? like gksu ?   and what is the command?
<_native_> just had to do somethin stupid.
<the> Anyone know how to enable Direct Rendering without installing a new driver?
<_native_> the what card?
<gee_cee0> blanky: it work?
<_native_> the;
<fangorious> bassinbo1: gksudo
<encompass> the that is a weird question, what is your card?
<bimberi> blanky: do you have an hda?
<blanky> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<the> _native_ ati. But everyone says to install a new driver
<blanky> wait, im gonna paste what it said
<blanky> bimberi: i have an hda, but ubuntu is on hdb
<the> encompass, ati.
<_native_> the; it really does depend
<encompass> the ati has dr
<TecnoVM64> shit
<TecnoVM64> oh err. sorry.
<TecnoVM64> wrong chan for the word D:
<the> encompass, it says mine doesn't.
<fangorious> drumline: in that case I have no idea
<the> _native_:  What do you mean?
<gee_cee0> encompass: lol /join #ubuntu-newbie
<_native_> the; on what card you have like i have a 9200 and direct rendering works out the box
<angryBeaver> Anyone reccommend an IM client other than GAIM
<nelsmar> GAHHH
<nelsmar> will someoen send me their libjavaplugin_oji.so
<the> _native_:  I have a 9800
<drumline> fangor: alrighty.. thanks.  I think i'll try a different drive.
<encompass> any NEWBEES come join #ubuntu-newbee PLEASE!
<nelsmar> or libjavaplugin.so
<bimberi> blanky: windows on hda?
<nelsmar> plleassseeeee
<blanky> bimberi and gee_cee0 : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/443216
<blanky> bimberi: yes :D haven't left it yet cuase of the games
<gee_cee0> encompass: ubuntu-newbie
<cdubya> angryBeaver, kopete?
<the> _native_:  It says: "direct rendering: No
<the> "
<_native_> the; sorry i wish i had one to work with. ;] 
<blanky> quail_linux, why you sending me this dude
<angryBeaver> cdubya, is that a good one?  My main problem with Gaim is that it doesn't send files
<the> blanky:  He's doing it to me too
<nelsmar> coudl someone send me one of those files please?
<clb_> what was the command to set my locale? <something> setlocale
<fangorious> gee_cee0: I think it's funnier if newbie is spelled wrong, it's like they're so green they'd have to spend some time to get up to being a newbie
<gee_cee0> fang: lol
<nelsmar> i can tel you were it is 0.o im going mad crzy
<_native_> who the F*** just did that tryin to send me files i'll kill ya!
<fangorious> quail_linux: what is that?
<nelsmar> thats a HUGE mp3 file lol
<blanky> the: lol he's dumb
<blanky> bimberi and gee_cee0 : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/443216
<orangerd> _native_, got it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52363
<gee_cee0> 1 sec blanky
<cdubya> angryBeaver, just used if for a bit.....seemed to work fine.....but that was just a quick run through.
<nelsmar> ill give someone a cookie if they send me their java plugin for firefox :D:D
<blanky> gee_cee0, :)
<encompass> IF THIS IS YOUR FIRST MONTH IN THE UBUNTU WORLD GOTO #UBUNTU-NEWBIE NOW!
<the> _native_:  Where is the glxinfo configuration file located?
<encompass> IF THIS IS YOUR FIRST MONTH IN THE UBUNTU WORLD GOTO #UBUNTU-NEWBIE NOW!
<nelsmar> cmon is a free cookie!
<crimsun> encompass: do not spam.
<the> encompass:  I'm not a newbie but this is my first month. =D
<blanky> encompass: I'm so happy I invented that :')
<gee_cee0> encompass: its my first month :)
<Anfaenger> n8 and thx for ur support
<encompass> IF THIS IS YOUR FIRST MONTH IN THE UBUNTU WORLD GOTO #UBUNTU-NEWBIE NOW!
<slide> hrm, is there no way to get thunderbird to just show an icon in the tray?
<the> encompass:  stfu
<clb_> what was the command to set my locale? <something> setlocale
<chapium> I CANT STOP YELLING!!
<nelsmar> encompass stop the spam
<blanky> operators do /topic Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | If you have to ask how to use dapper, don't. | No Firefox 1.5 in Breezy until after it appears in Dapper. | If you're a newbie, join #ubuntu-newbie !
<fangorious> encompass: dude, quit shouting
<the> CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL!!!
<the> rofl
* nelsmar gets on his knee's and beggs for libjavaplugin_oji.so
<fangorious> thanks blanky, I was just about to suggest adding it to the topic
<_native_> who tried to do the .mp3 a sec ago ?
<_native_> ill accept it.
<crimsun> what precisely is #ubuntu-newbie?
<blanky> :)
<blanky> hey guys, guess what, wine 0.9.2 came out in the repos!
<encompass> for people that are new to ubuntu
* nelsmar holds a cookie up in he air
<bimberi> blanky: pastebin looks ok however i'm fairly sure you should use /dev/hda
<fangorious> nelsmar: don't you need the rest of the jre, not just the .so? and why can't you just download the jre?
<encompass> like fresh installs
<blanky> bimberi: yeah? :( I think it's hdb bud, I've always ran it from ubuntu
<nelsmar> fangorious i have the jre... sdk and others but it wont work, something is wrong with my .so file
<crimsun> encompass: I've not heard of it being sanctioned or blessed
<blanky> bimberi: does that mean it installed?
<gee_cee0> blanky: i think its hda
<blanky> guys cairo with clearlooks looks pimp!
<blanky> hda? okay fine, I'll try it
<fangorious> nelsmar: you sure you linked the right one?
<nelsmar> fangorious i just need libjavaplugin.so or libjavaplugin_oji.so to fix my browser
<blanky> what's the difference anyways
<nelsmar> wat you have to link? i thought you could cp it....
<the> Does anyone know where the configuration file for the glx stuff is?
* _native_ enables major logging on traffic
* nelsmar links itr
<bimberi> blanky: it should be hda because that will be the disk that the bios searches for a bootloader
<blanky> the /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<steven_> anyone here using ventrilo?
<fangorious> nelsmar: i've always symlinked it
<blanky> nah nevermind
<gee_cee0> blanky: either that or hd0
<blanky> bimberi: o!
<blanky> glad you told me before I restarted, phew
<gee_cee0> lol
<chapium> what on earth is ubuntu doing configuring for so long
<blanky> gee_cee0, bimberi : I re-run the program with hda instead, same output, okay? :D
<encompass> chapium what in redmond is windows configuring for so ling?
<bimberi> blanky: yep, that should be fine
<gee_cee0> yea
<nelsmar> hey i just got an error w00t that will get me there brb :P might have it now
<blanky> :) thanks guys! *big blanky hug*
<blanky> hey guys wine 0.9.2 came out in repos's!
<chapium> it has to help count the $$
<bimberi> blanky: ha, np :)
<gee_cee0> blanky: np mate
<the> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<fangorious> pixelmonkey: so back to my suspend/audio problem. your install does or does not user /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh (the one setup by ubuntu's installer) to hibernate?
<the> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<CaptainMorgan> omg.. i just figured out how to mount my Windows partition to access everything on there... that's fantastic.... like being a virgin again...
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<fangorious> CaptainMorgan: there was nothing great about being a virgin
<the> CaptainMorgan:  Omfg I didn't do that like right when I started it up. lol
<lblue> I just downloaded a mysql rpm from mysql.com. Then used alien -k mysql.rpm Then dpkg -i mysql.deb
<lblue> Mysql won't start
<lblue> any thoughts on where to look for an error message?
<fangorious> lblue: why not just install from the ubuntu repo?
<the> fangorious:  That'd be too easy.
<CaptainMorgan> maybe I need to be more specific... it's like being a virgin and it's your first time with that hot piece of poontang... whooooppeeee!!!
<encompass> fangorious how is homestar
<encompass> haha
<lblue> because the mysql build in the repo is broken. PHP5 inserts using bind_param fail
<fangorious> encompass: he's at the zoo, admiring the huuuuuudge
<blanky> !ubuntu-newbie
<ubotu> blanky: I don't know, could you explain it?
<blanky> sure, *clears throat*
<lblue> using the mysqli extension
<szehne> i just posted a classic screenshot, look if you want... http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs8/i/2005/333/9/5/microsoft__s_mistake_by_buulian.png
<lblue> I had the same problem on Mandrake
<nelsmar> gahh
<nelsmar> i have nothign but problems.... ever
<lblue> Mandriva 2006
<rosso> I am trying to understand iptables. As I was looking through "synaptic' I came across a premade script 'ipkunfu'. Is that any good, basically for a noob? Also, since I am using gnome, am I able to use the guarddog frontend since it's KDE based? Firestarter is not going to work for me
<lblue> then installed a binary from mysql.com and the problem went away
<fangorious> nelsmar: that's what desktop linux is all about ;)
<polpak> rosso, why do you need (or think you need) a firewall?
<mrkoje> rosso: why wouldn't you want a firewall?
<rosso> Well, on the forum I was told using a broadband connection, its a good idea
<encompass> polpak so people like me don't break his computer cause it would be funny
<t1n_m4n> how do I change the default font and background color in my xterm? white bg with lime font is starting to hurt my eyes...
<lblue> any thoughts on where to look for a mysql error?
<fangorious> lblue: /var/log/mysql ?
<polpak> encompass, there is a reason that ubuntu doesn't install a firewall by default
<mrkoje> polpak: why wouldn't you want a firewal
<fangorious> mrkoje: because if you're just at home behind a NAT, you don't much need one
<johanbr> Hi. I recently got a Creative USB mp3 player. When I unmount the drive, the display on the player says something like "You did not safely disconnect the drive. Run scandisk from your PC." and then I am unable to do anything with the player, until I take out the batteries and put them back in. Any ideas? I tried running sync before unmounting, but that didn't help.
<rosso> is this a channel about hacking or a support channel?
<polpak> rosso, it's a support
<mrkoje> polpak: That is rediculous... just because Linux is "more secure" doesn't mean that its 100% secure
<lblue> I thought /var/log/mysql would be a good place too but sadly there are no error logs there.
<polpak> rosso, but you don't need a firewall
<nelsmar> fangorious try kernel with ubuntu.... i spent 36 hours
<mrkoje> fangorious: true, to some extent
<lblue> Only files named mysql-bin.0000016
<chapium> the lines have been blurred
<rosso> could you tell me why please?
<crimsun> lblue: mysql is a daemon, look in the appropriate log.
<mrkoje> fangorous: However, if you have a program on your computer then connects to the outside? Whats going to stop that? The NAT isn't!
<polpak> rosso,  in ubuntu none of the software listens to the outside world
<polpak> mrkoje, most firwalls aren't (by default) configured to block outside traffic
<polpak> mrkoje, nor would most desktop users want it to
<rosso> I understand, how come I can't do file transfers or torrent files?
<MagicFab> Ubuntu Trivia: how many languages are supported by U. ?
<nelsmar> linux vs windows in frustration
<nelsmar> windows... ahhh shit ig euss ic an reinstall... linux w00t i can TRY to fix it
<slashx1896> hey, does the bit torrent program that comes with ubuntu work with any torrent files?
<polpak> rosso, did you install a firewall already?
<rosso> no
<polpak> slashx1896, yes
<mrkoje> polpak: What kind of firewalls are you talking about? Windows software firewalls?
<rosso> no
<angryBeaver> slashx1896, yes
<slashx1896> k
<Shadowline> rosso: did you open a port on your router ? I assume you have a built in firewall I bet.
<polpak> mrkoje, no I'm talking about the gui configuration tools for iptables
<the> How do I do .rpm files?
<fangorious> slashx1896: it should, although you'll need to make sure the port you've configured your client for can get back to your machine
<encompass> who is the admin here?  I have a personal question... can you join ubuntu-newbie fro a moment?
<rosso> This is a stand alone PC, no router
<polpak> rosso, do you have a DSL firewall/router?
<slashx1896> jw, cause ive tryed to dl 4 different albums from... isohunt.com , and none are working
<rosso> cable
<polpak> rosso, then bit torrent should work
<chapium> dang you ubuntu.. finish configuring!!!!
<gee_cee0> rosso: whats the problem?
<the> How do I do .rpm files?
<polpak> rosso, in a terminal type sudo iptables -L
<polpak> rosso, and paste the result to pastebin
<mrkoje> polpak: there not configured becasue it would be a pain if everyone that installed ubuntu, who doesn't know anything about iptables, couldn't get on the net.
<rosso> it doesn't. I was told I need to allow access, but how?
<chapium> I DONT NEED PUNJABI FONTS
<slashx1896> well i dont know, when i download stuff from torrentbox.com it works fine, but when i download from isohunt.com it doesnt
* chapium takes a few deep breaths and calms down
<sampan> lol chapium
<fangorious> how can I find out what's preventing me from unloading my audio module?
<mrkoje> polpak: same reason wifi routers do not have a password or encryption enabled by default
<fangorious> chapium: I was wondering about that
<mrkoje> polpak: But that doesn't mean its safe
<the> How do I do .rpm files?
<chapium> do/
<polpak> mrkoje, go to ubuntu security forums
<chapium> ?
<cdubya> the, apt2rpm?
<the> chapium:  Like..uncompress or whatever?
<rosso> Where did you want me to post it?
<the> cdubya:  just a .rpm file
<mrkoje> polpak: Ok, but don't adovacte not using a firewall, that is just insane, I don't care what operating system your using.
<mrkoje> *advocate
<fangorious> mrkoje: red hat's default install sets up a firewall that allows you to access the net just fine, but it keeps you farely well hidden from the net
<Shadowline> the: use "alien", you'll have to install it first, it'll convert the rpm to a .deb file wich you can then install
<polpak> mrkoje, there is no reason to install a firewall on ubuntu unless you are wanting to block outbound traffic or you want to restrict access to a listening daemon you set up to specific users
<rosso> polpak, Where did you want me to post it?
<fangorious> mrkoje: but it also makes smb/nfs on your local lan a pain to access
<p07r0457> I know in RedHat I can set "peerdns=no", but where can I acheive similar results in ubuntu?  I need to use DHCP, but NOT let it overwrite my custom resolv.conf file
<polpak> rosso, pastebin
<CaptainMorgan> how do you umount if device is busy?
<the> Shadowline:  alien -???
<mrkoje> fangorious: I know, I had to deal with it
<rosso> whats that
<rosso> remember Im a noob
<encompass> does anyone know who admins this room?
<polpak> CaptainMorgan, you can't be "in" the directory when you umount it
<Shadowline> the: look in synaptic
<polpak> !paste
<slashx1896> 'Problem connecting to tracker: timeout exeded' that only happens with files from isohunt.com ... but not torrent box, and torrent box doesnt have the music albums i want
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<polpak> hrm
<crimsun> encompass: what's the issue?
<the> Shadowline:  I mean the command line
<polpak> rosso, www.pastebin.com
<rosso> !paste
<p07r0457> captainmorgan > use "lsof /mount/path" to determine what is using the device...  then try to resolve the issue
<rosso> huh
<rosso> oh
<johanbr> p07r0457: There's an option to dhclient that lets you do that. Try "man dhclient.conf" .
<Shadowline> the: it works in the command line
<the> Shadowline:  I know how to get packages, =P
<fangorious> p07r0457: know any equivalent commands to tell what's using a kernel module?
<slashx1896> any other ideas for music?, if it works on one place then my computer should be fine or w/e
<polpak> rosso, sorry, just pastebin.com
<Shadowline> the: alien is a package converter, look here ---> http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<the> Shadowline:  Then after it's into a deb what do I do?
<admredeslinux> hi frind
<fangorious> slashx1896: maybe their tracker is down
<CaptainMorgan> sweet
<t1n_m4n> how do I change default xterm settings?
<slashx1896> didnt think of that, probbaly
<slashx1896> ugh
<mrkoje> polpak: While Ubuntu may not have certain services running by default, if a user adds a service that listens, for example Apache, the user then opens a port on his *Ubuntu machine that can be directly accessed. Provided that the user in question is directly connected to the internet.
<admredeslinux> hello from CHILE
<Shadowline> the: use "dpkg -i <packagename>.deb"
<admredeslinux> hola!!
<mrkoje> Polpak: It's just not good practice.
<gee_cee0> shadowline
<chapium> hola amigo
<fangorious> como estas?
<gee_cee0> is that how u install .deb?
<the> Shadowline:  It didn't make a .deb it made a directory
<Shadowline> gee_cee0: yes
<mrkoje> hola chapium, como estas tu
<gee_cee0> for some reason it didnt work for me
<damian_> Question guys! I want to share my linux printer with windows, how do you do that?
<gee_cee0> shadowline: i cant seem to install .deb
<admredeslinux> algun chileno por ahi
<Shadowline> the: what are you trying to install ?
<chapium> muy bien, gracias. Y tu?
<fangorious> estudio espanol este semestre, pero no hablo muy bien
<CaptainMorgan> wait... you can't mount an NTFS for read/write??
<nelsmar> YES I GOT IT YOU CAN ALL LICK MY....
<nelsmar> i spnet hours on this
<gee_cee0> shadowline: no specifics, just general .deb files
<nelsmar> IT WORKS
<polpak> mrkoje, if a user adds a process (say apache) they should know enough to enable their firewall
<AlwaysIcey> Hi there everyone
<nelsmar> this time i didnt remove link to in the link name
<Shadowline> gee_cee0: no idea
<nelsmar> lol
<gee_cee0> shadowline: how would i run the installed package then
<the> Shadowline:  fglrx_4_1_0-8.19.10.rpm
<gee_cee0> after installing
<johanbr> t1n_m4n: in ~/.Xresources. Try googling for "xterm xresources".
<polpak> mrkoje, assuming they even want it to firewall their apache connection
<damian_> hello???
<polpak> rosso, did you paste the output?
<nelsmar> i didnt want to use windows for trading.... my streams come in java 0.o
<p0ke> CaptainMorgan:  u can definetely have rw access to ntfs
<gee_cee0> shadowline: ok heres an example: limewire
<rosso> yes, but it wants me to amend something
<damian_> how do I share my linux printer with windows?
<admredeslinux> yo si puedo montar escribir en NTFS
<fangorious> CaptainMorgan: i think there's some wrapper to use the Windows' ntfs driver, but the included open source driver doesn't support write, as it would most likely screw up your partition
<mrkoje> polpak: While I agree with you :) I remember a time when I was a curious user and opened a lot of ports. Having an extra layer of protection is a darn good thing.
<CaptainMorgan> the ubuntu guids on only lists read-only
<nelsmar> linux java is bulky, anyone elsea gree?
<CaptainMorgan> hm..
<gee_cee0> shadowline: limewire-free_4.9.37-0_i386.deb
<Shadowline> the: dcc me the file
<polpak> nelsmar, no more than any other kind of java
<admredeslinux> I can write in the partition NTFS!!!!
<mrkoje> polpak: Im not sure anyone would actually want to firewall -p80 but... it goes for other services too, like 23.. or even 22
<admredeslinux> yeah!!
<damian_> why nobody answers me?
<the> Shadowline:  It's 12 MB.
<p0ke> install the ntfstools er sumthn i forget what its called
<CaptainMorgan> damian you'll need to install printer and it's as easy as apple pie
<mrkoje> polpak: ubuntu does have ssh open by default!
<shekhar> hello can someone tell me the lines to add to /etc/apt/sources.list to read from breezy cd... my system is buggered
<Shadowline> gee_cee0: dpkg -i <package>
<fangorious> why did you put that 'si' in there?
<chapium> anyone familiar with vmware know if you can hide the bar at the top of the screen?
<Shadowline> the: ouch
<rosso> polpak, did I do it correctly?
<polpak> mrkoje, no, not on the outside ip
<nelsmar> polpak i thin its jsut some fonts but java.... oh man in linux everything is HUGE... my streaming charts look the same as windows but my quote streamer... oh hell no lol
<AlwaysIcey> Does the printer installer work with networked printers?
<johanbr> damian_: Either configure your linux box to do windows printing with samba (don't know much about that), or install tcp/ip printing on windows and configure cups to broadcast to the local network.
<gee_cee0> shadowline: after that cant seem to run it
<Shadowline> the: where'd you get it ?
<mrkoje> polpak: my mistake... not ubuntu...
<polpak> rosso, did it give you a number?
<Shadowline> gee_cee0: I don't use limewire, I use FrostWire
<mrkoje> Surb: Your in Austin?
<damian_> I have my printer installed in ubuntu already, now I want windows to see the printer so I can install it
<polpak> rosso, or a url?
<gee_cee0> shadowline: oh...
<fangorious> i miss austin
<CaptainMorgan> damian whata?
<mrkoje> damian_: You will have to set up a Samba printer share
<nelsmar> DAMNIT
<nelsmar> i fix java
<gee_cee0> shadowline: i ended up installing from a .bin
<nelsmar> and now i cant click my computer lol
<damian_> ok, thanks
<admredeslinux> he dude
<CaptainMorgan> fangorious you recommend a wrapper ?
<gee_cee0> shadowline: was lucky to find it
<polpak> nelsmar, did you install "sun java" ?
<polpak> nelsmar, or are you using the non sun one?
<fangorious> damian_: System->Administration->Printing, i think you can specify to share a printer via samba thru that
<admredeslinux> someone configure a video capture in linux?
<rosso> no, it wants me to submit a correction. But it doesn't say what needs corrected
<AlwaysIcey> Potentially stupid question, but what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu linux?
<polpak> rosso, did you put a name in?
<nelsmar> sun java :D
<p07r0457> gnome or kde as default gui
<rosso> yes Ill try again
<CaptainMorgan> alwaysicey essentially - yes
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<DaddyCadd> rosso: gnome or kde
<admredeslinux> exacttly!!!
<nelsmar> nautilus is taking crap if i click somethign to open other htan something on my desktop... it donest open
<polpak> AlwaysIcey, one uses gnome, one uses kde
<AlwaysIcey> Ahhhh.. Ok.
<fangorious> CaptainMorgan: no, I recomment having a an etx2|3 or vfat partition to share between windows and linux
<CaptainMorgan> j/k
<nelsmar> i wonder if it is my prelink or something
<admredeslinux> I like GNOME for ever!!!
<mt_holden_ss> someone help me, trying to work out how to get mp3s workin
<p07r0457> lol
<crimsun> mt_holden_ss: using what app?
<admredeslinux> prelink is rules!!!
<mt_holden_ss> how do i install .deb files too
<p07r0457> I like kde, but I use gnome because it seems more stable
<nelsmar> mt_holden_ss search automatrix on the forums
<CaptainMorgan> I think I have a exx... not sure about vfat tho
<crimsun> mt_holden_ss: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<DaddyCadd> gnome is way better
<AlwaysIcey> Gottcha.. Currently, all I've played around with are Xandros, Debian, and Fedora.
<polpak> mt_holden_ss, read the restricted formats guide
<gee_cee0> mt_holden: i was just asking shadowline that
<mrkoje> mt_holden: your getting the good old "missing a plugin eh?
<nelsmar> and use the top audio check box the firs one works great, takes no more htan 5 mins
<polpak> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<rosso> Yes, but I don't know why it won't take
<crimsun> nelsmar: don't recommend automatix; it has fundamental packaging issues.
<polpak> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<nelsmar> 0.o but it gets mp3 to work lol, i couldnt get it to work...
<polpak> rosso, try  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ then
<nelsmar> mp3 formats worked great... the rest ack! i dont touch
<rosso> Gnome, sorry
<nelsmar> oh microsoft fonts i used it for tha ttoo
<mt_holden_ss> ive got 10.04
<p0ke> shekhar:  deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<mt_holden_ss> its a little older version
<p07r0457> any idea what option it is under dhclient.conf...  I've tried modifying the "request" parameters to not include any hostname or nameserver information... but doesn't work
<CaptainMorgan> fangorious... would I need to coordinate mounting the etx2/3 and Windows.. transfer then us them through etx2/3 ?
<fangorious> mt_holden_ss: install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<nelsmar> hey anyone get this... kk apt get and download sources 2.6.12 k? i COPY my .config from my current kurnel(one that comes with ubuntu) over to the 2.6.12 ... i build and install them and now it says it cant find /dev/sda7(my root drrive on sata)
<rosso> Now I have a number behind the URL. Is that the one?
<mt_holden_ss> does the new release have mp3 support too? y should i download the new build
<mt_holden_ss> and wat about skype dont know how to do that
<CaptainMorgan> speaking of mp3s...
<CaptainMorgan> non of mine were mounted
<fangorious> CaptainMorgan: there's a closed source driver called Ext2 IFS for XP that I've found to work pretty well
<B_166-ER-X> i cannot find where to put 'on' the Auto-accept for dcc files, on Xchat ?
<crimsun> mt_holden_ss: Skype is not free to modify and distribute.
<nelsmar> what is skype? i dont know that
<nelsmar> someone help me with this kernel? it doesnt make ANY sense to me
<polpak> rosso, did you try  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<mrkoje> B_166-ER-X why would you want to auto accept?
<mt_holden_ss> wat about audio recording programs?
<CaptainMorgan> nelsmar - report to the general
<crimsun> mt_holden_ss: audacity, ardour
<B_166-ER-X> mrkoje,  to get files why away ?
<fangorious> mt_holden_ss: i think there's a good one called audacity
<nelsmar> why not the captain?
<AlwaysIcey> Auto accept is bad.. Especially, if you're still on a Windows box.
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<nelsmar> :D
<crimsun> nelsmar: what are you doing with your kernel?
<nelsmar> just driving me mad...
<nelsmar> *types it gain*
<admredeslinux> tell me my frinds what do yo think about the ReiserFS File system ?
<mt_holden_ss> i cant get audcaity to work
<B_166-ER-X> i'm Xchat on ubuntu and i want auto accept, knowingly..
<mrkoje> b_166-ER-X: I am just being a security nut today! YES auto accept is bad
<mt_holden_ss> i downloaded the linux version of audacity it aint workin
<crimsun> mt_holden_ss: close all audio apps and stop esd first
<mt_holden_ss> esd?
<nelsmar> kk im buliding my own kernel i want a lean one... doesnt work SO i download from synaptic 2.6.12 sources and COPY the ubuntu .config file over to the sources and compile... install and it doesnt boot i get an error about not locating /dev/sda7 it cant find it(my root mount on sata)
<rosso> 5215
<crimsun> mt_holden_ss: Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup
<B_166-ER-X> i 'HAD' it auto accep,t but i cannot find it in this reinstall
<p0ke> anyone using xubuntu ..it has xfce ..but installing fluxbox is even better
<nelsmar> crimsun , any idea's?
<AlwaysIcey> I'll install it on my Windows box, and see if I can find it.
<crimsun> nelsmar: huh?
<polpak> rosso, what kind of cable modem do you have?
<nelsmar> i have never had a problem compiling a kernel... jsut the normal oops i forgot my video drivers... but normaly jsut find out what you removed... i didnt remove ANYTHIGN
<slashx1896> all my friends say to get rid of ubuntu it sux and windows is better i think different lol
<admredeslinux> for change windows adminstrador e.g "openbox --replace"
<admredeslinux> ;)
<mpma> I'm having a hard time with ndiswrapper & wlan0!  It was working great and then it stopped...  I was getting modprobe insertion errors, I fixed those by reinstalling via apt-get, and now I'm getting "no such device errors" when I run sudo ifup wlan0...   any ideas?  I've googled my brain out on this one and nothing's working
<the> Shadowline:  Uhm..the ATI website...somewhere
<nelsmar> you asked what i was doing with my kernel so i typed it again(3rd time this login lol)
<p07r0457> any ideas on my DHCP issue?
<mt_holden_ss> i got sound setup server started
<the> Shadowline:  I have to go though. I'll just do OpenGL work on the school computers
<rosso> its a surfboard
<crimsun> nelsmar: why do you need to compile a lean kernel?
<Madpilot> mt_holden_ss: Audacity is in the Ubuntu repos - you didn't have to download it from elsewhere
<rosso> and using VoIP
<mt_holden_ss> is audacity in 10.04? i havnt got the latest os
<nelsmar> crimsun i dont have pci hotswap.... why woudl i want that bulking up my kernel? i figure remove everythign i can that i really will never have ... so that i can lean out my computer
<fangorious> anyone know how to reinitialize sound without rebooting?
<nelsmar> leaner the better it runs...
<slashx1896> What exactly is flubox?
<anavim> haha, removing gdm allows me to log-in straight to fluxbox and skip gdm  :D
<crimsun> nelsmar: the Ubuntu kernel is modularised as much as possible.
<anavim> oh, and makes the default fluxbox startup scripts work also
<AlwaysIcey> Well, slashx, in the end it's a matter of preference.  Windows still has a lot more softare built for it.  But, Linux has it's good points too.
<polpak> rosso, well, there is nothing on your computer which prevents people from connecting to you
<p0ke> slashx1896: very lite window manager
<nelsmar> crimsun i still dont want all the stuff thats there lol i dont have an ati video card...... its a laptop im not GOING to have one, ide like to remove that
<crimsun> nelsmar: CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m
<polpak> rosso, you're having trouble with bittorrent correct?
<crimsun> nelsmar: dude, those are ALL modules
<nelsmar> 0.o
<crimsun> nelsmar: they're not even loaded.
<nelsmar> i dont want them there lol
<nelsmar> i thought modules still slow down the loading modules or something
<rosso> Yes, mainly
<nelsmar> larger module map? something?
<nelsmar> still the fact i cannot compile a new kernel?
<crimsun> nelsmar: if they're not even loaded, why do you care?
<nelsmar> cause i want to be able to compile my own kernel XD
<p0ke> if you uncomment the line in universal repository ..and then run apt-get install xubuntu-desktop wdm
<fangorious> nelsmar: they shouldn't do anything except take extra disk space
<slashx1896> alwaysicey, yeah, since i just started with ubuntu i cant do as much as i could before on windows (ex. download songs, i only cna dl albums (torrents))
<p0ke> if you like wdm that is
<fangorious> ubuntu does load a bunch of unnecessary modules, though
<vbgunz> I just looked in the help for sessions startups ordering... How do orders work with startup scripts? From lowest to highest they execute in order? Is it in reverse?
<polpak> nelsmar, the fact is you aren't proficient enough to compile your own kernel. If you really want to do it read the kernel compiling howto's
<crimsun> nelsmar: you _can_. You just need to do what Ubuntu does.
<nelsmar> still the point, why can i NOT compile a new kernel... it doesnt make sense?
<mt_holden_ss> join #new/
<rosso> So why wouldn't I need a firewall then?
<crimsun> fangorious: ...like?
<mpma> crimsun I'm getting wlan0 'no such interface' errors when I 'ifup' it was working previously... any ideas?
<B_166-ER-X> i'm Xchat on ubuntu and i want auto accept, knowingly..can someone help ?
* spikebike tinkers with inkscape
<Madpilot> mt_holden_ss: if you're still running 5.04, you can update to Ubuntu 5.10 fairly simply
<polpak> rosso, because nobody can connect to your computer anyway
<nelsmar> polpak ive made 50+ kernels from scratch.... this time i just cOPIED the old .config from the standard ubntu and compiled i removed NOTHIGN and it didnt boot
<polpak> rosso, you aren't listening on any ports
<crimsun> nelsmar: i.e., create the appropriate initramfs, or skip it completely and build it all in
<Madpilot> !tell mt_holden_ss about breezyupgrade
<nelsmar> i didnt change anythign at all in the kernel....
<slashx1896> Gnutella doesnt work for me.. i cant find anysongs, and while running gnutella, no one else connected to my wireless internet can get on the interent, and i cant do anything but use gnutella
<rosso> no, I thought that was why bittorrent didnt work
<fangorious> joystick modules, sony_acpi, pcc_acpi
<Kensey> nelsmar: have you compiled kernels on Ubuntu before?
<nelsmar> if you dont change you shouldnt have a problem with your hard drive being found....
<crimsun> nelsmar: you CANNOT expect such a kernel to boot. We use initramfs.
<nelsmar> kensey no i havnt
<nelsmar> crimsun what is initrams? that intitrd thing?
<polpak> rosso, what doesn't work about bittorrent? can you connect to the tracker?
<crimsun> nelsmar: they're related, yes.
<Kensey> did you pull a known-good configuration from some system without Ubuntu?
<rosso> no
<nelsmar> crimsun, i built kernels wiht initrd 0.o i got ONE to work and it took 6+ hours to get it to boot
<fangorious> crimsun: last time i checked, ubuntu loaded about twice as many modules as fedora on the same hardware. it may have improevd since the, though
<nelsmar> and now my FN keys dont work on my laptop all i removed was hotswap
<chapium> anyone have any suggestions for the rhythembox radio stations?
<chapium> it seems to be kaput
<nelsmar> pci hotswap*
<crimsun> fangorious: then blacklist them, and they won't load on next boot.
<mpma> when ifup complains "No such Device" where is it checking to see if a device exists???  I lost wifi functionality!
<mt_holden_ss> with the new package does it include audacity and mp3 support?
<fangorious> crimsun: i haven't noticed any performance problems, so i never bothered to trim it down.
<Kensey> I compiled my first kernel on Ubuntu recently (2.6.10 on Hoary) and after futzing with initrd for a few minutes I said "screw it" and just compiled ext2/ext3 and ide in :)
<crimsun> mt_holden_ss: not by default, no.
<fangorious> crimsun: was just making a casual observance
<nelsmar> kensey so your kernel worked or no?
<Kensey> yep
<polpak> rosso, well my guess is it's a problem with the tracker you're trying to connect to
<nelsmar> myn wont... its crazy... i changed NOTHIGN from the curent kernel i basicly recompiled the kerne with NO changes... and it didnt work
<AlwaysIcey> Ok, BG, in Preferences, under Network there should be File Transfers.  In there, is a check box for auto accept file offers (at least on X-Chat 2.61 for Windows)
<polpak> rosso, your computer seems fine
<varsendagger> mt_holden_ss, just got here what package are you talking about?
<Kensey> nelsmar: did you tell grub to use the existing initrd?
<mt_holden_ss> the latest package thats available
<crimsun> nelsmar: that's because they're modules in the config, and you didn't generate the appropriate initrd
<rosso> hmm, what about DCC through gaim?
<nelsmar> kensey i used debian package manger to do grub and everything
<polpak> rosso, and even if you had blocked incomming traffic  you'd still be able to DL from the tracker
<nelsmar> crimsun how did i not?
<crimsun> mt_holden_ss: if they're already installed, they'll be upgraded already.
<polpak> rosso, DCC should work
<nelsmar> gosh nautilus broke :(
<Kensey> does your grub config file have an initrd line in the section for your new kernel?
<crimsun> nelsmar: the _default config_ has them as modules. If you didn't change _anything_, then the initrd wouldn't have been generated correctly
<mt_holden_ss> mmm ill just download the latest .iso and re-formatt
<rosso> it doesn't, I just wasn't as conscerned with it
<fangorious> if 'modprobe -r' says it can't unload the module because it's in use, where should I look to find out what's using it?
<nelsmar> crimsun i guess i dont understand
<nelsmar> if i didnt change anything... how would the initrd be wrong?
<nelsmar> :(
<crimsun> nelsmar: it wouldn't have been generated. period. no initrd + modularised fs support = no boot.
<Kensey> anyway my real reason for showing up tonight is, how do I resize titlebars in GNOME?  is it theme/theme-engine dependent?  is it even possible?
<nelsmar> it generates a initrd
<mt_holden_ss> is ist possible to have ubuntu on one hard drive and xp on the same hard drive?
<nelsmar> and puts it in the boot dir
<fangorious> crimsun: i'm asking beecause I don't have sound after resuming from suspend (but resuming from hibernate works just fine) not because I'm trying to trim the load
<rosso> Do you have any suggestions that may help?
<crimsun> fangorious: known acpi issue
<Kensey> mt_holden_ss: yep, my laptop boots that way
<crimsun> fangorious: it'll help us if you file a bug report, of course
<mt_holden_ss> can u explain how pls
<crimsun> fangorious: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<nelsmar> crimsun there is a initrd being generated and isntalled
<fangorious> mt_holden_ss: yes, you just set up multiple partitions
<fangorious> crimsun: will do
<mt_holden_ss> start a new channel so u can tell me in detail, last time i did it it i lost everything
<nelsmar> hell i even did one of the how to's but its basicly same thing im doing so it made no difference
<Madpilot> !dualboot
<ubotu> [dualboot]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<jbroome> !u
<ubotu> The letter 'U' is not a pronoun, unless you're Dutch.  U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<crimsun> nelsmar: it's not the correct one, as I've been stating all along
<Madpilot> mt_holden_ss: see ubotu above ^^^
<fangorious> crimsun: i was hoping i could track down the difference myself to file a report along with the workaround, though
<mt_holden_ss> thanks
<nelsmar> crimsun how is it the wrong one? that just donest make sense
<slashx1896> ubotu freaks me out sometiems... lol
<ubotu> slashx1896: What?
<Kensey> it's a little involved, but basically you need to resize the XP filesystem (*not* the partition yet, the filesystem that lives on it), then repartition the disk so you have a new blank partition for Ubuntu.
<slashx1896> o.o
<mpma> If I followed the wiki guide on compiling a debian of the latest ndiswrapper and then tried to remove it via apt-get will that work?
<crimsun> nelsmar: sigh. Please read what we do with initramfs.
<Madpilot> slashx1896: the bot is coming for you...
<slashx1896> :o
* slashx1896 runs and hides
<nelsmar> where? i just dont see how... if i gnerate an initrd..... with the make-kpkg command... its wrong and wont work?
<Kensey> and yeah, there's the potential to lose everything on the disk if you do it wrong.  I've done it, and recovered from it.  Not a fun day at chez Kensey :)
<crimsun> nelsmar: please read what I just typed.
<nelsmar> im using make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-abuild kernel_image modules_image
<nelsmar> whats wrong with that?
<nelsmar> where do i read on initframfs?
<logical_mark> Hey does anyone in here know of a good irc chat for webmasters?
<crimsun> nelsmar: please read what I just typed.
<cornflake> does anyone know wut component the start menu for gnome is called?
<crimsun> nelsmar: the mkinitramfs man page
<mt_holden_ss> wat other free linux os are out ther
<cornflake> !gnome
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, gnome is The default desktop environment for the ubuntu system. see http://gnome.org for details.
<varsendagger> mt_holden_ss, everyone is free
<slashx1896> see! hes just wierd.. smart but wierd
<Kensey> mt_holden_ss: a whole mess of them.  Hundreds at least.
<nelsmar> i dont see why this doesnt work... i did what was in howto's its the same thing and myn doesnt work but theirs does, and why is it so much diff than other os's
<AlwaysIcey> mt, there' re a bunch of them.  Fedora Core, Debian, Ubuntu, Xandros has a limted one, Mandriva, amongst others.
<merc> mt_holden_ss: distrowatch.org(maybe.com) has a list of a LOT
<nelsmar> i made a file with that ill look at it if my computer comes back :( nautilus broke
<AlwaysIcey> http://www.linuxiso.org has a bunch
<rosso> Well thanks for the help polpak, I appreciate it
<varsendagger> mt_holden_ss, you should paly with some live cds too
<mt_holden_ss> yeh ive played around with knoppix
<p07r0457> any ideas on having DHCP not overwite resolv.conf?  I tried the "request" and "supercede" parameters, to no avail
<mt_holden_ss> wat do u guys think is the best?
<nelsmar> for live? i liked ubuntu XD lol
<Madpilot> logical_mark: try #web here on freenode
<p07r0457> ubuntu for ease of use, and gentoo for performance/cutting-eduge
<sampan> best is a very ambiguous term
* AlwaysIcey is going to guess everyone will say ubuntu
<sampan> lots of different ways to "define" best :)
<slashx1896> knoppix is evil.. i couldnt get interent on it lol, people in #knoppix didnt help me so i moved to ubuntu and now i gets me interent
<slashx1896> id say ubuntu also
<spikebike> actually I'm pondering gentoo vs ubuntu for a firewall
<alekz> ipod are compatible with ubuntu ?
<spikebike> any comments on which will be easy to upgrade?
<nelsmar> i love my gentoo box i built a router using it a year ago....
<nelsmar> and havnt touched dlinux since
<jbroome> spikebike: obsd!
<AlwaysIcey> Mandriva is one of the easier ones.  So is Xandros (especially if you have a lot of windows files you want to use).
<nelsmar> it hasnt crashed since i installed it 0.o
<mpma> I'm struggling with ndiswrapper and wifi... it was working now it isn't.... I'm getting "no such device" errors... is anyone familar with this?  should I just get a new wifi card?  any thoughts?  I installed ndiswrapper from source, via a debian as recommended on a wiki ubuntu page.... I'm not sure what the problem is...
<Kensey> I've been very impressed by Ubuntu so far.
<nelsmar> i used to have to reset my linksys router ever 8-36 hours
<spikebike> jbr I have various reasons to not use obsd
<nelsmar> ubuntu is great until you start messing with it.... the kernel is ridiculous
<nelsmar> need to reboot :( computer not happy
<Kensey> mpma: what kind of NDIS device?
<jbroome> nelsmar: i did too.  and it usually needed to be reset when i wasn't home
<varsendagger> hey do i have to register to use gnutella?
<spikebike> vars no
* AlwaysIcey isn't much of a kernel programmer................... yet
<logical_mark> Madpilot: thanks I will look at it
<mpma> kensey my wifi card, an smc card that was previously working (prism chipset)
<Kensey> hm
<Kensey> are you sure it still actually works?  got another OS to test it on?
<varsendagger> spikebike, i just started it up and tried to search and nothing, what kind o fsetup do i ahve to do?
<mpma> kensey so you suspect maybe the hardware itself broke?  That's a brilliant idea
<spikebike> vars might take awhile to get fully connect to the network
<Kensey> other thing that occurs to me off the top of my head is, does ndiswrapper know what pciid the device is using?
<spikebike> your firewall might be blocking it
* mpma isn't sure what pciid means
<B_166-ER-X> could someone send me a file , really anything, jsut to test my get dcc dialog
<B_166-ER-X> please
<varsendagger> spikebike, i am firewalled in what do i do?
<drumline> anyone know of a console way to activate an interface?
<B_166-ER-X> nice
<p07r0457> ifup eth0
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<drumline> p07: do you know of the permanent way?   because the admin password doesn't come up when I try to go through the KDE GUI
<Kensey> mpma, does it show up when you run lspci?
<Kensey> or is it USB?
<mpma> yes kensey
<p07r0457> drumline : you need to be root, so you could sudo, but would need to interact with the terminal to give it the pw
<varsendagger> spike i'm using a quest dsl router do you know how i get out?
<GigaClon> is there a keystroke to kill GNOME?
<mpma> kensey Intersil Corp [PrismGT/PRism Duette] 
<deFrysk> GigaClon, killall gdm
<shekhar> help can someone assist me...
<drumline> p07: yeah...  all the other settings areas ask me for the password when I click on "administrator mode", but the network settings just hang... weird.
<Kensey> OK< so the hardware at least minimally works
<GigaClon> Sometimes GNOME Freezes on me, what should I do
<GigaClon> alt-F11 doesn't work
<deFrysk> GigaClon, transparency ?
<Kensey> what model is it mpma?
<GigaClon> no
<p07r0457> think I got my dhcp issue fixed... . for some reason the supersede domain-name-servers parameters follow a *different* format than the remainder of the config file...  figures...
<ardchoille> I walked into a computer store today and loaded the Ubuntu 5.10 LiveCD onto the computers on the shelves.. and then walked away
<mpma> kensey smc 2835w
<ardchoille> I hope someone gets hooked on this awesome distro
<HedgeMage> lol
<metrix> What is the best way to install mozilla 1.5 on ubuntu?
<GigaClon> lol
<p07r0457> ardchoille > that's a little too far, don't ya think?
<DaddyCadd> ubuntu is the shit
<ardchoille> p07r0457: nope, didn't damage anything
<deFrysk> metrix, wait till its available for ubuntu
<Myrtti> DaddyCadd: thanks for the info
<deFrysk> metrix, like, in backports
<mpma> kensey it was working for quite a while on hoary, and now in kubuntu, I'm not sure what changed... ndiswrapper shows hardware and driver present...
<p07r0457> ardchoille > the point isn't whether damage was caused...  but you're trying to force your will on others...
<metrix> deFrysk: ok cool
<trinidad> I've just upgraded to breezy...fixed X crash problem, now im in kde desktop and icons in menu vary in size
<trinidad> why is this?
<DaddyCadd> is the something better the ubuntu?
<cornflake> does anyone know how to downgrade a system?
<GigaClon> well Bill has been forcing his will for years
<drumline> p07: weird... now that I've done the ifup eth0, the kde network module asks for the admin pass..  although it still wont give me access when I type my password in.   Do i need to go to single user mode and set a password?
<Kensey> mpma: that is odd.
<GigaClon> we should force back
<deFrysk> trinidad, try #kubuntu wich is more kde-centric ubuntu
<Kensey> once I got my hardware recognized I was set
<p07r0457> drumline : your sudo pw was set during your install
<ardchoille> p07r0457: I see it as opening the eyes of people who are blinded by M$ FUD
<Myrtti> GigaClon: and us forcing it makes us as bad as him
<p07r0457> daddycadd > "better" is subjective...  depends what you do with your system
<mpma> kensey if I try sudo ifconfig wlan up I get the same error, "Error while getting interface flags: No such device
<Kensey> of course the driver wasn't preempt-safe so I ended up recompiling my kernel but, hey, you can't have everything :)
<p07r0457> ardchoille > are you not bringing yourself down to the level of the people you are calling names?
<Kensey> wlan or wlan0?
<drumline> p07: weird...  it's not working...  gonna single user my root password.
<drumline> I don't really care for this sudo model...
<mpma> kensey I'm wondering where wlan0 is defined
<GigaClon> drumline it works for me
<DaddyCadd> i just want ait all in wonder support, gatos doesnt help
<p07r0457> i didn't at first, I was used to the "su -" method...  but now I lov esudo
<Kensey> do an ifconfig -a and see what wlan devices it lists
<drumline> If I want to roam around as root and take care of things, then I want to be ROOT
<Myrtti> or iwconfig?
<Kensey> or anything else that looks likely
<p07r0457> drumline > you can still "sudo su -" and get full-blown root shell access
<Kensey> either one I guess
<drumline> p07: hah... never thought of that.  :)
<drumline> oh well... about to set the root pass anyway
<p07r0457> daddycadd > sorry, I don't use ATi, so not sure on AIW support
<Kensey> my wireless device shows up as rausb0
<mpma> kensey it' only lists eth0 eth1 lo and sit0
<Kensey> which is a bit unwieldy to type but I don't mind :)
<Kensey> it could show up as eth<something> too possibly
<fangorious> drumline: you can use 'sudo -s'
<DaddyCadd> AiW support sucks balls
<mpma> kensey for some reason it's not listing wlan0 at all, now mind you I was mucking around trying to fix the modrprobe issue I was having, so I may have changed something, but I don't think so
<drumline> fangorious: by the way, that cd-rom issue was hardware related.  A different drive works fine.
<fangorious> drumline: well that was simple
<p07r0457> daddycadd > ATi support -- in general -- is pretty poor in linux
<Kensey> what interfaces does it list?
<DaddyCadd> yeah
<drumline> fangorious: if only everything was that way
<Kensey> lo, sit0, what else?
<mpma> kensey lo sit0 eth0 and eth1
<fangorious> p07r0457: my mobility fire gl v5000 works pretty well with the 8.19.10 drivers. good 3d accel, both suspend and hibernate work
<Kensey> do you have two hardwired ethernet interfaces?
<mpma> no
<mpma> kensey just one
<Kensey> eth1 is probably it then
<Kensey> try iwconfig eth1 and see what you get
<mpma> kensey but it's supposed to be called wlan0 that's what it was called before... lol ok!
<mpma> yeah, iwconfig with no args lists eth1 as the wifi but it says "NOT READY!"
<Kensey> hmmmmmm
<dt1> i installed kdm how do i change it back to gdm after without reinstalling everything?
<GigaClon> logout
<dt1> no at boot time
<deFrysk> dt1, uninstall kdm , it wil revert back to gdm then
<Kensey> just for grins, try configuring eth1 to connect to your wlan and see if it works
<dt1> isn't there some command that changes it
<GigaClon> click Session on the login
<sethk> dt1, yes, there is
<dt1> sethk what is it?
<sethk> GigaClon, the login is the thing he wants to change
<GigaClon> I have Kdm and GDM on my computer
<dt1> how do you switch them
<GigaClon> I can change them at the login page
<sethk> dt1, it's been a while since I figured it out.  I know you can modify a file down in one of the /etc/rc directories
<mpma> kensey it's trying but I'm not sure it will allow me to get connected via eth0 and eth1 simultaneously don't you think that might be an issue?
<sethk> GigaClon, the login page itself?
<GigaClon> yeah
<GigaClon> look for Sessions
<GigaClon> or Session
<p07r0457> I liked the ubuntuguide.org for 5.04.... any idea if something similar exists for 5.10?
<sethk> GigaClon, maybe I missed that.  I can change sessions, and select kde or gnome
<sethk> GigaClon, but that's irrelevant
<GigaClon> is there a fluxbox guide
<Kensey> nah, you can have a bunch of interfaces active at once
<ispiked> what's the file that says what gnome session to use when one starts a new session?
<_jason> ubotu, tell p07r0457 about faq
<GigaClon> if you select KDE you boot into KDE
<mpma> I edited /etc/network/interfaces replacing wlan0 with eth1 kensey and now it's saying dhcpdiscover on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8 \n send_packet: Network is down
<GigaClon> if you pick GNOME you boot into GNOME
<sethk> dt1, you can also install gdm over itself, and that will put the config back I believe
<sethk> GigaClon, yes, but that's irrelevant
<p07r0457> _jason > thanks ;)
<_jason> p07r0457, np
<p07r0457> but that's not so much what I need
<deFrysk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<GigaClon> dt1 does that work?\
<Kensey> oh.  heh.  how about ifconfig eth1 down, then ifconfig eth1 up and then try configuring again
<sethk> GigaClon, that's the desktop and the window manager, _not_ the display manager
<p07r0457> ubuntuguide.org had a bunch of simple steps to get a lot of the normal crap installed and configured
<sethk> GigaClon, they are totally different things
<mrkoje> you know why windows sucks... because you have to pay money for functionality like zip compression
<GigaClon> ah I see
<sethk> GigaClon, subtle difference
<p07r0457> mrkoje > no you don't
<dt1> hmm
<sethk> GigaClon, but different
<dt1> i remember reading about some utility that switched it
<p07r0457> mrkoje > zip is built-in to windows
<deFrysk> dt1, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<GigaClon> well you pay money for windows
<sethk> dt1, are you sure it wasn't talking about the desktop, but was actually talking about the display manager?
<ardchoille> Does anyone know how I can capture the run dialog (ALT+F2) so I can make a menu item for it?
<ardchoille> Which command does it use?
<fangorious> mrkoje: xp reads/writes zip files as compressed folders
<mrkoje> p07r0457: I thought so too.... so why isn't it showing up on the remote machine im connected too
<mpma> kensey on sudo ifconfig eth1 up error: SCIOCSIFFLAGS: timer expired
<p07r0457> what os is the remote machine using?
<p07r0457> (mrkoje)
<sethk> dt1, there is a desktop switch tool, but again we have to be clear about the desktop vs the display manager
<Kensey> also you might want to check out this post from prism54.org: http://prism54.org/punbb/viewtopic.php?pid=2928
<drumline> anyone know why my network interface is not starting when ubuntu starts?
<sethk> dt1, the display manager shows the login screen and manages XDMCP logins from other machines
<deFrysk> dt1, otherwise edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<mpma> ok kensey thanks... do you use ndiswrapper yourself?
<sethk> deFrysk, I think that's the one
<redguy> drumline: what NIC is it?
<sethk> deFrysk, right, that has the full path to the display manager
<deFrysk> ;)
<Kensey> nope, I have a native Linux driver from Ralink :)
<fangorious> ardchoille: there used to be a menu item for it by default, was it removed?
<drumline> redguy: checking
<Kensey> but apparently prism54 is where the prism stuff is all going on
<drumline> redguy: I think it's a Netgear FA311
<mpma> kensey I think my life would be simpler without ndiswrapper for some reason
<dt1> sethk display manager - login manager
<drumline> redguy: swap it?
<deFrysk> dt1, without the spaces
<mpma> kensey it's worked great in the past, but it's just  one more abstraction that can mess things up it seems.
<deFrysk> dt1, edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Kensey> dunno if native prism drivers exist or how functional they are
<sethk> dt1, mostly, yes.  It also handles XDMCP traffic but that's only relevant if you have remote logins
<fangorious> ardchoille: there's a "Run application..." panel applet, could you just use that instead?
<shadeofgrey> whats the best calandar app that isnt integrated into the evolution email program?
<Kensey> ah well, I'm off to bed, 'night all :)
<ardchoille> fangorious: yes, the menu item was removed in gnome 2.12 and I need to make a menu item cuz I don't use the panels
<mpma> thanks Kensey :-) even though you can't hear me!  I appreciate the time you spent helping me!
<shadeofgrey> i thought that there was a sunbird calandar app from the mozilla people, but its not available thru apt-get
<deFrysk> fangorious, alt-f2
<fangorious> ardchoille: ah, just curious, what's wrong with alt-f2?
<sethk> fangorious, nothing wrong with alt-f2 if you don't mind typing.
<varsendagger> i am setting up gift, how do i find out if a port is open?
<redguy> drumline: is it supported by linux?
<fangorious> shadeofgrey: there's a standalone available from mozilla.org, and .xpi files available as extensions for either thunderbird or firefox
<GigaClon> so is there a ctrl-alt-delete type kill sequence for GNOME
<varsendagger> GigaClon, you can make one
<drumline> redguy: it installed just fine and downloaded all the updates...  but now it wont start when linux starts.
<ardchoille> fangorious: I am putting this in a nautilus script so I can right click in nautilus and have the run dialog
<redguy> GigaClon: to shut down X one would hit ctr-alt-backspace, if that is what you want
<drumline> redguy: trying an Intel card now.
<redguy> drumline: An Intel should be supported out-of-the-box
<drumline> redguy: better be :)
<varsendagger> GigaClon, you could edit keybindings and write a short script that kilall gdm && gdm
<Locke> how do i enable repositories in KDE?
<sethk> varsendagger, don't really need to write, just run whatever is run from the system/log out
<varsendagger> true
<mt_holden_ss> i know this is off the topic but does anyone here have appls osx x86 dev kit
<Locke> how do i enable repositories in KDE?
<sampan> locke, in adept: Adept --> Manage Repositories ... or you can (in console): kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list  ... and then edit it (uncomment out lines as you need)
<Locke> lol, ok
<varsendagger> i'm behind a firewall, is there anyway i can find out waht port i can use to talk to the outside world
<RancidLM> hey all.. hey i got a stupid question.. i just went from suse to ubuntu.. and when i use to 'ls'  directory's used to be coloured.. now in ubuntu its all white... how do i enable colorized consoles?
<deFrysk> RancidLM, ls -c /path /to whatever/
<HedgeMage> RancidLM !!!!!!
<redguy> RancidLM: check your .bashrc file
<RancidLM> OMG.. HedgeMage !!!
<HedgeMage> I've been looking for you for a couple of weeks!
<HedgeMage> RancidLM: may I /msg you?
<RancidLM> HedgeMage: so i heard..sorry been busy with a new job
<RancidLM> HedgeMage: for sure
<HedgeMage> np
<RancidLM> redguy: what would i be looking for in .bashrc ?
<Myrtti> alias ls
<fangorious> RancidLM: there is a set of aliases for ls/ll/la, stuff like that, which may be commented out
<howlym> /hi
<redguy> RancidLM: for lines like alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<tesoro> /elo
<RancidLM> fangorious: no aliases at all..
<howlym> 
<GigaClon> what do the colors meen
<GigaClon> in ls
<Myrtti> directories are in different colour
<redguy> GigaClon: different file types
<RancidLM> redguy: do i have to log out and re-login for changes to occur?
<Myrtti> etc
<redguy> RancidLM: yup
<redguy> RancidLM: you could source .bashrc too propably
<ardchoille> fangorious: Have a look at my desktop right-click menu: http://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot6dv.jpg
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having problems with a wintv-go pci card trying to get it to detect with bttv.
<howlym> rename Howlym
<fangorious> ardchoille: man, that looks like it was tedious to set up
<ardchoille> fangorious: not really. took me 15 minutes and I'll never have to do it again
<mrkoje> how can I connect to a windows served VPN with ubuntu?
<polpak> mrkoje, pptp-linux?
<mrkoje> never heard of it...
<_jason> ardchoille, how does one add a menu item like your "Scripts" in gnome?
<mrkoje> thanks
<polpak> mrkoje, I haven't used it, but I believe it's the right thing
<polpak> mrkoje, a friend of mine was looking to do the same thing, and I had to search to find it
<ardchoille> _jason: go to ~/.gnome2 and you'll see a dir named "nautilus-scripts". you can put almost any bash script in that dir and it will be available from the nautilus/desktop right click meny
<ardchoille> *menu
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having problems with a wintv-go pci card trying to get it to detect with bttv.
<mrkoje> polpak: thanks... all I was getting in the serach was terminal server clients... vnc  etc...
<_jason> ardchoille, nice, thanks
<drumline> I want to log in as root through KDE.. how is this done?
<polpak> drumline, why?
<fangorious> that's all for me, l8r folks
<mrkoje> polpak: and Im not exactly sure how I could tunnell ssh... a connection with winxp
<ardchoille> _jason: There is a nice tutorial and assorted scripts here: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<redguy> drumline: you got root enabled?
<ardchoille> that's where I learned from
<drumline> polpak: I'm tired of KDE not responding to my password and not giving me access to the networking components.
<drumline> redguy: not sure
<frogzoo> drumline: sudo bash will do it
<_jason> ardchoille, yeah that looks helpful, thanks a lot
<ardchoille> _jason: you're welcome :)
<redguy> drumline: you got your root password? or do you have only the regular user's password?
<badmacktuck> hello again everybody
<polpak> drumline, graphical components or command line?
<drumline> frogzoo: sudo bash.   then what after that?
<badmacktuck> whats the trick to getting a wmv to stream properly
<polpak> drumline, or sudo -s will work also
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having problems with a wintv-go pci card trying to get it to detect with bttv.
<frogzoo> drumline: then you're root I guess
<polpak> mrkoje, do you need to tunnel ssh?
<nwlinkvxd> can anyone help me with bttv?
<polpak> mrkoje, I'm not sure what you're trying to do
<chapium> this sudo business is confuing me to death
<badmacktuck> what i meant was: "whats the trick to getting a wmv to stream properly using totem and firefox? is there a plugin or something?"
<CaptainMorgan> omg..
<drumline> here's what is happening:   I set my root password to "blah".   When I try to set the network components in the Settings -> Internet & Network -> Network Settings, the thing asks me for a password, I give it, and then it doesn't give me access to change anything.
<CaptainMorgan> I swear it gets better every day..
<chapium> i try to sudo, and then nothing happens
<polpak> badmacktuck, read the restricted formats wiki
<mrkoje> polpak: Im good... I was looking to transfer some files from a remote machine via secure tunnel such as a vpn
<CaptainMorgan> Win is fast becoming the past for me...
<sampan> drumline, are you using kde/kubuntu?
<badmacktuck> thanks polpak
<varsendagger> badmacktuck, i would look into gmplayer
<mrkoje> polpak: Im just not exactly sure on how to log into the winxp created VPn with MS username etc..
<polpak> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<drumline> sampan: yes
<frogzoo> drumline: it needs your user password, not root
<sampan> drumline, have you updated since installing kde?  there was an administrator bug that did just that: you'd input the pw and it would just dump you back into reg user mode
<drumline> my user password is the same as my root password
<mrkoje> polpak: Im currently using a windows machine to connect to the remote machine to retrieve the files but I know there has to be a way I can do this with linux.
<drumline> sampan: hmm....   gonna check that out
<calamari> hi
<sampan> but it was fixed in some updates a week or two ago
<polpak> chapium, sudo means super user do then you type a command after that to tell what you want to do as root
<polpak> chapium, like sudo shutdown -r now
<calamari> anyone know of a .deb for firefox 1.5?
<polpak> mrkoje, I'm pretty sure pptp-linux will let you do it
<_jason> calamari, have you read the wiki page on firefox 1.5?
<calamari> _jason: nope.. will look for that now, though :)
<drumline> sampan: omg... there's quite a few..  :)
<_jason> ubotu, tell calamari about ffnew
<polpak> calamari, you'll probably want to wait for the backport
<sampan> ;)
<mrkoje> polpak... Im going over it right now...
<drumline> sampan: hmm.. .said "nothing to do"
<drumline> sampan: oh!  wait....   friggin IF is down right now...  :)
<drumline> heh... oh goodnes
<polpak> drumline, ubuntu doesn't have a root password. Any user within the admin group can use sudo to do things as root if they provide their own password
<calamari> that doesn't install ff as a package.. don't wanna do that I think :)
<badmacktuck> varsendagger, is gmplayer in the repository somewheres? how would i find that out myself without having to ask?
<sampan> drumline, frogzoo was also right though -- i set a root pw once and often it wanted my user pw (for sudo) instead of root -- so if the updates don't fix it, it might just be as simple as using your own pw instead of root
<polpak> calamari, just wait for it to be backported
<chapium> polpak:  I know what you mean, but when i use the command in the context you speak of it just pauses for a second and nothing happens
<polpak> chapium, sudo -s  ?
<sampan> and then when i reinstalled i just ditched root and learned to love sudo ;)
<_jason> calamari, you'll have to wait for the backport then
<polpak> chapium, it should drop you into a root shell
<_jason> ubotu, tell calamari about ffbackport
<calamari> polpak: well ff 1.0.7 seems to be printing off the top of the page, so I was hoping to try 1.5 so I could print out my school assignment
<drumline> sampan: cool..  thank you :)
<chapium> polpak:  sudo -s and nothing happens
<polpak> chapium, did it ask for your password?
<drumline> The perfect symphony: Beethoven's 9th.
<sampan> drumline, sure -- that admin mode bug pissed me off no end for a couple weeks ... i even (in a fit of temporary insanity induced by it) installed mandriva instead ;)
<sampan> so i empathize
<jbroome> ew
<yossman> chapium, pay attention to the last character in the prompt
<yossman> chap, it probably changed from $ to #
<polpak> yossman, and the user should say root
<yossman> yea, 'whoami' probably returns 'root'
<drumline> sampan: I tell ya... I was about to go insane
<drumline> sampan: however, it was self-induced insanity...   I really should clue in and do the updates before asking any questions.
<sampan> lol me too -- my clock got set wrong and i couldn't even set the time right -- i was just about tearing my hair out
<isaac_> Quick question, have you guys merged package trees between the 32 and 64 bit versions?
<chapium> polpak, yossman. hmmm.. we might be working now
<drumline> sampan:  nice package system on ubuntu... I'm happy with it.
<drumline> sampan: little nicer than SUSE's
<polpak> drumline, yeah, apt-get is the best package system I've seen
<polpak> drumline, so much software
<sampan> drumline  yeah, it's very nice -- and a very large part of the reason i couldn't stand mandriva :X
<polpak> sampan, it's the reason I switched from Fedora.
<drumline> heh... what's mandriva all about?   building everything from source?
<drumline> Fedora... yuck...  They have a buggy package manager
<sampan> mandriva is nice for some things ... but man, having to set up urpmi was such a pain compared to editing the sources.list on ubuntu
<polpak> drumline, it's not terribly buggy, just doesn't have anywhere near the volumn of software in apt
<drumline> at least Fedora 4's DVD... I never could update, so it was on to SUSE testing
<_Rappy_> Ehm, newbie question. How do I search for a file (PNG with spesific name) in the terminal w/o using "locate"?
<polpak> <3 ubuntu <3
<mt_holden_ss> so should i install ubuntu first partition then install xp?
<polpak> _Rappy_, man find
<drumline> rappy: first: sudo updatedb    then: locate
<Wilberto> anyone using powerpc ubuntu for mythtv?
<_Rappy_> thn polpak :) drumline, Without using "loacte" :)
<drumline> rappy: or if you don't want you use an indexer, man find, as polpak suggested.
<Madpilot> mt_holden_ss: it's easier to install XP first, then Ubuntu, from what I've read
<Quequeg> _Rappy_, find / -iname "*string*.png"
<drumline> rappy: ahh.. gotcha.
<mt_holden_ss> ok, so once xp is done then, boot up ubuntu  partition like 30 GB and install i got a 80Gb hard drive
<cafuego> Wilberto: Is there even a divx/xvid decoder for ppc that works?
<drumline> mt_holden_ss: did you make the XP partition as large as the drive?
<Madpilot> !tell mt_holden_ss about dualboot
<Quequeg> mt_holden_ss, if you want to share files between the two, you might want a vfat partition as well...
* cafuego mocks mt_holden_ss's choice of car
<Wilberto> cefuego: I dont know - I record mf shows in mpeg2
<cafuego> Quequeg: Nah, XP can read ext2/ext3 just fine.
<isaac_> Hey all, if I were to install Ubuntu for '64, will I be able to pull 32-bit packages out of the repository without too much of a hassle?
<polpak> cafuego, ??
<cafuego> isaac_: Not really. Best bet for the moment is to install the i386 branch.
<drumline> cafuego: with what software?
<Quequeg> cafuego, can it write to it?  Or, linux to NTFS?
<Wilberto> cefuego: the package for mythtv-frontend is one version bedhind - I tried compiling but run into errors
<cafuego> drumline: ext2fsd (sourceforge)
<chapium> ok, following the exact instructions the ubuntu restricted formats wiki, i get this:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/443269
<drumline> Linux can write to NTFS, but it is highly experimental... don't do it.
<chapium> when trying to enable mp3
<cafuego> Quequeg: XP to ext2/ext3.
<drumline> cafuego: i'm aware of that package, but I don't know if they've added full ext3 support in it yet.
<Quequeg> drumline, that was actually rhetorical, but yeah...  :)
<isaac_> cafuego: Thanks, I'll prolly end up doing that.
* cafuego types 'mount 1 3 L:' and voila, there is /home :-)
<s3bby> lo
<nomasteryoda> drumline, you do that when you have a screwed up windows xp ... viruses... with no hope of recovery except that
<nomasteryoda> =D
<drumline> Quequeg: oh...  heh
<mt_holden_ss> hey my dad works for holden!!! FORD suck...
<s3bby> !seen
<cafuego> isaac_: I'm still running the 64bit version here, but once I finish moving house, I'm cross-downgrading to i386.
<s3bby> !seen jax0m
<drumline> cafuego: wow...   so it does the ext3 now?   cool!
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'jax0m', s3bby
<mt_holden_ss> so when i do xp dont do a ntfs format do a fat...
<cafuego> mt_holden_ss: Any large car sucks ;-)
<s3bby> thx ubotu.  hes in ur channel.
<polpak> chapium, did you enable the multiverse repos?
<s3bby> works well.
<cafuego> mt_holden_ss: That's an option, yes.
<chapium> polpak, yep
<Aegir> mt_holden_ss: I personally prefer ext3, but yeah, fat32 could work...
<jax0m> s3bby, heh
<Aegir> *could*
<mt_holden_ss> wats the diff b/w ntfs and fat
<nomasteryoda> mt_holden_ss, for security in Windows... use NTFS... for the OS, but fat32 for shared space between linux and windows
<mt_holden_ss> fat32*
<polpak> chapium, and you used apt-get update after you changed your sources.list ?
<pundai> hey i got dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb (--unpack):
<pundai>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice2/help/en/scalc.idx/DOCS.TAB', which is also in package openoffice.org2-calc
<pundai> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<pundai> E
<pundai> whats going on ^^^^
<phiqtion> how can i install kubuntu thru apt get?
<chapium> polpak, its being goofy,hang on
<Quequeg> mt_holden_ss, if you have a windows install, ntfs gives you much greater control over permissions.  I think for maximum windows/linux benefit you should do winxp/ntfs / vfat shared / ext3 (or whatever)
<mt_holden_ss> oh ok last attempt i tried to do xp and linux was when linux re-formatted my whole drive and lost everything all documents, ect, my hdd is empty besides linux right now
<phiqtion> nalioth: i need kubuntu, what's the command thru apt get?
<Chad1> hi, im a newbie looking at giving ubuntu a try instead of winxp, just one question. Does VideoLan work on ubuntu? which linux version would work on ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> Quequeg, yes, exactly what i was saying
<nwlinkvxd> Can anyone help me with BTTV?
<mamay-imoet> HAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<nomasteryoda> mt_holden_ss, LOL.... just be careful
<polpak> phiqtion, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<drumline> Chat1: contact the VideoLan folks to see if it works on Debian... If it works on Debian, it should work on ubuntu...
<mt_holden_ss> yeh lesson learnt
<polpak> phiqtion, sudo first obviously
<phiqtion> Chad1: it works perfect on ubuntu
<mrkoje> polpak: that pptp-linux package is going to take some time to learn....
<Chad1> drumline> it does on debian, cheers
<polpak> mrkoje, not terribly easy to configure?
<mt_holden_ss> but if xp is installed and make a partition in linux boot, wont that get rid of a bit of xp?
<polpak> mrkoje, that's too bad
<mrkoje> polpak; guess Im going to save that for another day :)
<polpak> mrkoje, was planning to use it myself
<drumline> chad1: does it have a .deb package?
<nalioth> phiqtion: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<phiqtion> polpak: thanks
<mrkoje> polpak: it might be but apparently requires a kernal patch
<phiqtion> nalioth: thanks
<polpak> mt_holden_ss, only if xp is using the whole disk
<Quequeg> mt_holden_ss, be aware hibernation f's with vfat, so when you're sharing reboot/shutdown from windows, else you might lose data.
<mrkoje> polpak: and it works with pppd
<drumline> god...  ubuntu runs nicely on my 400mhz box... I'm impressed.
<mrkoje> polpak: there is no man pages referenced either
<Quequeg> f's w/ vfat while dual booting, to be more explicit.
<nomasteryoda> drumline, yes it does
<nomasteryoda> i run it on a 266 and it's quit nice
<drumline> nomasteryoda: i just hope the capacitors last another few years  :)
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<mrkoje> polpak: and the dumb readme is little more then then a description of what it can do
<mt_holden_ss> oh ok, so i shouldnt make the partition within xp but do it within linux?
<Quequeg> ubuntu runs pretty nice on an Athlon X2 dual core, too... ;)
<drumline> Quequeg: I bet...   zippy
<nomasteryoda> mt_holden_ss, that would make sense ... set them up using gparted or cfdisk
<Aegir> Quequeg: You'd bloody well hope it would ;)
<thebanana> has anyone used kvpnc to connect to a pptp server here?
<nomasteryoda> Quequeg, oh yea
<drumline> awwww.....  where's the 'fortune' command?   :(
<mrkoje> thebanana... what?
<drumline> not OK!
<Quequeg> Fastest machine I've ever built, and (unfortunately?) it's *just* a fileserver/backup server.
<thebanana> actually, how would i get in touch with the ubuntu maintainer of the kvpnc package?
<polpak> mrkoje, it has a website
<mrkoje> thebanana... how wierd... I was just on that subject about vpns
<mt_holden_ss> now i just have to wait for the new .iso of ubuntu to finish downloadin...2hrs left
<thebanana> oh really - sorry i missed it
<polpak> mrkoje, http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-debian.phtml
<mrkoje> polpak... I will visit the website tomorrow.... thanks though
<thebanana> polpak - that's great and all - but i'm looking for something a little more user-friendly
<mt_holden_ss> ive got 5.04 im gettin 5.10
<thebanana> to recommend to a linux newb
<thebanana> kvpnc seems to do the trick
<badmacktuck> g'night
<phiqtion> nalioth: can i also install edubuntu?
<thebanana> however, i'm not sure if the kvpnc in universe is the latest
<axisys> hey all
<axisys> anyone know a reository for new firefox pkg?
<drumline> obscene fortunes are the best
<mrkoje> polpak: ok so I went... the pptpconfig  gui might help!
<_jason> !ffbackport
<ubotu> I guess ffbackport is Firefox backport will be a while, read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595.  See !ffnew for information on installing it yourself.
<mrkoje> at least with my patience
<axisys> !ffnew
<ubotu> I heard ffnew is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<thebanana> mrkoje - pptpconfig works and is definitely easier than scripts for a newb but it suffers from horrible usability
<polpak> mt_holden_ss, My suggestion would be to use a live cd to gparted your drive. Make a decent sized NTFS partition (primary) a vfat partition (logical) a swap partition and the rest ext3
<thebanana> the ui is quirky
<polpak> mt_holden_ss, then install xp and it should only install to the ntfs partition
<fdelacruz> hi guys
<polpak> mt_holden_ss, then install ubuntu
<polpak> mt_holden_ss, and tell it to ignore the ntfs partition
<axisys> thnx _jason
<pundai> hey im getting a dpkg error with dist-upgrade
<mrkoje> thebanana: have you used it on ubuntu? I can't even find the dumb deb in the repos
<chapium> polpak, thanks we now have mp3'age.. the instructions were a bit off
<pundai> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice2/help/en/scalc.idx/DOCS.TAB', which is also in package openoffice.org2-calc
<pundai> d
<mrkoje> pptpconfig that is... pptp-linux is in there
<pundai> how do i fix that
<thebanana> mrkoje - yes i have it
<nalioth> phiqtion: if you like, it's edubuntu-desktop  (i suspect ubuntu and kubuntu will cover most of the software in edubunt)
<chapium> gstreamer0.8-multiverse does not exist
<polpak> chapium, really? I don't recall having any difficulties with them
<phiqtion> nalioth: thanks bro
<polpak> chapium, you are using the ones from the wiki?
<chapium> yes
<polpak> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<pundai> helllooooooooooooooooooooooo
<pundai> can anyone here me or am i +q'ed
<polpak> chapium, it says gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<polpak> pundai, we can hear you
<Kaiser_Away> pundai:
<pundai> ok
<pundai> so what do i do for my issue ^^^
<pundai> :D
<chapium> polpak, yes that one would not run
<mrkoje> thebanana - where did you get it? It's not in the repos?!
<Kaiser_Away> sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/debname
<thebanana> mrkoje - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31516
<andrew> I got mp3 working in xmms and totem but won't play in amarok, any ideas?  I got it all working on my laptop, but I'm having problems on my desktop.
<nalioth> pundai: you can force it, but your house may explode and your hair fall out
<thebanana> andrew - make sure you have the gstreamer plugins ffmpeg and such
<andrew> thebanana - I do, that's how I got it going in Totem and xmms
<ilba7r> hi just a general hardware question. IF i have a fluctuating pixel sometimes stuck on white sometimes it is ok is that a screen fault or can it be due to something else
<mrkoje> thebanana  - can you tell me what the file is to edit to add to the repos list.... its like  list.source or somthing right/
<pundai> nalioth, Kaiser_Away thanks :)
<thebanana> mrkoje - /etc/apt/sources.list
<sampan> mrkoje  it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kaiser_Away> pundai: np
<onkarshinde> !tell andrew about mp3
<onkarshinde> andrew: that page contains amarok tips
<pundai> worst apt-get dist-upgrade ever
<pundai> worst and first
<pundai> heh
<mrkoje> thanks
<drumline> sampan: ohh... the updates worked...  what a releif...  Now I wont have to destroy things.
<phiqtion> nalioth: is there any way to make use of the multimedia keys on my HP laptop on VLC, XINE or MPLAYER?
<sampan> drumline  yay!  i'm glad they solved it for you :)
<drumline> by the way, MPlayer says that it doesn't like my version of gcc, is there a package?
<sampan> destroying things can be an expensive hobby
<drumline> sampan: with your help...  thanks
<drumline> sampan: can be, but only if you aren't already throwing the doomed items away.
<phiqtion> nalioth: what should i select in "desired default display manager" ?
<nalioth> phiqtion: some kind of keymapping software? or perhaps you can find your keyboard in the keyboard settings?
<nalioth> phiqtion: gdm
<phiqtion> nalioth: my keyboard? is a laptop keyboard
<phiqtion> nalioth: where's the keyboard settings located at?
<nalioth> phiqtion: system > preferences > keyboard
<phiqtion> nalioth: thx bro, you're the best.
<homer> does ubuntu come with ed?
<Pablo> who's ed?
<jax0m> homer, yes.
<onkarshinde> homer: I supposed sed is the ed in ubuntu
<Pablo> eds there
<homer> ed is awesome
<homer> you should all use ed
* Pablo reads the man page
<Pablo> I use nano
<bluefoxicy> ROFL
<bluefoxicy> if you take a text file gedit opens
<homer> ed can open text files
<bluefoxicy> and put a ^@ at the end (however you escape out a ctrl@)
<homer> ed is awesome
<bluefoxicy> gedit will refuse to open it no matter what you do.
<homer> i love ed
<mdjake> hello
<bluefoxicy> no amount of sodomy will make gedit open the file.
<homer> ed doesn't care
<homer> ed will edit anything
<Pablo> lol homer..... "homer> i love ed"
<yossman> anyone know why a soundblaster PCI64 (ES1370) would just be blaring bad static garbage instead of music from ubuntu 5.10
<yossman> i gave up on the soundblaster AWE32 ISA card.  heh.
<onkarshinde> bluefoxicy: homer: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mt_holden_ss> just use your motherboard sound
<yossman> dont got onboard.
<bluefoxicy> how is a text editor packaged by default on ubuntu as the primary editor refusing to open a slightly-corrupt textf ile offtopic?
<bluefoxicy> that's like openoffice refusing to open certain word documents with special characters.
<mdjake> I'd like to connect my postgresql database running on a Ubuntu server from another Windows computer through the network. I'm using postgres8.0. How should I alter postgresql.conf/pg_hba.conf?
<maffju> bluefoxicy, i tried it, but my gedit opens the file without any problems
<pitti> mdjake: you need to change postgresql.conf to listen to all ports (if it's not already there)
<maffju> but i'm using emacs anyway
<onkarshinde> bluefoxicy: I supposing debating on which editor is better or which editor you love is offtopic. If you thing that gedit not opening that file is a problem then file a bug.
<mdjake> pitti: It's not there. I tried "listen_addresses = *"
<weshays> does anyone know how to remove something from the dpkg list (dpkg -l) once it has been uninstalled and purged?
<pitti> mdjake: that's right
<drumline> anyone heard of Avast anti-virus?
<pitti> mdjake: and in hba.conf, you need a 'host' line for the remote host
<onkarshinde> weshays: what do you want to remove?
<bluefoxicy> maffju:  dd in a few bytes of /dev/urandom to the end of the file
<mdjake> pitti: the postgres server refuses to start with that parameter
<bluefoxicy> onkarshinde:  yeah, talking about ed is offtopic; vi is clearly better.  :)
<mdjake> (written in the .conf file)
<jdapolo> hi guys
<jdapolo> im new to ubuntu
<weshays> I installed mysql 5 manually but could not get it to start.  now I am trying to start fresh.  I uninstalled the packages and purged them but they are still showing up when I do a "dpkg -l mysql-*"
<pitti> mdjake: oh, you need to quote it - listen_addresses = '*'
<mdjake> thank you pitti
<jdapolo> i want to set up my screen resolution to 1600 but the choices here are only limited to 1024x768
<mdjake> I try now
<krispy_> f
<jdapolo> how do i set it to use higher resolution?
<jdapolo> tnx
<pitti> mdjake: and hba.conf: put sth like 'host all all 172.16.0.0/24 md5'
<pitti> mdjake: the file is documented pretty well, use the examples and the comments
<mdjake> pitti: I did that :)
<mdjake> I've read
<mdjake> before coming here :)
<jdapolo> guys pls help
<onkarshinde> weshays: paste your 'dpkg -l mysql-*' output to pastebin. How did you manualy install it? How did you remove it?
<mt_holden_ss> can flash 8 work...?
<anavim> how do I disable networking on startup?  whenever I go out of range of my wireless network and reboot, it always sits for 2-3 minutes
<deFrysk> jdapolo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use the defaults but when getting to the resolutions , set your pref , when done restart x
<onkarshinde> jdapolo: 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<krispy_> whats the link for upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<jdapolo> i'll just type it?
<mt_holden_ss> can wireless networking work in linux? im usin cat 5 at the moment...
<_jason> ubotu, tell krispy_ about breezy
<mdjake> pitti: you're a genius. It's up and running. Thank you...
<anavim> mt_holden_ss, of course it can
<onkarshinde> mt_holden_ss: flash-plugin 8 is not yet available for linux
<onkarshinde> !tell krispy_ about upgrade
<krispy_> ok i got fools ;] 
<weshays> onkarshinde: I downloaded the rpms and did an "alien" on them to debs.  Then I installed them by doing "dpkg -i *.deb".
<mt_holden_ss> mmm having problems with wireless, ill play with it later
<onkarshinde> anavim: I suppose System->Administration->Networking should help
<onkarshinde> weshays: paste output of dpkg -l thing to pastebin
<krispy_> later!
<weshays> sorry,  what is pastebin?
<guzu> hello all
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<onkarshinde> weshays: ^^^
<weshays> ok ok ok I will google it then :-(
<guzu> anybody can tell me where can i get info on the ubuntu 5.10 recommended repos?
<drumline> haha...  Trying to install Synaptic and Adept is saying that it could break a package or something.
<ndlovu> after upgrading to breezy, mozilla-calendar seems to have broken dependencies. anyone here manage to install it in breezy?
<guzu> nobody ....
<onkarshinde> guzu: just wait
<guzu> ok :)
<ndlovu> guzu: there's some mentioned at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade, but there may also be others
<guzu> thanks onkarshinde
<onkarshinde> guzu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<onkarshinde> ndlovu: there is no broken dependency for mozilla-calender
<guzu> thanks a lot onkarshinde :) i'll check also the links in topic .... if in need
<ndlovu> onkarshinde:  mozilla-calendar: Depends: mozilla-browser (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<onkarshinde> ndlovu: when did uou last do 'sudo apt-get update'?
<ndlovu> onkarshinde: yesterday... lemme do an apt-get clean and apt-get update and see what happens
<jayson> heloow
<jayson> how can i run the mySQL?
<onkarshinde> ndlovu: do you have dapper repos enabled? Because in breezy there is no such thing as 1.7.12-1ubuntu1
<cyphase> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cyphase> Wireless is working!!!!!
<cyphase> :D
<ndlovu> onkarshinde: nope
<ndlovu> just breezy
<onkarshinde> ndlovu: check again. Look at this http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mozilla-browser&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<onkarshinde> jayson: see if 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start' works
<jayson> ok i will test it :)
<weshays> onkarshinde: did you get it?
<jayson> command not found.
<guzu> onkarshinde, for the "add pplications" application to update it's info do i have to apt-get update?
<onkarshinde> weshays: check my reply there
<anavim> onkarshinde, I don't see any option in system->administration->networking to not activate networking on boot
<onkarshinde> jayson: then try this 'sudo mysqld start'
<ndlovu> onkarshinde: it's weird, but I've never had any dapper repos enabled. You can check my sources.list at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/443291
<onkarshinde> anavim: select your network interface, eth0 and check in its properties
<anavim> onkarshinde, I did
<onkarshinde> guzu: Nope. Add applications will just provide installation of a predetermined set of packages
<jayson> msqld not found
<guzu> onkarshinde, thnx a lot
<bradd> hey guys... can I force a package to install via apt-get even if dependancies havent been met?
<jayson> onkarshinde: mysqld not found
<weshays> onkarshinde: I see it.  any suggestions on how to remove it?  I tried "--forget-old-unavail" but that doesnt seem to work.
<maffju> bradd, apt-get --force-yes
<onkarshinde> ndlovu: add repos for updates and security for universe. mozilla-calendar is in universe and mozilla-browser is in main.
<jayson> how to install the limewire in ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> jayson: sorry then I can't help you. Did you install mysql server or just client?
<jayson> i get already the rpm
<ndlovu> onkarshinde: thanks, will do that.
<jayson> i did not. :) how can i install?
<varsendagger> jayson, y'all need to get alien  and then alien - limewire.rpm
<guzu> onkarshinde, do you know where to add system-wide proxy settings for apt-get and/or "update manager"?
<onkarshinde> jayson: you mean you didn't install mysql and still you want to start it? Mysql isn't installed by default
<jayson> ah I thought it was installed by defauld
<jayson> ah I thought it was installed by default
<jayson> onkarshinde: where i can get the alien?
<onkarshinde> guzu: Try to search Applications->System Tools meny or System-Administration or System->Preferences menu. I am sure there is some global proxy settings. Just don't know where.
<onkarshinde> jayson: if mysql 4 is okay with you then install it from synaptic
<frogzoo> guzu which proxy setting u looking for?
<ndlovu> onkarshinde: working now, thanks for the help
<guzu> onkarshinde, looks like at least for synaptic/apt-get, in preferences, user:pass@proxy
<onkarshinde> jayson: always search what you want first in synaptic, if not found then install from source
<mamay-imoet> haaa
<guzu> frogzoo, proxy for apt-get and/or "update manager". synaptic for now is working fine, i'll check later "update manager"
<frogzoo> guzu /etc/wgetrc
<shekhar> can someone tell me how to fix the icons in my gnome menu?
<guzu> frogzoo, oh, thnx!
<NoobieDoobieDo> shekhar, What is wrong with the icons in your Gnome menu ?
<shekhar> NoobieDoobieDo:  some icons are missing for certain apps that had them before, i just installed kde and it has dumped stuff all over my gnome menu
<jayson> onkarshinde: i'm a newbe here what is synaptic?
<NoobieDoobieDo> shekhar, I too had that problem when installing KDE.
<onkarshinde> shekhar: login and logout
<frogzoo> jayson: synaptic is a gui i/f to the package manager
<NoobieDoobieDo> But I fixed it by removing KDE ;)
<shekhar> NoobieDoobieDo:  oh i've had many more problems since installing kde ;)
<NoobieDoobieDo> shekhar, Well at least you have been busy.
<shekhar> NoobieDoobieDo:  how do i remove all the other packages with kubuntu-desktop?
<onkarshinde> jayson: synaptic is gui to package manager apt-get
<shekhar> NoobieDoobieDo:  i mean in principle i would like to try kde...
<jayson> onkarshinde: ah ic tnx :)
<deFrysk> shekhar, sudo apt-get remove kdelibs
<onkarshinde> jayson: Do you know how to use apt-get?
<shekhar> deFrysk: does that remove all the other packages which were installed with kubuntu-desktop?
<NoobieDoobieDo> Does everything in the /etc/rc.?/ directories run at start-up ?
<xet7> How do I convert ubuntu's main ext3 partition to reiserfs?
<varsendagger> !cvs
<ubotu> well, cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<xet7> it's in one part, / , and other is swap partition. dual boot with windows
<onkarshinde> xet7: you will need live cd for that, because you can not convert a partion that is mounted and you can not unmount a partition that is busy
<xet7> onkarshinde: what program? qtparted?
<DShepherd> hey
<onkarshinde> xet7: on live cd either parted or gparted (if available)
<xet7> ok
<onkarshinde> xet7: ext3 is fine for home use. reiserfs is for very big storage systems
<DShepherd> where can I get firefox source?
<maffju> xet7, i don't think gparted is on the ubuntu live cd
<maffju> xet7, i'm using knoppix for that, with qtparted
<jayson> nop
<jayson> onkarshinde: nop
<onkarshinde> maffju: that is why i said (if available)
<xet7> does ext3 defrag in background?
<maffju> onkarshinde, sure
<onkarshinde> !synaptic
<ubotu> I heard synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<xet7> I think reiserfs does
<onkarshinde> !tell jayson about synaptic
<onkarshinde> xet7: don't know about defrag, but I suppose journalling file systems (both ext3 and reiserfs) don't need defrag
<DShepherd> anyone familiar with the checkinstall command?
<jayson> onkarshinde: wait i will restart my PC :)
<drumline> in Ubuntu, where is the gateway specified in the /etc dir?
<Elektrochelovek> i think in /etc/network/interfaces
<raphink> yep
<raphink> that's where it is :)
<drumline> ahh... there it goes
<mt_holden_ss> anyone got a xbox 360 here?
<drumline> ugh...  buggy...   the KDE graphical interface doesn't set the gateway in the configs...
<A-Go> to evolution users: how do you sync your pda's notes/memos with evo2? is it possible?
<drumline> oh well..  bugs happen  :)
<robotgeek> how do i scroll with a trackball?
<frogzoo> mt_holden_ss: yep, this is coming from my 360 Linux box :D
<Elektrochelovek> yeah, ff 1.5 final;D
<mt_holden_ss> wat u mean frogzoo, have u already got a hacked xbox 360?
<onkarshinde> Elektrochelovek: is has been for some hours now
<onkarshinde> mt_holden_ss: of course he was joking. How can he gaim from XBOX
<bradd> hi.. wheres the common place ubuntu puts its lib files.. I built a lib but it pt everything in /usr/local/lib and my apps can't find them..
<mt_holden_ss> lol but serious any one here have a xbox 360?
<darker-shadow> am i have a problem with linux ubuntu can some one help?
<jonathon> hello i just upgraded my oary 5.04 clean install to a 5.10 breezy using the apt-get dist-upgrade and when i log back in everything seems perfect except my sound
<jonathon> my sound tray  icon now has an x next to it and has the error resitry is not present or it is currupt
<darker-shadow> the x-server don't work
<onkarshinde> bradd: how did you put that in /usr/local/lib? The normal 'make install' way?
<bradd> yup
<bradd> can i add /usr/local/lib as a dir to search in?
<robotgeek> bradd: ./configure --help | less, mostly ./configure --lib-path=/usr/local/lib
<bradd> ok, what lib should I put (ie whats ubunt's default lib path)?
<darker-shadow> robotgeek
<darker-shadow> can you help me?
<Madpilot> darker-shadow: could you expand on "don't work" for us?
<robotgeek> darker-shadow: maybe, if you can tell me your problem. ask in here now :)
<darker-shadow> the x-server is faild when the ubuntu start to run
<frogzoo> darker-shadow: did you mess with xorg.conf ?
<frogzoo> bradd /etc/ld.conf    iirc ?
<darker-shadow> no i does installed the ubuntu
<Madpilot> darker-shadow: "failed" with an error message, or what? details, please...
<welp> yay! i got my ubuntu CDs i ordered!
<darker-shadow> http://www.fresh.co.il/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=130538
<welp> too bad i downloaded them.....
<drumline> anyone have experience with LDAP?
<NoobieDoobieDo> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/LDAP-HOWTO.html
<darker-shadow> here is the all input wrote of the x-server
<drumline> ...Just looking for a good website or two that somebody can point me to so I can learn LDAP and configure it.
<shekhar> NoobieDoobieDo:  do you know how i can remove all the kde-associated apps and stuff which i installed?
<drumline> noob: hey thanks...
<darker-shadow> i checked the version  and it's the last version.
<frogzoo> darker-shadow: try     "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<NoobieDoobieDo> shekhar, In Synaptic
<stimpie> Can how someone tell me how to get a stacktrace of a crashing program?
<drumline> so cool... awesome link Noobie
<shekhar> NoobieDoobieDo:  but i installed kubuntu-desktop with all the assoc packages, but if i remove kubuntu-desktop it only removes the placeholder package
<NoobieDoobieDo> shekhar, Use Synaptic to pick and chose what KDE applications you want to remove.
<mt_holden_ss> cant close xmms is ther a shortcut to close it
<mt_holden_ss> its just frozen
<shekhar> NoobieDoobieDo:  what about all the other stuff which was installed with it? i don't know what is what now
<blue-frog> mt_holden_ss, in a terminal   xkill
<drumline> mt_holden_ss: killall <proc-name>
<darker-shadow> afther i wrote that and insert my nick password, he ask me now if am want to attemt to autodetect the x server and driver module
<NoobieDoobieDo> shekhar, Most KDE apps have a K in their name or some such.  You should be able to run a search to find these packages.
<noary> hello
<topyli> does the totem firefox plugin work well for anyone?
<cyphase> topyli, me
<f3ar> no, you should use the mplayer plugin
<topyli> cyphase: no fiddlint?
<topyli> f3ar: no i shouldn't. i use it because i have to
<sabmann> topyli, not for me
<cyphase> topyli, all i did was reinstall totem and totem-xine
<mt_holden_ss> where can i find a list of terminal commands?
<noary> i want create repository offline.How To
<blue-frog> mt_holden_ss, http://www.perpetualpc.net/srtd_commands_rev.html
<topyli> hrm. why does it work for some people and not for others? very un-ubuntuish
<mt_holden_ss> thanks
<blue-frog> noary, use install-apt-proxy, gives you a partial mirror
<f3ar> topyli, well it worked for me...except it wouldn't play certain formats...i now use the mozilla-mplayerplug-in it works much better...IMO that is
<cyphase> topyli,try reintalling totem and totem-xine
<rob_> my tv card isnt working
<rob_> i installed the tv app, kde tv
<rob_> but nothing shows up
<maffju> is there a package-cd for ubuntu? i need xubuntu-desktop with all dependencies for a networkless installation...
<frogzoo> mt_holden_ss: ls /usr/bin mebbe?
<topyli> cyphase: 'scuse me while remove the vlc plugin
<cyphase> k
<cyphase> :)
<crimsun> maffju: for Ubuntu? Yes.
<darker-shadow> the video card is autodatect but he ask me what is the inteli810 and it's amd 64 bit processor
<cyphase> Anyone know when Firefox 1.5 will be added?
<maffju> crimsun, where?
<cyphase> It *will* be added, right?
<topyli> cyphase: when dapper is out
<frogzoo> darker-shadow: intel810 is the video card, not the CPU
<blue-frog> maffju, xubuntu only from internet. download all packages, burn them and then use the cd to install wherever u want
<cyphase> lol
<crimsun> maffju: in the standard download section
<cyphase> when dapper is out 2/0 might be out
<cyphase> 2.0*
<crimsun> maffju: Xubuntu is not available as a set yet.
<mt_holden_ss> ls /usr/bin mebbe?  wat
<cyphase> it'll be in backports though, right
<cyphase> ?
<darker-shadow> my video card is ati
<maffju> i can't find a package cd here ... http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/
<cyphase> i'll enable backports just for FF1.5
<mt_holden_ss> frogzpp wat u mean by this"ls /usr/bin mebbe?"
<darker-shadow> not intel810
<cYcLoNeZz> mt_holden_ss he meant ls /usr/bin maybe ...
<darker-shadow> how much is 128 mb if i convert to kb?
<maffju> the problem is, i need the packages for a different architecture (ppc)
<blue-frog> darker-shadow, x1000
<cYcLoNeZz> darker-shadow 128 X 1000
<cYcLoNeZz> or 1024 ...
<cYcLoNeZz> lol
<crimsun> maffju: apt-get -s install xubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> maffju: note all the packages, and download them
<f3ar> what is the command to uninstall?
<rob_> really though, how do you get a tv card to work?
<cYcLoNeZz> f3ar man apt-get or man dpkg
<maffju> crimsun, thanks, i'll do that
<blue-frog> f3ar, apt-get remove
<mt_holden_ss> i still wouldnt have a clue, im like new to linux
<robotgeek> crimsun: hi
<cYcLoNeZz> mt_holden_ss then you should google
<crimsun> hi.
<f3ar> blue-frog, thx
<Zoo-> hey all, guess what I did
<cYcLoNeZz> Zoo- rm -rf / ?
<f3ar> haha
<mt_holden_ss> i wasnt the one who asked the question
<Zoo-> any guesses?
<darker-shadow> he ask me now with module  should be loaded
<cYcLoNeZz> mt_holden_ss you asked "where can i find a list of terminal commands" and thats his answer to it
<Zoo-> I reverse engineered XAndros  Business 3.0, and Linspire 5.0... :)
<frogzoo> Zoo-: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda ? do I win ?
<mt_holden_ss> oh
<Mr_Milenko> dont show him that shit...
<ardchoille> lol
<topyli> cyphase: nope. on apple's trailer site, the plugin appears and displays "no plugin to handle this movie"
<Zoo-> I even put Xandros and LInspire into fluxboxes. it was hillarious
<topyli> cyphase: naturally, i have the plugins
<Mr_Milenko> some of the newbies in here might be like OH COOL LETS SEE WHAT THIS DOES
<Mr_Milenko> and break there shit
<cYcLoNeZz> Zoo- whats it got to do with ubuntu support channel ??
<Zoo-> Linspire 5.0, is like an awesome Windows Vista LInux,, but way more powerful.. :)
<Mr_Milenko> lindows blows ass.. bottomline..
<Madpilot> Mr_Milenko: then they'll learn a few very important things about Linux, quickly :D
<f3ar> What is the easiest/best media player plugin for firefox? I removed totem due to the fact it won't play .mov's...
<mank> hey guys, how's your experience with ubuntu as a server?
<Zoo-> I"m going to strip ubuntu.... as well
<Zoo-> and make it live usb.. as well..
<cYcLoNeZz> Zoo- i already seen the source code ...
<noary> i have question remastering install cd .
<frogzoo> Mr_Milenko: if you do that sh_t while root, you're asking for it :D
<Mr_Milenko> Zoo- on install type server at the beginning lol
<blue-frog> f3ar, mplayer-plugin with mplayer no-gui
<darker-shadow> what is the "dri device"?
<noary> Please advise me.
<cyphase> topyli, that's probably because apple marks the movies as quicktime
<Zoo-> well I could put it on a network image card
<cyphase> have you enabled the quicktime plugins?
<topyli> f3ar: i'm going all mplayer for now. i just hate its gui
<Zoo-> but college don't want that :)
<blue-frog> f3ar, u' will need to rm libtotem plugins
<topyli> cyphase: mplayer doesn't seem to mind
<mt_holden_ss> does ubuntu 5.10 have a new gui
<Zoo-> yeah I know about the base Mr_Milenko
<mank> i would like your opinion about using ubuntu as a server
<frogzoo> mt_holden_ss: no, just "new, improved" over 5.04
<f3ar> blue-frog, i just used apt-get remove libtotem_mozilla.so it worked fine
<Madpilot> mt_holden_ss: new gui for what? it's running the lastest version of Gnome, if that's what you're asking
<Zoo-> FreeBSD was something else.. :P
<f3ar> blue-frog, how do you set mplayer to no-gui?
<cyphase> topyli, yea, because of the difference how mplayer and totem handle movies
<drumline> how do you get mplayer?   It's screaming at me for having obsolete programs and the wrong GCC version...
<cyphase> but anyway
<mt_holden_ss> yeh thats wat i meant
<cyphase> as long as it works :)
<frogzoo> mank: unless you're talking hard core, Ubuntu is up to the task easily
<cYcLoNeZz> drumline mplayer is in the repo
<Zoo-> anyone know why.. mpeg and mp3 cd 's lag when inserted into cd-dvd roms #
<blue-frog> f3ar, wiki.ubuntu.com > starter guide  and use synaptic
<frogzoo> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<mank> i am looking for LAMP server
<cYcLoNeZz> mank any linux distro can be lamp server ...
<blue-frog> mank, running fine
<Zoo-> I am working with designing a server with ulimate hardware support database .. etc..
<topyli> i'll see if there are shiny new totem releases with something about this in the changelog :)
<darker-shadow> ok i finish to config the x-server, what am i do now?
<drumline> cyclonz: it's in the standard repos that I can check in synaptic?
<mank> cYcLoNeZz, i am looking for experienced opinion
<Zoo-> hee
<cYcLoNeZz> drumline yes .. read the links too
<blue-frog> mank, running fine
<cYcLoNeZz> mank freebsd is a good one
<stimpie> how can I get debug packages for ubuntu?
<frogzoo> darker-shadow: reboot & cross your fingers
<Zoo-> the official site is so cool, they don't stomp on ya.. ;)
<darker-shadow> reboot?
<mank> blue-frog, what do u run it as
<drumline> freebsd is awesome
<blue-frog> mank, postfix smab-ldap mysql ftp imap....
<Zoo-> yes, its the fastest file system, aka unix file system, I have ever used
<frogzoo> darker-shadow: sudo shutdown -r now
<Zoo-> $ :)
<darker-shadow> but from this user a can't run reboot only root can
<cYcLoNeZz> mank you cometo #ubuntu and ask about a server then you going to get the answer as ubuntu ... i think its biased so no use asking
<Zoo-> % ;)
<darker-shadow> run "reboot"
<guillem101> Anyone knows a tool to convert a bunch of DOS text files  (source code) to UNIX like endline termination?
<Madpilot> darker-shadow: use sudo
<blue-frog> guillem101, dos2unix
<axisys> guillem101: dos2unix
<Zoo-> cYcLoNeZz: .. you need to get paid.. ;)
<frogzoo> guillem101: u want "dostools" iirc
<Zoo-> or laid.. :)
<darker-shadow> Madpilot how?
<cYcLoNeZz> Zoo- got both
<mank> cYcLoNeZz, not everyone here uses it as a server but looking for opinion from some who do or some who did
<Madpilot> !tell darker-shadow about sudo
<Zoo-> well try to go easy on cometo will ya.. sounds harmless :)
<guillem101> blue-frog, axisys, frogzoo : thanks... but seem not to be at synaptic :-((
<Madpilot> darker-shadow: read that wiki page - Ubuntu uses sudo rather than having a root user
<cYcLoNeZz> mank everyone here uses as a server as long as they are running apache or mysql ... i be damned if people don't run them in their box
<axisys> guillem101: it should already be there
<MorphyZ> I think ubuntu gnome is too heavy for my PC. I'm waiting for Xubuntu.
<Zoo-> you can make it into a fluxbox you want :D
<cYcLoNeZz> MorphyZ you can try xfce or fluxbox
<blue-frog> guillem101, then google for it
<axisys> guillem101: try sed or perl otherwise
<MorphyZ> I knew xfce, but fluxbox...
<Zoo-> ;)
<blue-frog> MorphyZ, install xubuntu
<Zoo-> install.. PC BSD ;)
<Zoo-> or FreeBSD :)
<Zoo-> will smoke the mess out of either of experiments with ubuntu :P...
<Zoo-> j/k do what you want :)
<aburlet> can anyone tell me what script is run after the first reboot during installation ?
<mank> zoo, i am tempted to try out freebsd
<Zoo-> use desktopbsd, or pc bsd
<guillem101> nice, SuSE has it... why is it not available at ubuntu? hmmm cannot find the source code right now... still googling
<cYcLoNeZz> if you want freebsd for production then remember not to use 5.x ...
<Zoo-> you can reverse it. and add the gnome packages later if you want..
<Zoo-> FreeBSD is alot of configurio
<frogzoo> mank: naw - Linux is the unstoppable force :D
<Zoo-> Configurion
<Zoo-> frogzoo: , unix is more open
<axisys> guillem101: sed 's/^M$//' file should do it
<Zoo-> and the file system, is way faster by all means..
<topyli> this is beginning to look like #ubuntu-offtopic material
<mank> u mean the UFS is faster than say ReiserFS
<cYcLoNeZz> topyli agreed
<mt_holden_ss> so the latest ubuntu has gnome 2.12?
<blue-frog> guillem101, /join #bluefrog
<topyli> mt_holden_ss: yes
<oshox> So, I got sick of wrestling with my newest Gentoo install, and Ubuntu's name popped up. What makes Ubuntu different or better than other distrobutions?
<f3ar> its easy
<darker-shadow> i change the root password, but where am swith user to root?
<Zoo-> mank
<mt_holden_ss> thank-you
<axisys> guillem101: I found it here
<axisys> guillem101: http://sed.sourceforge.net/grabbag/tutorials/sedfaq.txt
<f3ar> alot of hardware compatability "out of box"
<cYcLoNeZz> oshox hmms ... sheesh .. how to answer that one ? try the live cd
<sabmann> oshox, there's a lot of documentation
<Zoo-> Mac OS X , is built on Solid FreeBSD
<sabmann> oshox, and great support
<topyli> oshox: it's an easy debian. regular releases. sane default configuration. good default package selection
<f3ar> that's all i know
<f3ar> definitely great support
<frogzoo> oshox: ease of use & package stability
<drumline> Zoo-: almost FreeBSD...
<frogzoo> darker-shadow: when you enter "sudo command" command is executed as root
<oshox> Okay, what type of package manager does it use? I loved gentoo's emerge, that's why I put up with Gentoo's shortcomings as long as I did.
<frogzoo> apt-get
<darker-shadow> ok "sudo reboot"
<darker-shadow> thanks
<frogzoo> darker-shadow: or, as I said 2 pages back "sudo shutdown -r now"
<mt_holden_ss> how is ubuntu linux develope code wyse, is it all complied software package for linux?
<blue-frog> for dos2unix apt-get install sysutils
<cYcLoNeZz> mt_holden_ss can rephrase your question ?
<frogzoo> blue-frog: sysutils ? or dosutils ???
<Zoo-> an operating system.. is what you make it.. :)
<blue-frog> sysutils
<Zoo-> hey mank.. check this out.. http://www.rocklyte.com/athene/
<mt_holden_ss> ok how is ubuntu developed?
<guillem101> axisys, Thank you very much :-)))
<darker-shadow> another problem when am using reboot, i must shut down the computer, because he get froz...
<darker-shadow> why?
<guillem101> blue-frog, thank you very much, as well :-))
<nAk|Marek> hello, can anyone give me a HW related adivce?
<topyli> mt_holden_ss: a team of hackers employed by canonical, and a horde of volunteers
<blue-frog> darker-shadow, happens with laptop...
<A-Go> Zoo-: that costs
<mt_holden_ss> is it all legal?
<darker-shadow> it's pc
<onkarshinde> mt_holden_ss: Are you new to Linux?
<Zoo-> cost.. I make the cost go away :)
<frogzoo> !faq
<ubotu> I guess faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<topyli> mt_holden_ss: of course it's legal. it'a a business :)
<mank> zoo whats that about!!
<Zoo-> thats why I reverse engineered Xandros and Linspire so haha
<mt_holden_ss> yes i am new to linux
<blue-frog> darker-shadow, a bit unusal then...
<mt_holden_ss> is that a problem that i am new lol
<Zoo-> all I did was join the club.. :)
<frogzoo> !tell mt_holden_ss about faq
<topyli> Zoo-: what did you "reverse engineer"?
<blue-frog> mt_holden_ss, hackers doesn't mean pirates
<onkarshinde> mt_holden_ss: No, it isn't a problem as long as you can leave Windows terms behind and learn linux terms a new
<Zoo-> Xandros OS, debian based,  managed by where its from.. canada. and Linspire OS< aka used to be Lindows. until the lawsuite and they had to change there name
<blue-frog> mt_holden_ss, understand it as developper to make it simple..
<Zoo-> I just did it myself, however theres other people who have there evolution of reversing things :)
<mt_holden_ss> ok thanks for all your help and support
<topyli> Zoo-: i know what they are, but what is there to reverse engineer?
<Zoo-> mt_holden_ss: .. it just takes patience is all
<guillem101> blue-frog, you saved my live with the sysutils package :-)))
<Zoo-> the whole structure of the system topyli
<mt_holden_ss> last time i was on this irc chat like 3-4 months ago i didnt get much support and was quite annoyed cause i was new to linux, so no one helped so re-installed xp, then got fed up with xp and went back to linux
<blue-frog> guillem101, the sscript i've gieven u would certainly have made the trick too...
<topyli> Zoo-: the structure of the system is well known already!
<mt_holden_ss> well actually i wanted to install apple osx x86 but it didnt go all that well
<guillem101> blue-frog, too bad "dos2unix" string is not at sysutils description....
<Zoo-> yes I know
<Zoo-> debian
<Zoo-> I am going create my own file system, after I master alogrithms, encryptography,, etc..
<guillem101> blue-frog,  you are right.  Thank you for your kind script and pointer to right package ;-)
<blue-frog> guillem101, whether u use win, nux or mac there always more than one path to achieve something
<Zoo-> algorithms*
<k31th> humm
<cYcLoNeZz> Zoo- i am going to create a new universe after i learnt how to fly ...
<k31th> morning guys
<f3ar> new firefox is out btw...
<topyli> Zoo-: for what purpose? we do have enough file systems you know
<f3ar> can i apt-get install firefox and it will update?
<guillem101> blue-frog, he, he. Using nux, sure you have more paths than using win :-P
<onkarshinde> f3ar: read topic
<f3ar> haha d'oh
<darker-shadow> ok now the the screen shut down when the linux start run load him self
<Zoo-> for my own privacy purposes. thats why
<wolverian> anyone used lftp? can I reattach to a bged lftp session?
<onkarshinde> Has anyone ever tried Google Earth using wine?
<Mitja> Is there a command that would recognize my audio hardware and install necessary drivers?
<wolverian> (as in, I've exited lftp the normal way and it has daemonized itself)
<f3ar> whats the best way to secure breezy...
<topyli> mt_holden_ss: sometimes people around just can't answer your question. try a few hours later, and different people will be here, perhaps someone in-the-know
<Zoo-> I am getting into artificial Intelligence, programming and stuff. soon I will be into.. Holligraphical User INterfaces..
<Zoo-> mank check this out before I go
<Zoo-> I don't just use 1 OS..
<Zoo-> thats boring
<Zoo-> check this out mank
<onkarshinde> Mitja: Why, didn't they install at time of installation? What is your problem with audio?
<Zoo-> --> http://www.scitechsoft.com/
* cYcLoNeZz is getting annoyed
<topyli> Mitja: it should work right away
<Zoo-> who needs X :)
<topyli> Zoo-: i do
<frogzoo> !tell Mitja about sound
<Mitja> It did work right away, but then I uninstalled some and now the sound doesn't work
<onkarshinde> Has anyone ever tried Google Earth using wine?
<topyli> Zoo-: it's the only way to run X apps after all
<Mitja> And I don't have a clue of what exactly I uninstalled.
<Zoo-> onkarshinde: , into World Wind.. by nasa
<siorai> This may have already been seen, but I was wondering anyone saw http://www.desktoplinux.com/files/article019/osdl-dtl-survey-12.jpg
<darker-shadow> recovery mode, can run "sudo command" from recovery mode?
<frogzoo> f3ar Ubuntu is pretty secure out of the box - though installing tripwire would be a good thing (TM)
<onkarshinde> Zoo-: Does it run on linux? How good is map quality for non-US countries?
<darker-shadow> can i run*
<Zoo-> way better than google earth
<Zoo-> you can use Cross Over by Codeweavers  or vmware, or win4lin
<onkarshinde> Zoo-: and what bout bandwidth usage?
<Zoo-> I got to run, ....
<darker-shadow> yes, i can see that in recovery mode root is running and not my user.
<Zoo-> here read this site. and fall the heck off.. debian
<Zoo-> -> http://www.rocklyte.com/athene/
<Zoo-> and then try to tell me X is faster.. ;)
<reign> Hi guys, i need a little help please
<frogzoo> reign: just ask
<topyli> Mitja: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed? if you do, you should have a standard ubuntu system where Everything Works(TM)
<reign> asking.. busy typing :P
<Zoo-> gee don't you just like this part.. Graphics throughput is 17% faster than Microsoft Windows and at least 25% faster than X11.
<Mitja> topyli: I have kubuntu
<topyli> Mitja: oh, kubuntu-desktop then
<reign> i had warty installed and my RTL-8139 card was detected and installed, recently i got my breezy cd's and installed, but the card isnt detected
<Zoo-> thats a gag.. :D
<Mitja> topyli: It did work at start, though, read above ^^^
<topyli> Mitja: yeah, but since you don't know what you've done, it might be wise to make sure everything essential is installed. hence, kubuntu-desktop
<jahshua> i have dodnloaded the .iso file from ubuntulinux.org
<jahshua> what next?
<Mitja> topyli: I reinstalled kubuntu-desktop, but it didn't help
<Zoo-> jahshua: .. you want Alcohol 120%?
<onkarshinde> jahshua: which iso? 5.10? Burn it to a cd.
<jahshua> yes 5.10
<jahshua> what program is best for burning it
<mt_holden_ss> wat would be in next ubuntu
<jahshua> i dont have a cd burner
<raphink> Zoo-: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/09/01/1735216
<onkarshinde> jahshua: In your file manager you can right click the iso and say 'Burn to CD'
<Zoo-> Alcohol 120% 1 of the best image burning programs I use on win.. ;)
<maffju> jahshua, depends on what os you're using, e.g. nero in windows
<topyli> Mitja: so, hotplug should recognize your card and load the required module
<onkarshinde> jahshua: Do you mean you don't have a cd writer? Then how do you suppose to write the iso to CD?
<Zoo-> yeah.. ubuntu is ubuntu though. and Athene is Athene ;)
<NoobieDoobieDo> Why does every /etc/rcX.d/ have a S99fetchmail ?
<topyli> NoobieDoobieDo: because you have installed fetchmail?
<reign> my RTL-8139 network card isnt being detected in breezy, how do i fix that ?
<NoobieDoobieDo> topyli, Ubuntu does by default. But why does every run level need to execute it ?
<Zoo-> It will be altered. give it time. I will alter it
<Zoo-> and so will many more
<darker-shadow> i try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in recovery  and he saw that the package "xsrever-xsorg" is not installed and no info is available
<darker-shadow> why?
<Mitja> topyli: $ hotplug doesn't do anything
<onkarshinde> reign: It isn't possible. I have been using that card from warty and currently I am on breezy.
<topyli> NoobieDoobieDo: by default? really? i thought i installed it myself
<reign> it is possible, it's not being detected, and yesterday i had warty on and it was working
<Zoo-> it all depends on what your into raphink
<NoobieDoobieDo> topyli, I just installed two days ago and have no desire to have fetchmail running. I'm very sure I didn't install it.
<topyli> NoobieDoobieDo: anyway, if you like to run fetchmail, obviously it should run on every runlevel
<onkarshinde> darker-shadow: because it is not installed. try 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg'
<raphink> what do you mean Zoo- ?
<topyli> NoobieDoobieDo: and if you don't, you'll remove it
<NoobieDoobieDo> topyli, I am, that's how I noticed it's on more than one run level.
<reign> i have checked and the 8139too module is installed
<anavim> are there any terminals on ubuntu which handle multiple tabs besides konsole and gnome-terminal?
<onkarshinde> reign: and why do you say it is not working? What are you trying to do exactly?
<slashx1896> Hey all, im in the mood to learn some stuff about ubuntu :P
<cyphase> anavim, all of them
<reign> onkarshinde ifconfig only lists lo
<cyphase> just like they support multiple 'p's
<cyphase> and multiple 'f's
<cyphase> etc
<cyphase> ;)
<darker-shadow> ok what now?
<reign> ifconfig eth0 up, finds no device
<Zoo-> what do I mean.. I mean catch ya later.. I got stuff to study
<topyli> reign: i have the same chip, and it works good. not that that's any consolation. just fyi :)
<reign> yes i know thats why im quite stuck, it SHOULD be working heh
<onkarshinde> reign: If you are in GUI then go to System->Administration->Networking Check if you see your card
<darker-shadow> again "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<reign> onkarshinde i checked that, no card just ppp interface
<onkarshinde> slashx1896: what do tou wnat to learn?
<onkarshinde> reign: starnge
<reign> ok, possible my card has strangly stopped working ?
<topyli> reign: sure it's possible. boot from a live cd and see if it works
<slashx1896> hmm
<slashx1896> something intresting and cool about ubuntu
<reign> yeah i tried that too topyli, didnt detect it
<cYcLoNeZz> slashx1896 why ubuntu specifically ? why not other distros ?
<topyli> reign: but that's a breezy live cd right? maybe some other distro might
<fdelacruz> hi any roblem with the repo?
<slashx1896> i wish i could get my ipod working.. but i tryed plenty of times gtkpod just wont read it
<reign> ok i see your point
<onkarshinde> slashx1896: Have you ever tried running two GUI sessions at same time? Applications->System Tools->New Login in a nested window
<reign> ill try with my older version
<slashx1896> cause this is a ubuntu room... and i just got unbuntu 2 days ago
<topyli> reign: like a system rescue mini distro like "system rescue cd-rom"
<cYcLoNeZz> slashx1896 .. so your first linux system ?
<fdelacruz> I update my systems with apt-get update and I got some errors with some erepo
<onkarshinde> fdelacruz: paste your errors in pastebin
<cYcLoNeZz> fdelacruz is it gpg error ?
<reign> k brb ill try that
<slashx1896> cyclonezz, yea this is my frist linux system. i got some stuff done in 2 days lol
<darker-shadow> he still saw that the "xserver-xsorg" is not installed
<topyli> reign: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<slashx1896> onkarshinde, wats the advantage?
<darker-shadow> say*
<Madpilot> later, all
<onkarshinde> slashx1896: I use it sometimes. I just thought you wanted some cool thing.
<reign> hmm brb
<onkarshinde> darker-shadow: I asked you to install it.
<slashx1896> onkarshindemm yeah im just wondering if there was an advantage
<mt_holden_ss> slashx1986> u can dual boot xp and ubuntu
<cYcLoNeZz> slashx1896 there is ... no need to log out before logging in as another user
<mt_holden_ss> use xp for itunes and xp apps
<slashx1896> i dont see New login in a nested window
<RancidLM> hey .. how hard is  it to compile a kernel in ubuntu.. iv never compiled a kernel before.. for i was warned to do it as a suse user?
<mt_holden_ss> use linux for linux purpoes
<slashx1896> nvm
<slashx1896> lol
<slashx1896> i c it
<slashx1896> cyclonezz: yeah... but im the only one who uses this pc
<fdelacruz> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ is this the site for pastebin?
<ajmitch__> RancidLM: do you have a reason to?
<onkarshinde> fdelacruz: yes
<cYcLoNeZz> slashx1896 cool things are rarely useful .. :P
<RancidLM> ajmitch: the current kernel im running was compiled with gcc3 rather then 4
<ajmitch__> RancidLM: for a good reason
<onkarshinde> slashx1896: there are some very good apps. Like gaim (if you have never used before), totem, then there is something called gdesklets
<topyli> RancidLM: that's no reason :)
<RancidLM> and i heard that theres a speed diffrince with a custome compiled kernel
<ajmitch__> RancidLM: why would that drive you to recompile?
<ajmitch__> ah, more urban legends :)
<RancidLM> speed.. performance
<RancidLM> ..
<topyli> RancidLM: i heard that too, around 1999 or so
<ajmitch__> just because you compile it yourself, doesn't make it automatically faster
<ajmitch__> and compiling with gcc4 is more likely to get you stability issues
<RancidLM> ok.. really i just wanna be the smart at my lug.. ok.. the truth is out..lol jk
<slashx1896> i used all of them but gdesklets
<topyli> RancidLM: it's a useful exercise of course, go ahead
<onkarshinde> slashx1896: gdesklets is similar to Apple's Dashboard widgets
<ompaul> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5216  anyone care to help me kill that package?
<topyli> except gdesklets are (used to be?) intolerable resource hogs
<Almindor> how do I re-install a package with adept??
<slashx1896> i changed what i want, not something cool but something usefull :P
<topyli> Almindor: apt-get install --reinstall foo
<ompaul> Almindor, sudo apt-get install packagename
<Almindor> that's not with adept :)
<slashx1896> i would want to learn to dualboot, but i delted my windows xp partitions... accidently why installing ubuntu
<topyli> Almindor: what is adept?
<robotgeek> ompaul: weird. dpkg -l | grep epiphany . compiled package?
<ajmitch__> topyli: kde synaptic equivalent
<onkarshinde> ompaul: never use dpkg direct to uninstall packages. use apt-get instead
<raphink> Almindor: I beleive you're not in the right place to ask about adept -> #kubuntu
<Almindor> the "oh so cool new" graphical package manager which is in as it seems pretty incompetent
<Almindor> I'll do it with apt
<onkarshinde> ompaul: and you can try pressing Ctrl+C to stop that
<ompaul> ii  epiphany-browser                      1.8.2-0ubuntu1
<raphink> Almindor: adept if for kde, go ask on #kubuntu
<robotgeek> sudo apt-get remove epiphany-browser ?
<topyli> Almindor: if it'a anything like synaptic, the right click menu gives a reinstall option. it's also in the "package" menu
<ompaul> robotgeek, that makes sense
<Almindor> no
<Almindor> it has only "keep, uninstall"
<topyli> Almindor: i guess it's too young. give it a couple of years :)
<raphink> topyli: it's not like synaptic, it's a different approach, and I don't think it supports reinstall so far
<raphink> it's very new
<robotgeek> ompaul: it's weird that dpkg -P worked? there's something else called epiphany?
* raphink would like to see a finkcommander-like app on ubuntu someday
<mt_holden_ss> would konfabulator work gor ubuntu
<robotgeek> ompaul: epiphany - Clone of BoulderDash Game
<topyli> oh yeah, i was thinking about kynaptic? there is such a thing?
<ompaul> robotgeek, it worked
<robotgeek> ompaul: :)
<raphink> robotgeek: that or the epiphany package doesn't remove files properly
<darker-shadow> i configured the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" again
<topyli> robotgeek: try epiphany-browser
<ompaul> topyli, I did it is gone I am now happy
<raphink> topyli: kynaptic is not good. there's kpackage too
<robotgeek> topyli: not me, ompaul. i guess it's fixed now
<mt_holden_ss> konfabulator?
<ReleaseX> when i play videos in firefox the clip just goes white
<jonathon> anyone know anything about gstreamer?
<reign> well i dont seem to have an older live cd here , but the breezy live cd doesnt detect my network card :/
<onkarshinde> jonathon: what do you want to know?
<jonathon> onkarshinde: i upgraded my distro from hoary to breezy and now my gstreamer doesnt work it says run gst-register but it doesnt exist
<onkarshinde> jonathon: I suppose it is 'gstregister'
<topyli> reign: first of all, it's a hotplug bug to be reported. then you could dig in to /etc/modprobe.d and start debugging :)
<reign> well im not greatly clued up on how to do all that topyli
<jonathon> onkarshinde damn how obvious was that.... its gst-register-0.8
<jonathon> thanks for the idea
<aleitner> does anybody know of a simple method to install banshee 0.9.12 that does not involve uninstalling f-spot or compiling from source?
<aleitner> (for breezy, that is :)
<PerOxyd> hello
<topyli> reign: hey! i think a colleague with the same chip on her laptop had the same problem after upgrade. never solved it, rescued an old mac powerbook and installed breezy there.
<topyli> reign: but that's a laptop. i'm not sure the chip is exactly the same as mine
<reign> topyli in the GUI: if i go to device manager, it does actually list the network card
<reign> does that mean anything ?
<reign> but driver is unknown
<topyli> reign: IIRC it showed up for her too, but she never got an ip address from the university dhcp servers
<reign> i guess ill get another network card, what would you recomend ?
<reign> what make etc..
<darker-shadow> onkarshinde, i installed "xserver-xorg" and "xserver-xsorg"
<topyli> reign: actually it even showed up on her system-admin-network dialog too
<reign> oh mine doesnt show there
<darker-shadow> it's still not working but now it's frozen.
<topyli> reign: an older, big-name card. no clones
<Elektrochelovek> biesas.adminas.net/~justinas/video/extreme-holly-puke-guzzle-trailer.wmv
<Elektrochelovek> ;] ] 
<Elektrochelovek> haha
<Elektrochelovek> good video, watch when eating
<reign> 3com ?
<topyli> for example, yeah
<onkarshinde> darker-shadow: what do you mean by frozen?
<reign> k, is there no modules i can download maybe for my card ?
<topyli> reign: not really, it uses the module you have
<stevejesus> oh goody.  Ive got aol 5.0 on ubuntu 64.  haha
<darker-shadow> when the linux load him self the screen does shut him self, that all.
<NoobieDoobieDo> Anyone get Firefox 1.5 yet ?
<onkarshinde> NoobieDoobieDo: read topic
<darker-shadow> i must go now sorry bye. (back 1-2 hours)
<onkarshinde> darker-shadow: I am not understanding the problem at all. sorry can't help you.
<NoobieDoobieDo> onkarshinde, That doesn't mean someone hasn't been able to use it.
<NoobieDoobieDo> Just trying to see if anyone had tried it.
<onkarshinde> NoobieDoobieDo: I am using it on Windows. But I am sure you are not asking for that
<NoobieDoobieDo> Any big differences from the last version ?
<darker-shadow> the screen is shut down, when the linux load him self. that is the problem
<onkarshinde> NoobieDoobieDo: quite big, http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/releases/1.5.html
<NoobieDoobieDo> onkarshinde, I'd already read that but thanks. I was wanting a hands on account.
<NoobieDoobieDo> Like, does the browsing feel faster ?
<onkarshinde> darker-shadow: what display card? Did you mess with xorg.conf?
<topyli> anybody know of a graphical eq for gstreamer?
<cyphase> anyone know where i can get screenshots of the OS X installer?
<cyphase> eq?
<topyli> equalizer
<onkarshinde> NoobieDoobieDo: It is faster. drag n drop tabs. auto update.
<cyphase> ah
<onkarshinde> NoobieDoobieDo: faster because FF 1.5 is based on Gecko 1.8, while 1.0.x was based on Gecko 1.7
<mt_holden_ss> wat do u guys use ubuntu for?
<darker-shadow> i configed the xorg.conf , so i mess with him yes
<mt_holden_ss> can google desktop work on ubuntu?
<Elektrochelovek> mt_holden_ss: for everything;] 
<cyphase> mt_holden_ss, no
<mt_holden_ss> damm
<cyphase> mt_holden_ss, what do you need from google desktop
<NoobieDoobieDo> onkarshinde, IC.  I just dl'd it. Don't have to install it and so on, just run the ./firefox.  I like that.
<cyphase> search?
<fdelacruz> sr heres my first encounter error when updating my system check this link http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5218
<topyli> mt_holden_ss: use beagle
<cyphase> there's Beagle
<cyphase> yea
<darker-shadow> with the order: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mt_holden_ss> just wanted to have a search bar at the top
<scanwinder> does anyone know what channel i should go in 2 get some help setting up my 5.1 channel surround sound?(i cant seem 2 get linux to play nicely with my soundcard)
<cyphase> you can
<cyphase> deskbar-applet
<topyli> mt_holden_ss: deskbar-applet searches all sorts of web services, and beagle
<onkarshinde> mt_holden_ss: try beagle
<topyli> mt_holden_ss: and it launches gnome apps too
<mt_holden_ss> ok ill try beagle
<darker-shadow> i must go now for two/one hours.
<onkarshinde> scanwinder: And what is problem exactly?
<fdelacruz> sr this my second error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5219
<mt_holden_ss> im about to re-formatt
<mt_holden_ss> 95% finished download of ubuntu 5.10
<scanwinder> onkarshinde: well im ony getting sound through the front right speaker and the sub
<onkarshinde> darker-shadow: perhaps you chose too high resolutions which are not supported by your monitor.
<scanwinder> onkarshinde: ive tried messing around in alsa mixer but cant get it to work
<eth42> does anyone know where bugs for the core distribution of 5.04 should be filed? malone or bugzilla?
<onkarshinde> scanwinder: see if your card is supported here http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
<Hobbsee> !tell eth42 about bug
<onkarshinde> eth42: for 5.04 it is bugzilla. But why don't you just upgrade to 5.10?
<eth42> well, I will soon
<scanwinder> onkarshinde: it is supported
<NoobieDoobieDo> How can you tell what version of Ubuntu your using ?
<eth42> onkarshinde: but if there's a bug that may also be a problem for others
<eth42> Hobbsee: thanks
<mt_holden_ss> clcik system the about
<Hobbsee> eth42: no problems
<onkarshinde> fdelacruz: try changing mirror
<mt_holden_ss> click system then about ubuntu it should tell u wat  version u got
<Jowi> hello all. compiling kernel 2.6.12. all goes well. However, the graphics driver cle266 is missing. anyone know why?
<onkarshinde> scanwinder: have you enabled alsa as default architecture for sound? System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector ?
<fdelacruz> onkarshinde how can I change mirror or where can I get other mirror
<NoobieDoobieDo> hi all
<scanwinder> onkarshinde: yes its the default architecture
<onkarshinde> fdelacruz: mirror list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive changing: 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and disable (add #) deb-src lines.
* cyphase loves Ubuntu
<cyphase> :)
<onkarshinde> scanwinder: there is a speaker icon to upper right of desktop. Right click it, select Open Volum control. See if all the channels are enabled.
<fdelacruz> k i wil try it thank
<scanwinder> onkarshinde: yes, ive enabled them all, yet i still dont get sound with all of them
<onkarshinde> scanwinder: I don't know very well about multi channel systems. may be it is hardware problem.
<Jowi> i found a patch for via dri and cle266 but that patch only applies to a 2.6.12 and not the 2.6.12-10 that is apted with ubuntu
<scanwinder> onkarshinde: ok..... i mite try it in windows....just for troubleshooting purposes
<fdelacruz> onkarshinde I already disable the deb-src thing and still got same error
<onkarshinde> fdelacruz: fter disabling deb-src did you do 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<fdelacruz> yup
<purplefeltangel> i am getting no sound in wmv; can someone tell me how to fix this?
<WildPenguin> NoobieDoobieDo, 'lsb_release -r' to check ubuntu's version
<NoobieDoobieDo> WildPenguin, Thank you.
<Badm4n> i'm using ubuntu 5.10 .... how to make my own login picture ? ( i only can change slash screen with my own pic ... ) now i want to change my login screen ... how do that
<onkarshinde> purplefeltangel: what are you using to play it?
<purplefeltangel> onkarshinde: tried in both totem and mplayer
<onkarshinde> purplefeltangel: have you installed totem-xine and w32codecs?
<purplefeltangel> onkarshinde: yes
<onkarshinde> fdelacruz: sorry, can't treally help you. Just try changing mirrors and doing apt-get update until you don't get any problem.
<onkarshinde> purplefeltangel: then may be file is not good.
<purplefeltangel> onkarshinde: i dont know about that. its from a forum, and is a fandub of an anime, so obviously people were commenting on the sound . . .
<onkarshinde> Badm4n: go to System->Preferences. There must be something as login photo or about me.
<Badm4n> login photo is that tha wallpaper ubuntu for login screen ? or just icon of user ?
<onkarshinde> Badm4n: I am not remembering exactly
<fdelacruz> onkarshinde k thanks but but actually sr before I encounter that I already update my other other system, I update about 11am so 3 hrs after that I encounter so conclude that the repos is the problem but anyway I will try it tom hope it will be successful thaank
<WildPenguin> Badm4n, neither
<Badm4n> OneFix_Work:
<Badm4n> WildPenguin: onkarshinde : hmmm it should be tar.gz :( how to put my jpg into it
<WildPenguin> Badm4n, swap current theme background with new pic, but ensure they have the same name
* Badm4n just open the login screen ... and there is what i mean ... but i can put my .jpg into it
<Jowi> ubotu, tell me about splash
<WildPenguin> Badm4n, installed themes go to /usr/share/gdm/themes - in dir of the current theme, replace the background image with your own (should be in same format or you will need to edit the xml)
<guillem101> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<Badm4n> i c
<Badm4n> thx i'll try it now
<hadi> real player doesn't work! ( sound is locked by another process)
<deFrysk> Badm4n, or install gtweakui
<calamari> hi.. Installing firefox gives me this error.. is it serious?: Updating mozilla-firefox chrome registry...E: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/installed-extensions.txt still present. Registration might have gone wrong.
<deFrysk> calamari, firefox1.5 ?
<hadi> calamari.. yeah me too
<calamari> DeFrysk: yeah
<deFrysk> i had it too but only on first boot
<N6REJ> I'm trying to use "bittorrent 4.0" to download the amd64 dvd iso and its just sitting there doing nothing... is this normal?
<calamari> okay cool
<deFrysk> calamari, just click ok , wont happen again
<calamari> then I suppose I've successfully created a firefox 1.5.0 .deb :)
<calamari> that was quite the adventure
<guillem101> N6REJ, IMHO, let it be a while....
<hadi> Seveas, i use sarge how can i switch to ubuntu?
<calamari> do you think anyone else would be interested in having a deb version of 1.5 ?
<N6REJ> guillem101: should it have a green triangle?
<Hobbsee> calamari: not sure how you would have created a deb, but that seems to be an error that happens a fair bit
<calamari> Hobbsee: through a lot of work :)
<Hobbsee> calamari: did you really also compile it with a makefile and all that?
<calamari> nope
* deFrysk used a wiki howto for firefox1.5
<N6REJ> is there a version of ubuntu that support OLD hardware.  I've got an ancient p2-350 i850 controller and S3Virge agp that aren't working in breezy...
<calamari> just extracted the files and combined things with the 1.0.7 deb
<calamari> tweaking to get it right
<Hobbsee> er, ok then...
<deFrysk> I used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for firefox1.5
<calamari> I wrote a script to automate the process
<Hobbsee> deFrysk: that's a way easier way to do it lol
<hadi> DOES ANYONE HAVE AN IDEA ABOUT SWITCHG FROM SARGE TO UBUNTU?
<deFrysk> Hobbsee, sure is ;)
<calamari> since afaik, I can't legally distribute my deb
<deFrysk> hadi, my ears pop :!
<calamari> deFrysk: yeah.. I guess the only real difference is that I have a package installed
<WildPenguin> hadi, what do you want to know?
<ktogias> Hi, Is firefox 1.5 going to come to ubuntu repositories as an update or backport?
<vbgunz> !help
<calamari> ktogias: yes
<hadi> WildPenguin, can i just add ubuntu's repository and update?
<calamari> ktogias: In the meantime, you can do  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion  or I've also created a deb package creation tool
<WildPenguin> hadi, generally not a good idea
<BigKahuna> Anyone has trouble mounting fat16 USB thumb drives?
<ktogias> Thanks calamari, I have already 1.5 installed in my account (not system wide) as wiki suggests...
<hadi> WildPenguin, why?
<WildPenguin> version compatibility is a probem, and if the idea is to completely change from debian to ubuntu, best to do it safe
<hadi> WildPenguin, safe u mean just backup, remove debian, install ubuntu?
<Myrtti> best way to install Linux is to keep /home on a different partition ;.)
<topyli> upgrade from debian woody might work since it's so old. sarge i'm more sceptical
<kania> hi, I'm a Windows guy trying to install libgdiplus for mono testing
<kania> how do I install it via apt-get ?
<stevejesus> kania, apt-get install nameofpackage   im not sure if that one is available
<Badm4n> pplz :D thx
<Badm4n> it's works
<Badm4n> only neeh to change the .png
<Badm4n> thx alot
<stevejesus> anyone know where i can find a good howto on making a deb?
<kania> how can I list available packages ?
<Hobbsee> kania: apt-cache search, or synaptic
<kania> ok, I try it now
<hadi> how can i create a partion without formating my hd
<stevejesus> googling is unsuccessful, need a good howto for making debs
<topyli> stevejesus: google vor "debian new maintainers guide"
<LinuxN00bie> hello ppl
<stevejesus> topyli, thank you so much
<kania> ok, done... Thanks Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> kania: no problems
<LinuxN00bie> everytime when i startup my ubuntu hoary there's an "Error! Failed to initialize HAL!" ...can anybody plz tell me how to solve this?
<kania> Cool, I have a WinForm running on Linux !!!
<kania> Amazing :-)
<Badm4n> why my ubuntu always set default back to default setting when i log off ... did i must [x] save current setting every time i logoff / reboot ?
<LinuxN00bie> everytime when i startup my ubuntu hoary there's an "Error! Failed to initialize HAL!" ...can anybody plz tell me how to solve this?
<mp3god> http://www.westroo.com/blah/
<LinuxN00bie> and everytime when I boot, I can see "Starting web server (Apache 2)....[OK] " but when I type "localhost" in my browser, it doesn't connect, I hv to type "sudo killall apache2" then "sudo apache2" to start the server again
<boo> hey
<boo> i need some help
<boo> i just installed ubuntu, and my res is stuck at 640x480
<boo> any other res. is unavailable
<mp3god> download all u want http://www.westroo.com/blah/
<Jowi> LinuxN00bie: hal might not be started. "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 start"
<boo> can anyone help ;/
<Mart> when i try to install nvidia graphics drivers i get telling me it cannot find the kernel-source.
<Jowi> LinuxN00bie: on my system (breezy) the dbus is /etc/init.d/dbus start
<boo> my resolution is stuck on 640x480
<LinuxN00bie> hmm
<Mart> how do i know which source it needs?
<redxninja> I have a question
<Hobbsee> redxninja: just ask it...
<redxninja> when I restart the computer, it says that stopping deferred excecution scheduler failed
<Jowi> ubotu, tell boo about resolution
<vbgunz> A plugin I am trying to build for Gaim I believe has failed. It stated a warning about GTK+ and when I searched Synaptic for it, so many hits came back (no GTK+), I just went ahead... The plugin isn't working so I messed up... How do I get GTK+?
<redxninja> can someone tell what is a deferred excecution scheduler is?
<Hobbsee> vbgunz: apt-cache search gtk dev
<calamari> hmm.. certain things do seem to be broken with installing 1.5 that way.. can't open links from xchat anymore
<vbgunz> hobbsee is that all?
<mp3god> http://www.westroo.com/blah/
<Wildpenguin_> Mart, are you using .deb or the .bin binary?
<LinuxN00bie> "Error! Failed to initialize HAL" always appear when I login
<Hobbsee> vbgunz: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<vbgunz> Hobbsee: this is what returns: GTK+ 2.0 is required to build ignorance; please make sure you have the GTK+ development headers installed.
<Hobbsee> vbgunz: had to find the right file first!
<Hobbsee> that should do it, the libgtk2.0-dev
<vbgunz> Hobbsee: thank you very much, I hope this works!
<LinuxN00bie> Jovi, Hal is already started
<Hobbsee> vbgunz: no problems, i tried compiling firefox with it this morning, and it seemed ok
<LinuxN00bie> "Error! Failed to initialize HAL" still appears
<NanoBCN28> hi people. I'd like to make security copies of ps2 games dvds, anyone here has done it?
<Wildpenguin_> LinuxN00bie, what is the output from 'hald'?
<calamari> ktogias: still here?
<redxninja> nobody?
<Jowi> LinuxN00bie: then i don't know what can be wrong. dbus should take care of hal.
<vbgunz> so it is called libgtk2.0... why couldn't they just tell me that :P... Searching for GTK+ in Synaptic was a pain and a hassle..
<LinuxN00bie> wildpenguin_ nothing..
<Hobbsee> vbgunz: nah, apt-cache search works way better, and it was always going to be a lib, have gtk in it, and was likely to end in -dev for the development files - that doesnt leave too many possibilities
<calamari> ktogias: does right clicking this link, and choosing "Open in web browser" work for you?  http://kidsquid.com/
<alissah> i got my winmodem installed but there is no sound when i dial out.  even used the command ATL3M1DT... to dial by hand, but no sound?  am i missing something obvious?
<vbgunz> Hobbsee: man... I think this isn't going to work... one sec please
<LinuxN00bie> there's no output from "hald" then i typed it in the terminal
<Hobbsee> vbgunz: sure, but my experience is pretty limited with compiling for gtk, seeing as i use kde...
<N6REJ> how can I make ubuntu search for installed printers?
<Jowi> vbgunz: "sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev" should do it
<vbgunz> Hobbsee: I understand. one sec, I hope this works... am going ahead with it now
<vbgunz> Jowi: thanks!
* xota saluda!
<LinuxN00bie> now my problem is that i get "Error! Failed to initialize HAL!" and whenever i put in my CDs, it won't automount, besides that, i wonder if that is related to my apache2 server won't start, although I can see "starting web server (apache2)...[ok] " something like that on bootup
<LinuxN00bie> but whenever i type "localhost' in my browser it just won't connect, i hv to sudo killall apache2, then sudo apache2 again to make it work
<Kamping_Kaiser> LinuxN00bie: tried putting your public ip in?
<LinuxN00bie> ye it work...lol thx
<LinuxN00bie> what bout HAL
<Jowi> LinuxN00bie: this might be a longshot, but try it: "sudo hald --daemon=yes"
<LinuxN00bie> Jowi, it still won't automount
<Jowi> ok... oh well :-)
<LinuxN00bie> well, automount or not, i don't really care, but i really don't like the "Error! Failed to initialize HAL!" everytime I start my ubuntu hoary
<LinuxN00bie> that's the most annoying thing lol
<Zukero> switch to breezy :)
<LinuxN00bie> zukero, yea but ... can SCIM work nicely on breezy?
<Zukero> whats SCIM ?
<LinuxN00bie> the input method thing
<ApesMa> I'm following the Linux Wacom project's instructions for setup, but am stumped at the GIMP configuration part--it says "no extended input devices" when I try.  Where should I look next?
<Zukero> i don't have a clue
<LinuxN00bie> Zukero, www.scim-im.org
<LinuxN00bie> how i wish that "Error! Failed to initialize HAL!" "nag sceen" can juz disappear by itself
<dragoonz> hey, I was wondering if I could get ethernet over USB male-male cord
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, IIRC
<dragoonz> ah
<dragoonz> any reason why not?
<boo> jowi thanks a ton
<boo> :)
<Jowi> boo: you're welcome
<boo> one more question though, i have windows on another drive, and i cant see the files.  i could with suse (it was under a folder in file system called windows)
<LinuxN00bie> hey guys, nobody really know how to solve the "Error! Failed to initialize HAL!" problem? I
<dragoonz> boo: you have to mount the ntfs partition
<boo> what would i use to do that
<Jowi> I finally found a special 2.6.12 kernel and a epia patch that seems to work. compiling now (crosses fingers)
<dragoonz> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1886.html
<Jowi> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> well, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<allison> can someone help me with audio player ?
<pawan> where are the optional deb files stored after install?
<allison> :)
<allison> PJ ?
<pawan> allie?
<bimberi> pawan: /var/cache/apt/archives     most likely
<allison> Is that PJ ?
<siorai> lol
<pawan> bimberi: moinmoin-common doesn't keep its deb there.
<allison> Pawan > PJ
<siorai> Everytime I see a female name on IRC, I'll always think of the bash.org quote, "I'm skinny for an IRC chick" hahahah
<pawan> allie: yup. like in pyjamas
<allison> lol
<allison> shit
<allison> how r u doin ?
<scanwinder> is there a way 2 reset everything in alsa-mixer to defaults?
<bimberi> pawan: less likely then :P
<allison> > mir here
<orso> ubuntu es el mejor
<siorai> how am _I_ doing?
<pawan> mirak: whoa. You picked up an ubuntu cd?
<allison> lol
<allison> I downloaded it
<allison> lol
<xored> hello. I used dss authorisation with my server under windows through putty. Now iam on debian and iam wonder how to connect to the server. ssh -i keyfile etc fails on the parafrase. But as i edited the file, the ppk file is just for putty. How to get a file which is ready for ssh under debain ?
<pawan> allison : over that crappy link?
<allison> someone told me that it took three months to get the cd mailed, even if I signed up for the freebies
<Zukero> LinuxN00bie : it looks awesome, i'm learning japanese
<osfameron> xored: you mean like ssh-keygen ?
<allison> puhlease > I have adsl now
<dragoonz> anyone know of a large channel for windows support?
<Zukero> it would be good for me
<allison> ;)
<LinuxN00bie> Zukero, lol
<osfameron> it took a little under 2 months iirc
<siorai> where do the cds get shipped?
<mahangu> allison, i got mine in under a month
<mahangu> allison, and im in sri lanka
<allison> 3 days into ubuntu
<LinuxN00bie> Zukero, me...need it to input chinese characters
<chema> In my business is vey improtant de estetic of aou computer. To port my system to linux, y need put like background one movie. In windows its easy, its posible with linux?
<siorai> WTF? nooooo X-chat auto corrects my "teh"s and turns em into 'the'
<pawan> allison : wow. what a heroine. Order a cd anyway
<allison> mahangu > ain't it good !!
<allison> I did
<LinuxN00bie> Zukero, i dunno but they say scim is not really good on breezy
<pawan> allison : well, I guess I'd better help you with sound, since I got you into ubuntu anyway.
<allison> but I guess its gonna be next year that I will get it
<allison> hahaha
<Zukero> LinuxN00bie : i'll check that on my breezy later (this evening maybe (now :12:30))
<mahangu> alindeman, oh, i thought you were complaining :)
<xored> osfameron: i just generated a dss key to that time. I dont know exactly. Iam using key authentication with paraphrase, so dss, right ?
<Zukero> i'll tell you if i manage to do something good
<allison> PJ > u know what Ish did help me to config the sound...n then it was working on and off..................
<LinuxN00bie> Zukero, good luck installing it on breezy :D
<siorai> Where do the cds get shipped from?
<boo> trying to mount a ntfs part, when i type in sudo mount -t ntfs /win/c /dev/hda1 it says mount point does not exist
<Zukero> but i have other stuff to install first (cvs version of e17)
<allison> and then suse cud not detect the audio card after update
<LinuxN00bie> lol
<Hobbsee> boo: mkdir /win/c
<allison> PJ > really frustrating it was !
* Zukero currently using breezy repo for it
<Hobbsee> boo: sudo mkdir /win/c
<boo> already have it
<boo> im not sure if hda1 is right
<pawan> ok, but x is running now in breezy, right?
<chema> there are some chane to talk about this themes?
<allison> Pj > now I am trying to figure out which player to install to play mp3s !!!
<LinuxN00bie> >>>>>>>>>>>>>"Error! Failed to initialize HAL!" <<<<<<<<<<<<
<pawan> allison : xmms is the old staple, like winamp.
<Jowi> boo: "sudo fdisk -l" should give you clear info
<boo> what exactly does hda1 mean?  disk one?
<boo> ok
<allison> pj > I have xmms
<allison> but it ain't working
<boo> shit your smart
<boo> oh
<boo> lol hda instead of hdd
<Jowi> boo: hda is your entire harddisk. hda1 is first partition, hda2 second and so on...
<pawan> allison : ok, so, does alsamixer do anything (from command line) ?
<mahangu> alindeman, have you tried killing the sound daeomon?
<boo> ah  so if its not partitioned its hdd?
<mahangu> allison, killall esd
<mahangu> in the shell
<mahangu> also XMMS needs to be set to the correct sound card
<boo> says /windows/C is not a block device
<calamari> there.. I've added my ff 1.50 deb creator tool to the wiki :)
<allison> PJ > I have configured any audio/sound card, as yet ...ubuntu has detected all during the install .....
<Jowi> boo: no, generally you must specify a partition.
<allison> have not I mean
<pawan> allison: yup, like mahangu says
<Jowi> check that fdisk -l to see which one is the ntfs one
<boo> it says /dev/hdd1 is
<allison> PJ > I need to understand this repository installation of extras better !! :(
<pawan> allison: ok, from command: dpkg -s esd     - if it says not installed , is good.
<Jowi> boo: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /win/c
<allison> mahungu > Xmms gave me the headaches in suse ! lol
<pawan> allison: nah. you just install and remove packages from system->administration->synaptic
<xored> osfameron: can you help ?`
<mahangu> allison, xmms rocks for me. most simple audio player ive used. i guess i also like it b/c of its similarities to winamp 1.x
<boo> you do not have permission to view the contents
<boo> =/
<pawan> allison: the dpkg line I told you was just a simple short cut to tell me the status of esd.
<Jowi> boo, check this link out:
<Jowi> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> [windowsdrives]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Jowi> that will save you some time
<allison> PJ >Package `esd' is not installed and no info is available.
<allison> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<allison> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<osfameron> xored: oh, I usually get confused myself
<mahangu> allison, do a killall esd, what do you get?
<mahangu> in the console
<osfameron> xored: I usually man ssh-keygen
<pawan> allison: kewl. so esd is not to be worried about. Now we tackle the set-to-correct-sound device in xmms
<allison> I haven't done the kill esd....just ran the dpkg -s esd....
<allison> PJ > alright
<LinuxN00bie> guys, i'm installing ubuntu hoary on a very old pentium 199Mhz, and my question is, can it run smoothly??
<osfameron> xored: you have to put your private key in .ssh/authorized_keys or something, the public one on the server you connect to.  But I always have to reread the manpage to check, sorry
<xored> osfameron:  thank you
<mahangu> LinuxN00bie, should be able to, but with a light window manager. also, why not use breezy?
<mahangu> LinuxN00bie, you can use IceWM or fluxbox or something similar
<pawan> allison : oh, yeah, and you need to make sure no other sound programme is running, ie trying to grab the sound. I don't think there will be anything, but make sure you don't have something like two or three xmmss trying to run at the same time
<LinuxN00bie> mahangu thx, coz i hv only the hoary cd
<allison> PJ > none open at the mo
<mahangu> pawan, if she kills the esd i doubt it'l be a problem?
<mahangu> pawan, unless XMMS died ungracefully(my coinage :)
<allison> haha
<mahangu> LinuxN00bie, well get a breezy one? download an .iso?
<Jowi> need to see if the new kernel works. bbl
<pawan> mahangu : she doesn't even have esd there : dpkg -s esd showed not installed.
<LinuxN00bie> mahangu, i need scim to be running
<allison> PJ > thats right
<mahangu> pawan, which is wierd, since breezy/hoary install by default iirc
<mahangu> LinuxN00bie, and...?
<boo> ok it works.  will it appear on startup now?
<leboo> am I doing something wrong? Error creating feature "file:/usr/lib/eclipse/features/org.eclipse.jdt.source_3.1.1/". [/usr/lib/eclipse/features/org.eclipse.jdt.source_3.1.1/feature.xml (No such file or directory)] 
<pawan> mahangu: ulp. maybe it is lurking under a funny name. Lemme check.
<LinuxN00bie> mahangu, can scim be installed and used in breezy just like as it is in hoary?
<mahangu> pawan, libesd0
<vbgunz> anybody here use IRChelper or Ignorance for Gaim?
<LinuxN00bie> i'm installing ubuntu and when i tried to parition my drive, it fails
<LinuxN00bie> why???
<intelikey> !info scim
<ubotu> scim: (Smart Common Input Method platform), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.0.2-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1240 kB, Installed size: 3224 kB
<NoobieDoobieDo> LinuxN00bie, Does it deliver an error message?
<pawan> mahangu : what about esound ?
<mahangu> allison, check if libesd0 is installed
<mahangu> it should be
<pawan> allison: dpkg -s libesd0
<pawan> allison: and dpkg -s esound       too
<allison> LinuxN00bie > be very careful .....I wiped out my entire XP OS and all the files with it !!!! :(
<boo> uggg crap no codecs :(
<pawan> allison: kewl.
<allison> Pj > checking now
<boo> haha allison i just did that
<mahangu> pawan, yeah esound looks possible too
<cantona> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: (high-quality office productivity suite), section universe/editors, is optional. Version: 1.1.5-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6707 kB, Installed size: 28920 kB
<LinuxN00bie> NoobieDoobieDo, yeap, wait a sec...i need to get to the partitioning screen
<LinuxN00bie> allison, nah..my files are not important lol
<boo> ok im a complete noob, i need to know how to install a codec. i have a few .so and .h files, and an install.sh file.  what do i do =/
<Hobbsee> !tell boo about multimedia
<mahangu> boo, what's the codec? i think you can just get the w32codecs package for most
<allison> well > thankfully most of my real important stuff are uploaded > whew !!
<boo> i need everything i think
<boo> where is the package
<allison> PJ > Package `libesd0' is not installed and no info is available.
<pawan> allison: can you do an lspci and remind me what soundcard you have there?
<allison> ok
<mahangu> ubotu, tell boo about w32codecs
<Moyang> Hullo~im a comer
<allison> PJ > Package: esound
<allison> Status: install ok installed
<allison> Priority: optional
<allison> Section: sound
<allison> Installed-Size: 100
<allison> Maintainer: Ryan Murray <rmurray@debian.org>
<allison> Architecture: i386
<allison> Version: 0.2.36-1ubuntu5
<allison> Depends: libaudiofile0 (>= 0.2.3-4), libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libesd0 (>= 0.2.35) | libesd-alsa0 (>= 0.2.35), libwrap0, esound-common (>= 0.2.36-1ubuntu5)
<allison> Description: Enlightened Sound Daemon - Support binaries
<allison>  This program is designed to mix together several digitized
<allison>  audio streams for playback by a single device.
<boo> .deb archive type not supported
<boo> =/
<xored> i created to pairs dsa now, called connect and connect.pup. where should i copy the connect ( server ?) and the pub ( client? ) ?
<pawan> allison: don't paste soo much or the bot will throw you off
<allison> Pj > 0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH 6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<allison> Pj > oops....alright :)
<LinuxN00bie> allison, u're gonna get kicked for pasting here :)
<allison> LinuxN00bie > what's the worst that could happen ? ;)
<LinuxN00bie> allison the last time i was here, i pasted only one line, and...nalioth kicked me
<pawan> allison : ok, run alsamixer from the command line and see if volumes are all at 100%
<pawan> allison: I don't want to remove esound just yet.
<intelikey> and not muted ^
<dude2000> does anyone know how difficult it would be to make a triple boot system?  I currently have a dual boot (winxp, mandriva 2005) and I want to try out Ubuntu.  I would like to have the option at bootloader to choose between winxp, mandriva, and Ubuntu.  How difficult is this to do?
<intelikey> no troubble at all.
<allison> Pj > ok....master was almost full
<Zedugh> dude2000, its easy
<allison> some were nil
<allison> PJ > now all of them are 100 %
<LinuxN00bie> dude2000, honestly, it is very very very easy :)
<Zedugh> dude2000, as long as you have the disk space
<dude2000> do I just intall Ubuntu without bootloader, then configure lilo in mandriva?
<Zedugh> dude2000, that will work
<intelikey> dude2000 just make some free space on your hdd for ub to make a new partition on and install,   and yes without boot loader.
<intelikey> so be sure to choose expert install dude2000
<LinuxN00bie> arghh i can't parition my old comp
<marty> dude2000, you can always fix bootloader issues afterwards using ubuntu rescue mode
<intelikey> yes but no need for that marty
<allison> PJ > talk about broadband !! tsk tsk
<dude2000> should I let Ubuntu boot loader take over during installation?
<pawan> allison : yeah, where was I? Oh, yeah, run alsamixer now
<intelikey> installing without changing the boot loader is the eaisest
<allison> Pj > all the volumes r 100 %...atleast the adjustable ones!!
<LinuxN00bie> guys, during the ubuntu hoary installation, i failed to parition my drive, what could possibly go wrong?????!!
<pawan> allison: nah, it's a breezy hardware bug here ;-)
<marty> dude2000, yes i would - it will defintely add an entry for windows - you just then need to add the approriate grub entry for mandriva
<allison> PJ > blame it on the breeze ! haha
<Zedugh> dude2000, you don't need expert mode, but do manually partition. and i don't know about mandriva, but some OSes, like Fedora (and RH) label their partition '/', i don'
<intelikey> dude2000 no just install expert and skip the boot loader.    you are used to lilo  and unless you tell it to ub will not install lilo it will install grub.
<tucoz> Ah, nice topic. Just what I was going to ask.
<marty> dude2000, just copy or print the existing grub/lilo conf for mandriva and jam it into /boot/grub/menu.lst on ubuntu
<pawan> kewl. so esc out of alsamixer and go to xmms
<allison> Pj > alright
<tucoz> Do you happen to know where I could monitor the additions made to dapper?
<pawan> allison: I'm just installing xmms on my box so I can see what's where
<marty> dude2000, i would still give grub a try - it is much more flexiblein the long run (you can tweak settings while at the boot prompt for one)
<boo> i love linux. that is all
<tarzeau> boo: and which is your favourite module?
<[Jonne] > what's the command to show the gnome process monitor?
<intelikey> QUESTION; why the hell are you all trying to get dude2000 to over write his existing boot loader that would work just as good as the one that ub would install  ?
<boo> i dont know what a module is lol
<allison> PJ > ok
<spola> is there any software on linux i can use for incremental backups? I don't want to backup everything everytime ... just the stuff that has changed.
<boo> ive been using linux for about 20 minutes but i love it
<tarzeau> spola: rsync
<LinuxN00bie> lol @ boo
<boo> are there any disk image mounting prgms like daemon tools?
<taga123> yes  is trhere  a  software   that  create  image  and  restore it??
<taga123> yes  is trhere  a  software   that  create  image  and  restore it??
<marty> [Jonne] , gnome-system-monitor
<allison> Pj > perfect.....mp3s working now !!! :)....ty
<tucoz> boo, mount
<tarzeau> taga123: dd
<[Jonne] > tnx
<intelikey> marty you can tweak settings while at the boot prompt from lilo also    duh
<tarzeau> boo: mount
<taga123> i  2nd the motion  spola
<Zedugh> dude2000, you don't need expert mode, but do manually partition. and i don't know about mandriva, but some OSes, like Fedora (and RH) label their partition '/', i don't remember for sure, but ubuntu may too (i think it does by default). If you let multiple partitions have the same label '/', some OSes, (Fedora for sure), initscripts fail, and system won't boot, (I have a 6 or 7 boot system). Ubuntu didn't care about duplicately labeled
<Zedugh>  partitions, but the easiest way to insure no probs, is to specify some label other than '/' during manual paritition
<boo> oh you can mount disks like that too? sweet
<taga123> anybody  knows??
<marty> spola, rsync
<dude2000> I don't care about the boot loader that much, I just want to have the option to choose between windowsxp, mandriva, and ubuntu.
<pawan> allison: huh? wha..? I didn't do anything!!!
<boo> now if i only hadnt deleted my windows partition, i would be so happy right now
<taga123> maty>>   rsync??
<Hobbsee> boo: more people deleting their windows partitions hey?  that's always fun
<marty> intelikey, but you can also scan for files, etc etc
<allison> PJ > I think it must have been one of the alsamixer volumes....its bizarre cos I already tweaked it ...before
<taga123> rsync??
<LinuxN00bie> if i fail to parition a drive, what could possibly go wrong? hardware problem?
<taga123> what is  that??
<tucoz> boo, to mount an iso image do something like this: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<LinuxN00bie> windows...boring
<intelikey> well dude2000 listen to them,  and when you come back asking how to get grub to boot your windows xp  they will tell you.
<spola> is rsync easy to get working ?
<intelikey> !boot
<ubotu> intelikey: I haven't a clue
<tucoz> but you would need to sudo mkdir /mnt/iso before that command though
<taga123> ubotu,plsssss
<ubotu> taga123: What?
<boo> OH SHIT I DELETED STAR WARS
<boo> so much worse than deleting windows
<pawan> allison: kewl. otherwise I was going to wade through the Veritable Plethora<TM> of outputplugin options in xmms, which is really a guessing game.
<taga123> any  software    in linux  that  can create  an image  and  restore it
<boo> oh
<allison> PJ > whew ! lol
<pawan> boo: I hereby allocate a geek medal of the week to you :     *
<LinuxN00bie> -.-'
<pawan> allison: so x works in proper resolution now?
<allison> PJ > next I am gonna try to install mpc ......
<allison> yes
<marty> dude2000, trust me i have installed dual and quad boot ubuntu using grub - it find windows xp autmagicaly everytime
<taga123> software  in linux that create  image and  restore  it
<boo> tucoz what about an .img file?
<LinuxN00bie> if i fail to parition a drive, what could possibly go wrong? hardware problem?
<tucoz> I believe that is the same
<allison> almost everything...unlike suse :)
<tucoz> As img tend to be iso images
<taga123> software  in linux that create  image and  restore  it---anybody???
<boo-geekchampion> :)
<Zedugh> LinuxN00bie, you just won't be able to use the drive
<taga123> not  really..  u  see  in  windows   we use  acronis
<truls> hiya
<boo-geekchampion> hey
<taga123> in linux  is this avialable??
<dude2000> What I would like is the path of least resistance for me:  Insall Ubuntu and have the ability at boot to choose from 3 OS's.  The easiest and quickest way to do that is what I would like.  However, this will lead me to want to try other OS's, and I would be interested in learning how to have boot loader start up many Linux OS's.
<tucoz> boo-geekchampion, that command means that you mount the image as a loopback device, with filesystem iso9660 to the directory /mnt/iso
<allison> PJ> synaptics mouse, hot keys, audio, internet....impeccable for the mo !!!
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie could you describe the problem for me?
<Zedugh> tagal123, yes, let me remember
<taga123> :)))
<taga123> pls  dooo   remember:)
<marty> taga123, http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/1375/
<taga123> surfing
<truls> I notice that since 5.04, it's supposed to be possible to install ubuntu from USB. I have an external usb harddrive, how would I enable that to boot and work as an ubuntu install device?
<taga123> tnx   marty..i owe  you A  BEER:))
<intelikey> dude2000 as you said install bu but edit your existing lilo would be the easiest.
<leboo> #ubuntu-ro
<Zedugh> dude2000, once you learn how to add the third, more will be piece of cake
<leboo> sorry
<soundray> Ubuntu qemu runs dsl-embedded - excellent. I just can't use the mouse. Any hints?
<boo-geekchampion> hmm....this movie will not play due to the current parental level setting of the player
<boo-geekchampion> not cool
<ArDz> personne aurait des liens pour dl des divx (stro forums ou je c pa ?)
<soundray> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie what do you mean 'fail to partition a drive'  ?
<Zedugh> dude2000, grub's advantage is you can edit the boot info at boot time, fix minor problems with grubs equivalent of lilo.conf
<leboo> !ro
<ubotu> No idea, leboo
<leboo> lol
<pawan> allison: I just figured I could do remote admin for your box too if you ever get really desparate. Kewl.
<boo-geekchampion> tucoz, does the mount command work for any type of image? will .bin/cue, .img. .iso ect all work or are there seperate parameters for each
<allison> Pj > I tried to do this yesterday but did not work........
<allison> PJ > prolly have to config more things
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, I'm trying to install ubuntu hoary on a very old pentium 199Mhz, it doesn't hv any cd-rom drive, so i fixed one in, and insert the ubuntu CD, and run the installation
<tucoz> boo-geekchampion, I am not sure. Probably. I advise you to google for that, as it is a very common thing to do.
<soundray> Has anyone got their mouse working in a qemu virtual machine?
<Zedugh> tagal123, look at packages partimage and partimage-doc
<LinuxN00bie> but when it comes to the partitioning step, it failes
<Zedugh> tagal123, look at packages partimage and partimage-doc
<pawan> allison: great. well, don't trust anyone on channel - even if it is someone with my name. Better to use email.
<ffeeddee> hi!!!
<marty> dude2000, if you print out your lilo.conf from mandriva - you can easily add it to grub using the ubuntu config line as an example
<redguy> LinuxN00bie: elaborate on "it fails"
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie alt+f3  and see if it gives a reason for the failure..... or f4 even
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, i'm trying again...see if it works
<allison> PJ> alright.....
<ffeeddee> does someone knows about EPSON-EPL6200L and Kubuntu??
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, redguy, wait a sec
<pawan> allison : wow. I am glad you took up the advice to use ubuntu, and impressed you managed to download and install it.
<redguy> ffeeddee: checked on linuxprinting.org?
<taga123> hey   zed,,marty...so many   typing to  code
<taga123> :))
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie ok and if it fails use  alt+f3 or alt+f4 and see if it gives a reason for the failure.....
<ffeeddee> redguy: yeah!! many times
<marty> dude2000, the main diff is the that grub talks about disks like (hd0,2) which means the same as /dev/hda3
<tucoz> boo-geekchampion, the mount command works for different types of filesystems (iso, ntfs,fat etc). There are a number of different paramters, but the format of the command is the same.
<ffeeddee> downloaded the downloadable but it doesn't work
<ffeeddee> s
<boo-geekchampion> Thanks :)
<redguy> ffeeddee: well, is it supported?
<marty> taga123, but ghost or altiris then ;-)
<boo-geekchampion> mmm i love not having to hit apply
<ffeeddee> that is what linuxprintig said..
<pawan> allison: but the principle behind me being able to do remote admin to your box is that you install sshd. Then I can ssh into your machine and do stuff. Only change your password to something better before you install sshd - I seem to remember you had some particularly pathetic ones, do I don't remember them.
<dude2000> can someone tell me why ubuntu gives a differnt way of partitioning?  I think it's called LVM.  (I recently installed it on a old computer)  It's not the usual root, ext3, swap like other linux distos.
<boo-geekchampion> and is there any docking function?
<boo-geekchampion> im used to having GAIM docked to the right
<allison> PJ> well, If I stuck longer with Suse...I don't know what I would have done...give up prolly
<allison> PJ > I guess u remember....lol
<BigKahuna> what packages are need to use Xine as the defult engine for mp3 playback?
<BigKahuna> needed
<marty> dude2000, LVM is not compulsory - it is a way to allow you exntend and change your volumes without having to reformat
<pawan> allison: hey, let's move to channel #mir
<Zedugh> dude2000,most new distros include LVM, you don't have to use it
<Arinux> hey all
<intelikey> hey Arinux
<marty> dude2000, with lvm you can have say a single 1 terabyte partition spanning 5 x 200GB drives
<boo-geekchampion> OMG my keyboard buttons work!
<marty> (and have 5 x times the risk ;-)
<Arinux> guys i am new to ubuntu can anyone help me with java installation and usage
<dude2000> marty, does this give it the ability to intall a lot more software?
<intelikey> !java
<dude2000> intall
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<marty> Arinux, apt-get install java
<Arinux> it says couldn't find package java
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Boo> how do you integrate gaim with natuilus
<marty> apt-cache search java | less
<Beleys> Poy
<spola> can i change the amount of time gsudo (or whatever asks for my password all the time) remembers my password ?
<marty> apt-get install java-common
<intelikey> spola in /etc/sudoers i think.   'man sudoers '
<marty> spola, use visudo - change 15 to whatever
<dude2000> what I mean to say is, i think the LVM simplifies a linux installation by putting as one partition instead of 3 separate ones that are each limited.  this seems to make it more flexible.
<bimberi> Arinux: (for Java runtime) Applications -> Add Application -> Internet -> More programs... -> Java Web Start 1.4
<spola> thx
<Arinux> no i want the compiler for j2se
<spola> if i put it to 0, will it remember never or always ?
<soundray> marty, don't guess, let Arinux read ubotu's links.
<dipnlik> my friend installed ubuntu but cannot make sudo commands because of a getbyhostname() error. we know that this can be solved by editing the /etc/hosts file, but how can we edit it if we cannot execute sudo commands?
<intelikey> Arinux did you look at the links ubotu posted ^
<mp3god> http://www.westroo.com/blah/
<spola> dipnlik, boot with the install cd and go to a shell ?
<blue-frog> dipnlik, boot in recovery mode
<spola> btw i dont see a 15 in visudo ?
<bimberi> Arinux: ok, Blackdown j2sdk1.4 is available in the multiverse repository
<oskude> spola, me neither :)
<BigMonkey> How can I install some commercial fonts in ubuntu?  I've installed them on Red Hat systems before. Any pointers?
<intelikey> dipnlik you could also boot single
<dipnlik> will ask my friend to try that, spola and blue-frog , thanks
<redguy> spola: try searching for '15' in the sudo manpage
<spola> ok
<oskude> spola, the variable seems to be "timestamp_timeout"
<mp3god> http://www.westroo.com/blah/ - download mp3s figured i share them before i deleted them off my server
<mp3god> you can scan them they are clean
<spola> yay thx !
<marty> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<marty> ,timestamp_timeout=999
<tucoz> BigMonkey, maybe you could ask ubotu: /msg ubotu fonts
<darker-shadow> how am i remove the ubuntu?
<Arinux> yup got the sun link
<blue-frog> dipnlik, /etc/hosts and etc/hostname
<oskude> spola, and " If set to a value
<oskude>                    less than 0 the users timestamp will
<oskude>                    never expire"
<bimberi> Arinux: k :)
<oskude> hups
<intelikey> darker-shadow you asking about purging ubuntu from your system ?
<cmug> Anyone experienced kde3.5 and a bug that doesnt let one back on the computer after Lock Screen?
<marty> darker-shadow, you put something else in its place
<BigMonkey> tucoz - Thanks!
<dipnlik> blue-frog: /etc/hostname is fine, contains opteron which is the machine name
<dude2000> ok, I'm going to install ubuntu on spare space on my HD without boot loader and I'm going to see if lilo under Mandriva will recognize it.  I hope this works.  Thanks for the help.
<darker-shadow> so doe's delete the partitions?
<intelikey> darker-shadow yes
<BigMonkey> tucoz - where do I do that? in this forum?
<oskude> spola, and in "man whatever" you can search by typing "/" and then what you wanna search. and by typing only "/" again, searches again the last search string
<LinuxN00bie> ok while waiting for the installation to go on, i hv a question, i used windows 98SE, and everytime i didn't shutdown properly, then the "bluescreen" scandisk appeared, I skipped it, and if i always do this to my windows 98SE, now I want to install ubuntu hoary on that same comp, get rid of windows, is it related to the problem i mentioned just now, fail to partition my hard disk?
<tucoz> BigMonkey, no, in this channel
<Boo> how do you integrate gaim with natuilus
<spola> oskude, thx :-)
<marty> darker-shadow, but make sure your bootloader doesn't use those parittions
<dipnlik> blue-frog: /etc/hosts needs that 127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain opteron line
<BigMonkey> tucoz thanks
<tucoz> just write /msg ubotu question
<wolverian> Boo, enable the nautilus extension in the gaim settings
<dipnlik> blue-frog: or something like that
<blue-frog> dipnlik, at least yes
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie no
<wolverian> (I have no idea why it's not enabled by default.)
<soundray> cmug, I've had a similar thing with a different setup.
<darker-shadow> thanks
<soundray> cmug, do you need a workaround?
<Boo> what exactly does that do?
<cmug> soundray, please
<LinuxN00bie> correction: actually it's not fail to _partition_, u need to format after u do the partitioning right? I can't format
<cmug> soundray, worked in gnome
<lsh> guyz is kubuntu supposed to autodetect my broadcom wireless card?
<wolverian> Boo, I don't know. :)
<blue-frog> linuxboy, hoary or breezy?
<Boo> lol
<Boo> :P
<soundray> cmug, can you switch to a text console? (Ctrl-Alt-F1)
<cmug> soundray, yes
<linuxboy> blue-frog: breezy
<wolverian> Boo, maybe it enables dragging from nautilus to gaim chat windows to send files? I don't know really.
<wolverian> Boo, google. :)
<N6REJ> I need some help, I've got a strange situation.... my /etc/fstab shows all my mounts, but now when I do df -h it doesn't show any of them even though they appear to be monted!
<blue-frog> linuxboy, sry wrong person...
<Boo> i dont support monopolies :P
<lsh> anyone using BROADCOM wireless card successfully?
<linuxboy> blue-frog: :P
<blue-frog> LinuxN00bie, hoary or breezy?
<N6REJ> lsh which chip
<LinuxN00bie> hoary
<marty> lsh, prob not - i heard most people use ndiswrapper and install the windows driver
<soundray> cmug, run 'ps ax' there and look for instances of xscreensaver or similar.
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, now i know why, i can't mount my filesystem
<cmug> soundray, ok
<cmug> and just kill xscreensaver?
<N6REJ> current ndiswrapper in repositroy works well
<blue-frog> linuxboy, u'd better get breezy, either by download or to your nearest newspaper agent
<soundray> cmug, find the process ID and enter 'kill 1234' or whatever the pid is.
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, why can't I mount my drive??
<Bouncy_> is there anyway to access a running install script through ssh that was started from the physical computer.?
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie it is 'mke2fs -c /dev/hd?# '   where the ? is a letter like a or b  and # is a number of the partition 1 5 and so on...    and you need to make sure you don't have it mounted first.
<linuxboy> blue-frog: i got breezy :P
<cmug> soundray, there is no xscreensaver running ..
<soundray> cmug, any other line that could correspond to the locking process?
<blue-frog> LinuxN00bie,  u'd better get breezy, either by download or to your nearest newspaper agent
<Boo> hahahaha i didnt delete windows
<Boo> woot
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie you can do that for  tty2    alt+f2
<cmug> xscreensave: 14:19:36: already running on display :0.0 (window 0x60000e) from process ???.
<cmug> i think xscreensaver is defunct
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, thx i'll try
<Sonderblade> does ubuntu have some gui for configuring hotplug?
<Bouncy_> is there anyway to show the output from tty1 on pst.?
<marty> lsh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Bouncy_> is there anyway to show the output from tty1 on pts/0 sorry
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie add -j for journal if you want ext3 in place of ext2
<truls> ack, trying to copy the install-files of breezy over to a usbdisk... but it can't handle the symlinks
<truls> and cp won't make standard files of them (directories)
<bungle> hi all
<intelikey> 'mke2fs -c -j /dev/hd?# '   <--- makes ext3
<marty> Bouncy_, cat /dev/tty1 ???
<N6REJ> anyone help me with a mount problem?
<intelikey> truls is can  use the switch and it will derefferance the symlinks
<scanwinder> ive got a VIA 8237 onboard sound controller and, i cant get my front center speaker working, anyone know how2 fix this? it works under windows on my brothers computer but not on my comp under ubuntu
<marty> Bouncy_, or xconsole?
<truls> intelikey: no, then it just complains that vfat doesn't support hardlinks
<intelikey> not hard links dereferance
<cion> hey all I need a good software to manage albums, anyone?
<cmug> auth.log : localhost kcheckpass: (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=1000 euid=1000 tty=:0 ruser= rhost= user=cmug
<truls> intelikey: i know, but thats the error message
<oskude> N6REJ, if "mount" shows that they are mounted, and "df" dont show nothing... never heard sry...
<intelikey> truls  cp -L
<Bouncy_> marty: what happened is im installing ispconfig from tty1 and my monitor died.. its the only monitor that i have. (using laptop at the moment) and that setup is going to need input.
<cmug> and I am 100% positive I am typing my passwd proper
<truls> intelikey: done that
<soundray> cmug, do you have unusual characters in your password?
<vbgunz> forget kopete
<misieq> is it safe to install kde 3.5 final from kubuntu on debian 3.1?
<truls> intelikey: was able to fix it using rsync for copying though...
<borup> cion: albums of what? music, photos or...
<cmug> localhost kcheckpass[1951] : authentication failure for cmug (invoked by uid 1000)
<oskude> N6REJ, what file systems are those that wont show up in "df" ?
<cmug> soundray, no
<intelikey>  did you try -H
<cmug> soundray, plain 0-9, a-Z
<truls> intelikey: but that ofcourse duplicates lots of directory structure.. so i need more than the adviced 1024 M on my usbdrive
<cion> borup:photos and videos
<soundray> cmug, no trailing space?
<cmug> no
<N6REJ> oskude, let me paste it.
<truls> (copying from the install disk
<truls> )
<Bouncy_> marty: i would also like to see where its upto. etc
<intelikey> yeah
<jonorn> is it posssible to install ubuntu without a cdrom or network connection ehh... (i have the iso file on the computer and another linux distro)?
<marty> Bouncy_, like what is on the screen now?
<intelikey> what you need is a real file system on it.  not vfat truls
<Bouncy_> marty: yea
<truls> jonorn: that's what i'm trying now using a usb disk
<blue-frog> jonorn, install from hard drive is possible
<jonorn> blue-frog how?
<truls> intelikey: followed instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromUSBStick
<frogzoo> which is better pls? amule, or xmule ?
<Bouncy_> marty: is there anyway to force what is happening on tty1 to the bg and then bring it to the fg on a ssh terminal.?
<marty> Bouncy_, not easy - you could set up /dev/console to be serial though
<truls> blue-frog: any docs on that?
<jonorn> blue-frog: I can't do a netboot since I don't have a hub or anything.... but I have a internet connection.
<frogzoo> Bouncy_: ctrl Z    ???
<Bouncy_> frogzoo: that pushes it to the backgroud but you can only bring it to the fg from the same tty
<misieq> is it safe to install kde 3.5 final from kubuntu on debian 3.1?
<soundray> cmug, perhaps KDE assumes a different keyboard layout from your physical one?
<blue-frog> jonorn, truls hang on...
<Ubel> thanks :)
<intelikey> Bouncy_ is it only in screen that you can detach processes ?
<cmug> soundray, dont know, maybe. fresh install of kde
<boo> hey, does anyone know if i can run cs 1.6 thru wine or another emulator
<Bouncy_> intelikey: sorry i dont know what you mean.
<Knight_Lord> What's the name of the package that contains the headers for the kernel in breezy?
<soundray> cmug, try entering your password as if you had a US or DE kbd.
<blue-frog> Ubel, truls http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/sans_cd   i know the site is in french but command lines are commande lines... from chpater 1.2 u need to retrieve the vmlinuz and initrd hdmedia
<maurycy> Anyone could recommend VNC client saving the session into .avi file?
<intelikey> k   i gota run.  bbl
<bungle> forogzoo I tried amule and it was slow never tried xmule
<cion> hey all I need a good software to manage albums, anyone?
<cmug> soundray, 0-9, a-Z. if its qwerty it works
<soundray> cmug, I take it your caps lock is off? ..... sorry, just checking.
<cmug> np, i am sure that its off
<truls> blue-frog: thanks, but i'm chickening out and trying to find a cdburner somewhere
<blue-frog> Ubel, truls it will be very easy if you already have linux installed
<Ubel> thanks blue-frog
<truls> i use grub though
<soundray> cmug, qwertz layout?
<truls> ah, thre are instructino for that too
<Ubel> well I was always thinking about learning french
* truls tries to decipher french
<boo> hey, does anyone know if i can run cs 1.6 thru wine or another emulator
<oskude> maurycy, not exactly that, but have you looked at "istanbul" ? http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul
<cmug> qwerty
<xota> can i clipboard directly the exit of a command to a clipboard from console?
<bungle> frogzoo, Never used xmule but found amule slow
<soundray> cmug, I mean, enter your password as if you had a qwertz keyboard, because many KDE developers do.
<marty> Bouncy_, i assume you know about "screen" but that only works with a new session
<cmug> ok
<Kibou> frogzoo: amule is better
<cmug> ill just kill the session and check the keyb prefs
<soundray> cmug, failing that, I would try on the console 'killall -9 xscreensaver'
<blue-frog> ubel truls we can go overthat in a separate channel if u want...
<oskude> xota, apt-cache show xclip
<vbgunz> anybody here know of any good all-in-one messengers like Gaim?
<Bouncy_> marty: no im just going through the apt-cache for detach now. screen was in there though.
<Ubel> blue-frog that would be great
<blue-frog> ubel truls it will take 5minutes
<maurycy> oskude: There's no a Ubuntu package for it.
<Ubel> #I-wish-my-french-would-be-better or something :)
<blue-frog> Ubel, truls /join #bluefrog
<cmug> soundray, kde had "Enable keyboard layouts" off
<cmug> maybe thats why
<oskude> maurycy, funny i have it. well i must have installed their deb or so...
<cmug> nope, still cant login :(
<soundray> cmug, even after killall ?
<DESiBELi> my ubuntu box chmodded .ICEauthority file so that i couldnt log in.. but worked after chmodding it back from root... :/
<boo> hey, i installed wine thru SPM, but it didnt appear under apps menu, and i cant find out how to open it
<cmug> xscreensaver: no process killed
<Bouncy_> marty: thanks ive got what i need now
<Bouncy_> marty: its weird. im seeing it on the ssh window but typing it on the keyboard attached to the computer
<xota> ok oskude thx
<cmug> There is a process "desktop_lock" after I kill that, the desktop is not locked anymore
<cmug> so much for security :D
<Knight_Lord> Is the kernel compiled with gcc 4 or gcc 3?
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, there's a "/dev/hdb5: read failed after 0 of
<oskude> maurycy, fyi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=xclip&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<LinuxN00bie> 2048 at 0"
<LinuxN00bie> : input / output error
<LinuxN00bie> no matching physical volumes found
<soundray> cmug, to secure your box, you have to disable console switching, lock down the bootable drives and USB slots, lock the PC case...
<maurycy> oskude: Oh, in fact there's a package. Thanks! I mistyped it. ;)
<LinuxN00bie> File descriptor 3, 4 5 and 6 are left open
<LinuxN00bie> 2 times
<soundray> cmug, physical access always opens security issues.
<xota> oskude, I can copy from console and paste in console, but for example, i can't paste on firefox
<cmug> true
<frogzoo> xota: ctrl v - to paste in ff
<Zedugh> cmug, you probably owned the process, or had to sudo to kill it, too
<boo> UGG i have school...ill see everyone later
<cmug> Zedugh, yea
<soundray> Zedugh, good point.
<xota> frogzoo, yes, but the text that it paste isn't the text that i paste in console
<oskude> xota, sec... got porblems...
<frogzoo> xota cut from console with ctrl shift c - then paste into ff with ctrl v
<xota> frogzoo, yes, but i like to do auto this action with xclip
<frogzoo> xota:  well, there you have me
<xota> ok, i do it, xclip -sel clip
<vbgunz> anyone here have experience with using wine?
<blue-frog> Ubel, make sure u have taken the info from the grub chapter not the lilo one (except if u have lilo of course
<frogzoo> vbgunz: very minimally, wassup?
<vbgunz> to install wine is it simply apt-get install wine and thats it?
<Ubel> yes :)
<vbgunz> frogzoo: just apt-get install wine?
<frogzoo> !wine
<blue-frog> Ubel, and remember not to format the partition where the iso is..
<frogzoo>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<nikcom> heya peoples
<marty> Bouncy_, what is detach
<nikcom> what the hell is the differnces between hoary, breezy and and warty?? ive looked everywhere
<soundray> Is there an easy way to convert timestamps such as those in dmesg into human readable format?
<blue-frog> nikcom, breezy latest
<marty> nikcom, just different releases - breezy is the latest stable - go for it
<frogzoo> nikcom: warty < hoary < breezy
<nikcom> so is there an unstable release?
<nikcom> warty?
<blue-frog> nikcom, dapper
<Ubel> blue-frog, willl the installation automaticly find  on which partitoin I have put the files from the cdrom?
<Ubel> (iso file)
<frogzoo> nikcom: no - breezy is the latest - then maybe add backports
<blue-frog> ubel if it reatcs the same for u than for me yes
<marty> soundray, wow i just learned something - that isnew!
<Ubel> ahh ok thanks :)
<snorks> hi
<nikcom> oh ok
<nikcom> thanks
<blue-frog> ubel it's scanning the hrad drive in fact
<xored> somone who is using iptraf for trafficcount and can help me a bit to "read out the traffic" ?
<oskude> xota, yup. doesnt seem to work, sec i try something else...
<ktogias> In breezy: sudo gparted -> segmentation fault . In hoary also gparted used to crash... Is the program buggy or is it something with my hw that causes the crash? Has anyone gparted working? Is there any alternative graphic partition manager program i could try?
<frogzoo> ktogias: hate to be cli fanboy, but what's wrong with fdisk?
<blue-frog> ktogias, gparted works fine in breezy, look at how it has been installed
<frogzoo> ktogias: also, I'd suggest "sudo strace gparted" :)
<Zedugh> ktogias, try cfdisk (in terminal), not qui but more user friendly
<ktogias> blue-frog, It is the package comming with ubuntu... I have also tryed sudo dpkg-reconfigure gparted but doesn't solve the problem...
<ktogias> Guys, I know and use fdisk... I need something graphical for a newbee friend...
<blue-frog> ktogias, must have something else wrong, garted working well
<Astxist> anyone know the command to launch gnome from bash?
<blue-frog> Astxist, gnome what? xsession?
<soundray> Astxist, gnome-session
<Astxist> ok thanks
<Astxist> save me rebooting everytime I mess with xorg.conf :)
<soundray> Astxist, oh, you need something different for that.
<Astxist> soundray, hmm?
<frogzoo> ktogias: run a strace - there's probably something wierd going on
<soundray> Astxist, best to /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<rosa> join /#kanotix
<cion> hey all I've uninstalled linux-386 package and installed 686 kernel but it's still tries to update some 386 packages, how do i solve that?
<frogzoo> Astxist: /etc/init.d/gdm start      iirc
<Astxist> soundray, right
<rosa> am i blocked
<rosa> ???
<frogzoo> nope, hi rosa, wassup?
<rosa> hi
<marty> rosa , maybe try /join #kanotix
<soundray> rosa, the command is '/join #kanotix' :)
<frogzoo> rosa, you probably want "/join #kanotix"
<ktogias> I have tryed gparted in breezy on 2 different machines... In both cases it crashed... The only common of the two is that the locale is el_GR.UTF-8... But now even with LANG=en_US.UTF-8 gparted, I have segfault... So i think it is not the locale that bother gparted...
<rosa> looking how to make one of my players play mp3s
<frogzoo> ktogias: check the CD's md5 I guess.... ^_^
<cion> hey all I've uninstalled linux-386 package and installed 686 kernel but it's still tries to update some 386 packages, how do i solve that?
<marty> rosa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ktogias> frogzoo, the package came from the online repositories....
<rosa> thanx :)
<marty> rosa, ubuntu doesn't support patent-encumbered formats natively
<rosa> thought so
<Knight_Lord> Anyone knows a good mp3 player that can handle big playlists?
<marty> rosa, otherwise free ubuntu would cost us $2.50 each time
<ktogias> last lines of sudo strace gparted:
<Knight_Lord> Amarok and Banshee and too slow
<ktogias> poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}] , 2, 0) = 0
<ktogias> write(3, "5\30\4\0\273\6\0\5\210\0\0\5\267\1\26\0\233\4\5\0\274\6"..., 192 <unfinished ...>
<ktogias> +++ killed by SIGSEGV +++
<oskude> xota, hmm, it must have something to do with gnomes clipboard daemon... but my short googles didnt mention any tool like "xclip" for gnome...
<marty> cat playlist | mpg123 :-)
<Knight_Lord> marty always an option :-P
<borup> Knight_Lord: rhythmbox works for me
<ppo2> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu via USB chip ?
<Knight_Lord> borup i'll give it a try
<Knight_Lord> thanks
<borup> Knight_Lord: but I only have ~6000 songs on this box
<marty> if your machine supports booting a USB key
<philbilly> error  using make  No rule to make target `Downloads/ndiswrapper-1.5/driver' Suggestions?
<ppo2> so i just extract .iso to the usb chip set bios to read usb and thats it ?
<cion> hey all I've uninstalled linux-386 package and installed 686 kernel but it's still tries to update some 386 packages, how do i solve that?
<Knight_Lord> borup i have about 20000 and the problem is that they are over NFS so it's not very fast to stat them
<frogzoo> ppo2: probably should then run grub-floppy
<Zedugh> philbilly, cd to src dir (ndiswrapper-1.5)?
<Neo^> how do i change the ownership of a folder and it's contents using chown ?
<frogzoo> Neo^: chown -R
<Knight_Lord> Neo^ chown -R
<oskude> cion, are you SURE that there ARE 686 packages for your app that still is 386 ?
<philbilly> Zedugh done that
<soundray> marty, 1 unit of this stamped time appears to correspond to two seconds.
<Neo^> ty
<ppo2> i dont have floppy device..:(
<Zedugh> philbilly, did you ./configure?
<frogzoo> ppo2: USB keys boot as a floppy device ;)
<oskude> cion, packages.ubuntu.com
<cion> oskude: uhm im newbie so i can't understand your qquestion
<philbilly> Zedugh no -i'll try
<Neo^> chown: too few arguments
<ppo2> hmmm... or i could set grub to read usb..
<Neo^> i got that
<cion> oskude: what u mean by that?
<frogzoo> Neo^: "chown -R $DIRECTORY"
<Knight_Lord> Neo^ for example chown -R user.group <files>
<cion> should I install 386 ?
<boazyeah> hi there!
<oskude> cion, look in packages.ubuntu.com for your packages and se if there is a 686 version of it
<marty> soundray, i'd say it is a bug - it isn't even "seconds since 1-1-70'
<Zedugh> Neo^: chown -R <newuser> <dirname>
<frogzoo> ppo2: yep, that sounds a goer
<ppo2> someone should do faq on how to install os from usb chip ....:(
<Zedugh> Neo^:  or how about man chown
<cion> is there a way to that configuring synaptic?
<Knight_Lord> ppo2 i agree entirely
<Knight_Lord> ppo2 and how to run it from a USB stick also
<wickedpuppy> ppo2, there probably is .... google
<frogzoo> ppo2: google?
<philbilly> Zedugh -./configure not listed in this dir -only Makefile
<boazyeah> why do i get the following error when i do gcc -code.c
<soundray> marty, I don't believe anyone would embarrass themselves with a bug like that...
<Neo^> ty pplz
<marty> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootingFromUSB?highlight=%28boot%29%7C%28USB%29
<wickedpuppy> Knight_Lord, running linux from usb is on google for a long time ...
<Zedugh> philbilly, look for file 'configure' not file './configure'
<oskude> cion, im pressty sure that if you use a 686 kernel, apt-get would automaticly install 386 packages of any software that has 686 packages...
<oskude> doh
<wickedpuppy> boazyeah, why gcc -code.c ? its gcc -o code code.c
<marty> soundray, ask on #ubuntu-dev
<Zedugh> philbilly, execute file configure by typing ./configure
<boazyeah> well, my bad, i have ment gcc -c code.c
<wickedpuppy> boazyeah, -c does what ? i am not familiar
<boazyeah> it tells me "error:stdio.h: No such file or directory"
<philbilly> Zedugh none there -perhaps  I should untar src package? -how do you rmdir with files still in sub dirs?
<soundray> marty, I will, thanks.
<oskude> philbilly, "rm -r"
<Zedugh> philbilly, yes, you must untar src. to delete dir and all contents 'rm -rf <dir>', be careful
<wickedpuppy> boazyeah, the reason you do not want to link is ?
<boazyeah> c - compile and assemble but do not link
<boazyeah> well, i don't know :\
<boazyeah> that's what causing the problem?
<boazyeah> right?
<wickedpuppy> yes ...
<wickedpuppy> btw who told ya to -c ?
<philbilly> Zedugh there is no config so will del untarred pkg and  start afresh -tnks waring re erasing all!!!
<boazyeah> no idea :\
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> boazyeah, i like your style :P
<boazyeah> :)
<boazyeah> yeah, my style rocks. :)
<wickedpuppy> boazyeah, but can i ask you to find out before you actually typing the command ?
<wickedpuppy> it scare me :P
<boazyeah> no problem!
<Tuntis> errrmmh
<Tuntis> I have a "big problem"
<Tuntis> With an external USB drive
<Tuntis> I installed GRUB on my Windows-drive's MBR
<boazyeah> btw, thank you wickedpuppy
<Tuntis> It tries to boot Kubuntu from /dev/sdd2, but kubuntu doesn't find the drive.
<Tuntis> I have some instructions to make it load an USB driver, but I have no idea how to do that without access to the Linux drive...
<wickedpuppy> np
<philbilly> Zedugh oskude: my rmdir has no switch -r -man page doesnt refer to this also
<oskude> philbilly, well, we said "rm -r" not "rmdir -r" ...
<yatesy> laff
<Zedugh> philbilly, ^
<soundray> marty, it's uptime in units of two seconds.
<philbilly> Zedugh obviuosly a newbie -sorry
<Tuntis> Hello?
<Zedugh> philbilly, np
<oskude> :) np
<maffju> Tuntis, maybe you have to enable usb support in your bios?
<Tuntis> I have.
<Zedugh> Tuntis, Kubuntu doesn't find drive, or grub can't load kernel?
<redguy> Tuntis: you sure you configured grub properly?
<marty> soundray, ticks or some such
<Tuntis> Default settings, tried changing to /dev/sd2 and /dev/sda2, and Kubuntu doesn't find it
<marty> soundray, my last entry reads [4303806.908000]  - so what is this?
<Seveas> P3L|C4N0, you there?
<Tuntis> what if I get that some recoverycdthingy in the ubuntu dualboot tutorial somewhere in geocities, and check what qtparted says about the drive?
<marty> soundray,  00:11:58 up  2:53,  3 users,  load average: 0.32, 0.59, 0.53
<soundray> marty, oops, it's different here...
<marty> soundray, first is [4294671.196000]  ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050729
<soundray> marty, in /var/log/syslog, they are correlated with readable timestamps.
<philbilly>  Zedugh:  re untarred and only these files listed :- debian  INSTALL   ndiswrapper.8     README  version
<philbilly> ChangeLog  driver  Makefile  ndiswrapper.spec  utils
<marty> soundray, last is [4303806.908000]  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<redguy> Tuntis: you know that grub doesnt understand /dev/hd* /dev/sd*, right?
<lockhead> how do i install boost?
<lockhead> uses jam or bjam or something likethat
<Zedugh> philbilly, read the INSTALL file, see if that helps
<Tuntis> Ermm, actually I don't
<Tuntis> I'm a beginner.
<redguy> Tuntis: what is the exact error message? it would give the answer to Zedugh's quiestion...
<Tuntis> ALERT: /dev/sda2 not found! Dropping to a shell! <- something like that
<philbilly> Zedugh: nope only points to wiki which I have read - Posts on suject mention could be linux-hearders problem
<Zedugh> anyone have problems (timeout) getting to ubuntuforums.org
<soundray> marty, you have five-second units, then...
<Tuntis> Zedugh, me
<oskude> Zedugh, nope, works here
<philbilly> Zedugh: ok here
<Tuntis> /dev/sda2 is defined in grub on the linux-386-something-loading-part of Ubuntu's load commands
<soundray> marty, mine don't end in 000
<frogzoo> Tuntis: you need the grub device syntax
<Yonatan> Hi there, I need some beginner help - ish: I've just installed ubuntu:server on a machine with about 260Gb of stuff downloaded in it's own /home partition. I'd like to install a command - line ed2k client and another one for BitTorrent... any recommendations? More importantly, I'd like to run a web interface for both of them so I can access them from different computers on my network.
<Zedugh> Tuntis, looks like grub config problem
<Tuntis> but, the thing is people still have had problems with USB external drives...
<marty> soundray, Nov 30 15:18:51 localhost kernel: [4294719.776000]  ibm_acpi: ec object not foundNov 30 15:18:57 localhost kernel: [4294727.096000]  eth0: no IPv
<bravo_> working
<Glossary> hi, ubuntu is not detecting my printer, why?
<marty> soundray, 6 secs diff - dmesg ts changes by 8
<bravo_> lexmark x5270?
<oskude> Glossary, scnr: the printer is not ON ? ;)
<Zedugh> Glossary, r u sure it's not a winprinter?
<soundray> marty, maybe I'm off on the wrong track altogether. Too bad #ubuntu-dev is empty
<Tuntis> Soo, ermmh, what do I do now?
<marty> soundray, also try bugzilla - anyway i have to catch some zzzzzz's
<soundray> marty, what, at 15:18 :)
<bravo_> lexmark x5270 no worky
<marty> soundray, that's UTC - 20 past midnight here DOwn Under!
<nfell> question: how can I find out which distribution a pc has?
<soundray> marty, UTC is 13:20, but never mind. Good night!
<philbilly> nfell  uname -a
<Tuntis> (Please I hate these dualboot issues and stuff)
<nfell> Linux mp03 2.4.21-243-athlon #1 Thu Aug 12 15:24:15 UTC 2004 i686 unknown
<Zedugh> Tuntis, read http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/index.html
<frogzoo> nfell: also, cat /etc/issue
<Tuntis> uhhhh, you mean... what part?
<marty> soundray, i think i pasted from a earlier boot -
<bravo_> I am the dual boot expert
<nfell> i try
<marty> bye all
<nfell> Welcome to SuSE Linux 8.1 (i386) - Kernel \r (\l).
<nfell> ok, works many thx!
<Sensation> hello!
<soundray> marty, I see, the ts was local time then.
<Tuntis> erm, bravo, could use your help here?
<Tuntis> damnit!
<oskude> :)
<xored> somone who can help me reading out the logs of iptraf with the rddtool ?
<Tuntis> Aha, i'm downloading with 1000kb/second from Sourceforge
<wickedpuppy> Tuntis, whats ya country and bandwidth ?
<Tuntis> Finland 2mb
<Tuntis> But the speed is now at 150kb/s :P
<nfell> i want to install "intel-ifc7-7.1-8.i386.rpm" its fortran, but i have ubuntu, and need *.deb's... Who can i install "intel-ifc7-7.1-8.i386.rpm"?
<oskude> nfell, apt-cache show alien
<wickedpuppy> nfell, have you search for it in synaptic yet ?
<nfell> yes!
<Sensation> I've just sign up to the "Ubuntu Ship It"(10 minutes ago), could someone tell me wheh will i get the mail??
<BigKahuna> How to install Microsoft fonts?
<nfell> theraes no fortran... i need exactly this version!
<philbilly> nfell -just read today and there is pkg to convert RPM to deb starting with letter a -cant remember full name
<soundray> Sensation, it'll take a few weeks. I ordered three weeks ago and haven't received anything yet.
<wickedpuppy> Sensation, lol 10 min ago ? i got mine after 3 months
<maffju> Sensation, in my case it also took about 3 months
<Tuntis> ^^
<Tuntis> I'm waiting...
<Sensation> not the cd's.. the email in which I'll get the pass
<Zedugh> Tuntis, hold on
<Tuntis> ermh, I meant ubuntu shipit anyways, but can't have too much help :P
<Juhaz> do you need that specific fortran compiler?
<Sensation> ohh... just arrived the mail.. ;) thanks a lot anyway!
<Zedugh> Tuntis, look in file /boot/grub/device.map, see any entry corresponding to your USB drive?
<Tuntis> ermh, sure, just tell me a way how to
<Zedugh> Tuntis, open a terminal and type 'cat /boot/grub/device.map'
<BigKahuna> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> rumour has it, msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<Tuntis> where do I exactly get a console (In XP now)
<Elektrochelovek> cms
<Elektrochelovek> cmd
<Elektrochelovek> start->run
<Tuntis> Because, it's, Kubuntu doesn't start without the @$@3!! drive
<BigKahuna> I getting an error when trying to instal MS core fonts. "Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate" Any ideas?
<Tuntis> Erm, I think we are speaking of an "only-for-linux" environment now.
<Zedugh> Tuntis, ooh, on xp where is your grub's config file (menu.lst)?
<soundray> BigKahuna, you need to enable multiverse.
<BigKahuna> soundray, I have, will double check.
<Surb> I'm running Kubuntu on a machine with dual processors.  I'm not sure if it recognizes both, how would I go about checking?
<Tuntis> I have no damn idea.
<MickMcMack> Surb, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Tuntis> I just installed it on the MBR
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I've just bought a Wi-Fi router and I would like to set the channel of my Wi-Fi card. When i write #iwconfig wlan0 channel 11 it says me an error.who can help me?
<MickMcMack> Surb, And see if there is a cpu0 and a cpu1
<soundray> BigKahuna, also, if you've added multiverse recently, rerun apt-get update.
<Zedugh> Tuntis, us find file dialog, look for menu.lst and device.map
<Surb> There's only a CPU0, any way to get it to recognize the second?
<BigKahuna> soundray, Already done that.
<Zedugh> use*
<MickMcMack> Surb, what kernel do you have?
<Surb> Erm, no clue.
<MickMcMack> uname -a
<Alex_BO> halo?
<Surb> 2.6.12-10-386
<MickMcMack> What proceessors do you have... ?
<Surb> 2 pentium III's
<soundray> Any error messages on apt-cache show msttcorefonts, BigKahuna?
<MickMcMack> Surb, you will need the 386-SMP
<BigKahuna> soundray, Whats the exact command I should be running to check?
<soundray> BigKahuna, 'apt-cache show msttcorefonts' ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 686-smp would be what he wants surely MickMcMack
<MickMcMack> Surb, Package linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp
<BigKahuna> soundray, It doesn't return anything after running tha command.
<BigKahuna> that
<Surb> Okay, thanks.
<MickMcMack> Kamping_Kaiser, yes, sorry - 386/686, it's all the same to me. \o/
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Tuntis> Ermh, I didn't find a menu.lst
<MickMcMack> Surb, I think you can do " sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp "
<soundray> BigKahuna, not even "Unable to locate package msttcorefonts"?
<MickMcMack> Surb, which will download, install and reconfigure GRUB with the new kernel.
<Surb> Doing that now :)
<BigKahuna> soundray, Nope, nothing.
<MickMcMack> Surb, then just reboot and see if it works (cat /proc/cpuinfo)
<Glossary> Zedugh, its a HP printer
<BigKahuna> soundray, The error I get when installing tells me the package is not available but is referenced by another package.
<Glossary> Zedugh, 840c Deskjet... and yes its ON
<soundray> BigKahuna, have you installed any packages successfully since your last /etc/apt/sources.list change?
<Alex_BO> halo???
<BigKahuna> soundray, Yup.
<Alex_BO> who can help me, please
<Zedugh> Glossary, Tuntis, hold on a sec
<BigKahuna> soundray, Maybe the package is missing from my local repo.
<soundray> BigKahuna, you could check that with ftp.
<soundray> BigKahuna, any output on 'apt-cache search nonfree' ?
<mijke> hi ;p
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<mijke> ^_^
<mijke> i installed ubuntu last sunday
<mijke> so i though id have a look here ;p
<Kamping_Kaiser> welcome ;)
<BigKahuna> soundray, Yup nonfree returns an output
<mijke> thnx
<soundray> BigKahuna, what's your local repo?
<BigKahuna> soundray, Singapore. Let me get the exact server name.
<wickedpuppy> singapore ?
<wickedpuppy> me too
<wickedpuppy> which server name ?
<wickedpuppy> i mean which package ?
<BigKahuna> wickedpuppy, msttcorefonts
<xored> can somebody give me a quik help with cfgmkr or mrtg  ?
<Glossary> Zedugh, aigh man
<BigKahuna> soundray, sg.archive.ubuntu.com
<Tuntis> I really hope I get Ubuntu to work...
<rosa> join /#kanotix.de
<wickedpuppy> BigKahuna, i have it
<soundray> BigKahuna, I suspect there's something wrong with your sources.list.
<rosa> how did it go again
<soundray> BigKahuna, meantime, do a wget ftp://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/msttcorefonts_1.2ubuntu2_all.deb and install the package with sudo dpkg -i msttcorefonts_1.2ubuntu2_all.deb
<BigKahuna> wickedpuppy, You installed or you checked the repo?
<Zedugh> Tuntis, can you boot the machine your trying to get Kubuntu to work on, or are you using it now for chat?
<Xuwqyz> Those cd's I got for free via mail, can I sell them to people?
<BigKahuna> soundray, will give it a try now. Thanks pal!
<wickedpuppy> BigKahuna, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5223
<wickedpuppy> BigKahuna, you can see my sources.list + apt-cache search result
<Zedugh> Glossary, have you got package hplip-ppds installed?
<Glossary> Zedugh, nop.. im installing it now
<goo_> Hello. How do I get Apache to allow for files bigger than 2GB ?
<Sensation> goodbye
<Sensation> ;)
<wickedpuppy> goo_, #apache
<BigKahuna> wickedpuppy, Strange I have the same repos enabled in my sources list.
<wickedpuppy> BigKahuna, then your apt-cache result is ? not same ?
<Zedugh> Tuntis, can you boot the machine your trying to get Kubuntu to work on, or are you using it now for chat?
<Tuntis> Oh sorry was eating
<Tuntis> Yes
<BigKahuna> wickedpuppy, no, no ouput for apt-cache
<Tuntis> I created a succesful dualboot, Kubuntu just doesn't work on the drive
<wickedpuppy> BigKahuna, apt-get update ? and search again ?
<Zedugh> Tuntis, can you boot it while you're still chatting?
<Tuntis> No
<goo_> wickedpuppy: actually, this is a distro question.. RHEL and such ships apaches that may handle large files, Ubuntu appear not to.
<Tuntis> or... what did you mean with that?
<BigKahuna> wickedpuppy, Already tried that, following soundray's advice anyway and installing manually.
<BigKahuna> wickedpuppy, So your in Singapore too?
<wickedpuppy> BigKahuna, /whois wickedpuppy
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I've a problem with iwconfig.who can help me?
<wickedpuppy> goo_, ah ok ... you can ask alright ... but i think apache people can help better ... thats what i think
<Cityismine> Hey, how does ubuntu compare to blag
<soundray> Alex_BO, read your earlier post. It may be that your driver doesn't support channel switching.
<wickedpuppy> Cityismine, blag ?
<wickedpuppy> now thats a distro i never heard of ...
<Zedugh> Tuntis, well, when you boot it, and get to the menu to choose what to boot, press 'e', use arrow keys and look at grub commands listed to boot your Kubuntu system and write them down, should be 2 or 3 lines, with root(..., kernel..., initrd...,  then come back
<Cityismine> blag linux, it's based on fedora
<wickedpuppy> Cityismine, ubuntu is based on debian ... wrong distro to compare ?
<Tuntis> alright, zedugh
<Tuntis> thanks for trying to help me
<Cityismine> www.blagblagblag.org
<Tuntis>  ** going to check them ** ->>
<soundray> Cityismine, well, if it's based on Fedora, I'd say Ubuntu compares favourably...
<wickedpuppy> Cityismine, ask in #fedora how fedora compare with blagblagblag ...
<Zedugh> Tuntis, later
<Alex_BO> soundray, i set it with iwconfig and there weren't errors.but when i see the parameters with iwconfig, the channel hasn't changed!
<Cityismine> Well, I got ubuntu installed, and I don't wanna delete and reinstall a second linux distro, and then I find out it's not better than ubuntu
<soundray> Alex_BO, that's what I mean - it forces the 'auto' policy.
<wickedpuppy> Cityismine, don't they have a live cd ?
<Alex_BO> soundray, and so...what can i do?
<topyli> Cityismine: does ubuntu do what you want? if so, leave it alone
<soundray> Alex_BO, do what you wanna do another way.
<topyli> Cityismine: if it doesn't you might still want to stick to the major distros that are better supported
<Cityismine> Ubuntu does what I want, but I'm a linux newbie, and I just wanna mutimedia oriented distro
<ChAdWiCk> quick question, email server?
<ChAdWiCk> whats the best for ubuntu
<ChAdWiCk> ?
<soundray> Alex_BO, why do you want to fix the channel?
<topyli> ChAdWiCk: it comes with postifix, nothing wrong with it AFAIK
<BigKahuna> soundray, Getting dependency errors trying to install the .deb
<whaley|work> exchange..... jk :)
<wickedpuppy> ChAdWiCk, eh ah ... best for ubuntu ... actually its like asking whats the best game on windows
<topyli>  b<
<soundray> BigKahuna, apt-get install <dependencies> ?
<ChAdWiCk> well best game on windows is easily tux racer :)
<topyli> ChAdWiCk: or do you mean imap/pop server?
<wickedpuppy> BigKahuna, get the dependencies ...
<Alex_BO> soundray, no comment... now it did. i don't know why. now the channel is the one, but i can't extabilish a connection with dhclient
<Tuntis> Zedugh!
<ChAdWiCk> yes imap/pop
<topyli> ChAdWiCk: how many users?
<Zedugh> Tuntis, welcome back
<ChAdWiCk> like 10
<ChAdWiCk> 10 or less
<BigKahuna> soundray, wickedpuppy Yeah thanks I should have looked at the error a little longer before I came running for help. Getting the dependency now.
<wickedpuppy> ChAdWiCk, then postfix will do
<ChAdWiCk> cheers
<topyli> ChAdWiCk: i'd go with dovecot. it's small, simple and (thus) secure and light
<wickedpuppy> BigKahuna, no problem ... if you managed to solve it then i expect a treat at raffles hotel
<Tuntis> root   (hd3,1) (enter) kernel /boot/vmlinuz2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/sdd2 ro quiet splash (enter) initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386 (enter) savedefault (enter) boot
<ChAdWiCk> dovecot will look that too, thanks guys
<BigKahuna> wickedpuppy, How about a coffee in Geylang?
<Tuntis> Notice that it's installed on a partition made for it out from the external USB drive
<soundray> Alex_BO, do you see the wireless interface with ifconfig -a?
<bonglord> hi everyone!
<wickedpuppy> BigKahuna, you do geylang for coffee ? eh ah ... wrong thing .. :P
<Alex_BO> soundray, yes i can
<Zedugh> Tuntis, hold on, need to get a USB stick...
<maffju> Tuntis, is it /dev/sdd2 or /dev/sda2, because you first said, kubuntu can't find sda2?
<soundray> Alex_BO, can you set a fixed IP address and ping through the interface?
<Tuntis> Maffju, I tried switching it to sda2 too
<Alex_BO> soundray, now i'm connected to the router with a RJ45 connection
<Tuntis> Also, I have 3 ide drives here
<Tuntis> both have ONLY 1 partition.
<BigKahuna> wickedpuppy, Actually I live in Geylang - so I'm getting a bit bored with all the "chicken".
<Zedugh> Tuntis, have you tried /dev/sda1?
<Alex_BO> soundray, so if i ping the router, obviously it will reply
<soundray> Alex_BO, ah, great, problem solved then :)
<Tuntis> ermh, now that you said I haven't tried anything like that (Ofcourse it was something simple like this, maybe?)
<Tuntis> But if it works, how do I config it to be like that in Grub always?
<Glossary> Zedugh, ok i have it now what
<Alex_BO> soundray, i can disconnect the RJ45 connection for a try
<wickedpuppy> BigKahuna, good for ya :P i come there one day for coffee then ...
<Tuntis> I think it's pretty sweating, this job here :/
<Glossary> Zedugh,  its still not detecting anything.. not even the printer port
<Zedugh> Tuntis, not sure on xp
<soundray> Alex_BO, I won't be able to help much more -- I have a similar unresolved problem here.
<Zedugh> Tuntis, in linux its in a file name menu.lst
<Alex_BO> soundray, now i'm disconnecting for a try
<Tuntis> well, errmm, that sounds bad
<Tuntis> Maybe... asking in ubuntuforums.org?
<Zedugh> Glossary, start hplip (sudo /etc/init.d/hplip start)
<BigKahuna> wickedpuppy, Sure thing, if your an ubuntu guru you can come to my place and get my TV tuner card working. :-)
<maffju> Tuntis, it's not difficult, but you first have to try whether it works with sda1
<Zedugh> Tuntis, doubt it, mabe google windows grub
<maffju> Tuntis, if it works, you can edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tuntis> erm, let's just try it now :)
<Zedugh> maffju, he's installed grub on an xp partition, no /boot
<maffju> Zedugh, oh I see
<maffju> Zedugh, I didn't know that that's possible
<wickedpuppy> BigKahuna, i am no guru and i have no experience in tv turners ... but you can ask me simple questions i suppose ... i go watch csi ... cya .
<Tuntis> Erm
<Tuntis> I think it works
<Tuntis> but we have one more problem
<IRCMonkey999> I installed some documents from the synaptic manager. where do I find them?
<Tuntis> It just shows me some BusyBot(whatever it was) and doesn't continue the installation :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> IRCMonkey999: documents?
<Zedugh> Tuntis, how did you install grub? how many partitions are on your USB drive?
<frogzoo> easiest way to get an Enlightenment look to the desktop without a lot of fiddling pls?
<Tuntis> Zedugh, I installed it the default way(on the C-drives(winxp) MBR) and the USB drive has 2 partitions
<bonglord> i was wondering if anyone here can help me - I'm trying to get the hostnames on my network to work with DHCP but am stuck with what to do..
<Tuntis> It just showed me some BusyBox Shell
<Zedugh> Tuntis, i mean, did you let the Kubuntu installer install grub? did you execute grub-install or grub-setup...???
<Tuntis> I let the Kubuntu installer do it's job
<[matrim] > can anyone help me get my WiFi card to work in ubuntu?
<Zedugh> Tuntis, ok, what are the two partitions on the USB drive?
<Tuntis> What do you mean with that? Other is NTFS for Windows usage and other is ext3(or was it 2?) for kubuntu
<frogzoo> bonglord: DHCP uses mac addresses to assign IPs - ifconfig will show your mac address
<Tuntis> and the kubuntu partition seems to be /dev/sda1
<REDsoxKINDAhere> how do you killalll esd automaticly?
<ghb> Is there a way to switch between virtual desktops using the keyboard?
<Sonderblade> how do you change the path to which ubuntu mounts usb devices?
<frogzoo> [matrim] : maybe just upgrade to breezy will do it
<Zedugh> Tuntis, ok, so USB drive partition 1 is ntfs, and partition 2 is ext3?
<Grumpah> ghb:  Try ctrl + tab
<ghb> Grumpah: Nope, doesn't work. =(
<Tuntis> yes
<Grumpah> Blameyh.
<[matrim] > frogzoo, perhaps, where the upgrade availble on ubuntulinux?
<frogzoo> ghb ctrl + alt + arrow
<Tuntis> and it also automatically took some LinuxSwap
<frogzoo> [matrim] : breezy is the latest ubuntu release
<frogzoo> 5.10
<Zedugh> Tuntis, is that a 3rd partition on the USB driver?
<Zedugh> drive*
<Tuntis> Guess so
<ndlovu> hi all, any suggestions how to speed up the network device loading at startup (I think it's the dhcp that's slow)
<Grumpah> Can anyone ask wine related questions here?
<Tuntis> atleast from the dialogs of partition magic, it is(don't worry, I just took space out from NTFS partition for Ubuntu to format)
<ghb> frogzoo: Thank you. ^^
<frogzoo> ndlovu: look in /etc/network/interfaces - & move your IF to the top
<[matrim] > frogzoo, can I upgrade or must I reinstall from scrathc BTW
<Tuntis> Disk 4 has four partitions: The NTFS, Linux Ext3, Extended(same size as swap) and Linux Swap
<ndlovu> frogzoo: thanks, will try that
<Grumpah> Having troubles even opening up the installation packs with wine.. should I download something to fix it?
<frogzoo> !tell [matrim]  about upgrade
<Tuntis> But, I think the only problem here is it doesn't continue the installation :/
<[matrim] > frogzoo, THX
<Grumpah> So.. aye or nay?
<maffju> Tuntis, I don't understand why there is a BusyBox shell... Is BusyBox somehow included in kubuntu? or is it a normal shell?
<maffju> Tuntis, what exactly happened?
<Tuntis> no idea, but it just pops up :/
<Zedugh> Yes, and your menu.lst (thats small Lst) in probably in your Kubuntu partition in directory /boot/grub. Its probably a bash shell
<Tuntis> I switched the kernel line's /dev/sdd2 to /dev/sda1
<Tuntis> then some BusyBox popped up
<ndlovu> is hotplug generally a good thing to have (I've heard mixed opinions)?
<maffju> Tuntis, is there a graphical interface or just text on black screen?
<bonglord> how can i add hosts on my LAN if the ip address is configured via DHCP? Won't the IP addresses change everytime they reboot? :-(
<Zedugh> maffju, Tuntis (partially) installed Kubuntu on a USB drive, and then when rebooted, didn't boot, fixed grub config to reboot, but installation process did not continue
<Tuntis> I guess BusyBox is some temp shell for the installation process's time?
<melalcoolique> hi
<Tuntis> hello.
<bonglord> yo
<maffju> Zedugh, I know, but I'm trying to find out where the installation process stopped
<Grumpah> Brr.
<cibertido> alguien de NOIA?
<cibertido> NOIA
<Tuntis> Maffju, on the first stage as I couldn't boot Ubuntu
<Tuntis> (Kubuntu, I mean)
<Glossary> Zedugh, the start didnt work
<maffju> Tuntis, what does the shell look like? does it ask for your username or does is it "grub>"
<maffju> Tuntis, i mean the prompt
<Tuntis> Erm
<Tuntis> Maffju
<Tuntis> There's nothing on the thing and you just write stuff
<Tuntis> no logins, nothing
<Zedugh> Tuntis, did you say that changing the grub kernel line to /dev/sda2 did not work?
<maffju> Tuntis, ok, i've no idea
<ktogias> I had a segmentation fault with gparted in breezy... I just compiled from source the latest gparted-0.0.9 and it works fine... So something is wrong with the breezy package...
<Tuntis> Zedugh, yes
<Zedugh> Glossary, is the printer connected USB or parallel?
<Tuntis> (sda1 pops up the busybox after the kubuntu startup screen is, like, "all done!")
<_jason> is there a way to not allow users to use certain commands when they ssh?  (I don't want anyone to sudo ever under ssh)
<frogzoo> Zedugh: Tuntis - those should be _grub_ device names
<Kamping_Kaiser> _jason: you can add the commands you want the m to run to one of the ssh config files
<Zedugh> Tuntis, well, sda1 is the first partition on your USB drive, which is the ntfs partition, need to work on why sda2 doesn't work. Or, why do you have (or need) ntfs partition on the USB drive in the first place
<Kamping_Kaiser> i forget wheich one
<Tuntis> Because the first partition is for storaging and usage on Windows
<Tuntis> but... why the hell did it load some busybox from the ntfs partition?! :O
<Zedugh> frogzoo, he has root(hd3,1) which is 2nd partition of USB drive, but on kernel /boot/vmlinuz.... root=/dev/...  u don't use grub device
<frogzoo> Tuntis: because it's marked as the active partition?
<Zedugh> Tuntis, how big is this USB drive?
<Glossary> Zedugh, its Paralell
<frogzoo> Zedugh: actually you can - I think grub rewrites the dev name from the map file
<Tuntis> Zedugh, 250gb
<Tuntis> Oh god this is getting weird
<topyli> _jason: your users will only be able to use sudo if you make them members of the admin group
<bonglord> how can i add hosts on my LAN if the ip address is configured via DHCP? Won't the IP addresses change everytime they reboot? :-(
<frogzoo> bonglord: not if you set the dhcp lease time to several weeks
<topyli> bonglord: you can give them static LAN addresses
<Zedugh> Tuntis, what error do you get booting with root=/dev/sda2?
<frogzoo> best way
<_jason> topyli, I've considered that but I use ssh mainly to access my computer from other places so I would like to have access to my stored documents, etc.  I think it may be best to just give read permissions to all on those.
<topyli> bonglord: your server has DHCP on eth0 and 192.168.0.1 on eth1 for example
<Tuntis> the same alert
<_jason> topyli, Kamping_Kaiser thanks for the info
<dspstv> yoo, maybe someone knows if i need yaboot to install linux on an old g3 ppc? or are these machines drived via say...an ubuntu livecd?
<theD3viL> What i must select in install proggres if i have 1 patrition with no type and wanna install ubuntu on it? Manual partitioning and then ?
<Zedugh> Tuntis, sorry, what same alert?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _jason: np
<IRCMonkey999> where does all the "documentation" from synaptic manager get saved?
<Tuntis> ALERT: /dev/sda2 not found, dropping to a shell!
<topyli> bonglord: yeah, then the clients can be 192.168.0.2 and so on
<Kamping_Kaiser> _jason: if it helps, i saw that info on the wiki
<bonglord> wouldn't i have to do that on the router?
<frogzoo> theD3viL: just point it at the whole drive & use automatic
<topyli> bonglord: then use dyndns.org to bind your dynamic ip to something like bonglord.homelinux.org so you can ssh in from all over the world :)
<bonglord> :->
<topyli> is what i do
<topyli> so i don't have to carry laptops around =)
<xored> can someone help me with setting up munin ?
<theD3viL> frogzoo, no couse if i do this format all partitions
<Tuntis> Oh, I'll be back in about 10 minutes...
<nnacht> Hi, does anyone use Fluxbox under Ubuntu?
<_jason> Kamping_Kaiser, found it.  perfect.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd
<frogzoo> theD3viL: please respec your hd layout
<nnacht> why does nothing come out, wenn I start fluxbox?
<theD3viL> frogzoo, hm .. ? do you thing that? > 20 GB NTFS > 20 GB unused
<Zedugh> IRCMonkey999, after you install a package, then still in synaptic, select (hi-lite) it and click on properties, then the 'Installed Files' tab to see all files for package
<IRCMonkey999> Zedugh: ooo.... thank u
<Dr_Willis> :)
<goh> Hi May I know how to invite more than 1 person into a conversation in gaim messenger?
<eternal9> !64
<ubotu> eternal9: Are you on ritalin?
<ktogias> I there some kind of log where actions taken through apt-get (or synaptic) are recorded? Something like an listallations and upgrades history...
<Kamping_Kaiser> goh: right click -> initiate chat
<frogzoo> theD3viL: well if it was me... 2gig = "/" 2 gig swap + 8 gig /usr + 8gig /home
<eternal9> trying to install nvidia drivers for my amd 64
<eternal9> can anyone help me
<flint> ktogias, dpkg -l | grep whatever
<frogzoo> !a64
<ubotu> frogzoo: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<eternal9> !a64
<eternal9> nothing
<frogzoo> !tell eternal9 about nvidia
<rapha> Hi all!
<eternal9> that only for glx ?
<goh> amping_Kaiser: Tks!
<bonglord> thanks for all the help! catch you later!
<eternal9> I need for 64 bit
<nnacht> again: dones anyone hier use Fluxbox under Unbuntu?
<nick01> how do I install gcc and all the needed stuff ?
<rapha> I want some Apache web sites to only be available on eth0 and some others only on eth1 ... can somebody help me; I've no idea what docs to read or what to search for on Google
<Zedugh> nnacht, hold on a second
<frogzoo> !tell nick about build
<Kamping_Kaiser> rapha i think you want virtual domains
<nick01> nick01
<nick01> frogzoo, change it to nick01
<frogzoo> !tell nick01 about build
<nick01> tks
<theD3viL> frogzoo, can i pick up automaticly partitioning but only for 1 partition ?
<nnacht> Zedugh, ok, no problem.
<frogzoo> theD3viL: not sure
<ktogias> flint, not what I have in mind... A few hours ago installed through synaptic some dev packages for some libs in order to sutisfy the dependencies of a configure script. How can I find out what exactly I installed this morning, in order to record it for later reference?
<nick01> rapha, use virtual hosts
<Tuntis> Urmh
<Tuntis> Back...
<Tuntis> On the way, I tested sda2 again, no luck
<theD3viL> Where can i select default player for firefox? Couse totem dont work for me
<frogzoo> Tuntis: everything I've seen mentioned about booting USB says it boots just like a floppy - it's news to me you can boot 2nd partitions etc
<frogzoo> theD3viL: install w32codecs
<frogzoo> !tell theD3viL about w32codecs
<theD3viL> frogzoo, i have install it
<goh> Any1 knows if usb live booting is faster than livecd booting?
<frogzoo> goh would have to be, no question
<jesse__> Hi does anybody know good documentation for R-Linux (Data Recovery Software)
<jesse__> or have an idea themselves about the program?
<goh> frogzoo: Ok, so does that mean that if I manage to use a usb thumb drv to live boot an ubuntu livecd, it will be a lot faster?
<goh> How much faster?
<eternal9> what is the difference between k8 and and k8 smp ? for amd64
<frogzoo> theD3viL: totem should just work - you sure it's a totem plugin?
<frogzoo> eternal9: u only need smp if you have multiple cpus
<Dr_Willis> goh,  depends on how slow your cd is. :P and fast your usb thumb drive is.
<theD3viL> frogzoo, yes > ** (totem-mozilla-viewer:10743): CRITICAL **: bacon_video_widget_stop: assertion `bvw != NULL' failed
<eternal9> k so just k8 then will work for amd 64
<frogzoo> Dr_Willis: but my money's on the thumb drive :)
<Dr_Willis> frogzoo,  if you can get a system toboot off one.
<frogzoo> :)
<Dr_Willis> frogzoo,  which is still a 'little' rare. :P
<jvai> hey every1, a question of backing up data, is simply burning to a cd the "initrd.img.old" & "vmlinuz.old" enuff for a back up?
<Dr_Willis> frogzoo,  i got these usb-sony-memory sticks. :( nothing wants to boot off them.
<eternal9> now do I want to install all the headers for k8 ?
<eternal9> or no
<frogzoo> jvai: absolutely not - no way
<jvai> no?
<frogzoo> jvai: well, what are you backing up?
<redguy> jvai: aren't these symlinks?
<frogzoo> jvai: those two files are just the kernel - there's no system libraries or bin tools or modules or config files....
<goh> What about booting from a hardisk compared to usb live booting?
<frogzoo> goh the quickest USB atm is read @ 20MB/s - that's 4x slower than disk
<Tuntis> going to force it work ->>>>
<jvai> ok i'll have to burn ALL "initrd"  & "vmlinuz" folders.. frogzoo, i just want to back up all my settings/bookmarks, all the changes a made, just in case of a reinstall, of a corrupt'd system
<frogzoo> jvai: you need to backup everything from "/"
<jvai> ooooo!
<mirak> is there a channel for dapper ?
<goh> frogzoo: then may I ask hw the usb compares to a cd. I'm sorry but I do not know the speed difference
<jvai> soo, just burning ("/") which is root, will do it?
<mark__> Can anyone recommend a good media player, fore gnome with last.fm support + MP3/WMA playback?
<redguy> frogzoo: not true
<blue-frog> jvai, use systemrescuecd and the program partimage
<frogzoo> jvai: you want to look at dump probably
<mirak> mark__: give up wma
<frogzoo> redguy: in particular?
<mark__> mirak: well mainly mp3
<jvai> ok.. but how do i find "dump"?
<jvai> thru nautilus?
<frogzoo> jvai: no, try "cpio"
<redguy> jvai: for user settings you will want to back up only /home or even /home/user/
<jvai> oo ok
<jvai> back up/burn everything in /home/user/
<mirak> mark__: I use quodlibet but I don't think there is radio
<redguy> frogzoo: /usr is not necessary for example
<jvai> then if i ever have to reinstall, just load the burnt cd, w/ /home/user/
<mark__> !quodlibet
<ubotu> mark__: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<redguy> jvai: this will not back up any of system settings though, only user settings
<frogzoo> redguy: 2 be sure - probably only /home is strictly absolutely necessary
<wyawc2000> Why my NetBean show some box, i couldn't see the right interface..
<blue-frog> jvai, use systemrescuecd and the program partimage
<jvai> like my backgruond, my transparencies, etc? @ red
<blue-frog> jvai, to make an image of your system
<redguy> jvai: yup
<jvai> oo ok
<mark__> mirak: I'll give it ago!
<wyawc2000> I have a problem: Why my NetBean show some box, i couldn't see the right interface..
<jvai> yes, how do i make an image of my system? should i scroll up to what was already suggested?
<eternal9> gcc-version-check failed:
<eternal9>   You appear to be compiling the NVIDIA kernel module with a different
<eternal9>   compiler than the one that was used to compile the running kernel.  This may
<eternal9>   be fine, but there are cases where this can lead to instability.  The
<eternal9>   compiler used to compile the kernel was gcc 3.4; the current compiler is gcc
<eternal9>   4.0.
<wyawc2000> I have a problem: Why my NetBean show some , i couldn't see the right interface..
<frogzoo> eternal9: please don't paste here - use pastebin
<wyawc2000> Who can help me .....
<eternal9> sorry
<eternal9> I have gcc 4.0 installed though
<eternal9> so now what can I do
<redguy> eternal9: you have build-essential installed?
<eternal9> yeah
<frogzoo> eternal9: install gcc3.4 & compile using "export GCC=path_to_gcc.3.4"
<wyawc2000> I have a problem: Why my NetBean show some  , i couldn't see the right interface..
<wyawc2000> I have a problem: Why my NetBean show some  , i couldn't see the right interface..  Who can help me???
<Agiofws> hello where do i put some commands that i would like to run at boot time  could you please give me the path to the file ?
<blue-frog> eternal9, installing ubuntu nvidia drivers would be easier..
<Agiofws> is it /etc/rc.2?
<Agiofws> or
<Agiofws> etc/rc.S?
<redguy> wyawc2000: repeating your question 100 times more won't encourage anyone to help you
<eternal9> really
<eternal9> so should I uninstall everything again
<Agiofws> hello where do i put some commands that i would like to run at boot time  could you please give me the path to the file ?  is it rc.S or rc.3
<mcphail> Agiofws: I use a cron job for this kind of thing. Using runlevels is overkill
<Agiofws> mcphail,  just tell me
<frogzoo> Agiofws: create a new file called /etc/rc2.d/S99local
<redguy> wyawc2000: apparently nobody, try later or some other channel, more java oriented than this.
<Agiofws> simple commands like modprobe
<Agiofws> ok
<wyawc2000> rok.,thank you ..
<Agiofws> frogzoo,  are you sure
<frogzoo> pretty sure that will work, yes
<Agiofws> runlevel is TWO
<Agiofws> nice
<frogzoo> Agiofws: you got it
<wyawc2000> I also a problem, today i install php. but when i reboot my computer, i couldn't use it ?
<jvai> i burnt elive 0.3, & it has mplayer, which playz wmp media, how can i just extract that from the cd to my hoary system?.. is it as easy as pulling the folder from the cd?
<redguy> Agiofws: the better way would be to create a script in /etc/init.d/ and then learn and run update-rc.d
<Tuntis> Well, this kinda-of-like-sucks
<mcphail> Agiofws: sudo crontab -e -u root
<mcphail> Agiofws: then write "@reboot /path/to/script"
<wyawc2000> I also a problem, today i install php. but when i reboot my computer, i couldn't use it ? why?
<Agiofws> frogzoo,  rc2.D has files or symlinks in it ?
<wyawc2000> I also a problem, today i install php. but when i reboot my computer, i couldn't use it . why
<frogzoo> Agiofws: usually symlinks to init.d
<TokenBad> ok here is a good one...how do you use cpkg file?
<Agiofws> so i symlink it  to a file in init.d ?
<Agiofws> frogzoo,
<Agiofws> or i just put the commands in that file ?
<redguy> Agiofws: update-rc.d will create symlinks automagically
<frogzoo> Agiofws: no need
<Agiofws> just put the commands  in  S99local <---- frogzoo ?
<frogzoo> Agiofws: as redguy points out, 2 do it properly, put the script in init.d & run update-rc.d
<mirak> does someone manage to install Eclipse on Breezy ?
<frogzoo> Agiofws: that will get you up & going for starters
<Agiofws> so i just put the commands  in  S99local    or i symlink  S99local  to a file in init.d
<Agiofws> which two
<Seveas> mirak, sudo apt-get install eclipse
<mirak> Seveas: there is dependencies problemes
<frogzoo> Agiofws: no need to symlink - just remember to chmod +x
<Agiofws> kk
<mirak> Seveas: by the way this package doesn't exist
<Seveas> mirak, eclipse-editor oslt...
<Agiofws> chmod  S99local  in /etc/rc2.d in right ?
<jvai> thank u all for your support, i.e. frogzoo, redguy, i wish i had something to give as in support
<Vasion> Hi, I have two current issues that I need addressed with ubuntu, one I am on a laptop with ubuntu the computer is a compaq nw8000 and as it is the thumbstick mouse on the keyboard doesn't work, just the touchpad, anyone have any ideas on how to get the thumbstick to work
<mirak> Seveas: nope
<frogzoo> Agiofws: and at the top of the file, put "#!/bin/bash"
<mirak> Seveas: there is SDK but I have dependencies problemes
<human_error> ion3 is cool. anyone using it?
<frogzoo> Agiofws: oops, should read "#! /bin/sh"
<Vasion> the second issue is our VGA projecter doesn't reconginze any output from ubuntu, any suggestions on that?
<MagicFab> trivia: how many languages does Ubuntu offer at install time ?
<Agiofws> oh ok
<MagicFab> Vasion: use a generic vesa driver, 800x600 resolution
<Vasion> Ok
<frogzoo> any tips for passing vga params to kernel at boot to get the right res?
<Vasion> any ideas about the thumbstick mouse? I really hate the touchpad
<EvilPaddy> Whats the kernel headers package listed in Synaptic as?
<redguy> EvilPaddy: linux-headers
<ccb69> work
<mcphail> EvilPaddy: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<rapha> Kamping_Kaiser: nick01: okay, thanks! Is there any specifically good Ubuntu ho-to? I already got it set-up so far, just that everything is accessible from everywhere...
<frogzoo> rapha: install firestarter?
<windowsrefund> hello
<xored> somone has experience with munin. I want to check where the cronjobis in wheater he is working
<Kamping_Kaiser> rapha: you mean ubuntu only help? or ubuntu help for apache?
<EvilPaddy> redguy, & mcphail, nice one d00ds
<rapha> frogzoo: naa, set up apache so that certain sites are only accessible from certain interfaces
<rapha> Kamping_Kaiser: I mean setting up virtual hosts for apache
<Agiofws> frogzoo,  just to be sure #! /bin/sh  < on the top right ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rapha: i don't know. sorry
<rapha> kay, thx
<mcphail> rapha: the apache manual has good docs on this
<frogzoo> rapha: bind the virt hosts to separate IPs dude
<rapha> mcphail: frogzoo: thx!
<Hitman> channels
<frogzoo> Agiofws: sry, top left - look at the other files & do similiar
<mcphail> rapha: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/
<rapha> thx mcphail!
<redguy> Agiofws: AFAIR, the first line should be #!/bin/sh
<redguy> Agiofws: no space
<mcphail> redguy: the space is optional, but compulsory on BSD
<Agiofws> redguy,  are you sure ?
<redguy> mcphail: really? didn't know
<redguy> Agiofws: read what mcphail told me
<ubuntu> hi
<Agiofws> ok
<Zedugh> Tuntis, u there?
<frogzoo> redguy: there's a space - take a look
<Tuntis> Yes
<redguy> frogzoo: according to what mcphail said, both shoul work
<frogzoo> redguy: I agree
<matrix-ubuntu-c> hi all
<Zedugh> Tuntis, just an idea: try root=/dev/hdd2
<Tuntis> hm, ok
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how do i download packages line gnu
<matrix-ubuntu-c> like gnu
<Tuntis> whaat
<Tuntis> Didn't know Steam allows me to download games I have ordered physically :O
<eternal9> no pre defined kernel
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i just installed ubuntu how do i uptdate the system
<eternal9> what gives
<Tuntis> now, to try hdd2
<eternal9> sudo apt-get update
<eternal9> for update
<mark__> Anyone recommend a MSN client (Not: Amsn,Bitlbee,gaim)
<eternal9> I have installed generic for 64
<theD3viL> mark__, kopete?
<eternal9> I have installed k8 for 64
<mark__> thats for KDE
<eternal9> everytime I try to run nvidia's installer
<eternal9> it says no kernel to support this
<eternal9> wtf
<matrix-ubuntu-c>  i do sudu apt-get flex nothing happens
<theD3viL> mark__, you can install in a gnome too
<eternal9> sudo
<xored> somone has experience with munin. I want to check where the cronjobis in wheater he is working
<Zedugh> matrix-ubuntu-c, you need to enable multiverse and/or universe in your apt repos (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<Tuntis> Didn't work.
<Zedugh> Tuntis, did it give the same alert?
<matrice64> mark__, there is galaxium, http://galaxium.sourceforge.net/
<Tuntis> yes
<wyawc2000> How to update Gaim???
<theD3viL> Why firefox close when i wanna play online movie?!?!
<needlz_> hi, ive a thinkpad t42 with a centrino wlan card (ipw2200) and breezy. when i try to enable the wireless device (ath0), it automaticly disables it after 1 second...
<needlz_> does anyone know what i can do?
<matrix-ubuntu-c>  sudu apt-get uptdate gaim
<trappist> theD3viL: sounds like it's crashing
<redguy> matrix-ubuntu-c: sudo
<redguy> matrix-ubuntu-c: hmm, sudo apt-get update will update all of your packages
<theD3viL> trappist, yes, but why ? :S
<theD3viL> trappist, and where to select firefox default movie player ?
<redguy> matrix-ubuntu-c: sudo apt-get update gaim will do the same
<needlz_> does no1 have a centrino wlan card here?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i try this sudo apt-get gcc
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i get error
<trappist> theD3viL: what kind of movie
<pholie> what is the dapper? codename for next ubuntu release?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how do i install gcc
<theD3viL> trappist, hm...ill give you a link
<Zedugh> Tuntis, don't think it will work (at least not yet), see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootingFromUSB?highlight=%28install%29%7C%28on%29%7C%28usb%29
<rob_p> needlz_:  I do.
<trappist> needlz_: I have a ipw220 and it's eth0 - it mostly works but I get a lot of firmware errors.  you probably need a firmware update.
<oskude> theD3viL, you could start firefox from terminal and look if it spits any error messages...
<trappist> *2200
<needlz_> i see
<molsen> Where can i report bugs from Dapper?
<theD3viL> trappist,
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how do i install gcc
<theD3viL> trappist, http://24ur.com/naslovnica/specialitete/adiposloveniji/20051111_3064250_16076436.php
<needlz_> trappist: did it get automaticly renamed to eth0?
<oskude> matrix-ubuntu-c, sudo apt-get install gcc
<theD3viL> oskude, k ill pastebin you
<trappist> needlz_: not renamed, just named.  I don't think it's using the atheros drivers.  that might be part of your problem too.
<Tuntis> alright zedugh
<_jason> theD3viL, I play that fine on mine, what plugin are you using?
<needlz_> trappist: see that kwifimanger thingy actually finds my AP (it shows me the ssid)..but the card will be actived for like 1 second
<needlz_> :/
<trappist> needlz_: try using the ipw2200 module instead of the atheros drivers
<needlz_> trappist: can you tell me where i can change that?
<theD3viL> _jason, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5232 and i have installed mplayerplugin but totem is still want to play movies (firefox).
<trappist> needlz_: modprobe -r atheros (is that the name of the module?) and modprobe ipw2200
<needlz_> ok thx
<Tuntis> reboot
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how do i remove a package sudo get-unistall gcc
<[cro] smiley> i have a problem with the top panel. I have unchecked expand in properties and everything works fine. But when i restart computer th clock is on the left side and my aplications on the right.
<Zedugh> matrix-ubuntu-c: sudo apt-get remove gcc
<theD3viL> _jason, what can i doo ?
<[cro] smiley> some1 please help
<_jason> theD3viL, actually I lied to you, it plays but doesn't buffer right :/  I've never used mmst:// before, maybe that's why.  What version of firefox are you using?
<theD3viL> _jason, default ubuntu
<Aven> help!
<Aven> libapache2-mod-php5 is installed
<matrix-ubuntu-c> when i compile libdnet i get this checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Aven> but it doesn't load in the apache2 modules
<rapha> Cool!
<rapha> Got it working ... dkv.test.stofi.net mcphail -- thx!
<oskude> matrix-ubuntu-c, "apt-get install make" and then try again
<trappist> Aven: mv /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.* /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<_jason> ubotu, tell theD3viL about replacetotem
<oskude> matrix-ubuntu-c, "sudo apt-get install make" and then try again (to be exact)
<mcphail> Aven: trappist: a2enmod is a better way
<yapyccky> hello everyone
<Aven> mcphail, what's that?
<yapyccky> how is possible to take off shadow from desktop fonts on ubuntu=
<trappist> mcphail: cool, never heard of it
<mcphail> Aven: simlinks mods-available to mods-enabled
<_jason> theD3viL, I should have also told you I am using a version of the mplayerplugin different than the one in the repos.  But I found that oen to be better than the totem-plugin anyway.
<Aven> how do I do that? :P
<mcphail> Aven: sudo a2ensite nameofmymodule
<mcphail> *a2enmod
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i try that sudo apt-get install make when i run again sudo ./configure i get same error
<yapyccky> i would be glad if someone will answer me :-)
<oskude> yapyccky, hello :)
<yapyccky> hello oskude :-)
<yapyccky> oskude , do u have any solutoin for my "stupid" problem?
<oskude> yapyccky, no, never doen that, sry. have you tried google ?
<yapyccky> i did, but didnt find anything interesting
<dpupp> where are audio clips stored in ubuntu?
<sethk> matrix-ubuntu-c, what's the error, exactly?
<Aven> thanks worked
<dpupp> system even sounds and such?
<mcphail> rapha: np
<matrix-ubuntu-c> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<oskude> matrix-ubuntu-c, then try "apt-get install build-essential"
<oskude> matrix-ubuntu-c, then try "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<sethk> matrix-ubuntu-c, the compiler doesn't have write privileges in the directory
<sethk> matrix-ubuntu-c, a sudo won't help you there
<dpupp> I need to set my irc program to alert on highlight and play sound, i dont have any sound clips other than the defauls, however, i dont know where the defaults are stored. Anyone know?
<sethk> matrix-ubuntu-c, you have to either change the ownership of the source directory, or get a root shell (sudo -i, I think) and run configure from there
<_jason> dpupp, /usr/share/sounds
<dpupp> Thanks _jason
<matrix-ubuntu-c> it worked now with that sudo apt-get install build-essential
<willii> hi all
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i just installed sudo apt-get gcc thats why it wasn not working maybe
<oskude> matrix-ubuntu-c, "build-essential" is a meta pakage containing some crusial stuff for compiling...
<willii> I am trying to install a non deb package I type  sudo alien --to-deb yhen the name of the driver  the responce is  that the word alien seem to be the problem any offers please
<oskude> william, sudo apt-get install alien ?
<tebito> hola, alguien sabe de donde bajar un cd adicional repositorio ubuntu
<jino> Hi
<Amaranth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<willii> hi oskude, yes maybe but I alredy have the package
<jino> Can some one tell me how to compile c++ programs in ubuntu] 
<oskude> william, could you post your error message in pastebin ?
<willii> sorry the driver
<oskude> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<jino> Seveas , how do i compile a cpp program on linux .I have installed gcc
<mcphail> jino: g++ -o progname sorce.cpp
<willii> ok will do the driver is for my wireless so I will back in a minute
<dpupp> could someone test my highlight function? just type m nick
<jino> mcphail . which source should i give in
<deltron> m nick
<deltron> ?
<dpupp> my nick i meant.
<deltron> lol
<jino> i have my program in home
<deltron> dpupp: testing
<davidw> anyone managed to get ldap working as an authentication method? I'm going bonkers
<dpupp> EEEKAg! loud vol. static. i chose the wrong sound.
<mcphail> jino: whatever source you want to compile...
<deltron> I started to try to authenticate through LDAP, but never got to work on it ://
<jino> mcphail thanks its all ok
<spiderbatdad> help
<spiderbatdad> tar.gz package on desk top...how to install it
<Sonderblade> how do you do so that ubuntu doesn't automatically popup nautilus when you insert a disk?
<dpupp> ok lets try that again. test please? just say my nick.
<deltron> go to a shell, type tar -xzvf tarfile.tar.gz
<oskude> spiderbatdad, what do you want to install ? are you sure theres no ubuntu package for it ?
<Zedugh> dpupp
<davidw> man, this is seriously fucked up
<dpupp> perfect. Thanks!
<spiderbatdad> conky
<spiderbatdad> oskude: Conky 1.3.4
<jino> in cpp does cout is used get output on screen
<_jason> jino, try ##c++
<oskude> spiderbatdad, ok, didnt found any packages in packages.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> jino: std::cout<<"foo";
<spiderbatdad> what do I do with this tar package on my desktop?
<oskude> spiderbatdad, yould you give me their website url, or where did you get that
<oskude> *could
<xored> someone has experience with configring the munin plugins, esp. the ip_ plugin '
<Sonderblade> spiderbatdad: conky is in synaptic
<spiderbatdad> did a google search for "conky" it's a system monitor
<oskude> oh concy = conky ?
<jino> amaranth yes it works
<oskude> oh my failre :) doh
<oskude> *failure
<spiderbatdad> sonderblade: don't find it in mine
<oskude> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<jino> amaranth, to run the program the program wht is the command
<Sonderblade> spiderbatdad: if you use breezy you should
<spiderbatdad> 5.10 Breezy
<Amaranth> jino: You've compiled it?
<oskude> conky is in universe
<jino> yes
<spiderbatdad> looking again for 100th time.
<Amaranth> jino: chmod +x program then run ./program
<gimmulf> How do i find out what software i can install for my amd64 cpu? is everything i got in the respitorys working for my system?
<Amaranth> gimmulf: yes
<oskude> spiderbatdad, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=conky&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<gimmulf> oki thanks
<spiderbatdad> sure would be nice if I could drag the package into synaptic
<spiderbatdad> thanks
<pc22> who's familiar with swat?
<Aven> Everytime I try to remove phpmyadmin, I keep getting: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5233
<jino> thanks
<Amaranth> did the archive just slow way down for anyone else?
<jino> how to get the cpp tutorial in ubuntu
<pirx> how do i see which packages i have installed?
<Amaranth> pirx: open synaptic and choose the installed packages item from the status list
<_jason> pirx, dpkg -l
<pirx> 2 ways, thanks!
<deltron> lol
<_jason> pirx, :)
<oskude> where second is the GUI way ;)
<xored> someone has experience with configring the munin plugins, esp. the ip_ plugin ', i want to count the traffic on interface eth0
<Aven> Everytime I try to remove phpmyadmin, I keep getting: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5233
<Siph0n-Lab> hey.... hey, im tryin to get my bluetooth to work automatically when i boot up... i tryed editing  the bluez-utils file with , HIDD_OPTIONS="--connect XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX" , but that doesnt work... ne ideas? :)
<psi> does anyone know how to enable tapping on ibook touchpads?
<pirx> ok, so i removed a efw packages, and i run "dpkg -l | grep -i myth" and it still shows those packages (mythtv packages)... what gives?
<oskude> Aven, try here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79934
<pirx> and the mythtv-backend script remains in /etc/cron.daily/ ... hmm!
<bungle> hi all
<oskude> psi, dunno on mac, but on pc tabbing is managed my this "xorg-driver-synaptics"
<guile> hi all , when i can find the url of repositories of apt , to put on sources.list?
<Siph0n-Lab> so neone got an idea bout the mouse? :)
<oskude> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<jrattner1> is there a program similar to Kticker for gnome
<psi> oskude, thanks. it seems to be newer than what is already included in xorg, so perhaps it will help
<bungle> whats Kticker do jrattner1
<jrattner1> bungle, it scrolls rss headlines in the panel..
<psi> oskude, eek. i misread. it was reverted to an older version. i think i need 0.14+
<Slackwise> I just put a WinXP HDD in this Ubuntu machine at work. I need to have XP boot by default. Any documentation on dualbooting with GRUB? I'm only familiar with LILO.
<jrattner1> is there a program similar to knewsticker for gnome'?
<bungle> sorry i dont know jrattner1,  but no doubt someone in here will
<oskude> psi, do you have "synaptics" driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<psi> oskude, yes
<dadde> I have a problen: The ubuntu setup dosent recognise one of my old partitions. It was a ext3 partition but it dosent want to get that. What shall I do?
<oskude> psi, hmm, your sure that the mouse pad works 100% ?
<psi> oskude, the xorg log says that no synaptics touchpad was detected, though. i read somewhere that i need version 0.14+ for it to work properly
<oskude> psi, hmm, and your current version is ?
<psi> 0.14.3+revertedto+0.13.6-0ubuntu3
<psi> i use breezy
<oskude> psi, hmm, "revertedto" sounds not good :)
<ppd> hi. does anybody know whether it's possible to disable the jerky gdm logout fade?
<psi> oskude, yeah. i wonder why they did that.
<oskude> psi, just for the record, my is 0.13.6-0ubuntu5
<dadde> is there a partition utility in ubunto?
<oskude> psi, but mine is a PC
<EvilPaddy> dadde, gparted
<dadde> thx
<oskude> psi, have you searched ubuntuforums ?
<jino> hi
<jino> how to search the cpp document
<root__> quienpa est ah ???
<oskude> jino, could you be more exact...
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jino> to get the document about some key words in the terminal
<nadia007> When I installed ubuntu, I did it on a LCD, now that I moved the box to a CRT it's giving me really low resolution options.  How can I get it to reconfigure using my new monitor?
<psi> oskude, briefly. i'll try some more.
<_jason> ubotu, tell nadia007 about fixres
<olicat> this might be a bit ot, but a question for linux developers :)
<stratovarius> hey all
<Stormx2> Heya
<olicat> if i commit something with svn, then want to take back my changes and revert back to the previous versions, is there a way of doing it?
<stratovarius> I use proftpd. when I try to connect to ftp I have "421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection" where is the problem?
<psi> oskude, most people are concerned with *disabling* tapping
<stratovarius> pls help me
<jino> askude, i am doing cpp program, to get the tutorial in that terminal what should i do
<Aven> hmm
<Aven> MySQL is running fine and so is the database... but how can I make apache2 recognize mysql?
<stratovarius> nobody can help me?
<Aven> I have mysql-server installed and php4-mysql
<dooglus> jino: find . -type f -name '*.cpp' -print0 | xargs -0 grep -e keyword1 -e keyword2
<NuK> hello guys, my evolution inbox is messed up, i cant delete msgs and it gives me error, anybody know where the msgs are kept so i can manualy delete everything?
<jnymo> so what's new and hot in the linux/ubuntu world?
<Aven> stratovarius, first off... are you sure proftpd is running?
<stratovarius> Aven: in what way I can be sure it's running?
<dooglus> stratovarius: still using inetd?
<stratovarius> yeah
<dooglus> so it won't be running until it's needed
<dooglus> inetd will start it on demand.
<dooglus> what line do you have in /etc/inetd.conf for it?
<stratovarius> dooglus:wait Ill paste u
<HaShofet> I'm looking for the file to edit so I can auto-login to gnome with specified user....can anyone help?
<dooglus> it's only 1 line - say it here
<jnymo> I'm not trying to be rhetorical.. is there any newsworthy info on ubuntu lately?
<dooglus> I don't know anything about inetd
<stratovarius> #:STANDARD: These are standard services.
<stratovarius> ftp	stream	tcp	nowait	root	/usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/proftpd
<White-Wolf> Question :How does one go about installing .deb files?
<psi> dpkg -i
<_jason> !dpkg
<dooglus> stratovarius: I don't know if that's right or not.  does /usr/sbin/tcpd exist?  and /usr/sbin/proftpd?
<drummer> Has anyone here been successful at installing Open Office 2.0 on Hoary?
<dooglus> White-Wolf: "sudo dpkg -i <.deb file>
<dooglus> "
<NuK> hi, could someone help me with ximian evolution?
<drummer> if so HOw?
<White-Wolf> Dooglus : thanks
<pluffsy> hello
<dooglus> drummer: I did it by upgrading Hoary to Breezy
<pluffsy> Is the airport extreme cards on powerbooks still unsupported under linux?
<stratovarius> stratovarius@CIRO:~$ /usr/sbin/proftpd
<stratovarius>  - Fatal: </Directory>: directive not allowed in <Anonymous> context on line 101 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<dooglus> drummer: (and even then I only got a pre-release
<dooglus> )
<drummer> Upgrading to Breezy is not an option at the moment.
<EvilPaddy> NuK, Whats the promlem with Evolution?
<drummer> So the question is still on the table: Has anyone successfully installed Open Office 2.0 on HOARY.
<XiCillin> don't know
<dooglus> drummer: it's unlikely.  hoary is old, open office 2.0 is new.  people stopped using hoary before open office 2.0 came out, I'd guess.
<NuK> EvilPaddy,  my evolution inbox is messed up, i cant delete msgs and it gives me error, do you know where the msgs are kept so i can manualy delete everything?
<dadde> ok, now that i have made a partition in gparted, how do i get it mounted?
<jrattner1> How do i make my system use GDM instead of KDM
<NuK> EvilPaddy, removing .evolution in my home folder dont help
<dooglus> dadde: you need to make a filesystem in the partition before you can mount it.  did you do that?
<dadde> yeah ext3
<dooglus> jrattner1: install gdm, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<dooglus> dadde: you should be able to just add a line to /etc/fstab for it
<dooglus> dadde: or run "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda<whatever> /mount/<whereever>"
<mahangu> anyone here use gtkpod succesfully?
<HaShofet> QUESTION: I'm looking for the file to edit so I can auto-login to gnome with specified user....can anyone help?
<jrattner1> dooglus, thanx that worked perfectly, next questions how to i install  grub splash screens
<dooglus> jrattner1: I don't know.  what's the point in that?
<drummer> dooglus: actually hoary was being distributed on disk by Ubuntu until this fall.
<dooglus> HaShofet: did you look at /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<dadde> thx dooglus
<drummer> ok I'll try elsewhere.
<Stormx2> HaShofet: There is a graphical tool.
<HaShofet> i'll look
<Aven> hi
<Aven> how do I load a module into apache2?
<HaShofet> yeah, but graphic tool isn't option now...I only have ssh access
<Stormx2> ah ok
<Aven> for it to go on /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<jrattner1> dooglus, to make things look pretty
<dooglus> it's not good to get dependant on graphical tools either - they change from distribution to distribution
<stratovarius> dooglus: I solved my proble. there was an errorn on line 101 of my proftpd confi file. But now I had a new problem. When I try to log in as anonymous (ftp) it asks me for a passw (its should be my email address) but it doesnt work. what can I do?
<dooglus> jrattner1: for the 1.5 seconds that grub is running?
<Amy_> To upgrade from Hoary to Breezy, can I just change "hoary" to "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list, or do I actually have to install from the CD?
<lpisani> Hello all
<Stormx2> Amy_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Stormx2> Amy_: That will update you to breezy
<_jason> ubotu, tell Amy_ about breezy
<dooglus> stratovarius: check the config file.  did you disable anonymous logins perhaps?
<Amy_> Stormx2, excellent, thanks
<MalFal> I'm having major problems installing 5.10.  Can anyone help?
<mirak> when the music's over
<jrattner1> dooglus, yes : ) SuSE has a real pretty screen
<stratovarius> dunno I'll take a look
<Aven> how do I load a module into apache2? for it to go on /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Stormx2> MalFal: Whats the problem?
<Amy_> _jason, thanks
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i think ubuntu has the best screen
<_jason> Amy_, yw
<matrix-ubuntu-c> and i like ubuntu 4 -ever
<Stormx2> :D Glad to hear it
<MalFal> Well.. I've downloaded the iso twice and I've tried to install on different hardware.
<Stormx2> MalFal: How does it fail?
<MalFal> Everytime I go with the install, it seems to have trouble reading a bunch of packages.
<NuK> jausom :)
<dooglus> MalFal: check the md5sum of the iso you're downloading.  there's no need to download it twice if the md5sum matches
<Stormx2> MalFal: it may be your CD burner
<Stormx2> MalFal: Have you tried burning on a slower speed/
<stratovarius> dooglus: here is my config file http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5236. may u take a loo pls?
<MalFal> No.. I've been d/l'ing and installing a bunch of different dists.
<stratovarius> *look
<dooglus> stratovarius: I can take a look, but I don't run an FTP server myself.
<Stormx2> MalFal: Check the MD5 sums, do they match?
<dooglus> stratovarius: FTP isn't very secure.  wouldn't you be better off with scp or some such?
<MalFal> It tells me: "The debootstrap program exited wian an error (return value 1)
<SatanGolga> where is the list of working wifi-cards?
<MalFal> hold on.. let me check the sums
<Aven> how do I load a module into apache2? for it to go on /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<stratovarius> dooglus: in what sense isnt it secure?isnt it secure even if it is a lan ftp?
<Stormx2> MalFal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<rapha> How can I make an existing samba share read/writeable to everybody without requiring username/password?
<spiderbatdad> the version of conky in Universe is unstable...how can I install the tar.gz file on my desktop?
<dooglus> stratovarius: if your LAN is secure then it's OK I guess.  You trust everyone on your LAN?
<dooglus> stratovarius: FTP sends everything in plain text.  Anyone sniffing packets on the network can easily get your passwords.
<Stormx2> What's GNOME's brower called?
<dooglus> nautilus
<Slackwise> Nautilus is the File Manager, not the browser. :P
<_jason> ubotu, tell spiderbatdad about compile
<dadde> hmm i cant login as su?
<spiderbatdad> please
<dadde> How do i fix that?
<Stormx2> web browser, I meant.
<Slackwise> The official GNOME browser is "Epiphany"
<dooglus> epiphany then?
<Stormx2> Yeah thats the one, cheers
<dooglus> if you mean *web* browser
<Slackwise> But the default is Firefox, of course. :P
<_jason> spiderbatdad, ubotu has sent you a msg with the info
<stratovarius> dooglus:I think my lan it's secure cuz I have a firewalled router that should be protect my pcs
<spiderbatdad> thanks many x
<stratovarius> shouldnt it?
<xkahn> whoa...  big channel.
<cube1000> is there an other filebrowser like nautilus???
<dooglus> stratovarius: yes, it should.  but it's good to have more than one layer of security
<dooglus> cube1000: "rox" is quite nice
<xkahn> Okay.  What's the best way to install pam_xauth.so?
<dadde> Im unable to login as SU -, Aturisation failed, How do I fix this?
<bolrod__> sudo su
<dooglus> dadde: you need to make a user called "SU" if you want to log in as "SU"
<bolrod__> ?
<stratovarius> dooglus:on my ubuntu I have no firewall (only iptables). on my winxp box I have an antivirus only an the windows' firewall
<xkahn> I'd like to switch to another user and still have X permissions.
<bolrod__> dooglus: try sudo su
<dadde> oki, testing
<bolrod__> :)
<xkahn> And I'd prefer to avoid xhost
<MalFal> stormx: The sums chaed out ok
<MalFal> **checked
<dooglus> bolrod__: that will log you in as root
<smergler2> sudo -s would also work
<bolrod__> yes.. what do you want then?
<smergler2> dooglus: ^^
<cube1000> dooglus:any other cuase i can't apt-get rox
<dooglus> dadde: was asking how to log in as SU
<bolrod> ^.0
<dooglus> cube1000: you missed the 'install'
<bolrod> you have a user SU ?
<dadde> Hehe it works just fine now
<dadde> thanks for the help
<cube1000> dooglus: now i've done sudo apt-get install rox..
<dooglus> cube1000: oh, and it's called "rox-filer"
<cube1000> thx
<MalFal> Stormx2?
<cube1000> dooglus:but its a big one,isn't it?it has got 12MB
<dooglus> cube1000: it's a lightweight filer.  I don't know why it's 12Mb!
<cube1000> i don'T know,too
<dooglus> cube1000: do you have gnome installed already?
<cube1000> no...i uninstalled it..
<jfletcher> Hey, I've installed bluez-utils -- What's the command to either start a GUI or somthing or make a connection?
<dooglus> cube1000: I guess rox-filer depends on a bunch of X Windows stuff which you've uninstalled.
<SatanGolga> where could i get the list of working wifi-cards for ubuntu?
<MalFal> Stormx2: The md5sums checked out ok
<cube1000> i only uninstalled gdm
<xkahn> . . . o O { I wonder if I can copy it from a non-braindead distribution.... }
<dooglus> cube1000: I don't know then.  12Mb isn't so much though, eh?
<xkahn> Probably not a good idea.
* Murrlin peeks in to see latest u gossip
<cube1000> ok..it's nice one...
<cube1000> can i uninstall nautilus?
<cube1000> without probs?
<mirak> cube1000: it while uninsall gnome probably ?
<mirak> will
<dooglus> cube1000: I didn't uninstall nautilus, but I've not run it for weeks, so I guess it's safe to uninstall it
<Aven> to get MySQL working with apache, would I need libapache2-mod-auth-mysql ?
<dooglus> cube1000: I just uninstalled it.  it only takes 1 other package with it: "nautilus-desktop", which I also don't use
<Stormx2> MalFal: Hmm. Burnt it at a slow speed (1x or 2x)
<dooglus> sorry - ubuntu-desktop.
<cube1000> i want to uninstall it cause if i start it under fluxbox...it starts the background i used in gnaoe and the menu disapear and theres a contentmenu
<MalFal> Well.. the first time I did the max (24x) The next time I did 8x
<dooglus> cube1000: did you see xubuntu?  it's a lighterweight desktop
<dooglus> http://newsvac.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/11/29/0344240 talks about it
<damian_> ?    ?
<MalFal> Also, the install doesn't actually access the net, does it?
<cube1000> no i didn't see it...
<dooglus> damian_: is that a language you're speaking there?
<cube1000> but i can try it...
<holycow> anyone know how to print envelopes properly in oo.org2?  mine insists on printing envelopes width wise instead of length wise ...
<Telep> hmm, does Ubuntu have a problem with XP-made partition maps?
<dooglus> MalFal: it doesn't access the net - or it doesn't need to, anyway.
<holycow> bah
<monicam> hello
<damian_>    ?
<dooglus> holycow: turn the envelope through 90 degrees before putting it into the printer?
<Telep> my friend just installed Ubuntu and he's got a disk with 3 FAT32 partitions but Ubuntu can only see one big partition
<MalFal> ok... I was trying to read the error megs as they flew by and it looked like it said something about "downloading", but I thought that was from the CD
<holycow> dooglus, thats dumb, printers have envelope feeders for a reason
<monicam> KAYCEE
<kayceew> monicaa
<monicam> hahahahaah
<kayceew> omggg whats up
<monicam> nootihng
<monicam> you
<monicam> who are you other ppl????
<yvamarar> hey
<kayceew> heyyyyyyyy
<kayceew> YVAAAAAAAA
<yvamarar> wats up?
<monicam> ahahah
<kayceew> i LOVE UUUUUUUUUUu
<monicam> who are these otherpppl
<kayceew> we dont now
<yvamarar> lol
<yvamarar> Iloveyatoo
<stratovarius> dooglus: if I try to connect to my ftp from another pc with my user and passwd there isnt a link to a folder (/mnt/windows/Audio) I see here on my ubuntu
<Stormx2> Ooooh! A colabaration between ubuntu and gnoppix
<tannera> hey
<tannera> lol
<brandonw_> gnloru 'nwg
<yvamarar> hey
<tannera> this is sweet
<brandonw_> hello
<yvamarar> this isso kewl
<yvamarar> lol
<kayceew> i no
<monicam> hahaha
<kayceew> whats up
<monicam> dont let him se it
<cube1000> dooglus:but it's no wm...it's a system
<MalFal> what kind of collaberation?
<kayceew> yea i no
<stratovarius> dooglus: ??? u here?
<tannera> hey
<kayceew> TANNNERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<tannera> wat
<kayceew> i dunno
<monicam> shes here
<monicam> shut u
<tannera> ok then
<yvamarar> ahhh
<alexisc> hey
<kayceew> hey
<Firen> ftp server program in ubuntu is... ;) ??
<yvamarar> hello
<kayceew> ahhh the beast
<alexisc> ah teacher
<kayceew> is here
<yvamarar> hahahaha
<yvamarar> i hateher
<alexisc> haa:P
<perryp> fuck
<kayceew> PERRY
<kayceew> watch ur language
<kayceew> !
<ubotu> kayceew: Are you on ritalin?
<alexisc> scwer that i dont wana do work
<perryp> i like sausaged
<perryp> sausage
<kayceew> i no were we supposed to find notes
<brandonw_> hdjyt
<yvamarar> lol
<alexisc> lol
<monicam> i like penis'
<kayceew> lol
<perryp> jesus is my homeboy
<brandonw_> fuck u
<monicam> mmm penis
<monicam> =)
<alexisc> lol
<perryp> mr.quick has no dick
<yvamarar> lol
<kayceew> lol
<yvamarar> hahahahaha
<monicam> no FUCK you
<alexisc> i no eh
<kayceew> hahah
<monicam> haHAHAA
<monicam> THAT RHYMES
<alexisc> lol you are sad
<kayceew> no really
<brandonw_> perry sucks dick
<yvamarar> isdat hisname?
<alexisc> lol
<kayceew> yes verry
<monicam> HEY PPL WE DONT KNOW ARE ON THIS
<perryp> who here has a dick? i know you do monica =D
<yvamarar> i thought it was duck.....
<monicam> SO DONT LIEK SAY WHERE U LIVE
<monicam> LMAO
<monicam> oop i clicked capss
<alexisc> lol wat that makes no sence
<brandonw_> cgh jmdnjutdftgdshuy
<brandonw_> g
<brandonw_> g
<brandonw_> g
<perryp> i live in canada, port coquitlam, bc
<brandonw_> g
<brandonw_> g
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> hey brandon
<brandonw_> g
<oskude> bot attack ?
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<perryp> i like vagina everyone.. not penis
<brandonw_> g
<yvamarar> hahahaha
<brandonw_> g
<monicam> lets sex
<mitchellm> ] otyij0i4jhwj4509i5ph
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> 4w5thwehgethgt45hgrr
<kayceew> perry u stupid child
<brandonw_> g
<alexisc> ok ok ok
<mitchellm> 4g45uynrg
<brandonw_> g
<yvamarar> lmao
<stratovarius> how to change the owner and the group of a folder?
<mitchellm> wh24rt2gf4trgtgtt
<mitchellm> hh
<alexisc> moica lets goo
<mitchellm> thy
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> tryh
<mitchellm> rt
<mitchellm> y
<alexisc> now
<mitchellm> try
<brandonw_> g
<yvamarar> STOP
<mitchellm> te
<brandonw_> g
<perryp> cheesh
<brandonw_> g
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> h5h
<mitchellm> 65
<brandonw_> g
<monicam> cheese
<mitchellm> 5
<perryp> cheese
<perryp> cheese
<mitchellm> y
<brandonw_> g
<alexisc> STOP IT YOU FAGGET!
<perryp> cheesecheesecheese
<perryp> cheese
<yvamarar> STOP
<perryp> cheesecheese
<monicam> lets take pictures
<perryp> cheese
<mitchellm> hyh
<brandonw_> g
<monicam> PENIS
<perryp> cheese
<mitchellm> yte
<brandonw_> g
<yvamarar> OMG
<perryp> cheese
<mitchellm> 65tytrhethtrhtryrty
<brandonw_> g
<perryp> cheese
<kayceew> huh
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> r
<perryp> cheese
<mitchellm> t
<brandonw_> g
<perryp> cheese
<brandonw_> g
<kayceew> STOP IT U HOMO
<alexisc> im gonna come kick your lilttle butt:)
<mitchellm> r
<perryp> cheese
<mitchellm> ytytrywuw3hjytyt
<brandonw_> g
<perryp> cheese
<brandonw_> gg
<Myrtti> thank god for /ignore
<mitchellm> rykj
<perryp> cheese
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> ert
<perryp> cheese
<brandonw_> g
<boodle> dapper/spamassassin (spamd/spamc specifically).. anyone seeing breakage where connections from spamc will not go through localhost (even with spamc -d 127.0.0.1). always tries enternal interface ip address :-(
<perryp> cheese
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> ertu
<perryp> cheese
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> ertu
<Happuf> PLZ Admin
<kayceew> beaaaa
<perryp> cheese
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> er
<alexisc> FUK
<perryp> cheese
<mitchellm> tu
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> t
<perryp> brandon you have no penis
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> t
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> r
<perryp> you fucking fuckhead
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> er
<perryp> fucker
<alexisc> go fuck your mom :)
<monicam> stop typing
<perryp> fucker
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> te
<yvamarar> noduh
<perryp> fucker
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ogra]  by ChanServ
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> erter
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> erttr
<monicam> u guys talk to much
<tannera> im baq
<brandonw_> gt
<yvamarar> hahahahaha
<mitchellm> tre
<brandonw_> gg
<mitchellm> tr
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> t
<monicam> ILL FUCK UR MOM
<tannera> h
<kayceew> OMG U HOMO
<tannera> h
<tannera> h
<alexisc> tennera?
<brandonw_> g
<monicam> shes a milf
<tannera> h
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> er
<yvamarar> MONICA
<monicam> =)
<tannera> h
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> etr
<tannera> h
<brandonw_> g
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %monicam!*@*]  by Seveas
<mitchellm> etr
<tannera> h
<perryp> WILLY WONKA I LOVE YOUR CHOCOLATE
<mitchellm> e
<tannera> h
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> trr
<tannera> h
<brandonw_> g
<mitchellm> tr
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
* perryp was kicked off #ubuntu by ogra (ogra)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<WebWiz> Thanks Seveas  :)
<Seveas> that ought to do it
<boodle> dapper/spamassassin (spamd/spamc specifically).. anyone seeing breakage where connections from spamc will not go through localhost (even with spamc -d 127.0.0.1). always tries enternal interface ip address :-(
<boodle> ty
<Myrtti> <3
<Seveas> LoRez, bot attack from 208.181.176.150.lgisp.net
<SpEd> Anyone know know where I could find a bittorrent link for the CD image of ubuntu 5.10?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ogra]  by ogra
<deltron> yay
<LoRez> looks like it's under control
<deltron> jerks and their bots
<Seveas> LoRez, muted & banned :)
<deltron> SpEd: ubuntulinux.com ?
<gimmulf> In what dir is package manager in breezy?
<gimmulf> synaptic...
<rryder> `which synaptic`
<allison> SpeD > didn't u try any of the mirror sites listed on ubuntu.com
<[Dev] Null> find /usr -iname *synaptic*
<SpEd> deltron: all I found was the DVD bittorrent.  Maybe I'm blind.  I'll check again
<allison> Sped > they have ones on bittorrent also
<allison> hang on lemme get u the link
<Elsan> Is Firefox 1.5 Final out on the official repositories? If not, does anyone have a guide to install it?
<ompaul> sped cdimage.ubuntu.com  all releases and stuff is there
<allison> I downloaded mine on bit torrent too
<dpupp> My sister wants linux removed from her machine, what would be the proper way of removing grub and what not? ... i've never removed linux from a machine bfore.
<gimmulf> cant you guys start an ubuntu-amd64 :)
<ompaul> El_Che, no it is not, it will not join this release which is now frozen
<deltron> SpEd: go to the mirror of your choice, and it should have a .torrent file on it
<boodle> LoRe, http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<Shark27> what is sit0: unknown hardware address type 776?
<deltron> gimmulf: word.  I'm gonna install ubuntu on my laptop tonight :)
<SpEd> Ah.  Got it.  Thanks.  I missed those the first time.  Figured ther'ed only be one bittorrent link
<deltron> :)
<deltron> lunchtime
<ompaul> El_Che, dapper may see it but only time will tell, what do you need that is in this new release?
<deltron> yay
<Shark27> what is sit0: unknown hardware address type 776?
<NoUse> Elsan search the wiki, I think there is something on there
<baaaan> How does the ShipIt system work? How are the costs of the CD's handled?
<NoUse> baaaan they pay for it
<mrkoje> baaan: cannonical pays for the shipping
<ompaul> RichiH, bot attack
<RichiH> ompaul: yah
<allison> baaaaan > I heard the developers are hard on publicising it...so they give away..even post the ubuntu cds !!!!
<swistak> hmmm, quick question, i try to compile mplayer with gui support and i get something like this:
<holycow> oh for *bleep* sake
<swistak> "Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<swistak> "
<boodle> Shark27, firewire networking support I think
<RichiH> ompaul: sory for the delay
<ompaul> go to shipit.ubuntu.com for more info on shipping it explains all
<allison> baaaan > dunno I ordered for the ship it...but a friend of mine told me prolly will take three months recieve it
<Rawplayer> FA
<swistak> and that kinda confuses me, anyone know what should i do to enable that support o_O
<NoUse> swistak just get it from synaptic, you have to add some repos
<NoUse> !tell swistak about repos
<holycow> note to any openoffice users ... when inserting an envelope please remember to select the SECOND TAB and select the printing option so that you can select the right printer feed for letters
<holycow> damnit :) i'm such a dweeb
<allison> best thing > just download it !!!
<ompaul> RichiH, hey you came in last time I had a no ops thing for a bit
<SirKillalot> Hi, how can I found out which ATi driver version I have installed?
<_jason> swistak, you probably need an x11 dev package
<baaaan> Why does Canonical pay for the shipping? Why would they do that?
<swistak> _jason:  thnx
<_jason> swistak, libx11-dev possibly
<Alex> baaaan: TO get their product to more people, and 'cuz Mark is ridiculously rich? ;P
<mark__> I'm trying to platy
<ompaul> baaaan, read the web site please or take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic this is a support channel :)
<swistak> i'll try
<dooglus> swistak: if you want to build it, get the build dependancies:  sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-686
<NoUse> swistak why are you compiling mplayer?
<mark__> I'm trying to play an AVI file, I get audio but no video :s
<dooglus> mark__: did you install w32codecs?
<Stormx2> avi
<Stormx2> !avi
<ubotu> it has been said that avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<allison> I can't seem to install mpc player too !! lol
<_jason> allison, what is mpc player?
<Artemis3> the problem is various customs confiscating and demanding taxes for the discs... and the generic letter won't do sometimes... :(
<allison> Ogle works fine for the time being
<allison> media player classic > jason
<rraajj> SirKillalot: I think fglrxinfo and glxinfo will do the job for you. :)
<swistak> dooglus: sudo and apt-get are installed by default
<mark__> where do I get w32codecs from?
<dooglus> swistak: I know.
<swistak> NoUse:  i'm masohist?
<_jason> ubotu, tell mark__ about w32codecs
<dooglus> swistak: that was a command you should run
* xkahn shivers
<NoUse> swistak ok, just as long as you know its already packaged for you
<xkahn> I hate to see this kind of patch in PAM.
<xkahn> -    if ((i == 0) || (strlen(old) <= i)) {
<xkahn> +    if ((i == 0) || (strlen(old) < i)) {
<drayen> help, i used disk manager to disable my USB disk so i could run e2fck on it, but now it wont re-enable or automount... what can i do to fix this?
<swistak> NoUse: well i had to change some options, and they are not enabled by default and can't be changed runtime
<swistak> good enought to recompile ?
<mark__> How do I install this deb? dkpg?
<NoUse> swistak which options?
<kukAW> http://picasa.hu/1133365646-pic04031.jpg :)
<mark__> How do I install a .deb ?
<NoUse> !deb
<ubotu> it has been said that deb is To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<mark__> thx
<rraajj> mark__: sudo dpkg -i fileName.deb
<rraajj> Haha.
<munzir> Sirs! for mailman installation they say sendmail shouldn't do DNS verification, see http://www.gnu.org/software/mailman/mailman-install/node34.html. how can I tell the default in my system?
<eobanb> hi all....can someone help me out with my nvidia card? i followed the instructions on the ubuntu FAQ but only 2D acceleration seems to be working, not 3D (e.g. when i run glxgears it says 'couldnt get an RGB double-buffered visual'
<Kendrick_> eobanb did you edit your xfree config/
<xored> someone has experience with configring the munin plugins, esp. the ip_ plugin ', i want to count the traffic on interface eth0
<eobanb> i thought that sudo nvidia-glx-config enable would do that, Kendrick_
<eobanb> under section Module it's loading GLcore and glx
<Kendrick_> duno havent messed with that,  last time i set nvidia up i hand edited the configfile and added the new driver
<guile> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<eobanb> so i dont get what the deal is.
<mark__> Totem movie player will wont play .avi even after win32codecs.. It's a dvix..
<eobanb> 2D acceleration is clearly working, just not 3D
<mark__> Any ideas?
<Kendrick_> eobanb 2d acceleration is in the default drivers irrc..
<tristan> hello
<oskude> eobanb, you could try to change the color depth in xorg.conf. my ati with fglrx worked only on (24)32bit (3d)
<dooglus> I installed breezy on a different laptop last week and it had a 'debian' menu in the applications menu.  My breezy install doesn't.  How can I add it?
<tristan> I am running Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger and smeg doesn't manage to create my menu items. Is there anyone having the same trouble?
<ubuntu_> .
<ubuntu_> .
<dooglus> ubuntu_: !
<natdigga> there we go...ok...can anyone help me understand DRI and DRM for video drivers?
<[XoO] Errol|KM> hiyo having issues getting ubuntu to install on my G3... anyone able to give me a hand?
<_jason> tristan, it's working fine here, I think changes are only applied once you close the menu editor though
<Elsan> How long will it take for Firefox 1.5 final to be in the repositories?
<_jason> ubotu, tell Elsan about ffbackport
<natdigga> I have an ATI LT Rage Pro AGP-133 card
<tristan> I've done it. I also made a killall nautilus gnome-panel but the menu does not change
<mpmc> It feels nice to be on linux only :D
<munzir> Sirs! for mailman installation they say sendmail shouldn't do DNS verification, see http://www.gnu.org/software/mailman/mailman-install/node34.html. how can I tell the default in my system?
<dooglus> Elsan: it won't be in the breezy repositories, other than breezy-backports
<coobra> anyone that has a howto install ati drivers that has all links upptodate :)
<iveqy> hi,   just bought a Wacom Volito 2 and whanted it to work for linux. I was prepared or a  lot of work. Instead I just typed apt-get install wacom, and plugged it in and it all worked!!! wonderful! But there's one thing, the volito 2 should be able to switch between "pen mode" and "mouse mode" does anyone know how to do this?
<redguy> !ffbackport
<ubotu> it has been said that ffbackport is Firefox backport will be a while, read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595.  See !ffnew for information on installing it yourself.
<Elsan> dooglus: So it will never be in Breezy?
<natdigga> coobra: that's exactly what I need.
<dooglus> Elsan: breezy is a stable release.  that means the versions of software are frozen, other than for security fixes.
<tristan> coobra. I hav a nice xorg.conf if you are running a 1200x800 screen with ATI graphic card
<coobra> tristan: no its on my laptop :)
<dooglus> Elsan: if you want newer versions of packages you need to enable breezy-backports
<Captain_Ussop> so... no one able to give me a hand with the install process?
<atrophic> which part of it, Captain_Ussop?
<natdigga> tristan: I'm looking for something like that for my ATI 3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133 card
<Captain_Ussop> getting it started even
<theD3viL> Captain_Ussop, what is wrong?
<coobra> why cant it be as easy as on a nvidia hhehehe
<tristan> Sorry. Normally if you downlad the last ATI drivers from ATI website it should work
<atrophic> Captain_Ussop, put the disc in, boot to cd
<coobra> ok
<Captain_Ussop> I'm overwriting an older distro on my G3 Apple, won't see the CD I made
<mpmc> Why can I play a DIVX in totem?
<tristan> mpmc : trouble of codec
<Captain_Ussop> then again I didn't make it with Nero, ain't got it
<Shark27> how configure bcm4401?
<dooglus> mpmc: because you don't have the codecs, I would guess.
<tristan> Try using easy ubuntu. It shall make everything for you
<mpmc> what codec?
<Captain_Ussop> I extracted the ISO using Winrar and did a direct copy of the whole thing to CD
<atrophic> Captain_Ussop, you'll have to boot to the cd, make sure you have your cd-rom to boot before the hard disk.
<mpmc> which one, I mean?
<dooglus> mpmc: I'm not sure, but try w32codecs
<coobra> hmm
<mpmc> tried it
<dani> Hi ! somebody can help me? I try to execute Acrobat Reader (acroread) but it don't open... my pc don't made anything
<dooglus> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Elsan> dooglus: I see, thanks!
<natdigga> Tristan: was that for me?
<atrophic> Captain_Ussop, that might make it unbootable. Try burning the image directly
<coobra> mpmc: atomatrix
<tristan> mpmc, did you use easy ubuntu? It download all the codecs and install it
<oskude> Captain_Ussop, hmm, you should burn that iso as "image". not unpack...
<juliux> is anielRobitaille around?
<HappyFool> dani: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tristan> natdigga : did you check ATI website for last ATI drivers?
<juliux> is  DanielRobitaille around?
<juliux> or someon who can fixe a broken link on fridge?
<Captain_Ussop> righto... any way to burn the image without having Nero?
<Hirion> mpmc: you can install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse and gstreamer0.8-plugins. Then it should work if you use totem-gstreamer
<natdigga> yeah but I couldn't find that card.
<Badm4n> where i can get information about how to securing my ubuntu ?
<atrophic> I clicked network-manager's applet and it froze the computer, after a restart my wireless card no longer shows up in the networking admin. What'd it do?
<tristan> So, anyone knows why my smeg does not want to modify my menu even though I am running it as root...
<natdigga> tristan: yeah but I couldn't find that card.
<dani> HappyFool, i'm running the 5.10 version
<dooglus> tristan: try running it as yourself
<atrophic> Captain_Ussop, there are lots of programs that can burn iso images, google for one.
<xkahn> Okay.  How do I build a source dpkg?
<xkahn> err...  deb?
<iveqy> dani: why acrobat? try xpdf
<tristan> mpmc : I tell you download esay Ubuntu, hre : http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/downloads/EasyUbuntu-2.4beta4.tar.bz2
<HappyFool> dani: and you've installed the 'acroread' package?
* xkahn hits iveqy 
<xkahn> iveqy: xpdf sucks.
<xkahn> :)
<tristan> If I running myself it says I don't have the rights
<mpmc> tristan: How do I istall it?
<rapha> Hmm
<Shark27> how configure bcm4401? i need help
<tristan> extract it
<mpmc> tristan: and run the .sh?
<natdigga> tristan: I get the resolution and all that..I'm having issues with the 3D side and maybe open gl...I know the screensavers are running choppy
<iveqy> xkahn: noway, xpdf just is... :p
<[matrim] > an easy way to change hostname on ubuntu?
<dani> iveqy, i wish to try acrobat :P
<rapha> I made another Samba share with "valid users = myuser" but when I try to connect from windows as that user and with password set by passwd, it says permission denied... what am I doing wrong?
<xkahn> iveqy: I find it annoying that it can't display a large number of documents.
<dani> HappyFool, yes, i have installed the package...
<Shark27> how configure bcm4401? i need help
<tristan> mpmc : yes run EasyUbuntu
<bort> h
<xkahn> iveqy: and since it also can't select text in the documents, it sucks.
<oskude> [matrim] , sudo nano /etc/hostname
<xkahn> :)
<HappyFool> [matrim] : you can use the hostname command, *BUT* make sure you edit /etc/hosts first, or sudo will break
<dadde> Ok I think this is my last problem: When I try to open a media file, a mp3 or a video file the program says: There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins. How du I do this?
<tristan> sorry natdiga, I don't know about 3D
<dani> and i see the icon in the gnome menu
<coobra> whats wrong with this one  : http://support.ati.com/ics/support/DLRedirect.asp?fileIDExt=7d7b04e989115e193107af57ad662dd2&accountID=737&deptID=894
<HappyFool> dani: ok, what happens when you run acroread? (don't paste anything here)
<iveqy> xkahn: that's kind a point you have...:)
<Shark27> how configure bcm4401? i need help
<natdigga> ok...so screensavers runn choppy then?
<_jason> [matrim] , gui way: system - administration -networking - general
<xkahn> iveqy: I'm not a huge acroread fan, but at least it works.
<imrik> somebody see my son?
<dadde> Ok I think this is my last problem: When I try to open a media file, a mp3 or a video file the program says: There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins. How du I do this?
<tristan> dadde : just to read mp3 or to read mp3 using firefox for example
<dani> HappyFool, the problem is that nothing happens
<xkahn> imrik: what does he look like?
<dani> (sorry for my english :$)
<dooglus> to answer my own question: to get the 'debian' menu to appear, install package 'menu-xdg'
<HappyFool> dani: there was an obscure bug in acrobat in Hoary (ubuntu 5.04) but it was apparently fixed in 5.10. I haven't tested it myself, but you can look here and see if it gives you any clues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AcrobatHowTo
<Badm4n> hello pplz ... where i can get information about how to make my ubuntu more secure ( i use 5.10 )
<imrik> very small
<dadde> tistan ill try
<HappyFool> dani: i'll install acroread to test it myself, but it will take some time to download
<imrik> ^^
<tristan> You'll try what?
<natdigga> coobra: was that url for me?
<xkahn> imrik: nope.  sorry.
<imrik> mmhhh k
<dani> aha... ok, i will be here waiting HappyFool  ;)
<dani> thanks :D
<coobra> natdigga:  no whats wrong withit
<[matrim] > HappyFool, do I need to reboot?
<HappyFool> Badm4n: ubuntu is fairly secure by default; have you browsed https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> [matrim] : no
<Shark27> is there anyone who can help me with broadcom 4401? I can't detect it
<dadde> tistan how do you mean?
<HappyFool> [matrim] : 'sudo hostname newname' should be instantaneous -- but make sure to fix /etc/hosts first
<tristan> dadde : you want to listen to mp3 using totem?
<natdigga> coobra: The 3d screensavers are all choppy and all...I'm not sure if its the 3d or OpenGL
<HappyFool> [matrim] : editing /etc/hostname is good too, for when you eventually do reboot
<tristan> dadde : or read a divX?
<dadde> tristan, yeah or wath a movie or somthing
<HappyFool> dani: ok, busy 'apt-get update'ing now...
<coobra> natdigga:  im lost :( i hawe no idea wtf im going to do hehehe
<mpmc> Easy Ubuntu takes forever :P
<tristan> OK. then same as for mpmc : download esay ubuntu here : http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/downloads/EasyUbuntu-2.4beta4.tar.bz2
<natdigga> oh....coobra  you having a video card issue too?
<[matrim] > HappyFool, OK, thanks, now I just need to find ut why nothing is starting after I changed hostname :/
<tristan> It will modify your deposit and download the codec needed for everything
<coobra> natdigga: yes :/
<dani> HappyFool,  ok xD dont worry
<natdigga> coobra: kk...Hmmm
<mpmc> It's a nice little app :)
<HappyFool> [matrim] : did you add the new name to /etc/hosts ?
<tristan> dadde : after extracting you need to run the EasyUbuntu sh script
<onkarshinde> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<coobra> natdigga:  i want it so i can se movies and stuf on the tv-out :P
<xored> someone has experience with configring the munin plugins, esp. the ip_ plugin ', i want to count the traffic on interface eth0
<[matrim] > HappyFool, Hmm, would be good if I had done that I think, since it needs to be listed to work
<mpmc> Wireless Is soo damm hard to install on Ubuntu..
<tristan> mpmc : my wireless was not hard to instal. It did everything alone
<natdigga> coobra: i'm just trying to get my vid to run smoother...
<HappyFool> [matrim] : if you haven't, sudo probably won't work anymore
<mpmc> took me ages, I had WEP enabled, and No idea how to install it :P
<dadde> tristan, ok ill try
<[matrim] > BRB peeps
<mpmc> found out ndiswrapper :P
<tibu_> HappyFool, i'm dani, ok? i change my nickname..
<tibu_> :
<tibu_> :)
<tristan> dadde : everything should go right after. Tell me if it works nicely
<coobra> natdigga:  ok i get a perfect picture and such on my laptop but i want to activate the tv-out
<HappyFool> tibu_: ok
<kane_> Hi, I have a fresh install of Breezy Badger with the latest updates. I have in my box a few disks from my old freebsd box i'd like to mount. i checked the layout with cfdisk and it seems i should be able to mount it with 'mount -r -t ufs /dev/hde1 /mnt' -- it doesn't complain, but the drive appears completely empty. Am i missing something obvious?
<mpmc> tristan: It's still installing FF plugins.. :/
<tristan> so nobody has trouble updating his menu with smeg?
<HappyFool> tibu_: it's going to be a long wait- my connection's dropped to 2kB/s
<dadde> tristan, ok :D
<tristan> mpmc : it takes time depending on your connection and everything but don't worry
<oskude> kane_, its normally not good to mount stuff directly to /mnt, do a directory in /mnt and mount that...
<mpmc> tristan: I'm on a 3mb line (shared)
<tibu_> HappyFool, i have find it !!!
<tristan> well. JUst wait. You'lle see it will work. It worked for me
<tibu_> HappyFool, i had to change one line of the script...
<oskude> kane_ and try to mount without defining filetype
<coobra> tristan: do you hawe tv-out ?
<HappyFool> tibu_: what was it?
<tibu_> and now it's works :D
<clement> is someone could give me the default root password please
<HappyFool> tibu_: which script?
<tristan> coobra : I don't know
<coobra> k
<HappyFool> tibu_: /usr/bin/acroread ?
<tibu_> no..
<tristan> I have a S-cideo output but never tried it
<oskude> kane_ and you may need "sudo" for mounting wihtout fstab entry
<onkarshinde> I am having an ext3 partition which I would like to mount in a way so that everybody can read and write it.
<tibu_> /usr/bin/Acrobat5/bin/acroread.sh
<onkarshinde> How can I do it.
<HappyFool> tibu_: is it as described in the bug linked from the wiki?
<boodle> how do you do ip_forwarding in dapper without /etc/network/options? just add script to ifup.d ?
<HappyFool> tibu_: so the bug is still present
<kane_> oskude: i've mounted it with sudo and with sudo'ing to root first
<clement>  is someone could give  is someone could give me the default root password please
<tibu_> HappyFool, yes, it is ;)
<HappyFool> tibu_: i'm going to test this myself and reopen the bug
<oskude> kane_, you mean using "sudo" as root ?
<tristan> onkashinde : you have to modify fstab in /etc/ I think
<tibu_> HappyFool, ok, how are your download?
<HappyFool> tibu_: still apt-get updating
<onkarshinde> tristan: I know how to do it. I want exact options
<guile> hi,how i can mount a directory via web? what's the syntax?
<kane_> oskude: sudo bash; mount ....
<tibu_> HappyFool, but i see a problem... when i look for the version of acrobat, it is the 5.0.10
<tristan> onkarshinde : did you try user,umask=000. I am not sure if it works for evryone to write on it
<xored> jmworx: are you jm_ ? can yoiu help me a bit, aim really confused
<HappyFool> tibu_: oh
<tibu_> HappyFool, and i think that i have been installed the version 7.0..
<HappyFool> tibu_: right, breezy is supposed to have 7
<oskude> kane_, "sudo bash" ? "sudo mount ...."
<onkarshinde> tristan: tried, not working
<Badm4n> well
<Badm4n> just like u said
<tibu_> HappyFool, if i make aptitude install acroread, what is the package that it install?
<Badm4n> ubuntu = secure by default
<onkarshinde> tristan: without any options it works
<HappyFool> tibu_: use      dpkg -l 'acroread*'      to check
<tristan> onkarshinde : So what is the trouble
<tibu_> ok
<kane_> oskude: i've tried both, i've left of the -t too, no luck -- it mounts succesfully *but* the drive appears empty
<Firen> how to show tasks list?
<Badm4n> is that enoung to use :
<kane_> oskude: same with under /mnt/foo or any other dir
<mark__> help! I cant update my system,
<xored> jmworx: are you jm_ ? can yoiu help me a bit, aim really confused
<mark__> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first
<Badm4n> apt-get upgrade
<Badm4n> apt-get install
<Badm4n> ?
<HappyFool> tibu_: should be 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1
<oskude> kane_, hmm
<tibu_> em... nops
<Delvien> Can anyone give me a hand with a little Samba setupd?
<tibu_> HappyFool, acroread       5.10-0.2
<HappyFool> tibu_: nothing?
<Erron> sorry i'm using FC4 but since no support there at all i'm hoping maybe someone here can answer my question. how can I allow my other user account to be able to open ports, like run webserver from a user I created instead of root, it's not letting me, port higher than 1024 anything even 8080 or 8888, i'm getting Resource id #20 PORT 8080FATAL: socket bind failed on port 8080 : Invalid argument[clevereye@fc4125 bin] 
<onkarshinde> tristan: when I provide no option, it mounts but a user can't write to it.
<oskude> kane_, and "df -h" shows that the partition is not empty ?
<mark__> How do, I kill the process thats locking the updater?
<HappyFool> tibu_: are you sure you're not on hoary? (ubuntu 5.04) ?
<kane_> oskude: correct
<kane_> it lists the drive space correctly though
<tristan> onkarshinde : do you think that "group, umask=000" would work?
<kane_> it knows what's free, what's not.. it's all correct
<Badm4n> you said ubuntu = secure by default ... is that mean ... ubuntu is enough to get patch / upgrade only using apt-get upgrade/update ?
<tibu_> HappyFool, i don't think it... where i can see it?
<mark__> :(
<oskude> kane_, does "sudo ls" show any files in that partition ?
<dxdemetriou> hi
<HappyFool> tibu_:   lsb_release -a
<dadde> tristan, is a reboot nedded after the install of the new codex?
<HappyFool> mark__: do you have synaptic running?
<kane_> oskude: btw, i've tried this with all 4 disks -- they all mount fine, they all df fine, no files
<trappist> no
<tibu_> HappyFool, yes, i have the 5.10
<trappist> dadde: reboots are for hardware upgrades and kernel rebuilds
<onkarshinde> tristan: Nope. I checked man page of mount, there are no options as those for ext3
<soundray> Does anyone here know about ADSL?
<mark__> happyfool: No I rebooted
<tristan> dadde : no
<dadde> oki
<Erron> anyone? :o
<oskude> kane_, hmm. sry, i never has such a situation...
<kane_> oskude: no files whatsoever... and remember, i'm already root using 'sudo bash'
<mrkoje> soundray: what do you want to know
<dxdemetriou> Is there somebody that knows how can I change the volume shortcuts from the master to pcm?
<kane_> oskude: same here -- i know my way around this a little bit :) usually it's missing ufs support in the kernel, but since the mount and df work, i'm a bit puzzled
<mark__> happyfool: Something has locked the file, how do I unlock it..?
<soundray> mrkoje, I have a three year old modem. Connection is unstable because of line noise. I wonder if a new modem would perform better. Otherwise I'll have to downgrade again.
<trappist> Erron: you'd have to edit the kernel source and rebuild, afaik
<kane_> oskude: it did understand it with out the -t btw, something debian never could
<oskude> kane_, your "sudo bash" is something that i never used...
<mrkoje> soundray: How far away from the home office are you?
<Erron> so nothing simple? like permission or edit some file for the particular user etc..
<kane_> oskude: just gives you a shell with root privileges
<soundray> mrkoje, downgrade from 2Mbit to 1Mbit
<dadde> tristan, it works like a sharm whit vlc but not whit totem :/
<HappyFool> mark__: um
<kane_> oskude: saves typing 'sudo' infront of everything :)
<HappyFool> mark__: standby
<soundray> mrkoje, do you mean the exchange? Ca. 2 km
<Agrajag> kane_: you might try sudo -i instead
<mrkoje> soundray: you might also try a new noise cancler
<tristan> dadde : what version of ubuntu are you running?
<onkarshinde> dxdemetriou: right click on volum control on left top side and see preferences
<dadde> 5.10 downloded it today, for ppc
<HappyFool> tibu_: i don't know how you ended up with acrobat 5 then. did you install it with apt?
<soundray> mrkoje, I don't have one right now, just a splitter bw modem and Telecom line.
<oskude> kane_, well, just a "variable" i dont use, and here all works (well, never used UDF) :)
<dadde> tristan, 5.10 downloded it today, for ppc
<tibu_> HappyFool, i install it with aptitude install acroread
<soundray> mrkoje, what's a noise cancler?
<tristan> dadde : well. It should work also with totem. I use totem to read my divX and it works. Maybe need a reboot
<Erron> trappist so nothing simple? like permission or edit some file for the particular user etc.. ?
<HappyFool> mark__: what do you normally use for package management? synaptic, or apt-get, or ?
<Masahiro> Hello
<kane_> Agrajag: same result i'm afraid.. although the profile shouldn't interfere with the mount command :(
<mark__> happyfool: synaptic
<Masahiro> I've just installed Ubuntu with a dual boot on Windows, but I am having problems with the sound
<dadde> tristan, ill try a reboot
<mrkoje> sondray: goes between the modem and the phone socket in the wall
<Masahiro> All the volume controls are up
<Masahiro> But no sound
<HappyFool> tibu_: what does 'apt-cache show acroread|grep ^Version' say ? (should be 1 line)
<mrkoje> soundray: a little tiny device.... plug in one side to the modem and the other the wall
<Madeye>  guys, i've downloaded firefox 1.5 before 10 days, do I have to download the latest released version, Or i'll receive the update thru firefox itself?
<mark__> happyfool: I'm using the update app, It seems to be running now.. :s
<Masahiro> Shall I try a reboot?
<tristan> onkarshinde : I have seen that you  should users,rwxrwxrwx. did you try that?
<HappyFool> mark__: are you comfortable using the command line
<HappyFool> mark__: ah, ok
<mark__> not really,
<mark__> gotta go
<soundray> mrkoje, I'll google around. Is it a typical electronics shop item?
<mrkoje> soundray: maybe computer shop item... ya
<tibu_> HappyFool, Version: 5.10-0.2
<HappyFool> tibu_: how did you install ubuntu?
<tibu_> with install cd
<spermix> ciao
<HappyFool> tibu_: i mean, did you do a fresh breezy install or an upgrade from hoary ?
<peadot> hi
<nubs0r> I have an issue, i have both apaches on here by accident, apache 2 and the old 1.33 version
<k0p> hi all.
<dxdemetriou> I have the C-Media Electronics CMI9761 (oss mixer) and I see another name VIA 8235 (Alsa mixer). The problem is in the VIA card that have a master and the shortcut is on the VIA card. Is there any way to remove this driver?
<nubs0r> now they're conflicting and i cant get php to work
<spermix> ei
<nubs0r> how do i purge all this crap and start fresh
<soundray> mrkoje, thanks for the tip!
<oskude> nubs0r, sudo apt-get --purge remove apache
<tibu_> HappyFool, i made a fresh breezy install
<HappyFool> tibu_: very odd. maybe you repositories are incorrectly setup. could you put the file /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntulinux.nl ? (tell me the URL when you're done)
<peadot> anyone got a hint on german ubuntu irc channel?
<nubs0r> osfameron, doesnt taht only get rid of apache.
<nubs0r> oskude, *
<HappyFool> peadot: #ubuntu-de ?
<LakersFan> hi guys, does anyone have any experience with setting up a radeon x800 for dual monitors with spanning (not cloning)?
<oskude> nubs0r, sudo apt-get --purge remove apache* :)
<nubs0r> oskude, how do i get rid of apache, apache2, and all the given configs and php modules for each
<peadot> happyfool: thx, i always forget that... ^^
<peadot> bye
<oskude> nubs0r, sudo apt-get --purge remove apache*
<nubs0r> oskude, this better work, im about to smash my computer
<twibbler> Hi all could somebody tell me the repositories which contain mtsfonts and kdevelop please.
<nubs0r> can't get a LAMP running on this piece of crap
<nubs0r> twibbler, why use kdevelop?
<twibbler> nubs0r I like it.
<nubs0r> use codeblocks
<twibbler> nubs0r nope need kdevelop please.
<derrickw> does anybody know how to set breezy to not automatically start the x server at boot?
<LakersFan> twibbler: apt-cache search
<nubs0r> derrickw, you have to get rid of gdm
<tibu_> HappyFool, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5238
<HappyFool> derrickw: disable the gdm service
<twibbler> LakersFan: still will only search the set repositories which dont contain either kdevelop or the fonts.
<derrickw> what if i'm using kde?
<LakersFan> twibbler: enable universal
<LakersFan> in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> derrickw: kdm, i think
<dell500> anyone here know where to get the ati-driver-install-8.19.10-1.run somewhere else other than the ati site?
<twibbler> LakersFan: on which repository ?.
<StR> hi all
<derrickw> oh wow, apparrently i've got kdm and gdm services both running. would that be slowing things down?
<StR> anyone knows how to install  php 5.1 in kubuntu?
<nubs0r> StR, might have to compile.
<LakersFan> twibbler: this is what I am using: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<LakersFan> so no one with dual monitor radeon setup? :(
<HappyFool> tibu_: ah-ha. from line 13 and 14 on you have hoary repositories
<navarone> tibu> you have repos enabled for both hoary and breezy...?
<tibu_> :S
<HappyFool> tibu_: take a look here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 for an example sources.list for breezy
<StR> are there any backports for breezy?
<HappyFool> tibu_: it *might* be necessary to do a dist-upgrade after you update, but i'm not sure
<tibu_> HappyFool, then i have to change my sourcelist for this one
<tibu_> and it's all?
<HappyFool> !tell StR about backports
<twibbler> LakersFan: thank you ... now I know what the problem is, the repositories have gb. on the front not us. after fresh install for England.
<HappyFool> tibu_: and then do 'sudo apt-get update', 'sudo apt-get upgrade' (or maybe 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade')
<LakersFan> ;)
<HappyFool> tibu_: if apt-get complains about packages being held back, you'll probably need the dist-upgrade
<tibu_> HappyFool, ok, thanks :) , i'm going to do it
<nubs0r> chris@scheduler:/var/www$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nubs0r> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache2: command not found
<Dr_Willis> look in the init.d dir?
<tibu_> HappyFool, but i have to delete all my old sourcelist?
<nubs0r> Dr_Willis, i did, its not in there..
<Dr_Willis> it may be httpd
<HappyFool> tibu_: yip
<Dr_Willis> :P
<HappyFool> tibu_: well, all the hoary ones anyway
<nubs0r> sudo: /etc/init.d/httpd: command not found
<nubs0r> tab complete would have shown..its not in there..wtf
<HappyFool> tibu_: i think the one i pointed you too is complete (it should have everything)
<wasabi> Anybody familiar with l2tp server setups with Ubuntu?
<XiCillin> anybody here use f-prot
<XiCillin> ?
<tibu_> HappyFool, ok, i'm doing it..
<dxdemetriou> noone knows for that I asked? :(
<HappyFool> nubs0r: /etc/init.d/apache2 is in the 'apache2-common' package -- is that installed?
<nubs0r> chris@scheduler:/var/www$ sudo apache2ctl start
<nubs0r> apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<nubs0r> yes it is.
<tibu_> HappyFool, i have to gone... in 10 minutes i tell you something. Thanks ;)
<HappyFool> tibu_: ok. good luck
<nubs0r> so theres no hope for me?
<nubs0r> god forbid php worked with apache the first time
<HappyFool> nubs0r: what does 'dpkg -l apache2-common' say?
<nubs0r> apache2-common 2.0.54-5ubuntu next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<HappyFool> and the two letters at the beginning of that line?
<nubs0r> ii
<HappyFool> hmm
<nubs0r> is there any way to start over without reinstalling everything
<HappyFool> maybe you need to reinstall apache2
<nubs0r> i mean ilke, formatting and stuff
<nubs0r> i have, tons of times
<nubs0r> apache 1.33 and apache 2 were confliction with modules
<nubs0r> i had like libapache-mod-php4 and 5 installed and the same with apache2, and wheever i tried to open a php file
<nubs0r> it tried to save it instead.
<nubs0r> so finally i purged apache* off the system and reinstalled apache2 and php4
<dxdemetriou> hi
<HappyFool> nubs0r: have you got any apache or php config you mind losing?
<nubs0r> no
<nubs0r> i have sugarcrm in my home directory
<dxdemetriou> hi
<nubs0r> thats what ive been trying to get working, and it wont ..
<nubs0r> i mean mysql runs fine,
<Acidic32> how do i install SVN?
<dxdemetriou> I have the C-Media Electronics CMI9761 (oss mixer) and I see another name VIA 8235 (Alsa mixer). The problem is in the VIA card that have a master and the shortcut is on the VIA card. Is there any way to remove this driver?
<dxdemetriou>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<seth_k> sudo apt-get install subversion @ Acidic32
<twibbler> nubs0r: so now I have kdevelop where do I get codeblocks from ?
<SirKillalot> can I resume a copy with cp?
<nubs0r> TweedleDumb, search for it.
<dxdemetriou> I ma visible now?
<HappyFool> nubs0r: my suggestion would be to remove apache2 and php (yet again), install apache2 and check that the basic webserver works. in particular, check that /etc/init.d/apache2 exists
<HappyFool> nubs0r: and check that it's there after each package you install after that
<dadde> hmm totem nor amarok can play mp3:s or movies but tut vlc can? How do i fix this? I have tried to run easyUbuntu :/
<dxdemetriou> hi
<Acidic32> where do i download SVN from?
<stewski> easyubuntu
<HappyFool> dxdemetriou: sound problems are difficult; it looks like there are no experts around to help you
<pder> I TRY THE UBUNTU AND IT ARE CRAP
<nubs0r> lol
<Acidic32> lol
<Acidic32> pder: your crap
<Acidic32> :)
<Artemis3> lol
<nubs0r> your?
<nubs0r> don't you mean 'you're'
<mpmc> in totem movie player the MPEG4 renderer doesn't do a good job yet, In Mplayer the pictures perfect, but I can't view in fullscreen, I just get the little picture in the middle :(
<pder> Acidic32: what about my crap?
<Artemis3> how are you gentlemen
<stewski> pder did you try gramma :-)
<nubs0r> mpmc, use xine
<dxdemetriou> hi
<eobanb> how can i tell what modules my graphics driver is loading?
<HappyFool> Acidic32: it's in the 'main' ubuntu repository. you can install it using synaptic if your repositories are correctly setup
<nubs0r> pder, it's not like you made any more sense than Acidic32
<icewt> mpmc: you must choose xv for video output in mplayer
<pder> nubs0r: word
<Acidic32> ermm
<Acidic32> no i want the website addy for it
<nubs0r> eobanb, check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Acidic32> i cant seem to find it in google
<HappyFool> Acidic32: subversion.tigris.org
<HappyFool> Acidic32: but why? i strongly recommend installing it from the repositories
<eobanb> nubs0r, i can't load GLX even though it's under Section "Module"
<Acidic32> its for a non-ubuntu webserver
<HappyFool> ah
<Acidic32> i got to install it on
<Acidic32> so my ubuntu system can update it
<Acidic32> :P
<dadde> hmm totem nor amarok can play mp3:s or movies but tut vlc can? How do i fix this? I have tried to run easyUbuntu :/
<nubs0r> eobanb, modprobe..
<HappyFool> Acidic32: there is a #svn, fwiw
<nubs0r> eobanb, lsmod | grep -i "glx"
<nubs0r> see if its even loaded.
<PokerFacePenguin> how do you change your current timezone to something else?  I am GMT (EST) and my local timezone is listed as UTC.  Problem is my bios clock keeps getting reset when i sync to north-america.pool.ntp.org
<allison> dadde > I am not yet able to install vlc....but xmms plays mp3s...which I installed !
<mpmc> icewt: Thx that did the trick!
<nubs0r> HappyFool, can you guide me through the steps in doing this, like removing all isntances of apache and all that just so i can do it properly this time
<nubs0r> HappyFool, i just want it to work man, you know? I'm sick of this bs
<dadde> allison thx
<XiCillin> does gnome have a gui for cron or only kde?
<eobanb> nubs0r, tried that, it's not appearing in the list.
<nubs0r> eobanb, then modprobe glx
<HappyFool> nubs0r: i have successfully installed apache a few times, and will gladly help you with it. i don't have any experience with php, though
<Acidic32> thx
<nubs0r> HappyFool, well i would greatly appreciate it if you could help with the apache thing, it still helps :)
<allison> dadde > and as for dvds...I am using Ogle...but the frame skips a bit.....have to try to get vlc working...but in the meantime.....np
<eobanb> module glx not found ...are you sure that's right
<Artemis3> lack of patience and linux don't mix nubs0r
<nubs0r> eobanb, you tell me
<nubs0r> Artemis3, 3 weeks of trying to get PHP and apache working...
<nubs0r> Artemis3, trying to run a LAMP shouldnt take that long should it?
<Artemis3> hehe
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> last time i tried, it was pretty simple. just install packages and edit a couple text files
<nubs0r> so the first thign i have to do is purge all the apache configs and start fresh
<PokerFacePenguin> nubs0r: if you install apache over apache2 it will break your PHP configs
<nubs0r> PokerFacePenguin, i think thats what happened
<nubs0r> and i want to start fresh without reinstalling..
<Artemis3> hmm
<nubs0r> the system i mean, without formatting and all that
<HappyFool> nubs0r: my aptitude foo is not all that strong, it appears
<gundu> hi
<HappyFool> nubs0r: first thing to do is list all the apache2 packages with dpkg
<PokerFacePenguin> nubs0r: was having same problems...installed each part of LAMP seperate and used php4 and apache2-mpm-prefork
<HappyFool> nubs0r: dpkg -l 'apache2*'|grep ^ii
<mpmc> Is there any drivers for leximark X1100 All in one printer/scanner/copy on Ubuntu?
<nubs0r> PokerFacePenguin, well i have mysql working fine
<nubs0r> kk
<gundu> how can i change the timezone ? played a bit with 'date' but dont know how to cahgne to UTC/GMT
<HappyFool> nubs0r: then remove each one with 'sudo aptitude purge <packagename>'
<nubs0r> apache2, apache2 common, apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils
<nubs0r> HappyFool, can i use apt-get or?
<gimmulf> !font
<ubotu> 'fixed' is the one true font!
<gimmulf> !fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<davconvent> is there a replacement for ddclient? I cant' find it in the defaukt 5.10 packages
<HappyFool> nubs0r: apt-get is fine. i think the command is 'apt-get --purge remove <packagename>'
<eobanb> should i be disabling DRI if i want to use nvidia 3D acceleration?
<nubs0r> k removed.
<Dr_Willis> mpmc,  for the 'printer' part  - check the cups.org site for if that printer is supported. for the scanner - check the "SANE" homepage.
<HappyFool> nubs0r: ok, try 'sudo aptitude install apache2'
<nubs0r> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<nubs0r>   apache2 apache2-common apache2-mpm-worker apache2-utils
<thomas_> hello, what is the standard sound device in ubuntu?
<thomas_> isn't is /dev/dsp?
<imajuchi> hi, can someone please help me fix this problem. ubuntu will not reconigze audio cds
<yhcheong> i have problem with printer also
<vegos> does anyone no why "sudo" is failing for me
<HappyFool> nubs0r: that's what i've got
<yhcheong> my printer is canon ip1000
<mpmc> Dr_Willis: Ok, thx
<nubs0r> HappyFool, making sure :)
<eobanb> vegos, what's the error
<nubs0r> HappyFool, okay its setup, im gona check /etc/init.d/ now for it
<yhcheong> how am i going to make it works?
<davconvent> no one using ddclient here ?
<nubs0r> HappyFool, okay its there.
<Dr_Willis> mpmc,  you dont want to know how many Lexmark "things" ive thrown away in the last 2 years. :P
<davconvent> is there another dyndns client?
<HappyFool> nubs0r: ok. the server should be running
<imajuchi> it will also not detect any cds when i first insert them
<nubs0r> chris@scheduler:~$ sudo ls /etc/init.d/ | grep -i "apache"
<_jason> ubotu, tell yhcheong about printing
<nubs0r> apache2
<yhcheong> anyone can help?
<yhcheong> :(
<HappyFool> nubs0r: you should be able to browse http://127.0.0.1/
<nubs0r> 80/tcp    open  http
<nubs0r> yeh its open
<swim> are there other ubuntu irc chans?
<mpmc> Dr_Willis: nothing on there :(
<vegos> does anyone no why "sudo" is failing for me
<nubs0r> now PokerFacePenguin how do i get PHP working
<eobanb> vegos what's the error messasge
<eobanb> message*
<nubs0r> PokerFacePenguin, so that it doesnt try to save the php file instead of reading it
<nubs0r> HappyFool, thanks man i appreciate it, im half way there :)
<vegos> it says something about ubuntu cant getUser...()
<HappyFool> nubs0r: cool. good luck with php
<HappyFool> vegos: getHostByName ?
<vegos> yea
<PokerFacePenguin> nubs0r: what happens is you can get php4 working under apache2-mpm-prefork but but if you install apache metapackage it will start the download thing again
<HappyFool> vegos: if you changed your hostname, you need to update /etc/hosts
<thomas_> i have a application that tries to record from /dev/dsp (i have a microphone attached), but i doesn't work, no sound
<imajuchi> does anyone knows how can i get my audio cds working in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> mpmc,  not a good sign. :(
<thomas_> can anyone help?
<vegos> i cant do that without using sudo though
<HappyFool> vegos: add your new hostname to the line starting with 127.0.0.1 -- you'll have to do this in recovery mode
<aswq630201> HELP NEEDED DEAR UBUNTU users
<HappyFool> vegos: indeed. changing hostname is, unfortunately, a perilous undertaking
<nubs0r> Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) PHP/4.4.0-3 Server at localhost Port 80
<nubs0r> ITS UP
<vegos> i have just reinstalled
<eobanb> heh.
<nubs0r> omg im gonna cream my pants if this works
<PokerFacePenguin> nubs0r: :P
<vegos> and i didnt run in to this before
<Seveas> aswq630201, the caps lock key is on the left side of your keyboard
<PokerFacePenguin> nubs0r: hope ya got it
<aswq630201> i am a mandrake user and need information about dictionary program of ubuntu.where can i get it and can i use it on mandrake?
<aswq630201> sorry seveas
<nubs0r> PokerFacePenguin, yeah me too, thanks man, i didnt know that the packages would break that badly
<PokerFacePenguin> nubs0r: was frustrating for me to install it
<vegos> should i just reinstall?
<nubs0r> i gotta watch what i get and not use regexp so much with apt
<Seveas> aswq630201, ask on a mandrake channel
<HappyFool> vegos: no
<HappyFool> vegos: boot in recovery mode and edit /etc/hosts
<eobanb> aswq630201, i'm not sure if thisisthe place for that question
<aswq630201> mandrake has got no dictionary program
<PokerFacePenguin> nubs0r: did you do the php(info) test yet?
<Seveas> eobanb, i'm sure it's not :)
<eobanb> any question that begins with 'i am a mandrake user' is probably not for this channel
<maruchan> anyone know how to get certain programs to the system tray? i did something i azrues dosnet shwo up on the tray anymore
<nubs0r> PokerFacePenguin, ah shit, doesnt work..it tries to save the file.
<aswq630201> oh plz..i need an OFFLINE dictionary program very badly
<vegos> ok how do i boot in recovery mode
<eobanb> vegos what bootloader are you using
<nubs0r> PokerFacePenguin, oh wait, if i specify it like this http://localhost/sugarcrm/install.php
<peadot> does anyone have a hint on how to install a radeon 9800xt under ubuntu? german wiki didn't help, german irc didn't either...
<nubs0r> PokerFacePenguin, then it works
<PokerFacePenguin> nubs0r: uninstall it, dont install apache2-worker....install the apache2-mpm-prefork
<aswq630201> why is that so that ppl are too much obsessive about dist,
<PokerFacePenguin> oh, cool then
<mpmc> Dr_Willis: under Printers, It's found it, I sent a test page and nothing came out <_<
<anavim> what's the default firewall app on ubuntu? iptables?
<aswq630201> ubuntu means humanity to others right?
<anavim> yes
<aswq630201> i am a mandrake user and need information about dictionary program of ubuntu.where can i get it and can i use it on mandrake?
<Seveas> aswq630201, mandrake HAS a dictionary program
<Seveas> ask on a mandrake channel
<tyler_165> Anyone have any advise on where to find good themes?  Do any come in complete packages (borders, icons, effects)?
<aswq630201> saceas mandrake has got no OFFLINE dictionary program
<eobanb> gnome-look.org, tyler_165
<Seveas> !themes
<Artemis3> isnt mandriva?
<maffju> why should a dictionary program be distribution-specific?
<Seveas> !+themes
<ubotu> [themes]  try installing gnome-art (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) and running it from System -> Preferences -> Art Manager (On Breezy). It downloads and installs themes from art.gnome.org. Some other sites with various themes include: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com. See also !KDEThemes
<Seveas> maffju, it is not
<aswq630201> i heard ubuntu has inbuilt plz tell me where can i download it
<vegos> bootloader?
<Seveas> aswq630201, stop.
<nubs0r> Why does it say this? : MySQL Database  	Not Available
<eobanb> yes, do you use grub, yaboot, lilo...?
<nubs0r> but mysqld is running?
<nubs0r> 3306/tcp  open  mysql
<vegos> oh, grub
<Artemis3> you could go to rpmfind i think...
<Seveas> nubs0r, you need to create a user in the database and add that info to your php scripts probably...
<tyler_165> on normal installation files (tar.gz) do I just uncompress wherever and put it wherever? How does that work? Sorry.. new to ubuntu
<swistak> !firefox
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, swistak
<aswq630201> why r u being so rude...i searched like hell mandriva has no dictionary program which i can use without net
<tibu_> HappyFool, it work ! i have the 7.0 :P
<swistak> hmmmm
<tibu_> thanks x)
<nubs0r> Seveas, i have a user, root.
<Seveas> tyler_165, better look for a .deb file
<brent> what package has gl.h ?
<eobanb> vegos, when you're booting you need to get to the grub menu, it's some key you press, i dont remember what it is...then you choose recovery mode from there
<swistak> anyone have any idea how to install firefox 1.5 ?
<Dr_Willis> tyler_165,  nope. wrong :P   normally a tar.gz needs to be compiled and stuff.
<Seveas> brent, libgl1-mesa-dev
<vegos> ok
<eobanb> swistak, it's in the repository
<dooglus> swistak: download it from the firefox website
<Seveas> swistak, yes: wait a few days for the Ubuntu developers to do it
<tyler_165> Dr_Willis, thanks, I had no idea.
<vegos> and what command do i enter to edit
<davconvent> the following package is not listed in my breezy default install, what did I miss ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/ddclient
<vegos> gedit?
<eobanb> (isnt it in the repository?)
<tyler_165> Seveas, what does a .deb file do exactly?
<brent> Seveas: it only has glx.h
<Seveas> !info ddclient
<ubotu> ddclient: (Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.org), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 3.6.2-3ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 39 kB, Installed size: 244 kB
<Seveas> !find gl.h
<nubs0r> Seveas, how can i get sugarcrm to work here, its not picking up my mysql server but i know its runnign
<nubs0r> !mysql
<ubotu> I heard lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tyler_165> Dr_Willis, what's the usual way to compile software for installation?
<Seveas> davconvent, enable universe
<aswq630201> i beg any offline dictionary program for Mandriva ?
<eobanb> compiling is not the usual way to install software.
<peadot> i installed gnome-art, but where do i find it?
<Seveas>  (/usr/include/GL/gl.h) in libdevel/libgl1-mesa-dev <-- brent
<peadot> sry, noob question
<_jason> aswq630201, you could try ubuntu :)
<Seveas> search better
<Dr_Willis> tyler_165,  the 'compile and install, 4 step , is documented all over the place. about every install doc has the same few steps mentioned.
<tyler_165> Dr_Willis, thanks.
<Seveas> peadot, dpkg -L gnome-art
<dooglus> tyler_165: a .deb file is just an 'ar' archive, containing two compressed tar archives.  they don't DO anything.  you install them, generally
<aswq630201> i have ubuntu live cd can the dictionary program found in its repository?
<serioussam> hello
<Dr_Willis> tyler_165,  but for installing stuff - you will be MUCH better off  using synaptic
<vegos> and what command do i enter to edit (gedit?)
<peadot> seveas: thx
<Seveas> aswq630201, stop it and go to a mandrake channel.
<tyler_165> Dr_Willis, okay, great, thanks for your help.
<Seveas> you are being ridiculous
<tyler_165> Seveas, "sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<tyler_165> " gave me a: "E: Couldn't find package" ?
<davconvent> Seveas: thx
<Seveas> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: (install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<Seveas> tyler_165, enable universe
<thomas_> just a question: is /dev/dsp the standard sound device in ubuntu???
<Seveas> thomas_, yes
<tyler_165> Seveas, how?
<serioussam> german kubuntu fans are there ?
<Seveas> !tell tyler_165 about universe
<PokerFacePenguin> !info ntp
<ubotu> ntp: (Network Time Protocol: network utilities), section net, is optional. Version: 1:4.2.0a+stable-8ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 249 kB, Installed size: 464 kB
<serioussam> i need help, pls
<Seveas> serioussam, #kubuntu or #kubuntu-de perhaps
<Seveas> or #ubuntu-de
<serioussam> thx
<thomas_> Seveas, i have an application that tries to record from there, but it doesnt work, but the microphone works in other applications
<dholbach> Seveas: you're incredible :)
<Seveas> dholbach, ?
<vegos> how do i edit the /etc/hosts
<yhcheong> need guide to install drivers for canon pixma ip1000 printer
<PokerFacePenguin> looking for information on how to change my default time from UTC to GMT.   NTP syncs keep changing my bios time
<Seveas> vegos, sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<snorks> does anyone know why setting nicks in GAIM isn't changing the nick?
<thomas_> vegos, sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<RockyBurt> am i gonnna have to upgrade to the new development version of ubuntu in order to get firefox 1.5 ?
<dholbach> vegos: system -> adminstration -> network
<aswq630201> SHIT u people are so proud of ur distribution that u r not willing to help others.why those who dont use Ubuntu are ur enemies? i came here just because ubuntu has a in-built OFFLINE dictinary program.but its too hard to get help from SNOBS like u.   have u forgot 'humanity to others'???
<Seveas> RockyBurt, maybe
<vegos> is that how its done in recoverymode
<dooglus> RockyBurt: no.  you can install mozilla.org's deb file in breezy.  i did.
<aswq630201> SHIT u people are so proud of ur distribution that u r not willing to help others.why those who dont use Ubuntu are ur enemies? i came here just because ubuntu has a in-built OFFLINE dictinary program.but its too hard to get help from SNOBS like u.   have u forgot 'humanity to others'???
<dholbach> RockyBurt: i think so
<snorks> stfu that\s not the right way to do it
<Patrick`> can I crosspost a question from #kubuntu, noone responded?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %snorks!*@*]  by Seveas
<Amaranth> dooglus: And all the apps that use firefox didn't break?
<yhcheong> need guide to install drivers for canon pixma ip1000 printer
<dooglus> RockyBurt: or is it a tar archuive?  i forget
<Seveas> !tell snorks about coc
<dooglus> Amaranth: that's right.  I had to point them at my new install using an environment variable.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@61.1.107.236]  by Seveas
<nubs0r> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<nubs0r> error: 'Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)'
<dooglus> Amaranth: "export BROWSER=/home/chris/programs/firefox/firefox" in ~/.gnomerc
<RockyBurt> is the development version of ubuntu in good enough shape atm or is currently very unstable?
<Seveas> nubs0r, read the mysql manual and the manual of that phpscript of yours
<Amaranth> dooglus: You're telling me epiphany from breezy works with firefox 1.5?
<thomas_> can you help me Seveas?
<Seveas> RockyBurt, VERY unstable
<nubs0r> Seveas, the mysql manual is huge.
<dooglus> RockyBurt: even if it's OK now, it'll break next week, or next month...  best not to use it yet.
<Patrick`> changing kubuntu to use xfce4 as the window manager - I tried just apt-get installing xfce4, removing kdm, chicken voodoo
<Patrick`> it's not letting go
<dooglus> Amaranth: no, I don't use epiphany
<Secreth`X> can someone help me with samba? ;p I got it running but on windows it keeps asking for a password and I dont want that
<Seveas> Patrick`, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Patrick`> shiny
<Patrick`> ta
<Seveas> Secreth`X, security=share in smb.conf, read the manpage for smb.conf for more detail
<Patrick`> woot, lots and lots of dependancies
<Secreth`X> Seveas, k, wheere is smb.conf located?
<Seveas> thomas_, sorry, alsa (audio) is not my piece of cake
<tyler_165> Seveas, when enabling Universe, do I want to enable the Source AND Binary boxes?
<thomas_> ok
<dholbach> tyler_165: binary should suffice
<Seveas> tyler_165, source is only needed if you want to recompile applications that are already there
<tyler_165> Seveas, thanks.  What about multiverse
<Seveas> same
<ashley_> hello
<mirak> hi
<ashley_> can you help me with my sound card?
<ashley_> i get no sound
<mirak> I can't install eclipse-sdk on breezy, anyone have that problem ?
<ashley_> its all turned up
<ashley_> but no joy
<francares> hi!
<francares> how can i install gnome 2.13???
<ashley_> oh
<Amaranth> francares: use dapper
<ashley_> everyone else wants toask
<ashley_> not help
<Seveas> ashley_, put the output of amixer on the pastebin
<Amaranth> francares: it's likely to break your install but that's what you get when you use prerelease software
<Seveas> Amaranth, but you'll have the shiny new alacarte :)
<ashley_> umm
<ashley_> how do i do that
<ashley_> (im a linux noob :( )
<Patrick`> Seveas: ta
<Patrick`> oh, I said that
<francares> ah oks
<Seveas> ashley_, type the command in a terminal, surf to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl and put the output there
<ashley_> ok, what comand?
<kane_> btw, those that were paying attention to my mounting freebsd drives on ubuntu problem, here's the solution: mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd /dev/hde1 /mnt
<funkyHat> ashley_, amixer
<bonee> where is the font dir
<ashley_> ok
<kane_> the -o ufstype=44bsd is mandatory, ubuntu says it guesses correct, but doesn't
<Secreth`X> Seveas, got it working.. thanks!
<Seveas> kane_, thanks for the info
<funkyHat> bonee, /usr/share/fonts
<Amaranth> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1654 <--something to read for those worried about performance
<tyler_165> question: So is the GUI in ubuntu identical to many other distro's, and its what you don't see thats different?
<Seveas> bonee, and ~/.fonts
<kane_> Seveas: is there a community place to save this for posterity?
<ashley_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5239
<mirak> Seveas: hi, could you try to aptitude install eclipse-sdk per see ?
<mirak> plz
<Seveas> !bsdfs is <reply> Problems mounting BSD filesystems? Here's a tip: here's the solution: mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd /dev/hde1 /mnt
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Seveas> mirak, try apt-get
<kane_> seveas++ # ta
<Seveas> aptitude insists on installing all recommended packages
<mirak> eclipse-sdk: Dpend: eclipse-jdt (= 3.1.1-1ubuntu3) mais ne sera pas install
<mirak>                Dpend: eclipse-pde (= 3.1.1-1ubuntu3) mais ne sera pas install
<ashley_> Seveas: the link is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5239
<mirak> Seveas: no succes
<Seveas> mirak, are you using backports oslt?
<francares> Amaranth, and the Mozilla Firefox 1.5, how can i obtain the package????
<Amaranth> francares: it's in dapper
<francares> oh... jejeje
<mirak> Seveas: no
<bonee> what is "ioctl dif1: invalid argument"
<Seveas> mirak, it wants to install here, so it's something with your system
<nubs0r> SugarCRM stil giving me errors Seveas , i can type in mysql -uroot -p and type my password and it connects me fine.
<nubs0r> i know it srunning, i dont know why it isnt being picked up] 
<mirak> Seveas: it's weird, look that : libswt3.1-gtk-java: Dpend: mozilla-browser (>= 2:1.7.0) mais ne sera pas install
<Seveas> nubs0r, according to the error you gave before your script is not using a password
<ashley_> :)
<Seveas> mirak, sources.list on the pastebin please
<mirak> Seveas: in fact I can't install mozilla browser, I have noticed that the other day
<nubs0r> mirak, c'est peut etre une bonne idee de joine ubuntu-fr
<Seveas> m-b wants to install here
<mirak> nubs0r: nah, my english is very good
<mirak> nubs0r: :)
<nubs0r> heh okay :)
<gsuveg> re
<Seveas> and my french is good enough to grasp the error messages ;)
<yhcheong> Install alien with synaptic
<francares> and the drapper is very unstable now?
<yhcheong> Install libxml1 with synaptic (required later on to run canon's bjcups application)
<swistak> grrrr
<yhcheong> what is the comman to install this?
<swistak> i removed firefox
<swistak> and now i can't install damn thing back
<eobanb> sudo apt-get install firefox
<francares> Amaranth, and the drapper is very unstable now?
<eobanb> or is it mozilla-firefox
<eobanb> i dont remember..
<swistak> and 1.5 which i downloaded earlier says something about missing lib all the time :/
<Seveas> francares, yes
<Amaranth> francares: kind of
<gsuveg> i have wireless ms mouse, it support battery state under official driver (win), anyone have idea how can i get this info under linux ?
<Seveas> swistak, remove all remains of firefox 1.5
<eobanb> it has a usb dongle?
<Seveas> and retry installing the one from breezy
<mirak> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5240
<gsuveg> eobanb: yes.
<swistak> eobanb:  problem is that it asks for cdrom which i don't have
<Seveas> ah, all kinds of plf crap
<Seveas> disable that, apt-get update, retry
<swistak> Seveas: i did, only problem is that i removed all remains of 1.05 also :] 
<Seveas> swistak, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ashley_> anybody?
<gsuveg> ashley_: hmm?
<Seveas> ashley_, all your volume contols are at 0
<Seveas> no wonder you get no sound :)
<pinkisntwell> i'm still getting slow video in ubuntu
<Seveas> ashley_, applications -> sound & video -> volume control
<gsuveg> eobanb: hmm ?
<swistak> Seveas:  same thing, it keeps asking for cd
<francares> and if i install .deb from drapper, i break the install?
<Seveas> pinkisntwell, from video CD/DVD or from harddrive?
<mirak> Seveas: no succes
<swistak> is there any way to make it look for another source instead of cd ?
<eobanb> i dont know, gsuveg.
<mirak> Seveas: mozilla-browser: Dpend: libnspr4 (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) mais 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 devra tre install
<pinkisntwell> all
<Seveas> swistak, remove the cd line from your sources
<gsuveg> eobanb: :(
<pinkisntwell> i'm currently running ubuntu from hd of course
<meheren> can someone recomend a good c++ programing software for ubuntu?
<gsuveg> eobanb: its a ms notebook wireless opt. mouse
<meheren> like dev-c++
<swistak> Seveas: remove ... how? sorry i don't have browser to check howtoos :/
<B_166-ER-X> why does the 'Help' function  just doesnt show anything ? in breezy
<francares> Amaranth, and if i install .deb from drapper, i break the install?
<funkyHat> Seveas, it's possible that ashley_ needs to switch the volume control to the alsa card instead of the oss emulator one?
<Amaranth> francares: more than likely, yes
<B_166-ER-X> (system tab)
<Seveas> swistak, are you running hoary or breezy?
<Cyberdata> hi
<swistak> breezy
<mpmc> How do I get My scanner working Tried sane :(
<francares> ok
<Seveas> funkyHat, 2539 on the pastebin, all controls are at 0% :)
<adrianoc> there somebody, has a repository of the so that i can install it ?
* meheren is wondering if there is a good C++ program for ubuntu
<swistak> Seveas: but wait i'll check :D
<eobanb> gsuveg, i think you're out of luck about checking the battery.
<mirak> Seveas: should I use a different repository or something ?
<Seveas> swistak, sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<gsuveg> eobanb: yes. i think so :(
<Seveas> swistak, and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Cyberdata> since ubuntu uses sudo alot and you dont have to type in a password there i wanted to know if that is really secure
<swistak> Seveas: great, thnx ^^
<mpmc> Anyone have ideas how I can get my all in one printer scanning?
<meheren> is there a good C++ program for ubuntu?
<djm62> meheren: kde ?
<Seveas> meheren, g++
<gsuveg> eobanb: you know it sux if you go with notebook and and battery go out
<meheren> ok thx
<gnomefreak> meheren, writen in c++ or to write in c++
<gsuveg> meheren: gcc
* P3L|C4N0 re
<meheren> both
<saik0> meheren, what are you looking for?? an IDE, a compiler?
<ashley_> Seveas: Just found that my audio control was set to the wrong device! THANKS DUDE!
<gsuveg> meheren: ide or compiler
* mpmc pull's hair out..
<adrianoc> there somebody, has a repository of the DBDesigner so that i can install it ?
<djm62> Cyberdata: sudo is smart.  you don't have to type in a password if you've just typed one
<meheren> somehting to write c++ in and then use that prgram
<Seveas> ashley_, hmm, didn't show from the output but ok :)
<B_166-ER-X> i want some help here... icannot find anything about it on the web : when i click on 'help' in the 'system' tab menu,  the 'help summary' gos up... but nothing else shows..
<graba> i have questions .. how install soundcard NeoMagic MagicMedia 256 AV .. because my ubuntu don't see her
<Seveas> meheren, vim
<djm62> Cyberdata: but if you leave the keyboard, it locks again
<meheren> vim?
<meheren> ok
<gnomefreak> kdevelop or anjuta would be good beginning IDEs and build-essential should have the g++ compiler in it
<ashley_> I can now hear my CD playing, loud and clear :)
<meheren> just apt-get install vim?
<eobanb> does anyone know the specific things i need in my xorg.conf to get hardware 3D working with my nvidia TNT2? i installed nvidia-glx as per the ubuntu faq but only 2D is working...openGL does not work at all....glxgears complains that module 'glx' is not loaded.
<Seveas> ashley_, great, which one? :)
<ashley_> It needed to be set to oss rather than the A one
<ashley_> Queen
<Secreth`X> Does ubuntu automatically recognize USB things? like a MP3 player?
<funkyHat> aww, poor little visual programmers :P
<Simpleguy> Good day. I installed ubuntu a few days ago and was wondering which tool I can use to switch network profiles on my laptop. network-admin does not seem to be working
<Seveas> eobanb, nvidia-glx-enable
<eobanb> i did that, seveas
<Seveas> (it's a command)
<slew> ashley_, you mean alsa
<Cyberdata> djm: but if every users can launch root commandy with sudo. i virus for examble could do the same and so have full root rights
<mpmc> Secreth`X: yes most things
<ashley_> That's the one
<eobanb> Secreth`X, if it's a usb mass storage device it should be automounted
<nubs0r> Still cant figure this out
<slew> =] 
<nubs0r> i dont thinkmysql is accesible from apache
<Secreth`X> eobanb, mpmc, a webcam too?
<B_166-ER-X> arr
<natdigga2> eobanb: I been trying to figure out the same thing for my ATI Rage Card.
<funkyHat> Secreth`X, yes pretty much all usb devices. definitely an mp3 player
<pinkisntwell> no help with my slow video?
<eobanb> depends on the webcam, Secreth`X
<funkyHat> Secreth`X, depends on the cam
<nubs0r> i have libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<nubs0r> What else do i need?
<djm62> Cyberdata: only if the virus knew your password
<funkyHat> lol sorry eobanb :P
<Secreth`X> Well its a logitech thing (dont know the version number atm)
<mirak> Seveas: don't know what is the problem
<sagarp> i did apt-get install kubuntu, and now KDE has taken over all my gnome themes!!
<eobanb> Secreth`X, sudo apt-get install xawtv, plug in the camera, and then run xawtv and see if it works.
<Secreth`X> ok
<djm62> Cyberdata: you do need to authenticate, and not every user can use sudo
<nubs0r> Can anyone hlep me get sugarcrm running
<Seveas> mirak, did you revert your sources.list to a standard one?
<nubs0r> anyone have experience with it or?
<tyler_165> question: so apt-get is just a way to download software from the ubuntu servers?
<djm62> Cyberdata: any program you run that wants root access needs to run sudo for you, and you need to enter your password
<eobanb> yes.
<Seveas> mirak and what happens if you first remove the libnspr package?
<slew> tyler_165, yes
<B_166-ER-X> Its kind of a simple question, but how to i make 'help' from the System tab menu appear ? i jsut have the help summary
<eobanb> apt is a package management system, and it's what you want to use for installing virtually all your software.
<meheren> well o have it set up so that every usr can use sudo but it promts the root pass when entering sudo
<nubs0r> or you can compile lol
<Seveas> meheren, no
<mirak> Seveas: he wants to remove openoffice2
<nubs0r> meheren, it doesnt prompt the root pass, it prompt your pass lol
<tyler_165> how can i put a trash can icon on the desktop?
<Seveas> sudo wants YOUR password
<Seveas> mirak, hmm
<meheren> no
<Secreth`X> eobanb, it gives several times the error /dev/video0: No such device
<nubs0r> exactly Seveas
<meheren> the root pass
<Seveas> tyler_165, in gconf_editor
<Seveas> tyler_165, apps\nautilus\desktop\
<gnomefreak> your user password
<meheren> my pass is say...x and the root pass is y
<Simpleguy> anyone with an idea about my network profile problem?
<meheren> i put in y it works
<nubs0r> meheren, negative.
<eobanb> Secreth`X, what model of camera
<meheren> i put in x it doesn't
<nubs0r> meheren, the password you set for your main user is = to the user pass
<Seveas> meheren, then your /etc/sudoers is not the default Ubuntu one
<Secreth`X> eobanb, Just a minute, let me find out..
<nubs0r> meheren, maybe you did sudo bash && passwd?
<meheren> i no!
<teprrr> anyone happen to know if I can skip postinst scripts on install somehow?
<Seveas> meheren, then why complain...
<meheren> i do sudo apt-get install x
<peadot> what is gtk+ engines and how does it improve sth. on my computer?
<meheren> it says password:
<Seveas> teprrr, you don't want to - really
<meheren> my pass is diferent then root
<nubs0r> thats messed..
<meheren> i put in root it works
<mirak> Seveas: I remove open office
<meheren> i put in mine it doesn't
<eobanb> peadot 'sth.'?
<gnomefreak> meheren, who ever installed ubuntu has the password for sudo
<nubs0r> check your /etc/sudoers, soethigns wrong lol
<peadot> something.. sorry
<Seveas> !info libnspr4
<ubotu> libnspr4: (Netscape Portable Runtime Library), section libs, is optional. Version: 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 124 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<nubs0r> gnomefreak, it doesnt appear that way on his system lol
<funkyHat> meheren, did you do the expert install?
<Seveas> mirak, you have a newer-than-breezy version of that library
<meheren> gnome freak ubuntu was dually installed with anether com at the same time
<Seveas> that's VERY unsupported and can cause such things
<gnomefreak> nubs0r, lol
<Cyberdata> djm62: is it possible to deactivate sudo
<meheren> with head acocunt being versaily
<mirak> Seveas: ok maybe it comes from dapper
<meheren> not meheren
<Seveas> mirak, did you install OO.o2 from backports or doko perhaps?
<gnomefreak> meheren, did you install ubuntu?
<meheren> yes
<mirak> Seveas: I don't remember
<tyler_165> Seveas, this may sound noob, but I can't find apps/nautils?
<djm62> Cyberdata: yes, empty the sudoers file in /etc
<meheren> well me as in person
<teprrr> Seveas, well, update-menus.real sigsegvs here and I can't install anything properly...
<gnomefreak> meheren, remember the password you typed in while installing it?
<Seveas> tyler_165, in gconf-editor
<Seveas> on the left side
<meheren> yes
<gnomefreak> meheren, thats the sudo password
<Secreth`X> eobanb, Logitech QuickCam Messenger
<dotheuganda> hello
<meheren> supposed to b
<meheren> not
<tyler_165> Seveas, wheres gconfg-editor? Lol
<djm62> Cyberdata: make sure to set up a root passwd for automated attacks to find first: really sudo isn't a security problem, compared to sudo or having root login-able as
<Seveas> meheren, put your /etc/sudoers on the pastebin
<natdigga2> everytime I go back to my Windozexp partition to let my wife do something and I log back into Ubuntu I have to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to get my screen resolution better than 640x480.  Is there somewhere I can have it as default?
<Seveas> tyler_165, applications -> system tools -> configuration editor
<slew> tyler_165, try apps/accessories/file browser
<dotheuganda> hi can someone help me out with somethin?
<eobanb> Secreth`X, i'm pretty sure that linux support for that model is minimal
<meheren> i installed vim how do i use it
<meheren> (start it up)
<meheren> just vim?
<Secreth`X> eobanb, with other words.. that means I can't use this cam on ubuntu?
<Seveas> meheren, in the terminal you run this command: vimtutor
<meheren> ok
<meheren> thx
<funkyHat> meheren, launch vim, or gvim
<Seveas> you need that 30 minutes of training in order to not go in screaming desperation
<eobanb> Secreth`X, you can try this driver
<eobanb> http://www.ee.oulu.fi/~tuukkat/quickcam/quickcam.html
<funkyHat> oh ok, do that instead :P
<tyler_165> Seveas, thanks guys
<eobanb> but i dont know how much luck you'll have with it.
<Secreth`X> eobanb, I will try
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> well damn vim has a tutorial session :( Emacs dont :(
<dotheuganda> hi im trying to install jedit but i cant
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no tutorial could be large enough for that...
<djm62> gnomefreak: emacs does have a tutorial thing...quite a nice one
<gnomefreak> lol Seveas  good point
<djm62> gnomefreak: C-h t
<gnomefreak> djm62,  where ive been looking for a month for it and still havent found it they have sites that arnt much help  when the buffer isnt starting for nothing
<tyler_165> Question: What exactly is GTK+ Engine?
<teprrr> Seveas, or do you happen to have an idea what's wrong in there in update-menus?
<teprrr> I see no newer package out there..
<djm62> gnomefreak: if you start emacs (no files) the thing is there
<Seveas> teprrr, in where?
<gnomefreak> ok ty djm62  ill look again ty
<Firecracker2k5> Hi guys, just installed Breezy, and I would like to enable multiverse, what lines do I need to to the sources.list?
<teprrr> Seveas, update-menus.real, it sigsegvs here
<Seveas> !tell Firecracker2k5 about sources
<Seveas> teprrr, -ENOCLUE
<teprrr> Seveas, :P
<dotheuganda> can any one help me out with trying to install Jedit (please i need help)
<elio_> hallo
<mirak> Seveas: it seems azureus was the problem
<Firecracker2k5> Seveas, thanks, also, is it possible to stop apt from upgrading the kernel, now that I have just installed breezy it wants to update it
<molsen> On my system i do not have a '/etc/ld.so.conf'! Is it another place or should i create a new one?
<humboldto> what is the OO.org2 status for breezy? Is there a backport of the final available already? Is there an offical backports/extras repository available already?
<elio_> bye
<Seveas> Firecracker2k5, on breezy you will definitely want the breezy kernel
<Firecracker2k5> but if I was to disable to upgrade, how would I do that?
<mirak> Seveas: I don't know how works aptitude, but when trying to run  sudo aptitude install libswt3.1-gtk-jni it wants to install mozilla-browser O_o
<B_166-ER-X> can someone actually read this, i think i might be lagging like 10 minutes..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, pong
<funkyHat> lol
<B_166-ER-X> nice
<dotheuganda> i get this error (cannot execute binary file) when i try installing jedit from a .jar file does anyone know how to solve the problem?
<B_166-ER-X> so
<B_166-ER-X> Its kind of a simple question, but how to i make 'help' from the System tab menu appear ? i jsut have the help summary
<xkahn> how do you see the contents of a .deb file before it's installed?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I wonder if there is any speciall settings that I could change to get my mouse acts better (on many occasions i have to do everything twice, resizing, clicking, etc) thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.21*]  by Seveas
<bor> xkahn: dpkg-deb -c
<xkahn> Ah.
<xkahn> Thanks.
<Seveas> hi :)
<BooZee> hi. thank you very much
<djm62> K_Dallas: System->Preferences->Mouse
<dotheuganda> i get this error (cannot execute binary file) when i try installing jedit from a .jar file does anyone know how to solve the problem?
<demux> hi, does anyone know if its possible to use windo flipping under gone?
<demux> *window flipping under gnome
<eobanb> 'window flipping'?
<mehere1> compound the program?
<atrophic> I clicked network-manager's applet and it froze the computer, after a restart my wireless card no longer shows up in the networking admin. What'd it do?
<demux> move to the edge or top of the desktop and it moves to the next virtual desktop
<SatanGolga> anyone got Netgear MA521 working?
<K_Dallas> djm62, should i adjust the sensivity or the treshold?
<drakul555> jest tu ktos z polski
<xkahn> demux: brightside
<djm62> K_Dallas: it's hard to tell what is wrong with your mouse over a textual medium.  See what makes it feel better
<mehere1> under vim how do i execute the proram?
<gnomefreak> !po
<Xenomorph> hi all :)
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<mehere1> *program
<K_Dallas> djm62, ok, playing with those ;) thanks
<demux> xkahn: thanks
<BooZee> ipv6 - is setting ipv6 in ubuntu suppose to be diffrent from other distros? cuz I've in #ipv6 for the past week, and every night I've tried every way that could be possible, and nothing helped
<dotheuganda> i get this error (cannot execute binary file) when i try installing jedit from a .jar file does anyone know how to solve the problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb jairog!*@* *!*@adsl-69-227-57-228.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net *!*@tor/* *!*@brhs-ced.pwsd76.ab.ca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@merrill-50-12.resnet.ucsc.edu *!*@82-36-231-16.cable.ubr02.perr.blueyonder.co.uk *!*@*.tor.* [Tallia] !*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!tor@* *!*@85.98.134.243 %snorks!*@* %*!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %monicam!*@* %sorush20!*@* %rendo!*@*]  by Seveas
<slashx1896> Heyyy
<nfell> how to install tetris for terminal?
<slashx1896> what program do i use for my webcam
<djm62> nfell: netris is good
<K_Dallas> djm62, seems setting sensivity at max is more like what i need. thanks a lot
<Xenomorph> hi all, quick question, is it possible to install ubuntu via the internet?
<mirak> what do you mean ?
<slashx1896> Xenomorph: hmm not sure, someone here probbaly knoes
<K_Dallas> Xenomorph, you mean to netinstall like in debian?
<Seveas> Xenomorph, what would you boot from?
<Xenomorph> euhm, yeah, but without a dhcp server
<mehere1> how do i compile something with vim?
<Seveas> mehere1, :!gcc -c foo.c -o foo
<slashx1896> anyone? what program do i use for my webcam? or can i install the program on the cd on ubuntu
<mehere1> how do i do it under cream?
<mehere1> cream is x vim
<thrice`> mehere1: that's from a terminal
<thrice`> assuming it's c
<PokerFacePenguin> slashx1896: tried gnomemeeting yet?
<mehere1> any1 no how to compile something under cream?
<slashx1896> nope, i l try it
<PokerFacePenguin> slashx1896: might have to load the proper module for your cam before it works
<Secreth`X> whats the latest kernel?
<thrice`> 2.6.14.3
<Secreth`X> thx
<Seveas> !info linux-image-386
<slashx1896> How do i access gnome meeting?
<dotheuganda> i get this error (cannot execute binary file) when i try installing jedit from a .jar file does anyone know how to solve the problem?
<ubotu> linux-image-386: (Linux kernel image on 386.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*tor*@*]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !info linux-image-386 dapper
<ubotu> linux-image-386: (Linux kernel image on 386.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (dapper), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<slashx1896> Pokerfacepenguin: where is it? synaptic says its already installed
<dotheuganda> why is my question the only one being left un answered?
<mirak> Seveas: do you know if apt-build is still broken ?
<djm62> dotheuganda: how are you trying to install it: what command?
<Seveas> dotheuganda, because you asked it 3 seconds ago?
<trappist> dotheuganda: java -jar filename.jar
<slashx1896> Pokerfacepenguin: and its not under Applications - Video/audio
<dotheuganda> this is the command i put in
<dotheuganda> /home/nick/jedit42install.jar -jar jedit42install.jar
<dotheuganda> and the error i get
<slashx1896> nvm
<slashx1896> lol
<slashx1896> found it
<trappist> yeah that won't work
<dotheuganda> error --> bash: /home/nick/jedit42install.jar: cannot execute binary file
<djm62> dotheuganda: java -jar jedit42install.jar
<djm62> dotheuganda: possibly with sudo in front
<trappist> oh this is jedit, where it says on the website how to install it
<Xenomorph> anyway been able todo an internet install with ubuntu?
<mehere1> so on this cream how do i compile something?
<BooZee> anybody here can help with ipv6 in ubuntu? the help i'm getting in #ipv6 is not working
<mehere1> under cream how do i compile something?
<slashx1896> No Video device found
<mpmc> Anyone here on NTL with 10mb yet?
<Seveas> mehere1: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<slashx1896> How do i mount my usb drive that i have mywebcam plugged in?
<stevenj> Can someone please help me with this? I have posted my errors --->  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/XEmRgn44.html
<dotheuganda> djm62 thank you so much!
<mpmc> Is there a driver for my unbraded webcam?
<trappist> dotheuganda: what about me?
<dotheuganda> oops sorry trappist you origanally put up the code -- thank you even more! :)
<slashx1896> Hello?
<slashx1896> Can someone help me wiht my webcam
<slashx1896> With**
<mehere1> is anyone here using cream?
<djm62> now to repeat my question (from last night).  How can I get my USB mp3 player recognised under breezy.  it worked as usb-mass-storage on hoary, and I now have to mount it manually.  I compiled the dapper version of pmount (which I heard was something to do with it), and the error has changed (which is progress)
<trappist> slashx1896: sudo mount /dev/sdX1 /mnt/point where sdX is the device near the end of the output of dmesg and /mnt/point is where you want to mount it
<djm62> d'oh, back in 20min
<Seveas> djm62, would you mind giving the error
<Secreth`X> Err.. can someone tell me what this error means: awk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file `/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/include/linux/version.h' for reading (No such file or directory)
<stevenj> does anyone have strange errors in their .xsession-errors?
<djm62> Seveas: family calling, but I will
<trappist> Secreth`X: if you try you can tell what it means
<Secreth`X> trappist, I'm trying to install a driver for a quickcam. I typed make and then it gived me that error
<fredforfaen> i use openbox , how can i get a script i made executed when i start fluxbox/openbox...?
<wezzer> name a good mp3 tag editor for ubuntu?
<trappist> slashx1896: keep it here please
<parker> #ubuntu-es
<slashx1896> kk
<fredforfaen> !xsession
<ubotu> I don't know, fredforfaen
<slashx1896> trappist: so what do i do?
<fredforfaen> !.xsession
<ubotu> Wish i knew, fredforfaen
<trappist> slashx1896: I told you
<fredforfaen> !openbox
<ubotu> fredforfaen: I don't know, could you explain it?
<fredforfaen> damn
<ruairi> there's a mp3 tag editor listed on the Restricted formats page on the help files.
<B_166-ER-X> why does my Yelp doesnt work right ? it doesnt show anything besides 'help summary'
<Secreth`X> trappist, It cant read the file it want to read? Thats the only thing I know.. But how do I fix it then? I cant find the source of the kernel 2.6.12-10 anywhere
<ruairi> anyone here able to help me with DVD playback?
<ruairi> I've got it working, but the video is full of errors.
<blue-frog> ruairi, wiki.ubuntu.com > starter guide
<Jabo> guy came into my shop today telling my partner and I about Ubuntu linux
<Jabo> i thought he was trying to *sell* us a licence or something
<tyler_165> is it possible to change the looks of the top and bottom bars in Gnome?
<gnomefreak> Jabo, ubuntu is free of charge and always plans to be
<anavim> tyler_165, yes
<Jabo> i know
<anavim> tyler_165, gnome-look.org
<Jabo> was strange though
<Jabo> guy had a box of ubuntu cd's
<tyler_165> anavim, i got gnome-art, is it possible through that?
<ruairi> I've been through the starter guides, and installed the codecs. I do get sound and video now on Kaffine and Totem. But the distorts on movement
<Jabo> told us a bit about linux that we already knew, bullshitted a bit then gave us 2 copies
<anavim> tyler_165, no... if you don't like the themes that are there, you have to download new ones
<Jabo> and went away
<Jabo> it was like he worked for a linux charity or something
<Jabo> but didn't want any money
<Geofox> Hi everyone, i can't find how to install ubuntu on an external drive (i've an Apple iBook). Could you help me ?
<anavim> tyler_165, system->preferences->themes
<tyler_165> anavim, thanks
<gnomefreak> tyler_165,  yes i pretty sure you can do it from gnome-art if not go to either that site he gave you or art.gnome.com
<trappist> Secreth`X: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<ruairi> #whois
* gnomefreak thinking if #whois is really a channel
<ruairi> typo
<mpmc> Jabo: maybe it was one of the main Devs :P
<Secreth`X> trappist, E: Package linux-source has no installation candidate
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to access 'yelp 2.12.1 online ?    mine doesnt work right
<Jabo> i'm in glasgow, scotland so...
<Jabo> unlikely i'm thinking :/
<pawdro> hi, ive just installed dcpp from .deb and after connection with server program closed itself
<pawdro> any ideas?
<trappist> Secreth`X: there was more than that.  try to read the output of your commands and see what you can figure out on your own.
<mpmc> padro Crash?
<Volen_siderovX> how to mount NTFS with Cyrillic encoding becouse i have cyrrilic file names ?
<slashx1896> trappist: u said put sdx of the device near the ned of dmesg, but when i type dmesg it tells me something about setting key codes
<ruairi> blue-frog you still there?
<Seveas> Volen_siderovX, -o cp=your_codepage
<pawdro> mpmc: i think so
<blue-frog> ruairi, yes
<Volen_siderovX> thanx Seveas
<trappist> slashx1896: remove the usb device, reinsert it, and run dmesg again
<Secreth`X> trappist, yes, there was more than that one error.. but they all were the fault of that version.h that it cant find..
<trappist> Secreth`X: I was referring to the output of apt-get
<Secreth`X> trappist, ahh, I get it..
<ruairi> dont know if you're able to offer any more advice?
<slashx1896> trappist: same thing happend
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas, could you point me the problem...or i dont know see what can i Do ? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/MUzcT779.html
<blue-frog> ruairi, u're on Kubuntu?
<Secreth`X> trappist, yep, it needed linux-source-2.6.12
<pawdro> in console its written Core dumped
<slashx1896> atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known ,
<ruairi> no standard Ubuntu
<trappist> slashx1896: if dmesg isn't talking about your usb device it may be unsupported.  but it will usually be sda1
<ruairi> Breezy
<B_166-ER-X> i'm totally blank of ideas on this one
<trappist> slashx1896: setkeycodes e02a 112 to shut that up
<blue-frog> ruairi, what's the pb?
<ruairi> sorry, pb?
<slashx1896> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<blue-frog> ruairi, problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*tor*@*]  by Seveas
<amarys> Salut
<trappist> slashx1896: you'll need to do it in a tty.  it's not important though.
<B_166-ER-X> seveas, back.
<ruairi> soz. Dvd playback had horozontal lines on any pictures that aren't steady
<Lis> hey
<slashx1896> huh?
<Secreth`X> trappist, got it installed, but it still gives that error when I type 'make'
<blue-frog> slashx1896, remove /etc/init.d/hotkeysetup if you are on a desktop. u won't have this error again after a reboot
<amarys> Mon lecteur dvd est bloqu.
<slashx1896> ok
<amarys> Je fais comment pour le dbloquer ?
<B_166-ER-X> if someone can help me on this one... http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/MUzcT779.html
<hav0k> has anyone updated their firefox yet?
<B_166-ER-X> amarys #ubuntu-fr pour un canal en francais
<amarys> ok
<gnomefreak> hav0k, its still not in stable form yet
<blue-frog> ruairi, u followed the guide by the book? encryption library and such..
<slashx1896> blue-frog, how do i remove it? sorry im new with linux
<ruairi> yep
<Telep> hav0k, I have, following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<hav0k> gnomefreak, are you sure, cause when you go to mozilla.org, its got it up
<Telep> works great
<ruairi> there was one of the gstream components listed which I couldn't find in the library
<hav0k> thanks Telep
<Lis> i have a problom i have juat installed, ubuntu an when it boots it get stucks when it try's to hotplug an if i try recovery mode i get "spammed" with azx_get_time timeout errors
<gnomefreak> hav0k, its RC3
<blue-frog> slashx1896, sudo rm /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup   (or something like that)
<Telep> gnomefreak, no it's not
<Telep> final was released yesterday
<gnomefreak> Telep,  yes it is read www.mozzila.com it says it right there
<slashx1896> should i be under my desktop terminal? or main
<blue-frog> ruairi, u need all components, enable universe and multiverse
<ruairi> blue-frog: and I've tried running on minimum resoloution just to see if that helped.
<hav0k> gnomefreak, i dont see where it says rc3
<infosoph> Could anyone tell me whether daap is enabled in rhythmbox 0.9.2? I'm able to see the share using Zeroconf browser, but not within RB.
<Telep> gnomefreak, they haven't made an official announcement yet but trust me, it's on their servers
<djm62> Jabo: someone from #scotlug?
<ruairi> blue-frog. yep I've got those
<gnomefreak> hold on let me see if they changed it from lastnight
<blue-frog> ruairi, using totem-xine does that?
<hav0k> gnomefreak, it says "Nov 29 Mozilla Firefox 1.5 Released"
<martii> hav0k: but it's not in ubuntu
<hav0k> martii, not in ubuntu?
<Seveas> infosoph, no it is not
<worldmaster0> hey, guys, i'd like to suggest an upgrade in ubuntu linux: wireless internet support.
<ruairi> blue-frog. yes lots of funny lines
<Seveas> worldmaster0, don't troll
<djm62> worldmaster0: nobody would want it even if it was possible
<hav0k> haha
<infosoph> thanks.
<worldmaster0> me, trolling?
<gnomefreak> since the firefox website is down i dont know where you people are getting this from :(
<blue-frog> ruairi, for me that's encryption pb. u should try to go over the guide once again...
<Geeek> can anybody help me to install ubuntu on second partition, the first with xp ?
<hav0k> gnomefreak, mozilla.org
<hav0k> gnomefreak, i think mozilla.com isnt working at the moment
<gnomefreak> yeah i know and yet click on firefox and i get a 404
<blue-frog> Geeek, boot, use second partition.
<Leiv> any Cron gurus here?
<Seveas> !tell Leiv about anyone
<Geeek> @ the installation screen have got many options, which should i use?
<B_166-ER-X> Can someone help me on this, i've been trying to understand why the help wasnt showing up (yelp) this gives a hint...but i really dont know what to do with it http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/MUzcT779.html
<vegos> anyone know the link to the list of wireless drivers
<gnomefreak> your right im sorry as of lastnight around 9 it was still not final on thier site
<ruairi> blue-frog, It seems to decript fine, the problem is not one of a totally garbled output, just the edges of any moving objects become fuzzed, with every 3rd or 4th line being offset by about a cm
<anavim> are there any plans to support apple's .dmg format for dapper?
<bamboozle> hi
<matapa> hola chicos soy nuevo en eso e intentado bajarme el azureus pero no se ejecutarlo
<Leiv> is it possible to start a command in the evening and kill it in the moring?
<Geeek> blue-frog @ the installation screen have got many options, which should i use?
<blue-frog> ruairi, try installing mplayer or oggledvd to see if it does the same
<djm62> Seveas: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/tbe5xK25.html is my error, if you wouldn't mind having a look
<vegos> anyone know the link to the list of wireless drivers
<blue-frog> Geeek, what install screen?
<Artemis3> matapa, entra en #ubuntu-es
<djm62> Leiv: if the command is one that runs until you kill it, then yes
<SatanGolga> Firefox 1.5 --> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5/
<djm62> Leiv: if you want to be hands-off, the command "at" might be your boy
<Leiv> I want to run bittorent (btlaunchmany) only at night
<ney> oi
<blue-frog> Geeek, /join #bluefrog
<psusi> normally it is very easy to enable remote desktop control with vnc from the ubuntu desktop... how can you do that from the command line?  I have a server with no mouse
<vegos> anyone know the link to the list of wireless drivers
* P3L|C4N0 re
<ruairi> bluefrog, oggledvd give a black screen output
<gnomefreak> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<bamboozle> is there a list of boot time arguments for the ubuntu installation? i need it so that it can "see" my sata hard drive.
<theD3viL> Why i cant play wmv files? I can rename and play it.
<andrew> Could someone clarify for me. If I want to have a partition that can be read and written to by both windows and ubuntu it should be FAT 32?
<bamboozle> andrew, yeap.
<andrew> bamboozle: cool, thanks
<bamboozle> andrew, no prob :)
<Leiv> how do I start a command at night by using cron/crontab then?
<ruairi> blue-frog, ok sorry, not oggledvd, it was ogle
<andrew> Bamboozle: any idea why xmms will play mp3 files from the ubuntu partition but not from the NTFS partition, totem will play it from both.
<ney> oi
<ney> gostaria de conversar com voc um pouco
<bamboozle> andrew, i think in linux fat32 is vfat (but i'm not sure)
<ney> pode ser?
<mpmc> I've installed bmp (beep media player) and trying to install a plugin and it's saying that it's not found it..
<gnomefreak> is that french?
<k0p> ney, aqui fala-se Ingls. LOL!
<xychix> what is the ubuntu way of mounting smbfs://192.168.1.99.data     ???
<Seveas> ney, stick to english in here please
<ney> poxa vida
<xychix> i want to play music from there
<ney> eu queria uma ajuda
<worldmaster0> hey, while we're on the topic of playing mp3s, my live cd won't play them on any media player sorry i'm a n00b
<mp3guy> how do i install a .ttf i downloaded/
<Seveas> !tell worldmaster0 about mp3
<bamboozle> andrew, no clue. but i think that the support of ntfs is still not stable in linux. so many developers may not implement it.
<Seveas> mp3guy, put it in ~/.fonts/
<mpmc> Any ideas why the plugin wont install?
<Tuntis> !tell Tuntis I didn't install Ubuntu correctly and want help in ubuntuforums.org
<genoto> cool
<xychix> :P
<mp3guy> thanks Seveas
<djm62> andrew: is it specifically mp3 files on ntfs, or the whole ntfs partition?
<xychix> lol
<xychix> how to use     mount -t smbfs ??
<mpmc> !tell me about plugins
<xychix> can't get it working /
<psusi> normally it is very easy to enable remote desktop control with vnc from the ubuntu desktop... how can you do that from the command line?  I have a server with no mouse
<ney> oi
<ney> voc pode me ajudar
<xychix> psusi: ssh
<djm62> xychix: you can do Places->Connect to Server
<ney> eu no falo em ingls
<NuK> ney, qual seu problema?
<xychix> djm62: will it make a mount ?
<Seveas> ney, for the last time: stick to english in here
<djm62> xychix: umm, I'm not entirely sure.  it'll work in gnome
<rob_p> ney:  #ubuntu-br  Talvez alguem possa te ajudar ai.
<BooZee> ipv6 - is setting ipv6 in ubuntu suppose to be diffrent from other distros? cuz I've in #ipv6 for the past week, and every night I've tried every way that could be possible, and nothing helped
<Seveas> there are localized channels if you want another language
* jmont is away: Estou ocupado
<xychix> djm62: i did that ... it works  BUT i cant find the mount point :P
<epifanio> hola
<xychix> djm62: so i cannot go there on a console
* jmont is back (gone 00:00:21)
<ney> [e que estou quererndo instalar um programa e no sei como fao
<djm62> xychix: and mount tells you nothing?
<heroicraptor> what's the command to start ubuntu from the command line?
<ney> querendo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jmont!*@*]  by Seveas
<ney> sou iniciante
<xychix> djm62: nope ... mounting a smbfs is just a little different from normal mounting
<ney> mas entendo um pouco de linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ney!*@*]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ney about es
<aster036472> i have an ubuntu live cd....how do i access its repository in windows?
<jerry_> Question...ok am I crazy in thinking that I shouldn't have to compile and build my video driver for opengl and 3d?  I have a ATI 3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133?
<NuK> ney, hm
<jerry_> or I'm the only one that uses that video card?
<rob_p> ney:  Eles ficam meio chatos quando a gente nao fala em ingles nesta canal 'ta bom.
<bamboozle> is there somewhere a complete list of boot time arguments for the ubuntu installation? does it have multiple boot kernels? i need something so that it can "see" my sata hard drive.
<B_166-ER-X> i'm getting discouraged now.. i cannot find ANY help about this, except other people who had this problem http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/MUzcT779.html
<slashx1896> Its not letting me play videos on websites.. like big-boys.net it playts 1 second of the video then freezes
<NuK> ney, olha na parte debaixo do chat, eu abri um chat particular com vc, olha la
<djm62> bamboozle: I suspect no-one on here has experience there- have you tried google?
<heroicraptor> slashx1896: that's probably a browser problem
<Seveas> NuK, stick to english in here
<slashx1896> but then other websites wont let me play it either
<bamboozle> djm62, i did with no luck.
* mode/#ubuntu [+e BooZee!*@*]  by Seveas
<NuK> Seveas,  mimimi~
<heroicraptor> slashx1896: are you using firefox?
<slashx1896> yea
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %NuK!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> aaaaaaaaaaah it's LjL
<worldmaster0> whats so bad about ljl
<slashx1896> im using firefox, and it wont le me play videos no matter wat site
<_jason> slashx1896, what plugin are you using to play the videos?
<Seveas> worldmaster0, you don't want to know :)
<slashx1896> not sure
<heroicraptor> slashx1896: there's a bug in firefox where if you click away from a page playing built-in media and then go back, the video won't be there. It also sometimes happens if the media gets pushed over and then pushed back
<LjL> aaaaaah it's seveas
* LjL runs
<worldmaster0> um guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200164122094.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by Seveas
<slashx1896> well it plays the video for like 3 seconds then stops
<_jason> slashx1896, check the about:plugins page
<Seveas> I hate internet trolls avoinding bans...
<heroicraptor> that's usually what happens with me
<jerry_> Question...ok am I crazy in thinking that I shouldn't have to compile and build my video driver for opengl and 3d?  I have a ATI 3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133?
<LjL> Seveas: you gotta learn to be faster
<Seveas> LjL, I'm tired :)
<heroicraptor> slash: you can try using the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension
<Seveas> !tell jerry_ about ati
<nubs0r> Still having problems with MySQL and sugarcrm
<nubs0r> ive read so much
<slashx1896> heroicraptor: wat?
<nubs0r> i made it bypass the grant access tables
<deltron> !tell deltron about ati
<jerry_> seveas  thx
<LjL> Seveas: of course you are, you went to bed yesterday at almost the same hour i did...! shouldn't be surprising
<worldmaster0> mysql has something to do w/ your OS?
<nubs0r> deltron, :), del tha funkee homosapien
<nubs0r> worldmaster0, Sugarcrm is not an OS..
<heroicraptor> slash:  go to the firefox extensions page and look for "MediaPlayerConnectivity"
<deltron> lol nubs0r ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nubs0r> anyway yea, SugarCRM install.php reads Mysql Database Not available
<nubs0r> i cant figure out why
<lectromusic> anybody here do any music stuff with linux?
<worldmaster0> nope sorry
<nubs0r> lectromusic, no way, use windows for that
<slashx1896> the webpage? Mozzilla update :: extensions
<Seveas> nubs0r, bollocks
<nightyna> Hey, Does anyone know a mp3 player for ubuntu
<heroicraptor> yeah
<nubs0r> Reason, Fruity Loops Studio, Adobe Auditon, everything you need
<Seveas> linux has excellent audio software
<worldmaster0> ive never seen it
<LjL> what is it that i'm missing trying to get my ubuntu accept X clients from another machine? i've done "xhost +" on ubuntu, "export DISPLAY=the.relevant.ip.address:0" on the other machine...
<nubs0r> Audacity and MuSe
<heroicraptor> slash: yeah
<nightyna> I cant play any mp3 files
<Seveas> !tell nightyna about mp3
<nubs0r> other wise it has nothing lol
<lectromusic> why do you say that?
<worldmaster0> audacity rules
<nightyna> are mp3's supported
<nubs0r> of course.
<szehne> i'd like to personally thank all of you guys here, because of the help between here and the forums, i was able to install ubuntu on my laptop with ease. thanks all!
<worldmaster0> in linux?
<worldmaster0> nm
<nightyna> with what player
<nubs0r> szehne, np
<Seveas> nightyna, yes, read the url ubotu sent you
<deltron> I gotta get ubuntu on my laptop now :P
<worldmaster0> hey i have question
<nubs0r> As far as music production
<nightyna> ubotu?
<Myk3> hey
<nubs0r> Reason + Windows is the way to go, either that or a mac
<slashx1896> Cant find it
<heroicraptor> what is the command to start ubuntu from the command line?
<nubs0r> if you really want it to be Unix Based
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nubs0r!*@*]  by Seveas
<slashx1896> this page? https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/?application=firefox
<Myk3> is there a divx or a xvid encoder app for linux?
<Myk3> startx
<lectromusic> What audio software do you recommend?
<heroicraptor> slash: yep
<yhcheong> how do i check user ?
<nightyna> seveas
<pirast> hi, i have totem-xine installed. When I play streams with FF they lagg. What can I do against it?
<Seveas> nubs0r, trolling is not the topic of this channel
<djm62> heroicraptor: your question makes little sense
<nightyna> what url
<Seveas> !tell nightyna about mp3
<Seveas> nightyna, he just sent it to you again
<Secreth`X> Does FF have a memory leak? O_O
<nightyna> K
<slashx1896> Media player connectivy aint here
<heroicraptor> djm: when I login, i am at a command line that says "<username here>@ubuntu :$
<worldmaster0> i know
<djm62> heroicraptor: ah, and you want to start the gui :)
<heroicraptor> djm: yes
<bamboozle> bye
<BooZee> what app can I use to rip cd's to mp3 in good quality ?
<worldmaster0> bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207.132*]  by Seveas
<djm62> heroicraptor: has it always been like that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@206.132*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@207.132*]  by Seveas
<heroicraptor> djm: yep
<gnomefreak> the only issue ive had with linux and audio is that the browsers wont play midi files and ive tried everything
<slashx1896> Heroicraptor: cant rfind it..
<pirast> hmm.. mplayer works :-(
<djm62> BooZee: sound juicer is nice
<heroicraptor> djm: it did say that it failed to install something from openoffice.org, but that shouldn't affect it
<slashx1896> Theres 20 differnet ones and none are media player
<slashx1896> connectivty
<djm62> heroicraptor: no, but try, from the command line, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<heroicraptor> slash: ill find you the link
<BooZee> djm62: but it doesn't have an mp3 option
<heroicraptor> djm: ok
<djm62> BooZee: hang on, theres a link near the top of google
<djm62> BooZee: slightly annoying, but it's a set and forget
<slashx1896> k
<BooZee> djm62:  ??
<gen> hola
<TokenBad> ok..here is one...I just rebooted..and when to load mozzilla...and it asked if I wanted to load the default thing..well said ok..and it says it can't cause its in use...
<Seveas> !tell gen about es
<TokenBad> but thats the one that has all my info
<nightyna> Thanks seveas
<djm62> BooZee: http://www.emcken.dk/weblog/archives/99-MP3-encoding-with-Sound-Juicer.html
<TokenBad> and I just rebooted
<djm62> BooZee: give me time, dude
<nightyna> but how can I use MP3
<gen> hi
<nightyna> Has anyone figured it out
<BooZee> djm62: oh i'm sorry.. didn'y quite understand that..
<worldmaster0> not free...? i think
<worldmaster0> i was taling to nightnya
<nightyna> I have too many Mp3 files
<budluva> anyone had any luck with age of empires 3 in linux yet?
<nightyna> Worldmaster go ahead
<heroicraptor> when did AoE III come out?!
<trappist> slashx1896: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/e02a
<djm62> BooZee: that page tell you what you need to know?
<nightyna> I was just reading up on mp3 support in linux
<worldmaster0> nignt: there's a thing on the ubuntu site
<nightyna> it's unsupported format
<budluva> my bad
<budluva> aoe2
<nightyna> which ubuntu site
<worldmaster0> they make it 4 linux now
<Seveas> nightyna, no it's not, you need to install a few things, that's all
<djm62> nightyna: that isn't true...mp3 isn't a great format, but it works fine on linux
<nightyna> kool
<nightyna> how can i get the files
<Artemis3> !tell nightyna about mp3
<worldmaster0> idk
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*user.veloxzone.com.br]  by Seveas
<budluva> heroicraptor, aoe3 is out
<Seveas> yes, I am banning a complete isp
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200164122094.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by Seveas
<djm62> wow, poor brazilians
<worldmaster0> why ban a whole isp?
<Artemis3> lazy admins
<Seveas> because it's dialup and one fucker keeps connecting from different ip addresses
<andy_> I am hacing trouble installing opera, could anyone help
<worldmaster0> oh\
<andy_> *having
<worldmaster0> hmmm
<Knowerrors> anybody here using kde 3.5?
<worldmaster0> sorry
<worldmaster0> kde?
<andy_> ubuntu
<worldmaster0> whats kde
<nightyna> lol
<Artemis3> lol
<djm62> worldmaster0: kde.org
<nightyna> not on ubuntu
<Knowerrors> hehe
<Artemis3> ^^
<Seveas> worldmaster0, Krappy Desktop Environment ;)
<Lis> hey
<worldmaster0> lolol
<Knowerrors> ooooh
<nightyna> lol
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell andy about opera
<hav0k> so i got the new firefox set up
<nightyna> good one seveas
<Seveas> nightyna, neh
<worldmaster0> brb
<nightyna> you have a better one
<andy_> would be appreciated if some one coould, i followed the opera support thing for installing it, get errors...
<Lis> my X isent working in the log i get Fatal error: no screens was found
<B_166-ER-X> i need some SERIOUS help. i have a reccurent problem, and last time i had to reinstall, about by nvidia drivers, i know all about the guides and how to's but my problem is elsewhere, and i dont know where it come from, if someone realy knows what he's talking about... i would GLADLY accept help here :\  thx
<gnomefreak> andy_,  are they missing libs errors?
<andy_> ill copy error now...
<heroicraptor> slash: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=446
<Artemis3> ah, nothing like binary propietary nvidia driver problems
<gnomefreak> andy_, use pastebin to copt
<gnomefreak> copy*
<andy_> wts install again?? sorry im a newb... skpg??
<ongardie> My first harddrive is listed as hde, is there anyway to change it to hda?
<andy_> the terminal line
<andy_> to install
<ongardie> help
<Seveas> andy_, dpkg -i filename.deb
<Artemis3> hde... sata?
<heroicraptor> ongardie: does it really matter?
<gnomefreak> andy_,  run sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Lis> Is there a console X configuration tool??
<gnomefreak> Lis, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<B_166-ER-X> basically, when i do the  nividia confi-enable thing ,  then restart X, i only have a black screen at restart.  if i want to come back whitout reinstall, i have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file  to change the 'driver' from 'nvidia' to 'nv' , then reboot
<xoombot> anyone here linux+ certified?
<andy_> where do i paste to gnome freak
<Lis> gnomefreak, thx
<Seveas> andy_, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<andy_> opera depends on libqt3c102-mt; however:
<andy_>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<andy_> dpkg: error processing opera (--install):
<andy_>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<andy_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<andy_>  opera
<xoombot> anyone here linux+ certified?
<heroicraptor> slashx1896: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=446
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %andy_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<TokenBad> ok..here is one...I just rebooted..and when to load mozzilla...and it asked if I wanted to load the default thing..well said ok..and it says it can't cause its in use...
<Seveas> xoombot, repeating questions is pretty useless
<gnomefreak> andy_,  run sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<Seveas> gnomefreak, that one does not exist in breezy
<Seveas> !tell andy_ about opers
<Seveas> !tell andy_ about opera
<djm62> TokenBad: I think your mozilla has crashed, you need to...oh hang it
<worldmaster0> how much space do you need on an hd or partition to install?
<heroicraptor> he already rebooted
<gnomefreak> i did that already Seveas  and the one i think replaces it is libqt5-mt i think thats it :(
<heroicraptor> 1.8 gigs
<worldmaster0> ok
<worldmaster0> thx herio
<heroicraptor> np
<worldmaster0> thats for v. 5.10
<worldmaster0> righht
<heroicraptor> yep
<worldmaster0> ok
<TokenBad> djm62, how could it...I just rebooted the machine
<B_166-ER-X> then .. no help for me today it seems.
<B_166-ER-X> had no answers to any of my questions here all day, 1st time i see this here
<elio_> who can give me a link about installing a library, or which library type (rpm or so.) i must download and so on...?
<heroicraptor> is your problem with nvidia or ubuntu, b_166-er-x?
<djm62> TokenBad: there's a file left somewhere, but I have complete mental block as to where
<elio_> ubuntu
<derrickw> can anyone recommend a good linux alternative to dreamweaver? or are linux users too hardcore for wysiwyg editors? i know html, of course, but coding elaborate CSS based web sites in Kate can be a nuisance
<Seveas> elio_, system -> administration -> package manager
<_jason> TokenBad, it asks you to use a different profile?
<Seveas> that's all you need
<heroicraptor> djm62: its called parent.lock, but i can't remember where
<djm62> derrickw: nvu or bluefish
<B_166-ER-X> heroicraptor,  i have 2 problem, one bigger than the other,  and if my Nvidia works right on windows, i guess its a ubuntu-vidia problem..
<Secreth`X> howto restart samba?
<derrickw> djm62 - thanks. do you have a preference between the two?
<elio_> there i can't find libxml-parser-perl, was i'm so stupid? and don't find this file?
<Seveas> Secreth`X, sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<Secreth`X> thx
<Seveas> !info libxml-parser-perl
<heroicraptor> b_166-er-x maybe nvidia doesn't support linux
<ubotu> libxml-parser-perl: (Perl module for parsing XML files), section perl, is optional. Version: 2.34-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 285 kB, Installed size: 708 kB
<djm62> derrickw: my preference: emacs, but I do know there are alternatives
<B_166-ER-X> heroicraptor,  wow, you surely know your things. ok
<Seveas> elio_, it's there...
<B_166-ER-X> propably this
<elio_> yes, i'm looking for...
<djm62> B_166-ER-X: try googling your card name and "ubuntu"
<TokenBad> _jason, yes
<derrickw> B_166-ER-X, i've had a lot of problems with my nvidia card. what's wrong?
<heroicraptor> tokenbad: try searching for "parent.lock" and deleteing that file
<B_166-ER-X> djm62,  there is 10's of guides and how-to's to install cards like mine, the problem is elsewhere
<worldmaster0> whats nvidia
<B_166-ER-X> basically, when i do the  nividia confi-enable thing ,  then restart X, i only have a black screen at restart.  if i want to come back whitout reinstall, i have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file  to change the 'driver' from 'nvidia' to 'nv' , then reboot
<B_166-ER-X> ..
<heroicraptor> worldmaster0: a video card company
<_jason> TokenBad, I know you jsut rebooted but check what "ps aux | grep firefox" returns
<worldmaster0> thank
<worldmaster0> s
<Artemis3> nv is opensource (no 3d, stable) nvidia is not...
<derrickw> B_166-ER-X - did you download the nvidia driver for ubuntu? it's not installed by default
<rob_p> B_166-ER-X:  What is your video card?
<TokenBad> _jason, tokenbad  9050  0.0  0.0   1488   312 pts/0    R+   12:35   0:00 grep firefox
<B_166-ER-X> derrickw, i followed step by step the 'yelp' hardware guide for nvidia cards
<oxez> anyone know a program like 'Simple Accounting' for Linux?
<B_166-ER-X> and its a geforce 2
<derrickw> B_166-ER-X - do you mind opening synaptic for me?
<B_166-ER-X> np
<afabian> I haven't found the nvidia driver to be any less stable than nv, *except* when using gl.
<blue-frog> B_166-ER-X, before kiiling X and after sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  u should do   sudo modprobe nvidia  just in case...
<afabian> granted, nv can't do that at all.
<elio_> @seveas: i brought it for anjuta, the DevIDE
<B_166-ER-X> blue-frog, whats modprobe ?
<Seveas> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 872 kB, Installed size: 2124 kB
<derrickw> B_166-ER-X - do you know what kernel you're running?
<_jason> TokenBad, what version of firefox
<Seveas> elio_, enable universe
<elio_> !info anjuta
<B_166-ER-X> last k7 one
<blue-frog> B_166-ER-X, loads the driver
<TokenBad> _jason, not sure..whatever came with breezy I guess
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<_jason> TokenBad, it just started doing this?
<TokenBad> yeah just now
<_jason> TokenBad, you've rebooted after the error occured and it persists correct?
<slashx1896> When i type 'setkeycodes e02a 256' it says "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<slashx1896> "
<B_166-ER-X> derrickw why did you want synaptic openned ?
<trappist> slashx1896: did you get the link I sent you
<trappist> slashx1896: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/e02a
<slashx1896> yea
<derrickw> B_166-ER-X - i want to see which models you have installed
<B_166-ER-X> models of ..?
<slashx1896> it says to type setkeycodes e02a 256 doesnt it?
<trappist> slashx1896: it doesn't say to do that.
<slashx1896> o
<derrickw> and i have synaptic open and i searched nvidia, so it's easier if we're at the same place
<slashx1896> oo
<slashx1896> my bad
<slashx1896> lol
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<TokenBad> no...
<diesel> I would like to use keychain so that I don't have to enter my password each connect.  My question is do I create the ssh keys on the server first or on the client?
<TokenBad> _jason, no..it started after I rebooted
<derrickw> B_166-ER-X - do you have "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9- installed?
<trappist> slashx1896: I wrote that wiki page, just now, for you.  it's short.  the least you could do is read it.
<slashx1896> lol i misread something i get it now
<slashx1896> how do i change the fine so its not read only?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*tor*]  by ChanServ
<trappist> slashx1896: you have to edit it as root.  so use sudo.
<_jason> TokenBad, try rebooting and see what happens, we can try to figure out why ff can't access the profile if that fails.
<B_166-ER-X> derrickw, dang, might be this : i have the 386 ones installed, but my kernel is k7
<slashx1896> how? i still dont get much of the 'sudo' stuff, i just started 2 days ago
<elio_> thax seveas! i'm downloading it now. I find this irc is great
<Toba> hrm
<djm62> slashx1896: sudo commandyouwanttorunasroot
<Toba> I downloaded firefox 1.5
<Toba> and when I open links in other applications, it gets all screwed up
<Toba> and I don't know why
<Toba> anyone have experience with this?
<_jason> toba make sure preferred applications is set to run "firefox" not "mozilla-firefox"
<slashx1896> so sudo remove?
<trappist> slashx1896: sudo vi
<slashx1896> k
<Toba> _jason: I set my preferred application to the "firefox" binary that came in the tarball, yes
<jrattner1> are there any specific DELL patches for kernels
<BooZee> djm62: hey, how can I set a higher KBPS ?
<Toba> see if I run firefox normally it works fine
<Toba> if I run it with an argument of a url it works fine
<Toba> but when I open it from other apps it breaks
<derrickw> B_166-ER-X - yeah, that could be a problem. here's what i did after all of my problems: uninstall all the packages associated with nvidia (except for the x server), then reinstall them, making sure you got the modules that fit your kernel and processor, then reboot
<derrickw> should work
<Seveas> Toba, that's your problem - FF 1.5 is not supported yet on Ubuntu
<_jason> Toba, did you follow the wiki or install on your own?
<Toba> I just downloaded it from mozilla.org
<Toba> and put it in my homedir
<slashx1896> dam this stuff is confusing :(
<djm62> BooZee: a higher what now?
<worldmaster0> slashx: i know
<_jason> toba, follow the wiki it will show you how to divert the firefox command to use the new firefox, I'll send you the link
<Toba> I guess linux distros are too different to expect perfect results...
<B_166-ER-X> yeah, will try that derrickw , i'll make sure to have all my kernel files there this time
<Toba> thanks
<B_166-ER-X> thankx
<_jason> ubotu, tell Toba about ffnew
<Seveas> Toba, no, firefox devs are too stupid
<slashx1896> its gonna take me forever just to remove the line lol
<xkahn> Hmm...  Okay.  So I ported pam_xauth to ubuntu.
<xkahn> And made a patch.
<trappist> slashx1896: put your cursor on the line.  hit 'dd'.  then :wq<enter>
<xkahn> who do I submit it to?
<_jason> ubotu, tell Toba about firefox1.5
<jrattner1> How do i enable hyperthreading
<slashx1896> what u mean hit dd?
<Seveas> xkahn, file an enhancement bug at the bugzilla and attach the patch
<trappist> slashx1896: press the d key two times
<BooZee> djm62: a higher kbps then 128
<BooZee> for the mp3 ...
<slashx1896> E32: No file name
<xkahn> Seveas: okay
<TokenBad> _jason, that seems to have fixed it
<blondie|test> 1/bans
<vertz> Hi, i just installed ubuntu breezy badger.. and i updated first thing after installing, but my problem is i cant get the nvidia drivers to work.. when i try to modprobe nvidia driver i get this error: FATAL: error inserting (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko): no such device
<vertz> anyone know why?
<_jason> TokenBad, cool
<RustyJames> hi, i have a problem with nautilus. when i want to read the properties of a mp3 or ogg or other sound file nautilus freezes.
<yhcheong> help
<TokenBad> now still wonder what would have caused it
<trappist> slashx1896: sudo vim /usr/share/hotkey-setup/generic.hk
<netcrusher88> can Ubuntu be installed from the livecd?
<RustyJames> does anyone know that problem?
<yhcheong> i need guideline to make my canon work
<psusi> netcrusher88: not officially/easily
<yhcheong> canon printer work
<blondie|test> why is this banned from this channel please: 1 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@*tor* [by ChanServ!ChanServ@services., 509 secs ago] 
<Seveas> vertz, sudo apt-get install linux-686 (or -k7 if you have an amd) and reboot
<netcrusher88> define easily
<_jason> TokenBad, yes that's strange.  It usually happens if firefox doesn't close properly but it didn't seem to be open in your case
<vertz> Seveas: thanks :)
<LjL> blondie|test: too many abusive users from tor
<netcrusher88> i've done debian before
<Seveas> blondie|test, too much abuse from tor
<vedran> hy i need help
<TokenBad> yeah it was weird
<blondie|test> Seveas: could it be more carefully... constructed so that I can join from raptor.ukc.ac.uk
<psusi> netcrusher88: you can install from the livecd by manually formatting the partition and using debootstrap to bootstrap the system... then install packages manually
<Seveas> ah crap
<netcrusher88> oh, that's easy enough
<Seveas> sure
<jrattner1> Seveas, how do i enable hyperthreading? for p4
<psusi> basically, you have to manually install the system yourself
<netcrusher88> thanks
<LjL> Seveas: :-)
<vedran> how to install mp3
<worldmaster0> seveas tell vedran about mp3s
<netcrusher88> vedran: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3
<djm62> worldmaster0: ubotu is a bot, seveas much less so
<djm62> worldmaster0: you have to be polite to people
<worldmaster0> oh nvm then
<trappist> hahaha
<worldmaster0> sorry...
<trappist> worldmaster0: also, mp3 not mp3s
<djm62> ubotu tell vedran about mp3
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*tor*]  by Seveas
<worldmaster0> as i said before, i am NOOB
<Seveas> blondie|test, done
<blondie|test> thanks
<mp3guy> is there anything wrong with setting my disk cache in firefox to 1gb
<slashx1896> E45: 'readonly' option is set (add ! to override)
<slashx1896> do i just type :! ?
<jrattner1> Is there a program similar to knewsticker (scrolling rss feeds) for gnome?
<Seveas> :w!
<psusi> mp3guy: seems like it would waste quite a bit of space
<Seveas> :!w
<trappist> mp3guy: besides being a waste of disk space, every time firefox loads something it will have to search through 1gb of files first to see if it's cached
<netcrusher88> !livecd
<ubotu> from memory, livecd is useful for playing with or trying out (k)ubuntu without installing it or making any changes to your system. grab one from the download page at http://www.ubuntulinux.org or request via ship-it.
<vedran> but i need it 4 ubuntu amd64
<trappist> mp3guy: so it's likely to slow you down
<psusi> vedran: need what for amd64?
<vedran> mp3 codecs
<Zag0R> do y now how i can extend my desktop on my laptop with ati ?
<pussfeller> hmm this external hard drive is formatted vfat... and vfat seems to have file name issues
<slashx1896> so i go over what i want to delte and hit D twice?
<slashx1896> then :!w
<slashx1896> then what?
<pussfeller> is there some script that will rename files to work with vfat?
<Seveas> slashx1896, :h
<trappist> slashx1896: :wq<enter>
<Dr_Willis> pussfeller,  what 'issues' ?  it may be in how you are mounting it.
<sls> where is the best spot to ask about the kickstart functionality in ubuntu
<pussfeller> Dr_Willis: like certain directories cant be made cause of symbols or whatever in the name
<pussfeller> or they are too long I guess
<slashx1896> after i hit :wq<enter> am i done?
<pussfeller> or have colons
<djm62> sls: using amiga bootroms?
<Dr_Willis> pussfeller,  what language ya using ?
<pussfeller> maybe i should make it ntfs
<pussfeller> Dr_Willis: engrish
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. ivre never noticed such issues to be honest pussfeller
<slashx1896> do i restart it after i do :wq<enter>
<mp3guy> thanks trappist
<sls> djm62: i am using vmware and standard i386 and AMD64
<mp3guy> how do i enable video thumbnails in nautilus?
<stratovarius> hey all
<vertz> Seveas: I still get the same error after installed linux-686 and rebooted :(
<_jason> how come I have the "ffnew" factoid setup, have been able to call it in the past and it is present in the online database, but when I use it now, ubotu says he doesn't know?
<BooZee> djm62: how can I set a highr kbps then 128 in the configuration you gave me for ripping mp3 from cds using sound juicer ?
<trappist> _jason: maybe he's been told to forget it
<djm62> BooZee: I don't honestly know
<BooZee> o.k.
<gnomefreak> _jason, it was changed to firefox1.5
<_jason> trappist, so the online database is updated daily maybe?
<gnomefreak> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> firefox1.5 is probably see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<trappist> _jason: I don't know anything about the online database
<_jason> gnomefreak, i know it's just bugging me that it's in the database but he doesn't know it :/
<stratovarius> when I turn my pc on ubuntu says me [4294696.242000] "hda: timeout waiting for DMA" [4294696.242000]  drive not rady for command. what is this error and how to solve it?pls help me
<trappist> _jason: where's the online database
<_jason> trappist, http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<gnomefreak> _jason, if you mean the command for ubotu changed than more than likely someone changed it and it can be for different reasons
<trappist> stratovarius: probably either your drive doesn't support dma or ubuntu is trying too soon to turn it on.  try to turn it on your self: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<stefan_> hallo??
<Dr_Willis> Mollo
<gnomefreak> _jason, you would need to ask hobbee it looks like he was last to add firefox1.5 and im netting when he added it he cancelled your command
<stefan_> Berlin lsst Gren...
<djm62> quick Q: where should I set my dvd drive to be dma on boot?
<gimmulf> getting this when trying to start gnucash:   Fatal Error: gnucash_style_set_register...(): Cannot load fallback font: -adobe-helvetica-medium-o-normal--*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*   plz help
<_jason> gnomefreak, oh no it's cool, I was jsut trying to udnerstand how the database works since it appears there but he doesn't know it
<stefan_> hello from berlin....
<gnomefreak> the person that added the new command got rid of old command so there was no confusion
<ctcecil> hi all, i recently wiped out my ubuntu partition because i set it up on its own box, and now i cant boot windows because it gives a grub error, how can i fix this without wiping my whole HD out and having to reinstall windws
<trappist> djm62: /etc/hdparm.conf
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i am tryin to compile a software it needs flex sudo apt-get install flex not found
<psusi> ctcecil: boot into the winxp recovery console from the install cd and run the FIXMBR command
<ctcecil> matric-ubuntu-c use sudo apt-cache search flex
<ctcecil> psusi> thanks.
<jvai> box has 512mgs of ram right?
<blue-frog> matrix-ubuntu-c, flex is in the repository for sue
<blue-frog> sure
<_jason> !flex
<ubotu> _jason: I give up, what is it?
<_jason> !info flex
<ubotu> flex: (A fast lexical analyzer generator.), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.5.31-31 (breezy), Packaged size: 250 kB, Installed size: 764 kB
<gnomefreak> blue-frog,  what repo is it in? universe?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> so how do i install flex
<ctcecil> psusi: thanks alot, i was really close to reinstalling a fresh windows install
<ctcecil> matric-ubuntu-c use sudo apt-cache search flex
<_jason> matrix-ubuntu-c, it should be in the main repo apparently
<dholbach> sudo apt-get install flex, or search for it in synaptic and install it
<gnomefreak> matrix-ubuntu-c,  if you open synaptic and search for it if its in the repos you have enabled it will show up
<matrix-ubuntu-c> sorry i am new to ubuntu but i am programmer where is synaptic
<gnomefreak> system>admin>synaptic
<cooper> how come i cant play mp3's on ubuntu?
<blue-frog> matrix-ubuntu-c, gnomefreak flex in normal ubuntu repo.
<gnomefreak> ok ty blue-frog
<djm62> cooper: because the owner of the mp3 format is unco-operative
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cooper  about mp3
<cooper> soo .. i cant play mp3's at all
<gnomefreak> cooper,  read the pb ubotu sent you
<gnomefreak> pm*
<matrix-ubuntu-c> flex is not there on synaptic sir
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<_jason> matrix-ubuntu-c, you're using breezy?
<gnomefreak> thats what i was gonna ask :)
<Seveas> matrix-ubuntu-c, nonsense - it is
<matrix-ubuntu-c> what is breezy
<gnomefreak> 5.10
<gnomefreak> 5.04=hoary
<matrix-ubuntu-c> well i donnt see flex on those packages
<djm62> time again to ask: can anyone help me get my generic usb-mass-storage mp3 player recognised by gnome?  I can mount it manually as vfat, but in hoary it automounted, which was much better.  error in gnome is http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/tbe5xK25.html
<NoobieDoobieDo> I just upgraded from Hoary to Breezy. I like the newer version more.
<ctcecil> psusi> whats a good windows ssh client besides putty, it seems to not want to run for me, erroring about bsd configuration ewverytime i download it
<funkyHat> NoobieDoobieDo, good
<funkyHat> ;)
<NoobieDoobieDo> =)
<gnomefreak> im looking aqt packages.ubuntu
<_jason> ctcecil, I think secureCRT works
<ctcecil> _jason isnt it shareware?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> anyone who can help me to install flex or no
<djm62> matrix-ubuntu-c: they are trying...you have a strange problem if apt won't install it
<djm62> matrix-ubuntu-c: which may cause other problems
<gnomefreak> flex2.5.31 is in the main repo for breezy
<_jason> ctcecil, haven't used windows in a long time, but yes it appears it is shareware
<matrix-ubuntu-c> sudo apt-get install flex
<gnomefreak> matrix-ubuntu-c, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<blue-frog> matrix-ubuntu-c, sudo apt-get update
<matrix-ubuntu-c> can you upload somewhere that file so i an downlload and start my programming
<gnomefreak> flex is a text editor?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> nope this is a file for for programmin under GNU
<MikeStyle> hi all, i just got a new sources.list file from a friend that worked for him under the same distro... but its not working for me and its giving me a cdrom error
<ctcecil> matrix-ubuntu-c: hmm? are you using ubuntu universe
<blue-frog> matrix-ubuntu-c, and i just installed it now...
<tharihar> hey im trying to get a few things using aptitude install
<netcrusher88> does ubuntu have atmel chipset driver support built-in?
<B_166-ER-X> derrickw i've try all that i know... i have all the good kernels, and modules..and restricted ones. i have nvidia-glx and -settings, reinstalled, i doublechecked everything, reboot...then : black screen, have to go back change the 'driver' from 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<tharihar> it keeps telling me to put in the CD
<gimmulf> getting this when trying to start gnucash:   Fatal Error: gnucash_style_set_register...(): Cannot load fallback font: -adobe-helvetica-medium-o-normal--*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*   plz help
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how did u install it blue-frog
<tharihar> anyway around it
<Jowi> Seveas: I just wanted someone to know that it is now possible to have DRI for cle266 (via epia chipset) with 2.6.12 + patch in ubuntu. I downloaded kernel source and patch from here http://epialinux.org/drivers.html , patched the kernel, ran make gconfig and selected the valid options, make, make modules_install, and installed the bzImage. I get flawless dri in X for the first time ever (have tried for 2 years). In case someone want to
<Jowi> make one available in the repos... oh, and a nice side effect; boot time improved from 65 to 35 secs!
<tharihar> ??
<tharihar> i dont have the CD
<MikeStyle> hi all, i just got a new sources.list file from a friend that worked for him under the same distro... but its not working for me and its giving me a cdrom error
<blue-frog> matrix-ubuntu-c, apt-get install flex
<B_166-ER-X> the weird is, I DID Make it work under hoary, and a previous install of breezy..
<gnomefreak> matrix-ubuntu-c, if you are using ubuntu 5.10 it is in synaptic
<LjL> Jowi: you could add this information to the Wiki, wiki.ubuntu.com
<blue-frog> matrix-ubuntu-c, the way it is supposed to be installed...
<djm62> MikeStyle: are there lines in it referring to cdrom?
<MikeStyle> djm62 yes, the first line
<blue-frog> matrix-ubuntu-c, but now indeed i have apt-proxy on, could be unavailable from main repo for unknown reason eventually..
<natdigga> man...Sevasas left....can someone tell ubuntu me about ATI drivers?
<natdigga> plz
<netcrusher88> is an atmel driver included with ubuntu by default?
<netcrusher88> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<trappist> Jowi: that definitely calls for a wiki page
<djm62> MikeStyle: you could comment out that line... (put a # mark at the front)
* gnomefreak wonders if hes using us.archive :(
<natdigga> sweet thanks net
* gnomefreak going for smoke
<netcrusher88> np
<blue-frog> matrix-ubuntu-c, so ask someone to install it to make sure...
<MikeStyle> djm62 but after i do that it wont let me download certain files from synaptic
<aptloverg> could some one tell me how to get suport for sillicon image onbord raid chips?
<MikeStyle> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<MikeStyle> bbl
<Jowi> LjL, trappist: I should be able to handle it... Need to create an account first and do a step by step walkthrough probably... would take a while
<Padre> is there an init services gui similar to the one in FC?
* rukuartic introduces the n00b linux user looking for cool apps to clutter his hard drive... "Whats that app that everyone uses to monitor system stats like processor/disk/network use and everything? Its ubiquitous in screen shots..."
<aptloverg> I have 3114 raid chip and I have found redhat and Suse drivers on ther website
<aptloverg> but no debian ones
<worldmaster0> bye ppls
<LjL> Jowi: you need to create an account, yes. but then if you don't feel like writing a very complete walkthrough, you could just just draft it, and someone will hopefully refine it. that's what wikis are for after all
<aptloverg> but they are out of beta now so im hoping i'll get suport in ubuntu
<aptloverg> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<djm62> rukuartic: you might mean gkrellm
<B_166-ER-X> big problem here pleassse, i'm at it since a few days, but i'm about to explode and go back to windows 3.1 or something.  :  i cannot install my geforce 2 drivers under breezy, i have a k7 kernel (but it didnt work when it was 386 either)   when i do the nividia config enable, and reboot, black screen... i have to change the 'driver'  frome 'nvidia' to 'nv' in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and i' completely out of options here..
<firewire> can anyone help me??
<Jowi> LjL, yeah. Good idea. I start on it tomorrow :)
<cooper> ok ive tried that mp3 thingy to enable the repositries thing .. and then typed that link the the terminal but it doesnt work
<cedric_> wich repot should i install to play .mpg VIDEO and .mp3... i hate w32codecs
<gnomefreak> firewire we dont know your issue yet
<aptloverg> anyone know anything about raid drivers?
<gnomefreak> !raid
<ubotu> I guess raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<aptloverg> cool
<aptloverg> gnomefreak: thanks
<rukuartic> djm62: Thats it... You are my hero
<gnomefreak> aptloverg, yw
<B_166-ER-X> !nividia_totally_fucked_up_drivers_or_something_else
<ubotu> B_166-ER-X: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<rukuartic> djm62: I've been searching for that forEVER.
<gnomefreak> !nividia
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I don't know
<Jowi> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<gnomefreak> ubotu yes you do :(
<ubotu> Wish i knew, gnomefreak
<Jowi> :)
<gnomefreak> ty Jowi i cant spell it
<gnomefreak> i was using his spelling :(
<B_166-ER-X> i cannot understand WHYYYYYYY my ubuntu wont accept my nvidia driver
<xychix> has anyone a apt-get sources.list entry where i can get tools like hydra ? password cracker etc ?
<B_166-ER-X> going nut her
<B_166-ER-X> e
<trappist> rukuartic: what just happened?
<cooper> what was the site for the mp3 thingy again
<cooper> ive lost it
<aptloverg> gnomefreak: hmm page is empty :(
<Jowi> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<Jowi> oh well, got to go. take care all!
<djm62> should start an mp3 countdown...how long before it's a commodity?
<gnomefreak> aptloverg, im sorry maybe updating it?
<cion> hey all how do i clean system from temp and log files?
<aptloverg> gnomefreak: ill try archive.org ;)
<rob_p> B_166-ER-X:  Have you tried doing, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and if so, did it detect your geforce 2 correctly?
<xychix> can i add the debian apt-sources ???? or wil it fuck up me system  ???????
<idiot> does anyone here have a dell inspiron 6000 w/ wxga
<Seveas> xychix, it'll fuck up
<rob_p> xychix:  It'll mess things up.
<Seveas> besides all that's in debian is in Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> it alwasy does when you try to cross distro you sources :(
<NuKe> B_166-ER-X, try reading the section "hardware" in ubuntu's user guide
<B_166-ER-X> rob_p it ask me the driver... for now its on 'nv' do i put nvidia or ?
<xychix> Seveas: i need tools like hydra and i KNOW there are deb files
<cion> hey all how do i clean system from temp and log files?
<NuKe> B_166-ER-X, its the easier way to install nvidia
<B_166-ER-X> NuKe,  thats one of my other problem, i dont have this guide, and dont know why, weird bug
<Seveas> xychix, are these in 3rd party repositories?
<xychix> Seveas: i guess so
<Seveas> xychix, apt-get -b source them :)
<NuKe> B_166-ER-X, open a chat betwen us so i copy and paste the contents to you
<Kinnison> Hi, anyone happen to know where I can grab a breezy amd64 netinst CD image from?
<NoobieDoobieDo> Delete the contents of /var/log and /tmp as root ?
<xychix> Seveas: i just found a .deb file... but i'd like a bigger repository than universe... is that possible ?
<Leiv> can I use screen in a script that starts a command, and then let cron run that script, so that I can check the output from that command later?
<Leiv> I want cron to run this script:
<Leiv> #!/bin/sh
<Leiv> #if i put 'screen ' before next line it doesnt start as cron job
<Leiv> btlaunchmany /media/hdd5/share
<Seveas> you can try 3rd party repos, but ni guarantee
<B_166-ER-X> as you see, yelp, is another of my problems http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/AhiS3y62.html
<trappist> Leiv: you can't run screen in a cron job like that
<Seveas> Leiv, screen wants to be connected to a real terminal
<dadde> how do i get the undrar utility?
<B_166-ER-X> NuKe,  if you are not registered you cannot open pv's
<Seveas> dadde, enable multiverse
* aptloverg exclams http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2557.html :)!
<xychix> Seveas: i need a repository without kernel stuff iguess... just tools
<dadde> how?
<MikeStyle> hi all, i just got a new sources.list file from a friend that worked for him under the same distro... but its not working for me and its giving me a cdrom error
<MikeStyle> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<dadde> Serveas, how?
<djm62> MikeStyle: you asked that earlier...what is the CDrom error?
<hamilton> i upgraded dapper and lost all sound, anyone else have this problem?
<NoobieDoobieDo> MikeStyle, Do you have the Breezy Badger CD ?
<Leiv> so I can't get the output from a job started from cron then?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  comment out the cdrom repo at top of sources list
<tomz> dadde; look at the "get started guide"
<B_166-ER-X> in the xserver-xorg reconfiguring, do i chose nvidia or nv ?  ,its 'nv' by default
<Seveas> MikeStyle, remove that line
<B_166-ER-X> but i wan nvidia
<simon__> Hi got an new install of Breezy on AMD64 and apt-get wont install certain packages. for instance apt-get install dvb-utils returns "couldn't find package" . Do I have to add to the default sources list?
<dadde> tomz, thanks
<Techie_dude> is there a way to use tgz files in Breezy?
<maruchan> i havent gotten an anser but.. how do i make azures show up the system tray
<gnomefreak> tgz files need to be compiled
<xychix> Seveas: i'll just try and build this tools from source :)
<MikeStyle> if i remove/uncomment the line it gives me another wierd error while trying to install something from synapticx
<mirak> gnome file selector never remember wich directory where opened, that's very annoying
<Techie_dude> how do you make them complie
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle, after removing it do sudo apt-get update
<NoobieDoobieDo> marcels, It should be in Azureus options. Do you have the system tray already ?
<djm62> MikeStyle: when you alter that file, do you run apt-get update ?
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak ok
<maruchan> yes
<NuKe> B_166-ER-X, write "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<xychix> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<rob_p> B_166-ER-X:  If you want the nvidia driver, then yes.  You want nvidia.
<B_166-ER-X> k
<xychix> lol no option
<NoobieDoobieDo> maruchan, In that case somewhere inside the program options you should have the ability to enable it.
<gnomefreak> !source
<NuKe> B_166-ER-X, also, comment the lines Load DRI and Load GLCore by putting an # in front of them
<ubotu> from memory, source is to compile a source package, you first need to 'apt-get build-essential'. Some source packages have other dependencies, such as KDE or Gnome development libraries also.
<rob_p> B_166-ER-X:  What do you have for, "Identifier" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<tomz> anyone know what command you should write in launch options, if you dont want that extra window when you open aterm? ( aterm -dontopenthatscreen!!!)
<maruchan> do you know were in the options
<NoobieDoobieDo> No
<Techie_dude> how do you make the tgz comply
<Seveas> tomz, man aterm
<tomz> WHat?
<tomz> What?
<maruchan> i found it
<mirak> mlview crashes
<maruchan> thank you
<mirak> what a crap
<cooper> mp3!
<cooper> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<NoobieDoobieDo> maruchan, But I'm about to install it now.
<gnomefreak> Techie_dude,  you dont make it compile you compile it and its not all that easy well it wasnt for me atleast
<B_166-ER-X> rob_p Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] "
<hamilton> simon__: you need to enable the universe repository
<anavim> very weird, gnome-theme-manager wouldn't run for two days and now it runs
<sklav> Hi Guys
<Techie_dude> then how do you do it
<tomz> What, Seveas?
<gimmulf> Hi, im getting theese errors when trying to start Gnucash: Fatal Error: gnucash_style_set_register...(): Cannot load fallback font: -adobe-helvetica-medium-r-normal--*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*    Im running it on a Ubuntu Breezy 5.10 Amd64 system... Isnt the xfonts-base package working well on amd64 system?
<gnomefreak> most things that have a tgz are availble without the tgz
<Seveas> anavim, it probably was on strike
<gnomefreak> Techie_dude,  what are you trying to install?
<MikeStyle> i did apt-get update after commenting out the line
<MikeStyle> this is what i got while trying to install something
<gnomefreak> and MikeStyle ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.21*]  by Seveas
<MikeStyle> k3blibs-dev:
<MikeStyle>   Depends: k3blibs (=0.12.2-0ubuntu2) but 0.12.7-1ubuntu1~breezy1 is to be installed
<gimmulf> How do i get helvetica?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  ok
<ProN00b> wtf ?
<Seveas> MikeStyle, scrap backports or forget it
<ProN00b> slowness ?
<anavim> Seveas, probably, since I switched to fluxbox  :D
<ProN00b> where is firefox 1.5 ?!?!
<MikeStyle> scrap backports?
<Seveas> ProN00b, /topic
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, what am i to do?
<Stormx2> Hiya
<foampeace> what happen to this chan a while ago. i was banned
<gnomefreak> firefox 1.5 is at firefox
<MikeStyle> getfirefox.com
<MikeStyle> duh
<ProN00b> dapper ?
<ProN00b> whats that ?!
<foampeace> is 1.5releases?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  why are you trying to get the dev file why not just the regular file?
<idiot> How come when I burn DVD's I can burn them @ 16X like regular but it fails to actually burn @ 16x, it burns at about 3X
<anavim> foampeace, yes
<pv_> ProN00b, next version of ubuntu
<sklav> MikeStyle, comment out the 2 line that refer to multiverse
<Seveas> ProN00b, Breezy is *STABLE* and will not have new versions
<ProN00b> what the FUCK
<ProN00b> why !!!
<MikeStyle> foampeace, the latest version is 1.7 i think
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ProN00b!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> watch your language
<sklav> ProN00b, just download it
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, i got this list from a friend
<foampeace> arent i using 1.07?
<Seveas> foampeace, breezy uses 1.07
<Seveas> and 1.5 is not that much different
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, i have the file itself downloaded but when i updated after the new list it removed the dev and mp3 file
<Rawplayer> SI
<Seveas> I don't see the need to upgrade
<Techie_dude> thgere wont be new versions of ubuntu?
<sklav> and latest is 1.5 if not mistaken was released yesterday
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  the lib xxx-dev are development files do you need the source code for k3b for any reason?
<Seveas> sklav, indeed
<Seveas> Techie_dude, yes there will
<gnomefreak> sklav, yes but not for breezy
<Seveas> but breezy will not have newer versions of the software that is in it
<sklav> i know
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, this happens with other things as well. i just want to fix my sources.list to work
<Seveas> that's what we call stable...
<sklav> and to be honest im waiting for the next release of links or elinks hehe
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  use pastebin and paste me your sources list
<sklav> im always working remotely
<Seveas> sklav, ;)
<gimmulf> How do i start this from terminal? : "System" --> "Preferences" --> "Font"
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak
<MikeStyle> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5245
<sklav> font refers to prog if your able to right click on properties than you should be able to see what command is called
<sklav> font refers to a prog if your able to right click on properties than you should be able to see what command is called
<KasperTech> How do I stop the IPW2200 from getting "firmware error" and thereby cutting me off the internet??
<gnomefreak> mike the mirrormax backports at bonttom of list need to be removed
<trappist> KasperTech: it needs a firmware upgrade
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,
<hamilton> idiot: try using hdparm
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle, the last 3 lines of your sources list need to be removed
<sklav> MikeStyle, put a # in front of the line gnomefreak mentionned
<idiot> hamilton my DVDRW is 16x...
<KasperTech> trappist, how do I do that?
<idiot> and I can burn 16x in windows
<idiot> but in Linux I can choose it but it only burns @ 3x
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak why?
<gnomefreak> because mirrormax backports have been taken down
<siorai> okay a few moments ago
<foampeace> why do i get no sound from the mplayerplugin?
<dadde> I still cant find anything when i search for unrar after modifing the sources.list?
<trappist> KasperTech: dunno, I've never done it.  a guy I work with had the same problem though and a firmware upgrade fixed it.  oh, that and downloading the new drivers from intel.
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak
<sklav> dadde, unrar is not there
<siorai> I came up off the screen saver, typed in my pass, and bam, comp just restarted, just like that
<MikeStyle> will that get rid of all my errors?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,
<sklav> i get the same issue
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  it should
<sklav> when installing mailscanner
<MikeStyle> okay thanks gnomefreak
<KasperTech> trappist, so what do you think I should do :o?
<dadde> sklav where is it then?
<sklav> ?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  try one more thing please
<sklav> i dont know
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak
<MikeStyle> okay
<sklav> it might have been removed
<idiot> How come I can burn 16x in Windows on DVD-R, but in Linux it gives me the option to burn @ 16x but only burns at 1.00-3.50 it ranges back and forth.
<matrix-ubuntu-c> why when i do sudo gedit nothinghappens when i do gedit it opens
<hamilton> idiot: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/<hdc> # depending on what device the dvd is
<sklav> dadde, i know there is a version in the mutliverse
<aedes> matrix-ubuntu-c, I'm having the same problem
<NoobieDoobieDo> idiot, Do a google search like this : "Your version of linux" + "Your cdrom drive"
<netcrusher88> are there any special packages needed/reccommended for laptops, specifically old compaq laptops?
<sklav> unrar-nonfree
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle, while in the sources list take out the us. from the repos so it reads like deb-http://archive.ubuntu.com
<dadde> ok
<idiot> /dev/hda:
<idiot>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<idiot>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<hamilton> idiot: that speeds things up for me, but there could be other issues
<yhcheong> hamilton, you from new zealand?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how do i open gedit so i can edit files
<hamilton> no
<dadde> sklav, how do i find it?
<madtrill> can anyone help with X and ssh?
<Techie_dude> does ubuntu come with KDE installed into the system.....just not on the desktop?
<aedes> matrix-ubuntu-c, I think its a bug in sudo
<yhcheong> where you from?
<yhcheong> nick seems from new zealand
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak; i have no idea what you mean. where in the list file
<yhcheong> :P
<sklav> after uncommenting mutliverse run apt-get update
<siorai> netcrusher88, I'm on a recent Fujitsu notebook and everything worked fine, inculding my hotkeys on my usb keyboard I have plugged into it
<netcrusher88> kk thanks
<gnomefreak> Techie_dude, ubuntu comes with gnome kubuntu comes with kde but both can be installed
<matrix-ubuntu-c> so how to edit files
<aedes> matrix-ubuntu-c, you want to open and edit root owned files?
<sklav> and then tun apt-cache search rar
<netcrusher88> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
* coobra Gets netcrusher88 kubuntu <%)
<heroicraptor> what command launches the gnome gui from the command prompt?
<gib8> hi
<sklav> it should list all files with rar in there
<gimmulf> Cuold someone help me install Helvetica font? seems like impossible
<gnomefreak> gedit <file path>
<yhcheong> can i change from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<NoobieDoobieDo> heroicraptor, gdm (as root), or startx
<sklav> gimmulf, install mstruetype fonts
<wdh> henriquemaia, 'sudo gdm'
<Techie_dude> just curious
<gimmulf> sklav:  i did
<yhcheong> by using the apt-get
<wdh> s/ henriquemaia / heroicraptor
<heroicraptor> noobiedoobiedo, thanks
<yhcheong> ?
<gnomefreak> yhcheong,  you can install kubuntu desktop with ubuntu
<yhcheong> by how?
<wdh> heroicraptor, 'sudo gdm'
<Techie_dude> is there like a program i can get that will let me use tgz files
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yhcheong> i just want the kubuntu GUI
<NuKe> yhcheong, i believe you can install KDE using synaptic without problems
<aedes> is anyone having problems mounting the floopy from the gui?  I installed daper's pmount (which was suposed to have fixed some problems), but it looks like now I have to be a member of plugdev
<matrix-ubuntu-c> why does not gedit works
<matrix-ubuntu-c> helllooooooooooo
<yhcheong> how long it takes?
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak?
<sklav> i believe there is defoma for that
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-desktop=meta package kde=base
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,
<NoobieDoobieDo> yhcheong, It'd be best to install the kubuntu package and remove the ubuntu desktop.
<MikeStyle>  i have no idea what you mean. where in the list file
<crsd> matrix-ubuntu-c: use vi :)
<sklav> defoma-reconfigure but ask someone with a better idea
<NoobieDoobieDo> yhcheong, Otherwise you end up with a lot of menu items.
<aedes> matrix-ubuntu-c, try logging in as root in a terminal and using the gedit command without the sudo
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle, did you open the cources.list file to edit it?
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak yes
<yhcheong> i should install first
<yhcheong> or remove ubuntu?
<NuKe> yhcheong, install they both so you can test which one is more suitable for you needs
<yhcheong> cool
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  at the very bottom of that list do you see the mirrormax backports  they are last 3 lines
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak i removed those like you said
<MikeStyle> now what?
<sklav> gimmulf, also try dpkg-reconfigure mstrutypefont
<NoobieDoobieDo> yhcheong, Install Kubuntu first. Then remove the Gnome desktop.
<sklav> that should fix it since most stuff in debian is transparent
<yhcheong> i facing problem
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  if you look at the sources you will see deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<NoobieDoobieDo> yhcheong, If you search on google for something like, "Ubuntu install Kubuntu" you'll find something
<yhcheong> where should i paste the text?
<Techie_dude> is there a program that will allow me to use tgz files
<rob_p> B_166-ER-X:  Any luck yet?
<MikeStyle> yes
<cion> hey all how do i clean system from temp and log files?
<MikeStyle> i remove those gnomefreak?
<Techie_dude> wwhat si the program
<sklav> Techie_dude, tar will allow
<yhcheong> couldn't install
<NoobieDoobieDo> yhcheong, Why ?
<sklav> just use tar zxvf package.tgz
<Techie_dude> what?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle, take just the us and the dot out of them ok?
<yhcheong> i don't know
<NuKe> yhcheong, install kubuntu, if you really like it more than gnome, remove gnome
<yhcheong> where should i paste the text file?
<MikeStyle> ok thanks gnomefreak
<gimmulf> sklav:  Package `mstrutypefont' is not installed and no info is available.   correct name for it?
<gimmulf> tried true also
<sklav> let me check
<Techie_dude> so tar is a program
<anavim> gimmulf, msttcorefonts  maybe?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  after you do that save than close than apt-get update
<sklav> gimmulf, let me check 2 seconds
<B_166-ER-X> ok, the term 'BERSERK' will soon apply to me... : after all you said to try, i still have a black screen after rebooting (after the nvidia config enable)  , i DID the dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg , and all,  but if in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  'driver' is the 'nvidia' instead of 'nv'       = Blackscreen..
<sklav> there is your answer ;)
<gnomefreak> tar=source code file
<MikeStyle> okay thnank
<MikeStyle> s
<Techie_dude> ahh...so they work
<yhcheong> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<B_166-ER-X> i need more than serious help...
<sklav> gimmulf, try 'dpkg-reconfigure  msttcorefonts'
<B_166-ER-X> 'please' is a small word.
<gimmulf> sklav:  seemed to work but got a warning: warning: /usr/share/X11/fonts/truetype does not exist or is not a directory
<NuKe> B_166-ER-X, man
<gimmulf> These fonts were provided by Microsoft "in the interest of cross-
<gnomefreak> yhcheong,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gimmulf> still available from third partiessorry for that awful paste
<gimmulf> platform compatibility".  This is no longer the case, but they are
<gnomefreak> that is the command
<gimmulf> sorry for that awful paste
<NuKe> B_166-ER-X, did you instaled nvidia package?
<sklav> gimmulf, have you installed server?
<sklav> and then installed X and gnome
<rob_p> B_166-ER-X:  Does, "tail -n 100 /var/log/Xorg.0.log" give you any clues?
<B_166-ER-X> NuKe,  i have the Nvidia-glx and Nividia-settings
<gimmulf> sklav:  nope, ubuntu breezy using amd64 cpu
<B_166-ER-X> installer and reinstalled.
<sklav> i dont know
<sklav> seems something did not install correctly
<gimmulf> sklav:  im getting this when trying to start gnucash: Fatal Error: gnucash_style_set_register...(): Cannot load fallback font: -adobe-helvetica-medium-o-normal--*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*
<sklav> cause if you have X then you should have truetype fonts
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, im still getting installation errors
<sklav> gimmulf, is gnucash part of the universe or an add in repo?
<B_166-ER-X> rob_p look at it while i am .. http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/oDLIJy51.html
<gimmulf> sklav:  hmm im not sure how do i find out?
<sklav> i would look at truetype fonts
<B_166-ER-X> i dont see any hint 'for me' though
<sklav> something failed to install but im not that good with X and to be honest im on my way out
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle, paste your commands and errors at pastebin let me look
<sklav> later all
<B_166-ER-X> NuKe,  i just dont see what i 'missed'
<matrix-ubuntu-c> are there any other gedit programs cause i need to edit file
<B_166-ER-X> damn, a GL-headache now,
<crsd> gimmulf: it's xfonts-100dpi, just add it's path to your xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> theres kedit if your using kde theres also a number of text editors out there
<cafuego> There are approximately one million-billion text editors to choose from.
<Stormx2> Two million billion actually
<K_Dallas> Q: what is the package name to upgrade to a new kernel? thanks
<zorba64> yhcheong: can you paste your apt-get results here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5246
<topyli> matrix-ubuntu-c: what sort of editor are you looking for?
<cafuego> Stormx2: I deliberately didn't count the windows ones ;-)
<gimmulf> crsd:  what would that line look like?
<mrkris> hiya, i setup a cvs repository but need cvs diff emails, what do you all use (if any)
<anavim> of which vi clones account for roughly 50% of those million-billion
<gimmulf> Option "xfonts-100dpi"  ?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle, take the cdrom repo out of the sources list save than apt-get update again
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak
<MikeStyle> ok
<crsd> gimmulf: can i pm you? :)
<parker> #ubuntu-es
<rob_p> B_166-ER-X:  Several lines concern me!  How old is your card?
<gnomefreak> vi has so damn many clones its rediculus :(
<K_Dallas> is it linux-image-2.6*** ?
<gimmulf> crsd:  yes!
<Stormx2> parker: /join #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* coobra Gets gnomefreak es <%)
<gnomefreak> coobra, good luck i cant read or speak spanish :(
<Stormx2> !seveas
* coobra Gets Stormx2 seveas <%)
<ubotu> somebody said seveas was sexy
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5247
<aedes> is anyone else having the sudo problems? where sudo asks for a pass and when the correct ne is entered it exits without launching the command?
<Stormx2> aedes: No i've never had anything like that. What commands does it apply to?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  thats it no more errors?
<Seveas> !forget Seveas
* coobra Gets Seveas forget Seveas <%)
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot seveas
<Seveas> wtf
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, when i go into synaptic and try and install something i get some wierd dependancy error
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mini.odla.oru.se]  by Seveas
<aedes> stormx2, all that I've tried
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle, dependancys are what that package depends on to run
<BiSK-8> hello
<gnomefreak> what package are you trying to install?
<K_Dallas> Q: After burning a few DVD coasters, I would seek anyone's take on what to install to get the DVD burner working under ubuntu? cdrecord doesnt support it which is unfortunate (there are some modified cdrecords i dont know which to take), thanks
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, then it says the package i need and when i try to isntall that one i get a stranger error about some thing missing in breezy
<BiSK-8> i need help: i have antfs formatted usb hdd and i want to transfer files onto it with ubuntu but it wont let me , what can i do?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle, what package?
<zorba64> K_Dallas: try k3b or gnomebaker
<gimmulf> crsd:  there?
<jmg> hi guys
<K_Dallas> zodium, k3b made those coasters :(
<jmg> wtf
<jmg> slackers
<afabian> K_Dallas, I have yet to do it on Ubuntu, but I almost always use growisofs directly.
<K_Dallas> soory, zorba64
<chimaera> hi..
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, here is the error
<MikeStyle> k3blibs-dev:
<MikeStyle>   Depends: k3blibs (=0.12.2-0ubuntu2) but 0.12.7-1ubuntu1~breezy1 is to be installed
<crsd> gimmulf: yeah, i'll pm you
<Seveas> MikeStyle, DO NOT paste in here
<K_Dallas> afabian, i will try that then
<Seveas> and as I said: drop the backports!
<chimaera> i have some problems understanding sudo/su/sudoers mechanisms. i want to allow my user to use several commands w/o pwd (synaptic, if-/iwconfig). if i put them into sudoers, i have to comment  %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL, otherwise i'm still asked for my pwd. but if i comment this, the su doesn't work for systems settings anymore.. any ideas on this?
<para> does any one know the system requremests for Ubuntu
<MikeStyle> Seveas, it was only 2 lines
<zodium> <K_Dallas> zodium, k3b made those coasters :(
<zodium> what
<BiSK-8> i need help: i have antfs formatted usb hdd and i want to transfer files onto it with ubuntu but it wont let me , what can i do?
<zodium> oh
<trappist> MikeStyle: sudo apt-get install k3blibs=0.12.2-0ubuntu2
<zodium> nevermind
* Nafallo tries the supportchannel...
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle, again why are you trying to get the -dev file? are you planning on trying to develop your own package?
<K_Dallas> zodium, my bad, sorry
<Seveas> hi Nafallo :)
<dave_> Mark Shuttleworth for World Czar
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, sometimes my packages wont work UNLESS i have the dev file
<MikeStyle> so i get it for everything
<trappist> MikeStyle: that's insanity
<zodium> :P
<Nafallo> I just rebooted and the brand new boot-system can't find /dev/hda2. what now? ;-)
<f3ar> hey all, before i go ahead and install realplayer in breezy...is there anything i should know or use instead of realplayer?
<Nafallo> hi Seveas :-)
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  try to not get it this time also do you have kde installed?
<para> does any one know the system requremests for Ubuntu?
<K_Dallas> afabian, I cannot find it on my repos?
<spola> chimaera, want sudo with no passwd? set timestamp_timeout to -1
<Seveas> MikeStyle, I gave you the solution *TWICE* already
<Seveas> DROP THE BACKPORTS
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, thats beside the point though. something in my sources.list file isnt working BECAUSE, i DO have the libs installed
<gnomefreak> Seveas, i told him to drop the mirrormax ones
<MikeStyle> Seveas, I DID, READ THE EARLIER CONVO
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle, k3b needs kde desktop to run
<trappist> MikeStyle: did you apt-get update?
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, i AM on kde
<sethk> anyone know why acrobat version 7 starts up but dies immediately?  It looks like it flashes an error but it is gone too quickly to see.  Checking to see whether this is a well known problem before I put time into solving it.
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak yes
<Seveas> MikeStyle, then reinstall the non-backport version of the libs and all you had from backportds
<MikeStyle> ...0_o
<trappist> 15:58 <trappist> MikeStyle: sudo apt-get install k3blibs=0.12.2-0ubuntu2
<chimaera> spola: but this will do the trick for all commands.. i just want three pwdless..
<Seveas> you still have the backported one installed
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle, yeah what Seveas  said ty Seveas
<Seveas> don't use backports if you don't know what you are doing
<matrix-ubuntu-c> hi i can not access gedit with sudo gedit
<matrix-ubuntu-c> what to do
<Myk3> hey guys
<sethk> matrix-ubuntu-c, use the full path to gedit
<gnomefreak> Seveas, by the way the gconf command doesnt work here with or without sudo
<Myk3> i have converted 3 more people for ubuntu
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how
<matrix-ubuntu-c> sudo whereis gedit
<chimaera> spola: btw, is timestamp_timeout an env-var?
<dadde> i have uncommented the lines in sources.list but i still cant find the unrar
<K_Dallas> afabian, growisofs - combined mkisofs frontend/DVD recording program. (it is already installed) thanks
<gnomefreak> does gconf not work in bash cause i whereis gconf and it gave me 2 paths
<matrix-ubuntu-c> where is the path to gedit
<matrix-ubuntu-c> hello
<dadde> i have uncommented the lines in sources.list but i still cant find the unrar
<gnomefreak> matrix-ubuntu-c, type in terminal whereis gedit
<Myk3> is there a app for divx/xvid encodeing?
<gnomefreak> i dont think whereis needs sudo
<trappist> which, not whereis
<gnomefreak> i used whereis and worked fine for me :)
<gnomefreak> but it did lie its butt off
<madtrill> I'll try once more, can anyone help me with ssh?
<stevenj> is gmail.com working for anyone here?
<trappist> whereis will give you paths to man pages and stuff
<matrix-ubuntu-c>  sudo /usr/bin/gedit
<matrix-ubuntu-c> nothing happens
<trappist> which shows what will be run if you type 'gedit'
<gnomefreak> stevenj, it works fine here
<rraajj> stevenj: Works for me, too.
<gnomefreak> which just gives me a prompt
<stevenj> gnomefreak, it works in thunderbird and firefox is displaying - ML Parsing Error: mismatched tag. Expected:
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how do i do sudo get-apt uptdate gedit
<matrix-ubuntu-c> maybe it will work
<trappist> I can't even parse that question
<gnomefreak> stevenj,  have you changed the settings in thunderbird lately?
<f3ar> i just downloaded realplayer10gold.rpm from real's website...how can i go about installing it? i did chmod +x then ./realplayer10gold.bin but it said cannot execute binary
<anavim> matrix-ubuntu-c, it's sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or sudo apt-get install gedit
<gnomefreak> stevenj, that looks like the error i got when its not configured right
<Myk3> anyone?
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  Try, "sudo killall gedit; gedit" and see if it opens.
<trappist> Myk3: mencoder
<Myk3> cool
<Myk3> thnx
<trappist> rob_p: good thinkin
<matrix-ubuntu-c> you are genius rob_p
<stevenj> gnomefreak, https://www.google.com/accounts/ will work; however, www.gmail.com will not hmmmm
<matrix-ubuntu-c> it worked with that command
<Techie_dude> what command would i use to unpack the tar.gz file for camserv
<trappist> Techie_dude: tar zxf filename.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> that means its down stevenj  try back prolly tomorrow but god only knows
<cafuego> gmail.google.com works fine
<cafuego> www.gmail.com redirects to a broken XML page.
<cafuego> amateurs
<Techie_dude> how do i ubpack deb files?
<stevenj> gnomefreak, no I can log in to gmail from  https://www.google.com/accounts, then click gmail; however just using www.gmail.com in firefox displays an error...never seen this before
<anavim> hmmm... www.gmail.com works for me. as of right now
<linkd> cafuego: works fine for moi
<cafuego> Techie_dude: Normally you don't, you just install them. 'sudo dpkg -i foo.deb'
<topyli> www.gmail.com redirects me to google.com/mail and works just fine
<gnomefreak> i use thunderchicken for gmail  it is working right now
<vegos> what command do i use to install
<ruairi> help. samba was working then I changed something, now it isn't! help???
<Khaaaaan> hey guys... I am trying to mount a second hard drive using the unofficial guide
<Khaaaaan> and I cant get it to show up
<stevenj> topyli, yep that must be it...redirect is not working for me...hmmm thanks
<Khaaaaan> Can anyone help me??
<cafuego> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5248
<vegos> is apt-get something right?
<cafuego> that's what I get in FF 1.5 rc3
<topyli> ruairi: you'll have to unchange it :)
<ruairi> khaaaan, how far have you got?
<Khaaaaan> Well I have fstab open and edited
<Khaaaaan> but it didnt seem to do anything
<ruairi> but I cant remember what I did. I think I have unchanged it, but it's still not working
<vegos> what is the install command
<gnomefreak> apt-get installo
<gnomefreak> apt-get install
<vegos> so for thunderbird what would it be
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i can not save it now
<matrix-ubuntu-c> even thought i used that command
<matrix-ubuntu-c> robert
<ruairi> Khaaaaan can any paart of the system see the presence of the drive, or are you unable to see it's presence?
<jmg> cafuego: i would say upgrade to 1.5 final
<jmg> but like.. cant
<matrix-ubuntu-c> rob_p
<stefan_> Hi! I can't print multiple copies of a file on my samba printer from a windows machine.
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install mozilla thunderbird maybe or open synaptic and find it there and install it from there
<matrix-ubuntu-c> are you there
<cafuego> jmg: I'm not fussed, I don't use gmail.
<Chousuke> 1.5 rc3 = final
<Khaaaaan> I am unable to see its precense... but if I  do a sudo fdisk it comes up
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  Yes.
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i want to save now a file under /usr i get error
<Khaaaaan> It comes up as hdb...
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  Permission denied or similar?
<ruairi> good. so it's on your 1st IDE channel then?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> yep u can not save the file there
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i did that command sudo killall gedit; gedit it opend gedit
<ruairi> have you added a device in /dev for it?
<marsh> evening all... I'm trying to set up my ubuntu box as a server/gateway (i think) with an xp box as the network... but I'm having problems.
<ruairi> have you tried running qparted, see what it says about the formating of the drive
<matrix-ubuntu-c> what to do rob_p
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  This time, open gedit with sudo in front of it (ex:  sudo gedit).
<marsh> Using Firestarter (it's set up to give DHCP adr to the xp box (again, I think), but i can't find any decent guides/howto's using google - can anyone point me to a decent site/noob guide for this?
<marsh> ...please....?
<afabian> stevenj, may not explain the problem, but I usually go directly to mail.google.com
<matrix-ubuntu-c> sudo gedit it does not open gedit window
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  You don't need the killall part every time.  The other time was simply to kill a dead instance of gedit that was keeping new instances from starting.
<Khaaaaan> ruairi: How do I do that?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> its again same problem sudo gedit it goes back to prompt
<marsh> ps... after setting up firestarter & having the XP box set up, firestarter is telling me 0.1Mb has moved on the device, but I can't ping either way... Is this something obvious?
<ruairi> KHaaaan: have you got qparted installed? if not install it from the repositories. it's a partition editor
<stevenj> afabian, that is what I am doing now...its just I always used  gmail.com and never "paid attention" that it redirects :)
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  Then do, "sudo killall gedit; sudo gedit" and it will open the editor with root privs.
<Khaaaaan> oh yea... when I do a sudo mount -a, it says that the drive is already mounted or "busy"
<Khaaaaan> ok
<B_166-ER-X> rob_p   i'm back, if you said anything..or noticed anything in the file i showed you
<anavim> !oml
<ubotu> anavim: Do they come in packets of five?
<ruairi> ah. that sounds like a good candidate for rebooting, then formatting the drive
<Myk3> hey when i start mplayer i get a error
<ruairi> is there info on it you need?
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  Any time you have trouble opening gedit, do a, "ps -A | grep gedit" to see if there are any dead instances.  If there are, then kill them and try again.
<Khaaaaan> yes
<appletree2> hi@all
<Myk3> "New face failed, maybe font path is wrong"
<FarrisG> Anyone had any luck installing a 3ware 9550SX raid card under Ubuntu?
<rob_p> B_166-ER-X:  Yes.  I noticed a couple of things.  Maybe your card is supported under the older legacy nvidia driver.
<B_166-ER-X> urg
<ruairi> ok. send the command to unmount it. then reboot and try again
<lightbright> when I run clamscan it says: ERROR: Clamd was NOT notified: Can't connect to clamd through /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl.  any fix for this?
<Khaaaaan> I thought that by having it in FAT32 I would be able to read it....
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix@ubuntu:~$ sudo killall gedit; sudo gedit
<matrix-ubuntu-c> gedit: ingen process avslutad
<bungle> hi all
<Khaaaaan> what is the command to u nmount?
<B_166-ER-X> thats a maybe, indeed, does the Geforce2 fall under the legacy ?
<cafuego> B_166-ER-X: Yes
<B_166-ER-X> aaaaaaaaa
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix@ubuntu:~$ ps -A | grep gedit
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix@ubuntu:~$
<bungle> umonut no n,  Khaaaaan
<B_166-ER-X> thats explain a FEW THINGS.
<rob_p> B_166-ER-X:  Not sure.  However, apt has it as, "nvidia-glx-legacy".
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<cafuego> they _are_ eleventy years old now ;-)
<benkong2> anyone got FF 1.5 working on breezy x86_64?
<marsh> anyone..? all I want is a pointer to a webpage that can get me moving again???
<rob_p> B_166-ER-X:  Anyway, I'd try that driver.
<matrix-ubuntu-c> if i reboot will gedit work better
<ruairi> FAT32 is fully supported. but I know when I was trying to install the knoppix Distro (before I discovered UBUNTU I had a lot of trouble with mounting partitions, of all filesystems
<B_166-ER-X> yeah
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  probably not.
<bungle> whats the problem marsh ?
<B_166-ER-X> i'll come back to you after
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<ZigZag> Hi! is it possible to change mouse sensitivity beyond what the mouse properties capplet allows you to? I'd like to set mouse sensitivity rediculously low for a school project.
<Khaaaaan> ruairi, QTparted shows it np
<matrix-ubuntu-c> what to do to fix gedit
<Techie_dude> what is a good webcam streaming program other than camserg\v
* cafuego sarcastically points marsh at www.google.com ;-)
<ruairi> sorry, np?
<marsh> cafuego, I bin in google for about 4 hours
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i was really happy with this distro ubuntu now this shit gedit not works
<cafuego> ZigZag: I'm sure you can probably tweak that in the xorg.conf file in the mouse section.
<matrix-ubuntu-c> fuckin hell
<Khaaaaan> when I try to unmount it says it isnt mounted
<vertz> anyone else having problems with installing nvidia drivers?
<ZigZag> cafuego: I would think so too. But I can't seem to find any info about that...
<vertz> i just dont get them to work
<Khaaaaan> but when I  try to mount it says it is or it is busy.....
<Khaaaaan> so odd
<marsh> bungle - looking for guide on networking to an xp box.. have been trying for a while, but not getting anywhere... IO did the firestarter setup stuff
<lightbright> when I run clamscan it says: ERROR: Clamd was NOT notified: Can't connect to clamd through /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl.  any fix for this?
<marsh> but not able to ping either way
<marsh> and can't share this connection
<Khaaaaan> I've got to be able to do this....
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  Did it not work this time with sudo?
<ruairi> Khaaaaan : have you rebooted?
<Khaaaaan> yea...
<bungle> sorry cant help you there marsh
<Khaaaaan> no dice
<atrophic> I have a ralink rt2500 wireless card, it was working great until the computer froze (network-manager appears to have been at fault, it froze when I clicked the applet). After RSEIUBing the wireless card no longer shows up in network-admin/ifconfig/etc, but does show up in device manager. How do I get it back?
<marsh> cafuego, so whats the search criteria I';m missing?
<Khaaaaan> And no errors
<Khaaaaan> it just wont do it
<followmearound> why does installing fam make ubuntu want to unistall all of gnome?
<followmearound> fam has no conflicts
<matrix-ubuntu-c> what to do to fix gedit
<marsh> thanks for at least askin' bungle
<bungle> no problem
<Khaaaaan> oh wait a minute....
<Khaaaaan> I think its hdb1... not hdb
<Khaaaaan> lets see here...
<cafuego> ZigZag: According to the strings in the compiled driver, it accepts "SampleRate" and "Resolution".
<ruairi> well of course it'll have a number after it. hdb is the physical drive. Hdb1 is the first partition on the drive
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  What does, "ps -A | grep gedit" give you?
<Khaaaaan> I DID IT
<Khaaaaan> ha ha
<Khaaaaan> I love ubuntu
<cafuego> marsh: You don't need a firewall, it'll only interfere.
<Gryn> Hello... can anyone tell me how to install a tarball?
<lightbright> Khaaaaan: relax
<Khaaaaan> sorry
<Khaaaaan> will do
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix@ubuntu:~$ ps -A | grep gedit
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix@ubuntu:~$
<cafuego> marsh: Simply plug both boxes into a hub/switch, tell one to route, done.
<matrix-ubuntu-c> nothing
<Whtiger> Hello
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  Ok, so do, "sudo gedit" and tell me if it opens.
<Taa5i> Is there a compelling reason one might use Debian for a server vs Ubuntu-server?  All it needs is to be a very basic rsync / backup box.
<Khaaaaan> Thanks ruairi fer your help :) !
<cafuego> Taa5i: I think so, "stability".
<ZigZag> cafuego: isn't that for the display resolution and samplerate?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> the promt goes down
<Khaaaaan> Hey how do I make Xchat dock in my system tray?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> nothing more
<matrix-ubuntu-c> it does not oppen
<ruairi> Khaaaaan : know anything about Networking?
<cafuego> ZigZag: No, they're in the "mouse_drv.o" module.
<Khaaaaan> sort of....
<Khaaaaan> why do you ask?
<Khaaaaan> crap brb
<ZigZag> cafuego: ok, thx
<lightbright> Khaaaaan: happy birthday :)  I heard you are 11 today ;)
<Taa5i> cafuego: Is Ubuntu-server not stable?   I downloaded the Debian businesscard iso, but it didn't seem to support the RAID controller the server ran on [even with the sym53x8xx switch] .  That is it showed up, but reported no partitionable devices.
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  What about just, "gedit" at the command prompt?
<ruairi> well when I started out yesterday, I was able to brouse other computers on my windows network... out of the box before I started fiddling with settings.
<self> hello all
<cafuego> Taa5i: It might well be, I just see no reason to migrate my servers away from Debian, which has been stable for longer than Ubuntu exists ;-)
<self> How do you get a floppy disk to mount ?
<Taa5i> self: mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<Taa5i> As root.
<Taa5i> Well with sudo that is
<afabian> Wow.  I solved a 4x4 tetravex is 6.58.  And I was thinking that it would probably be barely doable at all.
<ruairi> I dont know what Ive done wrong but I was trying to configure several different things, a bit hap-hazard like, and now I cant see the othere computers on the network, and sometimes they can see this one, but not access it, and other times they cant see it at all
<Whtiger> What's the sources.list for 5.10?
<Taa5i> cafuego: Fair enough, I'll see if I can't dig up some sources on making Debian work with that controller.  Thanks.
<lightbright> Taa5i: whats the command to use rsync to copy direct to a CD-RW or DVD?  is it rsync -avxH /dev/hdc ?
<erUSUL> self, Places->Computer-->[Double cLick on floppy] 
<rhoffa> they make gnucleus for linux right?
<B_166-ER-X> IT WAS that | thanx rob_p and cafeugo , Dang the nvidia drivers....  my geforce 2...under the legacy...arr
<lightbright> Taa5i: how do you copy files from hard drive direct to DVD using CLI?
<marsh> cafuego, I'm using a crossover... I dont have a hub/switch
<pozdiy> hello everybody, I'm an Ubuntu user from today :-) just installed hoary from CD, does it make sense to upgrade to breeze, where to find howto on that?
<self> linux says only root can mount
<Taa5i> lightbright: I really couldn't tell you, never tried that functionality.  Try searching the forum perhaps.
<rhoffa> does anyone know if they make gnucleus for linux?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix@ubuntu:~$ ps -A | grep gedit
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit
<matrix-ubuntu-c> ** (gedit:16459): CRITICAL **: gedit_prefs_manager_get_int: assertion `gedit_prefs_manager->gconf_client != NULL' failed
<matrix-ubuntu-c> ** (gedit:16459): CRITICAL **: gedit_prefs_manager_get_bool: assertion `gedit_prefs_manager->gconf_client != NULL' failed
<cafuego> marsh: Still the same thing; plug them in, set one up as router, done.
<lightbright> Taa5i: eek
<Gryn> Im new to linux and i wanna know how to install tarballs
<VooDoo> Firefox 1.5 been released for breezy yet?
<lightbright> cafuego: any ideas? :)
<erUSUL> matrix-ubuntu-c, do not paste here please
<rob_p> B_166-ER-X:  Cool :-)
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<cafuego> matrix-ubuntu-c: Please stop pasting that crap into the channel.
<Whtiger> Hello again, What's the sources.list for 5.10?
<rhoffa> does anyone know if they make gnucleus for linux?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> ok how to fix the problem rob_p
<afabian> pozdiy, security updates for 18 months.  If hoary is working for you and you don't feel the need to upgrade for some compelling reason (new version of GNOME, whatever), you could just as well leave it alone.
<Taa5i> lightbright: Also, try reading the help for rsync, I believe rsync -a might already cover some of those other options.  Alternately, create an iso and then dd it.
<Cody`> !tell backports
<erUSUL> lightbright, i do not think is possible to rsync to a dvd directly
<bored2k> anyone know why this is happening ? (mplayer related) http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2iKzrF97.html
<pozdiy> afabian, thanks, I need it only to run some command line scientific ap-liacations (NAMD and CHARMM if you heard of)
<Cody`> Can anyone tell me what the current backports url's are?
<budluva> is it possible to mount a .bin / .cue the same way as an iso?
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  sudo kill -9 16459
<VooDoo> anyone installed vmware with an xp virtual machine?
<pozdiy> afabian, but nice updated desktop would not harm
<atrophic> how do I get a wireless card that shows up in device manager (and used to work) to show up again in ifconfig?
<self> if i click on the floppy in computer it says that the floppy is not a recognised drive
<erUSUL> budluva, try converting the image to a iso
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix@ubuntu:~$  sudo kill -9 16459
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix@ubuntu:~$
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  Once you do that, try opening gedit again.
<budluva> erUSUL, you know a linux app that will do that?
<rhoffa> does anyone know the command to install gnucleus?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> gedit or sudo gedit
<lightbright> Taa5i: i know how to use rsync, my question is, when I use it to copy from hda to hdb i use /mnt as destination!  but i want to copy direct to a CD-RW
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  Depends.
<lightbright> erUSUL: are you 100% certain?
<VooDoo> rhoffa: sudo apt-get install gnucleus
<afabian> pozdiy, if I were you, I'd make a full backup first.  Sometimes, things don't go so well.  I just mean in general, not that Ubuntu has some spectacular problems.  ;)
<erUSUL> budluva, search in synaptic thre is one iirci
<matrix-ubuntu-c> gedit works fine
<rhoffa> voodoo it didnt work when i trie
<matrix-ubuntu-c> sudo gedit still same problem
<pozdiy> afabian, OK thanks
<rob_p> matrix-ubuntu-c:  Are you trying to save/edit a file in a location for which you don't have privs?
<lightbright> so my question is: is it possible to use cp or rsync to copy files directly to a CD-RW or blank DVD?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i can not open sudo gedit at all
<rhoffa> voodoo - says cant find gnucleus
<budluva> iirci is the name erUSUL ?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> it goes again to the promt
<tjpp> what is the difference between breezy-backports and breezy-updates ? I am intending to mirror Breezy..
<VooDoo> rhoffa yea just tried it hang on
<Taa5i> lightbright: Look up how to enable direct packet writing on a cdr
<Taa5i> lightbright: Beyond that, I don't know details.
<erUSUL> lightbright, i do not think that linux support that
<rhoffa> voodoo ok thanks
<Whtiger> I'm trying to update from 5.04.
<pozdiy> is it possible to login as root into a shell (without X), for say running dselect there, logging in shell as regular user and then using my "root" password does not work (and it works under X)?
<ZekeDude> guyz ... can anyone help me ?
<erUSUL> budluva, iirc --> if i recall correctly
<lightbright> erUSUL: it does i ws just told in #debian. thanks anyway for your guesswork :)
<ZekeDude> i have a problem with ubuntu 5.10
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how to get this
<budluva> erUSUL, do you recall the name?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> shitty gedit to work
<HrdwrBoB> pozdiy: ?
<terraces> hi. I just removed my /etc/init.d/powernowd file. I thaught I could retrieve it with dpkg--reconfigure but it seems I can't. Where can I get one ?
<HrdwrBoB> !root
<ubotu> [root]  rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ZekeDude> i login and after that i wait 2-3 minute before starting gdm
<guru54> how big is a average C compiler? Im on dailup and wondering if i should bother updated my source list
<pozdiy> HrdwrBoB, sorry?
<robert__> hey all, I'm having an issue with a shared fat32 partition, setup in a dual boot scenario. It's only showing readonly, for my user.
<HrdwrBoB> pozdiy: your question is not clear
<VooDoo> rhoffa: can only find reference to a windowz version
<pozdiy> HrdwrBoB, sorry for that, I'll try again
<rhoffa> voodoo - what are good p2p programs for linux
<rhoffa> i thought it was opensource and linux not just windows
<pozdiy> HrdwrBoB, do you agree, thaqt one can log in into GUI, or one can login into nongraphical shell?
<VooDoo> rhoffa: i use amule
<erUSUL> budluva, http://www.kde-forum.org/post/55148/lastpost.html#post55148 (google)
<trappist> it's all about the kmldonkey
<rhoffa> voodoo - is it just installed and it works?
<Whtiger> aarg hello?
<VooDoo> yup, seemed to work for me ok!
<rhoffa> or do i have to configure things in the terminal to get it to work
<tjpp> what are breezy-backports and breezy-updates ?
<VooDoo> rhoffa:  i installed it, it put it in the menu then the rest is gui driven
<budluva> erUSUL, ya, im looking at bchunk, bin/cue to .iso :P
<cmobrien> How do install smbmount?   I don't have it installed even though samba is in there.
<Paradoxium> anyone know why root can't change permissions on a drive?
<rhoffa> voodoo - do i need to configure it with custom servers or does it automatically search and find them themselves
<LjL> cmobrien: sudo aptitude install smbfs
<pder> cmobrien: i think its in the smbfs package
<tjpp> Paradoxium, I found it on a corrupted partition
<cmobrien> ahh  cool.  thanks so much.
<LjL> cmobrien: and use the cifs filesystem, not the smbfs filesystem
<pozdiy> what is the root password? how to become root once logging into shell prompt (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and not in X?
<cmobrien> cifs
<cmobrien> ?
<LjL> pozdiy: there is no root password
<rhoffa> voodoo - and this is still gnutella, correct?
<terraces> noone can drop me his original /etc/init.d/powernowd file ?
<LjL> !tell pozdiy about root
<erUSUL> tell pozdiy about root
<pozdiy> yes, tell me about root ;-)
<exiztone> Hey guys, could someone give me a hand? I'm really new to Linux in general and I can't seem to get my Internet working with Linux. I'm trying to connect to my router using DHCP. I can connect to 192.168.1.1 into the configuration thing, but I can't access anything else.
<VooDoo> auto searches but you have to initially download a list......but theres a button...go to http://www.amule.org/ then if you decide to install type sudo apt-get install amule
<pder> !tell pder about root
<exiztone> Could you pm me with any help? :')
<ruairi> root is disabled in UBUNTU
<VooDoo> not sure read the web site :)
<LjL> pder: you can do /msg ubotu root
<ruairi> from the console use the comand sudo (superuser do)
<LjL> terraces: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5249
<Whtiger> u/msg ubotu breezy-backports
<Whtiger> whoops
<cmobrien> Ljl: t\what does CIFS do?
<ruairi> eg: sudo gedit /etc/blablabla.conf
<ruairi> it will ask for your password
<LjL> cmobrien: nothing special, it's just that smbfs is now obsoleted by cifs
<ruairi> type in your user password
<pozdiy> thanks guys, sudo seems to work in shell
<LjL> cmobrien: you still need the smbfs package installed otoh
<erUSUL> exiztone, try 'sudo dhclient'
<cmobrien> ahh..   so i should install the CIFS package?
<LjL> cmobrien: just mount your shares using "mount -t cifs //server/share /blah" instead of smbmount
<ruairi> you need to be the logged in as the first user account created
<LjL> cmobrien: no, just install the smbfs package
<cmobrien> LjL: thanks so much
<afabian> Hmm.  I always thought of it like 'pseudo-su'.
<pozdiy> what should I do, in case I need to give root privileges to yet another user?
<LjL> pozdiy: add him to the "admin" group
<erUSUL> pozdiy, add it to admin group
<trappist> pozdiy: sudo visudo
<pozdiy> thanks...
<afabian> pozdiy, sudo was designed for that kind of thing; you can give fine-grained control to others, if you don't want to give them full root access.
<LjL> trappist: i actually think adding it to "admin" would be wiser, as that's the way ubuntu does it by default
<Whtiger> I can't find how to update for hoary to breezy. I need to know what my sources.list is supposed to look like. Can anyone help?
<Whtiger> from*
<pozdiy> afabian, in fact the guy is local deprtamental administraqtor, he will probably not touch my machine at all, but he wants full access to it
<trappist> LjL: I like to do it in a more portable way - a way that should have the same effect on any *nix box
<LjL> !tell Whtiger about sources
<erUSUL> !tell Whtiger about Breezy
<VooDoo> Whtiger: just change everything that says hoary to breezy!#
<Whtiger> thank you
<LjL> trappist: do you need to "port" you /etc/sudoers so very often? ;)
<ruairi> pozdiy you can set their user status to have administrator privilages in the "users and groups" dialogue under System > admin > Users and Groups
<lightbright> erUSUL: here is the solution: udftools - tools for UDF filesystems and DVD/CD-R(W) drives
<lightbright> !  allows copy direct to DVD
<ubotu> lightbright: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<trappist> LjL: no, but I find myself on mandrake, redhat, debian, freebsd and solaris boxes often so I try to develop portable habits.
<gimmulf> Is there any good videoplayer working for amd64?
<LjL> trappist: heh i see
<erUSUL> lightbright, nice to know ;)
<lightbright> erUSUL: yeah :)
<ale3hs> mms://70.84.74.212/sportfm7712 --> opening streams like that, crashes my Rhythmbox (v.0.9.1) ..whats wrong??
<pozdiy> when I work in shell (without X) and I log out a screen of my last commands and actions remains for everybody to see, where to add "clear" in the .bash* or other configurations files, so that after logging out it would clean the screen?
<ruairi> if you want to not have to type SUDO before every admin command, you can type : sudo -H -s (or something like that. It's all in the help files if you can find it
<dholbach> good night ubuntu people
<afabian> Using a lot of *NIX systems tends to make you develop portable habits without realizing it, because every time there's a portable way to do something, you find out that you already know how to do it, even if there's another way.
<pozdiy> ruairi, thank you, can you recommend me where to find those help files?
<coz> Helloo ALl
<VooDoo> lo coz
<LjL> pozdiy: or just type "sudo -i"
<LjL> pozdiy: by the way, the bash question is a good question
<aDre|ita> hello
<trappist> pozdiy: try echo "clear" >> ~/.bash_logout
<coz> Hey guys I , earlier today, download and instll an app named "KDirstat" I am beginning to ik ethi salot .
<aDre|ita> may you help me?
<coz>  ahve any of you tried this?
<pozdiy> LjL, I had the same troubles with my previous linuxes, and I do not remember how the problem is solved
<LjL> pozdiy: trappist's solution should definitely work
<pozdiy> trappist, should I repeat it for each user on the system
<anavim> coz, what happened when you ik ethi salotted?
<coz> LOL
<erUSUL> pozdiy, .bash_logout
<coz> I am sorry my fingers are too big for the keyboard
<coz> I lie this alot
<coz> like
<trappist> pozdiy: there might be something like a /etc/bash_logout that is respected but I don't know about it, so... yes :)
<coz> sorry again
<coz> Have you used Kdirstat?
<dooglus> When a login shell exits, bash reads and executes commands from the file ~/.bash_logout, if it exists.
<aDre|ita> I've got a problem when I want to install ubuntu :( I think that is a problem with de grafic card because I can't read anything in the first screen of the installation.
<LjL> pozdiy: why not add it to /etc/skel
<aDre|ita> sorry, I ' m Spanish. I don't know if you understand me
<ale3hs> hey guys, I need a program to store radio stations, coz the Rhythmbox crashes when I play mms
<dooglus> /etc/bash_logout
<dooglus>               The systemwide login shell cleanup file, executed when a login shell exits
<trappist> dooglus: yeah we covered that... we were wondering if there's a single file respected for the whole system, like in /etc
<pozdiy> .bash_logout works :-)) thanks again guys!
<trappist> oh look
<trappist> awesome
<trappist> you go dooglus
<dooglus> trappist: it's all in "man bash" :)
<exiztone> Do I have to enable UPnP in my router for it to work with Linux?
<gib8> aDre|ita, have u tried the boot commands for framebuffer?
<erUSUL> aDre|ita, is a laptop?
<tiomo> hi ppl
<aDre|ita> yes
<aDre|ita> it is a laptop
<coz> hello tiomo
<erUSUL> aDre|ita, you can try in #ubuntu-es
<KasperTech> trappist: I have returned. I've located http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net as a hoster of a "firmimage" (?) and a new driver. Could you help me install it?
<pozdiy> LjL, have never seen this skel guy before - is it ubuntu specific? what kind of file should I add there?
<aDre|ita> ok, thank very much
<tiomo> anyone here has experience installiing files to a palm device under ubuntu via gpilot-install-file?
<trappist> dooglus: once a month or so I make up my mind to read that whole man page, but every time I find something cool I didn't know about before and I start playing with it and forget what I was trying to do in the first place :)
<coz> Has anyone used Kdirstat
<gib8> aDre|ita, try linux vga=741
<erUSUL> aDre|ita, try booting with vga=791
<gib8> aDre|ita, at boot promt
<trappist> KasperTech: I assume it comes with instructions.  I've never done it.
<LjL> pozdiy: it's not ubuntu specific. it simply contains the files that get created by default by "adduser" in a user's home directory
<gib8> ah yes false number
<aDre|ita> what it is promt?
<dooglus> trappist: I've never read the whole thing.  But it's quite easy to search, for strings like 'logout' :)
<trappist> yeah
<pozdiy> LjL, it's empty in my case, what exactly should I add there or what can I read about format of files under /et/skel?
<aDre|ita> is it 791 or 741 ?
<KasperTech> trappist: it does, but they make no sense at all.
<LjL> pozdiy: are you sure it's empty? try "ls -a /etc/skel"
<erUSUL> aDre|ita, when you see "boot:" "you write boot: linux vga=791"
<aDre|ita> ok
<KasperTech> "%make" should be ran as semiroot - an example.
<erUSUL> aDre|ita, iirc 791
<aDre|ita> I'm writing
<rhoffa> has anyone ever had problems with firefox just closing for no reason, mine constantly does it when clicking on links
* tiomo is looking for someone who accomplished installing files to a palm using gpilot
<KasperTech> rhoffa: I have the same problem.
<KasperTech> Think it's a bug.
<pozdiy> LjL, shame on me.... so, I may just add .bash_logout there as well?
<conn> hi, has anyone here installed the DRI snapshots from http://dri.sf.net ?
<rhoffa> kaspertech is there a better browser?
<aDre|ita> thank you !!!!!
<aDre|ita> I get it !!
<LjL> pozdiy: you could -- in that case, every new user would get one by default. but then, why not do as dooglus suggested and create a global /etc/bash_logout
<aDre|ita> :)
<VooDoo> rhoffa: what version you using?
<erUSUL> aDre|ita, ningun problema ;)
<aDre|ita> jejee
<anavim> coz, kdirstat is a cool app... nice one  :)
<KasperTech> rhoffa: No, I don't think so. But Galeon is almost as good.
<aDre|ita> :)
<rhoffa> whatever one i installed with ubuntu a few days ago
<rhoffa> should i apt-get install firefox?
<SEJeff> coz: Try filelight
<rhoffa> maybe it will update?
<aDre|ita> I never forget this irc channel :)
<KasperTech> Try it, rhoffa.
<pozdiy> LjL, global settings sound better, but is it a "right" way? I'd like to keep my system as standard as possible (due to my minimalistic knowledge of Linux, os in case I break something it would be easier to repair)
<VooDoo> rhoffa: sudo apt-get update
<SEJeff> coz: I don't use kde, but I really like that application. I think it is better than KDirStat
<rhoffa> oh yes i have done that a bunch of times
<VooDoo> there might be an update
<tjpp> any1 knows what is the difference between breezy-backports and breezy-updates ?
<VooDoo> sudo apt-get upgrade
<rhoffa> voodoo - what is this waiting status for on amule?
<odin> How do I put a trash can on the desktop instead of in panel?
<K_Dallas> I have been directed to use growisofs for burning DVDs. On its page it says one need a patch for kernel2.4 while i have 2.6.12. Q1: do i still need to apply that patch or is there a patch for my kernel? Q2: what device should i use for burning /dev/dvd and /dev/dvdrw? (i didnt see any scanbus look a like on its man pages) thanks
<LjL> !tell rhoffa about firefox1.5
<dooglus> tjpp: backports is for new features, updates is for bug fixes
<K_Dallas> !tell K_Dallas  about firefox1.5
<afabian> rhoffa, I've had the problem with firefox closing, except that I had assumed it was a crash and not a close.
<SEJeff> K_Dallas: Why don't you use gnomebaker? It does dvds just fine
<VooDoo> rhoffa: what when downloading stuff?
<ale3hs> I never used KDE, but I see that many people got it.. more than Gnome.. is it ok?
<odin> K_Dallas, try a ls -l /dev/dvdrw it should tell you what device
<LjL> K_Dallas: please use "/msg ubotu firefox1.5" when asking for your own information
<pozdiy> what is the difference between 'default' and 'desktop" users?
<crsd_> !tell crsd about firefox1.5
<Provider> what are the hardware requirements to run ubuntu desktop?
<rhoffa> yes
<K_Dallas> SEJeff, ok, i am going to install and see what it is, never used it. thanks
<LjL> crsd_: see what i told K_Dallas please
<crsd_> !tell crsd_ about firefox1.5
<afabian> rhoffa, now that you mention it, I know it's not an isolated problem, and I might start collecting core files.
<rhoffa> with gnucleus i never had to wait and that was gnutella
<coz> hello again
<K_Dallas> LjL, i will sorry
<dooglus> afabian: you get core files?  I can't get ubuntu to make core files for me.
<erUSUL> K_Dallas, you do not need the patch
<coz> has anyone tried kdirstat? if so do you have any tips?
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, thanks
<rhoffa> afabian - if your talking about firefox, its sooo annoying
<coz>  I like this app so go easy on me
<VooDoo> rhoffa: depends on whos got what your downloading!
<rhoffa> worst thing i have had happen with linux
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, do i use /dev/dvd with the Z flag?
<crsd_> LjL: ok
#ubuntu 2005-12-06
<rhoffa> ahh true
<crsd_> just wanted to see what it does
<olli_04> i've one user there where i can do a remote login via ssh but on the other user i can't. where could be the problem?
<rhoffa> voodoo - my musical taste doesnt help either, damn people sharing there mtv brainwashed files
<dooglus> rhoffa: does the problem continue if you make a new profile?
<afabian> rhoffa, yeah.  It happens mostly when I open up a bunch of links at once without looking at them.
<VooDoo> lol
<erUSUL> K_Dallas, just growisofs -Z /dev/hdx -speed=4 /dir (where x is usually b or c)
<anavim> coz: I just installed it after you mentioned it, so no tips  :)
<cusco> what are the hardware requirements to run ubuntu desktop?
<rhoffa> i havnt mad a new profile
<olli_04> did i need to set special right to the users?
<donald> Testing.
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, ok, thanks. i will try on a DVDrw first ;)
<dooglus> rhoffa: try it
<rhoffa> but i can have 1 tab open and just click on a link and it will close
<dooglus> rhoffa: it's either your profile or one of your plugins I would say.  firefox itself doesn't crash very much at all
<SEJeff> K_Dallas: http://lliurex.net/home/files/descargas/capturas/gnomebaker.png Screenshot
<anavim> coz: it seems to do a great job all by itself.  I selected by home directory and it made a nice visual layout of files
<anavim> er, selected my home directory...
<dooglus> rhoffa: if you do find a repeatable crash, report it to the mozilla bugzilla
<K_Dallas> SEJeff, that looks nice :) thank you
<afabian> dooglus, no, I haven't seen any core files, but ulimit usually fixes that.  ulimit -c tells me that the core size is set to 0... I'd probably have to stick ulimit -c unlimited in /etc/Xsession.d or some such.
<pozdiy> what is the best way of installing selected deb files from debian mirrors? I'm talking about dozen or two of separate programs for end user (not system important)?
<rhoffa> well im not running the newest version im gonna update and take it from there
<tjpp> dooglus, thanx
<ruairi> anyone able to help me with networking? Im on Breezy. It was working before and now it isn't
<donald> What plugin does one use to get Firefox to play streaming audio??
<mustard5> donald, mozplugger
<dooglus> afabian: did you try changing the ulimit -c value?
<ruairi> Real. RealPlayer 10 works a treat
<donald> OK thanks.
<ruairi> go to the Restricted formats page in the Help files online. Follow the list.
<afabian> dooglus, works in a shell.  The problem, of course, is that my typical shell is in a gnome-terminal and is parent of nothing.  Like I said... Xsession.d ;)
<K_Dallas> SEJeff, gnomebaker says my dvd drive burns on dvd-r while it does both and on dl too. would that cause any problems or dvd-r is used in a general sense?
<ruairi> I had a bit of trouble installing Realplayer 10. had an error message when I followed the instructions.
<SEJeff> K_Dallas: general
<K_Dallas> ok thanks
<ruairi> It reported a file missing fixed the problem by sudo get apt <the file it was asking for>
* erUSUL goes to bed yawning...
<CarlF1> "The Qt database plug-in (QMYSQL3) is not installed." - is  libqt3-mt-mysql (universe) what I need?  hoping for something in main
<houseoftainted> hello
<ruairi> hello
<houseoftainted> can i ask for help here :)
<houseoftainted> i dont understand tar.gz files
<ruairi> well ask, someone might answere
<rhoffa> it wont let me install it
<SAM_theman> yo guys
<parabolize> I got a iriver ifp-890 that was working in Ubuntu 5.04 but its not working in 5.10. Nautilus (and the cli)  will act like moveing *.ogg files over but when I turn on the player the files anr't there or they are corrupt. here is the valid parts of dmesg http://users.adelphia.net/~phann8/dmesg.txt
<CarlF1> houseoftainted: do you undersand .zip files?
<ruairi> I cant help you there.
<K_Dallas> houseoftainted, tar.gz is tarred and gzipped
<houseoftainted> yes i know
<SAM_theman> my dad havinga problem with amarok
<houseoftainted> its the thiing inside it
<SAM_theman> its not playing music
<houseoftainted> i dont know how to install programs
<houseoftainted> on linux
<SAM_theman> but his sound works with other programs like cds and other musical stuff
<mbmccormick> exit
<SAM_theman> is amarok just a bad version?
<SEJeff> houseoftainted: Go to System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<parabolize> houseoftainted, sudo aptitude install blah
<SEJeff> houseoftainted: Or Applications --> Add Applications for a simpler interface with less software
<CarlF1> houseoftainted: "install programs" is pretty vague.  what are you trying to install?
<ryan_> anyone got a minute to help out a newbie to linux? just trying to figure out if i still have my windows install =)
<thewayofzen> *Problem/Question* :  since the upgrade of nautilus the other day on breezy.. nautilus is leaving icons on the desktop AFTER cd ejection.  Blank CD-R Disc will *NOT* go away
<houseoftainted> how do i install programs on linux?
<mustard5> ryan_, what makes you think you might not have it?
<mustard5> houseoftainted, what program/
<dooglus> afabian: thanks for that.  i've been wondering for a while why I wasn't seeing core files.
<houseoftainted> snes9x
<rhoffa> so im on the firefox wiki to install the 1.5 update
<ryan_> well when i installed ubuntu, i had my drive partitioned into two drives
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell SAM_theman about amarok
<dooglus> afabian: I use .gnomerc to set things like that.  didn't know about Xsession.d
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  snes 9x
<ryan_> i had to format one so i chose the smaller one with my music and downloads on it
<rhoffa> sudo cp firefox-1.5.tar.gz /opt/ that wont work even though i have firefox on my deskto
<ryan_> when i tried to reboot just now it goes straight into ubuntu and doesnt give me an option to boot windows
<mustard5> houseoftainted, I believe that is installable via synaptic package manager
<ryan_> im pretty sure that wasnt the drive with my windows install, but its been a while.  im very new to linux so i have no idea how to even look at my drive
<SEJeff> rhalff_: Well then you probably aren't copying the file
<houseoftainted> ok thanks :)
<mustard5> houseoftainted, have you used synaptic before?
<SEJeff> rhalff_: Try cd ~/Desktop and then try that command again
<gimmulf> Give me 1 reason why i shouldnt install the 32bit ubuntu breezy system instaed of the 64bit im currently running
<afabian> dooglus, .gnomerc is probably a better place.  I just stick stuff where it works.  It can get tiresome figuring out where stuff is "supposed" to go. ;)
<rhoffa> sejeff thanks
<dooglus> ryan_: run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" and see if your NTFS partition exists
<ruairi> ryan_ what boot manager did you install?
<ryan_> hah, i didnt install one i dont think?
<rhoffa> sejeff it said no directory
<CarlF1> houseoftainted: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/games/snes9x-x so use Menu,  System, Administration, , "Synaptic Package Manager"
<mustard5> ryan_, you probably have grub installed
<afabian> gimmulf, one reason is that you're already running the 64bit one.  Inertia. :x
<ruairi> well that's why it's not dual booting
<mustard5> ryan_, did you do a default install of ubuntu?
<ryan_> yes grub
<ryan_> yes i did a default, and it say smy windows partition is still there
<ruairi> the standard installation is the GRUB bootloader. I think it has opptions for dual booting
<thewayofzen> Is anyone aware of a way to fix nautilus so it doesnt leave that icon behind or is there a way to make it LEAVE once it is stuck there?!?
<gimmulf> afabian:  but nithing works? Ati drivers wont work :/ mplayer wont work flash wont work , firefox wont work etc etc....
<mustard5> ryan_, sometimes with grub you have to hit esc to see the menu when it comes up with a countdown
<gimmulf> fonts wont work either
<ruairi> youve got 3 seconds on startup to call up it's menu
<ryan_> right i did that
<ryan_> and it gave me three options
<dooglus> hmm.  should be 4.
<ryan_> kernel, kernerl recovery, an done other that i forgot
<dooglus> you saw ubuntu, recovery and memtest, right?
<rhoffa> is there a apt-get install for firefox 1.5?
<ryan_> but it wasnt windows
<mustard5> ryan_, memtest was the third
<afabian> gimmulf, I'm no expert, but I figure the 32 bit version should work just fine, if you want to run it.  Less performance, probably.
<ryan_> yes that sounds right
<rhoffa> because the tar.gz installtion that i dled from mozilla.org isnt working
<mustard5> ryan_, have you used the terminal in linux before?
<houseoftainted> CarlF1,  synaptic wont run keeps saying wrong password
<houseoftainted> it is the right password im not that dumb
<houseoftainted> lol
<dooglus> ryan_: I would suggest mounting your NTFS partition in ubuntu and seeing if it has a windows install on it
<ryan_> nope
<afabian> I installed Debian's official stable on an amd64 with no problems. (amd64 for debian stable has an unofficial version, but I wouldn't use that.)
<ryan_> if theres some kind of tutorial that will get me familiar with the termninal, i can go read up on it
<mustard5> ryan_, go to your Applications>>Accessories menu and look for terminal
<budluva> anyone aware of a good brand of laptop that works well with ubuntu? or do all laptops work pretty well?
<ryan_> yes ive got the terminal up, i just havent used it before, until that last command you told me to use
<houseoftainted> ok got it working through sudo su ^_^
<dooglus> ryan_: make a directory for mounting the ntfs partition:   "sudo mkdir /media/ntfs"
<mustard5> ryan_, ok you used the pastebin in IRC before?
<dooglus> houseoftainted: "sudo -i" is better.
<mustard5> ubotu, tell ryan_ about pastebin
<mustard5> ryan_, ubotu should have sent you a link to the pastebin
<ryan_> havent used it but im pulling it up
<rhoffa> this wiki link for firefox 1.5 installation isnt working
<linkd> does anyone know how i can fix, or at least recover as much data as possible, off a drive complaining of a "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while tr ying to open /dev/hda4"? all i did was mount it whilst in a livecd :/
<mustard5> ryan_, if you can copy and paste the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda to the pastebin, hit submit and then show us the unique URL it makes
<ruairi> anyone know what they're doing with networking?
<ryan_> k
<ryan_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/444257
<Arv3n> Can anyone help me, why does gDesklets show up in allb lack?
<mustard5> ryan_, thanks
<ryan_> yep
<Arv3n> I mean the plugins or w/e for gDesklets
<ryan_> its amazing how helpless i am on a linux box, having only used windows until now =/
<ryan_> gotta make the switch sometime though
<linkd> anyone have any idea about my fsck error?
<Arv3n> well, i dualboot, so its not a problem for me. XD
<dooglus> ryan_: that NTFS partition is an extended partition.  is it possible to run Windows off an extended partition?
<Shadowpillar> are nvidia's video drivers available for 64 bit?
<Arv3n> can anyone help me? gdesklets apps show off in all black
<Arv3n> *show up
<pozdiy> any howto on how to use tell with ubotu?
<rhoffa> shadowpillar - im wondering the same thing
<dooglus> ryan_: did you run that "sudo mkdir /media/ntfs" command?
<mustard5> ryan_, its a bit of  steep learning curve at the start, but if you hang out in here you will quickly learn ;)
<ryan_> no dooglus i didnt, should i now? and i dont know if its possible or not =)
<ruairi> Shadowpillar : should be, tried their website?
<dooglus> ryan_: yes, do it now
<ryan_> ok
<dooglus> ryan_: and then try mounting the NTFS partition, using this command: "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /media/ntfs"
<constantine_xvi> can you (and how do you) change the resolution of the boot screen and consoles?
<ryan_> is there some kind of mouse-clickcommand to copy text? i thought i saw a buddy doing it the other day.
<dooglus> ryan_: there's the 'edit' menu in gnome-terminal
<Shadowpillar> "NVIDIA and ATI graphics card drivers, Acrobat Reader, Opera, Real Player, Macromedia Flash Player and perhaps a few other pieces of software. Of these, only NVIDIA and ATI have made an effort to build 64-bit editions of their drivers (the ATI driver is currently in beta testing)."
<eric> I get the following error when starting mozilla-firefox :
<calamari> ryan_: middle mouse button
<eric> plugin_get_value 1
<eric> plugin_get_value 2
<eric> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<eric> System error?:: No such file or directory
<calamari> ryan_: to paste that is
<eric> Anyone got any clues, sorry i'm new to linux
<Arv3n> dont copy and paste.
<dooglus> calamari: he said 'copy', not 'paste'.  right :)
<ryan_> k, thx calamari
<mustard5> linkd, are you trying to fsck a mounted disk?
<Arv3n> use the pastebin.nl thing. O_O
<eric> oh my bad sorry
<ryan_> ok dooglus i ran both commands
<Arv3n> lol.
<dooglus> ryan_: now "cd /media/ntfs" and "ls".
<Arv3n> dont worry, i do it all the time on accident. XD
<calamari> dooglus: regardless that's what he wanted :)
<dooglus> do you see your windows stuff?
<dooglus> I can't believe I'm talking to a fried squid
<ryan_> it says permission denied
<calamari> dooglus: lol
<florian_> hoi
<calamari> or a star wars fan :)
<constantine_xvi> can you (and how do you) change the resolution of the boot screen and consoles?
<linkd> mustard5: no
<BadMackTuck> no, definitely the squid
<linkd> mustard5: it wont mount. that is the problem.
<dooglus> ryan_: oh yes, it would.  unmount it:  "sudo umount /media/ntfs" and remount as yourself:  "sudo -t ntfs -o uid=1000 /dev/hda5 /media/ntfs"
<mustard5> linkd, and runnning fsck on it unmounted is not fixing it?
<ruairi> calamari what about the ctrl-c or ctrl-v keyboard shortcuts, is there a way to make them universa. cause they only seem to work in open office and not everything else!
<calamari> ruairi: they seem to work in all gnome apps for me.. kde too
<cfa> hi any1 have an onboad minipc Atheros A/B/G card and got to work
<linkd> mustard5: thats correct, it errors when i try
<dooglus> ruairi: it's control-shift-c (and v) in gnome-terminal
<gib8> hi can someone help me with vmware? i get following warning: cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wstrict-prototypes" is valid for Ada/C/ObjC but not for C++
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell SAM_theman about w32codecs
<mustard5> linkd, hmmmm... (looking at the error again)
<gib8> and i dont know the meaning of it and why i get it
<constantine_xvi> can you (and how do you) change the resolution of the boot screen and consoles?
<dooglus> ruairi: because control-c and control-v are used by a lot of the programs you might use inside the terminal
<calamari> ruairi: I rarely use them tho.. I prefer the ancient Ctrl-Ins, Shift-Ins, Shift-Del combos
<gib8> can it depends on the kernelversion?
<atrophic> ruairi, try control shift c and control shift v when control c/control v doesn't work
<szehne> has anyone had any luck running half-life 2 with wine?
<mustard5> linkd, what is on that partition?
<linkd> it was previously mounted as /home
<dooglus> ruairi: you can change the shortcuts to anything you like, of course
<linkd> mustard5: which is why the data is important to retrive
<ruairi> dont seem to work for me when trying to copy command lists out of the help files into the terminal
<ryan_> dooglus: it gave me an error, should i paste bin it?
<dooglus> ryan_: sure
<ryan_> dooglus: says illegal option "-t"
<mustard5> linkd, and what is the command you are using to mount it?
<calamari> ruairi: for the terminal I usually middle click to paste.. dunno, sorry
<constantine_xvi> no personal XP with HL2, but a friend of mine got it running faster than winxp
<dooglus> ryan_: oh yes, it would.  remount as yourself:  "sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000 /dev/hda5 /media/ntfs"
<dooglus> ryan_: I missed out the 'mount' command!
<linkd> mustard5: it was originally failing at boot when it was trying to do /etc/fstab. i have subsquently try mount -a, and mount /dev/hda4
<ruairi> cheers, that's several options
<ryan_> dooglus: k, now run the previous
<ryan_> ?
<cfa> any1 now anything about Atheros minipc card and ndiswrapper, WPA
<dooglus> yup
<mustard5> linkd, I'm at the stage where I would only be guessing what to do really
<dooglus> ryan_: "cd /media/ntfs" takes you to the directory
<ryan_> oh nice
<dooglus> ryan_: and "ls" lists the contents
<ryan_> dooglus: it has all my files listed =P
<linkd> mustard5: thats ok, any input might help resolve this
<dooglus> ryan_: do you see a "windows" directory?
<ryan_> dooglus: yes
<linkd> mustard5: throw in any ideas u have!
<inesh> Hi all
<ruairi> anyone here able to help with Samba?
<calamari> I see a lot of requests go zooming past because of the amount of traffic in here.. curious if anyone would be interested in me writing some kind of help bot where you log questions, they are reported in the channel, can list them, add comments, etc.. then no requests would be lost
<mustard5> linkd, is there more to the error message?
<mustard5> linkd, can you pastebin it?
<pozdiy> calamari, yes, I would like to see such a bot here
<linkd> mustard5: thats the entire error. the one of boot was about a superblock read failure. but thats it otherwise
<senseiteki> I'm looking to change distros - I'm currently using suse open at the moment, and want to find a distro that handles video better - what kind of codecs are included with ubuntu?
<Sedge> Anyone have issues with their system randomly just hanging for a few split seconds here and there? I'm running Breezy with a P4 2.4c and 2gigs of RAM and I can't figure this out
<linkd> mustard5: i was pointed towards a windows program that is used for recovering linux partitions, let me just try this, seems to be running well at the moment. *fingers crossed*
<mustard5> linkd, k :)
<seife> Hi
<senseiteki> I'm looking to change distros - I'm currently using suse open at the moment, and want to find a distro that handles video better - what kind of codecs are included with ubuntu?
<seife> I need a wlan guru, i cant get my wireless device working.. please help.
<LjL> senseiteki: no codecs for restricted formats
<LjL> !tell senseiteki abut restrictedformats
<LjL> senseiteki: they can be installed, though, of course
<mustard5> senseiteki, proprietory codecs need to be downloaded seperately
<calamari> pozdiy: cool.. mind if I pm?
<pozdiy> are there any usenet groups for Ubuntu?
<cfa> seife i am in the same boat, what chip set are u using and what have u tried so far
<pozdiy> calamari, go ahead
<senseiteki> alright, in your experience, are they easy to get working?
<mustard5> senseiteki, very easy
<ryan_> dooglus: you still there?
<LjL> !tell senseiteki about restrictedformats
<seife> cfa, Intersil Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset, i have tried a lot, hehe.
<nowh34> hey how can i view a file who is in a ./ folder
<nowh34> :S:S
<Cup> hey everyone , i've got a question here , do i have to make the partition empty b4 i install on it ?
<senseiteki> fantastic - thanks - also, should i be downloading the cd iso or the dvd?   what's included on the dvd that's not on the cd?
<cfa> have u installed the latest ndiswrapper and what encrp do u use
<szehne> has anyone ever considered creating a "dashboard"-like application for linux?
<Techie_dude> How would i make xmms my default cd player
<nowh34> hey how can i view a file who is in a ./ folder
<BadMackTuck> LjL: restrictedformats doesnt have info in it about getting wmv's to run, though
<LjL> senseiteki: if you have a fast connection, i suppose the cd will be fine
<mustard5> Cup, from memory, I believe it formats the partition you choose
<LjL> BadMackTuck: well, i don't what has
<rob_p> nowh34:  cat ./filename
<kukAW> http://picasa.hu/1133393718-1011_de4.jpg ;-) :)
<Cup> mustard 5 , i selected the manual partitioning , created a new 20gig partition ... the problem is ... the data on my remaining 60 gig is destroyed
<cfa> seife, is it a card or onboard and do u have the .inf file for it
<BadMackTuck> someone who knows whats up, aka not me, should update that wiki. pretty pretty please
<seife> I dont have the .inf file for it :'(
<senseiteki> LjL: Thanks, i appreciate the help
<USCRyan> mustard5: i dont know what happened to dooglus, could you help me?
<mustard5> USCRyan, what do you need to do now?
<rob_p> nowh34:  If it's a big file, you can do a, "cat ./filename | less" and use the arrow up/down keys to scroll the document.  "q" will quit the less session.
<mustard5> USCRyan, you need to get windows booting?
<USCRyan> mustard5, i was ryan_ that was asking questions a minute ago
<cfa> ah, that would help alot. u can use with the ndiswrapper. is it on a laptop? if yes, is it dual boot. If yes have u check the windows boot for the inf file
<USCRyan> mustard5, yes, he had me mount my drive and my windows directory is there
<Cody`> Can anyone tell me what the current backports url's are?
<seife> cfa, onboard.
<nowh34> rob_p , i want to move the file that  is in a " ./ " folder  , to my desktop
<nowh34> how can i do?
<redondos> nowh34: move it to ~/Desktop
<nowh34> how can i make it?
<redondos> mv ./file ~/Desktop
<dooglus> USCRyan: yes.
<mustard5> USCRyan, ok..just thinking about how we might go about it
<rob_p> nowh34:  "mv ./filename ~/Desktop/"
<dooglus> USCRyan: I was helping my flatmate find her car keys!
<nowh34> ok thanks
<redondos> np, nowh34
<USCRyan> dooglus, np haha i figured you had to go for one reason or another =)
<cfa> seife, can u answer the rest of my questions
<mustard5> dooglus, ok..I don't have much idea how to get his grub working, so I might leave it to you :)
<pozdiy> any newsgroups dedicated to Ubuntu in existance?
<dooglus> USCRyan: can you pastebin the whole of your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<rraajj> Hi! Can I upgrade from KDE 3.4 to 3.5 using the package manager?
<ardchoille> Anyone good with bash? I can't figure what  am doig wrong: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ZQil6c54.html
<dooglus> mustard5: I only used grub for the first time last week.  I usually use lilo
<ruairi> Im off folks
<ruairi> quit
<ruairi> #wuit
<mustard5> Cup, so how did you want to proceed then?
<USCRyan> dooglus, how do i get it to list that?
<dooglus> USCRyan: I downloaded a little script from the pastebin site.
<marc_> help i need write in ntfs hd
<huhmz> Whats happened to /etc/ld.so.conf? where can i specify lib paths?
<cfa> seife u there
<dooglus> USCRyan: in the terminal, type this:
<seife> cfa, read private msg
<marc_> help i need write in ntfs hdd
<dooglus> "cd; wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin; chmod 755 pastebin"
<digg> Uh Oh!
<ctcecil> I got PuTTY to work on Windows XP home if anyone needs to know how
<mustard5> marc_, thats not something that in a general sense linux can do
<cfa> what priv message
* digg just screwed up his partition table
<seife> yes its a laptop, i dont have windows here, so i cant check
<marc_> :( ok
<marc_> thx
<USCRyan> dooglus, done
<ctcecil> digg: just did that earlier today, heh
<mustard5> marc_, there are programs that can write to ntfs, but they are experimental
<marc_> ok
<dooglus> USCRyan: then you can "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | ~/pastebin"
<ompaul> huhmz, all that is in mine is /usr/lib/GNUstep/System/Library/Libraries
<digg> ctcecil: well, fdisk reads it , but parted doesnt
<dooglus> USCRyan: and that will paste the file for you
<digg> ctcecil: same ?
<dooglus> USCRyan: I see it
<USCRyan> dooglus, alright
<mustard5> marc_, but using just default linux...the answer is no...you can't write to ntfs...so you need to write to a vfat partition then transfer from the vfat to ntfs in windows
<dooglus> USCRyan: I also see that you don't have anything in there for booting windows...
<ctcecil> digg: no well i didnt really screw up my partition table i installed ubuntu on a diff box so i decided to do without dual boot and messed everything all upand had to fix it with WINDOWS recovery console :-[
<Techie_dude> how would i make xmms my default cd player
<cfa> seife, ok, so no win boot. sorry i can help u if u had the win boot, but i think onboard minipc have problems, so i guess we both must wait
<dooglus> USCRyan: I don't use grub here, so I can't tell what the windows bit should look like.  Hopefully someone else can help you.  You need to add a few lines to the end.  Although, since your Windows is in an extended partition, I don't even know if it's bootable.
<cfa> seife, do u have a wlan card, i got that to work
<seife> no, just the shit that comes with the laptop
<pozdiy> I need a GUI newsreader, able to customise message headers for me (e.g. X-no-archive: yes), any suggestions?
<cfa> what kind of laptop
<tru64> hi
<USCRyan> dooglus, thanks for your help, i have one last question
<tru64> i need help please
<cfa> is it in the laptop list on the ubuntu site
<USCRyan> dooglus, is it possible to get all of my media files from that partition, back them up, and then i could just format and start over with fresh installs?
<dooglus> please, someone, anyone who dual-boots windows and ubuntu using grub - pastebin a copy of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tru64> is no op in here?
<ompaul> tru64, if you don't tell people what it is you want to know they won't know what it is they should tell you, its kinda a too way street :-)
<dooglus> USCRyan: sure.
<USCRyan> lol
<SAM_theman> why is xine soo choppy?
<tru64> ok
<seife> cfa, hp pavilion ze5300
<ompaul> tru64, s/too/two
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell SAM_theman about dma
<steigweis> ff 1.5 is way faster than the 1.0 - and there is a new google toolbar - its great!
<USCRyan> dooglus, do you know of a good tutorial on a forum or anything that could teach me the basics of navigating the terminal? ex: how to move, delte, create directorys, open media files, install tar.gz's, ect
<thrice`> steigweis, where did you grab it from?
<dooglus> USCRyan: you can use the ubuntu gui to drag and drop files from /media/ntfs into your home
<cfa> my is not, i have a Fujitsu T4020D and it is not on the list
<steigweis> the toolbar?
<steigweis> 1.5 is out now
<cfa> have u checked the list
<steigweis>  on the firefox-site
<dooglus> USCRyan: I don't.  I learned all that stuff 20 years ago :)
<USCRyan> dooglus, hah, i was born 20 years ago ;)
<cfa> dooglus, i have a dual boot
<linkd> mustard5: if your curious, the original program i found teased u. it detected ur drive and ur filesystem (which is great cuz i know its not totally fucked) but wouldnt let u actually recover them unless you paid! :(. so i googled and found another one, called R-Linux. i recommand this program if you ever have a working windows system and need to recover linux FS. it does the same as the other one (Phoenix Linux) but is free!
<dooglus> USCRyan: first, "man" will show you the manual page for any command.  so "man sudo" to find out what "sudo" does, etc.
<linkd> mustard5: so im happy :D
<mustard5> dooglus, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5253
<Coweater> USCRyan: man intro
<dooglus> USCRyan: then: move = "mv", copy = "cp", remove = "rm", install tar files = "tar xf <tar file>", make dir = "mkdir", remove dir = "rmdir", ...
<mustard5> linkd, well done :)
<seife> cfa, what list?
<mustard5> linkd, I'll try to remember that one
<pozdiy> I currently use NAutilus to navigate Windows network using Samba, is there any other GUI filamanager (I'd prefer 2 panel one, FileRunner like) wich would allow me to connect to windows network?
<linkd> mustard5: yea. its weird how... windows actually saved linux's ass this time
<USCRyan> coweater, thanks ill check that out
<cfa> seife, go to ubuntu support, then search laptop
<mustard5> dooglus, I was trying to reinstall windows yesterday, to my grub menu.lst is set up for windows..but I formatted the partition incorrectly so its not currently working
<cfa> the website
<mustard5> linkd, hehe
<ompaul> !tell tru64 about ask
<tru64> ok
<ompaul> tru64, the bot for the channel just sent you a message
<tru64> oh let me read that
<w|ng> Hey guys
<USCRyan> dooglus, i will just backup all my files and start from new, so heres my last question for now....is it possible to dual boot off one hard drive? its a 40gig, and if so what kind of partition should i do.
<sethk> USCRyan, of course, that's the typical way you do it
<sethk> USCRyan, I have windows and linux dual booting on a 40 gig drive
<erisco> is there any way to check your motherboard model with the terminal?
<seife> cfa, where ;o
<seife> :(
<USCRyan> sethk, thanks, i was just confused because he said i have it on an "extended partition" and windows might not boot off that?
<sorush20> guys I need some help with partitioning tool..
<sethk> USCRyan, that's possibly true.  How did windows get onto an extended partition?
<pozdiy> USCRyan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<erisco> and i heard there was certain speeds a motherboard could run a graphics card at, is this true?
<sorush20> I have a /hda1 55gb and I have deleted all other partitions
<sethk> USCRyan, windows is extremely bitchy about booting
<dooglus> USCRyan: you could try this:  "wget -O- http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/grub-win.txt | sudo tee -a /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<USCRyan> setk, i didnt pay much attention when i installed linux =)
<w|ng> Does anyone know nokia 770?
<sethk> USCRyan, still, if you install windows first, it won't be on an extended partition
<navarone> erisco> you may mean overclocking...and if you attempt and do not cool hardware properly you may fry puter
<nikcom> heya peoples
<sorush20> I have repartitioned and reinstalled to a new empty partition on the hard disk but I keep getting grub 15 boot error can anyone help please?
<mustard5> welcome nikcom
<seife> cfa, ?
<USCRyan> sethk, well, before i installed linux, it was showing that i had two different installs of windows going on
<nikcom> ive just installed ubuntu 5.10 3 times, and once i log in, the whole system just stops
<nikcom> driving me crazy
<ompaul> w|ng, lots of us know it but I doubt if anyone has seen one other than on the nokia site
<USCRyan> setk, but they both worked, i just got in the habbit of using the previous, somewhere along the road i must have tried to reinstall it on the other partition
<mustard5> sorush20, I'm just looking up what error 15 is
<SAM_theman> why can't i hear any sound in foxnews???
<cfa> seife, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//LaptopTestingTeam/view?searchterm=laptops
<sethk> USCRyan, two installs of windows, or just two partitions used by windows?
<ompaul> !tell SAM_theman about restricted
<sorush20> mustard5: I think its to do with not being able to find the map etc..
<ompaul> SAM_theman, have a look at the message from ubotu the channel bot it may be of use to you
<majyk> can somebody recommend a USB wireless card that works with Linux?
<mustard5> sorush20, it says its a file not found error
<USCRyan> sethk, two installs, whenever i would boot up it would ask me to choose which OS, and it would list windows xp twice =) loading one would have totaly different settings than the other
<cfa> BBL
<erisco> navarone, for for example if my motherboard runs at a x8, and the graphics card is built for x4, i am risking to overheat my card?
<mustard5> sorush20, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<spikebike> no
<spikebike> erisco should be fine
<USCRyan> dooglus, i ran that script, did it overwrite my old menu.lst?
<navarone> erisco> are you talking the agp?
<erisco> navarone, yes
<navarone> erisco> no...that's okay...the motherboard will go at appropriate speed
<erisco> navarone, i am running a 16MB and i seriously want to get a 256MB
<dooglus> USCRyan: it should have appended to it.
<bluefox83> any of you folks ahd a problem with the breezy opera?
<bluefox83> *had
<erisco> navarone, so where do these overheating problems occur?
<dooglus> USCRyan: you could pastebin it again, so I can look.  or you could look for yourself: "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<bluefox83> besides the fact that it sucks i mean >.>
<navarone> erisco> I misunderstood. I thought you were trying to change setting to get speed boost in processor
<digg> does anyone know what "Error: Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition" means... in parted
<anavim> bluefox83, no, just that  :D
<dooglus> my laptop overheats and shuts down when running ubuntu.  it doesn't when it runs mandriva or windows.
<USCRyan> dooglus, yes, its added
<ompaul> mustard5, one thing to look at is !grub :-)
<bluefox83> anavim, lol
<erisco> navarone, okay. so no issues with clocking and the graphics card then? if i have a x4 motherboard and i have a x8 graphics card, would i not only take advantage of half the card's power?
<lightbright> navarone: hello :)  great to see you
<dooglus> USCRyan: I don't know if hd(0,4) is the right way to specify your /dev/hda5 windows partition, what with it being an extended partition and all.  you can try rebooting and see what happens when you chose the new 4th grub menuy entry
<spikebike> eric 1/2 the bandwidth to the video card
<spikebike> but that is not usually the bottleneck
<nikcom> gggrrrr, ubuntu 5.10 is buggy as
<spikebike> should be fine
<USCRyan> dooglus, alright i will try that now
<majyk> anyone successfully using a USB wireless card in Ubuntu?
<USCRyan> setk, brb
<lightbright> nikcom: what bugs?
<navarone> erisco> I don't see a prob...card will simply run at lower speed...downshift as it were
<navarone> hi lightbright
<nikcom> well i just done a fresh install, coz gentoo was driving me crazy, and when i log in, gnome doesnt even load up
<nikcom> the whole system just stops
<lightbright> nikcom: how can it be a bug when it works for thousands of others?
<erisco> spikebike, navarone, yes alright. my point was i don't exactly want to waste the money buying something more than my system can use...
<nikcom> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96723
<nikcom> like that forum
<dooglus> majyk: I did once.  but in my experience wireless is a pain.
<navarone> nikcom> can you press ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal and log in?
<nikcom> nope
<nikcom> it wont let me
<erisco> spikebike, navarone, is there a way to check the clocking speed?
<mustard5> ompaul, I'm being lazy  atm...I should fix it I suppose :)
<Seveas> nikcom, 1) check whether 'lo' is up and 'esd' is running
<wathson> hello
<erisco> spikebike, navarone, i am having trouble finding a model number
<spikebike> ersco it's not a waste, it's very hard to notice the difference, it's mostly marketing
<nikcom> and if i click session, a white box comes up and i cant click anything
<spikebike> nvidia?
<erisco> spikebike, navarone, i fear it may be on the backside of the motherboard
<navarone> erisco...waht motherboard you have?
<nikcom> i cant Seveas
<nikcom> i cant get into a terminal
<erisco> spikebike, navarone, it is a compaq board, but i cannot locate a model number yet
<Seveas> nikcom, ah, it froze that bad?
<nikcom> yepe
<Seveas> no <ctrl><alt><f1>?
<nikcom> driving me crazy
<nikcom> lol
<nikcom> nope
<nikcom> i swear
<navarone> erisco> try system/admin/device manager and see if it gives any clues
<pozdiy> what is a key combination to change a screen resolution on the fly under X.org?
<Seveas> ah well, too late for me to try helping, gotta go to bed :)
<nikcom> um ctrl alt - and + i think
<erisco> navarone, of course i accidently click on my firefox launcher.... sigh
<pozdiy> let's try...
<phiqtion> nalioth: flash isn't working
<pozdiy> nickrud, does not work
<navarone> erisco...if it works then we needn't worry about browsing anyway ;)
<pozdiy> nikcom, does not work
<nikcom> ggrrr, im gonna have to download an older version and update it then
<nowh34> how can i convert a .avi file to a .vcd file?1?!
<nikcom> you have to have it enabled in your config
<seife> I need a wlan guru, i cant get my wireless device working.. please help.
<nowh34> its dificult?
<nikcom> like all the other sizes your hardware can support
<phiqtion> Can somebody help me? i recently downloaded flash thru apt-get but firefox isn't recognizing it
<erisco> navarone, ah well shouldn't have closed the browser, i picked up the model on the agp
<alilou> hi every one what is the module assistance name you use in ubuntu...also how would you install ipw2200 driver using apt, would you have to add contrib & non free in the source list? thanks
<mustard5> phiqtion, let me check something....brb
<nickv111> Hello.
<nickv111> What's the best way to get mythtv on ubuntu for PPC?
<mustard5> phiqtion, did read the guide at the wiki at all?
<phiqtion> mustard5: yes
<zcat> I know that nobody likes grammar nazis, but in the About Ubuntu doc, shouldn't the comma be a semicolon for this sentence: "Ubuntu receives free security updates for 18 months after release, some versions are supported for even longer."
<nowh34> how can i convert a .avi file to a .vcd file?1?!
<zcat> yes... I dropped into this channel just to say that. Running Ubuntu in vmware.
<dooglus> zcat: yes, it should
<ryan_> doolgus, it gave an error saying wrong type of partition -- so on to the formatting!
<tyler_165> For some reason, after unpacking FF1.5 in /opt/, I get an error when I do /opt/firefox/firefox  anyone know why? Or have some knowledge?
<ryan_> dooglus, what program should i use to burn cds?
<dooglus> ryan_: you might want to back up everything first :)
<guru54_> does gcc come installed by default on ubuntu5.10?
<nikcom> since 5.10 doesnt work, does anyone know what i should go for next???
<dooglus> ryan_: k3b is good
<Sneaky_Bastard> guru: you have to install it
<Sneaky_Bastard> but it's on the CDE
<dooglus> ryan_: but it uses the KDE libraries.
<ryan_> dooglus, will it matter if i install windows or ubuntu first after the format?
<guru54_> Sneaky_Bastard, the libs are installed though correct?
<nowh34> how can i convert a .avi file to a .vcd file?1?!
<SAM_theman> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<ompaul> guru54_, no >> sudo apt-get install build-essential <<will sort that out for you
<shaltrc> hi
<guru54_> ompaul, dailup, was hopeing it at least had the libs
<nikcom> which is the most stable of hoarty warty and breezy?
<mwe> ryan_: you'll get some (fixable) problems if you install windows after linux
<dooglus> ryan_: it's best to do windows first, or windows will overwrite grub
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How do I make a sym link?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> like /dev/modem
<pozdiy> any other GUI for samba-client except NAutilus?
<ompaul> guru54_, it is on the CD afik
<erisco> navarone, alright i found it runs about 125-160 MHz
<Biscuitian_Warhe> That points to another /dev thing
<erisco> navarone, so I might be looking for a 128MB?
<dooglus> Biscuitian_Warhe: "ln -s /dev/something /dev/modem"
<dooglus> Biscuitian_Warhe: although, for messing with /dev it's best to write a udev rule
<dooglus> Biscuitian_Warhe: otherwise you'll be re-making the link every time you reboot
<erisco> navarone, does that make any sense?
<mustard5> phiqtion, so what do you get when type about:plugins in the address bar of firefox?
<ryan_> dooglus, well i just realized i dont have a xp cd offhand, so i guess ill just go ubuntu only for now -- at least it will force me to learn linux quicker ;)
<navarone> erisco> if you want a vidcard  for a 4x agp motherboard..get it and whatevr amount of memory you can afford
<pdani_> hi
<tyler_165> Anyone know anything about installing FireFox1.5??
<nowh34> how can i convert a .avi file to a .vcd file?1?!
<dooglus> ryan_: fair enough.
<dooglus> ryan_: there's help here if you get stuck
<pdani_> if i wrote a multisession cd, how can i grab the sessions one-by-one to iso-files?
<erisco> navarone, i have no clue what my motherboard runs at
<ompaul> guru54_, it is on the CD I just checked
<ryan_> dooglus, should i go with k3b? the only thing i know about KDE is that its another GUI, i think.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> dooglus: How do I make a udev rule?
<dooglus> ryan_: you could try gnome-baker or whatever it's called.
<navarone> erisco> you just have to find out whether your motherboard has a agp slot that is 4x or 8x and buy yhte appropriate model
<tyler_165> If I install a new program (Eclipse in my case), where in my HD should I put it so that it will show up under Applications?
<adam__> hello
<ompaul> ryan_, have a look at nautilus it works
<dooglus> Biscuitian_Warhe: good question.  I did one recently for an ALPS touchpad, but I don't remember details.
<ryan_> ompaul, thanks
<nikcom> i found a solution to the log in problem
<dooglus> Biscuitian_Warhe: I found it on the ubuntuforums site
<nikcom> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/379843
<erisco> navarone, ah ah, alright i think i can get this
<nikcom> if anyone else comes in asking
<nikcom> thanks guys cyas
<erisco> navarone, i don't want the MHz
<erisco> navarone, i think i found it
<guru54_> ompaul, how do i get it off the cd without changing my sources?
<navarone> erisco...in the device listing the motherboard name...find and googele...you should then find if it is agp 4x or 8x
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell SAM_theman about mplayer
<erisco> navarone, i got it, there are several 845 models but i looked at them all and they all rune x1 x2 and x4, but not x8
<ryan_> ompaul, should that already be installed?
<erisco> navarone, so i am looking for a x4 graphics card
<navarone> erisco...then buy the 4x card
<mwe> SAM_theman: using /msg ubotu foobar will tell you too without everyone seeing your query
<erisco> navarone, and the graphics card normally has a listing of it's speed?
<adam__> hello, I have a problem with XMMS with stream-playing
<navarone> erisco...if you mean the box...yes
<adam__> can anyone help me?
<ompaul> guru54_, put in the CD and wait for the gui to pop up then get yourself a terminal cded to the directory (pool/main/b/buildessential) and dpkg -i package_name
<ryan_> hm
<ompaul> ryan_, yes
<erisco> navarone, and so i am just looking for AGP X4? just making sure
<guru54_> thx ompaul
<ompaul> guru54_, you say guru54_ so I think you can follow that :-)
<dooglus> Biscuitian_Warhe: read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=466023&postcount=50 - it's about udev rules for ALPS touchpads, but might help you
<adam__> ryan_, can I get you on privat chat?
<ompaul> right I gotta split
<navarone> erisco...yes...I would try a nvidia product. I have an Asus one...it uses nvidia chip
<pdani_> any idea?
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~$ firefox
<SAM_theman> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<SAM_theman> System error?:: Success
<SAM_theman> wtf
<erisco> navarone, linus supports all of the nvidia cards no?
<SAM_theman> i just added java
<erisco> navarone, linux rather
<cafuego> erisco: Perhaps not the latest LATEST ones.
<navarone> erisco...it varies I think...but most newer models and supported. I have an Asus V8200
<erisco> cafuego, but my chances of picking up the wrong card is limited i hope
<cafuego> erisco: After a new kernel release, styuff may change and nvidia always takes a week or two to catch up.
<cam> can someone recommend a good web-page editing program (i've been using vim but i'm reallly kind of sick of doing this by hand... was thinking of something that combined some wysywig-lard to the text-editing methods)
<cafuego> erisco: Well, pick one, aks here and more likely than not someone else has one too, and can tell you if it works :-)
<erisco> navarone, cafuego,  it depends on what is available in my area, which is limited.
<blanky> anyone here have kubuntu-desktop installed
<navarone> erisco> where are you?
<cafuego> erisco: Are you after an AGP card or a PCIe one?
<erisco> navarone, cafuego, is there not a list of supported cards?
<mwe> I believe the nvidia driver works with new cards as well
<dooglus> blanky: I tried it, but it sucked, so I removed it again.  #kubuntu might be a good place to ask, too
<erisco> navarone, in a village far, far away. no joke, our settlement classifies as a village. scary isn't it?
<erisco> cafuego, AGP
<cafuego> erisco: Then any nvidia card will work.
<erisco> cafuego, i trust your judgement =)
<erisco> navarone, cafuego, thanks for all your help
<cafuego> erisco: I hear reports that the 5500 range is cheap and works well :-)
* cafuego has a 5700, which is just dandy
<erisco> cafuego 5500 range? wow
<erisco> cafuego dont exactly need anything that large... i need a AGP x4
<erisco> cafuego, would i find this support on newer card ya think?
<erisco> cafuego, or are they way beyond that?
<cafuego> They'll probably do 2X, 4X and 8X.
<navarone> erisco> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/video.html
<bluefox83> i have a 5500 fx OC, i can run doom3 on medium graphics level just peachy (doesn't hurt that i have a gig of ram either..)
<admrl> can anyone help me uninstall a program i installed from source
<admrl> well uninstall the spca5xx drivers
<phiqtion> Can somebody help me? i recently downloaded flash thru apt-get but firefox isn't recognizing it
<WildPenguin> admrl, 'make uninstall'?
<cafuego> admrl: Doubtful. Check what got installed and remove all files by hand. Do not kmake the same mistake twice. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<admrl> i will try both
<ryan_> dooglus, i cant seem to find that other partition folder now? did i have to save it somehow when i rebooted?
<blanky> is anyone here running kubuntu-desktop or do you have it installed
<cafuego> admrl: you MIGHT be able to re-install over the top via 'checkinstll' then remove the package.
<blanky> dooglus, they're biased
<erisco> navarone, that list is scaring me.... i do not quite understand it
<erisco> navarone, is a chipset like AGP?
<admrl> well im isntalling spca5xx
<admrl> and i want everything gone from the previous go at it
<admrl> ive installed it once
<admrl> and it worked
<admrl> but then it stopped
<erisco> navarone, or is it my specific AGP model?
<admrl> now if i try to use my webcam my computer freezes
<navarone> erisco...it just lists videocards that are recognized and supported by Linux. Go to store and ask for Geforce3 nvidia card and see how much it is. That is what I have...only 64mb memory but gets me thru
<cafuego> navarone: it might be hard to get something that crusty new these days.
<erisco> navarone, 64MB would be absolutely perfect for me
<navarone> erisco> you may be able to get same model with more memory
<erisco> navarone, it is not like i game or anything
<fdelacruz> gudmorning guys
<admrl> cafuego: do you know anything about that..?
<cafuego> erisco: What sort of budget do you have?
<fdelacruz> I try udating my system and stilgot lots of error with the repo an problem with the repo
<erisco> cafuego, well getting the card for $100 or less would be nice
<navarone> cafuego> lol...I paid premium dollar when I got it...a short two and a half years ago
<cafuego> erisco: *nod* that's easily done.
<dooglus> blanky: so are we :)
<cafuego> navarone: Same here for the 5700
<dooglus> ryan_: if you want it to reappear when you boot, you'll need to add a line to /etc/fstab
<blanky> hmm...but I'd rather hear bad news and make good of it than be bombarded with good news
<cafuego> erisco: A 5500fx with 256MB ram should cost under $100
<erisco> cafuego, navarone, do they even still produce 64MB cards or 32MB?
<navarone> cafuego> Would like to try Far Cry too...but it may make ay rig cry
<cafuego> erisco: matrox, maybe ;-)
<navarone> erisco> maybe
<erisco> cafuego, I was looking at a 256MB radeon for $100
<navarone> erisco...buy it
<cafuego> erisco: The problem with radeons is that the drivers for them are written by ATI.
<navarone> what model tho?
<erisco> navarone, not sure... i could check the ad again.
<dooglus> ryan_: sudo bash -c "echo /dev/hda5 /media/ntfs ntfs umask=0,nls=iso8859-1,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0 >> /etc/fstab"
<cafuego> erisco: A 9200 or so would work fine with the free, open drivers. 9600s too these days i think.
<erisco> navarone, if i got a 265MB i don't think I could take full advantage of it
<navarone> nvidia seems to take linux support a little more seriously
<Myk3> is there intel 3d drivers?
<erisco> navarone, i doubt i wuold be using all it's memory
<navarone> erisco...better too much than too little
<blanky> a little, but that doesn't mean it supports it or anything
<erisco> navarone, i guess, and hey it isn't my money lol
<mwe> radeon 9800 and x800 works too
<dooglus> blanky: kubuntu isn't as complete as ubuntu, in my experience.  they don't have anything to tell them when to update their system, for instance
<cafuego> erisco: a 128MB 6200 should cost abpout $100 too
<blanky> yep, i have 9800pro :D
<blanky> dooglus, yeah, maybe soon they'll fix it, hopefully
<Myk3>   and how can i figure out if my vid card supports 3d graphics?
<navarone> erisco> agp card prices will come down. I think pci express is the next big thing
<dooglus> blanky: I'm sure by the release of dapper it'll be all sorted out.
<erisco> navarone, cafuego, i would like a 128MB if they are a lot cheaper, but otherwise I guess I should just get the 256
<cafuego> navarone: As production on those grinds down, the prices will more likely go *up*
<navarone> erisco> you havea  Best Buy close?
<spikebike> anyone know if ubuntu can be installed from the commnand line?
<mwe> dooglus: you can use the gnome auto-update thing in kde as well
<spikebike> i.e. from a working linux box install ubuntu onto a partition
<erisco> navarone, not that i know of
<dooglus> mwe: I wouldn't want to be using both GNOME and KDE apps.  I have limited RAM
<erisco> navarone, staples, wal-mart (lol)
<boss_> anyone know how to install airsnort on ubuntu?
<navarone> erisco> you can go to Staples...got my SB Live there
<erisco> navarone, i could go to some computer shop... few of those
<dooglus> boss_: enable the universe repository and it'll appear in synaptic
<phiqtion> Can somebody help me? i recently downloaded flash thru apt-get but firefox isn't recognizing it
<erisco> navarone, i like staples
<boss_> ok
<erisco> navarone, i want to pick up more ram too, 256 is not cutting it
<mwe> dooglus: I see. I doubt the auto-updater uses a significant amount though, even when run from kde
<boss_> ok
<tyler> Where should I install my programs so that they show up under the Applications area?
<navarone> erisco> I have had no probs with 256
<Cody`> Can anyone tell me what the current backports url's are?
<erisco> navarone, it maxes out all the time, which oddly ends up in my application closing
<SAM_theman> ubuto: tell SAM_theman about nvidia
<dooglus> mwe: it will keep the GTK libraries loaded
<erisco> navarone, well i game, but i just run the online games
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell SAM_theman about nvidia
<dooglus> Cody`: they're on the standard ubuntu mirrors
<boss_> i love Ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 600m
<Myk3> does the intel 855gm card support 3d?
<boss_> 40 gig hdd..
<erisco> navarone, runescape is fun but high detail requires... 300MB ram or something?
<navarone> erisco> I only play halo online in windows...and no bottlenecks
<dooglus> Cody`: deb     http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<boss_> 512 megs of ram
<Cody`> dooglus: ty
<Myk3> satelite 35x-s149 here
<erisco> navarone, windows is nice on ram and hard on memory.... linux is the other way around
<navarone> erisco> what processor you have?
<erisco> navarone, which is good because ram is a lot cheaper
<ericmoritz> does anyone know how to set up a 802.11 ad-hoc network?
<Myk3> 512MB ram - 80GB hd and dual layer dvd burner
<erisco> navarone, intel 1.8
<erisco> navarone, works fine for all my needs
<boss_> cool myk3
<dooglus> phiqtion: install flashplayer-mozilla
<erisco> navarone, my bottlenecks are my video and memory
<Myk3> boos_ yea its cool
<mustard5> phiqtion, what do you get when you type about:plugins in firefox address bar?
<rhoffa> what do you guys use for p2p, i tried amule and hate it,
<Myk3> boss_ yea its cool\
<erisco> navarone, what do you expect for a $400 computer
<dooglus> rhoffa: azureus
<boss_> what are bottlenecks
<SEJeff> rhoffa: gtk-gnutella
<rhoffa> have been reading about apollon, anyone run that?
<SEJeff> rhoffa: limewire
<boss_> ???
<boss_> limewire
<SAM_theman> i am typing nvidia-settings not working!!!!!!!!
<rhoffa> gtk-gnutella is that like gnucleus
<ryan_> dooglus, i did that and nothing happened
<Myk3> SAM- did u install both the files?
<boss_> i would recommend.. if you needed  a starter box.. to go with www.tigerdirect.com
<erisco> rhoffa, is that not the peer to peer client?
<SAM_theman> yup
<erisco> rhoffa, is there a guide on how to use that bloody thing?
<rhoffa> no it is
<rhoffa> gnucleus i use to use for windows
<navarone> rhoffa> I use gtk-gnutella...but I prefer phex   http://phex.kouk.de/download.php
<boss_> you can get a good computer for like 200 bucks
<phiqtion> mustard5: shockwave flash and futuresplash player
<rhoffa> what is phex and if you prefer it why aren tyou using it
<SAM_theman> nevermind no
<boss_> (stay away from the celerons.. 256 K l2 cache)
<SAM_theman> lol
<erisco> navarone, thanks for your help again, i gotta get going.... hours of homework to do
<boss_> what is dapper?
<rhoffa> navarone - what is the different and if you prefer phex why use the other?
<SEJeff> boss_: The development release of ubuntu
<boss_> erisco.. i hear ye
<mustard5> phiqtion, so what part is not working?  as it seems to be installed
<bluefox83> are the ubuntu developers british or something? O.o
<boss_> ah
<boss_> tks SEJeff
<navarone> rhoffa> I am using it...it is basically a nicer gui and frontend for gnutella-gtk...comes in windows and linux flavours...you simply dl linux versiona nd extract into home directory. There is a readme in the new directory with instructions to use
<phiqtion> mustard5: i try accessing a flash presentation on xbox.com and it's telling me to download flash
<boss_> it took me a few days to start to understand where everyting is in linux
<boss_> ...
<seife> Someone help me installing my wireless network please !!!!
<boss_> now.. how to figure out how to install apps from source..
<SEJeff> boss_: Linux isn't really that hard, but it is very different
<AbdulSpiegel> Hi
<boss_> my wireless on my laptop works gr8
<boss_> plug and play with ubuntu
<ericmoritz> seife: what's wrong?
<shaltrc> Any suggestions for Totem alternatives?  Totem doesn't work on my system
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell seife about wireless
<mustard5> phiqtion, so what type of system you running and what kernel?
<AbdulSpiegel> Can someone help me out with getting an FTP program on Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog 5.0.4
<rhoffa> navarone - how do i install it i cant sudo apt-get install phex
<SEJeff> shaltrc: install totem-xine
<K_Dallas> Q: How do i get a decent output from this page? the fonts are like cuniforms :( http://www.bbc.co.uk/persian/
<phiqtion> kernel 10, ubuntu breezy
<SEJeff> shaltrc: That will
<phiqtion> mustard5: kernel 10, ubuntu breezy
<rhoffa> ok the readme
<navarone> rhoffa...look up the screen I pasted addy for download
<AbdulSpiegel> Can someone help me out with getting an FTP program on Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog 5.0.4
<mustard5> phiqtion, 386 machine?
<shaltrc> where do i download totem-xine?
<cin_> Does anyone know how to get firestarter?
<SEJeff> AbdulSpiegel: sudo apt-get install gftp
<robotgeek> AbdulSpiegel: there are several, gftp or you can even use nautilus
<phiqtion> mustard5: yes
<phiqtion> mustard5: pentium M
<rhoffa> navarone - wheres the link
<mustard5> phiqtion, hmmmm...
<navarone> http://phex.kouk.de/download.php
<SEJeff> shaltrc: sudo apt-get install totem-xine or install it through synaptic System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<boss_> i love me!!!
<SEJeff> cin_: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<AbdulSpiegel> umm i went to http://gftp.seul.org/, but i dont know how to run those
<mustard5> phiqtion, is your firefox installed via synaptic or you installed it yourself?
<rhoffa> navarone - will it make me wait like amule, i cant stand that
<robotgeek> AbdulSpiegel: no, i don't do dcc. please ask in here directly
<SEJeff> AbdulSpiegel: Read what I said, use apt-get or synaptic
<phiqtion> mustard5: firefox came with ubuntu...
<AbdulSpiegel> apt-get doesnt work for me
<BadMackTuck> i just found out that i went to school with the girl who won sony's antonia bayle/everquest modeling contest. she's in stuff magazine this month
<mustard5> phiqtion, you've restarted firefox since installing?
<cin_> couldn't find firestarter
<blanky> (I mean to ask you guys) if I install kubuntu-desktop right now, we know how buggy it is, is it possible to upgrade it in the future when newer ones come out
<robotgeek> AbdulSpiegel: no internet connection?
<SEJeff> AbdulSpiegel: no dcc chat
<phiqtion> AbdulSpiegel: try, apt-get update
<BadMackTuck> i proposed to her on the soccer field... im freaked out
<navarone> rhoffa> I have never used amule...but the longest wait is getting your ultrapeer hosts to all connect
<phiqtion> mustard5: of course
<SEJeff> cin_: Enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<cin_> Reading package lists... Done
<SEJeff> cin_: Then you can
<cin_> Building dependency tree... Done
<cin_> E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<cin_> how do I that?
<SEJeff> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<AbdulSpiegel> i have updates, but last time i tried updating it took forever and it kinda secrewed up
<AbdulSpiegel> i just need a way to upload and download programs
<mvg> How do you add to wikipedia?
<AbdulSpiegel> fiiles**
<agnustic> Hello guys
<robotgeek> mvg: wrong place to ask
<boss_> has anyone had a good experience with wine?
<mvg> figures
<mvg> ..
<mvg> sorry
<navarone> boss> I think amny people have...<hic>
<mustard5> phiqtion, ok...its a bit of a mystery really...I'm still thinking about it
<phiqtion> mustard5: it
<SEJeff> mvg: /j #mediawiki
<boss_> is it better than vmware?
<phiqtion> mustard5: it's totally weird. when i access xbox.com it plays a tiny flash presentation of perfect dark zero. but then i click on a xbox360 tour which is made completely out of flash and it says to download.
<rhoffa> navarone i got this error after the readme instructions
<mustard5> phiqtion, so which package di you install?
<shaltrc> New to ubuntu/linux, trying to install totem-xine, getting message: Depends: libxine1c2 (>=1.0.1) but it is not installable
<navarone> rhoffa what error?
<blanky> better than vmware....HAHAHAHA
<rhoffa> navarone - Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from phex.jar
<mustard5> phiqtion, as there are two in the repos
<dooglus> ryan_: it will happen when you boot.  or when you "sudo mount -a"
<agnustic> I have an Ubuntu question regarding its webserver and e-mail. I have set up my Apache webserver and my email daemons. I can send out e-mails and my webserver serves locally. But I cannot receive any e-mails and the webpage doesn't get out on the web. Anyone know how to fix this?
<phiqtion> mustard5: flashplayer-mozilla
<navarone> rhoffa...sorry you need java installed...you have it?
<blanky> how do I remove a directory, force remove it (even if theres things inside it
<dooglus> blanky: "rm -r <dir>"
<mustard5> phiqtion, heh..I hate it when I get all the right answers and it still doesnt work :)
<blanky> thanks i got it
<AbdulSpiegel> Can someone help me out with getting an FTP program on Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog 5.0.4
<blanky> heh
<dooglus> blanky: if the things are owned by other people, "sudo rm -r <dir>"
<rhoffa> navarone - no just apt-get java
<phiqtion> mustard5: it's totally weird. when i access xbox.com it plays a tiny flash presentation of perfect dark zero. but then i click on a xbox360 tour which is made completely out of flash and it says to download.
<rhoffa> ?
<dooglus> blanky: and if you don't want to be prompted about anything: "sudo rm -fr <dir>"
<NCRPrint> When I booted Ubuntu today it said Unexpected Inconsistency, run FSCK manually
<rhoffa> navarone - what the command for java installation
<blanky> thanks
<mustard5> phiqtion, so its partially working
<NCRPrint> It asked for root pw and said, type something to mount manually
<cin_> yo, so where do I go to enable the universal and multiverse repositories?
<blanky> hey what's the differnece between abiword and openoffice writer, they feel the same (exactly)
<boss_> do you hear me now?
<AbdulSpiegel> Can someone help me out with getting an FTP program on Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog 5.0.4
<NCRPrint> Any ideas?
<boss_> sry
<boss_> thought i was disconnected
<navarone> rhoffa go to Add Programs and Internet/More Programs and scroll down to Java...it will enable multiverse repo and install
<phiqtion> mustard5: exactly. go to www.xbox.com and to you're right click where it says "Jump In"
<bernardo> Hello
<agnustic> I guess no one here hosts web servers with Ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> agnustic: I do
<mustard5> phiqtion, going there now....
<mustard5> phiqtion, I'm on dialup so it might take a bit
<phiqtion> mustard5: tell me if it loads for you. and notice how the perfect dark animation loads up perfectly
<rhoffa> navarone - java web start?
<phiqtion> mustard5: no problem bro
<dooglus> AbdulSpiegel: client or server?
<K_Dallas> Q: How do i get a decent output from this page? the fonts are like cuniforms :( http://www.bbc.co.uk/persian/ (tried to install all the pertinent fonts i have found)
<HrdwrBoB> agnustic: and your need to work out your problem better
<boss_> no
<boss_> but that would be interesting
<HrdwrBoB> agnustic: some sort of error mesage coul be good
<dducko> I need to rerun Grub,  but am unable to boot into Ubuntu (installed Windows)  Any pointers on doing this? I have  few livel cds,  Knoppix, Whax, Gentoo
<boss_> hmm
<AbdulSpiegel> dooglus: client i quess, i just want to upload and download stuff to my website
<navarone> rhoffa...yes
<dooglus> AbdulSpiegel: you get command line "ftp" program with hoary
<bob832> blanky:  abiword is a stand along word processor that is "well suited for older hardware"
<boss_> i h8 dialup
<boss_> it blows
<boss_> although.. since switching to linux.. it's speed has increased
<AbdulSpiegel> i know
<mustard5> phiqtion, heh..my browser has locked up so far.....
<rhoffa> thanks navarone
<blanky> bob832, oh lol
<phiqtion> mustard5: what do you mean
<opnsrc> Who took this nick?
<AbdulSpiegel> dooglus: but its hard to follow and it wont ask for my username or pass so i cant really do anything
<navarone> rhoffa> you may want to rename the phex folder to siimply phex as well cos you have to type it in to start...lol
<AbdulSpiegel> dooglus: i also dont know how to change folder, im new at linux
<opnsrc> IT says this nick is owned by someone else. I alwayse used it and it never said that before until now
<phiqtion> mustard5: im gonna go eat something
<rhoffa> navarone - still not working
<rhoffa> same error
<zodium> Anyone know of a good, paid ircd shell host?
<mustard5> phiqtion, my browser has totally locked up...I can't even get it to maximize or minimise and its frozen
<mustard5> phiqtion, k
<opnsrc> Anywho, does anyone know how I can fix the problem?] 
<Fujitsu> mustard5: Standard Breezy Firefox?
<robotgeek> opnsrc: /msg nickserv identify <your password>
<oshox> Okay, I've just finished my first ubuntu install. So far, I like it.
<mustard5> Fujitsu, yep
<Fujitsu> Breezy's Firefox has rather nasty memory leaks.
<opnsrc> No, not that
<opnsrc> the Ubuntu password
<rhoffa> navarone Unable to access jarfile phex.jar
<opnsrc> I think I never registered it. I used to use it a lot and then someone else registered it
<cin_> ok,  anyone know of good spyware checkers?
<navarone> rhoffa> what command you type in terminal?
<opnsrc> I should have actually
<opnsrc> It's a good nick, now someone took it from me
<rhoffa> java -jar phex.jar
<opnsrc> :(
<mustard5> Fujitsu, I'm troubleshooting an issue with phiqtion with flash and firefox
<boss_> mustard5: may i recommend rebooting KDe of Gnome.. whatever you might have
<navarone> rhoffa...ar you in the h9ome directory?
<rhoffa> ?
<navarone> rhoffa> in terminal type cd and enter
<oshox> How can I play mp3's? Neither XMMS or rythmbox will.
<boss_> where can i register my nick?
<mustard5> boss_, I've just killed firefox process
<opnsrc> Anywho, with Ubuntu when I boot it says Inconsistency found, run FSCK manually
<rhoffa> navarone - did that
<Siph0n> hey, if i get a msg saying sound is busy, how do i stop it so i will get sound in my game? :)
<rhoffa> still wont work
<Siph0n> im getting this msg: open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<Siph0n> ....
<snowowl> Has anyone configured any thin clients
<opnsrc> and it asks for the root pw and says, type mount something to mound root in read write mode
<snowowl> networks?
<boss_> mustard5: ok
<navarone> rhoffa> you need to type this  cd /home/<user>/phex  <enter> and then command to start phex
<ryan_> *question* im trying to install qtella, this is my first time trying to install anything on linux, im in the tar.gz directory and i ran ./configure, it gave me an error saying i have no c compiler to create an executeable
<robotgeek> Siph0n: losf /dev/dsp ?
<boss_> , did that fix anyting?
<navarone> rhoffa> assuming you changed folder to "phex"
<rhoffa> navarone i still didnt install i dont think from the .jar
<robotgeek> ryan_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rhoffa> do i have to do that with the java command
<rhoffa> yes i did
<snowowl> Has anyone configured any thin clients
<Siph0n> losf not a command? sorry robotgeek im not good with commands...
<seife> I need a wlan guru, i need urgent help
<robotgeek> Siph0n: lsof
<boss_> i have an airsnort tar.gz and i can't install it
<ryan_> robotgeek, thanks would you mind explaining what exactly thats doing? im very new to this =)
<mustard5> phiqtion, ok..I got it loading now....
<navarone> rhoffa...did you extract the zip contents to hoem directory?
<robotgeek> ryan_: that will install gcc and other stuff required to compile anything
<boss_> it's saying error: c compiler cannot create executables
<boss_> wat's up seife?
<opnsrc> (Ubuntu is on my other computer)
<rhoffa> navarone got it
<seife> man i just cant get wireless internet
<rhoffa> now i have to type that command everytime to open it?
<navarone> rhoffa is it running?
<rhoffa> yes
<ryan_> robotgeek, thanks
<seife> i have been trying to solve this like for a week
<navarone> rhoffa> okay the terminal you gave command in will stay opent ill you close phex
<builder> I set my colorscheme for Vim (on Ubuntu) but only the line numbers took the color. THe background is still all white and the text is still all black. How do I get the colorscheme to work right?
<phiqtion> mustard5: what system u on?
<navarone> rhoffa> now set up your folders for downloads and sharing
<mustard5> phiqtion, breezy 386 kernel
<navarone> rhoffa> you may need to fiddle with the connections setup...I use 4 ultrpeers to connect to and leave the rest at 32 and 32 in Gnutella net screen
<rhoffa> and if i close the terminal so does the program.. haha i jsut figured out
<phiqtion> mustard6: tell me what you get when you type about:plugins
<cagapozo> hello
<cagapozo> Hello all.  Just installed Kubuntu but cannot play midi.  I have SBLive.  Any help will be appreciated, thanks in advance
<bob832> so whats the "secure" way to setup ssh compared to the setup described in the starter guide?
<navarone> rhoffa> I use phex mostly cos I cannot for the life of me figure out filters in gtk-gnutella...lol
<spikebike> bob um the started guide is somehow not secure?
<mustard5> phiqtion, flashplugin and futuresplash
<rhoffa> haha navarone - do i need to open ports for my firewall
<bob832> in the index, for the link for ssh, it has in parenthesis not secure
<seife> boss_, ?
<phiqtion> mustard5: this sucks :(
<navarone> trhoffa> you can start searching as soona sone ultrapeer connect and you see your ip at the left...but wait for all to connect for better search results
<mustard5> phiqtion, well its locked up my browser once...then when I click on Jump In my browser crashed
<navarone> rhoffa> no
<bob832> oops my mistake, looked at the wrong one
<bob832> :-/
<rhoffa> ok
<mustard5> phiqtion, I'm thinking its a problem with the site
<spikebike> a hole in the wall ;-)
<spikebike> oops
<rhoffa> so it is running and it automatically connects to servers as well
<navarone> rhoffa> also I find clicking the GWebcache button can help as well
<seife> I need a wlan guru, i need urgent help
<navarone> rhoffa> you can set it to auto connect or do it manually
<holycow> http://www.tecspy.com/blogs/loveslugradio/2005/11/  <-- hehe
<mustard5> phiqtion, is there sound in the flash animation..cause I am on skype atm too
<rhoffa> whers the gwebcache button and whats it do
<blanky> I'd give anything for faster rendering of windows, i have a good system too...
<tj_is_cool> what is that sources.list maker?
<blanky> my windows lag when I drag them on top of other windows
<navarone> rhoffa> I usually change appearance as well...but the change doesn't stay if you shut down...not a big deal
<lsuactiafner> blanky : fluxbox
<DrBair> blanky:  what video card do you have?
<lsuactiafner> or my favourite, blackbox
<navarone> rhoffa...the chache button is on Gnuteelanet tab...close to bottom right
<blanky> guys: I want GNOME
<blanky> DrBair, I have an ATI 9800 PRO 128mb, drivers working
<navarone> rhoffa> Sometimes it is active and you can click it
<z0rz> What's the package to install the compiling essentials?
<z0rz> I forgot the name
<seife> I need a wlan guru, i need urgent help
<phiqtion> mustard5: yes, there is sound
<navarone> zorz>build0essentials
<rhoffa> it seems to be running really sluggish, whiting out and stuff
<mustard5> z0rz, build-essential
<z0rz> thanks nava and mustard
<blanky> guys, when I install xfce or fluxbox, do I need to install their ubuntu stuff, like xubuntu-desktop
<navarone> my typing is getting worse
<DrBair> blanky:  does glxinfo confirm that you are in direct rendering mode (not that I think it should slow it down that bad in 2d otherwise)
<towsheba> Does any one here know how to restore window makers defualt menu
<blanky> or just xfce or fluxbox
<agnustic> bbiab
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of a link documenting the following extremly well, 0000:05:0a.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid]  Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
<rhoffa> everytime i minimize this window it takes that program a lil while to let me view what was underneath
<blanky> DrBair, where does it say that, I ran the command
<mustard5> phiqtion, that might be causing me some issues as skype doesnt like sharing sound
<rhoffa> and im on a decent processor too
<blanky> DrBair, yes it is in direct rendering
<navarone> rhoffa> probably cos it is java
<mustard5> phiqtion, see if you can get someone else to test the website in there browser
<lsuactiafner> what raid level is just to increase speed without redunancy?
<DrBair> blanky:  its the 3rd or so line I believe, it says 'direct rendering: '
<phiqtion> mustard5: on windowsxp it runs great
<navarone> rhoffa> I usually move terminal to another workplace as well...keeps you from closing it by accident
<phiqtion> mustard5: on my ex installation of ubuntu it also ran great
<blanky> DrBair, yes it is in direct rendering
<phiqtion> mustard5: i think im missing something
<towsheba> Does any one here know how to restore window makers defualt menu?
<afabian> Anyone know why scummvm and pysol don't have sound when I start them from GNOME's menu, but *not* when I start them from gnome-terminal?
<rhoffa> ok, will a second search replace the old results or a new tab
<mustard5> phiqtion, see it someone else can test it to confirm its a browser issue
<rhoffa> is there a way to clear my search results each time i search instead of a list however knows long
<navarone> rhoffa> If you do multiple searches you must click the one you want to view results. You can right click term ins earch box to stop/restart/close search
<mustard5> phiqtion, skype is eating up all the bandwidth I have atm...and I'm chatting to my girlfriend :)
<phiqtion> mustard5: i understand
<phiqtion> mustard5: thank you
<rhoffa> navarone - oh ok i got it nopw
<rhoffa> \now
<bluefox83> hey, to update grub you typ ein update-grub right?
<navarone> rhoffa> can get confusing with many searches open
<bluefox83> *type in
<rhoffa> yea definatly
<oshox> Okay, how do I access NTFS partitons? I added them in the Disk manager.
<conn> hi, I just installed the DRI snapshots on my system, and it seems to have worked (fixed a specific bug in the r128 driver).. however, the screen refresh is very slow, noticeable when scrolling in Firefox or even irc, can someone help me troubleshoot?
<mrkoje> mustard: how much bandwidth can skype possibly eat up? shouldn't be more then 30kbps
<rhoffa> it kinda sucks you have to type that in everytime to get it to open
<mustard5> Can someone test the flash animation at this site please in firefox on breezy? http://www.xbox.com/en-US/
<navarone> rhoffa>When you do search you can go to filters and enter text to look for or use drop down to specify file type and then press filter to only get the file types yopu want
<rhoffa> yea alright thanks
<navarone> rhoffa> yeah...you can probaly make a launcher and specify command plus run in terminal...but I need all the typing practice I can get
<rhoffa> you were a big help
<mrkoje> flash is working fine with ff here
<mustard5> mrkoje, I'm on 56k dialup
<rhoffa> navarone how would i do that
<rhoffa> i never set a launcher
<navarone> rhoffa...let me try and see if it works
<rhoffa> because id have to combine the folder change with the java command i guess right?
<mrkoje> mustard5: oh ok... I thought you had an atm connection
<mustard5> mrkoje, yeah I was trying to test a page for someone with a flash animation..but its taking forever to download and making my voice tinny on skype
<natdigga_> I'm running breezy 5.10 how can I found out what kernel version I'm running?
<mustard5> mrkoje, :)
<mustard5> natdigga, uname -r
<oshox> What do I have to do to let all users access local NTFS partitons?
<natdigga_> I'm trying to fix my ati drivers so I'll do something like sudo apt-get install linux-restriced-modules-2.6.12-10-386
<natdigga_> xorg-driver-fglrx
<mustard5> natdigga_, I think the restriced-modules contain stuff for nvidia not ati ..I'll just confirm
<natdigga_> mustard, okay I picked this up from the !ati from ubutuno bot
<natdigga_> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<natdigga_> mustard, that last url
<mustard5> natdigga, yeah I just saw the ati references in my synaptic description
<natdigga_> okay so I'm good using that?
<luisito> hello
<luisito> anybody knows if I can open a macintosh *.sit file in linux?
<mustard5> natdigga_, you can do a sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-'uname -r' I believe
<f3ar> can someone point me in the right direction for dual booting ubuntu and winxp...i already have ubuntu installed and only have one partition as of now....
<mustard5> natdigga_, as long as the end matched the output of uname -r its ok
<sexcopter8000m> is there a command/programme in ubuntu to get an md5sum of a file?
<sexcopter8000m> or any kind of hash
<natdigga_> mustard, so I can just use the actual word uname -r or use the version typed out?
<navarone> rhoffa> can't figure it out...but will look a bit more later
<mustard5> natdigga_, both  but if you use uname -r  I am pretty sure the syntax is   'uname -r'   with the single quotes
<natdigga_> ok
<mustard5> natdigga_, I have also seen the syntax $(uname -r)
<natdigga_> ok I'll try both.
<redguy> isn' it `uname -r` ? with backticks?
<eric> Anyone ever seen this error when starting firefox: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5251
<mustard5> natdigga_, you can type it in manually too of course, but they are the shortcut methods
<rhoffa> navarone - ok pm me if you have any luck
<mustard5> redguy, ah ok
<mustard5> natdigga_, they are backticks not single quotes sorry
<natdigga_> oh okay
<mustard5> natdigga_, the ones on the tilda key
<natdigga_> yeah :)
<Lagi> hi there, i am having an issue with my ubuntu box. I had it running earlier today and decided i didnt need my sound card anymore so i turned it off and gave it to my friend, when i rebooted, i have been getting error messages saying unable to locate file systems and unable to mount local filesystems  it then has a bunch of errors ending in grep: command not found.
<natdigga_> I tried fixing my driver and messed up my xwindows
<natdigga_> but got it back going
<mustard5> natdigga_, k
<mustard5> natdigga_, tell us how you go
<natdigga_> oh it's going to be slow.
<Lagi> shortly after, my friend told me that his ubuntu box was having a similar error and could not boot his box either
<natdigga_> mustqsard, this should fix my opengl 3d acceleror issue right?
<bob832> how can i enable ssh?  if everyone recalls, my school's admin locked me out of the network for "spamming" and he disabled ssh and i'm not sure how to re-enable it
<mustard5> natdigga_, I'm a nvidia person myself, so I'm not real sure about ATI but I would think it should
<boss__> i love my ati card
<natdigga_> mustard, mmkay thanks.
<ryan_> anyone know of a tutorial to explain how to access files on a ntfs partition?
* Kendrick_ pokes mustard
<boss__> ATI Radeoon 9000
* natdigga_ has a 1 year old sitting in his lap.  
<boss__> awesome!!!
<mustard5> hey Kendrick_ :)
<Kendrick_> ryan read or write?
<natdigga_> I'm using a 3D Rage LT Pro APG-133
<natdigga_> it's about 5 years old
<definity> jey
<definity> hey
<ryan_> kendrick_ um i want to be able to move them over and burn them to a cd so i can format
<boss__> i can't find any other the prog's i install with synaptic
<mustard5> ryan_, yeah..I have a script
<definity> i got a question
<Kendrick_> from ntfs or to ntfs?
<ryan_> kendrick_ im in hour #2 of my linux experience =) very newb
<seife> i need wifi help, someone help me plz.
<ryan_> mustard5, awesome thanks =P you guys helpedme get it before but it didnt stay
<Lagi> has anyone else been having the same problem? i think its kinda strange that we are both having the same error on different boxes with the same version of ubuntu
<ryan_> mustard5, do i have to save everything when i logout or something?
<metrix> Is there a command to list all the files that were extracted out of a package?
<definity> i downloaded a theam for my login screen and i went to install it but it said that the file was not a tar.gz when it was???
<mustard5> ryan_, ok...can we go to a #kubuntu-offtopic because this channel is a bit busy
<robotgeek> seife: do you know what wireless card you have?
<f3ar> whats up seife
<boss__> where are the progs i installed?
<boss__> ther are not on my applications menu
<nelposto> anyone able to help me with some audio issues?
<Fujitsu> boss__: Which ones?
<frogzo1> where are the proxy setting for apt-get ?
<boss__> airsnort
<Fujitsu> boss__: What is airsnort?
<definity> so why cant it load up the tar.gz even thoguht it is one?
<boss__> it's a wireless b security tester
<anavim> how do I set up command keys to switch which screen session I'm in?
<definity> lol tester
<seife> robotgeek, no man i dont know
<jsubl2> nelposto: just ask your question.. you might get lucky
<bungle> yah
<robotgeek> seife: lshw | less
<bungle> I fixed my pc
<seife> i just know that is a lanexpress ieee 802.11b with a intersil prism 2.5 wavelan chipset, but i dont know wich vendor
<robotgeek> bungle: yay
<nelposto> jsubl2: haha yeah
<bungle> lol how is ya robotgeek
<Fujitsu> boss__: Is it meant to have a GUI? Is it meant to install links to the Applications menu? If it is meant to, you may have to log out and in again, if not, you will have to start it manually.
<seife> im going format man im tired, nothing is working
<ajmitch> bungle: well done :)
<boss__> ok
<f3ar> seife have you tried ndiswrapper?
<robotgeek> seife: prism2 might work ootb.
<boss__> bbiab
<definity> can some one help me on my theam problem???????????????????????????????
<bungle> heya ajmitch
<bungle> :D
<nelposto> So I'm running the livecd on my dell laptop.. which has a little mini subwoofer in it... but ubuntu wont detect the subwoofer
<bungle> mmmm snes is calling me
<robotgeek> seife: if you gimme a couple of minutes, i'll help you out. i'm troubleshooting a wireless problem of mine :)
<nelposto> would that be some sort of driver issue or..?
<definity> dose any one here know gtk?
<jsubl2> nelposto: how did you determine it is not detected
<holycow> http://www.croczilla.com/svg/samples/svgtetris/svgtetris.svg   <-- for those of you that have firefox 1.5 final running , first implementation of svg tetris
<opnsrc> hey all
<nelposto> jsubl2: everything sounds like tinny country road side radio
<definity> hey
<nelposto> jsubl2 perhaps it is being detected, but is at 0 volume
<nelposto> jsubl2: in windows it has its own volume slider
<definity> flkdmokrmdfvad
<jsubl2> nelposto: run alsamixer and check there
<definity> fd
<Fujitsu> holycow: I found that this morning. Quite good, I must say.
<Fujitsu> Brb
<boss_> howdy y'all
<definity> hi
<f3ar> hey can anyone explain what this means: checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<f3ar> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<natdigga_> mustard, err...this isn't good is it?  Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386xorg-driver-fglrx
<nelposto> jsubl2: aha i found it, thanks alot
<definity> why dose my ubuntu say it cant find a .tar.gz file when i point it to a .tar.gz file?
<natdigga_> err...this isn't good is it?  Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386xorg-driver-fglrx
<boss_> i tried to login.. but i can't find the link to the prog i just installed
<endersshadow> exit
<robotgeek> f3ar: apt-cache search gtk | grep dev
<boss_> ....
<Khaaaaan> Is there a way to minimize Xchat to the sys tray?
<f3ar> robotgeek, okay i did that...i just listed a whole bunch of packages..
<nickrud> Khaaaaan, you can use xchat-systray in universe
<nickrud> *install
<Khaaaaan> Is it a plugin?
<SEJeff> Khaaaaan, sudo apt-get xchat-systray
<SEJeff> Khaaaaan: Yes
<nickrud> *install :)
<agroker> Khaaaaan, http://www.xchat.org/faq/#q220
<Khaaaaan> Does it just ummm.... plug itself in?
<houseoftainted> can someone tell me how to install a program called snes9x?
<houseoftainted> for linux?
<definity> dose any one how i can redirect my port for irc to one that is not blocked?
<boss_> hmm
<Khaaaaan> Okay, so now the big question... who wants to help me  trouble shoot Enemy Territory sound??
<boss_> found my link
<The_Isle_of_Mark> anyone have cedega working well in ubu?
<boss_> hmm
<BotBuilder> Can I get a bit of help installing ubuntu server on a super old computer (64 mb ram, 200mhz p1)?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> BotBuilder that isnt old...8086 procs are old
<mustard5> natdigga_, you may need to enable extra repositories
<BotBuilder> The problem im having is actually booting to the install disk
<boss_> who wants to play a network game of Gnibbles
<mikonian> hi there
<agroker> where can I get midnight commander for hoary?
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  i dont know how to use synaptic ^_^
<definity> hi
<The_Isle_of_Mark> BotBuilder, make a boot floppy
<mikonian> how can i configue gnome bittorrent??
<boss_> : raises eyebrows :
<boss_> wat u need a server 4 botbuiler?
<natdigga_> mustard, ...you know what I'm about to ask :)  How do I do that?
<natdigga_> mustard, or where can I find that info?
<guru54__> does anyone know if gcc or buildessentials are on the ubuntu 5.10 disc
<BotBuilder> it says "ISOLINUX 2.04" can't find it's spec packet, then it says its trying to 'wing it'
<neoplasticity> anyone know of a way to get vlc to play realmedia, wmv, and quicktime files?
<siimo> anyone using firefox 1.5 ?
<mustard5> natdigga_, ok one sec and I'll be with you..I can see a syntax error in your command btw
<siimo> im seeing http://jimmac.musichall.cz/wipicons/cursors//resize-top.png  as the autoscroll cursor instead of http://jimmac.musichall.cz/wipicons/cursors//tool-flip-vertical.png  (it was correct in 1.0.7)   X-(
<BotBuilder> Then it says something about not being able to find the disk drive or somesuch
<mustard5> houseoftainted, I'll just get a how to link
<natdigga_> mustard, kk
<boss_> redownload it
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  thanks :)
<mustard5> houseoftainted, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<BotBuilder> boss - me?
<boss_> and burn it
<mustard5> natdigga, I'm just reading you HOW TO again...
<boss_> make a boot disk
<mikonian> how can i configue gnome bittorrent??
<Oceansblue> yes firefox 1.5 here
<BotBuilder> I'll try booting to it from a good comp
<BotBuilder> boss - i have
<boss_> being a PI, it still has a floppy drive
<boss_> make sure u put cd rom drivers on it
<natdigga_> kk, I've read this bad boy like 3 times
<BotBuilder> Oh
<houseoftainted>  mustard5  abd this would install the program i need or help me understand?
<boss_> yeah bots
<boss_> srry
<BotBuilder> I suppose it might have driver issues
<mustard5> houseoftainted, help you understand .its installed already
<boss_> hmm
<boss_> kk
<BotBuilder> brb, I'm chatting right now on the good comp
<definity> can i have soem help on instaling this login theam?!?!?!
<BotBuilder> so I'll be back with the verdict
<boss_> how do i use dapper?
<boss_> lmao
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  i was told to use this program to install a program known as snes9x
<mustard5> natdigga_, you've entered this according to you message above linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386xorg-driver-fglrx   and it should be this  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386
<mikonian> how can i configue gnome bittorrent??
<guru54__> does anyone know if gcc or buildessentials are on the ubuntu 5.10 disc
<natdigga_> oh okay I'll take the back part off
<Lagi> can anyone help me? i get an error when ubuntu tries to mount local filesystems
<mustard5> houseoftainted, yep you use the search function in synaptic ..
<Rev-Marc> any help with connecting a pocketpc pda to ubuntu?
<Lagi> it was booting fine earlier. >.>
<boss_> i don't think they are
<mustard5> houseoftainted, type 'sne' in the search feild
<natdigga_> mustard, ok it says it's at the newest version so I need to go to step 3
<boss_> (guru)
<neoplasticity> do they have a ubuntu package for firefox 1.5 final release yet?
<mustard5> natdigga_, checking the HOW TO...
<fdelacruz> gudmornng
<natdigga_> mustard, ok got two copies of xorg.conf
<boss_> good.. u can read
<pepsi> :Q
<mustard5> natdigga_, so you've backed up you are saying ?
<natdigga_> mustard, yup got 2 copies
<mustard5> natdigga_, k
<natdigga_> mustard, I'm on the webpage that he talked about now.
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  it didnt work, i downloaded a tar.gz from the website and extracted it
<mustard5> natdigga_, I'm trying to make sense of where you are up to on the page
<SpAwN> hello i have a quick question
<agnustic> Man Ubuntu is 98 % and 2 percent - How in the hell do I get this to work
<mustard5> houseoftainted, when you say didn't work, can you elaborate on that?
<SpAwN> im think of dling ubuntu but was wondering a few thing
<natdigga_> mustard in section three where it says Go here
<natdigga_> mustard, two paragraphs after the code:
<SpAwN> i want the dvd...but i noticed a few diff dvds
<SpAwN> whats the powerpc version?
<Lagi> maybe ill try asking later when the channel isnt so busy, lol. it is kinda weird anyways.
<houseoftainted> mustard5, sorry, when i searched for the file using the term "sne" the field didnt return the results i was looking for
<natdigga_> mustard, so I went to that link he offered. where he said look at seciton 5. Configure X
<mustard5> houseoftainted, you may need to enable extra repositories
<ajmitch> SpAwN: for powerpc cpus, eg apple macs
<SpAwN> ohh git ya
<SpAwN> *got
<spikebike> i.e. apple macs for now ;-)
<antdengineer> hey, how does one kill x without it restarting
<mustard5> houseoftainted, when I finish with natdigga_ I can help you more easily :)
<SpAwN> and like is there a non public one out there with more drivers or stuff?
<natdigga_> mustard so I'm on this page http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html#install, at section 5
<ajmitch> SpAwN: no
<SpAwN> maby u have to pay a small fee for
<SpAwN> allright
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  ok :) im enjoying this anyways im learning alot ^_^ linux is like an addicting drug
<natdigga_> mustard where it's telling me to do...Edit your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4:
<logical_mark> Hey I am getting an error removing a package. The error is: "E: phpmyadmin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127" any one help me out?
<natdigga_> houseoftainted, amen
<siimo> how do i back up my entire /  ? can i do it when i am booted in the same linux?
<Khaaaaan> Does anyone know why when I try to play ET it says "sound muted" in the cosole and thus plays no sound??
<mustard5> natdigga_, you on the wiki guide or the forum guide?
<SpAwN> how bout video card and sound card support?....like they have support for recently new products....like last years stuff
<Khaaaaan> When the  sound is not at all muted?
<natdigga_> mustard, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<ajmitch> SpAwN: generally, yes
<boss_> ubuntu is pretty cool
<antdengineer> i keep trying to kill it but i cant get it to stay dead.  Anyone no how to kill x so that it wont restart itself
<mustard5> natdigga_, heh..that would explain my confusion..I'm on the wiki guide ;)
<SpAwN> cool
<BotBuilder> Ok, the boot cd is fine
<natdigga_> mustard, my bad
<boss_> (now that i know what i'm doin kinda)
<SpAwN> i think im gonna give it a go
<SpAwN> LD
<SpAwN> :D
<BotBuilder> Works fine on the good comp
<BotBuilder> its a problem with the hardware
<boss_> wb bots
<BotBuilder> thanks boss
<siimo> can i do something like  mount hda1 which is entire / on /mnt/root  and mount another drive hdb1 on /mnt/backup and cp -R /mnt/root /mnt/backup ?
<dooglus> antdengineer: one types "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<BotBuilder> Someone said something about a boot floppy?
<houseoftainted> BotBuilder, im runnin ubuntu on an itel pentium 2 processor 200 mhz 64 mb ram :)
<BotBuilder> I could install over a network
<houseoftainted> and it runs realllly good
<houseoftainted> xD
<agnustic> ubuntu refuses to serve the webpage past the localhost
<BotBuilder> houseoftainted - nice
<HrdwrBoB> houseoftainted: sure it does
<ks1> how can i get ubuntu to boot into a text-mode instead of graphical all the time? i tried update-rc.d stop gdm 99 1 2 3 4 5 6 .
<antdengineer> dooglus: while in gnome?
<dooglus> antdengineer: whenever you like
<antdengineer> dooglus: cool, thanks dude
<houseoftainted> HrdwrBoB, i meant considering its speed :x
<mustard5> natdigga, ok you need to sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<BotBuilder> Is it possible to have some sort of tiny floppy OS that allows me to install ubuntu over the network?
<agnustic> Might as well go back to Slackware
<natdigga_> mustard, xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<ks1> does anyone know?
<mustard5> natdigga_, k
<dooglus> ks1: you could "sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rc2.d/K01gdm"
<mustard5> natdigga_, you want the controls too?
<agnustic> later guys
<boss_> yeah
<mustard5> natdigga_, sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<natdigga_> natdigga, guess so for later down the road?
<dooglus> ks1: or you could try to work out how to use update-rc.d properly...
<ks1> dooglus, so it kills gdm at the start?
<boss_> any accomplished hackers in here?
<BotBuilder> Someone also said something about cd-rom drivers
<ks1> dooglus, I got the update-rc.d from debian faq
<BotBuilder> could be a problem
<dooglus> ks1: so that runlevel 2 (the default runlevel) doesn't start gdm, and kills it if you're switching from a runlevel with gdm running
<mustard5> natdigga_, ok I think you are on to step 3 now after that
<ks1> I would liek to stop it the most proper way
<dooglus> ks1: you would need to run that with 'sudo' - could that be where you went wrong?
* BotBuilder wishes he could boot from USB
<natdigga_> ahhh okay
<ks1> I ran it as su, i have it setup to where i can su
<natdigga_> mustard, Setting up libqt3-mt (3.3.4-8ubuntu5) ...
<natdigga_> Setting up fglrx-control (8.16.20-0ubuntu16.1) ...
<seife> MAN I NEED WIRELESS INTERNET, IM GONNA KILL MYSELF
<natdigga_> mustard done.
<natdigga_> mustard, so I do the xorg.conf change now?
<natdigga_> mustard, I think this is where I messed up.
<robotgeek> seife: patience
<boss_> lalal
<ClayG> Is there an application to search file descriptions on my own box?
<boss_> why can't we have firefox 1.5 in breezy?
<dooglus> ClayG: do you mean file descriptors?  or what do you mean?
<seife> Man im really going to hurt me
<ClayG> yes dooglus file descriptions
<ClayG> but not synaptic, nothing like that
<dooglus> boss_: breezy was released long before firefox 1.5 (which still isn't released, to my knowledge)
<natdigga_> mustard, man...my xorg.conf file is read-only what's that about?
<mustard5> natdigga_, just reading the link it tells you to go to
<merc> dooglus: ff1.5 went final a day or so ago
<ClayG> lets say for instance dooglus decides to send me a package of of shareware games
<mustard5> natdigga_, use sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ClayG> it is called dhs2sds.zip and for tonight and tomorrow i can remember what it actually is
<boss_> seife: do you have a wireless ap?
<mustard5> natdigga_, I take it you are on gnome?
<natdigga_> mustard ahh sweet
<ClayG> 6 months from now when it's in my archive drive and i look and see a file called dhs2sds.zip I wont know what is is
<natdigga_> mustard, yes
<ks1> dooglas this is what it says after i issue the command. System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist.
<ClayG> even better would be the ability to actually search descriptions on my system
<dooglus> merc: interesting that http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/ is still pushing a release candidate
<ClayG> these descriptions i intend on inputing my self
<natdigga_> mustard this area?  Section "Device"
<natdigga_> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. 3D Rage LT Pro (AGP)"
<natdigga_> 	Driver		"ati"
<natdigga_> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<natdigga_> 	VideoRam	16000
<merc> dooglus: getfirefox.com is pushing 1.5
<ClayG> I just have to many downloads from usenet that have odd names and get deleted because im too lazy or "too smart" to check what they are
<Jaymill> I have an mp3 problem
<Jaymill> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<seife> boss_, i have a linksys wrt54g router that sends the internet, and on the laptop a lanexpress ieee 802.11b intersil prism 2.5 wavelan chipset, ive tried all day to get this working out and nothing works
<Jaymill> I typed that in
<seife> I've installed many drivers, etc..
<Jaymill> and i got an error that says it could not be installed
<BotBuilder> Ok, is there any option for me installing linux on a computer with no functional cd-rom drives than moving one over from another comp?
<dooglus> ClayG: I don't know of a system that allows you to enter descriptions for each file like that
<TokenBad> ok in evolution i had someone send me pics...and they load in the email...i try to right click on them to save them..and no way to...anyone know how to save them?
<BotBuilder> Can i install over the network?
<BotBuilder> make a boot floppy?
<Jaymill> I have an MP3 issue, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad didn't work
<mustard5> natdigga_, hmmm the forum guide is different to the wiki guide...the forum guide has you manually editing the xorg.conf...the wiki guide gets you to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver and choose fglrx
<TokenBad> didn't work how?
<sockpuppe1> No Firefox 1.5 in Breezy until after it appears in Dapper?/?????? any reason as to why?
<Jaymill> I got an error that said it was either a broken package or it was uninstalable
<Toma-> firtefox 1.5 isnt too bad on ubuntu after all. :S
<natdigga_> mustard, so do we need to back to the wiki guid?
<dooglus> merc: what's the date in the useragent string for firefox 1.5 for linux?
<mustard5> natdigga_, I don't know what the current state of your xorg.conf is either..so if you could pastebin it..it would be handy
<MickMcMack> sockpuppe1, Because, as I suspected all along, THEY hate us.
<TokenBad> Jaymill, didn't work how?
<MickMcMack> :(
<sockpuppe1> hah!
<natdigga_> mustard, pastebin?
<Oceansblue> thanks for the comment on fglrx-control
<sockpuppe1> i knew it !
<Jaymill> TokenBad: said it was uninstalable
<ajmitch> sockpuppe1: for the obvious reason that it has to be packaged first, and then backported
<mustard5> !tell natdigga_ about pastebin
<BotBuilder> houseoftainted: Are you running full ubuntu on that comp? (UI and all?)
<TokenBad> that it didn't find it
<mustard5> natdigga_, check PM from ubotu
<TokenBad> was unavaliable?
<TokenBad> or what?
<bob832> whats the command to restart a service?
<seife> boss_, i think linux is not for me
<Jaymill> TokenBad:  specifically libid3tag0 and libmad0
<seife> :(
<TokenBad> so it needs deps
<houseoftainted> BotBuilder,  yes
<Jaymill> TokenBad: ok?
<sockpuppe1> ajmitch I was told by the firefox guys at irc.mozilla.org that it was because of a memory guzzling issue
<BotBuilder> nivr
<dooglus> bob832: /etc/init.d/<service> restart
<TokenBad> so try apt-get install libid3tag0
<houseoftainted> BotBuilder, its fully installed and am using xfce wm
<BotBuilder> *nice
<sockpuppe1> and its a pain in the ass to compile
<dooglus> bob832: (with a 'sudo' in front)
<Jaymill> ok
<BotBuilder> cool
<Jaymill> one sec
<BotBuilder> Dunno if it will work for mine
<natdigga_> mustard, you need the url?
<mustard5> natdigga, I do
<BotBuilder> Obscure card with no ogl drivers on windows
<natdigga_> mustard, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/444421
<bob832> dooglus:  ah ok, thanks. . . . i wa trying service <name> restart but with no go
<mustard5> natdigga_, thanks
<bob832> guess its the fedora coming out of me  :-)
<natdigga_> mustard, no man thank you :)
<dooglus> bob832: probably better is "sudo invoke-rc.d <service> restart"
<dooglus> bob832: but they both do the same thing
<Jaymill> TokenBad: says those two things have no installation canadite
<TokenBad> Jaymill, may also want to install libid3tag0-dev
<Khaaaaan> Is there anyway to make rythmbox minimize to the sys tray??
<TokenBad> Jaymill, do this
<SEJeff> Khaaaaan: rhythmbox-applet I think
<TokenBad> apt-cache search libid3tag0
<dooglus> TokenBad: it's in main...
<Khaaaaan> nice
<Agrajag> Khaaaaan: right-click the icon in the tray and click on "show window"
<Khaaaaan> Sysnaptic I assume?
<Khaaaaan> OMG
<Khaaaaan> Thank you, duh me
<Jaymill> TokenBad: it didn't do anything
<mustard5> natdigga_, I'm thinking the wiki guide will work better...as the other one is showing me an X-Free6 config..and we are using xorg.conf
<Jaymill> TokenBad: no error, but it just went to the next line
<natdigga_> mustard, okay
<TokenBad> and you updated your repositories?
<Jaymill> TokenBad: ?
<dooglus> Jaymill: "sudo apt-get update" <-- what does that tell you?
<natdigga_> mustard, there
<Jaymill> <--linux newbie
<Oceansblue> Hi newbie
<TokenBad> I don't think he updated repositories
<mustard5> natdigga, let me read again....
<natdigga_> mustard, so do I start at 1?
<natdigga_> ok
<natdigga_> actually I think I have to do the echo on modules
<mustard5> natdigga_, I think we would be up to step 3 in the hoary breezy part at the top
<Jaymill> says its done
<natdigga_> oh okay so we skip step 2?
<Jaymill> only downloaded 1 byte
<mustard5> natdigga_, oh no..hehe yeah do step 2
<dooglus> TokenBad: I think ubuntu tried to update his repositories while he was offline.  A bug in apt-get causes the cached repository lists to be deleted when that happens.
<Jaymill> dooglus: so what can I do now to get my mp3's to play?
<natdigga_> mustard, 2 done going to three
<Khaaaaan> Where can I grab Teamspeak from??
<mustard5> natdigga,
<mustard5> natdigga_, k
<houseoftainted> Khaaaaan,  www.google.com
<SEJeff> Jaymill: Enable the universe and multiverse repositories in synaptic. Then search for and install the package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse that has mp3, divx, etc
<Jaymill> Khaaaaan: http://www.goteamspeak.com/news.php
<logical_mark> Hey what is the command to delete a folder in terminal?
<TokenBad> dooglus, ahhhhh
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: rm will do it.
<Jaymill> SEJeff: your gonna have to help me with that, I'm a newb
<Khaaaaan> Does it work okay in Ubuntu??
<natdigga_> mustard, so I just sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<mustard5> natdigga_, your not on 64 bit machine?
<natdigga_> mustard, no
<YukiIkyuta> Just be careful about how you use it: `rm -r directory' will remove a directory recursively.
<SEJeff> Jaymill: I'm leaving right now, ask someone else, it's really easy. Sorry
<TokenBad> Jaymill, did you edit your sources.list?
<Jaymill> TokenBad: nope
<SEJeff> Jaymill: Use synaptic, dont edit sources.list
<TokenBad> ok
<houseoftainted> SEJeff, hey i need help installing a program called snes9x
<Jaymill> SEJeff: ok
<TokenBad> well can do it that way to
<mustard5> natdigga_, ummm..well it gives you three options...any of them would do it
<TokenBad> lets open synaptic Jaymill
<Jaymill> TokenBad: ok
<natdigga_> ok here goes nothing...
<natdigga_> I have to reboot
<mustard5> natdigga_, k
<natdigga_> I just do the Ctrl+alt+backspace? or shutdown?
<Jaymill> TokenBad: how?
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: I got this error "cannot remove `/var/www': Is a directory
<logical_mark> "
<mustard5> natdigga_, before you go
<TokenBad> system, administration, synaptic
<natdigga_> mustard, yeah?
<Jaymill> TokenBad: ok
<natdigga_> mustard, pray?
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: before you do anything, I don't know _why_ you will want to remove /var/www .. if you're sure: rm -r /var/www
<natdigga_> ;)
<TokenBad> it will ask for pass
<Jaymill> done
<mustard5> natdigga_, ummm..you might want to right down the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> now
<TokenBad> settings, repositories
<mustard5> natdigga, if you end up in terminal with no X display that can get you out by allowing you to change back to VESA drivers or something
<Jaymill> ok
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: just be very careful when removing whole directories like this. if you miss and only type `rm -r /', you'll remove _EVERYTHING_! So be careful.
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: Here is the problem. I installed apache but when I uninstalled it, to do another fresh install, it left all the folders, with the settings I am trying to get rid of. Where is apache installed to by the way so I can delete it?
<TokenBad> now
<mustard5> *write down I meant to say above not right down :)
<TokenBad> whats checked there
<aaronf0> how to mount a ntfs drive rw?
<anavim> aaronf0: you shouldn't write to ntfs
<Fujitsu> aaronf0: Not advisable.
<Jaymill> I see cd Ubuntu 5.1, Ubuntu 5.1
<TokenBad> is the 4th and 5th one checked?
<aaronf0> bah
<Jaymill> and thats it
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: Apache is all over the place! Those folders will contain just the websites and such. A smarter idea will be to remove everything *in* /var/www: rm -r /var/www/*
<mustard5> natdigga_, you in terminal now?
<aaronf0> when will it get supported
<TokenBad> ok check the 4th and 5th ones
<Jaymill> no check marks nothin
<TokenBad> and also check
<natdigga_> mustard, I was
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: when you make your new install, it'll replace anything that needs replacing.
<Jaymill> no, thats all thats there
<mustard5> natdigga_, ah ok
<natdigga_> mustard I was about to reboot
<Fujitsu> aaronf0: When it is ready. It will be a while yet.
<TokenBad> the last 2
<mustard5> natdigga, k go for it....good luck :)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Is there a backup file for xorg.conf?
<sts_joseph> hi
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, you can make one
<aaronf0> Fujitsu: gentoos had it for a bit yet, how experimetnal is it really?
<sts_joseph> hi
<Jaymill> TokenBad: there are only two things there, and on the right I see add, and on the bottom is authentication and settings
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: How can I keep it from asking me y/n? for every file?
<sts_joseph> hi
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, have you edited it already?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> mustard5: Well, its kinda already messed up :-P
<sts_joseph> ho
<Jaymill> aha, I see more now
<Biscuitian_Warhe> mustard5: yeah.. it says somthing about some GLX thingey failing to load
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Nice. Cedega compiled.
<TokenBad> ok
<definity> dose any one know how to change this from GNOME to KDE?
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, I would look in the comments at the top of the xorg.conf file and run the command it shows in there
<TokenBad> pick add
<definity> plz
<Jaymill> in settings I had to click show disabled software
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: that must be the way your shell is set up. Type `unalias rm', then try again. If that still doesn't do it: rm -rf /var/www/*
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> you got it?
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, that should autodetect everything again
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: please be even more careful when using rm -rf, as it will just `F'orce its way through -everything-.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Alrite
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Thanks
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: I had to put sudo in front of it
<Jaymill> I see two that say ubuntu 5.1 updates
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: oh, you weren't sudo'd! Didn't realise.
<Jaymill> binary and source
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: I head your warninigs
<Jaymill> get those two?
<YukiIkyuta> Good ^^
<TokenBad> and thats it?
<TokenBad> just those 2?
<definity> is it possible GNOME to KDE?!?!?!?
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: Yeah sometimes its the simpleist thing that the other guy is so stupid LOL
<Jaymill> those are the 4th and 5th ones
<Jaymill> I see alot more
<YukiIkyuta> definity: Kubuntu does this.
<TokenBad> Jaymill, msg me
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: you're doing fine!
<Biscuitian_Warhe> mustard5: The ATI driver wiped out those comments.
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, k let me look it up...
<Jaymill> TokenBad: I need to register
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Alrite
<TokenBad> bah
<TokenBad> ok
<Khaaaaan> Oh man, So Teamspeak2 doesnt work with ubuntu?? uh oh.....
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<TokenBad> lets see
<TokenBad> you running breezy?
<vbgunz> anybody know why I cannot update some extensions to Thunderbird?
<thundr> definity, if you have ubuntu, download the package kubuntu if you want to use kde and ubuntu
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: I have a broken package that SPM won't fix.The error it gives me when I mark it for complete removal and hit Apply, it errors saying "E: phpmyadmin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127"
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  any ideas? it isnt showing insynaptic, i downloaded off of snes9x.com
<BotBuilder> This is the fourth time i've tried installing a linux distro and teh fourth time its failed in some way due to hardware
<YukiIkyuta> BotBuilder: what's up?
<definity> ok thx :)
<mustard5> houseoftainted, yeah I think you don't have all your repositories enabled...thats my theory anway :)
<vbgunz> join #mozilla
<Fujitsu> BotBuilder, what is up?
<Jaymill> TokenBad: check your PM
<definity> and dose anyone know why the hell ubuntu wont let me install a login theam??
<mustard5> houseoftainted, if we can get it through synaptice you can save yourself the grief of compiling
<BotBuilder> Well, I've tried doing it on my two modern computers
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  how do i enable them under the repositories tab :)
<BotBuilder> hasnt worked
<Delvien> Anyone here use Kthinkbat
<BotBuilder> but that's a different story
<Fujitsu> What is wrong, BotBuilder?
<mustard5> !tell houseoftainted about repos
<BotBuilder> Tryign to install ubuntu server on an old junker
<Biscuitian_Warhe> mustard5L Thanks
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, worked ok?
<BotBuilder> And it can't boot to the install cd
<thundr> BotBuilder, how old is this junker?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> root@ubuntu:/usr/sbin # sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Biscuitian_Warhe> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Biscuitian_Warhe>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200512012108
<BotBuilder> 7-10 years
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Is that what I wanted to see?
<Fujitsu> OK.
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, k
<BotBuilder> p1 200mhz, 64mb ram, 4gb hard drive
<Fujitsu> We need to create a floppy boot, easy.
<BotBuilder> oh ok
<BotBuilder> How would I do that then ;p ?
<YukiIkyuta> (it has a floppy drive, right?)
<BotBuilder> yes
<thundr> BotBuilder, can it boot off of the cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<Fujitsu> Phew
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, your in root already too, so sudo is not really required
<BotBuilder> thundr - some odd error happens
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: I have a broken package that SPM won't fix.The error it gives me when I mark it for complete removal and hit Apply, it errors saying "E: phpmyadmin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127". Do you know what it is?
<BotBuilder> says it can't find the disk
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, normally it would be being done from a user login prompt
<BotBuilder> ISOLINUX complains about missing a 'spec' and its going to just 'wing it'
<mustard5> houseoftainted, did you get the link from ubotu?
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: that's quite peculiar, but that's not the actual error itself - there should be more messages above. Are there any?
<vbgunz> Anyone know why on Ubuntu 5.10 I cannot update my extensions? I download them, Thunderbird 1.07 goes through installing them, all is fine and I am told to restart Thunderbird 1.07 *but* when I do, they're not updated and searching for more updates reveal they all need to be updated again... it loops endlessly... Anyone know why? I appreciate any help!
<BotBuilder> Fujitsu: How do I make a floppy boot then?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> mustard5: Did it work?
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: No there are not. Keep in mind though I am using the SPM, not terminal...
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, yeah..you should have a new xorg.conf now
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, check it out to confirm
<YukiIkyuta> Hm.
<ale3hs> how I find the path for the JDK ??
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Ok
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: perhaps you could try removing via the command line to see what it says there?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Yeargh. I compile cedega.. I just can't find it *smacks head
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  yes i did :)
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: What is the command to uninstall a package?
<mustard5> houseoftainted, I can show you how to manually edit it if it doesnt work via synaptic
<Fujitsu> BotBuilder, wait a second...
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: apt-get remove PACKAGE
<mustard5> houseoftainted, what version of ubuntu you on?
<YukiIkyuta> eg. apt-get remove phpmyadmin
<thundr> as su, of course.
<djk_> ale3hs: /usr/lib/j2sdk1.X-sun
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: Errors are: /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<logical_mark> dpkg: error processing phpmyadmin (--remove):
<logical_mark>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<logical_mark> Errors were encountered while processing:
<logical_mark>  phpmyadmin
<logical_mark> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mustard5> logical_mark, paste in pastebin plz :)
<Fujitsu> BotBuilder: http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<Fujitsu> You can use that to make a floppy to boot from the CD.
<logical_mark> mustard5: So sorry. What is pastebin? how do I use it? thanks
<djk_> ale3hs: X being 4 or 5 or whatever JDK you have installed.
<mustard5> !tell logical_mark about pastebin
<mustard5> logical_mark, check PM from ubotu
<BotBuilder> fujitsu - ok
<ale3hs> djk_,  not there, i have install eclipse so i guess eclipse install JDK somewehere else..
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: okay, looks like you're going to have to force remove it! Let me think ..
<BotBuilder> I've been able to boot from the cd though
<logical_mark> mustard5: got it thanks
<YukiIkyuta> !tell YukiIkyuta about pastebin
<aaronf0> nvidia and ubuntu in one word?
<BotBuilder> its just that immediatly after it can't find the disk drive
<BotBuilder> I'll be back
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: you can try force removing the package with dpkg, though that's a little bit more complex.
<djk_> ale3hs: type "locate javac" ...without the ".
<ale3hs> djk_,  I have no javac
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: you need to open up /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm , find the line "# Package maintainer's commands follow", then add this:
<djk_> ale3hs: then you have no JDK.
<YukiIkyuta> . /usr/share/debconf/confmodule
<YukiIkyuta> (without the .)
<ale3hs> djk_,  of course I got, i compile programs in Eclipse
<ale3hs> djk_,  except if it uses a GNU java
<YukiIkyuta> Wait, no, the . is necessary.
<YukiIkyuta> (ahem)
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: Ok done
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark:  now apt-get remove phpmyadmin again!
<aaronf0> err, does anyone in here use nvidia cards with 3d accel?
<djk_> ale3hs: probably, since javac is the sun java compiler..
<Fujitsu> aaronf0: You need the drivers from restricted...
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: same error...
<mustard5> aaronf0, I assume its using hardware acceleration..is that the same?
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: you're sure the change saved successfully?
<ale3hs> djk_,  u cannot download JDK from synaptic, can u?
<cafuego> aaronf0: Yep. nvidia-glx for geforce4 or newer, nvidia-glx-legacy for older.
<cafuego> ale3hs: yes, version 1.4 is in there.
<aaronf0> cafuego: and those are in restricted?
<mbmccormick> for users in the United States, how long did it take to get your free ubuntu cds delivered?
<djk_> ale3hs: depends on your repos
<mustard5> aaronf0, yeah
<Oceansblue> 4 - 5 weeks
<aaronf0> why is 3 so hard...
<mbmccormick> thanks oceansblue
<Oceansblue> I can download the Ubuntu disk in 1 minute at the university
<Oceansblue> they have a local mirror
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: Yes, I inserted on the line right below "# Package maintainers commands:" the line "./usr/share/debconf/confmodule"
<djk_> ale3hs: why do you need the jdk if eclipse already uses a compiler?
<ale3hs> cafuego, synaptic doesnt find it
<ale3hs> djk_,  just to be sure for compatability
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: nevermind I fixed it
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Nice.. Guild Wars under Linux
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: well done!
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: I needed a space after the '.' and it worked then
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: yes, yes. The "." tells the program to execute the file after it like it's a script.
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: Thanks for the help. Learned something
<ale3hs> djk_ plus I need to use java microedtion at some point
<Techie_dude> how do i set default programs?
<Khaaaaan> How can I restart the gnome?
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: no problems. ^^ This a known bug in phpMyAdmin, and isn't typical at all.
<mbmccormick> oceansblue- thats fast, here it takes me about half hour-hour
<djk_> ale3hs: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu breezy java   --add that line to your sources.list. apt-get update then you'll be able to get sun1.5 standart edition
<Fujitsu> Khaaaaaan: log out and in.
<Delvien> Biscuitian_Warhe how well does it run
<mustard5> Techie_dude, right click on the file you want to open and choose properties
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: Well thanks all the same. Talk to you later
<mustard5> Techie_dude, there should be an 'Open-with' tab
<Techie_dude> does anyone know how i set my default music player
<mbmccormick> close
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Delvien: No idea, i kinda screwed up the cvscompile (did it as root, so its d/ling some stuff to Linux, and well, we'll see from there
<mustard5> Techie_dude, well on ubuntu totem is the default I think..and its not straightforward changing that
<ale3hs> djk_,  remind me where is sources_list file?
<djk_> ale3hs: /etc/apt/sources.list
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: see ya.
<navarone> its funny. Evolution has big red x in circle that i try everytime to delete...then I realize that the delete it actually the thing that looks like aempty Guinness mug
<Delvien> Biscuitian_Warhe nice
<Oceansblue> Running Firefox 1.5 here
<Techie_dude> no cd juicer is the default
<mustard5> Techie_dude, what one do you want to add?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> If I update to Breezy, via Synaptic, will ti wipe out everything
<Techie_dude> i want it to play my cds with xxms
<Fujitsu> Biscuitian_Warhe: No.
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  this is confusing :(
<mustard5> houseoftainted, ok lets do it manually then ;)
<net_benjo> hello, my wireless keeps cutting out sporatically and then reconnecting within seconds...does this problem sound familiar to anyone???
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  ok :D
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Fujitsu: Will my compiled software still work?
<mustard5> houseoftainted, you on breezy?
<glyph> Hello, folks
<navarone> Biscuitian...very odd name if you don't mind me saying...lol
<glyph> My machine is crashing once per day.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Fujitsu: I couldn't get some of the repos i needed for Cedega.
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  hoary hedgehog
<Biscuitian_Warhe> navarone: Lol, I know.
<mustard5> houseoftainted, k
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: Would you know why even though I installed apache2, and then php4, and the restarted apahce2, it still wont show a .php file in the browser and instead I get the option to download the file?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> heheh another cedega problem? just solved mine
<Biscuitian_Warhe> navarone: My nickname is Biscuit.. so i just kinda flow with that
<glyph> Windows seems to be rock solid, Breezy on my laptop is rock solid, and I have no debugging information upon which to base a diagnosis of the problem
<mustard5> houseoftainted, just loading a hoary sources.list
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: I had that issue a while ago.
<Techie_dude> It dosen't have a tab for that
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: have you installed the PHP module?..
<glyph> but nevertheless Breezy on my desktop is exploding to bits every 16 hours or so, "reliably"
<navarone> biscuit...is the warhead actually short for warhead? I imagine inter conternental Shortbread missles
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  ok :)
<pussfeller> logical_mark: did you add index.php to the directory index thing
<mustard5> houseoftainted, ok open this in a browser http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<djk_> navarone: yes, the warhead is actually short for warhead....
<navarone> lol
<thundr> glyph, that's strange.
<Fujitsu> Biscuitian_Warhe: I don't know anything about Cedega, but what is the problem?
<glyph> I suspect that it is a kernel problem, most likely a SATA or USB problem based on when the crashes have occurred.  I would like to change something to see if I can reduce the frequently of the crashes
<net_benjo> has anybody hear of a problem where wireless signal keeps cutting in and out...sporadically....I've checked the forums and could not find anyting similar..
<Biscuitian_Warhe> navarone: Yeah, it is, this thing lops it off though
<glyph> thundr: Yes, very much so.
<mustard5> houseoftainted, not open your current sources.list with this command   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ale3hs> apt-get update in the console is the same work as to refresh icon in synaptic?
<mustard5> *now...not 'not' sorry
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Fujitsu: I want to enable DMA, but this bloody thing won't do it
<Fujitsu> ale3hs: Yes
<djk_> ale3hs: yes
<glyph> thundr: Previously when I've had unexplained crashes in a Linux distro, I've been able to poke around in /var/log and find SOME indication of what happened immediately before the crash...
<ale3hs> thanks
<glyph> thundr: but these are hard, fast crashes, that are instantaneous
<glyph> thundr: no opportunity for the kernel to say "oh crap!" before it dies
<logical_mark> Fijitsu, YukiIkyuta, and pussfeller: I am following this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/#apachehttpserver Does that help explain it?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> GW update almost ready.. Mwahaha
<navarone> You know pretty soon computers are gonna be voice activated and all us old folks are gonna be complaining no-one uses a gui any more
<mustard5> houseoftainted, copy and paste the sources.list at that link in your browser and completely replace your old sources.list in the text editor you just opened
<glyph> thundr: Considering that my machine is already an unstable wreck, I am considering "upgrading" to dapper :)
<net_benjo> are there any free chat admins that can help me with my wireless question?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Windows had some unexplained crashes for me.. but I couldn't poke in a log.
<glyph> Biscuitian_Warhe: Heh heh
<glyph> Biscuitian_Warhe: I have certainly had machines where Windows has had similar issues
<YukiIkyuta> navarone: I've already voice automated my media player. xD
<mustard5> houseoftainted, I suppose I should wait for you to confirm you have reached that point :)
<glyph> Biscuitian_Warhe: I actually spent about 20 hours trying to knock Windows over, burning in the machine
<navarone> Yuki...you r ahead of the curve
<glyph> Biscuitian_Warhe: I wanted to believe it was a hardware problem and I would have to buy a new computer, more than I wanted to believe it was an Ubuntu problem.  but there you have it :)
<Fujitsu> net_benjo: I am sure other people in the channel can help you. Just ask the question, and somebody will probably know.
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: Did you see that last thing I said?
<navarone> could the dma problem be solved with bios upgrade?
<ale3hs> djk_,  still can find java on synaptic
<afabian> In my experience, there's always a reason Windows is unstable, even Windows 95.  Bad drivers, flaky hardware, etc.
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  from the browser to the text editor?
<thundr> glyph, yeah.  I know what you're describing, but I doubt I'll be able to help.  Dapper might be a fun experiment - you can watch your computer melt before you format.  :)
<YukiIkyuta> net_benjo: what's the problem?
<ale3hs> djk_,  still cannot find java on synaptic
<djk_> ale3hs: search for j2sdk
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: yes, I saw. I'm reading the guide for thoroughness now.
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  ok its pasted completely
<mustard5> houseoftainted, ok..so it copied over the old content?
<ale3hs> djk_,  ur a savior
<glyph> thundr: Yeah... I see the topic, and I recognize the sort of grief unprepared dapper users might have caused you all :) but I would like some advice on the recommended upgrade path if anyone here has had good/bad experiences with dapper so far
<morphix> does anyone know a guide on how to dual boot win xp and ubuntu?
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  yep
<djk_> ale3hs: no problem
<mustard5> houseoftainted, k save ..and one more steop
<Fujitsu> morphix: Yes.
<net_benjo> YukiIkyuta:  thank you.....ok..my wireless signal keeps cuttin in and out...it disconnects..then reconnects automatically....it happens often while i"m browsing or downloading..
<Oceansblue> I can dual boot
<glyph> thundr: I suspect that it is a known kernel bug that has been fixed in versions after the one packaged in breezy.  I mean, heck, practically the whole SCSI system has been replaced since then :-P
<mustard5> houseoftainted, do a sudo apt-get update
<Fujitsu> morphix: Have you got both on there?
<ale3hs> djk_,  u program in java?
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  ok
<morphix> Fujitsu, no not yet.. i just win xp installed atm.
<djk_> ale3hs: had to, not anymore.
<YukiIkyuta> net_benjo: try typing `iwconfig' - it will tell you in one of the last lines how good the signal strength is.
<Fujitsu> morphix: Ubuntu will handle it when you install.
<mustard5> houseoftainted, k..now we can install from command line too
<TokenBad> ok in evolution i had someone send me pics...and they load in the email...i try to right click on them to save them..and no way to...anyone know how to save them?
<Fujitsu> It will automatically detect it and add it as a boot option.
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: I'm trying to find you another package to install ..
<ale3hs> djk_,  I just want to ask u if 1.5 is totaly compatble with 1.4??
<navarone> morphix> this url is for a laptop install but you may get the jist http://www.crhc.uiuc.edu/~mjmille2/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<morphix> how would i go about reversing it if i wanted to?
<mustard5> houseoftainted, sudo apt-get install snes9x-x
<morphix> just delete ubuntu and rewrite the mbr?
<Fujitsu> morphix: Yes.
<morphix> ok
<morphix> thanks.
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: Thats great thanks!
<thundr> glyph, I'm probably not the right person to ask for advice.   People wiser than I will help you when they're done with the problems they're working on.  You might want to try #ubuntu after you register with nickserv - it might be a little faster to get help there.
<djk_> ale3hs: i'm not sure, there have been changes.
<Delvien> where are applets for KDE stored?
<Fujitsu> You shouldn't need to remove Ubuntu, though, morphix!
<houseoftainted> its working :)
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  its installing :D
<glyph> thundr: erm
<mustard5> houseoftainted, k
<ale3hs> djk_,  ok I ll go with 1.4 to be sure
<glyph> thundr: aren't I *in* #ubuntu?
<net_benjo> YukiIkyuta:  ok..i get signal level 72/100..i don't think that's the problem....I know that In my room I have a really very good signal strenght...
<glyph> thundr: I am registered, and also, the tab for this channel says "#ubuntu", not "##ubuntu" or anything wacky like that
<mustard5> houseoftainted, I don't know how you run it...it might be in the menus after installing
<YukiIkyuta> net_benjo: do you use encryption or some form of authentication?
<thundr> glyph, oh, yeah.
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  ok, and one question how do i do an apt-search?
<mustard5> houseoftainted, apt-cache search packagename
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: So you know, I am looking at having Apache2, PHP, mySQL running.
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  awesome thank you :)
<mustard5> houseoftainted, I think....(testing)
<net_benjo> YukiIkyuta:  yes..i use WEP and I have an encrypted hex key
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: Very good. LAMP is good.
<thundr> glyph, This is a new install for me, so I just thought I'd be thrown into #ubuntu-unregged since I didn't put in a password or anything in xchat.
<mustard5> houseoftainted, yep..that was it
<YukiIkyuta> net_benjo: I see. Have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide ?
<mustard5> houseoftainted, synaptic is just apt-get with a nice gui
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: this should help! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PHP5Installation
<net_benjo> Yuki...:   no... I have not..I will now though...thank you..
<mustard5> houseoftainted, so you can't be using one while using the other..if you know what I mean
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: the guide you were following was for PHP 4. This is PHP 5, which is much better, so it should do you well.
<YukiIkyuta> net_benjo: good luck.
<definity> any one know where i could get a good matrix theam for ubuntu from?
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  ill stick with manual installation :)
<Fujitsu> Yes, PHP is better.
<mustard5> houseoftainted, hehe ok
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: I assume it will work with older php scripts?
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Fujitsu> PHP5, that should have been...
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: naturally.
<net_benjo> Yuki...:  thanks for your help...ubuntu rocks!!!
<YukiIkyuta> net_benjo: you bet it does! Good luck.
<morphix> does anyone know where i can download the linux rescue cd from pipe servers (in australia)?
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  great how do i run it now lol
<mustard5> houseoftainted, hehehe good question....try alt + f2 and type in part of the name
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: This seems a little over my head. I don't know what it means when it is saying the packages I need, or how to get them, and the what do I do to "compile" them?
<fdelacruz> sr Im using ubuntu for my samba accessing by win98, I try to login on my win98 I got this error The computer name is invalid, this is my first time encounter this error
<mustard5> houseoftainted, it might be in the menus..some packages put in menu entries..some don't
<djk_> morphix: that guide is idiotic, the linux rescue cd isn't needed for a dual-OS-system.
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: Do I just do apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork, etc.
<mustard5> houseoftainted, actually alt + f2 is a breezy command
<mustard5> houseoftainted, on hoary I think its in your system menu
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: But I still don't understand "post-compilation"
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: yes, that should do.
<mustard5> houseoftainted, sorry application>>system tools
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: post compilation - the guide intends for you to compile them (ie. to make the packages) yourself, but you can probably just apt-get install them.
<Killer056> Tin ma grosse chui la :p
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: then follow the instructions it gives.
<definity> what better GTK or KDE?
<mustard5> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: if you think this is a bit much, you can still try PHP 4 at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mebaran151> hey
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: that guide there is a bit more complete, so you might prefer it.
<mebaran151> can anyone help me with an alsa problem
<mebaran151> for some reason
<YukiIkyuta> mebaran151: sure.
<mebaran151> dmix refuses to work
<mebaran151> I got everything else pretty well covered
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  nothin about searching... hmm
<mebaran151> and I got my asound.conf in order I believe
<mebaran151> but things don't mix
<YukiIkyuta> mebaran151: do you know what version of ALSA you're running?
<mebaran151> 1.10
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  iim there :) i dont know what half these programs are meant for
<mebaran151> I upgraded trying to fix it
<mustard5> houseoftainted, I'm pretty sure there is a run application choice in hoary in the applications menu somewhere
<mebaran151> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).
<YukiIkyuta> mebaran151: it should be enabled by default, that means ..
<mebaran151> yeah
<logical_mark> YukiIKyuta: I should go ahead and try this. I should be able to handle it I think
<mebaran151> it doesn't work by default
<mebaran151> in fact without an asound.conf it makes everything high pitched
<Amaranth> still snowing
<Amaranth> :/
<mustard5> houseoftainted, another trick from command line is to type the first few letters in and hit TAB twice
<mebaran151> it's a Via Envy 24 btw
<YukiIkyuta> mebaran151: ! What are you trying to achieve using dmix?
<mebaran151> well
<mebaran151> I want to be able to hear gaim sounds (from aplay) and rhythmbox music
<mustard5> houseoftainted, that will give you an idea of what its called..and then you could try loading up the manual with man <command name>
<mebaran151> and esd is just filled with buggers
<YukiIkyuta> mebaran151: do you reckon? Typically I find ESD is alright..
<mebaran151> esd buzzes profusely on my setup
<mebaran151> never figured out why
<navarone> houseoftainted,  what are you trying to find?
<Toma-> someone should make an uber simple multiplexed or whatever sound server :(
<mustard5> navarone, he wants run sne9x-x
<YukiIkyuta> Toma-: you bet.
<YukiIkyuta> mebaran151: this may help; mebaran151:
<YukiIkyuta> oops!
<mustard5> navarone, he just installed with apt-get
<YukiIkyuta> mebaran151: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Setting_up_Dmix_for_ALSA
<navarone> mustard game emulatorsa re the bane of my existence...lol
<agroker> I have a scientific program to install (CHARMM), they do not specify precisely where to put binaries and libraries, what would be an appropriate position at the Ubuntu filesystem?
<mustard5> navarone, and he is on hoary
<mustard5> navarone, hehe
<Toma-> i hate saying it, but the windows sound system is so nice
<eclecticpc> can someone send me a text file or something i need to test my dcc
<Fujitsu> Toma-: In some ways, yes. It often Just Works(tm).
<YukiIkyuta> Toma-: unfortunately, due to the fact that Windows is unified in that respect, it's true.
<foo> What is some of the main differences between ubuntu and debian? Just curious...
<navarone> I gave up on trying to load those @$!& roms...lol
<Toma-> i think dmix is setup standard in breezy
<YukiIkyuta> agroker: binaries would go in /usr/local/bin , libraries in /usr/local/lib
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  i type snes9x from the command prompt and it opens up some config options is all
<YukiIkyuta> Toma-: I was under that impression also.
<agroker> YukiIkyuta, tnx
<mustard5> houseoftainted, try man snes9x for a manual
<Toma-> houseoftainted: znes is the better. it comes with a gui
<mebaran151> Toma-, I think Linux sound would be much much better
<Toma-> zsnes
<mebaran151> if we only had manufacture support
<mebaran151> more
<mustard5> houseoftainted, hang ten..I'll download and try to find it myself too
<kjdis> Anyone got a link to a directfb tutorial, setup help, etc.?
<Toma-> its not the drivers, its the way the software should be able to simple mix everything down to one steam
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  ok
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  on windows it has a graphical interface, would this one too?
<ardchoille> Are there any disadvantages or problems with installing apps from universe?
<mustard5> houseoftainted, I don't know
<Toma-> but u get people crying "It uses so much CPU waa waa" but in essence, itll take about 2% from a modern cpu
<agroker> eclecticpc, DCC SEND install.com to eclecticpc failed. Connection reset by peer
<YukiIkyuta> kjdis: http://directfb.org/docs/DirectFB_Tutorials/
<kjdis> Yuk: those are for writing apps
<Fujitsu> archoille: They just aren't officially supported.
<Toma-> houseoftainted: like i said, try zsnes, its got a nice gui
<YukiIkyuta> kjdis: what are you looking for?
<YukiIkyuta> Installation?
<kjdis> I have not been able to find a sort of "DirectFB install/configure for dummies" hehe
<mebaran151> Toma-, does Windows use a sound server
<mebaran151> or do they use a library dmix solution?
<eclecticpc> When you have a space in the name of a directory how do you tell linux to use that directory
<houseoftainted> agroker,  xdcc?
<Fujitsu> eclecticpc: escape with a \ before the space.
<Toma-> mebaran151: its a sounds server that automagically does dmix
<Toma-> perhaps alsa will use dmix by default one of there days
<Toma-> *these
<mebaran151> it does
<YukiIkyuta> kjdis: is there any directfb package? (try apt-cache search directfb)
<mebaran151> but my machine is weird
<mebaran151> it's a Via Envy
<ardchoille> Fujitsu: ok, thanks
<eclecticpc> so if i have a directory called "the stuff" it would be the\stuff  ?
<Fujitsu> ecelecticpc: For example /usr/Some\ Long\ Folder
<Toma-> eclecticpc: no, its "the\ stuff"
<kjdis> Yuk: looks like there is pkgs
<eclecticpc> toma- i c ok thanks   by the way that also goes for the terminal when trying to get into a directory with a space?
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<TokenBad> ok in evolution i had someone send me pics...and they load in the email...i try to right click on them to save them..and no way to...anyone know how to save them?
<eclecticpc> thanks
<YukiIkyuta> kjdis: whatever you see which looks like you need (eg. directfb-dev? anything ending in -dev?), ``apt-get install PACKAGE them
<Toma-> eclecticpc: yeh, but try just hitting tab. no point spending all day typing a long file name
<blanky> what's windows cls equivalent in linux (clear screen in terminal)
<YukiIkyuta> blanky: clear
<YukiIkyuta> At least, for bash.
<navarone> token> try menu for something with Save Attachements
<USCRyan> *question* whats a good filesharing program for ubuntu? new linux user here
<blanky> thanks
<eclecticpc> agroker, could you try sending me that file again
<TokenBad> navarone, nope
<YukiIkyuta> USCRyan: try `nicotine', for the SoulSeek network.
<USCRyan> tyukiikyuta, thx
<Toma-> USCRyan: gtk-gnutella
<kjdis> Yuk I might use apt-get, thanks
<YukiIkyuta> kjdis: good luck.
<houseoftainted> Toma-,  ok
<houseoftainted> Toma-,  i like that emu :)
<eclecticpc> hmmm didn't work
<agroker> eclecticpc, trying....
<YukiIkyuta> Brb ...
<Existance> What should I do if when i boot ubuntu it crashes and says /dev/hde3 does not exist?
<mustard5> houseoftainted, hmm..well I couldn't work out how to use it either :)
<definity> i just downloaded kds for ubuntu now how do i get a KDE desktop?
<navarone> mustard...what did I tell ya...lol
<definity> im still on my gnome one?
<Toma-> definity: have you installed it?
<mustard5> houseoftainted, someone suggested you try zsnes
<Natdigga_> mustard, bah...no go
<eclecticpc> ok well that space thing didn't work
<eclecticpc> :(
<agroker> eclecticpc, failed
<Fujitsu> Existance: Does tha partition exist?
<Fujitsu> *the
<eclecticpc> still said no such file or directory
<mustard5> Natdigga_, yeah? what happened?
<Natdigga_> mustard,got kicked to terminal
<Existance> Fujitsu: most definantly, that's the one the ubuntu installed put the root on
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  ok :) should i do an apt search of it?
<Fujitsu> Existance: Has it worked previously?
<Natdigga_> mustard, came up with that blue screen saying xwindows crashed.
<Natdigga_> musatrd, finish helping houseoftainted
<YukiIkyuta> Back.
<Existance> Fujitsu: nope, this is directly after 5.10 Breezy installation
<mustard5> houseoftainted, the package name is zsnes so you could just install via command line useing apt-get install zsnes
<Natdigga_> mustard, I need to put my kid to bed.
<mustard5> houseoftainted, with sudo in front
<houseoftainted> mustard5,  already did :)
<mustard5> Natdigga_, k
<DShepherd> hey i am trying to install mozilla from source. I get this error --> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5254
<Fujitsu> Existance: Is it a normal IDE hard disk?
<Toma-> DShepherd: why from source?
<Natdigga_> mustard5, can you kick natdigga off?  That's me on at work.
<USCRyan> toma, do i have to install anything else to run gtk?
<Existance> Fujitsu: yea, although it's the 1st one its hde for some reason, its the IDE1 Master hdd
<DShepherd> Toma-:  I want firefox 1.5 :)
<Toma-> USCRyan: if you use apt-get no.
<mustard5> Natdigga_, I don't have mod powers :)
<Fujitsu> It should be hda1...
<Fujitsu> Brb
<USCRyan> toma, how do i do that? =)
<eclecticpc> if i have a folder called "The Music" which is located in my home directory how would i tell xchat to put my downloads in that folder?
<Toma-> DShepherd: no need to build anything from source.
<navarone> existance> how many paritions are set up on drive(s)
<cedricc> i got a 30gig with 512ram .. i wanna know how to format it correctly wich partition wich size and wich format
<mustard5> Natdigga_, I think you can ghost your nick via some irc command if you have the password
<Toma-> USCRyan: apt-get install gtk-gnutella, or use synaptic
<DShepherd> Toma, really... how so then?
<Existance> navarone: 4 hde1 = Windows hde2 = NTFS hde3 = ubuntu root hde5 = extended swap for ubuntu
<Toma-> DShepherd: i used this quick howto and it works fine, http://lxer.com/module/newswire/lf/view/45917/
<drogba> has anyone got lighthttpd to run on ubuntu?
<eclecticpc> agroker, try again?
<USCRyan> toma, what is synaptic? sorry im new
<YukiIkyuta> cedricc: you can split it how you like.
<DShepherd> Toma checking it out now
<YukiIkyuta> cedricc: do you want to keep any existing data?
<mustard5> Natdigga_, try this in IRC   /msg nickserv help ghost
<navarone> existance> how many drives?
<Toma-> obviously just get the latest release from firefox
<Existance> navarone: just one
<Toma-> USCRyan: click System > Admin > Synaptic
<Existance> navarone: i've talked to some people and they said its alright that's its hde, just kinda wierd
<navarone> hmm...existance...was asking cos first time I have seen hde and not hda
<afabian> cedricc, put it all in one big partition.  if you don't have any reason to do otherwise, then don't.  it's mostly a needless complication on a "desktop" system.  historically, there were good reasons for more partitions.  and still are, for certain systems.
<Existance> navarone: heh
<cedricc> no there is no need to keep any data
<Existance> navarone: i have no idea how to fix it so i'm planning on just leaving it
<cedricc> should i make a boot partion
<cedricc> and a swap one
<YukiIkyuta> cedricc, do as afabian says - all in one big partition will do.
<YukiIkyuta> cedricc, a swap partition IS useful, however if you have enough RAM and you think you won't need one, it's less important. a swap file might do.
<agroker> eclecticpc, failed
<eclecticpc> how in the hell do you do the friggin space thing
<Toma-> make sure the swap file is at the start of the drive tho.
<agroker> eclecticpc, ask anybody else, perhaps its a problem on my side
<eclecticpc> the \ doesn't work
<Fujitsu> Back.
<USCRyan> toma, i dont see it listed under synaptic, does it have a different name?
<Existance> Fujitsu: it shouldnt be hda1 because i have windows and another NTFS partition as the first two
<Fujitsu> eclecticpc: Where are you entering it?
<mustard5> houseoftainted, I found this in synaptic  snes9express   a gtk frontend (GUI)
<Toma-> USCRyan: hit alt+F2 then type synaptic
<eclecticpc> in xchat
<morphix> YukiIkyuta about that swap partition thing.. what if u have 1gb ram is that more than sufficient? lol
<Fujitsu> Existance: hda3, then?
<definity> how do i change to brezzy badger?
<USCRyan> toma, im running synaptic, i cant find gnutella listed under the applications
<YukiIkyuta> morphix: well, I have a gig of RAM, but I still like a swap partition.
<Existance> Fujitsu: yeah, but i've been told it's alright for it to be hde, just a little wierd
<eclecticpc> i want my downloads to go to a folder called "The Music" which is located in my home directory
<YukiIkyuta> morphix: my swap partition is a whole GB, but I have a 200GB hard drive, so it doesn't impact it so much. :)
<mebaran151> no luck with that one
<Toma-> USCRyan: ahhh you need to enable multiverse and universe.... Click Settings > Repositories
<mustard5> USCRyan, you probably need to enable extra repositories
<Toma-> got that up?
<mebaran151> that doesn't work, the asound.conf provided
<Dr_Willis> get out of the Habbit of using spaces in file/dir names - is a good idea. :P
<YukiIkyuta> mebaran151: ack ><
<morphix> i got told that ext3 is somehow readable in windows.. is that true?
<mebaran151> yeah, exactly
<YukiIkyuta> morphix: definitely!
<mebaran151> morphix, yeah
<Existance> morphix: explore2fs
<YukiIkyuta> !google explore2fs
<eclecticpc> Fujitsu, did you get that?
<ubotu> YukiIkyuta: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
* Whtiger is away: I'm busy
<YukiIkyuta> Meh.
<Toma-> USCRyan: now click the one labeled Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy" (Binary) then click edit
<morphix> oh ok.
<Fujitsu> Existance: At the GRUB prompt, there is a way of getting to a shell. There, type 'linux root=/dev/hde3'. If that doesn't work, try hde4, etc.
<YukiIkyuta> morphix: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<Dr_Willis> morphix,  yes - theres also the 'IFS' filesystem add on for XP that makes xp able to read/write an ext3 partition
<YukiIkyuta> morphix: there's even an IFS (installable filesystem) ..
<Fujitsu> eclecticpc: In what program?
<YukiIkyuta> Dr_Willis: I believe the IFS is read-only.
<Fujitsu> morphix: ext2ifs has RW access.
<Dr_Willis> YukiIkyuta,  :P i write to it all the time
<mebaran151> Dr_Willis, I didn't know we had a real mountaqble fs!
<Toma-> USCRyan: following?
<eclecticpc> Fujitsu, xchat i want my dcc download to go into a folder called "The Music" which is located in my home directory
<morphix> hmm ok.
<Existance> Fujitsu: there's a prompt at GRUB?  i thought it was a up or down and hit enter kind of thing
<Dr_Willis> mebaran151,  yea - saw it on slash dot a few mo ago.. let me find the url
<YukiIkyuta> Existance: pressed shift, or escape before? :)
<definity> how do i change desktops?
<USCRyan> toma, yes
<Existance> Yukilkyuta: many times, just not in GRUB :P
<Camo> question: i need an alarm clock program that can use the system speaker, as my main speakers are never connected or always failing
<navarone> existance are you using 64bit version?
<Existance> navarone: Athlon XP 3000+
<mustard5> definity, what do you mean? KDE to Gnome and vice versa?
<YukiIkyuta> XP
<Toma-> USCRyan: ok, now under the Sections part, add (with spaces) multiverse and universe
<definity> yeh
<Dr_Willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/   - to let ya read/write ext3/2 under windows xp. :P
<mustard5> definity, you choose it as a session at the login screen
<Toma-> then OK and OK and let it refresh
<USCRyan> toma, got it, and i just finished downloading it
<USCRyan> toma, now i have to manually install it?
<Fujitsu> Dr_Willis: That's what I was thinking of!
<Toma-> sooper
<Existance> Fujitsu: alright, i'll go try that grub prompt thing then :)
<Toma-> USCRyan: hehe no. it installs it for you
<definity> i downloaded kde and it just looks like my gnome desks the login menuetop, all that is diffrent is the login menu
<USCRyan> toma, awesome i see it now, thank you!
<Dr_Willis> Fujitsu,  yea - theres getting to be a few 'similary' named things  in this area
<definity> thx :)
<eclecticpc> Fujitsu, get it that time?
<Dr_Willis> Fujitsu,  ive had very good luck with it so far
<definity> do you knw any good places for theams by any chance?
<Toma-> no probs! synaptic and apt-get are some incredible useful apps you should get to know
<navarone> Existance> this guy has similar experience with amd64 kernel  http://www.linuxquestions.org/reviews/showproduct.php/product/607   Look for JeanBrowneharrel
<Fujitsu> eclecticpc: XChat... I don't know. I will check.
<navarone> oops
<mustard5> definity, not off the top of my head...but someone else in here might know
<Camo> anyone know of an alarm clock that uses the system speaker?
<Fujitsu> eclecticpc: It looks like you shouldn't need to escape, so try without the \s.
<USCRyan> toma, im on a college network and they block most filesharing ports, the only p2p app that i could get to work under winxp was ares galaxy, hope this works
<Toma-> definity: go back to the login, and click Session and select KDE instead of gnome and youll go into kde
<Dr_Willis> Camo,  i recall some 'system speaker' beeper program :P with that you could write one with a little bit of shell scripting
<definity> thanks
<mustard5> definity, actually I found something
<Toma-> USCRyan: what ports?
<mustard5> !tell definity about themes
<Camo> but i are a n00b :D
<mustard5> definity, check PM from ubotu
<definity> dose any one know a good site for theams?
<eclecticpc> Fujitsu, can you send me a test file?
<Toma-> USCRyan: gtk-gnutella can specify what ports to use
<Fujitsu> eclecticpc: Wait a sec...
<Toma-> definity: you useing kde or gnome?
<Madpilot> definity: you mean desktop themes?
<USCRyan> toma, im not sure, i know they blocked all windows file/priter sharing ports, and i guess the default p2p ports?
<Fujitsu> eclecticpc: It is sending... Are you behind a firewall or anything?
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu: I sure hope I have a spare spot on the IDE cable ..
<Camo> hmm.. im just gonna dig up some old speakers and use kalarm then
<Toma-> hmm i see
<Fujitsu> YukiIkyuta: HEH.
<Madpilot> !tell definity about themes
<eclecticpc> Fujitsu, nothing that should be blocking it
<mustard5> Madpilot, Toma- I just sent him the ubotu info so he might be off reading
<Toma-> !themes
<mustard5> hehe
<Madpilot> mustard5: the same one I just sent him? never mind :P
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu: maybe I could put Mikaelea's floppy disk drive in Xyrias. XD
<Toma-> wow... its like, almost everthing i was going to say :/
<mustard5> Madpilot, yeah..hes got two copies now :)
* Toma- pets ubotu 
<YukiIkyuta> Actually, I think I -will-.
<YukiIkyuta> Net split!
<Fujitsu> ?
<YukiIkyuta> Every joining and leaning ..
<YukiIkyuta> leaving*!
<rhoffa_> what is a good program to change my themes or customize my gui for ubuntu
<Toma-> just usual traffic
<agroker> where does the 'info' directory reside under Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> YukiIkyuta: no, an actual netsplit on a channel this populated is much, much "louder" ;)
<Toma-> rhoffa: gnome-art
<Fujitsu> System->Preferences->Theme
<YukiIkyuta> Madpilot:... you have a very good point! XD
<YukiIkyuta> It was just very suddenly quiet. oO
<Fujitsu> Madpilot: True.
<rhoffa> thanks
<rhoffa> can i apt-get install it?
<Fujitsu> rhoffa: It is built in!
<Madpilot> rhoffa: gnome-art? yes.
<_native_> postgres or mysql? hum opions anyone?
<Fujitsu> MySQL!
<YukiIkyuta> MYSQL!!!!!!!
<Fujitsu> 653 people left...
<Fujitsu> 652...
<Existance> Fujitsu: the grub cmd line didn't recogize 'linux root=/dev/hde3'
<Fujitsu> Existance: What did it say?
<YukiIkyuta> _native_: postgres is very old, and it's quite ugly in the manner it works.
<_native_> im listening to binrev radio they're raving about postgres
<Existance> Fujitsu: not a recognized command
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<navarone> rhoffa> ddi you get pm earlier about phex launcher?
<navarone> lol
<Fujitsu> That command would have worked in LILO, not GRUB >>>_<<<
<_native_> yeah mysql it is.
<_native_> ;] 
<Existance> Fujitsu: hehe
<rhoffa> yes im checking it now
<rhoffa> thank you
<navarone> np
<Existance> Fujitsu: it sets root=/dev/hde3 in menu.lst though..
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<Fujitsu> menu.lst is what you want to look at...
<Fujitsu> Are you _sure_ that is the right partition?
<Existance> Fujistu: it gets to the splashscreen, but when it intializes dev it crashes
<Existance> Fujitsu: yup
<Existance> Fujistu: i can look at it in explore2fs
<Fujitsu> It crashes on initializing dev!!?? What error message again?
<Existance> Fujitsu: /dev/hde3 does not exist
<slashx1896> Hey all
<agroker> where does the 'info' directory reside under Ubuntu?
<_native_> /usr/
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: Can I alias a path in apache to my /home/username/.... ? I am trying to and keep getting a 403
<YukiIkyuta> agroker: what info do you want? xP
<navarone> http://www.linuxquestions.org/reviews/showproduct.php/product/607  Existance this guy similar problem  JeanBrowneharrel is one to look for in thread
<Existance> will do
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: make sure permissions are set so world can read/execute your home directory if you do that!
<navarone> existance...no siolution tho
<Amaranth> logical_mark: If you have /home/username/public_html then http://localhost/~username/ should work
<Existance> navarone: ah, heh.
<rhoffa> where do i find gnome-art to run it
<agroker> YukiIkyuta, I'd like to add an info file for a newsly installed program, it says "On tammy.harvard.edu, it is  /usr/lib/gemacs/info"
<thewayofzen> Has anyone else had problems with Nautilus since the upgrade a few days back? Currently using ubuntu (breezy) after doing a system upgrade the other day my Nautilus was replaced with a newer version from the repos.  The problem though is that now it seems to keep leaving cd icons on my desktop when i put blank cds in.  the icon  "Blank CD-R Disc"  will not go away when the disc is ejected and the tray is empty.  Is there a way to correct this?
<logical_mark> Amaranth, it is /home/mark/work/www ... so the dir HAS to be public_html?
<navarone> Existance> I saw thread with guy using Mepis and he had same prob...but the hde was mount for his flash card
<YukiIkyuta> Ah, that sort ..
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: it can be changed in Apache's own configuration.
<agroker> YukiIkyuta, yes sir, how should I call that type of info?
<Amaranth> logical_mark: Unless you mess with apache's config to setup a vhost or something it has to be public_html
<Fujitsu> Existance: Sounds like Linux is giving it the proper name, but GRUB isn't...
<Fujitsu> It is IDE1 Master?
<Existance> Fujitsu: yup
<YukiIkyuta> agroker: I'm not even sure, that's just the `Info' system. Honestly, I don' tknow where that's located ...
<Fujitsu> Existance: Try changing menu.lst to reference /dev/hda3...
<Existance> Fujitsu: mm, k
<slashx1896> for e02a, after i delted the line from 'generic.hk' it says to type 'sudo /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup restart' but when i do i get 'sudo: /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup: command not found
<slashx1896> ' Where do i type it?
<logical_mark> Amaranth, I guess I should just name it public_html then right? Any reasonI would want vhosts?
<Amaranth> logical_mark: public_html would be easiest
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: Yes, public_html. No vhosts.
<agroker> YukiIkyuta, the problem is in every other distor it is in different place...
<YukiIkyuta> agroker: of course, of course. Try `locate'ing some of the info files you know exist?
<rhoffa> where do i find the gnome-art program?
<YukiIkyuta> Or `man info' might tell you.
<agroker> YukiIkyuta, that's what I'm gonna do :-)
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu: there's a ridiculous amount of dust here..
<YukiIkyuta> agroker: good luck!
<rhoffa> i installed it but it isnt in my applications list
<Natdigga_> mustard5, you still there?
<Fujitsu> rhoffa: I don't believe it is a program. System->Preferences->Themes.
<Fujitsu> gnome-art is simply a group of themes.
<navarone> rhoffa> type gnome-art in terminal
<slashx1896> Anyone?
<rhoffa> is there pages to download themes
<rhoffa> and do the themes just change the colors i want some total overhaul themes is that possible with this prog
<mustard5> Natdigga_, I'm back now
<rhoffa> or whatever it is
<YukiIkyuta> slashx1896: it means you haven't got the hotkey-setup file in there; you're typing it at the right place.
<DShepherd> Toma-: thanks, it worked like a charm. RESPECT!!
<Fujitsu> rhoffa: It can complete change everything.
<K_Dallas> Q: how do i use console-terminus fonts? I dont see them in sys-pref-fonts (or i am looking the wrong place) thanks
<purplefeltangel> i messed something up in esound/ alsa . . . how do i completely reinstall my sound drivers to the way it is out of the box?
<Natdigga_> mustard5, alright....so where do we start?  Square 1?
<navarone> Fujitsu...typing gnome-art in termianl will bring up gui to download new backgrounds/themes etc directly from gnome-art web site
<slashx1896> YukiTkyuta: so wat do i do?
<Fujitsu> Oh. Oop.s
<rhoffa> fujitsu - i can onnly choose themes that i have
<YukiIkyuta> slashx1896: sounds like you don
<YukiIkyuta> oops!
<YukiIkyuta> slashx1896: sounds like you don't have hotkey installed?
<Fujitsu> Listen to navarone, not me...
<mustard5> Natdigga_, I would think you run a command that will reset your xorg.conf then start from there....I'll just look it up
<YukiIkyuta> slashx1896: try `sudo apt-get install hotkey-setup'
<rhoffa> nevermind i think i found it out
<rhoffa> is there anyway to incorporate a dock?
<mustard5> Natdigga_, what model card you got?
<Amaranth> Natdigga_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Natdigga_> mustard5, I am back in xwindows
<Amaranth> rhoffa: gdesklets
<Ophiocus> !dns
<ubotu> Ophiocus: No idea
<zack> hmm. i updated my kernel in dapper, and it won't boot. but, booting with my old kernel reveals that ACPI and my ipw2200 are newly-broken. is there any workaround for this?
<navarone> rhoffa> it takes some time to download those things tho...so choose gnome files only and not all...or anything else but All...lol
<slashx1896> YukiTkyuta: ok i installed it, but im stil gettin the same error
<Amaranth> zack: Don't use dapper. :)
<mustard5> Natdigga_, there is an irc chat client you can use from terminal
<Toma-> slashx1896: what does "ls /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup" return?
<zack> Amaranth: yeah, uh, too late ;)
<Amaranth> zack: The kernel is in flux and hotplug just went away for good.
<mustard5> Natdigga_, can you connect to internet in terminal?
<Natdigga_> mustard, oh I reverted everything I did.
<Natdigga_> mustard5, sure
<mustard5> Natdigga_, k
<slashx1896> ls: /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup: No such file or directory
<Toma-> slashx1896: what do u think that means :)
<zack> Amaranth: right, which i knew - but i thought the new kernel would at least boot, and that i'd still be able to use my old one... yeah, i know, horrible assumptions :)
<slashx1896> lol
<slashx1896> that its not installed..
<Natdigga_> mustard5, I have a ATI 3D rage LT Pro AGP-133
<mustard5> Natdigga_, k
<Amaranth> zack: kernel and userland stuff like udev are closely tied
<mustard5> Natdigga_, I'm going to run a search in the forums for some clues
<Toma-> slashx1896: and you've tried re-insta;lling hotkey-setup ?
<navarone> rhoffa> you can download extra gnome icons too in Synaptic...then when you browse for icons type /other after the default location and they will load.
<Natdigga_> mustard5, kk
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-227-57-228.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by ChanServ
<zack> Amaranth: yeah :/
<Amaranth> zack: i'm guessing the userland stuff got updated to only work with 2.6.15 and 2.6.15 doesn't work for everyone right now
<slashx1896> when i type sudo apt-get install hotkey-setup
<slashx1896>  it says hotkey-setup is already the newest version
<Amaranth> who put broken_ladder on akick?
<zack> Amaranth: that's the case, yeah. damn SATA boot drives... i might be fine otherwise
<rhoffa> is there any favorites that anyone use
<mustard5> Natdigga_, heh..well I found your thread :)
<Natdigga_> mustard5, >:)
<Toma-> slashx1896: try "dpkg-reconfigure hotkey-setup"
<Natdigga_> mustard5, no replies though :(
<mustard5> Natdigga_, no
<zack> Amaranth: see, i tried downgrading udev and reinstalling hotplug, but that didn't fix anything.
<Amaranth> zack: Yeah, I only use dapper in a vmware player image.
<slashx1896> Toma- /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<Natdigga_> mustard5, wondering if I'm just going to have to suck it up and accept it.
<zack> Amaranth: which is why you're smarter than me :)
<Toma-> slashx1896: what do u think that means ;)
<slashx1896> lol i know what it means but how
<Amaranth> zack: Which never boots, because it takes a snapshot when I close it and then reloads everything exactly how it was.
<mustard5> Natdigga_, no opengl and hardware acceleration?
<Toma-> sudo dpkg-blah
<Toma-> gosh dood :(
<slashx1896> i so knew that
<Natdigga_> mustard, nope the only way I can tell is that the screen savers run like crap
<Toma-> ;D
<slashx1896> Nothing happend
<purplefeltangel> i messed something up in esound/ alsa . . . how do i completely reinstall my sound drivers to the way it is out of the box?
<Toma-> amazing. nothing is ment to.
<Toma-> slashx1896: see if the file is there now
<Natdigga_> mustard, my card just might be too old and there's nothing out there for it...if so I can accept that and wait till I get a newer machine.
<mustard5> Natdigga_ , yeah..bit hard to say what to do...ATI is a bit of a pain sometimes with linux
<slashx1896> Toma- Nope
<Toma-> grr
<succubus_-_> no C compiler in ubuntu?
<zack> and the understatement of the year award goes to...
<Amaranth> succubus_-_: install the build-essential package
<Toma-> slashx1896: have u tried apt-get remove the package the apt-get install it?
<Fujitsu> I never got why it was build-essential, and not build-essentials!
<mustard5> Natdigga_, I would think you might have more luck with help with someone who actually has ATI card too
<Natdigga_> mustard5, anyone know of a cheap pci nvidia card I can buy?  My AGP port is 2x.
<slashx1896> no, i will tho
<mustard5> Natdigga_, I'm on nvidia so my experience is limited
<Natdigga_> mustard5, Thanks that's kool...it's only been two days.  something will come up.
<Natdigga_> mustard5, btw mustard did you ever play RtCW ET?
<mustard5> Natdigga_, you can run your system on VESA drivers for now
<Amaranth> Fujitsu: The package isn't really for random people to be able to build things, that's a nice side effect.
<slashx1896> Toma- still nope
<Toma-> slashx1896: you serious?
<mustard5> Natdigga_, no..not online at least...I tested it out as a possible replacement for counterstrike, but I didnt like it much
<Natdigga_> mustard5, that's kool when I do the config it runs with the ati driver?  maybe my card just sucks with opengl and ATI
<Amaranth> Fujitsu: It's all of the things you _know_ are on a buildd so you don't have to explicitly depend on them in your package.
<mustard5> Natdigga_, could be :)
<rhoffa> is there any webpages where people show off there ubuntu desktop, where it says there themes and such so i can see what i like
<z3d3> hey all...i've got a External Sony DRX-510UL DVD+-RW drive. I have plugged it into my system...but I don't know what device to mount it as
<Natdigga_> mustard5, ok I was wandering there was a colonel mustard I used to play with he was bad ass thought you were him.
<slashx1896> Toma- yes i removed then installed and it still says 'No such file or directory'
<Suentis> I'm having a problem with wine, can anyone assist?
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: I guess.
<z3d3> I dont have any /dev/sr* devices
<Amaranth> Fujitsu: The essential part of the buildd. :)
<succubus_-_> packages are a little out of date, eh?
<Amaranth> succubus_-_: gcc 4 and friends are out of date?
<mustard5> Natdigga_, naah..I was a counterstrike player but never RTcW
<logical_mark> Hey can anyone tell me why firefox is telling me that phpmyadmin is a PHTML file and asking me to download it. I just used apt-get install phpmyadmin to install it...
<succubus_-_> xmms is out of date
<Natdigga_> mustard5, know of any decent nVidia PCI cards?
<Natdigga_> cheap
<Amaranth> succubus_-_: oh, you want the gtk2 shininess?
<Amaranth> :)
<Natdigga_> that works with ubuntu
<z3d3> oh wait
<succubus_-_> i need it for Audioscrobbler
<nerdy2> logical_mark, do you have apache set up to serve php?
<Amaranth> succubus_-_: enable the backports repository
<Toma-> slashx1896: ok, how about "apt-get --purge remove hothey-setup" then install it again
<AstralSin> im having trouble installing 5.10, it happens while its getting installation info from the cd, after it scans the cd.. any ideas what's wrong? ive burned 2 cds thinking that the first may have been a bad burn, but it wasnt
<z3d3> i plugged it into a different USB drive, and now it is working
<logical_mark> nerdy2
<z3d3> yay!
<logical_mark> nerdy2: yes I do
<Toma-> err hotkey
<Amaranth> !tell succubus_-_ about backports
<Fujitsu> AstralSin: What is the error?
<robotgeek> AstralSin: did you check the iso? md5summed it?
<mustard5> Natdigga_, not sure... my card is a hand me down from my brother.  Nvidia FX 5200
<Amaranth> mustard5: That's some hand-me-down.
<slashx1896> Toma- E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<slashx1896> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<navarone> Amaranth> i wonder what the monkey from Friends is doing now? Is he finding work?
<z3d3> mustard5, I have that card at word, is yours dualhead to?
<Suentis> I am trying to get WoW to work via wine, but when I try wine WoW.exe it tells me wine: command not found.  Did I mess something up during the wine install?
<existance> Fujitsu: score, it worked.  I'm on ubuntu :)
<mustard5> Amaranth, heh
<AstralSin> it tells me to check the integrity of the disc and retry, the disc is fine.. but when i retry it still fails
<Amaranth> slashx1896: sudo
<logical_mark> nerdy2: I have php5 installed, and a phpinfo file displaying just fine
<Toma-> slashx1896: sudo again.
<Fujitsu> Existance: Yay!
<z3d3> slashx1896, you need to run that command as "sudo"
* zack pats his GF4 440MX
<Amaranth> navarone: I think he died, actually. Why do you ask?
<zack> woooo
<slashx1896> AHH sorry :(
* Amaranth cries over his Radeon 7000
<existance> Is there any way for me to play music off an NTFS partition?
<mustard5> z3d3, I wouldnt know what a dualhead is :)
<Fujitsu> Existance: How do you like it?
<navarone> Amaranth> I thought yuo made reference to Friends being out of date
* Fujitsu cries over his Radeon 7000 as well.
<robotgeek> Amaranth: ati hell?
<Toma-> slashx1896: i dont let anyone copy and paste my commands without a sudo. its madness!
<existance> Fujitsu: heh, just got in, i've played with it at school.  I mostly want to set up a ssh server :)
<pawan> I was wondering how to paste middlemousebutton stuff with the keyboard instead. Anyone?
<Natdigga_> Amaranth, you the ATI guru?
<Amaranth> robotgeek: open source drivers
<robotgeek> Amaranth: oh okay
<Fujitsu> Existance: Good. It just wanted to be /dev/hda3?
<Amaranth> Natdigga_: Nope, my ati card has 3d drivers that ship with xorg, it "Just Works".
<Toma-> pawan: shift-insert
<Suentis> I am trying to get WoW to work via wine, but when I try wine WoW.exe it tells me wine: command not found.  Did I mess something up during the wine install?
<Natdigga_> Amaranth, KK
<zack> "Slowly" ;)
<z3d3> what is good dvd burning software for Gnome?
<slashx1896> Reading package lists... Done
<slashx1896> Building dependency tree... Done
<slashx1896> E: Couldn't find package hothey-setup
<AstralSin> robotgeek: yes, i've checked the md5sum, the disc is flawless
<navarone> existance> I don't think there is a problem reading off ntfs
<Toma-> slashx1896: note my spelling error.
<nerdy2> logical_mark, and you are viewing the phpmyadmin page through apache (rather than say as a local file)?
<existance> Fujitsu: Yea I guess Linux knows its hda, but grub thinks its hde
<Amaranth> slashx1896: hotkey-setup
<Toma-> :D
<YukiIkyuta> Suentis: it's ambitious, but I'm not quite sure how well it will work. Assuming it will, the problem is that wine is not installed.
<slashx1896> :P
<robotgeek> AstralSin: burn it at a lower speed?
<AstralSin> i tried
<Natdigga_> later ya'll
<existance> navarone: so can i just mount the partition and read it then?
<Natdigga_> mustard5, thanks again.
<Amaranth> existance: grub doesn't use hdX anything, it does (hd0,0) and such
<AstralSin> are there any known problems reading from a scsi drive?
<navarone> existance> you should be able to
<slashx1896> yay!
<logical_mark> nerdy2: Here is the situation. I am viewing it through my web browser at http://localhost/phpmyadmin ... now when I add a /index.php to the end of that phpmyadmin works fine
<Fujitsu> Existance: You can't write, but you can read.
<existance> Fujitsu: mmm, that's alright i guess
<logical_mark> nerdy2: so how do I tell apache to look for the index file in a dir.?
<slashx1896> Toma- it worked, its installed now
<Toma-> slashx1896: fantastic.
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: search in your apache.conf file for `index.html'
<pawan> toma- : from an xterm running bash. shift-insert works for other stuff, yes.
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: You need to add index.php that line.
<Toma-> ahhh xterm.
<Fujitsu> I can never remember that parameter, so I just search for index.html too ^_^
<navarone> Fujitsu> If I convert a fat32 partition to ntfs, do i simply edit fstab to reflect change and that's it?
<Fujitsu> navarone: Not quite.
<navarone> bummer
<nerdy2> logical_mark, there's a directive in the apache conf files that looks like "DirectoryIndex  index.html index.html  [maybe some others] "
<AstralSin> robotgeek: are there any known problems reading from a scsi cd drive?
<existance> Uhh, how can i add a monitor and/or change which monitor is primary?
<Fujitsu> navarone: NTFS partitions like to have an extra option 'guid=0222' added to them.
<Toma-> pawan: not sure sorry :/
<robotgeek> AstralSin: not that i know of, but feel free to look around buzilla.ubuntu.com
<navarone> ahh...that ensures permissions and such?
<pawan> toma- ctrl-v works from default gnome install too (like shift insert)
<Fujitsu> navarone: In fstab, guid=0222 needs to be there, or only root can read it. NTFS is handled oddly.
<nerdy2> logical_mark, add index.php to that list
<Fujitsu> Otherwise the permissions are r-x------
<AstralSin> cool, thanks.. i know this is a pretty isolated error.. if you guys dont know off the top of your head, then im not gonna bother you anymore.. goodnight
<logical_mark> nerdy2: thanks, where is the apache.conf file?
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: /etc/apache
<navarone> Fujitsu> Was wondering cos I was gonna convert my present windows system disk to ntfs. But I would have deleted the entry from fstab any way i think and just leave the fat32 partitions
<slashx1896> i restarted it and im still gettin the e02a thing in dmesg
<YukiIkyuta> Or, logical_mark, /etc/apache2 (sometimes)
<nerdy2> logical_mark, i'm running apache2 so for me it's in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<nerdy2> logical_mark, for apache 1 it's in /etc/apache,  probably in httpd.conf iirc
<z3d3> my DVD is burning in Lniux, holy chit!
<Toma-> pawan: shift-insert works for me
<z3d3> I am sooooo happy right now
<z3d3> words can't describe
<existance> is the filesystem option for mount -t NTFS?
<Fujitsu> Existance: yes
<existance> Fujitsu: cool :)
<Fujitsu> Make sure you specify -o guid=0222 as well, though.
<slashx1896> i did everything told to do on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/e02a  and im still getting the e02a mess on dmesg
<rhoffa> if someone could check this link out and tell me how it is possible to configure your desktop like this it be cool http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31128
<Toma-> slashx1896: what mess
<existance> Fujitsu: uhh, it said NTFS was an unknown fs
<logical_mark> nerdy2, YujiIkyuta: I am running apache2 thanks.
<slashx1896> Toma- click on the link it shows u
<YukiIkyuta> existance: try lowercase `ntfs'
<Toma-> oic
<Fujitsu> existance: Yeah.
<Fujitsu> existance: Lowercase...
<Toma-> slashx1896: i get that too
<existance> Fujitsu: there we go :)
<Fujitsu> Existance: It works?
<slashx1896> Toma- im trying to stop it from happening, and i did everythign told to do and still get it
<existance> Fujistu: woo, yea :)
<existance> Fujitsu: now i can get my music!
<logical_mark> nerdy2, YujiIkyuta: index.php is already there... perhaps I need to add index.htm as well which is not
<YukiIkyuta> ^^
<existance> Are there any cool audio programs someone would recommend?
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: check what files are in the phpmyadmin directory. If all else fails, try restarting Apache ^^
<YukiIkyuta> existance: XMMS works.
<nerdy2> logical_mark, well that's not necessary unless you actually use .htm :)
<Toma-> slashx1896: youre not just trying to get a nicer looking dmesg are you?
<slashx1896> existance, i use XMMS and Ryhthm Box
<Fujitsu> And who would use htm? html, if anything!
<_jason> existance, Beep Media Player
<slashx1896> Toma- no lol
<rhoffa> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31128 how can i get a toolbar like that
<z3d3> rhoffa, i dont know, but that looks pretty sweet
<Toma-> slashx1896: then why bother?
<existance> 2 vote for XMMS :)
<slashx1896> Toma- my dmesg doesnt say anything but that....
<YukiIkyuta> existance: used Winamp?
<rhoffa> yea its crazy but i have no idea, i dont even know naythign about linux
<slashx1896> toma- it doenst say what it normaly spposed to say it just says that e02a crap
<existance> Yukilkyuta: up till now
<Toma-> rhoffa: thats a design. what this person wants his gnome to look like
<Fujitsu> XMMS is good, as is Rhythm Box
<Amaranth> rhoffa: it looks like a mockup to me
<Fujitsu> XMMS == Winamp
<crsd> MusicPD + some client is better :)
<Amaranth> rhoffa: it's not real
<rhoffa> is there a gui that allows you to configure a toolbar like that
<Fujitsu> rhoffa: It isn't real.
<rhoffa> or do i have to code it
<rhoffa> ohh...
<Fujitsu> rhoffa: Code it if you can!
<YukiIkyuta> existance: so basically, if you want something that acts and looks very similar to Winamp, XMMS is a good bet.
<rhoffa> i cant code
<Toma-> rhoffa: gdesklets mght be close
<existance> Fujitsu: does it look cooler than winamp?
<rhoffa> is that coding or gui
<Fujitsu> existance: It can be skinned...
<Toma-> rhoffa: gui
<existance> Fujitsu: provided im not too lazy..
<Toma-> slashx1896: weird :S
<rhoffa> does anyone know offhand what their icon package or window theme is
<Fujitsu> Ubuntu Human :P
<Toma-> ahhhhhhh slashx1896 you may need to reload that module. or reboot
<slashx1896> Toma- it all started when i was trying to mount my webcam...  someone said some commands that have to do with near the end of dmesg but all my dmesg says is e02a crap
<mustard5> rhoffa, clearlooks
<YukiIkyuta> I use the blue theme which is similar to Human .. its name I forget..
<rhoffa> icons or window?
<stevenj> rhoffa, alphacube
<existance> I need to get Linux versions of my graphics cards drivers right?
<Fujitsu> Existance: What card?
<slashx1896> Toma- how do i reload the module? or shold i just reboot
<Toma-> slashx1896: just reboot. i cbf showing u how to reload it ;D
<rhoffa> alphacube and clearlooks is that icons or window theme?
<slashx1896> cbf?
<Toma-> cant be f-bothered-cked
<existance> Fujitsu: one is Geforce MX4000 (PCI) and the other is Radeon 9800+ (SE or LE or such)
<slashx1896> ah
<slashx1896> lol
<slashx1896> alrite
<Toma-> ;)
<stevenj> rhoffa, http://www.gnome-look.org/usermanager/search.php?username=CiccioBueo
<slashx1896> brb
<Madpilot> !tell existance about ati
<Madpilot> !tell existance about nvidia
<mustard5> rhoffa, I'm using clearlooks theme with standard gnome icons
<existance> Fujitsu: it defaulted to loading on the pci monitor...
<pussfeller> how come I cant write to this ntfs formatted hard drive
<existance> madpilot: ?
<YukiIkyuta> pussfeller: there is no support for write.
<mustard5> pussfeller, its not possible to write to ntfs in a general sense from linux
<Madpilot> existance: you should have two message from ubotu now - one for each of your cards
<pussfeller> doesnt ubuntu have ntfs write support?
<Fujitsu> The ATI drivers should be there... But nVidia requires an extra package.
<Fujitsu> pussfeller: Nop.
<YukiIkyuta> pussfeller: nothing does.
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu: and does it? Damn. -_-;
<Fujitsu> YukiIkyuta: Not quite true.
<pussfeller> there has been right support in the kernel for years
<pussfeller> write
<YukiIkyuta> pussfeller: I am inclined to disagree.
<existance> madpilot: ah.. im running irssi, how do i get to the messages?
<YukiIkyuta> If anything, it is purely experimental, and not in the default build.
<Fujitsu> Not in the kernel.
<pussfeller> all the kernels I have seen and compiled
<Fujitsu> linuxntfs.sf.net has dangerous support.
<frogzoo> synaptic froze half 9/10s the way through upgrade to breezy - any ideas?
<Madpilot> existance: no idea - just a sec, I'll post the URLs here for you
<existance> madpilot: gratzi
<logical_mark> nerdy2, YujiIkyuta: are eigther of you familiar with e107? I am trying to run e107 localy and when I go to the directory with e107 in it I get error 500. What causes those?
<Madpilot> existance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<niggpie> Does anyone know of a good Fluxbox tutorial?  I have it installed, however it looks absolutely empty.  I had to add programs to a menu through a .config file.. that's as far as I've gotten.  I'd like to add the System preferences and administration bars at the very least.  Thanks for your time and any info you can provide :)
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: What is e107?
<cibao> hello everyone...
<Toma-> niggpie: get the progrom fluxconf
<Fujitsu> 500 is a server error...
<niggpie> Toma: there's a config program? hahahah silly me :$
<agroker> screensavers under gnome - where to adjust how soon they start?
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: e107.org , it is a cms
<cibao> just got the latest ubuntu update which brought with it a new Kernel image 2.6.12.10-386.  Unfotunately, can;t properly configure lilo with the kernel
<_jason> agroker, system preferences screensaver?
<Madpilot> agroker: System menu - Prefs - Screensaver
<Toma-> niggpie: hehee :D
<nerdy2> [i'm not familiar with e107] 
<cibao> the error I get is: Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<cibao>     Name change: '/dev/dm-1' -> '/dev/.static/dev/mapper/vg00-lvm_home'
<cibao>     The kernel was compiled without DEVFS, but the '/dev' directory structure
<cibao>         implements the DEVFS filesystem.
<cibao> device-mapper ioctl cmd 12 failed: No such device or address
<cibao> Fatal: device-mapper: dm_task_run(DM_DEVICE_TABLE) failed
<niggpie> Toma: thanks! :D
<existance> madpilot: so xorg-driver-fglrx has all the ATI drivers in it?
<mustard5> cibao, paste in pastebin plz
<agroker> _jason, amazingly, I can find there when to cycle through different screensavers, when to go blank, but there is nothing about how soon the screensaver starts!
<Madpilot> existance: yes - at least for your 9800
<Toma-> does anyone use the Aero theme for metacity and the colours for it? how is it possible to make it look cool?
<existance> madpilot: cool, thanks
<cibao> did a bunch of googling around and got no where...any thoughts?
<Fujitsu> agroker: I believe blank is what you want.
<_jason> agroker, "blank after" is the option
<agroker> Fujitsu, let me try with 1 min setting...
<agroker> _jason, thanks, still I find it strange
<_jason> agroker, yeah I found it strange at first too, but it makes sense since it removes desktop from view
<YukiIkyuta> Okay.
<YukiIkyuta> I'll be back in 15.
<K_Dallas> Q: would -->  unhup some-program & let me run the program even if i log off my account?
<agroker> _jason, I remember from offtopic OS, that screen eventually can go blank after some time ;-)
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: would a mysql user not having the right permissions cause a 500?
<Fujitsu> Probably not, but maybe
<Fujitsu> No.
<SEJeff> logical_mark: no, a messed up apache module or error in the cgi would though
<atrophic> 500 is internal server error, it's usually code
<Fujitsu> No.
<Fujitsu> 500 means you misconfigured Apache.
<Fujitsu> Not a PHP code issue.
<atrophic> or a cgi issue
<logical_mark> SEJeff, phpmyadmin is working fine, so do you still think it is a module problem?
<cibao> mustard5, sorry about that...its the first time I posted.  I used the pastebin
<SEJeff> Fujitsu: No, it can be either
<SEJeff> logical_mark: Well what do you go to when you get the 500
<mustard5> cibao, np
<atrophic> logical_mark, check the error log
<mustard5> cibao, it all looks beyond me unfortunately
<crsd> httpd_error.log is the best source for answers
<logical_mark> atrophic: where would i find apache2 error log?
<cibao> mustard5, np Its beyond me too :)
<logical_mark> SEJeff, I am going to a mySQL db powered cms
<SEJeff> logical_mark: /var/log/apache2/error_log
<crsd> logical_mark: it's defined in your apache2 config
<SEJeff> logical_mark: Well quit being so vague. What cms, what do you do to get a 500
<SEJeff> logical_mark: I'll pretend to be the professional as I am a systems administrator and our webservers fall under my jurisdiction
<atrophic> and I'll pretend to be a monkey
<crsd> :)
<SEJeff> atrophic: Are you sure you're just pretending ;-)
<logical_mark> SEJeff, sorry did not mean to be vague. I hate it when I do that. The cms is e107 found at e107.org
<SEJeff> logical_mark: Do you have a requirement of e107 being the cms?
* SEJeff suggests drupal
<atrophic> SEJeff, lots of practice ;) I should run for president
<logical_mark> SEJeff, I just like it better than anything else I have delt with:PHPNuke, phpWebsite, Post-Nuke etc...
<Jxpx> how can i view the aceess list of a chanel and how can i remove access ?please!!
<atrophic> php-fusion and cms made simple are two other good ones
<SEJeff> logical_mark: *nuke is horrible. never usedd phpWebsite
<atrophic> Jxpx, on irc?
<logical_mark> SEJeff, what do you like?
<SEJeff> logical_mark: I recommend exponentcms or drupal to everyone
<Jxpx> yes
<Jxpx> atrophic,  to remove a nick from the access list
<atrophic> Jxpx, what do you mean by access list? ban list?
<Jxpx> no access list , the users who vace acess
<Jxpx> @
<Sneaky_Bastard> Access List = inverse of Ban List
<tritium> Jxpx, you need to have the right access level for the channel, first off.
<Sneaky_Bastard> list of people with access is far far far more restrictive than list of people baned.
<Jxpx> i have it
<Jxpx> :D
<existance> madpilot: what were those websites again?
<atrophic> don't think he's talking about this channel?
<pundai> hey wtf the new version of ubuntu clicks stuff when i didnt click
<Jxpx> how can i remove one ser fom the acess list!!
<Jxpx> its easy ..
<Amaranth> /cs access #channel del <something here>
<mustard5> existance, for ATI ?
<Amaranth> Jxpx: learn how to use chanserv help
<existance> anyone know the howto site on ubuntu for ATI and nvidia drivers?
<OgMaciel> Seveas: how are you?
<mustard5> existance type !ati in channel
<existance> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<existance> thanks
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Madpilot> existance: that one too ^^^
<logical_mark> SEJeff: The error log is reporting this error: [Wed Nov 30 21:51:40 2005]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico . But I would not think missing a fiel would cause a 500
<logical_mark> SEJeff, It also repeats the alert: [Wed Nov 30 21:51:40 2005]  [alert]  [client 127.0.0.1]  /home/mark/public_html/portal/.htaccess: Options not allowed here
<logical_mark> SEJeff, but there is no .htaccess in the folder
<SEJeff> logical_mark: try 'cat error_log | grep -v favicon | less'
<pundai> someoneeeeeeee has anyone noticed the mouse clicking when you drag with breezy
<tritium> pundai, no...
<pundai> tritium, its odd
<SEJeff> logical_mark: Add AllowOverrides in the Options directive in your httpd.conf
<mustard5> pundai, nope
<pundai> i take the mouse over to "Applications" and it just opens
<pundai> and any menu in between
<mustard5> pundai, heh
<pundai> like wtf
<SEJeff> logical_mark: Are you sure there is no .htaccess? Try ls -a and it will show hidden files
<pundai> mustard5, nooooooo not heh... annoying beyond windows
<morphix> oh crap. i starting partitioning my hdd.. got ages to go..and now its storming(hail + thunder + lightining) hope power doesnt go out.
<mustard5> pundai, mine doesnt do that at all
<pundai> mustard5, obviously :(
<logical_mark> SEJeff, there was a hidden .htaccess, how do I delete the file in terminal? Thanks
<mustard5> pundai, what mouse you using?
<K_Dallas> Q: I am reading on a few forum quesitons the howto for E17 but they are dated, what is the best way to install E17 on 5.10? thanks
<pundai> mustard5, the one on my laptop
<SEJeff> logical_mark: Why do you want to delete it? You probably shouldn't as it contains additional configuration for the cms
<mustard5> pundai, bit of a mystery..I can't see anything in the options that would make that happen
<SEJeff> logical_mark: any file that starts with a . is a hidden file. That is how 'nix behaves
<pundai> mustard5, ditto
<mizarc> does anyone know if the wpa_supplicant for breezy works with the airport/hermes/orinoco card and wpa/tkip encryption? my installed copy doesn't list (with 'wpa_supplicant -h') hermes, airport, or orinoco listed as supported
<mustard5> pundai, check system preferences windows and see if that has something relevant
<logical_mark> SEJeff, under options directive should it just say AllowOverides, b/c right now it says AllowOveride none
<pundai> mustard5, nothing :(
<mustard5> pundai, yeah I just tried the 'select window' option to see if that did it
<mustard5> pundai, can't recreate the problem
<SEJeff> logical_mark: .htaccess is a file that *Overrides* directives in httpd.conf. AllowOverride doesn't allow .htaccess to work
<SEJeff> logical_mark: Just remove the none from AllowOverride none
<pundai> mustard5, i think there mustve been changes in the mouse driver or something
<SEJeff> logical_mark: ** AllowOverride none doesn't allow .htaccess to work
<existance> How can i add my other monitor to my desktop?
<vanberge> does anyone know - are there any good virtual machines for ubuntu? similar to a vmware ?
<Steil> vanberge: qemu
<mustard5> pundai, I'm wondering whether you could reconfigure the mouse with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<vanberge> Steil, you use this ?
<mizarc> anyone? bueller? .....bueller?
<logical_mark> SEJeff, why woudl apache2.conf not open anymore in text editor?
<pundai> mustard5, i'll try that
<mustard5> pundai, there is a typo in that command btw
<Steil> vanberge: I don't use qemu. If I need a virtual machine, I use vmware. I've just heard qemu is decent.
<mustard5> pundai, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SEJeff> logical_mark: do ls -l apache2.conf
<mustard5> pundai, choose defaults for questions you don't know the answer to
<existance> anyone know how i can add my other monitor to the desktop?
<logical_mark> SEJeff: I get this: -rw-r--r--  1 root root 12488 2005-11-30 22:10 apache2.conf
<SEJeff> logical_mark: What editor do you use?
<logical_mark> SEJeff: I use the default text editor by calling sudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<SEJeff> logical_mark: And what error are you getting?
<arentie> hello...how may I add hibernate to the logon screen?
<logical_mark> SEJeff: nevermind, I just closed and reopend terminal and now ti works
<SEJeff> logical_mark: Very weird error
<mizarc> does anyone know if the wpa_supplicant for breezy/powerpc works with the airport/hermes/orinoco card and wpa/tkip encryption? my apt installed copy doesn't list (with 'wpa_supplicant -h') hermes, airport, or orinoco as supported..
<P8ntKid> How come i can play videos fine on the net using the mplayerplug-in but i can't play them locally?
<mebaran151> can anyone help me with my asound.conf
<mebaran151> I want to have alsa working again
<mebaran151> DMIX won't ... mix anymore
<mizarc> or is there another way to connect with wpa/tkip not using wpa_supplicant?
<_jason> P8ntKid, you should be able to, what happens exactly?
<logical_mark> SEJEff, you can go ahead and bet that it was something I was doing
<mebaran151> I have ALSA 1.10 and it solves nothing
<mustard5> mebaran151, you on breezy or hoary?
<n0dl> where are the breezy java .deb?
<mebaran151> breezy
<_jason> !javadeb
<ubotu> somebody said javadeb was Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<mebaran151> but I had to replace ALSA 1.09
<mebaran151> 'cause the drivers didn't work with my sndcard AT ALL
<mebaran151> a whole nice UNKNOWN SYMBOL error
<mustard5> mebaran151, hmm k...you've probably moved past my limited expertise then :)
<mebaran151> yeah I might have
<mebaran151> the Via Envy 24HT is a pain to work with I suppose
<crimsun> mebaran151: did you overwrite libasound2 as well?
<mebaran151> I'm on nforce 4
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I think I did
<crimsun> ugh
<gimmulf> How do i find out how good rated a website is at google?
<P8ntKid> _jason: Well, im trying to play it in gmplayer. But i get an error.saying "MPlayer interupted by signal 11 in module:decode_video"
<zcat[1] > Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<crimsun> ok, what's the base here? 1.0.10 for -{driver/kernel,lib,tools,utils}?
<zcat[1] > any suggestions ?
<P8ntKid> _jason: It plays fine in totem. Just no sound.
<_jason> P8ntKid, I haven't seent hat error before.  Same thing happen if you just use the mplayer command in a terminal?
<crimsun> and what's the actual card?
<P8ntKid> _jason: Yes.
<_jason> P8ntKid, what kind of file?
<P8ntKid> _jason: .avi
<mustard5> zcat[1] , in what context is this error occuring?
<zcat[1] > trying to run glxdemo
<mebaran151> Multimedia audio controller
<mebaran151>   snd-ice1724     : IC Ensemble Inc|ICE1724 [Envy24HT] 
<zcat[1] > (or anything, basically, that uses glx)
<_jason> P8ntKid, is this file available online?  I'd like to try it and see if it happens for my mplayer as well
<crimsun> mebaran151: subvendor and subdevice ids, please
<P8ntKid> _jason: Well, for some reason .wmv files seem to work now.
<mebaran151> crimsun, from whence might I get that
<mrkoje> Does anyone know how to change the resoultion of a monitor in Ubuntu, I have a laptop with a widescreen 1280x768 display but its only showing up as 1024x768
<P8ntKid> _jason: So it must me avi files taht dont work anymore.
<jdmpike> does anyone know when gnucash will be a GTK2 app?
<mrkoje> Im not sure what needs to be changed in xorg.conf or if somthing else needs to be done
<mebaran151> will lspci -v be sufficient?
<crimsun> mebaran151: from lspci -nv
<jdmpike> mrkoje, what kind of laptop do you have
<mrkoje> jdmpike: its a sony vaio t350p   one of those small 2lb machines
<mrkoje> has an intel video
<mebaran151> crimsun, can I pm you?
<jdmpike> mrkoje, I had a similar problem with my Dell 8200 when I changed to the proprietary nvidia drivers
<crsd> mrkoje: can't you just choose it using System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution ?
<mrkoje> jdmpike: intel extreme graphics...
<crimsun> mebaran151: sure, make sure you're identified
<jdmpike> mrkoje, you can try using the System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<mrkoje> crsd: unfortunently no, it seems that the when the module is loaded for my screen it only "recognizes" 1024.768
<mrkoje> xorg.conf's   lines are all 1280x768 though :(
<mrkoje> jdmpike: that would be too easy
<liquidboy> in nautilus, hwo do i get everything to open in the same window, without having a 'browser' interface?
<jdmpike> mrkoje, but I had to add some args to xorg.conf to get mine to work
<mrkoje> jdmpike: like what?
<crsd> look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if this mode is available for your video adapter/monitor
<Khaaaaan> damn this is frustrating as hell :)
<Khaaaaan> :(
<mebaran151> crimsun, get my pm?
<mizarc> has anyone here used wpa_supplicant or connected with wpa/tkip and an airport (non-extreme) card on breezy?
<Khaaaaan> Does anyone know if Enemy Territory can use ALSA?
<mustard5> mebaran151, you registered and identified to nickserv?
<QMario> How do I paste images for people to see here?
<mebaran151> yep
<mrkoje> crsd: thanks for that tidbit...
<P8ntKid> _jason: No, .avi files dont play in firefox either.
<mustard5> mebaran151, k
<mebaran151> yep it tells me I'm already identified
<mebaran151> P8ntKid, get totem or something
<P8ntKid> _jason: It just loads to 100% and sais download complete, but it doesnt play it.
<P8ntKid> mebaran151: totem doesnt have sound for some reason.
<cibao> has anyone had luck installing grub with an LVM root partition?
<mebaran151> P8ntKid, did you install the codecs?
<crimsun> mebaran151: yes, I crossreferencing something atm. Hold.
<jdmpike> mrkoje, I added the NvAgp arg set to '3' and the UseEdidFreqs to false
<crimsun> I'm^
<_jason> P8ntKid, oh I thought you had said it was streaming ok but not playing ok locally.  Are you sure that this is not due to the file?  Have you tried different avi's from different sites?
<P8ntKid> mebaran151: The sound codecs?
<P8ntKid> _jason: Yes.
<cibao> since lilo is giving me a funky error with the new kernel image, maybe grub can be a viable alternative?
<Khaaaaan> OMG sound in Linux is the WORST
<Ophiocus> !LADP
<ubotu> Ophiocus: No idea
<mebaran151> Khaaaaan, it's getting better
<mebaran151> much better
<jdmpike> you mean LDAP?
<jdmpike> !LDAP
<ubotu> jdmpike: I don't know
<Khaaaaan> How do I make Enemy Territory use ALSA?
<_jason> P8ntKid, have you installed all of the codecs in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-music-and-movies
<AbdulSpiegel> HI
<AbdulSpiegel> HOW DO I CHECK IF I AM UP TO DATE?
<crimsun> Khaaaaan: you can't, but you can try wrapping it with aoss (install 'alsa-utils')
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, caps lock off please :)
<crimsun> AbdulSpiegel: capslock error. apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<AbdulSpiegel> ok sorry, also how do i get sound to work?
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, what sound card?
<Khaaaaan> crimsun: Are you serious?
<AbdulSpiegel> ahh, not sure, it worked when i was using knoppix, then i installed ubuntu
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5: ahh, not sure, it worked when i was using knoppix, then i installed ubuntu
<jj_> someone here can explain me how to install amsn???
<spikebike> q/wind new
<Hobbsee> !ams
<ubotu> Hobbsee: What?
<Hobbsee> !amsn
<ubotu> Hobbsee: What?
<mustard5> jj_, sudo apt-get install amsn
<Hobbsee> jj_: howto at ubuntuforums.org - i've seen one there before
<crimsun> Khaaaaan: yes.
<Khaaaaan> I think I have that installed.... how do I wrap it?
<mrkoje> jj_: Get it out of the repository and it will install it self
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, it would help to know what type of soundcard you are using.
<P8ntKid> _jason: Im not on breezy.
<crimsun> mebaran151: ''tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, have you used the pastebin before?
<StarLight> .
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5: im affraid i cant say i have
<mustard5> !tell AbdulSpiegel about pastebin
<Khaaaaan> How do I wrap alsa with aoss?
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, you get a PM from ubotu?
<mebaran151> crimsun, Mixers:
<mebaran151> 0: VIA Technologies VIA1617A
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5: yes i did
<WhyvasLT> chicken chow mein!
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5: what do you want me to paste?
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, try typing sudo lshw in terminal and paste the output in the pastebin...submit and then show me the unique URL it creates
<mebaran151> Khaaaaan, start your program with aoss <proggy?
<mebaran151> and it works
<mebaran151> so aoss yourossprogram will run it through alsa
<Khaaaaan> Wait, I dont get it
<Khaaaaan> What do you mean start the program with aoss?
<Khaaaaan> I am kind of new...
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> well you know how you start a program technically
<crimsun> mebaran151: which motherboard?
<mebaran151> it's a Shuttle
<crimsun> which?
<Khaaaaan> Okay, so If I type into a terminal window... ET
<Khaaaaan> Would I type aoss et or something?
<mebaran151> Shuttle SN25P?
<_jason> P8ntKid, install those codecs listed, I believe the name is the same from hoary
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/444539
<mebaran151> yeah
<pundai> hey mustard5
<mebaran151> exactly
<pundai> i figured it out
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, thanks
<pundai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78904
<mebaran151> aoss is just a simple script
<pundai> if anyone asks you
<Trashcan> natdigga.....clever.....
<Khaaaaan> hmmm
<mustard5> pundai, checking it now ;)
<Khaaaaan> ok let me try it...
<AbdulSpiegel> np
<mebaran151> to preload an alsa library to intercept all the calls to sound and route them the good way
<Khaaaaan> *crosses fingers*
<n0dl> which java package do i dl?
<zoombie> aja ahora
<zoombie> edit
<mebaran151> I would have bought a decent sound card if the box had a pci slot
<Khaaaaan> command not found...
<mebaran151> it's just so small and nice
<zoombie> zoombie-
<pundai> mebaran151, is that what your gf says
<zoombie> q hagoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<subbie> I have a question reguarding FSTAB.  i recently made an entry for a USB drive i just got.  the drive is formatted as fat32 (fdisk confirms this).  When i try to mount it though it says invalid FAT filesystem.
<mebaran151> pundai, heh
<n0dl> where do i download the java .deb package and whichone do i download?
<crimsun> mebaran151: ok, located. Does sound work at all?
<Khaaaaan> Do I have to install aoss??
<mebaran151> crimsun, yeah
<Khaaaaan> The alsa utilitu seems to be there....
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5: how is it look m8?
<mebaran151> I got sound to work
<mebaran151> I just don't have it dmix'ed
<n0dl> does anyone know? i have firefox 1.5
<P8ntKid> _jason: .avi files use divx right?
<crimsun> mebaran151: ok, and you did _not_ create an /etc/asound.conf||~/.asoundrc, correct?
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, hmmm...it looks like it doesnt know what your sound device is...I am assuming its the one with Crystal in it
<Khaaaaan> ahhh there is an alsa-aoss package..
<crsd> subbie: shouldn't it be vfat?
<AbdulSpiegel> sure
<crimsun> Khaaaaan: I said that about 8 minutes ago
<mebaran151> crimsun, I created an asound.conf
<mebaran151> but I've tried it without the asound.conf
<mebaran151> and I get similar results
<crimsun> mebaran151: mv it out of the way, and ~/.asoundrc, too
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, probably a crystal onboard sound device?
<Khaaaaan> ha ha
<Khaaaaan> You did?
<Amy> Can someone run `xclock -digital` and check whether it actually contains a time on it?  (I only see "20" on mine...)
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5: i honestly have no information about this comp, i got it from my bros work
<Khaaaaan> This is a seperate package....
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5: most likely yes
<mebaran151> crimsun
<mebaran151> ok done
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, k..I'll do a search on the forums to see it they have issues...one sec
<crimsun> kafeine: yes, see at :29
<crimsun> kafeine: sorry
<mebaran151> do I get out the sledgehammer now....
<crimsun> Khaaaaan: yes, see at :29
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5, ok
<crimsun> mebaran151: ok, ''aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' works, correct?
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, could you do a lsmod command in terminal and paste that too please?
<Khaaaaan> whoa...
<Khaaaaan> it worked... but it sounds like crap
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5, certainly
<Khaaaaan> Do I have any other options?
<mebaran151> crimsun, yeah
<mebaran151> I just tested it with mplayer -ao alsa
<P8ntKid> _jason: Those codecs arent in apt or something.
<mebaran151> but two mplayer's won't play at the same time
<mebaran151> one will always wait for the other to finish
<ardchoille> lol @ sledgehammer
<Khaaaaan> Is it popping and clicking because of the way I ran it?
<mebaran151> Khaaaaan, you may have to work with an asound.conf
<crimsun> mebaran151: ok. Now test concurrent instances with -ao alsa:device=plug:dmix
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/444542
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, thanks
<_jason> P8ntKid, Have you enabled the universe and multiverse repos?  is there a reason why you don't upgrade to breezy?
<Khaaaaan> mebaran151, say wha? :)
<mebaran151> crimsun, it complains it can't parse what you told me to put
<P8ntKid> _jason: I havent really had time to upgrade. I plan on doing it sometime this week though.
<AbdulSpiegel> no problemo
<crimsun> mebaran151: then s/plug://g
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, yeah..from what limited understanding I have it seems linux is not recognising it at all....
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu: that took a little longer than anticipated.
<Fujitsu> I noticed.
<mebaran151> crimsun
<YukiIkyuta> I forgot.. someone's law of computing;
<mebaran151> ok
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, without knowing the brand of the sound device its hard to pinpoint how you might fix it
<YukiIkyuta> ``It won't work.''
<grayman> Amy, i see the same
<mebaran151> ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:812:(snd_pcm_direct_initialize_slave) requested or auto-format is not available
<mebaran151> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:831:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to initialize slave
<mebaran151> alsa-init: playback open error: Invalid argument
<grayman> meh
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, this could be relevant info from the lshw   ---   CS4236B
<crimsun> excellent
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5, damn
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, I found a thread talking about this model
<mebaran151> mplayer -ao alsa:device=dmix london\ symphony\ orchestra\ -\ super\ mario\ brothers\ theme.mp3
<crimsun> mebaran151: what is your dmix stanza in the former /etc/asound.conf||~/.asoundrc?
<Khaaaaan> Where can I find an asound.conf that works for me??
<mebaran151> I like my marrio brothers themes :)
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, this is the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90869&highlight=crystal+sound
<QMario> How do I paste images for people to see here?
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, I would think your going to have to use google to look for people who have had the same issue....
<P8ntKid> Anybody know the ubuntu hoary backport repo?
<AbdulSpiegel> mustard5: thanks anyway for helping, im probaby not gonna attempt what the guy wrote, seems to advanced for me
<AbdulSpiegel> im prob just live with it for now i quess
<QMario> Is there a pastebin, that can be used to post images?
<Madpilot> QMario: use imageshack or one of the free image hosting sites?
<Khaaaaan> Darn it... I am gonna have to go back to Windows :(
<AbdulSpiegel> Mac:)
<mebaran151> crimsun, now when I reinstate my asound.conf
<Khaaaaan> Games are just to hard to get working for me
<mebaran151> I get no sound
<mebaran151> here I will pm it
<Rubin> !quicktime
<ubotu> methinks quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<mustard5> AbdulSpiegel, ok :)
<foo-bar> hey - I'm having a problem with my wireless card - I have ndiswrapper set up, with the bcmwl5 drivers installed, and in the network configuration dialog I have wlan0 configured and activated, but I am unable to do anything on my network
<coz> installed a program names "Kdirstat" to day. I think this is pretty good. Has anyone here used this app?
<mebaran151> !dmix
<ubotu> it has been said that dmix is at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<levander> Am I supposed to configure Nero to recognize my DVD/RW, or is it supposed to auto-recognize it?
<coz> I have nero and it auto recognized my dvd
<levander> damn
<coz> but there is a setting to choose your burner
<levander> well, just looked, the problem seems to be I don't have the power cable plugged into the burner.
<levander> gotta reboot
<levander> coz: thanks for the tip
<x0rrrrrrrz> hey
<x0rrrrrrrz> how do i find my mac address on ubuntu
<coz> Kdirstat is apparently like the Unix "du" has anyone used thie Kdirstat?
<x0rrrrrrrz> ifconfig?
<bob832> yep
<x0rrrrrrrz> whats it under?
<coz> terminal
<x0rrrrrrrz> ya
<bob832> terminal
<x0rrrrrrrz> but where is the mac address
<bob832> HWaddr
<coz> just type ifconfig in the terminal
<coz> like windows ip config
<tritium> HWaddr
<x0rrrrrrrz> oh
<x0rrrrrrrz> found
<x0rrrrrrrz> thank you
<x0rrrrrrrz> top right, right?
<bob832> if i remember correctly, yes
<vanberge> does anybody use a virtual machine with ubuntu to boot other OS's in an emulated mode?
<coz> hold on
<mizarc> does wep encryption work out of the box in the network settings gnome panel?
<coz> yeah the first one top right
<x0rrrrrrrz> hoiw do i copy in terminal
<Siph0n> right click, paste
<coz> right click
<x0rrrrrrrz> no hot key?
<coz> short cut key doesn't work in terminal that Iknow of
<_jason> x0rrrrrrrz, i think default is ctrl+alt+c but i've changed mine
<x0rrrrrrrz> k
<x0rrrrrrrz> thansk
<coz> wish it did but this way fewer mistakes maybe
<tritium> x0rrrrrrrz, are you using a gnome terminal?  In that case, it's Shift-Ctrl-C and -V to copy, paste
<_jason> x0rrrrrrrz, go to edit -> keyboard shortcuts to see them all :D
<coz> copy paste doens't wpork in gnome terminal in my experience
<coz> only right click copy paste
<tritium> it works, coz
<coz> not in my gnome terminal!!
<_jason> coz, it works but if you are going to use the mouse just select the text and then middle click!
<ardchoille> CTRL+SHIFT+C works for copy, CTRL+SHIFT+V works for paste.. at least it does here (Ubuntu 5.10)
<DonPachi> keyboard shortcuts + terminal = sweet!
<coz> I have breezy 5..10 also does not work for me
<foo-bar> anyone know how to set up a Broadcom wireless card (I have the drivers installed with ndiswrapper and wlan0 is detected by the network configuration tool, but I am unable to use the network, it seems)
<szehne> foo-bar, i was just about to ask the same question
<szehne> foo-bar, what laptop are you on?
<foo-bar> a Compaq Presario2500
<szehne> i'm on the 2700
<unforcer> hey... my laptop is freezed up on installing ubuntu  82% installing Copying readahead... wont do nothing ?
<szehne> i had it working until i rebooted w/o any wireless access points around. now the little light won't even come on
<foo-bar> I have everything set up, and it's all detected, but I just cant do anything with my network.. I have to check if I have my SSID right and my WEP key right, although I'm pretty sure I do
<unforcer> arghgh..
<foo-bar> szehne, did you try a modprobe ndiswrapper
<szehne> i'm doing that now
<szehne> foo-bar, yeah, i'm running down the checklist right now
<szehne> something's jacked up
<unforcer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88536 similar to this but I am using ubuntu and its freezying up on copying readahead
<vanberge> can wine run a  virtual machine?
<unforcer> vanberge: use vmware
<vanberge> unforcer, on ubuntu??
<levander> Anybody know why I just started up nero, and even though I've only been using it for twenty minutes, it said "trial expired" and exited?
<vanberge> unforcer, i dont really want to buy that.
<unforcer> vanberge: the player is free
<Madpilot> levander: if you're in Ubuntu, why are you messing with Nero?
<unforcer> and you can make virtual machine with it or with the trial version
<coz> Nero is good
<YukiIkyuta> Presumably is burning it ..
<levander> Madpilot: nothing I tried got dvd's to burn consistently under other tools
<coz> it uses GEAR burning engine there are NONE better
<levander> Madpilot: sick of it and doing it the easy way
<foo-bar> hmm
<foo-bar> does Ubuntu (or linux, for that matter) only support a certain bit hex key?
<vanberge> unforcer, would the player require a windows intallation to already be present?
<foo-bar> err, thats a question about WEP kets
<foo-bar> *keys
<SCMark> is there a way to make xchat automatically not show join/part messeges
<YukiIkyuta> A certain bit hex key?
<YukiIkyuta> How do you mean?
<Corrupter> how do i start bittornado after i install it?
<foo-bar> like, a 64 bit hexadecimal WEP key, or 128 bit, etc..
<Madpilot> levander: DVDs I haven't tried to burn, so there might be a problem - you've filed bugs against the tools you've already tried?
<YukiIkyuta> I believe it should support any.
<coz> Should be in menu Corrupter if not you could install Debian menu
<YukiIkyuta> I've used it in several (exotic) situations.
<unforcer> vanberge: no...? it dosent require windows :D
<levander> Madpilot: yes, they were ignored
<coz> showd many apps that won't show up in menus
<doleyb> Corrupter: click on a *.torrent
<unforcer> vanberge: you need to install the hole system again
<vanberge> unforcer,   well, what i mean is can the player allow me to create a virtual machine
<tritium> whole, perhaps?
<foo-bar> hmm, I can't figure out why my wireless interface isn't working.. I have the correct SSID and WEP key, and have configured wlan0 and activated it..
<vanberge> foo-bar, netgear ?
<unforcer> vanberge: yes but with some tricks("hacks") or I've read about it....
<foo-bar> vanberge, card or router?  It's a Broadcom card
<mizarc> foo-bar: where are you configuring your wep key?
<vanberge> unforcer, my goal is to install/test drive other OS's on my laptop
<agroker> YukiIkyuta, imagine, info is under /usr/share/info on Debian and Ubuntu :-)
<vanberge> foo-bar, i was wondering about the card
<vanberge> i had similar issues with my netgear
<foo-bar> mizarc, In the dialog box for configuring wlan0
<vanberge> foo-bar, are you using that wap psk or whatever its called ?
<mizarc> did you try switching between 128bit and 64bit wep on your access point?
<YukiIkyuta> agroker! that would do it! ^^
<YukiIkyuta> Glad you found it.
<unforcer> vanberge: http://www.hackaday.com/entry/1234000153064739/
<foo-bar> no, I havent switched anything on the router yet.. I'll try 128 bit and others
<agroker> YukiIkyuta, thanks
<mizarc> i'm using 64bit wep on my router right now, about to test to see if 128bit will work or not
<nomasteryoda> mizarc, if the 64 worked, then 128 will work
<mizarc> foo-bar: and are you entering the hex string? or ascii?
<mizarc> nomasteryoda: i'm thinking so, 128 was just a bunch of characters, and i probably mistyped something
<nomasteryoda> typed?
<SCMark> I've got an error when I boot saying that my computer cannot sync itself with the time server (something like ntp.ubuntulinux.com) .  How do I fix that?
<nomasteryoda> why not copy to a memory stick and then copy to the dialog
<nomasteryoda> that's my method
<levander> When I try to burn a DVD with Nautilus, why write after hitting "burn" am I getting "invalidly encoded string"?
<nomasteryoda> works perfectly every time
<levander> Do I need to turn on long file name support in nautilus for DVD's somehow?
<SCMark> aslo I never got a response to: is there a way to make xchat automatically not show join/part messeges
<mizarc> nomasteryoda: well aren't you just mister highfalutin with your memory sticks and copy and pasting :)
<foobar> heh, sorry about that - was playing with my router too much it seems :)
<zcat[1] > anyone here got glx working with nvidia-legacy drivers?
<zcat[1] > I am going nuts here. xorg log says the drivers are loaded, I get the nvidia logo, yada yada yada, but all the glx programs (glxdemo, etc) say there's no GLX
<zcat[1] > Hey, progress!! Now it segfaults :)
<rhoffa> after installing audacity the first time running it i got an error saying eeroor initializing i/0 layer
<rhoffa> cant play or record audio, whats the remedy for this
<zcat[1] > audacity likes to use the soundcard directly. kill esd or artsd
<rhoffa> my soundcard is integrated
<rhoffa> what do you mean kill esd or artsd?
<Corrupter> whats a good bittorent program?
<rhoffa> i want to clip a few songs and make them midis to send to my phone
<vanberge> unforcer, tyvm
<unforcer> vanberge: tvvm = ?
<unforcer> :D
<rhoffa> zcat[1]  - how can i fix it
<zcat[1] > I should probably let someone else answer this; my solution was (is) to open a terminal and type 'killall artsd', then run audacity
<Corrupter> whats a good bittorent program?
<zcat[1] > If you use gnome you'd want to killall esd instead
<rhoffa> what does that do though
<levander> what's the command line to remove a package again?
<rhoffa> what is esd
<zcat[1] > It stops the soundserver so audacity can access the sound device directly like itwants to.
<rhoffa> can i still play mp3s in rhythmbox?
<zcat[1] > the soundserver will get started again next time any other program needs it..
<rhoffa> ok thanks
<zcat[1] > that's probably not the best solution though, just a 'works for me' solution :-)
<doleyb> Corrupter: bittornado is good, but many peoploe like azureus
<levander> Now that I'm trying to install gnomebaker, why the hell do I get the error message "The following packages cannot be authenticated!"?
<levander> Is it okay to install them without verification?  I've never gotten that message before.
<levander> Am I the only one in this room right now?  Never seen it this slow.
<DonPachi> hey i'm here
<DRAGON_Ultra> no
<rhoffa> does anyone know how to export a selection as a .mid in audacity
<DRAGON_Ultra> listen to music here
<xoombot> > so after you guys all download porn and sit around in a sick ole mess within yourself, do you ever wonder, why in the world you are so addicted to the stuff more so than any other substance here on earth
<xoombot> so you guys got issues
<DonPachi> addicted to what stuff?
<xoombot> porn
<DRAGON_Ultra> lol
<Scobee`> doar muie
<xoombot> what no one responding
<DonPachi> nah, addicted to porn i ain't. power and money maybe.
<xoombot> right...
<xoombot> the lesser of the three evile
<xoombot> s
<DonPachi> eh...haha.
<mebaran151> crimsun, no dice
<xoombot> chuckle chuckle
<rhoffa> anyone know where the lame directory is?
<xoombot> donpachi: where you from and what you do
<xoombot> DonPachi:what
<xoombot> DonPachi: Answers
<xoombot> or just questions
<xoombot> idle hands are the devils own
<xoombot> ohhh
<xoombot> snap
<xoombot> son
<tritium> xoombot, please stop
<rhoffa> or how i can instal libmp3lame.so
<rhoffa> ?
<DonPachi> ~noise~
<xoombot> funny
<Pablo> o.O
<Pablo> ack
* Pablo runs
<rhoffa> anyone know where i can get libmp3lame.so to encode mp3?
<rhoffa> i have the apt-get lame installed
<mebaran151> crimsun, I fixed it
<mebaran151> by adding back in my pcm.!default line!
<luisito> how do I change the menu fonts?
<frogzoo> anyone know where apt-get picks up its proxy settings pls?
<zcat[1] > apt-get install liblame0
<roostercogburn21> anybody know how to get sound working on ubuntu
<crimsun> mebaran151: ok
<djk_> rhoffa: the repos would be a good start...as for the directory, libmp3lame.so would be in /usr/lib/
<crimsun> mebaran151: plug->plug
<Sneaky_Bastard> rootster: I was sort of wondering that myself
<frogzoo> !tell roostercogburn21 about sound
<mebaran151> crimsun, yeah
<Sneaky_Bastard> seeing as mine went kaflooie
<frogzoo> !tell Sneaky_Bastard about sound
<tritium> frogzoo, man apt.conf
<mebaran151> so what do I report as the bug
<crimsun> technically plug->dmix, but that's the same thing
<roostercogburn21> i have been messing with it for days
<frogzoo> thx tritium
<luisito> how do I change the nautilus menu fonts?
<crimsun> mebaran151: no need to file one, because it's an architectural issue
<Sneaky_Bastard> ty frogster :D
<Madpilot> luisito: you can change the system fonts at System menu - Prefs - Font -- I'm not sure you can specifically change one app's fonts in Gnome
<roostercogburn21> i guess no one knows?
<vanberge> has anybody installed the vmware player on ubuntu?  or is there a package for it somewhere ?
<mebaran151> crimsun, oh?
<Dr_Willis> vmware 'player' ? :P
<Sneaky_Bastard> froggy: the Wiki has some pages on it
<crimsun> mebaran151: yeah
<Sneaky_Bastard> oops
<Sneaky_Bastard> rooster
<Sneaky_Bastard> hang on
<vanberge> Dr_Willis, yeah
<roostercogburn21> k
<tritium> vanberge, it's not free software
<crimsun> mebaran151: ultimately a tool should handle it
<djk_> morphix: how did it go?
<mebaran151> like alsaconf?
<vanberge> tritium, umm...  yes it is
<luisito> Madpilot, but do I have to restart to apply the changes? 'cause I change the sytem fonst there and nothing happened
<tritium> vanberge, vmware?
<Dr_Willis> vanberge,  'vmware' is a comrecial emulator  'thing' - not a 'player' - so what are you really talking about?
<vanberge> omg...
<Dr_Willis> 'thing' - how technical. :P
<vanberge> vmware has a player software that is just for reading/playing virtual machines.
<vanberge> it is free... i have the source code.   but i cant get it to compile correctly
<mushroom> yep.good job
<vanberge> i didnt know this either...  unforcer was helping me
<mushroom> I am using vmware workstation 5.5
<trinidad> HELP
<vanberge> so, im just tyring to get vmware player installed on ubuntu
<trinidad> how do i correctly setup my new dell 1905fp lcd on breezy?
<mushroom> download from offical website~
<trinidad> i have tried support through the ubuntu website community forum, but x still won't start
<vanberge> mushroom, that just has rpm and windows vers...
<vanberge> well, and tar.gz of source
<roostercogburn21> sneeky_bastard thanks
<mushroom> I use the tarball pkg to install
<logical_mark> Hey guys. I am using alias with apache2 and I keep getting the phrase "Path error" displayed in my browser.
<Sneaky_Bastard> roostercogburn21: Anything for a fan o' The Duke
<roostercogburn21> hell yeah
<Sneaky_Bastard> :D
<vanberge> mushroom, it tells me i need to have a different gcc compiler
<logical_mark> nevermind
<unforcer> how can I install powernow-k8?
<mebaran151> crimsun, so this tool would determine, based on a set of tests, what the best values for each of the boxes woudl be?
<mushroom> yep,you need to get the same version with that's of your kernel-sources
<crimsun> mebaran151: ideally, yes, which means ultimately -lib needs to deal with 32 bits properly
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> 8 bits of saturation just isn't cutting it?
<crimsun> (otherwise you'll grabbing stuff out of a huge lookup table)
<vanberge> mushroom, thats what im trying to find on synaptic...
<mushroom> apt-get install gcc-3.4
<mushroom> ???
<LexiCon> where is the /themes directory for gdm?
<LexiCon> in breezy
<vanberge> mushroom, i did that already...
<vanberge> it still doesnt seem to like it
<vanberge> do i have to remove 4 ?
<WildPenguin> LexiCon, /usr/share/gdm/themes
<mushroom> and I got the kernel-sources via apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mushroom> no
<mushroom> no ,you need't
<mushroom> what's your vmware's version code?
<SpAwN> hell i just installed ubuntu and it never asked for a root password :/ now its fully installed
<SpAwN> *hello
<Hobbsee> !tell SpAwN about root
<SpAwN> thanks :D
<vanberge> mushroom... hold on one sec.  im goin to try install again
<mushroom> okey,good luck
<subbie> could somebody possibly help me with a USB hard drive.  i can format it with FDISk, but when i try to mount it i get an error saying its already mounted or busy, but when i type mount i can see that it is not mounted
<logical_mark> Hey does anyone in here know of a good GUI for admining a mysql server?
<cenopec> how do you copy a file with the browser into the file library
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: MySQL Administrator
<spikebike> it's called xterm ;-)
<cenopec> do i have to do it in the terminal
<YukiIkyuta> logical_mark: plus MySQL Query Browser, if you need to look at things carefully.
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: I am using it now and it is crashing whenever I try and assign a user privlages to a db
<Fujitsu> Odd.
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: "it" is MySQL Admin
<vanberge> mushroom, now i get a message that it cant find gcc  :-(
<chris__> hey
<chris__> anyone here?
<SpAwN> one more quick question......ive had to do this b4 but forget the line i need......in the xorg conf.....it didnt set the horizontal and vertical refresh rates automaticly...theres not even a line with them in the xorg.conf what are the 2 lines i need to add...i have the right settings for them..just need the sytax
<Fujitsu> chris__: Yes.
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: I will try and assign db privs to a user and when I hit apply it says "Duplicate user name, please enter another name" that makes NO SENSE!
<chris__> it would be nice if adult swim played neon genesis evangellian more that once a week
<Fujitsu> Interesting
<mushroom> oh~that's maybe not in your repository
<SpAwN> and what section do i add them too?
<vanberge> mushroom, it is....   gcc-3.4 installled ok.
<vanberge> the installer says it cant find gcc
<SpAwN> screen,monitor..?...im a little comfused
<Fujitsu> vanberge: Try sudo apt-get install gcc
<Fujitsu> That fixed gcc complaints for me.
<vanberge> Fujitsu, well, i need a certain ver
<Fujitsu> Do you?
<vanberge> yeah, 3.4
<cenopec> HELP
<YukiIkyuta> gcc-3.4 package.
<vanberge> right... i did that.
<mushroom> stop install and run the vmware installer again
<vanberge> apt-get install gcc-3.4
<unforcer> hmm... why is my laptops cpu usage always 38% but programs usage is 2-5%
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: I am going to download the newest version, could you tell me which link / file ext. to pick ? http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/administrator/1.1.html
<cenopec> how do i copy a file into my file system
<YukiIkyuta> cenopec: presumably, if the file is there, it's in your filesystem.
<vanberge> mushroom, somethin is goofy.  i run gcc from command line and get 'not found'
<Fujitsu> Will do, logical_mark...
<mushroom> yep
<vanberge> i need gcc package as well as gcc-3.4 ?
<Fujitsu> The first one, I guess, logical_mark.
<Fujitsu> vanberge: Yes!
<mushroom> local your gcc path
<agroker> how to eject CD-ROM under Gnome?
<Fujitsu> gcc is actually the /usr/bin/gcc
<Fujitsu> agroker: Right-click on it, eject.
<subbie> could somebody help me psosibly with my USB harddrive that does not seem to want to mount.  it claims that the drive is busy or already mounted (it isn't already mounted, mount confirms this)
<agroker> Fujitsu, thanks
<Fujitsu> No problem, agroker.
<agroker> goodnight everybody
<Fujitsu> 'night.
<mushroom> haha~I am here is day
<Fujitsu> subbie: What device does it come up as, and where are you trying to mount it?
<Fujitsu> And how are you trying to mount it, subbie?
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: And the how do I install it? Just run it?
<subbie> Fujitsu, it shows up as /dev/sda.  i tried both mounting it manually (mount -t reiserfs /dev/sda /mnt/usbdrivE) and i also tried making an FSTAB entry and doing mount -a
<vanberge> mushroom, it worked!!!
<subbie> i am able to do fdisk /dev/sda and see the drive and partition table.
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: What is the extension?
<Fujitsu> Ahh
<mushroom> aha~congratulation
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: Create a new directory, extract it into there, and tell me what the contents are like.
<subbie> Fujitsu, i think i found the problem but i'm embarassed to say what it is =X
<Fujitsu> subbie: What?
<subbie> Fujitsu, i was trying to mount the device instead of the partition =X
<vanberge> mushroom, now i just need some virtual machines :-(
<subbie> should have been /dev/sda1 not /dev/sda
<Fujitsu> subbie: Heh. We had a problem with a CD Burner in here earlier that was simply because it didn't have the power cord plugged in!
<mushroom> vanberge,just install yourself
<subbie> Fujitsu, hehe!  we'll im going to umount and remount, i tried creating a file on it so we'll see if it actually works now
<vanberge> mushroom, the player cant create vm's.   only open them.
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: It is a .tar.gz
<vanberge> thats why it is free.
<mushroom> vanberge,why not install the VMware workstation
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: Yes, create a new folder, copy it to there, and extract it.
<vanberge> mushroom, vmware workstation not free.
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: And tell me what the contents are like.
<vanberge> right?
<_jason> if anyone uses BMP, I am trying to save a playlist but it says unknown filetype.  Do I have to do something special to get it to save?
<Fujitsu> vanberge: Yes...
<mushroom> you can get30days free~sn
<subbie> Fujitsu, maybe though you could help me with something i'm not sure how to do.  I'd like to make it so that all users can read/write this mount point
<Fujitsu> subbie: OK.
<vanberge> i dont want 30 days...
<SpAwN> hello im trying to install ndiswrapper on my unbutu...i have the latest one in a tar.gz on the computer....but i cant use make?
<vanberge> theres a hack for the player that unforcer showed me
<mushroom> just install it's enghou
<Fujitsu> subbie, you need to add 'o users' to the command, or add the users option to the fstab line.
<vanberge> SpAwN, dont do tar.gz
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: Three folders inside, "bin", "doc", and "share", and two files, "copying", and "FAQ"
<SpAwN> btw that computer doesnt have a internet connection atm
<vanberge> SpAwN, use apt / synaptic
<SpAwN> well is it on the dvd?
<vanberge> hmm... i dont remember
<SpAwN> cuz that computer only uses wireless
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: You could look at the FAQ, and I think it should be extracted to /usr, but read the FAQ.
<SpAwN> how could i use the tar.gz untill i get it online?
<vanberge> SpAwN, you cant plug it in manually for a bit ?
<subbie> Fujitsu, i did that, umounted and remounted but when i try to create a file i still get permission denied
<vanberge> SpAwN, well, most likely you will not have the compiler tools you need to make the source.
<vanberge> if you just did fresh install
<SpAwN> yea
<SpAwN> well
<Fujitsu> subbie: Remember that it will respect ReiserFS permissions!
<SpAwN> ill get the cable...its a pian but ill do it :D
<subbie> Fujitsu, here is the fstab entry i made /dev/sda1       /mnt/usbdrive   reiserfs        users,owner,notail      0
<subbie> 0
<Fujitsu> What does the owner option do?
<subbie> Fujitsu, i'm not sure i follow =-\
<vanberge> SpAwN, yeah, then just type 'sudo apt get install ndiswrapper'
<vanberge> apt get = apt-get
<Fujitsu> subbie: Where were you trying to create the file?
<cenopec> how do you copy files to the file system, i know the command but i get and error that i need access privliges
<subbie> Fujitsu, i just CD'd into the directory and did touch pop.txt
<frogzoo> where can I get additional themes for gnome, pls?
<cenopec> how do i get access priv
<Fujitsu> The directory where you mounted the partition?
<subbie> Fujitsu, yes
<SpAwN> vanberge: thanks
<Fujitsu> subbie: Check the permissions on the directory.
<subbie> Fujitsu, the owner command just makes it so that the person who mounted it is the only one that can unmount it (or at least thats what i believe it does!)
<Fujitsu> subbie: Yes, I thought so too. Good.
<mushroom> sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras
<cenopec> SOME ONE PLEASE HELP
<SpAwN> hmm sudo ifconfig eth0 didnt bring it up?
<SpAwN> any ideas
<vanberge> SpAwN, do you know how to use ndiswrapper ?
<Fujitsu> cenopec: You will need to prefix the command with sudo, so it becomes 'sudo <command>'
<mushroom> frogzoo?
<vanberge> SpAwN, sudo ifup eth0
<SpAwN> ahh
<cenopec> fujitsu: k thanks i will try it
<Fujitsu> OK.
<subbie> Fujitsu, changing the permissions on the directory fixed it :)
<SpAwN> ignoring unknown interface
<mushroom> Fujitsu is a good guy
<SpAwN> hmm
<Fujitsu> subbie: Good.
<Fujitsu> mushroom: Thankyou.
<Fujitsu> Another satisfied customer!
<subbie> Fujitsu, thank you much!
<Fujitsu> subbie: Hey, I have 2 1/2 months until I next have school. What else am I meant to do?
<Xenguy> a good guy now; and for how long?
<Fujitsu> hehehe
<SpAwN> how can i set up eth0
<subbie> Fujitsu, sleep!
<subbie> Fujitsu, or do what i just did and setup a mythtv box!!
<Fujitsu> Well, I am going to look through the logs of the channel tonight, and attempt to write up documents describing how to do some of the common questions...
<SpAwN> ohh no i have no sound also
<SpAwN> :/
<BotBuilder> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/33322584592.jpg&s=x12
<cenopec> what functions does myth tv have
<Fujitsu> One such question is how to mount an NTFS partition. That comes up at least once every day.
<mt_holden_ss> how do u add another user, and be able to access my other xp partition
<BotBuilder> taking a picture of a black screen is surprisingly hard
<WhyteShadow> what is the package that installs a ton of stuff including gcc.. i thought it was like essentials or soomething
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: Easy.
<Xenguy> !u
<ubotu> The letter 'U' is not a pronoun, unless you're Dutch.  U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<mushroom> FUjitsu:do you have a blog?
<Fujitsu> mushroom: Not at this point in time.
<Trashcan> lol @ !u
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: System->Administration->Users and Groups...
<subbie> cenopec, you can record television shows to your harddrive and awtch them later, or you could use it just to watch tv (allthough mplayer does that just fine with a card that does mpeg2)_
<ale3hs> does anyone use Anjuta IDE ..?? I got a sily question??
<Madpilot> Fujitsu: the Ubuntu wiki could always do with some more attention
<mushroom> oh~why not write a blog~to share your exp?
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: Does your current user have permissions to access it?
<subbie> WhyteShadow, build-essentials
<WhyteShadow> what does Anjuta ide used for what languagae?
<WhyteShadow> subbie, thats it thanks so much
<mushroom> c/c++?
<subbie> WhyteShadow, :)
<Fujitsu> Madpilot: I have noticed. I am planning to fix it at some point...
<mt_holden_ss> how would give permission to it
<ale3hs> WhyteShadow,  u got anjuta?
<SpAwN> can anyone help me get eth0 connected?
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: Can you access the partition at the moment?
<Fujitsu> SpAwN: What is wrong?
<WhyteShadow> no i dont, ive neve rheard of it thats what i was asking.. what does it code in
<mt_holden_ss> when i double click it, it says it dont have permissipn
<mt_holden_ss> permission*
* Fujitsu needs more keyboards, hands and monitors
<mt_holden_ss> i can access it if i boot up xp
<SpAwN> well its not set up or somthing...i plugged in the cable and nothing
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: OK.
<WhyteShadow> i need to get more into programming, but i cant find anything to keep me occupied to keep working on
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: I have done this a couple of times today ^_^
<mt_holden_ss> its just gunna be annoyin if i want to get a file from my other partition and have to boot up xp
<Madpilot> Fujitsu: please feel free to join the Ubuntu DocTeam, too
<SpAwN> sudo ifup eth0 didnt work either
<subbie> WhyteShadow, write your own file transer client, its not exciting but you'll learn a lot
<Fujitsu> holden: It can be done
<SpAwN> said it was a unknown interface
<mt_holden_ss> can u tell me how then?
<Fujitsu> How did you set it up, mt_holden_ss?
* Fujitsu thinks this keyboard is too old and makes to much noise...
<mt_holden_ss> i think my xp partition is ntsf
<WhyteShadow> subbie, yea? see ive been through tutorials of different lagnuages.. boring as heck to me.. i want to jump in and learn each piece as i go, as i need it
<ale3hs> how do I register my nick in freenode??
* BotBuilder repastes
<BotBuilder> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/33322584592.jpg&s=x12
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: What tool did you use to set it up? Just the installer?
<mt_holden_ss> yep
<subbie> WhyteShadow, if you are really new to programming you should remeber baby steps are important
<Fujitsu> OK.
<mt_holden_ss> i used the installer
<BotBuilder> whyte - learn one lang
<BotBuilder> and the others come easy
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: It should work, but maybe not. Open up a terminal.
<mt_holden_ss> i installed xp then ubuntu
<kriiiile> anyone got time to help a new to ubuntu user with some prolly easy questions
<WhyteShadow> subbie, well im not new new.. i know what a variable and an array are
<Fujitsu> kriiiile: Maybe in a minute... Wait a sec.
<crimsun> kriiiile: shoot
<Xenguy> kriiiile: ask
<subbie> WhyteShadow, hehe , thats new enough :)
<WhyteShadow> and ive programed a bit in java before, wasnt my favorite language
<Madpilot> kriiiile: just ask, someone can problably help
<WhyteShadow> subbie, hehe yea
<subbie> WhyteShadow, find something small that interests you, maybe write your own ASCII based game or something
<BotBuilder> lol yeah, java kind of sux
<BotBuilder> I'd recommend C#
<subbie> WhyteShadow, try to find something thats not to difficult but interesting to you
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: Have you opened a terminal?
<WhyteShadow> subbie, i did write a small number guessing game in C
<BotBuilder> Althouhg personally i'm a boo fan, C# is cool
<mt_holden_ss> trying to find it
<ale3hs> guys please somebody help me with adjuta, I have pissed of !!
<subbie> i personally love programming in Java
<ale3hs> anjuta
<Xenguy> bye
<kriiiile> well 1 off im trying to get accsess to a hard drive i pluged in so i shared it but accsess is not granted accept from management mode
<subbie> but mostly i deal with C/ASM
<BotBuilder> subbie - eh, i dont like some of the limitations
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss:  Application->Accessories->Terminal
<BotBuilder> ah
<Fujitsu> subbie: ASM is good.
<crimsun> kriiiile: from Windows XP?
<BotBuilder> well if that's what you're used to then java would be cool yes
<mt_holden_ss> ok terminal up
<subbie> Fujitsu, hehe, sometimes i get frustrated having to write 8 pages of code to do something that seems simple :)
<kriiiile> no just as regular login in ubuntu
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: type 'sudo vim /etc/fstab'
<Fujitsu> WIthout the quotes
<WhyteShadow> subbie, what do you code in?
<Fujitsu> subbie: True, but it is fast..
<Xenguy> kriiiile: huh
<kriiiile> if i use system / admin i can acses disk
<n0dl> is their a cli app for aim?
<mt_holden_ss> ok done
<kriiiile> not from any other place
<subbie> WhyteShadow, generall C and ASM, but only because i have to :).  i really do enjoy programming in Java
<mt_holden_ss> i entered in my pass
<crimsun> kriiiile: I meant what origin is the drive, as in did you use it originally in Windows XP?
<Hobbsee> n0dl: gaim?
<WhyteShadow> subbie, yea? why do you like java so much?
<vanberge> mushroom, thanks for your help.  im booting a vm now.
<Hobbsee> oh, sorry
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: Can you find the line for the partition?
<mt_holden_ss> yep
<vanberge> mushroom, now i just have to hack it :-)
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: What does it say?
<kriiiile> yes it was used in a window 2000 b4 with movies etc on
<mt_holden_ss> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<Fujitsu> OK.
<subbie> WhyteShadow, i'm not sure really.  I like the syntax of the language and how they have libraries for every data structure i use often
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: Easy to fix!
<crimsun> kriiiile: then you need to mount the partition with 'umask=022'
<mushroom> well done .
<mt_holden_ss> yay, im glad to her
<mt_holden_ss> now how?
<subbie> WhyteShadow, that's like asking me why i like french fries :)
<n0dl> hobbsee: i mean in cli (command line... no x(
<crimsun> kriiiile: for instance, in the /etc/fstab file, I have "/dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    umask=022,nls=utf8  0       0"
<WhyteShadow> subbie, i see, ive playd with python a bit and kinda like it.. i still keep swaying between languages.. my biggest issue is i have so much i want to do.. and have to do
<Hobbsee> n0dl: yeah, sorry, i realised that after i hit enter....
<n0dl> Hobbsee, its ok
<mt_holden_ss> fujitsu do u want to start a new channel so its easier to communicate
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: Move to where it says defaults, press i, and enter users and umask=0222 in addition to the defaults, seperated by commas.
<subbie> WhyteShadow, python was very very weird to me at first, but its actually rather nice when you get used to it
<SpAwN> crap i got eth0 up but now when i use "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper" its says there is no package
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: Almost done!
<subbie> WhyteShadow, like i said, i'd suggest taking baby steps.  Perl or python would be fine for you to learn with
<crimsun> kriiiile: you will need to add 'umask=022' to the fourth column from the left edge under the "<options>" column
<kriiiile> crimsun, can i type that in patch in gnome mode ?
<BotBuilder> WhyteShadow: yeah, python's cool
<subbie> WhyteShadow, personally i think java is an excellent learning language too, but not everybody agrees.
<BotBuilder> I don't like dynamic typing but hey
<BotBuilder> oh yeah java is a cool learning language
<subbie> the only thing to keep in mind with python is that most other languages are NOT white space sensative
<crimsun> kriiiile: you can open Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<WhyteShadow> subbie, i thought about php as well, but one thing i loved about python was i could test little scripts right then and there
<Fujitsu> Java is OK for learning.
<Fujitsu> But not for anything else.
<BotBuilder> fujitsu - i agree
<BotBuilder> well
<szehne> SpAwN, go into synaptic, and search for ndiswrapper-utils
<SpAwN> do i need to set up apt-get like urpmi ...like set sources and stuff?
<subbie> WhyteShadow, you can actually use command line php.  but learning with PHP would be fine too!  really it doesn't matter that much as long as youipck one and stick to it
<SpAwN> k
<BotBuilder> yeah
<Fujitsu> SpAwN: The installer will have done that.
<crimsun> kriiiile: then type: ''gksudo gedit /etc/fstab''
<BotBuilder> A version of basic would work too
<WhyteShadow> subbie, yea i tend to have that issue as well, keep geetting distracteed and reading to much anti language this and that
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: How are you going?
<vanberge> Fujitsu, he just installed.  he probably needs to add repos
<szehne> SpAwN, if nothing comes up, go to repositories menu, and add a "universe" repository if there isn't one already
<mt_holden_ss> i cant delete the word defaults
* BotBuilder repastes
<BotBuilder> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/33322584592.jpg&s=x12
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: Just leave it.
<BotBuilder> ;p
<subbie> WhyteShadow, no matter WHAT language you choose to program/script in, there will always be somebody that doesn't like it.. pick one and stick to it.. any of the ones you or bot or me mentionted is fine.
<mt_holden_ss> wat
<BotBuilder> look up, click link
<BotBuilder> Figure out solution!
<Madpilot> !tell SpAwN about repos
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: Change it to 'default,users,umask=0222'
<SpAwN> nice
<SpAwN> i got it
<mt_holden_ss> rrr it wont let me past it
<phu> what's wrong with learning C?
<WhyteShadow> subbie, well the reason i was thinking php was to have a website to promote my comic i try to do.. thast another hobbie of mine.. and i dunno its hard to find time to fit it all
<szehne> SpAwn, have you got it from here, or do you need help?
<BotBuilder> yeah, WhyteShadow, I'd pick a mainstream language and then once you're proficient you can move to what you like best
<crimsun> phu: there's nothing wrong with learning any language
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: What do you mean?
<phu> I've learned so many languages, and C is still my favorite.
<mt_holden_ss> fukitsu is ther a way that u can start a new channel
<Nelo> Hello, how do i keep the terminal window size permanently?
<szehne> SpAwn, oh! and if you want super easy install, get ndisgtk
<mt_holden_ss> or is ther a web site explainin all this?
* BotBuilder never liked C
<BotBuilder> Blasphemy!
<WhyteShadow> subbie. yea your right , i just wish i could stop all the interan termoiland pick one.. and acutally find a project
<subbie> WhyteShadow, its an excellent idea to pick PHP if you want to code something in it that you will actually use!  that will keep you motivated to continue learning! since it is something you plan on using
<BotBuilder> mt_holden_ss: just join whatever channel you wnat to create
<WhyteShadow> to devote time to
<Fujitsu> mt_holden_ss: Which channel?
<BotBuilder> like /join #foobarloo
<WhyteShadow> subbie, see thats just it.. i want to do stuff that people or myself can use and stuff
<WhyteShadow> with artwork or setting up networks or servers or something i have no problems
<mt_holden_ss> join #partition
* BotBuilder never liked Cish brackets - pythonic indentation is the way to go
<WhyteShadow> thinking of ideas
<subbie> WhyteShadow, like BotBuilder said, once you have a good understand of programming the language is pretty irrelevant, you just learn the little quirks.  its most important to learn what data structures are available and when to use them.  also commonly used algorithms
<srv4nt> which would you all recommend... php or ruby on rails
* phu hasn't learned python
<WhyteShadow> ahh, ok
<srv4nt> i cant make up my mind
<WhyteShadow> ive also heard of ruby, and it seems kinda neat too
<Fujitsu> php.
<crimsun> srv4nt: evaluate both
<BotBuilder> srv4nt - I'd learn ruby on rails as i've heard it kicks ass
<BotBuilder> although php is more common
<BotBuilder> I don't  know either ;p
<srv4nt> my hope is to start with ruby, and move on to php afterwards
<srv4nt> but that way i may end up just learning ruby
<subbie> php is excellent and so is the documentation, you can't reallly go WRONG with it.
<WhyteShadow> hmm
<devint> Can I make animated gif's with GIMP?
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: Whats the command to restart mysql-server?
<kriiiile> crimsun, check pm if u have time
<WhyteShadow> breezy kicks ass
<Fujitsu> /etc/init.d/mysql restart, I think.
<crimsun> logical_mark: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql restart
<BotBuilder> yeah, php might be the safest, ruby on rails the most rewarding
<WhyteShadow> Linux ibook 2.6.12-9-powerpc #1 Mon Oct 10 15:26:45 BST 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<subbie> WhyteShadow, jealousy, you have a powerbook or what?
<WhyteShadow> ibook g3 clamshell acutally
<BotBuilder> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/33322584592.jpg&s=x12
<crimsun> WhyteShadow: you should update to the security errata kernel
<WhyteShadow> i also have an ibook g4 downstairs, as well as another clamshell
<BotBuilder> Do i really have to keep spamming this link?
<subbie> ahh, i have an ibook g4, but last time i checked my extrem wireless wasn't supported :-\
<khan> hi everyone
<szehne> any body know about switching the bash prompt in terminal everytime it starts up? i'm tired of running "export PS1..."
<WhyteShadow> yea its not yet
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: What does it mean if MySQLCC is reporting "[localhost]  ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)"
<LinuxKnight> hola
<WhyteShadow> still reverse engineering it all
<LinuxKnight> powerbooks with ubuntu? you guys got it working well?
<Fujitsu> logical_mark: Probably means that it isn't running.
<crimsun> kriiiile: you're not identified, so I don't receive any privmsgs from you.
<WhyteShadow> crimsumk, why the errata kernel? i just got breezy installed yesterday
<LinuxKnight> i have a g3 pb
<crimsun> WhyteShadow: fixes several security issues
<WhyteShadow> i also have a pb 1400/166, works well
<WhyteShadow> ahh
<logical_mark> Fujitsu: Well my php is connecting to it and so is MySQL-Admin
<crimsun> kriiiile: /msg nickserv help identify
<Fujitsu> Odd.
<subbie> last i checked ubuntu worked fine with an airport card, but not with an airport extreme.  other than that ubuntu ran fine on my ibook g4
<WhyteShadow> im using the automatic update thing on breezy for it i think
<WhyteShadow> works nice
<WhyteShadow> subbie, im on a regular airport card now
<WhyteShadow> im laying on my bed
<WhyteShadow> with the lappie
<WhyteShadow> my cats asleep next to me
<subbie> yeah, i have airport extreme though, and supposedly its still not supported :(
<LinuxKnight> automatix yes i ran it on my breezy install on my centrino laptop worked well :D
<WhyteShadow> subbie, yea not yet.. soon i think though] 
<LinuxKnight> my pb still running el tigre
<BotBuilder> Ok, I figure I'll doa forum post then
<WhyteShadow> tiger is nice too, i need to put breezy on my main pc boxen
<BotBuilder> for:
<BotBuilder> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/33322584592.jpg&s=x12
<Fujitsu> Well, I am sitting in front of a desk, with a pathetic PIII 866MHz desktop, at 31 degress Celsius
<LinuxKnight> i don't have airport on that tho, have an assortment of other pcmcia cards
<subbie> my IB is running 10.3.9 until airport extreme works :)
<SpAwN> hmm i dont get it...the same driver i used on my other linux computer with ndiswrapper says it doesnt work :/
<WhyteShadow> i also need to setup ipcop as my router.. but need a wireless nic for it
<cyphase> hey everyone
<LinuxKnight> ubuntu worked with my "centrino" laptop out of the box, but fedora needed manual installation of the prism54 drivers
<LinuxKnight> heh
<WhyteShadow> fedora blows in my opinion
<WhyteShadow> as well as many rpm distros ive used
<WhyteShadow> rpms are terrible i think
<LinuxKnight> i used to tinker with debian, apt-get rocks... but some other parts of it were eehhh
<szehne> anyone know about terminal customization?
<WhyteShadow> i had nothing but dependency hell with them
<LinuxKnight> but ubuntu is the best of both worlds
<WhyteShadow> apt is awesome
<subbie> its not so much the actual RPM packaging thats the problem, its the dependency hell
<LinuxKnight> apt rocks my world :D
<WhyteShadow> well yea.. thats why i hated rpms.. only a few worked without depency hell
<Juhaz> usually it's clueless users who go around installing packages MEANT FOR OTHER DISTROS, then turn around blaming rpm
<subbie> i thought i read that they wre trying to have fedora use YUM ?
<LinuxKnight> fedora got better, yum was cool but still not as ... refined? as apt
<subbie> YUM is better than no YUM :)
<LinuxKnight> yeah yum is getting there
<WhyteShadow> mmm food
<WhyteShadow> yum yum
<LinuxKnight> better than nothing
<subbie> the problem with redhat is that they just dont really have an up to date repository for users to install packages from
<WhyteShadow> i just guess im biased towwards apt and bsd's ports and portage
<LinuxKnight> they leave that to fedora
<subbie> thats why gentoo and debian based distros are so great.
<LinuxKnight> which is sometimes not always stable
<WhyteShadow> i mean how easy is it to open a terminal and install what you need
<subbie> nice big repository that settles dependencies for you :)
<LinuxKnight> fedora is kinda bleeding edge
<WhyteShadow> i was using debian sid.. but i borked it pretty bad being careless so i went to ubuntu
<LinuxKnight> with ubuntu just fire up synaptic or an xterm
<cyphase> just upgraded to X-Chat 2.6.0 from backports
<WhyteShadow> i see a lot of debian zealots bashing ubuntu and so forth, its funny to listen to them
<subbie> i prefer ubuntu =X
<LinuxKnight> yea some debian ppl can be rather elitist and purist
<subbie> i actually prefer gentoo but i got tired of all the waiting, teehee
<LinuxKnight> ubuntu is still debian, but with some extra shmear on the bagel :D
<WhyteShadow> i despise the elitist quality and at the same time adore it
<subbie> plus i had a HELL of a time getting the chipset that came with this shuttle computer working. ubunut did it all for me "out of the box"
<Sneaky_Bastard> at least we don't have debian and ubuntu zealots suicide-bombing each other
<Fujitsu> Yes. Good thing.
<Sneaky_Bastard> (at least not that I am aware of)
<LinuxKnight> gentoo is fun to do if you have a server farm to compile stuff... but waiting for it on your only desktop can get old ;D
<Fujitsu> Heheheh
<subbie> i absolutley love having gentoo on my desktop that i use all the time though but for my MythTV and my laptop, its ubuntu :)
<drumline> I just installed a program and it started configuring apache1 instead of apache2... Should I have it redo the whole install after removing apache1 ?
<Sneaky_Bastard> "Debian uber alles!" .... "Ubunto Akbar!"
<Sneaky_Bastard> BOOM!
<subbie> drumline, i actually had a simliar problem.
<arnducky> ALLAH AKHBAR -- THERE IS NO GOD BUT GOD,  and TUX IS RASUL ALLAH (the apostle of G-d)!
<subbie> drumline, i ended up just reinstalling the application but, i'm sure you could fiddle and get it to work if you wanted
<mister_roboto> subbie: do you have suspend and hibernate working on your laptop?
<drumline> subbie: i'll tell you what I find out :)
<WhyteShadow> god.. my cat takes up the entire right side of my bed
<subbie> mister_roboto, no sir, but i haven't looked into it
<cenopec> ahaha is there an undo command in terminal
<subbie> drumline,  :)
<jrattner1> mister_roboto, i have problems resuming from hibernate
* arnducky runs at Sneaky_Bastard brandishing a huge crescent shaped scimitar
<WhyteShadow> hehe i get to do m sr projecty for my bachelors on mythtv
<mister_roboto> jrattner1: same here.  garbage on screen and lockup
* Sneaky_Bastard transforms into solid titanium
<subbie> ok well its past my bedtime, goodnight folks and goodluck with what ails you :)
<Sneaky_Bastard> go ahead, make my day
<jrattner1> mister_roboto, i diabled most ACPI functions on my laptop i find it works better
<WhyteShadow> you too subbie take care
<Fujitsu> See you subbie!
<mister_roboto> jarattner: resume from suspend actually seems to work but the screen doesn't turn on!   i can hear the disk when i do "ls" and stuff :)
<mister_roboto> jrattner1: yes but it's a PITA to have to start from a reboot every time. I'd really REALLY like suspend working, or at least hibernate
* arnducky wonders if Sneaky_Bastard bastard knows that heathen tItanium in metallic form can be highly *flamable*
<mt_holden_ss> mp3 support anyone
<Hobbsee> !multimedia
<ubotu> from memory, multimedia is for codecs,  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<Drakeson> has anybody got any success connecting to an mms:// stream with mplayer through UDP?
<Sneaky_Bastard> titanium requires oxy-hydrogen flame and good oxygen environment to ignite
<Fujitsu> !tell mt_holden_ss about mp3
<Sneaky_Bastard> your scimitar won't do it
<arnducky> Sneaky_Bastard, ahhh, but I have a /dev/laser
<dosage> hello
<dosage> i'm new to ubuntu
<Sneaky_Bastard> titanium, well polised makes a great mirror, too
<dosage> but i love it.
<Sneaky_Bastard> polished
<YukiIkyuta> dosage: a good start!
<arnducky> dd if /dev/laser of /home/Sneaky_bastard
<YukiIkyuta> if=/dev/laser you mean
<YukiIkyuta> xP
<arnducky> input file, yep
<mt_holden_ss> anyone know how to make firefox my default explorer
<YukiIkyuta> (with the equals, that is)
<YukiIkyuta> mt_holden_ss:  that's a very vague question; how do you mean?
<mt_holden_ss> dont worry
<mt_holden_ss> i fixed it
<YukiIkyuta> Good..
<arnducky> mt_holden_ss, your default web browser, you mean?  (Internet) Explorer is the name of  a particular HTML browser program that a certain proprietary-infidel operating system devoloper/shaitanic  software vendor (SSV) ripped off from NCSA Mosaic.
<mt_holden_ss> fire fox
<mt_holden_ss> i wanted fire fox as my default but fixed it
<Sneaky_Bastard> Internet Exploder, ah ys.
<musik> HELP! HELP!
<Sneaky_Bastard> arnducky: do you know the rest of that story ?
<musik> im not able to boot into windows!
<YukiIkyuta> musik: run to the fire brigade!
<Xenguy> musik: die
<YukiIkyuta> How so?
<arnducky> Sneaky_Bastard, may St. Linus of .FI forfend!
<YukiIkyuta> Xenguy: don't talk like that.
<Madpilot> musik: congratulations
<Xenguy> YukiIkyuta: hmm?
<Sneaky_Bastard> vendor contracted with micro$haft to do the job for "a percentage of the sales price of each copy of Explorer"
<SpAwN> sweet i got my wireless up :D
<mt_holden_ss> musik join #partition
<YukiIkyuta> Xenguy: don't just tell them to die!
<Fujitsu> SpAwN: Good!
<Sneaky_Bastard> Micro$haft then bundled it *for free* with Win-Blows 98
<Xenguy> YukiIkyuta: oh
<Sneaky_Bastard> the sales price being USD $0, the vendor got shafted
<SpAwN> yea thats a start for tonight
<arnducky> Sneaky_Bastard, Winblows 95 USB, wasn't it?
<SpAwN> now i just need my sound
<musik> i reinstalled win98, then reinstalled grub....now i can boot into kubuntu fine...but when i select windows.........it says loading stage2....then comes back to the grub menu!
<Xenguy> YukiIkyuta: aren't we all going to eventually
<YukiIkyuta> Xenguy: true, but still.
<Fujitsu> We love IE!
<YukiIkyuta> musik: is your menu.lst file set up right?
<Xenguy> YukiIkyuta: hehe
<Sneaky_Bastard> I was there when Windows 98 refused to install Netscape 7.0
<arnducky> Unless yoiu're just talking about the Microsoft's criminal anti-trust convictions.
<Madpilot> Fujitsu: no I don't ;)
<Sneaky_Bastard> popping up a a nasty (false) error message to imply that Netscape installer was crap
<musik> how do i know if menu.lst is ok?
<allison> muSik > I have a dual boot...just don't have any reasons to get back to windows anymore.... :)
<Fujitsu> Let us embrace IE, and thank the Wine project for enabling us to run such great, standards-compliant software in multiple operating systems!
<Sneaky_Bastard> and there when some hackers found the sabotage code in Kernel.DLL
<Sneaky_Bastard> and Netscape had a 7.01 fix about 2 weeks later that installed perfectly
<BotBuilder> Fujitsu:  - lol
<YukiIkyuta> musik: you need to look at your grub configuration, you'll find that file in /boot/grub
<arnducky> Sneaky_Bastard, I was a shill of the Evil Empire when Pentium rolled out.  I actually *sold* WIn98 OEM licenses with PC hardware.
<SpAwN> can anyone help me try and figure out why i have no sound?
<Madpilot> Fujitsu: whatever you're smoking, I want some ;)
* arnducky hangs head in shame
<Sneaky_Bastard> the only thing differnt was it didn't match KERNEL.DLL's sig scan
<oskude> people who do multibooting without knowing about partitions and MBR should google first...
* Xenguy passes to Madpilot ...
<musik> is this ok?
<musik> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<musik> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<musik> <head>
<oskude> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<musik> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<musik> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<musik> </head>
<Xenguy> musik: bye
<deFrysk> musik, you are flooding
<YukiIkyuta> musik: that's not the...
<musik> <body>
<YukiIkyuta> Ooh dear.
<Xenguy> musik: rhymes with
<musik> <pre>
<YukiIkyuta> What file is he pasting?!
<thewayofzen> Help!?  rebooted my system.  it did a file check and it said  5.1% non-contiguous.  is this bad.. how do i get it to BE contiguous.. what do i need to know here
<musik> title		Windows
<musik> root		(hd0,0)
<YukiIkyuta> Ah.
<Sneaky_Bastard> sabotage of Netscape installer was just one of 670+ points in the U.S. DOJ versus Microsoft Findings of FAct
<musik> savedefault
<BotBuilder> He's going so slow he won't be kicked lol
<musik> makeactive
<YukiIkyuta> thewayofzen: no, it's fine.
<musik> chainloader	+1</pre></body>
<musik> </html>
<musik> sorry
<musik> im sorry plz
<musik> im pasting menu.lst part of it
<arnducky> Sneaky_Bastard, speaking of M$ signature scans... know how to force WinDOH!s 2K to ignore one?
<YukiIkyuta> You're also pasting a lot of HTML.
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<thewayofzen> YukiIkyuta,  do i need to do anything to it?  whats it mean?
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<musik> plz help me how to get to windows.my bro needs it
<Sneaky_Bastard> Arnducky: what are you talking about ?
<YukiIkyuta> thewayofzen: that's the equivalent of saying how many files are fragmented in a filesystem.
<arnducky> </spam>
<Sneaky_Bastard> what sig scans ?
<dosage> ubuntu is good os
<YukiIkyuta> You needn't do anything at all.
<Fujitsu> musik: What?
<Madpilot> Nobody ever needs Windows. MS just tells them they do.
<mt_holden_ss> musik i think u dont have windows, u may have formatted it
<Fujitsu> Madpilot: Yes.
<dosage> i donated $200
<thewayofzen> YukiIkyuta,  how do i defragment it then?
<dosage> to Ubuntu
<Xenguy> thewayofzen: that's fine, no worries
<YukiIkyuta> dosage: well done!
<dosage> I like it alot
<YukiIkyuta> thewayofzen: you don't! You don't need to, either.
<arnducky> Sneaky_Bastard, #ubuntu-offtopic or /MSG ?
<dosage> I'm an ex-windows user
<dosage> getting into linux
<Xenguy> dosage: aren't we all :-)
<dosage> but I only know shells
<thewayofzen> YukiIkyuta,  so it will just keep getting worse or that check fixes it?
<musik> no no windows is there......i can see its files in kubuntu..
<dosage> and I haven't yet figured out how to
<dosage> extract - install files.
<Fujitsu> dosage: What?
<SpAwN> how can i configure my sound card?
<dosage> like how to BitchX on this computer
<oskude> !multiboot
<ubotu> I don't know, oskude
<dosage> how do I put BitchX on here?
<oskude> !dualboot
<ubotu> I guess dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<YukiIkyuta> thewayofzen: it won't get worse, if it does, things will rearrange themselves.
<Xenguy> dosage: use 'irssi' instead
<YukiIkyuta> Everyone's Linux says that on startup.
<dosage> BitchX > irssi
<thewayofzen> YukiIkyuta,  awesome. thanks so much for taking the time to help me!
<musik> i reinstalled win98, then reinstalled grub....now i can boot into kubuntu fine...but when i select windows.........it says loading stage2....then comes back to the grub menu!
<thewayofzen> Xenguy, you too :)
<Xenguy> dosage: BX sucks :-)
<robotgeek> dosage: sudo apt-get install bitchx
<YukiIkyuta> thewayofzen: no problem. ^^
<oskude> musik, your problem is asked and answered like 1000times, so pleas do google...
<Madpilot> dosage: bitchx is in the repos
<robotgeek> Xenguy: let him use bitchX, if he wants to :)
<dosage> ok look
* Xenguy stabs BX...
<dosage> once I have BitchX
<dosage> the .tar.gz
<dosage> how do I extract it and use it?
<oskude> musik, your grub settings are propably targeting to the wrong partition....
<BotBuilder> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=534741#post534741
<SpAwN> anyone know some good site that might help out my no soun dproblem?
<Xenguy> BX bleeds...
<arnducky> dosage: the withdrawals (including the hallucinations, convulsions, sweats, ans delerium tremens) get better after time.  Pretty soon you will no longer wake up screaming until you see a Blue Screen of DBeath
<YukiIkyuta> dosage: you probably have there a source code.
<robotgeek> dosage: you don't need to compile it, it's in the repos
<BotBuilder> Probably shouldn't push it on irc but eh
<BotBuilder> I'm eager
<Madpilot> dosage: you don't need the tar.gz
<musik> oskude: so how do i fix it plz say.....
<dosage> what do I need
<Xenguy> dosage: irssi
<Xenguy> :P
<dosage> I mean
<dosage> xchat is good
<Madpilot> dosage: start Synaptic, search for bitchx, install it
<Madpilot> !tell dosage about synaptic
<dosage> where do i find synaptic
<oskude> musik, first you could post your /boot/grub/menu.lst file in pastebin...
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell dosage about repos
<oskude> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<arnducky> sudo -v sudo sh ;passwd
<Xenguy> !tel dosage about clue
<ubotu> No idea, Xenguy
<Xenguy> heheh
<Madpilot> Xenguy: no need to be rude....
<robotgeek> dosage: you'll need to enable the universe repository
<dosage> nvm
<Xenguy> Madpilot: no rudeness implied, natch =)
<dosage> i'm using the live cd
<dosage> i haven't installed it yet
<dosage> because i dont want to lose all my music/movies
<dosage> on my xp
<arnducky> dosage why would you lose all your media (that you no doubt acquired proper licenses for)?
<SpAwN> when i try to play a mp3 with xmms it says :Please check that the sound card is configured, that the output plugin is selected, and no other probgram is blocking thesoundcard
<dosage> because i'm 2leet2buy
<ClayG> what is a good program <gui>that will grab whole webpages off the net to view offline?
<oskude> SpAwN, go to the preferences of xmms and configure other alsa devices...
<BotBuilder> there is such a thing as dvd backup dosage
<YukiIkyuta> ClayG: there's a good one which isn't GUI..
<SpAwN> i just installed ubuntu...so i dont know my way around it
<arnducky> dosage, what do you mean?  Were you replying to me?
<ClayG> what is it YukiIkyuta
<YukiIkyuta> ClayG: don't assume that you should only use a GUI program.
<oskude> SpAwN, do you hear the ubuntu start sound ?
<YukiIkyuta> wget will do it for you.
<SpAwN> no
<SpAwN> i dont think i have any sound
<SpAwN> i havent heard a peep
<oskude> SpAwN, thats bad...
<ClayG> do you know the syntax to grab a whole site?
<SpAwN> bah!
<SpAwN> i used mandriva b4..it found my sound card fine
<SpAwN> i tried centos earlier and it didnt find it
<SpAwN> now im trying ubuntu and it didnt find it
<YukiIkyuta> ClayG: sure, but what site is it?
<YukiIkyuta> Many people won't appreciate you doing that to them.
<oskude> SpAwN, what is your sound card ? can you see it in "lspci" ?
<BotBuilder> clayg - there's a firefox extension that does it i believe
<zcat[1] > httrack !!
<SpAwN> let me chek....i did it earlier and i found it
<BotBuilder> The command line app is prolly better tho
<YukiIkyuta> ClayG: wget -r http://sitename.com/
<YukiIkyuta> Make sure you're in a new directory.
<BotBuilder> yeah that's the one
<YukiIkyuta> 'cause it'll put everything everywhere.
<zcat[1] > httrack does the best job of anything I've tried
<ClayG> nice
<ClayG> Thanks alot
<YukiIkyuta> You may have to specify --level=inf
<SpAwN> 0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH 6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<SpAwN> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridg e (rev 03)
<YukiIkyuta> -k is also nice.
<SpAwN> ^^ there she is
<YukiIkyuta> Infact! -m will do it!
<YukiIkyuta> wget -m http://sitename.com/     -- that's the `mirror` option
<YukiIkyuta> Possibly adding -k
<ClayG> cool
<ClayG> I'm doing that to ubuntu.org
<YukiIkyuta> ..
<ClayG> lol just kidding
<YukiIkyuta> XD
<ClayG> no this is a small site I just want to grab to view later
<YukiIkyuta> Fair enough.
<oskude> SpAwN, well, atleast its regonized... have you searched ubuntuforums.org or wiki.ubuntu.com
<YukiIkyuta> -m -k should be fine.
<ClayG> What does the mirror option do?
<SpAwN> no i jsut installed ubuntu like a hour ago
<zcat[1] > wget -m http://wikipedia.org
<SpAwN> what should i look for
<SpAwN> any ideas?
<oskude> SpAwN, intel sound
<ClayG> I mean I'm running the first -r command
<SpAwN> oskude, thanks bro
<Xenguy> !clue
<ubotu> clue is, like, the ability to just 'get it' without unnecessary extended explanation...
<ClayG> this looks to be provided a copy of what the sitehas
<Madpilot> zcat[1] : that'd be a good way to stress-test your computer... ;)
<oskude> SpAwN, but i think the problems is only to know the right module and just loading it
<zcat[1] > actually httrack would be better, it does multiple connections in parallel. I don't think wget does.
<SpAwN> u think thats it a simple modprobe?
<Fujitsu> httrack is good.
<oskude> SpAwN, in best case :)
<SpAwN> i hope :D
<arnducky> Sneaky_Bastard, ??
<oskude> SpAwN, btw
<viviersf> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<oskude> SpAwN, do you have any cards in System > Preferences > Sound ?
<KiNeTiX> question, if i wanted to make my linux swat partition larger, would i be able to resize, or would i have to re install?
<Fujitsu> Got to love ubotu
<zcat[1] > skype blows.. take a look at gizmoproject
<SpAwN> let me checl
<KiNeTiX> question, if i wanted to make my linux swat partition larger, would i be able to resize, or would i have to re install?
<SpAwN> yes i see one
<frogzoo> SpAwN: maybe add multiverse repo?
<SpAwN> intel ich6
<oskude> SpAwN, then try if you hear the sounds in "sound events" tab
<frogzoo> ping
<Fujitsu> ponmg
<Xenguy> pong
<YukiIkyuta> pong!
<SpAwN> no i hear no sound
<ardchoille> I switched from Fedora to Ubuntu and Fedora's "shelf life" is 6 to 8 months. How often does a new release of Ubuntu come out?
<oskude> SpAwN, and ofcourse look that the faders are not down/muted in volume control
<SpAwN> how do i add multivers repo?
<Xenguy> 6 months
<oskude> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Xenguy> wtf?
<Fujitsu> I agree. WTF?
<Myrtti> spammers banned prolly
<Madpilot> huh?
<SpAwN> volume says its up all the way in the little speaker in the bottom right
<YukiIkyuta> All the normal bans.
<YukiIkyuta> They were just making sure that they're set.
<ardchoille> geez, which button did I push? lol
<Fujitsu> Why are they banning a _dynamic_ IP?
<Myrtti> anyway
<YukiIkyuta> Well, those were set ages ago.
<YukiIkyuta> So people might've set them just to ban someone once so they get th epoint.
<oskude> SpAwN, do you have ONLY the intel card in Sound preferences ?
<YukiIkyuta> Then forget to unban them.
<SpAwN> yes
<SpAwN> only that one
<oskude> SpAwN, ok, hmmm
<KiNeTiX> no sound spawn?
<KiNeTiX> er, me too pal
<SpAwN> no KiNeTiX
<zcat[1] > I'm gonna reboot and see if I can get nvidia glx working
<SpAwN> i feel ya then
<SpAwN> ;)
<KiNeTiX> :(
<KiNeTiX> i cant listen to my bass drive dnb stream
<KiNeTiX> anmd i cant install XMMS
<KiNeTiX> ! grr
<ubotu> No idea, KiNeTiX
<SpAwN> lol at least u got that
<SpAwN> all i got is the puter beeps
<oskude> SpAwN, sry that i cant really help (that was why i changed from debian to ubuntu, my sound was autoconfigured :)
<KiNeTiX> got what? I got no sound homie
<KiNeTiX> dont do me no good
<KiNeTiX> have no idea how to install XMMS.
<KiNeTiX> or even AIM.
<Fujitsu> KiNeTiX: Gaim handles AIM.
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<SpAwN> yea gaim is great
<KiNeTiX> i know, i wanted to install AIM though
<KiNeTiX> so that i could learn how to install apps
<frogzo1> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<SpAwN> well what are the chanced of me getting the sound to work....i have a pretty new computer and my sound card DOES work?
<KiNeTiX> so like i had asked, and got no reply, could i resize my swat partitio?
<snausages> Xenguy: i think that went unnoticed
<KiNeTiX> or no?
<Xenguy> snausages: we try :-)
<snausages> :D
<KiNeTiX> okay, question why if im logged in as a username, and im under admin how come i cant delete folders?
<DonPachi> Spawn did you try switching between OSS/ESD/ALSA under <system><multimedia system selector>?
<oskude> KiNeTiX, i think you could do that. but i never (would) done that...
<oskude> KiNeTiX, i think you could do that. but i never (would) done that... (swap resize)
<KiNeTiX> resize swat?
<SpAwN> DonPachi, no
<KiNeTiX> ahh..
<DonPachi> give that a shot, fixed mine.
<KiNeTiX> yeah, you see i only haev it set to 500mb
<Xenguy> KiNeTiX: are you sudo'd to 'root' ?
<Madpilot> KiNeTiX: you need to use sudo if you want to delete stuff that's in the root partition
<Technicianxp> Hi.  I'm a bit worried about dual-booting Ubuntu 5.10 with Windows XP
<Xenguy> KiNeTiX: what command are you using?
<Technicianxp> Would it be safe?
<oskude> KiNeTiX, and how much RAM do you have ?
<KiNeTiX> its on my desktop and i cant del it
<KiNeTiX> erm, 512mb/s
<BotBuilder> Technie - yeah
<Madpilot> !tell Technicianxp about dualboot
<BotBuilder> I've done it twice
<oskude> KiNeTiX, and you have problems ?
<KiNeTiX> gah so many ?'s!
<YukiIkyuta> Technicianxp: it would be ridiculously safe.
<KiNeTiX> one by one. lol
<KiNeTiX> what am i senator.
<BotBuilder> although Hardware never really worked out, windows Xp was always fine
<oskude> KiNeTiX, i mean problems not having enough RAM/swap ?
<KiNeTiX> ah i meant the partitn itself
<KiNeTiX> th ext 3
<Madpilot> KiNeTiX: please stop using your ENTER key as punctuation. Thanks...
* Xenguy seconds Madpilot ...
<BotBuilder> lol
<KiNeTiX> not swat part, EXT part, i oculd resize taht, right?
<oskude> KiNeTiX, atleast in theory, yes :)
<YukiIkyuta> KiNeTiX: it depends if you used LVM or not.
<KiNeTiX> LVM?
<Technicianxp> Yeah I was just a bit worried because a previous Mandrake 10 install ended up having me reinstall everything
<Technicianxp> But thanks for the help
<YukiIkyuta> Linux Volume Management..
<Xenguy> KiNeTiX: logical volume management
<YukiIkyuta> logical*!!
<snausages> YukiIkyuta: you're disqualified, kthx
<KiNeTiX> er-- i dont recall using LVM. so i can't? or did i.
<YukiIkyuta> Damn.
<KiNeTiX> how do i sudo user?
<snausages> KiNeTiX: LVM can be selected when you do your initial breezy install
<SpAwN> crap that didnt work either
<SpAwN> i wonder what it could be
<DonPachi> er..
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Madpilot> KiNeTiX: see ubotu ^^^
<Xenguy> KiNeTiX: you want to be root, or another regular user?
<KiNeTiX> root
<Xenguy> see above
<mlambie> #lugradio
<oskude> SpAwN, you should search the ubuntuforums.org. ive seen so many audio not working threads, that there must be a solution :)
<quacker> Where's the 'cservice' channel?
* BotBuilder expects tonsof help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=534741 <- here by tomorrow
<SpAwN> ill have to look through them oskude
<SpAwN> thanks for ya help
<Ikurus> hey, I have a problem.
<SpAwN> i appreciate it
<SpAwN> and everyone else who put there 2 cents in
<oskude> SpAwN, audio is mystery to me too in linux :)
<Xenguy> Ikurus: yer too close to the Sun - watch out
<Sneaky_Bastard> I only put in 1 cent :(
<Ikurus> I've been  runnin Ubunu for a while now, but am still fairly new to linux, any way, I can't open anything, it says that it is starting up then just disapears :s
<SpAwN> hehe
<Ikurus> hehe X
<DubbaC> is my commodore 64 - 64 bit?
<Sneaky_Bastard> if only he had used epoxy, instead of wax
<YukiIkyuta> DubbaC: I doubt it.
<oskude> DubbaC, yes, if you multiply
<TreeStump> hi
<Xenguy> Ikurus: any particular app?
<Ikurus> heh, a busy channel
<Ikurus> yeas any app
<TreeStump> does ubuntu support more than 2 cpu's?
<Ikurus> I tried terminal, firefox and system monitor
<oskude> Ikurus, lauch from terminal, maybe they spit some usefull error messages...
<DubbaC> can i install ubuntu on my ti-89?
<Ikurus> I can't open terminal :p
<devint> can you make animated gif's with GIMP? somebody please at least answer
<oskude> Ikurus, hmm
<Xenguy> Ikurus: sounds odd - why would that happen?  Any error messages?
<oskude> devint, ask google...
<Ikurus> nope
<Ikurus> I leave my PC on alot, and it has been on a good week now
<WildPenguin> devint, try GIMP-GAP
<Ikurus> and then suddenly this morning ti sarted to happen
<snausages> Ikurus: try Alt+F2 then type in xterm
<Xenguy> Ikurus: what was the last system change you made?
<oskude> Ikurus, and dont say you use dapper :)
<Ikurus> erm
<Ikurus> nothing, btw
<Ikurus> Well I did some moving of stuff last night
<Madpilot> "stuff"?
<Ikurus> but it was all in /home/
<oskude> Ikurus, but gnome starts as usual (like the panel and stuff in it) )
<Ikurus> but I did it in sudo nautilus
<Xenguy> Ikurus: I bet you shot yourself in the foot :-)  Happens to the best of us :P
<Ikurus> yeah I probably did something really silly.
<Ikurus> oskude, it has been on a while
<snausages> Ikurus: how did you launch your irc client ?
<Ikurus> it was already open
<Ikurus> I was using it fine last night
<TreeStump> does ubuntu support more than 2 cpu's?
<Ikurus> this morning I turn on screen, unlock it, and then hit firefox but nothing
<snausages> Ikurus: maybe it's justa  hiccup of sorts, have you tried a reboot ?
<Ikurus> hehe, reboot = :(
<Ikurus> shall I just try restarting X11?
<oskude> Ikurus, or atleast restart of X11
<WildPenguin> TreeStump, i believe so, yes
<Ikurus> okk
<Ikurus> brb
<TreeStump> ok, so Ubuntu supports all the theoretical 4 cpu's on my AMD X2?
<spikebike> er 4?
<spikebike> don't you mean 2?
<jugarnatha> hi
<jugarnatha> so I think I have a java issue.
<Ikurus> worked
<Ikurus> brb
<oskude> Ikurus, nice
<szehne> please don't flame me but what is the most stable packaging system? debian, rpm, ...
<spikebike> define stable
<oskude> szehne, ask google
<jugarnatha> If I try to instant message people through some websites (myspace) I can't see what I'm typing or what is being remitted to me.
<jugarnatha> Can anyone help?
<andrew> I'm using gtkpod when I pull mp3 files off my iPod they have the funky names (like GZWU.mp3) Anyone know how I can fix this?
<TreeStump> no i dont mean 2
<musik> my bro reinstalled win98, then i reinstalled grub, now i can boot into linux fine, but when i select windows it says loading stage2..then comes back to grub menu...plz help me!!
<YukiIkyuta> andrew: it's not easy. You're not supposed to be able to pull files from it.
<TreeStump> the X2 has a theoretical 4 cpus
<spikebike> treestump er explain why you mean 4?
<Madpilot> TreeStump: two CPUs, each dual core, right? nice hardware...
<spikebike> X2's don't do dual socket
<TreeStump> beacuse there are two cores each with hyperthreading
<spikebike> so the max is 2
<szehne> oskude, i was hoping for some human input, but that's alright
<spikebike> tree nope, no hyperthreading
<szehne> thanks anywyas
<oskude> musik, did you post your /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin as i told you ?
<jugarnatha> If I try to instant message people through some websites (myspace) I can't see what I'm typing or what is being remitted to me.
<spikebike> AMD doesn't do hyperthreading (nor will they ever)
<retrix> andrew: write a patch to fix it ;)
<YukiIkyuta> spikebike: they get close. xP
<oskude> szehne, well, this is ubuntu support, and ubuntu uses deb....
<Myrtti> szehne: well what do you exactly mean with stable
<TreeStump> when i had a single core AMD it said 2 cpu's on windows?
<shekhar> hello how can i repair permissions on my boot volume, they have gone amiss since i installed kde...
<Myrtti> packages don't crash :-)
<musik> oskude: yes
<musik> title		Windows
<musik> root		(hd0,0)
<musik> savedefault
<musik> makeactive
<musik> chainloader	+1
<oskude> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<YukiIkyuta> musik: no!
<szehne> i'm looking to build a distro around blackbox and other small utils
<musik> YukiIkyuta: what to do plz help!
<Myrtti> well apt is most intuitive one, IMO
<oskude> musik, if you posted your file in pastebin, give me the link, ill look
<musik> oskude: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/444606
<oskude> musik, ok, sec
<oskude> musik, would be more usefull if you post the whole file, but looks good to me. are you SURE windows is in partition 0,0 ?
<SpAwN> hmm i might have found a solution
<musik> oskude: yes windows is on hda, hda1 to be precise
<frogzo1> musik: just checking - you do have just one disk that is IDE, yes?
<SpAwN> it says to uninstall polypaudio  and install esound...so i opened synaptic and tried to but there is no packages
<oskude> musik, hmm
<musik> i have 2 disks hda & hdb
<frogzo1> musik: did you "grub-install /dev/hda"   ?
<oskude> musik, and youre using ubuntu breezy ?
<SpAwN> wait esound is already installed
<SpAwN> hmm
<SpAwN> nm there goes that idea
<shekhar> hello can someone help me, i need to repair permissions on my boot volume
<musik> yes i did grub-install /dev/hda...im on hoary
<oskude> musik, congratulations, you maybe found a bug in hoary :) (that propably wont be fixed;)
<frogzo1> musik: just checking - these are IDE drives, not SATA?
<oskude> musik, i would install breezy
<frogzo1> c'mon peeps - hoary boots doze on hda1 no probs - this is a simple problem
<oskude> frogzo1, i hope too
<frogzo1> musik: pastebin your menu.lst
<oskude> musik, the WHOLE menu.lst :)
<oskude> frogzo1, a part is here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/444606
<musik> IDE
<WildPenguin> SpAwN, in my experience the most common cause is lack of permissions to the device - you are in the group 'audio'?
<SpAwN> let me check
<henk> hi i'm looking for a way to print all the lines of stdin execpt the last one (the inverse of tail -n1)
<shekhar> hello can someone help me repair permissions on my boot partition, they have been changed since i installed kde
<musik> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/444625
<oskude> shekhar, "chmod" is a prog to change permissions...
<SpAwN> no
<shekhar> oskude:  how do i restore the permissions i had before?
<SpAwN> wait
<frogzo1> musik: did you set the bootable flag for hda1 with fdisk?
<oskude> shekhar, dunno, sry
<shad0w1e> is there any disk checker utility to check a FAT32 partition?
<SpAwN> yes..im not a user on audio but im the only one in group members
<musik> frogzo1: yes of course......it was all perfect....
<frogzo1> musik: obviously not perfect :D
<SpAwN> and under settings for my user is says im able to use audio
<Nelo> Hello, how do i keep the terminal window size permanently?
<WildPenguin> SpAwN, hmm... another idea gone
<Beleys>  Poy
<frogzo1> sudo fdisk /dev/hda -l should give something like /dev/hda1   *           1        1342    10779583+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<frogzo1> 
<boo> hey, i installed wine from the synaptic package thing but i dont see it in any of the Applications menu. can anyone help me find where/how to launch it?
<shad0w1e> Nelo: Settings > Save as default
<SpAwN> hehe i know ive been through a few tonight
<frogzo1> boo: for starters, maybe install xwine now?
<mrkoje> OpenVpn is GREAT!
<boo> xwine is installed too
<musik> so wont i be able to fix my grub problem:(?
<mrkoje> the best damn vpn (at least easiest) solution I could find
<frogzo1> boo: well now you need to install an OS into wine :)
<YukiIkyuta> frogzo1: install an OS.. !?!
<Nelo> shad0w1e is that in the profile?
<boo> eh, lol how do i go about doing that
<frogzo1> musik: anything funny going on in the bios settings?
<frogzo1> boo google knows everything :)
<musik> frogzo1: i changed nothing in the bios:(
<frogzo1> musik: maybe just for starters, disable the 2nd drive, reinstall grub & see what happens
<musik> ok lets see
<musik> im logging out....plz pray that it works!!!!!
<bunnynhb> Hello ya'll.
<YukiIkyuta> Hi.
<oskude> SpAwN, did that adding you to the audio group help ?
<shekhar> can someone help me
<YukiIkyuta> shekhar: ask your question first.
<oskude> shekhar, and we will try :)
<shekhar> YukiIkyuta:  often i do but no one responds ;) my question is how do i repair permissions on my boot partition
<bunnynhb> Does Ubuntu 5.10 automatically install the modem drivers for Smartlink sl1900 PCI modem?
<SpAwN> i was in the members part...i wasnt in the user part
<shekhar> YukiIkyuta:  i installed kde on ubuntu and it has buggered a lot of things including that most folders in my root directory are now locked to me
<frogzo1> shekhar: what's the problem?
<shekhar> frogzo1:  see above
<YukiIkyuta> KDE?
<YukiIkyuta> Weird.
<YukiIkyuta> Well ..
<oskude> SpAwN, ? does your audio work ?
<YukiIkyuta> Just open a terminal, `sudo -s' should give you a root shell.
<SpAwN> i just found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto?highlight=%28intel%29%7C%28hda%29
<boo> hah  i dont understand anything this is saying http://www.faqs.org/faqs/windows-emulation/wine-faq/   its only my second day on linux :P
<frogzo1> shekhar: did you have the meta package gnome-desktop installed before upgrading?
<SpAwN> but im not 100 sure i have a intel hda or w/e card
<SpAwN> oskude, not yet
<YukiIkyuta> boo: wine should work as is.
<WebLOCH> hood morning all
<shekhar> frogzo1: you mean gnome-desktop-environment?
<boo> i dont know how to get it to work
<WebLOCH> Does anyone know if it is possible to install ubuntu onto a USB pen drive?
<YukiIkyuta> boo: what've you installed?
<frogzo1> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<boo> xwine and wine as packages in synaptic package manager
<frogzo1> shekhar: my bad - these pkgs "ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop"
<YukiIkyuta> Try typing `xwine' at a prompt.
<shekhar> frogzo1:  yes, but i uninstalled them when i couldn't get back into gnome
<TreeStump> hi
<frogzo1> !kde
<ubotu> it has been said that kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<oskude> SpAwN, do you have any "snd*" modules loaded (lsmod) ?
<shekhar> frogzo1:  actually i still have ubuntu-base
<TreeStump> how do i log in as root on ubuntu?
<YukiIkyuta> !tell TreeStump about root
<oskude> TreeStump, try "sudo su -"
<YukiIkyuta> oskude: actually, the reccommended way is `sudo -s'
<frogzo1> TreeStump: the Ubuntu way (TM) is to do everything with sudo
<SpAwN> yes i do oskude
<oskude> YukiIkyuta, roger. thnx
<YukiIkyuta> ^^
<shekhar> frogzo1:  how can i repair permissions that were changed with the kde install?
* bunnynhb asks if  breezy automatically install smartlink modem or is there aspecial setup?
<frogzo1> shekhar: methinks your setup is maybe broken worse than just a permission problem might fix - I'd do a reinstall of the gnome environment
<SpAwN> 9 diff ones
<boo> haha yuki that was so simple
<SpAwN> when i use lsmod | grep snd
<oskude> shekhar, could you say exactly what permission is not so as it was ?
<YukiIkyuta> boo: neat.
<shekhar> frogzo1:  well my system was worse off yesterday than now ;)
<boo> do most programs launch like that?
<shekhar> oskude:  /usr /bin directories are locked now
<boo> and how do i get a shortcut
<YukiIkyuta> boo: like what ..?
<oskude> shekhar, what do you mean by locked ?
<shekhar> oskude:  meaning i cannot write to them
<boo> like...under the application window, how can i launch it from there
<oskude> shekhar, thats normal
<frogzo1> shekhar: only root can write /usr/bin
<shekhar> oskude frogzo1: so where do i install new apps (i.e. firefox 1.5)?
<mp3guy> in breezy, when i right click on the desktop i can no longer choose terminal, where is this gone?
<oskude> shekhar, are you doint it manually ?
<YukiIkyuta> shekhar: into that directory, as root.
<frogzo1> shekhar: you don't worry about it - just "sudo apt-get install" & let the package manager figure it out
<shekhar> frogzo1:  firefox 1.5 is not in the breezy repositories
* bunnynhb needs help with her smartlink modem, It says it's installed but cannot see if it's truely setup.
<oskude> shekhar, just curious, what do you NEED from 1.5 thats not in breezys version ?
<frogzo1> shekhar: then, yes, you'll need to "sudo cp" or similiar
<TreeStump> hmm i cant seem to install the NVIDIA display drivers on Ubuntu
<shekhar> oskude:  i downloaded firefox 1.5 and want to know where to put it, i can't run the starup script if it's in usr/lib/
<frogzo1> !tell TreeStump about nvidia
<shekhar> oskude:  i want to try 1.5
<boo> are there any alternatives to wine?
<YukiIkyuta> oskude: incidentally, Breezy's version has a large memory hole.
<WildPenguin> mp3guy, install nautilus-open-terminal
<oskude> shekhar, then ask google and ubuntuforums.org
<shekhar> oskude:  it works, just that i don't know where to put the firefox directory in my file system
<SpAwN> hmm  no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH synap says i have gcc installed? what else do i need to be able to compile and configure things?
<frogzo1> boo you don't need an alternative - you just need to read the wine howtos
<YukiIkyuta> (so I hear)
<shekhar> oskude:  i looked
<oskude> shekhar, where ever you want :)
<YukiIkyuta> SpAwN: you need gcc, g++, typically.
<SpAwN> k
<oskude> shekhar, but you can as well run it from your home dir,,,
<boo> will wine run games?
<rob1> SpAwN, install the build-essential package
<YukiIkyuta> boo: some.
<WildPenguin> SpAwN, install build-essentials, it will get what is needed ;)
<boo> a list anywhere?
<YukiIkyuta> Possibly.
<YukiIkyuta> Google it?
<rob1> Seveas, dragon or duck?
<SpAwN> nice
<rooted_newbie> didnt take long
<shekhar> oskude:  but if i run firefox in a terminal it still opens the older version
<TreeStump> is this some form of autoresponder im talking to?
<Seveas> rob1, dragin
<frogzo1> boo wine runs most games, but not as quickly as native doze :(
<frogzo1> !tell TreeStump about ubotu
<oskude> shekhar, then you should learn to use terminal first ;) go to the dir where the new firefox is and run "./firefox"
<SpAwN> checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist?
<YukiIkyuta> SpAwN: whatever you're installing; it needs the kernel's source.
<SpAwN> is it in a diff place i can set with a option?..
<rob1> whats with  DapperDrake (n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas)?
<rooted_newbie> cloop mbr 0wnz me
<Seveas> rob1, it's an irssi running in a screen at my server
<rooted_newbie> cannot get rid of it
<Seveas> I like to be able to grep through logs :)
<rob1> fair enough
<rooted_newbie> any advice ?
<SpAwN> do i need kernel-package?
<feugan3333> Hi all. I've just downloaded the new firefox. I want it to run instead of the old version. I just need to insert the directory where it it located in to the begining of my path. Where is the correct place to do this? .bashrc?
<YukiIkyuta> I must make my dinner now ...
<SpAwN> or what do i need so i can use the kernel source...or w/e it needs to do with it
<YukiIkyuta> SpAwN: download the correct kernel-source-* package.
<YukiIkyuta> SpAwN: type uname -a, copy what it says here.
<oskude> SpAwN, when compiling stuff, you need to read the readme/install files and install all (*-dev) packages of the stuff that are written as "required/depends" in there
<SpAwN> allright
<bunnynhb> Aanyone here worked with modems?
<shekhar> oskude:  like i said, that works, but how do i get 1.5 to run as the default firefox on my system?
<Madpilot> feugan3333: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595
<Madpilot> feugan3333: short version: FF 1.5 is likely to break stuff
<boo> how do i get a launcher into the apps menu?
<oskude> shekhar, you could rename(or whatever) the old firefox and make a symbolic link to your 1.5 instead
<rob1> heh, its funny how every time a new ff comes out everyone asks how to install it
<Seveas> oskude, and by that make a lot of things bork...
<Madpilot> rob1: and then complains when it breaks their system...
<rob1> Madpilot, yep
<Seveas> it's so stupid, the new FF is not that much different
<oskude> Seveas, well, he wanted it so :)
<frogzo1> bunnynhb: external modems?
<rob1> whats the attraction to having to run the very latest ff anyway?
<frogzo1> beats me - when all the plugins work for 1.07 makes no sense
<bunnynhb> frogzo1: Internal- Smartlink SL1900 PCI. I cannot use an anolog modem here, Just a digital.
<feugan3333> Madpilot: I'm not trying to create/use a package. I'm just running the new firefox from a directory in my home directory. If I want to use whatever will be broken I'll use the old version.
<frogzo1> bunnynhb: what's your modem problem?
<oskude> Seveas, if you mean my method brakes his system, please tell him a better one...
<WebLOCH> Anyone here run Breezy on a USB pen drive?  Im looking for feedback on the performance hit ?
<feugan3333> rob1: I did not ask how to install it. I provides a binary. I just asked how to insert that directory into my path.
<Seveas> oskude, ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<TreeStump> what language was ubotu made in?
<Seveas> and make sure /usr/local/bin is in the $PATH before /usr/bin
<Seveas> TreeStump, australian
<rob1> feugan3333, I'm not stopping you, it will be out in the repos soon enough though
<cilkay> Hi. I have a Ubuntu Live CD. I've downloaded the regular installation CD to the hard disk. Is there a way to eject the Live CD so that I can pop in a blank CD to burn that other ISO image? I think Knoppix can do this but I'm not sure about Ubuntu.
<WebLOCH> Seveas, you're quite knowledgable, do you know anything about running Breezy from a pen drive?
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: I've done it
<TreeStump> programming language that is
<Seveas> WebLOCH, only that it's not officially supported :)
<bunnynhb> frogzo1: I installed breezy (5.10) and it lists that the modem is installed and I cannot find out if it's actually working.
<oskude> Seveas, he has a binary version
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: it's a pain in the arse
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, could you please write your experiences on a wikipage, this gets asked often
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: you have to hack the initrd to add a few seconds delay and force usb storage to load
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: ping me tomorrow and I'll do it
<Seveas> ok
<cilkay> TreeStump: what is "ubotu"?
<oskude> Seveas, but then again, would it be enough if the path to the new firefox is before the old (in $PATH) ?
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, yeah ive seen some info on it, but i was wondering what the performance is like. I just got a 4gb pen drive, and the only thing i want to do is run around with ubuntu on it...
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: my X40 came sans hard drive, so I had to wait for a week or so while it arrived, so  netbooted and installed onto the usb drive
<boo> I have a launcher for xwine on my desktop, how do i put it in my applications menu?  is there any folder similar to start menu?
<Seveas> oskude, yes
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: it's not worth doing
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, is it that slow?
<oskude> oskude, roger, thnx
<TreeStump> cilkay: Ubotu is a user
<HrdwrBoB> it's a technical fun hack
<oskude> lol
<oskude> Seveas, roger, thnx :)
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, how are technical fun hacks not worth doing? *g*
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: well, yes and no, in general I have a laptop and my own desktops
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: :)
<HrdwrBoB> so I don't need a movable ubuntu install
<daaku> anyone know if its possible to do something like "-"*80 to print 80 dash's?
<boo> i guess not?
<dosage> ubuntu > windows
<dosage> ubuntu > slackware
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, yeah that makes sense in your case, but im a student with a part time job, both uni and workplace have awful winxp over win2k systems, I'd just like to be able to slap the pendrive in and start using a real OS
<oskude> Seveas, another quick question, what would be the best place to make a constant change in $PATH variable ?
<HrdwrBoB> dosage: for the most part, yes
<dosage> ubuntu > solaris
<dosage> ubuntu > redhat
<dosage> however
<dosage> windows 3.1 > *
<frogzo1> daaku: perl -e 'print "-"x80" ;'   I think
<boo> where (physically) are the launchers in the apps menu?
<frogzo1> daaku: this works perl -e 'print "-"x80; '
<daaku> frogzo1: i was hoping to do it without having to run an external program
<cilkay> Anyone know how to burn a CD from an ISO image on the hard disk while using the live CD? I know how to mount the partition to get at the ISO image but I don't know how to eject the live CD while the system is running so that I can burn a CD.
<cenopec> whats the command to mount the floppy drive?
<frogzo1> daaku: you can do it in a loop in bash
<bunnynhb> frogzo1: I have downloaded the new modem files to reinstalland filesthat my ISP needs for me to connect - including Java.
<oskude> cilkay, i think you need to run the livecd in ram for that, but im not sure. does the livecd have a "toram" startup flag ?
<daaku> cilkay: i dont think thats possible with ubuntu's live cd, but DSL can be loaded in memory (which allows you to eject the cd)
<frogzo1> cenopec: fdmount
<cenopec> k thanks
<cilkay> daaku: but I'd need to burn DSL first :)
<TreeStump> !tell cilkay about ubotu
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, is there a distro that you think is worth running from pendrive?
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: distro is not really important
<frogzo1> WebLOCH: ubuntu live CD :)
<daaku> cilkay: hehe. slightly problematic
<Nelo> Weblock puppyLinux :)
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: ubuntu is as good/bad as any
<cenopec> frogzol: what else do i need to include in the command
<cenopec> ie location?
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, but lacks the writable persistant storage i seek :p
<cenopec> fdmount (): Must run with EUID=root
<cilkay> daaku: I wonder if I can get DSL on a 32M USB key? Of course I have no idea if the machine with the burner can boot from a USB key.
<cenopec> i ge that error
<oskude> cilkay, where did you got your livecd ?
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, and everytime i change something i will need to reburn the CD
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: what's wrong with liveCD/USBkey
<boo> where (physically) are the launchers in the apps menu?
<cilkay> oskude: friend
<oskude> cilkay, and you dont have any OS in your pc ?
<HrdwrBoB> you can use hte usb key to store your files/etc
<TreeStump> u can get the live cd off variouss mirrors
<WildPenguin> cenopec, 'mount /dev/fd0'
<cilkay> oskude: nope, not the one with the burner.
<shekhar> oskude:  i fixed my problems, thanks for your help
<cenopec> k thanks
<cilkay> oskude: not a big deal - I can burn tomorrow at the office. Thanks all the same.
<Madpilot> later, all
<shekhar> oskude:  and btw, firefox 1.5 is much faster and worth playing with
<soothsayer> hrmm.. upgrading to breezy screwed up my webserver :(
<bunnynhb> Anyone know how to test if an installed modem is working?
<oskude> shekhar, what did you do ?
<TreeStump> oskude: mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, well if im going to do that, i might aswell have a usbkey that does it all right?  If its as similar as you say
<oskude> TreeStump, ?
<shekhar> oskude:  i just renamed the directory in /usr/lib and created a symbolic link like you said :)
<viviersf> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<oskude> shekhar, swt
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: USB is much slower, though USB2 is not too bad
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, it is a USB2 stick sorry, I probably should have specified earlier
<soothsayer> can someone attempt to connect to http://64.141.22.241/heritage ?
<HrdwrBoB> if it's USB2 and the PCs have USB2 and it's decently fast flash
<WebLOCH> USB 2.0 hispeed
<WebLOCH> well i believe the read/write speed is 20Mbps
<HrdwrBoB> you should be able to use it fairly well
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: come back tomorrow and I'll write you a a guide
<HrdwrBoB> I cbf atm, I'll do it when I'm at work, I'm at home and it's hot
<TreeStump> oskdude: that is the mirror for a ubuntu live cd that u were asking about
<oskude> TreeStump, i didnt ask such thing :)
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, thats a very nice offer, but its not the how im after, its more the "will i get enough performance to warrant doing so" ?
<shekhar> oskude:  swt?
<Geeek> can anybody help me when installing ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: well, I think it should be fine
<YukiIkyuta> Geeek: what's the issue?
<cenopec> WildPenguin: when i use that command the terminal just ceases to do anything
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: but I'llnotmake any gaurauntees :
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<zcat[1] > soothsayer: Connection refused
<raphink> Geeek: put the CD in, click ok several times, enter a name and password and there you are
<oskude> shekhar, sweat. i dint mention about renaming a directory...
<soothsayer> hrmm
<soothsayer> can you try: http://64.141.22.241
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, well ill give it a go i guess, if it fails miserably, ill tell you and you'll have a benchmark to reply with from now on haha!  If it goes okay Ill let you know anyway
<TreeStump> oskdude: "oskude where did you got your livecd ?" but doesnt matter, lol
<HrdwrBoB> WebLOCH: :D
<HrdwrBoB> cool
<zcat[1] > same
<soothsayer> damn
<raphink> or is there anything wrong when you install Geeek ?
<WildPenguin> cenopec, do you get a command prompt after it has executed?
<soothsayer> apache must be messed up after the upgrade
<Xlylith> Hi All, My Evolution just crashed after opening large mail. Can anyone help me, please?
<pc22> sambagirl, hello
<Seveas> Xlylith, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApplicationCrah
<Seveas> Xlylith, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApplicationCrash
<oskude> Xlylith, and you cant start it again ? or is it still "running" crashed ?
<cenopec> no
<WildPenguin> cenopec, nothing at all - just blank?
* bunnynhb asks is there a way to test a smartlink modem to see if it's installed?
<cenopec> yeah
<tux75> hi there.
<cenopec> and it has worked before
<cenopec> i had to mount it before
<tux75> i installed ubuntu on my pc, and my network won't work
<Xlylith> oskude, everytime I opened my evolution,  it takes most of my RAM and hung
<tux75> anybody can help me?
<WildPenguin> cenopec, what do you get from running 'grep fd0 /etc/fstab' ?
<quacker> tux75, what sort of network do you have?
<oskude> Xlylith, try launching evolution from terminal and see if it spits any usefull error messages
<oskude> Xlylith, but dont paste any multi lines here :)
<tux75> i'm connected in a local network (eth0) with others winz computers
<frogzo1> tux75: click on the network icon at the top right & configure eth0
<cenopec> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<quacker> (in any case, I strongy urge you to read the following man pages: man ifconfig | ifup | ifdown | /etc/network/interfaces | /etc/resolv.conf
<quacker> tux75, did Linux find and install the hardware represented by eth0 properly?
<WildPenguin> cenopec, hmm... that is fine. odd. do you need to use command-line, or are you able to mount from gnome?
<Xlylith> oskude, it's magic.... everything works fine now after I strated evolution from terminal... strange?
<tux75> well i did ifconfig eth0 down and i restart service by ifconfig eth0 up and route add..
<netcrusher88> so does gparted regularly take >10 minutes to resize a fat32 partition?
<tux75> but it doesn't work..
<quacker> tux75, do you have adesktop or just CLIs?
<oskude> Xlylith, O.o :)
<Xlylith> oskude, oh no... it hung again
<raphink> tux75: stopping and starting an interface might not be enough to set it up ;)
<oskude> Xlylith, :(
<tux75> a desktop. and now im working on slackware to connect
<netcrusher88> !dhcp
<ubotu> netcrusher88: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<netcrusher88> oh
<netcrusher88> hmm
<netcrusher88> !gparted
<ubotu> netcrusher88: Not a clue
<netcrusher88> !parted
<ubotu> it has been said that parted is a GNU program for creating, destroying, resizing, checking and copying partitions.  http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html
<cenopec> well i am running ubuntu, and i get an error when i try and mount from the browser
<cenopec> so i figured i could do it from terminal
<soothsayer> bleh.. now azureus isn't working
<WildPenguin> cenopec, what exactly was the error?
<quacker> tux75, do you have kde, gnome, xfce, icewm... what?
<tux75> gnome.
<Xlylith> oskude, (evolution:8144): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_gc_set_foreground: assertion `GDK_IS_GC (gc)' failed
<boo> where do my xchat logs go?
<bunnynhb> Hello, How do I make sure if the modem is working in Ubuntu5.10?
<oskude> Xlylith, dosnt sound helpfull to me, sry
<cenopec> unable to mount volume: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<oskude> Xlylith, try google
<Xlylith> oskude, It seems that the message is way too large to my system (512MB RAM !!!)
<frogzo1> cenopec: is this floppy formatted?
<oskude> Xlylith, hmm
<Xlylith> oskude, ok
<cenopec> yeah
<liquidboy> how do i change the permissions of my mounted ntfs partition?
<cenopec> the disk has worked pleanty of times
<boo> I have a .img file on a mounted windows partition, how can i mount it?
<YukiIkyuta> liquidboy: you'll have to remount it.
<cenopec> the light is on whether there is a disk in it or not
<cenopec> if that helps
<YukiIkyuta> first umount it.
<boo> im trying to use "mount -t iso9660 /media/hdc1/Documents and Settings/Boo/Desktop/moviez/Burnable/Star Wars Sexogy/bizzare-starwars3.img
<boo> " but it says only root can do that
<frogzo1> cenopec: wayhey - i get the same problem!
<YukiIkyuta> then: mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/whatever /mnt/wherever
<YukiIkyuta> the `-o umask=0222' sets thepermissions correctly.
<oskude> boo, try "sudo mount ...."
<quacker> tux75, I'm logged into kde RN, but perhaps the network tools are in similar places -- in any case most gtked things are starable from a console if they're in your path...  Try 'looking under Gnome Panel Button' --> 'Utilities' --> 'networking'
<WildPenguin> cenopec, yeah, i get that too - but only with some floppy disks
* quacker uses Gnome on his Debian -- most things seem to be in the same place
<boo> it brings up the mount help file
<YukiIkyuta> boo: that's also an incomplete command, under most circumstances.
<liquidboy> YukiTkyuta, cheers
<boo> what am i missing?
<oskude> boo, and if your command looks exactly like that, i doubt that it works
<tux75> quacker, ok, and then?
<YukiIkyuta> boo: as oskude just said, you're not mounting that image -on- anywhere.
<quacker> Well open it... =P
<cenopec> how do you unmount
<boo> oh
<zcat[1] > boo: You're missing some ""'s or \'s and a mountpoint
<bunnynhb> I guess a modem problemis low priority around here.
<cenopec> command
<YukiIkyuta> zcat[1] : that too!
<quacker> (It'll probably invoke gksudo)
<oskude> cenopec, umount
<YukiIkyuta> cenopec: umount [device/path/anything] 
<IaMaBoT> command not found
<zcat[1] > Documents\ and\ Settings
<zcat[1] > etc..
<frogzo1> bunnynhb: what's your modem problem?
<Xlylith> oskude, do you know how to configure evolution from outside (i.e terminal). I want to turn off the preview. I suspect it's the problem.
<oskude> boo, rewrite your line and use [tab]  key to complete your paths
<frogzo1> cenopec: umount /dev/fd0
<oskude> Xlylith, sry, never done that. i would google...
<frogzo1> bunnynhb: bunnynhb bunnynhb bunnynhb - what's your problem!!!
<bunnynhb> frogzo1:  I'm wanting to find out how to test a modem that's suppose to be installed.
<oskude> Xlylith, but you could start with "man evolution" and see if any usefull startup flags there
<tux75> ok, i ask now because im in slackware at the moment (ubuntu don't connect!)
<intelikey> bunnynhb wvdial
<cenopec> k this doesnt make any sense, why cant i mount my floppy
<frogzo1> bunnynhb: is this an internal modem? plugged in a pci slot?
<frogzo1> !floppy
<ubotu> from memory, floppy is flop, flop, flop..
<bunnynhb> Yes.
<intelikey> bunnynhb wvdialconf  to be more specific
<boo> it says its not a block device when i do sudo mount -t iso9660 /media/0\ GB\ Disk\ \(hdc1\)/Documents\ and\ Settings/Boo/Desktop/moviez/Burnable/Star\ Wars\ Sexogy/bizarre-starwars3.img /mnt
<YukiIkyuta> boo: it's not one!
<frogzo1> bunnynhb: check on the box - does it say "winmodem" - or supports ONLY windows OS
<boo> whats a block device?
<boo> lol
<YukiIkyuta> boo: iso9660 wants a block device.
<zcat[1] > boo: -o loop
<YukiIkyuta> boo: as in, a real CD ROM drive.
<boo> oh
<boo> i get it..i think
<boo> is there any way to insert in terminal?
<oskude> Xlylith, oh, i dont have any man for evolition... try "evolution --help"
<oskude> *evolution
<YukiIkyuta> boo: as zcat[1]  said, add `-o loop'
<YukiIkyuta> ie. sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /media/.........
<bunnynhb> frogzo1:  I'm in microsoft os right now.
<boo> omg
<boo> it worked
<YukiIkyuta> boo: great!
<boo> thats the first thing ive ever done in terminal
<boo> woot
<YukiIkyuta> you know have the Star Wars Sexogy at your command!
<ryan_> anybody want to help a newbie get java working?
<bunnynhb> frogzo1:  I have to reboot to loginto linux.
<oskude> boo, congratz :)
<ryan_> errr java plugin for firefox
<frogzo1> bunnynhb: most internal modems are winmodems - and they only work with windows drivers
<YukiIkyuta> !tell ryan_ about java
<frogzo1> !tell Ryan about java
<oskude> sorry, im a java no-no :)
<frogzo1> !tell ryan_ about java
<YukiIkyuta> frogzo1: already done. xP
<quacker> frogzo1, there is a package for running winmodems under Linux now (I just saw it while reading packages descriptions using Synaptic -- no idea if it actually works worth a drop of spit, though)
<frogzo1> quacker: hot damn
<boo> lolol now how to play .vob files because totem wont
<bunnynhb> frogzo1: Smartlink has Linux drivers and Ubuntu seems to have auto installed them.
<sword> hey
<oskude> !dvd
<ubotu> rumour has it, dvd is "DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl   See also !libdvdcss2"
<sword> has anyone tried the new mozilla?
<YukiIkyuta> sword: which one?
<sword> err firefox 1.5
<intelikey> bunnynhb from the terminal in your linux system run 'wvdialconf modem' if it is not a winmodem it will detect it and give all the useful information, as well as writing a config file called 'modem'
<YukiIkyuta> there's not a build for my system that'll work.
<YukiIkyuta> I'm considering building from source, but it's 330MiB. o_O
<boo> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> from memory, libdvdcss2 is to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<intelikey> you may need to sudo that
<ryan_> ok so when I type sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 I get this crap -> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ryan_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ryan_> is only available from another source
<ryan_> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<bunnynhb> frogzo1: I have also downloaded 2 files and ubuntu says that's all I need to install them.
<Geeek> can anybody help me installing ubuntu?
<YukiIkyuta> ryan_: have you selected universe/multiverse as sources as well?
<ryan_> yes
<YukiIkyuta> Yes, Geeek, what's the problem?
<boo> geeek i did it yesterday, it pretty much did everything by itself for me
<YukiIkyuta> ryan_: apt-get update'd too?
<ryan_> is this possibly because I was trying to install JRE 5.0  Update 6 earlier?
<YukiIkyuta> ryan_: it's not likely.
<quacker> frogzo1, unless one is very poor and with no access to (real) recycled/thrown away/donated hardware, I would recommend just tossing any winmodem back in the scrap bin.
<ryan_> how do I check if apt-get is updated?
<Xlylith> oskude, done :-) I knew it :-)
<YukiIkyuta> ryan_: well, you can just run it, and see what happens.
<YukiIkyuta> Just type ``apt-get update''.
<YukiIkyuta> (sudo, if need be)
<Xlylith> oskude, done :-) I knew it :-)
<Xlylith> oskude, I try gnome config editor and it worked well
<ryan_> ok it's updating
<Geeek> yuki can in query?
<YukiIkyuta> sure.
<oskude> Xlylith, nice
<Xlylith> oskude, I turned off the preview and evolution went smooth
<ryan_> same deal as before
<oskude> Xlylith, well done :)
<Xlylith> oskude, thanks for your help, bye, ubuntu is great :-))
<YukiIkyuta> ryan_: very peculiar. The page doesn't say any more on the matter?
<oskude> Xlylith, your welcome, bye :)
<quacker> I have a pile of modems up to a Motorola Bitsurfer ISDN-U that I might be willing to donate to the right users if shipping is paid (or very cheap).
<boo> Ok, i ran the libdvdread3 install.sh file, it ended on setting up libdvdcss2.  now that its installed, what do i do?
<ryan_> what do you mean by the page?
<YukiIkyuta> !tell ryan_ about java
<YukiIkyuta> The page you're being linked to now.
<quacker> boo, do actually *have* libdvdcss2 ?
<ryan_> well I did the first step and I got the error message
<YukiIkyuta> ryan_: you're sure that multiverse is a source?
<boo> i think so, it said the libdvdread3 folder wouldnt be tehre if i didnt
<quacker> It's a kind of obscure package due to the Copyright Nazis.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<ryan_> i have all repositories that Synaptic will let me do
<YukiIkyuta> ryan_: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<quacker> ryan_, Synaptic will let yo 'do' just about anything.
<boo> HAHAHA this is so funny, im playing a single .vob file and its skipping into 4 different languages
<ryan_> yeah i'm pretty new to linux so it'll take me a second
<YukiIkyuta> ryan_: no problems.
* quacker yawns
<ryan_> quacker, i meant all the repositories shown by ubuntu
<boo> quacker, the actual dvd video files are playing, but the menu doesnt work. when i try to open the  videots.vob file, nothing happens
<quacker> Past bedtime for me, goodnight all.
<YukiIkyuta> Goodnight.
<boo> bye
<WebLOCH> HrdwrBoB, that was all academic, it would seem the pen drive was in fact a fake!
<quacker> boo, you didn't mention libdvdnav (needed for menu functions)
<boo> oh
<boo> hmm
<boo> hmm this doesnt have an install.sh file, only a fellowship.map file
<oskude> boo, did you ask about wheres xchats chat log file ?
<boo> and i have no idea what .maps are
<boo> yeah
<oskude> boo, you have to activate it first in preferences, then they will be in ".xchat2/xchatlogs/"
<quacker> ryan_, from a 'paranoid' PoV there *may* be security issues from breezey-backports /universe, since you are no longer getting security updates from Debian and Ubuntu generally doesn't update them
<quacker> Really the go now...
<ryan_>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ryan_>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ryan_>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<ryan_>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<ryan_>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<ryan_>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<ryan_> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/
<oskude> that ".xchat2/xchatlogs/" being in your home folder so correctly "~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/"
<quacker> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ryan_> so backports aren't the best idea then?
<ryan_> sorry
<quacker> ryan_,  soemoen else will answer that -- and tech you how to use a pastebin site too I HOPE -- *poof*
<boo> What are .map files YukiIkyuta ?
<bunnynhb> Where is the fastest server to get j2re1.4?
<YukiIkyuta> boo: it depends, they could do anything.
<YukiIkyuta> boo: can you pastebin some of it?
<boo> is it an executable?
<oskude> bunnynhb, "fastes" is related to your and the files location...
<YukiIkyuta> boo: typically no, but I could be surprised.
<boo> hmm.. whats the terminal command for extract?
<raphink> extract what boo ?
<bunnynhb> oskude: I'm connected via 56k modem. Doing this to get ubuntu on the net.
<intelikey> !tar
<ubotu> intelikey: I haven't a clue
<ahoora> is it necessary to install an antivirus?
<raphink> ahoora: you might put one, but it's not necessary
<boo> theres a .gz file of a .map file but i cant extract it because i dont have permission
<oskude> bunnynhb, i think most of the major download sources will deliver your max bandwith :)
<YukiIkyuta> boo: give yourself them!
<YukiIkyuta> boo: sudo.
<ahoora> raphink windows without antivirus and firewall has no meaning .. linux is not like that is it? i think there is not many viruses or attacks for linux?
<ryan_> ok YukiIkyuta I did the pastebin
<boo> ok i have sudo gunzip (path).  if i dnot specify a path, does it extract it do the same folder?
<YukiIkyuta> ahoora: currect.
<raphink> ahoora: I think about 10 viruses known in total in the whole linux history, most of them not dangerous.
<YukiIkyuta> boo: it doesn't `extract' it - a gz is just one compressed file.
<intelikey> !tar
<ubotu> somebody said tar was ,,, to extract tar archives that are gzipped/bz2zipped use 'tar -xzf <file.tgz> '  or  'tar -xjf <flie.bz2> '  respectivly.
<raphink> ahoora: settings a firewall and controlling your pots is always a good thing, but having an antivirus under linux is more of a matter of protecting your windows mates
<YukiIkyuta> intelikey: that's tar, not gz.
<raphink> ahoora: you do not need an antivirus to protect your own linux box
<desplesda> can anyone help me with a crashing dpkg?
<raphink> desplesda: can you paste the output in a pastebin?
<desplesda> i'm trying to install libode but dpkg segfaults
<boo> sudo gunzip /usr/share/doc/libdvdnav4/examples/FELLOWSHIP.map.gz
<boo>   will that work?
<ahoora> raphink i am afraid i loose my internal network if i install a firewall ... i am not familiar with them
<ahoora> i share the internet for others at home
<raphink> ahoora: then don't ;) and that's ok
<boo> oh
<raphink> ahoora: adopt a good passwd policy, don't open weak server
<boo> woot it worked
<raphink> servers
<YukiIkyuta> boo: yup!
<desplesda> raphink:  http://pastebin.com/444668
<boo> wtf
<boo> # The Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (Widescreen Theatrical Release)
<boo> domain 8, title 1, program 1, start 0x0000, end 0x1f0a   # Introduction
<boo> the file is a LOTR menu file?
<boo> ....
<YukiIkyuta> It's an example menu file, I suppose.
<ahoora> raphink if i want to install a firewall what do you recommend?
<desplesda> ahoora:  i quite like firestarter, but that's just me
<raphink> ahoora: I recomment getting a router dedicated to it ;)
<raphink> why do you need this lib desplesda ?
<ahoora> desplesda i installed firestarter but it destroyed my internal network :|
<ahoora> so i removed it
<oskude> ahoora, destroyed ?
<desplesda> raphink:  i want to play around with ogre3d's support for the ode physics lib?
<ahoora> i mean i couldn't share the internet for others at home
<Locke> how do i install a theme for IceWM?
<mapleba1> greetings. (love 5.10, but couple of questions) -- trying to vpn connect via vpnc, but it's prompting for IPSec ID and secret...values I haven't needed before (as far as I know). Are there standard values for these or assigned at the cisco vpn gateway level?
<boo> on http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/dvd/  there are 3 dvdnavs, how do i know which one to get.
<raphink> desplesda: it seems there's a pb with this package. report this bug and if you want to install it, try to build it
<oskude> ahoora, maybe cause your firewall did what it was supposed to do ?
<liable> ahoora: try shorewall, theres good docs for nat on there site.
<desplesda> raphink:  pb standing for package bug, yes?
<raphink> desplesda: yes
<desplesda> raphink:  thanks :)
<ahoora> okude of course it did but i didn't know how to configure it too lol
<Locke> does anyone know how to install a theme for IceWM?
<ahoora> thank luable
<raphink> desplesda: do you have more output after these lines?
<liable> heh, that gives my nick a hawiian feel :)
<desplesda> raphink:  no, that's all i get
<raphink> hmm then maybe no ...
<ahoora> i got one more(may be funny) question : is learning linux depends on the knowledge about C programming?
<desplesda> ahoora:  absolutely not
<YukiIkyuta> ahoora: no.
<oskude> ahoora, nope
<brice_> yes
<oskude> lol
<intelikey> no
<brice_> :)
<desplesda> lol
<YukiIkyuta> ahoora: but *it* can help.
<raphink> desplesda: can you try dpkg --configure -a ?
<YukiIkyuta> it *can*, even!
<raphink> ahoora: no
<boo> !cvs
<ubotu> well, cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<YukiIkyuta> !svn
<desplesda> no output, returns 0
<ubotu> rumour has it, svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<YukiIkyuta> w00t.
<liable> bah, crap, there is absolutely no need to know C to admin linux.
<ahoora> so the only thing i need is to open a linux book and start right?
<raphink> desplesda: no crash?
<desplesda> no crash
<boo> If i am downloading dvdnav from here http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/dvd/libdvdnav2/ is it usual practice to download all the files individually? and how do i know which dvdnav to get
<desplesda> ahoora:  yes, but it helps if it's a recent book
<oskude> ahoora, and learn about partitions and MBR...
<ahoora> so could you plz introduce me a good source?
<raphink> boo: why do you download dvdnav ? can't you just install it ?
<raphink> ahoora: never used a linux book ;)
<ahoora> raphink so how did you learn linux ? lol
<boo> i dont know if i have it?
<oskude> ahoora, sry, i allso tried to find a good "newbie" intro to partitions... im making one, but im so lazy :)
<raphink> ahoora: by practicing, and with the help of others
<boo> ok SPM says libdvdnav4 is installed
<raphink> and with google ;)
<desplesda> ahoora:  most of us just learned by playing with it until we were comfortable with it
<intelikey> ahoora 'man man'
<raphink> ahoora: you can learn a lot from tutorials on the internet
<raphink> boo: did you try to apt-cache search dvdnav ?
<boo> uhhhhh
<bunnynhb> Is Ubuntu creating an addon CD? I could use one instead of downloading dependancies upon dependancies using microsoft OS.
<boo> way over my head lol
<raphink> boo: do you know synaptic ?
<anavim> I uninstalled gdm because I'm using fluxbox and don't need it, and all my virtual terminals are now gone. Trying to invoke getty from cli doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<boo> sorta
<boo> the box is green in packman (pack man is what its called right)
<raphink> boo: then see if you can find dvdnav on it
<syok> hentai
<YukiIkyuta> syok: agreeably!
<desplesda> syok:  indeed
<boo> what does that mean
<ahoora> yeah i know i learnt dos and windows like that but those two were easy :|
<YukiIkyuta> I wonder ...
<YukiIkyuta> !henta
<ubotu> YukiIkyuta: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<YukiIkyuta> !hentai
<ubotu> YukiIkyuta: Are you smoking crack?
<YukiIkyuta> Damn.
<intelikey> lol  'man woman'  output.   "there is no command line interface for a woman"    :)
<raphink> ahoora: linux is not more difficult at all
<syok> yoyo
<Locke> what is a bittorent client?
<boo> legal kazaa =/
<oskude> ahoora, i find this not so "newbie" friendly but if you master this, you can easily master linux :) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/
<anavim> intelikey, that's not what I get when I type "man woman"  :P
<ahoora> raphink but it seems like an ocean
<syok> close
<intelikey> anavim different distro
<ahoora> thanks oskude
<syok> -close
<desplesda> Locke:  a bittorrent client is a program that downloads files using the bittorrent protocol
<boo> YukiIkyuta, or raphink, all i know is that libdvdnav4 is green in packman.
<Locke> desplesda: yes... i know...
<raphink> boo: what is packman?
<ryan_> great
<Locke> desplesda: what is a GOOD client
<boo> synaptic package manger
<jkgljsd> ! raid
<ubotu> hmm... raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<boo> i thought it was called packman
<raphink> ah ok
<bunnynhb> Could someone build a kde compressed file so I could get just one file instead of many small ones at 56k.
<desplesda> Locke:  oh lol, you said 'what is a bittorrent client', not 'what is a good bittorrent client' :P
<ryan_> Yuki, how do I uninstall something?
<raphink> well then it's installed I guess boo
<raphink> boo: its called synaptic
<boo> oh
<boo> :P
<Locke> the default bittorrent client SUCKS, i need a better one
<raphink> boo: pacman is the archlinux package manager
<jkgljsd> ! repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<boo> i try opening a video_ts.vob file, but nothing happens.
<anavim> bunnynhb, the files coming from synaptic are compressed already
<desplesda> boo: if you want to watch dvds, then you should open it with a media player (i use totem)
<boo> yes thats what im using
<boo> when i open videots.vob with totem, the screen is black
<desplesda> no, don't do that, go to Movie > Play Disc
<boo> this is a mounted disk
<Geeek> can anybody help me installing ubuntu?
<boo> not a physical disk
<anavim> intelikey, reminds me of the "make love" joke on cli
<boo> what do you need help with Geeek
<bunnynhb> anavim: I'm having problems finding out what all I need and at 56k withmany files it get's tedious.  I need justone file.
<intelikey> :(
<intelikey> :)
<oskude> Geeek, are you doing a dualboot setup ?
<boo> oh
<Geeek> asku, i need to do that
<boo> nvm it works :o
<Geeek> i'm installing on a pc working with xp
<Geeek> i have 3 partitions
<boo> geeek i just installed ubuntu, and it did a dual boot automatically
<oskude> Geeek, maste this http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/intro.html (sry, dont know easier way, yet)
<oskude> *master
<anavim> bunnynhb, if there are lots of dependencies needed to install, you won't be able to skip them
<Geeek> i already have 3 partions: 1. xp 2. swap 3. for linux
<bunnynhb> anavim: I was just hoping someone could put all of them into one easy downloadable fiole.
<bunnynhb> file.
<boo> Ok next challenge....TV out with my x700 pro
<anavim> bunnynhb, ah
<intelikey> geeek just install normal and when it prompts about partitions choose manuel partitioning and select the partition you have made for linux, remove it. make a new one ext3, use as / , and select format.  badabing.
<bunnynhb> anavim: I aamdownloading in microsoft OS and amattempting to get Linux on the net to use apt-get.
<anavim> bunnynhb, your best best, imho, is to leave it overnight while it downloads and installs.. I've had to do similar things downloading oracle 9i (300MB) over 56k modem  :D
<grayman> !essential
<ubotu> grayman: I give up, what is it?
<grayman> bah
<rapha> Hi
<bunnynhb> anavim: I am downloading in microsoft OS.
<rapha> Can somebody help me configure Samba?
<grayman> erm
<grayman> what was the command to install essentials?
<rapha> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<intelikey> geeek only thing you need to know is which partition it is and read all that the installer puts on the screen.....  peace of cake.
<grayman> thanks
<anavim> bunnynhb, you've tried cygwin?
<oskude_> and to know that "C:\" is NOT a partition ;)
<boo> lol
<boo> !tvout
<ubotu> boo: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<bunnynhb> anavim: I need to get my smartmodem working in Linux to use apt-get. It's the  only modem that works where I'm at.
<bunnynhb> anavim: cygwin?
<rapha> I can't get a Samba share set-up that Windows can connect to as a specific user
<anavim> bunnynhb, cygwin makes life on windows easier
<rapha> Only thing that works is guest/guest
<T80U> hey
<bunnynhb> anavim: What is cygwin?
<eViL_> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu comes with drivers for the Intel Pro Wireless 2200 BG or where I can find a hardware compatibility list ?
<Juhaz> it does
<anavim> bunnynhb, it's a linux-like environment for windows, http://www.cygwin.com/
<eViL_> cygwin is a linux implementation in windows
<eViL_> is ubuntu fast ?
<Juhaz> cygwin is definitely not a linux implementation in any sense of the word
<intelikey> it's dosemu in reverse...
<bunnynhb> anavim: I want Linux seperate.
<oskude_> eViL_, define "fast" :)
<anavim> Juhaz, that's what the very start of cygwin.com describes it as
<eViL_> sory, it was the first thing it came to my head
<eViL_> fast...
<eViL_> how long it takes to boot ?
<boo> For anyone who can help, I have a ati x700 card with svideo out. i had svideo working on windows. where would i set up tv out in ubuntu
<Juhaz> anavim, I wasn't referring you your comment, but eViL_'s, "linux-like" is quite different than "linux implementation"
<anavim> Juhaz, oh, whoops you were replying to eViL_
<eViL_> i have an AtiRadeon Mobility 9700
<Mabus06> How come when I play Diablo 3 on ubuntu the sound is incredibly choppy? Is there something I could do that would be a likely fix?
<oskude_> boo, check ubuntuforums.org (i ve seen threads, but not read them:)
<T80U> Im having problems setting up SQL i keep getting this error #1045 - Access denied for user: 'user@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<boo> eViL_, it takes longer for me to enter my password than it does to boot
<bunnynhb> There is a Diablo 3?
<oskude_> boo, i remember having an "ati button" in my menu after installing fglrx drivers
<Mabus06> Uh.....
<ryan_> he meant 2 I'm sure
<T80U> does anyone know anything about that error?
<Mabus06> How come when I play Doom 3 on ubuntu the sound is incredibly choppy? Is there something I could do that would be a likely fix?
<eViL_> nice... i'll try ubuntu...
<oskude_> boo, and there was something to activate tvout... i use radeon now...
<ryan_> or that
<mustard5> Mabus06, you on Cedega?
<Mabus06> No, I'm tired.. lol ryan_ , bungle
<Mabus06> bunnynhb, i mean
<mustard5> Mabus06, ah ok
<Mabus06> No this is a linux port
<eViL_> and does Kubuntu already come with Kde 3.5 ?
<oskude_> T80U, as it sais, access denied...
<Mabus06> It's a linux version of the game, works just fine for the video (even with my low grade video card)
<boo> do you have a sound card?
<Mabus06> but the audio sounds very.... "robotic"
<Mabus06> Yes I do
<Mabus06> Soundblaster Live 5.1
<oskude_> wtf, brb
<T80U> anyone at all?
<T80U> ow come when I play Doom 3 on ubuntu the sound is incredibly choppy? Is there something I could do that would be a likely fix
<T80U> oops
<T80U> my bad
<Mabus06> heh
<Mabus06> same problem? :D
<T80U> me = noob
<T80U> lol
<boo> i bet im noober than you
<T80U> i cant even get SQL working on Ubuntu....
<boo> i dont know what sql is
<mustard5> T80U, its not the first time I have seen that question asked :)
<T80U> keeps saying #1045 - Access denied for user: 'user@localhost' (Using password: NO
<anavim> boo, structured query language (database)
<Mabus06> So anyone with any ideas as to why Doom 3 would have such choppy sound?
<Mabus06> Like ridiculously choppy, even though the video works fine.
<mustard5> T80U, when I had that problem I found some answers via google
<eViL_> -------> Does Kubuntu come with KDE 3.5 already ?
<Mabus06> And I have a relatively good sound card. (better than my video card)
<Geeek> can anybody help me installing ubuntu?
<crimsun> Mabus06: using plughw:0 ?
<Jube> hey... I got a real stupid questoin here, but could someone please lend me a hand?
<bunnynhb> anavim: If Ubuntu shows my modem installed, is it really installed?  I've had problems with other linux OSs.
<oskude_> wtf, oskude is here ? i logged out with it ?!?!
<anavim> bunnynhb, I haven't used a modem on ubuntu, sorry
<boo> :O HAX
<T80U> yeah - i tried seraching and found that mysql -u root -p
<Mabus06> crimsun, no idea
<Mabus06> Jube, never ask to ask questions. Ask questions.
<T80U> but it dosent seem to work : |
<intelikey> bunnynhb have you ran wvdialconf ?
<onispawn> Mabus06: there was a post in the forum about that said something about running the command `doom3 +set s_device oss` to play
<Jube> lol
<oskude_> well, gotta wait until it timeouts...swt
<Mabus06> onispawn, thank you very much, I will try that after crimsun says whatever he was gonna say
<anavim> Mabus06, reminds me of Carmack talking about how they now had spare cpu cycles so they would use it all on 3d surround sound... maybe related to your problem
<Jube> I just got ubuntu yesterday in the mail. Where do i find the terminal/command line?
<oskude_> juhuu^^
<Mabus06> what, anavim ?
<bunnynhb> anavim: I understand.  The help files online saysall I have to do is install 2 files and it's installed.
<mustard5> oskude, if you you know the password you can reclaim it with ghost command I think
<mustard5> nevermind :)
<anavim> Mabus06, your CPU meets requirements for doom3?
<Tidus> hooray for laptop taking about 10 minutes to boot
<Mabus06> 2.8ghz? Didn't check but probably.
<T80U> what graphics card are you using? (im just curious)
<anavim> Mabus06, ok, probably not then
<Geeek> osku can help one sec?
<oskude> Geeek, sure, if i can
<Mabus06> An onboard intel something... not very good. But the video works just fine.
<Tidus> onboard intel anythings usually won't run doom3 worth anything
<T80U> cool
<Geeek> osku i have doubt whem i have to choose where install linux
<Mabus06> Runs it just fine Tidus
<T80U> argh i wish SQL would work
<Tidus> Mabus06: then again, i wouldn't know... i have a nvidia GF4 Ti4200
<Mabus06> Except for the sound. If it was gonna be choppy you'd think the video would be choppy.
<WildPenguin> Jube, Applications -> accessories -> terminal - in gnome, or you can use ctrl+alt + (1-6) with ctrl + alt + 7 to get back to X
<Geeek> osku i have many options (mount...etc) and not sure about what to do
<bunnynhb> intelikey: I'm not in Linux.
<onispawn> Mabus06: try that command I gave you. it fixed my sound issue I had for quake 4
<oskude> Geeek, did you do backup of your data ?
<Jube> thanks WildPenguin
<Geeek> osku, i come from win xp so i don't know
<Geeek> osku, i need to back up all?
<Mabus06> I will onispawn, I was just listening to what people had to suggest while my query was still fresh.
<Geeek> osku, i have 22 giga used
<oskude> Geeek, when ever you mess with partitions, i would do backup
<intelikey> Geeek  alt+f2   and run 'fdisk -l '  it will list the partitions and their fs types
<bunnynhb> intelikey: I have to download files in microsoft os and reboot into linux.
<oskude> Geeek, well, backup is not so common on desktop users...
<Geeek> intelikey, i already have the swap and linux ready partitions
<Geeek> osku, how can i backup, i mean the fastest solution?
<oskude> Geeek, the minimal partitions for linux is, a "/" partition and a "swap" partition
<intelikey> geeek yes i was telling you how to idintify them, from within the installer of ubuntu
<intelikey> oskude swap is not mandatory
<bunnynhb> intelikey: If Ubuntu shows my modem installed, is it really installed?  I've had problems with other linux OSs.
<intelikey> minimal is /
<oskude> Geeek, i use partimage with my rescuecd to backup partitions on another partitions, and save them all over my PCs, :)
<oskude> intelikey, well, i wouldnt advice a newbie to install without swap...
<Geeek> but i already have swap partition
<intelikey> bunnynhb if you are asking if ubuntu is better than other linux distros, the answer is NO.   is it the latest release of most things, YES.
<Nomikos> anyone know how to decompress .bin files? just downloaded an installer in that format
<oskude> Geeek, swap is ok :)
<Nomikos> preferably via the commandline
<ryan_> can someone tell me what the multiverse repository URL is?
<Nomikos> suggestions on java virtual machine under Ubuntu welcome as well
<anavim> Nomikos, try executing it
<onispawn> Nomikos: you can execute .bin files
<oskude> Geeek, the you only need a "/" partition (ubuntu standard is ext3 format)
<anavim> Nomikos, chmod +x foo.bin; ./foo.bin
<intelikey> bunnynhb is there hardware that ubuntu doesn't know how to setup, YES unfortunatly there is.
<Nomikos> who knew
<Nomikos> thanks
<Geeek> is that all i need to know?
<anavim> Nomikos, yw
<intelikey> !java
<Geeek> what about the /mount options and so on?
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<oskude> Geeek, erm... no :)
<Tidus> !tell Nomikos about java
<oskude> Geeek, if you woulnt do a dualboot, it would be easier than windows, just let all auto...
<ryan_> uboto I tried to do what that says but I get an error when I try to add java-package
<intelikey> Geeek the defaults for / will be fine.
<oskude> now you "have" to know http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/index.html
<oskude> when it comes to "my windows wont start" :)
<oskude> Geeek, but as intelikey said, the default for "/" will do
<Mabus06> okay, update to the doom3 situation... tried with the command I was given but I got this error
<Mabus06> idAudioHardwareALSA::Write: 4096 frames overflowed and dropped
<Mabus06> many times in the terminal after I closed the game
<Geeek> ok i see the website
<Mabus06> But I thought it was supposed to make me use the OSS rather than ALSA?
<boo> ok i was trying to use svideo out for my ati x700, and i searched ubuntuforms.org and i cant find anything
<boo> any help?
<oskude> boo, which dirvers have you installed ?
<oskude> *drivers
<boo> i dont think ive installed any drivers
<Mabus06> ubotu, tell Jube about rootsudo
<T80U> how does one setup MYSQL?
<yasmina> hi
<T80U> i keep getting access denied
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<oskude> what does it say as driver in "/etc/X11/xorg,conf" ?
<T80U> even when i just reinstall it
<yasmina> I've got a problem with abiword on xfce
<Mabus06> intelikey, what are you doing? lol
<yasmina> it started printing 'test field text ($number updates)' without stopping
<oskude> T80U, have you tried "mysql -u root -p" ?
<T80U> yeah
<T80U> i did that
<intelikey> Mabus06 ?
<T80U> and it still comes up with this error 1045 access denied using password yes
<oskude> T80U, did you have the right password (dunno whats default:)
<yasmina> I'm wondering if 1) this is a known bug; 2) there is an abiword cache somwhere where I can get the file before killing the app
<T80U> uhh i think so
<Mabus06> oskude, when I closed down doom 3 (still had choppy sound) in the terminal it was having ALSA errors, implying OSS wasn't being used.
<T80U> i even tried just putting in nothing
<T80U> still dosent work
<yasmina> anyone?
<Mabus06> intelikey, I did a query to ubotu to tell someone about rootsudo... why did you say !root ?
<boo> under driver it says ati
<boo> line 66
<intelikey> checking the infonode
<T80U> do you have any more ideas oskude?
<oskude> boo, i doubt that the "ati" driver handles svideo out...
<boo> are there vid. drivers for linux? i had omega drivers for windows
<oskude> T80U, sec, ill install it too :)
<oskude> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<T80U> yay, thanks champ
<oskude> boo, there should be info on how to install the official ati drivers, and i remember seeing an ati button in menu after that (there was videout settings in there)
<intelikey> hmmm gota work on a heater, bbl
<oskude> T80U, hmm, i get in with "mysql -u root -p" and just pressing enter... hmm
<T80U> yeah, for me it saying #1045 - Access denied for user: 'user@localhost' (Using password: NO
<oskude> T80U, is this your first install of mysql-server ?
<T80U> no
<T80U> i think its the 3rd or 4th
<T80U> been trying to get it working since this morning...
<oskude> T80U, ok i just wanted to know if you have some data in db you dont wanna loose
<ryan_> Anybody not busy that can help me figure out why I can't get java-package to install?
<T80U> nah lol
<T80U> it can get wiped
<oskude> try "sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server" and installing again
<T80U> thanks
<T80U> okay
<oskude> T80U, "--purge" means it should remove all configurations
<T80U> cheers
<oskude> T80U, works ?
<ryan_> Ok can anyone tell me what this means then?  --->  E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<T80U> its come up with a blue boxy thing that says
<oskude> T80U, yup, remove all databases :)
<T80U> should i remove all swl trees
<T80U> oaky thanks
<T80U> try and reinstall oskude?
<Mabus06> Can anyone help me here, please?? My Doom 3 has choppy sound. Someone suggested a command that is supposed to use OSS instead of ALSA, but it didn't work as when I closed it I saw many ALSA errors in the terminal I executed doom 3 from. Please does anyone either know how to execute doom 3 using OSS, or another suggestion?
<oskude> T80U, yup, now install it again
<T80U> mabus06 - try looking at cache megs in the base config
<T80U> cool
<T80U> okay
<T80U> oskude - it seems to be done
<oskude> T80U, nice
<T80U> try that command again?
<rapha> Does nobody here know how to configure Samba?
<oskude> T80U, yup. try login now
<onispawn> Mabus06: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85560&highlight=doom+sound
<Mabus06> T80U, cache megs in base config? What?
<T80U> yes it works!
<T80U> thank you oskude!
<ryan_> oskude, can you help me now?
<oskude> T80U, juhuu, your welcome
<oskude> ryan_, whats up ?
<T80U> thanks champ
<ryan_> ok
<oskude> in NO champ :)
<oskude> *im
<ryan_> when I type this ->
<ryan_> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<oskude> just a passioned linux user :)
<Mabus06> onispawn, how do I change to OSS though? Your command seemed to not work, and I don't know of a "doom config"
<T80U> mabus06 - i remember something about cache_megs? in the base config
<ryan_> i get this  >
<ryan_> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ryan_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ryan_> is only available from another source
<ryan_> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<T80U> it should be in base mabus06
<oskude> !binpaste
<ubotu> oskude: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<oskude> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Hobbsee> !tell ryan_ about java
<oskude> ryan_, sec, ill look to it
<ryan_> yes yes i know
<ryan_> It almost seems like I don't have a multiverse repository enabled but I enabled it
<kane_> Is there a way to use a remote desktop under ubuntu /without/ a user already being logged in? It seems the vncd refuses connections then, and i can't find anything in the help pages that tell me how to change this
<T80U> thanks again oskude
<huhmz> kane_: NX
<oskude> ryan_, its in in multiverse http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=j2re1.4&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<oskude> read
<oskude> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<kane_> huhmz: what's 'NX'?
<kane_> an application? a file? a webpage? a way to tell me to sod off? ;)
<oskude> ryan_, do "sudo apt-get update" in terminal
<ryan_> awesome
<Seveas> !tell kane_ about freenx
<quitte> whats the name of unstable now?
<huhmz> kane_: it's a remote desktop technology, you search the ubuntu forums, there is a apt repo in there somewhere
<eliphas_> hello
<ryan_> ok i did apt-get update
<kane_> huhmz: ok.. this means the standard vnc configuration can not be made to do it i take it
<ryan_> k
<huhmz> kane_: i don't know, i never use vnc, NX is superior in every way
<kane_> seveas: reading now, ta
<oskude> ryan_, does "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4" work now?
<ryan_> no, let me try this pastebin thing out
<oskude> ryan_, roger, post the link then here
<oskude> ryan_, and post your /etc/apt/source.list file too
<ryan_> yeah did that
<ryan_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/444701
<oskude> ryan_, roger, sec
<intelikey> ryan_ version ?
<oskude> ryan_, ok, your missing the "multiverse" reposity
<ryan_> that's what I figured but I read the wiki on it
<eliphas_> I have an issue with firefox i can't browse the net
<eliphas_> when i ping demon.net or any other location it works fine
<eliphas_> but not thru firefox
<oskude> ryan_, you allready have two lines with "multiverse" in it, just uncomment them, "sudo apt-get update" and now you should be able to install
<ryan_> ok let me try this
<oskude> ryan_, wait
<kane_> eliphas_ a ping is not quite the same as an http request. when you do 'telnet www.google.com 80' does that work for you?
<oskude> ryan_, theres backport in it, i wouldnt advice to use it...
<ryan_> yeah i took those out
<ryan_> after someone advised
<eliphas_> kane erf no i got a trying 1.0.0.0
<kane_> eliphas_: you're not getting out through port 80 -- perhaps behind a proxy?
<kane_> well, 'through'.. you get the drift
<oskude> ryan_, so you dont have "backports" in any uncommented line ?
<eliphas_> kane no here I am on my laptop and it is fine as you can tell but the new pc next to me isn't getting nowhere
<ryan_> nope
<Sonderblade> how do you make it so ubuntu automatically mounts floppies?
<oskude> ryan_, ok, now you can "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4"
<kane_> eliphas_ hmm, that /is/ weird.. and hwen you ping any outside url, it pings the right IP, correct?
<Firen> i want reinstall my second os and probably mbr will be overwrite, so i'm asking how to change(fix) mbr to ubuntu mbr with grub after intalation?
<ryan_> same error msg
<ryan_> but i uncommented the multiverse lines
<ryan_> so i really do not understand why
<oskude> ryan_, did you apt-get updgrade (did you get errors with that)?
<oskude> hups
<oskude> NO
<ryan_> let me see if any errors
<oskude> ryan_, apt-get update
<oskude> ryan_, the complete command is "sudo apt-get update"
<ryan_> yeah i know, no errors either time i tried that
<eliphas_> kane yep
<eliphas_>  weird
<oskude> ryan_, ok, could you post your current sources.list
<eliphas_> if I ping google it is ok
<eliphas_> etc...
<EvilPaddy> anyone know the Keystroke for the Euro symbol??
<ryan_> ok one sec
<intelikey> Sonderblade you can use supermount if it is installed, by adding this line to your /etc/fstab 'none /media/floppy supermount dev=/dev/fd0,fs=auto,rw,--,,sync,umask=0 0 0 '  that is one way.
<eliphas_> EvilPaddy try alt-gr 4
<oskude> EvilPaddy, on german keyboard its [altctrl] +[e] 
<kane_> eliphas_: then i'm a bit stumped.. i'm not getting why 'telnet google.com 80' would give you another IP then
<mcphail> eliphas_: kane_: a few people have asked about this on this channel before. The issue was usually resolved by changing the order of DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<mcphail> (don't ask me why...)
<ryan_> Oskude, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/444710
<kane_> mcphail: that sounds reasonable if both telnet /and/ ping would get it wrong.. but hey, it's worth a shot
<eliphas_> mcpahail ok I look at the issue
<eliphas_> mcphail ok I look at the issue
<mcphail> kane_: no - ping always worked
<kane_> mcphail: that's Weird (with a capital W) ;)
<oskude> ryan_, hmm, strange... looks good ...
<mcphail> as i said, don't ask me why!
<intelikey> hmmm does ub not have supermount ?
<ryan_> i just realized that my backport is still uncommented though
<eliphas_> lol worth to get a haggis at lunch time if it works
<oskude> ryan_, yup :)
<EvilPaddy> eliphas_, Cheers, that works
<topyli> intelikey: no, but it does mount stuff automatically
<topyli> intelikey: supermount is pretty much mandrake's own hobby
<oskude> ryan_, change that "breezy-backports" to "breezy" on both lines
<intelikey> topyli hal ?
<ryan_> ok
<intelikey> hotplug ?
<eliphas_> :) At least I helped someone in my disarray
<eliphas_> :)
<oskude> ryan_, mines look like this "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe main restricted multiverse"
<topyli> intelikey: gnome-volume-manager. i guess it works though hal magic in its innyrds
<Mabus06> Can anyone help me to start doom3 using OSS? I've tried a few things but I sort of need to explain a few details, but let me know if you're willing to help please. Help would be appreciated!
<ryan_> i'll add that and see if it helps
<intelikey> but that doesn't work in console topyli
<boo> hey oskude
<crimsun> Mabus06: doesn't doom3 support ALSA natively?
<Kimppa> Umm. Hi. Something weird just happened to me. I had around 150 mb free space on hda1, so I moved a 1,1 GB file to hda2, however, the when I run "df -h", the free space on hda1 hasn't increased o_O
<ryan_> hmmmm
<boo> i installed the flgrx drivers...what now
<Kimppa> and yes, I moved the file, not copied
<topyli> intelikey: true. hotplug it is then. or something ;-)
<oskude> ryan_, you can change the "de" to something thats closer to you (de = germany)
<boo> KIMPPA HAXORS STEAL YOUR MEGABYTES
<Sonderblade> what do i need to setup to get backports from drapper into ubuntu?
<crimsun> Kimppa: did you ''sync''?
<Sonderblade> into breezy
<ryan_> i think that i know what's happening
<intelikey> well i'm not going to install ub again just to see.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<oskude> boo, write "fglrx" instead of "ati" in your xorg.conf and reboot xserver
<Fujitsu> Sonderblade: Make sure that you have disabled repos visible, and they should be there as options in repo selection
<ajmitch> Kimppa: the file was most likely still opened by a program - especially if it was a log file
<ryan_> i'm editing it with sudo gedit sources.list
<boo> i did
<ryan_> and it isn't saving what i am doing
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@203-59-88-41.dyn.iinet.net.au *!*@85.98.134.243 *!*@brhs-ced.pwsd76.ab.ca *!*@merrill-50-12.resnet.ucsc.edu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@82-36-231-16.cable.ubr02.perr.blueyonder.co.uk *!tor@* [Tallia] !*@* *!*@cc846502-a.ensch1.ov.home.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.tor.* *!*@85.18* *!*@*.iam.net.ma *!*@*.on.net.mk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb lunitik!*@* *!*n=ieieexo@86.125.134.* aNiurFuY!*@* *!*@81.21.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81.215.* keikoz!*@* BROKEN_LADDER!*@* syngiun!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-69-227-57-228.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net *!*@tor/* %Cybercool!*@* %trkorecky!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %ProN00b!*@* %andy_!*@* %nubs0r!*@* %NuK!*@*]  by Seveas
<Kimppa> crimsun: nope?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ney!*@*]  by Seveas
<oskude> ryan_, hmm
<Seveas> stupid freenode
<topyli> intelikey: i used mandrake for years. release after release, i ended up disabling supermount. it's a complete dog
<Seveas> bans come back after removing them
<Sonderblade> Fujitsu: disabled repos visible? where do i change that?
<Kimppa> ajmitch: it was a .zip file, but it shouldn't be opened anywhere...
<oskude> boo, so wheres the problem ?
<boo> i dont know where to get tv out?
<Sonderblade> Fujitsu: and why is backports disabled? sounds strange
<eliphas_> well i did cat /etc/resolv.conf and I have only the nameserver 192.168.xx.xx
<intelikey> topyli in 10 it works pretty good.
<eliphas_> and on ly laptop the same
<eliphas_> so well
<eliphas_> Y?
<intelikey> in eariler releases i agree
<oskude> ryan_, try editing with "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" you can paste with shift-ins and alt-x for exit (it asks y for saving)
<Seveas> boo, fireglcontrol
<ldy> Hi all
<topyli> intelikey: oh. i don't think i ever had 10. was with debian by then
<Fujitsu> Sonderblade: In Synaptic, Settings->Repositories->Settings->Show Disabled Software Sources.
<mcphail> eliphas_: change the address to your _actual_ nameserver rather than your router
<james__> hi
<ldy> Anyone can tell me a source for mplayer+w32codecs?
<Fujitsu> You should then see an entry for breezy-backports.
<boo> command not found
<oskude> boo, hmm, i had a "ati button" in bottom of "applications" menu on the gnome-panel...
<topyli> intelikey: urpmi goodness taught me that the debian way is the easy way for adminning a linux box :)
<Sonderblade> Fujitsu: thanks, can you tell me why it is disabled by default?
<james__> www.frontlinetech.blogspot.com
<boo> im not that lucky :P
<mcphail> eliphas_: my belkin router often messes up DNS
<Fujitsu> Sonderblade: Not everybody wants the cutting-edge, possibly unstable software!
<oskude> boo, but could be that it was on hoary with an older ati driver :)
<eliphas_> ok here i have a lynksys
<Sonderblade> Fujitsu: i thought backports was only for bugfixes?
<oskude> boo, and you didnt find anything on ubuntuforums with ati tv-out, or something like that ?
<intelikey> yeah topyli if i had not used 10 i'd totaly agree, but i have 10 and supermount works like an old DOS system.  it doesn't care if floppy is there or not it mounts on each read/write and umounts as soon as it syncs.
<Seveas> Sonderblade, no
<ryan_> oskuda, it seems like it saved it now let me try apt-get again
<boo> nope
<Seveas> that's what -updates and -security are for
<oskude> boo, hmm
<mcphail> eliphas_: yes, but try changing the address in /etc/resolv.conf to your ISP's DNS
<ryan_> no luck... strange
<oskude> ryan_, if you now open the sources.list, are the changes there ?
* intelikey wishes he would just go ahead and order the 9 sarge cd's .......
<eliphas_> ok i will try that thanks
<boo> i guess what im looking for is the equivilant of ati control panel (or the advanced tab of displays) in windows
<eliphas_> keep you upat eon it
<jamyskis> morning everybody
<Sonderblade> Seveas: are you sure? Cause there was an extremely important bugfix in -backports that i couldn't find in -updates
<ryan_> yes the changes are there
<foolswisdom> i am fairly excited I posted my 1st bounty, https://launchpad.net/bounties/all-linux-for-humans
<Seveas> Sonderblade, maybe the complete update it was in was not suitable for -updates
<oskude> ryan_, post one more time that changed sources.list in pastebin :)
<ryan_> ok
<Seveas> foolswisdom, do not abuse launchpad for such crap
<YukiIkyuta> foolswisdom: x_____x
<foolswisdom> how is that abuse or crap
<oskude> boo, yould be that the "control panel" is not anymore included in fglrx things...
<foolswisdom> my money is good
<ryan_> oh wait a sec.....
<Seveas> it's abuse because it's crap
<ryan_> you told me to change breezy-backports to breezy right?
<oskude> boo, but theres a way to edit the xorg.conf to activate tvout... i think...
<Seveas> this is not something for a bounty but maybe for discussioin on ubuntu-devel
<oskude> ryan_, yup
<ryan_> ok that never got saved let me do that
<oskude> ryan_, roger
<ajmitch> Seveas: mind pasting the bounty details to me in /query ? :)
<olicat> hi all. does anyone know if OpenOffice impress can print out 2 slides per page, with the slides below one another?
<Sonderblade> Seveas: it was this bug: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17562 it is very strange that you shouldn't be able to get it fixed without having to live on the cutting edge
<Seveas> Sonderblade, ah that one :)
<topyli> intelikey: that's how supermount was always supposed to work. seems they finally got it working :)
<ryan_> oskuda you are my hero
<topyli> intelikey: mind you, for some people, on some systems, it always worked well
<Seveas> Sonderblade, afaik there were very good reasons not to put it in -updates, but I forgot them :)
<intelikey> foolswisdom if i had it right now i'd add another $20 to that :)
<ryan_> You have prevented a newbie linux user from throwing his laptop through a window
<intelikey> topyli yeah but until 10 it didn't for me.
<foolswisdom> it really does almost stop me from using ubunutu, maybe I want pay it any time soon... .but I look forward to paying it
<oskude> ryan_, patience is the key to linux ;)
<boo> $ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx
<boo> You probably don't need the control panel unless you are using dual monitors. If you want it add fglrx-control to the above command.    explain?
<YukiIkyuta> boo: run that command.
<ryan_> oskude, do you get the type to be red by typing name then comma?
<Sonderblade> Seveas: the reason sure has to be VERY good, cause that's a freak bug
<YukiIkyuta> Replacing <your-kernel-version> with whatever kernel you're using.
<oskude> ryan_, yes
<boo> i dont know my kernel vers, or where fglrx-control goes
<jamyskis> i thought infinite patience was the key to windows :p
<boo> when i booted, i chose the -10 instead of -9
<YukiIkyuta> boo: okay, one moment; type uname -a
<ryan_> oskude, thanks for the help, wish I would've had it when I started 6 hours ago  :)
<YukiIkyuta> and show me.
<oskude> boo, uname -r = kernel version
<oskude> ryan_, :) your welcome
<boo> do i need the $
<YukiIkyuta> boo: no, that's just showing it's a shell.
<YukiIkyuta> boo: type ``uname -r'' and show us
<boo> wheres does the fglrx-control go
<boo> 2.6.12-10-386
<YukiIkyuta> oh.
<YukiIkyuta> fglrx-control at the end, so;
<boo> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386  thats what i have so far
<YukiIkyuta> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386 fglrx-control
<YukiIkyuta> and xorg-driver-fglrx!
<intelikey> hoary is .10 ?  breezy is .12 ?
<YukiIkyuta> intelikey: hoary is .5, breezy .10
<oskude> YukiIkyuta, he has the driver allready
<YukiIkyuta> oskude: in that case, it won't fail!
<intelikey> no YukiIkyuta kernel not month.
<boo> oops? lol its running now
<oskude> YukiIkyuta, true :)
<boo> ok what command do i do now?
<boo> to open the cp
<YukiIkyuta> boo: try sudo fglrx-control
<boo> ah i found it...fireglcontrol
<_eliphas> mcphail, THANKS I added then the dns of myisp into my resolv.conf and it works
<YukiIkyuta> Ah, it's using fire.
<boo> whoa shit
<oskude> boo, and after gnome-panel restart its propably in the menus
<boo> i clicked tv out and everything went black
<boo> doh
<mcphail> _eliphas: excellent!
<oskude> boo :) mine just changed to 800x600x60hz
<_eliphas> :)
<_eliphas> mcphail,  top man
<boo> OMG it works siiick
<boo> now to see if videos work...they didnt as clone on windows unless i made the tv primary
<boo> wow
<nelposto> hellouu team
<boo> linux owns windows so hard
<oskude> boo, :)
<gsuveg> gnome 2.12.2 come out to breezy ?
<nelposto> i'm having trouble with my network DHCP settings.. anyone able to help?
<boo> you dont hafta play musical monitors to get tv out!
<Fujitsu> nelposto: Fire away!
<jamyskis> what exactly is wrong nelposto?
<nelposto> ta
<nelposto> So, it automagically detects my router as the DNS server
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu: fire the main cannon! Emergency at port side! Run to the aft! SOS!
<nelposto> which is pretty lame
<Fujitsu> nelposto: Your router is obviously telling it to.
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: typically that'll be your DHCP server telling ... yes.
<boo> Is there winrar for linux
<nelposto> because I have to go back and set my normal DNS server every 20 minutes or so, as it re updates it
<YukiIkyuta> boo: that would make no sense. `win' rar? There is a rar program.
<oskude> boo unrar
<boo> :P
<nelposto> yuck boo said the 'W' word
<topyli> boo: no. there's rar, and the package manager works through it
<oskude> boo, apt-cache search unrar
<topyli> boo: specifically, you probably want unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<boo> whats multiverse
<nelposto> well, if I want my router to not tell it the wrong thing.. would that be under the router settings instead?
<jamyskis> nelposto: our network does this too - i simply got around it by including our router, server and isp dns servers in the dns list
<YukiIkyuta> boo: non-free software.
<jamyskis> on the local machine
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: typically!
<boo> yuck pay?
<topyli> boo: it's a ubuntu repository for evil non-free stuff
<boo> whats a repository?
<oskude> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<nelposto> thanks guys, let me have a look
<topyli> boo: no. it's just non-free, as in proprietary, not open source
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: good luck.
<boo> oh
<Mabus06> um can someone help me? I have the brightness on doom 3 set very high. I started in non fullscreen mode, and after I closed it my computer retained the high brightness (*is getting blinded right now*) how can I revert this?
<boo> so i go to synapse and install unrar?
<Sonderblade> i have pmount with the floppy fix 0.9.6-1, but ubuntu still doesn't mount floppies automagically, usb devices and cdroms work though
<oskude> boo, repository is a place where you get those  packages to install
<jamyskis> mabus06: Options/Brightness in the main menu? :-p
<topyli> btw, ubotu doesn't know about easysource
<boo> !ubotu learn easysource
<ubotu> boo: No idea
<oskude> boo, or from console with "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<Mabus06> jamyskis, "main menu"?
<nelposto> Does 'Static Routing' sound like the right section? I can choose 'new destination IP', 'Mask', 'Gateway', 'Metric' ?
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: hmm, not quite. What kind of router do you have?
<Zukero> hello
<boo> so non free instead of free?
<i386> anyone know when Xorg 7.0 is going into dapper?
<Zukero> is there a way to have lib-xine 1.1 on ubuntu ?
<nelposto> Yuki: Netcomm NB5 Wireless doober.. haven't worked out the wireless yet but that's for another day I think
<oskude> boo, dunno, you may choose :)
<Mabus06> um can someone help me? I have the brightness on doom 3 set very high. I started in non fullscreen mode, and after I closed it my computer retained the high brightness (*is getting blinded right now*) how can I revert this?
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: typically, your router will pass on the DNS settings that it's received from the WAN. Are you sure it's set up correctly, intrinsically?
<oskude> boo, i would try free first...
<topyli> boo: you could get by with the free version, but some new rar archives may be packaged in an extra-evil new format
<Mabus06> If you mean turn down the brightness in doom3... that's not even close to solving the problem if you read what I said.
<YukiIkyuta> Zukero: try ``sudo apt-get install libxine1c2'' at a command line.
<boo> hmm its unstalled...now what?
<nelposto> Yuki.. I don't know much about the setup.. but in Windows it works fine dynamically
<nelposto> I tried setting up the Static settings
<jamyskis> Mabus06: So the problem is that the brightness stays up when you quit the game?
<oskude> boo, unrar <file>
<nelposto> (I have a static IP).. but I kept getting a connection refused error, or similar
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: hmm, weird. can you show us what's in /etc/resolv.conf
<YukiIkyuta> ?*
<Mabus06> yes jamyskis ... well only after playing it in non fullscreen mode
<boo> is there a shell like thing? double click and it opens a rar window
<YukiIkyuta> Should only be 3 lines or so in there.
<YukiIkyuta> boo: almost certainly not.
<boo> yuck
<topyli> boo: you can just click away
<nelposto> Just copy/paste?
<YukiIkyuta> Learn the command line, come on!
<Mabus06> jamyskis, but I tried opening it in fullscreen mode and closing it again but that didn't work (works often in windoze)
<topyli> boo: the gnome arcive manager will find unrar and use it
<oskude> console rulez :)
<Zukero> /topic #
<boo> im a cal-i gamer not a typer :)
<Zukero> sorry
<boo> unless the commands are WASD or R i am not good at typing them
<jamyskis> Mabus06: In that case I can't see for the moment as I don't have my Doom 3 in front of me to try and reproduce the problem...sorry
<topyli> boo: you *will* learn the command line sooner or later once you find out how powerful the unix shell is
<nelposto> lol boo
<Mabus06> okay don't tell me in this room of almost 700 ubuntu users nobody knows how to undo the brightness increase doom3 did?
<YukiIkyuta> boo: well, you're going to have to learn them some day!
<oskude> boo, well, for helping its easier to give console commands, rather than describe mouse paths...
<nelposto> Yuki: nameserver 220.233.0.4
<nelposto> Although this gets replaced every so often by the auto detect thing
<oskude> boo, meaning helping in text based irc chat...
<Zukero> YukiIkyuta, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5260
<nelposto> oh, also I'm using the Live cd right now
<topyli> yeah, hard to send screenshot instructions of mouse clicks here
<boo> i heard ntfs drives are read only...any chance of this changing soon?
<YukiIkyuta> Zukero: that makes it sound like everything is fine. Does it specifically request development headers ..?
<YukiIkyuta> boo: hopefulyl! At the moment, readonly it is.
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: ah, I see.. that may have more limited driver support, I don't know.
<Sonderblade> Mabus06: ctrl+alt+backspace should fix it
<topyli> besides, finding the stuff to click from the menus and inside apps usually takes more time than writing one-liners
<Zukero> yeah, i need version 1.1 mini to build some libs for enlightenment 17
<nelposto> le sigh
<boo> because counterstrike is a no go because you need to write to clientregistry.blob file :(  there any way to get around that?
<oskude> !ntfs
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: I doubt that's the problem, however. You could try grabbing the DNS server entries from the router configuration and placing them in resolv.conf yourself?
<YukiIkyuta> Zukero: try installing the package libxine-dev ?
<nelposto> I agree.. but I don't understand what you're asking me to do next?
<Zukero> YukiIkyuta, it is installes allready
<YukiIkyuta> Zukero: weird!
<nelposto> the 220.233... etc value is the one that I keep putting into the network config.. it's the correct DNS address
<Zukero> YukiIkyuta, i even try building xine-lib sources
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: peculiar; typically there are two. Still no lookups?
<Zukero> the only problem is version number
<boo> .....an error occured while extracting files
<boo> fvckpassword
<oskude> boo, :) try non-free
<nelposto> Yuki I don't know how to chec the lookups?
<boo> this is nonfree
<oskude> hups
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: well, a better question is, what problems are you experiencing right now?
<boo> ill try console now
<_eliphas> what was the command to get back the console on right click in gnome?
<topyli> boo: you went straight for non-free! to the stakes, brothers!
<YukiIkyuta> You could try ``dig sairyx.org'' and see what it says.
<nelposto> Yuki it's fine now, and it'll be fine till the ubuntu updates the DNS settings by taking them from the router
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: you should be able to set the DNS server manually!
<mcphail> nelposto: use a static address rather than dhcp
<nelposto> Yeah.. my problem is when I did this, I got some connection refused error
<nelposto> I'll try again just now
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: weird; how are you doing that?
<nelposto> network settings -> properties of eth0
<boo> while im waiting, can someone explain to me what X is?
<YukiIkyuta> And you get connection refused ..? Very weird.
<musik> i get grub error 18!! plz help.......
<YukiIkyuta> boo: X is the graphical interface.
<oskude> boo, an upper case character ? ;)
<YukiIkyuta> Typically you just get a completely text-only console.
<boo> and why is numlock default off :(
<YukiIkyuta> oskude :)!
<musik> i get grub error 18 when i boot windows! plz help!
<oskude> dejavu ?
<YukiIkyuta> I think so. oO
<YukiIkyuta> musik: more information?
<johns^_> no, just someone without google ;)
<boo> ok im using unrar, what do i put under <archive>
<YukiIkyuta> (more information, eg. why are you trying to boot back into Windows!?)
<YukiIkyuta> boo: the name of the archive!
<YukiIkyuta> (the RAR file!)
<boo> oh lol
<topyli> boo: the name of the file
<boo> um, what then for <files...>
<oskude> boo "." or was it "*"
<topyli> you'll get better error messages from console than from the archive manager
<Sonderblade> why do i need root privileges for "mount -t /media/floppy" but not for "mount /media/floppy"?
<oskude> boo, or try emtpy
<boo> :?
<YukiIkyuta> Sonderblade: mount -t /media/floppy isn't a valid command?
<boo> k
<oskude> boo, just "unrar <file>"
<YukiIkyuta> boo: <files...> is whatever you're archiving.
<Sonderblade> YukiIkyuta: i meant mount -t vfat /media/floppy
<YukiIkyuta> Sonderblade: ah.. it's because you're trying to do something which isn't set up as default behaviour.
<boo> oh, so im not archiving anything
<Fujitsu> Yes
<boo> im extacting?
<YukiIkyuta> It's a security practice; the superuser can say what can and cannot be done typically, but only he can do things out of the ordinary.
<topyli> Sonderblade: perhaps because you're using the full command and it is different from what's in fstab
<oskude> boo, didnt "unrar <archive>" work ?
<Fujitsu> It won't be allowing you to mount vfat... Only what is in fstab will be allowed, that is auto. You are not allowed to specify it!
<Sonderblade> topyli: ok so its a bug?
<YukiIkyuta> Sonderblade: no!!!
<topyli> Sonderblade: by no means. it's a very good feature
<azeem> Sonderblade: it is a limitation of GNU/Linux
<topyli> Sonderblade: we don't want users mounting stuff with crazy options by mistake
<YukiIkyuta> azeem: not a limitation at all.
<pc22> what is the workgroup term in linux?
<Sonderblade> but it means i cant automount floppies which are almost always in vfat
<azeem> YukiIkyuta: well, the GNU Hurd people seem to think that, at least
<boo> whoa console is cool
<YukiIkyuta> pc22: there isn't such a close match.
<boo> it says the rar text file and what rar is extracting from
<nelpost0> reAr
<YukiIkyuta> Sonderblade: what's the line fstab for the floppy?
<Sonderblade> YukiIkyuta: /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<topyli> pc22: workgroup is a windows networking term, and it's called "workgroup" in any context
<nelpost0> so the static IP settings didn't work so well
<YukiIkyuta> That should work anyways?
<Fujitsu> Sonderblade: Yes, auto.
<YukiIkyuta> ``auto'' is the filesystem it should be using. Can't you just mount it, and it recognizes it?
<YukiIkyuta> nelpost0: oh?
<Fujitsu> nelpost0: What was wrong?
<boo> fuck password incorrect
<Sonderblade> YukiIkyuta: no, mount cannot autodetect the fs
<boo> does the pass go in brackets?
<nelpost0> well I tried to put in the settings
<oskude> boo, dunno, try
<Fujitsu> Sonderblade: It certainly should!
<nelpost0> is IP address supposed to be my IP on the network... and gateway the address of the DNS ?
<boo> how do i stop something from executing in console
<topyli> Sonderblade: it's a known bug. fixed only in dapper and backports
<boo> i tried STOP but it didnt listen
<YukiIkyuta> nelpost0: no! Gateway is the router.
<Fujitsu> nelpost0: Gateway is for the router!
<Fujitsu> Damn, beat me to it.
<Sonderblade> topyli: i have backports
<YukiIkyuta> XD
<YukiIkyuta> boo: ctrl+c, or open another terminal and kill it.
<nelpost0> oh GENIUS
<nelpost0> ok.. and IP address is the DNS server then?
<nelpost0> or
<musik> my bro needs windows and he's shouting at me!
<Sonderblade> Fujitsu: i have never ever seen mount be able to autodetect vfat
<YukiIkyuta> nelpost0: IP address is *yours*.
<Fujitsu> IP address is yours.
<nelpost0> I name the DNS in the DNS part... that could make sense
<Fujitsu> DNS is DNS.
<YukiIkyuta> Sonderblade: perhaps it's umsdos?
<musik> what more info shud i give?
<YukiIkyuta> nelpost0: XD! ^_^
<boo>  unrar e -p[Pirates0020]  /media/0\ GB\ Disk\ \(hdc1\)/Documents\ and\ Settings/Boo/Desktop/moviez/Pirates\ of\ the\ Caribbean\ .The\ Curse\ of\ the\ Black\ Pearl\(2003\)/Pirates\ of\ the\ Caribbean\ .The\ Curse\ of\ the\ Black\ Pearl\(2003\).part01.rar /home/boo/Desktop/
<boo>    anyone see any problems?
<oskude> musik, shout back :)
<nelpost0> god I'm good at this game
<Sonderblade> YukiIkyuta: dunno. but mount -t vfat works
<Fujitsu> boo, perhaps you shouldn't have so many spaces!
<nelpost0> you should've seen me the other day when I tied my own shoelaces.. grand affair.. ok off to try
<YukiIkyuta> boo: yes.
<oskude> boo, use " in your paths, its way more readable :)
<YukiIkyuta> boo: take away that last argument.
<YukiIkyuta> nelpost0: haha! ^^
<boo> what last argument?
<boo> the /home/boo one?
<YukiIkyuta> boo: the ``/home/boo/Desktop/'' bit.
<topyli> yeah, it will extract to the current directory
<YukiIkyuta> Yup.
<boo> ok, but i dont know why that would fix the PW problem =/
<boo> how do i know the current dir.
<T80U> hey
<oskude> boo, whereami
<nelpost0> zOMG it works.. thanks heaps!
<YukiIkyuta> boo: you're in it. ``pwd'' reveals your current directory.
<Fujitsu> boo: The prompt will tell you, as will typing pwd.
<topyli> boo try "pwd"
<YukiIkyuta> `cd' will get you there.
<T80U> does anyone know how to copy files into the filesystem?
<YukiIkyuta> nelpost0: great!
<Fujitsu> T80U: What do you mean?
<oskude> OHNO, theres no "whereami" :)
<markc> I've managd to install breezy onto an external USB drive but I'm struggling to get it to boot up.. any pointers to docs/howtos available ?
<Fujitsu> T80U, what are you wanting to do?
<topyli> oskude: no. unix only answers to deeper questions like "whoami"
<T80U> i want to copy some files into the var/www/ eg apache so i can access them
<YukiIkyuta> markc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootingFromUSB
<Fujitsu> T80U: You can use the file manager, or the terminal.
<oskude> topyli, aah yeah, that was it, sorry, my memory leaks :)
<T80U> okay thanks Fujitsu
<topyli> oskude: wherami is a newbie question, whoami shows some sage understanding about STUFF
<boo> man im so hungry i havent ate since yesterday morning
<YukiIkyuta> boo: what's the time? xP
<boo> and zaxbys doesnt open for 3 hours
<boo> 501 am
<YukiIkyuta> Wah.
<T80U> Fujitsu where is file manager?
<T80U> im new to Ubuntu sorry
<YukiIkyuta> All I've done is ate and toyed about with my computer.
<Fujitsu> T80U: If you go Places->Computer->File System
<oskude> making a link "whereami" to pwd :P
<T80U> yeah
<T80U> i cant copy the files across
<Fujitsu> It says access denied?
<boo> fuck same problem
<T80U> i dont have the premissions
<T80U> yeah
<Fujitsu> OK.
<YukiIkyuta> boo: what exactly does it say?
<markc> YukiIkyuta> great, thanks, looks like it's not possible
<YukiIkyuta> markc: ouch! ><
<topyli> oskude: overkill, you're chaniging the system. make an alias whereami="pdw" to ~/.bashrc instead :)
<Fujitsu> T80U: Open a terminal, and type 'sudo nautilus'
<T80U> k
<boo> Encrypted file:  CRC failed in Pirates of the Caribbean(2003).CD3.avi (password incorrect ?)
<nelposto> another question.. I'm preparing to partition my harddrive so I can do some dual booting goodness.. My HDD is partitioned into two partitions, both NTFS. I plan to reinstall windows, but there is some amount of data I want to carry over.. short of backing it all up to another source, is it possible for me to convert the hard disk (ie to FAT) and repartition it _without_ destroying the data I want to keep?
<oskude> topyli, dont worry, i know what im doing :)
<Fujitsu> That will get you into a super-privileged file-manager, but be careful what you do, T80U.
<YukiIkyuta> boo: well, then you need to know the password!
<_eliphas> what was the command to get back the console on right click in gnome?
<boo> i have it lol
<topyli> oskude: heh
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: tried PartitionMagic?
<boo>  password:Pirates0020
<T80U> okay thanks
<oskude> !pirates
<ubotu> oskude: What?
<oskude> :)
<T80U> cheers Fujitsu
<YukiIkyuta> boo: well, I don't need to know that, but unless you're misentering it, there's nothing that can be done.
<Fujitsu> OK, T80U.
<boo> does the pw go in brackets?
<YukiIkyuta> (this isn't a limit of Ubuntu, or Linux; it's just the archive you're using)
<nelposto> Yuki that's where i'm about to look ... Just wondering if anyone knew whether it were possible to keep the data and re do partitions
<T80U> BTW what are some good ways to secure  Ubuntu:?
<YukiIkyuta> boo: how are you specifying the password?
<boo> i have -p[pw] 
<YukiIkyuta> boo: no brackets!
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: well, PartitionMagic will keep the data and re do them.
<boo> it says brackets in the documentation!
<boo> it needs to stop lying
<YukiIkyuta> boo: really?!
<topyli> T80U: what exactly are you afraid of? ;-)
<boo>  p[password]    Set password
<lillo> hello
<YukiIkyuta> boo: yes, the brackets are to show you that it's optional!
<oskude> boo, <> and []  are common, any one got a tutorial ? :)
<YukiIkyuta> When those appear, you don't have to specify them.
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> <> means mandatory.
<T80U> lol, i went to Ubuntu cause i thought it would be more secure then windws
<YukiIkyuta> and []  optional.
<Fujitsu> []  means optional.
<boo> lol
<boo> oops =/
<Fujitsu> T80U, it is!
<boo> so i have -pPirates
<Ng> Fujitsu: that's a very bold claim ;)
<lillo> has anyone experimented with vesafb-tng?
<YukiIkyuta> Ng: it's fairly accurate.
<Fujitsu> Ng: Not really.
<T80U> really?
<YukiIkyuta> boo: or just -p, and it'll ask you when you enter the command.
<nelposto> ok Yuki thanks
<Ng> Fujitsu: really :)
<nelposto> and thanks Fuji as well
<YukiIkyuta> T80U: a *lot* more secure.
<Fujitsu> Ng: Really.
<nelposto> Thanks to you all, if you ever in town and need a place to stay ...
<Ng> Fujitsu: have you audited all the code? or are you just repeating the age old mantra that it must be more secure because it's not windows? ;)
<T80U> i hope so >_>
<_eliphas> !wiki
<boo> and is there any docking system for linux? can i dock gaim to the right side of a workspace?
<nelposto> I'm out to investigate.. cheers again
<YukiIkyuta> boo: it depends on your window manager. I'm not sure about GNOME ...
<YukiIkyuta> nelposto: good luck.
<_eliphas> !wiki gnome console
<nelposto> ta
<YukiIkyuta> boo: you can make a window always visible (always on top)
<Ng> Fujitsu: it *can* be more secure, but poor configuration on any OS will leave you open to attack
<T80U> hmmm
<lillo> hey, nobody tried vesafb-tng? I can't believe it...
<boo> well the reason i want docking is so nothing can go under it
<T80U> whats the best way to configure? or to check what services your running?
<YukiIkyuta> Ng: naturally your statement is true. Perhaps if we compare the default configurations, however?
<boo> and is flash supported w/ linux?
<YukiIkyuta> Or the most secure configuration available via the setup process only? (with no additional configuration)
<YukiIkyuta> boo: of course.
<Ng> T80U: by default ubuntu doesn't have any services running that are accessible remotely, so if you don't install any servers then it is pretty well secured by default
<Ng> YukiIkyuta: indeed, in which case Ubuntu does very well :)
<Fujitsu> Ng: Pretty much, yes...
<oskude> T80U, "ps aux" shows the processes currently running
<T80U> cool, thanks oskude
<T80U> and ng
<YukiIkyuta> Well, yes. It's true that Windows can be configured; it just takes a *lot* of effort, and -maintenance-.
<boo> is there an activex control ?
<YukiIkyuta> boo: no.
<oskude> !activex
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, oskude
<oskude> :)
<T80U> im running Apache and SQL do you folks think that im unsecured?
<YukiIkyuta> T80U: no!
<oskude> boo, whats activex ? ;)
<boo> not cool lol
<Ng> T80U: if you have apache and mysql open to the world then yes
<boo> firefox didnt have activex in windows so i guess now
<YukiIkyuta> boo: ActiveX is one of Microsoft's worst ideas.
<Fujitsu> boo: No ActiveX in Linux, fortunately.
<T80U> hmmm, how to i lock them down? thanks for answering my questions oskude, fujitsu, YukiIkyuta and ng
<Ng> boo: no, you can't run activex components in a browser, unless you run Internet Explorer in wine
<oskude> T80U, lock them down ?
<topyli> T80U: if you run services, you have to either configure them to listen to localhost only, or use a firewall
<Fujitsu> Actually, Firefox can do ActiveX in WIne.
<T80U> hmm, okay
<topyli> T80U: unless you actually want them visible
<YukiIkyuta_> Fujitsu, ouch.
<T80U> so how do i get them to be secure i mean
<YukiIkyuta_> T80U, configure each one individually!
<T80U> i dont want people to be able to see my PHPmyadmin lol (shows my noobyness )
<boo> i was running age of empires 2 in wine, and it was running sooooo slow but i have a great gfx card, any reason?
<Fujitsu> AOEII does not work well atm.
<topyli> T80U: installing and configuring firestarter is a good start
<glouph> How comes the gnome desktop gets green sometimes ?
<Hobbsee> boo: tried AOE 1?
<boo> what about age3?
<oskude> T80U, do you have a dsl-router (with firewall) ?
<boo> nope hobb
<glouph> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/1274/capture2qd.png < like this
<T80U> teah
<boo> battlefield 2? that work?
<T80U> yeah* i dont have firestarter
<topyli> T80U: well if you have a hardware firewall that's even better
<boo> and WHY ARE MY DESKTOP ICONS HALF OFF THE SCREEN :(
<T80U> mmm okay
<Kamping_Kaiser> boo: they are scared of you
<oskude> T80U, do you connect to the internet with your linux, or does your dsl-router do this for you ?
<grunt> does anyone have a repo where I could apt-get the ncftp.. does not seem to be avail from default.
<T80U> my router does it for me
<Ng> grunt: it's in universe
<Fujitsu> Goodnight all.
<topyli> boo: dunno, but your all-caps text is half off my sight
<YukiIkyuta> grunt, it's in univers.e
<YukiIkyuta> universe*
<boo> :P
<T80U> but if i am running a webserver wont i have to be the gateway out?
<oskude> T80U, ok, so i assume your router has a firewall, and if you havent opened any port in there, nobody should be able to visit your pc...
<T80U> yeah , im not port forwading till its all setup >: D
<topyli> T80U: well, open the port for your web server
<Ng> grunt: lftp is available by default and is nicer imho :)
<oskude> T80U, ah ok, so you want to server http for the internet, but want all to be secure as possible ?
<grunt> but CPAN module for perl requires ncftp...
<T80U> yeah
<T80U> thats what i wanna do oskude
<T80U> BTW, some folders havent appared on my local host (in the browser) even though they are in www?
<lillo> maybe now someone has come who can help me... I'm having problems installing vesafb-tng under ubuntu breezy
<topyli> T80U: configure apache properly and keep it up to date, open port 80, profit!
<oskude> T80U, then (SCNR!) RTFM :) well, the apache is pretty secure by default, and remember to set good passwords
<lillo> so has anyone got experience with it so he/she can help me?
<T80U> uhh excuse the niave password
<T80U> where do i set the password for apache :X
<topyli> T80U: you don't
<oskude> T80U, well "apache" dont have a password...
<YukiIkyuta> lillo, well, what's happening right now?
<T80U> what about httpdaccess?
<oskude> T80U, but you can set passwords to your folders that are accessable from apache (web browser)
<YukiIkyuta> .htaccess file.
<lillo> YukiIkyuta, I recompiled the kernel after applying the latest vesafb-tng patch from the author's page
<T80U> ahh k cheers
<lillo> problem is, to make it compile with the ubuntu kernel (2.6.12 IIRC) I had to modify the patch
<lillo> it compiled then
<grunt> great.. ncftp now installing.. thx for that universe trick.
<T80U> would you fellahs know why some folders arent showing up on local host, yet ive put them there...?
<lillo> in the kernel config I removed all fb drivers except vesafb
<lillo> to ensure that one was going to be used
<lillo> then recompiled the kernel
<lillo> now on boot it says it can't load vga16fb
<oskude> T80U, rights of the directory, maybe
<T80U> hmm, cheers oskude
<YukiIkyuta> Hm.
<lillo> even if in menu.lst of grub I explicitely put video=vesafb:640x480-32
<lillo> dunno what went wrong
<T80U> it shows apache and phpmy admin, but not aiml or src?? any ideas oskude?
<YukiIkyuta> lillo, ack, I really don't know!
<T80U> i checked permissions there okay
<oskude> T80U, hmm
<lillo> no ideas? Maybe a newer vesafb-tng patch explicitely for ubuntu?
<T80U> lol, looks like i "broke" something
<oskude> T80U, what did you do ?
<YukiIkyuta> Not from what I see..
<lillo> isn't there a kernel source package in the ubuntu repository that holds the vesafb-tng patch already applied?
<T80U> oskude - i just copied some folders for this PHP chatbot
<T80U> and i cant see them when i try to access them in localhost
<YukiIkyuta> lillo, it's possible that the latest version has it applied.
<oskude> T80U, sec, i do a test..
<lillo> I have 2.6.12-9
<T80U> cheers champ
<YukiIkyuta> Package linux-source-2.6.12 (has patches applied already)
<lillo> doesn't seem so... vesafb-tng isn't there
<lillo> at least the patch I downloaded partly applied
<lillo> so it means it wasn't previously applied
<oskude> T80U, i just made a dir "sudo mkdir /var/www/foodir" and i can access it with "http://localhost/foodir/", hmm
<T80U> hmm indeed lol
<YukiIkyuta> Ah..
<T80U> the folders might have been created in windowz?
<T80U> would that affect it?
<oskude> T80U, does the folders have execute rights ?
<YukiIkyuta> lillo, I'm not too sure on that one.
<T80U> uhh, ill check
<oskude> i just made "sudo chmod -x /var/www/foodir/" and i can see them anymore from browser
<oskude> *cant
<T80U> for owner
<T80U> they have execute
<lillo> ok then, I'll reget the whole latest kernel sources and try
<T80U> but not for group r others
<YukiIkyuta> Good luck.
<oskude> T80U, make for all
<lillo> tnx :)
<oskude> T80U, or
<T80U> okay, hmmm i cant seem to i tick the box but it unticks...
<oskude> T80U, change owner/group to "www-data"
<T80U> cheers
<nillas> Hi. I'm trying to get TOR and Privoxy to work, but it seems like I have the same IP as before. I'm not behind any software firewall at the moment but  I have a router.
<refnumzx> i'd like to add all the users on my system to a suplimentary group, how can i do this using a script?
<T80U> damn - no www data..
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, how many do you have?
<nillas> I've installed tor and privoxy via this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95527&highlight=tor
<refnumzx> 200 or so
<T80U> i cant seem to change permissions oskude
<nillas> anyone who have the same problem/ a solution?
<oskude> T80U, "sudo chown www-data:www-data /path/to/your/dir"
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, the only problem is telling the difference between a `user' (human person) and a `user' (according to the system)
<T80U> cheers
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, do you want all the real human users, or just the ones that exist in the system?
<refnumzx> real human users
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, in that case, you'll need a list of their user IDs or usernames.
<refnumzx> even if i could exclude specific users by just writing those in another listthats fine not that many system accounts
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, I'm not aware of any such script which exists, however I could write one.
<T80U> well i typed in /var/www
<T80U> it told me to enter in my pass which i did
<T80U> but its still the same oskude
<refnumzx> i was also trying to find a script that would add aysstem and smb acount users from a csv list in a text file, i have tried with awk but have failed
<oskude> T80U, you should leave "/var/www" to root user, and only change the directories you cant see in /var/www to user www-data
<T80U> oh okay
<T80U> thanks oskude
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, would you like me to write a script to do this?
<refnumzx> that would be really great, if you are willing
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, sure. what format should the list of users to exclude be in? (comma separated, newline separated ...)
<refnumzx> comma
<YukiIkyuta> So just `root,postmaster,' ... etc?
* refnumzx nods.
<YukiIkyuta> Sure.
<T80U> oskude - i changed all the premissions but i still cant see them
<T80U> do i need to allow all groups and others to be able to execute?
<refnumzx> so if we did username,group,password
<oskude> T80U, sec, ill test
<T80U> thanks champ
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, hang on, what script are you wanting here?
<oskude> T80U, hmm, my /var/www/foodir has "drwxr-xr-x  2 www-data www-data" and i can see the file that has "-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        0 2005-12-01 12:22 hello.txt"
<T80U> yeah
<refnumzx> i guess the more valuable would be the one that adds smb and system accounts using the csv i can use that script and the techniues you use to write the other one. if you don't mind.
<T80U> ill give it another go
<T80U> oskude - i had to change the read permissions my bad
<T80U> thanks for all your help
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, ah, okay. I already have a bit of the former one done.
<YukiIkyuta> but I can do them both quite quickly.
<oskude> T80U, yeah, atleast others should have read right if its not "www-data"
<refnumzx> thank you
<refnumzx> smbpasswd has this -s switch that i never got to work properly
<oskude> T80U, files need read, and directories need read&execute for www-data or "others"
<lachesis> hi, I need some serious help to recover from a major system crash : my computer frozed and after i rebooted my file system seems corrupt as it is mounted as read-only... Any idea of what i need to do to fix it ?
<YukiIkyuta> Hmm.
<T80U> ahh cool okay
<conn> hi, when I play a file with mplayer -vo xv, it plays fast but the aspect ratio is messed up, there's a black border at the bottom of the video.. does anyone know how to fix?
<refnumzx> because i want to tell smbpasswd to accept passwords from the commandline
<T80U> now the phpscript fails - access denied ...
<refnumzx> er..the flatflile rather
<kvantti> hi! does anyone know of a functional apt-get source for libdvdcss2?
<oskude> T80U, script files need execute rightrs for "others" (or www-data)
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, it seems to work this way;
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, OLDPASS\nNEWPASS\nCONFPASS\n
<YukiIkyuta> (ie. smbpasswd -s)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kvantti: use seveas's apt repository
<lachesis> kvantti, from the wiki : sudo apt-get install libdvdread3;
<lachesis> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<T80U> okay - ill have to enable write righs and see if that works oskude
<refnumzx> i am sure this is simple for you but i tried and you wouldn't believe the results i got hehehh
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, oh?
<kvantti> Kamping_Kaiser what should i add to sources.list for that repo?
<kvantti> lachesis i am unable to play encrypted dvd even with that library installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> kvantti deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ Breezy-seveas Breezy-extras
<refnumzx> when i tried to add the users using useradd and -g etc, the flatfile gave me the passwords as the usernames and groups as the passwords and all sorts stuff, as well as smbpasswd completely failing to add the user at all
<YukiIkyuta> !
<ubotu> YukiIkyuta: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<YukiIkyuta> Eek!
<YukiIkyuta> Oops.
* xota saluda!
<francoisgez2002_> ~vient
<kvantti> kamping_kaiser i added exactly that but apt-get update does not comply with that repo..
<Kamping_Kaiser> kvantti: what does it say?
<lachesis> hmm, is it normal to have an empty /boot directory on breezy ?
<kvantti> kamping_kaiser couldn't stat source package
<kvantti> kamping_kaiser should the source repo be added too?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kvantti: can paste to flood?
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. you can, but i donnt think it's required
<kvantti> kamping_kaiser running terminal, no way to copy
<oskude> T80U, brb. afk 2min...
<Kamping_Kaiser> kvantti: ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you added the line, ran apt-get update, then it wouldnt download?
<kvantti> kamping_kaiser anyway the repo seems to be unfunctional by the looks of the error..will do some more searching
<Kamping_Kaiser> kvantti: sounds like it, but it's usualy there :|
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, should it be their primary group (for the group adding program), or just an additional group?
<gnomefreak> whats the repo ill try it  a few different ways :)
<mbn18> hello, just installed ubuntu. very impressing work
<refnumzx> additional
<YukiIkyuta> Okay.
<refnumzx> ubuntu will create that system group or whatever
<YukiIkyuta> Hm?
<dpupp> will i run into any issues when recormating a drive that had linux and grub to re-install windows XP? my sister wants out of linux... i guess the penguin bit her and shes afraid now.
<lillo> YukiIkyuta, just to let you know, ubuntu package for kernel 2.6.12 doesn't contain a kernel with vesafb-tng patch applied :/
<kvantti> kamping_kaiser damn, almost all the dvds out there are unfunctional since i cant install that libdvdcss
<YukiIkyuta> lillo, ouch ><
<mbn18> I was not able to add gnucash in Add Aplication. i had to ad repositories and only then i found it thrught the advance interface.
<mbn18> any idea why ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kvantti: look in the quick guide in help, it's explains IIRC
<refnumzx> dpupp: if you just tell windows to remove al the parttions and reformat them using the utilties on the cd you should be fine
<refnumzx> partitions
<oskude> T80U, back
<dpupp> ok. thanks. Just planning in advanced. I have two machines that want out :( as far as me, im keeping it. everything is flawless except dvd playback. (random issues)
<mbn18> how can i add a button of gnucash to the Applcation drop down menu ?
<oskude> mbn18, click right mouse button on "applications" then "edit menus"
<gnomefreak> gnucash should be under office apps.
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, pretty much done #1!
<YukiIkyuta> Sorry it's taking a tad longer than expected..
<refnumzx> thank you for doing it at all, i definitely appreciate it
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, do you have g++ installed?
<mbn18> gnomefreak: its not :(
<refnumzx> nope, i was hopeing for a shell script buyt i can install it
<nAk|Marek> HELP: Hello, I installed Ubuntu for AMD64, having Nvidia 6600GT on pci-e and OpenGL performance is very bad. What can I do? Thx alot
<refnumzx> if that will work
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, ah, sorry. I can shell script, but no where near as well >< If you could install it, you could compile it yourself.
<gnomefreak> mbn18, if you use smeg it should be
<mbn18> smeg ?
<kvantti> kamping_kaiser just for the info, there is a script to do it in usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples but it does not seem to work
<Kamping_Kaiser> kvantti: what failed?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think that's where mine came from
<gnomefreak> applications>systemtools>menu editer
<lachesis> kvantti,  i used the script last week and it worked well for me...
<refnumzx> as long as it works i have no objections however you can do it
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, the source is here: http://sairyx.org/pub/massga.cpp
<YukiIkyuta> (MASS Group Add)
<kvantti> hey guys it looks like it ran by just chmodding and running with sudo..silly me
<YukiIkyuta> And a simple "g++ -ansi -pedantic -o massga massga.cpp" will compile it.
<kvantti> lachesis so do you know that it is now ready for example gxine? or what players?
<gallonegro__> how do people have those asci things, when they open terminal?
<mbn18> gnomefreak: found it thugh gnucash is not listed. I should add it manualy ?
<Mabus06> how do you turn down the brightness in ubuntu? it was turned up in the Doom 3 settings, and after it closed it didn't turn back down
<gnomefreak> i thought it would be uder office unless that was the debian list im thinking of :(
<JugGeLNuT> hello!?
<JugGeLNuT> wow, this is so cool!
<YukiIkyuta> JugGeLNuT, hiya.
<kvantti> lachesis what player do you use succesfully? gxine still wont run this "war of the worlds"
<lachesis> kvantti, sorry i dont know i didnt try to play a dvd, just riped vobs with dvdbackup command line utility...
<JugGeLNuT> im using the live CD of Ubunto 5.04
<JugGeLNuT> hehe
<JugGeLNuT> very cool!
<YukiIkyuta> JugGeLNuT, neat! ^^
<mbn18> gnomefreak < hmmm. im uded to debian too. thugh im quite impressed with unbuto as work station
<lachesis> i would try it for you if my system was not totally brocken...
<kvantti> ok, well
<oskude> JugGeLNuT, is ubunto something else, or was that a typo ?
<mbn18> gnomefreak < i assum ill add it manualy
<Mabus06> how do you turn down the brightness in ubuntu? it was turned up in the Doom 3 settings, and after it closed it didn't turn back down. Can someone PLEASE help me, I'm going blind here guys.
<JugGeLNuT> typo
<JugGeLNuT> hehe Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> mbn18, ubuntu=best if you ask me :)
<JugGeLNuT> i ment
<zapata> restart
<YukiIkyuta> Mabus06, does logging out and in do it?
<Mabus06> we'll see
<oskude> JugGeLNuT, ok :) you know 5.10 is allso out
<YukiIkyuta> JugGeLNuT, how are you liking it?
<JugGeLNuT> ya
<gnomefreak> mbn18,  do you know what command starts gnucash?
<JugGeLNuT> very neat n cool! =)
<JugGeLNuT> im plnning to DL that 1 too
<fabiob> Mabus06, xgamma -gamma 1
<JugGeLNuT> =)
<YukiIkyuta> JugGeLNuT, if you can get it, you'll probably like 5.10 even more!
<lachesis> I really cant believe it, i was working normally, the system just froze and now every thing is fucked up...
<oskude> :)
<lachesis> :(
<kvantti> lachesis hey lachesis mplayer finally runs but with no sound :(
<JugGeLNuT> cool! =)
<JugGeLNuT> the Gaim thing is VERY COOL!
<JugGeLNuT> by the way
<lachesis> well you prolly need to install AC3 support package for mplayer i guess
<gnomefreak> im using gaim right now :(
<YukiIkyuta> JugGeLNuT, definitely. A lot of people use it.
<YukiIkyuta> I'm using it too. (though not for IRC)
<oskude> xchat here :)
<gnomefreak> me neither im using it for aim
<JugGeLNuT> ya, very neat
<JugGeLNuT> =)
<YukiIkyuta> Mabus06, just curious, did the xgamma command work for you?
<BigKahuna> when enabling multiverse and universe what should you apend "multiverse" to the actual name of the repo?
<Mabus06> I was alredy in the process of logging out, YukiIkyuta, which worked.
<YukiIkyuta> BigKahuna, no - do it just like universe.
<YukiIkyuta> Mabus06, ah, I see. Perhaps next time the xgamma command will work.
* gnomefreak smoke break
<refnumzx>  will download that in a sec
<refnumzx> thank you
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, neat. How do you want the accounts created in the other script?
<Mabus06> YukiIkyuta, well I don't *plan* on screwing up my screen again, but we'll see. :D
<YukiIkyuta> Mabus06, haha. XD!
<oskude> anyone know of a app that enables me to shoot my desktop icons ? (i have "tilda" installed an i get that FPS feeling;)
<YukiIkyuta> oskude, boom!
<oskude> YukiIkyuta, was that a package name ?
<YukiIkyuta> Hah, I wish ><
<YukiIkyuta> Actually, tilda is pretty cool!
<YukiIkyuta> Thanks.
<oskude> ok :)
<kvantti> has anyone solved to corrupted audio problem using mplayer with 5.1 sound? i have terratec aureon 5.1 and logitech x530 and i got an encrypted dvd to run, but with no sound, and would like to do it with alsa output
<refnumzx> just it'll read from the csv list in usrname,group,password one account per line, and it'll just create a system user with --shell /bin/false and it will ad the same accountname in smbpasswd
<YukiIkyuta> Okay, sure.
<kvantti> it seems that i need to install the dts codec for mplayer. any help with that one?
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, I assume group is an initial group, or ..?
<refnumzx> yup
<clarkee> kubuntu rape
<clarkee> it kicks ass!
<oskude> O.o
<YukiIkyuta> :P
<oskude> this is creepy... :)
<YukiIkyuta> How so?
<oskude> silence....
<YukiIkyuta> Just for a tad. -_-
<Kamping_Kaiser> in 20 IRC channels :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's feaking *me* out :|
<aptiko> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a powerpc using xfs.  When it boots for the first time, I get "kernel panic: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)".
<lachesis> well
<lachesis> i wish someone would talk about my system recovery actually...
<oskude> aptiko, do you know in which partition you installed ubuntu ?
<aptiko> Yes, it should be /dev/hda3.
<aptiko> (I'm now booting from a live cd to check it.)
<oskude> aptiko, ok, then in grub (the start menu at boot) go to the ubuntu entry and press "e", then edit the "hd(0,0)" to "hd(0,2)" and press "b"
<lachesis> anybody has any idea about what it means when my file system is mounted read-only after a system crash...
<aptiko> oskude: No grub.  I've got yaboot.
<oskude> aptiko, doh, forgot that :)
<aptiko> oskide: But I'll try to see if I can do it on yaboot.
<YukiIkyuta> lachesis, have you tried just rebooting it again after that?
<oskude> aptiko, theres allso away booting through "open firmware" (if your mac has it)
<[A] ndy80> how can I avoid my ubuntu suspend to ram after x minutes I'm not using the notebook and I'm using battery?
<lachesis> of course, several times and in recovery mode...
<kvantti> it seems that another library called libdts is required for 5.1 sound in mplayer..this seems to be hard to find, so do you happen to know about it?
<YukiIkyuta> kvantti, I just realised now my two rear speakers aren't playing!
<lachesis> YukiIkyuta : but anyway my options are rather limited since I cant actually edit anything being in read-only mode...
<kvantti> yukiikayta i have the same thing, but i believe the reason is that the rear speakers only function with true 5.1 sound
<YukiIkyuta> lachesis, true. You could try to remount. Typically, it just means that it's fixed it, but wants you to reboot anyway.
<YukiIkyuta> kvantti, weird.
<refnumzx> YukiIkyuta: for the excluse list, what format should that be in, and what filename?
<kvantti> yukiikyuta if you need a solve for 5.1 sound, you could check out this site http://developers.videolan.org/libdca.html
<oskude> [A] ndy80, have you looken under System>Preferences or >Administration ? (i never had/used suspend, sry)
<oskude> *looked
<oskude> doh
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, just have the list as a comma separated list: "root,postmaster,cupsys,sys,..etc
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, it can be whatever name you like, as it'll want it as an argument.
<refnumzx> okay
<YukiIkyuta> kvantti, I'll look into it ..
<refnumzx> thanks a lot for this one, the next one will be much much much morevaluable though ehh
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, no problems, and this one is almost done too ^^
<YukiIkyuta> You wanted /bin/false shell, right?
<Mabus06> When installing quake2 and quake2-data from the repos, I start the game and it gives me this error; ""Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<Mabus06> "... any ideas?
<kvantti> yukiikyuta the thing we need is libdts, but synaptic does not hold it thanks to bill gates and friends, ;)
<refnumzx> yup
<YukiIkyuta> oKtosiTe_, good.
<YukiIkyuta> Oops.
<YukiIkyuta> oKtosiTe_, good.
<YukiIkyuta> !?
<ubotu> I don't know, YukiIkyuta
<YukiIkyuta> What the..
<lachesis> YukiIkyuta, i tried to remount everything, which worked in the way that i didnt get error message but i still get Read-Only File Sytem any time i try to write something...
<YukiIkyuta> It keeps expanding it ..
<aptiko> oskude: yaboot tells me that I caould specify "device" and "partno" parameters, and that if I don't, the defaults are "device=/pci@f40000000/ata-6@d/disk@0" and "partition=3".  So yaboot must be having the correct information.
<YukiIkyuta> lachesis, I've had that problem too.
<oskude> aptiko, hmm
<lachesis> also I noticed that the /boot directory is empty and i dont think that is normal
<aptiko> I think I'd like to have an ext3 root partition of, say 300M,
<aptiko> and have all the rest in another partition (I think the problem could be the xfs).
<enderson_> eee
<aptiko> Is it possible to install ubuntu in such a way that /var, /usr and /home are all in the same partition?
<oskude> aptiko, you can have all (except swap) in one partition
<YukiIkyuta> aptiko, yes, of course.
<oskude> aptiko, if you just define "/" partition at install, all others are in there
<potus> ?package kde
<potus> !package kde
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, potus
<oskude> Mabus06, google: http://www.planetquake.com/features/techtips/techtips010303_b.shtml
<mjr> aptiko, you might have to do some manual setting up of symlinks and/or bind-mounts for that, but possible? sure
<mjr> (I'm not sure if the installer's partitioner supports defining bind mounts)
<potus> i installed ubuntu 5.10 server,  just bear console.  im tring to get kde now.  can someone tell me packages?
<oskude> potus, try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu" (could someone confirm?)
<Nuck> hi
<onkarshinde> potus: install kubuntu-desktop and it will install all needed.
<oskude> potus, ah, ok "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" (i admit, never installed kde:)
<sorush20> guys where can I find information on the ubuntu partitioning software?
<onkarshinde> sorush20: DO you mean gparted? It is very easy to use.
<sorush20> onkarshinde: I mean the partitioning tool that Kubuntu installation uses.. is there a manual on it..
<oskude> Mabus06, found also something in ubuntuforums.org http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75305
<lachesis> can someone confirm that /boot is not suposed to be empty on breezy ?
<potus> oskude: then i just run startx from console to run it correct?
<fred87> hi, non-ubuntu user here, can someone tell me where I can find any source patches used in ubuntu-64?
<oskude> potus, in theory, yes :)
<djk_> sorush20:  http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/ ?
<Nuck> i'm having a problem with hedgehog, I am trying to use dialup. The modem initalises, and dials the number... but firefox won't connect. I can't even ping out
<potus> yeah i just dont want that gui login start to xwindows... i want to login to console.. and installing the package shouldnt install gdm correct?
<kvantti> yukiikuyta the libdts package can be found at http://debian.unnet.
<kvantti> nl/pub/videolan/libdts/0.0.2/ libdts-0.0.2.tar.gz
<nAk|Marek> I'am having troubles with nVidia 6600GT PCIx on Ubuntu AMD64 (i have nvidia-glx) - it is slow.. what to do?
<onkarshinde> sorush20: you are asking wrong channel. Try in #kubuntu
<sorush20> what program can I use to find deleted files on the partition?
<oskude> potus, if you installed "kubuntu" i assume it uses "kdm"
<tristan> hi all
<onkarshinde> lachesis: Yup, it is not supposed to be empty
<sorush20> tristan: hi
<djk_> onkarshinde: why is he asking in the wrong channel?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-227-57-228.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by ChanServ
<aptiko> mjr: So I create the root partition and the second partition, make symlinks from the root partition to the second partition for /usr, /var and /home, then start the ubuntu installer and tell it to mount these partitions and install there while preserving existing data, so it will follow the symlinks?
<onkarshinde> djk_: He asked about qtparted that comes with kubuntu, and though people here may be using kubuntu he will get more help in that channel
<onkarshinde> aptiko: what do you exactly want to do?
<djk_> onkarshinde: aha, and which partitioning program does Ubuntu use my dear friend?
<lachesis> onkarshinde, thx but then how the hell can the system even boot ???
<potus> onkarshinde:  if i apt-get remove kdm  that should fix that problem correct?
<lachesis> i dont get it
<aptiko> onkarshinde:  Have two partitions: a root partition, and a usr+var+home.
<onkarshinde> djk_: gparted (if installed) or just console based parted
<cusco> or fdisk or cfdisk
<cusco> or there are so many
<Mabus06> Yes thanks oskude but I found that site as well and the file mentioned at the end is not found in mycomputer
<cusco> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<tristan> I already asked that question yesterday but....
<onkarshinde> potus: Sorry, I don't know much about how kdm works. But you can actually install it and still disable it from services so that you login to console on bootup.
<djk_> onkarshinde: i know my dear friend, but he was asking about the installation...
<nAk|Marek> I'am having troubles with nVidia 6600GT PCIx on Ubuntu AMD64 (i have nvidia-glx) - it is slow.. what to do?
<oskude> Mabus06, sorry, never installed quake2...
<potus> onkarshinde: initd?
<tristan> I have trouble with smeg. It doesn't make the modification I made to my menus even though when I relaunch smeg they appear in the program...
<potus> nak: i had troubles too then i just reverted back to winblows on that box.
<cusco> tristan: try killall gnome-panel
<onkarshinde> potus: perhaps. I am not sure if there is a GUI for that in KUbuntu. There is one in Ubuntu.
<tristan> cusco : alreay done
<tristan> Even rebooted
<Mabus06> oskude, it really should be fixed in the next Ubuntu release... I installed quake2 and quake2-data without messing with anything and it does not work.
<onkarshinde> aptiko: DO you mean you already have Ubuntu installed and you want to move data (home+usr+var) to new partitions?
<potus> onkarshinde: yeah my main concern is using them gnome printer thing to setup my samba printers because i cant seem to setup cups from console =/
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, can you create an account with smbpasswd alone? Or does it rely on the normal passwd file anyway?
<nAk|Marek> potus: I dont want to :( -on my previous instalation on athlon xp / nv 5900XT was everything OK..
<sorush20> guys what is the java package in the repositories?
<aptiko> onkarshinde:  No, I want a new ubuntu installation.
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, or do I use -a or something ..
<oskude> Mabus06, yeah, quake2 is crusial for ubuntu :)
<sorush20> topic
<oskude> Mabus06, you could mail the package maintainer and ask for help
<potus> nak: u should recompile latest kernel for best compadibility
<onkarshinde> aptiko: Then you can make partitions in installation procedure
<refnumzx> it relies on the password to be in smbpasswd
<refnumzx> er.
<oskude> Mabus06, or if its so important for you, i could try to install it too and see...
<refnumzx> the account needs toexist according tu the system before smbpasswd will create it
<nAk|Marek> potus: well, are you sure that this will help? I dont want to waste even more time..
* xota saluda!
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, ah. I see... okay, simple.
<YukiIkyuta> Almost done!!
<potus> nak: what exactly is the problem?
<aptiko> onkarshinde: I want a small ext3 root partition, and I want /usr+/var+/home be together in another partition, that is the problem.  Can I do this in the installation procedure?  Or do I have to make some preparation with symlinking?
<Mabus06> oskude, it's certainly a popular game for linux. And it's on the default ubuntu repos. So yeah, I think anything in there should work as intended.
<Killer_Smurf> x
<onkarshinde> aptiko: hmm, that sure is problem.
<oskude> Mabus06, quake2 is in multiverse (and thats not ubuntu "default")
<onkarshinde> aptiko: I use separate /usr and everything else goes under /
<slept> aptiko, why do you want to partiton such a strange way you'll have a problem mounting /usr /var
<tristan> So, nobody has trouble with smeg?
<kvantti> can someone help me out with compiling libdts..what else should i do but ./configure and make? .. doing that does not work
<slept> aptiko, maybe you want /boot and the rest with lvm ?
<onkarshinde> aptiko: why don't you just create three partitions, /usr, /home, /
<Mara007> tristan: did you restarted gnome-panel?
<djk_> kvantti: make install perhaps?
<onkarshinde> tristan: I used it and no problem.
<potus> has anyone got silicon raid image to work with ubuntu 5.10?
<tristan> yes. I made killall gnome-panel nautilus. I even reboot the comp. And still when I launch smeg the modification appears in smeg but not in the menus
<djk_> silicon raid..mmh sounds like boobies..
<slept> kvantti, you can try checkinstall that will make you a removable .deb
<Mara007> GF 6600GT sux on Ubuntu for AMD64? Does anyone know how to fix it?
<Nuck> i'm having a problem with hedgehog, I am trying to use dialup. The modem initalises, and dials the number... but firefox won't connect. I can't even ping out. Any ideas?
<potus> nuck does modem hang up or u still connected?
<aptiko> onkarshinde, slept:  1) I want the root partition to be ext3 and the rest to be xfs; I want /var to also be xfs  2) I don't want /var, /home, and /usr to be separate partitions, because I don't want to make decisions how much space to give to each.  I just want a small 300M ext3 root partition for easy booting, and all the rest in another, which will be the rest of the disk.
<Nuck> still connected
<Mara007> tristan: and whe you run smeg again, does it apear that changes you have made are saved?
<ompaul> Nuck, try pinging 193.95.132.18
<Mara007> tristan: I didn't have any problems with it at all
<onkarshinde> Nuck: Perhaps you need to set ppp0 as default gateway from System->Administration->Networking
<potus> aptiko: i just say u use ext3 all the way =P
<parker> #ubuntu-es
<Mara007> GF 6600GT sux on Ubuntu for AMD64? Does anyone know how to fix it?
<enderson_> ol, algum poderia me dizer como fao para acessar o meu hd escravo, acabei de instalar o umbuto e estou tendo dificuldades
<tristan> Mara007 : yes it shows every modification I made. But they do not appear in the gnome menu. That's what I don't understant
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<slept> aptiko, I think it'll give you trouble mounting one partition at 3 dirs
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, done!
<Nuck> onkarshinde: it is already set as default
<onkarshinde> aptiko: See if you can figure out how to use LVM
<refnumzx> cool stuff
<kvantti> djk slept it seems to run by some parts, but on others it tells me "nothing to be done"
<Mabus06> What is the reason one might use older versions of ubuntu? Laziness?
<Mara007> tristan: :(( I have no idea.. sory
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, http://sairyx.org/pub/massaa.cpp (MASS Account Adder)
<ompaul> Mabus06, cos it is all you have and you have dialup
<onkarshinde> Nuck: Is it only problem with FF?
<refnumzx> url?
<kvantti> and i still got corrupted 5.1 sound in mplayer
<Mara007> anyway, ubuntu us cool even without it ;-)
<YukiIkyuta> Compile with "g++ -wall -lcrypt ansi -pedantic -o massaa massaa.cpp"
<aptiko> onkarshinde:  OK, I'll check LVM, thanks is it hard to learn?  I hardly know what it is and I don't want to spend a week.
<tristan> Is your smeg can only be run as root. I cannot run smeg as myself
<Nuck> onkarshinde: no, i cannot even ping out. it's like there's no connection
<potus> djk_: have u done the raid b4?
<slept> aptiko, why do you want ext3 ?  for booting you need /boot (50MB)
<onkarshinde> Nuck: Maybe this is something related to IPv6. See if you can find anything on wiki
<djk_> potus: no :( that's why i use linux
<Nuck> onkarshinde: thanks
<Mara007> tristan; I was runnint smeg as common user
<richard> lo
<aptiko> slept:  Mounting shouldn't be a problem;  there will be /secondpartition/usr, /secondpartition/var, and /secondpartition/home, and symlinks pointing there.  So only one directory will be mounted, /secondpartition.
<Mara007> GF 6600GT sux on Ubuntu for AMD64? Does anyone know how to fix it?
<Mabus06> ompaul, but they send you breezy cds free?
<djk_> potus: gives me an excuse you know :)
<richard> Im asuming this chat channel is for linux discussion.
<tristan> Mara007 : doesn't allow me to run it as myself
<potus> djk_: i have 2 sda drives and i want a raid for data recovery: what ar emy options?
<Tuntis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=532641#post532641 <- anyone... know a solution?
<YukiIkyuta> richard, yep.
<ompaul> Nuck, ur in nui in galway - download and grab breezy it will make your life easier
<ompaul> Mabus06, you may not know that
<Nuck> aye, doing it now :)
<Seveas> richard, this channel is for Ubuntu support, not general linux discussion
<onkarshinde> richard: This is basically Ubuntu Linux channel and we hope you don't ask RedHat questions here
<slept> aptiko, lvm is very easy. you make a physical volume in there a volumegroup ant in there the logicalvolumes(which you can mount)
<aptiko> slept:  I can only boot from /boot?  What about the kernel modules? Are they in boot?  Or in /lib?  If they are in /lib I have a problem, as I may need modules to read the other filesystem.
<richard> I have justr installed ubuntu
<djk_> potus: heh, i thought we were talking about mounting booby raids ?
<ompaul> Nuck, also if you really want mail ilug and somone over that way will burn you a cd if you hav not get the resouces
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, tell me how it goes! :)
<potus> djk_: idk what a
<Nuck> ompaul: sound, thanks mate
<richard> I am a begginer to linux
<ompaul> Nuck, they can hand it to you under the spanish arch :P
<potus> 'booby raid' is
<richard> I want an SQL database and Client application to work on it.
<potus> hehe ..  im jsut tring to get silicon raid image a /dev/something so i can cp my filesystem to it and edit fstab
<Nuck> :)
<djk_> potus: but seriously, i havent had any use for a raid, so i can't help you. check the wiki.
<Mara007> tristan: it looks like there is something wrong, iam running ti like me "marek"
<djk_> potus: hehe, you're so innocent ;)
<ompaul> Nuck, don't go anywhere til I fon
<onkarshinde> richard: then you need mysql
<potus> djk_: i got the right idea right?
<Nuck> ompaul, !! :O
<slept> aptiko, no but if you do a root lvm you need to create a seperate /boot grub  can't handle lvm. the initrd contains the modules for your filesystems
<potus> mod kernel get /dev/something... then it should be all set.
<ompaul> Nuck, there is a ubuntu-ie
<richard> Yes MySql, like in windows XP, with a nice GUI client to adminster it
<Nuck> aye, i know :)
<djk_> potus: i'd assume so.
<Nuck> i'm downloading it now ompaul
<richard> the package manager doesnt give me any new icons.
<onkarshinde> richard: Do you know how to use apt-get to install packages?
<ompaul> okay
<potus> damm.. so no one has done anything with raid as the primary file system in here?
<onkarshinde> richard: have you enabled repositories?
<richard> yeh im working it out,
<richard> no I think Il do more reading before anoyying ppl
<onkarshinde> richard: one simple command, 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and uncomment repositories
<ompaul> richard, I'll get the bot to give you some suggested reading if you want
<oskude> Mabus06, did you read "apt-cache show quake2-data" but i admit i dont know how to use that :)
<Ng> potus: I installed onto a software raid1 array once
<richard> ok cool
<A-Go> hello
<onkarshinde> !tell richard about synaptic
<potus> Ng: how u manage that i tried a software raid1 it wouldnt work during install.
<potus> made raid partiton and kept giving me some error.
<A-Go> any evolution users there?
<A-Go> here?
<refnumzx> i will test this later, thanks a lot for al of this
<Mabus06> if you don't oskude, then I definately dont
<Mabus06> lol
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, no problems, and good luck! I hope it works out.
<Ng> potus: I think I made a plain /boot and then put a partition on each disk to be the raid'd /
<ompaul> richard, that should keep you busy for a few minutes :-)
<Mara007> GF 6600GT sux on Ubuntu for AMD64? Does anyone know how to fix it?
<YukiIkyuta> Mara007, got the nVidia drivers installed?
<Mabus06> Mara007, try #nvidia
<Ng> Mara007: search the wiki, there are instructions for installing the nvidia driver
<Ng> it's very easy
<YukiIkyuta> Mara007, they're here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Mara007> thanks - ofcourse I have driver installed - but performance is bad - Iam expecting about 90FPS in enemy territory and I gets about 40
<A-Go> how can i remove gnome-games while keeping ubuntu-desktop?
<YukiIkyuta> Mara007, is it in WINE?
<richard> anyone know of a pure java bug tracking system with flat file database ?
<iustin> hello everyone, i believe i have a silly question. Everything function at the best, but the single problem is with the codecs - i can`t play mp3 and avi and wmv
<YukiIkyuta> A-Go, try apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop +gnome-games
<richard> thanks om paul, Ive saved that info to file on my desktop
<refnumzx> this is correct compile for mass account add?
<refnumzx> "g++ -wall -lcrypt ansi -pedantic -o massaa
<alex__> hello, who can tell me where I can find a good program to recover erase data
<Siph0n> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/NVIDIA_graphics_drivers#Debian <---- for nvidia drivers
<djk_> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<YukiIkyuta> refnumzx, missing the last word: massaa.cpp
<potus> Ng: yeah i tried doing that.. wouldnt work for me =/
<Siph0n> what i used to get UT2004 to work :)
<oskude> Mabus06, try "dpkg-reconfigure quake2-data" :) (i read /usr/share/doc/quake2-data/README.Debian)
<Mara007> YukiIkyuta no.. it is linux native binary .x86.. Iam running AMD64 ubuntu
<YukiIkyuta> Ah..
<YukiIkyuta> That's quite weird.
<Siph0n> lol i think
<Ng> Mara007: run "glxinfo | grep -i vendor", does it say nvidia three times?
<oskude> Mabus06, but sadly it wont find anything on the shareware downloads...
* xester good morning
<Mara007> Ng dont know exactly (Iam at work now) but probably YES, there is a nv logo when starting xserver
<alex__> hello, who can tell me where I can find a good program to recover erase data
<Mara007> ..must leave for a while.. thanks anyway
<djk_> iustin: did you get what ubotu sent you?
<SanderD> "No Firefox 1.5 in Breezy until after it appears in Dapper." -- Why? And when will it appear in Dapper?
<refnumzx>      /quit
<kvantti> if anyone of you could bother to see http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/libdca.html?hl=com&cs=libdca:PN:0:0:0:0                                and help me out with installing this package. the reward is i think functional 5.1 sound in mplayer with encrypted dvd:s
<trip|do0b> does anybody knows how you can use multiple buffers in bash?
<alex__> hello, who can tell me where I can find a good program to recover erase data
<YukiIkyuta> trip|do0b, what do you imply with the word `buffer'?
<oskude> Mabus06, i now found a quake2 demo through google, ill try if that works...
<oNe^somewhere> can i reinstall windows without messing up grub and my install of ubuntu ?
<P0406125> c qui
<YukiIkyuta> oNe^somewhere, it's very difficult to not mess up GRUB.
<p0505616> dededede
<p0505616> cool
<p0505616> a marche
<P0205021> moi tu me vois?
<p0505616> ouai
<YukiIkyuta> p0505616, English?
<P0406125> ok
<oNe^somewhere> can i save the files from grub and reinstall them after ?
<oskude> Mabus06, cot a crappy server, capped to 100kb/s... ~5min...
<YukiIkyuta> oNe^somewhere, it's not that simple, unfortunately..
<McScruff>  does anyone know how to get firefox videos in sync with sound?
<YukiIkyuta> Do you have the CD you used to install? Or even the live CD?
<P0205021> tu mentend
<oNe^somewhere> i have the ubuntu cd not the live 1 tho
<YukiIkyuta> P0205021, Anglais?
<p0505616> moi ouai
<alex__> hello, who can tell me where I can find a good program to recover erase data
<oskude> alex__, google ?
<YukiIkyuta> p0505616, vous parlez anglais?
<oNe^somewhere> i know u can reinstall grub from the cd but u still need to configure it
<YukiIkyuta> oNe^somewhere, the configuration is installed on the harddrive.
<YukiIkyuta> So you can use that configuration still.
<oNe^somewhere> if posible can i save files (and which files do i save ) and put them back after
<YukiIkyuta> oNe^somewhere, as I said, you don't do it that way.
<YukiIkyuta> There aren't specific files to save.
<YukiIkyuta> When Windows is installed, it overwrites something called the Master Boot Record (MBR).
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<YukiIkyuta> So you must reinstall GRUB to the MBR using the Live CD, typically.
<oNe^somewhere> yes .. i found that out
<YukiIkyuta> Good.
<theD3viL> YukiIkyuta, isnt there command like "lilo" ?
<oNe^somewhere> if this ubuntu is as good as it's sposed to be i'm gonna be stuck coz winblows always needs fixin
<YukiIkyuta> theD3viL, there is, except we're using GRUB, so one types "grub" instead.
<YukiIkyuta> grub-install*, indeed
<trip|do0b> exit
<oNe^somewhere> let me find somethin for ya YukiIkyuta
<oNe^somewhere> a article in the wiki i think
<theD3viL> YukiIkyuta, yes..
<YukiIkyuta> theD3viL, yes..?
<YukiIkyuta> "grub-install /dev/YOURHARDDRIVEDEVICEHERE"
<YukiIkyuta> Typically as root.
<SanderD> Does anyone know when Firefox 1.5 will be available using apt-get?
<theD3viL> YukiIkyuta, you have right :) .. but he can do that even with gentoo installation disc...chmod?
<YukiIkyuta> theD3viL, I shoul dthink so.
<YukiIkyuta> SanderD, as in the channel's topic, not until after it's in Dapper.
<SanderD> Yukilkyuta: But when will it be in Dapper?
<oskude> Mabus06, are you still there ? my quake2 works :)
<YukiIkyuta> After Dapper is released in.. April, or so. o_O
<Mabus06> how, oskude ?
<Sonderblade> i accidentally removed /var/log/user.log, how do i get it back so that syslogging will work?
<oskude> Mabus06, get quake 2 demo somewhere (google) and then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure quake2-data" and read the instructions
<oskude> Mabus06, i got mine from here http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=64
<YukiIkyuta> Sonderblade, typically syslogging will just work anyway. Restarting may recreate the file.
<SanderD> Yukilkyuta: Really? Doesn't it appear in the repositories or something first? It would be strange to let users wait until April for a software update...
<Sonderblade> YukiIkyuta: it doesn't
<YukiIkyuta> Sonderblade, peculiar!
<theD3viL> SanderD, you can always compile i
<theD3viL> t
<YukiIkyuta> SanderD, well, it's quite weird, but I'm taking a look at the channel topic, which appears to be the authoriative!
<Sonderblade> YukiIkyuta: i probably have to set the right perms/ownerships
<YukiIkyuta> theD3viL, have you seen it?
<YukiIkyuta> It's 330MiB extracted, of source.
<bachstudies> does anyone know how to cre
<theD3viL> YukiIkyuta, what..FF 1.5 ?
<YukiIkyuta> Yeah.
<theD3viL> nope....no need
<YukiIkyuta> ?
<theD3viL> no need to see it
<bachstudies> sorry....is it possible to mount a writable NTFS windows partition?
<YukiIkyuta> Ohmer, well.
<YukiIkyuta> No need, but what I mean is, it's quite a beast to compile.
<YukiIkyuta> bachstudies, there's no NTFS write support (yet).
<theD3viL> bachstudies, yes, www.ubuntuwiki.org
<theD3viL> oh...write..sry
<william__> hey has an update for Firefox 1.5 been done for Ubuntu?
<SanderD> theD3viL: I know, but I chose Ubuntu for it's packaging system.
<SanderD> Yukilkyuta: Dappers seems to be available somehow already, so I guess Fx 1.5 will be available sooner too... Well, maybe I just have to compile it myself indeed....
<YukiIkyuta> theD3viL, is it just me, or does that site not work.
<YukiIkyuta> SanderD, Dapper is not ready for quite some time.
<bachstudies> YukiIkyuta, is there a way when I copy from NTFS to linux desktop to not have it created as a locked file?
<theD3viL> SanderD, then use Debian sid
<kvantti> would someone know where to aqcuire the libdca library?
<bachstudies> YukiIkyuta, as in not owned by root?
<YukiIkyuta> bachstudies, you should set the umask appropriately when you mount it.
<bobbyd> hi
<SanderD> theD3viL: That's the testing version of Debian? Isn't that what the Drake development version is about too?
<YukiIkyuta> bachstudies, just today I had a problem with that, all the directories weren't traversable, so I wrote a script in PHP to fix it.
<oNe^somewhere> YukiIkyuta,  will this work .. http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+Win9x+Grub-HOWTO/proc.html#AEN72
<bobbyd> what's a good program to use to make webpages for beginners? something like frontpage but not from MS?
<oskude> bobbyd, "nvu" (but ive never used it)
<YukiIkyuta> oNe^somewhere, unfortunately, not quite.
<theD3viL> SanderD, yes...thats debian unstable, but i think in testing (etch) debian is firefox 1.5 too
<theD3viL> YukiIkyuta, dont works for me too o.O
<bobbyd> can open office save as a web page?
<oNe^somewhere> lol ... whats the not quiet bit ?
<oskude> bobbyd, yes (i think:)
<alex__> how can I see the log file, in the router cisco?
<YukiIkyuta> oNe^somewhere, its setup is a bit different to Ubuntu's.
<SanderD> theD3viL: ok... Can't I download and install a .deb and file for debian unstable then?
<YukiIkyuta> SanderD, that's the smart thing to do! xD
<kvantti> so, now i just need to get libdca installed so if someone would help it would greatly be appreciated :) the package is at http://pessoal.onda.com.br/rjamorim/libdca.rar                                and it provides functional 5.1 sound with libdvdcss which makes possible to play encrypted dvd's
<oNe^somewhere> so i need the live cd to reinstall windows and grub then ?
<theD3viL> SanderD, no if you wanna have new packages install debian testing (etch)
<mjcg> Hello
<mjcg> ;)
<mjcg> Bye bye!
<YukiIkyuta> oNe^somewhere, or the install CD should work too... I think.
<kvantti> about the strange url: the library is extremely rare
<SanderD> theD3viL: But then I'd have to reinstall my OS... Well, maybe I should just compile it then. Thanks for the info!
<YukiIkyuta> SanderD, no!
<oNe^somewhere> last time i tried the install cd it had no entries in the grub menu and as i am fairly new to linux (and grub) i wasn't sure how to edit them
<theD3viL> If i upgrade debian or ubuntu ... where goes old packages and files??
<YukiIkyuta> SanderD, you don't have to reinstall the packages.
<YukiIkyuta> SanderD, I mean, you don't have to reinstall the OS. You can use etch's deb.
<YukiIkyuta> SanderD, I'll get the address for you..
<SanderD> yes? okay :-)
<theD3viL> YukiIkyuta, If i upgrade debian or ubuntu ... where goes old packages and files??
<Mabus06> Are there official "breezy badger" images anywhere that would be suitable for backgrounds and/or login screen?
<kyncani> theD3viL: into oblivion
<oNe^somewhere> or is it even possible to make a install cd from my current installation (to save downloading packages again) ?
<RustyJames> oNe^somewhere, if you want to save the bootmenu you have to save the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<YukiIkyuta> theD3viL, I'm not quite sure if they go anywhere at all.
<theD3viL> kyncani, what is oblivion?
<YukiIkyuta> heh!
<RustyJames> or whereever your boot partition is
<kyncani> theD3viL: they get deleted !
<rraajj> How do I take a screenshot in Kubuntu? The print screen button doesn't work, which is weird.
<theD3viL> kyncani, sure ?
<_jason> rraajj, you could use the gimp, for a button you could try to ask in #kubuntu
<YukiIkyuta> Okay..
<YukiIkyuta> SanderD, http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Ff%2Ffirefox%2Ffirefox_1.4.99%2B1.5rc3.dfsg-2_i386.deb&md5sum=27e677c62e04ca92ec8d40dd15e2c0d3&arch=i386&type=main
<kvantti> sorry about that false url http://debian.unnet.nl/pub/videolan/libdts/0.0.2/libdts-0.0.2.tar.gz                    i really need help with installing this, pleease.
<YukiIkyuta> What a mouthful.
<rraajj> _jason: Okay, thanks!
<kyncani> theD3viL: for packages which are upgraded, yes.
<kyncani> theD3viL: and you can use debfoster to remove old dependencies.
<Mabus06> Are there official "breezy badger" images anywhere that would be suitable for backgrounds and/or login screen?
<SanderD> Yukilkyuta: Thanks! Though that's RC3, but I'll look for the final version there (maybe that hasn't been released in Etch yet?)
<oNe^somewhere> RustyJames, do u have 5 mins for a pm ?
<oNe^somewhere> maybe less
<YukiIkyuta> Uh..
<YukiIkyuta> Hm.
<RustyJames> oNe^somewhere, yes
<oNe^somewhere> k
<theD3viL> kyncani, eh...that too bad...when will be new version ill format
<oNe^somewhere> can u pm me plz
<RustyJames> k
<YukiIkyuta> SanderD, it doesn't look like it's been released here yet, no.
<oNe^somewhere> <---not registered (yet)
<sorush20> is there a way that I could search a partition for deleted files?
<bachstudies> YukiIkyuta, I have successfully changed some of my files and directories to 755 but the subdirectories don't change...is there a quick way to fix this?
<YukiIkyuta> SanderD, taking a quick look over them all, it doesn't look like it's yet in Etch.
<theD3viL> sorush20, i think isnt
<kyncani> theD3viL: in ubuntu and debian stable, new versions only fix security fixes. So they (should not) introduce new bugs.
<YukiIkyuta> bachstudies, chmod -R 0755 (wherever)
<oNe^somewhere> damn ...it dont work
<YukiIkyuta> whereever*
<sorush20> theD3viL: why?
<sorush20>  there must be a way
<bachstudies> YukiIkyuta, great thanks
<SanderD> Yukilkyuta, I'll just keep watching that page. Thanks for the link!
<YukiIkyuta> SanderD, good luck!
<oskude> kvantti, i can help you to compile, but i cant say if it will work...
<_jason> sorush20, it is complicated, may or may not work and I have never tried it: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Ext2fs-Undeletion.html#s2 and http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Ext2fs-Undeletion-Dir-Struct.html
<RustyJames> whats the problrm?
<kvantti> oskude thankyou very much. the ./configure just ran with no errors
<theD3viL> kyncani, no..example: ooo1.4 > ooo2.0
<theD3viL> sorush20, couse ext3 doesnt support that
<theD3viL> sorush20, windows does, ntfs does
<oskude> kvantti, ok, then do "make"
<oNe^somewhere> i dont know
<sorush20> theD3viL: damn
<RustyJames> oNe^somewhere, join channel  #grubproblem
<kyncani> theD3viL: that only happen when you switch from one ubuntu release to another. Not during and apt-get dist-upgrade
<kvantti> oskude and make install?
<oskude> kvantti, wait a sec
<kvantti> oskude i believe it did no run for everything, is this ok?
<theD3viL> kyncani, yes when dist-upgrade .. i know...
<sorush20> hi
<oskude> kvantti, im not a pro, but i would advice to use "sudo checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install"
<oskude> kvantti, that way you can uninstall it with "dpkg -r <packagenam>" but
<kvantti> oskude the checkinstall command is not found..missing lib?
<oskude> kvantti, most sources bring allso "make uninstall" so take what you want :)
<sorush20> theD3viL: I partitioned all my data into a smaller partition, then used the free space to create a hda2,
<oskude> kvantti, "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"
<deltron> apt-get install chckinstall
<sorush20> theD3viL: then I copied my files from the hda1 to hda2,
<topyli> checkinstall will save the world's children!
<deltron> lol
<oskude> kvantti, when you use check install, remember to give it a name an a version NUMBER (it will ask for you then)
<theD3viL> sorush20, ... what do you want to tell with this ?
<oskude> kvantti, eeh, "checkinstall"
<sorush20> theD3viL: all my files were about 60gb, when I partitioned my data into smaller 60gb partitions all the root directories were there but the files and other subfolders are missing, this is why I want to be able to find out what has happened to my files?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<topyli> sorush20: you didn't copy them
<kvantti> oskude thankyou very much i had been wondering about compiling "installation succesfull"
<sorush20> topyli: what do you mean?
<topyli> sorush20: cp will omit directories unless you use -a
<bamboozle> hi
<oskude> kvantti, but its not yet quarantieed that it will work on your (ubuntu) system...
<YukiIkyuta> topyli, -r is better for that.
<kvantti> oskude, yeah i think it did not install in "libavcodec" which is the right one, so i will try some cp
<topyli> sorush20: -r like YukiIkyuta says of course
<oskude> kvantti, sec
<oskude> kvantti, you can give "./configure" some flags to put all in right places try "./configure --help"
<topyli> kvantti: if you make packages (with checkinstall), you may want to install the packages in /usr. so, use .configure --prefix=/usr
<sorush20> topyli: but I used the partition tool to copy all the data and also initially I chose the option to create a partition from the free space and not the used which meant that my original used space hda1  should have remained intact.
<oskude> kvantti, self compiled (generic) sources are mostly "installed" to /usr/local/
<sorush20> topyli: theD3viL http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5261
<topyli> sorush20: which partition tool? in the installer?
<NuK> somebody help me
<NuK> ubuntu is setting my clock to GMT in the bios every boot
<YukiIkyuta> NuK, sudo tzconfig?
<NuK> YukiIkyuta, timezone is set rigtht
<topyli> sorush20: oh i dunno, i've never seen a tool like that :)
<sorush20> topyli: yes in the installer
<NuK> YukiIkyuta, also, ubuntu clock is right
<kvantti> oskude so i did sudo ./configure --prefix=/usr/local and sudo checkinstall. correct?
<YukiIkyuta> Hmm..
<NuK> YukiIkyuta, its just an anoying service that put my bios clock go GMT
<sorush20> topyli: but I've now captured this png from the gparted
<topyli> sorush20: haven't copied with it either. if it fails it's a bug of course
<oskude> kvantti, i heard someone say "--prefix=/usr" is "ubuntu" way
<NuK> how do i see the list of services that loads at boot time?
<kvantti> oskude ok will try that too if it still wont work. allthough i am beginning to believe that this is "impossible"
<lachesis> anyone can tell me how to mount my hard drive using a live cd ? Its a LVM partitions that appear as /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-boot in my fstab.
<oskude> kvantti, impossible not, you (we/i) just have to know the right places for right files...
<lachesis> /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-*r*oot I meant
<kvantti> oskude i wonder what libavcodec is since locate does not give any such objects
<oskude> kvantti, dunno, just a package name ?
<kvantti> oskude it says "dts" not found in "libavcodec"
<kvantti> oskude but it looks by synaptic it really is a codec/package. well, more searching
<oskude> kvantti, did you do try with "--prefix=/usr" ?
<Murrlin> hello everyone.
<Murrlin> fo
<Murrlin> oops
<oskude> :) hi
<Murrlin> I don't have net over LAN at this time. I've done the exact same steps as I have before with every distro I've put on machine #2...
<Murrlin> perhaps u 5.10 is a bit different
<McScruff> lo, i just installed vmware and the vmware any-any-update96 and got his error when i went to start a virtual machine http://www.geocities.com/respectdoggfather/snapshot1.png
<YukiIkyuta> McScruff, it's outdated.
<kvantti> oskude yes i give it a go but it might be that the only thing i need is ffmpeg since it contains libavcodec..so i might try to install that first, and then retry with the dts library
<McScruff> Yukilkyuta. o you know what the latest one is?
<oskude> kvantti, i allso read in the README of that libdts that only VLC uses that library...
<iustin> thank you cause i succeded playing mp3 and other formats
<kvantti> oskude very nice..well right now i might got good vlc and rotten mplayer which is the one i wanna use =)
<YukiIkyuta> McScruff, it's the kernel module that's outdated, that's all.
<McScruff> so... how do i fix that then
<YukiIkyuta> McScruff, you need to reinstall it! did you install it properly first time around?
<McScruff> yes
<YukiIkyuta> It looks like the vmmod kernel module is out of date.
<YukiIkyuta> (not compatible with the software)
<McScruff> i have only just installed it....
<McScruff> ffs, time to check forums
<YukiIkyuta> McScruff, something's definitely up! what was that any-any-update96 thing you talk about?
<deltron> how well does the vmware work on linux?
<YukiIkyuta> deltron, as well as it does under Windows.
<deltron> cool
<McScruff> deltron, it works very well
<boo> SEXOTRON
<McScruff> Yukilkyuta. i will install without the anyany update
<YukiIkyuta> boo, agreeably.
<YukiIkyuta> McScruff, good luck.
<richard> I can't believe how easy this connected
<YukiIkyuta> McScruff, can I ask why you used the update?
<McScruff> coz its the only way it worked before
<YukiIkyuta> ahoora, I see..
<McScruff> wohoo vmware fixed the bug that ment we needed the update
<YukiIkyuta> Neat! ^^
<McScruff> time to install win98 :)
<YukiIkyuta> XD!
<K_Dallas> Q: How do i make ubuntu activate my netwrok device on the boot up? Right now i have to open networking and activate eth0 each time i boot up. thanks
<YukiIkyuta> Did you actually buy VMware? o.O
<McScruff> im using the trial :P
<YukiIkyuta> Ah. -_-
<McScruff> coz software piracy i wrong!!
* deltron wonders if work will get him vmware for linux
<YukiIkyuta> Aheh! xP
<aptiko> I'm trying install Ubuntu using LVM (first time I try LVM) and there are some things I don't understand.  What kind of partitions do I need to create before selecting "Configure the Logical Volume Manager"?
<YukiIkyuta> deltron, it definitely should.
<McScruff> deltron, its perfect for the apps wine wont run
<YukiIkyuta> aptiko, try going to `Use guided partitioning'
<mirak> anyone nkow how to configure lxr ?
<YukiIkyuta> aptiko, then `erase harddrive (some harddrive) and use LVM'
<deltron> I've never really tried wine
<aptiko> YukiIkyuta:  I don't want to erase the hard drive; I want LVM to use a partition of the drive.  Is that possible?
<deltron> that reminds me, I wanted to find out what LVM was
<YukiIkyuta> deltron, it allows resizing of partitions and such while the harddrive is online, and in use.
<iustin> there is something similar to task manager from windows (cause a program crashed and i want to force kill it)
<iustin> ?
<deltron> oh, that is pretty cool :)
<McScruff> iustin open konsole and type kill xxxx
<McScruff> xxxx = app
<iustin> thanks so much
<iustin> app = vlc
<McScruff> or press ctrl and esc
<iustin> i write vlc?
<YukiIkyuta> McScruff, that won't work, typically.
<YukiIkyuta> try ``killall vlc''
<iustin> thx
<McScruff> i use the gui :P
<deltron> there's a gui to top
<deltron> anyone running ubuntu 64 on a laptop?
<YukiIkyuta> deltron, not on a laptop, but yes for ubuntu 64.
<YukiIkyuta> I wish I had a 64-bit laptop.
<iustin> :(( don`t work to kill it
<deltron> I just got a new laptop since Best Buy broke mine :)  (previous one was also a 64 bit laptop though)
<Dr_Willis> I got a 64bit laptop - and run 32bit ubuntu on it. :P
<YukiIkyuta> iustin, then, try killall -9 vlc
<YukiIkyuta> Dr_Willis, why..?
<deltron> yeah, why?
<Dr_Willis> YukiIkyuta,  too many little annoyances.
<YukiIkyuta> Really?
<deltron> install 64, then chroot into a 32 when needed
<Dr_Willis> cedega, flash, lets see what else...
<YukiIkyuta> I've just installed amd64 Ubuntu today, and it's been fine.
<YukiIkyuta> Meh~
<deltron> yeah, that's true :P
<deltron> how well does cedega work?
<Dr_Willis> what do you really 'gain' from 64bit is the next question.
<YukiIkyuta> Dr_Willis, future-compatibility.
<Dr_Willis> Cedega works decently well. but theres a lot of people upset with the latest 5.0
<kvantti> ok so the only real solve i found for the rear speakers not functioning (tried out with speaker-test -Dlug:surround51 -c6) too was getting the essential-codec package for mplayer. could some user with 5.1 sound in ubuntu describe, if any, the methods he(she has used
<deltron> does world of warcraft work on it?
<deltron> hehe
<Dr_Willis> YukiIkyuta,  from what i have 'heard' one of the main benifits of 64bit is addressing a large amount or ram.
<YukiIkyuta> Dr_Willis, well, yes, that's the primary benefit.
<Dr_Willis> deltron,  WoW used to work on 4.X decently well.. but still minor annoyances.
<YukiIkyuta> You can also manipulate numbers up to some.. large amount.
<YukiIkyuta> 2^64, as primary types.
<Dr_Willis> GuildWars also worked 'ok'
<psycho666> i can't find a way to restart inetd
<K_Dallas> Q: How do i make ubuntu activate my netwrok device on the boot up? Right now i have to open networking and activate eth0 each time i boot up. thanks
<Dr_Willis> but all it takes is a few little anoyances to make ya want to boot to windows instead.
<deltron> psycho666: /etc/init.d/inetd restart ?
<imterro> hi, what plugin do i need to play .rm files?
<Hentai^XP> is there a calender for ubuntu?
<Hentai^XP> or comes with it?
<sorush20> hi
<deltron> I'm gonna tri-boot my laptop :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hentai^XP: click the calander in the corner
<psycho666> Delgul: i didn't find this script on my init.d
<K_Dallas> Hentai^Remote, evolution, korganiser, cal
<kvantti> so, to install mplayer codecs, do i just cp to lib/codecs?
<Dr_Willis> Hentai^XP,  ya can click on the little clock/date and get one.
<YukiIkyuta> Dr_Willis,  I don't have Windows on there. xP
<Dr_Willis> oops. :P
<Hentai^XP> Kamping_Kaiser which corner?
<psycho666> deltron : i didn't find this script on my init.d
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hentai^ top right
<Dr_Willis> YukiIkyuta,  you aint an MMORPG addict then. :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> on a defalut system
<ompaul> Dec 01  Ian Jackson became Debian Project Leader, 1997
<YukiIkyuta> Definitely not. ^^
<imterro> what plugin do i need to play .rm files?
<imterro> anyone?
<deltron> psycho666: hmm, guess not :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> imterro: install realplayer
<Dr_Willis> imterro,  real media = real player
<kvantti> that would be usr/local/codecs
<ompaul> imterro, you need to use realplayer
<psycho666> deltron: sorry ?
<rohan> hi all
<deltron> psycho666: i have no clue :P
<rohan> does ubuntu live cd have gparted ?
<rohan> if not, know of any live cd which does ?
<rohan> not qtparted, gparted
<K_Dallas> rohan, systemrescueCD or something like that, it has nice tools for recovery etc including partitioner
<kvantti> i got corrupted sound in mplayer with a terratec aureon and logitech x530. any help?
<Dr_Willis> logitech x530 ?
<rohan> K_Dallas: but ubuntu cd does not have it ? :(
<rohan> i was preferably looking for a relatively small live cd
<rohan> :(
<frogzoo> rohan: dsl mebbe or puppy
<rohan> frogzoo: neither. i tried.
<frogzoo> or knoppix of course
<rohan> K_Dallas: it does not have gparted
<rohan> frogzoo: it does not have gparted
<rohan> qtparted has trashed my disk twice
<frogzoo> rohan: rip has it I think (checks)
<rohan> hmm... whats the easiest way to copy partitions ?
<rohan> dd ?
<rohan> i want to move hdc7 to hdc1
<rohan> what should hdc1 be ? free space ? reiser system ?
<kyncani> rohan: cp -a is very convenient i think
<rohan> whats the optimal use of dd ?
<sorush20> any data recovery program for linux ext3
<rohan> kyncani: wont dd be safer ?
<rohan> kyncani: and faster
<frogzoo> rohan: don't trust dd with your data - it's a bad plan - use tar or cpio
<kyncani> rohan: cp is very safe, it can transfer data regardless of source and dest partition types. Plus, cp only copy real data, not empty fs blocks.
<kyncani> rohan: and it's a simple and effective solution :)
<rohan> kyncani: ah, ok.,
<K_Dallas> kyncani, isnt there a safer version of CP out there? someone once suggested it to me specially for transferring data between ntfs and linux but cannot remember the name of the command
<rohan> kyncani: wow! i can copy reiser stuff to reiser4, that way ?
<rohan> K_Dallas: ntfs ?! as in, ntfs write ? great
<YukiIkyuta> rohan, it's just the generic copy!
<YukiIkyuta> rohan, **no** ntfs write.
<K_Dallas> rohan, from ntfs ro etx3
<rob^^^> does anyone know what could cause you to get a DHCP_NAK but no lease?
<frogzoo> rohan: you were asking earlier - RIP has parted - not sure if this is the same as gparted
<kyncani> rohan: like YukiIkyuta said, cp will just copy files, almost as if you copied them from nautilus
<rob^^^> It worked fine yesterday and I haven't changed any network settings
<YukiIkyuta> rob^^^, a faulty DHCP server? :) i'm kidding.
<rob^^^> and it works fine in windows...
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I'd like to set an automatic start for a script when I press a specific key. What programs can i use?
<rob^^^> and these are the campus-wide dhcp servers which work fine with my breezy and warty machines
<rohan> ok, kyncani
<rohan> thanks a lot , kyncani frogzoo K_Dallas and YukiIkyuta
<rohan> wish ubuntu live includes gparted / qtparted :(
<rohan> :P
<slept>  Alex_BO, in X  you can use hotkeys and define the key, with xev you can read the number of a key
<redguy|work^> anyone know where I can find GATOS km kernel module?
<icemilo> where should i put  my html files for apache2?
<YukiIkyuta> good luck rohan. ^^
<lachesis> I need to find a way to backup my data from ubuntu LVM volume on a broken system, any idea ?
<frogzoo> lachesis: dl RIP
<redguy|work^> sure, i can compile it, but wanted to know if it prebiuld in some package
<redguy|work^> s/prebuld/is prebuilt/
<lachesis> the livecd doesnt seem to be able to mount LVM volume...
<Alex_BO> slept, hotkeys? System>Keyboard Shortcuts?
<lachesis> frogzoo, thx checking it out right now
<lachesis> rip recovery is possible
<icemilo> can someone please read my message..
<lachesis> shit
<icemilo> -_-;
<slept> Alex_BO, no its a package , never used System>Keyboard Shortcuts, that might work aswell
<lachesis> sorry wrong window
<Alex_BO> slept, okey.i'm gonna download it.thank you for now.
<slept> lachesis, mounting works for me with the live cd . Do you use Knoppix?
<frogzoo> icemilo: either /var/www or ~/.something - should be in apache conf
<definity> hi
<kvantti> i have solved my 5.1 problem for as far as there is no distortion, but right now the problem still is that the "dts" is not found in "libavcodec". a solve plz?
<lachesis> slept : no, ubuntu's livecd but can you mount LVM volume ?
<slept> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> icemilo: /var/www is root by defalut
<thenuke> hmm, is there any good guide for a beginner to install ubuntu?
<Alex_BO> slept, hotkeys: You must set the keyboard type, use hotkeys -t <type> to set it.         I know the keycode yet.
<Kamping_Kaiser> or ~/public_html for a /~yourusername
<thenuke> And yes i know that it is pretty simple for me example because I know something about computers :P but someone who does not know about anything might want to have somekind of guide
<lachesis> slept, I can try downloading the lastest livecd then, mine is a bit old now
<lachesis> slept : can you also explain me the command i need to type to mount the LVM volume as my understanding if LVM management is near inexistant. Or is it mounted automaticaly ?
<slept> lachesis, did you try pvscan
<Alex_BO> slept, well i know the keycode yet: e055. i'd like to associate this key to a shell script
<dewitte> end
<lachesis> nope
<Alex_BO> slept, is hotkey the right program?
<slept> Alex_BO, you can generate your own keyboardfile, just copy a existing one and fit your needs
<icemilo> Kamping_Kaiser: its not in apache.conf;
<Kamping_Kaiser> icemilo: apache or apache 2? doesnt matter i suppose, that's where those 2 dirs go
<lachesis> slept : my livecd is a hoary, i m booting it up to try but i ll download the new live cd and try again if it does not work
<aDre|ita> ulaa
<Kamping_Kaiser> the extra modules or whatever is what you have to play with, but i forget what they are
<icemilo> Kamping_Kaiser: apache2
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser, you must now that :) ..hey btw :) ... where goes OLD packages and files when i upgrade ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> icemilo: i realised i have left my custom server away, so i cant look it up  :(
<Toma-> Yo, how do you install gnome icons from tar.gz?
<Kamping_Kaiser> theD3viL: hi mate, wtf was your question? ;)
<frogzoo> theD3viL: set the option in Synaptic to trash pkgs from cache not in repos
<icemilo> ...
<slept> Alex_BO, do dpkg -L hotkeys or read the man page to find out where the files are. then copy one that fits best your keyboard and correct the keycodes. you can associate the keycodes with wathever programm or script you like
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser, where goes packages when i dist-upgrade system ... old packages ?
<Alex_BO> slept, thank you so much.now i'm looking to it
<theD3viL> frogzoo, hm..? wait a sec
<Kamping_Kaiser> theD3viL: if you upgrade to Breezy, your Hoary packages get delted
<frogzoo> theD3viL: it's under "files"
<slept> lachesis, do you have a irc connection while doing that ?
<frogzoo> theD3viL: settings -> prefs -> files
<lachesis> yeah debian on my desktop dont have any problem... its my laptop thats broken.
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser, iam not upgraded..will upgraded too daper .. when it will be relased...
<_penguin> hello all, I'm getting the double clock speed problem on my laptop (as well as cursor blinking double fast, bouncing busy icon bouncing double speed)..
<theD3viL> frogzoo, yes i see...which? 1,2,3 ? :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> theD3viL: next year
<_penguin> I've tried various things like no_timer_check noapictimer etc to no avail; is there any update on this bug?
<frogzoo> theD3viL: if you just upgraded, probably just click "clear cache" and then select 3
<theD3viL> frogzoo, ill do that when ill upgraded...
<frogzoo> theD3viL: but your hoary pkgs were deleted when you changed repos, so just pick 3
<theD3viL> Kamping_Kaiser, frogzoo: what about depencies ?
<lachesis> slept, I did pvscan and it worked : i get PV /dev/hda5     VG Ubuntu  lvm2 [37Gb/0 free] 
<frogzoo> theD3viL: don't sweat it - just upgrade & it all works
<slept> lachesis, lvscan
<slept> lachesis, mount /dev/mapper/... /mnt
<theD3viL> frogzoo, i just asking..
<_penguin> um ok....how about any work on when 2.6.13 will be released?
<_penguin> s/work/word
* K_Dallas just installed 2.6.12 so i have no rush ;)
<lachesis> slept, yeah !!! Well done, i could mount my drive ! thanx so much.
<JulienH> Hi all
<_penguin> man this comm sucks ass, no wonder I was so quick to pop back in my gentoo cd last time I was here
<JulienH> Is there a specific version of Ubuntu for servers ?
<definity> lol
<slept> JulienH, you can do a server install or use debian
<max__> hi
<potus> JulienH: u can just boot cd and type command 'server' when u see boot:
<potus> that will give u bear console.
<potus> having porblems with cups tho so i am installing kde just got the cups gui =/
<definity> any good linux hacking tutorials for beginners?
<potus> definity: yeah unix bible
<potus> start with that
<potus> =P
<JulienH> potus: ok thanks :)
<slept> potus, use http://localhost:631
<max__> how can i play mp3 with amarok?
<potus> slept: i tried it keeps saying access denied
<definity> potus:  thanks :)
<slept> :(
<max__> ...
<max__> ???
<kyncani> !tell max__ about mp3
<JulienH> But is there any difference during the installation when typing "server" after the boot prompt ?
<jbroome> JulienH: it's a minimal install with no GUI
<Toma-> definity: http://kernelnewbies.org/ is a good place to get started hacking
<MickMcMack> JulienH, that will install no X.
<frogzoo> JulienH: all the guid stuff isn't installed
<jbroome> apt-get install what you want/need for your server
<frogzoo> JulienH: unless you want a hard core server box, just use the standard install & run whatever services
<potus> JulienH: the difference is your not gonna have the GUI just the console.. e.g. black and white
<NiklasH_1ork> hi, anyone else having problems with mozilla-firefox? It won't start on one of my boxes, and both run an up to date system with linux-686
<JulienH> frogzoo: it will be a dedicated server plugged in a datacenter
<potus> JulienH: once u get their ur going to want to do apt-get install openssh-server
<boo> are there any alternative programs to wine?
<potus> that will make it so u can ssh into the box and figure out whatever else u gotta do =)
<JulienH> frogzoo: We used to install Debian, I'm just interested about Ubuntu
<frogzoo> boo - Crossover Office - it's commercial though
<mjr> boo, not really as such (except the derivatives CrossOver Office and Cedega)
<mjr> boo, what did you want to do?
<boo> play games =/
<K_Dallas> cedega should be helpfull then
<Murrlin> don't we all? :D
<frogzoo> NiklasH_1ork: no probs on ff 1.07 386
<max__> umm...
<boo> crossover office isnt good for games?
* K_Dallas plys no game not that he has ever done it except for gorilla ;)
<K_Dallas> boo, never tried it but cedega is specialized for game
<boo> SWEET it works with bf2 omg
<frogzoo> JulienH: in some ways, ubuntu is better for server purposes than debian because of the package stability
<Dr_Willis> boo,  compared to cedega, id have to say yes. - Different "focus" on the  development.
<holycow> frogzoo, wtf are you smoking
<jbroome> frogzoo: yeah, debian sarge is *way* too cutting edge for servers.
<holycow> if you think breezy is anything but a disaster for example, then you need to reconsider
<boo> haha if they have this, remind me why everyone doesnt use linux?
<holycow> also server products cannot be released on a 6 month interval and be considered 'stable'
<theD3viL> What you peoples think about next relases of ubuntu...will be corrupted like Fedora, Mandriva etc. or will work that fast right now?
<Dr_Willis> boo,  its not 100% working all the time for a start
<boo> oh :(
<Dr_Willis> boo,  every update of World of Warcraft seems to break somthing else with cedega. :(
<RustyJames> !tell
<frogzoo> holycow: for just the standard stuff, breezy is very nice
<boo> MMOs suck, fps own :)
<Dr_Willis> then again every Update of WoW seems to break WoW also.
<boo> heh
<potus> frogzoo: yeah it is
<potus> =)
<boo> cal-i bf2 cal-m css :)
<Dr_Willis> boo,  I get better looking GFX  in native windows then cedega also. SAdly.
<potus> if i installed kubuntu-desktop.  i should have all the gnome printer administration packages via default correct?
<Dr_Willis> but that fact that the games are playable is impressive.
<theD3viL> Dr_Willis, you always can install win on second partition :)
<potus> i already install cups , and samba. via apt before i installed kdesktop
<Dr_Willis> theD3viL,  i got it on my SATA Drive #1. :P Linux is on its own IDE drive.
<boo> ah graphics quality should be an issue, i have a good card.
<boo> how exactly does it work?
<theD3viL> Dr_Willis, why you dont play wow in win =?
<potus> i got 6600GT it sucks
<potus> i wont buy another gfx card.. ill stick to xbox 360 =)
<Dr_Willis> theD3viL,  gotten where I dont Play WoW at alll - its gotten to be a Major "annoyance" to play.
<Toma-> anyone know how to select a gtk engine?
<BigKahuna> !moodin
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, BigKahuna
<boo> haha potus..dont they overheat?
<potus> idk i didnt have a problem with my first one.. i just sold it on ebay to make a few dollars.
<potus> but computer games never worked right for me i got a top notch pc and they still look horrible
<theD3viL> Dr_Willis, f**k games, you always can help peoples on "ubuntu and www.ubuntuforums.org :P
<frogzoo> does ubuntu run on the 360 yet ?
<Dr_Willis> theD3viL,  yep. thats about all i do.
<potus> amd 64 1.8, 1 gig ram, 74g raptor, 6600gt and battlefield 2 still looks shacky
<potus> shakey*
<Dr_Willis> theD3viL,  now ya know why i feel that most MMOROGS are treadmill games with a chat room running on top of them.
<theD3viL> Dr_Willis, same that me .. :) .. i have gaim too..but ... ;)
<Dr_Willis> theD3viL,  IM clients are Evil! Irc is the Truth to chatting nirvana
<Toma-> anyone know how to select a gtk engine?
<theD3viL> Dr_Willis, tell that to my girlfriend :)
<Dr_Willis> theD3viL,  now having HOT webcam "relationships" is ok. ;P
<boo> ok, im trying to install cedega, ihave a cedega 5.0 tgz, a tgfontinstall and a tgmozctl install. what do i do (ive never installed anything before)
<DrBair> is anyone else out there having issues with clearlooks or human engines crashing evolution calendar?
<Dr_Willis> boo,  read the cedega intall docs at the cedega homepage yet?
<wickedpuppy> boo, i assume you bought it ?
<boo> im at a internet cafe, yes
<Dr_Willis> boo,  you just need the cedega   debian package.
<boo> ok
<theD3viL> Dr_Willis, loool :)
<Dr_Willis> if you are using ubuntu that is.
<boo> ok what is that
<Dr_Willis> what is what? :P
<boo> i dont see any .deb files...in the archive there are lots of directories, like usr opt ect
<wickedpuppy> boo, eh ah in the tgz there are usr opt etc ?
<boo> yes
<theD3viL> Dr_Willis, i dont have webcam :PPP
<Dr_Willis> they are there somewhere boo - i used them just the other day
<Toma-> anyone know how to select a gtk engine?
<clarkee> i should get  a webcam for my ubuntu laptop
<potus> whats the best way to make a system backup tar or cpio? i cant seem to get the tar command right. can someone help me make a snapshot?
<potus> i need premissions and all saved =/
<YukiIkyuta> i'm out!
<kyncani> potus: hhm, rsync ?
<potus> kyncani: never used it =/
<wickedpuppy> potus, rsync is just to sync data in two place ... it will not compress
<Rawplayer> LA
<Seveas> MI
<william__> hey has an update for Firefox 1.5 been done for Ubuntu?
<Seveas> william__, no
<wickedpuppy> william__, topic
<theD3viL> william__, no
<theD3viL> william__, /topc
<theD3viL> william__, /topic
<boo> william__, no they havent.
<boo> :)
<theD3viL> =)
<Dr_Willis> boo ya want the .deb packages :P
<dpupp> anyone one else here have problems playing backup DVD's? some of mine after playing for 10 min error out saying pissibly encrypted when i know they are not. and i do have libdvdcss...
<boo> im "looking" ;)
<Dr_Willis> its right there on the download list :P
<boo> where?
<boo> this torrent is taking forever
<Dr_Willis> torrent>?
<wickedpuppy> torrent ?
<wickedpuppy> eh ah
<boo> im downloading a movie and its taking forever
<boo> its been 2 days =/
<Dr_Willis> at the cedega home page for 'legal' users - theres a cedega_5.0.1_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> :)
<wickedpuppy> whats that got to do with the cedega deb file ?
<boo> nothing
<boo> lol
<boo> link dr willis?
<william__> can I ask what dapper is.. just for fun
<Dr_Willis> boo its on the cedega site under download. You have to be a registered user to get it.
<boo> dapper is stylish in a word
<boo> kinda, elegantly stylish
<Dr_Willis> boo,  ya got to have an account/password to use the program anyway :P
* Dr_Willis Pictures a Duck Dressed up like a Penguin.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<boo> really?
<boo> wtf?
<Dr_Willis> wtf wtf? Cedega is a Comercial product. :P
<Toma-> cedega cvs is free game tho
<Dr_Willis> Cedega CVS is 'free'
<Dr_Willis> but from what i hear the CVS is lacking some 'features'
<boo> software should be free!
<boo> its not realy anyway
<Dr_Willis> boo,  http://happypenguin.org/     - all kinds of free games.
<rob^^^> Does anyone here have any kind of understanding as to how network manager ties in with the underlying config files and utils?
<rob^^^> It always seems that it shows one thing in ifconfig and another in network manager
<boo> why is my torrent going backwards :(
<mjr> probably it got an invalid block
<thegladiator> hi
<Dr_Willis> boo,  its the way porn works.
<boo> porn doesnt go from 65% to 51!
<MickMcMack> \o/
<Toma-> boo: probably some bad checksums
<boo> porn goes from 8=D to 8=======D
<thegladiator> i created a shell script , for mounting my hdd , but it always cautions me whether to run in terminal or display it
<beelzebub123_> the people want their stuff back lol
<Dr_Willis> boo,  it goes In and out.. then repeats. :P
<thegladiator> hwo do i get rid of this ?
* dpupp loves torrents. 
<Dr_Willis> then bac to 8=D
<MickMcMack> I once had a torrent that carried on until 150%. :)
<boo> lol
* beelzebub123_ yells "Up with torrent! DOWN WITH RIAA!"
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  right click on its icons and check its settings.
* dpupp double checks to see if he's in off topic or not. 
<boo> riaa more like assholes amirite
<__filip_> i have an problem, i cant log in to ubuntu, i get an messeage,
<boo> im going to dissapear tomorrow
<Lardarse> hi, i'm following te instructions here: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Uninstall_ATI_driver
<boo> :(
<benkong2> how can i tell x to allow multiple x sessions on breezy?
<boo> OMG STOP NO
<__filip_> that tell me i have not been logged in for more then 10 sec
<Lardarse> the first command did nothing
<boo> it wasat 85 then back to 53
<Lardarse> do i need to do the other 2
<Lardarse> ?
<thegladiator> Dr_Willis, WHAT DO I NEED TO CHECK IN SETTINGS ?
<dpupp> boo, what client are you using?
<boo> 21.4 of 7.4 mb
<boo> the standard one? i dont know what it is
<Toma-> thegladiator: why make a script to mount?
<boo> i use azeurus on windows, do they have it for lonux?
<dpupp> boo, yes azureus works in linux.
<thegladiator> Toma-, to mount my hard disk paritions,
<dpupp> thats what i use here.
<thegladiator> Toma-, it doesnt do that auto,
<Toma-> thegladiator: have you got any idea what fstab is?
<boo> w to the OOT
<dpupp> want a screenshot boo?
<thegladiator> i am a newbie
<Toma-> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<boo> eh nah im downloading it now
<thegladiator> could u temme something on it ?  a brief primer ? like what it does
<thegladiator> okay lemme check it
<Toma-> thats a pretty silly ubotu entry actaully.....
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  I seem to recall a "run in terminal" check box.   or similer thing.   depending on exactly what you are trying to do.
<thegladiator> i see... yep thanks
<Dr_Willis> not in gnome at the moment - so i cant check
<Dr_Willis> gee... :P hard to find wasent it eh?
<thegladiator> so fstab is something ike autoexec  in dos ?
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  fstab - lists what mounted devices go where.
<Dr_Willis> NOTHING to do with 'autoexec'
<Toma-> thegladiator: sort of. not really, it lets the computer know what drives you want and how to mount them
<Dr_Willis> :)
<thegladiator> Dr_Willis, thanks lemme check that out
<Dr_Willis> Sort of, Kinda, Not Really, No, :P
<dli_> what's the ubuntu way to configure X? for ati radeon X600
<Toma-> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Dr_Willis> There ya go dli_  :P read there. and hope it works
<Toma-> dli_: the see wiki page above ^^^
<thegladiator> btw > can i just add another enrty into fstab like that ?  befiore the last line ?
<Dr_Willis> it worked for my x200m on my laptop
<boo> whats a .cpkg
<dli_> tom, Dr_Willis thanks
<Toma-> thegladiator: only if you know what youre doing. ;)
<boo> how do i install .deb packages?
<thegladiator> okie :) i'll figure it out
<thegladiator> thanks
<Toma-> boo: dpkg -i <package.deb>
<Toma-> with sudo of course
<dpupp> boo: sudo dpkg -i whatever_you_are_installing.deb
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> Toma-,  now ya got him totally confused.
<Toma-> im so getting tempted to go back to kde :(
<dli_> 5.10 breezy uses xorg or xfree86?
<Dr_Willis> Toma-,   use 'wmii' :P
<crimsun> X.Org
<holycow> anyone here running the gpl version of the mozilla flash plugin ... any thoughts on it's quality?
<jcaine> why's that Toma- ?
<dpupp> im tempted to try kde...... never tried it.
<Toma-> im looking at kde-look.org and the old kwin theme i used, crystal.
<dli_> crimsun, why the ati howto page states, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" ?
<jcaine> ahhh
<crimsun> dli_: you're probably reading a section that's appropriate for Warty?
<boo> program depends on xlibs (>> 4.1.0); however:
<boo>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<Murrlin> very interesting
<u1sun> hello - how do i restart alsa ?
<boo> where do i get xlibs
<dli_> crimsun, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Toma-> u1sun: you dont. u may want to restart esd tho?
<u1sun> what?
<Toma-> is there a crystal/alpha-transparent metacity theme? :(
<Murrlin> I can ping my main computer, I can ssh into it and lynx google.. but I can't access net from my second machine (like I used to with 4 other distros)
<u1sun> ubotu, restart alsa?
<jcaine> :(
<ubotu> u1sun: Are you on ritalin?
<holycow> http://directory.fedora.redhat.com/wiki/Main_Page  <-- neato
<u1sun> Toma, yeaa
<Toma-> u1sun: you can try /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<crimsun> dli_: yes, there's a section for Warty and a section for Hoary/Breezy
<crimsun> you restart ALSA by ''sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload''
<boo> Ok i have just installed 2 programs how do i put them on a menu (applications)
<dpupp> boo, are you running ubuntu 5.10 ?
<boo> yes
* imterro is changing to debian
<dli_> crimsun, I never used ubuntu, but recommended ubuntu for my friends, now, they are asking me questions
<dpupp> ok, boo, you will save your self a whole lot of time if you read this post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295&highlight=automatix    its about an automated installer of most comunly used applications.
<dpupp> really handy it is.
<crimsun> dli_: if they're using Breezy, they should use the Breezy section.
<wickedpuppy> dpupp, eh ah pls don't recommend automatix
<dpupp> wickedpuppy, why not?
<wickedpuppy> it installs things without going through the user .. which is what its supposed to do
<dli_> crimsun, got it now
<boo> what is debian and am i using it?
<wickedpuppy> boo, google pls
<wickedpuppy> or join #debian
<wickedpuppy> i am sure they can tell ya more ...
<Dr_Willis> and if using Cedega - go read the cedega docs. :P
<dpupp> i so want to finish watching serial experiments lain but my dvd keeps erroring out.
<Lardarse> does anyone here think that i should replace my ati graphics card with an nvidia card that i have available?
<Dr_Willis> Lardarse,  depennds :P is it working ok?
<dpupp> lardarse, i like nvidia over ati...... but thats just me.
<Dr_Willis> if not - rip that puppy out.
<Lardarse> i tried the fglrx drivers
* wickedpuppy runs
<Lardarse> and it shat itself when it tried to do anything
<Dr_Willis> is it worth the 15 min it will take to change it out.
<wickedpuppy> Dr_Willis, i don't know you hate me so much ... :P
<Lardarse> wth the ati divers
<Lardarse> i can't ge more than about 20fps
<Murrlin> all the posts I've ever seen about Internet connection sharing never mentions one thing I just found out
<Dr_Willis> Lardarse,  sounds like you just answered your own question then. :P
<Murrlin> can someone add this to the forum?
<Lardarse> yeah :-S
<Eph> Hey what can I do when my screen gets green ?
<Eph> It happens often
<Murrlin> "Open a DNS port on your firewal"
<Eph> And I got to restart the session each time
<Murrlin> wall
<Eph> Should I report this bug somewhere ?
<Alex_BO> HELLO!How is called the program to scan the ports of a IP?
<malverian[work] > Any idea why my parallel port is only recognized by ubuntu if it's in ECP mode?
<Alex_BO> I can't remember...
<Stonekeeper> hi. has anyone deployed a ubuntu thin client system?
<malverian[work] > Alex_BO, nmap
<Alex_BO> malverian[work] , thanks
<BlueEagle> eph: Well, before reporting a bug knowing what causes it is a good idea.
<Eph> I've know clue
<Eph> I'm doing anythind and suddenly there is green everywhere
<Eph> When I mouse the mouse, the green goes away then it comes back
<BlueEagle> eph: Have you tried a different windowmanager?
<Eph> It never happened with debian sarge, only with ubuntu and ubuntu live cd
<Eph> Uh no i'm using gnome
<BlueEagle> eph: Try a different windowmanager. If it still happens it will rule that out. Then you can try downgrading your X-server.
<Eph> Ok I'll try fluxbox
<BlueEagle> eph: If it stops happening there's a problem with gnome.
<tatzan_> hi
<tatzan_> gnome doesnt start anymore, gdm does, but when i try to login, i only get the background and a cursor... i did an update, before the update it all worked... any ideas anyone?
<jcaine> what did you update?
<tatzan_> entire system
<tatzan_> apt-get update/upgrade
<tatzan_> 5.10
<definity> wot is apt mean?
<tatzan_> from a fresh cd installation
<Oetzi> http://mahopa.de/bilder/lustige-forenbilder/google.jpg
<tatzan_> definity, a package tool afaik
<Oetzi> sry
<Oetzi> wrong channelwindow
<aguztinako> please to conect at irchispano?
<aguztinako> alguno que hable castellano?
<aguztinako> k no me entero de na de na
<tatzan_> seems like the gnome-session script is stuck
<jcaine> :(
<jcaine> I had a similar problems - but it was caused by an nvidia option =/
<jcaine> *problem
<tatzan_> jcaine, gdm is starting so this should not be the problem
<aguztinako> gallonegro_ estas?
<jcaine> it would display the background image and mounted devices, but wouldn't load up the panels
<tatzan_> maybe dpkg-reconfigure -a will be friends with me...
<rabihkh> hallo kannn mir yemand helfen ?
<boo> hey
<boo> where do i make shortcuts appear in the menus?
<boo> i installed azeurus but there is no shortcut, how do i make one
<definity> whats so good about linux
<definity> ?
<aguztinako> alguno habla castellano
<boo> linux is weird
<boo> i just got it
<boo> its not bad tho
<boo> its kinda cool
<jcaine> different reasons for different people
<definity> ok
<jcaine> for me - its free, customizable, and runs the games I do play
<dli_> boo: use a desktop environment (gnome , kde)
<jbroome> i like it because of the intelligent discourse on the IRC channels
<boo> i am dli
<boo> but i dont know how to get shortcuts up there
<definity> kool
<mwe> how's it weird?
<boo> im not used to typing in commands
<definity> well are there any good hacking tutorials about got beginners on linux
<boo> lololol
<mwe> I see
<dli_> boo: right click on desktop (empty area), choose creat launcher
<mwe> you can avoid typing commands most of the time though
<rabihkh> ??
<dli_> boo: don't avoid typing root passwd, you have to use passwd protection for root
<Dr_Willis> 'feel the linux love'
* MickMcMack feels it good.
<boo> ok
<jcaine> mmm
<boo> hey, im getting cedega cvs, but i dont know which profile to get
<mahangu> anybody played CS via cedega?
<boo> 0
<Dr_Willis> !cedega
<ubotu> hmm... cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page, or #cedega http://www.franskcorner.org/
<stelt> idea: floppy disk that brings up a general install distro menu; pick your distro from a on-line list and it takes you to the distro-specific installer it automatically downloads (cause not all computers have floppy drives anymore, we of course also need CDs and USB stick versions)
<Dr_Willis> stelt,  a mega-net-installer boot cd you mean?
<jcaine> Question: Is there a way to watch video with transparency? Or allow the video to show through transparent windows? Using transset, the video just shows up as a blue overlay
<Dkelly> hi all new linux guy here.  maybe a simple question ned some help in the device manager area
<Dkelly> I am running a dual processor intergraph workstation.  The device manager does not see the board or the processors
<olicat> does anyone know the command to create a new svn project?
<boo> lok
<xychix_> is there a good manual on howto compile a kernel under ubuntu ? with the same config as the current ?
<boo> i need some help, i was running WineCVS.sh and it spit out like 2 pages of error text, can anyone help?
<xychix_> i need to make a kernel module. current gcc =4    kernel was build with 3.4.5
<epimeteo> hi, is it normal in a P4 2.8 and nvidia for flightgear warm the CPU 'til it reaches 60
<Drgb> hi everyone, i just installed ubuntu and i can't play mpeg video files, totem says he needs codecs, i tried to search them with apt but i didn't find anything, can you help me?
<jbroome> !tell Drgb about codecs
<benoy> hi all, I just tried to play a *.mov file with totem player but the video is all green.  How can I fix this?
<plazz> xychix_: Install gcc-3.4 for occassions like that then. And just do 'CC="gcc-3.4" command'
<Drgb> jbroome, thanks, but what should i do after i downloaded them?
<xychix_> plazz: ok.. i'll try that
<jbroome> restart totem
<selinium> ubotu, tell benoy about codecs
<Drgb> ok, thank you
<mwe> benoy: do you have the right codec?
<stelt> Dr_Willis: that sounds like a good name, yes. Though maybe replace "mega" with "meta" or "general"
<Dr_Willis> stelt,  net installs can be good.. and bad. :P
<stelt> why bad?
<boo> spec16.c:180: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness
<boo> 
<boo> what does that mean
<elio_> hy all, which file format must i download to use it with ubuntu (rpm, from suse, from redhat, etc) ?
<benoy> I think so mwe
<xychix_> elio_: .deb will suit best
<Dr_Willis> stelt,  what if ya got 10 machines to install to.. tht means you basicially download the same stuff 10 times = more server load.
<Dr_Willis> stelt,  now a "torrent" net installer.. that would be interesting
<elio_> also debian/linux
<Alex[RM-UK] > hey
<Alex[RM-UK] > whats the difference between GDM and GTK?
<plazz> GDM = display manager, GTK = graphical tool kit.
<elio_> thanks xychix
<Alex[RM-UK] > plazz, whats the difference? I mean, I see GTK themes...but shouldn't they be GDM themes if GDM is the display manager?
<xychix_> plazz:  :( next issue
<xychix_> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<xychix_> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<xychix_> :P :P :P
<xychix_> i'll google a bit
<plazz> GDM only handles logging in/etc. It's not the window/theme manager.
<NoUse> Alex[RM-UK]  GDM is build using GTK, GDM themes != GTK themes
<plazz> xychix_: Installing nvidia modules? :P What linux-image are you using?
<root__> HELLO
<root__> MAN
<xychix_> plazz: installing vmware-player
<root__> MANES
<xychix_> Linux bea 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Nov 18 11:51:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<root__> MANES
<Dr_Willis> wow - ircing as root , under ubuntu..  :P
<plazz> xychix_: Ah. Whatever your linux-image you're using, install the corresponding linux-headers.
<xychix_> tnx
<boo> hey are there any code ezzeperts who can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81232&page=2
<Kamping_Kaiser> Dr_Willis: commitment :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Right, well im about to install Gnome on Kubuntu...cos im starting to think that KDE really does suck
<Stonekeeper> er... why not just install ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I bet the Ubuntu devs are having a heart attack now.
<Dr_Willis> KDE is very nice in ways
<Alex[RM-UK] > Stonekeeper, can't be bothered to download Ubuntu when I have Kubuntu already installed
<Dr_Willis> so is Gnome.
<xychix_> Alex[RM-UK] : ROFL
<Dr_Willis> wmii - is amuseing also.
<NoUse> Alex[RM-UK]  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xychix_> i'll make a Fubuntu :P
<xychix_> fluxbox rules
<Dr_Willis> wmubuntu
<mwe> heh
<elio_> i don't have the standart headers to compile with gcc, yes i know, i'm newbie, where can i get them and where i must do them=
<elio_> ?
<NoUse> elio_ install the build-essential package
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials'
<jcaine> Question: What IRC clients are you all using?
<Ng> irssi!
<testmachine> irssi!!
<jbroome> screen + irssi
<jcaine> lol
<testmachine> irssi is the best client there is
<xychix_> plazz: tnx so far... almost vmware running :) :)
<plazz> xychix_: Np.
<testmachine> jbroome: ofcourse dont forget screen
<testmachine> hey xychix_
<testmachine> :)
<jcaine> testmachine, what makes you say that?
<jbroome> i dabble with xchat and irssi-proxy
<testmachine> < assink xychix_
<testmachine> :P
<xychix_> :P
<Sonderblade> anyone using dapper here?
<Dr_Willis> mIRC owns Ju!
<testmachine> xychix: my nick is registered and i forgot the identify pass :P
<testmachine> xychix: *grin*
<xychix> testmachine: i never register my nick
<Dr_Willis> its always funniy to make your xchat/irssi version reply - spit out some fake new mIRC version.
<xychix> maybe i should
<testmachine> xychix: nah, i had to do that for #asterisk
<andcor> somebody knows xawtv ??
<jcaine> So, you all recommend irssi?
<jcaine> (Currently playing around with xchat)
<boo> Is there any way to get CVS Cedega working with ubuntu?
<__filip_> how do i change the keyboard layout to swedish ?
<NoUse> !tell boo about cedega
<Dr_Willis> jcaine,  i tend to use xchat under Linux and windows.
* testmachine is off (going home) bye
<Trackilizer> Just wanted to ask is there anything i can add to the sources.list file that will enable me to install Java.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<testmachine> Trackilizer: there is
<testmachine> oh ok
<andcor> somebody knows xawtv ?
<testmachine> :)
<Trackilizer> So, what is it i have to add to the sources.list file so that i will be able to install jave via "apt-get"
<mwe> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<jeff_> When I play .avi files from a canon digital camera, the sound is static. All other audio plays fine on the computer. Any ideas? (A sample avi can be found here: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canona620/page8.asp)
<donald> Question: Does anyone have any knowledge on a chat program called Pal Talk for Linux operating system??
<xychix> plazz: vmplayer is running :) let's copy a few vmwares to the machine :)
<plazz> xychix: Grats.
<Trackilizer> Why is it everytime i check the boxes for Multiverse in Synaptic and check again, it's unchecked.
<Stork> if my ubuntu has openoffice on it, does that mean my pc will have java installed?
<boo> NoUse, it doesnt work on ubuntu though because of the compiler
<NoUse> boo ubuntu uses the standard gcc compiler
<Stork> sweet it does have java
<NoUse> Stork it has the gnu java interpreter I believe, if you want Sun or IBM's JVM you have to install it seperatley
<Stork> why does it have that lol
<NoUse> Stork they can't include the other JVM since they aren't free software
* xota saluda!
<Dr_Willis> Nice of Sun to shoot itself in the foot like that. *sigh*
<Stork> baah damn you sun
<Stork> i don't have an active internet connection at the moment on that computer ;(
<Stork> hmm
<Stork> how can i find out my system specs with ubuntu?
<dli_> Stork, lspci
<csb> embox?
<dli_> Stork, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<csb> oops
<csb> are mp4/acc files supproted in rythembox?
<csb> i've connected my ipod, but the formats aren't recognized
<jeff_> How can I fix the static-y audio in .avi files from my digital camera?
<dli_> csb: try xmms, you can get many plugins for xmms
<csb> dli: ok, but from what i read, this should work. amaroK doesn't work either
<linuxgeek2> hi sambagirl
<linuxgeek2> lol
<NoUse> csb you might need to install faac gstreamer plugin
<NoUse> csb it's in synaptic
<sls> hi! where do I pt scripts to be run on login? In ubuntu?
<sls> Like I need to connect to several samba shares...
<dli_> sls: update-rc.d add foo defaults
<dli_> sls: put the foo in /etc/init.d
<sls> foo???
<sls> what is that?
<MickMcMack> Foo!
<Stork> is there a nooby guide for ubuntu? it's my first time :)
<dli_> sls: sls: read the README in /etc/init.d
<NoUse> !tell Stork about faq
<matrix-user-c> how do i enable ssh login
<Dr_Willis> google linux beginer tutorial
<Dr_Willis> is a start
<NoUse> matrix-user-c install the openssh-server package
<dli_> matrix-user-c, apt-get install ssh
<Stork> ??
<tristan> Stork : we are the nooby guide for Ubuntu
<matrix-user-c> sudo apt-get install ssh
<sls> dli_: /etc/init.d runs for everyone thoough does it not... I want to run stuff in my profile only
<sls> not for other people...
<Stork> tristan: awesome
<NoUse> Stork http://help.ubuntu.com
<boo> hey
<Stork> does ubuntu come with any servers installed?
<dli_> sls: you want to run it in your ~/.bash_profile ?
<vertz> Am i the only one that have problems getting the nvidia drivers working in breezy badger?
<boo> how can i open a read only file and edit it with a etxt editor
<Stork> http in particular
<NoUse> matrix-user-c read what i said again, openssh-server, not ssh
<tristan> boo : try to open it as root. for example sudo gedit name_of_the_file
<dli_> boo: if it's read only, what do you want to do with it
<Stork> anyone?
<makis> @Strok: the best guide for begginers arround is :www.aboutdebian.com/linux.htm
<NoUse> Stork I sent you a link
<boo> i want to edit it, but im not good with console, so i wanna use a text editor
<NoUse> Stork http://help.ubuntu.com
<Stork> oh okay
<Stork> thanks
<jeff_> Anyone have any ideas about my sound problems?
<dli_> boo: I use vim, you may try kedit, gedit
<conn> I'm having trouble with xv with my graphics card (ATI Mobility M4, using r128). I found this patch (but for XFree86) that could solve my problem, can someone confirm if it was included into X.org? http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-x@lists.debian.org/msg03945.html
<tristan> boo : try what I said. It will open it with the default text editor but be careful because if it is read only you might have trouble if you miss edit it
<boo> rgr
<Sonderblade> anyone using dapper here?
<twibbler> Hi all.
<tristan> conn : what is xv?
<tristan> twibbler : hi
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do I restart X?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i did now apt-get install ssh
<twibbler> Here is an interesting one. Have laptop compaq Nc6000 with a dockingstation, everything except the external monitor are working great. I have an active matrix screen on the monitor, does anybody know how to configure it so it is a single screen ?.
<K_Dallas> Q:  header file tcl.h  has been found for 8.4*  but no corresponding tcl library (and i dont know what else i could install to ge those)
<matrix-ubuntu-c> is now my ssh enable for folks to log in if they have user nad pas
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c I didn't say to install ssh, I said openssh-server, there is a different
<NoUse> difference*
<matrix-ubuntu-c> ok how i do that
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jeff_> Umm... silly question: can folks here see my messages?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> it says its allready installed
<jbroome> jeff_: no
<Shadowline> jeff_: yes we see you
<jeff_> heh
<Dr_Willis> jeff_,  No. :P
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c then ssh is enabled
<tristan> jeff_ : yes
<matrix-ubuntu-c> now if somebody want to log in to my ubuntu he can do it
<jeff_> thanks
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c should be able to
<aj_> ok i have a problem when i start up i get a few errors
<matrix-ubuntu-c>  ssh
<matrix-ubuntu-c> usage: ssh [-1246AaCfgkMNnqsTtVvXxY]  [-b bind_address]  [-c cipher_spec] 
<matrix-ubuntu-c>            [-D port]  [-e escape_char]  [-F configfile] 
<matrix-ubuntu-c>            [-i identity_file]  [-L [bind_address:] port:host:hostport] 
<matrix-ubuntu-c>            [-l login_name]  [-m mac_spec]  [-O ctl_cmd]  [-o option]  [-p port] 
<matrix-ubuntu-c>            [-R [bind_address:] port:host:hostport]  [-S ctl_path] 
<aj_> X won't start up
<matrix-ubuntu-c>            [user@] hostname [command] 
<matrix-ubuntu-c> it shows this
<matrix-ubuntu-c> when i do ssh
<Dr_Willis> does just instaling ssh startup the sshd server?
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c read the /topic, No pasting!
<Dr_Willis> matrix-ubuntu-c,  yea.. that normal. :P tell it where to ssh to.
<aj_> it says requested entity already in use
<Dr_Willis> matrix-ubuntu-c,  may be time to read a ssh tutorial or 2
<jeff_> so no one else gets static for audio when they play this file: http://img2.dpreview.com/reviews/A620/MVI_1157.AVI ?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i donno if a friend want to remote login to my ubuntu and install a sofwtar he does ssh mypi login i give and pass right
<NoUse> I think the ssh developers are currently working on the "ssh client guesses where you want to log into" fucntionality
<elio_> do i must download clanlib~.gz or clanlib~.bz2? which is easier (or better) for ubuntu to install?
<Dr_Willis> NoUse,  thats part of the ESP interface add on right
<matrix-ubuntu-c> can you try to log in in my box nouse if i give u user and pass
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c can't
<Dr_Willis> elio_,  best to find it in the repos and use synaptic to install it.
<matrix-ubuntu-c> why
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c I'm busy
<elio_> i can't download it in synaptic at the moment
<Dr_Willis> :)
<matrix-ubuntu-c> anyone else who can do ssh to se if my ssh is working
<Dr_Willis> matrix-ubuntu-c,  try 'ssh localhost'
<Dr_Willis> or 'ssh your.ip.number.here'
<jbroome> on the list of things not to do; handing out ssh logins and PWs on irc is probably pretty damn close to the top
<matrix-ubuntu-c> it goes down to a prompt
<Dr_Willis> matrix-ubuntu-c,  ya mean a login/password prompt?
<elio_> Dr_Willis, it says: "libclan2-mikmod:
<elio_>  Hngt ab: libmikmod2 (>=3.1.10) but it is not installable
<elio_> "
<Alex[RM-UK] > hey
<seife> Someone help me to install a wlan network please.
<jbroome> matrix-ubuntu-c: i got this when i ssh'd to your IP:   ssh 84.217.131.111
<jbroome> john@84.217.131.111's password:
<Alex[RM-UK] > why are my Menus in Gnome blue?
<jbroome> so sshd is running on your end
<Dr_Willis> Alex[RM-UK] ,  they are sad?
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : because you changed the color maybe?
<nullspace> whats the command used to install all build dependences for a package
<Alex[RM-UK] > i've just installed Gnome :P
<matrix-ubuntu-c> did it asked u for user and pasword
<jbroome> y
<mwe> nullspace: auto-apt can do it
<nullspace> thanks
<matrix-ubuntu-c> ok i created a user john pass john see if it works
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : try to type killall gnome-panel in console
<tristan> And see if the menus are still blue
<tristan> Else maybe it comes from your desktop theme. Did you changed it or do you habe the Ubuntu default one?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> does it work
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c you can test your own ssh server
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c people have told you about 10 times now
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c 'ssh localhost'
<jbroome> matrix-ubuntu-c: YES IT WORKS
<matrix-ubuntu-c> ssh localhost  then i type john john
<matrix-ubuntu-c> nothing happens here
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c read an ssh howto, you aren't understand how this works
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, I found outs what's wrong. I am using Kubuntu but with Gnome, and Gnome has picked up hte KDE package which makes all GTK programs use my current KDE theme
<matrix-ubuntu-c> but why i can not see you are online
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i do w and who
<jbroome> wow, you just gave out your un and pw on irc.
<jbroome> that's awesome
<NoUse> how long until the box is rooted?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix   :0           Dec  1 18:29
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix   pts/0        Dec  1 18:30 (:0.0)
<matrix-ubuntu-c> john     pts/1        Dec  1 18:44 (user-0ce2if4.cable.mindspring.com)
<jbroome> depends on how generous i'm feeling
<jbroome> :)
<K_Dallas> Q:  header file tcl.h  has been found for 8.4*  but no corresponding tcl library (and i dont know what else i could install to ge those)
<stratovarius> pls guys who can give me a good repository list for breezy?
<seife> Someone help me to install a wlan network please.
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c stop pasting, I've already told you once
<matrix-ubuntu-c> ok now i see how it works
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how do i remove that user now
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c use the gnome users and group dialog
<K_Dallas> (tcllib tclx, tcl8.4.dev are installed)
<Alex[RM-UK] > How do I install a new theme in Gnome? I clicked Install new Theme...but which file do I choose?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> what the fuck
<john_> hi from matrix-ubuntu-c's machine. :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > im in the directory pf the theme I downloaded
<stratovarius> could nobody give me his repos list 4 breezy?
<jcaine> lol
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how do i remove u now
<jbroome> i'm out
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c I told you, gnome users and groups dialog
<jbroome> sudo userdel john
<hostix> hey
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : the simplest way is whe you download a new theme, you open the thme manager and drag and drop the new theme in it
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, the whole folder?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> ok,
<matrix-ubuntu-c> thanx for hacking my box
<stratovarius> nobodu here who can gimme his help?
<jbroome> when you give out the username and PW on IRC, it's not really hacking
<Alex[RM-UK] > it says File format invalid....do I need to compile it first?
<NoUse> matrix-ubuntu-c yeah I would file that away in the "don't do that again" folder
<matrix-ubuntu-c> but how com u are online even thought i deleted u
<jbroome> matrix-ubuntu-c: i'm in from *my* machine
<deluxe> hi can someone help me? i have got ubuntu and downloaded the new firefox1.5 and i want to update my older one - how can i do this?
<Alex[RM-UK] > anyone?
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : you should have downloaded an archive so the extension should be .tar.bz2. Drag and drop this one in the theme window
<matrix-ubuntu-c> but did u get disconnected from irc
<jbroome> matrix-ubuntu-c: and if the matrix account has a PW as simple as the one for the john account, you will get cracked very soon
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ahhh, I unpacked it first
<deluxe> ?_?
<Alex[RM-UK] > thanks, works
<matrix-ubuntu-c> no i got a diffrent password :P i just made that an easy one
<jbroome> matrix-ubuntu-c: yes, i logged out completly
<matrix-ubuntu-c> did u do that in your own or it was cause i deleted your account
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : you're welcome
<jbroome> matrix-ubuntu-c: i logged out on my own at 11:47 my time
<Alex[RM-UK] > btw, whats metacity?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> ok  i thought maybe u got disconnected cause i deleted that user
<gfish> can fat 32 be read by windows
<elio_> what can i do: i can't install the libDirectFB from Synaptic, libdirectfb-bin:
<elio_>  Hngt ab: libdirectfb-0.9-22 (=0.9.22-0ubuntu3) but it is not installable
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : don't know
<tristan> gfish : yes of course
<tristan> gfish : this is the basic formatting of Windows
<matrix-ubuntu-c> are you good in computers jbroome
<gfish> thanks
<DrBair> Alex [RM-UK] : thats the default window manager for gnome
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, sorry to be a pain, but I just draged drop my theme into the manager..but the new theme is not there. the theme im trying to install is: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26980
<gfish> is there a msn client for linux where i can use webcam
<Alex[RM-UK] > DrBair, so wait.... theres now 3! versions of Gnome that make up 1???
<Alex[RM-UK] > GKT, GDM and Metacity?
<DrBair> Alex[RM-UK] : theres a LOT of applications that make up the GNOME environment
<nullspace> anyone else build firefox 1.5 from source?
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : did you choose to use this one in the theme manager after installing it. You just have to click it and it should be ok
<Emma> Is there anybody who knows how to connect to MSN messenger with Ubuntu?
<jbroome> Emma: Gaim will do it
<pramz> Emma, Gaim or kopete
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, i've just gone to theme details and it's in there :P not in the actual theme selection
<pramz> hmmm i <3 the gtkwifi applet
<DrBair> Emma:  I've heard good things about aMSN too, never tried it though
<pramz> i prefer gaim since i have so many different IM accounts
<pramz> aMSN is nice though
<pramz> looks just like messenger
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : when you open the theme window, is it here?
<seife> pramz, aMSN sux hardcore
<pramz> seife, how so ? from what I heard its pretty good
<Emma>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<seife> Its not for me, i dont like it.
<seife> I prefer Gaim
<gimmulf_> Hi is "registration information" correct english?  (maybe a little bit off topic :) )
<pramz> yes
<gimmulf_> thanks
<pramz> its correct
<gfish> is there an msn client for linux where i can use webcam
<pramz> i prefer gaim too
<pramz> the next version of gaim should have that support
<pramz> you can do a google search for gaim-vv
<Sandaimae> Hey everybody.
<USCRyan> *question* im new to linux and trying to install gtk-gnutella, i used synapics to do it but it installed an outdated version, can anyone walk me through how to install the latest version? i just downloaded it off the sourceforge site
<Emma> okay, but what is kobenke or whatever u called it?
<pramz> kopete you mean ?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> apt-get uptdated gnutella
<pramz> kopete is like gaim but built on QT and KDE libs
<Emma> yes
<joachim-n> hi
<matrix-ubuntu-c> hello
<USCRyan> matrix-ubuntu-c, i dont know how to do that
<Sandaimae> Has anyone here had the problem with the setup hanging at "Setting up the partitioner" x% ?
<joachim-n> how do I make a boot floppy with grub? sudo grub-install /dev/fd0 gives an error
<eobanb> can anyone help me out with installing nvidia's drivers? i would be using nvidia-glx in the repository but the newer versions of it don't support my TNT2 anymore, so i'm getting an older one from nvidia.com.  problem is, it's trying to compile the kernel modules but cant get headers from my kernel source tree...im positive it's the right version but it says it isnt
<pramz> Emma, http://kopete.kde.org/
<Emma> I a bit of an analfabet when it comes to computers, how do i access kopete?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> sudo apt-get gtk-gnutella
<Emma> thanx!
<ardchoille> brb
<matrix-ubuntu-c> sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Agrajag> matrix-ubuntu-c: that will install the same version he just installed.
<pramz> Emma, whats an analfabet ?
<Agrajag> he got it from apt.
<elio_> hi, i search the standart package for PNG JPEG and FREETYPE support
<lillpelle> Emma: do you know howto use apt?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> sudo apt-get updtate gtk-gnutella
<USCRyan> matrix-ubuntu-c, thats still the old version
<Agrajag> matrix-ubuntu-c: the version in apt is the only version in apt.
<gimmulf_> lol analfabet :)
<USCRyan> matrix-ubuntu-c, there is a newer version on the gnutella sourceforge website
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : is it working now?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> give me the link
<Agrajag> matrix-ubuntu-c: application versions do not change in a given release of ubuntu.
<Agrajag> USCRyan: you'll most likey need to install build-essential
<Agrajag> from apt
<USCRyan> http://gtk-gnutella.sourceforge.net/en/?page=news
<Agrajag> so, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lillpelle> gimmulf_: yes, nice to be swedish sometimes :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, no,
<Alex[RM-UK] > it looks nothing like the theme at all
<USCRyan> agrajag, ok installing that now
<tristan> Alex,
<K_Dallas> Q:  header file tcl.h  has been found for 8.4*  but no corresponding tcl library (and i dont know what else i could install to get those)
<K_Dallas> (tcllib tclx, tcl8.4.dev are installed)
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : did you downlad the file of 128k and also the metacity?
<gokishin> Has anyone tried ubuntu on a recent thinkpad, like a z60?
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, just the first one (124kb)
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : did you downlad the file of 128k and also the metacity?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> so what errors u got when u download gnutela.tar.gz just tar zxvf gnutela then cd to gnutela ./configure ; make ; make install
<USCRyan> matrix-ubuntu-c, i downloaded the third one, the .tar.bz2 file
<jbroome> gokishin: not a z60, but a t43P worked fine
<Agrajag> USCRyan: then you need to decompress the archive you got, tar xjf gtk-gnutella<whatever>.tar.bz2
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : you have to d/l the metacity also and install it like the previous one
<gokishin> jbroome, does that have a SATA drive?
<Alex[RM-UK] > it comes with it
<matrix-ubuntu-c> do u know to extract bz files
<Stormx2> Sound juicer will not rip certain tracks on certain CDs, any ideas why?
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, no I got it ..how do I install it?
<USCRyan> agrajag, i did that, and i ran ./configure
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : drag and drop in theme window
<Agrajag> USCRyan: ok, it probably told you you don't have GTK installed, right?
<USCRyan> then i tried to run make and it said not found or something, i can get the correct error one sec
<jcaine> Anyone have a HOWTO to set up java 1.5 (jre & sdk)?
<Agrajag> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<USCRyan> arajag, ./configure ran fine
<boo> ok
<boo> i need some help
<matrix-ubuntu-c> show me the errror when u do make use paste bin
<boo> i just installed cvscedega but i have no clue how to open it
<USCRyan> k
<homer> whats your favorite mp3 player for linux?
<Stormx2> BMP
<Stormx2> all the way
<matrix-ubuntu-c> do u have gcc installed
<boo> can anyone help?
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, the theme I have looks like:http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29656 yet I want:http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26980
<gekr79> hi
<gfish> homer, xmms
<boo> i just installed cvscedega but i have no clue how to open it
<boo> can anyone help?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> run  cvscedega
<eobanb> can anyone help me out with installing nvidia's drivers? i would be using nvidia-glx in the repository but the newer versions of it don't support my TNT2 anymore, so i'm getting an older one from nvidia.com.  problem is, it's trying to compile the kernel modules but cant get headers from my kernel source tree...im positive it's the right version but it says it isnt
<USCRyan> arajag, matrixubuntu-c, ok i got it to run this time, i must have typed somethign wrong, now its asking which compiler to use and theres no default to choose ;P
<gfish> when will the new gaim be expected
<boo> how do i open cedegacvs??!
<eobanb> gfish, ask in #gaim
<sobersabre> hi.
<gfish> ok
<Agrajag> USCRyan: run configure again
<sobersabre> how do I use ITE GigaRAID device with linux ?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> do make clean
<USCRyan> k
<Agrajag> since you installed gcc after you ran it last
<pc6> Hi there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pc6> I need help
<USCRyan> agrajag, do i just exit the current configure?
<Agrajag> you have configure running now?
<pc6> I cannot put imagesplash in my grub, anybody can help me???
<mwe> gfish: in ubuntu it will stay the same version, like any other package, untill the next release of ubuntu
<Agrajag> has it been sitting there while you installed gcc, or did you start it afterwards?
<homer> does linux contain hardware drivers within it's kernal?
<USCRyan> arajag, yes
<Agrajag> yes to which?
<pc6> I need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mwe> homer: yes of course
<USCRyan> to the first
<USCRyan> no to the second
<mwe> homer: that's whats the kernel is all about
<Agrajag> USCRyan: then it doesn't know you have gcc, just ctrl-c and start again
<homer> don't most drivers run a kernal modules though?
<USCRyan> ok
<homer> as*
<Agrajag> it should find it, and will most likely tell you it's missing libraries
<rob_p> eobanb:  Why not use the legacy nvidia driver from the repos?  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy" should get you what you need.
<USCRyan> agrajag, ive justbeen hitting enter and using all the defaults
<firestone> how do I run Itunes on Lenux
<sobersabre> firestone with wine.
<mwe> homer: it depends as how you compile the kernel. most drivers are almost always compiled in though
<sobersabre> firestone but itunes SUCKS.
<Agrajag> USCRyan: I don't know what you mean, most configure scripts are automatic
<pramz> firestone, comparable players : rhythmbox, amarok
<mwe> homer: some drivers wont even compile as modules
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, any ideas why/
<slew> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<pramz> firestone, and for purchasing check out sharpmusique
<USCRyan> agrajag, oh this one had a bunch of command promps, and i just hit enter to use the default setting
<eobanb> rob_p: thanks, i'll try that!
<slew> !javadebs
<ubotu> javadebs is, like, totally, Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<xkahn> pramz: you forgot banshee!
<Agrajag> well whatever, it's probably fine
<Agrajag> anyway
<xkahn> pramz: which, if you have an ipod, is really the only comparable player.
<Agrajag> after it finds gcc it should tell you it need GTK and some other stuff
<pramz> xkahn, thanks for reminding me. Thats a good player too
<pramz> xkahn, amarok can interface with the ipod methinks
<xkahn> pramz: yes!  It can.
<xkahn> pramz: but it isn't comparable featurewise, if I understand correctly.
<xkahn> when working with the ipod.
<CarlFK> I know about the server install from the normal CD, but I thought there was a Ubuntu Server disk?  something new, but maybe it is too new
<USCRyan> Agrajag, http://pastebin.com/445072
<USCRyan> thats where i keep getting stuck
<ericmoritz> anyone know of a Xwindows scripting tool, i.e. simulating mouse movements/clicks etc
<xkahn> ericmoritz: dogpile?
<pramz> xkahn, heh i dont have an ipod, the only ipod i bought i bought as a bday present for my mom :)
<ccooke> ericmoritz: try the package 'xautomation'
!lilo:*! We've made some changes which we think will considerably reduce the number of "clonebot false positive" network bans against Tor users. If you're a Tor user who connected to freenode before 16:48 UTC (Greenwich Mean Time), please take the time now to disconnect your IRC client from the network and reconnect so that the changes will take effect. Thanks!
<pramz> xkahn, i use amarok so i can update my last.fm profile
<Agrajag> USCRyan: so, sudo apt-get install yacc
<xkahn> pramz: me either.  Although I do have an mp3 player.
<xkahn> which doesn't work with anything.
<Agrajag> USCRyan: or bison, it may be the same thing
<ericmoritz> xkahn: do you mean dogtail?
<xkahn> Although I bugged the banshee guy to support it.
<xkahn> ericmoritz: yeah.  That.
<eedge> moo
<ericmoritz> xkahn: dogpile is a cooler name though
<xkahn> ericmoritz: I should use it for a project.  :)
<deltron> hehe dogpile
<USCRyan> agrajag, k bison installed
<deltron> like dogpile.com?
<pramz> xkahn, which player ?
<Agrajag> ok, tell it to use bison then
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, you there?
<xkahn> pramz: the zen micro.
<xkahn> pramz: I got it as a gift from my wife.
<slew> anyone know if the new firefox is available in .deb format yet?
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : sorry I lost the discussion. Did you download and install the metacity?
<xkahn> pramz: it's the same as the dell players inside, but with a better button interface.
<pramz> xkahn, ooh nice player
<pramz> http://www.dvnull.org/files/sshots/sshot-2005-12-01_02.png
<hostix> hey
<mwe> slew: firefox wont get updated in the official repos until the next release of ubuntu
<xkahn> pramz: that is a nice looking application.
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, yes, did you see the links I gave you
<pramz> xkahn, amarok :-)
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : I went on the link for the theme you try to install
<hostix> im trying to compile vmware but it needs gcc-3.4.5 becaous my kernel is compiled with it but i only have 4.x what can i do is there a deb any wherre or what i would prefere not to recompile the kernel
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, it ends up like the Metacity theme and not .. Water Vapour
<pramz> heh my hosting provider setup a RHEL3 server for us and upgraded openssl and openssh using source without making it rpms or uninstalling the old ones
<xkahn> yeah.  And they ALL beat the zen micro linux app, gnomad2 http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/pictures/main.png
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : I went on the link for the theme you try to install
<Agrajag> hostix: just install gcc-3.4
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : I don't understand
<pramz> im going through it and cleaning it up now. Its an administration nightmare
<hostix> i can't find it
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, let me get links
<Agrajag> hostix: what?
<slew> mwe thanks
<hostix> gcc-3.4.5
<A|iazaR> Hello
<Agrajag> hostix: no
<USCRyan> agrajag, did i need to uninstall the old version before i installed the new?
<Agrajag> gcc-3.4
<xychix> hostix: what is the problem ?
<xychix> i just also installed older gcc
<mwe> Agrajag: afaik modules compiled with a different compiler than the kernel wont work
<hostix> im trying to compile vmware but it needs gcc-3.4.5 becaous my kernel is compiled with it but i only have 4.x what can i do is there a deb any wherre or what i would prefere not to recompile the kernel,
<xychix> mwe: correct
<xychix> hostix: ah ok
<Agrajag> mwe: that is the same version
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26980 <-- Thats what I WANT.....yet this is what I get -->http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29656
<xychix> hostix: query (i also compiled vmware 30 mins ago)
<Agrajag> the gcc-3.4 package installs the same compiler used to build the kernel on breezy.
<mwe> good then
<Agrajag> USCRyan: no, the version you compile should install to /usr/local instead of /usr
<hostix> well apt-get install gcc-3.4 worked
<hostix> thx
<hostix> xychix, nice to know :)
<Agrajag> hostix: ok, you may need to set the CC variable to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 when you run the vmware scripts
<hostix> if i run into probloms i ping you :) muhahah
<Agrajag> hostix: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<USCRyan> agrajag, it told me to run /usr/bin/make and then i got a whole bunch of errors, want me to pastebin?
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, brb tea - tell me if you find out how to get it like that
<Agrajag> USCRyan: /usr/bin/make?
<No1Viking> I'm looking for a compilator for C++ with an interface?
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> right
<Agrajag> ok pastebin it
<xychix> Agrajag: i replaced the gcc link
<xychix> temporary
<USCRyan> k
<Agrajag> xychix: eh, that's kind of a bad way to do  it but it works
<xychix> :P ok
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : OK. This is the same theme basis. After you have to modify things like changing the background, modifying the transparency of the console, adding a new control panel at the bottom....
<USCRyan> agrajag, http://pastebin.com/445083  thats just a little of it so you get the idea =)
<K_Dallas> Q: I have installed jack and alsa but still only a single program i able to use the audio device. what else do i need to do? Thanks
<No1Viking> I'm looking for a compilator for C++ with an interface?
<lewiz> Hi, can anybody tell me what time zone cdimage.ubuntulinux.org runs on?  ISOs get built at 08:30 and I'd just like to know when that is.
<mwe> No1Viking: for c++ ide I like kdevelop or eclipse with the c++ plug in
<No1Viking> Thanks mwe, do I need KDE installed for it?
<gfish> mwe, cant i just update
<hostix> got the gcc to work just needed some symlink but know i get
<hostix> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<hostix> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<K_Dallas> No1Viking, not all of kde but certain parts of it
<hostix> now*
<No1Viking> oKtosiTe_, thanks!  =)
<Agrajag> USCRyan: do you have the GTK development packages and all that installed?
<mwe> No1Viking: apt will get the kdelibs for you when you install kdevelop
<Agrajag> hostix: I think you need to install kernel-headers
<hostix> Agrajag, no pakage an kernel-source cant install becouse for my version
<xychix> hostix: juh that was wat i was trying to tell ya in query
<xychix> uname -a
<USCRyan> agrajag, probably not
<hostix> Linux Hostix 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<USCRyan> agrajag, this is my first day with linux =)
<melonipoika> hola
<xychix> hostix: uname -a   cut-n paste the exact kernel number  in  apt-cache search NUMBER
<Agrajag> USCRyan: configure didn't tell you it was missing?
<hostix> USCRyan, congrats
<K_Dallas> mwe, i am trying to install eclipse but i dont need its java support just C/C++ and LaTeX and i fail to find them in the synaptic. any help with that? thanks
<oskude> hostix, then you need "linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386"
<xychix> there you;ll find the headers to install
<melonipoika> alguien sabe cmo puedo escribir un espacio " " en fstab?
<USCRyan> agrajag, nope....i have an old version of gtk gnutella installed already
<USCRyan> hostix, thx
<Agrajag> USCRyan: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<xychix> oskude: assuming thats his kernel
<melonipoika> uy uy, sorry, i forgot that i was in this forum... my question in english
<oskude> xychix, did he just posted his "uname" ?
<melonipoika> does anyone know how to add space character in fstab?
<hostix> oskude, k im trying that :)
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> I guess xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<xychix> oskude: ok sorry::)
<Agrajag> USCRyan: for anything you need to build from source, you'll need -dev packages install for any libraries it uses
<Ng> melonipoika: \040
<melonipoika> thanks
<mwe> K_Dallas: I downloaded both eclipse and the plugins from their web-site, so I can't help you there
<Ng> melonipoika: very useful for mounting crazy windows shares ;)
<Agrajag> USCRyan: you can search for t by using apt-cache search <libraryname> and find anything with -dev after it
<USCRyan> agrajag, how can i find out which packages
<K_Dallas> mwe, ok so not from the univers etc repos. thanks
<USCRyan> agrajag, alright, i just installed that dev package, shoudl i try to make again?
<Agrajag> USCRyan: configure should tell you if libraries it needs are missing
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, im back
<melonipoika> Ng, right
<melonipoika> thanks
<hostix> Hmm
<tristan> Alex[RM-UK]  : OK. This is the same theme basis. After you have to modify things like changing the background, modifying the transparency of the console, adding a new control panel at the bottom....
<USCRyan> agrajag, im still gettin the same errors but brb in 5min i gotta grab lunch
<Alex[RM-UK] > tristan, so if im doing it right, why does it not turn out like in the picture?
<hostix> i get "The configuration of VMware Workstation 5.0.0 build-13124 for Linux for this
<hostix> running kernel completed successfully" but when i run vmware i get vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<hostix> reboot or what?
<Agrajag> USCRyan: well, I gotta get back to work, hope someone else can pick up from here
<sobersabre> where do I get latest skype for ubuntu ?
<hostix> skype.com
<sobersabre> hostix will it install ?!
<jeremywhiting> hi all, anyone here have ogg audio files preview in nautilus working?
<sobersabre> last time i tried it didn't.
<Alex[RM-UK] > but tristan .... my theme looks NOTHING like it, I mean the window border isn't the same
<jeremywhiting> it will preview mp3's, but not ogg's for some reason for me
<Alex[RM-UK] > now that can't be down to changing background + transparancy!
<sobersabre> hostix are you sure ?
<keenan> new kernel in dapper works great on my thinkpad
<keenan> good job team!
<JulienH> How can I duplicate a server installation on another server ?
<simon__> Attention: Go to DesktopLinux.com Forums and complain about their dismal layout. Its owned by Ziff Davis and its poo.
<JulienH> I've two servers (identical), I've installed ubuntu on one, and I want to have the same installation on the second one
<JulienH> How can I do that ?
<eobanb> so i've apt-got nvidia-glx-legacy and set my xorg.conf to use nvidia, but when i try to start X (or modprobe nvidia) it says error inserting nvidia (lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko): No such device ...any ideas?
<oskude> JulienH, i use "partimage" for backupin partitions
<jeremywhiting> JulienH, use some kind of ghosting software to take an image of the one and put it on the other
<slew> does anyone know if the new firefox works with the java instructions on the wiki page? i cant seem to make it work following those directions. =[
<oskude> JulienH, dunno if ubuntu livecd has it (i use systemrescuecd)
<mwe> slew: I believe linking the plugin to /home/you/.mozilla/plugins should work
<derek[] > Hi
<slew> mwe yah, should work, cant find the plugin though
<theine> keenan, in which ways is it an improvement over the old kernel?
<theine> i.e. the one in breezy
<keenan> well it has hdaps for one thing =)
<derek[] > Should GRUB be installed in the MBR in the case of Dual-Boot?
<mwe> slew: did you install sun java or what?
<theine> keenan, what's that?
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do I change my Meta city Theme?
<oskude> derek[] , no, you can also install it to a floppy...
<theine> keenan, ah, i see
<derek[] > I mean, what's better?
<theine> keenan, that's pretty nice
<slew> mwe i followed the directions on the wiki page, the sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<slew>  file it had me build.
<slew> this one:
<keenan> yeah, i'm playing around with hdaps-gl right now
<slew> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<keenan> pretty hypnotizing
<oskude> derek[] , mbr is comfortable, floppy is "safer"
<Xanthus> Hi guys, I have a live-cd question. I'm using the latest 15" powerbook and when ubuntu tries to determine my cd-rom it says it might be an old one and that I should insert install cd for the drive. could it be that my drive is so new that there are no drivers available yet? it's version 5.10 for mac
<sobersabre> what can cause slow skype startup ?
<mwe> slew: I installed java manually, but dpkg -L sun-j2re1.5|grep plugin might give you a hint as where to look for the plugin
<dmlinux> anyone here use VMware?
<derek[] > oskude: ok
<oskude> sobersabre, dunno, i have it too. but it works...
<slew> mwe thanks =] 
<huepil>  irc.cl
<huepil>  /server irc.cl
<sobersabre> oskude which verrsion ?
<dmlinux> Can anyone tell me how VMware Workstation performes under linux (running windows as virtual machine)
<sobersabre> !ask ubotu skype
<ubotu> sobersabre: I give up, what is it?
<oskude> sobersabre, 1.2.0.18_API
<sobersabre> and you have downloaded it from skype.com ?
<oskude> oskude, cant remember :) but it was updated through apt-get week ago or so...
<akonkwa> how do I enable 3d acceleration?
<sobersabre> and you have creezy cadger ?
<sobersabre> akonkwa you need to press "3d" button.
<oskude> sobersabre, yup (but i have backports too..)
<sobersabre> i see.
<akonkwa> sobersabre,  I don't see why it's a stupid question
<mwe> akonkwa: it's not
<simarillion> how can I see my up and downstream from internet??? Is there any program???
<akonkwa> mwe, thanx
<kinkoblast> Is there a faster browser than Firefox?
<mwe> akonkwa: you have the install the right driver for your card
<oskude> akonkwa, what gfx card do you have ?
<akonkwa> mwe,  I did
<slew> mwe thanks again, works fine. =]  apprecaite it.
<mwe> slew: good
<akonkwa> I have a nvidia geforce fx5200 and I installed the nvidia drivers
<slew> mwe shoulda just did the manual install in the first place =] 
<mwe> akonkwa: what card is it, what did you do? eg did you update xorg.conf etc? is the module loaded?
<kinkoblast> Is there a faster graphical browser than Firefox, I should say.\
<oskude> akonkwa, hmm, cant remember nvidia driver name, have had ati too long :)
<kinkoblast> Lynx Links and friends are very fast :-P
<Jowi> To anyone who is interested of getting their Via Epia to work properly, I've now put up a new wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ViaEpiaDriHowto
<akonkwa> mwe :I have a nvidia geforce fx5200 and I installed the nvidia drivers   . how do I update xorg.cont ?
<daved> are there any firefox 1.5 packages anywhere?
<mwe> xorg.conf
<akonkwa> "xorg.conf"
<x_or> Is there a good guide for setting up a wireless card using ndiswrapper?  Or, is there a simple command I can run?
<Xanthus> anyone here tried the 5.10 live-cd on their powerbook?
<oskude> akonkwa, "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and look that you have "nvidia" for drivers name in there
<sobersabre> akonkwa u need to change "nv" into "nvidia" first.
<kinkoblast> x_or: there is great stuff on the wiki
<mwe> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<kinkoblast> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<x_or> kinkoblast:  Thanks!
<mwe> akonkwa: that wiki will probably tell you step by step what to do
<eobanb> where is the kernel config file? i need to check if nvidiafb is statically linked..
<Jowi> eobanb: should be under /usr/src/linux/.config
<eobanb> apparently nvidiafb conflicts with nvidia-glx-legacy sometimes
<eobanb> and lsmod isnt showing it
<kinkoblast> (It is buggyer than native, but i haven't had any problems (barring it sometimes forgeting my configuration when i restart)
<Ng> eobanb: if you're running a stock ubuntu kernel there will be a copy of the config used in /boot/
<webwolf_27> any programmers in germany out there?
<eobanb> ah, okay
<akonkwa> mwe : what is the address of the wiki?
<Jowi> !wiki
<kinkoblast> !wiki
<oskude> webwolf_27, ? i can german, but im only a tiny script programmer :)
<x_or> I see on the ndiswrapper site a list of the driver to use, but no place to download the Broadcom Corporation BCM4301 802.11b driver.  Anyone have this or know where I can get it?
<mwe> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mwe> akonkwa: that's it
<kinkoblast> x_or: It should be on the disk that came with your wireless card.
<webwolf_27> oskude, I accually had a question to the wage of a starting ( no experience ) programmer
<x_or> kinkoblast:  Well, I got the wireless card from a recycling center, so I received no CD.
<kinkoblast> Ah...
<kinkoblast> um, manufacturer's website?
<oskude> webwolf_27, and you need help in german ?
<x_or> Yeah, I am looking there now.
<derek[] > my floppy drive doesn't work. I can't create the bootloader on a floppy. I'm scared about installing it on the MBR
<kinkoblast> oskude: Wages are different in different areas...
<slew> does gnome have transparent windows available?
<webwolf_27> oskude, No I speak german
<kinkoblast> slew: Probably not, but why would you WANT them?
<oskude> kinkoblast, aah wages... sry, i have no clue, i dont work as programmer (and never would :)
<jcaine> anyone with a howto for java 1.5?
<slew> kinkoblast, not really wanting them, just wondering if they were there. =] 
<slew> !java
<Ng> jcaine: see the java page in the wiki
<mwe> slew: I think you need the cvs version of xorg for that. that's not too easy (or recommended) though
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<oskude> webwolf_27, did you try #ubuntu-de ? da sind die deutschen :)
<Ng> jcaine: or what ubotu just said :)
<jcaine> :) thanks guys
<XiCillin> does anyone have problems with nmap on ubuntu?
<XiCillin> i get operation not permitted sometimes, even though I'm root
<x_or> Damn, this driver does not seem easy to find.  Can anyone share the bcmwl5.inf file with me?
<kinkoblast> slew: Heh. Transparency in MSWindows is just an anoying gimick.
<oskude> gotta get the laundry... brb :)
<webwolf_27> oskude, on my way
<snorks> XiCillin: wax/pflak linux
<kinkoblast> Apple did it better, but it's still just eyecandy
<CarlFK> Is there an official version of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DraftBreezyServerAnnouncement ?
<snorks> XiCillin: phlak
<XiCillin> what about phlak snorks
<refnumzx> compiling with g++ -wall is unknown option?
<jcaine> transset = pretty sexeh
<webwolf_27> refnemzx, isn't that -Wall
<x_or> Hey, if any of you are interested, the Portland Linux Users Group hosted Jeff Waugh the other night.  There is a podcast here:  http://plug.podasp.com
<daved> are there any firefox 1.5 packages anywhere?
<daved> for breezy
<Enyo> hey
<daved> even unofficial?
<slew> daved, not yet
<Enyo> does anyone have any experience on getting SugarCRM to work on Ubuntu?
<slew> daved, i just did an install, wasnt that bad.
<daved> slew: lemme rephrase.. are there any debs anywhere, i dont care if they're in a repo
<daved> slew: ugh, you didnt install in /usr did you?
<slew> daved, still, no. trust me, i looked.
<slew> daved, no, installed in ~/.mozilla
<daved> wtf
<daved> you installed an app in a dot directory?
<mwe> daved: there wont ever be any official firefox1.5 package in breezy, according to the ubuntu policy
<Agrajag> slew: why would you do that?
<daved> nwe: hence why i dont care if they're official
<Agrajag> slew: /opt is a better place for something like that
<slew> why wouldnt i?
<simarillion>  how can I see my up and downstream from internet??? Is there any program???
<Enyo> simarillion, you can use gkrellm
<daved> slew: dot-directories are for user-specific configuration
<daved> slew: not for installing apps
<simarillion> Thx
<slew> thats where the old mozilla was
<Agrajag> slew: because that directory is for user-specific configuration files, not the program itself
<Agrajag> slew: no it wasn't
<daved> no it wasnt
<slew> prove it
<daved> its config files were there
<pramz> yay @ inept datacenter techs
<Agrajag> slew: go run /usr/bin/firefox. That's where the old one was.
<pramz> I dont understand how they get jobs :(
<webwolf_27> daved, thats where they belong
<signbarn> is there a way to edit the artist and title tags on mp4 (aac) music files?
<daved> heh, slew is probably still running the old one and doesn't know it
<Agrajag> hah
<gparent> Hi guys.
<slew> bash: /usr/bin/firefox: No such file or directory
<Agrajag> I wouldn't doubt it
<Enyo> slew, lmao
<Agrajag> slew: you uninstalled it?
<Enyo> slew, ls /usr/bin/ | grep -i "firefox"
<Enyo> i cant believe you don't have it in there
<daved> he uninstalled it and hosed his system
<Enyo> LMAO
<daved> and happily thinks he's doing a good job
<kvantti>  hi there. i have managed to configure gxine in such a way that playing encrypted dvd's is possible with 2.1 sound but i cannot enable dts audio in any application..solves, anyone?
<refnumzx> hmmm yeah it is but this thing does not work anyway
<daved> god i fear for the next generation of sysadmins
<gparent> <No Firefox 1.5 in Breezy until after it appears in Dapper.> well I guess that answers my question
<gparent> lol
<slew> Enyo, nothing happens
<Enyo> if you use apt-get, you'll have no problems, honestly
<slew> =] 
<Enyo> daved, people like that DON'T become sysadmins
<slew> how is my system hosed?
<slew> still working, isnt it?
<Enyo> slew, because you don't fuck around with things if you don't know how they work.
<webwolf_27> doesn't ubuntu call it mozilla-firefox
<slew> enyo no reason to swear is it/
<slew> ?
<Enyo> No, it isn't
<Agrajag> webwolf_27: no, it's firefox
<Enyo> s/fuck/mess/
<Chousuke> Enyo: They do, at schools
<signbarn> does anyone know if is there a way to edit the artist and title tags on mp4 (aac) music files? i use EasyTAG for ogg and mp3 tag editing.
<NoUse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<slew> i dont see the problem, if the program works.
<Agrajag> anyway, I installed 1.5 in /chroot/opt and t works reasonably well
<Agrajag> slew: do you have any other users on your system?
<webwolf_27> ok then that was only the deb package
<slew> no of course not
<Steil> slew: the way you did it is really not a good practice.
<Agrajag> If you did, they would be unable to use it.
<slew> well its just me and root
<slew> and root never comes over any more
<kvantti> well the solve for 90 % of things is to use plain old sudo
<Steil> did you install it in ~/.mozilla/firefox?
<slew> yes of course
<webwolf_27> slew, that is where the local config files belong, not the app
<Steil> actually, theres nothing wrong with that
<oskude> b
<slew> webwolf_27, well then everything will be all in one place, then wont it?
<webwolf_27> slew, yes but only that user can then use it
<Agrajag> slew: that isn't how it's supposed to be in a unix-like OS.
<Chousuke> slew: What happens when you for some reason want to wipe your config?
<Chousuke> or back it up
<Chousuke> lots of manual work
<slew> why would i want to wipe my config?
<Chousuke> if it gets f'd up for some reason
<webwolf_27> if it gets broken somehow
<Enyo> Chousuke, the prof at least teaches you the basics before you dive in and make a mess.
<slew> who cares if its how its SUPPOSED to be? it works for me, thats all that matters to me.
<Agrajag> slew: configuration goes in the user's home, binaries in /bin, /usr/bin, or /usr/local/bin, libs in similar directores, system-wide config in /etc, and so on
<qu1dam> Hello
<eobanb> ...
<johnis> hi
<eobanb> he installed firefox in ~/.mozilla/ ?!
<Agrajag> eobanb: yes
<slew> but its just me, Agrajag.
<u1sun> heyy
<slew> i dont see the problem here
<u1sun> hi all
<mwe> user binaries could go in ~/bin. that's common too
<Chousuke> slew: the problem is that config and binaries should be separate
<u1sun> i have executed a .bin
<Agrajag> mwe: well yeah
<u1sun> ffmpeg2theora
<slew> why
<johnis> can any one help me on a problem i have plz?
<Chousuke> slew: easier that way
<u1sun> and i am trying to get it to load from the terminal
<webwolf_27> slew, it's non-standard and makes it harder for others to help you
<u1sun> but my cp command does not work
<slew> but i dont need any help anymore. =] 
<Chousuke> otherwise you can put apps in /foobar/zonk if you want
<Chousuke> :P
<eobanb> johnis, what is it
<Agrajag> Chousuke: but that's where I keep my porn!
<neo_> hiiIIIi
<subbie> guys i have something real weird going on.  if i do /etc/init.d/apache2 start, it just jumps back to the command prompt with no response but /usr/sbin/apache2 will start up apache2.  any ideas whats going on here?
<Chousuke> Agrajag: :P
<neo_> how I can run an IRC server in my own lan?
<webwolf_27> slew, and next time? It would have been better to just run ./configure && make && make local install
<Enyo> neo_, is the hostname of your box neo?
<oskude> subbie, your using apache2 controlled by "inetd", or theres allready apache 1.3 running...
<Enyo> neo_, like, user@neo$
<Niosop> Hello, I've set up a kubuntu install to authenticate against an OpenLDAP server, and mount home directories using autofs.  But kde takes about 5-10 minutes to come up when logging in as an OpenLDAP authenticated user.  And after it comes up, it gives a couple of errors about the trash, media and service protocols dying.  Anyone have a working setup or any ideas?
<neo_> yes
<johnis> when ever i go to college and connect through there 802.11b conection i can go on the net but cannot logon to irc so is there a way of making it look like my computer is going through and unblocked port such as 80 and actuly connect onto the server port 6667?
<XiCillin> download an irc server
<subbie> oskude: i uninstalled apache 1.3 so it msut be that its controlled by inetd.  Sorry im a gentoo user im not totally familiar with inetd.  Can i still start apache2 on boot if /etc/init.d/apache2 doesn't respond?
<u1sun> hi
<u1sun> how do i cp an executed file, so it works in terminal?
<u1sun> sudo cp /home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin  /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora
<u1sun> this command brings errors
<Enyo> johnis, port forwarding?
<slew> webwolf_27, there is no .configure
<eobanb> what errors, u1sun
<NoUse> subbie dpkg -S /etc/init.d/apache2 will tell you what package owns that file
<johnis> yeh basicly i have no idear how to doit
<slew> webwolf_27, have you looked at the archive?
<oskude> subbie, i have no idea about inetd too :) apache2 did ask for "standalone" or "inetd" on install, but cant seem to get it with dpkg-reconfigure
<johnis> i did download a program cqalled guide dog but i could get it to work :(
<u1sun> eobanb, sudo cp /home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin  /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora
<webwolf_27> slew, how then did you install it
<u1sun> eo0banb,cp: cannot stat `/home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin': No such file or directory
<Trackilizer> LINKIN PARK 4EVER!!!!!!!
<slew> webwolf_27, i followed the directions, tar -xvzf in the dir where i wanted to install and that was that.
<u1sun> eobanb, cp: cannot stat `/home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin': No such file or directory
<funburn_> has anyone had success getting a LaCie F800 working under Ubuntu?
<webwolf_27> slew, is there any reason that you didn't want to use the deb
<subbie> so then would i use inetd to start apache2 on boot?
<slew> webwolf_27, i downloaded from firefox web page, didnt see a deb, asked in here and was told there wasnt a deb until dapper
<NoUse> subbie I would 'sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2' and then reinstall, that might fix it
<johnis> any one got any idear on how to do it?
<NoUse> !firefox15
<ubotu> hmm... firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<subbie> NoUse: that will blast my config files as well correct?
<NoUse> slew you can generate a deb on that page
<NoUse> subbie yeah
<webwolf_27> slew, because you wanted 1.5b
<slew> see, no one did that for me then
<kvantti> i was wondering about passing this -channels 6 parameter to mplayer..this is described as solve for 5.1 sound, but it does nothing (won't start-unknown) for me
<slew> sorry i pissed everyone off by doing something my way instead of the way everyone else does it. didnt mean to make my own decisions. sheesh.
<kvantti> i know that -Dplug:surround51 -c6 should be used, but that won't work either
<johnis> anyone know how to port forward here?
<eobanb> depends on the nat device
<eobanb> you are using ubuntu as a router or something?
<oskude> johnis, yeah, i learned it ones, and forgot it right away :)
<qu1dam> What do i need to install to watch movies embedded in web pages?
<Like> hey
<Dethread> ping
<johnis> lol, thanks for the help
<eobanb> qu1dam, read the faq
<NoUse> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, totally, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<Like> my sound dosent work, im sorry i can't give more info but its my first time with ubuntu
<oskude> johnis, but google should be able to help (its an old question)
<NoUse> !tell Like about sound
<johnis> thx
<slew> slew anyone know if the new firefox is available in .deb format yet?      mwe slew: firefox wont get updated in the official repos until the next release of ubuntu
<qu1dam> Like, my sound does not work either.  I am going to look in the faq I will let you know what i find out.
<jenda> Hey folks. Anyone know a bit abut DOSBOX?
<Like> k
<holycow> http://linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2005-11-04-018-26-OP-SS-NV-0089  <-- interesting post
<webwolf_27> slew, I'm not mad at you. And doing it you own way is fine. It's just non-standard and may cause problems in the future
<jenda> I'm getting a very choppy game in DOSBOX, while having a decent system. Is there a way to fix that?
<slew> webwolf_27, im not sure i care if you are mad at me or not. if it causes problems then i at least know how to uninstall it. =]   thanks for the help, though.
<webwolf_27> slew, I'm always happy to help
<XiCillin> for firewalls, what do you use firestarter or iptables?
<NoUse> XiCillin firestarter is a frontend for iptables
<oskude> jenda, maybe your system is "too" fast...
<webwolf_27> XiCillin, firestarter use IPtables
<trappist> firestarter is just a frontend for iptables
<mwe> heh, yeah
<jenda> oskude: would reducung CPUcycles fix it? It's a 1600
<XiCillin> eep, ....i knew that. jk thanks
<eobanb> jenda, i would see about whether or not you're using your graphics card's hardware acceleration
<oskude> jenda, maybe you can tell dosbox to run slower... sry never used dosbox...
<eobanb> jenda, oskude was joking
<eobanb> (i think......????)
<JulienH> I have a 2*Xeon EMT64 box, can is the linux-image-amd64-k8-smp package compatible ?
<jenda> eobanb: I am
<Like> i think i found my sound problem it can't find the sound card "aplay: device_list:218: no soundcards found...
<Like> "
<trappist> I hate it when my box is too fast.  damn causality errors.
<Like> how can i fix it??
<eobanb> uhhhh so choppy as in 'too fast'? or choppy as in 'low frame rate'
<bobi_> does anyone know how to put the famous quote thing at the beginning of evey aterm session?
<subbie> NoUse: thanks very much, i got apache2 working now by doing that.  How would i got about making sure it runs at boottime?
<Chousuke> bobi_: fortune?
<gparent> Im gonna look like a noob (which I am), but I installed Firestarter and cant find it in the menu
<Chousuke> just install fortune and put it in your shell's rc file
<gparent> Or Im blind. nvm
<eobanb> julienH i really doubt it
<navarone> Aplications/System Tools
<gparent> Yeah. Dunno how I missed ti
<JulienH> eobanb: because I haven't found any xeon smp package, juste a simple xeon package
<NoUse> subbie I think that gets set automatically, basically just make sure it is symlinked in /etc/rc2.d
<johnis> how do i quit off irc from console?
<NoUse> johnis /quit
<eobanb> depends on your client, johnis
<jenda> eobanb: choppy as in low FR
<eobanb> lol
<eobanb> okay
<NoUse> eobanb he found it :-)
<eobanb> apparently.
<jenda> eobanb: Or even skipping frames
<eobanb> jenda, what are you trying to run
<subbie> NoUse: thanks again
<jenda> eobanb: Settlers 2 :)
<NoUse> subbie sure
<eobanb> well is it playable or is it completely unusable?
<eobanb> i mean if it's just skipping every once and a while i'd attribute it to dosbox
<cc-Ghost> Is anyone running JEdit?  I've added it to the Apt source list and Installed it, but it won't work.  Are there any issues or trick to getting it to run?
<eobanb> if it's really really slow there might be some other problem
<gparent> The Syntax highlighter?
<gparent> I tried to install it for got some errors. Sorry.
<GigaClon> jenda, there is a linux implementation of Settlers 2 if that is completely unplayable
<jenda> eobanb: Unplayable. response delay about two seconds, and frames about a second apart.
<Jxpx> hey i got a .exe file in my ubuntu , i want compress it to copy in a disket , how can i do that?
<jenda> GigaClon: Cool. What's it called?
<GigaClon> dunno
<gparent> I was gonna check if notepad++ was Linux compatible
<GigaClon> www.happypenguin.org
<jenda> GigaClon: I was basically playing it just far the memories.
<NoUse> Jxpx file-roller is the gnome compression app
<eobanb> well there's freeciv...
<GigaClon>  jenda, its called widelands
<GigaClon> http://www.happypenguin.org/show?widelands
<Jxpx> nouse where can i download it?
<johnis> can you block ports via router?
<anna_> please can anybody tell me,how to install icon themes?
<eobanb> file-roller comes with ubuntu
<jenda> eobanb: lol. That's not the point, is it?
<NoUse> Jxpx it's installed by default
<oskude> anna_, drag and drop them to your theme manager...
<eobanb> jenda, what?
<Jxpx> where?
<Jxpx> :S
<Jxpx> NoUse,  what must i do to compress the file
<ardchoille> anna_: gnome-theme-manager?
<jenda> eobanb: freeciv
<anna_> thanks oskude
<eobanb> i didnt know about widelands
<johnis> is it possible to block ports via a router?
<eobanb> i thought he might have been thinking of freeciv
<anna_> do you mean the theme manager in the system preferences?
<eobanb> johnis, can you please stop
<ardchoille> anna_: yes
<oskude> johnis, yes, if the router has "firewall"
<johnis> stop what?
<anna_> okay, thank you, i will try
<chubak> how do i set up ubantu on grub?
<johnis> thx
<NoUse> Jxpx look in the apps menu, it might be called something
<NoUse> else
<eobanb> chubak: ...??
<bobi_> does anyone know what the linux command to get a list of installed font is?
<anna_> hm.. it doesnt work :(
<anna_> ut says , the file format is not valid
<cc-Ghost> Has anyone gotten JEdit running on Ubuntu?  I've got it installed but it won't run.
<chubak> i am using grub with mutliple instalations how do I set up ubantu on the boot loader grub?
<oskude> anna_, did you try to drag that link from gnome-look.org to System>Preferences>Theme and there "Theme Details" and then in "icon" tab
<oskude> anna_, oh
<oskude> anna_, where did you got your icon theme ?
<GigaClon> chubak, if you install ubuntu it should set up grub for you
<kvantti> i am now installing kmix to gnome as a desperate attempt to follow instructions to get 5.1 sound..am i asking for trouble, heh? nothing is removed..
<sunsun> how do you copy over a bin file - to ffmpeg2theora
<anna_> its from gnome look org oskude
<chubak> yes but will that unto the current setup in grub?
<Ofe> how do I see in 5.10 with no internet connection if I he
<oskude> anna_, could you give me a link to the theme, so i can try it too
<Ofe> how do I see in 5.10 with no internet connection if I have these http://roskakori.org/1.txt installed? sorry for that first line.
<NoUse> Jxpx its called "Archive Manager"
<ardchoille> Why is it that when I install a GTK2 theme with the theme manager that only the last theme in that tarball gets installed? But, when I unpack it to ~/.themes all 10 themes appear in the theme manager?
<Jxpx> thanks nouse
<anna_> okay, plesa wait a second ;)
<GigaClon> chubak, it shouldn't but I dunno
<anna_> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=16006
<ardchoille> It seems the gnome-theme-manager installer has been fixed in gnome 2.12
<anna_> sorry, my english isnt that good ;)
<ardchoille> s/has/has not/
<sunsun> how do you copy over an executed bin file to usr/local/bin file?
<anna_> oh... it works!!
<chubak> thx  I think I will save the grub conf files as a precaution.
<sunsun> i mean to a usr/local/bin folder/
<sunsun> ?
<Lardarse> how do i set up multiple monitors?
<anna_> sorry for stealing your time and thank you very much for your help ;)
<chubak> thx for the help
<oskude> anna_, nice, wont work here :)
<anna_> sorry, i dont understand..
<anna_> can you say it in other words please?
<oskude> anna_, you said it works, but here it wont :) (the icon theme)
<anna_> do you mean, you cannot install it on your computer?
<anna_> ah okay..
<oskude> anna_, nope, but if it works for you. thats enough :)
<daved> where do you set the "default" browser in gnome?
<anna_> okay.. i just dragged the whole archive into the theme manager ;)
<anna_> thank you again ;)
<anna_> byebye
<fletch33> afternoon all i have a quick question if someone has an answer. i need to delete a file located in .mozilla/firefox/j6cd7xgt.default called "lock" but i can not figure out how. any help?
<oskude> daved, System>Preferences>Preferred Applications
<theCore> sunsun, can you be more clear, please ?
<sunsun> i want to cp over an executed .bin file to usr/local/bin
<jenda> fletch33: sudo rm "//something//.mozilla/firefox/j6cd7xgt.default/lock"
<funburn_> when I upgraded to Breezy the Terminal menu item disappeared from the nautilus desktop contextual menu, can I get that back somehow?
<sunsun> so that i can bring up the program in terminal
<jenda> fletch33:But be very careful!
<johnsie2k> what is the linux equivilent of nero bruning rom?
<fletch33> jenda,  i tried that and it says no such file or dir. even though i can navigate to it
<sunsun> the pprogramme is ffmpeg2theora
<jenda> fletch33: what's the exact path?
<theCore> sunsun, okay i see,
<oskude> johnsie2k, nero :) (theres a linux version too)
<theCore> sunsun, do you know how to use the terminal ?
<NoUse> johnsie2k k3b
<sunsun> theCore
<sunsun> yes
<ispiked> any way to turn off "confirm on emptry trash"?
<jenda> fletch33: Just to make sure, you do know his will delete all the settings in the default profile for firefox?
<fletch33> jenda,  /home/.mozilla/firefox/j6cd7xgt.default/lock
<sunsun> theCore, so i do this -- sudo cp /home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora-1.1.linux.bin
<oskude> NoUse, for ubuntu i would suggest gnomebaker (k3b for kubuntu)
<fletch33> jenda,  i read it will only unlock it so i can use default again
<sunsun> theCore OR also i have tried this:
<sunsun> sudo cp /home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin  /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora
<NoUse> oskude but gnomebaker blows haha
<jenda> fletch33: try "sudo rm ./.mozilla/firefox/j6cd7xgt.default/lock"
<fletch33> jenda,  i cant sign on because it says that default is in use
<jenda> fletch33: OK
<oskude> NoUse, ? works for me...
<DRAGON_Ultra> k3b works great in ubuntu
<NoUse> oskude it doens't have nearly the feature set of k3b
<fletch33> jenda,  i will try that and brb thanks
<jenda> OK
<jenda> np
<sunsun> theCore, sudo cp /home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin  /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora
<oskude> NoUse, but is ubuntu (gnome) program...
<derek[] > Hi
<NoUse> oskude and? will the gnome police come and take me away now?
<oskude> but the right answer is http://www.nero.com/eng/nerolinux-prog.html :)
<DRAGON_Ultra> kubuntu is not as good as ubuntu to me anyway
<oskude> NoUse, no
<derek[] > I was installing ubuntu
<NoUse> oskude I can burn VCDs from k3b, can I do that with gnomebaker?
<derek[] > but i aborted
<derek[] > as i had a doubt at the stage of partitioning
<oskude> NoUse, dunno, never done that...
<theCore> sunsun, so what was the result, did it worked ? what was the error?
<derek[] > one of the options was "Configure the logical volume manager"
<derek[] > what's that?
<NoUse> oskude well it was a loaded question, you can't do that with gnomebaker
<twibbler> so after a few hours of searching and trying out. I have failed to configure my xorg.conf file to have an external monitor giving a resolution of 1024 x 768 can anybody help please.
<derek[] > (and the option above it was "configure software RAID")
<fletch33> jenda,  http://pastebin.ca/32000
<Enyo> < MechaniZM> how do i hack the internet with unix using aol?
<NoUse> Enyo what channel did that come from?
<jenda> fletch33: OK
<sunsun> theCore, i get this: sudo cp /home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin  /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora
<xychix> vmplayer is cool and amazing fast
<sunsun> theCore, I get this: sudo cp /home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin  /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora
<sunsun> sudo cp /home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin  /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora
<mcdonaldswes> what exactly is the relationship between nroff and man?
<sunsun> sudo cp /home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin  /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora
<Enyo> NoUse, bash.org actually so i dont know lol
<sunsun> oops, sorry
<sunsun> this is a mistalle
<sunsun> mistake
<NoUse> Enyo damn :-)
<jenda> fletch33: It's "./.mozilla/firefox/j6cd7xgt.default/lock"
<fletch33> jenda,  i need to get my default user back for all my fav's passwords etc. and i read that deleting that will unlock firefox so that i can sign back in under default
<jenda> fletch33: Both dots
<fletch33> jenda,  trying that now thanks
<gparent> Guys I'm trying to run a .jar, but I get the error "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from jedit42install.jar
<gparent> "
<gparent> Using the command java -jar filename.jar
<sunsun> theCore, i get this error message cp: cannot stat `/home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin': No such file or directory
<_moss> how do i allow my windows network to access files on my linux server
<_moss> via samba?
<windowsrefund> anyone know where that ubuntu search engine is for firefox is?
<windowsrefund> I'd like to add it now that I'm running ff 1.5
<_moss> i have /home/work that i want to share
<theCore> sunsun, what are you trying to do ?
<derek[] > Please can someone tell me about the option "Configure the Logical Volume Manager" during partitioning in the installation process??
<fletch33> jenda, thanks that did it i really appreciate your help
<funburn_> windowsrefund: are you looking for the google toolbar?
<windowsrefund> funburn_, I don't think so
<funburn_> or beagle, the filesystem/mail/web search
<Slant_Laptop> How do I disable the GNOME startup sound?
<fletch33> jenda,  firefox works under default again and all my stuffis there
<jenda> fletch33: It's the least I could do :)
<NoUse> Slant_Laptop the sounds config app
<Enyo> hey NoUse if you liked the other one you'll -love- this one
<Enyo> <Concise> I would like to say that im on windows not on redhat...reason i said i was in redH. cause I thought everyone that was leet was on linux or unix so to fit in I had to lie...sorry..
<oskude> Slant_Laptop, System>Preferences>Sound
<derek[] > help someone
<Slant_Laptop> osfameron, I have it disabled there and the sound still plays. Give it a try.
<theCore> theCore, are you trying to install ffmpeg2theora ?
<Slant_Laptop> NoUse, where is the sound config app?
<NoUse> Slant_Laptop system -> prefs
<oskude> derek[] , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_volume_management
<Enyo> uuu join/#unix (Hes^GoT^LiNuX!root@vw-14185.kems.net)..
<Enyo> <Hes^GoT^LiNuX> I Have Linux Perl Can i Download Gnome??
<oskude> derek[] , and google
* gnomefreak loves google :)
<Enyo> Logs in as root and just meshes all these things he's heard together lol
<derek[] > been googling already
<Slant_Laptop> NoUse, when I disable it there the sound still plays.
<NoUse> Slant_Laptop then I'm out of idaes
<oskude> derek[] , then try asking conrete questions
<bungle__> hi all
<derek[] > it was iron
<derek[] > :|
<derek[] > thx for the link
<oskude> derek[] , im not meaning "beton"...
<bungle__> help guys my hash key will not on my laptop.  Is there any way I can creat a keyboard shortcut to insert the hash symbol
<mark__> hey
<bungle__> or is there and on screen keyboard program for gnome?
<mark__> does anyone know how to install .tar.gz packages????
<Slant_Laptop> NoUse, thanks regardless.
<Enyo> bungle_, system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Enyo> bungle_, are you logged in twice or something?
<mark__> Hello
<oskude> bungle_, "apt-cache show xvkbd"
<mark__> Can someone help me
<Enyo> mark__, dude use "man tar"
<mark__> ok
<Enyo> mark__, the command for .tar.gz packages is usually, tar zxvf package.tar.gz
<Enyo> then you go into that directory and sudo ./configure && make && make install
<Enyo> why are you compiling anything anyway, why not just use apt-get?
<Agrajag> Enyo: more like ./configure && make && sudo make install
<DennisLaumen>  /join #ubuntu-nl
<Enyo> Agrajag, i know, i noticed that lol
<Enyo> Agrajag, i always assume sudo works for the whole line of commands, that way it would be easier, but yea, to install you gotta be root
<NaillL> hi everyone, I know this question you`ve heard a lot of time, but how to make my ubuntu play MP3?
<oskude> Agrajag, i would ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall :)
<_moss> how do i use samba
<_moss> i shared /home/music
<_moss> but it keeps asking me for login details
<_moss> in windows xp
<Enyo> _moss, ...
<_moss> but nothing works
<Enyo> _moss, supply your linux user and pass.
<eobanb> NaillL, read the faq
<_moss> i did
<Enyo> _moss, or remove authentication all together.
<_moss> how?
<Enyo> _moss, i recommend using webmin to configure instead of manually editing the smb.conf
<bungle__> thanks oskude
<Enyo> it's easier for noobs
<Agrajag> _moss: if you want no pasword try setting your smb.conf up like mine: http://student.ucr.edu/~abneyw01/smb.conf
<_moss> i dont have webmin
<_moss> ok
<Enyo> _moss, sudo apt-get install webmin
<Enyo> now you have webmin lol
<oskude> bungle_, wait
<_moss> ok
<_moss> thankyou
<mark__> well i downloaded this file from a site
<eobanb> what file
<Enyo> mark__, what file? You sure it's not in the repository already?
<Agrajag> mark__: what file? what site? what are you trying to install?
<_moss> heh, downloading and installing webmin
<oskude> bungle_, theres allso "Character Palette" in right mouse button on gnome panel and "add to panel..."
<mark__> Hey Enyo
<Enyo> mark__, ?
<_moss> how do i install samba module
<_moss> for webmin
<Enyo> _moss, it doesnt come by default?
<chubak> Can someone  plz tell me what a typical ubuntu set up has for kernel and initrd in the /boot/grub/grub.conf file?
<_moss> not sure
<_moss> ill try
<mark__> so i would type ./configure (what goes in place of the &&???) make  make install
<_moss> how do i access webmin
<Enyo> _moss, webmin-samba - samba control module for webmin
<Agrajag> mark__: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Enyo> _moss, sudo apt-get install webmin-samba
<_moss> ok
<Enyo> _moss, sudo /etc/init.d/webmin start
<Enyo> then type in a browser, https://localhost:10000
<Agrajag> mark__: what is it you are trying to install though?
<_moss> thankyou
<Enyo> the webmin service runs on port 1000 on an encrypted connection
<mark__> what do you mean
<oskude> chubak, dont have any grub.conf... O.o
<Enyo> mark__, what else can Agrajag possibly mean? WHAT are you trying to install?
<Agrajag> mark__: the program you are trying to install, what is it?
<mark__> a audio driver
<eobanb> from a tgz?
<refnumzx> i need to be able to create users on a linux box from a csv file formated like this username,group.password i would also like this script to add an smb account using smbpasswd, a guy tried to help this morning with a cpp file, but it will not compile and i am not a programmer, can someone help with a shell script? i tried  myself but i got very bad results.
<Enyo> you have no audio or something?
<xc_legend> hi all
<mark__> yeah
<xc_legend> I am having some problems with plugins
<oskude> chubak, or do you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Enyo> refnumzx, you can easily use awk to do this i think, you can use awk to take values down from columns and print them out to adduser
<mark__> i have the file extracted but don't know how to install the driver
<Enyo> mark__, your audio doesnt work?
<mark__> no
<xc_legend> I am trying to burn mp3s to cd I have tried Serpentine,k3b and gnome baker
<Enyo> how do you know?
<Enyo> have you tried to play anything mark__ ?
<refnumzx> yeah i tried awk but my order was wrong and it was very bad.
<mark__> i tried playing a audio cd
<chubak> oskude,  ubuntu grub does not have a conf file?
<xc_legend> All say mp3 is unsupported file
<eobanb> you know what the ubuntu install script needs? a short piece of text that displays on startup that explains what package management is and how it works and specifically says 'forget everything you think you know about downloading and installing programs'
<Enyo> mark__, maybe the audio output wasnt properly connected to the cd rom
<mark__> maybe
<eobanb> xc_legend, read the faq
<xc_legend> gnomebaker said i need a plugin for it to work
<Enyo> mark__, why not just mpg123 file.mp3 to test
<bungle__> thanks oskude #
<kinkoblast> how do I mount a windows share in ubuntu?
<bungle__> working a treat
<gparent> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gparent> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<gparent> is only available from another source
<oskude> chubak, dunno, mine uses menu.lst (AFAIK)
<gparent> Trying to install Java
<_moss> how do i disable
<mark__> what do you mean
<gparent> using sudo apt-get
<_moss> authentication
<bungle__> will be a good hack till I can fix the keyboard oskude
<_moss> in webmin
<oskude> bungle_, yup
<Enyo> mark__, get an mp3 file on your computer, and play it
<Enyo> not through the cdrom
<oskude> gparent, you have to activate "multiverse" reposity
<oskude> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<chubak> oskude, whats the kernel and initrd argument under that file?
<Enyo> !apt
<ubotu> I heard apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Enyo> that's what you guys need.
<gparent> I think it is.
<gparent> Hol don
<dbernar1> hi Do you know a program for playing .ogg files on win32?
<gparent> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<oskude> chubak, kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<gparent> That^
<zAo^> win32????
<gparent> ?
<zAo^> o m g
<Enyo> dbernar1, winamp
<oskude> chubak, initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-10-k7
<mark__> thats strange
<xc_legend> where is the faq
<eobanb> win32...??
<Enyo> dbernar1, don't ask windows affiliated questions here..
<chubak> thx oskude
<dbernar1> zAo^: do you have a brain?
<dbernar1> Enyo: Ill ask what I want.
<mark__> the audio works when plugged into cd drive
<Enyo> lol, then he leaves.
<Enyo> moron
<eobanb> ^____^
<B_166-ER-X> indeed
<zAo^> dbernar1, jup, why? better ask you: ask *nix questions in a win32-channel; luck
<mark__> but when plugged into back it doesn't wok at all
<neomatrix> HI i am newbie to linux. How can i get ubuntu? someone told me its freely shipped. Is this true? help me
<Enyo> mark__, forget the cdrom, try to play an actual .mp3 file
<B_166-ER-X> i should go on #windows to ask where the xmms skins are located in ubuntu
<eobanb> yeah, it is, but you're better off downloading it if you have broadband.
<mark__> k
<_moss> how do i disable authentication for samba thru webmin
<_moss> ?
<oskude> gparent, you need something like "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe main restricted multiverse"
<GigaClon> neomatrix, read the website
<david_> neomatrix: Download at www.ubuntu.org
<B_166-ER-X> neomatrix,  yes it is
<Enyo> neomatrix, go to ubuntu.com and go to download, you can download the images and burn them yourself or go to the ShipIt section for shipping information
<eobanb> neomatrix, it can take a couple of months sometimes for canonical to get CDs to you
<B_166-ER-X> ubuntu shipit
<gparent> Yeah, but where do I add that^
<xc_legend> i am having trouble with ubuntu
<Agrajag> hell, you're better off downloading it if you have dialup, you'd still get it faster ;)
<kinkoblast> debnarel: This is an Ubuntu channel, but 'cause i'm nice, try VLC
<neomatrix> thx eobanb
<Enyo> B_166-ER-X, whenever i see Shipit, it looks like Dipshit for a second..
<gparent> I tried editing my source.list, but it wouldnt let me
<HiddenFly> Is there a way to install a software so that I could easily remove it and all of its dependencies that become unneeded if I dont like it?
<mark__> what porgram should i use to listen to Mp3
<neomatrix> also can i remaster ubuntu like knoppix?
<Enyo> gparent, you need to be root, thats why, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xc_legend> that is why i came here i have recieved help in the past
<HiddenFly> with apt-get
<eobanb> 'remaster'?
<B_166-ER-X> Enyo,  uh... well it worded 2 times for me
<gparent> Oh.
<oskude> gparent, "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gparent> Thanks man =
<Agrajag> ubotu: tell mark__ about mp3
<gparent> men =)
<B_166-ER-X> had them in less then a month
<tomz> !Mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<sambagirl> when you type in TOP what is this showing me? It's very whatever it is :)
<neomatrix> as in create a new distro using ubuntu
<neomatrix> we can do that using knoppix
<xeo> Hello everyone, i am haveing diffucilties using my PCMCIA usb2.0 card with and external HD, the HD works on the local usb interface but not on the addon card. You can see the partitions on the external drive but im not able to mount it! any ideas?
<gparent> I thought it had to be with root, but didnt know how to open a file as root. Adding it
<rambo3> sudo gedit is easyer
<GigaClon> neomatrix, there is a live CD so I would guess yeah
<Enyo> gparent, if you want root, sudo /bin/sh or something and then type passwd and set password
<Enyo> though i recommend using sudo
<sambagirl> what does sudo mean?
<Enyo> sambagirl, it means switch user and do
<GigaClon> superuser do
<Enyo> at least to me.
<eobanb> some people say it means super-user do
<matrix-user-c> u get root priveliges
<sambagirl> ok
<neomatrix> is the iso for live cd available on internet?
<bungle__> xvkbd working great :-)
<sambagirl> thank you
<Enyo> all you need to know is that it works
<sambagirl> when you type in TOP what is this showing me? It's very whatever it is :)
<Enyo> sambagirl, first off, linux is case sensitive
<david_> Any special ideas how to "harden" Ubuntu for use as a web server?  Already running Bastille . . . anything else?
<eobanb> neomatrix: yes
<rambo3> man top
<oskude> sambagirl, but "su" means supstitute user (or similar...)
<Enyo> sambagirl, TOP and top are different, top is displaying processes that are running onthe computer, by who, and how much they're taking
<bungle__> type man top into terminal sambagirl
<Enyo> sambagirl, in terms of resources.
<neomatrix> cool...thx ppl...i shall start downloading now
<Enyo> neomatrix, :)_
<mark__> hey i got a problem
<mark__> <mark__> mark@linuxlab5:~ $ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<mark__> <mark__> Reading Package Lists... Done
<mark__> <mark__> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<mark__> <mark__> Package gstreamer0.8-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mark__> <mark__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mark__> <mark__> is only available from another source
<mark__> <mark__> E: Package gstreamer0.8-plugins has no installation candidate
<Enyo> mark__, STOP
<mark__> <mark__> typed it in and came up with this answer
<eobanb> please dont flood....
<seife> guys
<Enyo> mark__, use pastebin.com
<oskude> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<sambagirl> ok
<mark__> ok
<sambagirl> top and TOP
<mark__> im sorry
<Enyo> sambagirl, no, just top
<sambagirl> i will look at both these
<dabaR_> mark__: add multiverse to your repositories. http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html will show you how.
<Enyo> chris@scheduler:~$ TOP
<Enyo> bash: TOP: command not found
<neomatrix> Hey...i wanted to know if i can be of any help to this oss community. if yes how?
<Enyo> TOP doesn't exist, top does.
<seife> help me to get my device on the wlan network, it sends packet but not recive, dunno why, i installed wifi radar and it doesnt get any nearly wlan network, HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE PLEASE
<sambagirl> TOP not do anything i see.ok
<sambagirl> top
<Enyo> neomatrix, you mean oss as in the deprecated sound server?
<xychix> seife: i assume you've got an accespoint ?
<chubak> top less
<gparent> Thanks for the awesome help guys
<gparent> Installing Java
<gparent> =)
<xeo> well, guess il just use the forum instead...
<sambagirl> unix almost as good operating system as AmigaOS
<david_> Security ideas?
<oskude> neomatrix, help newbies :)
<neomatrix> well i am talking about open source software
<Enyo> chubak, ahha, top | less
<Enyo> chubak, but i get what you're saying lol
<sambagirl> you have things that are like CLI i see.
<eobanb> lol
<_moss> grrr
<xc_legend> can anyone help me with gnomebaker ....getting it to work
<_moss> still wont let me access it
<gparent> gnomebaker
<gparent> lol
<xc_legend> properly
<Enyo> sambagirl, are you honestly a girl?
<gparent> Say that in WoW :P
<neomatrix> i myself am quite a newbie oskude :)
<dabaR_> neomatrix: check this out: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-software-for-freedom.html
<sambagirl> i'm honestly a woman but sambawoman looks stupid
<dabaR_> nice.
<eobanb> heh.
<oskude> lol
<sambagirl> understand?
<Hercule-AfK> Hi
<gparent> I realised yesterday how convenient free software was.
<gparent> I didnt even realise I wasnt paying for what I DLed
<Enyo> sambagirl, women use linux?
<eobanb> o....k...
<DESiBELi> what is the easiest way to restore grub with ubuntu live 5.10 after windows intall removes it..?
<Enyo> sambagirl, where have i been.
<mark__> so how does that help me get the codecs
<bungle__> TOP
<gparent> Even if I usually dont *Shame*
<windowsrefund> free software has nothing to do with price
<sambagirl> women wrote linux
<frinkillo> has anyone problems with latest xorg-xserver-core in dapper? Since the latest update I'm getting "Segmentation Fault" everytime I try to launch the X server :?
<Enyo> sambagirl, they did? show me proof
<sambagirl> we use guys for fronts
<eobanb> ^___^
<gparent> How does Free hasn't got to do with price?
<sambagirl> well behind every man stand the WOMAN :D
<Enyo> sambagirl, haha, another female activist :)
<windowsrefund> gparent, see fsf.org
<sambagirl> kicking him in the butt.
<oskude> frinkillo, make bug report (or look if one allready exists) and wait for update....
<sambagirl> llb chao
<jc-denton> hehe sambagirl
<neomatrix> hey dabaR ...thx for the info..i shall go thru it in detail...i mentioned oss coz i am attending this year FOSS.IN
<sambagirl> bbl chao
<bungle__> yeah sambagirl Richard Stallman is a woman in drag pmsl
<Enyo> lol
<neomatrix> foss.in 2005 in bangalore
<mark__> tried to install codecs
<eobanb> can someone help me out with this ---> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=536118&posted=1#post536118
<mwe> Stallman has some fine ideas
<mark__> but couldn't find packages
<Hercule-AfK> Hello,I need help pls , Do I have to do something to install Ubuntu on my Computer (intel p4, atm using Windows) because i have an error when i lunch instalation
<eobanb> mark__ you need to add the multiverse repository
<benkong2> i can't get 3ddesk to work in breezy any docs around google no help sofar
<kvantti> hey guys, i think this is worth looking to with the rear speakers problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=5.1
<gparent> I dunno
<dabaR_> mark__: you will ned to enable the multiverse repository, i gave you a link to a walkthrough above.
<gparent> I DLed the package for 3d desktop
<Enyo> Stallman is a communist..Note the fact that stallman and stalin are VERY similar
<gparent> But cant find out how to use it
<gparent> Shame on me
<mark__> what is the multiverse?
<frinkillo> oskude: I've been looking for a bug report and waiting for an update but nothing (this if from 4-5 days ago), and filling a bug report myself... I don't know if this issue is happening only to me, so I was asking here about it :)
<eobanb> mark__ READ THE FAQ
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell mark__ about components
<dabaR_> !shout
<oskude> frinkillo, roger
<ubotu> from memory, shout is WE CAN READ LOWER CASE!
<eobanb> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<Enyo> eobanb, lol, tell mark to RTF ahah
<damattler91> hi
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell Enyo about coc
<kvantti> !dts
<ubotu> kvantti: Syntax error in line 1
<theD3viL> eobanb, hm..wird.
<Enyo> what's coc?
<dabaR_> ok, anyone whoe sees ubotu as a pm on his screen, please read it.
<kvantti>  !5.1
<ubotu> kvantti: Do they come in packets of five?
<damattler91> did someone speake german???
<dabaR_> !de
<ubotu> rumour has it, de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<neomatrix> hey ppl... can i contribute to the community through documentation until i get strong with programming?how?
<theD3viL> eobanb, you can always download offical driver
<rambo3> linux comunity has realy changed , there was only one answer 4 years ago : rtfm
<Enyo> rambo3, i still get that all the time
<damattler91> hallo?????????????????
<eobanb> theD3viL, if you read the most you'd see i tried that...
<mark__> how do i install this multiverse respitorie
<eobanb> the post*
<dabaR_> damattler91: read the above text in german.
<bungle__> thats true rambo3 lot more newbie friendly nowadays
<gparent> rambo3, it changed for the best.
<mwe> well it wont hurt the read the documentation
<oskude> neomatrix, contrib to docus is allways welcome, just look the webpages of your favorite program...
<dabaR_> mark__: either read http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html, or a private messaeg from ubotu.
<gparent> User/newbie-friendliness what was put me back from Trying linux at first.
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell mark__ about repos
<bungle__> rtfm or google it and go away
<neomatrix> fav program? as in wat?
<Enyo> mwe, a lot of people can't understand the documentation, i know for me, i just want stuff to work, i dont need to learn how to program while im at it
<gparent> Command-line ain't my thing, but I accept setting up some things.
<theD3viL> eobanb, you installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings ... and then?
<mwe> Enyo: I'm not saying you should never ask for help
<bungle__> I use GNIU Linix cos of the philosophy plus it rocks too
<eobanb> and then openGL doesnt work, theD3viL
<dabaR_> Enyo: there is a feature oriented manual, and a procedural document. from your sentence I understand you want the latter. check out my web page above to se what I mean. the one I sent to mark.
<theD3viL> eobanb, did graphich card works on eny other distro?
<mwe> Enyo: but questions you asked because you're too lazy to try to do some research yourself is a waste of others time
<eobanb> i havent tried, theD3viL
<erUSUL> Enyo, use apple then... ;)
<derek[] > Hi
<neomatrix> can i documentation on stuff related to kernel/real time linux?
<oskude> mwe, second that :)
<theD3viL> eobanb, in windows? What if geforce chipset is broken?
<neomatrix> i am into that domain as a prof
<xeo> anyone have any experience using pcmcia usb2.0 cards in ubuntu?
<Enyo> lol im not arguing, im simply stating
<eobanb> geforce?? what??? it'
<eobanb> it's not a geforce
<eobanb> it's a TNT2
<Enyo> erUSUL, thats a good idea :) ahha
<theD3viL> eobanb, whatever..
<eobanb> and it's not broken, it works fine, i just cant get 3D acceleration to work
<gparent> Whats the command to install deb packages^
<gparent> deb filename?
<dabaR_> neomatrix: in that case, you want to read the source code, imo.
<oskude> gparent, dpkg -i <filename>
<theD3viL> eobanb, dont know then..sry
<gparent> thx
<gparent> brb
<bungle__> sudo dpkg -i filename
<derek[] > If I'm installing linux on the second partition , to have dual boot (with win on the first [primary]  partition), do I need to set the second partition (the one for linux) as bootable during installation?
<gparent> yeah
<dabaR_> neomatrix: or you maybe want to know the history?
<oskude> derek[] , nope
<derek[] > ok
<NaillL> derek[] : no...
<oskude> derek[] , leave bootable for windows partition
<neomatrix> not exactly i want to know more about what rtlinux is all about
<derek[] > ok thanks
<dabaR_> derek[] : just leave the same one bootable, and choose to insatll grub to the mbr, when asked main boot record.
<erUSUL> derek[] , no
<neomatrix> well i knw abt that...
<derek[] > on the mbr?
<derek[] > ok
<Pit> The headers package for 2.6.12-10 seems to be missing some files that were present in earlier headers packages and are required for building ATi's drivers, or am I wrong?
<erUSUL> neomatrix, i do not think this is the channel for such questions...
<dabaR_> grub will add entries in its menu for windows, and for ubuntu.
<eobanb> ubuntu is not a real time OS..
<derek[] > and how can I create a new small partition for swap  during installation?
<dabaR_> erUSUL: do you know which channel is good?
<neomatrix> i would like to gain gud amount of knowledge by contributing...sorry if my q's seemes too basic
<seamen2> use "expert" boot
<dabaR_> neomatrix: just ask.
<oskude> derek[] , do you have still unpartitioned space ? or you could delete the linux partition and then make the two partitions from that free space
<seamen2> during installation
<dabaR_> derek[] : breezy has a resize partitions option built in. I have never used it however.
<derek[] > oskude: no I don't have any unpartitioned space
<neomatrix> not exactly on real time but about kernel, to be precise... customising the kernel based on requirements
<derek[] > (I'm using Hoary)
<oskude> derek[] , OMG :)
<derek[] > :)
<erUSUL> dabaR_, no but this is a channel for ubuntu help no for discusion of the relative merits od rtai vs rtlinux or adeos or whatever you can find information in google
<derek[] > old CD
<eobanb> what erUSUL
<eobanb> said
<bungle__> is it possible to have X running on different tty's?
<oskude> derek[] , you know hoary will not be supported for long (or even now ?)
<derek[] > supported?
<elio_> hy all
<dabaR_> bungle__: well, yes, try the Apps>System Tools>New login.
<oskude> derek[] , updates, security fixes...
<derek[] > i see
<dabaR_> bungle__: alt+ctrl+f7 and f8 will then be X
<oskude> derek[] , breezy is the current version
<derek[] > well may be i'll upgrade after installation
<eobanb> and also any questions about hoary here generally get the response 'dist-upgrade to breezy'
<Enyo> whens dapper coming out?
<derek[] > the cd writer isn't working
<Enyo> sometime in april?
<dabaR_> oskude: dont spread such stupid rumors.
<derek[] > and well, the bandwidth limit :(
<elio_> how can i find out my superuser password, ubuntu is installed yesterday, but i can't change the root pw
<oskude> dabaR_ ?
<dabaR_> oskude: hoary is supported for a year and a half now, with security fixes.
<mark__> thanks for your help
<derek[] > oskude: so to have a small swap partition, i should first delete the second partition that i've set aside for linux, then create new ones from it?
<oskude> dabaR, and that less than for breezy...
<Enyo> elio_, sudo bash && passwd
<Enyo> elio_, then set your password
<NoUse> !tell elio_ about root
<dabaR_> 2 years for a release. and then milestone releases like dapper will be supported for 45 years.
<oskude> derek[] , i would do so, yes
<derek[] > will all this work with normal boot?
<elio_> ok, trying....
<Enyo> !tell Enyo about root
<derek[] > ok
<str1k3r> how change root passwd.... "sudo passwd" dont help!!!
<derek[] > will i have to care about the cylinder numbers etc.?
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell str1k3r about root
<Enyo> str1k3r, sudo bash && passwd
<dabaR_> str1k3r: ubotu sent you a pm with a URL.
<oskude> derek[] , "nope"
<XiCillin> str1k3r: sudo /bin/bash
<derek[] > ok
<Agrajag> Enyo: uh, no
<XiCillin> then passwd
<neomatrix> hey..thanks to all for helpin me out..shall comeback with more related queries...time for me to go now..bye...
<Agrajag> Enyo: that would run passwd AFTER the root shell ended
<oskude> derek[] , if you have grub installed in mbr or floppy, the old cylinder limit is no problem...
<Enyo> Agrajag, lol k w.e you kno what i mean
<mwe> or sudo -i, then passwd or sudo passwd root
<derek[] > ok
<dabaR_> ok, you guys just make sure you refer people to the rootsudo wiki page, instead of giving them commands with no explanation.
<Agrajag> Enyo: yes, but the person you're trying to help doesn't.
<Enyo> sudo /bin/bash runs bash as root, then you type passwd to set a password for root
<bungle__> thats works fine dabaR cheers
<str1k3r> tnx
<theD3viL> If i make new partition /home .. ubuntu will detect it automaticly ? ... can i do this with gparted ?
<dabaR_> bungle__: good, I wonder what it was I said, Ill go scroll up.
<elio_> i only must install a lib in /.../local/share and so
<theD3viL> eobanb, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<dabaR_> elio_: is that a question?
<Enyo> ProtectYaNeck, Wu Tang Clan!
<bungle__> new user login to have two versions of X running
<levander> Anybody know why when I try to install gnomebaker, I get this message? "The following packages cannot be authenticated!" And then it lists gnomebaker and a dependency mpg321.
<ardchoille> ok, something keeps adding 192.168.0.1 to my /etc/resolv.conf file and that keeps Evolution from sending/receiving email. Does anyone know which app writes that to /etc/resolv.conf? I realise I can chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf, but I don't fully understand the consequences of such a mod.
<oskude> theD3viL, if you say in fstab that the new partition should be mounted as /home, yes
<Ofe> Could someone give me the link concerning update from Hoary (5.04) to Breezy (5.10) with breezy installation CD? It was in the topic a while ago.
<dabaR_> ardchoille: do you use a router device?
<elio_> no, it isn't ;-), i want to install doityourself once
<ardchoille> dabaR_: yes
<dabaR_> Ofe: ubotu knows about a page. he will tell you shortly.
<oskude> levander, sounds that you have "wrong" repos...
<Enyo> levander, it cant get the pgp key, just sudo apt-get install mpg321 gnomebaker
<oskude> !repos
<Enyo> and see if that works
<dabaR_> ardchoille: that is what adds the router as your DNS server. it is proper.
<ubotu> well, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Pit> Is anyone aware of the problem with the linux-headers package for 2.6.12-10?
<theD3viL> Ofe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Enyo> Pit, problem?
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell Ofe about breezy
<ardchoille> dabaR_: but my router is not my DNS server
<Pit> Enyo: it's missing files required to build modules
<levander> oskude: I'm using hoary just like I have been since hoary came out.
<dabaR_> sure is to your computer if the computer is connected to it.
<elio_> wonderful it works ;-) thanks for your help
<Pit> which were present in the previous kernel headers package
<Enyo> Pit, how do you know this?
<Enyo> Oh
<Ofe> thank you theD3viL , dabaR. :)
<theD3viL> oskude, what if i made it in install progress
<dabaR_> ardchoille: is this on a desktop?
<ardchoille> dabaR_: yes
<levander> oskude: I just checked, they're just the archives from ubuntu.com
<eobanb> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
* Plazma is debating on buying a dreamcast for 30 bucks USD
<oskude> theD3viL, then it will be added to fstab
<dabaR_> ardchoille: who is your email provider, and what is the error you get when using evolution?
<gparent> !dpkg
<Enyo> Plazma, lol, have you heard of people comparing Dreamcast to Xbox 360
<Enyo> not to go too off topic, its just theres a page on it : http://xcore.ytmnd.com i think
<oskude> levander, in breezy gnomebaker is in "universe"
<ardchoille> dabaR_: gmail and evolution cannot connect until I take that line out of /etc/resolv.conf
<Plazma> Enyo, no i haven't,
<dabaR_> ardchoille: really, that is what needs to be done every time you boot?
<skulrid> hi ppl
<Enyo> Plazma, wait that isnt it, hold on ill find it
<Plazma> Enyo, ok
<ardchoille> dabaR_: there are two lines in that file, one is 192.168.0.1, which is not my DNS server, and the other is the actual DNS server.
<Plazma> Enyo, well i called a local game shop.. 29.95 with everything including 1 controler, no games.. figure its a good deal plus the dreamcast was and still is a great system
<seife> someone help me to set up my wireless network PLEASEEEEEEEe
<elio_> bye, thanks for your great service
<seife> im gonna EXPLODE
<ardchoille> if I remove the 192.x.x.x line and leave the actual DNS server line, everything works fine
<Enyo> Plazma, you know it had PS3 graphics and all that
<Plazma> seife, what do you need to know?
<dabaR_> ardchoille: but your computer connects directly to the router, right? Tell me the exact steps how you fix it, do you boot, it does not work, then you remove the line, and then it works afterwards?
<Enyo> and it had some good innovative stuff
<ardchoille> dabaR_: yes, I ned to do this after every boot.
<Enyo> Plazma, first system with online capabilities
<Plazma> Enyo, i knew it was 128 bit and had many things that other companys took and modified
<mwe> seife: PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ask a more specific question
<Mabus06> can somoene help me to get a program to run with a command prompt, in a shortcut?
<ardchoille> dabaR_: exactly
<Plazma> Enyo, i just dont play consoles much is all is the thing, but i want a dreamcast for some odd reason
<seife> its not about an specific question, what about if im a newbie, ive tried all stuff and nothing works
<Enyo> Plazma, http://xcast.ytmnd.com/
<dabaR_> so as soon as you boot, you can do that, and it works after?
<gnomefreak> Mabus06,  to get program to run in command prompt is type the name of program for example to get lynx to run you type lynx
<coz> hello all
<ardchoille> dabaR_: I am going to write a script that does it automatically after each boot, but I'd still like to know which app si writing that to the file.
<coz>  how do I install a tar.gz package?
<ardchoille> dabaR_: yes
<NoUse> coz what app are you trying to installl?
<Paradosso> does anyone know a color palette for ubuntu?
<Mabus06> not what I meant gnomefreak
<coz> Gear Pro
<dabaR_> ardchoille: well, then if you are going to add the script, and you know how, then I can not be of help. I would not know the answer to that^.
<seife> i just need HELP
<Mabus06> gnomefreak, in a shortcut, with a command that modifies how it starts
<NoUse> coz then it's probably not source, find the INSTALL or README file and read it carefully
<ardchoille> dabaR_: ok. I just know there is an app writing to that file, but I would like to know which app
<coz> Ok  thanks
<dabaR_> Mabus06: tell exact command, exactly waht you want, and you will surely get an answer.
<mwe> coz: you untar it with tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<dabaR_> ardchoille: what does your /etc/network/interfaces look like? did you check that?
<levander> This demo for nero is supposed to last 30 days correct?
<Mabus06> I want to run "doom3 +set s_driver oss"
<XiCillin> anybody tried automatix?
<gparent> Thanks for your help guys.
<Plazma> Enyo, thanks for that, thats really kinda cool
<gparent> Got a lot of things setup.
<Enyo> Plazma, what do you think about that
<gparent> =)
<Mabus06> I typed that in the shortcut for "command" and it does not work. The sound only works if I open it from a terminal manually.
<Enyo> Plazma, crazy eh
<dabaR_> Mabus06: and when you add a normal shortcut with that as the command, it does not work?
<ardchoille> dabaR_: hmm.. lots of lines.. I don't understand them.
<seife> see, ubuntu its not for wifi networks
<seife> im gonna hit me
<Plazma> who says ubuntu isnt for wifi networks
<dabaR_> ardchoille: post to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Plazma> who dare says that
<barongas> I want to copy the entire content of a drive to another, I've heard that it's better to mirror than to just cp, what command would I use to mirror it?
<Enyo> barongas, you mean, like Raid?
<Mabus06> seife did, Plazma
<Enyo> barongas, whats wrong with just tarring the filesystem and copying it over?
<Plazma> Enyo, do you think i should buy a dreamcast ^.^
<dabaR_> barongas: if he knew what was wrong with it, he would not ask you.
<Enyo> Plazma, for that cheap, why not, you can always get the games for free considering they're just on CDs
<dabaR_> Enyo: ^
<meck> why not just dd?
<Plazma> Enyo, they are just on CD's?
<ardchoille> dabaR_: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5269
<meck> no tarring, no mirroring
<barongas> Enyo, they're both in the same computer, I just want to transfer all the data from one drive to the other, locally.
<Enyo> mount the other driver.
<dabaR_> barongas: ask meck
<Enyo> then filesystem to mount point
<Mabus06> does anyone know how to put "doom3 +set s_driver oss" in a shorcut?
<meck> dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
<Enyo> not driver, drive i meant
<seife> Plazma, i need someone who tells me step by step to connect my device to a wlan network
<seife> i cant do this alone, its so harder
<meck> if both drives are the same capacity, etc
<Enyo> Plazma, yeah didnt you see, they were criticized for not using DVD's, its too easy to pirate dreamcast games
<barongas> meck nope, the target is bigger
<Plazma> seife, in life youll rarely get that.. google is your friend
<seife> 3 days trying to solve this shiat, no sleep.
<seife> format c:\ install windows is my friend
<Enyo> seife, get some sleep, then itll make sense.
<erUSUL> barongas, from the linux tips how to '(cd /source/directory && tar cf - . ) | (cd /dest/directory && tar xvfp -)'
<meck> that's fine too, i think... you might just end up with unpartitioned space at the end of the target drive
<Plazma> seife, yea get some sleep.. id love to help you step by step but i have a LAN party to attend a bit later
<Plazma> so im killing time til it
<Enyo> Plazma, what game?
<meck> try the dd then try to use the target drive and check it with gparted
<Enyo> Plazma, or games
<Mabus06> does anyone know how to put "doom3 +set s_driver oss" in a shorcut? I tried putting it in the "command" part of the shortcut, but it does not work. It only works if I type it in the terminal manually.
<meck> haven't tried it myself, but it should work
<seife> somone help me step by step
<seife> !
<ubotu> seife: I don't know, could you explain it?
<JulienH> What is the most complete MTA between Courrier and Cyrus ?
<Enyo> seife, no ones gonna spoon feed, search the ubuntu forums man
<JulienH> What is the most complete MTA between Courrier and Cyrus ?
<barongas> meck, I'll try the dd way first and see...
<Enyo> seife, or ask specific questions, now, "how do i install and run and configure Linux?"
<Plazma> Enyo, sine its a school function.. my campus.. its just 2 demos.. bf1942 and ut2004,, both great games
<Plazma> Enyo, if dreamcast games are on cd then who cars.. i get free games out o fit
<Enyo> Plazma, exactly, thats what im saying
<Plazma> Enyo.. haha yea
<Enyo> Plazma, i might still recommend getting a dreamcast emulator :)
<Enyo> Plazma, chances are your PC is better than the dreamcast
<Plazma> Enyo, aye true.. now i dont want to buy one
<erUSUL> JulienH,  Courrier and Cyrus are not mtas
<Enyo> haha
<dabaR_> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5270 some short explanation of the file. The only thing I see that is different than usual is that there is not auto eth0 line at the end, which I usually always see.
<Plazma> bah here i was all hyped up about it
<alex__> hi people, can you help me plz ? i`ve downloaded some cursers (tar.gz) and i dont know how to install them, what should i do plz ?
<Enyo> Plazma, if you like sitting on the couch and you have a good TV, go for the console man
<Enyo> Plazma, but this is way off topic :)
<erUSUL> barongas, the tar thing is safer dd is too low level for this
<Plazma> Enyo, yea i tis.. i love consoles but i rarely play them anymore.. i do pc games for the most part
<theD3viL> alex__, the best thing you can do...is sudo apt-get install installcheck
<dabaR_> Mabus06: have you tried putting "" around the command?
<dmlinux> anyone play CS:S here?
<Enyo> dmlinux, me
<Plazma> dmlinux, steam is crap in linux
<theD3viL> alex__, and then ./configure && make && checkinstall
<dmlinux> Plazma im in windows atm
<Enyo> that's because Steam is meant for Windows, but then again
<dabaR_> we actually talk about ubuntu here, we dont play games in a chatroom o_O
<Enyo> its cracp for hta ttoo lol
<Plazma> haha
<theD3viL> dmlinux, i wanna play, but dont have acc...and many for it
<meck> erUSUL, if the target drive is blank, dd will make an identical copy, tarring and moving requires that he also partition the target drive separately
<JulienH> So, courrier or cyrus ?
<Mabus06> no there were no quotation marks, dabaR. I wll try that, thanks.
<donald> Question: (new user of Ebuntu} How can i change the color quality......i have the screen resolution set at 800x600 and the video response seems sluggish.
<Plazma> dabaR, im killing the old myth that *nix users dont play games
<dmlinux> plazma i jsut started playing it again and its telling me all the servers use a newr protocol (7) how do i fix this
<Plazma> hehe
<meck> but yeah, tar is probably safer
<Plazma> dmlinux, not a clue.. sorry
<erUSUL> alex__, are you sure that the thing you are trying to install is not in the repos??
* bluefoxicy notices in dapper, nautilus can be upgraded without upgrading libnautilus-extension, which causes nautilus to wtf itself into hell
<alex__> whats repos ?
<dabaR_> Plazma: well, *nix users invented games...no not really.
<theD3viL> alex__, apt
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  yes really
<alex__> i did
<theD3viL> alex__, man apt
<Enyo> http://www.linux-gamers.net
<alex__> it says
<dmlinux> Plazma i now remember why i quit playing HL2. valve sux ass
<alex__> that
<alex__> e couldnt found
<mwe> dmlinux: yeah
<Enyo> dmlinux, what!?
<dabaR_> bluefoxicy: well, there were games probably on OSs before *nix.
<Plazma> dabaR_, thats true too.. XPLANE i sa really good simulation from what i hear
<Enyo> are you guys insane?
<dabaR_> I am.
<theD3viL> alex__, do you add sources
<alex__> no
<erUSUL> JulienH,  Courrier and Cyrus are not mtas they are pop server what are you trying to set up an mta or a pop server??
<theD3viL> alex__, what do you searching?
<Enyo> all you can play for linux natively, thats any good
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  there were OSes before Unix?
<Enyo> is quake 4 and abuse
<dabaR_> alex__: definitely keep your sentences in one line, I can not read this way.
<ardchoille> dabaR_: OK, thank you very much :)
<dmlinux> im not playing it in linux right now enyo
<dmlinux> im in windows atm
<erUSUL> ubotu, tell alex__ about repos
<alex__> i`ve downloaded some cursors and i want to install them
<dabaR_> ardchoille: wish I could do more about that one.
<bluefoxicy> Enyo: and Doom3, and Doom2, and Doom, and Quake, and Quake 2, and Quake 3, and Duke Nukem, and Unreal
<JulienH> erUSUL: pop servers, sorry :)
<Plazma> Enyo, ut2004 runs great on linux natively, so does quake 3
<bluefoxicy> Enyo:  I think that's everything (All Unreal installments btw)
<JulienH> erUSUL: with big mailboxes and a hundreds of emails address
<Enyo> Well i got an ATi Radeon 9550 with no 3d acceleration
<dmlinux> Plazma sims 2 runs ok.
<Enyo> because i keep getting a black screen whenever using fglrx and tryign to launch X
<Plazma> enyo, i have 9800 pro 128 ddr
<ardchoille> dabaR_: your explanations taught me quite a bit :)
<dabaR_> Enyo: and you read the wiki?
<erUSUL> JulienH, i can comment on neither of the two. i've never seted up a pop server
<mwe> Plazma: great card: I had that one too until it melted
<dmlinux> Enyo ATI mobility radeon x300 128mb pci-express here
<Plazma> mwe, haha yea.. but i dont overclock .. im not so much into that
<Plazma> mwe, one of my friends did that too
<Enyo> dabaR, yes
<mwe> Plazma: I dont OC either. I think the fan was half-broken
<Plazma> ahh
<sorush20> where is the unstable debian repositories
<bluefoxicy> Enyo:  Umm, can't you use the open source xorg radeon driver with glx to do 3D, instead of fglrx?
<Enyo> It doesnt work
<dabaR_> sorush20: if you are using ubuntu, you do not want to install from there, almost certainly.
<Enyo> i have a nforce 2 board
<Enyo> and i set setinternalagpart to no
<bluefoxicy> you said you have a 9550
<dmlinux> i wish i could run BF2 under linux :(
<Enyo> yes and i have an nforce 2 board..
<bluefoxicy> huh.  :(
<william_> Does anyone else have the problem with GAIM where it keeps flashing the window even though Ive checked it a million times
<Enyo> wow.
<theD3viL> william_, yes, just click it
<theD3viL> william_, or type one word and delete it
<dabaR_> william_: also check your settings, to make sure.
<william_> clicking it does nothing it keeps flashing
<william_> lol
<sorush20> hi
<theD3viL> william_, it must work
<dabaR_> william_: does it flash in the bottom panel in the window list?
<william_> yeah
<alex__> can you tell me again about repos because i accedently closed the window
<dabaR_> sorush20: HI.
<theD3viL> william_, works ?
<william_> over and over even though ive checked for new messages
<seife> ok
<seife> ubuntu its not for me
<dabaR_> alex__: you can also try this page: http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<theD3viL> ubotu, tell alex__ about repos
<gnomefreak> anything i need to know about .jar files downloaded from a site?
<Enyo> dabaR, wanna help me set up 3d acceleration with my card?
<dabaR_> gnomefreak: what would you like to know.
<eobanb> what card
<Enyo> ATi 9550
<dabaR_> Enyo: I would love to, but, I dont know how.
<theD3viL> alex__, did you read? click first link
<Enyo> with nforce 2 board
<gnomefreak> anything i need to do to install it after downloading it?
<dabaR_> gnomefreak: what is it?
<gnomefreak> its robocode
<theD3viL> I hope ubuntu next relases wont be like suse fedora mandriva ... so fucking slow...couse 100000 services.
<dabaR_> gnomefreak: it depends on what the .jar is, cause it can be many things.
<Enyo> can you use nmap to ping sweep 2 ip blocks?
<Enyo> like 24.150.1-255.1-255
<alex__> no because my computer keeps stocking
<dabaR_> gnomefreak: do you have java installed?
<gnomefreak> yes i have the 1.4 from the multi repos
<levander> Anybody know if there's a way to turn on long file name support in nautilus?  Or, is it on by default?
<alex__> is there any other program for irc then X-chat ?
<dabaR_> gnomefreak: go in a terminal to the dir you downloaded it to, and try running it. java blah.jar
<gnomefreak> ok when its done ill do it
<rambo3> chatzilla addon for firefox . irssi text
<dabaR_> alex__: I use irssi, there is bitchX those are in a terminal. also, there is gaim, and many other ones likely. Use synaptic to search for irc.
<gnomefreak> bitchx :)
<levander> alex__: yeah, there's lots "apt-cache search irc"
<gparent> Does EXT3 fragment^
<alex__> i use gaim
<alex__> but how do i enter here from there?
<dabaR_> alex__: the page I linked you to above shows how to search with synaptic too,.
<ProtectYaNeck> Enyo, you got it?
<gparent> !fragmentation
<ubotu> gparent: Do they come in packets of five?
<alex__> yeah, but i cant enter there because my stupid computer keeps stucking all the time
<gparent> ...
<dabaR_> alex__: ctrl+a then add account, of type IRC. input the server(this is irc.freenode.net) and go.
<Dr_Willis> gparent,  not really.
<dabaR_> alex__: you can not open http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html ?
<erUSUL> gparent, not much
<gparent> ok
<alex__> brb
<Pokesomi> Hello
<Pokesomi> I have a question about formating a drive to recover it in windows
<theD3viL> Pokesomi, ...
<Pokesomi> i used the live cd to format a disk that is connected via firewire and was wondering what i need to do so windows will recognize the disk
<gparent> Anybody using jedit^
<gparent> ?
<theD3viL> Pokesomi, you have to mount it, if is ntfs or vfat
<theD3viL> Pokesomi, sry fat32
<erUSUL> Pokesomi, format it as fat or ntfs
<Pokesomi> how do i do that
<theD3viL> Pokesomi, hm...just a sec
<Pokesomi> ok
<jacobkm> Hey, folks -- I'm trying to get my box to bind to a number of IP addresses when it boots using virtual interfaces (i.e. eth0:1, eth0:2, etc.) and I can't figure out how to make the interfaces come up on boot.  My /etc/network/interfaces is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5271; anyone have any pointers?
<Dr_Willis> or use that IFS tool under XP to access a ext2/3 partition.
<erUSUL> Pokesomi, you've said that you already formated it
<theD3viL> ubotu, tell Pokesomi about ntfs
<lsuactiafner> anyone here every tried to install ubuntu on a nvidia raid0 and had the problem of getting the install to install the bootloader? both lilo and grub didnt want to install
<Pokesomi> to the vfat format
<Pokesomi> i am acctually in windows right now
<ericz> how do i make a file hidden in ubuntu? i don't want to see it the directory when i open up nautilus
<erUSUL> Pokesomi, then yo are done
<Dr_Willis> lsuactiafner,  what chipset is that thing using? id heard of some 'issues' with some nforce chipsets
<dabaR_> erUSUL: prepend its name with a .
<Pokesomi> its not showing up in my drives list
<redleer> couple questions 1: could someone give url to thread where is told how to update radeon x800 drivers 2: how to limit download/upload speeds in linux
<Dr_Willis> er4z0r,  .hiddendirectory
<ubuntu_> bonjour
<dabaR_> jacobkm: and they work, but do not come up on boot?
<Pokesomi> also the current release of ubuntu does not support wireless yet
<erUSUL> ericz,  prepend its name with a .
<jacobkm> dabaR_: yes
<ericz> what?
<dabaR_> jacobkm: neither of the two do, right?
<theCore> ubuntu_: bonjour
<erUSUL> dabaR_, i knew that ;)
<lsuactiafner> Dr_Willis : nforce4
<ubuntu_> chanel FR plz
<jacobkm> dabaR_: eth0 does; eth0:1 does not.
<dabaR_> erUSUL: :) thanks^
<theCore> ubuntu_ : #ubuntu-fr
<Plazma> ahh thar we go
<ubuntu_> thx
<erUSUL> Pokesomi, it does
<dabaR_> jacobkm: how do you start eth0:1?
<lsuactiafner> but the install went flawlessly till it wanted to install the boot loader, lilo said cant install onto raid0
<coz> hello guys
<Pokesomi> the live cd supports it?
<Dr_Willis> lsuactiafner,  yep. You may need to do some googling. Id heard some bad things about the nforce4
<coz>  I have a question
<lsuactiafner> and grub stage1 failed
<jacobkm> dabaR_: "ifup eth0:1" does the trick, just not at boot.
<coz>  I donwloaded an app named gear pro and it came in a tar.gz package
<dabaR_> jacobkm: that is all your interfaces file has in it?
<lsuactiafner> Dr_Willis : its not the nforce4, its lilo that cant install onto raid0, so how am i supposed to boot the system up then?
<jacobkm> dabaR_: yup, that's it.
<coz> I talked to the company they said to run gunzip first and then tar but I am stuck at running tar
<lsuactiafner> tar -xf file.tar
<dabaR_> jacobkm: well. try adding as the last line, auto eth0:1, then come back if that does not do it.
<erUSUL> Pokesomi, i do not have wireless myself but i've got friends that have used the livecd and wireless
<dabaR_> jacobkm: just one sec, tho.
<coz> Ok I will try that hold on
<jacobkm> dabaR_: I'll try that...
<dabaR_> yes, that is it, auto eth0:1.
<dabaR_> jacobkm: do you remember the comments that were in the file?
<erUSUL> coz, tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<jacobkm> dabaR_: if they're the same as the ones on my other ubuntu box then yes
<SturmAuge> Hello, Could someone help me. I want to install Ubuntu 5.10 on my external firewire drive and I am a little bit lost at the moment. Help would be appreciated. Thanks.
<redleer> could someone help me?
<dabaR_> jacobkm: ya, shoudl be. What I am talking about is where it says the hotplug is the automatically started interfaces. if this does not work, you can try that.
<Pokesomi> I will try the format again
<dabaR_> redleer: we will try as soon as you say about what you need help.
<alex1> hello again
<dabaR_> hey alex1
<seife> SOMEOnE HELP ME to set up my wireless network PLEASE
<jacobkm> dabaR_: rebooting now; I'll see if that works -- thanks
<redleer> couple questions 1: could someone give url to thread where is told how to update radeon x800 drivers 2: how to limit download/upload speeds in linux
<dabaR_> SturmAuge: an external HD, you want to install ubuntu on that?
<alex1> now, can you plz send me again the links, this time the computer is allright
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell redleer about ati
<coz> OK all that did was extract the files
<coz> OK all that did was extract the files
<SturmAuge> dabaR: Yes I want to install Ubuntu on my external harddrive.
<dabaR_> redleer: ubotu told you in pm how to do the ati drivers, as for download speeds, I do not know.
<redleer> yup got it
<redleer> thanks
<VooDoo> ATI Drivers? *ears perk*
<dabaR_> coz: and you want to do what else?
<coz> install the the software
<redguy> coz: ask people who relesed the software on instructions how to install it
<dabaR_> they are really ubuntu drivers, for the ati card, I am not sure how the whole story goes in regard to the binary drivers.
<VooDoo> i didnt bother with ati drivers [not knowing what the conversation is about :)
<mroth> if i want to manually stick a Perl library (*.pm) file into my active ones, where's the best place to put that as a user?
<deltron> I wanna get ubuntu working on my laptop tonight
<dabaR_> /usr/lib afaik.
<firecracker2k5> Hi guys, how do I add the extra repos, multiverse i think it is
<lsuactiafner> right so with hoary and now with breezy ubuntu fails to install the bootloader on my system, asus a8n deluxe nforce4
<jacobkm> dabaR_: that was it! much thanks
<lsuactiafner> really thats pathetic and nobody here can tell me why but to google whilest the other distribution gets it right
<dabaR_> firecracker2k5: try http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dabaR_> jacobkm: sweet:)
<Luckace45> http://ubuntox.be/
<Luckace45> http://ubuntox.be/
<Luckace45> http://ubuntox.be/
* VooDoo tried the ati drivers in breezy thought they sucked so got fglrx instead
<Luckace45> http://ubuntox.be/
<Luckace45> http://ubuntox.be/
<Luckace45> http://ubuntox.be/
<Luckace45> http://ubuntox.be/
<Luckace45> http://ubuntox.be/
<alex1> dabaR can you halp me again plz
<Luckace45> http://ubuntox.be/
<MickMcMack> O_o
<dabaR_> ok, anyone that opens that...
<dabaR_> invites him to come again.
<MickMcMack> Must... Not... Click... Link... >_<;;;
<alex1> hhh
<alex1> lol
* gnomefreak not touching it
<dabaR_> alex1: I helped you before?
<alex1> yeah
<Dr_Willis> Ewww Cow Porn!
<alex1> i restarted
<dabaR_> with what, and what can I help you with now? ask the channel, if I know, I will answer.
<alex1> my pc
<theD3viL> Dr_Willis, with webcam?? :PP
<alex1> how to install the cursors
<seife> SOMEONE HELP
<dabaR_> alex1: cursors for the mouse pointer?
<theD3viL> seife, what is your problem ?
<dabaR_> seife: what would you like?
<alex1> yeah (tar.bz)
<Dr_Willis> seife,  state your question in the form of a question.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o CarlFK]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> :P
<firecracker2k5> dabaR, Thanks, but that does not tell me how to add extra repos to breezy
<theD3viL> alex1, unpack it with tar -zxvf
<alex1> and then what?
<dabaR_> firecracker2k5: no? the first page tells you right away.
<firecracker2k5> I would like to add multiverse I think it is called
<theD3viL> ubotu, tell firecracker2k5 about repos
<dli_> theD3viL, alex1 said tar.bz
<seife> how do i  configure and setup a wifi network? i cant get my crap ieee 802.11b connect to my wireless network
<gnomefreak> dabaR, sorry i cant scroll that far back :( it was java robocode-setup.jar?
<alex1> tell me to
<gnomefreak> or something like that
<theD3viL> dli_, oh sry.
<donald> Question: Is there a CorelLinux IRC server that anyone knows of......i need some help with that distro.
<firecracker2k5> theD3viL, Thanks
<theD3viL> didnt see
<alex1> theD3vil send me about repos
<SturmAuge> How to install Ubuntu on my external HD. I have the CD and I can boot from it but I don't want to just type "install" because I have to somehow specify a target disk. Or am I missing something big here?
<alex1> plz
<dabaR_> gnomefreak: it does not work, you will need to find out how to work that program.
<dli_> seife, lspci
<theD3viL> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> ok ty dabaR
<dli_> theD3viL, is there "apt-setup" in ubuntu?
<alex1> ok 10x
<theD3viL> dli_, yes...but you dont need it.
<seife> dli_, it detects the device
<theD3viL> dli_, synaptic do it for you
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how do i download softwares from synaptic
<Stormx2> How do I make a mounted FTP folder open in nautilus when selected from the "Places" menu?
<Stormx2> matrix-ubuntu-c: Right Click > Mark to install
<Stormx2> matrix-ubuntu-c: Then Apply Changes
<erUSUL> SturmAuge, maybe doing an expert install you can choose the target device
<seife> dli_, keep helpingme
<dli_> seife: what's your trouble?
<gnomefreak> it gives me an exception in thread "main" java.lang.noclassdeffounderror  what does that mean?
<theCore> is it a linux newbie here that would like an intro with linux ?
<dabaR_> alex1: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694&highlight=change+mouse+cursor
<Stormx2> SturmAuge: You'll be asked questions before it goes ahead and installs.
<seife> I JUST CANT CONNECT TO THE WIRELESS NETWORK, I GET INTERNET ON MY SISTER COMP VIA WIRElESS that has windows but this laptop has ubuntu and dont get wireless internet
<Stormx2> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<SturmAuge> Stormx2, really? I wasn't sure about that and I didn't want to mess up my other drive
<theCore> seife, caps
<seife> its just as simple as that, thats the problem, ubuntu is the problem, sorry for the caps
<dli_> theCore, I suppose you want to use linux. then, just start using it, and ask your questions (if any)
<dabaR_> ubotu themes is also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694
<ubotu> okay, dabaR_
<Stormx2> SturmAuge: Yep. it should say before its about to install anything
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i right click there is not such thing to install
<theD3viL> dabaR, eyecandy rox :)
<webwolf_27> seife, have you checked the hardware compatibility list
<theCore> dli_: no, i want to help a newbie
<Stormx2> theCore: lol!
<Stormx2> theCore: Well wait for someone to ask a question then ;-) Or write a guide and put it online!
<SturmAuge> Stormx2, so I can just make the default installation by typing "install"?
<csaba> hi
<natdigga_at_work> Question:  If I want to put a new video card in my installed version of 5.10 breezy Ubuntu.  What should I expect when I bring the computer back up?
<dli_> seife, do you have the driver? can you see your card in "ifconfig"
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i see the green means the package is installed right
<seife> yes i can see it there.
<Nelo> Hello, I installed ubuntu but the i picked the incorrecte resolution for the video card. what is the command to configure this from a shell promtp?
<Stormx2> SturmAuge: From an install CD? You just have to hit enter. it will allow you to select where to install
<seife> webwolf_27, its not compatible, but i see t on ifconfig
<seife> dli_, what more
<theCore> Stormx2: maybe ...
<Stormx2> natdigga_at_work: Be prepared for 640x480
<dli_> seife: your sister uses wep or wpa for encryption?
<erUSUL> natdigga_at_work, gdm won't start and you will have to do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<webwolf_27> seife, then it may be seen as a different wifi
<randy> Good Day all.
<SturmAuge> Stormx2, OK, I'll try that. Thanks for your help!
<natdigga_at_work> stormx2, thanks okay I can deal with that.
<dli_> seife: you need to follow wpa howto. I suppose
<natdigga_at_work> Nelo, run that command that erUSUl just told me.
<natdigga_at_work> Nelo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nelo> natdigga_at_work what was the command?
<Nelo> thanks..
* natdigga_at_work nods.
<Stormx2> Nelo: When running that, the current answer is selected by default. Just keep hitting enter till you get to the screen res bit
<seife> where is that wpa howto
<Nelo> Stormx2 thanks
<dabaR> matrix-ubuntu-c: you can check out my assignment on synaptic: http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<theD3viL> dabaR, what theme do you using?
<dli_> seife: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html
<sorush20> I want to create folder structure for my home directory I want to do it on the terminal since I think its going to be a lot faster how can I get multiple directories to be created in one after the other?
<dabaR> theD3viL: Alex_1 was instaling a mouse theme. I use openbox, with the ubuntu theme.
<natdigga2> Anyone know if the Intel i740 card is better than the ATI 3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133 card in Ubuntu?
<dli_> seife: still I found there's no need for wpa, ask your sister to remove encryption.
<webwolf_27> sorush20, try mkdir dir1 dir2 etc...
<rathma> hi all
<Stormx2> sorush20: man mkdir
<theD3viL> k
<dli_> natdigga2, sound all old cards
<natdigga2> dli_, so I should expect anything better with the i740?
<seife> its ubuntu..
<seife> windows automatically get the internet
<dli_> natdigga2, no idea, all are old :(
<seife> like magic, no google, no click it just get it
<Kelsey23> What is the name of a good program I can use to resize ext3 partitions
<quiliro> hello
<webwolf_27> seife, ha. maybe on that card. I've seen more hardware problems with windows then I ever have with linux
<rathma> hello
<Kelsey23> hello
<jono> hi all - how do I restart esd from init.d?
<Stormx2> seife: 99% of companies that make network cards make the installation cds for windows. We have to write the drivers ourselves, so it can be more fiddly
<natdigga2> hehehe okay.  I'll swap it out anyhow and see.  I need to find a decent PCI video card....there aren't many about.
<dabaR> seife: nono, none of it is magic, really. it is months of work behind closed doors, not letting anyone else know how your hardware works except m$.
<dli_> seife: they might make wpa auto in ubuntu
<webwolf_27> Kelsey23, parted, qtparted as a frontend
<Kelsey23> ok
<Kelsey23> thanks
<Kelsey23> and I can use that to make 2 partitions out of one existing ext3 part?
<Stormx2> Kelsey23: Yes. Shrink the current ext3 partition and make a new one
<dli_> seife: there's really not much you can gain by using wpa, I don't use it.
<Kelsey23> ok
<webwolf_27> Kelsey23, as far as I remember though ext3 can only be modified offline (unmounted)
<Stormx2> Yes thats true/.
<Kelsey23> thats what I wanted to do, but the installer for the new version of Linux I wsa going to install didnt support that
<dabaR> jono: you do not. if you are in gnome, and want to restart esd, first sudo killall esd in a terminal, then enter. then "nohup esd&" in the terminal, and then enter, then close the terminal.
<Stormx2> Kelsey23: You may need to use a Live CD
<Kelsey23> Ok
<quiliro> does anyone know what to do if xwindow doesn start? last time i powered the computer it did
<seife> man wtf its wpa it just a router sending internet
<Kelsey23> I have the Hoary 5.04 LiveCD
<webwolf_27> Kelsey23, knoppix contains all the needed tools
<seife> the device just dont get the internet
<Kelsey23> I dont have that
<seife> or the router is not sending to this device
<Stormx2> Kelsey23: That may do it. if in doubt, use knoppix
<dli_> seife, right, disable wpa in that router
<dabaR> seife: no, you just do not know very specifically how it works, you understand it gives you internet, but it works with a technology.
<webwolf_27> Kelsey23, I don't know if Hoary has qtparted, but parted should be stock
<dli_> seife: or go through the steps to setup wpa in ubuntu
<Stormx2> seife: Can you ping your router?
<Kelsey23> Ok
<dabaR> gparted too.
<webwolf_27> dabaR, never used gparted
<dli_> Stormx2, how could he? it's wpa
<Stormx2> Why?
<dabaR> !epa
<ubotu> dabaR: Wish i knew
<dabaR> !wpa
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant"
<dabaR> seife: only do that if you find out for sure you need to use wpa.
<gnomefreak> !info wpa
<Stormx2> Time machine style.
<quiliro> how to repair xwindows?
<gnomefreak> is wpa wireless? ubotu didnt know
<dabaR> quiliro: it depends on what is wrong with them.
<dli_> seife: I found it's secure enough for me to use MAC address filter
<quiliro> how i find out
<Stormx2> quiliro: I don't know, sorry.
<dabaR> gnomefreak: wpa is a wireless security technology. the strongest one(so I hear).
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhhh
<Paradosso> what is the linux command to update x server conf?
<gnomefreak> dabaR, ty
<seife> dli_, ok my router supports it, now how do i configure my device to use that mac address filter
<dabaR> quiliro: well, tell us what error you get, for one.
<seife> tell me what i have to do
<Kelsey23> could I use the Ubuntu install CD to resize a partition
<dabaR> Paradosso: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> Paradosso, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dli_> seife: get your local MAC, (by "ifconfig")
<dabaR> Kelsey23: the ubuntu breezy cd has that as an option during the insatll.
<quiliro> it just starts up in runlevel 2
<Kelsey23> I have the 5.04 installer........
<Paradosso> there was a much shorter command I remember
<deltron> dabaR: not hoary?
<Stormx2> Kelsey23: Yes, that will do it
<dli_> seife: put it (and your windows machine's by "ipconfig /all")
<Kelsey23> .........but could I skip ahed to exeprt
<funkyHat> Kelsey23, you could, you could also install gparted if you are using linux now
<moiRee> hi, how can i extract a rar file?
<deltron> n/m
<dabaR> deltron: I am not 100% sure.
<Kelsey23> $ unrar fiel
<deltron> ok
<Kelsey23> you have to download the app fisrt
<quiliro> its hoary dabaR
<gnomefreak> runlevel 2 is for multi users so thats fine if i got runlevel 2 right
<dli_> seife: put all mac addresses in your router's Enable or Allow
<Stormx2> moiRee: Install rar-free and rar-nonfree. Look in synaptic
<dabaR> quiliro: do you get to a termuinal. did you just install, or did it work before? what graphical card does your computer have?
<moiRee> Kelsey23: i use breezy, but unrar-free says "failed" and in x the type is not supported
<seife> dli_,  this says that i have two wireless devices, SIGH, both have different Hwaddress
<matrix-ubuntu-c> why when i click system admin users and groups it does not open
<seife> oh not its the same
<seife> ok i know whats my mac adress now
<levander> Anybody can tell me why when I click "burn" in k3b, the only option in the resulting dialog is to "Only Create Image"? I don't want to only create the image, I want to burn the image to the DVD.
<dabaR> matrix-ubuntu-c: I dont know. what did you do to it, does synaptic open, do you get an error?
<quiliro> it worked before but now it doesn't. i can get into a terminal, but text only
<dabaR> levander: a .iso type thing?
<dli_> seife: it's called HWaddr , in ifconfig
<matrix-ubuntu-c> synaptic opens but system admin user and groups it does not open
<dabaR> quiliro: what did you do to it?
<pozdiy> configuring access to windows shares according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently , but cannot mount them, where to look for the log with errors?
<webwolf_27> quiliro, what grafic card
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i just deleted a user sudo userdel name
<matrix-ubuntu-c> from terminal
<levander> dabaR: not sure what you mean, but yeah, a dvd image is an iso file
<dabaR> is that what you are trying to burn?
<quiliro> installed some packages w/synaptic
<dli_> how long does shipit take usually? I just recommended it for many friends
<dabaR> 4-6 weeks-2 months.
<SturmAuge> In the installation my external hd doesn't show up in the list when it comes to partitioning a drive.
<pozdiy> dli_, I got in ~1 month
<webwolf_27> quiliro, does that include a kernel, are you running a nvidia card
<dabaR> quiliro: "some" package does not exist:)
<quiliro> dont remember, it was autodetected on installation
<Stormx2> dli_: I live in south england, and it took a month
<dli_> pozdiy, that's good. it's not needed, but people just love free stuff
<levander> dabaR: no, i've got a bunch of files that I want k3b to burn to a data dvd, but "only create image" sounds like its going to stop before the image gets burned to dvd.  I don't just want an iso.  I want the iso on the dvd.
<pozdiy> dli_, ;-)
<kvantti> i wonder what can i do to fix the pipelining problem with alsa that gstreamer-properties gives after switching to alsa with a surround asound.conf script?
<dli_> Stormx2, how long to China? then
<Enyo> I wonder if theres any Graph Drawing programs or Physics programs for Linux?
<seife> dli_, ok i put my MAC Address on mac adress filter list of router, now what i have to do..
<quiliro> not nvidia, its avia
<quiliro> VIA
<dabaR> levander: asked in #kubuntu?
<dli_> Enyo, gnuplot
<webwolf_27> quiliro, do you know wher to find the errorlog
<dli_> Enyo, I use grace, "apt-get install gnuplot grace"
<seife> dli_,
<dli_> seife, disable wpa
<seife> u mean WEP?
<dli_> seife: disable either wep or wpa
<seife> where is that WPA stuff :S i just have WEP
<seife> and its disabled
<quiliro> .xsesson-errors?
<dli_> seife: old router, choose non-encrypted, or something like that
<webwolf_27> quiliro, thats a start
<seife> ok now what.
<rickardo> jag e gay
<dli_> seife, at your ubuntu, "dhcpcd eth0", if it's eth0
<quiliro> looked it up but has the date of the last succesfull X session, none of today
<pozdiy> trying to mount windows share with smbfs, get this error in kernlog:"Dec  1 14:22:27 hecate kernel: smbfs: mount_data version -1208149504 is not supported", any suggestions?
* dabaR waves
<seife> dli_,  'dhcpcd command not found'
<dli_> seife: apt-get install pump
<dli_> seife: pump -i eth0
<seife> nothing happens
<seife> Operation failed
<dli_> seife: is it eth0?
<seife> this shiat detect two, eth0 and eth3.
<seife> i tried with both, both said Operation failed.
<dli_> seife: did you put the correct mac address into your router
<webwolf_27> quiliro, try startx
<seife> yes my mac adress
<Max-T> Hi all
<quiliro> webwolf_27, i try to init 5 and it does not start graphical login
<dli_> seife: if you are not sure, put both eth mac into your router
<Pokesomi> Ok I cant get windows to recognise my external hard drive
<seife> wait, its the program i just put pump and it says operation failed too, sigh
<webwolf_27> quiliro, X is not init-bound
<dli_> seife: for testing, you may disble your mac filter
<webwolf_27> quiliro, run startx
<Pokesomi> is there a specific command i need to use cause the Fat 32 option is not there
<quiliro> startx works!
<Max-T> I got a desktop with a NetGear WG311v3 WiFi card in it and after installing Ubuntu fresh it's not showing up in 'Networking' Anyone know how I can get it to pick this card up? I'm sure I read that this card is supported natively.
<dli_> seife, allow open access to your router
<seife> how i do that
<dli_> seife: disable mac filter
<seife> what about u configure my thing
<Pokesomi> also i need to get drivers for my wireless if there are availible
<webwolf_27> quiliro, ok then log out of X and run gdm as root
<quiliro> webwolf_27, how do i make it default operation to startx
<dli_> seife: I couldn't, router should never allow remote conf
<quiliro> ok
<seife> ok, mac is now disabled
<Max-T> dli_ It shouldn't, but many do
<webwolf_27> quiliro, add gdm to your default run level
<Enyo> dli_, i was thinking more graphical you know
<Max-T> Or many did... Most still do with password
<redleer> bah damn kongueror timeouts on mozilla site :/
<Enyo> dli_, i dont like commandline plotting, do you know any graphical ones where i can input functions and see it represented in graph form?
<dli_> Max-T: okay, you hack his router and set it up
<Pokesomi> can someone let me know where i can get the files for wireless?
<dli_> Enyo: opendx from ibm
<Max-T> lol
<Enyo> dli_, perferably, free
<dli_> Enyo: mathematica
<webwolf_27> redleer, whats wrong with sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<dli_> Enyo: grace is free, grace is both GUI and cmdline
<seife> dli_, what more
<Enyo> dli_, perferably in the Ubuntu repository
<Enyo> dli_, how do i get it to display in GUI then
<seife> dli_,  i disabled wireless mac filtering, now whut
<dli_> Enyo: grace?
<Pokesomi> i need help with a hard drive that i am trying to recover
<Enyo> dli_, i think its xmgrace but its not working
<Enyo> dli_, yes
<dli_> seife: try "pump"
<Max-T> Does anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to recognize my NetGear WG311v3 wireless card? I read that the card is supported natively and that I shouldn't need to download any drivers for it, but it's not showing up in 'Networking' only my modem and 10/100 NIC
<dli_> Enyo: apt-get install grace
<Enyo> dli_, i did, i have grace already.
<dli_> Enyo: then, "xmgrace"
<londonboi2k3> Right guys, officially my company is now going to use Linux, but I have a small problem, I want to use ubuntu, but for some reason it thinks there is no hd, its a SATA drive, and suse can see it, any ideas for getting breezy to see it?
<Enyo> it says command not found
<Enyo> chris@scheduler:~$ xmgrace
<Enyo> bash: xmgrace: command not found
<seife> Operation failed
<Enyo> chris@scheduler:~$ grace -v
<Enyo> Grace-5.1.17
<Enyo>  and lots more info..
<dli_> Enyo: you don't have the correct path :)
<bushk> can somebody help me with a really simple C++ question?  what do i need to #include, and what functions are available to create a List of dynamic length?
<Enyo> dli_, so what do i do?
<seife> dli_, 'Operation failed.'
<webwolf_27> bushk, #include <list>
<kvantti> i wonder if fedora 4 by anyone's experience is cabable of doing 5.1 sound without this setup fuzz i got
<dli_> seife:  check "dmesg"
<dli_> seife: "dmesg|less"
<Enyo> bushk, use vector
<seife> ok, sec.
<Enyo> bushk, its like a dynamic array
<webwolf_27> bushk, use the STL list
<redleer> how to see network usage?
<dli_> seife: find your wireless card, (which eth?)
<Pokesomi> I cant get ubuntu to format my fire wire hard drive to work in windows
<kvantti> or mandriva?
<quiliro> thanks very much webwolf_27, i'll try that, bye
<dli_> redleer, netstat
<webwolf_27> quiliro, np
<Max-T> Can anyone here help me get my wireless card working?
<Pokesomi> Same for me
<dli_> enyc, what's your PATH now? printenv|grep PATH
<azhoral> ciao a tutti
<azhoral> ci sono italianI? ho un problema con fonts
<webwolf_27> Enyo, when he asks for a list I give him list, for an array vector
<Enyo> dli_, i found it, itsnot as great asi thought, i just want to make graphs graphically and be able to print them out
<redleer> anything what is suitable for newbies? ;) would like some simple thing what shows how fast dl etc
<dli_> enyo: grace is very powerful indeed
<Enyo> webwolf_27, i use vectors for lists too, push.back() and pop.back() are good
<dli_> enyo: give me one example, what kind of grace you do
<azhoral> i have problem with fonts.. how I can set 100x100 dot ?
<Enyo> dli_, i dont need that much power, just being able to make a v t graph for physics is enough
<seife> dli_, read priv for a bit please
<seife> im gonna paste
<Enyo> !tell seife about pastebin
<webwolf_27> Enyo, I usually just push() and pop(). but then I normally need the values in front
<matrix-ubuntu-c> what is cvs guys
<Enyo> if your mother was a class, here insert method would be public
<Enyo> ahaha
<dli_> Enyo: say, you have a data file, with " x y" lines, you do, "xmgrace foo.dat"
<Enyo> her*
<seife> dli_, now whut
<Enyo> dli_, i dont tho, i want to supply my own
<webwolf_27> matrix-ubuntu-c, Concurrent version System
<Enyo> dli_, i want to be like, okay, y = 5m + 5 orsomething, i dont know
<Enyo> dli_, or for second degree fucntiosn like, y = a(x-h)^2 + k
<dli_> seife: paste your dmesg to a paste bin
<nadia007> if I'm looking for 10april05.rec in the /tmp/records directory what is the syntax using locate or any other search command?
<Pokesomi> can anyone help me?
<seife> pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<dli_> Enyo: go to the "Data" menu, you find evaluate
<Archie> hello guys and girls
<webwolf_27> Pokesomi, with what
<nadia007> hi archie
<Archie> just wanted to test the great ubuntu community with some little problems
<Archie> at first
<Pokesomi> my hard drive is recognized under windows but no partition is availible.  In ubuntu i used a VFAT as the formating but now windows cant mount the drive
<Archie> anyone in the mood of helping?
<Enyo> dli_, i dont see evaluate
<Pokesomi> what do i need to do to get the FAT 32 filesystem
<dli_> Enyo: for more complex function, you can always generate the data file in "x y" format, and xmgrace it
<webwolf_27> Pokesomi, is it formated or just partitioned
<Pokesomi> formated
<nadia007> pokesomi, where is the drive going to reside?
<nadia007> pokesomi, win or ubuntu?
<Pokesomi> its an external 250 gb drive
<seife> pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<dli_> Enyo: Data->Transformations->Evaluate Expressions
<Pokesomi> win mostly but i may use it for some ubuntu stuff
<webwolf_27> Pokesomi, does linux see the drive
<mikkelk> Any of you guys know a program for Gnome/X that can listen for some keystrokes (for example ctrl+f2) and then paste some text, it i press ctrl+f2?
<Pokesomi> yes
<Enyo> oh okay
<Pokesomi> windows has the driver but thats it
<nadia007> pokesomi assuming you're using a usb connection?
<Pokesomi> firewire
<Pokesomi> but i can do usb if i need to
<webwolf_27> Pokesomi, nadia007 doesn't that still use a scsi emu
<sorush20> what backup software to dvd's can I use?
<Pokesomi> what firewire
<nadia007> I think it does...  if it does it should be /dev/sca or something.
<seife> dli_, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445358
<Paradosso> I installed artwiz fonts but I can't use them
<Paradosso> seems they are not installes
<Paradosso> d
<Paradosso> how do I verify this?
<Pokesomi> for me it shows up as /dev/sdd or something to that effect
<nadia007> I like to install gparted to do all my partitioning and formating.
<webwolf_27> Pokesomi, check in sfdisk what the format system is
<jianshi> Paradosso, i have the same problem haha
<Pokesomi> how do i do that?
<shining> any idea why mpd sound skips on ubuntu or debian while restarting X, while it doesnt happen on an other distrib?
<seife> dli_, now what
<Archie> well, i reckon one should just write down owns problems: decided to install ubuntu to see waht it is like (compared to kanotix and whoppix, which i used a bit before), let the automatic setup install the distro on a partition [15 gb]  and wanted to start -> monitor shutted blatantly down; restarted and chose recovery mode within the bootloader ....some text msgs, everything fine, text shell... "startx" and the monitor went off again...
<Pokesomi> i am in windows right now cause i cant get my wireless to work with the live cd
<webwolf_27> Pokesomi, sudo /sbin/sfdisk -l /dev/sdd
<nadia007> pokesomi, or you can install gparted and use the gui to configure the drive.  I found that to be the easiest way for me.
<Archie> [sorry for the english, only 2nd language, and i am quite a bit out of school] 
<shining> does it mean ubuntu and debian are so bloated that it affects performance and interactivity badly? :)
<Pokesomi> nadia007 where do i get the files
<nadia007> kay...  someone help me out...  linux command line for finding files within a directory.
<webwolf_27> nadia007, he's in win
<jianshi> ls [regex] 
<dli_> seife: it's incomplete
<webwolf_27> nadia007, and locate should do it
<seife> ok
<pder> i am curious if it is possible to use a computer system.  if so, how do i use it?
<theCore> how I can redirect the stderr to stdout ?
<theCore> in bash
<webwolf_27> pder, how else would you now be chatting
<dli_> theCore, foo 2>&1
<jianshi> stderr doesn't get put to the screen?
<jianshi> i thought it did.
<Pokesomi> i think i found it
<theCore> dli_: thx,
<shining> jianshi: and?
<nadia007> pokesomi, if you're in windows, are you just trying to format the drive... I thought the problem was not being able to access the drive in ubuntu?
<seife> dli_, now its complete
<seife> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445362
<mp3guy> i've got a video encoded to dvd mpeg2 format, what program can i use to make a DVD iso out of it?
<Pokesomi> no i am trying to recover the drive using ubuntu to get it to work in windows
<Pokesomi> but i think i found gparted
<Pokesomi> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<jianshi> does anyone have a problem with rebooting ?
<jianshi> i'm running on a laptop 5.10
<nadia007> gparted is easy to find in ubuntu, just do a search in synaptic.
<rambo3> whats the latest kernel in breezy
<jianshi> and when i reboot, it just freezes
<jianshi> everything else is fine
<Pokesomi> i dont have wireless working yet
<seife> Pokesomi, u wont, ubuntu its not for wireless
<gabriel> hello i'm from argentina
<webwolf_27> Pokesomi, ok you need to check the partition type ( yes it is possible to format a partion with vfat even if the partition type is linux
<nadia007> pokesomi, I was referring that program to you if you're on ubuntu, but if you're on windows, don't use that...
<seife> dli_,  now what.
<bluefoxicy> Holy SHIT.
<Pokesomi> i can download it and install with the live cd right?
<redleer> how to install .deb file?
<theD3viL> dpkg -i file.deb
<webwolf_27> Pokesomi, if you have all the dependancies yes
<Pokesomi> ok
* bluefoxicy has 6.5 gigs in ~/.thunderbird/default/Mail
<Pokesomi> so what should i use?
<ale3hs> I got SDK 1.5, however I run 1.4.2 java environment.. How I switch to 1.5 environment?
<dli_> seife: what's your essid? (network name of the router)
<robotgeek> Pokesomi: it would help to know the details of your wireless card
<seife> dli_, linksys
<fabiob> !firefox
<redleer> thanks
<ubotu> fabiob: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<robotgeek> ale3hs: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Pokesomi> linksys wpc54g
<dli_> seife: anyway, "iwlist eth0 scan"
<Pokesomi> pcmcia card
<dli_> seife: I suppose it's eth0
<jahshua> hm
<seife> dli_, arturo@ubuntu:~$ iwlist eth0 scan
<seife> Warning: Driver for device eth0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,
<seife> but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features
<seife> may not be available...
<matrix-ubuntu-c> i created a user how do make this superuser
<seife> oops, i tought it was going to paste in one line, srry.
<webwolf_27> ok time for me to go to bed folks. sorry I can help anybody more :(
<ale3hs> robotgeek,  thanx
<tom80> hey
<webwolf_27> matrix-ubuntu-c, thats a dangerous thing to do
<webwolf_27> Night
<nadia007> night wolf_27
<tom80> lalla
<seife> dli_, did ya read?
<linuxboy_> !list
<ubotu> hmm... list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jianshi> ale3hs, you need to get the packages called fakeroot, java-package, and java-common
<dli_> seife: that's all?
<jianshi> ale3hs, you also need to download the .bin file
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell matrix-ubuntu-c about sudo
<jianshi> ale3hs, from sun's site (for 1.5 sdk)
<tom80> hey why are my drives marked with a lock?
<tom80> root?
<jianshi> ale3hs, you need to use fakeroot jpkg blah.bin
<Pokesomi> so am i screwed or what do i need
<ale3hs> jianshi, xqzme?? why?? java 1.5 is okay now
<jianshi> ale3hs, then you need to run update-alternatives --config java
<seife> dli_, yes
<tom80> 1.505
<derek[] > Hi!
<jianshi> ale3hs, oh ok, thought you were having problems haha
<derek[] > I encountered a problem during installation
<seife> dli_, it says 'No scaning results' after the warning stuff
<Archie> well, i reckon one should just write down owns problems: decided to install ubuntu to see waht it is like (compared to kanotix and whoppix, which i used a bit before), let the automatic setup install the distro on a partition [15 gb]  and wanted to start -> monitor shutted blatantly down; restarted and chose recovery mode within the bootloader ....some text msgs, everything fine, text shell... "startx" and the monitor went off again...
<derek[] > "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0)"
<jianshi> eclipse seems to run fine with gcj/gij
<ale3hs> jianshi, the only thing I had to do was to run the alternatives config
<dli_> seife: maybe, it's not eth0
<jianshi> ale3hs, oh i see
<jianshi> ale3hs, yeah to set default
<seife> so what it is
<derek[] > "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed"
<ale3hs> jianshi, yea ..thanx anyway
<derek[] > "This is a fatal error."
<insipid> do i need to chroot into a 32 bit kernel to run winehq?
<jianshi> ale3hs, cool
<tom80> partitions are right ?
<dli_> seife can you pastebin your /var/log/syslog
<derek[] > Any idea why ?
<ale3hs> jianshi, u prog java?
<jianshi> ale3hs, ya
<tom80> no ntfs
<dli_> seife, your demsg is not complete
<Pokesomi> i am going to light some insense
<ale3hs> jianshi, what editor u use?
<jianshi> eclipse 31
<derek[] > tom80, are you talking to me?
<seife> dli_, how do i see my /var/log/syslog
<tom80> yeah
<ale3hs> jianshi, I see.. I tried eclipse but is so heavy for my box
<tom80> are you're drives formatted
<Going> Greets, is this the proper channel to find help using Ubuntu?
<dli_> seife, it's a file
<derek[] > tom80, yes of course
<tom80> ok
<tom80> wel
<seife> it has much lines
<tom80> no grub?
<derek[] > tom80, I'm doing dual boot.  winxp is installed on C:\
<eobanb> Going, what do you need?
<Stormx2> Going: Thats why its called #ubuntu
<tom80> did you try lilo dualboot prog?
<Discipulus> so when does Firefox 1.5 appear in Breezy?
<derek[] > tom80, c:\ is fat32
<Discipulus> er
<Discipulus> not breezy
<tom80> k
<Discipulus> Dapper
<derek[] > "tom80	no ntfs" . ...yea no ntfs
<doctormo> Hey all
<derek[] > tom80, and I was installing hoary
<Going> This is my first time running Breezy Badger, and I am using a Live CD.
<leandro> hi all... hi can I have ssh-agent to ask for my passphrase when x (gdm) starts ?
<doctormo> Got an odd problem with my network
<Pokesomi> i will report back with what i find
<Red-Sox> hi
<derek[] > tom80, no i didn't try lilo
<jianshi> ale3hs, what kinda box you running
<sorush20> is firefox 1.5 out or not?
<ale3hs> jianshi, I told u in private
<dli_> sorush20, yes
<Going> However, I attached my USB-powered External hard drive, which I have partitioned into an NTFS and FAT32.
<tom80> i suggest a reinstall ? it should work
<Going> However, only the first partiton - NTFS - is being recognized.
<jianshi> ale3hs, i couldn't get any msgs in private lol
<tom80> in my case it works perfectly
<jianshi> ale3hs, i guess it's ok like this.
<derek[] > tom80, once i got this error, I retried. same failure. I retried with installing Grub on floppy. It hung up.. I had no option thanto hit the reset button
<Stormx2> Going: Recognised or mounted?
<jianshi> ale3hs, something is weird with my configuration
<seife> dli_,  it has much lines
<tom80> omg
<leandro> I see the ssh-agent running... but when I ssh to some box it always asks my passphrase
<derek[] > tom80, a reinstall of hoary or win?
<jianshi> ale3hs, anyway if you don't use eclipse, what do you use?
<jianshi> ale3hs, emacs?
<tom80> hoary i think the installation failed in some ways
<doctormo> My network does not start autmaticaly, when I go into the gui configuration and try and start them, they close down again
<ale3hs> jianshi, I was using intellij IDEA ..its cool
<doctormo> I am unable to find the logs to find out what is happening
<ale3hs> jianshi, but in my windows box
<Going> Mounted.
<andrea> hi there
<gimmulf_> Whats the difference on SDK and RE java packages, should i install both?
<dli_> seife: you can do "grep eth /var/log/syslog"
<derek[] > tom80, now when i booted windows.. it went crazy as it couldn't understand the filesystem ext3.. and its still showing the drives here.. but when i tried right-clicking on it.. it crashed..
<Stormx2> Going: Do you know what device the fat32 partition is?
<Going> (Give me a minute to figure out how to whisper...  It's been awhile since I've even used IRC)
<andrea> i'm about to buy a used compaq evo w6000, are intel xeon bi-cpus supported?
<dli_> seife, or "grep eth /var/log/syslog|less"
<ale3hs> gimmulf_,  SDK is for development
<jianshi> ale3hs, isn't that expensive?
<gimmulf_> okok
<tom80> sry derek i cannot help dont know what the prob causes ?
<jianshi> ale3hs, idea
<ale3hs> gimmulf_,  the other is just to run Java aplications
<derek[] > :(
<tom80> compu specs?
<tom80> drives?
<tom80> hd
<Ce_Dreaku> hello
<ale3hs> jianshi, com on man, it was cracked... what world are u living?? jesus christ !!
<Ce_Dreaku> I need some urgent help please
<Ce_Dreaku> who can tell me how to install a printer?
<derek[] > tom80, well any idea why the grub install on mbr failed?
<Going> @Stormx2 What do you mean by 'what device'?
<tom80> how many hdd you got?
<derek[] > tom80, one plugged in
<tom80> ok
<Stormx2> Going: like /dev/sba1 or whatecer
<spikebike> maybe they charge $5 for a drink ;-)
<Stormx2> *whatever
<spikebike> oops
<Stormx2> XD
<Going> @Stormx2 I mean, it is basically an external hard drive that I've divided into two partitions.
<ale3hs> jianshi, there is any way to make eclipse lighter?
<Stormx2> Going: Yep, but the partitions are recognised differently
<seife> dli_, here is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445376 i did the |less one
<tom80> i suggest looking in the bios, maybe there are some options in the boot sector which causes the problem
<Stormx2> Going: Can you easily plug in / unplug the drive? i've never used a external hdd before.
<jianshi> ale3hs, you can kill the plugins you don't need.
<robotgeek> ale3hs: please refrain from talking about warez and other illegal stuff in #ubuntu. (i know you havent really talked about it, but if you were going to, stop :) )
<jianshi> ale3hs, for instance if you use svn, you can disable cvs
<jianshi> ale3hs, plus, you can get rid of ant editor if you don't use ant build stuff
<Going> @Stormx2 I partitioned it using Partition Magic 8, and this is the first time I've plugged it into a Linux box, so I don't think it has a Linux file structure built in yet.
<jianshi> ale3hs, it's all modular.
<seife> dli_, now what
<ompaul> istanbul only seems to copy the moves of the cursor and not show the windows of the apps started is the correct?
<dli_> seife, what's eth1?
<derek[] > tom80.. boot sector in BIOS?
<tom80> yeah
<Stormx2> Going: It won't have.
<tom80> you should look at it
<marco_> hey, can anyone tell me how to convert .wav to .mp3
<Stormx2> Going: And it doesn't need it ;-)
<doctormo> dli_: eth1 is ethernet interface 1
<marco_> i mean, .mp3 to wav
<derek[] > i don't know if there's anything relatedto it in bios
<Ce_Dreaku> who can tell me how to install a printer? please, it is urgent
<ale3hs> jianshi, how I do that?
<tom80> wait a sec got something
<Ce_Dreaku> You can change .mp3 to wav with audacity
<doctormo> Ce_Dreaku: What kind of printer?
<derek[] > tom80, k
<seife> eth1 is the cable one
<dli_> seife, post /var/log/kern.log
<anyone> i can't
<Going> @Stormx2 I can easily unplug it if I go to the desktop, click on the icon for the partition it does recoginize, and select "Unmount Volume"
<Ce_Dreaku> HP Deskjet 3745
<marco_> do i apt-get audacity
<anyone> ask everyone else
<ompaul> Ce_Dreaku, have you looked at system administration printing?
<marco_> ?
<seife> dli_, eth1 is the cable one
<ale3hs> sorry robotgeek, i didnt know that
<doctormo> Ce_Dreaku: By USB or Par?
<Ce_Dreaku> yes and it is not in the list
<anyone> marco_, :P
<Ce_Dreaku> USB
<Stormx2> Going: I meant physically unplug it.
<robotgeek> marco_: you can also use mplayer to do that
<cin_> hey, somethings wierd. When I go to Synaptic Manager and go to Repositories>Settings Mutiverse and Universal isn't there.
<marco_> ohhhh, thanx guys
<Stormx2> Going: Mounting / Unmounting is something different
<ompaul> Ce_Dreaku, so click the bottom button of select it yourself and and see what happens
<anyone> hi ompaul
<dli_> seife: can you try "iwlist eth3 scan"
<tom80> derek look here pls http://www.techzine.nl/message/127418 with pics, its a nice and clear turorial.
<anyone> hi Stormx2
<ompaul> anyone, could be you  :-)
<Going> @Stormx2 Just noticed the private chat room...  will jump onto that.
* ompaul rofl
<derek[] > ok tom80. thx
<seife> No scan results
<anyone> ompaul, it's me! welp
<tom80> just try a little
<anyone> ompaul, remember? :P
<ompaul> anyone, so you could be you :)
<tom80> :P
<tom80> good luck
<Stormx2> anyone: Hi
<anyone> now i'm getting confused
<marco_> robotgeek_: i need to reinstall mplayer... do you know what command to use?
<welp> that's better
<welp> :D
<doctormo> tom80: what language is that?
<jianshi> ale3hs, go in the plugins folder, and take out whatever you don't need
<derek[] > tom
<ompaul> welp welcome back from confustion
<doctormo> Ce_Dreaku: I have sent you a message if you still require help
<cin_> ?
<Ce_Dreaku> I think there is lag doctormo
<derek[] > I've been through the installation :) i don't need its pics
<Ce_Dreaku> I didn't receive much
<seife> dli_, no scan results
<derek[] > my problem is why did the grub installation on mbr fail
<Ce_Dreaku> only this:  I can guide you here
<Ce_Dreaku> doctormo that forum is getting a bit too buisy
<doctormo> Ce_Dreaku: Erm, you should recieve it strait away, lag is not somthing that I know exists
<ale3hs> jianshi, where is the default installed directory of eclipse ?? :)
<dli_> seife: post your kern.log
<Stormx2> doctormo: Might be his connection.
<adrelita> hello :)
<sorush20> guys is there way that I could download a full dvd iso and make sure that it is up to date via something like rsync?
<palerma> hey,is there anyone using the last ubuntu in a ASUS A6?
<seife> there is no kern.log in that folder
<Going> @Stormx2 Are you receiving my messages in the private room?
<Stormx2> Hi, adrelita!
<marco_> Ce-Dreaku_: do you know the command to reinstall mplayer?
<adrelita> hi ;)
<Stormx2> Going: No
<tom80> btw.. look at the function bootloader in setup
<Stormx2> Going: Are you using XChat?
<synic> anyone running firefox 1.5 with linux32 ?
<Ce_Dreaku> marco: nope I don't
<spikebike> yes
<Going> @Stormx2 Eh, I'll stick to this then.
<ompaul> Going, if your not registered with the nickserv you will not be able to send or recieve messages
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> it has been said that register is type /msg nickserv help register
<alilou> can any one tell me please, how to install ipw2100 driver on ubuntu, I am running ubuntu on kernel 2.6.10-5-386. I can not find the package kernel-headers for the kernel-image
<palerma> i cant get my X working, it apears a dark blank screen
<ompaul> Going, see that last message from ubotu it is for you
<doctormo> palerma: any logs?
<marco_> can someone help me reinstall mplayer?
<Red-Sox> the ubuntu cds look nice... they came today, i already have ubuntu, but they made the cds look good
<jianshi> ale3hs, program files
<cin_> Anyone, is this command correct for installing Firestarter: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<jianshi> ale3hs, but i usually customize
<seife> dli_, there is no kern.log in that folder
<jianshi> ale3hs, i gtg nice talking to you
<Going> @ompaul Obotu?
<palerma> doctormo, of course, the problem is that im in windows right now, and dunno how to use wireless in ubuntu
<robotgeek> cin_: yup
<doctormo> Ce_Dreaku: check the tabs you have, do you have a tab with my name on it?
<Ce_Dreaku> Doctormo: Don't you see what I am writing in the private chat?
<cin_> sweet!
<Stormx2> Going: Ubotu is a bot ;D
<Going> @Stormx2 Eh, one sec, ompaul just messaged me about obotu or something...  I may have to quickly register.
<ompaul> Going, first off please don't use @ it means nothing in irc, second off the message is type>>> /msg nickserv help register <<<
<seife> oh, dli_  i saw it, gimme a second im pasting
<doctormo> palerma: wireless is dead easy, what device do you have?
<Ce_Dreaku> Doctormo: I do have it and am writing in it
<ompaul> Going, I did not message you - that is in the channel
<palerma> isnt there any binary similar to xorgconf ore something to configure X server?
<ompaul> Going, it is in front of almost 700
<doctormo> palerma: yes
<Stormx2> Going: Yeah, @ is used on some IRC clients to signify "operator" status, but that doesn't apply here really.
<marco_> can someone what command to use to reinstall mplayer
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> hmm... xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<palerma> doctormo which is? :P
<robotgeek> doctormo,palerma: the simplicity is dependant upon your device :)
<Stormx2> palerma: up
<Going> REGISTER Diverge
<Stormx2> >.>
<doctormo> xconfig last time I checked
<existance> how can i fix: checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<existance> ?
<Stormx2> No
<Stormx2> And I suggest you don't use that pass
<Stormx2> Going: Try /msg nickserv register PASSWORD
<Ce_Dreaku> doctormo: it is very odd, I did write in the chanel "very" and "can you see what I am writing" did you receive it?
<palerma> Stormx2 what?
<cin_> Holy crap! It worked, and it was my first successfull Linux installation
<Stormx2> cin_: Glad to hear!
<palerma> doctormo i cant find nothing like that in the firt instalation of ubuntu
<trappist> existance: sudo apt-get install build-essential and if that doesn't work, unset CC
<ompaul> Going the required  command would be >>/msg nickserv register (yourpasswordhere)<<  and don't use diverge we all saw that
<cin_> Yeah, sorry. Just full of jollification.
<existance> trappist: thanks
<doctormo> Ce_Dreaku: can you join the forum #ce_dr?
<Stormx2> Abecedarian: been a long time since you've been on IRC eh?
<Ce_Dreaku> doctormo: I joined
<ompaul> doctormo, #ubuntu-de ??
<doctormo> ompaul: I'm English
<cin_> Does anyone know of a partitioner for Ubuntu, something I could install through terminal or something?
<Enyo> gparted
<ompaul> doctormo, you did -dr not de DOH!
<Enyo> or cfdisk
<seife> dli_, the file has too much lines
<marco_> my interenet browser isn't working and all i'm trying to do is reinstall mplayer, can anyone help me?
<psusi> I installed apache2 and mantis but when I try to open the bug tracker in a web browser, I get an error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect()
<cin_> k, installing
<seife> dli_, !
<psusi> anyone have any ideas why php wouldn't be able to find mysql_connect()?
<Stormx2> psusi
<Stormx2> Try #php
<dli_> seife: you can do "less /var/log/kern.log"
<trappist> psusi: sudo apt-get install php4-mysql
<psusi> well, it seems to be a specific problem with the ubuntu packages
<alilou> Hi every one, I am strugling to install the wireless card driver for my HP laptop with a celeron m chip. I was told yeterday to get the ipw2200 , but still don't know how to install it...I can not find the package on my repoitories..is there any way I can install the driver using apt? thanks
<La_PaRCa> psusi, you need to install either php4-mysql or php5-mysql depending on your php version
<Stormx2> !lamp
<ubotu> it has been said that lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Stormx2> ^^psusi^^
<psusi> La_PaRCa: I did that
<Techie_dude> what is a decent program for streaming webcam video off of my computer
<gimmulf_> I installed java but   java -version says command not found... i installed: blackdown-j2re1.4, j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin, sun-j2re1.5 and jre-1_5_0_05-linux-amd64.bin   im using an amd64cpu with Ubuntu Breezy 5.10  Please help me
<trappist> alilou: you don't need any special packages for it.  the driver is part of the kernel.
<psusi> actually, they are both installed
<zcat[1] > Been trying to get opengl working with nvidia-legacy drivers - still not working, but now everything segfaults, not just glxdemo and stuff but mplayer (even when I'm plaing plain audio files..)
<existance> whats the apt pkg name for GLiB?
<La_PaRCa> psusi, um, make a php script that contains only phpinfo() and give me the addie to take a peek
<zcat[1] > how do I even begin to track this down?
<Techie_dude> DOes anyone know any ANY good webcam programs?
<robotgeek> gimmulf_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64 ?
<cin_> I have windows and Ubuntu, I want to add BSD, I have 2 hard drives, 1 for ubuntu. So if I want to partition my ubuntu HD do I need to make a swap partition even though ones already there?
<seife> i cant copy the lines, f0ckin shiat
<alilou> trappist: so what do I do to install the module or for it to work
<psusi> hrm.... let me see...
<existance> whats the apt pkg name for GLiB?
<trappist> alilou: lsmod | grep ipw to see if it's already loaded, which it should be.  if it's not, modprobe ipw2200
<trappist> zcat[1] : by legacy you mean open source?
<confrey> anybody knowing cn320 AP ?
<alilou> trappist: no module found
<skulrid> could anyone tell me the best ftp client for linux plz??
<trappist> zcat[1] : the nv drivers or the nvidia drivers?
<seife> dli_, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445404
<zcat[1] > no, i mean old nvidia card.. closed-source driver that's kinda working but has never done glx
<trappist> alilou: what version of ubuntu?  what kernel version?
<seife> skulrid, gFTP
<seife> dli_, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445404
<seife> dli_, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445404
<zcat[1] > linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386-nvidia-legacy and nvidia-glx-legacy packages from universe/multiverse/imnotsurewhere
<psusi> La_PaRCa: so make a file that is like "<% phpinfo() %>" right?
<alilou> trappist: It is done  a message saying something about firmeware, ieeee and ipw2200 appeared
<dli_> seife: sorry, you don't know what to look in log
<seife> what i have to look
<cin_> Should I get for Java Linux Self Extracting or Linux RPM?
<La_PaRCa> psusi, yeah
<erUSUL> !tell cin_ about java
<cin_> THANKS
<erUSUL> cin_, np
<trappist> cin_: ubuntu doesn't use rpms
<seife> dli_, help meh plz
<Mitja> Does anyone know of a bootable floppy that supports udf iso-13346 CD format?
<pozdiy> where to ask Nautilus to open a new folder in the same window, without multiplying unnecessary separate windows?
<seife> dli_, hello
<erUSUL> pozdiy, shift + [doubleclick] 
<pozdiy> erUSUL, thanks, is it possible to ajust in the preferences somewhere - to have as default on doubleclick?
<germancito> Hello
<rambo3> pozidy -> settings -> edit-> preferances .> behaviour -> mark allways open in
<erUSUL> pozdiy, i do not know search in google
<pozdiy> erUSUL, thanks
<Max566> Hi all
<alumno> GFF
<psusi> La_PaRCa: http://pastebin.com/445423 can't seem to get it to show it as html instead of plain text though
<alumno> HI
<alumno> HOW ARE YOU
<Max566> Can anyone help me get my Netgear WG311v3 wireless card working in Ubuntu?
<alilou> trappist : how can I find out about the kernel version on my system please?
<erUSUL> alumno, do not shout please
<rambo3> sudo uname -a
<germancito> I can't print with my Hp Deskjet 810 c
<erUSUL> alilou, uname -a
<germancito> please help me
<Stormx2> germancito: it installed?
<rambo3> uname -r is clearer
<germancito> Stormx2, I really don't know, how can i know it?
<erUSUL> germancito, "i can't print" is not a good call for help
<alilou> erUSUL: how about ubuntu version please?
<Stormx2> germancito: System > Administration > Printing
<germancito> yes, I know erUSUL
<germancito> Breezy
<pozdiy> is there any other 2-panel GUI file manager (I do not like NAutilus)?
<erUSUL> germancito, System-Administration-Printers
<germancito> ok
<seife> SOMEonE HELP ME
<germancito> let me see
<sambagirl> is there anything out in the commercial world (not military or intel type stuff) that is larger than dvd? the size of the torrents these days requires larger then dvd size.
<kemik> sambagirl: HD material
<alilou> trappist: how do find out about ubuntu version please?
<erUSUL> sambagirl, wait for blue ray discs or use iomega revo (35 GB)
<robotgeek> alilou: cat /etc/issue
<erUSUL> sambagirl, tapes
<_jason> sambagirl, hard drives :D
<erUSUL> alilou, cat /etc/lsb-release
<sambagirl> ray discs? what is that? maybe i need put on safety suit to use to prevent radiation :D
<Max566> Anyone?
<psusi> La_PaRCa: did you get that?
<erUSUL> sambagirl, blue-ray discs next gen dvd
<sambagirl> wow
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> thanks
<germancito> Stormx2, erUSUL, thanks a lot it worked!!
<erUSUL> germancito, np
<germancito> :)
<ompaul> seife, I looked at that ubuntu.pastebin.com/445404 , however what is the question that goes with it, I don't know antything about ipv6
<Stormx2> germancito: Happy to help
<germancito> :)
<alilou> trappist: the kernel version is 2.6.10-5-386 and the Ubuntuverson is  5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog"
<seife> why peoplle say ubuntu is great, u cant even set up a wireless network in it
<marco_> if my computer is downloading hella quick and I dont know what process it is... how do I check/
<robotgeek> seife: hmm, are u using ndiswrapper?
<ompaul> seife, so you want wireless that was not obvious from your pastebin
<ompaul> !tell seife about ndiswrapper
<BooZee> where do you search for torrents ?
<seife> ompaul, yes all i just want is that !
<m4x> how do you restart services in Ubuntu?
<ompaul> seife, have a look at the message that the bot sent you
<seife> robotgeek, yes, i have it installed but dunno how to use
<kemik> m4x /etc/init.d/<servicename> restart
<n00bs_piss_me_of> /etc/init.d/(your service) restart
<pozdiy> how can I search for a phrase in Synaptic package description- "" does not work?
<erUSUL> m4x, /etc/init.d/<servce> restart
<La_PaRCa> psusi, sorry, was away
<robotgeek> seife: i have not used ndiswrapper, it works for some ppl tho.you might follow the link which ubotu sent you
<ompaul> n00bs_piss_me_of, you could take it that your user name ain't exactly user friendly, would you care to change it to something a bit more agreeable?
<randy> Anyone know where I can get info on making a cursor theme for ubuntu?
<seife> bah
<robotgeek> BooZee: wrong place to ask. you should be asking Google
<seife> im gonna format
<synic> seife: have fun.
<seife> thanks
<seife> bye
<psusi> La_PaRCa: I pasted the output to pastebin, but it forces it to be displayed as text instead of letting the browser render the page
<La_PaRCa> psusi, dont worry
<ompaul> something_agreea, :-)
<BooZee> robotgeek: yeah, but I saw sambagirl talks about it, so I asked
<robotgeek> BooZee: hmm, i did not see that.
<psusi> La_PaRCa: http://pastebin.com/445434 try that... it isn't pretty, but it's the important information
<existance> how do i install Glib?
<something_agreea> apt-get install glib
<erUSUL> BooZee, sambagirl asked about big back up media (for torrents ;) )
<Red-Sox> what is the limit for ShipIt Cds?
<bhearsum> does Hoary still get updates?+
<existance> something_agreea: it says that isnt a package
<La_PaRCa> psusi, um, the mysql extension is not installed
<homer> is it possible to implement brainf*ck as a shell scriping language?
<something_agreea> update your sources.list
<sambagirl> i was just curious i dont even know if ubuntu or kubuntu will support blue ray discs.
<La_PaRCa> psusi, did you restart apache after you installed php4-mysql?
<bhearsum> something_agreea: no, i mean, do applications get updated?
<bhearsum> like firefox?
<something_agreea> yes
<existance> something_agreea: how?
<alilou> trappist: the kernel version is 2.6.10-5-386 and the Ubuntuverson is  5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog", how do I do to working the wireless card please....nearly there
<bhearsum> okay
<something_agreea> edit this: /etc/apt/sources.list
<erUSUL> sambagirl, it is a hardware issue not software
<psusi> La_PaRCa: hrm.. I'll give that a try... but shouldn't the package manager do that automatically?
<robotgeek> alilou: what wireless card do you have again?
<something_agreea> and add some debian repositories
<CaptainMorgan> I just installed Wine, do I need to log off/on for anything? I can't get a 2d game .exe to run yet after installing it
<La_PaRCa> psusi, I dont think the php package restarts apache
<sambagirl> oh so by the time they are released for sale someone will have drivers to support these medias for ubuntu.
<Chousuke> CaptainMorgan: no need for that
<erUSUL> sambagirl, nowadays your options are iomega revo and tapes
<Chousuke> it may be that the game doesn't work :/
<sambagirl> but tapes break.
<Chousuke> wine is not the easiest to use app
<sambagirl> but ok thanks
<CaptainMorgan> I get "cannot display /media/Windows.... "
<pder> I TRY THE UBUNTU AND IT ARE CRAP
<topyli> something_agreea: please don't tell people to use debian repositories
<sambagirl> it not crap
<psusi> La_PaRCa: aha... that seems to be it... it's getting further now... thnks...
<psusi> silly me
<Chousuke> sambagirl: Pay no attention to him
<robotgeek> pder: instead of shouting, please be more constructive
<La_PaRCa> psusi, wink
<ompaul> existance, first do you want a compiler?
<psusi> I just assumed the package manager would restart it if it needed to
<unistd> How I get root after install ubuntu 5.10?
<something_agreea> ok...
<ompaul> !tell unistd about root
<CaptainMorgan> you can mount Windows, and play the .exe from there right, ?
<erUSUL> !tell unistd about root
<topyli> unistd: no need, use sudo
<CaptainMorgan> provided you have wine ?
<_jason> sambagirl, hard drives like http://www.seagate.com/products/retail/portable/ would work
<CaptainMorgan> and cheese ??
<Chousuke> CaptainMorgan: no :/
<CaptainMorgan> :()
<sambagirl> i tried the breezy update online awhile back and it never completed so i reinstalled orignal ubuntu. has the remote update improved?
<Chousuke> you should copy the game over to a linux partition
<CaptainMorgan> damn.. that's gotta be it then
<cunter> hi
<CaptainMorgan> ok..
<gratuit> what is the bot's name?
<ompaul> unistd, have a look at the message form ubotu
<cunter> why is there no vpnc-connect binary in the vpnc package, though the manpages says, i should ise it ?
<sambagirl> thanks _jason
<gratuit> ah
<Chousuke> playing from NTFS or fat32 doesn't work at all
<unistd> topyli, but for all I need of sudo?
<sambagirl> brb
<robotgeek> sambagirl: i've updated all my machines onlien
<sambagirl> ok i will read the faq thanks
<erUSUL> sambagirl, i have updated warty->hoary->breezy without major problems
<topyli> unistd: just use "sudo command" to run a command as root. it will ask for your password, not root's
<gimmulf_> robotgeek:  Hi, i was followng that amd64 java howto, but i get this error when im doing the: fakeroot make-jpkg j2re-1.4.2-02-linux-amd64.bin   Error: dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: could not find any packages for /tmp/make-jpkg.XXXXSTf9Fe/install/usr/lib/j2re1.4-blackdown/lib/amd64/libXm.so.3 (libXm.so.3)dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: unable to find dependency information for shared library libXm (soname 3, path /tmp/make-jpkg.XXXXSTf9Fe/install
<ompaul> something_agreea, first we use sudo to execute the apt-get so it is sudo apt-get install foo - there is no package glibc there is in fact as in debian build-essential that is the way to get a bundle of laughs
<CaptainMorgan> alrighty, having copied it to my Linux desktop.. it still doesn't work
<CaptainMorgan> blah
<robotgeek> gimmulf_: no clue, sorry
<erUSUL> gimmulf_, do not paste please
<gimmulf_> ok
<sambagirl> will ubuntu run on my toshiba 2032 ?
<something_agreea> he could have been logged in as root
<Stormx2> Find out.
<unistd> topyli, but why 'sudo -s' not turn me root?
<robotgeek> sambagirl: use the live cd
<deltron> sambagirl: more than likely, test using the live cd, or live dvd
<CaptainMorgan> where is Wine?? I don't see it listed in the alt-f1 options..
<robotgeek> unistd: sudo -i, read the link
<ompaul> something_agreea, chance would be a fine thing - no one uses root unless they enable it themselves we all use sudo :-)
<sambagirl> it's a pda pocket pc telephone
<ompaul> !tell something_agreea about sudo
<sambagirl> i dont like windows to much trouble.
<unistd> ok
<CaptainMorgan> maybe Wine is out of stock?
<CaptainMorgan> sorry
<csb> hi all
<ompaul> something_agreea, that is how we do it - msg ffrom the bot for ya
<something_agreea> i know
<mamoru> people, what package do i need to install to run scripts written in Java?
<csb> hey is evolution a good email client? i currently use thunderbird, and i'm wondering if i should switch
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell mamoru about java
<alilou> robertgeek: ipw2200 driver I used for integrated Wireless LAN Intel 802.11b/g Wireless (MPCI)
<robotgeek> alilou: hmm, and it did not detect automagically and all?
<mamoru> !javadebs
<ubotu> I heard javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<CaptainMorgan> csb, not much of a diff
<CaptainMorgan> I like TB tho
<robotgeek> mutt owns them all :)
<now3d> Hi, i asked in #kubuntu but I think this channel is more specific.  I would like to install mozilla-mail.. but I cant find it in my kubuntu 5.10 apt sources.. any tips please?
<alilou> rootgeek: no it did not detect it automaticaly, I loaded the modules manualy!
<NoUse> now3d you mean thunderbird?
<CaptainMorgan> Somebody gimme some Wine!! info
<amaechler> csb: I like it. main difference is that you also have a organizer...which is pretty useful I think, at least I'm using it heavily
<now3d> i've come up against a wall searching with apt-cache and google..
<erUSUL> now3d, mozilla-thunderbird maybe
<CaptainMorgan> google pwns
<now3d> NoUse: hmm, i still prefer the old suite.. mozilla 1.7 suite.. with mail news etc..
<robotgeek> now3d: mozilla-mailnews is what u are looking for
<luisito> hello
<CaptainMorgan> hi
<robotgeek> alilou: okay, now it doesn't connect?
<now3d> robotgeek: is mozilla-mailnews in the repository though..? I cant find it..
<NoUse> now3d you can use synaptic in the future for a nice gui to search
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell now3d about repos
<robotgeek> now3d: enable universe
<csb> what filetype does evolution save as? something standard like mbox?
<existance> anyone know of a repository that has GLiB in it?
<NoUse> existance you have glib already
<ompaul> now3d, it is in universe
<robotgeek> csb: i know that thundrbird uses mbox, i dunno evolution
<shining> what do I need in the kernel for lvm ?
<ompaul> now3d, you need to add the universe repo to /etc/apt/sources.list
<shining> it's the first time I try it, so I don't know exactly what I need
<CaptainMorgan> /usr/local/bin/winecfg  <<< tried this, but it's not found! wtf? I just used synaptic to install it...
<germancito> !root
<ubotu> root is probably rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<shining> ubuntu kernel works fine, but my custom one doesn't boot, it doesnt find the root device
<existance> NoUse: then why am i getting errors when i try to make something?
<csb> Captian: what are you trying to do? i just got wine working 2 days ago
<NoUse> existance you need the dev package
<csb> it's pretty awesome
<now3d> ompaul, robotgeek: ok did that.. and there is a dep problem   mozilla-mailnews: Depends: mozilla-browser (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<existance> NoUse: any idea where i can get that?
<erUSUL> shining, you left an important option disbled...
<NoUse> existance in apt/synaptic
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell germancito about msgthebot
<erUSUL> existance, buil-essential
<existance> i already built essential
<CaptainMorgan> well, for starters, I used synpatic to install it.. then i suppose I can just run a .exe and it should run
<CaptainMorgan> but no
<NoUse> existance yeah install the build-essential package
<unistd> I liked of ubuntu
<unistd> :)
<CaptainMorgan> then I checked winehq for config commands and tried one
<CaptainMorgan> nope
<meheren> can someone tell me how to install real on my machine
<csb> captian: ok...
<ompaul> existance, >> sudo apt-get install build-essential <<
<robotgeek> now3d: hmm, i had the same problem yesterday. found out that mozilla was already installed
<csb> first, do you have winetools?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell meheren about restrictedformats
<existance> i already have it
<ompaul> now3d, sudo apt-get update and then try it
<alilou> robotgeek: my wireless card is still not working...please kepp on help
<csb> WINE needs other stuff to go along with it before anything works. winetools will install that stuff for you
<mamoru> wiki.ubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats: "Sun's implementation of Java and Java plugin for browsers is also non-free."
<mamoru> what do they mean by "non-free"?
<CaptainMorgan> k, no - Installed the binaries and documentation... now Im installing the tools/setup/ and the rest of anything that has the letters 'wine' in it... hooya?
<meheren> does ubuntu support built in wireless?
<Agrajag> mamoru: just what they said, it's not Free software
<robotgeek> alilou: i need to know what it's not doing right? my wireless card doesn't work isn't very descriptive
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell meheren about wireless
<CaptainMorgan> meheren I still can't get madwifi to work...
<existance> i get this error :deb http://ftp2.jp.debian.org/debian-volatile sarge/volatile main
<existance> bah
<csb> then, you can go to the directory where the install for the app you want, and type "wine XXXXX"
<existance> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<ompaul> mamoru, you can't do what you want with the software - you loose some of the 4 freedoms - check out free software on wikipedia
<existance> when i try to ./configure
<Agrajag> mamoru: Sun java is proprietary, closed-source
<csb> where XXXX =  install.exe, or whatever the install command is
<CaptainMorgan> ah... wine <game> ?
<NoUse> existance whoa, why are you mixing debian repos in?
<mamoru> ompaul, Agrajag  oh. Though it doesn't mean I have to pay for it
<csb> then once it's installed you would type "wine app"...
<gnomefreak> !java
<NoUse> existance thats a sure fire way to break your box
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<existance> NoUse: accident, i'm not
<CaptainMorgan> so I need to install the .exe ? copying it to the desktop and trying it won't work ?
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<csb> where app is the app name
<ubotu> methinks javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Agrajag> mamoru: no, it's gratis, just not free
<ompaul> mamoru, correct and if they break it most likey you can't fix it ......
<existance> NoUse: im trying to install xmms and i can't ./configure
<csb> captian: first, download winetools and run all that stuff
<NoUse> existance and why aren't you installing via apt or synaptic?
<CaptainMorgan> k
<CaptainMorgan> will do...
<CaptainMorgan> doing
<existance> NoUse: i couldn't find GLIB in synaptic
<CaptainMorgan> done
<erUSUL> existance, install from repositories
<CaptainMorgan> .. let's se..
<Agrajag> existance: why aren't you installing xmms from apt?
<NoUse> existance I mean XMMS, xmms is in synaptic
<mamoru> Agrajag, ompaul, thanks!
<csb> then let's say you want to install Dreamweaver, like i did.
<NoUse> existance sudo apt-get install xmms
<GregAsche> Are there any video cards that won't work at all under linux?
<existance> NoUse: ah..
<erUSUL> ubuntu has xmms binaries
<jrattner1> Anyone have expierence with a Pocket PC SyNCE Multisynce and Evolution?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell gnomefreak about msgthebot
<existance> cool :)
<csb> you would go to the CD and type "wine setup.exe"...or whatever the install command is...that would start the install process
<gnomefreak> robotgeek,  yes i know how
<NoUse> existance always install the ubuntu binaries, comiling things from source when you don't know what you are doing is dangerious
<erUSUL> GregAsche, almost any card can work at least as svga vga or vesa card
<ompaul> existance, why are you trying to make software from source? you are making your own life hard if you try to do taht
<csb> THEN once it's installed you would go to /home/username/.wine/c/program files/macromedia/dreamweaver/dreamweaver.exe
<existance> ompaul: i went to the site and was following the readme...
<csb> and you would type "wine dreamweaver.exe" from that dir
<ompaul> existance, which site?
<gnomefreak> is it possible to skip chmod for a .bin file and just go to fakeroot command?
<GregAsche> ok, thanks'
<dsas> jrattner1: yes, it sucks.
<gnomefreak> chmod isnt working thats why i ask
<existance> ompaul: xmms.org
<Red-Sox> it says my ShipIt request is waiting for approval
<FarrisG> Two questions: (1) I have about 40 servers that all have /home mounted from the same NFS export. Running "lsof" on the server running NFS does not show files open via nfsd. Is there anyway to centralize this so that I can get a list of all open files on the nfs server, taking into account the 40 servers that have that export mounted? (2) In times of very heavy write/read, is there any tool or daemon or monitor that will allow me to see i
<Red-Sox> what does that mean?
<egoplastiek> i've 'lost' things like 'add/remove programs'.... any idea how i can get them back?
<ompaul> existance, while it would seem logical what you need to think is that package is common you know it is most likely available for ubuntu
<robotgeek> Red-Sox: how many did you order?
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox, if you ordered outside of the packaged packages than they have to approve your order first
<ompaul> existance, I will now get the bot to send you a message do this then install the binary for yourself and you will be up and running in no time
<existance> ompaul: heh, i just switched over form windows, so im used to installing that way
<Red-Sox> i ordered 100
<alilou> robotgeek: sorry......iwconfig does not show me any wireless device."no wireless extentions" ..this is the only way I know on testing wireless card if working or not.
<Red-Sox> robotgeek: i ordered 100
<existance> ompaul: i got it to work with apt-get install xmms
<Agrajag> see, there's the problem with linux. Everyone thinks it's complicated because every program's website tells you how to install from source, but never "If you're running {ubuntu|fedora|whatever}, use your package manager".
<ompaul> existance, sudo apt-get was it not?
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox, thats why
<existance> ompaul: already logged in as root :)
<logical_mark> Hey guys. If I am already good with stuff like PHP, Visual Basic, and a little bit of c++ and java, how easy would it be to create small programs for linux? and using what?
<ompaul> existance, not such a good idea
<Agrajag> logical_mark: well VB is pretty much useless to you
<gnomefreak> not vb lol
<NoUse> existance http://help.ubuntu.com is a nice guide for beginnners
<existance> ompaul: as in a sudo -s -H it
<ompaul> existance, we have been doing this for a long time :-) just a tad counter intutive
<Red-Sox> gnomefreak: i canceled it, i dont REALLY need it too bad, how many fits for it not to have to be approved?
<logical_mark> Agrajag: I bet to differ. I use Visual Basic all the time when I need to accomplish small tasks. I make the programs up in 15 minutes!
<Agrajag> logical_mark: not in linux you won't.
<gnomefreak> large portion of linux programs use C/C++ i think than java and python
<logical_mark> Arajag: those are to be run on windows only of course
<CaptainMorgan> my game opens and the quickly closes... :-(
<logical_mark> Arajag: beat me to it. Anyway, what do you suggest?
<pirx> does anyone happen to know how to play files in rar archives with mplayer?
<Agrajag> logical_mark: might I suggest Perl for small programs?
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox, there is a drop down with packages already set pick one
<Agrajag> very small.
<afabian> existance, binary packages usually make your life easier.  There are good reasons to go to the source every now and then.  Don't let the binary-packaging fanatics scare you.  Do it too much, and you'll learn the hard way the value of binary packages, and when to go which way. ;)
<egoplastiek> i've 'lost' things like 'add/remove programs'.... any idea how i can get them back?
<robotgeek> alilou: hmm, lsmod | grep ipw shows the module loaded?
* gnomefreak having major issues with .bins today
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how do i see if i got iptables or ipchains
<logical_mark> Agrajag: I will also need the ability to connect to mySQL. Perl still an option?
<Agrajag> matrix-ubuntu-c: you have iptables
<ompaul> existance, so you get the greatest (some would say) GNU/Linux and rather that do things the way that it is easy you head off into some random direction, I know you can have it your way but burgers with sand are not my idea of fun :)
<Agrajag> logical_mark: sure
<Agrajag> there's all sorts of crap in CPAN, perl's library of libraries
<gnomefreak> iptables are wrote into kernel if im not mistaken
<existance> uhh why doesn't sudo cd (insert directory) work?
<logical_mark> Agrajag: How easy is it to make a frontend?
<alilou> robotgeek: all modules are loaded...!
<Agrajag> logical_mark: python's a decent scripting language too
<gnomefreak> existance, dont use sudo
<matrix-ubuntu-c> so how do i get ipchains instead of iptables
<gnomefreak> existance, cd Desktop something like that
<Agrajag> I've never used mysql with perl myself, it shouldn't be hard though
<existance> gnomefreak: i have to, im going to another partitation that is restricted
<NoUse> existance because when cd exists, (right after you cd) it exits back to default permissions
<ompaul> existance, cd Desktop
<Agrajag> existance: sudo -i
<Red-Sox> gnomefreak: k, thx
<sambagirl> is there a channel for video on ubuntu?
<ompaul> existance, then sudo command
<Agrajag> then do what you need to do as root
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox, yw
<mzinz> Could anyone help me out with mounting my windows drive in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> matrix-ubuntu-c, why would you want to use a firewall tool from 2,2 kernels
<robotgeek> alilou: it doesn't show up in network-admin then? System -> Admin -> networking?
<Ce_Dreaku> Who can help me set up a HP deskjet 3745 printer in Ubuntu?
<afabian> existance, sudo runs a command with the rights of another user.  cd is usually a shell built-in - not a command that sudo can execute with root privs.
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how i do that to get ipchains
<shadeofgrey> okay
<Agrajag> matrix-ubuntu-c: you don't.
<existance> afabian: so i need to login as root to do that then?
<superchode> hrm. trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop - it keeps flashing 'killed' at me
<Ce_Dreaku> Who can help me set up a HP deskjet 3745 printer in Ubuntu?
<NoUse> superchode how old?
<erUSUL> matrix-ubuntu-c, why would you want to use a firewall admin tool designed for 2,2 kernels??
<mzinz> question: is it possible to mount windows dirs in ubuntu? Is it hadr?
<Agrajag> ipchains is in linux 2.2, that's two minor revisions back, like 4-5 years or something
<QRZ> matrix-ubuntu-c:  uname -r  <---  If that is 2.4 or greater, you've iptables.  Ipchains was the older netfilter configuration tool for the 2.2 kernels.
<superchode> 233 methinks?
<shadeofgrey> if i wnt to builld a mail server using ubuntu as the base.... what app should i use -- assuming that I DONT want to use HULA because its still unstable
<gnomefreak> wouldnt he have to compile a 2.2 source-code and lose breezy that way?
<superchode> pentium 1
<Agrajag> mzinz: yes it's possible, no it's not hard
<now3d> ompaul: just did apt-get update and unfortunately same dep problem :(
<NoUse> superchode I doubt you can get ubuntu on there
<B_166-ER-X> what is the command to run Ennemy territory ? :\
<mzinz> Agrajag, how would i go about doing it? I have a dir created /mnt/windows
<afabian> existance, no; when you use sudo, it becomes a child of the bash (shell) process, and the command you're executing becomes a child of sudo.  They inherit information, like the current working directory and the environment.  So, you just cd like normal, and when you use 'sudo', it will be working in that directory.
<erUSUL> Ce_Dreaku, System>Administration>Printing
<Agrajag> mzinz: one second
<mzinz> Agrajag, np
<sorush20> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<now3d> ompaul: I wonder if apt-get install mozilla-mailnews works for you?
<sorush20> !javadebs
<ubotu> it has been said that javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<existance> afabian: so then why doesn't sudo cd (directory) work?
<alilou> robotgeek: only modem and ethernet card are showing!...
<sorush20> what is the java package name I can download using apt-get
<sorush20> ?
<gnomefreak> im willing to bet sorush20  is having same issue as me lol
<afabian> existance, 'cd' is a command that's built into the shell; there's no /bin/cd or /usr/bin/cd for sudo to execute.
<ompaul> now3d, it does
<Agrajag> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8,exec      0 0
<Agrajag> /mnt/windows /chroot/mnt/windows none bind 0 0
<robotgeek> alilou: okay, gimme a moment now
<Agrajag> mzinz: the first line there
<gnomefreak> sorush20,  you cant
<sorush20> gnomefreak: what is your problem
<Agrajag> ignore that second one
<erUSUL> existance, cd is not a program is an internal command of bash (the shell)
<afabian> existance, you could do sudo bash -c 'cd /' or some such, making a shell execute 'cd'.  But there is no cd command in the filesystem.
<ompaul> now3d, 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2 0 <<< version
<now3d> ompaul: Hmm, i wonder if there is something else I need to do..
<mzinz> Agrajag, thanks, hang on
<gnomefreak> i cant get chmod to work for java :)
<Agrajag> mzinz: take that first line I pasted and put it in /etc/fstab. Change /dev/hda1 to point to your windows partition
<erUSUL> !tell mzinz about windowdrives
<ompaul> now3d, you have some backports or something funny in there
<gib8> hi
<Agrajag> mzinz: then you can run sudo mount -a to mount it
<gib8> i have a problem with my monitor
<existance> afabian: but you just said i didn't need to login as root to be able to cd as root..
<gnomefreak> now3d,  paste the output you get for sudo apt-get update in pastebin please
<mzinz> Agrajag, most windows drives default at hda1, correct?
<now3d> ompaul: I installed 2nights ago from kubuntu 5.1, then did apt-get upgrade
<ompaul> now3d, pop your /etc/apt/sources.list into paste.ubuntulinux.nl and lets have a look
<gib8> i can not use the full monitor and i have no buttons to move the view or to adjust it :(
<robotgeek> alilou: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Agrajag> mzinz: yeah, if it was just windows by itself to start
<gib8> is there a program to do this?
<now3d> ompaul: ok, will do, thanks!
<afabian> existance, I meant to convey that you don't need to 'cd' as root; when you use sudo to execute a command as root, it will be as if you were already root and already in the directory you were in as the regular user.
<erUSUL> existance, what's the problem cd as a normal user an run the comands you need with sudo
<gnomefreak> ompaul, does he have the cdrom source in there?
<cmarqu> Hi all. I have a strange problem: My loopback interface does not come up after boot, despite me having the right content in /etc/network/interfaces
<mzinz> Agrajag, ok cool.  I don't have a file called fstab in /etc/, is that weird?
<Agrajag> mzinz: so you should be able to just put that line in fstab and mount it
<sorush20> what is the deb java pacakge?
<Agrajag> uh
<sorush20> !javadebs
<ubotu> I heard javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Agrajag> yeah that's damn near impossible
<superchode> hrm. installer keeps killing the process while extracting files from the install cd
<gnomefreak> its bin not deb
<existance> erUSUL: im attempting to get to another partition that is restricted from normal users..
<Agrajag> you're sure you don't have /etc/fstab?
<gnomefreak> that i know of
<ompaul> gnomefreak, we will know in a second when he shows us the source :)
<gnomefreak> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03s02.html
<NoUse> superchode you don't have enough ram
<existance> erUSUL: thus the need of cd
<Agrajag> mzinz: you didn't delete it or something did you?
<superchode> NoUse: that's a possibility - it warned that it was going into low memory mode
<mzinz> Agrajag, no, i haven't touched anything
<Agrajag> mzinz: you wouldn't be able to boot without a file system table
<now3d> ompaul: /etc/apt/sources.list:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5277
<superchode> thought there was 128 in this thing, though
<sorush20> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Agrajag> mzinz: are you on the liveCD or did you install ubuntu?
<NoUse> superchode I seriously doubt it, not on a P1
<afabian> existance, then start a shell as root.  I usually use 'sudo su'.  BUT you might be better of fixing the permissions.
<gnomefreak> i knew it
<WildPenguin> existance, use 'sudo -s'
<erUSUL> existance, sudo -i and after that run the cd and do whatever you need to do then type exit (another command of bash)
<gnomefreak> lol now3d  take out the cdrom entry in sourceslist and wait there might be more
<mzinz> Agrajag, oh ok nvm there it is
<mzinz> Agrajag, how would i open it
<existance> WildPenguin: i know, but i wanted to do it without logging in as root
<Agrajag> ok
<Agrajag> mzinz: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<superchode> heh. you're right. looks like 32mb
<superchode> ouch
<eobanb> lol
<Agrajag> paste that line in, and save it.
<NoUse> superchode look into damn small linux
<erUSUL> !tell mzinz about windowdrives
<existance> afabian: its a windows partition, will changing the permissions mess it up?
<now3d> gnomefreak: Hmm, i thought # would comment that out...?
<eobanb> debian tends to work all right with 32 MB
<gnomefreak> now3d, also you either need to # to universe or not you cant run it both ways
<existance> afabian: for windows, not ubuntu
<gnomefreak> i did too now3d  but it doesnt work that way :(
<eobanb> fluxbox works great with 32 MB
<lilliput> hi all
<eobanb> except one or two programs max at a time, though.
<c01001> hi all
<erUSUL> !tell mzinz about windowsdrives
<now3d> gnomefreak: ah.. do i need double? ##
<ompaul> now3d, no just 1
<gnomefreak> now3d, i suggest leaving off the # infront of universe
<WildPenguin> existance, sudo uses the same environment as sudo -s, the difference is you can use 'cd' with the later
<c01001> i search a hack sector.....
<sorush20> I'm looking for the java runtime environment
<gnomefreak> ompaul, it doesnt work with the cdrom source i tried that 3 times over the past few weeks
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<now3d> gnomefreak: and what prefix to the cdrom line..?
<afabian> existance, well, in general, you want the permissions and ownership right on the mount point, (I think), and then use -o owner with mount, or some such.
<Max[1] > hello
<gnomefreak> now3d,  just delete it
<CaptainMorgan> well, my app is completely frozen under wine... :(
<mzinz> Agrajag, ok, i edited and saved the file.  When i sudo mount -a I get: mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<afabian> existance, frankly, it's a hassle, and I tend to just use the 'big club' gratitiously, and don't know exactly how to do it 'the right way.'
<existance> WildPenguin: yes, but sudo -s logins in, while sudo just executes the command
<Abecedarian> Hmmm, does anyone here know why RhythmBox on a Live CD version of Ubuntu is refusing to play mp3s?
<Max[1] > were can i guet help?
<gnomefreak> now3d,  you have the other repos you dont need the cdrom one anymore
<Abecedarian> Does it simply come with no drivers?
<ompaul> now3d, I approve of that :-)
<Agrajag> mzinz: then windows is not on /dev/hda1
<c01001> java
<c01001> ??
<Agrajag> mzinz: Are you using SCSI or SATA drives by any chance?
<alilou> robotgeek:the command opened up a file with detail about all the nic are on the system. as well as info regaring the eth0, its ip, dns..ect here is what the output for the wireless card.....his is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces......# They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem....mapping hotplug.....script grep map eth0
<mjr> Abecedarian, mp3 is a restricted format and the support doesn't ship by default
<mzinz> Agrajag, sATA
<Agrajag> mzinz: change it to /dev/sda1
<mzinz> Agrajag, hehe :)
<worldmaster0> do you hae 2 pay for it
<c01001> german people hier?
<afabian> gratuitously, rather
<worldmaster0> for mp3 support i mean
<ompaul> !de
* gnomefreak is very very good with the sources list :)
<ubotu> hmm... de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<c01001> de ja??
<worldmaster0> lol\
<Agrajag> mzinz: so does that work?
<gnomefreak> give me a damn .bin file and im lost :(
<worldmaster0> idk german
<trappist> !de
<mzinz> Agrajag, yep!
<now3d> gnomefeak: ok, thanks, so do i need to change any lines other than remove the cdrom one from http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5277
<Agrajag> mzinz: awesome
<gnomefreak> now3d,  yes
<Agrajag> mzinz: bear in mind you can't write to ntfs.
<mzinz> Agrajag, and will that mount every time i start ubuntu?
<mzinz> Agrajag, np
<Max[1] > Q:im stuck in the middle of a ubuntu install and dont know how to partion? can anebody run me throught?
<existance> how can i get to a directory that has a space in it?
<Red-Sox> does 32-bit ubuntu on AMD 64 FX X-2 run faster then on a regular 32-bit
<Red-Sox> ?
<Agrajag> mzinz: yeah, it's automatic now
<erUSUL> ubotu: tell worldmaster0 about mp3
<mzinz> Agrajag, thanks for all of your help, really
<gnomefreak> now3d,  you need to decide if you want to enable universe you have 1 not # and the rest are
<_jason> existance, put a backslash before the space
<Agrajag> no problem
<shining> erUSUL: I guess so, but which option is my question :)
<trappist> existance: escape the space with a \ or use tab completion
<robotgeek> alilou: hmm, add the line, without quotes 'iface eth1 inet dhcp'
<WildPenguin> existance, use '\ ' to indicate space
<existance> kdokey
<trappist> existance: like cd My\ Documents
<ompaul> gnomefreak, he needs it for the package he wants
<gnomefreak> now3d, take the # away from all the universe repos ion there
<shining> erUSUL: as I said, it's certainly a LVM related option, since it's the first time I use that
<gnomefreak> in*
<erUSUL> existance, you have to "escape" the space "dir\ dir" for a directory named "dir dir"
<gnomefreak> ty ompaul
<Abecedarian> mmmkay, thanks.  I can understand the need for legal compliance etc, but I doubt that I'm the first person whose first though on loading Ubuntu was "Time for some music..."
<shining> and never built a kernel for it
<lilliput> I got a pb with one of my hdd, the bios doesn't want to boot on the MBR, I tried grub, install-mbr, and dd, but still same error from the bios (boot Failure)
<johnis> hi
<now3d> gnomefreak: ok, sorry, i do not understand.  Do you mean I should leave universe line as it is, but add # before other deb lines..?
<trappist> Abecedarian: doesn't everybody rip their music to ogg these days?
<alilou> robotgeek: do I add it after the meaage stated before , or does not matter?
<gnomefreak> now3d,  no i mean get rid of the # infront of the universe lines all of them
<ompaul> Abecedarian, use ogg its free
<lilliput> is there by any chance a way to get it working (only the mbr have pb I can mount & read data)
<NoUse> !tell Abecedarian about mp3
<robotgeek> alilou: just add it with the other iface's ? (tho, it doesn't matter,i think)
<psusi> lilliput: eh?
<gnomefreak> now3d,  just the universe ones not the backports or multiuniverse
<psusi> lilliput: what does pb stand for?
<Abecedarian> Yep, I actually have a few ogg files which I only thought to play after you told me why mp3 was disabled.
<lilliput> psusi, problem sorry
<robotgeek> is flac free?
<now3d> gnomefeak: ok, I have it like this now: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5278
* gnomefreak has badboy repos lol
<mzinz> Does the music player not play .mp3s?
<psusi> lilliput: ohh... well what exactly do you mean it doesn't want to boot it?  what is the exact message the bios gives?
<lilliput> the one when it doesn't found any media
<lilliput> to boot on
<mwe> mzinz: you probably need the right codecs
<psusi> lilliput: you only have a single hard drive?
<lilliput> psusi, but right jumper
<gnomefreak> now3d,  the last 2 lines that are the universe ones you can take the # away from them
<gnomefreak> now3d, once you take the # away from last 2 lines go and run sudo apt-get update
<now3d> gnomefreak: ah ok. did not see them down there
<ompaul> gnomefreak, considering the work your doing if I was doing that I would find out if they wanted multiverse
<mzinz> mwe, where could i get an mp3 codec for it?
<erUSUL> robotgeek, flac is free yes
<worldmaster0> ubotu: tell worldmaster0 about mp3
<worldmaster0> ubotu: tell mzinz about mp3
<ginvent> What does the line in the makefile patch mean? @@ -50,10 +50,14 @@
<gnomefreak> lol ompaul good point
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<shining> do I need ram disk for lvm?
<lilliput> psusi, no but I want to boot on that one (it's a small tower and place only for a cdrom and hdd - and was transfering all the data .. )
<robotgeek> erUSUL: then flac > ogg, as flac is lossless?
<mwe> mzinz: follow the link from ubotu above
<Agrajag> ogg is not a sounds codec, just a container.
<Stormx2> what is i636 and i363?
<psusi> lilliput: how did you install grub?
<erUSUL> shining, no but is neccesary for initrd i think
<Agrajag> you can encapsulate FLAC in an ogg file
<Agrajag> but usually you use Vorbis
<erUSUL> robotgeek, i guess so
<now3d> gnomefeak: ok, this is what i have now: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5280
<shining> erUSUL: yep but I want to avoid it
<gnomefreak> ompaul,  only issue there is he only has the backported multis in there not the archive ones and my website may not be best example of sourcves list lol
<mzinz> mwe, thanks guys
<robotgeek> Agrajag: thanks
<lilliput> from my old system did a dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc (hda old - hdc new) did want to boot so from hda I did a chroot on hdc .. and grub-install )
<lilliput> it didn't work
<gnomefreak> now3d,  ok the errors should be gone
<johnis_> is it possible to hget an animated login screen?
<robotgeek> alilou: you still here?
<CaptainMorgan> what's the app under linux that reads .pdf's ?
<testmachine> gpdf
<trappist> acroread!
<psusi> lilliput: unless you copy the entire hard drive with dd, youc an't just dd the MBR and have it boot
<lilliput> so I did a install-mbr to see if it was going to print mbr on the screen
<CaptainMorgan> I want to convert a .xls to pdf
<Agrajag> CaptainMorgan: evince is one
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<erUSUL> Stormx2, i686 intel pentiun III onwards, i386 intel 386 onwards
<now3d> gnomefeak: this is the output: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5281  unfortunately same problem.. :(
<robotgeek> CaptainMorgan: evince,xpdf
<Agrajag> CaptainMorgan: so you want to WRITE a pdf, or READ one?
<trappist> CaptainMorgan: use openoffice.  (save as != read)
<psusi> lilliput: reinstall grub
<kimitaka> Does anyone have wallpaperzapper working?
<CaptainMorgan> convert to one
<lilliput> psusi, I did it ..
<CaptainMorgan> so yea, write
<mindamp> im looking for a one line adduser script
<Agrajag> CaptainMorgan: yeah, openoffice then
<gnomefreak> now3d,  open synaptic and click on fix broken packages
<robotgeek> mindamp: man adduser
<gnomefreak> now3d,  it may be in tools or file or edit i cant remember
<mcp_dk> does anyone know of a good tool to convert avi files to a more lightweight format lige mpeg
<gnomefreak> ompaul, is that the right command for that package?
<mindamp> robotgeek...
<mindamp> i was actually looking for a one-liner for passwd
<mindamp> anyone have any ideas?
* gnomefreak brb need smoke
<lilliput> psusi, that'swhy It tried install-mbr, it create a mbr for windows - but when doing it .. you see MBR on the top corner, and the bios didn't even execute the mbr :( )
<ompaul> gnomefreak, don't know synaptic that well (came from the other apt get world via a long and funny route)
<lilliput> psusi, does it make sence ?
<korhalf> there we go
<mindamp> anyone?
<fissy> mcp_dk, if you're confident with the command line, mencoder is very powerful and is in synaptic
<mindamp> find this hard to believe...
<Stormx2> how do I get permission when mouting drives
<now3d> gnomefreak: ok, it said it had fixed dep problems, do i need to save the fix?
<psusi> lilliput: not quite... where does windows come in at all?
<Stormx2> there is some option like umask=0000
<erUSUL> mindamp, use adduser with the apropiate switchs
<SEJeff> Stormx2, You ask nicely
<fissy> mcp_dk, otherwise, you might want to try and install a front end to it, gmencoder, which i think you can get on gnomefiles.org
<ompaul> gnomefreak, under "edit" fix broken packages
<Stormx2> SEJeff: That sarcasm? :-\
<fissy> mcp_dk, not too sure how useful the front end is though
<gnomefreak> ty ompaul
<SEJeff> Stormx2: Yes :-)
<Stormx2> SEJeff: >.>
<now3d> gnomefreak: when i try to install mozilla-mailnews from synaptic it also has the dep problem :(
<lilliput> psusi, was just to tried a clean and formated MBR , which I used in the past through install-mbr
<SEJeff> Stormx2: Try the uid=1000 option
<Stormx2> SEJeff: I usually cut straight to the point
<mindamp> erUSUL... thats not gonna cut it
<Stormx2> SEJeff: Thanks :)
<mindamp> PASSWD
<mcp_dk> thanks fissy. I am not to shy with the command line
<mcp_dk> allready does some image resizing
<psusi> lilliput: this hard drive isn't a western digital is it?
<lilliput> maxtor
<gnomefreak> now3d, are you running ubuntu?
<SEJeff> Stormx2: First, type id in the terminal to see your user id -u. Chances are that it is 1000
<lilliput> mm why western ?
<mzinz> !tell mzinz universe
<now3d> gnomefreak: i installed from kubuntu 5.10 breezy install CD 2 days ago..
<Stormx2> SEJeff: Hmm, I heard that 0000 worked well ;-)
<logical_mark> Hey guys what is a good dynamic ip service similar to no-ip.com but with a linux program to update the domain?
<mzinz> how do i tell about universe
<psusi> hrm... because most drives you can set to be the master and they work in a single drive configuration... WD has a special jumper position for master but single... the normal master position won't work without a slave
<gnomefreak> now3d, type in terminal mozilla -version
<SEJeff> Stormx2: umask=0000 and uid=1000 are two TOTALLY different options
<Stormx2> I'm gonna install Firefox 1.5 methinks
<gnomefreak> let me know what output you get
<psusi> lilliput: can you boot grub from some other meidia?
<alilo1> alilou: robotgeek: sorry I got disconnected done...I run ifconfig eth1 up ...an error come up: no such device...?!
<gnomefreak> Stormx2,  ive only heard bad things so far about it
<SEJeff> Stormx2: umask just sets the default permissions. uid=1000 makes you the owner and gives you permissions without changing anything crazy like the umask
<mzinz> how do i install multiverse?
<mindamp> im looking for a passwd one-liner
<insipid> how is ubuntu pronounced =D
<mindamp> can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mzinz about sources
<erUSUL> !tell mzinz about repos
<now3d> gnomefreak: ok, i had to install mozilla-browser:  it says Mozilla 1.7.12, Copyright (c) 2003-2004 mozilla.org, build 2005101313
<ompaul> Stormx2, can you type system rebuild?
<Stormx2> ompaul: Hmm?
<lilliput> psusi, I can do from a usb key I guess but you will understand that is not really the best solution ever
<gnomefreak> now3d,  ok thats good ummmmmmmmm your using kubuntu why are your repos ubuntu?
<lilliput> psusi, that's why I'm asking here
<guile> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<robotgeek> alilo1: no probs, modprobe ipw2200 (or apporpriate) and look in dmesg | less (scroll till end using page down) and look if loaded correctly
<germancito> Hello, I have a little problem
<gnomefreak> now3d,  i dont know if kubuntu offers same packages as ubuntu i assume they do but i dont know for sure
<mzinz> For some reason I am constantly getting REALLY long hangs in firefox.  Both versions.  It happens every time i attempt to load a new page, any idea why/
<psusi> lilliput: try booting to the grub command line however you can and see if it sees the hard drive
<now3d> gnomefreak: hmm, not sure.. i did not change them..
<now3d> gnomefreak: I was runnning sarge before, but my HD got bad sectors, so i thought I would try kubuntu on a new drive i bought
<lilliput> psusi, if it does what I am doing ?
<lilliput> boot on it ?
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: Bad things about ff 1.5? like what?
<germancito> I wnat to change my machine name, i mean the name that appears: myname@mymachinename:~$
<pityon> Hello - How to install on Qosmio G20? No hard drive detected
<lilliput> on the partition or the MBR ?
<psusi> lilliput: if it does, then you know you just didn't get the MBR installed right... if it doesn't, then your bios doesn't like the drive
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: I heard it runs faster than the 5.10 preinstalled version
<now3d> gnomefreak: which package version is mozilla-browser in your unbuntu install..?
<meheren> can someone recommend a good spyware/adware removal for ubuntu? also a good virus protector
<gnomefreak> i dont remember off hand but sev was saying it the other day
<germancito> how can I do that?
<lilliput> psusi, oki I see
<Stormx2> meheren: spyware/adware on ubuntu?!
<gnomefreak> 1.0.7-not sure
<erUSUL> mindamp, use adduser with the apropiate switchess in PASSWD use `otp -n1 | awk '{print $2}`
<mzinz> Am I the only one who has severely long loading times in firefox? Even on 1.5?
<jbroome> heh
<pityon> does anybody no what to do if NO HARD DRIVE DTECTED ????????
<robotgeek> erUSUL: don't do his homework :)
<QRZ> germancito:  /etc/hostname probably
<eternalist> pityon, kernel panic asshole :)
<eternalist> ahah jk
<psusi> pityon: yea... plug in a hard drive
<robotgeek> eternalist: language
<eternalist> psusi, lol
<psusi> hehehe
<eternalist> robotgeek, i know i know, humanity to otheres
<gnomefreak> psusi, lol
<gnomefreak> try the /mnt command?
<meheren> is there a good spyware/adware remvole for ubuntu alos a good virus protector?
<robotgeek> eternalist: we are really serious about it
<erUSUL> robotgeek, ;) i couldn't help myself
<germancito> thanks QRZ
<QRZ> germancito:  np
<jbroome> meheren: they not a problem in the linux world
<robotgeek> erUSUL: come on! let him learn
<erUSUL> meheren, you do not need such a thing in ubuntu
<eternalist> robotgeek, I understand..
<pityon> no, Vector LInux and SuSe recognize it and install - Ubuntu and Debian don't see hdd (sda)
<gnomefreak> meheren,  linux doesnt have all that crap
<meheren> ok...
<meheren> if you say so...
<germancito> QRZ, But nothing changes, maybe after rebooting...
<meheren> wadabout firewall?
<meheren> any good firewalls?
<gnomefreak> wrote into kernel
<gnomefreak> called iptables
<jbroome> iptables
<trappist> meheren: ipkungfu
<meheren> kungfu? huh funny ok thx
<QRZ> germancito:  "sudo hostname <new_name>" probably
<gnomefreak> firewall is wrote in kernel i havent had to change any setting so i dont screw with the gui apps
<gnomefreak> now3d,  im asking on #kubuntu about the sources list and yet still no answer
<now3d> gnomefreak: ok, thanks for your help!
<gnomefreak> now3d,  not a problem waiting for an email anyway :)
<ompaul> meheren, is it a firewall for ubuntu?
<trappist> gnomefreak: the packet filtering functionality is in the kernel.  you're not automatically firewalled.
<Ce_Dreaku> Who can help me set up a HP deskjet 3745 printer in Ubuntu?
<meheren> ?
<meheren> ompaul: not really understanding what your asking
<gnomefreak> trappist,  you set it during install atleast i remember it asking what i wanted to let through
<ompaul> meheren, you refer to a firewall is it for an ubuntu installed system?
<meheren> yes
<alilo1> robotgeek: modprobe does not give any output...lsmod |grep ipw2200 shows the following:... ipw2200 ---- 66156  0.....firmware_class-----9728  1 ipw2200.....ieee80211----- 21252  1 ipw2200, would this help?
<now3d> gnomefreak: I was thinking of filing it as a bug.. but they require email confirmation.. and I cant get that workng without mailnews! :(  maybe i shoudl try with a web one
<Paradosso> anyone can tell me the terminal command to get a printscreen?
<silent_scream> how can i change the default media player ?
<_jason> trappist, isn't packet filtering a firewall?
<ompaul> meheren, are you running a web server or some such that might be abused from outside? (note there is nothing that needs firewall protection unless enabled by you)
<trappist> Paradosso: import -w root filename.png
<gnomefreak> now3d,  if you use say gmail go to www.gmail.com and get your mail from the server
<Paradosso> thanks
<meeaw> hiya, just installed ubuntu and cannot figure out what my root login is... i dont remember being prompted for it.... any ideas?????
<meheren> yeh a server
<erUSUL> Paradosso, xwd
<gnomefreak> thunderbird is very good mail client now3d
<Ce_Dreaku> Who can help me set up a HP deskjet 3745 printer in Ubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu, tell meeaw about root
<trappist> _jason: packet filtering filters packets.  a firewall tells a packet filter which packets to filter, whithout which a packet filter isn't much use.
<Paradosso> command not found
<alilo1> robotgeek
<Paradosso> trying xwd
<trappist> *without
<robotgeek> alilo1: yes, here
<ompaul> meheren, well if your running one do you want it to work with the outside world if so why the firewall if not then use IPTABLES
<now3d> gnomefreak: i think you're right.. i'm just stuck in my ways using mozilla suite..
<gnomefreak> now3d,
<erUSUL> Ce_Dreaku, we told you to look in System>Administrtion>Printing
<gnomefreak> thunderbird is mozzila
<meheren> gnomefreak: if your usted to outlook exspress evolution is a good choise
<gnomefreak> mozilla
<Ce_Dreaku> It does not work
<gnomefreak> meheren,  i hate evolution :(
<meeaw> thanks guys!
<Ce_Dreaku> that's where I looked first
<alilo1> robotgeek: sorry I was just testing I though I got disconnected
<erUSUL> Ce_Dreaku, well tell us what is the problems you encountered
<meheren> gnomefreak:yeh i do 2
<Ce_Dreaku> there is no driver in the list for 3745
<trappist> ompaul: it's common practice to run firewalls on servers
<Ce_Dreaku> only 3740 and that does not work
<robotgeek> alilo1: type, lspci -v | less, and try to tell me the pci id. 0001:11:00.0 blah blah, Subsystem: Belkin: Unknown device 701a
<meheren> gnomefreak: confusing but it is just like outlook exspress
<ompaul> now3d, you know that mozilla as a program by itself is coming to an end of its life? it will be firefox and friends in the future
<meheren> (yes outloook is confusing lol)
<gnomefreak> i use thunderbird for 3 of my gmails and im working on looking for a how to on sendmail to set my other boxes too
<Paradosso> erUSUL, may you be more precise?
<umberleigh> hi. can someone point me towards a good tutorial for basic usage of the 'ftp' program
<gnomefreak> meheren, must be why i hate it than  :) just like winblows
<silent_scream> how can i change the default media player ??
<Paradosso> can you give me the syntax to get a printscreen?
<meheren> yep...
<now3d> ompaul: i heard that.. i really like it though.. i saw something that said people woudl be maintaining the suite for a while
<meheren> made by microsoft...
<gnomefreak> but looks like i have to throw winblows back on here for class :(
<meheren> ouch
<ompaul> now3d, but the chances that it would end up in ubuntu are slim given that thunderbird is there
<_jason> silent_scream, just right click on a file and go to properties -> open with.  Select the app you wan't that media type to open with by default.
<now3d> ompaul: i think I will switch at v2.0 firefox/thunderbird
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak, vmware? qemu? wine? :)
<meheren> well you can dual install...
<gnomefreak> yeah but ill get rid of libranet and put winblows on here
<erUSUL> Paradosso, man xwd ;)  is xwd -out image
<ompaul> now3d, adopt today and "take back the web :-))"
<Paradosso> cheers
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er, no im going for a java class in jan and they base class on winblowsd
<erUSUL> Paradosso, man xwd ;)  is xwd -root -out image
<ompaul> now3d, it is the same suite just carved into its seperate pieces and build on from there
<now3d> ompaul: hmm, i wonder if firebird has import from mozilla profiles?
<SteveW> guys, i would like to install xp and ubunto dual boot. which should i install first?
<csb> anybody here use kino?
* erUSUL goes to bed zzzZZZZzzzzZZZZZ
<gnomefreak> i know they will get eclipse and lucky me already have it but im not sure if everything will work same as winblows
<SteveW> (i'm noob)
<ompaul> SteveW, that thing which is not linux :)
<bur[n] er> SteveW, windows
<mwe> SteveW: xp, or it will overwrite grub
<ompaul> now3d, it should
<gnomefreak> i would install linux only ;)
<mwe> SteveW: you could get around it, but it easier to install xp first
<SteveW> mwe, i haven't installed linux since before fedora. do i have to partition things?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, not what he asked :-(
<gnomefreak> ompaul,  i know but im here to give the truth ;)
<_jason> SteveW, xp first and make sure that you choose the correct partition size when you install so that you don't need to resize later
<ompaul> SteveW, well given you have the chance I would set it up now  with as small a partition as 15G for Windows and give Ubuntu the rest :-)
<gnomefreak> ompaul, isnt that backwards shhhhhhhhh SteveW you dont see this lol
<gnomefreak> windows needs more space than linux? i thought
<HrdwrBoB> depends
<ompaul> gnomefreak, bet you his disk is 100G or greated
<SteveW> lol is one 15gb part enough for ubunto - no swap partition or anything
<gnomefreak> basic windows xp install is like 8gigs
<ompaul> SteveW, how big is the drive?
<Red-Sox> why doesnt linux have things like setup.exe?
<SteveW> big 320gb
<silent_scream> _jason, i have some multimedia keys on my keyboard. one of those opens the media player. i want to chance the default media player which is rhythmbox to someone else
<gnomefreak> SteveW, good idea to add a swap double your memory
<SteveW> but i want most on windows, just want enough for ubuntu to give it a first try
<mwe> SteveW: unless you have a lot of data you want to keep under linux it is more than enough with 15GB imo
<ompaul> SteveW, then 25G for windows and give the rest to Ubuntu you will be glad over time
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox, cause linux has things called .bins for setup :)
<Xamusk> hello
<gnomefreak> .exe is a winblows deal
<gnomefreak> i have ubuntu on a 40gig and libranet on a 20
<germancito> Help
<gnomefreak> just goes to show you how much i love my ubuntu :)
<germancito> I can't use sudo now!!
<Red-Sox> gnomefreak: oh, okay, can you download... like.... firefox 1.5 .bin?
<D1> you guys try firefox 1.5 yet?
<D1> its faaaaaaaast
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox,  im sure you can cause others use it
<DShepherd> hey
<florian___> hi, how to loop over directories that are containing whitesapces?
<DShepherd> d1 yeah I have.. it kool
<mwe> D1: but it loads kinda slow for me
<alilo1> robotgeek: the output I have does not show an adress 000111.....,: id nor subsystem either...I can not tell which one is exactly which.  does it have to say PCI  bridge at the beguining or isa bridge, network controller card but , fire wire or ethernet...I am atating most I can so make it easier for you
<Xamusk> anyone here with some experience in using ubuntu's LTSP?
<D1> really?
<D1> its really fast for ome
<gnomefreak> D1, 1.0.7 isnt that slow
<SteveW> how do i set up a swap partition? im a starting the whole drive from scratch
<sampan> stevew, one futher partitioning suggestion.  put your /home on a separate partition from /  that way if you ever need to reinstall (or, heaven forbid, switch distros) you don't have to lose your /home data
<D1> whats weird is that the mozilla.org firefox is faster than ubuntu's
<robotgeek> alilo1: just paste the lspci -v output to pastebin?
<germancito> what can I do
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell alilo1 about pastebin
<mwe> D1: once it's loaded it's fast though
<gnomefreak> D1, there not the same??????????
<yapyccky> hello everyone
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: :)
<D1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<D1> shrug
<SteveW> sampan:ok so how much for / and how much for /home - min. please!
<gnomefreak> DShepherd, :)
<D1> they say its faster
<yapyccky> who knows why my theme on my ubuntu is not appliyed on synaptic?
<mwe> SteveW: I just keep it all on one partition and then a swap partition
<gnomefreak> D1,  it might be but since i havent really heard good things yet about it im not gonna try it
<_jason> silent_scream, not sure where gnome stores that info... you could always create a new shortcut and make your key use that, see !shortcut
<D1> well
<germancito> I edited /etc/host and changed my host name
<D1> there is no ubuntu backport of it
<gnomefreak> not for a while
<D1> so I had to get 1.5 through that method
<germancito> and now i can't use sudo
<Paradosso> another question
<sampan> stevew, that all depends on how much stuff you're gonna install.  with a drive as large as yours, you can easily do 15 and 15 and be safe for a long while
<gnomefreak> its not stable enough for ubuntu to use it in breezy
<mwe> SteveW: my ubuntu is currently using about 4GB and that's all /
<Xamusk> is this "faster firefox" stuff also applied to Debian?
<germancito> and I need sudo to configure etc/hosts so I can use sudo again ?
<tyler> I tried installing the mp3 codec but got an error: E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<tyler> . Any clue why? I have universe and multiverse installed
<trappist> germancito: /etc/hosts is not where you change your hostname.
<silent_scream> !shortcut
<ubotu> rumour has it, shortcut is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<Xamusk> and all the other debian-based distros?
<germancito> trappist, please, help me
<trappist> germancito: the first line in /etc/hosts should look like this: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<D1> Xamusk: dont know, but you can try mozilla's version I dont think theres a debian 1.5 yet either
<germancito> yes
<trappist> germancito: you can ADD your hostname to the end of that, but that doesn't change your hostname.
<SteveW> i've downloaded the *DVD* install for ubuntu. will it handle setting up swap part and everything? NOOb!
<seife> i need wireless internet
<seife> now
<levander> I'm not supposed to format DVD-R's before I burn them am I?
<mwe> SteveW: yes
<trappist> levander: no
<Stormx2> I'm sticking with FF 1.0.7. 1.5 ruined it all >.>
<silent_scream> _jason, how can i make a new shortcut ?
<gnomefreak> seeing as firefox is opensource firefoxes versiona dn ubuntus/debians version is gonna be the same
<Stormx2> Now I have no internet browser
<_jason> ubotu, tell silent_scream about shortcut
<gnomefreak> i warned you :(
<Strag0> I've got a small issue with a new install of Ubuntu 5.10. I installed it on a machine that had other drives already formated (NTFS) and filled with things. Unfortunatly, when I installed Ubuntu I couldn't access them. It told me I didn't have permission. I'm not a seasoned Linux User so I'm really at a loss on this. Any ideas?
<tyler> I tried installing the mp3 codec but got an error: E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<tyler> . Any clue why? I have universe and multiverse installed
<mwe> SteveW: just leave the xp partition alone during install and you can play around with the rest all you want during install
<sampan> stevew, during the installation it will let you do a "customized" partitioning -- and you can set up a swap, /, and /home in there -- format all 3 (but not your win xp partition) and it will do the rest
<andi5> hi. i have four questions :) does -ubuntu in package versions imply real differences between debian<->ubuntu? how can i see these diffs? how can i ask for synchronization with debian packages (universe)? and: is this all answered in some faq (link would be great) :D
<SteveW> mwe how big should the swap partition be? and if I install 80% of the dvd will 10 gigs be ok to try everything?
<DShepherd> Stormx2: what do you mean?
<germancito> trappist, but now i can't use sudo because I changed my name and i have a message that tellls me that I can correct the problem editing /etc/hosts
<gnomefreak> there is a reason why its not in the backports
<D1> the preferences are kinda iffy
<D1> I like the old ones.
<Stormx2> DShepherd: It didn't work at all...
<DShepherd> 1.5? or 1.07?
<germancito> but the thing id, trappist that I can't edit /etc/hosts without sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o CarlFK]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> 1.5
<sampan> stevew, people have different ideas about swap size -- usually from 1 to 2 times your RAM is what i hear recommended
<gnomefreak> Stormx2,  they say "stable" but its not atble in linux eyes
<trappist> germancito: I think you're going to have to boot into single user mode to fix this
<SEJeff> !ffbackport
<ubotu> rumour has it, ffbackport is Firefox backport will be a while, read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595.  See !firefox1.5 for information on installing it yourself.
<gnomefreak> stable*
<Xamusk> germancito: check your groups (and the sudoers file)
<alilo1> robotgeek: it is pasted already
<robotgeek> alilo1: link?
<mwe> SteveW: there is no one rule for how big your swap should be. I have 1GB ram and 2GB swap, but 51bmb swap would probably be more than enough for my needs
<Paradosso> !picviewer
<ubotu> I don't know, Paradosso
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: ;-) So I saw
<SteveW> sampan, the drive is totally brand new right now - i want to get ubuntu on there from the start. i thought i would make the first 2 parts for ub (reg+swap) then divide up rest for win
<Red-Sox> i have iTunes credits.... any tips?
<Paradosso> !imageviewer
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Paradosso
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: Reinstalling 1.0.7 now
<mwe> SteveW: 512 mb i meant
<Paradosso> does anyone know of a basic image viewer?
<germancito> Xamusk, where do i check it
<Red-Sox> gnomefreak: can you point me to FF 1.5.bin site?
<gnomefreak> .1.5 rc3 is a choice in dapper i think it still comes with 1.0.7\
<Xamusk> germancito: $ id
#ubuntu 2005-12-07
<Xamusk> germancito: see if you are in the admin group
<alilo1> robotgeek: too much to ask , but how?
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox,  try www.firefox.org
<sampan> stevew, your life will be easier if you install xp first (and partition your xp section as large as you want and then leave the rest for ubuntu)
<ompaul> SteveW, leave a partition for Ubuntu - I can say that I am using a lot of space in my little ubuntu only world on this box
<Red-Sox> gnomefreak: thx
<SteveW> mwe, i want to set up azureus on ub. maybe i'll go for 2gb swap, can't hurt
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox,  i also made it clear i dont use it
<Stormx2> Red-Sox: I just tried to install it, its baaad
<gnomefreak> and i dont advise it
<trappist> Xamusk: his sudo doesn't work because he borked his /etc/hosts.
<Xamusk> germancito: if not, use your favorite user administration tool
<mwe> SteveW: how much ram do you have?
<Xamusk> trappist: ahm
<ompaul> SteveW, install windows first  double your ram for swap up to 2G swap if you need more than that you are doing mad stuff
<trappist> gnomefreak: what does your /etc/hosts look like now
<gnomefreak> and as far as i know most people in here will not help with it cause its not part of linux
<trappist> gnomefreak: the first line
<alilo1> robotgeek: I found it ....haha ..........http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5283
<gnomefreak> trappist,  how do i know i didnt change it
<SteveW> mwe, 1gb, athlon xp 2400+ 1.8Ghz,
<Xamusk> germancito: then check the sudoers file and see if the authentication is bound to the machine name
<tyler> I have been trying to install the mp3 codec for the audio player but I keep getting an error.  Can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> trappist,  i dont think you meant me
<SEJeff> trappist: Reboot the computer. At the grub prompt, hit e. Then put init=/bin/bash at the end. That will boot you into single user mode with a rootshell so you can fix /etc/hosts
<trappist> gnomefreak: oops that was supposed to be for what's-his-name
<gnomefreak> lol trappist
<mwe> SteveW: 2GB swap wont hurt. that should keep you really, really safe. I still think you could go for much less, though
<germancito> Xamusk, I'm new to ubuntu and linux, and i don't really undestand everithing you tell me :P
<trappist> SEJeff: you meant that for what's-his-name too :)
<SEJeff> trappist: You should just need ' 127.0.0.1 localhost' in /etc/hosts
<Red-Sox> Stormx2: why?
<trappist> SEJeff: I know this, I'm trying to help germancito with it
<gnomefreak> whats-his-name please stand up and tell trappist  your here
<gnomefreak> lol
* banme was kicked off #ubuntu by CarlFK ("by your command")
<SEJeff> trappist: I've gotta leave, have fun :)
<mwe> SteveW: how big is your hdd?
<gnomefreak> 320 i thought he said
<khermans> I am running Ubuntu Server 5.10, but it is not upgrading my linux-image-686??  Any ideas?
<ompaul> mwe, he did say 320 this is the second time around the block on this one
<SteveW> mwe, 320gb, but i need most of it for torrents - long story. should i put the torrents on a fat32 drive so i can download from win or ub?
<andi5> reasking: maybe, i have a little bit lucky (;-)) this time -> i have four questions :) does -ubuntu in package versions imply real differences between debian<->ubuntu? how can i see these diffs? how can i ask for synchronization with debian packages (universe)? and: is this all answered in some faq (link would be great) :D
<robotgeek> alilo1: it doesn't show me any wireless cards? have you pasted it correctly?
<jojoman02> i just moved to linux, (i'm a newbie basically) and i don't know anything. i was wondering what was the purpose of compiling your own kernel? what is the use? advantages / disadvantages
<ubuntu_> what can I do to check the validity of an NTFS formatted HDD?
<germancito> trappist, what's that single user mode?
<ubuntu_> (From Ubuntu, of course :)
<khermans> I have tried aptitude update and upgrade, but it still holds back linux-image-686 and linux-testricted-modules-686!!
<tyler> I just installed eclipse but the folder is on my Desktop.  Where should i install most files to?
<gnomefreak> khermans,  what kernel are you running?
<Xappe> darn, I can't set anything but letter keys as controls for tux racer (or planetpenguin racer)
<robotgeek> khermans: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_jason> tyler, how did you install eclipse?
<khermans> 2.6.10-9 i think?
<Xappe> i want space and arrow keys
<khermans> 2.6.12-9
<gnomefreak> khermans, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will update kernel image
<mwe> SteveW: yeah if you plan on sharing space between xp and linux, fat32 would be what you want. be aware that it can't handle files larger than 4GB though
<khermans> gnomefreak: is that specific to Ubuntu-Server?
<ompaul> andi5, the detas are real this is all in the developers faq and requesting for sync in universe is motu stuff have a look at #ubuntu-motu
<gnomefreak> khermans,  no its debian commands
<khermans> gnomefreak: i have done it without dist-upgrade on my personal workstations
<Xamusk> germancito: # visudo -> see if there is a line like "%admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL", if your machine's name is there, change to the current one
<matrix-ubuntu-cs> cannot determine eth dst addr   possibly missing arp cache entry
<matrix-ubuntu-cs> what is this
<khermans> gnomefreak: i am running 2.6.12-9
<gnomefreak> khermans,  im just telling you how i got it
<andi5> ompaul: thanks a lot :)
<khermans> gnomefreak: thats weird because it usually updates without dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> khermans,  if it doesnt upgrade what do you lose 3 secs?
<alilo1> robotgeek: yes I did, I actualy sent the out put to a file than pasted it as such  lspci -v | less
<ompaul> andi5, what is it Mark S said "every debian developer is a ... :-)))))"
<mwe> SteveW: or you could try your luck with captive-ntfs and use a shared ntfs partition. It should be stable, but I haven't used it myself
<gnomefreak> khermans,  alot has been weird with this kernel
<khermans> gnomefreak: yes, the point is WHY it doesnt work with normal upgrade
<ompaul> andi5,  wrongly placed smiley (DOH -4)
<germancito> Xamusk, I can't run visudo
<alilo1> robotgeek: yes I did, I actualy sent the out put to a file than pasted it as such  lspci -v | less >file.txt
<khermans> gnomefreak: which kernel?
<khermans> gnomefreak: maybe i wont upgrade
<robotgeek> alilo1: try 'lspci -v > pastebin' instead
<gnomefreak> khermans, i dont know and the 12-10 kernel
<germancito> Xamusk, visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<ompaul> germancito, did you set a root password?
<jojoman02> i just moved to linux, (i'm a newbie basically) and i don't know anything. i was wondering what was the purpose of compiling your own kernel? what is the use? advantages / disadvantages
<mwe> germancito: sudo visudo
<matrix-ubuntu-cs> cannot determine eth dst addr   possibly missing arp cache entry
<Xamusk> germancito: that may explain a lot
<matrix-ubuntu-cs> what is this
<germancito> i can't use sudo
<SteveW> so it sounds like i will do this: install win on 20 gb part, install ub on 18gb part + 2 gb swap. create 160gb ntfs and 120 fat32. sound ok?
<khermans> jojoman02: to make it run with only the options you want
<gnomefreak> khermans,  its fine now i think but i had grub issues and couldnt configure it so i reinstalled ubuntu and works fine now
<Xamusk> germancito: did you execute it as root?
<ompaul> jojoman02, if you don't know why don't try it yet - if you are going to try it do it with the ubuntu kernel sources
<mwe> germancito: and you don't have access to the root account either?
<khermans> jojoman02: most "friendly" kernel builds include almost everything so that you dont have to thin kabout what will work and what will not work
<gnomefreak> germancito, why cant you use sudo
<Xamusk> germancito: $ su
<gnomefreak> no X
<gnomefreak> no su in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> its sudo
<trappist> jojoman02: advantages: you can speed things up by getting rid of stuff you don't need and optimizing for your platform.  You can learn a lot.  Disadvantages: it takes time and the first few times you probably won't get it right.
<germancito> sudo: unable to lookup "my name" via gethostbyname()
<Xamusk> there's su too
<tyler> _jason, i just did sudo tar xzvf 'eclipsepackage' on the desktop
<khermans> jojoman02: once you understand the kernel options, you will know that you dont need everything -- and probably less than 10 percents of whats included
<germancito> that's whatirit says
<ompaul> germancito, did you set a root password?   germancito germancito !!
<gnomefreak> Xamusk, not in the ubuntu install there is not
<tyler> _jason, so now im left with the actual program in a folder on my desktop
<khermans> jojoman02: you can really learn about this stuff by running gentoo
<_jason> tyler, is there a reason you are not installing eclipse using synaptic?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Xamusk about root
<alilo1> robotgeek: well I did , seen nothing, where am I suposed to look at then? please
<tyler> _jason, im newbie.
<mwe> SteveW: yeah, or you could go for no fat32 partition and set up captive-ntfs
<trappist> khermans: what can you learn about the kernel on gentoo that you can't learn on ubuntu
<tyler> _jason, how would i  exactly?
<_jason> tyler, ubuntu has this wonderful program called synaptic where you can install thousands of packages easily.
<germancito> ompaul, mi password is the root pasword but since i changed the hostname (like 5 minutes ago) i can't use sudo
<heatxsink> damn has anyone else noticed that LIRC stopped working witht he latest kernel in Breezy?
<robotgeek> alilo1: now copy the contents of the file "pastebin" (gedit pastebin) and put it in the pastebin
<Xamusk> gnomefreak: ah, that... I just made a sudo passwd... well, that's not possible for him :-(
<tyler> _jason, so i just find eclipse in there? how would it know i have the package?
<khermans> trappist: im just saying that the Gentoo docs are more geared topward customization
<_jason> tyler, system -> administration -> synaptic
<SteveW> ntfs didn't work so hot pre fedora - 120 should be enough to share
<khermans> trappist: in Ubuntu, thje motto is "Just Works"
<ubuntu8600> Hey I got a question about persistence in breezy - will it save the snapshot as a single file without wiping out my whole thumb drive???
<khermans> trappist: not, "Works most efficiently at the cost of barrier to entry"
<tyler> _jason, so i need to DL again since i erased the original package, right?
<gnomefreak> there is a reset password command but i cant remember what it is
<_jason> tyler, you can search for eclipse.  However, to have access to all of the available packages in ubuntu you should enable the universe and mutliverse repos.  I will have ubotu send you a link.
<khermans> gnomefreak: passwd
<mwe> SteveW: it's your choice. from what I hear captive should be 100% safe though
<gnomefreak> khermans, for sudo user not user
<trappist> khermans: I think the difference is that gentoo forces you to learn it, while ubuntu (and most other distros) just provide the opportunity
<tyler> _jason, oh ive got uni and multi
<khermans> trappist: exactly
<germancito> and I cant run any programs that use sudo (like synaptic)
<khermans> trappist: thats a good way of looking at it
<gnomefreak> gentoo forses you to learn during install :(
<heatxsink> anyone?
<_jason> tyler, all you do in synaptic is find what you want then right click and select install and then apply.  And everything is done for you.
<SteveW> mwe, do they have a webpage i can check it out?
<khermans> trappist: and we know from watching that movie with Tom Hanks going down on the airplane on the island, that if you need to, you will :-)
<ompaul> germancito, that is not what I asked, did you explicitly set a root password, if you did not then I would reboot the box and (A) see if the problem goes away in which case you did not do damage (B) boot a second time if it is all screwed up and press escape while grub is booting and use the rescue kernel which will safely drop you on a command line as root - you can then undo the error
<mwe> SteveW: the partions you suggested sound fine. just remember that fat32 can't handle files larger than 4GB
<alilo1> robotgeek: done , this is the link : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5284
<Xamusk> germancito: did you try to logoff or reboot?
<tyler> _jason, i did a search for eclipse and like 10 things came up, which should i use?
<khermans> tyler: search for eclipse on wiki.ubuntu.com
<khermans> ther eis a howto
<germancito> yes I reboot Xamusk
<khermans> mwe: 2 GB
<trappist> khermans: I prefer to learn things as I find the time and the motivation rather than as a barrier to entry, but obviously that's not everybody
<mwe> khermans: what. I don't think so
<siorai> http://www.cafepress.com/buy/Ubuntu/-/pv_design_details/pg_1/id_7980426/opt_/fpt_/c_/hlv_t
<_jason> ubotu, tell tyler about eclipse
<khermans> mwe: i think the max size is 2 GB isnt it?
<mwe> no
<carbanm> can i get some help?
<mwe> 4GB
<germancito> let me reboot again and see what happens
<khermans> mwe: opr is thast ext3?
<khermans> mwe: opr is thast ext2?
<germancito> brb
<trappist> germancito: rebooting won't fix it
<_jason> tyler, according to that link, the package name is eclipse-jdt
<khermans> maybe it is ext2 that has the 2GB limit
<mwe> donno about ext2. ext3 should handle large files fine
<germancito> ok
<trappist> khermans: I don't think any modern linux filesystems have a 2gb limit
<germancito> trappist, whta should I do?
<ubuntu8600> Help me make this work please
<robotgeek> alilo1: hmm, weird. that pretty much sums up my knowledge
<carbanm> anyone here able to help me a bit? i want to know if its possible to install ubuntu from the live disk
<trappist> germancito: reboot into single user mode to fix /etc/hosts
<silent_scream> how can i open gconf from console??
<Xamusk> trappist: but loggin off may fix... hostnames and some other info sometimes are kept till logoff
<tyler> _jason, i hit install and its gonan install like 10 thing,s thats normal right?
<SteveW> mwe, good point: win 20 / ub 20 / ntfs 220 / fat 60
<_jason> tyler, yep
<carbanm> anyone?
<robotgeek> alilo1: sorry, but try asking around here again
<ubuntu8600> Hey I got a question about persistence in breezy - will it save the snapshot as a single file without wiping out my whole thumb drive???
<alilo1> robotgeek: is the driver I am looking for would be the right one...wouldn't be ipw2100 that I should be using
<trappist> Xamusk: with a busted /etc/hosts his localhost ain't coming back
<germancito> trappist, Im sorry, single user mode?
<robotgeek> alilo1: i'm all confused :(
<germancito> whay is that=
<carbanm> can i install from the live disk?
<alilo1> robotgeek: thank you som much for your help. you did  A LOT.
<Delvien> Anyone know how to find out where the icons are located for an applet? isnt it something like sudo grep?
<carbanm> if so can someone help me do it?
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with using evolution & exchange?
<trappist> germancito: 17:01 <SEJeff> trappist: Reboot the computer. At the grub prompt, hit e. Then put init=/bin/bash at the end. That will boot you into single user mode with a rootshell so you can fix /etc/hosts
<Xamusk> gotta go now, will ask my question again later
<robotgeek> alilo1: well just drop by here later again, i guess
<germancito> let me try
<germancito> brb
<alilo1> robotgeek: OK no worries
<silent_scream> how can i open gconf from console???
<mwe> SteveW: yeah. and if windows sucks all the 20GB windows space you could always use some of the large ntfs partition for additional software installation. I think I would personally choose not to make a fat partition, and make captive work, though
* carbanm needs help
<khermans> How can I reconfigure the exim4 package?  dpkg-reconfigure doesn't do anything
<_jason> silent_scream, gconf-editor
<SteveW> mwe, i'll try to get captive working, but failsafe
<mwe> SteveW: yeah your suggestion sound sane enough
<leagris> re
<jojoman02> i cannot wait till GAIM 2.0 with googletalk voice support (the developer is working with google to impliment it)
<jojoman02> google is trying to be as "open protocols" as possible
<SEJeff> jojoman02: The developer isn't working with google. He is working *at* google :)
<carbanm> ok, i have never used linux before, and i would like to install ubuntu, but  lost the installl cd and have the live cd here, can someone explain how this might be possible, if it is?
<jojoman02> sorry, correction... AT:D
<HrdwrBoB> carbanm: not possible currently, sorry
<mwe> SteveW: with 18GB for ubuntu and not using it for your large downloads, you wont run out of space
<recon0> does anyone know a good NES emulator in a debian p?ackage
<carbanm> so im basically fucked?
<_jason> carbanm, why don't you donwload the install cd?
<carbanm> i have 128k
<carbanm> how big is the install?
<SteveW> mwe, ok sweet thanks for helping me with this ! !
<trappist> carbanm: http://www.willmer.com/kb/2005/02/installing-ubuntu-hoary-from-livecd/
<tyler> _jason, i just installed eclipse through the manager. where could i find it now?
<mwe> SteveW: good luck
<_jason> tyler, I haven't installed eclipse myself, is it in the app menu?  Maybe under "Programming"?  (That is where my IDE's show up)
<recon0> where can i find a NES emulator?
<germancito> trappist, i can't do that
<dsas> recon0 i'm not sure if zsnes is packaged but it may be...
<_jason> carbanm, 600mb, how long would that take?
<ronald> hey
<germancito> I tried but atherea re a lot of options when i hit 'e' trappist
<recon0> dsas, isn't that a SNES emulator, not a NES emulator?
<LjL> recon0: "apt-cache search snes", and if you don't find any, then you need to add universe and/or multiverse
<carbanm> hmm, idk, i might as well do it, thx all
<dsas> recon0: iirc it does both...could be wrong though.
<tyler> _jason, yep! thats so cool!
<_jason> carbanm, probably a little over a day, just leave it overnight for a few nights
<LjL> recon0: apt-cache show nestra
<_jason> tyler, it's not only easier but also safer since you don't ahve to worry about what you are about to install having any viruses like you do when you download from the internet on windows
<tyler> _jason, ok, cool.
<Leonik> I am currently running windows but I have linux on another partition of this hard drive.  If I delete these partitions from within windows without uninstalling linux, will this completely mess up my boot?  I use GRUB right now.
<lsuactiafner> right i made a ubuntu install but the first time it booted it only worked in safe mode, i ran init 3 and it tried to do base-config and it bombed out
<lsuactiafner> how do i get base-config to run again?/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.tor.*]  by ChanServ
<mwe> Leonik: you can always boot the xp cd, press "r" and type fixmbr and fixboot and xp will boot again. that will get rid of grub too
<BrownMan> Hey, does anyone know how to change your splash screen?
<njan> I've installed totem-xine  and xine in ubuntu, and the video aspect ratio for anything played back in totem or xine appears to be squashed - anything 4:3 is being played back at widescreen ratio (a 970x754 video actually has a video window that if I screen shot it is about 970x550).. anyone any idea why?
<Hybridx0> hi anyone?
<navarone> Brownman>System/Preferences/SplashScreen should set you up
<njan> Totem is even reporting the video size correctly in 'properties', it's just squishing the video (and I've tried playing with the aspect options in the dropdown)
<doublea> Anyone now how to get dvd menus working? Preferably on mplayer.
<lsuactiafner> after changing grub options do i need to run anything like i wouldve for lilo after editing lilo.conf?
<BrownMan> i dont have SplashScreen
<Hybridx0> which boot loader do you reccomend i use, grub or lilo with windows xp, and do i need to pass any commands?
<Leonik> mwe so if i delete them right now its fine?  see i gave them too much space and im going to reinstall ubuntu in like 4 days or so... so it would just come up with GRUB and the only OS would be windows right?
<Hybridx0> which boot loader do you reccomend i use, grub or lilo with windows xp, and do i need to pass any commands?
<stpere> doublea, you need the dvdplay library
<Leonik> hyrbidx0 grub is very smooth
<JohnQPublic> Hey folks, I'm an ultra newbie with ubuntu.  I'm trying to install it into a triple boot system.  I'm getting GRUB error 17.  Anybody know of a fix?
<Hybridx0> do i need to configure any options for winxp booting?
<Leonik> are you in linux right now?
<BrownMan> Navarone, I do not have SplashScreen in the preferences
<now3d> gnomefreak: Hi
<JohnQPublic> No, I'm at school on my windoze laptop
<Hybridx0> will grub detect my winxp installation?
<mustard5> JohnQPublic, this link will explain what the error is http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<GNAM> auauauua
<mwe> Leonik: afaik it should, but if for some reason you cant boot xp afterwards, you can just do what I suggested to get it up again
<tyler> for some reason i keep getting errors when i try to install the mp3 codec.. any idea why?
<_jason> Hybridx0, it should
<Hybridx0> will grub detect my winxp installation?
<Hybridx0> cool
<_jason> Hybridx0, you don't need to repeat your questions
<navarone> Brownman> are you using Breezy?
<Hybridx0> sorry
<Hybridx0> i will try with grub
<JohnQPublic> Thanks Mustard!
<Hybridx0> thanx :)
<BrownMan> Navarone, I have no idea....I'll come back later gotta eat now.
<GNAM> let me explain topic
<_jason> Hybridx0, yw :D
<GNAM> i must wait firefox 1.5 in dapper repo
<GNAM> ... one week?
<ProtectYaNeck> where can I find instructions do create a dual boot installation (xp/ubuntu)?
<ProtectYaNeck> do = to
<Leonik> sweet
<Leonik> now i have another partition for my... "stuff"
<Leonik> awesome thanks man
<_jason> ubotu, tell ProtectYaNeck about dualboot
<JohnQPublic> #exit
<ProtectYaNeck> _jason, thank you
<JohnQPublic> oops
<_jason> ProtectYaNeck, yw
<aaarg> protectyanecK: check out this movie...explain it all
<aaarg> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=
<navarone> Protect> this url gives you a rundown...it's fora  laptop install but should let you get idea http://www.crhc.uiuc.edu/~mjmille2/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<aaarg> 12 mins....goes through whole thing
<ProtectYaNeck> aaarg, haha, I just watched that, but I wanted something I could print
<aaarg> heh, guess lots of people read digg
<ProtectYaNeck> I just visited it for the first time today
<maikeru> gonna go do homework...whee
<navarone> CaptainMorgan> wipe your boots...lol
<tyler> for some reason i keep getting errors when i try to install the mp3 codec.. any idea why?
<_jason> tyler, what are the errors
<mwe> tyler: what erros?
<tyler> mwe, E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<tyler> I have all repos installed.
<tyler> Any clue why?
<mwe> tyler: I don't know. I installed the w32codecs deb from the url suggested in !mp3, had no problems
<mwe> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<_jason> tyler, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tyler> !mp3
<tyler> _jason, whats pastebin?
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<tyler> oh ok hang on
<mwe> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<now3d> mozilla-mailnews fix!  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla/+bug/3250
<_jason> mwe, !w32codecs is what you are looking for I believe but he asked about gstreamer package
<tyler> gimme one second.  my FF is wayyyy slow for some reason in linux
<mwe> _jason: yeah that's it
<tyler> do you guys have any idea why my FF is so slow? random question sorry
<levander> There's some way to boot into single user mode from the grub menu, like there used to be with lilo?
<_jason> tyler, you can try disabling ipv6, that helped me.  Go to about:config and change network.dns.disableIPv6 to true
<mwe> I didn't encounter any complaints installing the package from that url though
<unistd> Where I found source repositories?
<KasperTech> Hi. I need help with the ipw2200. It's extremely urgent.
<_jason> ubotu, tell unistd about easysource
<tyler> _jason, sorry, how do i go to about:config?
<levander> tyler: in the firefox location box, just type it
<tyler> oh
<navarone> tyler> type "about:config" in firefox addressbar and scrool down to network.dns.disable.ipv6...right click it and toggle it to tru
<KasperTech> The ipw2200 keeps restarting and killing my internet, how do I fix it?
<tyler> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5285
<logical_mark> Hey where is php.ini found?
<_jason> tyler, you are missing multiverse, add multiverse to the end of lines 19 and 20
<Hybridx0> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=536897#post536897
<silent_scream> is there any command from console that lower/raises the volume?
<mustard5> KasperTech, have you read the wiki entry on wireless for that model?
<Xenguy> silent_scream: aumix
<Xenguy> silent_scream: (worth a try)
<navarone> silent scream> type aslamixer and enter...use arrow key sto move and raise or lower volumes
<KasperTech> mustard5: D'you have a link? I've tried the http://ipw2200.sf.net - but it failed :S
<tyler> k, ill do that.
<mustard5> KasperTech, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<tyler> _jason, doesn't seem like changing the value made anything faster.. any other ideas?
<tyler> _jason, my internet is very fast in windows
<navarone> tyler you have to restart ff
<mustard5> KasperTech, look for you card model in the list and see the notes
<silent_scream> Xenguy, nothing happened
<tyler> navarone, i did
<Steewen> can someone tell me how good computer i have to have to be able to install Ubuntu 5.10? im thinking about trying it on an old laptop
<Xenguy> silent_scream: it may not be installed (also what navarone said)
<KasperTech> mustard5: Thanks a million.
<mustard5> KasperTech, np..I hope it works for you :)
<_jason> tyler, ff1.07 was generally slow for me, ff1.5 is a lot faster but I would not recommend you install it yet.  You can try some other browsers like Epiphany and Galeon which are available in the repos.
<KasperTech> Me too. And merry Christmass to you mustard5.
<tyler> _jason, i have 1.5 :(
<silent_scream> navarone i don't mean that
<tyler> _jason, maybe il check them out
<tyler> _jason, ok, i added multiverse after universe on 19 and 20, saved the file, and ran the command in terminal again.  Same error
<tyler> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<Xenguy> silent_scream: what output do you get -> which aumix
<tyler> _jason, maybe restart?
<_jason> tyler, run: sudo apt-get update
<levander> After I've already booted, how do I switch into single-user mode?
<navarone> silent scream do you get any sound at all?
<silent_scream> i mean a simple command from console like "volume_up" for example, that raise the volume
<engintech> help
<navarone> silent scream I dunno
<Xenguy> silent_scream: dunno; aumix is as low-level (ncurses-based) as I've gone w/ sound
<engintech> can someone help with installing my new flat panel
<engintech> ?
<angel_> What command do I have to type in the terminal window to open Synaptic?
<Xenguy> angel_: that, lowercase ?
<engintech> i have hoary 5.4 and read ubuntu forums for this lcd but all fixes from wiki don't work
<navarone> angel> Synaptic is not a termianl program
<ProtectYaNeck> anyone know of direct connect hub software that I could run on ubuntu?
<Xenguy> navarone: yeah, but it can be invoked from the command-line
<angel_> Xenguy> how?
<os2mac> does any one know when firefox will be updated in the repositories?
<mwe> it wont
<navarone> angel...probably sudo Synaptic...?
<tyler> _jason, updating.
<tyler> _jason, success!
<Xenguy> angel_: open a terminal and type (no quotes) 'synaptic'
<engintech> default reconfig settings from xserver-xorg give me 640x480 only.  If I enter the Horiz & Vert ranges of my monitor, I get a "Cannot display this mode" error from the flat panel
<lampshade> Whats up #ubuntu?
<Xenguy> angel_: does that work?
<engintech> it is a dell 1905fp
<os2mac> mwe: why
<engintech> if I boot into kubuntu 5.10 i have no issue with resolution.
<tyler> _jason, its downloading codecs etc. thanks for all of your help guys
<_jason> tyler, np
<mwe> os2mac: because the ubuntu policy is to keep programs at the same releasy in every release.
<engintech> i tried copying xorg.conf from kubuntu into hoary, but it doesn't work.
<angel_> Xenguy> it works... it's sudo synaptic... thanks :)
<jojoman02> is there any way to skin gmplayer (if not, why not?)
<Xenguy> angel_: yw
<tyler> Does anyone know of any good java editors other than eclipse?
<mwe> os2mac: if you enable backports you'll new version of some desktop programs though
<engintech> please help!
<jojoman02> the scroll area and buttons and what not (not that gui)
<kjdis> Can I just change my sources.list to get the absolute latest pkgs?
<lampshade> tyler:  The built in netbeans one that comes with Java is pretty cool.  Also vim.
<os2mac> can you cut and paste them to me... I may have already done that.
<tyler> lampshade, whats vim?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> vim lol
<Xenguy> tyler: a powerful, but highly complex text editor
<stormzen> Anyone here happen to know Smoothwall?
<mwe> os2mac: anyway for firefox there is a great guide in the wiki
<The_Isle_of_Mark> vim is the best editor ever. I like it better than emacs. Yah, I said it
<mwe> !firefox15
<ubotu> it has been said that firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<lampshade> tyler:  You can make it do backflips for you once you get used to it
<tyler> Xenguy, more complex than Eclipse?
<Xenguy> The_Isle_of_Mark: I use it every day, on gnu/linux and other OS's too :-)
<lampshade> I use it on windows too-- the win version of VIM.  It is awesome++
<The_Isle_of_Mark> yep I use it exclusively...even when in an x window environ
<Xenguy> tyler: vi is the original Unix editor; Vim is vi on steroids.  To answer your Q, apples and oranges really
<Xenguy> lampshade: that's what I use at work
<lampshade> see everyone cool uses vim :)
<tyler> Xenguy, i see.
<tyler> Xenguy, is it possible to install JSDK + NetBeans through SPM?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> but tyler it is NOT an ide
<Xenguy> tyler: dunno (not really a Java guy)
<opnsrc> I downloaded the latest firefox version and for some reason I can't compile it under ubuntu
<opnsrc> I had Kanotix and Redhat linux once and I didn't have problems compiling stuff. For some reason, I can't compile anything under Ubuntu
<Stormx2> opnsrc: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LjL> opnsrc: i suppose you have build-essential installed?
<opnsrc> I installed all the compiler stuff from spm
<kjdis> Breezy doesn't have new enough pkgs for me, do I go to dapper?
<mwe> opnsrc: why would you bother compiling it yourself?
<opnsrc> how else am I supposed to use it?
<Stormx2> mwe: its not in the repos yet.
<Hobbsee> kjdis: not unless you want lots of breakage
<Stormx2> opnsrc: use what?
<mwe> but the binaries can be downloaded from mozilla.org
<Xenguy> hah, there is an entry for 'Vim' in Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vim_%28text_editor%29
<LjL> opnsrc: "apt-get build-dep firefox" should get you all the deps you need to compile it
<tyler> Anyone know if its possible to install the Java SDK with NetBeans through SPM?
<mwe> no reason to compile it yourself
<LjL> opnsrc: unless they've added some more deps in the new version
<kjdis> I need libstdc++ newer than 4.0.1, that's only thing I want
<opnsrc> firefox
<Stormx2> Xenguy: So?
<lampshade> http://channels.lockergnome.com/linux/archives/20051025_using_firefox_15_with_ubuntu_510_quick_howto.phtml also looks pretty good tutorial on firefox haven't tried it yet though
<Xenguy> Stormx2: yes
<opnsrc> it says
<opnsrc> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<opnsrc> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<boo> hey
<LjL> opnsrc: yes. that's "sudo apt-get build-dep firefox"
<boo> i just installed cvscedega, how do i open it
<opnsrc> sorry, I just used copy and paste
<opnsrc> I shoulda figure
<mwe> I still don't get why you would compile firefox when you can dl the binaries from mozilla.org, but that's just me ...
<Stormx2> opnsrc: Close synaptic
<opnsrc> 1.5 is no longer beta
<opnsrc> it is closed
<MickMcMack> mwe, there are no AMD64 binaries. :(
<Stormx2> opnsrc: or aptitude, or add applications, or update manager
<mwe> MickMcMack: I see
<opnsrc> all of that stuff is closed
<opnsrc> thanks
<LjL> Stormx2: no, he simply wasn't root
<Stormx2> LjL: ....damnit
<opnsrc> ok it's done
<opnsrc> now I should be able to compile firefox right?
<LjL> opnsrc: hope so
<engintech> anyone familiar with setting up a dell 1905fp on a preinstalled version of hoary!?
<opnsrc> thanks
<LjL> opnsrc: don't forget to use checkinstall
<Hobbsee> opnsrc: er, why do you want to compile it?
<opnsrc> Ok, how do I get it to work otherwise
<mwe> MickMcMack: and the 32bit version would be slow on amd64, i take it? you can run 32bit binaries on that can't you?
<opnsrc> I want the newest version of firefox
<LjL> opnsrc: ubotu has sent you a link
<Hybridx0> is there any reason why i would not want to install grub into the MBR?
<BrownMan> Hi, I'm trying to put a splash screen but I do not have the wizard in System/Preferences/SplashScreen
<Hobbsee> the binaries on mozilla site are close to it, i think
<opnsrc> the wikipeida site has 1.0.7
<opnsrc> I want 1.5
<MickMcMack> mwe, I just tried, and it wont run. Although, it should. :s
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> somebody said firefox1.5 was unspported in breezy but if you would like to install (at your own risk) Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<opnsrc> I clicked the link, it's 1.0.7
<mwe> MickMcMack: aw
<opnsrc> !firefox1.5
<Hobbsee> opnsrc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Hybridx0> is there any reason why i would not want to install grub into the MBR?
<LjL> opnsrc: no, it's not...
<Homer> people are lost without an APT package
<Homer> sheesh
<navarone> HYbridx0> I didn't and installed on floppy...but I had bad experience with mandrake (3 versions)
<opnsrc> hold up
<Xenguy> Hybridx0: don't if you are dual-booting
<boo> i just installed cvscedega, how do i open it
<LjL> opnsrc: and, by the way, that's not the wikipedia site ;)
<Hybridx0> im tri-booting
<Stormx2> boo: 'cedega' ?
<opnsrc> oh sorry
<Stormx2> Hybridx0: Me too.
<YouCeyE> any apt package for ff 1.5?
<opnsrc> someone sent me a link via msg
<boo> yes, but the free version
<Xenguy> Hybridx0: otherwise I believe MBR is the best place
<boo> cvs cedega
<opnsrc> to a wikipedia site about firefox
<lampshade> Hybridx0:  tribooting right on
<Stormx2> YouCeyE: No
<BrownMan> I'm trying to put a splash screen but I do not have the wizard in System/Preferences/SplashScreen
<Stormx2> YouCeyE: /topic
<Hobbsee> !tell YouCeyE about firefox1.5
<Hybridx0> lol :)
<lampshade> put the firefox info in the topic
<LjL> opnsrc: that was an Ubuntu Wiki site, not a Wikipedia site -- at least, the one ubotu sent you
<Hobbsee> Hybridx0: mine's a tripple boot too, GRUB is on the MBR, no problem
<Homer> how do I install programs without an APT package???!!
<Hybridx0> xenguy so the mbr is a good place for tri-booting?
<Homer> :o
<YouCeyE> k thanks
<LjL> Homer: it depends
<qu1dam> Hello, can somebody help me set up wine? I am having trouble.
<LjL> qu1dam: what with?
<mwe> Homer: yeah noone seems to be able to install anything that they can't get through synaptic these days :)
<Stormx2> mwe: incorrect
<Xenguy> Hybridx0: I think that is the opposite of what I said previously...
<Stormx2> mwe: Very very incorrect.
<BrownMan> Can someone help me put a splashscreen?  I'm trying to put a splash screen but I do not have the wizard in System/Preferences/SplashScreen
<Hybridx0> Xenguy: i didnt understand ur answer
<Stormx2> mwe: Of course you can compile in ubuntu. It would be a terrible OS if you couldn't.
<Hybridx0> Xenguy: what would u reccomend i do then?
<boo> anyone? how do i open cvs cedega =/
<LjL> Stormx2, mwe: and i think it's actually made easier than in many other distributions
<Xenguy> Hybridx0: I'm not an expert with GRUB, all I recall is that if you are dual (or more) booting with other OS's, then I don't think you want GRUB/Lilo on the MBR...
<Homer> storm: you can but who wants the inconvience
<Stormx2> boo: 'cedega'
<jbloudg20> does anyone knwo if I am able to use some sort of toolbar plug in which will allow me to have my currently playing song displayed on my lower toolbar?
<Hobbsee> boo: try in #cedega
<boo> k
<mwe> Stormx2: you got me wrong. I mean nobody seems to know howto install anything that isn't in synaptic these days
<Xenguy> Hybridx0: you should seek other opinions on this :-)
<Stormx2> Homer: No-one. hense why there are 17,000 packages in the repos.
<Stormx2> mwe: Oh, right ;-)
<Xenguy> Hybridx0: I just wanted to warn you what *not* to do
<Hybridx0> Xenguy: thanks, i will/ and i have heard a few objections to dual booting with mbr
<hawke_> has the behavior of lsb_release changed intentionally?
<Xenguy> Hybridx0: google is your friend (in this case a good dose of patience helps too, to find the correct instructions)
<navarone> People having to compile every bit of software for linux would be like expecting anyone to build their own cars or anything else. Soem people can do it...but not everyone has the skill, patience or time. I haev installed some .debs manually, but , so far, compiling still eludes me...<2 cents>
<opnsrc> thanks
<Stormx2> navarone: To be fair, a lot of distros do work off compiling
<Hybridx0> Xenguy: yes, and i am in no hurry so i will consider every possible way
<Stormx2> navarone: And most of the time you only need to run 3 commands to compile.
<Hybridx0> Xenguy: thanks anyway :)
<Red-Sox> how do you select everything in nano?
<navarone> Stormx> no doubt...but the average user is not looking for that level of immersion
<Xenguy> Hybridx0: np
<Stormx2> navarone: Thats why apt is so handy ;-)
<mwe> navarone: compiling is usually like ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall, done
<jbloudg20> i'd like for the info to be displayed here: http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot11ec.jpg
<Stormx2> And why ubuntu is so popular.
<pygrammer> e
<Leonik> ok:  I am looking for a linux distro that i can install onto a server.  I am only using terminal, and I want to be able to choose what apps get installed on it.  If I can't do that, I want a distro that doens't install anything and I can install the things I need.  What's the best distro for this?  unbiased please
<navarone> Stormx> exactamundo...<staightens leather jacket>
<pygrammer> is there any reason why I'd get dpkg errors when apt-get install'ing asterisk?
<Xenguy> Leonik: I'd use Debian
<pygrammer> supposedly the "homedir already exists"
<pygrammer> but i hadn't created one other than my own
<pygrammer> so I don't understand that error
<Stormx2> Leonik: There is a server install of ubuntu.
<Leonik> what about one that i odnt have to worry about updating each thing individually
<Leonik> i was going to just use ubuntu
<navarone> Leonik> whe  installing ubuntu you can specify "server" for server install
<Leonik> but i hate the user and group thing thats such a hassle
<Xenguy> Leonik: Ubu (server install) is probably quite fine too
<pygrammer> Setting up asterisk (1.0.9.dfsg-1) ...
<pygrammer> adduser: Warning: The home dir you specified already exists.
<Stormx2> Leonik: Same in windows and linux.
<pygrammer> Home directory `/var/lib/asterisk' already exists.
<pygrammer> adduser: No more than two names.
<YouCeyE> /usr/local/firefox/firefox-bin
<YouCeyE> /usr/local/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pygrammer> so, /var/lib/asterisk already exists, but why?
<Stormx2> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Leonik> besides ubuntu what would be a good option?  bsd? red hat?
<Stormx2> Leonik: lots of servers run off red hat
<Xenguy> Leonik: god no
<pygrammer> i don't think i'd installed asterisk before...and if i had, it wouldn't be to /var/lib/asterisk
<gpled> any word on when a new firefox for ubuntu is coming out?
<Stormx2> gpled: When it turns up in dapper
<mwe> the user and group "thing" is really one if the things that makes *nix safe
<pygrammer> but .... Errors were encountered while processing:
<pygrammer>  asterisk
<YouCeyE> libmozjs.so .. where can i get it
<Xenguy> Leonik: IMNSHO Ubu (server only) or better, Debian (stable tree)
<pygrammer> can anyone help? supposedly it installed
<pygrammer> but the error doesn't make me feel very good
<Quest-Master> IMNSHO?
<pygrammer> in my not so humble opinion :)
<Stormx2> pygrammer: Open synaptic and see if its broken
<Xenguy> Quest-Master: in my not so humble opinion ;-)
<Stormx2> I'm off to bed
<Leonik>  but you cant specifiy everything for ubuntu... the thing is it installs SSH and Samba and all that stuff and i donno how to configure it
<Stormx2> Night all!!
<Leonik> and the ftp client
<pygrammer> Stormx2: can't
<Quest-Master> Xenguy: Ah :)
<pygrammer> i'm not running X on the server ;)
<Leonik> i want to be able to install it and configure it to what i want
<Stormx2> pygrammer: Aptitude then
<Stormx2> Bye!
<Xenguy> Leonik: server install should be minimal
<pygrammer> meh
<pygrammer> I don't know how to use aptitude
<navarone> mwe> i know what the commands are...and I have installed the build essentials and the like but still get no satisfaction...but I am not eager for bleeding edge or complete system customization. I just like being away from the MS trough of slops...<s>
<Xenguy> Leonik: you have to explicitly choose the 'server install' when first installing (haven't done this myself, only heard of it)
<pygrammer> Stormx2: doesn't say it's broken...
<Xenguy> pygrammer: there's a wiki page IIRC
<pygrammer> Xenguy: for what?
<Red-Sox> how do you copy everything in nano?
<Xenguy> pygrammer: aptitude
<angel_> Can someone suggest a very light image viewer?
<Leonik> kkk thanks
<mwe> angel_: display from imagemagick
<gpled> Red-Sox: is nano like vim?
<pygrammer> Xenguy: well, I sorta figured it out -- but it doesn't say anything about it being broken
<pygrammer> so I assume it's not
<Red-Sox> gpled: dunno
<Rawplayer> RE
<pygrammer> Xenguy: but the error didn't make me feel very good -- why would it error if it worked?
<Xenguy> gpled: nano is simple; vim is complex
<angel_> mwe: is it avaiable in the repos?
<pygrammer> Xenguy: it seems to work, but i don't know if it's set up right
<mwe> angel_: yeah
<Xenguy> pygrammer: what error?
<angel_> mwe: Thanks I'll try it :)
<mwe> angel_: apt-get install imagemagick (it is spelled like that yes) :)
<pygrammer> Xenguy: I pasted it above
<Xenguy> ahh
<pygrammer> Home directory `/var/lib/asterisk' already exists.
<pygrammer> then...
<Xenguy> pygrammer: sorry, supper calls :-)
<pygrammer> damn
<pygrammer> thought i was gonna get some help :P
<Chris_in_the_uk> hey, can anyone give me a hand sorting my telnet out? - i'm trying to telnet to myself on a "server" installation of ubuntu 5.10 and i can't seem to get it to work
<gpled> hmm, looks like nano is pico which is wordstart :)
<navarone> wow...deafult Firefox is a emory hog isn't it...it's at like 122mb now with one site open...ouch
<iustin> i am new to linux, i handled mostly but i want to know where do i find ubuntu gnome themes and a program similar with dc++ for file sharing
<jbloudg20> nobody knows how to display othe song information in my toolbar?
<mwe> navarone: yeah it's using alot of memory
<pygrammer> navarone: yep - that's why I have 2gb :)
<navarone> pygramer> only 256 here...<s>
<mwe> pygrammer: so you can run firefox? :)
<pygrammer> eek
<pygrammer> mwe: yeah! :P
<pygrammer> it's a Firefox-only computer
<pygrammer> I have one for every use
<matrix-ubuntu-cs> can i remove iptables and install ipchains?
<mwe> rofl
<pygrammer> I have one for running Apache w/ PHP
<pygrammer> one for Apache w/ Python
<pygrammer> w/ Perl, etc.
<pygrammer> for Opera, for XMMS, etc
<mwe> lol
<gpled> if i apt-get, does that mess up synaptic?
<navarone> shesh
<pygrammer> i could do some serious clustering :)
<mwe> yeah :)
<dribble> pygrammer: setting up lam-mpi isn't bad
<pygrammer> haha
<Chris_in_the_uk> can anyone help with telnet?
<pygrammer> dribble: I wish :(
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: what do you need to know?
<DShepherd> hey
<mwe> Chris_in_the_uk: make sure you have a telnet server running and that you don't have a firewall blocking the port
<Chris_in_the_uk> gpled: i'm new to linux and trying to follow an online guide (http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p4) and i've got to the bottom of the page.  It tells me to telnet to myself to check i've set up ssh correctly etc and the last line i get is "Escape character is ^] "
<Chris_in_the_uk> mwe: i'm telnetting to localhost
<doublea> Ok. I can hear and see the dvd menus now, but there's no functionality. What do I need to get the navigating to work as well?
<mwe> yeah, and the error you get is what?, Chris_in_the_uk
<matrix-ubuntu-cs>  i installed ipchains sudo apt-get install ipchains how do i remove iptables
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: i would telnet 127.0.0.1
<angel_> is it possible to install GoogleEarth in Ubuntu?
<mwe> matrix-ubuntu-cs: running a 2.2 kernel?
<Chris_in_the_uk> how do i quit the telnet client?
<MickMcMack> ^] 
<Chris_in_the_uk> i just did that
<Chris_in_the_uk> no response
<MickMcMack> Control + ] 
<gpled> try quit and exit too
<ardchoille> I plugged an iriver mp3 player into my box, what do I need to look for to be able to know where to drag and drop my mp3 files?
<navarone> doublea> have you installed the dvdcss package?
<Chris_in_the_uk> awesome
<gpled> ^ = control
<Chris_in_the_uk> ok
<Chris_in_the_uk> i managed to quit :)
<Chris_in_the_uk> i've reconnected using the loopback IP
<matrix-ubuntu-cs>  i installed ipchains sudo apt-get install ipchains how do i remove iptables
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu-cs: perhaps "apt-get remove iptables"?
<matrix-ubuntu-cs> and make ipchains get to work
<transgress> is there a way to set firefox 1.5 that is untar'd to my home directory as the default browser?
<doublea> Yes I have.
<Chris_in_the_uk> the tutorial tells me to type "ehlo localhost" but the server responds "invalid command"
<transgress> flock has a check if it's the default browser option, and it works... but the ff 1.5 doesn't...
<lampshade> isn't iptables like a new ipchains?  or something aren't they based off of eachother? or something
<gpled> matrix-ubuntu-cs: you should be using iptables
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu-cs: anyway, i'm not sure what you're at, but i think ipchains is *deprecated* in favor of iptables..
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: you testing mail server?
<transgress> isn't there a new replacement for iptables in the linux kernel now?
<Chris_in_the_uk> gpled: yes
<lampshade> isn't it helo localhost?
<Chris_in_the_uk> possibly
<mwe> matrix-ubuntu-cs: ipchains wont work with any newer kernels
<gpled> lampshade: it can be
<lampshade> for like direct telneting into mail?
<lampshade> can it be both?
<lampshade> not that I'm doing anything with mail servers right now just curious.
<Chris_in_the_uk> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p4 - take a look just slightly more than half way down
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: try ehlo test.com
<Chris_in_the_uk> ok
<Chris_in_the_uk> gpled: should i be typing this at the blank prompt or the telnet> prompt?
<LjL> HELO? at the "blank prompt", i.e. inside the telnet session
<Nuclear-BR> hello guys, I need to dl RAR, not unrar neither rar-free, in which repository i could find it?anybody know?
<Chris_in_the_uk> ok
<LjL> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<Chris_in_the_uk> that's what i've been doing, and getting no response
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: telnet 127.0.0.1 25  most of the time.  25 is to hit your mail server
<Chris_in_the_uk> ok
<Chris_in_the_uk> well i'm telnetting to port 25
<gpled> did it say anything on the screen?
<delltony> hi i'm trying to play deuce bigalow (dvd) on my laptop and for some reason it will not play in kaffiene i have libdvdcss2 installed anything else i should check to see if its missing?
<Chris_in_the_uk> i'm expecting something like "220 sever.example.com ESMTP Postfix (Debain/GNU)" when i connect, but i don't get any message like that
<Chris_in_the_uk> when i type a command, i get no response, just a new line
<transgress> anyone... how do you change the default browser?
<Ep|phany> does anyone know a good ftp viewer?
<transgress> Ep|phany: gftp
<navarone> epipahny...gftp
<Ep|phany> thnx
<redguy> ftp *viewer* ?
<transgress> redguy: i'm assuming he means client.
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: are you using postfix?
<Chris_in_the_uk> yes
<Chris_in_the_uk> and it is running
<mwe> navarone: you mentioned your firefox used about 128mb of ram with one page open?
<Chris_in_the_uk> i just tried starting it again and got a fail because it was already running
<lampshade> I also second gftp
<snorks> Ep|phany: ncftp... no problem, thank me later
<LjL> mwe: that's similar to what mine's using -- that's VM size
<gpled> and you typed: telnet 127.0.0.1 25 ?
<Chris_in_the_uk> yes
<navarone> mwe...yeah it was at 122mb..i had browsed maybe one or two pages and was idling on one page(tab) open
<mwe> LjL: mine seems to be using only about 30MB
<Ep|phany> heh ill try it out snorks
<Nuclear-BR> problem is, i dont have the multiverse repository, how do I add it?
<snorks> to set disk quotas in smb, do i have to use LDAP for that?
<LjL> mwe: mine's *resident* size is about 30MB
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: do you know how to stop postfix?
<Chris_in_the_uk> something like /etc/init.d/postfix stop?
<Chris_in_the_uk> yes :)
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: that looks correct
<mwe> LjL: please explain what that means, if you don't mind
<Chris_in_the_uk> it's stopped
<opnsrc> Is there a deltree equivalent in ubuntu
<gpled> ok, now start it
<snorks> opnsrc: -r
<DShepherd> Nuclear-BR: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#addinguniverse <-- try that
<delltony> can someone help me please ?
<opnsrc> I tried installing the new firefox version using those instructions (copy and paste), no luck
<opnsrc> Now I want to remove /opt/firefox
<navarone> mwe> are you using 1.5?
<LjL> mwe: just type "ps aux", there's a "VSZ" column and a RSS" column
<snorks> opnsrc: aka rm -r (which stands for recursive) whatuwanttoremove
<DShepherd> delltony: it depends
<opnsrc> thanks
<snorks> np. take care with it
<mwe> LjL: yes what the vm?
<Hobbsee> opnsrc: on that wiki page, it also tells you how to remove firefox 1.5
<Chris_in_the_uk> ok, gpled, restarted it
<delltony> depends?
<Nuclear-BR> DShepherd, thanks
<LjL> mwe: the vm size is the amount of total memory, including swapped memory. resident size is only physical memory. that's my understanding of it at least
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: now try telnet 127.0.0.1 25
<levander> Somebody can tell me how to get into single user mode after I've already booted ubuntu?
<DShepherd> delltony: yes, But you only know if you ask :)
<opnsrc> Well it didn't even install
<DShepherd> Nuclear-BR: np
<Chris_in_the_uk> gpled: tried, same response
<matrix-ubuntu-cs> this is a file for redhat but when can i get it for ubuntu lokkit-0.50-21.8.0.src.rpm
<delltony> i did ask ;) but ill ask again :)
<snorks> levander: single user mode?
<opnsrc> I have no idea what it did, gave me an error and said need some help
<boo> whats the command for unzipping .tar files?
<delltony> hi i'm trying to play deuce bigalow (dvd) on my laptop and for some reason it will not play in kaffiene i have libdvdcss2 installed anything else i should check to see if its missing?
<opnsrc> or you need help
<opnsrc> is what it told me
<mwe> LjL: I see
<iustin> what`s the equivalent for dc++ (direct connect)? plz
<levander> snorks: e.g., the inittab run levels
<snorks> opnsrc: ?
<navarone> delltony> ahve you tried mplayer?
<boo> iustin they have dc++
<levander> snorks: there's a command to switch run levels, don't remember it
<opnsrc> i forgot the exact words but it said something like that
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: type helo test
<delltony> let me try it
<boo> does anyone know the command for unzipping .tar files
<snorks> levander: hm. isnt that
<snorks> levander: give me a sec
<Chris_in_the_uk> no response
<LjL> boo: "tar -x -f filename.tar"
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: thats not good
<YouCeyE> hi.. how can i install debian from ubutu using debootstrap
<LjL> boo: and anyway, you'll probably want to *untar* tar files ;)
<Chris_in_the_uk> gpled: b*gger :(
<opnsrc> I figure I'll try to stick in a knoppix CD, compile it with that (on my Ubuntu HD), boot Ubuntu and run it
<DShepherd> boo: 'man tar' for more info
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: do you know where your postfix log is?
<opnsrc> Kanotix *
<Chris_in_the_uk> gpled: give me 2 minutes
<gpled> think it is /var/log/maillog
<gpled> brb
<opnsrc> I never had problems compiling stuff under Kanotix
<caravena_> boo: "tar -xf filename.tar"
<delltony> nope not playing
<mwe> LjL: that's funny, cause "free" reports zero swap used, though ps aux reports 89MB for FF, vm and about 30MB rss
<LjL> levander: i think "telinit" is what you want
<snorks> levander:
<opnsrc> anywho, thanks
<snorks> levander: i think runlevel?
<LjL> mwe: then i suppose my understanding of it is wrong. but, now that i think of it, VM size probably also includes shared libraries
<snorks> levander: or telinit
<Chris_in_the_uk> gpled: where is it likely to be? postfix was installed using default setup
<levander> snorks: 'man runlevel' says runlevel just reports the run level
<winston> how to install xine or mplayer on breezy?
<LjL> levander: telinit
* DShepherd goes to get  food
<caravena_> ?
<_jason> ubotu, tell winston about mplayer
<LjL> levander: http://docs.pld-linux.org/runlevels.html
<levander> i think it's like LjL said, telinit, thanks snork and LjL
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: /var/log/maillog
<navarone> Chris he suggested /var/log/maillog
<Chris_in_the_uk> cheers guys
<snorks> levander: i did this at school not long ago :/ i mean it was runlevel
<navarone> Chris...tip tip and all that rot...<lol>
<gpled> navarone: lol
<Murrlin> how would I go about setting 'open with'/mime types?
<czr> hello all. just installed ubuntu 5.10 and noticed that the partitioning tool displays misleading info
<mwe> LjL: yeah im a bit confused now though since ps -eo size,cmd|grep firefox reports 55MB :) that's three different reportings. heh
<Murrlin> i.e. I'd like totem-xine to be called when clicking on avi files
<Chris_in_the_uk> gpled: found it, /var/log/mail.log
<LjL> mwe: that's why i stopped trying to find out how much memory my processes ate long ago
<czr> it said that ubuntu does not current support booting if either / or /boot is on LVM. I put / on LVM and it boots just fine. /boot is a regular partition (for GRUB)
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: does it look like postfix started ok?
<mwe> LjL: heh, yeah
<Chris_in_the_uk> gpled: no :P
<silent_scream> how can i copy a file from linux to windows?
<LjL> silent_scream: you mean different computers, or the same computer?
<gpled> Silencer: scp
<snorks> silent_scream: mount either partition in either OS
<winston> _jason E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586
<Chris_in_the_uk> gpled: there's about 8 and a half pages of errors and the machine's only been running half a day!
<navarone> mwe> I've heard people say that linux uses all avaialble physical memory before swap is that correct?
<_jason> winston, have you enabled mutliverse and universe?
<czr> navarone, not true with 2.6
<silent_scream> LjL the same
<mwe> navarone: afaik, yes
<gpled> silent_scream: woops wrong way. ftp
<navarone> ok
<winston> _jason no, how?
<LjL> silent_scream: is your windows filesystem fa32 or ntfs?
<czr> it might start swapping before if it decides that there are old pages that can be swapped and there is pressure for more cache memory
<silent_scream> no there is a program
<snorks> silent_scream: ifs something lets you mount linux partitions. But you can't write to it
<_jason> winston, it's the second step in that guide
<silent_scream> LjL ntfs
<czr> navarone, but it is rare.
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk: you ever use pastbin?
<steigweis> does anybody use photoshop and dreamweaver under linux? and how?
<mwe> navarone: "free" will show if any swap is used. mine reports zero swap used
<Chris_in_the_uk> gpled: no, sorry
<gpled> Chris_in_the_uk:  hold
<snorks> steigweis: try vmware for linux
<LjL> silent_scream: then you shouldn't copy from linux to windows, as ntfs should only be mounted read-only in linux. write support is rather dangerous currently
<snorks> steigweis: vmware.com
<steigweis> snorks: thanks? have you tried that?
<czr> steigweis, you'll end up running a full windows under linux with vmware
<LjL> silent_scream: you could create a small fat32 partition to exchange data. or, you could use a windows utility to take files from your ext2 (linux) filesystem
<snorks> silent_scream: boot into windows, mount your linux partition with following app: <will find it for you in a sec> then copy files
<silent_scream> LjL no. imean when i am in windows to get the file from linux. there is a program doing that
<snorks> steigweis: no, but i plan to in the xmas vacations
<Chris_in_the_uk> gpled: could it not be working due to relatively low ram?
<steigweis> czr: with an up-to-date sytem. is that fast enough?
<navarone> silent scream> you can make a shared aprtiton in fat32 to move files between os's...but it required a little planning before install...or careful partitioning after the fact
<czr> steigweis, I've been using vmware for many years now
<czr> steigweis, it's fast enough for my needs ;-)
<steigweis> czr: so you have linux and windows the same time
<_jason> Silencer, explore2fs
<silent_scream> yes
<LjL> silent_scream: google for "ext2 windows". you'll find more than one option
<czr> steigweis, no. I run other stuff under vmware. I don't use windows
<silent_scream> thanx _jason
<czr> but I've run windows under vmware at other locations
<coz> hello all
<_jason> silent_scream, np
<czr> steigweis, runs better in vmware than on hardware (windows that is)
<coz> has anyone used the defrag utility from synaptic?
<snorks> silent_scream: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<steigweis> czr: aha, you dont have to run windows under vmware to rum ps..
<czr> steigweis, you have to. I don't have to since I don't use ps :-)
<steigweis> crazy shit
<snorks> steigweis: i merely gave you an option :P I have no idea if there's a native version for linux of those apps
<steigweis> ok, i will have a look...
<snorks> steigweis: or lets use the word ported
<winston> _jason thanx
<LjL> coz: no, and i'm not sure it's really recommended using... especially on an ext3 filesystem. i'm not sure, but do search for further information before you try to use it
<czr> steigweis, vmware workstation is the version suitable for you
<_jason> winston, yw
<czr> steigweis, the other ones are meant for server use
<czr> steigweis, they are also much more expensive than workstation. you can get 30 day eval for all of them though
<coz> I would like to but so far I have found three defrag utilities for linux each are more complicated to use than i w ould like or am used to
<steigweis> ok, thanks.. so there is no disadvantage left on linux
<coz> i was hoping someone here does some testing of some of the apps to be sure they are ok
<czr> steigweis, technically you'll still be running windows though, just trough vmware ;-)
<pinkisntwell> when are we gonna get firefox 1.5.0 on the repositories?
<coz> I do some testing but this one has me stumped
<snorks> which is best
<LjL> pinkisntwell: why, who said we are going to? ;)
<_jason> ubotu, tell pinkisntwell about ffbackport
<transgress> they have to put ff into whatever the next version of ubuntu is before they backport it i believe
<transgress> dapper
<Siph0n> whats a good ftp program to use? im tryin to use gftp, but everytime i download or upload it closes the program...
<transgress> Siph0n: wtf did you do to it?
<FooWater> Can anyone point me to instructions on getting Ubuntu Linux to work with a wireless network card connecting to an Apple Airport Express using WPA?
<MickMcMack> Siph0n, try konqueror. :)
<snorks> hows running a DC with AD in wmware on a linux comp using smb with ldap to simulate AD?
<Chris_in_the_uk> anyone got any idea how to install a TEXT ONLY browser on ubuntu 5.10 installed as a server?
<czr> does anyknow know whether ubuntu will have enterprise hardware drivers at any point? or is cheaper hardware the target for ubuntu?
<navarone> Chris>apt-get install lynx
<Hobbsee> Chris_in_the_uk: use elinks or lynx
<czr> snorks, what would you run DC and also simulate it at the same time?
<snorks> To see what happens
<snorks> czr:
<czr> snorks, vmware runs any OS on a virtual machine
<Chris_in_the_uk> cheers navarone and hobbsee
<snorks> czr: Yes. I would like to see it
<czr> snorks, please rephrase what you want to run then. it doesn't make much sense to me :-)
<steigweis> pinkisntwell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion   try that to install the latest ff! it is very easy and ff 1.5 is 1000 times faster than the implemented crapfox on ubuntu
<snorks> czr: Its not supposed to make sense
<czr> snorks, touche :-)
<snorks> czr: I would also like to activate dhcp on same netid juts for fun
<pinkisntwell> ok will do, thanks
<czr> snorks, go and download vmware workstation and get the 30 day eval license from vmware.com
<LjL> Chris_in_the_uk: well, yet another suggestion as for text browsers: links2 (it's also got a graphics mode)
<opnsrc> Ok I figured out what's wrong
<czr> snorks, and have your windows install CDs handy
<snorks> opnsrc: What is wrong, sir?
<snorks> czr: hehe yep :)
<opnsrc> When I run Kanotix (or other distributions of linux) and I extract firefox from firefox-1.5.tar.gz to the firefox directory
<opnsrc> there is a file called firefox
<czr> snorks, if you ever end up building large enterprise virtual server systems, stick with vmware ;-)
<snorks> czr: We made (the teacher) a legit win server 2k03 vmware image today. Sucks we can't take it home
<opnsrc> Now normally I can double click that file and it runs perfectly
<pinkisntwell> and people, i get some problems with my sound in ubuntu. with most programs (media players) it works, but with games it mostly doesn't (xmame, zsnes, quake3)
<czr> snorks, just use the "real" version (ESX)
<oblib> has anyone used a parallel port scanner with Ubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu, tell opnsrc about enter
<opnsrc> But under Ubuntu it asks me if I want to run it, display or run in terminal
<snorks> czr: I have not heard of that.
<czr> snorks, well, as I said, I don't need windows for anything, so I don't really feel the pain
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How can I do a multiple cd install on WINE?
<opnsrc> No matter what I click it doesn't run
<opnsrc> sorry
<SpAwN> hello i installed ubuntu yesterday....everything works except the sound....ive read alot of threads on ubuntu forums and still havent had any luck.....ive tried so manythings but nothing works...only kinda sound is the beep that my computer makes...nothing in the speakers...ive messed with the also and oss but neither do anything....i also read that  Installing polypaudio and replacing esound as your sound server also seems to work..
<SpAwN> but when i use synaptic it says there is no packaged called polypaudio..i also know that my sound card is working as i have sound if i boot to windoze. has anyone else had this prob and found a solution?
<czr> snorks, spend some 500k$ on storage (SAN), spend some 200k$ on blade server, spend some 100k$ on vmware, then you have ha/failover-whatever
<czr> blade servers even
<snorks> czr: If I was a gamer or a musician I'd like windows. But I  quit gaming, and I don't have any electric guitars laying around, so :p
<opnsrc> so how do I make it run?
<czr> snorks, I use xbox for gaming ;-)
<DShepherd> pinkisntwell: you can manually iinstall it if you cant wait for dapper
<_jason> opnsrc, you followed everything in the wiki guide correct?
<czr> snorks, and music-wise I feel your pain. I've still to find good software that will work for my needs
<snorks> czr: I use my CCNA book for gaming currently... working on my bachelor in network adm and security
<opnsrc> it gave me an error
<_jason> opnsrc, what error?
<opnsrc> the thing is I don't want to go through all this every time I want to run an application
<czr> snorks, what kind of net adm?
<snorks> czr: im still in my first year
<DShepherd> pinkisntwell: nm
<opnsrc> I want it to work Just like it works with Kanotix and other distributions of linux
<opnsrc> I double click the application, it runs
<opnsrc> is how I want it to work. How do I fix that?
<snorks> czr: im not sure what you mean by that question... whatever the job I apply for requires?
<bimberi> SpAwN: polypaudio is in the universe repository
<pinkisntwell> ok about ff, my problem now is the sound
<czr> snorks, np :-). ah, I thought you were working on some network management software ;-)
<bimberi> ubotu tell SpAwN about repositories
<_jason> opnsrc, oh you are just asking about that functionality in nautilus, let me see if I can find that option
<SpAwN> bimberi, this is my 1st time using a linux with apt-get
<snorks> czr: No :) I'm doing bachelor of network management and security, and I plan to top it off with a masters
<czr> snorks, because that's my hobby nowadays, that's why I asked
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Why not use ALSA? Its fairly easy to compile.
<SpAwN> ahh k
<SpAwN> Biscuitian_Warhe, umm well i have that selected and it doesnt give me sound
<snorks> czr: Ah, that is interesting. Got any url or something so I can look at it some time?
<bimberi> SpAwN:  also there's a couple of wiki pages about soudn issues ...
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: What verison of Ubuntu?
<SpAwN> my puter seems to see my card
<czr> snorks, build a L2-transparent NAT:ting firewall with custom linux distro, that will teach you a lot ;-)
<bimberi> ubotu tell SpAwN about sound
<_jason> opnsrc, in nautilus, edit _> preferences -> behavior.  Under "Executable Text Files" change that to run when clicked
<SpAwN> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.10 - breezy Kernel: 2.6.12-9-686, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.4
<snorks> czr: heh, i still need to master cisco wildcars (!#%@!#@)
<czr> snorks, nothing complete/worth showing yet. as I said, it's a hobby. not sure whether I will open source it.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Did you run alsaconf?
<snorks> czr: wildcards
<SpAwN> yes
<opnsrc> no, the thing is it asks me what I want to do with it and one option is run. Even when I click run it does nothing
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: What kind of card is it?
<matrix-ubuntu-cs> unknown host hote.com
<matrix-ubuntu-cs> matrix@ubuntu:~$ ping www.hote.com
<matrix-ubuntu-cs> PING home.plugnet.com (194.206.113.7) 56(84) bytes of data.
<SpAwN> and i made sure it was unmuted and turnd up
<czr> snorks, IOS is ok once you get used to it :-) just need practice with real environments
<SpAwN> umm
<oblib> has anyone used a parallel port scanner with Ubuntu? Anyone know about xsane in general? I need a backport and don't know how to install it
<opnsrc> will this fix that?
<SpAwN> 0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<SpAwN> it came with my dell dimension 8400
<LjL> oblib: i do know something about sane (not xsane in particular), but i have a usb scanner
<snorks> czr: I feel I master most of the CCNA requirements when it comes to equipment, but wildcards is just a little hard
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: What came up when you ran alsaconf?
<Siph0n> Konqueror isnt an ftp client tho, right?
<LjL> Siph0n: yes it is
<snorks> czr: off head that is... can always cheat
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Was there hdaintel by any chance?
<czr> snorks, CCNA didn't have wildcards when I did it
<czr> snorks, so I wouldn't know :-)
<Siph0n> i got it, but dont see how its an ftp client :)
<snorks> czr: Ah ok :-)
<czr> although I think I'll do CCNP after new year
<SpAwN> Biscuitian_Warhe, actualy i dont think i did
<oblib> LjL, I take it that it worked off the bat for you?
<SpAwN> i used alsamixer
<_jason> opnsrc, this would stop it from asking you.  You should follow the wiki to get firefox to work.  The wiki guide basically sets up you profile directory correctly and makes the firefox command run the new version.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Could be a little start. Lol.
<czr> otherwise my CCNA expires soon, not that I need it for anything
<czr> CCNA is pretty worthless IMHO
<SpAwN> alsaconf: command not found
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: You gotta configure the card first.
<snorks> czr: Well, think subnetting (or maybe reverse subnetting) with extensive use of block sizes. Again, it's easy if you wanna cheat
<snorks> czr: if there is such a word
<doublea> I now uninstalled the dvdcss package. It didn't have any effect on anything
<czr> you mean CIDR?
<snorks> czr: It's hard to explain
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Did you try compiling the alsa-utils/alsa-lib/alsa-driver?
<LjL> Siph0n: uh... i'm missing something here. you definitely *can* use ftp servers from konqueror, can't you?=
<doublea> Still no functionality on menus.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Or installing alsautils in Synaptic
<opnsrc> Ok, but, there is a file inside the firefox directory named firefox. When I double click this file firefox 1.5 should automatically run (it does with other distributions of linux)
<LjL> oblib: no, it didn't. i had to compile and install a third-party driver
<czr> Siph0n, Alt+F2: ftp://name.of.ftp.server/path
<czr> or just write that into any address field in KDE/konqueror
<Siph0n> but how do i set passive mode?
<opnsrc> I don't want it such that every program I extract I need to go to a wiki page and type all this stuff. I want it such that I double click it and it runs, just like under kanotix
<oblib> LjL, oh good. I have source for the driver I need (I think). Do I just run the make script and pray?
<SpAwN> no Biscuitian_Warhe should i do both
<SpAwN> or one or the other?
<czr> Siph0n, good question. check kde control center setup
<snorks> Siph0n: I really really recommend ncftp
<opnsrc> or Redhat or anything else
<LjL> oblib: it depends on the driver i suppose
<czr> Siph0n, I'm not sure if you can, but that's the place where it should be if it's possible
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Try Synaptic way first. Else, try good ol fashioned compiling :D
<transgress> i like gftp compiled without gtks upport myself
<_jason> opnsrc, it runs fine for me.  Try running that command in a terminal and see what it says.
<transgress> *gtk
<oblib> LjL, what is the command you use to scan?
<czr> I use mc for ftp stuff, but I'm silly anyway
<Siph0n> k thanx
<caravena_> exit
<LjL> oblib: scanimage, usually. but xsane works as well, and i sometimes use Kooka from here (my scanner is networked)
<caravena_> exit
<snorks> lol
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Wow. Im glad I got this Serial modem. Linuxant really stunk.
<czr> caravena_, add / before the command ;-)
<snorks> cisco flashbacks
<oblib> do you have to pass it a parameter to tell it how to find the driver?
<opnsrc> bash: firefox: command not found
<czr> snorks, most other vendors use similar interfaces nowadays for managed network stuff
<opnsrc> Now under my kanotix CD it just runs
<opnsrc> no problem
<LjL> Siph0n: control center / internet / connection preferences has an option
<aedes> has anyone used cupsaddsmb? its asking for a pass but I don't know which pass I need to give it
<lampshade> anyone running centrino with the default ubuntu 5.10 distribution or live cd?  Got a quick question for you.  Just wondering if that particular version of the ipw2200 driver supports monitor mode (Since I know the drier does now but I'm not sure it made Ubuntu in time)
<_jason> opnsrc, ./firefox
<opnsrc> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<opnsrc> (btw, thanks)
<LjL> opnsrc: sudo aptitude install libstdc++5
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Anyone know anything about WINE?
<snorks> czr: without wildcards, how did you set a certain range of IP addresses to permit/deny in cisco ACLs?
<LjL> !tell Biscuitian_Warhe about anyone
* Biscuitian_Warhe goes bleh.
<opnsrc> There it goes
<czr> 192.168.1.0/255.255.128.0 for example
<opnsrc> Now it runs. FINALLY!!!
<opnsrc> Thanks so much
<czr> that will always work, although it is a bit tedious. I prefer using CIDR: 192.168.1.0/17 in that case
<HrdwrBoB> CIDR++
<czr> anyhow, ipv6 uses same notation
<oblib> LjL, do you have to pass it a parameter to tell it how to find the driver?
<doublea> What do I need to play dvd with dts audio?
<_jason> opnsrc, yw... dinner time now, cya
<czr> for 'netmak'
<czr> mask even :-)
<LjL> oblib: no, but i do have to edit /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<opnsrc> K, enjoy
<opnsrc> thanks _jason and everyone else
<czr> doublea, a dts decoder?
<czr> doublea, in software obviously
<snorks> czr: Thanks for pointing out stuff I really need to work on :) Have some kind of exam 16th dec
<navarone> doublea> did mplayer work?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: How's it coming along?
<czr> snorks, get a prep book for CCNA if you're feeling shaky
<logical_mark> Hey guys what do I install for DVD Playback. I looked on UbunutGuide.org but the package it refrences dosn't exist anymore in the repositories
<bimberi> ubotu tell logical_mark about dvd
<czr> snorks, sybex had a decent one. just make sure the prep book is not out of date wrt the CCNA exam numbers
<Biscuitian_Warhe> libcss Somthing.
<snorks> czr: I have the latest sybex ccba study guide
<czr> I'm sure it explains how to use CIDR-notation then
<oblib> LjL, my device is listed in dll.conf, but it is commented out. Does that mean that I just have to uncomment it?
<snorks> czr: it's not a ccna tho, it's a self-made exam in my school about general networking and some cisco management
<tyler> If i download nvidia-glx through SPM, are those the best possible nvidia drivers available for ubuntu? Because the ones on the nvidia site are way larger...
<snorks> czr: however, I still want to ace it
<czr> snorks, ah. then I really don't know whether the prep book helps. do you get CCNA certification from the school then?
<LjL> oblib: yes. and if i were in you, i'd comment out all the rest, just to be sure
<czr> snorks, or are you taking the 'cisco academy' thingy?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> What are the best ATI drivers.. I can seem to get acceleration...
<snorks> czr: Neither
<tyler> Ive got my ccna :P
<tyler> expired actually
<doublea> navarone, nope. I can watch the movies but the menus and navigation don't work.
<LjL> !tell Biscuitian_Warhe about ATI
<snorks> czr: I'm from norway. We can do 2 years here, which are fully accredited at Univ. of Glamorgans' Bachelor of Network Management and Security
<snorks> czr: then 3rd year is in Wales
<builder> how would I reference stdin from a shell script? in other words if I want to do `cat myfile.txt | my-script.sh`, how would I reference the input from my-script.sh?
<tyler> Are the nVidia graphics drivers at nvidia.com better than the nVidia-glx drivers from the SPM?
<czr> snorks, right. good for you :-)
<oblib> LjL, I run xsane plustek_pp:/dev/lp0 and it reports I/O error. Do you know if there is a problem with that? Is lp0 the parallel port, or does Ubuntu use /dev/parport?
<czr> snorks, just do something useful with your time. don't leave it at CCNA :-). ccna is too common to be of any use
<snorks> czr: So these 2 years holds no nationalized tests. Just stuff to prepare us for year 3
<LjL> builder: can you rephrase that? i'm not sure what you mean. your "my-script.sh" takes input from stdin? and you want to do what?
<snorks> czr: errr. international
<navarone> doublea> i got dvd working for playback two nights ago...did not try any of the dvd menus tho...just played start to finish without looking for chapters
<czr> snorks, how long is the program if one wants to do masters?
<LjL> oblib: i suppose lp0 should be fine. try scanimage instead of xsane, though
<snorks> czr: 4 years if you wanna spend year 4 doing nothing but masters. Most, however, chose 5 years
<LjL> oblib: "scanimage -L" in particular, and also, "sane-find-scanner"
<czr> snorks, heh ok. I'm on my 9th year at school ;-)
<oblib> scanimage: setting of option --br-x failed (Invalid argument)
<snorks> czr: A nice thing is that MI5 recruits master-doers from that univ
<czr> didn't go there for 5 of them though now
<vbgunz> does gtk-gnutella work any more?
<czr> what is so nice about MI5?
<snorks> not sure. but it excites me
<navarone> vbgunz...yes...i was using it today
<czr> snorks, you need to get a life ;-)
<LjL> oblib: try giving it "-l 1 -t 1 -x 1 -y 1"
<oblib> sane-find-scanner (and I assume scanimage -L) doesn't search the parallel port
<vbgunz> navarone: what version do you have?
<czr> although don't ask me about it, I've not seen life for many years :-)
<oblib> They both default to findign my TV card and scanning images from the TV
<snorks> the nailing hackers in a secret service type of way just fascinates me. like on TV
<navarone> vbgunz> .95.4
<snorks> czr: hehe
<doublea> navarone, dvd-playback worked straightaway without menus. And now the dts-sounds seem to be a problem
<LjL> oblib: scanimage -L should list all the devices that are supposed to be correctly set-up and working
<mzinz> How do i get my home, computer, and other icons on the desktop?
<vbgunz> navarone: I have 95.4 stable... But am told it is an old version. I am doing simple searches and nothing is returning...
<czr> snorks, it's not that exciting. especially if you're using wrong terminology ;-) (hacker = computer enthusiast, cracker = people who crack into other ppls' systems)
<navarone> vbgunz...it gives me same message at bottom...but no problem searching
<vbgunz> navarone: :(
<snorks> czr: Well, I was a loser at my previous schools. You know thos common high schools and stuff. Didn't interest me at all. But networking really makes me shine
<mzinz> Does anyonek now how to make icons appear on desktop?
<navarone> vbgunz...how many ultrapeers you have connected?
<vbgunz> navarone: it was never like this
<LjL> !tell mzinz about desktop-icons
<czr> snorks, and if this would have been a channel not related to unix/linux anyway, I would have let the 'hacker' pass ;-)
<vbgunz> navarone: pref is connect to 3 *but* I think only one is connected
<czr> snorks, wait until you start thinking about queue-theory in QoS. that will make you wish that you would have been more interested in math before :-)
<jonathon> hello i need some help working out my java
<czr> snorks, networking is quite fun at the start
<snorks> czr: Well, I've tried saying cracker in real life. And people are like "what?". So I've stopped
<vbgunz> but the host is 0.0.0.0:54771
<navarone> vbgunz> I default to 4 ultras...adn i usually wait for them all to connect before doing any searches
<czr> snorks, you need to select the correct word depending on who you say it to :-)
<snorks> czr: But I'm well aware of it
<vbgunz> something is wrong, why am I not connected...?
<czr> snorks, good :-). we need to educate people ;-)
<czr> although I've long ago given up on educating people
<czr> but you're still young ;-)
<matt__> hey, can anyone help with setting up a wifi card?
<jonathon> i installed java then i installed limewire and it says there is no java but when i type java -version in the console it says
<jonathon> ts installed
<mzinz> LjL, I can't find the apps directory?
<navarone> vbgunz...go to Gnutella-net tab and clear all the cahces at bottom right that may help
<czr> urgh. 5.10 is still using xf86?
<snorks> How will I know if they know enough to be taught the difference between hacker and cracker?
<czr> snorks, if you speak to people on a linux-related channel, that is a big clue :-)
<navarone> vbgunz> sry...Gnutella Net/Hostcache
<vbgunz> navarone: I cannot clear anything... they all seemed to be cleared already
<LjL> mzinz: it's not a directory. you should run the GConf Editor and change some keys. those are keys
<snorks> czr: #ubuntu, sure?
<mzinz> LjL, ohh
<czr> snorks, #ubuntu has something to do with linux, I think ;-)
<navarone> vbgunz> how many connecting currently?
<snorks> czr: you get my point
<jonathon> yo anyone got limewire installed/
<czr> sure, and you get mine :-)
<mzinz> LjL, wheres the editor at? sorry
<snorks> yes
<vbgunz> navarone: I never messed with this app before but just once and it seemed to work perfectly.... Now though, nothing different and it seems not to be connected at alll... I couldn't clear the cache either :(
<eric> I have reinstalled firefox twice through Synaptic and it still WILL NOT start, I get the following error even if I uninstall firefox rm -fr ~/.mozilla and reboot and reinstall firefox: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5288
<matt__> Trying to get either a prisim3 USB WiFi or broadcom PCMCIA adapter working.
<matt__> any tips?
<eric> has anyone ever seen that error?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> eric: Why not just compile it or d/l it from mozilla.org?
<czr> ah, I thought that 5.10 was broken. but nay, it is I who is broken
<navarone> vbgunz> hmm..try shutting down gnutella and restarting...<?>
* czr digs into xf86config
<eric> Biscuitian_Warhe, cause its easier to mange and upgrade packages through mozilla
<eric> Anyone got any other ideas
<Biscuitian_Warhe> eric:...?
<mzinz> I have a dell inspiron 5150 laptop.  Where in the SPM could I find drivers for my wireless network card?
<eric> Biscuitian_Warhe, i meant easier to manage and upgrade packages through synaptic and apt get
<vbgunz> navarone: I just did that... I could have sworn remember seeing a whole list of servers under GnutellaNet Connections but nothing is in there at all anymore... Is that right?
<jonathon> is it my imagination or does gnome run alot quicker than kde
<LjL> mzinz: i'm not sure where it is in the menus, but run "gconf-editor" from a shell
<Biscuitian_Warhe> eric: True.. but where's the "Linux Thrill".. Lol
<mzinz> LjL, k
<LjL> mzinz: if that doesn't work, then you don't have it installed, in which case, "sudo aptitude install gconf-editor"
<navarone> vbgunz> I have five connections...my own and 4 ultrapeers
<oblib> LjL, so I commented out all the other drivers and it says no scanners found
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jonathon: KDE = Special effects which in turn = Lower memory
<vbgunz> navarone: your own is 0.0.0.0:*?
<snorks> czr: I haven't used vmware very much, but how good is it?
<eric> Biscuitian_Warhe, i meant easier to manage and upgrade packages through synaptic and apt get
<eric> I have reinstalled firefox twice through Synaptic and it still WILL NOT start, I get the following error even if I uninstall firefox rm -fr ~/.mozilla and reboot and reinstall firefox: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5288
<navarone> vbgunz...no...my own is my ip address...
<rjek> Evening.
<mzinz> I have a dell inspiron 5150 laptop.  Where in the SPM could I find drivers for my wireless network card?
<czr> Biscuitian_Warhe, all the effects can be disabled which make kde faster than gnome though
<jonathon> is c better than c++?
<LjL> oblib: i dunno :(
<czr> snorks, it is good
<snorks> czr: Thanks :) Just the answer I wanted
<czr> snorks, best virtualization software for x86
<SpAwN> Biscuitian_Warhe, i have alsa-utils installed but i still cant use alsaconf
<czr> snorks, except for fringe cases
<vbgunz> hmmm... I know my IP but the one in my list starts with 0.0.0.0* I thought that IP represented me... man, I really feel ambushed :P
<czr> snorks, if you'd want to run linux under linux, then probably uml or xen might be enough
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Did you do it through Synaptic? Or did you try compiling yet?
<snorks> czr: the vmware client for linux, it's good aswell?
<rjek> Anybody familier with random X server crashes under Breezy AMD64 that didn't occur under Hoary?  I'm using the closed NVIDIA drivers, as the free ones cause screen corruption (I've not tried using them long enough to see if they also crash.)  Windows doesn't fail on the same hardware.
<czr> snorks, but setting them up requires quite a lot of tinkering. vmware is simple and easy
<SpAwN> i used synaptic
<oblib> LjL, thanks for trying
<czr> snorks, err, not vmware client. just vmware :-)
<fangorious> does having 'map eth1' in the 'mapping hotplug' section of /etc/network/interfaces mean eth1 will be brought up when the hotplug system is loaded at boot?
<LjL> snorks: it's not a client. i think it's as good as the one for windows anyway
<SpAwN> so i should download it tar.gz
<mzinz> LjL, i checked all of the boxes but there still isn't anything on my desktop.  I double checked also.
<SpAwN> any idea whats it called or where i can dl it
<czr> snorks, runs better on linux than on windows because windows is unstable anyway (based on my 6 years vmware experience at least)
<oblib> Anyone know what the default parallel port is called in Ubuntu? /dev/lp0 or /dev/parport?
<vbgunz> navarone: maybe uninstalling it?
<navarone> vbgunz> does it show your ip address in preferences/network?
<snorks> czr: Ok, nice :-)
<vbgunz> navarone: no
<LjL> mzinz: hmm... i don't actually have Gnome installed, so i wouldn't be sure :\
<vbgunz> navarone: put my ip[ in there and force it?
<navarone> vbgunz...what options you have set in network?
<czr> I've run production windows-boxes inside vmware on top of linux so that they don't trip over all the time. even windows is almost rock solid that way ;-)
<mzinz> Is there a simple way to enable my wireless card?
<vbgunz> navarone: listen port 54771 and udp checked... everything else, well nothing else checked
<redeeman> anyone here using snd-usb-audio?
<Chris_in_the_uk> hey guys, looking for help with a postfix on ubuntu 5.10 error - the error log is here http://pastebin.com/445620.  Any ideas, give us a shout
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Hold on.
<SpAwN> Biscuitian_Warhe,  k np
<LjL> mzinz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqsection_view?section=Using%20Ubuntu  <--- this says it's actually /apps/nautilus/general
<quacker> Hmmm... what do you guys recommend for a console port comm program  for Ubuntu (to connect to DTE like routers and external modems)?
<rjek> quacker: minicom works for me.
<navarone> vbgunz...hmmm..my listen port is different but I don't think that's an issue
<rjek> quacker: There's a GNOME GUI thingy too, but I forget its name.
<czr> hmm. there was a simpler one. minicom is a modem control program really
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN:www.alsa-project.org/
<vbgunz> navarone: maybe uninstalling it will help? I only used it once before *but* now it is acting as if something is really messed up...
<czr> although I must confess I end up using minicom too because I forget the other sw name all the time ;-)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Get the tar.gzs for alsa-driver, alsa-lib, and alsa-utils.. should all be 1.09x
<Red-Sox> how does ubuntu pay the bills?
<mzinz> LjL, thanks.  maybe i just need a restart.  there is no /apps/nautils/general directory btw, heh
<SpAwN> ah thanks alot Biscuitian_Warhe
<navarone> vbgunz> in gnutella net tab in preferences are you set to auto configure mode?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Red-Sox: Day jobs?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Still gotta get through the compiling though.. Lol
<SpAwN> hehe
<SpAwN> yea
<vbgunz> navarone: yes :(
<vbgunz> navarone:  I am going to try reinstall
<LjL> mzinz: yeah i suppose you should definitely try restarting X
<vbgunz> navarone: I hope that works
<navarone> vbgunz...okie...good luck
<czr> Red-Sox, canonical and volunteer work of debian and other projects
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Ahh..crud...
<Red-Sox> czr: what about the ShipIt CDs?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Anyone have any trouble installing xorg-driver-fglrx.
<czr> Red-Sox, I'd imagine canonical pays for them. although I don't really know. look for people who actually work for canonical
<czr> Red-Sox, shuttleworth has a lot of money :-)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> It gives me an error about clashing with diversion of libGl.so.1
<Red-Sox> czr: i dont have the money to make a generous donation, I only have $10, but I can donate that
<Red-Sox> czr: im just a kid ;)
<czr> Red-Sox, you can donate your time then. help writing documentation or helping people
<existance> !ATI
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Red-Sox> czr: im not nearly expeirenced enough, iv been giving out CDs, if that helps
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Red-Sox: I know the feeling..
<czr> Red-Sox, I'm not the right person to answer these questions though
<Red-Sox> czr: i suppose I could write documents... wikis about stuff i know about
<czr> Red-Sox, wikis are a simple start
<Red-Sox> Biscuitian_Warhe: are you in 7th grade too
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Red-Sox.. No, 9th, but I was once in the 7th. :-P
<Red-Sox> Biscuitian_Warhe: yes, i c
<snorks> Red-Sox: Just don't stop/give up
<vbgunz> navarone: don't get it, I uninstalled/restarted gtk-gnutella and still have problems with it... I really don't get it. It worked once for me just fine... now, problems :(
<Red-Sox> snorks: no chance of that
<snorks> Red-Sox: I'm older than you, and I wish I started at your age
<vbgunz> navarone: on your front tab "gnutella connections tab" do you see a list of connections or only one?
<Red-Sox> snorks: started what>
<Red-Sox> ?*
<Red-Sox> ducky_: hello
<snorks> Red-Sox: Linux.. networking. Developing an interest for that sort of things. And stay away from games
<snorks> Red-Sox: Especially MMORPGs
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I wish I started younger.. I can't believe I once believed in Windows.
<Kayde> i need help w/th ubuntu
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Kayde: Thats a good start.
<z3r0x> hi guys
<Kayde> ?
<snorks> Red-Sox: But don't forget to be your age :)
<niggpie> The default bittorrent client is downloading extremely slowly (like <1kb/s).  How do I change it's default port to the one I've opened up in the router?
<SpAwN> hmm i still get checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist. ...im pretty sure i installed the right kernel-source...in synaptic now i dont even see the same version as when i do uname -a ...and i need this to compile :/
<navarone> vbgunz> I have connections listed...as a matter of fact I am dl'ing songs as we type
<n0dl> how do i mount a dvd r?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Did you install the headers?
<Red-Sox> snorks: games... oops! im building a gaming computer as we speek er... speak*
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: There on your Breezy Disk.
<z3r0x> I have a little problem. I installed an irc bot at home on my server but I can't connect over DCC from outside. The bot is working it is connecting to the channel. Does anybody know what port I have to open?
<vbgunz> navarone: :(
<navarone> nodl> it should automount when you insert in drive
<vbgunz> navarone: good for you though ;)
<SpAwN> hmm i need ..umm kernel headers?
<snorks> Red-Sox: Just stay away from everquest and world of warcraft and games like that
<n0dl> navarone, even if i am using xfce?
<Kayde> i have a problem-i have uzzy stuff at bottom of ubuntu screen
<navarone> vbgunz> where are you in world?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Yeah.
<vbgunz> Florida America
<crschmidt> If you're going to format a 300GB drive, which will store about 30GB of mp3s and about 270GB of movies... what filesystem do you use?
<Kayde> can i show screen shot?
<Red-Sox> snorks: i have never heard of them... i play arcade games and also some spacey-type games
<snorks> Red-Sox: Excellent :)
<navarone> nodl...no idea about xfce...but it installs fstab editor...maybe you can get the drives to mount there
<Kayde> can some1 assist me ?!
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Red-Sox: Yes, be careful of MMORPGS.. life sucking they are...
<SpAwN> hmm synaptic says i already have them installed
<existance> i have a pci and an agp graphics card/ monitors for them.  I can only get a display on the PCI one, how can i make the AGP the primary?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Kayde: Whats the problem.
<n0dl> what does this mean? mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Did you ever compile anything else?
<crschmidt> n0dl: you probably want to mount /dev/hdd<number>
<Biscuitian_Warhe> n0dl: What are you trying to mount?
<SpAwN> i have yes
<SpAwN> on mandriva
<snorks> Red-Sox: I spent 5 years playing EverQuest, I was in a guild (clan) that is now the best in the world. It screwed my "education" over. Luckily I'm doing an interesting education now
<Red-Sox> i dont think ill be playing any
<n0dl> Biscuitian_Warhe, a dvd r
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: No I mean on this current system.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Oh
<SpAwN> ive compiled several programs
<SpAwN> ohh no
<Biscuitian_Warhe> n0dl: Can't help you there.
<SpAwN> i havent been ablt to
<existance> i have a pci and an agp graphics card/ monitors for them.  I can only get a display on the PCI one, how can i make the AGP the primary?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Alrite
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Hold on a tick.
<navarone> vbgunz...try disabling the udp option and see if that helps
<SpAwN> np
<Kayde> warhe...private chat
<Red-Sox> snorks: i will stay away, i want to go to William and Mary and study law, world of warcraft wont get me there
<niggpie> I'm using the default Bittorrent client for Ubuntu.  Can someone tell me what port it is using by default?  How can I change this port?  I can't seem to find the option anywhere.. please help! :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> existance check that your primary card is agp in thew bios
<snorks> Red-Sox: Good! You passed the exam. Good luck with lawschool
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Kayde: Why? Why not ask your question out to all of us?
<SpAwN> i just reinstalled the headers..let me try again...i think it upgraded them or somthing
<existance> The_Isle_of_Mark, it is in Windows, so shouldn't it be here?
<n0dl> crcshmidt how do i check which number my hdd is?
<Red-Sox> snorks: what exam?
<SpAwN> crap nope...still same error
<snorks> Red-Sox: The exam of telling me the correct answer
<n0dl> crcshmidt i mean my dvd rom is?
<czr> snorks, http://koltsoff.com/wtf2.png
<vbgunz> navarone: I just completely unstalled it again... the first time reinstall picked up on all the old settings... So I really cleaned it out this time
<czr> the window in middle is vmware running ubuntu 5.10
<crschmidt> n0dl: oh, you're trying to mount a DVD, you probably want some kind of other magic
<Red-Sox> snorks: oh, lol, i thought you ment the college application
<Red-Sox> lol
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: You any good with a terminal?
<n0dl> magic what?
<SpAwN> i know my way around
<Kayde> cos noone listening
<SpAwN> not a expert
<The_Isle_of_Mark> existance no. If windows is set to have it as primary, it is software
<n0dl> does anyone here know how to mount a dvd?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Alrite, pop in the breezy disk, and navigate to the pool folder on it.
<Kayde> lookat scfreen shot...
<navarone> vbgunz...yeah...uninstall config files as well
<existance> The_Isle_of_Mark, mm, i'll go check then
<Kayde> fuzzy at bottom of screen
<Kayde> cant read
<SpAwN> k one sec Biscuitian_Warhe
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Kayde: Try your AutoSet button on your monitor.
<Kayde> its a laptop
<vbgunz> navarone: hmm.. the connection is the same... the only thing now I see different is the port is now 46766
<Kayde> and it dosnt have
<SpAwN> Biscuitian_Warhe, k im there
<vbgunz> what port do you have instead of 0.0.0.0 represting yoursef;? 127*, 192* or a public IP address?
<Kayde> ...
<Red-Sox> snorks: i dont think i would be allowed to play games like that anyway
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Alrite, cd to main/l/linux-source-2.6.12
<snorks> Red-Sox: because of parental guidance?
<Kayde> is there a auto select driver?
<navarone> vbgunz...I have my dynamic ip used.
<Red-Sox> snorks: yes, sir
<Kayde> or somthing to auto do it?
<jason0_> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a resized windows partition, however it won't seem to take it. When I resize a partition it says unusable. I have 3 partitions windows, fc4, and now ubuntu, any ideas?
<vbgunz> navarone: ok
<snorks> Red-Sox: Well they are rather non-violent. But that is about 0,001% of the damaging part
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jason0_: A partition table can only have 4 primary partitions.
<snorks> Red-Sox: They steal time. And lots of it.
<Red-Sox> snorks: oh, what do I know?
<rohan> hello
<jason0_> Biscuitian_Warhe: Interesting... So that is per drive then, correct?
<Red-Sox> snorks: time is a good thing ;)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Kayde: Im not sure there...
<Red-Sox> rohan: hi
<SpAwN> Biscuitian_Warhe, k
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jason0_:Yeah, it is.
<snorks> Red-Sox: I'm glad you don't, really :) You can play them once you're a lawyer
<IRCsloth> is it possible to tell ubuntu dpkg to ignore a package? The update tool it trying to update a custom package with a vanilla package from the repos
<Kayde> it worked on wondows xp etc
<Kayde> **windows**
<czr> Biscuitian_Warhe, technically a classic pc partition table can have only 4 partition entries
<Red-Sox> snorks: lol
<Red-Sox> snorks: not in my office ;P
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Now, sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386_2.6.12-9.23_i386.deb
<czr> Biscuitian_Warhe, if a partition type is 5, it means that there is another partition table to be read starting from the location of this partition on disk :-)
<snorks> Red-Sox: Hehe. Once you're done with education and got a job is what I meant.
<Red-Sox> snorks: i know
<Red-Sox> lol
<vbgunz> navarone: your gnutella hostcache... in your list do you have numbers OR 0's all around the board on that screen?
<snorks> Red-Sox: Name some of the games you play. Of course you know
<Biscuitian_Warhe> czr: You mean Youcan have more partition tables on a hdd?
<czr> Biscuitian_Warhe, technically. blame dos 2.1 for mucking up all the terminology
<benkong2> where is the boot splash located in breezy?
<Red-Sox> snorks: i enjoy pac-man, battlezone II, galaga, dig dug
<snorks> benkong2: wild shot, maybe /boot/grub. i have no idea
<Red-Sox> snorks: and star wats battlefront II
<bimberi> IRCsloth: in synaptic you can "Lock Version" a package (via the Package menu).  I'm not totally sure what it does but it does look promising for what you want :)
<czr> Biscuitian_Warhe, a partition table can only fit 4. ever. hence if you have 'extended', it actually means that the extended ones are listed in another partition table
<navarone> vbgunz> I have 100 regular host, 48% ultrapeers and a few bad hosts in cache
<Biscuitian_Warhe> benkong2: Search for Usplash
<snorks> benkong2: I was wrong
<Kayde> IS there and auto dectect functions on this>??
<IRCsloth> bimberi: thanks a lot
<jason0_> So if I use the installer to resize an existing ntfs partition on another drive I should be okay? Is it going to screw up my existing grub config?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: It working out for you?
<SpAwN> no
<SpAwN> ill pasting in pastebin
<vbgunz> navarone: nothing can get me more upset than this :( No real reason why it should not work yet it acts retarded...
<benkong2> Biscuitian_Warhe; snorks; thanks there is no splashimage line in menu.lst so i want to add one but i don't know where the current one is loading from
<czr> resizing ntfs fails sometimes even with commercial tools
<SpAwN> Biscuitian_Warhe,  http://pastebin.com/445654
<bimberi> IRCsloth: np :)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> No one likes NTFS.
<jason0_> czr: Ive had luck in the past.
<SpAwN> yea use vfat
<Red-Sox> snorks: do you know any of them?
<SpAwN> ntfs is no good
<czr> jason0_, indeed
<snorks> Red-Sox: No, only know the names. I only played mmorpgs
<Kayde> c-mon is there another chat i can get tech help w/th?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Oh sorry dude, my bad.
<czr> Kayde, what's your problem?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Lemme get you the other thing first.
<navarone> vbgunz> I will give you url to install phex...it si client for gnutella that runs in java...if you have java installed already it will work fine. It is a bit more user friendly than the basic gnutella-gtk
<SpAwN> wrong version?
<Red-Sox> snorks: exactly how old are you?
<SpAwN> ahh k
<snorks> Red-Sox: 21
<vbgunz> my gnutellanet connections is completely empty, my hostcache is 0's all around the board... It isn't even like I use gtk-gnutella but only once... Never configured it or anything... this shouldn't be happening...
<snorks> Red-Sox: saying 22 would be more correct
<Kayde> my monitor is fuzzy i have a laptop
<Red-Sox> snorks: oh, okay,
<snorks> Red-Sox: you?
<Red-Sox> snorks: i am 12
<SpAwN> Kayde, probly the refresh
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.12-9_2.6.12-9.23_i386.deb
<czr> Kayde, you have an external monitor connected to a laptop? or you mean the built-in flat screen of laptop?
<Kayde> ive restarted it 5 times
<SpAwN> i had that prob with this puter
<frogzoo> !kismet
<Kayde> built-in flat screen of laptop?
<ubotu> frogzoo: What?
<vbgunz> navarone: thanks, I'll take the url and if worse comes to worse will check it out, although I wuold like to keep gtk-gnutella
<sethk> Kayde, as SpAwN said, some laptops do weird things if the refresh isn't set to 60
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Just a little dependecy thing.. I forget the thing all the time.
<snorks> Red-Sox: you'll have about 9 years of hands-on linux experience compared to me, if you don't give up :) I find that very cool
<Kayde> it is set to 60mhtz
<SpAwN> ahh now i can install the 1st thing right?
<snorks> Red-Sox: when you reach my age I mean
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Kayde: Try jumping it up a bit
<sethk> Kayde, I doubt it, but it may be set to 60 hz  :)
<Red-Sox> snorks: i dont really have an alternative to linux
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Yeah
<czr> Kayde, the screen of laptop. you can normally also connect another monitor to laptops. that's why I ask
<snorks> Red-Sox: Ah. Lawschool... legit win xp copies. Gotcha
<czr> Kayde, set where?
<Kayde> yea ...is=i know, i have norm laptop
<_jason> Red-Sox, 12... bah wish I hadn't wasted so much of my time on windows and installed linux like you at the age of 12
<sethk> Kayde, we're talking about the vertical, now, not the horizontal
<SpAwN> yea Kayde i had to add 2 lines to my xorg.conf
<benkong2> how can i turn dma on in breezy? hdparm -d1 done as root says permission denied
<germancito> hello
<Kayde> it is 60mhtz
<czr> 60Hz?
<sethk> benkong2, use sudo
<Red-Sox> snorks, _jason: I am boycotting windows for several reasons ;)
<sethk> Kayde, no, it isn't
<SpAwN> hmm i had the 2 lines written donw some where
<germancito> please tell me how to get rid of the hda1 and hda7 links on my Deskyop
<sethk> Kayde, there is no such thing as _any_ video setting in the  mhz range
<Kayde>  we're talking about the vertical, now, not the horizontal??? i am confused
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Yeargh. I can't install the xorg ati drivers bcuz of the nvidia ones.. and I can't get rid of the nvidia ones.. yeargh.
<snorks> Red-Sox: You fascinate me
<SpAwN> there like Vertrefrsh and Horizrefrsh....
<sethk> Kayde, I think you are talking about the card's clock frequency
<guru54_> lol snorks
<sethk> Kayde, which is irrelevant
<benkong2> sethk; how do i make it permanet?
<Red-Sox> snorks: why?
<snorks> well he does
<navarone> vbgunz...yeah gnutella-gtk is nice...although i have nota  clue how to use the filters yet
<sethk> benkong2, it's very odd that it isn'
<sethk> benkong2, it's very odd that it isn't the default
<czr> kayde, what happens if you comment both of the frequency lines in the config? and also, did it work before?
<guru54_> i know many kids like him snorks
<sethk> benkong2, see if it works, first
<_jason> Red-Sox, *cough* if only you were a yankees fan too
<SpAwN> Biscuitian_Warhe, they both installed fine thanks
<dpupp-away> benkong2: sudo hdparam -d1 /dev/cdrom0
<benkong2> sethk; ok
<dpupp-away> benkong2: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom0
<Kayde> i am confused! and yes it worked on Windows XP pro
<benkong2> k
<Red-Sox> _jason: lol, 2004 world champs
<existance> !Nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<sethk> benkong2, many cds don't do dma
<vbgunz> navarone: I got your message, thanks! If gtk-gnutella insist on acting up, I'll check the alternatives although I really would like to keep it :(
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Alrite, extract the alsa folders, do the driver first, then lib, then utils
<snorks> Red-Sox: Because you've discovered the path of true inner peace at the age of 12. It's fascinating
<czr> benkong2, some cdromd/dvdroms are broken with dma btw
<Red-Sox> snorks: oh, i see
<czr> benkong2, if your system freezes, don't set dma on the drive again
<benkong2> sethk no this is for /dev/hda
<SpAwN> Biscuitian_Warhe, 10-4
<SpAwN> will do now
<guru54_> i started tearing apart and rebuild computers in 4th grade with my uncle and he taught me cobol snausages
<snorks> Red-Sox: However, I fear windows vista will be good :/
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwNL Roger Roger.
<sethk> benkong2, then why were people saying /dev/cdrom?
<SpAwN> hehe
<navarone> vbgunz...I have both installed...no need to drop one for the other...try phex and if it suits your needs you needn't tinker with gnutella-gtk any further
<czr> kaybe, windows xp uses different drivers. I meant that if it worked before in Linux or not :-)
<czr> kayde, sry
<Agrajag> snorks: oh don't worry about that
<snorks> czr: your thoughts of windows vista ?
<Kayde> it works on knoppix3.8.2
<guru54_> only think that surprises me about you Red-Sox is that you are choosing law over a computer field
<Red-Sox> snorks: im not like the other kids, but I think it is a bad thing, I mean, I have lots of friends and everyone likes me, its just that im different, and I see that, and Im not sure if its good :/
<czr> snorks, I don't think about windows. I have interesting stuff to think about.
<Kayde> it works on knoppix3.8.2
<snorks> czr: lol, like a bot reply
<czr> kayde, aha. that is good
<SpAwN> bah i STILL get the same error
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Red-Sox: You remind me so much of me at that age.. Lol
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Whats the error?
<Agrajag> guru54_: that's good, the world needs IP lawyers that want to defend the GPL
<czr> kayde, where did you try to edit the frequences? (or did you edit them anywhere)?
<luisito> anyone here uses the aluminum alloy themes?
<czr> snorks, but it is true :-)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Oh wait, go to that folder, and rename the sources  thing to linux
<sethk> Red-Sox, it isn't good and it isn't bad, it's just you
<czr> my ex gfs did mention that I'm not human
<guru54_> only think is Agrajag is that ever person i know in law i hate
<sethk> Red-Sox, don't worry about it, and just be what you are.
<SpAwN> checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<SpAwN> Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<SpAwN> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<SpAwN> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<vbgunz> navarone: I am really upset but a bit relieved... gtk-gnutella doesn't work on my other system either... Maybe it has something to do with my router? It is the only thing *but* PCs have in common *but* the router didn't seem to mess with gtk before...
<sethk> Red-Sox, I've been that way for 40 years longer than you, so trust me.  :)
<Kayde> i clicked: System, preferences, screen resoulution
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Its just not looking in the right place.. Lol
<Red-Sox> guru54_: well... Im a good argurer... or however you spell that, anyway, I am very interested in it
<SpAwN> lol
<snorks> Red-Sox: Same here. Whereas my friends likes to waste money on alcohol and cigarettes and "having fun", I often have to say no because I spend my money on an education. And sometimes that makes me feel bad. But in reality, I'm He-Man compared to them
<SpAwN> well where is it located?
<gallonegro_> does openoffice word.. does it have options for tabs?
<Kayde> i clicked: System, preferences, screen resoulution
<czr> Kayde, did you change resolution?
<snorks> czr: But really :/
<Kayde> yup
<guru54_> lol snorks
<WildPenguin> SpAwN, Nvidia driver?
<Red-Sox> snorks: well, good for you
<czr> snorks, I don't think about it. it doesn't contain anything interesting
<SpAwN> umm no alsa
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Go to usr/src
<Biscuitian_Warhe> And tell me what you see
<SpAwN> i have NO sound!!!!!!
<guru54_> i need to stop spending 10 bucks ever weekend on whiskey lol snorks
<czr> kayde, can you change the resolution back, if that helps?
<snorks> Red-Sox: In what way do you feel you're different?
<czr> Kayde, or has the screen always been fuzzy in ubuntu?
<Kayde> it dosnt help
<SpAwN> 2 folders and 2 archive
<benkong2> snorks; ok it works now is there a place where dma param can be passed on boot so that they are loaded with each boot?
<czr> kayde, does the resolution at least change?
<SpAwN> alsa-driver.tar.bz2     linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<Kayde> i installed ubuntu 10 min ago...
<czr> kayde, ah. ok
<existance> can i have nvidia and ATI drivers at the same time?
<SpAwN> and theres a alsa-driver folder too
<Kayde> i installed ubuntu 10 min ago...---and ive tried all resolutions
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Rename linux-headers one to linux
<benkong2> in gentoo i an use /etc/conf.d/rc and put them there and they are loaded
<Biscuitian_Warhe> There try again
<SpAwN> ahh
<Biscuitian_Warhe> existance: So far.. for me.. no. Lol
<navarone> vbgunz...I am not an expert in routers...but perhaps your router is dyanmically blocking traffic it thinks it unrequested...<?>
<snorks> benkong2: Hm, are you sure you're supposed to talk to me? I didn't help you yet :/
<czr> kayde, do the resolutions actually change when you try them?
<Kayde> ubuntu has not worked  in the 10 min
<existance> Bisuitian_Warhe: h,,
<Kayde> yup...
<SpAwN> whats the command to rename a whole dir?
<existance> Bisuitian_Warhe: hmm rather
<Kayde> oi!
<guru54_> Red-Sox, dont start partying, im only 18 and im already tired of it, waste of money and waste of good health
<benkong2> snorks; sorry my bad /me /*sighs
<Red-Sox> snorks: i dunno, its kinda hard to explain er... well... im, um... like... i feel like i think differently, my brain works differently, im not like everyone else
<sethk> SpAwN, mv
<rsbuntu> can i install additional program off line?
<oxez> SpAwN: mv 'old dir' 'new dir'
<SpAwN> ahh
<czr> Kayde, oi?
<Red-Sox> guru54_: okay
<Kayde> resolutin=on ---wen screen smaller it workes but,
<sethk> SpAwN, in unix a directory and a file are treated the same way w.r.t. names
<snorks> Red-Sox: Haha you just own
<snorks> Red-Sox: I'm so on your level
<Kayde> resolutin=on ---wen screen smaller it workes but,io can see much oin my screen
<Red-Sox> snorks: i dont understand
<existance> where is grub installed to?
<guru54_> lol Red-Sox quick question you look at something complicated and you can just tell how it works
<guru54_> ?
<navarone> RedSox> maybe you're like Einstein...but with tamer hair hopefully...;)
<existance> ahh, i'm an idiot
<SpAwN> hmmwhich should i rename... then newer one? linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 linux-headers-2.6.12-9
<snorks> Red-Sox: Today I got a ride home from a friend. And his girlfriend was there. And she was yabbing away, and I was like "OH MY GOD she is stupid" inside me... it's as if I'm alot smarter than them. And I think in other ways aswell
<czr> Kayde, sounds like a bug in XFree86 graphics driver
<Red-Sox> guru54_: that sounds exactly right, like in math i can figure out short cuts to make it easier
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Yeah
<snorks> Red-Sox: I can't really talk about that here
<Kayde> ...?
<czr> Kayde, knoppix uses much newer X server (the program that sends the graphics update commands to display)
<snorks> Red-Sox: Maybe if we both lived in Amsterdam and this wasn't #ubuntu
<Kayde> wat do i do?
<czr> Kayde, ubuntu for some reason uses very old version
<Red-Sox> snorks: lol
<czr> Kayde, let's ask :-)
<Kayde> ddat sux
<Red-Sox> navarone: i doubt it
<guru54_> yea Red-Sox its logic, you have a logical brain
<czr> does anyone know how to upgrade xorg on ubuntu?
<czr> 5.10 seems to be carrying still xf86
<Red-Sox> guru54_: that sounds good, I think I like that
<czr> Kayde, there are reasons for that
<Kayde> ohh
<SpAwN> ahh sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Biscuitian_Warhe its compiling and it worke
<czr> Kayde, but in your case they're the wrong reasons ;-)
<SpAwN> thanks a whole bunch
<navarone> snorks> I think there are all kinds or intelligence...analytical, emotional...even physical. I think intelligence is just the ability to adjust to new stimuli and process it
<czr> Kayde, give me a sec, I'll google a bit
<Kayde> so ubuntu it will never work!
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Woot. I'll stay here till you have sound a blaring though :)
<czr> Kayde, it will work if we replace the X server with a proper version
<SpAwN> lol
<Red-Sox> snorks: are you going to college?
<czr> Kayde, it might not be simple though
<SpAwN> thanks bro
<Kayde> uh oh...
<czr> Kayde, give me a moment, I'll check first
<Kayde> im not very good at pc's
<snorks> Red-Sox: I'll give you an example ok? A friend tried to fix his step-machine. You know, one of those workout machines. A nut had fallen off a screw. He couldn't fix it
<existance> uh... i just installed nvidia drivers, why can't I go to a higher resolution than 1024 x 768?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Anytime.
<guru54_> Red-Sox, it will help in life, you can logically see why someone did that they did to make something happen or build something
<snorks> Red-Sox: I tried, turned the nut the other way (since some screws are reversed) and it worked
<Biscuitian_Warhe> existance: Is it in your xorg thingey?
<Red-Sox> snorks: oh, i see
<snorks> Red-Sox: I'd say university
<Kayde> existance uh... i just installed nvidia drivers, why can't I go to a higher resolution than 1024 x 768? --i have same prob
<existance> Biscuitian_Warhe, not sure, i just followed the instructions at the website :/
<snorks> Red-Sox: And that really fascinated him, and he started calling me "the fixer"
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: After this, im formating this drive and poof up to breezy.
<guru54_> snorks, you mean a left thread ;)
<Red-Sox> guru54_: is that why i am good at puzzles?
<Red-Sox> snorks: lol
<snorks> guru54_: Probably, don't know the english word for it
<Toma-> Kayde: becuase you havent added the higher display res. to the display section of your xorg.conf
<Red-Sox> snorks: y'know what?
<snorks> Red-Sox: No, tell me
<Kayde> Toma- Kayde: becuase you havent added the higher display res. to the display section of your xorg.conf  how?
<czr> Biscuitian_Warhe, xorg thingy? in 5.10?
<SpAwN> hehe
<czr> hmm, why don't I have xorg?? I have xf86
<SpAwN> i just unstalled it...i like it so far
<Biscuitian_Warhe> czr: Yeah, it was the new xorg when I had breezy...
<sethk> Kayde, or because it doesn't think your monitor can display it
<Red-Sox> snorks: i had my first dream... er... two nights ago, and everyone said that was weird, is it?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Hows it going?
<Kayde> ok...it could on win XP
<sethk> czr, probably an older version
<czr> Biscuitian_Warhe, well I have 5.10 and it has xf86. just installed it
<czr> sethk, older version of 5.10?
<SpAwN> i mean installed
<Biscuitian_Warhe> czr: Look on the disk for xorg.
<Toma-> ... Kayde find the part that says "section "screen"", find the depth youre using and add the resoultion u think your monitor can do
<sethk> czr, no.  it may have some utilities with xf in them, but it is xorg
<guru54_> yea Red-Sox, since you use logic to solve a problem,  theres a good chance why you like computers, they run off of logic
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Yeah.. i was wondering there.. Lol.. hows the compiling coming?
<SpAwN> well i ran into a snag...i ran ./configure then make...and got a error
<czr> sethk, xdpyinfo | less says XFree86
<Kayde> ok ty tona
<cenopec> i dunno what is going on buy my ubuntu is going to hell
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Give me the line it spit out
<Toma-> np
<SpAwN> k
<drapelyk> anyone have some freetime to help me setup a blog on my webserver?
<Red-Sox> guru54_: oh, i see, it takes logic to build one, I know than (as Red-Sox builds a computer)
<czr> Biscuitian_Warhe, apt-cache search xorg comes up with nothing too
<snorks> Red-Sox: It's not weird, it just not normal according to social experience. Maybe you have dreamt before, and didn't know it was a dream. How can you define something, if you don't know how ?
<existance> what do the dump and pass columns mean in /etc/fstab?
<cenopec> first i could not mount my floppy now i cant mount my optical
<cenopec> what the hell
<sethk> czr, indeed, so what?
<Red-Sox> snorks: ah, what a good point
<Biscuitian_Warhe> czr: I mean manually look in the disk files.
<MagicFab> hello
<cenopec> was there something wrong with the update
<Agrajag> existance: dump means whether or not it gets backed up to tape by dump
<Agrajag> which isn't really used any more
<navarone> cenopec> did you try "sudo mount /dev/fd0" ?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> drapelyk: I'd love too. But High School is SO LIFE SUCKING!
<MagicFab> what software is used for ubotu ?
<czr> sethk, so you mean that it is xserver-xorg even if it says xfree86?
<snorks> Red-Sox: Well don't get me wrong. I was a bit blunt saying it wasn't normal :/ I don't know how to talk to a 12 year old without perhaps saying something wrong. But you seem down to earth
<Agrajag> pass means on which pass it is mounted, 0 goes first, then everything with a 1, then everything with a 2, etc
<SpAwN> Biscuitian_Warhe,  http://pastebin.com/445678
<snorks> Red-Sox: If I screw up it's not intentionally
<existance> Agrajag, cool, thanks
<drapelyk> Biscuitian_Warhe I don't understand
<Red-Sox> snorks: you cant screw up if you are telling the truth
<guru54_> snorks, none of us are normal
<czr> xserver-xfree86 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6?
<snorks> Red-Sox: I think quantum physics would interest you. It would put the world in a totally different perspective
<sethk> xorg split from the xfree86 source.  Many of the things with it still say xfree
<corvax> hello
<snorks> Red-Sox: Or perhaps make it all clear to you
<guru54_> snorks, i like quantum physics
<nvez> erm, SpAwN ..
<snorks> guru54_: same
<cenopec> navarone: yeah everything
<nvez> apt-get install gcc ?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Open up Synapic, and search for gcc-3.4, and d/l install that.
<existance> whats the prefix for a bash script?
<Toma-> SpAwN: what and why are you compiling that?
<nvez> +sudo
<Agrajag> Schrodinger's cat is dead
<snorks> guru54_: Red-Sox should watch "what the !#% do we know"
<Red-Sox> snorks: i like quantum physics, it is not offered at my grade level, but I read about it all the time
<SpAwN> i have no sound
<Biscuitian_Warhe> SpAwN: Breezy uses gcc 4.0, and for the oddest reason nothing likes it.
<guru54_> snorks, i own it
<corvax> im interested in making a debian package from a tar.bz2 source file
<existance> Schrodinger's cat is not dead
<SpAwN> and am trying to instal them manualy
<Toma-> SpAwN: dont.
<SpAwN> hehe
<czr> hmm. what is 5.10 codename?
<czr> warty?
<Agrajag> existance: FILTHY LIAR
<neoplasticity> hello
<corvax> the file is here
<Toma-> czr: breezy badger
<corvax> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Themes/MetaTheme-279.shtml
<Agrajag> czr: warty was 4.10
<czr> Toma-, thanks
<snorks> Red-Sox: Hehe, I hereby sentence you to the most fascinating 12 year old boy I've ever met
<nvez> Just use "sudo apt-get install gcc", SpAwN
<existance> Agrajag, clearly i'm correct :P
<czr> ahhahh. that explains the xfree86
<sethk> SpAwN, there are packages for the older gcc versions
<Toma-> SpAwN: compiling and installing alsa wont do anything
<guru54_> lol snorks
<The_Isle_of_Mark> lol @ argraj
<czr> I wonder how that ended up on my system. I used netbase install iso
<Agrajag> existance: don't make me open that box
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Toma-: He needs the alsa-utils.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> or whatever
<Agrajag> I'll do it... hey it's empty, wtf
<existance> Agrajag, unfortunately, you are too.  I'm going to go explode now.
<snorks> guru54_: What you mean own it? You have the movie? Or are you owning at quantum physics?
<Toma-> what for?
<SpAwN> Toma-, i was told its worth a shot
<guru54_> i finally committed to computer science and got accept to a college snausages
<existance> hehe
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Toma-: Trying to configure a card on ALSA.
<guru54_> snorks, i have the movie
<SpAwN> im desperat for sound now so ill try anything
<Red-Sox> snorks: whoa... Im honored
<Biscuitian_Warhe> existance: Don't make me eat that box...
<sethk> SpAwN, better to try something that might work
<Toma-> the alsa script at startup works as alsaconf
<nvez> hm
<nvez> why just not
<cenopec> guru53_: where you gonna go
<existance> Biscuitian_Warhe, boxes aren'
<nvez> apt-get install alsa
<existance> damn..
<nvez> or that doesnt work?
<drapelyk> anyone have some freetime to help me setup a blog on my webserver?
<existance> Biscuitian_Warhe, boxes aren't so good on the digestive system
<Toma-> SpAwN: what card do you have?
<SpAwN> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<Red-Sox> snorks: i like to read about quantum physics, nuclear science, and World War II
<SpAwN> its the card that came with my dell dimension 8400
<Red-Sox> snorks: and linux ;)
<guru54_> cenopec, im going to Southern Illinois University of Edwardsville as i get a great discount and have a uncle 15mins from campus im going to live with
<snorks> Red-Sox: A tip based off of my personal experience is to stay extremely critical to social information. Commercials and crap. It's brain-nuking at its best. Here's a scenario. A hospital lacks money to house all their patients in their own bed. A football stadium expands for over 3 mill $. Where is the logic?
<maxi> alguien habla espaol ????
<Red-Sox> snorks: i think linux is the most complicated of the four
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<navarone> guru54...sweet...nice to have family to support you
<existance> what's the file that gets called at startup?
<guru54_> yea will be nice on the finances
<Toma-> SpAwN: what does "lspci | grep audio" return?
<snorks> Red-Sox: Does your parents know you're smart?
<maxi> hi ,,,
<SpAwN> roob@sMoKiNgDoPe:~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a$ lspci | grep audio
<SpAwN> 0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Red-Sox> snorks: wow, i never thought of that, but consider this, there are millions of people eating very seldemly, but you and I eat three times a day, that to lacks logic
<guru54_> SIUE also has some awsome professors, i have worked with them, and all their equipment is amazing
<Red-Sox> snorks: i guess, if you call me smart
<jason0_> Trying to resize existing partition, when I input the new size, it just goes to a blue screen. The machine hasn't stalled, but it doesn't appear to be doing anything.
<jason0_> Is this normal?
<Beelzebub1234> why am i getting a      this cd does not have ubuntu      error?
<snorks> Red-Sox: Maybe they don't want to bombard their cells with stimulative neurons, to live longer
<Toma-> SpAwN: and its not getting loaded on boot?
<snorks> Red-Sox: :P Well. Food makes us old and brittle
<cenopec> guru54
<SpAwN> well it hink it loads at boot
<SpAwN> but there is no sound whatsoever
<cenopec> guru54_: hope ya do well man
<Red-Sox> snorks: food = good
<Toma-> SpAwN: try this, "lsmod | grep ac97_codec"
<Red-Sox> snorks: i think ;)
<Toma-> dont paste the command aswell back in the chan plz ;)
<maxi> hi Red-Sox
<maxi> !!!!
<SpAwN> roob@sMoKiNgDoPe:~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a$ lsmod | grep ac97_codec
<SpAwN> snd_ac97_codec         83932  1 snd_intel8x0
<SpAwN> snd_pcm                88840  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<SpAwN> snd                    54884  10 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<ubotu> maxi: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<snorks> Red-Sox: Well yes of course :) It contains important stuff. But it's ultimately what brings us down aswell
<drapelyk> All: could anyone help me get MySQL working with PHP4.3+?
<guru54_> Red-Sox, coming from someone who had a 4.0gpa and high state/act scores yet by my junior year in HS fell to a 2.6gpa and rankked in the 75% of my class, do your homework no matter how easy and bogus it is, even if you can teach the class and argue the teacher out of his or her job
<snorks> Red-Sox: In the rules of quantum physics at least
<Red-Sox> maxi: um... hi, do I know you?
<guru54_> cenopec, thx
<Toma-> SpAwN: ok, its getting loaded. the recompiling and installing process would have done nothing. ;)
<maxi> I , speake Spanish
<navarone> snorks...if we all stop eating and breathing at least hospital beds will become available sooner...<s>
<existance> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<SpAwN> welli think im gonna give it shot anyways who know
<Veinos> hey
<snorks> navarone: hehe
<SpAwN> *kows
<maxi> Where do yo From ? (Red-Box)
<Red-Sox> guru54_: yes, i do, though i dont have a 4.0 gpa accumulated over the years, 3.8
<Toma-> SpAwN: does this command make a sound? "cat .Xclients >> /dev/dsp"
<Red-Sox> guru54_: i have gotten two B's i believe
<snorks> box
<Veinos> i'm new to linux, first time i install that :\ how do i log in the root user !?
<maxi> Where do you From ? (Red-Box)
<Agrajag> !tell Veinos about rootsudo
<Red-Sox> maxi: why?
<guru54_> Red-Sox, im talking about later grade school is bogus and they will tell you that, HighSchool is all that matters
<SpAwN> roob@sMoKiNgDoPe:~$ cat .Xclients >> /dev/dsp
<SpAwN> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Veinos: su in a terminal can do it
<Agrajag> Biscuitian_Warhe: no it can't
<Toma-> SpAwN: now we're getting somewhere.
<Red-Sox> guru54_: oh, i see, right now i am preparing for high school, right?
<Veinos> ok thanks
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Agrajag: It will in a terminal?
<Agrajag> Biscuitian_Warhe: no it won't.
<Agrajag> Not in ubuntu.
<Milk_> howdy folks!
<snorks> hi Milk_
<guru54_> Red-Sox, yea if your HS offers Honor classes look into it
<nemik> when you ./ install bin apps, where do you usually do it? is /usr/share a good place?
<maxi> My english , is not good
<neoplasticity> does anyone know the command to show what services are running on your computer?
<Agrajag> nemik: I usually put them in /opt
<jcarr> Dapper?
<jcarr> Dapper Dan?
<Toma-> SpAwN: whats not making sound? xmms?
<guru54_> Red-Sox, my HS didnt and i got bored quickly with the bullcrap they where teaching
<snorks> neoplasticity: ps aux
<SpAwN> everything
<nemik> thanks agrajag
<DapperDan> ps aix
<SpAwN> no boot sound no mucis no movies
<existance> uhh, what should I do if i installed the nvidia driver as per the website but i still can't get the right resolution?
<SpAwN> no error sounds
<DapperDan> cuz I loves aix
<Red-Sox> guru54_: i am already taking High School credits, and next year i will take honors
<jasongrieves> what about AIX
<ScreaminIke> Just got my ubuntu shipment
<DapperDan> I LOVES IT!
<Milk_> snorks, :)
<Toma-> SpAwN: try "killall esd" then play something in xmms
<xiO_> I'm getting the 'killed killed killed' error when trying to install ubu5.1. ctrl+alt+f3 shos everything fine but last line is insmod .....isofs.ko  , and I don't see anything useful in /var/log  . Anyone have more ideas?
<DapperDan> AIX is my precous
<ScreaminIke> runnin it LIVE on a public terminal
<ScreaminIke> :)
<Agrajag> I have some old AIX books in my cubicle, the last guy left them there
<guru54_> Red-Sox, nice im actually taking college classes for my senior year lol HS ran out of classes for me and i tested out of state ones
<jasongrieves> lol im working on AIX here at IBM
<ScreaminIke> tryin to work up the nerve to pass out all my extras
<Agrajag> jasongrieves: oh it's all YOUR fault is it
<jasongrieves> Agrajag lol
<SpAwN> Toma-,  nope
<SpAwN> nothing
<Milk_> I got an odd one here... I accidentaly changed the orentation of my top menu bar the other night, and how changing it back (to top) it defaults to the middle center of the screen, If I expand it, it goes to the top and stays untill I restart X the next time..
<snorks> Red-Sox: Out of curiosity, what did you dream about?
<Milk_> any ideas?
<jasongrieves> Agrajag hey AIX is good at some stuff
<Toma-> SpAwN: is xmms saying device busy?
<Agrajag> jasongrieves: oh I've never used it
<Red-Sox> guru54_: cool, the middle school is letting me go ahead in the classes that I am real good at, and they let me take classes with the 8th grade HS credit guys
<guru54_> snorks, what kinda question is that?
<jasongrieves> Agrajag you probably never will :)
<snorks> guru54_: an out of curiosity-question?
<jasper> !w32
<ubotu> jasper: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<drapelyk> All: could anyone help me get MySQL working with PHP4.3+?
<maxi> ubotu como hago eso ?
<ubotu> I don't know, maxi
<Agrajag> my job so far involves one linux box and one windows one, running opennms and a jabber server. my job is incredibly boring.
<guru54_> snorks, in what reference
<jasper> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Red-Sox> snorks: *cough* um... nevermind that *cough*
<SpAwN> it says please chck that the sound card i configured and that i have the correct output plugin and that no other program is using the soundcard
<calc> Agrajag: sleep
<Agrajag> I'm about to ask for them to give me more work
<guru54_> snorks, like just dreaming or what do you want to do with your life
<Agrajag> calc: oh I do, every morning, it just doesn't feel right, you know?
<monteiro> anyone knows the keys combination to make EOF in bash ?
<jasongrieves> does ubuntu build hte damange and fixes extensiosn into X?
<calc> Agrajag: heh
<snorks> guru54_: If he dreamt about the solution to world peace I'd wanna hear about it.
<guru54_> lol snorks
<Agrajag> monteiro: ctrl-z
<jasper> monteiro: try Ctrl+D?
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> what am I saying
<Red-Sox> snorks: im  embarrassed
<Red-Sox> easily
<Agrajag> it is D
<guru54_> snorks, there is no solution
<Agrajag> see, I didn't get my nap this morning, and this is what happens
<monteiro> jasper : tks , you're right :)
<guru54_> snorks, you would have to end the human race to gain peace
<jasper> :)
<navarone> guru54> yes there is...we all move to mars...<s>
<snorks> guru54_: Well there ARE, but only for a short moment. exactly
<durt> or at least the non-white races...
<Red-Sox> snorks: i can tell you if you REALLY want me to, but you must PM me
<SpAwN> brb
<snorks> guru54_: grotesque. replace everyone with smart people, till the smart people gets mad at eachother. then you have it going again
<snorks> Red-Sox: No need :)
<Kayde> I got 2 go soon!
<Red-Sox> snorks: phew! thank you, thank you, thank you
<snorks> Red-Sox: Now you just make me feel bad :/
<Toma-> SpAwN: just as a little note, compiling and installing another set of alsa drivers is going to be very dodgy.
<guru54_> we should just join #red-sox Red-Sox , snorks
* Red-Sox is covered with relief
<Agrajag> guru54_: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Red-Sox> guru54_: is it a real channel?
<jasongrieves> does ubuntu build hte damange and fixes extensiosn into X?
<Agrajag> just to keep it out of #ubuntu
<Agrajag> jasongrieves: I think so
<mjr> jasongrieves, seems to
<SpAwN> hmm well i dont know what else to do
<biscuit_> SpAwN: You still here? Dialup isn't perfect.
<calc> jasongrieves: i see DAMAGE but not FIXES
<mjr> at least my Hoary default X server has them
<SpAwN> yes
<mjr> calc, it's XFIXES
<Toma-> jasongrieves: fixes? i know it has the damage extensions..
<biscuit_> SpAwN: Anything go wrong?
<jasongrieves> how can I probe
<jasongrieves> Xfixes
<calc> mjr: ah i see it now
<mjr> jasongrieves, xdpyinfo lists the extensions
<calc> jasongrieves: yea xfixes is in there
<SpAwN> not yet....its still compiling
<existance> why can't i change the permissions of a directory I created in / ?
<jasongrieves> ah thanks, been a while
<Toma-> *sigh* i cant wait to say "i told you so"
<biscuit_> SpAwN: Alrite, *Crosses fingers hoping we had the same problem.. Lol
<[LV] z1ng3r> hi. can anybody help me on setting this permission on folder? drwx-wx--T
<jasongrieves> Agrajag you dont have an old P series box do you?
<Agrajag> P series?
<[LV] z1ng3r> plz
<jasongrieves> Agrajag get some old AIX disks and have some fun :)
<Agrajag> oh, no no
<jasongrieves> IBM power chpis
<SpAwN> well if i cant get this sound to wokr i can always go back to mandriva
<Kayde> SO NOONE CANHELP??
<Agrajag> All I have access to at work is a cheap Dell
<existance> zlng3r, try this site http://catcode.com/teachmod/chmod_cmd2.html
<existance> why can't i change the permissions of a directory I created in / ?
<Agrajag> Trying to make a usable system out of it
<Kayde> SO noone can help wth screen fuzz?
<durt> man chmod
<Dr_Willis> screen fuzz?
<Toma-> Kayde: you've set the wrong screen resolution.
<sethk> Kayde, did you ever figure out what your frequencies are?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<[LV] z1ng3r> durt tnx a lot :E
<Kayde> yes! 60htz
<jasongrieves> Agrajag i stll am trying to figure out how they are selling a #300 dollar laptop
<existance> why can't i change the permissions of a directory I created in / ?
<sethk> Kayde, and the resolution you are using?
<jasongrieves> Agrajag their right above us in Round Rock Texas
<sethk> existance, you probably need to use sudo
<Agrajag> jasongrieves: who is?
<jasongrieves> Agrajag main Dell HQ
<Agrajag> oh
<Dr_Willis> existance,  its not a mount point is it?
<existance> Dr_Willis, kinda .. :/
<Kayde> 800x600 is fuzzy, 640x480 isnt
<jasongrieves> guy across the apt. works for them, i work at IBM, good laughs
<existance> Dr_Willis, well, yea actually, that means i can't change it?
<[LV] z1ng3r> can anybody help me on setting this permission on folder? drwx-wx--T
<Dr_Willis> existance,  kinda? :P is it mounting a WIndows partition?
<existance> Dr_Willis, yup, good guess :P
<Kayde> 800x600 is fuzzy, 640x480 isnt
<matt__> hey, can someone help with installing a package I've downloaded?
<existance> [LV] z1ng3r, try this site http://catcode.com/teachmod/chmod_cmd2.html
<Dr_Willis> existance,  you need to set the 'umask=' option to be what you need.
<Kayde> Me?
<[LV] z1ng3r> existance tnx
<xiO_> I'm getting the 'killed killed killed' error when trying to install ubuntu 5.1. looking in /var/log/syslog it shows process '/sbin/debian-installer' erroring/exiting. anyone know why this would happen?
<dpupp-away> so if i wanted to try KDE in ubuntu, what do i need to do?
<Dr_Willis> existance,  type "!ntfs" and read the bots message
<evilX> how  i do to repair my splash screen
<existance> !ntfs
<existance> Dr_Willis, will do
<matt__> I have the deb file in my home directory, but the synaptic package manager doesn't seem to work with individual files, only repositories.
<sethk> matt__, right, you use dpkg
<xiO_> dpkg -i debname.deb ?
<evilX> how  i do to repair my splash screen??
<dpupp> sethk, and how would you remove it?
<Kayde> 800x600 is fuzzy, 640x480 isnt My Refresh rate is: 60Hz or 58Hz no diff
<biscuit_> SpAwN: Hows it coming?
<Toma-> xiO_: bad install media?
<matt__> cool beans :) thanks.
<existance> Dr_Willis: i already edited fstab to put it at /(directory)
<Toma-> Kayde: what monitor is it?
<matt__> will that take care of any dependencies as wel?
<xiO_> Toma: cd checks out with md5..?
<Dr_Willis> existance,  did you use the 'umask' option?
<Kayde> toshiba satelite laptop mionitor
<sethk> dpupp, remove what?
<SpAwN> im on the utils and i ran configure
<Toma-> xiO_: tried the "check media" part of the install?
<existance> Dr_Willis, nope, never heard of it :/ decently new to unix fs
<SpAwN> thenm i went to use make and got this roob@sMoKiNgDoPe:~/Desktop/alsa-utils-1.0.9rc4a$ make
<SpAwN> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<xiO_> toma: yeah, A-ok
<dpupp> sethk you were saying how to install a deb... how would you uninstall a deb ?
<navarone> matt__> you have to cd to home directory...or wherever deb file is first in termianl
<Kayde> 800x600 is fuzzy, 640x480 isnt My Refresh rate is: 60Hz or 58Hz no diff,  toshiba satelite laptop mionitor
<Agrajag> Kayde: did you try any other resolutions? A lot of laptops use 1024x768 natively
<sethk> dpupp, not sure, do man dpkg
<LjL> dpupp: you can use apt-get for that
<Kayde> it dosnt have that option
<evilX> how  i do to repair my splash screen??  help
<Agrajag> and anything else will be scaled and look ugly
<dpupp> sethk. ok thanks.
<Kayde>  1024x768 isnt in the option
<existance> Dr_Willis, still reading the article in !ntfs so i might find it :), i don't  really want to do it the auto way though
<Dr_Willis> existance,  the 'issue' is that windows partitions cant have the same 'permissions' set as a normal ext2/3 filesystem. The Mount/fstab options are used to set them at mount time. and they dont change afterwards
<biscuit_> SpAwN: Try make depend
<dpupp> i want to try KDE. what do i need to do? im currently using ubuntu 5.10 gnome.
<redeeman> anyone here using snd-usb-audio?
<SpAwN> ahh i just saw this "configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<SpAwN> " any idea?
<funkyHat> matt__, it won't take care of deps, but if there are any issues it will tell you, then you can use synaptic/apt to fix them and finish installing
<sethk> SpAwN, install ncurses
<Dr_Willis> install a curses library :P
<SpAwN> ahh k
<Toma-> SpAwN: you need the ncurses-dev
<buddy> is there a program in ubuntu that will allow me to see vnc servers. I have connected to my ubuntu machine with a windows machine but cant find a program to view other machiens from my ubuntu one
<existance> Dr_Willis, looks like its fmask and dmask
<evilX> how  i do to repair my splash screen on gnome??  help
<SpAwN> ah k thanks
<jasongrieves> WARNING: Couldn't find the DAMAGE library. Check config.log for details
<existance> Dr_Willis, there's  a file_umask for Apple systems though
<navarone> existance> I have prob with windows partion I use for p2p shares...I cannot write directly to the shared folder...hoever I can createa  new folder ther and transfer files there and then transfer again to shares thru windows
<Dr_Willis> existance,  i normally set umask, and uid and gid, depending on what i want to do.
<jasongrieves> drat my debian skills
<jasongrieves> where do extensions go?
<Toma-> SpAwN: if youre serious about screwing your system, try this first, "apt-get build-dep alsa"
<gparent> Where does linux mount shared folders from Windows ?
<gparent> I tried Mnt, didnt work.
<Toma-> and alsa-lib
<evilX> how  i do to repair my splash screen on gnome??  help
<navarone> gparent...maybe in /media
<Agrajag> buddy: Applications > Internet> Terminal Server Client
<FuzzyGhost> Heya
<gparent> Alright..
<mjr> jasongrieves, you probably want libxdamage-dev
<quacker> gparent, /media/
<jasongrieves> mjr, ah, probobaly
<buddy> Agrajag: Thank you
<gparent> Nope.
<gparent> Damn
<gparent> Let me check my VMWare settings
<SpAwN> aallright Toma- ill try that right after
<navarone> gparent...is it set to automount?
<existance> navarone, the other day someone said you couldn't write to ntfs, only read... you can write to it?
<biscuit_> SpAwN: I gotta kinda go now. :/
<gparent> Where do I see that option?
<Natdigga_> alright...I've been on ubuntu for 3 days now just enjoying the software that came with it...so what do you all suggest I do now...I'm ready to get my hands dirty!  :)
<evilX> how  i do to repair my splash screen on gnome??  help
<existance> Dr_Willis, how do you use umask? I don't see it in this article
<SpAwN> biscuit_, thanks for ya help so far
<quacker> gparent, then they're not mounted
<Toma-> SpAwN: it'll install all the packages you need to build alsa-base... do it before
<redeeman> gparent: it doesent just mount automatically
<FuzzyGhost> I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me with a Nvidia problem.
<SpAwN> ill figure it out :D
<Kayde> Any help or do i try a diofferent place?!
<drapelyk> All: could anyone help me get MySQL working with PHP4.3+?
<SpAwN> ohh Toma- got ya
<navarone> existance...no writing to ntfs can lead to corruption. I use a fat32 partition for sharinf files between os's
<Toma-> SpAwN: actually, forget it. ill take no part in this murder.
<gparent> Then how do I mount it?
<existance> Dr_Willis, granted it goes in the fstab entry, i mean what = what permission
<redeeman> drapelyk: just install it, but you should get php 5
<biscuit_> SpAwN: Alrite, you should be able to get it. Lol. If you need anything drop a line to biscuitian.warhead@gmail.com.
<existance> navarone,i see
<biscuit_> SpAwN: Later dude.
<SpAwN> ahh thanks bro
<SpAwN> pz
<Kayde> 800x600 is fuzzy, 640x480 isnt My Refresh rate is: 60Hz or 58Hz no diff,  toshiba satelite laptop mionitor  Can someone help or should i go somewhear else?
<drapelyk> redeeman: ok, I'm trying to install a blog solution on my webserver
<evilX> how  i do to repair my splash screen on gnome??  help
<redeeman> gparent: you gotta install smbfs, then you can mount using the mount command, but you can also just use the gnome network browser to browse the network
<Kayde> fuzzy asin stuffed
<drapelyk> redeeman: I've got Apache2 installed, I need to get MySQL and I guess PHP5? running
<gparent> thx
<Toma-> evilX: what do you mean repair?
<SpAwN> Toma-, apt-get build-dep alsa doesnt install anything for me anyways
* dpupp backs up his data ... im going on a noob expedition into: how much junk can you throw at ubuntu before it seizes working.
<Toma-> SpAwN: try alsa-base instead of alsa
<redeeman> drapelyk: php is a matter of simply being installed, mysql aswell, since it starts itself when you install
<The_Isle_of_Mark> anyone have any idea when the ucp test is coming out?
<SpAwN> k
<drocko> When i installed ubuntu it partitioned off my entire physical drive as an LVM volume. i would like to make another partition that is not in the LVM. is it possible to resize a physical volume?
<drocko> in LVM that is
<drapelyk> redeeman: so there is no configuration?
<Sionide> offtopic: anyone here watch desperate housewives?
<redeeman> drapelyk: there shouldn't be
<evilX> i install a splashy thing.. to change the image when the unbuntu its monting the sistem
<drapelyk> redeeman: k, do you know why i'm not seeing PHP5 when I "apt-cache search PHP"?
<SpAwN> well Toma- what exactly does this install and how might it help my no sound?
<evilX> but doest work
<redeeman> drapelyk: don't use captive php
<jasongrieves> mjr, good call, i just noticed fixes libs were there
<SpAwN> im not used to ubuntu or gnome so pls bear with me
<redeeman> drapelyk: besides, it might be called mod_php
<afabian> dpupp, what have you got in mind?  Compiling perl and installing it in /usr?
<jasongrieves> no damage
<Toma-> SpAwN: if you'd been listening to me, its going to do nothing.
<drapelyk> redeeman: I don't understand
<redeeman> drapelyk: apt-cache search php
<theblue> Hi all.
<drapelyk> redeeman I did
<Toma-> evilX: click System > Preferences > Spplash Screen and change it back
<evilX>  i uninstalling splashy thing , i reboot and the original splash bar does work
<SpAwN> lol i say that command doesnt work and u give me the right one...then i ask what i installed and u say that?
<redeeman> drapelyk: not PHP, php
<drapelyk> redeeman: ok
<FuzzyGhost> Would there be a less busy time I could come back, or an e-mail I could send the question too?
<durt> [LV] z1ng3r: if you havent figured it out yet, its 1730
<Toma-> well you seemed hellbent on installing these compiled drivers when its got nothing to do with the drivers at all
<boo> hey what is a cpkg file?
<Kayde> HELP me: my laptop monitor, when on Win XP it works, on ubuntu it dosnt-its squiggly in bottom corner of screen, on 800x600  my refresh is 60hz when i lower my resolution it stuffes again
<drapelyk> redeeman: still just php php3 and php4
<theblue> dkman: This is a response.
<redeeman> drapelyk: okay, i guess php5 is in universe/multiverse then, but php4 should work too
<SpAwN> well i biscuit was helping me
<gparent> I dunno
<gparent> I cant find it in network
<gparent> Its odd
<SpAwN> he has the same prob as me he was saying
<drapelyk> k
* SpAwN sighs
<SpAwN> oh well
<Toma-> SpAwN: he doesnt know what he's talking about
<Kayde> HELP me: my laptop monitor, when on Win XP it works, on ubuntu it dosnt-its squiggly in bottom corner of screen, on 800x600  my refresh is 60hz when i lower my resolution it stuffes again, exept 640x480 it workes
<drapelyk> redeeman: am I to assume that php4 is the newest 4?
<boo> Help: does anyone know what a .cpkg is
<SpAwN> well doh!
<afabian> Kayde, X can usually do just about anything that WinXP can, as far as driving monitors goes.  (3D acceleration is a different story, may need nvidia or ati and their proprietary drivers).  Try Googling on your laptop's model number and see how others have configured X for it.
<LjL> bob: a klik package iinm
<Toma-> Kayde: http://disjunkt.com/linux-toshiba-m40x/ scroll down to "Setting-up X"
<redeeman> drapelyk: i think it's relatively new, atleast you can be certain there are no security problems
<donald> Question: I`m having trouble understanding the installation of Plugger from their websight....is there a more in debpth location for nubies??
<Dr_Willis> Dont you normally want to run a LCD at its "designed" res.  anything Higher/Lower can look blury
<drapelyk> redeeman: ok, the blog I am trying to install uses 4.3+
<Kayde> TYYY
<redeeman> drapelyk: you should be able to see what version once you apt-get install it
<afabian> Dr_Willis, yeah.  Usually called the 'native resolution.'
<redeeman> drapelyk: but you could uncomment those repos in sources.list and get php5 (i believe its there)
<Dr_Willis> afabian,  yea thats the term :P
<yatesy> tft/lcd screens don't go higher than their native res :P
<drapelyk> redeeman: ok, I see php4-mysql, if i'm going to be using MySQL should I just get that?
<drapelyk> redeeman: and if so do I need php4 also?
<theblue> !tell dkman about hoary
<Toma-> Kayde: HOWEVER, make sure its the right monitor for your laptop. is it a m40x?
<yatesy> yes, the former would just be a module
<SpAwN> Toma-, is there anything else you would suggest i try?......cuz im pretty clueless as of right now
<redeeman> drapelyk: i think so, but im not completely sure
<existance> is it possible to have one monitor on an ATI card and another on Nvidia in ubuntu?
<rebort> can anyone help me with a longstanding keyboard problem?
<redeeman> drapelyk: i gotta go, you should ask someone else in here
<drapelyk> redeeman: ok, thanks a bunch
<rebort> i describe it in detail http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479
<redeeman> existance: it is in all linux distributions
<Toma-> SpAwN: ask these lovely people how to figure out how to see whats using your /dev/dsp. something has been laoded and is "plugging" up the sound system
<existance> redeeman: how would i go about doing it then, when i install ATI drivers it uninstalls nvidia, and vice versa
<Toma-> the drivers are fine.
<redeeman> Toma-: fuser -v /dev/dsp will tell
<luisito> hey! what is that Ubuntu Linux 6.04 Flight 1?
<Toma-> there u go SpAwN ^^
<rebort> nah?
<SpAwN>  sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp
<SpAwN>  returened nothign
<redeeman> existance: linux-restricted-modules gives you nvidia kernel module and ati kernel module, then all you gotta install is xorg-driver-fglrx and nvidia-glx
<FuzzyGhost> I'll just ask:  I am using a 64mb (don't know if it's GeForce or TNT, what have you) and it used to work with the 3d accel. in the last version of Ubuntu.  I gathered the drivers and ran the config command, but it won't work.  Quake3 gave a library/module version mismatch error; glxgears gives this error:
<Toma-> same here....
<FuzzyGhost> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<FuzzyGhost> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<aSt3raL> im downloading ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<aSt3raL> is there only one install disc?
<redeeman> existance: if the standard will uninstall eachother, you might need to pass some arguments to apt-get
<Dr_Willis> aSt3raL,  yep.
<redeeman> aSt3raL: yes
<navarone> Spawn did you turn off the sound server startup in System/Preferences/Sound?
* redeeman gone
<Kayde> Toma- Kayde: HOWEVER, make sure its the right monitor for your laptop. is it a m40x?--I dont know
<aSt3raL> where can i get a list of packages that come with the install?
<SpAwN> navarone, no i didnt its set to load at boot
<Toma-> Kayde: is there a little sign on the laptop saying what model it is?
<rebort> anyone have ideas about the keyboard issue
<navarone> Spawn...try disabling it and see what happens
<jhbramlett> pork rules
<donald> Question: Could i please get some help with installing Plugger.
<existance> redeeman, i don't see a linux-restricted-module for ATI
<Dr_Willis> Oink?
<FuzzyGhost> asteral, the system comes with Synaptic, a package manager
<Kayde> yea
<navarone> Spawn> and I would think you'd need to reboot...or amybe restart x
<SpAwN> k i unchecked start at start up?should i log out or rebbot?
<SpAwN> ahh k
<jhbramlett> pork is oink-a-delic
<SpAwN> brb
<existance> redeeman, i already installed linux-restricted-modules-686 for the nvidia driver
<FuzzyGhost> If you don't want to apt-get in terminal just use Synaptic.
<Toma-> i gtg. cyas
<alekz> anyone knows what is gnome-pty-helper process for ?
<calc> its there to use memory
<Kayde> ps223a-59084
<Kayde> ps223a-59084 that is the model
<jhbramlett> so, does it jack with the apt system when one builds and installs from tarballs (sources) ?
<aSt3raL> for a laptop that has xp and slackware installed, and i want to get rid of slackware and use ubuntu, should i format the linux partition from xp or the install program?
<calc> jhbramlett: if you install into /usr it will
<aSt3raL> and ideas on that?
<rebort> my keyboard doesnt work!
<calc> jhbramlett: install into /usr/local or /opt
<SpAwN> no sound
<Kayde> Toma- Kayde: is there a little sign on the laptop saying what model it is? ps223a-59084 that is the model
<rebort> slam bang crash loud noise
<jhbramlett> it seems like a pain sometimes to get everything you need in .deb format
<aSt3raL> also whats a good size for the partition to install ubuntu and swap file partition?
<calc> aSt3raL: minimum for ubuntu is about 2GB
<SpAwN> but i can now select oss as a audio output
<calc> aSt3raL: swapfile depends on the system
<SpAwN> and i hear a little click when i do the sound test...no sound...but it makes a little crackel sound
<SpAwN> it didnt do this b4
<aSt3raL> 5gb for ubuntu and 1gb for swap file sound good?
<calc> aSt3raL: that should be plenty yea
<Dr_Willis> 1 gb is a little huge. :P
<aSt3raL> 500mb better?
<Dr_Willis> unless you know you will be needing that much swap
<jhbramlett> if you actually ever use 1gb swap, your system will be sucking air
<Dr_Willis> I normaly set a 512mb swap. :P
<aSt3raL> ok
<Dr_Willis> but it rarely gets used.
<aSt3raL> thanks
<calc> aSt3raL: if you want to hibernate you need roughly 1.3x your memory for swap (iirc)
<aSt3raL> thats all the questions i have for now ill be around later though :p
<eternalist> Dr_Willis, I think i saw something with your name on bash.org
<donald> Question: Could i please get some help with the installation of Plugger....their websight doesn`t do much for a nubie.
<eternalist> Dr_Willis, this is it i think > http://bash.org/?333425
<Dr_Willis> eternalist,  :P
<jhbramlett> ubuntu is my first debian-ish distro but, I have to say, it's pretty nice
<Dr_Willis> heh
<FuzzyGhost> I think I'm just going to downgrade.
<Dr_Willis> eternalist,  Yep. :P
<Epix> Anyone know of a USB device that handles audio inputs? Something like a Firepod but USB. Its gotta work on ubuntu!
<FuzzyGhost> Thanks anyway.
<DapperDan> is firefox 1.5 availble in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> eternalist,  i wonder what happened to that Force feedback mouse..
<DapperDan> can I just update and install?
<eternalist> Dr_Willis, haha
<Dr_Willis> eternalist,  it was sort of a gimicky mouse.
<SpAwN> i wonder why mandriva is the only linux that my sound actualy works on
<Dr_Willis> it would 'vibrate' when moving over icons and so forth.
<Agrajag> DapperDan: not until Dapper comes out
<Kayde> I HAVE TO GO, thanks 4 ur help...but none of it realy helped ty anyway :)
<calc> DapperDan: not yet
<Agrajag> Breezy has 1.0.7
<calc> dapper has 1.5rc3
<DapperDan> durn
<Agrajag> calc: no it doesn;t.
<DapperDan> I w ill download it
<DapperDan> and install it myself!
<Agrajag> it has 1.0.7
<DapperDan> damn it
<calc> Version: 1.4.99+1.5rc3.dfsg-1ubuntu3
<DapperDan> ffs
<donald> I have to go as well....thanks for all the help.
<calc> sure looks like 1.5rc3 to me
<Agrajag> calc: where is that from?
<calc> Filename: pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_1.4.99+1.5rc3.dfsg-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<calc> dapper amd64
<Agrajag> calc: oh ojh dpaper
<Agrajag> see this is what happens when I don't sleep
<calc> Agrajag: hehe
<jhbramlett> check this: I got breezy running pretty well on a 300mhz PII  - 64 mb ram laptop
<jhbramlett> (server type install, xfce windows manager, dillo web browser)
<jhbramlett> runs fast
<Epix> ?
<coz> hello all
<coz> problem here
<coz>  For some reason several things fro uninstalled
<coz> en_US:en    LC_ALL    en_US.UTF-8
<coz> how do I reinstall these?
<Howie> Test
<navarone> Spawn...in System/Preferences/Sound waht sound device does it say it is using? I am using a sb live and it says "CA0106"
<morphix> jhbramlett: i have ubuntu running on my other p4 & also my old old celeron 366mhz 192mb ram lol runs perfect on both.
<Varanger> hello
<SpAwN> navarone,  intel ich6
<jhbramlett> firefox runs too slow for my system tho
<calc> firefox eats ram like candy
<Varanger> does someone know what's the difference between .bashrc and .bash_profile ?
<navarone> Spawn> Any other option ind rop down?
<daniel_s> i have just installed ubuntu and the display is shifted to the right be about 5 pixels - any suggestions on how to fix this? i have tried using 'xvidtune' to no avail
<SpAwN> navarone,  nope
<calc> its currently using over 300MB on my system, usually its much higher
<SpAwN> only that one
<jhbramlett> this crazy dillo browser is super-fast (but very limited functionality)
<jhbramlett> dillo ram footprint is like 350kb
<morphix> jhbramlett: there must be something wrong.. cause i can do everything on the celeron 366mhz that i can do on the p4..
<morphix> and firefox runs smooth for me on both.
<jhbramlett> I only got 64 mb ram
<navarone> dillo?
<calc> jhbramlett: yea 64mb ram would be painful with firefox
<MickMcMack> morphix, you wouldn't be able to do any raytracing on that 366 though, would you?
<durt> firefox 1.5 is still slow on 512mb ram
<morphix> make a larger swap partition
<Delvien> Ok i have this vmware-instal.pl how do i run it???????
<morphix> MickMcMack: i dont even know what that is.
<theCore> jhbramlett: use epiphany over firefox
<coz> when installing something the terminal says that three things are missing and must be reinstalled
<jhbramlett> I also run ubuntu on a two-dual-core x86_64 machine with 2+ gb ram (with raided fast sata2 drives).......... that works well too.
<theCore> jhbramlett: epip got all the feature of firefox but it's way faster
<coz> LC_ALL     en_US:en     en_US.UTF-8
<navarone> Spawn> uninstall polaudio and install esound
<jhbramlett> hmmmm.... I'll check it out
<navarone> polyaudio
<SpAwN> navarone, i already have
<coz> I tried polyaudio it screwed things up for me but it really sounded good
<SpAwN> ive read alot of threads and tried alot of thing
<coz> anyone know how to reinstall these three missing elements?
<calc> i don't have speed problems with firefox on my system, it just uses huge amounts of ram
<SpAwN> i cant even find polyaudio in synaptic
<XiCillin> anybody know how to play dvds in mplayer? every time i go to the device it just opens up to the files instaed of playing htem
<Agrajag> you mean polypaudio?
<coz> polyaudio isn't in synaptic
<SpAwN> yes
<navarone> Spawn> this thread may help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75581.html
<jhbramlett> epiphany requires gnome? (I'm running the smaller, faster xfce)
<SpAwN> maby i should uninstall esd and install polypautio
<Varanger> does someone know what's the difference between .bashrc and .bash_profile ?
<morphix> openbox ;)
<daniel_s> Varanger: i think bash_profile is run whenever you start a terminal
<pepsi> boo!
<navarone> Look for the Beastboy entry
<Varanger> daniel_s: and .bashrc ?
<navarone> Maybe you have to do complete removal of the polyaudio thingy...<?>
<daniel_s> bashrc is run when bash is executed is some other way - e.g. if you write 'bash <command>'
<Epix> is there anything that will do this?
<XiCillin> anybody get dvd's to run in mplayer? without it opening it up as a directory?
<daniel_s> i have just installed ubuntu and the display is shifted to the right be about 5 pixels - any suggestions on how to fix this? i have tried using 'xvidtune' to no avail
<SpAwN> yea navarone i read that and when i went to uninstall polyp....i looked in synaptic and it wasnt installed and esd was already installed?
<navarone> hmmm...maybe you need polypaudio then...<shrug>
<SpAwN> ill give it a go
* MickMcMack stabs Ubuntu.
<MickMcMack> DAMN YOU!
<MickMcMack> :(
<MickMcMack> Ubuntu just installed the jdk1.4.2 over my 1.5 installation.
<XiCillin> daniel_s try auto adjust on your monitor
<MickMcMack> And it will not go away!
<SpAwN> well ill brb
<daniel_s> XiCillin: its on a laptop so no auto-adjust available afaik
<jasongrieves> join #ubuntu-accessibility
<jasongrieves> oops
<jasongrieves> heheh
<SoulPropagation> where do i put mplayer codecs
<parvex> mmm
<parvex> holas
<jasongrieves> that's what happens when ur working until 9 PM
<parvex> hola
<parvex> disculp'en alguien save si hay msn para ubuntu
<parvex> hola
<SoulPropagation> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<SoulPropagation> parvex: que ubotu habl
<pygrammer> hey, how can I fix my network initialization?
<parvex> 5.10
<pygrammer> when ubuntu was installed, somehow my two NICs weren't configured right (wireless and right)
<pygrammer> *wired
<deang> Can anyone suggest a good, and appropriate, text based adventure for my 7 year old?
<MickMcMack> Ubuntu KILLED my Java. :|
<pygrammer> and lo doesn't even initialize correctly
<pygrammer> it's mapped to nothing
<pygrammer> so it doesn't know itself :P
<parvex> mm gracias
<parvex> necesito ayuda
<pygrammer> and eth1 isn't initialized eiter
<pygrammer> *either
<parvex> quieron un msn
<parvex> para ubuntu
<pygrammer> so i'm wondering how i'd set that up ... i can't find the appropriate files
<pygrammer> i want dhclient to do it on boot-up
<Villa> hi
<SoulPropagation> parvex: /join #ubuntu-es
<SoulPropagation> es canal en espanol
<SoulPropagation> parvex: comprende?
<SpAwN> well i installed polypaudio and still have no sound
<SpAwN> this stinks i dont want to go back to mandriva yet....i realy wanted to try ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> You have unmuted the sound mixer? :P
<cenopec> how do i mount my optical drive
<cenopec> in terminal
<SpAwN> well i have unmuted everything i think
<DapperDan> Crouching python Hidden elephant - python.projects.postgresql.org
<SoulPropagation> cenopec: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<cenopec> sudo mount /dev/
<cenopec> k
<DapperDan> "LAMP" is overated. I use LAPP... and sometimes LARP!
<eternalist> LAMP's the shiz
<zack> SpAwN: http://www.nabble.com/Bug-339589:-ftp.debian.org:-Please-remove-polypaudio-t569920.html
<Dr_Willis> LARP? -
<DapperDan> I've found LAPP and LARP to be better ;)
<eternalist> how about WIMP
<eternalist> Windows IIS Mysql and PHP
<eternalist> ahah
<DapperDan> Linux, Apache, Ruby, Postgresql
<Dr_Willis> thats reminds me of getting smacked with a wooden sword by a large amazon.
<eternalist> Ruby is so underrated eh
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> Live Action Role Playing. :P
<cenopec> how do i open the cdrom drive from terminal
<darkgamer20> I would really like to thank the Ubuntu community for making such a great distribution! THANK YOU!
<Dr_Willis> We are getting way too many anacronams these days
<navarone> Spawn are you ona  alptop?
<SpAwN> no
<navarone> laptop
<SoulPropagation> where do i put mplayer codecs
<clint-> hi all
<navarone> hmm
<SpAwN> a dell dimension 8400
<jsubl2> navarone: /usr/lib/win32
<navarone> huh?
<badmacktuck> hello all
<SoulPropagation> jsubl2: i'm not navarone : )
<clint-> I'm back with ubuntu as well.. hardware detection works awesome, on this Acer Aspire 3610, 3613 WLCi actually. but going to edit /etc/fstab
<clint-> I have 4 operating systems on my notebook... :)
<badmacktuck> are php and mysql installed in breezy by default? if not what are the packages called?
<SoulPropagation> clint-: have fun
<navarone> Spawn...in System/Preferences/sound does it have anyhting about external amplifier? The thread I read involves a laptop with that as a prob...but maybe it is in yours as well...<s>
<clint-> i do :-)
<dpupp> wow... kde looks nice.
<aedes> has anyone used cupsaddsmb?  I'm getting a WERR_ACCESS_DENIED
<SpAwN> no nothing about external
<navarone> Spawn> in the volume control rather...sry
<SpAwN> no
<dpupp> what are files that end in ~ for example: todolist~
<jhbramlett> wow epiphany is fast on a low resources machine
<darkgamer20> is there a ubuntu HCL?
<SpAwN> still nothing about external
<dpupp> or 404.htm.txt~
<knopf> hi. how can I install a specific package? I need to install gcc-3.4.4
<knopf> apt-get install gcc-3.4.4 does not work
<navarone> Spawn> maybe in edit/prefernces in volume control?
<yuri> hi. I need some quick help if someone wouldn't mind. I have a .TTF font file. what directory do i put it on so that openoffice would see it?
<dpupp> is it save to delete files ending in filename.txt~
<clint-> knopf,
<clint-> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4.4
<SpAwN> ahh i see it
<SpAwN> i selected it
<clint-> first update though..
<knopf> clint, it says: couldn't find package
<clint-> 1 sec
<knopf> clint, even after an update
<navarone> Spawn uncheck the external thingy
<SpAwN> allright i just unchecked it
<SpAwN> the way it orignaly was
<badmacktuck> anybody know about breezy and php/mysql?
<navarone> Sapwn here is the thread http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1951256#post1951256   <--- bb002 entry
<knopf> clint, ah i see, it only has gcc-3.3
<SpAwN> allright thanks navarone
<navarone> Dunno if it will help
<SpAwN> i hope it does
<darkgamer20> is there a ubuntu HCL?
<navarone> btw Spawn...did you try the alsamixer in terminal to see if volumes were muted?
<clint-> k
<clint-> I'm working with eding my /etc/fstab
<clint-> kind of busy right now.. someone will help ya though
<SpAwN> yes i did navarone
<SpAwN> brb
<clint-> k.. anyone know how I can work in the GUI with editing configuration files?
<SoulPropagation> clint-: gedit
<djk_> kdesu kwrite for example..
<clint-> tryin
<djk_> eh, gksu gedit if you're using gnome.
<clint-> k
<Villa> anyone ever try to run ubuntu an an IBM iSeries?
<clint-> that will let me make changes?
<clint-> and save them
<clint-> I took and copied what knoppix had, and I tought myself a couple things.. wanting to mount ntfs.. and dvd.. and other things :)
<djk_> yes, you'll be able to make changes and save them.
<clint-> ty
<djk_> yw
<rebort> can anyone take a look at http://nanocrew.net/2005/09/01/compiling-vlc/#comments
<rebort> errr nevermind that...
<rebort> this: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479
<cornflake> does anyone know how to downgrade a system?
<clint-> brb
<morphix> is there a way to change the default highlighted os choice in GRUB?
<morphix> so instead of being default highlighted on ubuntu i can make it another.
<cornflake> morphix, yes... try man grub
<djk_> rebort: hehe, nice bug.
<dodgyville> Hello
<clint-> k now , this is messed up, asking me to enter password to unlock keyring
<oblib> Trying to work my parallel port scanner and I get this error:scanimage: open of device plustek_pp:/dev/lp0 failed: Error during device I/O
<oblib> Any help?
<blackraven14250> I'm trying to run updates, but what is the sudo password set to as default? I've entered what I have for root about 6 times already, and blank, and it won't work.
<SpAwN> damn well im just about out of ideas to get sound working
<clint-> your user password Black_Hat
<morphix> lol.
<clint-> blackraven14250,
<clint-> yeah.. I systems get locked up sometings. .what another good thing you can sometimes do is..  su -
<Varanger> I have installed wine (sudo apt-get install wine)
<Varanger> how can I configure it ??
<clint-> djk_,
<clint-> did that. but asked for keyring
<Varanger> If I install winesetuptk, it wants to uninstall wine
<clint-> Varanger,
<navarone> sry spawn...me too
<clint-> VMware or win4lin.. or codeweavers
<cenopec> can someone please help me
<clint-> Wine isn't all that great yet.. :-)
<cenopec> my comp is going to hell
<SpAwN> yea i think imma go install a diff distro ........:(
<cenopec> my floppy light is always on, but does not work and i cant mount it
<clint-> what you want it for
<SpAwN> i realy wanted to use ubuntu too
<navarone> Spwan...you can get a pci card and disable onboard sound
<clint-> I know.. I chose ubuntu because of its great hardware support
<cenopec> i cant mount my cd rom anymore as well, but that gives no response
<SpAwN> yea im not gonna go but another sound card if this one works
<_jason> does anyone know how to enable auto-repeat on mouse buttons? (similar to how when you hold down a letter on your keyboard it repeats instead of just one letter appearing)
<clint-> I use others.. Its the laptop.. its a punk. and new being...
<SpAwN> i dont got the income too
<navarone> I hear ya Spawn
<PorcupineTree> do we see ubuntu getting a newer version of GhostscriptESP soon?
<navarone> Spawn...but SB live is like 40 bucks Canadian at staples
<cenopec> PLEASE
<SpAwN> well i might try somthing else if i find it....but umm thanks everyone for ya help
<clint-> I have Xandros , Linspire 5.0, FreeBSD 6.0, PC BSD, Mandriva 2006 screwed up my network, Fedora Core 4 had synaptic touchpad problems,  PHLAK, Mandrake 10.0 was first.. Red Hat 9 is worthless.. Fedora Core 1 is outdated..
<SpAwN> hehe yea
<SpAwN> well it works in xp and mandriva
<clint-> tried Suse 10.0 but it had an error.. and I wasn't happy about that either, but I might give it another try
<blackraven14250> clint-, i don't get what you mean.
<SpAwN> so ill just use one of them i guess
<navarone> okay...best stay with that then...maybe wait for better support in new realease
<clint-> well I run more than 1 on this notebook
<navarone> brb
<SpAwN> yea
<clint-> Windows XP Professional, Xandros Business 3.0, which I stripped.. and Ubuntu.. and also .. PC BSD
<Varanger> clint-: what's the difference between Hoary's wine and Breezy's wine?
<clint-> your asking the wrong person.. :-)
<cenopec> some one please help me i dontknow what to do
<badmacktuck> anyone here know how to setup mysql on a breezy box?
<natdigga> What's a free windoze emulator I can install easily?
<blackraven14250> does anoyne here know what the default password is for sudo and gksudo?
<cenopec> PLEASE HELP, MY COMP IS DYING
<james_> cenopec-don't yell
<SpAwN> well im gonna go reinstall a diff os....i appreciate the help and hopfully ill get back in here when i can my sound to work on ubuntu :D pz out
<cenopec> james_: well no one will help and i cant use any periphs right now
<Blissex> cenopec: describe your problem...
<cenopec> k first my floppy drive will not work, the light is on, but when i try to mount it in the terminal and in browser window, neither seems to work
<cenopec> in terminal nothing happened and no new command prompt apears it just doesnt do anything
<clint-> lmfao I just saved my fstab :D
<clint-> now all partitions on my notebook gettin mounted automatically :D
<cenopec> now my dvdrw is pulling the same thing
<Blissex> cenopec: try the 'dmesg' command to see if it says something like error messages...
<clint-> and I did this myself.. gksu gedit didn't work worth crap
<clint-> -> sudo gedit
<cenopec> k
<clint-> brb all
<jason0_> I'm installing ubuntu right, I've gotten to the grub part. I already have fc4 and windows on /dev/hda1, but it only lists XP. I'm assuming its not safe to install grub?
<clint-> I am going see if this works :D
<clint-> jason0_,
<clint-> install Acronis Disk Director Suite 9 bud
<cenopec> seems like mostly I\O errors
<clint-> thats what I use, and I run over 5 operating systems*
<cenopec> but there are tons
<JaZyLNX> how can i search for a process i started i need to do it through command so i can kill it( i'm the user who started it)
<iRonWindows> here's a weird issue... I just installed Breezy Badger, and there is nothing to config a wireless card... ndiswrapper does its thing, but wlancfg just hangs (or maybe i'm not patient enough)
<jason0_> anyone else?
<iRonWindows> i had to apt those btw
<clint-> jason
<cenopec> any idea?
<clint-> use Acronis Disk Director Suite 9!!!
<clint-> be back all
<lampshade> JaZyLNX:  ps -A | grep programname
<cenopec> could it be a hardware error, ie, bad ide cable?
<chapium> whats the name of that account management software
<chapium> sorry, thats wrong
<JaZyLNX> tecknogod or dvs here?
<chapium> its similar to quicken
<JaZyLNX> thanks lampshade
<chapium> gsomething
<Amaranth> chapium: gnucash
<chapium> the gnu equivalent to quicken/ms-money
<chapium> thanks!
<chapium> couldnt think of it for the life of me
<chapium> is gnucash not in the ubuntu repos?
<iRonWindows> i read about that "windows wireless driver" app, how do I install that without a network connection?
<chapium> seems like it would be of all things that are actually in ther
<clint-> k.. that didn't work. .erm
<jsubl2> !find gnucash
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'gnucash' (3 shown): gnucash ;; gnucash-common ;; gnucash-docs.
<alekz> if i install ssh server what else i should do to users can access my server?
<clint-> anyone know how I can mount my ntfs paritition. hda1 etc. which Has my music on it. and books I like to read.. dam fstab didnt' work.. argh
<chapium> hmm
<chapium> insterstingly its not in the add application thingy
<jason0_> clint-: d/l the ntfs kernel modules.
<clint-> k
<clint-> how I go about doing that
<jsubl2> chapium: use synaptic
<clint-> there should be a way right. to get into root, and then enable in Disks options. where it says . incessible. thats bs
<chapium> jsteidl, i'm trying to stick to one package manager
<jsubl2> clint-: sudo modprobe ntfs
<Amaranth> chapium: apt-get, aptitude, and synaptic all use the same backend
<clint-> k
<chapium> hmm, ok
<insipid> it really necessary to chroot for certain binaries such as cageda when using the amd64 kernel?  doesnt the 32-bit libraries suffice?
<chapium> why would the ubuntu team hide it?  I wasn't aware of any politics
<clint-> nothing happens
<chapium> and its stable enough for fedora
<insipid> Amaranth, dpkg i presume?
<jsubl2> clint you need to install linux-restricted-`uname -r`
<clint-> chapium, , we all just have to work together
<clint-> ah
<Amaranth> insipid: yep
<chapium> clint-, no magic bullet yet i suppose
<clint-> k... just tell me what apt to install
* bluefoxicy installes 422 packages from dapper's 715 new ones.
<clint-> well I tried using the knoppix fstab. configuration had.   :-)
<natdigga> Question...I can't run edubuntu in the same install as breezy 5.10 ubuntu?
<clint-> its amazing,, Xandros, Linspire, Knoppix.. gee you systems are ma fav :D
<insipid> Synaptic is quite an impressive GUI...
<clint-> but not so dam great for my laptop hardware detection :-)
<clint-> hey I did the gksu gedit, but it ask for a keyring
<oblib> Trying to work my parallel port scanner and I get this error:   scanimage: open of device plustek_pp:/dev/lp0 failed: Error during device I/O
<oblib> Any help?
<chapium> i noticed ubuntu installed gnome-bittorent by default.  Is it used in any special way by the distribution?
<Kayde> ubuntu problem with toshiba satellite ps223a 59084 laptop-screen has vertical fuzzy lines
<snorks> How does drivers work in vmware?
<chapium> snorks, i'm using vmware right now, what do you mean?
<snorks> Like, directx and graphic card drivers, if installed on a vmware machine running windows XP
<snorks> chapium: I don't quite get it
<snorks> chapium: Is it another resort than Cedega?
<snorks> chapium: If one is a gamer?
<La_PaRCa> hey kinds
<snorks> a linux computer running windows xp in vmware is what i mean
<chapium> snorks, vmware probably wont enable any high end games since its such a resouce hog
<chapium> snorks, supposedly starcraft works in it though
<snorks> okey
<snorks> thanks chap :)
<oblib> anyone used MythTV in Ubuntu?
<snorks> i will use it for other issues though
<chapium> snorks, thats all i know, haven't tried it myself :D
<snorks> chapium: You gave me exactly what I wanted to know
<snorks> What version should I buy if I wanna test windows xp clients up against smb/ldap solutions?
<chapium> snorks, one thing is for sure.. vmware uses quite a bit of ram.  You can configure how much though
<snorks> vmware workstation?
<chapium> snorks, i'm using the player actually
<somedude> ubuntu is a word from south africa or something n stuff
<snorks> chapium: I need to create the "images"
<chapium> snorks, i'll get you a liink in 5 seconds for that
<jimmyhends> does ubuntu install sshd
<JaZyLNX> you can always apt-get it
<JaZyLNX> but i beleve it does
<rebort> djk_: you know anything about the bug?
<chapium> jimmyhends, i think i remember having to enable it
<thoreauputic> jimmyhends: not by default - install openssh-serer
<thoreauputic> *server
<FireRabbit> are the images used for the official ubuntu cds avaliable online somewhere?
<clint-> so this?
<clint-> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-k7?
<rebort> its been plaguing me for a long time
<rebort> i havent been able to use gnome
<rebort> djk_: i really cant seem to solve it a few things that sometimes worked to fix the problem no longer do. and why would they only sometimes work I wonder.
<rebort> that's the strangest thing
<clint-> k.. well it looks like Suse Linux 10.0 now
<clint-> cya you all later... :)
<Kayde> WTF is Gedit?!
<clint-> bye bye ubuntu :-)
<Kayde> WTF is Gedit?!
<rebort> Kayde: a text editor
<Kayde> how do i acces?
<JaZyLNX> gedit
<rebort> what clint- ?
<clint-> its a graphic user interface to edit config files Kayde .. etc.
<rebort> access what?
<nicholaspaul> Am i the only one who has trouble installing WINE from the repositories?
<Kayde> ubuntu?
<rebort> go to programs>accessories>gedit
<clint-> I am leavin... ty
<rebort> programs>accessories>text editor rather
<JaZyLNX> or just run
<JaZyLNX> gedit
<rebort> suse is pretty nice clint-
<Kayde> i dont have
<clint-> I'll let you all know how Suse goes on my laptop .. :-)
<clint-> ty rebort
<clint-> ty
<rebort> you dont have gedit?
<nicholaspaul> rebort - how is suse on ppc?
<clint-> I like it too
<clint-> :)
<JaZyLNX> you don't have run app?
<Kayde> no...
<clint-> I don't just use 1 OS
<JaZyLNX> install it
<Kayde> its not under accesorys
<clint-> Windows XP Pro, Xandros Business 3.0, PC BSD, etc
<nicholaspaul> Anyone here any good using WINE?
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone here get quake 4 demo to run?
<JaZyLNX> use apt to get it
<rebort> nicholaspaul: never used it on ppc
<clint-> see ya though
<Kayde> apt?
<nicholaspaul> oh ok rebort.
<thoreauputic> Kayde: open a terminal and type   gedit   (it's installed by default, unless you have Kubuntu
<rebort> nicholaspaul: or x86 for that matter but a few friends have really liked it
<nicholaspaul> kayde - sudo apt-get install [nameofprog] 
<JaZyLNX> use synaptic Kayde
<JaZyLNX> just search for gedit
<JaZyLNX> and install
<nicholaspaul> rebort. oh ok . i'm looking for something that is better supported on ppc
<rebort> djk_: you know anything about that bug? ahhhh
<rumplefor> could anybody help me with a small C language program?
<JaZyLNX> yeah rumplefor
<rebort> nicholaspaul: what are your problems with ubuntu ppc?
<JaZyLNX> c or c++?
<rebort> ruminator: maybe
<rumplefor> just C
<rebort> rumplefor: maybe,
<Trashcan> what's the problem?
<Trashcan> btw, #ubuntu-offtopic
<insipid> when working with a package manager i cant resolve archive.ubuntu.com
<rebort> can anyone help me with http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479
<insipid> for example after reloading synaptic
<rumplefor> my program doesnt work.
<ulinskie> got a q.  how can I turn of the animation when I am minimizing my window so that my system will run faster?
<aedes> has anyone here ever setup a shared printer via samba?
<Trashcan> rumplefor: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rebort> ulinskie: that is in gnome?
<insipid> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<rebort> its up here
<insipid> i wonder why i cant resolve it
<rebort> does it resolve in firefox?
<insipid> oh wait a second check this out.. haha.. http://.archive.ubuntu.com/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Could not resolve '.archive.ubuntu.com'
<insipid> notice how that . is there, i bet that is the problem...
<insipid> interesting considering that was left untouched, i let the installer handle all that
<rebort> i really want gnome back, anyone for http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479?
<rebort> remove that ? from the end...
<ulinskie> got a q.  how can I turn of the animation when I am minimizing my window so that my system will run faster?
<rebort> ulinskie: do you use gnome?
<Varanger> how can I make a iso file with dd ? dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/archivo.iso ??
<sethk> ulinskie, wrong question.  first question is:  is the animation still running when you minimize the window?
<sethk> ulinskie, and the answer is highly likely to be:  no
<ulinskie> yes I am running gnome
<ulinskie> yes...
<rebort> ulinskie: i think you can with kde ill check for gnome...
<ulinskie> the animation still runs when I minimize my window
<insipid> also... another thing that i don't understand.. i can su root then insert password and everything works nicely.. however i cant sudo <blah blah> because when i insert the root password it tells me Sorry, try again.  However, the password I insert IS the root password and it DOES work when using the su command
<sethk> ulinskie, how do you know that?
<sethk> insipid, use your password, not the root password
<ulinskie> it produces a frame sequence of the window sized when I minimize the window
<thoreauputic> !tell insipid about sudo
<insipid> oh that sounds safe, everyone gets superuser privs
<Pablo> err... can someone help please
<Pablo>  Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<xkahn> insipid: no.
<rebort> Pablo: sure, i'll try
<Pablo> ok
<thoreauputic> insipid: no, only the first user
<xkahn> insipid: only people in the "admin" group.
<thoreauputic> bydefault
<chapium> isnt it only the first user specified?
<sethk> insipid, it of course isn't at all safe.  However, you can set sudo up properly with the visudo command
<rebort> Pablo: what are you trying to compile?
<insipid> thanks
<Pablo> qwireless
<Pablo> rebort
<sethk> chapium, I think that's the default, yes.
<rebort> why do you need qwireless?
<chapium> so it might be wise to create a new user outside of the admin group for general usage?
<xkahn> actually, can someone test something for me?
<rebort> Pablo: there are newer, better programs I think
<Pablo> rebort, I wanted to try it out before I put it on my ipaq
<xkahn> can they create a test user
<Pablo> what is better?
<sethk> chapium, yes, I think that's prudent
<me_> I've recentlry intalled ubuntu on an older computer at home but the sound isn't working.  Can anyone in here help me find out if/how I can get sound working?
<xkahn> And then run: su -i -u thetestusertheycreated
<xkahn> And see if X applications work?
<xkahn> like gedit?
<Pablo> rebort, have you used qwireless before?
<rebort> Pablo: no, only kwifimanager
<rebort> Pablo: you need the qt2 dev libraries
<Pablo> ok
<Pablo> let me tryit
<insipid> alright its still problematic: http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/breezy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<chapium> so another small question:  why can't gnome-games be removed?
<rebort> try http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz insipid :)
<rebort> Pablo: I don't know if those libraries are available in synaptic
<thoreauputic> insipid: yes I get a 404 too
<Pablo> rebort, will qt3 not work?
<P8ntKid> How do you extract a tar.bz2 file?
<rebort> i'm not sure, it may
<me_> Is it possible to turn .deb files into .rpm files?  I've heard of this before.  Here is the site with and rpm driver for my sound card:  http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/install.php?PHPSESSID=7552ba17f2c586e820c224456c398619
<Pablo> ok
<thoreauputic> P8ntKid:  tar xvjf <file>
<Pablo> I will get qt2
<me_> sorry, rpm into deb
<rebort> try getting those
<La_PaRCa> me_, use alien
<La_PaRCa> me_, man alien
<Pablo> then come back if I have a problem... thanks rebort
<rebort> Pablo: i'm not sure where you'dget those
<rumplefor> o crap i orgot to sroll down!
<xiO_> anyone know why my ubuntu 5.1 would fail with a repeated "Killed" command referring to debianconf?
<insipid> rebort:  this is in my sources.list deb http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<me_> La_PaRCa - is alien available for ubuntu?
<insipid> i should add /ubuntu?
<rebort> insipid: in mine too
<La_PaRCa> me_, yeah
<thoreauputic> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.53 (breezy), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<rebort> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<chapium> i think i see why gnucash is hidden in ubuntu
<rebort> yeah
<chapium> perhaps it has to do with it not being gtk2 yet?
<rebort> Pablo: search qt3 in synaptic, look at the results
<insipid> rebort, appreciate it... interestingly enough this was how it came by default.. i did not change anything in the installer
<xiO_> during install, that is
<rebort> insipid: backports isnt in the installer, it may have been from automatix or something
<rebort> id really love to fix http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479 if anyone can help
<twidget> What does this mean? "Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<twidget> Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<twidget> "
<rebort> twidget: what were you trying to run
<chapium> twidget, what program?
<twidget> OS boot
<twidget> Breezy
<twidget> Something about GNOME config cannot be saved
<ulinskie> anybody knows the ans. to my question?
<rebort> twidget: i don't really know, corba is something gnome uses for some low-level purpose i think
<rebort> twidget: does everything work
<rebort> ulinskie: what was your ?
<twidget> rebort, seems to. Net connection seems really slow. I don't know if there's a connection.
<ulinskie> how can I take the animation off when I minimize my window
<rebort> are you using that computer now?
<rebort> ulinskie: in gnome, i dont think you can
<P8ntKid> thoreauputic: When i did that, it cluttered up my home folder with files :( how to I make it so it makes its own folder?
<ulinskie> oic... thanks
<me_> ok, I just installed alien.  I'm gonna download the rpm sound driver and see it gets the sound to work.
<thoreauputic> P8ntKid: oh, that means the guty  who made the file buggered it up
<rebort> ulinskie:
<rumplefor> http://pastebin.com/445785
<rumplefor> oops srry
<thoreauputic> P8ntKid: best to untar in /home/you/tmp or similar
<rebort> ulinskie: launch gconf-editor, go to /apps/metacity/general and check reduced_resources
<P8ntKid> thoreauputic: How did I do that?
<thoreauputic> P8ntKid: that's really irritating when the person who makes the tarball doesn't tar the directory properly
<thoreauputic> P8ntKid: it wasn't you, unless you created the file
<P8ntKid> thoreauputic: Yep.
<P8ntKid> thoreauputic: Lol, no it wasnt me.
<clemslacker> hello
<rebort> ulinskie: that work for you?
<thoreauputic> P8ntKid: complain to whoever made that tar.bz2 then
<thoreauputic> P8ntKid: no tarball should spray files all over your directory like that
<P8ntKid> thoreauputic: Could i do something like "tar -xvjf <filename> /home/jon/foldernamehere"?
<rebort> P8ntKid: yeah im pretty sure you can
<thoreauputic> P8ntKid: you can direct the output, yes - I forget the option - maybe -d (check the man page)
<Villa> what font is gaim using for the list of contacts?
<defendguin> any plans to get firefox 1.5 for breezy?
<Villa> special chars show in gaim but not in licq
<Villa> so I need to figure out what font gaim uses
<sambagirl> test
<jbroome> sambagirl: rcvd
<slew> it works sambagirl
<SumoJim> Does anyone know how to "expand repositories" for hoary hedgehog?
<sambagirl> thank you
<thoreauputic> P8ntKid: i just move the tarball to /home/me/tmp before untarring (in case of these problems)
<P8ntKid> thoreauputic: Ok.
<gp_aaron> is gnomebaker installed by default on ubuntu 5.10 installs
<gp_aaron> ?
<Dr_Willis> gp_aaron,  dont think so
<P8ntKid> thoreauputic: Thanks.
<thoreauputic> gp_aaron: no
<gp_aaron> thomhash: it's included in the repo right :|
<thoreauputic> P8ntKid: no worries :)
<thoreauputic> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: (application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 359 kB, Installed size: 1240 kB
<P8ntKid> Well, its time to upgrade to breezy now.
<thoreauputic> in universe
<insipid> okay, is it possible to install 32 bit libraries with a 64 bit kernel package so i can apt-get install xwine... or will i need to debootstrab
<insipid> debootstrap even
<gp_aaron> thoreauputic: ok, i don't use ubuntu though so it's all good
<gp_aaron> i just have a non-geeky friend who does
<dpupp> omg! these sounds are driving me crazy! i dont need sound for minimizing or maximizing a window.. or closing or opening a window... how do i turn those off in kde?
<dpupp> i feel like im playing with a fisher-price toy!
<kismet> i want command-line control of my linux machine from my windows machine on my home network: telnet? what am i looking for here? no GUI needed
<gp_aaron> dpupp: install gnome
* jasongrieves chuckles
<thoreauputic> dpupp: heh - I know what you mean - there's an option in kcontrol somewhere
<gp_aaron> kismet: you want to ssh into your linux box
<Dr_Willis> kismet,  use 'ssh' and 'puty.exe'
<dpupp> gp_aaron, i have gnome also installed.
<gp_aaron> kismet: google for putty.exe
<Dr_Willis> or is it 'putty.exe'
<jasongrieves> i think the KDE task bar needs to lose about 30 pounds
<thoreauputic> dpupp: maybe ask in #kubuntu
<gp_aaron> the best ssh client for windows
<dpupp> ah! true!
<dpupp> my mad.
<Dr_Willis> winscp is also handy for windows->linux transfers and stuff.
<kismet> i've got putty.exe, I want sshd? what's the package name?
<Villa> what font will display all the crazy chars that people use in their handles and etc
<gp_aaron> kismet: openssh
<kismet> danke
<gp_aaron> i think..
<SumoJim> Does anyone know where I could look to find information on expanding my repositories? Aside from the forums?
<Villa> some people make their name so crazy and licq don't display them correctly but gaim does
<gp_aaron> it is on any other distro
<Villa> what font does gaim use
<jrattner1> SumoJim, go to wiki.ubuntu.com and type repositories
<thoreauputic> openssh-server (for sshd)
<jrattner1> ubotu, tell SumoJim repositories
<gp_aaron> Villathe default one setup in gtk
<SumoJim> Thanks.
<Hentai^XPwork> nutty
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<jrattner1> thoreauputic, ahhh thank you
<thoreauputic> :)
<SumoJim> thanks!
<cosimo321> hello all
<rebort> someone give bug 16479 a try at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479 please!
<botbuilder> finally got ubuntu on my old comp
<cosimo321>  I just installed kubuntu and need ot enable the repositories how do i do that?
<botbuilder> To do it I connected my hard drive to the new comp and installed on to it
<botbuilder> ...
<botbuilder> anyway
<botbuilder> now it won't boot
<kismet> hey, i've got a nutty idea - why not dump standard .conf style, and use XML configuration files, that can then easily be fiddled with using a GUI
<thoreauputic> rebort: that's a nasty one (i looked but I have no idea what the answe is, sorry)
<thoreauputic> *answer
<botbuilder> it says "ACPI: unable to locate RSDP"
<botbuilder> then freezes on "Loading, please wait"
<rebort> thoreauputic: i havent been able to use gnome for about 2 months
<thoreauputic> kismet: that has often been suggested :)
<botbuilder> and this is booting with "noapic noacpi"
<botbuilder> anyideas?
<Arafangion> How do I change hte default editor?
<gp_aaron> kismet: i like the .conf setup
<Arafangion> I don't see any set environment variable, such as EDITOR.
<flankk> botbuilder, apic?
<botbuilder> flankk - some other guy suggested it
<thoreauputic> Arafangion:   update-alternatives --config editor
<Arafangion> fami: Just ask in the damn channel.
<botbuilder> its probably not even a param
<botbuilder> or arg
<fami> Arafangion: it is off channel
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: Most systems use a standard environment flag.
<botbuilder> he must have just spelled acpi wrong
<Arafangion> fami: Why is it off channel?
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: I'm aware of that
<flankk> botbuilder, well it won't work if you spell it wrong..
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: try my suggestion
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: Thanks :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<sol> hello
<fami> Arafangion: not ubuntu things
<botbuilder> flankk - lol
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: Now, how does a specific user set it up?
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: Non-root.
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: AFAIK you can run that command as a user
<botbuilder> flankk - same error if its only "noacpi"
<botbuilder> This comp works fine with windows
<Arafangion> Using `/usr/bin/vim' to provide `editor'.
<Arafangion> update-alternatives: unable to make /etc/alternatives/editor.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /usr/bin/vim: Permission denied
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: ah, no sorry
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: right I just did the same :)
<botbuilder> but whenever I try to do the linux install or linux itself it doesn't get anywhere
<eric> hello guys
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: looks like it's global
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: Why doesn't ubuntu like the standard way?
<eric> nice to be here in irc
<kismet> wow, that was so easy, thanks for the openssh suggestion
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: I don't know - I guess you could set it up in ~/.bashrc ( I haven't tried)
<botbuilder> Yeah, if i ever get my server running I'm just going to leave it under the desk with a power cable and an ethernet cable ;)
<flankk> botbuilder, you edited your grub menu.lst or used the grub terminal?
<eric> how can i setup my dsl to run on ubuntu?
<botbuilder> grub terminal i believe
<botbuilder> I hit e, then e again, added stuff, hit enter, hit b
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: It's just wierd that ubuntu's done so much work to do something in their own special way, when we already had EDITOR
<botbuilder> i wonder if safe mode would make a difference
<aedes> !info cupsaddsmb
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: I think you'll find it's a Debian thing actually
<flankk> botbuilder, turn of ACPI in your BIOS, if at all possible, and edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and append 'ro noacpi quiet' to your 'kernel' line.
<gp_aaron> is the debian gui installer released yet?
<botbuilder> holy shite
<botbuilder> safe mode did it >:)
<botbuilder> flankk - ok i'll do that, thanks
<SumoJim> Thanks jrattner1 and ubotu for the reference on expanding my repositories!!! I got it to work and I really appriciate it!!!
<Delvien> Anyone know how to install something from a .PL File?
<PokerFacePenguin> .pl is a perl extension
<botbuilder> Wait, safe mode just gives mne debugging of the prob
<botbuilder> Looks like one of the disk drives
<Delvien> PokerFacePenguin how do i run it then?
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: Doubt it.
* Arafangion checks.
<PokerFacePenguin> chmod +x filename then ./filename while u are in the directory....hope u trust it
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: Looks like you're correct, just Debian uses vim by default, so I didn't notice it.
<Delvien> PokerFacePenguin its VMware.
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: And I prefer vim, so when I went onto ubuntu... :)
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: I noticed when I installed mc it changed from nano to mcedit (no idea why)
<me_> do .deb packages execute on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: the priorities are set in the packages evidently
<sklav> me_, you must use dpkg
<PokerFacePenguin> like i said, it is a perl script....make it executable with chmod +x filename then you can run it (assuming correct permissions etc etc)
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: defaults really should be environment variables.
<me_> sklav, does alien turn rpm's and deb's into dpkg?
<Arafangion> me_: No.
<botbuilder> flankk - how can i edit menu.lst when i can't even get to the command line?
<sklav> me_, .deb is a bedian / ubuntu package
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: heh - file a bug ;-)
<sklav> you need to install it
<Arafangion> me_: rpm's and deb's are packages. dpkg is a package *manager*
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: :)
<sklav> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<tiglionabbit> zomg firefox 1.5 is out, when is it getting packaged?
<Arafangion> me_: I strongly advise you to avoid installing non-ubuntu packages, unless you have absolutely no alternative.
<me_> so can I install a .deb file in ubuntu if I use the package manager?
<flankk> botbuilder, I didn't notice that you said you couldn't get to the command line.  Explain.  Can you boot successfully, or just not find the terminal button under Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal ;)
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: I think you can still do export EDITOR=vim  or whatever ( haven't tried it )
<Arafangion> me_: Yes.
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: Probably.
<botbuilder> flannk - i can't boot at all
<zuen> tiglionabbit: /topic
<tiglionabbit> aw
<tiglionabbit> gosh darnit
<botbuilder> flankk i mean
<me_> arafangion, I'm getting no sound.  I need the driver, it's only available in rpm or tarball.  http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/downloads.php?PHPSESSID=8133c36dd3cabebf1dd20fbef70e78e6
<carthik> me_ it might create problems when upgrading to breezy+1 for one....
<thoreauputic> peter@prospero:~ $ export EDITOR=vim
<thoreauputic> peter@prospero:~ $ echo $EDITOR
<thoreauputic> vim
<zuen> tiglionabbit: get it yourself from mozilla website.
<flankk> botbuilder, that's another problem altogether.  You need to state the exact error that stops booting.
<ywchong> hi, does anybody here have a success wireless netgear wg311v2 installation guide?
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: so you could put that in .bashrc I gues...
<botbuilder> hmm
<botbuilder> Well in normal mode there is no error
<tiglionabbit> zuen: but there's no way to get a deb package for it then--
<botbuilder> safe mode is more informative
<alekz> where can i find a really complete repositories list ?
<ajmitch> afternoon
<botbuilder> i mean recovery mode
* botbuilder is used to windows as you can prolly tell
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: Yes, but it the /etc/alternatives seems pointless.
<botbuilder> hdb: cache flushes not supported
<me_> if anyone in here has any suggestions on how I can get the sound driver to work on my ubunto installation I would be greatful.  The link to the site with the driver is here:  http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/downloads.php?PHPSESSID=8133c36dd3cabebf1dd20fbef70e78e6
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: it's used for lots of other things too - but in fact if you type editor as a command you should get whatever you set as alternative
<botbuilder> hdb : task_no_data_intr: status = 0x51 {DriveReady SeekComplete Error}
<botbuilder> hdb: task_no_data_int: error = 0x02 {TrackZeroNotFound}
<sklav> me_, try the rpm alien will convert it to deb there is a switch on how to do it or get the tar.gz and follow the instruction usually listed in a file called README or INSTALL
<botbuilder> ide: failed opcode was: 0xde
<sklav> botbuilder, are u using hdparm?
<botbuilder> then it says lostinterrupt at 30 second intervals
<botbuilder> sklav - I don't think so
<sklav> what type of drive?
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: what really confused me was that " sudo visudo " gave me nano instead of vi/vim (weird)
<botbuilder> depends on which one causes it
<botbuilder> One is pretty brandless the other is an old Hp cd writer
<sklav> well you said hdb so that is proimary controller slave
<botbuilder> the hard drive is a dell 4gb
<botbuilder> oh
<botbuilder> noidea what the hard drive is
<botbuilder> it just 'is'
<sklav> ok the error you are gettign is probably related to your hp cd writer
<ajmitch> thoreauputic: because you expected vi* to really point to vi*? :)
<botbuilder> ok
<botbuilder> i'll disconnect
<botbuilder> (it)
<sklav> i had similar error when 1 of 2 options
<thoreauputic> ajmitch: strangely enough, yes ;)
<sklav> 1 the cd drive is dieying
<ajmitch> thoreauputic: I can't imagine why.. :)
<arkais> hi
<thoreauputic> ajmitch: totally unreasonable, I know *grin*
<sklav> or 2 the cdrom you have in it is corrupted or defective
<botbuilder> no cdrom in it
<flankk> sklav, er.. highly doubtful.. I have an HP dvd640 with no issues.. and that error is disk drive related.
<sklav> he said hdb
<derek> Hi
<flankk> sklav, so?
<sklav> hi hard drive is hda
<sklav> hdb is the cdrom
<sklav> i had similar error
<Arafangion> ajmitch: it's how it got it's name.
<sklav> in the past with my cdrom it was flaky
<flankk> sklav, omg.
<ajmitch> Arafangion: I know ;)
<botbuilder> hmm that didn't do it
<derek> any way to format a fat32 partition as ext3 while running the live cd?
<botbuilder> I think its the generic one
<sklav> ?
<flankk> botbuilder, 'cat /etc/fstab' and paste me the lines with 'hdb' in them.
<me_> ok, I just installed the .deb version of the driver.  Now is the moment of truth.  I hope this gets the sound to work.
<Arafangion> ajmitch: Infact, it appears that the current manpage still states that it looks for vi first.
<Arafangion> ajmitch: Bug!! :)
<flankk> botbuilder, oh yeah.  You can't even boot.
<sklav> botbuilder, did you boot with cdrom inserted?
<sklav> and then remove it?
<botbuilder> flankk - where am i supposed to enter that if i can't bot?
<botbuilder> *boot
<botbuilder> yeah
<botbuilder> sklav - I've already got ubuntu on the hard drive
<sklav> ok
<ajmitch> Arafangion: see the following sentences..
<botbuilder> I plugged the hard drive into my windows computer
<botbuilder> and installed with that ^_6
<sklav> and then you switched the drive?
<flankk> botbuilder, so you have one or two hard drives in this computer?
<Arafangion> ajmitch: Yes, makes specific mention to EDITOR or VISUAL, but makes no mention of /etc/alternatives.
<botbuilder> well, it thinks i have two
<botbuilder> one is a zip drive though
<botbuilder> I never use it so I'll unplug it
<botbuilder> All disk drives except floppy unpluged now
<botbuilder> same prob
<botbuilder> wait no
<botbuilder> its gotten farther now
<flankk> botbuilder, you installed ubuntu to your floppy!?
<sklav> hehe
<botbuilder> 'error inserting fan'
<ajmitch> Arafangion: I've spent a bit long on debian systems for it to bother me :)
<insipid> anyone here running the amd64 kernel?
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: VISUAL isn't set by default either, it seems
<botbuilder> 'error inserting thermal'
<botbuilder> both acpi errors
<botbuilder>  /dev/hdc1/ doesn't exist
<botbuilder> although I appear to be on some command line now
<flankk> botbuilder, you're not turning it off properly at boot time then.  First turn it off in your BIOS, then disable it at the grub prompt properly.
<insipid> im trying to understand what gentoo and suse do that Ubuntu does not.. they do not have to chroot into a 32 bit environment to use 32 bit applications.. however on ubuntu it is necessary
<insipid> im not sure how their kernel packages differ
<botbuilder> flankk - oh, probably
<botbuilder> i havent been doing the arguments for a while
<botbuilder> asthey seemed to make no difference
<flankk> botbuilder, if you got a prompt, then login, 'vim /boot/grub/menu.lst' and do what I mentioned earlier..
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: Indeed.
<Kayde> How the heck do i acess my Xorg,conf file?
<Kayde> How the heck do i acess my Xorg.conf file?**
<Arafangion> Kayde: xorg.conf you mean?
<Kayde> :)
<poofyhair> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<poofyhair> that command
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: so you can set the variables yourself if you wish, but Debian/Ubuntu doesn't seem to do it by default...
<Kayde> ive tried it
<poofyhair> be carefu
<poofyhair> KDE?
<poofyhair> Kubuntu?
<Kayde> yea
<poofyhair> then
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: Just pointless to spend all that time patching software to a non-standard setup.
<poofyhair> sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<poofyhair> have a nice day
<Kayde> ty
<botbuilder> "ALERT! /dev/hdc1 doesn't exist. dropping to a shell"
<derek> Please, is there any way to format a fat32 partition as ext3 while running the live cd?
<botbuilder> Busybox
<sethk> derek, sure, mke2fs -j
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: remeber that update-alternatives applies to many other apps as well ( like x-www-browser IIRC)
<tiglionabbit> botbuilder: apparently you've unmounted your root partition, which was on a cd?
<flankk> botbuilder, you didn't edit more than I told you to in the /etc/fstab, did you ;P
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: So, use environment variables!
<botbuilder> lol
<botbuilder> i havent edited anything
<botbuilder> tiglion - perhaps...
<derek> sethk, what's that? and how to reach the fat32 partition here firstly?
<botbuilder> dunno how though
<sethk> derek, you don't "reach" it.
<tiglionabbit> botbuilder: unless you actually have 3 hard drives in there...   hdc is usually the other things
<sethk> derek, you just get a shell, and do mke2fs -j /dev/hdXX
<sethk> derek, the XX depends on the drive and partition
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: in Debian there are several "sensible-*"  things (like sensible-browser)  - I personally find that terminology rather affronting
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: Though, X11 stuff probably should use xml resources or something equally complex.
<sethk> derek, suppose it is the second partition of the first drive, then it is /dev/hda2
<insipid> man is that really such a difficult question... i cant get anything on google
<drapelyk> All: this is a noob question, but How do I unzip a .zip file in Ubuntu?
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: You do any coding?
<botbuilder> tiglionabbit: hmm.  ah it goes hda hdb hdc then
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: hehhe - maybe you should use Slackware ;-)
<sethk> derek, assuming IDE drives, of course
<Arafangion> drapelyk: 'unzip' is the program that unzips .zip files.
<Kayde> command not found
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: no, only little bash scripts etc
<derek> sethk, yes, IDE
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: I quite like slackware, but I really like automatic dependency management.
<drapelyk> Arafangion: so... apt-get install unzip ?
<derek> sethk, how do I list all the partitions?
<thoreauputic> indeed
<Arafangion> drapelyk: Should do it.
<drapelyk> Arafangion: thanks!
<jordan> hi ppl
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: My other desktop is a linux-from-scratch-derived system, that I made myself :)
<carthik> drapely, install "unzip" and then you an use the archive manager to unzip the .zip by right clicking on it
<sethk> derek, for a drive, you do    fdisk -l /dev/hda           for the first,    fdisk -l /dev/hdb    for the second, etc.
<Arafangion> thoreauputic: I plan to install KDE 3.5 onto it :)
<flankk> Arafangion, Slackware has that too.. you just have a *choice* of pagage management applications..
<botbuilder> "Cannot read /etc/fstab no such file or directory"
<botbuilder> :(
<Arafangion> flankk: Yes, but nothing beats debian in maturity and stability.
<tiglionabbit> unless you have a very minimal install, unzip should be on there already.  Just use the "Archive Manager" accessory
<botbuilder> I tried to mount boot ;p
<thoreauputic> Arafangion: ah, hence your insistence on traditional methods ;)
<carthik> drapely, while you are at it, install "rar" for unraring .rar files too :)
<Arafangion> flankk: Heck, I *downgraded* sid to stable the other day.
<jordan> how do i install java enviorment plugin on linux???????????? plz any1
<jimmyhends> whats the command in ubuntu to find out what network ip its using
<derek> sethk, what's -l for?
<sethk> derek, list
<Dr_Willis> jordan,  thers no need for all the ???'s
<tiglionabbit> jordan: please don't talk that way.  Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<sethk> jimmyhends, ifconfig
<thoreauputic> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<flankk> Arafangion, Slackware is more mature and equally as stable as Slackware..  but I've always found slapt-get to be a bastard child. :)
<carthik> ubotu tell jordan about java
<jordan> ok thx
<flankk> Arafangion, Debian is ... Slackware
<Arafangion> flankk: I'm sure that slack is just as good as slock.
<Dr_Willis> Tip #1 - check the wiki first befor even asking  anything.  LOL.
<derek> sethk, ok
<Arafangion> *slack.
<flankk> Arafangion, or the other way around.. damn I need a coffee.
<Kayde> Poofyhair, command not found
<Arafangion> flankk: Heh :)
<thoreauputic> no no , slack can't compare to slack !
<Arafangion> flankk: Debian and slack both make a fine server, but I just feel that debian rules in terms of keeping a system up-to-date in a very reliable fashion.
<flankk> I've just started the worst distro war eva.
<afabian> I don't get it.  That is, tacking fancy package management onto Slackware.  That's like.. the point, that it doesn't do that.  Ah well. =)
<flankk> Time to construct a mobius strip.
<Kayde> How do i access my xorg.conf in ubuntu?
<Kayde> please guve script
<jimmyhends> sethk: didnt work
<Dr_Willis> flankk,  then cut it in half.
<Kayde> How do i access my xorg.conf in ubuntu? please tell me
<afabian> Kayde, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> jimmyhends, that doesn't tell me what you did wrong
<Kayde> ty
<derek> fdisk -l /dev/hda
<derek> Cannot open /dev/hda
<jimmyhends> command not found
<flankk> Dr_Willis, lol.  How can they be linked!
<sethk> derek, you need to either be root or use sudo
<sethk> derek, for any administrative command
<thoreauputic> Kayde: or better, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vbgunz> just curious about dapper drake so I downloaded the nov 30th build on another pc. When trying to install by simply pressing default I quickly am presented with a gray screen, "debconf..., debconf..., pt>" it seems to be stuck on this screen... I cannot enter a command as I am not at the pt> prompt... How do I bypass it?
<afabian> Kayde, might want to try something less drastic first, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or some such.  .. I know Debian is touchy about locally modified xorg.confs.
<derek> sethk, this is a live cd
<sethk> jimmyhends, you can either use sudo, or give the full path
<Dr_Willis> flankk,  i rember some tricks with cutting them - that did all sorts of neat things.
<torus> I can't mount mount my USB CF reader, though it automounted in the past...
<jimmyhends> ive just installed it i dont know
<Arafangion> afabian: Debian is not really that touchy about locally modified xorg confs.
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> hi, is it possible to boot the ubuntu installation disk from grub ?
<sethk> jimmyhends, usually /sbin/ifconfig
<afabian> Arafangion, it won't modify them anymore if the MD5 changes, and you have to do some 'hackish' things to convince it to work again.
<Arafangion> afabian: Just like any other .conf
<sklav> later guys
<sklav> im off
<botbuilder> cya
<flankk> Dr_Willis, I once made a quite large one and split it so many times that it turned into a gigantic linked ball of shredded paper.
<derek> sethk, how to display the sizes of the partitions?
<sethk> derek, the same way
<sethk> derek, it will show the number of blocks.
<sethk> derek, each block is 512 bytes
<carthik> derek, if you are using Breezy, use the disks tool: System -> administration -> disks
<derek> sethk, i see
<derek> carthik, no, hoary
<__learner__> Ubuntu does not recognize my usb keyboard, its strange because it does not work, but the multimedia keys do.
<sethk> derek, or what carthik said works also, of course
<__learner__> what do you think about it?
<sethk> __learner__, just play CDs?
<logical_mark> Hey, what is a good FTP Server that will use a mySQL backend for authentication?
<vader> sorry wrong chan
<__learner__> change volume
<__learner__> open browser
<__learner__> those things.
<__learner__> very weird.
<__learner__> but the commom keys dont work
* Arafangion bashes his head against the computer's endianness issues.
<sethk> __learner__, you might toggle the state of compatibility mode for usb keyboard in the machine's BIOS
<__learner__> but it works on windows, and works on grub too.
<sethk> __learner__, then what I said is correct
<__learner__> I ll check it, tx.
<sethk> __learner__, it's a PITA, because you may have to toggle it back to get control in grub
<sethk> __learner__, but it frequently works.
<sethk> __learner__, now, you can reconfigure the kernel to get around the problem, but that's a bit complicated
<brandon> can someone point me to the ubuntu way for configuring artwiz fonts?
<pussfeller> logical_mark: i think proftpd can, and maybe pure
<__learner__> tx for the help! Ubuntu comunity is very great!
<__learner__> just the best!
<logical_mark> pussfeller: Yeah I ma looking at pure-ftpd, but I cannot find any documentation on how to set it up using mysql...
<__learner__> thanks a lot
<logical_mark> pussfeller: ... even though I know it will do that
<torus> My USB CF reader wouldn't mount, please help!
<Dr_Willis> torus,  unplug/plug it back in and check dmesg output?
<torus> Dr_Willis ,It says : Attached scsi removable disk sdc at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun  0
<torus>  usb-storage: device scan complete
<Asazuke> could someone explain to me how to install python-mode in emacs? i have the file, just dont know where to put it, or what to do as far as configuring emacs
<steve__> hi
<drumline> Anyone use that ext2fsd package on SF?
<Dr_Willis> torus,  try a 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc'     see if it sees the thing. and if so Mount them somwehere. :P
<Dr_Willis> torus,  is this a 7-in-one kind of reader?
<thoreauputic> Asazuke:  sudo apt-get install python-mode   didn't do it for you?
<torus> Dr_Willis, no
<Asazuke> thoreauputic: lemme try that, thank you for the response
<thoreauputic> Asazuke: always best to try something like apt-cache search <foo> | grep <bar> to see id it's available :)
<thoreauputic> s/id/if
<Asazuke> thoreauputic: i just didnt even think about installing it through the package manager, it is now working, thank you
<thoreauputic> Asazuke: no problem :)
<Kayde> How do i access my xorg.conf in ubuntu? please tell me
<frogzoo> Kayde: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> Kayde: we already did, several times
<Pablo> locate xorg.conf?
<Kayde> How do i access my xorg.conf in ubuntu5.4 yea but its wrong 1
<Kayde> yes pablo
<frogzoo> Kayde: locate is a command
<thoreauputic> Kayde:  what is wrong? the file isn't there or what?
<Kayde> these are the thingy ive tried :sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kayde> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kayde> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kayde> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kayde> none work...
<Kayde> the file isnt there
<thoreauputic> Kayde: define "work"
<frogzoo> Kayde - are u sure you're running ubuntu :)
<Kayde> the file isnt there...it opens but the screen is blank
<PokerFacePenguin> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jknife> i just saw there is a eubuntu lol
<thoreauputic> Kayde: what error do you get from  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<mrkoje> Kayde: What did you do delete the xorg.conf file? It has to be there...
<blanky> what's eubuntu?
<Kayde> i didnt delete it
<jknife> elightenment for ubuntu... kinnda like kubuntu
<Kayde> turopatic...thats auto, wrong 1
<frogzoo> Kayde: what do you get for 'ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf'    ?
<Kayde> ill try it
<thoreauputic> Kayde: what are you talkingabout? that's the standard method for configuring xorg in debian distros
<insipid> is debootstrapping changing the linked kernel?
<Kayde> it just some crappy vidio card thingy
<NoUse> Kayde what?
<Kaiser_Away> Kyynara: what does your log say failed?
<frogzoo> anyone had any luck configuring Evolution client to connect to Exchange?
<Kayde> command not found...for some others are blank
<foobar> I just had to reinstall ubuntu because the "automated kernel upgrade" (which I think is complete bullshit) fucked up, has anyone else had problems with the 2.6.12-10 kernel (which apparently automagically installed itself)?
<thoreauputic> Kayde: which command is not found? Be specific if you want help
<mrkoje> Has anyone heard of the 855resolution package?
<PokerFacePenguin> foobar, wasnt the old kernel still there?
<Kayde> i just want the proper ubuntu 5.4 xorg.conf file so i can add higher resolution
<frogzoo> foobar: I upgraded from hoary to breezy, including 2.6.12 (I think) & it just worked
<thoreauputic> foobar: no problem at all here
<mrkoje> foobar: you should have been able to just rollback to the old kernal if you were having problems
<thoreauputic> Kayde: you aren't even listening are you ?
<Kayde> I am!
<Kayde> none work!
<insipid> cmon guys.. nobody seems to know what the **** bootstrapping is but they feel obliged to tell me my conception of bootstrapping is wrong
<thoreauputic> Kayde: so answer the question
<Kayde> the xorg.conf file is empty
<frogzoo> thoreauputic: I think Kayde is listening, just very early steps for him/her
<mrkoje> foobar: but I am having no problems... and the kernal doesn't just install it self, it asks you if you want to install it
<Kayde> him!
<Kayde> ;
<Kayde> ;-)
<thoreauputic> frogzoo: he/she hasn't answered questions I asked several times
<rumplefor> Anybody willing to brush up on a little C? need a little help
<frogzoo> rumplefor: see #c
<wowoemensd> how do i go about extracting a .bin file in ubuntu?
<insipid> okay i guess intelligent questions are not for this channel.. this channel must be a substitute for the man pages only
<rumplefor> frogzoo: ty
<torus> How do I mount my HDD MP3 player (IAudio X5) ? please help...
<NoUse> wowoemensd sh ./file.bin
<drapelyk> All: can anyone help me get php working with Apache2?
<NoUse> torus google is probably a better place to look for that
<mrkoje> drapelyk: Whats going on?
<NoUse> !tell drapelyk about php
<PokerFacePenguin> drapelyk, php4 and apache2-mpm-prefork
<botbuilder> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97438#top
<botbuilder> Last post I've got some thumbnails of my prob
<wowoemensd> NoUse: when i try to do sh ./file.bin, i get an error that says cannot execute binary file
<torus> NoUse, no, I have a general problem with my USB devices
<wowoemensd> even after i did a chmod on it
<wowoemensd> to make it executable
<PokerFacePenguin> wowoemensd, is it executable...like a script?
<frogzoo> wowoemensd: 'file xxx' ?
<PokerFacePenguin> answered that
<wowoemensd> it is a kvcd
<drapelyk> All: am I to replace "user" with my username or is it a command itself?      sudo bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql
<wowoemensd> i'm trying to extract the mpeg out of it
<NoUse> torus what kind of general problem?
<torus> NoUse , they wouldn't automount, though dmesg recognizes them...
<rebort> is anyone able to help with http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479
<frogzoo> drapelyk: u probably want to create a user "mysql"
<drapelyk> frogzoo: for the system?
<NoUse> torus you're in gnome?
<kriiiile> any tip on how i change resulution cant pick 1280 in the system / settings / resulotion
<torus> NoUse, yes
<thoreauputic> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<frogzoo> drapelyk: yes, so mysql can run as the 'mysql' user
<carthik> torus, can you mount it using $pmount /dev/sda1 (0r sda2) ?
<drapelyk> frogzoo, I'm not doubting, but I would like to know why it is good to do that?
<drapelyk> frogzoo, so I have to log in as that user to change those settings or?
<frogzoo> drapelyk: well the daemon has to execute as someone, but preferably not a user, and certainly not root
<feenix> Can someone help me get an ftp server setup?
<mt_holden_ss> how to i set my display resolution in ubuntu?
<NoUse> torus are you sure it is a mass storage device? some HDD mp3 players don't use that protocol, they use proprietary transfer methods
<drapelyk> frogzoo, so you pick a not used username
<frogzoo> drapelyk: no, I think the install script will chown all your files to mysql, but maybe the user needs to exist first
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> drapelyk: u got it
<drapelyk> frogzoo, so i'm an idiot... I don't know how to make a new user
<torus> NoUse, it is a Mass Storage Devices and it automounted on my friend's Ubuntu...
<frogzoo> man useradd
<mt_holden_ss> how do i set my display res
<NoUse> torus you running breezy?
<drapelyk> useradd mysql?
<thoreauputic> !tell mt_holden_ss about resolution
<frogzoo> mt_holden_ss: system-> preferences-> screen resolution ?
<feenix> Can someone help me get an FTP server setup, preferrably sftp?
<NoUse> feenix sftp isn't really FTP by the strict definition, sftp comes with the ssh server
<thoreauputic> feenix: sftp is part of the openssh-server package
<torus> NoUse, yes
<frogzoo> drapelyk: sure
<Alister> q
<NoUse> torus does an icon appear in "Computer" in gnome?
<torus> carthik, pmount doesn't work
<feenix> Is that in synaptic?
<mosey> (Hello all!)
<thoreauputic> feenix: yes
<frogzoo> anyway to extend my battery life on a lap top?
<feenix> Thanks!
<mt_holden_ss> any wireless internet suppot, is it possible?
<torus> Nouse, no
<torus> NoUse, no
<thoreauputic> frogzoo: turn the brightness down ;)
<frogzoo> mt_holden_ss: absolutely - best support's on Breezy - my ipw2200 worked out of the box
<NoUse> torus well then I guess you're left to running mount /dev/sda1 /media/mp3 or wherever you want to mount it
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<mt_holden_ss> mmm do i have to restart my computer when i apply the wireless settings
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> hi, does someone know if it's possible make grub boot the ubuntu cd installation ?
<mt_holden_ss> can u tell me where i can get the support with wireless net?
<nicholaspaul> anyone know where i'd find the kernel source code for ppc?
<frogzoo> AlbertEin_ZaYa: you could just burn the live cd ?
<carthik> torus, what did dmesg say, did it say anything ueful at all? the number after p (p1 p3 etc) correspond to the number after sda. So try sudo mount /dev/sd1 /media/usb/ or similar, where, the /media/usb directory should exist already
<NoUse> nicholaspaul there is only once kernel source code, it compiles on all the diff architechures
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul:  apt-cache search linux-source
<Arafangion> What's a good voice/video chat system for linux?
<mike__> hi all
<carthik> mt_holden_ss, you dont have to restart the computer for that
<nicholaspaul> thx NoUse, thoreauputic
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> frogzoo, i cannot access my bios, so i cannot make my pc to boot from cd, but i have grub installed, i want to make grub boot the cd to reinstall ubuntu and fix some problems i'm having
<carthik> mt_holden_ss, if your wireless interface is eth1, then sudo ifdown eth1 will disconnect wireless and sudo ifup eth1 will bring it up again
<PokerFacePenguin> my usbkey mounts in on /media/usbdisk by default
<Madpilot> mt_holden_ss: there's really only a few reasons to ever restart a Linux computer, and adding wireless isn't one of them
<stephans> in ubuntu, where is the authentication utillity (so that I can set up my machines to authenticate to AD)?
<carthik> mt_holden_ss, sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces is the file to edit, if you need to change details rearding the wireless conenction
<stephans> Like in fedora
<NoUse> stephans I'm not sure ubuntu has that utility
<stephans> ok
<nicholaspaul> thoreauputic - that gives me a bunch of numbers...um.. what am i looking at?
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> does anyona have a idea about how to do that?
<bimberi> Arafangion: maybe give gaim-vv a try - http://blog.mypapit.net/2005/09/gaim-vv-gaim-with-webcam-and-voice-support.html - good? no idea :)
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: what are you wanting to do? compile a kernel or install drivers or what/
<bimberi> hi thoreauputic :)
<feenix> Ok not to be a bother, but installed the open ssh server and I tried to execute sshd and it says to re-exec with absolute path, but I do a find * | grep "sshd"
<thoreauputic> bimberi: hi :)
<nicholaspaul> thoreauputic - i'm trying to run make , and instal ural linux drivers for a RT2500 wifi usb stick
<feenix> and nothing comes up
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: you probably only need headers for that
<nicholaspaul> headers?
<bimberi> feenix: did you install via apt-get (or synaptic)?
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<carthik> feenix, /etc/init.d/ssh restart (or start or stop) will work
<frogzoo> feenix: either 'which sshd' or locate sshd
<feenix> Synaptic
<feenix> Thanks
<carthik> feenix, all services will have scripts there....
<bimberi> feenix: it should have started by default (but see carthik otherwise)
<jonathon> hey guys im having trouble getting my wifi card to work anyone can help?
<Kayde> ok guy's, I need to find a way for fixing my laptops screen i know this might be annoying u, but i cant for the life of me figure out how to fix the squiggly lines on my laptop screen...
<carthik> feenix, next time, you can try $dpkg -L <package name> -- to see the files that were installed when you installed a <package name> package
<frogzoo> Kayde: is this an old laptop? are you sure it's not a driver problem?
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: the command  uname -r  will tell you what your kernel is: the command I gave will get the needed kernel headers
<carthik> jonathon, ask
<Lunz> hi I am having a problem with the time changing everytime I log into Ubuntu can anyone help me?
<Arafangion> bimberi: I'm biased against gaim, but perhaps it's improved in the recent years.
<Kayde> it worked on knopix 3.8.2
<Arafangion> bimberi: I'll look into it, thanks :)
<feenix> Thanks. I need to generate keys
<PokerFacePenguin> jonathon, is the wifi card supported?  Have you looked at ndiswrapper?
<Kayde> it workes on knopix 3.8.2 and winXP
<nicholaspaul> thoeauputic. I think its installing now.
<bimberi> Arafangion: np :)
<jonathon> yes i have the wifi card properly configured in ndiswrapper and i modprobe and iwconfig finds it
<jonathon> still i cant use it...
<carthik> Lunz, check if /etc/timezone has the right timezone
<PokerFacePenguin> jonathon, have you given it an ip?
<jonathon> no but my router has dhcp
<factotum> is samba required to have access to a printer on a winxp machine or just cups?
<Lunz> carthik: ok I'll have a look, I better log into Ubuntu. brb
<Lunz> thanx
<PokerFacePenguin> jonathon, then sudo dhclient interfacename
<Surb-> How do you configure what resolutions X will use?
<factotum> ive been scouring google and a few forums about it, but dont really know what i need
<jonathon> its doing dhcp discover and not finding anything
<Kayde> damit these lines realy tickme off, wat should i look it up as?
<PokerFacePenguin> did it stop looking yet?
<factotum> alright, im lying, ive been at band practice for the last 3 hours and my ears are ringing but...
<carthik> factotum, afaik, winxp does not use the cups(common unix printing system) - so i should think samba is needed
<bimberi> factotum: i think you only need smbclient, which is installed by default.  Using it for printing is configured via System -> Administration -> Printing
<factotum> alright, I have unix print enabled on the xp box, but not sure after that
<feenix> I can't remember how to generate the initial keys for ssh
<drapelyk> All: What is the default groupname?
<factotum> just the ip, network info and the like
<thoreauputic> feenix:  ssh-keygen -t dsa
<carthik> Surb-, in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- or you can use the tool $sudo pkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -- keep the refresh rates of the monitor handy
<carthik> Surb, that should be dpkg-reconfigure up there
<jonathon> pokerfacepenguin yes it found nothing says no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<Surb> Okay, thanks.
<PokerFacePenguin> jonathon, if it isnt finding it, try assigning it a static ip and netmask, and dont forget to route add default gw yourgatewayip
<rumplefor> any help welcome at http://rumplefor.pastebin.com/445830
<Howie> Question: Can someone help me with the installation of Plugger as their home page instructions are confusing to me as a newbie.
<carthik> jonathon, does "$sudo iwlist scanning" report any wireless nets around you>?
<jonathon> ok i check
<jonathon> yes it detects my AP
<michelin> hi
<michelin> everyone
<michelin> i am new to this room
<PokerFacePenguin> jonathon,  it is an ip problem then most likely
<Kayde> ok...wat is a good start on my screen, will i need a new driver? i am TOTALY new to linux..
<SCMark> how do I mount something so that it is writeable to my logged in user?  Is there an option for the mount command?
<carthik> jonathon, please paste your /etc/network/interfaces files at this site: http://rafb.net/paste/
<jonathon> ok
<factotum> heh, there is something to be said about completely switching over, never knew i could have fun for an entire evening just customizing my desktop..im such a dork
<SCMark> If I mount something using sudo to my /mnt directory it becomes owned by root:root and I can't write to it
<Element> i am new,everyone.
<carthik> SCMark, try mounting it with pmount without the sudo
<Kayde> hi element
<Element> hi
<jonathon> http://rafb.net/paste/results/JQwt6N60.html
<Fujitsu> Element, Hi.
<DRAGON_Ultra> hey element
<Element> i never use IRC,this is my first time
<Kayde> same :)
<DRAGON_Ultra> welcome
<michelin> I need some help
<Element> thx
<Fujitsu> Element: Welcome.
<Fujitsu> michelin: What?
<factotum> what can i do to find out what version a package is at before installing? I want to check out fluxbox
<SCMark> Here is the mount command I was using before:  mount -t smbfs "//192.168.1.77/disk 1" /mnt/nslu2/ -o username=marko
<michelin> I am using Ubuntu a
<factotum> some apt-get command?
<thoreauputic> factotum: apt-cache policy fluxbox
<carthik> jonathon, as you can see that has no mention of the wireless interface. what is the name of the interface again? eth1? or ra0 or something?
<factotum> thank you sir
<Element> i just use ubuntu
<SCMark> does pmount support smbfs?
<sampan> factotum, apt-cache show <package>
<jonathon> wlan0
<michelin> and i want to know why UBUNTU doesn't support RPM
<thoreauputic> factotum: it's at 0.9.12 in breezy IIRC
<feenix> I generated my keys and saved them to the same place it was saying it could load them from (/etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key) or DSA, I did both. But I'm still getting errors
<Element> RPM is for red hat
<factotum> wow, last i used it was .1.14 or something like that
<Fujitsu> michelin: DIfferent distributions use different package managers, and Ubuntu happens to use the .deb format.
<Fujitsu> RPM is Red Hat.
<DRAGON_Ultra> and for suse
<factotum> was considered stable at the ttime i think
<PokerFacePenguin> jonathon, sending  you my script that sets my ip to 192.168.1.11
<thoreauputic> factotum: that's the old "stable" branch
<factotum> ah
<jonathon> ok great
<carthik> michelin, because anything that is an rpm is also a deb
<blanky> how can I force to unmount a cd even if it's busy
<carthik> michelin, and becuase there is "alien"
<blanky> anyone?
<Fujitsu> blanky: You can't, really.
<jonathon> operation isnt supported
<carthik> blanky, pumount -l blah blah
<thoreauputic> blanky:  sudo umount -l /dev/cdrom
<DRAGON_Ultra> use a big hammer
<PokerFacePenguin> jonathon, u gotta accept it looks like
<Fujitsu> It generally means that there is a terminal/file manager window open in some subdirectory.
<michelin> so what about using RPM in UBUNTU
<factotum> alright, going to try this out, be back in a bit hehe
<michelin> I mean how to use RPM
<jonathon> no i accepted it still failed
<thoreauputic> michelin: don't
<jonathon> im not registered user tho
<Kayde> dose anyone know about having squiggly lines at the bottom of the page for ubutu 5.04?
<feenix> getting a "could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key" and the next line is dsa
<carthik> jonathon, okay wlan0 it is then.... one sec
<Element> it can change RPM to DEB
<blanky> man i cant eject my cd it keeps saying it's busy even though it's not
<PokerFacePenguin> ah....i'll cut and past then....one sec
<thoreauputic> !tell michelin about synaptic
<frogzoo> blanky u can't you need to kill the process uses the filsystem - eg fuser -k
<Maniqui> hi, this is my first time connected to the internet from my fresh ubuntu linux!
<Maniqui> :D
<thoreauputic> michelin: check your pm from ubotu
<Maniqui> first question: how do I install Firefox 1.5?
<Madpilot> Maniqui: welcome to the Light Side, then ;)
<blanky> fuser -k ?
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: It is fairly simply.
<Fujitsu> *simple
<SCMark> carthik: how do I get pmount to mount a smbfs type network drive?
<frogzoo> Maniqui: check the banner
<Maniqui> thanks Madpilot!
<Element> welcome Maniqui
<Fujitsu> frogzoo: It can be done manually easily.
<PokerFacePenguin> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.11 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Maniqui> "No Firefox 1.5 in Breezy until after it appears in Dapper."
<PokerFacePenguin> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Maniqui> what does it means?
<frogzoo> Fujitsu: skill depending... :)
<PokerFacePenguin> jonathon, those two lines should do it
<Maniqui> thanks to all
<Kayde> dose anyone know about having squiggly lines at the bottom of the page for ubutu 5.04? it dosnt go like that when resolution is set at 640x480
<PokerFacePenguin> substitute your interface
<jonathon> ok
<Fujitsu> frogzoo: It is very simple...
<Kayde> ...
<Maniqui> so, no FF 1.5 for Ubuntu?
<carthik> jonathon, also, you can edit your /etc/network/interfaces to add the wlan0 interfaces thusly : http://rafb.net/paste/results/9FgK3Y18.html
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: No _package_ yet, but it can be done manually.
<frogzoo> Fujitsu: it depends - some folks come to ubuntu from doze, & have never seen a CLI
<thoreauputic> Maniqui: not until someone backports it
<PokerFacePenguin> jonathon, and possibly your gateway too...depends on your network
<Punzilla> Hi, I was Lunz before... I had a problem with the time in Ubuntu changing from my hardware clock.  I have checked the /etc/timezone and it is Correct... being the australian one.
<factotum> okay, thats a first, fluxbox responds slower than gnome as far as launching and opening apps...wierd
<carthik> jonathon, after editing the file thus, do a $sudo ifdown wlan0 and then a $sudo ifup wlan0
<frogzoo> Maniqui: either figure out how to build/install yourself - or just wait until they build a package
<carthik> jonathon, that should work for you...
<Maniqui> I dont understand. I have downloaded a .tar.gz for linux that is for FF 1.5
<SCMark> So I tried to use smbmount to mount a network drive, but I get the following error: smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<SCMark> smbmnt failed: 1
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<thoreauputic> Punzilla: if you are dual booting windows, you might have selected UTC time in the installer
<carthik> Punzilla, okay - has it screwed up the time again?
<Maniqui> aaaah, ok!
<Maniqui> I will check that
<frogzoo> besides, all the plugins will break on 1.5
<Kayde> I am appresiating the help...I know i might be ticking u off but i am a newb and I learn slowly
<Punzilla> yeah I think I did... is there a way how to change this... I do have dual booting.
<Fujitsu> Kayde: That's fine.
<nicholaspaul> thoreauputic: thx for helping . i jsut got booted.
<thoreauputic> Punzilla: try re-running   sudo base-config and changing the answer to that question
<carthik> Punzilla, do a $sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<Kayde> wat is a good site for linux drivers>?
<factotum> Kayde: dont feel bad, anytime I want to feel like that, i wander into the #freebsd channel
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: no worries :)
<Fujitsu> Kayde: They are normally built in.
<Kayde> ohh so how do i fix?>
<kriiiile> if i took swe as language the comand fixes etc wont work ?
<Punzilla> carthik, I have tried doing a ntp update from the GUI in the main screen.
<Punzilla> that didn't seem to work.
<nandemon1i> hi ppl
<thoreauputic> carthik: ntpdate won't fix the underlying problem
<Fujitsu> Kayde: What is the issue?
<Punzilla> I might try it from the command line
<Kayde> dose anyone know about having squiggly lines at the bottom of the page for ubutu 5.04? it dosnt go like that when resolution is set at 640x480
<carthik> Punzilla, if you use windows and linux on the same computer you will have problems since windows likes to change the time by changing the hardware clock to whatever you timezone time is.. i think... seen this once before
<Punzilla> ok thoreaputic.. I might give it a go thanx
<Maniqui> mmmmph, this is not like in Windows that I doble click in a .exe, and voil, the program is installed...
<thoreauputic> Punzilla:  run   sudo base-config
<Fujitsu> Kayde, what type of squiggly lines?
<nicholaspaul> thoreauputic: :) i'm still having trouble tho. Now it says that theres an  Error inserting ural.
<Kayde> i have screen shot
<Fujitsu> OK.
<thoreauputic> Punzilla: only change the time answer - leave the rest alone
<Maniqui> I think I will hate linux during some time... jeje
<Fujitsu> Let me see, Kayde.
<Punzilla> kool i'll give it a go
<Madpilot> Maniqui: best way to install stuff is thru Synaptic
<Maniqui> ok! I have read a little about Synaptic
<nandemon1i> For some reason Evolution is suddenly crashing each time I try and run it.. had worked fine.. but it gives me this from term: (evolution:16984): camel-WARNING **: camel_exception_get_id called with NULL parameter.
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: sorry I've forgotten what the trouble was ..
<carthik> Maniqui, it is easier than in windows - you dont have to go hunting for the files - you dont have to click, you dont have to wonder what else will gte installed and where... all you have to do is type $sudo apt-get install foobar
<Madpilot> Maniqui: someone might have sent this to you already, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<nandemon1i> also this: (evolution:16984): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_gc_set_foreground: assertion `GDK_IS_GC (gc)' failed. Any Ideas?
<Maniqui> but Linux isnt for my mom, isnt it?
<Kayde> fujitzu, im sending it
<kriiiile> if i have swe language the fixvidresolution wont work since i cant find the files ? or im i doing something wery wrong ?
<Maniqui> thanks all for helping me (/me very newbie)
<carthik> Maniqui, my dad loves it :)
<Fujitsu> Kayde, directly to me?
<Fujitsu> Because if so, it won't work. I don't have the appropriate ports open.
<Maniqui> one question: where do the programs get installed? I want to do the things in the right way from the beginning
<carthik> jonathon, did things work out fine?
<Kayde> is that how?
<Fujitsu> You can use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl to post it, Kayde.
<carthik> Maniqui, you dont have to make that decision for the most...
<Kayde> ok
<carthik> Maniqui, it you install using synaptic or apt-get the programs get installed in the correct locations....
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: The wiki gives all the instructions you need... I hope.
<Maniqui> ok. I'm asking because the wiki says:  Install it to /opt/firefox:
<Fujitsu> If you have issues, I will be able to clarify, I am sure.
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: That is fine.
<kriiiile> think i will reinstall if anyone else dont have any tips on the language problem .
<Maniqui> so, /opt/ is like "program files" in Windows?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> time to go ... later all :)
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: Sort of. Not system-standard software.
<nandemon1i> Maniqui: completly diff.. I wouldnt try and compare it..
<carthik> opt == optional Maniqui
<TYLER> how do i install ubuntu if i cannot boot from cd rom.. i need a ubuntu boot floppy...
<TYLER> pls help
<feenix> Ok I still need some help getting this ssh server up... It isn't taking the keys I created
<Kayde> did that work?
<Fujitsu> TYLER: OK... Wait a sec.
<nandemon1i> So no one has had issues with Evolution just dying on breezy?
<Kayde> i can hardly figure it out...
<jonathon> Damn didnt help at all
<Maniqui> cool. thanks all again. I'm trying to make my head on linux... I still need to hear that "click" inside my head
<Fujitsu> Kayde: You should have to give me an address or something.
<torus> I can't get my HP Deskjet 710C to print , though Ubuntu recognizes it, please help!
<nicholaspaul> well, my help has gone... anyone here good with ppc wifi deiver installation?
<carthik> Maniqui, things that users install manually go in /opt/ or /usr/local/bin/
<Kayde> email?
<TYLER> Fujitsu, how can i installubuntu if my pc is noyt cd rom bootable?
<Fujitsu> feenix: Are the permissions set properly?
<Fujitsu> TYLER: I am working on it.
<TYLER> okok...
<jonathon> hey cathrik do u know of any resources which explain the folders better? and what is opt? mena
<jonathon> mean
<nandemon1i> TYLER: check out netboot
<PokerFacePenguin> jonathon, when you do ifconfig does it have an ip?
<nandemon1i> jonathon: look for a standard linux / unix filesystem howto / doc
<Kayde> fujitzu...it worked??
<Element> TYLER:harddisk
<TYLER> nandemon1i, i cannot....
<jonathon> yes it has an ip
<TYLER> my pc is 233 mhz dell shit
<jonathon> i just assigned it one
<TYLER> only floppy boot
<TYLER> i got ubuntu cdrom  but cannot install it
<nandemon1i> TYLER: maybe u can get it to install from a harddisk via usb boot drive or some such?
<PokerFacePenguin> did you add the route?
<feenix> I don't know. It just says it can't read my keys... I've ran it as sudo and I get the same error
<jonathon> this is ridiculous it will just be quicker for to reinstall fucking linux with my network cord plugged in
<TYLER> arggggghhhh
<TYLER> >:
<Element> TYLER:ok,it can work on ubuntu
<carthik> jonathon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome should explain that, among other things
<Element> you can copy ISO to harddisk,then install it from the harddisk
<PokerFacePenguin> if you dont have your default gateway set it will never find how to get out....sudo route add default gw yourrouteraddress
<jonathon> grrrr why things must be so difficult
<TYLER> Element, oh really... i did....
<Fujitsu> TYLER: http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<TYLER> but how do i boot it...
<jonathon> done and done penguin
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, took you long enough.
<Element> but it need three files
<TYLER> restart pc.. will be in windows already
<PokerFacePenguin> jonathon, should be an entry that says default when you issue a route command
<Fujitsu> TYLER, that will let you boot from a CD.
<jonathon> im beginning to think its a firewall problem of some description
<carthik> jonathon, i know it can be frustrating at first, but things WILL work, now if you know that - you will get to the end of it -- a humble suggestion, please try to see and understand what's going on, so you can troubleshoot better :)
<feenix> I don't know. It just says it can't read my keys... I've ran it as sudo and I get the same error
<TYLER> Fujitsu, what u mean?
<Fujitsu> YukiIkyuta: I couldn't quite remember it...
<TYLER> start in win98se.. den..???
<Fujitsu> TYLER: That site will let you create a boot disk to boot the CD-ROM.
<Kayde> Fujitsu-did it work?
<TYLER> Fujitsu, whats the addie?
<feenix> Fujitsu: I don't know. It just says it can't read my keys... I've ran it as sudo and I get the same error
<Fujitsu> http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm, TYLER.
<YukiIkyuta> TYLER,  http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<carthik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome : Maniqui you may find that interesting as an intro to ubuntu :)
<jonathon> how can i configure my firewall and see what ports are activated/denied
<Fujitsu> feenix: What are the permissions on the keys?
<jonathon> actually bugger it im reinstalling
<torus> I can't get my HP Deskjet 710C to print , though Ubuntu recognizes it, please help!
<WS> on 5.10 have any of you had problems with video speed being too fast?
<Fujitsu> Kayde: Found it, wait a sec.
<WS> video and flash I believe
<Fujitsu> Kayde, is it on all programs, or just the desktop?
<Kayde> k
<Kayde> yesd
<Kayde> it is
<carthik> later folks.
<Fujitsu> All programs?
<PokerFacePenguin> some people just arent cut out for troubleshooting :P
<feenix> Fujitsu: -rw-r--r--
<Fujitsu> YukiIkyuta, look at this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i5289
<Kayde> yea it is fujitzu
<Fujitsu> feenix: That is the issue.
<PokerFacePenguin> i'd bet ten bucks he didnt have a default route
<Fujitsu> feenix: They must be -rw-r--r--
<Fujitsu> Oop.s
<Fujitsu> -rw-------
<Fujitsu> Without that extra -
<Kayde> its isnt like that with lower resolution-its like dat on all programs
<feenix> Fujitsu thats what they are...
<Fujitsu> OK, again, read-write for user only.
<Fujitsu> Not for group or world.
<feenix> Oooo
<feenix> ok
<Fujitsu> KaydeL Very odd that a screenshot should capture that!
<Fujitsu> What video card, Kayde?
<TYLER> Fujitsu, help me..
<Kayde> i dont know,
<Fujitsu> TYLER, what?
<Kayde> how do i find out?
<YukiIkyuta> TYLER, ?
<TYLER> YukiIkyuta, i need a ubuntu boot disk..
<TYLER> where to get it
<Fujitsu> Kayde: System->ADminstration->Device Manager, I believe.
<TYLER> ?
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, nice capture.
<YukiIkyuta> TYLER, did you see the previous message?
<Fujitsu> TYLER: The CD-ROM is bootable
<Kayde> k
<YukiIkyuta> TYLER, create this disk: http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<Fujitsu> YukiIkyuta: That is by Kayde...
<TYLER> Fujitsu, my cd rom is NOT bootable!!!!!
<YukiIkyuta> TYLER, it doesn't matter!
<Fujitsu> TYLER: Yes it is, just your BIOS doesn't like it...
<YukiIkyuta> TYLER, the boot disk here (http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm) will allow you to boot from it anyway.
<kriiiile> is yast possible to install on ubuntu?
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, impressive.
<YukiIkyuta> Kayde, it wouldn't be an nVidia graphics card, would it?
<Fujitsu> YukiIkyuta: Surprising that a screen capture would get that, when it affects everything!
<Maniqui> something has gone wrong
<cyphase> what's the syntax to indicate the local network?
<Fujitsu> Kayde is checking.
<Kayde> which 1 is it? i dont know
<Maniqui> now i cannot start Firefox
<Fujitsu> Maniqui, what?
<cyphase> 172.16.1.0/24 or something
<Kayde> how do i find wich 1 it is?
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: I know what is wrong.
<YukiIkyuta> cyphase, that is one possible local network.
<cyphase> i know
<YukiIkyuta> Depends on your setup.
<cyphase> but it;s mine :)
<cyphase> lol
<Maniqui> when I clic in the icon, it appears a new window in the bar and it says "Starting Firefox" and then close
<Fujitsu> Maniqui, in synaptic, install libstdc++5.
<YukiIkyuta> Wellark, that is syntacitcally correct, yes.
<Kayde> how do i find wich 1 it is?
<YukiIkyuta> syntatically*
<Maniqui> ok, thanks Fujitsu!
<cyphase> ok
<cyphase> thanx
<Fujitsu> Maniqui, I will add the further instruction to the wiki... But you just need to install that...
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, show me some of your work?
<Fujitsu> ?
<Kayde> How do i know which one the vidio card is
<Fujitsu> Kayde: It should say Radeon, or GeForce, nVidia, or ATI...
<Fujitsu> Those are the ost common.
<Lunz> hi... I tried doing the adjust base config line.. all it asked me was whether my hardware clock was correct... and I put yes.  This didn't change the time...
<Fujitsu> Kayde: Are you on a notebook or desktop?
<Kayde> laptop...
<Lunz> although, when updating the ntp, that worked... so it should be ok, thanks both for your help.
<Fujitsu> Kayde: OK.
<Fujitsu> Could be an Intel, then...
<Kayde> i thinks its cyber 9525
<Fujitsu> Look for something about AGP, then look at the child of that node. That should be the card.
<Kayde> it has something called cyber 9525..that it??
<Fujitsu> Kayde: Yes.
<Kayde> ok
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, ie. Wiki entries.
<Fujitsu> Now... I know nothing about that card. Anybody else got any experience with it + Ubuntu?
<Maniqui> Fujitsu, I see that there are versions? higher than libstdc++5.
<Fujitsu> You need libstdc++5.
<Maniqui> like libstdc++6.
<Maniqui> ok!
<RancidLM> hey all.. is there a way to compile my kernel with the exact same settings as the pre-compiled one here.. ? with the exception that i compile it to suport 1gb of ram?
<Maniqui> it ask me also to install gcc-3.3-base
<Maniqui> do I push the button without fear?
<Fujitsu> Manqui: Do it...
<Kayde> damit :-( so noone can help me?
<Maniqui> i did it
<Maniqui> I still think that linux is not for my mom... :)
<Maniqui> but time will tell me...
<Fujitsu> Maniqui, does it work?
<YukiIkyuta> Fujitsu, I must be off ..
<Maniqui> Firefox could not install this item because of a failure in Chrome Registration
<Maniqui> Please, contact the author... bla
<Fujitsu> Maniqui, that's fine. You should get two or three.
<SCMark> anyone know how to mount a smbfs with write permissions?
<Fujitsu> SCMark: Yes.
<Lunz> Is there a way to make Ubunti automatically recognise my Windows Partition on Bootup?
<Kayde> fujitsu, Toshiba Satellite 4090XCDT using Trident Microsystems Cyber 9525    that is all information
<Fujitsu> SCMark, it will do it if you have permissions properly
<Fujitsu> LunzL Yes.
<Fujitsu> Lunz: Is it NTFS?
<Lunz> yep
<SCMark> Fujitsu: what will do it?
<Fujitsu> SCMark: You need permissions on the Windows box to write.
<PokerFacePenguin> Lunz, /etc/fstab
<pbransford> OK, im installing lightthpd, and I want to use SSL so I (not necesarily others) can securely connect with it.
<Fujitsu> Lunz: Have you got it mounting successfully now?
<Maniqui> thanks Fujistu! it is now working!
<pbransford> im sure i can set the server up
<Lunz> ummm
<Maniqui> all this was "magic" for me
<pbransford> but i have no idea how to work openssl
<Maniqui> linux is obscure!
<pbransford> can anyone help me out with that?
<Lunz> well I have to run the "disks" section before I mount it properly
<SCMark> I've tried all sorts of options with the mount command and it always tells me that I don't have permission
<mrkoje> SCMark: You know how to mount the windows share?
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: You wil learn how to use it.
<cdubya> LunzL, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Fujitsu> Lunz: OK.
<SCMark> been using the following: sudo mount -t smbfs "//192.168.1.77/disk 1" \/mnt/nslu2/ -o username=marko
<Lunz> thanx
<SCMark> at the prompt for the password I enter in the correct password and I still don't have permission
<Maniqui> thanks Fujitsu. I have no doubt I will...
<Lunz> bye bye
<SCMark> I tried adding the -o uid=1000 and the -o gid=1000 options and that doesn't help
<Fujitsu> SCMark, don't have the backslash befor /mnt/nslu2
<RancidLM> can any one here help me with compiling a kernel?
<Fujitsu> RancidLM: Sure!
<Maniqui> finally, last question: best resourse to learn how to use terminal for very very newbies? or should I start learning linux from another lesson?
<mrkoje> SCMark:   try   ~# sudo mount -t cifs -o password=****** //192.168.1.77/sharefile /media/createfiletomountto
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: Good question.
<redhook> SCMark: you using xorg?
<bimberi> ubotu tell Maniqui about cli
<mrkoje> SCMark: modprobe cifs
<Fujitsu> !tell Maniqui about cli
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<SCMark> sudo modprobe cifs outputs nothing
<redhook> Maniqui: google the bash manual
<Fujitsu> -t smbfs, don't you mean!
<Maniqui> what? what are you going to do to me? oh no!
<redhook> Fujitsu: cifs works
<mrkoje> Fujitsu: cifs works for me!
<Maniqui> cli?
<Fujitsu> Damn.
<Fujitsu> Command Line Interface.
<redhook> i.e. a bash shell
<bimberi> Maniqui: you should have received a /msg from ubotu with a couple of links
<RancidLM> Fujitsu: im running the pre-built 2.6.12-10-686-smp kernel.. but id like to re-compile it to allow high memory 1gb+  (right now its compiled for 800mb)  so is there a way to keep the kernel kernel settings but just modify the ram part?
<mrkoje> SCMark: You have installed smbfs package right?
<SCMark> mrkoje: yes
<Maniqui> yep! thanks! I'm reading! thank you all very much. This is my "first" day at linux. Well, I have installed Ubuntu 4.x few months ago, but I have a wi-fi card with RT2500... so I couldnt connect
<Kayde> what is the "console"?
<Fujitsu> RancidLM: Install the i686 kernel, to replace the i386.
<Fujitsu> Kayde: The terminal.
<SCMark> I can mount and get files off the drive, I just can't write to it
<dli_> RancidLM, the config is in /proc/config.gz or /boot/config* files
<Fujitsu> uboto tell Kayde about cli
<Maniqui> Now, I'm in Ubuntu 5.1 and online, so it will be easy to learn
<Kayde> how do i get to it?
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: Command line is the way to go, definitely...
<RancidLM> Fujitsu:  it is the i686
<RancidLM> 2.6.12-10-686-smp
<Fujitsu> Kayde, Application->Accessories->Terminal.
<Maniqui> ubotu... is a robot?!
<Madpilot> Maniqui: yes
<Fujitsu> RancidLM: It should work.
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: Yes.
<Madpilot> !tell Maniqui about ubotu
<mrkoje> SCMark: Thats not a linux problem, that sounds like a you haven't enabled "Users can change files" in windows problem
<Kayde> Terminal isnt in accesorys
<Kaiser_Away> Kayde: try system tools
<Kayde> Application->Accessories->Terminal--its not under accesorys
<Madpilot> Kayde: which version of Ubuntu are you running
<Madpilot> ?
<mrkoje> SCMark: Try right clicking the share on the windows box and check the box that says "Enable users to change my files"
<Kayde> 5.04
<tonyyarusso> Once I've installed a font for the system in fonts:///, do I need to do something extra to enable them for Firefox?
<Fujitsu> Right click on the desktop, launch console, Kayde.
<Kaiser_Away> Kayde: applications -> system tools
<RancidLM> Fujitsu: dmesg | less only shows 800
<Fujitsu> RancidLM: Very odd.
<tonyyarusso> Also, what is the real path of the fonts:/// location anyway?
<SCMark> mrkoje: I know that's not the problem.  I configured samba on my nslu2 to be able to write to it.  If I boot into windows it works
<Kayde> ty
<Kaiser_Away> np
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: the fonts:/// thing is automagical - it just works ;)
<SCMark> mrkoje: It is samba running on an nslu2, not on a windows machine
<cool_guy> hello ppl
<RancidLM> Fujitsu: not really.. my lug showed that this just means that it wasn't compiled for 1gb+
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Nice thought, but it's not right now.
<cool_guy> do ne of u know lilo well over here?
<Fujitsu> Hello cool_guy.
<Fujitsu> I know LILO fairly well.
<RancidLM> Fujitsu: the only thing is iv never compiled a kernel.. just watched some one doo it briefly at my lug
<Maniqui> i'm really scared... command lines... robots... this is retro.future...
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: Heh
<Maniqui> Fujitsu, what do you mean with "Command line is the way to go, definitely..."?
<Kaiser_Away> lol Maniqui
<frogzoo> cool_guy: moved on from lilo - the pain, the pain
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: Command line is much more powerful than GUI. I much prefer CLI.
<Maniqui> all is done by command line?
<Kaiser_Away> lol
<Maniqui> no more clic?
<cdubya> SCMark, just curious, but did you try to connect to it via the Connect to Server client....
<mrkoje> SCMark: you don't need to use samba then.. you should be able to use nfs
<Maniqui> Hey, I'm from the days of MS-DOS, I'm not afraid of not clicking anymore
<Fujitsu> Maniqui: Good old DOS...
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: sightly more seriously, I don't actually know, and I don't use it myself - I just put fonts in /.fonts
<Kayde> how do i do this? i use gedit Open console
<Kayde> Type: cd /boot/grub
<Kayde> Use your favorite text editor to load menu.lst
<Kayde> Look for following entry (this is default entry for up-to-date Hoary):kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<Kayde> Add vga=791 at the end of this line
<Kayde> Save it ??
<Maniqui> but I used DOS to type: monkey.exe, and then I were playing with Guybrush
<Maniqui> I cannot understand the fun of using cli
<nmsa> is there a way to upgrade Hoary  mysql to 4.10; my current mysql is 4.0.23
<frogzoo> Kayde: grub-install /dev/hda or whatever
<Kaiser_Away> Kayde: don't flood
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Additionally, some show up when viewing fonts:/// as root that I can't see as others.  Do you know why?
<SCMark> mrkoje: It works if I go to the address smb://marko@nslu/disk 1
<Madpilot> Maniqui: you can do a lot of Ubuntu's admin with the GUI tools - sometimes the command line is just faster
<Kaiser_Away> Maniqui: 'fun' isnt usualy part of UNIX administration :)
<Fujitsu> SCMark: Are the permissions set on the mounting directory correctly?
<Kaiser_Away> (or cheap rippofs admin)
<SCMark> mrkoje: but when I do this the directory is not mounted locally
<Maniqui> aj. but are you chatting right now from the cli?
<Maniqui> i'm using GAIM
<cdubya> SCMark, that's why I was asking if you'd tried the connect to server...figgered it might work using smbclient....
<Kaiser_Away> Maniqui: same
<cool_guy> i got the new distro of ubuntu 5.10
<cool_guy> n i installed it on the sys along with win xp
<Fujitsu> cool_guy, OK.
<cool_guy> now i installed lilo on the ubuntu installed drive
<Fujitsu> cool_guy, why?
<cool_guy> n now i can boot only linux n not windows
<Kaiser_Away> Maniqui: for example to change permissions recursively you have to use a cli, Gnome wont do it (that i have seen)
<cool_guy> wat can i do?
<deFrysk> cool_guy, why lilo ?
<Maniqui> sorry if I ask dumb questions, but I think that the cli has a limit. Or dou you browse and cook from the cli?
<cool_guy> linux directly gets booted when i start the system
<mrkoje> SCMark: I see, but even connecting with SMB, you still don't have write access.
<SCMark> Fujistu: yeah I checked the permissions of the mounting directory.  When mounting the device with the -o uid=1000 then my current user is granted ownership of the directory
<cool_guy> man i didnt know:)
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I have them in .fonts too.
<Maniqui> you mean to change permission for various files?
<cool_guy> i didnt want the grub to load the os
<Kaiser_Away> Maniqui: of course cli has a limit, it's horses for courses
<Kaiser_Away> Maniqui: yeh
<deFrysk> cool_guy, why not ?
<Maniqui> (sorry for my english, i speak spanish natively)
<cool_guy> instead i wanted to put lilo on the linux drive n boot linux from windows options
<Fujitsu> cool_guy: Run 'sudo grub-install (hd0)' to install GRUB.
<sampan> maniqui, both GUI and CLI have limits -- but each has advantages.  and yes, some of us -are- chatting from cli :)
<Kaiser_Away> that's ok mate. :)
<cool_guy> so where do i install grub?
<SCMark> mrkoje: I only get write access when I type manually smb://nslu/DISK%201 into the location of a nautilus window
<Fujitsu> maniqui: Recursively means it goes down the directories, changing all files in its path.
<vbgunz> hello everyone... anyone know how to get around a fakeroot problem? I am installing a package from Debian and was given a command with -rfakeroot... *but* I have no idea what that is? The error is "command not found"... help?
<Maniqui> thanks all, time to sleep. 4am in buenos aires. It was nice to learn from all you.
<deFrysk> cool_guy, read Fujitsu 's message
<Fujitsu> cool_guy: See my message a minute ago...
<jax0m> &
<SCMark> mrkoje: control+L
<Kaiser_Away> good luck Maniqui. have fun
<frogzoo> cool_guy: grub-install /dev/hdx
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: if they're in .fonts, they should work - which app isn't working?
<Maniqui> i will be here soon again
<Fujitsu> Maniqui, have fun
<tonyyarusso> Firefox.
<Kaiser_Away> :)
<Kayde> I AM GETING FRIKING PISSED OFF!! I H8 linux
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Firefox.
<cool_guy> k
<SCMark> mrkoje: but getting mount to mount it with correct write access has yet to work
<Maniqui> thanks Fujitsu, for help me installing FF 1.5
<cool_guy> thanx mate:)
<Fujitsu> Kayde, I am sure this problem can be fixed at some point.
<frogzoo> Kayde: people have tried to help you - please mind your manners
<mrkoje> SCMark: Did you try mounting it with cifs?
<SCMark> mrkoje: yeah.  When I did that then I didn't have permission to go into directories that were not owned by the user I was logging in as.  It was as if I logged in as a guest
<SCMark> mrkoje: even though I specified the correct username and password
<pramz> anyone else use gtkwifi ?
<pramz> i <3 gtkwifi :)
<derek_> Hi
<pramz> HI
<Fujitsu> Hi derek_
<derek_> anyone running xp with dualboot?
<SCMark> mrkoje: I used: sudo mount -t cifs -o password="mypassword" "//192.168.1.77/disk 1" /mnt/nslu2/ -o username=marko -o uid=1000 -o gid=1000
<derek_> hey Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> derek_ previously, yes,
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: I don't run FF myself - check it's font configs over, I guess
<beauty_G> hiiiiiiiiii
<cdubya> derek_, yep
<Fujitsu> What is the issue, derek_?
<frogzoo> derek_: only about 1/2 the people here - still need to run Doom somehow :D
<derek_> For some reason, winxp is recognising the ext3 partitions and showing it all as D:\
<derek_> but its going crazy as it can't understand it
<cool_guy> guys doesnt the grub change the mbr
<derek_> but I don't know why it even recognised the non windows partition
<Fujitsu> cool_guy, yes.
<Fujitsu> derek_: Odd.
<jnymo> whats better for a hosted server? freebsd or debian?
<Fujitsu> Ubuntu boots fine?
<derek_> cool_guy: i had a problem during installation with grub.. it couldn't write to mbr
<Kaiser_Away> jnymo: depends what you want it to do
<cool_guy> what happens if i uninstall lilo?
<frogzoo> derek_: definately wierd - not typical
<cool_guy> will i get back the windows option?
<Kaiser_Away> jnymo: i have had hosting on both
<derek_> Fujitsu: i haven't installed ubuntu yet. (i'm at the stage of windows at the moment)
<derek_> cool_guy: yes
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: You wouldn't happen to know the file path for that, would you?  (I'm guessing not, but it's worth a shot.)
<frogzoo> cool_guy: no need to uninstall - grub will just overwrite the mbr
<Fujitsu> derek_: that would do it.
<jnymo> Kaiser_Away: a webpage or two.. plus some java
<derek_> frogzoo: yeah :(
<derek_> wtf
<Fujitsu> derek_: It hasn't been properly formatted yet. Install Ubuntu and it should go away...
<mrkoje> SCMark: I'm sorry, I'm kinda at a loss with this one
<derek_> everything is so damn slow now on windows as it tries to read the linux partition all the time
<Kaiser_Away> jnymo: in that case it wouldnt matter. i'd go with the Debian server myself (because i understand it better)
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: doesn't FF dump all it's configs into about:config or something like that?
<Fujitsu> derek_: When it is properly formatted, it should not be seen by Windows.
<Fujitsu> about:config, yes.
<SCMark> mrkoje: thanks for the help though.  I'll look into cifs a bit more
<Fujitsu> SCMark: I am sure it will work...
<frogzoo> derek_: who partitioned the disk - let me guess, xp ?
<mrkoje> SCMark: This is going to  bug me now, I might have to recreate the problem on my redhat machine with smb... see if I can get it to work...
<derek_> Fujitsu: well i did that earlier.. ubuntu installation didn't work as it froze at grub installation stage.. (firstly it wouldn't write to mbr for some reason,  then when i  chose to install it on a floppy, it froze to death.. leaving me no option than to hit "reset")
<qt2> err, does anyone here use qtorrent?
<derek_> frogzoo: no, ubuntu installationdisk
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Maybe.
<viviersf> erm does any1 know why my user doesnt read bash settings from within X, but it does via console ?
<mrkoje> SCMark: Maybe go over your smb config too
<Fujitsu> derek_: Odd. Try to delete and recreate the partition.
<derek_> Fujitsu: in windows?
<frogzoo> derek_: what's the drive? IDE? LBA enabled in bios ?
<jnymo> Kaiser_Away: thats why I initially went with debian.. but someone else suggested freebsd.. And I'm wondering how I should weigh the two
<Fujitsu> derek_: it sounds like tha MBR has gone dodgy at some point...
<dli_> viviersf, in ~/.bashrc ?
<derek_> frogzoo: IDE
<viviersf> dli_, yes, :(
<Kaiser_Away> jnymo: if you want your rfcs implemented before the ink is dry use freebsd
<derek_> frogzoo: I don't know about "LBA enabled in bios ?"
<frogzoo> derek_: one & only disk? & jumpered as master ?
<Kaiser_Away> if you want 10 year release cyle use Debian, but this is -offtopic
<viviersf> dli_, it doesnt even read the settings /etc :/
<dli_> viviersf, do you have .bash_profile ?
<derek_> frogzoo: one disk plugged. dunno about jumper setting
<viviersf> dli_, yep
<viviersf> dli_, i doesnt want to read those files
<frogzoo> derek_: you need to go into the disk detect in the bios & enable LBA - & you need to check it'sjumpered as master or there will "trouble"
<frogzoo> derek_: you got a CDRom on the same channel?
<jnymo> Kaiser_Away: what do you mean by that?
<dli_> viviersf, maybe, it's not running bash
<derek_> frogzoo: just looked. the jumper is on the 2nd pin from the side of the ide plug
<bimberi> RancidLM: still there?
<Kaiser_Away> jnymo: we should talk about this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<qt2> uhm, the version of qtorrent in synaptic seems to be missing a bunch of features....
<derek_> frogzoo: no not on the same channel, cd rom drive is on  the other cable
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Yes, it does.  But I don't know how to edit things like that.
<vbgunz> Do I need "SUDO" for dpkg-buildpackage?
<frogzoo> derek_: usually the drive has markings showing which pin is master & which slave
<derek_> frogzoo: yeah.. i can't look at it right now.. its hidden inside.. i could take a look at the rear side though (using a torch) :)
<mcadory> derek_: look up on manufacturer's website.  probably got documentation there.
<derek_> frogzoo: for what I know, the jumper is set on auto-detect
<frogzoo> derek_: the default setting is usually master, so that should be ok - just make sure the bios can detect the drive ok
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: neither do I - sorry - I use Opera full time, and FF only to check websites
<RancidLM> bimberi: yip
<vbgunz> Do I need "SUDO" for dpkg-buildpackage?
<derek_> frogzoo: bios has already detected it, hasn't it? that's why I'm here
<RancidLM> bimberi: yup
<Fujitsu> vbgunz: Probably not...
<derek_> i'm mean,  that's why I could install windows and reach here
<bimberi> RancidLM: do you actually see "Warning only 896MB will be used." in dmesg | less ?
<vbgunz> Fujitsu: thanks
<Fujitsu> derek_, true.
<derek_> k
<frogzoo> derek_: uh oh - bad plan - Linux is much fusser about obeying the IDE spec that doze is - I'd really recommend taking another look at the jumpers
<vbgunz> Anyone know what -rfakeroot is?
<derek_> now why the heck is windows trying die-hard to readthe ext3 :((
<derek_> frogzoo: i see
<hyphenated> vbgunz: -r is to specify the command to use to get root permissions when using dpkg-buildpackage
<Fujitsu> derek_, chances are the installer did something odd along the line, and Windows is being too curious.
<hyphenated> vbgunz: now I'll let you go right ahead and guess what 'fakeroot' is and does :-)
<RancidLM> bimberi: i just tried to dmsg again but its not there no more.. but yes.. i think that is the error
<RancidLM> bimberi: would i have to reboot to find out?
<derek_> Fujitsu: yea.. wonder what's going on
<vbgunz> so instead of using -rfakeroot for a Debian package, I instead use sudo/
<hyphenated> vbgunz: nope, you use -rfakeroot
<hyphenated> vbgunz: the end result will be a .deb file
* qt2 blinks.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: All right.  Thanks though.
<rixth> 192.168.*.* address should be rpivate only, right?
<hyphenated> vbgunz: you will be able to use dpkg -i blahblah.deb after it's all built
<qt2> wtf is with all the + and - ? o.O;
* Fujitsu asks what is in qt2's eyes
<vbgunz> hyphenated: oh... funny, I get returned "command not found" :(
<hyphenated> vbgunz: so install it
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Actually, let's see if those fonts will display with Opera.  I have that too.
<Fujitsu> qt2, where?
<vbgunz> hyphenated: thank you... sudo apt-get install fakeroot?
<qt2> i think my xchat is fecked up or something o.O;
<frogzoo> derek_: you could try deleting the linux partitions (heresy, I know)
<qt2> <Fujitsu> +qt2, where? <- example.
<hyphenated> vbgunz: worth a try, innit?
<viviersf> dli_, it is running bash, its just not wanting to run it from say xterm / konsole / gnome-term
<vbgunz> hyphenated: :)
<qt2> every line has a + o.O;
<Fujitsu> qt2: sound like it is almost reading it raw!
<Fujitsu> qt2: + starts most raw messages.
<vbgunz> hyphenated: thank you very much for the enlightenment!
<bimberi> RancidLM: i guess so.  I'm running the standard 686-smp kernel on a 2GB server and it says  "1663MB HIMEM available." and "896MB LOWMEM available"
* qt2 asks what is in qt2's eyes
<qt2> <Fujitsu> + <- raw indeed...
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Yep, that's a go.  So now all I need is a FF specialist.
<bimberi> RancidLM: cat /proc/cpuinfo shows the full 2.4 GB (sorry - 2GB was wrong before)
<bimberi> RancidLM: er, cat /proc/meminfo that is :)
<qt2> Fujitsu, any idea what might be causing it?
<hyphenated> bimberi: you had me worried for a second :-)
<RancidLM> bimberi: that would make sence.. cuz that adds up.. .. i dunno maybe i have been missled
<qt2> it doesnt seem to be happening on other servers...
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know how to edit the font configuration for Firefox?  I'm having trouble getting it to recognize newly installed fonts.
<derek_> frogzoo: after deleting?
<bimberi> hyphenated: me too :)
<hyphenated> bimberi: I don't want to imagine how big that CPU would be! ;-)
<derek_> frogzoo: well then if I set the partitions up again during linux installation, won't windows recognise it again?
<frogzoo> derek_: check you're jumperd as master, bios has drive set as LBA, & reinstall
<mrkoje> vbgunz: was it you telling me about pptp-linux the otherday?
<RancidLM> bimberi:  MemTotal:      1036088 kB
<Fujitsu> qt2: N oidea.
<RancidLM> bimberi: hrrm that seems to be correct
<bimberi> RancidLM: as i understand it, you would see "Warning only 896MB will be used." in dmesg
<vbgunz> mrkoje: pptp-linux? I do not believe so...
<derek_> frogzoo: reinstall what? win or nix?
<nemik> i get this error when trying php, why is that? Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<mrkoje> vbgunz: alright, your name looked familiar...
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, the fonts you've installed don't come up at all in the font selector menu after restarting FF?
<vbgunz> damn... my cd is locked... I have no option to eject the cd... what is the workaround?
<frogzoo> derek_: oh, reinstall ubuntu - if you can get the install to work, grub will let you boot xp no probs
<Fujitsu> vbgunz: What do you mean?
<frogzoo> vbgunz: fuser -k
<geneo93> well time for dapper
<RancidLM> bimberi: do you know if theres a way i can enable the use of my sawp space.. i have room there.. but its never used.. im just thinking if my rams in a jam.. swaps around...
<Fujitsu> geneo93: Do you dare?
<geneo93> yup
<vbgunz> Fujitsu: I press eject, it doesn't eject... I have no option to unmount it either...
<derek_> frogzoo: k.
<NoobieDoobieDo> WOW. Something is Majorly wrong.  I just installed this OS two days ago (30gb drive) and it's 94% full.  Yesterday it was like 80something percent.  I'm not downloading _anything_.
<GTroy> anyone advise using dapper?
<frogzoo> RancidLM: mkswap & swapon
<derek_> frogzoo: what's the lba thing btw?
<GTroy> over breezy?
<vbgunz> fuser -k will eject it?
<reign> guys, i put another network card in my breezy machine, and it also isnt detecting
<qt2> Fujitsu, suppose its time to reconnect then, eh?
<reign> heres a lspci
<Fujitsu> vbgunz: Have you right clicked on the icon on the desktop, and clicked eject.
<reign> 0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
<reign> Subsystem: Accton Technology Corporation: Unknown device 1216
<reign> Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-
<reign> Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<reign> Latency: 64 (63750ns min, 63750ns max), Cache Line Size: 0x08 (32 bytes)
<reign> Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10
<Fujitsu> qt2: Perhaps.
<frogzoo> NoobieDoobieDo: du -sk /var
<reign> Region 0: I/O ports at de00 [size=256] 
<bimberi> RancidLM: no i don't, I just sit back and let the kernel handle that for me - it knows best :)
<reign> Region 1: Memory at effffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K] 
<reign> Expansion ROM at effc0000 [disabled]  [size=128K] 
<reign> Capabilities: <available only to root>
<Madpilot> GTroy: see the topic - if you've got to ask, the answer is probably "no"
<frogzoo> reign - no spam please
<sean_> How do I view my ntfs drives ( I got into fstab, but I don't know the command line)
<reign> sorry
<Madpilot> !tell reign about pastebin
<vbgunz> Fujitsu: thats what I mean... I don't have an icon nor is it panel with my other disk :(
<Urthmover> hola
<Fujitsu> Hello again, NoobieDoobieDo.
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Correct.
<Fujitsu> vbgunz, have you tried in the console?
<NoobieDoobieDo> 834200  /var
<frogzoo> !tell sean_ about ntfs
<vbgunz> Fujitsu: I am not sure of the commands I need to eject
<reign> so, can anyone help me with this ?
<RancidLM> thnx bimberi and frogzoo
<cool_guy> guys is there no kde in ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> vbgunz, sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<bimberi> RancidLM: np :)
<Fujitsu> cool_guy, that is kubuntu
<frogzoo> vbgunz: eject should just work, unless you have procs accessing the CD, fuser will show which procs
<WildPenguin> cool_guy, just install the kubuntu package
<cool_guy> when will tat be realesed
<cool_guy> i mean released
<Urthmover> umount \dev\cdrom    vbgunz
<sampan> noobiedoobiedo  sounds like a runaway log file or something ... someone in #kubuntu had that and it was the .xession-errors file
<vbgunz> ok, will try everything
<Fujitsu> Urthmover: /dev/cdrom!
<cool_guy> kubuntu is an os rite?
<derek_> frogzoo: what's the lba thing btw?
<vbgunz> eject /dev/cdrom worked!
<GTroy> MadPilot: no, I have no problems with ubuntu other than wanting to try dapper
<Fujitsu> cool_guy: A variant of ubuntu
<bimberi> cool_guy: kde is there, installing kubuntu-desktop gives you a kubuntu setup
<vbgunz> nice
<sethk> cool_guy, no, kubuntu is a distribution
<Fujitsu> vbgunz: Good, vbgunz!
<vbgunz> Fujitsu: thank you very much for tha6t!
<cool_guy> i havent got it:(
<sethk> cool_guy, it's ubuntu but with kde as the default desktop
<frogzoo> derek_: it's a way for the bios to access large drives
<GTroy> MadPilot: and wanted to know others exp.
<geneo93> if you want to keep gnome just add kde
<derek_> frogzoo: k
<cool_guy> how can i ask for it?
<vbgunz> now I am putting the cd back in the tray... trying again (Dapper Drake Flight 1)
<vbgunz> ahh, this time it worked, nice :)
<sethk> cool_guy, not sure what you mean.  You can download the CDs
<frogzoo> !tell cool_guy about kde
<sethk> cool_guy, or do you mean you have ubuntu installed and you want to add kde?
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Scratch that.
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: I hadn't restarted.
<bimberi> cool_guy: what's your situation, have you just recently installed?
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, did that help at all once you did?
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Yep.  Isn't it nice when it's that simple?  (If humiliating.)
<cool_guy> yes
<cdubya> heh
<cool_guy> i got the 5.10 version of ubuntu
<cool_guy> but i dnt have kde in it
<qt2> hm
<cool_guy> wat will i do
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, it's too often that way for me.....:)
<Fujitsu> cool_guy: kubuntu is a seperate project, however downloading kubuntu-desktop from Synaptic will get DE.
<qt2> someone mind doing a /me for me, so i can verify my client is reciving in raw mode?
<Fujitsu> *KDE
* Fujitsu tests qt2
* sampan does /me for qt2
<bimberi> cool_guy: you might only have the ubuntu CD enabled as a repository ...
<cool_guy> can i ask them to send 1 cd for me jus like ubuntu?
<qt2> thanks ^.^;
<bimberi> ubotu tell cool_guy about repositories
* GTroy qt2 here?
<Fujitsu> qt2, how is it?
<qt2> its... raw. :P
<Fujitsu> qt2: Standard 5.10 XChat?
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: I think for many.  Thanks for the help!
<det> Anyway to dpkg-buildpackage and force a different gcc version?
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, np
<qt2> Fujitsu, hm?
<Fujitsu> What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<crimsun> det: set it before debian/rules is invoke, e.g., CC=gcc-3.4 . In some instances, you'd set it in debian/rules itself.
<crimsun> s/invoke/invoked/
<bimberi> det: (madly guessing) export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4  (if gcc-3.4 is installed, and assuming that's the version you want)
<mcadory> anybody else have weird messages from atd?
<det> thanks
<mcadory> in dmesg
<crimsun> mcadory: example?
<mcadory> crimsun: [4323616.489000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<qt2> Fujitsu, apparently, its not raw, but rather something called "CAPAB IDENTIFY-MSG"
<Fujitsu> Ok.
<Fujitsu> qt2, how did you fix it?
<qt2> Fujitsu, no clue. :P
<Fujitsu> But it works now?
<crimsun> mcadory: known issue, nothing to really worry about
<mcadory> where can I find more info?
<crimsun> mcadory: lkml archives, google, etc.
<ICE9> when I try to search for mplayer using apt-cache It doesn't find it
<ICE9> what can I do
<mcadory> thnks
<crimsun> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<crimsun> ICE9: that should answer your question
<ICE9> how  about for 686
<ICE9> amd 64
<Fujitsu> uboto tell ICE9 about repositories
<flabby> When I goto System>Logout is a script executed or is it a binary?
<crimsun> there is none for 686 (-686 is a metapackage that depends on -586)
<Fujitsu> ubotutell ICE9 about repositories
<Fujitsu> Damn.
<Fujitsu> Aren't I terrible.
<crimsun> !mplayer-amd64
<ubotu> crimsun: I give up, what is it?
<crimsun> !info mplayer-amd64
<rixth> IP addresses 192.168.1.100 and 192.168.1.200 should be within MY network eh?
<Fujitsu> ICE9: Do you know how to add multiverse?
<Fujitsu> rixth: Depends.
<vbgunz> when you sudo dpkg -i anynew.deb... does apt continue to update it?
<Fujitsu> vbgunz: Yes
<ICE9> hmm
<ICE9> no
<ICE9> I don't
<vbgunz> Fujitsu: thank you again!
<Fujitsu> ubotu tell ICE9 about repositories
<rixth> Fujitsu, I have one computer connected to my router. My IP is 192.168.0.2, router is 192.168.0.1. Where would 1.100 & 1.200 be coming from?
<Fujitsu> Who knows. They are not on your network, rixth.
<Fujitsu> Where have you seen them?
<Fujitsu> They must be on your network, but they shouldn't bee.
<Fujitsu> *be
<qt2> Fujitsu, nah, i'm still getting stuff in the same way.
<rixth> I found them using nmap.
<Fujitsu> qt2: Very odd. Normal Ubuntu XChat?
<Fujitsu> rixth: Any other devices on your network?
<rixth> Fujitsu, nope. No wireless cards either.
<qt2> Fujitsu, yep, apparently xcaht added support for hte feature that freenode came uo with back in 2.4.0
<qt2> Fujitsu, thing is, i dont know how it got turned on, and i dont know how to turn it off.
<rixth> I scanned both IPs (ports 5-100). 1.200 has FTP, SSH and Web. 1.100 has finger.
<Fujitsu> rixth, use a web browser to go to .200
<rixth> http://img497.imageshack.us/img497/1406/werid2dq.gif
<qt2> Fujitsu, basically, this thing puts a + beside the line of text if a nick is regged, and a - if it isn't.
<rixth> Fujitsu, I have.
<Fujitsu> What is it, rixth?
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<vbgunz> man I love Ubuntu when it just works...
<kane_> haha
<rixth> Fujitsu, could it be hardware at my ISP?
<geneo93> i see kane stole my nick
<sean_> My NTFS drives are mounted, but they still won't let me in....
<ICE9> k I have no check marks by mine at all
<vbgunz> support is awesome... if I ever become a multi-millionaire I will definitely give a million or more to it
<ICE9> which one do I get
<Fujitsu> rixth, traceroute it.
<derek_> vbgunz: what kind of support?
<kane_> geneo93: unless that's a lame attempt at humor that i'm not getting, please go register your nick if you feel so strong about it
<gee_cee0> guys, does anyone know how to open a .c file that i used gcc on?
<rixth>  2  60.234.8.15 (60.234.8.15)  83.382 ms  80.526 ms  79.556 ms
<rixth>  3  192.168.1.100 (192.168.1.100)  80.880 ms  83.416 ms *
<zcat[1] > gee_cee0: use vi ?
<gee_cee0> gedit
<rixth> Hmm. It is ISP stuff.
<derek_> gee_cee0: vi file.c
<Fujitsu> It is, rixth.
<rixth> Well, it seems to be.
<derek_> gee_cee0: to just read it: cat file.c
<vbgunz> derek_: the support in here, the forums and all around... even other channels, everyone is just frigging cool... I am so happy I switched to Linux... In 60 days I know more Linux users than in 10 years on Windows... I feel at home and the OS is great!
<gee_cee0> no i meant open as executable
<kane_> rixth: it is indeed.. their dns shouldn't be resolving it though
<derek_> vbgunz: k :)
<Fujitsu> rixth, they certainly shouldn't be using such IPs.
<gee_cee0> to execute it?
<rixth> Yes. I will notify them.
<kane_> rixth: according to the RFC at least
<ICE9> can anyone help me
<vbgunz> derek_: :)
<Fujitsu> It is completely forbidden, in fact.
<rixth> kane_ yeah. Thats was puzzled me.
<Fujitsu> ICE9: Yes.
<gee_cee0> how to execute a gcced .c file?
<derek_> vbgunz: yeah. We should support the open source community.
<ICE9> don't have any checkmarks in repositories
<cdubya> gee_cee, ./exe_file_name    ?
<gee_cee0> ah ok ill try it
<ICE9> do I add them then if so what do I add?
<Fujitsu> ICE9: Check the multiverse repositories...
<vbgunz> derek_: I hope one day I will be able to give a few million out... I would definitely sleep better :)
<derek_> =)
<Fujitsu> vbgunz: If only I had some large amounts of money...
<lampshade> booga
<gee_cee0> ah ok thanks cdubya
<derek_> vbgunz: you can support in non-monetary ways too
<cdubya> gee_cee0, np.
<Fujitsu> derek_, true. Like giving support on this channel!
<vbgunz> Fujitsu: don't we all... we just need to stop wishing and start working on it... Time is an investment much like money... I've invested my time and am hoping it comes back to me soon :)
<Madpilot> vbgunz: order a load of ubuntu CDs from ShipIt, and start evangalizing friends, neighbours and innocent bystanders! :D
<derek_> Fujitsu: yes. and the developers can help in the development
<vbgunz> derek_: I know there are other ways... I gave out some CDs and am still waiting on Breezy to come in... I just don't think it is coming... Don't wish to order again though...
<vbgunz> Madpilot: yup, I did that :)
<Fujitsu> I know! Get thousands of CDs, and bomb your capital city down with them from a helicopter!
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> that's one way to do it....
<reign> ok guys, please can you help me with this, heres my nic lspci
<vbgunz> anyone live in Orlando Florida? I would like to start up a club or join one for that matter..
<reign> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445864
<Fujitsu> derek_: I am probably going to attempt to help with dev at some point.
<shriver> I wonder what the tech desk at my college would do if I handed them a big box of Ubuntu CDs.
<Fujitsu> shriver: Perform your username without the first r.
<derek_> Fujitsu: great! ..and I being a graphics professional, could prolly help with the graphic design part
<Fujitsu> ...and then throw them back at you.
<shriver> hehe
<Fujitsu> Everybody should do everything they can to help Open Source!
<Madpilot> vbgunz: ask google about lugs in your area?
<derek_> Indeed!
<Fujitsu> reign: What is the issue?
<shriver> I really need to work on the tact in which I deliver said CDs to my friends
<cdubya> heh, Fujitsu, pushing it everyplace I can....
<ICE9> still nothing
<reign> sun is releasing everything they have, opensource now
<Fujitsu> Same here, cdubya.
<Fujitsu> reign: I noticed that.
<reign> Fujitsu the problem is, it's not being detected
<Madpilot> shriver: yeah, saying "Here, this is better than that MS crap you've inflicted on yourself" somehow doesn't win converts, does it?
<reign> i have no eth0
<Fujitsu> shriver: I am not too good with it, either.
<ICE9> I upgraded too
<cdubya> Fujitsu, if only folks weren't so scared...
<vbgunz> Madpilot: Lugs? Sounds interesting, would really like to join up with a club, I'll probably go fanatic though... I am so into Linux... (*%$ing incredible... Really is...
<cdubya> at least that's what I find.....
<ICE9> there just not showing up
<sean_> Is there any way to sign into the GUI as administrator?
<Madpilot> vbgunz: lug = Linux User Group
<ptlo> sean_, no
<vbgunz> Madpilot: thanks bro!
<Fujitsu> reign, it apparently doesn't know it is a NIC... Maybe you need to load some kernel module...
<ptlo> sean_, the ubuntu policy is that you use everything as an ordinary user, and become admin *only* when you need it
<sean_> How can I access my NTFS partitions???
<reign> Fujitsu , could you tell me how ?
<Madpilot> sean_: mount them
<Fujitsu> reign: First, we need to find out what the module for your card is.
<cdubya> vbgunz, http://www.linux.org/groups/usa/florida.html
<derek_> sean_: are they mounted?
<Madpilot> !tell sean_ about ntfs
<reign> ok
<sean_> I mounted so as to let everybody have access, but every time I try access
<sean_> it says I have no permission
<frogzoo> reign: apparently the tulip driver will most likely work - I would assume therea  tulip pkg
<vbgunz> cdubya: hahaha... I got butterflies in the stomach... I love it :D
<Fujitsu> sean_: You need to make sure you have umask=0222 added to the options in fstab. That is the problem
<rixth> I'm now scanning 192.168.1-255.1-255. See what else is there.
<cdubya> vbgunz, :)
<ICE9> got it now thx guys
<rixth> 192.168.2.1 192.168.3.1
<Madpilot> sean_: you might need to chown the directorie syou mounted the drives to?
<Fujitsu> rixth: Probably not advisable, but your ISP shouldn't be doing it anyway.
<Madpilot> *directories
<vbgunz> wow, found one group right in my area!
<Fujitsu> Madpilot, the issue is the lack of umask.
<rixth> Fujitsu, I'm not DOING anything wrong. I could sai I was simply scanning my own network.
<rixth> Not my fault they put their shit on it.
<Fujitsu> rixth: Exactly.
<sean_> do I put the umask after the fmask and dmask?
<Fujitsu> sean_, you already have them? Odd.
<Fujitsu> Put it before.
<reign> Fujitsu: ok let me see if i can find one, ill let you know when i have one
<Fujitsu> It should work with just the fmask and dmask.
<cdubya> vbgunz, cool.
<sean_> I know
<cdubya> :)
<rixth> Fujitsu, holy moly! There are over 150 internal IPs used!
<Orporg> Greetings
<Fujitsu> rixth, it would normally be very evil to do such a thing, and would get you in trouble, but if they are using internal addresses, as you say it is their problem.
<Fujitsu> Orporg: Hi.
<sean_> well, I just added the umask, and it says line 6 and 7 are bad
<aftertaf> sean_:  post your fstab to a pastebin
<vbgunz> cdubya: :)
<Orporg> If it's ok, I'd like to ask for a hand with my installation.
<Fujitsu> Orporg, that's fine!
<Orporg> Thank you.
<aftertaf> :)
<cdubya> vbgunz, get out and play....;)
<kane_> rixth: as long as you dont have a crazy happy-go-sue ISP you'll be fine :)
<sean_> Pastebin?
<aftertaf> !tell sean_ about pastebin
<Orporg> It's been a long time since I used IRC so please bear with me.
<aftertaf> hehe Orporg ;)
<Fujitsu> Orporg, don't worry!
<derek_> vbgunz: is the 'vb' for visual basic? ;)
<Orporg> Essentially, Ubuntu is crashing during the installation.
<rixth> kane_ Filling law suits isn't easy in NZ :)
<Fujitsu> Orporg, what is the error?
<kane_> rixth++ # living in a sane country
<vbgunz> cdubya: thanks bro, I owe you one for that link... I hope the club is active... doesn't need to be big
<rixth> Hehe :)
<aftertaf> Orporg:  at what point? any errors?
<cdubya> vbgunz, NP.....get involved.....and like Fujitsu said, keeping pushing OSS......
<vbgunz> derek_: no, vb is my first two initials (Victor B. Gonzalez)
<Orporg> A kernel panic.  The installer crashes at the following message:  Kernel panic - not syncinc: Attempted to kill init!
<sean_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445869
<derek_> vbgunz: ok
<aftertaf> Orporg:  and this happens at what point in the install?
<Orporg> And then bites it at the number: [4294669.433000] 
<Fujitsu> sean_, a comma, not a space!
<vbgunz> derek_: I get asked that a lot though... :)
<Orporg> This occurs right after I hit enter at the "boot:" prompt
<Fujitsu> Orporg, strange!
<cool_guy> guys i installed wine
<cool_guy> n y is it so slow
<Fujitsu> cool_guy, running what?
<cool_guy> i mean its very slow
<cool_guy> wine
<cool_guy> y?
<Orporg> I obtained Ubuntu by downloading the ISO image and burning it to CD.
<cool_guy> windows emulator
<Fujitsu> What are you running, cool_guy?
<aftertaf> Orporg:  right!! ok.   can you test the cd on another pc?
<Orporg> Unfortunately, no.  This is the only machine I can risk this on.
<sean_> it's still saying I don't have permission in gui
<Orporg> I built this by hand though, so I can rip things out if necessary
<cool_guy> wine
<aftertaf> sean_:  ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 umask=0222
<cool_guy> windows emulator
<zcat[1] > I suggest getting theultimatebootcd and trying some diagnostics.
<cool_guy> y?
<Fujitsu> cool_guy, what in Wine!
<deFrysk> cool_guy, running what on wine ?
<aftertaf> sean_:  you need to put a comma between dmask and umask....   ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,umask=0222
<Fujitsu> Orporg, it won't do anything destructive unless you tell it do.
<cool_guy> i tried to run a flash game
<zcat[1] > kernel panic == TARFU
<cdubya> sean, this is what I used, not sure if it will help....    /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<Fujitsu> cool_guy, some things will run fine, outers won't...
<Fujitsu> *others
<Orporg> Well, the only other two machines I have is the PC I'm using now and my iBook (bless it!).  I need both of them running at the moment.
<aftertaf> Orporg:  might be worth reburning the cd at low speed...   and do you have any very recent hardware?
<kane_> !ntfs
<zcat[1] > Orporg: the machine you're installing to.. will it run any other OS?
<saik0> Could anyone familiar with mpd help me configure it. It wont play anything. (trying to use alsa)
<sean_> no, I fixed the comma and it still didn't work
<sean_> will try the other line
<aftertaf> sean_:  on both lines.....
<Orporg> The hardware in the Linux machine is fairly old:  1 Ghz Celeron, 10 gig hard drive.
<aftertaf> Orporg:  ok. not a compat issue then..... how much memory?
<Orporg> I haven't tried another OS.  I don't have any copies of Windows lying around that I can boot from.
<Sneaky_Bastard> is regular Ubuntu using ARTSD for sound ?
<Orporg> It has 1 stick of 256 SDRAM and another stick of 128 SDRAM.
<Sneaky_Bastard> if so, is it possible to use something else and have KDE sound apps still work ?
<saik0> Sneaky_Bastard, esd
<reign> Fujitsu: the tulip driver was removed
* zcat[1]  suspects misconfigured hardware .. definately try booting something. I'd suggest theultimatebootcd
<Sneaky_Bastard> ok
<Orporg> Well, it will boot from a badly damaged MS-DOS 6.2 floppy
<Sneaky_Bastard> well I see artsd running in KUbuntu, sot hat must be one of the differences
<Sneaky_Bastard> ty
<zcat[1] > that's a start.. DOS doesn't ask much of the hardware though..
<Orporg> True
<saik0> Sneaky_Bastard, yes, KDE uses artsd
<shriver> Sneaky_Bastard: ARTSD is the default sound daemon for KDE, esd for Gnome
<ptlo> Sneaky_Bastard, artsd is KDE's sound daemon. GNOME uses esd as the sound daemon (and regular Ubuntu is GNOME based)
<Orporg> The ultimate boot cd?
<aftertaf> Orporg:  try just on 128 or on 256, could be faultyish memory
<saik0> I'm not sure if "GNOME" uses esd
<reign> Fujitsu , they say the driver can be found here http://www.kernel.org/ , im not sure which one is right...
<zcat[1] > it's a cd full of diagnostic stuff, about 180M total IIRC.. free download.
<Orporg> Won't Ubuntu not run with so little memory?
<Fujitsu> Orporg: I have run it on 128, and the installer on 64!
<sean_> tried nls=utf8,umask=0222.... didn't work
<Orporg> How does it work?  I'm a Linux retard, I'm afraid.
<Fujitsu> sean_, what does it say now.
<frogzoo> Orporg: should be able to install with 256Meg I'd guess
<aftertaf> Orporg:  it can with 128... obvisously better with more, but this is for testing purposes.
<zcat[1] > Umm.. ubcd has a memory tester. Slightly better than just guessing/swapping things at arndom..
<Fujitsu> Orporg: We all have to start somewhere!
<Kayde> ok, all i need help w/th is: how to acess menu.lst through root
<sean_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445870
<saik0> Orporg, ubuntu should boot fine, it's GNOME thats gonna give you hell
<derrickw> hey don't anybody know of a good AIM client that can run in the console? i'm not sure how that would work, exactly, but i would love one for this old laptop i found in my closet
<sethk> zcat[1] , nah, guess, and better yet, guess the same thing over and over even if it doesn't work.
<derrickw> er, doesn't anybody*
<Fujitsu> Kayde, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<derrickw> wow that was a hickish typo
<sean_> I click on media/windows and it says I don't have permission
<Kayde> ty
<Orporg> Where do I get this lovely CD?
<zcat[1] > I think it's untimatebootcd.org .. I'd have to check :)
<Orporg> Well, I was really looking forward to using GNOME.... I've had it with Slackware
<Fujitsu> sean_, have you tried to remount it?
<aftertaf> derrickw:  or run a lightweight WM on it. i do on mine and its fine
<jcaine> sean_, have you tried checking your user permissions?
<sean_> remounted.... how do I check permission (it should be full access, but...)
<aftertaf> Orporg:  1st reburn at low speed the iso...  2nd try with alternate RAM modules
<cdubya> sean_, ls -l /media/windows
<frogzoo> Orporg: you could try reburning the iso - but select mode one and "burn at once" instead of multisession
<zcat[1] > another option; set the BIOS back to defaults..
<derrickw> aftertaf - it's a pretty old laptop, and the track ball barely works, plus i'm going to use it to run some small servers, and i don't want the wm to crash it
<Madpilot> sean_: are you down in your root directory? the "File System"?
<zcat[1] > check that drives are definately jumpered correctly
<aftertaf> derrickw:  hehe ok. how much mem & proc speed?
<Orporg> It did do "disc at once" when it burned.  It was the only option for an ISO file.
<Orporg> I did when I stuck them in.  The hard drive is set for "single" and is alone on the Primary master.  The CD-ROM drive is set for "master" and is alone on the Secondary master
<derrickw> aftertaf - i'm not sure; the power supply is dysfunctional and i wasn't able to salvage it without risking serious injury. it's an armada 7370
<Madpilot> Orporg: burning in XP?
<Orporg> Yes.  With Easy CD Creator
<sean_> In terminal I am, and it lets me access them, but in gui, it won't
<zcat[1] > http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ ;-)
<Orporg> I found it.  Thank you
<Madpilot> Orporg: have you read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Fujitsu> sean_, how are you using the gui to do it?
<derrickw> apt-get is amazing
<aftertaf> derrickw:  it is :)   try apt-get moo
<sampan> moo ?
<frogzoo> Orporg: check ur burning mode 1
<sean_> applications/accessories/file browser
<aftertaf> sambagirl:  try it ;)
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> I just got a new 320GB hdd
<Orporg> No.  I looked for documentation on the Ubuntu website but it seemed very sparse.
<zcat[1] > If it gets as far as a boot: prompt it's probably an OK burn..
<Fujitsu> Remember, 'This APT has super-cow powers!'
<Fujitsu> floopyears, hello.
<floppyears> what's the best way to partition it ?
<aftertaf> floppyears:  nice :)
<Sneaky_Bastard> Shiver: any other Sound daemon besides artsd that works for KDE ?
<floppyears> are there any limitations in ext3 regarding partition size?
<sampan> lol "have you mooed today"
<aftertaf> floppyears:  depends on what you want to do with it....
<cdubya> sean_, have you tried to connect using Places > Connect to Server?
<Fujitsu> floppears, I don't believe so.
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : not if it doesn't like the layout - hence why mode 1
<saik0> Sneaky_Bastard, why would you WANT another sound daemon?
<floppyears> aftertaf: I don't have many plans. I will probably keep some music and video files as well as my linux
<Madpilot> derrickw: when you mount the partitions, you should mount them to a directory in your user directory... the media/etc stuff is system level
<LaptopSword> hey hello all
<Fujitsu> Hello LaptopSword.
<deFrysk> hey LaptopSword
<sean_> I just opened connect to server... what do I do from there?
<aftertaf> floppyears:  a new install or not?
<Madpilot> derrickw: sorry, not for you
<frogzoo> LaptopSword: curious nic ....
<floppyears> no
<LaptopSword> :P
<LaptopSword> well
<LaptopSword> 2 systems on atm
<qt2> hm, why does thre seem to be a lot less in the breezy synaptic than there was in the hoary synaptic? :o theres only about 17k in breezy when thre was like 36k in hardy.... am i jsu tmissing some source.list stuff?
<reign> Fujitsu, apparently the tulip driver is in the kernel source that i downloaded
<cdubya> sean_, change the service type to Windows share....
<LaptopSword> i have something maybe a bug or something
<crimsun> 36k? in Hoary? um, no...
<floppyears> aftertaf: I know that having one huge partition is a bad idea, I'm just wondering how many should I have and what sizes
<aftertaf> floppyears:  in that case you're free to play...
<Fujitsu> OK, reign.
<sethk> LaptopSword, don't send it over irc
<frogzoo> qt2: multiverse repos?
<LaptopSword> when i connect my psp to my pc it crashes :(
<cdubya> sean_, do you know the share name you want to connect to and the IP of the box?
<LaptopSword> and i dunno why :(
<reign> Fujitsu, by telling you that... it means i dont know what to do next :P
<sean_> no
<aftertaf> floppyears:  true.... make 2 partitions and dont use all the free disk space yet if you dont need to.
<floppyears> aftertaf: ok, thanks
<cdubya> sean_, it's a windows box on the same network?
<Fujitsu> Is tulip not in the Ubuntu kernel?
<aftertaf> floppyears:  and get yourself a 2nd swap and put  em in raid for better perfs :)
<floppyears> aftertaf: hehe, thanks
<zcat[1] > /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/tulip.ko
<Fujitsu> I thought so.
<reign> Fujitsu, i dont know
<sean_> there's nothing in there....
<Fujitsu> reign, sudo modprobe tulip in a terminal.
<reign> ok
<Orporg> I'm downloading the ultimate boot CD now.... I hope that tells me something.
<sean_> If I'm in terminal as su, I can view everything, but only in terminal....
<cdubya> sean_, what's the IP of the box you're hitting?
<reign> returned nothing ?
<Fujitsu> Good.
<Fujitsu> Now have a look for eth0.
<sean_> I don't know....
<frogzoo> LaptopSword: maybe install ethereal will give you a clue
<cdubya> sean_, or NetBIOS name for that matter....
<LaptopSword> frogzoo what's ethereal?
<reign> nope nothing
<Fujitsu> LaptopSword, a protocol/Ethernet analyser.
<frogzoo> ethereal is a packet sniffer
<sean_> it's a diffent partition on the same HD....
<LaptopSword> i don't need that?
<Ce_Dreaku> can anyone help me instaling a Hp dekjet 3745 printer in Ubuntu?
<cdubya> sean_, ah
<saik0> !ethereal
<ubotu> saik0: Not a clue
<Fujitsu> reign, check the details for the card again...
<saik0> nope...
<reign> ok, sec
<frogzoo> reign - the driver might like some options, irq etc
<LaptopSword> it's a full system lockup when i open the connection from the psp to my pc
<Fujitsu> frogzoo, it might.
<shadukan> hello
<sean_> How can I change access rights so anybody can open it.... umask didn't seem to work.... any other options?
<Fujitsu> Hello, shadukan.
<shadukan> i  am a fun of debian and just switched to ubuntu
<reign> Fujitsu, looks the same
<frogzoo> sean_: chmod a+r filename
<shadukan> like the look and feel of it
<Fujitsu> shadukan, good.
<LaptopSword> arf need to go tho
<crimsun> sean_: what type of filesystem?
<LaptopSword> :(
<LaptopSword> bbye all
<sean_> ntfs
<shadukan> but i have a pc ata home with no internet connection
<shadukan> problems paying the big pay
<Fujitsu> reign, odd. I don't know anything about these linksys cards.
<gnugeek> Any software like Google Earth on ubunt?
<gnugeek> Any software like Google Earth on ubunt?
<shadukan> and i want to download and install extra packages
<gnugeek> Any software like Google Earth on ubuntu Linux?
<gnugeek> hello?
<shadukan> can download updated and extra packages and burn them to a cd
<shadukan> ?
<Fujitsu> shadukan, yes.
<gnugeek> anyone here
<crimsun> sean_: what's the output from ''mount|grep ntfs''?
<saik0> gnugeek, holy hell calm down
<Fujitsu> gnugeek, no, but Google Earth runs in Wine.
<cdubya> sean_, does it show up on the desktop?
<gnugeek> Its not running in cedega
<Fujitsu> ubotu tell gnugeek about wine
<Ce_Dreaku> can anyone help me instaling a Hp dekjet 3745 printer in Ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> gnugeek, it is meant to run in Wine.
<sean_> yes
<sean_> it shows up on desktop
<Fujitsu> Ce_Dreaku, I can try.
<insipid> when i try to run an application such synaptic using the gnome laucher it asks me for the password, i type it and nothing happens... does this mean something is wrong in my sudoers file?
<shadukan> but the thing i am afraid is that i may need extra packages to meet depencies and i will have problem
<saik0> gnugeek, cedega forked from wine long ago. wine <> cedega
<gnugeek> should i do, apt-get install wine xwine
<shadukan> can anyone estimate the size of full packages ?
<shadukan> try synaptic instead...
<gnugeek> I've  installed cedega 5
<Fujitsu> What do you mean, shadukan?
<shadukan> gnugeek
<shadukan> like
<cdubya> sean_, what does ls -l /media/windows say?
<crimsun> ''apt-cache show package'' has a size.
<Ce_Dreaku> Fujitsu, please join #ce_dr
<reign> Fujitsu: the reason im using this card, is because my realtek card wasnt being detected either
<shadukan> if i want to install  for example php5 i will need php libraries
<sean_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445880
<shadukan> crimsun i thought of that...
<Fujitsu> shadukan, yes. YOu will need to work out the dependencies.
<crimsun> shadukan: then use apt-get -s
<sean_> outcome of mouunt|grep
<Plazma> where do we report a user on irc who is being offensive and so forth on a certain channel?
<crimsun> Plazma: Ubuntu-related channel?
<Plazma> no
<Hobbsee> #freenode maybe?
<crimsun> Plazma: then report it to whomever is in charge of that channel
<shadukan> i will give it a hank
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<shadukan> ciao from greece
<gnugeek> wine and cedega sucks?
<Plazma> crimsun, so only the person in charge of the channel can do anything about it?
<gnugeek> anything native for
<cdubya> sean_, I see that, but can you post the outcome of ls -l /media/windows for curiosity.....
<crimsun> Plazma: no, but that's the standard escalation procedure. Beyond that you'd have to ask in #freenode.
<qt2> err, someone mind putting up a "full" sources.list for breezy on pastebin for me?
<gnugeek> I believe it WONT WORK on WINE
<Plazma> ok. thanks
<Fujitsu> gnugeek, I believe that many people have got it working. Check the Applications Database on winehq.org
<crimsun> sean_: none of your NTFS partitions are mounted with umask=022
<sean_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445892
<gnugeek> what is ubot's command args?
<gnugeek> what are^
<sean_> outcome of ls -l /media/windows
<gnugeek> ubotu
<crimsun> sean_: remount them with umask=022
<crimsun> sean_: you don't need fmask,dmask
<gnugeek> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<sean_> 022? I was told 0222
<crimsun> sean_: either.
<Plazma> man it wont let me type in freenode
<crimsun> Plazma: that channel is muted by default
<crimsun> s/muted/moderated/
<Plazma> ahh
<Plazma> darn
<sean_> didn't work
<crimsun> sean_: what didn't?
<cdubya> sean_, what's the outcome of ls -l /media
<insipid> im having problems with sudo when i issue commands with sudo.. nothing happens after i put in password
<cdubya> sean, umount /media/windows, then mount it again after you do what crimsun suggested and see if that works....
<AAARRRGGGHHHH> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445899
<Plazma> crimsun, so how do i get ahold of somone in there if im muted
<AAARRRGGGHHHH> outcome of ls -l /media
<insipid> insipid@gimli:/etc$ sudo man sudo
<insipid> insipid@gimli:/etc$ sudo nano
<insipid> insipid@gimli:/etc$
<AAARRRGGGHHHH> Still can't access drives from gui
<cdubya> sean_, you're trying to get to the files on the windows share, but you don't have any permissions....root owns it....
<crimsun> Plazma: message an ircop
<AAARRRGGGHHHH> how do I change that???????
<Plazma> how do i know if there an ircop or not
<Sean_> How do I make it so root doesn't own my ntfs exclusivly
<gnugeek> ubotu tell gnugeek about wine
<crimsun> Sean_: you need to umount all of the following /media/windows, /media/hda1, /media/hda5
<Plazma> !ubotu tell gnugeek about cedega
<cyphase> "In a shocking turn of events, a graffiti artist, on retainer from Sony, 'tagged' Sysinternals headquarters this evening with two $ signs, rendering the building and all of it's employees invisible to the naked eye."
<cdubya> crimsun, chown -R sean:sean /media/windows ?
<Sean_> Umount?
<crimsun> Plazma: there are. They have freenode/staff cloaks
<crimsun> cdubya: no
<Madpilot> cyphase: :D
<smizzle> hey
<crimsun> Sean_: sudo umount /media/hda5 /media/hda1 /media/windows
<frogzoo> reign: try this - add 'alias eth0 tulip' in /etc/modules.conf
<zcat[1] > not that the grafiti artist will make much out of it after they recoup his advance on the spray paint..
<Sean_> just did.... still nothin in the gui
<crimsun> Sean_: mount|grep ntfs
<cyphase> zcat[1] , good one :D
<Sean_> now I can open hda1 and hda5, but it doen't show anything and all three have red x's on the folders
<crimsun> Sean_: they're not unmounted then
<crimsun> Sean_: what's the output from the ''mount|grep ntfs'' command now?
<Sean_> /dev/hda1 on /media/windows type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<zcat[1] > does 'umount -a -t ntfs' do anything?
<crimsun> Sean_: sudo umount /media/windows
<aftertaf> why not use seveas's automunt script guys?
<crimsun> aftertaf: because we have to first fix the incorrect mount options used
<Fujitsu> We really need to get that installer to configure NTFS partitions properly for Dapper, same with disks-admin
<Fujitsu> disks-admin sucks.
* Fujitsu rewrites disks-admin
<cdubya> I followed the wiki instructions verbatim and it worked like a charm.
<frogzoo> ping reign
<cdubya> every time I boot the ntfs mounts ready....
<Sean_> they are all unmountes
<crimsun> Fujitsu: you're better off spending your resources in parted.
<crimsun> Sean_: did you edit /etc/fstab?
<Sean_> take them out of fstab as well?
<crimsun> Sean_: if so, paste it onto pastebin
<Fujitsu> What is wrong with parted? Parted won't help new users mount NTFS properly!
<crimsun> Sean_: no, we'll need to fix what's wrong in /etc/fstab first
<crimsun> Fujitsu: no, but it's relevant to manipulating ntfs partitions using libntfs.
<Fujitsu> Perhaps.
<Sean_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445910
<Sean_> my current fstab
<Fujitsu> All good, I think, Sean_...
* qt2 sighs and pokes his sources.list
<Fujitsu> Admittedly I just used defaults,umask=0222, but that is just me.
<crimsun> Sean_: did you really intend to mount /dev/hda5 over /dev/hda1's mountpoint?
<Sean_> huh?
<cdubya> yeah, I wondered about that....
<frogzoo> Sean_: hda1 & hda5 have the SAME mount point /media/windows
<crimsun> Fujitsu: those are the correct options.
* Fujitsu wonders what is wrong with qt2's sources.list
<Sean_> now fixed
<Sean_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445911
<Sean_> But even tryiong to access hda1  and hda5 from file browser said I had no permission
<Sean_> as root owned it
<crimsun> Sean_: now change the options for those two ntfs partitions to read defaults,umask=022,nls=utf8
<aftertaf> Sean_:  you need to have read perms on the mountpoints too.
<zcat[1] > Umm ? hda1 and hda5? You should be trying to access /media/windows or something, not the raw disks?
<Sean_> well, how do I add read perm?
<crimsun> zcat[1] : assuming /media/windows/hda[15]  exist, what he has is fine
<zcat[1] > ahhh.. ok
<Sean_> Soirry, I've stated this before but win user/linux noob
<zcat[1] > /media/windows is a+rwx ?
<crimsun> Sean_: do you have a 'users' group?
<reign> Fujitsu, do you know more about the RTL8139 cards ?
<zcat[1] > or something appropriately permissive?
<Kayde> I am still having the same problems-=fuzzy screen at the botom of screen on 800x600
<Fujitsu> reign, yes.
<reign> i can put that card back in ?
<reign> it also did the same
<Kayde> i tried fixing, but not work
<Fujitsu> reign, RTL8139s are what I use.
<kestas> Kayde, have the problem on windows?
<Kayde> i tried fixing, but not work
<frogzoo> reign: think you need 'alias eth0 tulip' in /etc/modules.conf
<Kayde> nope
<Sean_> yes, I have a users group
<kestas> Kayde, souonds like a driver problem
<Kayde> no kesta
<Sean_> all options are selected
<Kayde> I mean yes
<kestas> Kayde, do you know how to try vesa/vga driver?
<Kayde> nope, im a newbi
<crimsun> Sean_: ok. You can replace the entire "noauto,ro,..." string with just "umask=022,nls=utf8"
<Sean_> done
<kestas> Kayde, open a shell as root
<kestas> sudo sh
<kestas> no wait
<kestas> even better
<Sean_> will this make drives readable for all?\
<crimsun> Sean_: and contents of fstab now?
<kestas> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kayde> i know hoe to open as root, but shell?
<reign> frogzoo /etc/modules  ?
<Kayde> i know hoe to open as root, but shell?
<kestas> go down to where it says Driver in Section "Monitor"
<kestas> and change Driver "blah" to Driver "vesa"
<Kayde> ?
<kestas> remember what blah is
<Kayde> ...ok
<Kayde> wat is the acess name?
<kestas> access name?
<Kayde> like... how do i get into it?
<frogzoo> reign: add the line 'alias eth0 tulip' to /etc/modules.conf & retry modprobe
<kestas> hoo boy
<kestas> I dont have time for this, sorry
<Kayde> u bet
<Kayde> ok
<Kayde> sry same said as well
<Kayde> if u find goos site, email it 2 me
<frogzoo> reign: or is it just /etc /modules these days?
<reign> theres no /etc/modules.conf
<Kayde> bashibazooka@gmail.com
<reign> theres a /etc/modules
<frogzoo> reign: yep, that will do - give it a go
<Sean_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445915
<Sean_> contents of fstab
<Kayde> bashibazooka@gmail.com  email me good stuff on how we u get time :-)
<Fujitsu> Just modules these days... What is the world coming too?
<Fujitsu> *to
<crimsun> Sean_: looks good. Now make sure /media/windows/hda1 and /media/windows/hda5 exist, then mount them
<reign> ok added
<frogzoo> rmmod tulip; modprobe tulip
<reign> ok done
<reign> nothing returned
<reign> still no eth0
<frogzoo> ifconfig eth0 up    ? no dice?
<reign> nope
<frogzoo> :(
<Fujitsu> Damn.
<Madeye> guys, i'm getting new laptop, so I'm little confused buyer now heh, which you think is best for ubuntu and linux in general? IBM thinkpad, Toshiba Satelite, Fujitsu siemens.
<Sean_> well, I'll be damned...it worked
<Fujitsu> Haha. A false beep...
<Fujitsu> sean_, good!
<crimsun> Madeye: thinkpads are excellent. I can vouch for the X41-2527
<NoobieDoobieDo> Madeye, There is a website that covers Linux on Laptops
<Sean_> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
<cdubya> Sean_, cool
<kestas> Madeye, Im using an Inspiron 2200, works great with 5.10 in every way
<reign> ERROR while getting interface flags : no such device :(
<Sean_> I think the main problem was that I never unmounted them
* cdubya pats crimsun on the back....
<kestas> Madeye, not good for gaming though, the gfx card isnt good at 3D accel, but other than that its perfect
* Fujitsu applauds crimsun
* Fujitsu makes NTFS easier to do...
<Sean_> Now I have to figure out how to install drivers and I'll be happy
<crimsun> what drivers?
<cdubya> Madeye, Toshiba Satellite A55, Breezy works great.
<Madeye> kestas,  inspiron is dell, isn't it?
<Fujitsu> Madeye, yes.
<Orporg> Ok, I downloaded the ultimate boot CD and am now running Memtest 86+
<Sean_> drivers for my vid card
<oskude> Madeye, try these http://tuxmobil.org/     http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Fujitsu> Orporg, OK.
<kestas> Madeye, yup but Ive found the support excellent unlike what you hear
<zcat[1] > I'd expect an IBM to be good with linux.. also dell are usually good.
<frogzoo> Fujitsu: - when does /etc /modules get read ? whenever a module loads, or at boot only?
<Sean_> I also want to install programs....
<kestas> I can C&P some support logs if you like, theyre very good
<Orporg> But I don't know how to intepert the results
<crimsun> Sean_: what video card?
<aftertaf> Orporg:  if it says Argh! busted to helland back.... probably means not good ;)
<Fujitsu> frogzoo, bootup I think, although I can't be sure. Most of my hardware Just Works(tm).
<Fujitsu> Reboot just to be safe, I think.
<Sean_> my nvidia 6600 gt
<reign> ok ill erboot
<frogzoo> reign: mebbe give it a reboot & x fingers
<crimsun> Sean_: have you read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<Fujitsu> Orporg, can you describe the results.
<reign> kk
<Madeye> kestas,  it's 12.1!
<kestas> Madeye, whats 12.1?
<Sean_> no
<crimsun> Sean_: that page has links. Follow the instructions.
<kestas> 12,100$?
<Orporg> It's just running now.  Well, at the bottom half of the screen colmuns of numbers are running by.  It's white text on a red background
<kestas> I got a tax rebate, so I got it cheap :)
<TreeStump> hi
* zcat[1]  is having hell with nvidia drivers. Tried to follow the wiki guide, glx won't work. Tried again, now glxdemo, mplayer, xmms etc all segfault!! 
<kestas> but Im not sure how the price compares
<cdubya> I gotta call it a night. Good night everybody.
<Madeye> kestas, screen
<mrkoje> good night
<kestas> Madeye, aah, well I also got it with a coupon for free 14" screen
<zcat[1] > no idea where to even start tracking this down. If reinstalling all the packages doesn't work I AM going to reinstall ubuntu from scratch
<TreeStump> did u install the drivers via synaptic?
<Orporg> Is the red a Bad Thing?
<kestas> Madeye, perhaps they still run the 14" coupon deal, not sure, you should be able to get it with 14" though
<TreeStump> zcat[1] :did u install the drivers via synaptic?
<zcat[1] > Yeah, but upgraded from hoary. nvidia broke, had to switch to nvidia-legacy and that's when glx stopped working
<qt2> is 17k packages the standard amount for a "full" sources.list?
<zcat[1] > I think I still have some of the old nvidia drivers and/or libs screwing stuff up..
<reign> damn, rebooted, no such luck
<iustin> where may i read about installing a .deb (i`m new to linux and the program i want is not in the repository)
<frogzoo> reign: modinfo -p tulip
<zcat[1] > what program? It's probably in multiverse or backports or something..
<iustin> opera
<reign> nothing returns
<iustin> and heroes 3 (from 3do)
<frogzoo> lsmod |grep tulip    ?
<reign> tulip 45088 0
<Orporg> Dudes?
<frogzoo> reign: at this point, everything suggests the tulip driver doesn' t support the card I'd say
<reign> oh great :/ heh
<Fujitsu> reign, yes. There must be a driver for it _somewhere_...
<reign> now, if i put in my RTL8139 card
<Fujitsu> It will work fine.
<reign> that card doesnt work either
<frogzoo> reign: any better info on the h/w than what lspci can give? ie - pull the board
<Fujitsu> RTL8139s work fine!!!!!
<reign> Fujitsu, i know it's supposed to
<reign> but it doesnt
<frogzoo> reign: ooooh.... well that throws a different light on things
<reign> i had warty on and it worked fine
<Fujitsu> What chip, A, B, or C?
<reign> C
<reign> as far as i know
<Fujitsu> It does throw a different light. Any other hardware not working?
<reign> not that i know of so far ....
<Fujitsu> Insert the 8139, and see what lspci tells us, and check if you have networking...
<reign> i havent really checked for anything but the nic
<reign> ok
<reign> gimme a sec, need smoke break
<reign> :
<reign> :)
<Orporg> Can someone give me a hand interperting the results of this memory test?
<frogzoo> Orporg: usually it's just pass/fail
<nauseaboy> hey folks
<frogzoo> if error count != 0 - then you have a problem
<Orporg> Yes, but the documentation for this program says that it runs indefinitely.  It won't give me a "pass/fail" result.
<NoobieDoobieDo> hi nauseaboy
<chapeaurouge> got an issue.. enabling Section        "Extensions"
<chapeaurouge>       Option "Composite" "Enable"
<chapeaurouge>  EndSection
<chapeaurouge> , and X won't start.. signal 11
<frogzoo> Orporg: just leave it run a few passes - no errors, then youe probly ok
<nauseaboy> hows everyone doing
<Orporg> The results I have here is as follows:  WallTime: 0:17:45.  Cached: 318M.  Test: Std.  Pass: 0.  Errors:173,000 roughly.
<Fujitsu> Hi nauseaboy.
<Orporg> I assume that's a very Bad Thing?
<Fujitsu> Apparently.
<Fujitsu> Quite a bad thing indeed!
<Orporg> Shit
<Fujitsu> It could be wrong, but maybe not.
<frogzoo> Orporg: that suggests a slight problem, yes
<Fujitsu> Have you tried booting with just one board of RAM?
<frogzoo> Orporg: can you adjust the memory timings in bios?
<Orporg> I can, yes.  I have it set to what I believe is "auto."
<nauseaboy> that looks nasty
<frogzoo> Orporg: would definately be trying just one stick
<Fujitsu> Have you tried booting the machine in an OS other than Ubuntu Installer and MSDOs 6.22?
<Fujitsu> Most definitely, the 128 appears to be the safest.
<Orporg> I have this set in the BIOS: "Dram Timing by SPD: Enabled."
<frogzoo> Orporg: don't worry about mem timings yet - just test 1 stick at a time
<Orporg> All righty, let me crack this baby open.
<Fujitsu> Good luck.
<nauseaboy> and godspeed
<Orporg> I yanked the stick that's double height
<frogzoo> oh Fujitsu, it seems you specify irq's in /etc/modules like so 'options tulip irq=9'  - takes me back
<crimsun> no, please don't do that.
<crimsun> /etc/modules is the deprecated way
<crimsun> you should use /etc/modprobe.d/tulip instead
<frogzoo> crimsun: & the rec'dd way is?
<crimsun> that file should contain the options line
<frogzoo> ah i c, many thx
<Orporg> I wonder if maybe this double height stick is PC-66 and doesn't like a 100Mhz bus....
<valle> servus mander
<alexander_> hallo
<frogzoo> Orporg: surely this memory worked once upon a time?
<valle> viva linuxkurs
<alexander_> mmmmmmmm
<valle> hey deftiges glied
<alexander_> ja glied
<johannes> servus
<johannes> scheiss
<alexander_> hallo
<alexander_> merda
<alexander_> pscht
<johannes> i geh iats frozen bubble
<intelikey> hmmm deprecated=the way people have learned to do things,  :/
<frogzoo> !de
<ubotu> it has been said that de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<defftigesGlied> get in di mando net af die eier
<reign> well, cant get my rtl8139 card right now, it's in another pc
<frogzoo> reign: do you know the irq for the card?  maybe try 'options tulip irq=9' or similiar
<reign> irq 10
<johannes> \join #esfbrixen
<Orporg> It did.  But this machine is cobbled togther from multiple dead relics.  I can't be 100% sure of most of its origins
<valle> \join #esfbrixen
<intelikey> !  \ = /
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, intelikey
<valle> servus mander
<frogzoo> crimsun: points out these config lines belong in /etc/modules.d/tulip - not /etc/mocules
<frogzoo> reign: what I just wrote
<intelikey>  /join #esfbrixen
<reign> frogzoo theers no /etc/modules.d
<reign> theres a modprobe.d
<frogzoo> reign: sry /etc/modprobe.d/tulip
<reign> but not modprobe.d/tulip
<crimsun> create /etc/modprobe.d/tulip
<reign> ok
<mrkoje> whats a good proxy server?
<reign> ok and in the file i put ?
<intelikey>  localhost.localdomain
<frogzoo> reign echo -e 'alias eth0 tulip\noptions tulip irq=10' > /etc/modprobe.d/tulip
<qt2> o.o;
<Fujitsu> mrkoje: squid
<reign> ok done
<frogzoo> mrkoje: apache does the job adequately too for a small setup
<frogzoo> reign: now reboot I guess
<penguinzdr> does amaroK have cause problems in GNOME?
<reign> k rebooting..
<Orporg> Hot damn!  The installer came up!
<mrkoje> frogzoo: I didn't know I could use apache as a proxy
<mrkoje> frogzoo: I might have to read into that...   will look into squid too.
<Fujitsu> Orporg: Good!
<Orporg> You folks rock!  Thank you!
* frogzoo woots for orporg
<mrkoje> frogzoo: What I am looking at doing is just setting up a simple proxy so my ssh group can can create a tunnel with putty and route web traffic to client computers
<Orporg> Now I just hope I can get my wireless card to work....
<frogzoo> mrkoje: there's a proxy module for apache - disable by default
* Fujitsu congratulates frogzoo
* Fujitsu loves Ubuntu
<Orporg> Wireless ESSID.....
* Fujitsu eats dinner.
<Fujitsu> Orporg, it should work.
* mrkoje should be going to sleep but I guess im a "onlineaholic" so says a news story on digg.com
<frogzoo> Fujitsu: testing the memory was someone else's idea - can't member whose though
<Orporg> It wants a wireless ESSID.  I have WEP enabled, could that hose things?
<frogzoo> Orporg: maybe you want gtkwifi   ?
<frogzoo> oh, dumb idea - youe only installing so far
<Orporg> Gtkwifi?
<reign> no luck frogzoo
<frogzoo> ok, not happy :(
<frogzoo> damn
<Fujitsu_dinner> Orporg, it is all easily accessible from the GNOME network configuration tool.
<Fujitsu_dinner> WEP is fine, easy to set up.
<Orporg> Is there any way to find my ESSID through Windows or my iBook?
<Orporg> Nevermind.  I'd have to change my WEP key anyways as I don't have it written down.
<frogzoo> reign: usually I'd suggest another card, only we know that won't help
<reign> yeah, it's strange that the 8139 card works in warty but not breezy
<reign> or at least on my pc
<Orporg> I read that the Ubuntu community was the main strongpoint of the distro.  I can see why.
<frogzoo> reign: do you know the io address ?
<reign> hmm no
<Orporg> You have my deepest gratitude
<crimsun> Orporg: depending on the filesystem, yes. You can use ext2fsd, for instance, to mount your /
<frogzoo> reign: I think that line might supposed to be 'options tulip io=0x6100,0x6200  irq=10' give it a go maybe
<reign> ok
<Orporg> Wow, this installer is better than the DOS installer....
<aftertaf> Orporg:  you're on your way now ?? its working? cool :)
<Orporg> Well.... it was formatting my hard drive.  And now it's sitting at a blue and gray screen.  I assume it's thinking about something.  I hope.
<zcat[1] > ubuntu's installer needs work. it's pretty ugly
<Orporg> But the hard drive is making a weird... clicking noise.  Like a monitor switching on and off.
<Orporg> Ugly, schmugly.  The installer works.  That's what matters.
<Madpilot> zcat[1] : short of disaster, you see it exactly once, when you first install... pretty installers shouldn't be a priority...
<reign> rebooting
<Mabus06> does anyone know how to put "doom3 +set s_driver oss" in a shorcut? I tried putting it in the "command" part of the shortcut, but it does not work. It only works if I type it in the terminal manually.
<tristan> Mabus06 : can't you put it in bash_aliases?
<Mabus06> huh, tristan ?
<tristan> I assume you launch the doom3 either with terminal or with the menu, right?
<Orporg> Isn't GNOME going to run like a dead snail with only 256 megs of memory?
<zcat[1] > do bash aliases do anything to gui shortcuts?
<frogzoo> Orporg: the 1gig celly is also a problem
<sean_> Hi,
<tristan> I think that if he lauch doom3 by typing doom3 in terminal he could modify bash_aliases to make it : alias doom3='doom3 +set s_driver oss'
<tristan> Else he could modify the shortcut using smeg, no?
<Mabus06> Just the terminal, tristan. If I link to it via a shortcut (like in the menu), the sound does not work.
<zcat[1] > he doesn't want to type it in a terminal though..
<reign> heh, still no luck frogzoo
<quitte> what is the latest ubuntu?
<frogzoo> reign: now's a good time to pull the card & read the part numbers on the chipset
<ptlo> quitte, Breezy Badger (5.10)
<quitte> ptlo thanks
<zcat[1] > frogzoo: isn't lspci easier?
<quitte> ptlo uhm is that unstable?
<tristan> Mabus06 : if you modify the command unsing smeg it doesn't work?
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : does lspci just pull the strings from the bios? or does it interpret ?
<ptlo> quitte, no, that's stable and supported release
<frogzoo> ie does it 'guess' what the hardware is ?
<quitte> ptlo what is unstable?
<ptlo> quitte, current unstable version is called Dapper Drake
<quitte> ptlo ok thanks a lot
<intelikey> Mabus06 ' echo "doom3 +set s_driver oss" > start.doom ;chmod 7 start.doom '  and make your shortcut to start.doom
<zcat[1] > umm.. not sure.
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : k, cos Im not sure I trust lspci completely
<ptlo> quitte, np. btw dapper is highly unstable at this point and you shouldn't try it unless you're willing to devote much time & energy to development :) dapper (6.04) will be released in april 2006
<zcat[1] > it's never let me down yet :)
<tristan> Btw, anyone has trouble with smeg? As for me I cannot run it as myself and need to be root and it doesn't apply the modification even though it appears saved when I relaunch smeg
<quitte> ptlo: i just want the xorg sources of it
<zcat[1] > smeg edits the kde menus? it might not do anything if you're using gnome..
<ptlo> quitte, why?
<ptlo> rumors go, x.org in dapper is currently pretty broken (or was a day or two ago)
<reign> frogzoo : thats a lspci of it -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445864
<quitte> ptlo i hope it is already fully modularized. im trying to port debian to sh3 and monolithic is too big to handle on such a slow system
<tristan> smeg edit also the gnom menu I think
<Fujitsu> reign, how ar you going?
<reign> bad dude :/
<reign> i can get the rtl8139 card back in a bit
<ptlo> quitte, x.org 7 should be fully modularized, use autotools and other good stuff, yeah
<frogzoo> wow - pastebin is totally slow - dunno if that a good or bad sign
<syndicate> can someone help me to install opera? i've downloaded the .deb package  ubuntu onto the desktop. when i run apt-get install opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<syndicate>  from the desktop as root it says E: Couldn't find package opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<syndicate> ?
<quitte> ptlo great. so dragon uses xorg7 finally?
<Fujitsu> syndicate: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<syndicate> thanks Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> No problem, syndicate.
<ptlo> quitte yes
<ptlo> quitte, btw the community is still not decided if it's a duck or a dragon, and mark is keeping his mouth sealed :)
<intelikey> syndicate 'dpkg -i file.deb '
<intelikey> oh Fujitsu hehhe i didn't see your post...
<frogzoo> reign: dmesg |grep eth0    ?
<Fujitsu> Heheh
<Orporg> Thank you guys.  I'll log off now.  Can I come back if I run into any more problems?
<reign> frogzoo: k sec
<frogzoo> Orporg: there's always someone here
<Orporg> Gracias
<intelikey> Orporg no this is a one time deal
<quitte> ptlo should be duck imho. dragon makes me think of kde
<frogzoo> lol intelikey
<reign> nothing at all frogzoo
<intelikey> he was gone anyway.....
<syndicate> now i've got two dependency problems (e.g. Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<syndicate> ) Any chance of 'automatically' updating these?
<ptlo> quitte http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/127-Dapper-Drake-Duck-or-Dragon.html ;-)
<Fujitsu> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<syndicate> thanks again
<tristan> So, nobody has trouble with smeg xcept me
<intelikey> how about a noobie snack ?
<vhaarr> I'm having some problems with my wireless card in Dapper. I've read countless pages on the wiki and ubuntuforums.org, but they all assume that the 'wlan0' interface actually exists. Mine doesn't.
<syndicate> it's complaining again that it can't find the file. very strange as the file is definately in that directory
<vhaarr> The card is listed in lspci, lshal, etc, though.
<intelikey> !tell syndicate about repos
<Fujitsu> Who was offering the noobie?
<NoobieDoobieDo> hah.
<NoobieDoobieDo> How about bringing me a Doobie ?
<Fujitsu> Perhaps.
<NoobieDoobieDo> Perhaps I`ll be here.
<frogzoo> reign: what mobo is this on, btw ?
<intelikey>  NoobieDoobieDo [n=NoobieDo@adsl-69-151-247-41.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  has joined  <----<intelikey> how about a noobie snack ?
<NoobieDoobieDo> What snack are you offering ?
<syndicate> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> !tell NoobieDoobieDo about root
<intelikey> there
<syndicate> !tell syndicate about root
<NoobieDoobieDo> why are you telling me this
<intelikey> cause you didn't catch the pun eariler.
<tiglionabbit> noobiedoobiedoo, where are you, we've got some work to do now.  Oh when we've got a mystery to solve oh noobiedoo get ready for your act, don't hold back.  Because you know when you come through you're gonna have yourself a noobie snack-- that's a fact!
<intelikey> i kinda figure if a guy has to explain his joke more than once, he might as well change the subject....  anyone for a smoke ?
<frogzoo> reign: what turns up in dmesg when the tulip driver loads?
<reign> frogzoo : it's a GA 7IXE4 F7 board
<RancidLM> any one here get gtkpod cvs working in ubuntu ?
<mrkoje> intelikey: on my way...
<reign> and erm, nothing turns up
<reign> with dmesg
<intelikey> :)
<reign> i just shut it down and changed the slot
<reign> although i doubt thats going to help
<frogzoo> reign: dmesg doesn't report the tulip driver at all?
<frogzoo> modprobe tulip - then dmesg
<reign> k sedc
<reign> whats it dmesg |grep tulip ?
<intelikey> eth
<frogzoo> reign: actually, I want it all - best is 'dmesg | less' then use '/ to search on ulip
<reign> so.. dmesg | less /A tulip ?
<frogzoo> dmesg | less
<intelikey> the / is the search key in less
<reign> ok then
<reign> oh i see
<reign> pattern not found
<intelikey> less is more than more, cause; well more is less than less.
<frogzoo> insmod tulip ; dmesg
<frogzoo> more should be taken and shot :)
<flankk> less is more or less more ;P
<reign> hmm
<reign> insmod cant raed 'tulip'
<reign> no such file or dir
<intelikey> actually i don't know why ub uses more.    ln -s more less   or   alias more=less
<frogzoo> ahah
<drumline> I hate more
<drumline> less is better
<drumline> more or less
<intelikey> i think i just said that.
<frogzoo> locate tulip.o
<reign> nothing
* vhaarr wants his wlan0 interface back.
<reign> theres a tulip.ko
<frogzoo> peeps is there a tulip package  - can someone pls check ?
<intelikey> apt-cache search tulip
<reign> /libmodules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/tulip.ko
<reign> / before modules
<frogzoo> ok, this is wierd - you have the module but can't install it ... that a real file, not a symlink?
<intelikey> ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/tulip.ko
<Raskall> will a server machine with a 64-bit AMD Sempron 2800+ cpu 1.6 GHz give lower, same, or higher performance with 64-but ubuntu than a 32-bit pentium 4 3GHz system?
<Raskall> (oh, the disk on the new system is SATA-150 7200 RPMS, while the disk on the old P4-system has 5400 IDE disk)
<sethk> Raskall, impossible to answer in general, since it depends on what you do, but in most cases the 3 ghz system will kill it.
<Raskall> s/but/bit/
<sethk> Raskall, but 5400 is important for disk intensive apps
<sethk> Raskall, but you can always put the better drive into the p4 system.
<Raskall> sethk: the server is samba file/print for 5 users plus webserver for 15 virtual apaches with an average of 100 page loads a day
<reign> the real tulip.ko file is in /net/tulip/ ?
<sethk> Raskall, then both of those machines are many times more powerful than necessary
<Raskall> sethk: the problem is that my current server (the p4) is borrowed and I have to return it. I have ordered the other system.
<Raskall> for replacement
<[gen2] Niki> anyone has good guides for learning modelling
<sethk> Raskall, it should be more than adequate
<[gen2] Niki> and any idea if theres good open soruce software for that?
<frogzoo> ls -lL /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/tulip.ko
<sethk> [gen2] Niki, all the software modeling things in the universe (not just in linux) stink
<JohnCope> hi all
<reign> yeah that returns a file
<Raskall> sethk: hope so. The only difference between the two is that I probably occasionally will use the server as a workstation too
<sethk> [gen2] Niki, not that I'm opinionated or anything.  :)
<sethk> Raskall, you've got plenty of headroom, I wouldn't sweat it.
<[gen2] Niki> ah
<tyler_> whats the best p2p software for ubunut?
<tyler_> ubuntu*
<[gen2] Niki> do i have a choice if i want to try ait anyways?
<[gen2] Niki> ^
<reign> ubernut :D
<tyler_> hehe
<sethk> [gen2] Niki, I don't know of anything worthwhile in linux.
<Raskall> sethk: I know.. I was just curious if I was trading down or gaining performance with my new server.
<JohnCope> i've installed ubuntu 5.10 (great work!!); totem can't play any video format; witch packets do i have to install?
<crimsun> JohnCope: "any" is rather extreme
<crimsun> JohnCope: surely you can play at least a few?
<JohnCope> crimsun, mpg can't for sure :)
<frogzoo> reign: oh, my bad 'insmod tulip'
<crimsun> JohnCope: you probably want to install gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<frogzoo> reign: no, scratch that - already done
<reign> hehe
<[gen2] Niki> how to correctly configure ubuntu nivida drivers!?!
<[gen2] Niki> i given correectr syncs into the number
<[gen2] Niki> but gnome still doesnt fit to the monitor
<crimsun> [gen2] Niki: "correectr syncs into the number"?
<intelikey> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<[gen2] Niki> wth do you mean?
<sean_> All I want to do is copy and paste files within the file structure, but I don't have permission....
<[gen2] Niki> i configured like i did it on gentoo
<JohnCope> crimsun, thank a lot :)
<[gen2] Niki> wth is wrong with that
<[gen2] Niki> gentoo is alot easier to configure =/8
<sean_> how do I give myself permission as I can't login as root
<crimsun> [gen2] Niki: this isn't Gentoo. What do you mean by "correectr syncs into the number"?
<crimsun> that just doesn't make any sense at all.
<[gen2] Niki> misstype
<[gen2] Niki> freak
<[gen2] Niki> i said
<[gen2] Niki> i entered the correct monitor sync numbers in the config -.-
<tyler_> ubuntu*
<tyler_> whats the best p2p software for ubunut?
<crimsun> where in the cofig?
<crimsun> config^
<[gen2] Niki> x.org config -.-
<crimsun> [gen2] Niki: so paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<intelikey> you mean xorg.conf
<[gen2] Niki> iam on windows currently.
<[gen2] Niki> for gaming
<crimsun> ok, so when you return in Ubuntu, paste them onto that Web site.
<[gen2] Niki> another annoying shit
<[gen2] Niki> i sometime need ssh and so on
<[gen2] Niki> so i installed it
<[gen2] Niki> and ubuntu put everything in autostart
<cosimo321> morning all
<[gen2] Niki> it takes centurys now -.-
<_max_> Having some problems with 5.10, iv just installed it, configured proxy etc, i uncommented the stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list and ran 'apt-get update' but i get (111 connection refused) from all the hits.
<cosimo321> has anyone here used polypaudio?
<crimsun> [gen2] Niki: you mean sshd?
<crimsun> cosimo321: yes
* reign cries as he grinds his teeth against his NIC
<frogzoo> reign: can you paste lspci here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<cosimo321> crimsun how did it go for you?
<[gen2] Niki> yes
<[gen2] Niki> sshd
<reign> ok
<crimsun> cosimo321: fares better than esd on this machine but certain doesn't work across all arches.
<cosimo321> That's what i found I like the sound it had but it pretty much screwed up other things
<crimsun> [gen2] Niki: simply starting sshd inflates your boot time drastically? That's pretty difficult to believe.
<cosimo321> is there a workaround for some the problems?
<crimsun> cosimo321: what sort of problems?
<cosimo321> I found that it would not play sound in some apps
<crimsun> [gen2] Niki: a more explicit quantification would really help
<[gen2] Niki> eh crimsun
<cosimo321> had problems with totem-xine as i recall
<[gen2] Niki> many other deamons too
<cosimo321> also midi
<[gen2] Niki> like wesnoth and so on and so on
<[gen2] Niki> -.-
<crimsun> [gen2] Niki: wait, so sshd is just one in a line of culprits, correct?
<frogzoo> reign: URL ?
<[gen2] Niki> culprits?
<sean_> Is there a way to make it so I as a user can do anything as long as it prompts me for root password?
<reign> frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5292
<crimsun> [gen2] Niki: what's not clear?
<[gen2] Niki> *opens english <-> german dic"
<reign> Subsystem: Accton Technology Corporation: Unknown device 1216
<reign> :(
<sethk> reign, it isn't in the PCI number to name translation table in the kernel.
<lig> I am very new to ubuntu (actually anything linux) and have installed it on my laptop.  I want to get my wireless card working and have been following this page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto .  All has gone well so far but I now am hitting a wall at step 6 "make deb".  I get an error while it is running.  at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5293 you can see everything that is displayed after i try to run the "make".  I am unsure exac
<lig> tly what is causing the problem. Any hints, links or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
<reign> so basically it's not mapped to a device type ?
<crimsun> pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl is having mysql problems, apparently
<sethk> lig, I get an error trying to view that page.  Put it on a different pastebot
<sethk> crimsun, yes, I see the same thing.
<lig> sethk, k
<frogzoo> well reign, it's definately NOT a driver problem - read this post here http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=52 - show's your card works with tulip on 5.10 - so its something else
<sethk> reign, the kernel doesn't know what it is, so it can't map it.
<stock> anyone in here know if xen has stability issues at all?
<sethk> reign, but it may not actually mean anything
<sethk> reign, because there is a table used by lspci, and it isn't necessarily as up to date as the one used by the kernel
<lig> new pastebin - http://pastebin.com/445970
<sethk> reign, so what I said first may be wrong.  It only means that lspci doesn't know what it is.
<reign> k
<reign> reading post sec
<crimsun> lig: the problem is in the debian/control file
<sethk> lig, looks like you are building on an amd64 but using an i386 package and it is barfing on that, although it shouldn't
<reign> oh yeah i read that frogzoo
<frogzoo> reign: right at the bottom - so were back to where the other card wouldnt work either
<reign> so if it's not a driver problem, what could it posibally be ?
<sethk> lig, although if there happens to be an amd64 version, use it.
<frogzoo> reign: heres what to do - do a clean boot - then post the whole dmesg
<sethk> reign, the card is not recognized by the O/S?  What do you see?
<sethk> reign, frogzoo has a good suggestion, do that to avoid some confusion
<frogzoo> sethk ifconfig eth0 up fails
<sethk> frogzoo, I'd run the admin/network dialog and see if the thing is recognized, as a first step, I think.
<sethk> frogzoo, although of course dmesg will tell you that if you know how to read it, but I'm not sure lig does.
<frogzoo> sethk insmod tulip fails too...
<sethk> frogzoo, that's odd.  Using a stock kernel?
<frogzoo> sethk and there no mention of tulip in dmesg neither - bad
<crimsun> lig: it's actually straightforward to fix
<onispawn> does anyone know the command to get rid of the reserved space for the super user on a filesystem?
<sethk> frogzoo, if it never sees the card, then yes, that's bad news.
<frogzoo> sethk: good question - reign - this breezy stock kernel?
<sethk> onispawn, you don't want to do that.
<onispawn> sethk: yes I do
<sethk> onispawn, no, you don't.
<reign> yeah standard install from newly recieved breezy badger cd
<frogzoo> onispawn: u want tunefs
<sethk> onispawn, why in the world do you think you do?
<crimsun> lig: use your text editor of choice to change the Architecture: line in debian/control for the ndiswrapper-utils package to read "i386 amd64"
<onispawn> sethk: because Im doing something special
<frogzoo> sethk on big disks, the 5% overhead is a bit much
<onispawn> frogzoo:thanks
<reign> ill brb , smoke
<crimsun> lig: then rebuild it
<sethk> frogzoo, dangerous to reduce it.
<frogzoo> even on a 200GB disk? really ?
<sethk> frogzoo, if metadata operations run out of space seriously nasty things will happen.
<sethk> frogzoo, I think so, yes.  For one thing the space needed by a full fsck is proportional to the size of the partition.
<bob_4_a_day> what is we setting with tune2fs ?
<frogzoo> sethk: but how big are these ops, not 10GB at a time, surely?
<reign> btw, using the live cd, fails to find a driver too
<reign> brb
<lampshade> How do you use wap with the live cd?
* lig goes to do as crimsun suggested
<crimsun> lampshade: do you mean WPA?
<sethk> frogzoo, that's hard to answer as it depends on the actual state of the file system.  But if you have 190 gigs of data, 10 gigs of scratch for an fsck is certainly not obviously too large
<tyler_> whats the best p2p software for ubunut?
<lampshade> or for that matter with iwconfig?  is it even possible?  and yes WPA.  I assume it is possible but the manpage just speaks about wep
<bob_4_a_day> oh the percent reserved ?
<crimsun> lampshade: you'll have to install the wpasupplicant package
* frogzoo goes back to retune some file systems...
<bob_4_a_day> heh i set that to 1% on everything
<lampshade> crimsun: so not possible with live cd.. :(
<bob_4_a_day> or even 0% on some things
<crimsun> lampshade: no, because wpasupplicant is a universe package
<sethk> frogzoo, Certainly, I would never reduce it unless for some odd reason I absolutely positively have to have that space and can't clean anything old out.
<frogzoo> sethk: iirc the manpage for tunefs mentions that 5% might be overkill for large file systems
<sethk> bob_4_a_day, dangerous.  Do you really have all your file systems 95%+ full?
<sethk> frogzoo, might.  Might means might not.
<lampshade> that's kinda silly actually, that's such a huge feature to have missing from a livecd :(  yar.  Why is it universe?  GPL issues or Ubuntu people haven't had time to get it into the main repos or?
<frogzoo> point taken
<sethk> frogzoo, and unless you are at 100% full, why reduce it?
<bob_4_a_day> sethk it seems to me it would only be dangerous it i did
<tyler_> whats the best p2p software for ubunut?
<frogzoo> azureus emule
<sethk> lampshade, I imagine the latter, support for the newer encryption standard is fairly recent.
<crimsun> lampshade: because wpasupplicant has only recently begun to be anything close to stable.
<frogzoo> *amule*
<sethk> bob_4_a_day, but there's absolutely no justification for doing it when you don't need to.  And when you do need to, it's dangerous.  ==> don't do it.
<matrix-ubuntu-c> hi all what is this cannot determine eth dst addr
<matrix-ubuntu-c> possibly missing arp cache entry
<bob_4_a_day> ah "want to" is all the justification i need sethk,  it is my box after all :)
<sethk> bob_4_a_day, sure, but don't advise other people to do it.
<bob_4_a_day> same reason for not having swap
<frogzoo> aaarghhh... no swap
<onispawn> haha. anyways thanks for the info
<bob_4_a_day> sethk ok.   and you don't tell them not to.
<sethk> bob_4_a_day, I will tell them not to, because I have a reason.
<sethk> bob_4_a_day, and it is not the same as not having swap
<sethk> bob_4_a_day, you can add swap as a regular file in the file system if necessary.
<bob_4_a_day> then if they are asking how to then i will tell them how because i have a reason
<frogzoo> bob_4_a_day: as long as you let them know its not recommended - but sethk has a point
<tyler_> whats the best p2p software for ubunut?
<frogzoo> tyler_: azureus + amule
<sethk> bob_4_a_day, ok.  But mucking around with file system metadata with no good reason is a sure way to get into trouble.
<Br|ce> gnome-torrent
<bob_4_a_day> frogzoo i didn't say he didn't.
<tyler_> is amule p2p or torrent
<Br|ce> tyler_: torrent is indeed p2p
<frogzoo> tyler_: amule is p2p
<tyler_> frogzoo, thansk
<reign> k im back
<reign> any ideas ,frogzoo,sethk
<bob_4_a_day> "a sure way to get into trouble"  that is your opinion.  i do not agree with it.   i have never had trubble on an ext2/3 fs with the reserve set to 1%    have you ?
<frogzoo> reign: that the live cd wont detect is majorly interesting - reboot & post complete dmesg will be interesting
<reign> so reboot, then jus dmesg ?
<sethk> bob_4_a_day, surely you realize that you never having had trouble with it is meaningless.  How many years have you run your ext2/3 partitions?
<sethk> bob_4_a_day, not that it matters, really.
<frogzoo> reign: dmesg > /tmp/a - then paste /tmp/a yup
<sethk> bob_4_a_day, and, no, if you research it, you'll see that "sure way to get into trouble" is not my opinion, it's a fact.
<reign> ok
<bob_4_a_day> if you have tested and you have trubble then you have a point, otherwise    meh
<frogzoo> sethk: bob_4_a_day I think the point is that most of the time, you want need that 4%, so why free it up anyway?
<frogzoo> *wont*
<bob_4_a_day> frogzoo i agree.
<rbanson> hello
<frogzoo> then once your disk is 95% full, you have to ask yourself if the risk is worth it
<sethk> frogzoo, once it is 95% full, not once it reports 95% full.  :)
<IRCMonkey999> will firefox 1.5 not be available until 2006 april?
<frogzoo> lol
<IRCMonkey999> why cant i see am or pm in my system tray clock?
<frogzoo> probably though a disk that is over 95% full will start having fragmentation problems I would think
<matrix-ubuntu-c> possibly missing arp cache entry why i get this error
<bob_4_a_day> besides that if it is a root process that fills the hd it ignores the reserve anyway.
<bob_4_a_day> it is reserved for 'root'
<frogzoo> bob_4_a_day: so dont run your daemons as root :)
<Jerka^> Ok, here's a newbie question. If I type "program x" in a terminal, program x starts, but it occupies the terminal window so I can't use it again until I exit program x. I know there's some way to avoid this, but how?
<bob_4_a_day> yeah like 'dont install as root' isn't it ?
<frogzoo> Jerka^: nohup program &
<IRCMonkey999> why am i unable to see am, pm on my system tray clock? this happens only in my login
<matrix-ubuntu-c> hi all what is this cannot determine eth dst addr possibly missing arp cache entry
<bob_4_a_day> Jerka^ or 'openvt -- program x ' and let it have another controlling vt
<frogzoo> matrix-ubuntu-c: pls describe your network hardware configiration
<Jerka^> OK, thanks guys.
<matrix-ubuntu-c> my network is usin pppoe internet connection
<frogzoo> matrix-ubuntu-c: did you run pppoeconf    ?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> yes i am surfin
<matrix-ubuntu-c> but when i run a software i get that message
<frogzoo> which program?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> nmap
<dpupp> is there 1 media player that does it all and does it good? dvd playback and encoded media with dual audio tracks and subtitles? ....
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix@ubuntu:~$ arp -a
<matrix-ubuntu-c> matrix@ubuntu:~$
<matrix-ubuntu-c> why arp -a shows nothing
<IRCMonkey999> dpupp: i think vlc + all plugins, or mplayer...
<dpupp> the only thing i can think of is VLC. i got VLC... plugins? as in win32? or are there more than just that?
<bob_4_a_day> hehhe i just checked the tuning on this / fs and noticed it is one of the ones that i set the reserve = 0% on  :)    Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)
<reign> frogzoo, sorry it's taking long, gotta put a damn flash disk in to get the file
<IRCMonkey999> ubotu: tell dpupp about media formats
<frogzoo> reign: cool
<soundray> I received my Ubuntu CDs today. Waited circa three weeks. Very nice: each install-live pair is in a cardboard sleeve.
<IRCMonkey999> ubotu: tell dpupp about restricted formats
<IRCMonkey999> why cant i see AM, PM on my system clock? anyone have this problem?
<frogzoo> matrix-ubuntu-c: whats the command youe using to start nmap?
<tyler_> how do i install video codecs in ubuntu?
<frogzoo> !tell tyler_ about restricted mpeg dvd
<tyler_> frogzoo, i didn't get a tell.
<frogzoo> tyler_: you need to authenticate to nickserv
<soundray> IRCMonkey999, set it to 24 hours. That way, there can be no mistake, and you're conforming to international open standards.
<raphink> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<tyler_> frogzoo, ok
<raphink> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<tyler_> frogzoo, how do i do that, im used to gamesurge
<frogzoo> !restricted mpeg dvd
<ubotu> frogzoo: I don't know, could you explain it?
<raphink> hmm seems ubotu is in vacation
<frogzoo> !dvd
<ubotu> I heard dvd is "DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl   See also !libdvdcss2"
<frogzoo> !mpeg
<ubotu> frogzoo: I don't know, could you explain it?
<frogzoo> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<raphink> ubotu: hello
<ubotu> what's up
<aftertaf>  /msg ubotu
<IRCMonkey999> soundray: but why cant i see AM or PM in 12 hour format. This is only in my login, in other logins its fine.... :(
<tyler_> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<tyler_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<tyler_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tyler_>  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<bob_4_a_day> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<tyler_> ok, sry
<frogzoo> tyler_: you need to download the file first
<aftertaf> bob_4_a_day:  w00t?
<tyler_> frogzoo, im stupid, thanks
<bob_4_a_day> aftertaf ?
<frogzoo> tyler_: 1st time for everyone
<aftertaf> bob_4_a_day:  are you root?
<tyler_> frogzoo,  :)
<bob_4_a_day> sometimes.....
<bob_4_a_day> no
<aftertaf> bob_4_a_day:  just considering your user id...
<bob_4_a_day> ircing as root is just asking someone to hack your box
<frogzoo> Im root atm - please send me a dcc
<bob_4_a_day> aftertaf i know i set it.
<aftertaf> hehe :)
<soundray> IRCMonkey999, I think it's a bug then. Have you logged out and in again after changing to 12h format?
<tyler_> what gnome website can alter the top and bottom bars?
<reign> frogzoo http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5294
<IRCMonkey999> soundray: yes... i even restarted... :-|
<frogzoo> thx
<topyli> tyler_: what do you mean. no website can alter my panels
<bob_4_a_day> you can set the user mask to anything you like for most irc clients.   some networks balk at things like *  or .  but you can set it to anything.
<bob_4_a_day> i just perfer to set mine to 'root' it kinda has a nastalga(!sp)  about it.
<reign> is that what you asked for frogzoo ?
<phiqtion> nalioth: busy?
<bob_4_a_day> aftertaf hehhe also that is a proxy  i'm not even in that state.
<frogzoo> reign: getting closer "PCI:UnabletoreserveI/Oregion#1:100@de00fordevice0000:00:09.0"
<jdky_> hi, im trying to put 5.10 in my new computer but I wasn't able to resize a ntfs partition with gparted using the live cd. i could select the options but nothing happens after I apply the action. any help??
<matrix-ubuntu-c> anyone who can solve my little problem
<frogzoo> reign: can you try changing the irq=11    ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdky_: you can try using the partitioner in the installer, i don't know anythng about gpartd
<frogzoo> jdky_: resize your ntfs partition from within windows
<jdky_> Kamping_Kaiser: can i resize a ntfs partition with the instaler?
<frogzoo> jdky_: no, absolutely not
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdky_: i think so
<Kamping_Kaiser> you sure frogzoo?
<reign> change irq to 11 ?
<jdky_> is it possible to do it in windows?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and frogzoo Windows wont resize partitions, you have to get 3rd party software
<reign> in that modprobe.d folder ?
<frogzoo> reign: yep, & reboot - just to c
<reign> kk
<soundray> IRCMonkey999, I've worked it out: it is in fact a bug.
<lig> Ok - did as crimsun suggested and editted the control file so that amd64 was added... still had an error saying " current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<lig> ".  downloaded the amd64 driver for the wireless card, placed it in the windows_drivers directory under HOME and removed the originally downloaded driver.  Still the same error "current build arch...".  Current ouput when I try to build is located at - http://pastebin.com/445994.  Any other ideas or suggestions for what to do to get my wireless card up and working?
<frogzoo> Kamping_Kaiser: to resize, youd have to rewrite the file system - & so far, linux cant do that
<IRCMonkey999> soundray: wooooooo :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> frogzoo: i heard it resizes fine, but desont write files
<soundray> IRCMonkey999, if you set the clock format string in gconf, it ignores %p, which according to man strftime should be replaced with a.m. or p.m. appropriately.
<jdky_> yes me too, has anyone used gparted to resize a ntfs partition?
<reign> k rebooting
<IRCMonkey999> soundray: anything i can do to make it come back?
<IRCMonkey999> soundray: perhaps edit gconf?
<soundray> IRCMonkey999, report a bug. Don't ask me how, though...
<IRCMonkey999> soundray: me am a noobie....
<IRCMonkey999> lol
<frogzoo> jdky_: well, half your luck - if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces
<IRCMonkey999> soundray: thanks....
<soundray> IRCMonkey999, no gconf is fine. It's the panel applet that's buggy, I think.
<matrix-ubuntu-c> cannot determine eth dst addr
<matrix-ubuntu-c> possibly missing arp cache entry  what does this mean folks
<jdky_> frogzoo, sorry but i dont get what you just said
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdky_: don't blame him, in short ;)
<frogzoo> matrix-ubuntu-c: whats the command you use to start nmap ?
<jdky_> ok, ill find a way
<matrix-ubuntu-c> sudo nmap -v slashdot.rg
<jdky_> i saw something about this in the forums, ill check
<jdky_> thanks a lot for the help
<reign> k frogzoo, still no card in network settings list
<bob_4_a_day> ah lunch time.  bbiab
<frogzoo> reign: I have a cunning idea - mv /etc/modprobe.d/tulip xtulip  ; then move the nic to a different pci slot
<frogzoo> and reboot
<os2mac> is shipit offering Kubuntu now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: not untill dapper (i hear)
<os2mac> ahhh
<Orporg> If it's not too much trouble, I'd like a hand getting my network connection going, please.
<darkelder> hey
<soundray> I need xpdf to scroll faster when I roll the mouse wheel. How can I configure this please?
* lig figures it is late here... will try again another day... patience is a virtue and docs are a godsend
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 docs, crap
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was supposed to be leraning
<reign> frogzoo, i have actually just moved the card
<reign> to another slot
<frogzoo> reign: oh, does lspci still show it as irq 10 ?
<Orporg> I believe my card and stuff is running ok, but I can't seem to connect to the Internet
<frogzoo> Orporg: do you use dsl? sudo pppoeconf
<soundray> Orporg, what kind of internet connection?
<reign> dec ill check
<Orporg> I'm using wifi
<reign> no as irq11
<Orporg> I have both a Mac and Windows machine running off this access point at the moment without a hitch
<frogzoo> Orporg: have you configd the if ?
<Orporg> I went through the "Networking" thing under Administration.  I gave it the name of my network as well as the WEP key
<Orporg> It says the connection is active.  Oh, and the access point hands out IPs with DHCP, so I told it that
<soundray> Orporg, can you ping the Mac and the Windows box?
<frogzoo> Orporg: so you should see an ip addy with ifconfig ?
<termo> Hi there, I'm having problems with my mouse: I just installed (k)ubuntu and my problem is that after a while my mouse freezes. Which can be solved after switching to console.
<termo> I have googled, and found that this might be a kernel bug
<termo> Can anyone confirm this. So far I have found nog solution while STFW.
<frogzoo> reign: what happens when you 'insmod tulip' now ?
<Orporg> Nope.  I have it set to DHCP and those fields are grayed out
<soundray> Orporg, who are you replying to?
<frogzoo> Orporg: after you close the gui, open a terminal & type ifconfig
<topyli> suppose i had a star wreck xvid file here. how would i go about making a VCD?
<reign> insmod: can't read 'tulip': no such file or directory
<Orporg> Command not found
<Orporg> Wait
<Orporg> Yes it is
<Orporg> Sorry
<sorush20> good Morning?
<soundray> termo, possible workaround: configure X (xorg.conf) to use sw_cursor.
<sorush20> Good Morning
<vbgunz> how do I make another text editor the default text editor? I wish to trade out Gedit for SciTE... Anyone know how to do this?
<sorush20> l
<sorush20> Morning
<topyli> there must be a two-click gnome tool for that. i'm surprised it's not in the nautilus context menu :)
<gnomefreak> is there something i need extra to run chmod?
<nandemonai> hi ppl
<frogzoo> reign: can you paste 'lsmod'
<Orporg> Ok, I have a screenfull of numbers.  No packets have been sent between the access point and the computer
<topyli> vbgunz: set the EDITOR and VISUAL variables in your .bashrc
<reign> not really, but tulip is listed in insmod
<reign> soz
<stock> vbgunz, export EDITOR to the editor you want
<reign> lsmod
<vbgunz> topyli: thanks
<davix> how do I run openrpg on ubuntu?
<sorush20> guys whawt is the battery status checking package, I'm running a PC without a battery but accidently installed the battery checking program, it just stops responding at boot and Kubuntu will not boot fully what is the package name so that I can apt-get remove it?
<stock> d'oh
<sorush20> !battery
<ubotu> sorush20: Not a clue
<stock> too slow
<topyli> vbgunz: VISUAL controls only X editors, EDITOR means console too
<sorush20> !batt
<ubotu> sorush20: Do they come in packets of five?
<vbgunz> topyli: thank you!
<gnomefreak> sorush20,  the battery thing is for laptops it lets them know the status of battery
<frogzoo> reign: rmmod tulip ; insmod tulip
<nandemonai> one simply question for everyone, what media player do you use in ubuntu under gnome?
<termo> soundray: thanks, I will have a look at that.
<vbgunz> topyli: gedit was not found in .bashrc... Am I looking for something else in there?
<topyli> nandemonai: depends on the media. :) rhythmbox, mplayer
<topyli> vbgunz: gedit is the system-wide default, hence not defined in your .bashrc
<sorush20> gnomefreak: I just need to know the package name and so that I can remove it from the computer, I have a pc not a laptop and it doesn't have a battery so it hangs on checking for the battery any help please?
<nandemonai> I'm trying to pick one to stick with..
<reign> rmmod removed the module
<reign> but insmod says it cant find the file
<reign> @ frogzoo
<gnomefreak> sorush20,  you can remove it from synaptic
<vbgunz> topyli: sorry I wasn't clear :( I meant to get rid of Gedit and replace it with SciTE... Is this possible?
<topyli> vbgunz: just add a line like this: export VISUAL=favorite-editor
<soundray> Is there any way to configure the wheel-scrolling speed?
<topyli> vbgunz: you want to uninstall gedit altogether?
<jsteidl> has anbody allready packaged banshee-0.9.12 for ubuntu?
<vbgunz> topyli: export VISUAL=SciTE
<nandemonai> I find rhythm box and banshee buggy.. xmms is ok but i generally like something more ituney..
<vbgunz> topyli: no, Leaving Gedit in is fine
<jsteidl> nandemonai: banshee is kinda itunee ;)
<topyli> vbgunz: yes, if SciTE is really the filename of the binary, and it's in your path
<sorush20> gnomefreak: you misunderstood, the boot up hangs at that batter stage can someone help please?
<nandemonai> jsteidl, yeah I have probs with it crashing alot
<sorush20> gnomefreak: all I need to find out is the package name so that I can remove it
<vbgunz> topyli: yes, do I also add on the %U?
<gnomefreak> sorush20,  if its hanging because of that program go into synaptic find it and remove it
<topyli> vbgunz: i never did :)
<xored> can someone help me with the proftpd conf : http://channels.debian.net/paste/paste . I still cannot login with ftpnormal. Why ?
<vbgunz> topyli: thanks, do I have to restart something or maybe log out once this is done?
<jsteidl> yep, 0.9.7  is kinda strange to use, but thats the reason i was asking for 9.12, it is said (propagted by the maintainer :)) that it has improved alot.
<topyli> vbgunz: just start a new shell, like a new gnome-terminal and test away
<vbgunz> ok!
<gnomefreak> sorush20, thats the good thing about synaptic if you dont know the name of it you can still locate it there
<topyli> vbgunz: gnome of course has its own idea about "defaults" :\
<vbgunz> topyli: added the line but not sure how to "test away" :P
<Orporg> I typed in "iwconfig" and it told me something interesting:  No wireless extensions.
<topyli> vbgunz: well, EDITOR is usually started by scripts and such...
<topyli> hmm
<gnomefreak> sorush20, there is more than one battery status program so its gonna be hard for anyone to say its this one or that one ccause it would all be guesse
<topyli> vbgunz: try "$VISUAL file.txt" :)
<vbgunz> ok
<_max_> Iv just installed Kubuntu 5.10, i configured proxy's and i can use konqueror to browse the web, however i uncommented the sources in /etc/apt/source.list and ran apt-get update, and it left me with allot of (111 connection refused)
<_max_> anyone have any idea what could be wrong?
<gnomefreak> sorush20, im assuming you installed it through synaptic if not when you get to command line hit the arrow up button to togle through your commands that you have used and find it
<vbgunz> topyli: neither $VISUAL file.txt OR VISUAL file.txt does anything when tried in the console...
<IRCMonkey999> _max_: do u have any proxies installed?
<vbgunz> hold up
<topyli> vbgunz: hrm. what does "echo $VISUAL" print?
<vbgunz> topyli: one sec
<IRCMonkey999> _max_: i've had that problem because of the proxies
<IRCMonkey999> _max_: especially some annoying little anonymous proxy
<reign> frogzoo: modprobe tulip says : unknown param 'io'
<sorush20> gnomefreak: is there a way that I could list the packages and find out what it is ?
<IRCMonkey999> _max_: i removed that and then it was fine
<Orporg> And when I used "iwscan" there were no scan results
<vbgunz> topyli: it echos nothing...
<frogzoo> reign: k, remove the io spec & try again
<frogzoo> reign: wierd modprobe can find tulip, not insmod
<_max_> im running through the company proxy.
<sorush20> gnomefreak: I'm using kubuntu so I think its one of the kubuntu packages
<_max_> i have to enter the proxy to get online :)
<topyli> vbgunz: then the variable is not set. try "which SciTE"
<vbgunz> it works
<_max_> it worked fine through the proxy running Debian 3.1 though
<vbgunz> I had to restart the terminal
<reign> lol now it says unknown 'irq'
<vbgunz> topyli: it now says scite
<reign> AHA
<topyli> vbgunz: yes, .bashrc is sourced only on a new shell
<frogzoo> yes?
<reign> dmesg says
<vbgunz> I just don't like gedit because it doesn't open up some files in which scite can
<topyli> vbgunz: or explicitly with "source .bashrc"
<reign> linux tulip driver v ....
<vbgunz> topyli: gotcha, thanks for that tip!
<IRCMonkey999> _max_: i'm a noobie to linux.... it happened 2 days back to me
<reign> acpi : pci interrupt blah blah -> irq 11
<aftertaf> !start an editor war
<ubotu> nano is better than xemacs.
<xored> why does a USER have to has a shell to login into proftpd ?
<reign> pci: unable to reserve i/o reguin blah blah
<vbgunz> maybe I should log out topyli?
<reign> region
<gnomefreak> sorush20,  im not really sure of the command i know ls lists files but thinking only file in home dir.
<frogzoo> yep, thats the problem
<aftertaf> xored:  cos it uses a unix user account to let you log in?
<reign> do io available
<reign> ?
<reign> no*
<xored> aftertaf: but than, this user could login with ssh too, isnt it that way ?=
<aftertaf> xored:  yes...
<gnomefreak> sorush20, seeing is you dont know where it is is just making it that much harder on you do you have something against synaptic?
<xored> aftertaf: and that should be OK ?
<topyli> vbgunz: naah. VISUAL and EDITOR are used much less often than you'd think
<frogzoo> reign: couple of things - remove the lines we added in /etc/modules
<xored> aftertaf: sorry, is there a other way, is this server jsut trash ?
<aftertaf> xored:  strong passwords.....   and make it to only members of the ssh group can login via ssh.
<frogzoo> reign: then we need to work on getting the options passed in /etc/modprobe.d/tulip
<topyli> vbgunz: you'll see that for example when you click a text file in nautilus, it will probably open in gedit
<sorush20> gnomefreak: what?
<vbgunz> topyli: oh? :( It seems when I try opening text files, they open in Gedit instead of Scite....
<xored> aftertaf: or better choose another server ? what would you do. How can i restrict only users which are in SSH to connect to SSH ?
<topyli> vbgunz: gnome doesn't care much about shell defaults
<vbgunz> topyli: you use KDE/
<aftertaf> its in sshconfig file i think
<gnomefreak> sorush20,  do you know what directory the application you are trying to get rid of is?
<topyli> vbgunz: not since KDE 1.2 :)
<vbgunz> topyli: I hear that...
<aftertaf> xored:  or run the ftp server in a chroot
<vbgunz> topyli: :)
<soundray> sorush20, could the package you want to remove be klaptopdaemon?
<xored> aftertaf:  i just dont want the suer to have login with SSHl, thats just stupid
<aftertaf> xored:  look in the sshconfig file for the server then.....
<gnomefreak> soundray, it could very well be but he doesnt know what its called :(
<topyli> vbgunz: try to find a key in gconf-editor that sets the defaults for different mime types
<vbgunz> topyli: ok
<soundray> sorush20, try 'sudo apt-get remove klaptopdaemon'. If it's not installed, it'll tell you.
<reign> frogzoo : modprobe.d/tulip too ?
<vbgunz> topyli: file-roller, mail and evolution mime types only :(
<twilight> hi. I'm on dapper, kernel 2.6.15. Now system in without hotplug, (it's ok, i've read something about this in HarwareDetection Page on wiki). but...now...my wlan0 (depending by ndiswrapper) is down.."ndiswrapper -l" give me the "driver present, hardware present"..any ideas?
<gnomefreak> him not knowing the name i gave him synaptic to try and find it and get rid of it but hes dead set agianst it :(
<frogzoo> reign: sent you an im
<reign> oh soz
<vbgunz> topyli: am looking into gedit in gconf
<vbgunz> topyli: maybe something there...
<frogzoo> reign: the thing now is to get the options in /etc/modprobe.d/tulip correct
<xored> aftertaf: cannot find anything to configure the "group" permission for login in /etc/ssh/sshd.conf . What whould there be ?
<Mabus06> How do I make a shortcut with "doom3 +set s_driver oss" in a shortcut? I tried putting it in the "command" part of the shortcut with smeg, but it only works if I type it in manually at terminal. Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> i dont need to be cded to the dir.  to use dpkg. i can use dpkg from anywhere and it should work right?
<vbgunz> topyli: :( no gedit default options and no scite either in gconf...
<tim_work> hi
<_max_> asd
<tim_work> does anyone know how to get ffox 1.5 installed via apt? Is there a repo somewhere with it?
<Mabus06> read topic tim_work
<Mabus06> "no firefox 1.5 in breezy until after it appears in dapper"
<soundray> Mabus06, sudo echo -e \#\!/bin/sh \n doom3 +set s_driver oss >/usr/local/bin/doom ; sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/doom
<tim_work> Mabus06: ah thanks
<_max_> hmm... i switched network to one that doesn't use a proxy and apt works fine... i mean i can browse the internet with the proxy network.. doesn't apt use the same proxy config?
<_max_> since apt seems to use http?
<soundray> Mabus06, you should then be able to call 'doom' from anywhere.
<aftertaf> twilight:  what page is that hardware dapper on?
<aftertaf> xored:  i did it with webmin, i cant remember what the option is in the config file....
<IRCMonkey999> Mabus06: what does "until after it appears in dapper" mean? wont it be out until april 2006?
<Natsuki> Hello
<balor> Whats the Ubuntu dev channel?
<gnomefreak> why doesnt dpkg work on a deb :(
<aftertaf> _max_:  you need to set apt up for proxy
<aftertaf> !aptproxy
<ubotu> aftertaf: I haven't a clue
<Mabus06> IRCMonkey999, I don't know, I just know how to read the topic. *shrugs*
<Mabus06> soundray,  bash: /usr/local/bin/doom: Permission denied
<soundray> Mabus06, you forgot to sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/doom
<topyli> IRCMonkey999: it probably means there will not be a backport before dapper has sources from which to backport :)
<Mabus06> soundray, you told me to do the first command first though... okay
<aftertaf> _max_:  make a new file called apt.conf in /etc/apt
<gnomefreak> this is about to piss me off. ok to install .deb you dpkg -i <file>.deb?
<Mabus06> soundray,  chmod: cannot access `/usr/local/bin/doom': No such file or directory
<IRCMonkey999> topyli: and how soon will that be.... approx. ;)
<tjackoman> hey! what xorg driver do you recommend for laptop with ati radeon mobility graphics?
<YukiIkyuta|awy> _max_, APT can also use FTP.
<aftertaf> _max_:  and put this in it : Acquire::http::Proxy "http://10.130.8.254:8090";
<topyli> IRCMonkey999: it's possible there will never be a backport because firefox easily causes a dependency hell and you'll end up backporting half the system
<aftertaf> _max_:  change addr & port ;)
<YukiIkyuta|awy> _max_, you can also set the proxy up in Synaptic.
<IRCMonkey999> topyli: :-o
<twilight> aftertaf, i've read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareDetection
<aftertaf> twilight:  thx
<topyli> IRCMonkey999: RC3 seems to be in dapper, so the final should arrive there soon. we'll see then if backporting is feasible
<GNAM> APACHE 2.2.0 OUT!
<GNAM> incredible
<IRCMonkey999> topyli: oh ok...
<GNAM> New features include Smart Filtering, Improved Caching, AJP Proxy, Proxy Load Balancing, Graceful Shutdown support, Large File Support, the Event MPM, and refactored Authentication/Authorization
<IRCMonkey999> anyone knows a good common lisp IDE for ubuntu linux gnome ?
<soundray> Mabus06, slight modification, watch the double backslash: 'sudo -i ; echo -e \#\!/bin/sh \\n doom3 +set s_driver oss >/usr/local/bin/doom ; chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/doom'
<topyli> IRCMonkey999: here's how i installed 1.5: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79283&highlight=firefox+1.5
<Hobbsee> !tell IRCMonkey999 about firefox1.5
<topyli> IRCMonkey999: sorry, here it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Mabus06> soundray, doom is in /usr/local/games/doom
<_eliphas> !wiki mp3
<gnomefreak> ok anyone how do i get linux yo use java 1.5 instead of defaul for ubuntu 1.4?
<Mabus06> soundray, rather, /usr/local/games/doom3
<IRCMonkey999> ubotu: dance for me... ;)
<soundray> Mabus06, don't worry about that.
<ColdWind> gnomefreak, you can download it from PLF repostories
<topyli> gnomefreak: update-alternatives --config java
<balor> gnomefreak, The ununtu default is gcj not the Sun JVM an is only at 1.4
<IRCMonkey999> thanx topyli , Hobbsee
<soundray> Mabus06, you just want a shortcut, don't you? The script /usr/local/bin/doom that we're creating fulfils that function.
<gnomefreak> ColdWind,  its down loaded and installed but when i java -version it still gives me the 1.4
<Mabus06> yes
<Hobbsee> IRCMonkey999: no problems
<Mabus06> soundray,  when I type in the command you give me it has a > thing on the line, looks like it's awaiting input for something...
<ColdWind> #deb ftp://antesis.freecontrib.org/freecontrib/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<ColdWind> #deb-src ftp://antesis.freecontrib.org/freecontrib/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<_max_> aftertaf : that worked :) thanks!!!!
<IRCMonkey999> any suggestions for a good common lisp IDE for ubuntu linux gnome ? i'm noobs to both linux and lisp
<aftertaf> !apt_proxy
<ubotu> [apt_proxy]  for Apt via a http proxy, make a file called apt;conf in /etc/apt and put this in it...     Acquire::http::Proxy "http://PROXYADDRESS:PORT";
<ColdWind> Java 1.5 is on these repos
<_max_> now for the next question... Somehow on every machine iv installed Kubuntu on the konsole puts a small "pipe" like symbol to the far left.
<aftertaf> :)
<topyli> IRCMonkey999: emacs is probably best for that
<_max_> on each and every line.. anyone know what does this? aterm and xterm work fine..
<IRCMonkey999> oh ok...
<soundray> Mabus06, you probably pasted one of the quotes. Just copy the stuff between the quotes. Make sure you don't introduce any linebreaks.
<brenner> _max_: that's an applet for the open windows iirc
<soundray> Mabus06, Ctrl-C to get away from the > prompt
<topyli> IRCMonkey999: since emacs basically is nothing but a lisp interpreter :)
<xored> aftertaf: http://channels.debian.net/paste/1204 . What is wrong. Why i cannot override the LOGIN option later, whats wrong ?
<gnomefreak> ColdWind,  even with my java repo 1.5 still isnt on there its 1.4
<IRCMonkey999> topyli: :)
<_max_> free~brenner: it seems more like a artifact or bug since it doesn't _always_ appear and it looks ... wierd..
<ColdWind> gnomefreak you need to change the simbolic links on /usr/bin, it should be made with dpkg-divert
<_max_> it looks like its screwd up teh font since some letters are really hard to read.
<ColdWind> the simbolic links are pointing to gcj (I think)
<mwe> gnomefreak: topyli told you what to do.  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<brenner> _max_: oh, probably not that then ... screenie?
<gnomefreak> they are
<vbgunz> topyli: it is official... logging out won't help anything...
<sorush20> guys I need to fix the apt-get get I type in sudo apt-get install or remove -f but I keep getting temprary failure resolving archive.ubuntu.com
<aftertaf> xored:  argh, for the ftp access, i dunno
<gnomefreak> mwe,  i know i have it typed wait for update to finish
<ColdWind> mwe, I didn't know that way, it seem a good alternative ;)
<sorush20> this is because i'm not connecte to the internet yet but if I can't connect how can I fix the problem?
<_max_> brenner : changing theme from "black and white" to "vim" fixed it..
<mwe> it should take about half a second
<gnomefreak> once i dpkged it it had an update than i will run the command
<_max_> seems its just rendering the font thats used in "black and white" theme thats being renderd wierd.
<soundray> sorush20, are you still trying to remove that battery thing?
<Mabus06> soundray right, I got past that problem but now when I type "doom" it still dosen't work (the sound doesn't work, and I have to reboot for it to work even if I type it in the prompt"
<brenner> _max_: oh, sorry. must've missed the start of your thread.  i didn't know you were talking about terminals :)
<redguy> anyone knows of a good movie subtitling program for linux?
<_max_> :)
<redguy> all I could find is some sourceforge projects... :/
<_max_> and last but not least.. Does anyone know a mail client that can work as a replacement for Outlook, being able to add meatings that are sent via the server? so if someone calls me to a meeting at 15.00 it will add the meeting to my calendar and warn me 15 minutes ahead?
<_max_> Mozillas thunderbird was supposed to get a beta for that in sunfire in november but doesn't seem to have happend.
<sorush20> soundray: yes, but there seemes to be a problem with apt-get , I need to fix it using -f but I can't access the internet since ubuntu hasn't loaded yet
<balor> _max_, Evolution
<soundray> Mabus06, I can't help you with doom3, but if you find a working way to call it from the commandline, you can edit /usr/local/bin/doom accordingly afterwards.
<soundray> Mabus06, you've got the shortcut that you asked for :)
<_max_> balor : is that an addon for thunderbird or a seperate mail client?
<Mabus06> soundray, not really..
<Mabus06> soundray, worked the same way if I put it in the "command" part of the shortcut
<balor> _max_, it's a mail client for Linux.  It's pretty good, sponsored by Novell
<Mabus06> soundray, doom3 is a SH file that calls another file which is probably the game (doomx86 or something)
<balor> _max_, http://www.novell.com/products/desktop/features/evolution.html
<soundray> sorush20, do a 'dpkg --remove klaptopdaemon', if that's the package you want to get rid of.
<soundray> Mabus06, so?
<balor> _max_, this is more useful http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
<Mabus06> soundray, so is the way I could change that file to make it run with those commands maybe? I find it strange that my command works in the command line but not in a shortcut.
<_max_> using KDE though so hope it works with kde aswell ;p
<_eliphas> !wiki mp3 codec
<soundray> Mabus06, are you saying that if you run 'doom3 +set s_driver oss' from a terminal, everything works okay?
<Mabus06> soundray, yes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _eliphas  about mp3
<tristan> Mabus06 : then  modify with smeg the command that launch your doom3
<gnomefreak> _eliphas,  read what ubotu sent you
<soundray> Mabus06, and when you run 'doom', it doesn't?
<Mabus06> yes soundray
<Mabus06> tristan, tried that before I came here.
<tristan> run smeg, choose the doom3 shortcut and click to edit the command that is launched when you click on it
<soundray> Mabus06, what does 'which doom' give you?
<Mabus06> soundray, same thing that putting "doom3 +set s_driver oss" in a shortcut does. Doom 3 with no sound.
<Mabus06> oh, which doom
<Mabus06> ones econd
<intelikey> Mabus06 if you can't seem to affect the point and click shortcut in a way that pleases you.  put your command line options in a script and shortcut the script.     'echo "runthis  -withthese options " > script.sh ;chmod 7 script.sh '   and make a short cut to script.sh
<Mabus06> /usr/local/bin/doom
<soundray> intelikey, that's what we've been trying.
<mwe> Mabus06: did you type the full path in the shortcut?
<mwe> Mabus06: or just doom?
<Mabus06> in what shortcut?
<Mabus06> When I type "doom3 +set s_driver oss" in the terminal everything works fine
<sorush20> I'm still having the same problem
<soundray> sorush20, what have you tried?
<Mabus06> if I type "doom" it runs, but with no sound
<derek_> HI
<Mabus06> Same if I put "doom3 +set s_driver oss" in the command part of the shortcut (same thing as editing through smeg, tristan).
<derek_> If Grub fails to install on the MBR and the floppy, which other option should I go for?
<balor> derek_, your disk is fecked then or you're on a Mac
<Mabus06> intelikey, didn't soundray say we already tried that?
<derek_> balor: I'm running windoze on this disk
<intelikey> humor me
<Mabus06> intelikey, try msging me the contents and I can save it
<_eliphas> gnomefreak, thanks mate
<_eliphas> sorry was ready the wik about it
<gnomefreak> _eliphas,  no problem
<_eliphas> I had a memory blank
<Mabus06> somebody told me that gnome != linux. What IS linux then?
<_eliphas> setting up a new pc at work
<_eliphas> and suddenly black hole .... how to enable mp3 already
<soundray> Mabus06, strictly Linux is just the kernel.
<djk_> Mabus06: linux is the kernel ;)
<intelikey> linux is the os    gnome is the desktop environment
<intelikey> xorg is the gui
<Mabus06> so how do you "use" linux then? like tty1 and stuff?
<mt_holden_ss> can some one help me, i want to access my linux partition from windows, i can access my windows partitipn right now
<soundray> Mabus06, mostly it's the programs you are running that 'use' Linux.
<intelikey> if you boot ubuntu you use linux for everything that you do in ub\
<Mabus06> intelikey, the transfer failed, can you message me the contents so I can save it myself?
<intelikey> #!/bin/bash
<soundray> Mabus06, show intelikey the contents of /usr/local/bin/doom
<intelikey> doom3 +set s_driver oss
<intelikey> be sure to chmod it to 755
<brenner> mt_holden_ss: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<soundray> intelikey, that is precisely what we've created on Mabus06's machine already.
<sorush20> how can I find out what are being loaded up at start up and how can I enable and disable them from loading at start up?
<brenner> mt_holden_ss: last time i used it though, copying directories was rather tedious
<intelikey> and it runs from the commandline but not from the click methood ?
<EtnaRosso> firefox1.5 hot to?
<gnomefreak> ok now if i can set robocode up :(
<soundray> intelikey, exactly.
<Mabus06> intelikey, /usr/local/bin/doom = #!/bin/sh
<Mabus06>  doom3 +set s_driver oss
<soundray> intelikey, it's as if it ignored the parameters when called from a script.
<intelikey> in a browser dubble click the file
<intelikey> that file /usr/local/bin/doom
<gnomefreak> anyone ever use robocode on ubuntu?
<Mabus06> yes intelikey
<mt_holden_ss> wat about putting files from linux to my xp partition, it wont let me
<mt_holden_ss> u all from australia?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mt_holden_ss: no writing to ntfs
<intelikey> and is works or not Mabus06 ?
<gnomefreak> its a .jar file and i try to run it java robocode-setup-1.0.7.jar  not run it install it
<Mabus06> intelikey, not... that's my problem
<derek_> balor: sorry, accidently closed the window
<Kamping_Kaiser> mt_holden_ss: qute a few are, but lots from the states
<soundray> intelikey, it runs doom3, but without sound, right Mabus06?
<derek_> balor: so why do you think the disk is not right?
<brenner> mt_holden_ss: open explore2fs, then open windows explorer, then drag and drop
<tristan> Yes. OK, for those who remember my trouble using smeg, I found what was the trouble
<Mabus06> yes soundray, intelikey
<intelikey> from the command line you can type  '/usr/local/bin/doom'  and it does work ?
<intelikey> something smells fishy
<tristan> My .config in my /home/myname was only in root permission so it seems that smeg couldn't update my menus
<Mabus06> intelikey, haven't tried that, but "doom3 +set s_driver oss" does work
<soundray> intelikey, no, what works from the command line is doom3 +set s_driver oss
<gnomefreak> even the bot dont know jar :(
<Mabus06> which is the contents of /usr/local/bin/doom
<mt_holden_ss> oh so i didnt have to delete wat i just did
<intelikey> Mabus06  '/usr/local/bin/doom '
<mt_holden_ss> doesnt matter i am gunna re-boot into windows and re-download
<intelikey> and make sure the script will start it correctly.      'always exec a script before you call it finished....'
<Mabus06> intelikey, once the game launches without sound, even if I close the program again I have to reboot in order to get it to work by typing "doom3 +set s_driver oss" again.
<Mabus06> else even that command will make it run with no sound
<vbgunz> soundray: you played doom3 on Linux and on Windows?
<soundray> vbgunz, no, neither.
<intelikey> so test the script from the command line.   by typing  '/usr/local/bin/doom '   and if it works then it should work from the 'point and click'  thingy
<vbgunz> soundray: oh
<Mabus06> intelikey, "should work"... what good is that? :D
<vbgunz> intelikey: you played doom3 on Win and Lin?
<Mabus06> I played it on both, and on xbox
<intelikey> if it wont work from the command line it should not work from the point and click thingy either....
<Mabus06> well it doesn't work from the point and click thingy, doesn't that say something already?
<raz879> I-N-T-E-L-I-K-E-Y: hi
<Mabus06> ok brb, I'll try it intelikey, but if it doesn't work I have to reboot probably
<intelikey> yeah says you are tired of messing with it.
<soundray> Mabus06, I suspect doom3 is messing with your sound devices or something.
<soundray> sorush20, how are you getting on?
<Mabus06> soundray, yes it is working from the command line
<intelikey> Mabus06 you typed it in terminal and it works ?
<soundray> Mabus06, does it work if you enter doom after Alt-F2?
<intelikey> or console ?
<intelikey> there is a differance in terminal and console
<Mabus06> intelikey, the script works if I type it in the terminal, but not from a shortcut. Same with the command itself that the script runs.
<intelikey> terminal or console ?
<Mabus06> Although, neither work after trying it from a shortcut. I have to reboot in order for the command to work.
<Mabus06> So should I reboot before trying it from alt-f2 (is that console?)
<intelikey> that is console
<soundray> Mabus06, instead of rebooting, try killall doom3
<Mabus06> soundray, I tried killall doom3 -v and it said no doom3 process killed
<intelikey> sudo that
<Mabus06> same
<soundray> Mabus06, since doom3 is just a shell script, you might have to kill Doom 3 by another name.
<Mabus06> oh ok
<soundray> Mabus06, find out with ps ax
<intelikey> i bet its leaving some sound app running......
<soundray> intelikey, isn't there some trick with lsof?
<marky> mahlzeit
<marky> its all in english here?
<Mabus06> soundray, doom 3 is a shell that calls doom.x86
<Mabus06> killall doom.x86 kills nothing
<Mabus06> same with killall doom
<soundray> Yeah, marky, for German, /join #ubuntu-de
<intelikey> yeah lsof would probably find it if you had a clue what to look for
<marky> how do i make this?
<soundray> Mabus06, killall doom.x86 ?
<Mabus06> killall doom.x86 kills nothing
<soundray> Mabus06, sudo killall doom.x86 ?
<Mabus06> same
<intelikey> Mabus06 'ps ax |grep doom'
<soundray> Mabus06, 'doom' in terminal - sound?
<intelikey> or better yet paste you ps ax
<Mabus06>  8788 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep doom
<Mabus06> that's all that's outputted
<Mabus06> haven't tried, soundray... I'd have to reboot to try it anyway
<soundray> Mabus06, I think you've managed to kill it.
<Mabus06> or if I did I can't remember
<Mabus06> soundray, I haven't killed anything
<soundray> Mabus06, there might still be a process hogging the sound device.
<Mabus06> I already tried all this before
<Mabus06> it seems to be the shortcut that has the problem
<intelikey> that's what i said/   paste your     ps ax
<Mabus06> paste my ax
<soundray> intelikey, not here.
<intelikey> no    ps ax
<mbn18> where i can set the locale ?
<mbn18> i mean not thrugh the shell
<raz879> hi, sorry to bother u guys, im new to linux and i've tried playing with it.. is there any possible way to upgrade from  one version to the other without reinstalling everyting?
<raz879> and not loosing all the custom things u've done?
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<intelikey> oooops
<soundray> mbn18, when you login via gdm.
<Mabus06> not in here I take it
<Mabus06> oh right, pastebin
<Mabus06> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Mabus06> that was px ax intelikey
<Mabus06> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5296
<intelikey> i see three linst of it.
<brenner> raz879: i assume you mean hoary to breezy?
<intelikey>  BitchX: Auto-ignoring Mabus06 for 10 minutes [MSG flood] 
<Mabus06> oh...
<Mabus06> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5296
<Mabus06> read that
<Mabus06> if auto-ignore means he can't hear me right now, can someone else tell him "http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5296"
<intelikey> looking
<Mabus06> ok
<intelikey> it only ignored your /msg
<derek_> Can GRUB be installation be left during the base installation and installed sometime else?
<intelikey> have you tried killing esd
<Mabus06> yes
<derek_> ok. If I don't install any bootloader, how can I boot into Linux?
<intelikey> derek_ if you can boot ub from another boot loader you don't need grub at all
<derek_> will booting from the installl-cd boot the installed linux??
<gnomefreak> derek_, bootlader doesnt get installed it gets placed
<raz879> hi, brenner, umm didn't get what u mean.. i mean every distribution releases new versions of their software from time to time, how
<raz879> or would it be possible to install linux as an upgrade?
<raz879> im just starting to learn linux..
<reign> anyone know how to give a network card a specific io ?
<intelikey> derek_ no it will boot the installer
<derek_> gnomefreak: during the installation it said "installation"
<derek_> hm
<derek_> damn
<soundray> reign, depends on the driver.
<intelikey> Mabus06 'sudo killall esd '   and run  '/usr/local/games/doom'  from the terminal.   not the console.
<brenner> raz879: well, i'm not sure if you mean upgrading your entire distribution, or just individual applications
<soundray> reign, if the driver supports it, it's usually insmod io=0x300 or similar.
<soundray> reign, sorry, insmod drivername io=0x300
<Mabus06> no such file or directory soundray
<derek_> so how will I run linux if I don't install a bootloader?
<soundray> Mabus06, when you do what?
<Mabus06> soundray, "/usr/local/games/doom"
<soundray> Mabus06, /usr/local/bin/doom is where you saved it.
<raz879> brenner: i mean upgrading from one version to another.. lets say version 4 to version 5..? if i run version 5 setup again, would it overwrite all the things i've done in version 4?
<soundray> Mabus06, should be in your path, so just 'doom' is enough.
<Mabus06> soundray, that's what he told me to run
<intelikey> derek_ you can boot the installer and when it gets to the setting up partitions step    alt+f2  and  run mount /dev/yourubpartition.. /media ' and chroot /media grub-install   if needed.
<Mabus06> intelikey, that is
<soundray> Mabus06, sorry confuse, who is he?
<intelikey> well where ever that script you made is....
<Mabus06> soundray, intelikey.... join #doom3
<Mabus06> please
<Mabus06> okay, will do intelikey
<derek_> intelikey: /dev/yourubpartition ..you mean "/" ?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> the device node.
<derek_> yea, where "/" will be mounted?
<derek_> cuz I'll be creating a separate partition for /home
<intelikey> fdisk -l  will tell you which partition number / is on.
<Mabus06> intelikey, /usr/local/bin/doom is where the script is, and it works if typed in the terminal
<brenner> raz879: ok, you mean individual apps i guess ... depends how you upgrade, but yes, files will usually get overwritten, *but* your old config files may still be servicable
<brenner> at least, in my experience they mostly have been
<derek_> intelikey: /dev/yourubpartition -- by this you mean mount "/" ?
<derek_> intelikey: /media -- ?
<intelikey> Mabus06 are you sure that if you open nautilus and up arrow to / and enter that /usr folder and then the /local folder and then the /bin folder and dubble click the file doom that it does not work ?
<sorush20> is there any way that I can enable or disable boot up daemons from the command line?
<Mabus06> intelikey, am I "sure"? no, never tried it
<intelikey> derek_    the mount command works like this.   ' mount /dev/hda5 /media '   where  hda is the first hard disk on ide and #5 is a partition number    /media is a mount point  "folder or direstory"
<soundray> sorush20, I'd like to help, but you don't respond when I ask you questions.
<Mabus06> intelikey, it does work
<intelikey> Mabus06 that was what i asked you to do when we first started this.
<intelikey> ok
<Mabus06> intelikey, oh well I don't remember what I tried, but pretty much anything works except the shortcut
<MartySkitch> I'm having problems with tightvnc and fluxbox - when I open a xterm in then vncviewer the host computer's memory is completely used up.  Using Breezy but same setup works great on Hoary
<sorush20> soundray: I'm ready to resopodn
<nat> hi
<intelikey> Mabus06 it doesnt to click on the script in nautilus  you say ?
<nat> i've a pb with my network interface
<Mabus06> intelikey, it does I said
<nat> http://ubuntu-fr.pastebin.ca/32099
<soundray> sorush20, have you booted your machine now?
<raz879> brenner: ic.. thanks! :)
<intelikey> then drag and drop that thing to your desktop and be done with it.
<nat> why i don't have a defalut ip of 127.0.0.1 in my lo
<nat> and how can i add it ?
<sorush20> yes Ive loaded the recovery kernel and I'm at the terminal command line as root..
<intelikey> that was where i started an hour ago.
<nat> because for the moment i ve to put it every time i switch on my pc
<derek_> alt+f2 takes to the shell?
<brenner> raz879: yw
<soundray> intelikey, are you referring to sorush?
* intelikey really wishes his irc output was time stamped right now.
<intelikey> no Mabus06 soundray
<sorush20> soundray: I keep trying to fix the apt-get install -f but I get the message that the linux image has to be removed, which is not recommmended so I'm not going to remove the information.
<soundray> sorush20, leave apt-get aside for now.
<soundray> sorush20, do you know which package you want to remove?
<intelikey> derek_ yes
<derek_> ok
<derek_> If I want to use only the Partitioner of Ubuntu Install
<derek_> Can I?
<sorush20> soundray: no I don't I do know that the daemon fails to load fully or even just fail since it hangs and computer freezes ..
<derek_> (I got the live cd)
<Mabus06> got it working now. thanks intelikey, soundray
<intelikey> derek_ then use the live cd my all means it will make it easier on you.
<soundray> sorush20, do you know which daemon that is?
<intelikey> Mabus06 your'e welcome.  sorry if i chewed on ya.
<ZoZo-> Hello, how can you change access on a mounted ntfs disk from root to another user? =)
<Mabus06> intelikey, nope, no bite marks
<intelikey> :)
<dorto> i get this error when ubuntu starts: "GDM could not write to your authorization file. This could mean that your home directory could not be opened..."
<dorto> how do i fix that?
<derek_> intelikey: how can I use the "partitioner" ?
<intelikey> but i do get edgy when someone says 'no it didn't work'   'no that don't work'   and then an hour later i find out they never tried it.
<intelikey> gkparted  i think it's called derek_
<derek_> ok
<derek_> let me reboot using the live cd
<intelikey> i hope he knows what he's doing.
<soundray> sorush20, sorry, were you saying something while I popped out for a minute?
<sorush20> soundray: yes I think I don , and also it hing I know what your saying.. however all i can see is that *Checking battery state... OK, then the system freezes.. I think its another daemon that is failing
<soundray> sorush20, can you find any error messages in /var/log/syslog around the time of the freeze?
<seb__> tach
<sorush20> soundray: I'll check now
<intelikey> sorush20 can you boot that box to safemode/recovery/single or something like that so you can access the files and use grep ?      if so  'grep -Hie"Checking battery state" /etc/rcS.d/* '  and tell us what is posting that message then we will see about skipping the folling process.
<ZoZo-> How do you edit /etc/fstab so that any user can mount and umount a hdd?
* intelikey isn't sure if he's in linux or not.
<R0bNyc> Hello , how can i get kde 3.5 on ubuntu/kubuntu breezy?
<intelikey> ZoZo-  add  user  to the line
<wickedpuppy> R0bNyc, kubuntu comes with kde
<soundray> intelikey, he has booted the recovery option and that works.
<R0bNyc> wickedpuppy, yes i know
<ZoZo-> intelikey, How? ;D
<R0bNyc> but not kde 3.5
<soundray> intelikey, he is checking /var/log/syslog right now.
<intelikey> example; /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom auto defaults,users,noauto,ro,codepage=850,umask=0 0 0
<quacker> R0bNyc, I believe you'd have to deinstall kde-base, etc., and compile it from src.  =(
<soundray> intelikey, can I leave sorush20 to you? I have to go.
<intelikey> errrr that should be user not users
<R0bNyc> quacker, i already did that on gentoo .. emerge -uD world lol
<quacker> man apt-get
<quacker> man dpkg
<quacker> man debconf
<soundray> intelikey, please :)
<intelikey> soundray yeah not sure i can fix him but i'll try
<quacker> Those are your tools.
<sorush20> intelikey: soundraythanks,
<sorush20> intelikey: Iam in the recovery mode I will be going what you just said.
<intelikey> k
<soundray> intelikey, thanks. sorush20, good luck...
<quacker> No emerge, rpm, or yam on Ubuntu, AFAIK.
<BigKahuna> Does anybody have a TV tuner card working with breezy? I'm not looking to set up MythTV but would like to be able to watch TV with my TV tuner card. I have a hauppauge PVR150 which apparently is not compatible with TvTime.  Any suggestions as to what else I can use?
<eeaaxx> is it possible to upgrade hoary to breezy using only the installation CD?
<lillpelle> BigKahuna: I have a Hauppauge card, works well with mplayer
<intelikey> eeaaxx no
<quacker> Bigfrans, check out the V4L website (Video for Linux) -- I'm afraid you'll hvae to search the web for it as I don't have the site memorized (you might try v4l.com |~.org)
<BigKahuna> lillpelle, You just became my new best friend.
<intelikey> !upgrade to breezy
<ubotu> intelikey: I don't know, could you explain it?
<eeaaxx> intelikey: just reinstall it?
<quacker> Also the DRI project and Gatos have thirdpaarty capture drivers from some cards (like my Radeon All-In-WOnder)
<BigKahuna> lillpelle, What hauppauge card do you have?
<intelikey> yes or if you have fast inet upgrade via apt-get
<lillpelle> BigKahuna: I think xawtv and zapping do also work, but since I can watch and record with mplayer (and mencoder) I stay with them
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<v9> hi
<lillpelle> BigKahuna: I am not sure, a pretty old one, maybe 5 years old
<BigKahuna> lillpelle, you are using the IVTV driver I presume?
<eeaaxx> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> eeaaxx: Wish i knew
<sorush20> intelikey: how can I get out of vim?
<quacker> Errr, sorry BigKahuna, I called you Bigfrans
<gnomefreak> exit
<intelikey> sorush20 :q
<BigKahuna> quacker, No worries, thanks for the tip.
<intelikey> or [esc]  :!q
<lillpelle> BigKahuna: I am not sure about driver. I have not choosen anything explicitely. Just installed mplayer and using mplayer... can give you the (long) command line private...
<gnomefreak> #java=no help they never heard of their own programs :(
<BigKahuna> quacker, You have a hauppauge card installed?
<dorto> what do i need to do to fix this error:  "GDM could not write to your authorization file. This could mean that your home directory could not be opened..."
<BigKahuna> lillpelle, Did the ubuntu installation automatically config the card for you?
<gnomefreak> dorto,  what was the command you used?
<dorto> can i edit /etc/inittab to boot into console and then create a new user? can i boot into console when home directory is not writable?
<dorto> gnomefreak: i got that error when ubuntu started
<lillpelle> BigKahuna: yes, it must have... I am just using the same command line as I did in Fedore Core 4... so it must have worked directly...
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhhh
<quacker> BigKahuna, I've got an original ATI Radeon AIW
<DRAGON_Ultra> morning
<intelikey> dorto you can boot to console by adding single to the grub boot command
<quacker> And, no, it's not installed on Ubuntu (yet) -- on my todo list for before the holidays.
<sorush20> m
<intelikey> dorto you can remove the symlink to gdm in /etc/rc2.d if you always want to boot to console
<quacker> I found a good howto writeen by a user that claims to have done it using the DRI Project's capture driver and bookmarked it though.
<sorush20> get out of vim
<dorto> intelikey: when grub bootloader comes, i need to press e and type 'boot single'?
<intelikey> dorto yes
<dorto> intelikey: will it be able to boot even if my home directory is unwriteable as the error above says?
<intelikey> or edit the boot line then just boot
<intelikey> yes single is root not your home user
<dorto> oh, good
<dorto> thx intelikey :)
<dorto> will reboot now
<sorush20> hi
<svaksha> hi all
<intelikey> methinks sorush20 rebooted to get out of vim
<svaksha> the resolv.conf file gets rewritten ever half hour, can some one help with this
<ZoZo-> How come I cant copy files from a windows ntfs disk to my linux disk ? =(
<gnomefreak> lol intelikey
<sorush20> intelikey: how did you know I rebooted?
<quacker> svaksha, install a cacheing DNS proxy if you want more control of name resolution
<neurocyte> svaksha, are you using dhcp?
<sorush20> also In the error log I get the message that kdm fireup is failing
<quacker> what is kdm fireup?
<derek_> hola
<svaksha> yes, dhcp.. the problem persists even after editing /etc/network/interfaces address, netmask and gw
<sorush20> intelikey: what was the last thing you said I should do?
<derek_> intelikey, can you help with partitioning now? I'm running ubuntu live
* gnomefreak :X
<intelikey> sorush20 can you boot that box to safemode/recovery/single or something like that so you can access the files and use grep ?      if so  'grep -Hie"Checking battery state" /etc/rcS.d/* '  and tell us what is posting that message then we will see about skipping the folling process.
<quacker> you can use shorewall or firestarter if you're looking for an easy to use 'personal firewall' UI.
<intelikey> that ^
<quacker> Bastille if you want something more 'concise'.
<intelikey> derek_ sure  what are you wanting to do ?
<allison_1984> I need some help with the format type ? anyone :)
<brenner> ZoZo-: where are you trying to copy to?
<gnomefreak> quacker,  last i heard shorewall was no where near easy :(
<intelikey> tell me the desired end and we'll see if we cant find a way to get there
<ZoZo-> brenner, From a mounted ntfs disk to /home/zozo/desktop
<quacker> svaksha, what exactly is the problem -- what is it that is not working?  Are webpages not resolving,
<derek_> intelikey, I would like to set up the partitions for ubuntu install here
<neurocyte> svaksha, you need to tweak your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<quacker> gnomefreak, I have it and you know how lame I am!
<testmachine> tweak?
<testmachine> just edit
<testmachine> :P
<gnomefreak> firestarter is a good gui for the iptables
<testmachine> its not tweaking its just edditing
<testmachine> *grin*
<quacker> (I prefer Bastille-interactive though)
<intelikey> ok derek_ to you have any unallocated disk space ?
<quacker> All these things are just iptables wrappers anyhow.
<gnomefreak> hell im still trying to figure out sendmail :(
<svaksha> neuro: what entries do i put there
<ttf> hi all - can anybody tell me what kind of boot loader ubuntu is using on their livecd's?
<gnomefreak> lol
<intelikey> gkparted  i think is the partitioner
<brenner> ZoZo-: my guess is you need to tweak the mounting settings for the ntfs partition
<Toma-> can you make metacity windows snap to edges?
<derek_> intelikey, yes.. plus I'd like to drop some partitions and used the total free to create appropriate partitions
<frogzoo> hey reign any luck ?
<ZoZo-> brenner, Even if I just want the information from the disk?
<gnomefreak> quacker, i though shorewall was its own firewall it didnt use the iptables in kernel
* quacker cheques
<intelikey> ok derek_ is it ide drive ?
<allison_1984> which format is the best to retrieve a partiton that is ntfs....extended 2/ extended 3/ reiserfs / swap ?
<sorush20> intelikey: I've just typed that command in  I don't know what to read there are log success messages and other messages.
<willii> hello all trying to use command sudo alien --to-deb driver-ipn2220-2.10.03.2004-lark.i586.rpm in breezy badger the driver is there I know here is what I get andy108@heis:~$ cd /etc/dffd
<willii> andy108@heis:/etc/dffd$ sudo alien --to-deb driver-ipn2220-2.10.03.2004-lark.i586.rpm
<willii> Password:
<willii> Sorry, try again.
<willii> Password:
<derek_> yes intelikey
<willii> File "driver-ipn2220-2.10.03.2004-lark.i586.rpm" not found.
<willii> andy108@heis:/etc/dffd$
<frogzoo> will nuff with the spam already
<gnomefreak> willii,  dont paste in here
<spola> what are some of the better p2p clients i need if i want to download stuff ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell willii about paste
<willii> sorry about that
<frogzoo> spola: azureus is excellent - emule v good
<intelikey> sorush20 we are looking for the filename in /etc/rcS.d/ that spits out that message.
<spola> frogzoo, thx
<brenner> ZoZo-: *nod* think so.  someone told  another guy to do that when he couldn't copy stuff over. i could be wrong though
<allison_1984> I want to grab back a partition that has been assigned for windows to ubuntu !
<neurocyte> svaksha, depends on what you want it to do (or not do)
<Toma-> spola: what network do you want to connect to?
<quacker> SHOREWALL(8)                                                                                                                        SHOREWALL(8)
<quacker> NAME
<quacker>  shorewall - the Shoreline firewall, an iptables based firewall
<allison_1984> which format is the best to retrieve a partiton that is ntfs....extended 2/ extended 3/ reiserfs / swap ?
<quacker> grrr -- stupid klipboard
<ZoZo-> brenner, If I dont have any clue at all how to tweak the mounting settings.. What should I do then ? ^
<gnomefreak> quacker,  ok maybe it does use the kernels iptables than
<frogzoo> oooh.. rude words in kanji
<intelikey> derek_ ok then in a terminal type 'sudo gkparted /dev/hda '    and see what it does.
<gnomefreak> or has its own set i dont know scared to use it
* quacker needs a good tr shellscript for taking out carriage returns, tab stops etc.
<spola> Toma-, well i have nicotine now which basically has everything i want, but my gf wants to listen to mainstream stuff so i need something popular :p
<allison_1984> I need some help with the format type ? anyone :)
<Toma-> spola: gtk-gnutella or limewire is an exellent option
<allison_1984> spola > love nicotine ...  :)
<intelikey> sorush20 did you find it ?
<claes> A little question. Anyone tried Fedora Directory Server on ubuntu?
<brenner> ZoZo-: i'm no expert on it myself :-/ chuck your /etc/fstab output onto the pastebin i guess as a start
<derek_> sudo: gkparted: command not found
<sorush20> intelikey: I think its the hotplug subsytem that is failing not the battery cecking status, because the battery check gets and OK at the end of it..
<quacker> allison_1984, I highly recommend you use Ext3 and nothign else unless you have a special purpose in mind
<sorush20> intelikey: I think I need to fix the hotplug system
<spola> d i need some extra repositories for azureus, gtk-gnutella and limewire  ?
* gnomefreak tempted to agree 100% with ext3 :)
<frogzoo> allison_1984: quacker ditto - - ext3
<ZoZo-> brenner, Okay.. Ill see if I can do anything :p Another thing though.. To get access to /home/zozo/D, that is mounted with root, with my ordinary user.. How should I do then..? A friend told me to do chmod 777 /home/zozo/D but that did not work neither =/
<quacker> And stay away from ReiserFS like the plague in any case -- it's still significantly unstable.  I and several people I know have lost entire partitions because of it.
<allison_1984> quacker > I want that partition to be able to store media files..instead of the /home file ......
* frogzoo thinks losing an entire partition looks like carelessness :)
<intelikey> ok you can comment out that section sorush20 if it is in the same file,  else  "rm /etc/rcS.d/*hotplug "   and boot and see what happens.
<gnomefreak> who lost a partion and how?
<derek_> intelikey, sudo: gkparted: command not found
<quacker> allison_1984, you can put anything you want on most filesytsems.  What are you trying to do -- change the mount point (what it's root directory is called in the filesystem)?
<brenner> ZoZo-: hang on, you can't even get access to the dirs in /home/zozo?  maybe that's causing the ntfs copy failure
<allison_1984> frogzoo > well I am getiing it back to Ubuntu !
<frogzoo> allison_1984: unless you have very special needs - ext3 (and you're not running a server, so ext3 it is)
<ZoZo-> brenner, Cant get access to it with zozo.. Only with root..
<willii> how to make breezy badger 5.10 more secure on a unsecure wireless network?
<intelikey> derek_ ok do  'sudo cfdisk /dev/hda '   it should be on the live cd.
<allison_1984> quacker > /dev/hda5
<quacker> allison_1984, there are several optimizations you can make if you intend to write very large files
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell willii about wpa
<allison_1984> quacker > what's the best according to you ?
<quacker> allison_1984, that is not your mount point -- that is the name of the device as seen in Linux.
<frogzoo> willii: install firestarter install tripwire turn off unneeded services
<brenner> ZoZo-: then yeah, something to do with chmod or chown.  i don't really know. :-/  time to defer to other people.  sorry
<allison_1984> quacker > so what should I be doing ?
<derek_> intelikey,
<quacker> allison_1984, You can choose anything (directory name) you want and mount it anywhere underneath root
<derek_> FATAL ERROR: Cannot seek on disk drive
<derek_>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<ZoZo-> brenner, Thanks alot with the help anyway :)
<allison_1984> quacker > should I also indicate a mount point to /boot ?
<cyhatch> spola: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76700 ?
<intelikey> allison_1984 what is in   /dev  is the device node    the mount point is listed in /etc/fstab
<derek_> intelikey, a moment ago I was running windows on the same disk
<ZoZo-> How do I "chown" so I get access with my normal user on a root mounted hdd/map please?
<sorush20> intelikey: could you give me the command line again please?
<allison_1984> quacker > mount point is the point of access..if I understood correctly ?
<willii> thanks frogzoo I take a look at that
<quacker> allison_1984, you don't have to, but you can -- again it's up to you.  Will you be installing GRUB, LILO, ELILO, SILO, or MBR in the master boot record?
<quacker> allison_1984, yes
<intelikey> derek_ yes  hda is the disk with all the partitions on it.
<derek_> intelikey, why that fatal error?
<intelikey> "rm /etc/rcS.d/*hotplug "
<frogzoo> quacker: lilo? the pain... the pain....
<intelikey> fatal error ?
<derek_> FATAL ERROR: Cannot seek on disk drive
<derek_>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<intelikey> hmmm ok
<quacker> i.e. $ mount -loop -iso9660 /dev/sdb /media/cdrom -ro
<willii> general point here I was in a new internet cafe in central london uk and they had breezy badger on all computers  wow
<intelikey> derek_ 'sudo fdisk -l '   and find out what the address is.
<allison_1984> quacker > the thing is I have a dual boot and I had formatted this partition with ntfs on windows....now I want to utilise it with the Ubuntu OS .....
<quacker> mounts your second SCSI device using the ISO 9660 filesystem at the  _MOUNT_POINT_ /media/cdrom
<derek_> intelikey,
<derek_> sudo fdisk -l
<derek_> Unable to seek on /dev/hda
<allison_1984> quacker > I have grub in the mbr
<quacker> allison_1984, GRUB is a really good bet then
<allison_1984> quacker > I run ubuntu almost exclusively now !!
<brenner> willii: awesome
<quacker> The Debian Sarge (Ubuntu Breezy) installer script for GRUB will scan all the storage devices it can find for other OSes and add them to a bootstarp menu which it will create in /boot/grub/menu.1st
<jdky_> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to uninstall gnome bittorrent without uninstalling gnome-desktop?? it seems that its not possible
<intelikey> wow derek_ that looks like the kernel on the live cd is not reading your hdd correctly.          derek_ you can do the partition work from the installer cd.  (assuming it works correctly)   just boot it and select "manuel partitioning"
<allison_1984> quacker > I am in the disks manager menu
<derek_> intelikey, select where?
<intelikey> sorush20 progress ?
<Toma-> jdky_: gnome-desktop is just a meta-package. wont remove gnome or anything else at all
<spola> thank you cyhatch
<FontPolice> quick question : where do the init scripts log to?
<snorks> How come Ubuntu doesn't have make?
<intelikey> derek_ when it askes about partitioning ?    it will ask erase entire disk , or manuel partitionling
<jdky_> Toma, ok, that sounds good, could you explain me more of  this please
<ZoZo-> How do you give access on a partition to another user from root? chown something ? :S
<quacker> You can edit it with a text editor, and before doing that you can edit the arguments it passes by escaping the GRUB boot sequence by pressing 'p' (if you have a password) or 'e' to edit and following the instructions thereafter.  This is done to test boot arguments without changing the file GRUB reads them into memory from (menu.1st) to make sure they won't *#^$ your machine.
<Toma-> jdky_: just use synaptic to remove it
<podge> Oh, I would also like to know how to do that...
<derek_> intelikey, okay.. but after finishing that step.. (that is after writing the changes to disk), it starts copying the files , which I don't want at the moment
<intelikey> FontPolice /var/log/dmesg i think.    type 'dmesg'
<jdky_> yes, i mean can you explain me the meta package thing
<quacker> allison_1984, are you using he installer partitioner, or qparted from the Live CD?
<intelikey> derek_  can i ask why ?
<allison_1984> quacker > can I send you a screen shot ?
<sorush20> intelikey: no progress I don't know how to stop hotplug subsystem from loading
<derek_> intelikey, cuz I have to do something on it then in windows before installing linux
<intelikey> derek_ see i'm not getting a clear picture of what you are trying to do.
<Neo^> i need help with winetools
<quacker> jpg or png okay -- no bmps please
<jdky_> Toma, could you what a metapackage is?
<allison_1984> quacker > I am in the disks manager/ partitions
<quacker> DCC is fine
<allison_1984> png
<Juhaz> jdky_, meta package is a package that doesn't contain anything, but depends on bunch of other packages as an easy way of installing them all
<Toma-> jdky_: well, the meta package 'says' it depends on a whole bunch of other packages, like gnome-applets, gnome-file-manager, but they dont depend on it.
<derek_> intelikey, I got some ext3 partitions which I want to delete first
<FontPolice> how about when you run them after you boot?
<Neo^> apt-get cant find it and i have enable all repositories
<FontPolice> to restart a service or something.
<afd_> hi! I'm looking for cdemu ubuntu package, or a tool that does something similar (mount bin/cue cd images)
<quacker> (TYVM for asking first -- you might noit believe how lame some people can be when asking for help -- hehehe)
<jdky_> Juhaz and Toma, thank you for the help
<intelikey> sorush20 i told you to remove the symlink in /etc/rcS.d/
<aftertaf> Neo^:  apt-cache search wine
<Toma-> firefox 1.7?
<intelikey> derek_ you can do that from the setup disk like i said
<quacker> allison_1984, what do you intend to do with the new Ubuntu install?  (video editing?)
<intelikey> it will give you free reign over all partition work derek_
<derek_> intelikey, but then it starts installing which I don't want :)
<allison_1984> quacker > I am already on it...just loving it.....
<sorush20> intelikey: what is the command for it sudo rm /etc/rc5.d/*hotplug
<snorks> If you issue an install with ./install blabla, how do I uninstall it?
<intelikey> sorush20 yes
<snorks> Let's say the vmware player
<allison_1984> quacker > been 5 days...and not looking back
<allison_1984> :)
<Neo^> aftertaf,  this is what i was using .. sudo apt-get install wine winetools  winetools
<Toma-> snorks: dont. use 'checkinstall' instead of make install
<frogzoo> ok I'm stupid - how do I get gtkwifi to run in my gnome taskbar?
<allison_1984> quacker > in fact switched from Suse....got so many headaches there !!
<factotum> what does checkinstall do? create a package?
<quacker> ZoZo-, chown :<groupname> -R /* then add then the  user to the group (dirty solution)
<aftertaf> Neo^:  what does the search show you?
<snorks> Toma-: I never used "make install" only "./install".
<Toma-> snorks: or, see if the make file contains a make uninstall option
<intelikey> <derek_> intelikey, I got some ext3 partitions which I want to delete first <---- <intelikey> derek_ you can do that from the setup disk like i said <--- and i asked you why you didn't want it to install after the partition work was done....  but now you say --><derek_> intelikey, but then it starts installing which I don't want :)
<spola> hmmm i still can't find azureus in synaptic even after following the guidelines from the wiki. i uploaded my sources.list here: can someone please take a look to see whats missing ? (i did "select" sun's java instead of gjc's)
<sorush20> intelikey: I keep getting no such file or directory
<spola> whoops :-) http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5303
<podge> Hi folks. Just wondering, how do I change permissions on my ntfs partations permissions so that non-root users can access it?
<quacker> allison_1984, I'm asking why you want optimization for large media files.
<Toma-> well snorks, ./install is a program specific install. read the readme for that program
<Neo^> aftertaf,  .. lots lol
<snorks> Toma-: ok
<intelikey> sorush20 you can check /etc/rc2.d also  it may be in there too
<frogzoo> !tell spola about azureus
<Neo^> <---kinda new to this stuff
<snorks> A lot of your braincells
<aftertaf> ahh. try grp tool on the end with a pipe ;)
<quacker> You might consider making a RAID if you actually intend to do video editing.
<snorks> wrong channel
<freemanen> what is udev?
<frogzoo> also, you need the multiverse repo
<aftertaf> Neo^:  apt-cache search wine |grep tools
<SirKillalot> hi, I cannot mount my CDrom drive anymore, there is an error, and if I "dmesg | tail" I get this:
<aftertaf> freemanen:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareDetection
<SirKillalot> [4296647.703000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64
<SirKillalot> [4296647.703000]  isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<SirKillalot> [4296647.983000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<ZoZo-> quacker, Thank you.. I'll see if it works after it changed ownership on every file :p
<intelikey> if there is no S##hotplug then hotplug shouldn't be starting at boot. sorush20
<sorush20> intelikey: its no where rec1 2 3 4 5 .d
<frogzoo> SirKillalot: pls don't spam here - usse pastebin
<aftertaf> intelikey:  sorush20   dapper or breezy?
<intelikey> sorush20 you did a 'ls /etc/rcS.d/ '  ?
<Neo^> that done nuffin
<pulver> anyone know where to find cool ubuntu bootsplash screens?
<aftertaf> Neo^:  then you dont have the package available......
<frogzoo> SirKillalot: have you tried rebooting?
<intelikey> iirr breezy aftertaf
<aftertaf> Neo^:  do you have uni/multiverse?
<Toma-> pulver: the default one is cool enough :D
<Neo^> yes
<aftertaf> intelikey:  ah. with 2.6.15 ?
<snorks> Which gcc to get?
<aftertaf> Neo^:  weird.... firget wine then it sux ;P
<Neo^> and enabled backports
<Toma-> snorks: what are you compiling?
<aftertaf> !wine
<quacker> ZoZo-, understand that chowning entire partitions is not recommended if you are running executeables off of them that need their own groups (like the 'media', 'printers' or 'cdrom' groups taht are made by some implementations of gnome)
<snorks> Toma-: I got asked for gcc during vmware player install
<derek_> intelikey, "and i asked you why you didn't want it to install after the partition work was done.." - derek_ intelikey, cuz I have to do something on it then in windows before installing linux - derek_ intelikey, I got some ext3 partitions which I want to delete first
<frogzoo> snorks: the stock synaptic one probly unless u have special needs
<quacker> But you can 'chain' groups by using groupedit
<Toma-> snorks: gcc-3.4
<pulver> Toma-: lol yea its cool enough just would try something else
<snorks> Toma-: First I didn't have make, and now I don't have gcc
<frogzoo> !build_essentials
<ubotu> frogzoo: Are you on ritalin?
<quacker> and you can define aliases in yoiur sudoers list too
<joachim-n> hi
<Toma-> snorks: you actually baught vmware?
<ZoZo-> quacker, Just trying to get access on them so I can copy them from the ntfs partition to the linux partition..
<Toma-> bought
<snorks> Toma-: No
<joachim-n> is there a way to use shred recusively on directories?
<pulver> something more blue
<frogzoo> snorks: just install build-essential
<intelikey> derek_ yeah looks like an impass
<ZoZo-> quacker, But.. What if that did'nt work?
<snorks> frogzoo: that's the exact word to apt-get?
<quacker> ZoZo-, jsut use dd (or parted | gparted  |qparted) as root
<frogzoo> yup
<intelikey> <derek_> intelikey, but then it starts installing which I don't want :)
<derek_> intelikey, sorry, "impass"?
<intelikey> oooops
<snorks> frogzoo: was that yup for me
<snorks> frogzoo: ?
<frogzoo> yup yup
<intelikey> that was a bump of the mouse.... sorry.
<sorush20> intelikey: aftertaf i'm using breezy
<derek_> np
<quacker> dd if=targetpath/file of=destination
<derek_> anyway, I think I'll try the install cd again
<derek_> salut nico
<Neo^> !wine
<derek_> nico, est-ce que tu es le dessinateur?
<sorush20> intelikey: shoudl I do a ls /etc/rc5.d/ now?
<snorks> frogzoo: thank you
<reign> frogzoo, you back ?
<allison_1984> quacker > file transfer is taking eons !
<frogzoo> hi reign how's it going?
<derek_> nico_, est-ce que tu es le dessinateur?
<intelikey> sorush20 yeah look for anything with hot in it's name   :)
<frogzoo> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<quacker> ANd ZoZo- you will need FUSE (Files under uSerspacE) as well as NTFSTOOLS
<quacker> ubotu, tell ZoZo- about ntfstools
<quacker> (I wrote that entry -- heh)
* quacker puffs out his little-feathered-chest
<quacker> fusermount ++
<quacker> allison_1984, do hdparm
<snorks> frogzoo: How come I could use ./install xxxxxx before, but not after I installed build-essential?
<quacker> If everything looks normal,then it's just a large file relative to your controller I/O rate
<frogzoo> snorks: permission prob? do you need root access?
<intelikey> snorks does ./install exist ?
<BigKahuna> anyone know when firefox 1.5 will be added to the repos?
<reign> good thanks frogzoo
<reign> yourself ?
<Toma-> BigKahuna: it wont
<allison_1984> quacker > what next ?
<Toma-> for a while
<snorks> intelikey: I just used it, but the installer asked for GCC, so I apt-get build-essential
<frogzoo> reign: let's take this off channel - it will go easier methinks
<quacker> ZoZo-, ntfstools is available by installing ntfprogs (i.e. $ apt-get install ntfsprogs)
<snorks> frogzoo: It worked first. The second time, issuing the exact same command, doesn't work
<quacker> allison_1984, I dunno -- where are you?
<quacker> (now)
<ZoZo-> quacker, Ahh so I dont need to compile it myself... Perfect as I dont have a clue howto :D
<frogzoo> snorks: maybe it's already installed?
<allison_1984> quacker > right here ! :)
<Toma-> snorks: read the official documentation for it
<snorks> frogzoo: Not when I had to cancel it because it didn't find gcc
<frogzoo> reign: did you fix your problem?
<intelikey> snorks all i was asking that for is to point out that ./ means the present working dir.   if the file is not in ./ then ./file wont work.   but you would get a BASH: ./file does not exist message.
<frogzoo> snorks: you'll need to redo make config etc - because probly the old makefiles are looking for a diff version gcc
<snorks> intelikey: Yep. I'm in the directory, and vmware-install.pl is the file I used ./install on. It worked the first time
<quacker> ZoZo-, I gave tyou the package installer command (in the parentheses "("; ")", respectively )
<ZoZo-> quacker, Yea, thank you :)
<Toma-> snorks: youre ment to run ./vmware-install.pl
<intelikey> snorks what error you get ?
<Toma-> not install
<quacker> ZoZo-, you might have to sudo it if you don't have a root shell or login console
<snorks> Toma-: Thanks. Lol
<snorks> intelikey: It's fixed
<Toma-> snorks: log into your account on vmware.com and read the offical documentation :)
<snorks> Toma-: Don't need account for vmware player :/ But I'll consider making one. Thanks for the tip
<intelikey> now fess up and tell us about 'pebcak'
<quacker> ZoZo-, 'ntfsprog' not ntfsprogs -- sorry
<Toma-> oic..
* quacker is a trog among trogs
<quacker> (troglodyte)
<frogzoo> reign: I'm wondering how you fixed your problem?
<esculapius> hi
<esculapius> do you know how to configure
<snorks> Toma-: If an install gets interrupted, has it installed whatever prior to point of interrupt?
<esculapius> ethernet modem
<frogzoo> ethernet modem????
<ZoZo-> quacker, ntfsprog did not work but ntfsprogs did.. But now I cant find it :D
<frogzoo> esculapius: I think you want pppoeconf
<intelikey> cable modem ?
<Toma-> snorks: depends. afaik, if the vmware-install script stops, nothing gets installed
<quacker> oops -- I better change the wiki
<quacker> LOL
<Toma-> its all done at the end
<snorks> Toma-: Ok, it has :/ There's a /vmware in /etc now
<frogzoo> anyone know the procedure to install gtkwifi ?
<snorks> Toma-: Is there a way to uninstall it again? After that I'll read and not bug you again
<Toma-> run it again with all the right gcc options
<intelikey> ok it's all yours.
<Lunz> Hi, has anyone successfully installed skype on their Ubuntu system???
<Toma-> snorks: dont bother uninstalling, just install it again over the top but with the proper gcc
<Toma-> Lunz: yep
<quacker> ubotu, forget ntfstools
<ubotu> quacker: i forgot ntfstools
<Lunz> I've tried and failed Toma
<quacker> ubotu, ntfstools are a suite of tools that aim to provide full NTFS support under Linux right in the kernel. Included are ntfsmount (depends on FUSE); ntfsfix; and ntfsresize, etc... The Debian (~.deb) package is named ntfsprog and provides libntfs.  ntfstools are now integrated with parted. Cf  the developers, Linux-NTFS Project at http://www.linux-ntfs.org/; also  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<ubotu> okay, quacker
<Lunz> I've got it going, but my contacts wont load
<quacker> oops sawwy
<Toma-> Lunz: whats so hard about "sudo apt-get install skype"?
<snorks> Toma-: Do you know a keyword I can google to read up on that or?
<quacker> one more time
<Lunz> I'll give that a go.
<Lunz> thanx
<Toma-> snorks: "vmware player ubuntu host"
<quacker> ubotu, ntfstools are a suite of tools that aim to provide full NTFS support for Linux right in the kernel. Included are ntfsmount (depends on FUSE); ntfsfix; and ntfsresize, etc... The Debian (~.deb) package is named ntfsprogs and provides libntfs.  ntfstools are now integrated with parted. Cf  the developers, Linux-NTFS Project at http://www.linux-ntfs.org/; also  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<ubotu> ...but ntfstools is already something else...
<frogzoo> !tell snorks about skype
<quacker> ubotu, forget ntfstools
<ubotu> i forgot ntfstools, quacker
<snorks> Toma-: Since I have no idea how to point to a correct cgg
<snorks> Toma-: gcc
<Toma-> Lunz: you are using the ubuntu package from the repos right?
<quacker> ubotu, ntfstools are a suite of tools that aim to provide full NTFS support for Linux right in the kernel. Included are ntfsmount (depends on FUSE); ntfsfix; and ntfsresize, etc... The Debian (~.deb) package is named ntfsprogs and provides libntfs.  ntfstools are now integrated with parted. Cf  the developers, Linux-NTFS Project at http://www.linux-ntfs.org/; also  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<Toma-> snorks: "export CC=gcc3.4"
<roberto_> hola
<roberto_> ho
<roberto_> hi
<_jason> !ntfstools
<ubotu> _jason: Not a clue
<_jason> quacker, use "is" not "are"
<roberto_> anyone can give me a list of repository ??Thanks :-)
<roberto_> apt
<quacker> _jason, 'ntfstools' are plural
<frogzoo> roberto_: -> synaptic
<Lunz> Hey Toma..
<Toma-> !universe
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<_jason> ubotu tell roberto_ about easysource
<Lunz> the error message that I get is " skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable"
<Toma-> hmm
<roberto_> thans...
<Lunz> that's what I don't understand.
<_jason> quacker, i know but ubotu didn't remember it.  Wasn't sure if it accpeted "are" but I guess it does.  Try starting it with a "no".  ubotu, no ntfstools are...
<Lunz> it is this set of library files which are preventing me to install skype on my ubuntu
<Lunz> could there be any way around it?
<quacker> _jason, NM, I just did it in #ubuntu-offtopic, and it worked  =>
<Toma-> !info libqt3c102-mt
<Toma-> hmm
<_jason> quacker, yep seems to be working now
<Lunz> event not found is the response when typing in that
<Toma-> Lunz: try getting libqt3-mt instead
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how do i remove one nic card that i have eth0 and let my eth1 be there
<Toma-> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: (Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3), section libs, is optional. Version: 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 3213 kB, Installed size: 9036 kB
<Lunz> ok
<allison_1984> quacker > thanks for the info
<Lunz> I've typed in "!info libqt3-mt" and it hasn't found the event... though I'm going to install the file in synaptic pacakge manager.
<greatjones> hello, how do i update ubuntu? do i have to burn a cd with the .iso image and then reinstall the OS?
<Toma-> Lunz: yeh... the !info thing was just for the irc channel.... not a command
<Toma-> greatjones: it'll be the easiest way
<osfameron> hi, anyone know how I can get Sound Juicer to rip at full speed?
<osfameron> It only goes 1.2x, the drive can handle 10x or more
<Lunz> ooh whoops.. ok didn't know that!
<Toma-> osfameron: you may need to enable dma
<greatjones> thank you toma - will i lose the data i created on my hd?
<snorks> Toma-: Where do I define which GCC to use? I have found the documents for the installation
<osfameron> Toma-: ooo, cool
<osfameron> !dma
<Toma-> greatjones: did you make a seperate /home partition when you first installed?
<Lunz> yeah Toma those libraries have already been installed.
!lilo:*! A small regional server has lost connectivity; affected users, 195
<greatjones> i'm not sure, toma - i used the default Ubuntu settings
<Jowi> hello all
<Toma-> snorks: "export GCC=gcc-3.4
<Toma-> arrr woops
<Toma-> snorks: "export CC=gcc-3.4"
<snorks> Toma-: It doesn't say anything after that + it doesn't work :/
<Toma-> greatjones: id say you would loose it all :S unless you back it up to cd or something
<Neo^> how can i test my repsitories ?
<Toma-> snorks: it wont. just compile it again
<Lunz> hmm
<Neo^> +o
<quacker> allison_1984, did you set your clustersize with the 'useage' option in the Installer's partitioner?
<greatjones> ok thank you toma. i wish ubuntu had an automatic update function like windows has
<quacker> set it to 'large files'
<deltron> greatjones: it does
<Lunz> I thought it did greatjones.
<Toma-> greatjones: oh, you can. its just a little messy
<quacker> You might also try setting it to 'synchronous' i/o transfer mode
<quacker> ;-)
<deltron> there's auto-apt
<greatjones> how do i perform an automatic update?
<allison_1984> quacker > no...I am gonna look up some forums.......
<deltron> or cron-apt
<quacker> allison_1984, you were going to send a screenshot too...
<allison_1984> quacker > lol...it ain't going......
<allison_1984> quacker > stuck at 0%
<quacker> allison_1984, in general, if you have contiguosus files over 1GB, you want to use the largest cluster size possible.
<Jowi> greatjones: In theory, you can add "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade (or dist-upgrade)" as a cron-job for root
<quacker> I don't believe that Ext3 FS supports 64K clusters yet, but I'm sure it does 4K at least,
<allison_1984> quacker > are you talking about the installation ?
<greatjones> Jowi - so there is no simple way to do it? i.e., there is no "button to push"?
<deltron> 64K clusters seem like a waste of space
<osfameron> Toma-: when I make those changes to hdparm.conf to enable DMA, do I have to reboot or is there a way to stop/restart just one service?
<quacker> allison_1984, I'm talking about the partition where you will write large media files
<frogzoo> matrix-ubuntu-c: probly just 'ifconfig eth0 down' - or disable the i/f in /etc/network/interfaces
<frogzoo> matrix-ubuntu-c: or just disable the nic from the network panel
<reign> frogzoo
<Toma-> osfameron: run "sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/harddrive_dev_entry
<Toma-> "
<osfameron> greatjones: I have a button in my status bar in top right
<reign> soz, dude can you still help me ?
<greatjones> Jowi - i am looking for the easiest way to update ubuntu, hopefully retaining my data.
<osfameron> greatjones: it-s a red circle, it comes up when there are pending updates
<frogzoo> reign: yes, you keep disappearing - would you mind if we take this off channel?
<reign> yea sure
<reign> sorry, im just at work, keep getting a bit busy
<quacker> Also, you have more than one hard disk drive of the same speed and on separate ATA controllers (three or more would be optimal), I would seriously consider using RAID level 0
<allison_1984> quacker > its about 15G....windows ntfs filesystem....I want to be able to access the disk..
<osfameron> Toma-: sure, it was already set to on, the wikipage on DMA suggests then checking that it's enabled in hdparm.conf (which it wasn't)
<Toma-> osfameron: i see...
<greatjones> osfameron: i don't have a red button here. i'm trying to update ubuntu to the latest version, which I think is 5.10 (??) mine is, if i'm not mistaken, version 5.04
<quacker> If you opt to do this, you will need to identical partitions... uh, ntfs?!?  I thought you said you wanted to read/wrie large media files, not access ntfs.
<snorks> Toma-: build-essential didn't give me gcc-3.4. That's why the export thing didn't work. Anyway, now it worked, but I get asked for this: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<snorks> kernel?
<snorks> Toma-: Where does Linux store that?
<Toma-> snorks: now you need to install the kernel headers. :S
<quacker> NTFS support in Linux is best provided by an emulator which uses the original (M$'s) ntfs drivers together with VFS.
<snorks> Toma-: ugh
<osfameron> greatjones: oh, I see.  That's the general system updater, not the Hoary->Breezy upgrade.
<Toma-> snorks: /lib/modules/kernel-number/kernel ...iirc.
<osfameron> eeek!  101 pending updates, I have been rather naughty
<allison_1984> quacker > sorry...I lost you......O...o......
<Jowi> greatjones: well, to add a cron job is not hard. "sudo su" to get a root prompt. Then "crontab -e" to add a scheduled job. "man crontab" for help. it is pretty straightforward. That is for automatic updates. But it seems to me as if you wish to update your ubuntu version. I advise you to follow the guide for that. Remember that it is not possible to update windows from 2000 to XP in an easy way either.
<Jowi> !breezyupdate
<greatjones> osfameron: is that's what's called the "ubuntu update manager"?
<ubotu> Jowi: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Jowi> !breezyupgrade
<ubotu> somebody said breezyupgrade was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<quacker> ntfstools is good for copying, resizing, shrinking and moving ntfs partitions but accessing individual files is still a reall big PAIN.
<quacker> allison_1984, you never said anything about NTFS -- ALL you asked about was 'large media'.
<quacker> =P
* quacker goes back to lurking
<greatjones> jowi: i'm not so much worried about what version of ubunui i have as i am worried about having my software up to date. so that's the easiest way to do it?
<allison_1984> quacker > I have the option thru disks manger in Ubuntu to format the partition......to either extended2/3/reiserfs/xfs/swap........
<osfameron> greatjones: yeah, you can open it from System->Administration as well
<Jowi> greatjones: yeah, if you don't plan to upgrade to breezy (hoary still have some months left in it and will recieve plenty of updates) make a crontab job out of it. For example, make the upgrade command run once per week or something like that.
<greatjones> osfameron: thank you
<allison_1984> quacker > just wanted to know.....what format was the best...sorry...my mistake....tho I thought I did mention ntfs.........
<greatjones> jowi: thank you
<ZoZo-> quacker, chown nor chmod works to get rights on /home/zozo/D what can I do then ? =/
<quacker> ZoZo-, are you root?
<ZoZo-> quacker, "zozo" aint root, I mounted it with root and cannot change rights =/
<quacker> uhhh....  I mean are LOGGED IN as root
<quacker> su
<ZoZo-> quacker, Yea
<quacker> Then you should be able to do anything unless you mounted -ro
<ZoZo-> But not with zozo ?
<ZoZo-> I mounted -t ntfs
<quacker> what, 'zozo' the directory, or 'zozo't he user account?
<ZoZo-> zozo the user account
<snorks> Toma-: But you gotta agree with me though? How does a noob know about the directory of C header files that matches his running kernel, or how does a noob google/man it?
<quacker> ZoZo-, it depends if you have administrative priveleges.  In Ubuntu, the default user is automatically added to the sudoers file.
<allison_1984> quacker > ntfs day for you today !
<Toma-> snorks: vmware isnt for noobs snorks
<Toma-> snorks: vmware is basically a developers tool for debugging systems. not emulating windows to play counterstrike
<ZoZo-> quacker, Can I make the user zozo "root" or give him the same priveleges ?
<snorks> Toma-: I disagree. Installing software without apt-get/emerge isn't for noobs
<quacker> heh -- I struggle with it myself quite a bit since I'm and IT &* T consultatnt; and people are ALWAYS asking about it here.  (It's always NTFS day here.)
<snorks> Toma-: I know about vmware in Windows
<quacker> I consider it worth the trouble for every windows luser I can help to emancipate from the Evil Empire...
<quacker> ;-D
<allison_1984> quacker > lol....
<ZoZo-> Haha :D
<snorks> Toma-: I use it on a daily basis
<allison_1984> quacker > well....I am gonna format it to extended 3 then .......and just start dumping my music files there.....
<snorks> Toma-: And the counter-strike thing was offending
<snorks> Toma-: Thanks for all your help thus far
<ZoZo-> Maybe I really should install windows again.. :p
<allison_1984> ZoZo > nice try !
<Toma-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmWare
<ZoZo-> I just feel like a pain in the ass for everyone with my alltime newbie questions allover :D
<Toma-> itll be mostly the same process
<allison_1984> ZoZo > I am a nOOb too....
<butcherbird> Seveas, unbann me man, Im getting tired of using proxy servers
<Siph0n> newbs unite :)
<ZoZo-> ^
<allison_1984> SiphOn > you make us sound like zombies.... ;-)
<Siph0n> allison_1984, lol.... nah......
<ZoZo-> Argh.. This is stupid.. Why doesnt it work =(
<ZoZo-> quacker, Cant you like connect to my computer ? ;D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MickMcMack> quacker, the Evil Empire, eh? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*trush@*]  by Seveas
<jvai> hey every1.. gm, i use squid proxy servr, & firestarter, why i dl'ed squid, i have no idea, do i really need it?
<allison_1984> ZoZo > hit your question again...
<ZoZo-> allison_1984, I try to give the user zozo rights to /home/zozo/D with "chown zozo:zozo /home/zozo/D" and "chmod 777 /home/zozo/D" but none of those works.. Tried with -R too but that didnt work neither =(
<jvai> what r the benefits of using a proxy?
<IRCMonkey_> Wow, IRC worked this time
<BooZee> how can I read the local mail (like root@local)
<quacker> MickMcMack, CanEHjun, eh?
<Jowi> ZoZo-: try to use "sudo chown -R zozo:zozo /home/zozo/D"
<allison_1984> ZoZo > r u on a network / or r u talking about a new partition ?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> does ppp got arp
<ZoZo-> Jowi, Doint now
<Mabus06> If I set the videoram higher, would it make games run better? I have 1gig of ram and I think I can spare some.
<allison_1984> ZoZo > there you go ....
<ZoZo-> allison_1984, A new partition that I mounted with root
<allison_1984> ZoZo > I was just on the verge of mounting a new partition too......
<quacker> ZoZo-, I charge $24-35/hour for remote assistance (unless it's something technically sexy taht I;ve never done before and want to test on someone else's boxen first) -- heh
<quacker> =oD
<ZoZo-> Damn ;D
<matrix-ubuntu-c>  whereis arp
<matrix-ubuntu-c> arp: /usr/sbin/arp /usr/share/man/man8/arp.8.gz /usr/share/man/man7/arp.7.gz
<quacker> <kaching><kaching>
<matrix-ubuntu-c> hwo do i install arp
<brenner> Mabus06: an onboard card? a laptop i assume?
<Mabus06> brenner, an onboard card yes. Nope, not a laptop.
<frogzoo> matrix-ubuntu-c: I don't see the need for arp for ppp
<ZoZo-> Jowi, And that did not work neither =(
<quacker> After all, opens source developers and their downstream technicianen must manger too.
<ZoZo-> allison_1984, I mounted my with "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /home/zozo/D
* quacker has to eat
<BooZee> question - how can I read the local mail (like root@local) ?
<ZoZo-> quacker, What if I buy you dinner then ? ;D
<brenner> Mabus06: it's not worth it imo, just buy a seperate card, upgrading the mboard if necessary.  but i guess it depends on what sort of games
<Jowi> ZoZo-: NTFS can not put user flags like that
<allison_1984> ZoZo > and you have files already on that partition ?
<frogzoo> BooZee: probly 'sudo mail' will do it
<quacker> ZoZo-, you'd save money if you jsut paid my fees (min. 1/2 hour)
<BooZee> frogzoo: is that the only way?
<ZoZo-> Jowi, It worked yesterday.. :S
<frogzoo> whaaat??? there's no 'mail' in ubuntu
<Mabus06> brenner, what do you mean "not worth it, buy a separate card"... I don't want to buy any new hardware, that costs money where I'm from..
* quacker likes his Atlantic lobster very fresh (and lives in the midwest!).
<BooZee> frogzoo: and what if I want to check another user's mail ?
<MB|Can0n> Any idea why CC=gcc-3.4; export CC doesnt work ?  It doesnt change it to 3.4, just keeps it on 4. I have installed the right packages
* Mabus06 lives in Halifax, where there's tons of lobster
<ZoZo-> quacker, I wonder.. It's soooo much to fix here ;D Like my sound drivers too :p And to get mplayer and make that work :p
<ZoZo-> allison_1984, Yea, had that partition on a windows install
<frogzoo> BooZee: su
<quacker> ZoZo-, you will learn much, young padawan, before you are through.
<Jowi> shopping time. bbl
<mahangu> isnt cedega int he repos?
<frogzoo> BooZee: but if you're the mail admin - you can go straight to /var/spool/mail ;)
<allison_1984> rotfl
<quacker> hint: crimsun is the ALSA guru here.
<djk_> mahangu: cedega costs money..
<MickMcMack> I thought you could get the Cedega source free?
<djk_> MickMcMack: no.
<MickMcMack> It's just the prepackaged binaries that they charge for? :s
<MB|Can0n> There is a cvs-cedega and wine can handle games almost aswell as cedega =)
<MickMcMack> Hmmz, my bad.
<brenner> Mabus06: well, most onboard cards are to put it simply: crap for games
<mahangu> djk_, oh right, so there is no other FOSS way to play directx games under Linux?
<quacker> ZoZo-, diners enroute probably takes credit card payments over the telephone -- hah!
<djk_> MB|Can0n: wine doesn't have directx9 support does it?
<brenner> Mabus06: but like i said, depends on the game
<rlangly> hey guys -- so is Ubuntu like the up and coming distro folks are moving to now?  I'm normally a Slackware guy, but I ordered the CD's from ubuntu yesterday.  I'm anxious to try it out, but what does it offer that other distros don't have?
<jvai> hey, is having squid proxy & firestartr, beneficial? do i even need squid?
<MB|Can0n> djk_: Dont know
<quacker> ZoZo-, are you trying to change the permission on an NTFS filesystem?!
<mjr> djk_, it does have some support, not fully functional yet
<ZoZo-> quacker, Yea..
<quacker> chown WILL NOT work on ntfs
<allison_1984> rlangly > get ready  to wait.....
<ZoZo-> Damnit.. Why dont I have any irl friends that knows linux ? .p
<djk_> mahangu: FOSS? i don't speak abbreviation..
<rlangly> allison_1984, how do you mean?
<quacker> sorry, I didn't connect the two
<ZoZo-> What works on ntfs ? :p
<mahangu> rlangly, there are lots. id download the iso
<frogzoo> rlangly: mostly it's the ease of install - most recent h/w just works - & the packages are reasonably stable
<mahangu> djk_, Free and Open Source Software
<quacker> man ntfstools
<allison_1984> rlangly > just download it from a mirror
<oKtosiTe_> No1Viking: you're welcome!
<quacker> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<djk_> mahangu: wine.
<ZoZo-> quacker, When I do apt-get install ntfstools it stands it's already installed.. But I cant find it :S
<allison_1984> rlangly > I ordered mine...but someone told me...prolly three months to get it mailed to me
<jvai> so, having a proxy, has no security enefits
<rlangly> It'll be probably after Christmas before I  can mess with it anyway, but I'll download it if the CD's haven't arrived by the time I want to work with it.  Myconnection is fast, so would only take an hour or so to get it.
<mahangu> djk_, wine and directx?
<frogzoo> allison_1984: 3 weeks is more typical, i believe
<rlangly> allison_1984, ahh, I'll download it then.  Just heard the CD's are really groovy lookin'.
<frogzoo> allison_1984: actually, depends on what you have ordered
<MB|Can0n> Any idea why CC=gcc-3.4; export CC doesnt work ?  It doesnt change it to 3.4, just keeps it on 4. I have installed the right packages
<allison_1984> rlangly > I downloaded mine..and its running like a dream
<rlangly> does Ubuntu support rpm, apt-get, or all the above?  Just curious.
<quacker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<frogzoo> MB|Can0n: will only work if the makefiles use CC
<allison_1984> Frogzoo ? I ordered the 3 cds pack...minimal
<quacker> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<djk_> mahangu: like mjr just said, it has some support, not fully functional yet. i know it works with older games.
<jvai> >:(
<frogzoo> allison_1984: 3 weeks & x fingers
<MB|Can0n> It does, I get [4389888.711000]  osslinux: version magic '2.6.12 386 gcc-4.0' should be '2.6.12-10-386 386 gcc-3.4'
<djk_> mahangu: but i doubt something like civ4 would work in wine, albeit.. civ4 doesnt seem to work on windows either :p
<allison_1984> Frogzoo >  like maybe four weeks ago and no news as yet
<frogzoo> :(
<mahangu> djk_, Counter Strike? :)
<quacker> "This compatibility was achieved in the Wine way by using the original Microsoft Windows ntfs.sys driver. It emulates the required subsystems of the Microsoft Windows kernel by reusing one of the original ntoskrnl.exe, ReactOS parts,...."
<quacker> ZoZo-, ntfstools are called by parted and directly at the command line -- id you *read* the Wiki that ubotu sent youi?
<frogzoo> MB|Can0n: which gcc-3.4
<jvai> i cant keep my firewall up while on the company's network, i get mail thru pop
<djk_> mahangu: never played that :) apparently seems to work according to http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=871
<MB|Can0n> frogzoo: /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<brenner> rlangly: it's deb based
<jvai> & all the xp workstations here have sp1, only
<jvai> do i need squid also?
<frogzoo> MB|Can0n: did you remake 'make config' after the install  ?
<MB|Can0n> After I installed gcc-3.4 ?
<quacker> rlangly, yes, and rpm is supported through the apt-get 'translation' package for Debian, 'alien'.
<frogzoo> or ./configure or whatever
<MB|Can0n> Uhm.. I just run ./oss-install
<frogzoo> MB|Can0n: nope, I'd start from square 1
<aftertaf> weekend :)
<MB|Can0n> frogzoo: Explain a little, what square 1 ?
<rob_p> jvai:  What are you trying to accomplish?
<frogzoo> MB|Can0n: what are you building?
<MB|Can0n> OSS
<frogzoo> MB|Can0n: kernel ?
<quacker> jvai, you shouldn't have to take your whole firewall down just to let POP (TCP port 110) through
<jvai> i want a fastr browsing experience, on my p3/486mhz/thinkpad
<jvai> tho it's mad fast now
<MB|Can0n> frogzoo: 2.6.12-10-386
<frogzoo> jvai: ff 1.0.7 is nice
<jvai> do i ned squid proxy?
<jonathon> hey anyone got any experience with samba? i can see other samba shares on the network but even tho i shared a file i cant see it anywhere
<quacker> just add your POP3 server to your firewall's ACL on port 110.
<jvai> i have ff 1.07
<frogzoo> jvai: so what's the prob?
<quacker> jvai,  do you even read the answers people are giving you?!
<quacker> =P
<frogzoo> MB|Can0n: no, start again, what are you trying to compile?
<jvai> i have squid on here, if i dont need it.. i'll ghost it
<BlueDevil> does anyone know of a voice conferencing program for linux similar to TeamSpeak?
<jvai> i want to knw if it's beneficial
<snorks> BlueDevil: maybe ventrilo?
<trappist> jvai: if you didn't set it up on purpose you don't need it
<djk_> BlueDevil: isn't there a Linux-TeamSpeak2-client?
<MB|Can0n> frogzoo: Im trying to compile OSS so I can have music and hopefully, hardware mixing
<jvai> no1 answer earlier
<quacker> jonathon, check the permissions on the fileshare
<BlueDevil> djk_: yes, but it uses OSS, not ALSA
<frogzoo> MB|Can0n: OSS = open source software?
<rob_p> jvai:  A local caching proxy would have the ability to speed some things up (like frequently requested data from same site, etc.) significantly if configured properly.
<quacker> jvai, any proixy is abig waste of time unless you *need* a proxy
<thenuke> frogzoo: maybe like open source sound or somthing :)
<frogzoo> ah
<MB|Can0n> frogzoo: http://www.opensound.com/ =)
<snorks> open sound systems
<thenuke> open sound system to be exact..
<quacker> if you just want to cache pages so they load faster (as rob_p suggest) then get wwwoffle or something lightweight -- squid is a monster of the deep,not to mention as big security hole if not confed properly
<BlueDevil> snorks: ventrilo doesn't have a linux client :(
<som1> guys.. when i use bash and try to cvs checkout and it asks me for a password and its wrong and i ctrl+c to get outta there i cant see what im writing and when i click enter or something it doesnt write on another line.. and it works fine with csh
<som1> :)
<theD3viL> BlueDevil, there is teamspeak2
<eeaaxx> when i tried to upgrade hoary to breezy, the firefox browser does not have fonts?
<jvai> ok.. *uninstalling squid*
<jvai> i also set ff's cache to 0
<quacker> wwwoffle can be set to accept remote connections as well or using tcpwrapper or inetd
<BlueDevil> theD3viL: i know, but it uses OSS and doesn't work with aoss; even with OSS doesn't work sometimes
<som1> i use cvs 1.12.9 and bash-3.00.16(1)-release
<jvai> ok.. i was on the assumption that proxy = security
<frogzoo> eeaaxx: I'm guessing you didn't preinstall the metapackages? ubuntu-base & ubuntu-desktop ?
<quacker> jvai no
<som1> who should i report this stuff to ? :)
<jonathon> quacker what permissions where?
<theD3viL> BlueDevil, buy a soundblaster soundcard for 10-20$
<BlueDevil> ?!
<BlueDevil> for what?
<Moiana> Hi there! Does anybody know of a way to install tetex 3.0 on ubuntu?
<BlueDevil> this works just fine
<quacker> That is one reason they are set up, but you the understand what you are doing.  A proxy server is *not* the same as a firewall, althoughit can provide *some* of the same functions.
<jvai> *squid* is ghost, on my box
<theD3viL> BlueDevil, that you can play oss and oss
<jvai> ok
<theD3viL> BlueDevil, without any aoss
<quacker> jvai, are you <shudder>) running an Internet node?
<BlueDevil> theD3viL: oss apps lock /dev/dsp; another soundcard would behave the same
<quacker> jonathon, what question, where?
<BlueDevil> besides, the soundcard does hardware mixing
<jonathon> quacker my smb isnt working so well
<jvai> lol.. noo, but when i'm @ work. i use this notebook as a workstation, but i cant function w/ my firestartr on!, so, using the proxy @ work*automaticly* we have a rh server facing the outside
<frogzoo> any hints on how I get the gtkwifi applet into the menu bar?
<quacker> jonathon, are you on two connected machines RN?
<frogzoo> jvai: you just need to reconfigure firestarter to allow your mail through
<jvai> i had proxy set to *automatic* on ff & network settings
<jonathon> two computers on a router
<jvai> oooo ok @ frog
<brenner> Moiana: any specific reason why you need t3?
<quacker> jonathon, what UI for the Samba host (the machine with the files on it)?
<jonathon> whats UI mean?
<frogzoo> UI= user interface
<jonathon> im using gnome
<quacker> (U)ser (I)interface (i.e. KDE, Gnome, Xcfe, virtual terminal...)
<contradictoryben> what controls the look of the menu fonts in VLC?
<jonathon> before i start bothering u im going to restart and try one thing first
<contradictoryben> e.g. many menu entries have !D after them (presumably instead of an ellipse)
<Ng> BlueDevil: not true, a soundblaster live supports many applications opening /dev/dsp :)
<Ng> as do some other cards
<Ng> such hardware mixing is like golddust in soundcards though, *still* :(
<jvai> i have my fonts set to *best contrast/RGB/greyscale* it looks nice, & clear
<strider_> I'm getting a failed to construct test pipeline for 'XWindows (X11/XShm/Xv)' error while starting totem
<strider_> which is the default sink
<strider_> Any ideas?
<quacker> ubotu, UI is (U)ser (I)interface (i.e.X-windows  KDE, Gnome, Xcfe (GUIs--(G)raphical (U)ser (I)nterface(s)) console, virtual terminal (CLIs--(C)ommand (L)ine (I)nterface(s))...)
<ubotu> quacker: okay
<quacker> ubotu GUI is see 'UI'
<ubotu> okay, quacker
<jvai> resolution on fonts set @ 96 d.p.i
<quacker> ubotu CLI is see 'UI'
<ubotu> ...but cli is already something else...
<jvai> on gnome
<quacker> !cli
<ubotu> I guess cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/, or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<brenner> strider_: mine's set to xwindows (no sv)
<Ng> strider_: generally that one is. Try the No Xv one though, it might be that your graphics card drivers can't do xv
<brenner> *xv
<quacker> righto
<quacker> !smb
<ubotu> No idea, quacker
<quacker> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<strider_> ah just got the ati 8.19.10 drivers.
<contradictoryben> so e.g. the first VLC menu item is "Quick Open File!D" ... why is this?
<strider_> I'll try the ati one
<Howie> Question: I am trying to setup Plugger on Ubuntu Linux V-5.04 couild someone help me please. I find the Plugger websight confusing to a new Linux user.
<strider_> and no xv and simple sdl works fine
<frogzoo> what's the difference between xv & simple sdl ?
<eeaaxx> anybody knows how to solve my problem in firefox?
<frogzoo> eeaaxx: maybe try installing ubuntu-base & ubuntu-desktop
<eeaaxx> frogzoo: i'll try
<brenner> eeaaxx: or tell us exactly what you mean by "no fonts"
<eeaaxx> brenner: it means, there are no fonts only underscore is viewed
<brenner> eeaaxx: where? in the menus? in the webpages themselves?  see what i mean?
<johnny> hello evreyone
<Howie> Is there a howto script somewhere that explains in detail how to setup Plugger on Ubuntu V-5.04.
<eeaaxx> brenner: menus, webpages
<occy> crimsun, hey... is there a default char limit on the topic of a channel?
<brenner> eeaaxx: do as frogzoo suggested first...do other apps act the same way?
<deltron> occy: yeah
<occy> deltron, hmm
<occy> k thanks
<deltron> not sure what it is here
<deltron> each irc server is different
<deltron> err network
<Cityismine> Hey I just installed firefox, but it doesn't show up under system tools, I'm kinda new to ubuntu, can someone help me out
<Cityismine> *firestarter
<frogzoo> Cityismine: it's under internet
<eeaaxx> brenner: ill try. thanks
<contradictoryben> does no-one know how to make vlc look nice with ubuntu?
<Cityismine> I meant firestarter, not firefox, sorry
<brenner> contradictoryben: it's gtk1 based isn't it?
<kana01> bonjour
<occy> So there is no way to get Firefox 1.5 without messing up your system?  as I see FF is dependant upon ubuntu-desktop
<frogzoo> Cityismine: logout & back in
<kana01> hello
<kana01> i need help
<deltron> guten tag
<deltron> hehe
<erUSUL> kana01, ask
<kana01> english or french plz
<frogzoo> occy: what you going to do about all the  plugins that will break? or just keep ff1.5 in your local dir
<contradictoryben> brenner: i'm using the ubuntu package ... it seems to have multiple interfaces (e.g. wxwidgets) but I _assume_ it's basically gtk
<kana01> im new in ubuntu and in linux
<occy> frogzoo, all the plugins?  what else is there besides flash?  heh
<deltron> english
<kana01> i wouldl ike install winex
<occy> frogzoo, and flash doesn't work?
<brenner> contradictoryben: yes, but gtk1 is butt-ugly (e.g. xmms), while gtk2 is purdier (e.g. bmp)
<kana01> but
<frogzoo> occy: gxine, realaudio for starters
<kana01> how to do that?
<kana01> plz help me
<vapor> hey guys.. i've installed upower.. (similar to splashy) and tests with $ upower startup | shutdown worked fine. but on booting oder shutting down, i'm just in verbose mode. i can't see any bootsplashpicture. anybody an idea how to fix it?
<contradictoryben> brenner: there must be ways to make gtk look nice... or at least output the correct characters
<erUSUL> kana01, use synaptic. search for it and mark for instalation. finally press aply
<brenner> contradictoryben: and if it *is* gtk1, you just have to wait till they port it to gtk2
<Cityismine> Is there any other way to update the menus, maybe through command line??
<frogzoo> kana01: open synaptic & install pkgs wine & xwine
<occy> frogzoo, heh, have never used those.
<vapor> *or shutting down
<brenner> contradictoryben: you were getting !D characters right?
<blanky> can i fsck the drive im running on
<kana01> ok i teste thanks erUSUL and FROGZOO
<rob_p> Cityismine:  killall gnome-panel
<deltron> kana01: install xwine
<blanky> I keep getting CRC errors when un-rarring a file (cylic redundancy check)
<frogzoo> blanky: no - file systems have to be unmounted to fsck
<blanky> so i should do it from a live cd, got it
<djk_> frogzoo: xwine is just a GUI for wine
<erUSUL> Cityismine, smeg
<frogzoo> djk_: yup, that's why you need wine as well
<djk_> frogzoo: she asked for wineX
<kana01> i don't have wine and xwine
<johnny> hi
<djk_> or he
<kana01> when i search i can't find
<erUSUL> !tell kana01 about repos
<johnny> can some one give me a name of a good linux firewall
<djk_> kana01: you'll need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list ..
<johnny> plz?
<kana01> !tell erusul
<djk_> johnny: iptables
<BooZee> I got a problam with flash!!
<kana01> djk
<johnny> iptables?
<kana01> im noob in ubuntu
<erUSUL> kana01, you need to add all repositories see the msg ubotu send you
<frogzoo> djk_: you are right, hmm.. time to turn in
<djk_> johnny: yes
<luis_> hi everybody
<djk_> frogzoo: hehe :)
<deltron> hi dr. nick
<luis_> any dapper user around?
<johnny> djk_: is that the name of the firewall or isit the actualy iptables?
<twilight> luis_, yes
<kana01> erusul
<kana01> have you got msn?
<erUSUL> johnny, firestarter i personally use firehol both are "front-ends" to iptables
<kana01> for explain me plz ?
<djk_> johnny: it's the actual iptables... firestarter and bla are just frontends ;)
<deltron> luis_: you're a brave man if you wanna use dapper ;)
<BooZee> I can't see text inside flash! (for an example - when right clicking on a movie, and going to the settings - I can see only the pics and no text!!)
<luis_> twilight, got problems with HAL?
<djk_> kana01: are you interested in wine or winex?
<erUSUL> kana01, have you read what ubotu told you?
<twilight> luis_, no. I've problems with udev
<trappist> johnny: I use ipkungfu
<brenner> dapper = next release?
<kana01> im french
<Oceansblue> hello
<trappist> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<kana01> and i wan't test ubuntu
<luis_> i've trying, but to no avail
<johnny> thx
<johnny> yall
<johnny> brb
<luis_> no soundcard, but it shows in the device manager
<erUSUL> kana01, i'm spanish... ;)
<kana01> and erUSUL have you got msn?
<kana01> hola :)
<twilight> luis_, kernel?
<twilight> try with the 2.6.12-6
<twilight> ops
<twilight> luis_, 2.6.15-6, sorry
<Cityismine> Do I need a firewall??  Cause my router crashed, and now I'm plugged directly into my dsl modem
<luis_> latest newest shinest twilight
<kana01> im in synaptic
<kana01> what i have to do?
<deltron> edit the sources to add universal
<luis_> twilight, 2.6.12-9-686
<courtney_> :)
<kana01> kerusul
<twilight> luis_, many things are changed..hotplug will be replaced by coldplug/udev/kernel features
<luis_> twilight, that is what apt-get gives me
<erUSUL> kana01, open Configuration-->Repositories
<luis_> yeah, i've been reading so
<erUSUL> kana01, mark all the repositories
<kana01> where is configuration??
<twilight> luis_, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-6, and try it
<luis_> twilight, what bothers me is that dapper sees the card
<kana01> erusul im in private chat with you
<twilight> luis_, less /etc/sndstat . is all ok?
<rob_p> Cityismine:  That's debatable.  Some see the need, others don't.  Ubuntu doesn't have any 'Net facing daemons by default (no servers configured to listen on the external interface).  However, there's something to be said for layered security.  Depends on how much you're willing to be inconvienenced by running a local firewall on your box.
<kouwe> on a new installation of ubuntu with freeNx on it, is a firewall protecting the ports?
<kouwe> *blokcing
<clarkee> freeNx ?
<mjr> kouwe, no
<twilight> luis_, sorry.../dev/sndstat
<luis_> twilight, /etc/sndstat: No such file or directory
<clarkee> why woudl that block anything
<mjr> there's no firewall on by default
<arnducky> rob_p do netstat -tnl
<clarkee> if you want a firewall, get FireStarter
<clarkee> synaptic has it
<kouwe> mjr, ok but in my config i have port 8888 but i cant ocnnect on it
<kouwe> and when i try 2 connect on 22 with knx it says something with no sshd
<djk_> clarkee: there already is a firewall..iptables :p
<arnducky> Ubuntu listens on port 631 (UNIX print services) if you have cupsd or lpd installed
<erUSUL> kana01, freenode blocks priv msgs
<rob_p> arnducky:  Ok... nothing!
<clarkee> djk_: :p silly
<kana01> arf
<luis_> twilight, /dev/sndstat: No such device
<kana01> erusul do you speak french?
<twilight> so..this could be a problem luis_
<arnducky> It also listens on 22/23 sshd/telnetd
<luis_> twilight, the volume applet is greyed out
<rob_p> arnducky:  Not by default!  Only if you install those servers.
<luis_> twilight, The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<arnducky> And of course, 135, 137, and 139 (sambad)
<kana01> !tell kana01 about repos
<twilight> luis_, /dev/dsp exists?
<kouwe> in my node i have this -> SHD_PORT=8888 <- so i want to connect with Knx to port 8888
<erUSUL> kana01, no sorry :( only galician, spanish and english
<arnducky> arnducky, rob_p my pint is that most users will have at least one of those services, perhaps without realizing that they open Net facing ports
<rob_p> arnducky:  Again, *IF* you install those servers... in which case, you'd possibly benefit from a local firewall in the instance that you wanted finer granularity over who can access the services.
<kana01> have you got MSN??
<luis_> twilight, nope
<arnducky> You are prompted to install these things by tonnes-0-GUI-scriptlets when setting up a Breezy
<ZoZo-> Hehe.. How can you install a windows over a ubuntu install..? :)
<johnny> hey
<johnny> i downloaded firestarter and it dose not work?
<twilight> luis_, i believe that 2.6.15-6 fix the problem
<arnducky> rob_p, look at Ubuntu's services manager -- they *ARE* built-in, (at least with ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop); some may not be turned on.
<ThePyromaniac> johnny you have to run it each time you want it to load, put it in the startup list
<johnny> it came up with this error "Failed to execute child process "firestarter.sh" (No such file or directory)"
<luis_> twilight, linux-image-2.6.15-6
<luis_>  package cannot be found
<ThePyromaniac> guys, how can i get Rhythmbox to be able to edit IDV tages?
<johnny> how do i put it in the start up list?
<arnducky> rob_p, IMO, *every* desktop user can benefit from a 'local firewall' (firewalls do not only filter/block incoming ports).
<jvai> johnny. uninstall/reinstall, but thru synaptic
<twilight> luis_, you/re on 386?
<arnducky> But I'm just a paranoid duck... heh...
<rob_p> arnducky:  Some of those servers are installed by default (such as postfix) however, they are configured to listen on local loopback only.  You have to specifically configure them to listen on the external interface.
<luis_> yeah
<johnny> ok
<twilight> luis_, linux-image-2.6.15-6-386
<ThePyromaniac> johnny go System -> Administration -> Services
<rob_p> arnducky:  While I happen to agree with you, many are to easily flustered by having to deal with one.  As I said in my initial comment, some see the benefit, others don't.
<arnducky> rob_p, and that conf is doen first time somebody says, 'hey I want my laptop to print' or I need to share a file, or if they're simply curious and start clicking on admin tools.
<johnny> k, thanks
<ThePyromaniac> nono
<erUSUL> ThePyromaniac, use easytag
<ThePyromaniac> johnny System -> Prefferences -> Sessions
<ThePyromaniac> then its on Startup
<arnducky> rob_p, if you agree with me then help me spread the gospel of security -- heh.  Encourage poor intimidated lusers, support, and ej00fikate.
<ThePyromaniac> erUSUL that never works for me, says its not allowed
<kana01> erUSUL
<arnducky> besides, firestarter is no harder than TPF ((T)iny (P)ersonal (F)irewall) for WinBLOWs
<jvai> do u have to inable "universe" to use firestartr?
<luis_> twilight, downloading...
<erUSUL> kana01, ??
<jvai> i have universe repositories
<|Kouwe|> all the freeNX howto's are saying that i have a SSHD and it should also be in init.d but i cant reach it... Where is it?
<johnny> what shall i do for start up command should i do this "firestarter -a"
<jvai> lol.. is tpf the default fw in sp1 for xp?
<ThePyromaniac> johnny look in the menu editor, whatever it is in there
<jvai> just type firestater in the terminal, press enter
<arnducky> jvai,no they ripped off their own
<ThePyromaniac> gksudo /usr/sbin/firestarter i used to use
<arnducky> err 'code' their own f/w that is
<jvai> lmao
<johnny> where is the menu editor?
<ThePyromaniac> you'd have to use sudo with either, then it asks for password on login
<|Kouwe|> all the freeNX howto's are saying that i have a SSHD and it should also be in init.d but i cant reach it... Where is it?
<ThePyromaniac> is it su -password instead or sudo?
<arnducky> Who knows what M$ steals from other hackers on a daily basis when the source is secret, obfuscated, or released under strict NDAs
<opnsrc> I try to run an MP3 file and it says, Totem could not play 'file ... (the name of the file)' Audio Codec 'MPEG1 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled
<opnsrc> How do I fix it?
<|Kouwe|> sudo su ThePyromaniac
<arnducky> (the fact they 'stole' DOS in the first place has been well documented and a leopard doesn't change it's spots)
<johnny> where is the menu editor
<ThePyromaniac> stil asks for a password
<opnsrc> M$ is stupid
<|Kouwe|> your user password
<ThePyromaniac> johnny just firestarter will load it
<arnducky> |Kouwe|, tuen it on
<arnducky> err tuen=turn
<opnsrc> M$ only got to the top by stealing and patenting prior art
<|Kouwe|> how amducky
<ThePyromaniac> [kouwe]  the point is i want the command to give it the password
<opnsrc> that they never came up with
<arnducky> sshd in Ubuntu runs as a 'service' --heh.  ( rob_p and I wer *just* discussing that)
<ThePyromaniac> i dont want to put it in the popup box or type it in seperatly
<opnsrc> IE: with the menus for IPOD. APPLe came up with those menus, M$ simply took them and patented them afterwards
<erUSUL> |Kouwe|, which sshd
<arnducky> |Kouwe|, got kde?
<opnsrc> M$ is too stupid to come up with their own ideas
<arnducky> man init.d
<johnny> so i just type in firestarter and the -a to start it up on startup and thats it
<opnsrc> they steal ideas from others and patent them
<johnny> i can get into menue editor then?
<ThePyromaniac> but you can understand that if someone has a good feature you just "borrow" it, people have been doing thatfor years
<opnsrc> M$ flat out steals it
<opnsrc> They don't "borrow" it
<opnsrc> they patent it
<|Kouwe|> arnducky: yes kde
<opnsrc> They steal it and patent it
<jvai> i'm tryin to set up my gyrl's xp/home box, "as close to unbuntu as possible".. i have spybot s&s, w/ tea timer wrapped around ie, i have her logging in a limited account, fw'd, OO2, on there
<ThePyromaniac> ha! firestarter doesnt work when you type that
<K_Dallas> opnsrc, one side of problem is us patent office! how on earth they accept a patent for double-clicking :)
<|Kouwe|> arnducky: this is what my suse says when trying to connect
<|Kouwe|> The remote host (xxx:22) could not be reached, or it does not have a running SSH daemon
<opnsrc> Even though they didn't even come up with the feature in the first place
<ThePyromaniac> gksudo /usr/sbin/firestarter does :p
<arnducky> or just use KDE-button --> Utilities --> Services
<opnsrc> I have no clue
<opnsrc> and menus for the IPod
<kana01> erUSUL help me plz
<johnny> how do i start it then?
<opnsrc> Especially coming from M$, who didn't even come up with those menus
<erUSUL> opnsrc, #ubuntu-offtopic exist for a reason ;)
<ThePyromaniac> put gksudo /usr/sbin/firestarter in the sessions startup
<opnsrc> Sorry
<opnsrc> people were talking about the topic
* K_Dallas had to patent command-line many years ago ;)
<ThePyromaniac> however how can i pass a command the password?
<jvai> ok johnny, the gui for firestarter should b in *applications-->system tools*
<arnducky> |Kouwe|, ?
<erUSUL> kana01, i 'm trying. have you enabled repositories in synaptic??
<opnsrc> Anywho, how can I fix this MP3 player problem?
<ThePyromaniac> jvai yes but he wants autoload
<jvai> it should have prompt'd u for a password
<kana01> i don't understand
<kana01> what is the repositorie
<ThePyromaniac> jvai how do we stop it askign for password too, lol
<jvai> ooh
<ThePyromaniac> i thought i saw something like su -password command
<Jowi> hello all
<johnny> its not there
<johnny> for some strange reason i reinstalled it twice
<kouwe> arnducky, command for the services?
<kouwe> and check/start sshd
<opnsrc> what program plays MP3's in Ubuntu that I can install?
<opnsrc> or is there one already installed but is just not the default player?
<ThePyromaniac> opnsrc you using gstreamer?
<jvai> when u do it....  but then it would leav it open "for any1 that access that box, the power to tamper w/ it"
<opnsrc> yeah
<deltron> opnsrc: totem
<erUSUL> they are web sites in wich there are packages for installation if you enable them you can isnstall thing from it.
<opnsrc> no totem
<arnducky> kouwe, I already said -- scroll back
<opnsrc> I'm using Totem
<jvai> ?? @ johnny
<opnsrc> It says it needs an Audio Codec
<deltron> xmms, vlc
<arnducky> or /etc/init.d/sshd start
<erUSUL> kana01, read this web page https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ThePyromaniac> opnsrc gstreamer0.8-mad
<kouwe> yes and it isnt present
<kouwe> in the init.d filder
<kouwe> folder*
<opnsrc> wait, so totem is for Movies and gstreamer is for Mp3's ?
<opnsrc> Because I had Gstreamer and it didn't play movies
<arnducky> kouwe, I told you to use KDE
<erUSUL> kana01, is in english but very clear with screenshots
<kouwe> yes i am now on my KDE interface
<ThePyromaniac> gstreamer does EVERYTHING
<arnducky> Utilities --> Services
<ThePyromaniac> what movies didnt play?
<kouwe> (dutch version)
<opnsrc> and for some reason my OS doesn't want me to have both at once
<kouwe> but i aint seeing any services
<ThePyromaniac> nono
<kana01> ok
<jvai> w/ totem i can play everything but dvd's & wmp files
<ThePyromaniac> opnsrc gstreamer is like a backend type thing. totem uses gstreamer
<arnducky> If it's not there, then all I can suggest is using aptitude to find and install it
<opnsrc> oh ok
<ThePyromaniac> jvai it can play dvd's too :D
<jvai> how?
<opnsrc> thanks
<ThePyromaniac> just go into synaptic and type gstreamer and the filetype
<ThePyromaniac> it does AVI's if you wrestle hard enough
<jvai> i cant play blockbuster's dvds
<erUSUL> !dvd
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, dvd is "DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl   See also !libdvdcss2"
<jvai> mines play avi files effortlessly
<arnducky> kouwe, did you CLICK ont he KDE 'Start Buttun', scroll up to the 'utilities' menu looking for 'services'
<jvai> libdvdcss, is.. the end of the rainbow.. i vcant find it
<arnducky> errr or the 'Start Button' would werk two!
<Jowi> there should even be a gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse that installs all codecs
<kouwe> arnducky, nope sorry not there :(
<arnducky> hmmm...
<arnducky> try right clicking on kicker and choosing configure
<kouwe> ok
<arnducky> (maybe it's isntalled but unchecked)
<kouwe> ill check it
<ThePyromaniac> so... how can i pass the root password to a command without typing it seperatly?
<kana01> OKE
<kana01> its ok
<arnducky> Also do $ apt-cache search sshd
<erUSUL> ThePyromaniac, you shouldn't
<kana01> now???
<arnducky> or Synaptic --> Search....
<ThePyromaniac> erUSUL is there no way?
<erUSUL> kana01, have you enabled the repositories??
<kouwe> nope, aint int the menu editor either
<windowsrefund> ThePyromaniac, look into ssh keys with that use the command= attribute and do not have passphrases
<kana01> yes
<opnsrc> I just decided to apply all those gstreamer plugins so I don't get any more of those problems
<opnsrc> Thanks
<ThePyromaniac> :)
<kouwe> arnducky, cant u check the shortcut in your menu editor and then ill try that command?
<arnducky> ThePyromaniac, whyever would yoiu want to do that?  su, sudo, gksu, et. al. protect you from typing your root pw in plaintext
<jvai> open up firestarter, click on "help"  to go to firestarter's homepage, the answers r there
<kana01> now i active all?
<contradictoryben> is libiconv bundled with some other ubuntu package?
<ThePyromaniac> arnducky well when i log in i have firestarter autoloading. therefore when it asks me for a password to load that is time when stuff could be going through
<ThePyromaniac> so if it loads it without asking me it saves valuable seconds
<ThePyromaniac> but i see you're point so nevermind
<erUSUL> kana01, you are trying to install wine, right? now press reload and then search for wine
<rob_p> kouwe:  Launch it manually with, "sudo services-admin" at the command prompt.
<kouwe> sudo: services-admin: command not found
<kana01> i have find and i have install
<opnsrc> It works, thanks
<windowsrefund> anyone else here excited about gnubuntu?
<arnducky> KDEPanel --> Configure Panel --> Menus (Tab) --> Edit Kpanel (button)
<kana01> now if i want play to cs what i have to doing???
<jvai> when i'm out of office(ethernet) i switch to wifi @ home & cafe's.. firestarter starts automaticlly,
<rob_p> kouwe:  Oh... KDE... :-)
<jvai> i ca ntoggle from wired /wireless
<arnducky> ThePyromaniac, I'd make a sudoers entry
<erUSUL> kana01, so you haave installed wine, winex successfully?
<kouwe> rob_p, yes indeed. arnducky not present
<arnducky> then any account can run it at any time, not just at startup
<kana01> no just wine and xwine
<kana01> i don't have winew
<kana01> winex
<arnducky> kouwe, did you do that apt-cache search ?
<erUSUL> kana01, i do not know never used wine my self, sorry. You can google around a bit for a how to.
<trappist> it's called cedega these days
<ThePyromaniac> hmm, i downloaded the xwine package and it says "Error doesnt work, you must install it"
<kouwe> maybe i need to install sshd? because its not on the system
<kouwe> arnducky, nope lets try?
<XiCillin> automatix is awesome
<kana01> erUSUL
<arnducky> copy paste it from here (in your scroll buffer)
<kana01> now how i use windows exe?
<trappist> kana01: wine filename.exe
<kana01> in the terminal?
<trappist> yeah
<kouwe> arnducky, apt-cache search aint working
<arnducky> ?!?
<arnducky> Do you mean it returns a null string, or do you mean you get an error?
<kouwe> error :/
<windowsrefund> what's automatix?
<kouwe> in dutch about a pattern...
<romany> Hi everyone. Sorry if it's off topic, but is possible to run Skype on ubuntu ppc? My guess is not.
<arnducky> like bash: apt-cache: command or file not found
<Kamping_Kaiser> no it's not
<arnducky> ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> romany: no it's not
<kouwe> apt-get is working bot search aint
<arnducky> try $ sudo apt-cache search sshd
<romany> Kamping_Kaiser: Is there VIP besides GnomeMeeting that you would recommend?
<jvai> question: is unbuntu w/ the default/untouched iptables as secure as xp w/ their native fw?
<Jowi> romany: Maybe you can mail the skype developers and request that they make a linux ppc binary download available...
<arnducky> maybe the suid bit is not set for some s7ooP1t reason...   =P
<Kamping_Kaiser> romany: i don't use voip at all, so no i cant
<kouwe> its finding something openssh-server
<_jason> jvai, more secure, ubuntu doesn't even run any services to make you vulnerable
<erUSUL> arnducky, btw apt-cache does not need sudo...
<jvai> yea!
<romany> Jowi: I sure will, and I guess I won't be the first one :)
<jvai> thankz
<_jason> jvai, (by default)
<kana01> THX FOR ALL
<kana01> its okay for me
<arnducky> erUSUL, it sholdn't, but it didn't work for the guy until he sudoed it
<Trinity> hello!!! i need help - my hp 3940 prints so slow in ubuntu, eventhough my setting are draft, what will i do to speed up the printin
<skulrid> hi ppl
* arnducky does almost alll his admin chores from a root console, so he has no clue what will actually run as UID 1000+
<jeremywhiting> hi everyone, anyone know how to disable gnome's mouse cursor preferences and just go back to the default X ones?
<arnducky> kouwe, try searching for 'ssh' with Synaptic
<skulrid> I used automatix to install audio and video codecs, but my mp3 files still dont play...wath can I do??
<jeremywhiting> the gnome ones always fade to white over time (usually takes a couple hours, but when done, the cursor is virtually invisible
<Trinity> hello!!! i need help - my hp 3940 prints so slow in ubuntu, eventhough my settings are draft, what will i do to speed up the printing
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<jeremywhiting> anyone?
<skulrid> !avi
<ubotu> rumour has it, avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kouwe> arnducky, synaptic not present
<arnducky> OFFS!
<kouwe> :$
<arnducky> how did you manage to install KDE on Ubuntu without Synaptic?
<kouwe> Kubuntu...
<arnducky> (ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop pull it as their default pacakge manager)
<kouwe> :O
<Jowi> kouwe: sudo apt-get install ssh
<kouwe> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gimmulf_> Now im tired of this amd64 crap, will switch back to 32bit version...
<Jowi> kouwe: that will give you openssh-server and openssh-client
<arnducky> kouwe,  he needs openssh-server, (if it's not already installed)
<kouwe> well normally its installed in /etc/openssh?
<kouwe> or something..
<arnducky> kouwe, $ apt-get install openssh-server
<kouwe> same thing again :( - Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<arnducky> If it says  "...cannot... already installed... "
<arnducky> =P
<kouwe> hihi
<katador> holas
<Jowi> kouwe: apparently you already have either synaptic or aptitude running already. close either of those apps and you will be able to install again (dpkg, aptitude, synaptic all use a lock to say that they own the process at the moment)
<katador>  nuevo usuario de ubuntu saluda
<arnducky> kouwe, check to make sure you don't have another instance of apt-get, dpkg, synaptic, aptitude (or whatever) running
<katador> write spanish
<z3r0_d> I don't have my machine handy to check... does the usual package sources have a package for opengl acceleration on 3dfx [voodoo]  cards?
<trappist> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kouwe> samething again.... ps -aux then
<arnducky> ps -C apt-get
<rebort> hey
<katador> write spanish
<bolrod> omg
<katador> ?
<rebort> can anyone take a look at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479
<kouwe> none arnducky
<arnducky> x is just for proxesses without a controlling tty
<katador> write spanish
<bolrod> "spanish  s-p-a-n-i-s-h... spanish"
<trappist> katador: /join #ubuntu-es
<katador> ok
<arnducky> katador, /JOIN #ubuntu-es
<jeremywhiting> rebort: what about it?
<arnducky> !spanish
<ubotu> it has been said that spanish is Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda
<bolrod> /join #2,000,spanish-ubuntu
<_jason> rebort, lol that's strange, I don't know too much about this but what keyboard do you have?
<bolrod> :x
<rebort> jeremywhiting: can you help me solve it?
<hoguejs> I have troubles exporting variables... I do 'export CVSROOT=/cvs' then I close terminal, open it again and when I do 'echo $CVSROOT', there's nothing. What's wrong?
<kouwe> aptitude was running arnducky
<arnducky> aptitude ?!?
<rebort> _jason: Microsoft Natural, the ergonomic one split in the middle
<arnducky> Whyever did you start it?
<Dr_Willis> hoguejs,  thats how it works.
<kouwe> openssh already isntalled ;)
<Dr_Willis> hoguejs,  it exports it to the 'child' shells
<arnducky> I knew it!
<kouwe> :P
<rebort> _jason: xfce and kde set up the keyboard fine
<kouwe> now what....
<hoguejs> oh... is there a way to make it permanent?
* romany just emailed Skype re PPC version, holding his breath now
<Dr_Willis> hoguejs,  set variables in your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<hoguejs> Ah, ok, thank you!
<Dr_Willis> hoguejs,  and a read of a few bash 'beginner' tutorials would come in handy.
<hoguejs> ok, i'll do that!
<Jowi> hoguejs: the export is only valid for the current terminal/tty/session you have open. you can make it permantent by either set it in the way Dr_Willis said or in /etc/environment
<Dr_Willis> hoguejs,  also the 'advance bash scripting guide' is  a MUST read also.
<jeremywhiting> seems like your keyboard is borked
<hoguejs> I'll google that, thanks!
<jeremywhiting> or maybe not in all the way?
<Dr_Willis> dont ya want export CVSROOT="/cvs"    also ?  actually dont ya really mean '/home/username/cvs'
<Milenniumgroup> hoguejs, http://tldp.org/LDP/BashBeginnersGuide/html/index.html. (not sure if that's the one you want) but it's great
<jeremywhiting> or that the keyboard setting is wrong in X and needs to be the pc104 one
<ryanpg> hi all... anyone familiar with the dapper development process around? I read on the dapper-changes ml "Accepted xorg-server 1:0.99.2+cvs.20051025-3 (source)   Daniel Stone" but when looking at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper I see the same version of X that's in breezy, why the descrepancy?
<arnducky> kouwe, I'm almost stumped, but you can try the shotgun approach: $ apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<jeremywhiting> rebort:
<joh> Anyone here got sound in flash?
<Milenniumgroup> is it possible to get DD5.1 in linux at all? just a question
<mazLee> joh:what's up with yourOS?
<arnducky> You're sure you didn't find it in /etc/init.d/?
<rebort> jeremywhiting: the keyboard works fine in everything else
<bolrod> why does irssi use 106 MB!! of virtual memory... ?
<_jason> rebort, you can probably remap them to the appropriate keys, but there is probably just a configuration setting that needs to be changed.  I think remapping is done with "setkeycodes"
<daajeh> Hello all
<kouwe> arnducky, could it be my freenx that aint working well...
<jeremywhiting> rebort, so set it to pc105 in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf if that's the one that works right for you
<arnducky> I dunno whut freenx is even
<jeremywhiting> it was probably detected wrong during install or something
<kouwe> :)
<joh> mazLee: I get no sound in breezy/firefox/flash
<skulrid> is there any key shortcut to desktop??
<jgrieves_away> can i create a .profile to set environment variables?
<kouwe> back 2 other pc :)
<arnducky> kouwe, echo $PATH
<rebort> i'll try both of those ideas
<daajeh> Why it shows when I'm reading a non-text English page in a site a squares in between the fots?
<daajeh> fonts
<mazLee> joh: Do PC sound in other apps?
<rebort> jeremywhiting: doesn't gnome override xorg.conf kbd input settings?
<arnducky>      $ dudo sshd
<arnducky> err sudo too
<joh> mazLee: yes.
<rebort> my xkblayout and xkbvariant are both dvorak, is this right?
<joh> mazLee: Can flash use alsa for sound?
* xota saluda!
<daajeh> Does anyone know?
<jeremywhiting> rebort: and that bit about dvorak not using the right keys is expected, some programs use the keycodes to detect input instead of the X or Gnome keyboard input events
<jgrieves_away> a .profile in my home directory of course, say to set PATH?
<mazLee> joh: of course
<arnducky> kouwe, what does your path variable say?
<jeremywhiting> so they use the normal layout
<jeremywhiting> I don't know actually
<rebort> jeremywhiting: gnome always worked before with dvorak
<|Kouwe|> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<Jowi> joh: see this
<jeremywhiting> but if they match, you shouldn't have a problem
<Jowi> !flash
<ubotu> flash is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mazLee> joh: maybe re install the plugins
<pinkisntwell> how can I edit panels? the taskbar is taken by apps and I can't click on it
<arnducky> grrrr...
<Kouwe_> :$
<joh> mazLee: what's the FIREFOX_DSP (/etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox value for alsa? "alsa"?
<rebort> jeremywhiting: be back in a second...
<jgrieves> a .profile in my home directory of course, say to set PATH?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<joh> mazLee: which plugins?
<Jowi> joh: a fix for your problem is in the link (look for flash and sound fix)
<jeremywhiting> yes, but mutt, or whatever prog you used that didn't understand dvorak was probably not using the gnome keyboard, just keycodes from bios or something
<joh> Jowi: which link?
<Jowi> !flash
<ubotu> well, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Jowi> that one :)
<joh> Jowi: thank you
<arnducky> There is a sudoers argument that allows you to let sudoers set paths, butt he defualt *should* work -- it should default to root environment when sudo is run without a -u argument
<Myk3> hey all
<Kouwe_> ahaa
<Jowi> hy Myk3
<nox-Hand> Is it possible to, in Ubuntu, Kubuntu or whatever, install a package that allows one to read ones Windows partition? Would make it easier to move my docs to my Ubuntu
<Jowi> hy = hi
<byt0r> hey ubuntu people
<arnducky> Kouwe_, WTF kinda krazy Ubuntu system have you got there, anyhow?!  Hahaha!
<Myk3> anyone chating?
<_jason> nox-Hand, you mount ntfs partitions and read them
<Jowi> !tell nox-Hand about windowsdrives
<mazLee> joh: do you install the plugins by yourself or
<mcphail> is anyone using Skype on 64 bit breezy?
<arnducky> mcphail, I hav abuddy running it on an amd64 laptop with breezy
<Xamusk> has anyone here implemented successfully an ltsp environment with ubuntu?
<nox-Hand> I shall have a look
<nox-Hand> be back when tried
<mcphail> arnducky: do you get errors like this "/dev/dsp-1: Device or resource busy
<arnducky> mcphail, he may have had to install it with 'linux32' though
<joh> mazLee: I don't think so...
<arnducky> mcphail, not my laptop -- read what I said
<byt0r> i know nothing much about usplash, so...  if i kill usplash (uninstall) am i going to screw my system at all?  i just want a text based boot, not graphical.  do i need to reconfigure anything after uninstalling usplash?
<mazLee> joh: www.macromedia.com
<mcphail> arnducky: yes - i'm using this already. It happens when i close some skype-out calls and stops me from connecting to anyone else
<arnducky> kouwe, 'ahaa'?!?
<arnducky> skype is buggy
<freemanen> how do see that kernel version you use?
<arnducky> And since they don't probvide source...
<joh> mazLee: well, it's in the archives.
<mcphail> it feels more like and esd problem...
<byt0r> freemanen - uname -a
<arnducky> (don't worry though -- it's even buggier in WinDOH!s)
<Jowi> mcphail: i heard there is a newer version of skype that correct that problem. look in the forums (ubuntu or skype forums)
<heanol> what's the kernel version on 5.10?
<mcphail> Jowi: i just downloaded it today - i assume there's no cvs version???
<Amaranth> 2,6,12
<arnducky> mcphail, have you tried using a sound daemon or SDL mod instead of direct drivers?
<mazLee> joh: do you try to re setup the archive
<arnducky> crimsun is definitely the person to ask, BTW
<rebort> no go on that jeremywhiting
<mcphail> arnducky: how would i go about that?
<Xamusk> in the ltsp boot, everything works fine, except that somehow the xorg.conf file is overwritten, and the settings (specially mouse ones) aren't loaded right
<joh> mahangu: why re-setup the archive?
<arnducky> mcphail, you could try aRTs
<rebort> why does my ketween o and [ start rhythmox laying in gnome
<mcphail> arnducky: cheers. Time to roll up my sleeves and experiment
<Jowi> mcphail: yeah i know. there is something wrong with that .deb. I don't remember where i found it. I think if you search for the current version you have in either skype or ubuntu forums you should be able to find it.
<luis_> twilight, a BIG thank you, Kudos, man
<arnducky> either aRTs for ALSA or aRTs for OSS or esound
<Dr_Willis> rebort,  you mean your "P" key starts rythm box playing?
<rebort> Dr_Willis: yes
<twilight> luis_, ; )
<rebort> no modiers on that
<nox-Hand> How do I get full root access? I need root, not sudo
<rebort> as in not with alt, crtl, win
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  you will now be asked WHY you need it.
<luis_> twilight, jezz man i digged the forums
<jesseman_> nox-Hand: sudo passwd root
<Jowi> !tell nox-Hand about root
<jesseman_> nox-Hand: set the root password, then use su
<jesseman_> nox-Hand: voila, root
<Dr_Willis> and then be told how to do it without etting root password. :P
<mahangu> joh, WHAT?
<nox-Hand> because my Windows partitions are already mounted, but wrongly. And need to be root to unmount them
<freemanen> will it comes any news with dapper this weekend?
<Jowi> nox-Hand: you do not need root for that
<joh> mahangu: hm?
<Jowi> nox-Hand: sudo umount /media/windows (or which path you used)
<Dr_Willis> if they are on the desktop - the user should be able to right click and unmount them also.
<nox-Hand> Jowi: This is what it tells me when I right-click on the drive and select unmount volume: umount: only root can unmount /dev/hda1 from /media/hda1
<vittommy> hi all
<rebort> i havent een ale to use gnome or 3 months ecause o this
<Dr_Willis> be sure all programs/processes accessing the mounted drives are closed out also.
<mahangu> joh, i didnt say anything?
<joh> < mahangu> joh, WHAT?
<Jowi> nox-Hand: yeah, do it from a terminal with the command i just gave you. that will solve it
<mahangu> <joh> mahangu: why re-setup the archive?
<mahangu> wtf?
<nox-Hand> Jowi: I will try
<vittommy> i've an azalya on mobo soundcard that stop my hotplug! i block it from the bios and all work correctly...
<joh> mahangu: oh, sorry, wasn't to you :P
<vittommy> no ideas?
<EvilPaddy> Is there a way I can a deb of the latest PHP 5.1.x - I dont want to compile from source
<fredforfaen> !hardware
<ubotu> well, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nox-Hand> Jowi: Right! They are gone. I shall not try to mount them again with the link 'ubotu' bot gave me
<nickrud> rebort, I'd guess that you've mapped P to rhythmbox in metacity; you can check by starting apps->system->config editor, and going to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings and looking a the run_commands
<Jowi> vittommy: you can try to add pci=noacpi in /boot/grub/menu.list for the kernel you try to boot. that *might* be the cause.
<zcook> Hi all.  I've got a quick sendmail question
<nox-Hand> Jowi: Got these errors:
<cmg_> I'm trying to send mail with mailx and its not working.. what do I need to be running?  sendmail?
<rebort> nickrud: no, i didnt :) i checked that long ago when the rolem started
<nox-Hand> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_1
<nox-Hand> Ignoring /dev/hda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<rebort> nickrud: that key is seen as XF86AudioPlay
<nox-Hand> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_6
<zcook> I guess it doesn't really have to be sendmail related.  It's just that local apps like to send mail to localhost.  How can I configure sendmail or anything else that gets local e-mail from apps to just send it off to an external server?
<nox-Hand> Ignoring /dev/hdb1 - already in /etc/fstab
<nox-Hand> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<absenth> is anyone able to point me in the direction of a wireless how-to for Breezy?
<zcook> Things like apache and php all have to send mail to a static IP.  So I'd like something else which can just forward mail to a domain to intercept that mail, and send it along.
<nox-Hand> Jowi: /ect/fstab?
<nickrud> rebort, I mentioned it because I'd done something similar once :)
<absenth> I'm looking for a soup to nuts (this is how it all works) type site.
<zcook> Anybody have any ideas?
<cmg_> zcook.. do you know what I need to run to get mailx working?  does that use sendmail?
<EvilPaddy> Is there a way I can a deb of the latest PHP 5.1.x - I dont want to compile from source
<Jowi> nox-Hand: etc/fstab contain all drives that are mounted at boot, or at a later time. give me the line with the drive you want to from "sudo fdisk -l"
<zcook> I've got no idea, sorry :(
<rebort> nickrud: thanks r trying
<vincentmx> hi
<vincentmx> how do you remove usplash?
<cmg_> zcook.. what do i need to run to be able to send mail?
<nox-Hand> Jowi: sudo fdisk -l? I am using some script found on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<nickrud> rebort, you could always blow away .gconf & .gconfd, and start over :0
<nox-Hand> Jowi: The drives I wish to mount are called hda1 & hdb1 right now
<zcook> apt-get install sendmail
<Jowi> nox-Hand: we'll try to solve it manually. "sudo fdisk -l" and give me the info of the two drives
<rebort> nickrud: i could... i think i will
* xester good morning
<nickrud> rebort, assuming it's truly a gnome problem, of course
<nox-Hand> /dev/hdb1               1        3602    28933033+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<nox-Hand>  *** /dev/hdb2            3603        4865    10145047+   5  Extended
<nox-Hand> /dev/hdb1               1        3602    28933033+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<nox-Hand> /dev/hdb2            3603        4865    10145047+   5  Extended
<nox-Hand> there, those two are the ones
<absenth> does anyone know of a good "wireless on breezy" how-to?
<rebort> nickrud: i elieve it in a gnome oem
<Jowi> nox-Hand: add this to /etc/fstab: /dev/hdb1      /media/windows  ntfs    defaults,user,noauto,umask=000  0       0
<Jowi> nox-Hand: you will not be able to mount hdb2 since it is an extended partition and does not contain a filesystem by itself.
<EvilGuru> i have just looked at system monitor
<EvilGuru> and I seem to have 10 copies of apache 2 running
<rob_p> zcook:  Postfix should do what you want.
<EvilGuru> each taking up 20 odd mb
<zcook> postfix?
<EvilPaddy> Is there a way I can a deb of the latest PHP 5.1.x - I dont want to compile from source
<EvilGuru> i compiled it
<EvilGuru> not all that hard
<zcook> I don't really want to run an e-mail server on this machine.  I just want a global 'forward all e-mail to this domain'
<stratovarius> how to format a decive in fat32?
<nox-Hand> Jowi: That is okay, I will just go into Windows and move all relevant files to correct drive.. Should I not delete this line from /etc/fstab: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0?
<stratovarius> *device
<zcook> Would that be a pretty quick setup with postfix?
<cristian23__> Hello, I need to get my pc in "soft off"  mode instead of poweroff, so I can use wake on lan. /sys/power/state only supports standby, disk and mem, (S1, S3 and S4) but not S5 (soft off). Any ideas?
<Jowi> nox-Hand: need to leave in about 10 minutes. yeah, you can replace that line with the one i gave you or remove it totally if you wish
<rebort> no luck with that...
<Kouwe_> arnducky: sorry i had to go. but thnx man for helping me!
<rob_p> zcook:  I wonder if procmail could do that for you.  I know Postfix is capable and fairly easy to setup to do that.
<byt0r> is there an easy way to rename mounted usb drives?  mine apparently don't have volume labels so they show up on my desktop as "37.3 GB Volume" , etc.
<doublea> How can I change the default character-set I'm using.
<nox-Hand> Jowi: Right, shall I just save and then?
<Kouwe_> but now, how do i use apt-get for installing -> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<zcook> rob_p, can you give a bit of instruction?  A quick how-to?
<nox-Hand> Jowi: Will this make me able to write on the drive also?
<firecracker2k3> Hi guys, I have got everything I need working now, but i cant get 3d acceleration working, I have installed the drivers but does not work, any ideas?
<cmg_> does anyone know how to send email from the command line?  On solaris I use mailx, but its not working on my Ubuntu box
<Jowi> nox-Hand: I don't actually know, since i have never used a ntfs drive before. "sudo mount -a" will make it up to date.
<rob_p> zcook:  I've got  15 minutes so, yeah.
<Kouwe_> someone plz, how do i use apt-get for installing -> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<firecracker2k3> oh the drivers are the xorg fglx ones
<sladen> vincentmx: remove 'splash' from the boot parameters
<zcook> Awesome, thank you rob_p
<nox-Hand> Jowi: I get this error when attempting to open HDD:You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hdb1".
<ktogias> I apt-get installed glabels, it freezes when I try to insert an image into a project... Has anyone face such a bug in glabels package? (breezy)
<cmg_> does anyone know how to send email from the command line?  im trying mailx, but the mail doesn't get sent
<BockBilbo> cmg_, telnet localhost 25
<BockBilbo> ?
<nox-Hand> Jowi: Whoops, that was the old drive. Forget about that--
<rob_p> zcook:  When you install Postfix, I think it gives you a "mail" command which is handy for sending mail from the command line too!
<Jowi> nox-Hand: did you add the "umask=000" to the fstab then?
<skulrid> I need help instaling programs...
<cmg_> BockBilbo, what would that do?
<firecracker2k3> anyone able to help
<BockBilbo> cmg_, obiously you enter to your postfix instalation smtp server
<skulrid> i just have here quake 2, I read the readme file but I dont have a clue of waht to do. can anyone help me plz
<nox-Hand> Jowi: Yes. The error was for the second HDD, my mistake. But cannot find the one we just tried to mount? Where can I then find the drive?
<EvilPaddy> Is there a way I can a deb of the latest PHP 5.1.x - I dont want to compile from source
<BockBilbo> if you know the basics of the smtp protocol, youll be able to send an email
<yuval> hi! I'm getting a ld: Relocatable linking with relocations from format elf64-x86-64 (/usr/lib/libsicuuc.a(ubidi.ao)) to format elf32-i386 (gdi32.Cy68pa.o) is not supported when trying to build the source deb on ubuntu brezzy amd64, did anyone managed to get passed this  ?
<cmg_> BockBilbo, i removed postfix and installed sendmail to see if that would work.. im totally clueless about MTA's
<BockBilbo> doesnt matter
<cmg_> BockBilbo, all I want to do is to be able to send email from a script.. like with mailx
<BockBilbo> both are smt servers
<Jowi> nox-Hand: sudo fdisk -l will give you all the disks you have :) I need to go now, good luck
<BockBilbo> aha
<nox-Hand> Jowi: Cheers! THanks for all the help!
<nox-Hand> Jowi: :-D
<Jowi> nox-Hand: no probs, c u
<cmg_> BockBilbo, any help on how to do that?
<BockBilbo> well, i havent done such an script
<BockBilbo> i once did a java mail program which managed with the smtp protocol
<cmg_> i just want a command line mail program.. like mailx.. to work
<BockBilbo> cant help you with that
<BockBilbo> i use thunderbird, lol
<cmg_> k thanks
<BockBilbo> and if i ever want to send an email from command line i use telnet
<Oceansblue> What is the best way to convert .wav to .mp3
<BockBilbo> good luck
<BockBilbo> Oceansblue, i use sound converter for that
<opnsrc> If I use SPM and I hit Reload and then I hit mark all upgrades and then I hit apply will it automatically update everything that needs to be updated?
<eruin> does anyone know whether hotplug is no longer needed in kernel 2.6.15?
<Oceansblue> What is the name of the program to install
<opnsrc> Or that has an upgrade?
<BockBilbo> "Sound Converter" i believe
<opnsrc> (or basically a newer version)
<nox-Hand> Hey! Can anybody else help me mount a Windows disk to Ubuntu? With read/write rights
<rob_p> zcook:  Ya there?  I'm assuming you've already installed Postfix by now.
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  is this a ntfs partition?
<cmg_> rob_p,   do you know how to send email from the command line.. my mailx won't send
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Yes
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  you DONT want to mount them Read/Write.
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  unless you want to risk total data loss.
<zcook> Still here.  Getting postfix.
<Oceansblue> I see it
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Okay, how do I mount it readable?
<rob_p> zcook:  If I recall, the default Ubuntu install is configured to listen on local loopback only.  This is what you want unless it will collect mail from other hosts on your LAN.
<zcook> rob_p Nope.  Local only.
<ufk> hiya, how can i do that i'll see all of the output from the init scripts? cause it seems that when my system boots i need to press Return a cupple of times for stuff to keep on running
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: At the moment I can only see the drive but the contents is 'unreadable' according to properties
<rob_p> cmg_:  If you have Postfix, use the, "mail" command.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<cmg_> rob_p, does that work with sendmail as well?
<rob_p> zcook:  Good!  Now, open your main.cf file and add, "relayhost = some.external.mail.server".
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  odds are they auto-mounted with the wrong permissions. You need to unmount them and correct the fstab entry
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  type "!ntfs" and read the bots message
<rob_p> cmg_:  I don't use sendmail but I imagine it would.
<cmg_> rob_p, ok thanks
<nox-Hand> !ntfs
<trappist> same concept with sendmail.  different syntax.
<skulrid> ppl waht can I do to open DEB fileS?
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: I shall try
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Will write back results. Cheers!
<Dr_Willis> "Dont Try, Do" :)
<Alex> nox-Hand:  "Do, or do not. There is no try."
<Dr_Willis> skulrid,  you mean 'open' or install?
<Alex> That's an alias for some strange reason
<skulrid> instal
<jgrieves> Alex you ask the impossible
* jgrieves wakes up
<nox-Hand> Alex: Right.. My bad ;-)
* Dr_Willis often wonders if the Ubuntu install - should pop up a FAQ on the first login that answers 90% of all these FAQ's :P
<skulrid> Dr_Willis u see, i got here some win32 codecs from the ubunt site, but cant open/instal it (.deb)
<Alex> jgrieves: Just get yer frickin' X-Wing out of my swamp!
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Should I then delete the disk entry in /etc/fstab? Before using this script?
<jgrieves> Alex but I wanna go to tache station to pick up some power converters!  It just isn't fair
<rob_p> zcook:  I have to run but the configuration file for Postfix is located in /etc/postfix.  It's main.cf.  There are many how-to's on the 'Net regarding the numerous configurations that can be achieved using Postfix.  Anyway, I think you'll be about there if you open that config file and add the relayhost parameter.  Good luck... I'm off!
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  i say yes.
<zcook> Thank you so much rob_p
<rob_p> zcook:  np :-)
<rob_p> later
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Okay! Will try
<nox-Hand> Alex: Sorry, DO
<Alex> jgrieves: Now be quiet and clean up, I can't reach those shelves, I'm 2ft tall! :p
<cmg_> anyone know what else I need to do to get mail working.. I have postfix installed, but mail i send doesnt go anywhere
<skulrid> Dr_Willis help?
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Got some errors: error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_1
<nox-Hand> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/0 GB Disk (hda1)': File exists
<nox-Hand> Added /dev/hda1 as '/media/0 GB Disk (hda1)'
<nox-Hand> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_6
<nox-Hand> Added /dev/hdb1 as '/media/0 GB Disk (hdb1)'
<nox-Hand> NTFS drives will be mounted read-only!
<nox-Hand> All windows and mac partitions will now be mounted every time you boot
<nox-Hand> You do not need to reboot, the partitions are mounted now too
<Dr_Willis> skulrid,  :) dident bother to check the wiki eh?  ya use 'dpkg -i whatever' to install thiungs
<airox> cmg_: checkout the log files.
<psi> how might i force my external tft monitor to run in 60 Hz, instead of 75 Hz?
<Ng> that winmac fstab script needs to be made a lot less stupid about names ;/
<airox> there should be some information to get the problem into the next level
<Dr_Willis> Ng,  i was thinking that also.
<theD3viL> psi, why do you want that? :|
<cmg_> airox, which log?
<airox> cmg_: mail.* in /var/log/ afaik
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Do not think that matters much. The drive is there. Just gotta delete some double entry's. Got three of the same drive..? ;-)
<skulrid> lol
<Ng> theD3viL: tft monitors don't really have a refresh, so its standard to run them at 60hz
<psi> theD3viL, it produces better display quality
<skulrid> Dr_Willis lol ill try
<pinkisntwell> why is the desktop on ubuntu so big? can i make it smaller? icons and everything?
<Dr_Willis> pinkisntwell,  do you mean to say your desktop "resolution" is low?
<airox> pinkisntwell: change your resolution. it's somewhere in the menu preferences or much alike
<pinkisntwell> i can't, it won't go higher
<Ng> pinkisntwell: you may need to install a graphics card driver - do you know what kind you have?
<psi> oh, and i'm running on an ibook. that's why i said "external".
<Dr_Willis> now is the time the "Fix your X configuration" stream to start up. :P
<deuce`> I'd like to be able to connect to my Ubuntu machine like I can do with Remote Desktop on Windows XP.  Is VNC what I need to try to set up?
<pinkisntwell> i do have a driver working and configured
<gimmulf> Is there anything to think of before i install Ubuntu Breezy 32bit on amd64 machine?
<pinkisntwell> i can't go over 1024x768 in ubuntu, though i can in windows
<Dr_Willis> deuce`,  i find 'tightvnc' works very well.
<Ng> deuce`: System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: OH SWEET! The script even added my extended partition. Better than I could hope for! :-DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Ng> deuce`: that will let you configure the built-in vnc server
<Dr_Willis> gimmulf,  i use 32bit on all my amd64 machines.
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: THANKS A LOT :-)
<neighborlee> pinkisntwell,you sure you have your 3d driver installed ?
<gimmulf> Dr_Willis:  no problems?
<Ng> pinkisntwell: in that case you probably need to tell X about your monitor's refresh rates, it may be defaultiing to low, safe values and therefore denying the higher modes
<pinkisntwell> yes
<Dr_Willis> gimmulf,  Nope.
<nox-Hand> Right, I shall now go away BYEEE!
<gimmulf> Dr_Willis:  ok thanks
<pinkisntwell> Ng: refresh has nothing to do with size
<neighborlee> pinkisntwell, then you prob. need to edit xorg.conf to add in higher resolutins
<Ng> pinkisntwell: you might think that :)
<Ng> pinkisntwell: I know better :)
<Ng> X will test all the possible modes it thinks it can use and reject those that don't fit into what it thinks your hardware is capable of, which includes monitor refresh rates
<pinkisntwell> Ng: ok, so how do I do that?
<Ng> look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see the modes it tried and why it rejected them
<skulrid> Dr_Willis i think it instaled, but the mp3 wont play _
<pulver> hey is there an easy way to configure firewall in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> skulrid,  type !mp3 and see aht the bot says
<skulrid> yah I know non free stuf
<Dr_Willis> pulver,  "Firestarter" is a neat tool.. proberly a dozen others.
<linucero> hola
<pulver> Dr_Willis: k thanks
<johnny> dose any one know how to start up firestarter on startup?
<linucero> please i need help
<skulrid> in fact i meant "mpg" files, but anyway the site says: The Codecs" support playing MPEG-1, -2 & -4, DivX, Quicktime, Real Media 8 & 9, Windows Media Video 9 and many other formats.,
<linucero> how create direct acess to trash???
<skulrid> but my videos wont play
<snorks> Why the !#% won't firefox show some pages, but just closes down?
<johnny> whats a good firewall that is fairly simply to use
<linucero> in what directory is the trash? bin home?
<neighborlee> pinkisntwell, cif your monitor can handle higher than 1024 and its showing as a higher than that resolution IN xorg.conf,, then you will be able to switch TO it
<_jason> johnny, firestarter
<johnny> i downloaded firestarter but its all wierd on my box i installed it twice and it dont work well the konsole dose but the gui verstion cant be found
<deuce`> Ng: For the VNC server, what port does it listen on?  I need to configure my router to let connections through to that port.
<pinkisntwell> xorg.conf has higher resolutions but "screen resolution" proggie won't let me use them
<Ng> deuce`: 5900 I believe
<neighborlee> johnny, it prob. just hASn't updated itself yet in the  menus..run from console for now or logout/in to see it in the menus...;-)
<neighborlee> pinkisntwell, what card is this
<pinkisntwell> it's been like this since i installed ubuntu
<pinkisntwell> geforce fx 5200
<pinkisntwell> i know that higher ressolutions work in windows
<Ng> pinkisntwell: did the x log show anything useful?
<johnny> but i cant see it atall in system tools
<neighborlee> pinkisntwell, ok  well then if all is fine there..then make double sure your refresh rates are ok for your monitor
<RustyJames> is there a Program in ubuntu that configures the things in the xorg.conf? like SaX in SuSE?
<pinkisntwell> (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
<Ng> see
<Ng> I told you it would be monitor refresh rates :)
<snorks>  op
<snorks> ] \
<snorks> FDSFSSF
<Ng> you need to put a couple of lines in the Monitor section of the xorg.conf that list the vertical and horizontal refresh ranges of your monitor
<johnny> any idear on how to get it working?
<opnsrc> Wow, Abiword is very nice on Ubuntu
<opnsrc> Well in general
<snorks> Does anyone else have the problem with Firefox killing itself?
<opnsrc> It's nice
<neighborlee> Ng, im sure its alread there..they are just out of range is all
<Ng> neighborlee: possibly, in which case he needs to put the correct values in
<neighborlee> exacctly what I told him ;-)
<Ng> X tends to default to quite conservative values for such things
<Ng> neighborlee: I too also suggested this some time earlier
<neighborlee> pinkisntwell, do you know how to go about doing that   ?
<neighborlee> Ng, ah ic
<pinkisntwell> no
<snorks> Does anyone else have the problem with Firefox killing itself? Please go to tv2.no and click the red button in the top somewhere called "Program". If your Firefox doesn't kill itself, please tell me which version you use.
<trappist> pinkisntwell: he's still back at the hotel
<pinkisntwell> and he sent us along as a surrogate band
<joh> Goddamn, I've tried everything and cannot get the sound in flash to work :(
<Drgb> hi everyone
<johnny> mt firestarter comes up with this error when i try to start it"Error spawning shell process: Failed to execute child process "firestarter.sh" (No such file or directory)
<afabian> snorks, it's crashing.  I have core files to prove it.
<johnny> Failed to start the firewall
<Drgb> i need to run m4a files on my ubuntu os
<Drgb> can you help me?
<afabian> 64 megabyte core files, even.
<johnny> any idears on how to fix this
<snorks> afabian: You can't show that page either?
<Ng> snorks: seems to work on in 1.5
<eternalist> Drgb, what's an m4a file?
<pussfeller> its apples thing
<afabian> snorks, I didn't look.  I know Firefox 1.07 has a crashing problem on Breezy.  It happens to me at least once a day, and others mention it.
<Ng> s/on/ok/
<Drgb> eternalist, it's an audio format created by apple
<pussfeller> Drgb: you need to read restricted formats on the wiki
<snorks> Ok
<snorks> afabian: Thanks for sharing
<Ng> Drgb: chances are mplayer will play it if you can't make anything else do it
<eternalist> !tell eternalist about restricted formats
<Drgb> Ng, are you sure mplayer does?
<alex1> hello, can someone give me a good package link for updates ?
<snorks> afabian: I get all mad and want to cuss in a channel that doesn't approve it and life's just hard
<lsuactiafner> is there a reliable way to write to windows xp or to move data from ext3 to ntfs?
<Dr_Willis> alex1,  care to rephrase that.
<pussfeller> amarok plays em if you have gstreamer faac or whatever its called
<_jason> snorks, afabian: yeah ff1.07 likes to segfault a lot (it was usually plugin related for me).  If you don't like the other browsers like epiphany or galeon then you could try firefox1.5.  It hasn't crashed once on me.  Unfortunately it's not packaged and not officially supported yet.
<johnny> dose anyone here  no how i can fix my firestarter?
<skulrid> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> lsuactiafner,  there i the IFS thing for XP that lets it read/write to Ext2/3 partitions.
<Ng> Drgb: if it has faad support, yes
<skulrid> !su
<ubotu> skulrid: I don't know, could you explain it?
<pinkisntwell> can't I just make gnome draw everything smaller?
<Ng> Drgb: mplayer -ac help | grep faa
<rraajj> snorks: The TV guide page? It seems to load fine for me.
<alex1> i mean to add it in the repository
<pussfeller> lsuactiafner: or try e2fs explorer
<_jason> johnm, does running "firestarter" in a terminal do anything?
<pussfeller> or what ever its called
<rraajj> snorks: I'm using 1.0.7 from mozilla.org.
<skulrid> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<lsuactiafner> and how do i write to ntfs?
<lsuactiafner> from linux?
<Dr_Willis> snorks,   tv2.no pogram button crashes my firefox even. version 1.5 under windows XP.
<Dr_Willis> lsuactiafner,  you do NOT want to write to a ntfs from within Linux.
<pussfeller> that is not working yet, except experimenatlly and i guess not consistently
<lsuactiafner> what version of windows runs on fat32 then?
<pussfeller> win2k will
<lsuactiafner> win2k it is
<pussfeller> and 98/me
<alex1> can someone give me plz a good package source (for repository) ?
<snorks> Dr_Willis: Beats me. It's not supposed to be like that, since that page gets alot of hits, they'd fix it in a jiffy.
<pussfeller> wont xp run on fat?
* lsuactiafner proceeds ro burn copies for friends also.
<snorks> Dr_Willis: So it's firefox
<misfit_toy> pusling, yes xp will run on fat
<Dr_Willis> lsuactiafner,   or use http://www.fs-driver.org/   to let xp read/write   ext2/3 partitions
<pussfeller> i have heard alot of issues with the new firefox
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<Dr_Willis> snorks,  possibially :P
<afabian> lsuactiafner, I believe they all will.  It takes some convincing to get Windows XP to do it; the installer doesn't offer to do it, but it will install on FAT32 and run flawlessly.  WinXP artificially limits the partitions to 32 GB, but will use them up to any legal size.  (I believe FAT32 can technically do 128 GB.)
<Kouwe_> how do i use apt-get for installing -> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<neighborlee> pinkisntwell, GOTO: 'run as different user' and type in 'gedit' with root password and find the lines that show the horizontal and vertgical sync range and make sure they match those specs for your monitor...
<ufk> ok i have a hugh problem in my ubuntu system, when i start X even if i just start gdm and don't even put the username and password, after 10 to 15 seconds my system just freeze and i have to reboot the computer. any ideas?!
<rraajj> snorks: Is it supposed to show me a TV guide?
<Dr_Willis> ufk,  what is your videocard/cpu?
<pinkisntwell> in in xorg.conf
<pinkisntwell> ?
<ufk> AMD moblue sempron, and sec the computer is rebooting i don't remember the gfx card
<pussfeller> i have my 250 gig hg formatted with fat and its all one partition
<afabian> I run Windows XP on FAT32 since Linux is my primary platform.  Full, worry-free RW on my Windows partition far outweighs the advantages of NTFS.
<neighborlee> pinkisntwell, yes
<ufk> AMD Mobile sempron
<pinkisntwell> it doesnt have any refresh rates
<alex1> can someone give me plz a good link to add it in the repository (i mean packages)
<Dr_Willis> ufk,  let me guess ati mobiltiey x200 or similer. :P
<hoguejs> I want to restart my inetd service but there's no 'inetd' file in /etc/inet.d/. Is there anything I must install first?
<_jason> ubotu, tell alex1 about easysource
<lsuactiafner> afabian : is it stable?
<xored> how to open chm files ?
<alex1> 10x
<Kouwe_> how do i use apt-get for installing -> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 - someone?
<neighborlee> pinkisntwell, they should be there somewhere ...i've never heard of a install without them ;(
<ufk> HP Pavilion, yeah and it's some kind of an ati radeon card.
<pussfeller> chm files are windows help files :)
<pinkisntwell> nope, can't see them
<pinkisntwell> what should i look for?
<Dr_Willis> ufk,  theres a thread about them in the forums. Theres a few 'issues', for a start. check the x config, and either use the 'no hwacell' option , or set the 'radeon' driver to be 'vesa' (i think)
<afabian> lsuactiafner, yeah; it's "supported" even, since Windows XP offers to upgrade over Win2k without converting.  You haven't done something "totally bizarre" in some ways if you have to hit MSFT support.
<Dr_Willis> ufk,  i got a COmpaq V2311 and had to do some tweaking..
<Ng> neighborlee: most default installs don't have them
<ufk> k thanks i'll try that
<Dr_Willis> ufk,  the actual ati drivers Did work however.. with 3d support.
<neighborlee> pinkisntwell, you'd see a couple lines..one hori. and another  vert. with numbers like: 31-107 as such
<neighborlee> Ng, beyond weird..mine always have
<snorks> rraajj: yes
<Dr_Willis> ufk,  also check your clock.. if its running at x2 normal speed theres a grub/boot option needed to fix that.
<Ng> neighborlee: well, they don't have to, indeed it's better if you don't and it can use EDID or DDC to read them
<rraajj> snorks: Well, it displays fine. Firefox didn't crash.
<pinkisntwell> no such lines in my xorg.conf
<pussfeller> afiak the only thing ntfs adds is extending permissions on your files
<ufk> Dr_Willis: aahm.. how do i check that?
<snorks> rraajj: some have the problem, some not. opening it in a new window worked for me
<neighborlee> Ng, is this something new ?
<Dr_Willis> ufk,  its like 'nolsapci' or somthing similer. for the clock issue, or somthing.
<snorks> rraajj: as in rightclick and open in new window
<afabian> lsuactiafner, you just lose every advantage of NTFS.  They're significant.  Speed, security, better fault-tolerance... so, it works as well as any FAT32 system ever did. ;)
<Dr_Willis> ufk,  get X working first. :P the see if the clock flys by.
<rraajj> snorks: Oh, I see. Well, I clicked it directly, and it loaded fine.
<Ng> pinkisntwell: find the Monitor section of your xorg.conf and add a line in with: HorizSync X-Y     and another with: VertRefresh X-Y    (where X and Y are the appropriate values in each case)
<Ng> neighborlee: nope
<oblib> Any MythTV users with Breezy here?
<pinkisntwell> oh well
<neighborlee> Ng, odd i've never heard anything about such a thing ;-)
<pinkisntwell> nevermind
<rraajj> snorks: I guess you should try out the 1.0.7 direct from Mozilla.
<deuce`> Ng: So far so good with VNC.  Now, is this connection encrypted at all, or do I need to run it through some sort of tunnel to do that?
<Ng> deuce`: it is not encrypted. If you want it to be you could not forward port 5900 and instead use an ssh tunnel to access it
<pinkisntwell> can you help me with sound instead? sound doesn't work with quake3 xmame or zsnes, thought it works with media players
<afabian> deuce`, VNC encrypts only the password.  The rest is unencrypted.  SSH tunneling is a good idea.
<alex1> help me plz, i wrote apt-get update and then it wrote:
<alex1> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<alex1> oops
<oppi> hi
<alex1> Reading package lists... Done
<alex1> W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<alex1> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ufk> err.. before the X problem, my system usually doesn't boot! it get stuch on starting hotplug subsystem
<oppi> hlskj
<oppi> sjopjks
<oppi> jsops
<ufk> stuch=stuck
<neighborlee> pinkisntwell, http://www.arl.wustl.edu/~mgeorg/linuxOnLaptop/xorg.conf.html < like there
<Howie> Question: Could someone please help with getting streaming audio on the net to work in the browser??
<afabian> ufk, some systems don't like hotplug.  you can disable it by sending some parameter or another to the kernel.
<_jason> Howie, have you tried using the mplayer plugin?
<Howie> _jason, no i have not....where can it be found....it seems that a plugin is missing.
<ufk> can i remove lvm?
<Kouwe_> can anyone please help me install these libs with apt-get "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"
<Dr_Willis> ufk,  the 'noapic, noapci, nolapic, (or was it nolapci?) options may help there as well.
<Dr_Willis> well i gota run bbl
<pinkisntwell> ok, any help with the sound?
<ufk> ohhh.. acpi=off, yeah i'll try that
<Howie> _jason.....will the Plugger plugin work??
<_jason> Howie, I don't know what the Plugger is
<ufk> acpi=off is working! i can boot my system!
<oblib> Any MythTV users with Breezy here?
<mcphail> Is it possible to detach a process from /dev/dsp without killing that process?
<Howie> _jason....i`ll try and find the one you suggested....thanks.
<_jason> ubotu, tell Howie about mplayer
<neighborlee> kouwe, http://www.arl.wustl.edu/~mgeorg/linuxOnLaptop/xorg.conf.html < and 'search' under contents of packages and it willl tell you what to apt-get install ( or synaptic)
<Kouwe_> ok :) thnx neighborlee
<neighborlee> gawd
<neighborlee> kouwe, darn history LOL
<neighborlee> wait
<neighborlee> kouwe, wait
<Kouwe_> ok ok ;)
<neighborlee> kouwe, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Howie> _jason....thanks a lot....U must have access to a genit....many thanks.\
<Kouwe_> ok im there
<neighborlee> ;-)
<neighborlee> kouwe, sorry bout that ..;00
<Kouwe_> kubuntu 5.1, breezy right?
<Kouwe_> np!
<_jason> Howie, you need to install mplayer, and then install the plugin.  The package name for the plugin is  mplayerplug-in
<neighborlee> kouwe, yup
<neighborlee> kouwe, I could have just told you what package it wants but this will help you in the future
<Kouwe_> yes ok
<Kouwe_> but now i have this website, on wich 'name' should i search/install with apt-get (sorry never worked wit a deb based thing before)
<neighborlee> kouwe, there is a new app that allows you to search from console but atm I dont recall what it is...
<ufk> ok the gfx card is a radeon Xpress
<ufk> in which section do i add the HwAccel option?
<Kouwe_> hmmm ok
<ufk> in the xorg.conf
<MFen> is it possible to install permanently from the livecd or is that a misnomer?
<Kouwe_> now i have this file, how can i install it?
<Kouwe_> libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2_2.95.4-22_i386.deb
<neighborlee> ufk, I think its under szame section as your video driver is ...atm I cant look
<neighborlee> MFen, fAik its not possible atm
<neighborlee> MFen, work in progress I think..;-)
<Millenniumgroup> dpkg --libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2_2.95.4-22_i386.deb
<MFen> neighborlee: but the dvd is a combo thing, right?
<Kouwe_> ok
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> deb is probably To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<neighborlee> kouwe, either from  console or with snaptic by searching for 'libstdc++'
<neighborlee> MFen, yes
<rossclarkartist>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Millenniumgroup> or add -i
<_jason> kouwe, is that package not in the repos?
<neighborlee> MFen, wait I think its already here..pretty sure thre is a dvd-installer thats also a liveDVD
<Millenniumgroup> wtf...can anyone see my text?
<_jason> Millenniumgroup, yes...
<Millenniumgroup> ah lol :D
<neighborlee> MFen, I think..I only just got a dvd burner so thats from memory ;-0000
<neighborlee> Millenniumgroup, yes I see you
<neighborlee> lol
<Millenniumgroup> cool :)
<neighborlee> on sorry I see jason replied..;-)
<MFen> neighborlee: alas, i only have the live cd, not the dvd
<neighborlee> MFen, then yeah yu must wait for the liveCd/installer unlesss you go with the liveDVD(installer ?)
<rambo3> Ati doesn't care about linux people.
<MFen> rambo3: ok konye
<neighborlee> rambo3, I thought they just made a nifty new installer
<neighborlee> gotta run..cu l8r all
<Hoxzer_> how do I restart X with the command?
<Hoxzer_> how do I restart X?
<ufk> do i need to do Option "HWAccel" "off" or .. "0"? both doesn't start x.
<rambo3> there are many ways ro testart x
<Hoxzer_> :D teststart sounds funny but tell me
<rambo3> i have freezing problem with ati drivers , every 10 seconds it freezes for about 0.2 seconds. I installed ati drivers no mesa in fglrxinfo . ubuntu : 2.6.12-9-386 ,and hyperthreading is disabled
<Kouwe_> thnx al neighborlee _jason Millenniumgroup , its working :)
<_jason> Hoxzer_, ctrl + alt + backspace
<_jason> kouwe, yw
<Hoxzer_> _jason: command...
<Hoxzer_> I can't use ctrl+alt+backspace vai shell
<_jason> Hoxzer_, oh must have missed that in your repetition...
<rambo3>  i think it was  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<marco__> hola a todos
<Hoxzer_> Jason: worked
<rambo3> my bad i had 3ddesktop running in the background and it mad it freeze :) stupid
<ufk> how can i stop ubuntu from trying to get the time from an ntp server at boot time?
<pussfeller> anyone using xine? does it play mp3 with libmad installed? mine doesnt
<raghu> ufk: edit /etc/ntpd.conf or something similar
<svk_frank> ufk: edit the /etc/rc.d structures
<gimmulf> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<pussfeller> xine plays all my movies fine, but not mp3s, which is odd, since avis use mp3 as a backend frequently
<trappist> ufk: sudo update-rc.d ntp remove
<pussfeller> its a conundrum
<MFen> heh. anyone know how to determine what eisa/isa devices are plugged into the system?
<Polibio> hello
<MFen> i've got kind of an old computer here and ubuntu doesn't have a driver for the network card, which is 3com
<ufk> thanks alot, didn't ubuntu had update-rc.d. nice
<ufk> didn't know...
<MFen> i figure i can install the driver myself, but it'll be easier if i can figure out what the chipset it
<MFen> is
<svk_frank> ufk: up use that update-rc.d
<Polibio> when I press the Help icon above, it doesn't work, what can I do?
<raghu> trappist: he wants to disable not to remove
<pussfeller> MFen: you can poke around  in /proc
<trappist> raghu: all that does is take it out of the boot scripts.  it doesn't uninstall anything.
<Polibio> I have just installed Ubuntu, but the Help icon doesn't work, what may happen?
<mdke> does anyone know a battery maintenance program for laptops?
<MFen> pussfeller: it's been a while since i had to look for isa devices. where in proc would they be?
<raghu> trappist: ok cool...:)
<trappist> MFen: check out isapnptools
<MFen> trappist: hmm. i guess i'll have to fully install the system for that
<MFen> (i was trying to do this during the install, but oh well)
<trappist> ah
<trappist> MFen: you're sure the driver isn't there?
<MFen> trappist: no way to know until i know what the chipset is :)
<johnny> anyone know of a good firewall paart from firestaqrted
<trappist> hah.
<johnny> firestarter
<trappist> johnny: ipkungfu
<QRZ> johnny:  Ubuntu-firewall is nice... although it's command line only.
<johnny> dose ubuntu havea built in one??
<_jason> johnny, someone mentioned shorewall before but I've never used it
<trappist> MFen: try 3c515
<QRZ> johnny:  It has the capability built-in however, it usually requires an app to configure it for you (such as firestarter) unless you want to learn iptables syntax.
<MFen> trappist: no go. 3c59x installed though.
<johnny> lol would ipkungfu work then instead?
<MFen> i don't know if that means anything.. a lot of drivers don't check that hard to see if the hardware is present
<QRZ> johnny:  It should but I've never used ipkungfu so I can't comment on it.
<trappist> MFen: I've never heard of an unsupported 3com card in linux, so I've got $5 that says the driver's there.  I just checked and ubuntu builds all 3com drivers as modules.
<svk_frank> can I use deb packages from the sid of debian in ubuntu (breezy)?
<johnny> ok good i did download firestarter but it didnt work
<trappist> johnny: ipkungfu works pretty nicely
<ufk> i read the ati wiki from ubuntu, i apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, it doesn't install the module fglrx, only the xorg driver, any ideas?
<QRZ> johnny:  What didn't work about it?
<Polibio> how can I reinstall *Help* in Ubuntu?
<johnny> it comes up with this Error spawning shell process: Failed to execute child process "firestarter.sh" (No such file or directory)
<johnny> Failed to start the firewall
<svk_frank> jonny: check out firewall builder it is really nice
<arneolav> can anyone tell me what package to install if i want to install kubuntu
<QRZ> johnny:  Did you configure it properly?  I think it's all gui-based so configuration should be fairly straight-forward.
<johnny> yeh but for some reason the gui app didnt install so i can only use it command base
<johnny> and when i go to start it that eoor comes up
<dude> how do i install restricted formats ?
<johnny> error
<_jason> ubotu, tell dude about restricted
<QRZ> johnny:  I see.  Wierd... well, if you aren't afraid of the command line, there's Ubuntu-firewall.  It provides a nice firewall and has features such as NAT routing and port forwarding if you need.
<_jason> Polibio, did it get uninstalled?
<johnny> lol i love the command line my best linux feture :)
<QRZ> johnny:  Then try it out  --> http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/14/29/
<johnny> :) thx QRZ
<Polibio> _jason, I don't know, it tries to open the help window but it can't.
<QRZ> johnny:  Just make sure you completely remove firestarter.
<gimmulf> Hi, what Ati drivers should i get for my Ubuntu 5.10 breezy (im going to run big screen) having an X800Pro card
<_jason> Polibio, do you have the package "yelp" installed?
<QRZ> johnny:  Having more than one active firewall configurator causes problems!
<_jason> Polibio, you can try reinstalling yelp, it's the help viewer I believe
<johnny> ok i see
<Polibio> _jason, when I write "yelp" in the console I guet the following:
<Polibio> yelp: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkembedmoz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Polibio> how can I reinstall yelp?
<XiCillin> what is the windows key called in ubuntu?
<XiCillin> im trying to make it a shortcut to the mneu
<_jason> search for it in synaptic, right click -> reinstall -> apply
<Polibio> ok, I'll try, thanks
<trappist> johnny: all the cool guys use ipkungfu.  I say that mostly because I wrote it, but it's true anyway.
<trappist> !tell johnny about ipkungfu
<rebort> can anyone hel me with http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479
<Alex_BO2> well...i know that it isn't the right channel...but i have not found a right one... i have a question about paypal.well, if there is anyone who can help me, i will be grateful.
<QRZ> trappist:  I'll have to check out ipkungfu then!  I've heard about it but haven't looked at it yet.
<trappist> QRZ: big new release coming soon :)
<johnny> lol sikk you wrote it
<QRZ> trappist:  Nice!
<johnny> well i think i use ipkungfu then
<trappist> johnny: /join #ipkungfu for all the support you can eat
<QRZ> trappist:  Does it support port forwarding to multiple hosts?
<johnny> :) nice one dude!!
<trappist> QRZ: not the same port to multiple hosts of course, but yes
<QRZ> trappist:  Actually, I've just joined #ipkungfu... will hang out in there for a while :-)
<[wb] NoliteLinux> hi all
<[wb] NoliteLinux> I've just installed Ubuntu after some 10 years of Windows usage...
<tanek> grats
<johnny> trappist: i will defenatly check out your chat tonight since ive only been using linux for 2 days now and i really need to secure my box
<[wb] NoliteLinux> can anyone tell me where to find information on how to get better screen refresh rates? Mine is locked at 60Hz for some reason (was using 85 under windows) and now the screen is kinda flimsy
<johnny> im off now people
<[wb] NoliteLinux> appreciate any help
<trappist> [wb] NoliteLinux: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tanek> yah
<johnny> bye bye
<hoguejs> is it possible that there isn't a inetd daemon on ubuntu?
<tanek> [wb] NoliteLinux:  or just check out system->prefrences->screen resolution
<Stormx2> I need to reset my printer driver to its default settings, how would I go about this?
<Ng> hoguejs: no
<[wb] NoliteLinux> tanek,  it's locked there
<Ng> hoguejs: inetd and xinetd are available
<[wb] NoliteLinux> can only choose 60hz @ 1024x768
<hoguejs> Ng: do I need to install/setup something?
<Ng> hoguejs: install inetutils-inetd
<[wb] NoliteLinux> Im trying trappist 's advice
<hoguejs> Ng: ok, i'll try that, thanks!
<xkahn> Hmm...  I have a printer connected to my ubuntu box.
<xkahn> I'd like to share it with other linux hosts on my network.
<xkahn> How do I do that?
<Ng> hoguejs: I installed it earlier as it goes and I noticed that it didn't include an inetd.conf, but they're fairly easy to construct and you generally don't want anything that's in the default one
<_tux> i did chmod -R 600 <myhomefolder> and now i cant log in! plz help!
<[wb] NoliteLinux> Hm... I can't alter any of the text in that document trappist
<trappist> _tux: that was a bad, bad idea
<trappist> [wb] NoliteLinux: you have to do it as root: sudo <editor> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Polibio> I have reinstalled yelp, but it still not work
<Polibio> any help?
<trappist> _tux: you're probably going to have to boot into single user mode to fix it
<[wb] NoliteLinux> huh... how do I do it as root, thought I "was" root when I logged in? o.O
<trappist> [wb] NoliteLinux: you access the root account via sudo.  sudo lets you run individual commands as root.
<[wb] NoliteLinux> looking
<_jason> Polibio, does yelp now run at least?
<trappist> [wb] NoliteLinux: linux security would suck if you did everything as root.
<Stormx2> I need to reset my printer driver to its default settings, how would I go about this?
<Polibio> _jason, it is the same error than before: yelp: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkembedmoz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_jason> Polibio, let em find out what package owns that, one sec
<[wb] NoliteLinux> trappist, hm... ok... thanks... really is some stuff for me to learn here I suppose
<trappist> ah an error message!
<hoguejs> Ng: yes... I made the .conf earlier. I was just wondering why there wasn't any daemon to restart :)
<trappist> Polibio: do you have firefox installed?
<[wb] NoliteLinux> err... I recon sudo is a program of some kind, I'm running Ubuntu... how could I find that program/run it?
<Polibio> trappist, yes
* _jason taps backspace several times :D
<trappist> _jason: apt-file search libgtkembedmoz.so
<Polibio> version 1.5
<eternalist> Is steam working for anyone else by any chance?
<eternalist> its not connecting for me
<trappist> Polibio: that could be your problem.
<[wb] NoliteLinux> d'oh... You know I'm running Ubuntu since this is THE ubuntu channel... lol
<_jason> Polibio, did you leave firefox 1.07 installed?
<Stormx2> Please...
<Polibio> _jason, not sure, let me check
<trappist> [wb] NoliteLinux: in the console
<gimmulf> Could someone send me the Ati driver installer? i cant get into X and the driver is on a ssl site which links wont support
<_jason> trappist, thanks, didn't know that... was doing which and then dpkg
<_tux> trappist: single user mode? plz explain......
<[wb] NoliteLinux> is there any webpage explaining how to use the console as sudo?
<ufk> ok.. acpi=off boots my system just fine. the problem is that i can't load X! if i use ati driver, linux stuck even before i can write the user and password in gdm, if i use the vesa driver, the computer freeze after it finished loading the gnome-panel, any ideas?
<trappist> _tux: at your grub prompt press 'e' then type 'init=/bin/bash' and hit enter.  that should get you to a root prompt.
<trappist> !tell [wb] NoliteLinux about sudo
<[wb] NoliteLinux> maybe I should upgrade my graphics drivers for Linux.. hm..
<Polibio> _jason, I deleted Firefox 1.07
<trappist> [wb] NoliteLinux: what video card
<ufk> someone told me i can add something to the grub boot menu that may fix it, but i can't scroll back and see what it is, any ideas?
<trappist> Polibio: firefox 1.07 provides the file that's missing
<_jason> Polibio, when you installed firefox1.5, did you use the wiki guide?
<Polibio> _jason, I tried to use a guide, but 1.07 was always back at the end, so, I overwrite it
<PokerFacePenguin> ufk, what card u got?
<_jason> Polibio, I'd recommend you remove your current install, reinstall 1.07 and then follow the wiki guide if you really want firefox1.5
<ufk> ati radeon Xpress on an amd Mobile Sempron HP Pavilion
<Polibio> ok _jason thanks
<_jason> Polibio, the guide has worked fine for many people, try it one more time and take it a little slower
<_jason> Polibio, np
<PokerFacePenguin> ufk, its in the cheatcodes on a knoppix cd....i usesd to have to do that...something=radeon
<PokerFacePenguin> cant remember exactly
<[wb] NoliteLinux> trappist, thanks for the Wiki
<trappist> np
* [wb] NoliteLinux is going to update the graphics drivers for Linux now
<x_or> Is there a way to install Ubuntu into a currently live linux system?  I remember gentoo could do something like this, you do a change root and then build from within that.  I have an old laptop without a CD ROM that has a really old version of linux on it.
<eternalist> !tell eternalist about radeon
<eternalist> !tell eternalist about ati
<PokerFacePenguin> !radeon
<ubotu> PokerFacePenguin: Wish i knew
<trappist> eternalist: /msg ubotu radeon
<eternalist> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<PokerFacePenguin> lol
<trappist> err ati
<djk_> eternalist: you can use /msg ubotu foo
<eternalist> trappist, i know it told me lol
<trappist> ubotu rocks
<ubotu> trappist: Are you smoking crack?
<_jason> lol
<eternalist> I followed this exact guide
<eternalist> and X hung on a black screen
<[wb] NoliteLinux> how do I run a ".RUN" program?
<trappist> [wb] NoliteLinux: sh filename.run
<[wb] NoliteLinux> yeah
<MFen> trappist: you're probably right that the driver will be available
<PokerFacePenguin> ufk, xmodule=radeon at the boot prompt
<MFen> 3c59x doesn't seem to be working though
<[wb] NoliteLinux> but how do I know where that file is placed through the console? I've put it on the desktop
<trappist> MFen: I doubt it's a 3c59x chip
<Millenniumgroup> quick question: are there online games in the synaptic manager, any examples?
<trappist> [wb] NoliteLinux: you should have a Desktop directory in your homedir
<[wb] NoliteLinux> I do
<MFen> trappist: any idea how i can figure out what it is?
<trappist> [wb] NoliteLinux: should be there
<MFen> i just tried discover --enable-all all , and there's no network card listed
<Stormx2> I need to make my printer work peoples of earth!
<[wb] NoliteLinux> hm..
<trappist> MFen: it's been years since I dealt with isa hardware, and I don't remember much about it :( but I do remember isapnptools coming in handy
<trappist> [wb] NoliteLinux: cd Desktop;ls
<svk_frank> Oh, yea baby isa with (IRQ's and DMA's) there is the fun :)
<MFen> bleh
<Wammy> How is Ubuntu's support for PCI IDE cards?
<MFen> i just tried every single 3c* driver. only 3c509 and 3c59x installed, and neither one gave me an eth0 device
<viller> hi
<trappist> Wammy: your card either is or is not supported.  what card is it?
<Wammy> well im lookin into buying one
<trappist> MFen: did I mention isapnptools?
<hoguejs> hey, I'm looking for the name of the popular CVS app... is doesn't have 'cvs' in it. anyone knows?
<Alex> svn
<trappist> Wammy: good!  find out about compatibility first, buy second :)
<trappist> yeah svn
<Alex> hoguejs: (probably)
<Alex> Evenin' trappist
<MFen> trappist: small problem. it's not on the cd.
<trappist> Alex
<hoguejs> I had something longer in mind... like a noun
<trappist> MFen: that does present a problem.
<trappist> hoguejs: its proper name is subversion
<Wammy> trappist, so which is recomended?
<bkw> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 03f0:2b17 Hewlett-Packard is that /dev/usb/lp3?
<owner989> setmode +x  owner989
<hoguejs> oh, that's it!
<nascaron> grtings
<hoguejs> thanks!
<trappist> Wammy: I dunno, I don't use one, but I can say stay away from highpoint
<MFen> trappist: but i have a usb drive here.
<Wammy> highpoint?
<nascaron> can anyone help me with enabling the sound of my internal speaker?
<trappist> MFen: any usb ports on that ancient beast?
<trappist> Wammy: I had bad experiences with an onboard highpoint controller
<Wammy> ah
<owner989> do you know if you leave a canon usb printer on it causes errors
<MFen> oddly, yes. it seems to be only the ethernet card that's old
<owner989> but if its turned off then ubuntu installs
<MFen> either that or it's broken, but i doubt it because there are activity lights flashing
<trappist> MFen: check dmesg
<Wammy> also, if a mount a new drive via mount /dev/hdd /something
<Wammy> will it auto-mount on boot?
<MFen> EISA: probing bus 0 at eisa.0.  .. Detected 0 cards.
<Burk> hi
<MFen> wtf.
<Agrajag> no, you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<Wammy> ah thats where it is
<viller> what command deletes a folder?
<Wammy> couldnt remeber the name
<Stormx2> rmdir
<Wammy> how do i add items to be started on boot?
<trappist> viller: rm -rf to delete it and its contents recursively
<Wammy> like back in the way it was /etc/rc.local (or something similar)
<bluefoxicy> Does anyone know if the Linux kernel has priority-inheriting semaphores yet?
<trappist> Wammy: your init scripts are in /etc/init.d
<Wammy> ok
<Millenniumgroup> Redirecting the output of a null command = in english what does it mean? Rederiecting the output of a zero value or???
<trappist> Wammy: I would sudo apt-get install bum && sudo bum
<Wammy> what is bum?
<trappist> boot-up-manager
<trappist> gui init configurator
<Wammy> ah
<Wammy> ok
<Burk> guys, I installed 5.10 version from original cd. how do I switch to dapper drake? should I add some repositories or change the active ones? thanks
<trappist> I come from a chkconfig world and would rather use bum than mess with update-rc.d etc.
<rambo3> its some much easyer in text mode
<Wammy> also what is the latest version?
<Wammy> 5.10 ?
<Hoxzer_> rambo3: fix my tvout problem :D
<MFen> Burk: change the active ones, but only if you're sure.  it's very hard to go back, and almost impossible to go back cleanly
<_candyban> Hi guys
<StR> hi all
<StR> are there packages for firefox 1.5 already?
<[wb] NoliteLinux> hm... Im getting sick of using swedish... gonna try to change that language in Ubuntu
<_candyban> Just wondering ... is e17 already in breezy?
<some> holas
<some> algen habla erspaol?
<Stormx2> I fixed my printer :D yay
<Burk> mmm...well I'm not sure I want to change...maybe I just add some repositories...for instance, I cannot find the right repository for mplayer :(
<_tux> trappist: thanks:)
<_candyban> Burk: try nerim
<kevor> ubumtidumptummmmmmmm
<Burk> nerim?
<trappist> _candyban: e17 is going to ship with duke nukem forever
<_tux> trappist: once i am root, what then? how to fix what ive messed up?
<Wammy> how would i add my new drive to /etc/fstab?
<Wammy> what Option do i set to it?
<eternalist> Stupid ATI card wont work
<owner989> burk just use easy ubuntu
<owner989> to get mplayer
<_candyban> trappist: Bummer :(
<trappist> _tux: step one: chmod 755 /home/whatever
<owner989> eternalist use easy ubuntu program
<owner989> thats how i installed ati drivers
<Burk> ok, tnx, I'll try
<asfra> hi, I have some problems mounting my cd-rom, i just get "unable to mount device, probably no media in device". What could i check, i'm prietty sure it's not a hardware problem..
<owner989> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64629&highlight=ati+driver
<owner989> thats the link
<trappist> _tux: NOT -R
<ufk> how can i install firefox 1.5?
<_tux> trappist: ok..then......?
<Mabus06> ufk, see /topic
<_candyban> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<trappist> _tux: once you've done that you should be able to log in normally, but a lot of stuff is still going to be broken.  let's see what we can fix...
<_candyban> Burk That was for you ... appearently it's marillat ... Just remembered "nerim" :)
<eternalist> owner989, whats that, where do i get it from?
<Wammy> trappist, when adding my new drive (mounted via 'mount /dev/hdd /dir' ) to /etc/fstab what would i set for <opts> ?
<eternalist> owner989, did you used to get black screens when following those guides? X just hangs for me, doesnt launch anything
<trappist> _tux: find /home/whatever -type d -exec chmod o+x {} \;
<trappist> Wammy: defaults unless there's some reason to put something else.  what filesystem is it/
<Wammy> ext3
<owner989> eternalist http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/index.php/2005/10/27/65-easy-ubuntu-24-beta
<trappist> Wammy: defaults should be fine
<asfra> ChanServ, hi, I have some problems mounting my cd-rom, i just get "unable to mount device, probably no media in device". What should i check? i'm prietty sure it's not a hardware problem
<Wammy> ok
<_candyban> Burk: It also has decss (conveniently packaged)
<owner989> eternalist are you saying startx doesnt work at all?
<trappist> asfra: try another disc
<Hoxzer_> Are you ready ....
<Hoxzer_> shutup and dance
<_tux> trappist: thx..what will that do?
<Hoxzer_> maybe I shouldn't sing here
<trappist> transgress: it will give you permissions to the folders inside your homedir
<trappist> _tux: that should fix 98% of what you broke.  now reboot normally and think REALLY REALLY hard before using chmod -R in the future.
<trappist> oops.
<trappist> _tux: what I said to transgress was meant for you
<owner989> eternalist, are you here
<asfra> trappist, of course i have done that :) even new ones doesn't work
<lukasink> hello, i booted up my computer this morning but when I tried to log in with GDM it gave me an error saying that it could not write to the authorization file
<lukasink> any suggestions?
<trappist> asfra: do you have more than one optical drive?
<eternalist> owner989, thats correct
<eternalist> owner989, i use GDM on startup, and it doesnt show up, X just hangs
<_tux> trappist: thanks:).......actually i was trying to make my home folder inaccessible to another user (my bro:)......
<owner989> eternalist are you using windows right now then
<eternalist> owner989, no, i switched back to the ati driver, not using fglrx
<owner989> ok
<trappist> _tux: yeah I've made a similar mistake.  just chmod 750 (NO -R) and make sure he's not in the same group as you
<_candyban> Can anyone access www.enlightenment.org (is it just me or is something wrong with their page)?
<derrickw> hey is anybody familiar with cedega? i'm having a problem with it. i'm trying to install ragnarok online, and when i try to run it under cedega, nothing happens. if i recall correctly, the ragnarok installer is a self-extracting exe, and i don't think cedega knows what to do with it. any ideas?
<owner989> so you know about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner989> eternalist?
<trappist> derrickw: self-extracting exes can be unzipped.  try unzipping and running cedega against the extracted installer.
<ufk> ok it seems that when i start gnome it freeze my X, afterstep and xfce4 works fine. any ideas why?
<owner989> the weird thing is that the packaged ati driver doesnt work for me but the fglrx driver does
<Stormchaser> hi! 2 questions: Where can I get tge free ttf pack ( the one with ms sans serif, verdana, arial,...), and the 2nd: How can I set my screen resolution to 75 DPI istead of 95?
<derrickw> trappist - what should i use to unzip an exe?
<trappist> Stormchaser: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<trappist> derrickw: unzip :)
<owner989> but i would try that easy ubuntu program eternalist
<Stormchaser> trappist: Thanks :)
<owner989> because it worked for me
<_tux> trappist: got it.....thanks:)
<Wammy> anyone here use a PCI IDE card?
<derrickw> oh nice, there is an unzip command. i have been trying to use the terminal for as much as possible to help learn it lately anyway. i was actually thinking about building a linux from scratch distro so i could learn what i'm doing better, but then i don't know if i could use apt-get and it's such a nice feature
<seaprince> hello, everyone. I am new comer here.
<viller> i want to copy contents of a folder to inside of another folder
<Stormchaser> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package. <-- Aw. Damn :/
<viller> how do i do that? i can only copy the whole folder
<owner989> i have a PCI-E card wammy
<Mabus06> what's the default folder to install things?
<trappist> derrickw: there's dfs (debian from scratch)
<owner989> /home/ mabus
<Faravid> hmm i just checked wiki for ubuntu disk space requirements and it says it takes 2.2 gigs, how come breezy badger (single cd) doesn't fit with normal install to 3.2 gigs, also tried over 4.2 gigs with LVM (2 disks) - no fit, failes at the packages copy, says /var is full (used automatic and manual, yes i enabled emptying disks)
<derrickw> trappist - that would include apt-get?
<Wammy> owner989, bah! :) im looking into expanding my computer's support for IDE drives.
<mathias> When installing Ubuntu, the root password is not asked????
<viller> i want to copy contents of a folder to inside of another folder
<derek> mathias, no
<owner989> ubuntu doesnt use root mathais
<derrickw> mathias - the root password is the first user's password
<Wammy> since i used a cheapo computer to start, now i dont feel like reinstalling onto other hardware
<owner989> use sudo
<trappist> derrickw: I assume so
<Faravid> mathias, use sudo command to run stuff requiring root permissions
<_tux> trappist: i had noticed that my desktop icons became all red! when i made that mistake.......
<lukasink> hello, i booted up my computer this morning but when I tried to log in with GDM it gave me an error saying that it could not write to the authorization file
<asfra> is there an ubuntu wiki?
<viller> i want to copy contents of a folder to inside of another folder
<lukasink> anyone got any ideas?
<orbx> what type of partition does windows need to install on?
<quitte_> lukasink: maybe out of diskspace?
<trappist> viller: cp -R folder1/* folder2/
<owner989> ntfs or fat32 orbx
<Faravid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<owner989> but ubuntu can only write to fat32
<quitte_> orbx type b
<lukasink> quitte_: i know for sure that's not the problem
<viller> trappist: is the * mark needed?
<mathias> But is there no root user???
<owner989> thats right mathias
<Mabus06> what's the default folder to install things?
<owner989> you use sudo and the your user password
<trappist> viller: without the * it will copy the directory itself, rather than its contents
<derrickw> trappist - i would love to build a simple debian distro for this old laptop i found in my closet and stick a wireless card in it, use it as a wifi console comp. and then i could go into coffee shops and use lynx. unfortunately, the laptop is eight years old and i can't get a power supply to make it work for less than $70
<Wammy> (off topic) but does OS X read ext2/3 fs?
<viller> trappist: but i don't need it for folder2?
<Chousuke> Wammy: There's a driver for Panther
<trappist> viller: no
<Chousuke> Wammy: None for Tiger AFAIK.
<Wammy> hrm, youd figure it read it
<Faravid> so, could someone help me with the space problem, shouldn't over 4 gigs be enough for default install of ubuntu?
<Mabus06> what's the default folder to install things?
<Wammy> now linux does read HFS and HFS+?
<orbx> quitte_ > why?
<trappist> viller: the shell will expand * to mean the contents of that folder, so your command says "copy everything in folder1 into folder2"
<quitte_> lukasink: do you own the .Xauthority file in your home
<quitte_> orbx thats the partition tybe for vfat
<Mabus06> come on this isn't a hard question, I'm just getting ignored here... where's the default folder that things are normally installed to?
<quitte_> orbx: dont know for ntfs
<viller> trappist: i understood, thank you
<orbx> quitte_ > i will try that, i need for xbox 360 media center ;)
<lukasink> Mabus06: the binaries are usually installed to /usr/bin
<owner989> Mabus06, /home/username
<trappist> Mabus06: it doesn't work like that.  most apps have many components that get installed into their appropriate locations.
<Mabus06> thank you lukasink
<mathias> Thanks a lot
<x_or> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an older Sharp laptop with an external CDROM.  I cannot determine the CDROM driver needed during installation.  Googling for CD-CE01 doesn't help; anyone have clues on how I can determine what module is needed?
<MenZa`> does anyone have a clue why I can't sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<gimmulf> When i do sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 it says: E: Package gcc-3.4 has no installation candidate  ... hmm?
<Riddell> MenZa`: what does it say when you do?
<MenZa`> Riddell: can I paste two lines here :P?
<trappist> MenZa`: I don't think any of the ops are looking - sneek one in
<MenZa`> lol
<MenZa`> hold on
<owner989> do you people prefer kde or gnome
<lukasink> quitte_: there is not Xauthority file
<MenZa`> the following packs will be removed: kubuntu-desktop
<trappist> lukasink: .Xautority, not Xauthority
<MenZa`> 0 is upgraded, 0 is re-installed, 0 is uninstalled and 4 aren't upgraded.
<Riddell> owner989: there is no answer to that question
<bluefoxicy> Anyone know how to get apt to give a list oft upgradable packages
<MenZa`> Continue? Y
<owner989> its an opinion riddell
<trappist> MenZa`: hit enter.
<Riddell> owner989: exactly
<Strag0> Hello, i'm having two problems using 5.10. One is that I installed 5.10 on a machine with 3 other drives (NTFS). The drives are mounted but I can't access them (root is the owner). I can "Browse" them in Diskutil
<MenZa`> trappist: I did, obviously
<Strag0> er
<trappist> MenZa`: what's the problem?
<Strag0> Disk manager, but I can't modify anything. =X any clue how to fix that?
<owner989> strag
<Faravid> how come ubuntu doesn't fit 3,2gb drive, using the single cd install
<MenZa`> trappist: well, my idea is to re-install it from scratch
<MenZa`> (just kubuntu-desktop)
<Ruti> tzuztutzu
<MenZa`> but I can't, since it's not removed.
<owner989> strag0 http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<trappist> MenZa`: maybe you misunderstand, kubuntu-desktop's purpose is to have many dependencies that install when you install it.  it depends on them, not the other way around, so they won't get removed when you remove it.
<lukasink> quitte_: the only file that starts with an X in my home directory is xsession-errors which is an empty file
<bluefoxicy> BREH
* bluefoxicy stabs synaptic and apt over and over
<MenZa`> trappist: oh?
<gimmulf> hmmm E: package gcc-3.4 has no installation candidate   <--- Should i install gcc-4.0 instead?
<MenZa`> can I reinstall it somehow?
<Strag0> Owner989: Thank you!
<quitte_> lukasink: .X notice the dot
<owner989> np
<MenZa`> 'cause I really killed it trying to install kde 3.5
<owner989> that guide is good strag
<owner989> i had the same problem
<trappist> MenZa`: reinstall what?  kubuntu-desktop and all its dependencies?
<Maniqui> hi. yesterday I has been helped to install FF 1.5 in my fresh Ubuntu. I'm very newbie to Ubuntu and Linux.
<Maniqui> I have installed it manually.
<MenZa`> trappist: exactly.
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:/tmp$ apt-cache show upgrades
<bluefoxicy> W: Unable to locate package upgrades
<bluefoxicy> that didn't work, hummm. . . .
<lukasink> quitte_: that's including the .
<bluefoxicy> ouch
<Strag0> My other issue is that my "Add Applications" program has stopped working. It gives me a password prompt but then nothing opens! Any ideas on why?
<Maniqui> Now, I didnt understand why I needed to install it in a "hard" way
<bluefoxicy> apt-cahce dumpavail spito ut too much.
<Maniqui> and not simple by using Synaptic
<XiCillin> anybody know how long it would take to upgrade hoary to breezy?
<Maniqui> someone have given me an explanation, but I think I didnt understood it.
<trappist> MenZa`: sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(echo $(apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop | grep : | cut -d: -f2))
<MenZa`> trappist: all of that in one line?
<trappist> yeah
<bluefoxicy> Maniqui:  FF 1.5 isn't packaged yet.
<MFen> trappist: joke's on me
<Maniqui> what does it mean, bluefoxicy?
<steven_> Hi everyone, does anyone know how to switch your default movie player plugin for firefox.  I ran into an error trying to play a gif (totem failed) and so I just installed mplayer, but can't figure out how to make it the default.
<MenZa`> trappist: thanks dude :D
<MFen> it was a 3c905, pci. and it wasn't seated properly.
<quitte_> lukasink ls -a? files with dot are hidden
<bluefoxicy> Maniqui:  the 1.5 package in the unstable ubuntu version uninstalls the english language translation of Ubuntu, which leaves half of the apps running with all buttons and menus saying [] [] [] [] [] [] [[] ] []  instead of anything meaningful
<trappist> MFen: awesome!
<MenZa`> trappist: it reinstalls it completely right?
<lukasink> quitte_: i am using ls -a
<trappist> MenZa`: *shrug* I've never quite done it that way, but that's the idea
<MenZa`> hah
<MenZa`> thanks :P
<MFen> trappist: as soon as i rebooted it was working. ubuntu wins again :)
<bluefoxicy> Maniqui:  In Ubuntu, when something is released, they package it up and make sure it works.  After about 6 months, they freeze everything they have working and make a release of Ubuntu; at this point they can pretty much guarantee the system works
<trappist> np
<MenZa`> It's downloading all sorts of stuff that looks kde-ish
<MenZa`> :d
<bluefoxicy> Maniqui:  so, that release of ubuntu gets only minor fixes for bugs that break shit, until 6 more months go by, and all the new shit gets rolled back out in another release.
<MenZa`> ..wait, that means I should close konversation
<MenZa`> brb in xfire
<MenZa`> :p
<hoasd> hi
<bluefoxicy> Maniqui:  your choices are to move to Dapper for FF1.5, in which case you're likely to suddenly find that X doesn't start and you can't log in; or wait until April and have a whole slew of new shininess that will just work
<hoasd> does someone can help me with a RT2500 chipset for wireless that breezy doesnt recognize
<Maniqui> bluefoxicy, I think I dont get it yet... I can make my head around what you are explaining. Do you mean that FF 1.5, shouldnt work fine in Ubuntu 5.10?
<lukasink> hoasd
<MarcN> Maniqui: drapper's X is causing me some problems just this week...
<gimmulf> Shouldnt dh-make be in respitorys? or is it dh-make-perl???
<adjacent> anyone used skype?
<bluefoxicy> Maniqui: Afirmative.
<MFen> bluefoxicy: or add the dapper deb-src line, apt-get source, and backport it yourself
<lukasink> hoasd: i have a card with that chipset and it works fine
<MFen> and hope that works.
<adjacent> am i safe installing the debian package w/ dpkg?
<owner989> is there any benefit to using dapper
<gnomefreak> if im not mistaken dapper comes with FF1.0.7 and you can get 1.5 from additional sources but as bluefoxicy  said it is not stable and should not be run under ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> MFen:  Heh :)
<MarcN> Maniqui: If I boot with a 2nd monitor connected to the notebook => no X.  Removing the 2nd monitor and reboot is okay.
<Maniqui> but... I *can* install FF 1.5 perfectly in my WinXP that is from year 2000?
<hoasd> i updated today my hoary to breezy and i dont know why it didnt install that card
<gnomefreak> owner989,  the people that would need to use dapper are people that are helping test it
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  Dapper appears to have 1.499+somebiglineoflettersandnumbers
<Maniqui> but isnt FF 1.5 stable?
<hoasd> it is supossed to work fine
<hoasd> but i am no idea why it didnt...
<bluefoxicy> Maniqui:  It's stable, it's just not integrated with the current system yet.
<gimmulf> Shouldnt dh-make be in respitorys? or is it dh-make-perl? Please help
<gnomefreak> Maniqui,  not for linux its not
<MenZa`> Maniqui: Yes it is
<Faravid> could anyone ask my super simple question please? (already asked twice, noone answered) :\
<MenZa`> At least for windows
<MenZa`> :P
<hoasd> and i am driving craezy my self trying to make it work
<karolisl> hello
<gnomefreak> when it is stable enough to use in ubuntu they will backport it
<lukasink> hoasd: and it doesn't show up in the network settings ?
<MarcN> Maniqui: you could download the FF 1.5 binary in tar format and unpack it to ~/firefox and just run ~/firefox/firefox
<hoasd> lukasink is there anyway that i can reinstall the network system?
<hoasd> no
<gnomefreak> gm nalioth
<hoasd> it doesn't
<nalioth> gnomefreak: howdy
<phoenix_atlanti1> Does anybody know how I can determine "limits" (like open file limit) of a running process?
<bluefoxicy> Maniqui:  In most Linux distributions, the idea of updating programs as they come out is left behind; instead, the different programs are tried out and worked together until we're sure they all work, then a new verrsion of the distro is released.
<karolisl> how do you install codecs from totem? where to get them?
<cdubya> steven_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91715
<hoasd> maybe reinstalling the network system will reinstall the card
<owner989> faravid run advanced install
<Maniqui> thanks. I still trying to understand. I have installed FF 1.5 in linux, with the help of some guys in this nice chat.
<owner989> and deselect some packages
<lukasink> hoasd: hmm
<bluefoxicy> Maniqui:  this prevents things like updating libpng on a "Stable" system one day and finding that Firefox, Gnome, Gaim, and Gimp all suddenly crash constantly.
<karolisl> how do you install codecs from totem? where to get them?
<hoasd> did u install the breezy or updated from hoary?
<karolisl> *for totem
<skora> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<gnomefreak> Maniqui, that is fine we are not telling you cant use it but from experence we tell you its not advised
* bluefoxicy thinks there's a backports source. . .
<karolisl> ok
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  I have 1.5 installed to my /home directory ;)
<lukasink> hoasd: how did you upgrade via apt-get or re-installed from the CD?
<adrianoc> Is this normal to have in a syslog? and What does it mean? It seems thatr my syslog is about 1.5mbs
<adrianoc>  Jan 13 06:18:06 worm kernel: atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe4 on isa0060/serio0)
<skora> i think w32codecs can do it.
<hoasd> lukasink via apt-get
<gnomefreak> ok fine im not adivsing it
<gnomefreak> lol
<Faravid> owner989, k, will try if that works, weird thought that it didn't even fit to 3,2gb with server install and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  how in the fuck do I get a list of upgradable packages
<gnomefreak> either way i have heard alot of bad things about it already and its been out for all of what a week?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  they show in synaptic but no way to get a flat list in console
<gimmulf> Shouldnt dh-make be in respitorys? or is it dh-make-perl? Please help
<Maniqui> aaaah, ok... I find hard to understand this new logic... do you mean that simple installing FF 1.5 in Ubuntu 5.10 could screw up everything? that's a new concept for me
<hoasd> ??
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  time is a factor, btw, before uptade-manager decides to apt-get update for me
* bluefoxicy is TRYING to get a snapshot of all the packages he DIDN'T upgrade
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy,  the list of breezy and breezy backports as well as dapper and hoary and warty are at packages.ubuntu.com
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  current install base on this machine
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  I have dapper's source, upgraded gnome and everything, didn't upgrade anything havingto do with X or Firefox
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, it all depends on what packages you think should be upgradable
<gimmulf> Shouldnt dh-make be in respitorys? or is it dh-make-perl? Is dh-make-perl an replace for dh-make or?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  trying to take a snapshot of what's left
<skora> bluefoxicy, i know what you mean, crap i forget how to do it.
<Maniqui> I mean, trying to do a generalization: if you install simple applications in Ubuntu, they can "interact deeply" in the stability of my system? (excuse my english)
<skora> it's some extra option in apt-get
<bluefoxicy> Maniqui:  yeah
<skora> or aptitude.
<skora> i'd check man, sry can't help.
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, you upgraded gnome gnome is a part of X :(
<bluefoxicy> gnome is as much a part of X as Firefox is a part of X
* skora hasn't used ubuntu in a few months, came home from college, and is trying to figure out why his net connection wont work !
<lukasink> hoasd: I found the old wiki page for hoary for setting up the rt2500 drivers
<lukasink> hoasd: the page is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/
<bluefoxicy> skora:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/8sjcBh16.html is the closest I can get, it's a hell of a lot more than al ist :(
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy,  i think gnome is more of a part gnome needs X to run (most current is always better) like you cant run gnome 2.12 on X from 3 years ago FF will run on any version of X
<Maniqui> ok bluefoxicy. So, the general advise in linux is "not to stay up-to-date with the last program releases but to stay with what you have and wait 6 months" ?
<bluefoxicy> Maniqui:  it depends on how often your distro releases.
<skora> foxblueicy - isn't that what you want ? a list of pkg's not updated ?
<bluefoxicy> skora:  I want a list of packages
<gnomefreak> want most current packages for dapper i would assume its still apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade
<bluefoxicy> Xorg-6.999
<cdubya> what's the package name for glib on breezy?
<bluefoxicy> Firefox-1.4999
<bluefoxicy> etc etc
<bluefoxicy> not a bunch of output about what apt would do
<MenZa`> ubotu: dk is Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<ubotu> i already had it that way, MenZa`
<MenZa`> ah
<MenZa`> goody
<MenZa`> :p
<hoasd> lukasink i just found out that the upgrade didnt work... well i upgraded throuh the automatic upgrade system i think is from synaptyc and i was cheking in apt-get a dist-upgrade and it didnt instal anything
<Tony_Sidaway> As long as your system is stable, who cares if it's twelve months "out of date"?
<bluefoxicy> Maniqui:  you'll figure it out after running for a while
<Stormx2> Tony_Sidaway: Use a Mac II then ;-)
<gnomefreak> Tony_Sidaway,  because its not supported that far yet
<hoasd> it has been all day downloading things and instaling them, and apt-get seems or not updated or something wrong
<bluefoxicy> Tony_Sidaway:  it can be a factor, especially with graphics apps and word processors et al, where you get things that have new features you need.
<lukasink> hoasd, do you have high speed internet?
<Maniqui> thanks, bluefoxicy. I will go to the Ubuntu side and play there a while.
<Tony_Sidaway> Storm2, as it happens I do have a pre power-mac system around here somewhere.  Why do you ask.
<hoasd> lukasink i have broadband
<cosimo321> hello guys
<gnomefreak> i think its currently 6-8 months after that the next version will need to be installed for support packages but with dapper come aprilish will be suppported for 18 months
<skora> hi cosimo321
<cosimo321> I just uninstalled kubuntu and reinstalled ubuntu
<cosimo321> I have a question
<bluefoxicy>  14:13:17 up 84 days,  1:37,  5 users,  load average: 0.40, 0.35, 0.42
* skora is slightly envious
<cosimo321> in synaptic there is an app fo sorts that allows you to view and download splsh screens, themes etc, and i cannot remember what it is called
<lukasink> hoasd: Well, I have always just re-installed fresh for upgrades
<cosimo321>  if anyone knows I would appreciate knowing
<Tony_Sidaway> bluefoxicy, I cannot agree that word processors need to be kept up to date.  I've got a copy of Word II for Windows, and it contains every single function I need in a word processor.
<gnomefreak> cosimo321, gnome-art
<owner989> do you like kde or gnome better cosimo
<cosimo321> Is that it?
<lukasink> hoasd: i've never had to do too many ugly hacks to get ubuntu the way i like it so it was never a big deal
<gnomefreak> cosimo321, yes
<cosimo321> Let me check
* skora has a longest uptime of about 2 weeks
<gnomefreak> there maybe more but thats the one i use
<svk_frank> actually per your wordprocessor you need to be able to edit uml
<hoasd> lukasink ok... i will still try... thanks a lot
<bluefoxicy> Tony_Sidaway:  I had abiword up to 2.0, it crashed semi-commonly up to 2.2
<lukasink> hoasd: no problem
<vladuz976> what command shows me directory sizes?
<Tony_Sidaway> bluefoxicy, Abiword sucks hugely.  Don't use unstable applications.
<bluefoxicy> Tony_Sidaway:  between 0.6 and 2.0 it crashed if you pasted anything; except in 2.0 it managed to not crash if you pasted things without a newline in them.
<cosimo321> Thanks I think you were right I am installing it now I will get back to you if it isn't
<bluefoxicy> Tony_Sidaway:  Gnome 2.14 will use much less memory than 2.12
<iguana> directories: du -h
<owner989> gnome is less bloated than kde
<bluefoxicy> Tony_Sidaway:  and ANYTHING would be an improvement over OpenOffice.org's ugly as fuck Writer interface.
<owner989> konquerer is too slow to use as an everyday browser
<steven_> cdubya, thanks for the thread info regarding the firefox plugins.  I tried that and it worked.
<Tony_Sidaway> Well software that doesn't fall over is always better than software that does, so I'd probably stick with my ancient copy of Word II.
<trappist> owner989: konqeror is faster for me than firefox
<owner989> thats strange trappist
<Chousuke> konqueror is quick.
<owner989> it ran slowly for me
<redguy> for me as well
<praseodymium> how do I install irssi on ubuntu?
<trappist> sudo apt-get install irssi
<gnomefreak> i find links faster even in gaphical form
<owner989> firefox is as fast as IE
<bluefoxicy> owner989:  agreed.  KDE is a bloatfuck; I had 400M of memory usage for having Gimp, Firefox, Thunderbird, xmms, gaim, and xchat open for 2 weeks straight, only things open when measured; switched to KDE, ran the same apps, after a few days it had eaten my 768M of RAM and moved about 600M into swap.
<Chousuke> sudo apt-get install irssi-text
<Chousuke> owner989: faster :P
<derek> praseodymium, its already installed
<Chousuke> or well.
<Agrajag> I think irssi is in the bae install
<trappist> praseodymium: sorry, irssi-text
<trappist> which is stupid
<bluefoxicy> brb restarting gnome
<owner989> kde has many useless features bluefox
<Chousuke> so does GNOME :)
<gnomefreak> pssssst owner989  FF is much faster than IE and alot safer/stable even :)
<Tony_Sidaway> is fvwm2 still around?  Nice lightweight window manager.
<Chousuke> besides, some people consider those KDE features useful
<owner989> i used ff in winxp as well
<Chousuke> KDE/Gnome battles are pretty stupid.
<gnomefreak> Tony_Sidaway, yes its in synaptic
<praseodymium> trappist: yeah its dumb
<Maniqui> last question: for my windows system, I have a partition for the OS, and some partitions for documents, downloads, music, etc. Should I have something similar for Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> hell even opera is faster than IE
<owner989> gnome is the king GUI
<Tony_Sidaway> If you have bloat problems (particularly on older hardware) it's always a good idea to ask if you really need Gnome.
<praseodymium> gnomefreak: 'even' opera?
<Stormx2> One thing which annoys me about gnome is how you can't tell where the current location of the icon for a launcher is located
<gnomefreak> yep opera is much faster than a IE
<Maniqui> I mean: different partitions: one for the OS (Ubuntu) and one or some for documents
<praseodymium> gnomefreak: yeah. but why 'even opera'?
<gnomefreak> concidering opera is prolly the heavest browser linux has
<aaarg> gnomefreak: opera is reportedly the faster browser
<aaarg> *fastest
<Chousuke> heaviest?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<owner989> you can run IE6 under wine
<Chousuke> opera is quite lightweight :/
<owner989> it works
<derek> People, I plugged in another harddisk. WOuld it have got mounted automatically?
<praseodymium> so then "hell even opera is faster than IE" makes no sense
* xota re!
<Chousuke> owner989: Why would you wany that?
<praseodymium> as opera is the fastest browser
<gnomefreak> Chousuke,  yes opera is very heavy compared to FF
<Chousuke> gnomefreak: hell no
<derek> re xota
<owner989> you could have the rare website that is IE only
<Chousuke> opera runs much better on machines with less RAM
<praseodymium> but there is firefox portable, but no portable opera :)
<Stormx2> Not for me
<mwe> like my netbank
<Stormx2> In windows, IE is fastest
<Stormx2> purely because it is built in to windows.
<quitte_> hahahaha
<Chousuke> Stormx2: fastest because it doesn't even support anything :P
<Tony_Sidaway> IE-only websites are *so* 1999.
<Stormx2> Chousuke: Yep
<gnomefreak> Storm2 FF is faster in windows than IE
<owner989> if you enable http pipelining in firefox it is faster than IE
<mwe> um not for me. It loads faster because parts are preloaded, but once it's running FF is quite a bit faster than IE for me
<aaarg> its fastest to load and get virii/spyware, not to render sites
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: Not on my system
<Stormx2> gnomefreak; FF is bloaty on my system
<gnomefreak> Stormx2,  hack FF to run faster than
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: Wouldn't know how
<gnomefreak> you have to change 5 lines i think and poof FF speeds up
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: On windows I use K-Meleon. Fastest of em all
<trappist> my ff is slow because I have a zillion plugins.  features slow things down.  if you want fast, go lynx.
<gnomefreak> i never heard of that
<trappist> s/plugins/extensions/
<gnomefreak> links2 for me:)
<janek> has any1 been able to install ATI drivers on ubuntu
<derek> I plugged in another harddisk. Would it have got mounted automatically?
<trappist> k-meleon is cool
<owner989> lynx is text only trappist
<owner989> lol
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: its gecko/mozilla based, 100% customizable (it runs of text files) and lightening quick
<skora> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<trappist> owner989: yep.
<Wammy> derek no
<mwe> janek: yes
<Tony_Sidaway> lynx is pretty good except for form entry.
<derek> Wammy, ok. How do I access it then please?
<Wammy> derek, check the Disk programs under System
<Maniqui> sorry for insist: is it recommended to have different partitions (one for Ubuntu OS and one for "linux" documents, audio, volatile stuff)? I do that for my MS Windows system: one partition for the OS and various partitions for docs, audio, downlaods, etc.
<phr3x> Hi, does anyone know the url for the breezy backport repositories?
<Wammy> or System Management
<Stormx2> Maniqui: yes
<Wammy> there is one that is called Disks
<owner989> maniqui thats your choice
<Wammy> shows you all the disks you have
<tyler> questoin: whats the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<Stormx2> Maniqui: I have a windows partition, a linux partition, and a "Media" partition
<Wammy> it should let you create partitions there
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell phr3x  about sources
<janek> i've dl the drive from ati site, it sys to type ./atidriver.run but I get error no such file or directory
<derek> Wammy, "Removable Drives & Media"?
<trappist> Maniqui: I just keep one separate partition for 'data' so I don't have to worry about it when reinstalling
<Wammy> nope
<Wammy> try on the other menu
<skora> tyler, there's azureus, bittorrent itself,
<phr3x> ## Backports
<phr3x> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<phr3x> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted ( i tried using those and replacing hoary with breezy, but it didn't work )
<owner989> it depends on how big your harddrive is
<Maniqui> Stormx2, wich filesystem use your Media partition?
<Tony_Sidaway> Maniqui, on a small system I run everything in one partition, with one extra swap partition.
<tyler> skora, can i get that through SPM, or do i need to DL
<derek> Wammy, k
<mwe> Maniqui: some people like loads of partitions. personally I have just one large one
<gallonegro_> were do i add new fonts
<gnomefreak> phr3x,  please dont paste and read the pm you got from ubotu
<Stormx2> Maniqui: FAT32 (XFAT)
<spacey> phr3x, ubotu is wrong
<spacey> too bad
<Stormx2> Maniqui: i really recommend using FAT for sharing
<spacey> phr3x, just search on the wiki
<derek> Wammy, there's this option "Computer" under Places
<gnomefreak> phr3x, mirrormax backports dont work and havent for a while
<Stormx2> spacey: ubotu is never wrong.
<Wammy> no, go to another meny
<spacey> Stormx2, mirrormax is bad
<Wammy> menu*
<Wammy> after that
<bluefoxicy> oh sweet.
<spacey> and offline
<owner989> fat32 makes a good partition to share between ubuntu and windows
<phr3x> okay, thanks dude :)
<bluefoxicy> Fregging sweet
<derek> Wammy, System doesn't have "Disks"
<gallonegro_> were do i add new fonts?
<tyler> Does anyone know if I can get Azereus through SPM?
<bluefoxicy> so much less memory used @.@
<Wammy> hrm.
<Wammy> i cant remeber the menu name
<Wammy> one sec.
<Stormx2> bluefoxicy: Hmm?
<mwe> if you need to store files larger than 4GB fat32 can't handle it
<Maniqui> ok, I jsut wanted to know if in Ubuntu/Linux, it applies the same logic of have the OS in one place and the volatile information in other... Because, for sure, I bet I will reinstall Ubuntu more than once
<derek> Wammy, System>Administration has 'Device Manager'
<gnomefreak> ext3 rules :)
<Wammy> try that
<Wammy> my install has an extra one there that is Disks
* bluefoxicy is only using about 253 megs of ram to run gnome2, firefox 1.5, thunderbird, rhythmbox, gaim, xchat, and gnome terminal!  :D
<owner989> gnome is ext3 better than reiserfs
<tyler> Is KDE just another GUI, similar to GNOME?
<derek> Wammy, i'm running hoary
<Wammy> ah
<Wammy> ok
<Wammy> yeah
<Wammy> try that
<bluefoxicy> owner989:  xfs I like.
<gnomefreak> tyler, i think it is but you can search it in there
<Wammy> should give you a list of hard disks
<Tony_Sidaway> If you need contiguous files bigger than 4GB, I give up.  The End of the World is Nigh. :)
<Wammy> find out what /dev it is
<trappist> tyler: yes
<bluefoxicy> tyler:  yeah.  It uses a lot more memory XP
<tyler> gnomefreak, i didn't see it.  I'll just DL from the site.
<gnomefreak> owner989,  my opion yes from what i hear its alot better
<bluefoxicy> Tony_Sidaway:  DVD images, 4.9M
<Stormx2> How do I find out what icon a certain launcher is using (gnome)
<Wammy> then you can make an ext3 (or your choice of filesystem) on that /dev/
<Wammy> then mount /dev/... /Dir
<Stormx2> Tony_Sidaway: Try liking anime >.>
<gnomefreak> tyler, gbittorrent is good
<tyler> bluefoxicy, why are KDE files offered in SPM if I run GNOME? Does it just not try to see what I have?
<bluefoxicy> Tony_Sidaway: 4.9G sorry. Dual-layer uDF images would be 8.4 (9.8 if it was a full size dl)
<tyler> gnomefreak, thanks :)
<Tony_Sidaway> tyler, Gnome was started as a free alternative to KDE, which at that time was under a non-free license.
<MrKennie> I'm having trouble with dibusb locating firmware. Where does ubuntu expect dvb firmware to live?
<tyler> Tony_Sidaway, ohh
<bluefoxicy> tyler:  what is spm?
<derek> Wammy, ... it just shows that there's a slave drive connected and its physical properties
<tyler> bluefoxicy, Synaptic Package Manager
<Wammy> hmm
<Wammy> im not sure how else to find it
<derek> Wammy, do you know the cli way?
<Tony_Sidaway> tyler, both are good.  Each has its fans.
<Wammy> no :/ didnt try
<Maniqui> the final question: can I access to the data in my NTFS partitions? More than 5 GB of mp3s that I would like to enjoy while learning Ubuntu
<tyler> gnomefreak, I didn't see that in package manager, should it be there?
<bluefoxicy> tyler:  oh, they're offered because they're there.  You can install KDE from synaptic if you want; there isn't a separate kde/gnome ubuntu package database, though there should be.
<derek> k
<trappist> tyler: you can install kde packages all day long, and even run them.  it's not going to hide them from you just because you use gnome.
<bluefoxicy> Tony_Sidaway: KDE is an impediment to progress.
<owner989> you can read but not write to NTFS partititons maniqui
<tyler> bluefoxicy, oh okay i get it
<Maniqui> I know I can mount NTFS partitions. But right now, all my NTFS are "locked"
<Tony_Sidaway> Whatever
<derek> Please can someone tell me how to use a slave drive I plugged in?
<MrKennie> or more to the point. Where does it expect any firmware?
<trappist> Maniqui: linux lacks ntfs write support
<gnomefreak> gbittorrent is there just cant remember the name they use for it click on search and type in bittorrent and you should get all that are avilable
<bluefoxicy> Tony_Sidaway:  It uses the Qt toolkit, which interacts differently with the user than the more commonly used GTK+; in a mixed environment you have twice as much crap loaded in memory.
<owner989> there is captive ntfs
<Stormchaser> owner989: not quite... That was  case in early 2.4 kernels
<owner989> but its not safe
<gallonegro_> were do i add new fonts?
<Maniqui> ok, Dont want to write, just want to read.
<owner989> from what i hear
<gnomefreak> atleast the ones your sources allow you to have
<bluefoxicy> Tony_Sidaway: Not to mention file and print dialogs that look vastly different and confuse the lower end of non-technical users.
<owner989> reading is fine maniqui
<ufk> hiya. when i try to run kde or gnome my computer freeze, fluxbox, afterstep, xfce4, enlightenment, everything else works just fine. any ideas why?
<Maniqui> Thansk everyone in this chat, you are very helpful
<trappist> Maniqui: oh, then you just need to mount with the 'uid=1000' option or 'umask=000'
<owner989> maniqui hows that there's a slave drive connected and its physical properties
<owner989> * jsteidl has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<owner989> tyler bluefoxicy, Synaptic Pa
<owner989> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Maniqui> I have a command line written in a paper that says: "unmask=0222"
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<aru> I would like to know why I cannot update, every time I click install on the update program a progress box opens then closes but never installs anything
<bluefoxicy> Tony_Sidaway:  KDE would be fine if it was written in gtk+ or gtkmm or whatever, the same shit everything else is written in.
<mwe> Maniqui: umask
<Maniqui> umask! that was the problem...
<tyler> gnomefreak, were you thinking of qtorrent?
<owner989> gnome is written in a faster programming language
<gnomefreak> tyler hold on a min il look
<bluefoxicy> owner989:  True that, though I have better arguments than C/C++ jabberwocky  :)
<hoasd> does someone what package install the wireless of breezy?
<hoasd> i have a wireless card i want to use but i need breezy dependencys
<Maniqui> wow! ubotu gives that answer whenever you write something with "ubuntuguide"?
<hoasd> ?
<Stormx2> Back, thunderstorms keep cutting my internet
<Stormchaser> NOT MY FAULT!
<tyler> Hey random question: Whats the theme website where you can cahnge the style of the top and bottom bar?
<caturOK> hello
<gnomefreak> tyler its called gnome-btdownload
<tyler> gnomefreak, ok, thanks again :)
<tyler> gnomefreak, how could you tell?
<gnomefreak> tyler yw
<gnomefreak> cause i have it :)
<caturOK> whereis ld.so.conf at ubuntu 5.10 version
<mwe> caturOK: /etc
<Stormx2> tyler: gnome-look.org?
<caturOK> no
<gnomefreak> tyler also if you click on it it will give you description
<caturOK> i don't
<caturOK> at hoary
<gnomefreak> art.gnome.org
<caturOK> have ld.so.conf
<tyler> Stormx2, yeah :)
<aDre|ita> hello :)
<mwe> caturOK: just make one if you need it
<tyler> gnomefreak, like how it is already installed, haha.
<tyler> gnomefreak, apparently it comes with breezy
<jcaine> Hey all - anyone have problems with Totem movie player stopping DVD playback with "Audio device in use?" error message?
<gnomefreak> both sites are good but only one comes with  not having to go to site
<caturOK> brezy it confused me
<caturOK> i like hoary
<tyler> gnomefreak, is breezy just the version of Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> tyler yes it did if you click on applications and internet it says bittorrent
<gnomefreak> tyler yes its a code name for version 5.10
<tyler> gnomefreak, which version is hoary
<mwe> 5.4
<iguana> for DVD the best is "xine"
<gnomefreak> 5.04
<caturOK> better 5.04
<tyler> hehe
<caturOK> i have try 5.10
<mwe> tyler: it the year and month of the release
<tyler> mwe, oh, cool
<caturOK> so conflic
<tyler> mwe, how can i tell which version i'm running real fast
<caturOK> not stabil i thing
* gnomefreak gets a kick out of 5.04 being 2005 april and 5.10 is 2005 october :)
<penguinitus> hello all...I getting an error trying to apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx (5 lines, ok to post here?)
<mwe> heh
<gnomefreak> 5.10 is ver stable
<gnomefreak> very*
<owner989> dapper is debian sid right
<mwe> penguinitus: don't paste in the channel
<gnomefreak> Penguinitus use pastebin
<penguinitus> sure
<tyler> oo whats GTK+? applying to themes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell penguinitus about paste
<botein> hi
<gnomefreak> tyler i dont remember what it stands for sorry
<penguinitus> ok, posted in pastebin
<tyler> gnomefreak, what is it though
<gnomefreak> penguinitus,  you have to give us the link after you paste and send it
<gnomefreak> tyler not sure if i remembered what it stood for i could tell you
<korhalf> owner989: It worked man
<iguana> when is going to be available the new version of Ubuntu? Has it name?
<korhalf> owner989: i was jus tplaying wolf et no problem
<penguinitus> oh...I'm an idiot
<Juhaz> tyler, huh?
<eternalist> iguana: it will be called Drapper Drake or something like that, coming out sometime in april.
<owner989> korhalf did you try easy ubuntu
<gnomefreak> iguana, dapper is the ubuntu thats in development
<zcat[1] > dapper will be the next version (6.04) ?
<eternalist> owner989: yeah and it worked man
<gnomefreak> yes zcat[1] 
<mwe> iguana: 6.04, dapper 2006, april
<owner989> cool eternalist :D
<gnomefreak> dapper drake :)
<eternalist> owner989: thanks, plus i got realplayer working which i wanted to do anyway with 0 effort lol
<tyler> Juhaz, i'm on gnome-look.org and theres a section called GTK 1+ and 2+, I was wondering what it was
* gnomefreak steps out for smoke
<penguinitus> I posted in #pastebin (correct? it didn't give me a link)
<owner989> yea it also installs all the codecs
<eternalist> i know, its perfect
<eternalist> and it makes ubuntu start with num lock enabled
<eternalist> i dont know why, but that always bothered me and i kept turning it on myself lol
<owner989> lol
<ufk> are there any ubuntu packages for gmplayer?
<mwe> penguinitus: no paste at the url suggested by !pastebin
<mwe> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<djk_> ufk: yes.
<penguinitus> ok here it is, it's been so long; forgive me ;) - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5307
<gnomefreak> eternalist, i set it to come on on boot up because i cant stand having to type a long bunch of numbers and say oh hell that damn cap locks
<ufk> djk_: where?
* gnomefreak still steppin gout
<owner989> easy ubuntu installs mplayer as well
<owner989> thats a pain to install for many too
<eternalist> yea, i got mplayer working fine tho
<eternalist> its just some of the new wmv codecs dont play properly
<ufk> i still don't understand how to install it
<botein> Is somebody here how know how to preseed?
<eternalist> Quake 4 torrent almost done :)
<eternalist> i wanna see how the demo plays
<tyler> im in love with q4
<ufk> is there any nice gui for apt-cache search? :)
<eternalist> ufk: yes, synaptic package manager
<Juhaz> tyler, more or less everything, the buttons, menus and other widgets that make up apps.
<Sammi> ok, can anyone point me to a tutorial on adding a dvdrw drive after the initial install (been running for 6mo)?
<tyler> Juhaz, ok, thanks
<gallonegro_> were do i add new fonts?
* root[n0tFound]  is away. Reason -  Auto Away ( 18 min. idle )
<djk_> ufk: some repo.. i don't use them anymore so i can't tell you which one i saw it in.
<mwe> penguinitus: it seems the two pacages are conflicting, you can only have one, since they both provide fglrx
<zcat[1] > Sammi: plug it in. Be amazed. Stuff like that usually just works.
<Sammi> zcat[1] , Yeah, that's usually how it works.. but not this time
<zcat[1] > bugger :(
<owner989> penguinitus you should try easy ubuntu to install the fglrx driver
<Sammi> ya :(
<PokerFacePenguin> Sammi, it got mount points?
<penguinitus> mwe: I kinda thought that, but I have no idea which package is conflicting with it, I had something else installed like flgx-driver or something which I removed with apt get, but still getting the error
<ufk> syanptic is nice :) thanks
<lsuactiafner> [ 5247.225804]  NTFS-fs error (device sde1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 0xa46a53.
<tyler> Juhaz, whats the difference between v2 and v1?
<korhalf> ufk, no problem
<lsuactiafner> is it a hardware error or software?
<gnomefreak> i really wish they wouldnt put easy infront of linux cause for a newbie nothing about linux is easy at first
<Sammi> PokerFacePenguin, i dont know.. you mean fstab? or something else?
<mwe> penguinitus: it says which in the error
<eternalist> gnomefreak, true, but it SHOULD be
<eternalist> gnomefreak, you can't expect people to try something that'll be hard lol
<nox-Hand> Oh no.. Firefox shut down, but the sound I was streaming in my 'mplayer mozilla plugin' is still running.. Got any idea how to make it stop?
<nox-Hand> Been running for about 5 min..
<gnomefreak> eternalist, your right it should be but than it would be called mircocrap :(
<eternalist> nox-Hand, kill the mofo
<gallonegro_> non one knows how to add new fonts?
<[koji] > is it ok to use /home partition of another distro?
<nox-Hand> How?
<eternalist> gnomefreak, it doesn't need to be difficult to be good.
<arnducky> I'm having trouble copying the contents of my /dev/sda (a 1 GB extreme compact flash card) to a hard drive.  Is there a way to force this with dd or something?  Gparted seems to stall at at '0m 1s left', and AFAIK, it uses dd.  I want a bit-for-bit copy of the original.
<Sammi> nox-Hand, open the process manager, and kill mplayer
<zcat[1] > was quite surprised when I got my mp3 player; plugged it in, got halfway through opening a terminal so I could start digging through dmesg and figuring out what I might need to modprobe.. and hell, it was sitting on the desktop already!
<penguinitus> mwe: well, when i try to uninstall it, it says it's not installed
<PokerFacePenguin> Sammi, yeah, if it doesnt have a mount point, its not gonna work..../etc/fstab might have to be edited...mountpoints are listed in /media
<mwe> penguinitus: you have fglrx-driver and are trying to install xorg-driver-fglrx
<gnomefreak> eternalist, no it doesnt i agree and linux isnt really all that hard its just at first glace its like OMG what am i doing :(
<nox-Hand> Uhhm, where is the process manager.. ('noob at some of this linux stuff' at work)
<zcat[1] > but it doesn't _always_ work like that..
<eternalist> penguinitus, i recommend using Easy Ubuntu, i just tried it, and my drivers work fine for my ati card
<owner989> linux has improved over the years
<penguinitus> mwe: well supposedly, but like I said I removed it via apt-get remove
<Juhaz> tyler, gtk 1.x is very old and not used by many apps any more, xmms probably being the most common
<owner989> now the network setup is a breeze
<tyler> Juhaz, oh ok
<eternalist> gnomefreak, yea, and you try to teach people some shell commands, heck, they think DOS is complex, imagine the linux CLI
<mwe> penguinitus: but the diversion is still there
<Sammi> PokerFacePenguin, I have cdrom (link) and cdrom0, which points to my existing one.. I'm thinking I need to duplicate everything, which is why I was hopeing for a tutorial
<gnomefreak> eternalist, lol
<penguinitus> mwe: maybe I need to dpkg purge to remove all configuration files (completely remove?)
<eternalist> gnomefreak, im serious, at my school, i type netstat in a dos prompt and people think im hacking
<tyler> Juhaz, would this be hard to install? The DL button doesn't even work, haha http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31128
<penguinitus> mwe: ? but I can't remember the command (if that indeed is what I need to do)
<nox-Hand> Sammi: Uhhm, where is the process manager.. ('noob at some of this linux stuff' at work)
<Sammi> eternalist, you are, just not being malicious ;)
<zcat[1] > right now I have totally screwed up glx though.. nothing works (glxgears, mplayer, xmms all segfault) bloody annoying
<gnomefreak> eternalist,  they dont know any better lol
<mwe> penguinitus: try sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2
<eternalist> Sammi, lol :)
<penguinitus> mwe: but not to keep going with, I can give easy ubuntu a shot as you suggested
<Sammi> nox-Hand, menu > system tools > process manager (I think)
<penguinitus> mwe: point me to the link?
<gnomefreak> eternalist, it took me 2 years to teach g/f about ipconfig in DOS now im gonna have to teach her ifconfig :(
<eternalist> gnomefreak, hahaha
<nox-Hand> Sammi: System monitor. Cheers.. Pointed me the right direction. Could not remember where it was..
<zcat[1] > ifconfig? what's wrong with dhcp?
<necroforest> does Ubuntu have a default root password? I can't get in root, don't remember setting a root password during install, and tryed all of my normal passwords.
<mwe> penguinitus: what. you must be confusing me with someone else. I didn't suggest that
<eternalist> gnomefreak, i think windows has winipcfg for a graphical version, which is probably easier to teach
<caturOK> how to my samba no answer password
<Sammi> nox-Hand, yay!
<eternalist> caturOK, pardon?
<owner989> penguinitus http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/index.php/2005/10/27/65-easy-ubuntu-24-beta
<gnomefreak> eternalist,  never knew that
<penguinitus> mwe: oh, my bad, using another chat client - a little harder to read
<PokerFacePenguin> gnomefreak, write a script, stick it on the taskbar/panel and let her click it.. :P
<Sammi> eternalist, that's win9x only
<caturOK> i want my sharing folder not show a password
<eternalist> Sammi, oh i see
<zcat[1] > necroforest: use sudo, and it prompts for your user password..
<eternalist> gnomefreak, lol nvm, Sammi corrected me
<nox-Hand> Sammi: Ahhh. The sweet sound of silence.. ;-) Someone mentioned something called 'Easy Ubuntu' Does that have a site?
<owner989> penguinitus it was me that suggested easy ubuntu
<arnducky> my calculations show that the file transfer should take only  11m 10s  aprox but it goes on and on and on and on....
<Sammi> gnomefreak, XP has a better tool anyways :)
<penguinitus> thanks for the help, I have a couple things to try now
<Roman27> I have a question about writing a wiki doc and everyone is just idling in #ubuntu-doc.  Can someone help me in here?
<gnomefreak> PokerFacePenguin,  i sent her the source code for hello world and she about flipped she couldnt read it in C
<eternalist> What the hell? the demo is 339 of 321
<eternalist> should i just kill it?
<arnducky> Is there a way to force-copy this partition?
<gnomefreak> Sammi, ipconfig is same as ifconfig only one for dos other for unix
<necroforest> does Ubuntu have a default root password? I can't get in root, don't remember setting a root password during install, and tryed all of my normal passwords.
<PokerFacePenguin> gnomefreak, then a bash script that renews her ip or whatever should b no prob
<owner989> necroforest, ubuntu only uses sudo
<owner989> and the password is your user password
<bimberi> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Sammi> gnomefreak, yeah, that I know, but i mean win9x had winipcfg, which is better than ipconfig, but winxp has the repair button, which is far easier than both (for windows)
<gnomefreak> necroforest, your user password is the "root" password and ubuntu doesnt really have a root
<mwe> ubotu: tell necroforest about root
<arnducky> The cancel button doesn't even stop the transfer -- I think it's a *#%$ing gparted bug and nothing is actually happening
<caturOK> hm
<caturOK> if i use smb:///
<caturOK> the pop up is show it
<SteveW> mwe, my hd is raid, do i need to do something special during partitioning?
<necroforest> ok thanks
<caturOK> authentication required
<arnducky> Okay, how about this QUESTION: has anyone else had problems with gparted?
<gnomefreak> Sammi,  im glad i havent had to deal with windows xp in about a year thank god
<necroforest> i was trying su
<dr34mc0d3r> how (command line) do i set the time and date - i didnt set it correctly on install?
<mwe> necroforest: if you really want a root prompt you can use sudo -i or set a root password with sudo passwd root
<eternalist> anyone else have a problem with the bittorrent download of Q4? it jus tkeeps going, its passed the limit, its at like 110% right now
<necroforest> thanks
<caturOK> how to disable that
<Sammi> gnomefreak, lol, yeah - always a breath of releif when you are done with it
<alex1> hello all, question: i wanted to configure and the output was :checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables,
<alex1> what should i do?
<Juhaz> tyler, I don't think that one is even real, just concept art
<arnducky> Could it be because I am trying to copy the flash card onto the same drive / is mounted on?
<eternalist> Sammi, gnomefreak, What's wrong with Windows XP ? :)
<gnomefreak> Sammi, it is but i might have to install windows over libranet for the java classes :(
<Sammi> eternalist, kill the client, and reload the torrent, pointing it at the data you already have; it'll repair and continue
<Obi-1> ubotu : not true.. i got to enable the root graphical loggin
<ubotu> No idea, Obi-1
<tyler> Juhaz, yeah, me too
<eternalist> Sammi, i did that already, i think its corrupt.
<tyler> Juhaz, whats metacity?
<Sammi> eternalist, hrm.. that shouldn't matter...
<caturOK> any idea
<mwe> SteveW: the array has a seperate device file, doesn't it. I don't use raid, but I don't think you have to do anything special, but you should ask someone else to be sure
<caturOK> hello
<gnomefreak> eternalist, its slow its full of securtiy flaws the whole system is read by M$ for the most part whenever they decide to look
<gnomefreak> everything you do on windows is sent to m$ office :(
<eternalist> gnomefreak, i didnt know about the latter part.
<alex1> hello all, question: i wanted to configure and the output was :checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables,
<alex1> what should i do?
<SteveW> noob! my hd is raid, do I need to do something special during setup?
<eternalist> Sammi, well it wont continue with the installation, it verifies integrity and tells me the sums are diff
<Obi-1> ubotu first: sudo passwd root .. change password for root
<ubotu> Obi-1: I give up, what is it?
<owner989> whats better openoffice or koffice
<eternalist> owner989, whichever one allows you to do your work faster.
<caturOK> i run this at nautilus ---> smb:///
<mwe> owner989: oo has more features
<Obi-1> ubotu second: change the gdm.conf file
<ubotu> Obi-1: Do they come in packets of five?
<caturOK> and why samba always ask password
<owner989> we cant use koffice in gnome anyway
<Sammi> eternalist, but, I mean: toss the torrent client at it again, it should repair anything, unless the origional is corrupt
<gnomefreak> owner i perfer openoffice but i think ive only used koffice 1 time and didnt see much difference
<Obi-1> ubotu
<caturOK> and i give my correct password
<Juhaz> tyler, the gnome window manager, in theme sense, metacity theme affects the title bar and window borders
<mwe> owner989: of course you can use koffice in gnome
<caturOK> but always fail
<eternalist> Sammi, yeah, im telling you, i kill it, let it review the file and go back to its place, then it starts downloading more than what it is lol
<necroforest> openoffice is nice
<caturOK> why that is happen
<owner989> we can but its a kde app
<necroforest> much better than its predessecor, staroffice
<Obi-1> ubotu enable root login
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Obi-1
<gnomefreak> k-office in gnome you still have to install kdebase
<tyler> Juhaz, okay cool.  Which would I get that can change the top and bottom bars? (Apps/places/system etc)
<eternalist> Sammi, it says time remaining 3 seconds, then it gets to 0, then goes back to 3 seconds
<SteveW> mwe, do you know anyone i can awk?
<mwe> so what if you have the ram to load the kdelibs as well it will work
<MFen> exit
<Obi-1> ubotu i love this cra[p
<ubotu> I don't know, Obi-1
<mwe> SteveW: not really, sorry
<alex1> hello all, question: i wanted to configure and the output was :checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables,
<alex1> what should i do? help me plz
<caturOK> samba say username , domain, password
<trappist> Obi-1: use /msg to talk to ubotu
<gnomefreak> lol @ talk to
<Juhaz> tyler, panel appearance is mostly from gtk theme
<trappist> alex1: echo $CFLAGS $CC
<Sammi> eternalist, hrm.. at that point, I would either go to a different client, or redo the whole thing :(
<Obi-1> why is that?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Obi-1  about you
<dr34mc0d3r> how can i set the time from the command line ??
<Polibio> Hello
<mwe> dr34mc0d3r: date
<dr34mc0d3r> hello Polibio
<Juhaz> tyler, and the main menu icons from icon theme
<gnomefreak> Obi-1,  /msg the bot doesnt affect the whole room
<alex1> trappist: didnt solve
<dr34mc0d3r> mwe - i tried date - i just dont know the format its wanting - can you give me an example ?
<trappist> alex1: it wasn't supposed to.  I wanted the output.
<Obi-1> hahahaha.. gnomefreak.. i didn't know
<SteveW> ANYONE - know how to install RAID?
<Obi-1> sorry
<Mangoon> hi guys need help
<alex1> trappist: there is no output
<gnomefreak> formatting time would be 10:30 or 22:30
<trappist> alex1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dr34mc0d3r> humm - could it be that simple - ill try...
<bur[n] er> can anyone help me out... Samba got all messed up and only shares my home directory for some reason... have any recent updates broken this?  I swear I haven't edited smb.conf by hand
<gnomefreak> Obi-1,  its all goo i had bot send you a pm should give you anything you need for him
<Mangoon> i have just installed Ubuntu but when i startup everything works fine accept at starting hotplugsubsystem it stops loading
* bur[n] er thinks nautilus may have broken samba sharing :\
<mwe> dr34mc0d3r: I always forget it. it sucks. google is my best advice unless you want to try your luck with the crappy man page
<gimmulf> Hi, i get this error when starting Synaptic: cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs   Please help
<tyler> question: Is there any way to make icons smaller without changing my res?
<gnomefreak> gimmulf, take the cdrom repo out of your sources list
<Polibio> I have mounted an NTFS partition so I can read it with root privileges.  I can read a "readme.txt" file from the partition but I can not copy it in the Ubuntu partition, why? can I copy it in some way?
<gimmulf> gnomefreak:  ok
<mcphail> If anyone else has been having /dev/dsp issues with skype, I've found a workaround...
<dr34mc0d3r> thanks mwe
<dr34mc0d3r> ill google
<soundray> Mangoon, could be a rogue USB device. Disconnect everything that non-essential, then try again.
<alex1> trappist: i wrote /.configure and it gave me a huge output/
<trappist> alex1: good
<soundray> *that is non-essential
<alex1> *long
<gnomefreak> lol @ good
<Mangoon> oki tnx
<eternalist> Dammit, redownloading..
<eternalist> theres goes 30 minutes of my life
<alex1> trappist:  what should i do now ?
<gnomefreak> eternalist, ill trade you your system for mine lol
<jack-> eternalist: if you didnt have way too much time, you'd stay away from computers
<eternalist> gnomefreak, lol, has nothign to do with my system
<gnomefreak> lol
<jack-> but you know what, your nick looks like you actually do
<eternalist> ahah
<gimmulf> gnomefreak:  hmm i run sudo apt-get update but i can only find fluxbox version 0.9.12 there :/
<jack-> ;)
<Sammi> gnomefreak, trade you yours for mine ;)
<Mangoon> I plugged out all my USB devices but still the same problem
<eternalist> jack-, i noticed you only pipe up when you have a bash.org type quote prepared ahah
<jack-> thanks, thats a compliment i guess
<eternalist> it is, it is
<jack-> if all my quotes are bash.org-able
<jack-> i own, right?
<gnomefreak> Sammi,  if you can use linux and listen to midi files that are embbeded hell yeah ill trade ya
<jack-> ;~
<alex1> trappist:  What should i do now ?
<eternalist> jack-, speaking of which, im working on a way to measure pwnage
<jack-> hard job ;)
<soundray> Mangoon, can you boot the rescue kernel?
<eternalist> jack-, i'm using the greek letter M
<Mangoon> i'll C
<eternalist> which looks similar to the english one
<Sammi> gnomefreak, I have sound, but 96MB total ram :)
<Mangoon> its the first time startup
<SteveW> ubotu tell SteveW about raid
<eternalist> itll be named after me, just like Watts and Ohms
<recon0> does ubuntu use debian 2.1, or 3+?
<jack-> lol :)
<Sammi> gnomefreak, "use" linux is a realative term ;)
<alex1> ubotu tell alex1 about raid
<bur[n] er> recon0: sid
<caturOK> help me plzzzzz
<eternalist> caturOK, what's your native language
<mwe> recon0: it doesn't use debian, but is based on sid
<eternalist> caturOK, I don't understand half of what you're saying.
<gnomefreak> Sammi,  i have only 512mb of ram :(
<recon0> o
<eternalist> gnomefreak, i only have 1024 mb of ram :(
* gnomefreak steps out for smoke
<eternalist> gnomefreak, i can only run cs source at 120 FPS
<soundray> SteveW, are you after introductory information? There are excellent howtos.
<jack-> eternalist: he's australian
<NetGrunt> Hi ubuntuers!
<eternalist> ahah
<jack-> just my 2 cents
<eternalist> jack-, is he really?
<SteveW> soundray yes pls!
<jack-> according to his ip at least
<Mangoon> hw_random can't be loaded is the error
<eternalist> jack-,
<eternalist> caturOK i want my sharing folder not show a password
<caturOK> how to disable samba password
<soundray> SteveW, sorry, I won't search the web for you :)
<bur[n] er> caturOK: security = share
<eternalist> jack-, i just figured that they spoke english in australian, and that doesnt make it look like its his native language
<Sammi> gnomefreak, eternalist Awww.. I will share my 96 with you
<SteveW> soundray, ok, well i'm looking but not finding!
<jack-> might well be an adopted aborigine kid, who knows ;)
<eternalist> Sammi, ahha
<alex1> trappist:  it wants me to install g77 but strangely i cant :-|
<jack-> australia is big, civilization isnt that big there yet
<SteveW> soundray, just checking out what the bot has to say
<trappist> alex1: sudo apt-get update and try again
<eternalist> jack-, i think 90 percent of the population lives on the coast
<Polibio> I have mounted an NTFS partition so I can read it with root privileges.  I can read, for example, a "readme.txt" file from the partition but I can not copy it into the Ubuntu partition, why? can I copy it in some way?
<jack-> true
<trappist> eternalist: that's true almost everywhere
<jack-> and the rest cant read or write
<eternalist> Polibio, what do you mean?
<Hoxzer_> Is it normal if "TVoutformat" option in xorg.conf doesn't "effect" no matter what I write into it?
<eternalist> trappist, how? in the states, people live in the mainland too
<trappist> eternalist: even in the states a huge percentage of the population lives within 50 miles of the coast
<eternalist> i didnt know that :P, im canadian anyway lol
<Dreamer3> does Ubuntu run on a Mac Mini?
<Polibio> eternalist, if I can copy files from the NTFS partition into the Ubuntu Linux partition. How can I do that?
<soundray> SteveW, I read the Software-RAID HOWTO ages ago, and decided against RAID for me. URL is http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<eternalist> everyone in canada lives in the southern part of the country
<soundray> Dreamer3, yes.
<eternalist> Polibio, just use the cp command, however remember that an NTFS file system to linux is a read only system
<eternalist> Polibio, cp file ~
<Dreamer3> soundray: can i install and boot it from my external firewire drive?
<SteveW> soundray, thanks
* gnomefreak wants to live where it never gets warmer than 50 degrees F
<alex1> trappist:  i looked at the Synaptic, and i saw threr the g77 but it shows me  "Depends: gcc-3.3 but it is not going to be installe" what now ? :(
<eternalist> that would copy the file to your home directory.
<caturOK> still showing "authentication required"
<Dreamer3> soundray: without touching my OSX system drive?
<Sammi> eternalist, I disagree about canadians
<eternalist> Sammi, what ?
<gnomefreak> Alex, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<caturOK> how to disable that
<eternalist> Sammi, if you look at those maps with a dot for every 1000 people or something, it shows the majority of dots in the southern part of the country
<soundray> Dreamer3, I've tried that. It's supposed to be possible, but I haven't succeeded.
<alex1> i did it already
<Polibio> eternalist, I was trying to copy from a "sudo nautilus" window, is that wrong?
<gnomefreak> should have everything you need including g77
<caturOK> ubuntu 5.04 not show that pop up
<Dreamer3> soundray: how far did you get?
<soundray> Dreamer3, I blamed it on my flaky Firewire drive.
<caturOK> but 5.10 show up
<soundray> Dreamer3, I got it installed, but couldn't boot.
<Dreamer3> soundray: how is it supposed to wokr? i dont want my OSX drive to be touched
<trappist> alex1: sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.3
<Sammi> eternalist, well, the southern half is denser, but if you add the rest together, it's about even
<eternalist> Polibio, you should just use the commandline
<soundray> Dreamer3, have you tried the live CD?
<Polibio> ok
<calamari> hi
<rj120917> hello.  I am trying to boot the ubuntu live cd for the first time and boot hangs.  can anyone help me?
<gnomefreak> trappist,  it comes with 3.4 doesnt it :(
<Dreamer3> soundray: no, i don't have any CDs yet but the PC onces, and they won't work here of course
<eternalist> Sammi, i dont think so
<gnomefreak> damn
<SteveW> soundray, confusion!! i'm doing a frest install. i have a raid card. do i want software or hardware raid?
<KBlacKBoX> hi all*
<soundray> Dreamer3, you'll have to live with some limitations. Airport Extreme: unsupported.
<eternalist> Sammi, the most populated cities are in the southern part of canada
<Dreamer3> soundray: just finding out before i go to the trouble of actquiring a Mac CD
<trappist> gnomefreak: depends on what you mean by 'comes with'
<caturOK> hm
<Sammi> eternalist, I dont live in the southern half, and I my city is large
<Dreamer3> soundray: i would not run it as the primary os, i'm just curious how well it works
<caturOK> confused
<eternalist> Sammi, where you from?
<mwe> build-essential installs gcc-4
<soundray> Dreamer3, sleep: doesn't work.
<Sammi> eternalist, edmonton
<Dreamer3> soundray: i mean how far it works
<gnomefreak> trappist,  i mean the build-essential package comes with 3.4 and 4.0 i thinkand i forgot to add 3.3 to it :(
<soundray> Dreamer3, there's a web page by a guy who put Debian on his. Easy to find in Google.
<Dreamer3> soundray: all i have on this mac is OSX, hard to compare it to anything :-)
<trappist> gnomefreak: you maintain build-essential?
<caturOK> gtg
<caturOK> slepp
<gnomefreak> trappist,  no but ive installed it enough
<Dreamer3> soundray: curious how fast gnome would run, etc
<caturOK> zzzzz
<alex1> baa... it says that i have it already
<eternalist> Sammi, you know thats the southern part of the country.
<soundray> Dreamer3, reasonably, judging by the live CD.
<owner989> gnome runs fast dreamer
<KBlacKBoX> gnomefreak, I have some pblms too with the gcc4*
<gnomefreak> Alex,  sudo apt-get install gcc3.3
<eternalist> Sammi, http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/travel/dg/maps/b7/750x750_alberta2_m.gif
<Dreamer3> so perhaps i should get a live cd?
<mwe> gnomefreak: are you sure build-essential installs any other version of gcc than gcc-4.0 ?
<Mangoon> if i do the safe startup of ubuntu then it gives the errror; missing kernel or users mode driver hw_random
<eternalist> Sammi, according to this map, it appears that Edmonton is located in the southern half of the country :)
<alex1> E: Couldn't find package gcc3.3
<cion> ehm in need help SOS here
<soundray> SteveW, you can do either, if your RAID chipset is supported.
<cion> i think i messed up w my kernel
<Sammi> eternalist, if you want to take the entire country from the border to the tip of the nwt, and cut it in half vertically, yes, but that's not a fair assesment
<soundray> SteveW, I would recommend software RAID, though,
<rj120917> can someone help me get the live cd to boot?
<gnomefreak> KBlacKBoX, dont we all ;( but some things are compiled with gcc 4.0 and other compilesd with 3.4
<SteveW> soundray, mine is called fastrak, i think its supported
<rj120917> or point me at resources?
<eternalist> Sammi, fine lets say all the provinces
<gnomefreak> im pretty sure mwe that it comes with 3.4 and or 4.0
<eternalist> Sammi, even still, edmonton is below half way
<tyler> Are the nVidia graphic drivers from the Software Manager the same or as good as the drivers on nvidias website?
<soundray> SteveW, mainly because it'll still be bootable if your raid controller fails.
<alex1> so, can you help me plz ? :)
<eternalist> Sammi, of the province alone, we can safely say for a FEW exceptions, the majority of people are still in the southern parts of most provinces
<cion> in "cd /usr/src" i ran  sudo tar --bzip2 -xvf linuxsources-2.6.12.tar.bz2 and it wont stop unpacking stuff
<KBlacKBoX> bezzy bzzzz
<KBlacKBoX> busy
<Mangoon> if i do the safe startup of ubuntu then it gives the errror; missing kernel or users mode driver hw_random
<SteveW> soundray, well i'm sharing with xp, and want to access that part so i think i will need hardware?
<soundray> SteveW, if your data is at all valuable, do have a separate non-RAID backup facility.
<cion> i wanted to patch kernel
<eternalist> Sammi, this is wayyyy off topic anyway lol
<cion> help
<mwe> gnomefreak: ok. I thougt it installed gcc-4 only
<Maniqui> hi again. When trying to mount, I get this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5308
<SteveW> soundray, its not that valuable
<gnomefreak> im looking for it now
<soundray> SteveW, I can't help with RAID and dual-boot. Never heard of anyone who has tried.
<Sammi> eternalist, lol, I know what you are saying and I'll give you that point, and we'll leave it at that
<Maniqui> And when trying to access by double-clicking the partition, I get a message that I dont have permissiont
<Sammi> gtg
<cion> help guys: how do i patch the kernel?
<eternalist> Sammi, peace
<SteveW> soundray, the bot has good information on my situation, but i don't understand it
<Sammi> eternalist, peas
<trappist> cion: install source.  apply patch.  rebuild.  install.  reboot.
<SteveW> ubotu tell soundray about raid
<Mangoon> if i do the safe startup of ubuntu then it gives the errror; missing kernel or users mode driver hw_random
<owner989> maniqui you should unmount it and mount it like here http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<sigi> aha
<cion> trappist: im new is there some docs to do that ?
<mwe> cion: what exactly are you trying to do?
<cion> patch kernel
<Millenniumgroup> anyone installed flightgear from synaptic?
<gaandalein> hi! anyone got an idea how to install a canon lide 50 scanner?
<Millenniumgroup> I try to run flightgear but it tells me "no such command"
<mwe> cion: and you have the kernel source and the patch?
<owner989> canon has poor linux driver support gaandalein
<cro-smiley> how to disable automatic updates?
<Mangoon> if i do the safe startup of ubuntu then it gives the errror; missing kernel or users mode driver hw_random
<alex1> 10x for all your help, :-\ i g2g, i will try tomorrow :)
<dark_angel> hallo
<tyler__> Question: Where is the .themes directory?
<dark_angel> i
<Mabus06> how do you chown a file?
<Millenniumgroup> cro-smiley synaptic - settings
<cion> in usr/src i have  linux-patches  linux-source-2.6.12  linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<eternalist> tyler__, in your home directory..
<Mabus06> I tried sudo chown nick ./foldername
<cion> is this right?
<mwe> Mabus06: type chown
<dark_angel> what
<cro-smiley> Millenniumgroup thank you:)
<tyler__> eternalist, k thanks
<eternalist> Mabus06, better yet, type man chown and learn lol
<eternalist> tyler__, np
<Maniqui> it seems that all my partitions are mounted in /media/ by default (I cant mount them in /media/windows/ because it says tis "busy").
<rj120917> the live cd hangs after the message: ACPI: setting ELCR to 0e20 from 0c20.  I've tried booting with pci=noacpi and that doesn't help.  any ideas?
<mwe> Mabus06: that looks right provided the user exists
<owner989> maniqui did you even read this
<owner989> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<gaandalein> mhh... where do i configure the scanner, in general? i cant find a tool to do this. im not really used to gnome
<Mabus06> eternalist, don't tell people to read mans... that's not helpful whatsoever
<Mabus06> mwe it does
<eternalist> Mabus06, what?
<soundray> SteveW, where do you get stuck?
<eternalist> Mabus06, they're there for a reason, so people can read the documentation and learn.
<trappist> Mabus06: don't tell people not to tell people to rtfm.  often it's exactly what they need.
<Millenniumgroup> cro-smiley sorry it's in synaptic - repositories
<selutha> I am about to install ubuntu and i remeber reading somewhere that there is a popular install script that people use once they get ubuntu intalled to add a bunch of apps like mplay and such can any one help me with the name of it or where it is located
<SteveW> soundray, do i have to compile a new kernal?
<cion> nwe: in usr/src i have  linux-patches  linux-source-2.6.12  linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<mwe> Mabus06: and after the command, nick is not owning the dir?
<Millenniumgroup> and then settings
<eternalist> Mabus06, are you gonna make us spoon feed every single command to you and what options you should use? why not just learn it once and forget it
<cion> nwe:is this correct?
<Maniqui> owener989, yes, I'm reading. I have done: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Mabus06> eternalist, please read coc
<dark_angel> hello who speaks germany
<Maniqui> with one difference: my partionis are named like /sda11/
<komplett_verruck> I do so!
<Millenniumgroup> cro-smiley sorry it's in synaptic - repositories,and  then settings
<owner989> maniqui make sure you substitute hda1 for your partition name
<eternalist> Mabus06, don't tell people to just read things, it doesnt help :)
<owner989> for me it is sda1
<soundray> SteveW, do you know what type of RAID you want?
<Mabus06> eternalist, the coc would help you out. Trust me. Try not to be so rude.
<SteveW> sound ray ya, mirror
<dark_angel> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<eternalist> Mabus06, I told you to read man chown, how is that being rude? I'm helping you.
<cion> can some1 help me with kernel patch?
<Maniqui> of course, I have substituted it.
<Maniqui> mount: /dev/sda11 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<Maniqui> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda11 is mounted on /media/sda11
<tyler__> For some reason when i try to copy a folder to themes I get this: cp: omitting directory `./Desktop/Edge'
<trappist> Mabus06: the code of conduct instructs you not to point people toward documentation?
<Mabus06> eternalist, no, I told you that wasn't helpful. It was then you proceeded to be rude.
<eternalist> tyler__, use the -R option, meanin grecursive
<mwe> cion: have you got the kernel source and the patch or what?
<owner989> did you unmount it before trying to mount it maniqui
<tyler__> eternalist, ok
<eternalist> tyler__, so in use, cp -R ./Desktop/Edge .
<Mabus06> trappist, code of conduct tells people to be friendly, not insult people and be disrespectful
<eternalist> or whatever
<tyler__> eternalist, thanks
<SteveW> soundray, i want to create my / ext drive on hardware mirror
<Mabus06> trappist, have you read it?
<cion> nwe: in usr/src i have  linux-patches  linux-source-2.6.12  linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<eternalist> tyler__, make sure you read man cp to see other helpful commands, it'll HELP you.
<Maniqui> aaaaaaah! let me try that, owner989! :D
<cion> nwe: are these files correct?
<soundray> SteveW, really? I thought your data weren't valuable. Is it for high availability?
<tyler__> eternalist, hehe ok
<trappist> Mabus06: read and signed.  I would submit that telling people it's unhelpful to point other people to documentation is disrespectful.
<owner989> sudo umount /dev/hda1
<SteveW> well its valuable enough for raid but only the most basic kind
<owner989> then #
<owner989> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<eternalist> tyler__, are you trying to install a GNOME theme?
<cro-smiley> Millenniumgroup I unchecked "Automaticly check for software updates" I think this should work, thanks again :)
<mwe> cion: I have no idea what patch you're trying to apply, so I don't know
<SteveW> soundray, well its valuable enough for raid but only the most basic kind
<owner989> but for me i had to use sda1 not hda1
<Mabus06> trappist, okay well you're submitting nonsense
<Millenniumgroup> np cro-smiley
<tyler__> eternalist, yeah, i am: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=18631
<eternalist> tyler__, if so itd be easier to just go to System > Prefernces > Theme, then drag in the .tar.gz theme
<tyler__> eternalist, ohh ok
<Mabus06> eternalist, if people don't know how to COPY AND PASTE, they're obviously going to be confused by mans, which are complex for newbies to understand.
<trappist> Mabus06: 'rtfm n00b' would have been unhelpful.  what he said wasn't.
<mwe> cion: do you even know how to configure and install the new kernel image once the patch is applied?
<tyler__> eternalist, do you have any idea how he got his bottom bar like that? on the link i pasted
<gnomefreak> i cant use grep :(
<cion> nwe: nope
<eternalist> tyler__, one sec let me see
<trappist> gnomefreak: ?
<cion> nwe: can i just leave things like this until i get mre knowledge?
<Maniqui> thanks owner989!!! I have done: sudo umount /media/sda11/
<gnomefreak> mwe, im sorry looks like it was g++ i was thinking of
<owner989> np
<gnomefreak> grep doesnt work
<komplett_verruck> Hi folks. I'm looking for detailed help with wlan and ipw2100. Can someone help?
<eternalist> tyler__, he just increased the size of the bar i think.
<owner989> does it work now
<Maniqui> and then: sudo mount /dev/sda11 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Maniqui> and it works!!!
<owner989> cool
<Mabus06> trappist, it wasn't helpful. I'm the judge. If you ask a question, you're the judge of what's helpful. If you signed the CoC please adhere to it and stop harassing me.
<gnomefreak> grep-status -FEssential -sPackage -ni yes    trying to run that command and i cant
<owner989> you have to sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<trappist> komplett_verruck: ask a detailed question, get a detailed answer.
<eternalist> tyler__, i use this one : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=18194
<owner989> to make it mount on startup
<eternalist> tyler__, its kinda the same idea as yours which is quite a coincidence
<tyler__> eternalist, haha
<mwe> cion: then you need to read a howto about that. google for it. learning you how to compile and configure the kernel and then install it is too much for someone in irc
<rj120917> join
<soundray> SteveW, sorry to be drilling, what exactly do you expect from RAID in the way of advantages over plain old backing up?
<tyler__> eternalist, ok, so how do i increase the size of mine to look like the one you just showed me?
<eternalist> tyler__, if you right click on the bottom panel
<SteveW> soundray, the hd is 160 gb which is a lot to backup!
<cion> nwe:ok and is there a way to use a fake terminal before doing the real work?
<eternalist> tyler__, then go to properties, you can increase the pixel size
<mwe> cion: fake terminal? what's that?
<cion> nwe: this way i wouldn't risk to mess with my system
<eternalist> tyler__, try something like 40, you'll have to customize to your liking
<soundray> SteveW, how many disks in total?
<SteveW> soundray, two, mirrored
<cion> nwe: i can't mess up this computer so i need somewhere to train with all this stuff
<mcphail> SteveW: setting a cron job to run rsync backups overnight is easy
<cion> nwe: like a terminal emulator or something
<komplett_verruck> ipw2100: all modules loaded, iwconfig says the adapter has tx-power, ifconfig says, the wlan0 is up, but no ping! Any idea?
<mcphail> SteveW: and is only a large job the first time it runs
<AssTrafic> i'm trying to install ndisrwapper with the command : make install, but it gives me 2 erros... : ... gcc 3.4: command not found
<soundray> SteveW, if you mount the second disk on /var/backup, and install sbackup with default settings, you get more security, more flexibility, and less hassle.
<AssTrafic> does that mean gcc isn't installed!!? and if so, how do i install it?
<mwe> cion: I would just configure the kernel and compile it. that wont hurt your running kernel. then cp the image to /boot and add a new entry in menu.lst. that way you can still boot your current kernel
<eternalist> tyler__, any luck?
<SteveW> mcphail, i have xp set up on raid and would like to read data from that drive
<Maniqui> thanks owner989, I would do the changes. BTW, everytime I start up, I have to run "/sbin/iwconfig ra0 enc restricted" to change my wireless configuration. I didnt find how to do it permanently from the GUI
<gnomefreak> i have the list and seeing as i have build-essential it comes with grep why doesnt my grep command work :(
<tyler__> eternalist, yeah hehe
<eternalist> tyler__, yeah, thats what i like about gnome, you can customize the heck out of the panels
<tyler__> eternalist, yeah no shit huh
<eternalist> tyler__, i have a little plugin that tells the weather in my area too lol
<mcphail> SteveW: ok, sorry - late arrival to the conversation ;)
<SteveW> soundray, i'm confused. if i've set the raid controller as mirror, how can ubuntu setup see it as separate disks?
<tyler__> eternalist, what icon set do you use?
<dodgyville> Hello
<cion> ok thx
<tyler__> eternalist, hehe ive seen those on windows, but they're full of spyware
<cion> nwe:thx cya
<gnomefreak> tyler__,  no spyware here in this realm
<dodgyville> What's the easiest way to set up a gcc arm toolchain on my AMD box?
<tyler__> gnomefreak, hehe
<SteveW> mphail, any idea how to setup raid? the bot has decent info
<eternalist> tyler__, if you wanna try, just right click on a panel, then add to panel, and add what you want
<SteveW> ubotu tell mcphail about raid
<soundray> SteveW, okay, I didn't get that you set it up already with MS Win.
<Natdigga_> !tell natdigga_ windows
<Natdigga_> !tell natdigga_ emulation
<Natdigga_> !tell natdigga_ emulator
<chris_18888> Hi, I have just installed 5.10 and am curious as to how to make the volume adjuster in the top right to work.  It works when I open the control panel for it.  But if I simply click the speaker icon and adjust it that way it doesn't work.  Can you help me out with that?
<eternalist> Natdigga_, just /msg ubotu emulation
<soundray> SteveW, back to your original question: this howto says you need to compile a few things, but not the whole kernel.
<derek> How do you save in VIM?
<eternalist> Natdigga_, what ar eyou trying to emulate?
<tyler__> eternalist, so cool!
<komplett_verruck> quit
<mwe> derek: :w
<Natdigga_> windows
<Maniqui> ups! this Totem player doesnt seems to like my mp3s nor my videos, etc
<eternalist> derek, if you're in insert mode, press ctrl+c then : and w
<rj120323> ?
<SteveW> soundray,i haven't compiled a kernel since 1995. i'm not looking forward to it!
<Natdigga_> eternalist, trying to find a windows emulator
<derek> eternalist, mwe : Thanks!
<mwe> derek: or ZZ to save and quit
<mcphail> SteveW: RAID is something i've been meaning to look at, but have never had the time. I think I'd chicken out and use RAID1 instead of RAID0 anyway.
<eternalist> Natdigga_, use wine, but that isnt an emulator
<Veinos> do i need a 64bits version of ndiswrapper ? or it's all the same??
<eternalist> Natdigga_, in fact, wine stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Natdigga_> eternalist, that doesn't come preinstalled does it?
<Natdigga_> eternalist, and is it free?
<eternalist> um, if it doesnt, just type sudo apt-get install wine
<eternalist> of course.
<soundray> SteveW, as I say, it doesn't seem necessary.
<eternalist> All software in the ubuntu repository is free :)
<luisito> Maniqui, use the amarok instead totem
<luisito> Maniqui, and for videos gxine
<SteveW> soundray, ok, still weary!
<soundray> SteveW, can you apt-get install dmraid ?
<derek> Can I re-run the /etc/fstab without restarting?
<derek> rebooting*
<mettallicat> hi pll ... i've an SIS onboard audio card ... bmp plays but speekers don't give a sound ... can u help me
<Natdigga_> eternalist, Thanks!
<Maniqui> amarok! thanks, luisito... I have a new challenge... try to get amarok from the CLI
<soundray> SteveW, it seems to support your controller.
<SteveW> soundray, i don't have ubuntu installed yet, i'm trying to install it to the mirrored raid
<Natdigga_> eternalist, but it will run some windoze apps?
<SteveW> soundray, is this chicken and egg?
<derek> (make the changes in it take effect without rebooting)
<Maniqui> ops: Package amarok has no installation candidate
<soundray> SteveW, err, yes, I think it is...
<mwe> derek: mount -a should mount evrything in fstab
<Maniqui> let see if I can get it with Synaptic
<SteveW> soundray, if i compile on someone else's machine, then make it available during ubuntu installation?
<derek> mwe, ok
<mettallicat> someone can help me with sis onboard sound card
<eternalist> Natdigga_, what do you want to run?
<eternalist> Natdigga_, therse a compatibility list
<chris_18888> Hi, I have just installed 5.10 and am curious as to how to make the volume adjuster in the top right to work.  It works when I open the control panel for it.  But if I simply click the speaker icon and adjust it that way it doesn't work.  Can you help me out with that?
<eternalist> Natdigga_, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<rubem> hi there all
<Mabus06> what's the easiest way to play a sound backwards
<rubem> how do I access the console in ubuntu 5.10?
<luisito> rubem, in the accesories>terminal
<Red-Sox> snorks: hey!
<crimsun> rubem: in what sense? You can always use a virtual console on ctrl+alt+F{1-6}
<soundray> SteveW, I don't think it'll work.
<Red-Sox> snorks: whats up?
<rubem> luisito: thanks...
<crimsun> F[1-6] , rather
<rubem> crimsun, thanks
<Maniqui> ops. lost again: I though I would find Amarok in the Synaptic Package Manager. But it's not there.
<Red-Sox> snorks: sorry for the 'abrupt exit' yesterday, my dad was fooling around with the router
<Natdigga_> eternalist, kool I'll check it out...
<occy> !firefox
<ubotu> No idea, occy
<luisito> rubem, no pro :)
<SteveW> soundray, back to confusion
<soundray> SteveW, can you not install on a separate HD? Couple GB would be plenty.
<Natdigga_> eternalist, also...where do I get plugins for totem media player...like WMV and MP3s.
<crimsun> Maniqui: do you have the main repository enabled?
<SteveW> soundray, i could....
<unique311> hello
<occy> firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<crimsun> Natdigga_: install gstreamer0.8-mad and gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Red-Sox> unique311: hi
<Maniqui> what do yo mean, crimsum? I have Synaptic opened.
<soundray> SteveW, let's put it this way: by installing MS Windows in a raid config, you've made it inaccessible to the Ubuntu install process.
<eternalist> Natdigga_, check out Easy Ubuntu installer :)
<crimsun> occy: bad occy. You should not be using that ff deb.
<luisito> Maniqui, sudo apt-get install amarok
<Red-Sox> is snorks here?
<occy> crimsun, it's not a deb
<crimsun> occy: from the offical site?
<occy> crimsun, heh, it's the tarball
<Natdigga_> eternalist, that's the add application link right?
<crimsun> occy: oh no, even worse
<occy> crimsun, that's the official tarball
<soundray> SteveW, if you install to a separate disk, you can boot Ubuntu normally, then run dmraid and make it readable.
<Mabus06> what's the easiest way to play a sound backwards
<occy> crimsun, well, I just downloaded it
<SteveW> soundray, but if i installed ubuntu first, it would klobber grub
<occy> and tried to run it from the dir.
<ompaul> occy, for dapper?
<occy> crimsun, so Ubuntu people are SOL for FF 1.5 ?
<ompaul> occy, u running breezy?
<occy> ompaul, yes
<ompaul> occy, a word, don't do that
<crimsun> occy: absolutely, until Ian finishes the proper packaging.
<soundray> SteveW, now I'm confused. If you haven't installed yet, where have you got grub from?
<occy> crimsun, topic says 1.5 won't be in until April when Dapper is released.
<unique311> i'm from NY, my friend is in oklahoma, and i have a network setup on my pc, and i would like to allow my friend to access my shared documents, how do i do so?  one thing is that i have a linksys router connecting the 2 computers i own.
<luisito> crimsun > Maniqui: do you have the main repository enabled? <---- (I think he doesn't)
<occy> Seems like a heck of a long time to wait.
<Maniqui> luisito, when I tried that I get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5310
<SteveW> soundray, *IF* i were to install ub first then xp, xp would klobber grub
<Maniqui> then, I tried it again, and I get: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) // E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mettallicat> can u tell-me package for alsaconf
<mettallicat> ?
<occy> crimsun, so the bottom line is, "Wait until April for Dapper Drake to get FF 1.5+?"
<Maniqui> luisito, dont know how to enable main repository
<ompaul> occy, well it is in the unstable version of the o/s being built, if you can afford the machine dying then you can consider running it but the o/s may not run, that is why it is the development version, stable came out in Oct it stays the same gets security fixes,
<Red-Sox> snorks: r u there?
<unique311> he has file sharing enabled, and i also have it, but when he tries to access my shareddocs //192.168.1.129/SharedDocs, he can't get thru
<derek> mplayer doesn't come with the base install?
<derek> in hoary
<crimsun> occy: no. When it enters Dapper, it'll be backported to Breezy.
<Veinos> can anyone help me installing ndiswrapper? i read the wiki on it, but i got some errors in the process
<occy> ompaul, I thought Firefox 1.5 was a stable release.
<soundray> SteveW, I was thinking you should leave the RAID with Windows as-is, install Ubuntu on a separate disk, no clobbering required.
<ompaul> occy, dapper
<occy> didn't know it was beta
<ompaul> occy, builds for dapper
<crimsun> occy: i.e., breezy-backports
<unique311> my english is not so bien,
<occy> crimsun, I thought backports were bad?  I'm so confused.
<occy> heh
<unique311> can anybody help me
<calamari> hi
<ompaul> !tell unique311 about fr
<soundray> unique311, is this a ubuntu question?
<crimsun> occy: unofficial backports are questionable at best.
<SteveW> soundray, yes user jose.home has same problem in ubotu howto
<unique311> yes it is
<ltibor65> Hi!
<hhurtta> what's wrong with ff1.5 and breezy?
<crimsun> occy: the ones in the -backports repositories hosted on archive.ubuntu.com are fine
<hhurtta> at least separate dl works with me
* ompaul mumbles about backports and evil things happening when your not looking
<Baorc> ok i need some massive help with my asus a8v-e deluxe on board wifi card
<unique311> ompaul: well i am using ubuntu, so i guess it is an ubuntu question
<shining> kernels are nicely broken in dapper :d
* mcphail remembers previous problems with firefox and backports
<calamari> I had to install windows (for a school assignment in vs.net), so of course grub is wiped out.  Whats the easiest way to get everything booting back to ubuntu again?  I have tomsrtbt and an old warty live cd, and I can download new stuff if needed
<ompaul> unique311, ask in detail please
<luisito> Maniqui, go to help and click the Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide link then go to Installing Aplications
<crimsun> shining: in what sense?
<Baorc> i tried the whole ndiswrapper thing, my driver is installed, ndiswrapper tells me my hardware is present
<shining> calamari: it's easy to do it manually
<dodgyville> Are there arm-linux cross compiler packages for ubuntu any where?
<Baorc> but it doesnt show up anywhere else
<shining> calamari: boot with a livecd, then mount your ubuntu partitions and chroot in it
<Baorc> aka network tools or interfaces (i added the lines myself but its not working because it doesnt recognize wlan0)
<unique311> ompaul: i have a network setup for the 2 computers i own at home, and would like my friend thats living in oklahoma to be able to access it.
<shining> then just reinstall grub with grub-install for example
<calamari> shining: ahhhh .. chroot. thank you :)
<luisito> Maniqui, read and do what it says and then you're done
<shining> crimsun: deps problem mostly
<crimsun> shining: dependencies? which?
<Red-Sox> snorks: join #Red-Sox
<unique311> ompaul: i'm behind a router and the ip to the computer i want him to access is 192.168.1.120, how can i set it up where he is part of the network, or can access my shareddoc
<ompaul> unique311, I will give you a product that will work with that a dream OpenVPN you will have to search online for the FAQs for it but it works a dream
<jorgg> is firefox 1.5 ready for install with synaptic packetmanager?
<shining> crimsun: between the different kernel packages
<ompaul> jorgg, no
<_jason> jorgg, read the topic
<shining> crimsun: you can install a kernel-image directly though
<crimsun> shining: which kernel packages?
<unique311> ompaul, thanks
<shining> hmm linux-image I mean
<ompaul> No Firefox 1.5 in Breezy until after it appears in Dapper.
<Natdigga_> eternalist, Is there something else I need to do to see video from the WMV?
<calamari> jorgg: I made a package for it, but really, you don't want it.. 1.5 isn't quite ready for prime time.. was crashing out all over the place
<crimsun> shining: right, linux-image-$arch hasn't been updated to -6 yet
<_jason> ubotu, tell Natdigga_ about w32codecs
<Natdigga_> _jason, thanks
<Red-Sox> snorks: okay?
<shining> crimsun: try apt-get install linux for example
<_jason> Natdigga_, np
<jorgg> okay.
<owner989> why is that ompaul
<shining> crimsun: ha
<derek> how to paste in vim?
<shining> crimsun: one package had a problem too, linux-modules-common or something like that
<crimsun> shining: l-r-m-common?
<ompaul> owner989, that is because it did not make it into breezy as a release, it will only ever be available as a backport, it will never be part of the official breezy distro
<shining> linux-restricted-modules-common
<shining> yes
<hhurtta> derek: paint with mouse and paste with middle button won't do?
<crimsun> l-r-m-common is fine here
<_jason> derek, p
<ompaul> owner989, Oct 13th was the release date of Breezy 5.10
<Red-Sox> does beagle cover IRC chats?
<eternalist> Natdigga_, im telling you, get Easy Ubuntu, itll install all the codecs and everything
<fco> hello, from shell how can i reconfigure the network ?
<D-tag> Nautilus wont scroll through the file list when i hit a letter any idea why ?
<shining> crimsun: ha yes sorry, they fixed it today
<jknife> who uses DR17
<Baorc> Can anyone help me with wifi on amd64 ?
<shining> crimsun: only the problem that it isnt updated to -6 then
<Red-Sox> snorks: is that okay?
<soundray> Baorc, I can try...
<Maniqui> do I need to install KDE for using Amarok?
<owner989> ompaul does that mean we can install it separately
<crimsun> Maniqui: no.
<Baorc> soundray : yeah you aren't going to like this one, lol
<jknife> Maniqui, just the libs
<shining> on my other laptop with an ich6 chipset, I normally have sda for the hard drive, but with the latest 2.6.15 ubuntu kernel, it was under hda
<crimsun> Maniqui: just ''sudo aptitude install amarok''
<LjL> Maniqui: no, but installing it will result in installing many dependencies from kde, anyway
<shining> and I couldn't enable dma, so it was awfully slow
<Baorc> I installed the driver already, used the win2k one because apparently the winxp one is buggy
<Baorc> through ndiswrapper
<recon0> when i go away on gaim, the away message does not reply
<Maniqui> aaaaaah, ok! I have enable more repositories. Thanks, I think I will be running Amarok in few minutes...
<Baorc> apparently it installed correctly but it still doesnt show up anywhere
<crimsun> shining: known issue, Scott's working on it.
<derek> mplayer doesn't come with hoary base install?
<Baorc> aka in network tools
<_jason> recon0, I think you have to become idle for it to reply
<Nico_1981> I compiled, installed the new linux kernel 2.6.14.3, I configured it with the right paths in grub, and booting on it I receive: "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" ... ideas anybody ?
<shining> crimsun: ok nice :) thanks for the info
<soundray> Baorc, does it show up in ndiswrapper -l ?
<Baorc> yeah it does
<recon0> _jason, is there any way to fix this?
<Baorc> driver present, hardware present
<crimsun> Nico_1981: did you compile in all necessary drivers?
<Baorc> but i still cant configure it
<luisito> anybody knows why I'm having this error (Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)) when updating the repositories package lists?
<crimsun> Nico_1981: did you ''sudo update-grub'' after editing the proper section in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Baorc> i tried editing the interface file manually and add the necessary lines, no go
<soundray> Baorc, do you get a wlan0 stanza in ifconfig -a ?
<Baorc> nope
<Nico_1981> crimsun, i kept the default in menuconfig, it has almost everything for at least not panicing
<shining> crimsun: there is one wonderful thing about dapper, r300 works out of the box :)
<owner989> whats the newest kernel for breezy
<Baorc> i dont have a wlan0 anywhere
<LjL> owner989: 2.6.12
<crimsun> owner989: 2.6.12-10
<_jason> recon0, yes, check away/idle prefs change auto-reply to just "away"
<janek> h
<mwe> update-grub. that shouldn't be necesary when installing a custom kernel
<soundray> Baorc, do you know of any successes with ndiswrapper on AMD64? It could be that it just doesn't work...
<recon0> ok
<recon0> thanks
<Nico_1981> crimsun, i didnt try update-grub, is it like the "lilo" command ? i thought grub did not need this step
<redguy> luisito: souds like a corrupt Packages.gz file, try doing apt-get update again
<owner989> i think im using 2.6.10
<crimsun> shining: yes, quite a few things have been fixed, though we're in the process of breaking lots of things, too
<Baorc> yeah i have actually
<owner989> is it worth updating
<Baorc> i actually got a detailed step by step for it
<crimsun> Nico_1981: yes
<luisito> owner989, 2.6.12-10-386 I think
<soundray> Baorc, can you point me there pls?
<shining> crimsun: x things ?
<Baorc> on ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net in their wiki
<Baorc> yeah one sec
<Red-Sox> does anyone know snorks?
<crimsun> shining: "breaking" meaning rearchitecting
<mwe> Nico_1981: grub doesn't need the update-grub command to run when installing a custom kernel
<shining> crimsun: ok
<Nico_1981> crimsun, i install you meant "grub-install", I try and reboot
<Baorc> mind if i msg it to you? dont want to spam the channel
<soundray> Baorc, not at all.
<ompaul> owner989, please join me in #ubuntu-ie or #ubuntu-offtopic so I can answer your question - my answer is longgggg
<SteveW> soundray, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6721
<jknife> "If you have to ask how to use dapper, don't"... isnt it like using anyother debian based distro?
<owner989> ok
<crimsun> Nico_1981: no, I mean ''update-grub''
<johnny___> hi
<crimsun> jknife: yes...and no.
<jknife> grub updates it self on boot
<mwe> Nico_1981: non of those commands should be run when installing a custom kernel. just edit menu.lst. done
<ompaul> jknife, no it is not ready for use - the kernel is not booting yet :)
<luisito> redguy, it says : gzip: stdin: not in gzip format Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<derek> how to install mplayer?
<Nico_1981> mwe, i do everything by hand, so i just need to add a paragraph for my new entries in /boot, and reboot ? nothing to execute ? is there at least a way to check my menu.lst is correct ?
<jknife> 2.6.13?
<jknife> derek, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<derek> k
<crimsun> the kernel boots on most everything; it's the combined breakage that we've been pushing into Dapper that complicates things.
<soundray> Baorc, do I have to enable msg'ing somehow?
<johnny___> is there a way to do the "net send " command in linux to a windows machine?
<_jason> ubotu, tell derek about mplayer
<derek> jknife, does it play mp3s?
<Baorc> maybe dunno
<jknife> beats me
<_jason> derek, yes
<crimsun> derek: mplayer does
<Baorc> tried again
<soundray> Baorc, I found it.
<_jason> ubotu, tell derek about mp3
<Baorc> ok cool
<mwe> Nico_1981: I don't know how to check if it's correct other than looking at it and trying to boot. no need to run any commands, other than editing menu.lst though
<Nico_1981> mwe, crimsun, thanks
<redguy> luisito: did you update again? if that doesn't help change your mirror
<derek> ok
<derek> thanks
<johnny___> im naked
<levander> I'm compiling the linux kernel the old fashioned way, just using make to stress test my CPU.  Don't want to install the built kernel.  Anybody know if typing the actual make that compiles the kernel will overwrite the installed kernel?
<Stormx2> johnny___: o_O
<johnny___> lol
<trappist> levander: only make install risks doing that.  you're fine.
<johnny___> sorry im bored
<Stormx2> johnny___: We may live in our parents' basements, but we arn't that desperate
<johnny___> derran borwn on now
<Red-Sox> johnny___: are you really?
<luisito> redguy, when I'm updating is when I get that error
<levander> trappist: if you just do 'make' on the default target for a makefile, does that include the install target?
<johnny___> no im afraid not im over a friends house
<ompaul> johnny___, please note there are 677 people here it is a support channel join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Murrlin> g'afternoon all
<Nico_1981> so I guess i dont have the right modules in the config ... sad, as i use the default config from kernel.org ... is it safe to use the 2.6.12 config by ubuntu for compiling a 2.6.14.3 kernel ?
<soundray> Baorc, sorry I haven't found it. Pls paste the link, I'm sure noone will mind.
<trappist> levander: no.  make just compiles.  you'd have to 'make install' to install it and overwrite anything.
<Stormx2> Murrlin: Good evening
<crimsun> levander: in any case, I presume you're compiling your kernel as a normal user, so ''make install'' would fail horribly anyway
<eternalist> where do i put truetype fonts?
<redguy> luisito: change your repository mirror then
<levander> trappist: thanks
<crimsun> eternalist: ~/.fonts/
<eternalist> i need the tahoma.ttf font for a certain application im tryign to wine
<eternalist> crimsun, you sure?
<Murrlin> does ubuntu (gnome?) have video drivers specifically for a voodoo banshee (2d as well as 3d)?
<Stormx2> !fonts
<ubotu> hmm... fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<crimsun> eternalist: yes, why?
<Nico_1981> levander, the make is ok, but dont type "make install", do it by hand with a different name
<Murrlin> because I'm wondering about something. the slowness of ubuntu on my pII 400.
<eternalist> crimsun, because i need it to run steam or something so
<Baorc> soundray, got anything?
<Murrlin> a) need a kernal 686? b) specific video drivers? or c) it'll be slower naturally because of the cpu speed?
<soundray> Baorc, no :(
<levander> Nico_1981: yeah, i think i'm going to actually do the make as a non-super user, and make sure i don't do a 'make install'
<Baorc> but did you see the webpage?
<courtney_> :D
<SteveW> soundray, think i found the solution
<nicholas> which is good desktop publishing program in ubuntu ?
<SteveW> sound ray, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/RAID1
<johnny___> is there a way to do the net send command in linux
<ColD_7> can anyone show me where can i get links for good linux rpg games?
<maw> is ubuntu a debian fork?
<soundray> Baorc, no, sorry, pls paste the URL.
<ltibor65> Hi! Boys, why cannot I read NTFS partitions from Ubuntu 5.1?
<crimsun> maw: no.
<Baorc> aright here goes
<maw> hehe
<Baorc> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Complete_Example_2_-_ASUS_A8V-E_On_Board_WiFi_.28Marvell_Chipset_11ab:lfa7.29_.2B_Ndiswrapper_.2B_Ubuntu_.28Breezy_Badger.29_.5BPost_by_Yueh_-_stevenyu24_AT_gmail.com.5D
<_null> Murrlin, of course it will be slower because of your cpu... A pII 400 mhz is much slower than a p4 with 2.8 ghz ;)
<kbrooks> crimsun, say why? ;)
<Murrlin> alright
<mwe> maw: it's based on debian sid
<paines> hi
<Baorc> thats exactly my mobo and the dev id of my onboard card
<Murrlin> I could try the 686 kernel however.
<maw> mwe: so it's a fork?
<redguy> nicholas: don't know if that's what you want but look into inkscape
<kbrooks> maw: no
<mwe> maw: no
<Murrlin> thanks
<_null> Murrlin, of course you could...
<kbrooks> maw: basing != fork
<Baorc> actually i have the a8v-e deluxe but im pretty sure thats what he meant
<maw> hehe, same shit
<paines> anyone know if the amd64 libc6 version is compiled with mptl support?
<kbrooks> maw: no, its not
<meheren> can someone recommend a good c++ compiler
<mjr> paines, yes, it is
<crimsun> maw: no, it's not the same. Mark Shuttleworth addresses this question on his wiki page; go read it first. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<paines> mjr, how do you know ?
<mjr> paines, umm, if you mean "ntpl" :)
<redguy> meheren: g++ ?
<flickerfly> What's the state of digital video on Ubuntu? Can it be done by someone without a video geek degree?
* Murrlin departs
<ltibor65> Crimsun, why cannot I read NTFS partition from Ububtu?
<meheren> g++? ok thx
<soundray> Baorc, are you sure this guy is running amd64?
<crimsun> ltibor65: did you mount it correctly?
<meheren> apr0get install g+++?
<crimsun> meheren: no, ''sudo aptitude install build-essential''
<Baorc> actually good point, dunno but im pretty sure that board is 64, i cant back it up though..
<meheren> apt-get install G++?
<mjr> paines, well, for example how the threads are arranged in /proc and show/don't show in ps, but I did check it more thorougly too some time back
<meheren> ok
<maw> "Is Ubuntu a Debian fork?" "Yes, Ubuntu is a fork"
<nicholas> video geek degree :)
<soundray> Baorc, he may just have done the plain i386 install, inspite of k8.
<johnny___> dose any one know a good network/hacking talk on freenode?
<vbgunz> s
<Baorc> then holy crap where can i find something for that because ive been trying stuff for like a week with a shitload of different things
<mjr> paines, ah, found it; getconf GNU_LIBPTHREAD_VERSION
<soundray> Baorc, don't start swearing just yet...
<eternalist> crimsun, i dont have a .fonts directory
<Baorc> i heard about amd64 having troubles with wireless and to just install the plain i386 install
<eternalist> Does anyone know where to put the tahoma.ttf font?
<ltibor65> I installed Ubuntu, I see the Windows harddrives on the desktop, but cannot read.
<paines> mjr, ahhhh.thx man
<existance> Are there any in-depth tutorials for Unix/Ubunut anyone would recommend?
<paines> mjr, didn't know of getconf
<soundray> Baorc, it may be that you just have to get a 64bit Windows driver to feed ndiswrapper with.
<crimsun> eternalist: then create one, and put the font there, then run ''sudo fc-cache -fv''
<Baorc> which i would have...
<owner989> ltibor65 read http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<mwe> i'd put tahoma.ttf in /dev/null
<existance> ltibor65, did you mount them?
<derek> how can i find out how large mplayer would be before downloading/(installing)?
<ltibor65> No,
<slew> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<existance> ltibor65, do you know which partitiosn they are?
<Baorc> i downloaded all the drivers for all the windows for my mobo, so just installing it with ndiswrapper, it should appear in network tools?
<ltibor65> automount
<DarkO> Is 64 bit Breezer faster then i386?
<Stormx2> derek: In synaptic, mark as install, then go to "apply changes". The dialog box will tell you
<paines> DarkO, yes
<existance> ltibor65, do you know which partitions they are though?
<soundray> SteveW, "At least root partition should not be on RAID1"...
<mjr> DarkO, generally, a bit. Probably not visibly except in computation-intensive jobs
<ltibor65> I can read fat32 and other linux partition, but ntfs not.
<SteveW> soundray, what does that first statement mean
<sorush20> hi guys
<SteveW> soundray, does it mean, "you should put the root not on raid, but if you want to, here's how you do it"?
<sorush20> I've still not sorted out my ubuntu problem..
<existance> ltibor65, can you paste your /etc/fstab file to www.pastebin.com?
<DarkO> Thanks  paines and mjr! I'm allready downloading 64 bit version.
<eternalist> crimsun, do you know why when i try to type in the steam login, it starts typing outside of it, like it types in my terminal and stuff
<eternalist> crimsun, i cant type inside
<cdubya> nicholas, I'm a bit late back, have you checked into scribus?
<slew> what do i need to do to get k3b to burn mp3s? says unsupported format. =[
<crimsun> eternalist: come again?
<El_Che> anyone here has gotten a vpn to work if the rules of the vpn requires a windows antivurus and a windows firewall program
<sorush20> is there a way that I could disable different services daemons from the command line in the recovery mode?
<ltibor65> How do I make it?
<El_Che> ?
<Red-Sox> snorks: kay?
<Baorc> aright off to try the other drivers.
<mwe> SteveW: I seem to remember racing conditions and having to use an initramfs to use raid on /. I might be wrong though
<soundray> SteveW, whatever it means, it says "make the raid1 in the partitioner", which means these are not the instructions for a RAID that's already set up.
<derek> Stormx2, k
<existance> Is it possible to have an extended desktop where one monitor runs off an ATI card while the other is a PCI Geforce card?
<eternalist> crimsun, im trying to run Steam, and i try to typ ein the login, but it types outside, like it isnt acceptin gmy keystrokes
<Baorc> thanks soundray
<soundray> Baorc, the drivers you've downloaded aren't necessarily 64-bit.
<crimsun> eternalist: no, do it in a Terminal
<crimsun> eternalist: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<soundray> Baorc, esp. since you said you used win2k ones (?)
<SteveW> mwe, what do you mean racing conditions
<existance> Is it possible to have an extended desktop where one monitor runs off an ATI card while the other is a PCI Geforce card?
<SteveW> mwe, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/RAID1
<oxez> eternalist: run wine in a 'desktop' , see winecfg
<eternalist> crimsun, nevermind, i set a profile to run it in a virtual desktop because it wont take focus
<eternalist> oxez, thx lol, i figured it out
<Simira> how do I print a page in b/w on a colour printer?
<ltibor65> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ltibor65> #
<ltibor65> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ltibor65> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ltibor65> /dev/hda8       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ltibor65> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<ltibor65> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<holycow> *uh oh*
<ltibor65> /dev/hda7       /media/hda7     ext3    defaults        0       2
<ltibor65> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<ltibor65> /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<ltibor65> /dev/sdb5       /media/sdb5     vfat    defaults        0       0
<existance> STOP
<mwe> SteveW: like the driver is needed to use raid, but the driver resides in the kernel on a raid fs
<eternalist> ltibor65, oh yea keep the flod coming baby
<ltibor65> /dev/sdb6       /media/sdb6     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<ltibor65> /dev/sdb7       /media/sdb7     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<ltibor65> /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<eternalist> use pastebin.com
<existance> ltibor65, don't paste in here
<ltibor65> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ltibor65> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ltibor65> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom2   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ltibor65> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<existance> ...
<oxez> wow stop
<holycow> someone ban him
<mwe> SteveW: see the problem?
<eternalist> lol
<qt2> horray, i fixed my "raw mode" irc problem :3
<ltibor65> Sorry
<jasongrieves> can someone tell me if their gdm user is disabled by default
<svk_frank> does ubunut have XEN in Universe ?
<existance> ltibor65, use www.pastebin.com and then tell us the link
<jasongrieves> i can't rmeember if I enabled mine or if ubuntu has it disabled
<SteveW> mwe, i'm confused
<qt2> ltibor65, use pastebin or nomorepasting from now on.
<johnny___> hi
<janek> how do I setup dualmonitor in ubuntu
<existance> Is it possible to have an extended desktop where one monitor runs off an ATI card while the other is a PCI Geforce card?
<johnny___> is there a program to chekc what ports ahve been blocked
<mwe> SteveW: that's why it's not to easy to use raid on / iirc
<Simira> how do I print a page in b/w on a colour printer?
<qt2> brb.
<mjr> existance, yes, shouldn't be a problem. I'm not sure if 3d acceleration would work, tho.
<soundray> existance, you can do stuff like that in X in principle.
<soundray> existance, you'll have to hack on your xorg.conf, though.
<existance> soundray, i'm decently new, is that something I shouldn't attempt for a while?
<janek> can someone help with installing ATI video drivers
<psusi> I'm trying to figure out how to make daily incremental backups... I found tar has a --newer-mtime option that looks like I should be able to use to backup only files that changed
<cdubya> Simira, what kind of printer?
<jasongrieves> mjr do you have a free minute/
<Simira> cdubya : HP Deskjet 3550
<SteveW> stevew, ya. but the installer has an option for filetype "physical volume for RAID" whatever that means
<johnny___> can some one help me?
<mjr> existance, I wouldn't recommend it for the faint of heart, no
<mjr> jasongrieves, yeah, why me? ;)
<cion> how do i check my kernel version?
<psusi> only when I use it, tar prints a line for every file it is NOT backing up because it is old, and it seems to add every directory to the archive even though it contains no newer and thus backed up files
<psusi> anyone have any sugestions on how to clean that up a bit?
<mwe> SteveW: you could do it with a seperate /boot partition that is not in a raid array or use an initfs. But again I might be wrong, it's quite some time since I read about it
<janek> I've followed the instructions on ATI site, but still can't install
<jasongrieves> mjr because you helped yesterday, could you tell me what shell user gdm is using on ur ubuntu?
<holycow> hey, on a system where there is only one account ... if you chmod 600 their dir .... you can no longer write to it of course.  how does one change the dir back to say 755?  a live cd perhaps?
<DarkO> cion - uname -a
<existance> mjr, mmm, i guess i'll wait a week and see how pissed i get at having one monitor
<soundray> existance, I'd suggest you search the web - there are reports and howtos on dual monitor setups like that. If you feel up to it, do it.
<Maniqui> it wasn just: "install amarok and play your mp3 files!". I needed to install some plug-ins, etc... now listening to Yello! thanks!
<jasongrieves> existance there are lots of posts aobut it
<mjr> jasongrieves, /bin/false
<existance> soundray, i'll look around
<svk_frank> Is there anybody working on a package for ubuntu for xen ?
<jasongrieves> mjr, great, does it have a random password ?
<johnny___> Can someone help me plz?
<Simira> cdubya : any idea?
<mjr> existance, neither of the cards supports two monitors on its own?
<Maniqui> aaaaah, linux is hard, but when you are beeing helped and you discovery something, it's a nice feeling
<cion> dark0 u sure?
<luisito> redguy, can you paste your sources.list in the paste bin please?
<mjr> jasongrieves, no, it has no valid password
<jasongrieves> mjr, thanks, helps a lot
<slew> johnny___, whats up?
<Stormchaser> !tell cion about u
<cdubya> Simira, not on that particular model, but on the Z22 I use on my lan here, I just opened the print admin and right-clicked to properties, then clicked on Advanced and there was an open to change to b/w
<DarkO> cion, yes in terminal window or console, just type  uname -a
<Stormchaser> dammit! wrong chan :/
<cdubya> Simira, System > Administration > Printing
<johnny___> say your connected to a server and that server blocks out certain ports such as irc is there away i can find out what other ports are blocked aswell?
<cion> must kernel always be compiled?
<cdubya> Simira, right-click printer > Properties
<eternalist> Anybody want to help me write a Equation to calculate Pwnage of a given object?
<trappist> johnny___: nmap
<eternalist> itll be named after me and use the greek letter 
<cdubya> Simira, then check to see if there's an Advanced tab
<sethk> Simira, you can install one instance of the printer with color set, and another instance with b+w set
<Simira> cdubya : yes, I didn't think of that. Thanks!
<cdubya> np
<eternalist> therefore a micro of that unit will be a 
<DarkO> cion, yes but it is compiled by your distribution vendor
<cdubya> Simira, sethk is right....good suggestion
<soundray> johnny___, yes, you'd have to do a port scan. But unless it's your machine, don't do it - you'll make yourself very unpopular.
<cion> Dark0 what u mean i got ubuntu by myself
<DarkO> cion, with it you've got compiled kernel too. I don't understand what do you mean.
<fco> how can i modify ubuntu configuration without X server ?
<soundray> fco, edit the relevant files in /etc/
<ompaul> fco, do you mean turn off X?
<cion> Dark0: i was told to compile kernel but my comp just goes fine, is that necessary? i downloaded linux-686 package and uninstalled linux 386
<DarkO> cion, you can compile your version and configuration of kernel by yourself
<Maniqui> there is a icon in the tray that says that there are 37 packages to update... should I update?
<johnny___> ok
<fco> ompaul, no.. i've not installed X
<Red-Sox> snorks: okay?
<johnny___> but i dont inderstand
<cion> dark0 ok where do i get ubuntu info for that?
<trappist> cion: if it ain't broke, tweak it
<maria> hi
<ompaul> cion, you need to nothing see trappist's comment
<fco> i ask if there is a shell interface to modify configuration...
<cion> trappist sorry?
<DarkO> cion, no you don't have to compile kernel, unless you want different version or kernel configuration (drivers etc)
<trappist> cion: it's a joke, mostly
<trappist> fco: in linux almost all configuration is in text files
<ompaul> fco,  your question is far to vague
<cion> trappist oh ok sorry my english is poor
<cion> Dark0 if i compile kernel my laptop will run better?
<trappist> cion: not really, no
<Simira> cdubya : didn't seem to work for the evince pdf printout, though
<Veinos> hey, i'm trying to edit a file (control.modules) i've change the permission to read and write, but i can't save it
<cion> trappist oh ok good news thx
<cion> cya all
<psusi> I'm trying to figure out how to make daily incremental backups... I found tar has a --newer-mtime option that looks like I should be able to use to backup only files that changed
<psusi> only when I use it, tar prints a line for every file it is NOT backing up because it is old, and it seems to add every directory to the archive even though it contains no newer and thus backed up files
<maria> hi, how can I install new hardware, a wireless lan card for example
<trappist> Veinos: are you the owner of that file?
<psusi> anyone have any sugestions on how to clean that up a bit?
<DarkO> cion probably not
<jasongrieves> Veinos are you using sudo gedit control.modules
<Veinos> no
<jasongrieves> or your fav/ text editor
<johnny___> if i port redirected port 6667 through 80 would it mess up my webbrowsing?
<jasongrieves> sudo nano control.modules
<Veinos> not the owner, but i change the permission for others to write it
<maria> hi, how can I install new hardware, a wireless lan card for example
<calamari> yay.. back in ubuntu :)
<soundray> fco, is there something specific that you'd like to configure?
<Veinos> isn't that enough?
<cdubya> Simira, sorry, what were you trying to print?
<fco> ompaul, the initial configuration is in a text interface.. there is a similar interface for post configuration ?
<ompaul> maria, if you have bought it you may need to use ndiswrapper (to do so >>/msg ubotu ndiswrapper<<)
<calamari> noice thing about my ff1.5 package is that it was easy to get back to 1.0.7 .. hehe
<Simira> cdubya : a pdf from evince
<fco> soundray, yes the network interfaces for example
<jasongrieves> Veinos sorry you'll have to get some other help, i gotta run
<cdubya> ah
<maria> thx ompaul, ill try that out
<ompaul> fco, depends on the program, in a lot of cases as has been said the config is in txt
<soundray> fco, good example. You use an editor, eg. nano, and open /etc/network/interfaces
<jasongrieves> Veinos you need to be in the group/owner fora file/folder or set the permission for writing for all users otherwise
<ompaul> fco, in /etc/ or the users home directory for non system wide configs
<cdubya> Simira, did you happen to go ahead and try sethk's suggestion and create two different instances of the printer......
<soundray> fco, the syntax of the file is documented in man interfaces.
<Veinos> it worked, with sudo gedit... i jsut thought changing the permission would solve the problem :\
<lito> xD
<lito> wena
<fco> ompaul, soundray, ok Thanks
<Simira> cdubya : it's not possible, as I can't rename the printer, I think... I'm still working on it
<levander> Does a 'make clean' remove everything that has been built when you do a 'make' with the linux kernel sources?
<trappist> Veinos: files aren't just readable and writable - they're readable and writable for the owner, the owner's group, and/or others
<jasongrieves> Veinos be careful with modifying system files w/ permissions
<jasongrieves> Veinos you dont want to give all users write access to say xorg
<johnny___> can i net send to a windows computer using linux???????
<levander> The damn kernel HOWTO has been taken down off tldp.org while they're writing a new one, and I can't find good doc.'s.
<cdubya> Simira, double click on New printer, then set the name to be something unique, like HP_ModNum_BW.....
<Veinos> jason, i believe you, but i don't know what xorg is :)
<cdubya> Simira, then make that one set by default to B/W
<jasongrieves> Veinos xorg.conf, controls hwo your X server behaves
<trappist> johnny___: sudo apt-get install linpopup
<Veinos> trapist: yah i understand that, but what amI as default user? other?
<adamw_> !listkeys print
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'print' by key (5 shown): print ;; printing ;; printer ;; network printing ;; printers.
<jasongrieves> Veinos in your case control.modules could be "written" by any user on the system if oyu gave it 777 permissions
<johnny___> ah i had to download it no wonder why it didnt work
<adamw_> !print
<ubotu> print is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<jasongrieves> Veinos or any user who got illegal access
<cdubya> Simira, then make sure to set your other to color and remember which one you're spooling to when you send the pdf...;)
<DarkO> johnny____, smbclient -M user "message" or something like that - check man page of smbclient
<piedoggie> which package do I need to install for mkinitrd?
<jasongrieves> Veinos sudo allows to be "root" to edit something
<trappist> piedoggie: initrdtools iirc
<Veinos> not scared of hackers for now... since i'm trying to make my wireless to work :)
<Simira> cdubya : Ubuntu doesn't allow me to manually name printers. It's just "producer - model"
<piedoggie> thanks
<jasongrieves> Veinos and then back to your user when its closed
<jasongrieves> Veinos i dont blame you :) just fying
<trappist> piedoggie: initrd-tools
<Ep|phany> does anyone know a good program to hide my ip?
<trappist> Ep|phany: from whom
<piedoggie> thaks
<maria> ompaul, how can I get your information to work? do I have to type it in a terminal?
<Ep|phany> no just to hide it on the interent kinda
<raul> hola
<trappist> Ep|phany: you have to connect through a proxy to do that
<_jason> Ep|phany, use a proxy
<ompaul> !tell maria about ndiswrapper
<ompaul> maria, try the card first incase it has native support then you just click on System - Administration - Networking
<Stormx2> How do I copy all files in a directory to another directory?
<Ep|phany> are there any program that grabs proxys randonmly and like a separate gui
<sethk> Stormx2, cp -av
<sethk> Stormx2, for example,   cp -av /x/y/z/. /a/b/.
<sethk> Stormx2, or, to the current directory, cp -av /x/y/z/. .
<Baorc> Aright still no luck with AMD64 and wireless...
<sethk> stock, note the dots, they are part of the command
<Veinos> whatever command i do, it ends with errors :(
<sethk> Stormx2, sorry stock, I meant storm2, the dots are part of the command
<Baorc> Can anyone help me with this (AMD64 + wireless
<sethk> Stormx2, the v part just means verbose, but I like to use it and see what's happening
<Veinos> (Baorc): i,m in the same situation :(
<Baorc> yeah its annoying, what mother board do you have?
<cdubya> Simira, just tested it and I added an identical printer and the print manager just assigns the second instance with a -1 in it's name to keep it unique
<maria> ompaul, the card appears, but how can I configure the hardware to ensure it works? It's market as not configured..
<Ep|phany> how do i use a proxy wirth mozilla
<Ep|phany> firefox
<_jason> Ep|phany, edit -> prefs -> general -> conneciton settings
!lilo:*! Hi all. Please be aware that we've resolved a number of issues resulting in spurious clonebot bans on Tor users. Freenode supports Tor, and you should feel free to use it while you're here. Thanks!
<johnny___> is ther a peogram like neo trace but for linux
<DarkO> What is general support for 64 bit drivers in Breezer?
<johnny___> ettherape
<amparo_pzzi> some program to pass avi to vcd?????
<mcphail> LjL: well done on the howto
<johnsie2k> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<LjL> mcphail: thanks, i saw you added some info too
<levander> Nobody has seen instructions on how to copy the partitions that contain your linux system to another disk, and then to run that system off the other disk have they?
<eternalist> Is there a utility similar to PowerStrip for linux
<matty66> morning all
<maria> ompaul, how do I know it has native support?
<ompaul> maria, try it
<eternalist> Meaning, is there a utility where you can press certain keycombos to get a higher gamma
<eternalist> i know on windows, i can press Ctrl+alt++ or - to get a higher gamma or lower
<Nico_1981> levander, i have found sth that may interest you: in kernel config, you can type a suffix to add to the kernel version name (like 2.6.14.3-mykernel)
<eternalist> sometimes i need to adjust the brightness, and i find it handy to do it that way
<lord_drachenblut> hey all
<trappist> eternalist: I use a gamma plugin for gkrellm
<levander> Nico_1981: that is cool, i'll do that next time
<eternalist> does it accept keyboard shortcuts?
<Nico_1981> levander, with this you may be able to use make install
<eternalist> and whats it called?
<levander> Nico_1981: that documentation I wanted on the linux kernel Makefile, you type 'make help' and all the doc.'s are there
<johnny___> is there a program for linux that is like neo trace
<Nico_1981> levander, it is in config > general setp > local version
<Stormx2> What should I do once i've accidently deleted all content in my /usr/share/pixmaps directory?
<Stormx2> >.>
<lord_drachenblut> anyone got a few to try to help me figure out a small problem
<trappist> eternalist: it's called gkrellm-gamma and I don't think it takes keyboard shortcuts but it's quite handy.  if you know of a console app that will adjust gamma you could map keys to it
<Veinos> what does it means when i have a big X in the up right corner of the icon of a file?
<matty66> hi all, i'm really new to linux and ubuntu, i'm trying to set up apache on it; i type "./configure prefix=/usr/local/apache2" and i get the error message "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" i have very little idea what i'm doing, can anyone help me past this error please?
<Veinos> it's a .gz
<trappist> matty66: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Stormx2> Seriously like, could someone tar up their /usr/share/pixmaps folder...
<trappist> matty66: but why not just sudo apt-get install apache2
<lord_drachenblut> i'm trying to get a usb headset to work with ubuntu and not sure what i need to do to get it up and running
<administrator> so how is everyone doin
<_jason> Stormx2, what happened
<johnny___> hi
<eternalist> trappist, yes, xgamma, but thats a lot of work lol
<trappist> Stormx2: it's 9MB
<matty66> trappist: i've never heard of "sudo apt-get install apache2" it hasn't been in any of the instructions i';ve read anywhere, what does it do?
<mjr> Stormx2, well, you could check /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list files to see what packages install files into the pixmap directory, and reinstall those packages
<Stormx2> _jason: I managed to copy some files accidently into /usr/share/pixmaps/./ And I went and did rm -rf /usr/share/pixmaps/./ and it deleted everything. Joy.
<trappist> matty66: it installs apache2
<Red-Sox> snorks: ?
<johnny___> is there a program on linux that is a trace route bu plots the servers on a map????????
<trappist> Stormx2: well done
<_jason> Stormx2, heh could be worse :D  I'll tar mine up for you, do you have an email address? pm me
<Stormx2> trappist: I know >.>
<urbanfox[loyal] > johnny___, xtraceroute
<johnny___> ::)
<Baorc> Anyone got any luck installing wireless on AMD64?
<urbanfox[loyal] > it's not in the ubuntu reps
<matty66> trappist: i'll try it, but any idea how to fix the other issue?
<Mabus06> how can I make an image to be used for an icon that isn't a rectangle... ie: say it's a circle, it wouldnt have white corners showing up on the icon
<lord_drachenblut> ...
<trappist> matty66: yeah, the thing I said before sudo apt-get install apache2
<lord_drachenblut> guess knows the answer
<Stormx2> Mabus06: Transparency?
<Mabus06> Stormx2, uh, sure
<trappist> Mabus06: it would have to be a rectangle with transparent corners
<Mabus06> Stormx2, what program can I do this easiest with?
<trappist> Mabus06: gimp
<Stormx2> Mabus06: The GIMP
<luisito> anyone please paste your sources.list in pastebin for me to check something, thanks
<mjr> Stormx2, apt-get --reinstall install $(grep ^/usr/share/pixmaps /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | cut -d : -f 1 | sed s:/var/lib/dpkg/info/:: | sed s:.list$:: | sort -u
<Stormx2> mjr: O_O ok
<johnny___> where would i get xtraceroute from
<mjr> Stormx2, "should" reinstall all packages that have pixmaps installed ;)
<trappist> Stormx2: www.linuxkungfu.org/tmp/pixmaps.tar.bz2
<mjr> oops, lacking a ")" right at the end
<Stormx2> mjr: That just got me to a bash prompt.
<matty66> trappist: thanks, i'll go try it
<shachaf> I can't get X to work using the ATI drivers (card is Radeon Xpress 200M) on Ubuntu 5.10. X aborts with signal 4 (SIGILL), but I can't see any (EE) lines. I do see 'Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o":  No symbols found'. Has anyone else had this problem?
<mjr> Stormx2, yeah, see above
<Stormx2> mjr: With a little ">"
<Stormx2> trappist: Thanks :D
<Mabus06> Stormx2, so how can I make the gimp turn all the white pixels to be transparent? I'm spankin' new to gimp.
<dv> how do i get ubuntu to act as a nat gateway?
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> How do i install newest Firefox?
<Mabus06> read /topic
<trappist> dv: www.linuxkungfu.org/files/scripts/ics
<odat> anyone have any problems with lcd screens when starting up your computer
<Stormx2> Mabus06: Use the "magic wand" and select the white, then go Select > Invert, then Copy, Then Paste as new image
<Mabus06> (you can't I think, gimmulF|GoAGNES )
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> Mabus06:  I meant is it ok installing it manually?
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> working fine e.t.c ...
<odat> when is start up ubuntu the splach screen while ubuntu is loading is off to the left and not centered   not sure how to fix this
<_jason> gimmulF|GoAGNES, yes works fine for me but it's unsupported so you do it at your own risk
<urbanfox[loyal] > odat, is this a laptop?
<mwe> gimmulF|GoAGNES: there is a wiki. it works fine
<mwe> !firefox15
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> _jason: java works?
<ubotu> [firefox15]  see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> mwe:  where's it?
<_jason> gimmulF|GoAGNES, yes
<odat> UrbanFox, no its a desktop
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> thanks
<dv> trappist, thanks
<urbanfox[loyal] > odat, oh, then I wouldn't know... but check if your BIOS has a display stretch option or something like that
<urbanfox[loyal] > and enable it
<urbanfox[loyal] > that fixed it on my laptop at least
<ying> Hello, everybody. I have just finished the ubuntu installation and when I tried to install kdevelop3, it reported that there was unmet dependencies. Anyone has an idea? thanks.
<odat> UrbanFox, did you have the same symptom?
<SteveW> soundray, i tink i got it figured out
<johnsie2k> is firefox 1.5 worth the update?
<SteveW> soundray, i wasn't setting the software raid up under a primary partition
<DarkO> johnsie2k, sure is!
<theD3viL> DarkO, why ?
<DarkO> Faster,new futures, better popup blocking ...
<johnsie2k> but i cant apt get it right?
<cdubya> johnny___, sudo apt-get install xt
<johnny___> nice one dude :)
<_jason> johnsie2k, right
<maria> ompaul, you're my hero!! Ubuntu installed the card and I only had to insert the correct key for the wlan-encryption. That was it. Just great, I really start to love Ubuntu and now I'm ready to forget all about $indows =D
<cdubya> johnny___, it will be kinda buried in the applications menu, though...hang on
<johnsie2k> dang
<ompaul> maria, I am no hero, but thanks all the same, you did the work :-)
<cdubya> johnny___, Applications > Debian > System > xt
<Techie_dude> i need to set up my printer and i can't get it to work......any help
<Techie_dude> can some one please help?
* xychix gaat bier doen
<cdubya> Techie_dude, what's the problem
<_jason> ubotu, tell Techie_dude about print
<johnny___> no woz i just open it from konsole
<Techie_dude> i tried to print a page ant it just wont work
<shachaf> I can't get X to work using the ATI drivers (card is Radeon Xpress 200M) on Ubuntu 5.10. X aborts with signal 4 (SIGILL), but I can't see any (EE) lines. I do see 'Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o":  No symbols found'. Has anyone else encountered this problem, and if so, how did they solve it?
<johnny___> hello any pedo's here?
<trappist> johnny___: what?
<cdubya> Techie_dude, what kind of printer?
<Ep|phany> are there any anomity programs for ubuntu
<johnny___> lol not me dont worry friends stole my laptop
<johnsie2k> hahaha
<nass> Hello
<maria> ompaul, I wouldn't have done it without your help.. I'm so happy to know I can get the help I need right here! Linux is just great and that's all thanks to you guys!! Kiss to all of you. cu
<johnsie2k> what is the best java?
<trappist> ompaul: man I'm jealous
<nass> Could someone help me with ATI drivers ? I read all I found, but it still does not work
<Techie_dude> darn my printer isn't even on the list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<odat> when starting up ubuntu the splash screen while ubuntu is loading is off to the left and not centered   not sure how to fix this
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*user.veloxzone.com.br]  by crimsun
<_jason> Techie_dude, check linuxprinting.org, that list is just created by users
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<jonnyt> hey folks I have a question
<shachaf> nass: What card are you using?
<jonnyt> What would happen if I try and cp a file thats currently downloading?
<nass> I use ATI mobility radeon 9000
<jonnyt> will it copy where its up to? or become garbled?
<shachaf> nass: I'm having trouble getting this Radeon Xpress 200M working, too.
<_jason> jonnyt, copy where it is up to
<Mabus06> how can I check what broswer I'm using? (versoin, specifically)
<trappist> metzen: help => about
<shachaf> nass: What error message does X give?
<trappist> err
<jonnyt> _jason, what if its a large file 300Mb/750 downloaded, and you then copy
<trappist> Mabus06: help => about
<jonnyt> because its gonna take a long time to copy
<jonnyt> and by the time its near done some more would of downloaded
<nass> shachaf, it says that kernel driver version does not match....
<nass> (about fglrx)
<adjacent> hmm. when attempting to install eclipse, apt wants to install mozilla-browser. i have firefox, how do i use that to meet the dependency?
<emil> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<shachaf> nass: You're using ATI's drivers?
<_jason> jonnyt, i'd suggest you try it, but I've done it on ~100mb size files and it just copies what it is up to.
<nass> yes, I tried the ones with ubuntu, and the latest from ATI, none work
<jonnyt> thanks jason
<ompaul> trappist, why?
<shachaf> nass: What version of the drivers, 8.19.10?
<Napo> I have upgraded my machine from hoary to breezy and now my nvidia driver are very very slow
<nass> shachaf, yes
<trappist> ompaul: there's like 3 chicks on the whole internet using linux, and you got one lovin all over you
<Techie_dude> ...what is the command to unpack tar.gz files?
<urbanfox[loyal] > Techie_dude, tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<trappist> tar zxf file.tar.gz
<shachaf> Techie_dude: "tar -xzvf".
<Seveas> Techie_dude, tar zxf filename.tar.gz
<trappist> got that covered I gues
<ompaul> trappist, :-)
<nass> shachaf, kernel module is said to be 8.16.20
<nass> at x server startup....
* cafuego wibbles mildly
<shachaf> nass: Do you make a .deb, or install directly?
<nass> direct install, automatic
<johnny___> i try to scan a site in xtrace it shows the site up but dosent plot it up on the map
<shachaf> nass: Hmm, I've had better luck with making .debs.
<shachaf> nass: Try that, maybe it'll work.
<Stormx2> *sigh* gettings my icons back..... sloowly
<anavim> what terminals support copy/paste, besides gnome-terminal and konsole?
<nass> shachaf, yes, but which version ? moreover, the list is too big and don't fit in my screen.....
<jeffisageek> ok i have a question...is there a way to upgrade to firefox 1.5 via synaptic?
<Techie_dude> and how do i do a ppd.gz file
<trappist> Stormx2: didn't I give you a giant stack of icons?
<_jason> jeffisageek, /topic
<trappist> Techie_dude: gunzip
<shachaf> nass: From the list, choose Ubuntu if you can see it.
<ompaul> jeffisageek, that was a no
<shachaf> nass: It's the last option.
<Plagued> anyone use vsftpd?
<jeffisageek> _jason, thanks :D
<jeffisageek> need to learn to read
<Stormx2> trappist: Yep, but I have some apps you didn't have. Only a couple.
<trappist> aight then
<nass> there seems to be several version for ubuntu, I can only see the upper aprt of the first
* trappist deletes the temp file
<shachaf> nass: The last option is 5.10.
<shachaf> nass: So just press the down arrow until you get there, I guess.
<shachaf> nass: Then <SPACE><ENTER>.
<shachaf> nass: By the way, did you ever get horizontal lines on the screen after starting X?
<nass> no, never
<shachaf> nass: Hmm.
<nass> and the keyboards shortcuts do not work
<shachaf> nass: Keyboard shortcuts?
<shachaf> nass: What do you mean?
<mp3guy> is there a way to print screen in xfce?
<Otis> why does gcc -v show version 4.0 even after I've done apt-get install gcc-3.4 ?
<trappist> mp3guy: import -window root file.png
<Otis> do I have to uninstall gcc-4.0 altogether ?
<airox> Otis: change gcc symlink to direct to gcc-3.4.
<Stormx2> There
<trappist> Otis: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 or use update-alternatives
<theCore> how do i make a backup of my GPG private key?
<Stormx2> All my icons are back.
<Otis> airox: that shounds like a good idea
<Otis> thx
<trappist> theCore: cp
<airox> Otis: do what trappist suggeste
<airox> d
<cafuego> theCore: copy ~/.gnupg to a safe location.
<Otis> trappist: thx for the tip
<Veinos> :(
<Techie_dude> and what command do i use with install files
<Seveas> theCore, cp ~/.gnupg/secring.gpg /path/to/backup
<theCore> thx
<nass> shachaf, space - enter
<cafuego> note SAFE location
<Red-Sox> snorks: hi
<Baorc> I got troubles with AMD64 and wireless, can anyone help?
<Veinos> i installed ndiswrapper, and my wireless driver, when i check it with -l, it says; invalid drivers!
<Veinos> what can i do??
<Baorc> Veinos, what did you use to install the drivers&
<Techie_dude> what command do i use with .install files
<Red-Sox> mumblesatccna: hi
<shachaf> nass: Hmm.
<Baorc> ?
<trappist> Baorc: you've been saying that all day.  you might have better luck asking an actual, specific question.
<Veinos> ndiswrapper
<Baorc> ok trappist : drivers for my wireless are installed but it wont show up in network tools
<Red-Sox> stijn: hi
<Baorc> basically can't configure it and it doesn't show up anywhere
<shachaf> nass: It looks like you can run this script on the command line.
<Baorc> wlan0 is non-existant
<Veinos> baorc, did you check if the drivers are properly installed?
<alekz> how can i set a connection using a wireless device if is connected by usb ?
<Veinos> what is your card?
<Baorc> yeah i did
<Siph0n> neone here have a NEC dvd burner?
<Baorc> its an onboard Asus A8v-e deluxe, its a marvell card
<mumblesatccna> networke died
<Baorc> ndiswrapper -l gives : driver present, hardware present
<Techie_dude> Does anyone know what command i use with .install files
<Siph0n> K3b says my dvd is buring at 4-6X, and its an 8X dvd burner.... ne reason? :)
<Siph0n> dvds are 8x also
<Siph0n> lol i think
<Veinos> ok
<nass> shachaf, I'm trying from command line
<Siph0n> k yea
<Siph0n> actually its a 16x burner
<Veinos> can't help ya, i know nothing :) just trying to get those drivers working first
<Veinos> if i get further, i'll let you know
<Baorc> which card do you have?
<shachaf> nass: Try ./ati[...]  --buildpkg Ubuntu/5.10.
<shachaf> nass: (If you're running 5.10.)
<trappist> Baorc: I don't think ndiswrapper works on amd64
<Baorc> ive seen some successes
<Baorc> but not with the same card
<trappist> somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but it wants to use win32 (as in 32 bit) drivers
<Baorc> they were broadcomm cards or something
<nass> make: dh_testdir : commande introuvable
<nass> make: *** [configure]  Erreur 127
<Techie_dude> I can't make odds from ends out of this driver thing.....is there a way i can configure my lexmark x75 fom the computer itself
<Baorc> oh i gave it 32bit drivers
<nass> shachaf, it does not work neither
<Baorc> and i also tried with my 64bit ones
<Baorc> both installed correctly
<ying> hello, I have just finished the installation of ubuntu 5.10, and tried to install kde. But it reports some problems on dependency. Anyone can help me! thanks a lot
<shachaf> nass: Did you install the .debs?
<Veinos> i got a broadcom on 64bit ubuntu and can't install the drivers ;(
<shachaf> nass: Is the error different?
<Baorc> i tried them at different times, but they still wouldn't show up in network tools or wouldnt be added anyways
<nass> how I get the .debs ?
<Baorc> Veinos : this is for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<alej> i just installed ubuntu on a pII, but it loaded my machine with gnome..and is to heavy for it, how can i uninstall all gnome?
<alej> is there a clean way of doing it?
<Baorc> Veinos : also check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78442.html
<Ribs> alej: Do a 'server' install, then you'll get a prompt a little else, you can install what you want from there.
<shachaf> nass: Running the script with "--buildpkg Ubuntu/5.10" should generate them.
<mjr> alej, if you're not too short on disk space, just install a lighter alternative and use it instead
<Natdigga_> ok.  I downloaded wine now what do I do to use it :)
<shachaf> nass: Are you running 5.10, by the way?
<blackraven14250> I accidentally configured grub to boot from the wrong partition, how can I change is permanently?
<nass> shachaf, yes, 5.10
<alej> oke, but its installed already
<Techie_dude> Baorc: is there a way i can configure my lexmark x75 printer with ubuntu without having to install drivers
<ying> Hello, anyone hear me?
<alej> so i shall reinstall all?
<Veinos> (Baorc): thanks, i'll checkthis out
<shachaf> nass:nass: Are the .debs generated when you run the script?
<nass> shachaf, but the script hangs and does not generate .debs
<alej> or is there a way to just wipe gnome?
<Veinos> even though i think i being there before :)
<Ribs> alej: That's the easiest way I can think of
<alej> Ribs, ok, thnk
<Ribs> alej: you could apt-get remove everything...
<Ribs> but I dunno how many packages gnome has
<nass> make: dh_testdir : commande introuvable --> error 27*
<Baorc> Techie_dude : I don't think I'm the guy to be asking that, I helped Veinos because I have the same problem and have been researching for weeks on this subject, so I wouldn't know
<alekz> anyone has a repository to get firefox 1.5 ?
<nass> make: dh_testdir : commande introuvable --> error 127 (excuse)
<Techie_dude> oh
<Baorc> sorry, lol
<Baorc> but if I had to take a guess, I would say no
<shachaf> nass: Hangs?
<alej> Ribs, everything named gnome  from the dpkg -L list?
<shachaf> nass: It just takes a while, did you ^C it?
<nass> no, it stops by itself !
<shachaf> nass: And ls doesn't show any .debs?
<mjr> alej, apt-get remove libgnome2-0 should remove most of the gnome stuff (since most of it depends on it), if you really want to remove it
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> Wtf, i copied .mozilla-thunderbird/ from my last ubuntu installation and now replaced the new .mozilla-thunderbird/ dir with my backup after a clean installation but it wnt start
<nass> no, nothing
<alej> mjr thanks
<cdubya> Techie_dude, wish I could help, but I've found, just as in my case (have an x3300 series on an OS X box that I'd like to spool to), but I don't have the drivers, nor will there be likely....
<blackraven14250> excuse me, does anyone know how to change grub to boot from a different partition, and make the change permanent?
<Ribs> blackraven14250: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ribs> or use gedit if you prefer
<ashley3452> hi, can somone help me out please. I want to track down where a deamon(nvtvd) is being started from, should I used a big grep or is there a better way ?
<Ribs> You'd need to read up on grub-speak tho
<derek> bye
<Ribs> I'm a little rusty myself
<blackraven14250> ok, i've been editing it manually, think it's about the same?
<Paradosso> what font do you use in terminal?
<conn> hi, does anyone here use freenx? How can I made the server change the fonts to 96x96dpi (it's set to 75 by default)?
<Ribs> blackraven14250: The method I gave you is editing manually
<Ribs> saving the file wll make the changes permanent, as you wanted.
<calamari> blackraven: default         0
<blackraven14250> i mean, i've been editing it manually from within grub, so it won't save changes
<nass> shachaf, It was debhelper missing..... now it goes further..... working on it
<calamari> blackraven14250: I'm pretty sure changing that 0 to the correct entry is what you want
<shachaf> nass: Oh, right, I forgot that I installed those packages.
<ashley3452> hi, can somone help me out please. I want to track down where a deamon(nvtvd) is being started from, should I used a big grep or is there a better way ?
<nass> shachaf, and fakeroot...... how I get it ?
<Ribs> nass: sudo apt-get install ...
<shachaf> nass: fakeroot, debhelper, build-essential, make, module-assistant, gcc-3.4.
<Red-Sox> snorks: r u there?
<trappist> ashley3452: if you didn't start it manually, grep -r nvtvd /etc/init.d
<shachaf> nass: apt-get install fakeroot, debhelper, build-essential, make, module-assistant, gcc-3.4.
<nass> Ribs, thx. I realised it was easy only after asking.....
<maxi> hola
<maxi> alguien habla espaol
<trappist> !es
<shachaf> nass: Oops, sudo apt-get, sorry.
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<PokerFacePenguin> blackraven14250: if you want to, u can make it boot a different partition by default by moving it to the top of the list as well (when editing the menu.lst)
<blackraven14250> thankls alot ribs, gonna see if it works now
<maxi> como me conecto a ubuntu-es
<maxi> ??
<trappist> maxi: /join #ubuntu-es
<maxi> okas
<ashley3453> testing .
<luisito> why in breezy the mail command doesn't work?
<ashley3453> can anyone here me,...
<jesseman_> ashley3453: you mean hear ? :)
<_jason> ashley3453, I can read what you are typing
<hlen> ashley3453, you can find out which package owns the binary, then see which script it's got installed
<ashley3453> thanks guys, this client greys out my text, makes it look like its not actually being sent
<shachaf> ashley3453: What client?
<levander> How damn long does it take to compile the kernel?  It's been running half an hour on a dual processor, pentium iii 550 already.
<hlen> ashley3453, dpkg -S $(which nvtvd)
<ashley3453> x-chat
<luisito> the mail command was eliminated?
<ying> excuse me, anyone hear me??
<navarone> ashely> xchat greys your text so that you see what you have types previously
<Red-Sox> ying: what did you say?
<eternalist> ET is the shiz
<eternalist> what are cool games ar efor linux i wonder
<ashley3453> hlen,  nvtv: /usr/sbin/nvtvd is the response, but i kinda already knew that
<shachaf> nass: Is it working?
<hlen> ashley3453, dpkg -L nvtv
<ashley3453> where woul i alter the command line paramters for that daemon ?
<nass> shachaf, yes, I've got the .deb
<ashley3453> ahhh got ya
<ashley3453> /etc/init.d/nvtv
<nass> another stupid question...... the .deb, how do I install it ?
<levander> nass: 'dpkg -i <filename>.deb'
<ying> thanks. It is the first time I am here, just to make sure others can see me. I have just installed ubuntu5.1 but is unable to install KDE due to some dependency problem, do you know why?
<navarone> nass...cd to directory it was downloaded to and in terminal type sudo dpkg -i <name>.deb
<mr_daemon> hell there. Does anyone has any experience with Maxtor OneTouch drives?
<mr_daemon> .... hello.
<mr_daemon> Not hell.
<hlen> heh
<ashley3453> hlen, thanks for your help
<hlen> ashley3453, sure thing
<luisito> nobody knows nothing about what happened to the mail command!?
<nass> levander, navarone thanks
<hlen> luisito, you probably don't have your smtp setup right
<navarone> np nass
<mr_daemon> I was actually wondering if anyone got the said OneTouch button on the front of the drive to work...
<paul__> I'm following a howto on installing Mythtv on Ubuntu and running into a problem compiling the ivtv drivers for Hauppage PVR-350. Is there some GCC version weirdness I should know about?
<nass> shachaf, which .deb should I install ? I installed only xorg-driver-fglrx_8.19.10-1_i386, that's enough ?
<shachaf> nass: I installed all of them.
<ashley3453> damn ok thats not actually gonna fix my problem
<Red-Sox> snorks: hi
<ashley3453> does anyone know much about nvtv and tv out ?
<luisito> hlen, it isn't that. Is that the mail command doesn't exists when I write it in the terminal
<nass> shachaf, done. I reboot to give it a try, and report back here !
<nasimuto> is there a command line utility which can load a string to paste ?
<nasimuto> i.e i run a command and after running it i can paste something anywhere in X
<luisito> hlen, that's not right
<paul__> I did apt-get install build-essential and apt-get install linux-headers-386 but when I type make in the ivtv directory I get errors like this: make[1] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<shachaf> nass: Why reboot?
<PokerFacePenguin> luisito: i run breezy, and CLI mail works for me
<nass> shachaf, there's an other way ?
<shachaf> nass: I don't see why a reboot would be necessary.
<Orporg> Can someone help me get my WiFi network working with Ubuntu please?
<hlen> luisito, try ``whereis mail''.. maybe you need the mailx package?
<luisito> PokerFacePenguin, hmmm, then I don't have it.... so strange...
<navarone> nass...you only need to restart x server
<markVisiting> I'm on breezy/badger and I can't get cups-pdf to work. I have the cups-pdf.conf file installed. I get a 'failed to set file mode for PDF file' error in the cups-pdf_log file. Anyone know the magic?
<navarone> ctrl-alt-backspace
<ashley3453> Orporg, possibly whats wrong with it atm ?
<nass> navarone, that's cool..... just need to learn how !
<shachaf> navarone: X isn't working for nass (or me).
<luisito> hlen, lets see...
<Orporg> I'm not sure.  The card seems to be detected and working fine and I have my WEP key and other goodies configured.  I just can't seem to connect to the Internet
<ispiked> when I try to access my shared samba files on this linux box from windows, I get prompted for a password. my password for my user on the linux box doens't work.
<navarone> nass...try typing startx at terminal prompt
<nass> shachaf, yes, it is, but not with ATI proprietary drivers
<navarone> nass...okay...then restart x after closing programs
<ashley3453> i would suggest checking the IP address settings then
<ashley3453> do you have a router with dhcp ?
<shachaf> nass: I thought you said it didn't.
<nass> navarone, but how to do that ?
<shachaf> nass: I must have misunderstood you.
<Red-Sox> snorks: u there?
<Orporg> The IP is set to DHCP, which is how my access point hands them out
<navarone> nass...i already told you ctrl-alt-backspace
<shachaf> nass: You're running from X?
<ashley3453> can you ping your access point
<Orporg> No, I tried
<nass> shachaf, yes, from X. navarone oops, didn't se, sorry
<luisito> hlen, no, I don't have it..
<tk401> hello all
<ashley3453> then perhaps you are not set up at the wifi layer
<hlen> ispiked, you need to setup your samba accounts. `man mksmbpasswd' and `man smbpasswd' will help you
<tk401> can someone help with grub please?
<hlen> luisito, apt-get install mailx?
<ashley3453> how sure are you that the key is correct
<ispiked> hlen: you're sure it's not something with the folder permissions?
<luisito> hlen, it should be in /bin by default I think, right?
<Orporg> Quite.  I used the same key on a Windows XP machine and my iBook and it worked
<ashley3453> ok
<hlen> ispiked, no. if you've set it up right, it could be *shrug*
<tk401> i have kubuntu dapper drake installed on hda1 with grub in the MBR and I have breezy on hda3, but it want grub to load from menu.lst on hda3 not hda1
<Orporg> The access point also broadcasts its ESSID, which isn't being picked up.  I put it in manually and still no good
<ashley3453> so in netwroking your card is configured and active
<Orporg> Yes
<Orporg> And I looked at the Ubuntu wiki and surprisingly, it looks as if this card is supported right out of the box.
<ashley3453> i can't recall what i had to do to get my card to work, but i think i had to compile modules and stuff, if yours is supported out of the box, you shouldnt have to do that
<ying> Orporg: I have the similar problem minutes ago. And it does work after I deactive the wired ethe card.
<Orporg> Ubuntu certainly found out a lot about it.  It does detect its maker and model perfectly.
<Orporg> I don't have a wired card in there as well.  Just the wireless
<ashley3453> yes is the wifi set as the gateway ?
<ashley3453> nvm , must be
<Passion> hi
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: i would set a static ip on it and add a default route and test it that way
<ispiked> hlen: alright. I got it setup for me. any reason /home/me is shared, too? I didn't tell it to do that.
<Orporg> I don't think the access point will hand out static IPs
<hlen> ispiked, i think [homes]  is shared by default in your smb.conf file.
<Orporg> And if I turn off DHCP it'll bollocks up the rest of the machines using it
<ispiked> hlen: is there a way to get this setup so people don't have to login?
<tk401> can someone help with grub please?
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: if you are using private addressing with your router, then you probably arent handing out the entire range of possible ips....set it outside of the dhcp lease pool
<cjfs> hi!
<shachaf> nass: Nass, I think I got it working.
<hlen> ispiked, probably. i have no experience with that though
<nass> shachaf, yes !!!
<shachaf> nass: Try running "fglrxconfig".
<nass> I think it is still not good for me
<Orporg> I have no idea what you're talking about, sorry.  It's a pretty simple access point.
<nass> fglrxinfo says : OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Orporg> I know it can't do MAC address filtering
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: is it finding the AP?
<shachaf> nass: fglrxconfig, not fglrxinfo.
<Sanne> tk401: better describe your problem, so anybody who knows hoe to help can just jump in :)
<JptrDuo> hey when's Firefox 1.5 and OOo 2.0 stable (not beta) gonna be in breezy backports?
<shachaf> nass: Do you have that?
<ying> Orporg: r u able to ping the router?
<Mabus06> To anyone who's interested; Firefox 1.5 is signifigantly faster than the old version. However, it makes the layout of many pages very screwy. And they say they improved popup support, but on this one site I never used to get popups, and now I do so...
<Orporg> No, not as far as I can tell.  And I can't ping it.  I even used the "iwconfig" scan thing.  Nothing turned up
<nass> shachaf, yes
<Orporg> I'm using said access point with mIRC right now, so I know it's working
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: sudo dhclient  in a terminal window
<tk401> please help with GRUB: i have kubuntu dapper drake installed on hda1 with grub in the MBR and I have breezy on hda3, but it want grub to load from menu.lst on hda3 not hda1
<JptrDuo> heh that's they get for majorly redoing CSS
<shachaf> nass: Run that, and it'll make another xorg.conf.
<Sanne> Mabus06: in what way does Firefox 1.5 makes pages layout screwy?
<PokerFacePenguin> oh, its not recog..nvrmnd
<shachaf> nass: Make a backup of your old one first.
<Mabus06> Sanne, there are buttons in this one page I frequent. They now all overlap each other.
<Orporg> All right
<Orporg> I am getting a string of data that seems to continually update itself
<Sanne> Mabus06: usually those effects are due to crappy HTML, as Firefox is one of the most standards compliant browser. Can I have a look at the page?
<hlen> tk401, what i'd try to do is let grub use hda1 and merge the relevant sections from (hda3)/path/to/menu.lst to (hda1)/path/to/menu.lst. but that's me.
<Mabus06> Sanne, actually no, you can't. The buttons appear after the login screen and it takes up to 2 days to get your account verified.
<vasc> hello. i was trying to compile alsa following the instructions here: http://www.planetamd64.com/index.php?showtopic=11465&st=0&p=110775&#entry110775
<nass> shachaf, I don't think it'll help, because there is still the same message in xorg.log : Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> Whats the best way installing java?
<Sanne> Mabus06: oh, bummer. I'm interested because I'm a webdeveloper myself and am supposed to know about those things ;)
<vasc> but i get this error: "You don't have the compiler that your kernel was built with installed
<vasc> ". btw i am using kubuntu breezy here.
<_jason> ubotu, tell gimmulF|GoAGNES about javadebs
<tk401> hlen: thank you, dapper drake setup already did that, but since i use breezy mainly, i wanted to take advantage of automatic grub menu entries for new kernels
<Orporg> It says: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Orporg> And No DHCPOFFERS received.
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: what does ifconfig say?
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> _jason:  dpkg -i on all thoose packages?
<_jason> gimmulF|GoAGNES, no
<Mabus06> Sanne, I could show you the source code for that page but it's in PHP so I don't know if the part that's causing the error is viewable to me or whatever
<Orporg> For wlan0 it says: Link encap: Ethernet. Scope: Link, etc.  And no packets have been exchanged.
<JptrDuo> Anyone have any idea of when Firefox 1.5 is gonna be in backports, unless the packages from mozilla.com will seamlessly integrate their available install into apt/dpkg?
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: does it say up?
<ispiked> hlen: do I need to run any command to update changes I made to smb.conf? restart the server possibly?
<_jason> gimmulF|GoAGNES, just the jre
<Orporg> Yes.  UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU: 1500
<_jason> gimmulF|GoAGNES, unless you want the sdk... then you would do that
<Sanne> Mabus06: you could just do a page/save as in firefox and paste the html you will get from that somewhere. I would be very grateful.
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> _jason:  that instals into firefox also?
<_jason> gimmulF|GoAGNES, it should
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: type route in a terminal window and see if you have routes to the router.
<_z_> hello. i'm using hoary and just noticed something weird on mount: it seems "/dev" is mounted on "/.dev", anyone know what this might be?
<Sanne> Mabus06: or even simpler: view page source, and paste that.
<hlen> ispiked, yes
<Orporg> None.
<Mabus06> Sanne, yeah was gonna do the view source and pastebin
<hlen> ispiked, killall -HUP smbd
<Sanne> Mabus06: cool, thanks :)
<qt2-2> does google video work with the current version of firefox packaged with ubuntu? x.x;
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: sounds like dhcp not sending you an ip....could be router needs a reboot...mine hoses up like that sometimes
<JptrDuo> I believe awhile ago google video was Windoze only, havent followed it for awhile tho
<_jason> qt2-2, google video uses a flash player as long as flash works, it should work
<Comrade_Vladimir> what type of file system does ubuntu run on fat32?
<everton> i'm trying to install the "task-c-devel" package, but I couldn't find any server that has got this... could anybody help me? Do anybody know the line that I should write in sources.list do get it?
<hlen> ispiked, i assume you've used testparm(1) already
<Orporg> I actually ended up pulling the power and plugging it back in.  So it got a reboot
<ispiked> hlen: that didn't feel to gracefull.
<qt2> _jason, i know trat much, but it plays about have a second of video, no audio, and then jsut stops.
<ispiked> hlen: my internet closed off for a second.
<shachaf> nass: Hmm.
<_jason> qt2, strange, I've viewed videos fine with it... is your flash player ok otherwise?
<qt2> _jason, i can use the bar to seek and it'll pick up playing for another 1/2 a second, and it'll do the same thing, and stop again
<nass> shachaf, still here ?
<JptrDuo> qt2: are you using the macromedia installer or some OSS flash thing?
<qt2> _jason, hm, any way i could test to see if flash is broken?
<Orporg> I'm pretty sure DHCP isn't handing out an IP to Linux
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: wait a min or two and issue the sudo dhclient wlan0
<qt2> JptrDuo, i hoinestly dont remember ^.^;
<_jason> qt2, do other flash things work ok?
<JptrDuo> if firefox installed it "automatically" it's probably macromedia
* Comrade_Vladimir Doubts this channel
<Orporg> It's trying to discover again.  But nothings happening.
<tk401> does anyone know how to change the /boot partition that grub uses?
<_jason> qt2, how did you install flash?
<qt2> _jason, dont remember, i tihnk it was with easu ubuntu or something.
<qt2> _jason, in about:plugins, flash is listed twice though.
<Red-Sox> bbiab
<Comrade_Vladimir> i tried it with fat32 and ntfs which is it
<erUSUL> !flash
<ubotu> it has been said that flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<qt2> one being libflashplayer.so, and the other being libflash-mozplugin.so
<ispiked> hlen: will sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart work, too?
<trinidad> anyone here have an i810 chipset working with breezy?
<Mabus06> Sanne, http://pastebin.ca/32169
<qt2> hm :/
<Black_Hat> guys ive got a question
<Orporg> Once again.  No IP discoveries
<Sanne> Mabus06: thanks, looking now.
<trinidad> Black_Hat,
<trinidad> ?
<Black_Hat> im running ubuntu on my ibook...
<Trackilizer> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<JptrDuo> trinidad: i810 what? video? audio?
<Black_Hat> can i run ndiswrappers since its ppc?
<shachaf> nass: X is working for me, and I think it's with the ATI drivers.
<trinidad> JptrDuo, video
<shachaf> nass: How would I find out?
<trinidad> JptrDuo, with a 1905fp delll lcd
<hlen> ispiked, yes
<JptrDuo> i810 stuff works fine for me but it's not by any means gonna be as great as a dedicated video card since it's onboard
<navarone> Comrade> Linux runs on ext2, ext3, reiser...fat32 and ntfs are windows file systems...although linux can access both. However ntfs will be read only in linux
<Comrade_Vladimir> hello?
<erUSUL> Black_Hat, no
<JptrDuo> but mine's fine for planetpenguinracer (new tuxracer) and stuff
<Mabus06> Sanne, it's the "show all" and "hide all" buttons that overlap. If you find something please let me know so I can forward it to the admins.
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: that is why i would set a static ip....is the network running private addressing behind the router?  ie. 192.168.x.x
<nass> shachaf, test with glxgears, you'll see if 3D acceleration works (ATI drivers) or not
<Orporg> I don't know how to find out.
<trinidad> JptrDuo, thats good to hear!  Everywhere I've read, there are problems with the i810 chipset and hoary with an lcd
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: is it home or work lan?
<johnny___> how do find the diffrents rooms in irc
<johnny___> isit possible
<trinidad> I have hoary and recently upgraded the monitor to an LCD 19" dell
<_jason> qt2, hrmm I have mplayer-plugin playing "google video" in about:plugins... maybe that would help you.
<alej> so i decided to leave gnome and its 200megas, but i will like to avoid it from launching after boot, what file do i have to edit to remain in console?
<trinidad> like many, it is not working
<JptrDuo> does it say the same stuff about breezy?
<erUSUL> johnny___, /list
<Orporg> Home.  The setup is as follows:  The DSL modem to goes a router.  An Ethernet cable snakes a long way to the access point.  The access point then broadcasts wireless signal.
<johnny___> :)
<navarone> johnny> in xchat go to windows/channel listings and refresh...you can alos filter the channels if you are looking for a particular one. Type in name and press enter in the "regex" field
<trinidad> i have googled hi and low and have found nothing pertaining to breezy, however, iI did find that it mentions xorg having the issue but not hoary in particular
<johnny___> im in console
<trinidad> however, i have kubuntu 5.10 on another partition and it seems to work fine
<shachaf> nass: glxgears is smooth for a second, and then it stops being smooth.
<trinidad> I'm currently upgrading to breezy 5.10 as we speak
<trinidad> hoefully all goes well
#ubuntu 2005-12-08
<Sanne> Mabus06: there are several HTML validation errors on this page, so this is not correct HTML. That said, I can't see anything weird on my Firefox 1.5. It looks ok to me.
<JptrDuo> kubuntu 5.10 is (a form of) breezy
<navarone> johnny...I guess /list may work then...never chatted in console before
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> !font
<ubotu> 'fixed' is the one true font!
<nass> yeah, same for me...... not ATI drivers.
<snorks> How is it possible that a mp3 changes name in Winamp (or XMMS as my linux client is called) when it's only ONE mp3 (the whole album in 1 file), when all that is provided is that one .mp3? That's a first for me
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> !fonts
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<trinidad> yes i know
<erUSUL> shachaf, run glxgears -prinfps
<nass> fglrxinfo does not say it uses ATI drivers
<trinidad> i started with ubuntu 5.04 and loved it!
<trinidad> then found kde for ubuntu called kubuntu 5.04
<Mabus06> Sanne, validation errors?
<trinidad> that was even better
<trinidad> then i migrated my work machine over to it
<trinidad> it is great!
<JptrDuo> I use kubuntu too... I prefer KDE over gnome
<trinidad> me 2
<ColdWind> How can I execute xterm passing a command?
<Killer_Smurf> I'm gnome  I hate KDE
<johnny___> it dosent work
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: what kind of address are the other machines on the network getting...gimme an example
<JptrDuo> KDE 3.5 even has a Mac OSX widgets-knockoff called "superkaramba" and it's all pacakged and ready for kubuntu 5.10 on the kubuntu website
<Sanne> Mabus06: errors with the HTML validator from w3c. Wait a moment, I'll show you.
<trinidad> yeah, superkaramba is great too
<trinidad> JptrDuo, I use Kroller theme
<shachaf> 489 FPS, I think.
<Black_Hat> trinidad: what about usb to pcmcia adapter + orinoco pcmcia card
<Black_Hat> would that work?
<johnny___> any ideas
<JptrDuo> I dono what that is, I havent looked at superkaramba in depth tho
<Orporg> The machine I'm using now has this address: 192.168.2.103
<snorks> How is it possible that a mp3 changes name in Winamp (or XMMS as my linux client is called) when it's only ONE mp3 (the whole album in 1 file), when all that is provided is that one .mp3? That's a first for me
<trinidad> Black_Hat, you talking to me?>
<Black_Hat> yse
<trinidad> huh?
<Black_Hat> trinidad: what about usb to pcmcia adapter + orinoco pcmcia card
<snorks> It did it again...
<Black_Hat> work
<trinidad> Black_Hat, you lost me
<trampolando> hello to everybody, I have a little problem... does anybody know hot to modify the "look" of the firefox buttons (for example search with google)
<JptrDuo> isn't orinco wifi? we weren't talking bou wifi
<trinidad> help me
<cafuego> snorks: probably some advanced meta tag info with song offsets in it.
<trinidad> i need help
<shachaf> nass: I'll be right back.
<Black_Hat> if i got a dongle that would connect via usb and provide me with some pcmcia slots on my apple ibook...and used a pcmcia lucent orinoco card...would that work?
<snorks> cafuego: very cool. checking file info didnt show anything tho
<trinidad> wifi ?  I was talking about monitors
<Sanne> Mabus06: I uploaded the page to my server and validated it from there, here's the result of that: http://tinyurl.com/aoqg9
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg:  then sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.x (where x is outside of dhcp pool) and sudo route add default gw addressofyourrouter
<cafuego> snorks: it'll be in there, though :-)
<trinidad> particularly the intel i810 chipset on a Dell 1905fp lcd
<Black_Hat> im asking about my problem haha
<trinidad> oh i c :)
<trinidad> sorry
<Black_Hat> no worries mate
<anavim> Black_Hat: a $15 prism card from ebay would work.,... prism54.org
<trinidad> :)
<JptrDuo> Can anyone else help Black_Hat bout the usb/pcmcia ibook thingy?
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok im back so what does ubuntu run on fat32 or ntfs or somethin else?
<snorks> cafuego: oh well.
<cafuego> trinidad: Well, a pcmcia wireless card won't fix that ;-)
<snorks> cafuego: nothing beats dire straits at night times
<trinidad> Comrade_Vladimir, fat32, ext, etc....
<anavim> Black_Hat: and be sure the FCC ID matches, or you aren't guaranteed it's actually a prism card
<JptrDuo> well I'm out, have a good nite
<cafuego> snorks: I'll refrain from commenting...
<trinidad> cafuego, ;)
<Sanne> Mabus06: the important stuff begins at the red bar that sais: This page is not Valid HTML 4.01 Transitional!
<Orporg> I assume the address of my router will be the "Gateway" IP given up by Windows?
<Comrade_Vladimir> trinidad so its just fat32 then i was thinkin 64
<PokerFacePenguin> yes
<trinidad> Comrade_Vladimir, 64 ?
<snorks> cafuego: hehe well considered i normally listen to psychedelic music (and the genres that goes with that) you would think im weird
<cafuego> There is no FAT64.
<qt2> !flash
<Mabus06> Sanne, but that information is not correct... says that you cannot set an image to the background. That is clearly false.
<ubotu> hmm... flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Comrade_Vladimir> trinadad like 64 bit
<Comrade_Vladimir> not fat
<trinidad> Comrade_Vladimir, there are many options for file system in linux
<Orporg> Done.
<Hentai^XP2> Comrade_Vladimir there is no fat64
<trinidad> not just fat
<Sanne> Mabus06: which message do you refer to?
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok jeez
<navarone> snorks...I have extensive collection of dire straits and mark knopfler...<s>
<cafuego> snorks: No, I did my time on weed and old floyd as well, back in the eighties ;-)
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: now verify with ifconfig that you have ip and interface up
<Orporg> I gave Linux the address: 192.168.2.7 since I don't think anyone is using it
<trinidad> cafuego, im doin time on it right now, however, trying to stop
* cafuego still spaces out where he hears 'Echoes'
<johnny___> the command /list dosent work to list what chat rooms there are
<snorks> cafuego: :-)
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: also issue route command and see that you have route to the router in there
<nass> Shachaf, it's working any better for you ?
<johnny___> any ideas
<Comrade_Vladimir> does anyone know where i can get a olympus m robe mr100 for like 120 usd or less
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: then ping the router
* ompaul laughs
* trinidad burns a fatty when its 420 on the weekends
<trinidad> ok enough herb talk
<snorks> cafuego: What rocks your boat nowadays?
<navarone> trinidad...everything in moderation...unless it affects your health to it's detriment
* cafuego just threw out the bong yesterday.
<cafuego> the salvation army didn't want it ;-)
<snorks> haha
<trinidad> :D
<navarone> lol
<Orporg> It says:  Destination host unreachable
* trinidad is going to pick up after work
<Comrade_Vladimir> haha'
<cafuego> snorks: Quite a lot, depending on mood. Ranges from spice girls (toilet cleaning music) to industrial goth
<trinidad> Breeze @ 91%
<trinidad> almost done
<snorks> When I get old, like 65, I'll move to Jamaica and have a nice life with hot nice weather and stuff
<trinidad> *breezy
<navarone> lol@toilet cleaning music
* cafuego can't abide rap & rnb, though
<cafuego> navarone: makes you clean faster, so you can turn it off
<trinidad> be right back all
<trinidad> smoke break
<snorks> lol
<johnny___> any ideasshit im smoking some nice stuff right now
<navarone> cafuego...r-n-b is good...but depend on the era
<lightbright> all of a SUDDEN, Ubuntu is running real slow, everything takes ages to load and it seems when something opens, the refresh rates are down from 30 fps to 15fps as it draws windows on screen slowly!  What could have caused this?
<trappist> cafuego: I clean toilets faster so I can get my head out of the toilet
<lightbright> navarone: any ideas please?
<cafuego> navarone: Well true, rap as well.
<gimmulF|GoAGNES>  _jason  after installing that java package i restarted browser but no java :(, but the plugin is here:    /opt/firefox/plugins/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<cafuego> old beastie boys, even run dmc...
<lightbright> cafuego:  any ideas please?
<nass> Shachaf, I restart X, be right back
<trappist> gimmulF|GoAGNES: you are one plugins directory too deep
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> ahh
<navarone> lightbright...no idea...maybea  file system check going on in background?
<cafuego> Not that newfangled my-dick-is-big-and-have-seven-bitches-coz-i'm-rich rap
<WildPenguin> lightbright, run 'top'
<trappist> gimmulF|GoAGNES: should be /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> okok thanks
<lightbright> navarone: how can I see if thats happening?
<snorks> old stuff is nice
<hlen> lightbright, maybe something is hogging your memory? G3 inside `top' might help you
<snorks> that 50 cent dude can hang and drown
<derek[] > Hi
<trappist> snorks, cafuego: maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<lightbright> WildPenguin: i ran top and what should I look for?
<navarone> cafuego> marvin gaye and the like...not what passes for music these days
<lightbright> hlen:  i ran top and what should I look for?
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: you have the router and the ap behind the DSL modem, so you are having routing problems somewhere...the gw is how the packets know where to go when they are not on the local lan...why are you on 192.168.2.0 network...is there also a 192.168.1.0 network?
<feross> hello, anyone can tell me how to reinstall firefox and all dependencies?
<snorks> trappist: hehe i was about to ask all the others to chill with the chatting, because it was hard having a conversation with cafuego
<snorks> trappist: just kidding. dont hit
<derek[] > I've accidently messed up the top-taskbar.. is there a way to reset its arrangement to default?
<derek[] > all the menus are now floating towards  right-hand-side
<lightbright> hlen: G3?
<Orporg> I have no idea.  All I know is that it works with OS X and Windows.  Maybe I should try it without WEP on
<lightbright> all of a SUDDEN, Ubuntu is running real slow, everything takes ages to load and it seems when something opens, the refresh rates are down from 30 fps to 15fps as it draws windows on screen slowly!  What could have caused this?
<hlen> lightbright, type `G3zbx>' in top and try to find some process with a huge VIRT size
<derek[] > Please help!!
<Red-Sox> snorks: are you here?
<snorks> Red-Sox: Hi Red-Sox
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: well, that certainly will simplify troubleshooting
<Red-Sox> snorks: ha!
<snorks> Red-Sox: You disappeared yesterday
<trappist> lightbright: look for the first item listed in top
<Red-Sox> snorks: i know, im sorry, my dad was fooling around with the router
<anavim> dang, this ubuntu heroes game is seriously un-productive  ;)
<lightbright> trappist: ok
<rambo3> whats the name of app : account manager in gnome
<Orporg> All right, should I switch off WEP and log back on here?
<Red-Sox> snorks: sorry
<Red-Sox> snorks: join #Red-Sox
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: get rid of the WEP
<lightbright> trappist: xorg is first
<Orporg> All right, I'll be back shortly.  I hope.
<trappist> lightbright: how much cpu is it using
<lightbright> trappist: xorg is first and the firefox
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> trappist:  hmm still no java :)
<lightbright> transgress: CPU says 5.2%
<Veinos> how do i connect to internet (not wireless) ??
<lightbright> trappist: : CPU says 5.2%
<lightbright> trappist: : somtimes 6.9
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> trappist:  my symblinks could be wrong i just installed 1.5
<lightbright> trappist: any ideas?
<trappist> lightbright: hit M (as in shift-m) and see if something else moves to the top
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<trappist> gimmulF|GoAGNES: ls -l /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<lightbright> trappist: ok
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> trappist:  -rw-r--r--  1 root root 135084 2005-12-03 00:10 /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Orporg> All right.  WEP is off.  I'm rebooting Ubuntu just for the hell of it
<lightbright> trappist: when I did shift-m firefox moved to top
<trappist> gimmulF|GoAGNES: that file should be a symlink.
<trappist> lightbright: and how much mem is firefox using
<rambo3> whats the gui fronted for useradd or addusr and all those
<trappist> lightbright: also on the 3rd line from the top, what's the % wa
<Orporg> My video resolution seems to be horribly low too.... but that's for another time
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> trappist:  hmmm ok :)
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: when u reboot, u will be bck in dhcp mode again
<Orporg> Good
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> trappist:  to?
<trappist> gimmulF|GoAGNES: depends on where your java installation is
<lightbright> trappist: let me look
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> trappist:  you know whats default?
<Elive_user> hello
<trappist> gimmulF|GoAGNES: no
<lightbright> trappist: it says under % for firefox 26.1.  is this normal?
<Elsan> The command " sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* ." only creates a file called "*" in the current folder.
<trappist> lightbright: means firefox is using 26.1% of your ram.  that seems like a lot to me.
<lightbright> trappist: what does your say?
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> trappist:  whereisjava:  java: /usr/bin/java /usr/bin/X11/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> which one you think?
<Orporg> Should I get rid of the WEP key, etc. in the Networking configuration thing?
<trappist> gimmulF|GoAGNES: have a look in /usr/share/java/plugins
<LeeJunFan> trappist: it depends on how much ram you have as a %
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> trappist:  hmm theres no plugin dir there
<lightbright> trappist: so what do I do?  stop using Firefox? :P  i have 256mg ram and it was fast before
<steve_laptop> hello all ? is anyone running ubuntu on a sony laptop? mine is a S460
<Elsan> The command " sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* ." only creates a file called "*" in the current folder. Any help? Please?
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: do you use Firefox?
<trappist> lightbright: close it and open it back up and see what happens
<lightbright> trappist: ok brb
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: on occasion to view flash.
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> Anyone know where java plugin dir is by default?
<derek[] > I've accidently messed up the top-taskbar.. is there a way to reset its arrangement to default? all the menus are now floating towards  right-hand-side.. Please help!!
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: remove all traces of wep until you get it working without it...then you can get it more complex
<Orporg> All right.  It's trying to activate wlan0
<lightbright> trappist: it now says under % for firefox 21.0
<gfish> ok if i install windows
<trappist> lightbright: something sounds weird with your firefox
<trinidad> ok im back
<gfish> will it remove all my linux partitions
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: it uses 4% of mine, but I have a gig of ram.
<trinidad> gfish, only if you tell it to
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: can you please load Firefox and then top and tell me how much the number says under % of %mem ?
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: how much total ram do you have?
<lightbright> trappist: so what you recommend?
<Orporg> I set the default gateway device to wlan0
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: 256
<Orporg> And hit OK and it's taking an eternity thinking
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: that's why - what's it say under RES?
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: 26m
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: whats res mean?
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: ?  default gw is going to be your router...so it knows how to get outside of 192.168.2.0 network
<Techie_dude> um...i downloaded a driver and it don't help so i tried to send it to trash....it won't let me..
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: 26m , is this ok?
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: residential size, the amount it's actually using. 26m is what I have too.
<Orporg> No dice.  I sitll have no Internet
<PokerFacePenguin> assuming that AP is actually on the 192.168.2.0 network
<lightbright> trappist: Ok you have told me a problem and so whats your SOLUTION? so what you recommend?
<gfish> triniad, how do i do thay
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: ok any recommandation?
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: have you reviewed the wiki on wifi yet?
<PokerFacePenguin> !wifi
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Techie_dude> HOw do i get it deleated
<hlen> lightbright, _if you don't have anything important open in firefox_, `killall firefox' and see if it helps
<Orporg> Oh yes
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: get more RAM.
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: Ubuntu before today was always fast!  yet today everything seems slow, even opening windows seems its like at 15fps
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: ok, wasnt sure where u were at with all this yet
<hlen> lightbright, that'll close your firefox windows
<lightbright> hlen: ok
<hi-fo-web> hey new to this
<lightbright> hlen: it said: firefox: no process killed
<Orporg> THere's this nifty little utility I have that connects the access point via USB.
<Johnson> hi can you get a good ip scanner for linux?
<gfish> triniad, how do i tell it to get rid of the linux partitons
<Johnson> like angry ip scanner for windows?
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: what does it say on the second column next to Swap: in top?
<Techie_dude> LeeJunFan  any idea on how to get htis file deleated that won't let me deleat it?
<Orporg> It has various data in it
<Tedd> Can anybody help me? I'm looking for a sound diagnostic for Ubuntu.
<lightbright> hlen: I typed:  killall firefox
<lightbright>  and it said: firefox: no process killed
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: brb
<hlen> lightbright, hrm, what's the name of the firefox binary? `pgrep -l firefox'
<_jason> lightbright, should be firefox-bin
<sethk> lightbright, you probably need either firefox-bin, or the full path
<Techie_dude> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME??????
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: killall firefox-bin
<jim_hough> does anyone have a clue as to why 'System -> Preferences -> Screensaver' cannot set the display power management correctly? it's not greyed out, changes effect .xscreensaver but they dont take. i have tried restarting the daemon and X. i have also tried using the 'Option "OffTime"  "[time] "' in my xorg.conf as well as checking that my monitor is specified as 'DPMS'. Sofar the only thing that correctly sets my monitor to turn off after inac
<jim_hough> tivity is by using setx.
<navarone> maybe you need to sudo to kill process?
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: I dont have a swap column
<LeeJunFan> Techie_dude: what are you trying to delete?
<Polibio> hola
<Johnson> an ip scanner anyone
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: traceroute to the outside internet from the working computer
<Techie_dude> a driver that i installed and i just want to send it to the trash...it won't let me
<Orporg> It says: IP address: 192.168.2.101, Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0 AND Gateway: 192.168.2.1
<oblib> why does samba mount always ask for a password?
<gfish> how do i install windows and get it to remove all the linux partitons
<Johnson>  dose any know a good linux ip scanner
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: well there's another problem alltogether, you have no swap.
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: that is on the working computer or on the wifi setup?
<lightbright> killall firefox-bin worked!  So what I do now?  load firefox again?
<LeeJunFan> Techie_dude: are you trying to do it from a command line? what error does it give if so?
<hi-fo-web> u might can upgrade it or formate it and put windows on it
<Techie_dude> i am doing it from my desktop how do i do it manually
<Drgb> johnson, try nmap
<Drgb> ...
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: when I type cfdisk /dev/hda it says hda2 is the swap
<NoobieDoobieDo> hi
<LeeJunFan> Techie_dude: open a gconsole or gterm, whatever it's called in gnome, then do rm [filename] 
<NoobieDoobieDo> hi
<Drgb> hi everyone, i've got a very, very, very big question
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: when I typed "G3" it now shows a SWAP
<Orporg> That is on the WiFI setup.  I have a small Windows utility that connects up to the Netgear access point via USB.
<gfish> how do i install windows and remove all of the linux partitions
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: try running 'free' in a shell and see if it shows any swap.
<Drgb> i'd like to use my iPod on my ubuntu os
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: when I loaded top it doesnt show SWAP, but when I load top and typed "G3" it now shows a SWAP
<Orporg> I'll do the traceroute on my iBook, as it has UNIX commands under terminal
<Drgb> do you know any solution?
<hlen> lightbright, swapon -s and see if it lists hda2
<djk_> gfish: put the win cd in and delete the partitions then create a fat32/ntfs and install win on it..
<Techie_dude> it says can't remove it it is a directory
<Tedd> Is there any sound diagnostic for ubuntu
<TwiFeR> #ubuntu-es
<Drgb> Techie_dude, use rmdir filename
<LeeJunFan> gfish: you grab your right foot and pull it repeatedly into your groin area until you wake up. :)
<gfish> djk_, thanks
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: when I typed free; it says: Mem:        126776     112824      13952          0       2524      43280
<lightbright>  -/+ buffers/cache:      67020      59756
<lightbright> 
<djk_> gfish: but that is an evil move. it will haunt you, haunt you i say!
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: Swap:       747012     104632     642380
<Tedd> LeeJunFan: Genius. Pure genius.
<derek[] > will someone help me please?
<Johnson_> how can i find out the commands in irc in console
<sethk> Techie_dude, when it says it can't remove it because it is a directory, then it _is_ a directory
<Orporg> How do I type in the traceroute command?  It appears to have a lot of options
<lightbright> hlen: when I typed your command it said: /dev/hda2                               partition       747012  104592  -1
<lightbright> hlen:  is that ok?
<hlen> lightbright, nothing to worry about. is your problem fixed?
<PokerFacePenguin> Johnson_: do a /help
<Comrade_Vladimir> hahahaha im still here menacing away!
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: okay, good - you do have swap, but that also tells us that your machine is using 104632 swap which is close to half your real RAM, more RAM would really help.
<Drgb> guys, does anyone of you have an iPod working on his ubuntu os??????
<djk_> derek[] : what's the prob
<PokerFacePenguin> traceroute www.yahoo.com
<Johnson_> that isnt working
<lightbright> hlen: so the swap is active and working?
<hlen> lightbright, yes
<Orporg> Of course, duh.  Sorry
<jim_hough> anyone reccomend a good setup for watching movies on a tv using a radeon (with TV-out) and mplayer?
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: but 256ram has always worked great befoere today
<purplelint> Drgb:  just plugged in my 3rd gen ipod to my7
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: my Ubuntu was fast until today
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: have you rebooted anytime recently?
<Orporg> Many many hops
<Drgb> purplelint, and what soft do you use?
<Techie_dude> is there any way to deleat it?
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: yes today
<purplelint> ahem  ... as I was saying:  into my breezy.
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: did you set up your router? or did someone do it for you?
<Drgb> breezy?
<purplelint> Drgb:  use gtkpod - i used it on FC3 as well.
<Drgb> where can I get it?
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: do i have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: check top again, and look at the top line and see what it says next to load average:
<Orporg> I set it up.  But it was pretty much a plug and play affair
<Drgb> uhm
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: no.
<Drgb> ok, I'll try
<Drgb> thx
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: ok let me look
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: i ask because it might not be issuing your dhcp....it might be your provider that gives you an address
<Techie_dude> LeeJunFan is there any way to deleat the directory?
<Orporg> Traceroute went through about 16 hops to get to Yahoo.
<purplelint> Drgb:  easiest way is to grab it from synaptic (i think it's in universe)
<LeeJunFan> Techie_dude: rm -rf [directory] 
<synackuator>  XMMS  Current Playing  Billy Ocean - When the Going Gets Tough, The Tough Get Going [1986]  ( S K Y . F M - Best of the 80s - hear your classic favorites and relive those retro 80s!) 
<purplelint> otherwise:  http://www.gtkpod.org/about.html
<synackuator> sorry didn't mean to do that
<Orporg> I'm pretty sure it's issuing DHCP.  The other machines grab from it and the configuration thing is set to DHCP
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: wehn I load top, i dont see a load average line?
<LeeJunFan> Techie_dude: or sudo rm -rf [directory]  if it's somehow owned by root.
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: did it go through 192.168.1.x to get there?
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: should be at the very top
<theCore> Techie_dude: handle this command with care
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: I see it :)  load average: 0.06, 0.21, 0.31
<purplelint> Drgb:  i've heard 5.04 wasn't too good, but 5.10 is better.   another thing you need to be clear on:  usb or firewire.
<purplelint> i'm actually using firewire, and it's actually working.  most of the time.
<Drgb> firewire? it didn't work with me
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: does that look ok?
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: okay, so your system isn't under any workload, good. Have you tried to install any 3D drivers or changed your video settings at all?
<Orporg> That was the first hop.  It said: (192.168.2.1).  The second hop said: * * *.  From there on I get lots of IPs
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: and it says 2 users, but im the only one using this system
<Drgb> it seems ubuntu doesn't recognize firewire devices....it's so strange
<purplelint> that doesn't surprise me.  firewire support in linux is kinda hairy
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: no i havent changed any of that
<WildPenguin> lightbright, if you have a terminal running, that is normal
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: it will say that for the number of shells you have open, it's just you - one user.
<Techie_dude> it does through all the files in that directory then it says cannot remove file after each one
<purplelint> the first time i plugged in my ipod on breezy, it didn't work.    the next day, it did.   :)
<lightbright> WildPenguin: but i only have 1 shell open
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: plus gnome.
<PokerFacePenguin> 192.168.2.1 is your gw ip then
<djk_> Techie_dude: then it's owned by root.
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: ah ok :)
<derek[] > djk_, I've accidently messed up the top-taskbar.. is there a way to reset its arrangement to default? all the menus are now floating towards  right-hand-side.. Please help!!
<Drgb> purplelint, what's breezy???
<Techie_dude> how do i deleat it then
<lightbright> gnome + Terminal = 2 :)
<gnomefreak> breezy is ubuntu 5.10
* xester hi all
<Drgb> uh? lol
<mwe> Techie_dude: sudo rm -rf
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: ok ill leave it for now and wait for next reboot and see what happens!  Thank you for ALL your help
<PokerFacePenguin> when you have an ip on your wlan0, you should issue the route command and make sure default gw entry is in there
<LeeJunFan> Techie_dude: did you try sudo rm -rf [directory] 
<lightbright> WildPenguin:  ty for your help
<purplelint> yea, what he said.  :)
<lightbright> hlen:  thanks :)
<segfault2k> hi
<WildPenguin> lightbright, Anytime.
<purplelint> after you plug in your firewire device, type "dmesg" in a console to see if ubuntu sees it.
<segfault2k> Dapper is installable? via Ubuntu Server?
<djk_> derek[] : uh.. i don't use gnome, so no idea how to do it. maybe someone with gnome will help
<lightbright> and thanks to sethk  and _jason too
<segfault2k> Dapper is installable? via Ubuntu 5.10 Server?
<segfault2k> or is broken?
<_jason> lightbright, np
<synackuator> what was the ati driver name in aptitude again?
<Techie_dude> thankyou
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: according to all the figures, my system seems fine, so i shall see what happens at next reboot then
<dli> does ubuntu installation create a non-root user by default?
<lightbright> hang on!  its faster again
<lightbright> hmm interersting
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: what time is it there?
<gnomefreak> segfault2k,  you only need to ask once and as for it being installable people have it so you can dowload it me personally i dont see the point in it yet unless you are testing it
<Johnson_> how do i go back the screen whee i can type the /join #roomname and it takes you there
<lightbright> since I killed firefox, 1 mins later its fast
<derek[] > ok
<djk_> dli: no, just the user you create during installation
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: 10?30am
<derek[] > thanks anyway
<Orporg> You mean I should stick the AP's IP in the Networking panel?
<_jason> lightbright, what version of firefox were you using and did you happen to run any java while you were browsing?
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: okay, nevermind, I wondered if it was time for updatedb to run there. That'll make your system work.
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: could Firefox be causing this?  but why was firefox not cuasing problems before today I wonder
<gnomefreak> Johnson_,  you will see on x-chat a button that says something servers
<segfault2k> gnomefreak: yes i want to test dapper, and second.. i've repeat the post to show the ubuntu version
<dli> djk_: then, I'm worried, a nonexperienced user might use the default account for everything
<lightbright> _jason: yeah maybe cause I played a video file before embedded into a webpage
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: your memory may have been used less.
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: whats updatedb?
<Johnson_> yeh im in console irc
<_jason> lightbright, sometimes java likes to hog memory
<Drgb> purplelint, do you want to read something very funny?
<djk_> dli: why
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: it indexes all your files on the system for fast searching using locate.
<gnomefreak> segfault2k,  you want to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<lightbright> _jason: yeah and does it take a while before its released?
<segfault2k> gnomefreak: yep
<Drgb> i used firewire and it worked...but it wasn't working yesterday
<Drgb> ghghghgh
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: ok
<segfault2k> im using gentoo right now
<segfault2k> but i want to try dapper
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: what webbroweser do you use?
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: yeah, it could have been java or some heavy flash or something on a page you visited today maybe?
<gnomefreak> segfault2k, i havent heard anything so far about the upgrade process to see if it works
<dli> djk_: the default user are in root group?
<djk_> dli: sudoer
<purplelint> ok - what's funny?
<PokerFacePenguin> i mean if the AP has its own network and knows how to route to the router which knows how to get out the dsl modem, then if the wifi card defaults everything not on 192.168.2.0 network to the ap, it should get out
<_jason> lightbright, I would say so but only from personal experience... I don't know if that's really true
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: maybe
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: mostly konqueror on kde, firefox when I need flash because I have firefox load in 32bit, but konqueror is 64bit AMD here, and flash wont work with 64bit.
<lightbright> _jason: ok
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: ok
<lightbright> brb
<dli> djk_: it's still like windows?
<Drgb> purplelint, this demonstrates ubuntu's firewire is crazy
<Orporg> I think you've lost me here but.... how I do get the damn Wifi card to cooperate then?
<gnomefreak> lol @ liek windows
<gnomefreak> like*
<segfault2k> why flash dont work in 64bits?
<dli> djk_: the default user doesn't need a passwd to run root
<purplelint> Drgb:  testify, dude
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: the routes tell the packets how to get from here to there...like a phonebook...i believe you are having a routing problem and not a wifi problem
<LeeJunFan> segfault2k: because they only release a 32 bit version.
<djk_> dli: you can create a root account if you want and remove the default user from the sudoers list or just add a new user without sudo rights.
<Orporg> Ah, I think I get you.  So how do I force the correct routing?
<dodgyville> Hello. I have sd card that's being mounted read-only because of an invalid cluster chain. fsck.vfat finds errors, but gives the message "leaving file system unchanged".
<kung> hi, which is the current breezy kernel version?
<LeeJunFan> segfault2k: in short form: Macromedia is lame.
<djk_> dli: ubuntu only has one because it's "easier" for noobs to remember only one password and bla..
<gnomefreak> kernel 2.6.12-10
<kung> thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<dli> djk_ I recommend ubuntu for n00bs only :(
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: the routes get added automatically with dhcp...perhaps the ap has dhcp?  perhaps add static ip address to everything ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dli ubuntu is not just for noobs
<dli> djk_: I didn't realize ubuntu follows the windows way
<LeeJunFan> dli: for noobs only? what do you recommend for non-noobs?
<ColdWind> some knows if Devil's Pie works with other WM (not just Metacity)?
<djk_> dli: if they are literate, there shouldn't be a problem.
<dli> LeeJunFan, gento
<gnomefreak> ubuntu is for all people
<Orporg> The AP does have DHCP.  It's enabled.  And DHCP is how the other two machines get their IP addresses.
<djk_> dli: wrong, windows sorta followed *nix...
<Aven> hi
<Aven> how do I find out my root password?
<mwe> what the hell. I've used linux for almost 10 years and I use ubuntu because I like it
<djk_> dli: besides, for everything that needs root the user needs to enter the user pw
<_jason> ubotu, tell Aven about root
<sethk> Aven, you don't find it out, you set it.
<darkgamer20> how my webcam won't work even though its supported by the spca5xx driver? please help
<dli> djk_: unix restricts root usage, sudoer is not the answer, a script worm can get root
<Aven> sethk, how?
<LeeJunFan> dli: pro's who run servers have better things to do that wait for 20 systems to compile a whole distro :)
<sethk> Aven, sudo passwd
<erisco> where can i get a list of nvidia graphic card clocking speeds?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dli not everyone wants to compile everything. binary distros are great. try setting that cluster up on gentoo in a decent amount of time when one fails...mission critical you should have a binary distro
<gnomefreak> djk_,  windows couldnt have done anything to take after unix
<purplelint> mwe: i'm in the same boat as you - 10 yrs of linux, and ubuntu rocks.
<ColdWind> dli: there're expert people who prefer Ubuntu rather than Gentoo
<gnomefreak> dos and unix are much different
<_jason> Aven, you don't need root, use sudo... read the link ubotu sent you for more info
<Aven> w00t, thanks
<djk_> gnomefreak: don't take things i say out of context
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: ok, is the ap is serving dhcp addresses to all clients...even the ones that work?
<Aven> _jason, I do use sudo
<ColdWind> dli: it depends if you want to spend time on set-up things or not
<The_Isle_of_Mark> I have been working for years with linux mission critical systems, and I prefer ubuntu on my machines
<dli> LeeJunFan, when you have 20 systems ( which are less than what I run now), you use distcc in emerging, can you compile once for the 20 systems
<Aven> _jason, I installed cpanel and it requires to login with root
<gnomefreak> djk_,  i took it as you said it you said windows kinda took after unix
<Aven> so, everything is done on a webbrowser, not terminal :P
<Johnson_> waany know a good ip scanner?
<LeeJunFan> dli: if they are all the same.
<mwe> dli: If you actually read about ubuntu, you would know the reason the devs chose to use sudo by default is not to make it easy for noobs
<Johnson_> i need one
<djk_> gnomefreak: no, in regards to the adminaccount, yes.
<Orporg> Yes, I believe so.  It is serving up the IPs via DHCP.  I have BOTH the Windows XP and Mac OS X machine configured using DHCP.  Ijust checked
<dli> djk_: oh, it's still passwd protected? then, that should be okay
<PokerFacePenguin> Johnson_: nmap for scanning....netcat for a quick look
<djk_> dli: aren't you using ubuntu?
<djk_> dli: might be better to check out a distro before recommending it to others ;)
<gnomefreak> djk_,  windows holds your password account in linux unix holds your password account
<Johnson_> would that check if the ip are alive over a range of them
<dli> djk_: no, I only recommend linux for friends who are tired of endless windows spywares and viruses
<gnomefreak> admin account doesnt have anything to do with dos as sudo has nothing to do with linux
<djk_> gnomefreak: the adminaccount in xp was modelled after *nix. that's what i said.
<ColdWind> dli: all windows users are tired of this
<Comrade_Vladimir> g2g bye
<dli> djk_: I heard it's debian based, didn't realize what they did with root
<Tedd> Once again is there a sound diagnostic for the Ubuntu OS>
<LeeJunFan> Johnson_: if you want to check a span of systems for being up use nmap -sP -PI 192.168.1.1-254 (or whatever IP range you are working with)
<Tedd> Once again is there a sound diagnostic for the Ubuntu OS>
<djk_> gnomefreak: don't lecture me about the things i say when you take them out of context and talk about frogs while i talk about the french ;)
<dli> ColdWind, right, I see no reason for them to enjoy spywares :)
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: ok, so dhcp serves addresses to all clients correctly.  The addresses they get and the gateway they use are also what you will be using for ubuntu.
<ColdWind> ;)
<Orporg> Yes
<dli> Tedd, most people do "aplay /dev/urandom"
<Orporg> So I should just enter it manually?
<Tedd> What does that do?
<ColdWind> I don't know why people complaint about the root account disabled
<ColdWind> what's wrong with it?
<fissy> Tedd, don't do that if you value your speakers
<gnomefreak> djk_,  what your saying sounds like windows would be comparable to unix and its not dos is comaprable to unix windows is comparable to unix
<Tedd> I do. What would it do?
<fissy> effectively, will play white noise out of them
<Tedd> How irritating. dli: You, sir, are a dickhead.
<dli> Tedd: what's wrong with sound there? do you have alsa in "dmesg" ?
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: if dhcp is not serving you an address to your wlan0 i would try to set it static ....including the same routes
<Tedd> Wha?
<Tedd> Well I have four speakers and only two work.
<djk_> gnomefreak: let's /query.
<Tedd> Second, the sound quality could be better.
<Orporg> Ok, let me try this.... Windows is taking 192.168
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Tedd what sound card do you have?
<Orporg> Shit.  Sorry
<Tedd> I haven't a clue. That's a problem too.
<Tedd> I believe it's a soundblaster
<fissy> Tedd, maybe some things need unmuting in the mixer? I also find that reducing the software volume to less than 80% and increasing the amplifier volume to accomodate does the trick with regard to quality
<Tedd> Mixer?
<fissy> but sometimes drivers for onboard sound cards just aren't very good
<dli> Tedd: play with "alsamixer"
<Orporg> Ok.  I put in the following:  IP Address: 192.168.0.104, Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0.  Gateway address: 192.168.2.1.  Do I just hit OK now?
<fissy> Tedd, do you have a volume icon in the top right of your screen?
<PokerFacePenguin> yes
<dli> Tedd: you can try "booster", "3D", in alsamixer
<LeeJunFan> Tedd, fissy: agreed, having any volume at 100% usually causes crap quality, be it PCM/WAV or Master, etc...
<Orporg> Should I activate and deactivate the wlan0?
<PokerFacePenguin> yes
<Orporg> Still nothing
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: i still believe its routing...you on a laptop with this wifi?
<Tedd> Any ideas regarding the two-speakers problem
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Tedd people have been giving you ideas
<Orporg> The Ubuntu machine is a desktop.  The Mac machine is a laptop.  The Windows is a desktop.
<Tedd> On Quality.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Tedd do this go to applications >> accessories >> terminal
<fissy> Tedd, double click on the volume icon in the top right corner and try and find volume sliders for surround speakers in the application that comes up. you might find them muted
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: so your wifi card is not mobile...correct?
<Tedd> I'll check. Thanks.
<Orporg> No
<dli> Tedd: check cables :) and controllers on your speakers
<Orporg> It's just good ol' PCI
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: was going to suggest you take it out and about and try to connect somewhere
<Orporg> I can't, sorry.  If it helps, the access point is about 3 feet from the computer so signal strength isn't a problem
<AnonyMouse> hello all
<bornxbackwards> hi
<dli> Orporg, can you see it in "iwlist eth0 scan" or something like that
<AnonyMouse> i'm new to ubuntu, and am having some serious installation issues :(
<Orporg> It says:  No scan results when I put in: "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: if you can see the ap with the signal strength meter it is working correctly with linux...the ip part of this comes with configuration either through dhcp or manually setting it with static ip and route
<Orporg> I have no signal strength meter in Linux.  I'm going off the other machine's signal
<Orporg> I wish I had another one of these damn cards
<dli> Orporg, what if just run "iwconfig" with no argument at all
<LeeJunFan> Orporg: try 'ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 up && iwlist eth0 scan'
<Orporg> Putting "wlan0" in place of "eth0" I assume?
<LeeJunFan> Orporg: yeah.
<hydroksyde> hello
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> Isnt mplayer in respitorys?
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> cant find it
<bornxbackwards> gimmulF|GoAGNES, no it isn't
<_jason> gimmulF|GoAGNES, it's there
<_jason> gimmulF|GoAGNES, you need universe/multiverse, do you have those?
<Orporg> With no arguments at all:  I get IEEE 802.11b+.  ESSID: "Gatos" Mode: Auto.  Access point: 00:00:00:00. etc.  Signal level: 0  Noise level: 0
<kvidell> Anyone here ever get an Epson Photo Stylus 2200 to work?
<hydroksyde> I'm building a PC for a friend, will Ubuntu run well on an AMD K6-2 333 with 64MB of RAM and a 10GB hard drive?
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> hmmm i have:  deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse  jarlev
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: argh, u arent seeing the ap
<PokerFacePenguin> lol
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> jason_
<_jason> gimmulF|GoAGNES, that's backports, post your /etc/apt/sources.list on pasatebin please
<navarone> Anonymous> state the nature of the emergency...lol...and someone will likely try to help
<LeeJunFan> Orporg: did you try 'ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 up && iwlist eth0 scan' yet?
<Orporg> No scan results
<pozdiy> installing realplay with its default installer, what should be proper directory for its installation (/usr/local/bin)?
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> ok
<kvidell> hydroksyde: Generally, yes.
<Orporg> Yes.  I tried those commands and I got "No scan results."
<hydroksyde> would it be worthwhile upgrading to 128MB?
<Orporg> Apparently not.
<kvidell> hydroksyde: the more the merrier.
<kvidell> s6
<Orporg> You guys must be saints.
<kvidell> ignore that
<LeeJunFan> Orporg: some cards won't scan unless they are "up", and sometimes you have to try multiple times. Is this something you done with ndiswcrapper
<anavim> hydroksyde: yes, and then some...
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: i thought we had determined you had signal strength
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> jason_  http://pastebin.com/446801
<Orporg> I have signal strength through the two working machines.  Not through Linux.  I must have misspoke, I apologize
<Techie_dude> what is the tar.gz command again...sorry
<AnonyMouse-> well, when i try to install, it starts low memory mode. after it detects and scans the cd, it starts loading additional components. During this process, it tries to unpack something and dies. (It says Killed, then tries again, and dies again)
<kvidell> s5
<tim__> hihi
<LeeJunFan> Techie_dude: tar xfvz [filename.tar.gz] 
<tim__> Can someone help me out for a sec?
<LeeJunFan> tim__: just ask.
<Orporg> I don't even know what ndiswrapper is.  I assume it's a wireless networking code or something
<existance> what is the apt pkg for XFree86?
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: then yes, it is a configuration problem between the card and linux....can be solved with ndiswrapper if there is no native support
<Techie_dude> okay what is the one for .deb files
<tim__> ok well um, I have Hoary Hedgehog
<_jason> gimmulF|GoAGNES, add "multiverse" to the end of lines 20,21,36,37
<PokerFacePenguin> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<tim__> and I want to upgrade to Breezy Badger
<LeeJunFan> Orporg: yeah, it's for getting windows drivers installed for wireless.
<tim__> :|
<LeeJunFan> Techie_dude: dpkg -i [file.deb] 
<Orporg> Shit.  But the Wiki said this card is supported right out of the box!  And Ubuntu detected all its parameters.  Even the manufactuer
<b_e_n_z> tim__, change your repoitories to breezy, then apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Techie_dude> any others i should know about?
<tim__> mmm how do I change them to breezy? :| i'm a linux newbie
<_jason> ubotu, tell tim__ about breezy
<LeeJunFan> Orporg: you said it said Mode: Auto? in iwconfig?
<Orporg> Yes
<rudiz> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LeeJunFan> Orporg: try 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed'
<lightbright> hi
<existance> I installed the nvidia driver set thing, but my resolution is still limited to 1024 x 768.  Did i forget to do something?
<LeeJunFan> Orporg: then run iwconfig again and see if it's connected.
<LeeJunFan> Orporg: also - are you using WEP?
<lightbright> i ran clamscan and it said it find: HTML.Phishing.Bank-1 FOUND
<lightbright> .   Does this infect my whole system now?
<AnonyMouse-> hrm :S
<lightbright> it was found in my evolution inbox
<pozdiy> pozdiy: /usr/local/RealPlayer
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: not linux.
<oblib> Help? I'm trying to play dvd with mplayer. I get:    libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss.
<existance> I installed the nvidia driver set thing, but my resolution is still limited to 1024 x 768.  Did i forget to do something?
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: what can i do?  clamscan --remove it?
<Orporg> I'm not using WEP.  And I still have NO signal strength.
<purplelint> tim__:  check out the instructions @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Techie_dude> oh...i go to play dvd's it says i don't have an encoder ...what do i nee dto install to get it to work
<lightbright> oblib: is that allowed in your country?
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> _jason:  ahh thanks
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> worked
<kvidell> s3
<oblib> existance, do you know about xorg.conf?
<_jason> gimmulF|GoAGNES, yw
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> damn there was many many mplayer versions
<Infernall> hey guys, i've installed breezy amd64 and x86 and when i get to my desktop for the first time with the default nv drivers, imm getting all kinds of problems, like no mouse cursor, screen isnt refreshing, etc
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> im using an amd64 cpu but im running the 32 bit ubuntu breezy
<oblib> lightbright, should be
<AnonyMouse-> ideas anyone? just use a different os?
<Orporg> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Infernall> i move the mouse for a second, cant see it though, and then hardlock
<lightbright> oblib: where are you?
<existance> oblib, i've heard of it, i don't know how to edit it thouhg
<existance> where is xorg.conf generally?
<oblib> existance, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. In it there are lots of settings, towards the bottom are resolutoins
<Infernall> ok, so hard locks with x86 and amd64 breezy at first boot to desktop, no cursor, screen isnt refreshing, and bam, hardlock.  any suggestions?
<tim__> mm thanks
<existance> oblib, thanks a bunch :)
<SweetDreams> oh that's no fun, this nick is registered
<oblib> existance, also ctrl+ and ctrl-
<Dr_Willis> Infernall,  whats your video card/processor?
<SweetDreams> :| ubuntu should have its own network
<LeeJunFan> Orporg: you shouldn't have to use ndiswrapper if it's showing wlan0.
<oblib> existance er is it ctrl+alt+'+' should change resolution
<existance> oblib, nice
<Orporg> I don't know what to do at this point then.
<Infernall> Dr_Willis - obviously amd64, and PCI-X gforce6600
<LeeJunFan> Orporg: does your laptop have a hotkey type thing like Fn F11 to turn the wirelss on/off?
<Nolite> hi all
<existance> oblib, hmm it doesn't ... ill try the xorg.conf thing though
<Infernall> Dr_Willis but im sure non 64 users have tried the 64 version :)
<LeeJunFan> Orporg: hehe, if it's even a laptop.
<lightbright> whats the best and most powerful and popular email client used by Linux advanced users?  Thunderbird, Evolution or ?
<Dr_Willis> Not a Turion cpu eh?
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: what you use for email?
<Infernall> nope, venice core athlon 64
<Telep> hmm looks like my HD is dying... both Ubuntu and Windows took ages to start and my HD keeps making a funny buzzing noise :(
<existance> oblib, uhh.. it only has up to 1024x768...
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: kmail, I'm a kde user - kubuntu.
<Nolite> I have a question, how do I log into as Sudo? I have checked the correct setting under my user priviliges but using the console I can't get the programs running hence It clains I haven't the root access
<sethk> Telep, check the smart error counts
<Telep> Ubuntu wouldn't even start just now, had to boot up from a Hoary liveCD
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: is Thunderbird good?
<Orporg> It's not a laptop
<sethk> Telep, that isn't a good sign.  :)
<Infernall> Dr_Willis after remove a few resolutions ffor the default 24 bit, my hardcrash started on X
<anavim> lightbright: some consider evolution an enterprise email app
<Tedd> dli, thanks
<lightbright> Nolite: sudo -i
<sethk> lightbright, it's ok, not perfect by any means
<Tedd> it;'s fixed
<earthen> ?
<AnonyMouse-> install dies while trying to unpack md-modules. (low memory mode) anyone?
<LeeJunFan> lightbright: I like it, but don't prefer it because kmail is better integrated with other things I do.
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: signal HAS to be there before you get any ip
<Dr_Willis> Infernall,  theres a few odd issues ive seen/heard of  with some of the newer amd cpu's -  also heard of a few pci-express issues.   but your proboems dont seem to be the same as the ones ive heard of.
<existance> oblib, i know it can go higher because i got it to at least 1280 x 968 (or whatever) in windows
<lightbright> anavim: do you use Evolution?
<Infernall> Dr_Willis but before that i could move the mouse and see icons highlight, but no cursor.. i could click on the apps menu, then crash
<dli> Tedd: nice
<Orporg> At this point, I'm thinking of just throwing the mother....lover out the window and breaking some glass
<anavim> lightbright: yes
<Telep> sethk: how do I check that?
<Nolite> lightbright, sudo -i ? followed by password?
<sethk> Telep, do  man hdparm   it will tell you
<Infernall> Dr_Willis any workaround?
<lightbright> anavim: how do you empty your trash in Evolution?
<nasimuto> what can i use to send mail in command line ?
<lightbright> Nolite: indeed
<Nolite> hm
<lightbright> Nolite: be careful then
<Nolite> and that password is the same as for my user?
<lightbright> Nolite: indeed
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> !apache
<ubotu> apache is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<lightbright> Nolite: be careful then when loged in as root
<oblib> existance, If you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log it should list what it thinks you can do
<Dr_Willis> Infernall,  hmm.. Id guess step 1 is to see if its an X/Video issue. or a deeper kernel/cpu/issue.
<Nolite> what can actually happen whitout me trashing it?
<dli> Orporg, my wifi just auto does ip, as far as the driver in kernel
<lightbright> Nolite: you will need to reinstall Ubuntu
<Telep> sethk: Is there a way to do that from within the liveCD environment or do I have to try to boot into linux on the HD?
<PokerFacePenguin> LeeJunFan: i use my wifi in Kubuntu with kwifi manager and have to "activate" the config...whats the equiv in ubuntu...i run ubuntu in the other partition
<Infernall> Dr_Willis Xorg's log shows nothing
<Nolite> lightbright,  hm.. :p
<lightbright> anavim: how do you empty your trash in Evolution?  I cant empty mine
<sethk> Telep, I think it's on the live cd
<Dr_Willis> Infernall,  try  not going to X and see if the system is working ok. Check your 'clock' see if the date/time sems to be passing by at too fast a speed. Thats a 'known' issue ive seen.
<lightbright> Nolite: why do you want to log in as root?>
<Infernall> Dr_Willis - if i use grubs recovery boot, will it just give me console?
<anavim> lightbright: I can't either
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> what mplayer version should i choose? im running 32bit ubuntu breezy 5.10 with amd64 cpu
<LeeJunFan> PokerFacePenguin: I only know how to do it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Nolite> but after I've done what I should don't I just "sudo passw -l root" ?
<oblib> existance, what kind of monitor are you working with?
<lightbright> anavim: so how do we empty it? :P
<Nolite> to lock the root?
<sethk> Telep, you can also use badblocks to test the drive.  It takes a long time to run, though.
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> 386 or 686
<feross> hey firefox crashes whenever I open up a page with flash.. any suggestions
<Nolite> sorry for that, didnt come out very well
<lightbright> Nolite: you trolling making up commands as you go?
<Dr_Willis> Infernall,  yea - or append the 'single' option to the end of the grub boot line/kernel options
<navarone> lightbright...in Evolution File/Empty Trash
<Nolite> lightbright,  huh? o.O
<Telep> sethk: ok thanks I'll try something... :)
<Nolite> making up commands? :-/
<meheren> is there a way to creat a custum icon for the panel trash in breezy?
<Telep> bloody annoying though, just when I'm trying to finish my thesis :/
<oblib> how do you concatanate commands onto one line? is it just a ; ?
<PokerFacePenguin> LeeJunFan: it doesnt make sense that he has no signal yet has wlan0 showing up in the ifconfig
<sethk> Telep, naturally.  :)
<lightbright> navarone: hehehe that was easy :) ty
<LeeJunFan> feross: 64bit amd64?
<sethk> Telep, if you aren't backed up, BACK UP
<existance> oblib, Crystalscan
<feross> LeeJunFan: yeah forgot to mention that
<navarone> lightbright...np...just taking out da trash
<Infernall> Dr_Willis - found the fix.  two X options on the forums :)  apparently its amd64 processors with pci-x
<feross> LeeJunFan: it's amd64
<AnonyMouse-> :( oh well, on to freeBSD. bye
<lightbright> Nolite: where on earth did you pull this command out of?  "sudo passw -l root"
<existance> oblib, it came with a GateWay computer from long ago
<LeeJunFan> PokerFacePenguin: if the device is configured to be up even w/o an address it will show there.
<lightbright> navarone: hehe ;)
<oblib> existance, what size? CRT or lcd?
<Infernall> Dr_Willis thanks.
<Telep> sethk: well anything really important is backed up, so I'm ok there :)
<existance> oblib, CRT, like 17" ish
<Nolite> lol thought I did read it some minutes ago on the wiki... something about locking the root
<Nolite> :p
<LeeJunFan> feross: that's because flashplayer plugin is segfaulting (as it doesn't work for 64bit), and it's taking firefox with it.
<PokerFacePenguin> LeeJunFan: yes, but he would still have signal before he got ip with dhclient or set it static
<lightbright> anavim: did you see what navarone said about trashcan?
<oblib> existance, should probably be good with 1280x1024 then. Or 1280x960 if you want
<anavim> lightbright: yes
<lightbright> Nolite: never trust wiki :)
<feross> LeeJunFan: DOH!!
<Nolite> I did actually install Ubnutu tonight some hours ago and still have a thing or two to learn
<existance> oblib, that's what im trying to get
<Nolite> haha ok
<existance> oblib, still scrolling through the log, pretty big file
<Orporg> I guess I'm stuck then.  Wifi won't work for me under Ubuntu it seems.
<lightbright> Nolite: A lot wrritten on Wikipedia is based on limited, incomplete and inaccurate data
<LeeJunFan> feross: you need to install a chrooted ubuntu and run firefox from that if you really need flash.
<xiaogil_> est-ce qu'il y'a un scanner rseau sous linux ?
<Trashcan> lightbright: about *trashcan* or about 'the trashcan'?
<navarone> lightbright> I find when deleting messsages in Evolution I would always press the red circle witrh the x to delete...then realize I had to press the button that looks more like an empty Guinness mug than a trashcan
<lightbright> Trashcan: hehe , in Evolution ;)
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: i wouldnt give up on it...load the ndiswrapper for your specific windows driver and see if it works....its not as hard as it seems
<Trashcan> oh ok :)
<LeeJunFan> feross: it's not that hard, I found this page to be easiest: http://www.nerdarium.com/archives/2005/03/13/new-64-bit-pc-ubuntu-32-bit-chroot-fun/
<lightbright> navarone: :)
<Nolite> how do I leave root status after Im done with it then?
<existance> oblib,i found a list of resolutions that say (hsync out of range)
<LeeJunFan> Nolite: exit
<lightbright> Nolite: exit
<Orporg> I don't have a clue how to do that.  And if it's buggy wouldn't that just crash Linux constantly?
<feross> LeeJunFan: ok will check it out  thanks
<Nolite> since everyone keep telling me it's so harmful
<Nolite> ok
<oblib> existance, the 'screen' section of my xorg.conf is posted at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5312
<oblib> see if that helps
<Nolite> I'm logged in now anyways, thanks to you lightbright  ;)
<lightbright> Nolite: I dont think you should play around in root anyway :)
<LeeJunFan> root doesn't kill systems, people kills systems.
<Nolite> well
<LeeJunFan> sudo is the safety.
<_jason> LeeJunFan, lol
<lightbright> LeeJunFan: true :)
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: its only buggy in the fact that all features of your card might not be supported...wont be "crashing linux"
<Nolite> I wanna install my graphics drivers
<lightbright> Nolite: did you hear what LeeJunFan said?
<Orporg> And I still have to get it to somehow cooperate with my sound card and my video card.
<rambo3> i have no /dev/dsp , no sound . i found out that driver is snd_intel8x0 . i have tryed ubuntu forums no help there . alsamixer gives this : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or and esd : ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave help
<Nolite> since I cant get the screen refresh rate higher than 60Hz atm
<LeeJunFan> Me, being a Glock guy don't like safeties :) sudo -s for me all the time :) bwahaha.
<existance> oblib, mine is like that, except it doesnt have 1280x 960
<Nolite> don't think so
* Nolite looking
<existance> oblib, err 1024
<oblib> existance, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5313 has the monitor section too
<Nolite> you meant "exit"?
<Nolite> ;o
<nasimuto> How can i send e-mail from the command line ?
<navarone> nice 77% or file and they stop my dl and refuse connection...grrr
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: so you havent customized a bunch yet then i assume....if i were you i would use automatix to let it install common packages
<oblib> existance if it's complainig about hsync, it would be a monitor section problem
<mwe> Orporg: I used it for about a year without a crash caused by that
<LeeJunFan> nasimuto: echo "message" | mail -s [subject]  [recipients] 
<Nolite> lightbright,  what was it about?
<nasimuto> LeeJunFan: thanks
<Orporg> Automatix?
<existance> oblib, i found the part where it says what it thinks are valid, and nothing higher than 1024 is there :(
<PokerFacePenguin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295&highlight=automatix
<existance> oblib, any there anyway i can force it to try?
<LeeJunFan> nasimuto: or telnet [mailserver]  25 - ehlo [servername] , mail from: [your address] , rcpt to: [recipient addy] , data, Subject: [subject] , [enter]  message [ enter]  . [enter]  quit [enter]  :)
<oblib> existance, not sure about that. What are your refresh rates?
<existance> oblib, 75
<Nolite> wierdest thing, don't seem to be able to change destination when logged in as root in the console o.O
<nasimuto> LeeJunFan: mail = sendmail ?
<Orporg> But don't I need Internet connectivity for this automatix thing?
<existance> oblib, actually 75.1 if you want to be specfici
<LeeJunFan> nasimuto: no, mail is part of the mailx package, you can also install mutt and use mutt to send mail from command line.
<nasimuto> thx
<mwe> I think you need to install mailx to get the /usr/bin/mail program
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: its basically a shell script that installs .debs.............you can pick and choose the ones u want
<oblib> existance that might be your prob right there
<Orporg> But doesn't that all rely on me being able to download stuff?
<Nolite> where should I put programs on my places? I downloaded WinRar and now has it in HomeFolder
<Nolite> should it be placed in Bin or is it fine?
<oblib> existance try HorizSync        30-65  VertRefresh        50-75
<Telep> sethk: I've read through man hdparm but I don't really know what I should be looking for. Couldn't find a reference to smart error counts
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: can copy it down with the internet you do have and sneakernet it over to the ubuntu machine
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: its not large
<xiaogil_> Is the an application to scan networks (with graphic interface) ?
<Orporg> But won't it try to download 8 zillion things on to the Linux box?
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: you can choose the customizations that you want with checkboxes
<Orporg> Or does it just install stuff sitting on the hard drive already?
<Nolite> lightbright Nolite: did you hear what LeeJunFan said? <-- what was that about?
<sohappy2> ok, so i'm trying to install xfce on ubuntu, and i don't know what i'm doing.... any help? (be nice, i'm kind of a dumb girl and linux newbie...)
<existance> oblib, where am i putting this?
<PokerFacePenguin> hmm....u dont have ANY network card for this machine to get it dl?
<purplelint> xiaogil_:  try etherape or ethereal.
<kenichi> hi there
<sethk> Telep, sorry, my mistake, look at smartctl
<oblib> existance in the monitor section of your xorg.conf
<oblib> existance find lines similar to          VertRefresh        50-75
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: the script does use network
<Telep> sethk: doesn't seem to exist on the livecd
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> what mplayer version should i choose? im running 32bit ubuntu breezy 5.10 with amd64 cpu.. 386 or 685?
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> 686..
<Orporg> Then if I don't have networking then what good will it do me?
<existance> oblib, they don't seem to be there...
<LeeJunFan> sohappy2: should be able to install xfce with synaptic, or from cmd line 'sudo apt-get install xfce'
<existance> oblib, they arent there where they are in yours
<sethk> Telep, too bad.  You might want to download another bootable cd that has it.
<oblib> existance can you paste your whole xorg.conf to the pastebin?
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: was thinking it would probably help you solve your other sound/vid problems too....spoke before i thought about you not having ANY inet access other than wifi on that machine
<existance> yea, sec
<cyphase> how do you get flash sound to work in breezy?
<LeeJunFan> sohappy2: hrm, maybe not. I guess it's not available ....
<kenichi> im quiet new to ubuntu and linux. ive got a new motherboard (asus a7n8x-e deluxe) and want to install on a sata raid 1. is it possible?
<cyphase> i had it working in hoary..
<Orporg> So I'll need to take care of the networking before the other stuff?
<cyphase> but i don't know how i did it
<existance> oblib, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5314
<PokerFacePenguin> use the long network card running to the ap...you said it was 3 feet away
<Nolite> anyone who could help me: how do I change directory in the console when logged in as root?
<kenichi> perhaps someone knows a good tutorial for it...
<shriver> Nolite: cd
<LeeJunFan> sohappy2: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Nolite> hm
<sohappy2> Lee: I tried sudo apt-get install xfce4, and it's working
<PokerFacePenguin> card=cord
<cyphase> Nolite, cd directory_name
<PokerFacePenguin> cable
<Nolite> I try cd Desktop
<sohappy2> thanks, lee.
<existance> oblib, oh wait a second
<oblib> existance yeah, they are not there. Just put them in
<Nolite> "no such file or directory"
<Nolite> :p
<oblib> existance where did you get the 75.1 from?
<cyphase> Nolite, maybe it doesn't exist :)
<Orporg> It is.  But I have no wired Ethernet cards installed.  Just the Wifi one.  So it's either WIfi or nothing
<shriver> Nolite try cd /home/<username>/Desktop
<Nolite> haha
<cyphase> Nolite, really
<kenichi> Nolite: try ls
<cyphase> i'm serious
<cyphase> yea
<Nolite> kk
<Nolite> thnx, gonna try
<cyphase> i was just about to say that :)
<kenichi> Nolite: and the see what is listet
<Orporg> I DO have some extra wired Ethernet cards but I'm reluctant to install them, let the excrement hit the air conditoning
<existance> oblib, i have two monitors hooked up, one to an AGP card (ATI), and the other to a PCI card (nvidia), and the monitor identifier is Dell, which is the AGP monitor
<cyphase> How do you get Flash sound to work in Breezy?
<Nolite> with just ls = dbootstrap_settings
<existance> oblib, i got the 75.1 Hz from the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nolite> kenichi, with just "ls" as root = dbootstrap_settings
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: just remember this....u wont get an ip without signal to the ap...after u get signal....u should be fine
<Nolite> what the heck does that mean? o.O
<oblib> existance the "screen" section defines that. If you look, it says device "NVIDIA ..." and Montior "DELL ..."
<kenichi> Nolite: i dont know
<shriver> Nolite: what does pwd return?
<existance> oblib, that doesnt make sense, that's the wrong monitor for the PCI card..
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: since the ap serves other machines correctly
<oblib> existance I'm not sure how you set up two screens with two cards though, never done that
<kenichi> never had a message like that ;)
<relbs_> Can anyone point me to a guide on configuring x.org to support multiple monitor configurations and easily switching between them?  (e.g. laptop display only, laptop display + external monitor and xinerama, external only)
<Nolite> shriver, huh? what do You mean?
<existance> oblib, yea, im just trying to get one working right now :)
<oblib> existance I doesn't really matter what it's called.
<existance> oblib, ah..
<Nolite> I'm not entering my psw, just entering "sudo -i" to login as root shriver
<existance> oblib, ill add those lines then
<oblib> existance sorry, it not I
<anavim> Nolite: type pwd, hit return
<Orporg> The access point does serve other machines.  But if I get desperate I could install a wired Ethernet card, yank the cable from the access point and stick it into the Linux box.  But eventually I will *have* to get wireless working
<oblib> existance I'm guessing you gave it that name on install or something
<kenichi> Nolite: try to login in as root with "sudo su -"
<kenichi> that works for me
<oblib> existance is your other card and monitor doing anything right now?
<xiaogil_> Is the an application to scan networks (with graphic interface), and that can say which ports are openned, which are not ?
<existance> oblib, no, actually it boots on the AGP monitor and then switches to the PCI once ubuntu loads
<b_e_n_z> xiaogil_, xnmap
<robotgeek> kenichi: why doesn't 'sudo -i' not work? what error do you get?
<Nolite> kenichi, worked to log in with atleast
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: it is all about how bad you want it....and the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295&highlight=automatix will customize you as much or as little as you want
<kenichi> robotgeek: does work too
<yassine> hello
<existance> oblib, restarted Xserver
<Orporg> But I'll need this ndiswrapper thing to get the Wifi working, yes?
<yassine> How to install an rpm package?
<robotgeek> kenichi: hmm, okay
<oblib> existance can you post your Xorg.0.log too?
<existance> oblib, thats odd
<Nolite> shriver, when htitting "pwd" it returns "/root"
<existance> oblib, it added a couple of resolutions, but they are like 832 by whatever
<robotgeek> yassine: you can convert rpm to deb usin alien,
<existance> oblib, sec on the pastebin
<kenichi> robotgeek:  its just that my brother told me to login as root with sudo su -
<oblib> existance, weird
<robotgeek> yassine: tho, you might not need to do that. most packages are in ubuntu repositories
<lightbright> anavim: how can I get Evolution to check for email virus when receiving and sending emails?
<robotgeek> kenichi: hmm, okay
<existance> sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log &
<lightbright> navarone: any ideas how I can I get Evolution to check for email virus when receiving and sending emails?
<kenichi> robotgeek:  and because he ist the pro and im the newbee, i trusted him ;)
<existance> oops lol..
<navarone> lightbright...no idea
<existance> oblib, http://pastebin.com/446838
<kenichi> is anyone used with installing ubuntu on a sata raid 1?
<yassine> okay, I explain, I am using Ubuntu as an vmware and I want to install the vmware tools
<yassine> wich are rpm format
<PokerFacePenguin> if you get ndiswrapper and get it working then your problems are solved...if you install the wired card, customize with automatix, other problems will most likely be solved as well....then you can make it easier to troubleshoot because automatix will install ndisgtk graphical config tool
<anavim> lightbright: I think you would need to buy some virus software
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: as long as you mark the checkbox
<robotgeek> lightbright: clam antivirus
<anavim> lightbright: ^^
<Orporg> So you reccomend I try to get it going with the wired card just to get some downloads and THEN try to get the wireless working?
<djk_> is there a azureus.deb for ubuntu somewhere?
<existance> oblib, woah... it's reading the PCI card as AGP.....
<agtnz> Can someone help me try to connect to a share on an XP machine on my network? The share is \\METAROYCE\Shared. I can share my file with the XP machine but cannot access his shares.
<yassine> help please
<shriver> djk_, you can get azureus from the multiverse repositories, I think
<robotgeek> yassine: what package are you trying to install?
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: it might make this process easier on you.
<djk_> shriver: not for breezy.
<gleesond> does any one know about a good virus protection program for ubuntu?
<cyphase> How do you get Flash sound to work in Breezy?
<PokerFacePenguin> gleesond: clamav
<yassine> robotgeek: Vmware tools
<b_e_n_z> gleesond, clamav
<robotgeek> gleesond: you don't really need one
<djk_> shriver: they were in the hoary ones though afaik
<kenichi> someone here who is familiar with installing ubuntu on sata raid 1?
<cyphase> gleesound, clamav, but you don't need one for ubuntu..
<existance> gleesond: pull out the network cord ;)
<lightbright> robotgeek: yes but theres no optiuon to use clam with evolution that I can see. can you?
<oblib> existance, where do you get that from?
<Orporg> Will Ubuntu automatically detect and configure a wired card if I plug one in?
<existance> oblib,  (**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x] "
<cyphase> now, if you want to scan things that come to you that might infect a *windows* machine
<b_e_n_z> Orporg, yes
<xiaogil_> Is the an application to scan networks (with graphic interface), and that can say which ports are openned, which are not, and that can scan a range of address (not only one like nmapfe) ?
<existance> oblib, it's in the first few lines in the lopg
<anavim> lightbright: save the attachments and scan...
<existance> oblib, log
<robotgeek> yassine: hmm, no clue. never used vmware. sorry. install 'alien' to convert rpm to .deb
<PokerFacePenguin> gleesond: but you might do your windows friends a favor and not pass on windows virii to them by installing a virus scanner
<Orporg> I don't have to do anything with it?  It'll just detect it on boot?  Or do I have to do some fiddling?
<anavim> lightbright: or vice versa
* LeeJunFan doesn't have any friends who use windows.
<agtnz> yassine: vmware tools are an iso, I thought. Are you using the free vmware player, or..?
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: most likely will detect your card
<oblib> existance, that is the device name you have in the xorg.conf
<b_e_n_z> xiaogil_, nessus
<oblib> existance, are you sure that the nvidia is in the AGP slot. Can you look at your device manager in Ubuntu and see what slots each card is in?
<Orporg> If it doesn't may I come back and bother you some more?
<agtnz> yassine: I got Windows 2000 working under vmware player by following this guide >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84275 Its got instructions on vmware tools
<yassine> agtnz: Vmware tools are iso, but Vmware Workstation mounts the iso image as cd
<existance> oblib, im sure the nvidia is in the PCI slot, that's all it fits in
<existance> oblib, it says bus Type: PCI under the supposed "AGP" card
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: u certainly can...i am gonna go eat a bite of something...just say my name in the channel
<yassine> agtnz: I am doing the opposite, running Ubuntu under windows xp
<gleesond> does that mean that there is no real threat of virus' for ubuntu, most of them are directed at windows? do I have to worry about other remote attacks, if so would it be good to instal a software firewall such as firestarter
<PokerFacePenguin> Orporg: and there are many competent folks here to help u too
<agtnz> yassine: D'oh
<agtnz> :)
<oblib> existance if you can find the slot locations you can mess with the BusID                "PCI:0:10:0" lines
<Nolite> anavim, hitting "pwd" shows me im in "/root"
<PokerFacePenguin> gleesond: yes on the firewall, install it....defintely
<anavim> Nolite: yes, I saw you say that earlier.. I was elucidating
<Orporg> Thank you all very much.  You are greatly appreciated.  I'll see if I can get this turd burgler to cooperate with me
<existance> oblib, uhh where is that? this is getting a bit over my head :/
<Nolite> sorry :p
<oblib> existance to get both working, you will need two "Device"s, one on your PCI and one on your AGP, but you need the middle numbers
<Taa5i> When booting off an Ubuntu install disc, It gets to probing pci devices (bus 00) and hangs.  The same occurs with a Gentoo install disc.  The machine is an HP NetServer LXr Pro 8.  Any thoughts please?
<oblib> existance I think device manager can tell you that
<anavim> Nolite: no problem  :)
<PokerFacePenguin> gleesond: as a matter of fact, i wouldnt be on the internet any longer than i had to be without a firewall
<existance> oblib, under advanced?
<agtnz> yassine: If vmware tools are an rpm file then running 'sudo alien <rpm's name>' would convert it to a .deb, then a 'dpkg -i <deb's name> would install it. You may have to run 'sudo apt-get install alien' first.
<gleesond> oh ok, so I better do it soon
<LeeJunFan> PokerFacePenguin: firewalls are overrated, updates are the important thing :)
<xiaogil_> Is there an equivalent of SuperScan on Ubuntu ?
<oblib> existance, device manager? It's in the system-> admin I think
<anavim> gleesond: chkroot is a good tool too
<cafuego> Actually, if you run a desktop Linux, you don't need a firewall. it doens't open ports at random.
<existance> oblib, does /sys/devoces/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/etc... sound right?
<PokerFacePenguin> gleesond: once you install  one, also install an intrusion detection system like snort
<Nolite> anavim, I'm just kinda overwhlemed atm, since I just installed Ubuntu (from Windoze) and now I cannot even install drivers to the PC o.O
<oblib> existance I'm not actually in my Ubuntu right now
<_tcc> Um
<existance> oblib, i meant advanced in the device manager, ah
<anavim> Nolite: good luck... you'll get the hang of it  :)
<existance> oblib, and make that /sys/devices :)
<Nolite> haha
<Nolite> I guess!
<_tcc> Did I mess up the install or is there a default root password.......
<gleesond> ok
<Nolite> I think I learned some today
<_tcc> I need help
<erUSUL> !tell _tcc about root
<Nolite> anyone know good Ubuntu documentation apart from that Wiki on ubuntu.com?
<Nolite> with console commands etc
<existance> oblib, linux.sysfs_path or linux.sysfs_path_device sound right?
<anavim> gleesond: oops, I meant rootkithunter
<_tcc> Nolite?
<_tcc> What
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Nolite about cli
<Nolite> well
<_tcc> I am not new to linux but how do Iogin root
<oblib> existance oh. Um, you're getting out of my skills now. I did all this a while ago, but I forget the details. If you look at my xorg.conf, you can see how the two devices are set up.
<_tcc> wtf
<Nolite> cli?
<kenichi> someone familiar with installing ubuntu on sata raid 1?
<_tcc> yes
<oblib> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5315
<anavim> !cli
<ubotu> cli is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/, or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<maddler> folks... anyone using Kopete behind a proxy?
<_tcc> oh my god
<_tcc> no
<_tcc> I have used linux before.
<anavim> cli = "command-line" , terminal, etc.
<_tcc> su
<maddler> (no... /me is not a bot) ;)
<_tcc> sudo
<_tcc> etv
<_tcc> etc
<_tcc> Is there a default root pass?
<robotgeek> _tcc: please stop using Enter as punctuation
<cafuego> _tcc: root is disabled.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell _tcc about root
<_tcc> m
<cafuego> _tcc: use 'sudo -i' for a root shell.
<_tcc> ho
<existance> oblib, would it be under the Device section?
<_tcc> oh
<_tcc> thats strange
<cafuego> no, that's sane.
<_tcc> I don't like that I need to change it.
<cafuego> You DON"T need to change it.
<cafuego> if you think you do, you think wrong.
<lightbright> _tcc: why do you want to be in root?
<lord_drachenblut> hey all
<existance> oblib, i found the BusID thing you were talking about "PCI:0:10:0", but there isn't one for the AGP ATI one
<_tcc> Um
<cafuego> existance: Unless you have multiple cards, you can leave the busid blank.
<_tcc> SO I can admin my system?
<existance> cafuego: i have two cards :/
<_tcc> I still dont have root
<moogman> Hello! Flash (specifically) is using /dev/dsp, whereas I want it to use my other sound card, currently located at /dev/dsp. Do you know how I can swap them?
<_tcc> What is the PASSWORD?
<lightbright> _tcc: what kind of admin work do you want to do?
<existance> cafuego: the PCI one is nvidia and the AGP is ATI
<cafuego> _tcc: You can do that via 1) the tools in Gnome, which use sudo or 2) Via the command line, which ues sudo.
<_tcc> get myself online :)
<cafuego> existance: Ah ok.
<lightbright> _tcc: you using a modem?
<_tcc> no
* Dr_Willis stares at _tcc  and says,... You are online. :P
<existance> cafuego: although it doesn't seem to be recognizing the ATI one very well..
<lord_drachenblut> anyone know how to get a usb headset up and running
<_tcc> haha
<_tcc> no...
<lightbright> Dr_Willis: lol ;)
<lightbright> _tcc: you are online now through another system
<kenichi> by the way, whats the difference between "su" and "sudo -i"?
<lightbright> kenichi: whats su?  i only know of sudo
<_tcc> oh god
<lightbright> kenichi: ah su = super user
<anavim> lightbright: switch user
<_tcc> I need the PASSWORD
<_tcc> the default?
<cafuego> _tcc: THERE IS NOT ONE.
<_tcc> Is there one?
<anavim> not super user
<lightbright> _tcc: you already have it
<robotgeek> _tcc: read the link ubotu gave you
<kenichi> ich dachte su = substitute user
<cafuego> _tcc: When prompted for one, enter your USER password.
<kenichi> i thought su = substitute user
<_tcc> thank you...........
<_tcc> whew
<cafuego> _tcc: I thought you said you were familiar with sudo...
<anavim> kenichi: both are antonyms
<lightbright> anavim: no, su in Debian is super user!  in Debian Sarge, when you open shell and type su, thats super user mode
<cafuego> lightbright: 'su <otheruser>' isn't superuser mode ;-)
<anavim> lightbright: from the manpage: su - Change user ID or become super-user
<Kendrick_> hay light i thought it was su kendrick   and if no user was specified it is assumed you wanted root
<Nolite> yaya
<Nolite> *yay
<lightbright> anavim: exactly :) notice where it says: or become super-user :)
<Vespoli> o.0
<existance> oblib, i found an article that i think will help :)
<kenichi> but when i change the password when in "su" mode, it is only used for "su" but not for "sudo"
<Nolite> managed to switch directories in Root :
<Nolite> :)
<lightbright> anavim: i rest my case :)
<oblib> existance good luck. Sorry I couldn't be more so
<_tcc> what the fuck
<Vespoli> how can I completely reconfigure X ?
<_tcc> I just set a new UNIX password
<Taa5i> When booting Ubuntu installer cd, the post hangs at Probing PCI Hardware (Bus 00).  The machine is an HP NetServer LXr Pro 8.  Any ideas please?
<robotgeek> _tcc: please mind your language
<Vespoli> as in, totally remove the ATI drivers that destroyed it
<_tcc> and I cant do anything still
<lightbright> cafuego: from the manpage: su - Change user ID or become super-user!  please notice where it says: or become super-user
<kbrooks> kenichi, change YOUR pass'
<_tcc> what is wrong with this
<anavim> lightbright: no more help for u  :P
<Vespoli> how can I completely reconfigure X ?
<kbrooks> _tcc: su != sudo
<seth_k|lappy> Vespoli, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> _tcc: did you enable root?
<Vespoli> thanks a LOT :D!
<lightbright> anavim: thats ok!  I have many here experncied that help me !  I will surrive without your help :)
<kbrooks> _tcc: you might have changed YOUR password on your USER ACCOUNT
<kbrooks> _tcc: thats wrong
<kenichi> kbrooks: thats a possibility, but why can't i change the password for root?
<Nolite> is drivers ending with .run intended to be stored somewhere specifically? It told me it didnt find "ls"
<kbrooks> _tcc: you have to change root's password
<existance> oblib, nah, np you know way more about it than I do heh :)
<kbrooks> kenichi, you can
<Nolite> when I tried to run the application as root
<lightbright> anavim: if you dropped the planet , the world would still move forward and I would survive without your help :)  so thats ok, you are free to stop giving help :)  doesnt bother me :)
<kbrooks> kenichi, define cant
<_tcc> I did change roots pass
<kenichi> kbrooks: when i change the password in sudo mode, it is not changed
<_tcc> on the command line
<_tcc> passw
<_tcc> passwd
<kbrooks> _tcc: use sudo passwd
<kbrooks> not just passwd
<kenichi> when i change it in su mode it is changed. but not for sudo only for su
<lord_drachenblut> ....
<_tcc> and then i try to do something graphically and it wont work
<kumakun> Real qucik question, anyone seeing problems with the pressed CDs saying it can't find a usable kernal image during install?
<kbrooks> kenichi, thats by design
<LeeJunFan> sudo passwd root
<Taa5i> sudo defaults to use /your/ password to verify, not root's
<kenichi> thats a bad design i think ;)
<kenichi> why is it like this
<kbrooks> kenichi, it's notc su mode
<kbrooks> its root
<LeeJunFan> kenichi: so people do muck up the root account.
<LeeJunFan> don't
<erUSUL> !tell kenichi about root
<_tcc> This STILL will not run.
<LeeJunFan> kenichi: type 'rm -rf /' as a user then type 'rm -rf /' as root, you'll see why  :)  <<< WARNING: don't really do this>>>>
<kenichi> i think it would be a lot easier if asked for a root password while installing ubuntu
<_tcc> cannot run network-admin as root wrong password
<_tcc> no shit.
<anavim> kenichi: tell that to apple, they do the same thing with os x
<_tcc> Why is this such a hassle?
<Taa5i> kenichi: I believe you can select to do so during the install.
<kenichi> really?
<kenichi> how?
<Vespoli> :P
<LeeJunFan> kenichi: if you install server install it sets root passwd, not for desktop use by default.
<Vespoli> nice nick
<Nolite> "Error: unable to find the system utility 'ld' ; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' installed. Id you do have 'binutils' installed, then please check that 'ld' is in your path"
<Taa5i> kenichi: Should be an option to enable root account and then can change pwd for it or the like.
<Dr_Willis> setting a root password takes all of 3 sec. For those that know what they are doing.
<BigKahuna> Does anybody have a TV tuner card working with breezy? I'm not looking to set up MythTV but would like to be able to watch TV with my TV tuner card. I have a hauppauge PVR150 which apparently is not compatible with TvTime.  Any suggestions as to what else I can use?
<Nolite> woops... bold :p
<Taa5i> But in general there is no reason to use root, with a proper sudo setup.
<kenichi> Taa5i: yeah, would be nice
<anavim> kenichi: root account is off by default on os x
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: right, and those that don't have no good reason.
<Nolite> anyone know what might be wrong? I have the actual file on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> BigKahuna,  isent xawtv a alternative
<Dr_Willis> LeeJunFan,  and those that do know how. :P have learned bad habbits and need to relearn.
<Taa5i> kenichi: If you want total neurotic control of your system by default, use Gentoo ;)
<_jason> Nolite, do you have binutils installed?
<anavim> kenichi: being smart enough to turn off root on ubuntu is one of the reasons I use it
<johnsie2k> If I install xubuntu-desktop can I uninstall it later?
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: true. But running wine apps that need raw network output need root, and doing that with sudo can be a pita.
<LeeJunFan> although about as much as su also.
<Nolite> _jason,  if it wasn't installed by default when I installed Ubuntu 5.10; no! :)
<Dr_Willis> LeeJunFan,  id never seen a wine app that needed that to be honest.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<poningru> !wireless
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<augustin> hello
<kenichi> i dont want total control
<anavim> LeeJunFan: sudo -i   then...
<augustin> i have a messy repartitioning to do, anyone care to lend a hand ?
<kenichi> just thought that it is kind of weird
<johnsie2k> If I install xubuntu-desktop can I uninstall it later?
<_jason> Nolite, check what "apt-cache policy binutils" returns
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: I have some network stuff that sends broadcasts it can't do unless it's root. sudo -i is what I use along with xhost +local:
* erUSUL thinks that if kenichi wants a root account shouldn't be using Ubuntu
<kumakun> Not so much then, on the install problem, hm?
<Ep|phany> does anyone know any anoymity programs for ips in ubuntu or knwo a program that automatically hides your ip or a program that automatically finds and impleys proxys?
<hydroksyde> Ok, I'm going to try ubuntu for the first time, in qemu on my slackware box
<augustin> must move the ubuntu partition from extended to primary, redistribute space, all that without breaking the dual install o.O
<erUSUL> Ep|phany, tor
<_tcc> How do I set the goddamn root pass.
<_tcc> Thats all I want.
<Ep|phany> yea i use tor for my windows pc
<LeeJunFan> _tcc: sudo passwd root
<anavim> _tcc: sudo -i  - you'll do fine
<hydroksyde> _tcc: does sudo passwd word?
<Ep|phany> erUSL is there a tor for ubuntu?
<_tcc> That does nothing.
<kenichi> erUSUL: i really like ubuntu. its just that i didnt understand it. so i asked the pros ;)
<_tcc> The password is set
<_tcc> I can login on the CLI
<Nolite> installed: none
<opnsrc> I installed Ident2 and when I type Ident2 it says error: binding to port 113: bind(): Permission denied
<_tcc> but when I try a GUI app
<erUSUL> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<_tcc> it fucks up
<linkd> opnsrc: has to be done under root
<Nolite> _jason, sorry.. it returned "installed: none"
<robotgeek> _tcc: you must use your user password in gui tools
<snausages> i downloaded skype from skype.com (the debian package) and i can't remember what the command is to install it. i remember it's something like sudo dpkg - can anyone help out?
<opnsrc> oh so sudo
<opnsrc> K thanks
<_jason> Nolite, sudo apt-get install binutils
<LeeJunFan> _tcc: that's because X by default will not allow just any user on the system to toss stuff up on your desktop, as your X logged in user type xhost +local:
<anavim> snausages: it's a .deb?
<robotgeek> _tcc: if you had read the link which ubotu told you, you would have found that out
<snausages> anavim: yes it is
<anavim> snausages: dpkg -i
<erUSUL> Nolite, install build-essential
<snausages> anavim: thanks
<simpo> snausages-> sudo dpkq =i
<LeeJunFan> _tcc: you also have to set your DISPLAY variable.
<moogman> Hello! Flash (specifically) is using /dev/dsp, whereas I want it to use my other sound card, currently located at /dev/dsp1. There is no flash config that I know of. Do you know how I can swap the devices around?
<opnsrc> is there a ctrl + alt + del manager I can download?
<Nolite> _jason, o.O dunno how mate :) but now its seems installed
<simpo> snausages-> sudo dpkq -i ;)
<Dr_Willis> _tcc,  or check out the 'sux' package. :P
<anavim> opnsrc: top
<Nolite> _jason, that was pure magic imo ;)
<_jason> Nolite, if you are compiling and such you want to do what erUSUL said: install build-essential
<hlen> moogman, ln -s /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp is the hackish way. i'd find the right one.
<Nolite> _jason, I'm only trying to install my graphics drivers atm
<opnsrc> K thanks
<opnsrc> the ident works
<_tcc> ok....so any user can mod the settings with thier own password
<_tcc> that makes a hell alot a sense
<_tcc> so
<LeeJunFan> _tcc: no, you have to be in group admin
<_tcc> how do I require it to be root?
<_jason> Nolite, what kind?
<snausages> hm, this .deb doesn't seem to be working. i'm missing something. it tells me "libqt3c102-mt" is not installed
<Ep|phany> how do i use tor?
<Nolite> _jason, NVIDIA
<moogman> hlen: Hmm, thing is, /dev/dsp points to my secondary sound card and /dev/dsp1 points to my primary. If I do that, I lose my secondary (but that's not an immediate problem). The "correct" solution would be great though if you do know where it is :)
<erUSUL> _tcc, not any user only the ones that have rights to do so (by belonging to admin group orbeeing in thesudoers file)
<_tcc> I don't see the logic behind that.
<Nolite> _jason, since I can only have my screen refresh rate @ 60Hz atm, I hope new drivers will help that
<hlen> moogman, i don't. if you find it, please let me know
<erUSUL> !tell _tcc about root
<_jason> Nolite, have you been referred to the wiki?
<erUSUL> _tcc, read the link ubotu send you
<moogman> hlen: Sure. Thanks for the information so far. I will be back :)
<Nolite> _jason, about installing drivers, no
<Nolite> _jason, why?
<_jason> ubotu, tell Nolite about nvidia
<johnsie2k> How do you remove a desktop?
<erUSUL> _tcc, you will read the logic of the ubuntu dev-team for choosing sudo
<_jason> Nolite, you should try those directions there, they worked well for me
<Dr_Willis> and theres No argueing with the Dev-Team! :P
<LeeJunFan> _tcc: another thing to consider is that when someone tries to hack your system over a network what account do you think they'll try? root... And if root can't login directly - no worries.
<_tcc> true
<Nolite> _jason, um... so I won't need those drivers I downloaded?
<_tcc> wow, ubuntu kicks ass
<oblib> has anyone here ever used the free format advocated on the wiki; Ogg Theora?
<_jason> Nolite, nope
<linkd> _tcc: nod
<Nolite> _jason,  lol... but thanks mate :)
<_jason> Nolite, np
<LeeJunFan> _tcc: I got over it, now I just use sudo.
<oblib> for general movie compression I mean
<_tcc> ;)
<LeeJunFan> _tcc: and if I can get over using root, you can too :)
<Plouj_> 'apt-get install subversion subversion-tools' - is that enough to install svn on a ubuntu client?
<robotgeek> Plouj_: yup, shud do
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> Is there any way of changing names of files in a dir which has filenames like:  (HC) Hej 01.rar  becauce i cant unrar it :/
<_tcc> Cool
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> becauce of spaces and stuff in the filename
<_tcc> I am going to go mess with UBUNTU!
<LeeJunFan> _tcc: but back to your problem with getting an X app to run as root, first tell X to accept connections from other users on your local system by 'xhost +local:', then 'sudo -i' to become root, then 'export DISPLAY=:0.0', then you can run X apps.
<oblib> gimmulF|GoAGNES If you put a backslash in front, it will let you do weird characters
<oblib> so My\ File\ name\ with\ spaces.txt
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> ahh thanks oblib
<hydroksyde> gimmulF|GoAGNES: Alternatively, use quotes: "My file name with spaces.txt"
<oblib> too true
<existance> could someone help me with a graphics card problem?  I have AGP and PCI cards (ATI and Nvidia) and two monitors.  I can only get display on the PCI monitor.  Anyone know how to fix it?
<Chris_in_the_uk> evening all, can anyone tell me where i can find the error log for saslauthd?
<hydroksyde> existance: could you put your xorg.conf on pastebin.com?
<yassine> is gcc installed in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> yassine, notm by default install build-essential
<existance> hydroksyde: sure second
<yassine> erUSUL: how to do that please
<lord_drachenblut> hello everyone
<robotgeek> Chris_in_the_uk: most probably in /var/log/mail.log
<existance> hdroksyde, http://pastebin.com/446862
<anavim|away> gimmulF|GoAGNES: putting quotes around filenames also works, such as tar -c "bad name" > badname.tar, etc.
<existance> hydroksyde, btw, the Dell monitor is the AGPs and the CrystalScan is the PCIs
<hydroksyde> ok
<hydroksyde> All I see is a nVidia AGP card and a dell monitor
<david_> anybody know how to download the decoder for .wmv?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell david_ about w32codecs
<jonathon> gday im having trouble with my samba anyone familiar with it?
<Thunderguy> Does anyone know how to resolve a full X11 server lockup, I mean it's still running and all the programs are running the screen is just locked up, but I'd rather keep the programs running.
<existance> hydroksyde, yea.. i dont know why the others aren't there
<drumline> jonathon: what's going on?
<existance> hydroksyde, i can find the AGP card in device manager thoug
<david_> what about w32codecs?
<poningru> david_: install it
<hydroksyde> existance Have you tried making a new config file using "X -configure"?
<jonathon> i have it setup fine but i want to change my samba so u dont need to give a user/pass to connect how do i do it/
<poningru> ubotu: tell david about w32codecs
<existance> hydroksyde, nope, should i?
<foampeace> is there an irc client that does smiley faces?
<robotgeek> david_: u have to install it
<drumline> jonathon: make your shares "public = yes"
<Dr_Willis> jonathon,  may want to check out the 'using samba' book . thats avilable online for free.  :P thers some potential pitfalls in doing that.
<Thunderguy> So anyone know any hotkeys or something, maybe to refresh X11 display?
<Dr_Willis> jonathon,  its worth grabbing/reading in any case. :P
<poningru> Thunderguy: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Dr_Willis> Thunderguy,  i think you maybe out of luck.
<existance> hydroksyde, how do i stop the X server so i can do that?
<Kulissenschieber> foampeace, gaim, kopete,...
<Chris_in_the_uk> i just started a grep, how do i stop it?
<Thunderguy> poningru: but is there a way without having all the programs closed? I was in a good chat convo and don't want to lose everything.
<hydroksyde> existance: Does ctrl+alt+backspace work?
<existance> hydroksyde, that restarts it
<poningru> Thunderguy: no not possible
<jonathon> they are public yes
<jonathon> they still require permission
<hydroksyde> existance: ok... Try "X :1 -configure"
<hydroksyde> then "X :1 -config xorg.conf.new"
<drumline> you stop the X server with alt + ctrl + backspace
<existance> Fatal server error:
<existance> Server is already active for display 0
<drumline> that'll kill all the programs though
<hydroksyde> drumline: The DM will restart it
<jonathon> i think linux is put together very piss poorly
<poningru> jonathon: thats great go use windows then
<Azmodan> I have a friend trying to install Ubuntu but he get strange error messages.  He think his CD might be damaged.  Is there a way to know if the CD is intact ?
<drumline> hydro: DM?
<anavim> Thunderguy: unless you can pinpoint an app which is making everything stop and kill it, you are out of luck
<hydroksyde> drumline: Display Manager...
<drumline> jonathon: it's not piss-poor.  You just need to read your fucking docs.
<poningru> Azmodan: yes on the boot prompt press backspace
<poningru> I think
<seth_k|lappy> drumline, language please
<robotgeek> jonathon: why so?
<Thunderguy> anavim: I killed the app already, the screen just didn't refresh it stuck itself.
<poningru> drumline: dude calm down
<drumline> seth: got it...  wilco
<Azmodan> poningru, that's all ?  No command ?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<seth_k|lappy> drumline, even though I agree with you :P
<poningru> yeah thats it
<jonathon> gnome and kde programs like samba config and crap never do anything
<poningru> it should run an md5sum iirc
<poningru> jonathon: this is a help channel
<poningru> not a troll channel
<Dr_Willis> Technicially 'linux' is just the kernel. Its put together very well..
<existance> what is the file that I can edit to execute commands at startup?
<sethk> Dr_Willis, that's a myth
<sethk> Dr_Willis, it isn't "just the kernel".
<robotgeek> jonathon: maybe somethings wrong with windows. lol
<tux> trappist: are u there?
<hydroksyde> existance: X :1 should start an x server on another display
<Dr_Willis> existance,  depends on what you mean at startup.
<Dr_Willis> seth - if you say so.
<poningru> #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic conversation
<sethk> Dr_Willis, do a ps and look at the list of running processes
<jonathon> man i have no dramas on linux when it works it works freaking unreal
<Azmodan> poningru, thanks
<anavim> Thunderguy: if it doesn't recover after ~2-5 minutes, I would reboot
<jonathon> trying to make thing works just plain sucks
<existance> Dr_Willis, uhh... once i log in..
<poningru> Azmodan: compare that to the md5sum at the download site
<existance> hydroksyde, it still errors
<sethk> jonathon, I have no problems whatsoever making it work.
<Dr_Willis> existance,  login to X you mean?
<drumline> jonathon: have you gone through the samba docs?   there are a few howto's out there?
<existance> Dr_Willis, i think so.
<tux> i did chmod -R 600 /home/tux and now i cant login with kde!!! plz help!
<jonathon> yes my friend i even went through a guide on samba made for my distro
<Azmodan> poningru, this just writes an MD5 on screen ?
<jonathon> ive been fucking around with samba for days
<poningru> Azmodan: not sure
<hydroksyde> existance: I have no idea then. I'm not a ubuntu user, but I understand linux in general well. This is strange behaviour
<anavim> jonathon: compared to everything else, linux is far ahead for my needs. maybe your needs are different and you should go back to whatever you were using
<robotgeek> jonathon: language, please
<Dr_Willis> existance,  most window managers/desktops have a "session" management feature. that makes it fairly easy.. start what ya want. and then 'save current session' is an easy way.
<poningru> try it I havent tried that since early breazy cds
<poningru> dont know if they changed it
<tux> is this command right? find /home/whatever -type d -exec chmod o+x {} \;                ?
<drumline> jonathon: are the users still specified in the directory profile?
<Dr_Willis> Days on samba? gee - took me all of an Hr to read the "Using Samba book" and i learned about all i needed to know.
<robotgeek> existance: or type 'gnome-session-save' in a terminal
<sethk> tux, looks ok, but of course I don't know what you are trying to do.
<Dr_Willis> actually dosent gnome ask to 'save session' on logout?
<kvidell> it's an option
<tux> sethk: i did chmod -R 600 /home/tux and now i cant login with kde!!! plz help!
<jonathon> dr willis i wouldnt of spent days if the programs that are provided to configure samba actually works
<tux> sethk: it says missing argument !
<BenDrake> greetings
<existance> Dr_Willis, i know, but i thought there was a file that could be edited. no?
<sethk> tux, the quickest way to fix it is probably to erase your $HOME/.kde directory
<yassine> how to make an usb key bootable?
<Dr_Willis> jonathon,  rambling and ranting  - instead of reading. :P
<sethk> tux, but that will lose all your settings and go back to the state after install
<Dr_Willis> existance,  Not sure with gnome.. some window managers do it differnetly.
<Dr_Willis> existance,  what you wanting to start up anyway?
<sethk> tux, you may remember I warned about not using numbers with chmod.   :)
<anavim> tux: I suggest you restore your user account from backup...
<tux> how?
<drumline> jonathon: alright... post your directory profile to pastebin
<drumline> .com
<anavim> tux: I take it that means you didn't make a backup
<tux> no i didnt make any backups:(
<existance> Dr_Willis: xmms running some music off an ntfs partition
<Dr_Willis> existance,  gee... Mission critical eh? :P
<drumline> amarok is a nice little program!
<yassine> help please
<existance> Dr_Willis, damn straight
<drumline> yassine: go!~
<yassine> how to make an usb key bootable?
<existance> Dr_Willis, it's a good thing to know how to do anyway
<Dr_Willis> existance,  actually have ya tried the gnome media players yet? they are very impressive.
<reiki> got my Breezy CDs... woo-hoo!
<tux> plz correct this command: find /home/whatever -type d -exec chmod o+x {} \;               ?
<Dr_Willis> existance,  the 'gnome' way would be to check out the sessions 'control paanel'  and add a new command  at each startup.
<existance> Dr_Willis, you mean like rythymbox?
<drumline> jonathon: still there?   doing the pastebin.com thing?
<Dr_Willis> existance,  yea - i think theres a few others.. was playing with them all last week.
<Dr_Willis> existance,  i think i liked a kde player better however.
<existance> Dr_Willis, i just converted from Windows, so xmms is likewinamp :)
<robotgeek> existance: also take a look at beep-media-player
<tux> plz someone help me!
<Dr_Willis> existance,  xmms is actually getting a little out of date in ways.. may want to check out the "Beep Media Player"  - its  sort of tries to be the next-generation-winamp
<drumline> noatrun failed to play my WMA's from my windows box.  Amarok does play them, so I use amarok  :)
<hydroksyde> There's also xmms2
<hydroksyde> but that's a very early developer release
<existance> Dr_Willis, mm might look in toit in a bit
<jonathon> im working it out on my own i dont need to be flamed again
<sethk> tux, you can use:   find /home/whatever -type d -print | xargs chmod o+x
<sethk> tux, although since you didn't say what was wrong with the other command I don't know whether that does what you want
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> yoo i need some help, basic grub understanding...i have 2 internal HD one is hda and the other is hdd, my ubuntu is in hdd3 whats that in grub??
<iluciv> Hi I have two installations of ubuntu of two seperate drives but I want to mount one of the drives in the other so that I can transfer data onto one drive and format the other. I have the drive that I want to mount plugged in as slave on secondary ide and ubuntu recognises the disk as hdd but I cannot access the drive. How does one do this??
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> (hd2,2)??
<tux> sethk: the other command told me missing argument!
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> or (hdd,2)??
<rhoffa> is there anyhting like the task manager in ubuntu
<sethk> dspstv_ZzzZZzz, neither
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> agg
<rhoffa> i have an audio song playing but theres no player open and i need it to stop
<sethk> dspstv_ZzzZZzz, /dev/hdb1, /dev/hdb2, etc.
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> i knew it
<sethk> dspstv_ZzzZZzz, then why did you ask?  :)
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> but
<drumline> iluciv: the BIOS sees the drives OK?
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> i knew i was wrong
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> )
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> but still,
<iluciv> drumline: yes
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> is not clear, sethk... i need to define the numbers for grub
<levander> I thought the install disk for breezy was supposed to double as a rescue disk?
<drumline> iluciv: "dmesg | less" to find the device names of the drives.  create a directory /mnt and mount that sucker on it.
<sethk> dspstv_ZzzZZzz, you want to boot from it, then it is   (hd1,0)   (hd1,1)   etc.
<sethk> dspstv_ZzzZZzz, for grub
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> so hdd partition 3, being hdd my second HD
<anavim> tux: if you did a chmod 660 -R ~/    <- there's nothing anyone here can do to help you
<drumline> actually, /mnt is already there, by default, i think.
<anavim> tux: er, 600
<iluciv> I have the drive set to slave as well; I thought it would be simple plug and go--ok cool thanks drumline
<sethk> dspstv_ZzzZZzz, (hd1,2)
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> oke i will try and see
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> kool
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> merci
<rhoffa> does anyone know how i can find out why my song is playing if i dont have a plyaer open
<Dr_Willis> rhoffa,  its a ghost? :P
<drumline> iluciv: i thought it would be too...   check your media:/ folder.  see if it's there
<anavim> tux: you did serious damage to your user account..
<oblib> ps -e will help rhoffa
<drumline> actually... wouldn't be there...
<rhoffa> no, i had a bunch of a certain player open and somehow i closed them all and this audio wont stop
<Dr_Willis> rhoffa,  or it spawned a task in the background thats still around. check with the 'ps' command perhaps for somthng  related to the playing
<iluciv> drumline: nope not there will try the mount option though
<sethk> rhoffa, the player is still running, it just doesn't have a UI open.
<existance> Dr_Willis, uhh i installed it off synaptic and when i try to open it nothing happens..
<sethk> rhoffa, use ps to find it, then kill it
<drumline> iluciv: mount will certainly work
<robotgeek> rhoffa: lsof /dev/dsp
<Chad1> anyone know the min requirements (hardwar) for ubuntu to run? i got a p2 300
<drumline> iluciv: it's just not as automagic as it should be.
<sethk> rhoffa, look on your toolbar, you might be able to find the player there and right click and open it
<LjL> Chad1: with at least 128MB of RAM, it should work fairly
<pozdiy> where is configuration file for Xorg, analog of /etc/X11/XF86Config?
<Dr_Willis> existance,  'it'? 'nothing'? :P what are ya talking about.. Ive been eating brownies and am on a Sugar and chocklet buzz right now.
<Venson> pozdiy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> pozdiy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<drumline> iluciv: that's definitely something to add to Ubuntu eh?   Auto HD mounting to the /mnt folder or something.
<rhoffa> what is ps?
<drumline> ...if auto HD mounting is turned on, of course.  :)
<drumline> I wouldn't want things automounting...  but I'm a geek.
<drumline> rhoffa: man ps
<LjL> rhoffa: a program that shows running processes. type "man ps" for in-depth information
<pozdiy> Venson: tnx
<pbransford> Anyone ever had a network printer start spewing pages, each with an ascii symbol or an HTTP command?
<iluciv> drumline dmesg |less gave me a whole lota this "Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0
<iluciv> "
<pozdiy> LjL: tnx
<oblib> rhoffa ps -e lists all processes
<existance> Dr_Willis, bah, beep media player, and nothing means it accepts the command and nothing happens
<robotgeek> drumline: it already automounts to /media , if you have gnome-volume-manager running
<drumline> iluciv: is the drive failing?
<logical_mark> Hey guys I have an AVI file and I don't know how to get mPlayer to make it full screen, when I try it just puts a blue matt around the orginal sized movie!
<Dr_Willis> rhoffa, like  -->   ps ax | grep mp3
<iluciv> I hope not its an almost brand new drive :O
<existance> ps ax
<drumline> robotgeek: cool... system services right?
<existance> oops..
<Dr_Willis> existance,  it may need to be set to use the  arts sound system. Not sure. :P
<existance> Dr_Willis, arts?
<robotgeek> drumline: no, user app, just type 'gnome-volume-manager' in a terminal
<Dr_Willis> existance,  its the gnome sound server (i think) :P
<existance> Dr_Willis, hmmm ill see what i can find
<drumline> iluciv: cool...   'apt-get install gnome-volume-manager'
<pbransford> anyone have any ideas on what happened?
<drumline> iluciv: preface that with 'sudo'
<iluciv> drumline I've got the latest version already installed
<iluciv> I tried sudo mount /dev/hdd /mnt/backup (I've made dir backup) and mount tells me I have to specify the filesystem type
<drumline> iluciv: it was from another ubuntu install?
<Dr_Willis> iluciv,  -t filesystemtype
<existance> I have two cards AGP(ATI Radeon 9800) and PCI (Geforce MX 4000) and monitors for each (Dell and CrystalScan respectively).  When booting, the AGP monitor displays everything, but once ubuntu loads it switches to the PCI monitor.  I can't figure out for the life of me how to change it back or add it.  Any ideas?
<iluciv> drumline: yes
<drumline> iluciv: try -t ext3
<iluciv> Dr_Willis: What you talking bout :P
<Dr_Willis> "mount tells me I have to specify the filesystem type"  - SO do so. :P
<drumline> iluciv: and before you complete the whole project, be sure to look over the man page and get familiar with the other options of 'mount'
<Dr_Willis> option is  -t FileSystemType
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> sethk, is not working the grub line...i will repeat my question, is it possible to make grub in boot from hda boot vmlinux on hdd (different hd)?
<iluciv> Dr_Willis: Sorry couldn't resist different strokes quote
<drumline> iluciv: ...willis.
<Dr_Willis> iluciv,  you just showed your age. :P to be about.. say... 37 or so/
<seth_k|lappy> haha, Dr_Willis++
<iluciv> lol :(
<existance> I have two cards AGP(ATI Radeon 9800) and PCI (Geforce MX 4000) and monitors for each (Dell and CrystalScan respectively).  When booting, the AGP monitor displays everything, but once ubuntu loads it switches to the PCI monitor.  I can't figure out for the life of me how to change it back or add it.  Any ideas?
<iluciv> not that old close though
<Dr_Willis> I still think  Gary Coleman should of ran for Vice Govoner with Arnold S. :P
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> grub only lists me one hardrive.. :(
<levander> Has anybody used the rescue disc that is a part of the ubuntu hoary installation disc?
<iluciv> get this error now think I'll plug it in as master and see if it boots to be sure its not the hardware "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<iluciv>        missing codepage or other error
<iluciv>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<iluciv>        dmesg | tail  or so
<dspstv_ZzzZZzz> or with bruce Willis Dr_Willis
<iluciv> Dr_Willis: Twins anyone LOL
<afabian> Where is a good place for me to define variables that I want to be inherited by every program started under X/GNOME/whatever when I'm using gdm?
<afabian> shell variables, that is.. like EDITOR
<Venson> afabian: ~/.bashrc
<Venson> afabian: assuming you use bash, of course.
<eternalist> anyone know of a good airplane combat game for linux?
<drumline> iluciv: did that work for you?
<eternalist> native perferably and with marginally good graphics
<drumline> 117 i think
<eternalist> thanks :)
<drumline> i only played it a few times.. it was decent, but not Jane's.
<iluciv> drumline: nope I'm going to shut down now and reverse the drives and see if it picks it up on the other install/drive
<jah_raztah> how do i use dapper?
<drumline> iluciv: you didn't alter the default install file system type?
<_jason> jah_raztah, read the topic
<jah_raztah> lol i kno
<drumline> hehe..   what IS dapper?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<drumline> ahh.. .got it
<foampeac1> is dapper useable?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<afabian> jah_raztah, figuring it out will be good practice for the problems you're going to hit that no one here is going to help you with when everything breaks.  Good luck.
<HrdwrBoB> it may or may not be usable but it'll certainly break a few times before release
<drumline> more than a few times
<hydroksyde> you people call this an install prog? My dead grandfather could have installed linux faster than this...
<jah_raztah> afabian, i'm not on dapper, i just read the topic and asked that stupid question, my appologies
<drumline> alright... Question...  Name a cheap, but good VPN router that allows PPTP or L2TP client access.
<kenichi> gn8 all
<iustin> plz could someone give me some help, i`ve spend 2 days trying to make this out but i can`t: when i open hda1 (NTFS) it says i dunno have the right to open
<drumline> peace
<afabian> jah_raztah, people have a strange habit of running development versions and crying when stuff breaks.  It's very strange.  My apologies if I seem hostile, it's designed to deal with those sorts of folks. =)
<drumline> iustin: using sudo?
<iustin> aah ?
<iustin> i use sudo just
<iustin> when i install programs
<iustin> with console or synaptic
<ubuntu_> how does the ubuntu livecd get ati acceleration without using the fglrx drivers?
<iustin> i learn quick but i`m new to linux
<drumline> iustin: you need to use 'sudo' for all programs that require altering system settings.   Mounting and Dismounting with 'mount' is something you need root privs for.   Try it with sudo.
<iustin> i tryed it in command line with sudo first and then mount
<r3tex> =P
<iustin> it tells me they are already mounted
<iustin> but when i click on them...
<iustin> i don`t have the rights
<joe__> is something misconfigured that tuxracer graphics are really slow and choppy?
<eternalist> lol that gl-117 is fun
<Madpilot> joe__: do you have 3d accel enabled?
<occy> crimsun, btw, after nuking my personal prefs, it didn't seem to help, as FF started back crashing again not too long afterwards.
<occy> which sucks as I need FF to do my work.
<iustin> i`ve read all about mounting on ubuntu unofficial guide... but it don`t work!
<Knowerrors> Anybody know good online free fax service?
<existance> I have two cards AGP(ATI Radeon 9800) and PCI (Geforce MX 4000) and monitors for each (Dell and CrystalScan respectively).  When booting, the AGP monitor displays everything, but once ubuntu loads it switches to the PCI monitor.  I can't figure out for the life of me how to change it back or add it.  Any ideas?
<Madpilot> iustin: if you're talking about ubuntuguide.org, it's not up to date anymore and can break your Ubuntu... check the wiki for mounting info instead
<iustin> ok...
<eternalist> Is anyone else having problems connecting to Steam?
<eternalist> I cant even play offline games, its stupid
<jah_raztah> ls /dev/cdrom modif /media/cdrom
<vblanton> Can someone help me, for some reason I get slow internet in linux w/ my ethernet 1.5mb connection and I can't figure out why! everything works fine in windows, but not in kubuntu and gentoo.
<vblanton>  I have disabled ipv6 to no avail...
<eternalist> I get a "Could Not Connect to Steam Network" error, even though i was conecting just fine yesterday
<eternalist> so it isnt my NAT or a firewall
<aiing> hi all got a problem with getting wpa_supplicant up and running
<aiing> conf file is fine but when i run "wpa_supplicant -B -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D ipw -w
<aiing> fi"
<aiing> i get a error i dont understand
<aiing> ENGINE: ctrl cmd_string failed: LOAD (null) [error:25066067:DSO support routines:DLFCN_LOAD:could not load the shared library] 
<Oceansblue> hello
<blizzo> hello
<Oceansblue> Just got everything working on emachines laptop - wireless, 3d acceleration etc.
<ordinary> Someone help me get my wireless card working :'(
<Oceansblue> what is the hardware
<Ziggy> peak client on Linux?
<Ziggy> thanks
<ordinary> I must input the command 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' and when I do this I get an error.  If I don't resolve this, then nothing will work.
<ordinary> The rest of the work is trivial.
<Oceansblue> ndiswrapper will install itself by 'ndiswrapper -m'
<ordinary> "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted" is the error.
<Venson> ordinary: try as root?
<Madpilot> Venson: he said he tried w/ sudo, so that part shouldn't be a problem...
<Madpilot> as for the rest, I still run lots of Cat5, and know zip about wireless...
<Oceansblue> right
<Oceansblue> My install was not too bad
<Oceansblue> I just did ndiswrapper -i <driver.inf>
<Oceansblue> It must recognise hardware
<Ziggy> does anyone here know how to install teamspeak client on linux?
<ordinary> Anyone know offhand where I put the driver file?
<Oceansblue> ndiswrapper will do it for you
<Oceansblue> just pic a local directory
<Oceansblue> put the sys and inf file in it and run ndiswrapper
<Oceansblue> Does anyone have skype running I need to test mine
<dash> hi, i just updated to kernel 2.6.15-6 and latest udev in dapper: now radeonfb gets loaded at boot. anybody know the easy way to disable that?
<Ziggy> only on my windoze machine
<dash> Oceansblue: skype is evil
<Oceansblue> why
<dash> Oceansblue: 'cause i work for a competitor
<dash> (an open-source one ;)
<robotgeek> dash: /topic
<Ziggy> lol
<dash> robotgeek: hmm
<Oceansblue> dash: and that is
<robotgeek> dash: what's it called, i would like to try it
<joeyp> in order for my nic to work i have to manually load a different module using modprobe
<joeyp> how do i set that to happen automatically in ubuntu
<joeyp> since i see no modprobe.conf
<Oceansblue> I have dial up modem, lan 10/100/1000 and wireless working
<dash> robotgeek: don't have anything ready for production use yet, but: http://divmod.org/
<dash> robotgeek: anyway what were you referring me to in the topic
<robotgeek> joeyp: create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/<modulename>
<robotgeek> dash: If you have to ask how to use dapper, don't. :)
<dash> robotgeek: Uh.
<dash> I wasn't asking how to use dapper.
<joeyp> thanks robot.  will give it a try
<robotgeek> dash: anyways, lemme look around. i think i know this
<vblanton> anyone know why my internet is VERY slow on websites and downloading but not when I rysc?
<LeeJunFan> robotgeek: the same could be said about linux in general :)
* LeeJunFan puts on his devils advocate suite.
<robotgeek> dash: can you join #ubuntu-offtopic for this?
<dash> sure
<dawei> just wanted to drop off a word: a few days ago someone guided me in the right way about setting up a dualboot system. Thank you very much!
<joeyp> robotgeek, in the file would i put "alias eth0 de4x5" ?
<robotgeek> joeyp: exactly
<funktown> is there any way to get my mpd playlist listed alphabetically in ncmpc?
<joeyp> de4x5 is the module i need, but de2104x is loaded
<joeyp> thanks
<funktown> aside from doing it manually? =(
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: probably an ipv4 and ipv6 setting in your browser
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: use firefox?
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, I disabled ipv6 entirely on my system and in firefox
<otep> hi! where can i find the config file for the gdm theme greeter?
<teprrr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=539669#post539669 -- hello, can anyone help me with this?
<coz> hello all
<coz>  I would like to ask if anyone knws of a difinitive how to for wacom tablets
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: thats the only thing I could think of why it would be slower in only a browser
<coz> frakly every one I have seen is either not complete or system dependant
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, it is slow outside the browser when downloading as well (with wget or kget, for example)
<Oceansblue> Does anyone have Skype running on Ubuntu - I need a test call
<teprrr> Oceansblue, try echo123, or are you testing network things?
<zorba64> otep: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: what about protocols other than http?  ftp or sftp for example..
<zorba64> otep: or sudo updatedb && locate gdm
<otep> dh
<otep> zorba64: thanks!
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, ftp is slow too.. :(
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: did it just start happening? did it start after  you installed another prog?  fresh install? hardware in between you and net?  firewall issues? routing issues?  those are the directions i might look in
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, wait a second!
<zorba64> otep: np
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, ftp is really fast.. when downloading
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, I just downloaded a file from ftp.kernel.org and it went at 200kb/s, like it should.
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: using a proxy?
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> hmm im getting this error: Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() i  at this line: $link =  mysql_connect('localhost','xxxxx','xxxxx');
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> werd huh?
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> or doesnt my php configuration work
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, nope, not that I know of.
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, so, ftp and rsync are fast, but http is slow... weird
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> hmm wrong channel sorry
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: all sites you browse to slow?
<threeseas> seems I fixed my ubuntu stability problems --- but not verified until I reboot and let it set for days ... removed acpi and powernowd and modprobe ndiswrapper numerious times
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, yessir
<threeseas> so far I've been up without lockup for 3-4 day
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: from what you have said, it would lead me to believe it is browser related....except that you mentioned wget is slow too
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: proxy?
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, yes. download with wget is slow (http transactions)
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, I don't think so. never set one u[
<gin_> somebody know, how can i set password to root ?
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: your ISP may use a transparent proxy, go to http://www.skycon.net/ip.php and see if your IP is correct there.
<PokerFacePenguin> gin_: you cannot login as root by default
<PokerFacePenguin> gin_: its a safety feature....passwd command sets passwords
<gin_> PokerFacePenguin, i need it to no use  sudo..
<Madpilot> gin_: use sudo instead
<blizzo> sudo passwd root ?
<PokerFacePenguin> gin_: make sure it is enabled...it is also disabled by default
<gin_> yeah thats its .. tnx :)
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> !apache
<ubotu> apache is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<PokerFacePenguin> gin_: the reason you can use sudo is because you are in admin group
<gin_> its done dude thank you.
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, ok so it tells me my ip...
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: as long as it's yours, that rules out any type of proxy.
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, and its different from what ifconfig is telling me...
<DShepherd> hey
<vblanton> ifconfig is tell me a 192.168 address pushed by my linksys router...
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, the site is telling me 67.54 address...
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: if you have a router between you and the internet doing NAT you'll see the private IP addresses in use on your LAN, not what your real internet address is.
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, 192.168 is an local address only though
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, right
<coz> Hello again people
<coz>  anyone here have a definitive source for wacom ho to on ubuntu?
<purplelint> vblanton:  "wget -S http://..." may also tell you if there is a transparent proxy, if you see a header like "X-Cache" in it...
<hydroksyde> hello again
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: did the site tell you 67.....192?
<levander> After I copy my partitions onto another hard drive, somebody can tell me how to install grub so I can boot from that new disc?
<unistd> How I see what files of package installed?
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, yes
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, 67.54.220.192
<hydroksyde> levander: I don't know about GRUB, but I know lilo
<cyphase> I'm working on a script/program that takes a fresh Ubuntu installation and does a few things to it to make it better (install support for mp3's, other media, etc)
<levander> hydroksyde: think i wanna just stick with grub because it's more common, but thanks
<cyphase> Anyone have any ideas for what else I should add?
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: good, that's your real IP, no proxy.
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, or not good, because then we would have an answer..
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, I'm totally stumped...
<levander> there's a graphical editor for grub's menu.lst in ubuntu?
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, its not ipv6.. its not DNS problems.. it not proxy...
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, its not browser-related...
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, just when using Http protocol...
<LeeJunFan> cyphase: if arch=amd64 debootstrap an i386 install, download and install flashplayer and mozilla to it :)
<hydroksyde> cyphase: Does ubuntu not have MP3 support by default?
<LjL> hydroksyde: correct
<LjL> !tell hydroksyde about RestrictedFormats
<iustin> look at that: iustin@ubuntu:~$ sudo  mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<iustin> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<iustin> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/hda1
<iustin> but when i click on it, i receive i don`t have the rights
<bur[n] er> anyone have experience with an FX5500 Nvidia card?  good or bad?
<sethk> iustin, so?  It's mounted and you don't have the rights
<sethk> iustin, you need to use the uid= and pid= in -o
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: sounds almost as if your ISP has a bad rule in their QoS, probably meant to give higher pref to port 80 and did the opposite.
<iustin> so how may i open that hda1
<cyphase> come on people, i need more here!
<cyphase> ;)
<LeeJunFan> cyphase: mplayer codecs?
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, well, everything works fine on my windows partition that I'd rather not use..
<hydroksyde> LjL: Thanks... Same reason as Fedora, I guess
<sethk> iustin, if you want to remount it, first do umount /dev/hda1
<iustin> ok
<iustin> but the problem is i have never seen my ntfs
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: okay, so you get to the site okay, but when you download the speed reported is ???
<drumline> Where are the firewall configs with ubuntu?
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, 2.5-3k/s..
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: temporarily disable your firewall and see if it is related to that
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, sites are awfully slow, unless ftp.
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, what firewall?
<blizzo> drumline: ubuntu firewall?
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: rules that out then.. .:P
<drumline> blizzo: where
<vblanton> :)
<sethk> iustin, you say that as if it changes something that I said
<bur[n] er> drumline: there is no default firewall
<blizzo> drumline: dunno, what firewall?
<bur[n] er> drumline: it's pretty unnecessary
<iustin> well... i`m sorry
<drumline> ahh.. ok..
<sethk> iustin,I'm not complaining, I'm just saying you  are a bit confused
* vblanton dies in utter desperation
<iustin> yes i am
<iustin> :)
<vblanton> noooo.....
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: linksys router?
<vblanton> ya
<sethk> iustin, so I'm trying to find out what you are confused about.
<iustin> well
<sethk> iustin, so I ask why you think it matters whether you've seen it 0 times or 10000 times.
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: and you haven't setup any of the advanced QoS maybe on it?
<iustin> i read on the wiki and there it says i have to mount them and then just browse
<sethk> iustin, the wiki isn't always right
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, i'm not sure what QoS is..
<sethk> iustin, the way things usually end up, only root can browse, without using uid= and gid=
<Oceansblue> wiki knows all
<iustin> so how can i log as root
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: if it's a newer router, I think you'd find it under applications/gaming.
<iustin> sudo is enough?
<sethk> iustin, you can leave out gid=, actually, if you only need one user to browse
<sethk> iustin, yes, although I suspect that you don't know how it would be enough
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, its all disabled..
<iustin> i don`t need extra security
<iustin> just a damn desktop
<sethk> iustin, if you did sudo -i, getting a root prompt, then you can move into the ntfs file system from the command line
<sethk> iustin, that's not the issue.  The ownership is set up by windows.
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: I can't imagine that would be it though if the same machine under windows works fine the router would hand you the same IP, and get the same QoS settings. BTW - QoS == Quality Of Service
<sethk> iustin, if you have to map the owner to a specific user, otherwise it defaults to root
<bur[n] er> anyone know what to do if lspci isn't working?  http://burner.ath.cx/Screenshot.jpg
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, i see.
<iustin> and when i type : ls .... nothing
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: good, should be disabled.
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: Cry? :)
<iustin> ok... sethk
<iustin> just tell me what to read
<bur[n] er> lol, thanks Amaranth ;)
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, windows is doing something extra that linux isn't, or perhaps the router firmware needs updating?
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: you definately have a stumper there.
<iustin> cause i have read from everywhere
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: I'm crying loading that screenshot on dialup.
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, my satellite connection also has a router.. maybe it has problems?
<iustin> and i believe i must handel
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: i can export it as text :)
<Amaranth> too late
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/lspci.txt
<bur[n] er> doh
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: maybe reboot them, but it shouldn't make a diff if it's windows/linux. Except that your windows may have software on it that setup different network stuff, that maybe your provider gave you a CD to install.
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: ideas?
<sethk> iustin, everything you need to know you can find by doing:    man mount
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: I'd say something is wrong with your bios
<bur[n] er> my bios?
<iustin> thx
<iustin> i try now
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, no cd. all auto
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: Or you're foolishly using dapper with the 2.6.15 kernel when #ubuntu-devel's topic says not to.
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: maybe you are supposed to have a proxy set for web? Most sat providers do.
<bur[n] er> i coulda swore that lspci worked when I was using warty
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: well, forget that then.
* bur[n] er is using breezy
<bur[n] er> 2.6.12-10
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, i'm going to contact wildblue.. my provider
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: No idea then, I've never seen it do that.
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, thank you for spending the time with me. it really sucks to be forced to use windows, as you can imagine.
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: thanks for checkin it for me anyway... hopefully someday i'll get it...  or get the time to backup and reinstall
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: prolly a good idea, satellite can be finiky, they usually have some odd configurations to try to get around the latency issues.
<iustin> wuaw.... that`s huge
<iustin> :))
<LeeJunFan> Only the dead have seen the end of windows.
<sethk> iustin, search for ntfs, read those parts
* bur[n] er is windows free
<sethk> iustin, in man, you search by typing /ntfs        slash and whatever you want to search for
* robotgeek is windows free
* LeeJunFan is windows free too except I have some hardware in my job that the only way to configure it is with windows utils under wine.
<iustin> thx again
<PokerFacePenguin> lol........if there were a questionmark there i would say no
<robotgeek> sorry for offtopic stuff, couldn't resist
<LeeJunFan> Not to mention all the windows machines I have to fix all the time.
<PokerFacePenguin> <--- no windows here either
<Caithness> when i try to boot the live dvd or install ubuntu on a compaq presario, the computer restarts instead
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, i almost deleted it off my computer entirely right before I recieved high-speed internet
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: windows and high-speed == faster viruses and spyware :)
<gleesond_> is there a realplayer alternative that can play in my browser naturally
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, I would never have though that I would say this, but i'm glad I didn't get rid of it yet
<vblanton> gleesond_, yes. i really like kmplayer the best
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: have you tried a knoppix disk and surfed the web to rule out a problem in ubuntu?
<vblanton> gleesond_, yes. or just mplayer, but kmplayer allows multiple backends
<LjL> vblanton: that isn't packaged, is it?
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, I have a gentoo partition with the same problem
<vblanton> LjL, i'm sure kmplayer is packaged.. but I haven't checked.
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: that is an important point
<LjL> vblanton: well it doesn't appear in the repos
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: man, I'd love to know what you find out when it's fixed. IT has to be some odd MTU or proxy setting, etc...
<vblanton> LjL, just plain 'ol mplayer should work as well
<LjL> of course, and i have it installed, i'd just never heard of kmplayer
<vblanton> LjL, kmplayer isn't in the repos? maybe you need to get different repos?
<iustin> aha ... sethk ... i understand now... tell me once more about uid si gid... what values should i type ??
<LjL> vblanton: i don't know, i have all the official ones
<vblanton> LjL, there is a plugin for mozilla and mozilla-like browsers (firefox) for built-in mplayer support
<vblanton> LjL, kmplayer is by far the best player because it supports multiple backends. I go back and forth with kmplayer and xine.
<LjL> i don't really care for browser support, it's just that i'd have found a KDE version of mplayer nice
<tyler> Whats the best IM client for ubuntu?  Is trillian compatible?
<vblanton> LjL, all, then kmplayer is what you want.
<blizzo> tyler: psi
<jbroome> tyler: give Gaim a shot
<tyler> oo
<tyler> psi / gaim? which
<iustin> sethk ... i understand now... tell me once more about uid si gid... what values should i type ??
<jbroome> try 'em both, see what you like
<tyler> hehe
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, LeeJunFan, I think i'll try swinging in the knoppix disc and seeing what happens
<LjL> vblanton: yes but if it isn't packaged, then i'll guess i'll just live without it
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, LeeJunFan, if it doesn't work in knoppix, all hell is going to break loose
<synackuator> is there a standard gnome hex editor?
<vblanton> LjL, maybe in the back repos? or some unofficial ones?
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: my guess is if it doesnt work in gentoo either it wont work in knoppix...but worth a shot
<vblanton> LjL, not having kmplayer would be depressing.
<blizzo> synackuator: ghex?
<LjL> vblanton: i'll try to find it in some unofficial repo. it's not in backports either
<vblanton> LjL, perhaps straight out of the debian rep?
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: i'd have to agree with leejunfan that it is probably something oddball like MTU setting
<vblanton> MTU/
<vblanton> ?
<LjL> vblanton: hmm i don't feel too comfortable installing debian pakcages...
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: maximum transmission unit
<vblanton> LjL, ok, then don't :)
<Tedd> Can anybody help me with my mp3 player and ubuntu?
<Tedd> I have Gnomad2
<Tedd> But it gives me an error
<sethk> iustin, at a prompt, type  id     it will print your user and group IDs
<Tedd> "usb_set_operation: could not perform operation"
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, um. what exactly is that? where is it located?
<janek> can someone help with dual monitors
<Tedd> Man, Gnomad2's a bitch.
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: its an ip configuration parameter
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, but, if it works in windows, it couldn't be hardware. Also, I use 2.6.14 in gentoo which has some forcedeth fixes (nvidia ethernet driver) still no avail...
<janek> I've loaded the ATI drivers, and dual screen works at the longin screen in Ubuntu, but once I login the second monitor just displays a brown background
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, LeeJunFan, im off to test knoppix. if it works, i'll come back and say so.
<vblanton> PokerFacePenguin, LeeJunFan, Thank you for helping m
<janek> did I miss something in the configure file
<Tedd> Anybody home to ehlp with Gnomad2?
<iustin> sethk, uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<iustin>  ... so ?? :))
<PokerFacePenguin> vblanton: for further reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTU_%28networking%29
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: good luck man.
<MikeStyle> hi guys, im trying to configure vmware workstation 5.5 and it asks me this :What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<MikeStyle> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]                               and i have no idea where it is
<AbdulSpiegel> Can anyone help me get my sound to work?
<MikeStyle> Abdul, whats wrong?
<blizzo> esd?
<sethk> iustin, if you are root, can you cd into the ntfs directory?
<MikeStyle> ...?
<luisito> hello...
<blizzo> hi
<janek> I need help with dual monitors
<MikeStyle> janek, what is your video card?
<luisito> Can we say in linux we can view any video in any format?
<janek> ATI 9600 All-in-wonder
<sklav> Hi guys
<MikeStyle> janek, video cards on linux do not usually pick up dual
<Madpilot> luisito: most of them
<MikeStyle> janek, you will have to reconfigure your video card
<janek> i get dual screen before I login into ubuntu
<janek> but once I login the second screen is just brown
<MikeStyle> janek, change your resolution from 1024 x 768 or whatever it is
<MikeStyle> to your new resolution
<luisito> Madpilot, thanks, I'm creating a webpage for the people to know more about linux.
<Tedd> Gnomad2, help. Please.
<Tedd> :D
<janek> ok
<MikeStyle> janek, itll be the same hight but way longer width
<Madpilot> luisito: there's already several of those - have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com first
<Flying-Penguin> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<Flying-Penguin> System error?:: Success
<MikeStyle>  hi guys, im trying to configure vmware workstation 5.5 and it asks me this :What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<MikeStyle>  kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]                               and i have no idea where it is
<Flying-Penguin> ^trying to open firefox
<PokerFacePenguin> sheesh...why do people have to try to hack with your machine just cuz they got ur ip
<PokerFacePenguin> later
<AbdulSpiegel> MikeStyle: sorry man for not replying, umm the problem is it just wont work
<luisito> Madpilot, yes I know, but mine I'll try to make it a little different, you'll see
<MikeStyle> AbdulSpiegel, wtf do u mean
<blizzo> luisito: url?
<MikeStyle> Abdul it WILL work if i know where the c header files are, which i dont
<AbdulSpiegel> MikeStyle: umm i dont know man, i plugged my speakers in and it worked perfect when i was using knopptix, but when i installed Ubuntu it doesn't work
<janek> it kind of got weird
<MikeStyle> ohh i thought u were talking about my problem
<luisito> blizzo, yep
<janek> stuff would get displyed on the other monitor, but mouse can't go over
<MikeStyle> Abdul, double click on your volume icon and make sure everything is in order
<janek> the mouse will only go to the left edge of the second monitor and stop
<AbdulSpiegel> umm... where is the volume icon?
<AbdulSpiegel> lol
<AbdulSpiegel> im new at this
<FliesLikeABrick> i have ubuntu installed on this laptop, but i want to try out kde (currently using the ubuntu default of gnome).  When I install KDE through apt, it isn't full functional like gnome is (can't shut down, etc)... is there any way to install a KDE environment like what kubuntu would have, while at the same time keeping my gnome environment an option at the login screen?
<knoppix> LeeJunFan, you still around?
<MikeStyle> Abdul...top right if your on gnome
<MikeStyle> abdul, little speaker thing
<AbdulSpiegel> i am on gnome, unfortunately i dont see it, is there another way to get to it?
<MikeStyle> you dont see the speaker icon./?
<FliesLikeABrick> AbdulSpiegel,  if it isn't there, your sound hardware may not be recognized?
<FliesLikeABrick> minus the ?
<MikeStyle> Abdul, possibly
<AbdulSpiegel> FliesLikeABrick, is there away to get it recognized?
<AbdulSpiegel> MikeStyle: how would i find it?
<Tedd> Help.
<Tedd> Please.
<Tedd> Gnomad2. Have both libusb and hotplug.
<MikeStyle> Abdul, click on the applications menu and scroll down to sound and multimedia and look for volume control
<ordinary> DAMMIT I can't find the right driver for ndiswrapper :'(  or the right one isn't working!
<ordinary> And it worked before I updated my system to 5.10!!!!!
<AbdulSpiegel> MikeStyle: i found the thing, but i got an error: No volume control elements and/or devices found
<MikeStyle> Abdul, yes your hardware isnt configured correctly
<AbdulSpiegel> MikeStyle: can you or anyone else please help be confiqure it?
<ordinary> AAARGH D: Why doesn't it work NOW
<MikeStyle> Abdul, to tell you the truth i have no idea how to.
* ordinary cries
<oscar> #ubi
<AbdulSpiegel> darn
<sklav> quick question but i keep seeing references to ubuntu enterprise
<sklav> yet i have not seen an iso
<Amaranth> sklav: It's the same iso
<Amaranth> sklav: Just with paid support.
<sklav> ok the website seems to indicate that enterprise has a longer shelf life
<sklav> i was confused is all
<kats> hi, is http://shipit.ubuntu.com the correct site to go to for the free Ubuntu CD? My browser tells me its certificate actually belongs to launchpad.net
<inva|id> kats: yes, it is powered by launchpad
<irvin> yes kats
<kats> ok, thanks
<Madpilot> kats: it's the right one, but the certs are messed up
<eps> what is the base package to install to get an xserver w/ gnome if possible?
<bogyit> hi
<eps> ubuntu was installed using the server switch
<AbdulSpiegel> Can anyone help me with getting my sound confiqured?
<ramza3> I have ubu on my thinkpad, ...nice
<inva|id> eps: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MikeStyle> omg can anyone tell me where my C HEADER FILES are located?!?!?!?
<eps> thanks inva|id :)
<eps> thought it was some thing like that
<sklav> /usr/include
<sklav> MikeStyle, c headers are usually located in usr/include
<MikeStyle> ok but now my installer is telling me this
<MikeStyle> The header files in /usr/include are generally for C libraries, not for the
<MikeStyle> running kernel. If you do not have kernel header files in your /usr/src
<MikeStyle> directory, you probably do not have the kernel-source package installed. Are yousure that /usr/include contains the header files associated with your running
<MikeStyle> kernel?
<DShepherd> MikeStyle: dont paste here
<ramza3> is there a site for Sun's java
<MikeStyle> sorry
<ramza3> a debian/ubu install
<sklav> this si where kernel sourcce is located /usr/src/
<varsendagger> hello
<MikeStyle> ramza3, sun/java is in synaptic
<luis_> HOLA
<luis_> hello
<blizzo> ramza3: java.sun.com ? it comes with an installer
<sklav> just make sure kernel sources are installed it not by default
<ashok> please tell me how to see my laptop battery status in KDE
<blizzo> ramza3: sdk or jre?
<sklav> jre is runtime
<sklav> sdk is development
<ramza3> blizzo, sdk
* dabaR joins you now and shares the software;)
<ramza3> blizzo: yea I could do it off the sun site, but I figure a one-line install would be a little easier, I am lazy
<sklav> ramza3, then you must be an admin hehe
<ramza3> sklav, developer; same thing
<sklav> hehe
<blizzo> ramza3: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp but its easy to install ;)
<ramza3> fine
<dabaR> a few lines...
<synackuator> gnomebaker sucks
<varsendagger> heyyah
<sklav> wonderrs what happens when you cross redhat with ubuntu?
<hydroksyde> ubuntuhat?
* dabaR thinks the answer is a broken system
<ashok> please tell me how to see my laptop battery status in KDE
<ramza3> sklav, you get a pretty but stuckup broad
<sklav> rubuntu
<sklav> hehe sounds like my wife
<ramza3> sklav, I use fedora at work, ubu at home
* sklav looks over his shoulder
<AbdulSpiegel> Can anyone help me with getting my sound confiqured?
<hydroksyde> the packaging would say "build by the best software practitioners for the good of all enterprises who pay us money"
<sklav> im using ubuntu on 2 stations at the moment
<HighHopes> Hello! I've just installed Ubuntu 5.04 in server mode (basic installation). I want to know how to install xorg (using apt-get).
<dabaR> ashok: have you tried #kubuntu?
<inva|id> HighHopes: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dabaR> HighHopes: do you want to install any desktop environment?
<ramza3> can I setup for automatic login
<HighHopes> inva|id: Thanks!
<blizzo> ramza3: maybe blackdown would be ok? ;)
<sklav> i like the apt but im still getting used to it
<HighHopes> dabaR: Yes... I would like to install FluxBox
<ashok> nope. how should i connect to #Kubuntu ?
<dabaR> HighHopes: then dont listen to that guy.
<sklav> been on redhat /centos/fedora for so long
<inva|id> HighHopes: then ignore my suggestion :)
<sklav> i figured i try something new
<varsendagger> HighHopes, you need to install a package called
<dabaR> ashok: you can try. They are a little slow to respond, but they will likely know.
<HighHopes> inva|id: no problem
<varsendagger> just a sec
<phizz> I installed mplayer-2.0pre7try2 and tried to view a wmv file, and I'm getting this error: FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo).
<HighHopes> varsendagger: I wait :)
<dabaR> HighHopes: just try installing fluxbox using aptitude. sudo aptitude install fluxbox.
<dabaR> see what it will install. likely evetrything necessary.
<HighHopes> dabaR: I'll do that...
<Guile> hi all , ubuntu have a dialer? like kpp on kde?
<HighHopes> dabaR: What is aptitude ? apt-get is the same?
<_jason> phizz, are you sure you had all of the dependencies?
<phizz> I'm using breezy.
<dabaR> AbdulSpiegel: does not work? no sound what so ever?
<ashok> dabar, how shld i connect to those servers ?
<hydroksyde> Ubuntu is taking ages to install :|
<phizz> I added this to my command line, too, with no results: -vo xv
<dabaR> HighHopes: well, no, otherwise they would have one name.
<dabaR> HighHopes: aptitude is a little diff. I dont feel like typing that much, though.
<AbdulSpiegel> debar: oh yes, i cant hear anything m8
<AbdulSpiegel> debar
<HighHopes> dabaR: Thanks
<phizz> aptitude search fluxbox
<Owner_> halo there
<phizz> aptitude install <package name>
<varsendagger> xserver-xorg-core
<varsendagger> HighHopes, i figured this out by apt-cache search
<dabaR> varsendagger: one would think that package would be a dependency of fluxbox, what do you think
<HighHopes> varsendagger: Thanks! ... Might I need to change standard Ubuntu apt-get repositories files_
<HighHopes> ?
<HighHopes> varsendagger: Thanks! ... Might I need to change standard Ubuntu apt-get repositories files?
<varsendagger> HighHopes, dabaR yeah it should be, but i recall having a problem with that before
<dabaR> HighHopes: do you like GUI tools better? Check out synaptic. My assignment walkthrough for synaptic is at http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<AbdulSpiegel> debaR: can you help me please?
<varsendagger> HighHopes, once you install xorga and fluxbox just type startx /usr/bin/fluxbox
<varsendagger> in the cli
<HighHopes> dabaR: I have only bash installed.. hehe .. text mode console
<varsendagger> way to go installing ubuntu server only,
<Imexius> Can someone help me out i keep on getting this error when trying to compile qtella "error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Imexius> "
<FliesLikeABrick> Imexius,  you need to install g++
<dabaR> HighHopes: oh, ya. Im not following the conversation.
<FliesLikeABrick> apt-get install g++
<HighHopes> dabaR: I want to know where fluxbox is... because in my standard apt-get repositories it is not.. :(
<HighHopes> dabaR: no problem>!
<Imexius> k thanks lol
<dabaR> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 757 kB, Installed size: 2684 kB
<rixth> Okay I have something really really weird going on.
<Imexius> hmm it says its already installed
<Guile> hi all, ubuntu (gnome) have a dialer , like kppp on kde?
<rixth> traceroute to 192.168.1.200 (192.168.1.200), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
<dabaR> I dont know how to do thatm AbdulSpiegel. Do you know the card model yet?
<rixth>  1  e1.aknx3.orcon.net.nz (192.168.0.1)  0.840 ms  0.586 ms  0.570 ms
<rixth>  2  60.234.8.15 (60.234.8.15)  82.193 ms  111.183 ms  83.476 ms
<rixth>  3  192.168.1.200 (192.168.1.200)  109.859 ms  87.462 ms  91.127 ms
<dabaR> HighHopes: its in universe.
<rixth> My router, an external IP, then back to an internal on
<rixth> e
<ordinary> say whats a dapper?
<HighHopes> dabaR: Universe... ? ... what? ... hehe
<ordinary> dapper dingo?
<ordinary> nuthr ubuntu distro??
<rixth> Orbman, Dapper Drake
<Imexius> flieslikeabrick: it says g++ is already installed
<rixth> Orbman, yes
<varsendagger> HighHopes, fore some reasin after playing around with fluxbox and others WM and then trying to install gnome didin't seem to work
<superman9> are there anyway to get the packet with ftp site ?
<FliesLikeABrick> Imexius,  i'm not sure then, sorry
<ordinary> Will it give me SPecIAl PowerS?
<dabaR> Imexius: install build-essential if you have not.
<dabaR> no, ordinary powers
<varsendagger> HighHopes, have you ever edited sources.list before
<eternalist> This Apt has Special Cow Powers
<Madpilot> ordinary: dapper is the current dev build, it might well break your Ubuntu currently...
<HighHopes> varsendagger: I haven't edited it yet... I don't know what to put there.. hehe
<varsendagger> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<dabaR> Guile: there is a gnome-ppp
<Guile> whats the gnome dialer on ubuntu?
<ordinary> My ubuntu's already broken.  My wireless card doesn't work anymore.
<Guile> ok
<Guile> ty.
<varsendagger> do you have Breezy? or hoary?
<van_klein> any body can help me
<varsendagger> van_klein, yeah
<blizzo> ordinary: but drapper is really really unstable ;)
* dabaR doubts just anyone could do it.
<ordinary> BUT I HAVE TO STAY IN THE GARAGE TO INTERNET :S
<varsendagger> HighHopes, did you get that deal on repos?
<dabaR> HighHopes: just open /etc/apt/sources.list in an editor, it is self explanatory.
<van_klein> hi varsendagger => i wanna inst dvd plyr to my hoary, r thr any think way beside type sudo apt get from console
<eps> suggestions for a good dcpp (dc++) client?
<dabaR> !+info build essential
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<Imexius> thanks just out of curiosity though, what does build-essential actually do?
<ubotu> Package 'build essential' does not exist.
<dabaR> !+info build-essential
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<HighHopes> dabaR: Ok.. Thanks>!
<AbdulSpiegel> debaR: is there anything i can do to find out what sound kind of sound card i have?
<HighHopes> varsendagger: I have only text-mode console and I can't copy-paste.. hehe
<Techie_dude> How do you unpack a rpm file??????
<dabaR> Imexius: basically, it is a "package" of build related tools
<blanky> what's the program called, deborphan, command line program that gives you optinos of deleteing programs
<blizzo> van_klein: synaptic ?
<Imexius> techie_dud: use alien to turn the rpm into a .deb file
<varsendagger> van_klein, this is linux, the command line is one of the reasnons to use it, but enough of my rampage just install gmplayer with synaptic
<_jason> Techie_dude, what file is this?
<Techie_dude> and what would the command be for example
<varsendagger> highhopes
<varsendagger> uhh
<varsendagger> sorry
<dabaR> AbdulSpiegel: yes. try lspci |grep audio
<dabaR> lspci |grep audio
<varsendagger> Techie_dude, sudo apt-get install alien
<dabaR> Techie_dude: what is the package you got an rpm for?
<Imexius> techie_dude alien -d <file name>
<varsendagger> and then alien -i   <filename> will install it and -d will unpack it
<van_klein> thnks man but my pc is not connect to intrnt so, i use intrnt cafe
<maikeru> sudo alien -di whatever.rpm
<varsendagger> HighHopes, what are you having problems with?
<AbdulSpiegel> debaR: do i type sudo before it?
<dabaR> no, you do not.
<maikeru> for alien you do
<maikeru> to install
<HighHopes> varsendagger: no problem! I uncommented Universe related lines in sources.list
<maikeru> unless you have your entire system chmod'd all funkily, in which case you need to fix that cause it's a serious security problem
<varsendagger> cool
<dabaR> AbdulSpiegel: try typing: "dab", then press tab in this chat program.
<AbdulSpiegel> debaR: nothing seems to be happening
<dabaR> HighHopes: reload the package list with sudo aptitude update
<AbdulSpiegel> dabaR, your name
<HighHopes> dabaR: OK
<maikeru> just sudo alien -di file.rpm and wait, it'll do it's thing and eventually finish
<Imexius> dabaR: thanks again your a life saver, even saved my problem with compling a test "c" program
<dabaR> AbdulSpiegel: good. post the output of: "lspci" and "amixer" to pastebin.
<varsendagger> HighHopes, if you aren't into gnome or kde you should look at afterstep and enlightenment   both pretty and cool, i'm using fubuntu right now
<dabaR> Imexius: I am glad you got the file compiled with free software.
<AbdulSpiegel> dabaR, nothings happening when i type lspci..
<dabaR> AbdulSpiegel: and you press enter too? this is in a terminal.
<AbdulSpiegel> dabaR, yup, i type: lspci |grep audio into the terminal and hit enter
<dabaR> try just the lspci, and post the output to paste.ubuntulinux.nl. Also "amixer".
<AbdulSpiegel> dabaR, so i just type: lspci. then i just type amixer and paste them both?
<hydroksyde> why is ubuntu install downloading ubuntu-thesaurus from security.ubuntu.com???
<van_klein> hey guys , can u recomment dvd plyr for linux ?
<dabaR> paste output of both commands to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, please.
<HighHopes> varsendagger: what is fubuntu_
<HighHopes> varsendagger: what is fubuntu?
<nanang> say hi
<nanang> first time install ubuntu : it's cool
<ricardo> hi
<varsendagger> HighHopes,  ---- not a reall name but like kde is kubnuntu and Xfce is xubuntu
<dabaR> nanang: we are glad you like it.
<varsendagger> nanang, the support fo ubuntu is unreall, have you used other linux distros?
<AbdulSpiegel> dabaR,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5318
<HighHopes> varsendagger: ah! hehe ... so.. I'd like to install a lightweight desktop in my base ubuntu ... which one do you recommend? This is an old computer... PIII 450
<nekostar> heh
<nekostar> im baaack
* nekostar is running ubuntu one more time
* nekostar isghs
<nekostar> turns out i dont realy like gentoo
<nekostar> D:
<van_klein> varsendagger, how to boost the booting ?
<dabaR> AbdulSpiegel: what ubuntu do you use? 5.10 Breezy? If you do not know, check your /etc/issue file.
<Tedd> I'm still here, sorry.
<Tedd> And I still need help.
<Tedd> Gnomad2, getting an error.
<varsendagger> van_klein, what do you mean?
<AbdulSpiegel> dabaR, ok i will check, also when i typed 'amixer' i got an error
<DShepherd> hey
<Madpilot> Tedd: if you actually say what sort of error you're getting, you might be more likely to get help...
<van_klein> i have old proccesr Piii 800 its so long to bootup
<sklav> p3 800 is old?
<varsendagger> HighHopes, i like fluxbox, the folks over in #fluxbox are pretty cool, they have a good wiki too
<DShepherd> is there a way to adjust the default icon size on the desktop?
<pozdiy> any program to test the amount of videomemory?
<van_klein> ups soory sklav ...
<varsendagger> i like it because you can configure stuff easier in text mode
<Madpilot> pozdiy: lshw will show you that - run it in the terminal
<van_klein> i buy it 5 jaars a go
<pozdiy> Madpilot: tnx
<sklav> hehe
<dabaR> AbdulSpiegel: what about "aplay -l" ? post that.
<HighHopes> varsendagger: Good! I like fluxbox too... I use it in other machines... so ... what I must install first? ... xorg? ... which package? ..
<sklav> im kidding i just remeber when p3 800 was top of the line
<AbdulSpiegel> dabaR, it says 5.04 horay hedge hog
<varsendagger> the one that is like x-server-xserv or somehting
<Madpilot> pozdiy: lshw might not actually be installed by default; you can install it thru apt-get or Synaptic if it isn't
<AbdulSpiegel> dabaR, when i type aplay -l, it says there is no souncard found
<Tedd> Madpilot: I did before. it was the "usb_set_configuration: operation not permitted."
<eternalist> Fluxbox is great if your machine is t3h sux
<sklav> van_klein, what is the issue?
<dabaR> HighHopes: using the apt system, all your dependencies for running a program(even fluxbox) should automatically be installed for you when you install the package. install fluxbox is my suggestion.
<eternalist> Tedd, you need to be root
<varsendagger> just a sec i apllready found it   ( i did this earlier
<Tedd> eternalist: Elaborate, please?
<Madpilot> Tedd: whatever command you used, add "sudo" in front of it, and try that
<eternalist> yes ^
<varsendagger> HighHopes, yeah listen to dabaR
<van_klein> sklav,  yea my spec pIII 800, MB TUSL2C, 128 mb sdram
<Tedd> I did this all in Synaptic.
<varsendagger> HighHopes, if it doesn't work then come back
<emb> every once in a while my cpufreq gets stuck on its minimal level, i have tried using cpufreq to change it and it is still staying at minimal level. Where is the config file to set it to run at max speed when the AC power is plugged in?
<HighHopes> dabaR: I'll try that.. right now :) THANKS
<HighHopes> varsendagger: Ok...
<Tedd> Installed Gnomad2 and the needed thingies.
<Tedd> Right through Synaptic.
<HighHopes> you're really kind people!
<sklav> 128 megs of ram is all you have?
<varsendagger> HighHopes, the ubuntu community is great it is what i love about ubuntu
<van_klein> sklav, yees
<sklav> when you say slow to boot does it take minutes?
<varsendagger> and i also got Mplayer running effortlessly
<van_klein> its klein isnt it ?
<botbuilder> Yey finnally got my install working!
<dabaR> AbdulSpiegel: check it.
<dabaR> !+sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<HighHopes> varsendagger: I really appreciate your help. I want to learn as much as possible, and be able to help other people like you all do.
<botbuilder> Turns out some messed up sound card, modem card or a SCSI card was screwing it up
<navreet> any idea when the next release is coming?
<botbuilder> I don't need any of them so i took them out
<botbuilder> anyway
<botbuilder> I'd like to control the commandline from my windows pc
<Tedd> Any ideas?
<Madpilot> navreet: April 2006
<van_klein> no just ein minute, but thas to long i think
<botbuilder> any good way?
<HighHopes> varsendagger, dabaR: I love old machines -I don't know why- and I like the way they work with Linux...
<botbuilder> I've heard it has something to do with "ssh"
<varsendagger> yteah i've learned a ton i've only used ubutnu for aobut a month
<dabaR> HighHopes: I use openbox, check it out one day.
<sklav> van_klein, are u using graphical?
<Madpilot> botbuilder: ssh, yes. I think the Windows client for that is "putty"
<van_klein> sklav, can u recomment what size for my spec to /boot , / and swap ?
<botbuilder> highhopes: Yeah, i just installed it on a 200mhz, 64mb machine ^_^
<botbuilder> madpilot t- ok, thanks
<HighHopes> dabaR: What is Openbox?
<HighHopes> botbuilder: Great!
<botbuilder> Yeah, gonna use it as a server
<van_klein> yes i using grapichal
<botbuilder> otherwise it would just sit around
<botbuilder> doing nothing
<blanky> hey is anyone here using kdevelop
<sklav> swap should 2 times ram minimum
<DShepherd> with config editor, are the changes applied immediately?
<sklav> 128Megs = 256Megs of swap
<dabaR> HighHopes: try googling, I dont feel like looking up the URl.
<van_klein> sklav, and then others ?
<sklav> and make sure no services are running that you do not need
<sklav> depends on your hdd
<sklav> how big is it
<emb> my cpu speed seems to get locked on the lowest level, anyone know why this happens?
<van_klein> 5 mg
<HighHopes> dabaR: Openbox is like XOrg or Xfree_
<HighHopes> dabaR: Openbox is like XOrg or Xfree?
<van_klein> soory 5 gb
<sklav> ok
<dabaR> HighHopes: it works on both.
<HighHopes> ok... great
<sklav> 5 gigs i would do the following 256 for swap and the rest to /
<simonvallore> Hello how can i setup a shell on my ubuntu
<sklav> and make sure no services are runnign that are not needed
<eternalist> Have you guys seen this new Digital Soldier called santos or something like that
<HighHopes> dabaR: I made an "apt-get install fluxbox" and many dependencies were installed.. but.. xorg wasn't installed :(
<sklav> i recommend the default install and add packages as you go
<eternalist> it has mathematical functions for all the joints and mucles in its body
<van_klein> sklav, how big for boot , soory i ask u so much i new fur this
<simonvallore> Hello how can i setup a shell on my ubuntu ?
<sklav> dont make a /boot
<sklav> just make a / and a swap
<blanky> how can I add 'beagled' to my startup services (gnome)
<Madpilot> blanky: System menu -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Techie_dude> what is the package name for jpeglib.h????????
<synackuator> does anyone else have trouble copy/pasting even with the clipboard daemon running?
<sklav> you have five gigs so you  need the space but if you really want a boot dont make it bigger than 50 megs
<blanky> thanks
<synackuator> like when you close apps it doesn't save the clipboard contents
<van_klein> sklav, thanks so much
<AbdulSpiegel> dabaR,  how do i edit a file so i can change stuff in it, whenever i open it it says read-only
<blanky> I typed in beagled for the startup command, but what should I put for order?
<sklav> van_klein, make sure no services are running
<blanky> leave it at 50?
<Techie_dude> sklav do you know tha package name for jpeglib.h
<sklav> cause with 128megs of ram things will be slow
<van_klein> and then grub loader take it to windows partion or linux partion ?
<irvin> van_klein, grub installs on the mbr
<dabaR> AbdulSpiegel: use sudo in front of the command.
<van_klein> yes
<Techie_dude> DOes ANYONE KNOW THE PACKAGE Name for jpeglib.h
<dabaR> !+find jpeglib.h
<Madpilot> Techie_dude: stop shouting, and go search Synaptic for it... or packages.ubuntu.com
<varsendagger> hey is there some kind of easy way to use cvs and what is the deal with snapshots?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'jpeglib.h' (5 shown): (/usr/include/mozilla/jpeg/jpeglib.h) in devel/mozilla-dev ;; (/usr/include/nvu-1.0/jpeg/jpeglib.h) in universe/devel/nvu-dev ;; (/usr/include/mozilla-thunderbird/jpeg/jpeglib.h) in mail/mozilla-thunderbird-dev ;; (/usr/include/jpeglib.h) in libdevel/libjpeg62-dev,universe/libdevel/libjpeg-mmx-dev ;; (/usr/src/ecos/packages/services/gfx/mw/v2_0/src/jpeg-6b/jpeglib.h) in universe/devel/ecos.
<Techie_dude> i didn't mean to use caps that was an accident
<varsendagger> Techie_dude, what are you trying to install
<emb> Techie_dude i think its  libjpeg,  not sure though
<zenlunat1c> Are there any cairo themes out in package form yet?  For example clearlooks-cairo?
<AesopFable> Finally I get in. >_<
<AesopFable> Morning, all.
<blanky> does anyone here have kdevelop installed?
<misfit_toy> night AesopFable
<dabaR> good morning
<Techie_dude> i'm getitng camsource
<Adross> does the ipod video work with ubuntu?
<van_klein> Madpilot, Techie_dude: stop shouting, and go search Synaptic for it... or packages.ubuntu.com <= this fur pc without internet connection ?
<Techie_dude>  ididn't mean to use caps
<sklav> wow deja vu
<Tedd> Hmm
<AesopFable> Adross: It should, just mount it as a USB drive, I think.
<Tedd> I think I found my problem
<Tedd> I need libusb 0.1.8
<AbdulSpiegel> dabaR,  how do i restart the sound server?
<Madpilot> van_klein: I missed the "no net connection" part, if it was mentioned earlier...
<dabaR> varsendagger: tell HighHopes
<Tedd> I only have 0.1.4 (it's theonly one on synaptic)
<varsendagger> HighHopes, what is up, i was;t paying attention
<Adross> AesopFable: k, just wondering, prob gonna get the neuros 442 if it turns out alright
<dabaR> AbdulSpiegel: I do not know, you can try "killall esd && nohup esd&"
<Adross> because i know that will work in linux
<AesopFable> I've got a question myself... Is it possible to dual boot with Windows XP if /boot is on different physical drive than XP?
<Adross> yes
<varsendagger> ok ok i know now
<varsendagger> HighHopes,
<Adross> grub just has to point to it
<Adross> sudo update grub
<Adross> or the boot program
<Tedd> OK
<Tedd> I downloaded 1.0.11
<Tedd> How do I install it
<Tedd> Where do I put this thing
<AesopFable> Adross: K, thanks. =D Just got the 5.10 CDs in the mail.
<varsendagger> xserver-xorg  this is the X.org X server
<AesopFable> They aren't joking when they say 4-6 weeks, Ja?
<varsendagger> hight hopes
<Tedd> Can anybody tell me how to install it
<AesopFable> Tedd: What are you trying to install?
<Adross> AesopFable: yeh, should work then, at install
<nekostar> it seems that w32deb is dead
<Tedd> Libusb 0.1.11a
<Adross> grub should detect xp
<HighHopes> varsendagger: thanks! ... I thought that
<Amaranth> !w32codecs
<drcode> HI all
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<nekostar> is there another repository of some sort for it?
<AesopFable> Tedd: libUSB, eh? Just run it through SYnaptics, that's a recent enough version I should think.
<levander> I thought the LiveCD and the Install CD was supposed to be one and the same for Breezy.  Does anybody else remember reading the same on the ubuntu web site?
<HighHopes> varsendagger: and I'm downloading it and dependencies
<Tedd> No it's not.
<Tedd> Sorry.
<Tedd> I need at least 0.1.8
<drcode> any one mybe know free housting , where I Can put php and MYSQL or postsql web site?
<Tedd> It only has 0.1-4
<AesopFable> Tedd: Ah crap. >_< Hrm, try the Universe?
<Madpilot> levander: I think they're going to do that (one CD) for Dapper
<Tedd> I did a full-search.
<Tedd> Only came up with an un-recent version.
<levander> Madpilot: that's what they said for breezy
<AesopFable> You need to tell it specifically to search the Universe.
<HighHopes> varsendagger: Now that's installed... How can I start it?
<levander> Madpilot: know what i mean?
<AesopFable> Add some other APT repositories as well, lemme find a web address that lists them...
<hydroksyde> !!!!! vi is a link to nano in ubuntu????
<ubotu> okay, hydroksyde
<Madpilot> levander: yeah, I know - but not everything can be done in 6 months, I guess
<Tedd> AesopFable, how would I do that
<nekostar> aesome thanx Amaranth
<Amaranth> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<nekostar> *awesome
<AesopFable> Tedd: Just a minute.
<levander> Madpilot: I'm gonna go look around the wiki and see if they made any progress on it that's been reported or what...
<AesopFable> Tedd: Hmm, the most recent version is 1.10 0.o
<dabaR> hydroksyde: no.
<AesopFable> tedd: Or at least, thats what the sourcefourge page has
<simonvallore> Hello
<tavo> hola
<AesopFable> '0.1.10a'
<simonvallore> how do i turn ssh on
<Tedd> AesopFable: Yessum.
<simonvallore> so a user can login to a shell
<dabaR> the ssh server?
<hydroksyde> dabaR:I just worked that out, wasn't really paying attention
<Tedd> That's what I'm trying to install.
<AesopFable> Tedd: Grab it here: http://libusb.sourceforge.net/download.html#stable
<hydroksyde> i ran sudo visudo
<Tedd> I don't know where to put the folder.
<AesopFable> 0.o
<iluciv> grr still can't get this drive to be seen
<AesopFable> Yeh, that would be a problem
<Tedd> AesopFable, I already have it- I just need to know where to put the folder.
<_jason> ubotu, tell simonvallore about ssh
<theCore> what is the name in put to login into the wiki ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences
<dabaR> hydroksyde: visudo uses $EDITOR.
<hydroksyde> yeah
<dabaR> theCore: your rosetta user name.
<oNe^somewhere> can some1 help me with wine ?
<misfit_toy> !grrr
<levander> Madpilot: you don't know what that project, merging the install cd and the livecd, is called do you? i'm having trouble finding it
<ubotu> grrr is probably I'm so sleepy tonite and it's the same things over and over
<Madpilot> theCore: try the email address you used to register w/ Launchpad
<AesopFable> Tedd: I can't get my Linux box up right now, so I can't check the tarball... But look for an INSTALL or a README file...
<dabaR> stop drinking it. next.
<AesopFable> Tedd: The way Ubuntu does libs has always seemed odd to me, so I can't think of it off the top of my head.
<Madpilot> levander: I don't know, sorry. maybe ask on #ubuntu-devel?
<oNe^somewhere> i have errors with it
<dabaR> simonvallore: you want to install an ssh server so someone can log into your computer over the Internet? the package is called openssh-server
<levander> Madpilot: do you really remember the project i am talking about?  just trying to figure out if i'm delusional or what
<theCore> Madpilot: worked, thx
<AesopFable> Tedd: If your in the CLI, the best way to read those files is probably the 'more' command.
<simonvallore> Darbar how do i change the root password
<oNe^somewhere> any1 ?
<_jason> levander, I remember some mention of that somewhere.  Not sure if it was for breezy... but we could both be delusional
<hydroksyde> how can I change the default ntp server of ntp.ubuntulinux.org?
<AesopFable> oNe^somewhere: What's your trouble?
<simonvallore> dabaR,  how do i change the root password
<oNe^somewhere> i followed the instructions but have a netconnection error
<oNe^somewhere> and wininet
<dabaR> simonvallore: read the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo page. root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access.
<levander> _jason: maybe it was just beefing up the rescue system of the install cd?  i'm having trouble remembering now.  i do have a question up in #ubuntu-devel asking
<AesopFable> dabaR: Why not just enable the root if you need it? Any particular reason?
<iluciv> drumline: hi again, do you think that fstab having the wrong listings would be a problem i.e. the dvd drive is listed in fstab as /dev/hdb yet the harddrive I want mounted in system/administration/Disks is listed as /dev/hdb
<simonvallore> dabaR, well thats odd cuz when i type my password in root terminal it seems to work
<dabaR> AesopFable: the web page is tehre.
<simonvallore> o_O
<AesopFable> dabaR: Yeh, caught that right after I asked. >_<
<dabaR> simonvallore: read the page.
<van_klein> any body the packages for dvd player in synaptic ?
<wanglei> hi, everyone , when i run a software , it prompt lacking libswt-pi-gtk-3138.so, but i don't know which package include it , how can i check it out?
<AesopFable> Tedd: Are you still there?
<dabaR> iluciv: is it a problem for you?
<DrBair> anyone firmiliar with testdisk?
<sklav> later all
<sklav> im calling it a night
<Techie_dude> okay i don't have a paste bord or what ever so i'm just going to paste this cuz it don't make odds or ends
<wanglei> is anybody can help i ?
<Techie_dude> gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..     -g -O2 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wall -D_REENTRANT -DPREFIX="\"/usr/local\"" -DPKGLIBDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/camsource\"" -DSYSCONFDIR="\"/usr/local/etc\"" -c `test -f mod_handle.c || echo './'`mod_handle.c
<AesopFable> Tedd: From what I can find, it seems that al youd need to do is just the /configure and a make, and it'll shove it where it needs to be.
<Techie_dude> mod_handle.c: In function mod_close:
<Techie_dude> mod_handle.c:310: error: label at end of compound statement
<Techie_dude> make[1] : *** [mod_handle.o]  Error 1
<Techie_dude> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/jared/Desktop/camsource-0.7.0/src'
<Techie_dude> make: *** [install-recursive]  Error
<AesopFable> ACK
<Techie_dude> i got that error when i tried to do a make install....any idea
<levander> Techie_dude: gotta use paste for that, don't flood
<Techie_dude> what do yo mean
<dabaR> !dvd
<ubotu> rumour has it, dvd is "DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl   See also !libdvdcss2"
<dabaR> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> I heard libdvdcss2 is to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<iluciv> dabaR: umm yes as I want to be able to see/acess the harddrive but I'm unbale to do so and the mount command doesn't work
<wanglei> hi, everyone , when i run a software , it prompt lacking libswt-pi-gtk-3138.so, but i don't know which package include it , how can i check it out?
<dabaR> iluciv: then ifx that, see whether it fixes, and come back and answer your question. What do you say to that idea?
<levander> Techie_dude: use past in the future, but there's just a syntax error in that c file, if it's third party code, i'd throw it out, unless you really need it, then you gotta fix the source
<Techie_dude> i need that program
<Techie_dude> it is camsource
<van_klein> ubotu, the packages name is libdvdread3 ?
<ubotu> okay, van_klein
<Techie_dude> what do i do to fix it
<Flying-Penguin> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<Flying-Penguin> System error?:: Success
<dabaR> wanglei: aptitude search libswt
<wanglei> ok thanks :)
<Flying-Penguin> I cant open firefox... I cant live, pleas help
<wanglei> thanks dabaR
<van_klein> ubotu, thanks
<iluciv> dabaR: ?? ifx?? do you mean edit fstab file and see if that works
<ubotu> de rien, van_klein
<dabaR> van_klein: he is a bot
<Techie_dude> lavander what would i do to fix it
<dabaR> iluciv: yes.
<van_klein> ahahaha... i dont know
<iluciv> dabaR: ok
<oNe^somewhere> AesopFable,  can i show u the errors somewhere ?
<wanglei> hi
<blanky> hey guys, I was making an 'alias', but how can I make it so it always remembers it? even if I restart?
<levander> anybody know if the ubuntu livecd includes parted?
<AesopFable> oNe^somewhere: Email me at 'jacoballison@gmail.com', so we don't spam the chan
<Techie_dude> does anyone know any goodprograms for streaming my webcam to a website ....sorta like camsource
<dabaR> blanky: put the alias in your ~/.bashrc file. do you understand that?
<blanky> yes buddy :)
<blanky> thank you! *hug*
<wanglei> hi dabaR, I issue "aptitude search libswt",but it shows me some info about libswt, I want to get some message that which packge includes libswt-pi-gtk.so file
<blanky> hey dabaR buddy, anywhere in the file? :)
<dabaR> wanglei: sudo aptitude install libswt-gtk-3.1-jni. Now, off course, you can use any other program that installs, like synaptic, or apt-get to install that same package.
<twidget> Stupid question: Is a .ps file similar or the same as a PDF file?
<blanky> dabaR, it works :D
<dabaR> wanglei: /msg ubotu find libswt-pi-gtk-3138.so
<_jason> twidget, similar but not the same
<dabaR> blanky: good.
<wanglei> hi dabaR, thanks , but i've  already installed libswt-get-3.1-jni
<P8ntKid> Firefox just froze. How do i close it without it deleting all the bookmarks and stuff?
<twidget> _jason, If I send a .ps file to my sister running Windows XP, will she be able to open and print it?
<dabaR> Hi, wanglei, that is the package that has that file. what program gives you that error?
<wanglei> a im software
<oNe^somewhere> AesopFable,  it's sent
<_jason> twidget, she will probably need to install Ghostscript, but yes
<dabaR> P8ntKid: killall firefox
<wanglei> a IM software
<P8ntKid> dabaR: Ya, but that will delete my bookmarks
<botbuilder> ok, what's the syntax for an ssh client?
<dabaR> wanglei: which one? how did you install it?
<dabaR> botbuilder: in a console?
<botbuilder> yep
<cenopec> just watched hitchhikers guide to the galaxy
<botbuilder> ssh <name of computer that will access>
<botbuilder> ?
<P8ntKid> dabaR: Well, i least i think it will. If i do xkill then click it. my bookmarks and all firefox settings get deleted or something.
<botbuilder> or what
<cenopec> underrated movie in my opinion
<dabaR> botbuilder: ssh username@host. man ssh for more details.
<cenopec> a lot of people said it sucked
<AesopFable> oNe^somewhere: OK, I've got it, gimme a minute to take a look at it.
<botbuilder> dabar - i mean a client
<dabaR> P8ntKid: delete saved bookmarks? no, it will kill the process.
<AesopFable> oNe^somewhere: You don't have any DLL files.
<twidget> thanks
<wanglei> just download, and unpack it with no-jre version, because i've already install jre1.5.0 :)
<dabaR> botbuilder: and I answered that too.
<botbuilder> Trying to access it from windows using putty
<botbuilder> ...
<P8ntKid> dabaR: Its still open. and still frozen
<oNe^somewhere> what does that mean then lol
<AesopFable> oNe^somewhere: Theres a package of them around somewhere, let me look for it. You could just grab them out of the System32 folder on a windows, but usually that reallllyyyy cluttered
<dabaR> which one, wanglei
<dabaR> P8ntKid: killall mozilla-firefox
<wanglei> lumaqq
<AesopFable> oNe^somewhere: DLL = Dynamic Link Library, it's the Windows equivalant of a lib.
<P8ntKid> dabaR: Sais mozilla-firefox: no process killed
<oNe^somewhere> yeah i know that ...but why does the forum not mention u need them 1st
<DShepherd> Does anyone know how to save newly added website links to gnome-dictionary?
<dabaR> P8ntKid: ps -u in a terminal, and post that to paste.ubuntulinux.nl if you dont know what to do after that.
<AesopFable> oNe^somewhere: Ah... crap. >_< I cant find it. It should have been installed with your WINE.
<dabaR> wanglei: no idea what to do, or why it does not work. it is a java program?
<AesopFable> Anyone know where the WINE DLL package is? Is it on the APT somewhere?
<Amaranth> AesopFable: It's a part of wine
<Amaranth> AesopFable: They're dll.so files though, iirc.
<AesopFable> Amaranth: That's what I though, but the error oNe^somewhere pretty much confirms that he's missing them...
<musik> hda1 is owned by root, group is root.....how do i make it writable for myself? its fat32
<P8ntKid> dabaR: Ok, it closed, but not i get a box that tells me to choose a user profile with firefox
<van_klein> the packages name fur mp3player ? any body can help
<oNe^somewhere> !wine
<Amaranth> AesopFable: Missing one that WINE doesn't have, maybe.
<P8ntKid> dabaR: And when i choose the one i want. It sais it is in use.
<Amaranth> !find wine
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'wine' (8 shown): libwine ;; libwine-cil ;; libwine-dev ;; wine ;; wine-dev ;; wine-doc ;; winesetuptk ;; xwine.
<dabaR> P8ntKid: and that is exactly why I do not use firefox. I am sorry, I do not know how to fix it.
<musik> hda1 is owned by root, group is root.....how do i make it rwx for myself? its fat32
<P8ntKid> dabaR: What do you use then?
<AesopFable> oNe^somewhere: Try re-downloading the source from http://winehq.com/ and compiling from that. It should work better, anywase.
<dabaR> P8ntKid: you can actually kill some profiles under ~/.firefox. I use epiphany.
<van_klein> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<van_klein> !mp3player
<ubotu> van_klein: I don't know, could you explain it?
<blanky> lol ubotu
<dabaR> van_klein: it is shown on that page.
<AesopFable> Amaranth: His compile was failing during the make, so find won't... erm, find it.
<blanky> van_klein, what would you like ubotu to do?
<darknature> ok when i go to sites to see a video it says "no Picture"
<P8ntKid> dabaR: How would i kill those profiles?
<musik> hda1 is owned by root, group is root.....how do i make it rwx for myself? its fat32
<blanky> AesopFable, sudo apt-get build-essential
<dabaR> the player for mp3s is, on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats page
<oNe^somewhere> ok so how do i get rid of this wine i have ...has it put files all over my pc i mean ?
<darknature> is there anyway to fix this
<zenlunat1c> Are there any cairo themes out in package form yet?  For example clearlooks-cairo?
<HighHopes> How can I configure Xorg resolution?
<Amaranth> zenlunat1c: Only in dapper.
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> it has been said that fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> HighHopes: ^^
<van_klein> !xmms
<ubotu> somebody said xmms was to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<HighHopes> Amaranth: oh! :) GREAT
<aSt3raL> what can i use to connect my ipod to ubuntu?
<AesopFable> oNe^somewhere: Did you catch that? '<blanky> AesopFable, sudo apt-get build-essential
<zenlunat1c> Amaranth: oh really? is it safe to upgrade to dapper?
<dabaR> P8ntKid: go from "ls ~/.mozilla onward.
<aSt3raL> anyone know?
<Amaranth> zenlunat1c: No.
<dabaR> yes we know.
<blanky> Wait, you guys are trying to compile wine?
<AesopFable> aSt3raL: Lots of ways...
<blanky> comon man, you guys are in a debian based world now
<dabaR> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<van_klein> !o2xda
<ubotu> van_klein: Bugger all, i dunno
<P8ntKid> dabaR: I know where the profiles are.  But i dont know how to kill them.
<aSt3raL> thanks
<AesopFable> blanky: To my knowledge, yeh, that's what he's trying to do. It's failing on a DLL dependancy.
<blanky> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<dabaR> whatever syncing is.
<van_klein> !o2xda2
<ubotu> van_klein: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<blanky> oNe^somewhere, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<AesopFable> blanky: Yeh, that's what I reccomended he grab.
<dabaR> delete them.
<dabaR> P8ntKid: ^
<P8ntKid> dabaR: But then my bookmarks are all gone...
<blanky> dabaR, syncing means to be able to see the files on your ipod and move files to it etc., so both have the same information
<oNe^somewhere>  Invalid operation build-essential
<blanky> sync (synchronize)
<wanglei> hi dabaR ?:)
<blanky> oNe^somewhere, sudo apt-get build-essential
<AesopFable> Thats a new one
<blanky> sorry, im so stupid
<van_klein> ini bot koq ya ada ada aja
* dabaR is on the phone.
<blanky> oNe^somewhere, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<oNe^somewhere> ty :)
<geargolem> how do I duplicate a rigged character without the actions of the first?
<van_klein> ada yang dari Bali teman
<blanky> oNe^somewhere, I told you dude, dont compile it, damn, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<P8ntKid> How do i run epiphany?
<blanky> you wanna install it first bud?
<blanky> or do you have it installed
<P8ntKid> I did.
<_jason> P8ntKid, have you installed it?
<P8ntKid> Yes.
<dabaR> P8ntKid: it is in your apps menu then.
<P8ntKid> I dont use gnome.
<blanky> try typing 'epiphany' in the console
<_jason> P8ntKid, should in internet section of menu
<P8ntKid> blanky: That doesnt work.
<P8ntKid> _jason: I dont use gnome.
<blanky> and you're sure it's installed
<P8ntKid> Yes. I just installed it with apt.
<blanky> is that how it's even epselled? lol
<dabaR> P8ntKid: true, they may be gone, I dunno really, I told you, I do not use firefox, so I do not know.
<blanky> it's not firefox, it's epiphany :)
<_jason> P8ntKid, install "epiphany-browser"
<P8ntKid> dabaR: Its ok. ITs happened to me before.
<_jason> P8ntKid, epiphany package is a game
<blanky> P8ntKid, there you go, type 'epiphany-browser' in your console
<blanky> LOL
<blanky> i love _jason
<LexiCon> why do I get a "command a.out not known" error in the terminal when trying to run the "a.out" compiled c file? :\
<P8ntKid> _jason: Oh, lol that is wy.
<dabaR> wanglei: whats up?
<blanky> Lexicon
<P8ntKid> blanky: I know..
<LexiCon> yes?
<blanky> LexiCon, ./a.out
<LexiCon> ah
<LexiCon> instead of just a.out?
<blanky> I love this channel...I feel...special
<dabaR> musik: did you figure it out?
<blanky> yes
<AesopFable> sdfdsf
<AesopFable> Gah.
<AesopFable> Hmm
<blanky> P8ntKid, you know what ? :)
<musik> dabaR: no:(
<blanky> figure what out?
<LexiCon> err...
<musik> dabaR: just tell me format of chown command.......
<blanky> LexiCon, didn't work?
<P8ntKid> blanky: How to run apps...
<LexiCon> nope....says "no such file or directory" :P
<blanky> P8ntKid, well sorry for suggesting, I thought if you were that smart you'd find out how to run a just installed program on your own
<dabaR> man chown, musik . to change a whole drive for you to be able to use it, chown does not do that. is it a ntfs drive?
<blanky> LexiCon, type ls and then see if your program is in your current directory
<AesopFable> Hmm, how does one add new stuff to a menu if you compiled it?
<LexiCon> even though it's right there with ls
<LexiCon> yeah
<LexiCon> it's there
<blanky> okay
<blanky> so it's called a.out right?
<LexiCon> yeah
<Techie_dude> What does the program WINE do ?
<blanky> compiled obviously in g++ (stupid quesiton)
<LexiCon> gcc
<blanky> it provides sort of dummy files to make programs think they're in windows
<LexiCon> should it be g++?
<blanky> instead of calling it an 'emulator', they hate that
<eps> grr no one can browse my smb shares from windows without putting in a un/pw (I have browsing enabled and everything) ... I just want it so that people can go //computer/share and be able to read/write to it
<blanky> LexiCon, g++ is gcc with C++ arguments enabled, is your file in C or C++
<LexiCon> C
<LexiCon> 0.o
<LexiCon> old school, I know.
<blanky> okay, and you did gcc example.c -o example
<blanky> C is cool, no problem with it :)
<vbgunz> is it possible to symlink a 100 files in a directory to another directory? I have a text editor which came in a tgz package. I have that package in ~/editor but wish to symlink it to /usr/share/editor... Anybody know how?
<wanglei> in other words, how can i check out,which deb package includes libswt-pi-gtk.3182.so?  what command i should issue? :)
<dabaR> blanky: dont do stuff like: P8ntKid, well sorry for suggesting, I thought if you were that smart you'd..."
<LexiCon> yep
<blanky> np boss
<Sionide> ok i have too many RSS feeds for Firefox to handle with Live Bookmarks now, anyone recommend any decent RSS software for Ubuntu ??
<dabaR> blanky: it is not in accord to the code of conduct, and it makes people feel stupid.
<blanky> LexiCon, okay so you made sure and you have no compile errors right?
<LexiCon> and I tried running that....no dice
<cdubya> vbgunz, man ln
<blanky> dabaR, okay, no problem, just felt kinda weird with him snappy at me helping him
<LexiCon> the file's compiling fine, because I'm getting the new file w/ -o
<wanglei> hi dabaR :)
<blanky> okay, and did you try sudo ./a.out ?
<dabaR> wanglei: I told you, that package for sure has that file. Is lumaqq a java program?
<vbgunz> cdubya: nice, thank you bro!
<ubuntu918234> hello
<LexiCon> same deal
<LexiCon> :P
<dabaR> blanky: you should try ls.
<ubuntu918234> where is the help IRC channel?
<blanky> dabaR, hmm?
<Sionide> ubuntu918234, this is it
<blanky> ubuntu918234, here it is
<ubuntu918234> oh
<LexiCon> :P
<blanky> :)
<blanky> LexiCon, what was that?
<ubuntu918234> then where is general stuff
<ubuntu918234> ?
<ubuntu918234> :0
<ubuntu918234> :)
<blanky> LexiCon, oh okay so the same things happen
<LexiCon> yeah, same thing happens w/ sudp
<blanky> LexiCon, hey you have build-essential right?
<LexiCon> *sudo
<dabaR> blanky: cause, to find out what files he has in the dir, you would use ls.
<LexiCon> yep
<blanky> dabaR, yeah I told him to do that :) and he said it's there :)
<wanglei> hi dabaR when i encounter missing xxx file , how can i know which package include it ?   what command can do the search ? :)
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: You can ask anything ubuntu related here.
<blanky> LexiCon, hmm...this is weird, you wanna try from the beginning again?
<musik> dabaR: its fat32
<ubuntu918234> alright thanks
<dabaR> wanglei: did you read the private message ubotu sent you?
<HighHopes> Sorry, could someone repeat me how to change Xorg screen resolution?
<LexiCon> sure...
<LexiCon> hmmm...
<blanky> make a file, basicly just output a line of text, then compile it again, this time add -o test at the end of the command
<dabaR> HighHopes: did you read that page you were sent to by Amaranth ?
<LexiCon> I'll just make a stupid little hello world prog...see if I can get it working with that...
<dabaR> LexiCon: try ls -l a.out
<ubuntu918234> why do they give you multimedia players on live cds when you can't play files from hard drive?
<HighHopes> dabaR: I've lost the URL when I changed from text console to Xorg
<dabaR> see whether it is x enabled.
<dabaR> read the pm from ubotu then, HighHopes
<van_klein> tell me please..  command fix mount to my windows partition , thanks man
<dabaR> van_klein: so you have a windows partition that you can only read with the root account?
<LexiCon> yeah, x is enabled
<ardchoille> I installed moin from synaptic, but nothing new appears in /var/www/ What do I need to do now?
<HighHopes> uff..
<LexiCon> -rwxr-xr-x
<HighHopes> if I just could change to private message window in IRSSI ..
<HighHopes> snif
<LexiCon> ok
<LexiCon> got the hello world...
<dabaR> alt+<windowNumber>
<Necrosan_> Is there any voice supported chat clients for ubuntu?
<dabaR> HighHopes^
<Necrosan_> MSN, AIM, anything really..
<Sionide> ubuntu918234, i believe it is possible to mount the hard drive - so you could play media files off it, in any case the live cd is meant to represent almost exactly what ubuntu is like when installed, the major differences being speed..
<HighHopes> dabaR: in text console that worked, now in X no...
<Sionide> Necrosan_, skype works for me
<van_klein> dabaR, yees
<LexiCon> compiled with "gcc hello.c -o hello"
<dabaR> HighHopes: irssi is only command line.
<Sionide> Necrosan_, you'll need to download the .deb file from skype.com and do dpkg -i skype.deb
<blanky> Necrosan_, try automatix to install skype, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<HighHopes> aha ...
<vbgunz> cdubya: how do I keep a man page on screen after pressing q to quit?
<HighHopes> I'll install XChat
<Sionide> or do what blanky said
<dabaR> van_klein: post your /etc/fstab file to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bellot> tem algum brasileiro ae?
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<LexiCon> ok...blanky, ya there?
<blanky> bellot: #ubuntu-br
<wanglei> hi dabaR i issue /msg ubotu libswt , it is no reponse :)
<blanky> LexiCon, yeah, sorry, what does it say when you do ./a.out again?
<dabaR> wanglei: register your nickname: /msg nickserv help register
<LexiCon> same deal
<LexiCon> a.out :command not known
<LexiCon> 0.o
<cyphase> *sigh*
<dabaR> LexiCon: no, you specified an output file name as being hello
<cyphase> Linux needs a good open source MMORPG
<LexiCon> err...yeah
<LexiCon> lol
<LexiCon> meant to say hello: no such....
<LexiCon> etc.
<LexiCon> :P
<dabaR> cyphase: The gnu/linux operating system needs that?
<dabaR> cyphase: would it be free software?
<cyphase> lol
<ubuntu918234> does mounting the hard drive require a program featured in the live cd?
<cyphase> free software, open source, whatever
<bellot> It forgives, I already was in # ubuntu-br and nobody obtained to help me! what it happens is that my plate of video onboard (VT 8378) is not accepting a resolution of bigger video that 640x480! Somebody can help me?
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: it is a simple one line command, and the command is a built in utility, called mount.
<oNe^somewhere> blanky,  have u got a minute ?
<_jason> ubotu, tell bellot about fixres
<ubuntu918234> oh, cool. :)
<dabaR> bellot: read private message
<ardchoille> ubotu, tell bellot about fixres?
<_jason> bellot, o ubotu mandou-te uma mensagen mais e em ingles
<LexiCon> ...
<bellot> _jason, dabaR
<blanky> Lexicon: make a .cpp file and copy this in it http://pastebin.com/446997
<bellot> tanks
<blanky> then save it as test.cpp
<blanky> then do g++ test.cpp -o test
<pbransford> is there a way to make X stop 'stealing' the screen when it starts/restarts?
<blanky> oNe^somewhere, yes, of course
<Amaranth> !tell bellot about fixres
<blanky> ubuntu918234, umount -l /dev/hda
<bellot> Amaranth tanks
<blanky> I think...er, wth is the -l for, i forgot
<dabaR> blanky: for what?
<blanky> i just remember there's one there
<blanky> to mount a hd?
<ubuntu918234> dabaR: how much is a good amount of space to allocate in a partition to ubuntu, cosidering it won't be my main computer for big programs
<blanky> oh no, taht's unmount haha
<dabaR> I mean, what would you do with that command?
<dabaR> with umount?
<oNe^somewhere> kk ... i decided to add the repositorie for wine but i use the i686 kernel ... do i need the source repository or will the i386 work fine ?
<dabaR> heh:)
<blanky> ubuntu918234, sudo mount /dev/hda
<blanky> i think?
<ubuntu918234> blanky: thats the code no matter what kind of hardrive i have?
<blanky> yes, if it's your first hard drive you're trying to mount
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: no, not so.
<blanky> and it only has one partition
<blanky> ask dabaR he's smarter :D
<dabaR> that is not the command. do you need to mount a hard drive?
<dabaR> not smarter, I just did that before.
<ubuntu918234> lol
<blanky> yep he does, he's in the live cd
<ubuntu918234> me too
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: you would like to mount a hard drive>?
<blanky> ubuntu918234, I ment you were in it...rofl
<dabaR> oNe^somewhere: try the i386, afaik it should work.
<ubuntu918234> dabaR: sure
<oNe^somewhere> ok ty
<ubuntu918234> blanky: oh, nevermind then :)
<van_klein> what is diferent between them ,Libdvdcss2 &
<van_klein> libdvdread3 ?
<blanky> oNe^somewhere, did you try the i386? I've heard i386 works in i686, you jsut wont get the advantage, im not sure though, try
<pbransford> libdvdread3 has a nifty script in the doc dir to install dcss
<blanky> van_klein, im not sure, most likely 3 is newer than 2 (duh), would you like to install them?
<ubuntu918234> btw, how can you tell I'm in live cd?
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: can you post from a terminal(Apps>Sys Tools>Terminal) to paste.ubuntulinux.nl the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<pbransford> and it allows all the other dvd stuff other than decryption
<dabaR> You said before.
<blanky> ubuntu918234, your name, and you told us before :)
<van_klein> yes blanky
<ubuntu918234> blanky: lol
<ubuntu918234> dabaR: probably not
<dabaR> van_klein: one is legal the other is not everywhere, I think.
<pbransford> Screw patents :D
<ubuntu918234> dabaR: this is my second time with linux...
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: go ahead and try.
<blanky> van_klein: try automatix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<blanky> van_klein, note, it doesn't only install libdvdcss3, but other tools as well to support dvd viewing
<blanky> pbransford, i agree
<van_klein> ok like what ?
<ubuntu918234> im in terminal
<pbransford> blanky, unfortunatly I'm a USian
<blanky> gstreamer plugins and stuff, nothing harmful, just letting you know
<dabaR> blanky: check out what ubotu thinks about automatix.
<blanky> pbransford, me to...
<ubuntu918234> dabaR: now what?
<blanky> !automatix
<aSt3raL> how do you get to the enlightenment themes aget you install the package?
<aSt3raL> *after
<blanky> whoever wants to find out what automatix is, type !automatix
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: open a terminal.
<blanky> there's also easyubuntu, but people prefer automatix over it for some reason
<pbransford> i figure since im not p2ping, bootlegging, or ripping, theres no reason to go after me.
<ubuntu918234> dabar: i did
<LexiCon> blanky, just making sure, but I have to delete the number headers at the front of each line after I paste, right?
<pbransford> bigger fish out there :) like grandma next door
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: type in sudo fdisk -l
<blanky> LexiCon, of course buddy, sorry it does that automatically in pastebin
<dabaR> paste the line here that says ntfs in it.
<LexiCon> :P
<aSt3raL> anyone know how to  use enlightenment?
<ubuntu918234> dabaR: and that's it?
<gimmulF|GoAGNES> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: no, that is how we find out what drive the windows drive is.
<blanky> ubuntu918234, to paste the line, highlight the text, right click, click copy, then paste in here
<blanky> otherwise if you do CTRL-C, it's something else
<blanky> if im not mistaken, a termination signal
<Fushi> Yeah
<dabaR> aSt3raL: yes.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell aSt3raL about enlightenment
<blanky> aSt3raL, is your question specific to ubuntu? just wondering, cause you might get more help at #enlightenment
<dabaR> ubotu: tell aSt3raL about ask the bot
<Glassius> i'm just starting out with linux, and i need to set up user mode linux to be able to have access to both the net and the network at the same time, are there any howtos on how to specifically install it on ubuntu, or will a guide from a different distro work(with some changes of course)
<ubuntu918234> dabaR: this works on laptops right?
<blanky> hey dabaR does ubotu tell everyone about ask the bot work? that'd be cool, then everyone could help themselves
<dabaR> blanky: :) your optimistic...
<pbransford> !tell ubotu
<blanky> Glassius, what is it that you want to install?
<dabaR> *re
<blanky> :)
<pbransford> !tell everyone about ubotu
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: paste the output of that fdisk -l to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Glassius> blanky: user mode linux...virtual enviroments
<pbransford> blanky, is that what your looking for?
<blanky> pbransford, yeah but it didnt work haha
<blanky> Glassius, do you have a link?
<blanky> Glassius, to anything about it?
<pbransford> unless some poor user has the username everyone
<jmehrer> wondering if this is an appropriate room for a total linux newbie to ask some questions?
<jmehrer> (or will  i just annoy?)
<_tcc> How can I help.
<blanky> pbransford, i tried changine my name to 'everyone' and it said 'error, eranious name' or whatever
<blanky> jmehrer, it might be, are you running linux?
<oNe^somewhere> blanky, or dabaR  ... i managed to install winetools off the forum before and am wonderin how do i uninstall that version to make way for the 1 from the repository
<blanky> jmehrer, er, ubuntu?
<Glassius> blanky: don't have any specific links, my friend is running it on his gentoo box, and i need to run it on my box too
<_tcc> How can I help with ubuntu etc.
<ubuntu918234> dabaR: is sais /dev/hdal and it's HPFS/NTFS
<_tcc> Is there any ways I can do this.
<_tcc> I want to aid a project.
<pbransford> _tcc, use it and report bugs?
<blanky> Glassius, okay, but I need some reference to kno9w what it is, you told me but I must know more about it
<blanky> Glassius, what's it called again?
<Glassius> http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/
<blanky> Glassius, thanks
<blanky> _tcc, what type of help, you might find more information on www.ubuntulinux.org , your help is greatly appreciated :)
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: "sudo mkdir /mnt/win && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win && man mount" After you read the manual, the hard disk will have been mounted.(well, it will have been mounted even before that,.
<_tcc> I was already there but I came here to ask too. :)
<varsendagger> what is the process for downloading source from a cvs?
<ubuntu918234> dabaR: how do I just look at the manual?
<dabaR> !+info uml-utilities
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> uml-utilities: (User-mode Linux (utility programs)), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 20040406-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 45 kB, Installed size: 260 kB
<blanky> Glassius, any other manual/tutorial/howto for another distro should work, unless they're using different types of packages (RPMS, or ebuilds/emerge)
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: man mount is the manual part.
<LexiCon> blanky...it didn't do anything 0.o
<blanky> Glassius, if you run into any problems come here, also remember you use sudo instead of logging into/typing su for root
<LexiCon> it compiled alright to test
<blanky> LexiCon, what do you mean by that,
<ubuntu918234> so i just type in 'man mount' ?
<blanky> yeah? and then you typed ./test and what happened
<LexiCon> but then nothing happens when I type in "test" or "/test"
<LexiCon> nothing...
<LexiCon> it just went to the next line
<jp_> how can I install java sdk 1.5 for PPC ?
<LexiCon> no errors
<dabaR> ubuntu918234: in a terminal, yes, to get the manual.
<dabaR> Glassius: do you have that package above installed?
<dabaR> LexiCon: ./test?
<LexiCon> yeah
<blanky> LexiCon, listen carefully, I mean, READ carefully, ignore the quotes but listen to what is in them, './test', with a period and a front slash
<blanky> not test or /test , only test if it's in your bin directory where it'd be global
<LexiCon> oooooooooooooooh
<LexiCon> 0.o
<blanky> ROOOFFFFFFLLLLL
* LexiCon feels stupid now
<blanky> it's okay buddy
<ubuntu918234> dabaR: thank you very much :)
<blanky> *hug*
<DaOne> hey guys, can anyone here help me with changing the default loading OS after unstalling Ubuntu?
<ubuntu918234> blanky: thank you very much :)
<ubuntu918234> i gtg
<blanky> ubuntu918234, no problem, but it was dabaR who helped you :)
<ubuntu918234> and thanks again for the help
<Glassius> dabaR: my box isn't up and running at the moment, just gathering info up front, since i pretty much need UML for it to be of any use...
<ubuntu918234> bye
<van_klein> thanks fur information friend , tot sien
<LexiCon> I kept thinking you were putting . in front to let it get through the irc protocol :P
<LexiCon> silly me 0.o
<blanky> DaOne, what do you intend on doing again? setting up windows as loading or ubuntu
<nExy> omg i need help!!!!!!!!! hi everyone
<nExy> Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<LexiCon> awesome
<LexiCon> ok...
<LexiCon> my program works now...
<LexiCon> :D
<LexiCon> thanks so much, blanky ^^
<LexiCon> <3
<Zilenos> no firefox 1.5 in breezy?????
<nExy> this happens when i run mgp321
<blanky> no problem buddy :)
<Glassius> what kernel is 5.10 running again?
<dabaR> nExy: is esd running?
<nExy> how do i check that ?
<nExy> im a newb
<Madpilot> Zilenos: not yet - have you read the /topic?
<Zilenos> yeah
<dabaR> Glassius: well, that package is the start point for installation of UML on ubuntu, it seems.
<DaOne> blanky, currently Ubuntu is the default loading OS.  i want to change it to Windows.  i've done it before but i cannot remember how.
<blanky> LexiCon, I'm pretty stupid sometimes too :P look ( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96937 ), I suggest www.ubuntuforums.org if no one can help you here buddy, they're great
<dabaR> nExy: type esd in a terminal, and press enter.
<Zilenos> what does that mean?
<blanky> DaOne, you have GRUB installed right?
<nExy> bash: esd: command not found
<Zilenos> no update from official servers & backports??
<DaOne> blanky, i believe so, yes
<blanky> DaOne, go into the console, type 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<blanky> DaOne, tell me if it opens a file with text in it
<DaOne> thankyou very much blanky
<blanky> DaOne, er, you know what, to make things easier...what version of ubuntu do you have
<DaOne> :D
<jp_> how can I install java sdk 1.5 for PPC ?
<dabaR> nExy: esd by itself says that?
<nExy> yes
<Zilenos> no update from official servers & backports??
<DaOne> blanky, im currently using hoary.  breezy hasent arrived yet (i dont have broadband yet :()
<blanky> DaOne, are you okay? or do you still need help
<dabaR> jp_: can you install any other java for ppc?
<blanky> DaOne, ah, so you're waiting for it to ship to you aye?
<Madpilot> Zilenos: like it says in the topic, not yet...
<Glassius> dabaR: thanks, i'll look into it when i get the box up and running
<DaOne> blanky, yes i am.  it should be here in about a week
<Glassius> gonna do some reading in the mean time :P
<nExy> apt-get install esd ???
<blanky> DaOne, check if you have a program called boot in system > preferences or system > administration or applications > system tools
<jp_> dabaR: well I just installed ubuntu 5.1 and the default is java 1.4.2
<Zilenos> Madpilot, what if you install it through automatix, if they make it?
<dabaR> nExy: should be installed by default, as far as I know.
<blanky> DaOne, if not, then lets go back to your text file, but if it's there it should be easier to do
<blanky> dabaR and I make a great team :')
<nExy> i installed
<nExy> as server
<Madpilot> Zilenos: no idea, I wouldn't go near automatix myself, esp. not for something like FF1.5...
<blanky> nExy, so what's your problem bud?
<dabaR> jp_: you have java on the PPC? I do not think there is a PPC tiger java for linux, but check the java web site, to start, and google a little.
<blanky> nExy, just wondering, but was it your intention to install as server?
<Zilenos> Madpilot, there a HOWTO for FF1.5 already and it works great
<robotgeek> jp_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<Madpilot> Zilenos: have a read here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595&highlight=Firefox+1.5
<nExy> when i try running mgp321 bla la.mp3 i get this error that says cant not find a suitable libao driver (is the device in use?)
<blanky> DaOne, scroll up if you missed any text
<blanky> libao? I think that's sound...hey bud, was it your intention to install as server?
<nExy> yes
<nExy> i have a pbx system
<blanky> ah okay
<blanky> so you want to install mpg123
<nExy> at the house and i wanted this to also supply the on hold music via a ssh console
<dabaR> nExy: oh, ya, a server install will not install esd. You couuld try installing that. or turn off the other device playing music.
<blanky> mgp123 sorry
<iluciv> :(
<nExy> i have already installed it
<nExy> how do i turn off the other device ?
<dabaR> blanky: that jmehrer guy never asked his annoying newb question, eh?
<dabaR> I mean, the other program.
<dabaR> welcome, robotgeek. Night all.
<blanky> dabaR, yeah lol, I asked him but he didnt say anything
<blanky> dabaR, you're leaving? :(
<dabaR> heh
<robotgeek> blanky: me?
<dabaR> no, the other guy.
* robotgeek is confused. damn hilites
<iluciv> how does one list all the drives mounted on system from the command line
<nExy> what do i need to do
<blanky> lol
<_jason> iluciv, mount
<blanky> i'm gonna be uh...doing some programming, I think there's a couple of you to handle questions for a while, I'll be idle in case anything
<beattie> anybody know about usb wifi?
<nExy> dabar : no idea ?
<PokerFacePenguin> anyone konsole gurus here know how to pass off konsole parameters from a bash shell script? ie. konsole --name
<dabaR> nExy: you can try installing libao2:-/
<blanky> dont you use $0
<blanky> o.0
<blanky> 0.o, nevermind that's something else I think...
<nExy> apt-get install libao2 ?
<blanky> $(numbere here) is usually for arguments
<varsendagger> hey whats the deal with cvs snapshots?
<blanky> what are they you mean?
<blanky> they're just ways to control different versions of programs
<grayman> which player can play incomplete video files?
<cdubya> vbgunz, you still around?
<dabaR> grayman: any. mplayer
<grayman> no
<_jason> blanky, $0 is the name of the script I think, $1 holds the first argument
<blanky> _jason: there you go, :) PokerFacePenguin ask _jason
<grayman> dabaR, not any and not mplayer
<PokerFacePenguin> blanky: yes, i know about parameter passing like that, was wondering how to manipulate the titlebar with konsole parameters from inside a bash script
<dabaR> grayman: sure does here.
<PokerFacePenguin> thanks tho
<grayman> atleast when it comes to divx
<cenopec> how do i unpacked a .deb file, or what do i do with it?
<nExy> how do i install esd
<dabaR> grayman: can yuo play the whole file?
<grayman> i can play when its complete, yes
<_jason> grayman, probably depends on the file... i remember in windows I had to reindex some files with VirtualDub.  Haven't had a need in linux yet so I don't know
<varsendagger> cenopec, if you want to install it you can with synaptic?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> somebody said deb was To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<blanky> PokerFacePenguin, try #bash
<PokerFacePenguin> _jason: for instance, i just want to tail -f filename and name the window titlename
<blanky> :)
<grayman> well
<grayman> just asking
<PokerFacePenguin> blanky: workin my way there...lol
<grayman> in windows theres avipreviewer
<grayman> which allows to do that
<nExy> dabar i have esound (esd installed
<DaOne> blanky, thanks i managed to do it.  sorry 4 not talking for such a long time
<dabaR> nExy: can you run it from a terminal?
<nExy> how do i run it ?
<dabaR> esd
<nExy> it just shows a black
<nExy> nothing
<dabaR> is it a command on your computer yet?
<nExy> yes
<dabaR> nExy: nothing means nothing
<nExy> i installed it
<nExy> apg-get install esound
<dabaR> so there is no sound. does your screen hang?
<nExy> when i run esd
<_jason> PokerFacePenguin, so you are just looking for which argument to pass the konsole command that names the window?
<blanky> DaOne...no problem...bye :(
<nExy> should i hear sound ?
<dabaR> nExy: yes, esd plays a sound.
<cenopec> varsendagger: thanks
<PokerFacePenguin> from a script
<PokerFacePenguin> i know its --name titlename, but cant seem to get konsole to pass it
<PokerFacePenguin> if i try from one konsole window interactive it doesnt work either
<cenopec> varsendaggger: how?
<nExy> nop
<nExy> no sound
<_jason> PokerFacePenguin, what you are asking should just be konsole --titlename $VARIABLE, does that command work correctly when you run it on the command line?
<PokerFacePenguin> nope
<PokerFacePenguin> its as if it needs to be started from another kind of shell or something
<_jason> PokerFacePenguin, well if something like "konsole --titlename helloworld" doesn't work, you need to figure that out first.  I'd try to help but I don't use kde myself
<dabaR> nExy: here, Ill help you with this: Your question should be: "I have no sound on my ubuntu server install. What can I do to have sound?"
<cenopec> how do i use a .deb file from synaptic?
<PokerFacePenguin> _jason: looking through the .bashrc right now to see if i can get a clue
<thrice`> !dpkg
<thrice`> ubotu: tell cenopec about dpkg
<nExy> sorry i was raised in the ghetto, im not properly educated
<nExy> I have no sound on my ubuntu server install. What can I do to have sound?
<Tony_Sidaway> nExy, if you're sure the hardware works okay it may be because your kernel isn't configured for it correctly.
<cdubya> bummer, not sure about konsole, but you can set gnome terminal's title bar by going to Terminal > Set Title...
<trevilor> hi guys
<blanky> hi guy
<PokerFacePenguin> cdubya: can do it manually, with passing off parameters somehow...konsole --name titlename doesnt even do it if i add a menu item to the kmenu to do it
<trevilor> does the 2.6.12-9-386 of breezy have the loopback device disabled or something?
<nExy> what tony ?
<Tony_Sidaway> When I start up Breezy, I get this in /var/log/syslog:
<Tony_Sidaway> Dec  2 19:00:22 loopy kernel: ALSA device list:
<Tony_Sidaway> Dec  2 19:00:22 loopy kernel:   #0: ESS Allegro PCI at 0x1400, irq 5
<Tony_Sidaway> So it identifies my hardware correctly.
<Madpilot> nExy: why did you do a server install?
<cdubya> PokerFacePengiun, you're using bash?
<nExy> cuz im gonna use it as a server
<nExy> but i wanted to be able to use the linux box to control ads
<nExy> and music playlist
<nExy> for the music on hold
<nExy> to play it out of the onboard sound card
<PokerFacePenguin> cdubya: trying to write a simple bash script #!/bin/bash at top.....and name it something....something in .bashrc that looks interesting...looking at it now
<pundai> hey wtf happened to mppe
<pundai> it disappeared in breezy
<varsendagger> Madpilot, server install is cool
<varsendagger> even if you don't want to have an actual "server"  you can just install x and then WM other thna gnome or kde
<varsendagger> --- if you haven't seen the new Afterstep 2.0 then i think you should take a look
<varsendagger> and the Website doesn't do it justice
<varsendagger> where did everyone go?
<nExy> i dont understand
<trevilor> can somebody tell me what to do so i am able to mount an ISO via "mount -o loop -t iso9660 ..."?
<nExy> why cant i jsut use mgp321 ?
<varsendagger> trevilor, just a sec
<trevilor> ok
<varsendagger> mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<varsendagger> haven't done it yet but i saw it on the channel earlie and copied it down
<varsendagger> trevilor, did you get that?
<trevilor> its not a syntax problem
<onkarshinde> Is anyone able to connect to irc.mozilla.org using GAIM in breezy?
<onkarshinde> anyone here?
<dabaR> no
<Schwinn> Yes.
<dabaR> liar
<dabaR> just joking. sorry.
<Schwinn> Oh right, no.
<Thelen> lol
<Schwinn> No one is here.
<Schwinn> :P
<cdubya> PokerFacePenguin, this kinda what you're trying to do? http://www.karkomaonline.com/article.php/20030622142127408
<onkarshinde> Is anyone able to connect to irc.mozilla.org using GAIM in breezy? I am having problem.
<blanky> i just connected with xchat
<PokerFacePenguin> cdubya: right on...nice find
<cdubya> np
<cdubya> hope it helps
<onkarshinde> blanky: I specifically asked about gaim.
<nekostar> onkarshinde, one sec
<blanky> onkarshinde, I nkow...
<trevilor> crap, i think the ISO file is broken
<trevilor> syslog says it cant identify the cd-rom format
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> sure can
<PokerFacePenguin> cdubya: i was looking at that line in .bashrc trying to figure it out...lol
<cdubya> heh
<nekostar> onkarshinde, get that?
<onkarshinde> nekostar: Have you registered a nick on irc.mozilla.org?
<nekostar> nope
<trevilor> wait. does the language matter of the ISO?
<nekostar> i end up at sand.mozilla.org
<Thelen> "configure: error: "Cannot find zlib.h. Make sure your CFLAGS environment variable contains include lines for the location of this file"
<Thelen> joshua@Escar:~/e17/libs/eet$ locate zlib.h
<Thelen> /usr/include/linux/zlib.h
<Thelen> "
<Thelen> anyone have any ideas?
<nekostar> i just made an irc thing for gaim then connected
<trevilor> like... when the ISO is from a spanish CD and i only have english and german installed?`
<nekostar> what is your problem exactly
<Thelen> i don't use GAIM for irc, it doesn't work well
<nekostar> lets get you online with it
<nekostar> yeah i dont use gaim for irc either
<nekostar> <<-- xchat
<onkarshinde> nekostar: I am not ablle to connect at all. I am fed up with this.
<Thelen> hehe, same XD
<nekostar> i understand frustration completely lol
<nExy> <<-- mirc
<onkarshinde> nekostar: I can connect to freenode but not mozilla irc
<nekostar> try irc.rizon.net
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> then check your server link
<nExy> <<-- windows 95
<onkarshinde> nekostar: frustration increases when I can connect from Windows GAIM
<alfredo> d
<nekostar> port 6667
<Thelen> windoz +GAIM, on anything less than XP doesn't work, so don't try..
<nekostar> encodings UTF-8
<blanky> unicode?
<nekostar> YEAH
<onkarshinde> Thelen: It works. I am using on WIN2K
<nekostar> UTF-9
<nekostar> er 8 sorry
<[FR31NS] Kendrick> ?
<nekostar> make sure those are in there onkarshinde
<nekostar> its in the more options bit
<onkarshinde> nekostar: checked
<[FR31NS] Kendrick> is that like trillian
<nekostar> let me take a pic
<nExy> I have no sound on my ubuntu server install. What can I do to have sound?
<nekostar> nExy,
<nekostar> sudo adduser username audio
<nExy> nekostar
<nekostar> try that first
<Thelen> install drivers..
<nekostar> then install alsa
<Thelen> is your sound onboard
<nekostar> and alsamixergui
<nekostar> then make sure everything is turned up
<nExy> adduser: The group `audio' already exists.
<nekostar> ive had that problem a few times :P
<XiCillin> anyone here use gnome predict?
<XiCillin> its pretty cool
<nekostar> yeah get alsamixergui in
<nExy> yes sound is onbord
<nekostar> o:
<nekostar> i am using a card
<nekostar> onkarshinde, make your settings similar
<nExy> bash: alsamixergui: command not found
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<onkarshinde> nekostar: trying
<nekostar> kay onkarshinde
<nExy> alsamixergui
<nExy> Can't open display:
<vince_> evening all
<nExy> im in a term
<nekostar> o:
<Thelen> nite vince
<nExy> sshd : )
<nekostar> wait
<vince_> anyone have time for a newbie question?
<Thelen> yeah
<nekostar> so its a remote system too nExy ?
<Thelen> vince_yea
<nExy> its in the basement
<nExy> but yah
<nekostar> vince_, just ask away
<vince_> great, ty
<Thelen> np
<nekostar> check ubuntuforums.org i would say then nExy
<vince_> I am trying to get my wireless network card to work.
<vince_> i downloaded ndiswrapper
<paladinew> hey everyone, what is the easiest packet sniffer I can use on ubuntu 5.10 to scan my network ?
<nekostar> and add #ubuntuforums to chans here lol
<vince_> just installed the make command
<nekostar> for ncurses try alsamixer
<vince_> but from my understanding, i now need an updated kernel?
<nekostar> what kernel are you using vince_
<Thelen> ethereal @paladinew
<vince_> ..  i have no idea
<mulder> paladinew, tcpdump
<vince_> how can i find out
<Thelen> nah, ethereal xD
<nekostar> open terminal vince_
<vince_> ok
<nekostar> uname -r
<nekostar> that says :)
<paladinew> how hard is the setup for ethereal ?
<nExy> o
<vince_> 2.6.12
<nExy> ok
<Thelen> its eas
<nExy> everything is up
<nExy> can i try running
<Thelen> *easy
<nExy> mgp321 aafa.mp3 ?
<nekostar> no no extra kernel then vince_
<deFrysk> paladinew, system>administration>networktools
<nekostar> what are you trying to do
<vince_> install ndiswrapper
<nExy> Playing MPEG stream from 20050828210929.mp3 ...
<nExy> MPEG 1.0 layer III, 192 kbit/s, 44100 Hz stereo
<nExy> Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<nekostar> nExy, do you have the mp3 drivers in you might need
<vince_> when i tried to install, it gave me an error
<varsendagger> !checkinstall
<ubotu> well, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<nekostar> hum interesting nExy
<nekostar> what was the error vince_
<paladinew> deFrysk, installing...
<Pilgrim> hi..i have a couple questions regarding ubuntu live cd..ive tried google
<deFrysk> installing ?
<deFrysk> its in your panel
<nExy> neko no idea ?
<paladinew> it just downloaded
<nekostar> no ideas off the top nExy sorry :/
<deFrysk> ok
<paladinew> not under system, admin
<nekostar> ive not tried doing that
<nekostar> but
<vince_> "can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12.9-386/build; give the path to kernel sources with KRSC=<path> argument to make
<nekostar> it sounds nExy like you have something going
<nekostar> o
<nekostar> get this package vince like this:
<Pilgrim> i tried to change my screen resolution but its stuck in 640x480 @ 60 hertz..and when i goto system --> preferences --> screen resolution.. it doesnt give me any other options
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<nExy> me ?
<vince_> ok
<nekostar> should install kernel-image or kernel source or something
<nekostar> along with everythign else :P
<deFrysk> paladinew, try running gnome-nettool
<nekostar> nExy, sorry for u um
<nekostar> do top
<nekostar> see what all is running on it
<nekostar> you might need to reset esd
<paladinew> deFrysk: this will let me log all IM traffic correct ?
<nekostar> sounds like something is running with sound already somewhere
<vince_> "can't find package build-essentials
<nekostar> vince open terminal do this:
<onkarshinde> nekostar: Not working still. Leave it. I guesst I will use xchat or chatzilla
<nekostar> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pilgrim> i guess ill wait then :p
<nekostar> kay onkarshinde im sure there is a silly reason somewhere
<onkarshinde> vince_:  it is build-essential (remove last s)
<nekostar> arg
<nekostar> what onkarshinde said
<nekostar> also
<nekostar> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nekostar> i use that breezy one there
<nekostar> and uncomment everything
<nekostar> thus all main and extra packages there to play with for the most part
<nekostar> !restricted codecs
<ubotu> nekostar: Are you smoking crack?
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> ubotu, tell vince_ about restricted codecs
<Pilgrim> hello
<nekostar> o my bad
<nekostar> ubotu, tell vince_ about restricted formats
<nekostar> hi Pilgrim
<nekostar> or should i say howdy :P
<nekostar> nExy, what all do you have running on the server?
<vince_> okay awesome, i used build-essential without the s and it's unpacking
<Pilgrim> haha
<vince_> you all are great
<Pilgrim> just wondering if someone could help me out with a couple noobish questions
<Pilgrim> *pasted* -> i tried to change my screen resolution but its stuck in 640x480 @ 60 hertz..and when i goto system --> preferences --> screen resolution.. it doesnt give me any other options
<blanky> how can I view divx files?
<varsendagger> Pilgrim, your x server may not be configured properly
<nekostar> good vince_ :)
<varsendagger> blanky, sudo apt-get install gmplayer
<nekostar> ah
<varsendagger> gmplayer <your divx file>
<nekostar> Pilgrim, what do you have for video type hardware
<vince_> i'm still getting the kernel error
<nekostar> try doing in a terminal:
<nekostar> what is the error exactly vince_
<nekostar> Pilgrim, :in terminal: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nekostar> that will let you choose drivers
<nekostar> and other interesting stuff :)
<Pilgrim> sorry..im a noob lol my screen res is so small...i tried to go into preferences and i couldnt see any exit button
<Pilgrim> did anyone say anything to me? :(
<vince_> "can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12.9-386/build; give the path to kernel sources with KRSC=<path> argument to make
<Pilgrim> ?
<nekostar> Pilgrim, :"
<nekostar> Pilgrim, :in terminal: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tedd> Hi.
<Tedd> Help.
<Tedd> Again.
<nekostar> hi Tedd
<nekostar> :P
<Tedd> STill trying to do Gnomad, but I got farther this time!
<nekostar> welcome to the unbreaking chan of ubuntu :P
<nekostar> gnomad?
<blanky> varsendagger, thanks
* nekostar doesnt know that 
<ClayG> what is the command to change a file's ownership from root to me (i can't delete it!)
<Tedd> Now I'm at ./configure for it but it tells me that it needs libnjb 2.2.4, but that I have 2.2.1.
<varsendagger> youbet
<Tedd> Now, I instlaled libnjb 2.2.4.
<Tedd> Can anybody help me?
<vince_> hey neko, i appreciate your help. i can see you are super busy, so just holler when you get your hands untied
<Pilgrim> thank you neko, brb
<Tedd> Can anybody help?
<Pilgrim> whats the default admin password
<nekostar> heh np Pilgrim
<nekostar> lemme see here Tedd
<nekostar> Pilgrim, there is non
<nekostar> e
<nekostar> its sudo +command
<nekostar> then your pass
<Pilgrim> ooooh
<nekostar> :)
<Pilgrim> thanks, but i dont have a pass
<Tedd> can somebody help me
<Tedd> install libnjb
<Tedd> 2.2.4
<Tedd> i've done what I thought was the end of it
<Tedd> but apparently not
<nekostar> Tedd, what are you trying to build?
<Tedd> libnjb 2.2.4
<Tedd> I need it for Gnomad2, an object for the Zen Micro transfers and things.
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> did you check ubuntuforums.org for a howto or post on this?
<Tedd> No.
<Tedd> I should huh.
<paulproteus> Tedd: Here's my suggestion:
<nekostar> there might be someone who has done all this
<paulproteus> Oh, let me write a quick tutorial.
<Pilgrim> hmm
<nekostar> oo awesome
<Pilgrim> should i go with 60 hz or 85 hz?
<nekostar> do you have a vid card Pilgrim ?
<Pilgrim> yeah
<Pilgrim> ati 9000
<nekostar> 85
<Pilgrim> whats the diff?
<nekostar> what res
<Pilgrim> well i want 1280x1024 but i just realized the only option is 60 hz
<Pilgrim> 1280x920 has both
<paulproteus> Tedd: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=libnjb5
<paulproteus> It appears it's already in Ubuntu.
<Pilgrim> i chose 60
<Pilgrim> :s
<nekostar> then enable both
<paulproteus> You want to install libnjb5 and libnjb-dev .
<nekostar> lol
<paulproteus> Pilgrim: What type of monitor do you have?
<Pilgrim> uhh
<mulder> how do you setup a wireless network on ubuntu
<Pilgrim> Generic..? Expression 7Sp?
<Pilgrim> i dont know lol
<nekostar> i should have said something Pilgrim
<paulproteus> Pilgrim: CRT or LCD , I mean.
* mulder wants a p2p network
<Pilgrim> CRT
<nekostar> when you do it and get to the end i just suggest medium
<paulproteus> Okay, then you'll probably want the better refresh rate.
<mulder> as in wireless p2p, without an access point
<Pilgrim> k, it didnt work
<nekostar> mulder, what kind of p2p
<nekostar> o
<Mr_Milenko> BITTORRENT!
<nekostar> Pilgrim, it doesnt work immediately
<Mr_Milenko> oh
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> (and that was a joke)
<nekostar> ctrl+alt+backspace
<nekostar> yeah
<Mr_Milenko> Kazaa for the win
<nekostar> bittornado is better
* Mr_Milenko smacks himself
<mulder> laptop <---> laptop via wifi
<nekostar> fastrack+linux+bitchy
<nekostar> ah
<Mr_Milenko> Azureus is a decent BT client
<nekostar> dunno about that sorry :/
<nekostar> az is good
<Mr_Milenko> i havent had a problem with it
<vince_> hey neko, thanks for your help
<nekostar> i wish we could get a port of utorrent
<Thelen> utorrent is WAY better, and much smaller
<nekostar> np vince_
<vince_> i don't know how your fingers can take it
<nekostar> yeah
<rabeldable> !perms
<ubotu> Permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<Tedd> paulproteus, I already HAVE what I need.
<Tedd> I just need help installing it.
<vince_> i'm still getting an error
<paulproteus> Tedd: Oh.  What's the question, then?
<cdubya> mulder, I'd think you'd just need to setup the networking to ad-hoc mode.....
<paulproteus> Be precise, then - what have you tried, what did it do, and what did you expect?
<Tedd> See, I thought I had finished installing 2.2.4.
<paulproteus> Tedd: Okay.
<vince_> The error is "can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12.9-386/build; give the path to kernel sources with KRSC=<path> argument to make
<paulproteus> vince_: Have you installed linux-headers-2.6.12.9-386 ?
<Tedd> But doing ./configure for Gnomad2-2.8.2 it gives me an error, saying I only have 2.2.1.
<vince_> no
<vince_> do i need to download that
<Tedd> Any idea, paulproteus
<mulder> cdubya, how would you toggle that? ifconfig?
<paulproteus> vince_: I don't know what kernel stuff you're compiling, but you generally need linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed to install kernel stuff.
<paulproteus> Tedd: Yes.
<Tedd> Hooray!
<paulproteus> Tedd: apt-get remove libnjb5 libnjb-dev
<paulproteus> Or do it in a GUI of some kind
<vince_> i'm trying to do a make install for ndiswrappers
<paulproteus> .
<paulproteus> vince_: Okay.  Do this at a shell:
<paulproteus> vince_: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cdubya> mulder, hang on...
<paulproteus> vince_: Why aren't you using module-assistant?
<vince_> b/c i have no idea what i'm doing
<paulproteus> vince_: Okay. :)
<Tedd> URG. paulproteus; I try but it gives me a lock error.
<vince_> :)
<mulder> cdubya, n/m. found it. iwconfig apparently. thanks :)
<paulproteus> vince_: Why did you choose this method for the instalL?  Read it in a README, or an ubuntuforums post, or what?
<alekz> how "compatible" are ipods with ubuntu ?
<paulproteus> Provide me the URL or full text of the directions you're following, vince_ .
<vince_> read it on a ndiswrapper wiki
<cdubya> np
<mihai> I have a simple question. what is the different between remove and complete remove in synaptic?
<mulder> that was easy
<paulproteus> vince_: URL, then?
<paulproteus> Tedd: I think you have some package installing GUI open.
<paulproteus> Like Synaptic.
<mulder> to think xpp was more hassle to setup the p2p wifi network
<Tedd> Nope.
<mihai> alekz, unfortunalety for me not that compatible
<Tedd> Don't have synaptic open. Should I just remove it from synaptic?
<vince_> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu#5_-_Installing_ndiswrapper
<alekz> mihai, why ?
<paulproteus> Tedd: That should be fine.
<paulproteus> vince_: Okay, let's see.  /me reads url
<mihai> alekz, I still use win just for the iPod
<vince_> ty pual
<vince_> paul*
<alekz> mihai, but what exactly you can't do on ubuntu ?
<mihai> alekz, I have corupted my database once and since then I only sync it on win
<mihai> alekz, this is the only thing I do outside ubuntu
<paulproteus> vince_: Use https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto instead.
<paulproteus> I've heard that gtkpod works for iPod stuff, but I don't have an iPod.
<alekz> mihai, i dont have a win box :( wich ubuntu version do u use ?
<calc> banshee supposed to sync for ipod also
<cdubya> yeah, I've heard some pretty decent stuff about gtkpod as well....
<mihai> alekz, 5.10
<paulproteus> Tedd: Tell me how you're doing. :)
<mihai> calc, banshee was the one that corrupted my database
<calc> mihai: ah ok
<vince_> ah
<calc> mihai: yea gtkpod has been around a lot longer it probably is more stable
<vince_> ok i will try this
<calc> i had heard banshee was supposed to support ipod evidently it needs more work :\
<alekz> mihai, well ill see if i get one :P
<vince_> ty paul
<mihai> alekz, and gtkpod did not actially install the files right in the ipod because they were not in the playlist
<paulproteus> vince_: My motto is, "Thank me when it works."
<mihai> I have a simple question. what is the different between remove and complete remove in synaptic?
<vince_> lol, then thanks in advance
<paulproteus> vince_: :)
<paulproteus> mihai: "complete remove" removes configuration files.
<alekz> :o ok mihai thanks :)
<mihai> because I want to the rid of the old 386 kernel
<mihai> alekz, I recommand trying and if you find a solution plase share it with me
<mihai> paulproteus, thanks
<XiCillin> anybody here use gnome predict?
<alekz> mihai, i'll do :) i'll seek for one right now i have a nice ebay ipod offert :P
<vince_> hey paul
<gar-> is there is any way i can install from a iso putting in on a partition and them load it on dos????
<Tedd> paulproteus: I uninstalled libnjb5 and -dev, and redid the ./configure and make and make install, but now gnomad is telling me that I have no libnjb package found.
<Pilgrim> guess whos back :s
<schpenke> alekz/mihai: I use gtkpod with my iPod and although it works correctly most times, I have noticed that gtkpod sometimes garbles artist lists on quirky synchs.
<Tedd> paulproteus, should I uninstall libnjb-1 too?
<paulproteus> gar-: You can install from an ISO on a hard drive.  Look up MEMDISK.
<paulproteus> Tedd: Sure, why not? ;)
<alekz> schpenke, do u have a video ipod ?
<ULffuntu> anybody here use beepmedia?
<paulproteus> Tedd: Remember when you did "./configure" for libnjb?
<Pilgrim> i hit control alt backspace..and then i got a list of services that it started..and it said checking battery life or something. and then i hit control alt delete by accident :(
<schpenke> alekz: No, I have a 2nd Gen Mini.
<paulproteus> You should do ./configure --prefix=/usr this time.
<vince_> hey paul, don't mean to bombard you, but i'm receiving a permissions error when i tried apt-get etc.
<gar-> paulproteus but how? can you explain to me
<mihai> schpenke, I have a shuffle and that would not be a problem. the real problem is that the songs never played
<paulproteus> Then it'll work the way you expect.
<Pilgrim> anyway..did you say anything else?
<paulproteus> gar-: I've never done it, I only know what the tool is called.
<alekz> schpenke, that's the problem i want a 6th gen :S
<gar-> memdisk?
<paulproteus> vince_: You should prefix the command with 'sudo'.
<paulproteus> Sorry; my mistake for not being clear, vince_.
<vince_> oh
<schpenke> Mihai: Same with me.  The mini displays the artist briefly but never plays the songs... just skips it.
<vince_> np ty
<paulproteus> And don't worry about bugging me; I'm helping you for a reason. ;)
<nekostar> ok im back L:)
<Tedd> paulproteus, I did it with the prefix. Should I do make and make install now?
<mihai> schpenke, I have heard that the latest gtkpod version actually works. the one newer that the version in the ubuntu tree
<paulproteus> Tedd: That's right.
<Pilgrim> nokostar :) woot
<paulproteus> Tedd: You may want to try 'make uninstall' first.
<schpenke> Mihai/Alekz: I have also noticed that the synch seems to behave better when doing small synch jobs.  Anything over 500-500MB seems to upset it.
<Pilgrim> did you see above? ^^
<paulproteus> Tedd: So it will clean up the stuff it left in /usr/local/ (the default prefix).
<schpenke> *500-600MB, rather.
<paulproteus> Tedd: But if 'make uninstall' doesn't work, it's not the end of the world.
<mihai> schpenke, I've only tryed one single song at a time
<alekz> :o schpenke thanks for the tip :)
<mihai> schpenke, and after 100 tryes it works but I never hear the song out of the ipod
<Pilgrim> nekostar..can we chat in pm?
<schpenke> mihai: Really?  Hmmm... are you using the GUI synch button or going to the File menu?
<nekostar> what do you need Pilgrim exactly?
<Pilgrim> 2 things
<nekostar> ok
<Pilgrim> 1. Have a higher screen resolution
<Tedd> paulproteus, it still isn't detecting any package.
<nekostar> right
<mihai> schpenke, don't remember. But in the 100 trys I think I have clicked both
<Madpilot> !tell Pilgrim about fixres
<paulproteus> Tedd: That's strange.  Try "rm configure.cache" and try again.
<paulproteus> Tedd: Can you copy-paste the exact error?
<Pilgrim> 2. I haven't googled this..so ill google it and come back :) (moving settings around on a usb key? im using a livecd)
<paulproteus> Tedd: What's the thing called again?
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> that second one i have no experience with :?
<nekostar> :/ **
<Tedd> paulproteus, Gnomad2
<Tedd> And I'll message it to you as to not spam the channel.
<Tedd> Do you mind?
<ULffuntu> anybody here use beepmedia?
<Pilgrim> thanks anyway
<schpenke> mihai: And you have a Windows formatted Shuffle?  Have you tried a fresh format and then a synch?  You may have answered this so I apologize for redundancy.
* Pilgrim looks at fixres
<paulproteus> Tedd: Use a pastebot.
<paulproteus> Tedd: Not PM.
<Tedd> Pastebot?
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Madpilot> Tedd: ^^^
<paulproteus> Tedd: Also, if I could provide you instructions that would virtually-guarantee you to get version 2.8.1 installed, how would you feel about that?
<paulproteus> Or do you want something newer?
<mihai> schpenke, I haven't tryed this way
<Tedd> http://pastebin.com/447030
<Tedd> paulproteus; If you were to do that I would love you in the most nonhomosexual way possible.
<the> Okay, how do I take Direct Rendering off of OpenGL Programs?
<jgrieves> ....
<paulproteus> Tedd: Excellent. ;)
<paulproteus> Tedd: You're missing a lot more stuff than just this njb junk.  Let me write up the tutorial I was going to.
<Tedd> YAY!
<paulproteus> Tedd: Give me about 15 minutes, maybe 20-25.
<Tedd> I'm sorry.
<Tedd> About all this.
<paulproteus> Tedd: No, I've been looking for an excuse to write this, anyway.
<mihai> schpenke, I personally did not find a solution for synching under ubuntu. this is the only things that ubuntu can't do for me right now
<themuffenmann> any1 use Slackware?
<paulproteus> Tedd: Besides, "I'm sorry" always spoils love.
<bur[n] er> themuffenmann: you're in the wrong channel ;)
<paulproteus> themuffenmann: Yeah, in #slackware ;)
<schpenke> mihai: That's really interesting.  I use gtkpog with Ubuntu and other than the occasional synch garble it works fine.  Maybe try reformatting and then synching again?
<schpenke> *gtkpod
<bur[n] er> mihai: try banshee?
<mihai> schpenke, I'll try that
<the> Okay, how do I take Direct Rendering off of OpenGL Programs?
<mihai> bur[n] er, banshee corupted my ipod once
<mihai> schpenke, do you use the gtk for ubuntu or one compilated by you? do you have aac support on it?
<bur[n] er> mihai: just curious... i heard it was good... (i have a creative zen)
<Madpilot> the: what graphics card do you have?
<the> Madpilot:  ATI. They don't make drivers for Ubuntu
<Tedd> I have an ATI card.
* bur[n] er wonders why someone wants "direct rendering" off... usually it's the other way around
<Tedd> And it works fine.
<schpenke> mihai: gtk for Ubuntu.  No aac.
<thrice`> The, sure they do; you check teh repos?
<thrice`> !ati
<mihai> bur[n] er, banschee is far from finished
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<gar-> paulproteus that syslinux is boot from floppy i dont have floppy
<mihai> schpenke, thanks
<bur[n] er> mihai: true... used the latest when you tried?  0.9.12 ?
<paulproteus> gar-: Memdisk lets you tie it with GRUB , the hard-disk based bootloader.
<mihai> schpenke, you game me hope again ;)
<the> thrice`:  Actually yes. I haven't found 1 driver for my ATI card that works
<gar-> hmmm
<Madpilot> the: yes they do
<schpenke> mihai:  Good luck!  ;)
<bur[n] er> mihai: rhythmbox 0.9.2 has ipod support :)  (though not for breezy until libgpod is backported)
<the> Madpilot:  Where, then?
<Madpilot> !tell the about ati
<mihai> bur[n] er, the latest form the ubuntu tree. d/k exactly what version
<Madpilot> the follow that wiki page, it does work
<bur[n] er> mihai: try to grab a deb of their latest at banshee... might work a bit better
<Trashcan> something tells me this install won't end well
<Trashcan> the entire screen is filled with grey background
<mihai> bur[n] er, rhythmbox can nicely play the songs out of my ipod but not write on it
<paulproteus> Tedd: Hey, wait a sec.
<Trashcan> black text showing [4295027.758000]  followed by a lot of crap
<bur[n] er> mihai: with 0.9.2 it should be writable as well (i hear)
<paulproteus> You should be able to just install gnomad2 via Synaptic.
<Tedd> paulproteus, K.
<paulproteus> Why don't you give that a shot?
<Tedd> I'll be up for another twenty.
<Trashcan> like 'EIP is at refill_inactive_zone+xxxxxxxx'
<mihai> bur[n] er, maybe works better, but I prefer that option of libgpod for rhythmbox
<Tedd> oh I have.
* bur[n] er happily looks at his USB Mass storage Creative Zen ;)
<Tedd> Of COURSE I have.
<Tedd> It gives me an error.
<paulproteus> Tedd: What error?
<schpenke> mihai:  Out of curiosity, when you plug your Shuffle in does Ubuntu correctly mount the volume and display a proper directory structure?
<mihai> schpenke, yes
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: does the Creative Zen play .ogg or .flac?
<mihai> Madpilot, unfortunately yes :) I think
<nekostar> arg
<Trashcan> ooh
<nekostar> hehe now i broke something :/
<Trashcan> plays ogg
<Trashcan> i'm interested
<mihai> Madpilot, I am a big fan of that formats
<Tedd> USB_SET_CONFIGURATION: Could not perform operation
<Tedd> or something like that, paulproteus
<schpenke> mihai: Bloody hell... that is a plus, at least.
<paulproteus> Tedd: Maybe you need to run it via sudo?
<Madpilot> mihai: I've got 30+ Gb of music in .ogg & .flac - all legal - so I'm interested too. cool
<Trashcan> this is crazzyy... 'Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.5wake_function+0x0/0x3a'
<nekostar> apparently mozilla cannot get the plugin manager and therefor will not open :/
<Tedd> Trie.d
<Tedd> You mean installing it via sudo?
<Trashcan> and in the middle of the screen is a red bar with the %
<paulproteus> Tedd: No, *running* it via sudo.
<Tedd> OK, hm.
<mihai> schpenke, I hope somehow to make it work
<nekostar> any clue what might cause // fix that anyone?
<Tedd> I'll try installing it
<Tedd> should I install thru sudo
<paulproteus> Tedd: Good idea to clarify that "sudo" question of mine. :)
<paulproteus> Tedd: Installing it via Synaptic is fine.
<mihai> schpenke, because I hate windows and rebooting too much
<Tedd> I've had this for over two weeks and the amount of knowledge I've gained involving linux is LEGENDARY.
<Trashcan> what's the max size the Zen comes in?
<nekostar> hehe lots of fun eh Tedd
<Trashcan> my step dad has a 40gb i think
<Tedd> 40gb.
<nekostar> :D
<Tedd> Yeah.
<Trashcan> awe :(
<schpenke> mihai:   Heh..  right?  I hear you.  I have faith that you can get it worked out.
<Trashcan> he got this crazy media player, it's not the greatest player but you can swap the hdd out with a laptop hdd
<mihai> schpenke, thanks a lot for your time
<Trashcan> 80gb :D
<schpenke> mihai: NP
<mihai> see you around. bye
<Tedd> paulproteus, what would I use
<Tedd> sudo run gnomad2?
<nekostar> so paul or someone>?
<nekostar> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<nekostar> plugin_get_value 1
<nekostar> etc etc
<nekostar> any clue what thats actually meaning? :P
* nekostar is out of a browser :/
<paulproteus> Tedd: sudo gnomad2
<Trashcan> yayyy, my first ubuntu install on a fast machine
<Trashcan> it's so nice being free of P1s and P3s
<Tedd> paulproteus.
<Tedd> I love you.
<bur[n] er> Trashcan: beautful eh?
<paulproteus> Tedd: Well, this indicates a general permissions problem.
<nExy> everything load quick as fuck trash ?
<Tedd> I got a few errors in the load though (in the terminal)
<Trashcan> hell yea
<Trashcan> :D
<Quequeg> Trashcan, try maintaining gentoo on a slowish machine.  :)
<Trashcan> hehe
<nekostar> oi
<nekostar> help plz
<nekostar> b/c i cant google !_!
<Tedd> Aw, shit.
<paulproteus> Tedd: You should file a bug against the Ubuntu bugzilla.
<Trashcan> hmm
<Tedd> Nope.
<Tedd> Doesn't work.
<Tedd> Shit.
<Trashcan> still need to do the ati drivers crap
<nekostar> plugins... mozilla... wont load...
<paulproteus> Tedd: Be specific.
<Trashcan> radeon 9800 pro
<Tedd> I tried to change a folder, and it aborted.
<bur[n] er> nekostar: what "plugins" ?
<nekostar> well it doesnt say
<nekostar> it trys to load the first then the second
<nekostar> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager  <<-- then say s that
<nekostar> then doesnt finish opening
<bur[n] er> nekostar: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old
<nekostar> it worked a couple minutes ago i swear :/
<paulproteus> Tedd: Okay.
<bur[n] er> nekostar: then launch firefox again
<The_Vox> anybody ever tried upgrading from x86 to amd64?
<Madpilot> Trashcan: the fglrx drivers should work for that card - they work nicely w/ my 9600XT
<paulproteus> Tedd: Did it print an error of some kind?
<The_Vox> I mean...upgrading ubuntu
<paulproteus> Can you pastebin all the junk it printed to the terminal?
<Tedd> Yessir. Pastebinning it.
* bur[n] er wonders what people with nice video cards do in linux
<nExy> nothing
<nExy> lol
<Tedd> http://pastebin.com/447034
<paulproteus> Tedd: BTW, how old are you?
<The_Vox> bur[n] er: run glxgears :)
<Trashcan> yeah mad, i'm goin through the steps now
<Tedd> paulproteus, I'm fifteen.
<paulproteus> Tedd: Cool. :)
<Trashcan> same :p
<Trashcan> gonna be fun getting my wireless card to work
<paulproteus> Being 15 was fun.  I'm 20 now.
<CMD> I just downloaded Dapper Drake Flight 1, Where can I learn more about what is new and what is different? Whats fixed, etc?
<nekostar> yeah i deleted the folder bur[n] er and no go
<CMD> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<paulproteus> Tedd: Do you have any prior Linux experience?
<the> Madpilot:  Didn't work.
<Tedd> Well,
* cdubya feels really old
<bur[n] er> The_Vox: that's what i figured ;)
<calc> i'm two :)
<factotum> same here
<paulproteus> calc++
<bur[n] er> anyone play call of duty 2 yet on linux?
<Tedd> My background is mainly windows, and mostly PHP. I started working for a friend's server company thru SSH (Fedora Core 3. One step above suicide).
<Tedd> My friend Vendetta approached me about testing Ubuntu on this computer and I said what the hell, I was looking for a change.
<rixth> Who is good at math? I'm willing to pay someone $2 to do some maths for me (one question) I need the aspect ratio converted into a 1: X ratio.
<rixth> (16:9 to a 1:X ratio)
<Thelen> lol
<paulproteus> rixth: Use Python.
<Thelen> 9/16
<botbuilder> lol
<Thelen> 9/16
<Thelen> $2 please :D
<Trashcan> lol
<cdubya> heh
* botbuilder pops open booish
<rixth> 1:9/16? Thats the answer?!
<calc> 1/.5625 ?
* Thelen laughs sillyilst
<Thelen> yes 1:9/16 is answer..
<Thelen> roughly 0.5625 yeah :D
<botbuilder> lol
<nekostar> so any clues what might be doing this bur[n] er ?
<Quequeg> sounds like what he really wants is to know how to scale an image.
<botbuilder> you can do that in calc
<rixth> Thelen, not roughly, I need exact :)
<rixth> I need an exact decimal
<calc> 9/16 is exactly 0.5625
<rixth> Okay. Paypal address Thelen?
<Trashcan> i get lots of 'insmod: error inserting /lib/modules/.../video/lots_of_stuff: -1 File Exists'
<Trashcan> when i boot
<botbuilder> lol
<botbuilder> he was serious about the $2
<cdubya> heh
<Trashcan> then it sits on 'Starting RAID Devices' for about 3 minutes
<Trashcan> after that it boots normally
<Trashcan> any suggestions?
<rixth> Yes, I was lol
<the> Madpilot:  Didn't work.
<Quequeg> Trashcan, can your summarize output of 'cat /proc/mdstat' in one line?
<Trashcan> when it boots, yes
<botbuilder> trashcan - disable raid?
<botbuilder> if that's an option...
<Trashcan> why yes, yes it is :)
<botbuilder> Well, I don't know how - I just managed to get ubuntu working a few hours ago
<botbuilder> By ripping out all devices i don't need!
<Trashcan> /proc/mdstat:
<Trashcan> personalities: unused devices: <none>
<Quequeg> don't post here, but anything alarming in 'dmesg | grep -n5 -i raid'?
<Madpilot> the: sorry, what didn't work?
<Trashcan> Quequeg : empty
<paulproteus> Tedd: http://web.asheesh.org/2005/12/03/backporting/
<paulproteus> package_name for you is gnomad2 .
<the> Madpilot:  The ATI driver thing. It came up with an error and I had to fix it in a Failsafe terminal
<Madpilot> the: sometimes it does that. blame ATI. in a terminal, type "fglrxinfo" w/o quote, and tell me what it says (don't paste in the channel, though)
<Quequeg> Trashcan, don't know then, sorry.
<Trashcan> np, thanks anyway
<paulproteus> Tedd: Still around?
<paulproteus> Tedd: You have a friend named "Vendetta"?  Wow.
<the> Madpilot:  Mesa crap
<tag> I just downloaded ubuntu breezy and burnt it to a cd
<Madpilot> the: could you please change your nick? there are so many ppl here with nicks starting with "the" that yours is impossible to tab-complete...
<tag> I restarted my computer, it starts the ubuntu installer and I hit enter (normal installation)...then it stats with some normal init script output, and freezes
<Trashcan> lol
<Trashcan> just type 'the'
<coz> hello all
<Madpilot> Nealz: thanks
<Trashcan> :p
<Nealz> Madpilot:   Sure
<paulproteus> tag: Can you verify that the CD works?
<paulproteus> tag: Alternately, tell me about your computer.
<coz>  is there a way to prevent remote desktop "into" ubuntu?
<tag> My computer is an Asus M3N Laptop
<paulproteus> coz: It's off by default.
<defendguin> is there a way to change color depths in the x confg?
<paulproteus> !x
<coz> ok good so noone can remot in?
<Madpilot> Nealz: read the wiki page about recovering from the console, you might have to install or re-install some stuff
<ubotu> Wish i knew, paulproteus
<Quequeg> Trashcan, I take that back, in /boot/grub/menu.lst remove 'quiet' from the kernel you're loading and watch as it boots to see if you get more descriptive messages where it hangs.
<paulproteus> coz: By default, that's right.
<Madpilot> coz: there's no ssh server by default
<coz> and where are the settings for remote desktop?
<tag> pentium-m with the centrino package wireless stuff, asus acpi and whatever else comes in the asus m3n :-)
<paulproteus> !vnc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<Trashcan> alright que
<paulproteus> coz: The !vnc is for you.
<tag> paulproteus, how can I verify that the cd isn't messed up?
<paulproteus> !nx
<ubotu> paulproteus: I haven't a clue
<coz> vnc/
<paulproteus> tag: How did you burn it?
<paulproteus> Did that program have a "Verify" option?
<tag> paulproteus, by right clicking on the iso (in nautilus) and hitting "burn to cd"
<Madpilot> !burniso
<ubotu> For help burning the Ubuntu ISO to CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Nealz> Madpilot:  I fixed it. I just need to enable direct rendering
<paulproteus> tag: Okay. :)
<defendguin> i know i can change the resolution manually but i cant change the color depth
<tag> paulproteus, I just stuck it in and it showed up on my nautilus desktop, I double clicked on it -- it looks like it's all there
<Madpilot> Nealz: yeah, the ATI drivers can be SOBs, but once they're running they work well
<paulproteus> tag: You should run sha1sum breezy-file.iso, and then sha1sum /dev/cdrom , and see if they're the same.
<paulproteus> tag: Is it for this computer you wanted the CD, or for another computer?
<tag> it's for this computer
<Trashcan> /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0:<4>hdb: dma_timer_expiry *extra stuff i missed*
<Trashcan> is where it hangs :(
<Nealz> Madpilot:  sooooo in the wiki, where is it?
<paulproteus> tag: Why not just upgrade it via Synaptic, then?
<tag> I just installed fedora core (which I fscking hate) so I could download the ISO 'cause my drive a while ago.
<Madpilot> Nealz: on the same page as the basic ati info
<Madpilot> !tell nealz about ati
<Trashcan> i take that back
<tag> paulproteus, That would work...I think.
<paulproteus> tag: Okay.
<paulproteus> !breezyupgrade
<ubotu> breezyupgrade is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<factotum> wow, this wiki is big, lots of apps
<Trashcan> easy solution: i'm disabling RAID :D
<paulproteus> Tedd: ...?
* tag doubtfully opens up the link
<tag> paulproteus, this is instructions on upgrading from hoary to breezy
<tag> paulproteus, I don't have hoary, I have fedora core
<paulproteus> tag: *Oh*, I see.
<tag> I *hate* fedora core
<tag> I installed it simply to download ubuntu
<tag> because my ubuntu hoary cd had too many scratches to install
<tag> and I had to give my other computer back to my former employer :-(
<tag> and it didn't have a cd burner, anyway
<Trashcan> bah, did the ati stuff and i still see Mesa
<Trashcan> in fglrxinfo
<sixo> Can i get directed in the correct direction to set a fTP server on my ubuntu desktop?
<paulproteus> tag: Well, do the sha1sum thing.
<paulproteus> sixo: Install the program called vsftpd.
<sixo> google it
<Madpilot> Trashcan: you might have to do the "reinstall w/ X stopped" (from the command line) thing - in Breezy I do to get my fglrx drivers running :(
<Trashcan> ok
* Madpilot likes ATI, but hates their Linux drivers...
<tag> paulproteus, waiting for it :-)
<Trashcan> i'm gonna actually do the post-install updates first :p
<paulproteus> tag: Right. :)
<Trashcan> no real reason it wouldn't work, but I *am* doing this on a breezy preview iso install
<Trashcan> not the most intelligent thing
<Madpilot> Trashcan: yeah, finish the full upgrade/update first, then
<Trashcan> 506kbs.... god i love ubuntu repos
<sixo> paulproteus: thank you!
<Madpilot> Trashcan: dist-upgrading just after Breezy release - when everyone and their dog was upgrading at the same time - was nowhere NEAR that fast :P
<Trashcan> yeah :p
<Trashcan> closer to 30kbs
<Thelen> lol :D
* tag twiddles his thumbs
<Thelen> i was getting full 1.5mpbs.. :D
<Trashcan> :(
<Trashcan> i hate capped cable
<Thelen> in australia i am tho..
<Thelen> lol :D
<Trashcan> makes me angrryy
<Trashcan> aye, i have a buddy in aus with huuugggee download speeds
<tag> my cable is capped at 6mbit down!
<Trashcan> makes me jealous
<Thelen> lol
<Trashcan> i think mine is 5mbit?
<Trashcan> maybe 3
<tag> normal in this area is 4
<tag> but I got some special package
<factotum> cant stop...playing...fozen...bubble....gah!!
<Trashcan> loll
<tag> some super special "For a limited time if you sign up with item X, Y and Z...you get the faster cable!"
<tag> When I lived in van, I had 10mbit fiber in my living room
<tag> *that* was the shit
<wille> is there aby ednkey client for ubuntu???
<tag> vancouver is probably the most fibered-up city anywhere
<caturOK> hello
<bur[n] er> canada is prolly the most fibered up nation
<bur[n] er> oc12 everywhere :)
<caturOK> help me plz
<crash_king> I just did something dumb enough I had to change my nick
<caturOK> caturok@caturok:/$ sudo smbpasswd -a system_username
<caturOK> New SMB password:
<caturOK> Retype new SMB password:
<caturOK> Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user system_username. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<caturOK> Failed to modify password entry for user system_username
<Xenguy> singapore is pretty wired from what I've heard/read
<Trashcan> for a state with no natural disasters to speak of, arizona seems to lack any superb isp
<wille> hello can you help me
<robotgeek> wille: ask away
<caturOK> why failed SAM_ACCount
<HappyFool> caturOK: please don't paste in here
<wille> where i can get an ubuntu edonkey client..
<caturOK> ups sory
<tag> seattle is so so, problem around here is everybody and their fucking grandmother is online so even the best pipelines are pretty high traffic
<HappyFool> caturOK: i think you need a normal unix user with that name first
<bur[n] er> wille: amule
<robotgeek> wille: enable universe first
<HappyFool> caturOK: use 'adduser' to add a user
<tag> Ok
<tag> !
<ubotu> tag: I haven't a clue
<crash_king> I need help from someone who has not tweaked thier boot process please?
<wille> how can i do that???
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell wille about universe
<caturOK> u mean adduser samba
<HappyFool> caturOK:
<HappyFool> aargh
<wille> ok thanks.. man..
<tag> paulproteus, the sha1sum of /dev/cdrom and ~/Desktop/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso are *definitely* very different.
<HappyFool> caturOK: no, i mean adduser system_user    (or whatever your want)
<tag> 01e7e5f6142f6e5b1f1f5581aac53dc30fcc5d65  ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<robotgeek> tag: it's probably mounted there
<paulproteus> tag: Then if /dev/cdrom is your supposed Ubuntu CD, I claim that they're clearly different.
<tag> d6a2ba5677bfe3510c07ce7ea8861008d859823e  /dev/cdrom
<tag> paulproteus, so something went wrong burning
<caturOK> sory i don't i understand what u mean can u explain me
<tag> oh fuck I bet I know what it is
<paulproteus> tag: Guess so.
<caturOK> example plz
<Baorc> can someone help me with accessing folders in a network? It asks me to authenticate myself and I give the right credentials but it keeps popping up
<tag> hurm, maybe no
<paulproteus> <tag> it must have been that frying pan I hit the computer with when it was burning
<robotgeek> tag: no profanity here :)
<Baorc> this is accessing a microsoft network btw
<Trashcan> i had the same problem baorc
<tag> maybe not, this is supposed to be a 650MB disk
<Baorc> did you fix it or gave up? lol
<crash_king> baorc you setup a shared folder ?
<Trashcan> gave up :p
<HappyFool> caturOK: 'adduser system_user' then 'smbpasswd -a system_user'
<Trashcan> it was only on one computer
<Trashcan> :(
<Baorc> do I have to set one up on my ubuntu box?
<HappyFool> caturOK: have you read 'man smbpasswd' ?
<Xenguy> caturOK: you have to get to a command-line/prompt, then type the command 'adduser' and also the 'Username' of the account you want to create
<TechnicianXP> I'm having a bit of a problem with my soundcard on Ubuntu
<tag> paulproteus, are you sure that they're the same when you get the sha1sum of an iso on your fs vs one on an optical device?
<Baorc> because I have shares setup on the other 2 computers
<crash_king> when I setup a shared on my ubuntu I had that problem
<paulproteus> tag: They're certainly supposed to be.
<Baorc> yeah i have no shared folders on my ubuntu
<slide> yay firefox 1.5 completely locks up my comp every now and then
<Baorc> but on my windows boxes i do
<Xenguy> caturOK: you probably need to prepend 'sudo' also
<crash_king> i just got rid of shared on ubuntu and reinstall simba
<caturOK> ooo i try first
<tag> I hope it's not the fault of this relatively messed up cdrom
<crash_king> that fixed it
<caturOK> thanx anyway sir
<tag> paulproteus, you think my burning method is possibly flawed?  (Like maybe nautilus screwed it up?)
<Baorc> well i installed samba
<vbgunz> how do you use --exclude with tar?
<crash_king> I just put stuff on the windows shared folders
<vbgunz> im having problems trying to exclude all files that end in ~
<Baorc> yeah but i cant even access those from ubuntu
<Baorc> thats what im having troubles with
<paulproteus> tag: Try lowering the burning speed.
<paulproteus> There's a way to do a hard drive install if you'd rather.
<Baorc> accessing from ubtuntu to windows and i know the shares work
<HappyFool> tag: i think it is advisable to use 'dd' to first copy the iso image to a hard-drive, and first check the sizes match before using md5sum/sha1sum
<crash_king> I use samba to get to them I just got rid of my shared folder on ubutnu
<paulproteus> HappyFool: If you say so.  I've been Linuxing for six years and never heard that. :)
<caturOK> Use the `--force-badname' <---- error
<Baorc> but why does it keep asking me for a user name and password for user@ubtuntu on domain MSHOME
<HappyFool> tag: or to at least confirm that the size match. i've frequently have extra or too few blocks on a cdrom image, but it was essentially fine
<Baorc> given that user stands for my username
<tag> paulproteus, there is?
<paulproteus> tag: It's complicated.
<paulproteus> I've done a little.
<tag> how complicated?
<crash_king> I dont know I just know it only did that when I had the shared setup on ubuntu
<paulproteus> It's a neat stunt, though.
<paulproteus> tag: The easiest way to do it involves erasing your whole hard drive.  Are you okay with that?
<Baorc> so how would I get rid of my shared folder on ubuntu?
<crash_king> I still setup samba and use the windows network I just dont put a shared folder on my ubuntu machine
<paulproteus> tag: Also, do you have another working Linux Live CD around?
<tag> paulproteus, no, I only have this blasted fedora core installer
<tag> wait, I have caldera linux from 1998
<paulproteus> Um, whoa.
<tag> I bought it at PC-Recycle earlier this afternoon
<Trashcan> lol
* paulproteus gulps
<Trashcan> nice coaster
<tag> needless to say, it didn't get me online ;-)
<tag> which is why I ended up getting fedora from my friend
<paulproteus> tag: What problem do you have with your Ubuntu CD?
<paulproteus> Does it boot at all?
<robotgeek> tag: maybe you should hold on to it, and sell it after 10 years :)
<tag> paulproteus, sort of!
<paulproteus> Right, but it crashes in init scripts.
<paulproteus> Now I remember.
<tag> it starts up, hits the boot loader.  I press enter (or server, tried both ways)
<tag> and it starts booting
<crash_king> could someone please give me some screenshots of their boot dameons and the run levels?
<vbgunz> how do I view files that end in ~?
<tag> gets part way through the ACPI checks and then freezes up and my CPU fan kicks on
<paulproteus> Um, ykes.
<paulproteus> yikes, even.
<robotgeek> vbgunz: \~<tab>
<Trashcan> i foud a new solution to jagged fonts that doesn't require anti aliasing
<Trashcan> take your glasses off :o
<vbgunz> robotgeek: put that in console?
<robotgeek> vbgunz: yup, escape the ~ with a \, to you would type \~filename
<paulproteus> tag: Do you mind erasing your hard drive?
<tag> no
<tag> not one bit :-)
<tag> it's a brand new drive I installed it this afternoon, there's nothing important here
<vbgunz> robotgeek: ... some of the files on the system end with a ~ . Those files are almost impossible to see... Is there a switch somewhere I can flip to see them all / hide them all?
<robotgeek> vbgunz: i don't know of any. rename all of them to start with a '.' ?
<paulproteus> tag: I have some instructions for you to follow.
<paulproteus> They're a little twisted, but they should get the job done.
<tag> yeah I copied the iso off the disk
<tag> and they're totally different sizes
<paulproteus> tag: Right.
<paulproteus> It probably aborted early-on.
<vbgunz> robotgeek: no way, I'll have so many, I'll go crazy :P... the ~ on the end is sort of a temp file... Would you know how to delete all files that end with a ~?
<paulproteus> tag: Easiest would be to try the burn again at e.g. a lower speed.
<paulproteus> tag: If you have another CD, that's what I'd do.
<tag> actually the copy off the disk is larger than the other
<robotgeek> vbgunz: bash script/krename
<tag> ...
<tag> paulproteus, I have one more cd
<paulproteus> tag: Wow, that makes very little sense.
<paulproteus> tag: Then give it a shot, at slow speed.
<paulproteus> Like 4x, to be safe. (-;
* robotgeek writes all linux cd's at 4x
<HappyFool> tag: can you mount the CD ?
<HappyFool> you can run md5sum on the md5sum.txt in the root directory of the CD
<paulproteus> tag: I'm going to go to bed.  You don't want to do the hard drive install method unless it's all you can do, trust me. (-;
<Xenguy> vbgunz: you want to delete backup copies recursively?
<Xenguy> vbgunz: or just those files in a single direct
<Xenguy> ory
<vbgunz> Xenguy: actually I am trying not to include them with a tar backup *but* I think I created a few tar backups that end in ~ and I don't see them... Just trying to exclude them but am having trouble excluding... If need be, I'll resort to killing all files that end in ~ otherwise if I can just see them now, I'll be happy...
<tag> paulproteus, Ok
<tag> I'm burning at 4x
<tag> if this doesn't work
<tag> I'll do you're install from hard drive trick
<tag> :-)
<paulproteus> tag: Then I'll be safe in bed where you can't get me. (-;
<Trashcan> lawl
<WildPenguin> vbgunz, use 'ls -s | grep ~' to see backups in the current dir
<tag> paulproteus, where are the instructions?
<WildPenguin> sorry, 'ls -a | grep ~'
<derek[] > Hi
<paulproteus> tag: Nowhere, as far as I know.
<tag> paulproteus, how do I go about it?
<tag> :-)
<derek[] > I'm playing a CD
<paulproteus> It's a twisted thing that's in my head.  I have done it before (albeit using the Debian installer, but it's the same architecture).
<derek[] > why is the sound so low?
<derek[] > I've increased the volume to FULL
<tag> oh
<tag> ok.
<vbgunz> WildPenguin: thanks but it pulls up nothing although the new backups are exploding in size... :(
<tag> paulproteus, how would I do it?
<derek[] > Anybody?
<paulproteus> tag: You take the memcard install image and dd it onto your hard drive.
<derek[] > Hi Technicianz
<paulproteus> Starting at sector zero.
<paulproteus> You then mount what you just created and wget an ISO, so it has some packages.
<paulproteus> Then you reboot.
<vbgunz> why in the worlds does excluding a wildcard such as something *~ have to be so hard with tar? I checked the help and it doesn't help... :(
<tag> haha!  this is going to be fun
<WS> any of you ever seen the system go too fast on every program?
<paulproteus> tag: That's what you say *now*. (-;
<paulproteus> vbgunz: I know what you mean.  I'd just use a GUI for tarring.
<paulproteus> WS: In DOS days, sure.
<WS> even the system clock is moving at near double speed
<WS> video plays too fast
<WS> etc.
<derek[] > Why is the sound of the audio CD playing so low??
<paulproteus> WS: Uh....
<paulproteus> That's sorta creepy.
<WS> haha
<WS> no kidding
<tag> a 650mb drive should hold this iso properly yeah
<derek[] > I've increased the volume to FULL
<vbgunz> paulproteus: yeah, I would use the GUI too but unfortunately I am trying to write a backup script that would exclude those ~ files... now I am afraid I made backups end in ~ and I can't see them... that sucks and blows :(
<paulproteus> tag: If you can do it to a *separate* hard drive, then you'll be okay.
<tag> paulproteus, what if I just dd'd the iso right onto my hard drive?
<tag> I can't
<tag> it's a laptop
<WildPenguin> vbgunz, yet another correction to that command: 'ls -a | grep *~' ;)
<paulproteus> tag: The ISO won't boot on a hard drive.
<Madpilot> tag: the current breezy install iso is about 620Mb
<paulproteus> That's why you need the flash-drive image dd'd to the hard drive.
<Trashcan> hmm
<paulproteus> vbgunz: Maybe you can use 'find' to create a list of files you want, and give that to tar somehow.
<Trashcan> what was that someone said about the ati drivers?
<david_> I have a question about inetutils-inetd.  I seem to have it running, but I don't see a /etc/inetd.conf file.  Is this right, and if so, how do I configure internet services?
<vbgunz> WildPenguin: thanks, it still doesn't pull anything up :(
<Trashcan> update finally finished
<Madpilot> !tell Trashcan about ati
<Trashcan> i got that, madpilot..
<Trashcan> xorg.conf shows fglrx, but fglrxinfo still shows mesa
<Xenguy> WildPenguin: is this not sufficient ?  ls *~
<vbgunz> paulproteus: it should be really simple... I only need to exclude files that end in ~
<HappyFool> david_: is it not maybe /etc/xinet* ?
<tag> paulproteus, oh...ok
<Madpilot> Trashcan: I thought you had, but wanted to be sure ;)
<david_> Let me look . . .
<Trashcan> :)
<Trashcan> 'Extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"'
* tag is definitely burning about 20 times slower than he was earlier
<paulproteus> tag: That's a good sign (?).
<david_> don't see anything under /etc/xinet*
<tag> I dunno you said burn it slower
<paulproteus> david_: xinetd is preferred to inetd.
<paulproteus> I suggest xinetd over inetd.
<tag> 4x is apparently a *lot* slower than I was burning it at before
<PokerFacePenguin> tag: u _did_ say it was your last cd :)
<paulproteus> tag: I know.  It's just funny that slow burning is a good sign. :)
<david_> paulproteus:  Just install it?
<hydroksyde> paulproteus: It's not transparently compatible though
<Technicianz> Hey guys would anyone know how to set your default OS in the GRUB config file?
<WildPenguin> Xenguy, that appears to work too, forget things so easily when dont use it much recently :)
<paulproteus> hydroksyde: I don't think david_ needs transparent compatibility.
<tag> hope this works ok.
<paulproteus> david_: Remove inetd first.
<paulproteus> tag: Me, too.
<tag> I really don't want fedora core for too long
<hydroksyde> some other programs use inetd.conf
<Xenguy> WildPenguin: yeah, it can be hard to remember unless you use it a lot
<tag> 'cause, well, redhat is really horrible
<david_> paulproteus: The thing that has me stumped is where did it go?  doesnt the program inetutils-inetd use the inetd.conf file?
<tag> never been much of a redhat person, when redhat was cool and new I was using FreeBSD.
<factotum> im getting this error when trying to open firefox or galeon:  I could not load the bookmarks file, will load the default bookmarks from /usr/share/galeon/default-bookmarks.xbel.
<factotum> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<factotum> System error?:: Success
<factotum> sorry for the flood
<factotum> can anyone help?
<paulproteus> Bedtime for me.
<tag> I'm going to go get some beers this is going to take a while
<david_> 'nite paul,
<factotum> I get INTERNAL ERROR with both firefox and galeon
<factotum> so now im pretty much stuck with lynx as a web browser for now
<david_> Does anyone understand why inetd.conf isn't there?
<pepsi> because inetd isnt there
<david_> pepsi: uhuh.
<david_> pepsi: Why then is inetutils-inetd working?
<pepsi> i dunno
<PokerFacePenguin> factotum: u been messing with java?
<david_> pepsi: I'm looking for someone who _does_ know, sorry I wasn't clear
<factotum> PokerFacePenguin: yeah i was in the wiki following how to install it
<pepsi> david_, i love you too
<PokerFacePenguin> factotum: http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=570700&start=0
<david_> pepsi, big kiss . .. out of here.
<factotum> PokerFacePenguin: id love to read that if I could open it
<PokerFacePenguin> factotum: thats the root of the prob
<derek[] > damn low sound :((
<PokerFacePenguin> factotum: now that really bites..lets see if i can translate for ya real quick
<Trashcan> joy
<Trashcan> a blank screen
<hydroksyde> w00t
<Trashcan> with a flashing cursor in the corner
<hydroksyde> well it's not blank then, is it?
<jim_hough> anyone know a good setup for watching video on tv-out for a radeon 9600?
<Trashcan> and this is why linux is not a major contender in the desktop market
<hydroksyde> it's like those pages in exams that say "This page intentionally left blank"
<Trashcan> lol
<Trashcan> except that instead of at the end
<Trashcan> this is at boot
<Trashcan> before boot, actually
<hydroksyde> sounds like something's wrong
<Trashcan> does sound like it, doesn't it
<hydroksyde> unless it's just a waiting screen
<hydroksyde> other desktop OSes break too... and they are still major contenders in the desktop market
<Trashcan> they break in less... 'wtf' ways though
<hydroksyde> but perhaps you could explain your problem in more detail, then maybe somebody might be able to assist you
<Trashcan> well
<Trashcan> grub does it's uncompressing thing
<Trashcan> screen goes blank
<Trashcan> the end
<Trashcan> :p
<Trashcan> i'm booting in recovery atm
<hydroksyde> I have very little experience with grub, but it sounds like either your kernel or bootloader has issues
<factotum> i did take a pic a while back of a side to side with 3 systems, the win blue-screen, the mac grey-screen, and a linux kernelpanic at boot, all side by side at the same table. It was a great wallpaper
<Trashcan> :p
<Trashcan> hydroksyde : nice thing is that all i did was 1) stop gdm, 2) reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx, 3) reboot
<hydroksyde> oh.... that's odd
<Madpilot> factotum: it must be interesting, having all three OSes, all failing at once :)
<factotum> it was pure chance i think
<Madpilot> Trashcan: do you have the linux-restricted-module installed too?
<Trashcan> yea
<z3r0_d> when installing, after the reboot if the installer fails at some point [I now boot to a terminal]  how do I resume the installer?
<hydroksyde> factotum: If they all failed at once, it was probably an issue with power
<Trashcan> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386
<factotum> well the kernel panic screen had been there a while sitting and waiting, InDesign crashed osx, and windows...well, ya know
<hydroksyde> heh
<Trashcan> what ver? ME?
<Sneaky_Bastard> <Sneaky_Bastard> Blue Screen of Death, Grey Display of Doom and Plain Text of Destruction
<Sneaky_Bastard> <Sneaky_Bastard> I like it
<Trashcan> lol
<Sneaky_Bastard> I put that in the wrong channel, sorry
<factotum> plain text of destruction...haha
<PokerFacePenguin> factotum: try http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5321
<hydroksyde> factotum:: Do you think you can put the pic on the web somewhere?
<Trashcan> woot, fixed
<Trashcan> kind of
<Kumakun> Anyone run into problems installing with the pressed CDs? I'm getting an error that tells me there's no usable kernal image.
<PokerFacePenguin> factotum: pasted it there to prevent flooding
<chapium> does anyone know how to remove gnome-games from ubuntu?
<mandu> hallo
* hydroksyde wonders how ubuntu would run on an AMD K6-2 333Mhz
<santiman> hallo
<HappyFool> chapium: have you tried using synaptic to uninstall it ?
<chapium> i've just looked at the gui
<Trashcan> oh wooooot
<Trashcan> drivers installed
<chapium> it complains that other things are dependent on it
<Trashcan> glxgears runs at a reasonable speed..... yayyyyyyy
<Madpilot> hydroksyde: who much RAM does that dinosaur have?
<derek[] > %BI've increased the volume to FULL
<derek[] > oops
<PokerFacePenguin> chapium: how about sudo apt-get --purge packagename
<derek[] > /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<derek[] > what is this "errors" ?
<z3r0_d> does anyone know how to resume the installer after you boot off the hd the first time?
<HappyFool> chapium: what? should be ubuntu-desktop and gnome-games-data ?
<chapium> PokerFacePenguin, if i'm getting warnings about dependencies, i'm a bit wary of forcing it out
<PokerFacePenguin> chapium: then what harm is it doing by keeping it?  it would be safer
<PokerFacePenguin> you could remove the menu items if it is just an eyesore
<hydroksyde> Madpilot: 128MB probably
<chapium> i simply do not want it on there
<chapium> its a distraction essentially
<hydroksyde> Madpilot: I'll put in as much as I need, but I'm just wondering if the processor's going to run it alright
<Madpilot> hydroksyde: probably
<Pilgrim> the screen res problem....in breezy...would it disappear if i used an older version?
<hydroksyde> It doesn't run well on Qemu with kqemu, 128MB of RAM > Slackware > Sempron 2200
<Pilgrim> i couldnt fix it (im using a livecd)..so if i download an older one, would that work?
<PokerFacePenguin> chapium: havent tried it myself, but i hear debfoster is good at tracking down that kinda stuff
<hydroksyde> Nobody really seems to be able to give me a definite answer... Some other guy set it was very slow on his 566Mhz celeron, but I suspect he had problems since my friend got it to run nicely on his 500Mhz cel
<chapium> so silly, this is why linux seems so dumb at times
<Anpu> hihi anyone awake?
<chapium> you try to remove gnome-games, and it requires you to remove ubuntu-desktop
<factotum> PokerFacePenguin: in that ln -s command, where should the space be? /YOUR JAVA_________________________________________________ DIRECTORY/jre1.5.0_05/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so__
<chapium> thats so backwards
<hydroksyde> chapium: There are some distros that don't do dependancy checking.... but there's probably a way to force apt to remove the package
<chapium> i'll try the purge option
<factotum> PokerFacePenguin: thats just one long dir
<chapium> my linux environment is expendable atm
<PokerFacePenguin> chapium: take a look here http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/tag/administration/
<Madpilot> chapium: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-pack, it's safe to remove, AFAIK
<owner989> why doesnt ubuntu come with alsaconf
<owner989> that is such a useful program
<Anpu> I just did the install and i cannot seem to log in as root and did not get a prompt to set up a root passwd during install anyone know how to get switched?
<chapium> nice link PokerFacePenguin
<PokerFacePenguin> factotum: i googled that and found it in a forum for you but closed that window
<PokerFacePenguin> chapium: np
<tonyyarusso> I'm wondering how I can transfer very large files to my roommate.  One thought was an ad-hoc wireless network; how would I do that?  (I have an Intel Pro/Wireless 2915 ABG internal wireless card.)
<zorba64> !root
<ubotu> well, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<factotum> ah alright
<tonyyarusso> The other was maybe with USB or something.  What happens if you hook two computers together straight with a USB cable?  Do they register each others' hard drives as a removable drive?
<owner989> im using the 686smp kernel now, is there a performance benefit
<owner989> over 386
<tonyyarusso> (By the way, my roommate is running Windows, if that complicates anything.)
<PokerFacePenguin> factotum: found it in history here http://mandrake-mandriva.news-view.co.uk/topic-236.html
<Cryptid> does XFX Geforce 6600 or 6200 have any compatibility issues with Ubuntu?????
<owner989> no crypt
<Anpu> oooook is there a reason for disabeling the root?
<Cryptid> owner989, are u using 1
<PokerFacePenguin> factotum: problem solution looks to be the same here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/31/2005/07/1/324967
<owner989> nvidia releases linux drivers crypt
<Cryptid> oh ok
<Fujitsu> Anpu: Yes.
<factotum> thanks!
<chapium> hmm whats the difference between synaptics "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal" ?
<Hobbsee> !tell Anpu about root
<Fujitsu> chapium: I believe complete removes configs...
<chapium> Fujitsu, ah, that makes sense
<robotgeek> chapium: complete removal = purge = remove configs
<zorba64> Anpu: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<chapium> robotgeek, thanks!
<Anpu> ok well i'll give this a try going to be weard for me though ^_^
<hussam> anybody using openoffice.org2 1.9.129 sees this bug? Sometimes when I insert a picture, resize it, save as .doc and exit, after I reopen the file, the picture gets unresized.
<tris622ph> how do i run a divx file? i use totem media player. what package do i have to install?
<tag> damnit the same thing
<tag> it starts up, gets to "ACPI Subsystem revision XXXX"
<tag> and then freezes
<Fujitsu> tag: What is wrong?
<owner989> tris i recommend you get automatix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&highlight=ati+driver
<tag> I'm trying to install ubuntu
<tag> breezy
<tag> I've downloaded it and burnt it twice
<Fujitsu> tag: ACPI is being nasty?
<owner989> whats the issue tag
<zorba64> !divx
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<tag> When I reboot, it gets to ACPI Subsystem revision <XXXX>
<tag> and croaks.
<zorba64> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> freeformats is, like, There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Fujitsu> tag: There is a switch for disabling ACPI, have you tried that
<Fujitsu> ?
<tag> Fujitsu, no.
<tag> ?
<tag> why would that work don't I need ACPI?
<Fujitsu> You don't need ACPI.
<owner989> what kind of PC do you have tag
<tris622ph> what package to install in order to play a divx file?
<tag> owner989, I have an Asus M3N laptop
<Fujitsu> Try adding acpi=off to the boot prompt.
<Fujitsu> Ahh
<Fujitsu> I know that laptop!
<tag> It's been nice to me so far :-)
<tag> insane battery life with the second battery
<Fujitsu> tag, a friend had issues with Ubuntu on that. They needed a BIOS upgrade to get it to work with ACPI.
<owner989> that laptop should have a good bios setup options
<tag> used to run debian on it but the drive fried.
<tag> Fujitsu, a bios upgrade?
<Fujitsu> tag, turn off ACPI or get a BIOS upgrade from ASUS.
<Fujitsu> ASUS has it on their website.
<tag> I don't want to turn off ACPI
<owner989> in the bios it should be set so that IRQ is setup by os
<owner989> not bios
<Fujitsu> My friend's dodgy BIOS was the issue, updating it made it work fine!
<tag> I'll try both!
<Fujitsu> tag: OK!
<owner989> and while installing unplug USB peripherals
<owner989> my canon USB printer causes kernel errors if its turned on while installing
<tag> I have no USB stuff
<tag> atleast not plugged in
<zorba64> tris622ph: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tag> hope this works I'm getting sick of fedora
<Fujitsu> tag: Fedora isn't particularly good.
<tag> fedora sucks man
<tag> I've had it only for a few hours and I'm already losing my mind
<tag> Fujitsu, do you know which bios upgrade it was?
<Fujitsu> tag: The latest.
<owner989> you will have to goto the manufacturers site
<tag> I am there
<Fujitsu> Yeah, on the ASUS site, it is fairly easy to find.
<tag> and I'm finding this quite confusing
<Fujitsu> What is the URL?
<tag> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
<Fujitsu> tag: I will help you sort it out...
<Fujitsu> Product: Notebook.
<tag> crap looks like I need dos to run this?
<Fujitsu> tag: Sort of, yes.
<tag> what does sort of mean
<tris622ph> how about an xvid file format, since xvid is an open source
<tag> I don't have windows, never have.
<Fujitsu> tag: I think you do...
<Fujitsu> tag: Yes.
<Fujitsu> You do.
<Fujitsu> And it doesn't have a floppy drive, does it?
<tag> Nope
<owner989> tris662ph http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&highlight=ati+driver
<Deanodriver> hi
<tag> and I'm out of CDs
<Deanodriver> does anyone know how to repartition an external usb hard drive?
<owner989> use cfdisk deano
<Deanodriver> what is the device?
<Fujitsu> tag: Not looking good, then. You will just have to use acpi=off until you can get a DOS bootable CD.
<Deanodriver> is it /dev/hd*
<tag> ok, first things first I'll try owner989's suggestion, then I'll disable ACPI until I can figure out wtf is up with it...wierd, I never had any trouble with ACPI in Debian :-X
<Deanodriver> it automounted at /media/usbdisk
<tag> in fact it worked better than good
<Deanodriver> but i don't know what device it's called
<tag> even the shortcut keys above the keyboard worked
<tag> :-)
<Fujitsu> Deanodriver: Type mount.
<robotgeek> Deanodriver: most probably /dev/sda1
<Deanodriver> /dev/sda is my sata drive
<Fujitsu> tag: My friend was able to even use the LEDs.
<owner989> you can tell by comparing the sizes deano
<Deanodriver> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<robotgeek> Deanodriver: type 'mount'
<tag> same here!
<Fujitsu> Good, tag.
<tag> but that was then and this is now
<Deanodriver> so would it be that usbfs one?
<Fujitsu> Ubuntu has a newer kernel, and probably breaks the dodgy ACPI.
<Fujitsu> Deanodriver: No.
<Deanodriver> oh
<Fujitsu> Deanodriver: The one that is mounted on /media/usbdisk
<Deanodriver> bingo
<Deanodriver> got it
<Deanodriver> /dev/sdb1
<Fujitsu> Deanodriver: Good.
<Deanodriver> thanks
<Deanodriver> :)
<Deanodriver> (forgot i had it switched off)
<Deanodriver> now to repartition it so i can use it on my ubuntu system, and windows machines
<WS> use ufs universal file system
<WS> jk jkjk
<Deanodriver> lol
<Deanodriver> i was just going to use fat32, got little choice, really
<Deanodriver> only a 40GB drive in it
<WS> I know :P
<WS> fat32 is about the only stable method
<drumline> yeah... use UFS...
<WS> if you can call it stable :P
<drumline> FAT32 is a very stable method
<Deanodriver> W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Deanodriver> ?
<Deanodriver> or W95 Ext'd
<zottty> I just installed an Ubuntu, I use a netwrok connection trough UPC Cable ( without authentication, it authenticates me by my MAC address ) I just can't set it up. Help me please
<Fujitsu> FAT32
<Deanodriver> which one?
<Deanodriver> oh
<Deanodriver> 0C
<drumline> hmm.. not sure..   LBA should work... try it out.
<owner989> are you using a router zottty
<zottty> owner989: no router
<drumline> Just partition it... format it with windows.
<Deanodriver> ok
<Deanodriver> how would i remove grub from it?
<drumline> Install windows and it'll blow away Grub
<Deanodriver> from the MBR
<Deanodriver> ok
<zottty> owner989: i have direct connection to the modem. But I am very newby to cable connections, i had DSL before
<Deanodriver> i'm not intending to install an OS on it
<drumline> if windows is already installed, then there's a command you can use on the recovery console
<Deanodriver> maybe i'll just plug into the windows machine and fdisk /mbr
<_null> zottty, do you get an ip via dhcp from the modem?
<drumline> something like: MBRreset...
<sklav> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<drumline> i forget
<saik0> Does'nt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats tell you to add debian rpos?
<Deanodriver> WroNo primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this
<Deanodriver> hmm
<Deanodriver> is that ok?
<drumline> deano: is there an OS on the drive?
<Deanodriver> removing ubuntu from it
<drumline> deano: that's fine...
<Deanodriver> (it was my OS drive, but I upgraded)
<drumline> you're installing ubuntu on another drive?
<Deanodriver> shall i set the bootable flag? or not?
<Deanodriver> i have installed ubuntu on another drive
<drumline> will you be booting with that drive?
<Deanodriver> which is what I'm running atm
<dash> _woot_
<owner989> he probably does null
<drumline> don't worry about the flags if you wont be booting from it..
<Deanodriver> basically, in the system, i had 3 pata drives, took the one with the OS out and replaced it with a sata drive, which i put ubuntu on
<HappyFool> ello dash
<dash> just got hdaps and fglrx to work at the same time
<Deanodriver> now i bought an external case, and putting the old OS drive into it for file stash
<zottty> _null: I am stupid for this cable connection. In windows, it's plug and play :) But in linux, it sais, network is unreacable. I thin DHCP, cause i don't have to enter ani ip/dns/anything
<dash> i am playing neverball by rotating my laptop!
<Deanodriver> thanks for that
<Madpilot> saik0: unless it's changed recently, it tells you to enable one Debian repo, get a file or two, then disable the repo again
<Deanodriver> brb, going to plug it into a windows machine
<dash> HappyFool: hiya.
<owner989> zottty just needs to change his mac address
<owner989> for his network card
<HappyFool> dash: so your laptop is now a gyro?
<drumline> deano: ahh. ok..   you can have 4 primary partitions.  One must be set "active" so the comp picks it to boot...
<dash> HappyFool: yes! the new hdaps kernel module enables it
<drumline> I dunno if it's a bootloader thing that picks the active partition or the BIOS...   *shrug*
<owner989> its the bootloader drumline
<dash> HappyFool: i probably should use it for something like, i dunno, parking my hard drive heads
<dash> but where's the fun in that
<zottty> could you tell me, how to gather any information for eth0 and eth1. I have two cards, and i need the nvidia card to connect ( i am masq-ing the subnet trough the other card)
<drumline> owner: cool...  thought so... thanks :)
<drumline> owner: amazing cycle isn't it?   booting
<saik0> Madpilot, hmm it was changed (again) Now it just links to w32codecs from Marrilat (much better)
<drumline> starting the computer from the 'bootstraps'  :)
<owner989> lol
<robotgeek> saik0: did they update the package or something?
<drumline> heh.. that's so funny...  the reason is called "booting"
<dash> HappyFool: unfortunately fglrx is still as buggy as ever and i'm getting kernel panics on a regular basis
<dash> so it's still just a tech demo :)
<saik0> robotgeek, what do you mean? You wont find w32codecs in any official ubuntu repo
<drumline> anyone ever use SNARE here?
<Madpilot> saik0: good
<_null> zottty, try dmes | grep eth
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell saik0 about w32codecs
<robotgeek> zottty: dmesg
<owner989> zottty http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/macchanger
<zottty> _null: thx. i try it. reboot. bye. thx4all
<WS> or
<WS> download the deb
<WS> and rpm it
<WS> =)
<zottty> owner: I will do it with ipconfig, thanks :)
<HappyFool> dash: sounds cool :-)
<owner989> its too bad canon doesnt release linux drivers
<saik0> robotgeek, cute. yes the wiki now tell you to get ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb and dpkg -i it
<owner989> thats really bad considering how well known canon is
<robotgeek> saik0: yes, i know that. i was wondering if they changed the package or something. nvm
<WS> what's canon?
<robotgeek> WS: canon is a printer company
<WS> ahh =)
<owner989> printers, scanners, cameras ec
<owner989> etc
<stijn> hallo
<Madpilot> owner989: yeah, I nearly bought a Canon inkjet earlier this year; bought an HP instead for Linux support
<owner989> i have an mp 130 that i got for free as a replacement for the lexmark that failed under warranty
<owner989> but it doesnt work in linux
<drumline> fools...  It's not hard to get linux support; release the spec and somebody will write a driver.
<drumline> owner: does it have a network port?
<owner989> its usb
<Madpilot> drumline: yeah, or in HP's case: sponser a sourceforge project for your stuff...
<drumline> I was impressed with my Dell 3100cn...   that sucker prints with the RAW data and Postscript...  no other driver needed.
<drumline> Madpilot: very very smart move.
<Madpilot> drumline: I gather that even HP's all-in-one units - printer+scanner - work in Linux now...
<Deanodriver> got it formatted with a 28GB partition
<Deanodriver> now i've gotta resize it to the full 37GB
<Deanodriver> (can't do it in windows, only offers ntfs)
<Deanodriver> and wipe the MBR
<DaOne> hey pplz, does any1 know any way to transfer a ubuntu installation from one drive to another?
<chiefofthejojos> use dd
<WS> da0n3 copy files and install grub on other mbr
<drumline> fdisk /mbr
<Deanodriver> doesn't work on the windows box
<Deanodriver> tried it
<WS> DaOne, you could also use ghost
<drumline> deano: download Ghost 4 Linux  :)
<Cityismine> Has anyone tried the gp2x, is it any good?
<owner989> if you format a drive it wipes the mbr anyway
<saik0> How do I update what ubotu says about something when foo is "already something else"
<DaOne> WS, and there would be no problems copying any of the files?  (eg with windoes u cant copy some system-locked files)
<Deanodriver> so that'll wipe the drive?
<Deanodriver> ok
<drumline> Deano: you want to wipe the drive entirely?
<Deanodriver> yes
<Deanodriver> would qparted do it?
<drumline> Deano: download DBAN
<DaOne> WS, does ubuntu have its own ghost program or would i have to use something else?
<Deanodriver> apt-get it?
<WS> drumline mentioned ghost 4 linux, I'm not sure
<drumline> Deano: no.  get it on sourceforge, i think.  It's an ISO image.
<Deanodriver> ok
<Deanodriver> so what will that do?
<Hobbsee> saik0: see your pm
<drumline> ghost 4 linux is a dd-based disk copy that will work over the network
<drumline> and locally...
<DaOne> WS, if i was to simply copy the files, would that cause any problems?
<drumline> it has a ncurses interface...
<Fujitsu> drumline, although it also needs an FTP server.
<drumline> DaOne: yes.   Check out Ghost 4 Linux
<drumline> Fujitsu: for network use, of course.
<rob_p> DaOne:  If you want an exact copy of the drive, boot up with a live disk, mount the drive to be copied read only, mount the new one read/write and use dd.
<Deanodriver> will gparted do it?
<_null> rob_p, I think dd doesn't need any mounted partitions...
<Fujitsu> Somebody should write a proper open source Ghost, as the dd-based copy uses insane amounts of space.
<drumline> Deano: if you want a really nice GUI program, you can get Acronis Disk Director.  I'm very happy with it.
<DaOne> rob_p, so dd is some kind of ghosting program or similar?
<Fujitsu> *reads up on ext2, ext3, reiserfs, fat32, etc*
<drumline> Deano: disk director is 40 or 50 bucks
<Deanodriver> cool, thanks
<Fujitsu> dd copies the disk bit by bit.
<rob_p> DaOne:  dd == disk dump
<rob_p> DaOne:  It's an old Unix utility for dumping the contents of block devices.
<drumline> fujitsu: There's a simple fix for that.  Just fill up the remainder of your drive's space with 0's before taking the image.
<Fujitsu> drumline, yes, but it also takes an age.
<owner989> what are your guys favorite games under ubuntu
<Deanodriver> ok
<drumline> owner: robots  :)   dopewars
<rob_p> _null:  ...can't remember... you might be right.  It's been a couple of years since I used dd to clone a drive.
<Deanodriver> re-sized the partition with gparted
<Deanodriver> will that be able to remove the MBR?
<DaOne> rob_p, ok.  so if i was transferring ubuntu from a 4Gb HDD to an 8Gb HDD would that mean that i have a 4Gb partition and 4Gb unallocated?
<owner989> dopewars lol
<owner989> i remember that game
<drumline> deano: use dd and copy one block sized 512 to the drive.
<Fujitsu> Deanodriver: Can you just erase the entire disk (ie is there any data?)
<Hobbsee> Deanodriver: there's a command that will remove grub from the MBR
<drumline> deano: from /dev/zero
<Deanodriver> i've erased the drive
<Fujitsu> drumline: Exactly what I was going to say if he said there was no data...
<rob_p> DaOne:  Probably, yes.
<Deanodriver> i've put a fat32 partition on it, and now i've resized it to fill the drive
<Fujitsu> Deano: What drumline said will erase the MBR.
<Fujitsu> And destroy the partition table.
<Deanodriver> how do i do it?
<Deanodriver> never used dd before
<drumline> man page should explain it.  :)
<owner989> why do you want to remove grub?
<rob_p> DaOne:  However, you could probably use a tool to reclaim the un allocated space (fdisk possibly).
<Deanodriver> ok
<Deanodriver> because i'm using it as a files-only drive
<DaOne> rob_p, and would there be any way to fix that?  what im really trying to do is get my current ubuntu installation from a 4Gb disk onto an 8Gb disk so that i have more free space
<drumline> ehh...  I've seen better 'dd' man pages, but it should give you what you need.
<owner989> you can toggle the bootable flag in cfdisk
<Deanodriver> oh, so it would have removed it when i selected not bootable?
<owner989> it wont boot from that partition
<owner989> i believe
<DaOne> rob_p: would that be a windows-type fdisk or a linux-type fdisk?
<owner989> but deano didnt you just format that drive
<Deanodriver> yeah
<owner989> then it wont have grub will it
<jsteidl> DaOne: command cfdisk
<rob_p> DaOne:  Linux, of course :-)
<Deanodriver> so i put in dd if=/dev/zero of=dev/sdb1
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know how to set up an ad-hoc wireless network?
<Deanodriver> ?
<drumline> formatting doesn't touch the MBR
<owner989> grub must be installed on one of your other partitions
<rob_p> yeah cfdisk :-)
<Deanodriver> it is installed on my sata drive
<drumline> MBR has the partition table...  formatting is one step above the MBR
<kestas> drumline, depends what type of format
<DaOne> rob_p, jsteidl: thanks for all your help guys.  :D
<drumline> kestas: of course...   But "low level format" is more of a "wipe"
<Deanodriver> so i put in dd if=/dev/zero of=dev/sdb1 ?
<HappyFool> if the partition table is in the first 512 bytes, i would think twice about writing zeros all over it
<jsteidl> DaOne: your welcome ;P
<drumline> deano: be sure to specify a block count of 1
<drumline> :)
<drumline> deano: you'll need to repartition your drive after this.
<Deanodriver> so and count=1 after that?
<drumline> yep
<Deanodriver> so i put in dd if=/dev/zero of=dev/sdb1 count=1 ?
<theD3viL> I wanna run gparted but its give me Segmentation fault !
<drumline> yep...
<kestas> Deanodriver, if youre trying to wipe your mbr without wiping the rest you need to also specify a block size of 512kb
<Deanodriver> cool, thanks
<drumline> default block size is 512
<owner989> if you wipe your mbr how are you going to boot the computer?
<HappyFool> and of=/dev/sdb1
<HappyFool> err
<Deanodriver> sdb1 or sdb?
<HappyFool> of=/dev/sdb
<kestas> owner989, reinstall grub I presume
<Deanodriver> 989
<drumline> owner: not a boot drive
<Deanodriver> i have grub on another drive
<owner989> ok
<Deanodriver> this used to be my OS drive, but i replaced it with another
<drumline> deano: sdb, i think.
<Deanodriver> and i'm wiping this drive to put it into an external case
<owner989> im pretty sure formatting removed grub
<drumline> deano: download DBAN
<owner989> assuming you formatted the whole drive
<Deanodriver> ok
<jsteidl> you can specifiy partitions with dban too
<Deanodriver> done the dd thing
<drumline> owner: depends on where grub is installed...  if it's in the partition, yes, it'll get blown away
<drumline> jsteidl: newer version?
<jsteidl> mh, i dont know... the recent one drumline.. once you dont use the autonuke-feature.. that is mostly for "emergencys" :D
<Deanodriver> done, now repartitioning
<Deanodriver> thanks a lot :)
<drumline> emergencys?
<Deanodriver> now to remount it
<jsteidl> drumline: :-X
<Deanodriver> awesome, thanks a heap for that :)
<drumline> jsteidl: what you talkin bout willis!?
<Deanodriver> all part of the learning process
<drumline> Deano: Aussie!  :)   G'day mate!
<drumline> heh
<Deanodriver> i've only been using full time ubuntu for 5 months
<Deanodriver> hey :)
<Deanodriver> where are you from?
<jsteidl> drumline: dban is for _secure_ deletion of files... if i want to delete something for real it must highly sensitive data .. or illegal.
<drumline> Deano: USA, California...  :)   I know a few Aussies; they are a crack-up
<Deanodriver> cool
<drumline> I know a banana bender
<drumline> heh
<Deanodriver> cool
<Deanodriver> i'm from Victoria
<drumline> ahh cool...  you like it?
<Deanodriver> don't mind it
<theD3viL> I tried to run gparted but there was segmation error!
<theD3viL> what to do?
<Deanodriver> near the beach, and only a couple of hours from Melbourne, so i'm happy enough
<Hobbsee> yes, we aussies are clearly very scary
<Deanodriver> lol
<owner989> i like ubuntu more than mandrake linux
<owner989> i tried that a few years ago
<drumline> jsteidl: it's the illegal part that I'm always careful to warn people about.  Courts have lately been sentencing people even when there was no incriminating data, but instead a trace of a wiping program.
<Deanodriver> i used mandrake on and off for a fair while
<theD3viL> owner989, why ?
<Deanodriver> tried ubuntu, and was hooked
<owner989> thed3vil probably just because linux has better hardware support now
<Deanodriver> and promptly removed my windows partition
<sven> good day everyone
<drumline> deano: it's just like crack cocaine...
<Deanodriver> first distro i felt properly 'at home' using
<Deanodriver> yeah
<drumline> heh
<jsteidl> drumline: so you get sued for having the tools for might doing something illegal... crazy world..
<Deanodriver> and first time i'd tried in gnome for a while
<theD3viL> Im just scared that ubuntu will be slower than now .. in next relases :(
<Deanodriver> *tried gnome
<sven> can someone help me with a crash that I have at a cold boot?
<owner989> i like gnome
<Deanodriver> i'd last tried it with redhat 7.1, i think
<Deanodriver> or 7.2
<Deanodriver> preferred kde then
<drumline> jsteidl: that's with other evidence against the people too, though.  It's not strictly for wiping the computer.  Those people who were sentenced, were sentenced for good reason.   But, of course, there are exceptions.
<sven> can someone help me with a crash that I have at a cold boot?
<_JensBru> Hi, I have on laptop winxp installed .. one partition of 40Gb (only 1 hdd of 40gb that is). I want to install Ubuntu alsoo, so i get dual-boot.  Any tricks in doing this?
<drumline> much of the time, the court is pissed off that evidence was destroyed.
<Hobbsee> _JensBru: should be fine, just make sure you dont remove windows when you partition - resize it, then use the free space
<jsteidl> drumline: i can understand that.. imagine a large scene-bust and a wiped hdd :PP i would be pissed too
<owner989> i  would do a 20/20 partition jens
<_JensBru> ok, making those partitions can be done in Ubuntu installation i suppose
<drumline> 20/20?
<Hobbsee> _JensBru: yes, i do mine in ubuntu installation
<sven> nobody can help?
<Hobbsee> drumline: 20 gb windows, 20 gb ubuntu
<HappyFool> sven: give us a little more detail on what happens when you boot
<drumline> Hobbsee: which will you use more?
<Hobbsee> drumline: me personally?  i didnt partition that way, but kubuntu, definetly
<drumline> Hobbsee: which OS will you use more?
<sven> HappyFool, Ubuntu just hangs during boot and it gives this error: Kernel Panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt......
<Hobbsee> drumline: my 40 gig hd is split 18gb XP, 7 gig / kubuntu breezy, 7 gig /home (breezy), 7 gig / (dapper), 1gb swap
<Hobbsee> drumline: kubuntu breezy
<HappyFool> sven: is ubuntu installed? or is this booting from a CD ?
<ThePianoGuy> hi
<sven> Happyfool: it is installed, and I reinstalled it a couple of times
<drumline> Hobbsee: nothing wrong with that.  :)
<HappyFool> sven: so installation goes without a hitch ?
<drumline> Hobbsee: just like Cornbread
<Hobbsee> drumline: definetly not
<jsteidl> sven: does the livecd work?
<sven> Happyfool: yep, and when I press reset it boots fine, so it's only at a cold boot
<jsteidl> hmmm
<sven> jsteidl: what do you mean with livecd?
<drumline> what's that program to resize partitions?   gpart or something?
<jsteidl> drumline: gparted
<jsteidl> sven: the Live-Disc
<drumline> TY
<sven> jsteidl: I know what you're saying but I don't know what it is
<drumline> I need to destroy SUSE from my laptop and instal Ubuntu
<HappyFool> sven: what kind of computer do you have?
<ThePianoGuy> 1 question: Does KStart->System settings->Network settings add gateway settings to /etc/network/interfaces for you guys?
<ThePianoGuy> network adapters are configured properly, but the line gateway x.x.x.x isn't added to the file
<Hobbsee> drumline: use ubuntu installer then?
<ThePianoGuy> although I set it up correctly in Routers tab->Gateway
<sven> HappyFool: Pentium IV 2,6 with 1024mb of ram, Intel 875 chipset, 2x 300gb Maxtor, ATi Radeon 9800Pro
<jsteidl> sven: i noticed that is probably not important since you are able to install and reboot... was wondering if it might be a general kernel-problem
<drumline> Hobbsee: I dunno... I was thinking of doing some resizing and stuff... I'll probably blow away the partition when I do the resizing.
<sven> jsteidl: I also upgraded to the newer kernel but that doesn't solve it, I think that the issue is that the kernel with the installation is the first kernel that supports my chipset
<Hobbsee> drumline: you can resize and all that with the installer, too
<HappyFool> sven: i'm not an expert by any means, but I'd suggest trying to boot with options like 'noacpi' and 'nolapic' (i'm not sure I have those options quite correct)
<sven> HappyFool: do you know where I can see the interrupts that devices are usring?
<dash> What's the best way for me to capture and report a kernel crash?
<tonyyarusso> What should I run to switch the network card to ad-hoc mode and configure that?
<dash> (in this case, on ACPI hibernate)
<jsteidl> sven: <sarcastic>get gentoo</sarcastic> ;)
<jsteidl> dash: syslogger?
<sven> jsteidl: I know :) working on that but it takes time
<drumline> Hobbsee: it actually works?   I dunno...  I don't feel like re-imaging my windows box if it jacks it up
<dash> jsteidl: hmm?
<Hobbsee> drumline: has worked every single time for me...
<sven> HappyFool: I installed ubuntu with those options :(
<jsteidl> dash: the best way to keep track of the events is to log all events... syslogging is a good way to start.
<dash> jsteidl: don't see anything by that name
<dash> oh, syslog?
<dash> dude
<dash> by the time a kernel panic rolls around, syslog is long gone :)
<HappyFool> sven: i'm not sure; try 'sudo lshw'
<jsteidl> dash: hm, for real? i thought different :-/
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, iwconfig, or methinks the networking under System > Administration > Networking
<HappyFool> sven: so you needed noacpi etc. for install?
<dash> jsteidl: there may be some nonfatal kernel errors that can get logged, but in this case i am pretty sure it is after stopping all processes
<sven> HappyFool: that's what I tried to solve the problem, but it didn't work
<jsteidl> dash: okay :)
<HappyFool> sven: so you've tried to boot your installed ubuntu using those options?
<jsteidl> off to colone, cu all sunday
<drumline> alright...  niter folks
<sven> HappyFool, not yet, but I installed it with those options so I assume that it uses the option at boot...
<HappyFool> sven: i'm not sure about that. in /boot/grub/menu.lst, look for the 'kopt=' line
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: System > Administration > Networking allows me to configure how it connects to a wireless network, but doesn't seem to let me set up one that the computer would be hosting.
<tonyyarusso> cduby: On the other hand, iwconfig looks promising, if I can figure out how to use it.
<sven> HappyFool: # kopt=root=/dev/sda1 ro noapic nolapic
<HappyFool> sven: hrm
<derek[] > dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/mnt/osshare/ubuntu.bin bs=512 count=1
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, yeah, i thought iwconfig was it....but hadn't looked in awhile because I don't mess with ad-hoc ;)
<derek[] > Where /dev/hda2 is the device for your Linux partition
<derek[] > Linux partition??
<ehaase> would it be safe to say that ubuntu is just debian updated more frequently?
<derek[] > LInux is installed on more than one partition
<ColonelKernel> ehaase, no.
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: So I don't suppose you could give me any pointers about using it then, could you?
<HappyFool> sven: i'm out of ideas, sorry
<ehaase> ColonelKernel: what are the *major* differences between ubuntu and debian?
<sven> HappyFool: no problem, I knew it was a tough one, thanks!
<derek[] > Anybody?
<HappyFool> derek[] : what are you trying to do?
<derek[] > http://www.crhc.uiuc.edu/~mjmille2/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<derek[] > The 8th point there.
<derek[] > Happuf,
<derek[] > HappyFool
<ColonelKernel> ehaase, ubuntu is ubuntu, debian is debian. Ubuntu is debian based, but it is not debian. the major differences are the packages used.
<derek[] > Hallo grimse
<GreenFireD> hello
<HappyFool> derek[] : i would guess your root partition
<cyphase> In case you haven't heard about it... http://www.rocketboom.com/vlog/archives/2005/12/rb_05_dec_02.html
<derek[] > HappyFool, yeah
<HappyFool> derek[] : i would also suggest that letting grub be your boot manager is much easier
<derek[] > HappyFool,
<HappyFool> derek[] : i installed ubuntu and it Just Worked. grub made a boot entry to windows for me
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, hang on....
<derek[] > it didn't for me
<derek[] > something went wrong and the installation didn't complete
<derek[] > so I clean installed Ubuntu
<derek[] > with a partition vfat left for windows
<derek[] > its the first partition
<derek[] > but now I'm not sure if GRUB is in /dev/hda2 or the first block of /dev/hda
<HrdwrBoB> it's in /dev/hda
<HrdwrBoB> well, the bootstrap section is
<HrdwrBoB> it then loads files from /dev/hda2
<derek[] > ok
<derek[] > so what do I wanna copy?
<ehaase> ColonelKernel: ok, thanks
<derek[] > so I can boot linux later
<HappyFool> unless derek[]  has installed windows (which i suspect he has) which has put it's own MBR in /dev/hda
<hydroksyde> hello
<derek[] > i haven't installed win yet
<jsteidl> derek[] : do that first, then install ubuntu, but keep some free space.
<derek[] > HrdwrBoB, which files does it then load from /dev/hda2?
<derek[] > jsteidl, tried.. unsuccessfully.. this was the only way that worked
<derek[] > anyway
<derek[] > i just need to secure the part that boots linux
<Cityismine> Does bittorent use the tcp portocol or udp?
<HrdwrBoB> derek[] : stuff from /boot
<jsteidl> derek[] : okay, i wasnt reading the whole thing.. gonna be silent from now on ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Cityismine: TCP
<derek[] > HrdwrBoB, ok
<nelposto> hey people
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, check this....   iwconfig wlan0 mode Master ....... except you'll have to change the wlan0 to whatever your wireless is and the mode from Master to Ad-hoc....
<derek[] > jsteidl, np ;)
<nelposto> finally set my harddisks up properly today, ready to install ubuntu but I've had some problems with it
<hydroksyde> How do I make synaptic choose a different server for downloading packages? the one I'm using isn't working
<nelposto> for one, the installer wasn't able to install all the 'extra' packages - it failed on one, so I thought I would try and continue the installation.. is it possible to regain those packages?
<n0dl> what plays.ogms?
<Madpilot> !archive
<ubotu> Madpilot: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Madpilot> !archives
<ubotu> Madpilot: Are you on ritalin?
<bimberi> hydroksyde: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change nz. (guessing :) ) to au. (if you can bear to :P )
<Madpilot> meh...
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: That didn't give any errors or anything, so presumably something worked.  Now what?
<Hobbsee> !mirrors
<ubotu> I heard mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<bimberi> hydroksyde: or just remove the country prefix altogether and leave them as archive.ubuntu.com
<hydroksyde> I see
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, try iwconfig and see what the output is
<hydroksyde> thanks
<Madpilot> Hobbsee: *thats* the one I was looking for!
<Hobbsee> :)
* bimberi takes note of it too :)
<Hobbsee> thought you might have been
<GreenFireD> how can install the new firefox?
<GreenFireD> i tryed to install via KLIK but it doesn't works
<bimberi> ubotu tell GreenFireD about firefox1.5
<davix> tell me too
<davix> :)
<hydroksyde> Is it easy to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10, given a 5.10 CD?
<Hobbsee> !tell davix about firefox1.5
<GreenFireD> thanks ubotu :)
<davix> :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell davix about firefox1.5
<bimberi> too quick Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :P indeed bimberi
<davix> ubotu tell davix about dapper
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Should I put it in #flood?
<davix> :)
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, pastebin
<bimberi> davix: you can "/msg ubotu dapper" (saves channel traffic) :)
<davix> yes, I saw, tnx
<bimberi> hydroksyde: yes - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Okay, what's the URL of that again?
<hydroksyde> thanks
<St^Anger^19m> !vmware
<bimberi> davix: ah, does ubotu berate you?
<bimberi> hydroksyde: np :)
<mike4263> how can i search for packing using the command line
<mike4263> *package
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<davix> bimberi, yes :)
<bimberi> mike4263: apt-cache search something
<bimberi> davix: :)
<fridge> I recently changed my sources to breezy badger,  apt-get update went fine, but now whenever I try and install new packages it tries to uninstall mythtv
<derek[] > Does anyone has a good knowledge about GRUB?
<derek[] > I really need some serious help
<WS> only knowledge I have about grub it sounds pretty good about now
<hydroksyde> Grub is nasty... but then I could be considered a Lilo evangilist
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Done.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, got a link
<cdubya> got it
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Okay, good.
<bimberi> derek[] : describe the problem and is someone knows they'll try to help :)
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, eth1 is your wireless?
<bimberi> *if
<derek[] > During the installation of linux, at the partitioning stage, I created /dev/hda1 as FAT32, and installed linux on /dev/hda2. It didn't ask me where to install GRUB. It just did. And now I'm in linux. Now I want to install winxp in /dev/hda1. But it will wash the MBR and install its bootloader. So I want to know what I need to secure so I can set up the booting of linux later.
<surfer> hi there, i hava a problem with sudo. when i type in "sudo <some command>" i get no response
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Correct.
<bimberi> derek[] : I don't know a way to "secure" it, but there is this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HappyFool> surfer: what command are you using to test?
<cdubya> k
<hydroksyde> surfer: what do you mean no response? does it go straight back to shell?
<derek[] > bimberi, ok thanks, I'll take a look at it
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, so what other machines are you looking to join together with?
<bimberi> derek[] : np :)
<tonyyarusso> My roommate's, an HP laptop running Windows XP.
<surfer> HappyFool, hydroksyde: any command, ex "sudo passwd root" yes, it doesn't freeze, i come straight back to the shell
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, is it running in ad-hoc mode?
<rabeldable> surfer: can you do: sudo ls -l
<cdubya> anyone mess much at all with wifi-radar?
<hydroksyde> surfer: I would ask you to "sudo cat /etc/sudoers" and stick the output on pastebin.com right now, but that wont work, obviously
<surfer> rabeldable: no, it does nothing
<surfer> hydroksyde: right, no response
<HappyFool> surfer: any error messages in /var/log/auth.log ?
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Not yet, but I found some web sites about switching in Windows, so I think I get that part.
<rabeldable> surfer: do you happen to know the root password?
<surfer> HappyFool: i have no right to read that file
<GreenFireD> someone know how to use KLIK?
<HappyFool> surfer: your user isn't in the 'adm' group?
<surfer> rabeldable: there is no root password (is there - i cant remember)
<GreenFireD> http://klik.atekon.de/
<HappyFool> surfer: what does 'ls -l /var/log/auth.log' say, and 'getent group adm' ?
<rabeldable> surfer: that depends if you changed it
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, I'm honestly not sure beyond that point....my understanding is that is ad-hoc mode, you're essentially running peer-to-peer, but wireless.....so once you get that XP box in ad-hoc mode, and you run samba on your ubuntu box, then you should be able to talk....it'll take a little bit, but you should be able to....
<rabeldable> surfer: if you have a default ubuntu install then root password is unknown and you will need to change it to access it.. (not recommended)
<rabeldable> surfer: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Quick backup, what's samba?
<itom> ot: I've two drives Sata in a server HP ML110, and before installing I want to configure a Raid 1:  the step are a) create array with two discs  2) add hotspare(the 2nd disk  3) reboot and install in sda?
<surfer> HappyFool, rabeldable i just found out  that i am not in the sudoers :( - thx - you helped me a lot
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Plus, once I can get them to do things like respond to a command line ping or something, how do I get from that to actually transferring a file?
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, small steps...heh
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, samba is a server that would run on your ubuntu box that would allow the XP box to see it as if it were another Windows box.
<GreenFireD> I want to install skype but it writes "  Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.". What should i install(btw skype works)
<jojux> hi
<GreenFireD> hi hi
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, so once you get the WORKGROUP = var set in the smb.conf and restart smbd after getting it installed if it's not already.....then you should be able to from the XP box at least try to see if you can see the ubuntu box from the network places...
<DRAGON_Ultra> morning
<bimberi> GreenFireD: Seveas has repackaged Skype to correct that issue - http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (breezy-extras)
<jojux> i have some trouble with bluetooth
<GreenFireD> bimberi, what should i do? download the package?
<tonyyarusso> dubya: I see.  Theoretically, that sounds pretty slick.  Let's see if I can make it happen!  (Sorry to start from such basics; I just migrated from Windows myself this fall.)
<bimberi> GreenFireD: yes, i guess uninstall the skype one and install Seveas'
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, np
<adriann> hi people
<GreenFireD> ok i am trying
<kenichi> hi there
<mcp_dk> goodmorning everyvody
<adriann> it's my second time being here
<kenichi> mine too ;)
<adriann> just missed being here
<adriann> ha ha a
<adriann> cool
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, sudo apt-get install samba to make sure it's there....
<adriann> i am already getting used to this ubuntu thing...
<adriann> it's been great
<kenichi> im just wonderung why here are so many people...
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, what version of ubuntu are you running, by the way?
<kenichi> where are you from?
<mcp_dk> does anyone know it its possible to have two user logged in to Ubuntu and swith between them without having to log out and then log in
<adriann> who's u asking?
<adriann> i just wanna ask...
<mcp_dk> i used to be able to do it wioth Kubuntu 5.04 but now i run ubuntu 5.10
<adriann> coz my laptop has this infrared port and mms card reader....
<adriann> it's not working
<adriann> in linux'
<adriann> what's the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu? which is better?
<KDC1956> mcp_dk try it and find out
<kenichi> kubuntu uses kde desktop
<kenichi> ubuntu the gnome desktop
<mcp_dk> Ubuntu is Gnome Desktop and Kubuntu is KDE
<bimberi> mcp_dk: sure - Applications -> System Tools -> New Login,  then use CTRL-ALT-F8 and C-A-F7 to switch between them
<KDC1956> kubuntu is not as good as ubuntu to me
<mcp_dk> excellent.. thanks Bimberi
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: I just installed it from the CD, and it's 5.10 Breezy.
<KDC1956> I like gnome better than kde
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, k. so do you have samba installed?
<mcp_dk> yeah it works like a charm :D
<GreenFireD> bimberi, thanks! it works
<adriann> cool...u guys are very friendly
<kenichi> cool
<kenichi> that really works fine
<adriann> how can i work out my infra red port and mmc card reader?
<adriann> any help?
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Now I do, yes.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, k. you ready?
<cdubya> heh
<ubmot> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, you know the workgroup name that the XP box is setup with by chance?
<mcp_dk> adriann. What version do you use ?? my MMC card reader works out of the box in Ubuntu 5.10
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, if not, not a huge deal, unless your roomie is fanatical about workgroup naming and not changing.....
<adriann> i don't know the version...
<adriann> can anyone suggest the best MPEG player in linux...coz totem is not really doing good when playing avi and windows medias
<mcp_dk> adriann. do you use KDE or Gnome desktop ?
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: I don't know, but let me see if I can find out...
<robotgeek> adriann: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<adriann> gnome
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, no worries, let's go ahead and get samba worked out....
<adriann> ok...is totem-xine better?
<robotgeek> adriann: yes, for now
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Yes, let's.  (He seems to still have it at the default "MSHOME", so we can do whatever.)
<adriann> is that the best>
<GreenFireD> there is Skype 2.0 beta version to linux?
<adriann> again..i have something to ask...i want to download xxx movies...is there a place u can suggest...
<mcp_dk> adriann.. not sure but when i used 5.04 my MMC did not work untill i updated. In 5.10 it works great. Maybe you need to do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<adriann> he he he
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, that works fine.... sudo /etc/samba/smb.conf
<adriann> ok i'll try
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, oops.... sudo pico /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Got that.
<robotgeek> is there anyway i can have two interfaces online at a time? like both wireless and ethernet?
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, what kinda permission do you want to have on the dirs and which dirs do you want available?
<Fujitsu> robotgeek: Yes.
<Fujitsu> robotgeek: What is stopping you?
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: i'll explain my scenario better
<peter__> hi
<peter__> i have a problem
<Fujitsu> Hi peter__
<Fujitsu> What is the issue?
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, been awhile since I've been in samba config...so bear with me here....
<bogyit> hell-o
<adriann> hey how can i access my mmc card?
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: i have two laptops sitting next to each other, and i want connect the laptops thru the ethernet's and they are both online using wireless (separately)
<peter__> know anyone how to add "folders" to the gnome registry editor(sory if this is not his name, i have a polish ubuntu)
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: I would be fine with just creating a directory for everything that was going to be transferred, and have full permissions for anyone within that one, or we could create a new group of just him and me that would, whichever's easier.
<peter__> cuz i can  add only keys
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Sure thing.
<Fujitsu> peter__, the menu?
<peter__> no, not the menu
<adriann> how can i post message in red?
<peter__> gconf editor
<derek[] > What's the difference between "/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda" and "/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda1" ?
<melonipoika> hi, after some time using ubuntu, i have deleted my windows partition :) now i would like to change the size of the ext3 partition to include all the new free space, but i cannot do it with gparted, any help?
<robotgeek> adriann: here, no..all that is disabled
<Fujitsu> derek[] , hda installs to the MBR, hda1 to the partition.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, so you just want an empty kind of "drop box"....no files in it until you copy some to it?
<derek[] > Fujitsu, ok
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Pretty much.  I figured it could be something along the lines of /home/anthony/wirelessshare.
<adriann> anyone here where can i download xxx dvds?
<derek[] > Fujitsu, if I install to hda1, how will it boot?
<peter__> i wan't to add peercast support(link support in the whole system), so i have to add a new "folder" to the gconf editor
<peter__> but i just don't know how
<adriann> why is it that my mozilla closes automatically>
<Fujitsu> derek[] , it won't unless you have a bootloader on the MBR to boot the partition.
<cbear> hey yall, i'm having a login problem
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, k
<Fujitsu> cbear, what is the issue?
<cbear> i logged out one day and when i went to log back in, after the startup it gave me a mesaage
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, sudo mkdir /home/anthony/whatever_you_want_to_call_it.....then let me know what the whatever_you_want_to_call_it is....;)
<cbear> "you logged in for less than 10 min
<derek[] > Fujitsu, ok
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Let's use what I said before for now then.
<Fujitsu> cbear, does it cause any problems?
<cdubya> k
<cbear> something might be wrong with the system, you may be out of diskspace"
<cbear> well now i can't get into that users desktop
<ColonelKernel> how do I put my laptop into standby mode
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, sudo mkdir /home/anthony/wirelessshare
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Done.
<cbear> kind of frustrating since i had the soundcard setup just right with that user
<linukso> Hi! Does anyone here know if a backport of firefox 1.5 for breezy is planed?
<Fujitsu> cbear, what happens when you dismiss the message?
<Fujitsu> linukso, yes.
<linukso> Fujitsu: great!
<cbear> i get kicked back out to the login screen
<linukso> thanks
<Fujitsu> cbear, do you have any other users?
<cbear> yea
<Madpilot> cbear: boot to recovery mode and rm .ICEauthority - then you should be OK
<adriann> what's the best browser?
<j-linux> I'm using Ubuntu 5.04 with XFCE -- I also have KDE installed.  I am going to reinstall with 5.10 but don't know which to download, Kubuntu or Ubuntu?  I am going to use XFCE and have both GNOME and KDE applications running.  Is there any difference if I download Kubuntu or Ubuntu if I am going to use XFCE?
<Fujitsu> adriann: Very subjective, but I like Firefox.
<derek[] > Fujitsu, do I need to set the partition to be active?
<cbear> i used a terminal failsafe to add another user
<DRAGON_Ultra> ubuntu is better
<peter__> oh, no problem anymore, i think i am somethimes dump :] 
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Is it going to be a problem that since it was created through sudo the owner is root, or do we want that?
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.old
<Fujitsu> derek[] , you should.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, it's all good....
<j-linux> DRAGON_Ultra: why is it better?  (any specific reasons?)
<cbear> well removing iceauthority have other effects on my system?
<peter__> i had just to add a key to the "folder" i want, and a new was created
<DRAGON_Ultra> for me yes
<DRAGON_Ultra> I like gnome better than kde
<Madpilot> cbear: it shouldn't - I understand it's a temp file that'll be re-created
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: All right, so now we're ready to edit that conf file, right?
<cdubya> yep
<peter__> yeah, me to
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: any ideas on my issue?
<j-linux> DRAGON_Ultra: me too... but I am going to be running XFCE in either case.
<cdubya> sudo pico /etc/samba/smb.conf
<peter__> kde is somehow messed up in my mind
<enkrav_> Are ubuntu servers down, that I cannot access the dictionary and synaptic says no such file or directory to universe & co?
<DRAGON_Ultra> ok
<Fujitsu> robotgeek, what do you want to actually do with them?
<derek[] > k
<melonipoika> ok, another question... is it possible to merge 3 partitions?
<melonipoika> uy, 2 i mean
<j-linux> thanks...
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: well, there's this app called synergy (a poor man's kvm switch) , and i want make synergy use the ethernet, while i be online in both of them using the wireless
<ubuntu_> Good morning
<DRAGON_Ultra> m
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, you get it?
<_Norris_> wenas
<_Norris_> probleams con la tarjeta de sonido
<_Norris_> tengo ubuntu 5.10
<Fujitsu> The wireless network connects the two machines as well as the wired?
<_Norris_> y desde el principio el sonido iva al peo
<melonipoika> _Norris_ ests en un forum en ingls
<_Norris_> pelo
<_Norris_> ok
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu_> i hvae ubuntu 5.10 installed ,  my question is how i install firefox 1.5 in it  i download the package but i cant get it installed
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: I have the directory ready, and the conf file up ready to be modified however we need.
<Fujitsu> ubuntu_, what is the problem with it?
<dadde> is there a good video editing program for ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> i extract the package but i can run  the installer
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, go down in the file until you get to the Authentication section
<DRAGON_Ultra> ubuntu its a tar.gz?
<ubuntu_> yes
<DRAGON_Ultra> read the how to it not that hard they say
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: I also have my roommate's computer set to ad-hoc mode now, and it's seeing the network name in its list of available ones.
<Fujitsu> ubuntu_, there are instructions on the wiki... Under FirefoxNewVersion.
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: both laptops have wireless connections (i want them to use their own connections). i take a ethernet cable to connect both laptops to each other, and have to make synergy use that to communicate? doable?
<_JensBru> How is ubuntu doing with Oracle?
<DRAGON_Ultra> I like RPM better
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: I'm there.
<robotgeek> DRAGON_Ultra: you are the first person i've heard saying that :)
<Fujitsu> DRAGON_Ultra, RPM is terrible!
<adriann> how do i install RPM pacakges?
<ubuntu_> yes rpm better but i can find  the final version  firefox in rpb
<ubuntu_> rpm
<Fujitsu> robotgeek, it would require some nasty iptables work.
<Fujitsu> ubuntu_, DEB is better than RPM!!!
<DRAGON_Ultra> you RPM always let me install easy
<Fujitsu> debs are easy to install!
<peter__> dep let you install easy, and good
<peter__> the thinks you install in .dep are working
<peter__> when you use rpm for longer, there will be a mess
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: hmm, okay. any good guides lying around?
* holycow waves
<Madpilot> DRAGON_Ultra: Synaptic isn't easy?
<adriann> somebody help...this is my first time using torrents
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, find the line with ;      security = user      then delete the ; in front of the line......
<DRAGON_Ultra> has always use rpm with suse and it always work great for me
<Fujitsu> DRAGON, that is for SuSE!
<adriann> i get this message UNREGISTERED BLAH
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: or should i just use ipkungfu or whatever?
<Fujitsu> What is ipkungfu?
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Done.
<dadde> speaking of installing, I still cant find unrar after uncommenting the two universe lines
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: some app to manage iptables, i hear of it here quite a lot :)
<adriann> hey why is it..unregistered torrent pass
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, add the following line just below the line you just modified.....   username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<ubuntu_> fujitsu i need toinstall deb?
<Fujitsu> robotgeek, I know nothing about it.
<ubuntu_> oh is already installed in ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> ubuntu_, there isn't a proper deb for Firefox 1.5 at the moment.
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: btw, that app synergy is awesome. http://synergy2.sourceforge.net
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, methinks you're going to need to create a unix account for your roommate on your box.
<cdubya> if memory serves....
<bimberi> ubuntu_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<GreenFireD> hello
<Fujitsu> GreenFireD, hi!
<GreenFireD> I have Windows in hda1 and hda2, how can i browser in this hds?
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: apt-cache show ipkungfu
<Seveas> !tell GreenFireD about winfs
<cbear> sorry, i have another issue
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: All set.
<holycow> bimberi, those are the instructions for firefox? thats pretty sad
<holycow> :)
<Seveas> !tell GreenFireD about ntfs
<holycow> lol download, extract to folder, click on binary, done.  create launcher if necessary
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, k. now go down to near the bottom of the file under the shares section......
<holycow> then wait for the damned package :)
<robotgeek> Seveas: hi :)
<Fujitsu> robotgeek, you need to use iptables to direct all traffic on whatever port synergy uses to the wired Ethernet, and everything else to the wireless...
<ubuntu_> ok in the wiki they said me hoe to
<ubuntu_> how*
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Share Definitions?  I'm there.
<ubuntu_> but i have a big problem
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, yes
<ubuntu_> i dont know the root password
<Fujitsu> ubuntu_, what is wrong?
<ubuntu_> :S
<Fujitsu> ubuntu_, you don't need to!
<Seveas> robotgeek, eep
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: hmm, and i can have both interfaces up without any problems? just assign random ip's?
<adriann> i am back
<cbear> 1) could Fujitsu tell me what i need to remove again? iceauthority? is this an important file?
<Seveas> ubuntu_, there is no root password
<ubuntu_> yes they said i  need to extract to opt/firefox
<Seveas> !tell ubuntu_ about root
<robotgeek> Seveas: in action very quick, i see
<Seveas> ubuntu_, use sudo
<ubuntu_> and opt only root have access
<Fujitsu> cbear, .iceauthority, unsure about the capitalisation.
<Fujitsu> ubotu tell ubuntu_ about sudo
<adriann> whats the best theme manager for ubuntu?
<cbear> secondly, when I'm running as this user, i have no soundcard, it was working fine before
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, in my file here I've got a share definition #ed out for the cd-rom, just above it, hit a couple of returns so that we can type in a share....
<Madpilot> adriann: the one that's built into Gnome?
<ubuntu_> thanks guys :)
<Fujitsu> I would suppose so, adriann.
<Madpilot> adriann: System menu --> Preferences --> Theme
<mohkohn> Good morning. Having a problem with k3b:"Not enough space left in temporary directory "
<Fujitsu> monkohn, in means what is says!
<Fujitsu> *ot
<Fujitsu> **it
<peter__> check where you have the temponary directory, and look how much space you have left there
<mohkohn> How do I adjust the size?
<Fujitsu> Well everybody, I am off to bed.
<peter__> and use your brain
<peter__> cya
<DRAGON_Ultra> nite
<Fujitsu> Bye.
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: nite, thanks
<cdubya> later Fujitsu
<ubuntu_> the command cp is for what ?
<Fujitsu_zZz> ubuntu_, copying.
<HappyFool> copying files
<robotgeek> ubuntu_: copy, man cp for details
<Seveas> Fujitsu_zZz, go to bed :p
<cbear> also... ubuntu simply doesn't do things sometimes
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, you going to be around tomorrow?
<peter__> yeah get some sleep :D
<siorai> Are there any particularly good media players for good visualizations?
<Fujitsu_zZz> Seveas: Yes, immediately, sir!
<derek[] > where's grub.conf stored?
<cbear> /boot/grub
<The_Vox> derek[] : /boot/grub
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: I don't have "#ed", but there is a section commented as being for sharing the cd-rom, so I'm above that.
<derek[] > /boot/grub$ ls -a
<derek[] > .           e2fs_stage1_5  menu.lst           stage1
<derek[] > ..          fat_stage1_5   minix_stage1_5     stage2
<derek[] > device.map  jfs_stage1_5   reiserfs_stage1_5  xfs_stage1_5
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: I could be.
<robotgeek> derek[] : don't paste in here
<HappyFool> don't paste here, please
<derek[] > The_Vox, doesn't seem to be there
<derek[] > sorry
<HappyFool> derek[] : it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<derek[] > hm
<derek[] > why?
<derek[] > what happened to grub.conf? :-)
<Seveas> derek[] , grub.conf is a stupid redhat-ism
<mohkohn> Trying gnomebaker. Seems to be working
<derek[] > Seveas, ah I see
<derek[] > k
<cbear> my soundcard won't show up
<Seveas> another crappy incompatible change in a crappy incompatible distro
<mifritscher> hi
<caturOK> is glib and glib-dev is different packet
<Seveas> caturOK, yes
<peter__> yes
<Seveas> -dev contains the headers
<robotgeek> Seveas: you seem to be in a nasty mood today :)
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, if you're going to be around tomorrow, I'll be glad to continue helping, I just gotta get some sleep....if you want, this is for Hoary, but for the methodology I think should be the same...just follow the section for installing Samba with read/write, so that you can copy files like you want....that's if you don't want to wait and want to try to do it yourself or with the help of the pros here....:)
<mifritscher> which module does create the /sys directory entries?
<ubuntu_> i have problem moving firefox-1.5.tar.gz  to /opt/
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installsamba
<peter__> use sudo command
<HappyFool> robotgeek: nah, he's mellow. hasn't kicked anyone for pasting yet :P
<odat> i am trying to mount a second hard drive which is already formatted for linux / ubuntu it is visible through "system administraion disks" but i want to be able to see it and access it through the home directory browser any suggestions?
<robotgeek> lol
<Seveas> robotgeek, if you call this nasty, you don't want to catch me in a bad mood :)
<Madpilot> !tell cdubya about ubuntuguide
<caturOK> oh ic
<Seveas> *barf*
<Seveas> don't use the U word
<derek[] > root            (hd0,1)
<ubuntu_> in the terminal i do the command sudo cp etc..  ask me for a passwrod i put nothin only i click enter and show again the option to write
<derek[] > is that MBR?
<robotgeek> Seveas: heh. i'll make sure not to do that
<Madpilot> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Seveas> derek[] , no
<derek[] > k
<derek[] > what is it then?
<derek[] > I'm trying to find out where did grub get installed
<Seveas> it is hda1
<caturOK> where can i download glib-dev.tar.gz
<Seveas> it is hda2 even
<cdubya> Madpilot, what was that?>
<derek[] > dang
<derek[] > why
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: I'll take a look and see how it goes.  If that doesn't fly, did you have a particular time in mind for tomorrow?
<derek[] > i installed linux on hda2
<Seveas> that
<Seveas> 's cool
<Seveas> then it's correct
<derek[] > what's correct?
<Bluehorn> I'm having a curious network problem with Ubuntu (both breezy and hoary): The Realtek 8139 (on-board) is detected but has the MAC ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, I'll probably be on I'd guess sometime this morning....heh
<derek[] > hda1 is vfat
<adriann> hey
<cdubya> just gotta get a few hours more than I used to.....
<topyli> caturOK: why? just install the package
<derek[] > hi adriann
<adriann> whats the best theme manager for linux?
<Seveas> the 'root ...' line is just where your root partition (or /boot when you have it separate) is
<Seveas> adriann, common sense
<robotgeek> adriann: System -? Preferences -> Theme
<caturOK> cause i want tar.gz packet
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: I suppose knowing time zones would be intelligent.  I'm in UCT -5.
<Bluehorn> I built in another network card (DEC Tulip), the driver gets loaded so there is eth0 and eth1 in syslog but only eth0 is "available" with the same problem again
<caturOK> synaptic like windows software
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, maybe say 12pm?
<derek[] > Seveas, ??
<caturOK> i don't like
<derek[] > Seveas, the root is in hda2
<tonyyarusso> (Eastern)
<Charlize> hi
<HappyFool> caturOK: then use aptitude
<Bluehorn> Perhaps somebody has a hint - the installer worked fine with the network.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, CST here, in the midwest....yeehaw
<cdubya> heh
<Seveas> derek[] , what is your problem?
<odat> i am trying to mount a second hard drive which is already formatted for linux / ubuntu it is visible through "system administraion disks" but i want to be able to see it and access it through the home directory browser any suggestions?
<topyli> caturOK: use the package management or your system will soon be unmaintainable
<caturOK> i like configure
<HappyFool> caturOK: heard of LFS ?
* DRAGON_Ultra is away: AFK...
<topyli> caturOK: that's fine, just build packages when you're building stuff
<derek[] > Seveas, trying to find out where grub is installed.. mbr or elsewhere
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<The_Vox> caturOK: using source packages on a distribution with package management is *dumb*
<caturOK> cause this my connection not have ftp
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Okay, 12C should be fine if I have trouble.  Thanks.  (the Midwest is actually home for me; university right now.)
<simonvallore> odat, yeah mount it in the fstab
<Seveas> derek[] , you can't inspect mbr this way, it's not in the filesystem
<derek[] > k
<odat> simonvallore, not sure how to do that
<Seveas> derek[] , just reboot, if grub is installed in MBR, you'll see grub :)
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, cool. I'll try to make sure I'm on around then.....if not, I'll DEFINITELY be on a little later in the afternoon/evening, and again, happy to help any way I can....
<derek[] > Seveas, I see it when I boot.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, only thing that may be a conflict is if I have to run out of town to handle some business....
<derek[] > but root            (hd0,1)
<derek[] > isn't that hda2 ?
<cdubya> but that shouldn't be long at all
* caturOK restart
<simonvallore> odat, cd /etc gedit fstab past this in /dev/hda1     /mnt/Win ntfs user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0 change the folder and file type ect ect
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Sounds good.  We'll see how this goes now...
<cdubya> night all
<Seveas> derek[] , that's hda2 indeed, but that 'root ...' line says nothing about where grub is installed
<topyli> caturOK: once you install glib from the latest sources, what are you going to do about the dozens of packages that depend on it?
<simonvallore> odat, if you do that it should work
<HappyFool> Seveas, derek[] : i think derek[]  is trying to follow this howto: http://www.crhc.uiuc.edu/~mjmille2/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<Seveas> topyli, some people like to torture themselves and are beyond help :)
<derek[] > Seveas, ah ok. so we cannot find out if its in mbr or elsewhere
<topyli> Seveas: bless them =)
<Seveas> derek[] , ypu see it when booting, so it is installed in the MBR
<derek[] > Seveas, ok
<Seveas> topyli, www.funroll-loops.org
<lucasvo> hey anybodzyt v
<lucasvo> anybody already had problems with keyboar preferences
<lucasvo> ?
<topyli> Seveas: lol. i've had fun on that page before :)
<Seveas> !tell lucasvo about anyone
<HappyFool> keyboard prefs works fine for me. i've turned capslock into ctrl and enabled a compose key
<lucasvo> I wanted to delete a shortcut but it made the shortcut backspace instead of disabled it so I cant press tbackspace anymoreabout m
<lucasvo> Seveas: it is not that easy to write without backspace
<Seveas> lucasvo, LOL :)
<ubuntu_> how i get the recycle bin icon in the desktop ?
<odat> simonvallore,  so under /dev/hda1 i shoud put /mnt/hdb1 ext3 eclecticpc,fmask=0111,dmask=0000       ???
<Seveas> lucasvo, arrow keys + delete?
<Seveas> ubuntu_, gconf-editor
<Seveas> ubuntu_, go to /apps/nautilus/desktop
<adriann> why does it seem that my torrent is now downloading?
<derek[] > /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda2
<derek[] > oops
<derek[] > $ /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda2
<derek[] > rm: cannot remove `/boot/grub/stage1': Permission denied
<HrdwrBoB> sudo
<Seveas> derek[] , as root
<derek[] > yes
<derek[] > but why is it trying to remove something?
<Seveas> derek[] , and it *IS ALREADY INSTALLD*
<Seveas> so tou don't need to do grub-install
<derek[] > Seveas, yes, I want to install it to hda2
<derek[] > Seveas, cuz soon the mbr will be washed off
<Seveas> right
<Seveas> then do it as root
<derek[] > k, and what is it removing and why?
<Seveas> it is removing grub, and reinstalling it to be booted from hda2
<derek[] > hm
<derek[] > can't it have it at two places
<derek[] > :)
<derek[] > and just use which ever it gets hold of
<mp3guy> whats the best way to put a dir of files into a .jar file?
<ubuntu_> where is nautilus ?
<HrdwrBoB> mp3guy: using 'zip
<HrdwrBoB> 'zip'
<HrdwrBoB> jar ==zip
<mp3guy> so zip the file?
<HappyFool> 'man jar'
<odat> simonvallore, ??? u there?
<kenichi> how would you guys partition a 200gb disk for ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> into one giant 200gb partition
<Kaiser_Drinks> 50gig /, 140~ /home, 1-> 2 gig swap
<HrdwrBoB> anything else will piss you off
<HrdwrBoB> Kaiser_Drinks: why
<HappyFool> kenichi: what purpose will the machine serve?
<kenichi> i thought of a partition like this:
<kenichi> 20gb    /    ext3
<kenichi> 178bg    /home    ext3
<kenichi> 2gb    swap
<kenichi> my personal and only computer ;)
<kenichi> im switching from windows, so i only know how to partition a windows system ;)
<Kaiser_Drinks> HrdwrBoB: plenty of space for installing, and home free for new installs
<HrdwrBoB> Kaiser_Drinks: given that you can upgrade in place, I wouldn't bother
<HrdwrBoB> but it's up to you
<HrdwrBoB> but everytime I've partitioned, it's come back to bite me in the arse
<kenichi> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> and I've put files in places I'd rather not
<HappyFool> you might want to leave a few GB free to play with other OS's, but otherwise a single partition seems like a good idea to me
<Madpilot> HrdwrBoB: I had hardware trouble just after I installed Ubuntu, and wound up re-installing twice. With "one giant partition" I'd have lost everything, probably...
<kenichi> i thought, that an extra partition for root, one for home and one for swap would be a good idea in case of a crashed system. but im not using a windows system but a reliable linux system ;)
<HrdwrBoB> what sort of hardware problem?
<derek[] > Guys
<derek[] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5323
<derek[] > Please take a look. Did it go fine?
<derek[] > What's this part: (hd0)   /dev/hda ?
<Madpilot> HrdwrBoB: a borked motherboard, and something got corrupted inside the Ubuntu install...
<HappyFool> derek[] : looks fine to me
<HrdwrBoB> derek[] : hda is your hard drive
<adriann> hey people...
<derek[] > I installed it on hda2
<HrdwrBoB> hd0 is grubs internal representation of that
<adriann> can someone enlighten me please
<adriann> i am in dire need
<HappyFool> derek[] : it's just telling you what grub names map to what Linux names
<Madpilot> adriann: please just ask your question...
<derek[] > HrdwrBoB, so its just showing the drive? not the partition? (it did install on hda2 for sure?)
<viller> i get this error when compiling gnu robots: configure: error: can't find X windows
<adriann> where can i download xxx movies?
<cbear> i deleted the /usr/bin/iceauth directory but no change
<adriann> the best one u know
<wickedpuppy> ....
<HappyFool> derek[] : /dev/hda is the drive, /dev/hda1 (etc) are partitions on that drive
<viller> what does it want? some dev files?
<odat> anyone know what i need to get opengl support for an ati rage 128
<derek[] > HappyFool, i know
<wickedpuppy> adriann, thats not funny ...
<HappyFool> heh
<mifritscher> odat: the build in drives in X worked for me a year ago
<derek[] > HappyFool, so it did install grub for sure on /dev/hda2 ? (just wanting to be sure.. cuz I'll be outta luck otherwise after reboot)
<tonyyarusso> Once I've created a group, how can I add users to it from the command line?  (I know I can do this with a gui app, but just for curiosity.)
<HappyFool> this is not really a warez channel
<fabbione> adriann: http://archive.ubuntu.com/pool has the best porn
<cbear> adduser
<adriann> i am serious
<syndicate> can anyone help me to install the gnome menu editor? apt-get install smeg says Couldn't find package smeg even after i uncommented everything in sources.list and ran apt-get update.
<fabbione> adriann: so am i
<cbear> tonyyarusso, adduser
<HappyFool> derek[] : you're following the wiki instructions now?
<odat> mifritscher, build in drives?
<robotgeek> adriann: apt-get install pron-get
<Madpilot> adriann: this isn't the channel for that...
<derek[] > HappyFool, no
<adriann> ii know
<adriann> sorry
<adriann> just wanna ask
<adriann> i am jsut a kid
<cbear> if you are unsure of a terminal command try apropos
<robotgeek> adriann: it's not funny anymore, so please stop spamming
<cbear> apropos adduser|more
<HappyFool> derek[] : it looks right to me
<derek[] > HappyFool, ok.
<adriann> sorry
<ubuntu_> which one linux distribution is more complete  ubuntu or mandriva ?
<HappyFool> ubuntu_: you think you'll get an unbiased answer here?
<robotgeek> ubuntu_: i've never used mandriva, ubuntu has abt 17k packages
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu_, no comments
<mjr> "complete" is not well-defined
<mifritscher> odat: I menst the drives that are shiped with X
<PokerFacePenguin> !tell adrians mother
<PokerFacePenguin> lol
<_JensBru> I installed http://www.sysresccd.org/
<_JensBru> to get the qtparted tool launched
<_JensBru> But the rescue cd hangs on "starting usb and pci hotplugging ...."
<odat> mifritscher, then ubuntu already installed them?
<_JensBru> I waited like 2-3 minutes, does nothing :(
<raphink> ubuntu_: ubuntu, as a debian-based, is moer complete
<tonyyarusso> cbear: How with adduser?  The things I thought would make sense aren't working...
<mifritscher> odat, I think yes
<_JensBru> And need to get qtparted tool launched to partition correctly
<PokerFacePenguin> _JensBru: do you use ext3?
<odat> mifritscher, then the rage 128 must really be a dog
<_JensBru> PokerFacePengiun: I follow the tutorial from http://www.crhc.uiuc.edu/~mjmille2/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<_JensBru> That is, i want to install Ubuntu in dual-boot
<kemik> No Firefox 1.5 in Breezy until after it appears in Dapper.
<kemik> why ?
<Madpilot> _JensBru: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<odat> mifritscher, is that the case with the rage 128?
<Madpilot> kemik: because it's got a massive # of dependences
<mifritscher> I only installed it with a suse 7.3 or so *g*
<Madpilot> *dependencies
<tonyyarusso> Got it.
<mifritscher> i didn't had to instal extra files
<kemik> Madpilot:  aight
<cbear> i've got some issues with sound and login going on here
<Madpilot> kemik: search ubuntuforum.org, there's a thread there with, among other things, the truly massive list of dependencies
<HNS> can anyone help me with a battery problem?
<viller> i get this error when compiling gnu robots: configure: error: can't find X windows
<HNS> acpi says: unable to read battery status ... anyone?
<robotgeek> does anyone think that if upgrading a kernel, it should also update the kernel-headers package if installed?
<syndicate> has anyone here installed gnome's menu editor?
<odat> which is better an older 3dfx voodoo card or the ati rage 128?
<cbear> can anyone help me out?
<adriann> how can i view othere channels available in ubuntu servers?
<viller> i get this error when compiling gnu robots: configure: error: can't find X windows
<cbear> adriann, Window -> Channel List
<adriann> why can't i find pron-get
<odat> ?????
<cbear> adriann, what command are you entering
<cbear> oh well
<quentin> :)
<PokerFacePenguin> cbear: he is trying to be funny...pron=porn in 7l337 sp33k
<viller> i get this error when compiling gnu robots: configure: error: can't find X windows
* robotgeek hides
<viller> can anyone help??
<viller> what do I need to install???
<quentin> est-ce qu'il ya un franais qui pourrait m'aider ici, j'ai un problme d'acclration 3D
<robotgeek> viller: it's in the repos
<viller> I'm running regular Ubuntu
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell viller about universe
<viller> i know what's repositories
<robotgeek> viller: enable the universe repository, and 'sudo apt-get install gnurobots'
<viller> oh
<viller> but if i get this error again sometime
<viller> how do i fix it?
<Madpilot> viller: by installing stuff from the repos, via Synaptic?
<viller> ok nvm
<lanjelot> hi all. When booting, ntpdate init script fails. Is there a way to make it work ?
<robotgeek> viller: you don't need to compile it, however if you insist, you can get all the required dependencies by 'sudo apt-get build-dep gnurobots'
<HappyFool> viller: you need to install development packages, like x-window-system-dev
<derek[] > bbl
<derek[] > thanks!
<sn0wman> anyone have a logitech G5 mouse?
<cbear> my soundcard was working, but it has dissapperead from the desltop
<sn0wman> why was your soundcard on your desktop?
<shinu> still no ff1.5 package?
<robotgeek> shinu: /topic
<sn0wman> 1.5 is buggy
<cbear> snowman, you know what i mean, the little sound icon shows i have no installed card
<shinu> robotgeek: oh... i checked topic yesterday and i think it wasnt there...
<cbear> but it loads the alsa drivers and my speakers pop on in startup, also the card is still there in the device manager
<sn0wman> oh
<sn0wman> ok
<Stork> is it possible to make my computer boot from the CD without changing bios settings?
<cbear> no
<sn0wman> what happens when you run alsamixer?
<Stork> great
<cbear> why?
<mifritscher> Stork, practically no
<Stork> i can't install ubuntu then
<Stork> some retard changed my admin password on my laptop and forgot it
<cbear> unless your computer is always set to boot from cd
<Hentai^XP2> Stork why not?
<mifritscher> no :P
<Hentai^XP2> stork remove cmos battery
<Stork> i can't change any of the settings so it boots from CD
<dokkeri> Might be hard on a laptop...
<Stork> Hentai^XP2: would that have any other consequences?
<kenichi> is it possible to resize partitions without losing data
<robotgeek> Stork: yes, remove battery/reset button somewhere
<cbear> snowman, where do i go for alsamixer?
<Madpilot> Stork: you can often reset the whole CMOS - my desktop mobo has a jumper you move - or yanking the batter works
<Hentai^XP2> Stork loose bios settings
<mifritscher> when this doesn't work: use vmware, qemu or so to isntall it in the physikal partiton
<mifritscher> hmm
<Stork> i did that on my other computer, but i don't care if i screw that one up
<[matrim] > Anyone else have a problem with X dieing when updating to breezy?
<mifritscher> or you try to press ESC shortly befr it boots the windows boot loader
<Stork> i was going to format & re-install windows, but windows is for noobs.
<robotgeek> Stork: clock loses time, you can get that back later. nothing serious
<sn0wman> cbear: it's part of alsa-utils
<sn0wman> cbear: there's also a gnome-alsamixer
<Hentai^XP2> stork lol yes windows is for noobs....
<Stork> that's why i have it
<Hentai^XP2> yeah me :>
<Hentai^XP2> atoo
<Hentai^XP2> -a
<Stork> and at school they force us to do ICT projects using substandard microsoft office products
<mifritscher> stork, many BIOS allows to select the boot device with ESC
<Stork> it's sickening, at best
<Stork> alright, well i'll try that
<Hentai^XP2> mifritscher won't work
<Hentai^XP2> if admin PWD
<Stork> if not i guess i'll just rip open my lappytop
<chris_> For Dells you push F12 on the starup screen to select a boot device
<Stork> interesting
<Stork> i'll try that
<Stork> thanks & bye
<Madpilot> Stork: check your manual or the web, the CMOS reset or battery shouldn't be that hard to get to?
<mifritscher> Hentai^XP2, some BIOSES doesn't aks for a passwork if they are waked up from LAN *g*
<mifritscher> so there is a chance...
<Madpilot> later, all
<shinu> robotgeek: so do you know if ff1.5 gonna appear in dapper anytime soon? i might compile ff1.5 on breezy if it takes too long...
<[matrim] > anyone know any normal bug that couses   "/etc/X11/X is not executeble" ?
<mifritscher> hmm, which kernel modul does populate the /sys ?
<robotgeek> shinu: no, i don't know. i don't use ffox
<sdakota> hi guys
<sdakota> how do I limit the bandwidth?
<shinu> robotgeek: what do you use then ? :)
<robotgeek> shinu: mozilla
<shinu> robotgeek: i see, latest is 1.7.3 or something right?
<robotgeek> shinu: firefox is a memory hog. i just use the one from ubuntu
<sdakota> how do I limit the bandwidth that I can use globally on the server, or limit the bandwidth a specific program can use (for example, apt's bandwidth)
<robotgeek> shinu: 1.7.12
<Hentai^XP2> mifritscher interseting
<shinu> robotgeek: ah, yesyes thats the one i have
<Hentai^XP2> thanks mifritscher
<tonyyarusso> What apps can play .avi format movies in linux?
<mifritscher> no problem ;)
<shinu> robotgeek: the one from ubuntu = the firefox that comes with ubuntu?
<shinu> tonyyarusso: mplayer :D
<sdakota> anyone: how do I limit the bandwidth that I can use globally on the server, or limit the bandwidth a specific program can use (for example, apt's bandwidth)
<shinu> tonyyarusso: if you get the codecs that is :P
<robotgeek> shinu: yes, but mozilla which comes with ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> tonyyarusso, get vlc .. and codecs
<cbear> anyone know how to activate a sound card?
<tonyyarusso> shine and wickedpuppy: And how do I get the codecs separately?
<wickedpuppy> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<wickedpuppy> !avi
<ubotu> hmm... avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cbear> !codecs
<shinu> robotgeek: k ill give mozilla a try.. ive just been using firefox and never really tried mozilla. :D
<cbear> ya where are the seperate codecs for vlc
<cbear> anyone know how to activate a sound card?
<robotgeek> shinu: :)
<wickedpuppy> cbear, codecs are codecs ... why you need codecs for every player you got ?
<robotgeek> cbear: vlc plays most of the formats
<robotgeek> alrite, nite folks
<tonyyarusso> So is there one set of codecs somewhere, or separate ones for each player?
<wickedpuppy> tonyyarusso, get vlc and play the avi file ... if you can't get the codecs and try again .. if you still can't then come back
<tonyyarusso> wickedpuppy: The big question being how does one "get the codecs"?
<wickedpuppy> !avi
<ubotu> well, avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<HeMan> Hi! is there anyway to check all files installed by ubuntu, like "rpm -Va" does?
<service_> hi
<welp> y0
<wickedpuppy> HeMan, you can check out the installed apps in synaptic
<service_> what r u
<service_> ubundu
<service_> clear
<service_> helow any one there
<service_> day
<wickedpuppy> service_, if you need help just ask instead of making silly noise ?
<HeMan> wickedpuppy: yes, but i like to ensure that all files installed are correct, for example checking checksums and permissions
<rhalff> hi anyone care to brag about their knowledge of sata2 harddrives ?
<robotgeek_zzz> HeMan: dpkg -l | less
<service_> i cant do network sharing with windows
<wickedpuppy> HeMan, if they are green then they are fine ... btw unless you are using unofficial repos then nothing should be wrong .. oh and follow robotgeek_zzz if you want command line
<wickedpuppy> service_, i believe thats a samba question ?
<service_> no i do all,but it is ask for password
<HeMan> i have had a filesystem crash and fsck told me it was changing some files so i like to be sure that the files are correct
<wickedpuppy> HeMan, then you can fsck again to be sure :P
<grayman> damn
<grayman> i always liked how that tool is called
<mifritscher> he means that the files could be internly corrupted, not the file system structures I think
<HeMan> wickedpuppy: well, that just tell me my filesystem is correct, not that the files in there are correct
<wickedpuppy> oh hmms ...
<grayman> erm what files it changed?
<mifritscher> but in 99% only files that were changed in this moment can be crrupt
<wickedpuppy> really ... in this case ... you want to check the integrity of the files ? you can md5 all .. one by one
<HeMan> i like to compare checksums of all my installed files with what the .deb's think it should be
<grayman> thats what i wanted to suggest
<grayman> ninjas
<HeMan> wickedpuppy: i like to compare them to something, the md5 by it self is pretty uninterresting i think
<mifritscher> but you have savd the fsck-log, don't you ;)
<mifritscher> if it's was during booting look into messages or syslog
<HeMan> mifritscher: i had to boot into singleuser and i rebooted
<mifritscher> not good :(
<HeMan> what i want is to ask dpkg or apt to check all the files installed against checksums in the database, how do i do that?
<brlancer> anyone know why apt says http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz isn't in gzip format?
<HeMan> i assume that the package database contains that information
<mifritscher> hmm
<brlancer> when I fetch it directly, gzip says it's fine
<cbear> no one has any idea how to get my soundcard working?
<mifritscher> HeMan, it could only corrupt the files you changed right i that moment
<mifritscher> +n
<HeMan> mifritscher: if my harddrive is working and is not broken, but since i'm not sure it is working i'd like to check everything
<mifritscher> HeMan, so you think you have hardware failure?
<HeMan> just like i can do with "rpm -Va" on rpm-based instalations
<mifritscher> but this way you could only check ca. 40-50%
<HeMan> mifritscher: i'm downloading smartmontools to se what the harddrive say
<mifritscher> ok
<HeMan> don't the package database contain _any_ checksums?
<mifritscher> a simple test is dd if=/dev/hdx of=/dev/null
<mifritscher> if it can read all blocks all should be ok
<HeMan> mifritscher: it still doesn't tell me if any files are corrupt
<mifritscher> because the HDD has more than enough internal checksum checking
<tonyyarusso> If I have an ad-hoc wireless network created, and samba all set up, and another computer running Windows XP successfully connected to that network, how do I access the folder of samba-shared files from the WXP computer?
<HeMan> tonyyarusso: \\ipadress\ on you WXP
<chris_> \\hostname\share
<HeMan> but there is no checksums in the package database?
<mifritscher> hmm, I don't know ;)
<mifritscher> the mc can open the
<mifritscher> deb-files
<HeMan> should you allways run for example aide?
<mifritscher> so look in it with it ;)
<mifritscher> mc=midnight-commander
<sdakota> anyone: how do I limit the bandwidth that I can use globally on the server, or limit the bandwidth a specific program can use (for example, apt's bandwidth)
<HeMan> sdakota: to limit download bandwidth you have to configure your router/firewall
<arod> which kernel for pentiumM processor? 686?
<sdakota> HeMan: my router can't do any limiting, and there is no firewall installed ... :$
<HeMan> sdakota: then you have a problem...
<wickedpuppy> arod, 386 will do .. you can get 686 if you wish
<sdakota> ehm. has anyone here got some perfect server setup for ubuntu breezy guide?
<Shish_> sdakota: perfect depends on your needs, and everyone's are different...
<arod> wickedpuppy, with sarge I compile my own kernel and select pentiumM support. is
<HeMan> sdakota: there is a way to do a somewhat speculative bandwidth limitim by limit the ack's from you compuer
<arod> do I need a custom kernel?
<wickedpuppy> arod, well you can always compile a kernel if you wish ... :P
<wickedpuppy> arod, need and want are different things
<HeMan> arod: i have a pentium M with the stock 686 kernel
<sdakota> Shish_: nameserver, webserver, ftpserver, mailserver. Configured by myself, not some program like ISPConfig or anything.
<arod> as far as I can see this kernel is scaling frequency
<HeMan> works fine with speedstep and everything
<deluxe> hello
<deluxe> can somebody help me to install my audio?
<sdakota> isn't this illegal: http://www.ebay.com.sg/viItem?ItemId=7199424895
<cbear> deluxe i've been trying all nite and no one responds
<deluxe> fuck :/
<wickedpuppy> language pls
<arod> from /boot/config: # CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set
<jono> hi all
<HeMan> deluxe: the installer didn't do it for you?
<cbear> i have a different problem though so you might try the ubuntu guide
<jono> dpkg is throwing back errors about configuring mythtv but I know it is fixed - how can I clear the error?
<deluxe> no didn't
<deluxe> i think the wrong driver or somthing
<deluxe> but i am not sure
<deluxe> i cannot edit those audio settings
<HeMan> deluxe: what soundcard do you have?
<deluxe> AND the installer didn't ask for a root pass
<deluxe> hold
<wickedpuppy> !tell Delgul
<hydroksyde> Has anybody here every built an ubuntu box for a less computer literate friend? how did they respond to it?
<sdakota> isn't this illegal: http://www.ebay.com.sg/viItem?ItemId=7199424895 !!!!!!!
<wickedpuppy> !tell deluxe about sudo
<wickedpuppy> hydroksyde, they love it
<deluxe> HeMan, i dont know :/ a normal soundcard from my fujitsu siemens
<hydroksyde> sdakota: The GPL allows selling an OS
<hydroksyde> it just says you can't threaten people if they burn copies of it and sell/give them away
<sdakota> hydroksyde, but someone bought that for 14 dollars - but these cd's can be ordered completely free of charge o.O
<sdakota> what is "dapper" o.O
<hydroksyde> sdakota: It's simply a case of buyer beware
<sdakota> a new version of ubuntu after hoary and breezy?
<cbear> looks illegal
<sdakota> hydroksyde, need to remember that if I'm ever going to buy something
<jono> anyone? this is driving me mad
<hydroksyde> However, there might actually be some benefit for me in buying them, if I really wanted to
<HeMan> deluxe: what does ''cat /proc/asound/devices' give?
<cbear> jono, did u check man dpkg ?
<sdakota> jono: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv
<hydroksyde> ubuntu CDs take months to get here from shipit
<sdakota> jono: does that work?
<hydroksyde> I recieved my 5.04 CDs in november
<sdakota> hydroksyde, i know, me too
<sdakota> hydroksyde, though, I wouldn't pay 14 euros to get a cd two months earlier
<jono> sdakota, it says the package is broken or not fully installed, but it works finme
<HeMan> hydroksyde: but they look great, just got my 5.10s
<sdakota> jono: sudo apt-get remove mythtv
<sdakota> jono: then sudo apt-get install mythtv
<deluxe> HeMan,
<deluxe> simon@ubuntu:~$ ''cat /proc/asound/devices
<deluxe>  16: [0- 0] : digital audio playback
<deluxe>  24: [0- 0] : digital audio capture
<deluxe>   0: [0- 0] : ctl
<deluxe>  33:       : timer
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<wickedpuppy> deluxe, pls paste there next time
<deluxe> ok thx
<deluxe> i didn't know
<deluxe> sorry
<hydroksyde> sdakota: It's not really that much different to http://www.xsolutions.co.nz/
<sdakota> jono: if that doesn't help, you can try   sudo apt-get -f install
<jono> its daying access is denied for my mysql user - I need to find out where it connects though so I can update the settings
<deluxe> ok, so HeMan http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447141
<jono> is it possible to ignore package problems - the main issue is that I am trying to install another package and these mythtv errors are causing problems for me
<sdakota> hydroksyde, it shows 4 distro's for servers, ... what distribution do you think is best for pure servers? (NS, web, ftp, mail)
<HeMan> deluxe: that suggests that you soundcard _is_ configured...
<jim_hough> anyone know much about dual head setups?
<deluxe> but i cannot hear anything when i want to play an p3...
<hydroksyde> sadakota: well, i'd personally have to say slackware, *BSD is good too
<deluxe> *mp3
<hydroksyde> ubuntu would make a fine server on it's own, but others are possibly more suited
<sdakota> hydroksyde, sdakota ;) if you would want to install an optimal server, what would you choose?
<wickedpuppy> hydroksyde, you forgot debian :P
<chris_> gentoo with no x system
<Andypoo> sdakota: It really depends on which you're prepared/comfortable to sit down and configure.
<_JensBru> hey guys, dual-booting works great
<_JensBru> really good first impression of ubuntu :)
<wickedpuppy> chris_, you want to compile everytime apache come up with a new version ?
<hydroksyde> wickedpuppy: Maybe. I've never used debian before (apart from deb based distros). I'm a slackware elitist =P
<chris_> emerge apache
<chris_> done overnight
<Andypoo> Apache actually compiles relatively quickly.
<bzimage> yes
<bzimage> 2 minutes
<bzimage> approx
<HeMan> hydroksyde: i think the right name is "slackware zealot"... :-)
<anna> hi, can someone tell me how to start wine please?
<sdakota> Andypoo, I don't mind to do a lot of configuring work... but I need at least a bit of help with nw configuration things that I never did before.
<wickedpuppy> anna, wine /path/to/exe
<anna> thank you wickeduppy
<bzimage> HeMan, lol
<ompaul> hydroksyde, there is an actual Ubuntu Server disk
<jim_hough> anyone know how a dual head setup works regarding X?
<hydroksyde> jim_hough: with or without xinerama?
* sdakota  vote: What distribution(s) would you choose if you want to set up an optimal working server (NS, Web, Ftp, Mail)? And why?
<_JensBru> btw, how do i make my wireless network work on Ubuntu?
<anna> but isnt there another way to start the program? i cant find it in the programs
<Trackilizer> Hey guys.
<hydroksyde> anna: Set up .exe files as a file type in gnome.
<Trackilizer> Just wanted to ask is there anyway i can extract a .bin image file like you would exract a .rar file?
<mifritscher> sdakota, you can basically use every distro...
<hydroksyde> use wine as the launcher
<hydroksyde> except linspire
<bzimage> sdakota, most distro will be able to be a good server.. it all depends on your configuration and software choise
<bzimage> choice i ment
<bzimage> ;)
<anna> sorry, i dont understand ;)
<cbear> can anyone help me install audio?
<hydroksyde> sdakota: Slackware
<chris_> anna if you have a broadcom chipset card or other Windows cards, NDISWRAPPER can get it working with the windows drivers
<wickedpuppy> Trackilizer, bin stands for binary
<jim_hough> hydroksyde: without, i set it up via 'fglrxconfig'
<hydroksyde> anna: you use gnome?
<ompaul> hydroksyde, so I go to #slackoff and then start saying use ubuntu - cop on to yourself
<anna> okay.. now im confused *haha
<Trackilizer> I mean the .bin file that comes with a .cue file.
<sdakota> mifritscher, bzimage, but not all distro's have the same efficiency for servers (software choice: probably bind9, apache, proftpd, and postfix)
<wickedpuppy> Trackilizer, oh ... no idea
<anna> im totally new to linux ..
<hydroksyde> ompaul: he asked which distro would be a good server distro
<bzimage> sdakota, if it's not aviable on the distro by default, you can manually install it
<chris_> what wireless card are you using?
<hydroksyde> ompaul: I have pointed out that ubuntu would do fine
<mifritscher> sdakota, I use debian on my internet server and ubuntu locally
<sdakota> anna: Exe's are actually for windows. If there is really NO Linux version of the program you want to use, or there is no program you can use instead of the program you would use in Windows, you'd use WINE, but otherwise, it's way better to use the Linux version/program.
<mifritscher> and they both work well
<Trackilizer> So, there isn't an app out there that would do that for me?
<ompaul> hydroksyde, then you can be non specific about the rest, except where you said it would not do :-) and there I agree with you
<Trackilizer> Well, thanks anyways
<ironi_> hi
<bzimage> sdakota, it's a personal taste... more or less
<sdakota> bzimage: I know, but some distro's are better as servers, compared to others
<bzimage> ;)
* ompaul goes to find a kettle some hot water and coffee beans
<bzimage> sdakota, because?
<anna> sdakota, yes youre right, but there are some programs that are only available for windows..
* hydroksyde tries to interpret what ompaul said
<sdakota> mifritscher, so you would still choose debian if you want to install an optimal server?
<sdakota> anna: like?
<ironi_> im trying to install ubuntu but i cant get past the partitioner. when i choose finish it just comes up again
<ompaul> hydroksyde, have a coffee :-)
<anna> hmm.. dont know ^^
<hydroksyde> I just had tea
<sdakota> bzimage: dunno - unneeded installed programs - using other ways to do things...
* propagandhi thinks ompaul is indeed a prophet
<sdakota> anna: what program are you trying to run
<HeMan> sdakota: debian or ubuntu when ubuntu 6.04 gets out
<alex__> wow this is cool
<mifritscher> sdakota, yes, or ubuntu
* sdakota is going to choose for debian, then
<mifritscher> internet and local server are configured almost the same way
<Stork> awesome, linux!! :D:D
<anna> oh my god.. im so stupid :( i totally forgot, which program i wanted to run with wine o:O
<ironi_> anyone? i have never experienced something like this
<chris_> best server software IMO is a kernel stripped of anything unnessesary and what is usually no in "stock" kernels (but needed for servers) not added in as modules, but compiled into the kernel.  Gentoo seems to offer
<Stork> WOOT I'VE GOT LINUX!
<ompaul> propagandhi, whyfor do I deserve this honour
<anna> ah!! i just remebered
<ompaul> Stork, welcome to the club
<propagandhi> why for?
<sdakota> anna: lol =) Probably if Wine is installed then it should be in the programs list
<Stork> it's my first time :)
<sdakota> Stork: Congratulations!
<bzimage> sdakota, many servers run Debian.. many run Slackware and many run Fedora/redhat version.. but you simply cannot state that one distro is perfect for server usage.. because in the end it's all about the packaged installed and the configuration along with it
<ironi_> *help* :(
<bzimage> packages i ment] 
<ompaul> propagandhi, olde english (why did you say that? new version :))
<anna> i wanted to install a program to drag mp3 files to my mobile phone
<Stork> man this is cool
<cbear> how do i set up audio?
<sdakota> bzimage: so - what do you recommend for me?
<_JensBru> RedHat is used alot for Oracle DB-servers
<sdakota> Stork, Agreed ^^
<Stork> :D
<sdakota> Stork, do you play games much?
<anna> sdakota.... i cant find it in the program list..
<_JensBru> since Oracle supports RedHat;
<Stork> sdakota not really, why?
<propagandhi> oh and heres me thinking it was just bad grammar
<sdakota> anna: is it installed
<bzimage> sdakota, any distro you feel happy with..
<bzimage> ;)
<anna> yes i istalles it with synaptic
<ironi_> is there anyone who can gimem a hand on my problem ...is this a support channel or a dist flamewar channel
<anna> installed
<sdakota> Stork: Then you're safe. Though, if you want to play a game, there are a few nice classic games available ^^
<win[X] amp> how to install xmms
<Stork> whoops
<win[X] amp> anyone can help me
<Stork> still figuring out how to use ubuntu :)
<_JensBru> in installation of Ubuntu, i didn't get to configure root account
<bzimage> ironi_, you're right.. sorry
<bzimage> ;)
<wickedpuppy> !tell sudo to _JensBru
<ompaul> _JensBru, that is because it is not there we use sudo
<Stork> oh man ubuntu is great
<wickedpuppy> ah heck
<sdakota> bzimage: I never used slackware, never used debian, I did use redhat but it wasn't really what I wanted (no support for my hardware), I even used CentOS but I missed some Debian features too much (One great example: aptitude!)
<ironi_> bzimage: anywhere i can go to get some help from ppl who have a clue?
<_JensBru> o
<_JensBru> so no more 'root' user
<hydroksyde> sdakota: My explanation: Slackware, if you know how to use it correctly. Packages don't get updated only for security reasons, except between versions of the distro. And versions of packages are chosen conservatively. There are also no fancy graphical config tools to mess things up
<sdakota> wickedpuppy, isn't the syntax !tell _JensBru about sudo?
<ironi_> not just a bunch of newbie who ask things they could easily read online
<bzimage> ironi_, here you can.. or #linux channel
<ompaul> _JensBru, read the message from ubotu
<ironi_> bzimage: noone seems to hear my question.
<www> hello
<wickedpuppy> sdakota, oh yah ...
<wickedpuppy> lol
<sdakota> !tell _JensBru about sudo
<hydroksyde> i mean, they get updated only when needed
<bzimage> ironi_, that's because the channels are crowded with help screams.. ;-)
<bzimage> try again
<_JensBru> thanks guys
<sdakota> !tell sudo to me
<www> whats the quickest way to get java running on firefox?
<ompaul> !tell sdakota about sudo
<hydroksyde> www: There is possibly an xpi package
<sdakota> ompaul: omg - that didn't make any sense to me .
<hydroksyde> !tell me about sudo
<www> hydroksyde: excuse the noobishness, but when can i find it?
<sdakota> ompaul: read what I said to wickedpuppy >.<
<sn0wman> www: apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<sdakota> ompaul: just wanted to see what happened .
<ompaul> sdakota, read the web page associated with it, if your still stuck join #ubuntu-offtopic for further discussion
<bzimage> sdakota, as i said.. use the distro you feel comfortable with.. ;)
<chris_> goto java website, download linux version, install compiler base tools, run script, goto /usr/...mozilla-firefox/plugins and create a symbolic link to the java directory... Instructions are on the java site
<HappyFool> !tell www about javadeb
<ironi_> HELP: I try to isnatll ubuntu, but I cant get past the disk paritioner, it just keeps re-showing when i try to select "Finish changes"
<wickedpuppy> eh ompaul it isn't sdakota who needs help with sudo :P its someone else
<chris_> ok I do things the hard way :)
<sdakota> ompaul: there is just one reason I don't say "shut up", and that is because you still said it nicely... but really, that was senseless.
* sdakota feels quite stupid because he was told about how to use sudo.
<www> this is what happened, came up with errors...
<www> http://pastebin.com/447153
<anna> lol
<BlueEagle> www: sudo
<hydroksyde> www: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<BlueEagle> ahh nvrmnd
<HappyFool> he did. try the 'sudo apt-get' again
<www> ah. its unpacking now. hopefully should work.
<sdakota> HappyFool: and what would you recommend to use as distribution for a server (NS, Web, ftp, mail)
<sn0wman> lol
<ProN00b> uhm, can anyone tell me how i can control oom-killer ? is there a config file ?
<sdakota> was bzimage using IPv6? o.O
<ProN00b> sdakota, plain stable debian (with ofcourse all services killed off after installing)
<www> just downloading it npw
<www> now*
<www> will come back later to let you know how i got on
<HappyFool> sdakota: ubuntu is a reasonable choice. You can downloaded the 'server edition' CD of breezy, which comes with a reasonable selection of stuff, but no X
<www> thanks for the help!
<sdakota> ProN00b: ok
<chris_> www the site is http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<HappyFool> sdakota: my experience in this field is limited, though
<hydroksyde> sdakota: ProN00b is right... Whenever I install a new OS, I always run nmap on it, and kill off any unneeded services that come up
<sdakota> HappyFool: yea, i've been using ubuntu untill now, just wanted to know if there were any better choices
<www> can you not also type "server" when you start the installer cd?
<HappyFool> www: yeah, but the server edition CD has a different package selection
<ProN00b> hydroksyde, netstat -naptuw is what i prefer
<sdakota> HappyFool: really? what are the differences?
<HappyFool> sdakota: it's not that big a deal. go with what you're comfortable with
<HappyFool> sdakota: afaik kernels for more architectures; it also has (i think) apache and moin and other stuff not on the normal install cd
<ProN00b> so, can anyone help me finding the config file or anything similar for oom-killer (kernel module that kills off processes freezing the system) ?
<Necrosan> How do i install fonts?
<sdakota> HappyFool: thats the problem, the only distro's i've used were ubuntu, suse, redhat and centos
<Necrosan> I have two .bz2's with a subdir ttf and a whole buncha fonts in em
<Necrosan> id like them installed system wide
<HappyFool> sdakota: so choose one of them ;). i recommend go with what you know
<sdakota> HappyFool, I'll just stay with Ubuntu, probably. It's easy and it works.
<ProN00b> sdakota, all you named except ubuntu are teh shit ^^
<chris_> Windows Server 2003, only around $1000-$1500!
<HeMan> yes, a good way to get a bad installation is to go with a distribution you don't know...
<sdakota> HappyFool: Btw, do you know if there is some guide on a perfect server setup for ubuntu?
<ProN00b> ubuntu is like the desktop debian, so why not use the debian for servers, sdakota (you getting great tutorials for all kinds of debian admin tasks online)
<hydroksyde> sdakota: I suggest you play around with other distros as well, have you tried qemu (PC emulator)?
<sdakota> ProN00b, ok, then I'll choose debian ;)
<mifritscher> and debian and ubuntu are really ver similiar
<sdakota> hydroksyde, nah, but I'm currently on Windows (*shame*) so can't try qemu
<nubbe> is beagle and mono included ubuntu-desktop now? or with k3b?  I have it but don't now how I got it....
<HeMan> sdakota: "perfect" is very personal, perfect for me isn't always perfect for others...
<hydroksyde> I think there is a windows version
<ompaul> ProN00b, because you don't have to
<ProN00b> chris_, windows haxx0r edition 2k6 only around 50cent !
<Necrosan> Anyone?
<mifritscher> sdakota, ther is qemu for windows ;)
<SockerFot> hello
<Necrosan> Where do I put extra fonts i downloaded
<SockerFot> okay, laugh at me now but i dont get this
<hantu8> hallo all
<linuxgeek2> yes
<linuxgeek2> hallo
<ProN00b> ompaul, what ?
<HappyFool> sdakota: i'm afraid not, no. I recommend writing done your requirements, draw up a list of software you will need to install to satisfy them and then decide on an install/setup plan
<chris_> ProN00b, Server 2003 as secure a an unlocked Mercedes in the Bronx
<SockerFot> i downloaded Ubuntu live and burned it as a bootable cd, and when i input it i suddenly is in something called "DR-DOS" and i dont understand anything. What should i do?
<linuxgeek2> just reboot ur machine SockerFot
<ompaul> ProN00b, you don't have to choose Debian, Ubuntu can do the same job
<SockerFot> linuxgeek2 what?
<SockerFot> why?
<linuxgeek2> what are u trying to do ?
<HappyFool> SockerFot: i don't think you need to burn the cd as bootable -- the iso image is already correctly setup
<linuxgeek2> by the wat
<ompaul> ProN00b, unless you got some pretty strange hardware :)
<SockerFot> linuxgeek2 im trying to boot Ubuntu live cause i want to look at ubuntu
<cbear> how do i change the permissions of a folder?
<SockerFot> HappyFool i burned it as a normal cd at first but then it didnt work
<ProN00b> i didn't say you have to, and in the linux world everything Can do everything elses job... im just saying that you are getting great support for debian server tasks online...
<sdakota> HappyFool: ProN00b told me that Ubuntu is like the desktop version of Debian - I'd like to give Debian a shot too, maybe it's something
<linuxgeek2> then insert the cd and make sure the boot priority is set to cd rom
<SockerFot> but when i burned it as a bootable CD, it automatically went in to something called DR-DOS
<SockerFot> linuxgeek2 it is
<linuxgeek2> U will ge the ubuntu screen when it boots
<SockerFot> but when i do this, it starts in DR-DOS
<linuxgeek2> huh?
<linuxgeek2> Trying burning the cd again
<SockerFot> yeah
<linuxgeek2> did u download the iso images
<SockerFot> when i booted the Ubuntu live-cd in ISO and inserted it in the drive and rebooted, it started up in DR-DOS
<SockerFot> really weird
<SockerFot> it looked exactly like DOS
<hydroksyde> DR-DOS = Digital River DOS
<SockerFot> and whats that supposed to mean+
<cbear> how do i change the permissions of a folder?
<linuxgeek2> cbear, permissions
<linuxgeek2> chmod
<cbear> i know chmod but what are the arguments i need?
<linuxgeek2> depends on what permission u need
<hydroksyde> SockerFot: it's another version of DOS. Maybe the Ubuntu LiveCD uses DR-DOS to run syslinux... But I douby it
<linuxgeek2> 4 - read
<HappyFool> sdakota: go for it
<linuxgeek2> 2 - write and 1 execute
<hydroksyde> this seems very odd
<linuxgeek2> yup
<_JensBru> what i need to perform to get my wireless connection working?
<HappyFool> SockerFot: what app are you using to burn the CD ?
<Astxist> anyone know the best way to get a copy of the orginal source.list that installs with breezy?
<ironi_> HELP: I try to isnatll ubuntu, but I cant get past the disk paritioner, it just keeps re-showing when i try to select "Finish changes"
<SockerFot> hydroksyde when it first booted, it was like lots of text messages just passing by on the screen i didnt read them and then it was like. i had to enter this command you know. it just said A:\ and this blinking little thing and over it it said "Options MLX bla bla bla" etcetera
<SockerFot> HappyFool Nero burning rom
<Necrosan> anyone know how to install .ttf files system wide? thanks in advance
<linuxgeek2> yup
<linuxgeek2> !fonts
<ubotu> hmm... fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<firefoxx> hi all
<HappyFool> SockerFot: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch01.html#id2473365
<linuxgeek2> Necrosan, take the above link
<SockerFot> HappyFool yeah, done that?
<HappyFool> SockerFot: ok, what happened when you tried that CD? can you detail 'didn't work' a bit?
<hydroksyde> I don't see any dos on my shipit ubuntu 5.04 Live CD
<hydroksyde> SockerFot: Are you sure you don't have another CD in another drive? A floppy?
<SockerFot> it said something about "hardwareprofiles" and so on... it said i could choose wich hardware profile i wanted but there was only one there
<SockerFot> hydroksyde only got one drive, a cd/dvd-drive
<phiqtion> k
<hydroksyde> What was the URL of the image you downloaded?
<phiqtion> sup guys
<mifritscher> does it boot from HDD?
<SockerFot> hydroksyde dont remember, it was some time ago
<hydroksyde> ok
<SockerFot> two weeks ago or something
<SockerFot> mifritscher nope
<SockerFot> well
<SockerFot> ill try once more
<SockerFot> or i will be back
<HappyFool> SockerFot: do you have that first CD?
<HappyFool> SockerFot: hang on
<firefoxx> does any1 know how to get the canon pixma ip1500 driver on to the drivers list?
<HappyFool> SockerFot: if you view the first CD in windows, what do you see in the root directory of the CD?
<SockerFot> wait
<SockerFot> im gonna input it
<HappyFool> don't paste here
<SockerFot> root directory
<SockerFot> whats that supposed to mean
<HappyFool> top-level directory
<SockerFot> ?
<SockerFot> if i view it
<HappyFool> as in 'd:\' or something similar
<SockerFot> its just a ISO-file
<SockerFot> E:\
<SockerFot> =
<SockerFot> ?
<HappyFool> yeah
<HappyFool> e: is your cd-rom ?
<SockerFot> mhm
<HappyFool> what files are on e: ?
<SockerFot> an iso file
<ompaul> then there must be a d:
<SockerFot> ubuntu live
<SockerFot> there is a D, and thats my second hard drive
<hydroksyde> SockerFot:: Did you burn the iso file as a file???
<HappyFool> SockerFot: then read this more carefully: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch01.html#id2473365
<hydroksyde> like you would with any normal file
<SockerFot> hydroksyde at first, yes
<HappyFool> SockerFot: you need to burn it as an image, but don't bother about making it bootable -- it already is
<SockerFot> hydroksyde then i burned the iso file as a file, but as a bootable CD
<SockerFot> yeah
<SockerFot> exactly
<SockerFot> thats what i did next
<SockerFot> i burned it as a image bootable cd
<SockerFot> and thats when DR-dose came upp
<hydroksyde> hmmm...
<SockerFot> if i look at the imagebootableburnedcd in windows, there is also only one ISO-file
<hydroksyde> Errr...
<hydroksyde> the ISO shouldn't contain an ISO
<SockerFot> should i mount it in daemon tools and burn as a copy?
<HappyFool> *sigh* please follow the instructions on help.ubuntu.com exactly. In the root of the cd-rom ('E:\') you should see two files: 'md5sum.txt' and 'README.diskdefines'
<HappyFool> there should also be a number of directories ('dists', 'doc', 'install' ...)
<SockerFot> but
<SockerFot> the help on the page says i should only burn it as a data CD
<SockerFot> and thats exactly what i did the first time
<SockerFot> so what the fuck man
<holycow> SockerFot, don't sweat it too much, most of us dishing out help get worn out by the same questions over and over :)
<holycow> it's human nature
<LeeJunFan> SockerFot: burn the image, or iso. If you burn as a data disc it will burn the files you select to a data type disc, which would be the file.iso.
<hydroksyde> SockerFot: Which program are you using to burn?
<SockerFot> Nero
<SockerFot> Nero StartSmart
<SockerFot> it was
<hydroksyde> hmmm... Do you have Nero Burning Rom?
<LeeJunFan> SockerFot: if you mount in daemontools and burn it likely won't get the boot image.
<SockerFot> euh
<holycow> SockerFot, you haveto burn iso image usingnero
<SockerFot> what the fuck
<holycow> you burned a data disc, if that is what the info said,then its wrong
<SockerFot> im comfused :S
<holycow> SockerFot, its okay mate :)
<SockerFot> confused... or how is it spelled?
<holycow> open up nero, the main app
<hydroksyde> there will be some kind of option to burn an image
<SockerFot> yes
<deFrysk> SockerFot, you have to burn an iso , not copy an iso
<SockerFot> ARGH
<SockerFot> okay
<holycow> SockerFot, at the top of nero there should be a 'burn iso image'
<SockerFot> listen carfully now
<holycow> use that
<SockerFot> listen
<SockerFot> okay
<afd_> hi! I'd like to install the kernel source, but I don't see them in synaptic (for the kernel version I have now). I've reload the lists, still no luck. Any ideas?
<hydroksyde> afd_: kernel.org
<holycow> afd_, search for kernel source with apt-cache search kernel source .. or kernel-source
<holycow> its there
<LeeJunFan> yeah, don't worry about it, it's a journey. No one is born knowing how to do it all, those that know it all == they made all these same mistakes before ;)
<deFrysk> afd_, its linux-source
<holycow> doh!
<SockerFot> At first, i just chose "Burn Data-cd" in Nero and selected the ISO-file. Then i burned it and rebooted and when i rebooted it came up a window wich said like "Choose hardwareprofile" but there was only one profile, so i got into windows again. Then i burned it as a Burn image bootable CD, and when i rebooted with that cd in, i went into DR-DOS
<holycow> you guys changed it, damnit!
<holycow> you gotta leave it like in debian folks!
<holycow> jeebus
<ahoora> hi all ... i am using linux .. and Anjuta for writing my C++ code but i dont know how can i execute my project ... i want to do something similar to g++ main.cpp 001.cpp
<odat> anyone familiar with fstab?
<holycow> SockerFot, no, thats wrong
<afd_> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Nov 18 11:51:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux           kernel-tree-2.6.11 - Linux kernel source tree for building Debian kernel images
<holycow> NOT DATA CD
<hydroksyde> SockerFot: Maybe you shouldn't select bootable CD
<holycow> burn image
<SockerFot> holycow read the whole text...
<SockerFot> holycow "Then i burned it as a Burn image bootable CD,"
<afd_> deFrysk, thanks, I think I found it
<odat> i am trying to get my slave drive to mount
<holycow> are you sure? maybe they change their ui again.  it used to be in the pulldown menu at the top.  sorry.
<LeeJunFan> SockerFot: http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<marioubuntu> hy
<deFrysk> SockerFot, example here http://www6.tomshardware.com/howto/20040329/win_linux-01.html
<hydroksyde> SockerFot: The ISO should have it's own boot code in it, maybe your CD burning program is adding it's own copy of DR-DOS
<cbear> i how do i remove a user account?
<holycow> system /admin / users and groups cbear
<deFrysk> cbear, system>administation>useraccounts
<SockerFot> ok
<SockerFot> im rebooting again
<SockerFot> brb
<holycow> why is he rebooting?
<deFrysk> holycow, noone knows
<cbear> it doesn't open
<DRAGON_Ultra> been on windows to long
<hydroksyde> Maybe he thinks he's burned his liveCD
<holycow> rofl
<deFrysk> must be a m$ thing ;p
<cbear> user accounts will not open
<deFrysk> cbear, added any weird packages ?
<holycow> cbear, that means your user account doesn't have root priviledges
<hydroksyde> cbear: Try "sudo userdel -r joebloggs"
<holycow> can you open up say synaptic?
<cbear> i've added vlc, and ethereal, thats about all i can think of
<deFrysk> cbear, try sudo users-admin
<rohan> i hope it is not a silly question .. but i am confused. what should i choose ? ubuntu or debian ? and why ? :(
<kbrooks> rohan, confused by what?
<cbear> 1st time i run it it says starting and then asks for a password, i enter it and then it disappears
<hydroksyde> rohan: Depends
<holycow> rohan, well it's a hard choice
<hydroksyde> have you ever used linux before?
<rohan> kbrooks: what ? ubutnu or debian ?
<kbrooks> rohan, ubuntu if you want a good desktop
<odat> can anyone help me mount a slave drive?
<holycow> for me, ubuntu has the latest packages, support and i don't haveto config anything
<cbear> 2nd time i run it, it says opening.. and then disappears without showing a password dialog
<rohan> holycow: why ?
<rohan> hydroksyde: depends on what ?
<kbrooks> holycow, same here
<hydroksyde> rohan: Have you ever used linux before?
<cbear> sudo users-admin does nothing
<holycow> with debian, i have more supported packages, more stability and longer release cycles (which is good for som workloads), but i haveto config everything from scratch
<deFrysk> cbear, try sudo -s
<holycow> with debian you can make ANYTHING
<deFrysk> cbear, then users-admin
<kbrooks> holycow, define anything
<holycow> with ubuntu, you basically have a prepackaged and preconfigged debian for the desktop
<kbrooks> holycow, debian is not a meta distribution
<holycow> kbrooks, anything you can do in any linux is easily done on debian
<holycow> kbrooks, oh but it is
<hydroksyde> rohan: If you're new to linux, go with ubuntu...
<kbrooks> oh?
<Stork> how can i look at other partitions on linux?
<rohan> hydroksyde: yes. i am pretty well acquanted wit hit.
<rohan> *with it
<holycow> kbrooks, by metadistribution i mean == you do all the configuration for a particular workload
<hydroksyde> ok
<hydroksyde> rohan: well what do you want to use it for?
<BusMaster> rohan, if you want a good integrated desktop, go for ubuntu..if you are a power hungry, demented freak you should try debian
<holycow> there is no such thing in debian as click 'desktop' and you have something as modern and nice as ubuntu
<rohan> hydroksyde: a normal desktop system. day to day email, surfing, music..
<kbrooks> BusMaster, don't critize debian like that
<holycow> as an example relative to my definition of metadistro
<hydroksyde> rohan: Go with ubuntu then
<rohan> BusMaster: lol, you really dont put up a strong case for the latter.
<holycow> BusMaster, thats not a very good description
<BusMaster> kbrooks, criticize?! I'm praising it ;-) I use debian all the time
<BusMaster> jeepres guys...i guess I did not paint a nice picture. sorry
<kbrooks> BusMaster, "power hungry"
<kbrooks> > power user
<holycow> right
<cbear> ubuntu comes with alot of stuff ready to use, debian you'll have to configure alot of stuff yourself
<kbrooks> s/demented//
<BusMaster> kbrooks, spot on
<rohan> cbear: oh, ok.
<rohan> and if ubuntu ... kubuntu or ubuntu ? :(
<paines> hi
<holycow> rohan, look at it from the other perspective
<BusMaster> kbrooks, s/demented/mand-scientist type :)
<holycow> if you don't like ubuntu, your fucked, just try untangling the spaghetti
<kbrooks> rohan, kubuntu is ubuntu w/ kde, aka kubuntu-desktop
<theD3viL> rohan, ubuntu .. couse works faster :)
<BusMaster> rohan, kubuntu/ubuntu...no difference..just choose the wm of your choice and go with the distro...
<hydroksyde> rohan: gnome (ubuntu) is easier to use, KDE (kubuntu) is more powerful
<rohan> kbrooks: hmm.. i know that.
<cbear> for instance, wifi, ubuntu detected it at startup (on my desktop pci card anyway)
<paines> i have a strange problem with an commercial app. codeforge, it is a ide. copy and paste doesn't work at all. anyone here who uses codeforge also ?
<holycow> with debian you can make your system EXACTLY as you want it (more or less, i know gentoo folks might balk at that)
<odat> can anyone help me mount a slave drive?
<BusMaster> theD3viL, hey, thats not true :P
<rohan> holycow: lol..
<kbrooks> lol
<holycow> rohan, its always easier to 'build up' than 'tear down in a sane way'
<hydroksyde> odat: perhaps
<kbrooks> tear down in a sane way? sorry?
<holycow> rohan, with ubuntu you also get the stupid weird ass stuff like in latest breezy release
<hydroksyde> odat: is it an IDE drive?
<theD3viL> BusMaster, eh..kde sux :P
<holycow> here are some samples of bad quality control:
<cbear> when i try to do userdel when i'm not root it says "command not found"
<odat> hydroksyde, yes
<rohan> holycow: like ?
<hydroksyde> odat: which IDE channel?
<kbrooks> holycow, there is no "latest breezy release" -- there is a "latest stable release"
<holycow> 1. dist-upgrade was stopped flat by open office ... and you couldn't uninstall open office with apt, you had to use aptitutde
<odat> hydroksyde, ide channel?
<rohan> holycow: i mean, in latest breezy, i _hate_ the fact that useless stuff like bluetooth is installed :P
<kbrooks> and a "latest development release"
<holycow> kbrooks, i would hardly call breezy stable
<BusMaster> theD3viL, for the sake of not starting a flame war, I'm gonna keep quiet...but your statement raises dark questions about your evolution and genetic descent ;-) (joking...)
<holycow> 2. floppy wouldn't mount, you haveto install pmount from the next release to fix it
<xav_> that seems really stupid to have one different distrib for each dm
<hydroksyde> odat: there are usually 2 IDE connectors on each motherboard
<holycow> 3. usb automount doesn't work for everyone, no one knows why
<odat> hydroksyde, ide1
<kbrooks> xav_, here is a question for you
<holycow> there are a bunch more that i ran into
<theD3viL> BusMaster, eh..i was lovn it..but now...after screens of kde 4.0 and 3.5 ..... SUX :) sry...not wanna flamewar :)
<skulrid> ppl how do I change do I change directory in terminal?
<hydroksyde> odat: so the first one? or is that ide0?\
<holycow> rohan, imagine if i had 200 desktops dist upgading in a company? i wouldn't have a job right now
<holycow> :)
<holycow> of course one would test before deploy, but, you get the picture
<rohan> holycow: hmm.. i dont get your point ? you are referring to what ?
<theD3viL> skulrid, cd /home/user/...
<kbrooks> xav_, download space -- would you like having to download a HUGE amount of ... stuff
<BusMaster> theD3viL, well, gnome is good to, but >>nothing<< beats konqueror as a file manager
<hydroksyde> odat: If it's the first channel, the device would be called /dev/hdb
<skulrid> thnks
<rohan> yes..
<hydroksyde> odat: is it just the one partition on the drive?
<kbrooks> BusMaster, WTrue
<rohan> the konqi file manager is _superb_
<kbrooks> rohan, incredible, yes
<theD3viL> BusMaster, not for me :) ... btw...how to remove all unistalled programs depencies ??
<kbrooks> but i use ubuntu
<BusMaster> rohan, where are you physically located?
<rohan> BusMaster: india. why ?
<holycow> rohan, the point is you cannot really release a distro as 'stable' when you can't mount floppies, usb automount doesn't work always, dist-upgrade is stopped flat by openoffice
<holycow> like half way
<holycow> those are huge show stoppers
<BusMaster> rohan, thought so. I'm fron india too :)
<kbrooks> holycow, doesnt matter
<rohan> holycow: those show stoppers exist in debian ? or in ubuntu ?
<kbrooks> a distribution is stable when its stable
<BusMaster> theD3viL, uninstalled programs dependencies??
<rohan> BusMaster: hi :) where ? i am in mumbai.
<kbrooks> end of story
<SockerFot> Well fellows?
<BusMaster> rohan, nashik
<SockerFot> what can i say
<holycow> rohan, i;ve never seen anything like that in a stable debian release
<rohan> BusMaster: wow, we are close !
<SockerFot> this is beautiful!
<BusMaster> rohan, :)
<rohan> holycow: oh, ok..
<holycow> kbrooks, lol, no sorry
<SockerFot> im partitionating as soon as im coming back to windows
<SockerFot> :D
<BusMaster> rohan, private chat?
<rohan> BusMaster: join #ubuntu-india
<odat> hydroksyde, its hdb1
<theD3viL> BusMaster, yes...if i installed program..then remove it... depencies stay at my computer :(
<SockerFot> bye
<theD3viL> BusMaster, like tuxracer-data.
<holycow> rohan, ubuntu is great don't get me wrong, but they really really work fast, i think 6 month release cycles are a bit too fast if you ask me.  thats just a personal opinion
<hydroksyde> odat: ok then... If to just want to mount it once, run "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt"
<fantabulous> who wouldn't want tuxracer-data sitting on their hard drive, though?
<hydroksyde> odat: What kind of partition is it?
<BusMaster> theD3viL, wow! that should not happen...well, the dirty way would be to apt-cache show program_name and check the deps and remove them manually. but this is strange..it _should not_ happen
<kbrooks> holycow, too fast*
<rohan> holycow: hmm.. i am currently using arch linux, which is rolling release, so i always have the latest and greatest.. i love that ..
<mommer> I get an "operation not permited" when doing modprobe ndiswrapper. Any ideas?
<rohan> BusMaster: i am waiting. #ubuntu-india
<skulrid> theD3vil do I have to rigth "home" ?
<kbrooks> BusMaster, its by design'
<holycow> kbrooks, indeed, way too fast, ubuntu needs a lot more q & a
<BusMaster> kbrooks, explain
<theD3viL> skulrid, what ?
<kbrooks> holycow, 9 months is a bit too ... overkill
<kbrooks> 12 months too
<holycow> rohan, *nod* with ubuntu you will probably get the same experience, it really is a great distro
<kbrooks> maybe 8 months
<skulrid> user I type my username, but in "home" dont know waht to put there
<holycow> just giving you some data to work with
<cbear> i can't delete users! this is killing me
<holycow> kbrooks, well i'm hard pressed to really say, yeah maybe 8 months would be good
<SockerFot> okay
<SockerFot> that was nice
<rohan> holycow: i wont. once a ubuntu / debian release goes stable, it gets outdated _really_ fast
<SockerFot> and now
<SockerFot> what file system should i boot it in?
<holycow> kbrooks, if they froze it at 6 months and did 2 solid months of just q & a
<SirKillalot> hi, how can I make an archive of the folder /x/ with tar -cvvf and ignore the directory /x/y ?
<holycow> rohan, lol no
<odat> hydroksyde, ext3 and i would like it to mount everytime i boot up
<theD3viL> rohan, you can use debian sid
<kbrooks> rohan, it has sec updates
<hydroksyde> ok, you need to edit your /etc/fstab file
<kbrooks> theD3viL, DONT TELL HIM TO
<skulrid> theD3vil in "user" I type my username, but in "home" dont know waht to put there
<holycow> rohan, i don't think you have the expertice to really use your software well enough to be able to tell the dif between packages 6 months appart or less
<holycow> no offense
<rohan> holycow: sure. see the version of k3b for instance. i am not considering backports.
<theD3viL> kbrooks, :)
<rohan> kbrooks: yep.. no app upgrades.. which sux for a desktop pc.
<kbrooks> rohan, FROZEN! hint hint
<rohan> theD3viL: hmm.. no .. for me, i like testing.
<rohan> kbrooks: yep.. frozen sux
<hydroksyde> odat: you might want to create a mount point for it... Just make a directory somewhere
<holycow> rohan, k3b? what could you possibly need in that thats not already in there?
<kbrooks> rohan: there ARE security updates in ubuntu
<theD3viL> skulrid, just hit enter
<holycow> what are you like a linux warez kid or something? :)
<holycow> j/k!!!!
<theD3viL> rohan, then etch
<skulrid> ?!
<phiz__> SirKillalot: --exclude
* kbrooks shoots rohan for not understanding ubuntu
<rohan> kbrooks: yes. but not application upgrades.
<rohan> :(
<kbrooks> rohan, there cant be any
<SirKillalot> phiz__, tar -cvvf foo.tar /foo/ --exclude=/foo/bar/?
<rohan> holycow: multisession writing.
<odat> hydroksyde, the current mount point is /home
<mommer> why would I get an operation not permited for inserting a module (as root)
<holycow> rohan, dude, please understand how development works.  you haveto freeze at some point
<kbrooks> rohan, they don't want to break the repos
<rohan> kbrooks: how come fedora can provide updates to "stable" released distro.
<holycow> there is no such thing as a rolling deployment, that is called perpetual beta
<holycow> and perpetual fixing
<rohan> holycow: hmm.. ya.
<skulrid> theD3vil i want to go to desktop directory so I type cd /"dunno?"/skulrid/desktop
<thierry_> how do I install a .deb package with the command line (or without if it is possible)
<holycow> in which case arch is perfect for ya ...
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> methinks deb is To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<rohan> holycow: lol, so with arch i am on perpetual beta ? :)
<hydroksyde> odat: add "/dev/hdb1        /home      ext3        defaults         1   0" to your /etc/fstab
<rem_> dpkg -i *.deb
<holycow> ... freezing provides a window of stability ... if that is not what you want, then sure it sucks.  but then you are really saying stability sucks
<kbrooks> holycow, i hate rolling development, but still ...
<holycow> in which case :) why consider ubuntu at all? go gentoo that TRULLY is rolling dev
<kbrooks> holycow, oh please
<holycow> kbrooks, me too, you can't do shit with that
<kbrooks> holycow, pm me
<fantabulous> don't forget to use ~arch.
<odat> hydroksyde, i know i have to do something with fstab but that is where i get confused cuz i don't know anything about it
<kbrooks> odat, well
<kbrooks> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<rohan> fantabulous: lol, thats in gentoo.
<theD3viL> skulrid, cd /home/skulrid/Desktop
<kbrooks> !partitions
<ubotu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<cbear> when i do userdel it tells me command not found
<skulrid> thanks
<cbear> any ideas people?
<holycow> heh
<kbrooks> cbear, PATH'
<kbrooks> use sudo
<rohan> kbrooks, holycow : what i have is classic case of version number mania. and now i dont know how to rid myself of it.
<kbrooks> it'll be found then.
<jack_> Hello! I'm new to Ubuntu. Installed 5.10. Where can I find a doc on removing totem and installing mplayer instead?
<holycow> rohan, in what?
<kbrooks> rohan, h/o
<holycow> ubuntu?
<kbrooks> holycow, pm me
<holycow> explain
<cbear> when i use sudo it seems to work but the users folder is still there
<theD3viL> jack_, you cant remove totem
<theD3viL> jack_, but you can install mplyer
<holycow> kbrooks, why? say it in here it's fine, i have my asbestos shorts on :)
<rohan> holycow: no, i am talking in general.
<kbrooks> theD3viL, dont tell him shit
<rohan> kbrooks: h/o ? whats that ?
<hydroksyde> odat: the format is "devicenode     mountpoint     type       options"
<SirKillalot> can I burn on windows using VMware?
<soundray> I'm fed up with Firefox crashing on my AMD64 box. Can someone help?
<fantabulous> you -can- remove totem. IIRC, gnome goes with it, though.
<johnsie2k> how do I chnage the screen refresh rate
<johnsie2k> ?
<theD3viL> kbrooks, wont
<kbrooks> fantabulous, not gnome
<jack_> theD3viL, I installed mplayer and mplauer-plugin. but it still icks totem plugin for media files.
<holycow> soundray, compile it for 64 bit from scratch?
<kbrooks> ubuntu-desktop
<holycow> is there even a 64 bit version available?
<VooDoo> SirKillalot: which version you ising?
<kbrooks> thats a meta package
<cbear> when i use sudo it seems to work but the users folder is still there
<_jason> ubotu, tell jack- about replacetotem
<holycow> soundray, sorry forgot to ask, what version?
<soundray> holycow, should I stick with 1.0.7?
<kbrooks> its deps wont be removed tho
<SirKillalot> VooDoo, the newest vmware 5 and windows XP
<theD3viL> jack_, rm /lib/usr/mozilla-firefox/totem.so ... something like thaht
<odat> hydroksyde, right now my second drive looks like this "/dev/hdb1  /home           ext3         defaults                    0  2"
<soundray> holycow, there you go :)
<johnsie2k> how do I chnage the screen refresh rate
<fantabulous> kbrooks: doesn't that include parts of gnome?
* fantabulous forgets
<jack_> theD3viL, ahh ohw yes offcource..
<kbrooks> so when you remove ubuntu-desktop u arent affecting gnome
<hydroksyde> odat: That looks correct
<kbrooks> fantabulous, ^^^^^
<hydroksyde> odat: type "sudo mount /home" and it should get mounted
<fantabulous> ok. thanks.
<jack-> wtf
<johnsie2k> how do I chnage the screen refresh rate?
<odat> hydroksyde, how do i get it to mount automatically everytime i boot
* jack- slaps _jason around a bit with jack_ jack^ jack\ and jack__
<holycow> :) soundray i would untill official package is released which wont be until dapper
<VooDoo> SirKillalot: im using linux as the host, xp prof in a vmware virtual machine and its works ok for me!
<holycow> hang in there maybe? :)
<_jason> jack-, ?
<soundray> holycow, do you mean apt-get source firefox, or get the 1.0.7 package from mozilla.org?
<jack-> never make ubotu msg me shit if there's some other jack ok ;)
<SirKillalot> VooDoo, thanks
<VooDoo> no worries
<jack_> _jason, ? sorry dude.. I dunno..
<dylan> are there any alternatives to gtk-gnutella?
<hydroksyde> odat: it should do that automatically, unless you have the noauto option, which you don't
<jack_> hehe
<kbrooks> fantabulous, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that relies on packages that wont be removed when you remove ubuntu-desktop
<_jason> jack-, lol your names are so similar, I didn't notice... my apologies
<jack_> _jason, must pressed wrong key.. ;)
<Howitzer> Is it possible to make the command 'open' in BASH, and that it loads the selected file with the fitting program?
<holycow> *cough* soundray my lips are flapping a bit fast today ... :)  are you running 64 bit ubuntu?
<jack-> kk ;)
<odat> hydroksyde, well i have no idea where to find the icon for the second hard drive
<_jason> ubotu tell jack_ about replacetotem
<soundray> holycow, yes.
<kbrooks> fantabulous, its not a good idea for apt to remove deps of packages *automatically*
<hydroksyde> odat: If it's mounted on /home, an icon shouldn't appear
<holycow> in that case ... just install the mozilla-firefox package via apt-get and wait for dapper
<kbrooks> fantabulous, YOU can do that --
<holycow> unless you have time to get the source from mozilla.org and compile it your self
<kbrooks> use apt-cache
<hydroksyde> odat: Instead, you should have all of the home directories within that drive
<_jason> okay xchat name completion is starting to bug me, why does it compelte jack as jack- if it could also be jack_ ?
<kbrooks> _jason, good question
<hypn0> will firefox1.5 be availabe for breezy soon
<fantabulous> kbrooks: I guess not. I vaguely remember something like that happening with some package. I could be remembering incorrectly, though.
<holycow> no
<kbrooks> hypn0, /topic
<jack_> haha
<holycow> it will be in dapper
<Howitzer> example: i type 'open xxxxx.txt' it checks for the .txt extension in a list and finds the corresponding command is 'gedit', it then replaces the input for 'open' to 'gedit'
<hypn0> oh :-)
<soundray> holycow, the current Firefox package from breezy is the one I'm complaining about :(
<fantabulous> likely I am remembering incorrectly.
<odat> hydroksyde, so both drive are used as one?
<hydroksyde> odat: yes
<cbear> i can't delete users! it acts like it works but the folders are still there!
* kbrooks needs to reinstall breezy
<hydroksyde> kind of
<kbrooks> cbear, remove them yourself
<_jason> anyone using the xchat 2.6 backport know if it fixes the name completion problem and is stable?
<odat> hydroksyde, so if i fill up the master drive it will continue to the slave drive?
<hydroksyde> odat: no it wont
<kbrooks> _jason, there is no "name completion problem"
<holycow> soundray, oh really? sorry i didn't realize, as i said my lips are flapping too fast today.... *hmmm* i don't think you have much choice besides the following: a) remove all plugins and extensions and test b) google the issue as ive not heard of this (i do run 32 bit ubuntu on 64 bit cpus tho and so far so good)  c) recompile it your self and see
<odat> hydroksyde, ok in otherwords if i want to put certain file on my slave drive  how do i access the slave drive
<_jason> kbrooks, jack should not be completed to jack- if it could also be jack_ imo, can you explain the reasoning for that?
<holycow> soundray, the problem is hard to debug over irc unfortunately
<kbrooks> _jason, - _
<jack-> _jason, thats perfectly normal
<hydroksyde> odat: Put a file in /home
<jack-> just press tab 2 times
<jack-> it will cycle
<soundray> holycow, I know. I appreciate your advice.
<Howitzer> ?
<kbrooks> _jason, open up python and type ord('_'), ord('-')
<hydroksyde> odat: User files should go in /home/whoever by default
<_jason> jack-, ah I see thanks
<soundray> holycow, I should have thought of removing extensions myself...
<jack-> :)
<dylan> kbrooks, is there an alternative to gtk-gnutella?
<_jason> kbrooks, I understand, I didn't know you could cycle.  Makes sense now :D
<redduck666> dylan, apollon?
<holycow> soundray, *nod* a lot of people miss that actually, it sounds like a dumb thing to suggest but it is often overlooked
<holycow> moz does really keel over if you have more than a few handfull of extensions
<bubba> hey all - quick evolution question (breezy badger) - where do I define junk mail behaviour like one can with thunderbird?  Ie; I want to be able to tell evolution to place junk mail in ~this~ folder (vs. its own defaulted 'junk' folder)
<Seveas> bubba, you can't
<bubba> SEveas...   hmmmmm.  ;(  Yeah - I didn't see anything in there that was plain and concise - thus the question to the group.  I can live with it...  I would rather have it go elsewhere though.
<redduck666> can anyone with the latest ubuntu installed paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin.com?
<_jason> ubotu, tell redduck666 about easysource
<crov> Hi, which universe remository to add, to have "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla" this working_
<_jason> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<redduck666> _jason, cheers
<_jason> crov, multiverse
<BufordTJustice> how do I play mpegs and wmv files?
<odat> hydroksyde, well looks like i don't have permission to write to that drive
<dylan> redduck666, never heard of appollon
<redduck666> dylan, it is apollon
<hydroksyde> odat:hmmm... is your username odat?
<redduck666> dylan, apollon.sf.net :P
<uetashigeo> dragon
<_jason> ubotu, tell BufordTJustice about multimedia
<holycow> BufordTJustice, 1) install w32codecs (google it)  2) apt-get remove --purge totem-gstreamer 3) apt-get install totem-xine
<odat> hydroksyde, no its eclecticpc
<holycow> BufordTJustice, it should be able to play in totem then
<hydroksyde> ok... "sudo chown -R eclecticpc /home/eclecticpc"
<Reredeemed> why can't I upgrade to dapper?
<johnsie2k> how do I chnage the screen refresh rate?
<crov> _jason, URL: http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu Distribution:breezy-backports Sections: main restricted universe multiverse  in this i cant find it
<holycow> Reredeemed, because its not out yet
<kbrooks> Reredeemed, who told you you cant?
<Reredeemed> root@ubuntu:/home/kevin# apt-get dist-upgrade
<Reredeemed> Reading package lists... Done
<Reredeemed> Building dependency tree... Done
<Reredeemed> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Reredeemed> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Reredeemed> root@ubuntu:/home/kevin#
<Reredeemed> others have apparently done it
<hydroksyde> johnsie2k: System - preferences - screen resolution I think
<theD3viL> When i wanna run gpareted..this happen!:
<theD3viL> matej@ubuntu:~$ sudo gparted
<theD3viL> Segmentation fault
<_jason> redeeman, don't paste here
<Reredeemed> and dapper is installable
<_jason> !pastebin
<Reredeemed> there are daily builds
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<holycow> Reredeemed, have you changed breezy to dapper in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<johnsie2k> that ony has 60 as achoice
<invisible_> how to set multiple sound channels?
<invisible_> which file?
<Reredeemed> holycow, no, how do I do that?
<odat> hydroksyde, ok how do i undo that cuz that did nothing and now i have fewer options
<redduck666> theD3viL, you from slovenia?
<theD3viL> redduck666, hm..how do you know that?
<hydroksyde> odat: What do you mean? What was the response?
<holycow> in console do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list edit the file replacing breezy with dapper, then close and save file (instructions on bottom)
<kbrooks> http://kbrooks.ath.cx/blog/
<redduck666> theD3viL, i'm a badass :P
<_jason> crov, don't put "Distribution:"
<holycow> then you need to do apt-get update, then you should be able to dist-upgrade
<_jason> crov, if you genereate your sources with easysource, everything you choose should work
<theD3viL> redduck666, what you are? :P
<sunshine82> how do i edit a picture in ubuntu
<redduck666> theD3viL, when you pasted a code from your consolve i've seen your username is matej
<odat> well when i tried to make a link from the home directory it was greyed out which is wasn't before and when i tried to copy something to it   it gave me the do not have permission box again
<redduck666> *sonsole
<redduck666> *console
<theD3viL> redduck666, lol :) ... from where you are...and what does badass mean?
<syndicate> is it possible for ubuntu to pick up windows computer names, instead of using ip addresses?
<soundray> holycow, you've put me on the right track. A plugin was at fault.
<mahangu> syndicate, you mean hostnames?
<sunshine82> i have a picture it 2304x1748 pixels i need to shink it so i can transfer it to my phone do i do this on ubuntu
<soundray> holycow, thanks for your help.
<holycow> soundray, no worries, one more tip
<Reredeemed> holycow, how do I replace it with dapper
<BufordTJustice> what is the best video player for ubuntu for wmv and mpeg files
<Reredeemed> where do I get the list?
<mahangu> sunshine82, use gimp
<crov> _jason,  i just write that here, there is no "Distribution:" in field option, and i add this with Synaptic Package Manager in Breezy
<redduck666> theD3viL, i'm from koper ()
<redduck666> *8)
<hydroksyde> odat: Your system has problems anyway, if users can't write to their own home directories. And there's no way to reverse a recursive ownership change
<mahangu> BufordTJustice, there are many.. try mplayer with the w32codecs
<theD3viL> redduck666, loooooool :D
<BufordTJustice> ok thanks
<mahangu> ubotu, tell BufordTJustice about w32codecs
<redduck666> theD3viL, where yre you from?
<_jason> crov, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> redduck666, theD3viL -> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<encompass> I am trying to backup my ftp site to another location with gftp and it keeps crashing on me... I am connecting to a windows iis server... does anyone have a solution?
<theD3viL> redduck666, iz domal :P
<hydroksyde> odat: but your home directory and everything in it should be owned by you, anyway
<holycow> soundray, occasionally an extension will want to install in a different place than your home dir... and will ask for your admin pass ... if you get a similar issue, also try to track down plugins/extensions in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox (i think?)
<redduck666> damn ican't even type properly :(
<redduck666> Seveas, yes master
<odat> hydroksyde, well thanks for the reinstall have a feeling it was just bad advice
<mahangu> encompass, what error message do you get?
<Reredeemed> ok I have the file up
<syndicate> mahangu, like the computer's windows name is 'kitchen' and its ip address is 192.160.0.10. ping kitchen and vncviewer kitchen does not work - you need to type in the ip addresses
<redduck666> theD3viL, well it was nice to meet you, gotta go now
<Reredeemed> what do I do, do I just replace the words breezy with dapper?
<theD3viL> redduck666, bye
<encompass> nothing... it just dies... should I try for a console output?
<mahangu> syndicate, that sounds like a hostname issue, i have no clue, sorry
<mahangu> encompass, yes
<holycow> redeeman, yes
<syndicate> cool
<encompass> ok I will try here
<hydroksyde> odat: Why were you mounting another drive on /home... Did you copy your previous /home over? or have it like that from that start?
<Reredeemed> on all of the files?
<Seveas> syndicate, 'kitchen' is a wins name, use samba to be able to use such names
<holycow> Reredeemed, on all of the lines
<crov> _jason, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5330
<Reredeemed> ok
<invisible_> holycow priv :>
<soundray> holycow, yes, it's something I'll keep in mind.
<hydroksyde> odat: It's quite possibly that everything was working fine in the first place anyway...
<holycow> invisible_, just ask here i'm too lazyu
<holycow> :)
<syndicate> Seveas, i have samba installed, and i can map the drives using the wins name, but it does not work in the terminal for vncviewer
<odat> hydroksyde, that was the default ubuntu gave me when i was installing it i figure it was probably the best option
<_jason> crov, and you want to add backports?
<holycow> besides freenode doesn't allow priv messages unless your registered or something
<BufordTJustice> what repository is mplayer in?
<invisible_> holycow where to set multiple sound channels
<mahangu> BufordTJustice, universe
<invisible_> in which file
<theD3viL> BufordTJustice, marillat
<encompass> are all debian packages in ubuntu?
<odat> hydroksyde, all i want to do is be able to see the drive i'm putting files on and pick the hard drive they are going to sheesh why must linux be so silly with easy stuff
<mahangu> theD3viL, for breezy in universe
<encompass> I mean... most of them
<holycow> invisible_, i'm not sure what your question means, which probably means i don't know the answer ... for example? what do you want to do?
<crov> _jason, i wonna install flashplayer for firefox 1.0.7 (i have disabled as you see 2 source about multiverse) as in them i didnt find flashplayer
<theD3viL> mahangu, sry..didnt know
<mahangu> encompass, most are, but they are recompiled for ubuntu
<hydroksyde> odat: There's a reason for this
<encompass> I see thanks
<theD3viL> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=540607#post540607 > help me
<invisible_> holycow so that i could listen to music and watch videos at the same time
<korhalf> Does anyone know how to get CS Source working on Ubuntu? it keeps telling me i need the newest version of direct X.
<invisible_> holycow i get error that there is pnly one sound channel
<holycow> i do that all the time, you don't haveto do anything
<hydroksyde> odat: Unlike windows, linux only has one directory tree, and the drives are all mounted at various points on the tree. There are advantages and disadvantages to this
<_jason> crov, okay you have disabled the mutliverse in backports, what you want to do is add multiverse to line 18.  That will give you mutliverse in main
<odat> hydroksyde, i'm sure there is and i'm sure its really important if you in the pentagon but i'm just a guy who wants to store some music on my slave drive  not run the government.
<syndicate> Seveas, a google on wins and ubuntu got me to the right page - thanks
<holycow> invisible_, that should work by default, BUT, the sound card issue is basically a problem in all linux
<Seveas> syndicate, please put the url in here :)
<Seveas> (so we can add it to the bot)
<hydroksyde> odat: Tried Windows? Or try ubuntu and leave it as default
<invisible_> holycow i remember there was one config file where I could dod that, but where :>
<Reredeemed> ok I did as you said
<holycow> invisible_, from what i understand sound card makers neither open source nor write drivers for sound chipsets for linux, so some hackery has gone on with regards to 'sound mixing' in linux and it doesn't often work.  for example most of the time i can play multiple files but occasionally the system will start to screech
<odat> hydroksyde, so you are telling me there is no way to get a friggin icon of my slave drive so i can access it?
<hydroksyde> odat: you can
<Seveas> odat, you want an icon on your desktop?
<holycow> invisible_, if you find it let me know :) i'm curious, i dont know enough about sound my self
<Reredeemed> OK i am going for it
<Reredeemed> be back soon
<invisible_> k
<Reredeemed> wish me luck
<odat> hydroksyde, that is all i wanted  where ever i don't care as long as i can access my slave drive to get files from or put file on
<crov> _jason, to copz from line 28,29 to 18,19 and uncomment them or?
<soundray> What's a nice gadgety Christmas present with full Ubuntu support? ;)
<encompass> it gives me a seg fault with no errors calls
<encompass> if I do small transferes it is ok, but bigone it segfaults
<Seveas> odat, if the drive is mounted: ln -s ~/Desktop/"Slave Drive" /media/where_your_drive_is
<hydroksyde> odat: You can do that, but ubuntu has already put the home directories there
<Ahmuck> how do i make a boot diskette ?
<encompass> it the a different non kde ftp program I can use?
<Seveas> encompass, gftp, nautilus, mc...
<holycow> encompass, i use gftp
<hydroksyde> Seveas: Ubuntu installation has decided to use the drive for home
<mahangu_> encompass, gfto
<mahangu_> *p
<syndicate> Seveas, http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:R61viX6w4qsJ:www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php%3Fpostid%3D1704026+ubuntu+%22wins+name%22&hl=en&client=opera
<encompass> gftp is segfaulting on me
<Seveas> hydroksyde, ubuntu does not decide thar
<_jason> crov, just add the word "mutliverse" to the end of line 18 and 19.  That will give you the multiverse repository.  If you want to enable backports as well, then you uncomment lines 28 and 29
<mahangu_> hydroksyde, ubuntu decides nothing, you do
<holycow> encompass, you can even transfer files via nautilus using ftp, ssh, etc
<Seveas> the user does that when installing
<marian> hello
<Seveas> encompass, places -> connect to server (in gnome)
<encompass> that is what I am doing now, nautilus
<soundray> Ahmuck, download a boot floppy image from the web and copy it to a floppy with "sudo dd if=file.img of=/dev/fd0"
<odat> hydroksyde, how the hell do i undo that friggin command you suggested?
<holycow> what Seveas said also, that is a really great tool
<encompass> but I would rather do it the goodol way
<encompass> graphical ftp
<odat> Seveas, will this mount the drive everytime i boot?
<_jason> crov, if you are unsure just pastebin again once you are done and I'll check it out
<Seveas> encompass, you can try the gftp package from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl if you're on i386
<hydroksyde> You can't, but it should set things to the way they are supposed to be anyway...
<Red-Sox-1> hi
<Seveas> odat, no, for that you need to put the drive in /etc/fsta
<Red-Sox-1> snorks: are you here?
<Seveas> odat, no, for that you need to put the drive in /etc/fstab
<encompass> yes, what is seveas?
<korhalf> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=17  <-- That's the article i followed on how to get CS:S working, but it appears they forgot that CS and HL2 NEED DIRECTX!
<encompass> just another repository, but what is so great about it
<odat> Seveas, it is there already
<odat> Seveas, /dev/hdb1  /home           ext3         defaults                    0  2
<Seveas> encompass, the gftp in there has some different compile options, it might work better for you
<Seveas> odat, cool
<hydroksyde> That was exactly my point
<encompass> ok thanks
<encompass> I will try it
<Seveas> then what is the problem?
<odat> Seveas, my question is how do i access it?
<Seveas> your homedir is on that drive, everything you put in your homedir will be on that drive
<korhalf> Can anyone at least lead me to an IRC channel that can help?
<Red-Sox-1> whoa
<Red-Sox-1> snorks: ?
<hydroksyde> Seveas: He just wants to be able to see an icon for the drive, where he knows where it is
<hydroksyde> like in windows
<Seveas> odat, you don't need that
<Seveas> your homedir IS that drive, that drive IS your homedir
<hydroksyde> Seveas: Who are you to tell him what he needs?
<Seveas> so wherever you put files in your homedir, it's on that drive
<hydroksyde> his needs are simple and clear
<encompass> ubuntu is soooo green
<BufordTJustice> does anyone know what respository the w32codecs are?
<moviegrl> hello
<Red-Sox-1> hi
<jeanmarc> msn messenger 7.5
<holycow> hydroksyde, just create a launcher?
<Seveas> !tell BufordTJustice about w32codecs
<moviegrl> there is a way to create movies from pictures with sound? something like the sw that sony shps with his camera
<Red-Sox-1> i cant figure out how to create a new network (i no it sounds silly, but It doesnt see my network)
<odat> Seveas, ok i'm reinstalling and mounting that someplace besides the home directory because it just way to confusing what is using what drive
<Red-Sox-1> im in ubuntu right now, though
<holycow> Red-Sox-1, what do you mean your network, windows machines?
<hydroksyde> odat: the problem is, you'll have to move all of your existing home directories off that drive
<Red-Sox-1> holycow: yes
<Red-Sox-1> holycow: thats what I mean
<holycow> Red-Sox-1, do you have firestarter installed?
<Red-Sox-1> holycow: not unless it came with it
<odat> hydroksyde, if i reinstall and setup the slave drive to be some like /slave  instead of /home  will that be easier?
<hydroksyde> odat: Yeah
<Red-Sox-1> Hentai^XP2: happy to see you, I have no gui
<Storkme_> i'm in love - with linux
<crov> _jason,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5331   i got some problem when try to udpate list, *i wonna install flashplayer for firefox 1.0.7
<holycow> if you don't have firstarter then ubuntu wouldn't be doing any packet filtering by default ... it should appear under places/networks automatically
<holycow> Red-Sox-1, are you sureyou are on the same subnet?
<_jason> crov, what was the problem
<Red-Sox-1> holycow: i dont know what that means
<odat> hydroksyde, that way i can have a file/folder called /slave and know that that is my slave drive without the confusion
<Red-Sox-1> holycow: sorry :(
<holycow> Red-Sox-1, no problem, lets debug
<hydroksyde> odat: yes
<crov> _jason,  http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  mutliverse/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<odat> hydroksyde, why does ubuntu then default to /home for a slave drive?
<holycow> 1. lets check in windows first.  do start / settings / network.  double click on your ethernet adapter and tell us the ip and the subment mask please
<holycow> is it dhcp or static ip?
<hydroksyde> odat: probably so that all user files go straight to that drive
<Red-Sox-1> holycow: dhcp
<hydroksyde> odat: so if, for example, you were to create a document, that would be where it goes
<soundray> odat, most people who install a second drive want it for their home directories.
<soundray> odat, it's like the division between a system disk and a data disk then.
<Red-Sox-1> holycow: but remember, I dont have windows running right now because I dont have IRC in windows
<hydroksyde> odat: In time, if you stick with linux, You'll understand the unix file system, and what it means
<hydroksyde> odat: for now, just make it /slave
<holycow> ubuntu is dhcp by default too ... lets check 2. do system, admin, networking check ethernet config, dhcp or static?
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, correction ... linux
<kbrooks> not unix
<_jason> crov, don't know what that is.  Try using http://archive.ubuntu.com instead of http://at.archive.ubuntu.com temporarily to see if it is a problem with the mirror
<odat> hydroksyde, when i reinstall?
<nelposto> n00b question... just installed ubuntu today.. already fuxx0red with everything and stopped it from booting into X.. how do I run X from the console?
<hydroksyde> odat: yes
<Seveas> kbrooks, it's the UNIX filesystem ;)
<djk_> how do i save iptable rules in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Seveas, bullshit
<Seveas> kbrooks, (but the debian FHS - which makes it great)
<Seveas> kbrooks, language
<hydroksyde> kbrooks: I'm not taking ext3, i'm talking the way the tree works in all unixes
<odat> hydroksyde, ok cuz i don't want everything i'm doing to automatically be stored on the slave drive which is the smaller of the two anyway
<holycow> odat, sudo startx for x it self, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to have gdm come back up to login
<soundray> holycow, startx with sudo??
<Stork> how can i check if my partition worked? i want to see if i deleted all my old windows files when i installed ubuntu
<djk_> Seveas: how do i save iptable rules in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> NO.
<kbrooks> er, no
<bluewater> !mplayer
<holycow> soundray, of course
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<odat> holycow, what are you talking about i'm reinstalling
<kbrooks> holycow, no
<kbrooks> holycow, no
<hydroksyde> kbrooks: Linux wasn't the first system to use mount points
<crov> _jason, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5332
<Seveas> djk_, iptables_save
<kbrooks> holycow, running applications as root is bad
<kbrooks> very bad
<Stork> anyone?
<holycow> odat, you asked how to startx, that is how you start x
<soundray> holycow, wouldn't that give you Gnome running as root?
<holycow> kbrooks, okay, odat then just startx
<Seveas> djk_, iptables-save it is
<kbrooks> holycow, startx not sudo startx
<Seveas> iptables-restore restores them
<odat> holycow, no i didn't
<djk_> Seveas: just /sbin/iptables-save ?
<Snadder> hi.. anyone know how I can get java generics for my ubuntu installation?
<Seveas> ewwwwwww, who said sudo startx?
<holycow> lol whatever dude
<odat> thanks hydroksyde
<nelposto> twas me that asked on how to start x
<Seveas> djk_, read the manpage :)
<Snadder> sdk1.5
<Red-Sox-1> holycow: ?
<kbrooks> holycow odat, sudo startx for x it self, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to have gdm come back up to login
<nelposto> should have guessed.. startx
<kbrooks> Seveas, ^
<Snadder> seems like I got breezy.. but 1.4 is installed..
<holycow> kbrooks, danke for the correction
<Seveas> sudo startx is something you should NEVER do
<_jason> crov, you get that error when you do apt-get update ?
<Snadder> anyone know what I need to do. to upgrade to j2sdk1.5?
<kbrooks> Seveas, NEVER, ever, never.
<djk_> Seveas: heh, i'm used to /sbin/iptables-save > /etc/sysconfig/iptables to save :)
<hydroksyde> you ubuntu users seem to sudo everything...
<Seveas> !tell Snadder about java
<nelposto> cheers.. if i make it into X i'll be back to probe your minds some more
<soundray> hydroksyde, you're right, it's almost as bad as just logging in as root.
<Red-Sox-1> im so so so so confused
<holycow> Red-Sox-1, not sure what your question up there was.
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, not everything
<holycow> did you check if your linux box is on dhcp as i explained how to?
<hydroksyde> I guess sudo isn't needed for cat and vi =P
<Red-Sox-1> holycow: i dont have gui right now
<kbrooks> i dont do sudo xchat just because i can
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, correct
<Seveas> kbrooks, *shiver*
<Seveas> sudo xchat :/
<crov> _jason, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5333 i get this error when try sudo apt-get update
<Storkme> how can i check if my partition worked? i want to see if i deleted all my old windows files when i installed ubuntu..
<Red-Sox-1> brb
<kbrooks> Seveas, very bad, but at least xchat warns you
<Seveas> really?
<Seveas> I'm temted to try :)
<kbrooks> that its bad to run as root
<Storkme> anyone at all?
<soundray> Storkme, if you installed Ubuntu in your former Windows partition, there is no way that any of the old Windows file are still accessible
<Seveas> cool
<kbrooks> "* Running IRC as root is stupid! You should
<kbrooks>   create a User Account and use that to login.
<kbrooks> "
<soundray> Storkme unless you use expensive forensic tools.
<Seveas> I saw :)
<Seveas> sould irssi do the same?
<holycow> i think you guys are mixing up 'why' you may or may not want to do a particular thing ... while you are correct running most things as root is bad, for testing purposes ....
<_jason> can someone help me out trying to help crov?  He has this sources.list: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5331 and gets this error when he runs apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5333
<nelposto> ok thanks to the one who told me how to start x from console... but how can I make x start on boot now?
<holycow> ... depends, a quick check to make sure something starts up as root can be usefull on occasion when you are pulling your hair out
<LootBeer> i need a boot floppy disk for my new ubuntu install... anyone can help me???
<holycow> just don't use it as root of course
<Storkme> soundray, i think i've made a partition, i just want to check if it worked
<kbrooks> nelposto, Make gdm start on bootup
<Seveas> crov, "mutliverse"???
<Seveas> try "multiverse"
<nExy> I have no sound on my ubuntu server install. What can I do to have sound?
<nelposto> kbrooks: how can I do that?
<_jason> Seveas, lol oh
<soundray> Storkme, are you still running the installer?
<_jason> Seveas, thans
<Storkme> soundray, nope
<kbrooks> nelposto, does it startup on boot?
<soundray> Storkme, you've installed Ubuntu?
<nExy> I have no sound on my ubuntu server install. What can I do to have sound?
<crov> Seveas,  i just copy what _jason sey,
<Seveas> nExy, turn your stereo on :)
<Zilenos> does any one why it wont record when i plug in my guitar into the computer
<Seveas> crov, you made a typo
<Storkme> soundray, i'm on it now, on xchat
<nExy> fnny
<nelposto> kbrooks no, I just installed it today and mucked around with some things and it doesn't start on boot anymore
<Seveas> it's multiverse, not mutliverse
<holycow> nelposto, why are you doing this by hand? just do sudo apt-get install gdm and it will autoconfig to start on boot
<kbrooks> noirequus, hi
<soundray> Storkme, the command line way to see your partitions is 'fdisk -l'
<nelposto> holycow i have no idea about this.. is that all i need to do?
<Storkme> thanks
<_jason> crov, heh sorry about that... I'll type slower next time :D
<crov> Seveas,  quote from _jason (just add the word "mutliverse" to the end of line 18 and 19.  That will give you the multiverse repository.  If you want to enable backports as well, then you uncomment lines 28 and 29)
<holycow> nelposto, yep
<Storkme> that's on the terminal right? i'm a linux noob
<crov> _jason,  :) np
<soundray> Storkme, similar info is accessible through System-Administration-Disks
<ubuntu_> woohoo!
<nelposto> holycow: "gdm is already the newest version.
<nelposto> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nelposto> "
<ubuntu_> snorks: are you here?
<ubuntu_> oops
<ubuntu_> lemme change my nick
<holycow> nelposto, then you are done.  restart gdm with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Red-Sox-2> okay
<nelposto> thanks holycow
<mommer> hi. How do I go about rolling my own kernel for ubuntu? I would rather just modify the kernel that is used already. What package would I have to apt-get?
<Seveas> !tell mommer about kernelcompile
<Storkme> soundray, it says "Free Space" and "Partition 5"
<mommer> Seveas, thanks.
<soundray> Storkme, is that in "Partition list"?
<Storkme> soundray, yep
<crov> _jason, Seveas   thnx for helping, now i got flash working in firefox 1.0.7  :)) thnx
<_jason> crov, np
<encompass> Seveas: dang.... still segfaulted... happened on lots of different linux os's with gftp
<encompass> just can't figure it out
<kismet> Hi All! Which package should I have to install to be able to use the <linux/mdt/mtd.h> include file?
<soundray> Storkme, in that case it's likely that something hasn't worked.
<Red-Sox-2> is there a terminal-based web-browser?
<soundray> Storkme, have you rebooted since you did the partitioning?
<lonewolff> Red-Sox-2: there are lots
<soundray> Red-Sox-2, links, elinks, lynx, w3m
<_jason> Red-Sox-2, lynx for one
<Dr_Willis> Red-Sox-2,  Lynx. Links, w3m
<encompass> red try lynks
<Dr_Willis> :)
<encompass> or w3m
<Dr_Willis> some can even do a ok "gui" with the framebuffer device
<holycow> Red-Sox-2, cat /etc/network/interfaces will give you information about your network interfaces
<soundray> Red-Sox-2, if you're really hardcore, use telnet webserver 80 :)
<Red-Sox-2> okay
<kismet> Hi all| When the mapping stanza inside the /etc/network/intefaces is execute? Everytime I use ifup, ifdown?
<MikeG> How do I install kernel-source? apt-get install kernel-source wants a version number. uname -a gives 2.6.12-10-386
<nelposto> holycow.. I still don't have X starting on boot up..
<holycow> nelposto, how is that possible ... do you have error messages? do you have gnome/kde installed?
<holycow> how did you get a box without a desktop environment?
<Zilenos> where can i see to check how long my computers been running?
<johnsie2k> Is there any way I can set the screen refresh rate on lnux for a laptop?
<holycow> Zilenos, uptime
<Zilenos> thanks
<lonewolff> Zilenos: uptime in terminal does it
<Zilenos> thanks
<soundray> johnsie2k, it's possible, but shouldn't be necessary.
<Zilenos> what does load average mean??
<_willcooke_> Anyone hot on TV Out on Nvidia cards?
<Seveas> johnsie2k, you can set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> _willcooke_, p'ed off is the better word.
<nelposto> holycow: well it was starting up on boot before, then I was changing some things in sysv-rc-conf and when I restarted, X no longer boots automatically
<holycow> nelposto, then you have much larger problems than reinstalling x/gdm/etc
<nelposto> holycow .. it's ok, I worked out my problem
<holycow> nelposto, thats a bit too hard to debug on irc, perhaps someone can take a stab in the dark ...
<holycow> lol what was it?
<ltibor65> Hi! I will compile gcc 4.0.2 for Ubuntu 5.1, but I get this: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<_willcooke_> soundray, Having as much luck as me then eh?!  I've got it working, but it's mirroring whats on the main screen, I want it to be a seperate desktop.  Perhaps my card cant do that
<nelposto> holycow .. no somehow i managed to turn off gdm at runlevel s
<nelposto> as clever as I am
<ltibor65> Who can help me?
<nelposto> i expect that being re-enabled I should have no more issues
<soundray> _willcooke_, have you found the readme in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/ *
<soundray> s/\*/\?/
<_willcooke_> soundray, you mean read the manual?!
<soundray> _willcooke_, sorry for suggesting such a desperate measure :)
<Storkme_> soundray, yep it's in Partition List
<_willcooke_> soundray, ;)
<nelposto> thanks for the help holycow. off to test it
<soundray> Storkme, you mean it's worked now?
<majyk> is there an archive similar to freshrpms.net for Ubuntu? An archive that has up to date packages but are created by independent groups and not anything that is officially support? Something like a bleeding edge archive for the latest stuff.
<soundray> majyk, I think the closest is breezy-backports
<Storkme_> soundray, i'm not sure how i can tell
<Storkme_> soundray, i guess the only way is to restart and try and boot windows?
<soundray> Storkme_, when you said "yep it's in Partition List" - what did you mean?
<holycow> majyk, the day those start appearing is the day i take a gun and start shooting
<holycow> my god what are you thining man?
<holycow> you want that hell to spread to debian?
<holycow> jeebus
<majyk> I'd like Firefox 1.5 and there is no package
<SockerFot> hello
<soundray> majyk, wouldn't we all.
<SockerFot> well hehehe i just installed ubuntu
<SockerFot> and damn, its nice
<holycow> majyk, oh jesus dude, downlaod the one from mozilla nd just extract and run binary
<BufordTJustice> anyone know of any nice little games worth installing
<mommer> can someone help me? I cannot modprobe the ndiswrapper module ("operation not permited"). Yes, as root.
<holycow> until the package comes out
<soundray> majyk, but 1.5 is going into dapper, not breezy, and there's a shedload of good reasons for it.
<holycow> majyk, create a goddamned luancher if you want
<SockerFot> holycow, well LIVE finally worked and now ive partitionated and installed Ubuntu
<mommer> building a kernel looks like overkill
<holycow> dapper comes out in less than 5 months anyway
<holycow> SockerFot, cool
<majyk> holycow, it's all about package integrity
<SockerFot> holycow, how do i make beeping sounds at highlight?
<soundray> majyk, see how upset you made holycow :) ?
<SockerFot> and is there any way to make som kind of "Perform" in X-chat?
<holycow> majyk, dude, please, your asking aobut fresh rpms stuff and in almost the same sentence you are talking about package integrity?
<Dex-Freudii> hi there!!
<Dex-Freudii> any of you ever used gqcam in ubuntu???
<holycow> majyk, run a local firefox for a little while and sit on your thumbs.  jesus, it's only a browser
<soundray> Dex-Freudii, yes I have.
<majyk> holycow, you should really calm down
<_jason> SockerFot, settings prefs general alerts
<Zugot> why does ubuntu keep overwriting my /etc/resolv.conf file?  its fairly annoying
<SockerFot> ah there there
<soundray> Dex-Freudii, and I switched to xawtv after the experience.
<_jason> SockerFot, you will problably need to specify a beep sound in the sound options too
<holycow> SockerFot, lol, no idea but okay
<majyk> it was just a question, if I've offended the Ubuntu GODs so then let them strike me dead today
<Dr_Willis> Zugot,  thers some sort of network service/init script thats supposed to write that file automaticially
<holycow> majyk, don't lump me in with the god's i'm just dweebage
<holycow> :)
<Zugot> Dr_Willis thats silly
<Dr_Willis> Zugot,  i THINK you want to check out some "static ip and dhcp" wiki page
<Dr_Willis> Zugot,  whatever. :P
<ltibor65> Isn't gcc in Ubuntu 5.10?
<Zilenos> i have a load average of .28 .58 .32.... what does load average mean?
<holycow> majyk, i felt the same way about java actually, the new instructyions however have you build your own deb ... and i guess thats okay
<soundray> ltibor65, are you pulling our legs?
<Dr_Willis> Zugot,  come up with a better way to handle the wireless network jumping/hopping then.
<Dr_Willis> Zugot,  at least i THINK thats whats going on.
<holycow> majyk, i know what you are getting at in other words
<SockerFot> someone highlight mw
<SockerFot> e
<LjL> ltibor65: don't think so, install it with "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<Zugot> Dr_Willis if i modify the resolv.conf myself, i don't want ubuntu to touch it.   i understand that works for wireless... but in other cases its fairly annoying
<ruminator> Zugot: try chattr +i /etc/resolve.conf
<Dr_Willis> Zugot,  take it to the forums - im sure theres a large and heated discussion there.
<Dr_Willis> Zugot,  actually i think theres some OTHER config file you change and it rembers it then. but i forget which
<yatesy> Zugot: using dhcp? by default that'll overwrite the values in there
<yatesy> if so then modify dhclient.conf
<ltibor65> LjL, Must I scrive: " sudo aptitude install build-essential?"
<LjL> ltibor65: that will install gcc as well as other tools you need for compiling, yes
<Zugot> yatesy i just use the kde network settings tool to change the default
<Zilenos> does any one why it wont record when i plug in my guitar into the computer
<LjL> ltibor65: (the verb in english is "write" ;)
<Zugot> i'm just not used to have the system be so smart
<yatesy> dhclient has done that for years
<ltibor65> Thanks.
<Stork> i'm having trouble with Step 4 (installing java) at http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#jre
<soundray> Zilenos, maybe the input level is too low.
<Dr_Willis> Zugot,  yep - figuring out how they 'idiot proofed' the tools and  useing them like an idiot - is getting to be  a common task these days. :)
<Stork> i can't find Miscellaneous - Text Based (multiverse) > java-package in Synaptic Package Manager
<Zilenos> soundray, no i checked that
<mommer> this sucks really. Why does ubuntu ship a broken kernel module?
<ltibor65> Are you english, LjL?
<KBlacKBoX> Stork merci*
<Zugot> yatesy: yeah it has... but how many times does dhclient update /etc/resolv.conf?  its seems like it was doing it every 15 minutes
<soundray> Zilenos, have you tried the mixer settings?
<cbear> what's the best distro for a laptop, it seems slow on the one i installed it on and i can't get the pcmia wifi card going
<Stork> anyone?
<LjL> ltibor65: no, i'm italian, if i were english, i would probably not understand your "scrive" at all :) but in italian it's similar
<cbear> that is ubuntu seems slo
<Zilenos> soundray, yeah i even maxed all controls
<Zilenos> alsamixer
<yatesy> Zugot: should be when its first run and requests details that go into resolv.conf, like nameservers and domain names
<soundray> Have you tried another sound source?
<mommer> cbear,  I've got slackware to work nicely. You will have to customize the kernel, though.
<soundray> !tell Dex-Freudii about repositories
<Zilenos> soundray, what do you mean by that? using another card?
<Zilenos> i have an audigy platinum
<holycow> cbear, #1 all linux distros are just linux. they all have the same tools available to them
<crov> Stork,  try this, i am also installing jre https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<soundray> Zilenos, no, using a microphone for example.
<Zilenos> yeah the mic works
<holycow> lol hate that, ask question then jump
<Zilenos> it works if i record on the mic, however, when i plug in my guitar to the sound card it doesnt record
<kismet> Hi all! Which package contain the mtd.h file? So that I can compile my program?
<holycow> Zilenos, your levels are wrong for the guitar
<gardin> i have an email server with cyrus, but clients fails to move sent mails to the sent mail folder with the error "Permission denied" but the user has full access to that mailbox, what's wrong? How do i tell cyrus witch folder that is the sent folder? Only by naming it sent-mail?
<Zilenos> holycow, my levels?
<Storkme> i'm having trouble with Step 4 (installing java) at http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#jre . I can't find Miscellaneous - Text Based (multiverse) > java-package in Synaptic.
<_jason> ubotu ?
<holycow> Zilenos, damn i wish i could remember what i did ... what are you uising to record?
<Zilenos> holycow, audacity
<crov> Stork,  also this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions  , and here you have my sources.list  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5334  *check line 18
<Zilenos> what do you use to record?
<holycow> Zilenos, oh i used that too, but it's been so long
<gardin> plz help! :D
<_jason> Storkme, crov, there are javadebs available but I don't know where they are right now since ubotu isn't here
<gardin> ubotu's dead
<gardin> :D
<holycow> Zilenos, if i remember correctly and i could be wrong i had to turn up the mic volumes to actually hear the guitar versus simple miced voice
<trivial> hi everyone, I have a problem with my  Integrated USB WLAN 802.11 B/G module (b/g Reserved)..cannot locate hardware
<yatesy> well obviously, guitars further away :P
<ltibor65> LjL, do you use Ubuntu?
<Bog_> what are some popular media managers for linux... like itunes
<rambo3> how do i reinstall alsa?
<Storkme> Bog_, ephpod is one
<LjL> ltibor65: i use kubuntu specifically, but yet
<LjL> yes
<holycow> trivial, did you check if there is support in linux for it, typically if it doesn't work in debian/ubuntu its not supported (with some exceptions)
<Bog_> storke: ephpod.com?
<Storkme> google
<jackmacokc> !samba
<Storkme> so how do i install java :| ?
<dylan> kbrooks, is linux insecure by default?
<Bog_> stork: doesn't have to be for ipod
<Zilenos> holycow, yeah that works to, having the sound of amp go through mic then to computer, but i wanted the guitar plugged in directly to the computer, i can get the guitar to work with the speakers but when i record the sound onnly comes off the speakers only and does not record
<gutsohn> hi! after shutdown -h ** the last ten times every minute a broadcast message is sent. anybody knows where i can influence this?
<gardin> my god, cyrus doesn't work!! users has all rights to create, remove and all that, but it responses with "permission denied" :(
<yatesy> an OS is as secure as you can make it
<Storkme> Bog_, don't know then :)
<holycow> Zilenos, no no i meant with a 1/4 to 1/8th converter into the mic jack
<Zilenos> oohhh
<gardin> gutsohn: shutdown -h now
<holycow> Zilenos, it comes off the speakers and doesn't record?
<Storkme> ok forget java, linux is too complicated
<Bog_> storke: it says windows, not linux based
<Zilenos> holycow, yes
<holycow> Zilenos, did you select the right source in app?
<jackmacokc> storkme, you mean for firefox, or just in general
<Zilenos> holycow, uh oh, lol
<Bog_> storke: what it is: EphPod is a full-featured, easy-to-use Windows application
<Storkme> jackmacokc, in general
<crov> Stork,  try this, i am also installing jre https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<crov> Stork,  also this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions  , and here you have my sources.list  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5334  *check line 18
<trivial> I ve checked the hardware manufacturer (SiS) and there is a driver called sis162u
<blekos> hi guys
<Storkme> Bog_, sorry, a friend told me it was for linux
<gutsohn> gardin: i want to use a different time, but the broadcast messages the last then minutes are bad, i want for example only two at the end...
<jackmacokc> storkme, have you read the instructions on the wiki? I found them pretty easy to follow
<blekos> could u tell me how i can install new fonts?
<kbrooks> dylan, no
<blekos> (I need to intall greek characters)
<Bog_> what media managers do people here use?
<holycow> blekos, just put then into your ~/.fonts dir
<gardin> then man shutdown :D, or shutdown --help
<Zilenos> holycow,  no i didnt
<jackmacokc> storkme, alternatively, search the forums for "EasyUbuntu" -- its an ap that installs java, among other things, with one click more or less
<blekos> thnx
<Storkme> jackmacokc, yes, and i couldn't find the package on synaptic that's supposed to be there
<Zilenos> oops :p
<CygnusX7> Hi. Is it true that Ubuntu has no building tools, like say I wanted to compile my own binary?
<holycow> blekos, they can be either ttf or adobe fonts
<[A] ndy80> how can I set the default application in Nautilus? for example... if I want mp3 to be opened with bmp by default and not Rythmbox.
<holycow> Zilenos, works now?
<jackmacokc> storkme, which package were you searching for
<Dr_Willis> CygnusX7,  totally false.
<crov> Storkme, read my 2 last post to Stork,
<shivy> Good day people
<Zilenos> no, i need to figure out how to change the source first
<Dr_Willis> CygnusX7,  none are installed by DEFAULT however.. its a 2 min install  or so. "sudo apt-get build-essential"
<trivial> the problem is that ndiswrapper says "driver present" only and my wireless led is permanently off
<_jason> Storkme, crov, seveas's repo has hava packages: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<_jason> java even
<CygnusX7> My friend who runs Debian kept insisting that he doesnt use binaries and manually builds everything, which he cannot do with ubuntu and kept telling me not to "fragment the community". i am a TOTAL newbie and just started playing with ubuntu, i love it but this has me woried about when i know more
<CygnusX7> so it's false ?
<HighHopes> Hello folks! I've just installed xorg+gdm+fluxbox in my box and fluxbox loads really slow... I read many postings about this but I could not get a solution... What can I do? ...
<Storkme> jackmacokc, which forums
<holycow> CygnusX7, well what specifically are you worried about
<jackmacokc> storkme, ubuntuforums
<Zilenos> holycow, do i go to preferences and change the recording device to something else?
<crov> _jason,  ok thnx i think i have done install of java trought this wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<gutsohn> gardin: not that what i want, but thx
<shivy> im looking for a good HTML editor But I cant find any userfriendly ? any Suggestions ?
<holycow> CygnusX7, couple of things 1: i love debian, without debian there is no ubuntu
<CygnusX7> well, say being able to install irssi, or being able to run tcl scripts, that sort of ting
<holycow> 2: the day ubuntu forks from debian is the day i leave back to debian
<CygnusX7> thing*
<crov> _jason,  and its Setting up sun-j2re1.5 (1.5.0+update06) ...   :)
<holycow> lots of people feel that way
<jackmacokc> storkme, check this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64629&highlight=easyubuntu
<_jason> crov, k cool
<soundray> holycow, seconded!
<CygnusX7> so why was he so spooked and trying to talk me out of ubuntu?
<SockerFot> hey
<holycow> 3: ubuntu basically takes the latest unstable every 6 months and freezes it and polishes it.  debian doesn't have the resources for this, and the deskt6op requires A LOT OF WORK.  i know i tried a debian desktop pilot
<SockerFot> what to do with these tar.bz2 files?
<CygnusX7> he had the same disdain for it as fr windows.. which was very odd
<holycow> #3 is actually a plus for debian not a minus
<jackmacokc> storkme, scratch that - it doesnt look like it installs the full package, just the firefox plugin
<gardin> how do i tell cyrus witch mailbox that is the sent-mail box? by naming it sent-mail only?
<soundray> CygnusX7, not everyone in Debian is happy about what Ubuntu is trying to do.
<dermaxx> jemand deutsches da der mir helfen kann?
<Zilenos> holycow, do i go to preferences and change the recording device to something else?
<_jason> SockerFot, tar jxvf file.bz2
<holycow> 4: ubuntu adds packages that make life easier that don't fall within the debian social policy guidlines ... which is good and bad simultaneously
<soundray> dermaxx, dafr musst Du Dich bei #ubuntu-de anmelden.
<skulrid> ppl I used AUTOMATIX to instal a lot of things, and one of them "debian" in debain games theres is quake 2 witch is the only one that doesnt work, it just dont start, anyone knows why?
<SockerFot> _jason, where?
<CygnusX7> holycow ok another question
<CygnusX7> i would like to have a dual boot system
<_jason> SockerFot, what are you trying to do?
<holycow> CygnusX7, the only bad things i can draw about ubuntu is the worry athat not enough of ubuntu work is going back to debian ... if there is such a thing.  it's mostly a worry because i don't know
<CygnusX7> should i install windows xp or ubuntu first?
<jackmacokc> sockerfot, it will untar it to the current directory in its own directory
<gardin> CygnusX7 xp first
<_jason> CygnusX7, XP
<holycow> there you go :)
<CygnusX7> great, it's already installed. thanks
<SockerFot> _jason, im trying to install Azureus bittorrent client wich i just downloaded
<shivy> Ehrm is there a html editor that is usable ?
<cliebow> anyone using directory_administrator?
<shivy> in ubuntu
<CygnusX7> last question
<jackmacokc> theres a package for that i'm sure sockerfot
<CygnusX7> does ubuntu include tcl?
<_jason> SockerFot, it may be easier to follow the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<CygnusX7> or do i have to download it/install it?
<holycow> CygnusX7, not that i know of but its an easy install
<holycow> CygnusX7, sudo apt-get install tcl
<holycow> CygnusX7, to search do apt-cache search tcl
<holycow> or...
<holycow> do system / admin / synaptic
<holycow> use gui :)
<CygnusX7> perfect. java isnt too hard to install is it?
<CygnusX7> or is it already packaged on the dvd? (i plan to use that to install from)
<djk_> CygnusX7: no, it's available in some repos
<holycow> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/ <-- there
<CygnusX7> perfect!!!
* holycow thanks Seveas 
<soundray> CygnusX7, it's in universe.
<holycow> :)
<holycow> soundray, it is?
<lonewolff> the java installer from java.com is not exactly hard to use either
<holycow> ah okay
<djk_> holycow: that repo doesn't work :p
<SockerFot> and what is python, is it good to have that installed?
<Seveas> lonewolff, it just installs crap all over your system...
<holycow> djk_, oh okay, i built my own so didn't check
<Red-Sox-2> !lart #kubuntu-offtopic Tm_T
<Seveas> djk_, the repo does work...
<CygnusX7> python is a scripting language, its needed really only if you run a webserver that uses python scripts
<Red-Sox-2> !lart
<Seveas> CygnusX7, bs
<kbrooks> Seveas, ^^^
<lonewolff> Seveas: ah i see, i dont use sun java anymore what with being on ppc but never paid much attention to it when i was on x86 lol
<gutsohn> bye
<Seveas> CygnusX7, half of ubuntu runs on python :)
<ltibor65> LjL, now I have gcc 4.0.2, but this cannot compile MPlayer 1.0pre7try2
<u|qos> how is the pdftools package called?
<Red-Sox-2> hmph
<kbrooks> CygnusX7, i use python
<CygnusX7> really?
<kbrooks> CygnusX7, yes
<CygnusX7> hehe im a newbie
<djk_> Seveas: well yes, but didn't you say a while ago that you closed it?
<holycow> CygnusX7, actually python is not so much used on the web, its used a lot for applicaitons that are between scripting and c++ kinds of things
<soundray> CygnusX7, holycow, sorry, I was slow. I meant tcl is in universe.
<holycow> soundray, ah k :)
<CygnusX7> what is universe?
<LjL> ltibor65: if you need another version, just "sudo aptitude install gcc-version", like "sudo aptitude install gcc-3.4"
<Seveas> djk_, limited access to people who ask, not closed :)
<LjL> ltibor65: but then remember to "export CC=gcc-3.4" before you start configuring and compiling!
<djk_> Seveas: hehe okay, guess i misunderstood you then ;)
<CygnusX7> Seveas, excuse me, i should learn a bit before answering questions :) (duh!)
<soundray> CygnusX7, it's a repository of packages that are supported by the community, but not by Ubuntu proper.
<holycow> CygnusX7, ubuntu has 3 repositories ... the main repository has the 2000 or so officially supported packages.  theother two have packages that are not supported but should work.
<rudiz> dermax, #ubuntu-de
<holycow> what soundray said
<CygnusX7> is there a wiki on this subject, holycow?
<CygnusX7> and i presume a good deal of the software is packaged on the dvd
<holycow> CygnusX7, the only wiki that counts is google :)
<CygnusX7> heh
<djk_> Seveas: why did you limit access?
<CygnusX7> thanks again
<sorush21> hi guys my Kubuntu Pc is faliling to boot after cecking battery state, now the hdd is working and I'm not sure what its doing, I don't have a battery on my pc and I'm talking to you from a laptop. Could someone tell me how I can enable and disable daemons from the command line in the recovery mode?
<meheren> can someone direct me to the plugin that allows totem to play .mov(quicktime) files?
<holycow> meheren, 1. download w32codecs 2. remove totem-gstreamer 3. install totem-xine
<Storkme_> hm, EasyUbuntu isn't all that easy
<holycow> should work then
<meheren> holycow:ok thx
<kbrooks> Storkme, i heard it caused problems
<Storkme_> it's confusing
<Storkme_> linux is generally confusing
<meheren> holycow:i alrready have totem xine should i install gstreamer then w32codec then install xine or should i be fine with just using xine?
<lonewolff> Storkme_: i tend to find from people, that its only confusing if you think like you did when you used windows
<holycow> Storkme, as are all things when you are learning them. eventually you build a schema in your mind, after which all you are doing is hanging knowledge onto that schema tree
<pc22> i have 3 linux & 1 win98pc. do i need to have samba server in each computer to connect to each other's folder? cos when i reinstalled ubuntu everything fucked up.
<holycow> wherein its fairly easy thereafter as it only become a process of googling
<BufordTJustice> anyone had itunes running on wine in ubuntu 5.10
<BufordTJustice> ?
<cliebow> sorush21: i yhink you need to use somethingl like update-rc.d
<lord_drachenblut> pc22 you could just run a openfiler server
<pc22> how is that lord_drachenblut ?
<cliebow> winscpont windows is easy
<holycow> meheren, no don't install totem-gstreamer, but do install w32codecs ... the codecs are used by totem-xine and contain .mov support
<cliebow> winscp on windows is easy
<jackmacokc> i need to upgrade the drive on my ubuntu box, whats the best way to backup everything i need - which i assume is /etc and /home
<lord_drachenblut> openfiler is a distro of linux that is built to be a nas
<meheren> holycow:it saysw32codecs is already the newest version but totem will not play .mov(quicktime) files!
<holycow> meheren, you did file/open on a .mov?
<pc22> sorry im new to linux. what is nas?
<meheren> no throuh a web browser
<lord_drachenblut> network attachedstorage
<Plutonic> hello, is anyone here known with wireless lan + wpa-psk configuration on an acer laptop, i'm stuck now
<holycow> meheren, webserver? you mean play it in a browser?
<meheren> holycow: yeh
<holycow> meheren, the plugin for mozillla is borked
<holycow> just forget using it
<meheren> oh
<holycow> that should of never made it out of the door
<meheren> ok
<meheren> even firefox and evolution?
<meheren> waddabout firefox and evolution?
<holycow> meheren, i would recommend removing the totem plugin manually ... it should be in /usr/lib/mozilla-?notsure?/plugins or something like that
<holycow> all of them
<lord_drachenblut> pc22 network attached storage
<meheren> ok
<pc22> lord_drachenblut, its a fileserver?
<holycow> all of them basically use totem to do the rendering, that plugin isn't working period
<lord_drachenblut> pc22 more or less
<meheren> holycow: is there a program that will play the .mov files in the browser then?
<holycow> meheren, what i do... is copy paste from source into totem player it self, right into file / open location
<meheren> ok
<pc22> lord_drachenblut, i cant use it as a desktop?
<meheren> that works then?
<holycow> meheren, not one that i know of that is good just yet.  give it time its hard to build that sort of thing
<meheren> yeh i no
<SockerFot> hello
<SockerFot> im trying to type in a thing in a terminal
<lord_drachenblut> pc22 would be recomended..... this is something you would want to shove in a closet and attach to the network and let all machines access it
<holycow> meheren, actually its very difficult, all of that stuff has to be reverse engineered, there are no specs and the fuckers refuse to open source anything
<SockerFot> but it says i need more authentication, how do i get it?
<SockerFot> it says i need "superuserauthentication"
<sorush21> cliebow: where can I read more about this and how does it help
<jcaine> hi all
<SockerFot> how the hell do i get that
<meheren> yep i no apple
<holycow> meheren, for all that open source / free software did for apple, they still cannot release a bloody qt player for linux
<holycow> amazing eh?
<meheren> all about good but all about them not open source
<jcaine> Is there anyway I can reduce the bass for all sound?
<meheren> lol
<Stork> what do i do with a .bin file?
<jackmacokc> if i copy /home and /etc over samba to my windows box, i should be able to restore them if i blow my drive away with no problems, right?
<pc22> openfiler is a full distro? i can use it as a desktop?
<meheren> tiger webserver is based on unix!
<lonewolff> Stork: assuming you trust it then ./filename.bin
<holycow> meheren, they are only the good guys because they are too small to be evil, the bastards would be as bad as ms if they were larger
<Stork> cool
<benoit_> hi
<meheren> yeh probally
<lord_drachenblut> pc22 i don't believe it is a full distro perse it is built to be network attached storage
<IQ-User> hi everybody
<holycow> nite all
<pc22> ahhh
<meheren> lets c you said usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins?
<lord_drachenblut> just google it and you will get all the info
<IQ-User> help...mi
<pc22> im on it now.
<pc22> any other option?
<lord_drachenblut> not off the top of my head
<benoit_> I try to use module-assistant to install my wifi card DWL-650+, driver is acx100, but when I try to install that say, download failed, you must add something to your source.list, contrib or non-free, I add non-free I found no contrib, is someone can help me ?
<Gorge544> hello
<pantz> can anyone tell me what to run to reconfigure X - like the thing that is run during installation to set the resolution?
<jackmacokc> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hexion> hello
<hexion> I have a problem...
<nickrud> benoit_, module-assistant seems to be asking for debian repositories
<meheren> how do i change permissions in the command line?
<IQ-User> i did install sl-modem an sl-modem-source and istall with module assistant the modules but the damn modem does not work
<IQ-User> can anyone help me?
<jackmacokc> pantz, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pantz> jackmacokc, thanks
<Gorge544> Does anyone know how to make the desktop fit the screen?
<benoit_> nickrud: I must add debian contrib and non-free isn't it going to do my ubuntu unstable ??
<jackmacokc> gorge544, change your resolution?
<Gorge544> alright
<hexion> I have a wireless connection at home. In windows, it connects automaticly when I start session... but not in ubuntu since I dist-upgraded from hoary. Anyone knows the solution????
<jackmacokc> gorge544, whats it set at?
<Gorge544> 1024, 768
<jackmacokc> gorge544, does your monitor not support 1024x768? Maybe you need to adjust the monitor
<IQ-User> i did install sl-modem an sl-modem-source and istall with module assistant the modules but the damn modem does not work????????????????????
<stainzed> hi guys
<Gorge544> It supports higher than that
<hexion> I have a wireless connection at home. In windows, it connects automaticly when I start session... but not in ubuntu since I dist-upgraded from hoary. Anyone knows the solution????
<benoit_> nickrud: but I must add stable testing or unstable ??
<IQ-User> the monitor migh use i810 and need the pach at startup
<jackmacokc> hi stainzed
<nickrud> benoit_, yeah, I wouldn't add those repos to ubuntu; I haven't used module-assistant myself, but if it's asking for debian repos it probably hasn't been altered for ubuntu
<IQ-User> use the 855G deb
<benoit_> nickrud: ok, but stable, testing or unstable ?
<jackmacokc> hexion, you're using ndiswrapper?
<jcaine> Is there anyway I can reduce the bass for all sound?
<nickrud> benoit_, good question :)
<server_newbie> I am having big trouble installling apache2 on my ubuntu server. I have installed, removed, & reinstalled and the only thing in the /etc/apache2 dir is mods-available. how do I get a good install?
<lord_drachenblut> anyone know how to get a usb headset working?
<hexion> jackmacokc, no..  normal drivers
<benoit_> nickrud: :)
<benoit_> gonna try stable at first
<IQ-User> i did install sl-modem an sl-modem-source and istall with module assistant the modules but the damn modem does not work????????????????????
<lord_drachenblut> i believe the headset is working but i can't get any programs to record from it
<jackmacokc> hexion, what kind of card
<Storkme> how can i get superuser privilege?
<nickrud> benoit_, I'd be scared to death about adding those repos; do apt-get install --simulate on every usage while those repos are enabled
<Storkme> how can i get superuser privilege?
<Storkme> err, sorry for the double post
<lonewolff> Storkme: use sudo before the command
<Seveas> Storkme, sudo
<_jason> Storkme, use sudo and your password when it asks
<hexion> pci wifi card, 802.11g
<jackmacokc> hexion, what brand/chipset
<lord_drachenblut> i thought sudo was for root
<jackmacokc> sudo = super user do
<hexion> I don't remember... what was the command to see it?
<Seveas> root is the superuser
<Storkme> odd!
<lonewolff> root/superuser are the same thing
<Storkme> "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Storkme> "
<benoit_> nickrud: ok
<lord_drachenblut> storkme do you have synaptic running
<Storkme> yes
<ZiX> ...
<ZiX> where's the ubuntu bot?
<lonewolff> Storkme: do you have apt-get or a graphical package manager already running?
<hexion> jackmacokc, brand is "connection n&c"  chipset Texas Instruments
<Storkme> not that i know
<lonewolff> (you can only run one of them at a time)
<Storkme> i'm running firefox, terminal, xchat, and file browser
<lord_drachenblut> storkme kill synaptic and try the command prompt again
<Storkme> ok it works now
<lord_drachenblut> i had the same problem storkme
<jackmacokc> hexion, sounds generic...who knows man. i know some chipsets were borked when breezy came around. yours could be one...
<ZiX> how to get gij into the browser?
<Storkme> does linux have envornmental variables?
<hexion> jackmacokc, ok thanks for the info... I think I'll have to wait for the solution with apt-get upgrade
<Seveas> Storkme, yes
<jackmacokc> hexion, check the forums..thats where you'll find some good info
<lord_drachenblut> i guess no one can help me with a usb headset
<pablo> hola
<hexion> jackmacokc, yes.. I've been looking since a couple months.. it seems there's no solution right now :(
<rambo3> i have installed alsa and made /etc/modutils/alsa and loaded driver with update-modules. But i still get no soundcards found when i run alsamixer . can you help?
<Storkme> odd, i just installed java like the Ubuntu FAQ Guide said, but when I do "java -version" it doesn't show me the version that i downloaded
<ZiX> how to get java?
<spike> hi there
<lord_drachenblut> rambo doubt anyone in here can been asking about a usb headset and know can be bothered to say anything
<meheren> apt-getinstall java
<spike> anybody using moinmoin on ubuntu?
<Storkme> ZiX, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<nickrud> Storkme, did you do sudo update-alternatives --config java ?
<Storkme> i did not, what does it do?
<pablo> hola
<nickrud> Storkme, it allows you to select from the different java versions installed on your computer; you need to run that when you install java
<whaley> question about directories, by convention what are /opt and /usr/local meant to be used for?
<hexion> jackmacokc, I go... thanks for your help :)
<hexion> bye
<Storkme> nickrud, thanks, you're a legend
<pc22> lord_drachenblut, any option?
<crov> Storkme,  i posted which link i use to install latest java *update6, i posted everthing why dont you read it/look
<ZiX> my browser can't load that page, stock
<ZiX> Storkme*
<meheren> how can i get opera on ubuntu?
<djk_> meheren: by downloading it?
<crov> Storkme, btw here java working just fine, first time sucess to install,
<djk_> meheren: and then installing it?
<rudiz> in the wiki is an instruction...you have to look for opera-browser
<MikeG> Help. Just hooked up a new monitor on my Ubuntu box. What command reconfigures X for available frequency and resolution for new monitor?
<jackmacokc> hexion, sure..sorry i couldnt help more
<ZiX> MikeG: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ZiX> :o
<sorush21> I need to rest my init to its default setting is there a way?
<dezot> is there somebody who could help me with the configuration of a Samsung LCD TV?
<pantz> i am trying to change my screen resolution but it seems it is not xorg.conf that sets resolution anymore - anyone have any ideas?
<MikeG> Zix Thank you.
<gnomefreak> MikeG, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ZiX> yw :P
<whaley> meheren, automatix has the ability to install opera for you: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295&highlight=opera
<whaley> meheren, I can't vouch for it though because I haven't used it yet
<djk_> meheren: go to opera.com, download the deb for ubuntu breezy , open a terminal, sudo dpkg -i opera-whatever-the-entire-name-is.deb
<jackmacokc> pantz, are you using fglrx?
<pantz> jackmacokc, no just the nv for now
<lord_drachenblut> pc22 options for what?
<Storkme_> when i go on synaptic and download a file, often it tells me i need to download a few more. is that normal?
<jackmacokc> pantz, i think you are using xorg..you sure you arent? or did you just not see any results after changing it?
<pantz> i ran  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and was able to add the 1152x864 to my xorg.conf - but the resolution preference doesn't show it
<pc22> for the ubuntu networking
<jackmacokc> did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pantz> jackmacokc, sorry yeah i am using xorg
<lord_drachenblut> pc22 i am pretty damn new at this myself or else i would be having issues getting a usb headset working
<pantz> jackmacokc, yeah i did
<jackmacokc> hmm
<dale> hello people
<Storkme_> hmm, i've never seen an ssl irc server before
<jackmacokc> pantz, not sure..assuming you write the changes, you should be able to reboot and get that res
<pantz> my xorg.conf has the 1152x864 mode for all bitrates? and i ctrl-alt-backspaced out of X to restart
<jackmacokc> pantz, its been my experience you have to restart completely to get resolution changes to take
<pantz> jackmacokc, i shouldn't need to reboot should i?
<whaley> Storkme_,  that is normal... most programs you need to install have dependancies on other files/programs/libraries
<pantz> jackmacokc, ok i will try that - hang on
<Storkme_> cool, thanks whaley
<jackmacokc> pantz, yes - i would..
<reagleBRKLN> Kubuntu 5.10 tries to automount sda1 *and* sda http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=4d0816337600dc509d3bf4fda94ea31b&p=539325#post539325
<reagleBRKLN> Unlike most problems where folks have trouble with the automount, I have too much of a good thing. I have an external single primary partition ext3 formatted usb drive. (At one point I had formatted it without a partition even (just the whole disk) and perhaps that confused it?) Can I tell automount not to worry about /dev/sda and just focus on /dev/sda1?
<hoopdr> hi are there any phonebook programs for gnome?
<Cityismine> Are any of you here web designers, can you tell me which book I should get to learn htmal & web design in general
<Storkme_> i have a problem while installing mysql. here's what the terminal said: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5336
<sorush21> !gmail
<ubotu> sorush21: Did you get hit by a windmill?
* xester good morning
<bolrod> good evening
<jackmacokc> hey xester
<appletree> hi@all
<sorush21> guys why does my boot up hang and fail?
<bolrod> I dont know
<xester> hi
<jackmacokc> no idea
<bolrod> it doesn't like you?
<jackmacokc> what did you do to it :)
<SockerFot> okay guys
<hoopdr> ohayo gozimass
<SockerFot> i have a major problem
<SockerFot> my root password isnt working
<jackmacokc> that work pantz?
<bolrod> thats no problem
<pantz> jackmacokc, nope :(
<SockerFot> bolrod, not?
<linkd> SockerFot: you dont have a root password, its disabled to start with.
<jackmacokc> hmm
<bolrod> try sudo
<bolrod> ?
<pantz> SubSection "Display"
<linkd> SockerFot: try sudo, use ur regular account password
<pantz>                 Depth           24
<pantz>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<pantz>         EndSubSection
<bolrod> holy crap.. I dont need to kow xorg.conf
<bolrod> :p
<SockerFot> linkd, i am. how do i get higher authentication in the terminal?
<loic___> hi
<Stork> anyone??
<djk_> bolrod: but it's essential :p
<loic___> anybody know how to tell iptables not to log everything but only the droped packets?
<Stork> i have a problem while installing mysql. here's what the terminal said: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5336
<jackmacokc> yeah, that looks ok i think
<erUSUL> pantz, do not paste here please
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<pantz> this is what i have but the resolution preference dialog only shows 1024x768 and lower
<linkd> SockerFot: sudo command. so like.. to open a file as root: sudo vim /etc/fstab
<pantz> erUSUL, sorry - i figure 4 lines would be ok
<SockerFot> linkd, i dont understand anything :/
<pantz> figured ...
<bolrod> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<jackmacokc> YGM pantz, i usually reboot and no problems
<io_> lento
<SockerFot> linkd, how do i authenticate myself. i am trying to install Azureus. it says i need "superuserauthentication" or something like that
<linkd> SockerFot: okok. say you wanted to execute a command as root, you type "sudo thecommand" where thecommand == the command you want to run as root
<erUSUL> pantz, this is a very crowded room. even 4 lines are too much ;)
<erUSUL> SockerFot, with sudo
<pantz> ok
<SockerFot> ok but tell me how
<djk_> SockerFot: sudo dpkg -i azureus.deb
<io_> sudo link
<linkd> SockerFot: once you run that itll ask for your password.
<linkd> SockerFot: just run the command with sudo prefixed..
<Tedd> Urg.
<Tedd> My head.
<Tedd> paulproteus here?
<paulproteus> Tedd: Yes.
<SockerFot> linkd, ok now it seems to work
<Tedd> ....What's wrong with you.
<pantz> jackmacokc, maybe i should install the nvidia drivers
<paulproteus> Have to leave in a few minutes, though, say five.
<Tedd> I talked to you at two in the morning.
<linkd> SockerFot: cool
<Tedd> It's 10:30 now.
<hoopdr> ffffffffff
<Tedd> Do you sleep? You should sleep.
<jackmacokc> pantz, hah..yeah that might help. might not support that resolution natively
<pantz> yeah
<pantz> do you know which packages i need for that?
<paulproteus> Tedd: I went to sleep between the two. (-:
<Tedd> :X
<jackmacokc> pantz, fglrx i think will do it..let me see
<bolrod> I could run 1280x1024 without nvidia drivers...
<Tedd> Anyways, I still have that pastebinning of the error. Wan't it?
<SockerFot> linkd, no, now it says it cant reach the archive
<jackmacokc> pantz, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia+driver
<pantz> jackmacokc, thats for ati
<pantz> jackmacokc, thanks alot fory your help
<jackmacokc> pantz, nvidia-glx is for nvidia
<djk_> SockerFot: you have a tar.gz don't you?
<SockerFot> linkd, fuck this shit. it says it cant reach catalog
<jackmacokc> sure thing pantz, i'm a master of ubuntuforums search function :)
<SockerFot> djk_, no i have a deb.
<Murrlin> g'morning.
<bolrod> maybe you want to try the .tar.gz of azureus
<bolrod> :)
<SockerFot> dpkg -i azureus_2.3.0.4-3_all.deb this is the command im supposed to write
<SockerFot> but it says it cant find the catalog
<bolrod> sudo dpkg -i az....................................
<[matrim] > hello.
<Murrlin> I'm having a bit of trouble getting firestarter and d4x to run at startup/login (and minimized to the system area of the taskbar)
<djk_> SockerFot: did you install the dependencies mentioned on the wikipage?
<[matrim] > does anyone know of an achive handler that can handle .rar filesin split format? (r01 r02....)
<SockerFot> djk_, yeah, but i didnt find the first one though
<djk_> [matrim] : unrar
<bolrod> rar and unrar ?
<bolrod> :)
<jackmacokc> murrlin, whats the issue
<SockerFot> j2re1.4 that one i didnt find
<bolrod> pfff
<[matrim] > djk_, how do I order it to search for the next file in a serie then?
<jackmacokc> murrlin, did you set it to use the tray in firestarter prefs?
<bolrod> you can't run azureus without java
<Murrlin> for d4x, it runs on startup but (ok get back to that one) and firestarter, won't start, 'no root privs'
<djk_> [matrim] : you just do unrar e *.rar ;) or unrar x *.rar
<Murrlin> let me look in the menu to see how it works there
<bolrod> unrar is not in the standard repos. right?
<Dex-Freudii> my bad bad memory, made me forget the name of the person who was helping me out with gqcam
<bolrod> wasn't it in universe or something
<djk_> SockerFot: azureus depends on the JVM. preferably 1.5
<soundray> Dex-Freudii, I'm here.
<bolrod> 1.5 is faster then 1.4
<SockerFot> djk_,  whats jvm?
<bolrod> java virtual machine
<djk_> SockerFot: java virtual machine
<jackmacokc> hmm, thats weird murrlin. not sure on that, sorry. i installed from the repos and it worked without a hitch
<Storkme_> java virtual machine
<Storkme_> i have a problem while installing mysql. here's what the terminal said: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5336
<SockerFot> djk_, and where do i find it?
<Storkme_> SockerFot, java.sun.com
<SockerFot> yeah but thats another problem
<jackmacokc> murrlin, wait - are you trying to start the GUI at startup or the daemon?
<SockerFot> first i need the terminal to install the .deb file right?
<djk_> Storkme: a deb will be easier for him than a bin....
<bolrod>  /etc/init.d/mysql start ?
<hoopdr> hello computer
<Tedd> okay. paulproteus I'm gonna try anuse this tutorial i've found. I'll get back here with results. Thank you sooo much for your help, drop me a line on AIM sometime (Amisfitintime) and if you need hosting I'll help you out.
<Tedd> Later.
<Storkme_> djk_, fair enough
<djk_> SockerFot:
<djk_> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu breezy java
<Storkme_> i have a problem while installing mysql. i'm using the guide on the ubuntu install manual. here's what the terminal said: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5336
<djk_> add that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<djk_> and sudo apt-get update
<kbrooks> um
<BufordTJustice> anyone had itunes running on ubuntu 5.10
<BufordTJustice> ?
<kbrooks> djk_, that is an unofficial repo
<djk_> kbrooks: and?
<jackmacokc> sockerfot, yes use the terminal
<Storkme_> please someone help :|
<[matrim] > djk_, that would work if it's slit as many .rar files, but the file is split as .rar + .r01-.r48
<djk_> kbrooks: i don't remember seeing the jdk1.5 in any official repo..
<Storkme_> pleeeeaaase??
<sorush20> guys is there program that can backup my files to gmail ?
<djk_> [matrim] : just extract the foo.rar, it should detect the rest.
<SockerFot> djk_, and what to do when iv'e downloaded that?
<jackmacokc> storkme, sounds like its not running
<rambo3> can i reinstall ubuntu from scratch?
<Storkme_> jackmacokc, how do i run it ?
<rambo3> with apt
<[matrim] > djk_, tried, it fails once the .rar file is done. same for all split archives
<Storkme_> just execute it?
<sorush20> guys I still can't fix the problem please help .. I don't even know what is going on.. what does it mean when the boot hangs and fails freezes?
<jackmacokc> probably need to restart it storkme_
<jackmacokc> probably under /etc/init.d/
<djk_> SockerFot: after you did apt-get install whatever/the/name/of/the/java/package/is you can install azureus.
<SockerFot> djk_, ???
<jackmacokc> storkme_ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96393&highlight=restart+mysql
<SockerFot> djk_, what to do when iv'e downloaded the file that you linked to
<djk_> SockerFot: oh, you just downloaded a deb from there?
<Murrlin> ok brb trying.
<SockerFot> djk_, yeah
<djk_> SockerFot: and it's the proper one for breezy?
<SockerFot> eh, there where like five files there and idownloaded the biggest one
<DADE> una pregunta
<DADE> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<DADE> para entrar a irc-hispano.org como hago?
<ubuntu_> how do I tell grub from where to load stage2?
<Dr_AceL> dr_strangelove, here?
<[matrim] > djk_, found the error, ungraded to unrar-nonfree
<DADE> ow can i connect to irc-hispano.org?
<djk_> SockerFot: but it is for the ubuntu version you are using, right?
<yesori> #freebsd
<ogg> will ubuntu breezy work fine on my ibm thinkpad t41?
<ubuntu_> ogg, try live CD ;)
<K_Dallas> ogg: the best to find out is to grasp the liveCD and try it on your thinkpad
<DADE> please
<djk_> [matrim] : ah, yea, also, if you have ace files, go to the winace site and get their linux-unace, the repo unace is crap
<DADE> how can i connect to irc-hispano.org?
<Storkme> jackmacokc, how can i run mysql?
<ubuntu_> DADE, the same way you connected HERE
<deluxe> hey
<deluxe> its me again
<[matrim] > djk_, thanks, will do
<djk_> [matrim] : no problem :)
<ubuntu_> How do I tell grub where to look for stage2?
<SockerFot> djk_, hey man i think it worked
<deluxe> now i got my sound but my tvcard does play tv but not the audio :/
<soundray> DADE, it depends on your IRC client. Why don't you /join #ubuntu-es first, though.
<ogg> livecd. youre right.
<deluxe> can someone help??
<DADE> my client is X-Chat
<SockerFot> djk_, i just didnt write the right things or something
<K_Dallas> deluxe, be patient
<soundray> ubuntu_, you don't have to. It looks for it in /boot/grub/ by default.
<djk_> SockerFot: that's good then :)
<djk_> SockerFot: yeah, you should be careful with what you write...
<deluxe> ugh
<deluxe> is there a german channel here?
<jackmacokc> storkme, try the services administration panel
<deFrysk> !de
<ubotu> hmm... de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<djk_> !de
<K_Dallas> ubuntu-de?
<deluxe> !de
<K_Dallas> yeah ;)
<djk_> damn you deFrysk :p
<deFrysk> ;p
<SockerFot> djk_, i had to write like /home/sockerFot/etcetera but i didnt understand that at first :D
<deluxe> thx
<DADE> i did the same way but it tells me irc-hispano.org doesn exist
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DADE> ubotu, ok grax, mirare ayi
<ubotu> DADE: No idea
<deFrysk> lol
<Storkme> jackmacokc, it says that mysql is already running
<DADE> ok thanks
<DADE> bye
<Storkme> jackmacokc, nevermind, it works now
<Storkme> thanks
<jackmacokc> storkme, hold on..i'll install mysql real quick so i can tell you
<jackmacokc> oh ok
<Storkme> thanks very much
<Storkme> but it's good now :)
<Murrlin> ok d4x is fine. but I still can't get firestarter to run on startup
<SockerFot> djk_, YEAH MAN I FINALLY INSTALLED IT! woooaaaaaha. yeees!
<Murrlin> the same line that's used in the menu, only gives gksudo help instead of running anything
<ubuntu_> soundray, how does it know where / is?
<djk_> SockerFot: goody :)
<xored> what FS types are possible for CDRMs / DVDS ? iso9960
<SockerFot> djk_, damned, i didnt install the right javah
<soundray> When you run grub-install, it assumes / is on the partition that is mounted on / if you see what I mean.
<deFrysk> xored, use auto
<djk_> SockerFot: what did you install?
<meheren> how can i get opera on ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> my prob: I got my root partition on /dev/hda8, a windows part. on /dev/hda1, I deleted the win part. and copied /dev/hda8 via gparted to /dev/hda1... I removed the bootflag of /dev/hda8, and enabled it on /dev/hda1. Ichrooted to /dev/hda1 and made grub-install hd0, but now when grub stats, it just says "loading grub stage 2" and then it stucks... can anyone help? (I just want to move my root partition)
<djk_> meheren: by reading what i said earlier!
<deFrysk> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<mannyman> newbie says: I cannot enable root for sudo commands anymore. I'm locked out ... H E E E L L L P P P
<ramza3> anybody know why a thinkpad would lose eth0 as a device and hence eth0 is not found.  The device manager has the card recoginized
<meheren> ok thx
<linuxgeek2> sudo su -root
<linuxgeek2> does'nt that work
<jackmacokc> murrlin, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96951&highlight=gksudo+startup
<mannyman> says I'm not authorized for sudo commands anymore
<mannyman> like I said ... locked out
<mifritscher> hmm
<SockerFot> okay
<mannyman> please help .. this newbie just installed and is having a very bad first experience
<SockerFot> how to install/open a .bin file?
<SockerFot> what command?
<mifritscher> you must du it with the user you have created during installation
<mannyman> I have !
<mifritscher> hmpf
<mifritscher> are you in the group admin?
<mifritscher> it's in /etc/groups
<SockerFot> djk_, hey
<mannyman> can't see ... no way
<damp> i hate people
<deFrysk> SockerFot, depends on what file it is
<Dr_Willis> I hate .bin files. :P
<jackmacokc> storkme, FYI - to restart that daemon is 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart'
<Stork> ah, thanks
<mannyman> newbie says: I cannot enable root for sudo commands anymore. I'm locked out ... H E E E L L L P P P
<mannyman> says I'm not authorized for sudo commands anymore
<mannyman> please help .. this newbie just installed and is having a very bad first experience
<_jason> mannyman, did you ever have sudo access?
<jackmacokc> stork, most things are that way... /etc/init.d/daemonname restart
<mannyman> look I installed before just fine
<mannyman> but when I install using expert and configure root account thsi ALWAYS happens
<ompaul> mannyman, sudo and use your own password
<mannyman> trust me it's a bug
<Dr_Willis> then file a bug report.
<deFrysk> mannyman, stop using expert when installing ubuntu it server no purpose
<mannyman> sure, now is there any way to get root again ?
<deFrysk> serves*
<jackmacokc> mannyman, chill out....do a regular install not expert
<mannyman> yes it does for me
<ramza3> how can I renable eth0
<jackmacokc> ramza3, go to the network admin panel
<deFrysk> !tell mannyman about root
<Stork> where does XChat log to?
* Dr_Willis wonders why bother with the expert install...
<ramza3> jackmacokc, I have network settings open, but only the modem is found, yet my device manager has the ethernet card
<coz> hello all
<Dr_Willis> or is the 'server' install called an 'expert' install.. or did i totally Miss any referance to an 'expert' install just 10 min ago when i started installing 5.10 on my other machine.
<Tedd|X> AUGH.
<Tedd|X> This is a pain.
<mannyman> sure, I've read the manual, now is there any way to get root again ?
<coz> there is a url "www.linuxquestions.org" that requires a password but how would I get there?  andyone know about this site?
<Dex-Freudii> hi... I'm trying to make my Ezonics webcam run on ubuntu, but I can't
<Tedd|X> Can anybody tell me how to change my permissions so I can delete /lib/ from usr/local?
<HighHopes> For other who could possibly help me too... I'm having the following problem: I made an Ubuntu fresh install without Xorg.. just console. Then I installed Xorg and all worked fine with several Window Managers and Desktops ... but Fluxbox is loading very slow at startup :(
<soundray> Guys, can you please help. Dex-Freudii wants to get his USB camera to work. It should be supported  by cpia.
<Dr_Willis> mannyman,  cant 'sudo' at all?
<jackmacokc> ramza3, hmm..is it not listed in ifconfig?
<_jason> Tedd|X, you would use sudo if you wanted to do that
<coz> well you can change permission or ownership
<Dex-Freudii> should I create by hand /dev/video0?
<mannyman> exactly !
<Tedd|X> _jason: How do I delete with sudo
<Dex-Freudii> should I load by hand the kernel modules?
<Tedd|X> sudo what
<coz> chmod for permissions and chown for ownership
<Stork> how come my file broswer doesn't show me /home/alex/.xchat2 even though i KNOW the directory exists?
<deFrysk> Tedd|X, why would you delete that ?
<Dr_Willis> mannyman,  boot to single user mode and set the password perhaps.
<_jason> Tedd|X, the rm command deletes a files
<_jason> Tedd|X, sudo rm file
<mannyman> ok, how do I do that (you mean recovery mode?)
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  .whatever = hidden files.  with a . in front
<Tedd|X> So I could do
<jackmacokc> stork, ctrl-H shows hidden files
<Tedd|X> sudo rm /lib/
<Tedd|X> or just sudo rm lib
<ramza3> jackmacokc, ifconfig says device not found.  Yet it worked last night(oops that was before I did an ubuntu update)
<Dr_Willis> mannyman,  similer,, or at the grub menu, append 'single' to the end of the kernel= options
<_jason> Tedd|X, to rm a directory you need recursive: sudo rm -r directory ; MAKE SURE YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DELETING
<deFrysk> Tedd|X, would be a rm -rf in that case
<mannyman> ok, I'll try
<mannyman> what command though ?
<CPUFreak91> I get an error from Totem whenever I try to play an *.mp4
<Tedd|X> -r or -rf
<Dr_Willis> mannyman,  ugh.. 'passwd' is the command to set the passwords
<soundray> When you plugin a USB device, what part of Ubuntu is responsible for loading the correct kernel driver?
<CPUFreak91> It says something about a bug but nothing else... very helpful... sorry
<_jason> Tedd|X, read man rm for the details
<deFrysk> !tell CPUFreak91 about resticted formats
<Tedd|X> ...?
<CPUFreak91> I have the mp4 libraries
<_jason> Tedd|X, type: man rm
<CPUFreak91> and lame and faad and faac
<deFrysk> Tedd|X, dont remove anything as root when clueless
<Quistis> ellow, does anyone use the Symbios logic SYM20403 scsi card (or any other sym53c416 chipset cards)?
<root__> hey
<ramza3> I think the upgrade did my eth0 wrong
<soundray> Stork, it should work if you load file:///home/alex/.xchat2/
<root__> dose any one know how i can get shout cast on ubuntu?
<deFrysk> root__,  are you root ?
<bluefoxicy> messages every channel
<Dr_Willis> deFrysk,  yes he is.
<CPUFreak91> BTW, why doesn't Ubuntu come with  Xine?
<root__> no i just didnt specify a user name and that come up
<Dr_Willis> CPUFreak91,  'legal' issues most likely
<ikor> root__: heh, od apt-cache search shoutcast
<deFrysk> CPUFreak91, sudo apt-get install xine
<CPUFreak91> ahh
<ikor> ha
<anatole> anyone successfully using cdfs on breezy?
<CPUFreak91> @deFrysk: Stupid winmodems... force me to use WIndows for any internet.
<xiaogil> Is it possible to connect via WIFI two laptops that have basic WIFI cards ?
<ubuntu_> my prob: I got my root partition on /dev/hda8, a windows part. on /dev/hda1, I deleted the win part. and copied /dev/hda8 via gparted to /dev/hda1... I removed the bootflag of /dev/hda8, and enabled it on /dev/hda1. Ichrooted to /dev/hda1 and made grub-install hd0, but now when grub stats, it just says "loading grub stage 2" and then it stucks... can anyone help? (I just want to move my root partition)
<ramza3> hmm, /dev/eth0 doesnt even have a device there
<root__> can you get a shoutcast player for linux?
<Tedd|X> _jason, deFrysk: So F would force it, and and R would remove it recursively. What does 'remove it recursively' mean? That it removes it if it sees it any time at all?
<dagaren> xiaogil -> yes, it is possible
<soundray> Guys, you plug a supported USB device, but the driver doesn't load. How to troubleshoot?
<xiaogil> dagaren: is there a wiki somewhere to do that ?
<Chris_Tucker> whats the command to turn an RPM into a tar.gz? for instance in gentoo its rpm2targz
<soundray> Chris_Tucker, man alien
<dagaren> xiaogil: one laptod wireless card should be configured as 'ad-hoc' and the other laptop card as 'managed'
<HighHopes_> Oh.. I've got disconnected
<Storkme> how come when i do "set" in terminal it doesn't show a value for java, but when i use the java command it works?
<HighHopes_> this is the problem: http://pastebin.com/447311
<Chris_Tucker> thanks soundray, figured that was it
<Storkme> anyone?
<ramza3> do I need to create a root user, should I?
<Storkme> fgfdgfdge45645y
<deFrysk> !tell Storkme about java
<Chris_Tucker> ramza3, no, and no
<debugger> hi
<xiaogil> dagaren: can the network tool of ubuntu do that or do I need to do it via a terminal ?
<rubem> hi there
<bornxbackwards> how do I install a .tar in ubuntu
<debugger> from what repo can I get the bison package?
<keythumper> ramza3, I did this:  sudo su -  and then did passwd
<rubem> i instaled the sun jre, but when i type "java" it is executet de gcj, who do i uninstall de gjc?
<deFrysk> !info bison
<ubotu> bison: (A parser generator that is compatible with YACC), section devel, is optional. Version: 1:2.0-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 285 kB, Installed size: 1104 kB
<ramza3> keythumper, what is that doing, just giving a password to root
<Chris_Tucker> bornxbackwards, a .tar cant be "installed" it depends on whats in that .tar
<dagaren> xiaogil: well.. I don't know if there is a tool, I always do it via terminal... but it is very easy
<Storkme> deFrysk, that doesn't really help
<keythumper> ramza3, yes..   I am used to that way, (root having a passwd)
<keythumper> ramza3, I am not used to sudo that is...
<bornxbackwards> Chris_Tucker, yeah well, i want to compile VMware
<bahblahblahbah> how do I delete a line from the middle of a file? programming that is...
<dagaren> xiaogil: #iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc                 wlan0 is the name of the device
<trappist> bornxbackwards: you have the vmware source?
<debugger> deFrysk, can you be more specific? :|
<xiaogil> dagaren : could you give me the two commands to execute on both laptops to do that ?
<bornxbackwards> Chris_Tucker, I downloaded the .tar.gz of VMware.com
<Chris_Tucker> bornxbackwards, tar -xvf file.tar
<dagaren> xiaogil: #iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<debugger> deFrysk, I don't yet have my network card working on where I have the ubuntu installed :|
<Storkme> bahblahblahbah, depends on your language
<trappist> bornxbackwards: tar zxf file.tar.gz
<bahblahblahbah> Storkme c++
<trappist> bornxbackwards: there's a difference between a .tar and a .tar.gz
<Chris_Tucker> bornxbackwards that will extract it
<Storkme> bahblahblahbah, in that case, #c++ ;)
<ramza3> why do I care anyway, my internet doesnt work
<Chris_Tucker> bornxbackwards, if its a .tar.gz then -zxvf instead of just -xvf
<werneri> When booting Ubuntu Live cd, I don't get X started. What informations about my graphic card do I need in order to find out how to fix the problem?
<debugger> deFrysk, nm.. I found http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/allpackages
<dagaren> xiaogil: then you configure the ip direcction in the two laptops
<werneri> Note that I tried loading Knoppix 2.1 (from 2001!!) and it loaded X without any problem
<dagaren> xiaogil: and the gateway in the 'managed' laptop
<xiaogil> dagaren: ip direction ?
<soundray> werneri, first thing to do is to play with the boot options (F2, F3... before kernel boots)
<werneri> soundray: what kind of options? have any idea?
<dagaren> xiaogil: yes, something like this: #ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.2
<soundray> werneri, framebuffer and resolution-related options. They are documented.
<bornxbackwards> then I used to ./configure, make, make install, but it doens't work
<ramza3> ok question, I have lspci | grep Eth and find something, but when I do; dmesg | grep eth ... I get nothing ..eth0 not working
<werneri> soundray: Is there any info I could take from the Knoppix output?
<DrBair> I'm trying to rescue some data off a corrupt flash drive, I have a good amount of the data back but not quite everything.  Any suggested tools?
<Dr_AceL> trying to install flash for firefox, what do I put for install dir?
<werneri> soundray: it says: Unknown vendor|unknown device 1002:5e6b using XFree86(Vesa) Server
<Dr_AceL> I tried /usr/lib/firefox and tells me not valid dir
<soundray> werneri, as I say, it's a matter of playing around.
<soundray> werneri, it's difficult to give detailed advice via IRC
<werneri> soundray: ok, thanks. Will come back later
<soundray> werneri good luck.
<werneri> soundray: thx
<ikor> ramza3: do sudo ifup eth0; /sbin/ifconfig|grep -ir eth0 . u will see, is eth0 is up or not
<ortner> Hiho
<ramza3> ikor, one sec; I will paste the results
<ortner> How do i burn .mp3 on a music cd? it says that i dont have the right plugin
<Tedd|X> paulproteus: still around?
<deFrysk> ortner, with serpentine
<dagaren> ortnet: serpentine
<deFrysk> !tell ortner anout restrictedformats
<ortner> deFrysk: yeah and gonomebaker, i get the same error. "not a suported file"
<deFrysk> !tell ortner about restrictedformats
<ramza3> oh yea, no internet cant do that
<Tedd|X> Can anybody help me install Libnjb 2.2.4
<Tedd|X> PLeeeeeeeaaase
<deFrysk> ortner, read ubotu's message
<rubem> How can I install skype?
<Tedd|X> rubem: Automatix
<ortner> deFrysk: thanks
<deFrysk> !tell ruben about skype
<rubem> Tedd|X ??
<Tedd|X> rubem, do a search on Ubuntuforums.org for "automatix"
<deFrysk> rubem, read ubotu's message
<Tedd|X> !tell rubem about automatix
<ramza3> ikor, this is part of the message: http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=9106
<deFrysk> Tedd|X, automatix is crap
<Tedd|X> ?
<Tedd|X> How so? I thought it worked pretty nicely
<Tedd|X> Why hate it? Because it isn't supported by Ubuntu?
<Stork> hmm
<Tedd|X> It's a useful tool
<deFrysk> Tedd|X, and what if it goes wrong with automatix ?
<deFrysk> where do you complain ?
<Tedd|X> This is true, but 's never happened to me so far.
<deFrysk> Tedd|X, here perhaps ?
<ramza3> ikor, it was working before I did an update yesterday
<SockerFot> does anyone know any good gnome program to play audio in?
<ortner> deFrysk: but i can listen to the mp3s using xmms, do is still need to download the package?
<_jason> Tedd|X, with automatix you don't understand what is happening so you become dependent on tools like automatix.  The problem is when you want to do something more complicated you have no clue where to start.
<MrGreen> Is there a 64 port of OO ?
<Dr_AceL> SockerFot: I like xmms
<SockerFot> ok
<deFrysk> Tedd|X, stop using crap and dont advise anyone using crap like automatics or ubuntuguide stuff
<ompaul> SockerFot, beep-media-player (bpm for short)
<Tedd|X> THAT is why it's a good tool. It appeal to the (lazy) masses
<Dr_AceL> not sure what that has to do with gnome
<Frederick> Is there anybody in here that has some experience with boot loaders?
<Tedd|X> It was just a suggestion. No need to get all psychotic on me.,
<ikor> ramza3: did you get error messages when run 'sudo ifup eth0'?
<Frederick> does changing harddrives matter for a boot loader?
<Frederick> cause on my old hd my GRUB gave an error
<Frederick> does switching hd's help by any chance?
<egil> dagaren: sorry, i was disconnected...
<ramza3> ikor: sit0, unknown hardware address type 776 ... failed to bring up eth0 http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=9106
<MrGreen> *bump*
<Dr_AceL> anyone installed flash for firefox, I can't get it to accept the install dir
<ramza3> how do I check the kernel version
<_jason> Dr_AceL, it's in the repos
<deFrysk> ortner, serpentine uses gstreamer so yes you need the gstreamer plugins
<ompaul> ramza3, uname -a
<Dr_AceL> _jason: repos?
<Tedd|X> So  back to my original question; can anybody help me install Libnjb 2.2.4? I do the ./configure  and make and make install and ldconfig but I get a lot of 'permision denied' errors.
<ramza3> hmm, is breezy 5.10 2.6.12 that is probably it
<_jason> Dr_AceL, repositories, accessed through synaptic
<dagaren> Tedd|X: do it as root
<deFrysk> Tedd|X, sudo apt-get install build-esential
<deFrysk> Tedd|X, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<deFrysk> even
<ramza3> ikor: I think my kernel update 2.6.12 foobarred my ethernet card
<Dr_AceL> _jason: what's synaptic?
<egil> dagaren: would you make a wiki to explain clearly how to connect directly two computers via wifi, like when direct connection via the ethernet port ?
<ortner> deFrysk: i cant find it when im using apt-get install. and i have univers/multivers enabled
<_jason> ubotu, tell Dr_AceL about synaptic
<deFrysk> ortner, what can you not find ?
<_jason> Dr_AceL, synaptic is the easiest and best way to install software on ubuntu, read the link ubotu sent you.  When you are done, let me know and I will show you how to enable the repo for flash
<ikor> ramza3: so copy this error line, and past it to google. you will find answer just after few links.
<Dr_AceL> _jason: ok reading that now, thanks
<rikai> oh my, i do believe i've got some sort of firefox error.
<ramza3> ikor: what error line
<ortner> deFrysk: nope :/ it couldent find gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<rikai> think it might have to do with a plugin, but i dont know which one.
<deFrysk> ortner, apt-cache search gstreamer | grep gstreamer  , and see what you need
<Tedd|X> dagaren: I hear that a crapload. HOW do I DO that!
<deFrysk> ortner, and make sure to apt-get update
<ikor> ramza3: sit0, unknown hardware address type 776 ... failed to bring up eth0
<Frederick> is there a special channel for boot help with Ubuntu?
<damotor> I'm trying to attach audio to a movie with cinelerra but it doesn't play it at the same time so is impossible to do it, what can I do?
<dagaren> egil?
<hoopdr> any phonebook programs for ubuntu?
<Tedd|X> dagaren, how do I 'do it as root'?
<deFrysk> ortner, gstreamer0.8-mad is the one you need for mp3 related
<ikor> hoopdr:  apt-cache search phonebook ?
<deFrysk> so install that and try serpentine again
<ortner> deFrysk: yeah, i found it with synaptic
<dagaren> Tedd|x: $sudo <commands>
<deFrysk> ortner, ok :)
<ortner> deFrysk: thanks alot :)
<_jason> Tedd|X, use checkinstall with sudo instead
<_jason> ubotu, tell Tedd|X about checkinstall
<Frederick> anybody in here who can help me with some GRUB issues?
<mark_d> hi, i have a file sharing question
<Dr_AceL> _jason: libswfdec0.3
<Dr_AceL> SWF (Macromedia Flash) decoder library <-- this?
<Storkme_> how come i can use the "java" command from any dir while in the terminal, but the path isn't in the PATH variable when i use "set" ?
<deFrysk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<egil> dagaren: egil=xiaogil
<xiaogil_> dagaren: i'm xiaogil_ again now
<Storkme_> anyone??
<mark_d> i have a folder i want to share with a windows box.  windows can access it, but it asks for a username and password.  no matter what i put in, i can't access it.  any suggestions?
<_jason> Dr_AceL, nope, the package name is flashplayer-mozilla, but you will need to enable the multiverse repository.  The universe and multiverse repos give you access to thousands of programs.  Ubotu will send you a link on how to enable them
<_jason> ubotu, tell Dr_AceL about repos
<Frederick> Thank you deFrysk, will read that
<deFrysk> Frederick, good luck :)
<Storkme_> how come i can use the "java" command from any dir while in the terminal, but the path isn't in the PATH variable when i use "set" ?
<LoneWolf071> what is the program or service called that let's me switch terminals, (CTRL-ALT_F1)?
<Frederick> <deFrysk> Frederick, good luck :) << Im gonna need it :)
<deFrysk> !tell Storkme_ about multijava
<Frederick> last time i tried installing Ubuntu as dualboot it took me 2 days to recover the mbr :P
<deFrysk> Storkme_, read ubotu's message
<Frederick> wont take that much time this time though as i know how to get it back :P
<Storkme_> DeFi, that's not even remotely relevant
<deFrysk> yes it is
<deFrysk> it set the path
<deFrysk> sets
<Storkme_> i just looked at the PATH and it's not there
<_jason> Storkme_, type: which java.  You will see where that command is located
<dagaren> xiaogil_: First, in one laptop
<deFrysk> Stork, then you did not install java as suggeted in the wik
<deFrysk> Storkme_, i mean
<ikor> Storkme_: and add it to your PATH
<deFrysk> dang typo's
<Storkme_> odd, why is java in usr/bin/ ??
<_jason> Storkme_, it is a link
<dagaren> xiaogil_: #iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc && ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.1              /*change wlan0 with your card name*/
<_jason> Storkme_, type: ls -l /usr/bin/java and see
<dagaren> xiaogil: ??
<LoneWolf071> what is the program or service called that let's me switch terminals, (CTRL-ALT_F1)?
<Storkme> ok, i get it now
<Dr_AceL> _jason: ok enabled the other repos, and searched for flash but didn't find the file you specified
<_jason> Dr_AceL, did you press "reload"
<Storkme> how can i make an executable link for javac.exe ? (it's in /home/alex/Programs/jdk/javac.exe)
<erUSUL> LoneWolf071, init
<Dr_AceL> _jason: yes
<erUSUL> Storkme, why are you using the windows version of the java compiler??
<_jason> Storkme, the ln command, read man ln.  Usually you will create symlinks: ln -s
<ikor> Storkme: sudo ln -s /home/alex/Programs/jdk/javac.exe /usr/local/bin/
<gnomefreak> is there a #C channel? :(
<Storkme> erUSUL, i'm not
<_jason> Dr_AceL, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Storkme> gnomefreak, ##c ...
<ep> I would like the latest release version of the QT libraries QT 4.0.1  I now have version 4.0.0 (from Breezy repositores). Is there any option other than compiling?
<mark_d> i have a folder i want to share with a windows box.  windows at least recognizes that it exists, but it asks for a username and password.  no matter what i put in, i can't get in to it.  any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> ty Stork
<Storkme> no problem darling
<lysis> hello all.
<lysis> in synaptic, what is the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for COMPLETE removal"? does complete removal remove it's dependencies as well?  what if other programs need those dependencies too?
<_jason> lysis, complete removes config files
<ploum> For Belgian people :
<ploum> People from Belgium :
<ploum> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam
<deFrysk> lysis, it removes the setting for that package also then
<lysis> ahhhh . . .
<erUSUL> lysis, it removes config files
<lysis> excellent.
<ep> "the setting for that package"?
<lysis> i just switched from windows to ubuntu last week . . . still trying to get everything work.
<Dr_AceL> _jason: for name do I put yours or mine?
<Storkme> how do i become owner so i can delete three files in /usr/bin/ ?
<_jason> Dr_AceL, you can put yours
<erUSUL> Storkme, sudo rm file
<deFrysk> sudo rm /path/to/file/
<lysis> does anybody here use TeamSpeak, or know if i need to setup my soundblaster audigy a special way to make Mic input work properly other than with default drivers?
<Rollaattori> hello everyone :)
<chris_> Why cant I get images in my email (evolution) seems to be .gifs... I have no jpg to check with
<chris_> no pics at all...
<lysis> storkme, to become owner you would sudo chown [username]  [filename] 
<blanky> there's no way I can navigate my ext2 partition from windows right? :(
<deFrysk> chris_, change the prefs in evolution it defaults to not opening images (safer and for privacy)
<Rollaattori> just switched to Ubuntu (my first linux)..so does anyone know is there any player that could handle WM9 codec?
<_jason> blanky, google explore2fs
<blanky> thanks
<chris_> yes, windows has an add in for ext2 and 3 partitions... I also backed up a ReiserFS from XP once
<lysis> rollaattori, i believe you just install the w32codecs
<Tedd|X> okay.
<Tedd|X> Now the Gnomad2 ./configure is telling me
<Tedd|X> That I don't have gtk+-2.0
<lysis> roll, go to www.ubuntuforums.org and search for AUTOMATIX   that got all of my immediate needs fixed.   i just installed ubuntu from windows last week; did a re-install last night and used automatix for the first time.
<Rollaattori> lysis, thanks..google time :)
<deFrysk> lysis, please dont advise automatix
<Tedd|X> But when I go in Synaptic I do
<lysis> sorry defrysk
<lysis> well if you have your dependencies setup correctly in /etc/apt/sources.list you SHOULD see w32codecs.
<lysis> defrysk, is there a reason i can't advise that program?
<blanky> woow, explore2fs is sexy
<deFrysk> !w32codecs
<Dr_AceL> _jason: did you get it?
<blanky> !w2codec
<ubotu> blanky: Are you on ritalin?
<blanky> maybe
<blanky> !w32codec
<mark_d> lol
<blanky> who wanted to know about w32codecs?
<_jason> Dr_AceL, you need to provice me with a link for it
<Rollaattori> me
<Dr_AceL> ahh
<chris_> thanks feFrysk!
<lysis> rollattori
<Tedd|X> ekla;a
<deFrysk> !info w32codecs
<Tedd|X> Damnit.
<erUSUL> !w32codecs
<Rollaattori> !info w32codecs
<lysis> what are you guys doing? lol
<deFrysk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba to install
<deFrysk> lysis, silly bot act up
<lysis> sorry?
<ramza3> ok there is an issue with old thinkpad e100 ethernet cards and the new kernel; I am pretty sure of it
<lysis> oh!
<lysis> i thought it said silly BOY at first.
<erUSUL> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<deFrysk> !botsnac
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, deFrysk
<deFrysk> geez
<Rollaattori> thank you
<deFrysk> I give up
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<lysis> i assume nobody knows anything about my teamspeak / audigy question. =P
<Tedd|X> Urgh.
<deFrysk> darn you gnomefreak
<deFrysk> ;p
<gnomefreak> lol
<Tedd|X> Where can I get GTK+-2.0?
<Tedd|X> Google time.
<lysis> it's not in synaptic?
<blanky> Tedd|X, I think you need backports enabled
<_jason> Tedd|X, probably in synaptic
<blanky> Tedd|X, why, is glade asking for them?
<werneri> I come back with my problem. Graphic card not correctly recognized, X server not started.
<Tedd|X> blanky: Gnomad2 is asking for it.
<werneri> I'm now trying live-expert
<Tedd|X> _jason; Tried synaptic, not there.
<deFrysk> Tedd|X, you need the -dev files for compiling
<erUSUL> why he would need backports for such an old version of gtk??
<lysis> tedd, yes; gtk+-2.0 IS in synaptic with the backports opened up in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<blanky> Tedd|X, ah, then sorry i dont know, but yeah it's probably in synaptic (might have to enable backports)
<werneri> I didn't find any boot options relevant to the graphic card on F2-F10 on boot prompt
<_jason> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: (Development files for the GTK+ library), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 2.8.6-0ubuntu2.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2163 kB, Installed size: 8008 kB
<c0i0t3> as I configure modem LG LM-I56N in ubuntu?!?!?
<deFrysk> blanky, what does backports have to di with it ?
<Tedd|X> How would I go about doing that? Would ubotu have any ideas about that?
<lysis> deFrysk; is there a script you guys are using to automatically put the person's name in, or are you typing it all out?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Tedd|X  about sources
<deFrysk> lysis, autocompletion <tab> button
<erUSUL> lysis, xchat does tab completion
<blanky> deFrysk, I dont know, cause if it's not in there it might mean he can't get the latest one, backports enables that, I might be wrong though
<lysis> ahh!
<_jason> Tedd|X, libgtk2.0-dev is in main
<c0i0t3> as I configure modem LG LM-I56N in ubuntu?!?!?
<Opinie> could somebody help i'm having some problems?
<Tedd|X> _jason_ thanks
<gnomefreak> works in terminal too :)
<lysis> Opinie, what's your problem?
<erUSUL> Opinie, ask
<Tedd|X> Sorry, _Jason; I didn't know it was 'libgtk' and not gtk
<Dr_AceL> _jason: did you get my pm?
<Opinie> it seems that the space on my normal user account is full and now i cant get log in
<Opinie> *get
<lysis> what exactly IS GTK+-2.0 ?
<gnomefreak> Tedd|X, libgtk is the library(s) for gtk
<Stylius> What was the text editor for the console in Ubuntu
<Opinie> so right now i'm in my root account
<erUSUL> Opinie, have you enabled cuota on the partition?
<Opinie> cuota? O_o
<kbrooks> lysis, GIMP Toolkit
<lysis> erUSUL, quota?
<erUSUL> Opinie, run df to see how much space you have left
<gnomefreak> Stylius,  you mean gedit?
<Opinie> sorry i'm a real noob with this stuff
<lysis> kbrooks, perfect.
<Stylius> does gedit work if the X11 is not running
* gnomefreak HATES C programming now
<kbrooks> lysis, it was originally written for GIMP
<Dr_Willis> Stylius,  that would be rather hard.
<_jason> Dr_AceL, you don;t have mutliverse enabled.  Are you sure you enabled it in synaptic?
<gnomefreak> Stylius, gedit is not graphical for the most part
<lysis> doesn't GTK2.0 get installed automatically with breezy?
<matrix-ubuntu-c> use nano
* kbrooks needs a XML parser template
<Stylius> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Stylius,  unless thers some gedit console version. Thers plenty of other nice console bsaed editors out
<gnomefreak> Stylius,  are you trying to reconfigure X?
<rikai> !flash
<ubotu> hmm... flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Opinie> erUSUL how do i run df? O_o
<Stylius> yes I am
<Dr_AceL> _jason: checking
<erUSUL> Opinie, in a terminal
<Stylius> my monitor is rather old
<gnomefreak> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> thats the command
<XiCillin> gnomefreak, when i had problems  and ran that my x server always crashed
<gnomefreak> dont forget sudo :(
<erUSUL> Opinie, Aplications>Accesories>Terminal
<Dr_AceL> _jason: I have all but the breazy_backports enabled
<XiCillin> dont' if its just me
<Opinie> yeah i know where terminal is
<Stylius> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Stylius,  yw
<gnomefreak> XiCillin,  i never had a problem with it
<Opinie> erUSUL: just can't get those commands working
<XiCillin> interesting
<erUSUL> Opinie, what is the problem?
<Opinie> just run df or how should i write it?
<Dr_AceL> _jason: ahh I think I see now, those are the multiverses you were referring to
<XiCillin> anyone here try gnome predict?
<Dr_AceL> ?
<cbear> can someone tell me the command for installing java
<gnomefreak> XiCillin,  a few things could have happened you config it wrong or montier or card was going or they couldnt take the config
<erUSUL> Opinie, type df in a terminal and hit enter
<XiCillin> chmod 777 java-bla.bin
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<XiCillin> ./java-bla.bin
<Opinie> erUSUL: ok
<Opinie> erUSUL: ok did it
<cbear> i tried to do apt-get but it couldn't find package
<Dr_AceL> _jason: I enabled those and reloaded and still not seeing the package name you referenced before
<gnomefreak> cbear you wont you have to download
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cbear about javadebs
<Opinie> erUSUL: 100% =(
<Opinie> what next?
<gnomefreak> cbear that is the easiest way to get java
<_jason> Dr_AceL, pastebin your new sources.list so we can make sure they got enabled please
<XiCillin> gnomefreak, its cool everything fines now
<erUSUL> cbear, read the ubotu msg a few lines above
<gnomefreak> debs are very easy to installl
<erUSUL> Opinie, what have you done to get the partition full??
<angel12> hey guys, i just did a fresh install of hoary and it seems that internet is really slow in firefox, i can ping and its pretty quick
<Opinie> grhm... maybe i downloaded a few parkour movies =DD
* gnomefreak goes back to work :(
<_jason> angel12, set network.dns.disableIPv6 to true in about:config (just type abou:config in your address bar)
<Opinie> erUSUL: any ideas what to do next?
<Dr_AceL> _jason: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5339
<erUSUL> Opinie, try 'sudo /etc/cron.weekly/sysklogd'
<erUSUL>  maybe you have problems and syslogd is spaming your logs
<angel12> _jason, thanks that did it
<_jason> Dr_AceL, ok still not there.  We are going to add them manually.  I need you to close synaptic and opena  terminal.  Then type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.  Add "multiverse" to the end of lines 19 and 20.
<Opinie> erUSUL: nothing happend? =O
<erUSUL> Opinie, delete the  parkour movies too ;)
<deFrysk> and add multiverse to line 35 and 36
<erUSUL> Opinie, check with df again
<l3m> i'm trying to setup a cvs repository using CVSD. Everything seems to work fine, except that when i want to checkout, i get "Cannot Access /project/CVSROOT", "No such file or directory". There is however a /project dir in the chrootjail-root, the dir is in cvsd.conf and i ran cvsd-buildroot... any ideas ?
<raid01> hy all
<raid01> having one little problem setting up my pppoe conection
<Opinie> erUSUL: still saying that there's 100% used =(
<Dr_AceL> _jason: so right after '...breezy universe'??
<_jason> Dr_AceL, and yes do what deFrysk said as well: add "mutliverse" to lines 35 and 36 too
<_jason> Dr_AceL, yes
<erUSUL> Opinie, have you deleted the files that get your partition full??
<raid01> I actually managed to set it up just fine but every time i startup my machine i have to rerun ppoe configuration
<mp3guy> i installed firefox1.5 according the wiki, can i safely apt-get remove firefox?
<raid01> anyone can help me out here?
<_jason> mp3guy, no
<Opinie> erUSUL: Please be patient but how do i that
<werneri> I come back with my problem. Graphic card not correctly recognized, X server not started.
<erUSUL> Opinie, you have to delete something to free up space, is as easy as it sounds...
<werneri> I'm now trying live-expert and it's now asking if it should autodetect video hardware.
<werneri> Anyone with knowledge in this field?
<Opinie> erUSUL: from the root? O_o
<erUSUL> Opinie, to delete from terminal use 'rm file_to_delete'
<angel12> is it possible to upgrade from hoary to breezy via apt?
<_jason> ubotu, tell angel12 about breezy
<_jason> angel12, yes, read what the link ubotu sent you
<erUSUL> !tell angel12 about breezy
<raid01> Anyone please? i set up my ppoe connection but my ppoeconf file turns blank when i restart... i need to set up an easy way to connect cause this is for a newbie (newbier than me :P)
<Dr_AceL> _jason: haha now I see it
<_jason> Dr_AceL, great
<rubem> How do i search for a file?
<Mabus06> Is there a way to have ctrl-alt-(number) change to the workspace number?
<_jason> rubem, man locate
<rubem> _jason in nautilus
<_jason> rubem, places menu
<Mabus06> rubem, places> search for files
<hlen> Mabus06, gnome? Applications->Desktop Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<m_beaweri2> hello
<Mabus06> hlen, I don't think you can set up ctrl-alt-variable though
<m_beaweri2> i have one stupid question about cds
<_jason> Mabus06, you can :D
<hlen> Mabus06, i believe you can
<rubem> _Mabus06 _jason thank you, to bad nautilus dont have e shotcut
<Overclocked_486> hey, I'm having trouble with Enlightenment Sound Daemon after upgrading to Breezy. Can anyone help?
<m_beaweri2> is that full free of charge
<raid01> Anyone??? Any support ppl in here ???
<_willcooke_> Can anyone suggest a good video card with tv out for a pvr?
<HappyFool> Mabus06: what hlen suggests works for me here
<_jason> !ask
<_jason> raid01, just ask
<Dr_AceL> _jason: so now restarting firefox and I should be good to go?
<_jason> Dr_AceL, should be
<Dr_AceL> _jason: thanks a ton, I learned a lot :)
<raid01> _jason,  i set up my ppoe connection but my ppoeconf file turns blank when i restart... i need to set up an easy way to connect cause this is for a newbie (newbier than me :P)
<_jason> Dr_AceL, yw
<Overclocked_486> hey, I'm having trouble with Enlightenment Sound Daemon after upgrading to Breezy. Can anyone help?
<Mabus06> HappyFool, well I can add shortcuts manually, but I'd prefer a variable shortcut
<m_beaweri2> bacause, there was sone value of price about cds
<Opinie> erUSUL: When you wrote *file_to_delete* did u meen that i can just write the name of the file i want to delete or that i should write also the location there? =O
<erUSUL> raid01, i do not know what can be blanking the conf file at restart... i can not help you :(
<_jason> _jason, sorry I have no idea about ppoe   When I said ask I meant just address the channel
<_jason> ubotu, tell Opinie about cli
<raid01> erUSUL, meaning that every time i have to rerun ppoeconf and reconfigurate all over again, this aint my pc so i cant leave it like this
<raid01> _jason, lol thought i had found my saviour, :P thx anyway man
<vblanton> hey LeeJunFan you around?
<Aven> real quick linux question
<Red-Sox> hi
<erUSUL> Opinie, you have to put the full name e.g. /home/whatever/file.avi
<daje> hi
<Aven> what's the command to rename a file?
<Aven> using terminal...
<dagaren> Aven: mv
<Opinie> erUSUL: ok thank you
<lysis> is there a way to have the eject button on my cdrom actually work?  or do i have to show desktop, right click on the cdrom on the desktop and hit eject?
<Aven> dagaren, doesn't mv move a file?
<Tedd|X> Damnit!
<Tedd|X> Still getting an error.
<dagaren> Aven: $mv <old name> <new name>
<Tedd|X> Symbol lookup error while trying to start gnomad
<Aven> ah ok, thanks
<dagaren> ;)
<ortner> is there any funny games to ubuntu?
<daje> quick question - how do you use/install programs which just have .py files when unextracted (e.g. a torrent client)?
<Tedd|X> gnomad2: symbol lookup error: gnomad2: undefined symbol: NJB_Set_Turbo_Mode
<Tedd|X> how do I get around this?!
<erUSUL> Opinie, np
<_willcooke_> lysis, linux "locks" the cd drawer while a cd is mounted, so you really need to unmount the cd first, by right clicking and choosing eject.  However, you can unlock the cd drawer if you really want, but it might confuse the computer because it will think the cd is still mounted.
<lysis> i'll look for a keyboard shortcut then . . .
<erUSUL> daje, give it executable perm and move it to some bin folder (/usr/local/bin)
<Tedd|X> Damn.
<Jabo> i connect to the internet through a windows xp system on my network via ethernet. if i try to browse through mozilla it stays at "waiting for www.whatever" until i open network proxy settings and change the option
<daje> erUSUL: thanks, i'll try that
<Jabo> if it's set to direct internet connection then i change it to manual and the page partially loads
<lysis> ha! i setup a shortcut. =)
<Tedd|X> If I use sudo to open gnomad2 it gives me an error and closes it. If I Just type in gnomad2, it gives me usb_set_configuration error
<Tedd|X> Can somebody help
<Frederick> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Opinie> erUSUL: u seem like a real guru with ubuntu! how long have u been using?
<Jabo> then i have to change it back to load the rest of the page
<Jabo> this is a new ubuntu 5.10 install
<Jabo> "configuring network devices" at boot up seems to take a while...
<Jabo> anybody got any idea what's wrong?
<Jabo> my ip is assigned via dhcp
<Red-Sox> snorks: sup?
<Tedd|X> Someone have an idea? Please?
<erUSUL> Opinie, not a guru i've been using ubuntu since a warty beta and linux since circa 1997
<Tuntis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=532641#post532641 <- I really NEED help there
<Tuntis> Hey, pretty boy
<Opinie> erUSUL: well that tells somethig i've been using ubuntu since last month =P
<KomiaPoika> which kernel should i install on my laptop. linux 386, linux image 386 or linux image 2.6.12-9 386??
<erUSUL> Tedd|X, post the error message in pastebin
<daje> erUSUL: I tried that - says is an exec txt file, i choose run nothing happens - its g3torrent.py file
<Tedd|X> erUSUL, it's a single line-error.
<Tedd|X> gnomad2: symbol lookup error: gnomad2: undefined symbol: NJB_Set_Turbo_Mode
<erUSUL> daje, first try python g3torrent.py
<erUSUL> KomiaPoika, if it is a centrino it would be better a i686 flavor
<daje> erUSUL: thanks
<KomiaPoika> erUSUL: i am installing base system and i only see thoese 3 ... which should i pick?
<Overclocked_486> hey, I'm having trouble with Enlightenment Sound Daemon after upgrading to Breezy. Can anyone help?
<Tedd|X> Any ideas erUSUL
<erUSUL> KomiaPoika, linux image 2.6.12-9 386
<KomiaPoika> shit, i picked linux 386. is there a way to go back in that install procedure?
<ortner> is talking about warez illigal in this server?
<Tedd> ortner: Probably.
<MickMcMack> Warez... In a *nix channel?
<KomiaPoika> ortner: talking about warez isn't illegal, warez are. and this is a irc channel
<MickMcMack> O_o;
<erUSUL> Tedd|X, are you sure that the compilation was fine?? it seems a runtime error
<KomiaPoika> but freenode policy forbids to discuss wares
<Tedd> Compilation?
<Tedd> Make install you mean like that?
<smo> ortner, certainly off-topic, which is bad enough
<Tedd> well yeah, I'm pretty sure it went smoothly.
<gnomefreak> is there a way to use spamassasin with thunderbird? its not in the tools
<erUSUL> KomiaPoika, np there should be no diference
<Overclocked_486> Can anyone help me get my sound back? ESD stopped working after I upgraded, but ALSA works.
<ortner> okej, ill refere like this is there any free version of cedega? or any other way to play games like wc3 or wow?
<ortner> on linux ofcorse
<ignas> what tool is ubuntu using to resize an ntfs partition when installing ?
<khalif> Hello :)
<DrBair> ignas:  ntfsresize of course
<erUSUL> Tedd, well not that well as it shows a runtime error a conflict with some shared library i think
<Overclocked_486> ortner: Wine
<Tedd> What do you reccommend
<ortner> Overclocked_486: does wow work with Wine?
<erUSUL> Tedd, it can be a problem with the kernel too
<nekostar> hey
<nekostar> yall mess with 3ddesktop at all?
<khalif> Sorry to bother you guys, but I'm a noob to ubuntu. I was wondering if someone could help me out for a sec.
<Overclocked_486> ortner: AFAIK, WC3 can work. I'm unsure if WoW works, though.
<nekostar> the thing is awesome :D
<ignas> is there a way to fix "Warning: partition 1 overlaps partition 2.
<ignas> " in linux ?
<nekostar> ignas, what exactly is going on withit?
<gnomefreak> khalif, ask and you shall (hopefully) recieve
<ignas> all the tools just choke on it, and refuse to launch
<nekostar> windows partitions?
<erUSUL> Tedd, i do not know the program seems old maybe it is incompatible with recent kernels
<mjr> ortner, Overclocked_486, haven't tried myself, but they say WoW works. One of the WoW team also co-operated on-list on that.
<khalif> thanks gnome
<ignas> one - ntfs, another ext3
<Overclocked_486> Can anyone help me get ESD working again? I get no sound when I use it.
<nekostar> wow on oc486? lol
<nekostar> Overclocked_486, check system volume
<mjr> nekostar, :
<khalif> Um, I have a 600X Thinkpad that I just installed Ubuntu on.
<erUSUL> Tedd, you may be not able to run it. check in its README and INSTALL file for clues
<ignas> nekostar, i did a mistake by allowing ParititionMagic fix some thing, which it did witohut waiting for confirmation
<nekostar> i recommend alsamixer from terminal or alsamixergui
<nekostar> ic ignas
<Overclocked_486> it's at 75% or so. ALSA outputs sound, but all the apps that used to run ESD are silent.
<nekostar> you might need to use it again to fix it then
<ortner> mjr: Overclocked_486 : i have a Wine version that looks like win95 but i cant get any programs to work with it
<khalif> I followed the install the best that I could, but I'm having problems
<khalif> after I log in, nothing happens
<nekostar> Overclocked_486, make sure your in audio group:
<nekostar> sudo adduser youruserhere audio
<ignas> nekostar, it refuses to launch too, it mumbles something about being unable to get disk label
<gnomefreak> im not real familar with lap-tops but i will help as much as i can
<Overclocked_486> ortner: winecfg. Also, try joining #WineHQ. They helped me set Steam up last night.
<nekostar> arg
<khalif> cool
<nekostar> dunno ignas but check the forums perhaps? www.ubuntuforums.org
<gnomefreak> khalif, nothing happens like no display or no prompt?
<ortner> Overclocked_486: same server? thansk for the information
<khalif> I get the username/pass display, but after I log in, NADA
<Overclocked_486> ortner: yeah, same server.
<Tedd> erUSUL: Okay, thanks. Do you know of any other programs that could let me transfer music between my Zen Micro and computer?
<Overclocked_486> nekostar: I'm already a member of audio.
<gnomefreak> khalif, the screen that you get to log in is it graphical or black and white font?
<erUSUL> Tedd, no sorry :(
<khalif> graphical
<Tedd> OK. I'll ask someone later.
<Tedd> Thanks
<Tedd> Bye
<gnomefreak> khalif,  and gnome/kde never start?
<khalif> nope.
<Overclocked_486> nekostar: XMMS plays fine when I use ALSA, but apps that used to use ESD, like GNOME, are silent. I'm hoping to either get ESD working again, or force all those apps to use ALSA.
<korhalf> How do i find what the size of my AGP aperture is?
<khalif> It's a real old thinkpad. Only 12GB HD and no Ethernet port
<korhalf> i tried dmegs | grep -i "agp" but it returned nothing
<korhalf> i know my radeon has 256 mb ram, so i set that in cedega, but im unsure of my AGP aperture size
<khalif> I'm on the net using my Mac
<gnomefreak> khalif, how much ram does it have
<khalif> hold on
<gnomefreak> k
<deFrysk> korhalf, its dmesg
<nekostar> oic Overclocked_486
<erUSUL> Overclocked_486, are you sure esd is running?
<korhalf> deFrysk, okay i know, i made a type
<igle> Hola
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nekostar> good show erUSUL
<korhalf> dmesg | grep -i "agp" returns nothing.
<nekostar> :P
<khalif> 192K
<khalif> sorry
<Overclocked_486> erUSUL: How would I test that?
<khalif> 192M
<gnomefreak> khalif,  i think thats your problem
<gnomefreak> no
<nekostar> brb testing something :)
<gnomefreak> nm 192 mb?
<khalif> yes 195MB
<erUSUL> Overclocked_486, ps ax | grep esd
<gnomefreak> ubuntu should run (maybe slow) but should run on 128mb of ram
<nExy> I have no sound on my ubuntu server install. What can I do to have sound?
<erUSUL> korhalf, you can set that on the bios
<khalif> Thats what I figured
<thrice`> anyway to get streaming video with totem-xine?
<korhalf> erUSUL, okay ill check there
<korhalf> erUSUL, should i set it to as high as it can go?
<Overclocked_486> erUSUL: The grep for esd and /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps are running.
<khalif> You think maybe I installed wrong?
<gnomefreak> khalif,  how long have you waited on it to pull  up?
<khalif> 20 minutes now.
<gnomefreak> khalif,  no i dont think so unless the disk/net installed it wrong
<khalif> I used a CD-ROM
<gnomefreak> khalif,  what do you get when ubuntu boots up anything fail?
<erUSUL> gnomefreak, why would you want sound on a server?
<korhalf> erUSUL, should i set the AGP aperture to as high as it can go in BIOS?
<gnomefreak> er4z0r, i dont
<nExy> nexy*
<khalif> only the sync to ubuntu clock, but thats because I can't connect to the net from it
<gnomefreak> :)
<khalif> hold on
<erUSUL> korhalf, i guess thais up to you
<gnomefreak> khalif,  yeah thats pretty normal on a first boot
<erUSUL> that is*
<korhalf> erUSUL, what do you mean, is it safe to go as high as possible or is there a limit or something?
<raid01> hi all, need some support: i have problems withg my ppoe configuration
<korhalf> erUSUL, i assume its like overclocking, and i dont wanna screw anythign up
<khalif> back. Neibor at door.
<nExy> because i have a PBX system and would also like the server to control the music on hold.
<khalif> You think maybe I should try to re-install?
<yoyo> hey
<gnomefreak> khalif,  can you pull up a terminal?
<lysis> ok so i've setup a button to auto eject / unmount my dvdrw drive, when i put a disc in it doesn't automount. if i click Places, Computer, DVD+/-RW Drive, it opens it up, and then it's like gnome is saying "hey mount the drive now" and it opens a new window to open it a second time.
<khalif> Maybe I didn't erase the drive correctly...
<lysis> i hope that made sense
<erUSUL> korhalf, the limit is in the bios you can put whatever you want. games do not use main memory that much (for graphics i mean)
<Overclocked_486> erUSUL: Any other ideas?
<khalif> Nothing comes up when I press any of the buttons
<guru54_> hey Red-Sox
<khalif> maybe I could try to but into the root
<khalif> *boot
<gnomefreak> khalif,  try ctrl,alt,backspace at same time to reboot X
<nekostar> hehe back
<gnomefreak> restart*
<nekostar> sorry setting some keybindings
<nExy> erUSUL : any idea :)
<anna> hi guys, is there a german ubuntu channel?
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> methinks de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> that german?
<nExy> lol
<gnomefreak> lol
<khalif> ok, back on user/pass login
<gnomefreak> ok khalif  try again
<gnomefreak> watch it not work :(
<raid01> any supporter here for ppoe?????????
<khalif> ok, now I've got a brown pic with "ubuntu" on it
<Overclocked_486> can anyone help me with ESD not producing sound?
<nExy> i take it no one can take my request
<gnomefreak> khalif,  thats the splash screen
<nExy> over clock
<nExy> did u do a server install ?
<gnomefreak> it should give you a full screen with a menu on top?
<Dr_AceL> is there a wireless strength meter in ubuntu?
<khalif> how long does it take for the desktop to come up?
<gnomefreak> khalif,  every pc is different
<Overclocked_486> nExy: no. I was running a Hoary desktop install and upgraded to Breezy. Now the Breezy ESD won't make sound, but ALSA will.
<erUSUL> Dr_AceL, kismet
<sonics> hello
<gnomefreak> khalif,  you dont see menu on top of screen?
<nExy> how do u make alsa make a sound
<khalif> nope
<sonics> my 1st day of a running linux OS on my PC :)
<gnomefreak> is the lil splash screen still there?
<khalif> yes
<pussfeller> i saw these scarry errors in boot up  IO ERROR IO ERROR
<Dr_AceL> erUSUL: is there a shortcut for it already?
<PhoenixP3K> Hi everyone! Can someone tell me how to check what video drivers I'm using?
<pussfeller> but they were before dmesg
<gnomefreak> khalif,  let me know if that goes away  (your curser should look like a spinning ball
<Overclocked_486> nExy: I ran Multimedia Systems Selector. Testing ALSA produced test beeps. Testing ESD produced no sound.
<Red-Sox> snorks: ?
<nExy> i did a server install
<erUSUL> Dr_AceL, i do not know if it is in repos. search in synaptic
<nExy> and no one knows what to do
<khalif> still on splash: waiting
* gnomefreak hates server install :(
<nExy> yes
<nExy> i do 2
<pussfeller> i would imagine a server install wouldnt put sound in
<nExy> server install didnt even fucking have ssh
<sonics> does x-chat have a perform box like in mirc?
<gnomefreak> khalif,  what processer is in the laptop?
<nExy> nop puss your right
<nExy> but i need it
<Overclocked_486> nExy: 0_0
<pussfeller> at least, I wouldnt install sound
<nExy> i dont care what would you do
<nExy> i need this to also control the pbx on hold music and ads
<gnomefreak> sonics,  i have never seen anything that says perform but ive never used mirk before either
<sonics> all I want is to auto open this channel when I start up x-chat
<sonics> ;-)
<nExy> thats easy sonics
<nExy> :)
<pussfeller> nExy: then use an asterisk distro if thats what yer after
<gnomefreak> sonics,  click xchat than clcikc new server
<nExy> no u fucking idiot
<erUSUL> nExy, server install is the name ubuntu choose for the debian base-system it has nothing except the necesary to futher install what you want
<pussfeller> ..
<nExy> stop talking puss
<nExy> you dont know what you talking about
<HappyFool> !conduct
<ubotu> conduct is, like, totally, the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<nExy> I SAID MUSIC ON HOLD
<nExy> I WANNA PLAY MUSIC OUT THE SOUND CARD
<HappyFool> please stop shouting
<nExy> why would i wanna install asterick ?
<gnomefreak> sonics,  the server page will come up click edit in there you will see a place to auto join this chat if you have to fill it in type #ubuntu
<erUSUL> nExy, maners
<pussfeller> i guess I cant help, I apologize
<nExy> i dont mean to get rude
<nExy> its just i said already what i need to do
<nExy> and then you go and recommend something i DONT need
<Dr_AceL> erUSUL: so if I install via synaptic, does it usually put shortcuts in the menus, or do I need to add those myself?
<PhoenixP3K> How can I check what video driver I have, please help
* gnomefreak steps out for a sec khalif and sonics  let me know if anything else is wrong when i get back please
<erUSUL> Dr_AceL, it depends on the package some put menu entries some do not
<khalif> hey gnome....still on splash screen
<starkej> hey, I just installed ubuntu with the server install, does anybody know what the default root password is?
<Dr_AceL> erUSUL: aight, thanks
<HappyFool> PhoenixP3K: lsmod might tell you; what video card do you have?
<pussfeller> PhoenixP3K: glxinfo can often tell you, or using less on the logs in /var/log/xfree something
<PhoenixP3K> HappyFool: I have ATI Radeon 9550
<sonics> ok
<Red-Sox> guru54: ?
<michele> starkej: there is no root password. you must use sudo and your own passowrd
<nExy> so
<starkej> oh, so I can't do anything as root?
<nExy> no one knows how to install sound on a server install ?
<HappyFool> !tell starkej about sudo
<michele> starkej: if you want a root shell, just type sudo -s
* ikor thinks, that it's never useless to repeat. Ubuntu is awesome Linux Disto, evar!
<spacey> starkej, `sudo -s`
<erUSUL> nExy, install alsa-base and alsa-utils and alsamixer is not that dificult to figure out (not mean to be rude but...)
<nExy> rofl
<starkej> ya, I know about sudo, but sometimes it won't let me do stuff using sudo, like burning backups
<PhoenixP3K> HappyFool, pussfeller : Does Ubuntu usualy select the right drivers or do I have to install it myself? I'm on Breezy
<nExy>  apt-get install alsa-base
<nExy> Reading package lists... Done
<nExy> Building dependency tree... Done
<nExy> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<nExy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<HappyFool> PhoenixP3K: i have an nvidia; i believe installing the ATI accelerated drivers is covered on the wiki
<spacey> starkej, if you type `sudo -s` you just get a root shell, same as with su
<erUSUL> !tell starkej about root
<HappyFool> !tell PhoenixP3K about ati
<starkej> ahhh, sudo -s, awesome!
<nExy> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
* gnomefreak is back i think
<nExy> dont mean to be a rude one either
<nExy> but there already installed
<HappyFool> fwiw, i think 'sudo -i' is preferred. less chance of mucking up ~
<nExy> :)
<khalif> hey gnome
<starkej> thanks guys!
<gnomefreak> HappyFool, sudo -i is perferred over sudo -s (i think it was s)
<erUSUL> nExy, run alsamixer
<PhoenixP3K> HappyFool that tell thing is cool, I'll go check it out thanks
<gnomefreak> khalif,  did gnome come up or still on splash?
<nExy> yah? and....
<nExy> everything is already turned up
<nExy> i get an error when i try playing a MP3
<khalif> it was still on the splash. I just shut it off and trying re-boot
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nExy about mp3
<erUSUL> nExy, and the error is
<erUSUL> ?
<nExy> Playing MPEG stream from 20050828210929.mp3 ...
<nExy> MPEG 1.0 layer III, 192 kbit/s, 44100 Hz stereo
<nExy> Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<cddesjar> is flight #2 scheduled to be released today?
<nExy>  Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<khalif> ubuntu module load scrolling...
<Overclocked_486> Can anyone help me get ESD working?
<erUSUL> nExy, killall esd
<michele> nExy: what program are you using to play?
<opnsrc> How do I install  ncurses-devel , I can't seem to find it under SPM.
<Infernall> can anyone recommend a good ftp server?  I love pure-ftpd, but it suddenly ignores my settings for passive ftp...
<khalif> so far everything is ok, except syncing clock
<gnomefreak> khalif,  thats gonna happen
<freemanen> is the news that would come in ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals
<HappyFool> opnsrc: i think its libncurses5-dev
<opnsrc> thanks
<michele> nExy: try with aplay to check if alsa is ok
<khalif> ok, back on user/pass screen...
<spacey> Infernall, vsftpd
<opnsrc> command not found
<nExy> mpg321
<HappyFool> opnsrc: 'apt-cache search --names-only' is useful for this sort of thing
<HappyFool> opnsrc: command not found ?
<opnsrc> oh n/m
<opnsrc> I got you
<nExy> i just run aplay from console ?
<erUSUL> nExy, you have esd running kill it
<Infernall> spacey, thanks, i'll give it a try
<opnsrc> Thanks
<pussfeller> Infernall: proftpd is fairly robust wiht apache style configs and all that implies
<nExy> i dont have esd running
<blanky> i downloaded a rar file and i keep gettig crc errors when unrarring (cyclic redundancy check), is there a way to fix this
<erUSUL> nExy, or use a player that uses esd
<Infernall> pussfeller, had a problem getting proftpd working with passive ports, non 21/20
<pussfeller> but many people are moving away from ftp and into sftp
<nExy> cah i use aplay
<HappyFool> erUSUL: i think nExy installed the server edition (i would guess no esd etc there)
<nExy> puss whats sftp ?
<khalif> I must have installed this wrong cause nothing happens past the user/pass screen...
<jeff_> hey guys
<varsendagger> i'm back to using ubuntu
<varsendagger> hey jeff_
<Tuntis> Hey
<khalif> gnome, how cn I re-install?
<Tuntis> I have an problem booting from an USB external hard disk
<gnomefreak> khalif, is it gonna be only distro on that computer?
<Tuntis> I have 3 IDE drives
<Tuntis> and grub's root is configured as (3,1), should that be correct?
<khalif> yep. I don't want windoze or anything else on here but 'nix
<jeff_> lol
<HappyFool> Tuntis: might be (2,0) -- grub numbers from 0
<jeff_> right on
<erUSUL> khalif, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Tuntis> yes, but the, erm, usb drive is the fourth drive in BIOS config?
<gnomefreak> khalif,  ok good just set bios to boot from cdrom and slide cd in and restart when the partioner comes up you want to auto partion erase everything on drive
<Tuntis> Well whatever, i'll try later
<HappyFool> Tuntis: ah. ok, maybe (3,0) then -- depending on where /boot is
<gnomefreak> erUSUL,  he cant get a terminal
<khalif> your going too fast strat over please...
<khalif> *start
<nExy> it dosnt play again when i run aplay
<jeff_> does anybody here have a laptop with a proprietary ATI graphics card?
<gib8> hi i have a big problem with my usb
<gib8> and i looked a lot with google
<Tuntis> HappyFool, grub is on my WinXP drive's MBR
<gnomefreak> khalif,  set bios to boot from cdrom
<blanky> how can I see what fonts I hav
<jdimond> i have a laptop with the ati mobility rage chipset
<khalif> First, how do I get back into bios?
<gib8> knows someone if there is a problem with nforce2usb-drivers?
<erUSUL> khalif, crtl + Alt + F1 does not bring you a terminal??
<Tuntis> Khalif, usually DEL or F1 when your computer starts
<jeff_> jdimond: have you been able to get tv-out working?
<khalif> ok here
<Opinie> erUSUL: ok thanks a lot i got it working again =)
<gnomefreak> khalif,  on reboot should give you a bios key to hot
<Tuntis> oh man I hope I would have partitioned an IDE drive for Kubuntu
<jdimond> jeff_: not sure if it works or not havent used it
<HappyFool> Tuntis: that's fine. 'root (hdXXX,YYY)' is suppposed to point to the partition where /boot can be found
<erUSUL> Opinie, no problem
<khalif> ok Im at term
<gnomefreak> good
<Opinie> ok cya
<jeff_> jdimond: ok
<erUSUL> khalif, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> khalif, type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
* gnomefreak beting it says he has the latest version :(
<jeff_> im trying to get tv-out working on my laptop
<opnsrc> Thanks
<opnsrc> I just picked like a gang of those lib stuff around it to be sure
<nExy> michele: aplay dosnt work
<Tuntis> HappyFool, why is there a 3,1, not 3,0?
<nExy> it just makes an odd scratch sound on the sound
<Tuntis> What is the second "part" for?
<HappyFool> Tuntis: the number after the comma is the partition number
<HappyFool> Tuntis: numbering again from 0
<khalif> it keeps saying that my pass is incorrect, but this is what I was using to login
<jdimond> jeff_: i'll play with it and see if I can find anything
<jeff_> jdimond: ok
<Tuntis> but, if it's the partition number, why is there an /dev/sda2 later in the boot script?
<opnsrc> Is there a way I can have an option on the top of each directory folder to open it in a terminal
<opnsrc> To open the current directory I'm in
<gnomefreak> khalif,  try sudo -i
<gnomefreak> than password
<glouph> Where  can I report a bug in french ?
<opnsrc> Because I hate having to open directories and then fetching the directory I want to open
<HappyFool> Tuntis: i'm not sure what you're talking about, but probably to tell linux where / should be
<_jason> opnsrc, nautilus-open-terminal
<gnomefreak> glouph, bugzilla should be in your menu
<jeff_> jdimond: ive tryed before, i have a dell laptop and they dont have linux drivers for my laptop
<brosio> hi
<HappyFool> Tuntis: if it's /dev/sda2, then (hd3,1) could well be correct
<_jason> opnsrc, it's a package you can isntall that will do that
<khalif> no good
<brosio> anyone known a mirror with mozilla 1.5 ?
<gnomefreak> khalif,  type passwrd
<brosio> ah ok topix
<opnsrc> Thanks
<glouph> gnomefreak it's not about gnome, the same bug occurs when i use fluxbox
<jeff_> jdimond: the video card on it is ATI mobility radeon M6 or somethign like that
<gnomefreak> glouph,  i didnt say it had anything to do with gnome
<mannyman> I want firefox 1.5 and the latest OpenOffice, what do i do ?
<khalif> it saying that log-in is incorrect
<Ahmuck> syanptic
<mannyman> 5.10's apps are quite old now
<gnomefreak> bugzilla is for reporting bugs
<glouph> Oh wait I thought you said bugbuddy ok i'll try bugzilla
<pv_> mannyman, not more than half an year old :)
<Tuntis> happyfool, then the problem is it doesn't detect/get access to /dev/sda2
<erUSUL> mannyman, wait patiently ;)
<gnomefreak> im pretty sure passwrd is the command to change the password
<khalif> ok, I didn't type my username
<mannyman> you mean there's no way !?
<khalif> :(
<HappyFool> gnomefreak: it's passwd
<nickrud> gnomefreak, passwd
<Ahmuck> build from source to /usr/local/package
<gnomefreak> no r ty happy
<jdimond> jeff_: pm me
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mannyman https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<pv_> mannyman, you can install it as described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<HappyFool> Tuntis: what error message do you get?
<erUSUL> gnomefreak, passwd
<gnomefreak> khalif,  if it doesnt take it type in terminal passwd
<starkej> how do I add sshd to the startup of my new system?
<Tuntis> ALERT: /dev/sda2 not found, dropping into a shell!
<nickrud> glouph, what package is the bug in? (that matters for where you report bugs)
<pv_> hmm, it seems that "mkdir -p /opt/firefox" is missing from the page
<HappyFool> Tuntis: hmm
<gnomefreak> ty all
<ikor> `
<mannyman> thanks, what about openoffice, latest Gnome, etc. ?
<opnsrc> Ok I installed nautilus-open-terminal
<khalif> ok. it says that I have the latest version
<opnsrc> How do i use it?
<HappyFool> Tuntis: this happens some time into the boot?
<opnsrc> I'm in a directory, how do I use it?
<pv_> mannyman, openoffice should go similarly.
<gnomefreak> khalif,  i had that feeling
<Tuntis> After the kubuntu fancy logo goes off
<gnomefreak> you got the splash sceen for gnome desktop
<mannyman> thanks pv_
<erUSUL> opnsrc, right-click on a folder
<glouph> I've no idea nickrud
<pv_> mannyman, latest gnome is probably more difficult to install, and you likely had better to wait for next version of ubuntu.
<khalif> No I'm in the Term
<pv_> that's what i'd do
<opnsrc> open in other application?
<gnomefreak> khalif,  yes i know
<mannyman> ok wher do I go for new themes and eyecandy ?
<nickrud> glouph then, which application?
<mannyman> easy installation needed
<khalif> sorry :(
<gnomefreak> khalif, it was telling you that you have latest version of gnome
<khalif> yes
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop =gnome meta package
<glouph> nickrud sometimes it happens when i use firefox, sometimes when i use kpdf or xchat
<opnsrc> well there is an option to run as root terminal
<opnsrc> what about a regular terminal?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mannyman sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<khalif> no it just says that ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version
<gnomefreak> khalif,  now restart and enter your bios on my pc during reboot i press F2 but not gonna be same on yours
<nickrud> glouph, hm, it really helps the dev's if you can try to narrow it down a bit: what kind of bad behavior are you talking about?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mannyman that is the gnome art browser that syncs with the gnome website
<opnsrc> wait there it is
<opnsrc> I found it, thanks
<khalif> ok
<encompass> I have some issues, I noticed that something on my computer is trying to get into my ftp.site that I frequently use.  I thought it was gftp but when I remove the program it was giving me the same problems
<glouph> nickrud, i'm just working or doing things and suddenly the screen gets green
<HappyFool> Tuntis: i'm not sure what the problem is. At a guess Linux does not see the USB drive early enough in the boot
<encompass> how to a probe to see what process is sending those ftp requests from my computer?
<mannyman> The_Isle_of_Mark, thanks. Is this easy stuff cus I'm newbie
<khalif> how do I set superuser?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mannyman that is easy
<glouph> nickrud it usually happens when i'm doing lot of things at the same time
<nickrud> glouph, and this happens in gnome and fluxbox, you said?
<Tuntis> yup, I printed some instructions to use Vim to edit the files, but I can't get to some fancy console in the installation rescuemode
<glouph> yup nickrud
<starkej> How do I add SSHd to the startup of my server?
<Tuntis> (to make it load usb drivers?)
<pussfeller> encompass: you can use "sudo netstat -autvnp"
<HappyFool> encompass: 'sudo netstat -lp' -- look for port 'ftp'
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mannyman or go to the gnome website and look up themes and such. they have info how to install them there...real easy
<encompass> thanks
<gnomefreak> khalif,  ubuntu is not set for su its sudo instead
<mannyman> thanks
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mannyman, np
<khalif> gotcha!
<nExy> whats a good mp3 player for alsa thats console BASED ?
<nickrud> glouph heh
<HappyFool> Tuntis: hmm. using the installation cd for rescue is a bit painful. if you have the bandwidth, try downloading the live cd
<Tuntis> And, erm, how do I edit stuff with the live cd?
<mannyman> ok DVDs don't work by default ... what gives ?!
<Tuntis> Does it detect my linux partition? :O
<nExy> hey mannay man
<erUSUL> starkej, does it automatically when you install
<HappyFool> Tuntis: well, it have a full GUI etc. You can mount partitions to access files on them
<nickrud> glouph, probably xserver-xorg is the place to file the bug (in bugzilla); be sure to attach your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<Tuntis> whoaaa
<Tuntis> that sounds pwnzorous
<starkej> Really?
<mjr> mannyman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tuntis> I'll try that
<khalif> ok, I'm in the GRUB menu. What's next?
<glouph> Ok nickrud
<glouph> nickrud should i attach a screenshot too ?
<ltibor65> I will listen to mp3 files with Totem, what need I install?
<nickrud> glouph, a before and after maybe
<nExy> what is a good
<nExy> <nExy> alsa console based mp3 player
<gnomefreak> khalif,  slide the ubuntu cd in drive and reboot to install ubuntu over again
<glouph> Thank you nickrud
* gnomefreak is gonna step out while your doing that
<DuffyX56> Does anyone know what this problem is, I am trying to install G++ and the command is "sudo apt-get install build essentials" but it doesn't install.
<Red-Sox> guru54: k, u can PM me again
<nickrud> glouph, attach /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> DuffyX56, its build-essentials
<glouph> k
<erUSUL> DuffyX56, build-essential
<DuffyX56> thats what I ment..
<ltibor65> Which mp3 player?
<nExy> console based
<nExy> that uses alsa
<nickrud> glouph, and, finally, describe as clearly and in as much detail as you can, what conditions it happens in.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> DuffyX56, what error do you get?
<aurelito> hola
<erUSUL> DuffyX56, note the final s
<DuffyX56> Reading package lists... Done
<DuffyX56> Building dependency tree... Done
<DuffyX56> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<DuffyX56> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DuffyX56>   build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<DuffyX56>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<DuffyX56>   realplayer: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<yancheng> helo, is there any red eye removal picture software for ubuntu?
<DuffyX56> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<HappyFool> don't paste here
<ltibor65> Totem cannot play mp3?
<DuffyX56> Thats whats happening.
<glouph> nickrud, all i know is it happens when i overload the desktop
<nExy> whats totem
<Red-Sox> !pm
<ubotu> pm is, like, totally, Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<nExy> (totem:6699): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Red-Sox> how do you pm someone?
<HappyFool> Red-Sox: it depends on the client, but /query thepersontopm often works
<erUSUL> DuffyX56, do what it says run 'apt-get -f install'
<glouph> nickrud, should I mention that it does same with the live CD ?
<nickrud> glouph, yes, most certainly.
<gmaksim> can somebody help me?!
<nickrud> glouph, like I said, as much detail as possible :)
<nExy> im gonna have to isntall redhat on this mother
<glouph> kk
<DuffyX56> Couldn't find package build. I dropped the s.
<encompass> I don't see the source of the ftp requests, but ethereal gives me that the login attemps are anonymouse requests and they are nobody.gnome.org
<The_Isle_of_Mark> DuffyX56, have you tried synaptic? easier for people sometimes
<encompass> I think it is nautilus
<DuffyX56> wait, typo ><
<gnomefreak> ok khalif  do you see the install screen?
<gmaksim> i have a problem with GNOME Ubuntu!
<HappyFool> DuffyX56: it's 'build-essential', not 'build essential'
<Tuntis> GNOME Ubuntu = Normal Ubuntu?
<DuffyX56> yeah...figured it out lol
<gmaksim> yes
<khalif> no i was grub not bios
<The_Isle_of_Mark> DuffyX56, HappyFool is right
<Tuntis> KDE Ubuntu = Kubuntu
<The_Isle_of_Mark> I added an S
<gnomefreak> gnome ubuntu =ubuntu
<khalif> trying to get into bios
<Tuntis> Ofcourse you could apt-get the desktops though :/
<gnomefreak> khalif,  ok
<gmaksim> but problem is with GNOME
<Tuntis> Go on
<christs_> Anyone know how to install mplayer on 5.10?
<nickrud> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<gmaksim> i can't administrate anything from GNOME
<DuffyX56> nope, tryed sudo apt-get -f install build-essential and it's still popping up with an error.
<gnomefreak> khalif,  you might not have to reset bios if you installed ubuntu and havent set bios to harddrve afterwards
<gmaksim> when i type in root passwd i get wrong passwd reply
<gnomefreak> gmaksim, admin=sudo
<The_Isle_of_Mark> DuffyX56, same error?
<DuffyX56> Yeah.
<nickrud> gmaksim, use your own password, not root;s
<khalif> well, i have the disk in, but the install menu isn't coming up
<erUSUL> DuffyX56, do what it says run 'apt-get -f install' whithout package names
<gmaksim> why my own passwd
<gnomefreak> gmaksim, su is disabled in ubuntu by default
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gmaksim about root and sudo
<nickrud> gmaksim, ubuntu uses gksudo as a wrapper
<nickrud> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<gnomefreak> ty nick
<encompass> How do I read the source of my output ftp requests, I have random ones sending from the computer.
<khalif> ok im in install
<gnomefreak> hit enter
<encompass> I am very frustrated because they are requests to my business ftp site... I could get introuble for it
<encompass> it is like it is ping flooding
<gnomefreak> khalif,  here you choice your country and all that
<Dashnak> Hello
<gnomefreak> choose even
<khalif> ok one sec
<DuffyX56> Woa, without knowing it I removed the broken file I wanted to remove. Sweet...Anywho it's not working.
<gnomefreak> ok
<HappyFool> encompass: your computer is sending random ftp requests out ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> encompass how about ps -aux | grep ftp
<Dashnak> Anyone here uses PPC?
<gmaksim> look people i logon as normal user in GNOME and when i want from GNOME to configure network i can't because it replies wrong passwd
<DuffyX56> sweet :D I got it!
<ignas> how can it happen - i got an error in my partition table - part 1 starts on cyl 1 and ends on cyl 11640, part2 starts on 11635 (they overlap), the first partition was ntfs so i ntfsresized it to a smaller size, though it's start/end cylinders didn't change :/
<gnomefreak> gmaksim,  are you using your user password?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> DuffyX56, good on ya
<nickrud> encompass, you could try using sudo netstat -plant to see what programs are accessing the net
<ignas> is there a way to fix such error
<Tuntis> erm, gmaksim, I'm not sure but you could try sudo -s in Konsole?
<gmaksim> where
<encompass> bad ps format
<gnomefreak> gmaksim, are you in terminal?
<DuffyX56> now it says put in the installer disc and press enter...should i?
<gmaksim> i am now in windows 2003 server
<khalif> detecting hardware......no ethernet card found..
<Dashnak> Uhhhh, hello people, can anyone lend  me ahand with PPC?
<encompass> nothing
<The_Isle_of_Mark> DuffyX56, yeah sure, you can do it that way
<gnomefreak> gmaksim,  windows doesnt have gnome now i am confused
<DuffyX56> alright. it won't screw anything up huh?
<nickrud> lol
<Tuntis> Gnomefreak, he has a dualboot (?)
<gnomefreak> Tuntis, ???????
<erUSUL> ignas, if you are brave redit the partition table with parted you may try gpart first
<encompass> I can't find the source
<Red-Sox> snorks: ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> encompass it will say that, ok how often is it producing the queries?
<khalif> it says Firewire interface is present but I don't have any firewire ports
<encompass> it is full of them
<gnomefreak> Tuntis, only way to fix gnome is to use gnome
<encompass> they won't stop
<DuffyX56> meh, i'll try it
<Dashnak> anyone there?
<encompass> I feel helpless
<gnomefreak> khalif, thats fine
<Dashnak> hellooooooo
<gmaksim> for now i haven't configured internet in linux so i am in windows 2003
<Tuntis> ermh, I think he's asking for help via Windows and then going to try in Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> enable all of them khalif
<HappyFool> Dashnak: if anyone knows, they'll respond
<khalif> should I enable firewire ethernet anyway?
<nickrud> encompass, sorry, wrong command, a sec
<gmaksim> i have dual boot on my laptop
<Dashnak> ok
<gnomefreak> gmaksim,  to fix gnome you have to use linux
<HappyFool> encompass: are you running any apps? like firefox?
<encompass> no
<encompass> just gaim
<Tuntis> Khalif, you should enable Firewire incase you use digital video camcoders
<encompass> with irc
<Tuntis> or something like that
<khalif> cool
<gmaksim> yes but i don't know how to fix gnome so i am here to find out
<nickrud> encompass, sudo netstat -tp ; you can wrap that in watch and see what's happening
<gnomefreak> gmaksim,  when it askes for your password type in your user password
<The_Isle_of_Mark> encompass, do a netstat -p | grep ftp
<ignas> erUSUL, parted takes parameters in what ?
<gmaksim> but it asks root passwd not normal user passwd
<khalif> Ok I'm on partioning part:
<khalif> Erase entire disk?
<DuffyX56> got it...now, where is it?
<gnomefreak> gmaksim, if in terminal type sudo <the caommand> <enter> than password for user account
<khalif> Erase disk but use LVM?
<encompass> got it
<gnomefreak> khalif, ok does it say to auto partion?
<ignas> erUSUL, parted throws Error: Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition. error at me, because partitions overlap :/
<gmaksim> what is the caommand?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> encompass well, what is it?
<khalif> or manually edit table?
<encompass> nautilus, gnomepanel, and python
<gnomefreak> no khalif dont use lvm
<blanky_> hey guys is there a button in nautilus that when you click it it starts the console in that directory? or is there a script?
<HappyFool> nickrud: eh, neat. didn't know about watch
<gnomefreak> khalif,  neither
<Liakoni> I have a problem with Jabber clients in Ubuntu. I can't sent files. I tried Gaim, Gajim, Gabber etc and nothing. I installed kopete and the file tranfer works just fine. Can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> khalif,  you should see auto partion
<nickrud> HappyFool, I heard about it last week :)
<encompass> how do I stop them
<gmaksim> what is the caommand?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> encompass sudo killall -9 nautilus
<nickrud> encompass, all of those are accessing the ftp site?
<khalif> says: erase entire disk IDE1 master(hda)
<gnomefreak> khalif, after you click auto partion you want to erase everything on the disk
<gnomefreak> yes khalif
<Thunderguy> I have this concern, bassically I locked the root account with 'passwd -l' and made sure I was in the sudoers file right? problem is I have errors on my partition and am in urgent need of fsck repairs, but when I go into emergency mode it asks me for a root password which I don't have since the account is locked! know what I could do? without sacrificing a security concern that someone knows 'root' is my administrator account?
<encompass> let me paste bin the output
<gnomefreak> gmaksim, the only thing you have said is that your password doesnt work
<DuffyX56> Thanks guys...I'm starting to love linux :)
<gmaksim> my root passwd in console works
<The_Isle_of_Mark> DuffyX56, np man
<khalif> ok it says that the following partitions will be formatted:
<gnomefreak> gmaksim, there is no root in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> click yes khalif
<nExy> gnome
<gmaksim> but when i need i type it when GNOME asks for it his reply is wrong passwd
<khalif> Partition #1 of IDE1 master as ext3
<DuffyX56> As soon as I get Linux in a nuttshell i'll be answering the questions :D
<varsendagger> thunderguy
<nExy> MPEG 1.0 layer III, 192 kbit/s, 44100 Hz stereo
<nExy> Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<gmaksim> yes there is
<encompass> http://pastebin.com/447440
<gnomefreak> khalif,  yes
<khalif> Partition #5 of IDE1 master as swap
<Thunderguy> yes?
<Dr_Willis> gmaksim,  loging into X with GDM - as root is  also disabled.. even if you have a root password setup.
<gmaksim> i have a root account
<gnomefreak> khalif,  yes all that is fine
<gmaksim> yes i know
<gnomefreak> gmaksim,  you have enabled root along with sudo?
<gmaksim> but i loged in GNOME with my normal user passwd account
<HappyFool> Thunderguy: did you do an expert install ? or did you previously enable root ? by default it should be disabled
<khalif> ok formatting...
<gnomefreak> khalif,  ok good
<Dr_Willis> I just love long drawn out question./answer sessions to find out what a user is really wanting to do. :P
<Thunderguy> Happyfool: Expert install is the only thing that worked, for some reason basic install didn't work I was advised to disable root, so I did with passwd -l
<nekostar> ya
<nekostar> this thing is pretty smooth :D
<gmaksim> and then i want to configure network from GNOME's administration and he asks for root passwd but his reply when i type it is bad or wrong root passwd
<varsendagger> Thunderguy, you can do a sudo su and then you have CLI root privliges
<qman|A64> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me compile ndiswrapper 1.6, or help find a workaround for my card
<alfonce33> hi there:)
<alfonce33> what's up?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> encompass couple questions. is the ip address you are connected to your work? Have you been doing any spl queries on purpose, such as dev work or something?
<khalif> intalling base system....
<HappyFool> Thunderguy: ok. but you get asked for a password on recovery mode?
<DuffyX56> crap, I screwed it up...I can't find it.
<Thunderguy> varsendagger: My concern is emergency mode
<nickrud> gmaksim, network manager is asking for *your* password, not root's
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, dont compile apt-get it
<gnomefreak> gmaksim,  when gnome asked did you use your user password?
<gmaksim> no
<ben_> hello
<HappyFool> Thunderguy: or is the problem that you *don't* get asked for a password?
<gmaksim> because i tried it
<gnomefreak> gmaksim,  use your user password
<qman|A64> Mark: I can't, because I am not connected to the internet, because my card wont work with ndiswrapper 1.1
<gmaksim> it doesn't work
<Thunderguy> HappyFool: Yes, hmm could it be that I should remove a password before locking the account?
<alfonce33> anyone know how to setup a small home network on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Heh - i must really be bad - i set up root and my first (only) users passwords to  be the same.
<gmaksim> he is asking for root passwd
<mannyman> Anyone succesfully updated to the latest openoffice ? help !
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, I see
<Dr_Willis> alfonce33,  install samba, read the 'using samba' book thts available online. is steps 1 and 2 :P
<varsendagger> alfonce33, !samba
<Dr_Willis> alfonce33,  rest - depends on what you really want to do.
<gnomefreak> gmaksim, unless you manully made root possible in ubuntu there is no root
<khalif> brb guys
<varsendagger> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<HappyFool> Thunderguy: i haven't used 'passwd -l'; i'll check the man page in a moment. When I boot into recovery mode I go straight to a root prompt with no password check
<gnomefreak> hb khalif
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, how about dling it on the machine you are on and transfering ir?
<nickrud> gmaksim, try gksudo network-admin from a console; when the password request comes up, try typing your own personal passord
<varsendagger> varsendagger, !samba
<nickrud> s/console/terminal/
<alfonce33> just really want to setup file sharing on both systems, and if I can access the info on my Windows directories
<qman|A64> Mark: I can do that, but all I have is the ndiswrapper 1.6 source tarball
<gmaksim> you can't log in GNOME with root account
<gmaksim> i know that
<jd__> Hey I have a reall big question?
<gnomefreak> gmaksim,  ubuntu doesnt have a root account
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, what kind of OS is on your machine you are using right now?
<JonnyRo> Whats the best way to remote into my ubuntu system from somewhere else
<varsendagger> alfonce33, chech out that samba link i had ubuntu pop out
<Thunderguy> HappyFool: Yeah the problem is I 'had' to use expert mode, apt-get setup freezes the install on my system, even in the newest breezy so expert was the only one that worked, but at the same time I'm trying to default things back to how they would have been if I didn't use expert.
<qman|A64> Mark: Windows XP Professional
<jd__> Where do i find a web server or home networking server for the newest version of ubuntu
<JonnyRo> Can I access the full gnome gui from another computer?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gmaksim about root
<Dr_Willis> JonnyRo,  VNC is a very handy tool for that.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gmaksim about sudo
<Dr_Willis> JonnyRo,  and ssh with putty.exe is a must get to learn tool also.
<nekostar> !topic
<gmaksim> but he asks for root passwd when you want to make some system configuration change from GNOME
<JonnyRo> Dr_Willis: But will it show the full ubuntu gnome desktop, or some striped down XX term
<nekostar> eh
<Thunderguy> Happyfool: Which means testing to make sure I'm not messing things up while I'm doing that, which is why I tested single user and am pondering why it doesn't work.
<Dr_Willis> JonnyRo,  Yes.. :P it can do either.
<gnomefreak> gmaksim, forget you ever see the word root
<nekostar> get the image from ubuntu.org jd__
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok then dl the .deb on your machine and either burn it to cd or transfer with floppy. Can you do that?
<gnomefreak> use your user password
<HappyFool> Thunderguy: fair enough. FWIW, here's my entry for 'root' in /etc/shadow: root:*:13072:0:99999:7:::
<gmaksim> and i tried it
<Dr_Willis> JonnyRo,  for a remote vnc session - you may be better off using a nice light window manager.
<gmaksim> it doesn't work as well
<qman|A64> Mark: I can do that, but I can't find a .deb package for 1.6
<qman|A64> only 1.1
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, one second I'll find one for you
<alfonce33> where do I find Samba guys...sorry i'm really new to the LInux family:$
<khalif> back: you guys have to excuse the ignorance, I'm used to using OS X
<Dr_Willis> alfonce33,  type "!samba" and read the bot message
<alfonce33> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<gnomefreak> gmaksim,  next time you pull up a terminal type the word "passwd" no quotes and reset user password and try again
<HappyFool> Thunderguy: maybe try forcing your entry to be similar ('man shadow' says a * disables login)
<Dr_Willis> alfonce33,  also google for the "using samba" book - its online and worth reading. (at least the first few chapters)
<gmaksim> and if that doesn't work
<gnomefreak> gmaksim, are you the person that installed ubuntu on that computer?
<varsendagger> alfonce33, Samba is a program that allows you to share files across windows and linux
<nickrud> ah, gnomefreak :)
<gmaksim> yes
<gnomefreak> gmaksim,  it will work if you type the word passwd as i typed it
<Thunderguy> HappyFool: Thanks for the advice, yes I don't have an * I'll go ahead and copy that shadow entry as a default incase I can't figure it out any other way.
<gmaksim> not that
<khalif> 50% done with base install
<gnomefreak> khalif,  ok good let me know if any errors pop up
<gnomefreak> gmaksim,  not what?
<gmaksim> if i change passwd and try in GNOME that again and that doesn't work
<khalif> k
<HappyFool> Thunderguy: i'd like to know why it asks for a password on recovery mode; let me know if you find out
<gnomefreak> gmaksim,  if it doesnt work i would say reinstall it
<mannyman> Anyone succesfully updated to the latest openoffice ? help !
<Aesop> Morning, all
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, uploading one to my server
<mannyman> How do I update to the latest openoffice ?
<Thunderguy> HappyFool: Sure I'll go try some things and figure out how to default back to that value without having to do it the hard way and change shadow, then inform you.
<qman|A64> Mark: Thanks a lot
<Rollaattori> umm..ok i'm really noob with this thing, so dont laugh too much..i closed amarok from "x" button and it went to system tray..how do i get it out of there? what do i need to click? lol
<gnomefreak> gmaksim, if you installed it you are the user #1 that means your password rules over anyone elses when it asks for root you use your user password
<slide> Does th sever install include Gnome or would i have to install that extra afterward?
<blue-frog> Rollaattori, right click on the icon
<gnomefreak> mannyman, are you using breezy?
<Aesop> Does anyone have some ideas on getting a mouse with a lot of buttons to work? Specifically, a Logitech MX1000... Read a few guides on it, wound up having to reconfigure X after they failed.
<mannyman> yes
<Rollaattori> can't see any icon :\
<recon0> when i use anjuta i get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5341
<blue-frog> Rollaattori, in system tray
* erUSUL goes out
<gnomefreak> mannyman, sudo apt-get upgrade should give you any updates for office
<Rollaattori> i can only see weather, multi desktops and trashcan :\
<mannyman> sorry, I need the latest stable release becuase of multilang
<mannyman> not just updates
<mannyman> I didn't mean updates even though I said it
<blue-frog> slide, if u choose server install, ther's no need for gdm afterwards.
<Rollaattori> or am i looking from wrong place lol
<gnomefreak> mannyman, openoffice in breezy is the most recent stable release of open office
<blue-frog> slide, if you want a server with gdm choose the normal install, will save you time
<recon0> my anjuta problem is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5341
<mannyman> gnomefreak, the openoffice with breazy is a pre-release
<slide> okay, thats what i was wondering
<slide> thanks :)
<mannyman> it's actually 1.9
<gnomefreak> mannyman,  i think dapper has same openoffice as ubuntu
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, still there?
<qman|A64> yes
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok here you go http://verovox.com/ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-4ubuntu2_i386.deb
<blue-frog> slide, otherwise u can add ubuntu-desktop from apt-get but then u will be at the stage of a normal install, so...
<qman|A64> thanks a bunch Mark
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, transfer that to your machine and I'll help you if you want
<slide> blue-frog, Is there a way to then add all the stuff the server install would have installed?
<mannyman> there has to be a way to upgrade brezy's openoffice, someone .. c'mon
<HappyFool> mannyman: looks like you'll need to install it yourself; i don't see OOo 2 in breezy-backports (yet?)
<gnomefreak> mannyman, thats what ubuntu has with it im sure you can try openoffice.org website but if dappers is newer you wont see it for breezy for a while
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, do you know how to configure it?
<blue-frog> slide the server install adds nothing that ubuntu doesn't have
<mannyman> ok, thanks
<slide> blue-frog, it doesnt automatically setup stuff?
<gnomefreak> mannyman, there is a way but by the laws of this chat i cant say try this cause it can and mostlikely will break since it hasnt been tested
<blue-frog> slide, it just do a minimal install and then you have to install all u need
<qman|A64> Mark: Yes, I know how to configure it, but for some reason, the version I have will not cooperate with my card
<slide> ahh ok
<opnsrc> How do you unmount a drive?
<opnsrc> There is no unmount option
<qman|A64> Mark: I know my card and my driver are correct because I have used them on a knoppix liveCD
<slide> blue-frog, thanks :)
<blue-frog> slide, meaning there will be no bind or whatsoever preconfigured
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok let me know if you need anything else...did you get the file ok?
<HappyFool> opnsrc: the command is 'umount'
<varsendagger> opnsrc, umount
<mannyman> gnomefreak, not even a google search word ?
<mannyman> link ?
<gnomefreak> mannyman,  o
<opnsrc> Thanks
<gnomefreak> no
<khalif> copying remaining packages.....
<djk_> mannyman: what do you want to do?
<gnomefreak> djk_, he wants OOo 2
<mannyman> this version of openoffice in breezy is buggy
<djk_> gnomefreak: and what is the problem?
<HappyFool> mannyman: try openoffice.org
<djk_> mannyman: add the OOo2 repos
<mannyman> the latest I tried on Mandfrake supports multilang fab
<gnomefreak> i have a source for it but its not tested yet
<blue-frog> slide so if you're not familiar with command line u'd better install ubuntu and then install your server apps. the loss is approximately 128 Mb of ram (gdm + xorg)
<mannyman> Mandriva
<gnomefreak> its not part of sources list for a reason
<mannyman> djk_, how ?
<slide> blue-frog, im familiar with cmdline (been using linux for 5 years heh) but this server wont have that much load
<opnsrc> thanks
<syndicate> which username and password should i use in windows when trying to access my linux shares?
<gnomefreak> seeing as that OOo in breezy is the latest stable version i dont see how you will get more stable
<khalif> brb
<gnomefreak> khalif,  hb
<_kismet_> Hi All! I have to use SUN JDK 1.3.1 and when I run javah and javac I get :  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<mannyman> gnomefreak, it is definitely not
<mannyman> it is 1.9
<mannyman> though it wil say 2.0
<mannyman> but it's pre-release for sure
<djk_> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mike_g> How do you pronounce "Ubuntu"?
<DuffyX56> well, later.
<djk_> mannyman: go to source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> mannyman, it is latest STABLE release if there were updates to bring it up to 2.0 you would know
<_kismet_> Hi All! I have to use SUN JDK 1.3.1 and when I run javah and javac I get :  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 any tips?
<djk_> mannyman: there's a OOo2repo
<HappyFool> mike_g: oo-BOON-too (stress on second syllable)
<gnomefreak> djk_,  i have it but i was told it is not stable at all and untested
<mannyman> where?
<djk_> gnomefreak: wrong.
<mike_g> thanks Happy
<mannyman> djk_, shoot ...
<blanky_> does anyone here have steam installed with wine?
<emil> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> djk_,  i will paste sources list in pastebin than
<djk_> mannyman: scroll down on that site, mark the OOo2 repo, and click on gimme source.list
<mannyman> ok , thanks
<HappyFool> _kismet_: maybe use a newer jdk ?
<HappyFool> !tell _kismet_ about javadeb
<HappyFool> maybe seveas hosts those too, i'm not sure
<qman|A64> ok, I am still not getting anything...
<mannyman> !easysource
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_kismet_> HappyFool, I cann't use a new one :(
<djk_> mannyman: if you want even more recent OOo2 debs compiled for debian go to http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/
<khalif> back
<qman|A64> I did a dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils...
<khalif> sill installing packages
<gnomefreak> here is my list and i was told the ones under backports were unstable
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5342
<Jonex> How do I set up ssh on ubutnu as simple as possible?
<HappyFool> _kismet_: ah, i missed the 'have to use'
<qman|A64> ndiswrapper -i /driver/lstinds.inf
<nExy> how do i install
<qman|A64> modprobe ndiswrapper
<nExy> libao2 0.8.3-1 ? on ubuntu
<qman|A64> the card won't power up
<gnomefreak> khalif,  it will for a while
* gnomefreak brb
<HappyFool> _kismet_: paste the output of 'ldd $(which javac)' (or whatever java app) on the pastebin (paste.ubuntulinux.nl)
<djk_> gnomefreak: the one under backports maybe, but not the one from your last line
<gnomefreak> so that repo has been tested and is good?
<varsendagger> !xen
* gnomefreak is gonna hurt someone 
<mannyman> djk_, you're great man
<djk_> gnomefreak: it should not cause problems. i dont use it though
<gnomefreak> djk_,  i was told to not give it for the reasons stated above if i would have known better i would have given it without a problem
<djk_> gnomefreak: but the source-o-matic also statest that it's a "test package" and one should use it with caution.
<gnomefreak> test=unstable?
<djk_> gnomefreak: well, i was told that it is indeed okay to use.
<_kismet_> HappyFool, I found that both javac and javah are symbolic links to a bash script that then excute: bin/i386/native_threads/javac
<khalif> instlling GRUB
<qman|A64> Mark, I instaled the deb package, ndiswrapper -i /driver/lstinds.inf, modprobe ndiswrapper, but the card still won't power up
<HappyFool> _kismet_: ok, any clues if you run ldd on that?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, hey sorry, wife needed help.
<qman|A64> no problem
<gnomefreak> test to me means not yet stable and thats what my thing was about if it is unstable i dont need him somming back saying "you screwed up my pc with that source"
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ndiswrapper -l
<gnomefreak> khalif,  good
<sorush20> hi guys
<Silencer> I need pkg for vim to have interapter in editing html, c. c++, perl, php files
<khalif> ok going into second portion of install without CD-ROM
<Silencer> somebody know what I need to install ?
<qman|A64> Installed ndis drivers:
<qman|A64> lstinds driver present, hardware present
<_kismet_> HappyFool, so the ldd on bin/i386/native_threads/javac is the following:http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5343
<gnomefreak> khalif,  good give that about 20 or so minutes depending on you processer
<emil> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<khalif> it's a Pentium III
<recon0> can somebody help me with anjuta: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5341
<khalif> I told you this thing was old
<xzy2ob> i have a problem, i need to get a hand on the kernel source code for the kernel that is installed by default in ubuntu. how can this be achived with apt-get?
<gnomefreak> i have a P2 at 450 it takes around 25 minutes
<djk_> gnomefreak: yea of course, but there shouldn't occur any problems
<rambo3> how can i force ubuntu to register my onboard sound card to register as a sound card . in device manager it says device unknown. and how do i see if there are irw problems
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok good
<qman|A64> its a PCMCIA card, if thats of any relevancy
<HappyFool> _kismet_: does 'locate libjvm.so' reveal anything?
<gnomefreak> djk_,  i have them on my site with warnings out the ass just incase cause its not concidred a offical source
<sorush20> guys if I have dhclient3 and not dhcp installed will the interfaces load properly or not? My experience is no they will not load properly.
<djk_> gnomefreak: hehe, nice.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, yeah it is, but lets see..do a sudo iwconfig wlan0 up
<djk_> gnomefreak: what's your site?
<gnomefreak> www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, oops sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<AlexRM> Hey, Guys I need help - I was following this guide: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
* gnomefreak brb
<AlexRM> and after I did it, and restarted my PC, it said X could not be started!
<Red-Sox> snorks: hi
<qman|A64> Error : unrecognized wireless request "up"
<Thunderguy> HappyFool: For an expert setup the only way to return to the default sudo usage is to A: edit the sudoers file with 'visudo' as root and place your primary user account in there with all priveledges or 'user   ALL=(ALL) ALL', then edit the shadow file, put an * as root..
<AlexRM> (I was installing ATI Drivers)
<Toran> What is a good binary news downloader I could use? I'm not afraid of command-line stuff, I'd just like something that works and isn't too hard to use
<qman|A64> ifconfig goes without error
<nExy> hey alex
<AlexRM> Hi,
<nExy> got aim ?
<AlexRM> no
<HappyFool> Thunderguy: thanks. your system is working as desired now?
<AlexRM> why?
<Thunderguy> HappyFool: or rather an * in the second field.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok do sudo ifconfig and see if the card shows up
<nExy> id help u over aim
<AlexRM> why not in here?
<_kismet_> HappyFool, I have several version of Java installaed on my system  so I'm able to find more the on libjvm.so
<qman|A64> Mark, it shows up, but has no ip assigned or any packets transferred at all
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok cool
<Thunderguy> HappyFool: Not really, I got single user and emergency mode to work fine, but there is something it won't let me do... unmount my root partition, I happen to know there are errors in the superblock.. but I can't unmount it even under emergency mode.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, do a sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan
<HappyFool> Thunderguy: hmm. d'you have a live cd ?
<HappyFool> _kismet_: do the bash scripts set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH environment variable ?
<Thunderguy> HappyFool: I do, think it's the only option at this point?
<soundray> Is anyone running vdr in Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Thunderguy: well, i think it's probably the easiest
<_kismet_> HappyFool, anyway the founed libjvm relate to jdk 1.3.1 are: /opt/java/jdk1.3.1_16/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so
<_kismet_>  /opt/java/jdk1.3.1_16/jre/lib/i386/server/libjvm.so
<_kismet_>  /opt/java/jdk1.3.1_16/jre/lib/i386/classic/libjvm.so
<qman|A64> Error : unrecognized wireless request "scan"
<AlexRM> Hey, Guys I need help - I was following this guide: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver and after I did it, and restarted my PC, it said X could not be started!
<Thunderguy> HappyFool: Well thanks again for the help, I'll got boot Damn Small Linux and fix the partition.
<HappyFool> Thunderguy: cool. good luck
<sorush20> guys my cups will not load when I'm trying to load the kde printer manager can anyone help please?
<Thunderguy> thanks.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok, try the gui. do gksudo wifi-radar
<AlexRM> Anyone? Please help me - I just got Ubuntu up and running and now I can't use it!
<HappyFool> _kismet_: ok, how about this: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/java/jdk1.3.1_16/jre/lib/i386/client ldd /usr/bin/i386/native_threads/javac
<qman|A64> ok...it does nothing
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nothing at all?
<qman|A64> nothing at all
<qman|A64> no error, no window, nothing
<Toran> What is a good binary news downloader I could use? I'm not afraid of command-line stuff, I'd just like something that works and isn't too hard to use
<varsendagger> AlexRM,
<Burk> hello
<HappyFool> _kismet_: (adapt path to javac as necessary)
<AlexRM> varsendagger, yes?
<varsendagger> AlexRM, what is happening?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, do you have it installed?
<mannyman> excuse my newbiness, but what are sources and would I need them ?
<AlexRM> varsendagger, I was following the 5.10 wiki on how to install ATI Drivers
<tman_ubuntu> Is it possible to mount an external hard drive with both samba and nfs using one location path?
<user_anon> when i run anjuta's "build distribution" i get "Makefile.am:6: AM_GNU_GETTEXT" in `configure.in' but `intl' not in SUBDIRS
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, nm, lets do it from the command line
<qman|A64> ok
<sam_> using breezy, how would I make and icon for Opera or put it in the internet menu?
<AlexRM> varsendagger, I followed it through, restarted my PC and it says X will not start
<nickrud> !tell mannyman about components
<varsendagger> mannyman, eventually
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, then you can install wifi-radar if you need to
<varsendagger> AlexRM, i'm not sure what's happening
<Doomhammer> how can I edit /etc/resolv.conf ? the networking panel in gnome doesn't do anything, and if i edit it by hand it just gets replaced after a couple hours
<JonnyRo> Doomhammer: it's getting replaced probably by the dhcp daemon
<soundray> I'm looking for someone who has tried vdr in Ubuntu. Anyone?
<Goshawk> what about asus card reader on linux?
<JonnyRo> Doomhammer: did you switch over to static/
<khalif> gnomefreak: hey if I can get this to work on the Thinkpad, do you think it'd be ok to install it on a desktop with a Pentium I chip?
<JonnyRo> ?
<AlexRM> varsendagger, if I was to do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup  /etc/X11/xorg.conf - would that work?
<ltibor65> Hy everybody! Who of you have Ubuntu 5.10 installed on his computer? I have problems!
<mannyman> ok, I actually meant "source" as oppsed to "package" ?!
<varsendagger> i would think so
<Doomhammer> JonnyRo: where would I switch to static ? it didn't ask during install, and as i said, the networking panel doesn't do anything
<AlexRM> i'll go try it
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, sorry wife again :)
<mannyman> so again , excuse my newbiness, but what are sources and would I need them ?
<gnomefreak> khalif,  P1 with enough ram will still be slow but should be ok
<qman|A64> no problem Mark
<qman|A64> I appreciate the help
<soundray> mannyman, sources could refer to source code, in which case you don't need it.
<mannyman> thanks
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok, so do you know your essid and wep key?
<JonnyRo> Doomhammer: use the network panel to change to "static IP address", turn off automatically assigned, then configure your gateway, ip address, and DNS server that you want to use, save then reboot
<khalif> I haven't used it in forever. It's got Windoze 95 on it.
<JonnyRo> t
<varsendagger> mannyman, sources are the code that you can compile and make packages out of
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, assuming you use wep
<JonnyRo> if that doesnt work, let me know and we'll try something else
<soundray> mannyman, but sometimes repositories are called sources (as in sources.list).
<mannyman> true
<mannyman> very true
<qman|A64> I don't use any encryption, but I do know the SSID
<nickrud> mannyman, in this case, sources are lists of packages that you can download
<varsendagger> most everything that you would need is in synaptic
<khalif> I need to get a monitor for it and see how much RAM is on it....
<mannyman> got it !
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok do this sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
<khalif> brb again..
<gabriel> holaaa
<qman|A64> ok
<nickrud> mannyman, /etc/apt/sources.list is where these lists are found :)
<sorush20> guys I had made the partitions so that my home would be on hda3 and my root would be on hda1 now I have all these partitions loaded, but in hda1, there is a home folder I'm not sure if the system is setup right so that all my documents would be saved to the hda3 rather than the hda1 /home. In hda3 I have a lost+found folder and a home folder called by my user name sorush3 can any one enlighten me please?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <your essid>
<tman_ubuntu> I'll ask again.  Is it possible to mount an external harddrive with both nfs and samba using the same path?
<mannyman> thanks, you're great all of you
<soundray> mannyman, in special cases it may be useful to compile your own package x, in which case you do apt-get source x to get the prerequisite source code.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, are you using dhcp on your wap?
<qman|A64> ok
<qman|A64> yes
<mannyman> so that's it !
<varsendagger> mannyman, but when you find something that the ubuntu community hasn't ported over to the repos
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok do a sudo dhclient
<mannyman> uh huh
<Doomhammer> JonnyRo: doing what you said appears to have worked... just hope the file doesn't get re-written :)
<varsendagger> then you'll need to use the sources
<Doomhammer> JonnyRo: i'm used to Gentoo, where i can go in and edit it manually :P
<varsendagger> comeback and ask about that in a bit
<ltibor65> Hi! How can I watch mpeg2 files and listen to mp3 on Ubuntu 5.10?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, did you get an ip?
<Doomhammer> ltibor65: for MP3's, i like to use XMMS
<qman|A64> ok, its discovering, but no results
<qman|A64> the power light on my card is out
<varsendagger> ltibor65, gmplayer and xmms
<soundray> !tell ltibor65 about restricted formats
<qman|A64> no offers recieved
<Doomhammer> ltibor65: for mpeg2, try MPlayer or VideoLAN VLC (VLC is my favorite)
<soundray> ltibor65, read ubotu's message as well
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, what card is it?
<freemanen> is there anything like spotlight in ubuntu reportiaries?
<qman|A64> Linksys WPC54G with TI ACX111 chipset
<_kismet_> HappyFool, maybe now worked
<qman|A64> I downloaded the drivers recommended on the ndiswrapper wiki
<ltibor65> soundray, with totem can I listen to mp3?
<emil> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<tman_ubuntu> Does anyone here know anything about NFS and Samba?
<soundray> Hey, I don't even need support, I'd just like to know whether any of you have tried vdr.
<Tuntis> Hey
<_kismet_> HappyFool, I installaed the packages libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 and then I had to execute  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, where did you get the driver?
<christs_> What exactly is unfree about mp3 btw?
<soundray> ltibor65, apparently so. I use beep-media-player, though.
<Tuntis> HappyFool!
<EmmesHEMI> using dapper.  the upgrade wednesday or so completely eliminated my wireless card.  iwconfig shows no wlan0 not does ifconfig, it was there and working fine before.  Any ideas how to get it back?  i do see it in the PCI list in KInfoCenter, just not anywhere else
<Tuntis> the problem is, when editing the files I need to execute an command, mkinitramfs
<blue-frog> tman_ubuntu, if you feel like it, why not..
<HappyFool> _kismet_: ok. well done ;)
<ltibor65> soundray, have you Ubuntu?
<Tuntis> to recreate initrd.img
<HappyFool> Tuntis: ok
<sorush20> could someone say my name please?
<qman|A64> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<Tuntis> so how would I do that?
<EmmesHEMI> sorush20
<blue-frog> sorush20, u see it's in red alright..
<shinu> what vnc client do you recommend?
<soundray> ltibor65, sure. Would I be here otherwise? :)
<_kismet_> HappyFool,  at least now I do not get the error and also no segmentation foult so I think that it's working :)
<pratyk> soundray: BMPx player asks fo X11 headers where can i get it?
<tman_ubuntu> Well when I set up an NFS, it seem to override samba settings.
<qman|A64> ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/network/wpc54gv2_driver_utility_v2.02.zip
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, grab this one ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/network/wpc54g_v2_driver_utility_v2.0.zip
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64,  heheh ok
<soundray> pratyk, I cannot quite believe that. Did you apt-get install beep-media-player ?
<HappyFool> Tuntis: i think something like 'mkinitramfs -o myinitrd.img' might work
<emil> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<qman|A64> I'll compare the filesizes of that one because the filename si different
<ale3hs> my router has security options: WPA/WPA2 - PERSONEL (PSK), 128bit WEP and 64bit WEP ..how I set up my wireless to connect with these protocols?  	
<blue-frog> tman_ubuntu, override? which means?
<ale3hs> 
<HappyFool> Tuntis: run 'man mkinitramfs' to check how the program works
<ltibor65> soundray, i installed lame 3.97, but totem dos'nt work with it.
<pratyk> soundray: no from the source
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, is this the driver lsbcmnds.inf?
<Tuntis> ok
<qman|A64> no, it is lctinds.inf
<varsendagger> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<varsendagger> what does that mean?
<soundray> ltibor65, lame is an *en*coder. You don't need it for playing.
<ale3hs> basically with the WPA??
<tman_ubuntu> blue frog: I have /media/usbdisk set up as a samba share.  When I setup NFS on /media/usbdisk my samba settings disappear.
<HappyFool> varsendagger: it means you need to install 'build-essential'
<soundray> pratyk, any special reason why you need to install from source?
<emil> !easysource
<ubotu> rumour has it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ltibor65> But a decoder must I have.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, one sec gonna go check my laptop...same card I think, I used a different driver
<qman|A64> ok
<pratyk> soundray: my pctel modem doesnot work in linux. do u have any idea?
<JonnyRo> :44.03 XFree86
<JonnyRo>  3683 root      17   0  2064  956 1852 R  2.5  3.2   0:04.71 top
<JonnyRo>  3165 root      15   0  5864 1004 5048 S  1.5  3.4   0:06.65 xterm
<JonnyRo>  2591 root      15   0  7468 1300 5796 S  0.9  4.4   0:13.04 irssi
<JonnyRo> sorry guys
<JonnyRo> bad mouse click
<tman_ubuntu> blue frog:  I'm also using the "folder shares" from within gnome by the way.
<sorush20> I didn't hear a sound when you guys said my name let me change the preferences
<nExy> how do i install OGG
<varsendagger> HappyFool, thanks
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, gonna have to get it from the car and boot it up...it'll take a minute or two
<qman|A64> ok, no problem
<soundray> pratyk, not at all, but look at http://linmodems.org/.
<ale3hs> someone help me with the wireless plz?
<AlexRM> Hey,
<AlexRM> im following the guide to install ATI drivers...and it says to ...
<AlexRM> nstall the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<sorush20> oh I did year a sound I just didn't expect it to be so bad like a nasty alarm..
<AlexRM> there is no package called that, yet there is a package called fglrx
<pratyk> soundray:is x11 headers provided in cd
<AlexRM> how do I configure my ATI card when I installed ATI Drivers?
<nExy> alex
<nExy> goto the
<nExy> www.ati.com website
<nExy> download the linux drivers
<nExy> install them
<sorush20> guys I had made the partitions so that my home would be on hda3 and my root would be on hda1 now I have all these partitions loaded, but in hda1, there is a home folder I'm not sure if the system is setup right so that all my documents would be saved to the hda3 rather than the hda1 /home. In hda3 I have a lost+found folder and a home folder called by my user name sorush3 can any one enlighten me please?
<nExy> and run there console script
<nExy> and it will config everything for u
<AlexRM> wont the ones in Synaptic do?
<soundray> Yes, I think there is a package that provides it. apt-get build-dep beep-media-player would get it for you. But I really recommend installing the binary package.
<Owner> Alright, my friend has a Dell Triton Inspiron notebook, and when we installed ubuntu (im a fellow linux nerd) on his system, it didn't pick up his wireless connection... the wireless card is: Linksys Wireless-B 2.4 ghz
<nExy> unless u wanna give me ssh ill do it for u
<AlexRM> no, lol
<flodine> help guy want to load ubuntu but i want a good wireless card that works well with ubuntu
<qman|A64> Mark: I finished downloading your link, it is the exact same package that I have
<nExy> ok
<AlexRM> what the hell...
<AlexRM> ATI have released drivers for Vista..
<flodine> help
<nExy> what the hell what
<AlexRM> it's not even out
<nExy> yes it is
<pratyk> soundray: where can i get the deb binary
<AlexRM> beta?
<nExy> yah
<AlexRM> ahh
<ltibor65> I have totem, but it plays only wav files, but mp3 and mpeg2 not.
<nExy> its fucking bad ass 2
<Owner> Alright, my friend has a Dell Triton Inspiron notebook, and when we installed ubuntu (im a fellow linux nerd) on his system, it didn't pick up his wireless connection... the wireless card is: Linksys Wireless-B 2.4 ghz
<AlexRM> it's like XP on Steriods with a Face lift
<nico8481> hi
<nExy> no
<nExy> the code was written from ground up
<soundray> pratyk, it's in the universe repository.
<AlexRM> so we can expect more bugs?
<soundray> !tell pratyk about repositories
<nExy> sure alex
<nico8481> i'd like to buy a laptop and install ubuntu on it, any idea which ones are the best supported (hp? apple?)
<flodine> help i need a wireless card that works with ubuntu
<pratyk> soundray: thanks
<nExy> theres alot for linux 2
<Owner> Alright, my friend has a Dell Triton Inspiron notebook, and when we installed ubuntu (im a fellow linux nerd) on his system, it didn't pick up his wireless connection... the wireless card is: Linksys Wireless-B 2.4 ghz
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, still there?
<qman|A64> yes
<AlexRM> there has to be an easier way to install linux drivers via Synaptic...
<AlexRM> via ATI it means I gota install 32 bit and 64 bit
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ok grep the files in /etc/ndiswrapper for RadioState
<nExy> alex
<nExy> im telling u
<nExy> set up a sshd
<nExy> and ill install it for u
<flodine> does anyone use ubutnu on a wireless network
<nExy> ive done it plenty of times
<HappyFool> AlexRM: many people have success with the ubuntu supplied drivers
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, send me a chat request and we'll go through it
<Owner> so, I guess what im trying to say is, how do you make it to where you can connect to the wireless network?
<AlexRM> sorry nExy no can do
<nExy> alright then :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Owner ndiswrapper
<AlexRM> HappyFool, well I installed them but how to I set them up
<EmmesHEMI> owner, easiest way is to reset your router to the defaults, no wep, no mac filtering
<EmmesHEMI> then toy from there
<flodine> can someone tell me a wireless card that works out the box with ubuntu?
<nExy> u need to edit ur x11 config
<HappyFool> AlexRM: i think you said earlier you followed the wiki instructions but X then failed to start?
<Owner> The_Isle_of_Man do I just put that in terminal?
<J4|\|> whats the minimum system requirements for ubuntu ?
<AlexRM> HappyFool, yes, I then went back to the backup that the wiki told me to do
<AlexRM> backup of xorg.conf
<ltibor65> Boys, can anybody tell me a CD/DVD Burner for Ubuntu?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Owner do a google search for ndiswrapper and your card model....you'll find it
<HappyFool> AlexRM: this is the page you were reading? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<AlexRM> no
<soundray> Hey, I'm running vdr experimental packages in Debian. It's fairly unstable and I can't get any 2.6 kernel to work. Is it worth switching to Ubuntu?
<Owner> thanks The_Isle_of_Mark!
<flodine> i guess ubuntu dont support wireless
<emil> !w32codecs
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Onwer np
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, there?
<AlexRM> HappyFool, I will follow that!
<AlexRM> ATI Drivers for AMD64 are not available in Breezy
<AlexRM> or not!
<J4|\|> whats the minimum system requirements for ubuntu ?
<Ethan> Hi
<AlexRM> :( damm 64 bit
<HappyFool> AlexRM: i imagine it's similar to help.ubuntu.com, but take a look and see
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ah
<blue-frog> J4|\|, same as windows xp
<EmmesHEMI> ltibor65:  k3b is outstanding
<soundray> AlexRM, I'm running fglrx in AMD64.
<khalif> Ubuntu does support wireless?
<Ethan> I would like to use winvnc on my windows, what does I need to install VNCserver or VNC4server ? :$
<AlexRM> soundray, how?
<qman|A64> Mark?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> yeah
<EmmesHEMI> yes khalif
<soundray> AlexRM, just good luck I guess...
<qman|A64> I can't initiate a DCC chat session, it just doesnt work, but thats another story
<AlexRM> soundray, can you tell me how? I mean you didn't just sit there and suddenly you had them
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, I'll send you a private chat so we dont have to see the channel stuyff
<soundray> AlexRM, I think you need to activate universe and multiverse.
<flodine> then whats a good wireless card that works out the box
<qman|A64> ok
<ltibor65> EmmesHEMI, does work k3b on Ubuntu?
<AlexRM> soundray, I have
<soundray> Then you need xorg-driver-fglrx, which does exist.
<khalif> I've got a Belkin wireless card: you think I could find drivers for it?
<Red-Sox> snorks: ?
<Red-Sox> snorks: are you there?
<kung> hi, is there a list of which patches are included in the ubuntu kernel?
<blue-frog> Ethan, nc client if u want to access another pc
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, hmm weird. but ok lets do it here
<qman|A64> ok
<soundray> AlexRM, then you need linux-restricted-modules for your kernel.
<AlexRM> soundray, your not making sense. you say you have 64bit ATI Drivers, yet the package doesn't exist?
<qman|A64> I did the grep thing but got no results so I probably did it wrong
<flodine> so ubuntu is not as good as suse 10
<EmmesHEMI> i run kubuntu, but it worked great and picked up my generic 2 year old dvd burner right away, you also need to install cdrdao
<Ethan> blue-frog: I want to acces from my windows so I need the server, no?
<HappyFool> AlexRM: you edited /etc/modules and /etc/X11/xorg.conf as indicated on the wiki?
<aaarg> flodine: here link to supported cards https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<blue-frog> ltibor65, yes it works
<AlexRM> HappyFool, yes
<qman|A64> I did grep RadioState /etc/ndiswrapper
<sorush20> how can I get a window to maximize with out having to double click on the blue title bar. I want to be able to maximize form the keyboard.
<Owner> Another question, can you use PupGet on ubuntu?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, look for all the .conf files in /etc/ndiswrapper and look for a section that says RadioState in them
<soundray> AlexRM, no, read carefully, the package DOES exist
<AlexRM> HappyFool, but then webt back to the old xorg.conf cos it messed up
<qman|A64> ok
<sorush20> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<soundray> AlexRM, contrary to what you were saying earlier.
<blue-frog> Ethan, yes or u just can use apps>internet>terminalserverclient from your linux
<khalif> Gracias for the link! :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, change RadioState to 1 where you find them
<aaarg> flodine: i found ubuntu to be quite a bit better than suse 10.0, better wireless amoung others
<HappyFool> AlexRM: X keeps logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log -- can you reenable fglrx, restart X and paste the log to the pastebin ?
<blue-frog> Ethan, u need to activate remote desktop on your xp
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, that turns on the radio :)
<AlexRM> soundray, the package...what ever you said - is not in my synaptic
<AlexRM> HappyFool, in a min
<qman|A64> there are two conf files and niether has RadioState
<soundray> AlexRM, then you haven't got the required repo's.
<AlexRM> I added all of them in from the wiki
<sorush20> guys if I install the java software development kit will it also include the java run time environment?
<ltibor65> blue-frog, I tried compile k3b for Ubuntu, but it requires kde-config. But there are not kde-config on Ubuntu.
<HappyFool> AlexRM: fwiw, according to this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/misc/xorg-driver-fglrx there is a xorg-driver-fglrx package for amd64. supported cards are listed at the top of that page
<Ethan> sorush20: yup
<soundray> AlexRM, Package: xorg-driver-fglrx ; Section: restricted/misc ; Architecture: amd64
<blue-frog> ltibor65, no need to compile, use synaptic to install it
<qman|A64> should I add RadioState|1 ? and where?
<CFF> I have a question
<Storkme_> help! i managed to remove my desktop selector from the taskbar
<difeta> hi all I'm connecting to my office through pptp. I'm able to connect and the dns servers are detected and I'm assigned an ip address. But I cannot ping the dns servers or any of the internal ipaddresses on our network. Any ideas?
<mysyfy> how can i change my nfts partition permissions ?
<EmmesHEMI> ltibor65, also get cdrdao, it needs that to do the burn
<Storkme_> i don't know how to get it back and i can't change desktops
<Ethan> CFF: Ask and you might have an answer
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, checking now
<AlexRM> HappyFool, this is confusing. would you mind helping me from the start?
<soundray> Storkme, it's called Workspace Switcher. Right click the panel and add it.
<HappyFool> AlexRM: no problem
<CFF> How do you access a Ubuntu web server; I have been having a hard time trying to upload stuff to my web server
<AlexRM> HappyFool, thanks
<ltibor65> blue-fog, what type of package need I to get for install with synaptic?
<Storkme_> soundray,  thanks so much lol
<Kain-ubuntu> Hello
<mysyfy> by doing sudo chmod 755 /dev/hda1 output: changing permission
<CFF> Hello
<HappyFool> AlexRM: first, is the package xorg-driver-fglrx installed?
<Kain-ubuntu> Can somebody help me
<HappyFool> AlexRM: you can check in synaptic
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, add it to all of the conf files
<Storkme> that was scary
<Kain-ubuntu> I just fired up my laptop
<AlexRM> HappyFool, no, I don't even have that package listed
<mysyfy> by doing sudo chmod 755 /dev/hda1 output: changing permission
<Kain-ubuntu> with a live cd of ubuntu
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ah-ha
<qman|A64> ok, before or after the block of config?
<AlexRM> HappyFool, yet I have added extra resporities
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, after
<mysyfy> but doing la -la the permission isn't changed
<Kain-ubuntu> this is my first linux experience ever
<HappyFool> AlexRM: it's in the 'restricted' repository -- is that enabled?
<mysyfy> but doing ls -la the permission isn't changed
<blue-frog> CFF, ftp or ssh
<Kain-ubuntu> Does somebody wanne help me?
<AlexRM> HappyFool, whats the full name of it?
<Storkme> anyone know some good file sharing programs that work on linux? i'm thinking of limewire, since that's written in java
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, mine is not the same chip, but I have that line,....it has been a long time since I did this on mine, but I remember having to do it
<qman|A64> ok its done
<CFF> how about bittorrent?
<khalif> gnomefreak: You still there?
<CFF> I tried ftp
<CFF> and I do not know how to use ssh
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok do a sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok do a sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Kain-ubuntu> Does anybody know where I can find a compiler on the live cd of ubuntu
<blue-frog> CFF, if u don't have a ftp server running won't work of course
<HappyFool> AlexRM: i'm not sure what you mean by full name. Do you mean this: 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy restricted'
<AlexRM> HappyFool, yes - I shall try adding that now
<mysyfy> how can i change my nfts partition permissions ? by doing $ sudo chmod 755 /media/hda1 output: pemission change....but doing ls -la the permission isn't changed
<mysyfy> ??
<HappyFool> AlexRM: it's called 'Restricted copyright' in Synaptic (under Settings -> repositories)
<blue-frog> CFF, scp myfile user@server:/home/user   for example
<CFF> right, right...
<Kain-ubuntu> Is everybody ingoring me because I am noob or what ?
<qman|A64> still no power light
<AlexRM> HappyFool, almost all of them have restricted copyright underneath them
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ubotu should have msg'ed you about a sample sources.lst
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, hmm
<blue-frog> mysyfy, check wiki for ntfs, u need to change your /etc/fstab
<AlexRM> HappyFool, I got it - I have Horray don't i? not Breezy (5.4)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, you say it worked perfectly in knoppix?
<HappyFool> Kain-ubuntu: looks like everyone's busy, sorry. try asking again in 10 minutes
<qman|A64> the strangest thing is, this worked on the knoppix 3.9 livecd
<qman|A64> yes
<Kain-ubuntu> ok
<HappyFool> AlexRM: 5.04 is hoary
<AlexRM> Ahhh,
<mysyfy> how can i change my nfts partition permissions ? by doing $ sudo chmod 755 /media/hda1 output: pemission change....but doing ls -la the permission isn't changed
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ah, let me check for amd64 fglrx for hoary
<mysyfy> ??
<AlexRM> nonon
<khalif> kain-ubuntu: nobody's ignoring you, it's just a little busy in here. I'm a noob too :)!
<AlexRM> I have Breezy
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ok, good
<AlexRM> HappyFool, I have latest Ubuntu
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, do a sudo ndiswrapper -m
<mysyfy> i just want to acces my ntfs partition by a normal user
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, and then reboot
<blue-frog> Kain-ubuntu, a compiler?
<Kain-ubuntu> Yes
<Kain-ubuntu> I downloaded the source of a game
<khalif> :)
<HappyFool> AlexRM: so you've added the 'restricted' repository now?
<Kain-ubuntu> And I am trying to get it run
<qman|A64> 'modprobe config already contains alias directive'
<blue-frog> mysyfy, check wiki for ntfs, u need to change your /etc/fstab
<rambo3> myfsy edit you fstab then
<AlexRM> HappyFool, all of them have restriected
<Kain-ubuntu> I am running the live cd
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok then reboot the box
<blue-frog> mysyfy, u ask question, at least read the answers..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, I hate telling people that
<qman|A64> ok...
<ltibor65> Is Ubuntu 5.10 an good operating system?
<rambo3> no
<HappyFool> AlexRM: what do you mean by 'all of them' ? in synaptic ?
<mysyfy> blue-frog: i've already changed too...changing the nfts partition with uid=login_user
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ltibor65, yep
<mysyfy> but nothing
<AlexRM> HappyFool, Ahh, hang on I think i got it
<Storkme_> how can i change the permissions of a read only file? it says i need root access to do it
<Kain-ubuntu> I'll check this place in ten minutes
<AlexRM> HappyFool, huh? E: Type ''deb' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<AlexRM> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Kain-ubuntu, what is your question?
<rambo3> is there a way to reinstall alsa
<AlexRM> Oh I got it
<HappyFool> AlexRM: can you put your sources.list on paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<HappyFool> ok, nm
<Doonz> whats the command in terminal to see what ip is assigned to what eth card
<AlexRM> I think I can fix it
<emil> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<mysyfy> Storkme_: you can do it by sudo command
<AlexRM> where ecatly is the source.list?
<qman|A64> ok, rebooted, still no power light :(
<blue-frog> mysyfy, u need user,umask=000 instead of defaults
<khalif> Anybody: Can I use KDE with Ubuntu instead of Gnome?
<HappyFool> AlexRM: /etc/apt/sources.list
<qman|A64> I didn't happen to see any initialization of PCMCIA during boot though
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, lsmod
<rambo3> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ndiswrapper loaded?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> khalif, yes
<mysyfy> blue-frog: i'll post the ntfs line of my fstab file
<blue-frog> mysyfy, go
<ltibor65> The_Isle_of_Mark, you are saying me, Ubuntu is an good operatin system. But why can I not listen to mp3 and watch mpeg2 and DVD-s with it?
<khalif> The _Isle_of_Mark: Thanks! :)
<rambo3> becouse you didnt read help files on ubuntu page
<qman|A64> no, ndiswrapper isnt loaded
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ltibor65, those formats are not free formats. You will need to install the support for them
<khalif> lol!
<soundray> ltibor65, well if for you, support for encumbered formats is the hallmark of a good OS, then clearly Ubuntu is not for you.
<AlexRM> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<AlexRM> HappyFool, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447527
<The_Isle_of_Mark> soundray, come on man, lots of people associate a computer with multimedia
<mysyfy> blue-frog: /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    auto,user,uid=mysyfy,umask=000s        0       0
<opnsrc> what's the name of the file that has all your kernel boot options for Grub?
<AlexRM> it's still not there
<opnsrc> when it first boots and you click escape
<freakazoid333> how do i change the refresh rate on breezy  via KDE 3.4
<The_Isle_of_Mark> soundray be nice to the normals :)
<derek[] > How do you upgrade packages?
<blue-frog> ltibor65, have u ever tried to watch dvd on a fersh xp install, certainly not i guess..
<varsendagger> any ideas what package jpeglib.h wouldbe in
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, and rightly so. But they should be aware of what the industry is trying to force down our throats in the way of restrictions.
<mysyfy> blue-frog: it's that ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> what is the ubotu bang for the restricted formats?
<rambo3> auto,ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0 is my
<Agrajag> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<opnsrc> the one that has all the kernels you can choose from
<Agrajag> among others
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<qman|A64> Mark: ndiswrapper was not loaded, I tried modprobe ndiswrapper, but still no power light, though now it shows up in lsmod
<The_Isle_of_Mark> aha
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, and if after reading ubotu's restricted formats, all he can come up with is the above line, then I can't help but get cross.
<blue-frog> mysyfy, user,umask=000 will be enough  then in a terminal write  sudo umount /media/hda5 then sudo mount -a
<nickrud> varsendagger, probably libjpeg62-dev, but you can check on packages.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> AlexRM: was synaptic running while you edited sources.list?
<varsendagger> nickrud, thanks
<AlexRM> HappyFool, I think so
<HappyFool> AlexRM: also, you have some repeats in sources.list
<derek[] > How do you upgrade packages?
<AlexRM> oh, what lines?
<varsendagger> !checkinstall
<ubotu> I heard checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<The_Isle_of_Mark> soundray, understood, I fell your pain, but I still try to be nice so people dont get a sour "linux" taste in their mouths
<freakazoid333> the 60hz is killing me how do i boost the monitor refresh rate via kde ??
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, hmm
<HappyFool> AlexRM: 4 and 36
<freakazoid333> its a crt
<varsendagger> hey is there a way to make an imiage of my hd ala norton ghost
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, right, patience is a virtue.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, I think I have reached my knowledge on this...let me do some research
<mysyfy> blue-frog: tks u....it works....:)
<Dr_Willis> varsendagger,  mondo/minda
<qman|A64> ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> varsendagger,  mondo/mindi i mean
<fadumpt> how hard is it to enable SMP in ubuntu?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> soundray, working a help desk for a little while when I first started out gave me a lot of patience and the ability to communicate with the normals
<HappyFool> AlexRM: an easy option is to replace your sources.list with this one: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (you can back your own up first)
<HappyFool> AlexRM: shut synaptic down before editing sources.list
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, but I guess noone with an attitude like that will be happy with Linux for long, anyway. No matter how much help, support and love we offer.
<PaNkePaSa> hi, does anyone know a graphical tool for installing .deb files?
<varsendagger> Dr_Willis,
<PaNkePaSa> I think that it would be great if synaptic could manage .deb files downloaded from anywhere
<The_Isle_of_Mark> soundray, yeah, you could be right...but each one that tries our nice little os might be another that helps it get to the mainstream desktop...and then who knows, right?
<Stork> how do you restart applications from the console?
<AlexRM> HappyFool, I edited it (with Snyaptic down) and now I get a load of errors
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, sure.
<HappyFool> AlexRM: for example/
<The_Isle_of_Mark> soundray, but yeah, I understand you..believe me I do
<AlexRM> HappyFool, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447536
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, you gonna be here for a while?
<varsendagger> checkinstall is slick
<HappyFool> AlexRM: hmm
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, perhaps even expecting a tiny bit of gratitude is too much. Instead they come back and doubt the value of the OS of your choice.
<AlexRM> HappyFool, couldn't I copy your sources.list?
<xzy2ob> where is the menu.lst file? i cant find it on my system
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, also what version is your card? I have about 10 around here and I'll try one out
<HappyFool> AlexRM: close down synaptic and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<nickrud> xzy2ob, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Stork> how do you restart applications from the console?
<AlexRM> HappyFool, doing
<HappyFool> AlexRM: sure, though it's similar to the one on the paste-bin
<xzy2ob> nickrud, that folder does not exist
<nickrud> Stork, that question is, well, not too clear :)
<qman|A64> Mine is version 2
<AlexRM> HappyFool, All done
<nickrud> xzy2ob, that is strange
<AlexRM> HappyFool, yay no errors in Synaptic now
<HappyFool> AlexRM: did apt-get report any errors?
<qman|A64> I'm going to be around for a bit, but I have to leave, not sure exactly how soon
<AlexRM> HappyFool, no
<rambo3> "each one that tries our nice little os might be another that help" i thought that ubuntu= debian fork();
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ok. *now* do you see xorg-driver-fglrx
<navarone> I have useless entry in Open With dialog when I right click text files...what file do I edit to remove entry?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> soundray, yeah it is like they are saying things about your home town, or favorite team or something...it gets personal
<AlexRM> HappyFool, no! grrrrrr
<AlexRM> HappyFool, all I have is fglrx-control in Msc->Graphics (Restricted)
<Stork> how do you restart applications from the console?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, cool I'll check my card stash for on
<The_Isle_of_Mark> er for one
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, even that I could tolerate, if it was based on a sensible assessment.
<qman|A64> ok
<HappyFool> AlexRM: what does      apt-cache search 'xorg-*'   say ?
<xzy2ob> nickrud: well, i found out of it. i have a dedicated boot partion, i found it there :)
<nickrud> xzy2ob, ah
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  what app
<Stork> mysql/apache
<HappyFool> AlexRM: hang on
<HappyFool> AlexRM: that's a silly command
<AlexRM> HappyFool, it's in there!
<Stork> there's a command line option but i forgot it
<AlexRM> I see it in there,
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ah, ok
<Stork> i'm a linux nooby :(
<HappyFool> AlexRM: let's just use the command line
<AlexRM> ok,
<HappyFool> AlexRM: 'sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx'
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, but I guess meta-topic is off-topic too, so let's leave it there. In any case, I admire your patience.
<xzy2ob> i have just compiled a new kernel. 2.4.32, how can do i make a initrd.img ?
<nickrud> Stork, sudo /etc/init.d/(apache or apache2 or mysql) start
<AlexRM> HappyFool, done
<Stork> awesome, thanks
<logical_mark> Hey how do I change the listining port on VNC server. And am I right in seeing the default port is 0?
<HappyFool> AlexRM: did it download anything?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> soundray thanks, and just by being here you show that you will help...good on ya
<Dr_Willis> logical_mark,  thats not correct
<AlexRM> HappyFool, no, when I found it in Synaptic a min ago - It was already installed
<Mero> .
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ah, i see
<mrkoje> logical_mark; The degault port should not be 0
<Mero> hello
<blue-frog> Stork, /etc/init.d/apacha2 start
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ok, does 'grep fglrx /etc/modules' output anything ?
<YokoZar> Where does rhythmbox keep its playlist files?  I'm trying to find my playlist from a hoary install on another disk
<AlexRM> HappyFool, grep fglrx /etc/module
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, I just happen to have that same card
<AlexRM> woops
<blue-frog> Stork, or whatever apps in /etc/init.d/apps-name start
<Dr_Willis> logical_mark,  ports start at 6800+ i think
<AlexRM> HappyFool, grep: /etc/module: No such file or directory
<nickrud> YokoZar, it's in ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox
<HappyFool> AlexRM: /etc/modules   -- note the trailing s
<YokoZar> nickrud: thank you
<AlexRM> Ah yes
<navarone> Any idea how to delete Open With menu to delete entry?
<logical_mark> Dr_Willis: When I go to System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop -> It says "Users can view your desktop using this command: vncviewer localhost.localdomain:0
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, I'll see if I can get it to work on my wlan
<qman|A64> Mark: I made a post on the ubuntu forums about it earlier, and someone replied saying the chipset is supposed to be natively supported, but it wouldnt work
<AlexRM> HappyFool, it outputs fglrx
<navarone> edit not delete Open with sry
<Mabus06> Whoa guys, I have some SEVERE errors here. Can anyone help me please?
<Mabus06> Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/smeg.desktop': File not found
<qman|A64> even before I tried ndiswrapper
<Mabus06> My whole applications menu has dead links like this!
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ok, how about 'lsmod|grep fglrx' ?
<nickrud> navarone, you can edit that by right clicking an appropriate file (say mp3), selecting properties, and using the open with tab.
<AlexRM> HappyFool, fglrx                 277304  0
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ok, that means that the fglrx kernel module is loaded
<Edgardoweb> hi
<Edgardoweb>  #xpolinux
<AlexRM> HappyFool, good ... but there's still more isn't there? like editing xorg?
<logical_mark> Dr_Willis: How can I set a custom port? Or do I need to set a range of ports?
<HappyFool> AlexRM: the fglrx entry in /etc/modules causes the module to be loaded at boot.
<Tuntis> Damnit
<Edgardoweb> entren hay
<HappyFool> AlexRM: yip, let's do that next
<AlexRM> HappyFool, cool ok
<navarone> nickrud> I added "jive" to text open with menu when Iw as trying to figure out the text filters...now I would like to remove it from the available choices
<Tuntis> HappyFool, I think the /dev/sda2 is just defined wrong now
<HappyFool> AlexRM: can you put /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the pastebin now?
<AlexRM> HappyFool, Dill do
<Tuntis> And, the USB drive showed up just as "/" in the live cd
<HappyFool> Tuntis: were you using chroot ?
<nickrud> navarone, If I read that right, you would right click a text file, and remove jive from the properties dialog
<Edgardoweb>  unanse #xpolinux
<navarone> nickrud...yes
<derek[] > Please can someone tell me how to install additional TTF fonts??
<AlexRM> HappyFool, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447549
<Tuntis> erm, what's that?
<Tuntis> I did sudo -s in the console prompt I used
<nickrud> navarone, so, right click a text file, select properties a the bottom. You'll see a tab called Open with on the properties window; select that, and remove jive.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, I havent had much luck with native on linksys cards...but I have to leave to get this card working email to send results in case you are not here?
<navarone> nickrud...thanks...figured it out...lol
<Mabus06> All of my programs won't launch! Can someone please help me?
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ok, line 66 needs to be changed
<nickrud> navarone, :)
* Mabus06 waves... someone listen..
<navarone> nickrud> I was looking for the complicated solution...:)
<derek[] > no one's listening me?
<soundray> Mabus06, oh no! How?
<HappyFool> AlexRM: changed "ati" to "fglrx"
<blue-frog> Mabus06, what have u changed?
<derek[] > :(
<mrkoje> Mabus06: What do you mean they wont launch... what programs
<nickrud> Mabus06, all :)
<gib8> hallo
<Mabus06> I don't know what I changed.
<qman|A64> ok, you can email me here: cs dot cracker at gmail dot com
<mbn18> hello ! someone sent me a wmv movie i cant see becouse i missing decoder. where can i get decoders for ubuntu ?
<nickrud> derek[] , get the ttf file, and put it in ~/.fonts/ , that's it :)
<Mabus06> But the entire applications menu has dead links (except for graphics subsection for some reason)
<Red-Sox> snorks: ?
<Red-Sox> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<AlexRM> ok, hang on HappyFool
<blue-frog> Mabus06, then how do u expect us to help?
<derek[] > nickrud, ok
<Tuntis> mbn18, isn't guliverkli ported for Linux too...?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> qman|A64, ok...will do..give me a bit of time
<mbn18> the default player is Totem
<zorba64> derek[] :then run fc-cache -v
<Mabus06> blue-frog, because you guys are smart?
<nickrud> derek[] , things scrooolll fast here sometimes
<qman|A64> ok, I have to leave soon too anyway, thanks for all your help
<brosio> a repository with windows codec ?
<Mabus06> I don't think I changed anything important recently.
<blue-frog> Mabus06, smart doen'st mean wizard..
<derek[] > nickrud, i understand
<mbn18> Tuntis < what is guliverkli ? a player ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> np...I'll email you on it
<derek[] > zorba64, what'sthat for?
<Tuntis> sourceforge.net
<Mabus06> Well whatever you are, can you try to help? Why do I get these errors?
<Mabus06> Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/smeg.desktop': File not found
<nalioth> Red-Sox: may i help you?
<AlexRM> HappyFool, done
<darkcrash> hey, i need some help with my sounds, i can get local sounds to work, but i can't get sounds form the net or from xmms to work
<nickrud> brosio, you can download the codecs from a link on wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<derek[] > zorba64, and why the -v?
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ok, time to restart X
<zorba64> derek[] : so the system picks up the new fonts u added -v is for verbose
<AlexRM> how do I restart X without restating PC?
<Tuntis> HappyFool, what is chroot?
<derek[] > zorba64, ok. run fc-cache -v, you mean do "fc-cache -v" at the command line?
<HappyFool> AlexRM: hang on
<zorba64> derek[] : yup
<nalioth> AlexRM: ctrl-alt-bksp
<HappyFool> AlexRM: you still have your backup xorg.conf from earlier ?
<navarone> alex> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Red-Sox> nalioth: no, i just wanted to see who the ops wer, but thank you
<AlexRM> happy.....let me check
<Mabus06> Can anybody try to help me please, this is a very severe problem...
<nickrud> derek[] , zorba is right, sometimes apps are broken and won't see new fonts until you've run the fonts preferences or run the fc-cache
<Mabus06> Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/smeg.desktop': File not found
<derek[] > ok
<HappyFool> AlexRM: let's just make sure you know how to get back here if X doesn't work
<Tuntis> Mabus06, I'm not a "pro" but sounds pretty much like "reinstall it"
<nickrud> Mabus06, is there anything in /usr/share/applications ?
<nalioth> Red-Sox: please do that in the future in a "Private Message" session with ubotu
<Mabus06> reinstall what tuntis?
<navarone> Mabus> have you removed smeg?
<Red-Sox> nalioth: how do you do that?
<AlexRM> sudo nano /etc/X111/xorg.conf..and change the line to ATI
<sorush20> guys my cups system isn't working very well could someone help I keep getting the message the connection was restricted and the cups server could not load any help please?
<Mabus06> I don't know, nickrud I can't run nautilus to check
<nalioth> Red-Sox: /msg ubotu hello is a good way to start
<AlexRM> thats how I get it back if it goes wrong, yes?
<HappyFool> Tuntis: chroot is sometimes used when performing rescue-type operations
<Tuntis> the OS
<Tuntis> Well, I didn't use it.
<AlexRM> x11 even
<nickrud> Mabus06, use a terminal, you can type ls /usr/share/applications
<HappyFool> AlexRM: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, yes
<Red-Sox> nalioth: okay,thank you very much
<AlexRM> ok....hold on
<Mabus06> terminal won't open either nickrud
<gib8> i have a problem with my usb, its based on nivdia, does i have to install some special drivers for this? becouse i found some information about nvidia-grafic-devices but is there some specail for usb?
<HappyFool> AlexRM: to start X from the terminal, login and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<HappyFool> um
<HappyFool> oh well
<nickrud> Mabus06, and if all else fails, alt-ctl-f1 and log in to the 'real' ubuntu :)
<navarone> Mabus> methinks you have been doing some serious tinkering...:)
<Tuntis> hm...
<Tuntis> I'm just gonna go try and mess with grub settings
<Mabus06> nothing, navarone
<HappyFool> Tuntis: i don't know how /dev/sda2 ended up on / while you were using the live cd
<HappyFool> hmm, strike 2
<khalif> I need some help again guys :(!
<spencerk> can someone help me understand this error message i get trying to get jackd running?   "/usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa.so: undefined symbol: snd_pcm_hw_params_get_rate". i dont know what to try
<Mabus06> nickrud, it says "Id 1 too fast" or something when I try to log into tty1
<khalif> I have a IBM Thinkpad with a Pentium III with 190MB of RAM
<spencerk> all of the other drivers i try give a similar output
<nickrud> Mabus06, as navarone says, you've been busy, I think.
<blue-frog> tuntis chroot is used to avoid a porgram (to make it simple) escape from a certain directory
<Mabus06> nickrud, I'm a noob I haven't tinkered with anything major
<khalif> I have installed Ubuntu on the laptop twice. Each time I erased the drive and installed from my CD-ROM
<nickrud> Mabus06, I'm at a loss if you can't get to a terminal somewhere.
<kbrooks> blue-frog, chroot() IS escapable
<Mabus06> nickrud, it gives me ext3 errors
<Mabus06> saying they cannot read the blocks
<AlexRM> HappyFool, it didn't load X again!
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ok
<khalif> When the laptop boots it brings me to the username/pass screen, but then it hangs after I sign in. Anyone know what that might be?
<HappyFool> AlexRM: let's take a look at the X logs now
<AlexRM> HappyFool, ok, how?
<derek[] > is there a ttf viewer for linux where I could preview them?
<nickrud> Mabus06, reboot in recovery mode: if it works, type     touch /forcefsck    and reboot again
<Mabus06> nickrud, navarone, I haven't done any tinkering. Last thing I did was visit a website that strangely closed the window on me.
<soundray> khalif, can you switch to a text console?
<HappyFool> AlexRM: do you have a file /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ?
<Mabus06> It was a "spammy" website too.
<HappyFool> AlexRM: if so, please put it on the pastebin
<zorba64> khalif: you may be under memoried for graphical
<Burk> hi
<MickMcMack> HI!
<khalif> I think so: ctrl-alt-backspace right?
<AlexRM> HappyFool, yes ... hold on
<soundray> khalif, no, Ctrl-Alt-F1
<AlexRM> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<AlexRM> HappyFool, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447562
<khalif> The website said that all i needed was 128MB of RAM
<wshin> hello
<Comrade_Vladimir> anyone know how to make a image bigger and not make it pixelated on the gimp?
<wshin> i had a questions about ubuntu live CD
<Burk> guys, I'm using 5.10, is there a repository where I can find Firefox 1.5? or it's too early?
<navarone> derek> try character map in  Applications/acces
<kbrooks> Burk, /topic
<wshin> can it boot w/ a smp configured kernel?
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, you should select an interpolation mode.
<xzy2ob> what package should i install with apt-get to get mkinitrd ?
<derek[] > Is there a ttf viewer for linux where I could preview them?
<Burk> wops, ok sorry
<Comrade_Vladimir> soundray hold on and ill try
<navarone> derek read above
<khalif> ok I'm at the text console. What's next?
<Widoff> Comrade_Vladimir, nice nick :)
<sonics> automatix seems to have installed wine, but I cant find it ? :s
<Storkme> god this is annoying
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, cubic is best.
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, you can resize it; just pressing shift plus does not do any interpolation
<HappyFool> AlexRM: hmm
<Burk> another question: a part from smeg, is there any other gnome menu editor? I wish I could drag and drop icons... :(
<blue-frog> khalif, are u logged in the console?
<HappyFool> AlexRM: that has errors loading module "ATI", not fglr
<wshin> anyone?
<AlexRM> HappyFool, werid error?
<Storkme> god this is annoying! i just copied a bunch of stuff off my backup cd, and it wont let me open it because it's read only. is there anyway to make all of it stop being read only?
<Comrade_Vladimir> i like the gimp the best
<HappyFool> fglrx
<khalif> yes
<HappyFool> AlexRM: i wonder if that's the wrong log
<AlexRM> HappyFool, thats proberly because when I was changing it back after it crahsed .. it still said Error loading X. I had to edit it a few times
<HappyFool> AlexRM: ah
<Mabus06> navarone, nickrud, a reboot fixed it seemingly, thanks anyway
<Mabus06> I was scared. :D
<HappyFool> AlexRM: let's try to get a log from a failed fglrx start
<AlexRM> Ok, let me try
<blue-frog> khalif, type   free   to see your memory usage
<soundray> Mabus06, so was I when I read your first posts...
<HappyFool> AlexRM: re-enable fglrx, restart X and then copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere
<nickrud> Storkme, anything you copy off a cd is read only; you can select them with nautilus and make them writable from the properites dialog
<AlexRM> ok
<Comrade_Vladimir> how do i interpolate
<derek[] > navarone, wow.. i missed your messages.. please use my complete nick so it highlights and i don't miss messages
<Mabus06> soundray, what could cause everything to fail? Even tty1? :S
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, right click, image->resize (I think) and as soundray said, cubic is best
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, select Scale from the Image menu
<Comrade_Vladimir> i was gonna say
<navarone> Mabus remove .config/menu/applications.menu file and menu should return to normal at least acording to what i am reading
<khalif> blue-frog: (total)=191836, (used)=188344, (free)=3492
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, but you can only scale up to a certain extent without it getting pixely anyhow.
<Comrade_Vladimir> it is pixelated though
<Comrade_Vladimir> aww
<Burk> darn, you cannot even drag icons from desktop into the menu...there must be a more decent menu editor..
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, what are your original image dimensions?
<Mabus06> navarone, luckily rebooting fixed it, but I couldn't have even done what you said as nautilus, the terminal, and tty1-6 were not working.
<blue-frog> khalif, u have indeed a memory problem...
<derek[] > navarone, thanks man!
<AlexRM> HappyFool, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447574
<soundray> Mabus06, I have no idea, I just hope it doesn't happen to me.
<blue-frog> khalif, reboot and see if it happens again...
<derek[] > navarone, this one previews only the installed ones though
<AlexRM> HappyFool, I hope thats a fglrx error
<blue-frog> khalif, to reboot from console   sudo init 6
<khalif> blue-frog: (swap)=514040
<Widoff> Burk, right click on menu icon and Edit?
<navarone> derek[] , yeah...install msstfontcore for more ms type ttf font
<khalif> one sec k?
<soundray> AlexRM, HappyFool, I had that error too
<soundray> AlexRM, it's easy to fix.
<Mabus06> soundray, well it was a spyware infested site I was at
<greatjones> does anybody know how to play .mpeg files?
<AlexRM> soundray, Exelent!
<soundray> AlexRM, give me a sec.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Comrade_Vladimir, the nature of digital images will make an image pixelate as it is scaled higher. You can add pixel dpi, but each added pixel is not resampled to show the data in it. Your best best is the rule of thumb: You can scale smaller as much as you want, but you cant scale larger past a few percentage without pixelating
<HappyFool> AlexRM: yeah. i'll defer to soundray as more experienced on this
<blue-frog> khalif, your memory usage is too big, something is wrong,,, type   top   to see what's eating your memory
<wshin> helloooooo
<derek[] > navarone, install how?
<Mabus06> soundray, but someone told me that ubuntu is near immune to spyware (heh, I guess not)
<spencerk> can someone help me understand this error message i get trying to get jackd running?   "/usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa.so: undefined symbol: snd_pcm_hw_params_get_rate". i dont know what to try
<AlexRM> HappyFool, thanks very much for your help :)
<HappyFool> AlexRM: np
<Burk> Widoff, that's not what I'd like to do.. my intention was to drag several icons into a menu folder..I do not really want to edit them one by one
<soundray> AlexRM, can you give me that link to your xorg.conf again (the old one).
<khalif> blue-frog: It all ready ended after I init 6; Will have to try to gget back to console...
<Comrade_Vladimir> yea computers crashin aughhh!!!
<HappyFool> wshin: i would guess the live-cd has a restricted set of kernels
<Widoff> Burk, ok, then i'm sorry, i have no answer how to do that.
<HappyFool> wshin: or, more likely, only 1
<soundray> HappyFool, great job you did helping AlexRM.
<wshin> HappyFool: so there is no smp support
<AlexRM> soundray, no ... I lost it
<navarone> derek[] , , use synaptic...System/Administr/Synaptic...use "Status" at bottom left and click "not installed" then scroll down to msstfontcore...i think is spelling...will install arial and new times and such
<wshin> HappyFool: bummer
<blue-frog> khalif, before login in graphically give it a few seconds.. just in case...
<barbara> ee
<khalif> k
<wshin> HappyFool: what about the actual install... does it have a wider selection?
<barbara> en espaol
<nickrud> derek[] , msttcorefonts
<soundray> AlexRM, don't worry, can you find an instance of 'int10' in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<HappyFool> wshin: definitely
<ltibor65> This dependecies make fool.
<derek[] > nickrud, k
<derek[] > navarone, ok
<barbara> holaaaa
<AlexRM> soundray, Instance? you mean if it's actually there?
<nickrud> derek[] , although, you could simply copy them from your xp install, if you have one :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> hola barbara
<soundray> AlexRM, just search for the string.
<barbara> wats sap men
<derek[] > :)
<wshin> HappyFool: just wanted to see what all the ubuntu hype was about.. im actually on the live cd as we speak..
<navarone> nickrud> will ubuntu performance degrade like windows if too many fonts are installed?
<barbara> alguien habla espaol
<nickrud> derek[] , that's where I got all my fonts from, I just put them in ~/.fonts/
<AlexRM> soundray, yes it's there
<Storkme_> nickrud, there is no option to make them not read-only
<nickrud> navarone, I'm not sure
<Storkme_> nickrud, would it help if i chmod'ed them all to 777?
<soundray> AlexRM, add a comment mark (#) before the Load
<wshin> HappyFool: how do you like ubuntu, how does it compare w/ other distros? what is so special about it...?
<ltibor65> I want to install something, but it requires more and more other files.
<nickrud> Storkme, you cannot make the ones on the cd writable; just the copies on the hd
<mrkoje> barbara, hablo en espanol, pero no muy bueno
<soundray> AlexRM, then save and restart X.
<derek[] > nickrud, kool
<barbara> hay que perfeccionarlo men
<AlexRM> soundray, With fglrx or ati?
<blue-frog> ltibor65, just accept..
<derek[] > navarone, i don't find msttcorefonts
<soundray> AlexRM, fglrx
<HappyFool> wshin: my prior experience was with redhat/mandrake/fedora. I like the packaging system of ubuntu a lot. I also like the community and the overall goals of the ubuntu project
<AlexRM> soundray, ok, let me try it
<khalif> Question: Why does Ubuntu make the pinging sound at user/pass screen?
<Storkme_> nickrud, i know, but i don't know how
<nickrud> Storkme, are they under your home?
<mrkoje> barbara, vaya #ubuntu-es puerto
<Storkme_> nickrud, /home/alex/Music
<navarone> Happyfool> I think packaging system on debian and ubuntu is superior to rpm...Mandrake always disappointed me although I liked the overall look
<nickrud> Storkme, anyway the quickie method is chmod -R u+w /home/alex/Music
<Storkme_> awesome, thanks
<HappyFool> wshin: if you want to continue this discussion, can we do so on #ubuntu-offtopic ? (this channel is ideally for support)
<Storkme_> does that also work on subdirectorys?
<nickrud> Storkme, that'll change them all to writeable by you, no one else
<Mabus06> What is the absolute easiest way to halve an image in size?
<derek[] > navarone, i don't find msttcorefonts
<wshin> HappyFool: ah.. didnt realize that.. will switch over
<Storkme_> Mabus06, it'd probably be easier to write a program to do it
<ltibor65> I wanted to install xmms for playing mp3. But it requires glib. Ok, I downloaded glib 2.9. Itried to install, but it requires gettext support in cc. Im am already crazy.
<navarone> nickrud> what repo is the font package in?
<nickrud> navarone, it's in multiverse
* AlexRM gives soundray a massive hug!
<kbrooks> HappyFool, welll, what don't you like about those 3 other distros
<kbrooks> oh oops
<navarone> derek[] , you need to enable multiverse repo
<derek[] > how?
<nickrud> ltibor65, why in the world are you compiling anything when apt-get install xmms will do all the work?
<AlexRM> soundray, it works:P:P - how do I actually setup my ati card now?
<derek[] > I've never used this program (synaptic..) before
<_jason> ubotu, tell derek about repos
<soundray> AlexRM, give one to HappyFool, he really deserves it.
<lonewolff> hmmm, does anyone have any experience of vmware on 5.10? everything worked fine on 5.04 but when i exit fullscreen on 5.10 x restarts :S
<_jason> ubotu, tell derek[]   about repos
* AlexRM gives HappyFool a massive hug too!
<zorba64> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<HappyFool> AlexRM: heh :). glad you got it working
<soundray> AlexRM, fglrxconfig.
<levander> The grub doc's are warning me against install grub with grub-install.  But, grub-install seems so much easier.  Anybody been in this predicament before?
<AlexRM> thanks SO much you to
* mode/#ubuntu [-o CarlFK]  by ChanServ
<navarone> levander, i only have used grub-install fd0 to make boot disk...not to mbr
<soundray> AlexRM, be careful with fglrxconfig. It shouldn't really be necessary to use it at all.
<AlexRM> soundray, i've already started!
<Comrade_Vladimir> wow i was crashin there for a second!
<navarone> g'day lightbright
<lightbright> hey hey :)
<lightbright> navarone: hi
<valles> hello everyone... Firtime on the channel.... and I have a long time without using irc...
<levander> navarone: you've ever installed grub the other way, the 'native' way?
<AlexRM> soundray, is there a way to exit half way through then?
<lightbright> whats a good audio cd ripper for Ubuntu please?
<soundray> AlexRM, no worries, just go on. Maybe make a backup of your current xorg.conf.
<navarone> levander> I have grub only on floppy...had bad experience with mbr install before.
<levander> lightbright: use grip
<Comrade_Vladimir> my image is 152x420 how big can i go
<AlexRM> ok,
<khalif> blue-frog: Back at Console; I have top displayed. What am I looking for?
<lightbright> levander: is grip a gui based app?
<AlexRM> soundray, Whats Quadbuffer do?
<blue-frog> khalif, the firsts entries
<nickrud> you'll have to speak up valles it's busy today :)
<soundray> AlexRM, just out of curiosity, what framerates do you get when you run 'glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark'?
<ltibor65> nickrud, I triedwhat you said, but there are no xmms-package on Ubuntu.
<valles> hello everyone... Firtime on the channel.... and I have a long time without using irc...
<blue-frog> khalif, what is free giving u this time by the way?
<lightbright> navarone: so you boot off your floppy?
<Comrade_Vladimir> with gimpo that is
<navarone> lightbright, yup
<nickrud> ltibor65, try apt-cache policy xmms ; it should say that it's in universe
<AlexRM> soundray, 2115 frames in 5.2 seconds = 409.189 FPS
<AlexRM> 2760 frames in 5.2 seconds = 534.522 FPS
<AlexRM> 2760 frames in 5.1 seconds = 536.720 FPS
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, you can go as big as you want, just try values until you are satisfied with quality
<levander> why is everyone using direct messages to communicate with ech other in this channel now?
<nickrud> ltibor65, if you don't see that, then you have a problem in your /etc/sources.list
<levander> i've never gotten a pm on irc before, have already gotten them from 3 people today
<lightbright> levander: you tell me
<khalif> 191836total, 188976used, 3352free
<lightbright> levander: you messaged me
<AlexRM> soundray, do I want to enable Quad Buffer Stereo?
<nickrud> ltibor65, or, not a problem, just a few things that need to be added.
<nExy> how do i find out which device is my sound card for UBUNTU
<khalif> blue-frog: I don't know what else to look for...
<levander> lightbright: really?  must be this new chatzilla client i'm using
<soundray> AlexRM, umm, I don't think so...
<levander> lightbright: are these messages showing up in pm that i'm sending now?
<navarone> levander> try xchat...far better as an irc client
<blue-frog> khalif, quit top and see what free gives u
<sorush20> guys how do I make sure that the hotplug system in initiated every time I start the computer, at the moment the hotplug subsystem initiation is skiped in the boot up it not OK or Fail? any help?
<lightbright> nExy: click on system/Preferenxes/Sound
<soundray> AlexRM, I don't know what it is, though.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nExy, lspci | grep aud
<nickrud> ltibor65, oops, xmms is in main on breezy, you should be able to get it no problem
<lightbright> levander: yeah really, I just got 2 private messages from you
<levander> lightbright: this test message is being pm'd to you?
<lightbright> levander lightbright: are these messages showing up in pm that i'm sending now? <-- this is main channel!  the others were dirtect to me
<soundray> AlexRM, what kind of ATI card do you have?
<AlexRM> soundray, ATI 800XT
<levander> lightbright: no idea what i'm doing different to go in main channel now
<lightbright> nExy: see it?
<AlexRM> WOW I didn't know Maya Ran on Ubuntu!
<gnugeek> hello
<gib8> why cant i go into an permission denied folder by using sudo?
<AlexRM> :P:P must try
<gnugeek> I wanted help
<lightbright> levander: I use xchat, its great
<khalif> blue-frog: same numbers as before. swap has 514040
<soundray> AlexRM, I have a feeling that your framerates are suboptimal still. Do you actually have the kernel module loaded? lsmod | grep fglrx
<gnugeek> whenever i log out gnome session the log-out dialog stopped fading the background
<AlexRM> soundray, hang on ... still doing config
<lightbright> levander: chatzilla is playing up it seems because some of your messages are being sent to me a private
<nickrud> sorush20, doing sudo update-rc.d hotplug defaults should be sufficient
<rubem> anyone have ever installed tulip???
<AlexRM> soundray, do I want xfree86-dga?
<jared> is there a drive for the lexmark x75?
<mz2> gnome volume manager seems to be a bit broken atm in dapper
<ltibor65> nickrud, do I have to download xmms from Internet? And what kind of package?
<mz2> doesn't mount my usb hd automatically
<khalif> only users are me, root, syslog and hal...
<_jason> ubotu, tell jared about print
<blue-frog> khalif, sudo killall gdm   and free afterwards to see results
<gnugeek> whenever i log out gnome session the log-out dialog stopped fading the background
<AlexRM> soundray, yes it's loaded (fglrx                 277304  7
<AlexRM> )
<Dr_Willis>  jared  check the cups.org site.. dont have high expectitions however.. most lexmarks are.. well.. junk. :P
<gnugeek> help
<lightbright> navarone: every day I do apt-get update, but it always takes so,long to download!  doesnt it store it each day?
<sorush20> nickrud: I just typed that in but there is no use really..
<soundray> AlexRM, say yes to dga
<navarone> gnugeek> the background fades when you log out  normally
<gnugeek> Gnome log-out stopped fading the backgrounf
<AlexRM> export pseudo colour visuals?
<jared> SEriouslly i hate lexmark....only printer i have...don't have money.....atm i  am 11...lol
<sorush20> nickrud: I keep getting the message that hotplug already exsists ..
<jared> do i have to download cups
<lightbright> levander: ah I see
<rubem> why when I double click a .bin file, it opens de GEDIT?
<nickrud> ltibor65, ubuntu provides a packaged version of xmms ; sudo apt-get install will download it from the net and install it for you
<_jason> rubem, is the file executable?
<navarone> lightbright, no ideaq
<AlexRM> soundray, export pseudo colour visuals?
<gnugeek> I'm loging-out normally, System > Logout, still it isnt fading
<lightbright> navarone: do you daily apt-get update?
<jared> Do i have to download cups?
<khalif> k191836 total, 173068 used, 3176 free, 514040swap...
<gnugeek> it also shows logout dialog in windows list
<sorush20> I keep getting the message that unable to retrive the printer list , connection to cups server failed how can i fix this
<Dr_Willis> jared,  cups is the standard printing system on ubuntu.
<rubem> _jason yes
<Tuntis> GODDAMNIT!
<nickrud> sorush20, then it should be starting on bootup; I have a link S40hotplug in /etc/rcS.d/
<jared> ahhh......
<navarone> lightbright> I believe that ubuntu normally checks for updates on boot
<gnugeek> the dialog is called gnome-session
<Tuntis> I found out the right drive path
<soundray> AlexRM, give me a sec or two
<Tuntis> BUT IT JUST TELLS ME, IT CAN'T DETECT IT
<AlexRM> soundray, ok, sorry
<blue-frog> gnugeek, happens sometimes    try  ctrl+alt+backspace
<lightbright> how can I tell what version Gnome im running?
<rubem> _jason .bin files are executables, aways :)
<Tuntis> Somehow, it just says that it's ext2fs, so how the hell can't it use it?!
<gnugeek> I tried that twice
<_jason> rubem, check edit > prefs > exec text files options
<Tuntis> goddamnit I hate dualbooting and usb drives
<khalif> that helped a lilttle. Maybe we need to kill something else blue-frog
<gnugeek> i think something wrong with timing
<_jason> rubem, I meant the permissions on it, make sure
<nickrud> ltibor65, run from the top menu bar, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager ; all the packages that you can download are listed in that.
<rubem> _jason! chmod +x :P
<rubem> _jason i'm so dumb
<_jason> rubem, :D don't worry I spent 20 minutes earlier on a typo
<lightbright> does anyone know how can I tell what version Gnome im running?
<cb_> How do I get my DWL-g510 d-link wireless interface working?
<soundray> AlexRM, not to worry, I was just going through the thing myself.
<LjL> lightbright: an about window? ;)
<AlexRM> soundray, ahhh,
<nickrud> lightbright, dpkg -l gnome-session will tell you
<zorba64> lightbright: System > about gnome
<soundray> AlexRM, I don't know what most of the settings mean, but you can accept the defaults for now
<nickrud> I like zorba64's better :)
<soundray> AlexRM and play with different configurations later.
<lightbright> nickrud: cool thanks :)
<lightbright> zorba64: ok ty
<ltibor65> nickrud, there are here not xmms in the synaptic package list!!! What shall I do?
<AlexRM> soundray, ok all done
<lightbright> is 2.12.1 gnome the latest?
<derek[] > navarone, i got universe repos.. but multiverse doesn't show
<nickrud> ltibor65, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ltibor65> nickrud, Ununtu 5.10
<_jason> derek[] , you need to manually add it in, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<khalif> blue-frog: Still there?
<ltibor65> Ubuntu 5.10
<derek[] > _jason, ?
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<jatos> hi
<nickrud> shoot, ltibor65, do an update (the reload button), and check again. If it still is not there, put /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu.nl
<navarone> derek[] , in synaptic choose Setting/repos/ and in reposository dialog click setting and check "show disabled sources" then check the Multiverse repo in the repo dialog
<nickrud> *ubuntulinux.nl
<derek[] > _jason, you want me to paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<_jason> derek[] , yes
<zorba64> lightbright: i think 2.12.2 is just out...try http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-announce-list/2005-November/msg00062.html
<derek[] > navarone, that's what I'm saying, the multiverse repo didn't show in the repo dialog., only universe repo showed
<navarone> derek[] ,  read what i am writing please
<jatos> I have a slight prob with samba,  I have set it up as a domain server and set the login script variable under global to logon.cmd, which I have placed in the netlogon dir
<jatos>  I have set it up as a domain server and set the login script variable under global to logon.cmd, which I have placed in the netlogon dir
<jatos> but when I log on at on a win 98 laptop logon.cmd is not processed
<jatos> please excuse the repeated text
<B7su4> why does my browser close on me sometimes?
<soundray> B7su4, is it Firefox?
<B7su4> and how can i fix it
<Dr_Willis> B7su4,  my guess.. its crashing
<B7su4> yes
<Seveas> B7su4, because you browse too much I guess ;)
<soundray> B7su4, I had that. It was a plugin that crashed on trying to load swf data.
<dukebody> please i need help with my system
<dukebody> can you help me
<navarone> derek[] , you have to check "show disabled..." before they will show multiverse in the repo dialog
<B7su4> soundray, how do i fix it?
<dukebody> i am a newbie
<dukebody> spaniard
<zorba64> dukebody: just come out with the prob
<soundray> B7su4, surf to about:plugins and see if there are any suspects.
<_jason> navarone, I don't think the default sources.list includes multiverse, I've seen it a couple of times today (I assume the way it works is it shows the commented lines)
<derek[] > navarone, I did that . (checked "show disabled sources")
<dukebody> i can't install .tar.gz packets
<soundray> B7su4, do you have a particular page that crashes your browser?
<dukebody> i don't know how
<Red-Sox> snorks: hi
<dukebody> i get multiple error
<B7su4> soundray,  myspace
<derek[] > navarone, then some new ones (universe) showed up which were unchecked. I checked them. but nothing related to "multiverse"
<dukebody> can somebody helpme?
<khalif> I have 191836 total mem, but my swap is 514040. Is the swap too big?
<derek[] > _jason, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5347
<nickrud> dukebody, what tar.gz are you trying to install?
<dukebody> can somebody help me installing an extracted .tar.gz program
<_jason> dukebody, why are you installing "tar.gz packets"
<zorba64> dukebody: they are usually source code you might have to compile them
<AlexRM> Why when my ADMIN password is DIFFERENT to my normal user account....when ever I use SUDO I have to enter in my user password and not admin password?
<navarone> derek[] , I got multiverse enabled when I installed java...it told me it had to enable multiverse and did so automatically
<soundray> B7su4, loads okay here.
<dukebody> because want to learn
<soundray> AlexRM, yes.
<_jason> derek[] , you are using hoary?
<dukebody> compile..
<dukebody> i hav read i have to use $make command
<khalif> Was that to me AlexRM?
<nickrud> dukebody, first do sudo apt-get install build-essential ; that will get you a compiler and make
<khalif> Sorry wasn't reading....
<_jason> derek[] , add "multiverse" to the end of lines 20,21,26,27
<B7su4> soundray,  it when i want to put a comment...but it is also on different pages
<AlexRM> khalif, no....anyone
<khalif> :(
<Thirsteh> Hey guys, what's the easiest way to make a script that connects to an FTP server, deletes a file and uploads a new one?
<AlexRM> Just I would of thought you would Enter in the Admin Password..and not User
<lightbright> using grip, how do you tell it to encoude using mp3?
<B7su4> soundray,  aslo totem player never works
<dukebody> and if i downloaded the packet from the web nickrud ?
<_jason> ubotu, tell dukebody about enter
<soundray> B7su4, anything in about:plugins?
<AlexRM> that way ANY user can in theory...be admin
<lightbright> levander: using grip, how do you tell it to encode using mp3?
<derek[] > _jason, yes hoary
<smo> AlexRM, no, only those listed in /etc/sudoers
<AlexRM> Ahhhh,
<nickrud> dukebody, first, you need the tools so you can compile the program source you downloaded :)
<derek[] > _jason, "end of lines..." ???
<lightbright> zorba64: well I have 2.12.1 gnome
<danipaez> anyone know an amule server ?
<B7su4> soundray, everything is enabled
<blue-frog> khalif, sry had connection pb so anything u asked me in the last 5 minutes i haven't seen..
<lightbright> zorba64: it must come with 5.10 Ubuntu
<khalif> blue-frog: if total mem is 191836 and swap is 514040, isn't the swap too big?
<_jason> derek[] , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5347 add "multiverse" to the end of lines 20,21,26 and 27 (right after the word "universe")
<khalif> np
<soundray> B7su4, in the header of each stanza, you can see the name of the plugin file, ending in .so
<zorba64> lightbright: yup...2.12.2 may come down the pipe eventually
<_jason> derek[] , I have to go, remember to reload your sources when you are done
<derek[] > _jason, wait
<Thirsteh> 666 users in the channel total, spooky :)
<Fleed> how can I run a .class via the Terminal?
<smo> AlexRM: If you ever start to use the more granular controls in sudoers, it starts to make a lot more sense.  you could give a user permission to run apt-get as root, and nothing else.  so they wouldn't need / shouldn't have the root password
<blue-frog> khalif, it's swapping cause i doesn't have anything left to be used on the RAM memory, swapping is slower than RAM
<_jason> derek[] , hurry I'm putting on my shoes :P
<derek[] > _jason, i don't understand why I should do that.
<dukebody> the program comes with two files: makefile.am, makefile.in. Should it help installing?
<nickrud> Thirsteh, you gotta go now! :)
<derek[] > _jason, i mean.. adding "multiverse" right after universe
<_jason> derek[] , to enable multiverse, isn't that what you wanted?
<soundray> B7su4, with slocate, you can find out where the plugin is loaded from.
<skeeter_652> what is the definition of universe and multiverse
<derek[] > _jason, but should I create new entries for multiverse like there are for universe?
<nickrud> dukebody, you're getting into autoconf stuff, not simple learning material
<_jason> ubotu, tell derek[]  about repos
<khalif> Well, why would the Ubuntu site say that 128MB was cool for min req if it really isn't?
<_jason> derek[] , read that page to understand, no you don't need new lines
<derek[] > _jason, but shouldn't* I create new entries for multiverse like there are for universe?
<Doomhammer> i'm running ubuntu breezy on a Pentium II 300Mhz boxen... how can I improve performance? I've already chosen a minimal theme, no wallpaper ...
<Fleed> Question : how can I run a .class via the Terminal?
<derek[] > _jason, ok, a space after universe?
<_jason> derek[] , yes
<derek[] > k
<soundray> B7su4, then you can disable them one by one, by moving them to a directory that firefox doesn't see, eg. /home/B7su4/plugins-backup/
<derek[] > thx
<_jason> derek[] , np
<Doomhammer> Fleed: a .class file generated by the java compiler ?
<tristan> hi
<blue-frog> khalif, it is, it's just that u have something wrong on your install
<nickrud> Doomhammer, look into installing xubuntu instead, gnome is simply a dog on that hardware.
<soundray> B7su4, chances are you'll find the culprit that way.
<Fleed> Doomhammer yep with eclipse
<dukebody> nickrud, I was looking for an antispam program, as a proxy, so I looked in softonic.com and downloaded a .tar.gz and I want to know how to install it
<Doomhammer> Fleed: run it like this: java something (leave off the .class extension)
<khalif> What should I do? Try to install again?
<Doomhammer> nickrud: i noticed :P ... i'll try it :)
<blue-frog> khalif, and anyway mininum says it all... the more RAM the better
<tristan> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<sobersabre> hi.
<nickrud> Doomhammer, I finally upgraded from my 466, kicking and screaming ;)
<blue-frog> khalif try windows xp with only 128 RAM...
<khalif> of course, but I'm in college. RAM for this old laptop is expeensive.......
<sobersabre> Is there a way to have skype conversation and amarok playing in the background at the same time with 1 sound card ?
<soundray> B7su4, okay?
<khalif> I was using Windows. It was slow, but at least it worked...
<skeeter_652> I'm running Ubutu on my PIII 600 toshiba laptop, works awesome
<nickrud> dukebody, which program? you may not need to compile it, it may be available in ubuntu already
<sobersabre> khalif: what seems to be the problem ?
<sobersabre> i've just joined..
<tristan> dukebody : did you try to get your program via synaptic?
<khalif> Guess I'll try to install Ubuntu one more time. Maybe third install is the charm////
<blue-frog> khalif, either reinstall why not... see what is eating your ram or cpu first.
<sobersabre> khalif: what works not ?
<khalif> blue-frog: How can I figure that out?
<B7su4> soundray, what do you mean the header?
<dukebody> i downloaded dspam-3.6.2 from softonic. I don't know how to use the antismap program which comes with ubuntu, if it's true
<nickrud> dukebody, compiling for learning is one thing: compiling for a working tool is another, and usually not necessary.
<blue-frog> sobersabre, something eating it's memory (possibly cpu as well but memory for sure)
<Doomhammer> nickrud: yeah, i'd upgrade, but problem is the thing's a dell... nonstandard PSU, mobo, case... :O
<khalif> sobersabre: Ubuntu hangs after user/pass screen....
<tristan> dukebody : it is an antispam for your mail client?
<blue-frog> khalif, i told u    top  and look at the entries
<soundray> B7su4, load the page about:plugins . Got that?
<qt2> anyone here familiar with breezy's remote desktop utility?
<sobersabre> khalif: what is the name of your machine ?
<dukebody> tristan, exactly
<Sebastian> Hi there! i just installed "scilab" with apt ... but the encoding in zterm doesent work right ... what can i do?
<khalif> I have erased and installed twice. Thinkpad 600X
<sobersabre> qt2: client or server ?
<tristan> dukebody : what is your mail client?
<B7su4> soundray, okay it is loded
<B7su4> loaded*
<qt2> sobersabre, i dont understand the question?
<soundray> B7su4, now the page has a structure, like stanzas or sections.
<khalif> blue-frog: what exactly am I looking for in top?
<dukebody> tristan, evolution is my mail client actually, but i'm new in linux and i can change it without problem
<soundray> B7su4, right?
<tristan> dukebody : because Thunderbird has already an antispam
<B7su4> soundray, yes
<ltibor65> nickrud, do I have to write something in to sources.list for synaptic to find xmms on the web?
<blue-frog> khalif, u can as well install xubuntu-desktop and log with xfce to see if there is a difference but before u know what's eating memory installing any other stuff would be like peeing in the sea..
<soundray> B7su4, each section has a header that names the plugin file. It ends in .so
<qt2> sobersabre, both i usppose... i'm wondering what it uses as a backend...
<nickrud> ltibor65, if you'll paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file on the web, I'll take a look at it for you.
<Yawgmoth7> I'm having some trouble compiling a kernel. When I config it and compile it it makes everything except the initrd. I've looked for it in / and in /boot
<Yawgmoth7> Anyone have any advice maybe....
<dukebody> tristan, i looked into evolution and it has some buttons for spam-no spam but i thing those are no very useful
<tristan> dukebody : then you should use Thunderbird. You'll have to configure a bit the antispam so that it can learn what is spam and what is not
<khalif> sobersabre: somehing is eating my memory and preventing ubuntu from loading past the user/pass screen.
<derek[] > damn
<B7su4> soundray, none of them end in .so
<derek[] > I can't get out of VIM
<jared> i got the driver i can't figure how to set it up
<jared> does anyone have any ideas
<nickrud> ltibor65, there's a lot of things that are available after altering the sources.list, but xmms should be available with no changes.
<derek[] > while editing a read only file
<sobersabre> qt2: there are several ways to have this: 1. xdm protocol. 2. vnc 3. microsoft rdp client.
<ltibor65> When? now?
<dukebody> tristan, do you recommend me Thunderbird over Evolution?
<blue-frog> khalif, anything that is high in VIRT column
<sobersabre> khalif: can you log into the machine from the console ?
<soundray> B7su4, okay, do you still see what I mean, though?
<brodel> Thunderbird is better than evolution unless you're like me and need a calendar.. :)
<blue-frog> khalif something with 0 doesn't interest you..
<tristan> dukebody : after you an choose if Thunderbird put the spam into a specific folder or directly delete it
<B7su4> soundray, yes
<khalif> yes to both?'s
<derek[] > I can't get out of VIM
<derek[] > while editing a read only file
<sobersabre> anybody can point me out for the way to setup my sound system to have more than 1 audio application able to use the sound card at once ?
<mwe> derek[] : :q or :q!
<tristan> dukebody : Well, I prefer thunderird but I am sure that there are people on this channel that prefer evolution
<khalif> Following PID's:
<soundray> B7su4, to disable a plugin, you need to move it somewhere where firefox won't load it on startup.
<derek[] > ok
<derek[] > mwe
<khalif> 7006
<HappyFool> derek[] : :q!  (the only vi command you need to know, said the emacs user ;)
<B7su4> okay
<khalif> 1
<Sebastian> sobersabre, try a soundsystem like esd
<Yawgmoth7> I've also tried doing it with make-kpkg --initrd kernel-image and that still does not amke the initrd
<khalif> 3023
<soundray> B7su4, so you need to find the plugin file and move it to such a place.
<blue-frog> derek[] , :q!
<B7su4> soundray, why do i want to disable it?
<zorba64> Yawgmoth7: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto might help
<sobersabre> Sebastian: it has immense latency, ... so it SUX!
<qt2> sobersabre, err, i'm talking about the remote desktop built into ubuntu...
<khalif> 5938, 5953, 5970
<ltibor65> nickrud, what is the url, where i must paste the list?
<tristan> Guys, here it is a vote : do you prefer Evolution or Thunderbird as a mail client?
<sobersabre> qt2: there are all of them.
<osfameron> tristan: thunderbird
<nickrud> ltibor65, paste.ubuntulinux.nl is a useful one
<soundray> B7su4, because your firefox is crashing, and it's likely a plugin or an extension that's causing it.
<khalif> Those are the PID's with high VIRT
<sorush20> guys how do I set up the interfaces file so the lo is brought up every time and also I only have dhclient3 and dhclient and not dhcp as mentioned in the interfaces file, this means that wlan0 is not brought up every time automatically at boot could someone have a look and suggest a change? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5350
<qt2> sobersabre, is there a way to force it to use a certain protocol?
<blue-frog> khalif, what about %CPU?
<osfameron> though the hoary startup script for thunderbird is broken
<B7su4> soundray, okay
<sobersabre> khalif: what are you trying to do ? read the file ~/.xsession-errors
<tristan> dukebody : maybe you should go for Thunderbird
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Where can I find just the Java 1.5 Virtual Machine for Linux
<sobersabre> and look for hints.
<Sebastian> sobersabre, did you try different like .. oss, arts, esd?
<B7su4> soundray, thankyou for your help
<blue-frog> khalif, those memory numbers are not high
<Yawgmoth7> zorba64: Thanks
<khalif> blue-frog: only this with highcpu% is id
<soundray> B7su4, so I'm suggesting you disable all plugins, and see if you still get crashes.
<derek[] > ok, HappyFool , blue-frog
<Sebastian> Biscuitian_Warhe, load it from sun.com
<mwe> or for debs
<B7su4> soundray, okay thanks
<soundray> B7su4, you could also disable them one by one, until it doesn't crash anymore.
<sobersabre> Sebastian: the only thing that really worked was jack, but it dies from time to time...
<derek[] > HappyFool, blue-frog , mwe : How do I edit a read-only file?
<nickrud> dukebody, sorry, got distracted. The README file in dspam should have installation instructions
<blue-frog> khalif, how high?
<soundray> B7su4, matter of taste.
<mwe> !javadebs
<ubotu> it has been said that javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<khalif> 94.0%
<devint> What's the name of a program I can use to decord what I'm doing on my computer screen, like I can take in-game video footage or something?
<HappyFool> derek[] : which file ?
<lightbright> anyone here use GRIP?
<blue-frog> derek[] , sudo vi       and :wq!   to force writing
<soundray> B7su4, hope you get it fixed. I did, it was a plugin called swf-player that was at fault.
<Dr_Willis> lightbright,  yes i have.
<Storkme_> what file sharing programs work with ubuntu?
<mwe> derek[] : just edit it, but if it's owned by someone else, root for example do sudo vim file
<derek[] > HappyFool, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Storkme_> what file sharing programs work with ubuntu? but not bittorrent
<sobersabre> Sebastian: OSS does not allow multiple apps access for the card.
<khalif> Everything else is 0.x blue-frog
<dukebody> nickrud, yes, it got instructions, but i do what i read and it doesn't work
<derek[] > blue-frog, I gotta be sudo?
<sobersabre> OSS is only sound card driver manufacturer.
<Dr_Willis> Storkme_,  theres a P2P wiki page on the ubuntu wikis ya may want to read.
<nickrud> dukebody, it's not for the faint of heart :)
<Storkme_> thanks Dr_AceL
<Storkme_> thanks Dr_Willis *
<HappyFool> derek[] : what blue-frog said. all (or most) files under /etc are owned by 'root'
<mwe> derek[] : do :w! to force it to write it to disk after you edited it
<valles> how do I set up PHP so that firefox does not download a PHP file?
<derek[] > mwe, /etc/apt/sources.list requires sudo?
<soundray> Storkme_ have a look at mldonkey perhaps.
<nickrud> you just want spam filtering for yourself on evolution?
<derek[] > HappyFool, ok
<mwe> derek[] : yeah
<sobersabre> khalif: do you see many errors in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<derek[] > ok
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How do I get ALSA to handle several streams at once?
<sobersabre> khalif: is it possible your disk is full ?
* nickrud uses spamassassin with evo, and is very happy
<navarone> storkem> I couldn't reach mldonkey downlaod page...was blank
<sobersabre> i mean /tmp or /home ?
<valles> how do I set up PHP so that firefox does not download a PHP file?
<navarone> storkme*
<dukebody> nickrud,  yes i do. And i want to learn how to install a packet that i have downloaded from the web
* derek[]  is tired of doing sudo again and again :/
<tristan> Storkme_ : bittorrent works really fine
<khalif> blue-frog: I don't see an error section in top
<devint> Can anybody tell me the name of a linux screen capture program?
<B7su4> doeso anyone know how i can install the packages found in
<B7su4> edububtu?
<nickrud> dukebody, ok, that's two things, and dspam is *not* something you want to learn with, trust me :)
<navarone> Is bittorrent mostly larger files (movies and album wraps)
<PokerFacePenguin> devint: ksnapshot on kde
<pawdro> hi, ive just installed mplayer from repos. i cant find the way have fonts in my language
<tristan> dukebody : usually if I followed what you said you have to extract the tar.gz
<ltibor65> nickrud, the source.list is there, I sent it.
<mrkoje> devinit:  system >> take screenshot
<Dr_Willis> devint,  theres that feature in the gnome menus/printscreen key i thought.. or gimp can do it.. or a dozen other ways
<valles> B7: doesn't it have Synaptics
<valles> ?
<HappyFool> B7su4: have you visited http://edubuntu.org ?
<zorba64> B7su4: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<qt2> sobersabre, oh?
<blue-frog> khalif, sudo killall id    not sure if its not going to log you off though..
<mwe> derek[] : if you need to do a lot with superuser priviledges, you can do sudo -i get a root prompt
<khalif> k
<dukebody> now nickrud , what program should i got to learn?
<soundray> B7su4, apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<valles> how do I set up PHP so that firefox does not download a PHP file?
<nickrud> dukebody, a sec,
<derek[] > mwe, thanks
<soundray> B7su4, zorba64, oops, too slow :)
<dukebody> tristan, yes, i have extracted the tar.gz but i cannot use the  $make command properly
<devint> Well, I mean like recording what you're doing on the screen, like screen "recording"
<zorba64> soundray: no matter :)
<mwe> derek[] : use with care, though. typos can be potentially fatal for your system
<khalif> blue-frog: Result= id: no process killed
<tristan> dukebody : but before downloading from internet you should see if the packet is available for Ubuntu via Synaptic
<valles> how do I set up PHP so that firefox does not download a PHP file?
<tristan> dukebody : did you use .configure before?
<dukebody> tristan, i have already seen it
<nickrud> ltibor65, everything that has a single # , remove the # . every line that has universe in it, add multiverse. Then, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install xmms
<dukebody> tristan, yes, i have used it vefore
<tristan> dukebody : then I don't know. I am not very familiar with make install
<mrkoje> valles: you need to have the php file on your web server...
<sobersabre> qt2:  you can choose either - xdm or VNC
<valles> how do I set up PHP so that firefox does not download the PHP file instead of reading it?
<blue-frog> khalif, ps ax | grep id
<dukebody> tristan, can i tell you the error i get?
<tristan> dukebody : I usually use Synaptic or get a .deb or a .rpm file
<sobersabre> VNC is better, because you use it only when needed. xdm is very unsecure.
<tristan> dukebody : there was no .deb or .rpm on the website?
<sobersabre> qt2: what exactly are you trying to do and in which environment ?
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: thats an apache config prob u got there
<dukebody> for example, i want to try quake 4 demo, is it aviable on synaptic?
<khalif> Result= Unsupported option (BSD syntax)
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: u probably installed an apache version over an apache2 version
<Storkme_> how come none of my mp3's will play??
<dukebody> tristan, give me a second to see that
<B7su4> soundray, gave me this error E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<B7su4> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<qt2> sobersabre, i'm trying to use tightvnc as the default server.
<mrkoje> Storkme_; because mp3 is a licenced format
<valles> PokerFacePenguin How can I check?
<qt2> sobersabre, i'm referring to System > Prefrences > Remote Desktop
<sobersabre> qt2: and what seems to be a problem ?
<soundray> B7su4, you should have listened to zorba64. My version was missing the sudo in front.
<navarone> Storkme> do you get any sounds at all beside mp3 files? Like systems sounds?
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: How can I check if I did that?
<qt2> as of now, it defaults to rdp.
<qt2> as the first choice.
<blue-frog> khalif, if   ps ax | grep id   doesn't work u'd better try another install..
<B7su4> soundray, i know...i put sudo in front of it
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: u can apt-get --purge the packages that conflict and reinstall correct versions of what u need
<qt2> even though the other computer is running a tightvnc server.
<B7su4> soundray,  and it still gave me that erroe
<sobersabre> qt2: i didn't know this can work as rdp server :)
<khalif> alright...
<khalif> *sigh*
<soundray> B7su4, then you have synaptic or similar still running somewhere.
<Storkme_> navarone, my music player gives me an error; "This file is not an audo stream"
<qt2> sobersabre, lol.
<B7su4> soundray, ?
<soundray> B7su4, then you have synaptic or similar still running somewhere.
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: or edit the config files (after you hunt them down)
<nickrud> dukebody, for evolution, anyway: install spamassassin, and spamc. Then, in /etc/default/spamassassin , change ENABLED=1
<mwe> tell Storkme_ about restricted
<navarone> mrkoje, Storkme may not have correct codecs/plugins or he may have sound muted in mixer
<mwe> !tell Storkme_ about restricted
<tristan> Storkme_ : is it an mp3?
<qt2> sobersabre, i'm using a the vncviewer client, and it's defaulting to rdp.
<B7su4> soundray, how do i disable it ??
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: ok that's th problem... Il do the purge and try reestalling
<Red-Sox> snorks: hello
<xzy2ob> how do i install kminitrd ?
<navarone> Storkme...are you using rhythmbox?
<dukebody> nickrud, thanks
<soundray> B7su4, can you bring up the window?
<xzy2ob> err, mkinitrd
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: what u installing?
<ltibor65> nickrud, how can I edit sources.list?
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: do you suggest any HOWTO... I am a newbee at ubuntu
<ltibor65> from terminal?
<B7su4> soundray, no
<nickrud> dukebody, a couple more steps, I have to look them up.
<valles> mysql php4 apache2
<sobersabre> qt2: i don't understand. vnc client works as follows, you run it as: vncclent host:desktop
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: if it is lamp I had success with apache2-mpm-prefork and php4 + MySQL of course
<Storkme_> navarone, yes i am
<soundray> B7su4, give me sec pls
<sobersabre> qt2: and where is the rdp thing  ?
<zorba64> ltibor65: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<B7su4> soundray, okay
<ltibor65> Thanks, zorba64
<zorba64> ltibor65: np
<navarone> !tell Storkme_  about restricted
<zorba64> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<eedge> How cool are Old Palm devices? I got my ancient palm VX syncing with evolution... No idea how thats useful, but hey :)
<Mabus06> how do you create your own theme for colors and such without modifying the existing ones?
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: for the --purge command do a man apt-get
<Mabus06> ie: so I can revert to the originals if I want to again
<sanketmedhi> hello
<navarone> Storkme go to wiki address that ubotu sent you
<nickrud> ltibor65, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list; you can see what I changed on yours at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5352
<derek[] > $ mv arialuni.ttf ~/.fonts/
<derek[] > mv: cannot move `arialuni.ttf' to `/home/derek/.fonts/arialuni.ttf': No such file or directory
<derek[] > How come I don't have that directory?
<sanketmedhi> I am trying to send a bug report using Bug Buddy but it asks me for a path of 'sendmail' what am I supposed to use?
<sanketmedhi> any idea?
<chungaroo> i'm getting an error: "ERROR OPENING MIDI DEVICE"..can someone help me rectify it?
<mwe> derek[] : dunno. make it, mkdri ~/.fonts
<dukebody> no tristan , it have not .deb nor .rpm
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: the easy way to purge that stuff is with the package manager in gnome and check remove all config files
<mwe> derek[] : mkdir*
<soundray> B7su4, can you enter 'sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock' on a terminal command line pls (without the quotes)
<Mabus06> how do you create your own theme for colors and such without modifying the existing ones?
<ramza3> anybody know why my laptop wont hibernate down after an hour or so.  It is enabled
<soundray> B7su4, and paste the output, but only if it's not more than one line.
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: I could really use your help... its kinda difficult to see what I have to install...
<chungaroo> i'm getting an error: "ERROR OPENING MIDI DEVICE"..can someone help me rectify it?
<derek[] > mwe, k
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: tell me what you have installed?
<nickrud> dukebody, in evolution, edit->plugins, make sure SA junk filter is enabled, then, in your account settings, make sure that receiving options have junk filtering enabled for each account.
<B7su4> soundray, nothing happened
<Mabus06> how do you create your own theme for colors and such without modifying the existing ones?
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: sounds like u dont have much experience with package manager yet.  correct?
<Mabus06> so I can make the task bar green for instance?
<valles> ok
<Mabus06> come on this is not so hard, can anyone dedicate me a few seconds?
<nickrud> ltibor65, you might want to comment out (add a # at the beginning of the line) the cdrom line at the top.
<soundray> B7su4, okay, will synaptic run from System-Administration?
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: I know my ABC
<Red-Sox> snorks: are you awake yet?
<chungaroo> i'm getting an error: "ERROR OPENING MIDI DEVICE"..can someone help me rectify it?
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: :)  not being hard on ya...everyone goes through it
<blue-frog> Mabus06, instead of whining right click a bit everywhere and choose properties then experince things on your own..
<terrible> chungaroo, have you tried timidity?
<B7su4>  yes
<B7su4> i am in iy
<mwe> derek[] : you're not working at the root prompt, are you?
<chungaroo> terrible, nope, is it a package i should install?
<B7su4> soundray, ^
<Mabus06> blue-frog, please read the CoC
<soundray> B7su4, best to install edubuntu-desktop from synaptic, then.
<Lochost> hei
<B7su4> how do i do that?
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: what are you installing?
<dukebody> nickrud, i don't see edit/plugins in evolution
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: I'll be back
<terrible> chungaroo, I think it's a package that translates midi to wav and plays it. nasty GUI, but it works :)
<derek[] > mwe, no
<B7su4> soundray, ^
<Storkme_> ok, i got the stuff that i need to get from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats but it still doesn't play the mp3's
<chungaroo> terrible, apt-getting it right now..hold up
<terrible> chungaroo, ok
<mwe> derek[] : good
<nickrud> dukebody, edit on the main menubar for evolution
<derek[] > mwe, why?
<soundray> B7su4, can you install edubuntu-desktop from synaptic?
<blue-frog> soundray, yes
<chungaroo> terrible, i'm not trying to play midis, but rather use this guitar tab software
<soundray> B7su4, good. Problem solved?
<jared> okay i got the driver for it it will run the paper like its going to print...then it dosen't pring
<mwe> derek[] : because you be messing with root's dir then
<terrible> ah
<jared> print
<terrible> chungaroo, sorry :)
<Red-Sox> is there a pager for windows?
<Storkme_> ok, i got the stuff that i need to get from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats but it still doesn't play the mp3's. it says the resource is not a valid stream.!
<derek[] > mwe, k
<terrible> chungaroo, my bad
<chungaroo> terrible, haha, not a problem, you have any idea?
<mwe> derek[] : and directories you create would be owned by root and not accessible for yourself
<terrible> chungaroo, what software is it exactly?
<chungaroo> terrible, kguitar
<B7su4> soundray, no..because how do i do it?
<dukebody> nickrud, i have not a plugin entry in the edit menu of evolution
<sobersabre> Storkme_: what are you trying 2 do ?
<chungaroo> terrible, pretty sure it's in the ubuntu repository
<soundray> B7su4, how do you do what?
<Storkme_> play mp3's
<sobersabre> with what ?
<Storkme_> anything
<Storkme_> the default player
<sobersabre> have you tried amarok ?
<terrible> chungaroo, I don't know if links are allowed in IRC
<terrible> chungaroo, but here
<terrible> chungaroo, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30963
<sobersabre> Storkme_: what is 'the default player' ?
<B7su4> soundray,  install it from synaptic
<mwe> Storkme_: did you read that wiki page and do what it suggests?
<nickrud> hah, dukebody you need evolution-plugins ; I must have installed that package, just didn't remember. Sorry.
<terrible> chungaroo, it's a HOWTO for MIDI in Hoary (it should work on Breezy though)
<sanketmedhi>  I am trying to send a bug report using Bug Buddy but it asks me for a path of 'sendmail' what am I supposed to use?
<Storkme> ok, i got the stuff that i need to get from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats but it still doesn't play the mp3's. it says the resource is not a valid stream.! i'm using rythmbox
<dukebody> nickrud, you're right i have not this packet installed
<soundray> B7su4, click on search. Enter edubuntu in the dialog. Hit return. Click on the little square left of the line that says edubuntu-desktop... Click Apply.
<nickrud> dukebody, you must not have ubuntu-desktop installed either; that's what pulls in evolution-plugins
<sanketmedhi> Storkme, what is the problem? maybe i can solve it
<zorba64> Storkme: can you give us the url and we can try to play it too
<Storkme> it's songs on my computer
<sobersabre> Storkme_:  you are trying to open "stream"
<chungaroo> terrible, thanks a bunch, i'm trying it right now
<Storkme> http://81.86.115.45:8888
<kroiz> fakeroot to install ati driver fails (permissions) can I use sudo instead of fakeroot?
<terrible> chungaroo, hope it helps, good luck
<sobersabre> Storkme_: don't do this. try to add stuff to the library.
<Storkme> i did
<Storkme> it didn't work
<sobersabre> besides rythmbox interface sux.
<sobersabre> use amarok.
<nickrud> dukebody, which is why I took it for granted :)
<sobersabre> amarok.kde.org
<dukebody> nickrud, ubuntu-desktop isn't installed, true
<mwe> kroiz: you don't understand fakeroot. you can't install with fakeroot.
<nickrud> dukebody, you're one o' those 'my machine, my way' guys eh ;)
<B7su4> soundray, thank you very much for your help...but also when i go to sudo a command it alsways says that permission denied
<sanketmedhi> Storkme, do u have gstreamer-plugins installed/
<Storkme> sobersabre, i think it's a problem with the computer, not the software
<kroiz> I follow instructions on the wiki:fakeroot ./ati-driver-installer-8.19.10-i386.run
<soundray> B7su4, that can happen if you are logged in under a username other than the first one you created during install.
<Storkme> sanketmedhi, i used the sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg command like it said on the wiki
<devint> is there any video editing software for linux?
<mwe> kroiz: but you're not installing at this point, just creating the .deb file, if i'm not mistaken
<dukebody> nickrud, i have been using windows since i was a baby
<kroiz> mwe: I guess
<soundray> B7su4, the first user is entered in /etc/sudoers and has admin rights.
<nickrud> dukebody, well, I've been using personal computers since they were available, so there P
<soundray> B7su4, for everyone else, you have to enable it explicitly.
<kroiz> mwe: but this command holds me back
<mwe> kroiz: anyway can't you you run the ati driver binary and it will create the .deb for you?
<HighHopes> Hello folks! I made a fresh Ubuntu 5.04 install in server mode (only console)... Is there any problem if I apt-get dist-upgrade ? ... May I need to do something prior to that? Uncomment or add repositories?
<dukebody> nickrud, i switched to linux 3 days ago. In fact, i have no ubuntu installed but a distribution based in ubuntu, guadalinex (a spanish distribution)
<Storkme> anyone?
<sobersabre> Storkme_: maybe you should play with the mixer
<Storkme> what mixer?
<kroiz> I get /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: ./ati-driver-installer-8.19.10-i386.run: Permission denied
<sobersabre> Storkme_: which desktop are you using gnome/kde/else ?
<mwe> kroiz: well
<nickrud> dukebody, I'd heard of guadlinex when I was running debian. Did getting the plugins help yet?
<contradictoryben> has anyone here successfully compiled vlc on (x)ubuntu?
<Storkme> gnome
<blue-frog> HighHopes, if it's a fresh install u'd better make a frsh install of 5.10 right away
<kroiz> I cant go on if this command does not work
<mwe> kroiz: I don't know why you get that. running the installer with sudo won't hurt, but the file it creates will be owned by root then
<sobersabre> if gnome, there is a "volume-mixer" applet - the speaker on the right top. right click it, and play with faders.
<sobersabre> bye all
<HighHopes> blue-frog, ... but... is that possible to upgrade to 5.10 without losing my current settings?
<kroiz> oh
<HighHopes> blue-frog, I wish I could upgrade to 5.10 with apt-get dist-upgrade
<B7su4> okay thanks
<nickrud> dukebody, I've been thinking about software, and I think pan has a clean build, and would teach you a bit.
<Storkme> ok, so i still can't get it to work
<lightbright> anyone here use GRIP? how can I get GRIP to encoude using MP3 and not .ogg ?
<Toran> What is a good binary news downloader I could use? I'm not afraid of command-line stuff, I'd just like something that works and isn't too hard to use
<dukebody> nickrud, what's "pan" exactly. I don't understand english very well
<mwe> kroiz: that's ok though
<Toran> 666 userse in right now
<Toran> Hehe
<kroiz> ok thanks mwe I'll do that
<blue-frog> HighHopes, thought u said it was a frsh install. then dist-upgarde yes..
<Toran> What is a good binary news downloader I could use? I'm not afraid of command-line stuff, I'd just like something that works and isn't too hard to use
<ortner> How do i install cedega? :)
<mwe> kroiz: but you will only be able to move/remove the .deb with sudo, though
<Dr_Willis> i bought it :P and followed their docs.
<lightbright> can anyone here rip a cd using mp3?
<zorba64> ortner: go read their instructions
<popey> Toran: http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=+binary+newsgroup
<ortner> zorba64: where are they? :) at ubuntus homepage?
<popey> Toran: second on that list looks good
<Toran> Looks really deprecated to me
<HighHopes> blue-frog, where can I see which ubuntu version I have installed right now?
<Dr_Willis> lightbright,  i use 'grip' to do that all the time
<blue-frog> HighHopes, uname -r
<nickrud> dukebody, pan is a newsreader. I good program, been around (and stable) for a while, and I would think any build bugs are long gone.
<Toran> popey: thanks :)
<zorba64> ortner: nope google for cedega homepage
<lightbright> Dr_Willis: im using grip now but it only does .ogg!  how did you get grip to rip using mp3?
<kinkoblast> How do I set it up so I can access the files on my ubuntu computer from windows? Samba is running and I can see it in Windows, but I can't figure out how to log in...
<mwe> uname -r gives the kernel version. cat /etc/issue shows the ubuntu version
<pundai> hey is boost on ubuntu broken
<zorba64> lightbright: yep
<Dr_Willis> lightbright,  its right there in its settings.. the interface is a little odd. but check all the tabs and menus and isntall the mp3 encoders.. simple.
<lightbright> zorba64: yep what?
<pundai> boost/assert.hpp is missing
<HighHopes> blue-frog, 2.6.10-6-386
<lightbright> Dr_Willis: how do I isntall the mp3 encoders.?
<Dr_Willis> lightbright,  with synaptic, or 'sudo apt-get whatever'
<blue-frog> HighHopes, u're running breezy, the lates
<Dr_Willis> lightbright,  theres several different enceoders ya could use
<lightbright> Dr_Willis: what apt-get what?
<HighHopes> blue-frog, thanks!
<lightbright> Dr_Willis: name ONE :)
<Dr_Willis> lightbright,  so it depends. :P
<Agrajag> lame
<zorba64> lightbright: soundjuicer - look at its help > preferences yellowbox at bottom of page
<TheCraiggers> Anyone got a few minutes to help me with an nvidia problem?
<pundai> h3ll0z did anyone here me or am i q'ed
<kinkoblast> lightbright: Why would you WANT to rip to mp3, not ogg
<kinkoblast> ?
<Dr_Willis> lightbright,  in the settings page - it lists several. or 'apt-cache search encoder'
<nickrud> lightbright, for grip get lame, Dr_Willis is working at fitting the description :P
<lightbright> zorba64: sound juicer doesnt have a yellobox at bottom
<Agrajag> kinkoblast: most portable music players will not play vorbis.
<Dr_Willis> nickrud,  i was thinking id used somthing else. :P
<dukebody> thanks nickrud , now i have to go to eat
<lightbright> nickrud: I have lame installed but it doesnt work through grip for me
<kinkoblast> Agrajag, he got a crap player then.
<kroiz> mwe: I did: chmod +x ./ati-driver-installer-8.19.10-i386.run.    and It works now (-:
<nickrud> lightbright, yellow box at the bottom of the preferences help section
<zorba64> lightbright: open soundjuicers help got to preferences section
<dukebody> goodbye to all, specially nickrud
<Agrajag> kinkoblast: if you say so
<ltibor65> nickrud, thousand and thousand of thanks for you: XMMS works!!!! I listen to now : Wind of Change - Scorpions
<Red-Sox> hello, snorks
<nickrud> ltibor65, np, now, you should have about 17,000 packages available in synaptic :)
<TheCraiggers> Anybody know of any current problems with ubuntu and nvidia?
<blue-frog> TheCraiggers, what card?
<HighHopes> Do I need specific apt repositories to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 ?
<ltibor65> nickrud, are you from Holland?
<blue-frog> HighHopes, you are already on 5.10
<TheCraiggers> blue-frog, Geforce3 200 I believe
<lightbright> ok I got it working :)  thanks nickrud & zorba64 & Dr_Willis
<nickrud> ltibor65, no, Seattle, and living in Houston Texas
<kinkoblast> How do I access my files on ubuntu from my windows computer? Samba is runing, but when I try to access it I can't log in.
<Dr_Willis> lightbright,  just had to find the menu/config setting eh?
<lightbright> kinkoblast: why would you WANT to rip to ogg, not mp3?
<blue-frog> TheCraiggers, have u installed ubuntu nvidia driveres?
<Agrajag> lightbright: ogg generally sounds much better at lower bitrates.
<HighHopes> blue-frog, but I have old libraries... like libc6...
<nickrud> lightbright, read !freeformats
<kinkoblast> lightbright: Better sound quality, open format (no pattent problems)
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: can you still help or are you busy?
<HighHopes> I wish I could install new fluxbox version and I can't because of dependencies problems
<kinkoblast> !freeformats
<ubotu> I guess freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<zorba64> lightbright: np
<TheCraiggers> blue-frog, yeah, I installed the nvidia-glx and the k7 kernel.
<lightbright> kinkoblast: hmm interesting :)  good reasons
<blue-frog> TheCraiggers, and?
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: ask away
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: go fer it
<PokerFacePenguin> :)
<lightbright> So Its better to rip as ogg, because  Better sound quality, open format (no pattent problems)??
<TheCraiggers> blue-frog, did I miss something?
<Fujitsu_zZz> lightbright, yes.
<blue-frog> TheCraiggers, and what's the pb?
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: I know how to uninstall on Synaptic, Would that Do?
<blue-frog> HighHopes, libc6 is what you get with 5.10
<kinkoblast> lightbright: Or rip to flac, then transcode to whatever you need :-)
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: or do I have to go the bash way
<ltibor65> nickrud, great. I thought from paste.ubuntu.nl that you are Holland.
<ardchoille> Not sure if this is a silly question, but, will these work in Ubuntu? http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<zorba64> HighHopes: hava a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=%28breezy%29 & here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes?highlight=%28breezy%29
<nickrud> lightbright, about the only real reason to use mp3 is if your portable player requires it
<Fujitsu_zZz> kinkblast, true.
<nickrud> ltibor65, nah, I use resources from around the world!
<TheCraiggers> blue-frog, Well, when I change the driver from nv to nvidia in xorg.conf, it crashes the kernel when x starts.
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: synaptic is fine..just make sure u purge all configuration files..ie. remove completelly
<lightbright> nickrud: ok
<Fujitsu_zZz> nickrud, if I had a portable player that didn't support MP3, it would be in lots of little pieces..
<nickrud> Fujitsu_zZz, I still use the little 3 transistor radios
<lightbright> well THANKS everyone! I didnt realise all this about ogg!  now I know that it has Better sound quality, open format (no pattent problems)!   Ill use ogg from now on
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: Ok .. Il unistall everything related to the three things
<B7su4> is there a progrma similiar to limewire for Ubuntu?
<popey> \o/ ogg
<ltibor65> nickrud, are you often here?
<Fujitsu_zZz> And of course, Ogg Theora for video.
<TheCraiggers> blue-frog, The last line on the X log is just the detection of the MMIO address... and then nothing.
<Agrajag> B7su4: yes, it's called limewire.
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: what three things ...are you trying to get LAMP going?
<nickrud> ltibor65, too often, really :)
<lightbright> kinkoblast: does xmms play ogg?
<Red-Sox> Fujitsu: welcome back
<nickrud> lightbright, yes
<harris> anyone know a proram that where I can rip clips from dvd's and create small animated gifs with them?
<Fujitsu> Hi Red-Soz.
<blue-frog> TheCraiggers, u shouldn't have to change the driver in xorg by hand, after installing nvidia-glx it should have updated xorg.conf  then u needed to do in a terminal   sudo nvidia-glx-config enable   eventually   sudo modprobe nvidia   afterwards and ctrl+alt+backspace to reload X
<pawdro> can anyone help me with installing fonts in mplayer?
<Fujitsu> *Soz
<Fujitsu> **Sox
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: LAMP is?
<Fujitsu> This keyboard is horrible.
<Fujitsu> Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: sorry...linux apache mysql php
<harris> in other words make animated avatars from dvd clips.
<ltibor65> nickrud, but what time is it now in Seattle?
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: YEah
<nickrud> mhm, 2 hours behind, so 1:51pm
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: u dont need to remove mysql
<TheCraiggers> blue-frog, Yeah, that's how I enabled it in the begining.  But if I actually want it to boot I have to change it back to NV.
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: I am new to linux ... sorry for not know  the lingo
<valles> cool
<TheCraiggers> blue-frog, I wouldn't care as much, but this is for my mediabox, and the NV driver only displays half the screen on my TV.
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: I am new to linux ... I had some tables running already ... what Do I remove... Apache?
<Fujitsu> valles, then there is WIMP, Windows IIS MySQL PHP...
<blue-frog> TheCraiggers, sry then can't help with this card and K7, mine are FX5200 and such on i386
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: just remove apache and php and like i said...would remove apache (apache2 also if u got it) and php ...reinstall apache2-mpm-prefork and php4
<lightbright> when using ls how do you make it pause after each page?
<TheCraiggers> blue-frog, thanks anyway.  I don't actually think it's a card problem though.
<Fujitsu> You can pipe it through less or more.
<nickrud> lightbright, pipe it through more:  ls | more
<ltibor65> nickrud, here is 22:53, also 9 hours difference
<blue-frog> lightbright, ls  whatever | less
<TheCraiggers> blue-frog, But I've been wrong before.  ;)
<Agrajag> lightbright: ls | less
<nickrud> more or less
<Agrajag> less is better than more
<nickrud> ah, but for the specific question ....
<Dr_Willis> less is more then more. :P
<mwe> more or less it is, yes
<Agrajag> more does less than less
<Fujitsu> Yeah, more or less.
<zorba64> then there is most
<Fujitsu> And more is more DOS-ish.
<mwe> and less does more than more
<Dr_Willis> but at least its not notepad.exe for viewing text. :P
<nickrud> someday I'll try most anything :)
<lightbright> nickrud: ah thanls :)
<Mabus06> How do I change theme colors? I know I can click properties on a panel and change that color, but I want to change the default color from that yellow-grayish color to green.
<lightbright> blue-frog: ok thanks
<lightbright> Agrajag: cool
<The_Isle_of_Mark> so is Dapper running ok for anyone here?
* Fujitsu symlinks /usr/bin/notepad.exe to /usr/bin/gedit
<TheCraiggers> Anybody else have knowledge on nvidia?
<tritium> TheCraiggers, have you followed the wiki?
<nickrud> Mabus06, there's no real equiv in gnome to what you want to do in gnome; you'd have to edit the theme.
<lightbright> ls | more and | less seems to do same thing
<nickrud> Mabus06, windows vs. gnome, I hope you got my gist :)
<TheCraiggers> tritium, Yeah.  I don't appear to be getting that 'new screens found' error that most others get.  It's not even getting that far.
<TheCraiggers> tritium, errr, 'no screens..' I mean.
<tritium> TheCraiggers, what are you getting, then?
<Mabus06> nickrud, but editing the theme only means i can select different theme subsections and combine them (ie use gnome theme for icons, human theme for window borders, etc)
<mwe> lightbright: actually less has more features, really
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: ok what do I install
<Mabus06> And there is no green color.
<TheCraiggers> tritium, Well, it appears to completely crash the kernel when I use the nvidia driver.
<nickrud> Mabus06, no, i mean *edit* the theme, it's not simple.
<tritium> TheCraiggers, do you have linux-restricted-modules that match your kernel version?
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: have you got all of that removed completely?
<Mabus06> nickrud, how do I edit them?
<TheCraiggers> tritium, yeah, I just reinstalled them again a fwe minutes ago to make sure.
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: I discovered I had Only installed php4-mysql and php4-common.... not Php4
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: yes
<Red-Sox> can someone please tell me how to dual-boot... is it hard?
<nickrud> Mabus06, download a theme from art.gnome.org, install it in ~/.themes. Then, look around in the directories there. You edit them by hand :)
<PokerFacePenguin> install apache2-mpm-prefork (its basically the most standard)
<tritium> TheCraiggers, what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<LjL> Red-Sox: i'm dual booting and i don't have a problem with that. but i installed windows first
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: what do I install?
<TheCraiggers> tritium, Last night I was pouring through it, and the last line was that line about the MMIO address
<lightbright> mwe: ok
<Red-Sox> LjL: i have windows installed right now, not ubuntu, though
<Red-Sox> LjL: i got a new computer
<TheCraiggers> tritium, If you want specifics, I can go look.  Sadly, I can't ssh into the server currently
<mwe> yeah installing windows first on a dual boot system saves you from having to reinstall grub
<tritium> Red-Sox, the installer can resize your windows partition to make room for ubuntu.
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: apache2-mpm-prefork and php4
<Red-Sox> tritium: i dont need to resize... just make a new one
<tritium> TheCraiggers, you're using ubuntu packages right, and now stuff off nvidia.com?
<TheCraiggers> Red-Sox, You can also configure grub manually afte the fact, if your into that.
<PokerFacePenguin> !lamp
<ubotu> hmm... lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Red-Sox> TheCraiggers: how?
<TheCraiggers> tritium, That is correct.  Straight outa apt.
<pawdro> i can't find font.conf in my breezy, where should i search?
<tritium> Red-Sox, you can't make a new one without making space for it
<Red-Sox> tritium: i have plenty of room left
<quacker> The_Isle_of_Mark, interesting nickname.
<mwe> tritium: the installer can resize an ntfs partition, safely?
<tritium> mwe, yes
<Red-Sox> tritium: i only made a 100 gig partition for windows
<TheCraiggers> Red-Sox, You just have to edit the grub conf file on your boot directory
<The_Isle_of_Mark> quacker thanks, I made it myself
<tritium> Red-Sox, okay, good.
<Red-Sox> tritium:  i have a 250g hdd
<Red-Sox> TheCraiggers: sounds hard
<quacker> I'd be interested in hearing about in #ubuntu-offtopic if you're so inclined
<Red-Sox> TheCraiggers: is there an easier way?
<TheCraiggers> Red-Sox, it was for me because windows basically demands to be installed on the master HD.  But there are ways.  ;)
<lightbright> how can I get Juice Ripper to rip faster?  It only rips at 2x speed but my reader can read at 48x!  any help?
* quacker is existentially curious
<TheCraiggers> Red-Sox, Yeah, usually it can do it for you automagically when you install ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Can someone help me with setting up samba stuff?
<quacker> (triple-entendre -- heh)
<Red-Sox> TheCraiggers: well... can I just install grub and have it boot automaticly
<snorks_> hi Red-Sox
<lightbright> how can I get Sound Juicer to rip faster?  It only rips at 2x speed but my reader can read at 48x!  any help?
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: you have been very helpfull dude
<Red-Sox> snorks: hi!
<TheCraiggers> Red-Sox, do you already have ubuntu installed?
<mwe> tonyyarusso: first, read the wiki, if you didn't
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: u get what u needed done?
<Red-Sox> snorks_: #Red-Sox if you want
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: I did it... but I have to set up the localhost don I
<valles> ?
<Dr_Willis> lightbright,  check the menus/config/settings yet? :P
<The_Isle_of_Mark> quacker I used to bartend and I made a drink caled the same as my nick...just sorta stuck. I use it instead of my normal nick to keep the fans at bay heheh
<lightbright> nickrud: any ideas?
<nickrud> lightbright, that's more of a software problem; it uses gstreamer0.8-cdparanoia, which is *slow*
<TheCraiggers> tritium, So I don't know.  I'd like to ust format it all and start from scratch... as the desktop I'm working on now took the nvidia stuff fine.
<Solpe> Hi
<lightbright> Dr_Willis: there is none
<olicat> does anyone have an idea how i theme scrollbars/sliders in a clearlooks gtkrc?
<Red-Sox> TheCraiggers: not on this system, no
<TheCraiggers> tritium, but I just spent the last few weeks getting it perfect.
<quacker>  /JOIN #ubuntu-offtopic  (if you can be further enticed)
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: if you type localhost in the browser address window does it take you to your web srv
<PokerFacePenguin> ?
<lightbright> nickrud: any solution? how then do I get Sound Juicer to rip faster?
<lightbright> nickrud: is it possible?
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: i 'll check
<nickrud> lightbright, you find out, ping me, will you?
<Tedd> Hey.
<TheCraiggers> Red-Sox, Then it shouldn't be a problem.  I believe the installer should ask you automatically.
<Tedd> I'm back with a fresh install of Ubuntu.,
<lightbright> nickrud: so you have no idea?
<Red-Sox> TheCraiggers: k
<nickrud> lightbright, no.
<Tedd> Can somebody help me out?
<Tedd> I need to install Gnome2
<Dr_Willis> lightbright,  it could be your DMA is not enabled on your cdrom drive
<lightbright> does anyone else have an idea how to get Sound Juicer to rip faster than 2x?
<Tedd> Gnomad2
<lightbright> Dr_Willis: il check that
<snorks_> Tedd: perhaps apt-cache search gnomad
<snorks_> Tedd: or gnomad2
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: connection refused trying to connect
<tritium> TheCraiggers, up to you
<Snorch> Someone knows if Ubuntu and LTSP works with Folding@Home ?
<TheCraiggers> tritium, well, I'm out of ideas.  That's why I'm here.  ;)
<Mabus06> uh, I accidentally deleted the panel that has all the windows in it, and the show desktop button (taskbar?) how do I restore it?
<lightbright> Dr_Willis: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Permission denied
<mannyman> I'm a newbie, I need something user-friendly for a firewall like Zonealarm ! I hear Mandriva is developing something interactive like that (with popups) any chance of getting it for Ubuntu ?
<tritium> TheCraiggers, without seeing your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log, it's hard to say...
<lightbright> Dr_Willis: ok DMA is now ON
<lightbright> Dr_Willis: ill try again
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: stop and restart the apache2 server to make sure it is running and to test php the standard way is to do the phpinfo() call...which i think you have done already from the sound of it
<Tedd> snorks_, the Repository version doesn't work
<TheCraiggers> tritium, well, that can be arraged if you want to take the time to help me on it.
<psi> Has anyone managed to get IBM's java working with Opera? It keeps crashing on me.
<snorks_> tell Tedd repositories
<TheCraiggers> tritium, which I'd be eternally grateful for.
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: also, if there is a firewall up...make sure you arent blocking
<Mabus06> mannyman, ubuntu comes preequiped with firestarter, a firewall
<snorks_> !tell Tedd repositories
<Tedd> snorks_,  I know all about repositories.
<chapium> has anyone here installed php?
<chapium> on ubuntu that is
<mannyman> don't you know Zonealarm
<snorks_> Tedd: Can't help ya then :/
<TheCraiggers> chapium, yeah I did a few days ago
<blue-frog> Mabus06, no firestarter is not installed by default
<andril> hello all
<mannyman> In the windows world it is the most user-friendly thing ever
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: there is no firewall blocking I know that fer Sure
<mwe> chapium: isn't it just a matter of apt-gett mod-php?
<andril> anyone know a linux app similar to Xara3D?
<chapium> TheCraiggers, is there any additional setup after you install it from synaptic?
<mannyman> it tells you when a program wants to access the iNternet and you decide interactively
<chapium> its acting like its not turned on or something
<lightbright> Dr_Willis: when I turned ON DMA for dvd drive, it now rips at 3.5X instead of 2x :P
<TheCraiggers> chapium, are you using apache?
<chapium> TheCraiggers, yes
<lightbright> can anyone here rip audio CD'
<lightbright> can anyone here rip audio CD's faster than 3.5x?
<Trashcan> is there a wiki about wireless cards
<PokerFacePenguin> sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<blue-frog> mannyman, basically if u run ubuntu out of the box u don't need a firewall
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: I tried to run apache2 and this is what I got... (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<valles> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<valles> Unable to open logs
<mannyman> Are you sure ?
<PokerFacePenguin> sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<mannyman> No firewall needed in Ubuntu ?
<mwe> chapium: and it's enabled in the apache2.conf file?
<chapium> PokerFacePenguin, httpd (pid 24787) already running
<mannyman> what about other distros ?
<PokerFacePenguin> hmm, was pasting in my box here
<lightbright> Dr_Willis: does grip allow faster ripping?
<TheCraiggers> chapium, seems like I had to uncomment a line in the conf file.... but that might have been for mysql.
<PokerFacePenguin> restart instead of start
<djk_> lightbright: you probably don't have dma enabled..
<tritium> TheCraiggers, I can take a quick look, sure
<lightbright> djk_: yes DMA is enabled
<nickrud> mannyman, get the firewall; if you install some packages, they will listen to the net by default (dovecot for imap, for example)
<djk_> lightbright: heh, weird.
<TheCraiggers> tritium, ok thanks.  I'll post them and send a link....
<lightbright> djk_: DMA enabled it does 3.5X, without it does 2x
<blue-frog> mannyman, no
<lightbright> djk_: you use sound juicer and get over that?
<mannyman> nickrud, which firewall
<andril> any good 3d rendering software out? I need to make some 3d text
<mwe> chapium: you need to make sure apache2.conf has the module enabled
<lightbright> andril: Gimp
<smo> mannyman, out-of-the-box, there's no services listening, so no worry from inbound connections.  and not having malware/spyware to the extent of That Other OS means very few people have to worry about outbound (let alone do so interactively in realtime)
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: ok apache running (i think)
<chapium> php should work if its a .html file right?
<Tedd> chapium: No.
<nickrud> mannyman, firestarter for ease, shorewall for power (and canonical guaranteed security updates)
<derek[] > How to install .pcf fonts?
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: how do I chek if it is running?
<Tedd> chapium, php is exclusive to php, php3, php4, and php5 files.
<mannyman> so which is it firewall or no need ?!?!
<andril> lightbright: I have been using Gimp for editing to replace Corel - but is there any app that makes 3d fonts?
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: localhost in the address window
<chapium> tedd, i just noticed it wasnt named that.. probably has something to do with it :D
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: got it
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: it is running
<mwe> chapium: php should work if it's file that apache2.conf says it's supposed to enable php for
<mister_roboto> nickrud: what is a "canonical" guaranteed security update?
<Tedd> now
<Tedd> Does anybody know
<Tedd> About Gnomad2
<Tedd> And how to get it running
<Tedd> Cuz I can't get it up
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: it is trying to save again
<dampjam> I'm running bind9 on my dhcp server... and I think I got all the zones declared right, but it will not return any A entries
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: ok, so web server, done...php isnt done yet
<nickrud> mister_roboto, shorewall is in main; main is what the company canonical promises to support.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !punctuation
<ubotu> The_Isle_of_Mark: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<djk_> nickrud: both shorewall and firestarter use iptables, so what's the difference
<mannyman> nickrud, if smd is right why a firewall ?>
<smo> mannyman, if you start accepting inbound connetions, it's a good idea to have something to police them.  otherwise, no need
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: good
<mister_roboto> nickrud: ahhh thx
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: need to make sure you have the lib for php and apache2...one sec
<dell500> just wondering, but why  don't any of hte apps that are open display on the taskbar?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !punctuation
<ubotu> The_Isle_of_Mark: Are you smoking crack?
<nickrud> djk_, basically, one is point and click, the other is learn and edit; the support issue is the decider on my firewall builder.
<smo> zonealarm's main claim to fame is blocking outbound connections from malware.  no malware = no need
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !punctuation
<ubotu> I don't know, The_Isle_of_Mark
<djk_> nickrud: ah okay, i just use cli..:)
<chapium> thanks folks, its working properly.. JUst had a little hitch
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mannyman> nickrud, be clear what is accepting inbound connections ?p2p, browser, .. ?
<chapium> or brainfart you could say
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: install libapache2-mod-php4
<nickrud> mannyman, inbound is if you have a web server, or p2p, or anything you want people to be allowed to connect to.
<lightbright> how can you use echo in a script file with colour?
<Mabus06> how do you make it so in the workspace manager, the icon of the window appears in that workspace button (hard to explain, but it's supposed to be like this by default...)
<Tedd> paulproteus: Any luck at all
<nickrud> djk_, I'm not about to learn iptables at this late age :)
<blue-frog> lightbright, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<lightbright> blue-frog: ok thanks
<mannyman> nickrud, what app would help guide me create policies ?
<blue-frog> lightbright, http://www.intuitive.com/wicked/wicked-cool-shell-script-library.shtml
<lightbright> ty
<andril> lightbright: is blender too much? or inkscape?
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: it's there already
<nickrud> mannyman, shorewall has some pretty good documentation.
<lightbright> andril: what?  i was asking how can I use echo in a script file to output coloured text please?
<mannyman> I don't want to edit or use terminal please !
<mulder> any one know if dapper will have tpm capabilities?
<mister_roboto> lightbright: it depends on the terminal you're talking to
<psi> Has anyone managed to get IBM's java working with Opera? It keeps crashing on me.
<djk_> nickrud: hehe :)
<Tedd> Has anybody managed to get Gnomad2 working!?
<Mabus06> mannyman, you'll have to get used to terminal at some point. :D
<Tedd> It's driving me up a wall
<andril> lightbright: u helped me earlier - I was looking for app that will make my fonts 3d
<derek[] > How to install .pcf fonts?
<nickrud> I mean, they just replaced ipchains yesterday!
<andril> lightbright: is blender too much?
<TheCraiggers> Tedd, I know the feeling well.
<blue-frog> mannyman, firestarter then, u need 2 nics though, so either 2 physical card or a virtual ip eth0:0
<ltibor65> nickrud, I still ask you: Can I install k3b with Synaptic, too? And: Must I install any firewall and anti-virus program for Ubuntu?
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: hmmm....is apache....regular apache ... installed?
<Tedd> TheCraiggers, did you get it running
<mannyman> No, newbie's are here Linux to dominate and make linux user-friendly
<djk_> nickrud: yea, a looong yesterday ago :p
<kbrooks> ltibor65, 1. yes, 2. no
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: let me check
<tritium> ltibor65, of course you can install k3b with synaptic
<mannyman> down with the terminal !
<TheCraiggers> Tedd, get what running?
<Tedd> Gnomad2
<kbrooks> tritium, i win
<valles> jsut the apache common
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: apache2-common sorry
<mister_roboto> mannyman: u sure u want to use linux?  ;)
<mannyman> we'rer getting there
<JRogerII> how do I determine which driver my NIC uses? I'm running a LiveCD right now
<nickrud> ltibor65, k3b yes, absolutely. Antivirus, no; firewall, I'd suggest it because not all servers in ubuntu default to local listening only.
<Tuntis> Hello people
<Tuntis> I have one question
<mulder> ltibor65, antivirus no need.  you should install something like shorewall and configure it anyway if you have some regard for security.
<ltibor65> kbrooks, is Linux so secure that not important to install any security program?
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: nope it is not installed .. Not apache2 nor apache
<Tuntis> How do you do fixmbr with Windows if the XP disk is an "update" disk?
<TheCraiggers> tritium, Would you believe that it's not getting the chance to even make a X.log file?
<tritium> TheCraiggers, is that right?
<lightbright> blue-frog: here is what works:)  echo -e '\033[01;32mfoo\033[01;31mbar\033'
<lightbright> andril: sorry im not sure
<derek[] > is there a keyboard shortcut for switching workspaces?
<lightbright> mister_roboto: echo -e '\033[01;32mfoo\033[01;31mbar\033'   <-- this works green and red output
<mister_roboto> lightbright: that will depend entirely on what your terminal type is defined as
<tritium> derek[] , Ctrl-Alt-arrow keys
<nickrud> derek[] , ctl-alt-arrow
<pinkisntwell> can anyone send gmails from evolution? it doesn't accept my password
<andril> ok
<TheCraiggers> tritium, yeah.  I'm snooping in some other logs to see if I cn find something
<tritium> all right
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: hmm..my version two is on my other partition........cant check it...the trick is to not let apache....regular apache install over your more current apache2 configuration files
<JRogerII> n/m
<ltibor65> Thank you very much, boys!!!
<MickMcMack> And girls.
<djk_> boys?
<derek[] > tritium, nickrud : k, thx
<MickMcMack> And men.
<Dr_AceL> pinkisntwell: works as far as I know, although I haven't actually tried myself
<MickMcMack> And women.
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: have you tried the howto over at
<PokerFacePenguin> !lamp
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: it is not... I can guarrantee
<ubotu> well, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Dr_AceL> pinkisntwell: have you gotten any version of the mail notifier to work?
<MickMcMack> And persons of indiscrinate gender.
<djk_> i like you too MickMcMack ;)
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: I am reeinstalling the libapache2-mod-php4....
<MickMcMack> Why thanks djk_ :)
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: I don remember unistalling it
<ProN00b> can anyone just tell me some technology to play arround with (media player/game/anything...), i am extremely bored ^^
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: the config files for apache2 and php4 have to be "jiving" together to make it work....if they are pointing off to an old install it will cause you problems...i ran into that one
<TheCraiggers> tritium, argh.  I should have saved that log file I had last night.  Do you have any clue where else I could look?
<snorks> ProN00b: subnetting
<kbrooks> ltibor65, it doesnt open ports by default, but "linux" includes all linux distributions, and i can say for sure that linux is not truly secure
<HrdwrBoB> ProN00b: qemu
<LjL> qemu
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: How do I shut down apache
<tritium> ProN00b, CDMA over fading wireless channels
<tritium> TheCraiggers, not at this point...
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: and I will get to that ...
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: you need to study that howto that ubotu gave you on LAMP
<PokerFacePenguin> sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<ProN00b> subnetting ?
<kbrooks> to all: is ubuntu truly secure? 100% secure? metallic secure? hardened secure?
<ProN00b> hmm, qemu, hmm
<LjL> qemu
<tritium> kbrooks, nothing is
<ProN00b> whats cdma, tritium ?
<tritium> Code division multiple access
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: ok... thank you... very much... I had a bunch of things installed and I didn know what they were doing... you were really helpfull
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: there is a services item on the menu in gnome....
<snorks> tritium: is that like something ethernetish, csma/cd?
<TheCraiggers> tritium, Well thanks for your help.  I'm chalking this up in the 'lost cause' category, and I'm just going to reinstall from scratch and do it first this time.
<kbrooks> tritium: how about if you unplug the connection to the internet? will ubuntu be TRULY secure?
<mulder> kbrooks, not even openbsd claims to be that secure :P
<tritium> snorks, no, it's what your cell-phone uses if you're in the U.S. (except for T-Mobile and a few others)
<TheCraiggers> kbrooks, no, you always have 'recovery mode' then... =)
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: the how to where .... Ubuntuforums???
<tritium> TheCraiggers, sorry to hear that
<nickrud> put a lock on the case, password protect the bios and boot, and gimme a can opener :)
<snorks> tritium: ah, im from norway
<mister_roboto> kbrooks: if a human can touch your box it's not secure ;)
<PokerFacePenguin> valles: yes....type !lamp in the channel
<tritium> snorks, I believe they use GSM in Norway
<kbrooks> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kbrooks> ubotu, tell valles about lamp
<Mabus06> how do you make it so in the workspace manager, the icon of the window appears in that workspace button (hard to explain, but it's supposed to be like this by default...)
<tritium> kbrooks, depends on who your adversaries are.  If they live in your home, then you're still not 100% secure ;)
<valles> PokerFacePenguin: thanks guys
<TheCraiggers> back in awhile...
<kbrooks> tritium, is being very secure associated with firewalls and the like?
<kbrooks> or is it associated with the ability to physically access the pc?
<tritium> kbrooks, my real point is that nothing is 100% X, where X could be efficient, secure, fool-proof, etc.
<mister_roboto> both
<mister_roboto> and more
<kbrooks> for me, i run a server, and i find having to type a password upon bootup is very inconvient
<kbrooks> for booting the pc
<kbrooks> er, server
<tritium> so trade off some security for convenience
<BotBuilder> well, its reassuring when you are sshing into the server
<kbrooks> yes
<Tuntis> how would I restore the WinXP bootloader?
<HrdwrBoB> BotBuilder: yes but not on *boot*
<HrdwrBoB> Tuntis: why would you need to?
<BotBuilder> my server is just a comp under the desk with an ethernet cable
<kbrooks> i need to change my password (account password)
<Mabus06> how do you make it so in the workspace manager, the icon of the window appears in that workspace button (hard to explain, but it's supposed to be like this by default...)
<Tuntis> Because i'm going to try to install Ubuntu on an IDE partition, not an usb drive now
<mulder> there was an old quote from an fbi agent that went something along the lines of, even if you lock the computer away in a lead encased box, buried 30 meters below ground with fortified 2m concrete walls, he's still not sure that it would be absolutely secure
<HrdwrBoB> Tuntis: you can just boot off the windows partition
<MickMcMack> My server is just a blade somewhere. :(
<Tuntis> (grub is on the windows partition's mbr)
<ProN00b> tritium, wrong, Humanity is 100% efficient
<kbrooks> mulder, no one will ever be sure if anything is absolutely secure, ever
<HrdwrBoB> on the *PARTITION'*'s boot record?
<HrdwrBoB> wtf
<kbrooks> anyway
<tritium> ProN00b, you're funny
<Tuntis> erm, grub is on the first IDE drive's MBR
<BotBuilder> I was just messing around with cding around teh directory structur (linux noob)
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<BotBuilder> how do i tell between a file and a dir with a "dir" call?
<mhall> Hello. I'm a Debian user that wants to take advantage of an ubuntu source package. If I need the latest bleeding edge version, I assume I should go with what's in dapper. Is this correct?
<Mabus06> how do you make it so in the workspace manager, the icon of the window appears in that workspace button (hard to explain, but it's supposed to be like this by default...)
<kbrooks> BotBuilder, ls*
<HrdwrBoB> and windows will boot if you chainload its *partition*
<darkgamer20> I added my hp officejet k80 with the gnome printer manager, but whenever i try to print from OO.o the printer dose not do anything it just sits there. I am sure that the hplip driver is installed, any ideas about what might be wrong?
<nickrud> keep it turned off, I guess. I mean, I have nothing on this machine that's sensitive, yet I stll worry.
<Tuntis> but the problem is I want to take the $@$@!! grub off so that I could reinstall Ubuntu in an another drive
<BotBuilder> kbrooks - ah, cool, thanks
<mister_roboto> BotBuilder: if "ls -l" has a "d" in the first column, it's a directory
<mulder> mhall: dapper is probably a wee bit broken, you should try sid packages
<BotBuilder> normal dir should work
<BotBuilder> mister_roboto - well, colors work for me :)
<kbrooks> mister_roboto, ummm, a bit too confusing for him. hint: rephrase
<mhall> mulder: Yeah, about that, I can't because it does not yet exist.
<BotBuilder> kbrooks - i get it
<mhall> mulder: I believe I can avoid most of the brokenness by compiling from source.
<BotBuilder> ah -l is handy though
<kbrooks> BotBuilder, if > "ls -l" <
<mister_roboto> kbrooks: what did i say?   :O
<BotBuilder> gives you all the detail
<kbrooks> confusing part :P
<mhall> mulder: But in any case it's not a core critical component so if it does break I should be able to keep both pieces without too much hassle.
<mister_roboto> kbrooks: the both and more thing?
<mulder> mhall, heh ok
<mulder> mhall, well if it's in marillat or if it's in ubuntu breezy then try that
<derek[] > How to install .pcf fonts?
<mulder> or compile like you said
<derek[] > Please!!!!!
<tritium> please what?
<derek[] > help
<darkgamer20> please help me. I added my hp officejet k80 with the gnome printer manager, but whenever i try to print from OO.o the printer dose not do anything it just sits there. I am sure that the hplip driver is installed, any ideas about what might be wrong?
<tritium> you need to ask a question, then, derek[] 
<mhall> mulder: All it is is the kat desktop search engine. I tried to build from SVN and from the source rels but there are some secrets of SQLite I could not decipher and SVN seems to not build.
<derek[] > How to install .pcf fonts?
<kbrooks> derek[] , not a question
* nickrud is so happy about not thinking about pcf's ever again (crossed fingers)
<kbrooks> AND BE CALM!!!!!
<mister_roboto> !font
<BotBuilder> vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386
<ubotu> 'fixed' is the one true font!
<derek[] > I asked it three times
<BotBuilder> is this a shortcut like thing?
<mister_roboto> !fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<kbrooks> derek[] , your 3 times from above as far as i can see
<tritium> derek[] , then it appears that nobody has an answer for you at this time.  Please wait and try again later.
<nickrud> BotBuilder, yes, it's called a link in linux
<BotBuilder> ok
<kbrooks> are not real questions
<BotBuilder> I'll remember that
<tonyyarusso> How do I set the IP address for my wireless network interface?  Some option with ifconfig or iwconfig?
* mhall purges some crap and retries the build.
<derek[] > l
<derek[] > ok
<tritium> mhall, please, we don't need to be notified when you purge crap
<derek[] > thx for the link
<nickrud> lmao, tritium
<olive> thx for the crap
<mulder> Tony_Sidaway, using the gnome networking tool, or using ifconfig
<gnomefreak> nickrud, isnt it called a link in any os? :(
<kbrooks> BotBuilder, you make a link with something like ... ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 /vmlinuz. the first non-option argument is the place where you want the link to be placed in
<nickrud> gnomefreak, if my rickety memory serves, they keep calling them shortcuts in windows
<mister_roboto> gnomefreak: windows doesn't have them
<mister_roboto> nickrud: shortcuts are not at all the same
<nickrud> mister_roboto, I know, that's why I pointed out 'link'
<gnomefreak> they do? omg things have changed i have always called a link a link cause it links you somewhere else :(
<mister_roboto> :)
<BotBuilder> kbrooks - ah, and the second nonoption would be the actual link?
<BotBuilder> that doesnt make sense
<mhall> tritium: have you got a channel rules page please
<kbrooks> BotBuilder, it does if you look at the arrows
<BotBuilder> lol
<BotBuilder> ok
<kbrooks> and envision it, and then reverse the output without the arrows
<Tony_Sidaway> mulambo, I think your last remark was directed towards tonyyarusso .  Autocomplete on xchat?  That bites me too :)
<BotBuilder> I'd think it'd create it in the current directory though.
<nolito> any french-speaking ubuntu user online ?
<tritium> !tell mhall about coc
<Tony_Sidaway> duh!
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<nolito> merci !
<MickMcMack> gnomefreak, a link that links you somewhere, don't be preposterous!
<Tony_Sidaway> mulder, My last remark prefaced mulambo was directed to you :-D
<mhall> tritium: thanks
<_jason> nolito, de rien!
<mister_roboto> gnomefreak: you should read up on the difference between hard and soft links too. it's instructive
<AlexRM> Hey,
<AlexRM> Why when ever I use XMMS does it constanly flash in the Application bar thingy magig?
<kbrooks> list(reversed("vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386".split("->"))) # -> ["boot/vmlinuz-...", "vmlinuz"] 
<mulder> Tony_Sidaway, ah yep probably
<kbrooks> that's python code
<gnomefreak> mister_roboto,  if its a link its a link weather soft or hard to me
<tritium> whether
<mulder> Tony_Sidaway, i kinda just tab and not pay attention heh
<gnomefreak> ty
<BotBuilder> kbrooks - lol
<gnomefreak> lol no spell check
<mhall> mulder: yeah; looks like the ubuntu source builds pretty well
<tonyyarusso> mulder: Do you know how with ifconfig?
<mister_roboto> gnomefreak: the concept of "somewhere else" does not really apply to hard links though
<mhall> mulder: i'll have to see if my third-rate hack release does the job
<BotBuilder> So links are actually stored as plain text kbrooks?
<kbrooks> BotBuilder, No
<BotBuilder> It just inserts an arrow in teh args and saves
<kbrooks> no
<kbrooks> ...
<BotBuilder> well then its no prob ;p
* kbrooks shoots BotBuilder 
<Mabus06> how do you make it so in the workspace manager, the icon of the window appears in that workspace button (hard to explain, but it's supposed to be like this by default...)
<mulder> mhall, hehe
<kbrooks> BotBuilder, learn python one day ;) it's used a lot in ubuntu
<BotBuilder> I know it
<BotBuilder> some
<mulder> tonyyarusso, ifconfig <interface> <ip>; man ifconfig for more details
<BotBuilder> I use a .net dialect that's closely related
<gnomefreak> mister_roboto, whether it brings you to a page in a domain or a place other than the page your on its a way for you not to have to either open something or type an address thats all i mean by brings you somewhere else
<Mabus06> kbrooks, in one day? That would be impressive.
<kbrooks> ["ln", "-s", "boot/vmlinuz-...", "vmlinuz"] 
<BotBuilder> kbrooks - I know about 51 different langs
<hydroksyde> python.net?
<kbrooks> BotBuilder, ^
<BotBuilder> damn
<BotBuilder> 15
<BotBuilder> typo
<SGershon> Is there a defrag and/or scandisk app in stock ubuntu? I didn't found. I bet its right under my nose.
<tonyyarusso> mulder: Thanks.
<Mabus06> maybe you can master typing next then, BotBuilder ;-)
* gnomefreak gave up on python for a while
<BotBuilder> lol
<kyle_> hi
<mhall> mulder: mercifully SVN gave me a make uninstall to forcibly rip it out of /usr/local
<kbrooks> that is what the ln program gets as arguments
<BotBuilder> hydroksyde: no, boo
<hydroksyde> SGershon: fsck will check your file systems for consistency
<mulder> SGershon, nobody defrags reiser or ext3
<BotBuilder> there's two .net pythonic things - boo and ironpython
<BotBuilder> I prefer boo
<kbrooks> BotBuilder, heh ironpython is cool
<Trashcan> i have up to 1600x1200 listed in xorg.conf under 24 bit, but i can't go higher than 1024x1280 in Preferences->Screen Resolution
<Trashcan> anyone know why?
<hydroksyde> hydroksyde: fsck=scandisk, but you don't need defrag
<Mabus06> Can anyone tell me why it is that for python files, the default ubuntu icon is a picture of a cobra?
<BotBuilder> kbrooks - yeah
<mulder> mhall, ah cool :) that's a must these days. i hate it when you compile manually and have to go through lengths to delete it
<tonyyarusso> mulder: That was ridiculously easy.  I was figuring there must be some command prefix before the ip.
<BotBuilder> it's more accurate approximation of python
<hydroksyde> Trashcan: Because according to your monitor settings, your monitor wont support it
<SGershon> mulder, thanks!
<nickrud> Trashcan, X is reporting you can't go higher; look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for some hints
<SGershon> hydroksyde, that'll be great.
<BotBuilder> but I like boo cuz it isn't too religiously close to python - it improves on it
<kinkoblast> Mabus: To show that it's a python file...
<BotBuilder> for sxaple static typing :)
<kyle_> I have just started using linux ubunto and i really need help can anyone help me
<SGershon> mulder, I was suspecting something like this.
<Trashcan> thanks, looking
<MenZa`> I'm trying to compile gplflash, but it says my C++ compiler (g++) cannot create executables
<Mabus06> kinkoblast, but why not use a python instead of a cobra?
<BotBuilder> kyle_ - so did I, what do you need help with
<mulder> tonyyarusso, well ifconfig is the command :) it would've been easier if you just used the gnome networking tool, which is a GUI configuration device
<Trashcan> would it be under WW or EE?
<SGershon> kyle_, what's the question? Fel free.
<MenZa`> what am I doing wrong :\?
<DuDE27> is inotify included breezy 2.6.12-10-386 stock kernel?
<kbrooks> BotBuilder, well
<nickrud> MenZa`, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kbrooks> ...
<kinkoblast> Mabus06, maybe the person who drew it couldn't draw a python?
* kbrooks is tempted to go with boo
<MenZa`> ah, thanks nickrud
<MenZa`> that's all I need?
<kyle_> botbuilder. i need to know how to install programs i have downloaded on linux. do u know?
<Mabus06> well either way, I think in dapper the icon for python files should be a python rather than the current cobra design
<Mabus06> it irritates me lol
<nickrud> Trashcan, it's not an error, look for something like default screen or display
<MenZa`> Mabus06: lmao
<MenZa`> You some sort of reptile activist :D?
<gnomefreak> MenZa`,  it a great start since it has make and everything in it
<lightbright> gnomefreak: hey hey :) whats new?
<nickrud> MenZa`, it gives you a compiler, make and a couple other tools; you may need more based on what you're compiling
<zorba64> Mabus06: install different icon set?
<MenZa`> awesome, thanks guys
<DuDE27> noone knows?
<LasseL> do you think dapper is going to boot any faster then breezy?
<Mabus06> MenZa`, are you sure snakes are reptiles? I thought reptiles were legged creatures.
<MenZa`> first compile in progress..
<lightbright> LasseL: March 2006
<BotBuilder> kyle_ - i've never really done anything like that, only 'apt-get' stuff.  Depends on what you downloaded i guess
<ltibor65> nickru, I installed k3b with synaptic, but it requires cdrdao. The system do not find cdrdao executables. How can I install it for k3b?
<mhall> mulder: not so good as i thought though
<Mabus06> zorba64, the point is, it's a cobra, not a python (it has a crown)
<gnomefreak> good evening lightbright
<kyle_> printer drivers
<mhall> mulder: left behind a lot of cruft
<LasseL> lightbright, that's a hell of a boot time :p
<MenZa`> Mabus06: just asking 'cos I am :P
<SGershon> Question: can someone explain how are the ACPI and the APIC related?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: good morning :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<lightbright> LasseL: hehe ;)
<Storkme_> can anyone recommend a good cd -> mp3 ripper for CD's ?
<Storkme_> can anyone recommend a good cd -> mp3 ripper for CD's ?
<Trashcan> 'Total of 9 modes found for primary display.'
<MickMcMack> ltibor65, apt-get instal cdrdao
<mhall> mulder: i had to strip *kat* out of /usr/local by hand cause it conflicted with some other stuff
<MickMcMack> +l
<mulder> mhall, bugger
<Trashcan> (**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0
<Trashcan> Hz <-- is the first 'mode'
<Mabus06> MenZa`, actually no, I was almost arrested once as a child because I had a domestic snake as a pet which is illegal on military bases
<owner989> stork use lame
<mhall> mulder: hopefully everything was named *kat* or i'm screwed hehe
<lightbright> Stork: Soiund Juicer or Grip
<SGershon> I understand supperficially what they do, but I've read that they are related, but could not understand how.
<owner989> lame is the best mp3 encoder
<MenZa`> Mabus06: hahahahahahaha, what species?
<lightbright> Stork: use vogg not mp3
<zorba64> Mabus06: i get your point  i changed icons  i have big green pythons now
<mhall> Mabus06: are all pets illegal or...
<Mabus06> domestic animals
<mulder> mhall, you could alwys look at the makefile to see what things it installed where, but that's rather tedious
<Mabus06> it was a garter snake, MenZa`
* gnomefreak ponders why they call it lame if its "best" lol
<MenZa`> Hmm.. I have an orange ratsnake myself.
<lightbright> Stork: ogg has Better sound quality, open format (no pattent problems)!
<mhall> mulder: yeah especially with dynamically generated ones
<owner989> lol gnome it is
<Mabus06> Well as I said, they're only illegal if they live in Canada natively. You can't have wild animals as pets I guess. *shrugs*
<mulder> i'm beginning to dislike gnome
<nickrud> gnomefreak, lame ain't an mp3 encoder
* mulder wonders if kde is much better
<lightbright> gnomefreak: its like calling something great bad :)
<gnomefreak> nickrud,  i didnt say it was
<Storkme_> lightbright, can i use ogg on ipods?
<MenZa`> mulder: I personally prefer KDE
<nickrud> gnomefreak, l a m e :)
<lightbright> Storkme_: ipods support ogg yes
<gnomefreak> :)
<Storkme_> really?
<lightbright> MenZa`:  whats your faviour colpur?
<mulder> MenZa`, are you running kubuntu?
<theCore> Storkme_, use linux for ipods :D
<gnomefreak> favorite color?
<lightbright> Storkme_: why ask me if you doubt what I say? :P
<zorba64> Storkme_: i dont think so my shuffle wasnt interested in them
<MenZa`> mulder: yes.
<lightbright> MenZa`:  whats your faviourite color?
<mulder> MenZa`, is it nice ? :)
<Storkme_> theCore, i would but it seems like a risk
<mulder> for dapper, i'll switch to kubuntu methinks
<lightbright> MenZa`:  mine is purple and if you hate purple, nobody is right or wrong, its simply personal prefernce, same applies to KDE and Gnome :)
<MenZa`> mulder: I like it :P
<Trashcan> so maybe my video driver isn't able to go higher than 1024?
<MenZa`> lightbright: true
<owner989> gnome has much nicer fonts
<MenZa`> Trashcan: probably not setup correctly
<lightbright> MenZa`:  :)
<gnomefreak> and i thought i was the only one that liked purple :)
<theCore> Storkme_: there is no risk, if you mess your ipod you can allways get the original firmware
<MenZa`> mine couldnt either, but I now run 1600x1200
<lightbright> gnomefreak: hehe ;)
<Trashcan> (**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": <-- the first mode listed
<Trashcan> it goes down from there
* gnomefreak goes to step off th edeck
<Storkme_> theCore, what are the advantages of linux over the itunes software?
<Trashcan> what did you change menza?
<owner989> trash did you run fglrxconfig
<MenZa`> Trashcan: I don't remember :o
<kinkoblast> Is there a way to read OpenDocument files form OpenOffice.org on Ubuntu in Microsoft Word?
<gnomefreak> Storkme_, linux is already installed :) and its free
<nickrud> Trashcan, you need to get your monitor specs, and plug in the vert and horiz values under device
<MenZa`> kinkoblast:  ntiko
<nickrud> *in xorg.conf
<Trashcan> k
<MenZa`> when compiling it, I do ./configure
<MenZa`> but I can't do make for some reason
<mulder> kinkoblast, nope. you gotta convert first
<theCore> Storkme_ : ipodlinux.org
<zorba64> kinkoblast: there is a addon for msword i think...have fun finf=ding it
<MenZa`> what's the exact command - make check and make install
<owner989> kinko you can save in word format in openoffice
<kinkoblast> MenZa`, ntiko?
<gnomefreak> <<<not stepping out on nothing its raining :(
<MenZa`> not that I know of
<Seveas> kinkoblast, you'd better export to ms word format from OO.o
<nickrud> Trashcan, doing google <exact monitor model> xorg.conf probably will find it immediately
<mulder> microsoft are assholes and dont support the opendocument format
<MenZa`> meaning if you have saved as odt, you can't open them in msword
<Trashcan> :p k
<MenZa`> but you can save them as .doc and numerous other types
<owner989> trashcan you know about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner989> ?
<Trashcan> yea owner
<Trashcan> i did thta yesterday when i installed the driver
<owner989> are you using ati
<ltibor65> MickMcMack, apt-get cannot install cdrdao. What to do now?
<gnomefreak> later all time to go eat
<Trashcan> yessir
<owner989> i would run fglrxconfig
<Trashcan> i am now
<MickMcMack> ltibor65, why can't it? :s
<kinkoblast> MenZa', the problem is I don't have OO.o at school, and I have a terrible memory for thing slike remembering to save in doc before mailing it to school
<kinkoblast> Is there a small odt -> doc converter independent of the large OO.o or Abiword?
<Dr_Willis> !info cdrdao
<MenZa`> okay, guys, time's short and I need help
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 373 kB, Installed size: 1064 kB
<MickMcMack> ltibor65, sudo apt-get install cdrdao works fine for me. :-\
<MenZa`> with compiling
<MenZa`> I navigate to /home/menza/Desktop/gplflash/
<MenZa`> then ./configure
<MenZa`> now I need to make, what's the command for that - `make, make or whatever?
<zorba64> MenZa`: make
<MenZa`> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ltibor65> MickMcMack, it's written that there are no avaiable version of dao. Perhaps problems with /etc/apt/source.list?
<MenZa`> lo Hobbsee  :)
<MickMcMack> ltibor65, you want cdrdao, not dao. :s
<zorba64> MenZa`: did configure finish without errors?
<jones-> Evening
<Hobbsee> hey MenZa`
<MenZa`> zorba64:  let's see.
<owner989> what are you trying to compile menza
<MenZa`> checking whether to build static libraries... no
<MenZa`> owner989: gplflash
<ltibor65> Yes, cdrdao.
<MenZa`> checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
<Stork> god i love linux
<MenZa`> checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
<Mabus06> How do you make accented characters with an english keyboard? On the OS whose name shall not be spoken, for instance for an accented e it is alt+130... but that does not work on ubuntu can someone please help me?
<zorba64> MenZa`: dont
<nickrud> MenZa`, at the bottom, it will say something about a make file :)
<zorba64> use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for the lot
<jones-> I have googled a lot but couldn't find a solution to my problem: I'm running Ubuntu 5.10 on an iBook. And there's this problem with sound (ALSA): only one program at a time can acquire the device, and so, for example, if xmms is playing, no other program can play sounds. Any suggestions? thanks...
<MenZa`> alright
<Garek> :)
<MenZa`> firefox takes ages to launch..
<ltibor65> MickMcMack, have you Ubuntu 5.10?
<robotgeek> jones-: you either need esd to manage it for you, or use alsa with dmix
<nickrud> ltibor65, are the lines with universe in them uncommented ( no # at the beginning) in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<owner989> it loads instantly for me menza
<Mabus06> MenZa`, get 1.5
<MenZa`> Mabus06: dunno how to upgrade :s
<jones-> robotgeek, thanks, I will google about it
<owner989> im using 1.0.7
<MenZa`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5355
<owner989> menza what kernal are you using
<MickMcMack> ltibor65, yep.
<robotgeek> jones-: a good tutorial is on the alsa site, www.alsa-project.org , search for dmix
<Mabus06> MenZa`, you cannot upgrade you have to install it separately (if you dont care about retaining settings it's easy as pie, but in either case there is a howto to transfer remembered passwords and bookmarks and such)
<MenZa`> owner989: huh, KDE?
<Mabus06> !firefox
<owner989> no i mean are you using the 386 kernel
<ubotu> Mabus06: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<owner989> or 686
<MenZa`> 64bit
<MenZa`> if that's what you're looking for
<nickrud> MenZa`, take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, it tells you the packages to install for compiling gplflash
<zorba64> MenZa`: you are missing libjpeg
<nickrud> hopefully
<odat> I have a slave drive which access path is /Slave but i do not have permissions to write to it any help?
#ubuntu 2005-12-09
<kbrooks> whats resgen.exe
<zorba64> MenZa`: sudo apt-cache search libjpeg
<MenZa`> libjpeg-progs
<MenZa`> libjpeg62 libjpeg-dev imgsizer
<MenZa`> that's what I get
<MenZa`> progs?
<zorba64> MenZa`: you need libjpeg-dev
<MenZa`> zorba64: then make?
<odat> my fstab say this about the drive "/dev/hdb1       /Slave          ext3    defaults        0       2"
<MenZa`> ./configure then make, zorba64 ?
<odat> how do i make get permissions to read and write on this drive?
<Marsh> hi, I'm about to make the change to ubuntu from windows, what support is there for wifi? im aware its limited but will buy a new card if needed
<ltibor65> nickrud, the last two lines of source.list: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<ltibor65>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<zorba64> MenZa`: start ./configure again and see if it completes
<DuDE27> Marsh
<owner989> there is a wifi addon marsh
<DuDE27> tell us what card you have
<nickrud> ltibor65, you need  deb http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse uncommented
<slew> does anyone know if there is a gnome alternative to karamba?
<Dr_Willis> wifi support in linux is slowly gaining ground. :P
<Marsh> belkin, i sec and ill get more info
<Dr_Willis> slew,  'gdesklets'
<DuDE27> <slew> does anyone know if there is a gnome alternative to karamba? <-- gdesklets?
<mycket> @odat: try adding ",rw" after "defaults" (whithout quotes)
<DuDE27> google would tell you that too ;)
<slew> thanks both
<Dr_Willis> gdesklets, and karamba - more eye candy! :P
<Dr_Acemaster> how does one replace grub w/ lilo?
<Dr_Willis> i got a similer program under windows also.
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Acemaster,  install lilo, edit the lilo.conf, run lilo
<slew> DuDE27, heh thanks
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Acemaster,  but grub has lilo beat in soooo many ways.
<odat> mycket, does that actually work or is it just a guess?
<Marsh> DuDE27: Belkin wireless 54mbps desktop adaptor
<Dr_Acemaster> Dr_Willis: please enlighten me
<Dr_Acemaster> I for one like the looks of lilo MUCH better
<Dr_Acemaster> black and white text vs GUI
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, true, except when your bios sucks
<rain> rofl, i wont name names, but a friend of mine got his 55 discs in the mail, he is only one person....abuse of the system...
<Dr_Willis> enlightien you in what way?
<nickrud> rain, tell him to drop about 20 at a library: poof, no more abuse :)
<Dr_Acemaster> Dr_Willis: how grub is better than lilo
<rain> nickrud: oh im sure he will spread them out, he is giving a few to me haha
<ltibor65> nickrud, do I need to paste that line into source.list?
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Acemaster,  try them both... and learn them both.. and you will perfer grub is  the main way. Grub can do so much more.
<djk_> when can one start ordering dapper cds?
<zorba64> MenZa`: djk_  when it says you can :)
<nickrud> ltibor65, make yours look just like http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<djk_> zorba64: thanks captain obvious
<Dr_Acemaster> Dr_Willis: well I'm still relatively new to linux, but what more does a loader do than load an os, and they both do that, and lilo looks a whole lot better
<zorba64> djk_: no probs soldier
<MenZa`> zorba64: woops, was afk
<nelposto> hey guys.. n00b question today... i was playing around with boot up config and I accidently dropped gdm from startup.. I was wondering, at what runlevel(s) should gdm be ticked?
<djk_> zorba64: goody then :)
<NetGrunt> hi there ubuntuers!
<nickrud> Dr_Acemaster, actually, grub has a lot of extra functionality over lilo; take a look at the documentation.
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Acemaster,  looks? they both just put up a menu. thtas all there is to looks.
<zorba64> MenZa`: yep...sorry...slip between brain and keyboard
<DuDE27> Marsh
<DuDE27> should work with ndiswrapper
<NetGrunt> Does anybody know how can I configure my ubuntu 5.10 XWindows so that the CLIPBOARD behaves exactly like m$oft windows one ? Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Thing to rember about Grub  - it starts numbering your drives at 0 (zero) :P
<MenZa`> zorba64: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5356
<NetGrunt> I hate that 2 buffers thing
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  2 buffers?
<Dr_Acemaster> well black and white text vs GUI
<NetGrunt> yes dr willis
<existance> Can anyone help me in a crusade to get both my monitors working?
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  2 buffers??
<NetGrunt> there's two clipboards in xwindows
<Dr_Willis> :P
<owner989> existance what video card do you have
<nickrud> Dr_Acemaster, you can get b&w with grub too. No issue.
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  never noticed. i guess.
<Dr_Acemaster> nickrud: I don't want black and white
<gand_> I've installed mysql but it don't start
<MickMcMack> RACISM! :O
<existance> owner989, the AGP is Radeon 9800, and the PCI is Gefore MX 4000
<MenZa`> brb
<zorba64> MenZa`: checking for gzsetparams in -lz... no
<zorba64> configure: error: *** GPLFLash requires libz.
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, or at least there used to be two ... i'm really lost in the changes from xfree to xorg
<crimsun> zlib1g-dev
<owner989> two cards lol
<gand_> I get this error: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<nickrud> Dr_Acemaster, then, you can get a pretty grub splash screen too. no issue.
<Dr_Acemaster> nickrud: ok how do I do that?
<existance> owner989, ubuntu defaulted to displaying on the PCI card for some reason
<ltibor65> nickrud, I sent the source.list
<mycket> @odat i don't have another partition so its just a guess. but theres a fstab manpage and a mount manpage they sould help
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  or ive used them for so long.. OH wait.. you are refering to how GNOME has its "cut/paste" buffer - vs X's normal "select/middle click" pasting?
<owner989> yeah you need to insall the ati drivers
<zorba64> MenZa`: you will have to ride the same merry-go-round til you have all you need and it stops erroring out
<owner989> fglrx
<MenZa`> well, I don't know how to decipher this
<MenZa`> Quite new to Linux
<existance> owner989, how can i install fglrx without uninstalling the nvidia drivers?
<blulin> hello
<MenZa`> gzparams in -lz
<existance> !ati
<nickrud> Dr_Acemaster, I have splashimage=(hd1,1)/boot/grub/29964-ubuntuEL.xpm.gz
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<nickrud>  in my menu.lst
<MenZa`> that would be sudo apt-cache search gzparams ?
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, yes
<MenZa`> or sudo apt-cache search gzparams -lz ?
<Red-Sox> is there a pager for windows?
<Red-Sox> widows*
<nickrud> not the one I like, but kubuntu is trying to take over the world, & I'm humoring them :)
<Dr_Acemaster> nickrud: so is that included in the ubuntu install?
<owner989> yes you need to get the restricted modules for your kernel
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  err... its the same buffer as far as i can tell. :P using xfce here however at the moment
<MenZa`> owner989: talking to me :P?
<NetGrunt> dr_willis, hold on, i will send you an URL in which it's explained
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, coz I don't remember the technical details
<owner989> lol that was meant for existance
<existance> owner989, there are ATI and nvidia restricted packages?
<owner989> yes existance
<szronik> I was trying to install wine, but there is an error with the package manager because of gnucash. I can't even uninstall gnucash now because it tells me that gnucash has unmet dependencies, depends on libofx2. What's the workaround here?
<owner989> its one package
<owner989> but it depends on what kernel you are running
<Dr_Acemaster> nickrud: or where do I get a look at some samples?
<owner989> existance you can also try easy ubuntu
<owner989> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64629&highlight=ati+driver
<owner989> it installs ati drivers
<odat> i have a slave drive that i cannot access and need help
<MenZa`> zorba64 ?
<existance> owner989, mmm i think i'd rather learn about it and do it hard way ;)
<nickrud> ok, ltibor65 , when you added multiverse to lines 20 & 21, you removed universe :) Put them back!
<mycket> @odat: http://www.rahul.net/cgi-bin/userbin/man?topic=fstab&section=5
<existance> owner989, i have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386, is that it?
<varsendagger> Red-Sox, what's happening?
<owner989> yea
<NetGrunt> dr_willis, http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=156144&cid=13089319&pid=13089319&threshold=1&mode=nested&commentsort=0&op=Change
<owner989> it should match your installed kernel
<AlexRM> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<owner989> existance im pretty sure you will have to install the ati drivers
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  well im not finding any 2 buffers here on my box. :P
<owner989> the ati drivers have a dual monitor setup
<existance> owner989, im not absolutley certain which i have, is there a infokernel or something?
<nickrud> Dr_Acemaster, search around on google, I'm sure you'll find a lot
<existance> owner989, even though the other monitor is nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  unifies qt and gtk based programs AS WELL AS commandline  ... he means 'kde and gnome' appps I guess
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, keep on reading dude
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  as for the 'commandline' part.. :P  bah
<MenZa`> zorba64: I tried sudo apt-cache search gzsetparams but no output
<AlexRM> Hey, I get this error (Right at the end) when compling Guifications for Gaim
<AlexRM> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447739
<owner989> existance if you goto help in xchat
<owner989> and click about
<owner989> it tells your kernel version
<odat> mycket, i tried rw and it did nothing still did not have permission
<Red-Sox> varsendagger: n2m
<existance> cool :)
<existance> yea that's it then
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, ANYWAY .... don't you find it's annoying to have something copied on the clipboard, then you select some other thing with the mouse (without pressing ctrl+c) and it automatically copies itself to the clipboard again ? that drives me nuts ... I hate it
<existance> owner989, so i already installed those via the !nvidia thing.  what do i do now?
<varsendagger> NetGrunt, i wish windows did that
<AlexRM> Can anyone help with my error?
<unkn0wn2u> I disabled ipv6 and oss kernel modules by removing them from /usr/lib/modules , was that a smart thing to do?
<Dr_Acemaster> nickrud: ok thanks
<owner989> existance but you want to use the radeon as your main video card right?
<szronik> I would like to install wine, but I have package dependency problems. Can anyone help me resolve them?
<existance> owner989, yea, the AGP one
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  the select/middle click - has been a standard way for 20 years. :P i actually perfer it that way
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  im not able to get 2 buffers  going.. let me try a kde ap.
<owner989> you will have to install the fglrx driver then
<NetGrunt> dr willis, maybe the 2 buffers thing is gone
<NetGrunt> but there's still the other annoying thing
<existance> owner989,  but doesnt that uninstall the nvidia drivers?
<nickrud> ltibor65, if you want, you can replace /etc/apt/sources.list completely with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5358 ; it's a bit easier to read and understand.
<NetGrunt> varsendagger, that's why I use linux, coz THEORETICALLY let's you chose among different choices
<MenZa`> hmm... can anyone help me now that zorba64 seem to be afk
<NetGrunt> varsendagger, but we can see that sometimes it does not
<owner989> i dont think so existance
<existance> owner989,
<existance> owner989, sec
<odat> does anyone know how to gain access to a slave drive?
<MenZa`> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> from memory, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<varsendagger> NetGrunt, i'm pretty sure you can change it in source and recompile it    :)
<owner989> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  with gnome - the 'select/middle click' buffer and the select/copy buffer clipboard seem to be identical.. with KDE however - they seem to be different.
<NetGrunt> varsendagger, I'm not a programmer sorry
<varsendagger> hah hah
<existance> owner989, i just ran sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and while installing it said removing nvidia-glx :(
<mycket> @odat: generally you can look at the line for the floppy: "users" says that it can be mounted by users, too - rw means read/write
<varsendagger> me neither, but you cannot do that with windows, even if you wanted to
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  and aparently theres a kde setting that removes that differance.
<NetGrunt> varsendagger, sure thing! again .. that's why I use linux
<mycket> @odat: but you have to do "sudo umount /dev/your_device_here" before that
<owner989> but i think you can configure both cards using the ati setup
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, ok with the two buffers ... there's still another problem, whenever you select some text, it autocopies it to the clipboard
<matrix-ubuntu-c> hello
<owner989> fglrxconfig and fireglcontrol
<gar-> Dr_Willis sup
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  thts how the middle-click/copy works. :P and works for every window manager. the whole "cut/paste" feature  is actually specific to KDE/GNOME and a few others..
<owner989> i dont know much about nvidia drivers sorry
<sethk> Dr_Willis, the thing about copy/paste buffers is not a window manager issue.  It's an X windows issue.  X windows has a separate buffer for the mouse copy/paste operations vs. copy and paste from an app menu.  However, some window managers allow you to make the apps use the mouse copy/paste buffer
<NetGrunt> thanks sethk
<sethk> Dr_Willis, and kde allows this as well
<Dr_Willis> sethk,  yea - seems tht gnome and kde both now sort of 'sync' the 2 buffers.
<NetGrunt> also whenever you select any text, it's automatically copied to the clipboard
<NetGrunt> and (for me) that sucks
<Dr_Acemaster> when would I ever want to boot to an older kernal?
<existance> owner989, i can see the ATI card in device manager, but it isn't in xorg.conf, shouldn't it be?
<Dr_Acemaster> kernel
<odat> mycket, so if i put rw,user in place of default on my slave drive line in fstab i should have access to it?
<sethk> Dr_Willis, right, that's the default but you can change it.
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  thats a Feature. :P and a good thing.  lol.
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, for you maybe, not for me
<juser> Heya Everyone... I'm a new Ubuntu user just installed it... and was trying to install E17 but it asks for Jpeglib.h but i can't find any Jpeg package in Synaptic other than Jpegpixi and jpeginfo... and they ain't the right one's :S
<owner989> ati should be your default video card
<sethk> NetGrunt, I find that the biggest advantage in using X compared to windows
<owner989> in x
<owner989> because its newer too
<existance> owner989, how do i check/change that?
<mjr> actually, the _selection_ is different from the _clipboard_. See http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Standards_2fClipboardsWiki for a good X selection/clipboard explanation
<zeeeee> hi all, can i prevent others from seeing my idle times when they run 'w'? or, as root, prevent users from seeing each others' idle times?
<NetGrunt> sethk, I understand some people might like it, I hate it though .... and I remember some months ago a thread on slashdot with LOTS of people complaining about that as well
<existance> owner989, i installed fglrx too btw
<NetGrunt> mjr, thanks
<owner989> you can check
<sethk> NetGrunt, ignorance.  they've never used anything other than windows.  Or they like to type, I'm not sure which.
<Dr_Willis> slashdot tends to be a huge flamefest anyway.. "it should be just like windows... vs No it shouldent"
<existance> owner989, how though?
<zorba64> juser: sudo apt-cache search libjpeg
<NetGrunt> sethk ... no comments
<sethk> NetGrunt, especially as you can change the behavior to whatever you want it to be
<owner989> if ati is being used fglrxinfo will give info
<NetGrunt> sethk, can you explain me how ? I haven't been able
<owner989> in console
<sethk> NetGrunt, but once used to the automatic copy nobody would ever go back to the other way.
<mycket> @odat: as i said, i don't have another linux partition - so no guarantee, but that's what i would try first...
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how can i solve this problem its missing arp-cache entry
<Dr_Willis> actually can the select/middle click be disabled ? ive never seen a way either.. never wanted to.
<sethk> NetGrunt, sure, just change the application copy/paste to use it's separate buffer
<odat> mycket, ok trying
<sethk> NetGrunt, I believe in kde it's in the klipper configuration
<NetGrunt> sethk, forget about buffers ... i'm talking about the "auto copy when select" thing
<juser> zorba64, Thx
<zorba64> juser: np
<LjL> Dr_Willis: in kde, it can be made to use the same buffer as ctrl-c/ctrl-v, not disabled, though
<Dr_Willis> sethk im thinkng he wants to totally disable the 'select text->goes to clipboard' feature.  Thats part of X -
<existance> owner989, it says the Nvidia one :(
<Dr_Willis> LjL,  yea - thtas not exactly what hes wanting however..
<ilbuca> I need on my system boot,run automatically IP_FORWARD and MASQERADE.Which file I have to edit?
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, that's what I want yes
<eobanb> according to the windows faq, to add an entry to the grub menu i should go to system > administration > boot.....but i dont see any such menu item...can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  then WHY dident you say so? :P
<owner989> yes
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, I did
<He|m> can someone give me a hand with adding numbers in a colum from a file
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  not really :P  but we are used to milking out what peopel really want..
<owner989> try running fglrxconfig
<eobanb> er i meant ubuntu faq
<ltibor65> nickrud, i pasted "universe" to the 2 lines, but I cananot also now find cdrdao.
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, no prob man, maybe I did a bad explanation
<NetGrunt> however
<NetGrunt> do you know how can I disable that thing  ?
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  of course if it were disabled - then that would totally remove the clipboard from a lot of Other window manager tht you could be running.
<zeeeee> answer: chmod 660 /var/run/utmp
<zorba64> ltibor65: did you sudo apt-get update afterwards?
<nickrud> ltibor65, did you do an update, so the new repository is recognized?
<Dr_Acemaster> nickrud: does it matter what line I add 'splashimage=...'??
<existance> most mice are PS/2 type?
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  you are the first person ive actually ever ask how. :P
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, I don't care. I want to type ctrl+c and ctrl+v every time I want to copy/paste something to/from the clipboard, and NO way anyother thing I do with the mouse can alter the clipboard
<nelposto> erm guys... how do i find what version of the ubuntu kernel I'm using?
<eobanb> uname -a
<zorba64> nelposto: uname -a
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, do you know if this is possible ?
<MickMcMack> The ubuntu kernel?
<existance> owner989, in fglrxconfig, it wants my mouse port type.  Any idea which it is if it just plugs into the mouse slot on the keyboard?
<nelposto> cheers
<nickrud> Dr_Acemaster, there should be a commented out splashimage line in menu.lst already; if not, just put it close to the beginning.
<owner989> just press enter
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  time to hit google I guess. its a feature of the X server actually.. so id guess it would not be disableable at all. at least not easially.
<owner989> thats the default
<mycket> @nelposto: sudo cat /proc/version
<Trashcan> thanks whoever mentioned fglrxconfig
<Trashcan> perfect
<theg> anybody have any experience getting this dang turtle beach santa cruz sound card working?  Lots of questions/problems on the net, but no solutions...
<odat> mycket, still there?
<mycket> @odat: yes
<eobanb> according to the ubuntu faq, to add an entry to the grub menu i should go to system > administration > boot.....but i dont see any such menu item...can anyone help?
<Stormx2> my gnome windows are a bit screwed, if i want to resize them, I have to get within 1px of the edge. Its tricky and annoying, does anyone know how to fix this? Its only started recently.
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, I hoped there was an easy way, something like a configuration parameter on the xorg.conf file
<ltibor65> nickrud, yes I tried sudo apt-get update.
<Trashcan> which package do i install for the kernel sources?
<existance> I have a mice and mouse0 in my /dev/input, how do I know which one is my mouse?
<odat> mycket, ok now when i go the computer / file browser i can see the slave drive but i still can't write to it
<Trashcan> latest 386
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  not that i have ever noticed/heard of in my 8+ years of linux ussage.
<kiko> hi!
<Stormx2> hey!
<mycket> @odat: shit :-( then i cannot help you at the moment. Maybe someone else can...
<NetGrunt> strange thing
<kiko> i dont know speakin english
<NetGrunt> last time I checked was 2 years ago, when xorg wasn't used
<Stormx2> odat: What filesystem?
<nickrud> ltibor65, I'm not sure about what you're doing, but if you want, just replace your sources.list with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5359
<Seveas> !tell kiko about es
<odat> Stormx2, ext3
<kiko> i'm spanish
<Stormx2> odat: Have a look on the wiki
<zorba64> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Stormx2> !tell odat about mounting
<kiko> ok
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  the whole "cut/paste" menu item wasent really even standard on linux till gnome and kde got popular. :P
<kiko> i'm trying to install ldap
<Stormx2> Dr_Willis: What came before gnome and kde?
<deemo> can someone here help me set up VNC on my computer? Its giving me erros
<Dr_Willis> Stormx2,  lets see...   for a long time i think fvwm was real popular, then windowmaker, and  olvwm
<eobanb> if i wanted to boot from /dev/hdd, what would be the root entry in grub?
<nickrud> wasn't motif the be all and end all at one time?
<Bog_> can anyone suggest a popular Media Manager for Linux?
<Dr_Willis> Stormx2, http://xwinman.org/  has most of them listed
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, I've been using linux for 12 years and UNIX for 15 or so :P
<zorba64> Bog_: what sort of media do you want to manage?
<blanky> if i installed something with dpkg, how can I see if it's installed, like, how can i show my dpkgs
<Bog_> zor: audio and vidio
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  if you say so. :P ya should be used to the select/middle click by then.
<_jason> blanky, it should be found in synaptic
<Bog_> zorb: something like itunes?
<NetGrunt> Dr_Willis, I've been using it, I always hated it so
<Dr_Willis> NetGrunt,  poor thing. :P
<odat> Stormx2, that doesn tell me anything
<blanky> _jason, even if i didn't install it through synaptic?
<zorba64> Bog_: for audio try rhythmbox or amarok
<AlexRM> Hi,
<_jason> blanky, dpkg and synaptic both use the same database
<AlexRM> is there a karamba for Gnome? or a karamba Type program?
<eobanb> if i wanted to boot from /dev/hdd, what would be the root entry in grub?
<Bog_> zora: nothing combined?
<ilbuca> Please,Is there someone who tell me which file I have to edit for automatically start IP_FORWARD and MASQUERADE on system boot?
<blanky> doesn't show up in synaptic :'( (it's called cedega)
<zorba64> Bog_: dont think so
<owner989> cedega should show up
<blanky> doesnt :'(
<zorba64> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDeslets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefuleness Homepage is hhtp://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<blanky> maybe Cedega?
<blanky> i did cedega, maybe it's Cedega
<blanky> let me see
<AlexRM> is there a Karamba type program for Gnome?
<owner989> linux is case sensitive
<blanky> gdesklets
<Bog_> zorb: so there's nothing like Windows media or iTunes?
<owner989> but im not sure if it matters in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  Gdesklets
<pbransford> Is there a general linux forum anywhere? somewhere i can post a question and relevant data, and check responses later?
<odat> friggin A    doesn't anyone have two friggin hard drive in here to give me a clue of what to do!!!!!!!!!
<_jason> blanky, do apt-cache search cedega
<owner989> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<pbransford> odat, whats the question?
<Dr_Willis> pbransford,  dozens of them.. try the ubuntu homepage/forums
<blanky> odat: what the heack are you talking about lol
<blanky> _jason, will try
<owner989> odat use cfdisk
<pbransford> Dr_Willis, i aws looking for something more linux-generic, less distro specific. but thanks
<Stormx2> blanky: what do you need?
<blanky> _jason, it didn't output anything, it just gave a new line
<AlexRM> Cool thanks,
<odat> pbransford, i have a slave drive which is being mounted as /Slave  but i don't have permission to read or write to it
<blanky> Stormx2, I want to remove cedega (installed with a deb package)
<cliebow> what are called the gtk dev packages ?
<AlexRM> Does anyone know why my Synaptic is NOT using my GKT Theme?
<owner989> pbransford http://groups.google.ca/group/alt.linux?lnk=sg&hl=en
<AlexRM> it uses the MetaCity one (That is the Window Border Right)
<Stormx2> blanky
<odat> the fstab orignally looked like this "/dev/hdb1       /Slave          ext3    defaults        0       2"
<nickrud> pbransford, use a newsreader (pan for example) and set up news.gmane.org as the server; there is a list there for nearly every need
<pbransford> owner989, is the SnR ratio useful there?
<Stormx2> blanky: It will show up in synaptic no?
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  its running as root perhaps. so its using roots themes setup.
<owner989> i have no idea lol
<blanky> Stormx2, what
<AlexRM> Dr_Willis, Ahh yes - How do I make every user use same theme?
<_jason> blanky, try dpkg -l cedega
<_jason> blanky, that is a lowercase L
<pbransford> odat, shouldnt have anything to do with master/slave
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  dont let any users change any of their themes. :P is one way.
<pbransford> is it formatted properly
<Stormx2> blanky: usually when .deb packages are installed, they show up in synaptic regardless
<AlexRM> Dr_Willis, I am the User and Only User
<AlexRM> so I want my theme changed!
<AlexRM> hehe
<blanky> Stormx2, it's not :'( oh well
<_jason> blanky, try dpkg -l *cedega*
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  copy your users .gnome configs over to roots dir... of course. :P
<owner989> odat it would help if you said what file system that drive is
<sergio> hi, does anybody can tell me if there is an antivirus for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> and change the owner/permssons and stuff of course.
<owner989> NTFS?
<odat> owner989, ext3
<blanky> no packages found matching *cedega*
<khalif> Um, I hoping that someone might be able to help me :(
<ltibor65> nickrud, I replaced the source.list with the one you are written to paste.ubuntu.nl, but I cannot find cdrdao.
<x_or> Can anyone tell me how to configure a ATH chipset WiFi card.  I loaded the module ath_pci, but now what?
<pbransford> khalif, if we fail to help here, try ##linux
<owner989> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<AlexRM> Dr_Willis, Root Dir....wheres that? do you mean / ..... I can't just plonk it in there can i?
<odat> all i want to do is treat this drive as a seperate drive that i can access and store stuff on
<Stormx2> khalif: What with?
<khalif> I'm a total 'Nix noob and I could really use some help..
<owner989> actually nm if it is ext3
<LjL> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<LjL> !ntfs
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  the Root user has  /root :P
<erUSUL> x_or, run ifconfig -a
<eobanb> if i wanted to boot from /dev/hdd, what would be the root entry in grub?
<AlexRM> Ahhhh
<LjL> !ntfs
<pbransford> khalif, ask and be answered if theres answeres here
<nickrud> ltibor65, try ctl-f in synaptic, and search for cdrdao
<Stormx2> LjL: /msg ubotu ntfs
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  time to get into reading some Linux fundamentals/tutorials - instead of worrying about theme on a app you run every so often. :P
<khalif> Thanks pbransford
<x_or> erUSUL:  Ok, shows sit0, is that the device exposed by ath cards?
<blanky> guys wth is speedcrunch, its installed on my pc
<LjL> Stormx2: not if i want it in the channel
<nickrud> ltibor65, I've been using that style sources.list for several years (not just ubuntu)
<_jason> blanky, did you reload the packages in synaptic before searching?
<khalif> Ok then from the beginning:
<AlexRM> Dr_Willis, What files do I need to copy over? sorry for beeing a newb!
<theg> eobanb: probably (hd1,x) where x is the partition number
<zorba64> blanky: funky calculator
<pbransford> khalif, im still a newb but not so much anymore. psudo newb :)
<blanky> zorba64, oh
<gratuit> I'm having problems with the mythmusic plugin on ubuntu, Whenever I select the Scan for new music item, nothing happens, is there any other way to add music to the playlist, or any ideas on why it might not work? has anyone had it work?
<blanky> _jason, yeah, it's allright though
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  my guess the .gnome* dirs.
<Stormx2> LjL: Why would you want it in the channel?
<varsendagger> has anyone succesfully installed enlightenment 17
<khalif> I have a Thinkpad 600X with 190MB of RAM
<erUSUL> eobanb, (hd3,x)
<AlexRM> Oh the whole directory
<sergio> hi, does anybody can tell me if there is an antivirus for ubuntu?
<unkn0wn2u> gratuit, I have it working
<Stormx2> LjL: you can go !tell <whoever> about <whatever>
<owner989> its not needed sergio
<odat> uhm ok no ideas i guess
<gratuit> unkn0wn2u: did it work out of the box?
<erUSUL> x_or, no it is a ipv6 related iface run iwconfig
<sergio> thanks
<LjL> Stormx2: because of this [00:40]  <owner989> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  or run the gnome-theme selector as root from the shell with 'sudo' and select the right theme.
<_jason> blanky, that's strange :/  It should show up though.. for example you should find a package called w32codecs if you installed those with a .deb
<khalif> I have been trying to install Ubuntu on it since 9:00am this morning
<unkn0wn2u> gratuit, no you have to setup a music directory
<varsendagger> owner989, why isn't anti virus neede in ubuntu?
<khalif> I go through the instal perfectly with no errors
<x_or> erUSUL:  Hmm, shows no cards.  dmesg says "ath%d: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 13"  Does this indicate a bad card perhaps?
<Stormx2> varsendagger: No-one writes viruses for linux
<owner989> varsendagger, there are too few linux viruses to make such a program worthwhile
<ltibor65> nickrud, what is crl-f?
<owner989> and as long as you dont run as root
<AlexRM> Dr_Willis, what is the command for the gnome-theme?
<AlexRM> cos it's not gnome-theme :P
<Stormx2> varsendagger: Linux is much more secure than windows ya see ;-)
<nickrud> ltibor65, that's a keycommand inside synaptic
<khalif> After the install is finished, the user/pass screen appeaars at which point I put in my info and then hit enter
<Stormx2> varsendagger: The only way you'll get a virus is if you build a very insecure server off your computer
<varsendagger> Stormx2, why don't peopel write linux viruses?
<pbransford> Stormx2, WRONG! its just not as common
<existance> owner989, woo, I got it to switch to the AGP monitor :)
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  no clue really. :P  i dont worry about eye candy much.
<erUSUL> x_or, i do not know :(
<AlexRM> ow :(
<owner989> cool existance
<pbransford> varsendagger, hes wrong, they are out there
<djk_> varsendagger: if you're really scared, buy a mac ;)
<owner989> is the dual monitors working?
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  try 'gnome<tab>
<pbransford> khalif, go on...
<unkn0wn2u> Stormx2, I disagree with the no antivirus thing , just download drupal
<existance> owner989, any idea how I go about installing the others drivers?
<zorba64> varsendagger: we aint that popular...thankfully
<Stormx2> pbransford: Well, it doesn't have ActiveX for a start, and window's shell access it notorious
<owner989> existance did you get the fglrx-control package
<AlexRM> Dr_Willis, it just beeps at me :P
<owner989> try running fireglcontrol from console
<pbransford> Stormx2, and having to chmod things and execute them make viruses harder to strike :P just worry about worms if they ever become popular on *nix
<Trashcan> after installing a windows driver for my wireless card using ndiswrapper, what do i do to get the card working?
<varsendagger> hey i am getting a error can
<khalif> The problem is that after the user/pass screen Ubuntu starts to hang, no menu bar, no GUI no nothing. Just a blank screen with a cursor
<Trashcan> that's as far as the instructions went
<existance> owner989, not sure i just ran apt-get instal xorg-driver-fglrx
<gratuit> unkn0wn2u: any idea on where that is documented?
<Stormx2> pbransford: And that'll only happen once bug #1 is fixed
<owner989> sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<owner989> do that as well
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  we are back to the 'learning linux fundamentals' now :P   hit tab a few times and it MAY show all the 'name completions'
<pbransford> khalif, boot as single user, and check your X logs...
<blanky> how can I force to remove a directory even if it's not empty
<djk_> blanky: rm -rf
<Stormx2> blanky: rm -rf dir
<pbransford> khalif, it's your X server. the config is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf i believe
<AlexRM> Dr_Willis, Ahh thanks, sorry - im very new to linux
<pbransford> careful with that rm command!!!
<existance> owner989, ok, done
<pbransford> blanky, rm -rf /     system decapitation
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  gnome-control-center - looks Promiseing
<ltibor65> nickrud, but where in synaptic need I to write ctl-f?
<unkn0wn2u> gratuit, just install drupal and the paypal module and you'll find out like I did,            The paypal people called my dns server people and they shut me down becuase of a phishing scam
<owner989> try running fireglcontrol
<Stormx2> Yes. only yesterday I managed to delete all my icons with a rm -rf command.
<LjL> pbransford: well, not unless you run it as root, fortunately
<khalif> When I access 'top' from the terminal it says that I'm using nearly 90% of my RAM yet there are no programs running....
<Stormx2> khalif: open system-monitor
<pbransford> LjL, true
<existance> owner989, ok it ran
<LjL> khalif: quite normal, linux caches a lot of stuff
<nickrud> ltibor65, you press ctl-f, that will pop up an entry you can use to search with. Gotta go, time to fix dinner :)
<owner989> it has some dual monitor options
<pbransford> LjL, Gota give windows this: its a pain in the arse to wipe c:\windows or c:\program files
<djk_> pbransford: wanna play [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ]  == 0 ]  && sudo rm -rf * || echo "You live"  ;)
<owner989> ive never used a dual monitor in linux however
<owner989> but it should work
<LjL> pbransford: it can be done using the recovery console i think
<existance> owner989, gah,i got to go eat, thanks for the help :)
<pbransford> khalif, thats fine. unused ram is wasted ram. linux swaps much more intelligently than windows
<owner989> np
<existance> owner989, i should be able to figure it out ;)
<blanky> djk_, try to run that
<djk_> blanky: dont do that unless you know what it is doing...
<varsendagger> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<khalif> how do I open the system monitor?
<LjL> djk_, everyone: i appreciate the joke, but perhaps it's not a terribly good idea to type stuff like that here... lots of newbies, you know!
<pbransford> khalif, i don't know for the console, i cant even terminate stuff from the console.
<tritium> djk_, please don't do that here
<Trashcan> lol
<djk_> LjL: yea but it made you happy didn't it? :(
<Trashcan> lol
<Trashcan> that's one tense game
<LjL> djk_: yeah, but only because i know enough not to type it on my console :)
<khalif> pbransford: Because Ubuntu hangs, I can't get into the GUi stuff. If there's anything to do, it has to be done from the terminal.
<pbransford> djk_, no thanks...
<BotBuilde1> It's more fun with $RANDOM % 2
<pbransford> djk_, digital russian roulette
<Trashcan> someone wanna play with me? i have a trash system to do it on ;)
<djk_> tritium: meh, if random people copy stuff not targeted at them ..
<djk_> pbransford: yep :)
<khalif> pbransford: What were you saying about the X server?
<tritium> djk_, nevertheless, that's not appropriate here
<pbransford> khalif, i understand, but that's not in my knowledge base unfortunatly.
* pepsi moons tritium
<pbransford> khalif, the X server seems to make your computer die...
<khalif> What exactly IS the X server?
<owner989> khalif what video card do you have
<mycket> @khalif: Press CTRL+ALT+F1 then you have a non-X console
<owner989> X is the gui
* tritium shoots pepsi's moon with a paintball
<pepsi> ah!!
<LjL> khalif: it's the thing that drives your graphics card
<Trashcan> so I have an NTFS drive with some stuff on it that I want to copy over to my main (ext3), how do i mount it ?
<djk_> !ntfs
<Trashcan> thanks
<khalif> I have no idea what video card I have: This is an IBM thinkPad 600X with a Pentium III
<rp78> hi all! i have ubuntu breezy and a conexant modem, do i have to download additional drivers for my modem
<owner989> khalif run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner989> select vesa
<tritium> khalif, what does lspci list for your video chipset?
<pbransford> arg crappy connection + mandatory shallow buffer = chunk blowage
<mycket> khalif: IMHO its not the X-server but Gnome that cannot be initialized. Maybe at he thogin.screen another Window manager (twm?) works...
<owner989> yes khalif try lspci
<owner989> or just use vesa driver
<owner989> vesa should work for anyone
<owner989> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<khalif> Hold On!
<inf> OH!
<inf> OOOOH!
<owner989> lol
<inf> http://lastmeasureunified.zoy.org
<rp78> hi all! i have ubuntu breezy and a conexant modem, do i have to download additional drivers for my modem
<pbransford> mwhaaa!
<Kejk_PL> rp78: probaby yes
<inf> http://lastmeasureunified.zoy.org
<owner989> rp7 you need the restricted package
<owner989> restricted modules package
<pbransford> rp78, connexant? most likely a winmodem
<khalif> Video card is NeoMagic NM2360
<odat> arrrggggg
<rp78> how do i do that
<tritium> inf, stop that
<inf> help!"
<Kejk_PL> rp78: is it external modem? if not, you'll need to BUY drivers :-(
<BotBuilde1> inf, you bastard
<inf> i need somebody
<inf> help!
<BotBuilde1> you suck ass
<inf> not just anybody!
<odat> nothing works apparently you can not have a simple slave drive with linux
<BotBuilde1> noone help him
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<inf> what
<BotBuilde1> you just pasted a really annoiying link
<owner989> khalif see if it is listed when you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tritium> inf, cut it out now
<BotBuilde1> thank gods i can tree delete firefox
<inf> help me!
<khalif> ok, one sec
<BotBuilde1> but i lost the stuff i was browsing
<BotBuilde1> no
<mycket> khalif: http://koivunen.info/?q=node/41
<BotBuilde1> screw inf
<rp78> it is internal, it is detected in the device manager
<tritium> inf, don't ever paste a link like that again here
<inf> whats wrong wif it+
<owner989> good link mycket
<tritium> wif is not a word
<Kejk_PL> rp78: http://www.google.pl/search?q=conexant+linux
<khalif> OK, I'm lost: xserver-xorg is asking me for my video card's 'bus identifier'....
<LjL> khalif: leave the default
<mustard5> khalif, use the default
<BotBuilde1> inf - firefox bounced around at a totally unstoppable rate displaying sick pictures and opening thousands of outlook windows
<owner989> rp78 goto help and click about
<mycket> @owner989, thx
<owner989> see what kernel version you have
<khalif> ok
<_jason> ban inf please
<BotBuilde1> while yelling "I'm a giant vagina"
<owner989> after that use synaptic to install the matching restricted modules for your kernel
<rp78> pbransford: can i use winmodem drivers as an alternate driver for my conexant modem?
<tritium> BotBuilde1, was there porn on inf's link?
<_jason> tritium, worse...
<BotBuilde1> I think so
<BotBuilde1> yeah worse
<BotBuilde1> goatse.cx i think
<khalif> Should I enter an amount of RAM for my video card to use?
<Stormx2> ban him
<BotBuilde1> My comps really fast though so its hard to tell
<zorba64> BotBuilde1: you clicked on it
<BotBuilde1> thankfully
<owner989> no khalif
<Dr_Willis> khalif,  i havent had to do so in years
<BotBuilde1> zorba64 - yeah i figured it was something relevant
<rp78> owner989: what will i look on the about dialog box
<khalif> bear in mind I have a really old laptop....
<erUSUL> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@p549D784F.dip.t-dialin.net]  by tritium
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<owner989> for example mine says Linux 2.6.12-10-686-smp
<khalif> Pentium III
<owner989> what does yours say
<tritium> what's the matter, erUSUL ?
<Dr_Willis> khalif,  i had it working on a Pent100 laptop. :P and never had to enter the info.
<pbransford> tritium, hes a dial up. most likely that ban won't stick
<bucky> inf is over in #debian spamming the channel with http://lastmeasureunified.zoy.org
<khalif> ok, I'm going to continue...
<tritium> pbransford, indeed...
<bucky> <inf> jewslol
<Trashcan> how should the fstab entry read for ntfs (what needs to be added for read only?) or is it read only by default?
<zorba64> Trashcan: read-only by default I believe
<Trashcan> thanks
<khalif> Should I use the 'Kernal framebuffer Device Interface'?
<erUSUL> tritium, sorry i thougt thast nobody has "noticed" inf. my bad
<mustard5> khalif, choose defaults on all questions you don't know the answer to
<Trashcan> hum
<tritium> erUSUL, no problem
<Trashcan> seems to be empty
<nalioth> erUSUL: may i help you?
<eobanb> is there any way to install windows after an ubuntu install without wiping grub from the mbr?
<Trashcan> i mounted /dev/hdb1 at /media/storage as ntfs
<Trashcan> empty :(
<pbransford> well i gota get going, lunch break almost over XP
<pbransford> good luck khalif
<owner989> hey i wonder if that exploit inf posted works in the new firefox
<Stormx2> Trashcan: Did the mount go ok?
<owner989> they should fix that
<pbransford> you might want to ask in ##linux as well
<_jason> owner989, yes
<zorba64> Trashcan: try sudo modprobe ntfs then mount again
<Trashcan> /dev/hdb1 on /media/0 GB Disk (hdb1) type ntfs
<Trashcan> ok zorba
<pbransford> owner989, tahnkfully news:// isn't a registered protocol on my system yet :)
<intelikey> eobanb if you have multiple hdd's yes.
<owner989> type killall firefox-bin in console to close his nonsense
<owner989> if you clicked his link
<djk_> tritium: was inf properly g-lined?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*prozac@*]  by tritium
<owner989> ban inf from the entire server
<owner989> lol
<tritium> djk_, not yet
<erUSUL> nalioth, sorry for bothering you i thougt that nobody has "noticed" inf and friend. my bad the problem has been solved already
<Seveas> off-topic talks somewhere else...
<Seveas> not in here
<Stork> what's the linux equivilant of ctrl+alt+delete ?
<pepsi> the reset button?
<mycket>  ctrl+alt+delete?
<snorks> ctrl+alt+f2 perhaps
<owner989> ctrl alt delete will reboot in linux
<owner989> but not in x
<ilba7r> to restart the window manager ctrl alt backspace
<mycket>  ctrl+alt+backspace?
<korhalf> how do i make xbindkeys launch in gnome every session?
<Trashcan> woot
<Trashcan> works
<korhalf> i know usually its .xsession, but i think gnome ignores that
<eobanb> intelikey, i do
<snorks> ctrl+alt+f2 perhaps, then ps aux and kill the stuff u wanna kill, then ctrl+alt+f7
<Seveas> korhalf, .gnomerc
<Trashcan> thanks zorba64
<eobanb> i have ubuntu on one, and i'm going to install windows on a second
<korhalf> Seveas, thanks, i appreciate it :)
<Trashcan> hm
<intelikey> eobanb set bios to boot the other disk and install win then set bios back.
<Trashcan> how do i allow other users than root to read?
<korhalf> Seveas, I don't have a .gnomerc in my home directory, is it okay to just create one? and also, what syntax does it follow?
<wickedpuppy> snorks, eh ah can't you do ps aux in terminal and kill it ? must you go to ctrl-alt-f2 ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Seveas> korhalf, yes, shellscript
<Trashcan> sudo chmod u+r /media/storage gives 'read only filesystem'
<Seveas> Trashcan, if it's fat/ntfs: add umode=0000 when mounting
<intelikey> eobanb it is not that hard to reinstall grub after a windows install tho
<rp78> i got this file on the internet: PCI_56K_V2_K2.2.16.tar.gz. it's from driverguide.com and for Conexant HSF 56k PCI. how do i install it?
<Trashcan> thanks seveas :D
<mustard5> rp78, they usually contain a README file
<intelikey> rp78 'fileroller'
<korhalf> Can anyone help me with this?
<Broam> Anyone know where the best place is to file bug reports for Dapper?
<korhalf> i edited my .xbindkeysrc
<intelikey> rp78 unpack it and read the instructions
<korhalf> and put xgamma -gamma 2 as alt + g and xgamma -gamma 1 as alt + f to bring it back
<korhalf> so when i go into a game like ET, i press alt + g to get the increased gamma
<korhalf> and when im done i can press alt + f, the problem is it isnt working, and i launched xbindkeys..
<Seveas> Broam, depends on the package
<Broam> dasher.
<Seveas> !info dasher dapper
<ubotu> dasher: (A graphical predictive text input system), section x11, is optional. Version: 3.2.18-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 178 kB, Installed size: 524 kB
<intelikey> rp78 can i get that url from you ?
<Seveas> Broam, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<BotBuilde1> rp78 - tar xzvf PCI_56K_V2_K2.2.16
<Broam> Gotcha, thanks
<korhalf> Any ideas?
<darkgamer20> please help me. I added my hp officejet k80 with the gnome printer manager, but whenever i try to print from OO.o the printer dose not do anything it just sits there. I am sure that the hplip driver is installed, any ideas about what might be wrong?
* Broam has to learn how to use the bot.
<tonyyarusso> All right, I tried looking through the wikis, and I still don't understand samba.
<brosio> anyone could explain me why not all the kde play good when i maximize and minize windows the sound ends immediatly i've check on kde settings an into it play good any helps ?
<dmoyne> hello ! :Is it safe to install KDE 3.5 ?
<erUSUL> darkgamer20, have you configured the printing settings in OOorg
<Seveas> dmoyne, KDE is unsafe by nature
<Seveas> </rant>
<wshin> haaha
<Seveas> dmoyne, kde 3.5 should be ok if you use the semi-official repos
* intelikey shakes head discustedly
<Trashcan> hm seveas
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso, go to samba.org it has lots of good documentation
<Trashcan> umask=0000 didn't work
<Trashcan> :(
<darkgamer20> erUSUL: well OOorg says its gonna print to my officejet so i thought that didn't need any other configuration
<dmoyne>  Seveas : I have installed in a test distro Ubuntu but I have a problem with MIME
<korhalf> Wait i got it working, but when i start ET, it doesnt accept the new gamma
<korhalf> it just defaults to 1.0
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso, specially the book Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf
<Stormx2> Trashcan: try umask=1000
<Seveas> dmoyne, someone else will have to help you there, I'ma gnomie :)
<Trashcan> neg
<owner989> KDE 3.5 is beta
<owner989> its up to you
<dmoyne>  Seveas : thanks anyway I will wait a little bit more !
<Seveas> dmoyne, or try in #kubuntu :)
<wshin> windowmaker..
<Seveas> owner989, 3.5 jas been released already...
<Seveas> has*
<intelikey> Trashcan what ya doing ?
<Trashcan> mounting my ntfs drive i used for storage in windows
<dmoyne> ok thanks and bye !
<Trashcan> so i can pull some stuff off it
<Trashcan> and reformat
<Seveas> Trashcan, did you unmount it before retrying?
<Trashcan> yessir
<Trashcan> every time
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL: I'll try that.
<darkgamer20> erUSUL, well tried to configure it but there seems to be nothing that change my result
<Trashcan> yea, i did that inteli
<Trashcan> it didn't work though :(
<intelikey> hmmm   pastebin  your fstab, lets have a look.
<jonny> Hi guys.  Doing my head in here but does anyone happen to know what directory the wallpaper image files are held in?
<mustard5> Trashcan, I found the script doesnt work if two criteria are not met.  1.  the drives are still mounted 2. there are already entries in your fstab for windows drives
<Trashcan> well the first time i did it, the drive didn't get mounted
<mustard5> Trashcan, heh..I wrote that badly :)
<Trashcan> with the script
<Trashcan> so i did it following the 'by hand' part of the wiki
<Trashcan> now i'm just having permissions issues
<mustard5> Trashcan, PM me and I can walk you through it
<mustard5> Trashcan, with the script that is
<tim_> Hi
<musashiden> can i get a little support for kubuntu here? #kubuntu is being a little useless, noone answers
<intelikey> hey tim_
<ltibor65> Hi, how can I give root privileges for cdrdao in order to running with k3b?
<Seveas> musashiden, sure, if people in here can help, they will
<fayer77> do you know how to check if the php parser is working?
<Seveas> ltibor65, you don't need root privileges
<Seveas> ltibor65, just make sure you're in the cdrom group
<mulder> how do i set my cli resolution to 1400
<musashiden> ok, i just upgraded from hoary to breeze, and when i restarted my computer, Xorg doesnt start up
<intelikey> ltibor65 chmod +s    methinks
<musashiden> the log shows this error
<musashiden>   Download only - do NOT install or unpack archives
<musashiden>   -s  No-act. Perform
<musashiden> ooops
<musashiden> not that
<Seveas> musashiden, do NOT paste in here
<erUSUL> musashiden, use pastebin please
<intelikey> ltibor65 you might check that in the man page.   man chmod
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<musashiden> my bad
<musashiden> :/
<musashiden> not really used to use a pastebin, iam kinda new in this whole irc server
<odat> slave drive slave drive slave drive    no one knows how to mount this     all these tech heads and no one is using two hard drives????
<musashiden> this is the error
<musashiden> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447799
<seth_k|lappy> odat, a slave would be hdb1, use sudo fdisk -l
<erUSUL> odat, they are mounted exactly as the master ones
<intelikey> odat,  i see your rant but i missed your question.  care to tell me what you are trying to do exactaly
<khalif> ok, the x server thing didn't work.
<syndicate> does anyone know of a way to flip cursors for left handed users?
<khalif> anyone else have any ideas?
<musashiden> khalif: are you talking to me?
<erUSUL> musashiden, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<musashiden> already did that
<odat> intelikey, i have a slave drive which is formatted as ext3 its also being listed in my fstab as "/dev/hdb1  /Slave          ext3         errors=remount-ro           0  2"  all i want to do is have a friggin icon that i can click on to access this drive and read and write to it
<odat> sheesh
<djk_> Seveas: why is DicOOo not included in the OpenOffice packages? and why does the OOo package not use the standard OOo buttons?
<khalif> I'm asking anyone that might be able to help me get Ubuntu running, LOL!
<khalif> :)
<Seveas> djk_, -ENOCLUE, I'm not the resident OO.o guru
<musashiden> iam trying to get help about kubuntu :/
<djk_> Seveas: yea but since you seem to be the highest ranked ubuntu supporter here i thought i'd ask you ;)
<khalif> what kind of computer do you have musashiden?
<Trashcan> :'( i had to give up NFSMW to have linux on a fast computer
<Trashcan> woe is me
<Seveas> highest ranked?
<erUSUL> odat, you should have the icon in Places>Computer
<djk_> Seveas: just an impression i got..
<musashiden> khalif: a compaq with a dual athlon
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<intelikey> odat ok that should be easy enough.    right click on the desktop and make a new link to location / url    set it to  /slave    and  it should be just what you want.
<djk_> not because of the op..
<odat> erUSUL, stop talking cuz you have no idea
<Seveas> Ubuntu is not about ranks
<mycket> @khalif: press CTRL+ALT+F1, log in, delete .gconf and *gnome* directories then aptlget install xfce4 or any other Winndowmanagager and choose it at the GDM Login prompt
<khalif> Isn't Kubuntu for Macs?
<Seveas> We all just try to help :)
<musashiden> no...
<musashiden> Seveas: well i could really use some help right about now :/
<djk_> Seveas: i know, but rather than the 600+noobs/intermediates you seem to know a bit more ;)
<djk_> Seveas: hence the impression..
<khalif> mycket: Can youstart over and go a littler slower and step by step?
<erUSUL> odat, fair enough
<Seveas> musashiden, I saw the error and it does not say much
<khalif> I'm a total noob!
<Seveas> musashiden, a complete xorg log, xorg.conf and lspci output would help more
<musashiden> ok
<mycket> kalif, yep, i'll try
<jonny> Hi guys.  I'm new to ubuntu but I'm loving it.  Would one of you be able to answer a quick question for me?   What directory are the wallpaper image files are held in?
<khalif> thanks
<intelikey> odat let me stress that the url (address)  is case sensitive.    /Slave
<odat> intelikey, permission denied
<mycket> press CTRL+Alt+DEL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<djk_> would anyone happen to know who packages OOo?
<wickedpuppy> mycket, don't you mean ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<Seveas> djk_, doko
<_jason> for aynone who was unlucky enough to click that link inf posted with the firefox exploit, the "noscript" extension will block the exploit.  I'll be using it from now on personally.
<khalif> Ok, I'm logged in terminal
<intelikey> odat open a terminal and type 'sudo chmod 777 /Slave '
<intelikey> then try again.
<mycket> khalif, yes, CTRL+ALT+F1
<Seveas> _jason, or you simply don't click on crap from random ircers ;)
<djk_> Seveas: never seen doko here, does he/she come to irc?
<_jason> Seveas, true, but I thought it was support related
<Seveas> djk_, yeah, on the -devel channel
<khalif> Alright I'm in.. :)
<musashiden> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447808
<Trashcan> ooo, i'm gonna try guild wars under linux
<djk_> ah
<musashiden> thats the Xorg part
<Trashcan> when this stuff stops copying
<Trashcan> goooo wine
<mycket> khalif, apt-get install xfce4
<Seveas> musashiden, ok, now the xorg.conf
<regeya> oh, the firefox exploit that's gone as of 1.5
<regeya> yeah, firefox 1.5 is great.
<regeya> I use it on Windows and OS X.  very stable.
<odat> intelikey, permission denied
<_jason> regeya, no it's not gone, I'm using firefox 1.5
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> odat where ?
<khalif> It said it couldn't find the package!
<wickedpuppy> odat, how can sudo have permission problem ?
<khalif> ;)
<odat> intelikey, from the desktop icon i created
<odat> wickedpuppy, if i knew would i be here?
<intelikey> you ran the command i gave you odat ?
<mycket> khalif, try apt-get install fvwm (or twm or fvwm2)
<khalif> o trying it now..
<mycket> khalif, i hope that any WM ist in the list...
<Abyss_Original> ello
<Lhikan> hi
<odat> intelikey, yes and i can read and right to that directory if i get to it through nautilus but i can not use the launcher icon i created to access it
<musashiden> Seveas: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447813
<Abyss_Original> Linux newbie here
<Abyss_Original> just played with this live install jobby, and wanna install the full ubuntu 5.10 along side my windows, i have a question
<EasterSunshine> everyone is a linux newbie it seems
<Seveas> musashiden, the complete file please
<Lhikan> can someone help me with wifi internet
<DRAGON_Ultra> not all of us R
<Abyss_Original> can i do this and boot fro m a SATA drive? and just use one partition for linux?
<khalif> Nogo on any of them....
<Seveas> !tell Lhikan about anyone
<khalif> :(
<intelikey> odat you did make sure that the icon(link) is spelled correctly  /Slave  ?
<Abyss_Original> well i like sharing knowledge,,but in the subject of linux, i dont think i can share much!!
<intelikey> not /slave
<owner989> abyss use cfdisk
<Seveas> Abyss_Original, yes you can
<Abyss_Original> ok kewl, i know many things r possible with linux, its just making it happen!
* DRAGON_Ultra is away: AFK...
<Seveas> Abyss_Original, the installer will even lwt you shrink your win. partition to create room for linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %DRAGON_Ultra!*@*]  by Seveas
<mycket> khalif, OK, press CTRL+F7 either the empty screen or the yogin shold appear...
<odat> intelikey, ok i'm right clicking on the desktop and selecting create launcher in the command box i'm putting /Slave   then creating the icon on the desktop and when i double click on it  it says permission denied
<Abyss_Original> ok, so u think i shud just whack in this ubuntu 5.10 install disk and all the options in there?
<Lhikan> i have already imputed my wap settings, yet it won't work
<Lhikan> can someone help me
<intelikey> odat launcher ?    if you do that  type  "nautilus /Slave "
<khalif> Do you want me to log back in?
<Lhikan> I have a netgear wg311t
<intelikey> ok odat ?
<MichaleR> Hullo, anyone here up on upgrade woes with gconf2 ?
<odat> intelikey, presto
<mycket> khalif, first look, if on the left side is something like "session"
<odat> intelikey, thanks man thats all i wanted
<regeya> wheee!
<intelikey> odat you will have to excuse my gnome illiteracy    i use kde.
<khalif> nope. The ctrl + F7 thing didn"t work so I just hit exit...
<odat> intelikey, tis ok
<intelikey> :)
<ramza3> anybody have an answer to this: http://groups.google.com/group/ubuntulinux/browse_thread/thread/feb5cb31a8d9a3be
<Lhikan> Can someone help me with wifi internet? I have already imputed my wap settings, yet it won't work. I have a netgear wg311t.
<mycket> khalif, no login prompt anymor? Just white lettes on black sreen?
<khalif> No I have a login promp but nothing that says session
<regeya> kde rocks.
<musashiden> Seveas: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447818
<regeya> though right now I'm using xfce.
<Lhikan> Anyone?
<mycket> khalif, wait a minute, i'll check it on my machine....
<khalif> k
<Seveas> musashiden, did you install the legacy nvidia driver as explained on the wiki?
<musashiden> it was working fine before i upgraded :/
<khalif> lhikan, you need to find out if your wireless card is currently supported!
<musashiden> wasn't the upgraded supposed to install it?
<Lhikan> it is
<khalif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards#head-f4ec44818f740e901d4f5d3368a4a96f4607696d
<Lhikan> the list in the wiki said so
<Seveas> musashiden, what did you upgrade to?
<musashiden> from hoary to breeze
<Lhikan>  Netgear
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> WG311T
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> Atheros AR5212
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> No
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> Yes
<intelikey> oh my !
<Lhikan> 
<LjL> Lhikan: don't flood please!
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> Yes
<Lhikan> 
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> Detected in Network Settings as ath0 and started working once the WAP details were input
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> 
<Lhikan> ?
<Lhikan> all i did was paste the text from the wiki in
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Lhikan!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch_]  by ChanServ
<brosio> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:32770         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     8539/python
<brosio> what's this process ?
<insipid> hi, im runny ubuntu breezy.. i installed the nvidia drivers and everything and followed directions on the webpage and im getting 8 fps on ut2004 with 800X600 whereas in windows i got 50-60 fps on such a resolution ive tried nearly every faq and how-to ive come accross on google with no success
<ajmitch_> brosio: ps axu |grep 8539
<ajmitch_> Seveas: thanks
<owner989> musashiden do you have the restricted modules package
<brosio> hplip     8539  0.0  0.5   8848  5852 ?        S    Dec03   0:00 python /usr/sbin/hpssd
<musashiden> errr...
<brosio> o_O
<insipid> ive also read posts by others with the same graphics card who claim to have BETTER performance than windows... however its unusable in linux for me
<brosio> hp driver ?
<ajmitch_> brosio: right, there's your answer :)
<ajmitch_> brosio: it's not listening on the internet, only to connections that originate on your local computer
<insipid> im doing something terribly wrong in order to be only getting 8 fps and im wonder if anyone here has any suggestions or knows where i need to look
<musashiden> owner989: i check that how?
<owner989> go into synaptic
<brosio> yes of course
<ajmitch_> brosio: and yes, it is that driver
<intelikey> hpssd using tcp  ?
<owner989> and see if its installed for your kernel version
<brosio> but i don't like it
<brosio> :D
<intelikey> cups ?
<musashiden> owner989: i cant! thats the problem, Xorg wont load up
<insipid> use dselect then
<musashiden> iam using putty ATM to connect to my destop from my laptop
<insipid> so nobody here is using a nvidia card
<owner989> musahiden did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner989> ?
<brosio> grave bugs of ssh (-> 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4) <open>
<brosio>  #332863 - SEGV on connect to sshd
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid what howto did you follow?
<brosio> i don't undesrtand but i breezy
<musashiden> owner989: yes
<insipid> the howto that ubotu just told me
<owner989> you can use vesa to get into x
<brosio> can i install package that contains open bugs ?!!
<owner989> you have an nvidia card right?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, the binary install howto
<musashiden> owner989: yes
<khalif> brb!
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid do you get the nvidia splash screen when you start gnome?
<ramza3> are there quick keys to the windows style WINDOWSKEY-D  (minimize all apps)
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yeah ill turn it off later
<ntumba> Hello all, I was wondering if someone could help me - I'm trying to stream to a shoutcast radio
<owner989> try easy ubuntu to install the nvidia drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64629&highlight=ati+driver
<insipid> im not sure what that has to do with performance
<insipid> the drivers ARE working glxinfo says so
<dad_> Hey, is there someone on who can help me with something really sensitive? Like upgrading the kernel sensitive?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid just making sure you are using the drivers and not software accel
<owner989> installing a new kernel is safe enough dad
<robotgeek_work> ajmitch_,Seveas : a common problem i face when the kernel is upgraded is that it doesn't install the upgraded linux kernel headers package. hence, on the newly installed kernel, i loose stuff like wireless drivers. should i file a bug?
<Seveas> !tell dad_ about anyone
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid what nvidia chip do you have?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, 5200
<Seveas> robotgeek_work, no
<Seveas> robotgeek_work, just install the nice metapackages
<musashiden> owner989: you are not listening to me, i cant access my desktop unless i use Putty or a terminal window because Xorg is getting an error
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid hang on a sec, checking my config
<ramza3> with ubu 5.10, can I move the toolbar to the bottom as opposed to the top of the screen
<Seveas> if you install linux-686, install linux-headers-686 too
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid please paste your xorg.conf file to pastebin.com
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, okay 1 sec
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid and then let me know the link
<mr_daemon> Hello all. I have a Maxtor OneTouch external USB drive. When I opened the box and plugged it in my ubuntu desktop, it automatically mounted in /media and sprung on the desktop. I copied some files to it for a LAN party, then unmounted it and took it off. Now when I plug it in, it is detected, as per dmesg, but doesn't automagically mounts, and doesn't springs on the desktop either... anything else I plug in works, like this USB memory key over th
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, pastebin is under contruction
<dad_> My update manager says that I need to take special action to upgrade certain packages. Specifically the kernel image and restricted modules. Anyone know why it's telling me this, and if I should take any precautions before doing it?
<robotgeek_work> Seveas: ppc here, so that would be 'linux-headers-powerpc'
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ubuntu.pastebin.com
<owner989> mushaiden i said use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select
<owner989> vesa
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, lol so thats how you use the bot thanks
<robotgeek_work> Seveas: thanks, did not notice that before. looks like you guys have taken care of pretty much everything :)
<dad_> insipid you can also message him keywords and he'll sometimes spit out usefull imformation about it.
<pozdiy> have double boot system with windows, once got from ubotu a very nice sh script to automatically mount existing windows partitions but unfortunately lost the bookmark, anybody knows about that script?
<Seveas> robotgeek_work, linux-headers-ppc methinks
<ilcid> If I install a geforce 6600gt, will the x server work? I currently have a radeon 9200se and running breezy
<robotgeek_work> Seveas: i got it, it's powerpc
<mycket> khalif, still there?
<robotgeek_work> ubotu: tell pozdiy about windowsdrives
<khalif> yep! :)
<jgrieves> does anyone use dual monitors here?
<dad_> Okay, well thanks for hearing me all. I'm just gonna hope it's telling me the correct thing to do.
<owner989> it will ilcid but you will have to install the nvidia drivers instead
<pozdiy> robotgeek_work, tnx
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447829
<jgrieves> i want the cursor to switch screens a whole lot less
<ilcid> owner989 how will I go about doing that?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ok give me a minute
<jgrieves> so when I hit an edge, now it switches
<jgrieves> from 1 display to the other
<mycket> khalif, on my login screen under the input-field i see "sprache" (language) and "sitzung" (session) does it appear on your screen, too?
<blanky> hey guys what's your favorite dvd ripper
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid change the part that says RenderAccel to true
<khalif> You mean the regular login or the terminal log in?
<mycket> yep
<blanky> inspid what's your problem
<mycket> try terminal login
<khalif> hold on, let me check....
<dad_> blanky I have never used one in linux. Just in doze.
<ramza3> how do I update the package manager list
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid then do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<owner989> try easy ubuntu ilcid http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64629&highlight=ati+driver
<mr_daemon> Any ideas anyone? The disk doesn't mount automatically anymore, but just that disk in particular.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I need to help my wife for a second...brb
<blanky> hey guys what's your favorite dvd ripper
<dad_> blanky if you dual boot into 'doze, dvd shrink rocks.
<ilcid> thanks owner989
<ilcid> ill try that
<dad_> bye
<intelikey> mr_daemon check your fstab ?
<khalif> My terminal window doesn't display any of that. Just "Breezy Badger" and a warrenty disclaimer.....
<blanky> dvd srhink, okay
<blanky> *shrink
<mr_daemon> intelikey: That shouldn't matter, I was expecting dbus, hal and friends to handle the drive just like it handles memory keys.
<mycket> no bash shell? No OK button?
<intelikey> mr_daemon i agree except if it is aliased in fstab it may prevent "those guys" from taking over.
<khalif> I think it only shows the shell info when I execute  a command...
<khalif> like if I execute top it say:
<intelikey> mr_daemon it was just a though.
<khalif> actually that was a bad example...
<khalif> if i execute free....
<mycket> khalif, on that shell enter "sudo synaptic"
<khalif> actually that was a bad example too, lol!
<khalif> ok
<niko> Just curious: every time I boot ubuntu, the first line (while the kernel is initializing) is something like "audit (<timestamp>): initialized" -- what is this and where can I learn more?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, tell me when you get back i just did that and it made no difference whatsoever.. i put it to false because i heard there was a bug memory leaks.. anyways still unnacountable and unbearable fps.. its bad
<soundray> Anyone around for a bash question?
<intelikey> niko kernel docs
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I am not an expert, but lets see what we can do
<intelikey> soundray  :)
<khalif> Ok, it says "Gtk-WARNING: cannot open display:
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid do a sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i appreciate the help.. even if we dont figure it out.. helping on irc is a pain :)
<mwe> soundray: ask away. people will answer if they can
<khalif> What is synaptic?
<grant_> Hey guys.
<soundray> I like to use for i in $(cat file) to process a file word-by-word.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid did you see the last post about apt-get?
<hhurtta> khalif: gui for aptget
<soundray> Now I'd like to process it line by line instead. Is that possible? Easy?
<niko> intelikey, I did a google on Linux kernel audit (but found nothing relevant) any hints as to what type of an audit it is?
<khalif> thanks hhurtta
<mwe> soundray: maybe for i in $(`cat file`) will work
<PokerFacePenguin> read $i
<insipid> yeah installing now
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ok cool
<grant_> Can anyone help me with changing resolution/refresh rate within GDM? My screen seems to be split in two. It was like this when I originally installed Breezy, though I can change the refresh rate within gnome, just not GDM.
<mycket> khalif, ooups - then "/etc/init.d/gdm/restart" first. Synaptic is the software manager where you can choose what programs you want
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, done, wow i love apt
<mycket> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm/restart
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, ubuntu has all the good features of debian witihout the bad :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid when it finishes do a sudo apt-show-version | grep -i nvidia
<khalif> should change to that directory or what?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> bad debian?
<insipid> apt-show-version | grep =i nvidia
<niko> soundray, what kind of "process" and why not use "awk"
<khalif> ok
<insipid> whoops
<The_Isle_of_Mark> heheh
<levander> Anybody can tell me why when I chroot to where /dev/hda2 is mounted everything works fine, but the output of a basic 'mount' command now thinks /dev/hda2 is /dev/hda3?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> versions
<mr_daemon> intelikey: Good call but I already tried that =/
<The_Isle_of_Mark> note the s
<slashx1896> Hey all
<insipid> nvidia-kernel-common/unknown uptodate 1.0.7667+1
<insipid> nvidia-glx/unknown uptodate 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25.1
<mycket> no, just type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" it will restart the X Display Mananger
<jgrieves> i can't seem to find the guides on dual display
<jgrieves> does ubotu know?
<T80U> Ive got Teamspeak2 server running, it works fine on lan but it seems that it wont work on the net
<slashx1896> is their some sort of task manager? i have something open but it wont close.. i hit X and nothing opens im burning a cd and i wantto stop burning the cd
<soundray> niko, adding something in between each line, and, yeah, awk might be the thing. I just haven't made friends with it yet...
<grant_> Anyone have advice for my previous question?
<khalif> says command not found....
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid do a uname -r
<intelikey> soundray hmmm maybe something like "`grep -ie [a-z]  file`"  not sure,  i've never actually tried to keep whole lines togather in a for statement......
<slashx1896> *i hit X and rite click and hit close and it wont close
<jgrieves> slashx1896 System Tools > System Monitor
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, apt-show-version | grep =i nvidia
<insipid> gah
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, sorry
<mycket> kahlif, and if you press CTRL+F7 ?
<erUSUL> slashx1896, try xkill
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ah amd64
<PokerFacePenguin> soundray: have you seen the advanced bash scripting guide?
<owner989> insipid whats the isle of mark
<soundray> mwe, your suggestion doesn't work...
<jgrieves> slashx1896 I have it as a shortcut sequence , looks like win task manager
<niko> soundray, I finally took the plunge about 8 months ago, and its amazing!  Very easy to learn.
<insipid> owner989, its the isle where mark lives?
<slashx1896> kk
<jgrieves> anyone using dual display in here? working fine I need some configuration help
<soundray> PokerFacePenguin, I remember having seen that, I'll look it up again, thanks.
<khalif> nothing happens when I press ctrl +f7
<PokerFacePenguin> soundray: i wonder about those parenthesis he gave you
<owner989> khalif did you get in x yet
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid amd64...I dont know if the setup is the same, but my system amd 32 2600 needed nvidia-settings too
<niko> soundray, You can easily add stuff after each line. REGEX is your friend.
<PokerFacePenguin> soundray: its actually in the repos
<intelikey> soundray did you try what i said ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid do a sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<khalif> yeah, I did the x seve thing. didn't work
<erUSUL> khalif, crtl + Alt + f7 to get to X
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i actually looked for that package so i could get a gui interface setup but it doesnt exist
<grant_> No one knows how to change screen resolution for GDM?
<owner989> its ctrl alt f1
<owner989> to goto console
<soundray> intelikey, not yet -- too many suggestions at once :)
<blanky> hey guys is there a way/script in gnome nautilus so that I can do something like 'start terminal here...' so it'd start the terminal at that directory?
<intelikey> k
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid do you have the 32 bit handlers installed?
<musik> how do i pause the downloading of an iso with wget to resume downloading later?
<khalif> That just took me back to the Ubuntu user/pass screen...
<mycket> khalif, the "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" soult restart your X-Server too
<djk_> does anyone know of a program for disjunctive normal form and conjunctive normal form?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, doubt it
<intelikey> i'll go play with it a few minutes.  i'm sure we can come up with something
<khalif> let me try it again!
<mustard5> grant_, I take it that System>>Preferences>>Resolutions has been suggested?
<drumline> I'm looking to partition this laptop accordingly.  What's the maximum you guys would think I'd need for Ubuntu?   I'll be using a FAT32 part between XP and Ubuntu.
<blanky> hey guys is there a way/script in gnome nautilus so that I can do something like 'start terminal here...' so it'd start the terminal at that directory?
<brosio> azureus isn't in repository ? :|
<blanky> !automatix
<grant_> mustard5, this only changes resolution within gnome, not GDM.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I think the amd64 just shot my knowledge all to pieces
<drumline> On this empty system, I have 2.6 gigs used and I don't see it going much past that, but I wanted to check here.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I dont know anything about them
<khalif> ok That last sudo took me back to the Ubuntu log-in screen...
<erUSUL> blanky, nautilus-open-terminal
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid let me see if I can find out something
<grant_> mustard5, It's the refresh rate, that is causing me greif. I have also manually editing xorg.conf, however made no difference either :S
<mustard5> grant_, hmm ok...I'm confused by what the difference is between gnome and GDM (Gnome Desktop Manager)
<mycket> khalif, OK, choose session and terminal
<intelikey> soundray
<intelikey> soundray !
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, okay.. i do know other people with amd64's have been successful with the drivers.. better fps with the ut2004 benchmark
<intelikey> hey soundray !
<soundray> intelikey, I'm here
<mycket> you should see a white bash shell window afer logging in
<mustard5> grant_, and you have restarted your X server since making the changes?
<intelikey> yeah it seems to work
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ok then...lets try it..I'll dig for info for just a second and get right back with you
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, think i might have to go old school and compile a kernel? okay ill wait
<intelikey> i just checked it with "for this in "`grep -ie [a-z]  .bashrc `" ;do echo "$this" ;done "
<grant_> It does not change the resolution at GDM, GDM is still displaying the wrong refresh rate for my screen, cause it to have a big fuzzy line down the centre, and everything mirrored, however once I log on, it all goes to the right rate.
<grant_> Yes, I have both restarted X and rebooted computer.
<khalif> Choose failsafe terminal?
<mycket> yes failsafe terminal
<mustard5> grant_, hmm ok..so the issue is only appearing on the login screen?
<soundray> intelikey, cool.
<intelikey> only thing it will skip blank lines and lines with only numbers,  if that makes a differance soundray
<grant_> Mustard5, yes, that is correct.
<soundray> intelikey, now I need to translate that to my problem...
<mustard5> grant_, ah ok ..I see the distinction now
<pozdiy> followed bluetooth howto and got my bt-usb stick mounted, how to unmount it - or is it plugnplay?
<khalif> Ok, I'm in the white terminal screen!
<mustard5> I wonder if its a matter of the order in which things are being done
<grant_> I am not sure if there is a specific configuration file now for the login screen, other than the one in System menu.
<mycket> khalif, OK, try "sudo synaptic" again
<mustard5> grant_,  I wonder if its a matter of the order in which things are being done
<intelikey> so does that mean i can be the bash guy for the day soundray ?
<grant_> I believe it should be setting the refresh rate before the login screen, not after.
<snorks> to rar a folder to filename.rar is that "rar a -r folder name.rar"?
* soundray hands intelikey the bash wreath of honour
* bash_guy_4_t`day .
<khalif> Ok, a Window popped up! :)
<bash_guy_4_t`day> shucks, i only get that honer for 3 minutes.    i gota go folks.  have fun without me.
<nekostar> how do i make ssh listen on a port different than 22?
<PokerFacePenguin> soundray: if you are reading filenames, it probably wont like spaces in them
<bash_guy_4_t`day> err honner even
<pozdiy> pozdiy, sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils stop ?
<grant_> Mustard5, any suggestions on how to correct the order that it sets the resolution?
<nekostar> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<khalif> Oh my god, you got me this far! What's next? :)!
<mustard5> grant_, I'm trying to think of something for sure..but I'm not having any light bulbs go off atm :)
<soundray> PokerFacePenguin, no, they aren't filenames. Parameters for a condor execution.
<mycket> khalif, Thats the package manager. Look for settings an something like package sources (i have a german distribution...)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid you loaded the 64 bit drivers, right?
<grant_> mustard5, that's ok, thanks for your help :)
<PokerFacePenguin> soundray: ah...just thought i might point that out
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i believe so, if i didnt im sure x wouldnt be working
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid just checking
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i got the restricted modules package for me 64 bit kernel
<khalif> Nothing that says package sources.....wha else might it be that you want me to access?
<quacker> The_Isle_of_Mark, I'm tired of your insipid mewling (just wanted to say that -- heh)
<quacker> (or mewling to insipid)
<mustard5> grant_, I'm just looking for something in the forums....brb
<grant_> Thanks, I've looked before, had no luck however.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I think I am out of my element...and I hate having to give up, but I dont know enough about the 64 bit arch to help you I did find thishttp://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368 that is a bit dated, but it had some info a couple of pages in...just change the versions as you are dling them to install
<khalif> I see suff like "base system"
<mustard5> grant_, found something... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69333&highlight=gdm+login+screen+refresh+rate
<khalif> development
<soundray> mwe, niko, PokerFacePenguin and intelikey: Thanks for your suggestions. Got things to try out now :)
<khalif> GNOME desktop environment
<mustard5> grant_, it seems the login screen uses the first listed xorg.conf setting
<ChAdWiCk> hi guys, im trying to install php4 and i get this error chad@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install php4
<ChAdWiCk> Password:
<ChAdWiCk> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ChAdWiCk> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ChAdWiCk> any ideas?
<mycket> khalif, press the search button and search for xfce4 or fvwm or fluxbox
<grant_> mustard5, I'll give it a shot, one minute.
<LjL> ChAdWiCk: you have synaptic or something open, close it
<Dr_Willis> ChAdWiCk,  close synaptic :P
<mustard5> ChAdWiCk, close synaptic
<vbgunz> What is the Lost+Found folder for in my home directory?
<LjL> ChAdWiCk: and please use the pastebin to paste ;)
<ChAdWiCk> thanks guys :)
<Corrupter> how do i check to see if i have a firewall enabled?
<mycket> khalif, these are graphical window managers, whre you can start and use programs with X
<ChAdWiCk> sorry LjL
<niko>    soundray, good luck. The nice thing about awk (vs. grep) is that you can "add lines" based on multiple regex cases. Very easy too.
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, thanks ill read it
<jgrieves> anyone know anything about dual monitor support, i need some help with configuration
<snorks> i've read manpage but still dont get it. if i stand in ~ and want to rar ~/2k/ with the same filename as the folder, what is the correct line?
<Millenniumgroup> hi... I tried to install vmware workstation.. and it gave me an errior (right after tar) saying A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<Millenniumgroup> The previous installation was made by the tar installer (version 3).
<khalif> no dice on any of those. Any other searches?
<Corrupter> for some reason not a single bittorrent client will work for me, every file i download never connects, any idea's?
<Millenniumgroup> I only tared, and getting ready to install it, but evry time I try to ./xxxx.pl it keeps saying it's already installed by tar
<MonkeyBlue> I need to remove a driver
<MonkeyBlue> yet i cant find a single way to
<owner989> sounds like you need to configure your router corrupter
<mycket> you found GNOME desktop environment? Thats the thing that does noot work on your machine. Try to reinstall it (right mouse button)
<MonkeyBlue> wha?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, ouch this is the official installer
<PokerFacePenguin> Corrupter: man btdownloadgui
<LjL> MonkeyBlue: what kind of driver?
<MonkeyBlue> A WLAN card
<MonkeyBlue> I had it working through ndiswrapper
<MonkeyBlue> but I reinstalled Ubuntu
<jonathon> i want to make a nautilus script that opens a sudo nautilus and i want the password thing to come up like it does for other programs how can i do that?
<MonkeyBlue> and it has a driver from ubuntu
<ChAdWiCk> with the repository closed :) i get this error http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/6508
<MonkeyBlue>  and  it isnt working
<SOMNIVM> does anyone have a working lexmark x1100 scanner on ubuntu?
<ordinary> Don't let your small children in the sexcopter8000m !
<snorks> i've read manpage but still dont get it. if i stand in ~ and want to rar ~/2k/ with the same filename as the folder, what is the correct line?
<LjL> MonkeyBlue: drivers are often kernel modules, so "rmmod <module-name>" could do it
<hydroksyde> MonkeyBlue: You don't have "drivers" with a monolithic kernel
<hydroksyde> you have kernel modules
<Millenniumgroup> hmm I take it the problem is a rare one? :/
<khalif> I cn't right click with the laptop buttons.... is there another wway to do it?
<Millenniumgroup> im the only one trying to use vmware in here?
<snorks> definiately not
<snorks> me too. i gave up
<jonathon> hello?
<LjL> hydroksyde: actually, i don't see why a kernel module can't *be* a driver ;)
<jgrieves> Millenniumgroup i use vmware
<snorks> Millenniumgroup: i got asked for C headers
<snorks> Millenniumgroup: etc
<MonkeyBlue> Ljl: wheres the modules name
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, this doesnt really apply to me since the application im runing uses the 64 bit libraries my problem is not the compatibility
<LjL> hydroksyde: and on the other hand, a kernel module does not *have* to be a driver, nor does a driver have to be a kernel module in all cases
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, but thanks anyways
<hydroksyde> MokeyBlue: Run lsmod
<LjL> MonkeyBlue: i don't know, but type "lsmod", and you'll see all the modules you have loaded
<jgrieves> Millenniumgroup i never recieved that
<LjL> MonkeyBlue: hopefully, you'll be able to guess the right name from the list
<jgrieves> Millenniumgroup i recieved the same things snorks got
<Millenniumgroup> ok guys, do you know how to continue my install? after I tared it.. I tried to ./xxx.pl but it kept on saying alrayd installed by tar
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I used it in on deb, but I have the same card in one of my systems and the ubuntu install worked great doom3 runs just fine with a 5200 128 mb
<Millenniumgroup> hmm
<Dr_Willis> SOMNIVM,  check the "SANE" homepage for what scanners are supported and how well they are supported
<mycket> khalif, press Enter or the second button (actualize or something like that)
<SOMNIVM> Dr_Willis, I did..it is supported, but I cannot access it
<niko> I'm all Googled-out ... need some spoon feeding ... is there a Linux Kernel for Dummies website that will tell me what  "audit (<timestamp>) intializing" is all about? Is the audit accessible from UserLand?
<SteveW> someone ! tell SteveW about raid
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid matter of fact let me switch to that system and we can check it against it..again with the caveat that it is amd32
<PokerFacePenguin> !raid
<ubotu> I heard raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<SOMNIVM> scanimage -L returns
<SOMNIVM> device `lexmark:/dev/usb/scanner0' is a Lexmark X1100 flatbed scanner
<Dr_Willis> SOMNIVM,  hmm.. i was suprised my scanner worked so well.. may want to check the forums/wikis and see if anyone else has used one.. if that fails its Google time. :(
<SOMNIVM> but there is no /dev/usb/scanner0
<jonathon> how do i make a password promt for programs?
<khalif> Ok... GNOME is in the 'SECTION' window. When I clicked on it, a list of files popped up in the 'PACKAGES' window. Whick package do I look for?
<SteveW> !if only that we enough
<ubotu> No idea, SteveW
<LjL> SOMNIVM: if scanimage -L reports it, it usually means it's working
<LjL> SOMNIVM: what happens if you actually try to use it?
<Lord_Maynoth> so do you guys think dapper will autodetect your windows parititions for you?
<mustard5> grant_, how did it go?
<Dr_Willis> Lord_Maynoth,  i Hope they make it do so.
<Lord_Maynoth> if not how much longer do you think we will have to wait
<grant_> mustard5, didn't make any difference, I'm not sure if I understand what I'm supposed to do.
<SOMNIVM> LjL, scanimage: open of device lexmark:/dev/usb/scanner0 failed: Invalid argument
<Dr_Willis> Lord_Maynoth,  that will eliminate about 10% of the questions in here. Lol.
<LjL> SOMNIVM: that's when running it with sudo?
<SOMNIVM> yep
<SOMNIVM> in su mode
<Lord_Maynoth> it would be nice to have a simple device manager to install and unistall drivers
<mustard5> grant_, from what I read in the thread it uses the first 'supported' resolution/refresh rating that is listed in your xorg.conf
<SirKillalot> do you know a better archive manager than file-roller or ark?
<SOMNIVM> I'm verry confused now... I tried to create the device myself...but it's still not working
<mycket> all, gnome has a lot of packages. press OK or appy or so. synaptic should install all needed packages
<mustard5> grant_, you used the pastebin before?
<grant_> mustard5, is there anyway I can send you/show you my xorg.conf?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell grant_ about pastebin
<grant_> No, what is Pastebin?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ok I am at my machine with the 5200
<Dr_Willis> Lord_Maynoth,  well lets see.. on my last linux box. i dident have to install 'any' drivers :) they were all allready there.
<mustard5> grant_, look for message from ubotu
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, okay except to run doom 3 on minimum
<Lord_Maynoth> yeah but it would be nice to be able to upgrade and install new ones if they were not
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, doom 3 had to be minimum on my comp in windows
<LjL> SOMNIVM: try "export SANE_DEBUG_DLL=128" and "export SANE_DEBUG_LEXMARK=128" (assuming "LEXMARK" is correct)
<grant_> I see.
<Lord_Maynoth> seems like a basic functionality that both windows and macOSX provide
<LjL> SOMNIVM: at least you could get a better idea of what's not working
<grant_> So you want to me post my xorg.conf on there?
<BlackSolaris> Hey guys, with the help of my spanish teacher (an avid Ubuntuer) I was able to edit /etc/modules I think it was so that I didn't have to start ndiswrapper from the terminal when I logged on to use my wireless card, but I forget what the command is to allow access to the file... any ideas?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, however, it was very very playable
<mustard5> grant_, paste your xorg.conf in there..hit submit ..and then show me the URL
<grant_> ok :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I ran it at medium with this machine...my other one runs great on ultra with a 6800 :P
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ok so you could not find the nvidia-settings package?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, wow.. i really wish i could get stuff working right in linux people say it runs so much better
<ChAdWiCk> trying to install mysql 4 i get the following error
<ChAdWiCk>  http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/6508
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, correct
<hydroksyde> Lord_Maynoth: It's just a matter of nobody implementing one
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid have you tried searching it in synaptic?
<insipid> yes
<insipid> and dpkg search
<The_Isle_of_Mark> hmm
<Lord_Maynoth> well its a basic functionality somebody should implement
<niko> Any experts on kernel boot messages in the house?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I am using it right now as we speak
<LjL> Lord_Maynoth: i'm not sure implementing it is that easy in linux
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, why not you ?
<hydroksyde> Lord_Maynoth: Maybe, but Linux is quite different from windows. It would require a bit more abstraction. Which would take more work, and abstraction annoys some people
<grant_> mustard5. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447855
<mustard5> grant_, thanks..checking it out now
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, this is what i get
<hydroksyde> Of course, If it's possible in Mac OS X, it shouldn't be to difficult in Linux
<insipid> insipid@gimli:~/ut2004$ sudo dpkg --search nvidia-settings
<insipid> nvidia-glx: /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/nvidia-settings-user-guide.txt.gz
<SOMNIVM> LjL, look at this:
<SOMNIVM> [lexmark]  x1100_usb_bulk_write: returned Invalid argument (size = 4, expected 4)
<SOMNIVM> [lexmark]  x1100_usb_bulk_read: returned Invalid argument (size = 255, expected 255)
<Lord_Maynoth> I am not a dev I am an end user...  I am not going to spend the next 20 years learning to code worth a crap just to add a basic feature every other consumer os has to linux
<SOMNIVM> hahahahahaha
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, if everyone think that way ... you won't be using linux now
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid have you sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ?
<hydroksyde> Lord_Maynoth: The way to do this in linux is to get the kernel source, run make gconfig, switch on what you do need and switch off what you don't
<insipid> Package nvidia-settings is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid you have all the repos enabled?
<Red-Sox> i have windows installed right now, I want ubuntu too, I installed windows on a 250g hard drive, but on a 100g partition, If I install ubuntu on a new partition, does it automaticly install grub, and when I start up, grub pops up, i choose which one I want, and viola, its done? is it that simple? P.S. windows partition is C://
<Lord_Maynoth> should be able to add/remove/upgrade device drivers from gui
<hydroksyde> gconfig is a GUI
<mustard5> grant_, still thinking about it....:)
<hydroksyde> However, I don't think there's any reason why a heavilly modular distro like ubuntu shouldn't
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid got to system>administration>synaptic package manager
<khalif> *WHEW!* I finally got all of the packages selected. What's next?
<grant_> :)
<grant_> mustard5, Inside breezy, i am running 1024x768 @75khz, not sure if that helps you.
<jonathon> what command can i use to make natilus open n the current directory?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, okay i remember editing my sources.list i THINK i got them all.. okay im in synaptic
<mycket> khalif, try to install or apply
<khalif> ok
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid once there click settings repos
<niko> Where can one learn about kernel boot messages?
<pepsi> jonathon, nautilus ./ ?
<mustard5> grant_, yeah...I was wondering what that 'modeline' part was...did you add that?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid actually reposotories
<grant_> Yes.
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yep i know it says i got universe
<mustard5> grant_, k...
<wickedpuppy> niko, google
<grant_> I also added the vertrefresh and horizrefresh, didn't seem to make any difference however :S
<mustard5> grant_, k
<niko> wickedpuppy -- been there done that
<jonathon> nautilus ./  ??
<wickedpuppy> niko, if not on google then its going to be tough ... don't you think ?
<khalif> had to put my disc back in. it'll be a sec......
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, what am i looking for here
<mycket> khalif, ok
<pepsi> jonathon, is that not what you want?
<Red-Sox> is it that simple?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid the nvidia-settings is in the Restricted copyright section
<wickedpuppy> niko, you can always email to linus ... search for linus email at osdl.org ... i forgot the exact name
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid is that enabled?
<niko> wickedpuppy, yeah, that's why I'm asking here. Unfortuneatly the term is too general ("audit <timestamp> initializing")
<jonathon> doesnt seem to work
<mustard5> grant_, so did you add that in an attempt to fix this problem or another problem?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i only see it in backports
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, ill check my sources.list
<niko> wickedpuppy LOL, ask linus himself? like he doesn't have better things to do then teach newbies
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid are you using breezy?
<grant_> In attempt to fix this problem.
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<insipid> oops
<insipid> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<wickedpuppy> niko, he does really ... subscribe to kernel mailing list .. he is busy teaching newbie kernel hackers
<mustard5> grant_, k..well I'm thinking you should backup your current xorg.conf and try it without it
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yes.. im not used to this synaptic if you wondering why i do everything in the console
<mustard5> grant_, are you using ctrl + alt + backspace to restart GDM ?
<rambo3> fixed my alsa sound card problem , bought a new sound card . ali M5455 doesnt work with this new kernel
<grant_> Though, it won't make any difference? as it was like this before I added that.
<grant_> Yes.
<rambo3> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I normally do to, dont sweat it
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ok so in synaptic clisk settings repos and then click add
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, anyways deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe      i need to add main restricted right?
<niko> wickedpuppy, I'm way below a kernel hacker ; I just want to know if there is userland info available about this "audit" thing. And/or what is the audit thing anyway?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid select the restricted and add it
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid yes!
<PokerFacePenguin> niko: http://www.linux-m32r.org/lxr/http/source/kernel/audit.c
<hosler_> where can i download the w32codecs?
<mustard5> grant_, I'm not too good with xorg.conf problems :)
<jonathon> im running the command gksudo nautilus ./ and it fails
<Tom39|ubuntu> Hi al, I'm attempting to use Breezy to remote desktop conncet into Windows XP.  I have Windows XP running Ultra VNC, and I'm trying to connect with Terminal Server Client from Breezy.  What kind of settings do I need to tell the tsclient to get it working?
<wickedpuppy> niko, what was the search term you used for google ?
<niko> PokerFacePenguin, thanks a lot , I'll check it out
<rambo3> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<grant_> hehe.
<niko> wickedpuppy: GOOGLE  audit linux kernel
<jonathon> im running the command gksudo nautilus ./ and it fails anyone know why?
<hosler_> !easysource
<ubotu> I guess easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<rambo3> sudo nautilus ?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, tada i see it!... that was almost as easy as editing sources.list
<wickedpuppy> niko, happy reading the c code ... :P
<jonathon> gksudo
<Dr_Willis> jonathon,  any more secific error? running Nautilus as root is sort of.. well... nasty :P
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid easier really...come on admit it lol
<PokerFacePenguin> wickedpuppy: it gives the goals tho
<grant_> mustard, I'll restart gdm again.
<steve_laptop> HELP lol can someone please tell me how to set up access to all users for NETGO?
<jonathon> its the gksudo i think
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ok so get that installed and run it...nice setting can be modified with it
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, as a lover of the terminal NEVER! :P GUI's are sinful
<jonathon> i got an idea for a work around anyway
<niko> wickedpuppy, I'll take a look, I've dipped my toes in those waters 10 yrs ago
<insipid> like beer
<rambo3> system -> administration ->users
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid without GUIs there is no ut2004
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, shhh :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid of course you could play it in ascii I guess
<Dr_Willis> DOOM with the ascii lib!
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, im not supposed to install closed sources drivers eeeep and binary video games!!! the debian community will shoot me
<vbgunz> does Linux have any really cool FREE 1st person shooter games?
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  RTCW:ET
* Mulder puts out a contract for insipid 
<PokerFacePenguin> wickedpuppy: basically looks like it is the "go between" for talking between the kernel and "user space"
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  http://www.fileplanet.com/124801/120000/fileinfo/Return-to-Castle-Wolfenstein:-Enemy-Territory-Client-v2.60-%5BLinux%5D
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I am a cli guy myself..and yeah I converted from deb a couple weeks ago...I am not looking back I love ubuntu
<khalif> OK, all packages have been installed.....
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: I loved RTCW but ET is the MP right?
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  of course. :P
<rambo3> and americas army
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: I will check it out... Is it fun? Have you tried it?
<Dr_Willis> Then theres "Cube" and the doom clones..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid it is a nice smooth distro with room for tweaks and stuff that most noob distros leave out
<khalif> what's next?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, just depends on the situation for me.. i have been gone from linux so ubuntu helps me get back into the game
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  its one of the most popular games out..:P well its old now.. but its still a blast
<hosler_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<hosler_> !javadebs
<ubotu> javadebs is, like, totally, Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid that's punny
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ok so is it installed?
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: is there a Gamers site for Linux... Showcasing games made for Linux or the such/
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, anyways its installed
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  i just installed the 2.55 version.. then relized it had a 2.60 version out and had to redownload it.. thts why   i had that link.
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  several Linux Gamer sites. Google for "Linux game tome"
<insipid> www.happypenguin.org
<insipid> for games
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ok from your cli ;) type nvidia-settings
<insipid> oh i know
<insipid> im there
<Dr_Willis> 'slune' is fun also.. and  the various emulators are a blast
<insipid> sry
<mycket> khalif, then we have to make sure that the old configurations are deleted, close synaptic, ant in the shell type "rm -rf .*" then reboot
<SOMNIVM> LjL, is it normal that the scanner is only detected like an usb device without any driver being loaded when I plug it in the usb port?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ok check the opengl section and disable the cpu instuction set
<LjL> SOMNIVM: yes, i think so... wouldn't be too sure tho
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: Damn... I have to pay Fileplanet to get the game? Thats wild... I wish Steam would make a native Linux client
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid restart x then go back to it and re-enable it
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  not really :P just to use their premium servers.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid mine took that to get it going
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  but that url was to my download.. im a paid user. :P
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: ahh
<khalif> how do I reboot?
<SOMNIVM> I mean dmesg returns:
<SOMNIVM> [4295246.992000]  usb 2-1.1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, eh okay.. how about flipping and vblank
<neil_dugan> I have the kubuntu LiveCD I was wondering how to get access to the HD.
<khalif> from the terminal?
<SOMNIVM> and no module is loaded
<mycket> khalif, sudo reboot
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid leave those as is for now
<The_Isle_of_Mark> the flipping should be checked by default
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, this seems silly but hey.. ive had to do stranger things i guess
<jayr> hello
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, brb
<khalif> ok still in the white terminal....
<jayr> I need help setting up python path for blender3d
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid yep
<gi2k15> can qparted resize ntfs partitions?
<khalif> going down now!
<The_Isle_of_Mark> GL
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, forgot how to leave x
<insipid> ctr alt backspace?
<mycket> khalif, yep, from the terminal. and if that did not work - well, you have to ask someone else...
<arentie> hello, when ubutnu is going through the boot process, the screen displays; however, when the login screen appears my monitor quits working
<khalif> ok loading modules now.....
<arentie> is their an article related to this issue?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, ok
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ok do this real quick
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i just re-enabled it
<insipid> right?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> before you enable it do a quick and dirty check with glxgears
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ah ok
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid disable it again and lets do a quick glxgears check
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid but dont exit X
<mycket> khalif, don't forget to chosse GNOME when logging in again, or you'ss be in safe terminal again.
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, okay glxgears is running
<khalif> What is that clicking sound that comes on when the log-in window starts up?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid with the instructions disabled do a glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<neil_dugan> I have the kubuntu LiveCD I was wondering how to get access to the HD.
<jayr> is there way to run blender with python2.3
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, omg i remember this.. LOL
<jayr> I cant figure out how to change python 2.4 to 2.3
<jayr> just temporarily
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid it will give you your frame rate of glxgears...not a benchmark, but it is a way to check performance
<mycket> Gmome makes a lot of noise :-) I dont think thats an error
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yeah okay looking at some fps's
<Dr_Willis> what is the silly option to make glxgears spit out the fps anyway?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> right now this machine gets 330 or so frams per sec
<The_Isle_of_Mark> er 3300
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, for glx gears these are pretty nasty 1129
<Dr_Willis> glxgears --help and -help dont show nothing. :( and no man pages that i saw wither.
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: i am in queue for downloading RTCW:ET... 22 minutes... I notice it is a .RUN file... How will I use that when I get it?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Dr_Willis, see post above...it hurts to type it
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  ./whatever.rin
<khalif> A window popped up saying that GDM_failsafe is the default.
<Dr_Willis> -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark   - wow..
<khalif> Should I make GNOME the default?
<mycket> make GNOME the default
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid yeah that is nasty
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: So just run it? No install or dpkg -i or anything... just run?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, something is terribly wrong
<Dr_Willis> The_Isle_of_Mark,   makes ya wonder why the idiots dident bother to put a -help option in tht stated that.
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  yea.. install it as a user.
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  waiting 20 min - ick.
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: sweet :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid yes it is...I have heard of some 32 bit libs needed to run things correctly on the nvidia cards
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  i got it allready downloaded. :P ya can proberly find it from some other site as well..
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: I am in queue with FilePlanet... I used my gamespy account...
<fenris> hi
<khalif> Still nothing!
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  Hmm.. oh yea.. im a founder club member. :P i got  special access I guess.
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, man im really starting to wonder, wtf i installed 64 bit.. i thought it would be nice to learn 64 bit assembly.. but wow so aggrevating
<khalif>  grrr!
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: I assume you play it? Can I put you in my buddy list for a game later?
<fenris> is it possible that there is no tomcat package in ubuntu? or am i overlooking something...
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  yea.. let me get gamespy fires up and see what myname is
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,   i am  Dr_Willis   on gamespy.. amazing eh! :P
<vbgunz> I meant here, but that'll be cool too... I don't really use gamespy, just have an account... Does RTCW support VOIP so we can takl in game?
<mycket> khalif, ok - then i don't know, too - sorry. But there are a lot of problems on a thinkpad 600.
<justin__> I've been using ubuntu for a while now....within that last month or so, my "Applications" menu stopped working!  "Places" and "System" still work, but when I click on "Applications", it shows the menu for a very brief split-second, and then the menu is replaced with a tiny little grey box.  Anyone else having this problem?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark,  althought after my googling i have never hear anyone have problems
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, with 64 b it opengl libs
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid yeah...looking for that info I read at some time...I need to get an amd64 to learn things...the way of the future I hear :)
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  not that i know of.
<ChAdWiCk> trying to install mysql 4 i get the following error  http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/6508
<mycket> khalif, type "thinkpad 600 ubuntu" in google, maybe you find a hint
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, future is looking grim
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  trying to think of an easy way to send you that file..
<mburoff> I have a quick hardware question for anyone.  I have an AMD64 X2 4800+ which is supposed to run at 2.6GHz... however.. the systeminformation says that it's running at 1005MHz... is this just a linux setting... or do i need to chnage my processor speed somewhere
<khalif> ok! thanks for all your help mycket
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: I am in queue, about another 10 minutes, I'll start downloading it
<mycket> khalif, OK. Good luck!
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  its 260mb :P
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: no problem, about 30 minutes on my line maybe
<Dr_Willis> in 10 min time i could have it downloaded like  2x lol.
<insipid> there is lots of neat games in linux like planeshift
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I tried to give planeshift some server cpu time and bandwidth and they didnt want it
<levander> liable: the HOWTO you pointed me to is just what i needed, almost.  You don't know of one for grub instead of lilo do you?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid damn that amd64
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: I hear that... I use to have a really good line but since I moved, I can no longer have services like Brighthouse, Verizon, etc :(
<vbgunz> insipid: thanks for that happypenguin link!
<justin__> so....everyone else has a working "Applications" menu?
<cyphase> how do you prevent an account from being logged into via SSH?
<ilcid> How do I resize a partition?
<liable> levander: nah, sorry
<gi2k15> ilcid on ubuntu?
<ilcid> gi2k15 yes
<djk_> ilcid: qtparted
<gi2k15> qparted
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I dont think you'll need a recompile, but have you tried to get a more specific kernel if there is one?
<grant_> mustard5. No luck :(
<gi2k15> but can qparted resize ntfs?
<ilcid> I want to resize a ext3 partition
<ilcid> I think its ext3 at least
<gi2k15> so qparted will help
<djk_> gi2k15: qtparted can.. so i assume qparted should too
<gi2k15> but that question was for everyone
<gi2k15> hum...
<mahangu> what's the difference between ls and dir?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i really dont understand the packaging methods of ubuntu
<gi2k15> much better doing that on linux than using partitionmagic
<ilcid> Is qtparted on the live cd?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, but the one i got seemed like the right choice at first glance
<gi2k15> probably yes
<cyphase> How do you prevent an account from being logged into via SSH?
<ardchoille> ilcid: do you have a copy of MEPIS?
<gi2k15> mahangu: ls = dir on linux
<gi2k15> i think :P
<insipid> vbgunz, np.. its a really great site
<ilcid> ardchoille: no
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid yeah it seems so, but maybe you should check in synaptic for the kernel images
<vbgunz> insipid: :)
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, one sec
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid go to synaptic and check out base system, base system restricted and base system universe and see if anything makes more sense
<The_Isle_of_Mark> I dont have your repos setup since I am 32bit, but it shoudl be in there
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, im thinking maybe the k8
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid sounds good
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, im asuming if its not xeon its k8
<mahangu> gi2k15, there is a dir command in bash too
<cyphase> How do you prevent an account from being logged into via SSH?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, yeah sounds good
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid make sure you get the headers
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, now is this gonna deal with my boot manager for me
<justin__> can i get a little help from someone?
<djk_> mahangu: mmh the man pages seem to be identical
<mahangu> djk_, yeah, wierd
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, yes, it'll add it to it and make it default for you
<justin__> cyphase, sorry, i don't know...
<gi2k15> mahangu dont they do the same thing?
<ilcid> How do I resize partitions in gparted? I can't change anything in the resize box
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, so i need to get the new kernel package and the restricted modules reboot then run the nv drivers in the new kernel?
<neil_dugan> I have the kubuntu LiveCD I was wondering how to get access to the HD.
<gi2k15> try man dir
<gi2k15> and see if there's something different
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, that is what I would do
<insipid> neil_dugan, mount it
<djk_> gi2k15: i just said that the man pages seem to be identical ;)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, I think the generic kernel is probably lame on the 3dnow stuff, you know?
<gi2k15> so they may do de same thing :P
<Dandel> how do i change the mapping of the sorround sound and mic?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, brb this seems like a long shot but hey lets check it out
<mahangu> gi2k15, im writing an article, and wondering if to use ls or dir as an example
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid long shot? nah man
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, I wish I had a 64bit now so I could check it out
<gi2k15> ls is the default command on linux to list the contents of the directory
<djk_> ilcid: you'll need the required programs for the filesystem you want to manipulate
<gi2k15> use it instead of dir
<niggpie> Hello!  I'm having difficulty extracting .rar archive files.  I installed P7Zip, however I can't find any documentation on the author's website or through google searches.  I cannot find a man page entry either, however when I do a whereis, I am told that it is here: p7zip: /usr/lib/p7zip
<niggpie> .  Is anyone familiar with this console app?  Can someone give me a hand?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, its fun to fiddle around with.. but once you actualy need to use your system for something you get mad hehe
<neil_dugan> insipid: On a lot of LiveCDs there is an app to do it automatically or at least generate the '/etc/fstab' file, is there nothing on ubuntu/kubuntu
<mahangu> gi2k15, is there a RFC that says it's default? a spec?
<mahangu> i dont see anything like it
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I think I would install the 32 bit kernel for those times until the 64 bit software arena stablizes
<insipid> neil_dugan, not sure actually.. never tried sorry i gave you such a generic useless reply
<mahangu> as djk_ said, both have identical man pages
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, man i reboot this comp like 50 times a day with windows alone :)
<gi2k15> mahangu I believe ls was created first. this MAY come since unix time
<gi2k15> but i'm not sure
<mahangu> mmm
<djk_> niggpie: i don't kow p7zip, but for rar you can use unrar (nonfree) ..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid get rid of windows
<neil_dugan> insipid: Is there a way to setup a persistant home directory I might put a mount script in?
<mahangu> interesting to do some history
<gi2k15> yes yes
<mahangu> neil_dugan, why not use /etc/fstab?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i can't some of my games wont run in linux and im very involved in them like freelancer
<crouton> howdy folks
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ever used cedega?
<gi2k15> but if it helps, every article I've read about linux always use ls instead of dir
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yep
<neil_dugan> mahangu: because it will be reset when I next boot.
<mahangu> insipid, use cedege, most games run it it i hear
<mahangu> neil_dugan, why would it reset?
<djk_> insipid: get a gf with a pc then :p
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid worked great for me
<niggpie> djk_: I'm familiar with IZArc, Winzip, and WinRAR when it comes to Windows, but for Linux I'm lost.  I was told P7Zip worked for .rar files from a command prompt.
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, not mine.. freelancer is a microsoft game
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid it has come a long way
<mahangu> gi2k15, yeah i know, but isnt that habit?
<neil_dugan> mahangu: its a LiveCD and nothing is perminent, unless it on a HD somewhere.
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i just checked the database freelancer not supported.. and gunz the duel isnt even listed
* mahangu humbly interjects that the only good microsoft game has been Halo
<gi2k15> probably not. I think dir was implemented on bash shell for people that came from MS-DOS
<djk_> niggpie: i have never used p7zip, but i know that unrar (nonfree) works
<mahangu> neil_dugan, oh, live cd, my bad
<mahangu> gi2k15, hmmm, yeah
<SteveW> RAID experience? msg me pls!!!
<pozdiy> iwconfig does not show any wlan entry, how to detect my miniPCI wifi card?
<crouton> halo was boring, freelancer was much better
<niggpie> djk_: alright, thx for the info :)
<mahangu> i really should google that
<djk_> niggpie: sure :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid well I am not a hardcore gamer so I dont keep up...I use it for those games I really like and would hate to leave behind with windows
<mahangu> SteveW, state your problem clearly for the whole channel to see
<mahangu> The_Isle_of_Mark, like? :) but let's take that to offtopic, heh ;-)
<neil_dugan> mahangu: most othere LiveCD automatically add the HD partitions to the /etc/fstab file kubuntu doesn't seem to do this.
<gi2k15> mahangu probably dir on linux is an alias for ls, but I can't confirm that
<mahangu> neil_dugan, i dont use live cds
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, hehe i only have a 60 gb hd.. windows wastes about 18 gigs of it :(
<mahangu> gi2k15, no, it has a seperate man entry
<crouton> anybody knowledgeable about Unbuntu and Subversion?
<mahangu> !svn
<ubotu> it has been said that svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<mahangu> crouton, go for it
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid it'll run it from ntfs installations
<gi2k15> yes, but if they are the same, so it can be an alias
<mahangu> crouton, also apt-cache search subversion
<gi2k15> or just two shell program that do the same thing
<crouton> yeah yeah, but I've already done that. I have a specific question.
<mahangu> crouton, ask
<BotBuilder> whoah
<mahangu> crouton, as a rule in here, just ask
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, you mean mount the partician and run the game?
<BotBuilder> we must be talking about what i did
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid yes
<BotBuilder> *just
<SteveW> anyone know how to configure ubuntu fresh install onto a SATA RAID1 Promise Fastrak TX2 S150 Dell Poweredge with no IDE drive!
<BotBuilder> installed svn ;p
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, sounds nice until it tries to write a saved game
<crouton> I need to compile the 'latest' version of libapache2-svn to match subversion-1.2.3.  The version in breezy repositories is 1.2.0.
<BotBuilder> anyway, how should i make a server?
<BotBuilder> (svn)
<neil_dugan> insipid: Is there a way to setup a persistant home directory for the ubuntu/kunbuntu LiveCDs?
<mahangu> crouton, why not just apt get the packages you need
<BotBuilder> svnserve or mod_dav_svn
<crouton> BotBuilder - did you do a source compile of subversion 1.2.3?
<insipid> neil_dugan, never used the livecd's im not the right person
<mahangu> brb
<BotBuilder> crouton - no
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ntfs is stablizing on linux and besides you can tell it to save the data for games on your extfs partition
<neil_dugan> insipid: Sorry didn't mean to direct the question just to you,
<BotBuilder> sudo apt-get install subversion
<crouton> BotBuilder - well I did, and I'm trying to avoid using the Subversion 1.2.0 packages in Breezy repositories
<BotBuilder> oh
<BotBuilder> different topics then
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid it can just read the game executables from it if you want to
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, brb we can continue discussion in a sec
<jchurchill> mahangu, the standard that specifies 'ls' is POSIX
<BotBuilder> I'm trying to figure out whether i should use svnserve or mod_dav_svn
<BotBuilder> which is more common?
<crouton> You can do both and decide based on your personal experience
<mahangu> jchurchill, thank you! got a url for that?
<crouton> I just need to find 'mod_dav_svn' that matches the latest subversion source..
<gi2k15> mahangu try this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ls
<mbmccormick> does ubuntu come with ndiswrapper installed?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> mbmccormick, no, but it is an easy install
<Dandel> i doubt it... what card are ya using?
<Amaranth> no
<jonathon> how do i make apt ignore dependencies?
<mbmccormick> im using the linksys wusb11 version 4. its supported by the software...
<kent> jonathon, you dont want it do ignore dependencies. Its a feature.. :)
<Rev-Marc> what is the secret to viewing shred folders on other computers?
<jonathon> i do want it to ignore its holding me back
<Rev-Marc> shred = shared
<funktown> Rev-Marc.. other windows computers? or linux?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, cool i guess it did the drivers automatically for me
<neil_dugan> Is there a way to setup a persistant home directory for the ubuntu/kunbuntu LiveCDs?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, wb, so how is glxgears now?
<Rev-Marc> linux now but both eventually
<jonathon> is there no way to ignore the dependencies?
<kent> jonathon, what is holding you back?
<insipid> gah -iaknowledgethatthisisnotabenchmark?
<Rev-Marc> I have shared folders with Samba on both computers
<kent> jonathon, if you really need to trick the system then read the manual for dpkg.  It can ignore deps as fare as I know..
<jonathon> i want to install azurues and it wants to install jre1.4 and i have like 1.5.0
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Rev-Marc, open your home folder and type smb://<ipaddress or name of machine> and there you go
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<jchurchill> mahangu, POSIX url is http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/toc.htm
<eazel7> hi ppl
<kent> jonathon, if you have azureus as a .deb package locally. Just read the manual for dpkg and it will work.  I think its something like "dpkg --force-ignore " or something..
<jchurchill> mahangu, look at 'shells and utilities'
<mbmccormick> has anyone setup web/dns hosting on their ubuntu box? is it easy to do?
<eazel7> anyone lost GLX extension on dapper as me?
<jonathon> when apt downloads its in deb form?
<insipid> the_isle_of_mark im looking at a 10 fps increase on average
<jonathon> kent: when apt downloads its in deb form?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid that is not so special is it?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, thats not much
<Rev-Marc> I open the home folder and I can not see anywhere to type anything
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, considering im 2000 below
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid well man you have reached the limit of my knowledge
<insipid> 6705 frames in 5.0 secs
<djk_> jonathon: in which repo did you find azureus?
<ricardo> ol
<jonathon> breezy extras from the ubuntguide website
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid If I had a 64 bit wokring we could do a diff on the files and find out wnat it might be, but I dont so we cant and that sucks
<kent> jonathon, I think you can tell apt to only download it and not install it. Then you can manually run "dpkg -i --force-depends" (which i think it is, and not as above..).  If you cant tell apt to only download it, then browse the server which holds it from firerox/epiphany.. :)
<djk_> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<Milenko> I reeeally hate windows
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i can pop in a 32 bit kernel but i sense compatibility issues
<Milenko> lol
<jonathon> well i think i got enough info to go forth and konquer ;P
<djk_> kent: there's a force-yes option for apt...
<djk_> !javadeb
<ubotu> I heard javadeb is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<jonathon> whats force-yes do?
<pantz> anyone have any idea why when i mount my SD camera card now - it names all photos in capital letters - this is new behaviour on Breezy
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i know your not the person to be asking.. but could i run both a 32 bit and a 64 kernel in the same environment?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid the amd64 is supposed to run 32bit natively just fine
<Rev-Marc> what is the secret to viewing shared folders on other computers?
<jonathon> i dont need java its already installed but it wants to apt-get a lower version so i want to ignore it
<Rev-Marc> I have shared folders with Samba on both computers
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, no
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, im woried about conflicts
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, yeah
<djk_> jonathon: apt will continue without prompting...
<funktown> Rev-Marc.. go to your "Network" tab in Nautilus.. thats all I had to do =)
<mbmccormick> in windows, i can "allow other computers to share this computer's internet connection". can i do this in ubuntu?
<jonathon> I did it in synaptic
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid everyone I know with amd64 is running the 32 bit version of their preffered os..windows xp 32bit and linux 32bit
<Milenko> like i said
<Milenko> i REEEALLY hate windows
<djk_> jonathon: either way, get the deb from the link ubotu sent you.. and the javadeb was for me..:p
<Rev-Marc> where do i find nautilus?
<Milenko> rebooted yesterday and BAM bluescreen
<Mulder> mbmccormick, of course
<Milenko> havent seen one of them in years..
<fridge> Is it fairly straightforward to go from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<jonathon> ;P hey can u send me something from the bot on manpages?
<Milenko> i feel.. betrayed
<Milenko> lol
<mbmccormick> cool, thanks
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, why get the processor then?  just better made?
<funktown> Rev-Mark.. Nautilus is your file-browser (in Gnome)
<Rev-Marc> I am running the 64bit Ubuntu on my AMD 64 laptop
<mahangu> jchurchill, thanks mate, gotta run, bookmarked it!
<insipid> Rev-Marc, im having problems with nvidia
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid because if you are going to buy hardware, why buy something that is not futureproof in any way...they are not going to be developing 32 bit procs anymore
<djk_> jonathon: there's not much to know about manpages... just type man foo  where foo is the name of the prog
<jonathon> rev-marc are u having trouble file sharing
<Rev-Marc> yes I am having trouble with file sharing
<jonathon> do u care whether its secure or not?
<mbmccormick> for those who used shipit to get the ubuntu distro, how long did it take for united states delivery?
<djk_> perhaps 4-6 weeks? ;)
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, actually my amd64 low-end 3000+ benchmarked better than a 3.0 ghz intel on a 32 bit os... and mine is only 2.0 ghz
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid besides microsuck has funky software for 64bit...talk about crashes
<Rev-Marc> no
<jonathon> security = share makes ur folder share similar to the way windows xp home does
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i was actually able to run ut2004 with a nvidia geforce mx400 and that is amazing
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid maybe a reinstall of the 32 bit ubuntu would be prudent at this time?
<insipid> geforce 2
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i dont have the 32 bit version
<insipid> ill have to download it
<PokerFacePenguin> insipid: UT rocks
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid dl it
<Rev-Marc> insipid I my laptop has a mobitlty radion 9600
<jonathon> rev-marc: best place to start is /etc/samba/smb.conf id back it up first tho
<Rev-Marc> OK
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, okay will it clean up all this garbage on my bootloader
<Rev-Marc> will try now
<funktown> if I install xmodmap.. will i have to configure .xmodmaprc myself?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Insipid no, but you can clean that up
<PokerFacePenguin> insipid: how is the performance on UT on wine?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, your right i wont really care about 53 bit assembly for another year anyways
<insipid> PokerFacePenguin, ut classic?
<PokerFacePenguin> 2003
<insipid> PokerFacePenguin, never did 2003
<insipid> PokerFacePenguin, i did ut2004 native linux install on a geforce 2 mx 400 in debian sid once
<The_Isle_of_Mark> PokerFacePenguin, I did and it runs fine, I never did any benchmarks, but I never had any problems either...I use cedega
<PokerFacePenguin> insipid: havent felt like installing it under wine yet...but I solved that bugger under windows....lol
<insipid> ran like a beuty
<insipid> ah
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, whats the name of the burner... k3b right?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid all this talk of fps games makes me want to crank up quake 4
* PokerFacePenguin takes mental note of cedega for UT
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid gnomebaker is the one to use with gnome
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, how long you gonna be around
<ShaddAFK> Hey, I've got a problem...I installed ubuntu on a dell inspiron with a broken LCD. I've had it hooked up to an old packard bell monitor but no matter what I do, once X starts the monitor loses all signal.
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, im bored im gonna reformat
<arentie> I'm having display problems
<Mulder> has q4 been ported to linux?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid that sounds like me...I should be here a while
<Shadda> Even after toggling to CRT on the laptop keyboard, I get no signal
<Shadda> has anyone experienced this?
<arentie> ShaddAFK, I have the same problem...
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i did this one time and whiped a research paper
<insipid> whoops :)
<arentie> Once X starts I lose the monitor
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid you are gonna reformat the entire drive?
<insipid> no
<Mulder> Shadda, kill X and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to reflect the crt monitor
<insipid> but im whiping out this partition
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid well dont go losing anything
<insipid> linux is my primary operating system
<insipid> i wont
<insipid> you learn your lesson after a while
<arentie> Mulder, how do I kill X?
<PokerFacePenguin> tar is your friend
<Shadda> Mulder: will do, thanks
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ok...gotta go check on the baby, I'll be back around in a few...lemme know when you get it running again
<PokerFacePenguin> :)
<Mulder> arentie, ctrl alt backspace
<arentie> ok thanks
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, im curious why does 1280x1024 in gnome feel like friggin 800X600
<insipid> lol
<Stormx2> insipid: I agree!
<Shadda> arentie: if its a default install, ubuntu will autologin and restart x though heh
<insipid> Stormx2,  :)
<crouton> anyone know where libapache2-dev documentation goes?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid they want it easy and friendlly
<skulrid__> hi
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i ment everything seems so large
<Stormx2> Yep
<Stormx2> It does
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I guess :p ok baby crying now...it'll be a few minutes
<insipid> okay
<Stormx2> there was a nice mock up of gnome on gnome-look.org
<skulrid__> ppl I have mplayer plug-in on firefox, but when I try to see any video on a site, there is no audio, any help plz??
<Stormx2> of how it should look ;-)
<funktown> skulrid__ make sure you dont have any audio running before you attempt to view media through firefox
<PokerFacePenguin> crouton: /usr/doc maybe?
<skulrid__> no i turned averything off
<crouton> PokerFacePenguin: nay
<skulrid__> funktown no sound... :S
* PokerFacePenguin wonders if he uses the focker method
<arentie> Mulder, I select ctrl+alt+Backspace, but monitor doesn't respond
<Mulder> arentie, weird
<Mulder> arentie, how about try dumping yourself in  a cli then. ctrl alt f1
<Mulder> use the ctrl and alt keys on the left side of the keyboard
<arentie> I did you the left side
<skulrid__> funktown now its working... lol =)
<arentie> Mulder, I did use the left side
<Mulder> does that put you at a login prompt?
<arentie> no
<nathan__> i'm having an issue with hibernation
<arentie> shall I try ctrl alt f1
<Mulder> yes
<Mulder> do that
<arentie> ok
<ggg> please, help: I need to set up environment Variables, I did it in /etc/profile and works great when logging in from console, but won work when using X.. any idea?
<Shadda> Mulder: any way to detect monitor info? This monitor is about 10 years old heh, god only knows what H/VSyncs it has
<nathan__> i recently installed the 3d accelerator drivers for ATI and now when i put my computer into hibernation it doesn't return back up when i switch it on again
<Mulder> Shadda, lol um... no idea.  you can try X --configure BUT that might just pickup your broken lcd... worth a shot though
<The_Isle_of_Mark> arentie, are you trying to restart the x server?
<pantz> anyone know where the mount options are defined for the 'auto-mounting' of usbkeys?
<PokerFacePenguin> crouton: hmm...maybe ls -R | grep apache | grep doc   would work from the /
<djk_> pantz: ivman does the automounting.
<djk_> !ivman
<ubotu> it has been said that ivman is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IvmanConfigAction.xml
<Mulder> ggg, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-freebsd/2004-February/msg00000.html
<ggg> thanks
<Mulder> errr ooops
<Mulder> wrong one
<crouton> PokerFacePenguin: doesn't really matter much
<Mulder> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2005-August/msg00139.html
<arentie> Mulder, ctrl alt f1 worked
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<arentie> Mulder, do I modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Mulder> ggg, actually scrap that last link again. http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/08/msg01245.html directly answers your quesiton in an easier way
<Mulder> arentie, i suspect so.
<ggg> ok, thanks a lot..
<arentie> I believe the problem is with the refresh rate
<arentie> what is the command that would reveal the refresh rate?
<Mulder> i dont think there is one
<Mulder> i can suggest you do X --configure
<Mulder> but again if your monitor is broken that might have issues
<Mulder> --configure is Xorg's autodetection
<TnT|away> ive just installed ubuntu 5.04 how do i make it auto logon?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> does anyone know when the ubuntu lpi test is going to be available?
<Mulder> auto logons are a bad idea
<crouton> not if you're running a mythbox
<TnT|away> still i want it to auto logon
<djk_> Mulder: that depends on the situation...
<Shadda> Mulder: --configure is an invalid option
<kbrooks> brb
<TnT|away> its actually my ubuntu server
<Mulder> Shadda, config?
<kbrooks> killing X
<pantz> djk_, what is ivman - i find no trace of it on my system
<TnT|away> so i want it auto logon
<Mulder> i forgot the flag, but it was something like configure
<kbrooks> screen is kind of ...
<kbrooks> "dithered"
<Shadda> -configure
<Shadda> however
<djk_> pantz: go to the link ubotu posted...
<Shadda> When I run it, I get "Missing output drivers. Configuration failed"
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, long download :)... im really liking how ubuntu has the bounty system
<wastrel> is there a way to unsuckify the gnome file dialogs?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid they are doing a lot of things right
<djk_> wastrel: by using kde ;)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I think they put a lot of thought into the distro before coming out with it
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, they are making a desktop distrobution for end-users without sacrificing the the morals of open sources and free software
<TnT|away> ive just installed ubuntu 5.04 how do i make it auto logon?
<wastrel> someone should make a drop-in library replacement that de-gimps the damn things
<pantz> djk_, i did but i checked for  /etc/ivman/ and it doesn't exist - so what i am wondering is what is 'auto-mounting' my usb right now?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid yeah and not dumbing it down to the point of being limited
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I tried xandros once and it was terrible what they did to deb
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yeah its alot easier to get "restricted" packages.. just not required
<Mulder> TnT|away, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf looka t flags concerning autologin
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, keeping is free and keepin it real at the same time :)
<Mulder> TnT|away, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12777.html
<TnT|away> thanks'
<djk_> pantz: i guess ubuntu does it differently then..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, yeah man, I own a server farm and I am thinking about using ubuntu for my images on new or replacement machine
<The_Isle_of_Mark> s
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i personally would run a *bsd on a server, but thats just me
<yatesy> sound choice
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, we have already determined by me trying to get these drivers installed im a unix neophyte
<pantz> djk_, you running kubuntu then i gather?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid unfortunately that is not an option, I have customers that want functionality that bsds dont have...I rent dedicated servers and such
<yatesy> like what?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, ahhh i would likely use pure debian then... but then again what do i know
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I am by no means a unix noob...just on some things...like multimedia drivers lol
<djk_> pantz: yes
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i was referring to me
<kbrooks> i need some MAJOR help
<joanra> Hello
<kbrooks> i left the screen on for 3 hours
<kbrooks> and somehow it changed
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, thankfully i pick up on this stuff rather quickly.. last time i was running debian i got really proficient.. but im also quick to forget
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, deb is nice, but I want to support a commercial linux...one that I agree with. I love deb, I have a few dozen mission critical servers running it, but debian will never be a desktop os...
<Mulder> yeah definitely, just use vanilla debian
<kbrooks> into a .... "ghost" image
<Mulder> and install only what you need
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, ohh your looking for a market
<He|m> anyone know how to calculate a sum of 1 column of numbers from a file?
<kbrooks> any way to fix this?
<Mulder> not have X and all that garbage which is unnecessary in a server environment
<yatesy> debian is a desktop OS, ubuntu is built upon it silly :P
<kbrooks> i dont use screen savers
<hydroksyde> kbrooks: What do you mean ghost? Have you burnt in yout monitor?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yeah so far i totally support ubuntu
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, no
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I am looking for linux to make inroads into the desktop market
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, never
* Dandel wonders why i can't seem to configure/test my audio properly with 5.1 sorround sound :/
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i think i just heard someone say "debian is a desktop OS"
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, i just left the screen on, it "blanked out"
<insipid> what kind of statement was that
<joanra> Anybody works with Bluefish?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, I am tired of broken OSs at the desktop, servers that require 2 people to care for and the like
<kbrooks> and when i unblanked it
<safrican> Hi
<kbrooks> it changed (the monitor screen overlaying the stuff)
<Madpilot> joanra: I use it sometimes, yeah
<joanra> Anybody know if there is a Bluefish sourced compiled i686?
<safrican> how do i get rid of the HPIJS without apt removing my ubuntu-desktop, etc. ?
<insipid> debian is a gnu based os with a linux kernel... its not a "desktop os"
<kbrooks> so what's wrong?
<natsmith9> does anyone know about a correlation between the fglrx drivers and hibernation?
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, ^^^
<joe_alf> !wxpython
<djk_> safrican: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package..
<ubotu> joe_alf: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<hydroksyde> kbrooks: I'm not sure what you mean... do you have a different monitor around that you could try?
<Madpilot> joanra: don't think so, I think there's only one version of Bluefish in the repos
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, no
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i agree.. i totally support their commercial approach as well
<kbrooks> i can do a ss
<safrican> djk_: yeah even then, i would like to keep it.. and have it removed...
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, heheh yeah debian is a desktop os for people proficient in linux, but joe and jane average need something like ubuntu...and besides pointing and clicking isnt as evil as some say :)
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, as long as it doesnt turn into greed
<safrican> but thanks
<joanra> Thanks Madpilot. Do you works ok with Bluefish?
<hydroksyde> kbrooks: Try pressing ctrl+alt+f1 and see if it's still there (ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X)
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i went straight from windows to debian i disagree.. i was 15 years old and knew nothng about computers and picked up just fine
<Madpilot> joanra: it's not a bad program; try Screem too - I use both for HTML work
<yatesy> insipid: whats your point here? ubuntu wouldn't EXIST if it wasn't for debian
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid right, but look at Mr Shuttleworth's philanthropic endeavors..I think he truly cares about the community
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, im not a ubuntu noob
<hydroksyde> ok
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid you arent a "normal"
<hydroksyde> sorry
<kbrooks> i rebooted and it shows up in the console
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i am a normal person, that read the docs
<kbrooks> and in the gui
<hydroksyde> I'm just not totally sure what you mean by "the monitor screen overlaying the stuff"
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid by that satement alone you are not normal
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, LOL!
<yatesy> heh so true
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, the monitor overlaying the stuff is messed up
<joanra> Anybody know what is more performance partition EXT3 or xfs?
<kbrooks> its not smooth
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i guess your right i have a drive to understand
<Mulder> nathan_, there are hibernation issues with laptops. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=hibernation&go=Go has specific articles for thinkpads
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, thats why its hard for unix programmers to cater to the needs of the end-user i think
<hydroksyde> kbrooks: Tried deguassing?
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, i did
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid joe average wants to click on a big button that says internet...and another that says email...and another that says my digital camera etc
<yatesy> generally they don't, they expect people to go find out for themselves by reading available documentation
<hydroksyde> kbrooks, so evidently it's a monitor problem?
<yatesy> not spoon feed it to you
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, i am not sure
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark i was more interested in the command line :) so yeah i gues your right im wierd
<yatesy> hey thats what running a servers all about ;)
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, could you help me determine if its the monitor or not
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, I use command line all week...weekends are for guis man...beer and guis
<hydroksyde> kbrooks, does it show up before linux starts?
<hydroksyde> kbrooks, POST screen?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i feel weak when using a GUI.. its like watching a informative film on tv vs reading the manual
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, in the grub boot menu, no i dont see a post screen, it gets skipped
<hydroksyde> ok
<insipid> bad example but thats what its like for me
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I dont want to remember the exact syntax of every configuation file out there...sometimes a simple click is nice
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, this is true
<hydroksyde> kbrooks: CRT?
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, how do i determine? i dont have the manual around
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, how is the DL going?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, GUI's working side by side with command line interfaces.. way to go
<coz> hello all
<hydroksyde> hydroksyde: Cathode Ray tube monitors are heavier, traditional monitors
<hydroksyde> aargh
<coz>  anyone here use wcom tablets
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, 259 megs completed out of 632
<coz> wacom tablets
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, i don't lift
<hydroksyde> kbrooks, Cathode Ray tube monitors are heavier, traditional monitors
<kbrooks> ....
<kbrooks> i cant lift heavy things
* hydroksyde thinks
<kbrooks> well
<kbrooks> whats a LCD monitor
<Chizn> what is a good webpage design app for ubuntu?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> chizn Nvu
<Nikusan> Chizn check out Nvu
<coz> anyone use wacom tablets?
<joanra> I think that in amule based in fat32 partition slow the performance. What do you think about it?
<hydroksyde> an LCD monitor is not a CRT monitor
<hydroksyde> http://games.tiscali.cz/hardware/tema/lcdvscrtmonitor/viewsonic-crt.jpg - that's a CRT
<Nikusan> hi all, can anyone help me with a gaim/msn not connecting problem?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i think i need a guide to net searching or something.. sometimes ill spend days looking for some kind of information such as my nvidia problem.. and ill go into an irc channel and get chewed out followed by a link to a popular howto ive never seen
<Madpilot> Chizn: try Bluefish or Screem as well
<snorks> Nikusan: use http method
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, get used to that
<Chizn> bluefish! thats it..
<Nikusan> snorks: yep I just found that, ticked it, and it still wont work :(
<Chizn> i knew it had blue in it, lol
<Madpilot> insipid: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<snorks> Nikusan: cannot help you then :/
<Chizn> thanks
<logical_mark> Hey guys what program should I use in Firefox to play this video that WONT play! I am using MPlayer now
<logical_mark> http://media.putfile.com/WizardsofWinter-SM
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, i have a CRT then
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, that is why I maintain a channel connection to a lot of irc channels...people see you in there they understand a little better that you are not some noob with a hand out looking for answers
<insipid> i guess ill stick around here then
<joanra> Anybody have a KM400 vga chip? I can not active dri!
<hydroksyde> kbrooks, It sounds kinda like the shadowmask is warped. Do you see odd colours?
<insipid> i tried that with the debian channel worked out sorta ok
<insipid> except mwilson used kill me
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, black and a shade of gray
<kbrooks> a "light" shade
<j> anyone out here
<The_Isle_of_Mark> j no
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, alongside each other vertically
<Toothpick> Compaq Presario M2000 wireless... ?
<j> sorry this is the first time I actully ever ran linux or anything dont mind me
<kbrooks> j: ask
<kbrooks> j: any questions? ask!
<Toothpick> lspci shows broadocm corporation bcm4318 AirforceOne 54g 802.11g [rev 2]  or something very close...what program should I run to try to configure it?
<logical_mark> Hey would someone help me with this video not playing in Firefox? http://media.putfile.com/WizardsofWinter-SM
<hydroksyde> kbrooks, I think your problem is most likely your monitor. It may possibly be your video card, but I doubt it. That's the best i can come up with given the information I have
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, and when i open up the terminal
<cliebow> Toothpick: wont etwork-admin show it?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid so what do you think of redhat and novell
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ?
<jayr> is there a way to change the pytho path in ubuntu?
<joanra> Anybody have a KM400 vga chip?
<jsubl2> logical_mark: played for me... sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i don't know what to think really.. but i dont like what i see
<kbrooks> a "copy" o the windiw Iis blitted onto the monitor
<kbrooks> but not permantently
<kbrooks> its not a ghost image
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i dont like complicated software ideologies
<coz> OK does anyone use wacom tablets here?
<jayr> err.. is there a way to change the python path in ubuntu?
<PokerFacePenguin> <---- uses crayons mostly :P
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid well, I am pretty sure they are the only way to make money in free software, but I think getting users on linux in any way would be a great thing...btw redhat blows
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, should I replace the monitor?
<PokerFacePenguin> coz: no experience with them
<Ep|phany> i have totem-xine and w32 codecs but i cant seem to watch streaming wmvs with firefox does anyone have any ideas?
<pepsi> is udev 076-0ubuntu5 _supposed_ to replace hotplug? im hesitant to let it remove hotplug
<hydroksyde> kbrooks: I'd say so. You might want to take your machine into a computer shop when you buy the monitor, and see that it's the problem
<wickedpuppy> jayr, why you want to change python path ?
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, no
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, the users decide where money is made.. advertisement is key
<coz> Ok thanks all
<kbrooks> i have a idea
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, well, i'm 14
<kbrooks> i dont have money
<hydroksyde> kbrooks: So you can't get a new monitor?
<jayr> wickedpuppy, I need to change the path so I can run scripts from blender3d
<kbrooks> but i  dont want to live with this stupid as fuck problem
<Ep|phany> anyone got any suggestions for me?
<logical_mark> jsubl2: It wont play. What should i Have set for the videeo output in Configure
<wickedpuppy> jayr, can't change the path in blender3d ?
<kbrooks> jayr, export PYTHONPATH="/path/to/x:/path/to/y"
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, software licensing is so complicated im not gonna even pretend i know what im talking about :)
<Killer_Smurf> Ep|phany  ... don't eat yellow snow
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid yeah, ubuntu is doing a lot of good things, and I hope..I hope that once they get the user experience polished up they start hard core ads..I mean really get it in the average guys head that it is better
<kbrooks> wickedpuppy, PYTHONPATH != PATH
<jsubl2> logical_mark: get the codecs from player site and put them in /usr/lib/win32
<Killer_Smurf> jj
<hydroksyde> kbrooks, if your monitor is dodgy, I don't suggest trying to repair it... Unless theres something in the user controls to correct it
<jayr> wickedpuppy, I tried that
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid you would not believe the amount of reps I get trying to sell me software
<wickedpuppy> kbrooks, ah k ... so its like JAVA_HOME ?
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, i dont want to live with this problem!!!!!
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid they come in hey, would you like a good backup software, I say sure, is it better than dd? they say yeah...but it isnt
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, it looks like the user controls are not messed up
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, LOL
<hydroksyde> kbrooks: I wouldn't either. But to me it sounds like your monitor is the problem, and if your monitor is busted then it's busted
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, well yeah :(
<hydroksyde> kbrooks, I suggest you see if you can find another monitor and test
<tonyyarusso> Can I still use SWAT if I've already changed something so http://systemname:901 returns an error?
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, the only other monitor is owned by someone else here
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i hate it when people say software is better... you can't make that statement with out declaring its purpose and its features and its system load ect..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I mean really, how good can backups get? I have a dlt jukebox running and cron jobs to back up my servers. fancy, no..very solid and trustworthy? yes
<hydroksyde> kbrooks, ask if you could borrow it for a few minutes perhaps, to find out if you need a new one?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, excatly
<insipid> you dont want fancy anyways
<insipid> not for that
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, not right now, esp at 2230
<Aven> what's a good pop3 server for ubuntu?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, 61 percent done la de da
<pantz> i just read the 'rename' man page and it says to run rename y/A-Z/a-z/ * to rename files from capital letters to small letters - but i get an error - could someone test this command out?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid microsoft has the world believing that if you didnt pay 30k for licensing it isnt good or trustworthy
<kbrooks> hydroksyde, but i'l  try that tomorrow
<wickedpuppy> jayr, is your problem solved ?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, whats even more interesting is people wont admit they believe that
<hydroksyde> kbrooks, good idea
<pantz> this is the error i get - Unrecognized character \xE2 at (eval 1) line 1.
<pantz> any ideas?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid right. that is why I want to get ubuntu to really stand out...get it approved for support from people like oracle and ibm and such. Big names running ubuntu and the market share picks up
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, well i guess if you pay 30k for something a corporate judge will be in your favor when something goes wrong
<jayr> no
<jayr> wickedpuppy
<jayr> wickedpuppy, no
<insipid> rediculous though
<jayr> I tried setting python path through blender
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid heheh ever been involved in court where technology is concerned?
<insipid> oh gawd
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I have, and it is a joke. Judges are nromals
<kbrooks> jayr, run that in the shell
<jayr> then I set pthon path through .bashrc
* kbrooks smacvks jayr 
<insipid> Your honor if this apple was my decoder.... and this orange was my codec
<insipid> wha??
<kbrooks> jayr, . ~/.bashrc
<kbrooks> and rerun blender
<Aven> someone please name me a pop3 mailing server
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid right, and they STILL dont get it. I lost a patent that way
<insipid> LOL!
<Roostercogburn> Hey I need help setting up my gmail with revolution
<kbrooks> Aven, too many
<Aven> name one common used one
<Roostercogburn> Can anyone help?
<SteveW> ubotu tell stevew about raid
<SteveW> !raid
<ubotu> [raid]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Aven qmail
<Aven> ubotu tell aven about linux
<Aven> :P
<jayr> when I echo the pythonpath it says that hey I am running python 2.3
<jayr> I run blender and it says using python2.4
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, well do you think hackers will go underground if something happened to OSI and the government
<ChAdWiCk> can someone tell me where the default install dir is for apache2? atm it looks like this http://202.6.145.139/
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, like the episode in europe
<PokerFacePenguin> insipid: lol, the hackers are already underground
<insipid> PokerFacePenguin, huh?
<vilefridge> Hello :)  I'm wondering where the equivalent of 'program files' is in Ubuntu.  I downloaded a Linux app that looks pre-compiled and I'm wondering where I should put it?  Right now it's just kicking about the desktop.  Thanks!
<sorsis> inspid: what OSI?
<PokerFacePenguin> insipid: any self respecting hacker is an island unto himself usually....pardon the play on the name
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I think there will always be adversaries for "hackers" just different names for them.
<Madpilot> vilefridge: which app? it wasn't in the repos?
<hydroksyde> vilefridge, /usr
<insipid> PokerFacePenguin, ohhh yeah
<vilefridge> Madpilot: no it wasn't unfortunately.  Rar 3.51
<dwhsix> ChAdWiCk: /var/www I believe
<The_Isle_of_Mark> PokerFacePenguin, islands heh
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, LOL!
<vilefridge> hydroksyde: just /usr/rar  ?
<vilefridge> and i can run it from a command prompt like that?
<kbrooks> vilefridge, no
<ChAdWiCk> thanks dwhsix
<kbrooks> vilefridge, this isnt magic
<PokerFacePenguin> The_Isle_of_Mark: :)
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i don't understand hacker ideology really
<hydroksyde> vilefridge: binaries should go in /usr/bin, and libraries (*.so) should go in /usr/lib
<navarone> vilefridge> have you installed  or compiled package?
<dwhsix> you're welcome... plenty of times I've been here with no answers...
<kbrooks> insipid, hacker ideology like what?
<vilefridge> navarone: downloaded a pre-compiled package.  All I did was extract it to desktop.
<insipid> like what makes these open source programmers "hackers" and these programmers just programmers
<insipid> seems like a self-label
<PokerFacePenguin> insipid: well, look at it this way...most everyone here is a hacker....there are just varying degrees
<hydroksyde> vilefridge: are all the files in one directory, or are there lib and bin directories?
<vilefridge> hydroksyde:  No directories, just files.  Let me take a screenshot, one sec :)
<PokerFacePenguin> insipid: why else would anyone in their right mind tear apart and rebuild their system for fun
<navarone> insipid...a hacker to me anyway isd simply someone who wants to know how something works...a garage mechanic can be a "hacker" in that sense
<sorsis> inspid: hacker is somewhat pioneer. programmer does what he is told to do.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid what PokerFacePenguin said is true, they tend to be loners, some introverted to the point of inarticulation, and ideology is something I dont think many of them really think out...I believe that if anything most of them rationalize a reason for doing what they do..whether it be activism or whatnot
<vilefridge> hydrosyde: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2575/screenshotrarfilebrowser1tw.png
<crouton> a better word could be 'tweaker'
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, wonder where the name came from :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, I have a guy that works for me that is a wiz in the true form of the term and he can barely speak to me. I have to ask him for electronic communication only
<navarone> vile> have you looked at the readme?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, it came from ham radio
<PokerFacePenguin> The_Isle_of_Mark: for instance, i have a ham radio license....i hack radios too...the media has just villified the term...the originals back in the day with the HomeBrew Computer Club...they represent the hacker spirit to me
<vilefridge> navarone: yes, it just describes what Rar does, no install instructions in any of the txt's
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i have a hard time talking to people about computers face to face i can't do it and will just act stupid
<SteveW> anyone help with raid install??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=542339#post542339
<hydroksyde> vilefridge, yeah, check the readme. If that doesn't help, copy all the files with diamond icons to /usr/local/bin
<The_Isle_of_Mark> PokerFacePenguin, exactly
<crouton> haha.. talking computers is fun, but most people's eyes glaze over
<vilefridge> hydrosyde:  Can i create a /rar directory in /usr/local/bin or will that keep me from executing from command line?
<Trashcan> yay
<Trashcan> wireless in linux with ndiswrapper = easy
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, no this guy cant even speak hardly at all...stutters and fidgets, and if you get closer than about 3 feet from him he backs away...but can make a server stand up and do flips
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Trashcan, yes indeed
<scottott> newbie question...how do you get a downloaded program package into the synaptic package manager...it's in a folder on my desktop now?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, wow severe
<hydroksyde> vilefridge: It will, but a way some people get around that is creating a /usr/local/rar directory, and creating symlinks in /usr/local/bin
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i can communicate rather well (as much as i hate being around people physically)
<Muldy> ugh
<Muldy> linux users arent a bunch of introverts are they?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, yeah, he sits in his office and codes.
<Trashcan> muldy: in an elitist sort of way
<insipid> Muldy, no
<Trashcan> well, depends on who you ask
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, yeah I have had to learn to communicate personally, I am not the confident gregarious person I appear to be in meetings and conference
<Trashcan> the guys here are really nice
<insipid> Muldy, linux users are people.. same poeple that sell you beer at the bar
<Trashcan> some guys you have to force answers from
<jayr> kbrooks, really I think I am doomed
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, Toastmasters changed me
<vilefridge> hydroksyde: thanks for the info :)  Although I have nooo idea what Symlinks are I'll google my heart out!
<crouton> haha toastmasters
<insipid> lol
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, I would not be nearly as successful today had it not been for my local group
<Muldy> insipid, i'm not fan of bars.
<navarone> good for you Isle
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid seriously
<Muldy> and i drink wine.
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, hehe how about asking for help?
<hydroksyde> vilefridge, it would probably be easier just to copy rar and unrar into /usr/local/bin
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid how do you mean?
<scottott> am i in the wrong place to ask questions about how to use the synaptic package manager?
<vilefridge> hydroksyde: alright I think I might end up doing that :)
<PokerFacePenguin> The_Isle_of_Mark: no way...you are in sav....im in wayx
<PokerFacePenguin> or richmondhill
<The_Isle_of_Mark> PokerFacePenguin, cool, but I live in Atlanta most of the time
<Muldy> scottott, nope.
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, you see on irc i can ask for help all day long if i felt like it.. but in real life I CANNOT ask for help... for example.. if i have questions about my university i wont ask.. i take chances and if the class was the wrong class i would rather waste 800 dollars and 4 months than ask an advisor
<scottott> ok, how do you get a downloaded program package into the synaptic package manager so you can install it?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid wow
<gar-> does anyone got the chanse to go to the ubuntu seminal on montreal canada?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid perhaps you should try to do something about that
<gar-> :P
<Madpilot> scottott: which app, and what format is it in?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i can't shop either.. any kind of shopping or service industry.. i get scared to ask peopple for help
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid phobia or just dicomfort?
<vilefridge> hydroksyde:  Any idea why it won't let me run the diamond file?  eric@unknown:~/Desktop/rar$ rar
<vilefridge> bash: rar: command not found
<navarone> insipid> sounds like a socila anxiety prob
<scottott> it's called qtopia desktop and it's used for syncing my Sharp Zaurus PDA
<insipid> i dunno i guess, im rather happy until i need help :)
<vilefridge> scottott:  you have a zaurus?? :O  Can you run standard linux software on there?  Like Skype?
<Muldy> scottott, you downloaded it yourself?
<insipid> yay 90 percent complete
<nicoAMG> Hello!
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid you might not be as bad as my employee, but I can see you are similar. put my guy on IM and he is a chatty person.
<scottott> I don't know about Skype, since I have only used it on WinXP in the past, but I have a bash terminal on the Zaurus
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid talk to him personally and he just shuts down
<rixth> !karma rixth
<ubotu> rixth has neutral karma
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yep thats me.. i feel less emotionally attached and more mentally attached
<rixth> Aww.
<hydroksyde> vilefridge,  try ./rar instead
<scottott> yes, I downloaded it myself
<nekostar> YAY
<Muldy> scottott, is it a .deb ?
<nekostar> for those who give a fark
<rixth> How many times do you need to be ++ to get good karma?
<nekostar> ipods working great :O
<navarone> Isle of Mark> Some people are just too self conscious one -on-one or in groups...everyone is like that to some degreee
<Muldy> rixth, 24/7
<scottott> I have a tar.gz file that I have unzipped
<vilefridge> hydroksyde: ohhhhh hahha :$ oops
<Siph0n> is there a graphical ssh file client?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, if you were to tell me something irl i would probably agree with you unconditionally and support whatever you tell me.. you could tell me windows xp is great irl and i would argue with you
<Muldy> scottott, then you cant use synaptic for that
<PokerFacePenguin> Siph0n: putty?
<rixth> Siph0n, gFTP does it
<insipid> im getting better though :)
<Muldy> scottott, there will probably be a README you should read that came with that package to see what you should do
<nicoAMG> I have trouble with HAL since i udated the kernel on my AMD 64 computer...
<insipid> wouldnt argue btw
<gar-> anyone here from england
<scottott> checking the readme now
<nekostar> !kernel
<Siph0n> thanx.... gftp it is :)
* nekostar stabs ubotu 
<nekostar> hey anyone compile a kernel in here?
<Muldy> everybody
<nekostar> . . .
<rixth> Not me.
<nekostar> for ubuntu?
<Muldy> yeah
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid good I hope you can work through that. it is a tough world and people tend to take advantage of people like you. seriously, exposure therapy is the best for it
<rixth> There is no point updating.
<navarone> insipid> voicing an opinion is not a bad thing...however agreeing with something you do not actually agree with can get you labeled as a "kiss-up" or similar
<nicoAMG> HAL daemon reports an Internal error and hangs my computer when i start my session...
<Muldy> but it's easier using the ubuntu kernels
<nekostar> someone was just telling me they dont wanna run ubuntu b/c the kernel compiling thing is buggy or something
<nekostar> they wanna get a little deeper in it than just the default kernel etc etc
<nekostar> which reminds me
<nekostar> i should compile one tonight lol
<nekostar> what source do you recommend etc
<rixth> nekostar, if you have a SATA drive & a VIA chipset, you cannot compile your own kernel on Ubuntu.
<nekostar> vanilla?
<Muldy> what do you want to do
<nekostar> thats the thing right there rixth
<nekostar> ive via but not sata // buddy does though
<nekostar> Muldy, what do you mean
<nekostar> i just want a newer kernel
<nekostar> it can use the same config i suppose as this one does
<Muldy> ok but if you use a newer kernel you wont have the ubuntu patches
<Muldy> personally i'd stick with stock unless you absolutely needed to upgrade
<Madpilot> rixth: why that restriction, out of curiousity? (I have a SATA drive as my only HDD)
<insipid> true
<nekostar> what ubuntu patches
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid hence the nick insipid?
<rixth> Madpilot, VIA chipset?
<nekostar> and why do i need em
<insipid> the_isle_of_mark :)
<Madpilot> rixth: NForce 2
<insipid> its suitable
<Muldy> there are a shitload of patches check the changelog
<crouton> what's the latest ubuntu-patched kernel?
<nekostar> eh
<Muldy> you may or may not need them
<nekostar> 2.6-9?
<Muldy> i dont know what your needs are
<rixth> Madpilot, even if you turn on the flag to compile sata support, it doesn't compile sata_via nor does it tell you WHY it doesn't.
<crouton> it's not 2.6.14 at least?
<nekostar> 2.6.12-9-386
<Muldy> it's 2.6.12-10
<PokerFacePenguin> it better than -9
<Muldy> that's the latest stock
<Madpilot> rixth: crazy...
<vilefridge> hydroksyde: It worked and extracted all 50+ files :D :D thank you very much!!!
<crouton> but .14 has nice things... :(
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, its not therapy i need, what i need to realize is just because people don't logically analyze situations in 1's 0's they are not gonna explode on me all the time
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid at least you recognize your traits. I bet that is one of the reasons you love deathmatch games. Online domination of people that you probably wouldnt stand up to irl
<nekostar> 12??
<Muldy> so install .14 if you really wantit
<nekostar> where can i get that at least !_!
<hydroksyde> vilefridge: np
<crouton> i do
<Deanodriver> hey
<cyberix> I wonder why my Xorg seems to use 1.5GB of memory.
<Deanodriver> my usb drive isn't automounting anymore, it did yesterday
<PokerFacePenguin> insipid: you need to take a meyers-briggs test
<Muldy> nekostar, the default kernel is 2.6.12-9
<cyberix> Any suggestions.
<Muldy> for breezy at least
<Deanodriver> bloody thing
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i have... what was i again..
<hydroksyde> cyberix, Xorg is nasty and bloated
<nekostar> Muldy, how can i o: oops lol
<insipid> The_Isle_of_mark, intj or something?
<Deanodriver> bios detects it
<rob1> what do people use to legally obtain mp3s using Linux (without paying for crossover)?
<Deanodriver> and cd's still automount
<cyberix> hydroksyde: 1.5 GB (!)
<nekostar> Muldy, what about the other new thing..
<nekostar> dapper
<The_Isle_of_Mark> I think you meant PokerFacePenguin for that one
<nekostar> what kernel is that atm
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yeah sorry
<nekostar> perhaps i can just update the kernel :P
<Muldy> nekostar, that's still testing. i do not know anything about it
<navarone> insipid> and you have to realize that just like the 1's adn 0's analogy, you cannot simply turn yourself on or off as you see fit in regards to people. Either you saty on and see where it takes you or turn off and never know
<hydroksyde> cyberix, yeah, that does seem like a bit much
<insipid> navarone, wow :) that was an effective statement
<Deanodriver> in Disks Manager, the drive is noticed, but the partition is marked as inaccessible
<navarone> insipid...that's cos I didn't turn you off when you were not what I expected
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, about the deathmatches thats partialy right.. except its not about dominating others.. its about improving myself
<null42> hello all
* PokerFacePenguin looks at his his 7 habits book on the shelf
<PokerFacePenguin> <--- sharpening the saw
<Madpilot> PokerFacePenguin: "Seven Habits of Highly Defective People"? :D
<BotBuilder> insipid - that's what you like to think, yes ^_^
* BotBuilder just got what 'irl' meant
<BotBuilder> good lord there's an acronym for that 0_0
<nekostar> hrm
<SteveW> GUYS, ubuntu screwed up my mbr, what can i do?
<Shadda> rewrite the mbr, perhaps?!
<PokerFacePenguin> IMHO insipid has far too much FUD IRL
<PokerFacePenguin> :P
<navarone> fud?
<SteveW> shadda, yes, how - i'm dual boot
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i don't want to "dominate" i like to show my hard word... for example.. i don't want people to fear me or not have fun playing with me because i destroyed them and said "omgz u noobz"
<PokerFacePenguin> Fear Uncertainty Doubt
<Madpilot> everyone: #ubuntu-offtopic exists, and is currently dead quiet - maybe the "life, the universe and everything" discussions could move there?
<SteveW> shadda, can i use the live cd to fix it?
<PokerFacePenguin> gotta love the net lexicon
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i guess your right though.. i do want to "beat them"
<insipid> "wine"
<insipid> "win"
<gar-> ooooh
<insipid> sorry
<cjfs> this conversation seems rather one sided
<gar-> i use Wine to run world of warcraft
<gar-> and is a PITA
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, download complete :)
<cjfs> is Wine ever not a pain in the ass?
<gar-> it gave me alot off problem the fist time i use it
<insipid> cjfs, not sure why we are all talking about my personality on an ubuntu channel :)  i think we all got bored
<BotBuilder> oi, how do i make an svn repository
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid hey sorry was afk. so its reinstallation time?
<BotBuilder> not a checkout or anything like that
<gar-> rofllllllllllll
<BotBuilder> make on that can be served by svnserve
<Muldy> http://viqles.un.geek.nz/SaveMoneyAtXmas.jpg
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yeah i gotta grab a cd burner package burn this bad boy and im good to go
<tc450> anyone know what's up with dalnet ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> gnomebaker
<insipid> i thought it was gnometoaster
<insipid> *shrug*
<PokerFacePenguin> insipid: you are confusing it with another package
<Madpilot> insipid: Nautilus will burn ISOs & data CDs just fine
<insipid> PokerFacePenguin, yeah its been a while
<Madpilot> Muldy: that's in gloriously bad taste, thanks for sharing! :P
<insipid> Madpilot, oh
<Muldy> Madpilot, no problem :)
<insipid> Madpilot, dangit since when did unix become so desktop friendly
<navarone> I think Serpentine is default for audio burning ...if you simply put ina  blank cd-r
<Madpilot> insipid: no idea about Unix, but Linux is desktop friendly right now :)
<Madpilot> navarone: it is
<wickedpuppy> insipid, freebsd isn't that hard to use :P it even has linux compatibility ...
<navarone> Madpilot...and works quite well too...operation is almost transparent
<sjke> hi all.. I have what I hope is a quick question about the ubuntu bittorrent.. how do u change the port being used, I have not found anyplace to config.. cheers :)
<Madpilot> navarone: yeah, I like Serpentine, it's a slick app
<SteveW> noob here! ubuntu screwed up my mbr, how can i fix?
<Muldy> screwed up?
<navarone> Madpilot...have you tried rythmbox and burning playlist?
<wickedpuppy> SteveW, thats a bad way to start asking ... lol
<wickedpuppy> especially in a channel full of ubuntu zealots :P
<sjke> SteveW, are u dual booting or something?
<sm> evening all
<Madpilot> navarone: haven't yet; I did notice that Serpentine didn't seem to save the track's info, though
<vladuz976> how do i use md5sum to check it on an iso i downloaded
<SteveW> wickedpuppy, i've been trying to install ubuntu on my system for a couple of days, no luck http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=542339#post542339
<sm> is it just me, or is firefox 1.5 on breezy hanging like a mother ?
<nmsa> vladuz976: cksum ./file.iso, salut!
<SteveW> sjke, yes, plus its full raid1, a real pain in the butt. see my post ( # 2 ) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=542339#post542339
<PokerFacePenguin> PokerFacePenguin </dev/null
<cjfs> sm: firefox 1.5 on anything hangs :)
<vladuz976> nmsa: not md5sum?
<freakazoid333> i have brezzy badger running on a desktop pc (along with this nb) and the 60hz refresh rate of the crt is killing my eyes. loaded the ati drivers i found using synaptic but i still cant find an option to change it. where should i look
<cjfs> it's a feature!
<Muldy> ff 1.5 works fine
<insipid> oh heck
<nekostar> so whats the point of all the patches to the kernel>?
<insipid> *has to deal with fstab cuz he broke it!*
<trappist> each one has a different point
<cjfs> nekostar: if we don't patch it, it gets angry
<nekostar> freakazoid333, in terminal:
<freakazoid333> ok
<nekostar> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nekostar> but
<nelposto> oh intelligent ones
<nekostar> before you execute that
<sjke> SteveW, what other operating sys u running?
<prasert> Hello, everybody
<lemur> hello
<freakazoid333> su?
<nmsa> vladutz976: md5sum archive_name.zip
<SteveW> sjke, xp
<nekostar> system > preferences > screen resolution
<nekostar> :)
<lemur> Quick gnome question: where is my home folder icon? :(
<prasert> i new user in ubuntu
<nekostar> just in case what you want is in there
<freakazoid333> ahh good cal :D
<prasert> please help me
<nekostar> lol
<freakazoid333> duh
<nekostar> what cha need prasert
<nelposto> when i first installed ubuntu on this laptop, I had to run the command vga=771 otherwise the screen was all bad
<nekostar> angry eh cjfs
<nelposto> now i have installed some ati drivers, and the screen goes bad like it went before I passed it that command
<cjfs> nekostar: yeah, you ever seen an angry penguin?
<irvin> lemur: Quick gnome answer" where is should be... what's the problem
<nekostar> heh
<nekostar> not really
<prasert> how to config ubuntu for transparent like kde
<nmsa> vladuz976: http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html
<cjfs> you don't want to mess with a penguin, keep it patched and happy :)
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i hate asking for quick answers but /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<nelposto> is there anyway for me to edit vga=771 into some file to run it alongside with the ati drivers?
<lemur> irvin: problem is I don't have my home folder on my desktop...there must be some inanely simple solution
<navarone> cjfs> I read Torvald was bitten by penguin at a zoo...that's why Tux is Linux mascot...
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, im missing something
* cjfs wonders if The_Isle_of_Mark is insipid's imaginary friend
<sjke> SteveW, http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/Default.asp?url=/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prkd_tro_ldau.asp
<nekostar> lemur, you want your home folder to be on the desktop?
<irvin> No there is no home folder icon the the desktop by default
<nekostar> are you running gnome?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid sorry
<lemur> nekostar: I kid you not
<nekostar> o
<lemur> nekostar, yes
<nekostar> thats fairly easy
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid are you burning it command line?
<nekostar> applications > system tools > configuration editor
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, no.. because i dont undersatnd how gnome handles mounting
<Killer_Smurf> anyone have an idea how to make my master control for volume really control the volume.  It's on an acer laptop
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, so i let gnomebaker do it
<nekostar> apps > nautiilus
<nekostar>  >> desktop
<nekostar> click the icons you wanna see
<nekostar> :)
<dragonbyte> has anyone here done the CISSP cert?
<SteveW> sjke, thanks for that!
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid dev/hdc should be linked as media/cdrom
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid dev/hdc should be linked as media/cdrom0
<lemur> nekostar, nice...thanks =)
<nekostar> np man
<sjke> np
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, it is
<nekostar> i recommend getting some extra themes and stuff
<nekostar> there are some nice packages for that :)
<insipid> nekostar, ohh theme packages!
<insipid> sexy
<nekostar> yeah!
<insipid> freshmeat?
<nekostar> they even have one that dl's from the art place where they make em or so
<nekostar> i put em all in on gp
<Madpilot> !themes
<nekostar> gp == general principals
<nekostar> :D
<prasert> good bye see you later
<Madpilot> gah, that one's too long to display, but here:  themes is try installing gnome-art (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) and running it from System -> Preferences -> Art Manager (On Breezy). It downloads and installs themes from art.gnome.org. Some other sites with various themes include: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com. See also !KDE
<Madpilot> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid so it isnt finding your hardware?
<defendguin> anyone here ever run a jabber server?
<insipid> umount: /media/cdrom0 mount disagrees with the fstab
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i can read cd's fine
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, is cdrom0 your burner?
<insipid> aye
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid or do you have more than one?
<insipid> only one drive
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid sheesh you have problems with this stuff, eh?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> lol
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, only cuz im a hurry
<imajuchi> hello everyone, I would like someone to explain something to me. I need to share some files with a friend. I want him to be able to go into the internet and download from me the files he needs like when you download something from a regular website. do i need to setup an ftp server or are there any program like that ,that i might use. thank you
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ok well is the drive mounted in fstab or from command line
<insipid> to get the kernel
<varsendagger> ---offtopic does anyone know how to make irish cream?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yep gnome mounted it
<irvin> imajuchi: do you have broadband connection?
<imajuchi> yes
<dragonbyte> varsendagger: dangerous question begging for a dirty answer
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid gnome is cd insert aware so when you drop a cd in it mounts it or asks you what to do if it is blank
<varsendagger> dragonbyte, true
<irvin> imajuchi: yes you can install ftp to serve files off the net
<varsendagger> imajuchi, is that a yes to my question?
<imajuchi> no to irvin
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid so umount the drive, setup your iso to be burned then it should ask you for a cd.
<Ksatria> tytyty
<dragonbyte> varsendagger: are you wanting to know how to specifically make the stuff in the bottle, or a drink using it?
<imajuchi> irvin
<varsendagger> make the stuff in a bottle
<Ksatria> uuui
<dragonbyte> varsendagger: no idea
<imajuchi> which one is a good ftp server
<Ksatria> hallo
<dragonbyte> varsendagger: i bet google or wikipedia knows :)
<Ksatria> ghskdhgjdshg
<Ksatria> gshgkjsdhg
<Ksatria> gjhhgjkjg
<imajuchi> and do you know where i can find a good guide
<Ksatria> gjshgghuehy
<Ksatria> gsg
<Ksatria> gs
<Ksatria> gs
<Ksatria> gsg
<Ksatria> s
<imajuchi> thank you very much
<Ksatria> gg
<Ksatria> sg
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yeah nautilus wants to handle it
<Ksatria> g
<Ksatria> s
<Ksatria> g
<Ksatria> sg
<BotBuilder> wtf
<Ksatria> s
<Ksatria> g
<Ksatria> g
<Ophiocus> someones cat is on the loose
<Ksatria> gs
<Ksatria> gs
<Ksatria> g
<BotBuilder> lol
<Ksatria> s
<Ksatria> gs
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, ok let it
<Ksatria> g
<Ksatria> s
<Ksatria> ss
<Ksatria> g
<BotBuilder> someone kick ksatria
<Ksatria> sg
<Ksatria> s
<Ksatria> g
<insipid> okay so be it :)
<Ksatria> s
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I just like gnomebaker a little better
<Ksatria> g
<Ksatria> ggd
<Ksatria> dd
<Ksatria> dgszg
<SteveW> ubotu tell ksatria about everything
<Ksatria> g
<Ksatria> s
<Ophiocus> it kinda spaces out the text though :P
<Ksatria> g
<Ksatria> s
<Ksatria> tg
<Ksatria> rg
<Ksatria> g
<BotBuilder> Ophiocus: yeah, very true
<SteveW> ubotu tell ksatria about ubuntu
<nekostar> .......................
<SteveW> hmm. the bot seems to have fixed her?
<nekostar> * [Ksatria]  (n=hafidzsy@202.95.134.238): ksatria
<nekostar> interesting
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, ouch...
<imajuchi> irvin, i have gftp, can i used it to serve files and will he needs to download a client or just click on a link?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid ?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, oh whew.. i thought it was gonna do 4x
<hydroksyde> SteveW, does everything mean... everything?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid lol I dunno it might
* nekostar waits for Ksatria to time out
<nekostar> >:P
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid gnomebaker and k3b are decent apps though
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, *nod* i liked how it looked
<SteveW> hydroksyde, no, unfortunately
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, ill tell you what i dont like as far as looks though.. default ubuntu gnome theme :)
<navarone> I go for a minute and I miss the flood
<SteveW> hydroksyde, help me in my despair! post # 2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98624
<insipid> lol
<ULffuntu> anybody here jam on beepmediaplayr?
<wickedpuppy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<hydroksyde> *clieck*
<wickedpuppy> ah heck
<nalioth> wickedpuppy:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<wickedpuppy> insipid, i can swear by k3b :P
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid what dont you like about the default theme? it is warm and comfy and wants to grab all who use buntu and give them a nice brown hug
* nekostar is very disappointed
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i kind of like fluxbox myself.. i may go back to that i dunno..
<navarone> It's like choclate and cocao
<wickedpuppy> nalioth, Ksatria ... above
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, gnome is a big flashy
<insipid> bit
<nekostar> nalioth, Ksatria er
<nekostar> nvm
<wickedpuppy> he is quite now though
<navarone> gnome is flashy compared to kde?
<nekostar> dam you wickedpuppy
<nekostar> DAM U
<nekostar> lol
<imajuchi> any one can recommend me a good ftp server for ubuntu?
<nekostar> navarone, gnome is quite nice
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, lol its really bland theme.. and gnome is just flashy compared to what im used to neko
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Ksatria!*@*]  by nalioth
<nekostar> where are you at imajuchi
<navarone> nekostar> I prefer gmome over kde anyday
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> thats me
<imajuchi> home :)
<nekostar> :D
<navarone> looks good in the front yard too...<s>
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@202.95.134.238]  by nalioth
<dbarbi1> when i'm trying to install the ati drivers, i issue the command "sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx" and i'm getting an error: "Fatal: error inserting fglrx (lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/volatile/fglrx.ko): No such device"
<nekostar> lol
<imajuchi> why?
<dbarbi1> can anybody help
<sellsw> hello, how is everyone
<wickedpuppy> thanks nalioth :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Ksatria!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nekostar> er why what imajuchi
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I like flux, but it is boring...it is a new millenium people should allow their machines to be nice looking...it isnt like it takes huge amounts of ram when compared to the amounts machines have in them nowadays
<imajuchi> why you ask me :)
<nekostar> The_Isle_of_Mark,
<nekostar> actually
<sellsw> i am kind of proud of myself, I set this irc chat up on my ibook
<sjke> anyone clued up on changing the port used by the bittorrent included with ubuntu 5.10???
<nekostar> i can tell the diff b/t gnome and flux
<irvin> anyone familiar with the the package archives?
<nekostar> o:
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nekostar of course you can, that isnt waht I was saying
<wickedpuppy> sjke, no green light ?
<nekostar> i meant for the ftp server geographically
<imajuchi> usa
<nekostar> The_Isle_of_Mark, i mean in performance
<nekostar> but hey i like gnome :D
<nekostar> though i keep openbox in
<sjke> wickedpuppy, it is using a port that is banned on the tracker I want to use.. is a problem
<irvin> i want to download all packages off the net from archive.ubuntu.com, which one do i get? dists/breezy or the pool directory?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nekostar again not what I was saying
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i dont like configuring it though
<nekostar> imajuchi, then do this i guess
<nekostar> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nekostar> the breezy one
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, setting up those menu's through command line gets old
<nekostar> put that in-- sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources
<Madpilot> irvin: you're far better off letting Synaptic or apt-get handle the downloads
<nekostar> and uncomment everythign
<wickedpuppy> sjke, you can change port by Tools -> Nat/ Firewall test or go through the wizard again
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I used windowmaker for years, years I tell you. I was dragged into gnome kicking and screaming, but I like it now
<imajuchi> ok
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, anyhow... the time has come.. muahaha im downgrading to 32 bit!
<nekostar> The_Isle_of_Mark, im with ya why not run it.. i mean compaired to windows its better
<nekostar> i mean dam
<sjke> there is no Tools
<sjke> it isn't azureus
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nekostar compared to windows my old ti55 calc is better...it never crashes
<wickedpuppy> oh
<nekostar> this machine runs better ::: xp atholon 2000+ / 1 gig ram compaired to xp atholon 3000+ /  1 gig ram
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, il be back shortly
<nekostar> lmfao The_Isle_of_Mark
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid GL man and hope it fixes it for you until 64bit is ubiquitous
<sjke> wickedpuppy, just the standard bittorrent included in the packages under internet
<insipid> *nod*
<nekostar> arg
<nekostar> sjke,
<nekostar> do NOT use those
<imajuchi> nekostar, do you know a good ftp server
<nekostar> get bittornado
<dbarbi1> can anybody help get these ati drivers installed?
<nekostar> not really i guess imajuchi
<wickedpuppy> sjke, use bittornado or azureus ?
<nekostar> the source o matic might :/
<nekostar> very good wickedpuppy
<nekostar> :)
<imajuchi> thank you anyway :)
<sellsw> is anyone using chat on a computer other than a linux box
* nekostar licks the puppy
<The_Isle_of_Mark> imajuchi proftpd and vsftpd are both ok, I prefer vsftpd
<nekostar> sorry bout that imajuchi
<proiect_ubuntu> vladuz976: are you there? can I ask you something?
<nekostar> i forget that not all of em are both http and ftp
<BotBuilder> sellsw - i am
<BotBuilder> winxp
<sjke> wickedpuppy.. yeah I think that might be the way to go.. I'll load up azureus.. it has always been good to me *s* just figured there would be a way to configure the one already there..
<imajuchi> thank you the isle of mark :)
<nekostar> oooo
<BotBuilder> sshing into my ubuntu box ;p
<nekostar> proftpd was nice to me!
<The_Isle_of_Mark> imajuchi, no problem
<nekostar> lol swt BotBuilder
<imajuchi> and they have gproftpd too
<nekostar> o.O
<imajuchi> ill give then i try
<BotBuilder> nekostar: swt?
<nekostar> really? thats interesting
<imajuchi> :)
<nekostar> sweet lol
<nekostar> sorry i forgot thats a az library of some sort
<nekostar> though i tend to get a wierd thing with az on ubuntu
<nekostar> when i resize the window the insides of the window dont resize
<nekostar> unless i restart az
<nekostar> and it wont do updates
<nekostar> !_!
<ubotu> nekostar: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<nekostar> meh
* nekostar smakks ubotu with a wet hooker drinking a martini
<BotBuilder> nekostar abbreviates too much
<nekostar> waaa?
<nekostar> that was two abbriviations..,.
<nekostar> az and swt
<Madpilot> nekostar: try that smiley now :D
<nekostar> :D
<nekostar> ~_^ :) ;)
<nekostar> !_!
<ubotu> nekostar: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> ubotu asked if i was smoking crack earlier or something lol
<ubotu> Not a clue, nekostar
<nekostar> arg
<Madpilot> nekostar: meh, was supposed to do something different (I'm messing with the bot's brain in a pm...)
<nekostar> dont make me get the hooker back out ubo tu
<nekostar> hehe
<nekostar> let me know im willing to help test any time
<nekostar> and btw
<nekostar> awesome bot :D
<nekostar> !_!
<ubotu> nekostar: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nekostar> o.o
<BotBuilder> lol
<nekostar> yes
<nekostar> it might be
<nekostar> hehe
<nekostar> brb smoke ^^
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nekostar goes to find his crack pipe
<imajuchi> thank you the isle of mark, I was reading about vsftpd and i seems really really good and safe :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> imajuchi, as far as ftp goes I guess it is
<blanky> guys, it's make, make install, ./configure, right?
<jeff_> hey guys
<imajuchi> yes
<blanky> thanks dogg
<jeff_> i just downlaoded a movie and i have the following files
<imajuchi> no
<imajuchi> its backward
<blanky> oh it isnt?
<darkgamer20> can someone please help me with my printer problem. i added the printer in the gnome printer manager but when i try and print nothing happens. please help me. I am a little new to linux
<wickedpuppy> blanky, ./configure , make , make install
<imajuchi> ./configure
<imajuchi> make
<jeff_> cd1.bin cd2.bin cd1.cue cd2.cue
<blanky> ./configure, make, make install, okay thanks guys!
<imajuchi> make install
<imajuchi> yes
<Madpilot> !tell darkgamer20 about printers
<jeff_> does anybody know how i can play the movie?
<imajuchi> dvd?
<jeff_> i dont know
<The_Isle_of_Mark> jeff those are disc juggler files I think
<jeff_> hmm
<jeff_> its Jarhead
<nekostar> lol The_Isle_of_Mark
<logical_mark> Hey can someone tell me where I can get the win32codecs for MPlayer?
<jeff_> what do i do with jugglers?
<imajuchi> but in a disk?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> jeff_, search for that on google
<nekostar> !win32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<nekostar> or actually
<imajuchi> apt-get.org
<nekostar> logical_mark, you want my sources file?
<imajuchi> look in the long list or do a find for win32codecs
<jeff_> the_isle_of_mark: google jugglers?
<nekostar> !google
<ubotu> nekostar: I haven't a clue
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> that one needs to be defined
<imajuchi> jeff, you have a disk or is it a file?
<nekostar> google -- www.justgoogleit.com
<nekostar> or
<nekostar> google -- www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<nekostar> hehe
<darkgamer20> Madpilot: thanks for that page, but am certain that my printer is supported with the hplip driver, i just need some help getting it going
<jeff_> the_isle_of_mark: i just have the files
<logical_mark> nekostar: I am new to linux and wouldn't knwo what to do with them? Could you tell me? Go ahead and send them of course- Thanks!
<nekostar> sure!
<jeff_> lol
<The_Isle_of_Mark> jeff_, http://www.afterdawn.com/faq/general_playback/how_do_i_play_bin_and_cue_files.cfm
<nekostar> ok
<rainbowjoshua> <sigh> So I've got his video driver problem...
<nekostar> now go to the dcc directory and do:
<ramza3> if I am moving my laptop around, from network to network.  Normally windows just picks it up.  Does ubuntu do the same thing.  I notice I have my old DNS names in there
<imajuchi> i would recommend you to go into the ubuntu forum jeff and look for automatix and install it
<nekostar> sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<nekostar> then
<imajuchi> i has almost all the plugings you need to see movies and listen to music
<nekostar> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nekostar> then you can see them
<jeff_> imajuchi: what do i need to install?
<nekostar> i have em set up so that i can get any package i desire
<nekostar> so consider local laws if you desire
<imajuchi> dowload the file there
<imajuchi> run the script
<nekostar> when your satisfied that your good there
<nekostar> [comment out any you dont want with #] 
<nekostar> then save and close gedit
<imajuchi> and it will install in the system tools
<rainbowjoshua> I have this problem on an onboard Radeon Xpress 200...
<imajuchi> then
<nekostar> then in terminal run sudo apt-get update
<imajuchi> run it
<nekostar> say twice
<imajuchi> and install anything you feel you need
<imajuchi> they have very good info in the forum
<nekostar> also consult:
<logical_mark> nekostar: what do I do with the file now?
* nekostar points up
<nekostar> what irc are you running logical_mark ? xchat?
<darkgamer20> ok guys I tried installing the hpoj driver but my printer still dose not do any printing yet. please help oh btw its an hp officejet k80
<nekostar> in terminal for that cd ~/.xchat2/downloads
<darkgamer20> please i have been at this for hours
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: using usb?
<logical_mark> yes - and the default folder is in my home directory, but it is hidden and I don't know how to reveal it.
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: did you restart cups after installing the hpoj driver?
<nekostar> sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<imajuchi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&highlight=Automatix
<Madpilot> darkgamer20: did you get a msg from ubotu with a couple of URLs?
<bur[n] er> logical_mark: ctrl+h
<imajuchi> jeff, thats the link
<nekostar> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rainbowjoshua> heeeelllpp.... heeeelppp....
<nekostar> then comment out any lines you dont want with # <<-- that
<darkgamer20> Madpilot: yes, but i know my printer is supported
<ramza3> hmm, reading up I see issues with ubuntu and dhcp
<nekostar> rainbowjoshua, what exactly is the problem?
<logical_mark> nekostar: Thanks! Now what?
<nekostar> now in terminal:
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er: oh thanks you i will try that and report back
<nekostar> sudo apt-get update
<nekostar> do that twice
<nekostar> then you can use apt-get or synaptic to get any package availiable
<nekostar> ^_^
<nekostar> im fairly new myself but dam its nice
<nekostar> btw handles ipods rather easy too :)
<imajuchi> nekostar, do you know if the f80 works on ubuntu?
<nekostar> f80 >?
!lilo:*! Whoops, sorry, had some clonebots to handle.
<bur[n] er> nekostar: using banshee? gtkpod? or rhythmbox?\
<jeff_> imajuchi: i think i already have automatix. what do i need to install to play my movie (its in .bin and .cue files)
<imajuchi> cannon multipase f80
<thewayofzen> out of curiousity i installed kubuntu-desktop to see what kde was about.. cause i hadnt tried it in so long.  but removing it didnt remove all the stuff it isntalled.. how do i get rid of all that unwanted stuff now?
<logical_mark> Nekostar: now what?
<imajuchi> ohhhhhhhhhh
<imajuchi> umm
<nekostar> ok
<bur[n] er> jeff_: that's a cd image... you can burn it to disk... or extract the .bin
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, ok i restarted cups with: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart, and tried to print from openoffice.org but my printer still dose not do anything
<nekostar> what was it you wanted in the first place logical_mark sorry lol
<imajuchi> burn it to a disk
<nekostar> the codecs?
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: does the gnome printer manager see the printer?
<imajuchi> or try to mount it
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: is it usb?
<jeff_> bur[n] er: how do i extract the .bins?
<nekostar> ubotu, restricted formats
<ubotu> restricted formats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, yes and yes it is usb
<logical_mark> nekostar: you sent me your sources.list file so that I could get the w32codecs
<nekostar> follow that
<bur[n] er> jeff_: good question ;)  file-roller maybe?
<nekostar> :)
<jeff_> bur[n] er: lol
<logical_mark> nekostar: now I have the file and I need to know where the original is for me to replace
<nekostar> but you can just apt-get the packages and shouldnt have to build any or http dl any
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: can you print from 'gedit' ?
<QMario> How do I use CD-RWs in Linux?
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> lets start over with ya logical_mark :P
<imajuchi> gnomebaker
<nekostar> what are you using for irc>?
<nekostar> xchat
<nekostar> ok
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, let me try that
<nekostar> then in the xchat dl directory :: ~/.xchat2/downloads
<imajuchi> qmario, use gnomebaker to write and erase them :)
<nekostar> is where the file is at
<logical_mark> Nekostar: yes, sources.list
<nekostar> so in a terminal :: applications > accessories > terminal
<nekostar> yes
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, nope nothing happens still
<imajuchi> or k3b :)
<theCore> guys, do you know were is the 'buildd' trunk?
<nekostar> open terminal and do this:
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: i knwo don't know why,k but my printers are diff in oo and gedit...
<nekostar> sudo cp ~/.xchat/downloads/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, oh ok, what is your printer?
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: well, ya got me then ;)  you went through the gnome printer setup with it I assume... can you try using hte web based cups? localhost:631
<heatxsink> anyone in here have problems with LIRC working with the lastest kernel?
<imajuchi> well thank you everyone for the help
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: hp psc 1209
<imajuchi> good night or day :)
* bur[n] er prints through an SMB network to a windows shared printer
<nekostar> it will ask your pass.. thats your user pass
<nekostar> with me so far logical_mark ?
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, using cups...i need a user and pass and in other distros i used the root acc...but in ubuntu its disabled
<DaOne> hey pplz can someone help me wit transferring my ubuntu installation onto another disk?
<crouton> Ranish
<logical_mark> Nekostar: yes one sec
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: oh... got me then ;)
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, your printer uses the hpoj driver rite?
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: yep
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, what did you do to get it going?
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: scanning works for me too :)
<darkgamer20> wow
<jeff_> how could i mount the movie?
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, so then you must use the hlip?
<bur[n] er> i went through the gnome printer admin... it saw a usb printer (when i had it usb) i told it to use the hpoj driver, i clicked print
<bur[n] er> ;)
<bur[n] er> actually maybe I do
<Madpilot> darkgamer20: I've got an HP Deskjet 5740 - printer only, not combo - and it worked just like bur[n] er's did...
<darkgamer20> hmmmm
* bur[n] er double checks
<logical_mark> Nekostar: ok that is done
<DaOne> hey anyone know anything about transferring ubuntu from one HDD to another?
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> now let me ask you a question
<bur[n] er> DaOne: just copy it all :)
<luisito> how can I take a screenshot of a video playing in gxine?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> DaOne, dd
<darkgamer20> Madpilot and bur[n] er, was yours turned off when you went through setup?
<nekostar> are you concerned with any legalities locally?
<nekostar> if not
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: on the whole time
<nekostar> then just do :: sudo apt-get update
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: this isn't windows ;)
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, haha rite
<crouton> DaOne - google for 'Ranish', you can put it on a CD or get it via a System Restore CD and copy the entire drive wholesale.
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: I use the hpijs driver it seems
<gigamonkey> Hmmm, I just updated by system today (after not having done so for several months) and now when I reboot my X configuration seems dorked up.
<logical_mark> nekostar: I could care less. Second, I own a copy of XP Pro, so to my understanding haveing the w32codecs is legit
<navarone> DaOne...you can get iso and burn to cd for Gghost for Linux at freshmeat...or sourceforge...google it
<nekostar> awesome
<nekostar> then just do the apt-get update
<nekostar> and go on to the restricted formats page
<gigamonkey> It seems to have reverted to the configuration for monitor I used to use and now I get a "scan out of range" message on my screen.
<QMario> Imajuchi, thank you! :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> DaOne, use partimage
<bur[n] er> navarone: Gghost?
<navarone> Ghost...lol
<gigamonkey> Is there any simple way to reconfigure X from the command line?
<navarone> I was scared
<bur[n] er> navarone: as in Norton Ghost?
<DaOne> ok i'm getting a couple of suggestions...  i'm in ubuntu live cd at the moment because i planned to use dd.  but i cannot seem to get ubuntu to recognise the drives
<crouton> dpkg-reconfigure 'pkg'
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, hmm maybe i gotta install hpijs too
<gigamonkey> (And is it likely that the update could have done this to me?)
<navarone> It's a twin of Nortons
<bur[n] er> darkgamer20: possibly?
* bur[n] er has been looking for a twin of the nortons :)
<logical_mark> nekostar: thanks for all the help
<yaoming> hi all, is there anybody knows which package contains a tool to add applications program?
<ro^fflex> i've got a question.
<DaOne> and on top of that i dont know how 2 use dd :S
<bur[n] er> navarone: use g4l before?  how easy is it to backup to a network location?
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, nope install already
<roostercogburn> hey can anybody help me with some sound probs
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, actually i use the hpijs driver too
<The_Isle_of_Mark> DaOne, sudo apt-get install partimage
<crouton> DaOne - 'dd if=/input/path of=/output/path' or do 'man dd'
<roostercogburn> ??
<DaOne> The_Isle_of_Mark: i tried that but it says it cannot find the package
<navarone> bur[n] er, They say it can be used to backup to remote location...but I have not used it as of yet. I have iso and I am waiting for time to reduce windows partition,reinstall and then image partition for backup
<ro^fflex> when i throw my box in to hibernation mode, x11 is killed, and or my raw tty goes to a screen with a bunch of kernel messages.. usually just saying that my wireless interface goes back online, and that my framebuffer is getting turned back on... but is there a way to get back in to X11, or back in to my raw tty?
<navarone> freshmeat.net/projects/g4l/
<logical_mark> nekostar: how do I get MPlayer to work with w32codecs?
<nekostar> np logical_mark
<nekostar> mplayer?
<nekostar> oi
<nekostar> thats a bit harder
<nekostar> for that let me refer you to ubuntuforums.org
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nekostar not hard
<ro^fflex> think anyone could help?
<nekostar> they have a few dam good how-to's
<nekostar> or ask The_Isle_of_Mark there  :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@202.95.134.238]  by nalioth
<nekostar> dunno ro^fflex
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, do this
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: How do I do it?
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: * listinging
<nekostar> LOL
<darkgamer20> bur[n] er, nope i restarted cups but nothing happens.
<yaoming> where can i find the HOW-TO for ubuntu 5.10?
<nekostar> that was classic :P
<ro^fflex> idiots
<darkgamer20> Madpilot, do you know anything about this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@edtn008934.hs.telusplanet.net]  by nalioth
<nekostar> o rite
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nekostar> lol
<DaOne> crouton: i would try that but i dont know what the input & output paths are.  :(  i dont know how 2 get ubuntu to recognise the drives.  one of them has a ubuntu installation & the other is fresh.  so i cannot use winmac_fstab
<darkgamer20> man this printer setup crap is really frustrating
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<yaoming> where can i find the HOW-TOs for ubuntu 5.10?
<nekostar> yaoming, what how to's
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<nekostar> ubuntuforums.org has lots :)
<Madpilot> darkgamer20: sorry, no... my printer "just worked"...
<darkgamer20> man...
<The_Isle_of_Mark> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<crouton> yaoming: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=100&order=desc is a good place to start
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<nekostar> yeah what crouton said ^_^
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo apt-get install libdivx4linux
<yaoming> thanks crouton and nekostar
<crouton> sure
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo apt-get install lame
<Madpilot> darkgamer20: there are good cups howtos on linuxprinting.org, if that helps...
<owner989> mplayer is a much better media player than totem
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo apt-get install sox
<owner989> totem is unstable for me
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<The_Isle_of_Mark> sudo apt-get install mjpegtools
<DaOne> dd sounds like the best way to go but i dont know how 2 use it.  i dont know what the paths for my HDDs are because i dont know how 2 get ubuntu to recognise them.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<crouton> DaOne - IDE SATA or SCSI drives?
<levander> if i have a usb keyboard and mouse, does the 'hotplug system' control them?
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: DAMN This is a lot! LOL
<darkgamer20> Madpilot, thanks i look around
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, I like having alll the codecs
<DaOne> crouton: both drives are IDE
<crouton> DaOne - and you're running the LiveCD, or what exactly?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<nekostar> of course yaoming
<nekostar> :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<DaOne> crouton: i'm using the Hoary LiveCD
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, that is all
<typpo> isle_of_mark: I have all those codecs installed, but .wmv files play completely blurred, all the colors are just dragged across
<crouton> DaOne - so have you actually installed anything to any of the drives
<typpo> is that a codec issue?
<pepsi> what is Bazaar?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> typpo, yeah sounds like it
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: Awesome. Anything else?
<DaOne> crouton: on one of the drives i have installed ubuntu, yes.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ubotu tell typpo about win32codecs
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> is there a radio player for ubantu?
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: I still cannot get this to play in firefox! sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<navarone> Okay..i am off...take care peeps
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, nope, unless you want the gui for mplayer...and why would you want that?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, just mplayer <filename>
<crouton> DaOne - I'd browse www.ubuntuforums.org, somebody has to have asked a similar question
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: No I didnt mean to paste that. I meant to past this URL http://media.putfile.com/WizardsofWinter-SM
<ubuntu> is there a radio player for ubantu?
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: I cant get that video to play
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, mplayer --help gives you the keys for controling it
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, what is the file extension?
<crouton> DaOne - I know a way to do it using a separate CD and a program called Ranish, but not within the Ubuntu/Linux OS per se
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: wmv
<The_Isle_of_Mark> hmm
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, where can I find the file?
<logical_mark> Its at that url http://media.putfile.com/WizardsofWinter-SM
<DaOne> crouton: well im willing to use Ranish
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: thats the only place I know
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, you want it to play in firefox?
<DaOne> crouton: but i only have a dial-up connection so if ihave to DL stuff then it wouldnt be a good idea
<crouton> DaOne: http://www.sysresccd.org/download.en.php, burn the ISO onto a CD, boot from that CD, and type 'ranish' at the bootprompt
<thewayofzen> ok so i googled for how to get rid of kubuntu-desktop now i gotta figure out how so get rid of konquerer...
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, or are you trying to play it from your hard drive?
<mrproper> I have this problem where launchers in Gnome won't work anymore when I change the executable path to a direct path.
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: I want it to play in firefox
<mrproper> I click and nothing happens.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, that is a different question....ok do this then
<The_Isle_of_Mark> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<ispiked> why are evolution-data-server-1.4 and evolution-exchange-storage running if I don't even use evolution?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, back
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo gedit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, that was wild i did a regular install and i never once set up root?
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: I think I have already done this
<Mr_Milenko> dialup and linux.... a match made in hell..
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<insipid> Mr_Milenko, your not kidding
<DaOne> crouton: thanks for your help.  i'll download that and see what i can do.  (it'll take me a couple of days...)
<DaOne> bibi peeps & thnx 4 helping :D
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, no, you wont be, sudo everything that needs root and use your user password
<Xenguy> I really want a good replacement for FTP, for non-anonymous uploads to my box.
<Mr_Milenko> nah only way i can friggin connect is if i deactivate my network cards then connect..
<bhuvan> a query on ubuntu .. how can i create a copy of bootable ubuntu linux cd 1 ?
<Mr_Milenko> then reactivate when im connected to use my local network
<Xenguy> Does 'rssh' or 'scponly' ring any bells for people here?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i don't like that im going to have to go hit the manuals to set up root
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, ok you have to setup firefox to allow it
<Mr_Milenko> that or im fucking something up.. bad..
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<levander> anybody have an idea how to get around when the ubuntu boot process hangs on 'starting hotplug system...'?
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: No how do I do that?
<nekostar> Xenguy, there is some nice stuff with ssh as i recall
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, it is easy just do a sudo passwd root
<bhuvan> i've the CD, i've copied the content to my hard disk..
<nekostar> or ssl
<nekostar> yesh
<nekostar> rssh
<bhuvan> now, i wish to create the bootable CD from it ..
<Xenguy> nekostar: nod - scponly looks respectable too
<BotBuilder> levander - TO get around boot kinks i removed all uneccesary hardware and tried again
<nekostar> o.O
<nekostar> scpyeah
<nekostar> thats the ticket
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, what was that link again?
<levander> BotBuilder: doesn't the hotplug system control all usb devices?
<Xenguy> nekostar: what's wrong with it?
<BotBuilder> levander - not sure
<nekostar> wrong with it?
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: Right now mplayer loads and it gets all the way to where it says, in firefox, playing file.... but the file wont play. The URL is: http://media.putfile.com/WizardsofWinter-SM
<BotBuilder> It might nadle stuff like hotplugging SATA
<nekostar> nono its supposed to be dam good according to a few friends that are admins
<Xenguy> nekostar: guess I'm not following your meaning
<BotBuilder> dunno if its possible to hotplug pci
<nekostar> [good admins] 
<Xenguy> nekostar: OK
<nekostar> ^_^
<nekostar> sorry for being unclear
<Mr_Milenko> mustard5 around?
<Xenguy> nekostar: no worries - I'm just trying to get some feedback on these 2 software
<Mr_Milenko> ubotu tell me about dialup
<varsendagger> Xen guy do you run Xen?
<varsendagger> Xenguy,
<Mr_Milenko> ubotu, tell me about dialup
<heatxsink>  anyone?
<DShepherd> hey
* Xenguy cringes at the sound of the word 'dialup' :-)
<zorba64> !dialup
<ubotu> dialup is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<nekostar> lol Xenguy
<Xenguy> hehe
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i guess i should get a k7 kernel?
<Mr_Milenko> Xenguy, i cry every time i log in...
<Xenguy> heh
<richard> lol
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i guess it would be the most compatible and most optimized
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Insipid yeah
<logical_mark> Isle_of_Mark: Are you still looking into that for me?
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: Are you still looking into that for me?
<angel_> is it possible to install KDE apps in GNOME?
<dug52143> hello
<crimsun> angel_: sure
<willis_> angel_,  you can RUN kde and gnome apps  as ya want.. :P
<richard> angel_ yes
<Xenguy> varsendagger: no my nick came before Xen :-)
<varsendagger> cool
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, yes hang on one sec
<angel_> crimsum, willis_,richard: Thanks :)
<varsendagger> i have ubuntu and  edebian on another partition, how can i run these simutaniously?
<Agrajag> simultaneously? Qemu or VMWare or Xen, I guess
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, ok ready?
<arachne42> Hiya!  Can anyone help me with a wpa_supplicant question?
<zdennis> is iptables still the way to go for a personal linux firewall?
<tag> I'm reading this instructions on making a debian package, and after installing all the packages referred to by the tutorial...deb-make doesn't exist.
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: YES!
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo mv /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<The_Isle_of_Mark> oops
<QMario> Is it possible to use a CD-RW the same way a Flash Drive is used?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo mv libtotem_mozilla.so libtotem_mozilla.so.old
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: Wait I got this error on that first command... "mv: missing file argument
<logical_mark> "
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, crosses the fingers
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, check my last posts
<Madpilot> QMario: I think k3b supports RW properly, ie w/ erase functions - not sure about gnomebaker
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sudo mv libtotem_mozilla.xpt libtotem_mozilla.xpt.old
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, get all that?
<ice9> I just installed dvdrip
<mrproper> How can I get Ubuntu to add more resolutions to the resolution capplet?
<ice9> but its relling me I'm missing alot of programs
<ice9> but there installed ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, ?
<ice9> what am I doing wrong
<willis_> ice9,  dvdrip is like a front end to all these other programs.
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: Getting errors on the "sudo mv libtotem_mozilla.so libtotem_mozilla.so.o"
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, what errors?
<logical_mark> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$ sudo mv libtotem_mozilla.xpt libtotem_mozilla.xpt.old
<logical_mark> mv: cannot stat `libtotem_mozilla.xpt': No such file or directory
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, anyway rename the libtotem files and restart firefox, it will play, mine plays it just fine
<DShepherd> logical_mark: is that the name of the file?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, I have to run...sorry
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: Thanks for the help those far
<logical_mark> Dshepard: could you finish where he left off?
<varsendagger> anone use xen, i have a live disk but never been able to use it
<owner989> what kind of file are you trying to play
<DShepherd> logical_mark: are you sure that libtotem_mozilla.xpt is the name of the file?
<ice9> anyone user dvdrip
<ice9> use dvdrip
<GTroy> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<linuxgeek2> hi
<linuxgeek2> folks
<linuxgeek2> Is there are way to change the colour of the screen while startup
<logical_mark> Dshepard: No, he told me it was... I don't know what is going on. I am just trying to get MPlayer to play the video on this website: http://media.putfile.com/WizardsofWinter-SM
<linuxgeek2> I get that brow screen
<varsendagger> Agrajag, have you used any of these emulators?
<lemur> amarok complains about not having kfmclient
<Agrajag> only qemu and vmware
<linuxgeek2> Is there are way to change the colour of the screen while startup
<linuxgeek2> I get that brow screen
<linuxgeek2> ?
<varsendagger> how do they work, can i apt-get them?
<cddesjar> is there a way to migrate from debian sid to ubuntu?
<Agrajag> just qemu
<QMario> Madpilot, I know about the erase functions, but I am wondering about just adding files as if it were a Flash drive, with formatting each time.
<Agrajag> vmware is commercial software
<QMario> s/with/withou
<cddesjar> without reformatting cause my cdrom is broke
<varsendagger> ahh
<Agrajag> and xen is a ibt more complicated to set up, you need special kernels to run it
<varsendagger> ohh i think i'll try qemu
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<linuxgeek2> !human
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: Do they come in packets of five?
<linuxgeek2> !startup
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<www> HI
<DShepherd> logical_mark: type all that again but instead of typing libtotem..... all at once type 'libt' and tab
<linuxgeek2> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<www> hwo are you
<XiCillin> is the modem  device inubuntu usually /dev/ppp?
<linuxgeek2> fine
<DShepherd> logical_mark: do you know about tab autocomplete?
<varsendagger> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Mr_Milenko> stop molesting the bot...
<varsendagger> sorry
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<thewayofzen> When burning Cds in linux.. if i dont want the spaces replaced with  underscores do i CHECK joliet or UNCHECK it in gnomebaker i always forget...
<varsendagger> i was explainging the bot to my wife
<biscuit_> XiCillin: Its usually /dev/modem or /dev/ttSY0
<BotBuilder> ooh yeah uboto that's how i like it
<biscuit_> XiCillin: Depends on the "Windows" COM port.
<logical_mark> Dshepard: No I do not, I do 'ls' in the plugins directory though and there is no file close to what he was talking about
<XiCillin> biscuit isee
<XiCillin> thanks
<Agrajag> thewayofzen: turn joliet and rock ridge on
<logical_mark> Dshepard: .                       mplayerplug-in-qt.so   mplayerplug-in-wmp.so
<logical_mark> ..                      mplayerplug-in-qt.xpt  mplayerplug-in-wmp.xpt
<logical_mark> libjavaplugin_oji.so    mplayerplug-in-rm.so   mplayerplug-in.xpt
<logical_mark> mplayerplug-in-gmp.so   mplayerplug-in-rm.xpt  raclass.zip
<logical_mark> mplayerplug-in-gmp.xpt  mplayerplug-in.so      rpnp.so
<biscuit_> XiCillin: Anytime.
<DShepherd> logical_mark: dont paste here
<mcadory> logical_mark: pastebin
<biscuit_> Woot. 100 fps in SuperTux.. Lol.
<logical_mark> Dshepard: Sorry. pasebin from now on
<ratero> The Spanish language lives!
<DShepherd> logical_mark: well you dont seem to have any totem player library file
<logical_mark> I dont have totem player installed
<biscuit_> How do I get rid of something I compiled (IE WINE)
<owner989> just delete it
<varsendagger> biscuit !checkinstall
<ratero> The Spanish language lives!
<DShepherd> logical_mark: what are you trying to do?
<akk> Do I remember that there's a channel somewhere for discussing installation issues?
<biscuit_> Ok.. I got that covered.. Lol. Thanks.
<biscuit_> How does ALSA handle multiple streams?
<orangey> hey all!
<owner989> not well biscuit i think
<biscuit_> Hi
<logical_mark> DShepherd: I have a website whos videos wont play in my Firefox browser. The site is: http://media.putfile.com/WizardsofWinter-SM
<biscuit_> owner989: It won't at all. But I mean, how do you get it to?
<ratero> The Spanish language lives!
<owner989> i think using artsd can solve this issue
<orangey> I'm trying to get my system to play DVDs with xine (shouldn't be THAT hard).. I installed libdvdcss and libdvdnav and libdvdread.. but xine still won't read.. any ideas?
<owner989> instead of using alsa
<owner989> but im not sure
<owner989> linux has too many sound daemons i think
<biscuit_> orangey: Does it spit anything out (errors) in normal running mode or in a terminal?
<tonyyarusso> How can I make sure samba is running, and start it if it is not?
<crimsun> biscuit_: it's a userspace library-layer plugin
<crimsun> biscuit_: ("dmix")
<orangey> biscuit: Something bout not being able to read.. moment.
<logical_mark> DShepherd: I just installed Totem and totem-gstreamer, and now in Firefox Totem tells me it could not start the video output...
<orangey> biscuit_: "Source Can't be read"
<biscuit_> crimsun: Where do I find it at.. its not in the repos.
<orangey> biscuit_: and something about dvdnav
<biscuit_> crimsun: I remember reading about that.
<linuxgeek2> !wallpapers
<DShepherd> logical_mark: oh,  I have no clue..
<owner989> logiccal did you install your video card drivers
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<masingerz> hello
<biscuit_> orangey: Does it say somewhere like dvd:// When it tries to load, like in that one little bar thingey
<orangey> I'm typing in xine dvd://mymovie.iso
<biscuit_> Just one slash I think.
<biscuit_> Depends I suppose.
<owner989> mplayer is the best media player orangey
<firefly2442> when networking computer to computer, is a crossover cable required or is a standard cable OK?
<owner989> imho
<B_166-ER-X> I installed Gdesklets shell,  runned sor desklets apps, it froze, i rebooted, and now the Desklets shell wont run , it just stall ..even after an reinstall...  someone could help ?
<orangey> owner989: and how do I get dvdnav on that?
<Muldy> firefly2442, crossover
<firefly2442> Muldy, no way to do it with a regular cable?
<Muldy> firefly2442, not really, no.
<owner989> orangey, mplayer can play dvds
<Muldy> firefly2442, you can get a crossover adapter for your regular cable
<B_166-ER-X> please ?
<orangey> owner989: from isos?
<QMario> !CD-RW
<ubotu> QMario: I haven't a clue
<Muldy> or recrimp your cat5 so that it is a crossover
<QMario> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, QMario
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<owner989> ive never tried  orangey
<firefly2442> mkay, is there a difference in speed between crossover and regular?
<owner989> with iso
<owner989> but you could just mount it as a drive
<ratero> The Spanish language lives!
<Muldy> no
<firefly2442> Cat5 can do gigabit right?
<Muldy> cross over is just when the contacts are changed around
<firefly2442> ahh I see
<mcadory> no
<Muldy> it can if its cat5e
<Muldy> the only difference between cat5e and cat5 is whether the 4 contacts have been wired
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, no luck
<ratero> The Spanish language lives!
<ratero> The Spanish language lives!
<ratero> The Spanish language lives!
<firefly2442> guess I'll just have to live 100mbit for now
<firefly2442> wanted to test it out
<firefly2442> oh well, thank you very much
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, 1339 fps this absolutely rediculous ihave done everything....
<z3d3> anyone here doing port forwarding on their box?
<B_166-ER-X> what do i do with a .tar.bz2 file ?
<biscuit_> Weee.. Halo is very .dll dependant indeed!
<biscuit_> B_166-ER-X: Just extract it.
<DShepherd> B_166-ER-X: anything you want to do with it
<B_166-ER-X> sh ?
<DShepherd> B_166-ER-X: tar
<mcadory> B_166: tar xzf
<biscuit_> B_166-ER-X: tar -x usually does the trick.
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<DShepherd> B_166-ER-X: tar xfj
<B_166-ER-X> dang, ithink i will have to compile it after... i'll let it go.. for now.
<B_166-ER-X> any1 uses gdesklets shell ?
<jeff303> does anyone know where the firefox plugin directory is?
<jeff303> can't find it
<B_166-ER-X> http://mycroft.mozdev.org/download.html
<crimsun> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<B_166-ER-X> oups, misunderstanding. ;)
<jeff303> crimsun: thanks that was it
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, brb
<starscalling> eh
<biscuit_> In glxgears is over 1000 fps ok?
<Aegir> biscuit_: glxgears is not a benchmark
<biscuit_> Aegir: Lol. I know. Im just trying to shoot the ballpark.
<Aegir> biscuit_: :p
<BlueEagle> biscuit_: Don't go shooting ballparks. They ain't done nothing wrong. ;D
<biscuit_> Aegir: What do you get?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, alright yeah.. no lucky and no performance different after doing the nvidia-settings thing
<biscuit_> Aegir: Can SuperTux be a benchmark?
<Aegir> biscuit_: Don't really care, I'll have a look.
<biscuit_> BlueEagle: :P
<Aegir> biscuit_: If i need to brag, I just tell people that I have Xorg7, EXA and Composite working perfectly with Xcompmgr on my startup list for super-smooth, fast, sexy visuals.
<Aegir> :b
* biscuit_ has no idea what half of what Aegir said means.
<Aegir> biscuit_: Nevermind then ;)
<biscuit_> Aegir: Use words a 14 year old can use. Bleh.
<masingerz> hello
<ChAdWiCk> anyone know how to configure proftpd permissions (uplaod and download)
<rob_p> biscuit_:  Just for reference, my Sony Vaio FS-550 runs about 1700 fps with glxgears.  It's got the Intel 800 chipset 128 MB (shared) video RAM.  Nothing too fancy.
<rabeldable> proftpd has configuration directives similar to apache check out the proftpd website there are lots of examples
<Aegir> biscuit_: Heh,my glxgears doesnt even give me a score. But it's smooth, I'll tell you that much. Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP, btw, one of the few cards that can actually do the more advanced xorg special effects bastardry
<Muldy> ewww igp
<Aegir> Muldy: I know, I was like that aswell before I got my dirty little hands on Xorg7
<Shucknet> what are your recommendations on using ubuntu as a mail server?  I have to administer remotely over ssh
<biscuit__> Yeargh. Juno on Linux won't work anymore.
<Aegir> Muldy: It used to always be my Nvidia desktop that I did all the fancy xorg stuff on, now it's my ATI laptop again :D
<owner989> is junu dialup
<rob_p> Aegir:  Try this at the command prompt: "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"  That should dump fps to stdout...
<biscuit__> owner989: Howd you know?
<Aegir> rob_p: Heh, cheers.
<owner989> ive heard of it
<crouton> Shucknet: works perfectly fine, there's a couple guides on it.
<Shucknet> what MTA does the base distro come with?
<crouton> juno?  didn't that get merged into netzero?
<Shucknet> crouton: and do you know if there's a Horde package for it?
<Aegir> Hoargh! Well! Would ya look at that! 530fps... Pfft. Like it matters...
<owner989> dialup should work in any os unless it uses proprietary software
<crouton> horde? don't know.
<onkarshinde> rob_p: what FPS is considered good?
<rob_p> onkarshinde:  It's a relative measurement.
<jeff303> where did gedit go in the gnome menu, in Breezy?  used to be accessories/text editor
<nicholas> hey funky ppl !
<nicholas> http://research.lumeta.com/ches/map/gallery/isp-ss.gif
<biscuit__> owner989: Juno's an oddball, it doesn't use PAP, nor CHAP, but some CHAP MD5
<biscuit__> SO it kicks itself off every hour.
<nicholas> where is the schmong to know more bout nslookuo ?
<onkarshinde> jeff303: It is still there
<rob_p> onkarshinde:  Basically only has meaning if you baselined with it and then made changes and wanted to see the relative improvement, etc.
<poningru> Hi can someone test something for me?
<biscuit__> How do I tell if I have JAVA installed?
<onkarshinde> rob_p: Ok. Thanks
<poningru> can you install wifi-radar
<poningru> through synaptic
<poningru> and go see if there is a wifi.conf in /etc
<onkarshinde> biscuit_: If it is basic install then you don't have java
<nicholas> get on up!
<poningru> did anyone get my last msg?
<rabeldable> nicholas: what is "not an isp"?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, hey let me know when you get back
<biscuit__> onkarshide: So I just go on Good ol Sun and get it?
<onkarshinde> poningru: We read it.
<nicholas> interseting rhytm devices.,,,
<onkarshinde> !tell biscuit_ about java
<nicholas> l0v3
<jeff303> onkarshinde: ok not showing up in mine any more for some reason... I probably messed up something during the upgrade
<onkarshinde> !tell biscuit__ about java
<onkarshinde> jeff303: Not a chance, gedit will be installed by default. See if you can find it in Menu Editor, may be the menu item is disabled
<biscuit__> !javadebs
<ubotu> from memory, javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Maniqui> hihi
<Maniqui> I have installed few games, but I dont know how (from where) I run them
<Maniqui> they are not under applications -> games
<themuffenmann> Mai
<themuffenmann> Mani*
<onkarshinde> Maniqui: which games?
<themuffenmann> did you install via synpatic?
<Maniqui> enigma, dopewars, beneath-a-steel-sky
<themuffenmann> synaptic*
<Maniqui> I installed them using synaptic
<themuffenmann> open a terminal
<themuffenmann> and type the name of the game
<Maniqui> yes
<Maniqui> that simple?
<themuffenmann> yep
<jeff303> onkarshinde: ok I'm sure you're right.. still no dice after unchecking/rechecking
<jeff303> onkarshinde: no big deal I can just do a custom application launcher... still weird though
<Maniqui> bash: enigma: command not found
<onkarshinde> Maniqui: or better, press Alt+F2 and then typr command to run the game
<Maniqui> thanks! the trick with Alt + F2 did work
<onkarshinde> Has anyone successfully installed Google Earth using wine
<owner989> we need to bug google to release a linux version
<Aegir> onkarshinde: My last experiance was that it installed, but was rather shoddy.
<Maniqui> beneath-a-steel-sky use scummvm, so I run ScummVM, but I dont know where to browse to load the games
<Maniqui> where are apps (games, multimedia players, etc) installed on Ubuntu?
<Maniqui> I mean, in wich folder?
<onkarshinde> Aegir: Did you do any special tweaks? It is not installing at all on my machine
<biscuit__> Aegir: Wouldn't it work better in Cedega, just because of it's using 3d stuff?
<cast> Maniqui: uh, lots of places. generally in /usr but it depends on the app
<cast> Maniqui: echo $PATH will tell you some places to look for binaries
<Maniqui> thanks, cast.
<Aegir> biscuit_, Probably. I detest Cedega, however.
<Dr_Willis> diddly dang it.. isent there a rc file for  local commands. to run at boot time.. im looking in /etc/ and cant seem to find it.. rc.local ?
<Aegir> onkarshinde: Not really. It was a while ago aswell
<biscuit__> Aegir: Why?
<biscuit__> onkarshinde: What's it spitting out in the term?
<Aegir> biscuit__, illogical reasons. I just don't like Cedega.
<onkarshinde> biscuit__: What are you asking about?
<biscuit__> Aegir: Oh ok. What about WINE with DX
<drummer87> hi all, i've just got an old ethernet switch and am trying to connect to it through telnet but can't... the default IP is 0.0.0.0 but when i pint this, ping says "pinging 0.0.0.0 (127.0.0.1)" which is localhost.... any ideas please?
<biscuit__> Hey.. why couldn't you do that. Install DX on WINE.
<biscuit__> onkarshinde: When you try to install GEarth, what does it say
<Aegir> biscuit__ because it comes WITH wine. Only recently has DX9 been built in.
<onkarshinde> biscuit__: The installation starts and halts at a particular point and then hangs
<Aegir> biscuit__ but still, I don't know. I haven't toyed with Google Earth in quite a while
<Aegir> biscuit__ I use wine for exactly two programs, and that's it.
<biscuit__> Aegir: Does WINE autodetect COM ports?
<onkarshinde> biscuit__: Any idea? Also it gave me error that some psapi.dll was not found
<lemur> I isntalled apache2 and can connect to localhost, but it appears not to listen for outside connections.  I don't know how to change it
<Aegir> biscuit__ Don't know
<onkarshinde> lemur: And how are you testing outside connections?
<lemur> onkarshinde: using my domain name
<biscuit__> onkarshinde: You need to put that .dll in the system32 folder.
<biscuit__> That would be my only guess.
<onkarshinde> biscuit__: trying.
<rabeldable> drummer87: do you have a console port on your switch?
<onkarshinde> lemur: See if you can find anything in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<drummer87> rabeldable, yes.. but don't have a com cable
<lemur> onkarshinde: yes, I'm looking at it...it's kind of hard for me to understand; nothing jumps out
<rabeldable> drummer87: is there a reset button on the switch?
<rabeldable> drummer87: what kind of switch is it?
<lemur> oh, I bet I know what it is!
<Aegir> drummer87: For the most part, you cannot telnet to an ordinary switch, being a layer 2 device, but with more advanced switchs, for instance Cisco ones, they have a console port on the back, you then use hyper terminal and a rollover (Not crossover) to connect to it and alter the settings, for instance, enable telnet connections. Your switch though might not allow telnet connections at all. What brand is it?
<lemur> my IP on the subnet..
<onkarshinde> I will be back
<drummer87> rabeldable, it's a notel baystack 350-24T.. not sure where the reset switch is though
<Aegir> Ahh
<drummer87> found a pdf manual, and says telnet is enabled by default, but maybe it has been since disabled
<Aegir> drummer87: Yeah, is the switch seccond hand? The last owner might have disabled it.
<mrkoje> Aeigir: What are you talking about rollover... are you meaning a serial cable?
<mrkoje> Aeigir: There are CAT5 cables... Patch and Crossover
<ramza3> is there a way to move the taskbar thing from the top to the bottom to where it has been on most OSs for the last 20 years
<mrkoje> Ramza3:  Click on it and drag it to the bottom
<ramza3> oops
<ramza3> duh
<rob1> does Ubuntu support and play ogg music files out of the box?
<Aegir> mrkoje: yeah, it has an rj45 lead on one end, and a db9 connector on the other. You connect it from the com port of your computer to the console port of the switch/router, using HyperTerminal from there. Some other devices might have their console port as somthing else than a network plug, but all the ones I've seen have been.
<lemur> weird
<drummer87> i also tried 192.168.100.1 in telnet but connection was refused.. that could be the switch since i don't have anything in the 100 range in my home network
<orangey> hmm.
<rabeldable> there is a rollover cable and it is different than a crossover cable
<orangey> any ideas as to where I could find a comprehensive guide on playing encrypted DVDs?
<drummer87> Aegir, yes it is second hand
<darkgamer20> is there a guide to compiling the spca5xx driver on ubuntu?
<Aegir> Yeah, and a rollover is not an ethernet lead. A crossover only flips the send and receive pairs, a rollover flips all the pairs on one end
<Aegir> drummer87: Yeah, even if you can get into it's console port, it'd be password protected. Have fun :)
<rabeldable> drummer87:  it might not allow connections on port 23 you need to connect to it using a serial cable
<mrkoje> Aegir: Wierd... never heard of that. When I went through the cisco classes we just used connect with a serial cable to get to the cisco ios
<rabeldable> mrkoje: was it a blue or black cable?
<rabeldable> mrkoje: it was a thin flat cable right?
<mrkoje> Aeigir: rabeldable: It was a standard serial cable
<Aegir> mrkoje: How long ago was that? I'm doing my CCNA now, and when dealing with most modern routers and the 2900 series switches (1900's too, but they are evil), you use a rollover cable to the console port. Routers have the console port on the front, switches are hidden on the back.
<mrkoje> Aegir: this was in 96
<Aegir> mrkoje: Yeah, that's a while back
<mrkoje> Aegir: actually it was 97-98
<sethk> mrkoje, with the ciscos you could set a password (three passwords, actually) and depending on how you set them, you might not be able to get in
<rabeldable> i've been doing this for 10 years and there have always been rollover & crossover cables
<sethk> mrkoje, although you could reset to factory state and start from scratch
<toresbe> yeah, ISTR all Cisco cables being rollover.
<mrkoje> Aegir, sethk, rabeldable: I actually haven't messed with Cisco stuff for a while, I am not sure what the standards are like
<rabeldable> drummer87: have you been looking on the net for documentation
<sethk> rabeldable, that's quite true.  a lot of the newest hardware can automatically compensate for the cable
<toresbe> Most console ports are wired DTE, so you could easily hook it up to a modem
<sethk> rabeldable, avoiding the need for crossover cables, but not all equipment does it obviously
<Aegir> mrkoje: Yeah, I'm doing CCNA2 at the moment, actually finnishing it up in a week or two. Doing the entirity of CCNA over two years at school. Fun stuff :), aiming for the certification at the end of it.
<mrkoje> Aegir: Thats great! I actually only did the CCNA1 and that was in highschool. I am a CS major/math minor right now
<mrkoje> Aegir: and I love it.
<Mulder> YAY! math :D
<meefer> What can I run on my x86 Mac box?
<pbransford> Hey! tor users are banned from #ubuntu :|
<drummer87> rabeldable, yes.. and found some, but i haven't studied networking, so aren't familiar with some of the terminology and such.
<Mulder> meefer, mac os x
<pbransford> thats not fair :(
<crimsun> pbransford: too much abuse.
<Aegir> mrkoje: Cool. I'm doing a traineeship in data communications, structured cabling, over the two years aswell. So I'll leave highschool with two certs and a cablers license.
<hydroksyde> meefer, possibly other x86 OSes too
<pbransford> crimsun, aw crap. what about making them mute?
<Mulder> meefer, what kind tpm are they using
<paladinew> hello everyone
<rabeldable> drummer87: have you been here: http://www130.nortelnetworks.com/cgi-bin/eserv/cs/main.jsp?level=1&category=8&subcategory=&subtype=&tranProduct=8122&resetFilter=1&pfTypeList=alpha&level1List=1&productList=8122&contentTypeList=8
<crimsun> pbransford: ...that would defeat the purpose of getting help, no?
<mrkoje> Aegir; thats cool
<paladinew> I have a question, what program should I use to sniff IM packets on my network ???
<crimsun> paladinew: ethereal
<sethk> paladinew, I use ethereal for all types of packet sniffing
<Aegir> mrkoje: Yeah, it's been a prick to get the whole thing working though. Some staff at my school didn't want me to do it.
<paladinew> I havent had much luck with etheral
<sethk> paladinew, it's thebest and also the easiest, so I would stick with it.
<sethk> paladinew, the other tools are considerably harder to use
<crimsun> paladinew: then use tcpdump directly
<paladinew> aim traffic would be tcp packets correct?  I've tested it and it doesnt seem to show up
<Aegir> mrkoje: Going to either go get a job at an ISP when I leave highschool, or go for my diploma in IT and then move onto CS at Uni.
<pbransford> crimsun, there was a channel that made tor people ask for permission to speak somehow
<poacheR> hi, I'm new to ubuntu; quick question, what's the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu with kde? (alternatively, doesn't ubuntu come with kde on the cd?)
<pbransford> crimsun, nevermind, just kinda irritating thats all
<paladinew> crimsun: is tcpdump a separate app, or add-in for ethereal?
<Mulder> separate app
<Mulder> tcpdump was around long long before ethereal
<paladinew> can I add it under "add applications" ?
<mrkoje> Aegir: Go for a CS degree... or maybe even a CIF degree.. but go for your degree.
<drummer87> rabeldable, thanks.. think so, but will see if there's other files i missed that will help
<pbransford> paladinew, seperate app. been around longer than ethereal
<biscuit__> Wait till the day we have frozen bubble lan parties.
<biscuit__> Heh
<pbransford> biscuit__, wee?
<poacheR> lol
<masingerz> hello
<biscuit__> Wee indeed.
<tonyyarusso> I've heard of the existence of apps that will transparently burn audio CDs directly from mp3 files; anyone know which those are?
<paladinew> so where should I dl tcpdump
<hydroksyde> poacheR: I don't know for sure, but I'd say Kubuntu has better integration, and uses KDE by default
<poacheR> I suppose, but does ubuntu come with KDE on the cd if you know?
<hydroksyde> I think it doesw
<hydroksyde> s/doesw/does/
<onkarshinde> tonyyarusso: Perhaps Serpentine does this. Not sure though. May be you can try gnomebaker
<poacheR> is Kubuntu EXACTLY the same as ubuntu otherwise, or is it lagging behind or sth in any way
<tag> ugggggh
<biscuit__> Could you mod Frozen Bubble?
<tag> java in ubuntu?
<poacheR> (I'm assuming it's otherwise the same project?)
<onkarshinde> poacheR: Exactly same as Ubuntu but with KDE
<hydroksyde> poacheR, : I'd say the config tools are rewritten for Qt
<onkarshinde> !tell tag about java
<poacheR> cool, thx :)
<tag> !javadebs
<ubotu> methinks javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<pbransford> biscuit__, more than likely, the code is available. Would you _want_ to?
<biscuit__> pbransford: I wanna make like a 4 player version of it. Lol. Whoever gets the most balls first wins.
<paladinew> better yet, can someone explain how I can setup ethereal to only sniff AIM traffic?
<biscuit__> Kinda like a mini lan party.
<biscuit__> Lol
<owner989> paladinew lol
<rob_p> paladinew:  Open a shell, type, "sudo apt-get install tcpdump" and it'll be installed within a few moments.  It's a command line packet sniffer so if you're looking for something, "point-n-click", tcpdump probably isn't for you.  In that case, use ethereal.
<rabeldable> drummer87: the documentation says that you can connect to the COM port using a straight through DB-9 with a straight through standard serial port cable
<biscuit__> pbransford: Only problem, I only know PHP :( and limited C/C++
<pbransford> paladinew, lol! done it... quite fun, but you have to be on a non-switched network... otherwise the switch doesn't send you the other people's traffic
<owner989> in ethereal just create a filter with some of the aim headers
<paladinew> I'm on a non-switched netowrk, so thats fine
<pbransford> paladinew, you could to ARP poisoning, but thats evil and quite involved
<Mulder> who sitll uses non switched networks these days
<pbransford> paladinew, build a filter...
<hydroksyde> Mulder: I do
<pbransford> the best is a wifi card with monitor mode :P
<Mulder> hydroksyde, why? heh
<pbransford> doesn't even have to be the same network and you can listen in
<hydroksyde> Mulder: Can't be bothered buying a switch
<drummer87> rabeldable, just db9 to db9 - switch to computer? i don't have a cable though
<Mulder> switches are dirt cheap though
<drummer87> i could make one, but don't have the parts
* Aegir hugs his Wireless router with built in four port switch
<Aegir> And WAN uplink!
<rabeldable> drummer87: yeah you need to get a serial cable...
* masingerz ccna 
* biscuit__ wonders when DSL will move 1800 feet to his house, or when Cable will move 30 miles to his house.
<masingerz> pix too
<Aegir> Although I cannot seem to get console access to it. Gotta figure that one out at some point. Bloody DLink crap. I wanted a Linksys WRT54G, the one that runs Linux...
<hydroksyde> Mulder: Yeah, but I have a 10Mbit 8-port hub, and I only use it for 256Kbit internet (rarely ever PC to PC). Why would I wanna change?
<Mulder> hydroksyde, security?
<tag> sweet
<Mulder> stops sniffing :P
<onkarshinde> Mulder: I thought Mulder was a fictional non existent surname when I used to watch X-Files
<pbransford> freaking broadcom makes me use windows drivers. no monitor mode for me :(  (actually, probably a GOOD thing hehe)
<rabeldable> drummer87: its good to have one anyways... after you get the cable look up information on building your own cables with RJ45 DB-9 & RJ45 DB-25 connectors, you can easily change the pinouts to connect to anything
<hydroksyde> Mulder, This network is trusted, The wireless network is separate
<Mulder> ok, i have nothing to add
<hydroksyde> and the only other person on it is trustworthy, not to mention not bright enough to use a sniffer
<masingerz> hey does anybody know how to get rid of the static while hearing mp3's on rythmbox?
<hydroksyde> masingerz, depends what's causing the static
<pbransford> hydroksyde, its the OTHER people you worry about. the ones with airsnort etc
<poningru> anyone know how to make my wireless card from ra0 to eth1?
<poningru> cause wifi-radar will not check ra0
<pbransford> ra0? mines wlan0
<Mulder> hydroksyde, are they silly enough to get their computer infected with trojans/worms/spyware that might take advantage of such though?
<biscuit__> poningru ln /dev/etc1 /dev/ra0
<hydroksyde> Mulder: Good point
<poningru> ok thanks dude
<masingerz> well... the static only happens when thees something playing
<pbransford> Mulder, most spyware/worms are mass-attackers, not likely hand tailored to a specific network type
<biscuit__> poningru: Though, you gotta make some rule or somthing or else you have to do it again on each boot.
<poningru> perhaps I should make it /dev/wlan0
<masingerz> and it sounds like pindrops
<poningru> ok thanks dude
<poningru> biscuit__: would a cron job do it?
<Mulder> pbransford, still, i'd personally not run the risk
<biscuit__> poningru: Your talking to the wrong guy for that.
<sellsw> mike: are you there
<hydroksyde> Mulder: I still secure my own PC...
<sellsw> tritium: are you there, sorry
<poningru> biscuit__: wait why would it disapear after reboot?
<masingerz> what is making the static...good question
<poningru> the symlink I mean
<Mulder> hydroksyde, that's good to hear
<biscuit__> poningru: Im not entirely sure.
<poningru> hmm ok thanks dude
<Mulder> hydroksyde, you should attempt to secure your trusted user's pc too to mitigate any hazard
<pbransford> Mulder, i just make sure anything sensetive needs a good PW to get in, and goes encrypted (like tor)
<pbransford> poningru, /dev is a dynamic filesystem created by the kernel.
<pbransford> Mulder, or just trust no-one :)
<rabeldable> poningru: have you looked at the /etc/iftab file?
<sellsw> I am using my ibook and a chat program I downloaded. It works pretty good
<poningru> no I have not
* poningru looks
<rabeldable> poningru: there you can change the mapping of eth or whatever to point to a specific MAC address
<poningru> ok thanks
<Corrupter> does anyone know anything about running Bryce 5.5 in Wine?
<salvador> hi
<salvador> i need help
<Mulder> pbransford, sure but if i recall correctly ssh had a weakness with the way it transmitted passwords (thouh encrypted) over the network a few years back. you cant discount those sorts of things popping up, not to mention potential for mitm attacks
<regeya> that remains to be seen
<salvador> can somebody help me?
<regeya> !ask
<regeya> ubotu: tell salvador about ask
<rabeldable> poningru: only reason I know that works is because I changed my wireless from eth1 to eth0 there
<drummer87> rabeldable, if making a serial cable, would i just wire the connectors pin to pin (ie. pin1 to pin1, pin3 to pin3)?
<poningru> hmm ic ok thanks
<tymanthius> Evening
<salvador> when i right click my Trash on the right bottom and click Empty Trash notigh happens can anibody help me or know wats the problem
<onkarshinde> salvador: state your problem
<masingerz> hey u know my grandpa was called Lino
<rabeldable> drummer87: you need three things.  1 straight through (regular) ethernet cable, 2 DB-9 (straight through)
<tymanthius> Just finished installing ubuntu after playing w/ the live cd for a bit.
<BotBuilder> how can i find out what processes are running and their ids?
<poningru> BotBuilder: ps -aux
<tymanthius> I like it, but during install I was never asked for a root password.
<BotBuilder> thanks
<Natdigga_> how can I find what's in the repository?  I'm looking to install JRE.
<rabeldable> drummer87: straight through means just like you said, pin1 -> pin1 ...etc...
<tymanthius> Where would I find one?
<HappyFool> !tell tymanthius about root
<poningru> I had a question
<poningru> if I unplug the card
<salvador> I installed the ubuntu CD and when i right click my Trash on the right bottom and click Empty Trash notigh happens can anibody help me or know wats the problem
<poningru> and plug it back in it doesnt autodetect
<Corrupter> what other programs are good for running Windows programs besides Wine?
<rabeldable> drummer87: the DB-9 connectors should be RJ45 DB-9 connectors
<poningru> guess I have to restart
<tymanthius> Thanks Happy.  Used to Mandrake/Mandriva.  :)
<poningru> Corrupter: it sometimes does that
<rabeldable> poningru: don't restart
<onkarshinde> Cedega (padi app) for games specially
<poningru> rabeldable: then?
<Corrupter> poningru: huh?
<biscuit__> whats a good first person shooter in the repos?
<rabeldable> poningru: you need to change a few things first
<poningru> Corrupter: try going into trash and select all and delete it
<poningru> rabeldable: listening
<salvador> when i right click my Trash on the right bottom and click Empty Trash notigh happens can anibody help me or knows wats the problem
<Corrupter> poningru: what are you talking about?
<pbransford> Weeeeee. Just thought you all should know that.
<poningru> Corrupter: sorry
<poningru> salvador: my comments toward Corrupter were meant for you
<onkarshinde> salvador: and what do you expect it to do? Show a dialog?
<salvador> does anibodu knows whats wrong?
<poningru> onkarshinde: he is saying that it is not deleting the trashed items
<salvador> yeap
<salvador> thats right
<Corrupter> what other programs are good for running Windows programs besides Wine?
<rabeldable> poningru: you could change the ip information in the /etc/network/interfaces file then do an ifdown and ifup to "disable and enable" the interface
<salvador> it doesn delete anything
<onkarshinde> Corrupter: didn't you read my reply about Cedega?
<poningru> rabeldable: hmm let me try
<Corrupter> onkarshinde: didn't see it
<tymanthius> Going to go look around at things now.  Thanks.  :)
<rabeldable> poningru: or you could reboot, but the system will not be on the net yet you need to modify the network properties for the interfaces still
<poningru> right
<salvador> can anibody help me?
<salvador> or tell me whats wrong?
<PokerFacePenguin> salvador: you dont _right_ click it to empty...
<poningru> salvador: dude it has never worked for me either
<salvador> so wat do I have to do to empty the trash
<salvador> ?
<salvador> never
<PokerFacePenguin> _left_ click it
<Natdigga_> What apt-get install do I run for Java Runtime?
<poningru> just go into trash and select it all
<poningru> and delete
<poningru> select all == Ctrl+a
<_tcc> I just want to say
<_tcc> I got on ubuntu
<_tcc> And its probably the best things i've ever been on
<rabeldable> i gotta get some work done... msg me if you need something
<PokerFacePenguin> i might have misspoke there...im in _U_buntu
<poningru> rabeldable: ok thanks dude
<salvador> it says that i dont have permision to delete something
<salvador> Error while deleting.
<nicholaspaul> HELP!! : ) I can't seem to fix broken packages in Synaptic - it says E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<owner989> use sudo salvador
<salvador> "/home/salv...console.Po" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<poningru> salvador: you gotta delete from command line
<poningru> goto command line
<salvador> and with sudo how can i delet the trash?
<JustinG> hey, i'm having problems getting my sound working and i've checked -everything-.
<owner989> trashcan doesnt need sudo to delete
<poningru> cd ~/.trash
<poningru> sudo rm -r
<i3dmaster> what's the module name for usb cdrom?
<_tcc> How can I contribute to ubuntu?
<poningru> err
<poningru> sudo rm -r *
<_tcc> I want to do some stuff.
<owner989> justin, try killall esd in terminal
<mrkoje> _tcc: spread the word
<_tcc> I already did.
<_tcc> I gave away my CD.
<salvador> thats the command for deleting all the trash?
<cast> _tcc: depends what you are good at? moneys always good :>
<crimsun> _tcc: there's a participation page on the home page
<_tcc> I can code perl.
<nicholaspaul> _Tcc there might be some links on the site..   You can order more CDs !
<owner989> the trash icon is in the bottom right hand corner salvador
<salvador> i've just type that and that it?
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know how to fix broken packages in synaptic????
<poningru> _tcc: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/
<_tcc> Give them away free at school!
<felipito> hellosss
<nicholaspaul> hey felipito
<mrkoje> _tcc: program device drivers then
<poningru> salvador: in a command line
<poningru> go into the trash folder
<poningru> and then sudo rm -r *
<PokerFacePenguin> _tcc: lol, install them at school first, then give them away
<_tcc> hehe
<nicholaspaul> _tcc - get some drivers for ppc wifi working - you' ll be loved by many!!!
<JustinG> how can i get my ac97 codec sound working?
<_tcc> heh
<_tcc> Ubuntu is the best thing.
<nicholaspaul> _tcc, including me!! :-)
<nicholaspaul> i agree _tcc
<varsendagger> _tcc, you can look into the bounty projects
<salvador> wich is the trash route?
<JustinG> my only gripe about ubuntu is my sound isn't working AT ALL
<_tcc> really?
<JustinG> yeah
<owner989> justin did you try my suggestion
<_tcc> My sound never worked on fedora SORE.
<drummer87> rabeldable, hmm.. thanks, but i'm a little confused. should i make a cable with serial to serial, or serial to ethernet (rj45)? and how would i connect to the com port on the switch with the rj45 one?
<JustinG> i didn't see it
<varsendagger> they are so importan they are willing to pay for coders
<owner989> type killall esd in terminal
<_tcc> Now its blasting and awesome
<varsendagger> python
<JustinG> i see, lemme try
<poningru> salvador: .Trash
<salvador> let me try
<salvador> thanks
<JustinG> i'm using an intel-based chipset on my laptop.
<Mulder> heh
<owner989> ubuntu could have solved a lot of peoples sound problems if they had included alsaconf
<PokerFacePenguin> varsendagger: founder has deep pockets
<JustinG> ac97 codec.
<Mulder> mozilla programmers must no know the meaning of 'free'
<Mulder> firefox is using 105mb ram and it has nothing but google open
<JustinG> alsaconf would be nice
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know how to fix broken packages? ... are the repos down ?
<owner989> justing that sound chip does work under linux
<PokerFacePenguin> varsendagger: and a nice philanthropic attitude to go with em
<JustinG> i've setup slackware several times with sound working.
<varsendagger> PokerFacePenguin, true story
<JustinG> owner989: i'm experiencing no sound
<nicholaspaul> JustinG, Jack is supposed to be a good app too. Worth  looking into
<JustinG> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<owner989> esd hogs the sound
<Aegir``> Mulder: Epiphany is calling you! Give in to Epiphany! :P
<owner989> did you try my command suggestion
<JustinG> yeah
<ilba7r> how to add an environmental variable to gnomerc? I need to enter a library path and bash_profile does not work for it
<Mulder> Aegir`, is that the gnome browser?
<salvador> im tired of typings yes
<salvador> rm: remove write-protected regular file `gettext-0.14.5/gettext-runtime/intl/dgettext.lo'? y
<salvador> rm: remove write-protected regular file `gettext-0.14.5/gettext-runtime/intl/dgettext.lo'? y
<salvador> a lot of files
<salvador> not only one
<JustinG> nothing doing
<Aegir> Mulder: Yeah. It's pretty good. Doesn't seem to have popup blocking though, probably an extension methinks.
<owner989> salvador dont you have a trash can icon in your bottom right hand corner
<durt> browsers are just too bloated - there needs to be something in between dillo and the the big boys
<HappyFool> salvador: 'rm -rf *' -- the -f should stop the question
<salvador> yes
<owner989> why dont you use that to empty your trash?
<Mulder> Aegir, does it do tabbed browsing?
<salvador> ok thanks
<PokerFacePenguin> salvador: i guess you could make a script an alias that types yes when you type /y
<salvador> je
<poningru> owner989: dude the problem is if a sudo file gets trashed by a program then this can happen
<Aegir> Mulder: Yeah. it's tabbed browsing was more advanced than Firefoxes prior to FF 1.5
<salvador> with the -f i'll try
<Mulder> Aegir, nice. i'll give it a go
<poningru> yeah some programs do move it to trash
<salvador> thanks
<Aegir> Mulder: It's a good browser, apt-get it and see ;)
<HappyFool> JustinG: does 'aplay -l' list your sound card ?
<HappyFool> JustinG: (don't paste here ;)
<felipito> man, I'm using NVU for web design a new website and, man! I'm surprised with the easy of use. All web design softwares should be like this one!
<owner989> is epiphany better than firefox
<poningru> felipito: we all hail glazmon
<salvador> all yeah baby
<PokerFacePenguin> all hail that guy that wrote the pastebin script
<Mulder> Aegir, i tried it long ago when i was using sarge, but it was slow. i also had a shitty slow system back in those days. so that was probably why
<JustinG> aplay -l does list it
<poningru> glazman*
<felipito> owner989: I don't think so
<salvador> thankyou very much
<JustinG> but no sound is coming out when i test sound
<salvador> it worked
<HappyFool> JustinG: ok, and can you play a .wav file?
<owner989> what program are you trying to play sound in justing
<poningru> http://glazman.org/weblog/dotclear/index.php
<JustinG> i can "play" one but experience no sound
<salvador> I tiped sudo rm -rf * and it worked
<owner989> justinG are you using XMMS?
<HappyFool> JustinG: something like 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav' ?
<salvador> thankyou man
<felipito> ok
<vikasbn> hi ppl, i have a laptop with external monitor connected thru a docking station...
<JustinG> did that just now and nothing, HappyFool
<salvador> does anibody knows a compiler for java like Textpad for ubuntu linux?
<HappyFool> JustinG: no error or anything?
<vikasbn> the video on the ext monitor comes only on the analog port and not on the DVI port
<nicholaspaul> HELP!! : ) I can't seem to fix broken packages in Synaptic - it says E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<JustinG> no error but no output
<HappyFool> JustinG: ok, fire up alsamixer
<owner989> justinG please tell me which program you are using to play files
<owner989> ?
<HappyFool> JustinG: use the left and right arrows to choose channels, up and down to adjust volume and 'm' to mute/unute
<JustinG> been there. alsamixer's settings are fine
<vegos> hello, my audio was working but i followed some instructions on the ubuntu guide about setting up my audio properly and now i have no audio can someone please help
<vikasbn> is there a sample xorg.conf out there for setting up external monitors?
<JustinG> (i've setup slackware in the past a few times, i know how to get sound working...usually)
<owner989> lol vegos
<salvador> does anibody knows a compiler for java like Textpad for ubuntu linux?
<owner989> vikasbn just use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JustinG> owner989: i'm testing in the sound preferences applet in GNOME
<vikasbn> owner989, thanks!
<HappyFool> salvador: gedit/eclipse/emacs/vi/.....
<cyphase> why does X server crash when the nVidia driver is enabled?
<lemur> what package is it that contains perl's geoipfree libraries?
<JustinG> and the aplay suggestion HappyFool gave me
<HappyFool> JustinG: you've gotten this sound card working under slackware?
<salvador> where can I get or install that?
<owner989> justinG use XMMS
<vegos> so no one can help?
<HappyFool> salvador: you already have gedit and vi (or vim); look in synaptic for the rest
<BotBuilder> What would be a good solution for automatically sending files over to my ubuntu server whenever they are modified in a windows folder?
<owner989> go into options >preferences  and select output plugin, chose alsa
<JustinG> HappyFool: not this laptop's sound card no, but i know the general troubleshooting methods of fixing the sound since its usually muted by default.
<cyphase> Why does X server crash when the nVidia driver is enabled?
<vegos>  my audio was working but i followed some instructions on the ubuntu guide about setting up my audio properly and now i have no audio can someone please help
<felipito> since I came from windows (arghh!) I don't know much about IRC security in linux. Anybody can enter to my machine and check my files while I am on IRC under linux like can happen in windows?
<owner989> cyphase did you install the restricted modules?
<salvador> yes I have gedit
<cyphase> yes
<salvador> but not vi
<owner989> the answer is no felipito
<salvador> so, how can I huse gedit?
<insipid> anyone here using an nvidia chip?
<salvador> and compile?
<BotBuilder> felipito - people can access your windows comp when you're on irc?
<HappyFool> JustinG: if memory serves, there have been a few cases where some channels need to be muted (some IEC channels, i think), though maybe that no longer applies
<PokerFacePenguin> vegos: did you uninstall whatever you installed?  '
<vegos> help please
<JustinG> HappyFool: doesn't hurt to try
<salvador> so, how can I huse gedit?
<poningru> sweet
<owner989> justinG xmms would be a better choice to test the sound
<salvador> so, how can I huse gedit to compile java files?
<owner989> because you can select the hardware output in options
<vegos> im not sure how to uninstall it
<HappyFool> salvador: launch it and start typing. to compile java, you can either uses gcc's java compiler or install sun's jdk
<PokerFacePenguin> vegos: what directions did you follow?
<felipito> BotBuilder: very easy men. I stopped using IRC under windows. It is very bad.
<JustinG> XMMS isn't working owner989
<JustinG> no sound coming out
<JustinG> and i muted the IEC channels
<BotBuilder> felipito well shite
<_tcc> :(
<owner989> try going into options >preferences
<salvador> how can I make a Scrip?
<owner989> and click configure
<BotBuilder> I dont believe you though
<felipito> owner989: thank you. thats what I thought.
<JustinG> i changed it from OSS to ALSA. both don't work
<salvador> to emty my Trash?
<BotBuilder> ive written irc bots - its just a simple text proptocol
<BotBuilder> sure you can get my ip address
<vegos> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<BotBuilder> but then what?
<owner989> click configure justing
<durt> salvador: you write your code in an editor and use javac (assuming you have jdk installed) to compile
<owner989> try changing the audio device
<salvador> i know now how to delete everythingm but how can I make a Scrip to doit fo rme?
<owner989> i dont get why ubuntu devs didnt include alsaconf
<_jason> salvador, google "bash scripting"
<owner989> it makes audio setup really easy
<HappyFool> JustinG: at this point all i can suggest is googling on linux + your sound card, or wait for crimsun to be around. You could also try the forums (ubuntuforms.org)
<JustinG> aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wavi'm looking through the forums right now as well
<JustinG> wtf
<JustinG> bah
<JustinG> stupid touchpad
<JustinG> can't disable the dern thing
<owner989> justinG you can get alsaconf from the alsa website
<salvador> basj scripting??
<krak`nix> is there a shell command to display current time?
<salvador> bash scripting??
<salvador> how can I do that?
<HappyFool> krak`nix: date
<PokerFacePenguin> vegos: you made a backup of /etc/esound/esd.conf called /etc/esound/esd.conf_backup........cp back to original and remove the added lines
<_jason> salvador, google will tell you
<krak`nix> HappyFool: ty :)
<salvador> jeje
<salvador> ok
<vegos> ok
<owner989> i dont have any sound output unless i killall esd
<rabeldable> salvador: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<HappyFool> abs is the advanced one isn't it? ;)
<HrdwrBoB> hm
<rabeldable> HappyFool: whats the difference?
<HappyFool> i think there's an intro on ldp too, but nm
<B_166-ER-X> how can i set gnome to start Gdesklets automatically on startup ?
<HappyFool> B_166-ER-X: i think System -> Preferences -> Sessions is what you want
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<rabeldable> HappyFool: your right...
<rabeldable> salvador: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<salvador> c'mon, is there a TextPad for linux?
<Madpilot> salvador: gEdit?
<HappyFool> salvador: if you want to hack java, try eclipse
<salvador> jeje alright
<HappyFool> and if you want a real editor, try emacs :P
<salvador> alright (Y)
<vegos> i fixed the files but still have no audio
<durt> salvador: scite or geany
<PokerFacePenguin> vegos: probably cuz you killed all esd....not sure how to restart it...would reboot
<vegos> i did
<JustinG> man, this is pissing me off.
<HappyFool> just launch esd in the background in a terminal: 'esd &' (the & backgrounds it)
<salvador> what is that?
<salvador> scite or geany?
<kumakun> Quick question: Upgrading to Breezy using apt-get or Synaptec. I assume it's possible, but how? I'm not afraid of howtos, I just couldn't find one.
<vegos> please can anyone help
<HappyFool> !tell kumakun about breezy
<HappyFool> vegos: what's the problem?
<salvador> how can I access ntfs partitions without the console?
<salvador> in gui?
<vegos> my audio was working fine, but i did a howto on getting audio to work properly in the ubuntu guide and now my audio doesnt work
<salvador> without loging with root
<vegos> the reason i did this was because i was having problems with audacity
<salvador> i've tried to change the permisions but it doesnt change
<HappyFool> vegos: when you say 'doesn't work' -- doesn't work at all ?
<HappyFool> !tell salvador about windowsdrives
<vegos> audio is inaudible
<rabeldable> vegos: if you have an mp3 lying around you can cat the file to /dev/audio to help troubleshoot this
<HappyFool> catting an mp3 will result in white noise
<PokerFacePenguin> HappyFool: he installed esd-alsa and created a symlink to a new file...wonder if he unlinks it and backs out of his install will it work
<grayman> erm
<rabeldable> vegos: if you cat an mp3 to /dev/audio and you hear anything then your audio drivers are loaded and working
<salvador> what what abput windowdrives?
<HappyFool> salvador: check your pm's from ubotu
<fatehaze> Is there a way to add download sources to Synaptic?
<grayman> how i stop ubuntu from wanting a cd to install things?
<HappyFool> PokerFacePenguin: sounds like a plan
<fatehaze> Or is it pretty comprehensive already?
<salvador> pm's?
<rabeldable> vegos: cat some-file.mp3 > /dev/audio
<vegos> how do i unlink and back out of install
<PokerFacePenguin> HappyFool: he followed the wiki for getting sound to work
<rabeldable> vegos: then ctrl-C to quit
<HappyFool> salvador: private messages. if you're using x-chat there shuold be a button labelled 'ubotu' at the top or bottom of the windo
<HappyFool> PokerFacePenguin: i think he followed ubuntuguide, which is not highly rated here
<durt> fatehaze: edit /etc/apt/sources.list if theres a repo you want to add
<rabeldable> if you hear sound then you know your problem is with the audio program your trying to use
<vegos> its not the audio program
<vegos> its all the audio
<fatehaze> Thanks
<fatehaze> Is it worth doing?
<rabeldable> vegos: did you cat to /dev/audio?
<HappyFool> vegos: you installed 'esd-alsa' ?
<ExDead> hello all
<vegos> yes i did
<JustinG> i need~ music and i can't get any sound output
<vegos> i installed esd-alsa that is
<rabeldable> vegos: nothing... not even some garble?
<HappyFool> vegos: hmm. what was the package name?
<ExDead> quien habla espaol
<HappyFool> vegos: libesd-alsa0 ?
<HappyFool> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<HrdwrBoB> ExDead: #ubuntu-es
<PokerFacePenguin> salvador: you dont _right_ click it to empty...
<ExDead> thanks
<vegos> thats the one
<PokerFacePenguin> oops
<PokerFacePenguin> up arrow strikes again
<ordinary> How do I get my screen size to be 800x600 pixels?
<HappyFool> hmm, i have that and it works fine
<salvador> yes I did
<salvador> but nothing happend
<PokerFacePenguin> salvador: was from earlier
<HappyFool> vegos: can you point me to the guide you followed
<vegos> sure
<PokerFacePenguin> salvador: a history error
<ordinary> How do I expand the resolutions that my screen will use?
<vegos> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<ExDead> please i need help with the rar files
<HappyFool> vegos: ok. for reference, please don't use ubuntuguide in the future. use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<owner989> why happyfool?
<HappyFool> vegos: are you using ubuntu 5.10 ? (the latest one)
<rabeldable> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<vegos> ywa
<vegos> yes*
<JustinG> where can i get a WPA driver?
<rcmiv> which channel for applications help?
<PokerFacePenguin> rcmiv: give it a shot
<HappyFool> vegos: hmm
<HappyFool> vegos: you did all of those steps?
<masingerz> doaes anybody here know how to get rid of audio static in rhythmbox?
<vegos> yes
<rcmiv> trying to get VICE to work
<HappyFool> vegos: i think the easiest thing will be to try to undo them
<vegos> i did
<vegos> i cp the backup
<PokerFacePenguin> rcmiv: i'm not familiar with that one
<vegos> and replaced the lines
<vegos> the only thing i didnt undo is the installation of that also app
<vegos> alsa*
<rcmiv> not surprised PFP
<PokerFacePenguin> rcmiv: what is it
<rcmiv> C64 emulator
<HappyFool> vegos: that guide is for ubuntu 5.04 -- i think libesd-alsa0 is standard for ubuntu 5.10
<derrickw> hey has anyone built a distro with debian from scratch? i'm kind of a linux n00b, but i was really think about doing it, partly because i think it would be a good way to learn how the system works, and partly because, as disorganized as i am in real life, i am a little ocd about certain things, like only having on my computer what i need, and everything in perfect order
<PokerFacePenguin> rcmiv: dang....i had one of those! :)
<HappyFool> vegos: did you remove /etc/asound.conf ?
<PokerFacePenguin> rcmiv: even had a 300 baud modem with it
<vegos> i didnt remove it
<vegos> i just deleted all the lines
<derrickw> but i am wondering if it is too incredibly difficult for someone who is new to linux
<rcmiv> good speed 300
<HrdwrBoB> derrickw: eh, you can do it if you want but there's better things to spend time on
<PokerFacePenguin> rcmiv: in those days it was
<HrdwrBoB> and it would be very difficult
<rcmiv> 2400!
<HappyFool> vegos: there are 2 configuration files: /etc/esound/esd.conf and /etc/asound.conf
<PokerFacePenguin> rcmiv: still managed to use my fair share of extenders...oops..did i say that?
<vegos> yes
<vegos> i restored the old lines in the esd.conf
<vegos> and deleted all lines in the asound.conf
<derrickw> HrdwrBoB - you don't think it's particularly fulfilling?
<HappyFool> vegos: ok, i suggest just rm'ing /etc/asound.conf (sudo rm /etc/asound.conf)
<HappyFool> vegos: that will delete the file
<HappyFool> vegos: did you reboot after doing all this?
<vegos> yes
<HappyFool> hmm
<vegos> should i reboot now, after rm
<HrdwrBoB> derrickw: not really
<HappyFool> vegos: let's leave that as a last resort
<HappyFool> vegos: have you run alsamixer ?
<PokerFacePenguin> derrickw: depends on how much time you got to fufill up
<vegos> no, whats that
<HappyFool> vegos: that will let you check the volume controls on each channel
* Mr_Milenko is away[sleep] 
<JustinG> argh
<vegos> where is it
<vegos> i found it
<HappyFool> vegos: run 'alsamixer' in the terminal. use the left and right arrows to choose channels, up and down to adjust volume and 'm' to mute/unute
<HappyFool> vegos: oh, and ESC to exit
<PokerFacePenguin> HappyFool: he still linked that one file...gotta take care of that too doesnt he?
<ordinary> can I edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to expand the number of resolutions my screen can employ?
<HappyFool> PokerFacePenguin: oh right, thanks
<vegos> that work
<vegos> ed
<vegos> its fixed
<HappyFool> ah-ha
<vegos> thank you very much
<PokerFacePenguin> HappyFool: nice job
<HappyFool> :)
<vegos> have another question
<vegos> how do you mount windows on boot
<HappyFool> !tell vegos about windowsdrives
<vegos> thanks
<personal> 787i6
<JustinG> i really need this sound working T_T
<GoyangFC> hey guys
<GoyangFC> im about to use ubuntu
<personal> medan
<GoyangFC> hows the dual-boot setting for ubuntu?
<derrickw> goyangfc - nice choice
<GoyangFC> derrickw: hows the dual-boot setting for ubuntu and windows?
<PokerFacePenguin> !dualboot
<ubotu> [dualboot]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<nelposto> GoyangFC: works well for me
<salvador> why does sometimes linux doesn't connect to internet by router? and the I boot windows and it does connect normally
<owner989> it works fine goyangfc
<GoyangFC> oh damn thanks guys
<GoyangFC> pokerfacepenguin: thank you
<PokerFacePenguin> GoyangFC: np
<salvador> why does sometimes linux doesn't connect to internet by router? and the I boot windows and it does connect normally
<GoyangFC> pokerfacepenguin: and then once i become comfortable with ubuntu im gonna switch to gentoo
<mrkoje> salvador: it could be many different problems....
<mrkoje> salvador: type ifconfig in the cli and see what it says
<mrkoje> salvador: are you talking about wifi or wired
<drumline> you guys like Shoreline as a firewall?
<salvador> wired
<mrkoje> salvador: what does it say when you type   "ifconfig" at the command line
<GoyangFC> nelposto,owner989: thank you
<drumline> salvador: what's going on?
<nelposto> np GFC
<salvador> well wen I boot ubuntu the ethernet connection fails
<salvador> and in windows it does not fail
<GoyangFC> ubuntu sounds sick
<salvador> that means that the router is not the problem, i think
<drumline> ok...  salvador, type this and put the output into pastebin.com.  I think I may know what's going on.,
<GoyangFC> nelposto: is gnome included??
<drumline> salvador: type: route
<mrkoje> salvador: no its probably not the router but instead the initialzation of your nic with ubuntu
<drumline> mrkoje: there's a bug in the KDE network config util
<salvador> ok i type route, then?
<mrkoje> drumline: why would you use kde?
<scottishkiwi> Anyone able to help me?  I've upgraded to 5.10 and wireless networking no longer works.  It worked by default on 5.04.  I'm only able to connect via wired connection.
<mrkoje> ubuntu is gnome
<drumline> salvador: use pastebin.com to send me a link.
<GoyangFC> mrkoje: nice
<drumline> mrkoje: that's besides my effort here.
<salvador> but right know am not using the router
<robotgeek> scottishkiwi: what wireless card do you have?
<drumline> salvador: ok...   paste it into a private window to me
<mrkoje> GoyangFC: What do you mean?
<salvador> ok
<GoyangFC> mrkoje: well i was curious if it was KDE or GNOME
<mrkoje> ubuntu is by default gnome...  on the other hand there is a fork... kubuntu which is kde by default
<scottishkiwi> intersil isl3890
<salvador> ok, how can I send private window?
<GoyangFC> mrkoje: thanks
<mrkoje> you wouln't be using kde or kde network config with a default install of ubuntu
<drumline> salvador: do you see my name on the right?   double click on it.
<salvador> ok
<salvador> nothing happens
<drumline> type: /query drumline
<mrkoje> is what i meant is that you wouldn't be using... not really... couldn't... per se
<salvador> guys, how can I install RPM pakages in ubuntu?
<owner989> you cant
<HappyFool> !tell salvador about alien
<owner989> you can try and use alien
<owner989> but it doesnt always work
<HappyFool> salvador: only do so as a last resort
<scottishkiwi> robotgeek - it's an intersil isl3890.  it worked by default in 5.04 as eth0.  I can configure eth2 for wireless but it doesn't work (ie I can put in my WEP key etc) but nothing happens
<salvador> je
<salvador> i download the LimeWire and it's on RPM
<owner989> there is limewire for debian/ubuntu
<salvador> so I coudn't install it
<robotgeek> scottishkiwi: so it detected and stuff, but is not able to connect?
<drumline> salvador: umm...  are you going to drop this cycle?   I'm waiting on you.
<owner989> search synaptic salvador
<salvador> really where?
<HappyFool> hmm. ubotu has a limewire entry, but i'm not sure how up-to-date it is
<salvador> noup
<owner989> goto system > administration >synaptic package manager
<salvador> noup
<HappyFool> !tell salvador about limewire
<PokerFacePenguin> scottishkiwi: if  you have signal....it is an ip problem most likely
<salvador> i've already search in Synaptic and nohting happens
<HappyFool> check your pm's from ubotu
<masingerz> does anybody here know how to get rid of audio static in rhythmbox?
<drumline> salvador: alright.  I'll just let you figure out the internet issue on your own.
<PokerFacePenguin> scottishkiwi: are you using dhcp?  if so do a sudo dhclient interfacex
<owner989> salvador try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&highlight=ati+driver
<owner989> it installs limewire and other p2p progs for you
<masingerz> later im tired ill come back tomorrow
<salvador> alright thanks
<salvador> so, I will never be able to install RPM pakages?
<durt> use alien salvador
<HappyFool> salvador: have you checked your private messages from ubotu ?
<HappyFool> *grinds teeth*
<salvador> yes thankyou
<salvador> so everytime I have to download the other installer?
<salvador> so everytime I have to download the "Other" installers?
<owner989> salvador you would be better to use the link i posted
<owner989> automatix
<scottishkiwi> Hi pokerfacepenguin.  I'll try that command in a second.
<PokerFacePenguin> scottishkiwi: where interfacex is your interface name of course...i think you said it was eth2
<salvador> yes
<nalioth> !automatix
<salvador> yes thankyou
<salvador> (Y)
<salvador> wow
<salvador> now I have LimeWire in Ubuntu
<nalioth> owner989: i'd appreciate it if you didnt recommend automatix in here, it is unsafe
<owner989> how so nalioth?
<vegos> anyone know how to configure an ATI card
<HappyFool> vegos: you mean install the accelerated drivers?
<nalioth> it does not provide a safe back up during install, uses very ill-advised methods to install and other non standard practices
<vegos> well i cant play video
<scottishkiwi> PokerFacePenguin - can I paste you the output in a private message?
<vegos> thats all i really no
<vegos> know*
<PokerFacePenguin> yes
<salvador> so know how can I run LimeWire?
<nalioth> owner989: we've seen quite a few boxes in here that have been broken due to it's use
<robotgeek> salvador: can't you just run gtk-gnutella, that works fine?
<owner989> hmm i used it
<salvador> do I always have to double click the runLime.sh?
<owner989> whats the main problem it caused
<PokerFacePenguin> scottishkiwi: yes
<vegos> when i installed ubuntu i had to option "NoAccel" "True"
<vegos> thats all i know about it
<scottishkiwi> PokerFacePenguin - Hopefully you can see it
<PokerFacePenguin> scottishkiwi: not if you arent registered
<GoyangFC> how do you get to language selector on ubuntu?
<scottishkiwi> Ah.  I'm not registered.  Damn newbie!
<HappyFool> !tell vegos about ati
<PokerFacePenguin> did you type sudo before dhclient eth2
<vegos> thanks
<[Rsync] > Hi guys
<GoyangFC> guys, how do you get to language selector?
<PokerFacePenguin> scottishkiwi: sudo dhclient eth2  gets you an ip address and automatically sets your default route to the router
<scottishkiwi> Yes I did.  The final 2 lines were no DHCPOFFERS received.  No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<HappyFool> GoyangFC: System -> Admin -> Language selector
<GoyangFC> happyfool: thanks and also how do you get desklets?
<PokerFacePenguin> scottishkiwi: when  you type an ifconfig does it say interface is up AND _has signal_ ?
<nalioth> owner989: i has no built in safety net (in case something goes wrong during operations) it use --force  quite a bit
<PokerFacePenguin> scottishkiwi: ifconfig and iwconfig are your friends for t/shooting this kinda thing
<scottishkiwi> Link quality is 15.  Signal level 0.  Noise level 244.  I have excellent line of site - and have never had any issues with signal.
<scottishkiwi> thanks PokerFacePenguin.  THis is really appreciated.
<salvador> bash: gtk-gnutella: command not found
<PokerFacePenguin> scottishkiwi: np
<salvador> bash: gtk-gnutella: command not found
<salvador> bash: gtk-gnutella: command not found??????
<cast> salvador: we, ummm, gathered that.
<HappyFool> GoyangFC: not sure about gdesklets, sorry. take a look in synaptic (System -> Admin -> Synaptic)
<GoyangFC> happyfool: thanks
<Starfire> frikkin sound...
<nalioth> salvador: did you install it? "sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella"  ?
<binks> hello
<dcj028> hi can anyone tell me how to install jre2 on my ubuntu 5.04 ? it cannot find the package sun-j2re1.5
<HappyFool> !tell dcj028 about javadebs
<binks> i have just installed breezy and added kernel i686smp from the repository rebooted into the new kernel is that all i have to do to set it up
<HappyFool> binks: should be
<dcj028> whats javadebs happyfool?
<permana> hai
<nalioth> dcj028: look at your private messages
<salvador> ley me try
<HappyFool> binks: if you do 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' you should see entries for two cpu's
<salvador> let me try
<salvador> im not sure
<owner989> im using the same kernel binks
<binks> cheers anything else i should do to tweak performance
<binks> i do see 2 processors
<binks> :)
<salvador> what is gtk-gnutella for?
<nalioth> salvador: it is a p2p program that uses the gnutella network
<owner989> binks it is running faster than the 386 kernel
<owner989> at least thats what i noticed
<salvador> wow
<owner989> gtk gnutella is great
<owner989> better than limewire
<salvador> Reading package lists... Done
<salvador> Building dependency tree... Done
<salvador> E: Couldn't find package gtk-gnutella
<nalioth> ubotu: tell salvador about repos
<salvador> something wrong
<nalioth> salvador: enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<owner989> i can see that package
<HappyFool> pasting in channel is something wrong :P
<salvador> where can I do that?
<nalioth> salvador: see the priv msg from ubotu
* xester good morning
<t4c0> ok .. I keep hearing Ubuntu this Ubuntu that .. what is so great about Ubuntu ? is it good for a workstation (lets say the user has no problem juggling SPARC assembly in his head & shit like that .. do you think he'd be satisfied with ubuntu ?)
<ramza3> what do I need to do to reload .bashrc
<owner989> lol t4c0
<ramza3> source .bashrc
<nalioth> t4c0: it's usable for everyone
<HrdwrBoB> t4c0: I admin about 30-40 machines, I love it :)
<t4c0> doesn't "usable for everyone" imply "bloaty" ?
<owner989> actually its less bloated
<owner989> imho
<HrdwrBoB> t4c0: if you've used debian, it's pretty much like that only it works more
<ramza3> the real question, is it the best all-around distro.  I am loving it, took me a couple of hours to setup this machine with everything I need
<owner989> it fits on one cd, how is it more bloated?
<t4c0> what do you mean it works "more" ?
<ramza3> t4c0: just popin a liveCD, you will see
<HrdwrBoB> t4c0: given that you have to use debian unstable to get any decent software, it works more :)
<PokerFacePenguin> t4c0: burn it...it if doesnt work for u..give it away
<HrdwrBoB> it does the simple stuff so I don't have to
<owner989> t4c0 are you a linux user
<t4c0> ramza3: oh no .. i'm not going into the "best distro" talk
<HrdwrBoB> I have better things to worry about than pissfarting around with my desktop box
<holycow> t4c0, heh
<t4c0> I know my way arround Gentoo, Slackware
<ramza3> I didnt say bestdistro, I said best all-around distro
<ramza3> I would say Fedora is probably more suited for enterprises
<owner989> slackware is more noobish that ubuntu
<holycow> ramza3, that is a terrible question
<holycow> ramza3, it is terrible because its dumb
<t4c0> i seriously doubt that
<holycow> ramza3, its dumb because you cannot define 'best overall' as that means nothing
<cast> owner989: so what are you saying? people new to linux looking for the most userfriendly OS should isntall slack?
<HrdwrBoB> ramza3: that really depends, and I'm quite sure you don't know what you're talking about
<owner989> i would install ubuntu cast
<HrdwrBoB> given that an enterprise would be better off with 'real' redhat
<owner989> but slackware is marginally easier
<t4c0> to a noob I'd rather recommend "linux for human beings" than slackware
<owner989> to setup
<holycow> cast, depends on their goals, if they want to learn how to use linux, then slack will force you to learn
<t4c0> redhat is crap. (don't feel the need to back this statement up so if you need proof/reasons, just ignore this line)
<owner989> ubuntu forces you to learn
<ramza3> HrdwrBoB, I just wanted to see how many people responded to get them excited
<nixo> I've installed ubuntu for the first time today. I was expecting that my Win XP partition (dev/hda5) will be put in to grub automatically, but that didn't happen. How can get dual boot working?
<holycow> owner989, not even close bro, not in the least
<cast> holycow: thats true but i was confronting the 'slackware is more noobish that ubuntu' comment :>
<t4c0> all this "force you to learn" is bullshit
<holycow> you could use ubuntu for years and know nothing
<holycow> *nod*
<t4c0> i think in most cases it forces you to switch distros
<dylan> does anybody know how to get mplayer to repeat a movie?
<dylan> is there a repeat setting?
<cast> slack was pretty userfriendly last time i used it. seemed to configure everything
<cast> dylan: you mean -loop 0?
<dylan> cast, i dont know...does that work
<owner989> ubuntu is great i think
<cast> dylan: 0 == infinity, any other int will loop it that many times
<t4c0> I consider myself a FreeBSD user .. but I have had my time with Linux and still use it on occasion
<dylan> cast, can i do this from the mplayer-386 gui?
<cast> dylan: uh, no idea. i don't use gui's often :>
<vegos> i just installed fglrx for my ati
<salvador> WOW NEW PACKAGES
<salvador> thanks for the tip guys
<vegos> i just installed fglrx for my ATI and now my resolution is weird, can anyone help
<holycow> vegos, yes, get an nvidia card
<holycow> *cough*
<holycow> j/k!!!!
<holycow> :)
<holycow> what do you mean resolution is weird?
<t4c0> HOLY COW !
<owner989> vegos run fglrxconfig
<t4c0> why didn't i think of that nickname
<Tuntis> if I have an "update" Windows, how do I fixmbr?
<cast> holycow: it keeps winking at him
<owner989> tuntis what do you mean
<t4c0> so anyway
<t4c0> what's up with kubuntu ?
<t4c0> ubuntu doesn't have kde or what ?
<owner989> ubuntu is gnome
<owner989> kubuntu is kde
<ZiX> t4c0: ubuntu is gnome.
<Tuntis> Don't ask questions why, I just need to get ntloader back.
<holycow> cast hehe :)
<ZiX> is kubuntu better? :o
* t4c0 is teh absolute
<HappyFool> Tuntis: i think the theory is you boot up with the cd and run fixmbr; don't know if you can boot with an update cd
<t4c0> hmm
<owner989> i think you can run fixmbr in windows
<t4c0> you mean .. gnome is the default wm
<t4c0> are there any alternatives on install ?
<owner989> like what t4c0
<cast> like e!
<t4c0> like screen
<t4c0> j/k
<nalioth> t4c0: once you get a base system, you can install kubuntu or xubuntu or any other DE you like
<t4c0> like blackbox/fluxbox/hackedbox/openbox ... err
<t4c0> fvwm
<t4c0> etc
<owner989> gnome is the most usable and user friendly of them all
<t4c0> what's "xubuntu" ?
<seriouslycgi> woah this is a big chan
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<t4c0> yes but it's not as lightweight as blackbox.
<vegos> is the touchpad an inport
<Tuntis> Xubuntu? :O
<seriouslycgi> t4c0 can you install a lightweight manager from the install disks?
<nalioth> t4c0: if you use it on debian, it's most likely available here
<Glassius> i'm gonna try to use evms to join two hdds into one partiton...do i just install ubuntu normally, and then set the disks up after the install?
<vegos> is the touchpad a inport bus
<unimatrix9> hi there
<t4c0> seriouslycgi: my question exactly
<unimatrix9> is there an impress presentation somewhere about ubuntu for starters?
<holycow> unimatrix9, no one would bother to create such a thing
<holycow> unimatrix9, try the iki
<HappyFool> Glassius: you can setup LVM during the ubuntu install -- i don't know what evms is
<holycow> wiki
<linux_newb> hi people:)
<wickedpuppy> enterprise volume management system ...
<HappyFool> does LVM qualify?
<wickedpuppy> i don't think there is much difference between lvms and evms
<HappyFool> anyway, i setup LVM and RAID-1 in the ubuntu installer, though it was a bit of a pain
<seriouslycgi> how fast is ubuntu at installing from apt without a gui?
<wickedpuppy> but then again i use ext3
<t4c0> errh
<t4c0> i missed something
<holycow> seriouslycgi, the same as with gui, what they hell is up with questions tonight?
<t4c0> why is redhat good for enterprises ?
* holycow checks if i accidentially joined #windows
<holycow> :)
<linux_newb> can someone help me im trying to install ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> t4c0, #ubuntu-offtopic
<t4c0> windows is teh shiznit
<holycow> linux_newb, just ask
<seriouslycgi> sorry not really asking the question right.... im trying to install something on a pent 200mhz but fedora takes about 2 hours to install gcc
<linux_newb> ok
<holycow> seriouslycgi, it's okay, i'm drunk :)
<salvador> bye guys
<salvador> and thanks for all
<linux_newb> i've started installing it, then it asked me to reboot, and now im at this screen that says GNU GRUB command prompt like thing
<salvador> i'll never change ubuntu
<linux_newb> what am i sposed to do here
<ZiX> t4c0: redhat 9.0 is the normal redhat, but redhat fucked up stuff and then made fedora, and now you have to pay for Redhat, you get the enterprise edition..
<holycow> linux_newb, be more specific
<jenda> What's going on in here?
<t4c0> uhum .. I know the deal with redhat and fedora .. what i don't know is why redhat would be the best for enterprises
<t4c0> jenda: we're having a gay orgy
<ajeet> Hello, I've updated my kernel via update manager and upon rebooting, noticed there are two entries for Ubuntu in the boot loader, one for each kernel, why is this?
<t4c0> uh wait .. this is not #gay-orgy !! damn it
<spikebike> tf rhel is best supproted
<linux_newb> well i'm installing it, it did it's thing, then it wanted me to reboot, and after rrebooting i'm at this grub screen and i'm not sure what to type
<owner989> ajeet, because you can use both
<holycow> t4c0, well i can tell you why friends of mine use redhat instead of debian for example, they need to be able to call someone on a 24/hr 2hour response time basis
<spikebike> t4
<owner989> uninstall the old one with synaptic if you dont want it
<HappyFool> linux_newb: that shouldn't heppen
<t4c0> tech support ?
<holycow> t4c0, it has little to do with the software, although redhat really is great about open sourcing stuff and community support
<t4c0> the noobienes
<holycow> i can't rault them for anything really
<ajeet> owner989: I thought when you update a kernel, it replaces the old one?
<linux_newb> oh so any suggestions on what i should do then
<HappyFool> t4c0, holycow et al: could you please take the redhat discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<owner989> it doesnt
<mrkoje> i like the fedora/red hat distro very much
<t4c0> so i suppose they're not the "juggle sparc asm in your head" kind of guys, huh ?
<owner989> you can boot with either one
<mrkoje> i use that for my production server... i have ubuntu on my laptop though
<HappyFool> linux_newb: no error messages during install
<holycow> t4c0, as a sysadmin, there are times when you don't really want to be tracking down a kernel oops ... especially when your running infastructure for multimilion dollar companies and your bosses are dipshits that think computers are as simple as toasters
<owner989> if you remove the old one with synaptic it will remove the boot entry for it as well
<linux_newb> none
<owner989> or you can  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<linux_newb> it installed fine
<t4c0> hm .. i suppose you're right
<ajeet> owner989: is the new kernel the previous kernel with updated code... What I mean is will I lose some functionality by removing the old one?
<owner989> no you wont
<t4c0> by the way .. I'm turning 18 today .. happy birthday to me .. you'd think someone in my position would be doing something else than talk OS related subjects huh ? :-/
<owner989> it is safe to remove the old one if the new one boots up fine
<ajeet> So the new kernel is the old one with updated code?
<t4c0> in any case.
<t4c0> thanks for the info
<owner989> basically ajeet
<t4c0> my girlfriend needs a ..
<linux_newb> do you think i should reinstall from scratch again or what?
<t4c0> well .. she doesn't need linux but doesn't matter
<t4c0> i'm going to install it on her pc anyway
<wickedpuppy> t4c0, #ubuntu-offtopic pls
<t4c0> and I was thinking this would be a good opportunity to install ubuntu
<owner989> lol t4c0
<ajeet> owner989: Thanks
<Starfire> jargh
<Starfire> sound...needed
<HappyFool> linux_newb: what other OS's do you have installed?
<owner989> it sounds like a good idea t4c0
<linux_newb> i had windows on it but that was deleted when i installed this
<owner989> and with dualbooting no damage is done
<linux_newb> i assume
<t4c0> ok, thanks
<HappyFool> linux_newb: if you told the installer to use the whole drive, windows will have been erased
<Tuntis> I'm gonna fixmbr with the recovery console, but how the hell do I boot if it doesn't overwrite the mbr :/
<linux_newb> yes i told it to use the whole drive, its only 10gb
<Tuntis> Oh, it couldn't install itself
<HappyFool> Tuntis: my impression is that fixmbr does overwrite the mbr (that's kind of the point ;)
<jenda> linux_newb: What does it do exactly about GRUB?
<jenda> linux_newb: What OSes do you have?
<owner989> you want it to overwrite the mbr tuntis?
<Tuntis> Yes
<linux_newb> it stops on a screen
<owner989> then fixmbr is what you should do
<Tuntis> I don't want to take the risk on overwriting grub
<linux_newb> that says GNU GRUB at the top
<owner989> lol
<Tuntis> The problem is, the Windows disk is an "update"
<owner989> of course it will overwrite grub
<HappyFool> linux_newb: hmm. i don't know if reinstalling will make any difference
<owner989> thats what you want to do
<linux_newb> "minimal bash-like line editing is supported..."
<Tuntis> Erm, I meant installing ubuntu again overwriting grub
<HappyFool> linux_newb: you are viewing this right now ?
<linux_newb> yes
<linux_newb> viewing right now
<jenda> t4c0: lol, thanks for filling me in on that :)
<Tuntis> (as I have the problem of that I installed Ubuntu in a USB drive and I don't want to destroy the partitions before grub is in datahell)
<HappyFool> linux_newb: ok, try this: 'kernel (hd0,0)/boot/' and type <TAB>
<HappyFool> linux_newb: without the quotes
<linux_newb> ok
<Rubin> how are universe packages maintained, like if a bug is found in one that needs fixed, do they update to a newer version? or just back-port the fix?
<HappyFool> hmm, maybe there's a way to get grub to list the partitions
<owner989> use cfdisk
<owner989> it will list the partitiojns
<owner989> partitions
<HappyFool> from a grub prompt ?
<owner989> no
<linux_newb> it says Error 27: Unrecognized command
<owner989> tuntis try grub-install
<HappyFool> linux_newb: hmm
<jenda> linux_newb: Did you use the default installation or expert? Do you have another OS on the machine?
<linux_newb> default, no other OS although it did have windows on previously. i tol it to use the whole disk
<linux_newb> told*
<Nikusan> Hey all, does anyone know why I can get DVDs working in Ogle, but not in VLC or Totem?
<owner989> you dont really need grub if you only have one os installed
<Tuntis> erhghe, Why... do I want to try grub-install when I just want to get rid of Grub and get NTLoader back for these reasons: 1) The USB external drive I partitioned for Kubuntu didn't work. 2) I won't be removing the ext2/swap partitions before I can get grub off my ass 3) I do not trust in the Ubuntu installation what I am gonna run to an IDE disk's partition overwriting grub with grub
<Starfire> how can i disable my synaptics touchpad so it doesn't mess with me while i'm typing?
<HappyFool> linux_newb: does 'help' work ? (just a basic test)
<HappyFool> linux_newb: i can't see a command to list the partitions in the grub manual
<linux_newb> yes it works
<cast> HappyFool: tab completion will list em
<HappyFool> cast: something like root <TAB> ?
<Starfire> Tuntis: to get rid of grub get a dos boot disk with fdisk on it. boot off the floppy/usb jumpdrive and run fdisk /mbr
<Starfire> or win9x bootdisk
<Tuntis> So FDISK /mbr installs me WinXP default bootmanager? :/
<HappyFool> linux_newb: try that: 'root <TAB>'  (the <TAB> means the TAB key, not literally typing < T A B >)
<HappyFool> linux_newb: make that 'root (<TAB>'
<linux_newb> possible commands are : root rootnoverify
<Starfire> Tuntis: not exactly, because the NTloader isn't exactly deleted. it restores the mbr from any non-windows bootmanagers
<HappyFool> linux_newb: put a ' ('   (space and left parenthesis) after root
<HappyFool> linux_newb: and press <TAB> twice
<Tuntis> Where would I get the correct boot disk?
<owner989> thats right tuntis
<owner989> it does
<Madpilot> anyone here own an iRiver IFP-795? I see they work w/ .ogg files, and are going very cheap on EBay...
<Tuntis> Madpilot, I think you're on the wrong channel :P
<linux_newb> k now it says grub> rootkernal (hd0,0)/boot/root/ ( )
<Madpilot> Tuntis: not really, because I'm wondering how it works in Ubuntu, too - I've got 30Gb of .ogg music ripped into Ubuntu...
<Tuntis> Oh, you should have mentioned the word "Linux" or "Ubuntu" :P
<HappyFool> linux_newb: ok, try  'root (hd0,0)<ENTER>'
<derrickw> Madpilot - i don't know about those, but i had an iriver h320 and i loved the thing. i wholeheartedly back iriver
<derrickw> much better product than an ipod for the money
<Tuntis> So, erm, where do I get an correct bootdisk?
<HappyFool> linux_newb: then 'kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vml<TAB>'
<linux_newb> Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<HappyFool> linux_newb: great
<Madpilot> derrickw: do all the iRiver players do .ogg? (what about .flac?)
<Tuntis> I just gave up on booting with the usb external drive
<HappyFool> that's an ell, not a one
<Tuntis> ** Now to find that goddamn right boot disk **
<MenZa`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98306 <- Ouch, someone help this guy...
<owner989> tuntis http://www.bootdisk.com/
<owner989> they have winxp bootdisks there
<owner989> or whatever you need
<Tuntis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98306 <- aaaahha...
<linux_newb> ok so it addedpossible files are config.............. memtest...... vmlinuz.... system.map..... initrd,img
<HappyFool> linux_newb: vmlinuz is what you want
<owner989> lol tuntis
<HappyFool> linux_newb:    kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz<TAB>    should pick the image
<holycow> MenZa`, whats to help, he is installing it on a 233mmx box
<Tuntis> Yup
* MenZa` shrugs
<holycow> he aint gonna do shit on that, never mind gimp
<kori> cc
<Tuntis> That could run X11, maybe?
<holycow> and HE BOUGHT ubuntu on ebay
<holycow> wtf?
<HiddenWolf> Xfce would even be painfull on that.
<MenZa`> holycow: yeah, I saw that thread the other day ;)
<holycow> he deserves to be banished to using windows xp forever
<owner989> i thought they mailed cds for free
<owner989> lol
<HiddenWolf> holycow, well, it makes people feel better to buy stuff, less deviant and shit. :)
<MenZa`> but no, he didnt buy it on ebay
<Tuntis> Maybe some foolidiot sold an Shipit cd?
<HiddenWolf> owner989, they do, doesn't prevent you from selling it. :)
<linux_newb> its saying unrecognized command
<MenZa`> "I searched around and found this site and downloaded the install ISO. Formatted an Old MMX233 and loaded up the Ubuntu (5.10). "
<HiddenWolf> Tuntis, there are several companies that take your money for cd's
<owner989> it sounds like it didnt install properly either
<owner989> his xserver-xorg is missing
<owner989> lol
<HappyFool> linux_newb: hmm. how about     kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386    ?
<Madpilot> Tuntis: there are always Ubuntu CDs on EBay
<MenZa`> I've got 100 shipit cds on my way, imagine how much money I could actually make from that..
<linux_newb> "error1: Filename must be either and absolute pathname or blocklist"
<MenZa`> But why? Ubuntu is FREE. For a reason.
* MenZa` dances on Bill Gates' grave
<MenZa`> "AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"
<MenZa`> :\
<pppoe_dude> hi i need help with mplayer... getting a weird error msg, plz see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/448090
<HiddenWolf> MenZa`, it's not forbidden to make money off it. and if you can pay 5 dollars to get the cd's next week instead of next month, might be worth it. :)
<pppoe_dude> if u need me to post the whole thing i will
<Tuntis> http://www.sysint.no/Nedlasting/MbrFix.htm <- ermh, could this work?
<MenZa`> HiddenWolf: Every penny I have I gotta spend on presents :\
<HiddenWolf> pppoe_dude, pastebin
<MenZa`> Else, I would ;)
<pppoe_dude> HiddenFly, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/448090
<MenZa`> but HiddenWolf: In my personal opinion, I belive it's wrong to profit on a linux os
<HiddenWolf> MenZa`, canonical didn't develop it out of charity, you know
<Madpilot> MenZa`: the Ubuntu CDs seem to go for between 3 & 5 bucks on EBay - that might cover a few presents ;)
* MenZa` bows
<HiddenWolf> They intend to make money, and they will.
<MenZa`> True.
<Tuntis> lol, I saw one big store selling RedHat 9 personal here in Finland
<jenda> MenZa`: I think it's not wrong. You always support the community by that.
<MenZa`> Madpilot: I have 7 atm ;)
<HappyFool> linux_newb: ok, let's try this one more time
<MenZa`> jenda: Just my personal opinion.
<HiddenWolf> Tuntis, here in holland every major bookstore sells at least a few linux flavors
<redson> does anyone here use Monopod?
<HappyFool> linux_newb: 'kernel /boot/vmlinuz-'  then press <TAB>
<MenZa`> But I see where you're getting at, with it profiting the development
<Tuntis> But, Redhat 9 Personal isn't supported anymore...
<holycow> HiddenWolf, when i was in amsterdam i was amazed at the number of linux mags in the stores
<HiddenWolf> MenZa`, think of it this way. Buying it gives it credibility in the eyes of the average consumer.
<MenZa`> Agreed :o
<HappyFool> linux_newb: that should complete to something like 'kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386' -- if it doesn't, I don't know what's going on
<HiddenWolf> holycow, cool, isn't it? :)
<linux_newb> yes it has the numbers
<holycow> what, amsterdam or linux?
<HappyFool> ok
<holycow> ;)
<dosle> I just installed ClamAV, where should i expect to see the application so i can use it or is it a manual program list addition?
<HappyFool> linux_newb: now press <enter> -- does it give an error ?
<HiddenWolf> MenZa`, I'd rather see canonical make a shitload of money off ubuntu, and attract more developers because of it, than have it ideologically pure.
<linux_newb> yeah it says unrecognized
<calc> being able to actually sell linux requires that the dist do something worth paying for, which is useful in the long run
<HappyFool> dosle: i think it's mostly used from the command-line
<HappyFool> linux_newb: hmm
<dosle> HappyFool, alrighty thanls
<HiddenWolf> holycow, well, both, of course. :)
<dosle> *thanks
<HappyFool> linux_newb: i'm out of ideas
<pppoe_dude> ******** WARNING: vpkg_length=2863 > len=906 ********, then ******** !!!!!!!! BUG!! len=906 !!!!!!!!!!! ********
<holycow> HiddenWolf, lol, amsterdam is now my fav city in the whole world
<MenZa`> I'm just gonna go sell a few ubuntu cds on ebay then - if I get a large surplus, I'm donating :)
<HappyFool> linux_newb: i guess you can try reinstalling
<redson> does anyone here happen use Monopod?
<HappyFool> linux_newb: or ask in here again later
<holycow> HiddenWolf, as an aside debians social licence and ubuntu's pragmatism are not mutually exclusive, both can benefit i think
<linux_newb> "error1: Filename must be either and absolute pathname or blocklist"
<linux_newb> is what it says if i press tab again
<holycow> provided ubuntu keeps on giving back to debian, it is going to be a very healthy endeavour i think
<linux_newb> ok well thanks very much
<owner989> debian sid is too unstable for everyday use
<HiddenWolf> holycow, of course. ubuntu pushes a lot upstream, Most devels are DD's. Debian has improved a lot as well.
<HappyFool> linux_newb: if it completes to a filename, you don't need to press <TAB> again
<owner989> the apt-get upgrade is broken
<Hiddenbug> owner989, thats why I use dapper instead ;p
<owner989> ubuntu breezy is the right way
<pppoe_dude> sarge is really good tho
<holycow> HiddenWolf, i was hoping to see debian development speed increase, although i don't see much evidence of that beyond patches so far :/
<HiddenWolf> owner989, problem with debian is, they're not a team. They don't get together and tackle a hard issue in a few days, but they let it go on.
<holycow> we shall see
<owner989> i agree hidden
<owner989> ubuntu adds polish to debian
<holycow> HiddenWolf, i think i'm going to try and hook up with some ubuntu/debian folks next time i'm in amsterdam :)
<Tuntis> Hey
<Hiddenbug> ubuntu adds a wake up call to debian
<Tuntis> http://www.sysint.no/Nedlasting/MbrFix.htm <- would this work?
<HiddenWolf> holycow, it increases due to the amount of patches pushed upstream, but the system is fundamentally not suited to the speed and goal-oriented development like ubuntu is.
<HiddenWolf> holycow, drop by in -nl when you do. ;)
<holycow> owner989, indeed, the desktop workload requires quite a bit of elbow grease, it isn't easy to get debian to be as smooth as ubuntu if you are starting with say sarge
<holycow> HiddenWolf, :) right on
<holycow> hehe
<calc> the main problem with debian is its bureaucracy
<HiddenWolf> holycow, imagine all DD's come together for a development status meeting. :D
<holycow> not imho ...
<holycow> imho debian doesn't have a problem that needs solved
<holycow> what debian has is a whole lot of misunderstanding
<holycow> people want debian to be a desktop, but its not designed for that, its far more generic than that
<holycow> a desktop is a very specific instance of what debian is
<HiddenWolf> holycow, right on.
<Kamping_Kaiser> IMO Debian should not release
<calc> debian continues to have serious bureaucracy issues
<holycow> also debian supports A LOT of architectures, thats a bitch any way you slice it
<Kamping_Kaiser> should just exist as unstable, testing and stable
<calc> which tends to lead to people quitting, see chip
<holycow> fuck, microfucks can't release windows on one platform, and thats just an os, not 16000 apps simultaneously on what 11 arch's
* HiddenWolf still thinks that runnning a debian desktop is nice and warm and fuzzy, that logo just signifies something.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<HiddenWolf> holycow, watch it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %holycow!*@*]  by nalioth_zZz
* calc notes he has effectively quit due to the same reason
<Kamping_Kaiser> holycow: it's over 18000 isnt it?
<HiddenWolf> Kamping_Kaiser, about 18k, yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@S0106000fb51e6051.vf.shawcable.net]  by nalioth_zZz
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell holycow about coc
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<ajmitch> nalioth_zZz: keeping them in line, I see :)
<HiddenWolf> This is a family channel, my childen! Be good, or be banned. :)
<ajmitch> HiddenWolf: yessir :)
<Tuntis> Chi...childen? What does that mean? :(
* HiddenWolf salutes ajmitch 
<mrkoje> off topic... but wow.. a dell 30" lcd!
<Sneaky_Bastard> leenooks works on everything from wristwatches (IBM demo) to phones to settop boxes to smart missles to space shuttle experiments all the way up to mainframes and clustered super-duper-computers
<Sneaky_Bastard> windows works on what ?
<Sneaky_Bastard> oh wait, windows doesn't actually work :p
<calc> mrkoje: just after i bought two 23" lcds too :\
<HiddenWolf> I've got a 24" myself
<Madpilot> mrkoje: for how much? (almost scared to ask...)
<calc> of course 30" would have required i buy a new system since they require dual link dvi
<mrkoje> calc: I've had the dell 24" for 6 months... but I want the damn 30" now
<HiddenWolf> it's already big enough to make me turn my head.
<calc> mrkoje: my 23" come in a few days
<HiddenWolf> mrkoje, what's the resolution?
<mrkoje> no price yet... not released until dec 21
<calc> HiddenWolf: 2560x1600 (same as apple)
<mrkoje> 25xx x 19xx
<mrkoje> oh ok 1600
<owner989> lcd screens are great
<Madpilot> mrkoje: mmm, nice bit of pre-Xmas impulse shopping! :P
<mrkoje> madpilot... no kidding I think my family is going to have to go with out this year
<Tuntis> ERM
<Tuntis> Hello?!
<mrkoje> lol they would kill me
<HiddenWolf> Heh, I'll stick to 24" for a bit. My geforce6600 has trouble gaming on it already. :)
<owner989> hi tuntis
<Tuntis> How can I exactly "kill" grub and replace it with NTLoader from Windows XP
<mrkoje> my wife already thinks it is ridiculous to have the 24
<owner989> fdisk /mbr
<Tuntis> and there is an fdisk in winblows?
<calc> HiddenWolf: you could do 1280x800 without problem on the 30" ;)
<owner989> of course
<Tuntis> and that is a pretty-much-like-safe method?
<HiddenWolf> calc, yeah, but that'd be so not cool. :)
<calc> nice and divisible by 2 both ways so no degradation
<owner989> yes tuntis
* Tuntis loads an "let's eliminate the #ubuntu" shotgun incase it is needed.
<calc> Tuntis: fdisk /mbr might do it from a dos bootdisk
<owner989> or even a bootcd
<calc> sorry i see someone else said that
* calc is slow tonight
<HiddenWolf> Tuntis, or just put in a windows install cd.
<Kamping_Kaiser> tunis, if you have xp you can use the install cd to fixmbr
<Kamping_Kaiser> (i hear)
<Tuntis> Except that my XP cd is still magically an upgrade cd
<HiddenWolf> go to rescue mode, and fixmbr
<Tuntis> So I execute fdisk /mbr in a dos prompt
<Tuntis> ?
<calc> Tuntis: the fixmbr from a cd sounds safer if you have the disc
<owner989> Tuntis http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=310994
<owner989> you can use that
<Tuntis> excuse me, does that *beep* thing have 6 disks?!
<Tuntis> anyways I don't believe that it boots an upgrade cd
<Tuntis> as it's an windows application in it
<owner989> tuntis the windows boot disk set has all the tools
<owner989> like fdisk
<owner989> it can also read ntfs partitions
<calc> i'm pretty sure the upgrade cd is bootable also
<calc> but you have to set cd to boot first and hit a key when it tells you to during boot up
<Tuntis> Erm, no it isn't.
<calc> hmm i thought i had booted an xp upgrade cd in the past, i may be mistaken
<Tuntis> well let's go try it.
<Tuntis> no luck
<Tuntis> It pretty much looks like that there must be an fdisk in windows and I need to do it via Winblows.
<Starfire> did you boot off of a floppy or flashdrive and do fdisk /mbr in the command line?
<Tuntis> eh, no
<Tuntis> I tried to boot off the upgrade xp cdf
<Tuntis> *cd
<Starfire> that won't work
<Tuntis> exactly.
<Starfire> www.bootdisk.com
<owner989> exactly starfire
<owner989> thats what i told him
<Starfire> get a windows boot floppy, boot off of it, and do fdisk /mbr and your problem is solved
<Starfire> i've done it several times to getg rid of LILO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<Tuntis> Erm, are you sure they can write to an NTFS disk's MBR?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %*!*@S0106000fb51e6051.vf.shawcable.net %holycow!*@*]  by nalioth_zZz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<owner989> if you download the xp set
<owner989> yes
<calc> afaict fixmbr and fdisk are not on the windows install itself
<calc> Tuntis: mbr is in sector 0 it is not fs specific
<Tuntis> Okokokok
<Tuntis> The PROBLEM here is that my floppy disk drive doesn't work
* calc gone
<Starfire> use a flashdrive then
<Starfire> also, what's with the ACPI module not throttling my cpu down? my fan is constantly running on my laptop.
<indypende> hi all
<ogg> anyone know which packages is installed with the 'server' install of breezy. is there any list.
<Tuntis> Don't have one, unless an memory card reader can be one.
<owner989> the best idea is to make a boot cd
<owner989> works like a boot disk
<[raekw0n] > how do I install ubuntu 5.10 when I get sata_sil error (amd duron processor)
<Tuntis> er
<Tuntis> 1) The link for the XP bootdisks again 2) How do I make it a bootdisk?
<Tuntis> (Can't have enough of blank cd-r's.)
<Madpilot> Tuntis: sets of 50 CD-Rs are a Good Thing ;)
<t4k3r0n> hi
<Tuntis> yeah...
<owner989> http://www.nu2.nu/bootcd/
<t4k3r0n> #ubuntu-es uya con eso tendre bien el mapa para ya poder teklear las letras en la pantalla de bienvenida
<Starfire> damnit, the kernel devs need to work more on the ACPI modules
<deFrysk> Cturtle, ?
<Tuntis> ^^ In English?
<Tuntis> Aha
<Cturtle> Jip
<iustin> does anybody know if i can manage to mount and acces other partitions without beeing logged as root/sudo ?
<cast> iustin: use fstab?
<Starfire> fstab, ftw
<iustin> i heard about fstab
<iustin> but i don`t know what to tyoe in there
<Tuntis>  http://www.nu2.nu/bootcd/ <- what do I exactly take from there?
<cast> man fstab and man mount should do
<cast> you might want the 'user' option
<iustin> ok ... from boot, everytime ... every user can acces ?
<cast> should be, or it might just be the user thatm ounted it first? [cant remember, could fix that with permissions perhaps?] 
<owner989> tuntis you can try this http://www.ubcd4win.com/downloads.htm
<SimpleAONE> hi
<iustin> thanx for the help!!
<Tuntis> erm, owner989
<ogg> anyone know which packages is installed with the 'server' install of breezy. is there any list.
<Tuntis> UBCD4Win?
<SimpleAONE> anyone has problems with Ubuntu and latest ATI 3D drivers ?
<Madpilot> ogg: you might want to ask on #ubuntu-devel
<Tuntis> owner?
<owner989> tuntis all you need is a way to boot up and run fdisk
<owner989> so a bootcd is a good idea
<Tuntis> UARGHH, GOING TO TOILET
<Tuntis> faastt!!11
<owner989> but it needs to have fdisk
<thierry_> hi all
<thierry_> does anybody knows what is "i2c" in xorg.conf ? is it useful ? necessary ? for what ?
<Tuntis> Aaalright
<Tuntis> erm
<cast> i2c reminds me of sensors
<Tuntis> I'll just take...?
<Tuntis> UBCD4Win?
<owner989> actually
<owner989> there is http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<owner989> which seems more appropriate but i dont see fdisk
<owner989> included
<thierry_> cast: sensors ? input device you mean ?
<dosle> I've just gotten apache2 up and running, but im unable to create folders myself.  no access privs to it.  i've been CP-ing w/ sudo to the apache folder.  is there a better way?
<drumline> sudo -i
<Tuntis> Erh, I don't see FDISK in UBCD4Win either
<drumline> that'll get your root privs
<Tuntis> "list of tools"
<dosle> ah thanks
<Starfire> Tuntis: you can get a fdisk.exe file from www.bootdisk.com it'll be in a zip file
<owner989> yes starfire
<owner989> he just needs the xp fdisk
<drumline> Just wanted to say that I love Ubuntu and I love this #channel.  :)  Thanks folks.
<owner989> its only a small file
<dosle> drumline,  is there another way for the GUI aspect of drag/dropping files to apache?
<dosle> indeed it is a helpful channel for those roadbumps
<calc> thierry_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I2C
<Tuntis> So Starfire, I waste an cd-r to burn an FDISK.exe to an cd, and then I can boot from the cd?
<Toma-> Tuntis: what are you trying to do?
<Tuntis> Toma-, I need to kill grub from my first drive's MBR
<Tuntis> (fdisk /mbr)
<thierry_> calc: thanks, I read this
<Toma-> can you boot winxp?
<Tuntis> ofcourse
<Tuntis> I'm in it now
<Tuntis> the problem is that I won't be deleting my old Kubuntu installation before grub is off
<Toma-> Tuntis: goto recovery mode and run "fixmbr"
<deimos_> Siema
<deimos_> mam problem
<Toma-> or u may be able to just run it now
<Tuntis> And how the h*** do you expect for me to run it from grub?
<deimos_> naprawde ciki wic si skupcie
<Toma-> Tuntis: you run it from windows xp
<Toma-> itll reinstall the windows boot loader
<Tuntis> how?
<Tuntis> I tried Microsoft's instructions to install recovery console, it couldn't install it (thanks grub)
<Toma-> Tuntis: click start>run>cmd.exe i think
<cast> weren't you guys talking about this when i went out to get pizza ages ago?
<Toma-> youll get a windows terminal
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol yep
<deimos_> mam ubuntu i nie wiem jak zainstalowa plik ktry scignlem "bittorrnet" pod linuxa jaka komenda gdzie komu za co ? M'kay
<Tuntis> cast, if you're talking about my case, i'm justa noob.
<Tuntis> *just a
<Tuntis> Toma, the problem is the people here recommend me to use fdisk from a bootdisk
<cast> Tuntis: so what was the original problem? you want to kill grub..but why :p
<Toma-> Tuntis: all you need to do is reinstall a boot loader?
<Tuntis> Toma-, WinXP default.
<Toma-> ok. hang on a sec
<Tuntis> Cast, because I don't want the Ubuntu install to mess out with grub to existing grub
<Tuntis> I'd rather not take risks here
<owner989> grub just overwrites grub
<owner989> no harm is done
<drumline> dosle: still there?
<cast> Tuntis: ahh. i see. so your going to install ubuntu and you dont want it checking for a existing boot loader ?
<owner989> ubuntu just overwrites grub with grub again
<owner989> ive done it many times
<Tuntis> I want it to do it EXACTLY like instructed in that fancy geocities dualboot site
<Kamping_Kaiser> just copy menu.list aside
<Tuntis> I just don't... want it overwriting the grub
<Tuntis> AND
<Tuntis> there's one more problem
<owner989> why not tuntis?
<dosle> drumline,  yeah im here
<Tuntis> I think that it would install a piece of grub to the ext2 usb external-partition and that's going to get wiped
<Toma-> Tuntis: have you run fixmbr yet?
<drumline> dosle: go to the K, Internet, Web Browser (konquerer)... right click and run as a different user... try root and your root pass....   that works for me, but again, I set my root password in single user mode, so if that doesn't work, I'd recommend setting your root password.
<Tuntis> No because I have no idea where I could do so
<Tuntis> My floppy drive is f...ed
<owner989> he is trouble getting a boot cd
<Toma-> Tuntis: youve never run the cmd command before on windows?
<owner989> he just needs a boot cd with xp fdisk on it
<Tuntis> Toma-, nooo
<Toma-> fdisk doesnt install a boot loader
<Tuntis> (I have)
<Tuntis> Oh damnit this is getting damn weird
<Tuntis> I'm, like, a "pro" on Windows side but on Linux, you want to scream "TUNTIS, NOOOO!!!"
<Toma-> Tuntis: http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t292614.html
<Toma-> Tuntis: if your a windows pro, u should know how to get a command prompt up on xp :)
<Tuntis> I know that.
<dosle> drumline, i see what that would solve but my issue is a bit different i think.  I just want to be able to drag and drop the .html into the directory
<tobi-wan> hoi folks. i am considering switching to dapper drake... is this a) possible, b) a good idea, c) doable via editing sources.list breezy -> drapper ?
<Tuntis> The problem is the people here and neither me trust really on fixing the mbr inside windows
<ximenes> Windows fdisk /mbr used to rewrite the MBR. I don't think XP does though.
<Starfire> how do i go about throttling my CPU down so my fan isn't always on my laptop
<Tuntis> Your Neowin link still can't help me...
<Tuntis> I have an Upgrade cd
<Toma-> Tuntis: have you got an install cd?
<dosle> for 'var/www/my_folder_i_created' i can't drop files in it
<Starfire> download an install cd
<Tuntis> Nope
<Tuntis> So, we're speaking of illegal activities now?
<drumline> dosle: konquerer is how you can drag and drop it...    either that or select them all and copy, then paste it...
<drumline> open up two konquerer's and drag em
<dosle> oh ok
<maruchan> quick question messing around with installed the kde package to see what it looks like. .how do i change themese
<hhurtta> Tuntis: it's not illegal if you don't install from it
<hhurtta> :)
<maruchan> the menus adn stuff are to diffuclt to mange
<Tuntis> Wait a second, my friend is sending some fancy "OWNED!!" psp7 made windows background images, i'm gonna photoshop something absolutely cool to him ->>
<dosle> thanks drumline
<drumline> dosle: did that work?
<cast> hhurtta: i believe its copyright infringement, i wasnt aware it wasnt copyright infringement if you didnt use it ;p
<dosle> no, i don't have konqueror but i will go about getting it
<Tuntis> Well, I can't be like "never-downloaded-illegal-stuff-before" either :/
<drumline> dosle: oh yeah...  this in the Gnome side of things...   umm...  Nautalis is the gnome FM right?
<holycow> .
<hhurtta> cast: I guess you're right
<drumline> dosle: try it with the Gnome File Man
<[cro] smiley> hi all
<holycow> drumline, correct
<[cro] smiley> is there any program that can limit your download
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi holycow
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi [cro] smiley
<hhurtta> i just think that bending rules for need every now and then isn't that bad
<holycow> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<dosle> drumline: is that in a menu as well?  not seeing it
<Kamping_Kaiser> [cro] smiley: bandwidth?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try shaperd (not used it myself)
<[cro] smiley> Kamping_Kaiser ADSL i u mean that
<Kamping_Kaiser> give shaperd a shot, but if you find something good, let me know :)
<drumline> dosle: probably in one of the pulldowns from the top...    I don't have much experience with Gnome, I'm more attracted to KDE.
<dosle> perhaps i should work on moving to KDE then ;)
<dosle> thanks for the help then.  i appreciate it
<poningru> dosle: what are you trying to do?
<Tuntis> back
<drumline> dosle: if you want...  I think you should at least try it and make your decision afterwards.
<Tuntis> Alright people
<holycow> Kamping_Kaiser, wanted to say thanks once again for digging up that info about sharing files between users ... gonna give that a shot next week as i'm expanding my desktop pilots now
<dosle> poningru, just unable to drag .html's from /desktop to /var/www/ but no permission
<drumline> poningru: he wants to drag and drop files without having to type the root password every time
<holycow> i don't know if it works, i'll letcha know :)
<Tuntis> So you are saying, that I could just start installing Ubuntu and it would kill grub, destroy the ubuntu usb external part of grub's settings and install everything normally?
<Kamping_Kaiser> holycow: no worries, if it goes well let me know :)
<poningru> ah ic nm
<dosle> i just think its odd if im creating the sub directories in /var/www/my_site i can't have permissions
<poningru> why not just set that folder as yours?
<drumline> dosle: here's what I'd do.   Open a root shell and do it on the command line  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> dosle: chown yourname.yourname /var/www/my_site ?
<holycow> Kamping_Kaiser, yeah if it works i'll put up a tut on the wiki, it's something fairly important imho
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks. :)
<poningru> dosle: yeah do what Kamping_Kaiser is asking you to do
<cast> dosle: read what ls -l tells you, itll probably become obvious
<drumline> dosle: poningru's suggestion should work
<dosle> aha that should do it, i was fooling with CHMOD
<dosle> thats what i was trying to think of earlier
<dosle> got them mixed up earlier
<drumline> dosle:  Don't change the group though.. .just the user.
<dosle> right.
<drumline> cool..
<dosle> nice!
<poningru> dosle: chmod xx7 /var/www/my_site
<dosle> that did it, hooray
<poningru> that is how you would have done with chmod btw
<pepsi> this is silly.. ijust signed up for every mailing list at lists.ubuntu.com
<pepsi> im being bombarded with email :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> pepsi: that is silly :|
<pepsi> heh
<poningru> just something for you to know for future reference
<poningru> pepsi: drink some coke?
<pepsi> ok
<tobi-wan> can someone please point me to a link to the dapper repositories? i've troubles locating them
<poningru> archive.ubuntu.org
<Madpilot> tobi-wan: please read the /topic before messing with dapper...
<ajmitch> hi pitti :)
<poningru> tobi-wan: what are you trying to do?
<drumline> dasle: the chmod method opens the directory up to any other local user on that box.  Just be aware of that.
<tobi-wan> Madpilot: eh... thanks, that's what i always forget... *sigh*
<dosle> thanks Kamping_Kaiser and drumline  and poningru
<drumline> dosle: the chown method locks the directory only to you.
<poningru> yep
<cyphase> why doesn't ubuntu include ndis wireless drivers with ndiswrapper?
<Kamping_Kaiser> np dosle. any time
<tobi-wan> poningru: well, trying it out :-)
<[cro] smiley> how can i limit my download
<cyphase> or is that against most drivers EULA..
<poningru> tobi-wan: oh hehe
<poningru> tobi-wan: make sure to do what Madpilot said
<poningru> :)
<tobi-wan> i've read that it isn't broken (in some review), so i decided to give it a spin, but obviously....
<Madpilot> cyphase: it's almost certainly a copyright/license issue...
<poningru> [cro] smiley: in what software?
<cyphase> Madpilot, suppose you got permission..
<poningru> cycom: then yes if the mfg & the chipset mfg said its ok I am pretty sure that would be ok
<cyphase> lol
<poningru> err cyphase
<poningru> yeah
<cyphase> why do people call me cycom
<cyphase> :)
<binks> morning all
<binks> :):)
<poningru> cause auto complete tabs to the first guy
<poningru> err nick
<cyphase> lol
<binks> thats how i feel about my ubuntu system (new install)
* cast pats binks
<cyphase> cyphase is now known cyahase
<cyphase> ;)
<pppoe_dude> is there a way to dump a stream from real player?
<poningru> as in save it?
<poningru> to file?
<pppoe_dude> poningru yes
<[cro] smiley> poningru in all, i need a program that would track my total download on computer
<binks> i spent all day yesterday wasting time installing gentoo but why i ask myself
<sorush20> iface? what does it mean?
<drumline> smiley: mrtg
<drumline> although, that's a nasty way to do it.
<drumline> binks: WHY?
<drumline> binks: what's Gentoo's claim to fame?
<cast> pppoe_dude: mencoder/mplayer will dump rm streams
<binks> in 2 hours this morning ive reinstalled ubuntu upgraded kernel to 1686 fixed mr mtrr prob with ati drivers and installed avidemux
<cast> drumline: that it takes days to install a full desktop system!
<drumline> cast: I'm told that mplayer is in the repos.  Where is it hiding?
<pppoe_dude> cast, well aware of that, however on my comp mplayer is very buggy
<binks> i dont no like i said wasted my time
<n0cturnal> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING --dst 172.22.233.10 -p tcp --dport 22 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.15.128 <-- should this work?
<drumline> cast: holy moly...  full build from source?
<cast> i..build from source
<pppoe_dude> i get errors you can see in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/448090
<drumline> cast: ahh.. OK...
<drumline> n0cturnal: isn't there the ability to use a config file?
<cast> mplayers legally questionable selection of codecs means only a somewhat reduced version would make it into your repo's
<pppoe_dude> cast, i actually installed the codecs from mplayerhq...
<n0cturnal> drumline: sorry?
<Madpilot> drumline: use Synaptic and search for mplayer - there's lots of versions...
<morzel> hi all
<pppoe_dude> cast, although you might be right
<drumline> cast: ahh...  heh.. ."legally questionable"    I take it mplayer uses codecs that MS doesn't want used anywhere else?
<morzel> how can I create zip from folder?
<morzel> i tried zip -r foldername
<pppoe_dude> this is crazy... i need to record a lecture arghhh
<drumline> pppoe: there's a sound recorder in KDE... that's all I know.
<Madpilot> morzel: Applications menu - Accessories - Archive Manager
<Tuntis> Oh damnit
<morzel> i will see
<pppoe_dude> is there something like apt but that compiles from source? takes care of dependencies, etc...
<poningru> morzel: try tar -cvf xxxx.tar boing/
<Tuntis> I'm just going to install ubuntu just-like-that and let it install grub again
<kevix> pppoe_dude: apt-src ?
<poningru> where the xxx.tar is the name of your tar file and the boing is the folder you want tarred
<cast> drumline: well, the question is where did all the .dll's come from
<pppoe_dude> kevix, however you still get a source "package" from that...
<pppoe_dude> is there a more universal tool..?
<drumline> MadPilot: I must be using the wrong repos.  I've enabled ALL of the ones that were in the apt config file and I still only get two results on mplayer searches.
<pppoe_dude> drumline, you prolly need the nermin/marillat one
<drumline> cast: wow...  there are .dll's in the packages?  hahaha
<poningru> pppoe_dude: I think apt-build
<poningru> hold on
<drumline> pppoe: repo?
<james__> is it easy to get DDD and xemacs gui on ubuntu
<cast> drumline: i doubt they'd be in your pkgs, they are on the mplayer site though in .tar.gz [iirc?] 
<pppoe_dude> something like the garnome thing from gnome...
<pppoe_dude> that would be awesome
<poningru> pppoe_dude: dude use apt-build with synaptic
<drumline> pppoe: nermin what?
<pppoe_dude> drumline nermin sorry
<pppoe_dude> drumline, want the address?
<drumline> sure.  please.
<Madpilot> !tell drumline about repos
<pppoe_dude> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main
<pppoe_dude> drumline, /\/\/\
<morzel> poningru: thx
<poningru> morzel: yep
<pppoe_dude> drumline, you'll need a gpg key, go to http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1908818#post1908818 about halfway through the page
<Madpilot> drumline: I just searched Synaptic, there's six or eight mplayer packages
<poningru> morzel: oh and man tar
<morzel> k
<poningru> morzel: always good to look at man files
<gib8> hallo
<pppoe_dude> ill look into apt=build
<drumline> Madpilot: we must have differing sources in the apt conf.
<Madpilot> pppoe_dude: the mplayer stuff is all in Ubuntu's Multiverse
<pppoe_dude> Madpilot... hmm
<Madpilot> drumline: do you have Universe & Multiverse enabled?
<drumline> Madpilot: yes. I have everything enabled.
<gib8> knows someone from a problem with nvidia-drivers and usb under ubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> Madpilot, i see...
<pppoe_dude> you are right
<Madpilot> drumline & pppoe_dude: search for mplayer here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<gib8> i cant get my usb-devices running
<pppoe_dude> and the w32codecs too
<Madpilot> pppoe_dude & drumline: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mplayer&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<bibi> hi ya! I'm just a newbee on linux. Where can I find the packages for RAR files??
<james__> ubuntu is soo hot
<cast> bibi: unrar will..unrar them
<kestas> rar will rar them
<Madpilot> !rar
<kestas> pretty crazy
<ubotu> rar is probably a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<drgb> hi everyone, i'd like to raise my screen's resolution, i'm using 1024x768, and i can't set it higher, can someone help me?
<pppoe_dude> nm, no w32codecs
<cast> kestas: but why would anyone want to do that ;\
<drumline> Madpilot: hmm...  weird...  that must be a different repo that it's searching.
<kestas> drgb, man xrandr
<drgb> thx kestas
<kestas> or man xorg.conf
<pppoe_dude> my head is itchy
<Madpilot> drumline: check the msg ubotu sent you a while ago, and double-check your sources.list against it
<bibi> ubotu: thanks for the url... i'll check it now
<kestas> cast, I dont know, is rar compression better than bzip?
<ubotu> no worries, bibi
<Madpilot> ubotu tell bibi about ubotu
<cast> kestas: hmm, ill have a look. regardless .tar.bz2 is preferable as rar is nonfree-ish
<Madpilot> :)
<pppoe_dude> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<poningru> how do you create rar files?
<kestas> poningru, install rar, look at the ubuntu faq
<poningru> cause stupid firefox extension is using rar files
<binks> does anyone d/l using nzb files if so what app do u use
<poningru> yeah I have that installed just wanted to know if its 100% compatible
<bibi> XDDD he was a bot. fanzy, and very clever XDDD
<poningru> cause that extension refused to take the rar
<cast> kestas: hmm, wikipedia says rar can be better. it also says that lzma can be best *makes own investigation with kernel sources*
<Tuntis> !tell tuntis -about kubuntu
<poningru> wow its quiet today
<pppoe_dude> wow almost 6am
<Tuntis> Ok
<Tuntis> Does anyone know, how I really, could, remove grub and get the ntloader back?
<kestas> Tuntis, with the windows rescue cd
<Tuntis> Don't have one
<binks> tuntis boot ur xp cd select repair
<kestas> Tuntis, but you can easily boot windows with grub
<binks> then at promt rum fixmbr
<binks> then take ur pc outside and burn it at the stake
<drumline> Madpilot: yikes... I was missing a few...   Yet, synaptic whines about those lines...   *shrug*
<Tuntis> I wonder how many times I have said this: 1) I have an upgrade cd 2) I'm removing it so that I could install Ubuntu again and remove the old kubuntu partition in safety
<cast> ahh. tar zxf *.tar.gz; cd $_; dh_make; dpkg-buildpackage is so easy :)
<gib8> in the devicemanager, do i have to have there for every usb-port an usb-controler showen?
<sonium> is there a way to install ubuntu-server without physical access to the machine?
<TheCount> hello - I went from Debian to Ubuntu, thus changed from XFree86 to Xorg .. Now my modeline for my SGI 1600W connected to the DVI-out of a Matrox G550 via a PIX-Link adapter doesn't seem to give the same output, and I don't get any picture anymore .. any ideas what to do?
<TheCount> The logs look like the correct modeline was choosen etc, but the PIX-Link insist on 'Out of range', i.e. it is unable to sync on the DVI signal. Windows doesn't have any problems whatsoever, XFree86 didn't have any either.
<bibi> Is there a way to assign the "WIN" key as a hotkey to open a BOX list of icons (that from gnome)??
<cast> sonium: sure, though it would help if it had a nix already on there
<binks> tuntis u mean u dont have a xp cd
<cast> sonium: and that you had a spare partition :>
<Madpilot> drumline: you're running 5.10 (Breezy), right?
<Tuntis> Binks: Exactly
<Tuntis> Well, an XP cd I could boot from
<HiddenFly> pppoe_dude: watch your hilights :)
<Tuntis> I guess it is hard to get grub off
<binks> plz dont shout im tryin to help
<Tuntis> Who is shouting?
<TheCount> Tuntis: not at all
<binks> if u dont have a xpcd yes difficult
<cast> Tuntis: some days when i feel like toasting the MBR i use dd, though, one would have to be careful if one wanted to kill the bootloader without the partition table
<Tuntis> Okokok
<drumline> Madpilot: aha!   I was missing one of those that were in the pastebin..
<Tuntis> Just tell me one THING
<Tuntis> ONE thing.
<Tuntis> If I install Ubuntu to my new partition
<drumline> Madpilot: i guess Ubuntu can't provide a link to that repo in the distro?
<binks> can u not borrow an xp cd
<Tuntis> What does it do to the current grub?
<Tuntis> Binks, no.
<Madpilot> drumline: which repo?
<binks> rewrite it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tuntis: removes it, and puts in a new one
<Tuntis> Alright, but if it detects my old Kubuntu install, does it dualboot with it (too)?
<Tuntis> (The answer I want is NO)
<drumline> madpilot: I don't know yet..   one of the "community supported" ones listed in the ubotu pastebin link
<binks> not if u choose to install over it
<owner989> tuntis lol
<TheCount> Tuntis: yes, no. if it does, edit the menu.lst
<Storkme> how can i stop the ircd i just installed?? help. there's an ircd-irc2 in init.d but when i do "/etc/init.d/ircd-irc2 stop" it says "bash: ircd-irc2: command not found"
<Madpilot> drumline: likely Multiverse - that's where all or most of the mplayer stuff is
<Tuntis> Ok Ok Ok
<Tuntis> So
<bibi> QUESTION: Is there a way to assign the "WIN" key as a hotkey to open a BOX list of icons (that from gnome)??
<Tuntis> What if I destroy the old kubuntu partitions?
<TheCount> Storkme: some part of the path is wrong. try using sudo.
<owner989> now that is a good question
<Tuntis> Will the current Grub even boot?
<Tuntis> (well Kubuntu didn't find the usb drive's partitions anyways)
<TheCount> Tuntis: it will start, but won't have anything to load.
<binks> what does ur drive look like ie hda1 ntfs hda3,hda4,hda5 linux
<septox> someone know how to configure the source.list from breezy to install more packages, the connection always black at 36%
<Tuntis> How so, I dualboot with XP?
<drumline> Madpilot: all of my repos have us.archive.ubuntu...   you think the us.archive makes a difference?
<drgb> guys, i tried to edit xorg.conf, but i had no results, does anybody know how to run the automatic configurator for the screen's resolution such as when you are installing ubuntu?
<TheCount> Tuntis: XP will still work.
<Tuntis> Now there's THIS problem
<Madpilot> drumline: the us archive seems to have more trouble than the rest, for some reason. aside from that, it's identical, AFAIK
<owner989> drgb sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tuntis> Somehow Ubuntu managed to install menu.lst to the Kubuntu partition
<owner989> run that
<Storkme> alex@ubuntu:/etc/init.d$ sudo ircd-irc2
<Storkme> sudo: ircd-irc2: command not found
<Storkme> no luck
<drgb> owner989, you own :D
<Tuntis> So if I wipe the partition, grub is dead?
<TheCount> Tuntis: nope.
<bibi> ubotu :p: Is there a way to assign the "WIN" key as a hotkey to open a BOX list of icons (that from gnome)??
<TheCount> Tuntis: and yes, yourr XP won't boot either
<TheCount> Tuntis: (because the menu.lst and other stuff are gone)
<drumline> Tuntis: what do you want to do?
<Tuntis> So tell me, what do I need to do, to install Ubuntu without getting ntloader back first?
<Tuntis> Install Ubuntu again to an IDE partition
<owner989> just install ubuntu
<TheCount> Tuntis: if you have a DOS/Win95/Win98 bootdisk, do an "fdisk /mbr
<TheCount> Tuntis: if you have a DOS/Win95/Win98 bootdisk, do an "fdisk /mbr" from it.
<owner989> just install ubuntu and let install the grub loader
<drumline> tuntis: word to TheCount
<poningru> TheCount: dude stop repeating yourself
<drumline> a 98 boot disk is great sometimes
<TheCount> poningru: dude calm down, I hit the return key to early and didn't want to split the sentence.
<poningru> oh sorry I thought you were the one in kubuntu
<poningru> #kubuntu*
<TheCount> or even  better, a HiRen BootCD.
<Tuntis> And whose advice I should follow?
<poningru> Tuntis: TheCount or he will drink your blood blah
<Tuntis> I don't trust some 98-fdisk fixing my mbr in an ntfs partition
<drumline> Tuntis: if you use the 98 boot disk, it'll blow away grub.
<owner989> if you are going to install ubuntu whats the point in restoring a nt boatloader
<owner989> ubuntu will install grub and correctly detect all your partitions
<TheCount> Tuntis: if you want to have ntloader back again, install a fresh standard mbr, which is what 'fdisk /mbr' does. there's a unix tool which does the same, but I'd have to look for it first. everthing else: set up something with grub.
<owner989> or at least it should
<Madpilot> good night, all
<Tuntis> Alright, let's explain my hard drive structre
<drumline> madpilot: thx man.
<Tuntis> Good Night
<TheCount> Tuntis: it doesn't matter.
<poningru> it really doesnt :)
<Tuntis> So...
<poningru> so
<Tuntis> I partition unformatted space from an IDE disk
<Tuntis> Put the Ubuntu CD in
<Tuntis> Install it
<TheCount> LALALA not listening.
<Tuntis> And let it install Grub on my main drive?
<poningru> rofl we are just messing with you dude
<TheCount> Tuntis: would work.
<poningru> continue
<Tuntis> Alright
<n0cturnal_> anyone?
<TheCount> the Debian package is called 'mbr' and has a command 'install-mbr'. might be available in Ubuntu as well
<cyphase> how do you prevent a kernel module from loading at startup?
<cyphase> and making sure another one is
<TheCount> n0cturnal_: coffee? yes, please.
<Tuntis> If I won't be back in 5 hours, it means you just killed me and I'm gonna assasinate you.
<poningru> n0cturnal_: what?
<n0cturnal_> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING --dst 172.22.233.10 -p tcp --dport 22 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.15.128 <-- should this work?
<owner989> lol
<poningru> oh sorry dude /me doesnt remember that stuff
<n0cturnal_> lol
<n0cturnal_> np
<cyphase> (From title) "No Firefox 1.5 in Breezy until after it appears in Dapper."
<cyphase> meaning it'll be backported..
<cyphase> or will it be an "ofiicial" Breezy package
<cyphase> official*
<drumline> oh well..  download it from mozilla.org  :)
<n0cturnal_> i think i've got the rule right.. i've been messing around with the sh!t all afternoon and must have got at least a couple working...
<cyphase> mozilla.com *
<cyphase> ;)
<bibi> mmmmmm
<cyphase> drumline, i already have..
<n0cturnal_> but when i telnet to the port from here i get nothing
<cyphase> it just would be nice to have it installed through apt
<TheCount> n0cturnal_: tcpdump is your friend.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cyphase: no offical Breezy deb
<cyphase> but it'll be backported..
<cyphase> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<TheCount> cyphase: no, noone cares about Firefox 1.5, so why the hell should it be backported?
<cyphase> good
<cyphase> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser isnt a fan of backports, but yeh, it will be
<mp3guy> once you to linux from windows you never go back, would you say this is true?
<TheCount> mp3guy: nope.
<Starfire> <- still has no sound in ubuntu
<cyphase> Kamping_Kaiser, me niehter, but i'll enable it for firefox
<spikebike> no
<wb> hi
<cyphase> neither*
<Tomcat_> mp3guy: Depends on the person... :o
<cast> Starfire: heh. i had no sound for half a year before i learnt to chmod things in /dev :)
<jareth_> hi all
<Starfire> well, i -should- have sound
<jareth_> i installed 2.6.14 kernel
<TheCount> mp3guy: depends on what you intend to do with it as well .. choose the right tool for each job
<wb> question: Is it possible to run a zd1211 Sitecom 802.11g USB wlan Stick with ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> mp3guy: When I switched I tried very hard to replace all my apps and rituals, because going back would have been a huge defeat that I wouldn't have been able to bear. :)
<cast> TheCount: as long as its a free tool ;)
* cyphase thinks maybe he's lucky
<cyphase> all my hardware works
<jareth_> patched it, but now i don't have framebuffer support.. no available vt's
<jareth_> any ideas?
<TheCount> cast: sorry, but it doesn't work that way.
<TheCount> cast: windows2k/XP are fine enough client operating systems, and sometimes you're in an environment where you simply can't avoid them without severe compatibility problems ..
<spikebike> yeah, if the app you need is windows... then you need windows
<SockerFot> hello
<SockerFot> can anyone tell me of a program to view videos in in Ubuntu?
<ubotu> okay, bibi
<mp3guy> xine and vlc SockerFot
<SockerFot> like a program that i can view online videos with, like Windows media player
<SockerFot> so i can view videos on the internet that ppl send to me
<mp3guy> SockerFot, mozilla-mplayer plays internet videos great
<poningru> can we have a user named tell and about?
<poningru> so that we can have tab completion with the ubotu commands
<SockerFot> mp3guy, where do i find it?
<mp3guy> SockerFot, open a terminal or use synaptic, in terminal its sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<wickedpuppy> SockerFot, both are in repositories ... use apt-get or synaptic to install
<SockerFot> ah right
<SockerFot> another thing... wich VLC am i to download? Debian? Familiar Linux?
<wickedpuppy> debian ... of course
<wickedpuppy> what is familiar linux ? another distro ?
<SockerFot> ok i know nothing
<wickedpuppy> never heard of it before
<SockerFot> i installed and tried linux for the first time yesterday so...
<mp3guy> SockerFot, you don't download programs like in windows, you use synaptic package manager, much easier
<SockerFot> yeah i tried that
<SockerFot> but can i find VLC in synaptic?
<wezzer> enable universe first
<Raskall> I am replacing my old server now. My old server has a 250 GB disk, my new one has a 300 GB disk. Is dd a bad idea for getting my new server up? That is, boot from an ubuntu live-cd, and run "dd if=/dev/olddisk of=/dev/newdisk/"?
<Raskall> or should the disks be of same size to get this working?
<SockerFot> wezzer, ive done that, because i installed Azureus yesterday
<cast> Raskall: i dont think you want to do that, just copy it over normally with whatever tool you like
<halaszvari> hi
<drumline> Mplayer lags
<drumline> yeesh
<TheCount> Raskall: either copy the data from the filesystem or copy the partition, but don't mess with the disk like that ;)
<cast> drumline: using the right -vo?
<drumline> cast: not sure... I'll need to do some looking and debugging...   but that's tomorrow...   g'niter!
<TheCount> Raskall: you should have the identical block count for the new partition on the new drive .. slightly large will work out as well, otherwise you'd have to resize the filesystem. you'll have to re-initialize the bootloader if you just copy the data/partition
<Raskall> TheCount: did that with a windows NT setup once, you see. had to install 12 winnt computers in one night. installed one computer, took out the disk and dd-ed it in on the other computers. but that was identical computers.
<TheCount> Raskall: copying the data instead of the filesystem has the advantage of a fresh filesystem (and you could move from ext2/ext3 to xfs or something like that)
<cast> night drumline
<TheCount> Raskall: so you're afraid to loose your NT?
<TheCount> Raskall: it would work with dd, but you'll have to lay hands on the partition table to get the extra 50gb accessible.
<SockerFot> mp3guy, okay now i installed everything like all the packs i got when i searched for VLC plus the mozilla plugin. but when i try to watch this video it says (no picture) but i can hear the sound. What to do?
<Raskall> TheCount, cast: this was 6 years ago. :)
<mp3guy> you probably need w32codecs
<Raskall> TheCount: mm..
<SockerFot> mp3guy, and i suppose i find those in synaptic too?
<SockerFot> :D
<wickedpuppy> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<wickedpuppy> SockerFot, there you go
* TheCount is happily scanning satellites .. *dumdidum*
<SockerFot> wickedpuppy, ?
<Raskall> TheCount, cast: If I had more time, I'd set up everything from scratch, but I get the new server the same day as I have to give away my old one (it's a borrowed computer)
<wickedpuppy> SockerFot, visit that page
<mp3guy> wickedpuppy, has anyone thought of making a special page/package that automatically installs w32codecs, libdvdcss2, azureus, realplayer, skype?
<Raskall> but I run hd-backup every night of /home, /var, /usr/local and /etc.
<cast> christ, they weren't joking at lzma going at 1meg/minute
<TheCount> Raskall: the only problem lies with the partition block and what it thinks about the physical geometry of your disk.
<wickedpuppy> mp3guy, there is automatix ... but we don't encourage it
<TheCount> Raskall: creating the partition block by hand and copying just the partitions is safest.
<TheCount> Raskall: s/by hand/with fdisk or partitioner/
<mp3guy> wickedpuppy, i suppose, but removing commonly wanted packages from the repositories is a step backwards when it comes to making ubuntu a common desktop os for everyday users
<Raskall> TheCount: mm.. Guess that will be the solution. But is it just to copy all the files, chroot, grub-install and then boot the new disk?
<wickedpuppy> mp3guy, ? commonly wanted packages are removed ?
<wickedpuppy> which ones ?
<TheCount> Raskall: nearly, yeah. you might have to boot from cd to have the new disk be the primary disk before the grub-install, thou, unless you're experienced with grub or willing to learn ;)
<mp3guy> wickedpuppy, w32codecs, realplayer, skype, libdvdcss2
<Kamping_Kaiser> not removed, never added
<Kamping_Kaiser> legal reasons
<linux_newb> Hi i was just wondering if anyone could help me, I've just installed ubuntu but I'm getting "error 18" when grub tries to load
<Raskall> TheCount: I am quite experienced with grub.
<wickedpuppy> precisely Kamping_Kaiser  ...
<TheCount> Raskall: then you'll know what I mean.
<wickedpuppy> linux_newb, if i were you i would be googling for grub error 18
<Kamping_Kaiser> linux_newb: check your hdd parameteres in bios
<linux_newb> i have
<Raskall> TheCount: But I'd like to have a fresh breezy-install too. The old machine is hoary.
<n0cturnal_> my iptables rules dont seem to be doing anything.. prerouting just doesn't seem to happen. ideas anyone?
<linux_newb> i have tried changing the HD settings in bios
<Kamping_Kaiser> take it off auto and autodetect
<TheCount> Raskall: well, just do it. your question was answered, thou ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> then get a new hdd ;)
<linux_newb> nothing wrong with the hd:(
<Raskall> TheCount: but I have A LOT of customized config files and self compiled things. That is what worries me.
<TheCount> Raskall: life IS hard.
<chrisx1> Is THere A WIN32 App emulator for breezy?
<Raskall> TheCount: I know. :)
<mp3guy> chrisx1, wine
<chrisx1> installed already?
<wickedpuppy> chrisx1, wine and crossover office
<Raskall> TheCount: but as long as I get the web servers and mailserver up, I guess I'll have time to do the rest later
<wickedpuppy> chrisx1, always sudo apt-get install wine ... if its installed it will tell you
<chrisx1> am doin
<AlexRM> Allo
<AlexRM> You know for Windows there are several programs to Minimize Thunderbird to the system tray
<AlexRM> Is there one for Linux?
<wickedpuppy> programs to minimise another program ?
<wickedpuppy> why ? i never have to minimise programs in ubuntu .. i just move to another virtual desktop
<TheCount> hello - I went from Debian to Ubuntu, thus changed from XFree86 to Xorg .. Now my modeline for my SGI 1600W connected to the DVI-out of a Matrox G550 via a PIX-Link adapter doesn't seem to give the same output, and I don't get any picture anymore .. any ideas what to do?
<AlexRM> Yeh, cos Thunderbird by it's self wont minimize to the system tray,
<AlexRM> wickedpuppy, I don't use them
<TheCount> The logs look like the correct modeline was choosen etc, but the PIX-Link insist on 'Out of range', i.e. it is unable to sync on the DVI signal. Windows doesn't have any problems whatsoever, XFree86 didn't have any either.
<chrisx1> wickedpuppy, Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<chrisx1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<chrisx1> is only available from another source
<chrisx1> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Raskall> TheCount: it seems my self compiled stuff actually is in the breezy repos. goody.
<mp3guy> chrisx1, what program do you want to run on linux?
<TheCount> (yes, I'm repeating myself, but this is MY actual problem)
<chrisx1> radmin
<mp3guy> chrisx1, what is that?
<chrisx1> t oconnect to a windows pc without VNC
<chrisx1> *to
<chrisx1> remote administration program
<TheCount> chrisx1: use rdesktop for that
<mp3guy> chrisx1, i'm very sure there is some linux alternatives, i recommend chacking them out, its alot easier than getting networking and stuff working wine
<TheCount> (unless I'm mistaking tools here)
<yo2lux> hi
<wickedpuppy> chrisx1, you got to enable universe and multiverse ..and yes as mp3guy suggested check out the alrenatives
<jareth_> what kernel option do I need to enable for framebuffer support/vrtual terminals?
<mp3guy> speaking of alternatives, are there any good video editors? Like to the caliber of windows movie maker 2 or arcsoft showbiz 2?
<gi2k15> People, Qtparted is crashing when I select hda. What's wrong? I'm running this on LiveCD
<yo2lux> i have two HDD in pc. The primary HDD is 80GB with windows xp, i want to install ubuntu on secondary drive that have 40GB, is possible ? i don't want to lose files from primary drive
<chrisx1> to use rdesktop
<AlexRM> So is there a Minimize to system tray for Thunderbird for Linux?
<jareth_> mp3guy: look at kino
<chrisx1> what server does i need to run on windows?
<Talisker> err hi, I need to install a package to have support for QT
<Talisker> but there are dozens of QT packages in the cache
<Talisker> which one do I need?
<Renfr> Hello, folks. I'm looking for a long-suffering soul who looks kindly on newbies, for a DCC
<mp3guy> jareth_ kino can't open anything
<Talisker> i can do that
<wickedpuppy> Renfr, just ask here
<Talisker> but you might as well ask here
<chrisx1> TheCount, what server do i need to run on widows pc to use rdesktop?
<gi2k15> Talisker, isn't there a metapack for QT at synaptic?
<jareth_> mp3guy: because?
<TheCount> Renfr: sorry, I don't do suffering
<AlexRM> So is there a Minimize to system tray for Thunderbird for Linux?
<TheCount> chrisx1: the default terminal server
<chrisx1> no
<chrisx1> i mean like
<chrisx1> what does windows need to run
<Kejk_PL> Talisker: libqt3-mt
<Talisker> I'm using apt-cache, and there are dozens of them
<Talisker> thanks
<chrisx1> VNC?
<mp3guy> jareth_, it can't open mpeg4, xvid, asf, anything
<freenik> hello
<TheCount> yo2lux: no problem whatsoever.
<gi2k15> People, Qtparted is crashing when I select hda. What's wrong? I'm running this on LiveCD
<TheCount> chrisx1: no, the one that comes with windows.
<chrisx1> oo
<chrisx1> k
<yo2lux> TheCount ubuntu install the boot manager when my primary partition is big?
<TheCount> chrisx1: if you'd want to use VNC, you'd have to use VNC. sure.
<libben> how can i check my cpu temperature? I cant do cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone or acpi -V and so on.. lsmod | grep therm does show me it exists sorta i think.... my thermal_zone folder is empty... how can i check my cpu temperature? its an p4 1.7 ghz. i can see temp in bio and in windows. but not in linux
<jareth_> mp3guy: i see.. any needed plug-ins?
<Renfr> OK, thanks. I just downloaded the "live" iso. At boot (CD boot enabled), the machine putters for a LONG time, then starts Windows, and tells me that is has trapped a "serious error". What's am I doing wrong?
<TheCount> yo2lux: parse error ;)
<aeoth> meep.
<Talisker> meep
<TheCount> yo2lux: ubuntu will install the bootloader on the primary harddisk without changing anything else
<yo2lux> thanks!
<Talisker> Renfr, my best guess is that the CD is broken
<TheCount> Renfr: same here
<Talisker> try downloading and burning it again
<Talisker> I once had a similar problem
<mp3guy> jareth_, no, can't find any
<Renfr> Download again? Burn again? Does a CDRW work?
<aeoth> heh, anybody willing to give me a hand? installed ubuntu yesterday, nice and fun. Decided to take out my cd drive to save that tiny bit of extra power. Shut down, restarted, one of my nics is 'offline'. ubuntu's networking thing (+ ifconfig -a) doesn't detect it at all..
<AlexRM> Please guys! is there a Minimize to system tray for Thunderbird for Linux?
<Talisker> after much fscking around it became appearent to me that the problem probably sourced at the fact that I only had half of the image file
<gi2k15> Renfr, yes
<SockerFot> ASHGLASDFDS
<SockerFot> im going crazy
<SockerFot> video is still not working
<Renfr> OK, thanks all! Bye...
<Talisker> so am I
<aeoth> http://www.aeoth.net/screenshot.png <-- it 'detects' both NIC's...
<SockerFot> mp3guy, are you there?
<TheCount> Renfr: check the md5sum, burn again. cdrw should work.
<Talisker> Ubuntu is a poor host for LFS
<SockerFot> or wickedpuppy ?
<gi2k15> AlexRM , try looking for an extension that does it, or go through the config
<wickedpuppy> SockerFot, just ask ?
<mp3guy> SocketFot, yes
<AlexRM> gi2k15, I have tried an extension...but it was only for Windows
<SockerFot> wickedpuppy, video's  still not working
<gi2k15> AlexRM, Have you checked the program's config?
<SockerFot> wickedpuppy and mp3guy this is the video http://www.danerd.com/Show.php?vid=1321 and when i open it, it just says "no picture"
<AlexRM> gi2k15, what do you mean?
<gi2k15> See if there's something there that will enable the system tray
<Talisker> for instance, I need to download 55 MB worth of packages just to access the kernel make xconf interface
<gi2k15> But I'm not sure if there is any
<gi2k15> I just use webmail =)
<wickedpuppy> SockerFot, hold on .. i am going to that side
<AlexRM> gi2k15, thers not an option in thunderbird to do it by it's self. thats why you need a program to do it for you,
<wickedpuppy> SockerFot, no picture for me too
<wickedpuppy> :P
<SockerFot> ok, weird
<SockerFot> because it worked in windows
<TheCount> no, proprietary
<AlexRM> I got one! Kdocker!
<linux_newb> o w00t i got it working
<linux_newb> :P
<TheCount> congrats ;)
<linux_newb> lol ty
<AlexRM> Gah! Kdocker isn't in Synaptic
<gi2k15> http://kdocker.sourceforge.net/
<AlexRM> oh good! now I gotta complie it
<gi2k15> There's a deb package there
<gi2k15> Should work on Ubuntu
<TheCount> "why do users whine? because they can!"
<AlexRM> gi2k15, There is also a KUbuntu resporit
<AlexRM> shall I add that?
<libben> how can i check my cpu temperature? I cant do cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone or acpi -V and so on.. lsmod | grep therm does show me it exists sorta i think.... my thermal_zone folder is empty... how can i check my cpu temperature? its an p4 1.7 ghz. i can see temp in bio and in windows. but not in linux
<gi2k15> AlexRM, I don't know if it's gonna work =(
<TheCount> libben: go for lm-sensors
<gi2k15> Well, try it
<AlexRM> gi2k15, would it be safer to use the .deb file?
<AlexRM> and use dkpg ?
<libben> TheCount: i allready have that installed
<libben> then what
<gi2k15> I think. But don't worry, anything will explode :P
<aeoth> Rah :/
<TheCount> libben: have a look at the documentation? ;)
<gi2k15> Linux let you do mistakes
<AlexRM> gi2k15, suppose .. i'll try the ubuntu one
<gi2k15> AlexRM, try it and then tell us here
<AlexRM> they don't work .. oh well bed it is
<AlexRM> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://dinton.no-ip.org kubuntu/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dinton.no-ip.org_dists_kubuntu_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<TheCount> apt-get update
<thierry_> hi all
<mantiena> hi
<thierry_> I modified my xorg.conf. Basically two modes "1280x1024@60" "1024x768@60". On ubuntu, gdm is 1280, xfce is 1280, but gnome stays at 1024. Any idea ?
<AlexRM> noooo! it's not 64 bit!
<AlexRM> just my luck :(
<einPaule> Hello everyone, Ive got a problem with evolution, it wont show the e-mails in the imap account, I can see what is in the sent folder, but inbox and trash dont show anything
<owner989> thierry sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner989> run that
<testmach1ne> einPaule: then you account settings are wrong :)
<thierry_> owner989. Yes i've just did it....
<owner989> what video card do you have
<owner989> ?
<testmach1ne> einPaule: or your account doesnt have imap support?
<TheCount> or the imap account is empty ;)
<thierry_> very basic 'Sis' some thing i ppresume
<owner989> are you using the vesa driver?
<thierry_> my worry is why xfce is able to go up to 1280, but gnome can not...
<einPaule> testmach1ne, TheCount: The folders are not empty, Im 99 % sure the logins are correct, but before I make a total fool of my self Ill double check
<ubuntu> woohooo
<einPaule> I can see whats in the folders using kontact
<yikes> x11 or xv better in video?
<thierry_> owner989: where can i check this ? no 'vesa' keyword in my xorg.conf
<SockerFot> wickedpuppy, still doesent work :(
<testmach1ne> thierry_: Section "Device"
<einPaule> testmach1ne: It shows me that I have 7 new messages, but does not show them on the right hand side
<thierry_> Driver "sis"
<owner989> sounds like the right driver
<owner989> for your card
<thierry_> should I change it to vesa (from sis) ?
<testmach1ne> hmmm thats weird :/
<testmach1ne> einPaule
<owner989> if its working i wouldnt
<thierry_> owner989: ok i do not change this
<owner989> but
<owner989> if you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[den] > I want to get in American chat. Prompt the American server, please...
<owner989> you can select a higher resolution in the setup
<owner989> like 1280x1024
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %Lhikan!*@* %DRAGON_Ultra!*@* %*!*@p549D784F.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
<einPaule> is there a channel for evolution specifically?
<TheCount> THE american server.
<thierry_> owner: yes ! but, I did it. the gdm shows in 1280 (so it works), and when I use xfce it statys at 1280, but from gdm, if i use gnome it goes back to 1024 !
<testmach1ne> einPaule: you could try #evolution
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*trush@* *!*@*.tor.* *!*@tor/* *!*@adsl-69-227-57-228.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@mini.odla.oru.se *!*@81.21* *!*@206.132* jmont!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@61.1.107.236 *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net HansZwolle!*@* *!*@*iam.net.ma]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@12-222-233-82.client.insightBB.com thrush!*@* *!*@85.9* *!*@85.10*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.deathwish.net *!*@host86-140-155-173.range86-140.btcentralplus.com *!*=m_i_k_e_@125.212.76.* *!*n=admin@*.london.02.net]  by Seveas
<testmach1ne> einPaule: but i dont know if it exists
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas ajmitch_]  by ChanServ
<einPaule> testmach1ne: Id be all by myself!
<einPaule> ;-)
<testmach1ne> hehe
<testmach1ne> i am not an evolution expert myself
<SockerFot> DAMEN HELL
<SockerFot> how do i get videos to work in FUCKING SHIT ubuntu HELL
<owner989> lol
<BeGu> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<owner989> if only he had asked nicely
<mustard5> :)
<SockerFot> ok im sorry
<owner989> socketfot lol
<SockerFot> but i really domt understand
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.10*]  by Seveas
<owner989> sockerfot get http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64629&highlight=ati+driver
<SockerFot> ok thanks
<[Chaos|Krieger] > .. :/
<owner989> easyubuntu installs codecs for you
<SockerFot> owner989, the thing is that ive installed lots of stuff, w32 and so on
<thierry_> I try to ask it again nicely : gdm starts in 1280 (so it works), and when I use xfce it stays at 1280. But from gdm, if i use gnome it goes back to 1024 ! Any idea?
<Seveas> owner989, and it wrecks your system too
<owner989> seveas, i thought you only hate automatix
<Seveas> makes no difference
<Seveas> it's just as crappy
<SockerFot> Seveas, it does? i dont want to install anything that wrecks my system
<owner989> i used it
<SockerFot> doesent sound nice, what should i do then?
<Seveas> SockerFot, what was the problem again?
<owner989> i think only the old easyubuntus caused problems
<owner989> the new one works without a prob
<SockerFot> Seveas, ive installed lots of codecs, vlc player and bla bla bla. but videos still dont work. when i open them on firefox, it says (no picture), and when i download and open them with various programmes, i can only hear the sound
<SockerFot> there must be some kind of codec missing
<freenik> hello, actually i cant decide between kde und gnome...if i install ubuntu and then apt-get kde, will I have "same" kde like in kubuntu?
<Seveas> SockerFot, did you install w32codecs?
<owner989> or it could be your video card
<SockerFot> Seveas, yepp
<owner989> can you play games
<Seveas> owner989, it does stuff that I wouldn't do if I were drunk
<SockerFot> yes, and i can watch the videos in Windoes
<SockerFot> windows
<SockerFot> but no go in ubuntu. i installed ubuntu yesterday.
<Seveas> SockerFot, and did you install mplayer?
<SockerFot> Seveas, hmm yeah i think so. gonna search for it in synaptic. there was one thing though. i followed a wikiguide that told me to do something in mozilla, create som pluginmap and enter some terminal codes. the problem was that i cant locate my mozilla map so i dont know where to enter these things
<owner989> socker did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SockerFot> owner989, nope, whats that?
<Seveas> owner989, that is bullshit
<Seveas> you don't need that for codecs
<owner989> seveas if he has no x acceleration he wont have any video
<Seveas> SockerFot, that was for viewing things in the browser
<owner989> thats a possibility
<thierry_> i beleive too that "sudo dpkg-reconfigure" does not help too much...
<Seveas> owner989, try this in the terminal: mplayer filename_of_your_video
<Seveas> ehm
<Seveas> SockerFot, try this in the terminal: mplayer filename_of_your_video
<thierry_> seveas: yes good idea; i solved problem like that
<chrisx1> how do i un zip a zipfile in terminal?
<Seveas> christel, unzip filename.zip
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> chrisx1*
<SockerFot> Seveas, i have some uninstalled packages when i seard for mplayer but when i try to mark them it says that it is "mplayer-586  men 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9"
<kbrooks> :p
<kbrooks> :P
<owner989> its working seveas
<SockerFot> Seveas, its in some kind of conflict with another package
<Seveas> owner989, yeah it was meant for SockerFot :)
<owner989> lol
<chrisx1> Seveas, ta, how do i make another command do something straight after?
<owner989> i like the output
<Seveas> SockerFot, 'mplayer' does not exist as package, mplayer-586 is good
<SockerFot> and i find that in synaptif?
<Seveas> chriswk, unzip foo.zip && som_other_command
<Seveas> SockerFot, yes
<SockerFot> okay, now its downloaded and installed
<SockerFot> what to do now? should videos work now
<owner989> sockerfot what video card do you have
<Seveas> SockerFot, try this in the terminal: mplayer filename_of_your_video
<SockerFot> owner989, GeForce FX 5200 something something
<Seveas> SockerFot, on a sidenote: did you already enable the nvidia drivers?
<chrisx1> how do i get wget to save to a folder?
<SockerFot> Seveas, i dont know how to do that :D
<doktoreas> :O
<Seveas> chrisx1, man wget :)
<chrisx1> lol
<chrisx1> k
<chrisx1> ty
<Seveas> !tell SockerFot about nvidia
<Seveas> SockerFot, ubotu gave you a hint
<Stork> how can i stop my ircd from running?
<doktoreas> alexzndr: ;)
<Seveas> Stork, pkill -9 name_of_ircd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.9*]  by Seveas
<Stork> Seveas, didn't work
<doktoreas> hi guys
<doktoreas> i have installed ubuntu on my laptop... the configuring found both the wired nd the wireless card
<doktoreas> the matter is that the wired can ping itself, but if i try with another pc on the lan
<doktoreas> i got host unrechable
<Seveas> doktoreas, sudo mii-diag eth0 (if eth0 is the wired)
<Seveas> dies that say 'You have link beat'?
<Seveas> does*
<doktoreas> just a sec Seveas
<doktoreas> thx for your answer
<SockerFot> Seveas, it wont give me any results when i search for "linux-resricted-modules"
<Seveas> resTricted
<Seveas> SockerFot, so you have an intel or amd cpu?
<mustard5> SockerFot, you missed the T
<SockerFot> mustard5, :D
<unimatrix9> hello there
<SockerFot> Seveas, i thinks its AMD. i got i686 or whatever its called
<unimatrix9> i have mounted /dev/hda1
<Seveas> SockerFot, install the linux-k7 metapackage (that's optimized for AMD and includes the restricted modules) and reboot into that kernel
<unimatrix9> how can i get acces for all users? on the bash
<Seveas> unimatrix9, is it a windows drive or a linux drive?
<unimatrix9> ntfs
<N6REJ> morning Seveas
<unimatrix9> hda1
<Seveas> unimatrix9, then unmount it again and add -o umask=0000 to the mount command
<Seveas> morning N6REJ
<SockerFot> Seveas, will that fix it so i can watch movies?
<Seveas> SockerFot, it's part of the fix
<Seveas> SockerFot, you're being bitten by 2 nastyness-es:
<SockerFot> is linux-k7 another kernel?
<Seveas> 1) Nvidia cards only work with the closed source drivers which cannot be supported for 100% and thus are not enabled by default
<mz2> i wonder if there's anything i could do to make my usb hard drive get recognised by gnome-volume-manager again, like it used to be in breezy
<enkrav> Hello, how can I choose the windowmanager from a   console doing  startx ?
<Seveas> 2) Media playback is a patent encumbered field which makes it difficult to support and impossible to enable by default
<unimatrix9> ok so it would be mount -t ntfs -0 umask=0000 /dev/hda1 ?
<holycow> mz2, your running dapper?
<mirak> I have noticed that with the proprietary drivers, GDM won't start if the screen is not turned when the computer boots.
<Seveas> unimatrix9, no
<Seveas> -o not -0
<N6REJ> Seveas: for a Nvidia FX 5200 AGP do know which kernel?
<mz2> holycow: yes
<holycow> mz2, well then, either grab a compiler and vim and fix the course ... or wait :)
<Seveas> mz2, wait for keybuk to make his new world order complete
<N6REJ> enkrav: there is a button called "session" use that.
<holycow> course = source
<holycow> heh
<Seveas> bbl - breeakfast time
<mz2> i guess i could always just write some sick piece of python to treat this case specifically through hal (because i know where i want it mounted and i know it's model and so on :)
<SockerFot> Seveas, ok now ive downloaded
<enkrav> N6REJ,  I installed TWM but it didn't appear on the session thing
<SockerFot> time to reboot?
<mz2> that would be fun actually
<N6REJ> enkrav: go to system > preferences and choose it as your default :D
<unimatrix9> /home/ubuntu# mount -t ntfs -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<unimatrix9> yes?
<holycow> mz2, attaboy!
<holycow> lol :)
<holycow> well now that the redhat directory server has been released ...
<holycow> ... i guess it's time to start thinking about directory integration
<holycow> we need deep gnome lockdown and directory integration features
<enkrav> N6REJ, I cannot find where... System->prefs...???
<SockerFot> okay
<SockerFot> now ive installed the k7-kernel
<SockerFot> but still no video
<unimatrix9> for video you need codecs, or not?
<unimatrix9> and mplayer...
<unimatrix9> or the likes
<Talisker> SockerFot, what format are you trying to play?
<Talisker> Did you visit the restricted formats page?
<derek[] > Setting up mplayer-586 (1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6.1) ...
<derek[] > Errors were encountered while processing:
<derek[] >  msttcorefonts
<derek[] > E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<derek[] > -- Any idea why?
<chrisx1> is there any ftp client installed in breezy?
<SockerFot> Talisker, yes i did. im trying to play wmv. and YES i installed w32codecs.
<Talisker> err...
<Talisker> WMV's don't really play on linux
<Talisker> there's a new format
<mustard5> christel, not by default
<SockerFot> not at all??
<kbrooks> chrisx1, no. gftp is a good one
<djk_> Talisker: what?
<Talisker> but there's a package for smil
<Talisker> not all
<Talisker> only some of the newer ones
<djk_> Talisker: since when do wmv's not play?
<SockerFot> ok Talisker, can you send me a video, like mpeg format, or avi format or something and see if i can play it?
<Talisker> djk_, only some of the newer one
<SockerFot> aah hello djk :D
<Talisker> SockerFot, download a small one at the local pr0n mirror
<SockerFot> haha
<djk_> Talisker: okay, can you give me link to a linux site stating that please?
<djk_> SockerFot: hi
<SockerFot> djk_, as you may see, i have problems running movies
<djk_> SockerFot: afaik, mplayer plays wmvs..
<cyphase_> Why would the nVidia driver be crashing my X server?
<cyphase_> after about 15-25 minutes
<dabaR> djk_: only if you have w32 codecs instgalled. or compile with right libs.
<djk_> dabaR: that's a given
<SockerFot> djk_, already installed mplayer but nothing seems to work
<mustard5> cyphase_, what leads you to believe its the nvidia driver?
<cyphase_> mustard5, because it wasn't doing it before i installed the nVidia driver
<djk_> dabaR: but vlc doesn't seem to play wmvs though..
<mustard5> cyphase_, what version of the driver are you using?
<cyphase_> the one that comes with breezy
<cyphase_> lemme see..
<mustard5> cyphase_, k..nvidia-glx package
<mustard5> cyphase_, what card are you using?
<dabaR> dunno, I know you need the w32codecs- win 32 codecs for wmvs - windows media video.
<cyphase_> i know
<cyphase_> uhh..
<cyphase_> 1 sec
<SockerFot> hmm, now i am installing mplayer-k7, is that the one i should install?
<jenda> SockerFot: what processor do you have?
<mustard5> SockerFot, for k7 kernel yes
<einPaule> damn, I cant see the messages on the imap server, even though evolution shows that there are 320 messages (7 unread), and i can create new folders
<cyphase_> mustard5, GForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x
<dabaR> SockerFot: ty0pe uname -r in a terminal
<SockerFot> i have the k7-kernel
<cyphase_> mustard5, i'm using the k7 kernel
<cyphase_> could that be it?
<cyphase_> i doubt it..
<SockerFot> dabaR, 2.6.12-10-k7
<jenda> SockerFot: Then it's the one you want
<SockerFot> but videos still arent working
<jenda> SockerFot: Do you have the codecs?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell SockerFot about w32codecs
<SockerFot> yes i fucking have w32
<jenda> cool it
<djk_> !language
<ubotu> djk_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<djk_> meh..
<TheCount> SockerFot: would you please watch your language? bugs me the whole time.
<linux_newb> ok I'm new to this linux stuff and i've just installed ubuntu, i want to conenct to the internet via crossover cable through a windoze box
<SockerFot> TheCount, okay im so sorry
<linux_newb> is this possible and how would i do it
<jenda> SockerFot: What files are you having trouble playing?
<mustard5> cyphase_, I'm just trying to think what it might be
<shreevatsa> xdvi looks *bad* on Breezy. Can someone confirm this/help me?
<SockerFot> jenda, .wmv
<Hobbsee> !tell SockerFot about coc
<Hobbsee> djk_: i think you were looking for !coc
<djk_> coc..nice abbreviation :)
<jenda> indeed
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mustard5> cyphase_, if you installed k7 kernel you would have installed the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel...as I doubt X would even start without them..so thats not the problem
<Hobbsee> i didnt write it
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<cyphase_> mustard5, it's installed
<cyphase_> i made sure
<dabaR> linux_newb: you will need to set up windows to share the connection.
<shreevatsa> xdvi prints black text on a grey background... why?
<mustard5> cyphase_, my first guess would be that it was flaky RAM sticks actually
<linux_newb> ok i have done that, windoze shows an active connection now
<mustard5> cyphase_, I would be running a memtest at startup using the option in grub menu and look for errors in your RAM
<cyphase_> i have
<cyphase_> none
<Seveas> SockerFot, if those .wmv files are DRM protected you should give up
<Seveas> that won't work on Linux
<mustard5> cyphase_, have you checked you xorg logs at all?
<SockerFot> ok how do i see if they are DRM Seveas?
<jenda> Seveas: Really?
<Seveas> jenda, yeah
<dabaR> linux_newb: what do you mean it shows an active connection?
<Seveas> SockerFot, boot into windows, fire up windows media player, load the file and look at its properties
<doktoreas> Seveas: i got link status :previously broken, but now reestabilished
<cyphase_> mustard5, no
<cyphase_> not yet
<jenda> Seveas: No better way to find out?
<mustard5> cyphase_, that might be a good place to look for clues....because I have to say its a pretty unusual problem
<SockerFot> Seveas, ah no ill skip that. but shouldnt the other files work now? ive installed mplayer-k7 and everything
<djk_> Seveas: could one do that via wine as well?
<linux_newb> i mean windoze shows an active LAN connection now, but i'm not sure what to do next, the ubuntu wont connect to anything
<Seveas> SockerFot, they should if you also enabled the nvidia driver
<goonie> Can anyone help out a newb with a problem with wireless on a fresh 5.10 install?
<Seveas> djk_, -ENOCLUE
<dabaR> linux_newb: do you have 2 ethernet cards on the windows computer?
<Seveas> !tell goonie about anyone
<linux_newb> just the one
<mustard5> cyphase_, do you think your card might be overheating?
<SockerFot> Seveas, i think i did actually
<linux_newb> i have dialup
<cyphase_> i don't think so..
<cyphase_> oh well
<dabaR> linux_newb: you can surf with windows
<goonie> point taken :)
<cyphase_> i can manage without 3D until i get my new computer :)
<mustard5> cyphase_, ok..its just that it sounds like a hardware issue
<linux_newb> yeah...
<dabaR> linux_newb: can you ping between the two boxes?
<cyphase_> custom built, 100% fully linux compatible
<cyphase_> :)
<mustard5> cyphase_, thats ok..but I'm saying it looks like a hardware failure at first glance...I could be wrong
<cyphase_> where are the X logs again..?
<mustard5> cyphase_, /var/log
<linux_newb> please excuse my newbness... how do i find the ip of the ubuntu box
<dabaR> linux_newb: ifconfig
<SockerFot> Seveas, well, the videos in google video seems to work.
<goonie> I installed 5.10 a few hours ago (dual boot) and so far so good... except wireless won't work. lspci recognizes the card and ifconfig sees it as eth1 but I'm not getting an IP from the DHCP. I've double checked the wep and the essid
<SockerFot> but i think thats Java
<dbzdeath> hey how can i get sound in firefox?
<cyphase_> mustard5, i see nothing out of the ordinary
<mustard5> cyphase_, hmm mystifying
<cyphase_> yea..
<cyphase_> it's ok
<zzyber> Hi, i have a printer Epson Stylus DX4250 and i cant find a driver for it. What can i do?
<mustard5> cyphase_, did you see the nvidia logo come up when you restarted X?
<cyphase_> mustard5, no, becaus ei disabled it
<mwe> zzyber: check out linuxprinting.org
<cyphase_> because i*
<mustard5> cyphase_, ah ok
<lyric> hi
<cion> hey all, is ATI RADEON 9600PRo well supported on ubuntu?
<zzyber> mwe, thx
<mwe> cion: yes
<SockerFot> Seveas, ok, now most of the videos seem to work but still some doesent. thanks! :)
<mustard5> cyphase_, well you could run it with VESA drivers and see if it still occurs..that would discount the nvidia drivers being the problem perhaps
<cion> hey mwe :) so i install drivers w synaptic?
<mwe> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<mwe> cion: look at that
<zzyber> mwe, hm it wasnt there.......
<b_e_n_z> i have a dvd writer but ubuntu doesn't think it can write dvd's...
<b_e_n_z> [4294673.577000]  hdc: DVD+RW RW5240, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<cion> mwe:ok thx
<dabaR> dbzdeath: Its a web browser. What page has no sound?
<mwe> zzyber: bad luck then, it seems. google, if that doesn't help either, buy another printer
<holycow> http://zero-install.sourceforge.net/index.html  <-- okay now this is bloody cool
<slashx1896> HEY
<slashx1896> anyone here not sleaping? lol
<AlexRM> Hey
<AlexRM> is there Flash for Ubuntu 64bit?
<slashx1896> i dunno
<linux_newb> dabar, sorry im taking so long (total noob) but yes i can ping between both machines
<Kamping_Kaiser> no IIRC
<testmach1ne> me neither
<mustard5> Alex, I don't think so
* testmach1ne not 64bit user
<saki> benz - You might look at /etc/fstab and change the permission to rw for that mountpoint.
<mwe> AlexRM: no. macromedia hasn't made it availble for amd64 afaik
<dabaR> linux_newb: no worries, I was making soup anyhow:)
<slashx1896> i need to install a java plug in but it wont let me?
<AlexRM> mwe, :( when will it be?
<Hobbsee> !tell slashx1896 about javadeb
<lyric> Well, I am lowering version 5.10 and I wanted to know if I need to create a partition for the operational system
<joshua> Crossover Office can install macromedia flash
<lyric> han ?
<Hobbsee> !tell slashx1896 about java
<dabaR> linux_newb: did you enable connectiopn sharing on your windows?
<linux_newb> yes
<Hobbsee> joshua: you can get flash on linux, without crossover office...it's shockwave that you'll have trouble with
<linux_newb> oooh i can ping google
<slashx1896> i need to download java runtime envoriment
<Hobbsee> slashx1896: see your PM's
<linux_newb> i couldnt load it in firefox though
<slashx1896> Hobbsee: is that for java runtime evniorment?
<Hobbsee> slashx1896: yes
<lyric> Well, I am lowering version 5.10 and I wanted to know if I need to create a partition for the operational system... ???
<slashx1896> k
<mwe> AlexRM: I have no idea. there is a workaround, setting up a chroot environment and running firefox 32bit from that to get it working. I don't have the URL handy though. sorry
<slashx1896> the 2nd or firsT?
<slashx1896> or both
<dabaR> linux_newb: you can ping google in ubuntu?
<joshua> hobbsee: is it the plugin your talking about, or the IDE for flash?
<slashx1896> plug in for meh
<slashx1896> Hobbsee: the 2nd or first one? or both?
<lyric> there is somebody in here to help me?
<mustard5> slashx1896, try the javadeb first
<slashx1896> ok
<dabaR> ubotu: tell lyric about ask
<Hobbsee> joshua: um...the plugin works, and i think there's a non-free version of flash, if you check in apt-cache
<linux_newb> dabar: yes
<Hobbsee> !tell lyric about anyone
<slashx1896> mustard5
<lyric> Well, I am lowering version 5.10 and I wanted to know if I need to create a partition for the operational system... ?
<nooooooby_noob> YAY
<slashx1896> mustard5: wich one do i download?
<Hobbsee> lyric: lowering version 5.10?
<nooooooby_noob> hehe
<dabaR> linux_newb: that sounds good. well, did you install a firewall on your ubuntu?
<mustard5> slashx1896, let me just get the download location on my browser
<slashx1896> theres like 7
<lyric> yeah
<linux_newb> no i havent installed a firewall
<lyric> download
<slashx1896> oki
<mustard5> slashx1896, jre 1.5
<nooooooby_noob> <linux_newb on ubuntu box:D
<djk_> Is there a prog for Boolean Algebra in the repos which includes discjunctive/conjunctive normal forms?
<linux_newb> i can get on irc:P
<dabaR> lyric: you will need a partition to install ubuntu onto, yes. Or you can use the installer to resize the partition you have, but then part of it needs to be empty.
<slashx1896> i dont se that
<mustard5> slashx1896, jre  = java runtime environment....1.5 is the latest
<lyric> I need to create a partition in my computer, or ubuntu makes this?
<Hobbsee> lyric: the installer will do it if you tell it to
<mustard5> slashx1896, its there....I can see it :)
<slashx1896> mustard5: http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ there?
<dabaR> linux_newb: you can try flushing your firewall rules. sudo iptables --flush
<mustard5> slashx1896, yep...
<slashx1896> mustard5: wich one lol 1-7 im ust be blind
<lyric> okay
<linux_newb> oh its working now YAY thnx very muchly for your help guys
<mustard5> slashx1896, they all start with Sun..so ignore that and look for the letters jre  and 1.5 version
<goonie> I installed 5.10 a few hours ago (dual boot) and so far so good... except wireless won't work. lspci recognizes the card and ifconfig sees it as eth1 but I'm not getting an IP from the DHCP. I've double checked the wep and the essid. Any ideas why it's not working?
<lyric> dabaR but I don't know how do that... ;p
<slashx1896> 4 of them start with sun
<slashx1896> j2rel 1.5 ?
<mustard5> slashx1896, yes
<slashx1896> o lol
<slashx1896> ok
<dabaR> linux_newb: good work
<dabaR> lyric: the easiest thing to do would be to erase all the files on your hard disk that you do not need, and during the install choose to resize your hard disk.
<dabaR> lyric: how big is your HD?
<slashx1896> mustard5: do i isntall through synaptic?
<mustard5> slashx1896, you will install it using dpkg command
<lyric> dabaR 40 G
<slashx1896> im new with this can you help me?
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I'm trying to download a video with bittorrent, but the download speed is only 7 kb/s.is it normal?
<mustard5> slashx1896, sure..
<slashx1896> iive done it before but i forgot
<mwe> sudo dpkg -i foobar.deb
<mustard5> slashx1896, take note of where you download it to in your folders :)
<slashx1896> i know wher it is lol
<lyric> dabaR or more than that
<mustard5> slashx1896, ok
<mustard5> slashx1896, tell me when your ready then
<joshua> does anyone know a thing or 2 about wacom tablets?
<holycow> Alex_BO, that has nothing to do with ubuntu ... its a feature of bittorrent.  basically you have more leeches than seeders
<goonie> is there a special howto or a forum that deals with wireless on ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<doktoreas> i have installed ubuntu on my laptop... the configuring found both the wired nd the wireless card
<slashx1896> Ready
<doktoreas> the matter is that the wired can ping itself, but if i try with another pc on the lan
<doktoreas> i got host unrechable
<mustard5> slashx1896, k open up a terminal
<slashx1896> k
<mustard5> slashx1896, is it in your HOME folder?
<slashx1896> no
<slashx1896>  i know how tho
<slashx1896> hold on
<mustard5> slashx1896, cd to the directory it is in
<Raskall> hmm.. I am setting up NFS mounting over my 802.11b-wlan. The mount itself takes looooong time. I haven't tried I/O on the mounts yet, but guess that will hang to. What are the best options to have for nfs over wlan?
<slashx1896> wait is the file in my home folder or do i have the terminal set to home folder?
<slashx1896> yeah i know
<mustard5> slashx1896, just tell me where it is :)
<mp3guy> whats the best kernel image to install for an AMD Athlon64 3700? I installed ubuntu i386
<Alex_BO> holycow, uhm... but is it normal or have i some problems?
<dabaR> lyric: you can then erase about 15GB worth of files, for an optimal install. That is if you do not feel like reinstalling windows. If you want, just back everything up on your HD, and reinstall.
<slashx1896> k
<barosl^win> any swedish here?
<mustard5> when you have the terminal set up to the correct working directory use  sudo dpkg -i fullpackagename.deb
<dabaR> mp3guy: well, it seems you have a 64 bit processor.
<slashx1896> i have the file on my desktop and i have my terminal set to desktop
<mp3guy> da
<mustard5> slashx1896,  when you have the terminal set up to the correct working directory use  sudo dpkg -i fullpackagename.deb
<mgedmin> Raskall, I use NFS over WiFi with no special options
<holycow> Alex_BO, yes it is, read up on how bittorrent works here: http://bitconjurer.org/
<mp3guy> dabaR, i know, but ubuntu 64bit is crap, not enough programs
<doktoreas> it's not an ahrdware issue cause with anoter live distro the wired works
<Raskall> mgedmin: ok.. maybe try with just the defaults, then?
<Alex_BO> holycow, okay, thanks
<slashx1896> mustard5: ok its down its stuff lol
<mustard5> slashx1896, no errors?
<slashx1896> nope
<doktoreas> Seveas: it's not an ahrdware issue cause with anoter live distro the wired works
<mustard5> slashx1896, if not..its installed :)
<slashx1896> lets test
<dabaR> doktoreas: what does that have to do with your wireless card. Dont clutter your questtion like that. Can you rephrase what you would like?
<slashx1896> !!!
<ubotu> I heard ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<lyric> After creating a Linux partition ext3 in windows xp... it does not obtain to recognize the bred partition... but when I to install the Ubuntu, I go to be able to choose this partition to install the Ubuntu?
<slashx1896> it worked but when it was loading what i need java for firefox just closed on me
<slashx1896> :\
<mustard5> slashx1896, firefox and java don't play nice sometimes
<slashx1896> :\
<slashx1896> alrite
<dabaR> lyric: yes the installer will see the partition, but remember to choose to manually edit partition table
<mustard5> slashx1896, I tend to use epiphany browser when I want to use java
<slashx1896> epiphany?
<slashx1896> wat that
<slashx1896> or how do i get to it
<mustard5> slashx1896, you can install via command line if you want
<mustard5> !info epiphany
<ubotu> epiphany: (Clone of BoulderDash Game), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.5.1-1build2 (breezy), Packaged size: 614 kB, Installed size: 2404 kB
<lyric> dabaR how thus?
* mgedmin tries to transfer 100 megs over 802.11g and gets 2 MB/s over NFS and 1 MB/s over Samba
<slashx1896> Hold on im tryin to get on the thing in needed java for on firefox agian
<mustard5> slashx1896, let me find the proper name of the package..one second
<slashx1896> k
<testmachine> fuckfuck
<snorks_> shh
<testmachine> are you in the middle of an dist-upgrade
<testmachine> is your hdd as full as possible
<testmachine> :\
<dabaR> mustard5: epiphany-browser
<doktoreas> dabaR: both wired and wirelss are recognized, but the wired one can only ping itself and not the pc on the lan
<dabaR> doktoreas: do you need us to help you with the wired, or wireless?
<testmachine> upgrading too dapper now
<slashx1896> K i got on the chat client thingy
<dabaR> lyric:
<darklordfuzz> Any of you guys know of a way to save an OpenOffice spreadsheet in a format that can be read by excel?
<mustard5> slashx1896, k if it still crashes on occasion you can do a sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<Hobbsee> darklordfuzz: try saving it as .xls then :P
<lyric> dabaR In the hour of the installation I go to choose the Linux partition ext3?
<doktoreas> dabaR: wired one
<dabaR> lyric: just read while installing, and choose to manually edit the partition table.
<mustard5> dabaR, thanks
<darklordfuzz> tried saving as .xls .. what do you mean by :p?
<dabaR> doktoreas: OK, so, what does the LAN work on? a router?
<linux_newb> ok i want to be able to access a secondary windows HDD from ubuntu, I have shared the drive on windows, where do i go in ubuntu to see the drive
<Hobbsee> darklordfuzz: turn your head around sideways
<kr4nker_h4nker> hi, i don't have sound with my emu10k1 sound card since i updated to breezy
<kr4nker_h4nker> is that problem known?
<darklordfuzz> lol!
<dabaR> darklordfuzz: he means that is the excel file extension
<lyric> dabaR Then after I choose the partition that I created, correct?
<Hobbsee> darklordfuzz: otherwise, save it as a pdf, if it doesnt need editing
<doktoreas> dabar: yeah router with 192.168.0.1
<mike_g> darkloardfuzz: File Menu: Save As: File Type; .xls
<Myrtti> :-}
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<kr4nker_h4nker> hi, i don't have sound with my emu10k1 sound card since i updated to breezy
<Hobbsee> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<freemanen> then do the update dapper?
<dabaR> lyric: yes, you would choose to install the / partition on the ext3. Remember, the / partition on that.
<slashx1896> whats the diferece imbetween epiphany and firefox?
<Myrtti> freemanen: lol
<mustard5> linux_newb, are you talking about a drive on another machine?
<linux_newb> yes mustard5
<lyric> dabaR thx a lot :] 
<dabaR> doktoreas: that is the router IP address? do you have the ubuntu computer beside you? type ifconfig and tell us the IP address you have tghere.
<lyric> dabaR one more thing... how do I get some program
<mustard5> linux_newb, I would think you would use samba to do that
<lyric> it's a... aptitude install program ?
<Hobbsee> lyric: yes, prefaced by sudo
<lyric> ok
<mustard5> ubotu: tell linux_newb about samba
<lyric> sudo is a software of the root user
<lyric> correct?
<dabaR> lyric: you can install that way yes. "sudo aptitude install blah"
<darklordfuzz> thanks, i'll give it another shot
<Hobbsee> !tell lyric about sudo
<lyric> What I type to show the version of ubuntu?
<Seveas> lyric, cat /etc/issue
<dabaR> cat /etc/issu
* linux_newb googles samba:P
<mustard5> slashx1896, take a look and compare :)
<Hobbsee> !tell linux_newb about samba
<mustard5> linux_newb, see message from ubotu on samba
<linux_newb> ooh i see
<linux_newb> thnx
<mgedmin> linux_newb, apt-get install smbfs
<Hobbsee> night all...
<doktoreas> the router ip is 192.168.0.1 and ifconfig for the card is eth1 192.168.0.8 netmask 255.255.255.0
<lyric> Seveas where I scribe this command?
<mustard5> night Hobbsee !
<doktoreas> dabaR:
<doktoreas> the router ip is 192.168.0.1 and ifconfig for the card is eth1 192.168.0.8 netmask 255.255.255.0
<mgedmin> linux_newb, you need 'samba' if you want to share your Linux disk, and 'smbfs' if you want to access a shared disk from Linux
<dabaR> doktoreas: can you ping the router?
<Mabus06> Can someone refer me to some docs on turning an .avi file into something readable by a conventional dvd player?
<rob_> oh dear, i've just logged in and looks like someone else has a *very* similar problem
<lyric> issue = ?
<artox> where can i get the SDK, konsole prints: checking for valid Xorg SDK... configure: error: Unable to find xf86Version.h under /usr/X11R6/lib/Server/include and /usr/X11R6/lib/Server/xc/include
<doktoreas> dabaR: nope :(
<boabsta> Mabus06, google for konqkonv then look at that file
<doktoreas> dabaR: i can only ping myself
<rob_> can anyone help me with sharing a folder.  i've done what seems obvious. but now when i go to places>network servers it asks for a password repeatedly no matter what i type
<dabaR> doktoreas: and you can not ping google, and you can not browse the web?
<boabsta> Mabus06, or use it if you run KDE
<artox> that was while trying to ./configure evdev driver
<lyric> issue = ?
<lyric> cat /etc/issu
<Mabus06> boabsta, I use gmone
<MickMcMack> Why would my pound sign not work? :(
<lyric> what means issu ?
<mwe> artox: maybe you need the xlibs-dev package
<lyric> dabaR what means issu?
<doktoreas> dabaR: i can't ping the router so interent is not working
<mwe> lyric: it was a typo. it's cat /etc/issue
<dabaR> lyric: it was a typo. seveas told you the right command. "cat /etc/issue" will tell you what version of ubuntu you have. This is while in ubuntu.
<artox> mwe: nope, same problem
<boabsta> Mabus06, no matter, download the konqkonv desktop file and look at that - it shows command line to convert a AVI
<lyric> dabaR ah... okay
<dabaR> doktoreas: maybe you turned off pinging on your router... Anyhow, you have a proper IP address, I do not see why you would not be able to surf. post your /etc/network/interfaces file to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mwe> artox: what did you say you're trying to compile?
<derek[] > What's the command to update a package?
<derek[] > say irssi
<aquarius> In a fresh breezy install, OpenOffice Writer is coming up with the OO filepickers for loading and saving, not the gnome filepickers. WHy might this be?
<mwe> derek[] : don't you want to update all avialble packages?
<derek[] > no
<artox> mwe: i tried to compile the evdev driver! (0.2)
<derek[] > limited internet usage
<snorks> How to play .ape files in XMMS? Which codek is that?
<aquarius> derek[] , apt-get install <packagename> will upgrade just that package and its dependencies.
<derek[] > aquarius, ok
<mwe> artox: I don't know about that, sorry. try asking in the channel again
<derek[] > aquarius, even if its already installed? (i thought there would be something like "apt-get update.."
<derek[] > )
<ZiX> i tried kubuntu but hate it.. how to switch back to ubuntu?
<aquarius> derek[] , install will upgrade it. "apt-get upgrade" upgrades all packages that need upgrading.
<derek[] > ok
<derek[] > thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> ZiX: do you have Gnome installed still?
<aquarius> I have openoffice.org2-gnome installed, but it doesn't seem to be using it.
<ZiX> Kamping_Kaiser: yup.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ZiX: click 'sessions' wehn your at the login screen, and you can use Gnome
<rraajj> ZiX: If you still have Gnome installed, then just change the session to "Gnome" in the login screen.
<mwe> ZiX: install ubuntu-desktop and use debfoster to uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<ZiX> mwe: i already have ubuntu-desktop.... debfoster?
<mwe> ZiX: yes
<rob_> when i go to places > "network servers" i'm asked for a password, no matter what i type, this message repeats over and over. does anyone know why?
<hile> well no real need to remove kde
<ZiX> cuz all defaults are gone, artwork too, icons :o
<hile> ZiX: if you want the gdm login screen instead of kde's, you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and select gdm
<ZiX> i know :o
<ZiX> but then the artwork ain't back
<mwe> but if he doesn't like kde, keeping it around would be a terrible waste of space
<olicat> does anyone know how to fix unmounting usb devices in ubuntu?
<ZiX> mwe: i like kde but just not the bloat..
<derek[] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5371
<ZiX> and the kopete that err..... is slow
<ZiX> xD
<MickMcMack> ZiX, so use twm. \o/
<olicat> i've just come from suse 10 which unmounted usb pens, ipods etc fine. but if i unmount any of my usb devices in ubuntu, i get errors
<mwe> ZiX: me too. I don't use all the krap. just the framework
<ZiX> MickMcMack: XFCE or fluxbox.
<derek[] > aquarius, look at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5371
<MickMcMack> ZiX, I thought you said you didn't like bloat. :)
<Goshawk> olicat, what kind of error?
<ZiX> MickMcMack: uhuh :o
<khalif> hey all :)
<ZiX> WMII :P
<ZiX> WMII/ION/RATPOISON/OPENBOX
<ZiX> ;p
* MickMcMack hugs his twm.
<khalif> Noob to 'nix here....
<ZiX> do you REALLY use twm?
<ZiX> :o
<ZiX> khalif: welcome, then :o
<aquarius> derek[] , do you want text-mode irssi or GUI irssi?
<olicat> Goshawk, usb pens popup with "Cannot unmount volume", and ipods get a similar error
<MickMcMack> ZiX, yep - purely because I'm used to it.
<derek[] > aquarius, text
<aquarius> derek[] , apt-get install irssi-text
<khalif> I was wondering if someone could answer a couple quick questions for me?
<derek[] > aquarius, I think irssi is only text-mode
<ZiX> MickMcMack: i find TWM is terrible..
<ZiX> when you like TWM, why are you on Ubuntu?
<mwe> twm. I thought nobody had been using that since 1975 or something
<Goshawk> olicat, maybe you have a shell pointing to it, or a window where the contents of your usb pen is displayed, you should close everyting
<MickMcMack> ZiX, my first PC was a bit crappy and didn't really like anything else; so it's just what I'm used to.
<ZiX> you'd better take gentoo :o
<MickMcMack> ZiX, why would I want Gentoo?
<olicat> Goshawk, everything is closed
<Goshawk> s/everyting/everything
<ZiX> i worked with redhat 6.2
<ZiX> :o
<khalif> Anybody using Wine currently?
<ZiX> MickMcMack: well.. tweakability?
<olicat> "Unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument"
<MickMcMack> ZiX, to install something on Gentoo you need to like, sell your soul. :(
<mwe> khalif: well, yes
<olicat> as i said, suse does this just fine
<rob_> hi, i'm looking for some help with a sharing folders over a network
<ZiX> MickMcMack: or wait for three hours ;)
<Goshawk> olicat, use umount from command line
<olicat> Goshawk, so whats's the point in having a gui?
<khalif> mwe: Have you had any success using it with any recently released software?
<dabaR> rob_: did you read the samba wiki page?
<doktoreas> dabaR: i can ping the router from other pc... this is the paste
<doktoreas> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/6TYtLk41.html
<olicat> is this ubuntu's idea of usability?
<MickMcMack> ZiX, yep - I'm impatient, Gentoo is a nice idea, but I want to spend more time working, less time trying to get things installed.
<Goshawk> olicat, we need to know if the problem is umount itself or a special flag that the gnome gui sends to it....
<ZiX> MickMcMack: yup, me too
<ZiX> that's why i took Debian
<dabaR> doktoreas: why a static IP addresss? use dhcp for your router.
<ZiX> first i had redhat, on a club, couldn't install ANYTHING (had no permissions, rofl xD)
<mwe> khalif: no it only works with quite a limitid number of programs. they have a compatibility list on their website
<Sarkie> hi
<rob_> dabaR, i've been trying to, i've done all that's abvious it when i go to network places and look for the other shared folders on my friend computers i have problems
<ZiX> then, somebody said "gentoo is better"
<olicat> how much damn testing could they have done if i can't even unmount the most widely used usb device in the world
<ZiX> so i used gentoo for like 3 years
<scott_> HI, can any one tell me how to realplayer to install. I am new at this system
<ZiX> first install was done by the guy, second by me
<MickMcMack> ZiX, also; Mentor Graphics behaves better in twm than most other Window Managers that I've tried - but in the end, it's still the same OS; it's just about preference.
<ZiX> then, i switched to Debian, to see how that was
<olicat> i can unmount stuff if i call eject /dev/node from a command line. i don't want to do that 50 odd times every day
<dabaR> olicat: stop being negative.
<ZiX> some things were missing, and i heard much about ubuntu
<artox> how can i see my X Version??
<mwe> khalif: most recent program I ran with wine was IE because I needed it for my web bank
<ZiX> so i tried ubuntu
<ZiX> xD
<Goshawk> olicat, i have 3 usb pens, and i had been never got errors
<khalif> I know, I was just browsing it. I'm a web developer who's addicted to Dreamweaver....
<dabaR> olicat: how wouuld you like to unmount things?
<ZiX> MickMcMack: is TWN the original X wm?
<ZiX> :o
<Sarkie> I am installing KDE for Ubuntu is it as easy as install KDE then uninstall GNOME?
<olicat> dabaR, it's hard to be positive with such glaringly obvious bugs halting productivity
<mwe> khalif: Oh
<ZiX> TWM*
<ZiX> hi PabloEscobar_
<MickMcMack> ZiX, I thinkso, yes.
<ZiX> Paradoxx*
<olicat> dabaR, from right clicking the device on the desktop, or the disk unmounter applet
<ZiX> :o
<khalif> I use an iMac at home, but I need something for my laptop which is running Kubuntu...
<mwe> khalif: I don't think it works with wine. check frankscorner.org too, though
<ZiX> MickMcMack: why didn't they call it XWM, then?
<ZiX> :o
<doktoreas> dabaR: i wanna use staic ip address
<artox> how can i see my X Version??
<ZiX> oh wauit
<MickMcMack> ZiX, because it is THE window manager to use. xD
<ZiX> wait*
<ZiX> THE WINDOW MANAGER
<khalif> What's frankscorner?
<ZiX> yea :o
<dabaR> doktoreas: then set it up at the router, not at the computer.
<BigKahuna> Looking for help with a (PAL) MythTV installation.. Any experts out there?
<PabloEscobar_> ZiX-> hi
<Goshawk> olicat, i'm not saying to you that you must use the command line, but try it to know if the problem is fromward umount or a bad flags gives to it...
<ZiX> but it's so empty...
<ZiX> :p
<ZiX> PabloEscobar_: i accidentaly typed your name, damn tab-completion.
<Goshawk> olicat, btw do what you want....
<PabloEscobar_> ZiX-> lol
<MickMcMack> ZiX, more empty space means more space for windows. \o/
<dpupp> Does XMMS play CDA ?
<lyric> When I to place the COMPACT DISC of instalacao of ubuntu... and to restart the XP, it already it goes direct for the installation of ubuntu?
<ZiX> MickMcMack: true :o
<mwe> khalif: frankscorner.org is a web page with instructions for installing different programs in wine
<dpupp> IM having issues getting XMMS to play my audio CDs.
<ZiX> more empty space on your harddisk, more space for the virus called windows
<khalif> ok, cool. Thanks mwe
<ZiX> xD
<olicat> Goshawk, i;m trying to do what i want: perform a simple unmount command via the gui, as is the standard method - however ubuntu is broken. hence my visit here
<ZiX> so the more bloat, the more stability, cuz windows doesn't fit anywhere
<ZiX> (A)
<ZiX> nice one, eh? xD
<dabaR> lyric: yes. it will boot from the CD if your bios is set up that way. What is your first language?
<lyric> dabaR portuguese
<dabaR> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<khalif> One more question for you: I'm also browsing KDE-Apps.org for some web development tools. Anyone you could suggest?
<olicat> so everyone here with an iPod, you can unmount it through a gui without problems?
<TuntisUbuntu> uargh
<mwe> khalif: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=dreamweavermx
<TuntisUbuntu> hey
<TuntisUbuntu> I have a serious problem :/
<TuntisUbuntu> I can't copypaste anything to freaking hard drives
<TuntisUbuntu> I can't create any files
<lyric> dabaR last question... as I move in the BIOS to make this when I to place the COMPACT DISC?
<MickMcMack> TuntisUbuntu, what type of partition is on them?
<TuntisUbuntu> IDE drive?
<dabaR> doktoreas: do you think you know how to set up the static Ip at the router? if not, read its manual, I bet its available online.
<MickMcMack> TuntisUbuntu, what type of partition is on them?
<TuntisUbuntu> Permissions just say that only "owner" can change them
<mustard5> TuntisUbuntu, ntfs?
<NetGrunt> Does anybody know how can I configure my ubuntu 5.10 XWindows so that the CLIPBOARD behaves exactly like m$oft windows one ? Thanks
<TuntisUbuntu> What do you mean? It's ext2
<MickMcMack> Ah. what did you mount it as? rw or ro?
<TuntisUbuntu> I didn't mount them, Ubuntu did automatically
<TuntisUbuntu> You see, it's the drive this whole thing is installed to
<dabaR> lyric: ask as many questions as you would like, but it is hard to understand you, and I do not want to give you some wrong advice. the installation should start right away when you reboot the computer with the cd in the drive.
<MickMcMack> TuntisUbuntu, WHERE are you trying to write to? :P
<TuntisUbuntu> A hard disk
<MickMcMack> WHERE on the hard disk? :|
<dabaR> NetGrunt: whatt is the clipboard?
<TuntisUbuntu> Anywhere I want to?
<MickMcMack> TuntisUbuntu, I highly doubt that.
<TuntisUbuntu> If I go to the "filesystem" drive, I can't write anything there.
<TuntisUbuntu> Just read.
<TuntisUbuntu> Desktop is writable, though
<NetGrunt> dabaR, whenever you press ctrl+c / ctrl+v something gets copied/pasted to/from clipboard
<MickMcMack> TuntisUbuntu, that's correct...
<MickMcMack> TuntisUbuntu, firstly; why would you EVER want to write something to / ?
<dabaR> TuntisUbuntu: only the root user has access to the whole hard drive. each other user has write access only to his home directory
<TuntisUbuntu> Oooh
<MickMcMack> TuntisUbuntu, secondly; if you did, you would have to use sudo.
<TuntisUbuntu> I have sudo, I don't have knowledge to use it
<dabaR> NetGrunt: you mean to be able to copy and paste several things, like,  press ctrl
<dabaR> +c several times and it remembers all what you copied?
<TuntisUbuntu> Then, tell me where to put files for ndiswrapper?
<dabaR> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dabaR> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<TuntisUbuntu> well you guys don't exactly seem to support dwl-510 either
<dabaR> Im sorry? we guys?
<dabaR> What do you mean, TuntisUbuntu
<TuntisUbuntu> Maybe I referred the wrong person(s)
<TuntisUbuntu> But I don't see Ubuntu giving me any access to config my dwl 510
<dabaR> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<dabaR> read those three pages, and come back here if you need more help
<MickMcMack> dabaR, your nick is very confusing for dyslexic people. >_>;;;
<dabaR> MickMcMack: why is that?
<MickMcMack> dabaR, I think because the da ba, d's and b's can get confusing. And the R is at the end, so together with the b/d - it just looks all WOOOOO!
<dabaR> OK.
<MickMcMack> Sorry, I'm incredibly bored. :(
<dabaR> MickMcMack: are you dyslexic?
<MickMcMack> dabaR, yessir.
<dabaR> Ill go wikipedia on what that even means.
<[Inv] LLIypuk> hi folk ! who call tell me where's the ubuntu's *headquarters* situated ?
<NetGrunt> dabaR, no, As far as I know windows doesn't do that by default. I Just want my xwindows to NOT autocopy to clipboard everything you select with the mouse
<poningru_sleep> [Inv] LLIypuk: Island off of Ireland
<[Inv] LLIypuk> ^)
<poningru> [Inv] LLIypuk: Isle of Man
<Sarkie> NetGrunt thats MIRC not windows
<[Inv] LLIypuk> so Ireland distro ?
<MickMcMack> NetGrunt, it doesn't - it depends on the app; as far as I know.
<xerox> Hi.
<poningru> [Inv] LLIypuk: um no
<[Inv] LLIypuk> &
<[Inv] LLIypuk> ?
<xerox> Do you know if it is possible to hide the desktop icons?
<GaWaiNe> Hi
<dabaR> MickMcMack: so my nick causes you pain?
<dabaR> xerox: sure is.
<poningru> xerox: just rename it with a . in front
<poningru> like if its xxxxx
<dabaR> xerox: just have no desktop icons?
<poningru> then rename it .xxxxxx
<MickMcMack> dabaR, I wouldn't say pain - it's just confuddling at times. :o
<xerox> poningru: hehe, no, I mean temporary :-)
<xerox> dabaR: yep!
<dabaR> MickMcMack: you think I should change it?
<ompaul> [Inv] LLIypuk, the IOM Isle of Man is not the republic of Ireland
<MickMcMack> dabaR, nononononono. Not at all.
<xerox> poningru: it would confuse with the real dot-files, I think.
<poningru> ok fine mv * .*
<xerox> poningru: it doesn't work that way.
<gi2k15> Is there a way I can resize and/or convert NTFS partitions on Ubuntu?
<xerox> poningru: I mean, mv.
<poningru> there are no dot files
<poningru> oh yeah hehe
<MickMcMack> dabaR, if people change themselves just to suit others, we wouldn't be individuals anymore. >_<
<poningru> doh
<xerox> I intend to hide them gnome-wise.
<dabaR> xerox: to not have desktop icons at all, you would go into Apps>Sys Tools>Config Editor. In there, apps>nautilus, and find option for no icons.
<[Inv] LLIypuk> ompaul - i'm sorry but where is it situated ?
* poningru has no clue
<TuntisUbuntu> ndiswrapper doesn't work.
<dabaR> MickMcMack: well, I dont want to cause trouble to poor dyslexic people.
<poningru> xerox: I dont understand why not just rename all the files like that
<MickMcMack> dabaR, do I detect a hint of minty sarcasm? :o
<testmachine> poor dyslexic people
<testmachine> ?
<testmachine> i am dyslexic
<testmachine> but not poor
<testmachine> dont call us poor!
<testmachine> :P
<MickMcMack> Discrimination! :O!
<testmachine> indeed!
<ompaul> [Inv] LLIypuk, on the IOM an island in the middle of the Irish sea, where the TT-Races (motorbike racing) takes place
<GaWaiNe> I've a problem with my wireless mouse. It's a logitech mx 1000. Ubuntu have found my mouse but sometime it is stucked for short period of time, while on windows it works fine. What is the problem ?
<xerox> dabaR: thanks, I'll scrap them.
<poningru> [Inv] LLIypuk: dude just google it
<poningru> or wp it
<xerox> poningru: for a bunch of reasons, thanks for the help, anyway.
<[Inv] LLIypuk> :)
<chris__> any1 know a good vnc viewer
<dabaR> gi2k15: what do you want to do exactly?
<[Inv] LLIypuk> g00d advise :)
<poningru> xerox: yep sorry couldnt be of more help
<poningru> try irc.gnome.org #gnome
<xerox> poningru, dabaR: if you care, the option is "show_desktop" under app/nautilus/preferences.. Thanks both.
<poningru> since this seems like a gnome thing
<gi2k15> dabaR, Resize my NTFS partition so I can have more space on Linux
<GaWaiNe> I've the same problem with a touchpan and a usb mouse
<dabaR> chris__: aptitude search vnc
<Goshawk> chris__, tightvnc
<poningru> gi2k15: use gparted after umounting everthing
<daje> could anyone tell me how to search for files on ubuntu?
<dabaR> gi2k15: you can likely get gparted parted or qtparted to do that for you.
<chris__> tightvnc is rpm or source only
<poningru> daje: under places
<chris__> i tried source n i got errors
<poningru> search for files
<snorks> daje: locate
<poningru> snorks: ?
<daje> snorks: in terminal?
<ompaul> [Inv] LLIypuk, this company http://www.canonical.com/ set up this distro http://www.ubuntu.com/ because of this man http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<poningru> if he is asking he is not asking for a cli answer
<AlexRM> Hey,
<snorks> daje: I apologize, you want the graphical solution. Talk to poningru
<dabaR> poningru: I told him what to do:) the xerox guy...
<ompaul> poningru, perhaps we need a factiod to give like the canonical answer to that query I have seen it a few times recently
<daje> snorks: ok, cheers anyway
<arix> hi
<poningru> ompaul: hehe true
<AlexRM> you know the menu's at the top of the screen on Gnome (Appliactions, Places, System) - How do I edit Places and System...it will only let me edit Applications
<[Inv] LLIypuk> ompaul - thx !
<gi2k15> I tried using Qparted, but it said it couldn't read the partition's data, so some operations were disabled, like resize
<arix> does anyone know how to setup the cdrom speed in gnome?
<daje> poningru: looking for something like spotlight on mac, heard of something called beagle - any good?
<poningru> AlexRM: you cant
<gi2k15> And Qtparted crashes when I select hda
<AlexRM> poningru, :( shame
<poningru> daje: hehe pretty good
<poningru> AlexRM: well you can
<AlexRM> poningru,  :)
<poningru> but tooooo much hacking required
<AlexRM> poningru,  :(
<AlexRM> oh well
<poningru> daje: beagle is ok but not that good yet
<daje> poningru: any other suggestions for a vanilla gui search
<poningru> as in it supports stuff but doesnt have support for everything
<poningru> daje: under places->Search for files...
<AlexRM> Gah, XMMS keeps setting it's self to Always on Top, yet there is no setting for that
<AlexRM> how can I make it Not always on Top?
<poningru> daje: are you using gnome?
<AlexRM> nevermind, I got it
<poningru> AlexRM: what do you mean on top?
<daje> poningru: yep, thanks - the best solutions are always just under your nose
<poningru> hehe
<daje> poningru : also could you point to a good .asf player - does vlc do it?
<AlexRM> poningru, tis ok, I fixed it. I ment it was always ontop of everything, sya I open something full screen it will be on top, but its ok now
<poningru> daje: you need w32codecs for that iirc but not sure if even that solves it
<poningru> .asf is ms stuff iirc
<poningru> ms answer to a media container
<poningru> so proprietry up the wazooo
<poningru> so try installing w32codecs
<AlexRM> poningru, Is ther a way to change the colour ofthe Application, Places, System Buttons? because when I change the panel backrgound, the buttons keep there origional colour, which looks crap
<poningru> AlexRM: try changing the theme
<daje> poningru: can't find w32codecs using apt-get - is it in standard repositories?
<poningru> daje: no legal issues
<poningru> daje: hold on
<AlexRM> poningru, I don't want to. I like my theme, just I want those different
<poningru> !w32codecs
<poningru> err
<poningru> !tell daje about w32codecs
<poningru> daje: follow that link
<daje> poningru: many thanks
<poningru> AlexRM: hmm what do you mean that color only?
<poningru> like the menu background color?
<poningru> EuroNews: dude please dont use pms
<poningru> its annoying
<folki> Can anybody help me how can I install software when I have only binary files? I know I have to compile it but I don` t know how can I do it. I am only beginners in Linux.
<EuroNews> ok
<poningru> please use the channel it wont matter if its too offtopic
<AlexRM> poningru, Ok, take Windows XP for example, when you open an an application, it appears at the bottom yeh..it's coloured like Blue or Silver or Green (which ever theme you chose)
<folki> beginner*
<ompaul> cos if it is too offtopic we can move it to the offtopic channel :)
<poningru> hehe true
<dabaR> folki be specific. what do youwant to know?
<gi2k15> folki, if it's the binary, you don't need to compile it. You just compile the source codes
<AlexRM> poningru, I want it so that I can change the Panel Background and have the Buttons (Not actual application buttuns) change to, hum tis hard to explain
<poningru> AlexRM: I think you have to go through theme
<poningru> try it out
<poningru> theme in gnome is not the same as theme in windows
<poningru> so try it out
<poningru> you can always revert back
<AlexRM> poningru, but you can't change certain elements of 1 theme
<ompaul> !tell folki about synaptic
<AlexRM> such as panel buttons
<poningru> AlexRM: hmm yeah that I dont know about
<ompaul> folki, you should have a message from ubotu about how you can install up to 17500 packages for Breezy
<AlexRM> poningru, I got an idea .... I can take my theme and change the actual button image :P
<poningru> I am sure you can do it but I have no idea how to do that perhaps some of the more expert graphics hackers can answer this question
<poningru> AlexRM: also if this place doesnt work out try the gnome irc server
<poningru> irc.gnome.org #gnome
<AlexRM> cool ok
<dabaR> ubotu: tell AlexRM about themesforums
<poningru> folki: what is the ext on that binary?
<poningru> folki: as in what is the 3 letters at the end of the filename
<poningru> after the dot
<Millenniumgroup> hi, how do I delete something that tells me: "cannot delete vmware - is a directory" I've tried sudo rm and sudo chmod 777 vmware, still it complains, any ideas?
<poningru> Millenniumgroup: sudo rm -r vmware
<folki> ext is zip
<Millenniumgroup> ok trying
<AlexRM> dabaR, WOW, that theme that guy is running is amazing! do you know what it is??
<dabaR> no idea, i use openbox
<poningru> folki: yeah thats just a archive file
<rob_> when i click places > network servers, i get a prompt asking me for a password to connect to the ip address that corresponds to my own computer? and when i put my password it it repeatedly asks the same question over and over
<poningru> folki: try double clicking on it
<Millenniumgroup> tx buddy :)
<chris__> any1 help with this
<chris__> vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: canno t open shared object file: No such file or directory
<poningru> Millenniumgroup: no prob dude
<folki> I have just download it and at page is written that the type of package is binary
<poningru> folki: what is the full name of that file?
<poningru> folki: people usually compress their binaries to make it easier to download
<poningru> !zip
<ubotu> poningru: I don't know
<[raekw0n] > how do I install ubuntu 5.10 when I get sata_sil error
* dpupp dreams of tri-monitor setup
<chris__> any1 help with this vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: canno t open shared object file: No such file or directory
<poningru> chris__: you sure you have that lib at the right place?
<chris__> um
<chris__> not sure
<poningru> hold on
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<folki> Full name of that file is QDictionary-1.zip
<poningru> folki: why do you need this thing?
<poningru> because there are other dictionaries in the synaptic
<chris__> poningru, and ideas?
<poningru> chris__: hmm still looking
<chris__> ok ty
<poningru> that looks like a c std lib I think
<poningru> yeah it is
<poningru> doh
<poningru> chris__: do you have build essentials package installed?
<poningru> !build essentials
<ubotu> poningru: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<poningru> yes yes I did
<poningru> when I was 3 actually
<folki> It is not important why...but I want to learn how to install software in Linux because I have chaos there. Sometimes I use Synaptic Package manger, sometimes I have to unpack it and it is all, but I do not know how can I compile some binary files
<poningru> you insensitive clod
<poningru> ubotu: build
<ubotu> If you want to build software, you need the build-essential package to start with
<poningru> WHICH IS WHAT I ASKED YOU ABOUT YOU IDIOT
<poningru> chris__: dude install the build-essential package
<chris__> k
<poningru> folki: ok well if you just
<poningru> double click on that file
<poningru> it should open up the archive manager
<ompaul> poningru, the bot has no feelings so calling it names does not work :-)
<poningru> from which you can just drag and drop the binaries to your filesystem and just use it from there
<poningru> oh I think it does
<poningru> :)
<chris__> humm poningru how:$
<[raekw0n] > what are my options if noirqpoll for ubuntu install won't work to get past sata_sil
<dabaR> poningru: chill:)
<linuxgeek2> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<dabaR> chris__ install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 from universe
<yuacht> hello. as i updated to the last kernel my sound isn't working and i can't install the nvidia kernel. I changed back from 2.6.12-10-k7 to 2.6.12-9-k7 and now my sound works again, but i still can't install the nvidia kernel, complains about me not having the kernel sources for my kernel. and i don
<yuacht> 't know which package im supposed to install
<yuacht> for the sources
<poningru> chris__: just go to synaptic and search for that name
<yuacht> or, i can't find a package WITH the right sources
<poningru> hehe guys I was just kidding around with the yelling
<chris__> its installed poningru
<poningru> chris__: try what dabaR said
<linuxgeek2> folks I trying to build libyahoo2 lib for source
<linuxgeek2> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5372
<linuxgeek2> I get the error message when I type make
<poningru> folki: I would say take a look at how to install software on ubuntu from the wiki
<linuxgeek2> help
<poningru> !tell folki about installing software
<poningru> !tell folki about install
<poningru> folki: thats not it
<linuxgeek2> !libyahoo
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: Are you on ritalin?
<chris__> whats universe?
<linuxgeek2> folks
<poningru> !software
<ubotu> poningru: What?
<linuxgeek2> I have a prolem
<in8> yuacht: I had to follow these directions to get some other sources - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77889.html
<linuxgeek2> help
<linuxgeek2> me
<linuxgeek2> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5372
<dabaR> poningru: folki :  check out my page: http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<dpupp> how do i change default players? i dont want soundjuicer handling my CDA.
<wickedpuppy> !tell chris__ about repositories
<yuacht> in8, i just dont understand, always worked for me before.
<linuxgeek2> I am unable to build libyahoo
<linuxgeek2> from source
<wickedpuppy> linuxgeek2, what errors you got ?
<chris__> wickedpuppy, and then i do what?, What is Universe???
<in8> yuacht: Im really new to ubuntu, I was a mandrake user ;p
<wickedpuppy> chris__, read that link
<linuxgeek2> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5372 wickedpuppy
<linuxgeek2> check out this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5372
<linuxgeek2> when I type make
<poningru> in8: what are you trying to do?
<folki> thank all for your advices
<wickedpuppy> linuxgeek2, did ./configure ?
<folki> I am learning how to do it
<poningru> folki: anytime dont leave unless you have all the answers
<linuxgeek2> wait let me paste that also wickedpuppy
<in8> poningru: done already - installed hylafax server with apt-get
<michele> dpupp: system -> preferencer -> removable drives
<poningru> cool
<poningru> nm
<poningru> who's next in line?
<wickedpuppy> linuxgeek2, why not paste everything in one ??
<poningru> woah a fios guy
<dpupp> thanks michelle
<chris__> wickedpuppy, thats for worty?
<poningru> hows that fiber typpo ?
<wickedpuppy> whats for warty ?
<wickedpuppy> !repositories
<typpo> it works ok
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<folki> ok...but you told me I should read some manuals in internet how can  i do it so I am goiing to read it
<wickedpuppy> chris__, that link ?
<chris__> i dont understand i get 1 error bout missing so file
<chris__> and pl tellin me to add to repos.?
<linuxgeek2> ok
<chris__> *ppl
<wickedpuppy> chris__, you want to know whats universe ... lol
<poningru> folki: go read it if it still doesnt satisfy you come back and ask
<wickedpuppy> chris__, btw i didn't ask you to add any repo .. i just shows ya whats a universe repo
<linuxgeek2> give a sec wickedpuppy
<chris__> i was told to install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<chris__>  from universe?
<wickedpuppy> sheesh
<poningru> chris__: your file is in the universe so you have to add universe to your repositories
<folki> of course
<folki> :-)
<dabaR> chris__: universe is the community maintained free software repository.
<wickedpuppy> then you got to add universe repository
<poningru> wickedpuppy: dude dont assume that the user knows this stuff
<poningru> explain it to him/her
<wickedpuppy> poningru, i don
<wickedpuppy> poningru, i let you do the talking then
<wickedpuppy> :P
<poningru> lol
* poningru backs away slowly
<chris__> am new to debian
<chris__> im used to using a bunch of rpms
<linuxgeek2> wickedpuppy, here you go
<linuxgeek2> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5373
<wickedpuppy> poningru, i don't like to hold hand cause they come back for every small damn problems they got when they can google or think for themselves easily
<linuxgeek2> I have pasted both the output of ./configure and make
<dabaR> chris__: you can install that exacct file. do you know how to install things in ubuntu?
<rambo3> chris even other dist had apt
<chris__> not really
<linuxgeek2> wickedpuppy, ?
<chris__> apart from apt-get
<rambo3> !dpkg
<poningru> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5253052326994067125&q=linux
<poningru> chris__: how to add software
<chris__> ty
<Paradoxx> grr, how can i get wma files to run >.<
<Paradoxx> !wma
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<strider_> Hey, has anyone got Azureus installed alongsie Eclipse?
<wickedpuppy> linuxgeek2, libyahoo2.c:774: error: static declaration of 'yahoo_send_data' follows non-static declaration <-- this seems to be the error
<poningru> chris__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<Paradoxx> !freeformats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<dabaR> chris__: visit my page at htp://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<Paradoxx> strider_: yes, me
<poningru> chris__: what dabaR gave is the better page
<strider_> Paradoxx, using the deb?
<strider_> or the binary
<ompaul> !tell chris__ about synaptic
<Paradoxx> strider_: i think aureus was installed using binary, but eclipse useing deb
<Paradoxx> strider_: if i recall correctly
<ompaul> chris__, I just had the bot send you a message bout using synaptic have a look at that, being somewhat familar with linux you should have little difficulty with that
<Raskall> why does nautilus hang when accessing autofs-ed nfs mounts? quite annoying.
<sunnzy2> Does anyone know what program I can use to read reiserfs partitions from Windows?
<chris__> ty
<Dr_Acemaster> I installed kismet to monitor my wireless signal strength, is there no GUI?
<dabaR> ompaul: it is a gnu program. linux is the kernel
<sunnzy2> I need to copy some big files from Windows so I am wondering if I can do it without snipernet
<ompaul> sunnzy2, there is a #windows channel I have no idea, maybe the reiser site might have some info on that :-)
<strider_> ok. azureus from Debian has a naming conflict with Eclipse packages. Well inary then forme
<strider_> Thanks Paradoxx
<poningru> Dr_Acemaster: there is
<Dr_Acemaster> poningru: it didn't seem to install any icons in my menus, how do I go about configuring it?
<sunnzy2> ompaul, do you think windows people would know anything about reiserfs?
<poningru> Dr_Acemaster: doh
<ompaul> sunnzy2, don't know
<Dr_Acemaster> poningru: I did open kismet.conf but couldn't make head or tails of it
<kiko> hi!
<poningru> Dr_Acemaster: you should install wifi-radar
<Dr_Acemaster> poningru: it may have installed icons but I can't find 'em :)
<poningru> not kismet its more complex than needed
<rambo3> apt-cache search make ubuntu pretty |grep usless
<poningru> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: (graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.9.4-0ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 29 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<Paradoxx> strider_: np
<kiko> i have a question
<Dr_Acemaster> poningru: aight, is wifi-radar in synaptic?
<Paradoxx> anyone has wma files work??
<strider_> sunnzy2 : there are many. I've used a .NET GUI app (yarreg or something like that). Google for it
<poningru> Dr_Acemaster: yes
<Lunz> hi can someone please help me? I want to change my boot order in Ubuntu?
<dabaR> Paradoxx: you need the w32codecs
<Dr_Acemaster> poningru: ok thanks, will give that a try
<poningru> if you enabled the universe and multiverse
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Paradoxx about w32codecs
<kiko> is easy
<Dr_Acemaster> poningru: yes I did
<Paradoxx> dabaR: but i have those installed, and yet still...
<dabaR> Lunz: you want windowws to boot by defaul
<poningru> Dr_Acemaster: then you should be able to get it
<sunnzy2> strider, I am aware there are many... I just don't like trying out random programs on google...
<holycow> *hmmm* i forgot the command to add a user to a particular group ... what is it again?  google is suggesting the use of 'useradd' which is stupid
<poningru> Dr_Acemaster: make sure to run it under sudo
<Lunz> yes dabaR that's right.
<ompaul> Lunz, sudo >> nano /boot/grub/menu.lst << and change the number for "default"
<rambo3> Lunz sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sunnzy2> No one talks in the windows channel...
<Dr_Acemaster> poningru: how do I do that? run synaptic from terminal w/ sudo?
<Sarkie> hi
<kiko> dpkg -i gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg_0.8.2-1_i386.deb
<kiko> and voil
<bluewater1000> sunnzy2. copy the docs to a CD ,, other alt.. tranfer the docs to a vfat partition
<poningru> Dr_Acemaster: hehe no I meant run wifi-radar after installation in sudo
<kiko> you have to install w32codecs
<kiko> dpkg -i gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg_0.8.2-1_i386.deb
<Lunz> how do I know what number to change it to though?
<kiko> that's the package
<Dr_Acemaster> poningru: so needs to be run from terminal?
<Sarkie> Right i have just installed Kubuntu desktop over Uubntu, now gnome is still on it, i have lost windows from boot up menu and gained maybe 3 other ubuntus, can some help me!!!!
<holycow> oh nm there we go, adduser works
<dabaR> Lunz: "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and then read that file, it is self explanatory how to do it.
<sunnzy2> bluewater1000, yes I do have a 5 GB usb stick
<poningru> Dr_Acemaster: yeah after installation just go to the terminal and type in 'sudo wifi-radar'
<Paradoxx> dabaR: i just tried to reinstall em, and it said "Reinstallation of w32codec not possible, it could not be downloaded"
<Dr_Acemaster> poningru: well that's kind of pain, it won't run w/o sudo?
<poningru> or if you want create a panel icon for it
<Dr_Acemaster> poningru: well I'd like for it to start up auto
<bluewater1000> sunnzy2 grins well that only 10 CDs
<Dr_Acemaster> and tell me right from the get if I have any connections available
<dabaR> Paradoxx: with apt?
<Dr_Acemaster> and how strng they are
<Paradoxx> yep
<poningru> Dr_Acemaster: http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/
<Paradoxx> sudo apt-get install --reinstall w32codec
<Lunz> alright I'll read it
<dabaR> Paradoxx: aptitude search w32codecs. tell me whether there is a ii to the left of it.
<strider_> sunnzy2 : I used this once for transferring a file. It worked for me http://yareg.akucom.de/
<rambo3> http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app_list&gd_sub_app_list=7
<raid> hi all, need some printer setting up help here, anyone? Have to install a Canon ip1500 but i haven't really understood what cups, cupsys are... and how i have to use them, any1 could explain me?
<kiko> paradox it easier to install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg_0.8.2-1_i386.deb
<kiko> dpkg -i gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg_0.8.2-1_i386.deb
<kiko> type it in google
<dabaR> kiko: not so.
<Dr_Acemaster> poningru: will check it out, installin now, thanks
<kiko> i install it yesterday
<Paradoxx> dabaR: just an 'i' to the left of it
<dabaR> ubotu: tell kiko about restricted
<ompaul> sunnzy2, http://www.cfar.umd.edu/users/aravinds/tools.html
<kiko> and now i'm listening wma
<chris__> poningru, that page still didnt help me with my problem
<valles> I'm having problems setting up LAMP... I tried the HOWTO in the WIKI but I can't get mysql to run after instalation
<sunnzy2> strider, thanks man, it can write to reiserfs, can it?
<Paradoxx> whats that mean?
<dabaR> it means it is installed
<Sarkie> Right i have just installed Kubuntu desktop over Uubntu, now gnome is still on it, i have lost windows from boot up menu and gained maybe 3 other ubuntus, can some help me!!!!
<kiko> dabar i have a question
<poningru> sorry guys I have to go
<kiko> because when i'm not a superuser
<valles> I'm having problems setting up LAMP... I tried the HOWTO in the WIKI but I can't get mysql to run after instalation
<kiko> i can't listening to music
<Paradoxx> dabaR: so what now?
<mwe> valles: what happens when you type mysql -u root?
<blizzkid> lo all. I've been googling for weeks, but can't find the solution. I would like to see a notification of incoming calls on my samsung d-500. Kmobiletools should do the trick, but after 15 seconds, it disconnects.
<dabaR> Paradoxx: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<holycow> woot!
<holycow> brb
<sunnzy2> ompaul, oh, that's the one I would use to write files?
<chris__> vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: canno t open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chris__> any1 help?
<valles> mwe: let me chek exactly
<xiaogil> Does the Aiport card work on Ubuntu breezy on Mac ibook g4 ?
<ompaul> sunnzy2, I have no idea, it is just a link, the thing is that I don't / won't use windows so I can't test it
<Paradoxx> dabaR: yep
<sunnzy2> ompaul, alright
<u|qos> hey guys ...
<dabaR> kiko: what program do you use for playing music?
<mgedmin> chris__, did you install vncviewer from source?
<kiko> totem
<u|qos> how do i add/remove a line to a file via bash?
<dabaR> Paradoxx: I dont know. try "sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-~n"
<kiko> and to watch films too
<chris__> unless i installed from rmp then yes
<valles> mwe: can't connect to local MYSQL server  through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Lunz> dabaR: my Microsoft Windows Xp is the 6th entry, so I would change the "Default" value to 6?? is that right?? to make Windows the default boot?
<dabaR> either 6 or 5
<dabaR> kiko: how did you install that .deb for ffmpeg?
<mgedmin> chris__, there are no rpms nor rmps in Ubuntu
<blizzkid> lo all. I've been googling for weeks, but can't find the solution. I would like to see a notification of incoming calls on my samsung d-500. Kmobiletools should do the trick, but after 15 seconds, it disconnects.
<chris__> exatly
<Lunz> yeh, I did start the counting from 0.. so it should be 6
<ompaul> chris__, that is not the way with Ubuntu/ Debian, you should you use synaptic in a gui or apt-get command line
<kiko> i don't know why
<kiko> i don't know it
<chris__> so yes i installed from source...
<kiko> ffmpeg
<kiko> is it good?
<mgedmin> chris__, you should have used apt-get install xvncviewer
<mwe> valles: hmm. is it running? try /etc/init.d/mysql start or /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Lunz> dabaR: Kool thanx mate.
<mgedmin> chris__, try it now
<ompaul> chris__,  jjust install it using the tools and then watch your problems go away
<dabaR> kiko: that .deb you said you googled for, how did you install it, where did you download it from??
<mwe> valles: run those with sudo though
<sunnzy2> Alright, thanks guys, I guess I'll just copy it from Linux then
<kiko> a second please
<rob_p> u|qos:  Open the file using vi, nano, or pico, etc. and edit the unwanted line out.
<chris__> apt-get install xvncviewerit actually wasnt source
<chris__> it was compiled but had to run script
<chris__> to move to another folder
<Paradoxx> dabaR: it says " No candidate version found for gstreamer0.8-arts"
<greatjones> hello, i am a total Linux newb, and I don't understand how to install firefox 1.5 - what does "tar -xzvf firefox-1.5.tar.gz" mean? those are the only instructions given on the firefox site to install the browser
<valles> mwe: Starting MySQL database server: mysqld ... failed
<u|qos> rob_p VIA bash ...
<mgedmin> chris__, if you install software manualy (instead of using apt-get or Synaptic, or gnome-app-install), then you can expect these sorts of breakages
<rob_p> u|qos:  In that case, cat the file, pipe it through grep and redirect the results to a new file!
<rambo3> with vi
<xored> iam searching for the KFTP-Grapper package, but it seems as packages.ubunutu... is down. can someone help
<valles> mwe: Please take a look at the syslog (How do I do that?)
<chris__> mgedmin, all i typed in console was "./vncinstall /usr/local/bin /usr/local/man"
<ompaul> chris__, just do this >> sudo apt-get install xvncviewer <<
<mwe> valles: hmm. time to check the logs to find the problem. /var/log/mysql.log and /var/log/mysql.err
<rambo3> unless you want a new file. echo comecrap >> new.txt
<mwe> valles: look at those in your favorite editor
<chris__> ompaul, xvncviewer is already the newest version
<u|qos> rambo3, i want that the new line will be attached to the old file
<rambo3> why dont u use vi
<rob_> once i attempt to share a folder going to "places">"network servers" gives me a prompt for a password to access my own computer's ip.  is it supposed to do this? i put in my password and it asks the question again, until i cancel, then and only then can see an icon for "windows network". is this normal. i don't understand what is going on
<mycket> greatejones, you have the sourcepackage. Firefox is already on Ubuntu
<kiko> http://pkg-gnome.alioth.debian.org/debian/pool/g/gst-ffmpeg/gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg_0.8.2-1_i386.deb
<chrisx1> sorry wrong button
<greatjones> mycket: i have version 1.0 on ubunto, and I wanted to upgrade to 1.5, is this possible?
<u|qos> rambo3, cause its part of a bash script
<chrisx1> but still its latest version
<chrisx1> ill have to uninstall?
<valles> mwe: they are empty
<rambo3> w|qos it will add the line to the end of the file
<ompaul> chris__, then type xvncviewer  <--
<u|qos> rambo3, but how?
<chrisx1> ompaul, look
<chrisx1> chris@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ vncviewer
<chrisx1> vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chrisx1> chris@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<mwe> valles: hmm. try /var/log/messages then
<mycket> greatjones, start synaptic and have a look what version is available. Compiling Firefox youself is difficult :-(
<kiko> chris download it !
<chrisx1> download what:S
<rambo3> echo "some crap you want to add to the end of the file" >>FileToWriteTo.txt
<valles> mwe: got it.. i can see it now
<ompaul> chrisx1, lets do this again -see the letter X at the start>
<kiko> libstdc++
<ompaul>  xvncviewer
<kiko> -libc6...
<chrisx1> yer...
<dabaR> u|qos: you want to append a line to a file?
<mwe> valles: look near the end for anything that might indicate mysql errors
<kiko> i have a question
<ompaul> chrisx1, btw we paste in paste.ubuntulinux.nl not in the channel :)
<kiko> how can i listening to music with totem
<kiko> when i'm not the superuser
<kiko> ?
<rambo3> add your self to that gruop then
<rambo3> that can listen to music
<ompaul> kiko, I do all the time
<greatjones> mycket: sorry to be so clueless, but I'm not able to figure out how to upgrade to version 1.5 with synaptic...
<bluewater1000> greatjones: in console.. apt-get update then apt-get install firefox..
<chrisx1> am out nm
<_jason> greatjones, version 1.5 of what
<chrisx1> cya
<deFrysk> greatjones, see /topic
<greatjones> _jason firefox
<ompaul> kiko,  I use four different programs depending on my mood
<greatjones> bluewater1000: i am a total newbie, I'm not sure what console is, but I think I have an idea, so I'll try
<valles> mwe: nothing
<u|qos> rambo3, but the content of the file will replaced each time
<kiko> ok
<greatjones> defrysk: ahh ok thank you
<u|qos> rambo3, totaly overwritten
<mwe> valles: you did run the /etc/init.d/mysql start/restart with sudo, right?
<mycket> greatjones: Hm, it doesn't seem to be available. but google found thist: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/lf/view/45917/
<valles> mwe: you said no sudo
<dabaR> u|qos: what command do you use?
<greatjones> mycket: i just did /topic and it says that firefox 1.5 is not yet avaliable
<greatjones> mycket: thank you for your help, i appreciate it very much
<juan> hola
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rob_> i'm having a problem with network servers in the places menu
<mycket> gratjones, good luck!
<mwe> valles: well sorry. it should be run with sudo
<valles> mwe: i get the same error
<valles> mwe: can't connect to local MYSQL server  through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<mwe> valles: chech /var/log/syslog too
<u|qos> dabaR, i got it :) but how do i remove the added line in an later step?
<mwe> valles: near the end of the file
<rambo3> u|qos ask in php or something , it doesnt replace in my files so i dont know what you are doing
<bluewater1000> greatjones: firefox 1.5 may not be in ubuntu debs yet,, it always takes a wee bit of time
<rambo3> is that some new kind of debs?
<dabaR> rambo3: yes.
<heien> Hi all. just connected my bluetooth dongle to my ubuntu pc. How do i pair it with my nokia?
<valles> mwe: ok I can see some things....
<marky> how can i join another rooms?
<Exxcaliber> heien, have you got a program callede gnome-obex?
<valles> mwe: can 't create lower-test
<Exxcaliber> marky, just type "/join #roomname"
<mwe> valles: yes. if you don't know what the errors mean, post them on the pastebin site
<kiko> when i try to listening to music with totem, it gives me this error can't open resource for writing
<heien> gnome-obex-se
<heien> Exxcaliber,
<kiko> can somebody help me?
<Exxcaliber> heien okay..
<lysis> with?
<kiko> when i'm not the superuser
<valles> mwe: pastebin site?
<mwe> valles: I'll look at it and see if I can help you
<mwe> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Exxcaliber> well, go to Programs -> System utilities and Bluetooth manager
<Exxcaliber> heien,  ^
<lysis> when you're not the superuser . . . .
<kiko> yes
<mwe> valles: the site ubotu just showed
<kiko> when i'm root it works fine
<lysis> what do you want help with about that?
<lysis> i just entered channel buddy; i don't know what you're talking about. =)
<kiko> i have to changes permissions
<mwe> valles: then paste the url in here
<u|qos> dabaR, how do i remove a special line from a config file via bash?
<Exxcaliber> heien, it should show your nokia phone, IF you have activated bluetooth on your cell?
<kiko> but i don't know where
<heien> "Could not find bluetooth devices on the system"
<lysis> kik, what is it that works fine for you
<kiko> ok lysis
<heien> Do i have to reboot, or run a command, after plugging my dongle?'
<Exxcaliber> heien did you activate the bluetooth ability on your cell?
<kiko> when i try to listening to music with totem, it gives me this error can't open resource for writin
<heien> Exxcaliber, yes
<Exxcaliber> heien, no it should detect it by itself.. atleast that's what mine did
<kiko> when i'm a normal user
<lysis> did you copy the music off of a disc?
<kiko> yes
<lysis> i had the same problem, the music when it's copied off of a cd/dvd (as mp3s already on the disc as data) will copy over with the same permissions you have from the cd. READ ONLY
<Exxcaliber> but heien, on my cell i can change wether my cell should be detectable or not.
<Raskall> why on earth does nautilus hang on some automounted nfs directories?
<heien> Exxcaliber, i plugged the dongle in, installed gnome-bluetooth, and now i get that error. is there any command where ubuntu shows what is plugged in?
<lysis> so you must open terminal and sudo chown [your username]  -R [the directory where you put all the music] 
<kiko> but why does totem have to write in this files?
<Exxcaliber> yep, lsmod
<valles> mwe: not much I can find there
<heien> Exxcaliber, yes, mine to, but, i cant even start the program
<lysis> just in case you request it to change id3 tags or something of the sort
<Exxcaliber> ok
<Exxcaliber> strange..
<lysis> if totem doesn't have full power over the files, it'll just not open them
<valles> mwe: it seems like something is running
<mwe> valles: no? no errors?
<kiko> aha
<valles> mwe: it seems like something is running and it won't let anything els run
<lysis> not the same with dvd discs of course . . . . but mp3's it runs differently.
<valles> mwe: I have got error aplenty ... but
<kiko> thanks i'm going to changes permissions in these files
<Geeek> anybody can help me witn ubuntu installation?
<valles> mwe: the pastebin does not have a thing on them
<kiko> but it's wma
<linuxgeek2> wickedpuppy, hi
<linuxgeek2> u there
<linuxgeek2>  ?
<lysis> if it's wma you'll need to get codecs to play that
<heien> Exxcaliber, bluetooth              43012  4 rfcomm,l2cap
<lysis> i still haven't gotten wma files to work for me yet
<Exxcaliber> hmm..
<lysis> so i don't know what codecs you need.
<kiko> i have download them
<mwe> valles: you're supposed to paste the relevant part of the log on the paste site. then paste the url to your post here, so I can look at it
<kiko> and they work fine
<Exxcaliber> heien, what i usually do is to go to a terminal and type gnome-obex-send
<laprag> I'm struggling getting AMD64 Breezy onto a box. It thinks the root partition is a swap partion :/
<kiko> i have installed all the codecs
<rob_p> u|qos:  The line you will be removing from the config file... does it contain a unique string of characters that could be used by grep, to identify it?  If so, you could do, "cat config_file | grep -v 'some_unique_string' > new_file; mv new_file config_file" and the line containing that string will be gone.  Or use awk.
<lysis> ok.
<lysis> you should be good to go then.
<AzMoo> How can I install a truetype font that I've downloaded?
<lysis> let me know which codec you need for wma.  *laughs*
<ubuntulnx> hi! any reason for having such an old version of Cohen's bittorrent client in ubuntu breezy?
<maffju> i have serious problems installing the nvidia drivers on my notebook
<Exxcaliber> heien, then a window pops up, and my phone shows up on the list
<eViL_> Can anyone tell me how to install j2re 1.5 on Ubuntu 5.10 (don't know how, since it doesent come with rpm)
<eViL_> ?
<mwe> maffju: did you follow the wiki?
<maffju> mwe, yes
<maffju> mwe, i also tried installing the original nvidia binaries
<heien> Exxcaliber,  an empty window
<mwe> maffju: I don't have an nvidia card, sorry. I just wanted to point you to the wiki if you hadn't seen it already
<kiko> lysis i have installed this package 'dpkg -i gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg_0.8.2-1_i386.deb'
<Get> how secure is it to rezie to windows partiotion with the ubuntu installer?
<treefrog> eViL_:  have you read the unoficial howto page?
<Exxcaliber> what happens when you press the update button.. doesn't your phone show up?
<kiko> to play w32codecs
<eViL_> where ?
<AzMoo> eViL_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<eViL_> thanks
<mustard5> ubotu: tell eViL_ about javadeb
<eViL_> I'll read
<eViL_> whats javadeb ?
<mustard5> eViL_, check the PM from ubotu too
<lysis> and that will do the wma?  hmmm
<mwe> Get: there are no guarantees, but I hear it's safe
<mustard5> eViL_, its a deb package to install java
<kiko> when i'm root it works fine
<Geeek> anybody can help me witn ubuntu installation?
<kiko> i'm going to change permissions
<kiko> and voila
<mustard5> eViL_, rather than downloading from the Sun java website
<valles> mwe: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5375
<kiko> does somebody work in image processing systems?
<valles> mwe: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5375
<treefrog> eViL_:  also do a search in the ubuntu forums.. They are full of tips and howtos
<eViL_> whetre can I find the *.deb ???
<eViL_> ok
<eViL_> thanks everyone
<Urthmover> yw
<mustard5> eViL_, did you get a pm from ubotu?
<Get> mwe, ok
<lysis> kiko, what kind?
<Urthmover> http://www.nofadz.com/mst3k.m3u
<eViL_> yes
<mustard5> eViL_, the link to the .deb package is in the message from ubotu
<Urthmover> MST2K free 24/7 stream
<Urthmover> :-)
<maffju> how can i use gcc-3.x instead of gcc-4 when installing the nvidia driver?
<eViL_> ok
<eViL_> thanks
<treefrog> you got to love that bot
<eViL_> yea
<rhalff> hi i've compiled the nvsound kernel module, but when I restart ubuntu seems to delete the module, what script is doing this ?
<kiko> what kind of image processing systems
<kiko> ?
<Exxcaliber> heien?
<lysis> kiko, correct
<heien> Exxcaliber,
<kiko> i work with idl interactive data language
<kiko> in astronomy
<heien> There is a window opening, but it doesnt show my  phone.
<Exxcaliber> Okay..
<kiko> do you know it ?
<valles> mwe: it seems like it is missing something...
<pantz> anyone know how automounting of camera flash cards is done with ubuntu?
<lysis> kiko, not at all. sorry.
<kiko> and i have installed it in ubuntu
<Exxcaliber> Strange, well, you should search the developer mailing list for info, on the program..
<kiko> and i have problems
<Paradoxx> any1 know of an app i can use to convert wma to mp3??
<pantz> i want to change one of the mount options - the annoying new one that gives all of my pictures uppercase names
<mwe> valles: yeah. try some brute force. first get a root prompt. sudo -i
<kiko> i have atyradeon
<holycow> anyone here manage to setup a wacom with pressure sensitivity properly on breezy?
<heien> Exxcaliber, thx for your help anyway.. :)
<Exxcaliber> There's a link to the website at the Bluetooth filesharing program
<Exxcaliber> np
<lysis> do you need help with programming kiko?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> but with idl programming
<valles> mwe: got it
<mwe> valles: then killall -9 mysqld
<u|qos> does nobody know how to remove a special line from a config file via bash?
<lysis> unfortunately i don't know any programming.
<kiko> i'm doing an application to show the venus express images
<valles> mwe: no process killed
<rob_p> u|qos:  I already told you!
<kiko> but it doesn't work in linux yet
<kiko> :))))))))
<paul_> I've got a Nvidia Geforce4 Ti, and I've installed the official Nvidia drivers. Apparently my systems set up to do indirect rendering in OpenGL. Anyone know how I set it up to render directly?
<mwe> valles: hmm
<lysis> lol
<u|qos> rob_p , sorry i missed that
<fissy> paul_, did you change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<paul_> Yeah, set to nvidia now not nv
<rob_p> u|qos:  There are probably better ways but that will work.
<ubuntulnx> hi! any reason for having such an old version of Cohen's bittorrent client in ubuntu breezy?
<valles> mwe: read this ----:.  051204 10:31:31 Do you already have another mysqld server running on socket: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock ?
<ompaul> ubuntulnx, it was synced from sid betwen october and april
<valles> mwe: read this ----:   051204 10:31:31 Do you already have another mysqld server running on socket: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock ?
<mwe> valles: yeah
<mwe> valles: still have the root prompt?
<valles> mwe: yeah
<Toma-> anyone know how to disable certain modules? like 'fan' and 'thermal'?
<valles> mwe: I should purge all previous instalations I guess...
<u|qos> rob_p, thx i got it ... :)
<theine> Toma-, try putting them in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<fissy> paul_, got nvidia-glx installed?
<Toma-> theine: i do believe theyre getting loaded before hotplug
<ubuntulnx> ompaul, it seems we have 3.4.2 (1 year old already??) when 4.2.x is available..
<Toma-> but ill give it a bash anyway
<valles> mwe: to unistall I went through the synaptic package manager and manually selected each package...
<laprag> hmmm, why would the installer think to use (hd1,0) and not (hd0,0) in menu.lst?
<ompaul> ubuntulnx, is it in debian sid?
<theine> Toma-, then perhaps check out /etc/init.d/acpid
<mwe> valles: try deleting /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock then /etc/init.d/mysql start
<mwe> valles: you upgraded from a previous version?
<Toma-> theine: not getting loaded there either ;) im using initng
<valles> mwe: I dunno ... I started
<theine> Toma-, don't know initng, but does it not execute any of the scripts in /etc/init.d ?
<valles> mwe: I'lll erase it but how do I do that from bash
<Toma-> nope. different/faster init script system
<mwe> valles: rm /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock from the root prompt
<ompaul> ubuntulnx, ubuntulnx could not sustain its release cycle if it was to go off and get the bleeding edge of anything that is why unless you are tracking a program for a release that you usually will not see new software in releases of distros, or at least that is my understanding of it all
<theine> Toma-, so what would be the analog of /etc/init.d/acpid ?
<Toma-> nah i think its getting loaded with the kernel... but ive put the acpi=off in the kernel args tho
<SockerFot> i am sorry that im asking for help all the time, but how do i open/execute a tar.gz file? what commando is it? and is there any list anywhere with useful commandos?
<Toma-> theine: ive totally disabled acpi i think. turned it off in bios, stopped running its init script but those 2 modules are still getting called for
<theine> Toma-, anyway, I guess the proper way to do it on a non-initng system is to edit /etc/default/acpid and to put only the desired modules there
<xxenon> can I prevent dhclient from fetching DNS info ? (I don't want it to change my resolv.conf)
<valles> mwe: rm: cannot remove `/var/run/mysqld.sock': No such file or directory
<theine> Toma-, and you also pass acpi=off to the kernel?
<mycket> SockerFot, tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<Toma-> theine: indeed.
<SockerFot> okey mycket thanks
<mwe> valles: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<ompaul> SockerFot, what are you trying to open what is the package called there may be a native version for Ubuntu
<mwe> valles: you typed the wron path
<SockerFot> rarlinux-3.5.1.tar.gz
<theine> Toma-, as a last resort you can always delete those modules from /lib/modules ...
<Toma-> yehh... or rename them ;)
<valles> mwe: nope ... nothing there
<theine> Toma-, whatever you prefer
<valles> mwe: rm: cannot remove `/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock': No such file or directory
<mwe> valles: did you run cd /usr && sudo bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql at some point during installation?
<Toma-> time to see what happens! :O
<valles> mwe: no
<mwe> valles: you should
<SockerFot> damned hell, how do i unrar these files? when i try to open a .rar-file, the program says its not supported
<rob_p> Toma-:  Are the modules listed in /etc/modules?  If so, maybe remove them from that file and then modprobe -r them.
<valles> mwe: can I do that now or do I have to start from scratch
<mwe> valles: did you thoroughly follow the wiki?
<Sarkie> whats the command for command window?
<Sarkie> i.e. in windows cmd
<mwe> valles: you should be able to do it now
<ompaul> SockerFot, okay, it appears that 3.5.4 is the latest of that, so unless you know of issues I would not use that one. http://www.rarlab.com/rar/unrarsrc-3.5.4.tar.gz
<Toma-> hotplug didnt solve it :S
<valles> mwe: I did....
<SockerFot> ompaul, yeah but anyway, how do i use the program?
<mgedmin> SockerFot, apt-get install unrar
<ompaul> SockerFot, where that one = the one you have
<valles> mwe: the problem is... I did not see a
<mgedmin> SockerFot, and if that doesn't work, apt-get install unrar-nonfree or apt-get install rar
<sls_> has anyone installed the fedora directory server in ubuntu?
<termo> hmm, not sure about this:
<SockerFot> mgedmin, i already installed unrar-nofree, the problem is that i dont know how i should use it?
<ompaul> SockerFot, you were told by <mycket> SockerFot, tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz you when you get inside that you will get more ideas
<mwe> valles: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP about a page down it tells you to run that
<ubuntulnx> ompaul, it looks like it was depreciated favoring btdownload.bittornado??
<ompaul> SockerFot, such as what it is that is within the file is is C source perl or soemthing lesle
<termo> when I want to add multiverse packages to my distro. Will it suffice to add "multiverse" behind my breezy-distro line?
<valles> mwe: I on it
<termo> or will I have to add the backports distro as well?
<SockerFot> ompaul, eh? i dont understand anything?
<mwe> valles: excuse me?
<Toma-> is there a way to search within a group of files for a particular string?
<SockerFot> i just want to know how i should extract this file. its one file packed in 50 different rar-archives. and i cant open any of them, because it says that the file is not supported or something like taht
<ompaul> SockerFot, before I take this conversation further, what is it you need that file for?
<termo> i.e. will this work in sources.list: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<eViL_> What is the best way to install a *.deb file (sory, I'm a slacker)
<mycket> Toma-, grep wordyoulookfor *
<Kaiser_Sleeps> dpkg -i
<Kaiser_Sleeps> sudo dpkg -i debname
<Toma-> ahh thanks :)
<eViL_> ok thanks
<Kaiser_Sleeps> np
<termo> anytone?
<mgedmin> SockerFot, open a terminal in that folder, then type 'unrar x *.rar'
<valles> mwe: let me check
<SockerFot> mgedmin, x? should i write x? okay
<kbrooks> SockerFot, the full command
<kbrooks> not type just x
<SockerFot> kbrooks ?
<SockerFot> but what is the full command?
<SockerFot> the filename?
<kbrooks> SockerFot, he told you
<mgedmin> SockerFot, "unrar x filename" is the full command
<Sarkie> How do i load up bash and such?
<SockerFot> yeah i got that
<SockerFot> ok
<mgedmin> File Roller does support RAR archives, iirc
<ompaul> SockerFot, do this:  mkdir rar; cd rar ; wget http://www.rarlab.com/rar/unrarsrc-3.5.4.tar.gz ; tar xzf unrarsrc-3.5.4.tar.gz; ls make* ::: read one of those make files and do whatever it demands of you
<mgedmin> maybe it needs the 'rar' package instead of 'unrar' or 'unrar-nonfree'
<valles> mwe: ok I did it
<mgedmin> ompaul, rar is already packaged for Ubuntu
<ompaul> mgedmin, ohh, did not notice it
<mgedmin> in multiverse
<ompaul> ahhh
* ompaul grins
<valles> mwe: but i didn see that line of code...
<valles> mwe: command I mean
<mwe> valles: can you start /etc/init.d/mysql start now without errors?
<slashx1896> Hey
<_jason> SockerFot, unrar-nonfree is the package name (ther is also unrar-free but doesn't open latest rar files)
<valles> mwe: i'll try it now and see ... Thnx for your undying patience
<SockerFot> mgedmin, "bash: unrar: command not found
<SockerFot> "
<mwe> valles: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP about a page down it tells you to run that
<slashx1896> I just downlaoded a .exe for my linksys router
<slashx1896> how do i install it?
<valles> mwe: no... still the same error
<slashx1896> through terminal?
<_jason> SockerFot, have you installed "unrar-nonfree" in synaptic/apt-get?
<slashx1896> dpkg
<sewoyl> hi, anybody having a 'characters skipped' issue when typing in xfce??
<SockerFot> _jason, now i have
<SockerFot> ill try again
<sewoyl> this is really an annoyinh problem
<valles> mwe: and the worst part is if I uninstall all packages... how do I know I unistalled Everything...
<valles> mwe: no recidues...
<sewoyl> it desn't happen in nome
<sewoyl> Gnome
<SockerFot> _jason, and now what the hell? it said there where no files to extract. LOL
<mycket> slashx1896, you can't install ist. EXEs are for WIN and you have a linux System
<_jason> SockerFot, the syntax is "unrar x filename"
<slashx1896> I just installed a .exe file for my router (firmware) how do i install it? it wont let me run it
<slashx1896> so what do i do?
<_jason> SockerFot, if you wish you can use the archive manager (just double click on your file in nautilus)
<SockerFot> yeah i did now
<SockerFot> and it worked
<mwe> valles: I'd reinstall mysql then, if I were you. sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server. then reboot, not really needed, but anyway. then sudo apt-get install mysql-server and run cd /usr && sudo bin/msyql_install_db --user=mysql
<Thrashbarg> anyone ever got an EM8300 MPEG-2 decoder card working in ubuntu?
<SockerFot> but hey man, the package name is "unrar-nonfree". i dont like the last word of that package. what is that supposed to mean?
<slashx1896> i just got a .zip version and it came with .txt files and a .bin file
<valles> mwe: i'll try taht
<_jason> SockerFot, it's a closed format I believe
<mycket> slash1896, did you read the txt file?
<SockerFot> _jason, wich means?
<_jason> SockerFot, doesn't have to do with costing anything
<SockerFot> ok good
<total_assault> where is the x config file in ubuntu breezy?
<slashx1896> mycket, can i do it thoruhg linux if i have the .bin file? or can i only install it w/ windows
<valles> mwe: I 'll reboot and be back in five....
<mwe> total_assault: /etc/X11/xorg.con
<mwe> total_assault: /etc/X11/xorg.conf that is
<total_assault> mwe: ty
<mwe> valles: ok
<u|qos> i installed vsftpd and its running and accessible via lan, but i can't connect from internet to it ... are there any flags to set in a config file?
<xored> i need to install libqt3c102-mt on breezy for skype, but there is no one in the reps Someone a tip ?
<total_assault> mwe: touchpad config...
<mwe> total_assault: yes. what about it?
<total_assault> mwe: thats why i needed the location of x config
<mycket> slashx1896, you could open a shell nad type ./xyz.bin (the filename) But if the firmware ist for WIN it wont work.
<_jason> SockerFot, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-free_software
<mwe> total_assault: yes. your touchpad is not working?
<Thrashbarg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/graphics/em8300 <- should there be any reason why i cant find that in synaptic when i've got the miltiverse repository uncommented?
<slashx1896> its a firmware upgrade and i figured i can do that thorugh my linksys config settings
<total_assault> mwe: its working partly (was picking up double taps and no scroll) i installed synaptics driver have to config it
<mycket> slashx1896, but linux has no drive C, no Folder Program Files etc. I guess you habe a WIN only Program.
<mwe> total_assault: well I can post my xorg.conf on the paste site if you want it. my synaptics tp is working
<Toma-> slashx1896: you have a .bin file right?
<valles> mwe: back... from reboot..
<Toma-> and a .txt...
<Sarkie> say if i removed KDE from UBuntu and therefore didnt have konsole and such, how would i install packages?
<mwe> valles: yes. and you uninstalled mysql-server first with apt-get --purge remove mysql-server?
<valles> mwe: yeah
<valles> mwe: now install ... what
<Toma-> Sarkie: xterm
<Sarkie> xterm is.....?
<Toma-> or hit alt-ctrl-f2
<valles> mwe: apt-get mysql-server ?
<Toma-> sarkie its another "konsole" type of app
<mwe> valles: then sudo apt-get install mysql-server then cd /usr && sudo bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql. then pray
<Sarkie> i did that and entered alt cretil f2 then apt-get install kde
<Toma-> Sarkie: what are u trying to do exactly?
<Sarkie> right i installed kubuntu,
<Sarkie> then removed any remaining references to gnome
<Sarkie> and one must have linked to kde cos it started removing some kde stuff
<valles> mwe: ok... I'm installing
<Sarkie> so i stopped it
<Jxpx> anyone know where are the logs from the xchat?
<Sarkie> and didnt have synapic or apti (there one) so couldnt install it
<Toma-> Jxpx: /home/jxpx/.xchat2/
<Jxpx> how can i view them?
<bhearsum> is dapper the most recent ubuntu?
<valles> mwe: installed... look at the last line... Checking for crashed MySQL tables in the background.
<Toma-> Jxpx: text editor of your choice
<maffju> Jxpx: cat ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/
<maffju> *
<Jxpx> ok
<Jxpx> thanks
<Toma-> bhearsum: its a development version
<bhearsum> ahhh
<bhearsum> thats what i thought
<Toma-> Sarkie: so you want to re-install kde?
<mwe> well is it runnig?
<Sarkie> well kunbutu
<mwe> valles: did it start?
<mwe> valles: ps -e|grep mysqld
<Toma-> Sarkie: try "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" then "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<rambo3> kill x server and re remove and the install with apt ?
<Jxpx> Toma-, gedit  /home/jxpx/.xchat2/xchatlogs / and nothing
<Sarkie> nothing comes up when i alt f2 and run a ccommnad
<mwe> Toma-: kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<Toma-> yes it is mwe.
<mwe> Toma-: removing it wont actually remove any software
<valles> mwe: IT WORKED...
<Toma-> precisely what should happen
<mwe> valles: good now set the mysql root password!
<ackbahr> I have probs with a printer install in ubuntu (it's a foo2zjs printer) Can anyone help me? (I'm rather new to linux)
<Toma-> Jxpx: you need to specify a filename in that directory
<valles> mwe: ok... yesterday I did this.. and I screwed upt the thing
<valles> mwe: it wouldn't use the password
<Jxpx> and whta the name of the logs
<mwe> valles: ok
<Jxpx> or example
<Jxpx> toma-.
<BlueEagle> ackbahr: f002zjs? Who makes those?
<mwe> valles: mysql -u root
<Jxpx> the extension
<valles> mwe: I'm inside now... as root...
<Toma-> Jxpx: why dont you just browse to the directory? i dont know the exact filenames on your computer.
<valles> mwe: you know how I came about installing again.. I had this problem with firefox...
<Jxpx> beocuse i cant see in my home the  folder
<Jxpx> :S
<ackbahr> Well, that's the name of the GDI generic driver... It's actually a HP color laser jet (2600n)
<BlueEagle> ackbahr: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<mwe> valles: then SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('newpwd');  newpwd beeing your new password
<Jxpx> how can i make to see the folder , Toma- ?
<valles> mwe: it tried saving my php file
<Toma-> Jxpx: pop open nautalis and press ctl+h
<mwe> valles: what?
<Jxpx> oh thanks_!!
<Jxpx> thanks Toma- !
<BlueEagle> ackbahr: What is the name of your printer?
<jimcooncat> setting up computer for friend's family -- what gui program can I call for the user to change their password?
<Toma-> no probs
<mwe> valles: you're in the root user account, using the mysql client and it tries to save your php file?
<Lardarse> how do i mae modprobe look in the correct location for my nvidia.ko ?
<Lardarse> make*
<Toma-> Lardarse: what are u trying to do?
<bhearsum> try depmod -a
<Lardarse> trying to get my graphics card to work...
<Lardarse> lardarse@phoenix:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<Lardarse> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<bhearsum> Lardarse: did you run the nvidia installer?
<Toma-> Lardarse: have you installed the right packages?
<Lardarse> Toma-: nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<Toma-> and you did nvidia-glx-settings enable?
<Toma-> or whatever it is
<Lardarse> yip
<mwe> valles: are inside the mysql client, as the mysql root user?
<Toma-> err glx-config
<Lardarse> yep, did that
<Sarkie> ok for my kubuntu what if i cant get into KDE at all can i apt install from the login screen:
<Sarkie> ?
<Toma-> Lardarse: also, the nvidia module gets loaded buy itself in the xorg.conf file. so theres no need for a modprobe to be issued
<Toma-> Sarkie: indeed you can
<Sarkie> session type??
<Toma-> what?
<Sarkie> im in windows at the moment you see
<Toma-> ahh
<Sarkie> do i change the session type?
<Lardarse> Toma-: when i have the driver set to nvidia, X doesn't load
<Toma-> Lardarse: what card do you have?
<Lardarse> 5200
<Dr_Acemaster> I edited menu.lst for grub to add my splash screen w/ splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/ubuntu.xpm.gz but it just skips past the option screen now
<dspstv> i have installed the server (base installation) on a pII, i will like to have some WM so i installed evilwm, also xserver-xorg but i get a can't open display error message
<valles> mwe: no no no ... sorry ...
<Toma-> fairly recent card right?
<valles> mwe: I changed the password...
<dspstv> could someone tell me what oother package i might need to get xorg up and running?
<Toma-> Sarkie: yeh, goto failsafe
<Lardarse> Toma-: i would say so :-)
<mwe> valles: with the command I suggested? you need to run another command as well!
<valles> mwe: I'll change the password for the other root user, right?
<dspstv> xorg-common and xserver-xorg are installed
<Sarkie> Toma- cheers
<mwe> valles: it's the same root user but a differnet host mask
<Toma-> Lardarse: im at a loss...
<Toma-> have you tried to dpkg-reconfigure those packages?
<total_assault> lardarse: you the same person from xtremesystems.org?
<valles> mwe: how do I check the name of the root user mask
<Lardarse> total_assault: who the f**k are they?
<mwe> valles: first SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('newpwd'); if you didn't already, substituting your actual new password for newpwd
<Lardarse> (that's a no..)
<valles> mwe: that I did
<mwe> valles: in the mysql client as the root user
<mwe> valles: good . then
<_jason> does anyone know of an easy (as in not changing code) way of changing the way firefox names the temporary download file?  Instead of it calling a file, file.part, I would like to have it .file.part.  I've tried google but no luck.
<mwe> valles: SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'host_name' = PASSWORD('newpwd');
<Sarkie> _jason get the code for firefox change it and compile it
<Lardarse> <Toma-> have you tried to dpkg-reconfigure those packages?
<Lardarse> which ones?
<valles> mwe: host name being
<valles> ?
<mwe> valles: host_name being your actual hostname
<Toma-> nvidia-glx
<total_assault> lardarse: i guess not, theres another person with you username on those forums, a couple thousand posts, and likes to make cascades to cool his computer (refrigeration that cools to -100C)
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  make it save to a .directrty - if you really want them  hidden.
<valles> I don't have one yet
<Lardarse> total_assault: i don't do water-cooling
<mwe> valles: what does SELECT Host, User FROM mysql.user; give you for root?
<ompaul> dspstv, >> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg << >> sudo apt-get install gdm<< (there can be debate about this but essential if your going to use gnome) >> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<< that should get you up and running (assuming the hardware is up to it) and of course if you have all that then there is this >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< and now you should be reasonably happy
<dspstv> ompaul, the last one is the one im needing
<valles> mwe: got it
<_jason> Dr_Willis, I didn't realize you could specifiy the download location of the temp file.  I just looked in prefs and can't find it.  Where can I specify the directory?
<dspstv> since the rest is there
<ompaul> dspstv, stop reading this and start typing
<valles> mwe: two root accounts
<dspstv> )
<mwe> valles: good. the one that's not localhost
<valles> mwe: great
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  just tellit to save to a dir. :P not the desktop
<mwe> valles: it's the same account
<_jason> Dr_Willis, but then the files I download will go there too!
<Lardarse> Toma-: i did that, no message was printed...
<Toma-> thats ok. it worked.
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  so..  big deal.
<Toma-> try loading that module again
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  make a "download" dir. and stay organized :P
<valles> mwe: same password then ?
<Toma-> also, this might sound weird, but have u tried a reboot?
<mwe> valles: now not just everyone can access the database as root. you should be ready to start playing
<_jason> Dr_Willis, lol well this isn't a big deal for me, I', just looking to make it function as I would like it too :P
<mwe> valles: yes same password or you'll get confused when to use which
<_jason> to*
<bondo> I have a question about updating to a 64bit Ubuntu.. currently I have 5.10 ia32 installed and I would like to update to the 5.10 amd64
<Lardarse> Toma-: i'll try that now...
<opnsrc> I want to mount hde3 as a fat32 filesystem
<opnsrc> I tried
<rambo3> !php
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<valles> mwe: I had...  I was using mysql ... my original problem was trying to get it to work with php... but firefox kept trying to download the php files
<opnsrc> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hde3
<ompaul> bondo, be much better to have the install disk in your hand - so little to download so much to gain
<bondo> I have the disc its a DVD
<mwe> valles: ok. you should check your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file to see if it handles php files correctly
<ompaul> bondo, an
<mwe> valles: does it still want to dl the php files?
<qwerxy> hi all - noob problem - ubuntu prompted me to upgrade packages - so i did - now i can't startX - - any help gratefully received
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,   using a correct mount command will be needed. :P
<ompaul> bondo, be aware that you will have to learn how to run certain 32bit apps for music, dvds and suchlike
<bondo> yeah thats no sweat... did you get my message I have the DVD for amd64
<dspstv> ompaul, i have no startx command, i have all the xorg related files, o i think..
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,  mount -t vfat /dev/hde3 /media/MakeThisDirFirst
<opnsrc> but it gives me an error, it says A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom, .....
* ompaul wakes up
<Dr_Willis> dang it - i am off by one nick. :P
* Dr_Willis cleans his glasses.
<Dr_Willis> opnsrc, ,  mount -t vfat /dev/hde3 /media/MakeThisDirFirst
<goonie> How do I remove the autoload of the ipw2200 driver? I've given up and I'm gonna try to use ndiswrapper instead
<ompaul> dspstv, did you do the sudo dpkg thing?
<opnsrc> thanks
<dspstv> yea
<Dr_Willis> goonie,  theres a module blacklist file  in /etc/- that prevents module from autoloading
<rubem> hi there
<bondo> Will I beable to boot of the DVD and choose to update off my DVD ?
<opnsrc> mount point makethisdirfirst does not exist
<bondo> or does it not work like that?
<opnsrc> isn't it mnt
<rubem> anyone know a good program for administration of mysql server?
<goonie> Dr_Willis, thx, I'll have a look at that
<rubem> like the Enterprise Managar of SQLServer?
<opnsrc> isn't it mnt ?
<ompaul> bondo, no you will rebuild it (as far as I know :))
<bondo> oh okay well I will give it a whirl
<drazzib> i've performance problems with the last update of kernel 2.6.15 of dapper.
<ompaul> bondo, backup anything you want in home first
<AlexRM> Hey
<drazzib> my system seems really slow...
<bondo> yeah thats where I put everything... and its a seperate HD
<ompaul> bondo, and of course you have to have an AMD64 bit chip :-)
<paul_> I've got a nvidia card and the official nvidia drivers but "glxinfo | grep direct" says that direct renedering is not activated. I've edited xorg.conf to comment out DRI and keep glx in. Any ideas?
<AlexRM> Is there an MP3 Volume Leveler for Linux?
<AlexRM> it's damm annoying that all my music are not at euql sound leveles
<ompaul> bondo, motherboard and the rest
<Toma-> drazzib: dont ask about dapper in here
<bondo> lol... funny.... just installed it last night runs much better then my PIII 1.13
<rubem> ???
<dspstv> ompaul, the problem is that ubuntu-desktop brings down my things an i dont want anything relate dto gnome
<valles> mwe: nope
<valles> not working
<drazzib> Toma> okay, is there a location people can discuss about it ?
<dspstv> thats why i installed te server way
<Lardarse> Toma-: didn't work
<valles> what should I change in apache2.conf
<dspstv> i just want evilwm
<Phoul> How do i get JRE for ubuntu
<Toma-> drazzib: the bug list?
<Lardarse> X failed to load the nvidia driver
<valles> mwe: what should I change in apache2.conf
<Toma-> drazzib: being a tester u should know about these things :)
<Toma-> Lardarse: damn it. :S
<drazzib> Toma> :)
<bondo> another funny thing is couple of my buddies got same stuff and had to reload all of windows ended up losing all there stuff. but not me I just recompiled the kernel and was done with it.
<dspstv> then i got xor-common and xserver-xorg ...from there on dpkg-reconfigure
<Phoul> Anyone know how i can get JRE for ubuntu
<Toma-> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Toma-> !javadebs
<ubotu> I heard javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Toma-> read them Phoul
<mwe> valles: well if your php files are working you don't need to edit it
<ompaul> drazzib, bit for help- it is not released if you are a developer and have those skills the people in #ubuntu-devel will welcome you if you are not they will ignore you as dapper is so new it is just not funny - it will break many times between now and April when it will be released
<bondo> okay, off to try it.
<ompaul> drazzib, s/bit/not
<Lardarse> Toma-: any other ideas?
<mwe> valles: but you need to edit the php.ini file to enable mysql in php
<ompaul> dspstv, you could have a look at xdm this will allow graphical logins
<Toma-> Lardarse: did you follow the wiki on nvidia?
<Toma-> or did u make it up as u went?
<drazzib> ompaul> ok, thanks. I'm a newbie tester for ubuntu :)
<valles> mwe: that's in the wiki right
<ompaul> dspstv, you should really have a look at xubuntu as it is build to give you a full system for low spec machines
<mwe> valles: I think so, yes
<Lardarse> i did the wiki rote twice (uninstalling after the first time)
<Toma-> hmm
<ompaul> drazzib, well it will die many times - a couple of days it did not even boot
<goonie> Dr_Willis, I can't find this blacklist in /etc .... what is the filename?
<qwerxy> hi all - is there a way to "reset' all packages using apt-get - just like a virgin install? :)
<valles> mwe: well I think I read for a while and Let you have peace...
<dspstv> ompaul, but i dont need any graphical logins i just will like a simple startx, bu the command is missing dunno why
<drazzib> ompaul> same here :)
<valles> mwe: Should I have a problem I'll let you know
<Dr_Willis> goonie,  try a ls -R | grep black
<Dr_Willis> goonie,  it may be in /etc/modules? i was thinking it was in /etc/ - let me ssh to my linux boxen
<Toma-> goonie: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<drazzib> ompaul> but I want to find the source of thoses really annoying performance issues
<AlexRM> Is there an MP3 Volume Leveler for Linux?
<Dr_Willis> Toma-,  heh - i would of never guessed that one.. :P was looking for /etc/modules/blacklist
<goonie> Dr_Willis, no result
<Toma-> drazzib: probably a memory leak. google the buglist and/or file a bug
<Toma-> :P
<drazzib> :)
<ompaul> dspstv, well have a look at xubuntu it uses gdm as the login manager it works well on a 500MHz PIII with 128megs of ram and an 8meg video card
<drazzib> Already done without success
<Toma-> AlexRM: something to normalise all mp3s or just single mp3s?
<AlexRM> Toma-, All, I have hundres!
<Toma-> drazzib: well file a bug and wait.
<ompaul> dspstv, and provides xfce for the wm - when you understand that you can change it to anything you want
<dspstv> ompaul, it comes with gnome..i dont need that...thats my problem.
<Toma-> AlexRM: what are u using to play them?
<mauper> don't you have to reencode for normalization ?
<dspstv> it loads in all those gnomelibs
<AlexRM> Toma-, XMMS, I hate XMMS! just there's no other Winamp style player :(
<dspstv> or libgnomes
<Jamy> Hi guys! I got a question for X server and XDMCP pros
<Lardarse> Toma-: any idea why the hell modprobe would be looking in a folder called volatile ???
<Exxcaliber> maybe volatile?
<Exxcaliber> hmmm..
<Toma-> Lardarse: because the nvidia module is a "volatile" module apprently. hang on a sec
<drazzib> it's rally difficult to fill a bug without a real bug :) My workstation work fine, it's just really slow
<ompaul> dspstv, xinit startx if you have the stuff configed but what I was saying was if you can't do it - let ubuntu do it with xubuntu-desktop and gdm which is not gnome just the login managler
<drazzib> (and, yes, I've activated dma, looked at loaded drivers, monitor syslog, without success
<drazzib> )
<Dr_Willis> its a feature/thing where the  'tainted' kernels go - I do belive.
<Lardarse> i don't even have a folder called volatile in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386
<Toma-> AlexRM: you could try beep media player, aka "bmp".... also, there are plenty of normalisation plugins for xmms and bmp
<mgedmin> drazzib, is it slow because the CPU is hogged, or is it slow because the RAM is full and it is swapping all the time?
<dspstv> ompaul, cool thanks for your time and help
<mgedmin> the system monitor applet is very good for this
<drazzib> not swapping, top
<Dr_Willis> i THought vilatile was a  mounted thing sort of like /proc was - let me check
<Dr_Willis> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Dr_Willis> or so the mount command says.. now what THAT meand.. im not sure..
<ompaul> Jamy, if you don't ask you will not get any answers, that might be beginning to occur to you at this stage :-) and I will not anwer your question, a) I am going out the door now b) pro - hardly
<drazzib> inot swapping, top is repporting high sys. utilisation
<Toma-> Lardarse: have you got the linux-restricted-modules installed?
<drazzib> without a process eating CPU :)
<nox-Hand> My mates bottom process bar has gone. anyone know how to reopen it?
<Lardarse> Toma-: don't know...
<Jamy> I have a computer which will be used as a small server and a kind of multimedia station, playing flim and so on... I'd like to open several X session at a time because I wanna be able to play a DVD whereas my rommate will be working on his website other anything else working with another computer of the network
<Toma-> Lardarse: use synaptic and search for it
<olo> l
<drazzib> but anyway, it's not the right channel for this question. I will report this thing and try to investigate that
<mauper> nox-Hand: right-click on the panel, add ?
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  ya mean the application list - or the whole bottom panel?
<qwerxy> hi all - i'm getting the error - could not open default font 'fixed' when trying to startx - any ideas? :)
<Jamy> but I don't even know if it is possible to do
<whyameye> I'm trying to choose the multiverse and universe repositories in synaptic on Breezy. I check them, click OK, get a few errors, then they are unchecked when I look again...
<Dr_Willis> qwerxy, i saw MANY forum messages on that topic yesterday.
<mgedmin> drazzib, you might want to look at the numbers in /proc/interrupts
<mgedmin> it might be disk, or it might be network events
<qwerxy> oh really Dr_Willis ?
<mgedmin> if a counter next to an IRQ in /proc/interrupts changes a lot, you might see which device causes it
<qwerxy> Dr_Willis: url?
<nox-Hand> mauper: the whole bottom panel it gone..
<eubenesa> hey guys
<eubenesa> im on the partitioning part
<Dr_Willis> qwerxy,  yea - vnc ervers have a similer issue. Seems in the vnc case. the default fonts path some how tog changed from Xfree86 to the x.org change.
<Jamy> true ompaul but I was looking for my words ;-)
<mauper> nox-Hand: hang on a sec ...
<eubenesa> and i would like to do dual-boot with windows
<nox-Hand> mauper: the whole bottom panel is* gone..
<Dr_Willis> qwerxy,  but tht MAY not be the same case with your problem.
<whyameye>  I'm trying to choose the multiverse and universe repositories in synaptic on Breezy. I check them, click OK, get a few errors, then they are unchecked when I look again...
<eubenesa> how do i set my partition in the ubuntu installation?
<qwerxy> Dr_Willis: well i just did a package update... and now my xwindows won't start...
<eubenesa> im on the part where you choose the partitioning method
<mgedmin> drazzib, vmstat 1 also shows a number of interesting stats -- if sys is > 5/10%, you might want to look at the interrupts column (1-2 thousand is normal)
<rubem> anyone know a good media player? totem sux
<Toma-> rubem: mplayer
<ompaul> Jamy, you can and you have several ways of doing it - and the ones I would suggest would be klunky - one question have you two or three machines?
<nox-Hand> amaroK
<eubenesa> rubem: mplayer
<Dr_Willis> qwerxy,  time to check the X logs and see.. and do some research..  somthing font-wise is buggered it seems. :(
<nox-Hand> rubem: amaroK
<whyameye> sorry, I don't get any errors. It's just that the multiverse and universe repositories don't remain checked...
<qwerxy> Dr_Willis: buggered is right :) - -cool
<eubenesa> toma-: will you help me on partitioning my hdd??
<Toma-> eubenesa: sure
<mauper> nox_hand: if there still is another panel, you can rightclick on it and add a new panel ...
<mycket> eubenesa, grub will add your windows automatically. Install it in the MBR of your first HDD
<mgedmin> qwerxy, there's a FAQ on the unbuntu wiki that says how to fix your problem
<Toma-> eubenesa: how big is your hdd?
<qwerxy> mgedmin: url?!?!
<eubenesa> toma-: im on the partitioning method
<Jamy> well I have got this server on linux and then 4 other computers which are linux and windows ones
<drazzib> mgedmin> I will look this thinks. thanks.
<Dr_Willis> qwerxy,  seen similer error for YEARS  - often using a 'font server' helps.. but thts sort of gotten out of favor it seems
<qwerxy> mgedmin: please :)
<eubenesa> toma-: 250gb sata
<mgedmin> qwerxy, looking for it now
<Jamy> ompaul : well I have got this server on linux and then 4 other computers which are linux and windows ones
<eubenesa> toma-: im on the part where you choose your partitioning method
<Toma-> eubenesa: nice. u'll want about 5gb for / and the rest for /home
<mgedmin> qwerxy, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<qwerxy> mgedmin: thanks
<Lardarse> Toma-: i do now... why do all of these f..... kernel numbers look th same :-(
<eubenesa> toma-: do i choose manuel partitioning?
<nox-Hand> mauper: Cheers, will try
<Toma-> eubenesa: yes
<mauper> nox-Hand: np
<ompaul> Jamy, you should look at xnc - vnc - ssh - and exporting X across the wire - it depends on what machines do what jobs and what you really want to achieve how fast your network is and lots of other stuff
<Toma-> Lardarse: because theyre all the same, just slightly different... expand the column and see that theres more after the numbers
<eubenesa> toma-: there are options like raid, lvm, etc.
<Toma-> eubenesa: none of them
<Lardarse> Toma-: yeah :-S i found it now...
<whyameye> how do I add universe and multiverse repositories in Breezy?
<AlexRM> Hey, Guys I need a Good PHP Editor with GOOD synatx highlighting and functionlity, know of any?
<eubenesa> toma-: so like level partitioning?
<mauper> AlexRM: quanta not good enough ?
<ompaul> Jamy, i.e. there are plenty of ways to do it, do you move files out to the local machines and back or do you do something else do you serve them across the wire and if so what speed is the lan and what happens when more than one machine tries to access data on the server (and it does not have to be the same data)
<Toma-> eubenesa: level partitioning?
<ompaul> Jamy, and with that I am off shopping
<AlexRM> mauper, don't realy like it that much, is there an alternative?
<mycket> AlexRM, (X)Emacs?
<Jamy> ompaul : thanks
<mauper> AlexRM: nedit ... scnr ;)
<eubenesa> toma-: i meant guided partitioning
<Toma-> Lardarse: whats the exact error again? what file is needed?
<Toma-> eubenesa: yes
<eubenesa> ok
<Lardarse> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<Lardarse> but it's there now...
<Toma-> ahh sooper
<Lardarse> i'm gonna try it again...
<eubenesa> toma-: then it has resize scsi1, erase entire disk, erase entire disk and use lvm, use the largest free space, manually edit partition size
<Toma-> eubenesa: you've installed something on it before?
<eubenesa> yeah windows xp
<Toma-> and you want to get rid of it?
<eubenesa> but i guess i need to do a new installation after installing ubuntu
<eubenesa> yeah i want to get rid of it
<eubenesa> and get it back later with dual-boot
<Toma-> i see.
<eubenesa> should i go manually edit here?
<Toma-> well, delete that partition firstly
<Toma-> yes
<eubenesa> ok
<eubenesa> so erase entire disk?
<Toma-> yep
<eubenesa> with using lvm or no?
<Toma-> yeh use lvm
<eubenesa> now i have three partitions
<Toma-> ...3?
<Toma-> what are they called?
<eubenesa> lvm vg ubuntu root, lvm vg ubuntu swap, and scsi1 sda
<Toma-> ok delete all them
<Akonkwa> I just installed ubuntu, and internet does not work. What can I do ?
<eubenesa> ok
<ggg> ggg hi, I wonder why wen I issue a set command in a terminal window inside GNOME the result is different from the output I get wen issuing the same command in a simple common login(no X).Does GNOME change my environment variables??
<rambo3> play gnome games?
<Jxpx> akonkwa
<Dr_Acemaster> lmao
<mycket> akonkwa, open a console and type sudo pppoeconf
<Jxpx> u must configure the adsl
<lysis> how can i merge my unpartitioned space into my current root partition without formatting?
<Toma-> lysis: google ext3 resize
<lysis> thank you sir.
<Akonkwa> mycket : ok be right back
<ggg> Hi, I wonder why when I issue a set command in a terminal window inside GNOME the result is different from the output I get wen issuing the same command in a simple common login(no X).Does GNOME change my environment variables??
<eubenesa> toma- it doesnt let me do anything
<eubenesa> toma- hold on
<mgedmin> ggg, the other way around
<Toma-> eubenesa: youre in the manual editing partionioner?
<ggg> how is that?
<daje> anyone know a good bittorrent client to use?
<mgedmin> ggg, when you run something in a terminal, your .bashrc gets processed; when you run something directly from gone, .bashrc is not touched
<mgedmin> ggg, if you need to set some environment variables for programs you launch with Alt+F2 or from the menus, then set them in ~/.gnomerc
* mgedmin sources his ~/.bashrc from ~/.gnomerc, but that can be a bit dangerous
<ggg> well.. I had set JAVA_HOME and PATH variables in /etc/profile which works great in the alt-F2 f3 etc... I need same behavior inside GNOME
<eubenesa> toma- yeah
<ggg> I meant alt ctr F2
<eubenesa> toma- be right back
<Toma-> eubenesa: i gotoo go
<Toma-> *got to
<mgedmin> ggg, either set them in ~/.gnomerc also, or source /etc/profile
<ggg> mgedmin, I need to set GLOBAL always true every user ALWAYS VALID variables... where would you suggest me to set them????
<mgedmin> ggg, /etc/environment perhaps
<ggg> yes! I put them in environment, but  inside GNOME, terminal dont see them!
<mgedmin> ggg, you said you put them in /etc/profile, not in /etc/environment
<Dr_Willis> in the gnome terminal - that should be reading the .bashrc and/or .bash_profile as well.
<ggg> I tried both... no luck inside GNOME
<mgedmin> hmm
<mgedmin> ggg, did you log out & log in after you changed /etc/environment?
<Lardarse> Toma-: it restarted fine, until the screensaver kicked in, and crashed the computer. i tried to hard-restart, but x crashed on loading, so i used grub to boot in recovery mode and reconfigure x to use the nv driver
<ggg> I didnt touch(neither want to) any personal file... I want this variables to be available WORLD WIDE
<valles> mwe: USER and GROUP in APACHE...  what are those?
<Toma-> wow...
<Lardarse> Toma-: wow  knew how to make it not crash ? or wow, it crashed ?
<Toma-> Lardarse: id love to help but i gotta get some sleep. its 12:27 here :S
<Lardarse> Toma-: np
<Toma-> wow it freaked out when it shouldnt have :D
<raf256> HELP
<Lardarse> Toma-: i'll post on the forums...
<raf256> how the f. can I install crusader?
<raf256> also, is there any FTP client other then gftp?
<raf256> graphical one best
<sikor_sxe> kasablanca
<Dr_Willis> raf256,  theres Dozens of different ftp clients out.
<ggg> yes mgedmin , I did...  and
<raf256> Dr_Willis, I have 5.04 ... what ftp clients are there?
<ggg> will try again...
<Toma-> Lardarse: also, try asking again at different times of the day
<termo> Can anyone tell me when (and whicht file is responsible for this) sound-card-modules are loaded at boot-time?
<Toma-> nehoo. cyas.
<Lardarse> Toma-: i sleep at other times of theday ;-P
<Lardarse> cya
<Dr_Willis> raf256,  i tend to use good old 'mc' for my meger ftp needs.. search synaptic for 'ftp' and see what others are there.
<lysis> ok i found QTPARTED,  and it allows me to create partitions, but not merge uncreated space onto an existing partition. am i able to create a /home partition without breaking my box?
<akonkwa2> mycket: i did sudo ppoeconf, but it didn' find the access concentrator
<mycket> akonkwa2 do you have a dsl-router? Or ist your dsl-modem directly connected to the pc?
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  it should let ya merge them.. unless i guess they are seperated by another partition.
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  oh wait.. i reread tht.. :P youmean expand an existing partition - to include unallocated space.
<lysis> they're separeted by swap
<akonkwa2> mycket: my computer connects to the net via a cable modem using ethernet interface
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  heck - ya can always delete/remake a swap parttion afterwards.
<akonkwa2> mycket: I don't have a router , it's connected directly
<lysis> i'll try that . . .
<lysis> won't let me delete swap because it is mounted.
<mycket> akonkwa2, but cable modem - mo dsl via telephone line?
<raf256> omg1
<raf256> how do I install mysql + php?
<raf256> I need some non-free repos?
<GoyangFC> hey im on the installation and i need help on partitioning my hdd
<akonkwa2> mycket: cable modem. No telephone line. I should also mention that I ran the installation with the computer being disconnected from them modem
<rambo3> !iptables
<ubotu> rambo3: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<raf256> how to install mysql-php?
<rambo3> type !php
<raf256> !php
<ubotu> I heard lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Dandel> how do i get firefox 1.5 to install when the latest verison on ubuntu is 1.0.7 :/
<_jason> Dandel, /topic
<mycket> akonkwa2, hm. then i cannot really help. Just one guess: your pc and the modem ar in different subnets and cannot find each other...
<marc_> whats the standart folder for apache-server?
<akonkwa2> mycket: How do I find out the subnet of my modem?
<mycket> akonkwa, eg modem: 192.168.78.1 and your pc 192.168.0.1
<mycket> akonkwa, shold be a hint in the manual
<JzE> marc_: I think it's /var/www
<r3tex> what is the default filesystem in ubuntu?
<marc_> JzE, thx! :D
<JzE> :)
<McHammer> ext3
<anewman> marc_ - Apache stores files in several folders. If you go into Synaptic and go to the apache packages, you can list the files it installs, and where they are.
<sikor_sxe> i want to start a script when my wlan cardbus-adapter is put in
<sikor_sxe> how can i do this?
<raf256> how do I create a new database?
<raf256> database BASE for user USER with passowrd PASS?
<marc_> anewman, yeah, but if i type: /usr/blablabla start
<mister_roboto> Dandel: you  can always just go get it from the web site and install it manually. that's what I did
<marc_> anewman, nothing happend
<mwe> valles: I believe the User and Group directives are the user and group the daemon should run as
<anewman> marc_ - Just click on the package, Properties--->Installed files
<Dandel> ahuh... what about updating alsa to the newst version... don't i need some packages for that?
<kapputu> how do I mount smb drives on bootup?
<marc_> anewman: ok, are they getting then started?
<anewman> marc_ - apt-get should set the paths for you. You should be able to type apachectl -start from anywhere
<marc_> DsS|Skywalker: hi
<Bog_> hello
<Bog_> can anyone suggest a popular Linux media manager (like MusicMatch, Windows Media Player or iTunes)?
<anewman> marc_ - No go?
<mister_roboto> Dandel: you don't need anything additional to run FF 1.5, just unpack the tgz and you're all set. it feels snappier to me, and i like the drag/relocate tab feature.
<marc_> anewman: wait, im trying
<fenril> Bog_, Amarok Muine
<TenPlus1> Q.) Will xUbuntu have wireless control/wizards etc. like gnome and kde ???
<termo> ok
<termo> i still don't get it
<Bog_> fen: do they handle video as well?
<fenril> no
<fenril> Totem does
<fenril> vlc
<termo> i removed all relevant entries from /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, and still my snd-cmipci gets loaded :S
<TenPlus1> vlc rocks!!!
<termo> why is that?
<Bog_> fen: any that do both audio and video?
<fenril> TenPlus1, YEAH \o/
<Dr_Willis> Terminus,  the hotplug service is loading it perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> oops..
<fenril> Bog_, yes
<kapputu> how do I mount smb drives on bootup?
<Dr_Willis> termo, ,  the hotplug service is loading it perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> :P sorry terminus.
<Johnson> hi
<marc_> anewman: not go
<termo> Dr_Willis: hmm, I'll have a look at that, tnaks
<termo> tnx
<marc_> anewman: apache is installed
<rem_> in /etc/fstab i would guess kapput ..
<marc_> anewman: but how can istart it trou shell/terminal?
<fenril> Bog_, totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<rem_> thats where i mounted nfs at startup ..
<anewman> marc_ Do you know which version? It's possible you may need to type apache2ctl
<fenril> better
<vbgunz> Howdo you run a .RUN file?
<Dr_Willis> termo,  the module blacklist is in /etc/hotplug/blacklist  ( i think, someone just asked about an hr ago about it)
<Johnson> dose anyone know where some good tutorials for hping i just downloaded it and no nothing i googled it but i couldnt fin nothing usefull
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  what are ya trying to .run anyway?
<valles> mwe: I just installed it ... what user is it using?
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: that ET frmo yesterday :P
<Dr_Willis> sh whatver.run, or chmod +x whatever.run then ./whatever.run
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  i just did a ./whatever.run :P
<vbgunz> :P
<termo> Dr_Willis: Ah, thanks thanks thanks! That's what I need!
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  also i ran it as a user, and dident isntall it system wide.. i hit 'cancle' whenit asked about the system wide install. so it installed to the users home dir.
<Bog_> fen: it looks like totem is only video
<marc_> anewman: just a sec
<esj> problem with building xen disk images.   following http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/UbuntuHoaryHowTo I get a disk image which makes xen fail with an: "Error: Device 2049 (vbd) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working."  error message
<mister_roboto> Johnson: that's funny, I just googled it after you said that and there is  TON of info on hping
<TenPlus1> Q.) Will xUbuntu have wireless control/wizards etc. like gnome and kde ???
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: its finally running...
<mister_roboto> Johnson: the THIRD link has a pile of tutorials on a wiki.  the VERY FIRST link is to the home page with plenty of docs
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  and it only took 24 hrs!
<fenril> Bog
<fenril> no
<fenril> audio too
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: haha, I fell asleep :P
<gimmulf> How do i start openoffice from terminal?
<mjr> gimmulf, "ooffice"
<mjr> gimmulf, or ooffice2
<fenril> ooffice2 -writer
<Bog_> fen: ok... it has a media library?
<gimmulf> thanks
<esj> which is very odd since debootstrap installs hotplug
<CarlFK> anyone know what the recomended JRE is?  (last I checked it wasn't Sun's )
<Agrajag> last I checked it was sun's
<fenril> ooffice2 -calc
<TenPlus1> CarlFK: Sun JRE 1.5.0_06 I think is the latest and greatest
<marc_> anewman: 2.0.53
<fenril> Bog_, er
<marc_> anewman: 2.0.53ubuntu5.3
<anewman> marc_ /usr/sbin for apache
<EdLin> CarlFK, if you're on x86 or sparc, Sun's Java is the best
<marc_> anewman: im trying, just a sec
<fenril> a library, i dunno.
<Johnson> any one here know anything about hping2?
<gimmulf> Hmm getting this hen trying to start openoffice2:  [Java framework]  Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!
<CarlFK> but there are licencing issues with Sun, so the ubuntu team was trying to use others
<daje> anyone know a good bittorrent client to use?
<fenril> It crashes for me
<fenril> dapper
<fenril> :(
<TenPlus1> would rather use Sun's Java tho... keep it official... Microsoft already screwed up on that one with their own jrl;s
<Dandel> mister_roboto, what about configuring the dumb sound... i gotta remap the 5.1 outputs :/
<Dr_Willis> daje,  theres a p2p wiki page on theUbuntu Wiki that reviews most of them.
<EdLin> CarlFK, if you're concerned abotut licensing you can use some incomplete but free-as-in-freedom jdks. A jre plugin hasn't been finished yet though.
<daje> Dr_Willis: cheers
<carthik>  I am trying to access my mounted iPod and amarok keeps telling me "Could not mount device, please mount it and try again" - what can I do to fix this?
<marc_> anewman: i found it, how to start now?
<anewman> marc_ Just want to let you know, I'm fairly knew at this...But I did just get Apache/MySQL/PHP working on a machine just the other day......I'll try to help but may not be the most qualified.
<Dr_Willis> daje,  gnome also comes with one i thought. minimal, but it works.
<EdLin> CarlFK, (hint, blackdown is not free as in freedom)
<carthik>  It worked once before - remounting, and physically removing the usb cable and putting it back in don't help
<marc_> anewman: i, glad for any help, thanks anyway :)
<lysis> i'm having weird problems with gnome.  i hope i don't have to format or anything.  sometimes when i boot it says "cannot find the icon for enemy-territory" and enemy-territory has a huge question mark. and it won't let me run opera too.
<marc_> anewman: i found it, how to start now?
<mister_roboto> Johnson: just go to the damn wiki and read! jesus...   wiki.hping.org.    tells you everything you need to know.
<anewman> marc_ Try sudo apache2ctl -k start
<CarlFK> EdLin: I was looking for something that would run Azureus, figured I would see how well it worked
<Stork> is there someway that i can close a program that's frozen?
<TenPlus1> open the task manager
<mister_roboto> Dandel: configure sound? remap 5.1 output?   I thought you were just talking about running Firefox 1.5?  You don't need to do anything with your sound for that
<Typh00N> I have a question on Ubuntu 5.10 installation, can anyone help me?
<marc_> anewman: theres standing: apache's alreay running
<EdLin> CarlFK, swing apps don't run well on free jdks
<marc_> anewman: so, how can i see now the controls or properties from apache?
<spacey> Typh00N, just ask the question
<anewman> Stork System Tools ---> System manager then End Process
<n3xuxn0> i m new user of ubuntu and i have installed the ubuntu 5.10 but into default installion there isn't gcc why?
<CarlFK> EdLin: what is "swing" ?
<anewman> marc_ Test it just to make sure. Open the browser and type localhost
<spacey> n3xuxn0, because you don't need it for normal desktop usage
<Mabus06> system  monitor not system manager
<EdLin> n3xuxn0, aptitude install build-essential
<EdLin> CarlFK, a Java GUI library that due to patent considerations is one of the least well implemented parts of Java for free jdks.
<valles> mwe: Ok I did everything on the wiki and Firefox still tries to download the php file
<anewman> n3xuxn0 - Ubuntu is more of a desktop for normal people. You can install gcc with Synaptic.
<n3xuxn0> ok thanks
<CarlFK> EdLin: thanks.
<anewman> n3xuxn0 By nirmal people I mean people who most likely will NOT be developing software.
<spacey> n3xuxn0, like EdLin said install the build-essential package
<marc_> anewman: hey, its working. its the "docs" directory right? how can i install now php and mysql, for my intranet local?
<Typh00N> During the ubuntu 5.10 installation, after I've done the partitioning, it goes onto "Installing the base system" part. When does it ask me in which drive I want to install ubuntu? or does it just install ubuntu in the ext3 partition?
<anewman> marc_ If you are looking for configuration files it will be /etc/apache2
<CarlFK> EdLin: I figured it would "help" if I tried the others, maybe file some bug reports, which might help make them better
<mo|ubuntu> where can I find id3tag?
<mo|ubuntu> /usr/bin/audio-convert: line 719: id3tag: command not found
<marc_> anewman: ok thanks for all!! are that files now in the internet in my apache directory or only local or only on my pc?
<mgedmin> Typh00N, you choose the destination during partitioning -- if you've created only one ext3 partition, that's where it will be installed
<anewman> To install php and MySql just use Synaptic. I don't remember the exact packages.
<mgedmin> mo|ubuntu, try apt-cache search id3tag
<sikor_sxe> my wireless adapter doesn't come up at boot. i have to manually modprobe it. what can i do about this?
<n3xuxn0> ok sorry but i have another question: i logged into sys with normal user and if i write on terminal sudo apt-get install buil-essential it return me a message-error sudo_unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<anewman> marc_ I don't understand that last question.
<anewman> marc_ Your website will be in /var/www
<n3xuxn0> i try to add ubuntu to /etc/hosts but i cannot modify the file because i have not the permission
<mgedmin> mo|ubuntu, although it doesn't work too well for your query...
<n3xuxn0> why this?
<Mabus06> How do I change it back so that in the workspace manager, each workspace shows the icon of the program that's maximised in it? (hard to explain, but it's like this by default... for instance I might see a rhythmbox logo in the selector for workspace 3)
<mgedmin> mo|ubuntu, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=id3tag&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<Typh00N> mgedmin, I have to hard drives, one has ntfs partition, and the other gets ext3 and swap. So ubuntu will be installed in the hard drive with ext3 and swap without deleting or changing the hd with ntfs ?
<marc_> anewman: i mean, can i give people in different countrys rights, that they upload stuff on my server? is that possible?
<valles> mwe: Ok I did everything on the wiki and Firefox still tries to download every single php file
<EdLin> CarlFK, swing apps are often close to non-operational on free sdks. Luckily swt, despite it's drawbacks, seems to more able to be implemented.
<mgedmin> Typh00N, yes, but it will also install a boot loader (GRUB) in the MBR
<Typh00N> mgedmin, about the boot loader. Which one is better - LILO or GRUB ?
<anewman> marc_ If I understand your question, Yes...It is possible. But most likely they will be connecting via FTP. I don't *think* Apache will let anyone upload anything.
<mgedmin> Typh00N, GRUB
<Typh00N> whjat's the difference ?
<anewman> marc_ I think you may want to throw an FTP server on your machine perhaps?
<dokkeri> Typh00N: grub is easier to set up but I guess it's a matter of preference. Never had any problems with either
<marc_> anewman: YES that what i mean, i have no clue, how to get one and install one, would be VERY nice if u could help me
<oxez> Typh00N: grub looks nicer than LILO iirc
<Typh00N> and is grub easy to configure ?
<mister_roboto> http://lwn.net/Articles/89772/            <---- LILO vs GRUB
<Typh00N> thanx
<martin__> hi, i have a quick question
<martin__> on my ubuntu machine I run an apache server
<anewman> marc_ Give me a sec. Let me take a look...I have not done an FTP server in a while. I can steer you in the right direction though...
<martin__> but I can
<martin__> but i can't access it by it's hostname on a windows machine
<marc_> anewman: hey thanks, yes im waiting
<martin__> I have to go by IP, how can I fix that?
<jackmacokc> i am upgrading my hard drive, and used ghost to copy my existing ubuntu files to a new drive. i need help re-installing grub
<mycket> martin__, either install a Nameserver or edit the host file on your WIN machine and put your linuxbox in there
<alejandrodelloco> howdy all
<martin__> oh okay, I'll look into a nameserver but that might get tricky. the HOSTS file is easy though
<martin__> thanks
<alejandrodelloco> I have a query
<alejandrodelloco> I just intalled Breezy on an amd64 box
<alejandrodelloco> and when I try to log in to a gnome session, nothing happens
<alejandrodelloco> I just get that blank brown screen and a pointer
<alejandrodelloco> and gnome doesn't start
<mo|ubuntu> mgedmin: thanx man! you saved my day :)
<jackmacokc> when i do sudo grub-install /dev/hda1 it tells me it 'could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device'
<anewman> marc_ The people who you are going to allow access to this....Are you going to give them each a user ID and password, or do you want to allow anonymous access?
<mister_roboto> jackmacokc: did you already put a filesystem on your new drive?
<kapputu> what's the executable name for Imagemagick?
<spola> alejandrodelloco, i had the same problem ... reset your session
<jackmacokc> mister_roboto, i disk duped my existing ubuntu installation from one drive to the other, so i assume it should be setup the same
<alejandrodelloco> how do I do this
<spola> (but on x86)
<marc_> anewman: with id would be betther
<alejandrodelloco> failsafe gnome doesn't work either
<alejandrodelloco> I tried failsafe terminal and I managed to get a pseudo-gnome session by running metacity and gnome-panel
<alejandrodelloco> but gnome-session is just
<nelsmar> XD i keep skipping over it i know its here somewhere, where in kernel config would affect my terms from opening after kernel decompresses(no ubuntu boot screen... no login just sits after it says uncompressing linux and after a min goes into X
<alejandrodelloco> tarded
<mister_roboto> jackmacokc: /dev/hda1 is the second partition on your first drive, is that waht you want? or is it hdb? a second drive?
<jackmacokc> mister_roboto, it is? whats the first partition?
<mister_roboto> i'm sorry... i mean first partition on first drive
<jackmacokc> /dev/hda0?
<mister_roboto> you just want /dev/hda
<anewman> marc_ Great....Go to google, and do a search for Ubuntu secure ftp server  The second link down should get you going. It is a step by step guide...Much better than what I could tell you I think. Let me know if that helps?
<mister_roboto> for the install
<jackmacokc> mister_roboto, it gives me the same error when i do sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<mister_roboto> jackmacokc: or /dev/hdb for a second drive, whatever    you don't put the partition on the grub-install
<nelsmar> tty support or something isnt it? got everythign else pretty much going but.... i need to compile in nvidia drivers(7667 prefered) , but no tty = no driver ><
<masingerz> helo
<nelsmar> hello :X
<valles> mwe: I have problems with firefox and php
<anewman> marc_ That will allow people to connect to your machine and send files to you. And also get files from you...But there are good configuration options so they can't get everything.
<valles> definetely
<jackmacokc> mister_roboto, this will be the first and only drive. I Ghosted the drive from my working ubuntu disk
<nelsmar> anyone, with the kernel? i searched forums ... no luck an i just cant seem to find the problem
<qwerxy> trying to install ubuntu onto a partition which already has it installed - - getting error no root volume...?
<ortner> Hiho
<qwerxy> have formatted as ext3...
<marc_> anewman: thanks man, your very cool! ill try it now
<TonySt> ok, I'm trying to install a slave (secondary) hard drive on my ubuntu machine. I've disconnected primary, reformatted the one i'm using for slave, and creating a primary DOS partition on slave. Is that the right thing to do?
<qwerxy> how do i make ubuntu install choose that partition as the correct one?
<mister_roboto> jackmacokc: sorry never used ghost and don't know how that works with formatting/etc on a new drive. grub-install /dev/hda should work if, in fact, the drive is device hda and it has a filesystem.  dunno what to tell you
<vbgunz>  Dr_Willis: how do I kill ET? I just ran top and don't see it listed... I think I need to change my video driver before I play :P
<jackmacokc> mister_roboto, you think i should mkfs.ext3 that partition? hmmm
<anewman> marc_ One thing you may want to look into also....Is an ftp server utilizing SSL. With a normal ftp server user names and passwords are not encrypted.
<nelsmar> qwerxy didnt ubuntu let you choose? it wasnt automatic for me... in the partition manager i had to flag each partition as what it should be used for
<jackmacokc> mister_roboto, how do i list all my partitions and what file systems they have?
<anewman> marc_ There are some ftp-ssl packages in Synaptic.
<qwerxy> nelsmar: i'm trying to do that too
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: I got it
<mister_roboto> jackmacokc: "sudo fdisk -l" works
<qwerxy> nelsmar: how did you specify which partition is the root one?
<nelsmar> qwerxy and it isnt letting you choose? i had a "special" computer XD i have 5 partitions.....
<qwerxy> nelsmar: lol ok - i only have 3
<nelsmar> qwerxy did you open the partition manager from the install cd?
<anewman> marc_ Also, if you are not going to be using apache, I personally would uninstall it.
<qwerxy> nelsmar: yes
<nelsmar> 0.o if only i remembered what it looked like lol
<qwerxy> lol k
<nelsmar> tryng to remember it was about 2 weeks ago ><
<qwerxy> nelsmar: should i say - ex3 journaling file system?
<nelsmar> qwerxy what do you see on the partition screen, are you there now?
<Sarkie> lo
<qwerxy> nelsmar: yes
<nelsmar> oh are you askign what TO use?
<qwerxy> nelsmar: eh?
<nelsmar> i use reiser 0.o i was goign to do reiser4 cause when i used to use linux peopel were excited about it but i guess it never hit off and no one supports...... so i kinda oopsed and ment to run ext3
<nelsmar> ide use ext3 on your root
<jackmacokc> is gparted or qtparted installed on the breezy live cd?
<qwerxy> right
<marc_> anewman: why?
<nelsmar> that or reiserFS, reiser is faster out of hte box. but over time it getes cluttered and slows down a bit
<kapputu> I have 256MB RAM and 500Meg swap. IS it a good idea to increase the swap size? I find firefox use a lot of virtual memory
<nelsmar> qwerty sorry XD i thought you couldnt figure out how to make it root lol
<anewman> marc_ An SSL ftp server will be a little more secure.
<jackmacokc> kapputu: no
<mister_roboto> jackmacokc: this is useful too "sudo parted /dev/hda print"
<mjr> kapputu, you're probably fine with that
<qwerxy> nelsmar: ok that's fine - but then when i proceed - it says "no root file system is defined"
<marc_> anewman: ah ok, i thought apache will let ppl send and get files from my pc :D
<anewman> marc_ As far as Apache....I believe keep things as simple as possible...If you don't need it, get rid of it....It will be more secure with out.
<nelsmar> ewwwww
<nelsmar> reminds me of the damn kernel i did
<jackmacokc> mister_roboto, Warning: The partition table on /dev/hda is inconsistent
<anewman> marc_ Apache is a web server. If you wanted to have your own web site on your PC.
<nelsmar> OHHHH
<jackmacokc> mister_roboto, you know how i can repair that?
<nelsmar> when you select its partition there is a line that says what it is
<nelsmar> i think third line... it is likely blank, hit enter and select root
<anewman> marc_ You could set up Apache so people can get files from you...But they will not be able to send anything to you...Unless they emailed it or something like that.
<nelsmar> did it say root on the screen where yous eelcted ext3? errrr where you add ext3
<anewman> marc_ FTP will let people send and get files.
<kapputu> is there any way to prevent firefox from bloating if I leave the machine on??
<sharkey> Hello folks i have a bit of a question here.
<mo|ubuntu> mgedmin: could you help me again: mp3_encode is missing to... :-/
<mister_roboto> jackmacokc: don't want to give you bad info. i'm not an expert. you could try rewriting the partition table with parted or one of the gui frontends like qtparted (kde) or the gnone what (gparted?)
<sharkey> On my computor i have debian suse and ubuntu
<Exxcaliber> bloating?
<kapputu> or do I need to restart every now and then?
<nelsmar> hey has anyone used cedega with silkroad? i googled and nothing.... i "borrowed" a copy to see if it was going to work with 4.4x no luck ; / but i dont want to pay for 5.0 if it sint going to work its useless to me...
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, bloating?
<sharkey> I would like to delete suse and debian but have the memory go to ubuntu's pariction
<sharkey> Is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz - got it going?
<nelsmar> suse didnt like me lol
<mgedmin> mo|ubuntu, the link I gave you lets you search Ubuntu packages for file names, try it
<mgedmin> mo|ubuntu, packages.ubuntu.com
<kapputu> Exxcaliber, like taking 334MB of virtual memory
<jansson> How do I upgrade from 05.04 to 05.10?
<sharkey> anyone.
<Exxcaliber> sharkey, only the data in your personal folders
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  memory? you mean drive space?
<sharkey> yeah drive space
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, wow.. that must be a bug, why don't you try to update firefox?
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  you got all 3 installed allready?
<Exxcaliber> it doesn't act that stupid on my pc.
<_jason> ubotu, tell jansson about breezy
<Maniqui> hi, in my "grub" menu (at start-up), I have duplicated options for Ubuntu. I think this happened after doing some automatic upgrades...
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: no, I think it has something to do with my driver... I have an nvidia card but like the nv driver as it gives me better resolution... I just changed my driver to nvidia and need to restart x to try again... one minute please
<sharkey> DR yeah i do i want debian and suse off
<sharkey> I wanna keep ubuntu
<sharkey> But have it have all the drive space
<marc_> anewman: ah opk, thx.
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  better res? tht shouldent be.. :P
<Exxcaliber> Maniqui, it's supposed to be like that, atleast if the kernel versions differ.
<nelsmar> jansson couple ways, ib eleive one is you can click System->Administration->Update Manager, Prefrences - > Add CD
<marc_> anewman: can other ppl in my home-network see the files on my apache webserver?
<nelsmar> and burn the 5.10 cd
<kapputu> Exxcaliber, I have the latest one from the repo
<Maniqui> I have one option that says "Ubuntu 2.xxxxx.9" (dont remember the exact number) and other option that says "Ubuntu 2.xxxxxxx.10"
<Maniqui> Exxcaliber, but I dont have two Ubuntus installed
<Quest-Master> 2.6.10?
<nelsmar> another you can add..... and add a breezy server to the repositorys.... and then it will detect all the updates from 5.04 to 5.10
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: I get 1400x1050 with the nv driver but can't play games whereas I can only get 1280x1024 with the nvidia driver :P
<anewman> marc_ No. Unless, you have "shared" the folders.
<prasert> hello everybosy
<rambo3> if 2.xx.10 works you can uninstall 2.xxx.9
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, from the ubuntu stable repo or some unofficial one? hehe
<n3xuxn0> i logged into sys with normal user and if i write on terminal sudo apt-get install buil-essential it return me a message-error sudo_unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname() why this? sorry for my bad english
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  you could just reforamt the 2 partitions and mount them as /home or similer and use them that way. or qtparted and merge them
<marc_> anewman: back again
<nelsmar> i likd the 2.6.9 kernel mroe than the 2.6.10 kernel with breezy 0.o
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: it's cool, I am shutting down vmware and some other apps now to give it a try...
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  egads man - what kind of monitor ya got :P
<sharkey> how do i merge them
<anewman> marc_ The only thing they would be able to see was if they were in a web browser and they typed "http://yourmachine
<Maniqui> aaaaaah, how is that, rambo? Do I have two kernels installed? (totally newbie hear)
<Maniqui> hear = here
<kapputu> Exxcaliber, you mean I should get one from unstable? How do I add that to sources.lst?
<anewman> marc_ They would see the same thing you saw when you typed localhost.
<Exxcaliber> Exxcaliber, does the kernel version differ? Cause if they do its good. GRUB just want to make sure that if it updates to the newest kenrel and it doesnt work, then you can use the old one
<nelsmar> better laptop support sonypi worked on the 2.6.9, they forgot to patch 2.6.10 or something like that... never actualy looked why it didnt work i just made a new kernel
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: just a regular crt :)
<sharkey> Dr_Willis, can i pm you i cant keep up with this chat
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  Ugh a crt! :P
<Exxcaliber> Maniqui, Yeah kinda newbish :P
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: brb, starting x again
<n3xuxn0> someone can help me?
<marc_> anewman: ok lemme test it, i got another pc next to me, but its windows ... is it a problem?
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  theres not much else to say. depends on exactlyu you want to do with the drive/space.
<anewman> marc_ No.
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, no no.. you should only get one from the stable rep
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  qtparted, or gparted and rearange them how ya like. is the basics
<sharkey> Dr_Willis, i want to have all the space be ubuntu
<nelsmar> anyone here good with kernels? i made a boo boo and no tty's are avaiable lol
<marc_> it works
<marc_> anewman: it works
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, and thats what you did right?
<Maniqui> Yep. But again, is it correct to have two options in grub? if yes, that means that everytime I update the kernell I will have a new option in grub? :S
<anewman> marc_ Good.
<Exxcaliber> Maniqui, Yes
<marc_> anewman: so if i would do now .html files into my apache docs folder, will they be showen?
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  ubuntu can use all the partitions seperatly  by mountng them.  or ya can try to merge them all into one huge partition with the parted tools.
<anewman> marc_ Yes.
<kapputu> Exxcaliber, yes I don't have any unofficial source
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, okay.. Thats strange..
<sharkey> Dr_Willis, the partictions are already there how do i re-mount them?
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  but remove/merging partitions - may confuse your boot loader.
<rambo3> maniqui its not updating its installing a new one
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  edit the fstab and add new entryes for the partitions.
<jansson> _jason, nelsmar: Thanks, that info really should be avaible from the start page imo, or atleast in an easy to find way on the w3iki.
<anewman> marc_ Right now, you probably see something that says apache2_default?
<Maniqui> Thanks, Exxcaliber. The "workaround" is editing the file that I have in my "active" partition, am I right? (i mean, I have found a file that has information about grub)
<kapputu> I'm using 1.07
<marc_> anewman: thats very good and mysql and php must be installed extra? because i want to make dynamic pages with php in my network, so my family can see "buyinglists and maybe cooking-books". u know?
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, Firefox is not supposed to take up that much ram at all, so i guess you are gonna have to check for updates or add another rep, and get an unstable version, which might have fixed the bug.
<sharkey> Dr_Willis, i just want a easy way to have suse and debian off and leave ubuntu on or just be able to write to the other ones and pulls stuff from them
<marc_> anewman: right, it works :d
<sharkey> because my ubuntu partiction is small
<Maniqui> ok, rambo3, so can I uninstall one (the older one)?
<anewman> marc_ Yes. You would need php and mysql for dynamic sites.
<qwerrttyy> I installed nvidia-glx-legacy for my tnt2 riva but I get "FATAL: error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatilen/nvidia.ko): No such device" What could be the problem?
<Exxcaliber> Maniqui, yes.. it's called menu.grub and it's placed in your boot partition
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, you can find info on adding another rep, in the ubuntu starter guide.
<nelsmar> jansson it wasnt? >< doh figured it was
<nelsmar> good luck! :D
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  'pull stuff from them' ? if you want to keep the suse and other data.. then mount them  and your ubuntu system can have full access to the partitions.
<anewman> marc_ and may I suggest phpmyadmin to help you administer your MySQL.
<marc_> anewman: i already downloaded and installed them with synaptic, do u know how to set them up and make them work together with apache?
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, have a quick question.
<rambo3> yes if the new one is working without problems. but its justt better to have both and just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, bring it on
<marc_> anewman: yes i need that too, i know that from internet-servers
<sharkey> Dr_Willis, could you help me in pm because i have no clue how to do any of this
<sharkey> Please
<anewman> marc_ Yes. But it would probably take me all day. I spent some time Thurs and Fri getting it to work for me.
<Maniqui> thanks, rambo3. And how do i uninstall programs from the GUI? using Synaptic?
<Trackilizer> hdb1 has been mounted and is displayed on my desktop, i just wanted to know how to change the settings so that i can not only read but also write onto the partition.
<Trackilizer> It's a FAT32 partition
<Exxcaliber> Okay..
<marc_> anewman: oh, so do you know then any tutorials/howto for me?
<anewman> marc_ But if you installed that stuff from Synaptic...it should all be there....You just need to configure it. I would bet PHP is probably working right now.
<kapputu> Exxcaliber, backports?
<sharkey> Dr_Willis,
<sharkey> pm?
<anewman> marc_ Yeah...Give me a sec to jog my memory.
<u|qos> hey guys ...
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, open the file called /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  a read of some of the  'linux mount  and hard drive' tutorials on google will get you the basics down.   googling for a good tutorial now.
<marc_> wait, ill get to my apache docs and test my php
<marc_> anewman: ok thx
<rambo3> yes just cahnge to advanced and search linux-image
<rambo3> and remove older one
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, Im not certain, please ask the firefox developers at #mozilla-firefox
<Trackilizer> Yes...
<u|qos> i cant connect to my apache server from internet... from lan it works
<sharkey> Dr_Willis, in ubuntu theres a disk manager and theres a format button what does that do...
<TonySt> I'm trying to format a slave harddrive for ubuntu.... What format type? Extended 2, 3, FAT, etc?
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, then find the line with your hdb1 part, and change the setting ro to rw
<mannyman> I downloaded a script file from this page but don't know how to run it http://christophe.delord.free.fr/en/adsl/index.html
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  format will erase the hard drive
<sharkey> GAH!
<Exxcaliber> then save the file, and do this in a terminal " umount /dev/hdb1
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  format will erase the partition selected - i guess is more exact
<sharkey> Ohh okay
<sharkey> And theres the other button
<anewman> marc_ Have you installed phpmyadmin with Synaptic?
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, and then type "mount -t /dev/hdb1"
<sharkey> status enable
<Dr_Willis> unless of course the drive has 1 partition. :P what else did ya think 'format' would do. :P
<sharkey> Whats that
<[cro] smiley> hi all
<marc_> anewman: there is no phpmyadmin in synaptic by me
<Trackilizer> Exxcaliber, i don't have anything there that say "ro"
<sharkey> Dr_Willis, whats the status inaccessible enable thingy
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  no clue - i nevre used those ubuntu tools. :P
<sharkey> gah
<anewman> marc_ Ok...One sec.
<Trackilizer> /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults        0       0
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, please paste the line with your hdb1 partition
<Exxcaliber> om
<TonySt> I'm trying to format a slave harddrive for ubuntu.... What format type? Extended 2, 3, FAT, etc?
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  i just normally manually edit the /etc/fstab and make it do what i want.
<nelsmar> http://pastebin.com/448457 if anyone wants to glance and see if im missing something..... i have no tty's
<Dr_Willis> sharkey, http://www.linuxvoodoo.com/resources/howtos/mounting/    seems to be a indepth tutorial of the fstab file.
<mannyman> I downloaded a script file from this page but don't know how to run it !
<mannyman> http://christophe.delord.free.fr/en/adsl/index.html
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, okay, where it says default, try putting rw instead, but this is on your own responsibility, i am not that familiar with mount commands..
<mannyman> please help !
<Exxcaliber> mannyman, type sh scriptname
<Exxcaliber> mannyman, in a terminal
<Trackilizer> Ok, i'll try that... is there anything else i could try, like to unmout the partion and re-mount it somehow?
<anewman> marc_ In Synaptic go to Settings ---> Repositories   Then +Add Universe and Multiverse. Then click OK.
<Dr_Willis> mannyman,  you really SHOULD at least give a summary of the problem.
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, sure, just unmount it and then remount it with this command "mount -t /dev/hdb1 -o rw" then it'll mount with read and write support
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, but it won't do it next time you rebooot
<nelsmar> i love this i have a centrino 1.73ghz lol.... when i compiled new kernel somethign goofed and it scales all the way to 163mhz at idle!!!! lmao
<nelsmar> its great
<mannyman> ok I got it fine
<mannyman> thanks guys
<mannyman> Exxcaliber, thanks
<qwerrttyy> I installed nvidia-glx-legacy for my tnt2 riva but I get "FATAL: error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatilen/nvidia.ko): No such device" What could be the problem?
<Dr_Willis> sharkey,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive  - covers in details also.. you allready got the drives partioned. you just need to mess with the mounting part.
<Exxcaliber> mannyman, ur welcome
<Trackilizer> Exxcaliber, the thing is i can't seem to be able to unmount it, i'm not root.
<mannyman> Dr_Willis, I just needed the command, thnaks
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, but you do know the root password, right?
<Trackilizer> All i do is right click it and click "unmount volume.
<Trackilizer> Yes i do.
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, ok
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, open up a terminal, type "sudo su"
<marc_> anewman: no, therey no phpmyadmin
<nelsmar> i cant beleive no one has an idea whats wrong with my kernel lol
<Trackilizer> Yes
<Exxcaliber> then you'll become root, for all further work in that terminal, Trackilizer
<Trackilizer> Well i used to do sudo -s for that...
<anewman> marc_ I forgot...Are you on Ubuntu 5.04?
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, then type the commands you wish to execute with root privilegies :)
<marc_> anewman: yes
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, i didn't knew one could do so :)
<[cro] smiley> how to make gdesklet clock to be on top?
<anewman> marc_ Ok...I am on 5.10...Give me a sec.
<AlexRM> Hey
<Trackilizer> i see, so what's the command to unmount a partition?
<AlexRM> Is there a MySQL Database Viewer for Linux?
<Exxcaliber> Hey AlexRM
<[cro] smiley> Gdesklets: toggling float mode doesn't work
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, guess :) "umount /dev/hdb1"
<Dr_Willis> note the lack of a N in umount
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> and dont ask me where it went.. I dident take it!
<Exxcaliber> Dr_Willis, yeah..
<HighHopes> Hello! I've just installed Breezy in server mode because I don't want to use Gnome.. What is the package I must use with apt-get to install xorg with the usual "startx" command?
<Trackilizer> lExxacliber, bash: unmount: command not found
<AlexRM> Is there a MySQL Database Viewer for Linux?
<Dr_Willis> HighHopes,  could apt-get install a window manager like fluxbox and it should also install all the needed X parts.
<marc_> anewman: ok. i got an other questions just with testing .php. how can i get trou databrowser root access?
<marc_> anewman: caus i want so do my new .php file into the apache foulder, but it says, i need root accedd
<HighHopes> Dr_Willis I thought that .. but .. nothing :( Only fluxbox and some other packages were installed ... but nothing about Xorg
<AlexRM> Is there a MySQL Database Viewer for Linux?  Please I really need one
<[cro] smiley> Can you add a task to Evolution from console?
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, its umount, without the N
<Dr_Willis> HighHopes,  thats odd.
<Trackilizer> Exxcaliber, sorry about that... stupid of me
<Trackilizer> :)
<Dr_Willis> HighHopes,  could try the 'xubuntu-desktop' metapackage but that may install some gnome-bits.
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, np, i did the same thing myself a bunch of times :)
<anewman> marc_ www.phpmyadmin.net Get the latest stable version.
<AlexRM> Is there a MySQL Database Viewer for Linux?
<kapputu> how do I upgrade firefox to 1.5??
<Dr_Willis> !info xprg
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  YES..  happy now?
<HighHopes> Dr_Willis : I installed xserver-xorg package and it installed so many things related with xorg.. but the command startx is not in my shell
<anewman> AlexRM - www.phpmyadmin.net
<AlexRM> Dr_Willis, not really :P need to know name of it
<mister_roboto> kapputu: it's not in the repository (see /topic) but you can just go download the tgz file and install it manually
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, add the unofficial reposotories, and then update firefox with synaptic.
<Dr_Willis> HighHopes,  it may just not be in your PATH
<mister_roboto> Exxcaliber: even better!
<marc_> anewman: thanks, im out for eat. cya
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,   too bad... you dident ask that. :P
<anewman> marc_ Not familiar with your errors. I was going to try to test php on your machine by trying phpmyadmin.
<Exxcaliber> mister_roboto, what?
<anewman> marc_ Later.
<safrican> hey
<masingerz> helo
<mister_roboto> Exxcaliber: i had just gotten the tgz and did it manually. didn't realize there was a repository that has it
<safrican> how come i don't see Luxi Sans in "System->Preferences->Font" ?
<safrican> i thought Luxi Sans was part of the Xorg Fonts,etc. ?
<AlexRM> anewman, that's browser based
<anewman> AlexRM - Yes. I don't know of any others...I'm just getting into this stuff myself.
<masingerz> numlock worked wooohooo
<AlexRM> :(
<anewman> AlexRM - It looks like it is pretty versatile though. It may or may not suit your needs. I don't really know.
<AlexRM> Dr_Willis, you know what I ment. Do you know the name of one?>
<kapputu> Exxcaliber, what unofficial repositories do I add? I could not find the information in the Starter guide
<Exxcaliber> mister_roboto, hehe sad..
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, okay.. give me a sec..
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  the MySQL stuff has its own text based query system is the definitive standard.. or could search synaptic for other 'front ends'
<sellsw> tritium: mike, what is up
<Dr_Willis> AlexRM,  or check freshmeat.net for others that may not be in the repos.
<masingerz> please help: I hear "snow like static" when listening to mp3's in rythmbox
<Maniqui> I have to edit /etc/network/interfaces. I have found that if I open it with "gedit", with my user, I cant edit it. I have to do "sudo gedit", and then open the file, by dragging and dropping it to the "gedit" windows.
<Maniqui> For sure, there is a short way....
<safrican> i actually found it
<safrican> thanks
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, press the help icon in the top of your screen
<Maniqui> And, when I do "sudo gedit" in the Terminal, the terminal becomes unusable until I close gedit
<zIRCkUser2> hey
<anewman> Maniqui - sudo gedit &
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, then the help show up.. on one of the last lines is a link to "Ubuntu 5.10 starter guide" press it..
<freenik> is gnome-bluetooth available "in" ubuntu?
<mister_roboto> anewman:   actually, what you want to do is "sudo -b gedit"
<kapputu> Exxcaliber, any way to do it from the command line?
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, then to your left a list shows up.. press the line saying installing applications :)
<mister_roboto> anewman: so it can prompt you for the password first before going to background
<Maniqui> thanks, anewman. I remember that in Kubuntu there was a "Edit as root" in the context menu
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, yes..
<Chrisx1> im installin ubuntu on another pc will it be able to do nat n dchp
<anewman> mister_roboto Ahhh. Never knew about that.
<sambagirl> -rw-------  1 jazzy jazzy 4420 2005-12-02 22:59 /home/jazzy/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<sambagirl> how i can fix that?
<sellsw> anyone running chat on anything else than a linux box
<Chrisx1> im on windows
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, but i don't remeber the name of the files you need to edit..
<Maniqui> mmmm, "sudo gedit &" did not work
<Exxcaliber> please ask google on adding unofficial repositories
<sellsw> Chrisx1: I am on an ibook
<Chrisx1> kool
<Chrisx1> im installin ubuntu on another pc will it be able to do nat n dchp
<Chrisx1> like as a server?
<Chrisx1> or not?
<anewman> Maniquit - sudo -b gedit  I stand corrected.
<kapputu> Exxcaliber, I added backports but it isn't updating firefox
<sellsw> Chrisx1: I had a win box partiioned, but bought this ibook
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, strange.. that's out of my league :)
<sellsw> Chrisx1: ubuntu is a good distro
<Chrisx1> kool, i never been intrested in macs
<h> how do I change the login manager to XFCE or Gnome?
<Chrisx1> yer i agree there
<Maniqui> anewman, I have tried it,  I find that the file I want to edit is still opened as "read only"
<Chrisx1> but im changin from a widows server
<Chrisx1> to linux
<Chrisx1> i have ubuntu at home
<Chrisx1> for my pc
<Chrisx1> just wondering is it good as server?
<sellsw> Chrisx1: I always have: I think a win box, not a linux box, crashes to much
<sellsw> Chrisx1: ubuntu, yes
<Chrisx1> NAT?
<Trackilizer> Exxcaliber, Thanks alot, it worked.
<mgedmin> Chrisx1, yes
<Chrisx1> or an eqivelant
<sellsw> Chrisx1: what ya mean
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, cool :) If you want it to work for good, just add rw instead of default to /etc/fstab
<Chrisx1> Network Address Translation
<Trackilizer> I also wanted to know, is there anyway i can make a desktop shortcut of a folder within that partition?
<Chrisx1> im sure it has dchp
<mgedmin> Chrisx1, if you want easy-to-install Internet sharing, all you have to do is install two packages: ipmasq and dnsmasq
<sellsw> Chrisx1: yeap
<martin__> anyone here who has a audigy2 soundcard
<Chrisx1> also is there any1 here from uk using NTL ISP?
<navarone> Chrisxl> if you simply want ubuntu to act as server you can use "server" install...just type "server" instead of pressing enter at first install promt and it will install server components without any desktop environment
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, Sure..
<masingerz> please help: I hear "snow like static" when listening to mp3's in rythmbox: will this 5.04 doc work for 5.10 http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Chrisx1> damn!
<Chrisx1> better stop the install then
<anewman> Maniqui - Don't know what to tell ya'. It works over here. Did you also try sudo -b gedit ?
<mgedmin> Chrisx1, if you want to specify your own firewall rules, then it is better to not install ipmasq
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, type man ln, in a terminal, and read a lil about how to make shortcuts
<navarone> what is sudo -b for?
<Trackilizer> Once again, thanks.
<mister_roboto> navarone: it puts the requested job into the backgrond after getting your password
<Exxcaliber> Trackilizer, np
<Chrisx1> navarone, didnt see that lolz
<navarone> domo arigato. mr roboto :)
<mister_roboto> heh
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
<Exxcaliber> fool
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
<ompaul> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Alex> ...
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
<navarone> stop the flooding
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
<Fanskapet> agh
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
-lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
<Anjay> can anyone tell me how good gparted is at resizing ntfs?
<Happuf> 19:50 -lol:#ubuntu- #debian-online
<Happuf> what is this :D
<Alex> Anjay: REsized a bunch of machines using the Ubuntu thing recently, worked greta.
<RichiH> Happuf: i klined
<masingerz> helo
<CarlFK> Happuf: du no. but I got it too
<Happuf> ok
<Happuf> good
<masingerz> i need some help
<Anjay> Alex: Thanks for that. The thing is I want multiple partitions, ie: for multiple distros, would Ubuntu's be able to do that?
<Maniqui> I'm editing /etc/network/interfaces. I need to add a line to tell to the card that the network is "restricted"
<Maniqui> I have wireless-essid airero and wireless-key 1303130313
<navarone> masingerz, ask the question and maybe someone will be able to help
<zzyber> does someone know how to solve my problem to import a pst file into evolution?
<Trackilizer> Exxcaliber, don't want to bother you but who would i make a short cut of a folder called "MP3s" to my desktop, the path is /media/media/Data/MP3s.
<masingerz> please help: I hear "snow like static" when listening to mp3's in rythmbox: will this 5.04 doc work for 5.10 http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<pepsi> hi there... i made a new user and group, both called cvs and then i included myself in the cvs group, but if i try to ls a directory whose group is cvs, i get permission denied, even though the directory allows reading by the group
<ompaul> Anjay, that is the job or Grub or Lilo and Ubuntu uses Grub as do most modern GNU/Linux distros
<valles> Firefox PHP download problem... anyone there
<navarone> masinger what kind of soundcard?
<Maniqui> wich line should I add to set it up as "restricted" on start-up? Right now, I'm always running a terminal with "iwconfig ra0 enc restricted" when Ubuntu starts.
<masingerz> intel embedded sound
<masingerz> high defenition
<masingerz> realtec codec
<Anjay> ompaul: Surely Grub is simply a boot manager, and to partition my hard drive before installing the various distros I'd need to use something like QTParted, GParted, etc. ?
<mister_roboto> pepsi: does the dir have +rx permissions for the group?
<masingerz> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definiti on Audio Controller (rev 03)
<pepsi> mister_roboto, yes
<pepsi> 770
<kapputu> what's the executable name for ImageMagick anyone????
<Maniqui> a simple "wireless-mode restricted" will do the job?
<masingerz> i hear mp3s, its just that it has this snow like static in the backround
<navarone> kapputu> I think it is magick
<pepsi> mister_roboto, `groups pepsi` shows that i am indeed in the cvs group
<pepsi> so i dunno what the hell..
<mister_roboto> pepsi: that was not the question
<mister_roboto> pepsi: what does "ls -l <dirname>" say?
<pepsi> drwxrwx---
<mister_roboto> pepsi: what does "id" say?
<mannyman> Anyone have an idea if Mandriva's Interactive Firewall is being converted to deb or installable as RPM on Ubuntu ?
<nickrud> kapputu, convert to convert formats, display to see the image
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, image magic is not a part of the ubuntu base system
<mister_roboto> pepsi: you probably don't have that group active in your current session.   might have to log back in
<pepsi> i see
<pepsi> id doesnt list that group
<masingerz>  Intel 82801FB I/O Controller Hub (ICH6)
<masingerz>  Realtek ALC860 audio codec
<masingerz> 18
<mister_roboto> just log in again
<pepsi> interesting
<pepsi> ok
<ompaul> Anjay, I understood your question different to how you did, I supppose it is a several part problem part 1 is can u do it? yes part 2 how you format the other partitions? many different tools o/s dependant part 3 is there a tool to all them all work together? well you can control the boot sequence using GRUB (forget lilo we both know it exists)
<mister_roboto> pepsi: adding to /etc/group does not affect currently running shells
<houman_zhu> hi there, im trying to patch my kernel with the Kolivas patch and i get this message when i do patch -p1: Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!
<pepsi> mister_roboto, i figured, but i opened another terminall.. does that not count as a new login?
<mister_roboto> pepsi: not if it's a child process of your current shell
<Vebzku> Hey when i install ubuntu and then gome that  DHCP andt that sey someting error thing
<Vebzku> and then when i'm in ubuntu about 15min that x cursor gome and my screen go black
<pepsi> ah
<Vebzku> Sory my bad english
<navarone> masingerz, try changing output in System/Pref/Sound to oss if it is esd and esd if it is oss...maybe one will work better tyhan the other
<masingerz> ok
<mannyman> Anyone have an idea if Mandriva's Interactive Firewall is being converted to deb or installable as RPM on Ubuntu ?
<navarone> mannyman, why not simply install Firestarter to edit the firewall rules?
<masingerz> sound ro multimedia selectors?
<mannyman> not the same
<gi2k15> Can someone help me installing vb6 runtimes using wine?
<masingerz> sound or multimedia selectors?
<navarone> masingerz, sound
<mannyman> it seems hard to explain to Linux people the needs of a Windows addict
<mannyman> you talk about choice but the nearest you have to Zonealarm is firestarter
<masingerz> mannyman: may should go to reahb
<mannyman> getting sick of hearing the name
<masingerz> rehab
<DanielHolth> Hi. I need to do a reinstall after severe filesystem corruption, but I don't want to erase what I've got. Is this easy?
<chungaroo> i need help accessing a shared printer connected to an xp box
<navarone> masingerz, sry...in SOund try to disable the server starting up as well...
<DanielHolth> The hard drive is backed up.
<masingerz> *maybe they should go to windows rehab clinic
<mannyman> even in rehab you get drugs don't you ?
<DanielHolth> and it does not think (smart) that it is damaged.
<Exxcaliber> chungaroo, Uh tough one..
<pepsi> mister_roboto, yup, that fixed it.. thanks :)
<mister_roboto> DanielHolth: if you have severe filesystem corruption, sounds like the erasing has already been taken care of!
<ompaul> mannyman, depends on the rehab
<navarone> masingerz, and you wwere right...it is multimedia selector
<mister_roboto> pepsi:  glad to hear it :)
<ompaul> mannyman, cold turkey is good for the spirit
<DanielHolth> Well then remind me whether the install will allow reinstall without format.
<mannyman> well get working
<s> new user here - my wireles will not automatically connect when i boot up...i have to manually go into networking and deactivate then activate it again.
<mister_roboto> DanielHolth: the install will use existing partitions without reformatting
<s> is there a way i can get it to do this by default
<DanielHolth> Yay
<masingerz> -so disable server at startup in sounds and try other options in multimedia?
<gi2k15> Can someone help me installing vb6 runtimes using wine? The terminal freezes with this message: err:setupapi:SetupDefaultQueueCallbackA copy error 0 "C:\\windows\\temp\\IXP002.TMP\\OLEPRO32.DLL" -> "c:\\windows\\system32\\OLEPRO32.DLL"
<mister_roboto> DanielHolth: if you tell it to, of course ;)
<chungaroo> i need help accessing a shared printer connected to an xp box...anyone?
<navarone> masingerz, I have esd as output and oss as input in multimedia on my system...but I am using sb live so your mileage may vary
<kapputu> firefox  1.5 is awesome
<mister_roboto> kapputu: how did you end up getting it?
<masingerz> ok
<masingerz> lemme see
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, Yeah, how did you fix ur prob?
<navarone> masingerz, and yes, disable the server start up thingy...a lot of people get problems with that apparently
<masingerz> ok im gonna try
<DanielHolth> domo arigato
<navarone> DanielHolth, we're showing our age...:)
<mister_roboto> lol
<kapputu> Exxcaliber, from the website
<DanielHolth> he asked for it navarone
<kapputu> the backports don't have it yet
<mister_roboto> DanielHolth: indeed. i guess i show my age too :)
<chungaroo> i need help accessing a shared printer connected to an xp box...anyone............?
<mannyman> kapputu, which website
<DanielHolth> it's only 26. it means I am no longer a pimply faced lad (pfy) living in my mom's basement.
* navarone hits head against keyboard whilst humming "Babe"
<mister_roboto> mannyman: you've never been to the firefox or mozilla web site??!!
<kapputu> mannyman, getfirefox.com
<mannyman> mister_roboto, good morning
<fredforfaen> !root
<ubotu> well, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, the mozilla website?
<mister_roboto> mannyman: mornin'  :)
<kapputu> Exxcaliber, yes
<[cro] smiley> float mode doesn't work in kdesklets, what should i do?
<masingerz> navarone: does it matter if I have some mp3 running while i do this test
<Exxcaliber> kapputu, cool
<kapputu> is there a sudoku game available in ubuntu?
<navarone> masingerz, probably want to stop them as you change things
<mannyman> sudoku, now that's a game
<masingerz> navarone: ok
<kapputu> mannyman, yeah
<mjr> kapputu, there seems to be a gnome-sudoku package
* _tcc loves ubuntu
<mjr> (also, my SO is coding a nonogram program for Gnome, incidentally ;)
<gi2k15> For people who wants to give FF 1.5 a try, http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/
<valles> Firefox PHP download problem... anyone there
<gi2k15> But there isn't any package, just a tar. I believe you already know that...
<masingerz> navarone: it works
<chungaroo> does anyone know how to print of of a shared xp printer?
<masingerz> I disabled the sound server on startup and used
<masingerz> alsa and alsa in multimedia
<navarone> ok
<loko_> i have a question
<masingerz> thank you, i cant beleive it
<gi2k15> chungaroo, I don't have a clue since I don't use it, but perhaps you need SAMBA
<gi2k15> chungaroo, but it's just a guess
<mister_roboto> mjr: what is a nonogram?
<loko_> when i try to listening to music when i'm not a superuser
<bob832> chugaroo:  System/Printing you can add the printer there
<loko_> i can't listening to music when i'm not the superuser
<jbroome> chungaroo: make sure printer is shared and your linux user can print to it
<Taa5i__> I recently downloaded an ubuntu-server iso, however at boot [despite it showing option in the help section] , it said server and the expert variety of server were not available kernels when I tried to boot.  Any thoughts?
<nelsmar> #linux
<nelsmar> DOH
<nelsmar> i ment /join
<DanielHolth> What's the argument to dpkg to erase a package from the database, when the package has already been erased from the hard drive?
<chungaroo> jbroome, i added the printers but i can't seem to print to them
<masingerz> actually it was alsa and esd
<airox> DanielHolth: you mean remove'd and want to purge it ?
<psi> how do i encode to mp3 with sound juicer?
<DanielHolth> I mean it will not delete the package BECAUSE i already deleted a directory it's trying to remove.
<Taa5i__> I don't want to download a whole another server iso just to find that this is a known problem and i'm sol.
<airox> DanielHolth: dpkg --purge packagename would remove the package and it's configuration files and such from your hard disk.
<DanielHolth> oh nevermind
<DanielHolth> nasty nasty filesystem corruption
<mister_roboto> DanielHolth: how did you get this corruption?
<hari`> Anyone know what apt package includes glu.h ?
<_jason> hari`, I get a result for libglu1-mesa-dev
<claudemir> hi all,
<mister_roboto> _jason: what command did you use to find that?
<hari`> _jason, what command found that for you?
<claudemir> i have a problem with mp3 files
<_jason> mister_roboto, hari`: dpkg -S glu.h
<puff> I put a cdrom in my laptop, but now the cdroom drive button doesn't make the cdrom open.
<mister_roboto> -S  ahhh :)
<Taa5i__> puff: That is normal.  Use eject.
<mister_roboto> _jason: still learning these apt and dpkg tools
<navarone> puff> right click cd on desktop and choose eject
<puff> Taa5i__: I was hoping you'd say that.
<blue-frog> puff, u need to eject the cd
<hari`> _jason, thanks.
<puff> thanks.
<_jason> hari`, np
<Taa5i__> Is it possible to install onto a software RAID-1 created during the install process?
<masingerz> navarone: here is the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=541926&posted=1#post541926
<claudemir> which the music format that I can transform my mp3 files?
<masingerz> credits to you also
<Taa5i__> Essentially I have two identical scsi drives that I want to create a mirrored install onto.
<hari`> I need a cheatsheet.  I learned rpm/up2date/yum just fine, but the dpkg/apt suite is just brainmelting for some reason.
<mgedmin> Taa5i, I did this, but it was slightly painful
<masingerz> thank you navarone
<mgedmin> the installer didn't wait until the drives were synchronized, and I got some errors after the reboot
<Taa5i__> I tried making all the partitions duplicated and as RAID autodetect, but then it complained that no root partition was made and made me go baCk before i could RAID it.
<Dr_Willis> hari`,  theres a few very good tutorials out on google. :P
<mgedmin> but with a little babysitting I did that
<navarone> masingerz, ok...but im not opening urls unless needed...firefox goobles my ram
<Taa5i__> Basically I want a redundant base system for a backup server I'm building.
<masingerz> thank you again navarone
<navarone> np
<hari`> Dr_Willis, understood, but for some reason, the info just isn't sticking in my head.  ;)
<KBlacKBoX> non pas toi et pes les pds
<Dr_Willis> hari`,  print it out.. tape it to the bathroom walls.. near the 'reading throne' :P
<Dr_Willis> hari`,  and eats lots of fiber!
<Taa5i__> mgedmin: Do you think you could write up your procedures and email them to me at my work address please?
<Dr_Willis> hari`,  scary  is that i got the whole 'lower bathroom' being a library of Linux books.
<KBlacKBoX> miss*
<KBlacKBoX> xcuse*
<navarone> Dr_Willis, do you have any windows tomes for...ummm...clean up purposes in the bathroom? <s>
<Dr_Willis> navarone,  nah.. I perfer that Cottenelle-toilet paper they got out now.. :P its soooo soft!
<cddesjar> does anyone know when flight #2 is scheduled to be released?
<max> Really stupid question: How do I get rhythmbox to support mp3s?
<cliebow> fwiw: amarok is pretty cool
<claudemir> max: what?
<navarone> cddesjar, you need a codec/plugin...I think one something-mad
<_jason> ubotu, tell max about mp3
<navarone> sry...I meant max
<max> Most of my music is ogg, but there's some I ripped before then
<cddesjar> ok
<mgedmin> Taa5i__, I can, but it won't be much
<cddesjar> i was like hmm...that doesn't have naything to do with my question :)
<navarone> max>gsteamer-mad is what you need
<ufk> hiya
<navarone> gstreamer-mad
<graabein> hi, how do i mount bin/cue files?
<ufk> i finished installed ubuntu, just wanted to say that i'm impressed of how easy it was
<navarone> max...search in synaptic for gstreamer and install them all basically
<claudemir> quit
<ufk> how can i set static IP for my network card instead of dhcp?
<blue-frog> ufk, system>administration>network
<max> Thank you.  That restricted formats helped.
<navarone> one of my cooling fans is humming and whizzing...i ahte that :/
<Taa5i> Does anyone have any thoughts about my first question though?  Why the ubuntu-server iso doesn't contain the server kernel it claims to have please?
<Taa5i> It reports the specified kernel does not exist when I try to use either server or server-expert at the boot prompt.
<navarone> Taa5i, I think you can do a server install from regualr ubuntu install cd...just type "server" at install prompt at beginning...<?>
<blue-frog> Taa5i, and what doest it claim to have?
<navarone> hmm
<hari`> Hm, can't find a package for 'sdl-config'
<blue-frog> Taa5i, verify your cd, type expert at prompt and then choose verify cd..
<navarone> I gotta go get stuff done...:) cya all alter
<xored> how to get the OpenGL working on a Radeo9800pro. I have installed the fglx driver from the reps. What do i need to switch the xserver on ?
<Taa5i> blue-frog: I'll try that monday when I'm back at work.  In the meantime I think I'll burn another copy from a different server as a backup.  Thanks.
<spola> is anyone else having firefox crash from time to time ?
<AlexRM> Hey, im trying to compile bmp-docklet for bmp, but it says:
<AlexRM> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<AlexRM> what XML parser is there?
<mgedmin> spola, I used to have that a lot, thanks to the Flash plugin, when my sound device was otherwise engaged by some application
<marc_> how can i make, that everyone on my local-network can see my test.html on my /var/www/ folder? "You have not the right permissions to open this file!"
<fxlxx> hi, i am having problems connecting to a OpenSSH 4.1p1 Debian-7ubuntu4 as root using pubkey auth. it worked a few days ago. any background on this?
<hari`> AlexRM, try (sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl)
<h> my ubuntu fails to start X after I remove xdm package, please help me
<hari`> h, startx ?
<fxlxx> it hangs on debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP
<h> hari`, that would work but I want it to start on boot automatically
<Jxpx> algun chileno?
<hari`> h, so gdm?
<AlexRM> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<AlexRM> thanks hari` but now I get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/448551
<majyk> after logging into gdm you see a brown theme before the desktop comes up. I've changed my desktop and my gdm theme but want to get rid of that hideos brown shit that shows you login through gdm but before the desktop is shown. Is there a sane way to do this?
<h> hari`, let me enable gdm in /etc/init.d
<hari`> AlexRM, after what command?
<AlexRM> hari`, ./configure
<hari`> AlexRM, what are you building?
<AlexRM> hari`, BMP-Docklet-1.3
<hari`> I'd find someone who works with that package then.
<XRange> how  does one down grade xrog in ubuntu
<debugger> hi
<XRange> i got red , green, black wheni start apps
<XRange> i got red , green, black strips when i start apps
<marc_> how can i make, that everyone on my local-network can see my test.html on my /var/www/ folder? "You have not the right permissions to open this file!"
<Red-Sox> snorks: im assuming ur asleep :(
<debugger> I'm looking for a gnome applet for displaying the cpu temperature, which one do you guys advice?   I' looking at sensors-applet.sourceforge.net but it doesn't seem to have a deb package :/
<marc_> how can i make, that everyone on my local-network can see my test.html on my /var/www/ folder? "You have not the right permissions to open this file!"
<loko_> hi!
<loko_> i have a question
<Red-Sox> loko_: hi
<loko_> does somebody can help me?
<Red-Sox> loko_: shoot
<_jason> loko_, you just ask the questiona nd if someone knows they will trry
<Red-Sox> loko_: what is ur quesion?
<loko_> im trying to listening to music with totem
<loko_> and with rythmbox
<loko_> but i have this problem
<Red-Sox> loko_: is there a problem with it?
<loko_> "could not open resource for writing"
<Red-Sox> loko_: did you install the MP3 plug ins?
<loko_> yes
<mgedmin> marc_, is the file world-readable?
<vilefridge> I'm very confused.  How come when I go to apt-get install K3b or Arson, they want to remove Skype and libqt.. packages?  I really want to burn a VCD/SVCD, and this is driving me nuts.  Any ideas?
<loko_> w32codecs
<loko_> i have install them
<Red-Sox> loko_: try them in xmms first
<loko_> ok
<mgedmin> loko_, is your user account a member of the 'audio' group?
<Red-Sox> loko_: just in case you dont know, sudo apt-get install xmms, if u dont already have it
<loko_> i have look gstreamer properties
<chorse> loko_, is the file on a ntfs or fat32 partition?
<marc_> mgedmin: i dont know, i just finished setting up my apache2 webserver, i dont know from any user right and so on, could u explain me that?
<loko_> no
<Red-Sox> chorse: its music
<mgedmin> loko_, if not, sudo adduser $USER audio, then log out and log back in
<loko_> yes it's in ft32
<chorse> Red-Sox, a music file may be on a win32 filesystem as well
<loko_> ok
<loko_> thanks
<Red-Sox> chorse: oh, sorry, my bad
<mgedmin> marc_, the Properties dialog in Nautilus shows you permissions; alternatively use ls -l in a terminal
<chorse> Red-Sox, np :) a friend of mine just hat a similar problem and it was caused by permission problems due the non-unix fs
<unclemike> ? im thinking of trying ubuntu...last time i tried it was about 6 mounths ago...when i download it and install it..how do i install the java plugin
<Red-Sox> chorse: oh, did you fix it?
<marc_> mgedmin: and how can i make files to permissions for everyone?
<debugger> unclemike, thats on the gnome help application ;)
<loko_> mgedmin i try sudo adduser $USER audi
<loko_> mgedmin i try sudo adduser $USER audio
<loko_> but i get the same problem
<mgedmin> loko_, did you log out and log back in?
<loko_> no
<mgedmin> loko_, group membership doesn't take effect until you log in
<loko_> i don't know it
<nexyon> hi
<mgedmin> marc_, clickety-click in Nautilus, or chmod a+r filename in a terminal
<chorse> loko_, what says an ls -la /wherever/your/file/is.mp3 ?
<nexyon> hi
<nexyon> does anyone play farcry with wine/cedega?
<unclemike> debugger: is there any advanages in useing ubuntu then mandriva that im on right now
<majyk> is there a way to edit the colors after you login through gdm but before the desktop shows?
<marc_> mgedmin: ok thx for nautilus, whats the exact code, for chmod that files?
<ompaul> unclemike, support in this channel?
<Hoxzer> is there any plugin that would make Mozilla look like ie in the eyes of web server?
<mgedmin> marc_, like I said -- chmod a+r /path/to/your/file.html
<dabaR> majyk: the little screen that loads your programs? or the brown before the picture?
<Chrisx1> hey i installed server version of ubuntu and i cant connect to internet and is there meant to be a graphical interface on it?
<mgedmin> marc_, it means that everyone ("a") should be able ("+") to read ("r") that file
<qwerrttyy> Hello. I'm a little frustrated installing working nvidia-legacy in Ubuntu. Can anyone point me to _the_ source for installing these drivers? (I've already tried the BinaryDrivers wiki.ubuntu.com and ones from the forums.ubuntu.com)
<Chrisx1> hey i installed server version of ubuntu and i cant connect to internet and is there meant to be a graphical interface on it? i installed 2 ethernet cards both same type
<Chrisx1> and i selected 1 as primary
<Chrisx1> and tried the cable in both sockets
<dabaR> qwerrttyy: whgen you find the source for them, let us know.
<Determinist> Chrisx1, last i've checked the server install doesnt include X, i may be wrong tho.
<dabaR> Chrisx1: no, it does not have a graph interface.
<dabaR> Chrisx1: why cant you get online, what method are you using? router, cable, dsl, dial up..
<blake> anyone around that can answer a question ?
<dabaR> no
<dabaR> !ask
<Chrisx1> atm im goin to a hub
<Determinist> blake, ask, then we'll see
<Chrisx1> to this pc
<Chrisx1> with nat
<kale> q: what do i need to install to play .m4a audio ?
<AlexRM> Hi, guys I installed my fglrx drivers last night for my X800XT, and I get VERY low FPS in penguin-racer, So I did fglrxinfo and it sayd:
<Chrisx1> if i can get it workin ill set the linux box for server
<AlexRM> libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<Determinist> Chrisx1, did any of the ethernet cards get an IP address?
<mgedmin> Chrisx1, is there a DHCP server in your local network?
<nexyon> does the far cry installer from liflg.org automatically update the game to the version 1.33??
<qwerrttyy> dabaR, alright : *
<blake> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Chrisx1> im using windows sharing and it auto configs ip
<Chrisx1> so im guessing yes
<blake> trying to configure bind9.3.1
<Chrisx1> but theres no dns
<Chrisx1> id need to reconfigure the Ethernet
<Chrisx1> Anyidea how/what to do?
<dabaR> blake: install the build-essential package, that is the one that installs the compiler environment.
<qwerrttyy> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<qwerrttyy> !nvidia-legacy
<ubotu> qwerrttyy: Wish i knew
<qwerrttyy> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<dabaR> Chrisx1: a hub with NAT?
<blake> i tryed apt-cache search bind9.3.1
<AlexRM> Why do I get Low FPS with ATI Drivers? and how can I increase them?
<Chrisx1> ok the iSP Connects to this Pc(WINXP) actually it hasnt got nat (my mistake) Its Got ICS
<Chrisx1> Then To A Hun
<Chrisx1> *Hub
<Chrisx1> Then To other Pcs
<blake> it wouldnt find the file cause if it did i woulda just apt-get install
<dabaR> Chrisx1: and then from the windows to a hub, and from the hub to the ubuntu?
<Chrisx1> yes dabaR
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*whiterabbit]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Chrisx1, can you keep         all the words                   off one idea on                        one line it makes it easier
<ompaul> Chrisx1 to read without other lines getting in between your and the next person
<blake> although , i notice bind is installed in /etc/bind
<blake> but it doesnt seem to be running
<blake> cause none of my hosts are working at all
<Chrisx1> sorry
<ompaul> Chrisx1 don't worry about speed, better to give all the info in one go
<dabaR> Chrisx1: well, what are you saying that you can ping the windows machine from the ubuntu? did you set up the IP address statically on the ubuntu?
<Chrisx1> ok well somebody in ubuntu-server told me to edit a config file
<kale> q: what do i need to install to play .m4a audio ?
<dabaR> Chrisx1: I do not think ICS includes DHCP.
<blake> what iam trying to accomplish is ipv6 host forwarding , turn my ipv6 hosts into hi.com etc. , i have already setup my named.conf and my zones and what not but still doesnt seem to be working.
<mgedmin> dabaR, it does, iirc
<dabaR> kale: you can go one of two ways. both are shown after you search synaptic for mp4
<Chrisx1> no it did dchp automaticly for some reason dabaR
<Determinist> Chrisx1, again, did the ubuntu box draw an IP address from the windows one or did you map them statically?
<mgedmin> Chrisx1, if you want automatic DHCP configuration on boot, your /etc/network/interfaces should contain two lines
<ompaul> Chrisx1, it is most likely that your hub takes an internet ip from the outside and nats it to the rest of the boxes on the inside
<marc_> Chrizz: hi
<AlexRM> Hello, Can someone help me with my ATI Drivers?
<mgedmin> Chrisx1, auto eth0
<marc_> Chrizz: r u there?
<mgedmin> Chrisx1, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<AlexRM> There not workign correctly
<Chrisx1> look i got kinda mixed up
<Chrisx1> this pc is a "server"
<Determinist> Chrisx1, pm
<Otis> do you guys reckon that a PII at 500 MHz can run KDE w/ 128 MB RAM ok these days ?
<Chrisx1> ok
<kale> dabaR: sfront?
<marc_> Otis: maybe
<Otis> Evolution-alerter takes like 67,000 ... KB ?
<mgedmin> Chrisx1, do you want it to use the internet connection shared by a different machine, or do you want it to share its connection to other machines?
<Shadda> Otis: probably...but I'd use something like fluxbox
<dabaR> kale: also, visit the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats page.
<AlexRM> Please someone help me with ATI Drivers
<dokkeri> Otis: Sure I guess.. I put ubuntu with gnome on my sister 400mhz 128mb ram and it runs fine
<Otis> marc_: well it's running right now on that setup ... it's sluggish though
<funktown> AlexRM -- did you instal fglrx and fglrx-kernel-source ?
<Otis> dokkeri: interesting
<AlexRM> funktown, npt fg;rx-kernel-source, I think
<marc_> Otis: Hm, i think it probplaby work, but slow!
<mgedmin> Alex, what's wrong with the open-source radeon driver?
<AlexRM> hang on I found a guide - let me follow it and if it still doesn't work ill come back
<blake> can anyone give me a hand with that ?
<AlexRM> mgedmin, I get low FPS
<funktown> AlexRM.. install the kernel source.. and update xorg.conf to use fglrx
<funktown> browse ubuntuforums.org for a howto.. too long to post here =P
<mgedmin> ah, so you have a new Radeon card
<AlexRM> funktown, I already have edited xorg
<mgedmin> I don't
<mgedmin> so I've never tried fglrx
<pozdiy>  would like to get back a small tray icon of my wlan0 connection - closed it and now do not remember what kind of application was that
<dabaR> AlexRM: and you read thee ati wiki page>
<loko_> thanks mgedmin
<AlexRM> dabaR, on Ubuntu?
<loko_> i'm listening to music
<kale> dabaR: i already grabbed gstreamer-plugins; apt get says it can't find multiverse version; xmms & rythmbox still don't read 'em
<loko_> :D
<blake> what iam trying to accomplish is ipv6 host forwarding , turn my ipv6 hosts into hi.com etc. , i have already setup my named.conf and my zones and what not but still doesnt seem to be working. Can anyone help me with that ?
<AlexRM> ATI binary kernel module source
<AlexRM> This package builds the ATI XFree86 4.x/X.Org binary kernel module needed
<AlexRM> by xorg-driver-fglrx.  This package is not needed on an
<AlexRM> Ubuntu system because a pre-compiled kernel module is supplied by the
<AlexRM> linux-restricted-modules  packages.
<AlexRM> woops!
<dokkeri> Otis: If it's too sluggish you could try some of the lighter window managers. Fluxbox and such..
<dabaR> kale: do you know how to add repositories? do you want to play m4as in any program you feel like it, or in xmms only?
<ompaul> AlexRM, paste.ubuntulinux.nl, but I think you know that  :-)
<AlexRM> IT says I don't need fglrx-kernel-source
<kale> dabaR: in xmms or anything i can get
<Paradosso> how would you tell bash to list files sortedy by creation date and copy the first 5 results to another directory?
<AlexRM> ompaul, yes I do, didn't mean to paste it in here!
<funktown> i had to install the kernel source to get fglrx working properly on my comp
<dabaR> kale: and the first queastion?
<kale> yes, i added all the other repositories
<dabaR> AlexRM: yes, the wiki page for ati onn ubuntu.
<AlexRM> dabaR, yes I read it.
<dabaR> weird. is it breezy, or hoary?
<dabaR> kale: ^
<loko_> does somebody work in image processing systems?
<ompaul> AlexRM, I did finish the line with a :-) <----- ;-)
<kale> breezy
<dabaR> kale: for a start, you can innstall xmms-mp4
<firecracker2k3> Hi guys, is it possible when I dist-upgrade, that it does not upgrade the kernel
<AlexRM> dabaR, shall I follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584 ?
<mgedmin> firecracker2k3, it is possible, if you did not have the linux-386 (or linux-686) package installed
<pozdiy> pozdiy,  Add to Panel -> Network Monitor
<kale> dabaR: it's not listed....
<firecracker2k3> mgedmin, is this a meta package that I can remove?
<mgedmin> firecracker2k3, it is an empty package that depends on the latest version of the kernel
<firecracker2k3> ok so if I remove it, it wont try to upgrade the kernel on a dist-upgrade?
<mgedmin> if you remove it, upgrades won't install new kernel versions automatically
<firecracker2k3> great thanks
<dabaR> kale: "cat /etc/issue" cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and post that to the paste.ubuntulinux.nl web site. Also, make sure you reloaded your package list, with the reload button in synaptic, or "sudo aptitude update"
<Otis> is anyone able to get the OpenGL screensavers to run on an old RIVA TNT ?
<vilefridge> I've mounted a NTFS volume but I can't seem to be able to access it.  How can I change permissions to allow myself access to this volume?  Can someone direct me to a source of info or give me a quick hand?
<mgedmin> (but upgrades will install security updates to the kernel version you already have)
<mgedmin> firecracker2k3, there are other meta packages, like linux-image-386, iirc
<blastradius> hi room
<devlin7> Hiya peeps, has anyone tried "prelink" and if so have you seen any improvement?
<blastradius> don't know what it is?
<majyk> dabaR, the screen that loads right after you login but before the desktop shows. I've edited my gdm theme and my desktop theme and want to get rid of the brown.
<mycket> vilefridge, change your /etc/fstab to something like this:  /dev/hda1   /media/hda1 ntfs    umask=000    0 0
<blastradius> it must just be me, but i love the brown
<blastradius> classy
<devlin7> blastradius: its suppose to launch apps faster but from what I see it doesn't do squat but take forever linking to everything
<dabaR> majyk: right click on the desktop, change backkground, then choose solid color, or something like that, and change that color, I think.
<kale> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5381
<blastradius> i don't have a problem with the speed of apps loading, fast enough for me.  Patience is a virtue
<AlexRM> Guys, This is some errors with ATI Drivers: http://pastebin.com/448585
<AlexRM> why is it doing this?
<EvilGuru> I use sftp to send files to my server, I have many users, is it possible to allow the users to use sftp but not have a shell access?
<EvilGuru> like I was able to do with my ftp server app
<El_Che> EvilGuru: yes. put a script in their .bash_profile
<dabaR> kale: you do not have multiverse enabled. that is where the codecs are. also, you have backports enabled, so take care with that. visit http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html to see how to add multiverse.
<El_Che> EvilGuru: something like trap 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 on top and a wait somewhere
<devlin7> blastradius: my ubuntu/kubuntu system is a 750mhz crap...er emachine I figured anything was worth a shot speeding up loading lol
<El_Che> busy now, but you can look in that direction
<El_Che> done that before
<EvilGuru> thanks!
<mjr> EvilGuru, set their shell to /usr/lib/sftp-server
<dabaR> vilefridge: "cat /etc/fstab" and post that to the paste.ubuntulinux.nl web site.
<vilefridge> mycket: ok!
<apolo> hi
<david_m_e> hello all- just installed Ubuntu - haven't worked on an -ix system in 20 years - how do i open a command line window so i can type in command? (I tried using the file system by clicking on bash, but that did nothing; nor did typing bash into the command line applet); thanks
<dabaR> david_m_e: Apps>Sys Tools>TErminal
<blastradius> interesting that you saythat Devlin.  I also have Ubuntu/Kubuntu installed because i was a KDE fan since my Mandrake days, since giving Gnome a chance because of Ubuntu i don't think i'll ever go back!
<david_m_e> i ran terminal, but with what settings?
<vilefridge> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5382
<chorse> daved-, Applications->Accessories->Terminal or ctrl+f2 "gnome-terminal"
<chorse> err, david_m_e , sry :)
<apolo> I can add sourceforge to the list of repository(sources.list)??
<IULIUS23ro> hello
<dabaR> david_m_e: or, alt+ctrl+f1 to alt-ctrl-f6 is consoles, and alt+ctrl+f7 is this GUI environment.
<IULIUS23ro> how do i set up my computer to be a proxy server
<david_m_e> thank you very much - will try now
<kale> dabaR: thank you so much!  it worked!
<chorse> IULIUS23ro, web proxy?
<themuffenmann> blastradius: you like Gnome better than KDE?
<dabaR> kale: excellent.
<mycket> IULIUS23ro, install squid
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dabaR, are you the same one that has the synaptic page?
<_jason> chorse, I believe default is alt+f2 for running things?
<themuffenmann> i tend to do the same..even though i have KDE in Slackware
<IULIUS23ro> another computer to connect to internet from me
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<dabaR> vilefridge: can you change your fstab back to what it was before you did that?
<Red-Sox> can you run aqua in linux?
<chorse> _jason, aye, it's the default both in gnome and kde
<dabaR> The_Isle_of_Mark: sure.
<vilefridge> dabaR: yes, one sec
<Swedish_Chef> blastradius: i have the same experience... i absolutely hated gnome and loved kde up until ubuntu
<Swedish_Chef> i like kde less and less, though i've been playing with 3.5 all this week
<Otis> how much memory is Evolution supposed to use ? I see two evolution processes (alerter and another one) each using up like ~60,000 KB of memory
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dabaR, cool. I ask because I have some webspace and I am thinking of giving out some to people that support the cause.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dabaR, I see you are using selfip.org
<blastradius> yes, i know it's a contentious issue but i feel more stability with Gnome, everything works , no broken links.  It's a personal preference of course and i did love KDE but Gnome 'feels better'
<daved-> chorse, who has disturbed my slumber
<vilefridge> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5384
<dabaR> The_Isle_of_Mark: well, feel free to put the web page there. /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<chorse> daved-, i'm sorry
<Swedish_Chef> gnome feels more integrated
<david_m_e> thanks to dabaR - it worked great - thanks
<Swedish_Chef> and it's a hell of a lot simpler
<IULIUS23ro> how do i set up squid?
<Swedish_Chef> though i still prefer konqueror over nautilus by far
<chorse> IULIUS23ro, if you only want a simple web proxy you mal prefer the package tinyproxy
<dabaR> vilefridge: oh, so you are saying you needed the whole line for mounting the ntfs?
<Otis> Swedish_Chef: I thought that only KDE had a consistent file protocol
<blastradius> each to there own. KDE is supposed to be used more in Europe i'm told and Gnome in U.S.A. but i'm English and Gnome for me is the best
<halibut> any ubuntu + gmail + firefox 1.5 users who can help me test my firefox extension (it has a ubuntu theme as one of the options, but I think I am a bit off with the colours :)
<IULIUS23ro> ssh ftp http https proxy
<Otis> Swedish_Chef: i.e., you can have a view open on a folder over FTP and drag-n-drop from the FTP window to Kate or something
<IULIUS23ro> thats the protocols needed
<Swedish_Chef> Otis: yeah, ioslaves
<be1> ok
<Swedish_Chef> that's why i love konqueror
<Otis> Swedish_Chef: that right there is the clincher for me
<Swedish_Chef> i have a gnome desktop now, but i use konq for file browsing
<Swedish_Chef> and visiting flash sites
<Swedish_Chef> since firefox is a complete piece of crap now
<Otis> and also, the thing that switched me right off Gnome is the zealotry around C vs C++
<david_m_e> while i'm here, i guess i'll press my luck. I installed Ubuntu with a microsoft MN130 ethernet adapter, which Ubuntu did not recognize, so i had to remove partition and re-install after putting in an adapter which it did recognize (Kingston); for future reference, how do i re-run the hardware recognizition step/program ?
<vilefridge> dabaR:  Not necesarily.  This is what i did: eric@unknown:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /home/eric/Desktop/C_NTFS/
<vilefridge>    However, when accessing that mounted volume, it says I do not have permissions.. so the whole fstab editing thing is what someone else suggested.  I'm open to anything..
<blastradius> although Kate is ace for codeing
<Swedish_Chef> i don't like how gnome uses C
<Swedish_Chef> it just feels hackish to me
<dabaR> vilefridge: so would you like it mounted every time you boot, or just when you feel like it?
<Otis> Swedish_Chef: they ended up making some kind of weird OO hack for C
<Swedish_Chef> yeah
<vilefridge> dabaR: every time I boot would be nice :)
<Swedish_Chef> but i've noticed kde apps crash a lot more than gnome ones
<Swedish_Chef> which is a reverse from a while back when gtk apps were pretty crappy
<Swedish_Chef> don't know how that happened...
<blastradius> what!! is hackish a bad thing? if it wern't for hackers (the real ones) we wouldn't have anything now
<bluefrog-10> vilefridge, edit fstab replace defaults by  user,unask=0222
<mjr> hack it is. Luckily, an app programmer doesn't have to use C but can opt for some sane language. C is easily bindable :)
<Swedish_Chef> blastradius: by hackish i mean a kludge
<mjr> blastradius, true enough
<Swedish_Chef> a lazy man's way of getting out of doing something right
<dabaR> vilefridge: then you will need a line in the fstab file. read pm from ubotu
<pv_> how come C is the lazy man's way :)
<Otis> let's not get carried away ...
<blastradius> yes KDE apps crash much more often than Gnome in my experience, that's what i mean by more stability with Gnome
<Otis> no one is saying any such thing
<vilefridge> dabaR: thank you kindly :)
<Swedish_Chef> pv_: that's the ironic thing... OO in C is a bitch compared with C++ :P
<Otis> btw ... I'm setting my old box up with kubuntu for my folks ... I'd like them to have access to only a minimum of useful apps etc ...
<exterminator> servus leute
<Otis> what's a good way of configuring the "mam and dad" accounts ?
<david_m_e> anyone know how to re-run Ubuntu's hardware recognition step without having to completely re-install ?
<Otis> are there desktop templates I can load when creating accounts ?
<Otis> or do I have to go edit the menus etc for each user ?
<paulproteus> david_m_e: Yeah, reboot. ;)
<mycket> IULIUS23ro, you can install it via synaptic. Documentation is http://www.squid-cache.org/
<david_m_e> really? it's that simple?
<ompaul> david_m_e, he is right you know
<paulproteus> david_m_e: It should be, at least.
<david_m_e> oh wow... kool; thanks
<ompaul> david_m_e, what kind of hardware is it?
<devlin7> blastradius: I have Kubuntu installed now but am going to install Gnome and see which I prefer... before anything tho I am trying to figure out how to get my printer working... it is linux compatible or so they say on their website
<janne> hi
<janne> how I can upgrade from hoary to breezy
<blastradius> nuff respect to 'true' hackers Wozniak, Stallman and of course Torvalds, too much has been glamorised in the media.
<blastradius> what's the problem Devlin
<zoexii> hello, I have a problem,  I have a folder full of photos, many copied from an iPhoto library... The permissions are a mess, and I need to give myself privilages to read and write to all files and subfolders within my ~/Photos/ folder.  what is the command for this?
<david_m_e> the 1st install didn't recognize my (pardon moi) Microsoft ethernet adapter, so i replaced it with a Kingston; i didn't know any other way of getting the hardware recognized, so i deleted Ubuntu partition and re-installed
<paulproteus> !tell Skies about breezyupgrade
<Skies> yeah'
<AlexRM> Does downloading firefox 1.5 for linux work in ubuntu yet?
<ompaul> david_m_e, this is GNU/Linux reinstalling is a rare thing to have to do
<_jason> AlexRM, it works, however there are no packages for it yet and it is not officialy suported
<devlin7> blastradius: when I try to print it shows the progress bar, then it says printing completed.... nothing at all printed infact the printer is still in sleep mode.
<h> does anyone know how to copy and paste in nano. Google search returns no good result
<AlexRM> is it better to wait, _jason ?
<marc_> anyone got a page, where u can download cool linux wallpapers?
<david_m_e> it's my 1st -ix computer in over 20 years... i might as well be a beginner
<ompaul> david_m_e, with the network card you can click on system- administration - networking
<_jason> AlexRM, yes, it is better to wait
<bluefrog-10> devlin7, to be sure, switch on your printer before booting, then go to system>administration>printer and see if it is recognised when you add a printer
<ompaul> marc_, how about a tool that does that for you and allows you to choose it?
<AlexRM> _jason, when is the expected release of it for Ubuntu?
<Skies> yeah firefox works in ubuntu
<Swedish_Chef> zoexii: chmod -R 755 ~/Photos/
<Skies> :P
<_jason> ubotu, tell AlexRM about ffbackport
<marc_> ompaul: what tool?=
<david_m_e> i think the problem is that the MS adapter uses a non-standard interrupt, which is why Ubuntu did not recognize it during the network card search phase
<zoexii> h, try ^G for help with all commands,
<zoexii> Swedish_Chef, thanks,
<blastradius> Devlin, have you configured it properly in system/admin/printers
<_jason> h, you can use highlight to copy and middle click to paste
<Swedish_Chef> zoexii: no problem
<blastradius> add a new printer
<ompaul> marc_, how about a tool that does that for you and allows you to choose it?gnome-art gnome-splashscreen-manager << but you need a repo called universe for that-- do this if you don't understand >>/msg ubotu repos<<
<david_m_e> i apologize for having to use the 'microsoft' word - i don't like profanity any more than anybody else
<ompaul> david_m_e, well then stop saying it :-)-
<Determinist> ompaul, dude, he's talking about wallpapers, not splashscreens :P
<frito> Hi, I too have a printer question - my hp 720c is found and appears setup, but no test page appears
* _jason covers eyes until the evil word scrolls offscreen
<ompaul> and gnome art has that
<dabaR> Determinist: didd you set up Chrisx1's connection?
<Determinist> dabaR, yes
<Trashcan> what's everybody's favorite dvd burner for gnome?
<Trashcan> or command line
<fissy> nautilus
<dabaR> ++
<Determinist> ompaul, sorry, didnt catch that :)
<Trashcan> :o
<marc_> ompaul: what tool?
<Determinist> dabaR, ++?
<ompaul> marc_, gnome-art
<dabaR> I agree is what it means.
<Storkme> does ubuntu have the windows equivilent of a HOSTS file? for redirecting a host to an ip
<Trashcan> ++ = +1 vote for naut
<Determinist> k
<david_m_e> if anyone's curious, i need a command line window (correct terminology = console?) so that I can install the worldcommunitygrid.org's grid-computing program that uses my spare clockticks to design medicines
<Terminus> Storkme, /etc/hosts
<ompaul> Storkme, that question is the wrong way around
<Trashcan> lol
<AlexRM> how can I Force dpkg to install 32bit software on my 64bit machine?
<Storkme> good point
<Storkme> sorry
<devlin7> blastradius: lol, if I knew that I prolly wouldn't have a problem...
<ompaul> Storkme, they used to think that the internet was a fad
<Trashcan> i'm all for the windows bashing and all that, but so far my gaming experience on linux has been sub par ;)
<Storkme> heh
<Storkme> Trashcan, you should check out the java based Quake 2 engine :)
<Happuf> AlexRM: i think there is no way...
<Trashcan> java :\
<Swedish_Chef> Trashcan: i remember when nvidia's linux drivers were faster than windows drivers...
<Swedish_Chef> sigh
<Trashcan> lol
<Swedish_Chef> the good ol' days, before all this fancy shmancy shader stuff
<Trashcan> :(
<Trashcan> americas army = half the framerate with lower settings
<Swedish_Chef> seriously?
<Trashcan> on ati drivers
<Swedish_Chef> oh
<Swedish_Chef> haha
<Swedish_Chef> i had a radeon 9800
<Trashcan> same..
<Swedish_Chef> and after the hell i went through
<Swedish_Chef> i swore i'd never buy ati again
<Trashcan> lol
<Trashcan> it works fine
<Trashcan> just not fast
<Swedish_Chef> worst drivers in the world
<marc_> ompaul: thx
<Swedish_Chef> yeah, they only recently fixed stability
<Swedish_Chef> before it would crash sitting idle for a day
<Trashcan> lolol
<Swedish_Chef> i'm not joking
<vilefridge> dabaR:  The mount was successful for my Windows D: partition, I'm listening to a .mp3 off my NTFS drive atm :)  However, the C: partition still whines about no permissions.  Is it becaue it has a * beside it?  /dev/hda1   *           1        2297    18450621    7  HPFS/NTFS
<TotalNewb> Morning or what have you.
<ompaul> marc_, no worries
<Swedish_Chef> the performance was terrible, instability was worse, and it doesn't support all the cool stuff like nvidia drivers
<Trashcan> vilefridge: i'm listening to mp3s on my ntfs drive :D
<Swedish_Chef> not to mention their driver development is slow
<Trashcan> and copying psp isos (shh)
<Swedish_Chef> same applies to ati's windows drivers
<david_m_e> one more question... when i pressed ctrl-alt-f1 to get a console, it appears in whole-screen-mode; (how) can change that to a box on my screen so i can monitor other windows?
<dabaR> vilefridge: post the file again, so I can take a look.
<Storkme> is it a good idea to add some common advertisement servers to /etc/hosts.deny ?
<Quest-Master> Trashcan: can I PM you?
<Trashcan> david: Applications->Accessories->Terminal is what you want
<vilefridge> trashcan: :)
<chorse> Storkme, it isn't.
<Swedish_Chef> Storkme: i just add them to /etc/hosts, with the ip address 127.0.0.1
<Trashcan> assuming you're using gnome
<Trashcan> sure quest
<aramil> xcuse me
<aramil> can i ask smth?
<Swedish_Chef> Storkme: if you use firefox, try adblock and flashblock
<Otis> is it possible to configure a KDE desktop (menus, icons) template to use when creating new user accounts ?
<Storkme> Swedish_Chef, alright, thanks
<ompaul> !tell aragon about ask
<ompaul> !tell aramil about ask
<ompaul> aragon, sorry for someone else
<vilefridge> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5386
<aramil> ok
<Swedish_Chef> bbl
<aramil> i tried to install a deb package
<aramil> and because it wasnt installed properly
<david_m_e> i agree, Mr. Can; however, when i run that, if ii recall correctly, it asks for information i don't know... let me run it again to find out which info
<arkais> hi
<aramil> the repositories and packages in synaptic do not open
<_jason> aramil, you can just ask, but try to state your question without using enter or else it will be hard to read
<TotalNewb> Can anyone recomend a good CD-R burning application for Kubuntu/KDE or Gnome? I have never burned with Linux before.
<_jason> TotalNewb, try gnomebaker
<chorse> TotalNewb, k3b for kde, gnome has one integraded in it's filemanager nautilus. both are nice.
<sorsis> xroast
<david_m_e> i'm sorry, i was wrong; apparently i did not recall correctly
<vilefridge> storkme: i can vouch for adblock, its works great :)
<dabaR> vilefridge: and what, you have to be root to read from the drives? writing to ntfs is not something people oftenn do, if they like their files.
<chorse> TotalNewb, when running gnome just insert an empty cd-r and follow the wizard
<_willcooke_> Hi guys.  I'm installing a fresh breezy on to a friends computer! (yay!)  But, there are two hdd's, one is 40Gb and one 60Gb.  I know you can use something to make both discs appear as one big disc.  Should I choose the LVM option in the guided partitioner?
<aramil> ok i tried to install a deb package but it wasnt installed properly or it was half-instaled nad now when i open synaptic it doesnt load my packages in the repositories and it pops the message "E: The package cinelerra needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<aramil> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report."what shall i do?
<dabaR> TotalNewb: k3b is for kde
<themuffenmann> TotalNewb: in Gnome, open a terminal and type 'nautilus burn:///'  you will get a window..place your files in there and under the file menu, click write to cd
<halibut> any ubuntu + gmail + firefox 1.5 users who can help me test my firefox extension (it has a ubuntu theme as one of the options, but I think I am a bit off with the colours :)
<TotalNewb> Oh? It's preinstalled? Kickin!
<themuffenmann> yep
<vilefridge> dabaR:  I don't have any need for the C partition, I kind of just wanted to understand why I couldn't access it, but I could access D w/out a hitch.  I don't need sudo to read from the D, I can browse to it in nautilus
<TotalNewb> Thanks :)
<themuffenmann> no prob man
<dabaR> vilefridge: no idea, the fstab entries look identical.
<david_m_e> this room has been good to me; any way to make this specific room a 'favorite' or to bookmark it?
<aramil> ok i tried to install a deb package but it wasnt installed properly or it was half-instaled nad now when i open synaptic it doesnt load my packages in the repositories and it pops the message "E: The package cinelerra needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<aramil>  E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report."what shall i do?
<vilefridge> dabaR: only difference I can see is there's a * beside the hda1 (C) part, must mean it's bootable and dances to i'm to sexy for..
<dabaR> vilefridge: i dont see that
<aramil> does anybody listen?
<kyncani> aramil: tried to apt-get remove it ?
<aramil> tell me how cause i m pretty muxh a noob
<devlin7> question... is synaptic strictly for gnome?
<vilefridge> dabaR:  /dev/hda1   *            where-as...      /dev/hda5      (no star)
<eu> question why  uname -a
<eu> Linux ubu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Nov 18 11:51:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<kyncani> aramil: ... apt-get remove cinelerra . And "man apt-get" if it does not work, look for various --force options
<eu> and not 686?
<marc_> howto give a folder with all files in this folger a+r chmod rights?
<themuffenmann> i think if you make the folder with a+r rights, you can edit any file in there as you like
<dabaR> vilefridge: I do not see that on your post.
<aramil> i tried and it says "E: The package cinelerra needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<aramil> "
<themuffenmann> so you would do: sudo chmod a+r (folder)
<themuffenmann> if your on ubuntu..
<marc_> themuffenmann: no, caus it sais for the folder OK but the datas in it NO
<devlin7> brb
<marc_> themuffenmann: im on ubuntu 5.04 yeah
<themuffenmann> alright, thanks for correctin me
<vilefridge> dabaR: ahh sorry, i see that now :)  Well thanks again for all the help, much appreciated :D :D
<dabaR> aramil: you borked your system. run "sudo apt-get update" and paste any errors to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kyncani> aramil: man apt-get. Look for --force, --ignore, ... options
<dabaR> welcome
<marc_> howto give a folder with all files in this folger a+r chmod rights?
<dabaR> a+r is read perfmission for all
<dabaR> marc_: be specific. tell us the name of the directory, where it is in the file system, and what you would like to do with it.
<ste> anybody know how to manually create a cedega "game" entry? In other words, making a new game entry without teling cedega an installer.exe
<_jason> marc_, chmod -R
<whax30> hi guys
<marc_> dabaR: /var/www/phpXplorer/ its an script, u can manage your files on apache
<ste> oh sorry, wrong chan
<whax30> i tryed to install ubuntu on my desktop pc but it stopped 2 times now on the same action
<Determinist> ste, there are cedega specific help channels, perhaps you should consult with the guys there
<whax30> he says that he wants to browse the apt network ore somethink and then just dont continoue
<dabaR> marc_: and it is a diretory, or a file?
<AlexRM> Hello
<marc_> dabaR: its an direktory and there many files and some more direktorys in it
<dabaR> and you want everyone to be able to read it, so that your web server can read it?
<AlexRM> I went to Install FAM to complie BMPx and it said it needed to remove 102 pacakges!
<marc_> yes
<AlexRM> is this correct??
<marc_> dabaR: right
<SGershon> Hi. Anyone knows the link that build repositories lists?
<korhalf> Hey guys, im trying to run starcraft with wine on ubuntu
<ardchoille> I have an ATI vid card and I haven't installed the ati drivers yet becasue the output of glxinfo | grep render says "direct rendering: Yes". Do I even need to install the ATI drivers?
<korhalf> but it keeps asking for a CD
<marc_> _jason: hasent worked :(
<korhalf> and the CD is in the drive, so i dont know what to do
<dabaR> marc_: "sudo chmod -R a+r /var/www/phpXplorer" should work
<nekostar> actually
<nekostar> hey
<marc_> dabaR: im trying
<AlexRM> I went to Install FAM to complie BMPx and it said it needed to remove 102 pacakges! Is this Correct?
<nekostar> how hard is it to port something made for windows written in some sort of c to linux?
<nekostar> like a torrent client>?
<marc_> dabaR: worked, thx
<themuffenmann> yeah use the -R recursive option
<spikebike> neko the code/logic is straight forward
<spikebike> the GUI much less so
<dabaR> AlexRM: whst program are you using for install?
<AlexRM> dabaR, BMPx
<spikebike> there are already torrent clients
<spikebike> azureus, and bit-torrent (main line) come to mind
<AlexRM> dabaR, Ahhh, Synaptic
<Determinist> i definately need to dig deeper into the entire linux method of security and permissions, seems like one big mess to me at the moment altho i'm certain it's nothing big or too complex
<nekostar> ah
<dabaR> weird that it wants to remove half your system.is ubuntu-desktop one of the packages that is being removed>??
<nekostar> spikebike,
<PokerFacePenguin> ardchoille: I dont think you need to install anything else
<nekostar> there is a client out there that is tiny
<marc_away> how to give directorys and folders write-read for everyone? a+r+w ?
<nekostar> and beautiful
<ardchoille> PokerFacePenguin: Thatnk you. That's what I was thinking too.
<nekostar> and has the best features of azureus and the original client like dht
<nekostar> but its made for windows
<nekostar> utorrent.com
<dabaR> ardchoille: isit working foryou?
<nekostar> if we could get that for linux that should be the official client of ubuntu
<ardchoille> dabaR: I don't know, I haven't tried a 3d app yet.. need to find one to test.
<nekostar> and a few TB of torrents later i honestly know what im speaking about :D
<nutshell42> hi, I tried to install kubuntu and the partitioner doesn't find any partitions on my disks
<marc_away> how to give directorys and folders write-read for everyone? a+r+w ?
<nutshell42> fdisk and debian work just fine
<arkais> if i want shutdown all my clients from my server, what command i have to write?, i try shutdown -h now , but it's just work with my server but no with my clients
<spikebike> neko I don't see the source as being available.
<nekostar> spikebike, im sure i could get it
<nekostar> legitly lol
<dabaR> marc_away: dont do that for everyone, it is unsafe.
<dabaR> marc_away: man chmod will tell you
<nekostar> if your interested ill give it a shot then
<marc_away> dabaR: u mean man chmod?ok thx, sorry, im asking to much. thx anyway
<spikebike> man, always check the volume before testing skype
<dabaR> marc_away: you are not asking too much, it is unsafe to allow everyone write access to your files, then they can delete them, http allows for a delete commandd.
<dabaR> marc_away: to find out about the options for chmod, you can run "man chmod" in a terminal.
<AlexRM> Why can't I get taglib 1.4 in Ubuntu resporites???
<nekostar> spikebike, so should i give a shot at getting the source on utorrent?
<SGershon> Hi. Anyone knows the link that build repositories lists?
<nekostar> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nekostar> :P
<nekostar> hello again SGershon
<nutshell42> how can I install ubuntu on an existing partition without using the partitioner?
<ortner> Whats the difference with Breezy and Hoary?
<nekostar> nutshell42, do you mind wiping out the data?
<linux_newb> Hi people, I've just installed ubuntu and I have a 2nd HDD full of mp3's, but I cant seem to find where it is in ubuntu. Can someone tell me how to get to it?
<nekostar> linux_newb, what filesystem is the other hdd
<nutshell42> nekostar: on that specific partition? no
<dabaR> linux_newb: is it on the same computer?
<frito> any pointer to information on using hp 720c printer gratefully received
<linux_newb> ntfs
<linux_newb> yes on same computer
<coz> ahello all
<kapputu> why does firefox 1.5 treat the window as a text box???? I get a text box cursor on all windows
<nekostar> ah linux_newb google ntfs and ubuntu and fstab
<coz>  does anyone here use a wacom tablet?
<nutshell42> nekostar: on the whole disk? that would be... not optimal =)
<nekostar> i dont have that comp on atm
<dabaR> linux_newb: readd private message from ubotu.
<nekostar> right
<Determinist> did firefox 1.5 hit the repos yet?
<linux_newb> thnx
<nekostar> nutshell42, you really need 3 partitions for ubuntu though
<dabaR> Determinist: read the topic
<nekostar> you need / swap and /home
<kapputu> Determinist, no but 1.07 sucked on my machine
<pozdiy> !tell linux_newb about windowsdrives
<nutshell42> nekostar: not for the installation I hope
<SGershon> nekostar, thanks.
<AlexRM> Why can't I get TAGLIB1.4, even when I have all resporites and updated?
<nekostar> np SGershon
<SGershon> nekostar, there's someone that looks just like you on other channel...
<nekostar> eh thats what i understood nutshell42 but i might be wrong
<SGershon> ;)
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> what chan?
<coz> any wacom tablet users here?
<Determinist> dabaR, i see, so only from backports, eh?
<dabaR> Determinist: so I heard here today.
<nutshell42> nekostar: I've got a gig of ram so if it doesn't find the swap partition until the first reboot I don't care; and I don't mount /home until I have the system set up because it's more important than the rest =)
<AlexRM> Can someone help me get taglib 1.4 please??
<nekostar> huym
<Determinist> dabaR, any known issues from people who've tried to install it from the original packages or compile it?
<nekostar> AlexRM, gimme second and ill browse for it
<AlexRM> nekostar, thanks
<nekostar> nutshell42, let me look about a bit for ya
<nutshell42> nekostar: but I even could provide those two partitions if it absolutely doesn't work otherwise; it's just that it absolutely doesn't work now because that partitioner is junk =/
<nekostar> keep in mind im no expert but ill try to help
<nutshell42> nekostar: thx a lot
<aramil> i receive the following error from synaptic E: The package cinelerra needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." what can i do?
<aramil> i m noob
<sven> evening
<sven> I forgot the command to set root password after installation ? :(
<nekostar> aramil, get sources and use synaptic
<nekostar> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Exxcaliber> sven, passwd
<nutshell42> nekostar: btw. a way to cleanly move a debian system to ubuntu would be fine too, it's just that debian sid is borked atm and I need a replacement =)
<sven> exxcaliber, was it really that easy :')
<Exxcaliber> sven, yep :)
<dabaR> Determinist: i use epiphany, and have not heard anything yet
<Exxcaliber> well.. sven, sudo passwd
<aramil> but i cant open my sources from synaptic
<lukas> does anyone here know anything about ssh
<aramil> i receive the message and the place where packages r is blank
<sven> Exxcaliber, that only changes my own password, not that of root
<Determinist> dabaR, k mate, thanks
<Exxcaliber> sven, did you do sudo passwd?
<mycket> lukas, just ask.
<dabaR> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<sven> thnx Exxcaliber
<harry_> sudo -h
<Exxcaliber> sven, np :)
<lysis> is there a better Soundblaster Audigy driver than what comes with Breezy? i'm unable to use TeamSpeak because it doesn't pick up my microphone at all (just makes funny noises)
<lysis> or does anybody have an alt solution to fix the mic input?
<Exxcaliber> !newb
<ubotu> Exxcaliber: I give up, what is it?
<blue-frog> lukas, question being?
<Exxcaliber> hehe
<Exxcaliber> !lsmod
<ubotu> Exxcaliber: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Exxcaliber> damn..
<harry_> sudo -s
<harry_> sudo -s -H
<Exxcaliber> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<lukas> ok, I need to access my linux box at school which is a windows environment in which I'm unable to install any programs. The best solution I've found so far is ssh with X-forwarding enabled. I don't know what would be required to get x-forwarding worknig on windows
<Exxcaliber> lukas, how come you don't just use VNC?
<lukas> VNC is slow
<Exxcaliber> and X-forwarding aint?
<korhalf> ANYone know why when i wine starcraft it looks for the cd but cant find it?
<korhalf> its in the drive.
<lukas> from my experience, its faster than VNC
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> nutshell42,
<Exxcaliber> lukas, okay...
<nekostar> you still there?
<Determinist> lukas, NX
<Exxcaliber> korhalf, ask the wine development team :)
<nekostar> i noticed you said something about a debian partition?
<nutshell42> yes
<nekostar> you can use the same /home directory :)
<nutshell42> I assumed as much =)
<nekostar> just make a different named user ok?
<aramil> can anybody help me with this error message?i m a complete noob
<nekostar> ah then yeah only one partition
<aramil> E: The package cinelerra needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<nekostar> just toss in the disk and boot
<nekostar> then choose the appropriate partition
<Determinist> lukas, on a 16KB upload at home , i sometimes need to really pay attention to notice i'm not at home using my own home comp. it's just that good.
<nekostar> and make that in ubuntu as boot /
<nekostar> etc
<nutshell42> nekostar: well, I can't, that's the problem
<nekostar> should be just fine
<aramil> how can i tottaly remove the package without using synaptic?
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> what exactly is the problem then sorry
<nekostar> it cant find the partition?
<Infernall> where can i modify my grub config in ubuntu?
<nekostar> is it a primary partition?
<nutshell42> the partitioner doesn't show any partitions on the disk
<lukas> Determinist: you mean like freeNX?
<nutshell42> fdisk does
<funktown> aramil: sudo apt-get remove <package> ?
<Determinist> lukas, yes
<nekostar> ic
<Exxcaliber> Determinist, did you actually get NX working? i tried but found it very dificult.
<AlexRM> How can I get TagLib 1.4 ? please
<nutshell42> and I wondered whether I could use fdisk to partition the disk
<nutshell42> and then install ubuntu
<nutshell42> without using the partitioner
<Determinist> Exxcaliber, just a sec, i'll get you a URL... Seveas wrote a howto on the wiki, he's the NX guru
<nutshell42> but I would have to set the / and other mount points
<nekostar> ah i c
<nutshell42> and continue the installation
<Exxcaliber> Determinist, Greate :D !!
<nekostar> let me ask this
<nutshell42> and I don't see how to do that
<nekostar> can you do it in debian?
<aramil> i tried but it shows the same message
<fissy> nutshell42, yes, you can do that easily
<nutshell42> btw. I don't seem to be the only one with that problem
<nekostar> there we go
<nutshell42> debian works
<fissy> nutshell42, i do that when i install so i never have to wipe out /home
<lukas> determinist: what's the freeNX website
<nekostar> fissy, pls help him :)
* nekostar takes notes
<mycket> Infernall, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fissy> problem is, i can't really remember how to do it off hand, i always work it out when i'm there.
<nekostar> ok then
<fissy> obviously choose to setup the partitions yourself
<nekostar> AlexRM, let me look for the tagthing
<Determinist> lukas, there's no freenx website.
<nutshell42> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55885
<nutshell42> fissy: I *can't*
<AlexRM> nekostar, Danke
<nekostar> ok
<nutshell42> <nutshell42> the partitioner doesn't show any partitions on the disk
<fissy> and i think when you get to a screen showing the partitions you have, you press enter on one and then make sure you choose not to format it and choose a sensible mount point for it
<nekostar> ive got the backports etc in AlexRM and i dont see it
<Determinist> Exxcaliber, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX?highlight=%28freenx%29
<fissy> oh
<fissy> that's not good nekostar
<nekostar> so its not a approved package that i can see
<Exxcaliber> Thx:)
<Determinist> lukas, look at the url i just gave Exxcaliber
<fissy> have you got data on there you want to keep nekostar ?
<AlexRM> nekostar, so how can I get it?
<Determinist> Exxcaliber, np mate, have fun :)
<nutshell42> that thread doesn't solve the problem either
<nekostar> whats that fissy ?
<fissy> sorry, nekostar i think i meant nutshell42
<nekostar> lol fissy
<nekostar> AlexRM, lets look for some source :)
<AlexRM> nekostar, Cool :P
<aramil> another solution?
<nekostar> what do you need it for anyway?
<lukas> determinist: is there an online client for NX that works decently fast?
<Determinist> lukas, freenx is the server environment, the client is still proprietary and is freely distributed from nomachine.com, altho i've heard there's a free client in the workings
<nutshell42> fissy: yep, I definitely don't want to erase the whole disk
<nekostar> and what was the name? taglib right?
<fissy> nutshell42, you say you can't see any partitions, are there any partitions?
<AlexRM> nekostar, taglib yeh
<nekostar> what do you use it for?
<fissy> hmm, how are you going to get at your data if there aren't any partitions? or do you know where they should be and want to create them first?
<AlexRM> nekostar,  Package requirements (taglib >= 1.4) were not met.
<fissy> ^nutshell42^
<AlexRM> nekostar, to compile BMPx
<nutshell42> fissy: yes, there are; fdisk (in another virtual terminal) works just fine
<nekostar> ah
<nutshell42> fissy: there are partitions, lots of them
<Exxcaliber> Determinist, is there a windows client available?
<Determinist> lukas, follow that howto to install the server environment, then install the client on any windows/mac/linux machine you wish and voila
<Determinist> Exxcaliber, yes mate, i'm using one right now from work
<fissy> nutshell42, ok, that's really weird, I don't think I can help you with that. sorry
<nutshell42> fissy: fdisk sees them, debian sees them, windows sees them, just the ubuntu partitioner doesn't
<Exxcaliber> Okay.. And it's not laggy like VNC?
<fissy> nutshell42, could you install debian then use dist-upgrade to go to ubuntu?
<lysis> is there a better Soundblaster Audigy driver than what comes with Breezy? i'm unable to use TeamSpeak because it doesn't pick up my microphone at all (just makes funny noises)
<Determinist> Exxcaliber, not to be compared...
<Michael> Can someone tell me how allow access to my other hard drive partitions?
<Exxcaliber> Cool :)
<lukas> determinist: the server part is fine, but I can't install anything on the school computers. I need an online version
<Determinist> Exxcaliber, much much better
<fissy> nutshell42, you know, change all the repositories from debian ones to ubuntu ones
<nutshell42> fissy: sounds like a good idea, how?
<nutshell42> iow, what repositories do I need?
<Determinist> lukas, there's an apache module in beta testing ... have a look at nomachine.com
<nekostar> ok found it AlexRM
<nekostar> wget http://www.lsr.ph.ic.ac.uk/~ho1/linux/deb/libtag1_1.4-1_i386.deb
<lysis> Michael, sudo fdisk -l    tell the /etc/fstab what drives you want to mount
<ali4728> Help! I put a new ATI graphic card into my Linux box, now X Windows wont start! It does not recognise the new card!! Any ideas?
<aramil> can anybody help me plz
<nekostar> as per google
<nekostar> and this forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=304647
<AlexRM> nekostar, does it matter than im on 64 bit?
<nekostar> oi
<Exxcaliber> ali4728, can't you set your xorg.conf back to default settings?
<nekostar> anyone?
<fissy> nutshell42, i haven't needed to do it, but i imagine you install debian just as you would ubuntu, then when it's up and running edit /etc/apt/sources.list and make it the same as a sources.list from a fresh ubuntu install
<nekostar> i dont know about the 64 bit stuff./... fissy or Exxcaliber any clues?
<ali4728> Exxcaliber, hav not tried that !
<pequatre> hello. when "apt-get update"-ing, i'm told to run "dpkg --configure -a". but it then freezes on "parametring gstreamer0.8-a52dec". what should i do ?
<nutshell42> fissy: I fear this will totally fsck up /etc, but I'll try =)
<lukas> determinist, could I use this client and reconfigure it? http://www.cosmopod.com/podconnect.php
<ali4728> Exxcaliber, how can have new card working?
<Exxcaliber> ali4728, try it :) Cause you conf file is probally set to using your old video card :)
<nutshell42> fissy: what's the name of the ubuntu standard distribution?
<fissy> nutshell42, if you were to start from debian unstable, it'd probably be ok
<fredforfaen> Hey a freind of mine has a problem...when he is going to burn cd's or dvd's he get this error;  Could not determine size of resulting image file ....anyone have a idea?
<nutshell42> for apt-get I mean
<ali4728> Exxcaliber, it was an integrated one!
<AlexRM> nekostar, does a 64bit libtag exist?
<Exxcaliber> ali4728, Hmm.. Well, i actually don't know what the default settings are, you'll have to read the documentation from xorg to figure that out
<Michael> lysis: everything is already mounted, but it tells me I don't have permissions to access
<Red-Sox> can u run aqua in linux
<Exxcaliber> ali4728, well, it's still a video card / chip
<AlexRM> nekostar, I got it!!!
<ali4728> Exxcaliber, thanx
<fissy> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<fissy>  ??
<Exxcaliber> ali4728, ur welcome
<nekostar> AlexRM, since you got it
<AlexRM> nekostar, few posts down it says taglib1.4 for 64bit, by Negatory
<nekostar> share with me
<nekostar> oic
<nekostar> AWESOME
<AlexRM> nekostar, http://pwp.netcabo.pt/0245939201/linux/taglib_1.4-1_amd64.deb
<nekostar> now if i may suggest sir
<mycket> Michael, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-windows-partitions
<lysis> Michael, try doing it as root with sudo. if you can access it that way, just simply change the permissions of that share
<nekostar> keep that forums link in mind :)
<Exxcaliber> Determinist, ??
<nekostar> there is a LOT of help in there
<nutshell42> fissy: no, I mean instead of "unstable" what should I put in apt.conf
<AlexRM> yeh I will
<nekostar> and since you have that down why not idle here and help others with stuff that you know ~_^
<Exxcaliber> Determinist, just couldnt remember what room you where in :P May I Pm you ?
<nekostar> its a team effort !
<lysis> nekostar, i couldn't agree more!
<nekostar> ^_^
<fissy> nutshell42, i don't have one
<nekostar> hehe lets mess once more witht he bot: smilie with sideburns::::
<nekostar> !^_^!
<ubotu> No idea, nekostar
<fissy> nutshell42, i could tar up the whole of /etc/apt if you wanted
<nekostar> hehe
<tony_> Hi all! anyone able to use 6G ipod on ubuntu with gktpod or such
<tony_> ?
<nutshell42> fissy: thx, I think I found a howto
<lukas> 6G iPod?
<fissy> ok, cool
<nekostar> oo ipod?
<nekostar> i got that working
<Exxcaliber> Determinist, ....?
<nutshell42> fissy: thx for your help
<nekostar> installed um
<fissy> nutshell42, np, good luck
<lukas> Exxcaliber: he seems to be gone
<nekostar> gtkpod and just specified where it mounts to
<tony_> nekostar :how? mine can mout easy but no more
<nekostar> sweet
<nekostar> ok tony go to terminal and do :: df -h
<nekostar> where is it mounted?
<mrtwister> hello. installed 5.10 server install, but not configured neetwork... how i can configure network from console under root?
<Exxcaliber> lukas, so it seems
<Determinist> sorry guys, at work, had a phone call
<tony_> nekostar: yes sir /media/ipod
<nekostar> awesome
<korhalf> Can anyone help me get Starcraft working with wine?
<nekostar> now ive not tried with another application but in gtkpod i have
<nekostar> what app are you trying to work with it in?
<dabaR> korhalf: try #winehq
<mrtwister> korhalf, go to wine page, there is links to resources at one i seen detailed description
<tony_> nekostar: then what? gktpod cant find some .db or other w8
<nekostar> you have gtkpod?
<korhalf> Thank you :)
<nekostar> sweet let me open
<nekostar> edit > edit preferences
<Lord_Drachenblut> what apps are available for using an ipod with ubuntu?
<nekostar> first tab there is input output
<Seveas> Lord_Drachenblut, banshee and gtkpod to name a few
<nekostar> under the first section you have ipod mount point
<nekostar> change that to /media/ipod
<nekostar> and your done
<greatjones> hello, i would like to change my hosts file, but the system says that i do not "own" the file. how do i change the hosts file? i gather it has something to do with "root"", but i'm new to Linux so I'm not sure what
<nekostar> lol
<tony_> nekostar: yes it cant find iTunesDB.ext and complains of database damage on pos 668 in /media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB
<nekostar> ah
<Lord_Drachenblut> will i lose what is currently on the ipod like with windows or osx
<nekostar> lets see here..
<Seveas> Lord_Drachenblut, no
<Lord_Drachenblut> thanks seveas
<mrtwister> hello. installed 5.10 server install, but not configured neetwork... how i can configure network from console under root?
<nekostar> what i did was file > create ipod directories..
<fredforfaen> !k3b
<ubotu> hmm... k3b is "A sophisticated KDE cd burning application", its said to be the best burning GUI out there!
<nekostar> but i dont know if that will work or so
<nekostar> then i did file > synch stuff
<nekostar> fredforfaen, i LOVE k3b
<david_m_e> i finally remembered the other really important question i had: how much of a problem is viruses, worms, rootkits, etc... in the linux world? is there a quality a-v package? any good free packages?
<nekostar> david_m_e, for me not much of a problem
<tony_> nekostar: ok now but the read icon is greyed
<nekostar> add firewall
<nekostar> yeah
<navyn> why do my apps installed with wine show up on my KDE menu's but not in Gnome
<fredforfaen> Hey a freind of mine has a problem...when he is going to burn cd's or dvd's he get this error;  Could not determine size of resulting image file ....anyone have a idea?
<Seveas> david_m_e, clamav + corbicula
<nekostar> b/c its got it from the ipod should be
<nekostar> do you see the list in the window?
<david_m_e> i'm already behind a router; but what about downloads, emails that are infected ?
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<nekostar> david_m_e,
<nekostar> you can get rooted from anywhere
<nekostar> but your windows virii cant do shit pretty much
<tony_> nekostar: i just add music and then sync?
<barongas> Is there a way to expand a partition without wrecking it's content?
<nekostar> should be tony_
<nekostar> does it see whats on the ipod right now?
<mannyman> how do I get the login screen to start at 800x600 resolution ?
<david_m_e> spysweeper (for windows) is a highly rated anti-rootkit but i don't know anything about a-v-ware for -ix
<greatjones> hello, how do i use ubuntu with root privliges?
<david_m_e> thank you, seveas;
<nekostar> greatjones, try using sudo before the command
<Seveas> dave__, apt-get install chkrootkit
<tony_> nekostar: how can i tell . i have the addad song as flagged in the songlist in gtkpod
<david_m_e> i am still wondering tho... how much of a problem are viruses, etc... in the -ix world?
<tony_> nekostar: is that what u mean?
<fredforfaen> can anybody help this is kinda a crisis....
<Seveas> david_m_e, not so much
<nekostar> david_m_e, most of the time not much of one
<nekostar> fred whats up
<nekostar> tony?
<barongas> My 200GB HD has a 40GB partition which I want to expand to cover the entire drive, save some swap. Can it be done without the files being destroyed?
<Seveas> the only real crap is crappy php scripts that do xmlrpc
<ViennaLinux> is there a special channel for Wireless things ???
<nekostar> let me add a song to my ipod so i can see what u mean ok?
<fredforfaen> he cant burn with any of the programs , gnomeburner gnomebaker and k3b
<greatjones> nekostar: sorry i am a total newbie, whats sudo?
<mannyman> how do I get the login screen to start at 800x600 resolution ?
<nekostar> sudo means rootpower do command
<nekostar> sudo apt-get update
<nekostar> like apt-get update as root
<barongas> greatjones, it's a command in the console that allows you to perform a command as if you were root
<themuffenmann> sudo means super-user do
<tony_> nekostar: yes pls . the song shows up in the left & right window
<david_m_e> thanks
<pozdiy> greatjones, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<greatjones> nekostar:  where/how do i get to the console?
<greatjones> neko: ok thank you i will go there
<themuffenmann> what distro are you using great
<themuffenmann> ?
<themuffenmann> ubuntu?
<nekostar> greatjones,  applications > accessories > terminal
<barongas> greatjones, Programs->accessories->Terminal
<nekostar> tony_, ok i added the song
<themuffenmann> yep
<greatjones> themuffenmann: ubuntu 5.10
<nekostar> now i push the synch icon
<themuffenmann> oh your on breezy huh?
<tony_> nekostar: where do you see it in your gtkpod?
<mannyman> how do I get the login screen to start at 800x600 resolution ?
<themuffenmann> im still yet to try it out..im usin hoary right now but i placed an order on Launchpad for some pressed cds a couple days ago
<matrix-ubuntu-c> how do i know if ubuntu supports arp-cache
<greatjones> nekostar: ok thank you, i am at the terminal now...what do i do to change the hosts file? sorry to be repeating my question, but i am not exactly sure what to do now
<themuffenmann> what host file do you mean
<themuffenmann> ?
<mannyman> how do I get the login screen to start at 800x600 resolution ?
<nekostar> gimme one second greatjones
<nekostar> tony_,
<existance> I have fglrx set up and I am trying to get the drivers for my second card (nvidia), any one know how i give it to fglrx?
<nekostar> i opened the folder for my ipod
<nekostar> looked inside
<mycket> mannyman, reconfigure the xserver
<nekostar> its in there now
<greatjones> themuffenmann the one that is used to redirect web servers to 127.0.0.1 =)
<nekostar> the synch seems to put it on the ipod
<pequatre> hello --> http://ubuntu-fr.pastebin.ca/32418 if anyone can help ?
<nekostar> ok then
<themuffenmann> ah..i dont know great..
<mannyman> mycket, could you tell me how?
<themuffenmann> mannyman,
<tony_> nekostar: yes--- where in the menu is that? i get "u didnt sync database"
<nekostar> so greatjones what are you needing to do?
<nekostar> u didnt
<nekostar> ah
<fredforfaen> can anyone help
<themuffenmann> at a terminal, type 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<mannyman> ok
<nekostar> tony_, file > synchronize itunes db
<greatjones> nekostar: i need to modift the hosts file in the /etc directory, so that ad servers get redirected to 127.0.0.1
<nekostar> fredforfaen, what do you need?
<fredforfaen> Hey a freind of mine has a problem...when he is going to burn cd's or dvd's he get this error;  Could not determine size of resulting image file ....anyone have a idea?
<nekostar> ad servers greatjones ?
<nekostar> welll ok?
<nekostar> let me find it
<nekostar> hum
<mycket> mannyman, open a console and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dabaR> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<mycket> mannyman, yo will have to restart the xserver then
<greatjones> nekostar yes you can modify the hosts files so that you don't get most ads in your browser
<mannyman> mycket, which one ? this or "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<nekostar> greatjones,
<themuffenmann> scroll down to where you see something like Section "screen"
<nekostar> ever think of using an extention?
<mycket> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<greatjones> nekostar no whats that
<rebort> can anyone help with http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479 ?
<existance> I have fglrx set up and I am trying to get the drivers for my second card (nvidia), any one know how i give it to fglrx?
<themuffenmann> and it will have a series of resolutions, the one which is defined first on this line is the default resolution
<nekostar> should be in /etc/hosts
<nekostar> greatjones, firefox has extentions to do just that
<david_m_e> i was wondering something similiar to mannymans question; my question: can the screen resolution be changed whenever one wishes, or is the resolution at boot the only one you will get that session?
<lysis> does anybody here use TeamSpeak?
<crimsun> david_m_e: whenever you wish (within reason)
<david_m_e> crimsun: how would i go about that?
<fredforfaen> can anyone help?
<mannyman> mycket, thanks
<Exxcaliber> lysis, i have used it for windows.. why?
<themuffenmann> david: if you change your xorg.conf file, you will have multiple resolutions to choose from
<mannyman> themuffenmann, thanks
<existance> lysis, i've found ventrilo has a higher quality than ts
<lysis> not working in linux
<themuffenmann> did it work mannyman?
<lysis> does it connect to ts servers?
<mannyman> I have to reboot
<Exxcaliber> fredforfaen, state you problem.
<existance> lysis, i doubt it
<fredforfaen> Hey a freind of mine has a problem...when he is going to burn cd's or dvd's he get this error;  Could not determine size of resulting image file ....anyone have a idea?
<lysis> oh . . . it won't help me any then.
<Exxcaliber> lysis, i don't think im the right one to ask
<lysis> :(
<themuffenmann> ok, try it out..if it doesnt work, check back in and ill give you soem more instructions
<lysis> thanks for the attempt though =)
<mannyman> themuffenmann, thanks again
<themuffenmann> yep, no prob
<rebort> i beg for help with http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479
<greatjones> nekostar where can i find them?
<nekostar> open firefox greatjones and go to tools > extentions
<linux_newb> i cant get samba working:(
<nekostar> then click get more extentions
<david_m_e> i don't know if muffman or mannyman are familiar with windows, but within windows, one can change the screen res at will and all apps running in that session will re-configure themselves to the new resolution; if such is possible under Ubuntu, how?
<the> !tell the about ati
<nekostar> fredforfaen,
<dabaR> david_m_e: can you change the resolution using the gnome menu? System>Prefs>Resolution.
<the> wtf. Get him to give me the links again
<nekostar> what package was that error from
<AlexRM> Can someone Please hlep with this Error: http://pastebin.com/448684 - > I just configuered BMPx and went to do Make and it was all going fien untill this error: http://pastebin.com/448684
<dabaR> ubotu: tell the about ask the bot
<fredforfaen> k3b
<tony_> nekostar: i tried to copy the .db file from ipod to homr and i can. Why cant the gtkpod find it do you think?
<david_m_e> thank you; obviously, i need to explore the menus more
<kaz_> after updating hoary to breezy & rebooting, I get a black screen. I'm using an NVIDIA card.
<dabaR> david_m_e: it works?
<existance> lysis, i doubt it
<existance> lysis, oops..
<existance> I have fglrx set up and I am trying to get the drivers for my second card (nvidia), any one know how i give it to fglrx?
<david_m_e> it shall try now, dabaR
<the> dabaR:  I only need ati.
<dabaR> the: ask him about it.
<nekostar> dunno tony_ tbh
<nekostar> i was lucky in that it just worked?
<nekostar> hum
<the> ubotu:  tell the about ati
<dabaR> kaz_: you can try reinstalling the drivers. read pm from ubotu.
<nekostar> im probably doing stuff wrong somehow lol
<david_m_e> yes, dabaR, it worked great
<greatjones> nekostar: thank you very much, that is a great resource
<AlexRM> Can someone Please hlep with this Error: http://pastebin.com/448684 - > I just configuered BMPx and went to do Make and it was all going fien untill this error: http://pastebin.com/448684
<kaz_> pm?
<dabaR> private message
<kaz_> oh
<greatjones> nekostar: thank you for all of your help, i really appreciate it
<tony_> nekostar: probably not.. you are in the right! i will try alternative ways.. winsucks xp thanks for the help.. kudos kudos
<kaz_> thanks
<nekostar> tony_, i know there is soemthing on it in the forums
<AlexRM> Pwease help me
<nekostar> let me browse there for a bit
<tony_> nekostar: yes there conclusion from what i could find was that it doesnt work :)
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> let me look about a bit
<the> dabaR:  Damnit. It says they are available for 5.1, and then it says they aren't.
<nekostar> ah tony_
<nekostar> try synching and all
<nekostar> then closing gtkpod
<david> i'm back... i thought '/pm <message>' would make my message appear in red, but i got bumped instead
<nekostar> and take ipod out and in
<nekostar> then open again
<AlexRM> http://pastebin.com/448684 <-- Please help me, I was compling BMPx and I went to do Make and this error came up
<nekostar> and read from ipod
<david> so, how do i respond to a specific person's message?
<nekostar> AlexRM, i looked its beyond me sorry :/
<david> never mind
<dabaR> the: what? the 5.10 version of ubuntu?
<nekostar> david,
<AlexRM> :(
<david> i will consult the help
<nekostar> you need to be registerd to do pm's
<kaz_> dabar: how do I get to shell though?
<david> i don't know if i'm registered... i have been told that i'm certifiable
<nekostar> yeah
<tony_> nekostar: tried that. its my sis ipod and she wants to try it on xp. i would try more if it was my own.. thanks for the help though
<dabaR> ubotu: tell david about nicktab
<kaz_> it tries to go to the (broken) x session
<nekostar> tony_, i can see the playlist stuff be updated when i do that
<dabaR> ubotu: tell david about ask the bot
<nekostar> tony_, why not back up the whole thing
<nekostar> then you can have at it lol
<fredforfaen> anyone know what i should do?
<linux_newb> i'm trying to setup samba so i can access a networked windows drive, i need to put hostanem and domain name, what should go in domaain name? mshome?
<vegos> my clock goes drastically fast and my video is played drastically fast, can anyone help
<Lord_Drachenblut> linux_newb do you have a domain controller in your network
<nekostar> tony_,
<nekostar> did you make sure to tell gtkpod to create the directories?
<linux_newb> no
<jesusfish> anyone here ever successfully build alsa-source?
<nekostar> b/c mine looks like i am pretty sure its supposed to lol
<Lord_Drachenblut> linux_newb i believe with out a domain controller you can't really have domains
<linux_newb> well im not sure what a momain controller is
<ravi_> hi
<linux_newb> domain*
<dabaR> ubotu: tell jesusfish about alsa-source
<Lord_Drachenblut> linux_newb think about the naime and it is kind of self evident
<jansson> How can i make a shell script run without questions? It asks wether I want to run it or edit it.
<linux_newb> but i'm trying to follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba and i cant figure it out
<vegos> my clock goes drastically fast and my video is played drastically fast, can anyone help
<ravi_> has any one configured apache in ubuntu?
<jansson> vegos, It's your computer, it's to fast.
<kaz_> So if I am booting to a blank black screen, how do I get to shell to fix it?
<dabaR> ravi_: thats not a great question. how would you like it configured?
<vegos> not in windows
<Exxcaliber> hehe
<dabaR> kaz_: alt+ctrl+f1
<kaz_> thanks
<tony_> nekostar: yes?
<david> NickServ, what i meant was: several times, responses to my questions have appeared in red, which has made it very easy for me to see them; how do i do that so i can tell others answers?
<jansson> vegos, Sounds weird. I'd guess that the playing of video too fast is due to that the clock goes too fast. But the clock really should be the same as in windows.
<jesusfish> dabaR: one quick question...any idea why it picks up the wrong dir to sinatll?
<dabaR> jesusfish: no.
<ravi_> dabaR, I have configured it in redhat. But in ubuntu, the configuration files are located in some other place. So I was wondering where it is located and how to start the httpd server
<nekostar> when i look inside the ipod i get all the directories i did with windows is all
<rebort> anyone have inspiration on bug http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479 Z
<vegos> it goes about twice as fast as my watch
<dabaR> jansson: is that a serious answer?
<nekostar> calendars contacts ipod_control etc
<nekostar> my itunes folder and db is in there even
<nekostar> [inside of ipod_control] 
<fredforfaen> can anyone pls help me?
<dabaR> ravi_: you install apache. then the conf file is in /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<rebort> fredforfaen: with what?
<nekostar> fredforfaen, i dont understand why he's got that problem?
<dabaR> ravi_: have you installed anything in ubuntu yet?
<themuffenmann> for apache on ubuntu just do 'sudo apt-get install apache2
<themuffenmann> '
<ravi_> dabaR, not the source but I have installed using apt-get plenty of times
<the> How do you install something from an rpm?
<jansson> dabaR, Well, except for the fact that its totally unhelpful, yes?
<jesusfish> anyone know why alsa-source config script picks the wrong install dir?
<dabaR> themuffenmann: apache2 is apache2.
<ravi_> dabaR, only binaries
<dabaR> ravi_: install apache, or apache2
<themuffenmann> yeah, i was just saying if you want to install apache2 on ubuntu do 'sudo apt-get install apache2
<ravi_> dabaR, How do I find which is installed ?
<sonium> hi
<fredforfaen> nekostar  a friend of mine has a problem with k3b he gets Could not determine size of resulting image file when he tryes to burn cd's and dvd's anyone can help?
<the> How do you install something from an rpm?
<themuffenmann> i dont think Archive Manager supports rpm format
<ravi_> dabaR, will apt-cache search apache do the trick ?
<dabaR> ravi_: use synaptic, or aptitude in a terminal, aptitude search apache and see whether there is a i to the left of the package name.
<dabaR> ravi_: I dont use apt-cache/apt-get
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> im not understanding why its doing that
<nekostar> does it also do that when running it as root?
<dabaR> the: what is the rpm, why not install using apt?
<fredforfaen> nekostar yeah
<nekostar> hum
<the> dabaR:  Just tell me how
<nekostar> somethings farked up i think...
<nekostar> did he do sudo apt-get dist-update?
<fredforfaen> heh nekostar now its something about the writing speed , cant change to writing speed....man this is wierd
<dabaR> the: I dont do requests. and also, I dont bork people's systems through IRC.
<rebort> nekostar: no any other programs work for burning?
<ravi_> dabaR, that is a huge list for me. and there is apache and apache2 and in the left side there is a 'p'
<fredforfaen> nekostar i can get him to
<nekostar> there are lots of em
<ThePyromaniac> Guys, how can i sync my HP iPaq rx1715?
<the> dabaR:   What?
<nekostar> im just wondering if there is a dependancy problem somewhere..
<dabaR> ravi_: that means it iss not installed. install one.
<nekostar> also
<dabaR> the: you can easily break your system with rpms, and I dont want to be responsible.
<the> dabaR:  It's the ATI drivers, but they are rpm and I forgot how to turn them into like..deb or whatever
<nekostar> have him delete his .k3b directory
<rebort> ThePyromaniac: sudo apt-cache search ipaq gives you an rsync wrapper
<dabaR> the: just get them from the wiki page.
<dabaR> the: it will likely break yhour system pretty bad.
<ravi_> dabaR, do you recommend apache or apache2
<the> dabaR:  Why can't you just tell me the command that turns them into something that you can install from?
<Talisker> where is the kernel located?
<ThePyromaniac> rebort searching would have been a good idea first, sorry. sleepy! :D
<rebort> ThePyromaniac: i'm not sure if that'll help you
<xored> How to make a linebrake in the mathe-objekt-editor in OpenOffice ?
<Talisker> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 ??
<rebort> ThePyromaniac: i remember reading lately on planetkde and p.g.o about opensync, i dont really know what it is but it sounds promising
<ravi_> the, you may use alien to convert from an rpm to deb package
<ioboss> i have a problem whit eclipse cdt...
<ioboss> :(
<ioboss> i cant install that plugin
<ThePyromaniac> rebort dont really want sync, just wanna transffer files
<the> ravi_:  Thank you.
<dabaR> ravi_: you know, I dont recommend anything like that, I am not qualified. either will work if it is just for your personal use, I think.
<ravi_> dabaR, So do I use apache or apache2 ? Which do you feel is better of the two?
<fredforfaen> nekostar ill try
<rebort> ThePyromaniac: anything happen when you plug it into your computer?
<ThePyromaniac> rebort nah, nmap may work
<ravi_> dabaR, I have used alien to install inscape deb package in fedora
<rebort> ThePyromaniac: nmap?
<rebort> ThePyromaniac: i dont think that transfers files, its a network scanner
<ThePyromaniac> it said it supported stuff, and now i see you are right lol
<dabaR> ravi_: to install a rpm driver on ubuntu will likely lead him to reeinstall the system. and the BinaryDriverHowto/ATI page of the wiki likely explains how to install the ATI drivers safely.
<rebort> rebort: i think you can instal it on an ipaq, and thats why it came up
<rebort> ThePyromaniac: Several popular handheld
<rebort>  devices are also supported, including the Sharp Zaurus and the iPAQ.
<the> http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=5588   when I alien my fglrx package
<rebort> ThePyromaniac: check out opensync
<Determinist> i wonder if i could install linux on my fujitsu-siemens Loox 420, tired of that cursed Windows mobile thing
<ravi_> dabaR, I didn't know his problem.  Sorry
<dabaR> ravi_: no need to be sorry.
<dabaR> he asked for it.
<ThePyromaniac> rsync is installed already...
<Igloocentral> !raid
<ubotu> I guess raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<ravi_> dabaR, So do I use apache or apache2 ? Which do you feel is better of the two?
<the> dabaR:  I'm running Breezy. It says right on there that there are no breezy packages.
<the> dabaR:  I clearly stated that earlier.
<Determinist> ravi_, apache2 works well for me
<dabaR> the: ya, but that would be weird.
<sethk> Determinist, it runs well on my fujutsu laptop, although I don't know if that's relevant
<the> dabaR:  Weird if they didn't? Well then it's weird. Because they don't have them
<ravi_> Determinist, thanks
<Determinist> seth_k, doubt it mate, pocket PCs use embedded ROM operating systems.
<rebort> anybody help with http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479 ?
<spikebike> umm
<spikebike> I run linux on a pocketpc pda
<sethk> Determinist, yes, I know, but they might share some hardware characteristics
<dabaR> the: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<seth_k> Determinist, you want sethk, not seth_k ;)
<Determinist> seth_k, sorry lol
<sethk> seth_k, whatever  :)
<Determinist> sethk, perhaps, yes
<ThePyromaniac> rebort i cant find opensync
<the> dabaR:  Note: Currently, ATI Drivers for AMD64 are not available in Breezy (Ubuntu 5.10)
<Tallen> is there a ubuntu package for Anjunta ? I tried 'apt-cache search anjunta' and returned nothing, am I doing something wrong ?!
<dabaR> the: read that again
<rebort> ThePyromaniac: opensync.org
<silent_scream> has anybody used LIRC ?
<dabaR> the: oh.
<the> dabaR:  for AMD64. That's my processor.
<rebort> ThePyromaniac: like i said i dont really know what it is
<crimsun> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 872 kB, Installed size: 2124 kB
<crimsun> Tallen: helps if you spell it correctly
<ThePyromaniac> rebort heh ok
<dabaR> the: and you dont think that if it was that easy to install from an rpm, they would create one for the 64bit?
<sergio> hola
<sergio> hola
<dabaR> crimsun: why are there no amd64 packages for ati?
<the> dabaR:  Are you saying it's easy to install from RPM? Because I haven't been able to. IT gives me errors. I've tried the wiki thing before, so I know it doesn't work for me.
<Tallen> oh, man thats so sad. Thanks your right I cant spell..
<sonium> I cannot access my ntfs partitions
<ravi_> Determinist, I am not able to install apache2. I get a error that the /var/../lock directory is already locked. And I do not have synaptic or any other software open
<dabaR> the: no, I am saying that if it was possiblee, they would have included it in ubuntu,.
<sonium> it says The folder contents could not be displayed.
<angelo> i'm not able to access mythtv repositories in breezy
<sonium> any ideas?
<crimsun> angelo: do you have multiverse and universe enabled?
<Determinist> ravi_, check "ps ax | grep apt" look for anything else that might be locking it
<dabaR> sonium: post your /etc/fstab file to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<crimsun> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: (A personal video recorder application (client and server)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.18.1-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<sonium> it seesm correct, but ok
<linux_newb> how can i play mp3s? rythm box is saying theres no plugin for them
<angelo> yes i have eb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<angelo> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ravi_> Determinist, It returns nill
<dabaR> ubotu: tell linux_newb about mp3
<crimsun> linux_newb: enable universe and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ravi_> Determinist, It returns nil
<the> dabaR:  What the fuck?! This is pissing me off. Why is it that only MY system setup doesn't work!?
<crimsun> angelo: no, that's breezy-backports. That's not breezy at all.
<linux_newb> universe?
<crimsun> !tell linux_newb about repos
<dabaR> the: no, all people that have  amd64 can not get their ati working, it seems.
<sonium> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5393
<Determinist> ravi_, time for a reboot then... and if you have any other versions of apache installed, now would be the time to remove them
<ravi_> Determinist, wait maybe if I just log off and log on it might work. I will keep you updated
<dabaR> crimsun: why are backports open by default?
<the> dabaR:  I need direct rendering. I'm a fucking programmer and I need direct rendering for OpenGL. I can't play half of my games, eithe r.
<crimsun> dabaR: snafu, probably
<ThePyromaniac> rebort: balls, SynCE sounds good but for KDE
<dabaR> the: we need you to stop swearing.
<the> dabaR:  What am I going to do!?
<silent_scream> has anybody used LIRC ?
<rebort> ThePyromaniac: you may have to use it :)
<dabaR> the: install a 32 bit chroot or something, I do not know. ask a good question to the channel.
<ThePyromaniac> rebort an extra 76 megs!
<ThePyromaniac> chuckle, but ok
<dabaR> sonium: check out my post on that site, make your file look like that, and then run "sudo mount -a" in a terminal.
<DUNFreak> Would anyone have a link to a tutorial on how to activate NTFS support with ubuntu^
<DUNFreak> ?
<rebort> ThePyromaniac: ask around a bit if youre reluctant to get all the kde libs
<dabaR> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<rebort> DUNFreak: yes
<thechitowncubs> t
<DUNFreak> hehe thanks a lot :)
<sonium> dabaR, it says I still lack permission
<sonium> I added users and did mount -a
<DUNFreak> any chance of read-write ntfs? (or possibly a ntfs2fat32 converter that won't erase my data?)
<Seveas> DUNFreak, no on both
<DUNFreak> darn
<DUNFreak> gonna have to go with vmware to read/write then
<dokkeri> DUNFreak: Best way is to make a shared fat32 partition for linux and windows I figure...
<DUNFreak> trying to get rid of Windows at the moment actually as much as possible
<sonium> sudo ls /media/hda1 works, while without sudo it not works
<DUNFreak> I can still play games on my fiance's computer ;)
<sonium> the permission of the mountpoint is only for root
<sonium> should I change this?
<sonium> if, yes, how?
<DUNFreak> I guess my solution would be to use partitionmagic to create a fat32 partition, transfer as much data as possible, resize... rince wash repeat.
<topyli> DUNFreak: no problem. install linux, throw your windows installation media away. -> done!
<drapelyk> Anyone: is there an apt- command to remove a program?
<jbroome> apt-get remove
<mwe> permissions of mountpoints don't matter for mounted file systems. only options to mount
<crouton> howdy folks
<DUNFreak> topyli: I was stupid enough to convert my secondary partition to ntfs, but other than that, yeah that's pretty much it
<drapelyk> jbroome will it remove all dependencies too?
<firefly2442> anyone know if there will be an update for the gam_server 100% CPU issue?
<sonium> mwe, specify
<dokkeri> topyli: Nooo... Not yet... Once Fallout and Torment run under wine I Windows is obsolete :P
<sonium> why do I have to be root to access the filesystem?
<mwe> sonium: how did you mount the partition you're trying to access?
<sonium> mount -a
<dokkeri> They still run like crap
<sonium> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,users        0       0
<topyli> dokkeri: i would keep a windows box around if i were a gamer. after all, people buy playstations too, why not windows boxen? =)
<dokkeri> It makes me feel dirty :(
<mwe> sonium: try dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<mwe> sonium: /dev/hda that should be
<mwe> sonium: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<omp> does anyone know where I can get the Human icons from?
<mwe> sonium: the umask is what is doing the trick
<lightbright> hey hey, its fat Albert
<xiaogil> is it possible to resume an upload with scp ?
<Alex> Yeas.
<Alex> er, yes.
<bungle> hi all
<Alex> Hey bungle
<Fujitsu> Hi bungle.
<bungle> hi Alex
<angelo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse that's working thanks
<bungle> hi Fujitsu
<sonium> mwe, doesn't work
<sonium> It just display the help page
<Alex> xiaogil: Use rsync --
<Alex>  rsync --partial ./local/file remotehost:/path/to/remote/file
<Alex> (will resume it)
<angelo> it is possible to share modem connection?
<DUNFreak> hmn. PartitionMagic supposedely can convert from ntfs to fat32 (according to linux-ntfs.org)
<gil>  18:26
<gil> 
<Fujitsu> DUNFreak, yes.
<Fujitsu> angelo, what do you mean? BEtween computers?
<Coweater> running breezy, tested my sound with aplay and it works fine, amarok won't play through the gstreamer or xine engines, it just flys through the playlist, with arts it just sits still after clicking play
<Fujitsu> If so, yes.
<firefly2442> angelo, like a proxy?
<DUNFreak> though I wonder if partition magic under vmware will screw up everything :(
<bob832> if i wanted to find out what rules there were for port 113 in iptables, what would i do?
<angelo> my modem is connect to internet. Can an other computer use it to connect to internet?
<Fujitsu> angelo, if they are networked to yours, yes.
<muzik> i went to bed lastnight, got up and ubuntu crashed, so i restarted and now grub is all screwed up, i got fedora up, and i got the ubuntu hdd set as slave, coudl anyone help me fix up grub?
<nekostar> ok!
<angelo> i must build a proxy server?
<ThePyromaniac> anyone hear got an IPaq?
<nekostar> now that i have my nvidia card set up nice
<nekostar> i need to take it out :/
<Fujitsu> angelo, not really.
<ThePyromaniac> i seem to have 200 avantgo / ipaq syncing packaged but none of em do much
<nekostar> so where do i find the module thing that tells the kernel what modules to load?
<gil> gato lindo
<nekostar> ubotu, unload module
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, nekostar
<nekostar> :/
<nekostar> ubotu, module
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, nekostar
<nekostar> DA,
<nekostar> M
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nekostar rmmod
<omp> So, know one knows where I can download the Human icon set from? :x
<crouton> quick question - any harm from removing EVMS via apt-get if I am using LVM?
<nekostar> rmmod?
<nekostar> kay
<nekostar> thanx The_Isle_of_Mark
<Madpilot> omp: it's default in Ubuntu, you shouldn't need to download it...
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nekostar, np man
<omp> Madpilot: i use Gentoo
<sonium> but why can root access the drive but not me?
<ILF_> where's the gnome menu editor? there is no "gnome-menu-editor" command..
<QRZ> bob832:  sudo iptables -L -nv | grep 113
<The_Isle_of_Mark> omp get out! blasphemer!
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> so like
<The_Isle_of_Mark> lol
<omp> The_Isle_of_Mark: :)
<nekostar> rmmod -w nvidia
<nekostar> then when i shut comp off it will kill the module then
<kent> ILF_, rightclick on the Program-menu and choose edit?
<bob832> QRZ: thanks
<nekostar> and wont try to load when i turn back on?
<nekostar> b/c i need to swap the system the card is in
<QRZ> bob832:  np
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nekostar it wont load the module if the hardware isnt there
<nekostar> o:
<nekostar> just reconfigure the xorg.conf then
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nekostar, yep
<isikhulu> Hello all
<nekostar> what is the default driver do you know?
<nekostar> hi isikhulu
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nekostar, vesa
<nekostar> ok
<ILF_> or use nv
<nekostar> thanx The_Isle_of_Mark
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nekostar, np again
<nekostar> ILF_, nv even though i will have no nvidia card?
<isikhulu> Having a bit of a problem getting Audacity to record through my mic....
<ILF_> nekostar: ok, not then, heh
<nekostar> heh thought so but thanx
<nekostar> :)
<isikhulu> have Breezy running on a IBM ThinkPad T20....
<isikhulu> I can hear my mic through the speakers but Audacity isn't picking it up
<isikhulu> did quite a few google searches but so far no luck
<nekostar> o yeah
<nekostar> here's a good one for ya The_Isle_of_Mark and company:
<opnsrc> When I browse folders, there is no address bar where I can type where I want to go and copy the address of the folder
<Madpilot> omp: well, switch distros, and you'll have all the Human icons you can handle ;)  slightly more seriously, I've got no idea which package contains Ubuntu's default themes - search packages.ubuntu.com
<opnsrc> How do I put one there, I see no option for it
<opnsrc> ?
<nekostar> is there a way to get the tty screens to have higher res for the text?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nekostar, yes, but I dont know how
<The_Isle_of_Mark> sorry
<nekostar> opnsrc, try edit > pref
<omp> Madpilot: do you think it will be hard to find it on the CD?
<nekostar> np lol
<Fujitsu> sonium, I can probably help. Is it NTFS?
<nekostar> ill look in the forums
<Chrisx1> hey i got a q for Linux And Windows I Have ICS on Widows Will i be able to run and port forward ircd and ssh + vnc from windows to linux or not?
<nekostar> hehe
<opnsrc> oh thanks
<nekostar> :)
<crouton> !lvm
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Chrisx1, no, windows ICS does not allow that to happen...well easily anyway
<ubotu> hmm... lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Chrisx1> do you know any portforwarding tool to do it?
<illidan> hi
<keez> hello
<flame-boy> how do I change my IP with terminal ?
<opnsrc> I still don't see an option to do that
<keez> can anyone tell me how to compile only one kernel module?
<nick_> change your IP?
<isikhulu> Chrisxl, probably be better off running ICS through linux.
<opnsrc> For an address bar
<Madpilot> omp: no idea, sorry
<Mabus06> Chrisx1, portforward.com
<crouton> anybody use LVM frequently enough to answer some questions?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Chrisx1, easiest thing to do, but not the cheapest is an internet gateway router link netgear, dlink, etc
<omp> Madpilot: okay, thanks
<Chrisx1> lolz kk Mabus06
<flame-boy> nick_ yes
<keez> can anyone tell me how to compile only one kernel module?
<Mabus06> Chrisx1, no joke, has good info for port forwarding with tons of hardware
<flame-boy> how do I change my IP with terminal ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> flame-boy, ifconfig --help
<isikhulu> Chrisxl, I'd suggest a Linksys WRT54G and put a third party firmware on it such as Talisman...
<opnsrc> Is there something I can install that puts an address bar?
<keez> can anyone tell me how to compile only one kernel module?
<Chrisx1> I Dont have a router...
<isikhulu> allows for all kinds of networking options such as VPN Server, VLANs, etc.
<Mabus06> Well then what do you need to port forward for?
* opnsrc guesses Microsoft patented that somehow
<Chrisx1> .well i cant run a ssh shell on here
<nekostar> i heard compile kernel is make menuconfig, make dep, make bzImage, make modules, make modules_install, or make oldconfig dep clean install modules modules_install, or make-kpkg clean && make-kpkg --version=local.1 kernel_image modules_image <<-- keez
<isikhulu> He's running ICS through Windows
<Mabus06> Address bar, opnsrc ?
<Chrisx1> so id need a port forward
<nekostar> so somewhere in there in the manules should be just that
<silent_scream> how can i change the language in console to english just for this session ?
<opnsrc> Yeah, of the folder I'm in
<opnsrc> so if I were in /lib it'll show /lib and I can type /lib/mount and it'll move to that folder
<Mabus06> oh
<omp> in nautilus?
<dspstv> how can i identify my soundcard, lspci -vv tells me nothing, but im sure theres some sound device... ?
<opnsrc> and then if I were to open a random folder I can copy and paste it somewhere else (IE: the search field and search for stuff in it)
<keez> nekostar, thanks but i want only one module to be compiled
<Mabus06> No idea, I just thought GNOME uses what it does because they think its better.
<omp> opnsrc: in nautilus?
<keez> nekostar, not all
<nekostar> keez, like i said
<Coweater> any idea why firefox ui text won't obey my gtk settings?
<nekostar> somewhere int he manules for those should be the answer
<nekostar> lol
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dspstv, lspci | grep -i aud
<opnsrc> In folders
<opnsrc> Just your regular folder
<opnsrc> Like when you browser web pages
<opnsrc> You have an address bar
<fredforfaen> nekostar but he has problem w!hardware
<opnsrc> that you can type www.google.com/blahblahblah and copy and paste that
<fredforfaen> ops
<dspstv> The_Isle_of_Mark, but will that list non-pci sound cards also?
<fredforfaen> !hardware
<ubotu> it has been said that hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<omp> opnsrc: you want this in GNOME's file manager, correct? :p
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dspstv, no, what kind of sound card is it?
<opnsrc> I have no idea what I'm using
<nekostar> w hardware?
<opnsrc> I think it's KDE
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dspstv, isa?
<opnsrc> whatever comes with ubuntu
<dspstv> no idea
<omp> opnsrc: do you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<dspstv> thats exantly what o want to know
<The_Isle_of_Mark> dsptv, try pnpdump
<opnsrc> Ubuntu
<dspstv> its an old HP vectra
<drapelyk> Anyone: how do I remove a directory even if it isn't empty?
<nekostar> should be nautilus
<dspstv> oke
<_jason> drapelyk, rm -r
<drapelyk> thanks
<The_Isle_of_Mark> drapelyk, rm -Rf
<opnsrc> I have this thing where I can click through different folders but not type or copy and paste folders
<omp> opnsrc: it's in the gnome main menu somewhere, should be called Configuration Editor
<opnsrc> gnome main menu?
<silent_scream> how can i change the language in console to english just for this session ?
<omp> opnsrc: after opening the configuration editor, go to applications >> nautilus, and it's somewhere in there
<nekostar> config editor is applications > system tools > config editor
<opnsrc> k
<drapelyk> _jason, it says that -r is an invalid option
<Xenguy> drapelyk: rm -rf
<Chrisx1> btw whoever said u cant portforward on ics u can:p
<Rockett18>   Home
<Rockett18> -  Minutes
<Rockett18> -  Java Links
<omp> opnsrc: i would check, but i'm not using GNOME :p
<Xenguy> drapelyk: careful
<Rockett18> woops
<_jason> drapelyk, what's the exact command you are using
<Rockett18> accidentily hit paste
<opnsrc> k thanks
<drapelyk> sudo rmdir -rf *.*
<Xenguy> drapelyk: or just *
<_jason> drapelyk, rm not rmdir
<The_Isle_of_Mark> drapelyk, rm
<drapelyk> yay, thanks
<_jason> drapelyk, the -r means "recursively"
<drapelyk> _jason, alrighty thanks
<opnsrc> thanks
<_jason> drapelyk, np
<Xenguy> drapelyk: it's cool - you can kill your pooter with that command ;-)
<Peter`> could i use a ubuntu live cd to modify a Windows installation folder? can it read/write the different windows files formats?
<omp> opnsrc: did you find it, cause i can give the instructions in more detail now? :p
<nekostar> lol
<drapelyk> Xenguy, if you execute it low enough?
<nekostar> i did go > location
<nekostar> then it showed up
<opnsrc> Well I'm where you said
<opnsrc> and I'm looking under desktop right now
<opnsrc> Preferences
<omp> opnsrc: i think it's in preferences
<drapelyk> Xenguy, i'm in /var/www/blog so... :D
<omp> opnsrc: always use location entry or something like that
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> thats it omp
<nekostar> lol
<ubuntu> hi everybody
<nekostar> gj
<ubuntu> i ve problems with grub
<nekostar> hi ubuntu
<omp> nekostar: :)
<Xenguy> brb
<szronik> Does anyone in here have experience with xatitv and the GATOS package?
* omp uses Xfce4 now
<ubuntu> i tried grub-install /dev/hda
<ubuntu> but it says "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<ubuntu> can anybody help me?
<nekostar> in fact omp that was such a good idea i did for mine lol
<nekostar> and put icons at 50%
<nekostar> ok
<omp> nekostar: haha :)
<nekostar> well ill bbian
<nekostar> er bbiab rather
<omp> cya nekostar :)
<nekostar> time to swap vid card to other system i guess
<nekostar> cya
<navarone> Config editor/apps/Nautilus/preferences/ at right click always show location entry or something like that...lol...will show a location address type bar in file browser then
<navarone> <s> Was a little alte with that wasn't I...?
<ubuntu> can anybody help me fixing grup?
<Xenguy> drapelyk: yeah, or if you accidently issue it for fun to kill you linux installation, but forgot your windows partition is also mounted ;-)
<ubuntu> *grub
<paulproteus> ubuntu: Be specific.
<drapelyk> Xenguy, hahaha
<paulproteus> Did it used to work?  How did you break it?
<Xenguy> heh
<opnsrc> always_use_browser ?
<ubuntu> i installed windows, so my ubuntu cant boot
<opnsrc> it says if set to true it will always use browser window or something
<ubuntu> with the live cd
<The_Isle_of_Mark> opnsrc that is it, I just did it to make sure
<ubuntu> i tried it with the live cd
<opnsrc> k thanks
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/ubuntu/
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # mount -o bind /proc /mnt/ubuntu/proc/
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # chroot /mnt/ubuntu/ /bin/bash
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/ # grub-install /dev/hda
<ubuntu> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<navarone> opnsrc...always show location...second entry from top in app/nautilus/preferences
<Xenguy> ubuntu: d0ze likes to be first AFAIK
<Peter`> can ubuntu read/write to NTFS/FAT32?
<Oceansblue> read only ntfs
<Peter`> doh.
<dokkeri> Peter`: don't know a bout NTFS but FAT32 is fine
<opnsrc> k thanks
<Oceansblue> w/r fat32
<paulproteus> ubuntu: pastebin "ls -l /boot/ "  please.
<Peter`> tring to find a way to fix my XP installation :(
<logical_mark> Hey is there an easy way to transfer all my settings to another Ubuntu installation?
<opnsrc> oh shoot the browser thing screwed it up more
<Term[Away] > !captive
<ubotu> captive is, like, totally, a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<opnsrc> Let me re check that
<Term[Away] > heh, seems like it doesn't work.
<Xenguy> logical_mark: that can be done with the 'dpkg' command IIRC
<dspstv> !icecast2
<ubotu> Not a clue, dspstv
<ubuntu> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   59868 2005-10-10 13:13 config-2.6.10-5-386
<ubuntu> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 2005-12-04 23:46 grub
<ubuntu> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4403200 2005-10-29 22:06 initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<ubuntu> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   94428 2005-03-31 13:08 memtest86+.bin
<ubuntu> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  845016 2005-10-10 14:27 System.map-2.6.10-5-386
<ubuntu> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root 1188648 2005-10-10 14:27 vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386
<Oceansblue> There is a project for r/w on NTFS but not ready yet
<paulproteus> ubuntu: I said "pastebin" !
<Xenguy> logical_mark: I can look it up, unless someone else knows right now
<Term[Away] > ubuntu, please don't flood. use a pastebin or #flood.
<dspstv> !freej
<ubotu> dspstv: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<opnsrc> There we go
<muzik> could someone please send me or paste me a copy of their default 5.10 grub.conf??
<ubuntu> what is pastebin???
<muzik> mine has happily disappeared
<opnsrc> thanks navarone , The_Isle_of_Mark , and everyone else
<paulproteus> !pastebin
<dspstv> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<silent_scream> how can i change the language in console to english just for this session ?
<logical_mark> Xenguy: Yeah that would be awesome if you could look it up for me. Or tell me where to go...
<opnsrc> makes life a whole lot easier
<ubuntu> oh, ok
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> didn't know
<chorse> silent_scream, export LANG=languagecode
<rebort> anyone capable of helping with http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479 ?
<paulproteus> ubuntu: Try "sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<jesusfish> !uboto tell jesusfish about alsa-source
<ubotu> jesusfish: I give up, what is it?
<jesusfish> !ubotu tell jesusfish about alsa-source
<Xenguy> logical_mark: K (this captures the existing apps installed; I don't believe it transfers other files (like config files) tho)
<ubuntu> the same thing
<jesusfish> !tell jesusfish about alsa-source
<ubuntu> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<crimsun> jesusfish: /msg ubotu alsa-source
<logical_mark> Xenguy: I might be better off just doing it all over again in that case. It dosn't take to long with SPM
<opnsrc> you know the search thing
<opnsrc> it still has the icons for the folder and doesn't let me type in the location I want to search within
<paulproteus> ubuntu: What architecture?
<opnsrc> within * or paste it. How do I fix that?
<ubuntu> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/448768
<ubuntu> architecture?
<ubuntu> sorry i m noob
<paulproteus> ubuntu: No worries.
<ubuntu> but please help me
<paulproteus> Try this: "sudo cp /lib/grub/i386-pc/* /boot/grub "
<ubuntu> and then?
<opnsrc> you know how you go to places > search . I want to be able to type in the address I want to search in
<Mabus06> What's a good gui program for creating DVDs from .avi files?
<logical_mark> Xenguy: I would think that in a linux enviroment, where it take significantly more time to get things setup the way you like, there would be such a "Files and Settings Transfer Wizard"
<paulproteus> grub-install /de/vhda
<paulproteus> grub-install /dev/hda
<ubuntu> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<paulproteus> ubuntu: Okay.  Can you pastebin the contents of /proc/partitions ?
<Xenguy> logical_mark: I have 4 lines for you (I'll paste 2 + 2)
<Xenguy> logical_mark: dpkg --get-selections [pattern...] 
<mrtwister> what is name oc C++ compiler in ubuntu and debian? in redhat it is gcc-c++, i want install openh323 on ubuntu..
<Xenguy>               Get list of package selections, and write it to stdout.
<Xenguy> logical_mark: dpkg --set-selections
<Xenguy>               Set package selections using file read from stdin.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> opnsrc, that is the gnome-search-tool
<opnsrc> Where do I get that?
<opnsrc> Or where do i get another search tool them
<opnsrc> ?
<Xenguy> logical_mark: I think there may be ways to do everything you want; I just don't know what they are :-)
<opnsrc> then *
<logical_mark> Xenguy: What replaces "[pattern...] "
<The_Isle_of_Mark> opnsrc, the settings for that are in configuration editor under gnome-search-tool
<ubuntu> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/448771
<opnsrc> oh ok, thanks
<kismet> How can I let ssh execute a remote command and then exit ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, did you get mplayer and firefox working last night?
<konstvet> I'm trying to get my soundcard to work but when I start esd it tells me "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<konstvet> Any ideas?
<Xenguy> logical_mark: not sure offhand - what do you think?
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: Yes I did thanks for all the help. Could you help me with remote desktop now?
<ubuntu> ???
<ubuntu> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/448771
<Mabus06> What's a good gui program for creating DVDs from .avi files?
<Xenguy> logical_mark: easy enough to try a few tests
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, what is the prob?
<Paradoxx> anyone know of a program i can use to convert wma files to mp3?
<logical_mark> Xenguy: I will look into it all. Thanks for the headstart!
<Xenguy> The_Isle_of_Mark: /last logical_mark
<Xenguy> logical_mark: lemmee know how it goes :-)
<Knowerrors> Hey all, anybody here ever use dvd swap/trade site like peerflicks? just reading about it and thinking of joining
<Xenguy> The_Isle_of_Mark: er, /lastlog logical_mark ?
<thechitowncubs> Hey guys, my touchpad stopped working today, it is a synaptics how can I check whats wrong?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, you want to setup remote desktop?
<jdkycdoc> hi, i am about to install the nvidia driver in breezy, to follow the ubuntu hoary guide is the best option?
<eLFanTasma> why there`s nobody in ubuntu-es?
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: I was following the directions at, http://ubuntuguide.org/#remotedesktop, but I don't know what port to forward on my router to access the desktop from ANYWHERE
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, I see
<logical_mark> Xenguy: Yeah I will let you know how it goes. I won't try anything until tmwo though.
<konstvet> I'm trying to get my soundcard to work but when I start esd it tells me "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<konstvet> Any ideas?
<ubuntu> what is?
<ubuntu> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/448771
<ubuntu> no idea?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, Isnt vnc port 5900?
<cliebow> vnc 5900-5999
* Xenguy wonders if pastebin actually works with the 'links' text browser ?
<cliebow> 5901 for first screen
<ubuntu> can anybody help me with grub?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cliebow, knew it was something like that :)
<paulproteus> ubuntu: Sorry, forgot about you for a sec. (-:
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: That what I thought. Let me ask, what windows client should I be using to connect? I choose TinyVNC, but when I try and connect, with port 5900 forwarded on my router, and I type my IP_ADDRESS:5900 it won't connect
<ubuntu> np
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, you know that vnc is unsecure, right?
* Xenguy gets it now...
<cliebow> id use nx
<ubuntu> and? what is?
<paulproteus> Try "sudo update-grub"
<ubuntu> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/448771
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: No... is there a secure way to connect to my desktop other than SSH?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, sshvnc is cool
<cliebow> nx is faster
<opnsrc> I can't find such an option
<cliebow> prettier
<thechitowncubs> My touchpad stopped working, any advice?
<opnsrc> Is there another search tool I can download?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cliebow, never used it, better you say?
<cliebow> and the author can do the "Packet Dance"
<ubuntu> and then grub-install /dev/hda?
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: apt-get is not finding it
<paulproteus> ubuntu: No, just update-grub.
<paulproteus> update-grub should do the install, as I understand it.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cliebow, one nice thing about sshvnc, no vncserver and only uses port 22
<konstvet> Anyone who can help with my sound problem?
<cliebow> x11 tunnelled thru ssh..and compressed
<ubuntu> and then?
<sls> where in each user profile can i launch scripts?
<ubuntu> reboot?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cliebow, then it is about the same, so nx is faster? is it in a repo?
<paulproteus> ubuntu: Yes.
<paulproteus> Reboot.
<paulproteus> Cross your fingers.
<ubuntu> ok bye
<ubuntu> if dont work, i ll come back ;)
<cliebow> ive used it in redhat alot..never have in ubuntu..it should be in repo
<ubuntu> hehehe
<ubuntu> stole his nick :)
<paulproteus> konstvet: Be specific.  What's the problem?
<konstvet> I'm trying to get my soundcard to work but when I start esd it tells me "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<thechitowncubs> STUPID TOUCHPAD
<rem_> hey anyone installed a network printer with ubuntu ?
<thechitowncubs> why did it stop working just out of the blue
<rem_> i tried with 3 different and never succeeded ..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cliebow what type of viewer is needed on the other side?
<airox> Anybody tried that free version of Oracle already ?
<rem_> I have to keep a mandrake cze I cant print with ubuntu ! :(
<cliebow> the nxclient from nomacnine rocks
<opnsrc> Are there any other search tools available?
<konstvet> paulproteus: 'm trying to get my soundcard to work but when I start esd it tells me "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<Paradoxx> any1 kno a program i can uyse to convert wma to mp3 or flac files?
<linux_newb> can i change the brown color at the top of the windows to something else
<airox> opnsrc: checkout beagle for searching.
<Madpilot> linux_newb: System menu - Preferences - Theme
<opnsrc> thanks
<rem_> hey anyone installed a network printer with ubuntu ?
<paulproteus> linux_newb: System -> Preferences -> Theme
<airox> rem_: yes.
<rem_> ..how ?
<airox> Through the wizard.
<Paradoxx> !printer
<ubotu> somebody said printer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Dr_Willis> yep - the wizard was a wiz!
<rem_> the recommended postscript driver never works and the 2-3 others neither ..
<cliebow> i pick unix lpd printing
<rem_> I tried woth 1260, 2060, 2400c Brother and samsung clp500
<rem_> none seems to work with ubuntu ..
<airox> Try harder :)
<konstvet> paulproteus: 'm trying to get my soundcard to work but when I start esd it tells me "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<rem_> been trying for over 1 year now ..
<rem_> since warthy ,.
<thechitowncubs> touchpad stopped working meh
<rem_> I tried 93275 diff driv4ers ..
<paulproteus> rem_: Dude, I have a Samsumg ML-1210 that works fine with Ubuntu.
<rem_> how did u install it ?
<cliebow> host 192.168.0.231
<rem_> just the default printer installation ?
<paulproteus> rem_: I used the wizard. (-:
<airox> rem_: What do your logs say ?
<paulproteus> It told me the best driver was "gdi" so I used that.
<cliebow> Queue..lp for an hp4
<paulproteus> I might have had to install some extra packages, though.
<guest000> hi, i'd like to access my printer over lan from windows xp, but windows cannot find my machine..
<guest000> oh, no voice
<guest000> wait
<airox> guest000: We hear you.
<airox> ;)
<paulproteus> rem_: http://rafb.net/paste/results/3fYGGY49.html is the packages I have installed that are relevant
<fend> a very good evening all
<rem_> actually it does print, but just 3 line with the description and one line with symbols
<rem_> ill have a look thx
<airox> evenin fend
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, did you get your sound resolved?
<fend> I have a short question that I would like to ask..aqui vamos!
<konstvet> The_ISle_of_Mark: Nope. Afraid not... Any ideas?
<lightbright> hey hey, its fat Albert
<lightbright> :)
<lightbright> god: change your nick please
<fend> I installed ndiswrapper from source and installed my windriver. I also added ndiswrapper to the boot proces. Now the problem is that it crashes my kernel when booting. How can I get into linux again and prevent the ndiswrapper from booting?
<god> lightbright:  Why?
<lightbright> god: because you are no God, so stop dreaming pal!
<lightbright> god: it seems you have a very low self-esteem to want to claim to be god
<god> lightbright:  I'm not dreaming, bud. I don't care if I'm not a god. So why does it bother you?
<linkd> god: cuz it might be offensive to others.
<god> lightbright:  I have fine self esteem.
<lightbright> god: welcome to my ignore
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, try doing a sudo lsof | grep snd and kill any processes that are using the snd
<rem_> cupsys-pt this was the only one I didnt have..ill see if it helps ..
<lightbright> god: keep lying to yourself, ignored
<ubuntu> hi
<nealz> Shit, people are assholes.
<ubuntu> i m back
<nealz> Anyways.
<linux_newb> im not sure my vid card is working properly, the screens a bit jerky sometimes, esp with some themes, its a GeForce2 MX400 will i need to install special drivers or anything
<ubuntu> dont work
<Red-Sox> Mr. snorks?
<Zealot87> hey, can someone give me the the universe repository lines?
<nealz> How do you install SDL, SDL_image, SDL_mixer, SDL_ttf, and all the headers?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, oops that should have been sudo lsof | grep alsa
<mannyman> is there a graphical tool to edit GRUB ?
<sls> linux_newb, install the drivers from nvidia.com
<ubuntu> can anybody help me with grub?
<Zealot87> no, just boot files
<airox> mannyman: gedit ? ;)
<Zealot87> could someone tell me the lines for the universe repositories
<fend> is there any way to get in linux or linux shell without using a livecd if linux crashes on booting?
<Madpilot> !tell Zealot87 about repos
<ubuntu> i partioned my harddisk an then installed windwos
<sls> linux_newb, and change the "nv" to "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<airox> fend: kernel panic ?
<mannyman> well how about documentation ?
<mannyman> for GRUB
<LexiCon> why is my ipw2200 wireless card set @ eth1 and my ethernet at eth0?
<airox> fend: or just a crash during init phase ?
<fend> no, ndiswrapper problem
<ubuntu> now ubuntu isnt booting
<sls> sls
<airox> fend: try applying init=/bin/bash to the kernel parameters in grub
<The_Isle_of_Mark> LexiCon, that is default in linux
<Zealot87> Madpilot, I was just there, it doesnt give the actual repository line, im in server, and I accidently deleted the repository lines, and I just wanted to uncomment them
<nealz> How do you install SDL, SDL_image, SDL_mixer, SDL_ttf, and all the headers?
<LexiCon> is that default?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> LexiCon, yes
<LexiCon> it was the other way around for me on Hoary
<LexiCon> 0.o
<LexiCon> oh well
<ubuntu> ???
<ogg> Hi, where can I find a list of what packages gets installed, when doing a 'server' install? And where can I find the page describing all the packages, and what section they belong to. Multiverse, Universe etc. Thanks.
<airox> fend: that would mean: press e during grub menu, move to the kernel line, press e again and append init=/bin/basb, press enter and press b
<levander> Anybody know where to buy the Samsung Spinpoint SATA 250 GB drive? It's getting good reviews, but I can't find the SATA version online.
<Madpilot> Zealot87:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 if that helps, or I can pm you with the text of that link
<LexiCon> just wondering if it was something I should worry about
<LexiCon> apparently not
<ubuntu> anybody can help me with grub?
<n0dl> yup
<mannyman> well how about documentation for GRUB/boot files editing?
<airox> ubuntu: what's wrong ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> LexiCon, dont sweat it
<fend> hmm, maybe stupid question..but how can I add that when the grub is showed?
<Zealot87> Madpilot! thanks so much! it
<Zealot87> is exactly what i need
<ubuntu> airox: i partioned my harddisk and then installed windows
<airox> fend: like i told you, press e and the rest
<lightbright> fend: edit the /boot/menu.lst
<mycket> ubuntu, WIN doesn't share the MBR with other Systems :-(
<airox> ubuntu: and when did u installed ubuntu ?
<paulproteus> ubuntu: Are you the same one who was here about fifteen minutes ago?
<fend> and how can I edit that if i'm unable to get into ubuntu?
<halibut> any ubuntu + gmail + firefox 1.5 users who can help me test my firefox extension (it has a ubuntu theme as one of the options, but I think I am a bit off with the colours :)
<ubuntu> before windows and partioning
<airox> fend: you can do this when you see the OS selection emnu
<konstvet> The_Isle_of_Mark: It refuses not to reboot gnome-set which uses alsa
<ubuntu> yes
<Zealot87> i wish i knew which repos were the ones that i deleted
<mycket> ubuntu, you can reinstall ubuntu or try to reinstall grub from a live-cd
<sls> ..
<airox> ubuntu: before partitioning!?
<ubuntu> paulproteus: yes
<airox> omg ...
<fend> aha, ok..I will check it out right now
<fend> thanks
<nealz> How do you install SDL, SDL_image, SDL_mixer, SDL_ttf, and all the headers?
<airox> fend: good luck with it!
<Madpilot> Zealot87: sounds like it might be easiest to just rewrite the whole sources.list
<ubuntu> i tried to reinstall grub, but it doesnt work
<mannyman> where can I find documentation for GRUB/boot files editing?
<ubuntu> after grub-install /dev/hda:
<ubuntu> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<airox> mannyman: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-support.en.html
<levander> mannyman: there's a grub-doc package, and the grub manual is online - just google grub, it's second response
<mannyman> thanks all
<mycket> nealz, in synaptic look for libsdl- packages
<Dr_Willis> mannyman,  grub has a VERY VERY well done homepage with detailed docs.. google is our friend. :P
<ibrasil> someone knows how to change qt theme?
<levander> ubuntu: boot with the livecd, mount the / partition, chroot to where you mounted it, '/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda'
<konstvet> The_Isle_of_Mark: It refuses not to reboot gnome-set which uses alsa
<ubuntu> levander: i did so
<levander> ubuntu: mount the / partition of /dev/hda
<ubuntu> it says : The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, how many returns did you have on the lsof command?
<levander> ubuntu: it says that when you boot or when you run grub-install?
<pppoe_dude> how can i install ubuntu without sudo and with user implementation very similar to debian?
<ubuntu> when i run grup-install
<konstvet> The_Isle_of_Mark: 2. gnome-set and mixer_app
<levander> pppoe_dude: there's some doc's on the wiki for how to disable sudo
<pppoe_dude> if i do the expert install, eventually, if i try running any root-only commands from the menu, it is impossible to get them running
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, and what are you trying to use with?
<levander> ubuntu: and you've chrooted before you run grub-install?
<ubuntu> yes
<pppoe_dude> levander, i already had sudo disabled, but there are still left overs... ill check the wiki tho
<pppoe_dude> !sudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ubuntu> chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> Ive often wondered why even bothe rwith the expert install. :P it just seems to break more things then it fix's
<konstvet> The_Isle_of_Mark: With what? I'm just trying to start esd...
<levander> ubuntu: in the chroot, run mount to make sure everything's mounted correctly before you run it, if you have a separate boot partition, make sure that's mounted
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis: I was thinking more or less the same thing...
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, can you aplay anything?
<levander> ubuntu: run 'mount' to make everything's mounted corrected**
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot,  i installe on a new box last night and dident even SEE any 'expert' thing mentioned..
<ubuntu> levander: ok
<konstvet> The_Isle_of_Mark: Nope, it says the device doesn't exist.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, what kind of card is it?
<LexiCon> ok, got a slight problem here...when I boot up, my wireless works fine. but if I go afk for a bit, the wireless doesn't work anymore (but network configuration still says 'The interface eth1 is active' and all settings are fine)
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis: you type it in at the install prompt
<LexiCon> is there any way to start it back up again?
<lewis> hi, i have a question
<ubuntu> it doesnt work
<pbransford> can anyone recomend a small, easy to configure, and low-load web server?
<bob832> reading up on iptables...if i wanted to block port 113, would this command do it?
<Skies> how I can upgrade firefox to 1.5? :P
<ubuntu> after mount, i tried grub-install /dev/hda
<pbransford> apache is overkill for what i need/want
<bob832> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 113 -i eth0 -j REJECT
<ubuntu> same problem
<konstvet> The_Isle_of_Mark: Some very ordinary soundblaster card.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, specifically isa or pci?
<lewis> how do i update Kde in ubuntu to 3.5
<pbransford> bob832, do DROP instead of REJECT if you don't want to respond to that port at all.
<confrey> hi everybody
<confrey> I need som help to configure my wifi pcmcia card.... can anybody help me?
<bob832> pbransford: ok, thanks
<The_Isle_of_Mark> confrey what kind of card?
<Red-Sox> can somebody plz say ' Red-Sox' im testing out a new feature in my client
<ubuntu> maybe the problem is that ubuntu was hda3 and after partition it it was hda4
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Red-Soc
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Red-Sok
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Red-Sock
<ubuntu> but i dont know how to fix it
<Dr_Willis> lewis,  the Kubuntu homepage has some details on that, i saw last week or so.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Red-Socks
<konstvet> The_Isle_of_Mark: ISA
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Red-Sox
<The_Isle_of_Mark> heheh
<Red-Sox> haha
<Skies> how I can upgrade firefox 1.0.7 to 1.5? :P
<lewis> thanx, i trired adding the link to my source list but it doesnt connect
<confrey> The_Isle_of_Mark, a digicom, chip rtl8180; it's working, witn windows driver by ndiswrapper; the ap is working, I don't know well how to configure it
<Red-Sox> i have a sound set when someone says my name, in this case... homer's DOH!, The_Isle_of_Mark
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, ok, if it is isa then do a sudo pnpdump and get the irq from the card
<The_Isle_of_Mark> confrey, use wifi-radar
<ogg> what version of the linux core is used in ubuntu 5.10, standardinstall?
<HrdwrBoB> er
<paulproteus> ogg: The linux kernel, you mean?
<silent_scream> i have a problem with compiling lirc: http://pastebin.ca/32430 . what am i doing wrong ?
<paulproteus> uname -r
<HrdwrBoB> you mean kernel version?
<fog> ogg, 2.6.12
<funktown> ogg > type in "uname -r"
<ogg> yeah, the linux kernel :)
<rem_> what is the syntax for a network printer trhough ipp .. : ipp://192.168.x.x:9100 .. ?
<RAW-mEAT> hello, i cant start X - as normal user. when i do startx it says "already running on display 0" only if i do "sudo startx" but thats not my desktop and stuff :(
<chorse> ogg, 2.6.12 + patches
<paulproteus> silent_scream: Try this:
<ogg> ok
<paulproteus> apt-get install module-assistant
<levander> ubuntu: why not paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst, i'll look at it
<konstvet> The_Isle_of_Mark: Hmmm... I don't seem to have pnpdump command
<paulproteus> module-assistant auto-install lirc
<paulproteus> Don't do it manually.
<ubuntu> ok
<Jxpx> chile
<ubuntu> wait a moment
<rem_> paulproteus, airox ->
<rem_> what is the syntax for a network printer trhough ipp .. : ipp://192.168.x.x:9100 .. ?
<steve__> hey all.  Does anybody know how i could cross compile something for the ARM processor?
<funktown> rem_ it varies on different networks
<ubuntu> where should i paste it?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, I dont think it shows up in lspci but try it
<funktown> example: mine is 192.168.2.4 ..but it could be .1.3 on yours
<rem_> i have a 192.168.x.x network with 2 printers on it ..
<ogg> there will not be an update for the kernel until next release of ubuntu? (dapper)
<levander> bucky: that 200gb does have a different model number than the one in the tomshardware article
<Skies> what folder I have to extract firefox-1.5.tar.gz to upgrade that one what came with the os?
<chorse> steve__, i'd recommend qemu + debian arm
<konstvet> The_Isle_of_Mark: It didn't. Oh, bother... I'll go fetch a more modern PCI card instead...
<steve__> chorse, thanks, I'll look qemu up. :)
<paulproteus> silent_scream: Hi? :)
<ubuntu> which was the page, where i can paste long text?
<silent_scream> Well paulproteus the same results
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, lspnp
<Jxpx> !pastebin
<Jxpx> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jxpx> !argentina
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Jxpx
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, that is the command in ubuntu
<nemik> this is really strange. i open imageshack.us in mozilla, and my CPU usage SPIKES to 100% and firefox is unusable. anyone else had this?
<ubuntu> levander: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/448840
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, did you get that?
<rem_> does anyone know the syntax for a network printer trhough ipp on port 9100 .. ?
<AbdulSpiegel> hi
<konstvet> The_Isle_of_Mark: Yeah. Still - I'll just use a PCI card instaed. Less of a fuss.
<AbdulSpiegel> Can anyone help me install this: www.zsnes.com
<Dr_Willis> rem_,  i belive i selected the jetdirect and entered the ip#:9100
<konstvet> The_Isle_of_Mark: Thanks anyway.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> konstvet, yeah, most of the time it is an irq conflict
<Dr_Willis> AbdulSpiegel,  what have ya tried so far?
<AbdulSpiegel> well i downloaded the thign to my desktop and its like a src.tar.gz
<AbdulSpiegel> i dont know how to get it to install
<rem_> what printer do you have Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> rem_,  a network enabled HP laserjet 4l
<rem_> k thx
<kbrooks> AbdulSpiegel, What's the full name
<Dr_Willis> got  a little dlink printer server 'thinggie' :P for the old thing.
<macd> AbdulSpiegel, first youll need to unpack the archive
<kbrooks> macd, wait wait
<kbrooks> macd, step by step
<kbrooks> explain :P
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, there is a zsnes package in the repos.  I don't use it, but have you tried?
<thechitowncubs> touchpad problems here, just stopped working for some reason, any advice?
<AbdulSpiegel> kbrooks, zsnes142src.tar.gz
<kbrooks> AbdulSpiegel, see _jason
* macd forgets step by step
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason,  whats the repos?
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, in synaptic
<_jason> !info zsnes
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, despite that terrible nick, I'll help what type of touchpad is it?
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, im afraid i dont follow, i dont know what synaptic is
<tritium> The_Isle_of_Mark, you're one to talk about nicks ;)
<AbdulSpiegel> im new to linux
<kbrooks> AbdulSpiegel, System > Adminstration
<macd> has anyone seen wierd behavior in gnome; the applications menu doesnt "drop down" anymore is turns into a small box and never expands.
<kbrooks> Synaptic is there
<The_Isle_of_Mark> tritium this coming from a radioactive element?
<kbrooks> macd, small box?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> lol
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, It is a program where you can install thousands of programs very easily.  And it is the best way to install in ubuntu.
<macd> want a screenshot?
<tritium> The_Isle_of_Mark, of course.
<macd> seriously the menu drops down, then turns into a 5px x 5px box and I cant expand it
<AbdulSpiegel> i dont see zsnes
<karlan> in my fresh installation of ubuntu, i never got to the point where i can choose an root password.
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, for zsnes, you will need to enable the multiverse repo.  Ubotu will send you information on how to do that, shortly
<The_Isle_of_Mark> tritium, I dont think I have ever taken shots from anything on the periodic table :p
<AbdulSpiegel> or anyother snes emulator
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.400-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 504 kB, Installed size: 3212 kB
<_jason> ubotu, tell AbdulSpiegel about repos
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, still there?
<thechitowncubs> I really need some help troubleshooting my touchpad
<macd> karlan, thats b/c Ubuntu uses SUDO
<thechitowncubs> yes yes yes
<karlan> macd, wanna explain more? :)
<thechitowncubs> Its a synaptics
<levander> ubuntu: just got back, sorry, i'll look at the paste now
<kbrooks> AbdulSpiegel,
<tritium> The_Isle_of_Mark, technically, isotopes aren't listed on the table
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, what kind of touchpad, synaptics, alps, etc?
<kbrooks> AbdulSpiegel: type ctrl + f
<kbrooks> and then type zsnes
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, synaptics
<kbrooks> and press enter
<rem_> ahh I just remembered the printer is Brothe, but the network card in it is HP ... it works now with HP jet direct ! :))
<macd> karlan, Im not sure what else I can explain, the menu doesnt drop down instead it turns into a small box
<levander> ubuntu: you don't have separate boot and root partitions, this is correct?
<Dr_Willis> rem_,  :P
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, have you tried restarting x?
<karlan> macd, well, i want to make some changes, (in this case, use apt-get in terminal) but it asks for a password
<thechitowncubs> I rebooted
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> its correct
<levander> ubuntu: and according to your menu.lst, your root partition is /dev/hda3?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> it is hda4
<macd> karlan, ahh  then type 'sudo apt-get blahblah' the password is the same as your useraccount
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, let me get my laptop, I have one on it..one sec
<levander> ubuntu: well, your menu.lst is wrong then
<pppoe_dude>  any other websites for screenshots than www.lynucs.org?
<levander> ubuntu: let me see if I can edit that paste
<ubuntu> oh
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, thanks
<ubuntu> levander: i changed the menu.lst before
<ubuntu> but after update-grub, it changed back
<kbrooks> !info zsnes
<karlan> macd, can i go back to just typing in a root password? not have to use sudo every time. thats not very smooth :)
<levander> ubuntu: don't run update-grub, all it does is modify menu.lst i think, and i've noticed it does it wrong in chroot environments sometiems
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.400-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 504 kB, Installed size: 3212 kB
<ubuntu> and after modifing?
<macd> karlan, yes you can, the information is availabe in the ubuntu forums on howto do it, though I dont recommend it, there is no root account for a reason.
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, im almost done doing the respositories
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, ok, let me know if you have any problems finding zsnes
<ubuntu> levander: what to do now?
<ubuntu> i changed all hda3 with hda4
<levander> ubuntu: change all entries in menu.lst to look like these: ubuntu.pastebin.com/448864
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, there?
<karlan> macd, ok, how come sudo works? isnt that a potential security risk aswell?
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, yes
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, i did the tutorial to do the repositories, but i still cant find zsnes
<levander> ubuntu: grub names disks and partitions differently than the rest of linux, a grub (hd0,2) is for the rest of linux a /dev/hda3
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, ok real quick check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and see if the synaptic driver is called for the touchpad...seems silly I know, but it is the place to start I think
<recon0> does anyone know how to configure hardware accelleration on ubuntu?
<levander> ubuntu: grub zero-indexes disks and partitions
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thx
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, ok, I need you to pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list please
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<j-linux> Has anyone used Ubuntu on PowerPC?  Specifically a powerbook?  My Toshiba laptop just died and I need a new computer.  Am thinking about a OSX/Ubuntu dual boot PowerMac...
<karlan> thx for your help macd. nite nite :)
<macd> karlan, sudo works by allowing your user to execute operations at a higher privilage level, but not be the root user
<levander> ubuntu: change menu.lst, run grub-install in the chroot environment, reboot
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<brownie17> j-linux, lots of people do
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, yep its there
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, okay give me a sec
<ubuntu> i changed menu.lst
<brownie17> what the heck is with banning broken ladder!?
<ubuntu> but grub-install wouldnt run
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, ok good. do you have shmconfig enabled?
<nemik> went for a wlak with my girlfriend in the forest, it just snowed last night
<nemik> [img] http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/9505/dsc002092ia.jpg[/img] 
<nemik> [img] http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/9293/dsc002117tt.jpg[/img] 
<nemik> [img] http://static.flickr.com/35/70225359_c4a86f7baf.jpg[/img] 
<j-linux> brownie17: I have a lot of work I need to get done and would prefer not to deal with serious technical hurdles... I'm hoping to find out whether it is easy or has complications...  I heard the wireless doesn't work.
<nemik> oops
<ubuntu> levander: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/448867
<confrey> The_Isle_of_Mark, I tried with wifi-radar, I connect to ap, but I have the network unreachble
<tritium> nemik, don't do that please
<nemik> this is really strange. i open imageshack.us in mozilla, and my CPU usage SPIKES to 100% and firefox is unusable. anyone else had this?
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, I don't konw what tha tis
<robotgeek> j-linux: the airport extreme card doesn't work
<nemik> tritium: sorry had an old thing in clipboard
<The_Isle_of_Mark> confrey check your ip info with sudo ifconfig wlan0
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5395
<brownie17> j-linux, i beleive "madpilot" uses PPC, ask him. don't know if he is here now.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, ok we can enable it
<xored> can i mount a NTFS partion writeable ?
<thechitowncubs> ok
<j-linux> I have my own wireless card that I can hopefully plug in, but does anyone know of any other issues?  I can run Gimp, Quanta, evolution, OOo with no problems?
<robotgeek> j-linux: yes, no problems at all
<brownie17> Madpilot, j-linux has a question
<korhalf> xored, no, and the support to do so is buggy
<ubuntu> levander: no more ideas? :(
<confrey> The_Isle_of_Mark, I have a problem : I have a eth0 too; what ip can I use in wifi-radar configuration?
<recon0> does anyone know how to configure hardware 3D acceleration?
<xored> korhalf:
<xored> ok
<chorse> recon0, nvidia or ati?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> confrey sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<The_Isle_of_Mark> confrey then try it
<confrey> I have to use eth0, because IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII haven't irc!
<recon0> chorse, nvidia
<j-linux> On a PowerBook would WINE work just like on Windows?  Crossover office?  Can I run MS Office 2003 (e.g., access) if I need to on a power pc
<robotgeek> confrey: please don'y do that
<mwe> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<spikebike> j-linux no
<confrey> I have already tried it...
<tritium> no, j-linux
<robotgeek> j-linux: hmm, i have never tried wine.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, do a sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.old
<chorse> recon0, install nvidia-glx
<kaz> what do I use to listen to shoutcast feeds?
<logical_mark> Hey guys, how can I get VNC viewer to fit the remote desktop to the screen?
<recon0> ok
<robotgeek> j-linux: but mostly not, i guess
<Madpilot> brownie17: hmm? sorry, I was in another channel, and AFK too
<amparo_pzzi> to join two files .avi ????????????
<kaz> I guess there isn't a coolplayer port
<confrey> robotgeek, my keyboard is crazy when I'm using pcmcia wifi
<chorse> recon0, to enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, to make a backup just in case
<opnsrc> I recently installed Kde and I can't figure out how to configure the fonts
<robotgeek> confrey: hmm, okay
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, alright
<opnsrc> they're so small
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, We are going to add multiverse manually.  First close synaptic.  Now open a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list".  I need you to add the word " multiverse" to the end of lines 19,20, 25, and 26.  Then save the changes.  Open synaptic and press "reload".  Try the search again.
<j-linux> spikebike: it wont run wine on a powerpc?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<amparo_pzzi> to join two files .avi ????????????
<opnsrc> I configured the resolution but what about the fonts
<brownie17> j-linux, talk to madpilot, ask him your problems
<levander> this channel has gotten so busy, has anybody thought about splitting it up into ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-sysadmin?? or something like that, just something that one has to do with all these wierd applications people try, and another that just has to do with configuring the old server type software and getting hardware
<spikebike> j-linux no, wine is a windows emulator, but it depends on IA32
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add this:
<levander> hardware to work**
<brownie17> "Well, it's a marvelous night for a Moondance"
<chorse> recon0, afterwards you may want to add Option "RenderAccel" "true" in the xorg.conf device section
<recon0> chorse, thankz
<spikebike> you'd need to run a IA32 emulator and then run wine on the emulator
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Option "SHMConfig" "true" under the input device section where synaptics is called, understand?
<j-linux> spikebike: arrggg... I guess I can't get a powerpc then.  I was hoping to abandon Windows completely...
<Mabus06> How come my Doom 3 no longer plays sound, and when it closes, it makes the screen large?
<j-linux> (except for when I need to make a project for someone else)
<chorse> recon0, renderaccel speeds up the non-3d stuff a little
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, understood
<recon0> ok
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, what's up? talk here don't dcc me please
<levander> ubuntu: you ran grub-install in a chroot environment off the livecd after making those changes?
<spikebike> j-linux powerbooks will likely be sold with intel in jan
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, do that in that section a line above end section
<levander> ubuntu: sorry I keep missing stuff, this channel is just so busy
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> i did
<j-linux> spikebike: my computer just died.  I am a week behind on my work :S
<kaz> what do I use to listen to shoutcast streams?
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, done
<ubuntu> mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, my bad i thought it would make things easier, no prob tho
<ubuntu> mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/ubuntu/
<j-linux> spikebike: what is an IA32 emulator?  Something for Mac?
<ubuntu> mount -o bind /proc /mnt/ubuntu/proc/
<recon0> chorse, where is xorg.conf?
<ubuntu> chroot /mnt/ubuntu/ /bin/bash
<brownie17> Mabus06, you mean changes the resolution
<spikebike> j-linux I'd suggest a thinkpad then
<djk_> Which ati drivers are recommended? The ones from the repo or the ones directly from ati?
<Rockett18> kaz> beep-media-player or xmms would work great for those
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, then restart x
* jgrieves 's logs are getting too big to idle in here
<ubuntu> vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu> grub-install /dev/hda
<kaz> thanks...  rythym player isn't working right
<ubuntu> >The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, when you get back we'll go over a couple utilities
<brownie17> Mabus06, maybe because it is crashing, and ot change he resolution back to what it should be like it would if it closed normally
<opnsrc> How do I make fonts bigger?
<j-linux> spikebike:  that might be a good idea.  I wonder if I can find a store that sells one here... (honolulu doesn't always have the widest slection)
<opnsrc> under KDE
<Rockett18> kaz> do you have the w32codecs?
<levander> ubuntu: i don't know what that /bin/bash is for on the end of the chroot command, and i don't think you need that 'mount -o bind' command, but i don't think they should have hurt either
<chorse> recon0, /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you need root privs to edit the file
<amparo_pzzi> to join two files .avi ????????????
<recon0> ok
<spikebike> j-linux or mailorder and have it sent by air tomorrow
#ubuntu 2005-12-10
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ubuntu have tou done a sudo hdparms and then p? is the drive locked?
<j-linux> spikebike: good idea.... I'm looking it up now...
<levander> ubuntu: paste your /etc/fstab, maybe something's wrong in there?
<brownie17> garg
<j-linux> thanks
<j-linux> I do like the Powerbooks though.. great screens
<spikebike> I prefer the t40/t41/t42/t43, particularly with the 1400x1050 screen
<spikebike> about 5 lbs
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, ok...
<spikebike> awesome screen
<xiaogil> how to list files with their size using the ls command ?
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: How can I get vncviewer to fit the remote desktop to screen?
<RAW-mEAT> whats my problem, cant see through what i did wrong:   http://nopaste.php-q.net/176475
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, -fullscreen
<kaz> rockett18: not sure
<Rockett18> spikebike> yeah the IBM thinkpads T40 - 43's are wafer thin and light as hell
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, okay im done, im gonna reload and see what happens
<Mabus06> yes brownie, changes the resolution, but not really... see doom 3 uses a worse resolution thatn I use
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, vncviewer -fullscreen
<ubuntu> levander: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/448880
<spikebike> rockett and durable, I like the big sturdy al plate hinges
<j-linux> spikebike: I typed "ibm thinkpad" into google and the second result is about running linux on thinkpads. :)
<nawac> salut
<Mabus06> But basically it keeps it at the same resolution I guess (taskbar is still large), except now the screen is bigger than my monitor.
<Mabus06> So I don't know what that means exactly.
<kaz> thanks... this will probably work now :] 
<spikebike> no thin plastic crappy hinges (ala dell)
<amparo_pzzi> to join two files .avi ????????????
<amparo_pzzi> anyone
<levander> ubuntu: in fact, maybe that 'mount -o bind' command is screwing things up, see if you can't umount that proc filesystem, use the output of a bare 'mount' command (bare = no args) to verify it's unmounted
<Rockett18> spikebike> Thinkpads just wont die... definately going to be my next laptop purchase... currently have a big motha of a toshiba that's starting to feel old
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: I did vncviewer -fullscreen [my ip]  and I still have to scroll around the remote screen. Also what is the hot key to exit?
<spikebike> yeah, I know a few folks that got tempted away from thinkpads and regret it
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, Hello?
<levander> ubuntu: think you're fstab is okay, i don't know about all the options, but i imagine they don't screw anything up
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, hi
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, its still not there, by the way where does a package go when its installed, i installed the vitualgameboy but i cant find it
<logical_mark> Does anyone in here know of a webcam that is compatiable with linux?
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, alright, restarted x
<levander> ubuntu: you may even need to reboot if you can't be sure that you haven't "over-mounted" proc
<ubuntu> ok
<worldmaster0> im out
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, ok cool. sudo synclient -h to see if it lists your touchpad
<ubuntu> its late
<ubuntu> i go sleeping
<ubuntu> try tomorrow
<ubuntu> bye
<ubuntu> thx for your help
<levander> oh, ubuntu, i know the feeling
<ubuntu> :)
<levander> ubuntu: get some sleep!!
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, it says shmconfig is disabled but it isn't according to my xorg.conf
<confrey> I have one slot pcmcia, the second may be is a sd reader, it's not working in linux, what's missing?
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, you don't see anything when you search for "zsnes"?  If so, please post your updated sources.list.  Check the games submenu in applications for virtualgameboy.  I don't use it so I'm not sure where it would install itself to
<levander> bob2 doesn't hang out here anymore?
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: Did you read that last?
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, already posted the updated source: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5396
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: about vncviewer
<JohnP789> What might cause slow DNS lookups in Breezy, when DNS lookups to the same server are very fast in WinXP on the same machine.
<JohnP789> ?
<Dr_Willis> ipv6 issue perhaps?
<JohnP789> I don't think there's any ipv6 stuff on my network.
<JohnP789> I've pasted my little DNS benchmark in the pastebin.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, yeah, um ctl-atl-enter?
<JohnP789> time ./lotsadigs.sh takes >7 seconds.
<amparo_pzzi> to join two files .avi ????????????
<r3tex> what is the default filesystem on ubuntu?
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, oh you are using hoary.  Didn't see that before.  I don't know if it is in the hoary repos.  Have you considered upgrading to breezy?
<crouton> ext3?
<j-linux> Does anyone here have a thinkpad?  How is the customer service?  Wasn't it sold to a Chinese company  recently?
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, this is really weird...
<logical_mark> The_Isle_of_Mark: And about still having to scroll?
<amparo_pzzi> ntfs ............xd
<j-linux> Ubuntu work ok on them?
<j-linux> works
<silent_scream> in which dir I can find kernel sources?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> logical_mark, change your local resolution to match that of the remote system
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, what?
<recon0> can somebody help me with a hardware acceleration problem...http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5398
<robotgeek> silent_scream: /usr/src/
<spikebike> j-linux yeah a bunch
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, is there any way that I can find out if this is software or hardware related because i had a little mishap carrying my laptop up to my room right before this happened... so :/
<spikebike> no problems so far
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, I just searched the hoary repo, and zsnes is there.  Can you close synaptic and run this command in a  terminal: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search zsnes
<Fujitsu> recon0, what type of video card is it?
<JohnP789> Could somebody time the many-digs script I pasted in the pastebin?  I think 11.6 seconds, my last timing, is way to slow.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, that is what we are trying to do, poll the touchpad for information about it :)
<j-linux> spikebike: that's good to hear.  Toshiba was terrible with the customer service.  Otherwise I would buy another one.
<recon0> Fujitsu, a nvidia
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, does a regular mouse plugged in work...such as usb?
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, well ya i tried once, but good news i found the package and i installed, one problem tho i cant find it on the games submenu
<Fujitsu> recon0, have you installed the drivers?
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, alrighty..y
<thechitowncubs> Yes, my usb mouse works
<thechitowncubs> And I can't get SHMConfig loaded
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell recon0 about nvidia
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, ah, I see...can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<recon0> fujitsu, i installed & enabled nvidia-glx, if that's what you mean
<Fujitsu> recon0, yes.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ubotu tell thechitowncubs about pastebin
<Fujitsu> recon0, does your account have the "Use video acceleration" privilege?
<blue-frog> recon0, with ubuntu nvidia drivers?
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, unfortunately I can't help you with using the zsnes emulator as I don't use it.  Try searching the forums and google if no one here can help.  You may also want to read the man page (probably: man zsnes).
<recon0> fujistu, ??
<thechitowncubs> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5399
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, what are you using?
<blue-frog> recon0, paste your xorg.conf
<Fujitsu> recon0, open up System->Administration->Users and Groups.
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, I don't use any emulator.  I don't play too many games
<recon0> fujitsu, ok
<recon0> fujitsu, it does
<b_e_n_z> i have a dvd writer but ubuntu doesn't recognize that it can write (in disk management, it says the drive can only read dvd's)... how can i make ubuntu know that this dvd writer can write?  (same setup no problem under gentoo)
<Fujitsu> recon0, find your user, double-click, and check the 'Privileges' tab.
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, did you get htat?
<AbdulSpiegel> _jason, i see, thanks alot for the help tho
<recon0> fujitsu, brb
<Fujitsu> recon0, OK.
<_jason> AbdulSpiegel, yw
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, yeah hang on a sec...looks fine, but give me a bit
<thechitowncubs> ok
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, so a sudo lsof | grep -i psaux
<thechitowncubs> nothing
<hi-fo-web> hey
<Fujitsu> hi-fo-web: Hi.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, ok sudo cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep mouse0
<hi-fo-web> what is a good program to get a trojan virues off of ur computer
<edo> hi all
<Drgb> hi everyone, what are critical commands to shut system down?????
<Drgb> i mean
<Drgb> key bindings
<Drgb> my pc is stuck
<thechitowncubs> H: Handlers=mouse0 event1 ts0
<Fujitsu> hi-fo-web, what trojan!?
<hi-fo-web> im not shure
<Dr_Willis> Drgb,  alt-ctrl-backspace, and alt-ctrl-del
<edo> help x kaffeine dvb (skystar2)
<Fujitsu> hi-fo-web, how do you know you have one!?
<hi-fo-web> on xp it is running to slow  becaues of it so i had to put in the live cd of linux
<Fujitsu> hi-fo-web, is it on Linux?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, ok sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<The_Isle_of_Mark>  | grep synaptics
<opnsrc> How do I change fonts in ubuntu KDE
<hi-fo-web> nope
<opnsrc> font size
<Fujitsu> hi-fo-web, this is a Linux channel, there are others around that would be more appropriate...
<hi-fo-web> avg sid it
<opnsrc> where is the settings for that?
<hoopdr> hi folks. i just helped convert a windows user ... that was fun!
<hi-fo-web> said
<thechitowncubs> (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
<thechitowncubs> (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o
<thechitowncubs> (II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
<thechitowncubs> Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 3 nodes)
<thechitowncubs> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<thechitowncubs> (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
<thechitowncubs> shit
<thechitowncubs> SORRY
<hi-fo-web> virues protector thing
<thechitowncubs> :/
<Fujitsu> hoopdr, it is fun, isn't it!
<hi-fo-web> it didnt go away though
<Fujitsu> Well, I converted a Red Hat user last night (my father, it was).
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, your touchpad is bad
<Mabus06> how do you chown every file in a folder?
<hoopdr> only thing is i couldnt find wine.. is it in the badger set of packages?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, fuck.
<Fujitsu> hi-fo-web, we here are Linux people.
<_jason> Mabus06, -R
<macd> Mabus06, chown -r
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %thechitowncubs!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, or at least the ribbon cable is unhooked
<gratuit> has anyone here gotten mythgame to install? it requires a package that doesn't exist....
<Mabus06> thanks, _jason, macd
<hi-fo-web> just dont worrie about it i will formate it again
<edo> nobody use skystar2 ?
<hi-fo-web> can u download from here
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, it unloaded the module since it didnt find the hardware, no hardware = hardware not connected/working
<Mabus06> macd, only upper case R works btw
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<macd>  lowercase works for me
<hi-fo-web> can u download from here???
<hdp> hi all, i just tried to do a netinstall on a subnotebook, and after the first reboot the installer gives me a warning: the following packages have unmet dependencies libesd-alsa0: Conflicts: libesd0 but 0.2.36-1ubuntu5 is to be installed. any ideas?
<Seveas> hi-fo-web, no
<Dr_Willis> hi-fo-web,  Huh?
<Mabus06> macd, says invalid option for me
<hi-fo-web> o
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, sorry to be the bearer of bad news
<macd> interesting, Mabus06 use -R then ;)
<Seveas> hdp, if you're trying dapper: known bug
<Mabus06> Yeah I did, macd, lol
<hdp> Seveas, nope, it's breezy. hope so... ;)
<opnsrc> anyone know?
<Seveas> hdp, that'd be really weird. Double check that it's not dapper please
<hdp> k
<hoopdr> another thing is that the poor guy is using a 56k modem. Are firefox and thunderbird set up to use the nearest comms device or do i need to fiddle. It showed up in the system properties tree of course.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %thechitowncubs!*@*]  by nalioth
<macd> Has anyone seen gnome take the applications menu, and change it behavior:  Instead of the menu "droping down" on click, it drops down for a second then changes into a small grey box on the desktop, when clicked it simply vanishes.  Reselecting the applications menu again causes the same behavior
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: please dont flood or curse in the channel
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<thechitowncubs> I know
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, guess what!
<hdp> Seveas, i downloaded this netboot image: http://tinyurl.com/cv3kj
<jgrieves> macd dapper
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, what?
<thechitowncubs> The_Isle_of_Mark, my Acer warranty runs out in 7 days!
<thechitowncubs> hahahaha
<macd> jgrieves, yep
<Seveas> hdp, ah I'm mistaken - it's breezy that's broken with netboot
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, nice!
<jgrieves> macd check the forums
<jgrieves> macd there are a couple of solutions
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, get the RMA quick!
<Seveas> elmo and kamion are discussing it now in #ubuntu-devel :)
<macd> I have somewhat, but I will again.
<Determinist> Seveas, lo mate, seems like your NX howto is gaining fans :P
<hoopdr> is anyone willing to help me with my queries?
<jgrieves> macd the post is something about applicaiton menu
<macd> jgrieves, ty
<jgrieves> macd there are 2 solutions in the post that work
<Seveas> Determinist, :)
<hdp> Seveas, i already did a netinstall on two subnotebooks via netboot, are there different versions out there?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thechitowncubs, at least there is something positive in that situation
<gratuit> how do I file a bug report on a borken package?
<Seveas> hdp, it's a recent change in the archive that caused it
<macd> ahhh I feel pretty dumb now
<recon0> fujitsu, i think my problems olmost fixed,  now all i get is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5400
<hoopdr> wow this channel really went downhill
<AbdulSpiegel> argg i need help
<AbdulSpiegel> how do i install a package
<AbdulSpiegel> ???
<jake_> im trying to go into superuser mode, and it says authentication failure, and i KNOW im entering the right password
<Fujitsu> AbdulSpiegel, what do you mean!?
<macd> jake_ ubuntu uses sudo not su
<Madpilot> gratuit: https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu
<hoopdr> goes with the growth of the community I guess
<Fujitsu> recon0, paste your xorg.conf.
<AbdulSpiegel> Fujitsu, well i found the darn zsnes package i was looking for, and i did that install thing
<AbdulSpiegel> but now i cant find it
<Fujitsu> What do you mean you can't find it? Where are you looking?
<robotgeek> AbdulSpiegel: dpkg -L zsnes | less
<opnsrc> Does anyone know how to change the KDE default font?
<AbdulSpiegel> robotgeek, okay, great, now how do i run it??
<recon0> fujitsu, ok http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5401
<robotgeek> AbdulSpiegel: no clue
<opnsrc> !font
<ubotu> 'fixed' is the one true font!
<Seveas> !forget font
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot font
<opnsrc> !font size
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, opnsrc
<Madpilot> AbdulSpiegel: probably with "zsnes" in a terminal
<Seveas> opnsrc, somewhere in kcontrol I guess
<Fujitsu> I don't know, recon0. Have you followed all of the instructions in the Ubuntu Wiki?
<DozeN> how much time?
<hdp> Seveas, thanks for enlightening me, i already started to bang my head against the wall ;)
<recon0> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<AbdulSpiegel> YAY I FUCKING FOUND IT
<AbdulSpiegel> !!!
<ubotu> ! is, like, what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<Madpilot> well, he left before he got kicked for profanity, anyway... :P
<robotgeek> lol
<Fujitsu> Madpilot, heh.
<silent_scream> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386/ is not a valid kernel source tree. what is going on ?
<opnsrc> thanks
<robotgeek> silent_scream: that's just headers?
<recon0> fujitsu, i still have some work to do, i'll be right back
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Fujitsu> That's what I would have thought, robotgeek.
<opnsrc> found it, thanks
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: :)
<opnsrc> default is 10, why so small?
<silent_scream> robotgeek, i don't understand what you mean... where exactly is the kernel-source?
<robotgeek> silent_scream: what are you trying to compile?
<silent_scream> lirc-modules-source
<tritium> silent_scream, you only need headers to compile modules.
<silent_scream> ok but it displays me "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386/ is not a valid kernel source tree."
<soeme> hello
<Fujitsu> Hi soeme.
<soeme> german speaking?
<tritium> !de
<ubotu> it has been said that de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<soeme> thanks....
<opnsrc> thanks
<edo> help x kaffein anyone may help me ?
<robotgeek> Fujitsu: lirc-modules-sources recommends either kernel-headers | kernel-source
<soeme> !enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment is, like, totally, at Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<Fujitsu> Why is it wanting a kernel source then!?
<Seveas> robotgeek, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<robotgeek> silent_scream: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ardchoille> Someone told me Ubuntu 5.10 was simply Debian sid with a changed name. Is that even remotely true?
<Pres-Gas> Are the fonts installed in ubuntu in a different location than debian?
<tritium> no, ardchoille
<silent_scream> robotgeek, i have them installed.
<robotgeek> Seveas: not me, silent_scream wants to compile lirc-modules-source
<Pres-Gas> I am getting "could not init font path element" on vnc
<ardchoille> tritium: ok, thanks
<Oceansblue> anyone running flightgear
<Seveas> silent_scream, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) gcc-3.4 build-essential module-assistant
<Seveas> sudo module-assistant
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.*]  by Seveas
<silent_scream> Seveas, i have installed all of them
<Seveas> silent_scream, then simply use module-assistant
<recon0> fujitsu, i can't install  linux-resricted-modules-686
<Fujitsu> recon0, why not?
<recon0> fujitsu, it depends on a package, and when i try to install that package it says it depends on linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 but isn't installable
<Fujitsu> recon0, linux-restricted-modules-386 if you are running the default kernel.
<recon0> oh
<silent_scream> Seveas, module assistand also  displays errors.
<silent_scream> Seveas, take a look http://pastebin.ca/32430
<nekostar> arg
<nekostar> ok on this comp i had a sound.. o crap nvm
<Trashcan> where is the proper place to put modprobe ndiswrapper on boot?
<macd> make that into a shell script, then place it in /etc/init.d then run update-rc.d scriptnamehere
<Trashcan> ok
<Trashcan> thanks
<Seveas> silent_scream, install bttv
<nekostar> shyt
<nekostar> yeah ok so i get this beating sound
<nekostar> is there a way to tell ubuntu to totally reconfigure sound like it does when it installs?
<nekostar> an equivalent to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<recon0> fujitsu, i'm going to restart x now, brb
<nekostar> WOW
<silent_scream> Seveas, how ? by synaptic ?
<hyphnated> Trashcan: or throw it in /etc/modules
<nekostar> it reconfigured itself!!!!!
<nekostar> wtf
* nekostar humps my ubuntu
<hoopdr> +b -b -o +o hahehehahehehhahehehehaha
<nekostar> lol hoopdr
<Xenguy> nekostar: yes, that's a little flourish I threw in :-)
<macd> hyphenated, yeah that would be much easier I suppsed
<nekostar> Xenguy, you did that???????
<hoopdr> irc truly is the playground of dreams
<nekostar> DUDE  <3
<macd> s/suppsed/suppose
<Xenguy> nekostar: heheh
<Seveas> silent_scream, yes
<nekostar> hey i was wondering Xenguy
<Seveas> sigh
<nekostar> who does the torrent stuff for ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=sui@82.153.114.*]  by Seveas
* hoopdr was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<nekostar> someone needs to um
<nekostar> stabb
<nekostar> or something
<nekostar> but beyond that
<Xenguy> nekostar: no idea, I'm not a Ubu developer or anything
<nekostar> have you played with utorrent in windows ever?
<nekostar> totally superior client..
<nekostar> !_!
<ubotu> nekostar: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Seveas> nekostar, offtopicness in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Xenguy> nope, haven't gotten around to torrent yet
<nekostar> eh sorry Seveas
<xfree> is it safe to remove firefox - +yelp - ?
<silent_scream> Seveas, synaptic can't find bttv!
<Xenguy> nekostar: utorrent eh?
<nekostar> Seveas, who would i talk to about porting something like that?
<nekostar> yeah
<Seveas> !find bttv
<Talisker> Hi, I've.. made a stupid mistake and I need your help fixing it
<rubem> hi theere
<nekostar> lets go to offtopic i guess
<Fujitsu> Hrm... recon0 seems to be taking his time...
<Talisker> I installed grub, and I wanted it to be the main boot loader, so I installed it on HDA, and now the system won't boot
<rubem> how can i see how much memory my apps are consuming?
<Talisker> Hi, I've.. made a stupid mistake and I need your help fixing it
* Xenguy heads for supper...
<Seveas> xfree, if you don't want them: sure
<Fujitsu> Talisker, what does it do?
<_jason> xfree, it is safe, but you will not have yelp (you will also lose the add-applications menu option).  yelp show's you help.
<SataDmaProblem> hello, i have problem with my SATA, actually, when i am copying something to my hdd, from, i don't know, dvd or other partition, transfer is about 2mb/s. i think that is because UDMA is not enabled. how can i enable it ?
<macd> rubem, top works well
<Talisker> what does what do?
<rodro> alguien habla espaol
<rubem> macd?
<Seveas> SataDmaProblem, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/your_drive
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Fujitsu> Talisker, what errors does it give, if any?
<macd> rubem, the comand 'top'
<rubem> macd thank you
<dAndy> I am following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<rubem> macd is there a GUI for that?
<dAndy> is it normal for the debootstrap command to take a while
<SataDmaProblem> problem:  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/your_drive
<Seveas> dAndy, yes
<masingerz> yo rodro
<SataDmaProblem> wow...
<SataDmaProblem> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<macd> I think the ubuntu desktop has under the system menu --> administration -->systemmonitor
<Seveas> SataDmaProblem, replayce /dev/your_drive with the actual name of the device
<Max> Hi
<HrdwrBoB> er
<xfree> Seveas, _jason  i will install it again later after i install firefox 1.5
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, i dont either, BUT i'd rather have a 'safe' one out there that is advertised by the ubuntu community than the unsafe shit that existed prior
<HrdwrBoB> SATA doesn't use 'DMA' with hdparm
<nalioth> bah
<Seveas> nalioth, true, I'll have a look :)
<HrdwrBoB> there's no need (and indeed no ability) to set it
<Seveas> xfree, that's not possible yet
<Max> Hello
<_jason> xfree, will you be installing firefox through a package manager?
<SataDmaProblem> Seveas, i know that, /dev/sda
<SataDmaProblem> /dev/sda:
<SataDmaProblem>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<SataDmaProblem>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<HrdwrBoB> SataDmaProblem: DMA is alreadu enabled
<HrdwrBoB> you can't do that
<HrdwrBoB> are you reading what I'm saying?
<Seveas> SataDmaProblem, indeed, I'm stupid, listen to HrdwrBoB :)
<Max> Any body ever got stuck in the partioner, in beetween manual partion, sofware raid LVM and guided partitioning?
<nekostar> dam this thing is so pimp
<nekostar> hehe
<nekostar> i changed all the hardware around and its totally good with it
* nekostar pets and humps my ubuntu again
<SataDmaProblem> HrdwrBoB, but my processor is working with 100%, why that?
<HrdwrBoB> SataDmaProblem: if you are copying data it still uses the CPU
<dAndy> Seveas: so debootstrap is sitting at: I: Checking component main on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu...
<HrdwrBoB> SataDmaProblem: you might be in a high wait state
<dAndy> and has been for > 10min
<Xappe> xfree: actually, no need for removal. check: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/45917/ and change the file names to the new release files of firefox
<HrdwrBoB> SataDmaProblem: what are you doing
<dAndy> strace shows no activity, just stalled on a read
<dAndy> restarting the process doesnt help
<SataDmaProblem> HrdwrBoB, what do yo mean? when I'm copying data, i can't do anything else..
<HrdwrBoB> SataDmaProblem: from/to the drive?
<HrdwrBoB> and it's showing 100% CPU utilisation?
<HrdwrBoB> why you run 'top', what is the distribution of CPU usage
<Talisker> Is there anyway to mount my hard drives from the livecd without editing fstab?
<SataDmaProblem> from DVD/CD to hard disk
<SataDmaProblem> HrdwrBoB, from DVD/CD to hard disk
<HrdwrBoB> SataDmaProblem: so, perhaps you need DMS enabled *ON THE CD*
<Mother> hi people
<HrdwrBoB> DMA
<HrdwrBoB> not on the hard drive
<SataDmaProblem> HrdwrBoB, or even from one partition to another
<HrdwrBoB> what is the CD device
<Xappe> Talisker: use the "mount" command
<Mother> just so you know the sort of guy you have here
<Mother> http://www.sonar-security.com/tony-montanna-mainchan.log
<khalif> Hello to all! :0
<khalif> :)
<Talisker> Xappe, mount won't let me mount anything that's not in fstab
<xfree> _jason, yes firefox1.5.deb
<_jason> xfree, can I ask you where you found it?
<Mother> he's insulting everyone on other channels, now he goes by proffesional-hac
<proffesional-hac> no i am only insulting lammers on remote-exploit
<khalif> Where could I get some help with installing icons in KDE?
<proffesional-hac> mother is a pedofile
<Xappe> Talisker: sudo mount -t <fileystem> -o <options> <drive> <mountpoint>
<Mother> roffle you've been banned from #remote-exploit, and you're abusing us on #whax
<khalif> Total noob here ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %proffesional-hac!*@*]  by Seveas
<xfree> _jason, this bulid.sh tool create it for me after i download it from mozilla firefox.tgz
<SataDmaProblem> HrdwrBoB, was that question for me? i have LG cdrw and NEC dvdrw...but...why is that important?
<Mother> don't want to spill this over, have a good one guys
<_jason> xfree, ok well firefox1.5 isn't officially supported so proceed at your own risk
<xfree> _jason, you can found about it on wiki.ubuntu.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-217-138-222.tn.glocalnet.net]  by Seveas
<khalif> Seveas: where could I find some help on installing icons in KDE?
<Seveas> khalif, #kubuntu maybe if no one in here can help
<khalif> Seveas: Thank you...much appreciated!
<barongas> How do I mount an ntfs drive as rw?
<Seveas> barongas, you can't
<barongas> Seveas, is there any way to transfer files between my ubuntu drive and my ntfs drive then?
<Seveas> barongas, use explore2fs on windows
<Hentai^XP2> ifs
<barongas> Seveas, explore2fs will detect my ext3 drives?
<Seveas> yes
<barongas> Seveas, sweet, thanks
<Hentai^XP2> barongas http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Talisker> err..
<Talisker> which of the files in /boot is actually the kernel?
<Talisker> vmlinuz?
<lllmanulll> Yep
<Red-Sox> this channel is overwhelmed
<Red-Sox> ubuntu is crazy popular
<cafuego> Is it? I didn't mean to!
<Seveas> Talisker, vmlinuz-* are kernels
* Seveas sets mode +b %cafuego!*@*
* cafuego reports Seveas to jdub and gets his Ubuntu privs revoked
<Seveas> :)
<cafuego> He's sleep in g on my couch atm :-)
* cafuego saw teh new dapper usplash 
<barongas> partition hdc1 would in grubs menu.lst transfer to hd2,0 ?
<misfit_toy> what will they think of next? a couch atm, withdraw money while watching tv and/or napping
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah barongas it should
<barongas> FliesLikeABrick, thanks.
<starscalling> yay
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> so is there a tool to just make ubuntu the second install ?
<starscalling> from windows
<starscalling> or do i need something special to deal with the ntfs for the install
<Fujitsu> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<RedRose> how do i connect to X11:1 over the net?
<cafuego> starscalling: Linux and NTFS are not fiends.
<Seveas> cafuego, ghe, the new usplash is.... funny :)
<Dr_Willis> second install?
<starscalling> eh i c
<cafuego> Seveas: :-)
<nelo> Hello, I am trying to burn a VIDEO_TS to a dvd, however, nautilus tells me that there is not enough space. The file size = 4.1 gigs, which should fit in the DVD. The actual error message is "file image creation failed"
<nelo> any ideas?
<starscalling> Dr_Willis i was thinking perhaps i could just make ubuntu the second os on this computer.. as there are still things that are easier to do in windows for me than constantly figure out in ubuntu... because my learning curve is eh not the greatest at times :)
<khalif> Nobody over @ #kubuntu is talking. Could someone help me out for a sec?
<Dr_Willis> nelo,  try a sample/test with a smaller sized file.
<cafuego> starscalling: Yes, you can install it as second OS without ANY problems.
<Dr_Willis> starscalling,  Dual booting Linux/Windows is easy. Thats what "GRUB" is all about.
<starscalling> ah
<starscalling> so what tool do i need to trim the ntfs drive ?
<shelika> yes khalif?
<Dr_Willis> "personally" i perfer to have windows and linux each on their own totally seperate hard drives.
<khalif> I would like to install some new icons in KDE, but they're all png's...
<starscalling> hum...
<Seveas> starscalling, the ubuntu installer can do that for you
<starscalling> naw 20 gigs for windows should be fine :)
<Dr_Willis> i thought the ubuntu installer had a resize ntfs feature.. but you Will want to scandisk/Defrat the Windows drive first.
<starscalling> Seveas it will trim the ntfs partition to make room for the ubuntu partition?
<Dr_Willis> and theres always risks.. backup anything Imporntant.. (always a good idea)
<khalif> how can I install them using the icon manager since they're not packaged?
<starscalling> or should i now that im in windows convert it all to fat32>?
<starscalling> or try :P
<macd> Starfire, you dont want to convert your NTFS to FAT32
<Dr_Willis> khalif,  install them to do what? :P i just normally make a /home/username/icons dir.
<dAndy> Seveas: you were right in the end, debootstrap finally got of its butt and finished :)
* cafuego continues cleaning
<Dr_Willis> khalif,  or track down some icon 'themes' to replace the system icons
<shelika> khalif: and are they global or app specific?
<john_> The_Isle_of_Mark, you there?
<khalif> See I thought that I had some, but they're not bundled together as a theme. I have both....
<khalif> I found them on Yellowicon.com
<john_> The_Isle_of_Mark, well... my touchpad came to life for some reason!
<starscalling> macd why wouldt i wanna convert it to fat32?
<john_> The_Isle_of_Mark, do you have any idea what could have caused that?
<starscalling> i know there is native linux support for fat32 is all
<khalif> So I should just make a folder in my home foldeer to store my icons and the icon manager can pull them from there?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> john_, you probably have a bad connection on the ribbon cable that connects it to the mainboard
<The_Isle_of_Mark> john_, I dont know that it would be reliable
<shelika> yes, you should khalif
<khalif> The icons come in folders for all of their different sizes.....
<john_> The_Isle_of_Mark, thats not good
<The_Isle_of_Mark> john_, it isnt, you are right
<khalif> One more question....
<john_> The_Isle_of_Mark, so is that a hard thing to access in general?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> john_, really depends on the model. Sorry, but I am fixing dinner so I have to go for a while
<john_> The_Isle_of_Mark, ok thanks for your help
<khalif> I found some system themes of KDE-look.org that I downloaded. I installed theme using theme manager, but when I applied theme nothing happened. Do you think that the theme could've been messed up?
<krix> hello there.
<khalif> hello krix
<shelika> could be, but I doubt it
<krix> if i want to create a package for a firefox extension (from a .xpi file) then what i need to do for that ? I mean i see an install.rdf in the XPI file but can not figure out what can i do with that ?
<krix> any example packages or some url about this article ?
<macd> starscalling,  NTFS is a vast improvemt over FAT32 in speed, reliability and security, why would you "downgrade" that just to be linux compat on your filesystem?  It doesnt make sense to me
<Seveas> krix, you'd better look on the ffox website
<krix> Seveas, hm, maybe you are right, i just only thought that somebody here made some ubuntu package form some extenstion and i can see an example ;)
<_jason> krix, did you try opening the file with firefox?
<krix> _jason, i want to package the extension.
<_jason> krix, never mind, thought you just wanted to install
<krix> not install as user.
<soundray> macd, depending on one's priorities, Linux compatibility could be reason enough...
<krix> _jason, ;)
<khalif> I don't have a way to connect to the net using the laptop which is what I have Kubuntu on. I use my iMac. Do you think that the theme isn't working because the laptop isn't connected to the net?
<_jason> krix, good luck :)
<macd> soundray, then one should have 2 machines and use samba
<shelika> no, don't think that's the problem khalif
<krix> _jason, thanks. :)
<jirwin> hello
<soundray> macd, I for one am much happier with FAT32 because I only ever use Windows if I get an attachment that I can't refuse and that Openoffice chokes on.
<jirwin> I am running breezy, trying to get an atheros 5212 wifi card working
<jirwin> it detects that it is there
<soundray> s/refuse/reject/
<chrisx2> .
<chrisx2> 0
<chrisx2> +--
<chrisx2> ....2*
<gnomefreak> this is weird
<chrisx2> ********+
<macd> soundray, good enough reason for you then I guess ;)
<khalif> The theme that I downloaded was "KDE X" off of KDE-look.org; It's supposed to give the desktop the OS X appearance...
<jirwin> but, it isn't able to pickup dhcp or scan for ssid
<jirwin> when I do lspci i get  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001a (rev 01)
<soundray> macd, also in my experience, if a FAT32 system does have a problem, it's easier to fix than if an NTFS one does.
<khalif> You think that I have to set permissions for the file maybe since I copied it from my iMac to the laptop?
<jirwin> now I know the chipset that it is on my laptop, is there a way to specify which one to use
<jirwin> it looks like it didn't pick that up on installation
<jirwin> i am using madwifi
<barongas> Hmmm, the multibooting didn't work. It says Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7 and then does nothing
<gnomefreak> does ubuntu have an auto fix grub off live cd? like pop it in and it will fix grub or do i still have to use /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<gnomefreak> live cd or install either
<bob832> just noticed the channel topic and was wondering, any particular reason firefox 1.5 will not be in breezy?  is it a bad thing to install it?
<kbrooks> no
<cyphase> Why does the update icon come up for accounts that can't update?
<cyphase> i.e. don't have permission
<soundray> jirwin, I think there is a way to modify the madwifi source to make a device known to the driver. Have you read http://www.marlow.dk/site.php/tech/madwifi and linked pages therein?
<gnomefreak> bob832, its not gonna be in ubuntus backports cause its not stable enough for ubuntu
<korhalf|CS> hows the midi support for ubuntu?>
<kbrooks> bob832, breezy is frozen. no new application(s)
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, huh?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, explain
<bob832> oh, i am running it now with no problem
<gnomefreak> kbrooks, my understanding is its not stable enough for ubuntu to backport them yet but they might be backported at a later date
<khalif> Hey gnomefreak, I just wanted to thank you for all of your help yesterday!
<jirwin> soundray: no I haven't...reading now
<barongas> cyphase, only root can update and most people aren't logged in as root, but rather use the password to update
<soundray> gnomefreak, bob832, I think it's not ff itself, but some of the dependencies that are considered unstable.
<cyphase> barongas, i know..
<bimberi> cyphase: good question.  so they can nag the sysadmin i guess :P
<Seveas> soundray, almost :)
<cyphase> but there are accounts that can't even sudo
<kbrooks> so?
<barongas> cyphase, oh, I didn' know that
<Seveas> firefox1.5 would require recompilations from things in main
<kbrooks> Seveas, ... why?
<Seveas> and since things in main cannot link against things in backports, this is a no-go
<kbrooks> Seveas, thats insane
<gnomefreak> kbrooks,  you asked me to explain i did
<khalif> I finally figured out why Ubuntu was coming up..... there is a bug in it with the drum sound that plays when the useer/pass screen appears.
<cyphase> so they shouldn't be bothered by it
<Seveas> kbrooks, firefox api and abi changed massively
<_jason> khalif, I think it is suppose to do that
<kbrooks> Seveas, backward compat is important
<soundray> jirwin, HTH. I got madwifi to work with the help of this page before it started working out of the box.
<gnomefreak> bongo sound :)
<bob832> so is it safe to run 1.5 in ubuntu?
<os2mac> hi all can someone give me a hand trying to configure a pcmcia nic (DWL-630) on a dell inspiron 8000
<trendkill> hey guys, i just nuked my system when i did a dd /dev/hdc instead of a dd /dev/hdc1...i realized it only 10 seconds into the operation...is there a chance i can recover a partition that is further down the hardrive^
<thrice`> Seveas: and doesn't ubuntu use binary anyways?
<Seveas> bob832, if you install it from mozilla sources into /usr/local: fairly safe
<Seveas> thrice`, libraries...
<khalif> I had to go into the GRUB and add some thing called "irqpoll" to the kernal boot. After I did that, it started right up for me... :)
<kbrooks> thrice`, src -> binary
<Seveas> yelp for instance uses a firefox library
<soundray> bob832, well, it's very unlikely to ruin your system if you got it to work in the first place...
<_jason> bob832, it's safe but follow the wiki
<Seveas> ff1.5 in backports would mean yelp unusable
<bob832> don't really remember how i did it - found a how to on the forums
<kbrooks> Seveas, yes i see
<dell500> just wondering, but what app makes the taskbar work?
<rubem> which is the name of the package for compiling things?  build-essencials?
<Seveas> build-essential
<gnomefreak> rubem,  no s
<cyphase> Seveas, but isn't backports for tech-savvy users
<cyphase> if they enable it
<kbrooks> Seveas, how did the devekioers figure out that the firefix api changed
<cyphase> they should know the conseqquences
<cyphase> :)
<Seveas> cyphase, no, for 1337-ricer-bleeding-edge users, who on average are not tech savvy
<Axioein> Could some one help me talking to serial ports? I am being denied.
<cyphase> Seveas, ah
<kbrooks> Seveas, elite&
<khalif> I decided to go with kubuntu though; much easier.... at least it will be when I figure out how to install these themes and icons correctly!
<kbrooks> er, *
<khalif> :) :)
<shelik1> khalif: lol
<gnomefreak> khalif,  lol
<khalif> I can't wait til I can graduate from being a NOOB!
<rubem> gnomefreak build-essencial ?
<gnomefreak> build-essential
<rubem> gnamefreak thank you
<khalif> I have one last question and then I'll quit bothering you guys...
<starscalling> bah
<soundray> khalif, it may never happen. I've been using Linux since kernel 1.2.9, but it just develops faster than I can keep up with...
<starscalling> keep em comin
<gnomefreak> rubem,  your welcome but Seveas told you the answer way up there
<kbrooks> khalif, a stupid question is one not asked
<khalif> The package manager... that's for managing the libraries that Ubuntu uses right?
<Seveas> kbrooks, crap
<Seveas> that means I have tons of stupid questions :/
<Xenguy> khalif: dependencies
<kbrooks> khalif, no
<gnomefreak> khalif, thats for gettting software :)
<kbrooks> khalif, not just libraries*
<kbrooks> Seveas, heh
<Seveas> khalif, libraries and all other packages
<gnomefreak> khalif, the package manager lists software avalible from your sources
<Axioein> Can I write a file to a serial port?
<soundray> Axioein, sure.
<Seveas> Axioein, cat file >> /dev/ttyS0
<Xenguy> Axioein: what are you trying to do?
* Dr_Willis stares at Axioein  - :P
<khalif> See I was looking for some web development software to use since I can't use dreamwweaver in ubuntu and I didn't see any thing in the package manager....
<bimberi> khalif: nvu
<Seveas> khalif, nvu and screem are popular
<soundray> khalif, check out screem
<gnomefreak> khalif,  depends what you want to write
<Xenguy> khalif: nvu seems to be something newish
* Seveas goes into BOFH mode
<Seveas> vim!
<gnomefreak> lol @vim
<bimberi> lol Seveas
<Xenguy> vi!
<Axioein> I am writting an small application in perl to read serial data... but the device that communicates over the serial port isn't with me.
<khalif> What would those be under in the package manager?
<soundray> ed!
* Xenguy waits for it...
<ajmitch> Seveas: no wars here please :)
<Seveas> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gedit is better than xemacs.
<Seveas> ajmitch, ;)
<Xenguy> haha
<gnomefreak> khalif,  there should be a search you can do
<Axioein> So I am trying to emulate the data that is being sent.
<khalif> ok...
<soundray> ubotu: no way!
<ubotu> soundray: No idea
<_jason> notepad under wine!
<soundray> See, I knew it.
* gnomefreak couldnt figure out the commands in emacs :(
<soundray> echo <html> >homepage.html
<Seveas> soundray, html: file not found
<linux_newb> ive just installed ubuntu.  i downloaded xmms and im trying to play mp3s but its really quiet, is there another volume control somewhere
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: keyboard kung-fu they call it; too busy for me
<Seveas> (hint: quote the tag)
<soundray> Seveas, :)
<khalif> I just want to be able to so some PHP, XHTML and CSS programming for right now on the laptop. all my ActionScript will be done on my iMac....
<gnomefreak> Xenguy, lol
<misfit_toy> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<Axioein> Thanks Seveas. I was trying to pipe it rather then append it.
<bimberi> linux_newb: try double-clicking on the volume applet and look for the PCM control
<gnomefreak> khalif, if using kde kdevelop iis a good starter IDE if your starting out its graphical :)
<Axioein> I see the folly of my ways.
<soundray> Axioein, just curious: what's at the end of your serial port?
<Seveas> Any UK residents here who have a spare Breezy CD?
<khalif> Would kdevelop be in the package manager?
<soundray> Seveas, yep!
<misfit_toy> linux_newb, try typing "alsamixer" in a terminal and cranking anything not cranked
<khalif> Or would I have to go online to get it?
<gnomefreak> khalif, yes in kubuntu
<gnomefreak> and ubuntu
<Seveas> soundray, can I pm you?
<gnomefreak> khalif,  packagemanager
<khalif> Ok, thanks gnomefreak!
<linux_newb> ok thnx
<soundray> Seveas, sure, do I have to do something (still an IRC newbie)?
<gnomefreak> khalif,  no problem
<khalif> Talk to you guys later!
<gnomefreak> khalif,  there really not a lot of packages to get from net unless you want an extra
<gnomefreak> you have to*
<Axioein> Soundray: It is a CTD
<Axioein> Conductivity, Temperature. Depth sensor
<soundray> Axioein, not that that makes me smarter...
<soundray> Axioein, okay.
<gnomefreak> is there a way to use the install cd to fix grub sutomatically without reinstalling ubuntu?
<Axioein> Soundray: Also there will be a flow meter, compass, and gps.
<linux_newb> hmmm ok i did that, and its louder, but surely it can go louder?
<jenda> gnomefreak: just stop it after the grub install?
<gnomefreak> linux_newb, try turning you speakers up too
<linux_newb> yes they are at max
<gnomefreak> jenda,  thats after the system is installed
<ramza3> what is the difference between synaptic removal and complete removal
<Axioein> Soundray: I am going to Antarctica with a sled that gets towed through the water and I am collecting the data.
<soundray> Axioein, seriously?
<Pablo> o.O
<Axioein> soundray: Seriously.
<chrisx2> how do i use ./ with sudo ?
<soundray> Axioein, well I'm glad you're not relying on some commercial OS.
<dishfish> Axioein : Antarctica WOW send me some photos of penguins!
<os2mac> anyone around to help with some hardware oddities?
<nalioth> chrisx2: sudo ./file
<Seveas> !tell os2mac about anyone
<john_> os2mac, yes
<Axioein> soundray, I am hoping that this way is easier... rather than messing around with VB... which always reminds me of VD (also it is a touch more stable).
<chrisx2> nalioth, it doesnt work...
<dishfish> Axioein what data do u collect?
<os2mac> problems connecting to the lan using a DWL-630 pcmcia wireless nic (atheros chipset)
<nalioth> chrisx2: is the file "executable"?
<Techie_dude> .can someone help me with something please
<chrisx2> sudo: ./xfce4-4.2.2-installer.bin: command not found
<Seveas> os2mac, try the latest drivers
<robotgeek> os2mac: is it the airplus card?
<soundray> dishfish, conductivity, temperature, depth :)
<Axioein> I am sure someone can Techie_dude
<Seveas> os2mac, see the madwifi page on the wiki
<gnomefreak> .bin isnt executable is it?
<nalioth> chrisx2: "chmod +x xfce4<tab>"
<Dr_Willis> .bin means nothing
<os2mac> I just recompiled and did the madwifi thing and nothing corrected
<Dr_Willis> its just a commn extension for 'self installing files' tht are ment to be 'ran'
<Techie_dude> okay... i am downloading Thunder bird from the mozilla website.okay. after i use the tar command to unzip it what do i do
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x whatever.bin     sh ./whatever.bin
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis, .bin=binary
<macd> Techie_dude, have you consulted the documentation included with ThunderBird?
<Telep> Hmm, I'm sort of getting anxious. I just replaced my laptod HDD because the old one failed, but I'm still getting the same weird behaviour as before, constant HDD activity
<soundray> Techie_dude, are you running Ubuntu?
<chrisx2> ty Dr_Willis  it worked
<Axioein> Techie_dude: why not use apt-get  to install it.... or synaptic?
<bimberi> gnomefreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113 (not tried it myself tho)
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  .bin - dosnet really mean much of anything actually. :P it could benamed  whynot.runme.
<Techie_dude> yes yes i am
<nalioth> gnomefreak: a bin is also a container file
<Techie_dude> and yes i have consulted it before and it dosen't help at all
<soundray> Techie_dude, ^ Axioein
<Seveas> Techie_dude, then don't download it from a website, but use the package manager to install the Ubuntu thunderbird package
<Dr_Willis> a .bin file could be just a fancy script.
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis, isnt the reason its labled.bin is to let you know its a binary file?
<Techie_dude> okay....still could you tel me how to do it so i can do files like this in the future?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: no. a bin can be and executable or a conatainer file
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  not really.. its just an annoying practice.. technicially isent EVERY file a 'binary' file?
<jenda> gnomefreak: I meant the grub install
<linux_newb> im having problems setting up samba to share a windows network drive, is there and easier way to send files
<macd> typicaly after you un archive a file, you would configure then make it
<Techie_dude> okay
<macd> ^^was directed at Techie_dude
<Dr_Willis> linux_newb,  what problems?
<barongas> Anyone a grub-ninja? I can't get my windoze hd to work at all
<Techie_dude> .....i tried red hat and it dosen't stand up to ubuntu i hate they way they use GNOME
<soundray> linux_newb, to access files on a Win box, you don't need Samba.
<linux_newb> well i'm trying to follow the instructions but im such a n00b and its confusing
<gnomefreak> jenda,  yes i know but the partion is before the grub install so i would have to run through partion and system base install first
<Techie_dude> it is just an ugly os
<Dr_Willis> linux_newb,  i normally instll samba, then use 'sudo passwd -a USERYouwanttoAccessShares' then sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<macd> Techie_dude, redhat and ubuntu are the same OS, packaged differently
<linux_newb> does samba need to be on the windows box too?
<linux_newb> :-S
<Dr_Willis> linux_newb,  im not sure how the default samba setup for ubuntu sets user passwords.. but i normally set the wndws xp users  and linux passwords to be the same. (easier for my wife to rember)
<Techie_dude> i know but redhat is ugly
<Dr_Willis> samba is the linux Implentation of the windows "network neighbothood stuff"
<jenda> gnomefreak: run expert?
<salvador> HI
<Dr_Willis> linux_newb,  so thats a NO. :P
<soundray> Dr_Willis, are you sure he needs samba and not just smbfs?
<salvador> i canot acces my usb Drive
<Dr_Willis> linux_newb,  so thats a No.. its allready there.
<S_Gramps> Hello
<linux_newb> ok
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  i cant say that ive ever just installed/used smbfs to be honest.
<gratuit> Dr_Willis: I don't think the default ubuntu samba set up creates samba passwords at all, I think you have to do it manually
<edo> anyone use dvb skystar2 ?
<salvador> i canot acces my usb Drive how can I acces to it?
<dataangel> Problem: I was trying to add myself to a group with usermod from the command line, and I accidentally made it so I'm not a member of any groups. This means I can't use sudo. How do I get sudo back without sudo rights? :P
<Dr_Willis> gratuit,  yea.. thats a bit annoying at times.. and also I belvive the default samba setup makes the HOMES to be "read only" which i have to fix also.
<linux_newb> well all i need to do for now is move a few files over, is there a program that will just do that
<Dr_Willis> linux_newb,  easy way. install the ssh server, and on windows box use the 'winscp' client
<bimberi> dataangel: boot into recovery mode and put yourself back in the groups (esp. "admin" for sudo access)
* macd was waiting for someone to say winscp
<soundray> salvador, can you see it listed when you enter lsusb in a terminal?
<dataangel> bimberi: k, thx
<burnhamd> hey guys  I got a problem with samba
<linux_newb> okay
<salvador> YES
<Dr_Willis> its a samba fest!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<dataangel> bimberi: Does recovery mode ask for a password?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> salvador: What distro are you using, whats the drive formated as, and is it plugged in, on, etc?
<linux_newb> how do i go about installing ssh
<bimberi> dataangel: no
<jrw146> Question... I've used 5.04 in the passed, but started to install 5.10 on different system. Goes thru the install just fine, but when it first tries to actually load (To say the login screen), it goes totally black. Its an old video card so I don't think its a video issue, but on this system, 5.04 and 5.10 do the same.
<macd> linux_newb, apt-get install sshd
<jrw146> Any clue as to the cause?
<salvador> wen i inserted the USB drive to the usb the icon apears in the desktop but I can not acces to it
<Dr_Willis> !info sshd
<bimberi> dataangel: it should boot straight to a root shell
<linux_newb> ty macd
<macd> salvador, its possible the filesystem is not mountable
<soundray> salvador, what happens when you click the icon?
<salvador> it says that only root can do that
<Biscuitian_Warhe> salavador: You need to be in root to go into it. Im not exactly sure how to get it to mount otherwise.
<Techie_dude> what is a website i can download dapper at?
<macd> linux_newb, I may have given you the wrong packagename
<Dr_Willis> yea - its not sshd.. i forget what it is.. thats why synaptic has a search function
<Dr_Willis> :P
<gratuit> Techie_dude: install breezy, then upgrade to dapper
<burnhamd> My problem with samba is that I cant seem to join the workgroup
<macd> linux_newb, should be apt-get install openssh-server
<Techie_dude> how do i upgrade to dapper then?
<chrisx2> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<burnhamd> everything seems right under the config file but they cant see each other
<macd> Techie_dude, Im not sure you want to upgrade to dapper, its not so stable
<linux_newb> ok
<Kayde> i have a problem guy's, my vidio card is 2 hopeless for ubutu, and i have lines at top of my screen, can anyh 1 help with it?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Error loading font: -adobe-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-18-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<Biscuitian_Warhe> What 's up with this error?
<gratuit> Techie_dude: if you don't know and can't find out on your own, you prolly don't want to be running a testing distro
<Techie_dude> okay
<Kayde> sorry, bottom
<Dr_Willis> Kayde,  and the video card is a ??
<Kayde> w8
<Techie_dude> ah...i didn't know it was a test distro...srry
<Dr_Willis> a W8 video card?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<macd> you know the volkswagon card ;)
<Kayde> ;)
<misfit_toy> then it would have bugs
<burnhamd> does anyone have a guess at my problem
<Kayde> cyber 9525
<levander> I'm upgrading to breezy now and am getting all kinds of perl warnings about "check your locale setting".  How screwed am I?
<salvador> it says You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents
<Kayde> DR Willis its a cyber 9525
<Coweater> levander: run locale-gen as root
<Coweater> levander: actually it should run a bit later in the update
<Techie_dude> how do i switch from gnome to kde
<Dr_Willis> Kayde,  old pci card?
<Kayde> trident microsystems cyber 9525
<Kayde> in my laptop
<Dr_Willis> Techie_dude,  at the gdm login screen  - if both are isntalled - check the sessions menu.
<levander> Coweater: yeah, but all those packages have already been installed with the locale set incorrectly.  That's how I'm worried about being screwed.
<Kayde> i cant change it DR willis
<Dr_Willis> Kayde,  ahh a "Trident 9525"
<linux_newb> lol excuse my n00bness but how do i get onto root:D
<levander> Techie_dude: I think you just install kubuntu-desktop package.
<Kayde> ...
<bimberi> linux_newb: sudo -i
<Coweater> levander: not sure it causes any problems, i've never had any problems and it's always done that
<levander> linux_newb: 'sudo -s'
<linux_newb> ahh ty ty
<levander> Coweater: how many times have you isntalled breezy?
<josho> how do i make an account an admin if i deleted the admin account after i created this one
<jgrieves> anyone know why my new login in nested window wouldn't work?
<jgrieves> is it using Xnest?
<Coweater> 5 or 6 i think, does the same thing when i update debian and i've done that quite a few times as well
<Kayde> Dr_Willis, i ave a screen shot, want 2 se?
<Dr_Willis> Kayde,  best bet is to do some googling. there may be some little X tweak ya need todo.
<Techie_dude> ....one moer question before i leave...is there a way where i can make my non-root account have superuser privilages without having to type sudo all the time
<Coweater> Techie_dude: that would defeat the purpose of sudo
<macd> doesnt that defeat the purpose?
<Techie_dude> aaah....
<Dr_Willis> Techie_dude,  No. :P ya dont want todo that.
<Ron_o> Techie_dude:  sudo -s
<Coweater> and would be foolish too
<Kayde> i am 13, i cant get help from any 1-i have no idea wat to do,.. google it?
<salvador> how can I acces my usb drive without loging with root?
<levander> Coweater: okay, cool, you'd think somebody would get rid of those warnings or at least note them in the release notes though
<Dr_Willis> Techie_dude,  its EVIL! and will blow up the world!
<khemir> Techie just do sudo passwd root
<Kayde> u mean type problem in google and see wat it says,
<Dr_Willis> Kayde,  yes.
<Kayde> and todo is...
<Techie_dude> okay....like i belive that i'm not a five year old...i'm eleven....probably the youngest person in here
<khemir> Techie and now yuo now is root
<bimberi> Techie_dude: possible (sudo can be configured with a NOPASSWD option) but, as you can tell by the reaction, not recommended
<levander> salvador: umm, i think you can make it so that usb drives are auto-mounted or can be mounted by regular users in /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> Kayde,  here is a hit on the ubuntu forums i just found.
<mconsidine> join #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Kayde,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=291681
<jgrieves> anyone know why my new login in nested window wouldn't work? is it using Xnest, becuase xnest seems to run fine
<Kayde> ty
<sambagirl> is there a fortran and rpg 2-4 compiler for ubuntu?
<khemir> Techie sudo first time needs passwrod
<macd> yep
<levander> Techie_dude: you don't want to be superuser all the time, having to type sudo for commands that require it is intentional, superuser can do a lot of damage
<macd> sambagirl, try using synaptic, nd searching for fortran
<khemir> sambagirl > apt-cache search rpg
<Techie_dude> and also every time i try it wont let me download the decoder or whatever so i can play dvds
<Dr_Willis> Kayde,  search the forums for ' Trident 9525  '   may get some other hits as well.
<josho> how do i put my user in the admin group if its not already because when i created another account from the admin accont i deleted the original account after
<chrisx2> any1 help with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5402
<sambagirl> ok thanks for suggestions
<josho> therefore i have no admin capabilities
<burnhamd> can netbios be used under wine
<juan> hola
<khemir> hola juan
<juan> hola
<juan> de donde eres
<khemir> burnham > i dont think so
<misfit_toy> !espanol
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, misfit_toy
<khemir> juan > de MX
<bimberi> josho: boot into recovery mode, then "adduser <username to have admin privs> admin"
<burnhamd> how do I go about using wins
<mconsidine> New here.  Just installed latest dist and trying to get sound working.  Is there a substitute for alsaconf?
<burnhamd> on windows
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kayde> Dr_willis, sry i dont understand mumbojumbo-first time ive used linux,
<burnhamd> it was easy on ubuntu
<levander> Now I just got a bunch of warning in the breezy upgrade about not being able to delete some fonts directories for X11.  Damn these breezy upgrade scripts are sloppy.
<djk_> What's the syntax to change something ubotu knows?
<Kayde> i dont get it
<josho> how do i do that
<chrisx2> any1 help with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5402
<macd> chrisx2, you need to run 'sudo apt-get update'
<logical_mark> Hey guys what are some good war-driving apps?
<khemir> djk????????
<jgrieves> anyone know why my new login in nested window wouldn't work? is it using Xnest, becuase xnest seems to run fine
<djk_> khemir: ??????
<josho> bimberi how do i go into recovery mode
<nickrud> djk say ubotu forget factoid, ubotu factoid is
<djk_> khemir: unless you have something to actually ask, don't ????? me ;)
<khemir> djk > what meaning off
<macd> josho, at boot time your presented with a option
<sambagirl> you say apt-get rpg cache search?
<Epix> Anyone use a firewire sound device on ubuntu? If so, what one and how? Im looking into getting one, im thinking of the presonus firebox... Any suggestions?
<bimberi> josho: it should be an option in the grub menu when you boot the PC
<josho> oooooo
<djk_> nickrud: could you chang the !compile .. the URLs are wrong.
<josho> and what is the command?
<josho> i want the username to b josho
<josho> so lk send the command exactly as i wuld type it in
<bimberi> josho: adduser josho admin
<_jason> djk_, use: no compile is blah blah blah
<djk_> nickrud: i knew about forget/is, thought there was a way to change it without doing that.
<chrisx2> W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<josho> thanx man
<bimberi> josho: np :)
<chrisx2> any ideas?
<nickrud> djk_, I just work in a dialog window, and cut and paste ;)
<djk_> _jason: ah, good to know.
<macd> chrisx2: there are planty of hits on the ubuntu forums on fixing that
<sambagirl> i am talking about RPG II - IV programming language not role playing games
<chrisx2> kk
<macd> sambagirl, go into synaptic and search for fortran and RPG you will return packages that you can install
<nickrud> djk_, those links exist ??
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<Seveas> !compiling is <reply> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<ubotu> ...but compiling is already something else...
<Kayde> DR_willis, i dont understand the page, its confusing,
<djk_> nickrud: yea but no.
<sambagirl> who is this wiki?
<Seveas> !no compiling is <reply> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<djk_> nickrud: the links in !compile have a . added to them ;)
<sambagirl> is this hawaiian?
<nickrud> aww, i liked the first compiling factoid
<Epix> Anyone got a firewire device?
<Dr_Willis> Kayde,  they are just saying how to reconfigure the X server. Check the whole forum for  i think this url shows all the hits --->  http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=2801558
<Dr_Willis> hmm thtas an odd url.
<Kayde> ok
<macd> mod_rewrite in the webserver
<misfit_toy> is there no simple program to just record video from a webcam? I'm currently using the "motion" project to capture stills as a security device, but I'd like to be able to record simple video from a webcam as well...
<macd> ;)
<Dr_Willis> 12 different messages about that card.
<Dr_Willis> macd,  i was thinking it was using some cookie. :P lol.
<macd> Dr_Willis, either is a good guess
<Dr_Willis> Well I think - i am going to go bake come CHocklet CHip Cookies!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<jbroome> tasty
<Techie_dude> what is the url to the site that has those extra things that has seveas in it?
<misfit_toy> Dr_Willis, are the better with capital H's?
<Falstius> anyone running wine on amd64?  I'm trying to do it in a chroot and it is still unhappy.  It also keeps downloading 2005 versions instead of 0.9
<Dr_Willis> Yep :P
<Seveas> Techie_dude, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Dr_Willis> CHewy
<Techie_dude> thakyou
<misfit_toy> Dr_Willis, CHool
<x_or> Anyone know if there is a way to install Ubuntu using chroot, from a running installation of Linux?
<korhalf> what's the compose key to get a 1/2 symbol
<HrdwrBoB> x_or: yes
<HrdwrBoB> dchroot
<korhalf> i know how to get  but what about 1/2?
<misfit_toy> korhalf, find and ASCII chart
<linux_new1> i just downloaded some nvidia drivers, the instructions say to type sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run but it tells me No such file or directory
<jgrieves> anyone know why my new login in nested window wouldn't work? is it using Xnest correctly?  How can i load gdm if i just open Xnest :1?
<djk_> nickrud: i fixed the typo in compile, now the links exist ;)
<Johnson> hi
<Johnson> f
<burnhamd> linux_new: you need to cd to the directory you downloaded the file to
<lightbright> Seveas: hello :)
<lightbright> korhalf: how are you ? :)
<soundray> Seveas, should I send i386 CDs to this guy?
<linux_new1> oh.. its on the desktop
<Johnson> is there a way i can download web pages
<bob_> does any one now how to download a limewire that will work for ubuntu
<djk_> Which are the recommended ATI drivers? Repo or directly ATI?
<lightbright> bob_: yes I know
<Seveas> djk_, directly ati is no longer sucky
<burnhamd> limewire is on the wiki
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How do I get my externel HD to automount as me, and not root?
<Seveas> (actually: it's GOOD)
<lightbright> bob_: first, sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<bob_> how do i download it
<bob_> were it will work
<lightbright> bob_: yiu done that yet?
<Seveas> !tell djk_ about ati
<djk_> Seveas: yea so I heard.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> djk_: Repo.. the ATI's gave me heck..
<Dr_Willis> djk_,  using the repo and the wiki - took me all of 3 lines of cut/pasting and 3 min.
<korhalf> lightbright: omfg.
<lightbright> korhalf: hello my young friend :)
<Johnson> is ther a way to downloading a whole webpages inclusing the links?
<Johnson> plz
<bob_> idk what that is
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, Biscuitian_Warhe: the latest ati drivers do hibernate :)
<Seveas> and much more niceness
<korhalf> Seveas: beware lightbright was trolling in the previous room i was in: #physics
<korhalf> just telling you.
<djk_> Seveas: yea i know what ubotu knows :p I just didn't see any recommendation anywhere.
<lightbright> bob_: first you need to sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<Dr_Willis> Seveas,  i always disable  the hibernation stuff :P so no clue there.
<bob_> how to i get that?
<lightbright> korhalf: be silent! Seveas  and the rest know me from here and they know you are a liar if you claim that
<djk_> Biscuitian_Warhe: heck meaning what exactly?
<lightbright> korhalf is a troll following me around falsey accusing me
<vblanton> is LeeJunFan around?
<korhalf> lightbright: want me to copy and paste the type of things you were saying from the previous room?
<korhalf> k im not starting another argument
<jbroome> yeah!
<badmacktuck> is there a way to make the menus transparent in ubuntu? that might be fun
<lightbright> korhalf: your false logs wont help your lies
<Seveas> korhalf, lightbright stop arguing or I'll throw both of you out
<korhalf> badmacktuck: i dont think so
<djk_> Dr_Willis: both installs seem rather easy, just curious which package is better or recommended :)
<lightbright> korhalf is now ignored
<lightbright> Seveas: agreed
<Johnson> dose any one know how to download webpages
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Seveas: The only thing they did for me was slow down acceleration.. and give me xorg heck.
<Seveas> lightbright, wise move, korhalf please do the same :)
<badmacktuck> korhalf, thanks
<Dr_Willis> djk_,  its hard to beat somthing I got in a 3 line batch file. :P
<bob_> what is sudo apt-get install j2re1.4?
<lightbright> Seveas:  ;)
<lightbright> bob_: did you install the Java yet?
<Seveas> bob2, it's a command with which you install a java runtime
<bob_> i dont think did
<lightbright> bob_: thats the Java that Limewire needs first
<djk_> Dr_Willis: true true
<Seveas> bob_*
<Trashcan> yay
<burnhamd> type that into the bash terminal
<Trashcan> seveas is here
<Trashcan> so, i hibernated my pc.
<lightbright> bob_: ok install that first and then message me
<Seveas> Trashcan, gha good to see you
<bob_> how do i install that
<bob_> were do i get it
<Seveas> you remind me that I have to take out the trash
<Seveas> brb
<Trashcan> lol
<lightbright> bob_: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<Trashcan> ok let me start over
<Johnson_> hoe can i download webpages?
<nickrud> ouch, what a welcome :)
<macd> bob_ type that exact phrase into your command prompt
<burnhamd> type: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 into terminal
<jgrieves> ok finally got more info on Xnest
<jgrieves> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5403
<linux_new1> ok now its telling me "you appear to be running an x server; please exit x before installing." whats x and how to i exit it
<bob_> ok
<jgrieves> can anyone help there?
<lightbright> nickrud: hello, how are you this lovey day?
<badmacktuck> Johnson_, you can go file>> save in firefox
<tz> ok
<badmacktuck> Johnson_, that generaly does it
<nickrud> hangin in there. I'm doing my books, so I'm here for a bit
<lightbright> bob_: burnhamd type: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 into terminal
<Johnson_> yeh but it only saves that page not the links
<Seveas> jgrieves, try: gdmflexiserver --xnest
<lightbright> nickrud: cool :)
<bob_> teminal wuts that
<Trashcan> ok seveas, since you're the undoubted guru
<bob_> idk what command prompt is either
<Trashcan> i hibernated my pc, and now it won't boot
<Trashcan> comes up to a grub>
* nickrud wonders what is cool about trying to balance accounts :)
<badmacktuck> Johnson_, oh wait you want all the files for the whole site? im not sure how you would do  that
<jgrieves> Seveas on what an open Xnest window?
<Trashcan> i have NO idea what's wrong :p
<Johnson_> ah
<Trashcan> needless to say i'm not pleased :(
<Johnson_> bitchin' dose any one else know how to do that
<badmacktuck> Johnson_, sorry dude
* rel_ish is a witness to the lightbright vs. korhalf incident 
<Johnson_> np man :)
<jgrieves> Seveas i.e. open Xnest :1, then gdmflexiserver --xnest --display :0.1
<mustard5> Johnson_, I would think wget command might help
<Johnson_> ok
<mustard5> Johnson_, as for the syntax of the command I would'nt know..but you could try the manual
<badmacktuck> mustard5, now im interested
<Johnson_> im trying to grap the python tutorials on there site
<lightbright> rel_ish: whatever happens in another channel doesnt affect this
<Seveas> jgrieves, no, to open an xnest
<badmacktuck> ahh
<linux_new1> im trying to install nvidia drivers, its telling me "you appear to be running an x server; please exit x before installing." whats x and how to i exit it?
<Seveas> and now I really am goen
<mustard5> Johnson_, I've download my own website using it once
<jgrieves> ok
<Trashcan> noooooooo
<Trashcan> let's turn this into a question
<Johnson_> ok
<rel_ish> hmm actually I believe that the only reason this happened is because of what happened in the other channel
<Trashcan> my pc boots to a grub prompt... what do i do :p
<lightbright> bob_: did you install the Java yet?
<Dr_Willis> linux_new1,  you are not using the apt-get method to install them are you.
<lightbright> bob_: after that I can pooint you to the lime file you need
<linux_new1> no dr_willis, i have downloaded them from nvidia.com
<djk_> lightbright: why didn't you suggest the latest jre to bob?
<bob_> i dont know where compand prompt is
<bob_> or were to type that phrase
<macd> wow
<lightbright> djk_: thats the one I used and limewire works for me, so I thought its safest
<badmacktuck> bob_, applications>> accesories>> terminal
<Dr_Willis> linux_new1,  why are you doing that? its almos trivial to follow the Nvidia-wiki and get them, going.
<EdLin> linux_new1, you don't want the ones from nvidia.com, you want the one in the Ubuntu repositories
<bob_> thank you
<nickrud> bob_, welcome to linux and ubuntu then :)
<Dr_Willis> linux_new1,  type " !nvidia " and read the bots message
<misfit_toy> is there no simple program to just record video from a webcam? I'm currently using the "motion" project to capture stills as a security device, but I'd like to be able to record simple video from a webcam as well...
<bob_> lol
<Trashcan> is there a recovery disk to fix grub?
<djk_> lightbright: ah i see.
<linux_new1> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Johnson_> it only seams to grap that one page?
<mustard5> Johnson_, I would say you would need to retrieve recursively...I'm reading over the wget manual atm :)
<djk_> Trashcan: your install cd for example..
<Johnson_> nice :)
<Trashcan> oh really
<EdLin> linux_new1, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jgrieves> sudo gdmflexiserver --xnest opens a window, and than quickly closes it
<macd> mustard5, Johnson_  wget -r
<djk_> Trashcan: well, if you want to reinstall grub, yes.
<sergio> hi, I have a problem with Sound Juicer, it take too long to extract a 12 tracks cd to mp3, almost 20 minutes, it's there a form to accelerate the process?
<Trashcan> and i can do so without wiping the system aye?
<mustard5> macd, thanks
<lightbright> djk_:  :)
<badmacktuck> sergio, faster hardware maybe? what are you using?
<macd> sergio, mine does as well, Id recommend using xmms
<nickrud> sergio, what rip rate are you getting? (I get about 3x)
<bob_> Reading package lists... Done
<bob_> Building dependency tree... Done
<bob_> E: Couldn't find package j2rel.4
<bob_>  thats what i got
<djk_> Trashcan: well _can_ depends on _what_ you _do_ ;)
<kpm> Hi, I have a portable USB hard drive hooked up, and I can brwose to it with Nautilus, however, I would like to get Rhthymbox (or any other music player) to use the Music directory on it as the library for the player's default, without having to copy all my music files over to the local hard drive... but the music applications I have tried so far (Rhtymbox and amaraok) don't list the portable hard drive in the directory tree... during initi
<kpm> al start up, and the only other options I can find in RhythmBox is an import... which I assume will copy all my music files to the RhythmBox's default location...
<tag> anyone have the ac97 sound device?
<linux_new1> thnx edlin
<Trashcan> lol djk_
<djk_> Trashcan: but yes, unless you choose the wrong things ;)
<sergio> 2.4x, I am using a 52x cd
<mustard5> bob_, you need to enable the multiverse repository
<bob_> how do i do that?
<nickrud> bob_, first, don't paste in the channel :) and two, you need to enable multiverse
<EdLin> linux_new1, after you do that you'll need to restart X, press control-alt-backspace after you've done that.
<mustard5> ubotu: tell bob_ about repos
<Trashcan> first things first, finding an install cd
<mustard5> bob_, check pm from ubotu
<macd> kpm, you need to create a symlink from your mount point to say /usbdrive
<kpm> thanks macd, I will look up how to do that
<macd> well
<macd>  cd into /
<macd> then sudo mkdir /usbdrive
<macd> then ln -s /dev/yourdevicenodehere /usbdrive
<Trashcan> good thing i left a copy of the cd sitting on my desk 45 minutes away
<Trashcan> or this might be really easy
<sergio> 2.4x, I am using a 52x cd
<macd> yourdevicenodehere = the mount point
<mustard5> tag, I would just ask your question...many people have ac97
<Johnson_> would the -l command in wget work
<EdLin> macd, why is cd-ing into / neccesary? This isn't windows explorer
<macd> EdLin, point of reference
<kpm> can I figure out the mount point in properties?
<macd> as to not confuse newbs with paths
<EdLin> macd, it isn't like the path gets longer if it's starting at / anyway
<macd> kpm,  of you can 'df' on shell
<kpm> thanks
<macd> EdLin, not when someone is creating a directory in /
<saivert> hello
<EdLin> macd, you can create a directory in / if you're anywhere, assuming you're sudoing to root
<saivert> RUnning Ubuntu Breezy badger (5.10) her.
<bimberi> hi saivert
<macd> EdLin, your missing the point. and this isnt worth talking about it doesnt pertain to fixing kpms' problem
<saivert> Just installed Firefox 1.5 (final), Thunderbird 1.5RC1 but got problems with nvidia-glx package. It sais nvidia as driver in xorg.conf
<tag> I've been trying to get it to work, I have the snd_ac97 module installed, but alsamixer can't find my sound device
<kinderwood> looking for help compiling wine for amd64 from source, compiling failing with configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Kayde> Dr_willis, can u plz paste site again
<Johnson_> so would the wget command work for downloading mutile links on a website
<Seveas> !tell kinderwood about compiling
<sorush20> guys how do I delete the files on a DVDRW
<Kayde>  I lost it,
<saivert> What do you do when nvidia-glx driver (sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings) does not work with GeForce Go 6600 chip?
<macd> Seveas, can I tell myself something?
<Seveas> macd, sure :)
<saivert> i did run sudo nvidia-settings enable
<macd> just curios what all these things say
<djk_> people should be more careful when they enter links into ubotu... !grub has an invalid link as well...
<Seveas> ubotu, tell macd about yourself
<mustard5> tag, do you have other sound devices as well?
<macd> Seveas, ty
<saivert> Is there another channel where people help each other out or is this the right place?
<Seveas> saivert, lots of channel on freenode are for support
<mustard5> saivert, your in the right place
<saivert> okay. I assumed people had experience with ubuntu 5.10 here.
<djk_> Seveas: is there a list of commands ubotu knows?
<kinderwood> seveas, or anyone, have read through the guide to compiling, have build-essential installed
<djk_> Seveas: i mean ! commands..
<Seveas> ubotu, tell djk_ about yourself
<HighHopes> Hello folks! I have a problem ... In any x-terminal-emulator I get ugly characters instead of extended ASCII symbols, e.g. windows borders in midnight commander, letters in my spanish alphabet, etc... How can I solve this?
<macd> kinderwood, do you also have autoconf installed?
<saivert> The nv X server driver works, but the nvidia one does not. It says when starting X that it cant find any screens
<Seveas> kinderwood, apt-get build-dep wine
<EdLin> saivert, run nvidia-glx-config
<The_Isle_of_Mark> hey, noob ubuntu question here, can I make apt-get download a package instead of using it from the cd?
<navyn> anybody here familiar with gimp?
<EdLin> saivert, from a command prompt...
<saivert> i have done so . I followed the guide on ubuntu wiki
<mustard5> saivert, have you installed the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel?
<burnhamd> wine doesnt compile under amd64
<burnhamd> you have to chroot it
<nickrud> The_Isle_of_Mark, comment out the cdrom line in your sources.list to disable getting from the cd
<macd> The_Isle_of_Mark,  take the CD out?
<kinderwood> oh man, that stinks
<Seveas> The_Isle_of_Mark, comment out the CD line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<saivert> I am running plain Ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger from latest ISO i downloaded
<The_Isle_of_Mark> thanks guys
<kinderwood> burnhamd, do you know if they are planning to support amd64?
<EdLin> saivert, are you using an older card such as a TNT2? If so you may need the legacy drivers.
<navyn> whenever I crop a photo, how can i stop the stupid dialog box, wanting coordinates to stop popping up?
<djk_> Seveas: yea i know that, but i mean a list of all entered stuff.. listvals * is too short
<saivert> I have GeForce Go 6600
<djk_> and i dont think the wildcard would work anyway..
<saivert> On a laptop
<Falstius> I'm trying to get wine working in a chroot, but I get an error, "Application tries to create a window, but no driver loaded" ... any fix?
<Seveas> djk_, afaik that factoid should say: http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<kinderwood> can anyone else reccomend a windows layer besides wine? just need to run simple .exe, no games
<burnhamd> Kinderwood: nope i sure dont
<saivert> I got sound semi-working as well (Intel ICH6 SoundMAX) but it fails when pluggins cable into line out (something with jack sense trouble)
<EdLin> kinderwood, vmware, though it has a lot of overhead, can run about anything.
<Falstius> kinderwood: there used to be a dosemu package
<Kayde> DR WILLIS< PLEASE re post url
<burnhamd> yea but dosemu isnt windows
<navyn> its under crop and resize, how can i stop that from popping up in gimp
<korhalf> Is there a way to bind the scroll mouse button to irssi, so i can scroll that way or?
<djk_> Seveas: no, it says it's too short unfortunately, but thanks for the link, that's what i was looking for
<XRange> is there channel for sound problem on laptop with ubuntu
<HighHopes> Hello folks! I have a problem ... In any x-terminal-emulator I get ugly characters instead of extended ASCII symbols, e.g. windows borders in midnight commander, letters in my spanish alphabet, etc... How can I solve this?
<EdLin> Falstius, dosemu and dosbox run great, nice for running old DOS games for nostalgia.
<saivert> I have followed the 5 button mouse tip on Ubuntu forums, and back/forward mouse buttons do now work in Firefox, but why to a page open when I middle click background of website (eg no link/image, somewhere else on website)
<Falstius> what kind of sick calls themself "edlin" and has DOS nostalgia?
<Trashcan> djk_ so, if i were to, say, not have an install cd
<Trashcan> is there anything i could do with a floppy? :p
<EdLin> Falstius, me. ;-)
<kinderwood> macd, autoconf was not installed, but i just did, still fails with same error
<Trashcan> or.. well.. grub is installed, it's just not booting my image
<djk_> Trashcan: check the links ubotu sent you as well ;)
<Trashcan> ooo missed that
<Trashcan> thankies
<Falstius> can anyone help me with a chroot problem?  I'm having trouble getting wine to open windows.
<saivert> anyone got GeForce Go 6600 working with nvidia-glx on 5.10 ubuntu ?
<djk_> Trashcan: the second link has a , added at the end, resulting in a not found site.. so delete that.
<saivert> sudo apt-get install wine  <--- works with breez
<Trashcan> rgr
<burnhamd> i got geforce 6600 regular pcie working if that helps
<djk_> Seveas: i assume it's okay if i proofread !commands with links fixing them if proper punctuation messed up links?
<Falstius> saivert: not on AMD64
<kinderwood> seveas,  apt-get build-dep wine returns "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<saivert> But wine does not handle running Winamp 5 that good. It puts frames around winamp's windows and the sound support is a bit broken
<Seveas> djk_, sure, but use a private conversation with the bot for that :)
<macd> kinderwood, IM not sure if there is a all encompassing way to install gcc and it suite of compilers, but someone might know
<Trashcan> i tried my lameass attempts at 'kernel /boot/vmlinuz' and 'boot' but it was too tricky to do off the top of my head :(
<saivert> A lot of stuff is broken on AMD64. Wait for updates.
<djk_> Seveas: yep :)
<navyn> is there a gimp channel on irc?
<dAndy> Falstius: I just used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<EdLin> kinderwood, aptitude install build-essential
<dAndy> Falstius: I am using it with cedega
<EdLin> macd, ^^
<macd> kinderwood, I had the same problem, poked around in synaptic under the c++ range and was able to fix my rpoblem by adding a missing package
<macd> EdLin, he already has build-essential
<kinderwood> macd, same error?
<burnhamd> you meean #gimp
<burnhamd> come on
<saivert> Cedega is overrated. Why can't you copy Microsoft native DirectX DLL's from a windows box over to linux and run with Wine ?
<thewayofzen> nalioth, if you are around.  would you happen to know how i might get my 52X cdrw drive burning at higher then 24X
<saivert> Wine emulates most of the Win32 kernel so everything should work
<bob_> i tried doing that stuff idk if it worked
<crouton> hey fellas, anybody running XFS on the latest kernel.org 2.6.14.3 kernel?
<nelsmar> FN keys sucks 0.o
<nelsmar> i got my 2.6.14.3 running does that count? lol
<nelsmar> was amazing what went wrong
<EdLin> crouton, XFS should really only be used if you have a UPS, it write caches very agressively.
<soundray> thewayofzen, would your blanks support that speed?
<MunkieBoy> Hello.
<thewayofzen> soundray,  yeah they support 52
<saivert> I still use ext2 !!!
<nelsmar> how much was the burner? lol
<crouton> yah, well...
<soundray> thewayofzen, is DMA on?
<nelsmar> cause there are alot of 30$ burners that say 52x but benchmark shows only 24x is what they really burn at
<nelsmar> *shrug*
<saivert> Anyone tested burning with NeroLINUX ??
<thewayofzen> soundray,  i followed the guide on ubuntuguide.org to have DMA on and still same results
<thewayofzen> burns FINE at full speed in XP.. just seems odd
<The_Isle_of_Mark> saivert, I have, I dont see much use for it
<nelsmar> anyone have some links or somethign about triggering events with acpi and sonypi(support for my FN keys.... if i cat /dev/sonypi and hit FN F4 it outputs ;)
<Falstius> dAndy: the chroot seems to work but when I run wine it barfs with the error, "application tried to open window, driver not loaded"
<nelsmar> thewayofzen have you tried diff burnign software?
<thewayofzen> nelsmar,  k3b and gnomebaker
<thewayofzen> :)
<Falstius> I can run synaptic in the change root and it opens windows.
<nelsmar> damn ; / dunno man :(
<soundray> thewayofzen, did you time the Windows result yourself or did you rely on the driver's speed info?
<saivert> Yeah. Given the fact that NeroLINUX uses a lot of code from GnomeToaster I think running GnomeToaster would be better in the long run. NeroLINUX sure is great to ease the migration from Windows, but then Nero should have same GUI as in Windows.
<thewayofzen> soundray,  i didnt break out a stop watch but its noticeable that its taking more time.
<soundray> thewayofzen, anyway, the only option I see left is playing with hdparm.
<thewayofzen> soundray,  ill hit up google then thanks!
<Insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark:  You around?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Insipid, hey man
<nelsmar> someone help me get a kickstat twards what to do for my FN keys im kind of stuck now :(
<soundray> thewayofzen, remember man hdparm and /usr/share/doc/hdparm as well.
<nelsmar> /dev/sonypi shows the output of the keys
<Insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark:  32 bit it just as horrid.. I wonder if it has something to do with the kernel.
<nelsmar> how can i get something to monitor sonypi and trigger te events in /etc/acpi/events
<nelsmar> WITHOUGHT writting my own software please
<saivert> Press Ctrl-Alt-F1, login and then type sudo halt
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid I dunno man
<Johnson_> dose any one know hoe to use httrack???????????????
<nelsmar> .... saivert just because you cant do it yoru self doesnt mean you gotta be an arse :D
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid that was my last ditch effort. I anything but video I can fix, but that has me stumped
<jay> anyone know of an rpm for tvrss
<saivert> I was trying to be funny nelsmar!! That's all. I'm sure most peolpe know what halt does.
<nelsmar> The_Isle_of_Mark what is wrong?
<jay> located tvrss.sf.net
<nelsmar> saivert what does it do? lmao
<nelsmar> just kiddin
<Insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark:  I just don't like what I don't understand.. i read on the message boards of people running a 5200 beautifully.. and i know for a fact my geforce 2 mx 400 ran my apps better than this 5200 in linux
<mustard5> saivert, not necessarily
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nelsmar, nothing on my machine...insipid is having nvidia problems
<saivert> Halt describes itself. It halts the system
<nelsmar> nvidia is pissy lol... everytime i modify my kernel i have to re-patch ><
<nelsmar> thank god it only takes 2 mins including reseting x
<Tony_Sidaway> nelsmar, have you tried googling on this problem? It's a bit too hardware-specific for #ubuntu
<Trashcan> djk_: can i pm you?
<Johnson_> dose any one know how to use httrack or any program that can download multiple levels on a website?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Insipid, I know what you mean, unfortunately I dont know what to do...maybe if I had the machine here I could fix it, but I dont so I cant...and I feel bad about it
<Insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark:  All i can think of is try to compile my own kernel and run the offical installer
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid that could work
<mustard5> Johnson_, wget -r was no good?
<nelsmar> Tony_sidaway i just need a device monitor that will execute commands on input depending... liek somethign that would watch /dev/mouse and when it see's input it forwards... except watch /dev/sonypi
<sorush20> guys what does can;'t find x includes mean?
<nelsmar> its not to hardware specific it outputs raw data..... in 16bit i beleive
<burnhamd> if i were to compile my own kernel will I get a considerable spped boost
<Johnson_> no soz i didnt get that message im talking to you through konsole and it wont let me scroll up
<nelsmar> insipid what is your problem?
<Johnson_> i try now
<mustard5> Johnson_, the -r option makes it recursive
<saivert> But I am still awaiting explanation why my plain Breezy 5.10 installation can't be upgraded to use nvidia-glx package even though I have followed every guid (most of them tell me the same, run sudo nvidia-glx-settings enable). But it fails when restarting Xorg. It says it can not find any screens.
<nelsmar> im almost tempted to use xorg.conf and map it as a mouse....
<mulder> nelsmar, you didnt buy a sony vaio did you?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid nelsmar wants to help
<jay> anyone?
<Tony_Sidaway> nelsmar, sounds  like something you could run up in perl, python, guile, whatever.  Why the problem with programming?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Error loading font: -adobe-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-18-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<Biscuitian_Warhe>  Can someone help me out?
<nelsmar> mulder no it was a gift why?
<Johnson_> nice
<Johnson_> i dont knw what that means
<jay> located tvrss.sf.net
<nelsmar> Tony_sideaway ive never programed C/C++ in linux i dont know how to make use of makefiles :(
<djk_> Trashcan: if you are registered, yes
<dpupp> Biscuitian_Warhe, ask your question if someone knows they will answer :)
<nelsmar> wasnt going to start playing with C++ for another week or so
<mulder> nelsmar, *shakes head*. i'm not a big fan of vaios heh
<saivert> But I am still awaiting explanation why my plain Breezy 5.10 installation can't be upgraded to use nvidia-glx package even though I have followed every guid (most of them tell me the same, run sudo nvidia-glx-settings enable). But it fails when restarting Xorg. It says it can not find any screens.
<Insipid> nelsmar:  Im getting worse performance on my nvidia geforce 5200 in linux than i did my geforce 2mx... glxgears is giving me 1300 fps in a tiny window... and ut2004 is running at 8 fps... in windows it runs at about 50 fps and my geforce 2 mx ran at about 25 fps in a different linux installation
<Tony_Sidaway> nelsmar, you don't need all that.  Just grab man perl and get coding.
<nelsmar> mulder ah ; / they arnt as good as they used to be, but i love myn :) linux hates all vaio
<RobNyc> Anyway to get a higher kernel than 2.6.12?
<djk_> Trashcan: although there are plenty of intelligent people here who'd be able to help as well ;)
<Johnson_> if i put -r 3 would it download 3 levels ?
<mustard5> saivert, well sudo nvidia-glx-config enable is the actual command
<nelsmar> Tony_sidaway maybe i will hhmmmm man perl have some basics?
<EdLin> RobNyc, is there any reason that you need 2.6.14?
<Trashcan> djk_ : just trying to avoid clutter, but i see your point :)
<nelsmar> Insipid did you install new(er) nvidia drivers? if so what version
<Johnson_> coz it looks like its trying to download the whole net lol
<saivert> sorry, my mistake. I meant config instead of settings. couldn't remember when typing message. was too lazy to look it up
<Tony_Sidaway> nelsmar, get the Camel book if you need more, or just look on the web for perl tutorials.
<Trashcan> seeing as how i don't have an installation cd of any sort (and the only burner in the house is.. joy.. the one that's broken)
<Insipid> nelsmar:  I got breezy package
<EdLin> RobNyc, security fixes from .14 have been backported to Ubuntu's kernel
<mulder> nelsmar, my thinkpad works fine :) all the function combos seem to work
<nelsmar> Tony_sidaway shouldnt be to hard to catch up on
<Trashcan> i read about booting manually
<saivert> It says "nvidia" in xorg.conf anyways
<saivert> but one "nv" works.
<Trashcan> i just need to know what options/modules to boot with
<saivert> *only
<nelsmar> Insipid breezy package? ... there was a package for nvidia drivers in add programs??? i dint knwo that
<saivert> who is insipid?
<Insipid> nelsmar:  apt-get
<djk_> Seveas: is it possible that not all factoids on that site still exist? apparently there's ffnew but ubotu doesn't seem to know it (anymore)
<nelsmar> mulder yeah myn worked on 2.6.9 kernelw iht ubuntu but i upped to a newer kernel cause im cleaning and leaning the system out and now im not sure what happened
<mustard5> saivert, you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and attempt to reconfigure your xorg.cof
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Error loading font: -adobe-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-18-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Can somebody help me out?
<nelsmar> Insipid i didnt even try that my self lol, go to .... let me get you a direct link
<Kayde> how do i make wrighting red/?
<saivert> my xorg.conf looks pretty fine. I don't want to reset it cos I have enabled 5 button mouse support.
<mustard5> saivert, atm I am a bit mystified as to what it might be
<Insipid> nelsmar:  i know how to manually do this
<kinderwood> any one else have troubleshooting ideas for "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<sorush20> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<mustard5> saivert, what kernel you running?
<Johnson_> what about if i do -r -l 3 would that work?
<saivert> wait mustard5
<mulder> nelsmar, did you use the 2.6.9 kernel config file?
<soundray> Kayde, can you elaborate?
<nelsmar> mulder yeah had some problems 0.o and just started fresh
<Kayde> ?
<saivert> my uname -a output:  But I am still awaiting explanation why my plain Breezy 5.10 installation can't be upgraded to use nvidia-glx package even though I have followed every guid (most of them tell me the same, run sudo nvidia-glx-settings enable). But it fails when restarting Xorg. It says it can not find any screens.
<nickrud> kinderwood, what does   which gcc    say in a terminal?
<nelsmar> insipid why not manualy? works like a charm
<Kayde> soundray Kayde, can you elaborate?-??
<saivert> sorry paste with ctrl-v does not work in XChat
<nelsmar> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7667.html <<< the best drive from nv atm
<mustard5> saivert, uname -r
<Mr_Milenko> uhm
<saivert> my kernel:  Linux cnsaivert 2.6.12-10-686 #1 Fri Nov 18 12:09:04 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Insipid> nelsmar:  thats the one i got, its just a binary
<Insipid> nelsmar: from the apt-get
<djk_> Trashcan: better ask in here then. i'm not that advanced to properly help you with that.
<Insipid> dpkg even
<soundray> Kayde, what are you trying to color in red?
<Mr_Milenko> in cfdisk.. when you select type as Linux for a partition.. what FS is it?
<kinderwood> nickrud, what do you mean?  I tried making a simple hello world.c and it compiled and ran fine
<mustard5> siavert, I would try installing linux-restricted-module-$(uname -r)
<Mr_Milenko> ext2 reiser ext3?
<mulder> nelsmar, ok. what about using the breezy config then?
<luisito> can I get the gedit sources?
<Mr_Milenko> mustard! my homie.. help me out here :P
<Kayde> i want 2 know...
<saivert> why do you have to have restricted module ? Is the driver restricted?
<nickrud> ah, kinderwood what are you compiling, and does it specify gcc-3.4?
<mustard5> saivert, yes
<nelsmar> mulder i hadproblems converting and now bleh... i did the sony pi and thinkin of just installing the dell / toshiba supporty which i think is what worked
<saivert> damn this shitty business
<hlen> luisito, ``apt-get source gedit'' in the dir where you want them
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, :)
<nelsmar> im not sure... after going from 2.6.9 - > 2.6.10 it stopped working
<mulder> nelsmar, hmm ok
<nelsmar> and after i updated(4 hours after install) i decided to build my own kernel
<Insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark:  Perhaps it's best not to use a binary anyways.. after all its not tweaked for my system if i do it like that.. did you use the binary?
<kinderwood> nickrud, ah, im trying to compile wine on a amd64
<nelsmar> *shrug*
<soundray> saivert, blame nvidia / ati
<mulder> nelsmar, you still using hoary i take it?
<Insipid> kinderwood:  debootstrab a new chroot
<saivert> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-module-2.6.12-10-686
<Insipid> debootstrap
<nelsmar> nope
<nickrud> ah, nm, amd64, not here, wine, won't use :)
<jay> whats Dapper
<nelsmar> breezy
<Mr_Milenko> or tell me how to format a partition as a certain type pls
<saivert> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-module-2.6.12-10-686
<dpupp> is there a good text editor which does highlighting for html as it does for other scripts? my little sister is wanting to learn html and im looking for a tool that might help her.
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<mulder> cause breezy uses 2.6.12
<luisito> hlen, thanks. didn't know that apt-get option ;)
<ivar> ok, i'm a bit stuck here. i seem to have hosed X in breezy
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Insipid, yes I did, I have way too many machines to keep up to compile everything...if I wanted to do that I would run gentoo :)
<soundray> saivert, you have to downgrade to 2.6.12-9-686
<ivar> as such i'm using irsii, which is quite unfamiliar
<nelsmar> not the update manager thingy
<Insipid> wine WILL work on an amd64 if you chroot into a 32-bit environment created by debootstrap
<linux_newb> i just had this pop up Could not grab your mouse.
<saivert> why ?? I like 2.6.12 ??
<linux_newb> A malicious client may be eavesdropping
<linux_newb> on your session.
<mustard5> saivert, sounds like you either need to run sudo apt-get update or enabled extra repositories
<kinderwood> ok, i will look into the debootstrap and chroot for wine on amd64, thank you for all your help
<nelsmar> i have latest updates...... from the update manager
<nelsmar> it doesnt like me
<linux_newb> :-S
<mustard5> saivert, alternatively the package name is spelt wrong :)
<saivert> i have enabled multiverse and universe. im fine
<mustard5> saivert, search via synaptice :)
<bimberi> saivert: it's modules (add the 's')
<nelsmar> im proud that i got half this shit to work
<nickrud> dpupp, I don't do much html stuff, and bluefish was a godsend for me. Learned as I went.
<soundray> Insipid, is there a howto for 32-bit environments with debootstrap?
* ivar realizes this isn't going to work.
<saivert> Look here:  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-686 is already the newest version.
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, you on breezy?
<nickrud> dpupp, oh, and yes, it does syntax hightlighting
<saivert> SO it means I got it!!!!!! NELSMAR
<Trashcan> Seveas : have you any idea where i can find a proper grub boot sequence? :p
<bimberi> soundray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<dpupp> thanks nickrud. i will check that out
<Mr_Milenko> no :(
<nelsmar> huh? *looks around clueless*
<mustard5> saivert, hmmm ok
<Mr_Milenko> and im on 14kbps dialup
* Mr_Milenko stabs linuxant
<soundray> thank you, bimberi
<nelsmar> OHSHIT i just delted my .config
<nelsmar> DAMNIT
<bimberi> soundray: np :)
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, k
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, via command line I would not be too helpful in that regard
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Is there CHAP MD5 support in linux?
<saivert> I was tempted to compile my own kernel using a wonderful guide on Ubuntuforums, but I dropped it cos I don't see any reason to do so. It should work out of the BOX!!
<nelsmar> oh damnit to hell tose fuckers
<mustard5> nelsmar, watch the language plz
<Trashcan> oh oh it's magic
<Trashcan> $100 i just killed my system
<Trashcan> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-<kernel version>
<Trashcan> initrd /initrd.img
<Trashcan> boot
<Mr_Milenko> ah i remember a gnome partitioning tool
<mustard5> Trashcan, you want a link to grub troubleshooting guide?
<Trashcan> i got it
<mustard5> Trashcan, k
<Trashcan> my problem: i lack an install cd
<Trashcan> and the computer with the burner is the one that wont boot
<mustard5> Trashcan, ah ok..
<mustard5> Trashcan, eek
<Trashcan> woooot i got a grey screen
<_jason> Trashcan, can you take the burner out of it and put it on your other comp?
<mustard5> Trashcan, you want to see my grub?
<Trashcan> PLEASE
<mustard5> Trashcan, one tick
<nelsmar> sorry mustard
<tag> I can't seem to mount an item with the loopback device?
<soundray> Trashcan, do you have any other bootable CDs?
<Trashcan> windows
<tag> lsmod shows the loop module inserted
<mahangu> im using OOo2 impress, how can I package a presentation as a .ppt and make sure the fonts will render on a win32 box
<mahangu> im using nimbus roman
<saivert> How does one install a FreeBSD based OS and make it boot when I already got Windows XP and Ubuntu dual-booted using GRUB? I have created a new ext2 partition using PartitionMagic in windows xp and copied rootfs (in a .tar.gz archive) to the new partition, it mounts perfectly fine under ubuntu, but can't boot it from GRUB (tried root (hd0,5) which is a success, but kernel /boot/boot0 fails.
<masingerz> Hey i have an ati video card and i found this generic driver over at the ati web
<mustard5> Trashcan, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/449093
<masingerz> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300
<masingerz> which one should I use?
<masingerz> XFree86 4.1
<masingerz> XFree86 4.2
<masingerz> XFree86 4.3
<masingerz> x.org 6.8
<masingerz> Please advice
<saivert> don't spam
<saivert> don't spam please
<saivert> read my post above.
<mulder> saivert, grub should recognise ufs should it not?
<Trashcan> yay
<saivert> ufs ??
<Trashcan> thank you mustard5 :D
<mustard5> Trashcan, np
<saivert> that is used by FreeBSD I assume?
<Trashcan> btw, what version is your grub?
<jay> how do i activate 3d accelration on ubuntu here
<Trashcan> that came with ubuntu
<mulder> ufs is what freebsd uses
<saivert> I thought FreeBSD supported ext2 as well
<mulder> just point it to the boot code for the freebsd partition
<Xenguy> who cares about FreeBSD - it's crap compared to Debian derivatives anyway :P
<hlen> freebsd actually uses ufs2 these days
<mulder> it supports ext2 but it uses ufs itself
<jay> anyone
<mustard5> Trashcan, whatever the default ubuntu version is
<saivert> I'm trying to install FreeNAS on my laptop. Just for testing ofcourse. It's based on FreeBSD and you can download the entire 16MB rootfs in a tgz
<Xenguy> anyway, it's off-topice AFAICT
<soundray> Xenguy, there was never anything better than OS/2
<Trashcan> yeah mustard
<Trashcan> dunno what that is?
<Mr_Milenko> bah
<Mr_Milenko> got cut off
<Mr_Milenko> this linuxant demo shit is pissing me off
<soundray> Xenguy, except maybe BeOS
<mulder> in any case grub should see it
<Xenguy> soundray: that's off-topic too :P
<Trashcan> because mine says 0.95
<hlen> Xenguy, you shouldn't say stuff like that. people might not like to hear it.
<mustard5> Trashcan, I havent change the version of grub at all..so I assume its default
<soundray> Xenguy, just kidding.
<crouton> Oh, BeOS, how I miss thee
<Trashcan> and that's old as far as i know
<dpupp> when i try to have GEDIT open files for editing it crashes. for example: sudo gedit var/www/file.htm -- the application gerdit has quit unexpectidly.
<Xenguy> hlen: the truth hurts?
<mustard5> Trashcan, ah ok..I did restore grub using the install CD recently...
<hlen> Xenguy, that's your truth
<saivert> so back to nvidia-glx then. any news?
<saivert> Do I have to compile my own kernel to get it working?
<mustard5> saivert, can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Xenguy> hlen: here's the truth - this is Ubuntu, not FBSD, yes?
<saivert> sure. which pastebin ??
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<saivert> thx
<luisito> hlen, when I try apt-get source gedit it says me: Unable to find a source package
<luisito> hlen, and with other packages too
<Trashcan> does anybody know what version of grub ubuntu comes with?
<soundray> luisito, have you enabled source repositories?
<bimberi> !info grub
<ubotu> grub: (GRand Unified Bootloader), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.95+cvs20040624-17ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 744 kB
<jay> how do i activate 3d accelration on ubuntu here
<N6REJ> yeah, I've been having that problem all night!  downloads the packages then says "unable to verify"   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5404
<luisito> soundray, yes man!
<hlen> luisito, do you have a deb-src line in /etc/apt/sources.list? if not, that's the problem
<saivert> Here is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf -->  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/449097  <<--grab it
<Trashcan> ok cool, so my grub is intact
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jay: we looking at nvidia or ati?
<Trashcan> must have just lost menu.lst
<Trashcan> mustard5: it's booting :D thank you sooo much
<mustard5> saivert, k..looking it over now...I'll compare to mine..I'm on nvidia too
<jay> ati
<luisito> hlen, I have to check that
<mustard5> Trashcan, well done :)
<saivert> We are only talking about nvidia atm
<saivert> And I got GeForce Go 6600 GPU remember
<yagami> how do i join other servers
<yagami> i cant remember what to type
<N6REJ> mustard5: are the repositories broken 2nite?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jay:  Go to Synaptic and look for xorg-driver-fglrx or apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubuntu> hi
<soundray> luisito, did you run apt-get update after adding source repositories?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jay: Then when thats done. make a backup of your xorg.conf, and then run fglrxconfig (or conf, somthing like that) as root and put in the settings it tells you to
<saivert> what is this fglrx thing ??
<luisito> soundray, yes man, that too!
<jay> cool thanks
<saivert> It's unknown to me
<Trashcan> saivert : open gl drivers
<luisito> hlen, I have my deb-src lines too.
<jay> Biscuitian_Warhe, how do i install mplayer
<saivert> sorry got to go. idling
<Trashcan> zommgmgg it worked
<saivert> IDLE!!!!
<jay> where do i get the debs
<Trashcan> <--- really happy
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i'm trying to install a programme (unstuff), and this is in the instructions: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5406 how do i do this?
<mustard5> N6REJ, not that I know of
<Trashcan> mustard5 is my new best friend :)
<Xenguy> luisito: if it is not working, just run apt-setup and get setup
<Trashcan> (and djk_)
<Xenguy> luisito: at least you'll know your mirrors are correct
<sexcopter8000m> oh no wait, i should learn to read..
<Xenguy> er, sudo blah blah
<N6REJ> mustard5: I haven't been able to get a valid package in hours!
<N6REJ> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5404
<sexcopter8000m> it says in the default installation /usr is included.. duh
<david> how do i get codecs?
<Trashcan> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<mustard5> N6REJ, hmmm..what mirror you using?
<luisito> Xenguy, hlen. soundray, now it's working, when I delete the target directory, but now, where they are downloading?
<N6REJ> I used "!easysource"
<N6REJ> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<david> mirror?im new
<soundray> luisito, to the current directory.
<bimberi> david: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Trashcan> david: the restrictedformats link is what you need
<mustard5> N6REJ, is it 'us' mirror or another country mirror?
<Trashcan> follow the instructions there to get wmv/avi/mp3 etc. to play
<david> im from new zealand.ill try that
<Xenguy> luisito: typically they are downloading to /var/cache/apt/archives , but if you use 'apt-get install' they should just install automagically
<N6REJ> mustard5: US
<mustard5> N6REJ, so its gpg key errors or total failure to find the repo?
<N6REJ> gpg
<soundray> I compiled and installed a couple of packages myself. Now Software Update is offering to install "updates" for the same packages all the time. How can I set it to keep the local versions?
<mustard5> N6REJ, ah ok...one tick..I find a different solution to the gpg key errors the other day
<N6REJ> mustard5: look here ... .http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5404
<mustard5> N6REJ, I have to find a link that first
<N6REJ> mustard5: k
<luisito> Xenguy, ah, ok then. thanks. have to take note of that. I always do when something is new to me. ;P
<vegos> can anyone tell me how to install a patch
<gp_aaron> can someone tell me where i can get the ubuntu default cursor theme
<mustard5> N6REJ, you could try removing all the 'us.' entries and not using the U.S. mirror
<bimberi> soundray: Synaptic has a "Lock Version" option (in the Packages menu), try that for your packages
<mustard5> N6REJ, I'm still looking for this link...brb
<bimberi> *Package menu
<N6REJ> mustard5: yeah... I just pulled the set off of !repos  I'm trying that first.
<misfit_toy> gp_aaron, it should already be installed
<Xenguy> vegos: man patch
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How do I get CHAP MD5 set up with pppd?
<gp_aaron> misfit_toy, i want it for another distro
<soundray> bimberi, exactly what I was looking for. Cheers!
<bimberi> soundray: np :)
<vegos> what file extension should a patch have
<david> can anyone help with my modem problem?is there any way around paying for the full driver because atm i have only got a trail driver for my modem and it only goes 14.4kbps where it should be going 50 kbps?
<N6REJ> mustard5: what really sucks is I dl'd 1700+ packages and had them all ready to go when I saw the failure :(  all days work gone bye bye :S
<gp_aaron> misfit_toy, you know where i can grab it from?
<N6REJ> :-/
<masingerz> Hey i have an ati video card and i found this generic driver over at the ati web:: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300 :: which one should I use? :: XFree86 4.1 :: XFree86 4.2 :: XFree86 4.3 :: x.org 6.8 :: Please advice
<Mr_Milenko> i have an ati card
<Biscuitian_Warhe> david: Get a serial modem my son. Linuxant isn't quite the best.
<Mr_Milenko> old one..
<soundray> david, not sure if this applies, but have you checked http://linmodems.org ?
<mustard5> david, I take it you are talking about the linuxant drivers for conexant?
<bimberi> masingerz: on ubuntu breezy - x.org 6.8
<mulder> linuxant is a ripoff
<misfit_toy> gp_aaron, I believe it would be in ~/.HOME/icons/BASE
<gp_aaron> misfit_toy, i don't have ubuntu
<doskey> ra.da.net
<misfit_toy> gp_aaron, then I have no idea, I would bet you're outta luck without an install to pick it from
<gp_aaron> hence why i'm asking in here
<gp_aaron> maybe someone knows where i can get it
<gp_aaron> if not
<misfit_toy> gp_aaron, best of luck
<gp_aaron> maybe they could zip up their local copy
<david> yes.il look on that site
<vegos> anyone know what an APIC error is?
<Activision> ss
<Xappe> gp_aaron: hang on. i'll fetch the name for you...I hope...
<soundray> gp_aaron, it's in ubuntu-artwork
<luisito> gp_aaron, what for you want them? another linux distro?
<gp_aaron> yeah
<Xappe> it's called gimmac or somnething like that
<Xappe> i'll do a short search, w8
<misfit_toy> if it's gimmac then that's on art.gnome.org
<misfit_toy> and gnome-looks.org as well
<gp_aaron> Xappe, i heard it was called human on ubuntu
<Amaranth> misfit_toy: that's jimmac
<soundray> gp_aaron, yes it is. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-artwork/
<misfit_toy> Amaranth, ah
<Xappe> gp_aaron: yes, jimmac is the one
<gp_aaron> Xappe, ok thanks :)
<MunkieBoy> I have a question...how do I get KDM to display a theme ?
<soundray> vegos, not precisely, but I had to sort one out before I was able to install Ubuntu...
<Xappe> gp_aaron: i had to try remembering the name, by searching the old forums :) had to install it when the theme broke during hoary development
<gp_aaron> heh
<luisito> gp_aaron, I have them right now if you want.
<gp_aaron> luisito, i got it
<gp_aaron> thanks though:)
<luisito> gp_aaron, ok
* misfit_toy uses justblue-0.21 anyway with breezy and some custom theme stuff...
<misfit_toy> for cursors that is
<gp_aaron> i can't seem to get it to load though
<vegos> what is apic
<luisito> gp_aaron, they are on /usr/share/icons/Human/cursors
<misfit_toy> luisito, he doesn't have ubuntu installed
<luisito> gp_aaron, on a ubuntu distro of course :P
<misfit_toy> luisito, zip it up for him and send it then ;)
<soundray> vegos, Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<sorush20> could anyone here help me with this compiling error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5405
<gp_aaron> luisito, no ubuntu
<luisito> gp_aaron, I tell him but it seems he got them
<gp_aaron> misfit_toy, i have the jimmac.tar.gz but it doesn't work..:|
<misfit_toy> gp_aaron, doesn't work on what?
<gp_aaron> misfit_toy, i'm trying to load it up
<gp_aaron> won't work
<misfit_toy> gp_aaron, in what? what distro?
<korhalf> hey, how do i make date present the date in a format similar to what ls -al gives about files
<gp_aaron> gnome using gcursor on archlinux
<korhalf> similar to this format i mean : 2005-12-04 20:52
<misfit_toy> gp_aaron, I've seen some cursor themes just not load in gcursor on various distros, this might be one of them.
<gp_aaron> i'll do it manually:P
<rendi> hi how read end of file, what command to see that ?
<soundray> korhalf, it's documented in man date
<korhalf> soundray: can you explain
<gp_aaron> luisito, dcc don't seem to work
<misfit_toy> gp_aaron, firewall
<N6REJ> mustard5: nope, that failed too :(
<_jason> rendi, tail
<mustard5> N6REJ, hmmm
<rendi> tail ?
<gp_aaron> firewall, iptables, router, nat all kinds of things
<rendi> type tail ?
<mustard5> ok send me a pm I'll walk you through this idea..I can't find the link
<korhalf> soundray: whats the exact command
<mustard5> N6REJ,  ok send me a pm I'll walk you through this idea..I can't find the link
<_jason> rendi,  tail path/to/file
<luisito> gp_aaron, hmmm.... email?
<soundray> korhalf, I don't know the exact invocation, but you can work it out yourself if you enter 'man date' and look at the FORMAT section.
<luisito> gp_aaron, or msn
<gp_aaron> luisito, i think the one i got works
<gp_aaron> sec
<rendi> thanks _jason
<_jason> rendi, tail outputs the last 10 lines of a file
<N6REJ> mustard5: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5407
<mahangu_> i need to package an OOo presentation for winblows, how can I do this and makes sure fonts and stuff will carry over?
<luisito> gp_aaron, ok.
<soundray> korhalf, date --iso-8601 gives you the date (not time) part.
<Thunderguy> Hey, should I be concerned about 13% block fragmentation?
<winnipegm> how do u mount ntfs drives on ubuntu
<korhalf> soundray: man i cant figure it out, its giving me errors
<Xenguy> !u
<ubotu> The letter 'U' is not a pronoun, unless you're Dutch.  U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<korhalf> date -d %D
<soundray> Thunderguy, is your disk nearly full?
<levander> Just upgraded to breezy and first thing I notice is that I can no longer "hide" the sticky notes on my desktop.  Somebody can tell me how to do this?
<winnipegm> how do i mount ntfs on unbuntu
<soundray> !tell winnipegm about ntfs
<Thunderguy> soundray: nope, but the partition is probably reaching 80% full
<levander> !tell levander about ntfs
<Xenguy> winnipegm: AFAIK ntfs is read-only except with experimental only software
<gp_aaron> yep all good
<gp_aaron> :)
<gp_aaron> thanks
<gp_aaron> byebye
<_jason> levander, you can just pm ubotu and he will tell you all you want to know
<soundray> Thunderguy, what file system is on that partition?
<Xappe> gp_aaron: it was the theme you wanted, right?
<gp_aaron> yep:)
<gp_aaron> thanks
<Thunderguy> soundray: ext2
<levander> Nobdy knows how to hide gnome sticky notes on the desktop?
<soundray> Thunderguy, in that case, you shouldn't have the slightest worry whatsoever.
<mustard5> N6REJ, hmm...the errors look like something slightly different from a gpg key error
<Thunderguy> soundray: will the defragmentation level correct itself over time?
<Thunderguy> fragmentation*
<N6REJ> mustard5: dunno, just that it ain't working :(
<soundray> Thunderguy, it depends on how you use the partition.
<winnipegm> i have 1tb of readonly u mean i cant use the drives??????????????
<Thunderguy> soundray: files move in and out all the time, probably 1 gig per day, and it's a 10 gig partition.
<soundray> Thunderguy, it is conceivable that your usage pattern promotes fragmentation, but it is exceedingly unlikely.
<mustard5> N6REJ, I would try going into synaptic and refreshing the default keys..as a long shot
<navarone> I just lost my sound. Whenever I click a mp3 file in file browser It gives me an error saying I had not configured my soundcard or improper input output...how do i fix. Was working earlier today...?
<Madpilot> levander: try Tomboy, it's far more flexible than gnome sticky notes
<N6REJ> mustard5: ok.. let me try that.
<soundray> Thunderguy, it's a production system, isn't it?
<levander> Apparently you just click on the desktop to hide sticky notes now.
<winnipegm> Xenguy, does that mean i cant use the 1tb of windows harddrives i have stuff on it
<Thunderguy> soundray: Alright, hey if I for instance create another ext2, move the contents of 'usr' into there empty usr, then append fstab to mount that partition in usr, do you think I would have any problems?
<levander> Madpilot: i'll look at tomboy, thanks
<snoopy> I have a problem with the logon: when the screensaver is turned on , and then if you press switch user and try and logon with the same account, and press the button to go back to the same session, it does not go back and makes me log on again
<Thunderguy> soundray: I just do whatever on it, music, irc, web-surfing, games
<mustard5> N6REJ, it should be in settings>>repositories>>authentication and then reset to default keys
<Xenguy> winnipegm: if you have a terabyte of data, then you need to stop and do some reading right now :-)
<levander> Has anybody implemented gestures to control the gnome desktop?  Like stroke-it for windows?
<soundray> Thunderguy, you could move /usr as you say, but the data in /usr shouldn't normally be this dynamic.
<soundray> Thunderguy, /home and /var are for data that change this often.
<Thunderguy> soundray: What I'm figuring is moving it to another partition to create extra space.
<MunkieBoy> How do I apply a KDM theme?
<Thunderguy> soundray: or do you think gparted could resize my partition?
* Xenguy whispers LVM...
<soundray> Thunderguy, Xenguy seems to have a suggestion for you...
<MunkieBoy> :(
<mconsidine> quit
<mconsidine> logout
<Xenguy> bye
<nickrud> MunkieBoy, you might have bettr luck on #kubuntu
<N6REJ> mustard5: gonna try something simple like NVU
<mconsidine> bye
<mustard5> N6REJ, k
<Xenguy>  /quit
<MunkieBoy> somebody told me here and not I'm being refered
<MunkieBoy> again
<MunkieBoy> wow...
<MunkieBoy> thanks bye
* soundray wonders why some people expect others to read the docs for them...
<karina> Hi guys
<karina> how can I play mpg movie files in ubuntu?
<vegos> how do you set boot options?
<levander> Well, I upgraded to breezy and I must say, I notice no difference whatsoever.
<soundray> vegos, do you boot with grub?
<Amaranth> levander: It's mostly the little things.
<Madpilot> !tell karina about restricted
<Amaranth> levander: And laptop support.
<levander> What a pain in the ass.
<levander> Amaranth: the little things?
<Amaranth> levander: bugs fixed and such
<Madpilot> levander: on my system (desktop) Breezy boots significantly faster
<N6REJ> mustard5: failed the first time I'm trying again.
<vegos> yes
<chorse> karina, /boot/grub/menu.lst, the option is called kopt
<sorush20> could anyone here help me with this compiling error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5405
<Fangz> levander: OOo 2?
<Amaranth> and of course without upgrading to breezy you can't upgrade to dapper
<levander> Amaranth: actually I wasn't expecting much really, i wasn't going to upgrade, but wanted to use some software that uses the rails package.  hoary didn't have a rails package, breezy does
<mustard5> N6REJ, let me try something....might be better in PM
<navarone> sorted the sound...just had to reboot for effects to take hold
<navarone> :)
<chorse> err soundray, i mean. i really should go to bed now.
<soundray> vegos, chorse's line to karina was meant for you.
<levander> Amaranth: figured it was easier to upgrade than to install rails manually myself
<thewayofzen> if im currently using Linux 2.6.12-10-386  is it safe to rm all of *-2.6.12-9-386 in the /boot
<chorse> damn late again :)
<navarone> thewayofzen,  you can do that thru Synaptic
<levander> Amaranth: dapper is going to be a bigger deal?  or, that's just always the way it is, have to upgrade one release at a time?
<soundray> chorse, I concur with your assessment :)
<vegos> im confused, im pretty new can you be alittle more detailed
<Amaranth> thewayofzen: No.
<N6REJ> mustard5: ok.. failed again. :(
<Amaranth> thewayofzen: Uninstall the linux-image package.
<soundray> vegos, do you know how to edit a file?
<Amaranth> thewayofzen: The one for that kernel version, I mean.
<vegos> yes
<thewayofzen> Amaranth,  ok will try that.
<soundray> vegos, open /boot/grub/menu.lst for editing.
<levander> I'm gonna go look at the plans for dapper on the wiki
<Amaranth> levander: One release at a time.
<soundray> vegos, find a line that starts #kopt or similar.
<vegos> ok
<Amaranth> levander: But dapper is getting xorg 7, which should give you some improvements
<soundray> vegos, add your boot option to that line.
<Amaranth> levander: Like composite not being so buggy.
<bimberi> sorush20: xlibs-dev ? (i'm guessing though)
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i just thought of something
<soundray> vegos, save and close the file, then run sudo update-grub in a terminal.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid what?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, im running an lcd monitor and nvidia-settings say Display Device --> CRT-0
<soundray> vegos: Now if you've made a mistake, your system may not boot.
<vegos> do i just add it with spaces in between options
<Faust> Anyone using TinyX?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, do you think this could be an issue?
<Johnson_> how do i download like 3 levels of a webpage ontp me pc
<theCore> how i can install flash in epiphany ?
<phoul> How do i use visual boy advance on ubuntu?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid no big deal there, sometimes it sees lcds as crts...
<vilefridge> Hello :)  I'm wondering how to retain 'list view' in Nautillus?  If I select 'list view', as soon as I browse to another directory, it reverts back to icon view...
<phoul> I downloaded it from synaptic
<soundray> vegos, yes, just don't put spaces around the = sign, if your option has one.
<phoul> But it dont *appear* to work
<Dr_Willis> phoul,  run it,  and tell it a gba rom file to load.
<vegos> i found a line that looks like this: kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, im just wondering if there is a kernel option
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, that i need to set for lcd
<phoul> Dr_Willis, i tried it says it dont exist
<Amaranth> 3.3
<soundray> vegos, you can append your boot option there.
<nekostar> help!!
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, nah, analog output is mostly all the same
<nekostar> my computer cant see its hard drives anymore
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, k
<nekostar> i got a new one
<soundray> vegos, what exactly are you appending?
<nekostar> it had windows
<Dr_Willis> phoul,  clarify that... "what" says what dosent exit?
<nekostar> :/
<vegos> these are the options:"acpi=off" and "noapic".
<phoul> If i run Visalboyadvance
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, the guy in #nvidia says his 5200 is running just fine in ubuntu this is crazy stuff :)
<soundray> vegos, these are safe for booting, but your system may overheat.
<phoul> Cannot display location 'file://visualboyadvance'
<phoul> Details: There is no default action associated with this location
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid, bad luck man :(\
<nekostar> any clue wtf would happen there?
<chorse> vegos, you can't, it's an example line with a # comment and options you don't want to have. create a new blank line starting with kopf=
<chorse> kopt=
<nekostar> i was installing windows again as a primary os
<nekostar> then gonna install ubuntu as secondary
<soundray> chorse NO!
<vegos> what do you mean overheat
<nekostar> and had to reboot in the middle of the whole process
<nekostar> b/c it locked up
<theCore> phoul, check your spelling, you can use TAB to auto-complete in the xterm
<soundray> chorse, the line is supposed to start with a #
<Toma-> phoul: try "visualboyadvance gamefile.gba"
<Faust> is the 2.4 kernel still available/installable?
<nekostar> yes Faust
<Faust> thanks
<soundray> vegos, some systems may get to hot if you run with acpi=off, because acpi controls the fans.
<chorse> soundray, how can he add a boot option in a comment line?
<nictuku> do you guys think a subscription of o'reilly safari is worthy?
<nekostar> i dont remember the command though >_<
<korhalf> anybody know how to get the format of Date out the same as in a file when u run ls -al
<korhalf> im readin ghte man but cant figure it out
<soundray> chorse, update-grub reads commented lines.
<Johnson_> dose any one here now how to use httrack or how to download multiple levels of a website atall??????????
<vegos> so this option would not be good to do
<Johnson_> plz
<phoul> Nope still dont work :(
<navarone> Johnson man wget
<chorse> soundray, oh, okay, my fault, then.
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, know if i should disable Sync to VBlank options maybe?
<soundray> chorse, update-grub only ignores lines starting with ##
<phoul> Anyone willing to help me get it working/
<Johnson_> i tryed wget but it still didnt work for me
<ale3hs> what should do add in sources_list to install Rhythmob 0.9.2 ?? ubuntu has only rthythmbox 0.9.1 that crashes all the time with the radio
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid shouldnt make a difference as far as that is concerned
<phoul> Anyone?
<soundray> vegos, if you're not on a laptop, don't worry about the heat problem for now.
<vegos> i am
<Johnson_> do u know thew command in wget so i can download diffrent levels?
<jgw__> i followed the instructions to install the nividia binary driver from ubuntuguide.org, but it looks like it didnt install correctly as it looks like i'm using the same xorg "nv" driver. how do i tell for sure? (this is on breezy)
<phoul> Can somone help me get visualboyadvance working?
<Dr_Willis> phoul,  VisualBoyAdvance harvestmoon.zip   worked for me
<theCore> phoul, please don't ask for a pet
<Dr_Willis> you aint even trying the right command name are ya :P
<jakob> i just migrated from debian sarge to ubuntu 5.10 but if I copy my ".evolution" dir (from evo 2.0) in my home dir and start evo 2.4, my calendars are all gone. also, I cannot see my imap mails in the "inbox", other folders work fine
<korhalf> Dr_Willis: do you know what syntax i use to format the date output similar to how it looks when you type ls -al and see the date in there?
<soundray> vegos, I suggest you only add noapic for now, then.
<Dr_Willis> korhalf,  Nope.  rarely mess with that stuff sorry.
<vegos> will that fix my problem
<phoul> colin@ubuntu:~$ VisualBoyAdvance (DGEmu.com)0171 - Golden Sun (U)(Mode 7).zip
<phoul> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `DGEmu.com'
<soundray> vegos, what's the trouble you're trying to fix, anyway?
<Johnson_> some one in here must know how to use Wget
<meheren> is there a way to create a free floating panel?
<vegos> im having trouble with my clock going 2 times faster than it should
<jakob> also, tasks from other groups than "personal" are gone. are there some right way to upgrade from evo 2.0 to 2.4?
<vegos> it was suggested that i boot with those options
<jgw__> i followed the instructions to install the nividia binary driver from ubuntuguide.org, but it looks like it didnt install correctly as it looks like i'm using the same xorg "nv" driver. how do i tell for sure? (this is on breezy)
<Dr_Willis> wget ftp://foobar.com/file/to/get.zip
<korhalf> Dr_Willis: can you check man im reading the manual for it and i dont get it
<theCore> korhalf, date --iso-8601
<phoul> Dr_Willis, colin@ubuntu:~$ VisualBoyAdvance (DGEmu.com)0171 - Golden Sun (U)(Mode 7).zip
<phoul> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `DGEmu.com'
<meheren> or even a centered panel that is nt going the whole way accorss the screen?
<Dr_Willis> vegos,  Turion Processor?
<soundray> Johnson_, they probably do, but I for one would have to look up the man page, and you can do that for yourself.
<vegos> AMD
<Amaranth> !tell jgw__ about nvidia
<Dr_Willis> phoul,  rename the rom file to somthing sensable.
<vegos> i think it is
<Johnson_> i did but it didnt work it was like a -l
<Dr_Willis> phoul,  or put the whole name in single quotes   '     '
<Johnson_> but i typed it in and i starting downloading the whole internet
<meheren> is there a way to "center a panel so it does not go all the way accross the screen?
<jgw__> thanks amaranth, i'll take a look :)
<soundray> Dr_Willis, is this a known problem then?
<Johnson_> so i put -l 4 to do 4 levels and it carryed on downloading the whole net
<meheren> *"center"
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  yep.. Ubuntu 5.10 was the best disrto for my Compaq V2311 - and it had that issue.  I had to givbe some option to the kernel to fix it..
<mustard5> Johnson_, you read through the manual using man wget?
<soundray> Johnson_, give it a start page then.
<Johnson_> i do
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  i THINK i used 'noapci, noapic, nolapic'   and perhaps one other.
<gp_aaron> can someone search if gobby is in the ubuntu repo and if so which repo it is in
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  the exact ones needed sort of vary from box to box.
<Johnson_> a i wanted to download the whole python tutorials online and i just cant get them
<soundray> vegos, did you read Dr_Willis? I suggest you only add noapic for now.
<vegos> ok
<locomorto> Johnson_: Have you tried the books?
<navarone> Johnson...there is a flag for wget where you specify how deep into links you go in a website.  You can specify specific filetypes as well
<Maerten> (Question@installation): Is it possible to somehow mount the i386 ubuntu5.1 install ISO with the Ubuntu 64bit LIVE CD, and install ubuntu 32bit. (I already have the right partitions with currently a 64bit ubuntu install). Thanks for your help!
<vegos> so what would that option look like
<soundray> vegos, what's your current kopt line again?
<RobNyc> Why I cant mount my reiser4 partition when the reiser4progs is installed
<Johnson_> god a flag
<Dr_Willis> vegos,  i bet ya want me to go fire up my laptop and look dont ya.. :P
<Johnson_> this is complex for me
<Johnson_> ok
<locomorto> Johnson_: http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/
<XRange> can anyone help me wit sound "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<XRange> "
<vegos> # kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro
<vegos> haha
<meheren> is there a way to "center" a panel?
<soundray> vegos, so change that to # kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro noapic
<soundray> vegos, all in one line of course
<jgw__> amaranth: ah the problem is that i am running a custom 2.6.14 kernel :)
<vilefridge> Hello :)  I'm wondering how to retain 'list view' in Nautillus?  If I select 'list view', as soon as I browse to another directory, it reverts back to icon view...
<vegos> ok now what
<soundray> vegos, save the file and exit
<vegos> ok
<soundray> vegos, now run sudo update-grub in a terminal.
<XRange> can anyone help me wit sound "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<vegos> ok
<phoul> Dr_Willis, i have it running but i cant like click okay and A wont work either...
<Dr_Willis> phoul,  Huh? what are ya talking about? :P
<soundray> vegos, to check if it worked, do a 'grep kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst' and see if noapic shows in the result line(s)
<phoul> During the game
<meheren> can i create a "floating panel"?
<phoul> How come i cant click anything
<Dr_Willis> phoul,  the GBA emulator has the buttons maped to the keyboard.. No clicking.
<XRange> guess i ws wrong to come looking for hrlp here
<phoul> okay well it dont work if i press A either
<Dr_Willis> phoul,  remap the keys how ya like.. or check the docs for what ones do what.
<meheren> xrange what you need help wit?
<vegos> its there
<XRange> alsa  i guess lspci shows my card but i get no sound
<soundray> vegos, excellent, you can reboot then and see if your clock is still fast.
<meheren> can i create a "floating panel"?
<vegos> ok
<vegos> thanks alot
<Mabus06> What's the bots channell? (looking for info on blootbots, but it's rather OT here)
<Johnson_> bitchin
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  i am using JUST the   noapic nolapic options it seems.
<Johnson_> what about httracker anyone know how to use that
<navarone> no idea
<XRange> no sound from this device "0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<soundray> Dr_Willis, will you be around for a while?
<Dr_Willis> yea till about midnight
<XRange> it use wrok for upgrade other night
<ClayG> ffff
<soundray> Dr_Willis, what timezone :) ?
<navarone> Johnson you can also feed wget a file containing http address and it will download the files at those addresses
<navarone> but I dont think opload...ftp for that...:)
<jgrieves> sudo gdmflexiserver --xnest opens a window, and than quickly closes it any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  its 10:00pm here. ;P
<chorse> midnight? that must be somewhere close atlantis
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  this is Indiana - we cant handle the idea of timezones.
<soundray> Dr_Willis, okay, I'm on UTC and I need my bed :) If vegos still has problems, can you tell him to add nolapic to his kopt line please?
[theCore(n=ubuntu@Toronto-HSE-ppp3714657.sympatico.ca)]  ping
<Johnson_> hmmmmmmmmmmmm thats long
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  ok :P i mentioned it to him berfor.. perhps he will think on his own. LOL.
<kismet> is there a problem with writing GUI applications for Linux?
<ubuntu>  Hello
<Johnson_> hi
<xaar> hi
<goyangfc> hey guys im on the installation and the installation stops
<soundray> Dr_Willis, yeah, but he needed a lot of handholding through editing menu.lst - I think he'll need you.
<ubuntu> I'm trying out the ubuntu live cd Very interesting
<goyangfc> it says that the debootstrap program exited with an error
<ubuntu> goyangfc, what is the errror message if any?
<jgrieves> sudo gdmflexiserver --xnest opens a window, and than quickly closes it any ideas?
<goyangfc> i am not able to install the base
<navarone> There a live band at midnight ubuntu...<s>....j/k...lol
<xaar> bye
<goyangfc> ubuntu, it says that the debootstrap program exited with an error
<goyangfc> ubuntu, i am not able to install the base
<navarone> ubuntu> Install is easy...but try to sort partition first if you can...like for a new harddrive
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, think it could be a sound isuee?
<kismet> where do developers get together on this network?
<goyangfc> can anyone help me?
<vilefridge> Hello :)  I'm wondering how to retain 'list view' in Nautillus?  If I select 'list view', as soon as I browse to another directory, it reverts back to icon view...  I'm looking for the "apply to all windows"ish button but can't find it.. anyone?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid doubt it, glxgears doesnt depend on that
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, i tried to enable low sound detail on ut2004 and everything just went to hell
<djk_> kismet: most likely #ubuntu-devel
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yeah but glx isnt a benchmark.. plus my card is not agp like yours
<djk_> kismet: or did you mean developers in general and not ubuntu-devs?
<rayiner> hi. does anybody know how to force a modline setting on the 'nv' driver?
<goyangfc> insipid: during installing the base, it says that the debootstrap program exited with an error
<navarone> kismet try Windows/Channel list and refresh list...with dev in regex field to find channel
<annex> Using the console version of the official bittorrent client (4.2) for multiple torrents is there a way to see the total uploaded and downloaded?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid it is pci?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, yes
<insipid> goyangfc, no
<rayiner> for some reason it thinks my 1920x1200 monitor is actually 1280x1024, and ignores any modelines specifying something larger
<Dr_Willis> vilefridge,  theres the 'spatial' and 'browser' modes of the Naitulus file manager. if you want everything to stay in 1 window and keep the settings use  the 'navigonational' mode.
<goyangfc> insipid: what does that mean?
<bimberi> vilefridge: Edit -> Preferences -> Open New Folders using
<Dr_Willis> vilefridge,  "Navigational" -> "like a browser" --> like windows does.
<insipid> goyangfc, thought you were talking to me
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid hmm, it could be, but I just read that ut2004 has some lib issues...localization or something
<navarone> and spatial is...?
<Dr_Willis> navarone,  a pain. :P
<navarone> I would think so...lol
<vilefridge> bimberi, Dr_Willis: Thank you very much!! :D
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, ok? is there something i need to do?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> insipid it just said the issue is well known..I dont know it..google for it?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> I dont have ut2004
<jgw__> !tell
<jgw__> !tell me about nvidia
<musk_> I guess I am ignoring the breezy upgrade and sticking with hoary?
<_jason> musk_, why?
<lawrence> Breezy is fun
<kismet> why must there be mutliple desktop environments?
<jgw__> choice
<poningru> evening guys
<djk_> kismet: choice perhaps?
<_jason> kismet,  for choice
<jgw__> how do i get ubotu to tell me about nvidia?
<kismet> how about 1 desktop environment that allows use of modularized widgets
<djk_> ubotu tell jgw__ about nvidia
<jgw__> i'm trying to use its help facilities and i'm not getting any messages
<kismet> jgw__, what you wanna know?
<vegos> dr willis, i the noapic worked but i counldnt connect via wireless
<jgw__> kismet: just stuff thats been asked a hundred times before in here, i'm sure
<jgw__> thanks djk :)
<lawrence> We should trash gnome, kde, *box, and the rest and have everyone use twm
<djk_> jgw__: no problem :)
<pepsi> lets all switch to windows!
<djk_> lawrence: blasphemy!
<luisito> if I want to learn programming in linux, here alone in my house, where I should begin?
<lawrence> Alone, that's a good start
<kismet> luisito, you know languages?
<djk_> luisito: by reading a book about linux :)
<lawrence> Most of us don't get to that point until about 10 days after we start ;)
<luisito> kismet, not at all
<jgw__> luis: i liked "Teach Yourself C In Linux Programming in 21 Days", "Joy of C", and of course the K&R C book
<ubuntu> get a good book on C C++ and any other programming languages
<jgw__> luis: also Beginning Linux Programming by Wrox Press is good after you learn C
<kismet> luisito, learn C/C++. C++ is cooler, IMO, but C is kind of required
<djk_> ubuntu: especially brainf*ck heh..
<Sinistrad> luisito, http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<jgw__> oh heh, i guess i shouldve asked luisito what he wanted to code, first
<vegos> my clock is 2 times faster than it should be, can anyone help
<djk_> jgw__: isn't the K&R C rather outdated?
<lawrence> Yeah, I thought that K&R was pretty different from "modern" C
<phoul> GAH!
<dip> hi can someone dcc me their sources.list ?
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, wow this guys geforce 4 is running onslaught mode ut2004 at 40 fps in linux
<phoul> Why wont it work ><
<luisito> well, first of all I need some kind of clue... let me explain...
<morphix> hmm..
<phoul> I have it open and im looking for somethign with a hex editer and i know its there because i found it on my friends computor
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pretty sweet
<phoul> but khex wont find it!
<firestone> is there a gtkpod build that includes mp4v2 support?
<lawrence> A lot of people start w/ java
<bimberi> ubotu tell dip about sources
<djk_> dip: check your query
<Mabus06> can someone help me with some irc networking troubles with blootbot (same type as ubotu)
<phoul> Anyone know why that would be?
<jgw__> djk: nah
<phoul> Or is Khex shit
<jgw__> djk: they have ansi c editions of K&R
<luisito> I know in visual basic (windows) I can do windows aplications, now... in C what is an example of an aplication made in C?, for example
<morphix> having dual booted win xp with ubuntu.. in ubuntu i cant access my windows hdds (ntfs) cause the permissions are defaulted to 'root' being the owner of the hdds... so i cant look into the drives without being root.. how can i change the permissions so i can let my normal user account access those hdds?
<firestone> is there a gtkpod build that includes mp4v2 support?
<jgw__> personally i just use K&R as a reference, not for learning
<Mabus06> can someone help me with some irc networking troubles with blootbot (same type as ubotu)
<phoul> anyone?
<mahangu> where are my fonts in ubuntu?
<phoul> will anyone answer me?
<jgw__> luisito: most thinks in linux/unix are written in C
<kismet> luisito, i think things are much different for linux
<mahangu> Mabus06, this is not a bot support channel
<djk_> jgw__: well yes, but ansi isn't the same as K&R..
<lawrence> luisito, don't start with VB
<Mabus06> mahangu, well nobody pointed me to the bot support channell
<jgw__> and visual basic is basically just a user-friendly frontend to the C-based Win32 API ;)
<phoul> Anyone?
<jgw__> djk: the latest edition is ;)
<mahangu> Mabus06, like i said, this is #ubuntu support
<Mabus06> and mahangu it's full of people who use IRC and are familiar with networking. It has little to do with blootbot
<djk_> jgw__: heh.. isn't that a step backwards then?
<jgw__> djk: what i'm saying is that there have been one or two new editions of the K&R book since the original
<lawrence> luisito, vb teaches bad programming
<Mabus06> yes I can read, thanks
<phoul> Will antyone help me?
<luisito> ok then, the advice of all of you is for me to start first with C and then go to C++?
<djk_> jgw__: the various versions of C are quite confusing I think
<jgw__> luisito: i agree with the others. VB is not a good landuage to learn if you want to be a programmer
<phoul> Whats up with the hex problem im havin?
<Mabus06> phoul, try to ask your question in one line so people don't think you're talking to someone else
<Mabus06> and then repeat your question every 5 minutes if nobody answers
<Nikusan> hi all, can anyone help me with DVD related problems?
<jgw__> djk: yeah, i just go with the flow, which is a bastardization of C89/99 and GCC extensions l)
<morphix> Mabus06 whats your problem?
<Sinistrad> Nikusan, not if you don't ask a question regarding those problems.
<phoul> I opened a file with my hex editer and the thing im looking for isnt there now it should be i found it on my friends computor why isnt it
<luisito> ok, VB is out of the plan then
<Madpilot> !tell mahangu about fonts
<mahangu> Mabus06, this is an ubuntu support channel.
<luisito> son, first C later C++ <---that's the right way?
<djk_> luisito: doesn't really matter.
<kismet> Well....
<Mabus06> mahangu, thanks for the info
<Sinistrad> luisito, that's not my advice.  Start with something relatively easy and useful (python, for example).
<mahangu> Mabus06, np, google is your friend
<Mabus06> Are you going to hassell the guy who asked about DVDs too?
<djk_> or java..
<GTroy> if I have mplayer installed, and FF wants to know what the default player should be, where do I find the player?
<jgw__> luisito: what computing platform do you want to code for? windows? linux?
<_jason> luisito, go with c++ first, it's easier to do C knowing c++ than the other way around imo
<phoul> I opened a file with my hex editer and the thing im looking for isnt there now it should be i found it on my friends computor why isnt it
<chorse> or c#
<djk_> or brainfuck
<Mabus06> Or mplayer? or c?
<Mabus06> It's ubuntu related. So if you feel like blowing wind please blow it in another direction.
<chorse> djk_, bf is not that user friendly
<djk_> chorse: uh, yes it is..
<Shady> so... I just got linux and I've never used IRC before. I keep getting this vt 8 and I don't know what it means.
<phoul> I opened a file with my hex editer and the thing im looking for isnt there now it should be i found it on my friends computor why isnt it
<luisito> jgw__, linux, I want to help Linux
<djk_> chorse: what's difficult about bf?
<djk_> chorse: there's hardly anything you need to know to use it..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !runlevel
<kismet> luisito, me too
<ubotu> The_Isle_of_Mark: Wish i knew
<chorse> djk_, oh for me nothing really. but most newbs have problems with it.
<djk_> chorse: i can't see how one can have problems with EIGHT commands..
<Nikusan> I've got libdvdcss2, I can watch DVDs fine in Ogle, but they won't open in VLC or Totem. Anyone know why?
<jgw__> luisito: then learn C, or Perl, or Python
<phoul> Gah anyone?
<fr500> hello
<phoul> I opened a file with my hex editer and the thing im looking for isnt there now it should be i found it on my friends computor why isnt it <-------- or is khex just a peice of shit
<Shady> Hello.
<luisito> jgw__, kismet, I think the future and the power is in our hands with Linux
<chorse> djk_, most people have already problems with one command, "stfu"
<fr500> i dont have any cds left now, how can i install breezy from my lan, i have a windows box that has the cd image
<MarcN> phoul: do you use emacs?  Try M-x hexl-mode
<phoul> No i use khex
<jgw__> luis: thats why i use linux :) (not to get all political)
<djk_> chorse: was that an example or directed at me ;)
<mahangu> fr500, there was a way to install from an .iso, but why not just get a CD
<mahangu> it'l be a LOT easier
<navarone> what kind of file phoul?
<chorse> djk_, take your pick :)
<phoul> .gba
<lawrence> luisito, start with One Flat (http://nickm.com/cis/oneflat/)
<djk_> chorse: i believe the hardest command is rtfm :p
<fr500> mahangu: it's 01:29
<fr500> am
<Shady> Can anyone help me out.
<masingerz> hello i need help
<chorse> djk_, it depends. rtfm --force in violence mode is quite effective.
<MarcN> phoul: you can also use "od your.file"   to dump the binary.  See man for options.
<LOQUiLLO_> hi mazingerz
<djk_> chorse: hehe
<navarone> I'm not into hex...more a voodoo type myself...;)
<luisito> lawrence, I'll check it.
<lawrence> luisito, I was joking
<mahangu> fr500, 7-11?
<phoul> ahh
<fr500> mahangu: what?
<fr500> i mean, it's too late to go out now
<mahangu> fr500, no all night stores that cell CDs
<mahangu> ah right
<Shady> Can anyone see me?! ack
<djk_> no
<jgw__> shady: yes
<luisito> lawrence, sorry, if you say to me "start with pancakes" I'll do 'cause I don't know nothing about that programming world :P
<jgw__> well, no
<_jason> Shady, I can read what you type but I can't see you :D
<Dreamer3> ok
<Shady> right right
<mcadory> fr500: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-797.html
<Dreamer3> with no root how can i do a system-wide copy over ssh?
<Madpilot> Dreamer3: sudo
<Dreamer3> Madpilot: how would i use sudo remotely?
<mulder> Dreamer3, sudo su
<Dreamer3> Madpilot: i'm running rsync from the remote system
<Shady> All right I just got linux and i've been fooling around with getting around with it. But ever time I try to get into a folder with "open" it says I don't have the permission...
<luisito> there are too many options. it's kind of confuse what to choose
<lawrence> luisito, One flat is a fake language created by one of my CS professors
<morphix> having dual booted win xp with ubuntu.. in ubuntu i cant access my windows hdds (ntfs) cause the permissions are defaulted to 'root' being the owner of the hdds... so i cant look into the drives without being root.. how can i change the permissions so i can let my normal user account access those hdds?
<Madpilot> Dreamer3: I've only used ssh in terminal, but sudo worked just fine - I used my account pw on that machine, and it worked fine
<djk_> luisito: there are several thousand languages, pick whatever you want ;)
<mustard5> Shady, as a user you would be limited to accessing your own HOME folder...
<Dreamer3> Madpilot: i'm on the remote machine
<luisito> lawrence, ok, I understand :)
<Dreamer3> Madpilot: not the ubuntu box
<mustard5> Shady, to access other areas requires that you do so as an administratory
<Dreamer3> Madpilot: trying to copy files off the remote box
<jgw__> luisito: maybe start off with something simple, like perl or python
<jgw__> luisito: or even java
<phoul> Okay im useing ghex how do i find normal text with it
<Shady> OH! that makes sense.
<lawrence> luisito, start w/ java or C/C++.  they have the most applicable syntax
<mustard5> Shady, what would you like to do?
<Shady> and I've never used IRC before either
<mcadory> morphix: ntfs?
<Shady> Just get around in my folders while using the console.
<jgw__> the nice thing about java/perl/c/c++ is that they use similar syntax, so after learning one, you'd already jumped over several hurdles to learn the others
<luisito> djk_, ok, I'll choose one of the options jgw__ said.
<mustard5> Shady, ok..well in IRC its handy to type the name of the person you are talking to, so that they know who you are addressing
<Madpilot> !cli
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<MarcN> morphix: in /etc/fstab, try putting uid=1000,guid=1000 as the mount options (where those numbers are your uid/gid).  also set your mount point to be owned by you.
<Madpilot> Shady: see ubotu above ^^^
<mcadory> morphix: sorry, ntfs is read only.
<Dreamer3> Madpilot: ok, just turning on root was the right thing to do in this case
<MarcN> morphix: don't forget also 'ro' option
<ordinary> ntfs = note the fing system?
<Shady> mustard 5: Alright
<mustard5> Shady, you can use the TAB key to autocomplete peoples names...type the first few letters of my nickname in then hit TAB and try it out
<Shady> mustard5, hah, nifty.
<chorse> ordinary, n00bish tainted f*cking shit.
<mustard5> Shady, when you add my nickname to the start of your message it appears on my screen as red text
<mustard5> chorse, watch the language plz
<ordinary> lol
<vladuz976> can someone tell me what initrd and mkinitrd is?
<chorse> mustard5, sorry but that's ntfs :)
<ordinary> the last five letters of mustard5's nick... tard 5 LOLOL
<Shady> mustard5, excellent, so now 1 mystery is cleared up.
<mustard5> ordinary, I'm glad your amused :)
<djk_> Madpilot: i think i saw you adding a few things to ubotu, if so, please make sure that you don't accidentally punctuate http-links ;)
<chorse> vladuz976, an initrd is a a filesystem containing kernel modules the system needs at boot time before e.g. the hdd filesystem is available
<danipaez> does someone knows how to set up an advantek pci ethernet card ?
<Madpilot> djk_: I don't think I have added puncutation like that, but it's easy to fix - you can do it yourself, or just ask here on the channel - someone will fix it
<luisito> jgw__, just last question for me to be a little more clear. An application like GIMP can be made with any of those languages (perl, python or C)?
<ordinary> wellchumm 2 intardnet :D:D:D:
<Shady> mustard5, so how do I fix my permissions so I can do stuff in the console?
<djk_> Madpilot: i just fixed about 40 ubotu entries ;)
<jgw__> luisito: yes and no. you can make a GUI app with any of those languages, but only ones written with c/c++/or java will run well
<mustard5> Shady, whats specifically would you like to do?
<vladuz976> chorse: so how can i use mkinitrd ?
<jgw__> luisito: those other languages arent really designed to write gui apps, although you can
<Shady> mustard5, let's say get into my "my downloads" folder through the console
<phoul> I cant find the damn string!
<vladuz976> chorse: i'm just compiling a kernel
<mustard5> Shady, on your windows partition?
<Madpilot> djk_: excellent!
<jgw__> luisito: if you want to write gui apps for KDE, learn C++, that's what they use. GNOME uses C and now youre starting to see some C# apps
<jgw__> luisito: Java is also "good" for GUI apps
<Shady> mustard5, linux
<chorse> vladuz976, use kernel-package, it creates a .deb for you and you don't have to worry about that at all
<phoul> I cant find it!
<phoul> :(
<phoul> I know its there
<thrice`> Shady: sudo ls -dl /home/user
<jgw__> luisito: since linux is open source, and community-based, there are more options than any one person can keep track of
<mustard5> Shady, ah ok...so its in your $HOME folder?
<thrice`> where user is your user
<EdLin> lucasvo, it's possible to make simple apps, and even sometimes more complex ones, with python, perl, or tcl/tk - but they are scripting languages which has tradeoffs in development time and execution speed.
<Shady> right
<EdLin> s/simpe apps/simple GUI apps/
<Shady> mustard5, right.
<mustard5> Shady, ls lists directory contents...and cd is used to change directories
<EdLin> s/simpe/simple
<thrice`> Shady: run that and spit back what it says
<luisito> jgw__, oooook, that helps me very much to understand and organize my head. Thank You All Very, Very Much.
<EdLin> phoey
<vladuz976> chorse: i wanted to learn how to do it
<Shady> Desktop and My downloads
<jgw__> luisito: np, good luck. just find something and jump in, anything you learn will help you if you decide to move onto something else later, so all wont be wasted
<Shady> mustard5, my downloads and desktop.
<phoul> Anyone
<mustard5> Shady, well you can use the TAB key to autocomplete pathnames in terminal
<chorse> vladuz976, in this case - read http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html
<lawrence> luisito, Once you learn a couple languages, you'll be able to learn almost any language really quickly
<jgw__> lawrence is right :)
<chorse> just drop the lilo stuff in there
<mustard5> Shady, it would be something like cd ~/Desktop to get to your Desktop   where ~/ is a shorthand method of specifying your home folder
<phoul> God dammit whats a good hex editer!
<phoul> I cant find it
<navarone> ummm...Is Firefox 1.5 as easy to install as they are saying it is on website? Just extract to directory of your choice and execute the bin?
<Shady> mustard5, ahhh the tilde! I must have forgot I'll test it real quick.
<luisito> jgw__, lawrence, great! I'll jump!! let's see what can I do. :). It isn't too bored?
<lawrence> navarone, yup
<navarone> Have to uninstall first?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Shady about cli
<navarone> other firefox i mean?
<lawrence> navarone, Don't think so...
<mustard5> check for a pm from ubotu Shady
<jgw__> luisito: what do you mean "it isnt too bored?"?
<phoul> Anyone?
<phoul> I need a hex editer that work
<navarone> ghex?
<firestone> Is banshee in the repositories?
<phoul> Im trying ghex
<phoul> But the strings not there
<phoul> The text string isnt there!
<gracee> hi] 
<phoul> But its there on my friends computor
<phoul> Grrr
<logical_mark> Hey guys, what is a good replacement for Macromedia Dreamweaver?
<navarone> can't help ya there
<mustard5> logical_mark, nvu is probably the best you will find in the repos
<jgw__> logical: vim
<luisito> jgw__, I mean, if it is too tedious to learn, thats what I really mean, sorry. :P
<EdLin> logical_mark, nvu, screem
<phoul> anyone?
<logical_mark> mustard5: Getting a bit better with installing stuff that is not in the repos, so if you know of something let me in!
<phoul> This is starting to anger me
<phoul> ><
<logical_mark> mustard5: Thanks!
<theCore> logical_mark: like bluefish
<jgw__> luisito: its tedious at times, but then, you just take a break to refresh yourself
<mustard5> logical_mark, I don't actually :)  I just use nvu
<Mabus06> howdy, mustard5
<mustard5> hey Mabus06 how goes it buddy :)
<chorse> logical_mark, i would say vi but you may like bluefish a little more
<navarone> phoul google or visit freshmeat or sourceforge...may be a project there that meets your needs
<lawrence> navarone, Just installed it...you can't have both running simultaneously, but you can ahve both installed
<Shady> mustard5, thanks alot maybe I can figure some stuff out now....
<Mabus06> mustard5, trying to set up a blootbot for one of the channells I frequent... having troubles
<phoul> navarone, i dont understand why i cant find it in a hex editer
<navarone> Okay tehn laurence...is the memory issue fixed?
<mustard5> Mabus06, I don't even know what it is :)
<logical_mark> theCore, chorse: Isn't bluefish used for CODING the website. I just need something that I can draw out tables and such and it writes the html in the background
<Mabus06> mustard5, but you see one everyday! (ubotu)
<mustard5> Mabus06, ah hehehe
<mustard5> Mabus06, the bliss of ignorance ;)
<luisito> jgw__, I think the results are an excellent pleasure to go in again. I like that kind of things.
<navarone> phoul I hardly use a text editor..a hex editor is all Greek to me
<logical_mark> mustard5: off the top of your head do you know of a webcam that is linux compatible?
<theCore> logical_mark, then nvu would be the best
<chorse> logical_mark, i don't know about any wysiwyg tools here, sorry.
<jgw__> luisito: the only thing to do is to decide on what you want to learn and stick with it, taking breaks as needed
<pepsi> how can i turn off sounds from gdm (startup and shutdown sounds)
<phoul> GAH!
<chorse> although i know that dreamweaver works well in wine
<bob832> #ipcop
<jgw__> luisito: i am utterly stupid, but even i have done kernel driver stuff
<bob832> opps, my bad
<Mabus06> mustard5, do you know much about connecting to IRC? therein lies the trouble with my bot for now
<mustard5> logical_mark, I'll see if I can find something in the wiki
<theCore> phoul: i think you really need to learn the zen principles
<mustard5> Mabus06, ah ok..what options does it give you?
<navarone> pepsi...try System preferences sound or Mukltimedia selector
<phoul> Okay look my friends computor i found it on
<navarone> Multimedia...ahem
<phoul> And i cant find it on here
<luisito> jgw__, that is a great thing. I like it. :)
<pepsi> navarone, right.. that lets me shut off "sounds for events" or esd altogether, but i want those on, just not the startup sounds.. they arent listed in the events
<mustard5> logical_mark, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras?highlight=%28webcam%29
<mustard5> Mabus06, what do you have to specify to get it to connect?
<luisito> jgw__, I'll google now to see what can I get...
<logical_mark> mustard5: didn't know it was that easy. Thanks!
<Mabus06> mustard5, I pmed it to you
<theCore> phoul: `ghex' is a good hex editor
<mustard5> ah ok.. looking now Mabus06
<phoul> If i use ghex i cant find it
<phoul> Its not in there
<fr500> i'm using this method for a netinstall, now, is there a way for me to set it to fetch the files from my desktop computer that has the cd image?
<phoul> Im looking for a text string
<theCore> phoul: you need to add the universe ripo
<_jason> phoul, have you considered the possibility it is actually not there?
<phoul> Jason its there buddy
<phoul> i found it at my friends house
<phoul> hes looking at it right now
<Nikusan> I've got libdvdcss2, I can watch DVDs fine in Ogle, but they won't open in VLC or Totem. Anyone know why?
<luisito> Once again, thank tou all for the help. See ya later!!!
<theCore> phoul, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#addinguniverse
<jgw__> bye luisito
<phoul> theCore, why?
<navarone> Configuration EDitor/desktop/gnome/sound and uncheck any that are checked pepsi
<navarone> Application/Config editor
<theCore> phoul, so you have access to a tons of package for ubuntu
<phoul> I have thos already open
<phoul> At my friends house i found it in hex workshop
<pepsi> navarone, i want esd though
<jgw__> man coming back to linux is rough
<theCore> phoul, okay then n/m
<phoul> well
<phoul> Gah!
<phoul> How do i find it on nix!
<jgw__> i know the base linux system inside and out, but now there's all this new technology and a new way of doing things (as i'm using ubuntu and not slackware)
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, interesting quote i found "NVidia 7676 appears to be broken on breezy."
<theCore> phoul, okay ... can you explain what is your problem exactly ?
<phoul> Im looking for a text string
<theCore> phoul, in ?
<DaveRag> Hey can anyone help me I got a process going crazy from another user (sh script) but even when I reboot it's still working.. it changes PID really fast too
<phoul> In goldensun.gba it was there at my friends house
<phoul> not there here
<theCore> phoul, please, can you stop talking about your friend ... it doesn't help me to solve YOUR problem
<phoul> Dude i ment *i* found it at his house meaning it *is* there
<phoul> The string isnt there
<phoul> it was in hexworkshop
<theCore> phoul, what string ?
<phoul> A text string in a hex editer
<phoul> The string should be i need
<DaveRag> i got 2 processes like that always running and I don't know why (/bin/sh -c cat `find ${DEFAULT} -type f -follow`| wc -c from user web3_cmorin) how can I know why this runs all the time?
<GTroy> anyone know how to change permission to delete a file?
<theCore> phoul, for ?
<theCore> phoul, explain ...
<GTroy> chown -R ?
<phoul> I open goldensun.gba with a hex editer
<bimberi> GTroy: sudo rm <file>
<jgw__> grtroy: sudo chown
<jgw__> oh whoops, misread
<GTroy> thanks guys
<phoul> I look for a text string with the words I need in it
<phoul> Its not there
<_jason> GTroy, just use the sudo command before rm to delete stuff not owned by your user
<freelove> im on ubuntu breezy.if i install kubuntu-desktop now, will i get kde 3.5?
<pbransford> phoul, try different encodings... maybe the endian is reversed etc
<phoul> ?
<freelove> or the old version of kde?
<phoul> huh
<dr_willis> heh
<dr_willis> hex editing gba roms eh?
<slashx1896> Hey
<debugged> hi all
<phoul> Lol yeah
<slashx1896> Can someone help me on how to mount my Webcam?
<phoul> I wanan change some text and take a screenshot
<pbransford> Hey
<phoul> But I cant find the string!
<dr_willis> its posibially all the text is compressed some how.
<pbransford> phoul, it might be encoded somehow (think of a .pak file for a gameboy?)
<theCore> phoul, you should ask that question on another channel , because it is *really* to ubuntu
<m4v1s> has anyone used the partition tool included with the latest live cd?
<slashx1896> Gnome Meeting  or w/e says i dont have a webcam plugged when i do,  guess i need to mount it
<dr_willis> mount a web cam?
<m4v1s> to resize partitions, id like to dual boot my laptop, without having to reinstall windows + all my other crap
<slashx1896> yes
<pu> do i need to read and understand linux completely before jumping into an ubuntu install?
<slashx1896> or w/e i need to do so gnome meeting will recongnize my webcam
<dr_willis> pu,  of course not. :P but its good to read up on the fundamentals..  you can always toy with a livecd for a few days
<Fangz> pu: What do you know about linux?
<ExDead> hello all
<pu> i know that you have to configure things for yourself
<Fangz> pu: Well, not neccessarily
<pu> for example, i found some sites explaining how to configure wireless for my laptop
<slashx1896> pu: i didnt know really anything about linux and i got ubuntu installed, and im workin my way through it and asking questions here
<ExDead> i need help with burn CDs
<pu> but i didn't really understand it
<Fangz> pu: Hmm
<pu> cool.
<dr_willis> wireless is  confusing under windoes even. :P
<slashx1896> exdead: data or audio?
<ExDead> all
<RobNyc> Whats wrong why I cant mount my reiser4 partition ?
<slashx1896> exdead: try serpentine cd burner
<pu> let me find that link; i think it said i needed the windows driver.. and then use a wrapper
<dr_willis> pu,  ndiswrapper
<ExDead> i have instaled nerolinux and tellme abaut a problem with a "DMA"
<slashx1896> serpentine
<Fangz> pu: If you can guarantee that you will have the internet after installing ubuntu, then you are fine
<fr500> has anyone used matchbox on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ExDead,  enable dma for the cdrom drive.
<slashx1896> exdead: oh, i never used nerolinux
<dr_willis> fr500,  yes i have.
<debugged> hi all..
<pu> i thought that also Fangz, but i don't know how to get wireless working
<ExDead> but how
<Fangz> pu: Because community support with linux based systems is very extensive
<ExDead> i a new in this of linux
<dr_willis> fr500,  its an interesting window manager.. but a real pain in ways
<Fangz> pu: What's your card?
<debugged> is ubuntu can be installed KDE h
<bimberi> ExDead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<ChrisC_> Can anyone think of why glxgears would not be producing the framerate info on the terminal? (gears window opened and turning, just no FPS data)
<Fangz> debugged: See Kubuntu
<slashx1896> So can anyone here help me with mounting my webcam or w/e i have to do to get gnome meeting to recognize it
<pu> netgear wg111?
* dr_willis thanks bimberi  :P
<fr500> dr_willis: but for instance for an "embedded" system (or something alike) it works right?
<dr_willis> ExDead,  from what i hear k3b  beats the nerolinux program in  most ways
<bimberi> dr_willis: ha, np ;)
<pu> ma521 will work as well.
<pu> i have both.
<thread> Anyone have any thoughts why quake3 would die with "...loading libGL.so.1: Segmentation fault" when other opengl apps work fine? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=541218
<dr_willis> fr500,  it works fine. its just a little weird in some ways. :P if ya want a real light window manager ya may want to try wmii
<coz> hello all
<slashx1896> i just use Serpentine for burning my cds, but i dunno
<coz> does anyone here use wacom tablet?
<dr_willis> fr500,  i had issues with matchbox and a few programs.. but nothing real major.
<fr500> kk
<ExDead> yes i have  k3b but dont work because the  DMA problem
<pu> i just like the idea of having complete control over my system
<pu> lol, but i can't control it
<Fangz> pu: 811b or g?
<slashx1896> guess no ne here knows how to fix me webcam, il just try back here later
<slashx1896> my*
<h> how do I compile unloading support into kernel?
<dr_willis> slashx1896,  my webcam crashes the system whenever i try tio access it :P
<pu> wg111 is g, ma521 is b
<edwin> t
<slashx1896> well....
<pu> i found a good tutorial - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81461
<slashx1896> i dunno, i just wanna get gnome meeting to recognize it
<pu> just now
<pu> is it that easy? if i follow those directions?
<dr_willis> wireless is getting better supported all the time.
<bimberi> pu: check your cards here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<slashx1896> im already having problems with my ipod, my computer recognizes it, its mounted but GTKpod wont reconginzie my ipod so i got 2 problems atm
<dr_willis> it pays to know the fundamentlas of how a wireless network works -  so you are noit getting bombarded with all these odd terms.
<ExDead> thanks to you bimberi, the page help me
<bimberi> ExDead: np :)
<ExDead> bye all
<ExDead> and thanks again
<m4v1s> when i install ubuntu it will allow me to resize a current partition, correct?
<pu> hmm.. for my ma521, it reads "briefly worked in breezy.. lots of problems"
<jgrieves> no you have to use something else, currently that is not supported\
<slashx1896> ugh :\ well il come back later tomrow and see if anyone here can fix my ipod and webcam cya all, if someone finds out how to fix it and has aim add me (screen name = irc name)
<jgrieves> ubuntu live cd has a partition resizer
<bimberi> m4v1s: yes - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<Razor-X> any LaTeX users here that have experience with tabular and tabular* ?
<jgrieves> bimberi is this new?
<bimberi> jgrieves: no, since hoary at least
<pu> any people here using ubuntu as a mythtv box?
<nixen> n iwconfig determine encryption type (WEP, WPA etc)?
<nixen> Can...
<jgrieves> but you can't resize it?
<m4v1s> thats what i thought, just making sure...thank you bimberi
<DaveRag> I got a process from user 10006 going crazy here, it's a script and I don't know why it runs
<jgrieves> bimberi where does it talk about resiazing
<Razor-X> nixen: I know iwconfig can work with wep, and with an extension, WPA
<jgrieves> oh there
<fangorious> when I try to play a video, plain mpeg I think, totem tells me the video source is in use by another application. but the only other open app is firefox (and now xchat)
<jgrieves> intersting
<bimberi> jgrieves: "Select the partition that you want to resize. Hit enter."
<Fangz> pu: The best place to consult is the http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<Fangz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<nixen> Razor-X, I'm connected to the wireless network. I just don't know if I'm connected trough WEP WPA or something else. Is there a way to check?
<Fangz> and http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<bimberi> jgrieves: oh, you found it :P
<jgrieves> bimberi thanks misspeslled resize
<Mabus06> who owns ubotu
<jgrieves> bimberi wow its getting late, i've ben debugging make files too late
<Razor-X> nixen: can you use the network functions just fine?
<jgrieves> bimberi thanks for correcting me, i didn't notice that o nmy installs
<nixen> Razor-X, yep.
<Razor-X> nixen: and also, how did you connect to said network?
<bimberi> jgrieves: neither did i, until i saw the wiki page :)
<pu> thank you Fangz, very helpful
<nixen> Razor-X, I used the network utility. Isn't there iwconfig tool or something that can tell me current encyrption type?
<Razor-X> (I never followed the Ubuntu wiki entry with ndiswrapper, so I had to probe the man pages meself, without an internet connection :( )
<Razor-X> nixen: try it, simply type in ``iwconfig'' in a terminal
<thread> Anyone have any thoughts why quake3 would die with "...loading libGL.so.1: Segmentation fault" when other opengl apps work fine? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=541218
<Fangz> pu: If it is your first time with linux, I strongly suggest you do a windows dual boot
<fangorious> is there some incompatibility between fglrx and the default "XWindows (X11/XShm/Xv) video output sink?
<nixen> Razor-X, I tried that already. I can't see encryption type specifyed in the output.
<Razor-X> nixen: ah, unless you specified a WEP or WPA passphrase somewhere, chances are you're unencrypted
<dr_willis> fangorious,  not that i have seen
<Mr_Milenko> just wait for the OpenQuake builds to come out
<pu> Fangz, what if i have another computer with windows already running
<Mr_Milenko> alot of people are removing the OpenGL bit and one guys trying SDL
<nixen> Razor-X, Its not possible to joing this network without some encyrption.
<dr_willis> fangorious,  i play/watch videos all the time on my ati system
<Razor-X> I connect using simply ``sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid foo'' to connect to network ``foo'', or I use the SSID ``any'' for connecting to whatever's nearby
<Razor-X> nixen: ... and yet you're connected without providing a passphrase of any sort? that's not really possible, if you can use the functions of the network fine
<fangorious> dr_willis: any thoughts on why playing an mpeg in totem would give me an error message that "The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector."
<Fangz> Well, if you have some means of transferring files between them, then fine
<Fangz> e.g. an usb thumbdrive or somesuch
<fangorious> dr_willis: with only firefox and x-chat being the other apps running
<nixen> Razor-X, I used passphrase to joing the wifi.
<dr_willis> fangorious,  some video player may of crashe3d  and dident release some lock perhaps.
<nixen> Razor-X, is WPA2 backwards compatible with WEP?
<Razor-X> nixen: well, then, you're probably on wep, try pasting the output of ``cat /etc/network/interfaces'' for me
<Razor-X> nixen: they're different protocols, I don't think so, as far as I know, but most routers come equipped with both, since WEP is simpler
<nixen> Razor-X, I can't be. WPA2 isn't WEP compatible,
<ChrisC_> Can anyone think of why glxgears would not be producing the framerate info on the terminal? (gears window opened and turning, just no FPS data)
<fangorious> the only other video app I've used on this installation is flash in web pages. I don't think i've ever been able to play a video on this install.
<Razor-X> nixen: ... odd..., you're using WPA
<dr_willis> ChrisC_,  beausew the glxgears guy got mad I think
<Razor-X> nixen: put ``cat /etc/network/interfaces'' in pastebin
* Fangz notes that oddly enough, wireless networking works better on my ubuntu boot than on my windows boot
<dr_willis> ChrisC_,  i hear theres the insane option -iagreethisisnotabenchmark
<Razor-X> Fangz: meh
<Razor-X> I don't know... I don't trust ndiswrapper
<Razor-X> but I did compile it, for what that's worth
<nixen> Razor-X, I'll paste only relecant part... here we go
<ChrisC_> googling now, you're right ...
<dr_willis> or similer.. but ive never managed to get it to show the fps.. been tempted to just find the code and re3complie it back to normal
<Fangz> I'm using a native beta driver
<dr_willis> ChrisC_,  makes ya want to smack the guy.
<fangorious> dr_willis: hrm, switching to "XWindows (No Xv)" lets me play the video, but it looks awful
<Razor-X> I'm using one of those shitty USB sticks
<Razor-X> ugggh :(
<Razor-X> 'least hotplug and ndiswrapper and iwconfig/ifconfig can all get along well
<Razor-X> well, my parents are doing a good job restricting my internet, anyhow :P
<john_> Can anyone help me set up my microphone?
<john_> I can't get sound recorder to record
<ChrisC_> undocumented CLI attribute now required:  glxgears -printfps
<Fangz> Razor-X: Do they know how to use GNU/Linux?
<ChrisC_> bastid
<nixen> Razor-X, iface eth1 inet dhcp
<nixen> wireless-essid A233R5
<nixen> wireless-key s:B607CDE7DBE43242167A1CFDE366927E1BA817B0901CF4EE979D31CB4D0A3C11
<nixen> auto eth1
<Razor-X> Fangz: no
<Razor-X> nixen: in pastebin
<nixen> Raskall, oops.
<rendi> The installer was unable to detect MySQL support in PHP. Please ask your host to ensure that PHP was compiled with MySQL, or that the proper extension is being loaded.
<rendi> can help me Sir ?
<Fangz> Razor-X: Then they have no power over you.
<Razor-X> Fangz: they do if they control my physical interface to the internet :P
<fangorious> dr_wilis: the quality may have just been that one clip, some other ones don't look so horrible. guess i'll file a bug report.
<nixen> Razor-X, that password is too long for WEP I think.
<john_> I really need some help setting up my mic volume, i can't get it if my life depended on it
<Razor-X> nixen: hmmm, yeah, I think so too, a bit of googling can clear that up though
<nixen> Razor-X, I have no idea what to google for.
<sunnzy2> Does anyone know how to install Chinese input?
<sunnzy2> Or if there is a Chinese channel that I can ask people?
<rebort> does anyone have insight on http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479 Z
<insipid> The_Isle_of_Mark, hey if your still i found something interesting
<Razor-X> sunnzy2: I can help a *little* bit with that, only because I have some experience getting Japanese working
<Razor-X> sunnzy2: but, there should be a chinese Ubuntu help chanel
<levander> Anybody can tell me what this abi file is that upgrading to breezy put in my /boot directory?
<sunnzy2> Razor-X, well, I have installed scim and scim-chinese.
<walkingice> subterrific:  you can join #ununtu-tw
<sunnzy2> But I don't know what to do now...
<walkingice> subterrific:  sorry...wrong
<walkingice> sunnzy2: :  you can join #ununtu-tw
<Fangz> Sigh. Things I miss with ubuntu - That feeling of *power* when I do 'su'
<humboldt> Are there any kernel updates available for ubuntu newer than 2.6.12-10?? Something like 2.6.14??
<humboldt> 2.6.12 swsusp does not work for me
<levander> Fangz: that's one of the dumbest things i've heard in a while...
<humboldt> and reboot does not work either
<Razor-X> Fangz: yeah, that took me a while to wean off as well :P
<atrolinux> Is there an ftp server included in ubuntu's standard install?  If not, what's a good one that's supported by ubuntu?
<nixen> I'm trying to install ethereal and apt-get install ethereal gives me an error message that it can't find the package. Any suggestions?
<levander> humboldt: why do you care about a kernel update like that?  i just upgraded today and got 2.6.12-10, so i don't think there is
<john_> This is exteremely weird
<Fangz> levander: bah
<atrolinux> nixen, enable a repository that has the package
<Madpilot> humboldt: no - 2.6.<higher number> will be released w/ Dapper
<Hobbsee> humboldt: try http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17615
<chorse> atrolinux, i like vsftpd - The Very Secure FTP Daemon
<nixen> atrolinux, what?
<Hobbsee> humboldt: for the reboot problem
<pu> thanks for the help everyone; i'll be back later tonight
<atrolinux> nixen, enable more repositories in synaptic, or manually add one if you know a repository that has the package
<atrolinux> thanks chorse
<levander> Fangz: sudo -s will give you this same feeling of power over life if you really need it
<Hobbsee> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: (network traffic analyzer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.10.12-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 485 kB, Installed size: 1312 kB
<humboldt> Hobbsee: so any dapper kernels out there yet?
<Razor-X> I do find sudo more convenient now, IMO
<Hobbsee> humboldt: got no idea, but that's something to try for your reboot problem
<Razor-X> of course, I could've added a root account, but whatever
<chorse> nixen, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # in the deb univesial line and do an apt-get update
<nixen> ya, got that.
<Hobbsee> !tell nixen about repos
<levander> Razor-X: sudo is infinitely more convenient in my opinion, no having to be like 'oh yeah, i gotta switch in/out of su right now!!'
<nixen> no need.
<Fangz> levander: su is shorter.
<Razor-X> levander: exactly, it used to get annoying constantly logging in and out
<nixen> ty
<Razor-X> levander: only thing is, for a while, it became muscle memory
<Hobbsee> Fangz: by all of 2 letters...
<Fangz> 50%!
<levander> Fangz: do you know what bash aliases are?  but those three extra characters will not effect your life, i promise
<Razor-X> Hobbsee: technically by 3 characters, since you're prepending a ``sudo ''
<Razor-X> :)
<nixen> Razor-X, I'm going to sniff this connection. I'm hoping that would tell me what encr. is used.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, the space at the end...
<Razor-X> plus, for multiple commands in the interface, you either do ``sudo -i'' which is 7 characters long, or keep entering commands, which is *more* ineffecient
<levander> Razor-X: for me, it was also like having to switch between insert and edit mode in vi, it was just a mental glitch you had to stop and remember to do occasionally
<Razor-X> :)
<jgrieves> who likes debugigng make files
<Razor-X> nixen: that should do it, especially if your packetmon can auto-identify the WEP/WPA packets
<Razor-X> jgrieves: not me
<Razor-X> :)
<jgrieves> Razor-X drat!
<jgrieves>  :)
<atrolinux> are there any ftp servers in the universe/multiverse?
<Razor-X> levander: yeah, I was thinking of making an alias of ``sudo -s'' to ``su'', pretty fun that
<levander> atrolinux: you've tried 'apt-cache search ftp'?
<Razor-X> any LaTeX users here?
<nixen> Razor-X, strangley enough I get no captured packets. I guess my card isn't supported.
<Razor-X> nixen: aaah :(
<levander> Razor-X: i'd see a psychiatrist and ask if that meets the requirements for an OCD diagnosis, the medicines they dispense have saved lives
<Razor-X> most Linux-native drivers are supported by most packed monitors
<atrolinux> levander, indeed, and it appears that everything with ftp in it is installed.  Also, i have repositories enabled that aren't multiverse/universe and I'm trying to stick to something supported if possible.
<Razor-X> levander: :P
<Razor-X> levander: mind me, I'm simply an impetuous youth *makes an innocent face*
<levander> atrolinux: so, you want something *not* in universe/multiverse?
<Razor-X> gah, I want to make flash-cards in LaTeX....
<atrolinux> levander, no, I want something in it.  I just haven't noticed anything suitable that is in it.  Just asking if there is something.
<levander> atrolinux: universe/multiverse are not supported, do you want something supported, or something not supported?
<levander> atrolinux: the only reason you'd want something supported is if you have something commercial that people's livelihoods depend upon
<atrolinux> levander, as supported as possible ;)
<levander> atrolinux: then you don't want universe/multiverse
<atrolinux> levander, I don't have a problem using something not supported, it just seems like a good idea to avoid it if I can, no?
<levander> atrolinux: it doesn't really matter, there is a slight advantage in that ubuntu recommends things and so they'll do things like configure them better by default, maybe integrate them more into other things
<levander> atrolinux: if i don't like one of the 'official ubuntu recommended apps' i don't hesitate not to use it
<colombian> hi
<debugged> test
<levander> atrolinux: like i use grip instead of sound-juicer
<koharski> hi
<Razor-X> levander: what're those for?
<koharski> so I just installed ubuntu
<koharski> and fluxbox
<atrolinux> levander, right.  Is there a supported ftp server then?  If not, is there one in universe/multiverse?  What's a good ftp server elsewhere?   ... yeah, I use grip instead too
<levander> Razor-X: ripping CD's to oggs
<Razor-X> levander: ah
<atrolinux> or mp3s, if you're so inclined
<Mabus06> anyone here knowledged in how connecting to irc works? (no, not how to open up xchat and connect... how it works)
<Mabus06> I need help with something
<nixen> 104 bits == WPA?
<atrolinux> Mabus06, open up mIRC and connect? (just kidding, I dunno how to help)
<nixen> :(
<Razor-X> levander: I use a cd app to play them to stdout, and use flac to take stdin and play it into a FLAC file
<Razor-X> levander: of course, I have to repeat this for every track, but, it works
<levander> atrolinux: i'm looking
<koharski> how do I get a fluxbox menu? Right now I just have an empty one with exit and xterm in it. Maybe I can just import my GNOME menu and edit out gnome things?
<Razor-X> levander: although, I'm thinking of trying a WAV player, if it can play a CD track (haven't experimented there yet)
<Coweater> Mabus06: what with? it's mostly covered in the rfcs
<chorse> Mabus06, the irc protocol is specified in RFC1459
<Fangz> koharski: I think fluxbox has its own menu format
<Mabus06> whoa, noob it down for me guys
<levander> Razor-X: grip automates the naming of the output files for me in a format i specify, and takes information out of cddb to name them
<Fangz> There is a way of autogenerating, though
<levander> atrolinux: i'm looking, sec
<Hobbsee> koharski: you may want to check out #fluxbox
<Fangz> So you probably wanna run that
<PokerFacePenguin> Mabus06: you mean IRC commands?
<Mabus06> basically I'm trying to get a bot to connect (to another server, don't worry) and one of the config files asks for the irchost and I don't know what to put
<koharski> so how can I generate a fluxbox menu just plain old debian way?
<Mabus06> No, not irc.freenode.net etc
<koharski> like, a termonal command
<Mabus06> That's the server it connects to. The host is something else.
<Razor-X> levander: I guess that works
<Mabus06> By default it is 0.0.0.0, but that does not work.
<PokerFacePenguin> Mabus06: that is your default route
<Razor-X> oh wow, seems sox can play CD
<Fangz> koharski: Run fluxbox-generate_menu
<Razor-X> maybe I'll write a script to convert every track on a CD to a FLAC....
<PokerFacePenguin> Mabus06: i believe it is asking for your IRC server......such as irc.freenode.net
<koharski> thank you
* Razor-X ponders the aspect of CDDB in the script after
<Fangz> Then, if you want to manually edit, locate the menu config file in ~/.fluxbox
<koharski> bash: fluxbox-generate_menu: command not found
<koharski> hmmm
<Fangz> Try variations?
<david> Totem could not play 'file:///mnt/The Family Guy/Family.Guy.S05E01.PDTV.XviD-TV.avi'.         There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins                     how can i play this file?its a movie???
<Mabus06> PokerFacePenguin, no... as I said that's in another part of the config
<foampeac1> hi
<PokerFacePenguin> Mabus06: did you try your own ip?
<Mabus06> PokerFacePenguin, this is related to how the bot connects
<humboldt> Did all features which were added to breezy kernel 2.6.12 make it into the official 2.6.14 kernel?
<Mabus06> as in, through my own networking stuffs
<david> w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb dats the codecs i have downloaded
<foampeac1> HOW do i run an app as root from my desktop?
<foampeac1> with an icon
<Mabus06> PokerFacePenguin, yes
<jrattner1> What program is the easiest, for ADDING and REMOVING files on your ipod?
<PokerFacePenguin> Mabus06: internal and external?
<Mabus06> PokerFacePenguin, yup, I think.
<thread> jrattner1: check out banshee !
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to put a worspace selector ON the desktop ?
<jrattner1> thread, thats what im working with, but it crashes every time i start it
<levander> atrolinux: vsftpd is in main (i think), but i've never heard of it before.  one quick thing, you've considered just using openssh, and making people sftp into your site?
<foampeac1> jrattner1: amarok? i dont know
<thread> jrattner1: you could try killing all your settings
<jrattner1> AMarok crashes during the file transfer
<bimberi> foampeac1: create a launcher and put "gksudo " at the start of the command
<thread> jrattner1: um not quite sure how that's done, though
<foampeac1> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> foampeac1: np :)
<atrolinux> levander, it's a laptop, the ftp server is just for easily tranferring files.  security is not a primary concern.  vsftpd was recommended before, but I am not seeing that in main
<levander> atrolinux: you'll need sshd for connecting remotely to the box anyway, it's not a question of security really, it's just that ssh is more and more of a common way to communicate remotely with UNIX boxes
<corndog> thats odd
<corndog> i didnt choose a channe;
<corndog> channel*
<alekz> how can i see my partitions via terminal ?
<PokerFacePenguin> alekz: mount
<Agrajag> that only shows the partitions that are mounted
<PokerFacePenguin> alekz: or parted
<alekz> thanks
<bimberi> corndog: did you use "Ubuntu Servers" in xchat? - it autojoins #ubuntu :)
<corndog> i must have
<PokerFacePenguin> alekz: careful with parted :)
<levander> alekz: 'fdisk -l <device file name>'
<corndog> is this k/ubuntu n00b paradise?
<levander> alekz: 'parted print <device file name' will show you the partitions
<corndog> cause thats where i need to be   :)
<levander> corndog: yes
<atrolinux> levander, but the ftp is for connecting to friend's winblows boxes... actually them connecting to mine.  openssh is installed and used, it just won't be for the ftp server
<corndog> lovely
<levander> atrolinux: what ftp client are you going to have your friends using?
<levander> atrolinux: most ftp clients support secure-ftp which is I think all you need for it to talk to openssh-server and transfer files
<levander> i think
<jbroome> filezilla for windows will talk ftp and sftp/scp
<corndog> i am using breezy 5.10. and i plugged in my hd from my old pc (xp). anything i can do to access it?
<levander> atrolinux: only problem is i don't think the standard command line xp utility 'ftp' does support sftp, but i could be wrong
<blanky> hey guys guess who's back, back again
<blanky> blanky's back, tell a friend
<blanky> man i hate that song
<levander> corndog: what file system is on the xp drive?
<corndog> better than havin your name be michael bolton   ;)
<corndog> im pretty sure i formatted it ntfs
<PokerFacePenguin> has anyone here ever updated a distro remotely over ssh?
<levander> !tell corndog ntfs
<PokerFacePenguin> er upgraded
<corndog> eh?
<sophie_> hello all I have a serious with gam_server and i<m not even running gnome
<levander> corndog: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for ntfs
<sophie_> its using like 90% of my system ram and 40& cpu
<Hobbsee> !tell corndog about ntfs
<atrolinux> levander, either the cli ftp, or IE's horrendous ftp client.  They're not very tech savvy friends.
<sophie_> im not even using ntfs
<corndog> thanks lev, i appreciate any help i get
<levander> corndog: that message ubotu just sent you gives you the link i was telling you to find
<levander> sophie_: neither am i
<Shady> Does anyone know how to get mp3's to play in rhythm box? I would research this but I have homework to do.
<alekz> how can i listen mp3 files on ubuntu ?
<alekz> ubotu, search mp3
<ubotu> alekz: I give up, what is it?
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<bimberi> ubotu tell shady about mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<RobNyc> i cannot play mp3s i just downloaded on apollon .. with neither amarok, xmms, or kaffeine why
<bimberi> ubotu tell alekz about mp3
<levander> you can, but you have to get your sound card working, it's been a long time since i tried, and i don't know how difficult it is
<alekz> thanks
<sophie_> !tell sophie about ntfs
<Hobbsee> !tell RobNyc about mp3
<bimberi> ubotu tell RobNyc  about mp3
<RobNyc> ty Hobbsee bimberi
<Shady> is ubotu a search engine or something?
<Hobbsee> !tell Shady about yourself
<atrolinux> Shady, it has answers to commonly asked questions
<dougsk> sophie, I ran into that once before under hoary but I've not noticed it under breezy.  killing gamin seemed to take care of it (it would restart)
<XRange> when did "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)" get broke
<sophie_> dougsk: Ive killed it but where does it get started
<Shady> atrolinux, I'm so amused by this.
<ClayG> y
<dougsk> sophie_, not sure tbh, will take a look and see
<levander> sophie_: for gam_server problem, type 'killall gam_server'
<atrolinux> Shady, by what exactly? ubotu?
<levander> sophie_: oh sorry, didn't see you'd been told
<sophie_> levander: done that and it works but im not moutning any ntfs partition where does it get started
<levander> sophie_: where does what get started?
<levander> sophie_: the ntfs comments weren't for you, they were for someone else
<levander> sophie_: not sure where gam_server gets started, there must just be another daemon in gnome somewhere that keeps it running
<levander> sophie_: not sure it matters
<humboldt> Is it relativly unproblematic or insane to install the dapper kernel 2.6.15 in breezy. I read some problems might occure since kernel interface apis for usb ... have changed?!
<sophie_> levander: Im not even running gnome or gnome apps
<Mabus06> humboldt, unless you need dapper for something specific, stick with the stable version till dapper is actually released
<corndog> can iswear in here lev?
<RobNyc> so Hobbsee bimberi what do i use to play music?
<RobNyc> i can use amarok ?
<Mabus06> ubotu, tell corndog about coc
<levander> sophie_: on the last line in the output of this command, what are the first two characters?  command: 'dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop'
<humboldt> Mabus06: Well, my swsusp simply does not work at least it did not with 2.6.12-9
<humboldt> A laptop without that features somehow sucks
<Hobbsee> RobNyc: you can use amarok, yes
<bimberi> RobNyc: sure, i use rhythmbox myself, but there's a lot of players available
<sophie_> levander: No pa...
<sophie_> levander: I,m running kubuntu
<levander> sophie_: what is 'No pa...'?
<sophie_> sorry for the gnome purist here
<ExDead> hello all
<Razor-X> any LaTeX users here?
<sophie_> levander: no package of that name
<sophie_> Razor-X: Yeah I pratice safe sex
<ExDead> help with burn CDs
<Razor-X> sophie_: ........
<_jason> Razor-X, yes
<corndog> lev that tutorial was awesome. thank you so much. that would have taken me three hours to find that
<Razor-X> sophie_: err, ahh, Lamport TeX, TeX as in typesetting program
<Razor-X> _jason: great, can you help me smooth some stuff out with tabular?
<sophie_> Razor-X: I know I was just screwing around
<Razor-X> sophie_: :P
<snausages> can anyone tell me how i can stop xmms from flashing in the taskbar? i read the forums, and tried what was suggested, but it still does it.
<_jason> Razor-X, heh sorry Razor-X I have only used the tabular env for very simple stuff and I'm currently working on something. There is probably a tex channel you can try
<levander> sophie_: i just looked, gam_server is part of the gamin package.  I'd ask on #kubuntu if KDE is somehow using gam_server, if not 'sudo apt-get remove --purge gamin'
<sophie_> levander: should I install ubunut-desktop would that help
<Razor-X> _jason: there is
<Razor-X> _jason: but, no-one's responding.... :)
<sophie_> levander: YEah but I went on kubuntu and no support its pretty dead noe
<sophie_> levander: YEah but I went on kubuntu and no support its pretty dead now
<Razor-X> _jason: can you specify a specific column/row width/height respectively?
<levander> sophie_: you misspelled ubuntu-desktop then if you got 'no package by that name'
<levander> sophie_: 'dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop'
<Razor-X> I want to make Japanese flash cards for my self-Japanese study (another hurdle will be mule), but I want to divide my letter paper up into 6 parts to make a flash card from each
<sophie_> sophie_: levander yep in irc I misspelled but when I paste into console I spelled it rigth
<levander> sophie_: that dpkg command would just report that the package is not installed if it's not installed, it wouldn't report that there's no package by that name
<_jason> Razor-X, column is p{width} I believe.  Have you checked the notsoshort guide?
<Razor-X> _jason: I have, but not in a while
<sophie_> levander: i did "dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop"
<levander> sophie_: view the output of 'apt-cache show gamin' to understand what gam_server does.  You can try to remove it if you wish, and see if you miss anything that gam_server would otherwise be doing
<Razor-X> _jason: so it would look like ``\begin{tabular}{\p{3in.}|{\p{3in.}}'' ?
<sophie_> levander: and got No packages found matching ubuntu-desktop.
<_jason> Razor-X, I don;t think you need the \ before the p but try it both ways
<levander> sophie_: okay, maybe i'm wrong and they take ubuntu-desktop out of the kubuntu distribution
<Razor-X> _jason: cool, I'll give it a shot
<levander> sophie_: i would post something on ubuntuforums.org and see if gam_server is doing something that you need
<levander> sophie_: if it's not 'apt-get remove gamin'
<levander> has anybody seen any really cool gnome themes online?  i've looked through some, but haven't seen any i considered outstanding
<P8ntKid> How do i play .rm files?
<sophie_> kennethlove: http://pastebin.com/449220
<sophie_> levander: http://pastebin.com/449220
<DShepherd> hey
<levander> sophie_: i don't know much kde, you've really got to ask someone who knows kde if it's using gam_server in any way, sorry
<Razor-X> _jason: thanks a bunch
<Razor-X> _jason: do you have any ideas about row height?
<Mabus06> can anyone tell me the bot's home channell?
<_jason> Razor-X, nope I don't think I've ever used it
<sophie_> levander: thanks for your help
<dougsk> levander, sophie_ it appears that both kubuntu and ubuntu desktop meta packages depend on gamin.  I wonder if it helps with the pmount icons on the desktop?  anyhoopt it seems some people are renaming the binary and others have made a backported version for hoary un the ubuntuforums
<sophie_> levander: how about firefox could it be using gam_server
<tritium> Razor-X, I hope you're referring to texdoctk whenever you have questions like that...
<Razor-X> tritium: *that's* the name
<tritium> Razor-X, were you trying to remember it earlier, or what?
<P8ntKid> How do i run a .bin file?
<sophie_> P8ntKid: in linux extentions mean nothing
<corndog> if its video, ive used vlc player to view .bin files
<_jason> P8ntKid, make sure it has executable permissions, then ./file.bin
<sophie_> P8ntKid: you can check with file name.bon
<sophie_> P8ntKid: you can check with file name.bin
<P8ntKid> sophie_: then how do i install it?
<blanky> just run it man
<blanky> sudo ./file.bin
<Razor-X> tritium: yeah, I was
<sophie_> P8ntKid: you can try "sh filename.bin"
<benplaut> anyone know how to executew 'window manager hints' from the command line?
<sophie_> blanky: I dont that is safew
<P8ntKid> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: cannot execute binary file
<P8ntKid> :(
<sophie_> blanky: I dont think that is safe
<blanky> sophie_, me either, lets use a condom
<DShepherd> huh???
<corndog> dont binaries need to be compiled
<sophie_> blanky: lets use LaTex
<dougsk> sophie_, oh oops it appears your using breezy, hmm sorry about that
<blanky> lol :P
<fr500> i just installed breezy, my wireless card used to work fine in hoary out of the box but it doesnt really show up here
<mrkoje> corndog: binaries are already compiled
<corndog> my bad
<blanky> lol
<mrkoje> corndog: what needs to be compiled is the source
<fr500> weird, installer asked me for which kernel to install
<blanky> yeah, what you're looking for is trinaries kid
* DShepherd dishes out free condom to everyone
<blanky> fr500, you mean which kernel to install FOR?
<blanky> FOR
<fr500> yes
* mrkoje thanks DShepherd very much
<blanky> then what kernel are you runnign
<blanky> choose it
<blanky> then just go wit de flow
* mrkoje looks at the free condom and throws up because it was used
<jgrieves> XKBstr.h does anyone know what that is a header for?
<blanky> back :)
<DShepherd> mrkoje: lol
<ilba7r> hi recommend a python ide for a newbie
<fr500> blanky: i did but no wireless now
<ClayG> anyone know how to connect to another server in irssi without disconnecting the first?
<tritium> fr500, which processor do you have?
<corndog> mrkoje can you tell me what can be used to stop certain processes from running at startup
<benplaut> anyone know how to executew 'window manager hints' from the command line?
<fr500> tritium: PIV
<benplaut> woops
<benplaut> wrong channel
<tritium> fr500, you want linux-686, in that case
<mrkoje> corndog: what process are you talking about
<Agrajag> P8ntKid: you have to make the file executable
<Agrajag> P8ntKid: chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<fr500> tritium: my card uses madwifi, maybe i messed something?
<blanky> sophie_, you experienced in linux?
<corndog> none in particular. i figure i can look them up and determine if i need them. 71 seems like too many
<jgrieves> XKBstr.h does anyone know what that is a header for?
<dougsk> ilba7r, idle seems to work okay if your using qt/kde you might try eric3
<mrkoje> corndog: There is a good utility called "BUM" which is Boot-up Manager
<jgrieves> i can't ifnd it on goggle
<tritium> fr500, is this a fresh install?  do you have linux-restricted-modules installed?
<fr500> yes and no i dont know why
<mrkoje> corndog: it is a gui for gnome... apt-get install bum
<Razor-X> tritium: I still can't find anything
<ilba7r> thanx dougsk I found a package SPE will give it a try too
<corndog> im running kde
<Razor-X> tritium: at best, I see something that spans multiple rows, but nothing with fixed width
<tritium> fr500, please install linux-686 so it pulls in linux-restricted-modules, which contains modules you may need
<fr500> tritium: kk
<mrkoje> corndog: you could edit the init files...   bum or the cli is better though
<dougsk> jgrieves, 'X' keyboard maybe?
<tritium> Razor-X, what are you trying to do?
<sophie_> blanky: I know a litle
<corndog> will they work with kubuntu
<jgrieves> dougsk i have heard of XKB.h
<Razor-X> tritium: create a tabular environment with a fixed row height and width
<mrkoje> corndog: im not sure bum will or not... are you on kubuntu?
<tritium> Razor-X, you probably want to \usepackage{tabularx}
<corndog> yeah
<blanky> sophie_, cool cool, I'm kinda familiar with it, I switched mainly to test my programs and stuff
<mrkoje> corndog: or just install kde on ubuntu
<dougsk> jgrieves, was pulling out of well nm
<Razor-X> tritium: can tabularx do that?
<corndog> no, 5.10 breezy
<fortran01> how do we change bash behavior from bash-3.00$ to [guest@localhost ~] $
<blanky> sophie_, starting to do some cross platform programming and stuff
<jgrieves> dougsk ur right xkb is keyboard
<jgrieves> keyboard string
<jgrieves> no idea
<corndog> it sounds like more folks prefer gnome
<tritium> Razor-X, yes.  Search in texdoctk for it
<sophie_> blanky: using what language and what api
<Razor-X> tritium: I have, it shows me a total tabular width, so that it can resize certain columns to acheive said width, but nothing about height
<DShepherd> gnome believer here.. well for now!!
<blanky> sophie_, C/C++, I'm checking out wxWindows, but GLADE looks nice
<tritium> Razor-X, I don't recall the details
<blanky> sophie_, I'm still deciding though, I didn't like the idea of QT
<sophie_> why not qt
<blanky> cause it's too...commercially
<mrkoje> corndog: it doesn't really matter
<fr500> tritium: /msg nickserv ident 2430561
<fr500> wooooooooops
<fr500> dang
<sophie_> blanky: I thought it was going open also on windows
<tritium> fr500, oops ;)
<mrkoje> corndog: i don't know of any boot up managers for kde.. not really familiar with kde at all.
<blanky> my friend's dad across the street works in trolltech (maker of qt) though, he gave me a book to learn it but...
<mrkoje> corndog: I know there is though... you will just have to search
<blanky> sophie_, yeah I thought too lol, when it does I think I'll use it, since its commercial, it's got more developement put into it right
<logical_mark> SEJeff: are you at your keyboard?
<fr500> wew
<blanky> logical_mark, no man, I think he's at his toilet but let me go get him
<corndog> thank you mrkoje
<logical_mark> blanky: being cool or being an ass?
<dougsk> jgrieves, are you hacking on X or what, just curious
<blanky> logical_mark, is that a trick question
<logical_mark> blanky: nvm, I was going to ask him about the two CMS he recomended me.
<jgrieves> dougsk compiling some junk
<blanky> ah, i dont think he's here anymore, probably idle
<logical_mark> blanky: I rememver that one was drupal and I wanted to know what the other was, I think it was three words thrown togethor...
<jgrieves> dougsk accessibility sutff
<Remdul> Hello
<blanky> drupal is nice, ther'es a lot of 3 word ones
<PokerFacePenguin> logical_mark: opensourcecms.com             try em all
<dougsk> jgrieves, ah scweet so is it the future port of dragon naturally speaking for gnome?  heh heh
<Remdul> I have a problem I wish to ask assistance with, if I may.
<blanky> logical_mark, do you know any of the words?
<ULffuntu> hi
<jgrieves> dougsk yep, i'm bringing jaws over 2
<jgrieves> dougsk with the obsolete microsoft accessibility API :)
<logical_mark> PokerFacePenguin: I think that was it
<dougsk> jgrieves, heh
<logical_mark> does anyone in here use drupal?
<blanky> sophie_, you still ther?
<blanky> logical_mark, i've researched it
<blanky> what about it
<PokerFacePenguin> logical_mark: http://opensourcecms.com/ is awesome...lets u testdrive them all
<sophie_> blanky: yep kid was crying
<blanky> sophie_, oh, sucks lol, he/she still crying?
<logical_mark> blanky: well, I need someone who uses it and could explain an error to me
<jgrieves> dougsk :)
<PokerFacePenguin> logical_mark: drupal package messed me up...did u get it goin?
<blanky> logical_mark, oh, what type of error
<sophie_> blanky: nope just wanted his passifier
<logical_mark> PokerFacePenguin, blanky: I keep getting an error when I install the eCommerce module. It says that a function dosn't exist....
<blanky> sophie_, lol, hey do you know anything about qt on windows? if they still charge for it?
<Remdul> I need some help: I am trying to install Ubuntu, at the installation screen, it tells me to Hit ENTER to install, normal. I hit enter and it completely reboots my computer, bringing me right back to the Hit ENTER screen. Anyone know whats wrong by chance?
<blanky> logical_mark, sorry man, though it'd be something more universal such as sql error, php error, or apache error, dont know though
<blanky> sophie_, ?
<ULffuntu> what kind of computer
<Remdul> Compaq
<ULffuntu> desktop
<logical_mark> blanky: yeah I knew what you were getting at
<logical_mark> blanky: thanks though
<ULffuntu> or laptop
<blanky> logical_mark, no problem bud, hey dude, listen, /join #drupal
<brian_> .
<Remdul> It's a desktop
<ULffuntu> has it ever done this before w/ another OS
<sophie_> blanky: Im looking on their webside now
<logical_mark> blanky: oh yeah DUH! Going now thanks.
<blanky> sophie_, thanks! I'm looking too but im kinda new to it
<Remdul> Not to my knowledge, no. I ran memtest86, found nothing wrong.
<blanky> logical_mark, no problem buddy
<PokerFacePenguin> logical_mark: im curious ...did you use the drupal package or build it from scratch
<ULffuntu> hold on
<Mabus06> WOW... is every channell on freenode other than this one so unfriendly?
<calc> Mabus06: no
<slide> mostly thouh
<ULffuntu> what other options did you try
<Mabus06> Every place I go for help there are people who yell at me for not asking the question right.
<sophie_> blanky: you need to buy a license if your app is not open source otherswise its free
<blanky> sophie_, i found this, might be it? http://www.trolltech.com/download/qt/x11.html
<jgrieves> Mabus06 ubuntu-accessibility is always friendly :)
<Remdul> Server option.
<cast> Mabus06: freenodes pretty friendly, its just peculiar as to who it's friendly too.
<ULffuntu> have you tried rescue
<blanky> sophie_, my app is free, where can I download it, or was that it
<logical_mark> PokerFacePenguin: I just downloaded it, made the mySQL db and user, and setup the settings.php file. Have it running on apache2 localy now
<sophie_> blanky: free does not mean open source
<calc> cast: which is about the same of all irc networks ;)
<PokerFacePenguin> logical_mark: you got the package from the repos?  how long ago?'
<brian_> i need some help setting up a DNS server. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<blanky> sophie_, I know, that's what I meant, I dont think I'll be making any commercial style applications if I'm barely learning it :P
<sophie_> fuck gam_server
<calc> brian_: look at the package "bind"
<tritium> sophie_, please watch your language
<blanky> yeah, let's fuck it *takes out LaTeX*
<Remdul> no I have not. Should I do so real fast?
<ULffuntu> f*ck gam_server too
<brian_> calc: thank you
<ULffuntu> well one sec
<sophie_> tritium: sorry
<tritium> cool
<ULffuntu> did you make that install cd yourself
<ULffuntu> because maybe it's corrupt
<Remdul> Nope, they sent it to me
<corndog> is there a tutorial on how to install programs
<ULffuntu> which version
<calc> grr he left already
<Remdul> It's the official CD.
<calc> i was going to mention bind9 was better
* calc forgot it was renamed
<Remdul> 5.04 V
<dougsk> jgrieves, oh btw thanks for db2, will it be ready for dapper?
<sophie_> tritium: cron.seconds killall gam_server
<tritium> heh
<ULffuntu> ok, would you be able to try that cd on another computer to see what happens
<rebort> i would like to beg for help with http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479
<Remdul> I've installed it on another computer before.
<tritium> logical_mark, you installed the software in question from the repositories/
<ULffuntu> good
<ULffuntu> ok one sec
<cast> Remdul: there will be non-install-cd related methods of installing one could attempt when you give up on the install cd :>
<Remdul> How so, Cast?
<ULffuntu> yeah, once again describe exactly what happens
<Remdul> Aight. I put in the Installation CD and boot the computer, it comes to the Boot: screen, where it says Press ENTER to install. When I hit enter, it reboots the computer entirely, bringing me back to the Boot: screen
<ULffuntu> even if you type in 'rescue' and then hit boot?
<ULffuntu> i mean return
<Remdul> let me try real fast
<Remdul> Yes
<ULffuntu> and memory is good?
<Remdul> Yes.
<logical_mark> PokerFacePenguin, tritium: Sorry for the delay. No this is a website CMS that I downloaded from drupal.org. It is a web portal system that runs on a webserver
<ULffuntu> hold on
<Remdul> I found no errors during my test.
<ULffuntu> computer is good... verified
<logical_mark> PokerFacePenguin, tritium: I am in their support channel now. Thanks guys!
<tritium> logical_mark, please use ubuntu packages
<PokerFacePenguin> logical_mark: ah, the repo package borked me good....good luck
<tritium> logical_mark, okay, or use their support channelf for their packages ;)
<ULffuntu> what year is the compaq?
<Remdul> let me find out real fast.
<frontovik> hi just got my ubuntu cds. first time to use it ..will it install on laptop? thanks@
<Remdul> I am unsure. It's v3.14 (I think its a 2001 or 2002) A friend gave it to me to use as a server.
<ULffuntu> ok
<ULffuntu> 2 things to try
<sophie_>   /quit
<tritium> frontovik, yes
<ULffuntu> go into cmos and reset to default and try the cd
<corndog> shoudlnt this start the installation process?    /home/me/bum-2.1.2/install-sh
<frontovik> thanks
<Madpilot> has anyone ever gotten Inkscape to print? my printer works in everything *but* Inkscape, and I can't figure out why...
<Remdul> I'll try it real fast.
<ULffuntu> brb
<tritium> pretty ironic, Madpilot
<Madpilot> tritium: you misspelled "irritating"... ;)
<ULffuntu> b
<tritium> Madpilot, no doubt
<hajiki> what wiki does the ubuntu wiki run on?
<Madpilot> hajiki: MoinMion
<Remdul> That did not work, unfortunately.
<ULffuntu> ok #2
<Madpilot> Remdul: printing from Inkscape?
<_native_> man bsd's are pissin me off!
<ULffuntu> go into cmos, try to turn off everything ACPI
<Remdul> Aight
<_native_> ;p whats up everybody. ;] 
<ULffuntu> whazzup
<calc> its very unlikely you can disable ACPI in bios
<_native_> is watson here?
<ClayG_> oh nice
<tritium> _native_, no, he and Sherlock Holmes left earlier.  They were investigating a crime scene
<Remdul> I dont see any ACPI stuff in the bios.
<ULffuntu> yeah
<_native_> lol
<ULffuntu> hold on
<_native_> its not his nick so i cant just do a /seen
<tritium> ;)
<ULffuntu> describe the processor
<StEllis> Hey I just had to reformat my windows partition and I lost my master boot record so I cant boot into ubuntu now does anyone know how to fix this
<cast> StEllis: reinstall grub
<Remdul> Intel Celeron 2.8 400mhz
<_native_> StEllis; yeah boot with live cd and install grub
<ULffuntu> cd is x86?
<_native_> boot with ubuntu live cd that is and do grub-install i think.
<Remdul> Yes
<ironwoodcarver> hello world from snowy Canada
<No1Viking> What's the name of the compilator for C++ that kdeveloper uses?
<ULffuntu> this is tough :)
<ULffuntu> nothing is wrong with that computer... right?
<starm> hello, I just installed for the first time and im getting a blank screen, anybody wish to help me?
<_native_> ironwoodcarver; nice ;] 
<ironwoodcarver> does anyone know why kpackage wont accept my root pasword???????
<tritium> ironwoodcarver, hello from the desert
<Remdul> Well, I wonder if formatting the harddrive would help, since the operating system on it is corrupt now, though I dont see how that could affect a new operating system installation
<ULffuntu> naw I don't think
<ironwoodcarver> Hi tritium which desert?
<ULffuntu> like you could put in a MSDOS disk and it would work right?
<Remdul> Windows possessed this computer. It seems not to want to let go.
<tritium> ironwoodcarver, you specifically enabled the root account (which is disabled by default)?
<Remdul> No floppy
<cast> vsftpd runs as root? thats not cool
<tritium> ironwoodcarver, New Mexico
<ULffuntu> how about a winCD disk?
<munzir> hi gurus, Can I put ServerAdmin directive so it would be used by all the virtual hosts instead of repeating it on each one?
<ULffuntu> any version
<ironwoodcarver> ha peyote
<ULffuntu> just to see if it works
<Madpilot> what's the apt-get command for "tell me which package this particular app comes from"?
<Remdul> I have a Windows XP Pro CD, and i think that prompted to install fine.
<Remdul> I can recheck though
<ULffuntu> yeah
<tritium> Madpilot, dpkg -S <path/to/file>
<Remdul> Aight
<calc> anyone else read MenusRevisited?
<starm> please I need guidance on this first install, can anyone point me in the right direction? help.ubuntu.com doesnt have troubleshooting
<calc> after reading that i finally realized why all my apps were disappearing
<crimsun> calc: yep
<tritium> hi crimsun
<tritium> Did that work out for you, Madpilot?
<calc> appears the comments in the comment section on that page were completely ignored
<Remdul> Well, I got to the blue screen with no problems
<calc> though i guess that could mean good things for debian gaining more users back
<Madpilot> tritium: trying it now, just a sec
<ULffuntu> well my diagnosis so far is bad ubuntu cd
<ULffuntu> hold on
<crimsun> tritium: hi
<Remdul> I've tried several CDs, I hvae like 8
<ULffuntu> so 8 failures :p
* calc notes he isn't a fan of dumbing down the menu so much that he rather use the terminal instead :\
<ULffuntu> that computer must hate linux
<Remdul> Odd, since I've used one before though, on a laptop.
<Gambit--> mornin' chaps
<Remdul> Thats what I've assumed too. But for a server, theres nothing better than linux
<ironwoodcarver> evening
<ULffuntu> well hold on
<Gambit--> Remdul, wow, jump right in channel and I see stuff like that, heh
<Madpilot> calc: how badly have they cut the menus down in Dapper so far?
<ULffuntu> can you try another version of ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madpilot: my applicaions menu doent work ;)
<ULffuntu> 5.10?
<maruchan> whats the best program to convert dvix to dvd
<maruchan> ?
<calc> Madpilot: don't recall though totem is gone which is something i run from menu often
<deFrysk> Kamping_Kaiser, works fine here ;)
<Madpilot> Kamping_Kaiser: what, at all? oops... :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> deFrysk: :P
<Gambit--> I'm looking for docs that will tell me the difference between installing for a "server" type or for aa normal type
<Remdul> I suppose I can download it
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, not at all ;)
<calc> document viewer, image viewer, xsane are disabled as well
<deFrysk> dapper runs ok on my box
<ULffuntu> i think it's the cd
<calc> bittorrent too
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if i shojuld worry about a missing menu
<maruchan> whats the best program to convert dvix to dvd?
<Remdul> Aight. I found a way to format the C: drive, so I am doing so now.
<Madpilot> calc: dumping XSane doesn't make any sense to me... sure you can scan thru GIMP or even OOo, but why start those monsters up just to scan stuff?
<calc> the whole systems menu is gone
<ironwoodcarver> what are you using to burn the iso image?
<Madpilot> calc: System Tools, you mean?
<ULffuntu> so as soon as you tap enter (no text scroll that you can see) it reboots?
<calc> Madpilot: yea
<calc> sorry i wasn't clear
<Remdul> No, theres 3 lines. 2 lines of files, then says Ready. Then it reboots
<calc> i think i would rather like a nearly fully implemented fdo menu
<ULffuntu> try hitting escape or cnt-c during that part
<Sotek> I upgraded to Breezy, and now my sound doesn't work if I boot with the Breezy kernel. Can anyone help?
<ULffuntu> to see what happens
<calc> though the spec needs a little work still last i looked
<Remdul> During the 2 files part?
<ULffuntu> so we can see what exactly it says
<ULffuntu> also if you might have a Live CD....
<Remdul> Aye.
<sladen> Sotek: there's a wiki page for debugging sound problems.  Please make sure you report it on Bugzilla, given that it's something that has broken
<Remdul> I do
<nekostar> arg
<nekostar> im installing ubuntu as second os in other comp this time
<Sotek> Sladen: I went there. I didn't see anything remotely helpful, although that may just be due to my lack of linux experience.
<nekostar> it said it had an error during install on one package...
<ULffuntu> well if the live cd boots then we know the computer likes linux
<Sotek> ... and what's bugzilla?
<nekostar> woudl that be in the syslog?
<calc> the current way of disabling menu items by marking them disabled directly in /usr/share/applications though is a bit annoying (imho)
<calc> thats not to say i like the way the debian menu i implemented looks either
<Madpilot> Sotek: bugzilla.ubuntu.com -- where we report stuff that doesn't work in Ubuntu
<Remdul> So, put the live CD in and see if it boots?
<ULffuntu> yeah let's try that
<Remdul> Aight.
<calc> i just created it as a stopgap before debian would eventually switch over to the fdo menu-spec stuff
<dpupp> whats a quick way to view the gate way of a machine?
<UncleD> Hi Ubunuters.
<dpupp> terminal command...
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's the command to check memory useage?
<Kamping_Kaiser> otehr then top
<calc> Kamping_Kaiser: free
<chorse> Kamping_Kaiser, free
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<UncleD> Just loaded Ubuntu LiveCD on a machine and I noticed it boots into GNOME as user "ubuntu" - I wanted to mount /dev/hda1 from an existing file system (Redhat8) runing on the machine to fix a problem with libraries on that machine. It says I cannot mount without being root. How do I fix this?
<starm> Can anyone help me with my install, its done and I only get a blank screen? I can do ctr-alt-F1 to get a prompt and loggin but how do I get a GUI???
<dpupp> clarifies: whats a quick way to view the gateway of a machine thats on a wired network?
<Davey> UncleD, "sudo mount..." in the terminal
<Davey> or "sudo su" to become root proper
<Remdul> Live CD is a fail
<calc> dpupp: route
<chorse> UncleD, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /wherever/you/like
<UncleD> Davey, I went into the terminal.
<ULffuntu> sudo -s
<UncleD> Will sudo mount work from the user ubuntu
<ULffuntu> heh hold on
<UncleD> because when I tried to "su" it asked for a password?
<calc> dpupp: route -n works better actually
<sladen> UncleD: sudo mount /dev/hda1 ...
<ULffuntu> live cd failed
<Davey> sudo runs the command as root, essentially
<UncleD> will it ask for a password?
<Remdul> Yes
<calc> dpupp: or "ip route"
<UncleD> What is the default password?
<Davey> not on the live cd, I don't think
<Davey> TIAS )
<sladen> UncleD: Ubuntu is a modern unix.  We use sudo around here, just like MacOSX
<Davey> TIAS :)
<sladen> UncleD: there isn't one!
<ULffuntu> ok
<UncleD> sladen, it requested one from me when I tried to "su root"
<ULffuntu> give me alist of all the OSs you have on hand
<sladen> UncleD: sudo !!!!
<UncleD> and I hit enter and it failed.
<ULffuntu> please
<UncleD> sladen, ill try sudo!
<calc> ULffuntu: sudo su -
<sladen> UncleD: sudo mount ...
<dpupp> Thanks CAlc!
<starm> my mandrake died and decided to try ubunto but no veedeeo!
<Remdul> XP Pro, XP Home, ubuntu
<varsendagger> i am using qemu and i want to use it to start up ubuntu, does anyone know what command i need to use?
<Davey> UncleD, yeah, its a random string, use of root proper is discouraged
<UncleD> Ok everyone - im going to try sudo and then i'll report in!
<ULffuntu> it would be nice if you had another linux
<m0wax> How can I make it so that ordinary users can restart apache on a server?  As I understand sudo only allows them to do it in a certain time period?
<UncleD> sladen, I haven't worked with MacOX
<starm> maybe i can do something in xorg.conf?
<Remdul> Unfortunately I dont
<sladen> UncleD: okay, well, when you do, Mac OSX is like ubuntu ;-)
<varsendagger> ULffuntu, are you talking to me?
<ULffuntu> ok one sec
<Kamping_Kaiser> m0wax: you can give them sudo access to run apache restart
<ULffuntu> no sorry just Remdul
<UncleD> sladen, I haven't worked with MacOSX, i've been using slackware for 7 years and then redhat for 5 (recently tried fedora but I like rh8) - now im going to go UBUNTU all the way.
<chorse> m0wax, sudo allows users to act as superuser by typing their own passwords.
<varsendagger> cool
<calc> m0wax: man sudoers
<sladen> varsendagger: the live CD with qemu, or do you have an HDD image :)
<m0wax> Ahh.........thanks guys
* quail_linux-aWay is Away, Reason: ( testing ) | Since: ( Monday, December 5, 2005. 16:30:03 ) Xlack v2.1
<sladen> varsendagger: s/:)/?/
<UncleD> sladen, next question before I go back to my terminal. How do I use my linksys wireless USB device plugged into my machine?
<ULffuntu> ok remdul
<chorse> without root privs one cannot start apache (if it listens on a port <1024)
* quail_linux-aWay is back ( Away 9 secs )
<sladen> UncleD: plug it in ;-)
<ULffuntu> go into cmos and switch off all your IDE controllers
<Remdul> Aight
<sladen> UncleD: it should "just work".  If it isn't, that's a bug and needs filing on Bugzilla
<UncleD> On windows my linksys wireless device was automatically detected - its one of those ones that you plugin and it has a cord connected to a little thingy looks like ___| with the | being the antenna.
<UncleD> sladen, it doesn't work.
<UncleD> It didn't prompt me to connect to my wireless network.
<varsendagger> i have ubuntu installed and debian with enlightenment installed and i want to emulate ubuntu inside the debian enlightnement
<UncleD> I have a WEP secured wireless network
<Remdul> Done
<UncleD> how do I connect to it and have it ask me for the key?
<ULffuntu> try it
<varsendagger> sladen,
<UncleD> Isn't there an ubuntu program that lets you detect local wireless network with devices plugged in for that purpose?
<calc> wireless on ubuntu is still a bit complicated
<Remdul> Disk boot failure
<varsendagger> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<ULffuntu> yeah oops, leave the cd on
<starm> is there a wiki to troubleshoot video?
<sladen> UncleD: you need to config WEP with the network chooser  (System->Administration->Networking), or the little network logo at the top-right of the menu-bar
<ULffuntu> sorry
<Remdul> lol, k
<varsendagger> sladen, any ideas
<sladen> varsendagger: what's your question?
<varsendagger> i have ubuntu installed and debian with enlightenment installed and i want to emulate ubuntu inside the debian enlightnement
<desrt> anyone know why i might see "(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
<sladen> varsendagger: chroot is probably your best bet
<desrt> " and yet still have glxinfo tell me that direct rendering is off?
<ULffuntu> ati
<desrt> pitti.
<pitti> Hi desrt
<varsendagger> how does chroot work?
<varsendagger> --- looking on google right now
<starm> is there a configuration too for x.org in ubunto so that I can get video?
<desrt> varsendagger; any children processes of the command think that the directory you give is the root directory
<starm> s/too/tool
<pbransford> damn liquidwar is fun.
<pbransford> like nanomachines trying to contain something :D
<desrt> varsendagger; which is nice for 2 reasons... 1: it lets you have a mini fake system setup... 2: it prevents the programs from 'breaking out' into the real filesystem and changing stuff they ought not to
<Remdul> *sighs* Of course it doesnt....
<ULffuntu> ok well that elimantes a bad hd
<cast> id go with xen over chroot personally
<starm> like in mandrake I had drakconf is there an equivalent in ubuntu??
<ULffuntu> and you reset the cmos to default right?
<UncleD> sladen, ok - ill check out administration->networking - in there, what should i be looking for?
<Remdul> Yes
<UncleD> ubotu: thank you very much for the wireless link.
<ubotu> UncleD: pas de quoi
<ULffuntu> and no bad memory right?
<UncleD> script response?
<Remdul> No errors in my test.
<sladen> UncleD: select your wireless-card, "Propeteries", "Key"...
<UncleD> Ok!
<Remdul> I may run it again overnight and during school, just to run it longer.
<UncleD> Ill give it a shot sladen :)
<ULffuntu> brb have to clear my brain (bathroom)
<UncleD> thanks again.
<lakritz> hi
<starm> is this the right chanel is there an ubuntu help chanel or something?
<varsendagger> cast, desrt   i'm trying to use qemu and it sais to point it to the disk linux.img  where should i look for this? /boot ore where?
<badmacktuck> you are in the right place Starm, what can we do you for
<pbransford> starm, yes the right channel.
<varsendagger> these guys will hook you up
<lakritz> how can I move multiple files with automatic renaming? I'd like to move files like foo-a.txt asdf-a.txt to foo-b.txt asdf-b.txt
<starm> ok I just installed for the first time and am getting a blank screen, i can ctr-alt-F1 to loggin
<pbransford> starm, but either the answer is no, or nobody knows what drakconf is
<pbransford> starm, sounds like an X configuration problem
<ULffuntu> Remdul: no flaky usb connected right? (this is a reach)
<Remdul> Nope.
<starm> yeah how do I fix it, in my mandrake (which just died) I woulda used drakconf
<starm> how do I configure X in ubunto?
<ULffuntu> lemme do a virtual install on my vmware, you said 5.04 right
<pbransford> starm, not sure, but try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand if you know what you need in it.
<Remdul> Right
<ULffuntu> 5 min
<Remdul> Thanks
<starm> hum i don't, it seems to us the same "nv" driver that I used in mandrake, i dont know much more than that
<prasetyo> hi you are
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> nfs eh
<pbransford> Hey, doesn't X have a configuration wizard?
<starm> anyone else has a nvidia FX card had problems?
<Mabus06> ha!
<Mabus06> don't get me started starm
<prasetyo> hahaha
<Mabus06> but yeah, that's gotta be one of the most commonly asked questions
<starm> im not even trying to install the nvidia drivers
<Mabus06> I guess nvidia doesnt like linux
<nekostar> likes it just fine
<nekostar> lol
<ULffuntu> remdul: are you there
<nekostar> ive got nvidia all over the place
<starm> just trying to get a GUI
<starm> i dont need the fast drivers
<Mabus06> well congrats nekostar, but just becuse you did not encounter problems doesnt mean it isn't problematic
<varsendagger> hey chroot worked like a charm
<Remdul> I am
<nekostar> its not my fault if you cant check the forums
<ULffuntu> ok reset cmos and boot to the intro screen
<ULffuntu> then hold
<nekostar> ubuntuforums.org
<nekostar> learn it like it love it
<nekostar> :)
<Remdul> Aight
<Mabus06> nekostar, don't patronize me
<ULffuntu> press F2
<starm> ill check the forum again
<starm> i guess
<Mabus06> starm, I understand your strife. heh
<Remdul> k
<ULffuntu> what do you see
<starm> heh:S
<Remdul> A helpscreen thing....
<ULffuntu> ok hold on
<Remdul> Prereqs for installing.
<ULffuntu> do you fulfill the prereqs?
<Remdul> Yes, easy.
<ULffuntu> ok hold on
<ULffuntu> press F3
<Remdul> k
<ULffuntu> let's try ACPI=off
<ULffuntu> tell me what happens
<ULffuntu> linux acpi=off
<Remdul> rebooted
<ULffuntu> ok
<dpupp> anyone know a quick way to find out what your assigend dhcp IP address is in the terminal?
<ULffuntu> ok press f7
<deFrysk> ifconfig ?
<Remdul> k
<ULffuntu> netstat --inet -a
<starm> theres no like x config tool where I can try different settings and test them?
<sladen> dpupp: /sbin/ifconfig
<dpupp> that works fantastic! thanks
<ULffuntu> remdul: what do you see
<sladen> starm: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<linux_new1> I have a second (ntfs) HDD that I have mounted, it shows as read only, how can i change it
<Remdul> Special boot paramaters...
<ULffuntu> ok
<sladen> linux_new1: NTFS *is* readonly under Linux
<linux_new1> oh i see:-(
<sladen> linux_new1: there's no specification for the filesystem
<linux_new1> will i be able to add files to that HD with ssh from a windows machine
<topyli> sladen: well there is, but they're not telling us :)
<varsendagger> hey when i chroot and change back to the original stuff that i had going it crashes why is this?
<ULffuntu> ok press f6
<Remdul> k
<ULffuntu> ok let's try some f7 stuff
<topyli> linux_new1: not as long as you mount it under linux
<Remdul> k
<ULffuntu> linux boot_debug=1
<sladen> varsendagger: what crashes?
<linux_new1> oh well thats a bummer:(
<Remdul> rebooted
<varsendagger> sladen my other distro that i am running with chroot
<ULffuntu> ok I'll tell you what I think now
<Remdul> Kill it?
<ULffuntu> the first to lines are the kernel being ramdisked into memory
<ULffuntu> hah
<sladen> varsendagger: so the whole system crashes?
<linux_new1> is there a better client for yahoo than gaim?
<ULffuntu> we don't even get to the modules before it reboots right?
<sladen> varsendagger: and this is a non-Ubuntu kernel?
<themuffenmann> anyone know of any decent gtk theming tutorials?
<varsendagger> no just the other distro
<sladen> themuffenmann: try  http://art.gnome.org/
<Remdul> It loads 2 files for installation, then reboots. thats all\
<ULffuntu> yeah that is the ramdisk kernel
<ULffuntu> let me see if we can adjust that
<themuffenmann> i know..i understand it but in some themes i see 'widget_class "*whatever*"'
<Remdul> Thank you
<sladen> varsendagger: sorry, I'm lost.  There are too many "it" and "other"s.
<Insipid> does anyone know if compiling a kernel and using the nvidia installer is known to increase performance in breezy?
<themuffenmann> i dont know what the asterisks are for
<sladen> Insipid: not really.  Possibly even negatively
<ULffuntu> what we cold try is that f7 disable framebuffer
<varsendagger> sorry --- too tired i'll give it a whirel tomarrow
<Remdul> Aifgr
<ULffuntu> tell me if you can see that on f7
<Remdul> Aight*
<varsendagger> sladen,  thanks anyway
<Insipid> sladen:  something is seriously wrong with my configuration
<sword> sup
<sladen> Insipid: compiling kernels is likely to make the situation worse
<sword> what's a good program to convert flac to mp3
<Insipid> sladen:  and i have been speding days trying to figure it out, and other people that have my problem on google never get answers
<Remdul> No good.
<sladen> Insipid: what is the problem you are seeing?
<ULffuntu> hmm
<ULffuntu> Remdul: it's the memory
<ULffuntu> do you have another stick
<ULffuntu> to try
<Remdul> I dont....
<ULffuntu> how many sticks in the box
<Insipid> sladen:  a GIGANTIC performance issue... im getting worse performance on my geforce 5200 pci then i did on my nvidia geforce 2 in debian unstable a year ago
<Remdul> 1
<pussfeller> sword: amarok has a script that does converting, given you have flac and lame
<sladen> Insipid: how are you testing the performance?
<ULffuntu> heh
<Insipid> sladen:  and not just a little worse.. ALOT worse we are talking 8 fps in unreal tournmanet.. glxgears 1300
<starm> woohoo! I got it
<ULffuntu> i dunno remdul
<ULffuntu> sorry
<starm> this is what I used: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sladen> Insipid: glxgears is *not* a benchmark
<Remdul> How can I repay you for trying though? I appreciate it so much
<she_kim> guys.,i need someone to talk to....
<ULffuntu> one million dollars
<Insipid> sladen: nope but ut2004 *IS*
<starm> next time someone is looking for a tool to configure x:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ULffuntu> heh
<sladen> Insipid: 8 fps.  Are you using software 3D?
<Remdul> lol
<Insipid> OpenGL from nvidia drivers
<Insipid> hardware 3d
<Ven0mSevenX> hello all
<sladen> Insipid: Ubuntu installs the free drivers by default
<Insipid> i know this
<ULffuntu> are you gonna try memtest all night?
<Remdul> Yeah
<ULffuntu> too bad you don't have another stick
<Remdul> The only other thing I can think of doing....
<Ven0mSevenX> ive never tried wireless networking on linux before
<sladen> Insipid: have you switched them yourself after installing?
<Insipid> sladen:  2 seconds of google would tell me that.. i have been googling for days.. i have the nvidia drivers and i know they working
<Ven0mSevenX> but i have the driver installed with ndiswrapper
<Insipid> sladen:  yes im using the restricted binaries
<Ven0mSevenX> and this is the output of iwconfig wlan0...
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn google earth install crashed on me :(
<david> with glxgears when you type it into terminal.is it meant to tell wat fps??cuz mine just sits there for like an hour
<Remdul> Thank you though. Thanks a lot for your help.
<Ven0mSevenX> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<Ven0mSevenX>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Ven0mSevenX>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm
<Ven0mSevenX>           RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B
<Ven0mSevenX>           Power Management:off
<Ven0mSevenX>           Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-10 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<sladen> Insipid: what does   glxinfo  | grep direct   give?
<Ven0mSevenX>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Ven0mSevenX>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<sladen> Kamping_Kaiser: Google Earth for Linux?
<Ven0mSevenX> so i figure it works
<ULffuntu> goodluck and good night :)
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to mount NTFS read-write?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sladen: no, wine
<Ven0mSevenX> but how do i connect to something?
<Remdul> G'night. :)
<Insipid> it says im using stuff from NVIDIA corporation
<Insipid> direct rendering + yes
<Insipid> =
<Insipid> sladen:  sorry about that.. direct rendering = yes
<Ven0mSevenX> anyone?
<Ven0mSevenX> need a bit of help with wireless networking
<unique311> hello
<cafuego> yayness
<Insipid> sladen:  i get about 50 fps with max settings in windows, 8 fps with minimum settings in linux..... my old debian box with the geforce 2 gives about 25-30 fps which is like 3 times better than 5200
<Insipid> sladen:  if im rendering a motionless frickin wall its like 10 fps
<david> how do find out how many frames per second your video card is doing??????????????????
<unique311> i just installed advancemame on ubuntu, and i am getting this error about framebuffer not being supported in X.
<zoexii> unique311, change the vo
<unique311> k
<badz> ndernet.org
<Insipid> cafuego:  i remember you from the debian channel i think :)
<rassel_love> hi!!!!!!!!!!
<david> hello??
<UncleD> Ok - Running Ubuntu Live - Problem: Where in Administration -> Networking is the option to Select a wireless card OR the option to enter in a WEP Key - anyone?
<cafuego> Insipid: Muahaha.
<dip> I have a strange problem with a older computer, after using it for about an hour both of the cdrom drives dissapper, what could be wrong?
* cafuego yells 'RTFM' at Insipid and generally gets angry.  Familiar? ;-)
<dip> bad ide controller, ide cable, power supply ?
<zoexii> UncleD, It only appears after a wireless driver is installed,
<she_kim> bason pod lamang naay maluoy na mkig chat nako
<she_kim> huhuhuhuhuh
<Insipid> cafuego:  i didnt get RTFM too much from you :)  but yeah you generally got angry hehe
<linux_new1> is there shortcuts key combinations for copy paste etc?
* cafuego is running off to have dinner at OSDC
<Insipid> cafuego:  this seems like a great channel to be if you want to yell RTFM at folks though
<Insipid> adios
<rassel_love> hey!!!!!!!!!!!1chat pod mo nako !!!!!!!!!!
<UncleD> zoexii - ok - how do I select a wireless driver? Or are you saying I must install a wireless driver ? because I currently am running the LiveCD - so I can't exactly install onto the CD.
<dip> any help ?
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zoexii> UncleD, I don't think you can do anything from the Live CD, but yeah, you need linux-wlan, or ndiswrapper installed.
<rassel_love> hey guys shot up!!!!!!!!!!!!
<UncleD> zoexii - so from the LiveCD i have no internet? :(
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<zoexii> UncleD, ethernet should work ;)
<rassel_love> really!!!!!!!!1
<cafuego> rassel_love: Please go away.
<UncleD> zoexii - ethernet is active but no ethernet chord in that location!
<benplaut> cafuego: voice of athority!?
<cafuego> oh yeah
<UncleD> zoexii - here's another question - I have a box that requires PPPOE to connect. Does ubuntu have a PPPOE script installed that I can set a login/pass to use?
<zoexii> UncleD, I've set up wireless before, but never in my life have I had to deal with PPPOE... sorry
<UncleD> zoexii - dang!
<UncleD> zoexii - ive been using pppoe for a long time, maybe i can find the scripts for it again
<UncleD> xoexii look what i find :) http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/rp-pppoe-3.6.tar.gz
<TotalNewb> Anyone know how to do linux scripts that would allow you to rename files? I need to change things like Book_1_2 to book1_2 for example. Is there a way to automate that proccess?
<zoexii> UncleD, right on....  http://frankandjacq.com/picts/california-2003/cali-album/slides/joseph-helen.html  PPPOE scripts and family vacation photos... interesting
<No1Viking> What's the name of the compilator for C++ that kdeveloper uses?
<mahangu> why isnt ff 1.5 in the repos?
<mahangu> No1Viking, compiler
<mahangu> it's compiler, not compilator
<Kamping_Kaiser> gcc
<No1Viking> mahangu, ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> TotalNewb: ask in #bash, and look at the topic
<Kamping_Kaiser> several good tutes
<No1Viking> so what's the name of the plugin?
<TotalNewb> Cool.
<topyli> mahangu: because it was not out when breezy was released
<Kamping_Kaiser> 18952 kgoetz    20   0 98944  72m  17m R 66.6 14.4  27:27.80 gaim
<Kamping_Kaiser> does that look like a useable backtrace?
<Kamping_Kaiser> um.
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/449272
<Kamping_Kaiser> that^
<UncleD> zoexii - based on ubuntu's philosophy i dont think it is so surprising for frankandjacq to include family with ubuntu :)
<No1Viking> What's the name of the compiler for C++ that kdeveloper uses as a plugin?
<mahangu> topyli, so you mean it's not going to be in until dapper?
<topyli> mahangu: that's right
<mahangu> topyli, whoa that sucks
<mahangu> i gotta go download it
<UncleD> zoexii - this women is scary http://frankandjacq.com/picts/california-2003/cali-album/slides/joseph-helen.html
<topyli> mahangu: well, that's what stable releases are like
<mahangu> isnt 1.5 stable now?
<topyli> mahangu: stable ubuntu release i mean
<UncleD> u mean 5.1
<paulproteus> No1Viking: g++ ?
<paulproteus> mahangu: You're talking about Firefox 1.5.
<paulproteus> The thing is, it wasn't released when Breezy was.
<UncleD> I invented firefox!
<paulproteus> So how could Ubuntu have packaged it back when Breezy was released?
<UncleD> annndd the internet
<UncleD> ;] 
<paulproteus> UncleD: http://sethf.com/gore/
<UncleD> Oh check this out paul:
<UncleD> ii  pppoeconf                 1.1ubuntu1                configures PPPoE/ADSL connections
<UncleD> pppoeconf comes with ubuntu!
<UncleD> That means I can configure my dsl on my new install
<UncleD> I hope it works
<mahangu> paulproteus, isnt stuff packaged in between releases?
<paulproteus> mahangu: It gets packaged for the next release, sure.
<mahangu> paulproteus, that's in april!
<B7su4> everytime that i go to install something off the multiverse
<pussfeller> whats the command to only remove a package and not its dependencies
<aftertaf> pussfeller:  apt-get remove package
<B7su4> it says package not found...evedn after i enabled it and reloaded the page
<Insipid> i give up... i know its not ubuntu but i have nothing else to blame anymore...
<pussfeller> aftertaf: that removes deps too
<aftertaf> pussfeller:  itll remove any packages that depend on the package you remove
<Madpilot> mahangu: I gather that FF 1.5 will be backported to Breezy if/when they get the dependancies worked out...
<pussfeller> yes, i dont want that to happen
<pussfeller> i wnat only the package, and no deps removes
<aftertaf> pussfeller:  which you cant really get around, afaik.
<mahangu> Madpilot, thanks
<aftertaf> pussfeller:  dpkg -r ?
<pussfeller> no you can, i just cant remember the exact vefbiage
<pussfeller> maybe its f
<aftertaf> B7su4:  have you typed sudo apt-get update?
<B7su4> aftertaf, no
<aftertaf> B7su4:  close synaptic and try it.
<B7su4> k
<topyli> mahangu: a stable release is stable precisely because it doesn't change. if it changed, it would be called unstable :)
<aftertaf> then, try apt-cache search [name of package you want] 
<Madpilot> mahangu: check the ubuntuforums - there's a long thread there on the backports forum - about FF 1.5
<aftertaf> or go dapper mahangu  :)
<aftertaf> hi Madpilot ;)
<aftertaf> & topyli too :] 
<topyli> hiya
<Madpilot> aftertaf: hi
<aftertaf> B7su4:  did it return any errors? what are you wanting to install?
<aftertaf> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey aftertaf!
<ryan_> If I want to add a grub boot option, I go to /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<topyli> ryan_: yes
<ryan_> Ok, THanks I'll look into it
<Madpilot> OK, that's cool - someone produces "Tux key" stickers for Linux users to cover their "Windows key" with: http://shop.tuxgraphics.org/fan/penguinsticker.html
<Madpilot> LD
<Madpilot> :D
<aftertaf> looool
<allison_1984> can anyone tell me how to install lmms ? :)
<aftertaf> maddler:  topic it in offtopic :)
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  lmms?
<allison_1984> lol, its a mixer ...like fruity loops...
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  you got a a tarball?
<allison_1984> afteraf > http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=105168&package_id=113209&release_id=358034
<topyli> allison_1984: apt-get install lmms
* ubotu judo chops Hobbsee, courtesy of kamping_kaiser
<allison_1984> afteraf > I downloaded the archive file
<allison_1984> afteraf > lmms-0.1.1.diff.gz
<mrkoje> allison_1984: if its not in the repositories... and after searching the internet for quite soem time, you might need to get the source and compile it
<allison_1984> afteraf >extracted it, and it looks like a text file...to me....
<aftertaf> lmms diff file, hmmm. doesnt lokk very source code to me.. more like a patch
<dpupp> is ubuntu avilable to be recorded to CD instead of DVD? my old notebook cant reconize DVDs.
<aftertaf> dpupp:  yes... same web page.
<mrkoje> allison_1984: you would need the source
<dpupp> great thanks
<aftertaf> 650meg isos
<allison_1984> afteraf > should I be downloading this then ? >  lmms-0.1.1.tar.bz
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  grab a .tar.gz file
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  or that,, yeah
<allison_1984> afteraf >ok
<topyli> allison_1984: lmms is in breezy-backports. no need to mess with the source
<allison_1984> topyli> you use it ?
<aftertaf> topyli:  really? ok...
<Hentai^XPwork> !seen Hentai^Remote
<ubotu> hentai^remote is currently on #kubuntu (2d 10h 40m 31s) #ubuntu-offtopic (2d 10h 40m 31s) #kubuntu-offtopic (2d 10h 40m 31s) #ubuntu (2d 10h 40m 31s)
<topyli> allison_1984: i have looked at it, but haven't done anything yet
<ryan_> Q: how do I know which partition that's not mounted is the NTFS partition?
<allison_1984> topyli> how did you install it ?
<topyli> allison_1984: with apt-get
<aftertaf> topyli:  ok. i find it in dapper, but ubotu didnt find it in breezy.... its a backport? ok !
<dpupp> catastrophic failure to install suse,... now to try ubuntu.  :)
<aftertaf> ryan_:   with gparted... or fdisk
<allison_1984> topyli> was it already in your repositories ? I haven't in my add applications menu
<allison_1984> topyli> I am trying to get it from the sourceforge
<topyli> allison_1984: backports are not there by default, you have to add it
<allison_1984> topyli> how do I add it ?
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  see repos.
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<allison_1984> topyli > ok
<allison_1984> thanks guys
<Shady> ubotu, installing azureus
<ubotu> Shady: No idea
<Shady> ubotu, installing programs
<ubotu> Shady: What?
<aftertaf> Shady:  /msg ubotu
<Hobbsee> !azureus
<ubotu> [azureus]  a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<ryan_> In /boot/grub/menu.lst, root      (hdb, 0) the second number stands for the partition #? or the boot order in which it is to be displayed?
<Shady> too good.
<allison_1984> Shady > I installed bit tornado thru the add applications
<aftertaf> ryan_:  man grub
<aftertaf> itll tell you
<allison_1984> Shady > u could try for azureus thru there
<ryan_> aftertaf: ok, thanks
<Shady> allison_1984, alright thanks
<aftertaf> ryan_:  a get-out clause for 'not sure' ;)
<ryan_> aftertaf, Thanks, I checked out the help ;) :D
<solka> ryan_: that's partition #, starting from 0
<Gambit-> heh ok really stupid ubuntu installation question, but wtf is my root password?
<Kamping_Kaiser> there is none
<rob1> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ryan_> Solka: Thanks man
<ryan_> :)
<topyli> Gambit-: no root login, no password
<Gambit-> right, ok
<phillyb> heh, you got troppled ti seems ;)
<allison_1984> topyli>  I just updated my repos
<phillyb> bots and people alike
<Gambit-> I tried sudo, but it bitches about not being able to gethostbyname() the machine
<ryan_> Alright I'm gonna try it out, thanks guys
<themuffenmann> hi guys
<allison_1984> topyli>  what do i do next ?
<rob1> Gambit-, have you changed your host name?
<Gambit-> rob1, first time bootup
<topyli> allison_1984: sudo apt-get install lmms. synaptic should find it as well
<pppoe_dude> hi if i install ubuntu server, then apt-get ubuntu-desktop, will the menus in gnome be fixed in terms of sudo? coz they don't work right if you disable sudo and use root
<rob1> Gambit-, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78324
<Gambit-> fuuuck
<allison_1984> topyli> says could not find package lmms
<Gambit-> aaarrrgh, goddamn firefox
<topyli> allison_1984: did you do apt-get update?
<pppoe_dude> hey whats wrong with firefox?
<ClayG> profile in use shit
<rob1> pppoe_dude, enable sudo again, if you want a root terminal just do sudo -s
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, I have a ts session open with linksys, and if I click on a link in mirc, it overwrites that window
<ClayG> I know that sound
<pppoe_dude> rob1, i know how to get around it, but when you do an expert install, all the administrative menu buttons dont work... they give you invalid password (coz they're trying to use sudo)
<pppoe_dude> rob1, and the update manager is useless if sudo is disabled
<allison_1984> topyli> updating.......I thought it would have been done in synaptics
<rob1> pppoe_dude, you could try submitting a bug report on it
<pppoe_dude> if there's a way to replace sudo with gksu
<rob1> pppoe_dude, the issue might have been overlooked as the advanced install is not the usual way to install Ubuntu
<aftertaf> sudo is irreplaceable.
<rob1> in fact you just get stuck with the debian installer
<aftertaf> gksu is a wrapper for yuor gui
<pitti> pppoe_dude: you cannot compare sid to ubuntu
<topyli> pppoe_dude: you can use gksu of course, but you would need to enable root
<pitti> pppoe_dude: sid is a Debian *release*, ubuntu is a distro name
<pppoe_dude> pitti, i know ubuntu is much more active
<allison_1984> topyli> finished update
<pitti> pppoe_dude: I wouldn't say that, Ubuntu is just active in different fields
<allison_1984> topyli> Reading package lists... Done
<allison_1984> Building dependency tree... Done
<allison_1984> E: Couldn't find package lmms
<pppoe_dude> pitti, i was referring to the releases of ubuntu
<pitti> pppoe_dude: debian sid is equivalent to Ubuntu dapper at the moment (development versions)
<pppoe_dude> pitti, i.e. is breezy = sid?
<pppoe_dude> pitti, ok nm
<topyli> allison_1984: please don't paste those messages here. we know how apt works :)
<pitti> pppoe_dude: breezy ~ sarge
<allison_1984> topyli> sorry
<pitti> pppoe_dude: sarge and breezy are the latest stable releases
<pppoe_dude> pitti, oh ok.
<topyli> allison_1984: well, the repositories are still not right
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  try apt-cache search lmms
<allison_1984> topyli> ok
<aftertaf> and allison_1984 paste your sources to a pastebin
<aftertaf> !tell allison_1984 about pastebin$
<aftertaf> !tell allison_1984 about pastebin
<pppoe_dude> rob1, ya the issue was probably overlooked as i guess one of the main goals of ubuntu is ease-of-use, which is accompanied by sudo
<allison_1984> guys, I am like 6 days with Ubuntu !! :(
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  and you're in the right place to learn ;)
<allison_1984> I am getting all confused .......
<pppoe_dude> rob1, however, i think if they'd include an expert install, it would be comparable to a debian installation, instead of just the option of selecting each step,
<rob1> sure
<benoit> hello, ok i just got my ubuntu distro working, i come from mandrake, how do I install java 5?
<rob1> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<allison_1984> topyli > gkrellmms - GKrellM XMMS Plugin
<allison_1984> ...
<poningru> !javadebs
<ubotu> hmm... javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
* dpupp is installing ubunto to an old japanese sony vaio notebook*  
<benoit> thx
<dpupp> i smell trouble ahead ;)
<pppoe_dude> coz ubuntu is a bit more uptodate than debian, and as an intermediate user, i would like a more advanced environment
<solka> !ltmodem
<ubotu> solka: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<pppoe_dude> lol
<rob1> solka, try linmodem.org
<benoit> I just thanked a bot didn't I?
<poningru> solka: what are you trying to do?
<rob1> solka, or is it linmodems.org
<pppoe_dude> benoit yes
<pppoe_dude> unless you were thanking rob1
<poningru> !info linmodem
<topyli> allison_1984: paste your sources.list to the pastebin
<poningru> hmm
<Gambit-> ok that did the trick
<solka> robl, i'm aware of linmodem.org, i'm just interested why ltmodem module is not included in restricted-modules in breezy (in controversy with description)
<Gambit-> now what's the command used to configure X11 servers nowadays?  It's not xf86config anymore...?
<rob1> its too patent encumbered
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, try xorgcfg
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, and xorgconfig for command line
<Gambit-> nope
<Gambit-> locate doesn't find either of them, either.
<solka> robl, thanks, then i guess the wrong description is a bus, should i report it?
<dpupp> is there something closer to mIRC? i dont quite like the layout of Xchat...
<mank> Can some suggest a good X based VPN client
<poningru> dpupp: irssi
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, it should, are you using xorg?
<rob1> you can run mirc in wine;)
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, Vanilla install from 5.10, I assume so
<dpupp> rob1, might as well switch to windows if im going to keep depending on wine ne?:
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, try "sudo xorgconfig" does that give anything?
<poningru> rob1: eew
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, I'm trying it from root already
<starscalling> ok
<mank> is there a good vpn client for ubuntu?
<starscalling> has anyone used automatix?
<rob1> hehe, I didnt say it was nice
<starscalling> this shit is fuckign pimp
<dpupp> but thanks for the alternate sugestion. it is welcome.
<starscalling> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&highlight=automatix i recommend checking it out
<rob1> starscalling, right..
<Hobbsee> !tell starscalling about coc
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, do you have xbase-clients installed?
<starscalling> o.O
<PokerFacePenguin> any ssh gurus  here?
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, No idea mate.  It starts up an x server, but the device is wrong so it comes out thoroughly distorted
<allison_1984> topyli> #pastebin.....
<UncleD> ssh guru in the house!
<mank> I'm sure some of us here use VPN to connect to office...what vpn clinent do you use?
<UncleD> hey pppoe_dude, great name. I was asking today if ubuntu had pppoe ready to go
<UncleD> then i found a pppoeconf thing
<pppoe_dude> UncleD, lol... i got it 3 years ago
<PokerFacePenguin> UncleD: good deal...i got keys and ssh working....i want that to be the only way to login by ssh....is is PAM i need to disable
<PokerFacePenguin> using openssh
<poningru> mank: did you get your answer?
<starscalling> Hobbsee, i dont see that its changed much
<mank> nope!
<poningru> there is pptp-linux
<poningru> but thats not gui
<UncleD> poker, you'll want to disable telnetd
<UncleD> of course
<mank> any GUI based
<UncleD> but also you need to disable normal login in sshd
<UncleD> restrict it to rsa/dsa or just dsa
<poningru> mank: hmm there is this
<poningru> http://ccsd.msoe.edu/faq/linux/Ubuntu.jsp?IDFaq=226
<drsung> Hi, Changing virtual consoles brings up a blank screen. browsing through forums didn't help. Anyone who can help?
<Gambit-> PokerFacePenguin, disable PasswordAuthentication in the sshd_config most likely
<pppoe_dude> drsung, did you try all of them?
<PokerFacePenguin> UncleD: it is dsa already...and works that way..but if i just hit enter at the password prompt for my key..it still will authenticate with the reg passwd
<starscalling> did you have a point Hobbsee ??
<starscalling> not to be rude but eh?
<mank> poningru, i am gonna try pptp config
<PokerFacePenguin> Gambit-: do i have to restart the sshd daemon to get it to become active?
<Hobbsee> starscalling: i thought that had a part about no swearing in there...
<drsung> pppoe_dude, if you mean all forums.. i'm pretty sure i did not find every single one... if you mean consoles... yes.
<starscalling> nope
<poningru> drsung: what would you expect?
<starscalling> !swear
<ubotu> somebody said swear was please do not swear
<starscalling> THAT might be wat your looking for lol
<poningru> drsung: what do you mean blank screan?
<poningru> drsung: as in what was missing?
<UncleD> pppoe_dude, you been using ubuntu for three whole years!?
<starscalling> in the future instead of being obtuse why not just say what you mean eh?
<Gambit-> so how do I install the xorg configuration tools, anyone?
<pppoe_dude> UncleD, no back in redhat i had to setup pppoe
<UncleD> im a ubuntu n00b. ive been watching its development, but ive been a slackware junkie for 8 years and redhat for 5
<pppoe_dude> UncleD, had no idea how.
<UncleD> yea it was so hard
<UncleD> i had to write my own script
<UncleD> using shell language. and it took me a week
<pppoe_dude> Gambit- try "ls /usr/X11R6/bin" does it give anything interesting?
<UncleD> pppoe_dude, now I am hoping that ubuntu does a nice clean pppoe config
<drsung> the screen turns itself off... (yellow light starts blinking, static noise) an turns back on when i change to Console 7 (x-server)
<pppoe_dude> UncleD, debian has a nice one
<danakin> im having trouble changing the mac address. can someone please help?
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, I looked there, actualy, and there's surpingly few binaries, just gtf, import, mmapr, mmapw, X, and Xorg, nothing else.
<pppoe_dude> pppoeconf
<UncleD> ya i know
<UncleD> I seen it in the distr.pkgs
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, it looks like I just don't have the binaries on the system, so how would I get them?
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, try apt-get xbase-clients (at you own risk :P)
<UncleD> pppoeconf comes with ubuntu also.
<Gambit-> haha
<Gambit-> what's likely to happen?
<pppoe_dude> UncleD, right, well i dont use dsl anymore, back to cable so i dont pay attention :P
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, prolly nothing harmful... if it tells you it needs to get a million packages, dont do it
<drsung> poningru, the screen turns itself off... (yellow light starts blinking, static noise) an turns back on when i change to Console 7 (x-server)
<poningru> woah
<pppoe_dude> UncleD, and im actually on debian now :P
<starscalling> debian is really nice
<topyli> allison_1984: sorry, missed you there. join #flood. pastebin is a web site where you can paste stuff, #flood is the channel where you can do the same
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, claims to be already the newest version
<starscalling> i think it runs a tad faster than ubuntu actually
<starscalling> but ubuntu still is a bit easier lol
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, do an "apt-cache search xorgconfig"
<Gambit-> nothing
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: !CoC
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, did u enable repos?
<UncleD> pppoe_dude, dsl is where its at for supersonic speeds. Too bad my isp caps mine.
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, what are repos?
<UncleD> pppoe_dude, I start downloading at like 20mbits, then i end up at 650kb. Lame eh?
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, oh like apt repositories in you /etc/apt/sources.list
<B7su4> still did not work
<danakin> can someone help me with a mac address change in 5.04? I have the command and all, but the address never stays the same after rebooting. Relatively new to linux
<rob_p> Gambit-:  I think you want, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" if you are trying to reconfigure your xorg configuration.
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, or do what rob_p says
<UncleD> danakin - add the command to your .bash_profile
<Gambit-> hmm ok I'll give that a whirl
<pppoe_dude> UncleD, that is why i hate dsl
<danakin> how do i do that
<pppoe_dude> UncleD, PLUS the whole pppoe thing is really unecessary
<UncleD> danakin - /home/ubuntu/.bash_profile - edit that file <-
<danakin> ok
<poningru> where ubuntu is your username
<UncleD> exactly.
<ulinskie> anybody knows how I can install samba in hoary?
<poningru> so for you its /home/danakin/.bash_profile
<Gambit-> So do you think the vmware adapter will work under VirtualPC as well?
<topyli> danakin: profile is not really the place for such stuff. first, it is only sourced when you log in. second, the command would need root permissions
<UncleD> so if your username is danakin, edit /home/danakin/.bash_profile
<UncleD> if its your box, and a fresh install, your username is probably ubuntu or danakin :}
<poningru> !tell ulinskie about samba
<pppoe_dude> UncleD, danakin ~/.bash_profile
<UncleD> topyli - it needs root permissions?
<poningru> ulinskie: did you get that?
<UncleD> if so youll want to add it to your startup files
<topyli> UncleD: i would suppose so. after all, you're changing the mac address
<poningru> hmm thats true
<UncleD> which i need to learn more about ubuntu's filesystem organization
<UncleD> in redhat its /etc/rc.d
<dpupp> i think im failing to understand something... im wanting to uninstall a program and its saying that ubuntu-desktop is going to be removed ---- if i uninstall irssi-text ?  to be removed : ubuntu-desktop ... why?!?
<aftertaf> UncleD:  /etc/init.d
<UncleD> i missed an init.d
<poningru> dpupp: dont worry about it
<allison_1984> aftertaf > still there ?
<UncleD> blah my brain needs sleepy
<UncleD> thanks aftertaf
<aftertaf> UncleD:  and /etc/rcX.d
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  yep :)
<poningru> unless you are upgrading the ubuntu-desktop is not really necessary
<topyli> dpupp: don't worry. ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage that depends on the default ubuntu set of packages
<allison_1984> aftertaf: I have downloaded the tar file
<themuffenmann> quit
<themuffenmann> exit
<allison_1984> aftertaf: I still can't install it thru the command line
<dpupp> so its safe to remove anything that says ubuntu-desktop will be removed?
<topyli> dpupp: yes
<PokerFacePenguin> UncleD: how do i restart the sshd daemon?
<drsung> poningru, any idea where i could find some hints to solve my problem?
<ulinskie> thanks
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, any luck?
<Madpilot> dpupp: pretty much - -desktop is just a metapackage
<ulinskie> yes I got it
<dpupp> define metapackage?
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, try editin /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you want
<topyli> dpupp: it contains nothing, it just depends on other stuff
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, it's defintiely going through the configuration, I'm trying with VMWare as the video card (running it under virtualpc) and we'll see how that goes
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  did you paste your sources.list to pastebin?
<Madpilot> dpupp: a package that exists to tell the computer to install other packages, crudely
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, cool
<allison_1984> aftertaf: yes
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, I don't really want to hand-edit the conf, getting the devices crafted properly is tedious
<Gambit-> :)
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  url?
<pppoe_dude> :P
<poningru> drsung: I have idea dude
<allison_1984> aftertaf: but that was before I downloaded the tar file....but after havinf updated the repos
<poningru> drsung: did you try reducing the number of virtual desktops you have?
<allison_1984> aftertaf: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/449307
<PokerFacePenguin> UncleD: basically, i am looking at some sshscans in my auth.log and need to take care of this quickly on a remote machine
<pppoe_dude> !ubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu was an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<drsung> poningru, i don't think that's it. The problem appears only when switching consoles (Ctrl+Alt+F1-6). And that only since updating to 5.10
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  ok... paste the contents of your sources.list.... you have a lot of repositories there!!! :)
<poningru> drsung: yeah I have no idea dude sorry
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, fyi, vmware does not work for virtualpc, now I'm going to try vesa
<B7su4> aftertaf, it still does not work
<poningru> brb
<aftertaf> B7su4:  what was that again?
<allison_1984> aftertaf: where do i get this ?
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  /etc/apt:sources.list
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<insomnd> im in the process of changing nicknames
<B7su4> every time i try to install a package from multiverse it can t find it
<allison_1984> aftertaf: I haven't installed many of them...just a couple here and there tho
<aftertaf> B7su4:  same here then, paste your sources.list
<topyli> allison_1984: no breezy-backports there
<drsung> Anyone an idea where to look for help for my "Blank-Screen-Problem" The problem appears only when switching consoles (Ctrl+Alt+F1-6). And that only since updating to 5.10
<aftertaf> topyli:  true
<poningru> drsung: wait hmm that seems to happen to me too
<B7su4> aftertaf, wich source list?
<aftertaf> B7su4:    /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, vesa was accepted, rebooting now to see if everything still works afterwards.
<aftertaf> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<poningru> drsung: if you press ctrl+alt+f7
<poningru> it switches back
<poningru> hmm this is weird
<pppoe_dude> Gambit-, vesa usually works, but its crappy in terms of acceleration, movies, etc.
<B7su4> aftertaf, were do i paste it?
<Gambit-> pppoe_dude, yup, I'm running it under virtualpc anyways, so obviously performance in that sense isn't a top priority.
<pppoe_dude> Gambit- yes
<aftertaf> !tell B7su4 about pastebin
<dip_> this is crazy, im running ubuntu on a P3,500mhz,512mb ram and is faster than my athlon 1700+,512mb,gentoo system
<aftertaf> dip_:  good :)
<poningru> dip_: rofl dont let the word get out :-)
<dip_> how does everything load so fast
<dip_> !
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, dip_
<drsung> poningru, then i would switch back to the x-server and everythings fine, but when trying to switch to a text-console the screen just turns off.
<poningru> dip: african voodoo magic
<Gambit-> hrm
<poningru> drsung: hmm this only happens when pressing f4 for some random reason
<insomnd> hi
<poningru> the other f1-3 and 5-6 is fine
* poningru is confoozled
<Gambit-> insomnd, the login X screen popped up nicely, but after I logged in the graphics got all confuzled again.
<dip_> i ripped apart 6 old computers to make this ubuntu pc and am amazed
<poningru> Gambit-: what graphics card is it?
<Gambit-> poningru, virtualpc
<insomnd> Gambit-, might be a resolution problem, refresh rate? i'm not too familiar with virtualpc/vmware etc...
<Gambit-> insomnd, well the first screen looked fine, that's the odd part.
<poningru> Gambit-: yeah it sounds like a resolution problem
<B7su4> aftertaf, okay i pasted it
<insomnd> Gambit-, but if the login screen looked fine, then in theory it should somehow work
<Fr0Gs> how do i change a persons password in ubuntu
<SCMark> How do i make xchat automatically not show join/part messages when I join a chat?
<Gambit-> yeah that's my opinion too, grr.
<poningru> !password
<ubotu> No idea, poningru
<poningru> wtf
<allison_1984> aftertaf: I am denied permission to see the sources !!!
<insomnd> Gambit-, anything interesting in /var/log/?
<Fr0Gs> how do i change a persons password in ubuntu?
<Gambit-> insomnd, let me check -- not usually though, as the apps don't know the screens hashed.
<insomnd> prolly X.0.log
* dpupp dreams of a 3 monitor setup. 
<insomnd> right
<poningru> Fr0Gs: its just sudo passwd username iirc
<poningru> hold on
<B7su4> aftertaf, now what do i do?
<aftertaf> B7su4:  go here and do these changes... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5410
<poningru> its just sudo passwd
<insomnd> when is gnome 3.0 coming out?
<poningru> Fr0Gs: did you catch that?
<Gambit-> ok brb, gotta change some configuration details
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  use sudo.
<insomnd> like 3d holographics etc
<allison_1984> even in sudo
<Madpilot> allison_1984: that whole area is owned by root - in a terminal, type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" w/o the quotes
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  what command did you try that denied you access?
<topyli> Fr0Gs: if you are logged in as the user, just use passwd
<aftertaf> thx Madpilot  :)
<Madpilot> aftertaf: np
<ulinskie> help! cannot open a shared folder of another workstation from by ubuntu pc.. it says somthing like desktop configuration file
<insomnd> i wonder what gnome 10.0 looks like... or kernel 4.6.10
<insomnd> :)
<poningru> ulinskie: what does it say?
<poningru> insomnd: I wager that the kernel dev will stop before that
<linux_new1> how do i get wine
<Gambit-> huh
<Gambit-> didn't think I'd survive that
<poningru> probably something like hurd/minix will take over
<B7su4> aftertaf, do i just change those specific lines?
<insomnd> poningru, as in something better will replace it?
<poningru> !tell linux_new1 about wine
<insomnd> poningru, or as in opensource will be dead?
<aftertaf> B7su4:  you replace yours by that one
<poningru> insomnd: I dont think so
<topyli> poningru: minix? i sure hope not. that would be a huge stepback :)
<linux_new1> ohh damn i acciodently closed that window
<linux_new1> !tell linux_bew1 about wine
<linux_new1> ?
<linux_new1> hehe
<poningru> topyli: have you seen the improvement tanenbaum is doing on it?
<poningru> or whats his face
<insomnd> k im out for a smoke
<insomnd> latas
<B7su4> aftertaf, all of it
<topyli> poningru: no, except the license improvements
<ulinskie> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "x-directory/smb-share", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file.
<equilibriusmind7> hello room
<aftertaf> B7su4:  yep remove all and paste that in it.
<Gambit-> insomnd, there's a messsage about VBESetVBEMode failing, but it's just informational and says it tried again withot customized values.
<equilibriusmind7> can anyone help me regarding a root program? the firewall firestarter at times fails to ask for root privilages when starting up.. still starts up.. is this normal?
<poningru> ulinskie: hmm ic
<aftertaf> equilibriusmind7:  do you type sudo?
<allison_1984> aftertaf: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/449315
<equilibriusmind7> nope
<equilibriusmind7> usualy i enter a password for it to star up
<poningru> ulinskie: what kinda file is it?
<insomnd> equilibriusmind7, prolly the gnome kering
<equilibriusmind7> but at time's, i dont have to
<insomnd> *keyring
<poningru> if its text then open it in gedit
<topyli> equilibriusmind7: after you give your password once, it will be cached for 15 minutes or so. that's why you don't have to enter it again
<insomnd> smoke
<equilibriusmind7> ahh...
<equilibriusmind7> i see, thanks...
<B7su4> aftertaf, thanks it worked
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  you dont have backports in there
<poningru> ulinskie: right click open with other application and choose gedit
<aftertaf> B7su4:   :)
<Madpilot> allison_1984: did you run that Automatix script?
<jimcooncat> hi, what can I use to play flash games (*.swf) I've downloaded?
<poningru> topyli: how do you change that cache time?
<aftertaf> jimcooncat:  flash can be installed
<poningru> !flash
<ubotu> from memory, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<aftertaf> !tell jimcooncat about flash
<allison_1984> Madpilot > I ran automatix some time ago..but not today...
<jimcooncat> thanks!
<topyli> poningru: no idea
<Madpilot> allison_1984: I was just wondering; that's a very strangely put together sources.list...
<aftertaf> Madpilot:  isnt it just...
<allison_1984> Madpilot > its looks like the update run from automatix
<robotgeek> allison_1984, Madpilot : what is the issue?
<topyli> allison_1984: still no backports
<mank> hi
<allison_1984> robotgeek : I want to install lmms....lol
<robotgeek> allison_1984: xmms?
<aftertaf> robotgeek:  no lmms.
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  you need a line with breezy-backports in your sources.list
<robotgeek> aftertaf: it doesn't show in apt-cache search ?
<aftertaf> robotgeek:  not yet...
<Madpilot> robotgeek: it's in Breezy Backports
<allison_1984> aftertaf: how should I go about doing that ?
<Madpilot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=lmms&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<robotgeek> Madpilot,aftertaf :okay
<equilibriusmind7> i've also recently come across a program, gaim 1.3.2, modified to work with paltalk, it works, i've ran it in kubuntu, had to add some missing files from gaim 1.5, but it worked pretty well...buggy, but ok.. is there way i can modify it, (patch the new version of gaim) to work with paltalk? any programs that would help me out (not an expert at linux, just a basic new user) the website for the program is http://xodia
<equilibriusmind7> n.net/code.php
<Madpilot> !tell allison_1984 about backports
<topyli> allison_1984: add this to your souces.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<topyli> allison_1984: then run apt-get update and apt-get install lmms -> done
<aftertaf> whew topyli thx :)
<allison_1984> topyli: ok
<topyli> allison_1984: do NOT run apt-get upgrade with backports enabled. you may not want to upgrade everything to backports
<allison_1984> topyli: oh... no way.... :)
<dpupp> testing 1 2 3.
<zakame> ulinskie: ping
<equilibriusmind7> take care all
<Kaiser_Eats> what do people think, should i use the wine debs for grumpy or Breezy? *goes with grumpy*
<topyli> Kamping_Kaiser: what is grumpy?
<steve__> hey all, when using apt-get, or apt-cache, how do I compare versions available with what I have installed?  say, for mozilla-firefox?
<Kamping_Kaiser> topyli: it's been debated for ubuntu, kinda like Debian Sid
<Kamping_Kaiser> an 'always unstable' version
<poningru> steve__: just use synaptic
<topyli> Kamping_Kaiser: oh. the name fits :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol :)
<Madpilot> topyli: "Grumpy Groundhog"
<insomnd> lol
<dpupp> WOW! ubuntu installed fine on my notebook... no video problems. now to test the rest.
<insomnd> dpupp what notebook?
<steve__> poningru, I'll take a look at it.. but I would really like to know how to do it on the command line.
<poningru> dont remember
<steve__> poningru, ok.  thanks, anyways.
<dpupp> its a sony Vaio PCG-r505/ABW (japanese)
<insomnd> dpupp ya sonys usually fine with linux
<insomnd> although im disappointed with their mp3 players and thumb drives
<dpupp> insmnd, i heard different.. i read that vaio is a #@$% to get working.
<poningru> steve__: here we go
<poningru> show
<rob_p> dpupp:  I've got Ubuntu on my Sony Vaio and everything works great.
<insomnd> dpupp i had a B100B sony vaio
<poningru> apt-cache show mozilla-firefox
<insomnd> worked like a charm
<dpupp> :)
<insomnd> except the screen was too crappy
<insomnd> any ideas on how to get a 5-in-1 TI card reader to work?
<insomnd> thats the only thing i still didnt fix
<steve__> poningru, that works, but it doesn't tell me what version I have installed, and what versions are available.  is it possible to downgrade?
<insomnd> steve__, did u try aptitude?
<steve__> poningru, sorry, I guess it does say what I have installed....
<steve__> insomnd, no I haven't tried aptitude
<poningru> steve__: try this as well
<poningru> apt-cache showpkg
<insomnd> steve__, try aptitude
<steve__> poningru, that's like show, but it gives a bit more information that's generally not useful (reverse dependences, provides, etc)
<steve__> insomnd, ok, I'll take a look at aptitude.
<insomnd> steve__, search for a package it shows installed and most recent version
<bungle_> hi all
<poningru> Hi bungle
<insomnd> man i need to sleep
<insomnd> !sleep
<ubotu> insomnd: I don't know, could you explain it?
<steve__> insomnd, aptitude seems to work, thanks!  now, firefox 1.5 not in backports yet?  heheh
<bungle> what the hell
<insomnd> steve__, i dont think so... but i installed it thru tgz... just extract directory works like a charm
<poningru> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> rumour has it, firefox1.5 is unsupported in breezy but if you would like to install (at your own risk) Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<topyli> steve__: it's a difficult package to backports. a lot of stuff depends on it
<insomnd> works very well on my computer
<poningru> and we should scratch that at your own risk
<poningru> cause it works pretty well on my comp
<poningru> and everyone should switch to 1.6
<poningru> its the trunk btw
<topyli> poningru: doesn't mean it will work for everybody. naturally, it is supported by mozilla.org though.
<topyli> but not by ubuntu
<poningru> topyli: um why wouldnt it work?
<poningru> oh you mean trunk
<poningru> yeah trunk is pretty unstable
<topyli> poningru: no, i mean 1.5. it's unsupported, therefore the risk is yours :)
<poningru> oh that
<poningru> yeah true
<topyli> works well for me too though
<insomnd> so how can I use X like vnc?
<insomnd> start an X server remotely, but have it displayed locally
<insomnd> without vnc
<steve__> insomnd, sssh
<steve__> insomnd, ssh -X user@server
<insomnd> hmm..
<insomnd> so X can run normally on the remote machine?
<insomnd> [server] ?
<insomnd> ok... command successful, but it just gave me a command prompt
<steve__> well, if you ssh'd into a server that does not have X started, and then start X, it will start it for you, but not for the entire server... it will still be a text login.
<Seveas> insomnd, freenx does what you said
<steve__> insomnd, (unless u ssh in as root)
<steve__> insomnd, the -X option tells ssh to accept X packets sent from the server.  i think.
<insomnd> ok
<steve__> insomnd, and the server has to be configured to send those packets.
<insomnd> steve__, ya... i think someting to do with $DISPLAY
<insomnd> argh
<insomnd> maybe later
<steve__> heh
<insomnd> so will all that behave like a normal X session?
<insomnd> rather than a picture of my X session?
<steve__> yeah, as far as i know.
<insomnd> coo
<poningru> wait how can the terminal open up an x session?
<steve__> insomnd, i think there's an option in vnc to go fullscreen, if that's the only problem...
<insomnd> it iwll prolly open it on one of the virtual ones
<poningru> as in does open have another window? or what
<insomnd> steve__, no thats not the only problem, in fact, theres no problem with vnc
<insomnd> just seems like vnc is a bit proprietary
<insomnd> even tho its not
<steve__> o.O
<steve__> ok..
<insomnd> :p
<b0uncer> cups wizards?
<steve__> ^^
<b0uncer> I've got cupsd running, yet no printers, can't access 127.0.0.1:631 etc...
<insomnd> vncviewer -fullscreen does the trick
<insomnd> and a vncserver -geometry xxx -depth 16 does it even better
<steve__> insomnd, anyways, try the ssh -X thing.  works nicely.
<linux_new1> Hi, does anybody know of a yahoo chat client with voice?
<insomnd> i will
<insomnd> now i need sleep tho
<insomnd> :p
<steve__> linux_new1, only on win32, I think.
<steve__> insomnd, good night.
<insomnd> ill try
<insomnd> linux_new1, try skype
<insomnd> not yahoo, but works
<steve__> insomnd, (it doesn't matter if the server is already running X or not)
<ubuntu> good morning
<linux_new1> oh okay then... dont suppose anybody here has ran yahelite on wine?
<insomnd> steve__ ssh -X user@server gave me a console
<tag> I thought multiverse had the non-free flash plugin?
<ubuntu> i finally instal ubuntu 5.10 , my question is how i can install firefox 1.5 final version in ubuntu ?
<poningru> linux_new1: there is kopete
<housetier> how do I report more than one bug for an application? I just reported one bug in xpat2 and would like to report another one, but I can't find the button nor the link
<b0uncer> anybody, help me with cups?
<steve__> insomnd, what did it output on console?
<insomnd> ubuntu, download from mozilla
<ubuntu> i download
<insomnd> steve__, just a regular shell
<poningru> !tell ubuntu about firefox1.5
<steve__> b0uncer, what do u need help w/?
<ubuntu> which command i need tu run for install it ?
<b0uncer> steve__, getting my printer work :/
<poningru> ubuntu: did you get that?
<tag> when will firefox 1.5 be packaged with ubuntu I wonder ;-)
<steve__> insomnd, did you try starting emacs or some graphical program?
<steve__> xclock?
<poningru> tag: not till dapper
<b0uncer> it worked last time, but now cups seems to have bit the dust again
<insomnd> steve 1 sec
<b0uncer> can't get the web-interface open
<tag> that is teh suck
<poningru> 06-04
<linux_new1> ok thnx i will have a look at kopete
<steve__> b0uncer, have you run the config?
<insomnd> holy crap
<b0uncer> steve__, it won't run it anymore
<poningru> tag: why not just download 1.5 yourself and install it?
<insomnd> NIICE
<steve__> b0uncer, what's ur status?
<poningru> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> somebody said firefox1.5 was unsupported in breezy but if you would like to install (at your own risk) Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<b0uncer> I had a working config last time I tried
<tag> because I like automatic package updates and shit
<b0uncer> steve__, status?
<insomnd> steve__, got it
<steve__> insomnd, so you just had to run whatever, right?  :)
<insomnd> quite awesome... howver, i dont know which X is running
<b0uncer> also, cupsd seem sto be dying all the time
<insomnd> steve__, like.. on which display is it tunneling it
<insomnd> i guess i have to read up
<ubuntu> thanks guys
<UncleD> ;] 
<steve__> insomnd, not sure how to answer ur question.  it's using the display ur already using?  heh  have fun reading
<insomnd> so it's basically opening say "gedit" on the server and displaying the contents on localhost:1?
<steve__> insomnd, yes.
<steve__> insomnd, all the work is being done on the server.
<insomnd> ok
<steve__> insomnd, the display instructions are being sent back to ur client
<housetier> am I allowed to only report one bug a day?
<insomnd> steve__, so if i tried to run an X session, would that work? like X :1?
<insomnd> ill try that
<steve__> b0uncer, /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<b0uncer> no such file says my bash
<b0uncer> cupsys is
<b0uncer> and that re/starts all right
<b0uncer> but still it won't help ./
<insomnd> holly crap
<insomnd> it worked
<b0uncer> I think I should be able to access the web-interface of cups config
<b0uncer> but no
<b0uncer> timeout
<insomnd> X :2 gave me an [ctrl] [alt] [F8]  X session, from server
<steve__> b0uncer, does cupsd exist on ur system?
<insomnd> yay
<steve__> insomnd,  what do you mean  [ctrl] [alt] [F8]  X session
<steve__> ?
<b0uncer> yup, it does
<insomnd> steve__, it's like i'm running another X session locally
<b0uncer>  /usr/sbin/cupsd
<steve__> insomnd, oh, instead of F7?
<b0uncer> Listen 127.0.0.1:631
<b0uncer>  <-- that's in the cups.conf, so it should let me in :/ but no...
<steve__> b0uncer, can ur run it?
<insomnd> steve__, ya, sorta how you can do X :2 locally,
<b0uncer> sure I can
<tag> oh alright!
<steve__> b0uncer, did you try localhost:631 in browser?
<insomnd> steve__, but puttin X :2 on the remote ssh gives me a local F8
<b0uncer> steve__, yes, it gives me "timeout"
<steve__> b0uncer, hmmm
<steve__> b0uncer, and it WAS working?
<insomnd> and a subsequent xterm -display :2 opens a terminal.... in the terminal, typing gnome-session does the trick :)
<insomnd> thanks steve__
<steve__> insomnd, no problem.  glad I could help.  :)
<insomnd> steve__, and this is supposed to be encrypted right?
<b0uncer> steve__, yes since I was able to print
<b0uncer> everything worked, but seems like some settings are lost now because I can't open the config :/
<steve__> insomnd, yes, it's encrypted
<b0uncer> damn
<b0uncer> this is what I hate in cups
<insomnd> k
<insomnd> off to bed
<insomnd> ByE :)
<steve__> b0uncer, were u able to run the config before?  or did it just "work"?
<steve__> insomnd, g'nite
<b0uncer> steve__, I was able to run the config
<b0uncer> both the web-interface and that of gnome's
<steve__> k...
<steve__> b0uncer, what does it say when you try to run cupsd?
<b0uncer> nothing?
<b0uncer> just runs
<MAX-17A2> hello
<b0uncer> no output, and doing "ps -e | grep cupsd" gives me 1-4 lines of cupsd
<steve__> b0uncer, ps -A | grep cups
<steve__> oh ok
<GaiaChld> msg jorge i listened to sinead o conner on the way to my new home
<GaiaChld> sorry
<steve__> sorry, b0uncer .. I'm not sure what the problem is.  I'm kinda new to ubuntu, and i was never a cups guru  (don't use it, atm)
<b0uncer> printing seems to suck in linux..just when you get everything set up, it just crashes
<GaiaChld> does 64 bit ubuntu support dual core amd processors ?
<mjr> yes
<steve__> i gotta go to sleep now. work in the morn.
<steve__> 'nite all.
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<b0uncer> now my cupsd die
<b0uncer> died
<b0uncer> exit status 99
<b0uncer> :(
<steve__> g'luck b0uncer .  :)
<GaiaChld> win32 codecs wont work at all in 64 bit environment right ?
<poningru> GaiaChld: nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> GaiaChld: it says here (amoung other things) http://robotgeek.org/blog/easybreezy/
<poningru> iirc
<GaiaChld> thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<starscalling> arg
<starscalling> i have no sound !_!
<gib8> hi
<Gambit-> Anyone know why gnome changes the screen mode after login?
<ubuntu> can i minimize to icon tray  the xchat window?
<gib8> has someone a mainboard with nvidia-chip? becouse with mine there is no usb possible
<vbgunz> ubuntu you can try alltray at alltray.sourceforge.net
<starscalling> wires and cables are fine
<Razor-X> anyone here use flwriter?
<starscalling> but nothing comes out
<starscalling> any clus?
<vbgunz> alltray will help minimize some windows to the tray... I use it now... it is pretty simple... Good night everyone!
<blue-frog> starscalling, on a laptop?
<Razor-X> or rather, fltkutf8
<starscalling> desktop
<AlexMBas> ubuntu, there is a tray-enabled xchat on repository
<AlexMBas> I use it
<starscalling> usually ubuntu detects the sound fine.. but this is a dual install with windows as mian so
<starscalling> seems thats a bit different
<starscalling> xmms is telling me to make sure soundcard is configed right too
<starscalling> so something is borked up somewhere
<GaiaChld> such a shame mandrake does 32 and 64 bit apps and i'm a fan of man but i'm not a fan of mandrake
<Razor-X> starscalling: try a ``cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp''
<blue-frog> starscalling, move your mouse over the soun tray icon, what does it say?
<gib8> r there some problems with nivdia and ubuntu?
<starscalling> Razor-X, /dev/dsp device or resource busy
<poningru> gib8: whats wrong?
<starscalling> blue-frog, the volumes on
<Razor-X> starscalling: ahhh
<gib8> poningru, i cant connect something on my usb
<Razor-X> starscalling: something's probably using the sound card
<starscalling> ive installed alsamixergui and its not got all my stuff in there either for some reason
<gib8> poningru, i also cant mount by hand
<starscalling> Razor-X, i know the card works
<gib8> poningru, mount is in D-Status by usb
<starscalling> the setup works from windows boot
<poningru> gib8: wow I think thats a good thing
<Razor-X> starscalling: are you sure Ubuntu has the right drivers loaded?
<starscalling> thats probably it right there
<poningru> ;)
<starscalling> how can i make sure
<poningru> mounting ones hand is never a good thing :)
<Razor-X> starscalling: my test above, once it passes, Ubuntu is working fine
<gib8> poningru, yeah but automount also doesnt work
<starscalling> ...
<poningru> hmm
<gib8> poningru, that is why i tried by hand
<starscalling> how can i check what its running
<starscalling> or change it
<Razor-X> try a ``killall esd'' or a ``killall artsd'' and try again
<poningru> so its a hd on a usb right?
<ubuntu> alexmbass  where?
<gib8> poningru, yes, i tried both
<poningru> that is weird
<poningru> do you have hotplug disabled or something?
<starscalling> o shit
<gib8> poningru, no, everything is enable, but in devicemanager i only see3 of my 6usb-ports
<starscalling> i bet im not in the audio group
<starscalling> brb
<Razor-X> is it minded if I paste three lines in the channel?
<starscalling> dam thats not it
<shadygrove> I need help with a Turtle Beach Montego II (snd-au8830)
<gib8> i read something about false architecture of nivdia-chips
<poningru> gib8: oh thats probably because they just repeat the 3 ports into 6
<shadygrove> cat /proc/asound/cards shows --no cards--
<shadygrove> but the snd-au8830 module (and associated modules) are loaded
<GaiaChld> shadygrove i had an oem version of that and i was even running windows and it was not a pleasant experience.  well, i had to RMA but it was an OEM version.
<gib8> poningru, it shows in devicemanger when i have the usb-stick conected, that its there, but i cant connect to this :(
<shadygrove> this card works under XP with the windows reference driver
<poningru> gib8: that is weird
<Razor-X> errr, can I paste three lines in the channel about a compile error?
<paul__> hi, i've just tried to install "kubuntu", the install progresses fine, i get to the init 5 stage (startx) and it loads the gui screen, however just hangs there as if it gets stuck through the loading
<poningru> have you tried plugging it in and restarting?
<poningru> see if it is detected during start up
<blue-frog> Razor-X, pastebin.com
<GaiaChld> shadygrove then it must not be very linux supported because i must have gotten the one right before that one
<gib8> poningru, in devicemanger there is: nforce2 usb controller
<Razor-X> blue-frog: I guess, I still think there should be a form-function limit, but oh well
<paul__> is there anyone here who could give me pointers as to where i can look to resolve this? I'm a little screwed as i dont really have a pc i can google with
<gib8> poningru, yes when i plugin and start, its hangs on LVM
<poningru> hmm
<gib8> poningru, becuse it means there is a new hd
<paul__> for example, is there a setup function that i can run from the console to rejig the settings for 'startx'
<shadygrove> GaiaChld: alsa-project.org shows it as supported and I walked through their howto but no luck
<Razor-X> http://pastebin.com/449343
<gib8> poningru, and then it trys to mount
<poningru> gib8: if its connected through usb it shouldnt hang
<shadygrove> GaiaChld: I'll give a shout out to my lug and see if I can ghet somehelp there
<gib8> poningru, ah okay ;)
<GaiaChld> you are fortunate
<Razor-X> I have a problem getting FlWriter (FLTKUTF8) to compile, I gave the configure file ``enable-xft'' so I'm thinking that's the problem, but I want that feature
<gib8> poningru, thats not good *g*
<eViL_> Is there an easyer way to upgrade the kernel on Ubuntu like there is in slackware (going to the /testing directory of Slackware CD2) ?
<poningru> it should be the same as rebooting with a usb stick
<gib8> poningru, and all this extern devices worked on my laptop with ubuntu
<Razor-X> eViL_: apt isn't easy enough for you? :P
<eViL_> how do I use it ?
<eViL_> what should I do with APT ?
<Razor-X> eViL_: use apt/synaptic/aptitude to snag a kernel
<GaiaChld> paul i'd post to ubuntuforums.com and give as much technical information about your computer as possible.
<Razor-X> I mean... when someone says Slackware, dare I say, *easy*, you should reevaluate your statement there :P
<eViL_> how ?
<poningru> gib8: yeah I have no idea sorry dude
<gib8> poningru, okay thx 4 trying
<afd_> hi! I've added a new hard-disk and I've mounted it in /mnt. That's because Gnome didn't add its disk icon in nautilus. How can I get it to appear, just like for the cdrom?
<Razor-X> eViL_: which of the three (if any) do you use?
<eViL_> witch package should I search for ?
<eViL_> yes
<eViL_> apt-get
<Madpilot> eViL_: if you've done all the updates to Ubuntu, you should already be running the most recent available kernel...
<eViL_> but I'm not very familiar with this things...
<Razor-X> eViL_: ``apt-get search linux'' should do the trick
<starscalling> 0000:01:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<starscalling> 0000:01:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 04)
<Razor-X> but as Madpilot says, your kernel should be up to date
<eViL_> ok
<eViL_> thanks
<starscalling> there's my card in lspci too
<GaiaChld> afd, if i knew the exact answer i'd tell you but i had to fiddle with /etc/fstab for a long time to access my other drive.
<Razor-X> might I suggest you switch to aptitude?
<Madpilot> eViL_: there was a kernel update about a week ago
<poningru> afd_: just make a symlink to that folder?
<GaiaChld> doing alot of google searches
<Razor-X> it works the same as apt-get
<poningru> and change the icon
<Razor-X> but it does a few things better, and even has a curses interface, if you're so inclined
<blue-frog> afd_, add a line to /etc/fstab
<afd_> blue-frog, I've added. /dev/sdb1       /mnt/sdb1       ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<poningru> blue-frog: he already has mounted it
<linx> has anyone installed Call of Duty using iso?
<nico__> hello
<nico__> can somebody help me?
<nico__> i have a quite simple problem
<linx> wats wrong?
<poningru> nico__: dont ask to ask
<poningru> just ask
<nico__> i want to compile c
<blue-frog> afd_, so what is your problem, am not i understand?
<poningru> !build
<ubotu> If you want to build software, you need the build-essential package to start with
<nico__> but i don't have the .h files
<blue-frog> afd_, so what is your problem, am not sure i understand?
<nico__> no stdio.h anywhere
<afd_> poningru, blue-frog, I can make a link, but I want the drive icon, and the drive listed in the top level in nautilus tree
<Razor-X> nico__: it's part of build-essentials
<nico__> ^^
<linx> i need help with cedega 5.0 and installing COD from iso can anyone help?
<poningru> afd_: yeah just change the icon
<poningru> right click it and there is a tab that allows you to do that
<nico__> thanks a lot
<afd_> poningru, that's a workaround to a problem. I want to solve the problem, or know how to solve it
<shadygrove> should my Montego II soundcard show up with 'lcpci' even if it is not configured correctly?
<poningru> yeah I dont know exactly sorry dude
<blue-frog> afd_,  try /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 defaults 0 2
<shadygrove> b/c it isn't
<blue-frog> afd_, sudo mkdir /media/sdb1  of course
<poningru> hao2lian is that you?
<afd_> blue-frog, sounds good. Let me try
<Moe|Joe|c> hey peopl
<Moe|Joe|c> ee
<blue-frog> afd_, when fstab has bee changed   sudo umount /mnt/sdb1  then sudo mount -a
<Moe|Joe|c> does anyone know of a decent guide for 5.10 on how to install apps and stuff?
<Moe|Joe|c> like http://ubuntuguide.org/
<poningru> shadygrove: are you hao2lian?
<Madpilot> Moe|Joe|c: wiki.ubuntu.com
<blue-frog> Moe|Joe|c, wii.ubuntu.com > starterguide
<poningru> Moe|Joe|c: yes
<foampeace> does debian have the latest firefox?
<shadygrove> poningru: nope
<nico__> arf... it doesnt' work
<nico__> can't find sdl-cofig....
<Madpilot> foampeace: packages.debian.org & search
<poningru> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html
<Moe|Joe|c> thanks everyone :)
<linx> no one helps me >.<
<poningru> linx: I dont think its possible to install cod on linux dude
<poningru> trust me I would be all over that if I could
<foampeace> does anyone know what happens if you mix debian apt sources to ubuntu apt sources?
* poningru cant wait to get his cod2
<Moe|Joe|c> Call Of Duty?
<poningru> foampeace: it breaks ubuntu
<Moe|Joe|c> u can install it on their
<Moe|Joe|c> use cedega
<Moe|Joe|c> to emulate it
<poningru> Moe|Joe|c: um no
<GaiaChld> foampeace its not advised, you should stick to ubuntu if possible.  i have used debian sources before and they worked but things can break
<poningru> too much money/hassle
<linx> using cedega
<foampeace> poningru: you tried it?
<linx> 5.0
<poningru> foampeace: I have had to fix stuff before but on a friends comp
<shadygrove> adios all
<poningru> foampeace: it depends on which package it is
<GaiaChld> foampeace yeah i dont advise it
<Madpilot> foampeace: there've been people in here before w/ badly broken Ubuntus from mixing repos...
<linx> i used "sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop" for both cds but when it asks me for the 2nd cd during installation it won't install cause it doesn't find it i guess
<poningru> linx: um what are you talking about dude?
<linx> installin cod on cedega 5.0
<poningru> linx: oh gotcha
<b0uncer> no working printer configuration :/
<poningru> sorry /me has no exp in that
<linx> no problem
<b0uncer> when I do "poff" and get out of the net, I get "access denied" when trying to open up the cups web interface
<linx> i tried installing CDemu
<linx> but when i do the modprobe it says there is no such module
<b0uncer> when I have net started via pon then I only get "timeout"
<aftertaf> what isthe recommended kernel for a biprocessor amd 64bit ?
<Madpilot> b0uncer: System menu --> Admin --> Printing
<rapha> What would be as light as possible and as easy to set up as possible a POP3 server for Ubuntu (it should just serve the local users' mailboxen)
<b0uncer> Madpilot, it won't open up
<starscalling> ah ha!
<starscalling> i think i know whats up
<poningru> !pop3
<Kamping_Kaiser> rapha: try qpopper
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, poningru
<starscalling> how can i switch my system from using one sound card to another?
<starscalling> i e
<starscalling> not that onboard pos
<b0uncer> Madpilot, I've seen enough today to tell this: cups is restricting my access to all the config tools, and will not give me printers either though cupsd is running
<b0uncer> web-interface gives me either a "timeout" (when I'm connected to internet) or "access denied" (when I'm not connected)
<allison_1984> any help on installing lmms ?
<rapha> Kamping_Kaiser: thx
<Madpilot> b0uncer: the menu item won't open? what about the rest of the admin tools on the menu?
<b0uncer> Madpilot, everything else works, but everything cups-related or printer-related will not open
<b0uncer> every such tool dies on timeout
<b0uncer> takes minutes to open, then gives an error
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  did you add backports repository?
<allison_1984> aftertaf > I think I did, then I did the reload, and then still nothing...
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  id start afresh with your sources.list. use the !easysources srcipt to make you a new one, and paste over your old one with it.
<allison_1984> aftertaf > I am going the long way...like u asked me....downloaded the tar file
<allison_1984> aftertaf > still the command line cannot even find the files I downloaded ......
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  not an easy path to tread if you're new.... and may have dependencies that you'll end up downloading via backports....
<aftertaf> allison_1984:  pv msg?
<allison_1984> yes
<allison_1984> #allison
<shadygrove> just wanted to let folks know my Montego II is working now
<b0uncer> Madpilot, could it be that the problem is caused by something that also seems to prevent me from using nmap..?
<shadygrove> somebody mentioned lspci, shich I had not checked
<b0uncer> nmap tells me it can't figure out which interface to route the packets through?
<b0uncer> huh?
<shadygrove> I moved my PCI cards around and on the next boot I go a startup sound
<shadygrove> everything checks out now
<Madpilot> b0uncer: no idea - do all the rest of your web connection things work?
<starscalling> i wonder if its in the bios
<starscalling> !_!
<ubotu> starscalling: I give up, what is it?
<b0uncer> Madpilot, yes...nmap can scan internet addresses (ips) but 127.0.0.1 is a problem
<b0uncer> ?
<b0uncer> whatta..?
<b0uncer> I can't even open up my gnome-network-prefences
<b0uncer> something is sucking now and badly
<Kamping_Kaiser> hvae you lost loopback?
<raphink> b0uncer: give the result of `grep localhost /etc/hosts'
<b0uncer> Kamping_Kaiser, yea seems like that
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, Gnome uses loopback to work
<Kamping_Kaiser> so if it's not there, you have big issues on the Gnome front
<b0uncer> yea that fixed the nmap problem
<b0uncer> but I don't have port 631 open though it ought to be?
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's printing
<b0uncer> NOW it works
<b0uncer> :)
<b0uncer> heh
<b0uncer> damn I hate cups
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you shouldnt need it open
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<b0uncer> and why on earth will my loopback device not start upon startup?
<aftertaf> no auto lo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> borked networking?
<b0uncer> aftertaf, no auto lo
<b0uncer> :<
<b0uncer> I used to have
<poningru> wtf is the matter with your comp b0uncer ?
<raphink> b0uncer: grep 'auto lo' /etc/network/interfaces
<b0uncer> and I used to have my internet started at boot...it won't work anymore
<b0uncer> this new Ubuntu sucks on these matters
<aftertaf> b08y:  did you TOUCH anything?
<Kamping_Kaiser> b0uncer: did you upgrade to it?
<leboo> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<b0uncer> raphink, got "auto lo"
<b0uncer> Kamping_Kaiser, yeah I did
<Kamping_Kaiser> b0uncer: what ubuntu are you running?
<b0uncer> Kamping_Kaiser, breezy badger
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh
<derek[] > Hi
<derek[] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5411
<aftertaf> hi derek[]  whats the problem?
<derek[] > how do I install w32codecs package?
<Madpilot> !w32codecs
<aftertaf> !w32codecs
<AdmiralCrunch> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<aftertaf> nope....
<Madpilot> bleh... too long for the bot
<aftertaf> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Madpilot> AdmiralCrunch: that doesn't work anymore
<derek[] > AdmiralCrunch, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5411
<leboo> !info romanian
<Madpilot> derek[] : go to that RestrictedFormats wiki page
<aftertaf> derek[] :  add this to sources.list http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5411
<aftertaf> doh.
<AdmiralCrunch> lame
<aftertaf> not that   deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all       <-----------this
<derek[] > ok
<Madpilot> AdmiralCrunch: lawyers
<aftertaf> then apt-get update
<b0uncer> hey when does Xchat 2.6 come into ubuntu reposities?
<AdmiralCrunch> Sorry, haven't been on ubuntu in almost a month
<aftertaf> b0uncer:  when you update to dapper ;)
<Seveas> b0uncer, all in good time
<derek[] > aftertaf, I don't want to update everything
<Madpilot> b0uncer: in April, when Dapper is released
<blue-frog> derek[] , wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb  then sudo dpkg -i w32*
<b0uncer> Madpilot, you're saying it won't come before it?
<aftertaf> derek[] :  you wont, but you need to tell apt about the new packages in the repos
<derek[] > k
<aftertaf> blue-frog:  thx... there is that too :)
<Astxist> strange I have 2.6 on breezy
<Madpilot> b0uncer: it might be available thru the backports
<derek[] > thanks blue-frog
<Astxist> heh that's probably where I got it
<b0uncer> Madpilot, does ubuntu provide package updates other than those which are broken, before new release versions?
<b0uncer> or do I just have to wait for 6 months before I get somethin gnew
<blue-frog> derek[] , do not add the repo bacause if you forget to disable it afterwards you're going to udpadte things you don't want to update
<b0uncer> *something new
<aftertaf> b0uncer:  if it a stable release i think it gets included
<Madpilot> b0uncer: only security updates & broken apps will get included
<b0uncer> aftertaf, how do I do the trick: compile a package and package it so that I can install and uninstall it through synaptic?
<b0uncer> Madpilot, that sucks :)
<derek[] > aftertaf, "deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all" this whole line?
<b0uncer> I need to get something like that one site (can't remember its name) which provides new apps' rpm packages for Fedora
<b0uncer> or then a tool which enables me to create debs for myself
<Madpilot> b0uncer: too much of that and you'll have problems upgrading to Dapper in April...
<Starfire> can somehow help me figure out -why- my sound isn't working when my chip is supported by alsa, alsamixer is turned up, but no sound output from anywhere. even no errors
<derek[] > W: GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<derek[] > W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<blue-frog> b0uncer, apt-get install checkinstall and google for it to know how to use it
<derek[] > aftertaf,
<b0uncer> Madpilot, which package do I need from synaptic, if I get errors from a missing glib when compiling stuff?
<b0uncer> there's only glibc-doc and that's not it I guess
<b0uncer> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<b0uncer> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<b0uncer> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<b0uncer> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<b0uncer> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<grant_> Do any of you guys know how to change screen resolution in GDM?
<Kimppa> hello. How can I with grep use several keywords? As in "cat #ubuntu.log | grep keyword1 AND keyword2"?
<Astxist> grant_, system prefrences screen resolution
<grant_> Astxist. That changes the resolution withing GNOME, but GDM/Login Screen is still wrong resolution.
<Astxist> oh no idea how to change that
<aftertaf> derek[] :  that doesnt matter
<derek[] > aftertaf, ?
<onkarshinde> grant_: I don't think you can change resolution of GDM.
<grant_> I have tried adding a Modeline and such into xorg.conf, but nothing seems to change it.
<derek[] > aftertaf, verification doesn't matter?
<grant_> It's more the refresh rate that is incorrect.
<aftertaf> derek[] :  not this time.
<B|4ckm0r3> hi all!i can't use the nvidia drivers with dapper...actually i'm using nv!is there a way to do it or i have to wait until a new upgrade?
<derek[] > aftertaf, then when?
<b0uncer> Madpilot, I haven't played with compiling apps too much, so how do I remove a self-compiled app from my pc if I need to do that?
<b0uncer> is it something like "make uninstall" ?
<aftertaf> B|4ckm0r3:  upgrade again now, it should work. does for me.
<onkarshinde> b0uncer: what are you trying to compile?
<Kamping_Kaiser> B|4ckm0r3: yeh, newly in
<Kamping_Kaiser> same problem :)
<aftertaf> derek[] :  then you apt-get install w32codecs
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  its broken again?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but I'm sucking on vesa, as nv wont work
<B|4ckm0r3> aftertaf:  i've upgraded 1 hour ago (it upgraded all the X stuff)
<b0uncer> onkarshinde, trying Xchat 2.6
<rapha> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks again... was as easy as apt-get install & worked :)
<aftertaf> ah ok. not toucing it then for now :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rapha: cool :)
<onkarshinde> b0uncer: 'make uninstall' should do. By the way, xhcat 2.6 is in backports
<Madpilot> b08y: no idea, it sounds like you've done more compiling than I have :)
<derek[] > aftertaf, WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<grant_> There must be a way to change refresh rate/resolution for GDM, It's a nuisance, seeing it doubled everytime I turn on my computer.
<derek[] >   w32codecs
<b0uncer> onkarshinde, what's "backports"
<Kamping_Kaiser> it did on a server i run, so glad it worked for you rapha :)
<B|4ckm0r3> Kamping_Kaiser:  have you solved it?:P
<Kamping_Kaiser> B|4ckm0r3: no, i havent tried :)
<onkarshinde> !tell b0uncer about backports
<b0uncer> and Madpilot how does it prevent me from upgrading to dapper then?
* Kamping_Kaiser changes srouces list to au.archive for a dist-upgrade
<onkarshinde> b0uncer: Backport is repos for some apps backported to Breezy
<Starfire> can somehow help me figure out -why- my sound isn't working when my chip is supported by alsa, alsamixer is turned up, but no sound output from anywhere. even no errors
<z3r0x> Starfire, laptop?
<aftertaf> Starfire:  lsmod | grep sound > do you see soundcore?
<onkarshinde> Starfire: What are you trying to play?
<z3r0x> Starfire, my laptop for example needs to unmute the external amplifier
<derek[] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5412
<Starfire> soundcore is there
<Starfire> and yes, laptop
<Starfire> the external amp -should- be unmuted
<z3r0x> Starfire, amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<blue-frog> derek[] , wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb  then sudo dpkg -i w32*
<blue-frog> derek[] , would be over by now...
<Starfire> holy moly
<starscalling> !restricted formats
<ubotu> methinks restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Starfire> and there is
<Starfire> SOUND!
<z3r0x> ^^
<Starfire> i totally missed that setting in the volume control
<derek[] > blue-frog, k
<Starfire> i feel SO stupid
<Starfire> thanks
<z3r0x> np
<Starfire> i thought the amp was unmuted
<Starfire> but no
<starscalling> what was you fix Starfire
<TuntisUBUNTU> Hello?
<starscalling> for me i had to turn off onboard sound >_<
<z3r0x> Starfire, it was unmuted but you have to mute it
<TuntisUBUNTU> How do I remove systems from the GRUB menu?
<z3r0x> TuntisUBUNTU, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Starfire> open up volume control in gnome and go to edit > preference and check off the external amp
<TuntisUBUNTU> how, I do not have access to it and in Ubuntu, there's no root
<aftertaf> TuntisUBUNTU:  sudo
<TuntisUBUNTU> you're telling me to use some weird vim?
<z3r0x> TuntisUBUNTU, you can also use nano :)
<aftertaf> TuntisUBUNTU:  sudo gedit
<onkarshinde> !tell TuntisUBUNTU about root
<derek[] > blue-frog, sudo dpkg -i w32* <--- this should be done by being in the directory containing the downloaded file?
<Starfire> how come the external amp is muted by default>
<Starfire> ?
<Starfire> makes no sense
<z3r0x> don't know
<Kamping_Kaiser> derek[] : yes
<derek[] > k
<TuntisUBUNTU> how do I remove systems from the file, just remove them?
<z3r0x> yes
<blue-frog> derek[] , if you launch the command from the same terminal window from where u did wget it will work as it will be from the same directory
<onkarshinde> TuntisUBUNTU: At the end there is listing.
<z3r0x> so I go to bed
<z3r0x> cya guys
<TuntisUBUNTU> Erm, I removed them now
<aftertaf> TuntisUBUNTU:  and if its old kernels that you want to remove, you can get them in synaptic, which will also update your grub for you
<derek[] > blue-frog, oh. I didn't do wget.. I just copied the url to firefox
<TuntisUBUNTU> Er, not exactly...
<Starfire> now to get wireless working w/ WPA
<TuntisUBUNTU> just want to already delete that old Kubuntu partition
<sveri> hi, i even installed apache and apache2 on my system, then i removed apache, and now i cant get apache2 working, i even deleted the config files in /etc/apache2/* and now i cant get them back, removing and reinstalling doesn't help, is there a way to completely remove and reinstall apache2?
<TuntisUBUNTU> So, I removed references to the old stuff, can I leave blank spaces after "OTHER OPERATING SYSTEMS"?
<TuntisUBUNTU> (I just don't want to break my grub.)
<onkarshinde> TuntisUBUNTU: Sure you can
<z3r0x> sveri, apt-get remove --purge apache2
<TuntisUBUNTU> So, I save the file?
<z3r0x> sveri, with sudo, of course
<onkarshinde> TuntisUBUNTU: Yup.
<neutrino> Hello to all of you. The first time i come here
<sveri> z3r0x: ok, i'll try that
<aftertaf> welcome/bienvenue neutrino  :] 
<TuntisUBUNTU> Do I need to execute some command now?
<neutrino> bienvenue  aftertaf are you frensh?
<z3r0x> TuntisUBUNTU, did you save?
<allison_1984> aftertaf > Is the list of sources that you gave me comprehensive ? I am doing an apt-get update on those sources .....!!!
<heatxsink> nice
<TuntisUBUNTU> yes
<heatxsink> anyone in here have a fglrx compatible video card?  I'm having problems with my laptop displaying to an external monitor properly
<derek[] > is there some program like 'digital post-its'?
<aftertaf> neutrino:  no but i live in rouen ;)
<z3r0x> TuntisUBUNTU, then you can reboot if you want :)
<Madpilot> derek[] : Tomboy
<TuntisUBUNTU> Ermm, i'll do that later...
<derek[] > Madpilot, ok
<allison_1984> aftertaf > vous etes francais ?
<onkarshinde> derek[] : if size of notes is not very big then there is notes applet in gnome.
<sveri> z3r0x: that didn't do the trick
<onkarshinde> derek[] : you can add it to panel from right click panel, add to panel
<derek[] > hehe , Tom Sawyer
<derek[] > onkarshinde, ah, I see! Thanks!
<OdeLon> Hi, is there a way to restart the second phase of installation from scratch?
<onkarshinde> OdeLon: Not really
<heatxsink> anyone?
<Seveas> OdeLon, ehy do you need that?
<heatxsink> anyone?
<Myrtti> what
<neutrino> I am having a problem with my ext2 partition do you know any tool to check the partition other than fsck??
<OdeLon> One of the packages was corrupt and now I only have a command line interface. startx does nothing.
<z3r0x> sveri, maybe with --fix-missing? apt-get install --fix-missing apache2
<Madpilot> heatxsink: I've got a 9600XT in my desktop, if that helps at all...
<neutrino> i think it is not working fine
<Seveas> OdeLon, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<z3r0x> sveri, but I'm not sure though...check the man page
<heatxsink> Madpilot:  do you have dual screens?
<OdeLon> And for some reason, I don't have root access - the installer didn't ask for a root password.
<sveri> z3r0x: thx, again, i'll try that too
<Seveas> !tell OdeLon about root
<heatxsink> Madpilot:  I have a X600 in my laptop I think they are relatively close
<Madpilot> heatxsink: nope, just one. the card does have dual output, though
<heatxsink> I'm trying to get it to do dual screens
<OdeLon> Thanks Seveas
<heatxsink> cause I have this external LCD just sitting here
<heatxsink> would be nice to actually use it for something :-)
<onkarshinde> OdeLon: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<neutrino> I am having a problem with my ext2 partition do you know any tool to check the partition other than fsck??
<OdeLon> What about the rest of the missing packages? I don't know which ones I've missed...
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  there arent any...
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  argh, ok i misread...
<Seveas> OdeLon, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that depends on all of the default install
<Seveas> so thy will be installed
<aftertaf> heheh OdeLon if the pc is on the net, you'll need to modify your apt sources first.
<onkarshinde> OdeLon: you can try 'sudo dpkg-recnfigure ubuntu-desktop' and then you will know if anything is missing
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  sudo nano /etc/apt:sources;list will let you edit this list
<derek[] > onkarshinde, thanks, stickynotes is just what i needed.
<derek[] > onkarshinde, btw, where are you from?
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: not for basic install
<Gambit-> hi chaps
<onkarshinde> derek[] : form India
<Gambit-> I have some data for the wiki, would someone be willing to add it for me?
<derek[] > onkarshinde, so did I guess
<OdeLon> Thanks guys. Trying all that now.
<aftertaf> Gambit-:  log yourself on and you can add it.
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  no nano ?
<Gambit-> aftertaf, I didn't really want to go through the effort of creating a user account, etc.
<aftertaf> lol!
<z3r0x> ^^
<OdeLon> :( nano: command not found
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  ok..... no nano ;)
<z3r0x> OdeLon, so take vi
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  did sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop give you any clues?
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  you can also enable internet on your sources.list by running sudo apt-setup and editing by hand... which will put you in vim
<onkarshinde> derek[] : and how did you guess?
<OdeLon> afteraf: The computer is not on the net at the moment, so I guess it can't find anything.
<derek[] > onkarshinde, "shinde"
<onkarshinde> derek[] : do you know someone from India?
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  ok. that solves that then ;)
<OdeLon> hehe
<derek[] > onkarshinde, I myself am here
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  will it be on the net soon?
<OdeLon> Anything I can do with the install CD?
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  try the dpkg command you got before.....
<aftertaf> and it'll try to read from the cd.
<onkarshinde> derek[] : then why name derek?
<derek[] > onkarshinde, internet nickname
<aftertaf> lool onkarshinde :] 
<derek[] > onkarshinde, btw Indians have such names..
<linux_new1> Hi I'm tryin to install wine from the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 . I get up to the cvs login bit but after I enter the password cvs it keeps saying "PAM authenticate error: User not known to the underlying authentication module" what should I do?
<onkarshinde> derek[] : :)
<ines> salut
<OdeLon> afteraf: I might get it online later today. Running with the CD in doesn't do anything.
<onkarshinde> linux_new1: install from synaptic
<linux_new1> ok
<linux_new1> how do i do that
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  try this:   sudo apt-get -f install
<onkarshinde> linux_new1: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<aftertaf> linux_new1:  you run synaptic, and choose wine, then click Apply!
<linux_new1> :D i isee
<linux_new1> thanks
<OdeLon> OK... that tells me that "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 11 not upgraded."
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> thats good.... means nothing hanging around uncofigured
<allison_1984> aftertaf : install is taking place, slowly but surely....thanks... !....
<aftertaf> allison_1984:   ;)
<onkarshinde> OdeLon: Then you should do 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  try that^^^^^   and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<OdeLon> Once the computer is on the net?
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  you can try now, with the cd.... for net updates, you'll need to modify your sources.list.
<derek[] > For some reason I'm not anymore able to type tilde.. whether with pressing shift or without it, only ` types
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  which you can do now too via vim
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  try now:   sudo apt-get install nano
<aftertaf> nano is easier
<aftertaf> though vim rocks
* Starfire is wondering when firefox 1.5 will be backported
<Starfire> real men use vim
<kestas> !tell kestas about libdecss
<kestas> !tell kestas about libcss
<kestas> argh
<Gambit---> well someone who /can/ log in to the wiki, would you like to add a section for me?
<khalif> Morning to all!
<khalif> :)
<ulinskie> anybody! how come I cannot browse another windows computer in ubuntu hoary samba?
<OdeLon> Yuck "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault".
<khalif> Would anyone happen to know how to install icons?
<Myrtti> ulinskie: you've got smbfs installed?
<khalif> Since I don't know what that is, I would have to say no, LOL!
<khalif> My bad you weren't talking to me. Soory noob here, lol!
<allison_1984> aftertaf > lmms is installed, says so in the synaptics P manager.......why can't I see it ? like a tangible icon to open it ?
<khalif> I know that I have to compile themes first before I install, but I don't have the first clue on what I would need to do to install icons. could anyone shed a little light?
<poningru> !theme
<ubotu> poningru: What?
<poningru> !themes
<poningru> !tell khalif about themes
<poningru> !theme is <reply> see !themes
<ubotu> poningru: okay
<poningru> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks poningru :)
<solka> !themes
<poningru> allison_1984: try opening up a terminal
<khalif> I appreciate any help that I can get.... :)
<poningru> and type in lmms
<dpupp> anyone know how i can fix this; checking for XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext... no
<dpupp> configure: error: something went wrong when checking for Xdbe (double buffer extension)
<solka> !KDEthemes
<poningru> !kdetheme
<ubotu> poningru: No idea
<NetGrunt> hi there ubuntuers
<poningru> !kdetheme is <reply> Kdethemes
<ubotu> poningru: okay
<poningru> !kdethemes
<NetGrunt> does anybody know how can I install the tahoma font under Ubuntu 5.10 ? Thanks
<poningru> awesome
<poningru> !fonts
<ubotu> somebody said fonts was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<cafuego> NetGrunt: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<NetGrunt> cafuego : I already have msttcorefonts
<NetGrunt> from 5.04
<derek[] > What's the GUI based FTP program for linux?
<NetGrunt> root@gong:~ # dpkg -l | grep mstt
<NetGrunt> ii  msttcorefonts                         1.2ubuntu2                         Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<poningru> derek[] : gftp
<poningru> derek[] : there are many
<cafuego> NetGrunt: Hmm, does it not include Tahoma?
<poningru> NetGrunt: I am pretty sure it does include it
<poningru> its owned by ms
<poningru> hmm weird
<cafuego> !find Tahoma
<eruin> anyone come across this in dapper? (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libGLcore.so
<NetGrunt> root@gong:/usr/share/fonts # find . -name "*ahoma*" -print
<NetGrunt> nothing
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'Tahoma' returned no results.
<cafuego> NetGrunt: It's not a free font then.
<NetGrunt> cafuego, that's why I installed msttcorefonts
<NetGrunt> but still no luck
<poningru> http://www.pipian.com/anime/tahoma.htm
<poningru> just install from there
<cafuego> NetGrunt: No, Tahoma would be even less free. As in: not available.
<khalif> anyone know how to install icons?
<ryan_> hellou people
<Insipid> cafuego: you use an nvidia card in ubuntu?
<cafuego> Insipid: Yes
<eruin> Tahoma is supposed to be installed by the msttcorefonts package
<NetGrunt> cafuego, it used to be on 5.04 ;)
<Insipid> cafuego: binaries?
<cafuego> eruin: Actually, it's not.
<poningru> !font
<ryan_> wondering... is there any command that i can type in ubuntu, from the standard gnome terminal, to open another instance of the gnome terminal?
<ubotu> poningru: Do they come in packets of five?
<poningru> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<cafuego> Insipid: Prebuilt, yes. amd64. Works fine
<Ng> tahoma isn't available under a redistribution license
<Ng> you will need to own it via windows/office
<poningru> !font is <reply> fonts
<ubotu> okay, poningru
<cafuego> Copy tahoma.ttf from any windows box to ~/.fonts
<Insipid> cafuego:  Man, I have been living the google life for about a week and i can't figure out why im having such a strange issue with my nvidia card..
<eruin> Ng, ah, right, I was thinking of trebuchet
* eruin slaps self
<NetGrunt> ubotu, that's good thanks
<ubotu> NetGrunt: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<cafuego> Insipid: Old card?
<Insipid> cafuego:  Ill explain the situation.. one sec
<poningru> ryan_: dude just type gnome-terminal
<cafuego> Insipid: I'm actually going to run off again, I have house guests.
<poningru> cafuego: entertaining people?
<Madpilot> good night, all
<Insipid> cafuego:  okay
<cafuego> poningru: jdub and his wife, actually.
<poningru> woah
<poningru> didnt know you guys lived close
<poningru> cya
<poningru> have fun
<cafuego> We don't :-)
<poningru> visiting for ?
* cafuego has just been setting up wifi for 'im
<cafuego> poningru: They're attending OSDC 2005 for a few days
<poningru> ah ic
* Kamping_Kaiser has revelation. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> installing the linux-686-smp kernel will keep me up to date with stuff i need
<Kamping_Kaiser> *slaps head*
<OdeLon> I am getting an error with dpkg now "dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signale (Broken pipe)"
<OdeLon> It is trying to install the blt package.
<poningru> OdeLon: ?
<OdeLon> Yes poningru?
<NetGrunt> thanks
<NetGrunt> bye
<OdeLon> I am running "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --fix-missing" still got over a gig of stuff to fix :(
<poningru> OdeLon: blt package?
<poningru> oh
<NetGrunt> woop, wrong button
<OdeLon> Yeah - blt_2.4z-3ubuntu1_i386.dev
<OdeLon> Yeah - blt_2.4z-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<ryan_> thanks poningru
<poningru> ryan_: yep
<NetGrunt> I have gkrellm2 installed. Every time I click on the "Show Desktop" Icon, it minimizes gkrellm2 as well. Does anybody know how can I prevent that ?
<poningru> OdeLon: hmm ic did you build this yourself?
<poningru> or where did you download it from?
-pone:#ubuntu- Besucht mal unseren neuer Chat: mIRC: /server -m irc.BlueChat.org ||
<pone> Besucht mal unser neuer Chat: mIRC: /server -m irc.FreeIRC ||
<Kamping_Kaiser> woot
<allison_1984> lmms is installed, says so in the synaptics P manager.......why can't I see it ? like a tangible icon to open it ?
<christian_> hi all
<christian_> a little problem:
<christian_> i installed my ubuntu over a pc
<poningru> allison_1984: take a look at my previous comment to you
<christian_> the i add my old debian disk, i save data and now i want to use this disk as a new data storage unit
<fishdish> hmm, anyone intersted ina media center pc?
<poningru> fishdish: I am
<allison_1984> I didn't see it, got disconnected
<poningru> allison_1984: oh just type lmms into a terminal
<christian_> but i discover in fstab my cdrom is /dev/hdb and my two old partition over debian disk is /dev/hdb1 and /dev/hdb5. Is it possible?
<poningru> christian_: what happend now?
<poningru> so you just want to mount your old debian disk?
<christian_> Now how to delete the two partition from this disk and use it as a second one-partitioned disk?
<poningru> christian_: I dont understand what you are trying to say
<christian_> disk manager says this disk is not accessible
<fishdish> i got a few P4 630 @ 3.0 GHz/512 RAM @ 400 MHz/ 200 GB SATA hd / dvb -receiver / remote control / boots separately as a DVD player and a computer / license for Win XP Media Center Edition but i'll ship it default with Ubuntu + Windows install CD
<christian_> poningru, i want to delete all the partitions in this disk
<poningru> sigh
<christian_> and create a new one
<poningru> fishdish: dont spam here
<poningru> especially for win
<poningru> christian_: oh ic
<Ng> christian_: you can use fdisk or parted to delete/create partitions
<fishdish> yeps, but i'm putting uvuntu on them configured as a media centre
<fishdish> ubuntu
<fishdish> the hard part is the remote control though in configuring the device
<fishdish> it's liek an infrared keyboard and i have to write file manually
<rixth> Is there anyway to reload xorg.conf without reloading X?
<aftertaf> fishdish:  lirc ?
<poningru> rixth: no
<fishdish> hmm? thanks
<aftertaf> !info lirc
<ubotu> lirc: (Linux Infra-red Remote Control support), section universe/utils, is extra. Version: 0.7.0.1-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 256 kB, Installed size: 1376 kB
<christian_> Ng, but doing fdisk /dev/hdb could I have problems (hdb is my cdrom unit)?
<kyncani> christian_: gparted and qtparted are more userfriendly than fdisk
<poningru> christian_: you may wanna use gparted its a gui for parted
<Ng> christian_: yeah, you can't partition a cdrom. fstab could be out of date, but you can run "sudo fdisk -l" to get a list of the current disks/partitions
<Ng> christian_: also see what people just said about gparted :)
<Ng> gparted will show you the disks, not what fstab thinks the disks are :)
<fishdish> ubotu am looking for it's docs
<ubotu> fishdish: Bugger all, i dunno
<Blaamann> I am helping a friend that 'lost' his sound/audio but I can't find a package that contains alsaconf ?
<poningru> !find alsaconf
<kyncani> Blaamann: when looking for an uninstalled file, apt-file search is your friend
<christian_> ok, thanks Ng poningru kyncani
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'alsaconf' returned no results.
<drcode> hi all
<Starfire> alsaconf doesn't come with ubuntu
<drcode> how Can I change from server to workstation , after install server?
<Blaamann> Ok, thanks.
<kyncani> Starfire: it does, but it's not the package name. And it's not in the package description either
<kyncani> Blaamann: see @
<kyncani> ^
<drcode> how Can I change from server to workstation , after install server??
<kyncani> drcode: install ubuntu-desktop ?
<drcode> thanx
<ryan_> i'm looking for initrc ... would it typically be empty on a fresh installation or have i not found it?
<kyncani> Blaamann,Starfire: my bad, it seems alsaconf would come from a debian repository, not a ubuntu package (got some apt-pinning here). My bad
<phrocker> morning
<Blaamann> kyncani: Which debian repository ?
<ryan_> i'm looking for initrc ... would it typically be empty on a fresh installation or have i not found it?
<Hoxzer> guess what guys
<Blaamann> ....any I guess
<Ng> ryan_: initrc?
<Ng> ryan_: do you mean a .xinitrd or something to do with init.d maybe?
<Ng> ".xinitrc" I mean
<ryan_> the file reffereed to in 'man startx'
<kyncani> Blaamann: from my apt-pinning conf, testing/main i guess
<iLikeSpoons> hey all
<ryan_> .xinitrc ... i'm looking to be able to specify a batch file to run after x has loaded
<ryan_> but not every time x loads... ie i would pass a command when starting x to tell it to run a certain batch file
<kyncani> Blaamann: would come from alsa-utils, but ubuntu's version of alsa-utils does not provide alsaconf
<iLikeSpoons> I just got ubuntu and am planning to install it, but I'd like to ask some questions before.
<Blaamann> kyncani: Do you know the reason for that ?
<kyncani> Blaamann: no idea ..
<iLikeSpoons> now, I've been using slackware for somw time now, but am still a newbie at all of this.
<eth42> for some reason, i cannot install ubuntu 5.10 (original install cd from shipit.ubuntulinux.org). it cannot install kernel-386 (btw, i wasn't offered any other kernels). It says that I shall look for /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details, but there is no such file.
<poningru> eth42: when does it stop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> eth42: look on vc4
<eth42> poningru: what do you mean? it just says that it couldn't install it... <shrug>
<eth42> Kamping_Kaiser: ok, thanks
<eth42> should there be other kernels offered than linux-386, linux-image-386 and linux-image-2.6.12-9-386?
<bluefrog-10> eth42, not on the disk, on internet yes
<eth42> ok
<Hoxzer> where is Nvidia driver configure file located?
<eth42> now I've choosen linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 instead of linux-386, and it worked. strange, strange, strange
<Kamping_Kaiser> you network installing?
<ryan_> .i'm looking to be able to specify a batch file to run after x has loaded
<Nolite> hi all
<poningru> eth42: you were supposed to just press enter
<eth42> Kamping_Kaiser: no, the official (= pressed) install cd
<ryan_> but not every time x loads... ie i would pass a command when starting x to tell it to run a certain batch file
<poningru> not type enything
<eth42> poningru: I got a chooser. is that wrong?
<poningru> ryan_: you mean bash
<eth42> poningru: when I just pressed enter, I got the errors
<Nolite> if beeing in home directory as user in the terminal, why can't i open a folder using "cd /foldername/" it replies with "folder does not exist"
<poningru> eth42: um yeah what do you mean a chooser?
<DrgbLGS> hi everyone, does anyone knoiw how to change colors to the menu "application" "places" and "system"?
<ryan_> poningru: well... i want it to run a set of commands after it loads... like a .bat batch file in dos/windows
<eViL_> PPL please help me out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=545657
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nolite: don't start with the /
<Nolite> Kamping_Kaiser, ok...
<yatesy> Nolite: because you've specified an absolute path
<poningru> ryan_: that would be a .sh file
<eth42> a choose-list between linux-386, linux-image-386 and linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<_native_> w00t! fluxbox is my new home.
<Nolite> Kamping_Kaiser, d'oh! :) thanks
<DrgbLGS> hi everyone, does anyone know how to change colors to the menu "application" "places" and "system"?        (sorry for quoting myself)
<Nolite> yatesy, allright, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nolite: if you say /directory, the shell looks in your / directory for `directory`
<Nolite> Kamping_Kaiser, ah... :p
<ryan_> poningru: okay... is it possible to make X load one of this after it starts up... but not every time? I mean only when I specify it (for example at the command line startx 'command.sh' or such)
<DrgbLGS> hi everyone, does anyone know how to change colors to the menu "application" "places" and "system"?        (is no one reading this?)
<jess> anyone know how to make OpenOffice2 launch from wine by associating it with .doc files?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DrgbLGS: don't spam your question please
<yatesy> DrgbLGS: do you know how to repeat?
<yatesy> DrgbLGS: do you know how to repeat?
<yatesy> DrgbLGS: do you know how to repeat?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yatesy: pls don't :(
<eth42> there are root passwords in 5.10??
<DrgbLGS> Kamping_Kaiser, i'm just trying to catch attention
<Kamping_Kaiser> jess: pardon?
<eth42> I thought Ubuntu didn't want to have active root accounts
<bluefrog-10> eth42, no use sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> DrgbLGS: yeh, but if no one knows, asking ever 2 minutes doesnt help
<bluefrog-10> eth42, u are in expert mode correct
<eViL_> PPL please help me out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=545657
<DrgbLGS> Kamping_Kaiser, i don't think no one knows how to change some colours
<_native_> any binrev listeners?
<eth42> bluefrog-10: uhuh, don't know
<Kamping_Kaiser> eth42: if you leave it blank, it disables the apssword
<Xamusk> anyone here has used ubuntu as an LTSP server/client?
<eth42> never chose to be in expert mode
<Stuple> Hi
<bluefrog-10> eth42, if it asks for root password  u must be in expert mode install
<derek[] > hallo anna
<Kamping_Kaiser> DrgbLGS: awake people don't know
<derek[] > anna, wie gehts es dir?
<bluefrog-10> Xamusk, ye
<anna> hello derek (=
<ryan_> poningru have you any idea?
<DrgbLGS> Kamping_Kaiser, what about asleep ppl?
<eth42> bluefrog-10: ok, cool, something's very strange here :-)
<Stuple> i have a question
<Kamping_Kaiser> DrgbLGS: they may know, but cant tell you ;)
<anna> woher weisst du, dass ich deutsch spreche?
<derek[] > anna, :) ..I weisse
<Kamping_Kaiser> !de
<ubotu> hmm... de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<DrgbLGS> :D thx very much guys, i'll try to right click every menu other 6 or 7 times
<Kamping_Kaiser> bitte ;)
<derek[] > anna, Ich*
<bluefrog-10> anna, #ubuntu-de
<_native_> l
<anna> okay ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stuple: ask away
<Kamping_Kaiser> Xamusk: not per se
<Stuple> if i have the live version of ubuntu
<eth42> thanks, people. bye!
<Xamusk> bluefrog-10, I'm having an issue in which the client, during boot-time, overwrites the xorg.conf file that I set and also doesn't load the settings I put in lts.conf... this effectually disables my mouse (it's serial, but tries to load a PS/2 one). Do you know what's happening?
<Stuple> and install it, what is my root password
<OdeLon> poningru: Sorry for the delay - I didn't build this - it is part of the official iso
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stuple: there isnt one
<Kamping_Kaiser> use sudo
<Stuple> sudo?!
<Stuple> what's that
<_native_> is border snapping possible with fluxbox
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Stuple about sudo
<_native_> ?
<anna> derek, do you have any idea how to connect my mobile phone (sonyericcson) with ubunti?
<bluefrog-10> Xamusk, paste your lts.conf to pastebin.com
<anna> ubuntu
<derek[] > anna, you mean access GPRS?
<Stuple> also...
<Stuple> i have downloaded the DVD version of ubuntu
<Stuple> is she live only?
<anna> erm.. no.. i have a usb cable and i dont know, how to view my photos ;)
<derek[] > anna, I think you need the linux driver for that cable
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stuple: not sure, i think it can install
<anna> (sorry, my english isnt that good)
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i havent used it
<Xamusk> bluefrog-10, http://pastebin.com/449460
<anna> hm.. i searched in google for hours and i didnt find anything..
<derek[] > anna, may be ubuntu could auto-install it..
<bluefrog-10> Xamusk, lts.conf seems ok
<derek[] > anna, type:  /join #ubuntu-de
<Xamusk> actually, some script sees the client xorg.conf, backups it, and replaces it with another from some obscure place I haven't found yet
<Stuple> yes I install it but is it ok to use it...
<bluefrog-10> Xamusk, don,t remember where u are supposed to put customised xorg.conf, refresh my mind pls.
<Stuple> is it better to get the Cd version
<Ng> anna: which sonyericsson is it? newer ones (e.g. a k750) will be automatically mounted when you plug them in
<rudiz> is there a irc #ubuntu-dev channel?
<derek[] > eth42, Hallo. Konnen Sie hilfen anna?
<eth42> uh?
<eth42> what?
<derek[] > eth, in Deutsch
<Xamusk> bluefrog-10, oh, I just put it in the client rootdir, but it isn't being used
<eth42> why, there is #ubuntu-de?
<anna> oh sorry..
<bluefrog-10> Xamusk, am not sure this is the place
<anna> but people in ubuntu .de arent that helpful ;)
<anna> usually..
<rudiz> anna, sie sollen nach #ubuntu-de gehen
<Kamping_Kaiser> how many people in there anna?
<derek[] > 90 Kamping_Kaiser
<gimmulf> Hi, how do i upload an directory using ftp in terminal, put -R ? :)
<eth42> anna: and why don't you ask your question here, in english?
<anna> eth42 , i tried ;)
<eth42> try again
<Xamusk> bluefrog-10, nor am I... there's also a XF86CONFIG_FILE parameter in lts.conf... haven't used it yes, as it seems that the lts.conf isn't useful
<rudiz> anna was wolst du wissen?
<anna> i just want to connect my phone (sonyericsson) with ubuntu
<eth42> anna: no idea how that works
<anna> rudiz: ob es vielleicht einen treiber fr das handy gibt..
<rudiz> ich weisz das nicht
<Nolite> what program can I use to edit setting (text) files in Ubuntu as ROOT with?
<freemanen> is there possible to see a word list in aspell
<anna> okay, danke trotzdem ;)
<derek[] > anna, did you try plugging in your phone?
<Nolite> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99149 <-- I have similair problem but want to increase my vertical refresh rate and cannot do this without managing to edit this file it seems
<eth42> anna: have you ever read that your phone should work with linux? (then it will also work with ubuntu)
<Ng> anna: which sonyericsson is it? newer ones (e.g. a k750) will be automatically mounted when you plug them in
<rudiz> anna is asking how to connect a a mobile phone to pc
<chrisx1> hey i go to install xfce and i mak all for iunstall and it saysd make sure u have all the repos... anyideas?
<anna> jes, i did connect it, but it didnt work..
<eth42> after the first reboot after installation there is a window "Installing packages" Preparing for installation... 0%. and it's there for 5 minutes now... erm.... how do I get it started?
<anna> it is the new one 750i
<bluefrog-10> Xamusk, sry won't be able to help u right now as my ltsp server is down (major network reinstall/onfig) have a go at #edubuntu
<anna> maybe it is mounted, and im simply too stupid ;)
<anna> cause im totally new to linux..#
<derek[] > anna, do "mount"
<Ng> anna: check System->Preferences->Removeable Drives and Media - go to the camera tab and make sure the option to import photos is turned on
<derek[] > anna, vielleicht "sudo mount"
<freemanen> is it possible to se the aspell word list?
<chrisx1> hey i go to install xfce and i mark all for install and it says make sure u have all the repos... anyideas?
<derek[] > anna, and tell what output you get
<Ng> anna: I have a k750i and it gets mounted fine when I plug it in
<Xamusk> bluefrog-10, thanks
<anna> okay, ill try that
<eth42> anna: open a terminal and type "mount". it will give you a list of mounted partitions and media
<anna> oh
<anna> but how do you get the fotos etc?
<derek[] > anna, and paste the output here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<anna> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<anna> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<anna> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<anna> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<anna> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<anna> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<anna> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<anna> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<anna> /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom1 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=anna)
<anna> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<chrisx1> lmfao
<derek[] > oh man
<anna> oh.. i understand nothing (=
<derek[] > anna, don't paste such large text in the channel
<chrisx1> hey i go to install xfce and i mark all for install and it says make sure u have all the repos... anyideas?
<anna> okay, sorry
<derek[] > anna, use this : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<derek[] > I think this is it: usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Ng> nope
<gimmulf> Hi, how do i upload an directory using ftp in terminal, put -R ? :)
<derek[] > anna, do you have your phone plugged now while you ran that command?
<Ng> it's the media/sda1 one
<anna> yes
<odin> Does anyone know of a music player like amarok that doesn't use kde-libs?
<chrisx1> xmms?
<Nolite> what program can I use to edit setting (text) files in Ubuntu as ROOT with?
<derek[] > anna, ok do this: cd /media/sda1
<derek[] > anna, then: ls -a
<chrisx1> Nolite, sudo gedit
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey Hobbsee
<anna> okay, can i paste the output here? its just small ;)
<Ng> derek[] : the pictures will be in a directory called DCIM, but really she should check the preferences because gthumb ought to offer to import the photos when you plug it in
<Nolite> chrisx1, allright, is that a package I can download through Synaptics?
<derek[] > Ng, tell her:)
<chrisx1> Nolite, just go to terminal and type that in
<Ng> derek[] : I have *shrug*
<Nolite> chrisx1, ah... ok *checking it out*
<anna> oh sorry Ng, i just saw what you wrote ;)
<chrisx1> Nolite,:)
<derek[] > Ng, sudo should solve it?
<pl_ice> hey
<derek[] > anna, in the output do you see DCIM ?
<anna> nope..
<Ng> derek[] : I wouldn't have thought so, but I dunno
<chrisx1> Nolite, did it work?
<Ng> it could be that the media/sda1 is some other kind of USB device maybe
<anna> may i paste the output here derek[]  ?
<pl_ice> any one uses xmms with plugin ? :)
<yatesy> anna: no use a pastebin
<kyncani> anna: no, if you must paste, paste to #flood
<wickedpuppy> anna, pastebin pls
<pl_ice> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<derek[] > anna, I wouldn't recommend it
<anna> sorry, i dont kno.. what is pastebin?
<wickedpuppy> pl_ice, what plugin ? i use xmms ... i find no need for any plugin though
<anna> know
<wickedpuppy> anna, read ubotu above
<derek[] > anna, open this in mozilla firefox: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl   , paste the output in the textbox ,  and click Send. Copy the URL of the next page and paste here.
<pl_ice> for my bloody keboard control iTouch each time i turn the plug on, xmms shuts down...
<wickedpuppy> pl_ice, eh ah .... hmms ... no idea :P
<Nolite> chrisx1, yes... I've managed to edit the file, xorg.conf
<gimmulf> Not anyone in here who knows how to copy directorys to ftp using "ftp" in terminal?
<gimmulf> for files it's just put file
<pl_ice> yeh, not sure eh
<Nolite> chrisx1, altough I cannot change the vertical refreshrate as intended, maybe I have to update the file in some kind of way :p
<wickedpuppy> Nolite, when you save , you got error message ?
<derek[] > For some reason I'm not anymore able to type tilde.. whether with pressing shift or without it, only `, after I installed other input modes in linux. Why is that?
<Nolite> nope
<kyncani> gimmulf: use a higher-level ftp app, like gftp for example
<anna> derek[]  , i was wrong, there is something calles DCIM ;)
<anna> i did not see it in the beginning
<Nolite> chrisx1, it was 43-60hz I changed it to 60-85Hz (as 85 is what I normally use) but it only shows 60 as an option under ScreenResolution
<derek[] > anna, then do this: cd DCIM , then: ls -a
<gimmulf> kyncani:  i only have access thru shell right now
<Nolite> chrisx1, it's the file system/etc/x11/xorg.conf
<anna> hm that doesnt work..
<ryan_> hello all.. my dns servers are forgotten every time i restart the computer.. any ideas?
<kyncani> gimmulf: well, look for higher-level console ftp
<anna> the terminal gives an error message
<gimmulf> kyncani:  suggestion? :)
<kyncani> gimmulf: nope, sorry :(
<derek[] > anna, then do: sudo -i  , (type in the password if it asks  you), then: cd DCIM , then: ls -a
<maffju> anna, i think it's easier if you click "Places" (or "Orte"), then choose "sda1", then you should see a folder DCIM ...
<chrisx1> Nolite, gotta ring someone be back in a sec
<Nolite> chrisx1, maybe I do something wrong in gedit? I login, open the file, alter the line and hit the Save button and then close the gedit window, is it something else I should do?
<anna> yes, there is a folder called DCIM, but i cant open it..
<Nolite> chrisx1, sure, appreciate any help
<kyncani> gimmulf: thinking of it, wget could do it
<wickedpuppy> anna, what error you got ?
<pl_ice> hey, any one uses xmms +iTouch plugin for keyboard?
<ryan_> hello all.. my dns servers are forgotten every time i restart the computer.. any ideas?
<shadukan> hello ppl
<anna> erm it say: "No such file or directory"
<shadukan> i am happy to set i set up a full functional dhcp/tftp install of ubuntu in my desktop
<wickedpuppy> anna, then there is no such directory as DCIM
<shadukan> and i can boot ubuntu using pxe client of the laptop
<kbrooks> Is it possible to zero out a file
<shadukan> the kernel is booting and the program start the installation
<shadukan> i have thow a problem
<SEJeff> kbrooks: Type this: > filename
<SEJeff> kbrooks: That will z out a file
<shadukan> the damn cannot find the nfs exported images to install
<anna> wickedpuppy but there has to be. i can see it ;)
<anna> promise
<shadukan> any suggestions?
<wickedpuppy> anna, can you do ls -l .. paste the output on the pastebin ?
<shadukan> but i tried and saw that the export is done successfully....
<derek[] > anna, do: sudo cd /media/sda1/DCIM , then: ls -a
<kbrooks> no.
<shadukan> any suggestions???
<kbrooks> SEJeff, lets just say ubuntu uses ext2 now
<anna> derek[]  it says command not found :/
<kbrooks> its possible to recover filename
<derek[] > anna, then just do 'sudo' first
<anna> but im allredy root..
<derek[] > anna, sorry, 'sudo -i'
<derek[] > anna, oh
<derek[] > weird
<anna> okay, im totally confused ^^
<derek[] > anna, do: ls -a /media/sda1
<derek[] > anna, and  please learn to use the pastebin, (I told you how). It will be useful.
<pl_ice> hey, u guys know how to setup gnome to show random pic as desktop backgrd ? kde has this...
<anna> wickedpuppy http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5414 this should be the link..
<gib8> hi
<shadukan> try xscreensaver....
<wickedpuppy> anna, i only see debootstrap_settings ...
<wickedpuppy> where is DCIM ?
<maffju> anna, you are in /root
<taga123> :)
<gib8> i read that u can use the num-lock leds for showing networktraffic, is this also possible to show if there is some r/w onto the hd? becouse on laptop i see this and on my workstation i have to knee down to take a look on the lamp when it lags ;)
<maffju> anna type: cd /media/sda1/DCIM
<derek[] > I told her to cd into the directory so many times
<maffju> derek[] , i know ;)
<anna>  derek[]   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5415
<pl_ice> xscreensaver is a screen saver ... :/
<anna> im sorry ;(
<wickedpuppy> well there is DCIM alright
<wickedpuppy> derek[] , pls take things easy :P she seems to be very new to linux
<derek[] > anna, ok. Now do this: ls -a /media/sda1/DCIM
<shadukan> pl_ice: but it has configuration utility...;p
<derek[] > wickedpuppy, ;)
<pl_ice> c'mon we love linux chicks :D
<pl_ice> shadukan ok, will look at it :D
<wickedpuppy> how she got root is mystery ... i volunteer to spank the guy who taught how to use root to a newbie
<derek[] > wickedpuppy, there's a link to it in the menu
<pl_ice> cracker chick :/ even better
<anna> derek[]  , sorry, that doesnt work..  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5416
<hns> cannot load XkbLayout "us_intl", only us, anyone any idea
<anna> wickedpuppy im afraid myself.. i think you can damage many thing, when you are root and dont know what you do ..
<derek[] > anna, hm. I don't understand that, sorry
<maffju> anna, oops, that looks bad
<maffju> anna, are the batteries ok?
<TD|Gaute> anna: I'll spank you if you want ;-)
<Insipid> oh god..
<anna> what does spank mean?
<taga123> be  gentel
<taga123> gentle
<eth42> Has anyone got problems with cdrecord (or any program which uses it, i.e. any cd burning problem)? I cannot set the speed manually. It always uses the max speed.
<anna> batterys are okay, yes..
<derek[] > anna, nevermind that
<TD|Gaute> Anyone here with a widescreen monitor? Is it easy to configure with Ubuntu 5.10 (1280x768)?
<derek[] > eth42, use xcdroast.. or smth like that
<maffju> anna, i think it's best to reconnect the phone - i once had a similar problem
<pl_ice> eth42 k3b? ...
<Ng> TD|Gaute: you may need to edit the xorg.conf, but it should be fairly easy
<czr> hello, a quick question, are there any ppl working here with kickstart?
<derek[] > TD|Gaute, I've heard ubuntu works well on a wide screen
<Ng> TD|Gaute: I know a couple of people with 1680x1050 monitors and they did it very easily
<TD|Gaute> Ng, manually? Just add the resolution?
<Ng> TD|Gaute: in theory, yes, X ought to be able to figure out the details for itself
<eth42> pl_ice: yes, i first encountered the problems with k3b.
<Ng> you very rarely need to write a full manual modeline these days
<anna> maffju should i just pull the cable and the connect it again?
<pl_ice> eth42 but when u press 'refresh' in k3b it's ok, u can set i manualy, that whats happens to me
<TD|Gaute> OK. Cool. I'm trying to find a silent desktop to use with my LCD TV :-)
<eth42> pl_ice: refresh?
<allison_1984> anna > plug in your line and restart the puter
<Ng> TD|Gaute: EPIA systems are quite nifty, very small and quiet
<maffju> anna, first type: umount /media/sda1
<maffju> anna, then pull the cable and reconnect
<Ng> TD|Gaute: i have an EPIA M10000 next to my tv for playing movies and browsing the web and stuff :)
<TD|Gaute> Ng, I'll probably build my own out of some old stuff at work.
<pl_ice> eth42 just before u burn the cd, there is a podown where u can chose the speed, next to it is a blue'arrow' that's to refresh, it's gonna determine cd
<pl_ice> cd's speed
<Insipid> my comps run like monsters
<TD|Gaute> I just want it for internet banking and mail.
<eth42> pl_ice: I see.
<anna> maffju, i dont want to be root ;) can you tell me how to stop beeing root?
<eth42> pl_ice: But I can actually choose 1x, for example
<maffju> anna, type: exit
<maffju> anna, or STRG-D
<Insipid> somebody did read the beginners guide to linux
<Insipid> didnt
<anna> thank you ;)
<eth42> pl_ice: it then says that either the burner or the media doesn't support 1x (!!) and it therefore has to burn at 8x (which is the media's max speed)
<Xamusk> how much "stable" are dapper's iso?
<pl_ice> hm, strange :D maybe ur cd's are buggered
<eth42> pl_ice: and this results in errors. :-(
<BigKahuna> Anybody using the V4L driver with ubuntu?
<anna> maffju okay i just reconnected the phone..
<eth42> BigKahuna: is there *the* V4L driver? I thought it's a library...
<maffju> anna, try again: ls /media/sda1/DCIM
<pl_ice> eth42 have u tried with other blank cd's?
<anna> okay, it says directory not found..
<dcs> how to use fetchmail to get mail from a maildrop box
<Insipid> what anna needs to realize is that it is case sentitive
<derek[] > anna, do: mount  , and paste the output
<derek[] > anna, not here ;)
<eth42> pl_ice: yes, with blank cd-r, cd-rw, dvd-r, dvd-rw, dvd+r, .... do you think I should try dvd+rw? :-)
<BigKahuna> eth42, Actually, that what I was hoping someone could explain for me.
<dcs> how to find help for fetchmail
<eth42> BigKahuna: I think V4L is a library, and drivers (e.g. for tv-cards or webcams) are written compliant to that library
<pl_ice> um, i guess not, often i got back packet of dvd's but if u tried so many; not sure hey; hm, other programs show the same? there is nero for linux 'floating' around u can try that
<dcs> is there any body who knows about fetchmail
<anna> derek[]   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5417 ;)
<derek[] > anna, are you sure you're typing DCIM , and not dcim ?
<derek[] > anna, ok
<Insipid> derek[] :  I already said that :)
<derek[] > Insipid, yes, but not to her directly :)
<BigKahuna> eth42, I have been tinkering with my PVR card and finally have it working with the IVTV driver. Then I here about V4L, all I can figure out from the official wiki is that it is an API. Which doesnt really help me.
<anna> yes, im not typing anything, i just copy what you write..
<eth42> pl_ice: yes, I think it is a bug in Ubuntu's cdrecord. But probably it's only with my drive... *shrug*
<derek[] > anna, ok
<eth42> BigKahuna: haven't you found any tutorial for your PVR card?
<GaveUp> hey guys.  I've got a intel 2200bg wifi adapter in my laptop and I'm trying to setup ubuntu to connect to my ap that uses wpa2-psk tkip but following some forum posts i keep getting driver doesn't support messages...anyone have any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<eth42> BigKahuna: and what's IVTV?
<pl_ice> eth42 don't worry lately i can't open movies i burn nor burn over 4.2 gigs dvd's thats life :D
<poningru> so question regarding md5sum how does one get the md5sum of couple of words?
<derek[] > hm.. anna, your phone is not mounted
<eth42> pl_ice: hey, it's almost 2006 now and I cannot choose the burners speed, that's weird!
<Insipid> she should read the mount man page
<anna> derek[]  if you say so =^_^=
<eth42> BigKahuna: maybe your IVTV is a V4L driver?
<pl_ice>  hehe
<BigKahuna> eth42, Yes I found a HowTo, IVTV project to develop drivers specifically for my type of PVR card (hauppauge).
<derek[] > anna, last time it was
<derek[] > anna, under /media/sda1
<pl_ice> u guys konow where is taht setting for xscreensaver to put random desktop backgrounds?
<anna> sometimes i think, linux is to difficult for me..
<pl_ice> anna u not alone :) first steps are the worst
<eth42> BigKahuna: ivtvdriver.org?
<Insipid> anna:  Why are you using it?
<derek[] > anna, nevertheless, don't get discouraged
<Insipid> I honestly think if she isnt going to RTFM then she should go back to windows or OSX
<anna> Insipid because i like it, i like the idea behind ubuntu
<derek[] > anna, great!!
<anna> derek[]  thank you ;)
<BigKahuna> eth42, Yah
<derek[] > Bitte! ;)
<maffju> anna, do you see sda1 if you click "places"/"orte" > "Computer"?
<eth42> BigKahuna: maybe entering Load "v4l" into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf already helps
<rudiz> anna, ubuntu ist super!
<julo> hi
<pl_ice> english ...
<anna> erm.. there is "sony ericsson memory stick"
<eth42> BigKahuna: v4l should already be compiled into Ubuntu's kernel I guess
<czr> hmm, anyone know about using kickstart with ubuntu?
<eth42> BigKahuna: at least I seem to use it
<maffju> anna, right-click and select "mount" (if it's there)
<anna> rudiz yes, and its free.. unlike windows..
<anna> okay.
<eth42> BigKahuna: (Hauppauge analogous tv-card)
<maffju> anna, try to double-click it
<julo> Could anyone do a simple test for me ? -> launch alacarte, uncheck gedit, right-click on a text file, choose "open in another app", and see whether gedit is listed in the apps list.
<BigKahuna> eth42, Yup, thats what Im using.
<julo> thanks
<eth42> BigKahuna: what's your problem now? the driver is loaded
<BigKahuna> I guess the IVTV driver must need the V4l api? just guessing.
<eth42> BigKahuna: I think it already uses it
<maffju> anna, any errors?
<eth42> BigKahuna: does lsmod list your ivtv driver?
<anna> maffju there was no mount-button but (in german "einbinden") i could integrate it
<maffju> anna, can you enter the DCIM folder?
<BigKahuna> eth42, Yes.
<Insipid> anna: yes integrate it
<anna> maffju yes
<maffju> anna, see your pictures?
<anna> no..
<anna> but i do have pictures on the phone ;)
<Insipid> nothing is in the directory at all?
<maffju> anna, the DCIM folder is empty?
<anna> yes
<eth42> so, I think now you can use your card. As the howto tells: use ptune-ui or ivtv-tune to tune the channel and cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
<Insipid> maffju: Directory!!! :)
<eth42> BigKahuna: so, I think now you can use your card. As the howto tells: use ptune-ui or ivtv-tune to tune the channel and cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
<maffju> Insipid, sorry ;)
<chrisx1> hey i go to install xfce and i mark all for install and it says make sure u have all the repos... anyideas?
<Insipid> the world folder brings back bad memories
<BigKahuna> eth42, Yeah thanks.
<eth42> BigKahuna: cool!
<anna> maffju could it be possible, that i just saved the pictures in the wrong place?
<feg> hello, i cant hear anything with flash plugin on breezy
<rudiz> anna, look at the desktop
<feg> is it a known prob?
<maffju> anna, sorry, i don't know anything about your mobile phone...
<pl_ice> u guys know how to throw randowm picture on desktop background?
<BigKahuna> eth42, Last question, just tried to install MoTV. When I try and run the application it says a library is missing. Should all the dependencies not have been checked before installing, I used apt.
<anna> maffju oops.. sorry, i thought you got the same ;)
<Insipid> maffju: gnu/linux is getting too user friendly :)
<maffju> anna, unfortunately not ;)
<anna> rudiz sorry, i dont get what you mean ..
<maffju> Insipid, ;)
<Insipid> maffju:  I remember when someone told me about linux years ago and i installed debian for the first time... WOW.. so many nights spent reading man pages...
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow. that's a slpit
<pl_ice> server split :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> whao
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb all
<rudiz> anna,http://www.ubuntuusers.de/
<aftertaf> manyeah....................
<chrisx1> hey i go to install xfce and i mark all for install and it says make sure u have all the repos... anyideas?
<pl_ice> chrisx1 run apt-get install it will tell u more info ...
<chrisx1> ok
<aftertaf> chrisx1:  compare your repos to the official ones, do you have all enabled?
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<chrisx1> will in a sec
!lilo:*! Small main rotation server routing problem; affected users, about 2,400.... we're looking at it now.
<chrisx1> on phone
<anna> rudiz okay, but i know this site.. what do you want me to do? ;)
<taga123> wow
<taga123> is  that  a meteor   falling
<rudiz> put your question there
<Insipid> anyone here big on nvidia?
<aftertaf> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Insipid> dont even give me that **** link
<_mindspin> anna: what's your question?
<Insipid> im tried of reading it :)
<christian_> now, i formatted my new disk... how can i add it into resources menu?
<pl_ice> Insipid what card u got?
<Insipid> nvidia geforce 5200 pci
<anna> _mindspin how to get the pictures of my mobile phone via usb cable ;)
<_mindspin> on hoary or breezy?
<anna> rudiz okay.. but i have to register..
<Insipid> running the latest nvidia package.. installed and working correctly... except it performs worse than a geforce 2 mx
<pl_ice> :D
<pl_ice> what's ur fps?
<gib8> Insipid, hi is yours usb working?
<Insipid> my geforce 2 mx ran ut2004 on debian with 30 fps... my 5200 is about 8 fps when im staring at a wall
<gib8> Insipid, and do u have an nvidia,nforce based mainboard?
<pl_ice> hey, it should be in thousands ...
<Insipid> VIA
<Insipid> pl_ice: wtf are you smoking
<pl_ice> fps, 8 i when u don't have drivers correctly
<rudiz> annano
<gib8> mhh
<pl_ice> *is
<rudiz> anna, no
<aitor> hola
<aitor> alguien con guadalinex v3 beta2 ????? please
<Insipid> pl_ice:  ut2004 is much more complicated than glxgears.. its not going to run 1000 fps on even the most godly machines.. you want my glxgears fps which is not a benchmark
<pl_ice> yeh, pretty muc
<pl_ice> *much
<Insipid> pl_ice: it should be running 40 frames per second in deep action
<Insipid> with high settings
<pl_ice> Insipid did u post it on the forum?
<Insipid> and YES i know for an absolute fact the drivers are installed correctly :)  something may be configured wrong, but its nothing as obvious as #Load DRI so i dont wanna see that please
<Insipid> no ive seen someone else do it any not get answered why should i
<pl_ice> Insipid , try it, someone will, if not jump to #linux
<Insipid> ill probably just go back debian
<gudi> gi
<gudi> hi
<pl_ice> Insipid glad i don't play games ;)
<derek[] > how to get the list of running applications?
<feg> hi, im using breezy. i have no sound with flash plugin in firefox. can you help e please?
<BigKahuna> when launching an application (MOTV) i get en error saying a library does not exist (
<BigKahuna> libXm.so.3) but I can see the library in /usr/XR11R6/lib. Any ideas?
<Insipid> pl_ice:  hell in debian when i recompiled my kernel, and use the nvidia kernel module it ran great on a geforce 2..
<Insipid> ubuntu is so fing automated i dont even know where to begin looking for conflicts
<kestas> for some reason Im not getting any sounds from flash?
<kestas> in 5.10
<anna> maffju can i register my nickname somewhere=?
<kestas> anyone know how I can fix it?
<BigKahuna> kestas, There are a couple of fixes for that on the wiki, have you tried?
<john_> kestas, /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc (change auto to none)
<BigKahuna> kestas, Search 'restricted formats'
<pl_ice> Insipid yeh, i'm thinking jump to deb. but can't be asked
<anna> maffju , the programm keeps on blocking private messages.. dont know why..
<kestas> john_, still nothing
<maffju> anna, one moment ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> !register
<ubotu> hmm... register is type /msg nickserv help register
<john_> kestas, did you restart firefox? do you have other sounds going off?
<john_> if you answered yes and no then you are doing something wrong
<maffju> anna, type (here): /msg nickserv register passwd
<maffju> anna, passwd is your passwd
<anna> maffju but i dont have a password..
<kestas> john_, nope
<maffju> anna, you can choose one! :)
* Insipid dies.
<derek[] > anybody used gnokii ?
<kestas> and yes I restarted it
<anna> maffju ah okay ;)
<pl_ice> derek[]  yeh, me
<kestas> maybe I need to install flash as root instead of just a user
<john_> kestas, what do you mean nope
<john_> search synaptic for it
<anna> maffju .. this wont work, because the nickname anna is allready registered..
<derek[] > pl_ice, cool. I get an error: Couldn't open /home/derek/.gnokiirc config file,
<maffju> anna, arg -- do you mind changing your nick?
<Insipid> anna i guess that means you don't exist
<Insipid> sorry
<pl_ice> derek[]  do a search for that file, think it's in /etc/ then copy it to ur dir (with  .) but it still should read the global file in /etc
<maffju> anna, type: /nick yournewnick
<Stonekeeper> hi. Does anyone know where perl-gtk lives?
<Insipid> so long, and thanks for all the fish
<Insipid> lol
<anna> maffju no, you can choose one for me (=
<pl_ice> Insipid :D
<derek[] > pl_ice, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5419
<martii> hello
<martii> there is pretty nasty problem with keyboard layout in breezy
<Insipid> anna: anna_rulez
<martii> I try to have more than one layout
<martii> and it looks like it's impossible to do
<derek[] > anna_
<derek[] > anna, try: anna_
<Insipid> anna:  or omglookitsanna_
<derek[] > lol
<anna> Insipid well.. im not shure about this one *haha
<pl_ice> derek[]  never had that error :D
<derek[] > pl_ice, dang.. I just installed gnokii and got this error
<pl_ice> there is an option to give full error output look in man
<martii> then I get infromation "The typing monitor is already running"
<martii> after I try to add more layouts
<maffju> anna_, cool
<pl_ice> derek[]  u have to edit that file and change it for ur needs, there is a good description on the forum
<derek[] > pl_ice, which file?
<maffju> anna_, now /msg nickserv register passwd
<derek[] > pl_ice, it doesn't exist
<Insipid> WOAH, i got a paper due in like 2 hours what am I doing!!!?
<derek[] > pl_ice, only .gnokii-errors exists
<pl_ice> .gnokiirc
<pl_ice> derek[]  man gnokii :D
<anna_> yahoo ^^
<Insipid> *runs*
<djk_> Insipid: trying to get on bash.org with that?
<anna_> my very own nickname *haha
<derek[] > gedammit.. why the heck can I not type the tilde sign >>>>>>>>>.<<<<<<<<<
<maffju> anna_, congratulation
<pl_ice> anna_ cong.
<derek[] > anna_, Felicitation!
<anna_> derek[]   ~
<aftertaf> ~~~~
<anna_> thanks ^^
<derek[] > anna_, I know.. I just can't do it from my end anymore
<derek[] > and here's the problem:
<tsw> derek[] : just copy paste from here ~ ;)
<Insipid> djk_:  sure why not
<anna_> derek[]  sorry, that was a joke ;)
<derek[] > For some reason I'm not anymore able to type tilde.. whether with pressing shift or without it, only `, after I installed other input modes in linux. Why is that?
<derek[] > np anna_
<aftertaf> derek[] :  you're on the wrong locales maybe?
<djk_> Insipid: I thought so.
<Insipid> djk_:  actually, i really gotta go.. its really due ill be back soon
<derek[] > aftertaf, how do I find out?
<aftertaf> er, i dunno.... :/
<derek[] > :\
<anna_> maffju should i paste the output in pastebin?
<derek[] > pl_ice, the man page doesn't help me. I can't first of all get it working
<derek[] > pl_ice, the output I showed you was of gnokii --identify
<BigKahuna> when removing an application how to ensure all previously installed dependencies are also removed. apt-get remove only seems to remove the package with the name specified.
<pl_ice> derek[]  u have to configure first gnokii, looks like it's trying to connect via cable, not ir etc
<derek[] > pl_ice, yes cable, DKU5
<pl_ice> derek[]  have u found that config file?
<derek[] > pl_ice, no , not in /home/derek
<Chizn> does anyone here have the problem where a vfat partition will be remounted (oddly) from read and write to read only attributes?
<Chizn> what does that mean?
<[cro] smiley> how to make gdesklets be on top of other windows?
<pl_ice> derek[]  so edit the main one, it's ok it will use global config insted of local(in ur chome)
<derek[] > pl_ice, ok, where is it?
<oblonski> hi htere
<pl_ice> derek[]  i have to fire up my laptop :/ can't u search for it?
<derek[] > pl_ice, I'm new to linux
<derek[] > pl_ice, tell me the commands
<derek[] > pl_ice, and the file is .gnokiirc ?
<saik0> how would I format my /boot partition and re-install grub (debian installer style)
<pl_ice> find / -name "filename"
<derek[] > exact filename?
<Elektrochelovek> derek[] , try 'rm -Rf ./' will fix enything
<pl_ice> Elektrochelovek piss off
<derek[] > Elektrochelovek, that was very rude
<derek[] > you sound like a Microsoft ambassador
<saik0> Ban worthy...IMO
<derek[] > yes, ban!
<Ng> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Chizn> out for blood
<Elektrochelovek> apoligies, i coulnd conrol myself;] ] 
<sml> i have never had sich a painful experience with passwords & security in 5 years of linux use!
<pl_ice> :/
<saik0> Seveas saves the day!
<Hoxzer> tell me guys how can I mess up twice with the backups?
<Seveas> saik0, derek[] , calling out for a ban is not don, simply use the !ops trigger
<saik0> Seveas, was'nt aware, noted. and thanks
<Seveas> Hoxzer, rm -rf backup/; rm -rf backup/
<Seveas> that'll mess it up twice
<derek[] > Seveas, okay.
<Seveas> Hoxzer, but what was the real problem? :)
<sml> are there any ubuntu based distro's out there with normal security?
<pl_ice> sml what
<pl_ice> 's the problem?
<Seveas> [cro] smiley, <shift><f12>
<Seveas> BigKahuna, debfoster is your friend
<XPefdMe> my windows machine ate everything :(
<Hoxzer> Seveas: I lost knoppmyths XF86Config-4
<sml> my new account always asks "to change my password immediately"  that is the first problem.
<Hoxzer> now I can only boot in TV-out form :D
<Seveas> Hoxzer, unless you use warty you don't need it
<Hoxzer> no so nice to do Graphical settings
<XPefdMe> I am going ot try Linux
<Hoxzer> problem is with knoppmyth ;(
<XPefdMe> should I download breezy badger or Dapper drake?
<XPefdMe> which is better?
<Hoxzer> ubuntu has nonthing to do with this
<pl_ice> sml when? :> strange...
<Seveas> XPefdMe, breezy
<XPefdMe> ok
<sml> pl_ice .. so I change the password and login ok
<Seveas> dapper is very much in development and broken :)
<sml> pl_ice .. all looks ok ...
<Hoxzer> is it possible that I backup my Xorg.conf and copy it to knoppmyth as XF86Config-4?
<XPefdMe> I am downloading it, it will be done in 14 minutes
<XPefdMe> I will be back soon
<aftertaf> Seveas:  yeah, and its fun that way :] 
<pl_ice> sml never happened to me, can u post it on ubuntuforums.org /security ?
<sml> pl_ice .. i have tried editing with visudo
<[cro] smiley> Seveas, i tryed it doesnt work
<coz> hello all
<Chizn> is it possible for a partition to remount itself as read-only randomly?
<Seveas> Chizn, only if it's broken and errors are occurring
<Chizn> ahh.. how would i tell?
<pl_ice> sml i don't know what u have done, but it's not soupossed to b like that ...
<Seveas> Chizn, syslog/kern.log should give hints
<aftertaf> Chizn:  or if your distro is a certain window-type one from redmond ;)
<saik0> Seveas: How would I install grub into an empty partition?
<sml> pl_ice .. yea the previous times I have used ubuntu it has been ok
<[cro] smiley> Seveas, it worked in the beginning, but then i changed shortcut and it doesnt work anymore
<Seveas> saik0, grub-install /dev/your_partition
<Seveas> [cro] /ban 85.186.*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.186.*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> damn you keyboard
<pl_ice> sml please post all errors on forum /security ...
<Seveas> pl_ice, why?
<Chizn> right ok, cool, thanks
<Seveas> this is IRC, not the forum
<Dr_Acemaster> how do you copy the time stamp along with text in xchat?
<saik0> Seveas, that puts all the init-rds, kernels, and config stuff in it?
<sml> Seveas .. any chance buddy of a few mins please?
<derek[] > pl_ice,  derek@linux:/usr/share/xgnokii/help/en_US/sample$ ls
<derek[] > gnokiirc
<pl_ice> ok, Seveas help him :) i'm off to bewd
<pl_ice> *bed
<sml> :)
<Seveas> g'night
<derek[] > pl_ice, hang on
<sml> thanks pl_ice
<pl_ice> derek[]  try using gammu, i found it much better package :D
<Seveas> saik0, no, it installs grub
<derek[] > pl_ice, ok
<coz> I use a wacom tablet, is it possible to debug this in ubuntu
<pl_ice> than gnokii
<Chizn> Dec  5 13:35:18 localhost kernel: [4417669.913000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev hda5)
<Chizn> what does that mean!?
<[cro] smiley> Seveas, i tried to reinstall gdesklets but it doesnt help:( any ideas?
<XPefdMe> Ok, I have backedup up what documents remain onto a CD, and plan to purge windows from my machine
<christian_> now, i formatted my new disk... how can i add it into resources menu?
<Seveas> [cro] smiley, change the shortcut key back?
<Seveas> Chizn, it means that the filesystem on the disk is busted
<Seveas> Chizn, boot into windows and run chkdsk
<[cro] smiley> Seveas, shift + F12 nothing happens
<Chizn> i dont have windows :oS
<Seveas> Chizn, then why do you have a FAT partition?!?
<saik0> Seveas ok..well what happened was I was running debian on this machine and edited the menu by hand...i just want the automagic kernel list working for ubuntu and not debian
<coz> Does anyone use a wacom tablet here?
<Chizn> cuz i like them...? lol
<pl_ice>  bed time bie :D
<aftertaf> Chizn:  do you HAVE a fat partiton?
<[cro] smiley> bie
<Seveas> Chizn, you're masochistic or foolish
<Seveas> fat partitions are stupid to use on libux
<Chizn> probably a bit of both
<Seveas> linux even
<Chizn> i have a fat 32 partition, yes aftertaf
<_jason> Chizn, what do you like about them??
<Chizn> lol, i find it funny that you guys are freaking out over me using a fat partition in linux, are they really that bad?
<Seveas> Chizn, yes
<Chizn> i like how if i change my mind and move back to windows, i dont have to piss about with 50 odd gigs of data
<Chizn> but.. i cant see that happening..
<Chizn> its not possible to just convert fat to ext3 is it without losing everything
<Seveas> (un?)fortunately not
<solka> !nvidia
<saik0> Chizn, not unless you have another box, HDD, or maybe a CD spindle and far too much time
<Chizn> so i guess that another reason for it being fat, the fact it was fat when it got filled with all this data and not being able to convert it, it just stayed like that
<saik0> seeing as how tou're the foolish/masochistic type =)
<Chizn> yea, lol
<Chizn> i will probably look into that
<Chizn> this read only switch is starting to irk my turkey
<Chizn> could i do a chkdsk from vmware or do i need a physical windows install?
<saik0> Chizn, o_O FAT32 is writable
<Chizn> yea not when it kicks up a PANIC in the kernel
<Chizn> it makes it read-only.. :o(
<Chizn> then i have to umount and mount again and its fine then it goes again later on
<saik0> Chizn, fsck /dev/foo
<Seveas> Chizn, fsck.vfat might work too
<Chizn> what does that do?
<Chizn> oh yea, we have man pages, lol
<Seveas> gna :/
<saik0> Did anyobody else just see that? infitity billion quit messages?
<deltron> lol
<Seveas> saik0, relax, just a netsplit
<deltron> it's called a netsplit :)
<XPefdMe> that is called a netsplit
<Chizn> yea, it was a netspliiit
<deltron> lol
<XPefdMe> LOL
<Chizn> yakky things
<XPefdMe> lets not all answer at once :)
<Seveas> you'll see about this many join messages
<deltron> that's why you run irssi-text so it doesn't show you all the messages
<saik0> you call it netsplit, i call it 'infinity billion quit messages'
!lilo:*! That main rotation server has been removed from rotation, and we'll be shutting it down for now. Affected users: about 2262
<XPefdMe> saik0 this happens because one of the servers lost its connection to the server we are on
<Chizn> you can fsck a fat partition?
<XPefdMe> so the network SPLIT
<XPefdMe> and the people logged into that server, left the channel here
<XPefdMe> but there is a copy of the channel on their server, that says ALL OF US split
<aftertaf> chan became dual
<XPefdMe> now that would be a million billion thingys
<sml> Seveas .. can you help with this root / su / visudo problem ?
<saik0> Now, can someone tell me how to get the debian automagic kernels working if you dont install grub at installation and edit the menu from an existing one?
<XPefdMe> bbiaw
<sml> I have googled for hours
<Seveas> sml, what's the problem? unable to sudo?
<Seveas> ooh
<Seveas> this is bad
<Kamping_Kaiser> waho
<aftertaf> funky chicken dance
<Kamping_Kaiser> never had freenode like this
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol ubotu
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, ghe, it's been worse a few weeks ago
<sml> I am always asked to change my password ,, when I try to run an admin tool, it says "child terminated with 1 status"
<saik0> this is gonna hurt
<sml> Seveas .. i have tried visudo with no luck
<Seveas> sml, sudo echo foo
<Seveas> what's the output of that
<sml> foo
<Chizn> heh, glooobal
<Seveas> then sudo works :)
<sml> that's all
<deltron> doh
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb. reconnecting to the network
<Seveas> sml, /etc/sudoers on the pastebin please
<deltron> server we were on split lol
<Seveas> btw, gotta go for half an hour
<aftertaf> !funky
<ubotu> funky is probably Get up,  (git awn up),   Get up,  (git awn up),  Stay on the scene (git awn up)..... like an ubuntu machine,  (git awn up). yeah granddaddy of funk :] 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Chizn> that was pretty quick response to the routing problem though
<sml> Seveas .. i have no network connection as I cannot get into the gui networking tool
<sml> Seveas but the file is ..
<saik0> sml, you're on IRC.....
<sml> Seveas ... # User priv ... root ALL=(ALL) ALL .. # Member of the ... %admin ALL=ALL(ALL) ALL
<sml> saiko0 .. on my other notebook
<sml> saiko0 .. working beautifully with archlinux :)
<sml> saiko0 .. if only arch did a ppc distro for this iBook!!
<chrisx1> hey
<Skippy23> hello everybody
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Skippy23> hi kaiser
<Skippy23> how are you
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad. self?
<Kamping_Kaiser> skippy. lol@nic
!lilo:*! reup in progress on that main rotation server on standby; affected users, about 2050
<Skippy23> huh
<saik0> sml, how does arch do with ease of installation?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Skippy23> hmm
<sml> saiko0 ... i have found arch to be very smooth with about 5 different computers
<sml> saiko0 .. the best thing is that if you do have a problem, then it is easier to resolve
<saik0> sml, I'm partial to i686 binaries =)
<sml> saiko0 .. have u tried arch?
<saik0> sml, no cant say I have. but if you wanna continue this discussion msg me for the sake of the topic
<sml> hmmm
<S3xy_SBY> hiii ubunterosss
<sml> saiko0 .. anyway .. I will install Dapper Drake and that should resolve this security problem !
<Kamping_Kaiser> er
<Kamping_Kaiser> wont solv that stability issue though
<sml> breezy is not much good with this F&^$ed up security and sudo etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> what hole?
<Skippy23> ubuntu is not that safe out of the box
<Skippy23> :\
<Ng> Skippy23: how do you figure that?
<Skippy23> wrong rights
<djk_> go on..
<Skippy23> no iptables list
<blue-frog> Skippy23, what do u need it for?
<djk_> no open ports.
<Skippy23> a newbie can,t handle iptables i ques
<Skippy23> djk 22 25 111 and 631
<djk_> Skippy23: a newbie can use firestarter.
<Ng> Skippy23: by default there's nothing for iptables to protect, the only listening services are on lo
<Skippy23> hmm
<Ng> anything else? ;)
<Skippy23> thats about it
<Skippy23> :)
<Ng> so, it's secure then :)
<Skippy23> mwoah
<aftertaf> lol
<Skippy23> i use a older ubuntu version 4.10 and updating whas a problem
<aftertaf> Skippy23:  xfree > xorg for one
<djk_> Skippy23: updating to what
<Skippy23> security updates
<aftertaf> Skippy23:  tried going to hoary yet? then breezy ?
<chrisx1> any1 help with "Some Packages have unresolvable dependences"
<Skippy23> why 4.10 is fine
<Lunz> Hi, can anyone recommend a program that does a timed shutdown of my system???
<aftertaf> chrisx1:  reposiroty setup right, universe & multiverse?
<chrisx1> not sure
<aftertaf> Lunz:  shutdown does just that
<aftertaf> man shutdown
<chrisx1> i dont know what they should be
<Lunz> really
<djk_> Lunz: don't state the obvious ;)
<aftertaf> chrisx1:  illpaste you one.
<chrisx1> ok ty
<djk_> eh,, crap,, aftertag ^^
<djk_> ah damn it..
<djk_> i meant aftertaf
<Lunz> ok kool
<chrisx1> dapper?
<ScatterBrain> Any Samba+LDAP admins here?
<saik0> ScatterBrain. you would probably have better luck in #samba. I know I did
<ScatterBrain> saik0: Thanks...
* ScatterBrain goes to #samba
<Lunz> I wish there was a GUI program that could do the shut down.
<aftertaf> djk_:  yeah..... rtfm ;)
<aftertaf> Lunz:  learn to use and be happy with the console, it can be your best friend
<Lunz> lol I know! I was a big fan of the MS DOS command prompt.
<aa-aa> haueh
<aa-aa> big fan of the MS DOS
<aa-aa> ^^
<OdeLon> Hi guys
<aftertaf> wb OdeLon :)
<OdeLon> Thanks afteraf
<aftertaf> +t
<Lunz> k guys take care c u soon.
<aftertaf> :) Lunz
<aa-aa> pena que nesse canal no haja nenhum brasileiro.. :P
<OdeLon> I finally got past most of the problems I have - now apt-get install seems to die on some python scripts (Tools.py line 470)
<OdeLon> It complains about invalid syntax
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  did it get on the net?  and with which package do you have that error?
<OdeLon> Not sure... it says 452 not fully installed or removed.
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  ok, sudo apt-get -f install ......
<OdeLon> Did that... and when it tries to install it complains about a syntax error in Tools.py
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  pastebin the full error
<OdeLon> It goes through several packages and then dies with too many errors
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<OdeLon> How can I start an x session from command line? How do I configure X?
<trappist> OdeLon: startx and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> OdeLon, startx
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  startx
<obsvuugj> OdeLon> to reconfigure sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<OdeLon> startx doesn't even exist... tried that...
<sethk> OdeLon, if startx doesn't exist, perhaps you didn't install X
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  with 452 not fully configured, you're not yet there i imagine
<Seveas> OdeLon, dpkg --configure --pending
<aftertaf> sethk:  probs with install cd left him with console
<OdeLon> I should think...
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  try what Seveas said..
<aftertaf> Seveas:  apt-get -f install  seems to die on some python scripts (Tools.py line 470)
<OdeLon> Seveas: even this spews out errors
<sethk> aftertaf, regardless, if startx doesn't exist, then the X install didn't complete
<aftertaf> sethk:  i agree.. the thing is to get him past thos errors so that the other packages do install
<sethk> aftertaf, then probably he has to uninstall something to get to a good state, then reinstall
<aftertaf> the python package with the sytax error, then......
<mark_> hey guys, can anyone help me in installing a espon c66 printer ?
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  try again, and note the actual package name with the python errors.
<OdeLon> It seems to choke when compiling Tools.py with a syntax error in that file.
<aftertaf> tools.py is the package name?
<OdeLon> It is happening with many packages.
<aftertaf> oh ok.
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  id get another install cd then.
<OdeLon> Tried a couple... Should I remove python and retry?
<aftertaf> i dont know what else could help
<shining> how can I use screen in screen ?
<Seveas> shining, C-a n
<trappist> shining: set up a different control character
<trappist> say, ctrl-f
<Seveas> C-a c that is...
<shining> no wait
<trappist> that's not quite running screen in screen
<shining> yep
<shining> I use screen on my laptop
<shining> inside it I ssh to my other box
<shining> which has a screen session too
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  i dont know what package you could remove for that......
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> that's gonna be awkward :)
<aftertaf> shining:  bind the next and prev keys to sth else in one of them
<shining> yep I'll see how to do that, thanks
<trappist> shining: use a different control character
<aftertaf> trappist:  is right...
<aftertaf> shining:  check your .screenrc
<shining> I hope I can just add a bind
<holycow> does anyone know if you can setup an email account in evolution to download all email to one mail folder?  evo seems to dump everything to a main inbox
<shining> not overwrite the current one
<aftertaf> !screen
<ubotu> I guess screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen AND http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/
<trappist> shining: did I mention use another control character?
<aftertaf> trappist:  you did..... ;P
<trappist> screen -e^Ff for example
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  or try again, reinstalling but use the server option for a minimum install, then get it on the net and apt-get your ubuntu-desktop
<mark_> an anyone help me in adding a espon c66 printer ?
<aftertaf> mark_:  cant you find it in print setup?
<OdeLon> Will try if removing/reinstalling python won't get me anywhere.... so far so good
<mark_> No its not listed
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  there are a lot of packages with it.....
<aftertaf> !printing
<ubotu> hmm... printing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<shining> trappist: yep, thanks
<aftertaf> mark_:  check on that site....
<mark_> will do, thx
<jack__> Hi! I cam't compile perl modules using cpan. I just installed build-essental but it still doesn't work.
<OdeLon> I kinda figured so... it seems to be installng most of the missing packages right now.
<OdeLon> X not withstanding
<aftertaf> OdeLon:  really? good news then ;)
<OdeLon> fingers crossed
<trappist> jack__: "doesn't work" isn't really helpful.  information like what happens when you try might be.
<aftertaf> and if ubuntu-desktop wont install, try kubuntu-desktop ;)
<OdeLon> lol afteraf
<puff> Morning.
<MP3yeur> hello all (im ench user)
<MP3yeur> hello all (im fench user)
<wickedpuppy> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<jack__> trappist, cpan can't pass makefiles:: Writing Makefile for DBI
<jack__>     -- NOT OK
<wickedpuppy> jack-, btw ... have you thought of asking in #perl ?
<MP3yeur> ive no response on ubuntu-fr
<jack__> wickedpuppy, uhw.. hehe
<wickedpuppy> MP3yeur, then pls ask here ...
<Seveas> jack__, don't use cpan, use apt
<OdeLon> !he
<ubotu> OdeLon: Not a clue
<OdeLon> !il
<shining> do ubuntu and kubuntu share the same repos?
<ubotu> OdeLon: Bugger all, i dunno
<aftertaf> jack__:  try removing older versions of automake & autoconf
<Kaiser_Sleeps> shining: yes
<Seveas> OdeLon, feel free to add it :)
<Seveas> shining, yes
<wickedpuppy> he is what ?
<OdeLon> Give me a couple of years hacking around first
<aftertaf> lool OdeLon  :)
<trappist> jack__: the vast majority of cpan modules are available in, and should be installed from, the apt-repositories.  sudo apt-get install libdbi-perl
<aftertaf> bye all :)
<trappist> jack__: you might also want to install libperl-dev
<shining> so installing kde from ubuntu will result in exactly the same distribution as installing gnome from kubuntu, right? both will have exactly the same working versions of the two de
<trappist> shining: yeah it's all the same packages.  ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop are just metapackages that install a selection of packages for you.
<jack__> trappist, I installed libdbi-perl. but perl complains that it can't find module perl. :: use dbi;
<trappist> jack__: libperl-dev?
<jack__> Okay it's working now!! Thanks all.. :) :)
<MP3yeur> ive a problem with CUPS on my server (192.168.0.2), i want to print a document on a Station (192.168.0.5), i try to connect with firefox to http://192.168.0.2:631 (it work), but when i go to administrative task, CUPS ask to me login and password, i try my root login with password and others actives login but it's not correct for CUPS, then i cant do administrative tasks !
<MP3yeur> Please use simple word to talk with me because im french !
<trappist> MP3yeur: set up serveradmin in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<Seveas> MP3yeur, the cups webadmin should not be used
<Dr_Willis> CUPS admin features are disabled by default in Ubuntu
<sethk> MP3yeur, by default you can only administer cups using a browser running on the same machine.  You can change this in the cups configuration
<MP3yeur> sethk i think i ve autorised access since 192.168.0.*
<holycow> guys, does anyone know how to disable/config the ubuntu update manager so that it automatically installs the updates without asking the user?
<MP3yeur> i want to create a login user for administrative printer tasks
<Earthen> could someone give me the web addess for the sources list for breezy
<sethk> MP3yeur, also, start the browser as root, in addition to using the root password and user
<MP3yeur> on the server ?
<MP3yeur> Administrative commands are disabled in the web interface for security reasons. Please use the GNOME CUPS manager (System > Administration > Printing).                   i dont want to use this soft !
<CarlFK> "start the browser as root" doesn't sound rignt.  the server won't know what user the browser is running as
<Dr_Willis> Cups by default only allowed localhost to it  i thought.
<trappist> MP3yeur: feel free to reconfigure cups via /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<indypende> someone can give me some information about the printers?
<MP3yeur> i will go on the server, i will try to start firefox as root user, and im connect to 192.168.0.2:631
<MP3yeur> it ok ?
<indypende> i have to take my new printer for home use
<trappist> cups doesn't care if firefox is running as root
<indypende> i need that's be supported totally by linux!
<MP3yeur> ok
<Fushizzz> Heyo
<indypende> no one have an idea?
<nickrud> MP3yeur, there's an easier method; sudo adduser cupsys shadow, sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart, and voila, the :631 works
<CarlFK> MP3yeur:  try localhost:631 not 192.168.0.2:631
<MP3yeur> then 127.0.0.1
<are> holaaa
<are> alguien abla espaol ?
<BockBilbo> are, vete a #ubuntu-es
<are> gracias
<are> ya estoy alli
<are> =] 
<are> tanks
<are> =] 
<Fushizzz> nisiquiera vos sabes Hablar
<CarlFK> indypende: what printer (make/model/URL)
<CarlFK> indypende: also, have a look at http://www.linuxprinting.org
<indypende> CarlFK, i have to aquire a new printer... i want a suggestion!
<Seveas> !tell are about es
<jimmy_> using apt-get how can i search what versions of a file are available?
<CarlFK> indypende: laser or inkjet?  fast or cheap?  color?
<trappist> MP3yeur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions?highlight=%28cups%29#head-31236fe6767d32d8849819b22f0da7da5026023b
<Dr_Willis> "Budget" is the top question. :P
<Dr_Willis> and the task its to do.
<indypende> CarlFK, inkjet/color
<Seveas> indypende, check www.linuxprinting.org
<indypende> Seveas, i see..
<ikor> jimmy_: use apt-cache
<indypende> but all the supported perfectly there are'nt on the markets
<bretzel> Hi there :-)
<SirKillalot> is there a way to restart X without having to restart an X application? (something like freeze it?)
<jimmy_> if i want to downgrade gcc to 3.4, how do i do this. i'm using 4 now
<Chousuke> SirKillalot: not
<Chousuke> -t
<trappist> SirKillalot: no, that's one of the things that kinda sucks about X
<SirKillalot> ok thanks
<SirKillalot> thoug that sucks
<mamoru> people, is there a tool to change keyboard map?
<SirKillalot> i would like to restart my X because of it needing so much RAM after that runtime..
<ikor> mamoru: setxkbmap
<MP3yeur> ok ive try a person on the french channel, thanks for your help !
<CarlFK> indypende: try asking in #linuxhelp.  last I checked, Lexmark was not well supported
<jimmy_> how do i downgrade gcc versions? do i uninstall first
<mamoru> ikor, thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@192.226.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.226.*]  by Seveas
<HarddisK> re all
<trappist> MP3yeur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions?#head-31236fe6767d32d8849819b22f0da7da5026023b
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@192.226.*]  by Seveas
<trappist> jimmy_: no, several versions of gcc can coexist happily
<trappist> jimmy_: to choose which version to use, export CC or use update-alternatives
<jimmy_> how can i see what version I have?
<jimmy_> versions
<Ng> dpkg -l | grep gcc
<trappist> ls /usr/bin/gcc-*
<Ng> or that :)
<jimmy_> i'm trying to compile mplayer but it says to use gcc-3.x
<Seveas> dpkg -l "gcc*"
<hedonick> or gcc -v :)
<Seveas> jimmy_, don't compile mplayer
<Seveas> grab it from the repositories
<Seveas> !tell jimmy_ about mplayer
<Seveas> hedonick, that won't tell all installed versions :)
<hedonick> Seveas: ah, didn't see the qualifier, only his first (malformed ;-) question
<limguohong91> Hi May I know is it possible to connect a mp3 player to ubuntu and it is not IPod....... I am using Creative Zen touch
<Fushizzz> hi
<Dr_Willis> limguohong91,  plug it in  - and if you are lucky it will show up as a usb drive.
<limguohong91> Dr_Willis, I tried and I am unlucky
<Fushizzz> i am gay
<jimmy_> apt-get can't find mplayer-586
<Seveas> Fushizzz, off-yopic talk elsewhere please
<OdeLon2> Seveas: Removing and reinstalling python did the trick, I am now using xchat on my shiny new ubuntu desktop
<Seveas> jimmy_, enable multiverse
<OdeLon2> Thanks for all the help!
<shining> dapper isn't broken enough, I'm disappointed :)
<Seveas> OdeLon, cool :)
<Ng> limguohong91: you need special software
<Ng> shining: today
<ice9> what is a good web development application for linux ?
<trappist> shining: you timed it wrong
<Seveas> ice9, vim
<chrisx1> hey im havin trouble installin packages
<chrisx1> hey
<ice9> for web
<ice9> really ?
<chrisx1> any1 help with "Some Packages have unresolvable dependences"
<Ng> limguohong91: I think gnomad2 should do the trick
<Seveas> vim is good for everything :)
<ice9> I use that for text
<shining> trappist: what happened recently?
<Ben123987> Ng, Where can i get it?
<Seveas> but you might be interested in nvu or screem
<ice9> what are some other ones
<trappist> shining: missing mouse and keyboard drivers for xorg
<Milleniumgroup> hi, evryone :)
<Fushizzz> Yow
<shining> ha yep, I just updated that
<shining> all input and graphic x driver
<Ben123987> Ng, Where can i get gnomad2 ?
<Ng> Ben123987: synaptic
<trappist> shining: since you said that I'm going to take this opportunity to apt-get upgrade :)
<shining> :)
<Ben123987> Thanks Ng :)
<shining> hehe it was a joke, it doesn't work at all
<trappist> oh nm then
<shining> trappist: no, just trying to confuse you
<shining> trappist: I just checked again by killing x
<shining> it works fine
<bretzel> I have just upgraded KDE to 3.5 with Kubuntu repo and for others using KDE in Ubuntu, I recommand to jump to kde 3.5 (Kubuntu desk )ASAP :-)
<shining> kubuntu meta packages isn't broken ?
<BigKahuna> how to kill a process from cli using process name not PID?
<shining> what do you mean, kubuntu repo?
<shining> BigKahuna: killall maybe
<trappist> BigKahuna: pkill
<bretzel> shining: Only for konq-plugins but I managed to install it bu removing previous KDE -- I have to say I dunno if that package was well installed tho:-) but I am actually in kde3.5 and everything seems to be ok
<shining> BigKahuna: or kill `pidof app` or something like that
<shining> ho
<jessid> hello...I would like to know if there exist any gui app to configure samba service!!!
<Yagisan> Do we have and screen capture apps like fraps in ubuntu ?
<Yagisan> s/and/any
<Ng> Yagisan: poke your Print Screen key :)
<Ng> or do you mean movie recording?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Yagisan> Ng: I need 25/fps 640x480
<Dr_Willis> Fraps is an interesting program.
<Ng> Yagisan: ah, I'm not sure then, sorry
<Yagisan> Ng: Me either, that's why I'm here :)
<mahangu> i cant write to my ipod shuffle, nautilus says it is a read onyl device
<mahangu> whta can I do?
<mahangu> i want to put some files on it
<jimmy_> apt-get install mplayer-586 gives error: Depends: libpolyp0 but it is not installable
<bur[n] er> mahangu: use banshee
<CarlFK> mahangu: there is an app for ipod.. i can't remember what it is called...
<bur[n] er> mahangu: or gtkpod
<CarlFK> banshee
<bur[n] er> or the very latest rhythmbox (not in repositories)
<bur[n] er> bbl
<mamoru> people, is there a tool for editing keyboard map?
<BigKahuna> trappist, Thanks, works a treat.
<_jason> mamoru, try man setkeycodes... don't know too much about it
<Ben123987> I am using gnomad2 and it is goof but when i open it with my MP3 connected. It shows. USB_Set)Configuration: Operation not pemritted
<Ben123987> How can i fix it?
<osfameron> dammit, ubuntu is still reading CDs at x1.3 speed or so rather than the x10 it should be doing
<osfameron> despite running through modifications in !dma
<Dr_Willis> osfameron,  you ripping audio cd's ?
<osfameron> Dr_Willis: yup
<ubuntu> dvs
<chrisx1> where do i get gtk2.2.0?
<mamoru> _jason, thx, but that's not quite what i needed
<ubuntu> algun espaol
<Dr_Willis> osfameron,  Ive seen some programs (windows included) that rip them slowly for some reaon. Dirt? or perhaps they are some how double checking the data.. not sure.
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<osfameron> Dr_Willis: the laptop came installed with WinXP, used to run at 10x speed
<chrisx1> where do i get gtk2.2.0?
<chrisx1> !gtk
<ubotu> chrisx1: Are you smoking crack?
<osfameron> on ubuntu not.  But I wonder if I can check for dirt, that's a possibility I spose
<trappist> osfameron: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom (or whatever the device is)
<osfameron> trappist: did that
<Dr_Willis> osfameron,  i tend to just use 'grip' and let them rip in the background.
<hybrid> chrisx1: synaptic?
<jimmy_> could someone install mplayer for me
<chrisx1> its not there
<chrisx1> or
<chrisx1> if i do
<osfameron> Dr_Willis: ooo, I'll check that out
<chrisx1> i get unresolveable dependances
<hybrid> jimmy_:sudo  apt-get install mplayer
<CarlFK> jimmy_:  breezy?
<hybrid> chrisx1: are all your repos set up correctly?
<CarlFK> jimmy_: see if this helps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<chrisx1> hybrid im not sure
<Pablo> how do I burn a bin/cue in linux?
<chrisx1> can i paste them to you?
<hybrid> chrisx1: /join #flood
<jimmy_> i get error mplayer-586: Depends: libpolyp0 but it is not installable
<jimmy_> maybe i should reinstall
<jimmy_> ubuntu
<AlexRM> Hey
<AlexRM> I just installed the fglrx ATI Drivers, and now there are horizontal lines accross my screen
<AlexRM> I think that my horizontal refresh rate is..stuck
<AlexRM> how do I change it ??
<trappist> AlexRM: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vincentmx> hi
<trappist> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<enkrav> Hi, why is the ssh-agent process running, on my ubuntu installation? I don't have installed any ssh server ??
<AlexRM> trappist, and edit what?
<trappist> AlexRM: if you don't know, go with the dpkg-reconfigure
<AlexRM> ok
<jimmy_> anyone know a linux distro that is easy to use?
<saik0> Could anybody explain this phenomenon: Boot CDs only boot when no (bootable?) HDDs are connected
<TrendKill> hi guys, im trying to create a reiserfs partition on a 60 gig hard drive (i want the whole hardrive to be one partition) but mkreiserfs keeps creating a 10 gig partition instead of the whole thing...any ideas on what im doing wrong? mkreiserfs /dev/hdc1
<saik0> jimmy_, ubuntu
<vincentmx> jimmy_ kubuntu, xubuntu or ubuntu
<saik0> jimmy_ =P
<jrw146> I attempted installing 5.10. After all the initial setups, it rebooted as usual, and began unpacking stuff (as usual). After it finished that, it goes to a screen with just a bolded, non blinking _ , left for hours, then I manually restarted. It goes thru the normal boot procedures, but as its about to load the logons/desktop, it simply goes to a blank screen. Tried with 5.04 and doing the...
<jrw146> ...same as well.
<jrw146> Any clues?
<vincentmx> odd question in an Ubuntu channel
<jimmy_> TrendKill, maybe your boot order in your bios
<hybrid> jimmy_: ubuntu is the most flexible. SuSe is strickly newbie/business Xandros is for Windows lovers and Fedora is for RedHat people
<ubuntu> hi @ all
<vincentmx> hi ubuntu
<enkrav> and debian is ...
<saik0> jrw146, mkfs is for creating filesystems on a partition
<ubuntu> i ve problems with grub
<hybrid> enkrav: debian is not Y2K compatiable
<TrendKill> jimmy_, how would that affect the maximum partition size?
<saik0> jrw146, your partition is 10 gigs big
<vincentmx> ubuntu, i'd change my nick if i were you, other people would also want that nick
<TrendKill> oh and im using ubuntu livecd...
<TrendKill> even gparted fails to create it...
<ubuntu> yes but i m online with livecd
<jimmy_> why doesn't ubuntu come with mplayer? doesn't totem stink
<jrw146> saik0: I used the utility in the ubuntu install to automatically partition my drive accordingly. Only a 30gb. But... I've used bigger HDs and bigger partitions than that on other systems.
<jimmy_> i can't watch streaming porn with totem
<saik0> TrendKill and jrw146. doh, i meant to say that to TrendKill
<vincentmx> ubuntu, just type "/nick" and the name you want
<jrw146> saik0: Haha, thought so.
<vincentmx> yes
<vincentmx> :D
<Yagisan> jimmy_: It's in universe
<mynewnickname> better?
<vincentmx> indeed
<AlexRM> Thanks who ever helped me, works now
<vincentmx> very unique too
<mynewnickname> ok, now my problem
<mahangu> bur[n] er, but i want to copy files to my shuffle, not music
<vincentmx> ask away, mynewnickname
<jimmy_> Yagisan, but i get Dependent errors when trying to install it
<mynewnickname> i ve partioned my hd and then installed windows
<TrendKill> saik0, but i dont want to install ubuntu just yet....but actually...your on to something...ill just kill the install right after the partitioning...thanks alot!
<vincentmx> yes
<mynewnickname> now my grub isnt working
<vincentmx> hmm
<saik0> TrendKill, no need
<AlexRM> but can someone help me with my Surround Sound Problem? I have surround sound working by changing some volumes in Wave Surround, Wave Center, Wave LFE Etc....but now in BMP the Volume bar doesn't work
<AlexRM> say if I set the volume to 0 in BMP, the volume level is still the same
<mynewnickname> i tried it with http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootloader
<saik0> TrendKill, youre on the live CD right. you can use parted (CLI tool) or GParted (gtk+ tool)
<vincentmx> mynewnickname, you need to add it to your menu.lst
<shining_> I've a problem with a laptop, I can't find what I'm missing in the kernel config. the cdrom is showing in /dev/hdc instead of /dev/scd , and I can't enable dma, so it isn't usable
<jimmy_> i get error mplayer-586: Depends: libpolyp0 but it is not installable
<mynewnickname> but after "grub-install /dev/hda" it says The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<hybrid> is tor open?
<shining_> any idea?
<Yagisan>  jimmy_: mplayer-586 installed fine for me in my i386 chroot (breezy) are you on dapper ?
<shining_> anyone with an ich6 laptop ?
<vincentmx> mynewnickname, just open a terminal and type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trappist> shining_: it's not a scsi cdrom, is it?
<hybrid> jimmy_: i compiled mplayer so i could bypass ubuntu's restricted format protection
<shining_> trappist: no idea
<jimmy_> Yagisan, what is dapper?
<trappist> shining_: ide-scsi is deprecated, but there's still a scsi emulation option in the kernel I believe
<shining_> trappist: sata maybe? I'm not sure
<trappist> shining_: then it's not
<shining_> the hard drive shows as /dev/sda
<Yagisan> jimmy_: the development version.
<trappist> shining_: why can't you enable dma?
<Yagisan> hybrid: odd, mine works fine with "restricted formats"
<deluxe___> can someone tell me if i can do install of ubuntu using a linksys wusb11 v2.6 wireless adapter
<vincentmx> mynewnickname, and add your windows install to it
<trappist> hybrid: for restricted formats, just install w32codecs
<hybrid> Yagisan: well this is something i started with Warty. I havent tried anything else
<shining_> trappist: no idea, but if it's a sata cd, it shouldnt show as /dev/hdc , should it ?
<jrw146> I attempted installing 5.10. After all the initial setups, it rebooted as usual, and began unpacking stuff (as usual). After it finished that, it goes to a screen with just a bolded, non blinking _ , left for hours, then I manually restarted. It goes thru the normal boot procedures, but as its about to load the logons/desktop, it simply goes to a blank screen. Tried with 5.04 and doing the...
<jrw146> ...same as well. Figured I'd repost if anyone new came in to try to help.
<trappist> hybrid: there's nothing in the mplayer build that prevents you from playing those formats.  ubuntu just doesn't ship with the codecs.
<Yagisan> jimmy_: If you have esound installed, you may not be able to install libpolyp0 as there is a conflict
<hybrid> trappist: yea and the source comes with it
<trappist> shining_: never had a sata drive, so I'm not sure, but I wouldn't think so
<odin> How do I find out what my PATH is?
<Seveas> echo $PATH
<trappist> odin: echo $PATH
<odin> Thanks
<hybrid> it is just something i did in warty and have continued since
<hybrid> hey Seveas! long time no see
<shining_> trappist: you can't enable dma on sata drives with hdparm -d1, like on ide drives
<Seveas> hi
<saik0> What might be causing CDs to only boot when no HDDs are present? (cdrom first in BIOS)
<trappist> hybrid: a million years ago I wrote this script.  maybe it still works: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/scripts/getmplayer
<trappist> shining_: this is true
<pu> hello.
<vincentmx> hi pu
<pu> i've been following this gudie to set up wireless on my laptop - https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<hybrid> trappist: #easybreezy
<pu> and i'm having trouble using modprobe ndiswrapper
<shining_> trappist: how can I see which controller the cdrom is using?
<Fenomen> Hello people!
<vincentmx> hi
<vincentmx> pu, could you describe?
<Fenomen> Can anyboady help me with some answers
<pu> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (...etc...etc.../ndiswrapper.ko)
<pu> is what it says..
<_jason> Fenomen, just ask, if someone knows you get an answer :D
<vincentmx> ok
<shining_> I thought it would be the same as the hard drive one, but the hd works fine. I don't get it
<Fenomen> OK
<shining_> nobody with one of these stupid new laptops ?
<Yagisan> night all
<pu> walmart laptops? heh
<Fenomen> I want to make a preinstallation disk(s) for My UBUNTU
<Fenomen> but I can't find a information in the internet how to do that
<shining_> pu: ich6 chipset
<pu> what does that mean shining?
<jrw146> I attempted installing 5.10. After all the initial setups, it rebooted as usual, and began unpacking stuff (as usual). After it finished that, it goes to a screen with just a bolded, non blinking _ , left for hours, then I manually restarted. It goes thru the normal boot procedures, but as its about to load the logons/desktop, it simply goes to a blank screen. Tried with 5.04 and doing the...
<pu> not supported?
<jrw146> ...same as well. Could it be a video issue? Its a old Geforce4MX PCI.
<shining_> pu: it's supported
<shining_> pu: just looking for a less stupid user than me so he can tell me if I'm missing a hidden option in the kernel or something
<pu> i think if i can just get this working, i can work with ubuntu
<Fenomen> Maybe someone knows how to make a Preinstallation disks for UBUNTU 5.10???
<pu> thanks for your help shining
<No1Viking> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<jimmy_> alright i'm going to try to compile mplayer again. i need to change the gcc version i'm using to 3.x how can i do this?
<trappist> jimmy_: update-alternatives
<shining_> omfg
<Fenomen> Does somebody knows something about UBUNTU Preinstallation
<trappist> wth, no alternatives for gcc?
<Fenomen> Does somebody knows something about UBUNTU Preinstallation
<shining_> Fenomen: wtf is that?
<Dr_Willis> Fenomen,   care to clarify
<jimmy_> trappist, i don't understand update-alternatives
<shining_> Fenomen: just build a pc and install ubuntu on it
<shining_> jimmy_: it's really hard indeed
<trappist> jimmy_: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<pu> i think maybe it has something to do with ubuntu installed the wrong driver intially
<pu> and i removed with ndiswrapper -e
<chrisx1> !find irssi
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'irssi' (5 shown): irssi-plugin-icq ;; irssi-scripts ;; irssi-snapshot ;; irssi-snapshot-dev ;; irssi-text.
<pu> and then reinstalled the ones i downloaded from web
<trappist> chrisx1: you want irssi-text.  why it's called that is beyond me.
<Seveas> trappist, there were/are plans for a gui version
<hybrid> trappist: because you can compile it with a GUI
<hybrid> kinda like mplayer
<deltron> mmmm irssi-text :)
<hybrid> deltron: yes its a great client
<deltron> yeah, my fav :)
<hybrid> deltron: i use it on all my boxes
<shining_> when you are ssh on the box, and you reboot it, why doesn't it always log out?
<shining_> most of the times, it get stuck. how do I kill it?
<trappist> imho the gui version should get a special name. xchat is a gui client with an optional cli version, so it makes sense there.
<hybrid> shining_: lag
<shining_> hybrid: ha
<jrw146> *snifflesniffle* Wow, doomed to a life of winblows. What is a poor girl to do? Bah... I'll try again, heh..
<jrw146> I attempted installing 5.10. After all the initial setups, it rebooted as usual, and began unpacking stuff (as usual). After it finished that, it goes to a screen with just a bolded, non blinking _ , left for hours, then I manually restarted. It goes thru the normal boot procedures, but as its about to load the logons/desktop, it simply goes to a blank screen. Tried with 5.04 and doing the...
<jrw146> ...same as well. Any clues?
<hybrid> shining_: i can reset my router and not get disconnected from irc
<pu> man, no internet = no ubuntu.. lol
<shining_> hybrid: wow, I can't do that
<hybrid> shining_: my lag goes over 100
<trappist> me neither.  my screen runs on my router :)
<hybrid> trappist: wrt?
<deltron> lol, I've ben thinking about doing that
<trappist> but ssh's keepalive is pretty robust.  you can go a few minutes before it gives up.
<maffju> jrw146, maybe x is not properly configured?
<shining_> ssh maybe but not irssi
<jrw146> maffju: I've not had a chance to configure it... Plus, its an old Geforce4MX PCI. My laptop's Radeon from the same era needed no config.... Hmm...
<shining_> btw my router or modem always lose the net connection, it's very annoying
<jimmy_> thanks for your help mplaying is install now
<shining_> I stayed 10 min there and I'm already shining_
<Fenomen> No, the Preinstallation I men, that make one PC, ahd do the own configuration on it, and than make the disk, whith wich I cold install aal the same as it was on my configured system, without the reconfiguring...
<shining_> Fenomen: huh
<Fenomen> It is as on IBM notebooks is eaven one partition for making the preinstallation disks
<jrw146> Fenomen: I wouldn't call that "preinstallation", sounds like you just want to copy your settings to another PC..
<jrw146> Fenomen: How to accomplish that... Er.... I'm not certain.
<Fenomen> maybe I want to copy my settings to many pc's
<redguy> Fenomen: sound like debian's FAI to me. maybe ubuntu can do the same thing?
<AlexRM> Hey
<redguy> Fenomen: Fully Automated Install if I remember correctly
<AlexRM> I would like to Install UT2004 on Ubuntu. How would I do this? Is there a guide somewhere?
<Fenomen> Well, I heard, that UBUNTU can do that, but a can't find out How
<Fenomen> yes Something like automated installation... but also with all the addons, wich I added when the UBUNTU alredi was installed
<trappist> AlexRM: it's pretty straightforward.  first, make sure you have dri enabled - glxinfo | grep rendering - then run the installer.
<AlexRM> DRI? what is that?
<redguy> Fenomen: well, entering ubuntu FAI in google gives "Installing Ubuntu Linux with FAI - FAIWiki" as the first link
<redguy> Fenomen: you didn't look hard, did you?
<trappist> AlexRM: direct rendering something
<Fenomen> Thanks
<shining_> infrastructure maybe
<AlexRM> trappist, I have my drivers installed, so they should be already enabled, yes?
<guiss> hi, i am trying to set up a debian chroot environment in ubuntu, followed the instructions from http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html and when I change /etc/inittab, the console I assign debian keeps respawning, any help?
<Fenomen> Thats meen, that I didn't look hard!!! :)
<Fenomen> Ok, thanks
<trappist> AlexRM: depends.  run glxinfo | grep rendering to find out.
* Fenomen going to read about FAI
<AlexRM> trappist, yep, done it-s enabled
<AlexRM> so I just put the disc in, and run the installed? and thats it done?
<AlexRM> installer*
<AlexRM> trappist, does it matter if im on 64bit Linux?
<trappist> AlexRM: well I don't know if the linux installer is on the cd - you may have to download that.
<shining_> it's crap when you ssh from a distrib using utf8 on one using iso. what can I do?
<trappist> AlexRM: there's an amd64 installer.  google it :)
<AlexRM> trappist, Cool ok, sorry - new to all this stuff
<MikeG> Help. Where is 'acroread' repository?
<pu> can somebody tell me what this means?
<pu> i used the command "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<pu> and this was the response i received..
<pu> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<trappist> pu: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<karlan> how can i get access to my windows partition?
<saik0> MikeG, you would probably be better off using evince, unless you're sure you want abobe's reader
<shining_> do I need to use the same locale on both system ?
<MikeG> Said0, I'll try evince first. Never used it. Thanks.
<jeff303> hi, does anyone know if the monitor power-saving settings have change from hoary -> breezy?
<trappist> karlan: use the 'umask=0' option in your /etc/fstab
<saik0> MikeG, np problem. btw it comes with breezy
<jrw146> I attempted installing 5.10. After all the initial setups, it rebooted as usual, and began unpacking stuff (as usual). After it finished that, it goes to a screen with just a bolded, non blinking _ , left for hours, then I manually restarted. It goes thru the normal boot procedures, but as its about to load the logons/desktop, it simply goes to a blank screen. Tried with 5.04 and doing the...
<jrw146> ...same as well. If it's an X related problem, how abouts do I go to solve it?
<MikeG> saik0, evince? Is that correct sp. can't apt-get it
<evilmegaman> hi, I think I want to compile my own kernel but I don't know how to exactly. Is there any guides I can use?
<chrisx1> any ideas about this E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nassif> hi all ... yehaa :) it works
<trappist> jrw146: doesn't sound like an X problem, unfortunately
<karlan> trappist, i havent asked anything yet?
<MikeG> saik0, never mind. got it.
<Slant_Laptop> christel, somethign went wrong in the package scripts. Do you have the output from before that point?
<trappist> karlan: oh I was probably trying to answer somebody else.  please disregard :)
<karlan> :p
<jrw146> trappist: It was mentioned earlier, butthey never reiterated. *shrug* Any clues yourself?
<karlan> i have some questions thou :-)
<saik0> MikeG, good to hear
<AlexRM> trappist, I can't find hte 64bit installer anywhere, do you know where it is?
<nassif> how do i make ubuntu pop up a window if i.e. firefox wants to connect to its starts page but the dial in connection is not already established ?
<karlan> first off, i am having some trouble with my sound. it works fine in ubuntu, but not in xmms. where do i choose the right soundcard etc in xmms?
<maffju> jrw146, i still think it might be an x related problem - try replacing "radeon" (or whatever driver you have) by "vesa" in your /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<trappist> jrw146: it sounds like what I got with a poorly built custom kernel back in the 2.5.x days.  in your case it just sounds like a bad install.  maybe a bad cd.
<jrw146> maffju: But how do I actually do that when I'm never given the opporitunity?
<pu> trappist, even with sudo, i get the same response..
<jrw146> trappist: 5.04 is one of the officially pressed CDs mailed to me, 5.10 is from the official page that I burnt. Both doing the same thing.
<saik0> karlan, set xmms to use esd
<maffju> jrw146, can you start the pc with a live cd?
<jrw146> maffju: Haven't tried any of the ubuntu Lives, but my Knoppix live works
<trappist> jrw146: does ctrl-alt-f3 (or f2 or f4 etc.) do anything?
<maffju> jrw146, so can use a live cd, mount the hard drive and change the xorg.conf
<karlan> saik0, got it to work :-) thx
<jonathon> gday
<evilmegaman> Where do I download the latest kernel? so I can compile it myself?
<maffju> jrw146, oh, sure, trappist's suggestion is good!
<karlan> one more question, how can i get my back and forward-button to work on my logitech mx510 in firefox etc?
<jonathon> i god a simple kind of question for anyone awake
<saik0> karlan, yep, anytime
<jonathon> how do u change the background screen that comes up when the gnome splash is loading up?
<jrw146> trappist: pressed at what time? Haven't attempted that... And when I do, what is it supposed to accomplish? Going to reinstall ubuntu and see what happens.
<AlexRM> Does anyone know where I can get a UT2004 64BIT installer?
<saik0> karlan, might want to look into beep-media-player. in essence xmms with gtk
<jonathon> how do u change the background screen that comes up when the gnome splash is loading up?
<maffju> jrw146, pressing ctrl-alt-f2 will show a non-graphical login
<maffju> jrw146, if it's an x related problem, it should work
<Evaso> any body is trying to backport Kino 0.8.0?
<maffju> jrw146, if it doesn't work, I'm on the wrong track
<morgania> hi all
<trappist> jrw146: considering when it occurs, I don't think it's a boot issue.  ctrl-alt-f3 should take you to a different virtual console, if it exists, from which you should be able to accomplish something.
<AlexRM> Please, Does anyone know where a 64BIT UT2004 Installer is?
<karlan> saik0, beep-media-player? got any url?
<NoUse> karlan it's in synaptic/apt
<jrw146> Trappist/Maffju: Will try it out, Will pop back in within 2-3 hours depending on how long it takes to reinstall everything.
<saik0> karlan, apt-get install beep-media-player, if u wanna check it out look it up at freshmeat.net
<karlan> ok, nice
<karlan> will do :)
<maffju> jrw146, good luck
<karlan> any got an answer on my mouse-question? :)
<Seveas> karlan, a cat is the answer to all mouse problems
<jonathon> how do find out what daemons are running?
<Seveas> jonathon, ps f -e
<Seveas> or ps aux
<Davey> unfortunately, Seveas, cats have their own problems :/
<AlexRM> Please, can someone help me??
<karlan> Seveas, :p
<morgania> i install mubuntu on my pc, and when i whant to install a tar.gz the linux don`t know where, or how to use, the c compiler for extract tar.gz
<hybrid> Seveas karlan remember the "cueCat"?
<trappist> AlexRM: looks like the linux installer is on the cdrom and includes amd64 binaries
<karlan> hybrid, not really
<Seveas> !tell morgania about compiling
<AlexRM> trappist, ok - I shall install my dvd driver now
<AlexRM> brb
<hybrid> karlan: it was an input device that scan barcodes and let you do stuff with them online
<jimmy_> exit
<Seveas> karlan, search the wiki for a page with ManyMouseButtons in the title
<Seveas> I'm pretty sire there is one
<karlan> hybrid, hmm, not sure that i know what you mean.
<mahangu> im having trouble writing files to my ipod shuffle
<mahangu> it mounts alright
<mahangu> but with chmod 700
<jonathon> once you find the daemon you want how do you make it activate when  your gnome starts?
<mahangu> so i cant write files to it
<saik0> Are there any channels where i could get help with hardware related issues?
<Seveas> saik0, this one is a good start
<karlan> saik0, damn, beep is much better :-) thx
<Seveas> and depending on the hardware there may be other channels too
<bluefoxicy>  11:34:26 up 86 days, 22:58,  5 users,  load average: 0.24, 0.26, 0.17
<mindamp> how do i use sed to print only the first three characters from line 1 of a file?
<bluefoxicy> I totally 86'd windows' uptime.
<saik0> Seveas, I've asked here a few times. Got a mobo that only boots CDs if there are no HDDs present (proper boot order)
<vardhan> Hi, which package in dapper has xorgcfg ?
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, and missed the latest 20 kernel security fixes...
<trappist> Seveas: after a few tries it's ManyButtonsMouse rather than ManyMouseButtons
<Seveas> saik0, that really sounds like an incorrect boot order in the bios
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  i'm inside a NAT network.  I'm aware of the risk.
<jonathon> how can you make commands execute at login automatically?
<saik0> Seveas, i want as far as rmoving all but cdrom from the boot order. still boots HDDs
<trappist> jonathon: put them in your .bashrc
<morgania> root@ubuntu:/programe/streamripper/streamripper-1.61.17# ./configure
<morgania> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<morgania> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<morgania> checking for gawk... no
<morgania> checking for mawk... mawk
<morgania> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<morgania> checking for gcc... gcc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %morgania!*@*]  by Seveas
<trappist> gah.
<Seveas> no pasting in here
<Naruto_UzumakiMT> hi
<Seveas> don't even think about getting help anymore
<bluefoxicy> rafb.net/paste
<KevinColyer> sorry to be a pain and off topic but I am having a problem and can't seem to find a solution. I installed Breezy with a UK keyboard, but my user has a French keyboard. How do I change the login/system keymap to French? Once in the Desktop there is no problem
<steve6> Ubuntu!
<karlan> this i remember i got it to work a long time ago on my debianmachine, but how do i get access to my ntfs partitions on my computer?
<Naruto_UzumakiMT> uhm, i have a question about firefox update...
<Seveas> karlan, mount them :)
<nassif> how do i manage dial on demand ?
<karlan> Seveas, is it just to mount them? i remember that i had to get some program to get it to work last time
<steve6> for dsl nassif?
<yoav> can any one point me out to a channel that has languauge support?
<megngab> hi, i'm a newbie and i have a very basic question
<Seveas> karlan, mounting is enough
<Seveas> megngab, ask away :)
<nassif> steve6, nope : analog modem
<karlan> Seveas, oh okay. how do i get access to them? :) when i try to access them, i get an errormsg that says that i dont have any rights to view them
<Seveas> yoav, which langiage?
<megngab> i have installed my ubuntu 5.10 but i don't know what is the defaul super user password?
<Naruto_UzumakiMT> does someone here know when firefox 1.5 will be in update sources?
<Seveas> karlan, use -o umask=0000 in the mount command
<Seveas> Naruto_UzumakiMT, probably never
<Naruto_UzumakiMT> there is no password, do your stuff with sudo and your password
<ClayG> can you do x over ssh without installing/enabling XDM
<Seveas> !tell megngab about root
<yoav> thanks Seveas - hebrew. or any non latin actually, i guess its the same trick
<Seveas> ClayG, ssh -X
<Seveas> that's enough :)
<karlan> oh ok
<karlan> will try
<ClayG> the remote node doesn't need xdm?
<Seveas> yoav, #ubuntu-il or #ubuntu-he perhaps
<megngab> ok, thanks!
<Seveas> ClayG, no
<ClayG> I installed it last night on it, and today it will not log in
<ClayG> when i look in /etc/init.d/
<ClayG> i noticed xdm,kdm,and gdm
<yoav> thank Seveas
<christian_> hi all
<Jonne> small question: how do you set the dns server address from command line?
<Naruto_UzumakiMT> Seveas: why wont there be this update? Thats not nice :(
<saik0> Seveas, know anyplace somebody might be able to help with that mobo problem?
<megngab> opppppps ....
<Seveas> Jonne, nano /etc/resolv.conf
<Jonne> tnx
<christian_> is there a way to display my second hard disk into Resources men?
<Seveas> saik0, not really
<ClayG> also the remote "server" that i ssh into instead of booting into a graphical login screen boots into what you would see if you ctrl/alt/f1
<megngab> when you say sudo, what do you mean?
<Amaranth> !sudo
<Taa5i__> What does Could not read data: success mean?  And why does rdate keep mailing me about it please?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Naruto_UzumakiMT> it is a commmand
<ClayG> I want to remove all of these gdm,kdm,and xdm
<Seveas> Naruto_UzumakiMT, because it would require a lot of things in main to be recompiled against something in -updates
<ClayG> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Naruto_UzumakiMT> type "sudo <command>"
<ClayG> if this is safe
<Seveas> which is simply not done
<Dr_Willis> ClayG,  if you remove gdm - you cant configure it..
<megngab> like when i want to modify the fstab file, i then type the command "sudo vi fstab"...
<Naruto_UzumakiMT> Seveas: doh! Ok, then i use the official one...
<Naruto_UzumakiMT> yes megngab
<AlexRM> Hi,
<megngab> thanks a lot!
<Dr_Willis> ClayG,  if you want to boot to the console by default - just disable the gdm/xdm/kdm services
<Everin> Seveas,
<steve6> does ubunto have an installer worth a shit? or is it ugly like gentoo
<AlexRM> How do I start the UT2004 Linux Installer?
<AlexRM> I went sudo linux-installer.sh but it said command not found
<Everin> me i show u my problm /
<Everin> ?
<megngab> another question ...
<ClayG> so is gdm ONLY in the /init.d?
<Naruto_UzumakiMT> lol, why must the installer be colorful and styled, it must u#install a system and not look godd
<ardchoille> w00t! This distro rocks!
<megngab> how do i setup my webcam?
<ClayG> that isn't just a call to it when my system starts up?
<trappist> AlexRM: sudo sh /path/to/linux-installer.sh
<ardchoille> trappist: hi
<ardchoille> I remember that nick from a idff channel a long time ago
<trappist> ardchoille: probably #mandrake
<ardchoille> yep
<Naruto_UzumakiMT> bye
<zlaja> hey guys! anyone who knows how i disable my x server?
<Dr_Willis> ClayG,  the run levels start th different services,  read up on how the "SysV" init system works. there are some SysV config tools you can instal also,
<zlaja> i want to install a nvidia gfx-driver
<Taa5i> I downloaded recently an Ubuntu-server ISO, however at boot trying to boot server or server-expert to install failed saying no such kernel.  I then checked the syslinux.cfg file and saw no option for those, despite them being listed in the Help Boot Options text.
<trappist> zlaja: uninstalling it is pretty effective at disabling it
<Naruto_UzumakiMT> #quit no FF 1.5 in update source :(
<ClayG> nah, I'll erase gdm, xdm and kdm from init.d
<ClayG> this will be the fastest way to see if i can fix it, it wont boot into graphical now anywaty
<Taa5i> Is it the case that on an ubuntu-server cd, linux and expert are actually server and expert-server, and the documentation is just wildly misleading?
<ardchoille> zlaja: you can just go to runlevel 3 and install the driver there
<trappist> ClayG: no, just use update-rc.d for that - taking them out of init.d is not the way to go
<saik0> zlaja, theres is an ubuntu way to install
<Dr_Willis> ClayG,  thats like hitting a fly with a hammer - its wrth wile to learn the RIGHT way to do what you are trying to do.
<megngab> anybody can help me how to setup my webcam in ubuntu 5.10?
<Everin> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables ; what meens that ?
<Seveas> !tell Everin about compiling
<zlaja> woot?
<Dr_Willis> ClayG,  you dont want to delete them from the /etc/init.d/
<zlaja> im new at linux
<Taa5i> !tell Taa5i about rdate
<saik0> zlaja, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ClayG> I can't just sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and have it popped back in there?
<pavka> Hello
<karlan> Seveas, im having trouble to mount. it seems that the ntfs partition is already mounted, but in my filemanager, the icon has an red marker with an X on. what am i doing wrong?
<Everin> ubutntu it is the only linux distribution with i have problems to install tar.gz ....why ?
<trappist> ClayG: sudo apt-get install bum and use bum - it's a pretty handy app for managing your services
<Seveas> karlan, mount -o remount,umask=0000
<pavka> Where is solved problems for dapper?
<BooZee> hello. what is "libqt3c102-mt" ?
<Seveas> that'll remount it and set the umask :)
<ClayG> I'll do that
<Seveas> BooZee, a dependency of skype I guess
<ClayG> here is another problem
<Seveas> it's a nonexistent package
<BooZee> Seveas: and how can I get it?
<Seveas> BooZee, not
<ClayG> i wake up this morning and my sshtoy/backup computer i usually ssh into gives me a warning about an RSA change and a possible man in the middle attack
<ClayG> it wont evenlet me try to log in
<BooZee> Seveas: synaptic syas it's not installable
<Seveas> if it is indeed skype you're trying to install: /msg ubotu skype
<ClayG> so i delete /home/clay/.ssh/<forgotfilename>
<megngab> anyone who can help me how to setup my webcam in ubuntu 5.10?
<ClayG> bascially a list of known trusted compturs
<BooZee> Seveas: what not? I can't get it? why?
<Seveas> BooZee, that libqt3 package does not exist in Ubuntu
<trappist> ClayG: just remove the offending entry (ssh gives you the line number) from ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Seveas> you need a correct version of skype
<chenman> jj
<deFrysk> BooZee, if its skype get the static,deb its easyer to install , no deps
<NoUse> !tell BooZee about skype
<deFrysk> BooZee, if its opera same thing
<karlan> Seveas, when i try that, i only get the helpfile for the command mount
<BooZee> k. 10x
<megngab> Seveas, can I use webcam in ubuntu? how?
<bluefoxicy> there's 53 Xservers
<karlan> ah, big 'O' :-)
<karlan> Seveas, this is the message i get, and still not working. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5425
<johnsie2k> is there a Firefox 1.5.deb?
<NoUse> johnsie2k no, there are instructions to install it manually on the wiki
<johnsie2k> arg
<deFrysk> johnsie2k, also see /topic
<jgrieves> johnsie2k firefox is integrated into 5.10 more than you think :)
<johnsie2k> is that why i always have to tinker to speed things up? :-)
<thcPoL> algun espaol?
<thcPoL> tengo una duda...
<jgrieves> johnsie2k nah that's just linux in generel
<jgrieves> :)
<Seveas> karlan, mount -o remount,umask=0000 /dev/hda1
<Seveas> same for hdb1 and c1
* Seveas of
<Seveas> off even
<rudiz> johnsie2k,https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29%7C%28version%29%7C%28new%29
<thcPoL> tengo una duda
<karlan> Seveas, still not working :c i did the "sudo mount -o remount,umask=0000 /dev/hda1" and entered the password. still not getting acces thou
<thcPoL> alguien me puede ayudar?
<johnsie2k> thanks :-)
<ClayG> trappist: is bum a gui?
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rudiz> yes bum is gui
<mamoru> i have added a new partition with cfdisk. how can i format it?
<mamoru> and what else should i do to use it under ubuntu?
<mrphillips> when i boot the ubuntu live cd (just got it today) once it has finished it just shows a brown screen?
<johnsie2k> meh... too much work, too little time.
<mrphillips> ay?
<karlan> Seveas, got tired of me already? :-)
<mrphillips> ne body got ne ideas why my live cd boots and then goes to a brown screen
<SockerFot> hey, is there any way to like, LINK files from windows to my ubuntu (i am using partition)? i have loads of music on windows
<deltron> SockerFot: samba :)
<valles> PHP4 APACHE FIREFOX D/L problem Anyone????
<deltron> SockerFot: you mean on the network, or locally
<SockerFot> deltron, wich is?
<NoUse> valles maybe if your question was more vague
<SockerFot> i mean link between two harddrives
<deltron> oh
<mrphillips> is there any know compatability issues with athlon xp's?
<NoUse> mrphillips I use ubuntu on my XP without any problem
<valles> Ok...  I can't get firefox execute the php files... he wants to download them
<trappist> valles: it's not firefox's fault.  it's the webserver's fault.
<bluefoxicy> Wow
<NoUse> valles yeah you haven't configured apache properly
<trappist> valles: firefox doesn't execute php files.  the webserver does.
<bluefoxicy> Thunderbird 1.0.7 uses 60M of ram (differential between output of top before and after)
<NoUse> !tell valles about php
<valles> trappist: ahhmm I see
<mrphillips> mine boots and does all its stuff and then just goes to a brown screen
<bluefoxicy> and Thunderbird 1.5rc1 uses 26M
<valles> trappist: I did eerything on the wiki
<SockerFot> oh NO NO NO NO NO NO NO
<deltron> easy, you mount the drive, like mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs or something like that
<valles> trappist: and It still doesn't work
<deltron> SockerFot: ^^
<SockerFot> oooooooooh noooo no. my sound has stopped working
<deltron> bbl
<deltron> lunchtime
<trappist> valles: apache2 or 1.3.x?
<valles> trappist: have been pn it for two days... and it reeks...
<SockerFot> jesus f-cking christ. my sound! :(:(:(
<valles> trappist: 2
<valles> trappist: apache 2 php4
<trappist> valles: php4 or 5
<mrphillips> brown screen anyone?
<trappist> oops
<valles> trappist: php4
<NoUse> SockerFot I think we heard you the first time
<valles> I noticed that in my etc folder I have apache and apache2 folders...
<trappist> valles: sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4* /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<NoUse> valles ubotu sent you a link to a wiki article on how to set up PHP
<trappist> valles: or use a2enmod
<valles> NoUse: I was on that wiki for two days I have had enough...
<NetGrunt> hi
<NoUse> valles have you read this article?
<NetGrunt> does anybody know how can I play .wmv video files on ubuntu ?? thanks
<valles> NoUse: yes...
<karlan> anyone who got a Logitech MX510 or another mouse that has back/forward buttons?
<valles> trappist: i'll check...
<NoUse> valles thats what I used, it worked great
<trucmuch> bonsoir
<trappist> valles: any php4 goodies in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled?
<SockerFot> how do i identify my sound card?
<trappist> SockerFot: lspci
<trucmuch> comenkon monte une partition fat 32 avec toute permisssion pour tous tou simplement ?
<jkelly2005> im having some problems with /etc/fstab, i need to mount a separate partition that i can write to. i can mount the partition as a user but i need to be root to write to the partition, any ideas on what i could do?
<trappist> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<karlan> NetGrunt, VLC reads wmv-files if im not misstaken
<trucmuch> oups sorry
<trappist> jkelly2005: mount with umask=0 or uid=1000
<jkelly2005> ok, thanks
<trappist> !tell NetGrunt about w32codecs
<valles> trappist: i checked and there were a lot of files
<valles> trappist: php4.conf and php4.load
<valles> trappist: does that help?
<trappist> valles: have you restarted apache2 lately? have you checked your logs?
<valles> I have restarted a couple of tmes... not after the link I just made
<mamoru> how to format a partiiton
<mamoru> ?
<valles> trappist: are you there
<chrisx1> can any1 access http://86.8.48.207
<_jason> chrisx1, yes
<trappist> valles: you just made those links? they're vital.  restart apache2 and try again.
<mamoru> chrisx1, yes
<_jason> chrisx1, well it says "placeholder page"
<chrisx1> ty its debian apache?
<chrisx1> ta ppl
<chrisx1> yay
<chrisx1> port forward works
<vir> do anybody know from which package i get a "/etc/init.d/cpufrequtils"? I've install "cpufrequtils" but there are no init scripts
<valles> trappist: They were there before
<trappist> valles: check your apache2 logs
<yapyccky> hello, how is possible to make the movement of toutchpad slower?..its too fast now...
<valles> trappist: where?
<valles> trappist: where?
<trappist> valles: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<valles> trappist: I have two files... error.log and error.log.1
<AlexRM> Hey,
<grae> loking for help with new install on dual AMD machine
<AlexRM> I just installed UT2004 - but when I go to the directory (/usr/var/games) or what ever it is, If I type ut2004 it doesn't work. But if I type sudo ut2004 it works
<AlexRM> why is this? can't I run it as a noremal user
<valles> trappist: [Sat Dec 03 18:12:03 2005]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<valles> [Sat Dec 03 18:30:37 2005]  [notice]  caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<trappist> valles: that's not it
<trappist> and today's not dec 3
<valles> trappist: there is nothing on the other one
<grae> installed the latest release on dual 275 but OS only sees 1 cpu
<trappist> valles: use tail to look at the end of the logfile
<valles> trappist: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<valles> PHP/4.3.10-10ubuntu4.2 configured -- resuming normal operations
<valles> that's the last line
<valles> repeated three times
<trappist> valles: grep AddType /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.conf
<Zaphod_42> hi
<thomerz> hi, how do i set an application as default for an filetype?
<valles> trappist: IT WORKED...
<trappist> heh
<valles> trappist: MY APACHE ejecutes PHP4....
<Milleniumgroup> anyone using gaim? how do i add new themes? I tried to place  folder in the same area the themes are saved..it doesn't work.. it doesn't show up...any ideas?
<valles> trappist: You are a Genious...
<valles> trappist: thanks for not reffering me to the wiki again and for you patience...
<trappist> valles: I didn't tell you to do anything that's not in the wiki, just so you know
<valles> trappist: your undying patience...
* trappist long on patience
<NoUse> Milleniumgroup it's in preferences, you open the smiley chooser and drag and drop themes in there
<mrphillips> has anyone got any ideas why my live cd boots to a brown screen ive googled it and people with mac's have had similiar problems, i have an amd athlon xp, and badger version of ubuntu
<NetGrunt> trappist, thanks for the tip about w32 codecs, it works!!
<chemaFPA> Hi, I use xubuntu, Xorg work perfect, but late I install xdm and dont start. Simply try to run, and then back to the terminal without any error, Startx work perfectly
<trappist> shore does :)
<trappist> chemaFPA: how are you running xdm
<digitize> !backports
<ubotu> well, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<mamoru> people, how to format a partition?
<Milleniumgroup> NoUse, yeah but those are smiley themes, im talking about normal themes... like making gaime look like msn or like an alien etc etc etc ?
<Seveas> mamoru, mkfs /dev/your_partition
<chemaFPA> first only with the apt-get configuration, in the boot i can see startx trying to run. And in the terminal with "sudo xdm"
<Talisker> Ok, so I installed grub over lilo on hd0, and now my system won't load, I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,1)
<lluis> Anyone has a NOKIA D211 PCMCIA card working?
<Seveas> Talisker, either menu.lst is bad or your initrd is broken
<ReleaseX> what is better to use, nvidia cards or ati cards
<Seveas> ReleaseX, ati
<zlaja> guys how do i shut down x server? without uninstalling it as someone else said
<trappist> ReleaseX: nvidia
<ReleaseX> seveas, ok thanks
<Seveas> zlaja, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<digitize> Seveas: you think? for linux?
<zlaja> thanks!
<Milleniumgroup> zlaja ctrl+alt+backspace
<digitize> i'm not disagreeing, just curious
<jgrieves> Seveas i think you were helping my yesterday with gdmflexiserver --xnest, which opens up a window for me, and then closes with no errors
<Seveas> digitize, yeah, with their latest commercial drivers they win that part again
<digitize> ah i see
<Seveas> and the open source ati drivers beat the hell out of the open source nvidia drivers
<trappist> nvidia has a better history (imo) of supporting linux, and nvidia drivers don't b0rk your display when you turn composite on.  and nvidia's drivers are easier to install.
<Talisker> so what do I do about that?
<Seveas> jgrieves, not impossible, I remember helping someone with gdmflexiserver --xnest
<digitize> it doesn't matter too much either way i suppose, i have an old nvidia card, not being a gamer and all
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. got an external usb hard drive with 2 partitions.. it was seen and auto mounted fine.. but partition 1 got put on /media/usbdisk whild 2 was put on /media/sda2   -  anyone have a clue where to look to make it use sda1 instead? or should i just manually mount the thing.
<B_166-ER-X> legacy !
<jgrieves> Seveas any ideas on that problem?  Xnest seems to laod fine
<Seveas> jgrieves, what was the problem again?
<jgrieves> Seveas but gdmflexiserver --xnest opens a new window, loads a black background and then closes
<Talisker> Seveas, would reinstalling lilo help?
<jgrieves> when run from term no error
<Seveas> Talisker, maybe
<Seveas> jgrieves, that's weird..
<Seveas> did you install the xnest package and do you normally use gdm or kdm?
<jgrieves> Seveas lol
<jgrieves> Seveas installed xnest
<Talisker> I don't know, I use gdm
<jgrieves> Seveas gdm usually
<Seveas> jgrieves, gdmfexiserver will only function in a gdm controlled environment
<Seveas> Talisker, that question was for jgrieves ;)
<jgrieves> Seveas ok, it seems to be?
<smo> I could be wrong (my ubuntu machines are headless), but doesn't gdm drop logs in /var/logs ?  If there's no errors on the terminal, that's where I'd look next
<Seveas> smo, indeed
<jgrieves> hmm insteresting
<Seveas> jgrieves, try smo's suggestion and look at the logs
<jgrieves> will check logs
<jgrieves> Seveas but now its complaining about .Xauthority
<jgrieves> not being setup correctly
<Seveas> after logging in?
<jgrieves> Seveas course that is with using sudo gdm...
<Marco`> hi
<Seveas> nono
<Seveas> no sudo
<jgrieves> ok, was just for kicks, checking logs
<Marco`> how to get onboard networking on my nForce2 working..
<B7su4> how can i play mp3?
<Seveas> Marco`, modprobe forcedeth
<Marco`> is loaded
<Seveas> !tell B7su4 about mp3
<korhalf> any of you guys ever try Quod Libet?
<cristian> hello everybody
<korhalf> i think its the best mp3 player around, i used to be a BMP fan
<Milleniumgroup> nvm I solved it.. I had a wrong tarball
<m4v1s> i am still having trouble resizing my ntfs partition to fit ubuntu on my laptop
<m4v1s> im currently on the live cd version
<mrkoje> is there anything like crossover office besides wine... that is somewhat free
<jgrieves> Seveas smo, after clearing gdm logs and re-running no log in /var/log/gdm/
<Seveas> mrkoje, cedega
<mrkoje> sevas: thanks
<Seveas> jgrieves, in Xorg.0.log?
<Marco`> B7su4: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+%2B+mp3&btnG=Google+Search
<EdLin> mrkoje, you can get the cvs version of cedega for free, but the regular, complete and less buggy version, is commercial.
<Marco`> Seveas: any more suggestions on my network chip
<Marco`> never worked w/ Debian too
<jgrieves> Seveas smo, oh thre it is xnest warning: unhandled event
<Seveas> Marco`, if forcedeth doesn't solve it: -ENOCLUE
<zlaja> how was i supposed to type to shut down x server and start it again?
<zlaja> sorry but i need to type it down on a paper ;D
<m4v1s> should i resize the ntfs partition with the livecd tool or use the install disk?
<Marco`> zlaja ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<Seveas> zlaja, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<trappist> m4v1s: either is fine.  use windows to defrag it first though.
<m4v1s> of course
<zlaja> thanks once again guys :D
<m4v1s> thank you
<jgrieves> Seveas smo, (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
<jgrieves> Seveas smo, xnest warning: unhandled event
<m4v1s> btw, how much space does ubuntu require?
<xptk> hi, why ubuntu if I have debian, I need to know your advantages
<m4v1s> ive heard 3 gigs 6 gigs 10+ im not going to use it as my primary os but id like to be able to use it and have space...
<EdLin> xptk, more recent and well integrated desktop software
<tonyyarusso> What can I use to reference "any file in this directory plus any files in any subdirectories"?  Like a super-*.* kind of thing.
<devilz_> hi, can i ask how can i kill ipp 631 tcp port?
<zlaja> ctrl-alt-backspace only logs me out
<m4v1s> thanks for the help guys...
<zlaja> how do i shut down x server?
<zlaja> sorry but this is my first time using linux =)
<EdLin> zlaja, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<zlaja> thank you =)
<EdLin> zlaja, why do you want to do it?
<zlaja> have to install nvidia driver
<EdLin> zlaja, Ubuntu comes with nvidia drivers
<zlaja> not gfx drivers
<zlaja> or atleast they aint up to date
<EdLin> zlaja, it does, in the repositories
<EdLin> zlaja, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<zlaja> allright =)
<EdLin> zlaja,  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<EdLin> zlaja, then restart X and poof, you've got hardware accel
<zlaja> whoa =)
<zlaja> i restart X by simply logging out and in?
<EdLin> zlaja, no, control-alt-backspace
<zlaja> oh
<zlaja> thanks =)
<toronto> hola
<holycow> any suggestions on how to remove all the packages associated with kde desktop environment metapackage?
<xptk> hola
<tidi> thanks folks for having this chat site because we sure need it us newbees
<toronto> que tal'
<tonyyarusso> I got a bunch of files with spaces in the filenames; is there any easy way to "fix" all of the names to be spaceless?  (Either by replacing with an underscore or just closing them up.)
<xptk> toronto, conoces bien ubuntu?
<EdLin> holycow, if you installed them with aptitude, removing the kubuntu metapackage will do it. Otherwise you're on your own...
<toronto> si
<toronto> por
<tidi> hola
<EdLin> holycow, maybe removing Qt and kdelib will get most of them.
<holycow> EdLin, aptitutde cannot remove metapackage and its dependencies if installed via apt alone?
<holycow> EdLin, oh thats a great idea
<xptk> es que me acabo de comprar un porttil y estaba pensando en la posibilidad de instalselo
<xptk> crees que es una buena idea?
<nickrud> holycow, I used to do the remove libqt3-mt route, it works ok
<xptk> o mejor linux?
<EdLin> holycow, aptitude keeps track of things well only if you use it instead of apt a lot.
<ryan__> What is on the 5 cds that can be sent through the mail?
<holycow> EdLin, ah okay, good to know. thx
* xester good morning
<tidi> install version and preview
<holycow> nickrud, i was just going to ask that, thanks :)  i only want to get rid of most of kde, i'm not fussy about every tiny little app
<eSPete> how do i make the font bigger in xterm?
<EdLin> holycow, yep, Qt oughta nuke most of them
<smo> tonyyarusso: rename 's/ /_/g' *  (replace * with something more sane if you don't want to match *everything*)
<nickrud> holycow, about the only thing left after libqt is the sound stuff, if I remember right
<tidi> also yu can get a mac version  of ubuntu
<holycow> nickrud, allright, great
<EdLin> eSPete, in gnome's terminal program it's in the menus.
<eSPete> i dont use the gnome term, i use xterm
<tonyyarusso> smo: That sounds good, but out of curiosity, what does that mean?  (The s and g in particular.)
<EdLin> eSPete, you may need to fool with resource files.
<eSPete> EdLin, does xterm not have any conf files?
<EdLin> eSPete, it uses merged resource files
<eSPete> EdLin, which is?
<EdLin> eSPete, create a resource file and make it merged with xrdb
<tidi> later guys aand gals great site
<EdLin> eSPete, the settings for the resource file are in xterm's manpage
<tonyyarusso> smo: Oh, it's some sort of perl thing, isn't it?
<smo> tonyyarusso: yup.  I believe the g makes it replace every match rather than just the first.  I'm not sure what the s is .. it's simply been there in every replace pattern I've used
<EdLin> eSPete, a good starting sample .Xdefaults file is somewhere on stevens-tech.edu, others are out there too. Google
<tonyyarusso> smo: I see.  Thanks.
<Talisker> wait, the root argument passed to the kernel... should it point to the system root partition or to the grub root partition?
<ClayG> eSPete: there is also a confg/text file for the gnome terminal
<tucoz> Too bad there is no firefox 1.5 for breezy as of yet. Anyway, running it from a local dir works fine, and man what a different browsing experience it is.
<Taa5i_> Could someone offer some insight into installing Ubuntu onto a software RAID-1 configured during install please?
<ClayG> I was wondering how to make it stay a certain size when i launched the terminal, and couldnt find the answer anywhere, i finally found it. I had to find and edit a termcap file
<tucoz> But I read in the forums that it is a cumbersome task to backport it, so I am happy as it is.
<Taa5i_> I have as far as creating two identical sets of partitions on the two devices and setting them as RAID autodetect.
<Talisker> My ubuntu kernel is on /dev/hda1, but grub is installed on /dev/hda3, so which one should be passed at root=/dev/hd[x]  ?
<doru> hi all
<smo> Talisker: the root= partition is mounted as /
<Taa5i_> Talisker: /dev/hda
<tonyyarusso> smo: Are you sure I don't need a backslash to escape the space character?
<jgw__> heya doru
<Talisker> Taa5i_, /dev/hda or /dev/hda1 ?
<doru> somebody has Pinnacle TV Card saa7134?
<doru> i cant configure it
<smo> tonyyarusso: it works for me as is, I think because the whole pattern 's/ /_/g' is quoted.  but it probably won't hurt
<doru> i just received the cd s and installed ubuntu
<EdLin> doru, I have a working tv tuner card, what's the problem?
<smo> tonyyarusso: perl's regexes are one of those black arts I try not to understand, just remember a few recipies that work, and google for examples when I need more
<doru> i need the saa 7134 module when i give modprobe saa 7134 it can t find it
<jgw__> doru: if you do a google search for 'ubuntu breezy "pinnacle tv"' some seemingly useful forum posts come up
<tidi> how do i change my display res back to 1028 it reset it selt to 800 by
<jrw146> Trappist: Well, I tried the ctrl+alt+f3. it got me to the command line spot, but nothing was accomplished. Sure, I could log in, but I still cant get a working system.
<doru> ok
<doru> i m coming from mandriva to ubuntu so i tried here
<EdLin> doru, I have a Hauppauge WinTV, despite the name it works. ;-)
<djk_> what could be the cause of a sudden increase in load average.. and i'm talking about 0.10 to over 15.00
<tonyyarusso> smo: Okay.
<doru> za zours is with bt 878 chipset
<jgw__> djk: an app freaking out
<jgw__> djk: investigate with ps or top
<zOrK> can i upgrade from haory to breeze?
<osfameron> tonyyarusso: you don't need to escape the space, though you could write it \s (which also matches tabs).  Actually, you could just do tr/ /_/ which is faster (it just transliterates single characters)
<jgw__> z0rk: yes, put the breezy cd in your hoary machine and it'll upgrade
<EdLin> doru, on older kernels I have to specify tuner=39, but Breezy has a kernel new enough that this is unnecessary
<osfameron> anyone got one of those 3G data cards to work with ubuntu?
<djk_> jgw__: of course, but during this i was unable to do anything.
<tucoz> doru, maybe this will help a bit: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134
<osfameron> I'm really tempted, but it's certainly advertised as being win only (not even sure mac)
<doru> tnx edlin
<doru> tnx i ll trz and come with news ab what i can do
<doru> or not
<EdLin> doru, that advice is not helpful for your problem, chances are it uses a different chipset
<djk_> jgw__: thus unable to check. and other than a browser/amarok/gaim nothing was running.
<doru> ya my chipset is Philips saa 7134
<zOrK> jgw__: thanks!, and can i do a apt-get upgrade from haory to breezy?
<tonyyarusso> osfameron: Thanks for the tip.
<EdLin> z0rz, use dist-upgrade, not plain upgrade
<tonyyarusso> smo & osfameron: Can I make this apply to anything in any number of subfolders to?
<ClayG> in gnome what does a red box with an X in it mean attached to an icon?
<zOrK> thanks
<EdLin> np
<ClayG> I just browsed a NFS shared directory that had locks on the icons, I dropped into cli and chmod 777 *
<tidi> any help in terminal for change of  resolution mine is locked on 800x
<ClayG> and now when browsing them a red box with white x is also attached, and so is the lock!
<ClayG> tidi what do you mean in res?
<EdLin> tidi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ClayG> you mean when you launch terminal the size it is?
<tidi> my resultion i can't change from  desk top
<tidi> yes
<karlan> is there any swedish people here?
<osfameron> tonyyarusso: sure.  Are you doing it in perl or bash?
<ClayG> I dont think we are speaking about the same things. I think you are talking about screen size/resolution
<tucoz> karlan, sure
<tidi> yes yu right sorry
<tonyyarusso> Bash, but apparently this references perl, so I'm not really sure.
<ClayG> system>admin>screen size
<pinguino> hi all
<tidi> clay is this the command for it in terminal?
<pinguino> i have a problem post installation
<pinguino> the installation went good, but after rebooting i see only a frozen psichedelyc screen and the mouse arrow... tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but nothing... any hint?
<jrw146> Any clues as to why I can't actually get into the desktop? Just finished installing, it finished doing the initial unpackaging, but instead of bringing me to the desktop, I end up at a blank screen. No nothing.
<tucoz> tidi, I believe that is the menus you should enter to change the resolution
<tucoz> in gnome
<pinguino> maybe we have a similar problem, jrw146
<tidi> i tried that but it won't leet me change it
<jrw146> pinguino: I agree, its something similar. But I'm not even getting a cursor
<tidi> i try ok
<jgw__> bah i was going to write a cool little applet for gnome, and someone already stole my idea and wrote it ;) (Zenity)
<tucoz> jrw146, pine: what graphics card do you have?
<pinguino> i saw something on the wiki about black screen, but don't remember exactly where, jcw
<tucoz> *pinguino, I meant
<osfameron> tonyyarusso: you could do something like:  for file in `find | xarg`; do your_rename_command $file; done
<jrw146> tucoz: Geforce4 MX PCI 32mb. ooold card, but in perfect working order
<Earthpig> Anyone here know awk?
<tucoz> I had something similar when I installed. I have a ati x700 mobile.
<jgw__> earth: a lot of us do, i'm sure
<Earthpig> ok. substr($0,0,3) -- should return 3 chars, right?
<Earthpig> Under OpenBSD's awk and gawk, it does.
<tucoz> That needed some tweaking to get running.
<tucoz> That is the xorg.conf file
<Earthpig> But under mawk (the Debian/Ubuntu default) it returns only 2.
<pinguino> tucoz, i have an ATI 9250
<jrw146> tucoz: I dont even know how to access such a file, and even if I Could, I have no clue what to do to it.
<patrik_> 7quit
<Earthpig> to test: echo 1234 | awk '{print substr($0,0,3)}'
<tonyyarusso> osfameron: I'm going to pretend that was English, and try desperately to decipher this.
<michi> algun espaol?
<crimsun> michi: ubuntu-es
<smo> osfameron: I tried that, but rename applies it to the directory name too, which breaks find (once "foo foo/match one" becomes "foo_foo/match_one", find's next match "foo foo/match two" doesn't exist anymore)
<Earthpig> Hrm. Guess not many do know awk. :)
<jgw__> earth: looks like its a known issue with mawk
<jgw__> it SHOULD do 3, but doesnt
<tucoz> pinguino, jrw146: I had to set the driver to 'vesa' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get it running. Then I installed the official ati-drivers from ati.com
<Earthpig> ah ok. didn't think i was crazy.
<Earthpig> jgw: got a reference for that?
<osfameron> smo: aha!  well, I did say "something like" :-)
<jgw__> i found it in google
<jrw146> tucoz: How do you actually go about doing that though?
<jgw__> on a gnu.org list
<jgw__> earth: still playing
<Earthpig> worth entering up in ubuntu bugzilla?
<osfameron> I have trouble getting find and xargs stuff to work properly myself...
<tucoz> jrw146, make a copy of xorg.conf; cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf_back
<osfameron> smo, tonyyarusso: how about: for file in `find | xargs`; do mv $file ${file// /_}; done
<tucoz> jrw146, sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jgw__> earth: i cant speak for the ubuntu folks, but i would
<Earthpig> osfameron: bad idea
<jgw__> earth: enough stuff uses awk that i'm concerned
<osfameron> Earthpig: I thought it might be :-)  why specifically?
<tucoz> jrw146, find the Section "Device", and change the driver to vesa.
<Earthpig> osfameron: whitespace in filenames.
<jgw__> earth: it doesnt work as the mawk manpage states, so it == bug
<tonyyarusso> Earthpig: Do you know a fix for that?
<Rex> I'm trying to get PHP working on my ubuntu box. I put a file test.php in /var/www, but when I go to it with a web browser it prompts me to open it with another application. When I open it in a text editor, I see that the PHP was parsed correctly (no more <? tags)
<Earthpig> tony: I normally use -print0 | xargs -0
<Rex> Why?
<jrw146> tucoz: But do this how? Boot into recovery mode?
<Earthpig> and i have a shell script called mvalt.
<Earthpig> (takes the dest as the first argument)
<jgw__> earthpig: looks like a bug that's been around for at least a year
<karlan> Rex, have you associated .php-ending in apache? (if using apache)
<Earthpig> then i can go: find blah -print0 | xargs -0 mvalt
<osfameron> Earthpig: heh, yes of course, it doesn't work
<tucoz> jrw146, you can enter a virtual terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<Rex> I'm using apache, I haven't really done anything with it.
<jgw__> earth: use gawk?
<Earthpig> jgw: yeah I'm flipping to that now.
<tucoz> and return to x by pressing ctrl+alt+f6 or f7 i think
<karlan> Rex, the thing is, you have to associate the .php-ending in your config. hold on
<Rex> karlan: how can I do that?
<karlan> Rex, will find tutorial, hold on
<Rex> okay
<Earthpig> ubuntu-minimal depends on mawk. sigh.
<tucoz> jrw146, you could also try and set up xorg again, by running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<testmachine> hm
<testmachine> breezy installed
<testmachine> hehe
<testmachine> did an upgradeto dapper
<testmachine> but that didnt went allright
<testmachine> *grin*
<Dr_Willis> now time to do a clean install of dapper?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<testmachine> nah
<testmachine> had this breezy cd
<testmachine> so installed breezy
<karlan> Rex, look at this guide: http://www.hostlibrary.com/installing_apache_mysql_php_on_linux
<gsnedders> i installed php4 via apt, but it doesn't appear to have the CLI for PHP. How can I add the CLI?
<Rex> karlan: cool, thanks.
<karlan> you can skip the first steps if you already installed it. hold on, will look for the right line
<tucoz> jrw146, good luck. Gotta run.
<jgw__> gsnedders: apt-cache search php4-cli
<jrw146> tucoz: Thanks, but its not working so far....
<karlan> Rex, Private message soon
<jgw__> gsnedders: err apt-cache show php4-cli
<CarinArr> hey i have a quick question.. i'm using a dell inspiron laptop with a touchpad AND a rubber pointer thing in the middle of the keyboard (if you know what i mean).. does anyone know how to leave the rubber pointer thing enabled while disabling the touchpad?
<gsnedders> jgw__:thanks
<Earthpig> jgw: If I submit the bug, will you add a few of the URLs you found?
<jgw__> earth: no ;) but its an easy issue to duplicate, and you could paste that gnu.org url i msg'ed you
<crimsun> Earthpig: actually that's not a bug
<jgw__> earth: its easy to duplicate: read manpage for awk & substr(), echo "1234567" | blah blah
<crimsun> Earthpig: 1003.2 does not specify that index must be '0'
<crimsun> echo 1234 | awk '{print substr($0,1,3)}'
<crimsun> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-gnu-utils/2004-09/msg00083.html
<jgw__> crimsun: its the string length that doesnt work, not the indexing
<Belutz> I just know that ubuntu is #26 in PC World's The 100 Best Products of 2005
<Dr_Willis> Belutz,  :P
<karlan> doesnt firefox 1.5 work in ubuntu?
<Belutz> :)
<Dr_Willis> Belutz,  they got some really lame things in that top 100 however.  their WORST 10 is more fun.
<Belutz> thanks to all ubuntu developers
<jgw__> crimsun: huh, well thats whacky
<Dasnipa`> where is the worst 10?
<Belutz> Dr_Willis, well at least people who read pc world now knows ubuntu ;)
<Dasnipa`> is #1 M$?
<Dasnipa`> #1 on worst 10 that is
<Belutz> #1 is firefox
<Belutz> oh
<Dasnipa`> #2 is gmail i know that
<Dasnipa`> on the best list
<Earthpig> crimsun: So it's really a bug that n is undefined?
<Earthpig> sorry, i?
<Milleniumgroup> http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,120763,pg,12,00.asp
<Milleniumgroup> :)
<peladillas> ss
<jgw__> earth: i'd still consider it a bug or at least an "undesirable condition"
<Milleniumgroup> how the hell can # Zone Labs ZoneAlarm Antivirus Antivirus and Firewall Software
<lucaslira> How can I generate .iso of my HD for never lost my configurations?????
<Milleniumgroup> be 11th place?
<jgw__> mill: they paid for it
<crimsun> Earthpig: it's a possible candidate for a wishlist bug in mawk, yes, but I wouldn't say that it's RC-level
<Dr_Willis> lucaslira,  chech out "Mondo/Mindi" it can backup to cdroms and so forth.
<jgw__> kickbacks due wonders to top 10 lists
<lucaslira> thanks
<tonyyarusso> What's the command line file search tool?
<osfameron> Earthpig: find -print0 | xargs -0 isn't doing the right thing at all...
<osfameron> at least for file in `...` is still splitting on internal whitespace
<hostix> hey
<Earthpig> osfameron: yes. it will always do that.
<Necrocide> Hi.
<taylor_> How do I change my setting for evolution in breezy? I entered some wrong info.
<Earthpig> It's dangerous to use find between backtics.
<Earthen> how do I force firefox to use the mplayer plugin rather than the totem player
<hostix> where can i get more apt media's
<jgw__> taylor: load evolution, go to the edit menu, select preferences
<DanielHolth> Hello.
<osfameron> Earthpig: that makes it rather less useful than it could be.  Granted, I'd normally do this kind of stuff in Perl
<Necrocide> I got a question. I'm new to linux so don't kill me for my stupid questions. I just installed Ubuntu, and rebooted to login. I'm like in this console window, what's the command to start the GUI of Ubuntu? Also, under the installation I did not get promted to create a root password? So I can not login as root.
<NoUse> taylor_ from the preferences menu inside evolution
<taylor_> jgw__, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Necrocide,  why do you allready want to login as root. :P  sounds like yoru X did not get configured right.
<osfameron> Necrocide: I think if it didn't boot to GUI the installation failed
<osfameron> you're probably best off reinstalling
<jgw__> taylor: np, if youre having problems finding a specific setting, lemme know
<Earthpig> osfameron: this will work: find -print0 | xargs -0 -i mv {} dstdir/
<Dr_Willis> what video card ya got Necrocide ?
<Milleniumgroup> you're using an irc client in terminal :O ?
<Earthpig> But it won't be quick. Much faster to use the mvalt thing I mentioned earlier.
<djk_> Necrocide: read the link ubotu sent you to find out about root/sudo
<Necrocide> I had to boot my windows
<Milleniumgroup> ah
<jrw146> tried to reconfig the whole x thing, failed miserably. It told me that, too. Now X wont load, and I'm at a command line login.... Reconfiguring to VESA simply made my problems worse... Any help?
<Necrocide> Anyway. I got "Intel Extreme Graphic" - I never had any problems with this grahpic card in other Linux distros.
<osfameron> Earthpig: yeah, or perl :-)  where is your script?
<rambo3> same kernel for all?
<Necrocide> When I turn on the system, I get in GRUB - And I boot the first one. The one that seems the most right. It loads and it promt me for a login, I login and then. Nothing. Only the bash console. Hehe.
<osfameron> Necrocide: seriously, I would try reinstalling, and only debugging if that doesn't get you anywhere
<osfameron> I had a similar problem when I was trying on a PC with dodgy fan settings
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know why gnomebaker would only work as root?
<osfameron> it kept rebooting half way through installation
<Necrocide> Hmm..
<Earthpig> osfameron: it's easy to write: mvalt() { local $_dest=$1; shift; exec mv "$@" "$_dest"; }
<osfameron> (cos the CD and HD whirring so hard got it heated up)
<Necrocide> There is not a command to start the GUI?
<Dr_Willis> 'startx'
<rambo3> startx
<Necrocide> I thought so
<Dr_Willis> but if X is not configured right - it wont work
<Necrocide> I google a bit
<Necrocide> about X
<osfameron> hence my "give up foolish mortal" pronouncements
<Dr_Willis> or he could just try dpkg-reconfigure xorg-?? * (i forget)
<jrw146> I'm at the same screen as Necrocide, but this was after doing dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. so.. startx wont do me any good either.... Bah. I've reinstalled using 5.04 and 5.10 way too many times now...
<Necrocide> Crap.
<Necrocide> Hmm..
<smo> tonyyarusso: if you're still on the replace thing, I just found -execdir :)  find . -type f -execdir rename 's/ /_/g' "{}" ";"   should run without problems (doesn't rename the directories, but doesn't choke on them either)
<rambo3> xserver
<sorush20> how do I install QT?
<Dr_Willis> actually an intel video needs a kernel module loaded - dosen it?
<karlan> why do i have to insert the ubuntu dvd whenever i try to install a program?
<rambo3> !apt
<ubotu> apt is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<sorush20> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<Bobster> karlan: it looks on the cd first, you can comment it out of the sources.list file
<djk_> karlan: because you probably still have the deb line for the dvd in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jdkycdoc> hi everyone, could you tell me how can i change from kernel compiled from 386 to 686? do i just need to download and install the image using synaptic?
<rambo3> or change sources in synaptics
<karlan> thx :)
<Necrocide> How do I configure my X?
<djk_> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, totally, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Necrocide> Thanks.
<NetGrunt> bye
<djk_> sure
<rambo3> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Necrocide> yessir. I try :)
* Necrocide writes down
<nilux_05> hi everyone.I just installed ubuntu but i can not login as root.during installing no password was given for rootuser
<Necrocide> SUDU!
<jgw__> nilux: use sudo, dont use root
<Necrocide> Even I know that now :)
<karlan> does anyone know how i can chose correct mouse in xorg? :) a person told me that i had to configure my set of mouse in xorg, but i really cant find it anywhere.
<nilux_05> sudo?
<djk_> nilux_05: read the link ubotu just sent you..
<Necrocide> Okay, thanks for the help I let you know if I succede.
<nilux_05> how?
<djk_> nilux_05: by clicking on it..
<nilux_05> thanks djk_
<rambo3> yes
<djk_> sure
<jrw146> trying to reconfiugure X, but after doing so, I went from frozen blank screen (Before reconfig) to getting an X failed to load login screen..... Any suggestions?
<rambo3> do you get terminal
<jrw146> I do now.
<rambo3> thats enough , gui is overrated
<aep> hihi
<jrw146> yeah.. "thanks".
<aep> apt doesnt work on fresh install
<Astxist> gui == shiney
<MickMcMack> Question; will Ubuntu find a USB wireless adapter on bootup?
<Astxist> aep, sources.list needs editing
<Astxist> aep, uncomment some of it :)
<aep> on apt-get update it says:  Unknown Error on executing gpgv
<aep> Astxist,  did it already
<eleanor> hey, anyone got any idea how I mount my digital camera (USB)?
<aep> seems gpg or something is corrupt :(
<Astxist> aep, ah ok no idea on that problem sorry
<Exxcaliber> Plug it in, and it should show up on your desktop
<Exxcaliber> eleanor, ^
<Astxist> eleanor, should mount automatically
<eleanor> it's not doing :-/
<eleanor> sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't
<Astxist> that's odd
<XxFREDdiexX> i need help installing stuff plz help me
<eleanor> dmesg|tail shows that it knows I've plugged it in
<Necrocide> I hoped I should return here so shortly. Seems like the 'xserver-xorg' is not installed at all? How can this me?
<Necrocide> should not*
<Astxist> XxFREDdiexX, more details please
<XxFREDdiexX> im trying to install amicans amay
<XxFREDdiexX> im trying to install amicans amay
<Amaranth> america's army?
<XxFREDdiexX> ya
<Astxist> XxFREDdiexX, sorry never done that can't help
<XxFREDdiexX> k
<rambo3> just download and install
<chris_> hey i have a problem my screen res is stuck at 640 x 800
<XxFREDdiexX> qut about ut2004
<chris_> how do i fix it?
<linukso> Hmmm, is xorg in ubuntu very slow, or is it just my computer that is getting very old?
<Amaranth> !fixres
<XxFREDdiexX> wut*
<ubotu> I heard fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chris_> ty
<chris_> bbs
<XxFREDdiexX> can sombody help me installstufff
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, sure
<Necrocide> I hoped I shouldnt return here so shortly. Seems like the 'xserver-xorg' is not installed at all? How can this be? And how to solve?
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, Whats the problem?
<XxFREDdiexX> i dont no how to insall any thing
<pablo> hello
<XxFREDdiexX> im a n00b to linux
<pablo> what do you want to install?
<XxFREDdiexX> amicans amary
<pablo> dunno what that is, but the tool for installing soft in ubuntu is called synaptic
<pablo> or, in the command line, apt-get
<pablo> have you got all the repositories?
<XxFREDdiexX> i tryed that
<rambo3> did you donwload the game?
<pablo> sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<pablo> no, sorry
<Necrocide> Anyone can solve my problem? :P
<rambo3> if so type : sh armyops250linux.run  or ./army->tab
<pablo> fred: do you have the .deb that you want to install?
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<XxFREDdiexX> file:///home/freddie/Desktop/armyops250linux.run
<XxFREDdiexX> that is wut it is
<Exxcaliber> Necrocide, why doesnt it seem that the xserver is installed?
<rambo3> yes
<eleanor> anyone know what to do with a digital camera that isn't automatically mounting via USB?
<Necrocide> Because when I do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' it says it's not installed?
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, just go to a terminal and type" sh armyops250linux.run"
<pablo> .run   ? mhh
<Exxcaliber> Damn..
<XxFREDdiexX> weres the termnal
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX,  utilities
<XxFREDdiexX> k
<Pantsos> hello guys, i was wondered if there is a way to migrate from Ubuntu x86 to AMD64 without install from the scratch Ubuntu AMD64
<Pantsos> any ideas?
<Exxcaliber> Necrocide, So you managed to install ubuntu without the graphical interface?
<Necrocide> yeah
<Necrocide> Somehow
<Necrocide> lol
<Pantsos> heh
<chorse> Pantsos, run ubuntu i386 on x64
<Exxcaliber> Pantsos, Yeah, what about just recompiling the kernel?
<Exxcaliber> Necrocide, coool.. hehe..
<Astxist> Necrocide, what did you do to it!?
<Astxist> :)
<[matrim] > Heh gang, how do I unmount a disk?
<Necrocide> No clue. :|
<XxFREDdiexX> weres utilluts
<Pantsos> yeah, but what about the other packages?
<rambo3> !umount
<ubotu> rambo3: Are you on ritalin?
<Exxcaliber> Necrocide,  So what if you do "sudo apt-get install -s xserver-xorg"
<[matrim] > !unmount
<ubotu> [matrim] : Are you smoking crack?
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, Programs
<XxFREDdiexX> k
<chorse> [matrim] , sudo umount /your/disk
<Necrocide> Havent tried. I'm still linux newbie. I write it down, and boot it up..
<XxFREDdiexX> were prgrams
<Exxcaliber> KK. Necrocide, are you certain that it's connected to the internet? hehe
<XxFREDdiexX> programs*
<Necrocide> I can ping google, so I hope :)
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, At the top left corner
<Exxcaliber> Necrocide, Kk..
<pablo> fred: are you on gnome or kde?
<Necrocide> Time to try.. :P
<Exxcaliber> Necrocide, then you can also use irssi, it's an irc client for the terminal ;)
<tonyyarusso> Can I export a list of all of the packages I have installed to a text file?
<XxFREDdiexX> i dont see it
<[matrim] > thanks, I was trying to mount a fat32 disk from my raid card to a folder, but I couldn't see the specific dick in "device manager" so I made a quess and mounted wrong one :/
<rambo3> xxFreddiexx : move the file top /home/freddie/  , open terminal and type sh army~  or ./army~  |~ = tab key
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, okay, well i don't use an american system so im not sure what it's called, but its the first button from the left..
<thomerz> tonyyarusso, dpkg -l > pakages.txt
<Paradosso>  someone is willing to share his .procmailrc and /etc/postfix/main.cf to check gmail w/mutt, please?
<Exxcaliber> rambo3, don't confuse the poor guy.. hehe
<tonyyarusso> thomerz: Wonderful.
<pablo> I have a problem: when I migrated from outlook to evolution many of my e-mail messages were copied more than once, so I've got them repeated in my inbox. do you have any idea how to remove the repeated ones without having to select each one of them manually?
<[matrim] > BTW : if I can find a dick by another OS locaded on the raid card, and I locate the raid card in ununtu, but ubuntu sais nothing is attached at IDE cable :/  what may be a solution
<czr> anyone around who has used kickstart to install ubuntu?
<quickdraw> hello question
<czr> matrim, how do you know that ubuntu 'locates' your card?
<jbroome> [matrim] : mr. freud called.  wants to know why you're looking for a dick by another OS. :)
<czr> I've been to freuds home actually
<czr> no raid cards there
<bytefoo> wow what a typo lol :|
<jgw__> jbroome: damnit you ruined it! i actually thought that everyone would look past it, for a sec
<quickdraw> dev packages in ubuntu
<XxFREDdiexX> wut do i type in th termnal
<[matrim] > czr, it's located under"Device Manager" and I checked the data... it's correct. and it located IDE ports
<quickdraw> how do I install them?
<czr> matrim, did you check dmesg output?
<rambo3> !dpkg
<czr> matrim, could you paste that into pastebin, I could take a look
<quickdraw> dpkg is not finding the dev packages
<quickdraw> output from dpkg
<Exxcaliber> quickdraw, first of all, you need to get better at asking questions :P Write your whole question in one line, please :)
<Exxcaliber> and don't paste huge outputs!!
<pablo> anyone?
<quickdraw> ok
<quickdraw> No huge output
<[matrim] > czr, is patebin compatible with screenshots?
<czr> matrim, dmesg outputs text. pastebin is good with text
<Exxcaliber> pablo, try to search the maling list for evolution, other people might be experiencing the same problem, and this channel is very general.. you will have better luck at the evolution homepage
<czr> dmesg > /tmp/file.txt, then paste that into pastebin
<Exxcaliber> maling list = mailinglist*
<pablo> yes, thanks.. I already did that.. this was sort of my last resort...
<pablo> thanks anyway
<tonyyarusso> [matrim] : Yes, I believe it takes jpg or gif plus png if you need to do that, but text is nicer.
<quickdraw> dpkg output
<quickdraw>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<czr> there probably is a mailing list for evolution somewhere, you could try digging the archives there
<quickdraw> for libx11-dev
<Exxcaliber> pablo, oh.. well, don't give up, other people might know the answer, I just don't
<Exxcaliber> quickdraw, do you do, sudo dpkg ?
<quickdraw> yes
<czr> hmm. ubuntu5.10 is running like a sloth under vmware
<czr> running is the wrong word though :-)
<quickdraw> list show libx11-dev
<quickdraw> dpkg list
<quickdraw> but I cant install it it says it cant find it
<czr> quickdraw, apt-cache show libx11-dev
<quickdraw> ok
<czr> dpkg -l lists the packages that have been already installed on your comp
<thomerz> how can i set an application as default for a filetype?
<XxFREDdiexX> it say no write premmion when i try to install it
<[matrim] > czr, http://pastebin.com/449902 thats what I could found, but checking it over again
<quickdraw> czr, it shows filename md5sum
<quickdraw> I cant find the X11 headers, shouldnt they be under /usr/X11R6
<XxFREDdiexX> tell me wut to do
<czr> matrim, it finds hda at least
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, write "sudo sh arm~"
<czr> matrim, what is your problem exactly? you have how many disks in your compu?
<czr> matrim, next time just paste the whole dmesg
<sorush20> how do I get rid of this error?
<korhalf> what runlevel should i put scripts that i want to be exectued on boot up in?
<sorush20> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<sorush20> I'm trying to configure k3b
<korhalf> http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=121 <- should i even bother with this ?
<czr> sorush20, install libx11-dev or smt like that
<[matrim] > czr, I can't get it mounted
<quickdraw> I think I got it
<Agrajag> sorush20: uh, why not just install k3b from apt?
<czr> matrim, you didn't answer my other question
<quickdraw> thanks guys
<czr> matrim, you need to be more precise as 'what cannot be installed'
<czr> mounted err
<czr> :-)
<XxFREDdiexX> wut sould i pu 4 the installshion path
<sorush20> Agrajag: I can erase a DVDRW I don't know what to do ?
<bungle_> hi all
<[matrim] > I need to mount the IDE master on IDE 0 as a filder in my root,   Can't be more precise then that
<czr> matrim, you have multiple partitions on ide0. which partition are you mounting?
<czr> hda even
<korhalf> Hello?
<kaur> how can i make evolution mail delete messages on server after i have deleted them from the computer?
<korhalf> http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=121 <- should i do that to tweak my connection on my end for the better?
<korhalf> or should i not bother
<[matrim] > czr, Yea, but on raid it's a single one
<czr> matrim, so what you're saying is that you have a software raid over two disks on that controller and you cannot mount the software raid volumes in linux?
<lucaslira> where i find mondo manual
<lucaslira> ????
<lucaslira> ??
<Exxcaliber> Kaur, is your email account on an IMAP protocol?
<sorush20> Agrajag: how do I use a DVD-RW ?
<czr> matrim, which OS created the raid volumes?
<czr> matrim, or did you create it from BIOS?
<Exxcaliber> lucaslira, Google.com?
<Anon9289> hi...
<lucaslira> I will try
<[matrim] > czr, on the raid card, I have removed all but on (single fat32 partitioned) disk, I need to mount the partition on the disk to a specific folder ( /libdisk )
<Exxcaliber> hi Anon9289
<Exxcaliber> Greate idea lucaslira
<lucaslira> but the homepage of mondo not founded
<czr> matrim, by 'on the raid card' you mean BIOS?
<Anon9289> can we still do an ubuntu-expert-install with breezy?
<Anon9289> sorry... custom-expert
<czr> also, by disk you mean 'disk' on raid?
<XxFREDdiexX> wut should i put insallashion path
<czr> or disk as in physical disk?
<_willcooke_> Argh!  Can someone help?  I've set up a machine so I can vnc in to it, and then put it up in the loft.  But, I can vnc in until someone is logged in to gnome.  Is there a way I can get vnc to accept a connection with out be having to go in to the loft and get the box back out again?  I can ssh in.
<lucaslira> So....thanks
<[matrim] > BIOS locates the disk, so does other OS's. so I know the disk is oporational, the broblem is I can't fint the mount path for it
<_willcooke_> sorry, that should read ...CANT vnc in...
<seppo> hello everyone, has somebody has any experience with a nx8220 laptop and hibernate/suspend with ubuntu breezy?
<czr> matrim, which other OSes?
<czr> matrim, I'm trying to triangulate the problem area, so please be patient with me
<smo> _willcooke_; gdm has an option to automatically log a user in.  you can probably change it in gdm.conf, then /etc/init.d/gdm restart, and it should bring it up
<Exxcaliber> seppo, check www.tuxmobile.com
<_willcooke_> smo, nice one!  I'll take a look.  Cheers
<[matrim] > czr, I am, what irritates me is that my GF refises to allow me to hang up the phone
<[matrim] > czr, last checked with was moms win XP
<seppo> yeah i've done that, according to the laptoptesting team of ubuntu it should wokr
<XxFREDdiexX> plz tell me
<czr> matrim, did you ever get it working in any Linux?
<czr> matrim, or just windows?
<zelas_metallium> I'm trying to get my sound card working, and I can't find any help on the ubuntu documentation site.
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, it doesnt matter
<seppo> what card?
<[matrim] > not this disk, but another over same card last install (ubuntu)
<czr> matrim, hmm. sis sounds like a fakeraid. fakeraid = software raid that is implemented in bios and windows drivers, not hardware raid
<rambo3> zelas what card
<shutdownrunner> Has any of you heard about concordance tool for linux using gtk?
<czr> matrim, so you'd need to get devicemapper to support the layout that sis is using for the raid layout on the disks
<zelas_metallium> seppo, I don't know.  how can I find out?  I think it's onboard.
<czr> zelas_metallium, lspci
<Exxcaliber> seppo, did you try to compile your kernel with the acerhk module? i read a lot of laptop articles last night and they all recommended that module for both hotkeys and wifi chips :P
<_willcooke_> smo, Excellent, that worked.  Thanks a lot.
<[matrim] > czr, it's a raid 0,1, 5 card
<Exxcaliber> seppo, so maybe it could also help out with the ACPI stuff
<czr> matrim, do you have a specific card name for me?
<Exxcaliber> seppo, you did add ACPI support, right?
<seppo> do you have a brand pc zelas?
<XxFREDdiexX> Exxcaliber it sayes i need write premission
<seppo> acpi support is loaded by default afaik
<zelas_metallium> the only thing I can find is this: 0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corp. I/O Controller Hub Audio (rev 03)
<rambo3> lscpi  in terminal
<rambo3> lspci
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, Just use this path "~/Army"
<seppo> look up your model at the website of the pc brand
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, Then it'll get placed in your home dir
<[matrim] > czr, PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller  (Silicon Omage inc)
<seppo> suspend, hibernate power downs, but once i want resume, my X serve rhangs (using fglrx)
<Exxcaliber> seppo, oh.. yeah.. forgot i was on the ubuntu channel :P
<zelas_metallium> rambo3, that's the output of lspci that relates to sound
<Tuntis> Hmm, wanna hear something useless?
<czr> matrim, it's not a real raid. it's fakeraid. just checked
<seppo> hehehe
<Tuntis> You guys have been a very big help to me.
<czr> matrim, try silimage-driver
<czr> matrim, http://linux-setup.news-view.co.uk/topic-5322.html
<thundr> I noticed in the topic that Firefox 1.5 isn't in Breezy until it gets to Dapper.  I was curious as to why that is.
<czr> not ubuntu-related problem at all matrim
<seppo> Exxcaliber: , acpi is loaded by default right?
<Exxcaliber> seppo, yeah, i guess, im not sure though
<oxez> thundr: Yea, there is a thread about that in the backports section on ubuntuforums.org, you might want to check it out!
<recon0> !kernel
<thundr> thanks, oxez, I will.
<[matrim] > czr, thx
<zelas_metallium> based on that line, how can I tell what cartd I have?
<seppo> Exxcaliber, battery is recognized, i can suspend//hibernate but after resume, my X server just hangs, then i need to reboot hard
<czr> matrim, good luck. last time I really needed to get the BIOS-raid working in linux I ended up patching kernel and making boot floppies. not fun
<testing> hello
<testing> sorry im using java web chat
<jrattner1> hello
<[matrim] > czr, I could attach it to the mainboard Raid instead since I know that that should be tru raid
<rambo3> zelas_metallium is it a laptop?
<[matrim] > but I need to find either the key to the chassi, or a crowbar
<testing> is there a way to do a custom-expert install for breezy?
<zelas_metallium> rambo3, nope, desktop
<czr> matrim, which motherboard do you have?
<recon0> How can you find out what your kernel version is?
<[matrim] > czr, ASUS A8V-Deluxe
<czr> matrim, the 'raid' that is sold on cheap ide/sata motherboards is not true raid either
<czr> matrim, manufacturers just like to call it raid. it has nothing to do with hardware raid (real raid)
<_willcooke_> smo, Any ideas how to do an "alt-tab" over a vnc session?!
<czr> matrim, it won't work since every fakeraid uses different block allocation. so you'll just lose all your data that is stored on drives now
<Milleniumgroup> hello?
<Milleniumgroup> hello?
<Milleniumgroup> who is this?
<Milleniumgroup> Michael
<Milleniumgroup> dad?
<Milleniumgroup> :P
<Mr_Milenko> what?
<Mr_Milenko> oh
<Milleniumgroup> lost
<Mr_Milenko> different michail
<Milleniumgroup> :)
<Milleniumgroup> lol ya
<Mr_Milenko> el*
<Mr_Milenko> bah
<Mr_Milenko> cant even spell my friggin name
<czr> is this channel always like this?
<Mr_Milenko> nah
<Milleniumgroup> like what?
<Milleniumgroup> friendly? yes
<czr> full of badly behaving noobs :-)
<Mr_Milenko> after 3pm its always active
<osfameron> friendly?
<Milleniumgroup> yeah friendly
<osfameron> the screen moves too fast to read
<Mr_Milenko> everyone was a noob at one time czr
<rambo3> zelas_metallium you cam allways check with  modprobe snd_intel8x0
<rambo3>  and see if that works , else join #alsa channel for more info on sound
<osfameron> it's hard to even remember who's who
<czr> Mr_Milenko, you avoided the badly behaving-part
<[matrim] > czr, I'll solve it somehow, thanks for your time.
<zelas_metallium> rambo3, thanks
<czr> matrim, good luck
<Mr_Milenko> everyone has behaved badly at least once ;)
<czr> matrim, google for silimage-driver, it should be able to read the blocks in correct order
<Anon9038> sorry i keep getting disconnected.. so is there a custom-expert install in breezy?
<Milleniumgroup> Efnet should learn from this channel :P
<Milleniumgroup> and let's not mention the ub community.. friendly people :)
<nilux_05> im trying to view a video file but totem has problems opening it.it say i need to download some plugins.where can i find them
<seppo> Exxcaliber, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPNX8220-PG802?highlight=%28nx8220%29 it should work, do you know Jani Monoses?
<XxFREDdiexX> Exxcaliber were will it be located now
<nilux_05> i installed realplayer10 but have no idea how it works
<hubidubi> hi
<Exxcaliber> seppo,  no who is she ?
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX,  in your home dir
<hubidubi> do you know any pcmcia wlan card which works with ubuntu vanilla kernel out of the box?
<seppo> Exxcaliber , she/ he is a member of the ubuntu laptop testing team and did the test nx8220 :)
<zelas_metallium> rambo3, it didn't give me any errors, but I still can't adjust the volume
<rambo3> and alsamixer ?
<quickdraw> question, which ubuntu package contains X11/IntrinsicP.h. For debian, it is libxt-dev
<HighHopes> Hello! How can I install full bash completion in Ubuntu Breezy?
<jrw146> using Xorg's config... I'm trying to manually enter the pci id.. lspci told me 000:01:0e.0 . I'm not sure what to put into Xorgs config to get it to work. Everything I've tried tells me its not a valid ID.
<recon0> is there a command to find which version of the linux kernel i'm using?
<Exxcaliber> seppo, hehe okay, i guess im owned :P
<yoav> hey everyone, new linux user, trying to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list but i tells me i cant. apparently im not the owner...? im just following instructions trying to compile amule, and very clueless
<seppo> Exxcaliber, 31337 :o)
<zelas_metallium> rambo3, alsamixer says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<rambo3> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zelas_metallium> rambo3, mae?
<MickMcMack> gedit? *bashes rambo3 about the head with evil X propoganda*
<yoav> rambo3 - what does that do?
<Maquinitas> hola
<rambo3> zelas_metallium , i had same problem with onboard sound . either use older kernel or buy a cheap sound card . thats what i did
<zelas_metallium> yoav, only root can edit that file, sudo changes you to root within the scope of the application you run under it
<XxFREDdiexX> Exxcaliber how do i get it to my desktop
<zelas_metallium> yoav, so, sudo <editor> <file> edits as root
<Skies> has the dapper-version working GUI yet? :P
<yoav> thx zelas
<djm62> hello...does the topic imply that breezy will get firefox 1.5?
<SockerFot> ok, i have a problem up in here
<yoav> zelas, so once i write that line i go back to open the file directly, or do i keep working from the command line?
<Skies> yesterday I upgraded from breezy to dapper, it could not start x-server
<SockerFot> my sound stopped working earlier today, just suddenly when i started up Ubuntu. any idea what might have happened?
<rambo3> MickMcMack yeah "vi" "nano" is much simpler. :wq
<talisker> err... I can't boot into my system, I have some grub fiesco
<Skies> lol 665 people, one op
<talisker> I can boot in recovery mode
<djm62> yoav: if you type "sudo gedit whateverthefilenameis", then an editor will appear on your screen
<tonyyarusso> I've noticed that when doing apt-get upgrades, it says that two packages were held back, the kernel and kernel image.  If a new kernel is available, can I upgrade to it with apt, or do I need to do something else?
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, i dont know what the program file is called, so you'll have to consult the documentation for the game
<djm62> yoav: you will be editing that file until you close the program
<talisker> When I try to boot normally I get "Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist"
<yoav> djm62: thx
<XxFREDdiexX> Exxcaliber it dont have 1
<MickMcMack> rambo3, yeah, I was going to say nano or pico. ^^ (I'm just bitter because my uni forces certain programs/DE's/WM's down our throats.
<teebee> Hi
<teebee> I'm new at Linux...
<yoav> djm62: it asks for a password, and doesnt accept my password. any idea?
<Sanne> teebee: welcome :)
<tonyyarusso> Actually, check that.  I misremembered; they were linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386 this time.  What's that mean?
<teebee> Sanne: Thanks
<djm62> yoav: try again, with your normal user password
<yoav> thats what im doing. 2nd time. no go
<tonyyarusso> teebee: You're not the only one either.  I switched in August.
<djm62> yoav: does it give you any particular error?
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, and there aren't any guides on google?
<yoav> djm62: nope. just Sorry, try again.
<recon0> does anybody know how to make a eyetoy webcam work? i'm new to linux, sorry
<djm62> yoav: bear in mind that CaPiTaLiSaTiOn CoUnTs?
<teebee> dskf
<yoav> djm62: know i got my password right. yea, i checked caps
<SockerFot> noone that can help me?
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Can you help me at adding new programs?
<djm62> yoav: I'm baffled then.  that's inexplicable
<XxFREDdiexX> Exxcaliber nope
<yoav> anyone?
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Depends what they are, but probably.
<recon0> nobody? (see above message)
<yoav> djm62: thx anyway.
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Which version are you running?
<talisker> yoav, what are you trying to do?
<yoyo> #fluendo
<teebee> Tonyyarusso: Ubuntu 5.10
<ompaul> yoav, are you the first installed user on the machine or is that someone else?
<ClayG> can you format dos disks in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Good stuff.  Breezy has a pretty slick app for adding a lot of stuff.
<djm62> ClayG: I think so
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Check out Applications > Add Applications and grab anything that looks cool.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How to I connect PPP using CHAP MD5 authentication?
<djm62> ClayG: mkfs.msdos
<djm62> ClayG: or mkfs generally, for other variants
<yoav> talisker: trying to edit /etc/apt/sources.list , so i was clued to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, but it doesnt accept my password
<ClayG> hmm
<ClayG> nice thank you
<ompaul> yoav, are you the first installed user on the machine or is that someone else?
<yoav> ompaul: yes i am
<tonyyarusso> teebee: That'll get most of the things you're likely to need for everyday work, and if you're looking for something else, let me know what it is and I might be able to point you in the right direction.
<Sanne> Clay2: I think it's in this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/otherosfs/dosfstools
<ompaul> yoav, did you set a root password?
<Skies> is there any gedit like program without need of xserver???
<hkais> hi
<yoav> that might be it. how?
<Skies> hi :P
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Hullo
<djm62> Skies: probably nano is good for that
<yoav> ompaul: that might be it, how?
<ompaul> yoav, did you set a password for root?
<Skies> k
<hkais> anyone here with a notebook and holding presentations?
<ronny> hola hay algun chileno ?
<teebee> tonyyarrussu:  FX: KSnakeRace: This program is not currently installable. It... Enable that section in the repositories
<ompaul> yoav, if you did that is the (excuse the pun) root of the problem
<teebee> Where is that?
<ronny> alguien ke hable espaol
<djm62> ronny: ve a #ubuntu-es
<IcemanV9> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, okay
<ronny> thanks
<yoav> ompaul: i didnt. is it still the root of it ? :}
<SockerFot> my sound stopped working earlier today, just suddenly when i started up Ubuntu. any idea what might have happened?
<yoav> ompaul: i should have or shou ldnt?
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, well, once you find the file, the command to making the link is "ln -s original-path placement-of-link"
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX, Does that make sense?
<ompaul> yoav, you should not have
<BufordTJustice> hi, can someone help me with themes
<yoav> ompaul: well, i didnt. stumped?
<ompaul> yoav, launch a shell please
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Which section did it say?
<ompaul> yoav, a terminal
<yoav> ompaul: a newbie... thx
<talisker> yoav, what is your problem?
<yoav> ompaul: gotit
<BufordTJustice> I downloaded some gnome themes but cant install them in ubunutu as it requires .tar.gz files
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Repositories...
<ompaul> yoav, applications - accessories - terminal
<BufordTJustice> i cant find any .tar.gz themes
<quickdraw> where do I get X11/InrinisicP.h from in ubunut what package
<yoav> talisker: trying to edit /etc/apt/sources.list , so i was clued to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, but it doesnt accept my password
<XxFREDdiexX> Exxcaliber nm ill ask my coison later
<Exxcaliber> XxFREDdiexX,  okay
<talisker> yoav, sudo password and root password are not the same
<yoav> ompaul: yea, got it
<ompaul> yoav, in there please type id
<yoav> ompaul: ok
<talisker> did you try to visudo?
<hkais> anyone here who uses a notebook with high resolution (>1024x768) and needs a connect to a beamer with 1024x768?
<ompaul> yoav, what is the number beside your username
<yoav> ompaul: 1000
<BufordTJustice> can anyone help me with an issue with themes
<ompaul> yoav, does it also say admin in that line?
<tonyyarusso> How can I tell which repository a package is coming from?
<yoav> ompaul, yea
<teebee> tonyyaruso: Where is this folder/section: repository?
<djm62> yoav: are you using an english-language keyboard layout?
<ompaul> yoav, please type the following in that terminal "sudo -i" and press the return key it will ask for a password that is your password give it your password
<ompaul> yoav, without the " so >>> sudo -i <<<
<tonyyarusso> teebee: A repository is any place where a bunch of packages are stored.  We actually need to figure out which repository it's in, and enable that.  Alternatively, we can try just enabling a bunch, and seeing if that helps.
<yoav> ompaul: thx, i found out what it was. to embarassed to say. but it wasnt caps...
<teebee> tonyyarussso: Okay...
<djm62> :)
<djm62> yoav: actually, what was it...handy to know what can go wrong
<yoav> djm62: i doubt it would be handy to any of you, just 1st day jerkoffs like me :] 
<ompaul> yoav, well if you told us we may get a laugh but more important I might then be able to say to someone what it is your saying - you can message me - at least someone might know to ask it think of others in the same boat
<teebee> tonyyarusso: I really dont understand that word... I'm from DK
<nilux_05> can anyone help me to make .wmv file or .mpeg .avi play with tetem
<stephans> #sus
<tonyyarusso> teebee: That's fine; we'll figure it out.
<ompaul> !tell nilux_05 about restricted
<stephans> #suse
<ompaul> nilux_05, please check the message from ubotu
<yoav> yea ok, here goes the cold water: (first the excuse) i just fixed my local language layout, and it always reverts back to hebrew, i didnt notice it was doing that(password is invisible and all...)
<Howdy125> kplayer not in repos :-(
* djm62 wins the prize
<ompaul> yoav, it is an unusual thing for that to happen, but hey something to keep in mind
<yoav> ompaul: just as bad as caps :] 
<ompaul> yoav, na
<tonyyarusso> teebee: All right, let's try something.
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Okay
<yoav> thx anyway everyone
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Open System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<ompaul> yoav, I was caught by special characters in years gone by in passwords, so I would say nothing to worry about but a right pain non the less
<teebee> Unable to get exclusive lock
<teebee> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<yoav> ompaul, djm62, talisker, rambo3, thx
<tonyyarusso> teebee: You'll have to close the Add Applications window first, and try again.
<ompaul> yoav, have a good day
<yoav> ompaul, thx
<yoav> ompaul:  you too
<teebee> tonyyarusso: It jumped out of the desktop... I needed to login again
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Now that's just odd, but try it.
<teebee> tonyyarusso: There it go
<teebee> In
<fr500> hello
<maxwell> for some reason gnome is taking 5+ minutes to load the widgets, i dont reboot very often so I'm not sure exactly when this problem began, any ideas on how to fix this? (note: killing gdm and doing a startx loads gnome as fast as normal, no slowness)
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Take a look in Settings > Repositories.
<teebee> tonyyarusso: And then...
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Tell me what you see.
<Kelsey23> what is the path to libtcl.so on Hoary
<SockerFot> im going crazy
<teebee> tonyyarusso: CD Ubuntu 5.1 Breezy Badger (binary)
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Software resources
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Any others?
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Nope
<BlueDevil> did anyone build gstreamer 0.10 ubuntu packages?
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Hit the Add button.
<teebee> tonyyarusso: What then?
<Sentinelle> Bonsoir tout le monde
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Select Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" from the drop-down list if you see it.
<SockerFot> whats the difference between standard session and GNOME session?
<BlueDevil> so, noone on gstreamer 0.10?
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Done
<Sentinelle> J'aurais besoin d'une aide pour installer les lments de base comme Java entres autres sur Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Go ahead and check all four boxes if you want; might as well.
<BlueDevil> Sentinelle: tu peut chercher le site ubuntuforums.org
<ompaul> !tell Sentinelle about fr
<tucoz> Sentinelle, write /msg ubotu java
<viller> why doesn't anyone at #ubuntu-artwork talk? why do they join the channel if they don't say anything
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Then hit OK, OK, then Yes to reload the list.
<jgw> viller: they might have day jobs
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Done downloading... ETC.
<jgw> viller: a lot of us idle on irc while at work and answer questions when we can
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Click anywhere in the list and start typing ksnake.
<viller> jgw: that's wierd
<jgw> not really ;)
<chrisx1> i do that n im in uk
<tonyyarusso> teebee: If it shows up, we're set to install it.
<viller> jgw: most of you work with comps?
<chrisx1> answer q's if and when i see them
<jgw> viller: i do
<teebee> tonyyarusso: How to install a windows progra, such as GTA SA?
<viller> jgw: where I live people think bad about them who spend time behind the computer or work with it
<jgw> viller: where i live, we're revered :)
<viller> jgw: thats sad, I think that comp people are smarter than the average
<bozel> hi @ all
<smo> viller, same problem.  I was literally chased out the local library for mentioning the C word
<pozdiy> trying to install package "pymol", get missing dependency:"Depends: python (<2.4) but 2.4.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed", what is actually missing?
<viller> jgw: thats sad was not about you're reply :)
<smo> (yes, the 8-letter one  hehe)
<Milleniumgroup> Depends
<jgw> viller: i dont spend all my time behind a computer though, either. its a big part of my life, but i also climb mountains, run marathons, road/mountain bike, and so on
<MickMcMack> OUTSIDE?
<viller> smo: the c word is comp?
<smo> aye
* MickMcMack flees.
<Milleniumgroup> if you get well paid being a good worker sure... being a nerd who doesn't go outside = bad
<MickMcMack> Milleniumgroup, LIES!
<fr500> hello
<Milleniumgroup> :)
* MickMcMack hides indoors.
<tonyyarusso> teebee: That touches on a whole new realm.  Some windows programs are actually cross-platform, and will be just fine.  Others can be run with an emulator, such as WINE.  The rest won't run, but you might find a Linux or cross-platform app that does the same thing, which can be found by either asking in here or Googling "Linux like <<program>>" or something to that effect.
<Milleniumgroup> :O
<viller> jgw: yea I like sports a lot too, but I had this wierd illness for some time, I was very tired all the time, now I can do sports again
<fr500> does anyone have a sony ericsson t610 paired with a laptop running breezy
<Milleniumgroup> I think i know your sickness
<viller> jgw, my favourite sport is footbag
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Thats fine...
<yoav> ompaul, got another minute?
<Milleniumgroup> it's called (embrace yourself) *lazyiness*
<jgw> viller: i know how that goes, you'll recoup
<evilmegaman> uh oh. I am getting command not found when I type make :(
<Milleniumgroup> J/K ;)
<jgw> see, here footbaggers are looked down upon as hippies ;)
<viller> does someone know how what's footbag?
<_jason> evilmegaman, have you installed the build-essential package?
<evilmegaman> Maybe not
<evilmegaman> I will do that
<chrisx1> !find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so
<jgw> viller: footbagging is big in my town, amongst hippies
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Google is definitely a serious friend for those things.
<chrisx1> umm
<viller> jgw: hippies lol
<_jason> christel, ubotu is not with us right now I believe
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Did you figure out the rest of the steps to install ksnake, or are we still working on that?
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Googles is a freind for everyone... *GG*
<sorsis> never trust a hippie
<chrisx1> o
<chrisx1> _jason, ok
<ompaul> yoav, ask your question, address the channel, if I happen to know then most likely I will chip in if no one else does :)
<teebee> tonyyarusso: I'm downloading those files rigth now...
<_jason> chrisx1, nvr mnd, he's here
<chrisx1> anyone know where libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so is?
<chrisx1> !find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so
<chrisx1> !find libstdc++-libc6.2-2
<viller> jgw: I play footbag a bit proffesionnaly, I do 'real' tricks, It tackes a lot of practice and it's physically very exhausting (it actually is)
<trappist> chrisx1: apt-file search is your friend
<trappist> libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2: usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Perfect.
<jgw> viller: yeah
<chrisx1> ooo
<chrisx1> ty
<maxwell> for some reason gnome is taking 5+ minutes to load the widgets, i dont reboot very often so I'm not sure exactly when this problem began, any ideas on how to fix this? (note: killing gdm and doing a startx loads gnome as fast as normal, no slowness)
<yoav> k. im trying to compile amule, and bottom line is that im getting this now on the terminal - E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<yoav> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<trappist> maxwell: try sudo iptables -I INPUT -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so' returned no results.
<viller> yoaw: maybe sudo will help
<student> anyone have any experience with modems?
<maxwell> trappist, what will that do exactly?
<jgw> student: just ask your question
<tonyyarusso> teebee: I found a page suggesting extracting the .cab files for gta first with something like Cedega, and then claiming it would run with wine v0.9, so you can try that.
<BlueDevil> yoav: if not sudo, maybe it's locked by synaptic
<cnet2> what-s the setup command for ubuntu?  I installed ubuntu and found out it didn't install the cc compiler.
<viller> yoav: sorry for tiping ur name wrong
<XxFREDdiexX> need help installing amican amy
<trappist> maxwell: make sure connections from localhost are allowed - I've noticed that gnome produces some invalid tcp packets on lo, which a lot of firewalls will block even though it's coming from localhost
<tonyyarusso> student: I have experience with mine, but not much else.
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Okay
<BlueDevil> cnet2: synaptic
<ryan__> Q: does anyone know the correct line I would add to /boot/grub/menu.lst to add a windows boot option to the startup list?
<jgw> cnet2: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yoav> viller, i used sudo for edit the sources list(no pro about the name), and also for running the install
<erUSUL> student, i use an external usb (acm) modem
<chrisx1> trappist, bash: apt-file: command not found
<trappist> maxwell: which will slow gnome down a lot as it waits for those connections to timeout
<maxwell> trappist, thanks
<_jason> christel, you have to install apt-file
<trappist> chrisx1: yeah you have to install it then run sudo apt-file update
<trappist> maxwell: please let me know if it works
<yoav> BlueDevil, how do i unlock synaptic? its not on the package list there, amule
* _jason hates xchat completion
<chrisx1> E: Couldn't find package apt-file
<cnet2> thanks
<maxwell> i just uninstalled iptables, didnt mean to have it on there at all
<trappist> _jason: irssi completion is the bomb
<_jason> is there a way to turn off the cycling feature of auto-completion?
<maxwell> rebooting now
<ryan__> Is there such thing as "hd" instead of "hd0" in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<viller> yoav: i don't exactly understand what you said, just type sudo whateveryourcommandis
<trappist> maxwell: cool, lemme know when you get back :)
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Thanks... Then i'm nealy up and running... Started yesterday.
<XxFREDdiexX> need help instaling amicans amay
<chrisx1> trappist, How??
<Kelsey23> ryan__:no
<trappist> chrisx1: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<ompaul> yoav, three things to know (A) amule is in universe (B) this means that you have to add it to the repositries (C) to do this you need to send a message to the bot this one >>/msg ubotu repos<<
<Kelsey23> ryan__: hd0, hd1, hd2, etc.
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Awesome timing.  It took me more like a week because of my softmodem.
<chrisx1> trappist, E: Couldn't find package apt-file
<ryan__> kelsey23: Thanks, I have linux under hd0, and I'm guessing windows is under hd1, but I can't get the right code to boot it
<viller> ok I'm going to sleep now
<viller> bye
<trappist> chrisx1: sounds like your sources.list is a little slim
<yoav> viller, i did. specifically -  sudo apt-get update && apt-get install amule
<XxFREDdiexX> tell me
<yoav>  , then it goes through the process and at the end it gives that line
<ompaul> yoav, that will give you all the info you need to install the package - you do not need to build it from source, in fact as a 1st day user you should not try to
<BlueDevil> yoav: you need to enable universe to get amule
<teebee> tonyyarusso: I  havn't got ADSL... But i'm home at one of my freind.
<chrisx1> no idea could u paste urs please trappist in pm?
<student> I'm supposed to see if I can get a computer running linux to recognize this internal modem.  The auto-setup thing doesn't recognize that the modem is there.  All my reading online tells me that setting up an internal modem can be difficult, especially if it is a winmodem.  Most places suggested that I simply try different settings while trying to connect.  But I don't have a phone line to experiment with.  Any suggestions?
<trappist> !tell chrisx1 about repos
<tonyyarusso> teebee: So some quick things you should know:  Add Applications or Synaptic will take care of most of your installation needs.
<yoav> ompaul, so i input >>/msg ubotu repos<< and i also need to enable universe?
<chrisx1> pastebin down?
<erUSUL> student, have you checked linmodems.org?
<ompaul> yoav, you start there to get info you need
<tonyyarusso> teebee: For things not listed initially, Google them.  Depending, you may get an "apt line" or the .deb package itself.
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Okay... But i have to go now... School day tomorrow...
<ompaul> yoav, you can change repos for synaptic if you like
<tonyyarusso> teebee: This will only take a second.
<chrisx1> trappist,  is pastebin down?
<chrisx1> The connection was refused when attempting to contact paste.ubuntulinux.nl.
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Okay
<student> yeah, some.  I find it very confusing becuase I really don't get the technical language.
<fr500> mna bluetooth and my 7610 worked like charm in hoary, did a breezy clean install and now it's not working
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Apt lines mean you can just add them the same way you did the Ubuntu official ones in Synaptic, but instead of the dropdown list, hit Custom, and copy-paste the address, then reload and go.
<teebee> okay
<chrisx1> can anyone tell me if u can access this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<holycow> http://www.gnomejournal.org/article/33/macedonia-deploys-5000-gnome-in-public-schools  <-- neato
<BlueDevil> yoav: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#addinguniverse
<tonyyarusso> teebee: For packages, open a terminal window, "sudo dpkg -i /full/path/packagename.deb, and you're done.
<yoav> ompaul, thx again, im trying it
<tonyyarusso> teebee: Good luck, and enjoy!
<BlueDevil> chrisx1: nope, cannot connect to host
<yoav> BlueDevil, thx
<BlueDevil> yoav: yw
<chrisx1> damn pastebin is off
<teebee> tonyyarusso: Thanks again... And hope to chat to you another time...
<tonyyarusso> teebee: See you around.
<chrisx1> !easysource
<ubotu> it has been said that easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<maxwell> trappist, i uninstalled iptables, rebooted, but gnome widgets still taking 5+ minutes to load
<evilmegaman> I am creating my own kernel, What processor family is intel pentium D?
<recon0> until paste.ubuntulinux.nl is back up, we could use ubuntu.pastebin.com
<_jason> what ISP can you use to get modem access to the internet?
<yoav> ompaul, yoav@yoavbuntu:~$ >>/msg ubotu synaptic<<
<yoav> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<yoav>  , and im getting the same with repos
<ompaul> yoav, stop
<jgw> evil: i686
<yoav> ompaul, stopping
<jgw> err evilmegaman: i686
<evilmegaman> :) thanks jgw
<_jason> yoav, type that in xchat
<linux_newb> Hi all, i installed ubuntu a couple of days ago, I installed nvidia drivers and everything was working fine for a while, except today after rebooting the desktop resolution is 640X480 and I can't change it , any ideas how i can fix it?  Also, when i boot up, im getting 2 errors, "missing command to run" and "you must run this program as the root user"
<ompaul> yoav, you can (A) message me or (B) join me in #ubuntu-ie as there is little or no traffic there
<Skies> omfg I updated my pc to dapper, the loading screen is like drawn with paint :d
<ompaul> yoav, we would be creating a lot of noise they don't need here
<Milleniumgroup> linux-newb you need to run as sudo in some cases sudo = superuser
<BlueDevil> yoav: use the instructions at the page I sent you
<Milleniumgroup> and you need to edit your x11 in order to change resolution
<chrisx1> anyone have an idea when pastebin will be back up??
<noplease> hi@all
<erUSUL> linux_newb, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linux_newb> ok
<Milleniumgroup> type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrw146_> Er... total brainfart here... I can't seem to remember how to mount my second harddrive.
<rysiek> hi there
<Milleniumgroup> or do the easy way lol sorry as erUSUL said
<_jason> chrisx1, http://pastebin.com/
<chrisx1> naw
<Milleniumgroup> hi
<chrisx1> i need ubuntus
<rysiek> got a question: any ideas on how to play APE files on Ubuntu?
<_jason> chrisx1, oh you are trying to retrieve something?
<sethk> jrw146_, if you first is hda, the second is hdb
<chrisx1> yes
<rysiek> or rather in XMMS
<chrisx1> offical repos
<_jason> chrisx1, use source-o-matic
<chrisx1> !eassource
<ubotu> chrisx1: I don't know, could you explain it?
<chrisx1> !eassources
<ubotu> chrisx1: I don't know, could you explain it?
<_jason> ubotu, tell chrisx1 about easysource
<tonyyarusso> jrw146_: Unless you're actually dealing with partitions, in which case hda2.
<bluefrog-10> rysiek, install ape plugins, search in synaptic
<BlueDevil> jrw146_: if you use SATA drives or SCSI ones, then use sda as first hd, sdb and so on..
<linux_newb> is 64 mb 64000 kb?
<chrisx1> ubuntus site is down?
<sethk> linux_newb, yes
<sethk> linux_newb, 1k = 1024 bytes, the rest is just multiplying by 1000, 1000000, etc.
<_jason> chrisx1, seems to be
<chrisx1> _jason, grr
<erUSUL> linux_newb, no 65536
<sethk> erUSUL, that's 65536 bytes, but 64000 kbytes
<jrw146_> Two IDE Drives, one 30gb, one 120gb. 30gb was partitioned using ubuntu's utilities upon installation. the 120GB is partitioned using NTFS.
<crimsun> chrisx1: ubuntu.com is up for me.
<trappist> sethk: a mb is 1024 kb, a gb is 1024 mb etc.
<sethk> erUSUL, because 64000 * 1024
<sethk> trappist, no
<chrisx1> ubuntulinux.nl aint
<_jason> chrisx1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade has a copy of it
<sethk> transgress, that isn't how it works.  Look  it up.
<chrisx1> ty
<trappist> sethk: yes, it's all powers of two
<_jason> chrisx1, source-o-matic is up now lol
<sethk> trappist, sorry, but no, it isn't.  read the number of blocks on your hard drive, figure out the bytes, and you'll see.
<evilmegaman> jgw, I think I need to add SMP support so I added that, And now I need to know what I should have for maximum number of CPU's. What should I put?
<EnCCodEr> E a gente! boa noit! :)
<erUSUL> sethk, yes it is how it works you are counting just like hd makers do to fool customers.
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<sethk> erUSUL, no, that makes it even less than what I'm saying
<smo> erUSUL: that's actually the SI standard.  kb=1,000  mb=1,000,000 etc
<sethk> erUSUL,the hard drive makers cheat by using 1000 instead of 1024
<linux_newb> well im confused lol
<sethk> erUSUL, although they propagated the "standard" that smo mentions to legitimize the cheating they've been doing for years
<EnCCodEr> Algum poderia me dizer por gentiliza onde consigo a liosta p/ instalar o blender via apt-get?
<erUSUL> sethk, that's what you are saying
<trappist> sethk: yes, that's what I mean.  in hard drive manufacturer market-speak, 1gb=1000kb.  but not in real life :)
<trappist> err 1000000kb
<sethk> trappist, correct.  1K is 1024 bytes.  But 1 meg is not 1024*1024, it's 1000*1024
<sethk> trappist, which is, of course, a power of two
<erUSUL> sethk, 1 MB is 1024 kb
<EnCCodEr> Ummm...a  english chanel...
<sethk> erUSUL, no, it isn't.  look it up.
<_jason> EnCCodEr, /join #ubuntu-br < ai e so portugueses para ajudarem
<trappist> sethk: look it up where, please
<sioux> hi people who help me to configure 3d drivers for my ati range 128. the guide on wiki do not work for this card and ATI do not provide offical driver :( Please help
<sethk> trappist, find an online calculator that converts units, for example.
<EnCCodEr> Qual o canal no Brasil?
<smo> kilo is 10^4, mega is 10^6.  kibi is 2^10, mebi is 2^10, etc.
<sethk> smo, correct
<trappist> sethk: dd if=/dev/zero of=1megfile bs=1024 count=1024
<sethk> smo, except, conventionally, 1k is 1024
<sethk> trappist, that shows nothing, except that you named your file 1megfile
<trappist> sethk: look at the output
<trappist> sethk: and du -h it
<sethk> dd if=/dev/zero of=1megfile bs=1024 count=12
<EnCCodEr> Good night! I a new Ubuntu user...anyone can haelp me to install blender?
<sethk> trappist, I have, many times.  du -h is a round off, you can't use it.
<linux_newb> ok so is my 64mb vid card 64000 bytes or not
<sethk> linux_newb, no, it's 65535
<linux_newb> ok thanks
<sethk> linux_newb, no, sorry
<sethk> linux_newb, its 64 * 1024 * 1000
<linux_newb> lol
<sethk> linux_newb, but it isn't 64000, everyone agrees about that.  :)
<sethk> trappist, look in the Oxford dictionary of computing, that's where my definition comes from.
<linux_newb> well anyway my vid card was working fine yesterday, and now its not, i dont get the nvidia spalsh screen now
<sethk> linux_newb, that's too bad, but what does it have to do with the amount of memory?
<sethk> linux_newb, what did you change?
<linux_newb> and it will only display 640x480 res
<erUSUL> sethk, the units program agrees with you bu i do not ;)
<linux_newb> well i tried to run that command
<Chris_in_the_uk> hey all, i'm looking for help setting up a console bittorrent client
* Hericus grunts.
<linux_newb> and it went through all this stuff and asked me to manually enter the kb
<sethk> erUSUL, I don't claim that it makes any sense, only that it is the way it is usually used.
<linux_newb> i havent changed anything
<sethk> linux_newb, that's ignored unless you have an ancient card.
<trappist> sethk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megabyte  also google for define:megabyte.  the definition depends on the application.
<hkais> anyone here with a nforce 4 sli board?
<sethk> linux_newb, the amount of memory is autodetected.
<rambo3> i new type in amount of memory for vid-card . only soed problems in the past
<rambo3> new =never
<sethk> trappist, wikipedia is just something that someone wrote.  It has no authority whatsoever.
<linux_newb> ok well how do u suggest i fix it?
<Chris_in_the_uk> i've been trying to set up cTorrent but it says there's errors with the C++ Compiler although i have one installed
<sethk> linux_newb, something has to have changed.  I try the apt-get thing that reconfigures X
<HrdwrBoB> trappist: it was redefined to be differen
<HrdwrBoB> different
<HrdwrBoB> by companies monopolising on it
<linux_newb> apt-get thing
<mbruemmer> hello i have a question, about how much hd space is needed for the ubuntu installation
<sethk> linux_newb, I forget the syntax, if you don't know it I'll look it up, or someone will know it.
<Hericus> Atleast 5Gb should be satisfactory. mbruemmer.
<navarone> mbruemer> you would probably need 5gb max for comfort...but more is better
<erUSUL> sethk, linux_newb sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chris_in_the_uk> mbruemmer, i've installed the server (text only) version on a 3 gB harddrive
<linux_newb> i tried that
<rickardg> anybody managed to install the ruby bindings for sqlite on Breezy?
<Hericus> I agree with navarone, you'd be unhappy with anything less than 30GB. The more space you have, the happier you'd become.
<cafuego> mbruemmer: 2GB minimum, more is nicer, as you can install more stuff and save more documents.
<navarone> mbruemer> i left ubuntu approx 12 gb after setting up new hard drive and leaving freespace
<Milleniumgroup> Milleniumgroup type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf (warning*)
<Milleniumgroup> do that linux-newb at your own risk of course
<mbruemmer> cafuego my girlfriend only have 1.2 gb is there any solution???
<sethk> mbruemmer, it depends very much on how much you need to install.
<navarone> mbruemer>depends on if you are doing server install and do not plan on using a gui or desktop environment
<cafuego> Hericus: What nonsense, I'm very happy with an install on a 12G disk.
<sethk> mbruemmer, you can fit it into 1.2 gig but you'll have to be very very careful about what you install
<rambo3> yes live cd , or knoppix
<sethk> mbruemmer, that's really too small for the full GUI desktop, IMHO
<Milleniumgroup> linux-newb read this
<Chris_in_the_uk> mbruemmer, how much ram do you have on that machine? you'll need atleast 64MB for a server install
<cafuego> mbruemmer: Yes. Install the base system first, then add 'xubuntu-desktop'. That will give her XFCE, which is much smaller (and faster) than Gnome.
<Hericus> cafuego, yes, I'm sure the installation would make you "happy" however, to run most software and what not, you'd be happy with a bigger harddrive, something of atleast 40GB.
<themuffenmann> just give ubuntu 10-20 gigs and youll be fine
<Milleniumgroup> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584 ATI but you can use it or search for a similar guide
<cafuego> Hericus: No.
<mbruemmer> cafuego: only internet and a text programm, she is not that interessted in pc
<linux_newb> its asking me to please eneter video cards bus identifier
<eedge> How can I create a SMB share of a linux folder so its accessable from my win2k station?
<cafuego> mbruemmer: *nod* xfce with fiorefox, thunderbird and abiword. SHould be great :-)
<linux_newb> it has PCI:1:0:0 written in the box already but its agp card
<Milleniumgroup> read the guide
<cafuego> linux_newb: Yes, AGP == pci
<Milleniumgroup> or search for "nvidia drivers"
<Milleniumgroup> in the forum
<hkais> anyone here with a nforce 4 sli board under ubuntu?
<navarone> I think the larger numbers are for if you are going to be saving large files as well...I mean amany people use ubuntu and plain linux as entertainment jukeboxes...
<Milleniumgroup> there's a big guide to help ya out
<cafuego> linux_newb: Specifically, pci bus 1:0:0 is agp :-)
<linux_newb> they were working fine yestreday:(
<Hericus> cafuego, you're entitled to your opinion.
<mbruemmer> cafuego: thx for your information
<mbruemmer> cafuego: but how much hd space will be left there??
<cafuego> Hericus: Claiming an Ubuntu install in 40G runs better then one in 12 (or 5 for that matter) is nonsense.
<Chris_in_the_uk> mbruemmer: how much RAM do you have on your box?
<Hericus> cafuego, you misunderstand me.
<cafuego> mbruemmer: With xfce, probably a few hundred Mb.
<mbruemmer> cafuego: 128mb
<themuffenmann> just give the install a 10 gig partition and youll be fine
<Chris_in_the_uk> mbruemmer: that will be fine then, ignore me :)
<Hericus> cafuego, running ubuntu on a 40GB would be better for someone to run, because of much more space than a  12GB HD.
<cafuego> mbruemmer: Just keep in mind to do the 'server' install, ut the default one.
<B_166-ER-X> what would be a good Burning app to burn .ISO files ?
<sethk> Hericus, no, not if the space is never used
<cafuego> B_166-ER-X: right click the file, choose 'Burb'
<soundray> B_166-ER-X, I use nautilus for that.
<vegos> my clock goes 2 times faster than it should be, can anyone help
<navarone> mbruemer> I have 256 w/Athlon 1.2ghz...and I'm thinking of getting more memory...however if you opt for xfce as desktop you would be ebtter off with lower ram
<MasterTsunami> k3b, gnomebaker, take your pick :/
<sethk> B_166-ER-X, cdrecord, if you don't mind CLI
<themuffenmann> B_166-ER-X:, just right click on the .iso and click burn to disk
<Hericus> sethk, well if the space isn't used, then a 4GB would suffice.
<cafuego> Eh, burn.
<themuffenmann> write to disk*
<mbruemmer> cafuego: thanks again that was a great help!
<Hericus> sethk, I still stand with what I said before, its always better to have a bigger HD.
<mbruemmer> cafuego:cu
<Chris_in_the_uk> haricus: it would be possibly better to get 2 10gb harddrives than 1 40gb harddrive, it depends what you want the machine to do!
<cafuego> mbruemmer: No problem :-)
<Hericus> What language is that?
<cafuego> navarone: xfce also runs better with more ram ;-)
<Chris_in_the_uk> Hericus: German
<sethk> Hericus, no, actually, that's quite untrue.  At some size you would definitely encounter significant unnecessary overhead
<Chris_in_the_uk> und tschus
<soundray> navarone, I don't think you mean what you just said. Even with xfce, more memory is better.
<navarone> cafuego...I'd imagine any desktop os would
<cafuego> No no, tschs
<themuffenmann> just install the ubuntu partition with 3-4 gigs and use Fluxbox
<eedge> How can I create a SMB share of a linux folder so its accessable from my win2k station?
<cafuego> make mit ze accents!
<navarone> Imeant if he had no plans to upgrade memory then xfce would be a better eprformer
<Hericus> sethk, :) it isn't my intention to have an argument over harddrive space.
<cafuego> eedge: System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<eedge> Oh :)
<eedge> lol
<cafuego> navarone: indeed
<Chris_in_the_uk> cafuego: i think it is an umlaut - and cya is almost the same as und tschus
<soundray> navarone, that's what I thought you meant... I concur with that.
<navarone> I wonder if there sucha thing as typing dyslexia...<s>
<cafuego> Chris_in_the_uk: Ja, das ist sicher ein Umlaut.
<Milleniumgroup> http://www.germane-software.com/~ser/Files/Essays/RPM_Hell.html = why RPM is a disaster
<Chris_in_the_uk> cafuego: how do you do that from command line - the SMB share?
<cafuego> Chris_in_the_uk: $EDITOR /etc/smb/samba.conf
<Chris_in_the_uk> cheers
<soundray> navarone, yes, it's called dyspraxia.
<cafuego> Chris_in_the_uk: Note, you must add a user to samba via 'smbpasswd' to access it.
<Chris_in_the_uk> ok
<navarone> I think i ahve it...maybe I can get a government grant...<s>
<chrisx1> where can i get libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<jgrieves> Milleniumgroup old news who uses RPM :)
<vegos> my clock goes 2 times faster than it should be, can anyone help
<Chris_in_the_uk> cafuego: i'll work that one out once i've installed something else
<Taa5i> Has anyone had success getting an HP NetRaid controller to properly display its logical drives in Ubuntu?  In Gentoo they showed up out of the box.
* jgrieves stares at his AIX box....dang it I do
<soundray> vegos, Hi
<Chris_in_the_uk> vegos: which clock?
<Milleniumgroup> jgrieves, true, but im just getting started.. I switched from windows - linux 2 months ago :)
<vegos> haha
<vegos> soundray, i did the noapic
<vegos> and it fixed my clock
<jgrieves> Milleniumgroup never look to PRM
<jgrieves> RPM
<vegos> but i couldnt connect via wireless anymore
<Milleniumgroup> I won't deb all the way :)
<Hericus> sethk, how long have you been running ubuntu?
<jgrieves> Milleniumgroup i spent countless hours this weekend in rpm heck in AIX
<Hericus> Out of mild curiousity.
<Milleniumgroup> damn unix cool
<Milleniumgroup> well not so cool about the RPM part
<soundray> vegos, next step is to try nolapic (note an additional l)
<deltron> lol
<chrisx1> how can i remotely use a linux desktop?
<deltron> I'm working on an AIX box a ork
<soundray> vegos, and see if it fixes your clock without affecting your wireless.
<hkais> really nobody here with a nforce 4 sli board under ubuntu?
<vegos> ok
<deltron> chrisx1: ssh + remote x forwarding
<deltron> chrisx1: or ssh + vnc
<Milleniumgroup> nice :)
<chrisx1> how do i do that?
<vegos> brb
<chrisx1> how do i enable vnc via ssh?
<chrisx1> brb
<deltron> chrisx1: http://pigtail.net/LRP/vnc/
<jesse> Does Any one  know how to install alien
<Techie_dude> does anyone know if there is any webcam streaming programs that are in the synaptic
<soundray> jesse, apt-get install alien
<Agrajag> sudo apt-get install alien
<jesse> whats apt-get
<soundray> jesse, are you on ubuntu?
<deltron> jesse: use synaptic, or apt-get to install the application
<jesse> yaim in ubuntu
<deltron> Techie_dude: apt-cache search webcam or search for webcam in synaptic
<Techie_dude> okay
<soundray> jesse, you can open a terminal window, and enter 'sudo apt-get install alien' on the command line.
<jesse> ookthanku
<deltron> hmm
<soundray> jesse, but by the sounds of it, you should look whether you can install the package you need with apt-get instead of alien.
<deltron> I need to create a deb package for ultra vnc
<deltron> hehe
<jesse> idk whataptget is
<deltron> go to a terminal, and type sudo apt-get
<_jason> jesse, do you know what synaptic is?
<linukso> Hi! Is it normal for gnome to take 45 sec. to start up (from gdm login)?
<jesse> No
<Techie_dude> i know i sound crazy but i am getting every package that starts with lib so i won't hav eto hunt for packages
<_jason> ubotu, tell jesse about synaptic
<cafuego> deltron: By far the easiest way (if you only need a binary package) would be 'checkinstall'.
<ompaul> cafuego, ubotu on holiday?
<soundray> linukso, what kind of machine?
<_jason> jesse, once you understand what synaptic is, think of apt-get as the command line way of doing what you do in synaptic
<ompaul> !!
<ubotu> well, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<linukso> I am running breezy, and my computer is a 1ghz pentium 3 mobile with 512 mb ram
<ompaul> cafuego, not happening over in -ie
<linukso> soundray: I don't start anything extra, only networkmanager...
<deltron> cafuego: it's not that hard to create debs though
<soundray> linukso, my guess is that something is holding you up, then timing out and making way for the Gnome start to complete.
<soundray> linukso, one way to check would be to switch to a text console with Alt-Ctrl-F1, and login...
<linukso> soundray: with startx?
<linukso> soundray: I will create an extra user just to see if a set of fresh startup scripts takes just as long...
<soundray> linukso, no, run 'tail -f .xsession-errors on the text console...
<linukso> ah, ok.
<hkais> really nobody here with a nforce 4 sli board under ubuntu? which boards do you use here?
<deltron> there's really not a linux client for ultravnc, outside of the java browser
<soundray> linukso, then switch to gdm, login, switch back to text, and follow the startup messages.
<deltron> *shrugs*
<jesse> o thats the package manager thinie
<jesse> i know what that is
<deltron> yes
<jesse> ya i know what synaptic is
<linukso> soundray: ok, I will try that.
<_jason> jesse, you can install alien with synaptic
<_jason> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.53 (breezy), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<soundray> linukso, I think network trouble can cause gnome start delays.
<vegos> soundray?
<soundray> vegos ?
<jesse> ya i did that alien thing with synaptic
<vegos> nolapic stopped me at boot
<_jason> jesse, may I ask why you need alien?
<jesse> now i got alot of folders and files and idont know what to do with them
<jesse> for this thing for soulseek its a rpm file
<vegos> what is the directory of the list
<vegos> i have to get there through recovery
<soundray> vegos, too bad. Back to noapic then, and probably try to fix the wireless...
<soundray> vegos /boot/grub/
<thundr> The panel in gnome on the top has moved everything right about 4 inches.  Any idea why this happened?
<soundray> vegos /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vegos> lok
<vegos> thanks
<soundray> thundr, you switched the screen resolution. Very annoying panel behavior.
<jesse> What Do i do after i use synaptic
<Techie_dude> i donwloaded java from the website for firefox...my browser wouldn't get the plugin so i had to do it manually so..... how do i get the java to work in firefox
<_jason> jesse, I don't use souldseek, however according to the wiki "nicotine" is a client for the soulseek network.  It is packaged for ubuntu, so you should be able to install it using synaptic
<thundr> Soundray, It is.  Should I file a bug, or just move everything back the way it was?
<rambo3> you need to link the plugin to mozilla
<rambo3> there are tutorials on ubuntu website
<soundray> thundr, maybe both.
<bllx> can anyone tell me how to change your UID  (user ID) number in Ubuntu? In Admin->Users and Groups its an unavailable option, even as admin
<rambo3> why do you want to do that
<soundray> bllx, you'd edit /etc/passwd for that. But be ready for side effects...
<bllx> to have rw privs on a mac os x hfsplus partition
<jesse> i cant find the  nicotine
<bllx> bad ones? ;)
<soundray> bllx, suggest you change your mount options instead.
<levander> After I upgraded to breezy last night, fetchmail stopped downloading my mail from gmail.  Anybody know of any changes I should be aware of?
<rambo3> cant you just mount partition with users and add your self to the group
<jesse> thanks you for the help but i got to go
<jesse> bye
<Watje> Does anyone knows a good program to manage a tournament (on a lanparty)?
<bllx> sound: in what way?
<soundray> bllx, pass it an option... I think it's called umask=0000
<linukso> soundray: hi! I get some errors in .xsession-errors that I cant figure out...
<bllx> im mounting manually only as and when i need it, no /etc/fstab entry
<soundray> linukso, do you want to put it up on http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<bllx> I changed the UID number fine in Hoary, just cant remember how :(
<linukso> soundray: I will :)
<pozdiy> where to switch off beeping signal on error (I hear it not only in vim but even in the shell prompt)?
<soundray> bllx, mount -t hfsplus -o umask=0000 disk/partition /mntpoint/
<bllx> its very useful for working with yr os X partiton and not hurting os X's privs either
<pozdiy> where to switch off beeping signal on error (I hear it not only in vim but even in the shell prompt)?
<soundray> bllx, I agree. I was surprised how good the hfsplus support is as well.
<nutter426> hiya
<nutter426> are there any lists of repositories?
<nutter426> is it possible to mount an ISO image off a network share (windows host)?
<bllx> sound: will that make the os X partition have no privs at all?
<soundray> Connected my mac mini in firewire drive mode, worked like a charm.
<linukso> soundray: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5432
<bllx> i worked in hoary for ages with UID set to my os X user's UID, everything worked great
<pozdiy> where to switch off annoying beeps on error (I hear them in shell prompt, also in xpdf when reaching end of the document etc)?
<gimmulf> "choose an offer" <-- is this correct english or should it be "a offer" ? :)
<raziel`> ciao a tutti..qualcuno pu dirmi come si fa a compilare un prog c sotto ubuntu??
<erUSUL> nutter426, yes
<erUSUL> !tell nutter426 about sources
<soundray> linukso, I wouldn't worry about the error messages, unless you run into other trouble as well.
<chrisx1> gimmulf, thats correct
<MikeG> nutter426, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Seveas> !tell raziel about it
<gimmulf> chrisx1:  ty
<soundray> linukso, to speed up your gnome start, try turning off automounting in System-Administration-...
<Seveas> !tell raziel`  about it
<gimmulf> Is there any good page to check english gramma?
<ubuntu> ver irc.cl
<confrey> hi everybody
<kbrooks> Can I remove old kernels?
<soundray> linukso, sorry, System-Preferences-Removable Drives...
<nutter426> thanks very much
<nutter426> i'm running hoary at the moment, and looking to upgrade to breezy
<nutter426> my laptop doesn't have a DVD drive, but I want the DVD image for my desktop, and i was wondering if i could use the DVD image on my laptop over the network?
<erUSUL> kbrooks, yes
<erUSUL> !tell nutter426 about breezy
<soundray> linukso, was I making sense?
<derek[] > Hi!
<derek[] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5434
<kalael> Hello
<confrey> can naybody help me? I'm serching a driver for a pcmcia wifi, rtl8180
<aquarius> I've got a machine which kernel panics on booting from the hoary cd, either install or live. The panic is the *first* thing that happens after hitting ENTER to boot: segmentation fault, unable to handle kernel paging request.
<linukso> soundray: Thanks, I will try that, maybe it will help.
<linux_newb> how would i go about uninstalling my nvidia drivers and reinstalling?
<kalael> having some problems installing ubuntu.  Not sure if its freezing up or what but when its starting up the partitioner it seems to stop at 52% and just stays there.
<erUSUL> nutter426, if you mount your win share under e.g. /mnt/win you could do after that mount /mnt/win/pathtoiso.iso /mnt/dvd -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop0
<hermanr> Time for https://bugzilla.ubuntu.org/ to get a new SSL certificate!
<soundray> aquarius, maybe try memtest86?
<_jason> derek[] , are you on breezy?
<aquarius> soundray: as a boot option, or as the boot command?
<unf> nas!
<derek[] > _jason, no. hoary
<soundray> aquarius, as the boot kernel. It runs a memory test (you may have guessed...)
<jen_> Er.... I've tried almost every thing I've read, and I cant seem to get it to work. Can anyone give me a step-by-step of how to mount my second hard drive? It's NTFS.
<aquarius> soundray: so at the "boot:" prompt I just type "memtest86"?
<aquarius> soundray: couldn't find kernel image memtest86 (this is a hoary install cd)
<soundray> aquarius, IIRC, yes. It's documented in the boot screens - F2, F3...
<erUSUL> jen_, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxx /mnt
<xored> iam getting that error compiling lejos : http://pastebin.com/450086 . Seems to be a gcc error. I treid cc=gcc-3.4 or 4 nothing change. Someone a clue ?
<newpz> hi my hard drive keeps spinning down and up everytime i click on somehting... its like shutting off when im not clicking then powering back up when i click something.. is this a setting or something?
<soundray> Chaps, is memtest86 on the live CD?
<_jason> derek[] , if you upgrade to breezy, there are later versions of those packages available (I only checked libc6, you can verify at packages.ubuntu.com)
<newpz> ps: noting is messages
<derek[] > _jason, ok
<nutter426> i know ubuntu comes with gaim, but has anyone managed to get yahoo messenger working?
<HighHopes> Hello! Why I can't see any graphical characters (like mc borders) in aterm? .. :( I see ugly characters instead
<derek[] > is it ok to install using the tar.gz ?
<rambo3> ask in #afterstep
<derek[] > nutter426, yes
<HighHopes> rambo3, it happens with aterm .. rxvt... xterm .. any terminal emulator :(
<erUSUL> xored, i can not understand german but it seems a problem in the program itself
<HighHopes> Hello! Why I can't see any graphical characters (like mc borders) in aterm, xterm, rxvt? .. :( I see ugly characters instead
<soundray> aquarius, do you want to boot again and check the install info screens? Maybe try the live CD?
<kalael> having some problems installing ubuntu.  Not sure if its freezing up or what but when its starting up the partitioner it seems to stop at 52% and just stays there.
<xored> erUSUL: no, its an rdy programm. So this programm runns in any case on other systems, lets say on all
<kalael> What should I try?
<Hericus> Has anyone run the grsec kernel?
<aquarius> soundray: tried "memtest86" as the boot command on both the hoary live and install CDs
<derek[] > nutter426, yes
<derek[] > is it ok to install using the tar.gz ?
<aquarius> soundray: same for both: "couldn't find kernel image memtest86"
<lsuactiafner> Hericus : its only for a server.. really
<lsuactiafner> Hericus : very restrictive
<soundray> aquarius, please look at the boot info screens with keys F1 F2 a. s. o.
<xored> erUSUL: thats the english version  : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=270027
<Hericus> lsuactiafner, yes, I realise that. I just intend to experiment.
<soundray> derek[] , don't revert to a non-deb package to fix dependencies. You're asking for trouble...
<lsuactiafner> Hericus : just read the documentation if you want to know more about it
<jen_> erUSUL: for some reason its telling me: mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is mounted on /
<aquarius> soundray: doesn't mention memtest or similar on any of the screens.
<soundray> aquarius, okay, my mistake.
<jen_> erUSUL: but, when I look at /, all I see is the default stuff - root, etc, and all that.
<Hericus> lsuactiafner, yes, I'm doing that. I just wanted to find someone thats run it, to tell me whether its worth looking into.
<soundray> aquarius, it's on some other Linux live CDs. Knoppix and Kanotix, I'm sure, and maybe DSL.
<erUSUL> jen_, well are you sure you are refering to the correct partition?
<aquarius> soundray: it's on breezy too, but the bloke doesn't have a breezy cd :(
<soundray> aquarius, what type of machine is it?
<jen_> erUSUL Yeah. Is there a way to unmount it? Then remount, specifying a new location?
<xored> having a compile error, english version : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=270027 . Switched compiler(gcc) to 4 and 3.4 nothing help. Someone has a clue ?
<aquarius> soundray: x86.
<lsuactiafner> Hericus : if you intend to run a server
<soundray> aquarius, 286? :)
<lsuactiafner> Hericus : doesnt hurt to learn more about linux
<Hericus> lsuactiafner, no, certainly not. :)
<lsuactiafner> good project
<erUSUL> jen_, please post sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb in pastebin
<aquarius> soundray: bit difficult to say 'cos the bloke with the machine is somewhere else and I'm on the phone to him ;) it's pretty up-to-date, built from components rather than bought as a unit.
<Hericus> lsuactiafner, the thing is, I'm trying to do too much at once, I only have two hands.. :p
<erUSUL> jen_, and the output of mount
<jen_> erUSUL: Sure.. But... How do I actually use pastebin?
<kalael> Can anyone help... I'm trying to install breezy but it seems to freeze during starting partitioner at 52%.  Is there anything I should do?
<aquarius> soundray: SATA HDD, but it does the same thing with the HDD unplugged and on the livecd so that's not it, especially since it's the first thing that happens after booting the CDs
<soundray> aquarius, hard to imagine a more difficult support situation. Maybe if you were doing CW Morse :)
<aquarius> soundray: yeah, I know :)
<erUSUL> !tell jen_ about pastebin
<soundray> aquarius, any other OS's on the machine?
<moquist_> I've got a friend whose fonts and icons and windows are "huge".  Any ideas on how she can fix this?
<aquarius> soundray: no. He's got a different SATA HDD with Windows on it but that HDD is screwed: he went and bought a second (empty) HDD and that's what we're trying to install Ubuntu on. Ubuntu was on the machine before and working fine until the first HDD screwed up.
<erUSUL> xored,  the error is in the program itself maybe recent versions of gcc are stricter with that type of syntax than previus ones
<nutter426> i'm having trouble with synaptic, new installation, and i'm getting "child terminated with 1 status" which doesn't help me
<trappist> moquist_: she could increase her screen resolution
<ni1s> Any ETA on Gaim 2.0?
<soundray> aquarius, that points to a hardware problem if you ask me... any chance of disabling SATA support in the BIOS?
<korhalf> why is my server timing out?
<korhalf> my apache server?
<korhalf> http://24.150.164.116:80
<aquarius> soundray: I suppose so, temporarily, although that would mean no HDD, and it was working before. Will try!
<jen_> erUSUL: Okay, sent with the pastebin
<hermanr> How do I suspend my laptop, from the default GNOME UI?
<ubuntu> lol awesome i just got my cd as last
<korhalf> it was working just yesterday
<erUSUL> jen_, post here the url
<lsuactiafner> Hericus : learn to compile a kernel yourself before attempting gsec
<soundray> aquarius, if it doesn't fail then, you know it's SATA at fault. Then you can install a PATA HD.
<ni1s> korhalf, cant reach it
<jen_> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5436 and http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5435
<ubuntu> so can any one tell me what ubuntu can offer
<Hericus> lsuactiafner, that would be the mature thing to do. :)
<tony_> Hi all! cantfind an answer cause maybe i dont know the question. Im looking for a way to add commands to be run at the start of Xfce.. Specifically the mounting of a win disk. I could make an icon to run but i would like it to run by itsef.
<soundray> ubuntu, a great support IRC channel!
<ubuntu> bye
<tony_> soundray:yes!
<_jason> heh taht was quick, hope he installs
<soundray> Couldn't convince him.
<erUSUL> jen_, sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<ni1s> tony_, you want to have a harddrive mounted on boot?
<trappist> tony_: put it in your /etc/fstab and it'll mount on boot
<moquist_> trappist: good point; I had been assuming her screen resolution was set properly and that the fonts were set hugely or something.  maybe it *is* just the resolution.
<rBo3Db> can anyone advise how do I start a localised programme, specifically gnucash, in a non-English locale environment as an English-language rather than localised version? something is wrong with encoding: the localised version is just illegible... thanks
<tony_> nils:yes, i found the command to run. i just need it a script to put it in.. fstab? is that a script
<jen_> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5437
<trappist> tony_: no, /etc/fstab is a configuration file for filesystems to be automatically mounted
<khalif> Hello!
<levander> is it dovecot, or is it postfix that acts as my mail server that fetchmail delivers mail to?
<_jason> tony_, search the wiki for: "mount windows"
<tony_> trappist:thanx
<egon_spengler> tony_, fstab==file system table abbreviation
<hermanr> Is reportbug supposed to work out of the box on Ubuntu?  Or is it just there to appease longterm Debianists?
<khalif> I'm using Kubuntu, but no one over in that channel is being helpful so here I am!
<tony_> all:thanx
<mwe> I thought fetchmail was supposed to fetch mail, not deliver it
<soundray> rBo3Db, open a terminal, type env, look at the output and change all variables that point to your current locale to the C locale or US English. Set variables with export VAR=something.
<dwhsix> hi all --- how can I make higher screen resolutions available?  System|Preferences|Screen Resolution only goes up to 1280x1024, I know the hw I have can go higher.
<khalif> Does anyone have any experience3 with changing their icons?
<jen_> erUSUL: Any clue? Hm...
<kuraia> hi all
<erUSUL> mwe, you are rirgt
<levander> mwe: it fetches it, but then it puts it somewhere, where does it put it
<levander> ?
<soundray> rBo3Db, then call gnucash from that terminal.
<nutter426> anyone installed firefox 1.5 on hoary?
<kuraia> im trying to execute ethereal in ubuntu
<kuraia> but i have some problems
<existance> i installed gcj 4.0 from synaptic and yet when i compile it doesn't know what a char is.  Anyone know why?
<kuraia> coud somebody help me?
<soundray> rBo3Db, I think it's built with an old GTK library, which may be the reason for your troubles.
<nutter426> i'm having trouble with synaptic, new installation, and i'm getting "child terminated with 1 status" which i don't understand
<mwe> levander: you can customize that. look in /etc/fetchmailrc or ~/.fetchmailrc iirc
<_jason> kuraia, describe the problems.  If someone knows, they will try
<kuraia> libwiretap.so.0: cannot open shared object file
<mwe> levander: I guess "man fetchmail" will tell you the default
<bart_> lu
<kuraia> when i execute ethereal
<erUSUL> jen_, sudo /etc/init.d/evms stop
<levander> mwe: it puts it on port 25 of your local machine I believe, what i'm asking is which server listens at port 25, dovecot or postfix?
<erUSUL> jen_, and try to umount again
<rBo3Db> soundray, thanks, yes old GTK...
<_jason> kuraia, did you install ethereal through synaptic or some other package manager?
<Gameplayer> hello
<kuraia> no it was installed
<korhalf> nils why cant you reach it?
<khalif> The icons that I downloaded don't come bundled so that they can be installed using the icon manager. What folder would I need to manually place them in and....
<kalael> Is there anyone who can help me... having install problems
<kuraia> i have 5.10 version
<soundray> Hi vegos, how's it going?
<vegos> soundray?
<vegos> haha
<soundray> vegos, still on time warp?
<kuraia> and ethereal was installed in ubuntu
<vegos> i cant get to the file to fix it
<vegos> so i cant even boot
<Gameplayer> i need help with proftpd, can anybody help me ?
<khalif> what would I need to do to get the desktop to actually use the new icons?
<jen_> erUSUL: Still saying device is busy.
<nutter426> kalael: explaing the problem
<vegos> is there a way to access my linux files from my windows partition
<soundray> vegos, cd /boot/grub <return>, then nano menu.lst
<kuraia> ethereal is installed in ubuntu 5.10 by default, _jason
<linux_newb> well i cant fix this crap i'm gonna reinstall:(
<vegos> i cant get to the terminal
<existance> i installed gcj 4.0 from synaptic and yet when i compile it doesn't know what a char is.  Anyone know why?
<vegos> it hangs up on boot
<kalael> nutter426:  when running the install everything seems to be fine until I get to starting partitioner... then it seems to stop at 52%.
<soundray> vegos, okay, we need to do grub surgery then.
<Agrajag> existance: did you install build-essential or just gcj?
<mwe> levander: I'm pretty sure last I used fetchmail a few years ago it just put it somewhere in my homedir, after downoading the mail from my pop3 server
<_jason> kuraia, what does "apt-cache policy ethereal | grep Installed" return?
<soundray> vegos, are you close to the machine?
<nutter426> not one i know how to fix
<erUSUL> jen_, how have you mounted /dev/hdb1 in / (root) it is very weird. i'm afraid you wil need to reboot
<vegos> im on my windows partition now
<kalael> thanks anyways
<soundray> vegos, okay, you will need to note down the steps then.
<nutter426> kalael: tell everyone, but you could try booting a live CD and partitioning, if you have a live CD
<vegos> ok
<soundray> vegos, what partition is Ubuntu on?
<levander> mwe: it sends it to your mail delivery agent, which may put it in your home directory
<jen_> erUSUL: Rebooting, then will see what happens. be back soon.
<phiqtion> nalioth: busy?
<levander> mwe: i just figured out that the mail delivery agent by default on ubuntu is postfix
<kuraia> it doesn't return nothing jason
<kalael> currently the harddrive doesn't have an os
<kalael> this will be the only thing running on the machine
<kuraia> it doesn't return anything jason
<vegos> i dont remember, i think hda1 or hda2
<kalael> ubuntu that is
<kuraia> i'm spanish speaker jason, sorry
<erUSUL> mwe, fetcmail delivers the mail to the mta listening in pot 25 in the local machine
<kuraia> :D
<soundray> vegos, isn't windows on the first partition?
<cyphase> anyone here ever tried TrueCrypt?
<_jason> kuraia, are you sure you typed it correctly?
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<phiqtion> Can someone please explain me why isn't the terminal recognizing the CVS command? do i need to download something before issuing the CVS command? thanks!
<mwe> erUSUL:, levander. ok I see
<rafx> cyphase: yea, TC 4.1 just got released
<kalael> but thanks for the suggest of the live cd I will try that
<soundray> vegos, can you remember the exact kernel version that you installed?
<vegos> if there is any clue
<vegos> no
<cyphase> rafx, i know
<_jason> kuraia, what does it show without the grep: apt-cache policy ethereal
<erUSUL> phiqtion, you have to install cvs
<cyphase> rafx, would you recommend it?
<mwe> haven't used that buggar for quite a while
<HighHopes> Hello folks! Where do I set $LANG to be a permanent setting ? ... I wish I could have LANG=en_US
<rafx> cyphase: on windows or ubuntu?
<soundray> soundray, did you install i386 or amd64?
<cyphase> ubuntu
<cyphase> although..
<cyphase> i know someone on windows who might need it
<erUSUL> HighHopes, in your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<cyphase> i'm mostly just interested in it
<cyphase> i don't really need it
<rafx> yea right
<rafx> perv
<HighHopes> erUSUL, and .. system-wide?
<soundray> vegos, sorry, talking to myself there.  Did you install i386 or amd64
<kuraia> it retunrs this _jason
<kuraia> Instalados: 0.10.12-6
<kuraia>   Candidato: 0.10.12-6
<kuraia>   Tabla de versin:
<kuraia>  *** 0.10.12-6 0
<kuraia>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<cyphase> lol rafx
<rafx> :)
<soundray> kuraia, don't do that please...
<_jason> lol oh no wonder it's in spanish, in the future use pastebin for pastes
<kuraia> why soundray?
<cyphase> rafx, but would you recommend it?
<adri> hi everybody! I'm looking for a programm of sharing files over the network peer to peer, does it exist??
<soundray> kuraia, pastebin is for pasting.
<vegos> i386
<_jason> ubotu, tell kuraia about pastebin
<mwe> adri: yes, there a several, depending on what exactly you need
<rafx> cyphase: i haven't tried the linux version. still using 3.1a because i don't need fancy features like hidden volumes.  seems pretty stable
<erUSUL> HighHopes, there is no system wide lang setting every user has hers own, you can make it default to anyones in /etc/skel
<kuraia> ok soundray i didn't know paste bin
<cyphase> rafx, ok, thanx
<kuraia> :D
<nutter426> anyone ever encountered the child 1 status error with synaptic?
<adri> mwe> a programm like Bearshare (but bearshare isn't compatible with linux...)
<erUSUL> adri, there are many
<cyphase> adri, gtk-gnutella
<cyphase> same network, protocol, etc
<HighHopes> erUSUL, THANKS!
<_jason> kuraia, I am not sure, but my ethereal version is: 0.10.12-2ubuntu3 .  Yours is different.  Would you consider removing your version and reinstalling to get the version I have?  Mine works fine.
<adri> ok thank u cyphase... im going to test it
<soundray> vegos, okay. When you boot your laptop, get it to show you the grub menu with Esc if necessary. Then hit C. You'll get the grub command line. Enter 'geometry' and find the first line that contains 'ext3'.
<adri> good evening all
<cyphase> adri, welcome. it's in the repo's
<kuraia> ok jason
<vegos> ok
<kuraia> i 'll do it
<navarone> nutter> idk for sure but maybe error results from trying to use synaptic when you are running apt-get in terminal...? just a guess
<Mabus06> I have two dvd questions
<cyphase> cool..
<Mabus06> What's the easiest way to copy a video dvd with only a dvd r drive?
<jgrieves> good website for cursor themes?
<soundray> vegos, let's assume that line starts with (hd0,4). Then you type 'kernel (hd0,4)/boot/kernel-2.6', at which point you should hit the tab key.
<cyphase> Ubuntu is specifically supported by TrueCrypt
<erUSUL> navarone, that's why locking exists ;)
<Mabus06> and also, what's the easiest way to get an .avi file onto a dvd that I can watch on a dvd player
<jen_> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5438 - New results of mount
<soundray> vegos, Tab will complete the kernel name, if the location (hd0,4) is correct. If so, hit return.
<Necrocide> I'm converted!
<Necrocide> Thanks Ubuntu! :P
<Seveas> :)
<Mabus06> anyone?
<XxFREDdiexX> guy i need help
<soundray> vegos, next step is similar: enter 'initrd (hd0,4)/boot/initrd.img-2.6', then Tab to complete.
<Mabus06> I need to know 1) how to get a dvd video copied onto a blank dvd disc without using two drives
<XxFREDdiexX> i installed amercias army how do i run the game now
<soundray> vegos, if this has all worked, you can press return, then 'boot' return.
<Hylve> Hello i'am a noob in Linux World , but i try to open a Ventrilo Server but this came up in log RROR: ServerCreateStream(): bind failed for interface '0.0.0.0', errno = 98.
<aquarius> Mabus: rip with dvdbackup, then burn with growisofs.
<Mabus06> ok thanks aquarius
<soundray> vegos, leave out the 'quotes' each time.
<Happuf> Hylve: cant get your ip?
<Mabus06> aquarius, my second question is how to get a .avi file onto a dvd I can watch with a dvd player
<erUSUL> jen_, sudo mkdir /mnt/win && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/win
<navarone> Mabus> I would think you could copy with one drive...ripper will rip and make image od dvd and then have you remove and put in balnk to write image to dvd-r...<?>
<levander> does anybody else feel like the ubuntu community is getting overrun by newbies, and so you can't get any decently difficult questions answered?
<zever> XxFREDdiexX, go to the directory armyops and execute the file armyops
<vegos> ok
<vegos> ill give it a shot
<soundray> vegos, you should be booting into your system, where you should change nolapic to noapic in /boot/grub/menu.lst immediately.
<mikerobi> how do i change my default kernel?
<nutter426> i cant get into synaptic, get "Child terminated with 1 status" error
<aquarius> Mabus: you have to transcode the avi file to mpeg-2. It's a big topic.
<Mabus06> aquarius, can I pm you
<Seveas> mikerobi, edit the default: line /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundray> vegos, after that run update-grub and you should be back to square one :)
<aquarius> Mabus: I can't help any more than I have
<Nelo> Hello, is there a player that plays windows media playlists?
<vegos> do you know why noapic is affecting my wireless
<soundray> levander, difficult questions are difficult to answer, whether newbies are in the channel or not.
<Hylve> hhmsg Happuf my ip is
<Hylve> 81.226.203.117
<Hylve> ^
<Hylve> ^^*
<XxFREDdiexX> do u want me to tell it to run the file zever
<zever> yes
<levander> soundray: no kidding, but the swamp of newbie questions i just think scares the more knowledgable people away, i think
<rafx> rejoice!  xen 3.0 released!
<erUSUL> jen_, have you done that?
<nutter426> is there a special ubuntu noob channel for me to go join?
<_jason> nutter426, you mean to chat?
<Hylve> When i start i file in Linux ,how do i know if it's running ?
<levander> nutter426: you're fine, it's not an individual problem
<jen_> erUSUL: mount now shows that its mounted at /mnt/win, but using the file browser, I cant access it.
<jen_> erUSUL: Says I don't have permission.
<vegos> soundray, do you know why noapic is effecting my wireless?
<navarone> nutter>are you using breezy?
<levander> nutter426: and besides, according to my questions, you're in the right place
<soundray> levander, that's possible, but I don't believe it's a serious loss.
<ladybird> lol
<ladybird> hi all
<Hylve> Hello i'am a noob in Linux World , but i try to open a Ventrilo Server but this came up in log RROR: ServerCreateStream(): bind failed for interface '0.0.0.0', errno = 98.
<soundray> vegos, I've no idea.
<vegos> ok
<mikerobi> Seveas: thanks
<levander> soundray: it's not a serious loss to have knowledgable people in here?
<Mabus06> aquarius, in dvdbackup you're supposed to type "dvdbackup -i device", but I don't know what to put for device
<aquarius> Mabus06, /dev/dvd. You'll want -M as well
<erUSUL> jen_, it is normal do not worry. sudo nano /etc/fstab and add at the end of the file this line /dev/hda1       /mnt/hda1       ntfs    ro,user,umask=0222,noauto       0       0
<soundray> levander, it's not a serious loss to not have people who are bothered/scared by newbie questions.
<navarone> nutter> according to what i am reading the errro you got is because you gave incorrect password
<nutter426> does anyone know of any specific drivers for synaptics touch pads on laptops? the standard mouse driver works, but a proper one would be nice
<levander> levander: the problem isn't newbie questions, the problem is the swamp
<sorush20> does it make any difference if I disable the cd repository or not?
<erUSUL> jen_, /dev/hdb1 not hda1 sorry
<mwe> ro is redundant with that umask
<Necrocide> Is there any command to stay updated with packages or something similair? I'm still new to linux, so be over with me. :)
<FARIS2> hi all, just wanted to know if i would be facing problems with drivers that will not be supported in ubuntu 64 bit ?
<Mabus06> aquarius, that does not work
<KasperTech2> Please have a look at my problem. It's described nicely at: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=546966#post546966
<levander> sorush20: if you disable the cd repository, you won't be able to get to repositories on the cd, if you've replaced them with repositories online, you're fine
<_jason> sorush20, you can disable it, all the packages are in the online repos I believe
<nutter426> navarone: i have the same password for my user and for root, and i've logged in successfully with that password to both users, so i dont know how it can be wrong
<erUSUL> mwe, ???
<Comrade_Vladimir> any one know if i can get a netscape browser for ubuntu
<soundray> levander, well, to an extent it is. But we're adding to it right now, off-topic...
<Comrade_Vladimir> thats free anyways
<soundray> Comrade_Vladimir, errgh, netscape, why would you want that?
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, you can get mozilla, have you tried it?
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, mozilla-browser
<Comrade_Vladimir> soundray i dont like it either but i need it to use yahoo music
<Entity> ppc users, http://bcm-specs.sipsolutions.net/announcement.pdf :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> i have mozilla firefix
<Comrade_Vladimir> fox*
<mwe> erUSUL: umask=0222 masks out the write permission bits, so ro is not really needed
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, mozilla browser is different
<navarone> nutter>if you are using numpad make sure numlock is on...<?> I dunno what else as of yet
<FARIS2> fix :> LOL
<Comrade_Vladimir> i no how can i get netscape
<jen_> erUSUL: Added the line and saved it, but still denying me because I dont have permission
<Mabus06> anyone know how I can convert an .avi file to an mpeg-2 I can burn to a dvd?
<FARIS2> hi all, i would like to ask if im gonna face problems with drivers with ubuntu 64-bit, is it gonna be like windows where drivers arent supported by the manufacturer or it doesnt matter
<erUSUL> jen_, sudo umount /mnt/win
<HighHopes> Folks.. I have serious problems with UNICODE and xterm's... what is the recommended setting for a system to be capable to "draw" well extended ASCII graphical symbols in any terminal emulator? .. because I see ugly characters instead of boxes, lines, etc...
<nutter426> navarone: i'm on a laptop, so no numberpad, but its a more valid point, the numlock light is off, but i've toggled num lock on and off and still no help
<Comrade_Vladimir> so there is no netscape for windows
<vegos> soundray, geometry didnt work
<erUSUL> jen_, mount /mnt/win (without sudo)
<Mabus06> anyone know how I can convert an .avi file to an mpeg-2 I can burn to a dvd? (please pm me with instructions or link to a doc or a program name, I will brb and might miss the message if you type it here)
<soundray> vegos, did you get to the grub command line?
<adri> hi again everybody... i just install gnutella.. but it tells me that i'm looking like firewalled and so i couldn't receinve any result.. and when i try to search anything i dont receive anything... can u help me please?
<jen_> erUSUL: mount: can't find /mnt/win in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<vegos> yes
<erUSUL> jen_, sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<beruic> Can anyone help me finding a nice little app that shows me the state of num lock, caps lock and scroll lock? (Don't have any lamps on my keyboard)
<jen_> erUSUL: umount: /dev/hdb1: not mounted
<khalif> I got a question: When you use "apt-get" from the Terminal is it grabing the program from the hard drive or from the internet?
<soundray> vegos, maybe try geometry (hd0)
<mwe> jen_: that's because you put /mnt/hda1 in fstab, not /mnt/win
<erUSUL> jen_, have you changed /dev/hda1 for /dev/hdb1 in the line i show you??
<vegos> ok
<vegos> brb
<beruic> khalif: both
<jen_> erUSUL: Pretty sure I did, double checking
<FARIS2> its a program called thumblock, no joking :)
<KasperTech2> khalif: Depends.
<bllx> how risky is it really to change your UID number by editing /etc/passwd ?  I really need to change it somehow
<erUSUL> jen_, mwe is right my bad edit the fstab again and change things to much your system
<khalif> Ok, if my laptop doesn't have an internet connection, how can I install programs that I've downloaded using another computer?
<adri> hi again everybody... i just install gnutella.. but it tells me that i'm looking like firewalled and so i couldn't receinve any result.. and when i try to search anything i dont receive anything... can u help me please?
<Agrajag> bllx: you will no longer own any of your files, you'll have to chown them
<bllx> yikes really
<Agrajag> bllx: before you do something like that, you should probably unlock the root account
<phiqtion> where exactly in menu.lst do i add splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/UbuntuEL.xpm.gz to add a new splash?
<Agrajag> so you can log into it if you screw something up
<erUSUL> adri, are you firewalled?? ;)
<rBo3Db> soundray: sorry to bother... ref. gnucash: you said, "change all variables that point to your current locale to the C locale or US English"... it works, will I have to roll back to the earlier locale after I'm thru with gnucash?.. or is locale changed only for the terminal window where it was changed, and it's enough to close that window?...
<sorush20> _jason: levander thanks could guys take a look at the repository list for me and see if they are ok? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5439
<FARIS2> khalif: umm use a cd writer or share on lan ?
<jen_> erUSUL: Ahh, I see. When I pasted in the line, I only noticed the hda1 @ one of the spots, not on both. Its changed to be /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<bllx> Apra: maybe if i enable root account I can change the UID I need to change, from the GUI ?
<Necrocide> How the heck do I place a trashcan on the desktop? :/
<beruic> Can anyone help me finding a nice little app that shows me the state of num lock, caps lock and scroll lock? (Don't have any lamps on my keyboard)
<nutter426> hmmm, further to my password problem with synaptic, i managed to log into a terminal (tty2) but still cant get into package manager
<soundray> rBo3Db, put your variable exports in a script, add a gnucash line, and always call that script.
<khalif> and then using apt-get will grab the application from my cd or my usb drive?
<adri> erUSUL, i dont know... i ve only install linux ubuntu but maybe there's a firewall integrated in linux?? but i havent got installed any firewall...
<Agrajag> bllx: from the GUI? I don't know, why don't you just change it in /etc/passwd?
<erUSUL> jen_, no in the second colum it should say /mnt/win (the dir you created in /mnt)
<rBo3Db> soundray: i too thought of that already... no need to roll back?
<bllx> o ok
<czr> adri, the firewall is integrated part of linux kernel, you just have to tell it what it should do
<Hylve> Hello i'am a noob in Linux World , but i try to open a Ventrilo Server but this came up in log RROR: ServerCreateStream(): bind failed for interface '0.0.0.0', errno = 98.
<jen_> erUSUL: Ah, Gotcha. Changing now.
<bllx> i just thought maybe that way it'd keep my files as mine even after UID no. change
<Hylve> ??
<erUSUL> adri, have you gat a router?
<architx> adri, install firestarter to administer the firewall
<soundray> rBo3Db, you can just close the terminal, as you said.
<erUSUL> got*
<phiqtion> where exactly in menu.lst do i add splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/UbuntuEL.xpm.gz to add a new splash?
<Agrajag> bllx: then you'll nee to chown everything you used to own to belong to you again, read the chown manpage
<FARIS2> khalif ask the people how to install something using your usb driver or cd cause im a noob too lol
<czr> adri, there are graphical frontends for this but they all use iptables-tool (command line)
<adri> erUSUL yes i ve a router...
<beruic> Can anyone help me finding a nice little app that shows me the state of num lock, caps lock and scroll lock?
<Chris_in_the_uk> anyone got any ideas how to set up a command line bittorrent client?
<rBo3Db> soundray: thanks
<khalif> thanks FARIS2
<czr> phiqtion, before the title-lines
<_jason> sorush20, I'm not sure about having the hoary extras repo while you are running breezy, you may want to ask the channel to take a look.  The rest looks fine
<FARIS2> khalif :)
<holycow> has anyone here setup automatic updates to transparently udpate the system without prompting the user?
<czr> phiqtion, assuming your new image is on first partition of hdb
<adri> architx, i m going to install it and to try... thank U
<bllx> yeh Agra looks like Ill have to chown my files whatever I do, after changing UID
<phiqtion> czr, where are the title lines
<erUSUL> adri, you have to open the ports and enable nat in the router
<Oniano> could somebody help me with some xorg issues?
<bllx> thanks
<czr> phiqtion, lines starting with 'title'
<Oniano> i have an i915 chipset laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.tor.*]  by ChanServ
<soundray> bllx, I haven't read all the advice you got just now, but I'd suggest you activate the root account so you have a fallback.
<czr> phiqtion, you have them I trust?
<Taa5i_> Has anyone had any success with an HP NetRaid scsi controller in ubuntu?  It seems to fail with iop0 could not activate controller.  In Gentoo it boots shiny out of the box.
<comradevik>  i wanted to try out kde so i installed it in synaptic and now i can't log in into either gnome or kde
<Oniano> http://www.ynyr.com/Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> adri, you do not have a firewall is the router...
<bllx> Ive only got about 3 files though :)
<beruic> I really need an app that shows me the state of num lock, caps lock and scroll lock?
<bllx> ok soundray
<Taa5i_> beruic: Check your keyboard lights.
<adri> erUSUL, i dont think the problem come from the router because my friends connected on the network with me dont meet any problem with share programm...
<FARIS2> will i have any problems installing drivers using 64 bit ubuntu ? i meant like facing drivers problems like 64-bit windows
<phiqtion> czr, you mean the ones that say ubuntu test, ubuntu kernel, memtest ?
<bllx> should I read up how to activate root account?
<czr> FARIS2, with closed binary drivers yes
<beruic> Taa5i_: Dont have any...
<bllx> yes i will
<soundray> bllx, just enter sudo passwd and set a root password.
<czr> FARIS2, although I hear nv drivers work properly nowadays, otherwise no problems
<czr> phiqtion, yes
<bllx> o is that all...ok
<Necrocide> How the heck do I place a trashcan on the desktop? :/
<erUSUL> adri, do they use gnutella network?
<jen_> erUSUL: Okay. fstab now contains      /dev/hdb1       /mnt/win    instead of hdb1 in both.
<Taa5i_> beruic: Then I guess you can't check their status eh.
<czr> Necrocide, infinite storage for all your pr0n ;-)
<khalif> What folder do applications usually get installed in?
<soundray> Necrocide, is that a computer question :)
<phiqtion> czr, gparted indicated me ubuntu is on hda6. so its hd6,0 ?
<ben> okay I have wireless half working. my wireless connects, and I can get to my router settings but I can't get online. It looks like dhcp isn't working because I don't get an ip
<czr> phiqtion, did you create a separate /boot-partition?
<erUSUL> jen_, fine do sudo umount /mnt/win
<soundray> Necrocide, I think it's in the Nautilus settings somewhere.
<Agrajag> bllx: if you want to disable it again when you're done, you can just run sudo passwd -l root
<robotgeek> ben: try sudo dhclient <wireless_interface>
<Necrocide> Hey! :P I'm new to linux, I'm trying to figure out the basics :P
<czr> phiqtion, hda = hd0
<bllx> ok
<beruic> Taa5i_: In windows i can. Logitech made an app for that
<Trashcan> ben: if you can connect to your router and get a page from it then you have an ip
<czr> phiqtion, hd0,0 = first partition on hd0 (hda1)
<adri> erUSUL, no they dont use it and they dont use linux :(
<Trashcan> you might not be getting dns from it though
<jen_> erUSUL: umount: /mnt/win: not mounted
* Necrocide spots Trashcan 
<FARIS2> czr, yeah nv i guess it would work.. but i meant like sound drivers and stuff like that because on 64-bit windows my sound drivers arent supported so i threw it away lol, so if i install ubuntu 64 i dont think it would work the same way as windows for drivers..
<Necrocide> Aaaha :/
<ben> trashcan: then why can I get to nothing but my router settings?
<robotgeek> Necrocide: System -> Help -> Starter Guide
<czr> FARIS2, 64-bit is no-brainer in linux
<Necrocide> merci
<czr> FARIS2, shouldn't have problems at all
<phiqtion> czr, so it's hd0,6 ?
<Trashcan> <Trashcan> you might not be getting dns from it though
<czr> phiqtion, that would be hda7 ;-)
<ben> oh sorry, channels moving fast didn't see it
<sorush20> could you guys take a look at this and find out if I need the horey extra repositories? thanks http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5439
<czr> phiqtion, linux numbers partitions starting with 1. grub starting with 0 :-)
<Taa5i_> beruic: I suggest looking into a new keyboard.
<FARIS2> czr, guess so.. so installing drivers on 64 bit would be the same as any other distro right ?
<mwe> czr: except with propraity sofwary like drivers and flash player, like you already mentioned
<vegos> soundray, that command worked but there were no ext3 listed
<czr> FARIS2, yeah. linux has worked on 64-bit archs for ages now
<beruic> Taa5i_: I'll miss my wireless :,(
<erUSUL> adri, i mean the network. each network has its ports that need to be open. if they use another p2p net they need another ports open no the ones that uses gnutella
<vegos> soundray, there was just a ext2fs or something
<adri> i dont arrive to use firestarter... ive download and install it with synaptic and now, i dont know how use it??
<Taa5i_> beruic: Should be lights on the wireless hub then.
<phiqtion> czr, so if gparted says ubuntu is on hda6 i should pinpoint grub it's on hd7 ?
<czr> mwe, flash is not a driver. mainly I mentioned binary drivers because they're evil. nv might work, but others I don't know, neither do I care
<bllx> `thanks all
<robotgeek> sorush20: you are on breezy? the hoary-extras won't work on breezy
<beruic> Taa5i_: No
<czr> phiqtion, no. hda = hd0
<adri> erUSUL, so u think that the problem come from the router...
<KasperTech2> Anyone? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=546966#post546966
<soundray> vegos, that's slightly surprising, but that'll be the one then...
<czr> phiqtion, hda6 = hd0,5
<FARIS2> czr thanks for the help.. great *claps* for the work
<phiqtion> czr, im lost
<architx> you go to system tools
<architx> its there
<beruic> Taa5i_: Have never seen that anywhere too
<soundray> vegos, was it (hd0,4) by any chance?
<czr> phiqtion, hda6 = sixth partition of first IDE device
<erUSUL> adri, i can not know but ubuntu does not close any port by default so...
<czr> phiqtion, hd0,5 is the same for grub
<mwe> czr: I know flash is not a driver. I just mentioned it as another problem for 64bit linux
<vegos> when i did the command for it it said that filenot found
<czr> mwe, not a problem for me ;-)
<adri> erUSUL, give me another name of peer to peer program please... and ill test it to see if the problem is really the router
<czr> I don't use flash
<phiqtion> czr. ok i will try, thank you
<Mabus06> can someone please tell me how to convert a .avi file into a mpeg2 that i can burn onto a dvd
<sorush20> robotgeek: thanks. also who do I have to talk to to get a package added to repository?
<erUSUL> adri, amule
<vegos> soundray, when i entered geometry (hd0) it listed 3 partitions (0,1,2)
<erUSUL> adri, xmule
<adri> erUSUL, thank u
<comradevik> i installed both gnome and kde and now neither of them load
<erUSUL> adri, both for edonkey network
<soundray> vegos, okay, which one was ext2fs?
<robotgeek> sorush20: the breezy backports in the forum?
<nutter426> grrrr, i cant do any admin, and i'm typing the right password
<vegos> soundray, 2
<robotgeek> KasperTech2: do you have gcc3.4 installed?
<ben> dhclient did nothing
<robotgeek> ben: oh well
<ben> actually it did, it made me not even be able to go to my router settings
<soundray> vegos, well, you know the deal then... kernel (hd0,2)/boot/kernel-2.6 TAB, return, initrd (hd0,2)... and so on as before.
<KasperTech2> robotgeek: I've run "sudo apt-get install build-essentials" and "sudo apt-get install gcc" numerous times.
<jen_> erUSUL: Mount not showing hdb1. So.. I need to try:  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/win    ... right?
<robotgeek> KasperTech2: sudo apt-get install gcc3.4 ?
<beruic> Anyone who knows an app that shows the state of Num/Scroll/Caps-lock?
<Kimppa> Hi. I'm trying to mount and .iso file, but I get an erro saying wron fs type. I use -t iso9660
<erUSUL> jen_, no do just mount /mnt/win
<robotgeek> ben: what wireless card do you have?
<Kimppa> any ideas what other types I could try?
<vegos> soundray, i did that and it said no file found
<erUSUL> jen_, that's the point of the fstab line save typing ;)
<jen_> erUSUL: ahhh.. I see now! *huggles!* Thanks!
<GigaClon> I get this when trying to run widelands
<GigaClon> ./widelands: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found (required by ./widelands)
<KasperTech2> robotgeek: Well the gcc-version.h doesn't lock down to gcc3.4, it reads the installed gcc version and if it's below 3.0 it breakes (I've opened the file)
<nutter426> lol, if i run it as root, it works
<soundray> vegos, do you have a live or install CD?
<architx> erUSUL,  ubuntu does not open any port by default
<vegos> yes
<architx> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/firewall
<robotgeek> KasperTech2: did you make sure it compiled with gcc3.4?
<erUSUL> jen_, if you want the partition mounted at boot time erase the noauto option in fstab
<beruic> Anyone who knows an app that shows the state of Num/Scroll/Caps-lock?
<erUSUL> architx, neither closes them
<kuraia> has anybody executed ethereal in ubuntu 5.10?
<architx> true but if you have to open a port for some p2p
<navarone> hmmm.I think I'm making the move to Opera till FF 1.5 gets to repos...it's pretty good so far.
<soundray> vegos, try booting that and edit boot/grub/menu.lst. You will have to find the kernel lines and remove nolapic from each one in addition to the kopt line.
<architx> default will not do
<KasperTech2> robotgeek: No... how do I do that?
<hedonick> kuraia: yep, no problems here (though I don't use sudo, have an root account)
<robotgeek> KasperTech2: as in export CC = /usr/bin/gcc3.4 ?
<erUSUL> architx, yes it will do
<ben> robotgeek: intel pro wireless lan?
<soundray> vegos, when done, reboot and run update-grub again.
<robotgeek> KasperTech2: that might be it, tho i am speculating here :)
<nutter426> why does synaptic need to download 188MB for 59MB of changes?
<KasperTech2> robotgeek: What :o?
<jen_> erUSUL: Gotcha. Er... Now... Next question... And I'm sure this'll be rather easy..... Missing plugin for mp3 or does totem not support? [one more question after that, too] 
<architx> if you install some sorta listening app it will just forward it to outside
<architx> ?
<vegos> kernel lines?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kuraia, are you having a problem with it?
<hedonick> kuraia: just ran it again, worked like a charm
<GigaClon> how do I fix this problem?./widelands: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found (required by ./widelands)
<beruic> Anyone who knows an app that shows the state of Num/Scroll/Caps-lock?
<Mabus06> can anyone help me burn a dvd from a .avi file
<erUSUL> !tell jen_ about mp3
<trappist> beruic: gkrellm leds plugin
<erUSUL> jen_, read what ubotu told you
<sorush20> robotgeek: is there a breezy backport repository
<Millenniumgroup> hi..how do I know which eth1 is my network card? I got 2 NIC's.. but I don't know which one of them is eth0 and eth1?
<beruic> trappist: explain
<soundray> vegos, in boot/grub/menu.lst, there is at least one line starting with "kernel", which contains "nolapic". That you need to change.
<beruic> trappist: I don't have any LED's on my keyboard...
<kuraia> yes i have a problem with it The_Isle_of_Mark
<trappist> beruic: well, where do you want to show it
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kuraia, what is the problem?
<beruic> trappist: On screen
<robotgeek> KasperTech2: before compiling the drivers, export CC = /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<adri> erUSUL, xMule doesn't work too... but here is the message of nutella: "You appear to be firewalled, both UDP-wise and TCP-wise" can u tell me more?
<beruic> trappist: tray  or txt
<robotgeek> KasperTech2: before that, install gcc-3.4 tho
<trappist> beruic: what window manager?
<beruic> Gnome
<beruic> trappist: Gnome
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell sorush20 about backports
<kuraia> The_Isle_of_Mark it doesn't find libwiretap.so.0
<navarone> adri> I think...at lerast in gtk-gntuella...there is a n option to use pseudo udp mode...that passes firewall I believe
<KasperTech2> robotgeek: Okay, install gcc-3.4, roger. What do you mean by "export CC = ..." ?
<trappist> oh.  I know there's a kde tray app for it but I dunno about gnome.  the gkrellm plugin shows it in... gkrellm
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kuraia, how did you install it?
<beruic> trappist: I'll try looking for that
<navarone> adri> never used xmule tho
<erUSUL> adri, tcp and udp are two inet protocols your router has a firewall that does not let pass packets (both udp and tcp) to your computer from outside. You need to enable nat and open the apropiate ports in the router
<robotgeek> KasperTech2: the kernel i think has been compiled with gcc-3.4, if i am right. it might introduce incompatilitiies if compiled with gcc-4.0, so yo uare enusring that it compiles with gcc-3.4 by typing that string
<mwe> Millenniumgroup: maybe dmesg|grep -i eth will help you
<kuraia> The_Isle_of_Mark, it's installed by default in ubuntu 5.10
<erUSUL> adri, does p2p work on windows? becouse if it does work maybe the problem is not the router. The router should affect both linux and windows
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kuraia, no it isnt
<ben> I got it. I had to disable my ethernet before wireless would work
<KasperTech2> robotgeek: Right into bash :|?
<robotgeek> KasperTech2: yes
<robotgeek> ben: hmm, awesome!
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kuraia, make sure you have ethereal-common installed too
<kuraia> The_Isle_of_Mark yes it
<adri> erUSUL, yes it works without any problem.. it's what i dont understand...
<Millenniumgroup> mwe, cheers m8 :9
<Millenniumgroup> mwe, cheers m8 :)
<kuraia> ok
<KasperTech2> Okay, first: "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4" then: "export CC = /usr/lib/gcc-3.4" ?
<Chris_in_the_uk> hey, can anyone give me a hand setting up a command line torrent client?
<KasperTech2> Right, robotgeek
<trappist> Chris_in_the_uk: btdownloadcurses http://server.com/file.torrent
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kuraia, it is not installed by default in breezy
<Chris_in_the_uk> cheers
<erUSUL> adri, do 'sudo iptables -L'
<eobanb> Chris_in_the_uk, might like http://transmission.m0k.org/
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kuraia, there are a few files associated with it such as icons, but the app is not installed by default
<erUSUL> Chris_in_the_uk, it should not need any set up just btdownloadcurses file.torrent
<adri> erUSUL, i did it
<erUSUL> adri, if need to use pastebin
<khalif> Excuse me, but what would I need to do to have home and the trashcan appear on my desktop?
<erUSUL> adri, does it show any output?
<adri> erUSUL, sorry, i dont understand?
<Trashcan> Places->right click Home->Add to desktop
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<kuraia> The_Isle_of_Mark i have typed this whereis ethereal
<Chris_in_the_uk> trappist: what if the torrent file is local?
<Kimppa> Hi. I'm trying to mount and .iso file, but I get an erro saying wron fs type. I use -t iso9660. Any ideas?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> khalif you have to enable it on some systems, application >> system tools>> configuration
<Alex> Chris_in_the_uk: /local/path/to/torrent.torrent
<trappist> Chris_in_the_uk: btdownloadcurses /path/to/file.torrent
<kuraia> The_Isle_of_Mark, and i have gotten /usr/bin/ethereal...
<adri> erUSUL, Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target prot opt source
<Alex> Kimppa: definatly 9660?
<Alex> Kimppa: Check it with 'file'
<khalif> Is places a folder?
<erUSUL> adri, only this line?
<Chris_in_the_uk> trappist: if i close my ssh session, will the torrent carry on downloading?
<Alex> !screen
<ubotu> I guess screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen AND http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/
<erUSUL> khalif, in the top panel
<trappist> Chris_in_the_uk: no... run it in a screen
<kuraia> The_Isle_of_Mark, i have typed this also apt-cache policy ethereal | grep Instalados
<Kimppa> Alex: file says "data"
<Alex> Chris_in_the_uk: See ubotu's link.
<Alex> Kimppa: $ file ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<Alex> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Ubuntu 5.10 i386               ' (bootable)
<adri> erUSUL, yes only this line... there are 2 other lines about input and forward
<Alex> :)
<trappist> Chris_in_the_uk: screen -S bt... btdownloadcurses file.torrent... ctrl-a d... screen -x to reattach
<khalif> I don't have anything on my Konquer panel that says places...
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kuraia, well, however it got there, I would do a refresh on it from apt-get or synaptic
<Trashcan> oh
<kuraia>  The_Isle_of_Mark, and it returns this   Instalados: 0.10.12-6
<Trashcan> konquerer, well nvm then
<Kimppa> $ file HarryPotter.iso
<Kimppa> HarryPotter.iso: data
<Kimppa> that's it
<khalif> I don't think that I have nvm
<Alex> Kimppa: If it's a dvd, you can't mount it, probably.
<soundray> khalif, Places is a Gnome thing. Don'tthink it's in KDE.
<khalif> oh that would explain it... :)
<Kimppa> I've mounted tons of dvd's before, this is the first one I'm having problems with
<Alex> Kimppa: Ah. Darn.
<QMario> Is there any FTP Server software that I can obtain that is available for Linux/Ubuntu?
<trappist> QMario: dozens of them
<greatjones> hello, i am trying to install java and i am unsure how to do it. it says to type "su" into the console and then enter the root password, but i do not know what the root password is. i tried my personal account password, but that did not work. any suggestions? thank you.
<Moo> is SFTP mounting possible/how?
<trappist> !tell greatjones about sudo
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kuraia, that isnt the ubuntu install then, I know for sure it does not install by default. I am not here to argue, so if you want help, install the ubuntu package by doing an install from the ubuntu repos
<_jason> ubotu, tell greatjones about java
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: (network traffic analyzer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.10.12-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 485 kB, Installed size: 1312 kB
<QMario> Ubotu, tell QMario about FTP.
<erUSUL> adri, go to https://grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 and check some randon ports e.g. 4555
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kuraia see above ubotu post about ethereal version
<ubuntu> Im using a live cd right now....love ubuntu
<_jason> QMario, you can just pm ubotu your query
<hedonick> QMario: do   apt-cache search 'ftp server'
<ubuntu> are there any ubuntu laptops?
<soundray> ubuntu, sure!
<ubuntu> where?
<QMario> Ubuntu, you would know. ;)
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> the default name
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ubuntu right here is one :)
<Moo> greatjones: default ubuntu install doesn't have root password, i think
<_jason> ubuntu, I bleieve hp sells laptops with ubuntu preinstalled, but ubuntu works great on a lot of them (I use inspiron 8200)
<Moo> greatjones: you need to set it first
<HrdwrBoB> unreal: the IBM X40 is a good laptop for ubuntu, also the IBM T40
<Jambon> anyone know a good channel for help with java programming?
<HrdwrBoB> (well, X41, T43 in the latest models)
<Moo> greatjones: ubuntu uses normally sudo, but sun java install requires su
<SEJeff> greatjones: No you don't. type: sudo -s and type your normal user password
<HrdwrBoB> but eh, all good
<_jason> Jambon, #java?
<HrdwrBoB> Jambon: try #java :O
<rafx> what are the odds of Ubuntu getting an up-to-date postfix package like 2.2.6?
<mkyb14> does anyone know how to check what version of xwindows ubuntu 5.10 is using so that i can figure out what version of the ATI drivers to download and install for a radeon 9700
<Jambon> evidently i need to register
<SEJeff> !tell greatjones about rootsudo
<hedonick> ubuntu: if you need to check if someone has installed ubuntu on a specific laptop before and what the result was http://www.linux-laptop.net/ might help
<erUSUL> !tell mkyb14 about ati
<soundray> ubuntulog, also http://www.tuxmobil.de
<Jambon> how do i register a name?
<QMario> Are there people offering free and legal domain names?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Jambon about register
<HrdwrBoB> yes, and they're all scammers
<adri> erUSUL, i dont understand very much what u asking me... i havent got the level in informatic to solve this problem.. thank u for your attention...
<erUSUL> adri, np
<nutter426> how do i map a share from a windows pc to hoary?
<ubuntu> czr: i just messed up GRUB. im on the live cd. how can i install it back?
<gi2k15> Ubuntu isn't able here to automount udf CDs. Any ideas to resolve it?
<QMario> HrdwerBoB, were you talking to me?
<QMario> HrdwrBoB
<erUSUL> ubuntulog, grub-install /dev/hdxx
<mkyb14> erusul  thats not for installing but fixing a frozen state
<phiqtion> czr: i just messed up GRUB. im on the live cd. how can i install it back?
<soundray> gi2k15, mount it with a terminal command?
<erUSUL> ubuntulog, grub-install /dev/hdxx
<mkyb14> i'm looking at the ati website for the drivers adn it wan'ts to knwo what version of xwindows i have
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server (dummy package)), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<Chris_in_the_uk> hey, i'm having problems installing screens, i've downloaded the source but i'm having problems when i run configure
<erUSUL> mkyb14, 6.8.2-77
<gi2k15> soundray, I did it and worked, but then I wasn't able to umount it because it said the device was busy, all the time.
<khalif> Excuse me, but I've got Kubuntu installed on an old Thinkpad. My Thinkpad doesn't have an Ethernet port so i have to download programs using my iMac and then transfer to the Thinkpad using my USB pen drive.
<khalif> What folder do i copy and un-tar programs into?
<Chris_in_the_uk> khalif /tmp?
<phiqtion> how can i reinstall grub?
<gratuit> when using Aterm to run mc, all of the line characters appear as strange blocks followed by an a, anyone know how to fix this?
<soundray> gi2k15, you need to cd away from any directory on the disk before you can umount. Also close all open files on the CD.
<Chris_in_the_uk> !info tgetent
<erUSUL> khalif, somewhere under your home
<gi2k15> soundray, I did it, but still got this problem
<mkyb14> what does that mean?
<Chris_in_the_uk> !info libncurses
<erUSUL> phillyb, grub-install
<erUSUL> mkyb14, is the xorg version
<mkyb14> oh for breezy?
<phiqtion> how can i reinstall grub?
<erUSUL> mkyb14, yes
<Chris_in_the_uk> can anyone help me installing screens?
<erUSUL> phillyb, grub-install
<erUSUL> phiqtion, grub-install
<khalif> Ok, I'm confused. /tmp or the home folder: Which one?
<phiqtion> erUSUL, anything else?
<mkyb14> sweet thanks
<erUSUL> Chris_in_the_uk, screens??
<n0dl> when i opened synaptic and clicked to uninstall firefox it told me that xubuntu-desktop was to be removed as well!
<phiqtion> erUSUL, a menu appears after that
<soundray> gi2k15, I get this, sometimes it's just impossible to find the process that prevents umounting. I don't think it's a udf fault.
<Chris_in_the_uk> erUSUL - yes, so i can ssh in, run a program, close the ssh then come back later
<n0dl> how do i remove firefox without removing xubuntu-desktop?
<erUSUL> phiqtion, sorry a tab completion mistake twice 8)
<robotgeek> n0dl: that's a meta package, you need not worry till you are upgrading to dapper
<_jason> nodl read the description of that package
<erUSUL> Chris_in_the_uk, sudo apt-get install screen
<Chris_in_the_uk> erUSUL: http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/#introduction
<Chris_in_the_uk> erUSUL: tried that
<Chris_in_the_uk> i'm having to compile from source
<erUSUL> and?
<gi2k15> soundray, I don't know. The ISO cds mounts ok, but only when it comes to udf I got this problem
<n0dl> robotgeek: i dont get what your saying
<erUSUL> !tell Chris_in_the_uk about sources
<Millenniumgroup> !tell Millenniumgroup about sources
<soundray> gi2k15, well, I may be wrong. Does umount -f work?
<Millenniumgroup> ah nice bot
<Ninjaa> hi guys, im trying to extract a xampp thats on my desktop into the opt folder, and egtthe command line right though. anyone help ?
<gi2k15> soundray, never tried it.
<robotgeek> n0dl: all i am saying is there is no reason to worry
<phiqtion> how can i reinstall grub?
<Ninjaa> :o at my typing
<soundray> gi2k15, last time I tried it didn't work anyway.
<khalif> Also, can I work mount/unmount disk images in linux?
<n0dl> robotgeek: so i can uninstall it without deleting my xubuntu-desktop?
<soundray> phiqtion, grub-install /dev/hda
<gi2k15> soundray, I'll check it now
#ubuntu 2005-12-11
<robotgeek> n0dl: uninstaling xubuntu-desktop won't really remove any packages
<gi2k15> soundray, now I was able to umount, without -f
<phiqtion> soundray: im on the live cd. it says casper-snapshot does not have any correspoding BIOS drive
<gi2k15> soundray, but automount still doesn't work
<Millenniumgroup> khalif sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide
<soundray> gi2k15, are you using a mountpoint under /media ?
<Millenniumgroup> sudo umount /media/cdrom0/
<gi2k15> soundray, yes
<erUSUL> Millenniumgroup, for things under media use pmount
<soundray> phiqtion, how did you get into this trouble?
<Millenniumgroup> oh sorry you said iso
<Millenniumgroup> sudo mkdir /media/iso
<Millenniumgroup> sudo modprobe loop
<Millenniumgroup> sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loo
<phiqtion> soundray, trying to add a picture to the grub
<gi2k15> soundray, /media/cdrom0
<Millenniumgroup> pmount, i'll remember that tx erusul
<soundray> gi2k15, maybe mkdir /mnt/udfcd and mount the cd there.
<hkais> anybody here with an nforce mainboard under ubuntu?
<soundray> gi2k15, maybe it's nautilus touching the media mountdir.
<soundray> phiqtion, what are the symptoms when you boot the hd?
<Ninjaa> hi guys, im trying to extract a xampp download thats on my desktop into the opt folder, and i cant command line right though. anyone help ?
<Shadowpillar> damn damn damn
<Shadowpillar> can someone help me?
<phiqtion> soundray, grub loading, black screen. i press enter it says uncompressing linux. laptop restarts
<gi2k15> soundray, but I could umount the CD now. I just can't automount. But anyway, I'll try to change the mount point to avoid more problems
<Shadowpillar> some reason, only root now has access to everything in the system
<tony_> Shadowpillar:what?
<Shadowpillar> I am quite fucked atm
<Shadowpillar> I dunno what happened
<Millenniumgroup> maybe you did a sudo su?
<Shadowpillar> but suddenly, all non-root users couldnt access anything
<Shadowpillar> yet
<Millenniumgroup> just type exit or kill -k
<gratuit> how do I change my locale?
<Chris_in_the_uk> any idea what tgetent is?
!lilo:*! Hi all. New channel. Through some oversight, we apparently have no fetchmail channel. Well, we had no fetchmail channel. Now we do. Please stop by ##fetchmail if you're interested in helping. Thanks! :)
<Shadowpillar> Millenniumgroup no
<soundray> gi2k15, well, my suggestion was as a workaround to the umount problem. It cuts out automounting altogether.
<Millenniumgroup> k
<Shadowpillar> it affected everything
<Shadowpillar> I'm on my debian server box
<Shadowpillar> atm
<Shadowpillar> my ubuntu system's permissions are fine it seems
<Shadowpillar> but my user cannot login
<gi2k15> soundray, yes, yes. At least now I can umount the CD. Thanks for your help o/
<mkyb14> is there a way in install a ".run" file... it's the ati installer for linux drivers and i dont' know the console command
<Shadowpillar> no services can start
<jack_> Hi! Can I recursively download only .jpg files from a given url using wget?
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<vegos> soundray
<soundray> phiqtion, what if you press the down key before enter on the black screen? Maybe it'll start the rescue kernel?
<khalif> I'm trying to delete a folder that I created in my home folder. When I right-click on it and select move-to-trash, I get an error message that says that the trash protocol doesn't support creating folders. What gives?
<Shadowpillar> can anyone please help me?
<vegos> soundray, that kernel is the wrong one i think
<phiqtion> soundray, what does it do?
<vegos> soundray, any ideas what the kernel could be, the initrd was right though
<Shadowpillar> I'm in deep shit here
<Taa5i_> Has anyone ever had success in enabling an HP NetRaid controller under Ubuntu?
<Shadowpillar> any suggestions?
<_jason> mkyb14, have you tried to follow the wiki instruction for ati first?
<soundray> phiqtion, it boots a moderately fail-safe kernel that may not have your reboot problem.
<Shadowpillar> so
<phiqtion> soundray, and what should i do there?
<Shadowpillar> Why has ubuntu decided to lock me out of my own system?!
<Shadowpillar> what the hell is this?
<Chris_in_the_uk> !tell Shadowpillar about enter
<Shadowpillar> all non-root users are affected
<soundray> vegos, are you talking about the grub cmd line?
<vegos> yeah
<mkyb14> the ones that someone sent me were for fixing a nonbootable computer
<Shadowpillar> ....
<erUSUL> Shadowpillar, none i can think of,. if you somehow changed the permisions of everything you will have to reinstall
<sorush20> is there a panoramic image creator in Linux ubuntu repositories?
<Chris_in_the_uk> Shadowpillar: can you log in as root?
<vegos> the initrd.img-2.6 is there
<soundray> phiqtion, revert the changes that got you into trouble.
<Shadowpillar> erUSUL here's the thing, none of the permissions are changed
<_jason> ubotu, tell mkyb14 about ati
<jen_> erUSUL: Read the guide, enabled all of the repositories, but am getting an error message on the terminal..   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5442
<vegos> soundray, kernel-2.6 isnt
<khalif> how do I delete a folder?
<Shadowpillar> Chris_in_the_uk only if I do init=/bin/sh
<Shadowpillar> I try to sudo to my user and it denies me access
<Chris_in_the_uk> why?
<Chris_in_the_uk> Shadowpillar: what is the error message?
<Shadowpillar> Chris_in_the_uk permission denied.
<soundray> vegos, the line is (hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6 TAB. I'm really sorry.
<khalif> I created a folder in my home foldeer that I would now like to delete...
<Shadowpillar> no services are starting...
<jeff_> hey guys
<Chris_in_the_uk> Shadowpillar: i'd reinstall
<thomerz> !w32codecs
<vegos> soundray, hahah no problem thanks
<erUSUL> jen_, have you synaptic running while running the command?
<Chris_in_the_uk> Shadowpillar: but then again, i'm lazy
<Shadowpillar> ..so now I have to delete all my data....
<Shadowpillar> this is great.
<jeff_> lol every time i come in here, somebody is telling some one about win32codecs
<Chris_in_the_uk> shadowpillar: can you ssh in?
<Shadowpillar> this is real fucking great.
<Shadowpillar> no
<flankk> Shadowpillar, relax.  There is no root account in Ubuntu.  In fact, you will no longer be needing your user account.  All those services were just a waste of startup time, so I removed them.
<Shadowpillar> nothing will start
<mkyb14> how do i find my kernal version for thier commands on that ati installer
<Shadowpillar> stfu flankk
<erUSUL> Shadowline, copy the files somewhere with a livecd (knoppix is great)
<jeff_> does anybody know why nautilus sucks?
<Millenniumgroup> mkyb14 uname -r
<Chris_in_the_uk> shadowpillar: you could always put the harddrive into a working linux box, mount it and copy the files
<Seveas> Shadowpillar: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<jen_> erUSUL: the first time I tried it, I did. This time I tried it... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5443
<Shadowpillar> .....
<erUSUL> Shadowline, and in rescue mode
<mwe> there is a root account, but it has no password, by default
<jeff_> its just so weak compared to konqueror
<jen_> erUSUL: That one is after closing synaptics
<jeff_> is there any way to make nautilus betteR?
<Millenniumgroup> wow Shadowpillar what a nice guy...
<Chris_in_the_uk> yes
<Seveas> jeff_, apt-get source nautilus, hack away, send patches upstream
<Chris_in_the_uk> ...
<_jason> mkyb14, hat step?
<_jason> mkyb14, what*
<mkyb14> uh this step
<mkyb14> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx
<jeff_> seveas: lol i could try, but i meant in the form of downloadable patches or something
<blastermaster> is there a way to get a soundblaster live 24bit to do harware sond mixing?
<flankk> Shadowline, I'd be inclined to help you if you calmed yourself and presented the situation clearly.
<Seveas> jeff_, nautilus is fine the way it is :)
<soundray> flankk, he's quit.
<kuraia> Shadowpillar, you can do a root count in ubuntu
<_jason> mkyb14, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<erUSUL> jen_, you do not have multiverse enabled. try sudo apt-get update
<mkyb14> 5.10
<Seveas> jeff_, another option: make a wishlist of improvements and file it at the gnome bugzilla
<Millenniumgroup> mkyb14 cat /proc/version
<Millenniumgroup> tells you what version you got (kernel) ^
<ale3hs> any backport for Rhythmbox 0.9.2 ???
<jen_> erUSUL: Done.
<_jason> mkyb14, I don't see that command in the wiki?  what number step?
<jeff_> seveas: lol yeah its alright, but it feels so weak. ive gotten used to tabbed browsing and stuff in konq
<jeff_> seveas: yeah i think im gonna do that
<jen_> erUSUL: Said it fetched 4B in 6s. heh..
<erUSUL> jeff_, try again the install
<erUSUL> jen_, try again the install
<erUSUL> jen_, if it fails is becouse you do not have enabled multiverse
<holycow> i haveto say, the ubuntu wiki contains some of the most accessible linux/debian info i've ever seen
<Millenniumgroup> wiki is always great :9
<mkyb14> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Millenniumgroup> wiki is always great :)
<mkyb14> first on on the list
<n0dl> brb
<os2mac> so I login into www.slashdot.org and look what was on the frontpage: http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/12/05/191205&tid=131&tid=146
<_jason> mkyb14, the wiki instruction are a lot easier
<jeff_> is there any way to make Gaim better? i mean with nice features?
<flankk> holycow, I agree.  My productivity gains every time I am configuring wiFi and I stumble accross random goatses.
<holycow> is upower bootslpash going to replace usplash in ubuntu?
<Ninjaa> hi guys, im trying to extract a xampp thats on my desktop into the opt folder, and i cant get the command line right though. anyone help ?
<Seveas> os2mac, you should read the fridge moet often
<holycow> flankk, rofl
<jen_> erUSUL: I went to synaptics, chose setting->repositories... Every box is checked. Is that not where I enable it?
<erUSUL> !tell jen_ about repos
<erUSUL> jen_, iirc multiverse can not be enabled that way
<_jason> jen_, press "add" after settings->repos and select multiverse
<soundray> Seveas, sent off the CDs today. Am I efficient or what? :-D
<admod> hi all
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Seveas> soundray, you're good :)
<jen_> _jason: Ahh, I see now.
<acer_> question for everyone
<Mabus06> Can anyone help me put an .avi file onto a cd or dvd I can watch on a dvd player? I don't care if it's a vcd using cds, or a dvd, or whatever. I just want this 673.9mb avi file viewable on a dvd player, willing to take whatever route possible to do so.
<GigaClon> can some help me with a error?
<_jason> acer_, 42
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How do I setup a PPP connection to use CHAP MD5 authentication?
<Mabus06> GigaClon, be a *tad* more specific.
<acer_> _jason ??
<GigaClon> how do I fix this problem?./widelands: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found (required by ./widelands)
<soundray> Mabus06, come on it's an ERROR! :)
<outofsight> Question: How do I change my laptop's functional volume key to control front speaker instead of PCM?
<_jason> acer_, nvr mnd, go ahead and ask your question for everyone
<vegos> soundray, when i do the vmlinuz command it says that it must be an absolute pathname
<deus> I got a mess here i have an api missmatch when i try to start up X, i need to choose a newer nvidia kernel module, that can be used with the X module 7667. How can i choose the correct module?
<Seveas> GigaClon, by not using the software
<Killer_Smurf> outof sight when you find out let me know
<StEllis> Do I need the install cd or the live cd for this case: I had to reformat my windows partition and now I cant boot to ubuntu
<Seveas> GigaClon, you should recompile it to work on your system
<acer_> Question:  I installed Breezy about a week ago and eventually got CD/DVD playback working but recently no disks will mount
<GigaClon> ok
<Mabus06> Can anyone help me put an .avi file onto a cd or dvd I can watch on a dvd player? I don't care if it's a vcd using cds, or a dvd, or whatever. I just want this 673.9mb avi file viewable on a dvd player, willing to take whatever route possible to do so.
<acer_> .....also USB drives willnot mount
<soundray> vegos, (hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-whatever is an absolute pathname.
<flankk> StEllis, either.  There's a sticky in the forums about reconfiguring Grub if you can't boot properly.
<vegos> yes
<soundray> vegos, are you sure you've entered it correctly?
<vegos> soundray, i enter kernel (hd0,2) /boot/vmlinuz-2.6-12-10-386
<StEllis> flankk do you know what forum or have a link?
<soundray> vegos, don't say you added a space between ) and / ! :)
<acer_> Question:  I installed Breezy about a week ago and eventually got CD/DVD playback working but recently no disks will mount also USB drives will not mount.  Can anyone help?
<vegos> haha yeah
<vegos> ok
<vegos> brb
<bllx> well I seem to have successfully changed my UID number; now I can access my OS X hfs+ home folder with full privs, and everything looks ok in Ubuntu
<acer_> _jason were you implying that i needed to take a number?
<mkyb14> this is way to compliecated just to install some ati drivers for a 9800
<Seveas> acer_, no
<acer_> lol
<mkyb14> i'm getting lost between the wiki and what the xoom site is saying i need to install
<acer_> o ok
<chrisx1> hey i need help installin touch screen drivers anyideas?
<ubuntu_> trying to grub-install and get the fallowing error: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<bllx> one odd thing though: in Admin->Users and Groups my user is no longer listed, unless I check the box 'Show all Users'
<ubuntu_> google is'nt much use
<zlack> i have some troubles installing ubuntu. i get on tty4 buffer i/o error on device sr0, logical block XXXX. anyone a workaroud? my cd drive is working good for other os'es
<Seveas> acer_, can you mount them manually with pmount/are you in the plugdev group/did tou change fstab?
<bllx> is that bad?
<deus> I got a mess here i have an api missmatch when i try to start up X, i need to choose a newer nvidia kernel module, that can be used with the X module 7667. How can i choose the correct module?
<flankk> StEllis, you'd have to search for it.  All you need to do is boot up to a terminal, 'man grub' and edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst to your liking.  I'd tell you exactly how but I don't know your configuration.
<sorush20> what is good podcast software?
<nihonin> morning all
<owner989> wow you guys wont believe this
<owner989> im playing files in windows media player
<owner989> under wine
<nihonin> lol
<StEllis> flankk I dont know how to boot up to the terminal though thats the thing
<BockBilbo> bye!
<Seveas> owner989, ewwwwwww gross :p
<flankk> sorush20, a software that will play podcast streams robustly.
<owner989> mp3s and asf files play
<owner989> its sweet
<sorush20> flankk: yes
<owner989> it even pulls updates from ms site
<owner989> haha
<nihonin> brb
<soundray> owner989, and you're not ashamed to admit it, wow!
<mkyb14> has anyone here installed ati drivers and know an easier way than the confusing wiki and the xoom site
<owner989> lol soundray
<InterceptoR> can anyone help me
<owner989> i can use IE6 and wmp in linux now
<bllx> so thanks Agrapaj, it worked
<Seveas> owner989, can you send your wine config to dennis@ubuntu.com
<soundray> owner989, I play my asf files with cat >/dev/dsp. Sound is suboptimal, but hey!
<mwe> and what do you wan't that crap for? :)
<bllx> Agrajag
<owner989> seveas, sure
<Seveas> I need to get IE6 working since I do lots of web development
<Seveas> and that crappy thing always needs hacks
<owner989> seveas i did so much tweaking with wine today
<acer_> Seveas:  pmount doesn't work/ dont know about the group (how would i check?)/no i dont believe i changed the fstab
<nihonin> back
<erUSUL> mkyb14, i use radeon (amn radeon) drivers with my 9250
<Seveas> acer_, the 'id' command
<saik0> Seveas: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/
<acer_> ok
<acer_> uid=1005(admod) gid=106(admin) groups=20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),105(scanner),106(admin
<owner989> seveas which files would you like me to send you
<Seveas> saik0, thanks
<bllx> bye all
<Seveas> owner989, saik0 made it unneccessary, but thanks anyway :)
<acer_> Seveas: i am in that group..plugdev
<soundray> bye bllx
<flankk> StEllis, Pop in your live CD and use the terminal there if you don't feel comfortable using the install CD.  Works the same way.  Understand that you are booting off the CD, and editing files on the drive, so you will need to mount the partition and 'chroot' to use the system binaries.
<zlack> anyone some help for me?
<Seveas> acer_, weird, can you put your syslog on the pastebin right after plugging in a usb device
<soundray> zlack, what with?
<zlack> i have some troubles installing ubuntu. i get on tty4 buffer i/o error on device sr0, logical block XXXX. anyone a workaroud? my cd drive is working good for other os'es
<hkais> next try, anyone here who uses a nforce4 mainboard under ubuntu?
<acer_> give me a minute
<nihonin> i have installed ubuntu 5.10 an have a icon on my desktop to my windows partition but i cant access as a messagbe box appears stating i dont have the permissions to access the partition, i know how permissions work but as i dont have the root passwrd is there any other way around this problem
<zlack> soundray: with that :)
<owner989> seveas, i installed wmp9 in wine but no video would play until i installed the unofficial fraunhofer codec
<owner989> now videos and mp3s play
<soundray> zlack, a SATA drive by any chance?
<zlack> i tried to turn my DMA on / off but didnt work
<vegos> soundray, i got it booted but im in Busybox and dont know how to edit in this
<zlack> soundray:" yeah its a sata drive
<soundray> vegos, try nano.
<saik0> owner989, ok. seriously now. why? theres plenty of (better) ways to get multimedia support in linux
<zlack> ibm thinkpad t43p
<vegos> i cant cd /boot
<Ninjaa> Hello, can some please help me with a tar.gz file i have on my desktop. I need to extract it to opt
<zlack> soundray: its installing but it already took 1 hour for like 6% :(
<erUSUL> nihonin, how have you mounted the partition?
<phiqtion> nalioth: busy?
<soundray> vegos, what did your kernel line complete to?
<kbrooks> Ninjaa, tar -xzvf f.tar.gz -C /opt
<erUSUL> Ninjaa, tar xvzf file.tar.gz -C /opt/
<saik0> Ninjaa: tar xvzf foo.tar.gz
<vegos> soundray, vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386
<soundray> zlack, that'll be 16 hours for the full install then...
<Ninjaa> lol three to choose from
<germancito> hello
<nihonin> it mounts at startup 5.10 found it an created the mount point while installing
<zlack> soundray: any workaround?
<kbrooks> erUSUL, i win
<flankk> nihonin, my guess is that you actually do _not_ have permission to access your NTFS partition.  Users don't by default.
<germancito> have anyone here played crossfire????
<germancito> i'm trying to install it but don't know how
<nihonin> i have my mp3 on that drive an would like to access them
<erUSUL> kbrooks, XD
<soundray> vegos, good, that's one to remember. Next time you boot with grub cmd, add the parameter root=/dev/hda3 to the kernel line.
<soundray> zlack, do you know your SATA chipset?
<ale3hs> guys, there is any backport for Rhythmbox 0.9.2 in Ubuntu??
<chrisx1> hey i need help installin touch screen drivers anyideas?
<goldrak> hi
<vegos> soundray, so it should be vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/hda3?
<nihonin> ho goldrak
<goldrak> I need a program for desing a flash film
<nihonin> hi i mean
<mwe> nihonin: you probably need umask=0222 in /etc/fstab
<Kevin> how do i install ubuntu?
<soundray> vegos, yes.
<goldrak> i see uira but i can't donwload
<mwe> nihonin: under the mount option for the ntfs partition
<saik0> nihonin, sudo gedit /etc/fstab and change defaults to  defaults,umask=022
<goldrak> we know another program
<zlack> soundray: its a sonoma chipset
<Kevin> i put in the iso disc i made with nero and now it sais A:/
<germancito> anyone here who can help me installing crossfire please
<mwe> saik0: umask=0222 it should probably be
<saik0> nihonin, 0222 typo
<owner989> saik0. well its just an experiment really, i am actually surprised how well wm9 plays files under linux
<phiqtion> how can edit the menu.lst file from the live cd?
<soundray> zlack, doesn't ring a bell. Perhaps you can search the web and see whether the corresponding driver module reads any kernel boot options.
<nihonin> ok thanx will give that a go
<Kevin> i put in the iso disc i made with nero and now it sais A:/
<acer_> Seveas: I am getting logging failures see here>  http://paste.uni.cc/8344
<nihonin> aprreciate ur help
<flankk> owner989, under wine?  Wine can execute almost all Windows binaries nowadays.
<Kevin> how am i helping you?
<zlack> soundray: i tried to google for the error, but didn't find any stuff except people experiencing dvd play errors (movies) and enabeling DMA with hdparm
<soundray> zlack, apart from Google, http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html may be a starting point.
<Ninjaa> guys its saying no such file, but xampp is sitting there on my desktop : /
<nihonin> bbl
<Kevin> somebody else...
<Kevin> i put in the iso disc i made with nero and now it sais A:/
<soundray> zlack, well maybe something like nodma will fix it for your installation.
<owner989> flankk, yes
<jen_> erUSUL: Thanks. I've got that working now.... but........ hehe... I went to the device manager, and my sound device is showing up, volume is up, speakers hooked up, etc..... Any ideas?
<ale3hs> copying files from ext3 to NTFS is so slooow ....!!! why??
<phiqtion> how can edit the menu.lst file from the live cd?
<zlack> soundray: can i still do that during the install?
<halibut> Can anyone help me test my firefox extension (must use firefox 1.5 and gmail) (think skins for gmail)
<Kevin> i made the disc with a file called "ubuntu-5.10-install-i386"
<soundray> zlack, I'm afraid not.
<zlack> soundray: i tried to hdparm -d0 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0
<saik0> ale3hs, using captive NTFS? or that ext windows app?
<zlack> soundray: didn't work out
<saik0> ale3hs, either way. both are slow
<redguy> Kevin: did you boot from that cd?
<soundray> zlack, from Alt-F2?
<Kevin> me? saik0?
<zlack> soundray: can i do it before the install starts?
<jen_> erUSUL: Nevermind, Solved it. *huggles* Thanks for all the help~!
<ale3hs> saik0, dont tell me... ridiculous slow
<saik0> Kevin, nope
<obruxo> agur
<soundray> zlack, yes, by default it boots ubuntu, I think, so you enter ubuntu nodma or something like that.
<phiqtion> how can edit the menu.lst file from the live cd?
<ale3hs> saik0, but i just run the default cp.. should I add any parameters?
<Ninjaa> guys im putting "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.0.tar.gz -C /opt" into my terminal but its saying file not found, yet the file is there on the desktop!!
<soundray> zlack, it's documented in the various boot screens.
<erUSUL> jen_, no problem tha's why we are here to help others
<flankk> and give "huggles"
* flankk shudders
<erUSUL> Ninjaa, tar xvfz Desktop/xampp-linux-1.5.0.tar.gz -C /opt
<vegos> soundray, i got back to ubuntu (thank god)
<soundray> vegos, well done.
<vegos> soundray, i guess i need to research into the wireless thing
<ale3hs> somebody that uses Rhythmbox 0.9.2 plz???
<soundray> vegos, do you want to try another kernel?
<vegos> ?
<saik0> ale3hs. Ifortunetly I'be never had to use captive NTFS, so I dont know
<vblanton> o0o there are a lot more people here than in #kubuntu
<ale3hs> saik0, thanx anyway
<Ninjaa> erUSL,thats perfect buddy, thanks
<soundray> vegos, could you post the output from "dpkg -l linux-image*' to http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl please.
<mwe> vblanton: yeah, but most of them don't like kde :)
<vegos> sure
<sorush20> does konqueror have flash available for it?
<Glossary> i never installed a firewall but it always sais that there is one
<Glossary> how to remove it?
<Glossary> :p
<zlack> soundray: trying now, will let you know
<vegos> soundray, is that a pipe or L
<soundray> vegos, L
<ale3hs> Glossary, I got the same problem with gtk-gnutella
<edwin> whois edwin
<Glossary> ale3hs, did you fix it?
<soundray> edwin, /whois
<vegos> i have to restart first and then i will post
<ale3hs> it says i am firewalled .. I removed the firewall from my router.. still same problem
<phiqtion> how can edit the menu.lst file from the live cd?
<edwin> thanks
<Glossary> :/
<Glossary> this sucks
<ale3hs> Glossary, but check ur router firewall
<Glossary> ale3hs, how
<mwe> phiqtion: mount the partition and edit the file
<soundray> vegos, why restart?
<vblanton> sorush20: you can download flash for konqi at the macromedia webpage ;)
<phiqtion> mwe: how how how
<ale3hs> Glossary, from the router web-page ..u have an cable/dsl connection and a router, rt?
<Glossary> yea
<halibut> can anyone please help me test my firefox extension?  ( http://rivex.no-ip.org/extension.jpg ), must use gmail and FF1.5
<fr500> hello
<Kevin> glossery
<flankk> phiqtion, mount, chroot, vim.  Prefix with man if you must.
<ale3hs> Glossary, ok just login to ur router IP address with firefox
<Glossary> k done
<fr500> a question, can i force synaptic to fetch an especific version of a program, gnome bluetooth for instance, 0.51 worked better for me
<mwe> phiqtion: sudo mkdir /mnt/foo && sudo mount /dev/bar /mnt/foo, /dev/bar being the device of your disk
<ale3hs> Glossary, and u will find a firewall option
<soundray> fr500, yes, there is some option for that in the Package menu, I think.
<mwe> phiqtion: then browse to the menu.lst file under /mnt/foo
<mwe> phiqtion: and edit it with sudo
<acer_> Seveas: here is the system log when i inserted the USB drive..... http://paste.uni.cc/8345
<flankk> phiqtion, it's better to "chroot" then after you're done editing the file, make sure the changes are commited by issuing the "grub" command.  That's it.
<sorush20> vblanton: I have a list of plugins in the Konqueror browser plugins configuration menu but they just can't become active for some reason?
<ale3hs> how i register my nick in freenode irc ?? coz I cant join some channels with unregistered nick
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.
<DarthFrog> Can anyone help me with fglrx configuration?
<DarthFrog> Dmesg reports;[4294771.877000]  [fglrx]  Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.
<DarthFrog> [4294771.877000]  [fglrx]  Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.
<DarthFrog> [4294771.877000]  [fglrx]  Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.
<DarthFrog> [4294771.877000]  [fglrx]  AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004e0b (hardware caps of chipset)
<DarthFrog> [4294771.878000]  [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 7373 using kernel context 0
<Quest-Master> ale3hs: /ns REGISTER help
<vegos> soundray, i posted
<ale3hs> Quest-Master,  k
<Quest-Master> Err
<Quest-Master> ale3hs: /ns HELP register
<hkais> i cannot believe it, isn't here anybody who uses a nforce4 chipset?
<soundray> vegos, okay, loading now...
<ale3hs> yea Quest-Master coz now my passwd is help :)
<hkais> which chipsets are used here in the chan?
<halibut> Think ubuntu skin for gmail,  can anyone please help me test my firefox extension?  ( http://rivex.no-ip.org/extension.jpg ), must use gmail and FF1.5
<hkais> I search for any success or failiure reports with the boards...
<SWAT> how can I burn a 4GB image on a 4.5GB DVD? k3b won't do it because the image is too big. I guess it has something to do with iso/udf. Anyone help?
<DarthFrog> hkais: My motherboard uses an SiS chipset.
<ubuntuking> try nerolinux
<DarthFrog> SWAT: you could just use cdrecord manually.
<acer_> can anyone help me?
<phiqtion> mwe: help me. i dont understand hda0,0. gparted states ubuntu is located in hda6. so is it hd6,0 or hd0,6?
<transgress> DarthFrog: why not just use the kernel agp?
<ross_> can anyone walk me through installing a printer driver? I'm brand new to Ubuntu
<hkais> anybode else here who knows his chipset? maybe someone with a nforce 4?
<DarthFrog> transgress: the kernel agpgart is loaded.  But I can't get 3D working. :-(
<vblanton> SWAT: you could look into the k3b options for anything regarding it, check the help manual ,or ask on the k3b forums ;) If you really want k3b to do it for you.
<flankk> !tell transgress about printer
<snorks> phiqtion: i think that would be hd0,6
<fr500> soundray, so repos have previous versions stored?
<vblanton> DarthFrog: do you have the drivers installed?
<transgress> flankk: not me.  tell the person who asked
<snorks> phiqtion: iirc grub using 0 instead of a, so hda = hd0
<vblanton> DarthFrog: for your video card
<SWAT> DarthFrog, do you know by any chance if cdrecord manually works for sure?
<transgress> flankk: that'd be ross_
<zlack> soundray: how can i check the dma status of my sata drive? with hdparm as well?
<phiqtion> snorks: thanks
<SWAT> ubuntuking, nerolinux is non-free
<soundray> fr500, yes, as long as the corresponding releases are supported.
<DarthFrog> vblanton: Yes, both sis_agp and fglrx, as well as agpgart.
<DarthFrog> SWAT: It works. :-)
<ross_> Can you walk me through installing a printer driver
<vegos> soundray, what have you decided?
<SWAT> vblanton, thanks, but it hasn't to do anything with the options
<erUSUL> acer_, try pmount /dev/sdf1
<soundray> zlack, yes
<ubuntuking> i know
<SWAT> DarthFrog, ow, that's all I needed to know. :)
<DarthFrog> vblanton: But I only get get indirect rendering. :-(
<vblanton> SWAT: ok, well cdrecord works, you just need to figure out how to use it ;)
<ubuntuking> SWAT, but it works pretty good and u can get a key online
<soundray> vegos, I was looking for a k8 specific kernel. You don't seem to have one available.
<vegos> soundray, your speaking foreign to me
<soundray> vegos, my hope was that that would fix all your timekeeping and wifi trouble.
<SWAT> DarthFrog, I thank you. Now I'm almost hooked on console again :)
<acer_> erUSUL, it mounted something but i have no access to that mounted drive
<chrisx1>  Am i able to watch vcd's on ubuntu?
<vblanton> DarthFrog: and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is loading the right driver?
<DarthFrog> The hardest part about using cdrecord is figuring out the correct syntax for addressing the drive.
<DarthFrog> vblanton: Yes.
<SWAT> ubuntuking, thanks for the information though. I'm trying to keep to the GPL/free stuff :)
<soundray> Isn't there a kernel for AMD64 CPUs even in the i386 install?
<vblanton> DarthFrog: stumped. never dealt with SIS before
<SWAT> vblanton, thanks you too :)
<vblanton> soundray: well.. there should be
<edwin> what directory is the kernel located in?
<dekela> Hi everybody!
<edwin> hi
<ubuntuking> SWAT, that is the only program that is non free
<vblanton> SWAT: np
<DarthFrog> vblanton: fglrx is loaded, sis_agp is loaded, agpgart is loaded, the fglrx xorg driver is being used.
<soundray> vblanton, which repository please?
<ubuntuking> SWAT, i burn a lot of dvd s and i get a lot of coaster with k3b
<mwe> I have to look up the options for cdrecord everytime I use it. that's why I use a frontend now
<vegos> soundray, will this bug be fixed in future kernels
<dekela> anyone knows how can I fix my grub install?  I have windows on /dev/sda1 and ubuntu on /dev/sda2
<DarthFrog> k3b is a frontend to cdrecord, I believe.
<vblanton> soundray: bummed if I know.. lemme check
<chrisx1>  Am i able to watch vcd's on ubuntu?
<ross_> I'm brand new to ubuntu. Can someone walk me through installing a printer drive
<erUSUL> acer_, check under media
<halibut> can anyone please help me test my firefox extension?  ( http://rivex.no-ip.org/extension.jpg ), must use gmail and FF1.5
<DarthFrog> dekela: what's wrong with grub?
<acer_> erUSUL, where would i be checking?
<soundray> vegos, give me a min please
<vblanton> soundray: Oh! RIght! If you use a k8 kernel it'll assume your running in 64bit and everything will screw up..
<acer_> erUSUL, You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sdf1".
<dekela> First, When I boot Ubuntu it has the wrong root settings, So I need to get into prompts and set it to (hd2,1)
<erUSUL> acer_, under what dir did pmount mount the usb thingy
<vblanton> soundray: so, when you run a 32 bit operating system on a 32/64bit cpu you'll have to stick to 32bit kernels. :)
<dekela> Daedric, Then when I try to boot windows
<vblanton> soundray: as I do
<soundray> Thanks vblanton. Sorry, vegos, what I had in mind isn't a solution.
<dekela> Daedric, I get error 13 partition not known
<DarthFrog> dekela: edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> acer_, ?? have you done sudo pmount??
<dekela> DarthFrog, The first issue I know how to solve
<acer_> erUSUL, yes i used sudo, and it is in the media dir
<dekela> Daedric, My problem is with the windows
<soundray> vegos, you could reinstall using the amd64 architecture, but IF it even solves your timer problems, you get others instead.
<phiqtion> DarthFrog: i need to tell grub that the new splash screen is located in hda6. so its hd0,6 ?
<DarthFrog> dekela: No.  hdo,5
<DarthFrog> dekela: grub is zero based.
<DarthFrog> err, hd0,5
<erUSUL> acer_, pumount it and pmount it as a normal user
<soundray> vegos, for example, I'm running amd64 and I can't load any flash content in firefox anymore. Not that it hurts much, but there are a few annoyances of this type.
<dekela> Daedric, Sorry? So (hd0,5) means?
<acer_> erUSUL, everything was automounting yesterday or the day before and now this?!
<taxman> hi all new to Ubuntu, been using free software for many years. Is there a goo guide to slimming down a new install memory wise? Googling didn't find much
<vblanton> goodbye all
<taxman> *good
<soundray> thanx again vblanton
<DarthFrog> 'Bye vblanton, and thanks for trying to help.
<acer_> erUSUL, error message says::  Error: device /dev/sdf1 is already mounted to /media/sdf1
<wickedpuppy> taxman, try top ...
<soundray> taxman, is that for RAM or hard disk mainly?
<vblanton> dekela: hd0,5 is the 6th partition on your first hard drive.
<taxman> prob is I have 128MB, even installed to hd it's pretty slow
<taxman> livecd was unusable
<chrisx1> yay i got vcd/dvd workin
<wickedpuppy> taxman, i got 512 and i don't feel good
<taxman> of course the pretty gnome desktop is great, but man is sucks resources
<acer_> erUSUL, it is "mounted" but it root access only
<erUSUL> acer_, pumount /media/sdf1 note the *u*
<acer_> erUSUL, ok tying that now
<erUSUL> acer_, use sudo
<soundray> taxman, one well supported slim choice is xubuntu.
<taxman> I'm particularly impressed that the install was flawless and everything on this laptop works perfectly
<jirwin> hello
<DarthFrog> taxman: You might try Xfce instead of Gnome/KDE. There is a Ubuntu project for running Xfce on Ubuntu.
<dekela> Daedric, But I have only 2 Parttions on my sda
<DarthFrog> dekela: So where did /dev/hda6 come from?
<taxman> yeah, sounds decent, but it's a separate project right?
<soundray> taxman, xubuntu is that project  that DarthFrog is talking about.
<jirwin> to get breezy to install on my laptop, I had to send "acpi=off vga=771 noapic nolapic" through the installer
<DarthFrog> soundray: Thanks.
<jirwin> installed, and everything works great but the batter
<jirwin> battery*
<dekela> Daedric, I didnt say anything about /dev/hda6
<jirwin> any ideas on how to get this to work?
<acer_> erUSUL, i am using su root, and it just unmounted sdf1
<dekela> Daedric, I have 2 SATA drives the first has 2 partitions
<acer_> is there a difference btw sudo and su root??
<zlack> soundray: i tried several options => linux ide=nodma, linux dma=off
<dekela> Daedric, sda1 (NTFS windows)
<zlack> any other suggestions?
<cary> i have a quick question for anyone: i am soon likely to own a PC (as opposd to my macs) that will basically be for tinkering. ill want to boot unbuntu, win2000/xp?, and possibly mac osX86. how hard is it to make a machine dual/triple boot between these things? anyone know or have a link to a place that is fairly detailed?
<erUSUL> acer_, now pmount it as a normal user no root
<dekela> Daedric, sda2 Ubuntu
<soundray> zlack, linux nodma ?
<cary> ubuntu would be the primary OS in theory
<acer_> erUSUL, or it mounted with access to me
<taxman> cary, triple booting is pretty straightforward
<DarthFrog> cary: it's easy with Ubuntu. Install Windows first, then Ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> cary: tripple booting is easy - i do it on this laptop, just install ubuntu last
<taxman> but mac osX86 you'll have to know how to do
<DarthFrog> cary: The Ubuntu installer will detect Windows and configure grub to dual-boot. No idea about OSX.
<soundray> zlack, did you read the boot help?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, OSX might be an issue
<acer_> erUSUL, should have read "OK it mounted with access to me"
<taxman> cary, you did know macos is supposed to be protected for mac machines only right?
<cary> darthfrog, taxman, hobbsee, what all doyou boot?
<DarthFrog> taxman: Do you happen to know if Windows and Linux will run on mac x86 machines?
<Hobbsee> cary: xp, kubuntu breezy, kubuntu dapper
<taxman> cary, ubuntu only on this machine, winders on work machine
<DarthFrog> cary:  kbuntu breezy, WinXP.
<zlack> soundray: yes, but it didn't say anything about dma
<zlack> soundray: you mean @ the cd or online?
<soundray> zlack, CD
<erUSUL> acer_, well done
<zlack> soundray: yes i read that, didn't find anything
<soundray> zlack, online is always an option of course.
<cary> taxman, yes, but i thought about tinkering with it. its more a thing ot fill time as a hobby. im not really a developer but i like a challenge
<soundray> zlack, sorry, wrong pointer.
<zlack> soundray: google sucks for me at the moment
<acer_> erUSUL, ok that worked for me but this computer is destine for a family that would not be able to do that everytime
<soundray> zlack, hold on...
<zlack> ok
<acer_> erUSUL, is there anyway to get automount working again?
* zlack needs a working laptop in 6 hours to complete his 14 hours job :P
<chrisx1> hey ubuntu stuck my CD rom drive any idea how to open?
<cary> hobbsee, taxman, darthfrog : what are the main diffrences to the common observer between KDE and Gnome (im really asking about ubuntu and kubuntu, but the difference is the same right? kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde)
<acer_> paperclip?
<Hobbsee> chrisx1: "eject" into a terminal
<erUSUL> acer_, a reboot does not help??
<chrisx1> ok
<chrisx1> ty
<Milk_> Anyone know why my clock keeps loosing time despite being setup to ping time servers?
<DarthFrog> Chrisx_:  Alt-F2 and type "eject"
<chrisx1> done it ty
<acer_> erUSUL, i can try brb...
<erUSUL> acer_, sometimes the kernel makes thing weird
<Hobbsee> cary: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde, without gnome
<acer_> erUSUL, normal restart?
<cary> hobbsee, i know, but i dont get the difference between KDE and Gnome
<DarthFrog> cary: yes, Kubuntu is KDE on Ubuntu. With gnome-support, though. :-)
<taxman> cary, to a longtime kde user and new gnome user, nothing too serious, just menu placement, and names of config utilities
<devint> when is firefox 1.5 going to be backported?
<erUSUL> acer_, yes
<cary> taxman, ahha. thanks
<acer_> erUSUL, ok see you on the flipside
<DarthFrog> cary: Gnome is C based, KDE is C++
<Coweater> devint: when someone does it
<esses> hi all
<Hobbsee> cary: if you dont konw which one you wont, just install both one the one operating system - ie, install ubuntu, then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" then you can switch as you feel like
<cary> darthfrog, ah. thanks
<taxman> cary, they are different mind you, but nothing major to a new user
* odla prefers gnome
<DarthFrog> cary:  KDE is more easily used by someone from Windows.  GNOME is more limited in configuration.
<olive> (gnome powaaa)
* Hobbsee cant stand gnome, and prefers kde - but it's irrelevant
<r3tex> what kind of partitioning can the install-cd do?
<animal> i want to run dualscreen or at least get my other screen to work with my laptop. can anybody help me? is there any way to get dualscreen working in ubuntu?
<Kelsey23> Gnome is eaiser to use
<taxman> if both libraries are installed, each can run both kde and gnome programs
<esses> Did anyone try to mount an amiga cd with ubuntu? I've no permission to see folders contents!!!
<Hobbsee> r3tex: well, what are you looking to do?
<Kelsey23> I strongly recommend it to anyone who hans't used GNU/Linux before
<DarthFrog> cary: Try both and see which one you like.
<soundray> zlack, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-85950.html, scroll down to jvictor. It pertains to the live cd, but I'm pretty sure it translates to the install cd.
<r3tex> Hobbsee:  do i have to allocate free-space prior to installing, or can the install-cd resize partitions?
<cary> taxman, i would call me a new user for sure. i reconfigured my powerbook a while back (with a lot of help from this forum) and dual booted ubuntu and os x, but PPC architecture is fairly limiting. i never go tmy sound right
<Kelsey23> cary: don't try to install KDE on Ubuntu though ;-P
<cary> darthfrog, will do
<DarthFrog> cary: install Ubuntu, which will give you GNOME by default. Then use Synaptic to install the kde-desktop package.
<Hobbsee> r3tex: it can resize :)
<r3tex> Hobbsee:  what filesystems can it resize?
<esses> uheee uheee no answers?
<Hobbsee> Kelsey23: whyever not?
<DarthFrog> cary: Then you'll have both GNOME and KDE installed.  At the login screen, you can choose which one to run.
<acer_> erUSUL, trying it now
<Kelsey23> Hobbsee: it does not work well
<zlack> soundray: i already found that, didn't work out for me unfortunally
<Kelsey23> Hobbsee: for me, KDE hijacked GTK
<Hobbsee> r3tex: um...most of them, you might want to google it
<Hobbsee> Kelsey23: i've run both many times before without a problem.  not sure how kde could hijack gtk - and i suspect you mean qt anyway
<Hobbsee> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> blackbox is much better than kde!
<Kelsey23> Hobbsee: yes....QT was rendering GTK things
<acer_> erUSUL, no luck
<Kelsey23> Hobbsee: I dont know, it was wierd
<cary> darthfrog, oh nice. sounds good. i used to boot win2k and i ran LiteStep as a shell replacement and i loved tweaking the .rc files to completely manipulate my UI. linux is a bit more intimidating though. especially since use of a command line donest yet make sense to me. i mean i know how to some degree but i dont see the point. i guess maybe when i find a reason to ssh ill get it?
<Hobbsee> Kelsey23: in what programs?  that sounds odd
<Kelsey23> Hobbsee: any GTK application
<soundray> zlack, sorry, out of ideas. Unless you could temporarily put in an old PATA CD-ROM drive.
<DarthFrog> cary: before installing the kde-desktop package, edit the file "/etc/apt/source.list" and put this line in "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main". Then you'll get the latest & greated KDE.
<zlack> soundray: i'm affraid not :P
<zlack> soundray: thanks though
<Hobbsee> DarthFrog: you mean the /etc/apt/sources.list :P
<erUSUL> acer_, :( i can not help you further i'm afraid
<DarthFrog> cary: You don't absolutely need to use the command line. But that's where the power is. :-)
<DarthFrog> Hobbsee:  Thank you. :-)
<Hobbsee> DarthFrog: no problems
<esses> At least an amiga channel bitte :-)
<soundray> zlack, one more suggestion before I leave: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch04s03.html
<zlack> soundray: isn't there a netinstall iso or something? so i can wait a bit and do the rest from the inet?
<taxman> did I say I'm extremely impressed with Ubuntu so far? Well I am
<acer_> erUSUL,  anyone who can?  anyother reccomendations?
<Hobbsee> Kelsey23: there's a howto on ubuntu forums about how to make the qt apps look GTK'ish - you might want to check it out
<soundray> zlack, yep, just my line of thought.
<zlack> :)
<DarthFrog> cary:  And if you really want to understand Linux (rather than the GUI), you'll do it from the command line.
<zlack> soundray, thanks allot for your effort
<Kelsey23> Hobbsee: It's not that I want to make a QT app look GTKish
<Juhaz> Kelsey23, Hobbsee http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=9714
<cary> darthfrog, right. thats why i want to use it. but im not sure like..where i can. im a photogrpaher and i play with comptuers (have for 12 years) and im not sure if there IS a real application for me and linux. but damnit i want to learn it
<erUSUL> acer_, no :(
<Kelsey23> Hobbsee: But when I went back to XFCE, QT was rendering all of the widgets
<Hobbsee> hmmm...weird
<Kelsey23> very
<acer_> erUSUL, reinstall Ubuntu from scratch?
<Hobbsee> Juhaz: that's installed by default in breezy, as part of kubuntu-desktop
<soundray> zlack, I know what it's like when Google sucks. It sucks, doesn't it? :-)
<zlack> :-)
<DarthFrog> cary: For what purposes do you use a computer?
<cary> darthfrog, ive got basic commands like switching dir's and copying etc down (sort of. i knwo its not hard, i just dont have a functional linux machine right now), but i dont really KNOW what id need to utilize it haha
<soundray> Bye zlack & everyone.
<zlack> soundray, it sucks when i don't get the information i want. its not google's fault ;)
<Seveas> cary, as photographer you'll love F-spot
<zlack> laters!
<cary> darthfrog, mostly i edit photos in photoshop. and i keep files organized
<cary> seveas, hey! been a long time, what is F-spot?
<DarthFrog> cary:  You'll use the GIMP then. :-)
<Seveas> cary, F-spot is the best photo organizer in town
<Seveas> and gimp is a decent photo editor
<DarthFrog> cary: Which is available in Windows.
<acer_> DIFFERENT QUESTION:  Is there anyway to set themes universally for all users or must it be done on an individual basis?
<Seveas> acer_, individual
<acer_> ugh
<Juhaz> Hobbsee, yes, and it's obviously what causes the behavior Kelsey23 is seeing. KDE probably writes gtkrc and sets that theme in there, or something
<vegos> soundray, thanks for all the help
<cary> darthfrog, yeah i am half-familiar with GIMP (in as much as i know its called the free linxu equiv to photoshop), but ill be keeping my dual G5 for my editing. so functionally ill thikn o fhte PC as a toy i guess
<acer_> looks like ill be reinstalling ubuntu
<DarthFrog> Seveas:  Surely that's wrong.   Re-setting the default theme would do it universally, no?
<ilba7r> !info jedit
<n0dl> does anyone know how to view email using an MTA MUA and something like fetchmail?
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<Seveas> DarthFrog, as long as everyone uses the default...
<n0dl> or does anyone know where i can find a good tut on it?
<Seveas> quadra, ?
<cary> darthfrog, partly just so i have windows to be compatible outside of virutal pc, but i really want to know linux and what have you
<DarthFrog> Seveas: Right.  But that wasn't what was asked. :-)
<acer_> DarthFrog, how can i reset the default?
<Kelsey23> Juhaz; Hobbsee: yes.....if I picked a GTK theme to use in KDE, XFCE would do that too, but not allow me to switch
<cary> seveas, sounds nice.
<cary> seveas, do you use it?
<taxman> is there an ipod control app for linux?
<DarthFrog> acer_: Don't know, sorry, I've never changed it.  It'll be in /etc somewhere, though.
<Seveas> cary, I use both gimp and F-spot sometimes
<acer_> DarthFrog, time to start playing, =)
<Seveas> !help
<cary> seveas, i am googling fspot now, but what is it about it that you like?
<acer_> !help?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, acer_
<DarthFrog> acer_:  Have fun!  Good attitude. :-)
<Seveas> cary, install it and you'll see :)
<Seveas> (Really, the best way to see why it's great is using it)
<taxman> cary, have you run the livecd yet? its the easy way to try it
<acer_> for an average family coming from XP, would you use Kubuntu, Xbuntu, or Ubuntu?
<cary> seveas, haha. awesome. now to get a hold of this PC box and getting a system goign
<DarthFrog> cary: Ubuntu will make it easy for you to use Linux.  But you'll only understand Linux by working at the command line.
<DarthFrog> acer_: Kubuntu.
<acer_> why?
<acer_> just looking for some opinions
<cary> taxman, i have actually fully installed ubuntu (hoary) before on my powerbook, just am out of practice and i removed linxu from the pb a while back
<DarthFrog> acer_: Because KDE is more accesible for XP users.
<n0dl> acer_:its hard to install Xubuntu in the beginnig
<DarthFrog> accessible. :-)
<n0dl> acer: mostly becuase you have to know how to install xubuntu from the base (meaning you need some CLI experience)
<DarthFrog> accessable??
<odla> n0dl: xubuntu is easy to install...just type server at the boot options and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop gdm
<acer_> n0dl, that is not the issue, the end result use is my consern
<DarthFrog> No, that's wrong. :-)
<cary> darthfrog, yeah. i enjoy the idea of a GUI thats secure (one of many reasons i use a mac) but id love to "get" linux, and actually use it for what its worth
<odla> n0dl: and you're in business
<Kelsey23> # apt-get install xubutnu-desktop
<DarthFrog> cary: then runlevel 1 is your friend. :-)
* odla always forgets about sudo
<n0dl> odla: to get xubuntu-desktop you must first activate univ and multi
<acer_> anyone else?
<odla> n0dl: fine...it's still easy ;)
<Remdul> Hey guys, I need some help installing Ubuntu. :(
<cary> darthfrog, that was basically greek
<acer_> Kubutu, Xbuntu, or ubuntu/
<acer_> ?
<sorush20> guys  my aRts is slow in the swf playback ? any ideas
<DarthFrog> cary: It will be for a while.
<Kelsey23> Xubutnu
<acer_> why?
<acer_> must support your answer
<Kelsey23> XFCE has a nice UI
<acer_> for an average family coming from XP
<Kelsey23> and it is light on system resources
<esses> Bye
<n0dl> exactly
<Kelsey23> what are your system specs?
<rendi> hi what command to cpy directory
<cary> darthfrog, good to know. once i get the basics down so that the WIKI makes sense to some degree maybe i can start learning
<n0dl> xubuntu is visually pleasing like KDE but without the RAM suck
<Kelsey23> acer_: what are your PC's specs?
<Toma-> kde is more family friendly with the kde-education and toys packages
<DarthFrog> cary: runlevels are the system configurations that Linux can load on booting. In Debian-based distributions (which Ubuntu is), runlevel 1 is the maintenance configuration (i.e. no GUI) and runlevel 2 is the normal operating configuration (i.e. the full GUI environment).
<acer_> Kelsey23: not my system let me look
<n0dl> GNOME is fairly buggy for some reason (or at least from my experience)
<cary> darthfrog, taxman, seveas, other people: thanks for the help. time to get to work again!
<n0dl> but i also agree with Toma-
<Remdul> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, when i put in the CD and boot, it comes to the Hit enter to continue installing screen. When I hit enter it reboots my computer. Memtest has ran 111 tests and no errors.... The CD is official Ubuntu v5.04.
<DarthFrog> cary: Have fun. :-)
<Kelsey23> acer_: ok
<cary> darthfrog, ah. i understand. sort of like booting to openfirmware in os x
<n0dl> KDE is rather family friendly and is suggested by many including the linux mag for new linux users:TUX
<Toma-> also, kde-games are alot better than gnome-games
<Kelsey23> TUX sucks!
<DarthFrog> TUX rocks!
<cary> hahaha
<Kelsey23> it is all fanboyism!!!
<acer_> Kelsey23: specs here>  http://shopping.yahoo.com/p:HP%20Media%20Center%20PC%20m300y%20Desktop%20Computer:1991345571:page=details;_ylt=AljLBbnL.TqRnpGO4.2sQlqgn7sF;_ylu=X3oDMTA5ZW01N2htBHNlYwNiZ3NpYg--
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Kelsey23!*@*]  by Seveas
<bimberi> rendi: cp -r /path/to/dir /path/to/copy (-r means it will do all subdirs)
<Seveas> Kelsey23: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<DarthFrog> Kelsey23: But it is very helpful.
<cary> SuperTux rocks. that is to say, mario bros rocks
<n0dl> whatever im just saying kubuntu is user/family friendly none the less
<Remdul> Anyone have any suggestions?
<n0dl> acer_: i would say kubuntu because altough i dont exactly like it... It is fairly easy to install if you only have an ubuntu disk
<n0dl> acer_: i mean cd
<DarthFrog> cary: actually, why don't you take out a free subscription to TUX magazine?
<Broam> Anyone want to help a poor newb fsck his / superblock?
<DarthFrog> cary: It's distributed as a PDF file via email.
<DarthFrog> cary: You'll find it very useful.
* Toma- is scared of helping when Seveas is in town :S
<Broam> Heh.  I've installed Breezy on this P2 laptop that was a handmedown.  When I update with apt-get or synaptic...eventually it just hangs.  Hard
<DarthFrog> TUX subscription:  https://www.ssc.com/tx/subs/DigitalSub.php
<Remdul> I am running out of ideas... and I am getting stressed out, because I need this computer running.
<chrismurf> anybody here using iFolder with bonjour support?  I know avahi doesn't work, trying to figure out what the approved p2p method is for iFolder.
<stinkydave> hello, has anyone had any luck getting asterisk 1.2 running on Ubuntu??
<USCRyan> How do i get my users list on the left hand side of the screen to show back up?
<linux_newb> hey whats the command to install ssh
<nihonin> have worked out my problem with mounting windows partition thanx for your help
<Broam> I suspected the disk, but two nights of spinrite level 5 saying it's clean make me think something else.  Anyway, I did a 120 reset on it and of course I blow the superblock.  It's the / partition so I can't fsck it from itself.  I'm thinking the best way to do it is to fsck from the install disk, but I'd like some pointers.
<Broam> Thanks
<Remdul> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, when i put in the CD and boot, it comes to the Hit enter to continue installing screen. When I hit enter it reboots my computer. Memtest has ran 111 tests and no errors.... The CD is official Ubuntu v5.04.
<Toma-> linux_newb: apt-get install sshd
<Toma-> actually, its just ssh
<Kels> test
<linux_newb> thanks
<Broam> Remdul:  What brand of computer is it?
<acer_> lol kels
<Remdul> Compaq
<Kels> heh, Hitlerish ban
<Sanne> linux_newb: ssh install is also nicely covered in the starter guide you have on your panel under the help icon. It's under networking/ssh server.
<acer_> how good is freevo and myth TV?
* Broam thinks
<Shady> Hey, I'm rather new to linux and I really like it. I would like to change over completely but because of my ipod is there an ipod program or something that can run ituns?
<Broam> Shady:  Try gtkpod
<acer_> is there any FrontRow, CenterStage, iTheater apps for linux?
<Shadowpillar> ...
<Shadowpillar> now then
<Toma-> Kels: id say ban evasion is also frowned upon ;)
<Seveas> Kels, I am not a bot...
<Kels> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Kels!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> and the H word is off limits
<tonyyarusso> What's the easiest/safest way to upgrade a kernel?
<Toma-> acer_: and what do all thopse apps do?
<Shady> Broam, thanks!
<Remdul> Its a cheap $500 computer from Walmart.
<acer_> hold on
<acer_> Media Centers
<cary> one more thing: is it hard to make it so a (rather large) firewire drive is the boot drive from this (powerbook) computer? and further, is it even rational to thikn of having a PPC and an x86 boot partitions on the same firewire drive?
<Broam> np, Shady.
<Toma-> acer_: totem does it all
<felipe_> How do I make menus semi-trasparent?
<USCRyan> *question* im trying to install nvidia drivers.....it says im running an x-server and need to run on a different level.  can anyone help me understand/do this?
<Broam> Remdul:  Hmm.  Check to see if your BIOS has virus protection turned on.  It's probably a red herring, but it's worth a shot.
<acer_> http://www.apple.com/imac/frontrow.html
<Remdul> I will check.
<Shadowpillar> no permissions are changed in my system, all I know is I ran checkinstall, I had to stop it halfway through, and suddenly, BAM. I lost all access to my system, root is the only user that works, I'm using the ubuntu lice cd
<Broam> !info breezy fsck
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<Shadowpillar> live*
<Shadowpillar> so, can anyone help me?
<robotgeek> Seveas: the bcm drivers need 2.6.15 kernel. i'm going to hold on till it works for more people :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lns-bzn-9-82-254-120-54.adsl.proxad.net]  by Seveas
<Broam> Shadow:  Why did you stop it halfway through?  (Mostly curious)
<tonyyarusso> !kernel upgrade
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !kernel
<Shadowpillar> Broam, put in some bad data when it asked for docs, when I was pressing enter I hit the ' key
<Seveas> robotgeek, good call :)
<Remdul> Broam, I dont have the ability to turn that on/off in the bios, I dont see.
<Shadowpillar> Broam, then suddenly, I lost all permissions
<acer_> any official bittorent dls of Breezy?
<linux_newb> whats the command to install nvidia drivers
<Shadowpillar> any way to re-configure some base packages to fix this?
<Broam> Hmm.  I wonder if it reset the permissions before you stopped it.  I know I blew up locale settings once
<Shadowpillar> nothing has been altered
<Seveas> !tell linux_newb about nvidia
<acer_> is it any faster than the Ubuntu site?
<linux_newb> ty
<Toma-> acer_: also, theres mythtv... but its pretty complicated to install
<robotgeek> Seveas: i'm guessing a year till it becomes stable and commonplace. maybe a post to slashdot will help, eh
<USCRyan> *question* im trying to install nvidia drivers.....it says im running an x-server and need to run on a different level.  can anyone help me understand/do this?
<Seveas> hehe
<acer_> Toma- i was looking at that but...looks amateur
<Toma-> its not amateur. it can do all sorts of crazy things
* mode/#ubuntu [-b kels!*@*]  by Seveas
<acer_> the screen shots look amateur i should say
<Broam> Shadowpillar:  I'm unsure how the default user permissions are set up in ubuntu.  I don't even know if there's a wheel group
* mode/#ubuntu [-b kelsey23!*@*]  by Seveas
<Toma-> what do you mean by that?
<Seveas> Broam, there is one :)
<Broam> Phew. :)
<taxman> DarthFrog taxman: Do you happen to know if Windows and Linux will run on mac x86 machines?
<Broam> Seveas:  Is fsck on the install disk?  I see a 'rescue mode' here in the expert install
<Seveas> Broam, by default the user is in the following groups:
<Seveas> uid=1000(dennis) gid=1000(dennis) groups=20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),44(video),103(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),117(admin),118(fuse),1000(dennis)
<acer_> Toma- nm i was thinking frevo
<acer_> freevo*
<Toma-> oic :)
<Remdul> Broam: Any ideas?
<Seveas> (except not in fuse)
<taxman> DarthFrog, I missed that question, but I really don't know either
<Shady> How does ubotu work?
<sorush20> guys what is the breezy backports repositories?
<Broam> Remdul:  Do you have any other 'live CD's?
<Shadowpillar> like I said
<Shadowpillar> No permissions have been changed
<Shadowpillar> at all
<Toma-> sorush20: there are none :O
<taxman> Shady, what do you want to know?
<Shadowpillar> this is what's lame
<Remdul> Broam: several. Try the live or install?
<Shadowpillar> reiserfs
<Shadowpillar> I use reiserfs
<sorush20> Toma-: you sure?
<Toma-> positive
<Broam> Remdul:  Try live first.
<Shadowpillar> could that be the issue with permissions?
<Shady> taxman, If it is possible to use windows games with some time of emulator
<bimberi> Shady: ubotu is a "blootbot" (essentially a perl script)
<Shadowpillar> so no one can help me....
<Broam> Remdul:  I have a gateway 2k machine that refuses to acknowledge one of my SuSE live CD's as having a valid boot sector, but it'll take a FreeBSD cd.  Ubuntu is untested (I gave it to my parents when SuSE didn't want to install--and that's what I was using at the time)
<Shadowpillar> this is great. just great
<Seveas> ubotu, tell Shady about yourself
<acer_> Toma- how hard is the setup?
<Broam> Shadowpillar:  I'm sorry.  I'm not that skilled.  You could probably try adding your main user account to a few extra groups
<acer_> Toma-, using synaptic wont make it easier?
<Broam> ubotu, tell Broam about yourself
<Remdul> Broam: It still rebooted
<Shadowpillar> Broam, been ther, done that
<Shadowpillar> there*
<Shadowpillar> Broam, and it isnt my user group only
<Shadowpillar> it's ALL users except root
<Shadowpillar> like I said
<USCRyan> *question* can anyone tell me how to change the runlevel so i can install nvidia drivers?
<Broam> Shadow:  Did you try running the process again but letting it go to completion this time?
<taxman> Shady, I've heard the two "emulators" based on wine work pretty well, but you need a pretty fast machine if you want to use 3d games
<Broam> Remdul:  Hmm.  Both live and install cause your machine to instantly reboot
<Shadowpillar> Broam, yes
<Remdul> Broam: Yes.It loads 2 files, says Ready. then reboots.
<Shadowpillar> Broam, I'm think I might have messed up the filesystem, only thing I can think happened
<Broam> Remdul:  Is there any prompt for a menu?
<ExDead> hello all
* Broam thinks
<Remdul> Broam: theres a Boot: then I have a cursor. the command prompt from the CD
<Broam> Remdul:  If you hit enter, or do you not get a chance to do so?
<Shady> taxman, thanks for the info I'll try it out later, Just wanted to see if I can just be free of having to OS's on the comp.
<ExDead> hey people i need help with synaptic
<chrisx1> any1 know of a good FTPd server?
<evian> Anyone running firefox 1.5? I get this grey empty rectangle region at the bottom of the window, wasting a lot of screen space.
<Broam> ExDead:  Ask away
<Remdul> Broam: If I hit enter, it reboots. If I type something in, it doesnt.
<Broam> evian:  I'm running FF 1.5 in Dapper (don't run Dapper)
<Broam> Remdul:  Type "linux"
<navarone> is room frozen?
<Remdul> Broam: Reboots to that too
* Broam rubs his hands together...brr
<evian> yeah I'm using Breezy
<Broam> Remdul:  memtest?
<taxman> Shady, most likely, though I'm locked in so far for some stuff my wife needs. I may try crossover now that I have the space for it
<Broam> evian:  I've seen about 2-3 hacks for getting FF 1.5 in Breezy
<Remdul> from the prompt?
<Broam> Remdul:  yeah
<Remdul> Broam: I ran memtest86 for 36 hours.
<chrisx1> any1 know of a good FTPd server?
<ExDead> i cant update nothing
<Remdul> Broam: I'll run it from the cd then, I guess
<Broam> Remdul:  I take it you have two machines? :)
<Remdul> Broam: Yup
<Broam> Shadowpillar:  I'm about out of ideas short of reinstall (which is bad)
<bimberi> chrisx1: vsftpd gets recommended a lot
<wby87> hi everyone:)
<Broam> Remdul:  Wait
<Broam> that works?
<Remdul> Broam: Aight.
<chrisx1> bimberi, its easy to configure?
<Broam> Remdul:  So memtest works, but neither install utility does
<jen_> Quick question... How do I change default applications? Say I want to change my default media player to Mplayer instead of Totem...
* Broam remembers reading this
<Remdul> Broam: Yeah
<bimberi> chrisx1: sorry, i don't know (i use ssh for file transfers)
<Remdul> Broam: it's got me all sorts of confused.
<Broam> Remdul:  Can you boot another CD from the drive and have it work, say a windows install disk or something?
<ubuntu> su people
<Broam> Enter password:
<ubuntu> sup*
<Broam> :)
<Remdul> Broam: I've gotten windows to work. I never went through with the installation though
<chrisx1> bimberi,  ok
<Shady> Well since I'm here, and learning, what was your number one resource for learning to use linux (anyone?)
<Broam> Right, don't agree to the EULA and you can try to take it back
<Broam> Remdul:  Is this brand spanking new?
<ubuntu> is there a free emulator for dx9 games?
<Broam> Shady:  I don't feel like my skills are advancing at work
<Shadowpillar> Broam, luckily my personal data is all saved to separate partitions
<Remdul> Broam: No, it has a corrupted version of Windows on it.
<Broam> Shadowpillar:  Smart man
<bimberi> Shady: #ubuntu :P
<Shadowpillar> cedega
<Shadowpillar> or wine
<chrisx1> is google down?:o
<Shadowpillar> isnt perfect
<ubuntu> no  not  5 minutes agop
<tonyyarusso> Shady: Google under Windows first (softmodem-needed a driver), then lots more of Google plus IRC here.
<wby87> google is never down:)
<chrisx1> takin a while
<Hobbsee> Shady: ubuntuforums.org wiki.ubuntu.com and google
<__ngmlinux> anyone here know anything about networking cameras or ethernet in Ubuntu?
<Broam> Remdul:  Hmm.
<Shadowpillar> Broam, my home directory isnt, but most of my major files are
<ubuntu> thats why i know i have a connection problem if google doesnt come up
<Shadowpillar> luckily I can just back it up if worse comes to worst
<Broam> Shadowpillar:  Since you can get in as root, I'd say back your stuff up in preperation, in case your attempts to fix it screw the pooch
<chrisx1> try it
<chrisx1> www.google.com
* Broam thinks.
<__ngmlinux> what do I need to do if I want to hook up a network camera directly to a PC? other than a crossover cable?
<__ngmlinux> there must be some kind of routing required
<wby87> question: is there any threads/posts/etc. that guides you through installing dual system ubuntu? (windows/ubuntu)
<Broam> Remdul:  There might be some hardware address that linux is probing and it's causing it to error out, panic, and reboot
<ubuntu> does anybod know a work around when port forwarding doesnt work for hosting a game?
<Hobbsee> !tell wby87 about dualboot
<Remdul> Broam: Any way I can fix that, do you think?
<Broam> Remdul:  You can specify things to have it ignore when you pass it boot options
<Broam> since i can get into the boot menu on Theodora (my misbehaving laptop) lemme try Ring TFM and see what I can find
<Remdul> Broam: I tried linux ACPI=off, still did. Is that the wrong thing?
<Broam> Remdul:  That'd be power management.  If this box is 2003 or newer you shouldn't have to do that
<Remdul> Broam: I think its 2002
<Broam> Hmm...
<Broam> lemme read manuals.  Theo can at least boot off of CD
<Hobbsee> wby87: it's pretty simple :)
<Broam> Let's see....
<Broam> Remdul:  And I quote:
<ubuntu> is winamp linux ready?
<navarone> Remdul, what's wrong...I jsut got herer
<ubuntu> or do i have to run wine
<Broam> "If your system hangs when booting, and the last message you see iss "aec671x-detect.." try
<Broam> gdth=disable:y
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: why not use xmms? it's very similar to winamp
<Toma-> ubuntu: cant you use a linux alternative?
<Broam> ubuntu:  You can also use Beep Media player
<Remdul> Navarone: I cant get the linux to install on my computer. It reboots every time I tell it to install, no matter how.
<ubuntu> does it have a built in library to browse?
<Toma-> but yes, winamp is wine ready
<Broam> Navarone:  Remdul can run memtest, we're thinking the kerne's panicking
<Broam> Remdul:  Try this...
<SCMark> I just got a dell 2005FPW LCD.  How do I configure it so that I'm not using 1280x1024 anymore
<navarone> is it a laptop?
<Shady> should i always after right-click/eject to get cds out?
<__ngmlinux> anybody know how to setup networking for a direct camera?
<Broam> linux gdth=disable:y noapic nolapic
<Shadowpillar> Checking Semantic tree:
<Shadowpillar> finished
<Shadowpillar> No corruptions found
<navarone> Shady...taht's the way it works I think
<__ngmlinux> SCMark try OS X
<Shadowpillar> ....great.
<__ngmlinux> 1280x1024 is pretty good for linux
<Broam> Well it's not corrupt
<Shady> navarone, sorry for the bad grammar, couple of things going on.
<dwhsix> SCMark: once someone tells you, tell me too... I asked the same question about 2 hours ago with no response...
<Nihil85> hallo!
<Broam> Hola~
<navarone> Shady...nm as long as you ignore more typos...;)
<Broam> Remdul:  Any love?
<ubuntu> has compiling become automated for linux yet? like a .exe file etc.
<SCMark> __ngmlinux: I don't think you understand the question
<navarone> more=my
<Remdul> Broam: Whatcha mean? Try what?
<Broam> Try booting with the command:
<Toma-> SCMark: try hitting ctl-alt-+ or -
<Broam> linux gdth=disable:y noapic nolapic
<tonyyarusso> Say, I know we're waiting for Firefox 1.5 to go through Dapper, but I was wondering if anyone's familiar with what the timetable for that might be?
<__ngmlinux> SCMark, agreed
<Broam> Remdul:  if not...this is a really esoteric question...do you know what disk drive / IDE controller you have in that box?
<Broam> tonyyarusso:  "When it's done" I guess.
<dwhsix> SCMark: I think what's needed is editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to make additional resolutions available...
<Remdul> Broam: Lemme see if this works real fast
<Broam> It works 'okay' in Dapper--it functions but there's integration to be done
<insomnd> how can i modify the "system" menu in gnome 2.12? i tried the configuration editor with no luck
<dwhsix> but I believe mistakes in that file can leave you really hosed
<Nihil85> I have a lot of problems with Ubuntu. I cannot open Synaptic, i cannot see wma and dvd (even if i installed totem xine and all its libraries and VLAN), i cannot change date and hour, the system freezes sometimes (about one time every two days)
<SCMark> dwhsix: I think so too.  I'm gonna try a dpkg-reconfigure
<tonyyarusso> Broam: Fair enough.
<Nihil85> i used the right password, obviously
<ubuntu> what i hate if the libraries adress changes or ou have to renew that stuff
<sorush20> there are breezy back ports here http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy-backports/
<sorush20> !backports
<ubotu> well, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<dwhsix> SCMark: I think I tried that and it didn't give me anything more than what 1280x1024
<insomnd> i am trying to edit the command that launches that item, e.g. "Add Applications" to run gksu synaptic
<Broam> tonyyarusso:  There are 'hacks' and scripts available to get FF 1.5 in Breezy if you are so determined, but I don't recommend them.
<tonyyarusso> Also, I know there was a bit of a backlog previously in the Ubuntu ShipIt; anyone know if that's been cleared or still an issue?  (Wondering about Breezy disk arrivals to distribute to friends, but knowing it'll probably be a while...)
<SCMark> dwhsix: I'll try the more advanced options to see if I can maually add the top resolution
<Toma-> sorush20: well thats the first ive heard of it :D
<insomnd> is it safe to rename gksudo to gksudo_ and symlink gksudo to gksu?
<Broam> Nihil85:  I've got a laptop that loves teh locking.  I'm looking into it
<Toma-> sorush20: sorry for the misleading info before
<tonyyarusso> Broam: I'm not planning to try anything like that; just curious.
<Remdul> Broam: Still rebooted.
<jen_> Quick question... How do I change default applications? Say I want to change my default media player to Mplayer instead of Totem...
<Broam> Remdul:  blaaaah
<Remdul> Broam: I know it....
<ubuntu> So what distro you guys think is the best coded utilizing your hardware?  or is the answere obvious given were in a ubuntu chat
<Broam> Jen_:  I know you can edit preferences preferred applications but it only does web mail and terminal
<owner989> i would say ubuntu is
<bimberi> insomnd: gksudo is already symlinked to gksu
<jen_> Broam: Yeah, I noticed that... =(
<bimberi> ubotu tell jen_ about defaultapp
<insomnd> bimberi, but gksudo is differnet, doesn't work if sudo is disabled. gksu works as root
<sorush20> there is a dapper repository list here too
<burnhamd> hey guys I have a samba problem
<sorush20> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jgrieves> does anyone know if .bdf's are cross platform compatible with X?
<jgrieves> i.e freebsd.inux
<basti> Hello, while running ./configure (to install mmsv2) I get the following error:
<jgrieves> i.e freebsd/linux
<Nihil85> Broam, i'm not using a laptop
<basti> "Error: configure failed for commoncpp2
<basti> "
<Broam> Remdul:  Do you know what's the hard disk in that thing?
<jen_> bimberi: But say that I'm trying to switch say... streaming wm to a different program...?
<basti> Can someone help me ?
<Broam> Nihil:  Probably not the same thing then
<Remdul> Broam: I dont. No clue
<rabih> Hello
<bimberi> jen_: got me there, don't know sry :|
<ubuntu> does anybody know a site with a bunch of source file programs so i can compile
<Broam> jen_:  I can't figure that out at the moment.  I'm just glad I can select XMMS from the context menu
<rabih> In fact I have a problem to use root in ubuntu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SCMark> ok.  I'm going to restart gdm.  brb
<sorush20> with the ever growning world of free software when will the bubble burst on microsoft and such gients?
<bimberi> insomnd: k
<burnhamd> how do I get linux to act as the server of a windows networks
<basti> aby idea?
<basti> b=n
<burnhamd> I really only need it for printing
<insomnd> bimberi, hmm even if i change it it still doesnt work
<rabih> Hi for all
<insomnd> how can i make ubuntu use gksudo as gksu?
<djk_> sorush20: never?
<chrisx1> any1 recommend a good ftp server other than proftpd and vsftpd
<fr500> someone using gnome-phone-manager?
<bimberi> ubotu tell burnhamd about samba
<Toma-> sorush20: when the marketing people from myer and walmart decide to start giving away free software
* Broam sighs
<Broam> Remdul:  I'm tapped out of ideas
<Toma-> oh no i said an opinion :( sorry Seveas
<rabih> Can any one help me please ???????????????
<tonyyarusso> Is there a painless way to install the Java Runtime Environment and enable it for Firefox?  The last time I tried it involved copying to ff library folders and didn't end up working.
<Remdul> Broam: thank you for trying. I might as well just reinstall windows.....
<mkyb14> how do you check to see what version of xwindows your running?
<Broam> Yeah but that's giving up! :)
<basti> :(
<Hobbsee> !tell Remdul about javadeb
<insomnd> i think i found it
<Toma-> rabih: you odnt 'use' root on ubuntu. you use 'sudo'
<Broam> Hobbsee: ya missed
<insomnd>  /etc/gksu.conf
<bimberi> rabih: what's the problem
<Broam> !tell tonyyarusso about javadeb
<sorush20> i've found the backports but now I'm stuck as to how to add it to the apt sources list could anyone help please?
<insomnd> sudo-mode = no
<Hobbsee> whoops!  i ddi
<rabih> yes my problem is
<Hobbsee> sorush20: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<insomnd> maybe not
<Hobbsee> in a terminal
<Broam> sorush20:  You may want to back up the file first
<rabih> I c'ant install the driver of my WIFI
<basti> is here nobody able to help me? I have further informtation, but I dont wanna post them in channel, because its to much
<navarone> Remdul, have you tried "linux ide=nodma"...?
<djk_> ubotu tell basti about pastebin
<Remdul> This is ironic, it really is.... I thought Linux was the better operating systems. it wont install though.
<Broam> Man, nodma!  Forgot about that one
<Remdul> navarone: Will do right now
<tonyyarusso> Looks like a much nicer idea.  Thanks Broam.
<Broam> Remdul:  Try ida=nodma, I think he's onto something
<sorush20> Hobbsee: here is the backport , Im not sure if its the repository or just a list of the files that are in the repository? http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy-backports/
<Broam> np
<Toma-> sorush20: open up synaptic and click repositories and just add it thru there
<bimberi> ubotu tell rabih about wireless
<bimberi> ubotu tell rabih about wifi
<basti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/450347
<sorush20> when is there going to be a competition on naming the versions of ubuntu? who the hell choose breezy..
<Remdul> it's cursed and still rebooted.
<mkyb14> how do you check to see what version of xwindows your running?
<Broam> Remdul:  Hmm.  Can you disable certain 'unnecessary' hardware in BIOS?
<navarone> id the gdth thing the only error?
<rabih> yes    TOMAS
<Hobbsee> !tell sorush20 about backports
<Remdul> Not really.... It's all onboard
<jesse_> Is It Possibly to run .exe files on ubuntu?
<navarone> no jesse_
<jesse_> Possible*
<Toma-> mkyb14: Xorg -version
<navarone> unless you are using wine...but I dunno about wine never used it
<Hobbsee> !tell jesse_ about windows
<sorush20> Toma-: you don't get it, having a look at the repositories there the link that I have http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy-backports/ doesn't compare with the links that are there hence my apprehension in adding the link?
<Broam> Who needed breezy backports URL again?
<bimberi> jesse_: yes, with wine (or cedega, or crossover office)
<jesse_> is there anyway to install anything that i bought that the disk has a setup.exe file?
<Broam> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<jesse_> How do i get wine?
<djk_> ubotu tell sorush20 about howcome
<Broam> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<Toma-> sorush20: thats interesting...
<Hobbsee> !tell jesse_ about wine
<mkyb14> thankyou
<Broam> sorush20:  Read my previous 2 lines, those are the deb sources
<feg> hi, how to tell thunderbird to handle news:// ?
<insomnd> how can i force gksudo to ask for ROOT password instead of current user password
<jesse_> thank you!
<kuraia> hi!
<kuraia> i need help!
<Hobbsee> !tell kuraia about ask
<powerj> Anyone having some problems with hotplug, on current dappy??
<Broam> Anyone know how to mangle MIME types in Breezy?
<Broam> powerj:  My hotplug is fine
<kuraia> i'm spanish speaker
<sorush20> ola
<kuraia> but i haven't found help in ubuntu-es
<fr500> man
<kuraia> ols sorush20
<Broam> Benvenido kuraia. Que necesita ud?
<powerj> Broam, with dapper?
<kuraia> eres espaol?
<feg> when i click on news:// links nothing happens
<Broam> powerj:  Runnin' Dapper (living on the bleeding edge)
<kuraia> soy novata sorush20
<rabih>  in fact I have a problem with root using
<fr500> so far breezy has been a pita. Hoary was almost flawless
<Broam> kuraia:  No, soy americano
<sorush20> kuraia: so no I don't speak spanish but I'm willing to help
* Broam can translate
<kuraia> ok
<powerj> Broam, it wont load any drivers that requires a firmware.
<kuraia> sorush20 i want to change my display
<mkyb14> wha's the difference between XFree86 4.3 and X.Org 6.8  ... for ati drivers download
<Broam> powerj:  Hmm.  You got a wifi driver or something?
<powerj> Broam, ipw2200  intel standard centrino chip.
<kuraia> sorush20 to 32 bits
<kuraia> sorush20 do you know how can i do it?
<bimberi> mkyb14: ubuntu breezy (and hoary) use x.org
<powerj> Broam, trying to modprobe is usless.
<kuraia> Broam hola soy novata en esto
<sorush20> kuraia: you don't have to type my name everytime you can just type a little of my name and press tab then that will fill out the rest of the name..
<Broam> powerj:  I know intel requires firmware.  I know the OpenBSD required it in /etc/firmware
<kuraia> Broam, quiero cambiar mi display a 32 bits
<powerj> Broam, before code in /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent make sure the firmware was loaded.
<fr500> my laptop wont shut down, it halts and freezes there, anyone had that issue?
<Broam> kuraia:  Yo trato a "edit -> screen resolution" pero no puede cambiar a 32 bits
<tonyyarusso> fr500: Only in Windows :)
<powerj> Broam, but dapper current is removing this package hotplug, that this files are in.
<sorush20> kuraia: I think you can use the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server command and change the setting of your monitor
<fr500> hmmm
<Broam> powerj:  I know hotplug got changed to another package
<Broam> try using packages.ubuntu.com to find what it is now
<sorush20> kuraia: are you using kde?
<fr500> guess i gotta go back to hoary
<powerj> Broam, I have been searching allredy, i cant find it out.
<Broam> kuraia:  usa ud. el KDE?
<kuraia> sorush20, thanks
<Broam> de nada. :P
<mkyb14> what about *cough fedora
<fr500> bluetoot wont work, and same for acpi
<kuraia> sorush20, i'll do it
<Broam> powerj:  Lemme see what it's called now
<jesse_> will wine allow me to run my setup.exe for my webcam
<kuraia> Broam, uso gnome
<sorush20> kuraia: be careful
<tritium> powerj, what are you trying to find out?
<fr500> jesse_, will run, wont work
<jesse_> y?
<bimberi> mkyb14: sorry, no idea :) (#fedora?)
<fr500> jesse_, even if it installs, linux apps wont find the cam
<kuraia> sorush20, but haven't that package
<kuraia> sorush20, maybe i have to edit some file
<jesse_> is there anything that will find it?
<Broam> powerj: There's a hotplug in my sources
<Broam> powerj:  If you reinstall it what happens?
<powerj> Broam, it will remove ubuntu-desktop, and a lot of other packages.
<ubuntu__> 234
<Broam> sheeet.
<fr500> jesse_, what cam?
<ubuntu__> 123
<powerj> Broam, also udevd vill be gone, that is really required to boot.
<jesse_> its a Ezonics
<navarone> Remdul,  any luck?
<Broam> powerj: I see the hal packages are still here
<Remdul> navarone: None, at all.
<powerj> tritium, trying to make my wifi card work, now when they have removed hotplug package from dappy.
<powerj> Broam, yes they are still in, youst hotplug that seems to be depricated in some way.
<Broam> Question is...what are they using instead...
<powerj> Broam, yes.
<Broam> I mean, I'm still having my devices detected...
* Broam really didn't want to reboot Ellen with Theodora acting up
<powerj> Can you check the logs of a package, and see what the packager say when changing its status?
<Remdul> navarone: any ideas?
<Broam> powerj:  lemme just search synaptic a few times
<Toma-> powerj: theres a changelog part in synaptic when you click the package
<Broam> powerj:  Is this an EFI -based machine?
<Broam> Toma-: well let's read that , shall we?
<powerj> Broam, no efi boot, and nothing exiting in changelog
<khalif> I'm trying to hide the GRUB menu on boot up: from the terminal I styped sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst  The instructions that I found said to uncomment the hiddenmenu line. I did that and rebooted, but the grub menu still showed. Whaat did I do wrong?
<Toma-> ...
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Can somebody help me set up PPP with CHAP MD5?
<powerj> Maby its the other packages that fight hotplug that will have some exiting in their changelog
<Broam> powerj: conflicts with usbmgr
<khalif> And yes I did save the file... :O
<ubuntu> evidentally people are working hard to crack the xbox 360 for linux use
<tritium> powerj, udev is replacing hotplug
<ubuntu> would be nice 3 core comp
<Toma-> ubuntu: yeh so it wont crash as much XD
<powerj> These packages are beeing removed if i try to install hotplug: gnome-volume-manager hal hal-device-manager hwdb-client initramfs-tools
<powerj>   ubuntu-desktop udev update-notifier usplash
<powerj> tritium, but udev is not loading any firmware at all.
<ajmitch> powerj: you're on dapper, right?
<navarone> Remdul, still looking thru threads...slow going...:)
<Broam> ajmitch: powerj is on dapper
<ajmitch> powerj: why are you trying to install hotplug?
<Remdul> navarone: Thank you for looking. :)
<navarone> is it laptop?
<wby87> hi, another question, I have a pentium d cpu running, should i get the 64-bit version? whats the difference between the regular 32 and 64? will my system run significantly faster?
<powerj> ajmitch, yes.
<ajmitch> powerj: as tritium said, udev is replacing it
<Broam> wby87:  I don't think you can run the 64-bit version...
<ajmitch> so the simple answer is "don't"
<Broam> wby87: Maybe I'm wrong
* odla wonders if people asking questions regarding dapper should be using dapper
<burnhamd> anyone here use the composite manager
<burnhamd> xcompmgr?
<powerj> ajmitch, becouse udev cant handle firmware loading.
<Broam> ajmitch: how do we get firmware to load then?
<ajmitch> powerj: you need to have the firmware in a different directory
<Broam> odla: How else we gonna learn
<odla> RTM?
<wby87> why not? i think pintium d has the xmt64 thing build in? so it is a 64 cpu right?
<orian> i neede an updated sources list for apt-get
<CaptainMorgan> yo
<ajmitch> you have been following the ubuntu-devel list, right? :)
<Broam> wby87: If it does, you can try the 64 bit version
* odla hopes everyone noticed he left out the 'F'
<Broam> ajmitch: On occaision
<odla> if you're running dapper you should be reading manuals
<burnhamd> i use 64bit
<wby87> will it be alot faster? or just a mild increasement?
<burnhamd> it is faster
<ajmitch> odla: nah, manuals don't keep up
<powerj> ajmitch, when a module is loaded into the kernel, that require some firmware, the kernel will put an hotplug action == also an udev action, to an netlinkbus, the hotplug packaga walks his configs, and sees that a firmware is required, he copy the firmware into an entry in /sys fs.
<burnhamd> but you have to chroot in to 32bit to use some apps
<ajmitch> powerj: I understand how the firmware loading worked
<transgress> i didn't notice a huge change between 64bit and 32bit to be honest... i mean there was enough of an increase to just notice... but not a lot IMHO.
<powerj> ajmitch, actually monitoring with strace shows noting even wanting to see a firmware.
<ajmitch> powerj: you need to put it in /lib/firmware
<burnhamd> mild increasement
<powerj> I have.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> What do I need to play WMV/ASF files?
<powerj> ajmitch, but still.
<burnhamd> I would go 32bit unless you have too much ram
<navarone> Remdul, you tried "pci=noacpi"...?
<jgrieves> does anyone know if the cursors menu in > pref > mouse picks up .pcf fonts?
<ClayG> how do i boot from floppy if my cdroom isn't bootable? is there a prog like rawright that ubuntu uses?
<orian> i neede an updated sources list for apt-get
<Remdul> navarone: Yeah, I'll try again though
<powerj> ajmitch, another idea?
<trkorecky> Can someone guide me through setting up a dedicated Half-Life 2 server?
<djk_> ubotu tell orian about sources
<wby87> i have 2 gig, but i don't planning on doing anything fancy, i just want to learn linux in a "friendly" enviroment, so maybe i should just get the 32 ones?
<burnhamd> i would
<felipe_> Hello, somebody know how to make the menus in gnome transparent like the panels?
<wby87> ok, got it, thanks
<ajmitch> powerj: assuming you have the latest packages (including kernel, udev, module-init-tools, etc), you've put files in the right place, and it still doesn't work
<Remdul> navarone: no go
<burnhamd> you can use wine and my favorite OPERA with 32 bit
<navarone> Remdul, might wan to check if bios is set for PnP...I think it should be disabled...dunno if that has anythign to do with it
<ajmitch> then maybe you can file a bug
<wby87> opera the browser?
<Toma-> burnhamd: opera has been released for linux for sometime now
<burnhamd> yea
<Toma-> no need for wine
<Remdul> navarone: I dont think I have anything like that in the bios
<burnhamd> to TOMA yea but it is hard to get running under 64bit mode
<Broam> Remdul:  Navarone has a point.  You want to make sure that your BIOS settings aren't trying to fake out Win 95. Usually there's a "PNP OS" or "report No FDD for Win 95' and other silliness
<SuperID> I need to install libqt0-ruby1.8  Qt bindings for Ruby.  I searched with synaptic but cannot find it.  Can anyone recommend a repository that might provide this?
<djk_> ClayG: http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<powerj> ajmitch, i use a custom kernel, but everyting else is latest.
<wby87> ic, but i've been using firefox for a while now, kinda hard to switch:)
<Remdul> Broam: I'll check again real fast
<powerj> ajmitch, 2.6.14-cks3
<ClayG> nm
<felipe_> in which repository can I find the xbindkeys?
<jgrieves> does anyone know if the cursors menu in > pref > mouse picks up .pcf fonts?
<ClayG> it just occured to me,
<ClayG> I'm an idiot
<chrisx1> omfg just had massive spider crawl on my hand
<chrisx1> :|
* Broam is an idiot too, but he doesn't let it get to him
<djk_> ClayG: that's a solution too ;)
<ClayG> I just made a bootdisk for a slackware install, I dont know what made not think of using it
<clemslacker> anybody had the problem of dvdshrink not recognizing their drive?
<ajmitch> powerj: you'll probably run into problems with a custom kernel then
<Broam> Since there's been some turnover, can anyone give me an idea of the best way to proceed on rescuing my / partition on a fresh Breezy install that has a corrupt superblock?
<ajmitch> powerj: you have tried with the kernel in dapper?
<Broam> And no, I can't put the drive in another machine
<powerj> ajmitch, it works perfectly before.
<ajmitch> that was before :)
<robnyc> Hello, i downloaded mp3s with apollon and i installed the mp3 stuff and i still cant find it to play it
* Broam can't find e2fsck on the breezy install
<trkorecky> Can anyone help me install and run a dedicated server for Half-Life 2?
<bimberi> SuperID: libqt0-ruby1.8 is in the universe repository
<SCMark> well I was able to get 1600x1054 at 57Hz.  Any Idea how to get this thing running at 60Hz?
<ClayG> if a distro only had fvwm for a windows manager what display manager would you suspect it of having?
<SCMark> I've got a dell 2005FPW
<Broam> ClayG:  The only distro I've seen that did that was like Solaris 6
<powerj> ajmitch,  i am looking into kernel sources.
<ajmitch> Broam: e2fsck is in /sbin
<powerj> ajmitch, trying to find a custum ubuntu patch to apply.
<Broam> trkorecky: Is there a linux build?  if not you will need wine
<Broam> ajmitch: On the install CD?
<SCMark> and who was it that wanted to know how to get native resolution in this thing?
<Toma-> ClayG: xdm
<Coweater> ClayG: there is no "display manager"
<SuperID> bimberi:  hmmm....I seem to have both source and binary universe repositorys enabled...but synaptic doesn't list anything for libqt0
<trkorecky> Broam: I believe so, as I've seen others running a linux server
<kuraia> has anybody installed qemu?
<sorush20> guys I don't get it here is the repository directory using adept I have figured out the syntax of the repository addition but It just will not update when I click on fetch updates? any ideas here is the repository http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/
<ajmitch> Broam: um.. possibly? :) I'd try the live cd if you have one
<ajmitch> powerj: there are several patches applied
<kuraia> has anyody installed qemu?
<Oceansblue> Any FlightGear people on line?
<Broam> ajmitch: I'll have to find a blank CD then.  I have an old SuSE Live CD (9.1).  Maybe that'll work
<kuraia> has anybody installed qemu?
<powerj> ajmitch, 2.6.15 is that one released yey?
<powerj> yet?
<Remdul> navarone: PNP = Plug and Play OS?
<Broam> Remdul:  PNP = plug and play OS yes
<Broam> Remdul:  Try changing that
<Remdul> Broam: it was on Yes
<bimberi> SuperID: hm, should be there, it's on all architectures - http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/interpreters/libqt0-ruby1.8
<Broam> Hahahaha nice
<Broam> My laptop is booting the install CD, and froze at the second period
<Remdul>  Broam: Made no difference.
<Broam> This thing is a DOG
<Broam> Remdul:  bleh
<Remdul> Broam: I'm sorry
<hcatlin_> how do i launch gnome (its installed) after i set it to not auto-launch on boot.
<hcatlin_> ?
<tag> I'm trying to use cpan, on a pretty fresh install, it won't install any packages because it claims it's unable to write makefiles from Makefile.PL
<Broam> Remdul:  Unless you want to try *everything* all at once...I'm out of ideas
<bimberi> hcatlin_: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<kuraia> has anybody installed qemu?
<kuraia> has anybody installed qemu?
<tag> ExtUtils::MakeMaker exists, and it always actually writes the makefile so far as I can tell
<Broam> kuraia: I do not have that installed, mil disculpas
<tag> but for some reason, cpan think's its returning a bad status
<SuperID> bimberi, not to be obtuse....but shouldn't apt-get install libqt0-ruby* work?
<Remdul> Broam: I really appreciate ya trying to help me. I appreciate it greatly.
<tag> I've had this problem on another machine I was running ubuntu on - but I've had others work fine - any ideas what's missing?
<Broam> Remdul:  No problem.  I'm trying as much as I can, this place is fast-paced!
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<bimberi> SuperID: no, wildcards don't work
<jgrieves> anyone know how to install individual cursors in gnome
<Remdul> Broam: I noticed. You're helping a lot of people out at once
<SuperID> hah ok ty
<Broam> Remdul:  95wpm and no love on the superblock
<fr500> tag, what was the prob?
* Broam dies laughing...suspend to disk then resume makes the laptop come back to life!
<Remdul> Broam: Nice! Not sure what the superblock is though
<tag> fr500: I just explained the problem.
<Broam> Superblock is the main...um...information table for where stuff is stored on the hard disks
<Broam> Mine is fubar on this laptop
<Broam> And the problem is
<Remdul> Ah! lol, aight.
<Broam> the program which I should be able to use to fix it?  On that partition
<tag> I'm trying to use cpan, on a pretty fresh install, it won't install any packages because it claims it's unable to write makefiles from Makefile.PL
<Remdul> That cant be good.
<tag> but for some reason, cpan think's its returning a bad status
<Broam> So I've been looking for it on the install CD.  ajmitch pointed me to the right spot.
<tag> ExtUtils::MakeMaker exists, and it always actually writes the makefile so far as I can tell
<tag> I've had this problem on another machine I was running ubuntu on - but I've had others work fine - any ideas what's missing?
<tag> there
<tag> I've repeated my explanation :-)
<navarone> Remdul, how old is puter?
<fr500> was it a fresh install in the case that worked too?
<Remdul> navarone: 2002, I *think* I got it from a friend
<basti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/450365
<basti> can someome help me with that?
<Remdul> navarone: Possibly a 2001, but I dont think that old
<jgrieves> anyone know how to install individual cursors in gnome
<jgrieves> i.e i want to throw a cursor into the gnome-panel
<ajmitch> Broam: ext2/3 should store multiple superblocks if only that one is broken
<jgrieves> Mouse > cursors
<jgrieves> and i hav eno idea where it is storing it
<Broam> tag: Makefiles are teh voodoo
<Broam> ajmitch:  problem is that e2fsck is on the partition that is fubar
<tag> no they aren't
<Broam> ajmitch: So I can't fix it because I have to unmount the partition first
<tag> makefiles are simple
<Broam> tag:  Always were to me.  That and VHDL. :P
<tag> the point is, ExtUtils::MakeMaker writes the makefile
<jgrieves> perahps its in .icons
<tag> and this only happens in ubuntu
<tag> and it only happens in some ubuntu installs
<Broam> tag:  and the MakeMaker is crashing?
<Broam> tag:  Maybe you have a bum version of MakeMaker?
<tag> does a bum version of MakeMaker come with breezy?
<Broam> tag:  I hope not!
<Broam> tag:  Try seeing if there is an update on backports
<orian> i did su, entered root password, than cfdisk, and i got this : Opened disk read-only - you have no permission to write
<admod> !help
<Broam> orian:  you need to remount the drive RW
<tag> Broam: Seems to be up to date here (including backports)
<orian> it is rw
<Broam> orian:  It took me a bit of staring at the man pages and playing with mount to get it to go.  I recommend mount -v (for verbose mode) and -f (for fake)
<jay> whats the best way to do a podcast from linux
<jay> is it just audacity?
<Broam> orian:  That's really odd.  Usually fstab does not lie
<Broam> orian:  you may not be able to run cfdisk on a mounted parition (fsck doesn't let you)
<Gunblade> How can i upgrade firefox?
<admod> ::stabs fstab::  dont lie again
<orian> /dev/sda3 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<Broam> Gunblade:  Are you running Breezy?
<Gunblade> 5.10
<admod> thats breezy
<djk_|away> what does "clearing orphaned inode" mean?
<fworp> anyone here know anything about breezy-ppc? ive just gotten through the setup, and when i go to sudo, it says 'sudo: unable to lookup gilligan via gethostbyname(), where gilligan is the hostname i setup when i installed it. I think it has something to do with choosing airport as the default network interface
<sorush20> anyone here got the breezy backports?
<sorush20> because I just managed to get mine ...
<Broam> YES  IT IS FSCKING
<JesusSaves> hey guys
<Broam> although I should have umounted it first
<JesusSaves> how can i install a .rpm file in ubuntu?
<navarone> Remdul,  do you have raid scsi components?
<nekrataal> hey
<sorush20> would I be true in saying every one would like to become friends with their idol?
<Gunblade> How do i update firefox to 1.5?
<Broam> Gunblade: The official word is "wait."  I've seen 2 or 3 tricks to do the upgrade now but you have to be determined
<Remdul> navarone: Not to my knowledge
<Broam> JesusSaves: Use 'alien'
<factotum> hehe, just freaked out my wife, running her copy of photoshop 7 with xoffice hehe
<nekrataal> i have a webcam conected to my usb port, it is detected in Device Manager, but how can i use it?
<jgrieves> does anyone know where cursors are stored and what type of file it is?
<jgrieves> compiled my cursors but i want gnome to pick them up
<sorush20> Gunblade: you can't unless you change your repositories to the development version dapper..
<Broam> ubotu, tell JesusSaves about alien
<nekostar> eh ok
<Gunblade> Broam: ok thanks
<tritium> JesusSaves, are you sure there's not .deb of what you want to install?
<nekostar> so i had windows on primary partition first then installed ubuntu for double boot
<orian> which command do i have else than cfdisk to edit my partitions? since cfdisk doesnt work now
<Broam> Gunblade:  Sorry that's not the best response.  It will be in Breezy once it's finalized in Dapper
<orian> it worked before
<nekostar> then windows got pissy so i had to just reinstall it
<nekostar> is grub still gonna be in the mbr?
<nekostar> and if not how do i get it back in there?
<mherweg> orian: fdisk
<Broam> BWAHAHAHA FIXED
* Broam tries not to dance too loudly
<mherweg> orian: boot knoppix and use cfdisk or qtparted
<jgrieves> compiled my cursors but i want gnome to pick them up
<jgrieves> does anyone know where cursors are stored and what type of file it is?
<Broam> orian:  gparted also is on the install disk IIRC
<interval> hi!
<Broam> jgrieves:  No clue, I'm sorry.  You might be able to dig in /usr/bin/X11
<orian> which command to use if i wanna see how much GB i have used in some directory?
<navarone> Remdul, I am readinga  thread with Debian 3.0 as subject and loading modules at installation. Is there a way to specify module to use at install...gdth specifically...? Broam?
<jgrieves> Broam yep bin digging htere :)
<jgrieves> Broam i can't believe i can't find spec online  @ gnome
<icerabbit> I have a quick question about Ubuntu.
<Remdul> navarone: I have no clue...
<Broam> jgrieves: Hmm.  That's really odd
<icerabbit> I've searched the forums to no avail, and request your help as a last resort. I have an ATI Radeon X800 Pro. For some reason, X wont work. I tried "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" then selecting the Vesa Driver, but that doesnt work either. Any suggestions please?
<jgrieves> Broam maybe i'm just a bad searcher :\
<bimberi> orian: du -sh /path/to/dir
<tritium> icerabbit, you followed the wiki page for ati?
<chrisx1> YAY
<chrisx1> ty
<chrisx1> ops
<Broam> icerabbit: Have you tried using the free driver, or if not, have you tried using the binary driver?
<chrisx1> wrong window
<chrisx1> lolz
<navarone> Broam>take a look here and see if it is in any way applicable to Remdul  http://www.debianhelp.org/Article3027.html
<Broam> will do.
<Broam> Sonofa..IT'S STILL CORRUPT
<icerabbit> free driver, and binary driver? I have tried neither...
<tritium> !tell icerabbit about ati
<tritium> JesusSaves, which .rpm are you trying to install?
<navarone> Remdul, did you try gdth=disable a sa install flag?
<Broam> Navarone:  I sent that to him.
<ryanpg> hi, what mail lists are "required" for keeping up with dapper, including announcements and warnings?
<tritium> ryanpg, ubuntu-devel, primarily
<Broam> ajmitch: I have a laptop partition here that's used for suspend to disk.  Do I just tell /etc/fstab to not mount it?
<icerabbit> i've already tried "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" but it says that it cant find xorg-driver-fglrx
<prg> Hi can someone tell me what file to edit to change the boot loader default OS?
<tritium> icerabbit, then follow the wiki, and make sure you've installed the necessary packages
<Broam> icerabbit:  are you stuck in terminal mode?
<navarone> Broam> I am not sure what hardware he has but the gdth reference seesm to suggest he has a scsi device or raid controller
<tritium> prg, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Broam> navarone:  Yeah, I tried giving him that line and he wasn't able to get any love
<nickrud> ryanpg, dapper-changes can be interesting
<Broam> Remdul: Can you crack the case for me?
<icerabbit> Yes broam, i am stuck in terminal
<Broam> icerabbit: Do you have another video card you can swap in?
<icerabbit> nope
<Broam> Usually the case. ;(
<Remdul> Broam: Already open
<tritium> icerabbit, you need both linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and xorg-driver-fglrx
<QMario> Is this a scam for a free domain name?
<QMario>  http://www.freedomain.co.nr/basic.php
<Broam> QMario: I wouldn't know, this is a channel about ubntu
<Remdul> navarone: I have, and sorry about that, went to talk to my folks a minute
<QMario> If it is, how do I get a free domain name for a Ubuntu FTP Server?
<navarone> Braom> i don't suppose a biod update will give any love either...?
<Broam> navarone: It might actually
<navarone> bios*
<icerabbit> how exactly would i get them tritium?
<QMario> Me?
<tritium> icerabbit, which processor do you have?
<QMario> Hello Broam!!! :)
<icerabbit> 64bit
<tritium> icerabbit, which one?
<icerabbit> athlon 64
<Broam> hahah.
* Broam is an idiot
<QMario> Why?
* Broam was getting errors trying to mount the backup hard drive WHICH HE REMOVED
<QMario> Hee hee hee!!! :)
<navarone> d'oh
<ryanpg> tritium, nickrud are people generally alerted to possible (likely) breakage on those lists? like "don't update for a few days" kinda warnings?
<QMario> He?
<Broam> Yeah, theodora has two drives
<bobbyd> hi
<khalif> What does -xjf mean when using the Terminal
<Remdul> Broam: The case is already open because I was trying different harddrives to fix the problem earlier
<jay> anyone using audacity here
* Broam names all his computers.  He has a girlfriend.  One of his computers has the same name, so Broam renamed the girlfriend.
<tritium> ryanpg, it hsa been broken lately, as is usually the case early in development
<nickrud> ryanpg, no, not that I've seen.
<bobbyd> does anyone here use a digital video camera under ubuntu? I want to buy a firewire camera to do live video capture, any suggestins?
<jay> how do u move tracks around
<djk_|away> what does "clearing orphaned inode" mean?
<ryanpg> tritium, do you know what's broken now?
<jay> so they don't start all at the same time
<QMario> Broam, a REAL girlfriend?
* Broam nods
<sorush20> goodnight everyone
<Broam> Her daddy gave me this laptop
<QMario> Do you mean a human?
<Broam> sorry we couldn't help sorush
* Broam nods
<tritium> ryanpg, no, sorry
<QMario> Oh okay!
<icerabbit> hmmm, so i suppose I'll have to download linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and xorg-driver-fglrx through the console?
<ryanpg> k, thanks tritium and nickrud
<navarone> Remdul, are you familar with flashing bios on motherboard? There is s lim chance that may help. I upgraded before installing to get LBA for my large drives
<Broam> icerabbit:  Do you know what kernel version you're running?  I can give you the name of the packages
<icerabbit> 2.86
<Remdul> navarone: I am not, unfortunately.
<jay> anyone
<egon_spengler> khalif, -xjf means for tar to extract the file using bzip instead of gzip and preserve filenames/paths
<tritium> icerabbit, apt-cache search linux-amd64, and look for an appropriate kernel meta-package (e.g. linux-amd64-generic, linux-amd64-k8)
<tritium> icerabbit, those will depend on and pull in a matching linux-restricted-modules when you install them
<nickrud> ryanpg, it seems to me that the last two releases were pretty broken, up until about 2 months before release (this is just a casual observation from the outside)
<USCRyan> can anyone help me with some problems im having installing my nividia drivers?
<tritium> icerabbit, or did you install a 32-bit version?
<Broam> icerabbit:  apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<icerabbit> no, i installed the proper 64bit version
<JesusSaves> i'm tryin to install tightvnc
<JesusSaves> what is alien?
<prg> A question about grub again:  So, if I have two options at boot, and I want the default to be the second I just set the value for 'default' to be 1..correct?
<burnhamd> what problems with nvidia
<Broam> JesusSaves:  alien is a program that converts RPM to DEV
<Broam> ubotu, tell burnhamd about nvidia
<navarone> Remdul> When you next reboot take a note of what bios version you are using. It should be something like Award Bios oe Ami bios...and will give the version number. Try and find it and google for update. Usually can get at motherboard manfacturers website...check motherboard while case is open for name...If you find it the website should have instructions for upgrading
<mherweg> alien is a converter e.g. from rpm to deb
<Broam> Remdul: You will have more luck looking on Compaq's website.
<fworp> ok, maybe i should pose the question differently. I want to use my dialup modem to connect to the internet. I specified a random network interface as the default when asked by the setup utility. Is there some way to let ubuntu know that i dont want to use either? Using the wifi interface where there is no network for me to connect to seems to be screwing up my ability to sudo
<Broam> Remdul:  And you will need a floppy disk
<USCRyan> burnhamd, i init 1 to get to runlevel 1 to install it, and it tells me i need the kernel source to compile the installation?
<tritium> JesusSaves, tigthvnc is in the repos.  No need to install the .rpm
<icerabbit> ok guys... thanks a lot for the help! I'll be sure to come back with results!
<Broam> fworp:  Add a network monitor to one of your gnome panels
<Remdul> Broam: I dont have a floppy drive
<fworp> Broam: how do i do that? does it require root privilages?
<tritium> USCRyan, you should be using the ubuntu packages
<Broam> Remdul: Hmmmm...I wonder how you flash bios on those things.  Maybe CD-Rom will work too
<Broam> fworp:  right-click one of your panels in gnome (you are using gnome, right?)
<JesusSaves> tritium how do i start it?
<Remdul> navarone: Thank you very much. I will try this
<fworp> Broam: yeah
<tritium> JesusSaves, did you install it?
<USCRyan> tritium, how do i do that? i just downloaded the driver off the site, went to run level 1 and tried to run it
<Broam> fworp: select "add to panel..." and scroll down until you see Network Monitor
<JesusSaves> i don't think so
<tritium> !tell USCRyan about nvidia
<Broam> fworp: it's under system and hardware
<JesusSaves> where can i find it?
<USCRyan> thanks
<tritium> JesusSaves, apt-cache search tightvnc
<navarone> Remdul, it is easier than it seems...you need to copy updated bios to bootable floppy and possible have update tool copied over on floppy as well. I used Asus aflash.exe It does the actual flashing and may offer to save current bios to saem floppy in case anything goes pearshaped
<prg> Hi can someone answer a grub question?
<Toma-> !info tightvnc
<Toma-> *ubotu* Package 'tightvnc' does not exist. :(
<Remdul> navarone: will cds work?
<tritium> USCRyan, tell Reggie Bush that pushing a Q.B. over the goal line is against the rules ;)
<Broam> fworp: I know it seems dumb, but it's the only way I can think of
<Broam> Toma:  There may be another VNC client he can use.  Search synaptic?
<navarone> Remdul...no idea...floppy is general media to use
<Toma-> xvncviewer
<Toma-> is the best bet
<Remdul> navarone: I will just have to go buy a floppydrive then. Thanks a lot for your help!
<tritium> Toma-, wrong package name
<navarone> lol
<Broam> Remdul: You *may* be able to boot off of CD if you know how to get one of those things to do El Torito
<Remdul> Broam: I have no clue how to.
<Toma-> the best one is simple "vnc-common" tho
<tritium> JesusSaves, you want the server?
<tritium> !info tightvncserver
<Broam> Remdul:  Sometimes CD burning programs allow you to burn like a bootable floppy
<ubotu> tightvncserver: (virtual network computing server software), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.9-6build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 610 kB, Installed size: 1364 kB
<Toma-> oh he needs a server?
<Broam> Stupid question time!
<JesusSaves> yes i just want the server
<Remdul> Broam: I'll look around, see what I cant do.
<JesusSaves> ok how do i run and install the server
<Toma-> ahhh sorry
<navarone> Broam...maybe get all files and make image...then burn image to cd?
<JesusSaves> i mean the viewer would be cool to check out
<Broam> navarone:  I'm thinking that.
<jgrieves> Broam Do you know if Mouse is from applets?
<djk_> what does "clearing orphaned inode" mean?
<JesusSaves> but really the server is better
<jgrieves> Broam gnome-applets
<Broam> jgrieves: No clue.  I'm the kind of idiot that can't figure out how to switch out gnome for xfce4 after I install the package
<tritium> JesusSaves, make sure you've enabled universe and updated, and then "sudo aptitude install tightvncserver"
<jgrieves> Broam haha
<navarone> Remdul, are you using this computer as dual boot?
<Broam> jgrieves: Possibly
<Toma-> ahhhhh the viewer is "xtightvncviewer" ....what a silly package name
<xiaogil> why when i use firefox to see the page http://ndweb.iis.sinica.edu.tw/archaeo2_public/Include/GetImage_FileName.jsp?filename=R024974ccwa&type=3, i get a big image, and when i try to read it with wget, i get a small image ?
<Remdul> navarone: No, I only want ubuntu installed on it
<seife`> wich program u guys recommend me to part my hard drive?
<JesusSaves> how do i run these programs?
<tritium> !tell JesusSaves about repositories
<JesusSaves> seife, fdisk
<Broam> seife`:  Do you have any data on the disk you want to save?
<tritium> follow that to enable universe
<seife`> Broam, no i just installed ubuntu on the full disk, i mean its just one partition
<Broam> xiaogil:  the page might be sending you a different image?
<seife`> but i want to remove a part of this partition
<seife`> and create another new one
<Broam> seife`:  Aha.  And you want to make a second partition?  Hmm.
<seife`> can i do that?
<xiaogil> Broam: it's amazing, isn't it ?
<djk_> tritium: what does 'clearing orphaned inode' mean?
<Broam> seife`:  I believe so, don't quote me.  If nothing else, you could use gparted or something like that
<Broam> seife`;  WAit.  I'm an idiot. Yes, you can.
<navarone> seife> you can go thru install process...do the partitioning...ie. resize existing and then back out of install when changes to partitions are written?
<xiaogil> Broam: how to download the big image with a command line then ?
<tritium> djk_, you're running fsck?
<Broam> djk:  Ever have a windows installation complain about lost chains that became CHK files?  Same thing
<seife`> what can i do
<Toma-> !vnc
<ubotu> I guess vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<Broam> xiaogil: Try giving it the same user agent string
<xiaogil> Broam: what do you mean ?
<seife`> Broam, what can i do man
<tritium> JesusSaves, does that give you enough info to get started?
<jgrieves> how do you make a symbolic link to a directory
<jgrieves> ln -?
<Broam> xiaogil: Every browswer sends information about what program it is to the website
<xspades> ln -s target shortcut
<Broam> xiaogil: You need to send the same user agent string that firefox sends with wget
<jgrieves> xspades doesn't work for directories/
<jgrieves> ?
<xspades> it does
<Broam> seife`:  I would say short of anything else anyone tells you, you might be able to use the installer to repartition
<xspades> ln -s /usr/bin ~/bin
<jgrieves> xspades hmm
<Broam> seife`:  But that's not exactly the most elegant solution
<xiaogil> Broam: how to know this user agent ?
<djk_> tritium: no, was during bootup..
<seife`> give me another solution, i cant use a program?
<jgrieves> xspades yeah brian fart
<jgrieves> xspades had trailing /
<tritium> djk_, did you not shutdown properly?
<Broam> seife`:  yeah, you can.   Try gparted or fdisk
<djk_> tritium: no, was forced to use the resetbutton :(
<tritium> ah, ok
<Broam> seife`:  The problem is that it may be difficult to do so while you have the thing mounted
<ryanpg> later all
* tritium opens the windows in #ubuntu to clear out jgrieves' brain fart
<djk_> tritium: for some unknown reason to me suddenly the load average went from 0.10 to over 15
<jgrieves> tritium thanks :)
<Broam> Stupid question time.
<seife`> Broam, what u mean wt.
<tritium> djk_, wow
<djk_> tritium: absolutely nothing worked anymore
<Broam> seife`:  You can't edit a disk you're using at the time.  That's why I said try the installer--you need to boot off of something else
<navarone> seife> try gparted...not sure if you need to use a boot cd or floppy though if you want to work on mounted partition
<Broam> Stupid question time: How do I get a breezy install to use XFCE4?  I'm fairly sure I have the package installed
<JesusSaves> wow that system package manager is nice
<JesusSaves> now i can install g++
<JesusSaves> finally
<Broam> JesusSaves: Ain't it?
<seife`> how i part the disk with the installer? ;/
<navarone> Broam...at login click session and choose xfce
<xspades> Broam, select xfce on gdm login as the session
<tritium> JesusSaves, you're easiest solution is to install build-essential
<tritium> Broam, you installed xubuntu-desktop already?
<Broam> please tell me it's not that stupid
<Broam> please tell me I have an IQ above 60
<xiaogil> Broam: it seems that tcpdump could do the job but i don't understand how to use it...
<Broam> xiaogil:  I know there's a way to specify it.  Try reading the man pages?
<JesusSaves> build essential?
<JesusSaves> what is that
<djk_> Broam: well _if_ you have it installed, just select it in gdm/kdm next time
<Broam> JesusSaves: That's essential for compiling stuff
<JesusSaves> so it seems like that system program manager is real nice don't even need any rpms
<bimberi> !info build-essential
* Broam really IS an idiot
<xiaogil> Broam: yes I'm trying, but I don't get it
<JesusSaves> oh where can i get it?
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Broam> tritum:  yeah
<tritium> JesusSaves, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Broam> Okay, after that bout of stupidity, I need a soda
<JesusSaves> are there server essentials too? like php, mysql, apache ?
<djk_> tritium: so what is the inode message?
<Broam> I remember having to hack certain files in SuSE to use XDM instead of GDM because I didn't have enough memory
<JesusSaves> i'm running ubuntu using VMWARE, do you recommend keeping it that way for a webserver?
<nickrud> JesusSaves, you can search for packages in the package manager by hitting control-f (try mysql, etc)
<tritium> JesusSaves, on the other hand, you may prefer to use the gui front end, synaptic (Sytem->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager)
<JesusSaves> yeah but if there were just a list of servers it would be nice
<JesusSaves> yes tritium i'm using it thanks
<JesusSaves> i am not a console lover
<Broam> JesusSaves: There is, it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
* Broam loves the console with both hands
<JesusSaves> uhh ?
<JesusSaves> i love GUIs
<JesusSaves> what is a good editor to make GUI apps for linux?
<tritium> djk_, just an error with your filesystem since you shutdown abruptly
<Broam> JesusSaves:  You will probably want the Glade interface designer
<JesusSaves> kdevelop?
<Broam> djk_:  I wouldn't worry aobut that orphaned inode
<JesusSaves> ok got it, is it easy to port with windows?
<Broam> JesusSaves:  (re: kdevelop) That's probably only useful if you're using KDE
<djk_> Broam: i don't worry ;) i just want to know :)
<JesusSaves> oh i'm using gnome
<JesusSaves> i love ubuntu, it feels just like windows
<tritium> JesusSaves, there's anjuta for gnome
<JesusSaves> only its linux
<JesusSaves> anjuta is good?
<djk_> tritium: so basically it just told me that it fixed the error?
<Broam> JesusSaves: I know GTK+ is portable to Windows; I don't know if glade designs GTK+ stuff.  I was going to do some linux coding but I decided I'd rather get good at using the system first
<JesusSaves> cross-platform ?
<tritium> djk_, yes
<rhouse> anjuta is pretty nice
<Broam> Holy heck XFCE is fast
<JesusSaves> yeah i am a Windows developer
<djk_> tritium: good thanks, never had to use the resetbutton with linux before..
* Broam does C-hash dot net at work
<JesusSaves> just thought i'd try out ubuntu
<Broam> And yes, I heart the mono
<tritium> heh, hadn't seen it called C-hash before
<Broam> JesusSaves: I love ubuntu.  It's great.  I can't do everything but I love finding out where things are and going "wow, that was so easy..."
<Broam> I just read that today too, the C-hash thing
* Broam wishes he could mangle up MIME types to change default applications, but it's not pressing
<tritium> not C-sharp?
<Broam> It's really C-sharp (C#) but I like C-hash
<rev> hi
<Broam> it summs up some of the more esoteric parts of the language nicely :)
<johnblackhorse> tritium: it is C-pound and don't you forget it!
<Broam> C-tic-tac-toe
<tritium> johnblackhorse, ha, okay
<tritium> And Pink Floyd sang "no dock sockasm in the clossroom" too
<rev> i have a fresh install of kubuntu. i can't get any root access
<JesusSaves> ahhhh nautulus just crashed
<dashinho> Hello, I have a question. Shipit shipped me like one year a go Ubuntu 4.10, now I want to install it (1 year later)... After I install it can I update it to the 5.10 ?
<Broam> rev:  You should be able to just do kdesu
<Broam> and use your password for your user
<crimsun> dashinho: yes, but you have to do a bit of tweaking on your own
<Broam> dashinho: Yes.  You will need to change your /etc/apt/sources.list, plus some tweaking
<xspades> dashinho, update sources.list to breezy, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<rev> says kdesu is not a command
<dashinho> xspades, thats all?
<rev> rev@box1:~$ su
<rev> Password:
<rev> su: Authentication failure
<rev> Sorry.
<rev> rev@box1:~$
<JesusSaves> ok i installed a bunch of stuff using that system packager thing, now how do i run tightvnc server?
<JesusSaves> i don't see it on my applications list
<Broam> JesusSaves: apt-get install menu
<Broam> rev:  try sudo su
<Broam> yes, that works
<xspades> dashinho, pretty much, ubuntuguide.org has an entry for upgrading from warty/hoary to breezy
<linux_newb> how do i install kde
<johnblackhorse> ubotu: tell rev about sudo
<rev> sudo workd
<icerabbit> Not sure if you still remember me Broam, it was only a few seconds ago, but when i use "apt-get install xserver-xorg-drive-ati" i get a return saying it cant find the package
<Broam> ubotu, tell linux_newb about kde
<linux_newb> ty
<johnblackhorse> Broam: please do not advise that, it is redundant. sudo -i  does the same thing
<Broam> icerabbit: I'm not that forgetful...yet
<JesusSaves>  Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<JesusSaves> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Broam> johnblackhorse: really?  Hmm.
<dashinho> Is a better idea to download 5.10 iso's and burn it into a CD?
<bimberi> dashinho: yes, if that's feasible
<crimsun> dashinho: yes
<JesusSaves> tritium, u there?
<Broam> Neat.
<JesusSaves> i installed g++, but how do i get it to work... along with tightvnc server?
<dashinho> well, then i am going to do that on this night.
<JesusSaves> at least i think I did
<tritium> yes, JesusSaves.  What's up?
<tritium> JesusSaves, do you have a c++ program you'd like to compile with g++?
<icerabbit> is there anyway that i could download the fglrx driver through the console?
<Broam> Oh wow, that's so much better
<tritium> icerabbit, yes.  sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Gunblade> Can anyone help me with installing a Teamspeak sserver? I get as far as basically extracting it.... <_<;
<crimsun> (note that semantically ''sudo -s'' is closer to ''sudo su'')
<icerabbit> thank you tritium
<Broam> icerabbit:  You know how to switch between TTY's right?
<icerabbit> No... What is a TTY Broam?
<icerabbit> or wait.. ill google it
<navarone> Okay...I am off...take care folks
<dashinho> Another litle thing. I am planning on downloading kubuntu. If I dont like it, can I install gnome on it ?
<Broam> Well, by default in ubuntu you have 6 text logins on a box
<crimsun> dashinho: yes
<Broam> Ctrl-Alt-F1 through F6
<icerabbit> ooooh so i see
<Broam> Ctrl-Alt-F7 is your GUI
<Ishotweb> hello everyone
<Broam> It's so useful when something hangs your GUI to step out into a text login and kill it
<JesusSaves> tritium yep
<JesusSaves> i guess i have to use full path
<tritium> icerabbit, you got linux-amd64-generic or -k8 installed (along with linux-restricted-modules)?
<dashinho> k thank you guys!
<tritium> JesusSaves, ok, sounds like you're figuring it out
<JesusSaves> tritium, what about the tightvnc viewer? like where does this stuff install to?
<icerabbit> Broam: I'll keep that in mind when I get X to actually work
<icerabbit> tritium: yes i installed it
<tritium> JesusSaves, "dpkg -L tightvncserver" will list all the files in the package
<tritium> icerabbit, good deal
<Gunblade> Can anyone help me with installing a Teamspeak sserver? I get as far as basically extracting it....
<jgrieves> dang it
<jgrieves> why can't i get mouse prefernces to pick up /usr/share/gnome/cursor-fonts/
<jesse_> Can Someone Help Me With Getting Limewire on my computer
<Ishotweb> can someone help me out? i'm very new to Ubuntu, and linux in general, trying to compile Wine, it looks like gcc isn't in my path and i'm having trouble adding it
<tritium> Ishotweb, any reason you're not using the wine binary packages?
<jgrieves> Ishotweb just apt-get i :)
<xiaogil> Broam: I tried the command 'wget --user-agent=""  http://ndweb.iis.sinica.edu.tw/archaeo2_public/Include/GetImage_FileName.jsp?filename=R024974ccwa&type=3' to download the big jpeg file, but still it download the small one, could you help me to make this work ?
<jgrieves> Ishotweb sudo apt-get install wine
<hammerabi> Broam: 6 text logins in a box?
<Ishotweb> Hmm i've been following a tutorial and i needed to modify a few files before i compiled Wine, that's why i didn't get the binary
<icerabbit> ok... I'll try aptitude and installing fglrx drivers then I'll brb
<icerabbit> thanks again guys
<Broam> hammerabi:  It's umm...I forget how this gets explained
<j> Hey.  I'm trying to run Ubuntu, but I can't get the live cd to boot up (on either on my computers).  Are there any steps I have to do to the iso before I can use it?  I've changed the bios settings to boot from cd first
<jesse_> Does AnyOne Know How To Put Limewire On Ubuntu?
<badmacktuck> is firefox 1.5 in the repo yet? if so whats the package called?
<JesusSaves> Password:
<JesusSaves> Verify:
<JesusSaves> Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.
<JesusSaves> Please set correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script.
<JesusSaves> Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.
<jgrieves> badmacktuck no
<Broam> hammerabi:  Dates back to the days when there were multiple serial consoles--people would use these 'dumb terminals' to log into a machine over serial
<Dood_Seth> does ubuntu run on RS/6000 (ppc) ?
<JesusSaves> whats up?
<badmacktuck> jgrieves, bugger. thanks
<Broam> xiaogil: try setting the useragent equal to:
<jgrieves> badmacktuck you can downlaod tarball
<hammerabi> Broam: oh, you mean six vts, right
<jgrieves> badmacktuck off of mozilla site
<hammerabi> hammerabi: though you were talking about user accounts or such
<whatthedeuce> anyone know what the problem could be with the live cd?
<Gunblade> srs can no one help me out with installing TS server?
<badmacktuck> jgrieves, is that a lot of work to install that way?
<JesusSaves> Fatal server error:
<JesusSaves> could not open default font 'fixed'
<jgrieves> badmacktuck nope there is a wiki entry about it
<Broam> xiaogil: "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051202 Ubuntu/1.4.99+1.5rc3.dfsg-1ubuntu4 Firefox/1.5"
<Broam> that's my useragent string
<hammerabi> Gunblade: "srs" is not a word; if no one here can help you, though, perhaps try the forums or the mailing list
<jgrieves> !tell badmacktuck about firefox
<jgrieves> ?
<hammerabi> Gunblade: I'd be rather shocked if you couldn't find any sort of howto in the interweb, though.
<Ishotweb> i use PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/gcc to add that directory to the path, correct?
<Broam> hammerabi: Yeah, that
<Dood_Seth> JesusSaves:  can I holla atcha fa a minnit ?
<jesse_> no one can help me?
<JesusSaves> Dood_Seth, ?
<jgrieves> badmacktuck sorry, check out wiki, really easy
<Gunblade> there is from Teamspeak but the commands are not working once you extract the folder
<xiaogil> Broam: no, it still downloads the small file
<Dood_Seth> JesusSaves: may I speaketh with thee for a moment
<hammerabi> jesse_: no, no one can help you
<Broam> Dood_Seth: I'm not sure.  Debian probably does, as does NetBSD.  Unsure about ubuntu
<johnsie2k> hi is there any way t chnage the screen hz on breezy?
<badmacktuck> haha, okay thanks jgrieves
<Broam> xiaogil: Hmm.  Visit this web site
<hammerabi> jesse_: however, if you'd used google to begin with, you'd be done by now
<jesse_> o ok thankyou
<starscalling> eh
<Broam> with your firefox
<whatthedeuce> can anyone help me?  I'd like to be able to run Ubuntu before christmas
<starscalling> how can i redit grub?
<jesse_> what do i type in google
<whatthedeuce> (I'm getting a new computer, which I want to run Ubuntu on)
<Broam> xiaogil: http://www.cambiaresearch.com/cambia3/myuseragent/
<johnsie2k> Also, anyone here know anything about laptop lcds?
<Broam> whatthedeuce: You have my attention
<starscalling> eh let me be more specific
<starscalling> i had windows then ubuntu then grub worked good..
<starscalling> then windows took a crap.. so i had to reinstall it
<bimberi> Ishotweb: the binary is much easier to work with - for more recent versions just add "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<bimberi> " to your sources.list then update and install
<hammerabi> johnsie2k: it's a lot simpler if you just ask your question straight away
<starscalling> so now the grub is gone./.
<Broam> starscalling: windows installs overwrite grub
<starscalling> i have a gentoo live cd
<starscalling> can i do grub from that>?
<Ishotweb> bimberi: i can't use the binary because i needed to edit one of the DLL files in the source to do what i need to do.. so i need to edit and recompile
<starscalling> i dont have the ubuntu live cd atm
<Broam> starscalling:  You may have better luck, instead of using grub, having your windows install have a menu entry to boot linux
<johnsie2k> ok lol... I chnaged my laptop lcd and now its a little shakey but almost readable... anyone know the cause?
<JesusSaves> Doonz, ?
<JesusSaves> that guy left
<hammerabi> johnsie2k: changed?
<Broam> starscalling:  other option is to use lilo to boot off another partition and tell your BIOS to boot off of that instead
<hammerabi> johnsie2k: you physically removed the lcd from your laptop?
<johnsie2k> yeah
<xspades> johnsie2k, tryed reconfiguing xorg?
<JesusSaves> tritium, thanks for your help.. do you happen to know why the server won't start up?
<bimberi> Ishotweb: ah, ok, have you installed build-essential? (includes gcc plus some other useful things)
<hammerabi> uh
<whatthedeuce> My computers (I've tried it on two) can't boot from the Linux live cd.  Is there anything I have to do to the iso before burning it?  I've changed my bios settings, but it still won't boot from the cd
<starscalling> Broam how do i get it to lilo
<dwhsix> SCMark: any luck with other resolutions?
<starscalling> i can tell bios to boot off different partition./... or different hdd anyway
<dooglus> whatthedeuce: try the hoary cd instead of breezy.  that works for me.
<hammerabi> whatthedeuce: does it boot other cds?
<johnsie2k> how dod you do that? I dont think its a linux problem cos the hp logo is shakey on bootup too
<Broam> starscalling: You may have some luck using the install CD.  I'm not real familiar with that stuff, sorry...
<starscalling> eh thanx
<Broam> johnsie2k: You might have a loose connection
<dwhsix> I did the dpkg-reconfigure (from single-user mode), did h\get 1600 by something, but my LCD doesn't like it... so sticking with 1280x1024 for now.
<hammerabi> johnsie2k: that sounds like it's physically damaged; e.g. loose connection, bent board
<dooglus> whatthedeuce: you should burn the .iso file as an image, not as a file, of course.  if you list the contents of the CD using windows you should see a bunch of files, not just one .iso file
<Broam> starscalling: Sorry I'm not real familiar with that stuff.  It has been done a lot, so you should be able to find howtos on the internets
<dwhsix> messed with fonts and other theme stuff to get more usable screen real estate
<Ishotweb> bimberi: ah... that may be it... one second i'll install it. for some reason i thought i had already done that
<tritium> JesusSaves, you're sure it did not?
<whatthedeuce> I'll try the install cd.  There isn't anything blatent I have to do to the iso before burning it?  I've had problems installing other Linux distros (I'm running Debian right now)
* Broam is happy.  theodora loads teh XFCE
<dooglus> whatthedeuce: did you list the CD contents in windows or debian?
<johnsie2k> Well... the replacement screen wasnt the exact sane number so I'm surprised it's working at all lol
<sergio> Hi, I have a proble with Rhythmbox 0.9.0, when I play a song, it doesn't display the name, the correct long, the album, it only says unknown and whe you see the time the song is it's only a few seconds, how i can fix it?
<hammerabi> whatthedeuce: no, just configure your bios to boot the cd, and burn it correctly
<xiaogil> Broam: i tried with my user-agent (Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; zh-CN; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20051010 Firefox/1.0.7 (Ubuntu package 1.0.7)), but the result is the same, it doesn't work, the problem looks to come from somewhere else
<Mr_Milenko> theodora?
<JesusSaves> i dunno let me check
<whatthedeuce> list the CD contents?
<xspades> johnsie2k, reconfigure xorg, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Broam> xiaogil: I'm out of ideas, sorry. :(
<transgress> okay my friend's computer won't reboot ... it just immediately drops him to a shell after it goes to sync his clock with ntpd
<hammerabi> sergio: useful details would include what file format it is, and whether it affects all formats or just one
<JesusSaves> how do i find my IP address
<hammerabi> transgress: something ate his/her disk
<zoexii> hey, I need some help compiling 'gens'... I can't even get so far as running ./configure   It returns "error: cannot run /bin/sh ./config.sub
<Broam> Anyone know how I'd change a computer's hostname quickly?
<dooglus> whatthedeuce: like put the CD in while running windows or debian and do a "dir" or "ls" to see what's on it.  if you see "<something>.iso" then you burnt it wrong.
<Ishotweb> bimberi: thanks for the help... that did it
<johnsie2k> if i changed the board do you think that would help?
<djk_> JesusSaves: ifconfig
<zoexii> what is causing this.
<hammerabi> JesusSaves: "ip a", or do you mean "how do I find the IP address that the internet sees me using?"?
<bimberi> JesusSaves: ifconfig (look for inet addr)
<bimberi> Ishotweb: np :)
<xiaogil> Broam: is there another command than wget that could be more efficient ?
<hammerabi> Broam: edit /etc/hostname, /etc/hosts, /etc/postfix/* reboot
<Mr_Milenko> www.whatismyip.com
<Broam> xiaogil: I'm not really sure...
<dooglus> xiaogil: netcat is lower level.  what do you mean by efficient?
<transgress> hammerabi: huh?
<whatthedeuce> I do see something.iso.  How do I burn it properly?
<hammerabi> transgress: huh?
<xiaogil> dooglus: i mean a command that downloads the same web page as firefox do
<dooglus> whatthedeuce: can you run nautilus in debian?
<hammerabi> transgress: you gave no details about what it actually said, so I would guess the boot process failed due to the filesystem being broken
<djk_> whatthedeuce: with k3b for example..
<dooglus> xiaogil: firefox can do that
<hammerabi> dooglus: yes
<Broam> hammerabi: If I don't have a postfix directory, I don't need to touch it, I take? :)
<translocatedfetu> howdy, is there a fast (not involving vanilla kernel sources) way to keep modules I don't need from starting up (rmmod -f has had some unstable consequences).
<hammerabi> Broam: yes
<sergio> Hi, I have a proble with Rhythmbox 0.9.0, when I play a song in MP3 format, it doesn't display the name, the correct long, the album, it only says unknown and whe you see the time the song is it's only a few seconds, how i can fix it?
<xiaogil> dooglus: can i use firefox as a command line ?
<dooglus> hammerabi: so right-click on the .iso file in nautilus and select 'burn image' or some such
<hammerabi> translocatedfetu: what modules?
<Techie_dude> how do i unzip tar.bz2 files?
<tritium> translocatedfetu, blacklist them
<translocatedfetu> parport
<hammerabi> dooglus: yup
<dooglus> xiaogil: you can run firefox from the command line, yes.
<iSlermukka> hello guys
<transgress> hammerabi: it isn't giving any error whatsoever...
<Broam> Techie_dude:  file roller should be able to handle it
<translocatedfetu> tritium, thanks i will look that up
<dooglus> xiaogil: what don't you like about wget?
<iSlermukka> im wondering if i should change my OS to linux
<hammerabi> translocatedfetu: is it hotplug loading them? if so, what tritium said (ie edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist)
<Techie_dude> what is fileroller?
<djk_> Techie_dude: tar -xjf
<iSlermukka> but..
<hammerabi> iSlermukka: no
<dooglus> Techie_dude: it's like winzip
<whatthedeuce> sorry, but I missed that.  How could I burn the iso image properly with windows (my Linux computer has no burner)
<iSlermukka> why not?
<iSlermukka> :D
<Broam> Techie_dude: It's a GUI archiver utility like Winzip or something.
<hammerabi> Techie_dude: a crappy "archive manager" for gnome, ala winzip
<hammerabi> whatthedeuce: that depends entirely on what windows software you are using
<Broam> Techie_dude: tar -xjf will also work.
<hammerabi> iSlermukka: if you have to ask, you're only going to be disappointed
<iSlermukka> hammerabi
<Techie_dude> i'll go with broam.....
<dooglus> whatthedeuce: you can do it using some versions of nero, but it depends what version
<hammerabi> iSlermukka: you might like to try it, tho, and see if you'd be happy running it along with whatecver else you use
<transgress> usually if it's something needing to be blacklisted it hangs... this is just dropping him to a shell
<dooglus> Broam: the 'j' option to "tar xf" is never needed
<iSlermukka> i will try it. but i just want to know if it's good for the things i do
<hammerabi> transgress: it prints nothing at all?
<Broam> dooglus: I'm simply parroting hammerabi (no dead parroting sketch jokes please)
<johnsie2k> when i reconfigure xorg do i need to reboot?
<hammerabi> dooglus: tar automatically uses -j if it's a .tar.bz2?
<hammerabi> johnsie2k: no
<transgress> hammerabi: it is printed the shit it's loading... once it gets to ntpd it drops him to a shell... not like a login... just a shell.
<whatthedeuce> would I be able to do it with the newest version of nero?
<djk_> whatthedeuce: yes
<dooglus> Broam: "tar xf" will unpack an archive whether it's uncompressed, compressed, gzipped or bzip2ed
<hammerabi> johnsie2k: not in general, anyway.  if you're using binary-only modules, it may or may not work
<hammerabi> but that's nvidia/ati's problem
<xiaogil> dooglus: my problem is that when i wget a web page (http://ndweb.iis.sinica.edu.tw/archaeo2_public/Include/GetImage_FileName.jsp?filename=R024974ccwa&type=3), i get a small jpeg image, and when i download the same page using firefox, i get a the same image in a bigger resolution. I'd like to be able to download that image with a command line, but there's no way to do it with wget.
<Broam> hammerabi: apparently not. :)
<dooglus> hammerabi: it doesn't look at the filename, it looks at the file
<iSlermukka> i want to know if ubuntu is good for irc, msn messenger, playing music, watching videos, playing few games.
<hammerabi> dooglus: oh, neat
<Broam> dooglus: with the 'file' utility?  Good old file magic!
<johnsie2k> what is the purpose of an inverter board?
<Techie_dude> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<hammerabi> transgress: it prints no error at all?  the last line is "starting ntp...[done] ", then a shell?
<zoexii> iSlermukka, mostly... yes.
<iSlermukka> oh and of course ware
<Broam> Techie_dude: You need to give it a file to uncompress
<whatthedeuce> thanks.  Sorry for the stupid questions, but I'm still pretty bad with Linux
<hammerabi> iSlermukka: depends what games
<Techie_dude> i did
<iSlermukka> wow + CS
<dooglus> Broam: it doesn't use the 'file' utility, but it uses the same technology - it just looks at the first few bytes to check how/if it's compressed
<Broam> Techie_dude:  Then it's not really a bz2 file...hmm.
<Broam> dooglus:  Good enough.
<transgress> hammerabi: actually i'm not sure it says done on ntp ... let me look... but yeah it just drops to a shell after that
<Techie_dude> wine-0.9.2.tar.bz2.gz.....that is the file name
<Broam> Hahah, .bz2.gz
<hammerabi> transgress: bear in mind that no one else can see the screen, so you have be extremely specific about exactly what happens
<Broam> that's a new one on me
<dooglus> .bz2.gz?  that's one messed up file type :)
<hammerabi> Broam: it's like avi.rar!
<Broam> Techie_dude: is there as reason you didn't use synaptic to get the wine binary?
<dooglus> Techie_dude: try "gunzip <file>" on it
<_native_> ive seup a installation with the server option for a clean light install i have fluxbox up and running now i have no accel : Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<whatthedeuce> are there any free programs I could use to burn it?  Nero doesn't have a free trial, and I can't afford $70 right now
<iSlermukka> hammerabi
<Broam> Did someone have problems with a laptop not wanting to shut down earlier?  Mine's doing the same thing
<tritium> whatthedeuce, nautilus, k3b, graveman, gnomebaker
<iSlermukka> can i run wow + CS on ubuntu?
<bob832> if i wanted to install a program, would i use the .deb version or the rpm version?
<dooglus> whatthedeuce: nautilus is free
<djk_> iSlermukka: with wine /cedega probably yes.
<Broam> iSlermukka: You will need Wine or Cedega or something, but yes you can run most windows programs on Ubuntu
<Techie_dude> gunzip didn't work.
<iSlermukka> ok
<dooglus> Techie_dude: how?
<Broam> Techie_dude: Where did you get that file?
<iSlermukka> dudes thgx
* tritium has no idea what wow is, other than an expression
<_native_> i have it seems all the dri stuff and opengl stuff i need but...
<Techie_dude> off of surge force
<Broam> iSlermukka: No worries.
<djk_> bob832: the deb
<iSlermukka> ok
<iSlermukka> nice
<dooglus> Techie_dude: what does "file <file>" tell you?  (where you replace <file> with the filename)
<iSlermukka> ill install ubuntu tomorrow
<bob832> djk_: thanks
<djk_> bob832: but rather use the repos if you have to ask ;)
<iSlermukka> i hate windows so much
<Broam> tritium: WOW = World of Warcraft.  A Blizzard game, obviously
<hammerabi> tritium: world of warcraft, I think
<hammerabi> some sort of everquest clone
<Techie_dude> wine-0.9.2.tar.bz2.gz: ERROR: cannot open `wine-0.9.2.tar.bz2.gz' (No such file or directory)
<dooglus> Techie_dude: so what's the file really called?
<Broam> iSlermukka: Do you have a second machine, or are you doing to blow your current windows install away?  If it's the second, i recommend you back stuff up first
<bob832> :)
<dooglus> Techie_dude: perhaps you need to 'cd' to the right place first?
<Techie_dude> i dunno all i know is its wine....
<tritium> Broam, well, I wouldn't say "obviously".  I don't know games...
<Broam> wine-0.9.2.tar.bz2.gz.rar.arj.arc.lha!
<dooglus> .uue.md5
<Techie_dude> what is that
<Broam> tritium: I stand corrected, sorry
<djk_> Broam: you forget zip and ace :p
<iSlermukka> Broam: ill put all my important stuff to my other harddrive
<whatthedeuce> does nautilus work with Windows?  I can't burn on my Linux computer
<Broam> Techie_dude: We find it odd that it would be compressed two different ways, is all
<JesusSaves> question, does anyone know how to get my local IP address? and how can I add an alias for g++ to auto-run g++-4.0
<Falstius> JesusSaves: /sbin/ifconfig
<dooglus> JesusSaves: "ifconfig" will tell you your local IPs
<crimsun> JesusSaves: by default g++ _is_ g++-4.0
<iSlermukka> broam i also have another comp, i could try it there
<hammerabi> JesusSaves: do not mess with g++, at all
<Techie_dude> then how do i unzip it?
<Broam> iSlermukka: I'd recommend that
<zoexii> whattheduce, there are plenty of shareware apps for burning iso in windows,
<Broam> Techie_dude: That's a *very* good question.
<Razor-X> does Open Office 1 support XIM?
<zoexii> whatthedeuce, do a search at versiontracker and you will find simething
<Broam> Techie_dude: try the command:  file <filename>
<hammerabi> JesusSaves: "ip a" will show you your local ip addres, as will ifconfig
<Broam> and tell me what it spits out
<dooglus> Techie_dude: try "cd Desktop" before the "file <file>" command
<iSlermukka> ok thx dudes
<iSlermukka> ill get some sleep now
<dooglus> Techie_dude: or cd to wherever you saved it to
<iSlermukka> its 4.40 here
<iSlermukka> c ya
<Broam> Razor-X:  Refresh me on what XIM is again
<Razor-X> Broam: X Input Methods
<alekz> anyone has working the aMSN version that supports webcam ?
<Techie_dude> okay if i get wine from the synaptic what all do i need.......i already cded it!
<hammerabi> alekz: doesn't gaim support that?
<Razor-X> Broam: so that I'll be able to get kinput2 to work, basically
<Broam> Razor-X:  you mean like IME's and stuff? I *believe* so but the only accessibility tool I've been using lately is dasher, and that's busted in dapper
<alekz> hammerabi, nope
* Broam cries
<hammerabi> even gaim-vv?
<dooglus> Techie_dude: after the 'cd' command, do "ls -l wine*" - what's that show?
<Razor-X> Broam: I see
<JesusSaves> omg this is so sweet
<bimberi> Ishotweb: add "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ breezy/" to your sources.list
<JesusSaves> i am connected to the VNC server
<JesusSaves> hardcore
<bimberi> Techie_dude: add "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ breezy/" to your sources.list
<bimberi> sry Ishotweb :)
<Techie_dude> ls: wine: No such file or directory
<JesusSaves> thanks guys
<dooglus> Techie_dude: I said "ls -l wine*"
<JesusSaves> you are sweeeeeeeeet
<JesusSaves> helped me a lot
<Broam> JesusSaves:  You are the welcome.
<JesusSaves> one more question (how can i auto-start this tightvncserver on startup?)
<JesusSaves> like a normal server?
<Broam> JesusSaves:  Look into rc.d
<Techie_dude> -rw-r--r--  1 jared jared 10301088 2005-12-05 20:28 wine-0.9.2.tar.bz2
<Broam> I think that's the startup script (I'm starting to get fuzzy on the details)
<tritium> Broam, you mean update-rc.d?
<Ishotweb> wow this wine compile is taking a long time
* Broam stands corrected.  Again.
<dooglus> Techie_dude: so "tar xf wine*" will extract it
<hammerabi> if tightvncserver can usefully run as a daemon without configuration, it will run already
<Broam> Ishotweb: Yeah, compiles do that.
<tritium> JesusSaves, is there no init script in /etc/init.d for it?
<Techie_dude> tar: wine: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Techie_dude> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bimberi> JesusSaves: did you sort out the font issue?
<dooglus> Techie_dude: re-read my command.  try copy-paste perhaps
<Ishotweb> heh yeah
<JesusSaves> oh crud another question, i compiled with g++ blah.cpp and it gives me a.out , but when i run a.out it ives me a wacko error: bash: a.out: command not found
<dooglus> Techie_dude: do you suffer from asterisk-blindness?
<Techie_dude> oh...sorry
<Broam> JesusSaves: try ./a.out
<tritium> JesusSaves, ./a.out
<JesusSaves> bimberi ? umm no
<Broam> bwhahha
<JesusSaves> how do i get it to work b
<sanjuro> hello world ???
<dooglus> JesusSaves: add "." to your path, or use a path to it, like /home/user/a.out or ./a.out
<Broam> The world says hello.
<Broam> ~a.out
<sanjuro> hey this is my first irc connection (thanks ubuntu :)
<bimberi> JesusSaves: no i don't know, i had similar issues and ended up switching to FreeNX
<Broam> wb icerabbit
<dooglus> Broam: ~/a.out perhaps.  not ~a.out
* Broam keeps standing, corrected
<icerabbit> thanks broam
<JesusSaves> you guys how to use that remote desktop?
<Broam> You get anywhere?
<JesusSaves> can i just use windows RDC?
<JesusSaves> to connect to it?
<tritium> JesusSaves, another quick tip:  packages store their documentation in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<icerabbit> i just have one problem standing between me and a fully operational X
<Broam> JesusSaves: The remote desktop is windows RDP yeah.  I think you have the client installed by default
<Broam> icerabbit: Lemme guess...screen resolution?
<JesusSaves> yeah might as well use that right?
<JesusSaves> rarther than vnc?
<Broam> JesusSaves:  'rdesktop' is the command.  I do not believe there is a server for *nix
<sanjuro> hey broam ?
<tritium> JesusSaves, have you checked out System->Preferences->Remove Desktop ?
<icerabbit> nope.. its libdri.a
<Broam> Remote, not remove
<icerabbit> I need to downgrade it apparently
<JesusSaves> tritium, yeah but now i just gotta test it out by connecting to it
* bimberi thought you needed a vnc client to connect to the Remote Desktop
<tritium> right, my mistake ;)
<_native_> little help?
* Broam needs to make a version of Ubuntu that has a "System -> Preferences -> Remove desktop" shortcut
* tritium slaps Broam for teasing him ;)
<Broam> _native_: go ahead
<xiaogil> dooglus: don't you have a solution for my problem ?
* Broam needs to find that mIRC trout
<dooglus> xiaogil: I can't remember what your problem was.
<Broam> dooglus:  wget and user agent
<dooglus> Broam: go on?
<icerabbit> on the forum it says for me to download a file (the old libdri.a) how would i do this through the console?
<dooglus> icerabbit: wget <url>
<tritium> icerabbit, what on earth are you doing?
<starscalling> sup everyone
<Broam> dooglus:  something about weird behavior when he uses firefox to connect to this URL vs. Wget. He gets a thumbnail with wget
<icerabbit> lol... what the forum tells me to!
<tritium> sounds like a messy way to break your system
<JesusSaves> yeah wouldn't let me do it in windows
<JesusSaves> looks like i can just use tightvnc
<Broam> icerabbit: do you also do what your breakfast cereal tells you to do. :P J/K
<icerabbit> arg..
<JesusSaves> good enough
<dooglus> xiaogil: you want to specific a user-agent when using wget?  that's done with the --user-agent flag...
<dooglus> xiaogil: there's a man page for wget
<sonare> hows it going :)
<_native_> i have mass time with ubuntu and hardware accel has always worked out the box but this time i have taken a different route of using fluxbox with the server install option xorg.conf looks just right i posted the error to the pastebin
<JesusSaves> ok guys gonna log off
<icerabbit> .. well if my breakfast cereal gave me linux advice.. i probably would... lol
* Broam does what his breakfast tells him to do
<JesusSaves> God bless you all I pray Jesus will heal you from your sickness and lead you to eternal life
<tritium> icerabbit, in that case, please bring me a beer, and do anything else I tell you ;)
<Broam> HAHAHA
<xiaogil> dooglus: i tried it already with the following command that changed nothing: wget --user-agent="Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; zh-CN; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20051010 Firefox/1.0.7 (Ubuntu package 1.0.7)"  http://ndweb.iis.sinica.edu.tw/archaeo2_public/Include/GetImage_FileName.jsp?filename=R024974ccwa&type=3
<sonare> my cheerios tell me ooooooooooooooooooooooo
<icerabbit> lol...
<Broam> icerabbit: Why does it say to downgrade to that libdri.a?
<sonare> what can this mean?
<Falstius> can Jesus fix my wine problems?
<Broam> No, water isn't in Breezy
<johnsie2k> can Jesus fix my lcd?
<Techie_dude> gah...the fonfiguring of wine is taking foever
<cius> hello all
<cius> booo wine
<cius> :-)
<pepsi> hrm
<icerabbit> hmmm...
<Broam> If it gives you the whole 'just do it' that's not a real good forum post
<zoexii> does anyone here have experience making dgen work?  my ~/.dgen/dgenrc file is empty, and as I understand it, there should be keybindings and whatnot.  I can execute a rom, but have no way to play it.
<tritium> icerabbit, pour some lucky charms out on the table, and type what is spelled out on the console...
<_native_> i installed fglrx and that didnt do shi*  ?
<Broam> I don't know how to type the red balloon in unicode, tritum
<icerabbit> would it be dangerous to "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and edit some stuff in there?
<Broam> icerabbit:  not if you back it up first
<tritium> _native_, did you follow the wiki?
<dooglus> xiaogil: I can't resolve that address
<Broam> _native_: icerabbit's in the same boat as you
<sonare> annnnnyway.. how do i get the mp3 decoder going on a fresh, full install?
<kuraia> hi all!
<Techie_dude> i'm a noob give me a break....this is the first time i ever used linux.....by the way if you add the repository that the winehq website tells you to....DON'T APT-GET CAMSERV.....it will not let you log in after that it will freeze up at the end of the install and yo reboot and it freezes at username
<kuraia> i have a question
<Broam> Hello kuraia
<kuraia> can anybody help me
<kuraia> ?
<Techie_dude> make[1] : *** [install]  Error 1
<Techie_dude> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/jared/Desktop/wine-0.9.2/include'
<Techie_dude> make: *** [include/__install__]  Error 2
<tritium> Techie_dude, please don't paste
<sonare> totem says i need to install the plugin apparently
<Techie_dude> i don't know how to use that other thing
<dooglus> kuraia: not unless you give us a little more to go on
<Techie_dude> does anyone have any idea what that means
<tritium> Techie_dude, please learn how to use pastebin
<Broam> sonare:  the mp3 decoder codec is patented, I believe there's some breezy-extras repository you can find
<xiaogil> dooglus: sometimes it works bad, but usually it works fine
<_native_> tritum; i have never had to . the only difference is that i did the server option and am using fluxbox besides that all the required packages seem to be present.
<kuraia> Broam, hi want to emulate windows xp in ubuntu with qemu,
<Broam> ubotu, tell broam about pastebin
<Techie_dude> where do i get paste bin
<kuraia> dooglus,  hi want to emulate windows xp in ubuntu with qemu,
<tritium> Techie_dude, see the topic
<Broam> heh.
<Techie_dude> ...Broam any idea what that error meant
<kuraia> have anybody used qemu?
<dooglus> kuraia: what do you want from us?  you want us to talk you out of your windows habit?
<Broam> Techie_dude: the compile failed.  Unsure why.
<sonare> i simply cannot find anything mp3 or mpeg related in SPM that isnt already installed :{
<alekz> anyone has working aMSN 0.95b ?
<zoexii> kuraia, yes
<Broam> dooglus: Apparently she's having problems with qemu
<_native_> is fglrx installed by default?
<sonare> can anyone assist me?
<sdffffffffffffff> how to extract tar files
<tritium> no, _native_
<icerabbit> no native
<dooglus> sdffffffffffffff: "tar xf <tarfile>"
<Broam> sonare: beep media player or xmms has mp3 decoding capabilities (I think they have liscences)
<_native_> tritium, ok ive never had to use it
<sonare> or is it best to post upon the forums?
<kuraia> zoexii, have you emulated windows 2000 on linux?
<icerabbit> you have to do "aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Broam> flgrx is a binary only driver from ATI and is restricted copyright, so it's not in default install
<_native_> tritium, my card is supported by the default ati driver
<tritium> _native_, you don't _have_ to, but you can
<matt247234> hi, does anyone know what could be wrong with my xorg.conf or some other limitation that does not let me set refresh to anything other than 60Hz (conf at http://pastebin.ca/32604)
* Broam uses the free ATi Driver on his 9600
<zoexii> kuraia, I installed XP on qemu... it was to slow to use.  I tried to compile with the kqemu module and got nowhere,
<tritium> matt247234, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zoexii> kuraia, that's all the experience I've had with it.
<kuraia> ok zoexii
<Techie_dude> How do i use paste bin
<sonare> damn! i just realised my mirc script was hiding nearly all text
<kuraia> zoexii, i have used vmware
<Broam> matt247234: How good is the ben-q monitor?
<_native_> tritium, so whats the deal my xorg.conf is exactly the same as my working config from installation on another disk.
<logical_mark> Hey guys, what do I do if I cannot get a CD-RW drive to eject - and yes i have right clicked on it and hit "eject"
<Broam> sonare: Try beep media player or XMMS
<matt247234> just got it, so far so good though
<Toothpick> Greets
<tritium> _native_, what errors are you getting?
<Broam> logical_mark: make sure nothing's trying to use the disc
<cius> Has anyone had  problem where you xorg.conf has resolutions up to 1280x1024 setup in it, but the screen resolution chooser in gnome won't let you go past 1024x768?
<sonare> thanks broam. is beep one of those all-in-codec programs?
<dooglus> Techie_dude: v----
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Techie_dude> v------?
<Broam> sonare:  Something like that.  XMMS was blowing up for me
<_native_> just Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<dooglus> Techie_dude: sorry.  poor attempt at a down-arrow.
<tritium> _native_, if you don't want fglrx, just use "ati" as your driver
<_native_> tritium, ive installed all the dri packages except the dev ones
<Falstius> everyone knows down arrow is j ;)
<_native_> tritium, i have
<Techie_dude> ...still don't get it
<_native_> tritium, its installed
<logical_mark> Boam, there is not even a CD in the drive...
<dooglus> Falstius: I thought it was \C-n
<tritium> _native_, not sure, then
<Broam> logical_mark: So there's no CD in the drive but you can't get the drive door to open?
<sonare> one more thing, i couldnt find any package lists for breezy.
<Broam> everyone knows down arrow is ~[[B
<matt247234> tritium: my xorg log is here: http://pastebin.ca/32608
<Trashcan> anyone know why i might be getting 'Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.' ?
<dooglus> logical_mark: last resort: open up a paperclip and poke it into the little hole in the CD drive's door
<_native_> damn it i used to be a Xorg master then i changed my field of study. :[
<xiaogil> dooglus: it should work if you try again now
<logical_mark> Broam: The light on the CD Drive just stays on like it is thinking about opening...
<tritium> _native_, probably a good choice.  majoring in X.org is probably too narrow a focus
<logical_mark> dooglus: I doubt that is a long term solution.
<cius> I've been wondering exactly what sort of advantage moving ot a modular xorg would have...
<Broam> matt247234: RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found <-- this scares me
<rev> where do i find the grub conf file
<Trashcan> i have one of those too
<Trashcan> :p
<matt247234> broam: it shows up as two devices
<dooglus> xiaogil: I used wget without specifying a user agent and it got my a 178Kb image file
<Trashcan> is that a bad message?
<matt247234> pci:1:0:0 and 1:0:1
<Broam> matt247234: That might be because it does dual-mon or something?
<_native_> ill have it working in a minute im just lazy and want the answer now! ;-] 
<sonare> are there any package lists for breezy, online?
<Broam> sonare:  packages.ubuntu.com/
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of anyone working on a tiny ubuntu embedded? I'm looking to use ubuntu on outdoor wireless routers on a 128M Flash card.
<dooglus> logical_mark: no, not really.  long term, you should stop using the mount point - close all programs that are using the CD - then "sudo eject"
<Broam> matt247234: looks like your monitor will handle 1280x1024 at 72hz
<dooglus> logical_mark: you can use the "fuser" command or "lsof" to see what's using it
<kuraia> bye
<dooglus> sonare: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<matt247234> broam:yes, it should, but it doesn't and doesn't show up in the resolution changer
<Broam> is there any way to filter the output of lsof? geeeez
<badmacktuck> okay dokay
<_native_> LeeJunFan, i dont know if i woulduse ubuntu for that.
<dooglus> Broam: "lsof /media/cdrom"
<badmacktuck> how do i play divx's
<tritium> matt247234, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and try to enable more refresh rates
<rev> i'm haveing trouble finding the grub conf file
<badmacktuck> or any avi for that matter
<Broam> Thanks dooglus
<logical_mark> dooglus: new to linux. I only understand how to do sudo eject...
<matt247234> tritium: just did that to get the conf
<slide> Ok, so I am trying to setup tv-out on my box but whenever gnome starts nothing shows up at first, if i change the resolution my login screen shows up. The mouse can go off the rght side of the screen but its still on the monitor (just cant click anything but it still shows the same background and stuff), this is the guide i followed http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456 This is my xorg.conf http://rafb.net/paste/results/68jSsd63.
<slide> html and this is my Xorg.0.log http://rafb.net/paste/results/asBLj525.html
<dooglus> Broam: and of course, you can pipe the output through grep, perl, or whatever your filter of choice happens to be
<Broam> logical_mark: try lsof /media/cdrom like dooglus suggested
* Broam nods
<Broam> I'm learning so much.
<Broam> I think Theodora should crash more often so I have an excuse to pop in here...I'm just kidding, honey.  No , I would never ruin your laptop to talk to these wonderful people
<sonare> heh :)
<dooglus> Broam: "lsof | grep cd" would probably do
<sonare> laptops and linux :C
<Broam> Yeah.
<Broam> This thing is a total dog, too
<Broam> Both batteries refuse to charge
<dooglus> Broam: oh, except there's a lot of addresses there with "0xcd" in them.  so "grep cdrom" is better.
<Brunellus> I've just enabled xcompmgr on my machine, and my gnome panels seem to have gone
<Broam> yeah, good old hexadecimal
<sonare> i cant wait to inherit my friends VAIO laptop. that will be so much fun with ubuntu
<tritium> sonare, laptop support in ubuntu is quite good
<Broam> I wonder if kill-all gnome panel will fix that
<sonare> i know :D
<alekz> how can i run 3dchess ? apt says is already installed but i cant found it :S
<Broam> stupid general question
<xiaogil> dooglus: i know... it works for me too now that I have added " "
<dooglus> Broam: you'll need a hyphen in there I think.  gnome-panel
<sonare> but damn vaio is worse thaan a winmodem
<badmacktuck> i have a ton of .avi files, mostly divx and xvid, and i cant get any of them to play. does anyone have a player recommendation?
<Broam> if people install programs and they don't install up in the menu
<tritium> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<dooglus> xiaogil: added what?  oh - you quoted the url?
<Broam> is `apt-get install menu` the way to fix it?
<xiaogil> dooglus: yes :)
<xiaogil> dooglus: thanks for your help
<tritium> alekz, dpkg -L <packagename> to list the files in the package
<xiaogil> dooglus: did you quote it too ?
<Broam> !info breezy menu
<sonare> badmacktuck: totem will play them but i am sure you need either the codec or the linux equivalent of directshow
<alekz> thanks tritium
<badmacktuck> sonare, you know what the codecs called?
<dooglus> xiaogil: the problem was the '&' in the URL.  if the shell sees a "&", it thinks that's the end of the command.
* Broam needs to go back to bot school
<badmacktuck> sonare, i found a few but it still wont play
<tritium> alekz, likely in a games directory not in your path
<Broam> ubotu, tell Broam about yourself
<dooglus> xiaogil: you could stick a '\' in front of the & instead of quoting the URL - that should work too
<sonare> badmacktuck: http://www.xvid.org/
<Broam> !info menu
<ubotu> menu: (generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 2.1.25 (breezy), Packaged size: 377 kB, Installed size: 1620 kB
<sonare> badmacktuck: http://www.divx.com/divx/linux/
<tritium> badmacktuck, read that URL from ubotu about restricted formats
<Broam> alekz:  you can also install the "menu" package
<tritium> Broam, but menu does not implement the freedesktop.org standard
<Broam> It doesn't?
<Broam> What does then
<starscalling> arg
<Broam> I dont' mind doing it the wrong way for myself, but I'd rather not steer others the wrong way
<tritium> Broam, gnome and kde have implemented it, and most applications are including proper .desktop files, but not all have yet
<Broam> Gotcha
<Brunellus> what does it mean when the bonobo-activation server exits with error code 3?
<Broam> !info bonobo
<ubotu> bonobo: (The GNOME Bonobo System.), section gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.22-2.3build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 150 kB, Installed size: 1300 kB
<dooglus> Broam: a good hint is to get the 'debian' menu working - then even packages which don't install proper .desktop files appear in the menu, under 'debian'
<Broam> That's informative
<sonare> that restricted formats page is an eyeopener. tells me everything i needed to know. thanks ubuntu!
<Broam> dooglus:  Do tell. :)
<Broam> Wait, think I found it
<dooglus> Broam: do you see 'debian' under 'applications'?
<Broam> I don't , but I'm in the editor and it's greyed out
* Broam also has menu installed
<dooglus> Broam: install package "menu-xdg" and it should appear
<dooglus> sonare: ubotu is a bot.
<dooglus> sonare: so there's not much point thanking it :)
<Broam> Bingo.  Thanks dooglus
<dooglus> Broam: obscure, eh?
<Broam> Yes.  Ubotu was not programmed to understand gratitude
<Broam> dooglus: I have my share of obscure trivia
<dooglus> Broam: the funny thing is, I recently installed breezy onto a different PC from scratch and the debian menu was enabled out the box.
<Broam> Freaky
<max> hello everybody
<Broam> hi max
<dooglus> Broam: that's what prompted me to go and hunt down how to enable it for my own PC
<bob832> hello max
<Broam> dooglus: Aha.
<Broam> dooglus: I once had beep media player start up with a stream as a command argument and saw the debian skin instead of the ubuntu one
<Broam> dooglus: Sometimes the paint's a little thin. :)
<dooglus> Broam: indeed.  it's still debian underneath the brown paint.
<Gunblade> I am denied access from a folder whats an easy way so I can write to it ?
<xiaogil> dooglus: for me, the image can only be watched with evince (pdf), do you know how to watch it with any picture application ?
<ULffuntu> <wayne shorter<beep media player
<dooglus> Broam: did you ever run debian?  I only ran it for a few hours, when I was a lot greener than I am now.  I don't have much of a basis for comparison
<Broam> dooglus: I ran SuSE 9.1
<dooglus> xiaogil: I'm too scared to open the image.  I suspect you're trying to hax0r my box0r
<Broam> dooglus: That was a DOG.  It was KDE 3.2, before they started getting big on memory conservation
<matatata> hej
<Broam> dooglus: it was on a machine roughly equivalent to Theodora here (P2-400, 128mb ram)
<dooglus> Broam: I'm mostly a mandrake refugee
<Broam> hello matatata
<xiaogil> dooglus: ?
<matatata> hello
<dooglus> xiaogil: never mind.
<matatata> are you
<Broam> dooglus: I ran a lot of OpenBSD and NetBSD too
<matatata> Ubuntu fans??
* Broam loves Ubuntu
<outofsight> Question: How do I change my laptop's functional volume key to control front speaker instead of PCM?
<matatata> how new is it??
<Broam> Warty has been out since Oct 2004
<Gunblade> I am denied access from a folder how do i get access?
<triple5> hi folks
<tritium> matatata, how new is what?
<Broam> the current version is Breezy, October 2005
<matatata> umbuntu
<Broam> Gunblade:  which folder?
<tritium> matatata, depends on which release you're asking about
<matatata> when did unbuntu come
<matatata> first
<Broam> outofsight: I think there's a way to do it...you may need to fool with key bindings.
<thoreauputic> Gunblade: depends which directory, and why
<dooglus> xiaogil: according to 'file', it's a "DjVu Image file", whatever that is.  I'd just be happy that evince can open it if I was you...  :)
<tritium> The first release was Oct. 2004
<Broam> what is DjVu?
<ULffuntu> like a pdf
<Broam> say no more.  Thank you :)
<outofsight> Broam, where are these key bindings?
<dooglus> Broam: I've no idea.  that's what "file image" told me
<Falstius> Broam: around here it is a strip club (or so I've been told)
<matatata> i dont know anything about umbuntu is it mutch better then "linux"
<Gunblade> well when installing a TS server in the tutorial they make you create  TSS user,and it creates a folder where my home is...I need to put the TS server in there but I can not write to it
<xiaogil> dooglus: but i need to re-use it, it's amazing that Gimp can't open it
<dooglus> Falstius: that's not a good name for a strip club.  doesn't it mean "i've seen it all before" or something?
<Broam> outofsight:  Not sure.  I'm not sure how your laptop handles the volume control--does it send it the command to the OS or the BIOS?  That I can't answer.  What brand is your laptop?
<Broam> dooglus: I've seen this before and I'm living it again or sometsuch
<dooglus> xiaogil: you can open it in evince and then take a screenshot with the PrtSc key
<Broam> Gunblade:  Try using `sudo -i`
<dooglus> Broam: you and me both.
<matatata> linux is an older verion of umbuntu now?=??
<Broam> matatata:  Ubuntu is a version of Linux
<jonathon> hello im trying to make my linux look cool and was wondering if anyone knew how to change the background that comes up when the gnome splash is loading/
<B_166-ER-X> how do i ignore someone under Xchat 2.6.0 ?
<dooglus> Broam: this reminds me very much of another night spent putting off packing for a flight in the morning :)
<skple> can someone tell me why the 'configure' button is greyed out on my network ptroperties panel?
<triple5> So, I have a problem: my usbmount doesn't work and I plug in usb stick or mobile phone without it coming up on the  screen
<outofsight> Broam, it's an ASUS, I think it worked before when I had initially installed breezy but stopped when I updated the kernel
<Falstius> the french translates literally as "already seen"
<matatata> so if i want to get linux i go for unbunt
<triple5> I have tried lsmod
<Broam> matatata: Yes.  There are many different kinds of Linux, but Ubuntu is regarded as one of the best
<Gunblade> Broan: and then what?
<Broam> triple5:  can you use the HAL to verify that the OS is seeing it?
<matatata> IS IT going to be problems with my GAMES if i get umbuntu????
<dooglus> matatata: linux is the name of the kernel.  ubuntu is a distribution which uses the linux kernel.  this room is full of ubuntu lovers, so we'll tell you to use ubuntu.  other channels will tell you to use their favourite distribution.
<Broam> Gunblade:  When you are root you can do anything, so you can go into that folder and place things in there.  Be careful though
<skple> can someone tell me why the 'configure' button is greyed out on my network ptroperties panel?
<tritium> matatata, it is spelled "ubuntu"
<Gunblade> I am still denied...
<triple5> Broam: how to use HAL?
<dooglus> matatata: of course, we're right and the others are all wrong.  don't listen to them,.
<Broam> triple5:  hold please
<xiaogil> dooglus: unfortunately, the picture is bigger than my screen
<ULffuntu> jonathon: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Glossary> how can i make people TELnet to my IP address??
<Broam> triple5:  System -> Administration -> device manager
<cyphase> Glossary, you probably need to open your firewall
<Madpilot> matatata: that depends on which games you're talking about - regular Windows games won't run without using other applications to emulate Windows...
<Gunblade> Error while moving items to "/home/tss". is what I get when trying to drag the folder to it
<Glossary> cyphase, i dont have any firewall
<cyphase> Glossary, router?
<tritium> Glossary, ssh would be more secure
<Glossary> cyphase,  nop.
<cyphase> so your computer connects straight to the net?
<dooglus> xiaogil: are you sure?  it's only about 500 pixels high, and less wide.
<cyphase> as in..
<Glossary> ssh dont work either
<Broam> Gunblade: You may want to chmod that directory so that you can write to it
<matatata> but can i get an emulation of windows and then run all GAMES
<dooglus> xiaogil: zoom to "100%"
<Broam> matatata: Yes
<cyphase> card in computer -> wall plug kind of thing?
<tritium> Glossary, you need to install the server
<skple> can someone tell me why the 'configure' button is greyed out on my network ptroperties panel?
<Broam> skple: What sort of network card you got in that thing?
<xiaogil> dooglus: i'll loose all the quality of the image
<Glossary> tritium, what server and how?:S
<dooglus> skple: did you run it as root?
<cyphase> Is Ubuntu going to support per user application installation?
<dooglus> xiaogil: zooming to 100% loses qualityy?
<jonathon> i know how to change my background but there seems to be another background imagine that is loading up between login and my actual gnome desktop
<tritium> Glossary, openssh-server (or just ssh)
<xiaogil> dooglus: and i'll need to do that with many images
<matatata> all NEW GAMES then to they work with unbunto or only some????????
<Broam> skple:  you also can't edit the "lo" interface
<qwerrttyy> Does anyone know why gaim keeps disconnecting after a while? My friend has this problem on Windows, too.
<Glossary> tritium, what do i search for in apt-cache search ?
<Broam> matatata: You will need to use a product called CEDEGA to play Windows games in Ubuntu
<xiaogil> dooglus: they're should be a command to get this image
<cyphase> qwerrttyy, which IM system?
<matatata> UBUNTU
<cyphase> network*
<Madpilot> matatata: that's going to depend on which games you're interested in...
<tritium> Glossary, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<skple> broam: thank you
<Falstius> Glossary: apt-get openssh-server
<xiaogil> dooglus: in a clean way
<qwerrttyy> cyphase, AIM
<cyphase> AIM has been having problems lately i've heard
<matatata> like FEAR AOE 3 m.m
<cyphase> not with Gaim
<Broam> skple: the 'lo' interface is local loopback, it's used for certain programs.  You need another interface such as 'eth0' to connect to the internet
<cyphase> the network itself
<triple5> Broam: I have the device there... USB
<dooglus> xiaogil: did you check out the 'djvulibre-bin' package?  I've not, but maybe that can convert it to something more common
<matatata> call of du  2
<cyphase> you couldn't add the "ty"?
<cyphase> :)
<Broam> triple:  what is the device exactly?  (I have a LG-VX6100 and I can get it to be seen and picked up as a network interface of all things!)
<Gunblade> how do you CHMOD a directory?
<matatata> cant umbuntu uppgrade so all games Working===?
<Glossary> ok Done, now what?
<Broam> gunblade:  This is dangerous stuff...
<dooglus> Gunblade: "chmod <mode> <directory>"
<th3flawl3ss1> i have a quick question guys
<cyphase> Gunblade, same way you do it wiht a file
<sethk> Gunblade, same way you chmod a file
<cyphase> with*
<tritium> matatata, it's not as simple as you suggest
<Broam> Gunblade: what the "mode" is..you may need to read some manual pages
<sethk> Gunblade, in UNIX things work consistently
<Madpilot> matatata: like I said, that depends on the game - I'd search google if I were you
<dooglus> Gunblade: "man chmod" for the man page
<triple5> Broam: it is a little USB mass storage stick 512MB
<sethk> Gunblade, for a directory x means searchable rather than executable
<xiaogil> dooglus: i'll try it right now
<Broam> triple5:  You may just need to mount it
<Broam> triple5:  do me a favor.  Open up a text terminal
<triple5> can't see where, it did it once or twice, but
<cyphase> Is Ubuntu going to support per user application installation? Meaning, a user can intstall an application in their home directory without admin rights, using a package manager
<sonare> i understand that winmodems are difficult to get working in linux. however, device manager recognises the chipset etc, but there is nothing under /dev/modem or any of the /dev/pci* entries. Is it best I just buy a new, non-win based modem?
<triple5> Broam done the text terminal
<Broam> triple5:  type 'dmesg | less' and scroll to the bottom
<dooglus> sethk: I'm not sure.  'x' lets you into the directory, but doesn't let you list its contents
<Broam> you want to write world (what is that, 775)?
<triple5> usb-storage: device scan complete
<matatata> i like consept of Umbuntu..... but i dont change to it if not all Programs/games are working,, maybe i get it on my next computer but then i need  to emulate windows in umbuntu ,, WEel seeeeeee
<th3flawl3ss1> im new to linux and need help getting this program installed. http://www.teamxlink.co.uk im not even sure which version to run with ubuntu
<Broam> triple5:  did it say anything about mounting it?
<dooglus> Broam: 777.  but "o+w" is easier to think of
<Broam> triple5:  if not, hit 'q' to quit less
<sonare> cyphase: you can bar users from executing certain programs
<cyphase> Who's having problems with the nVidia driver in Ubuntu?
<Glossary> How can i create different Directories with Different passwords for different users??
<Broam> triple5:  and type 'mount' with no arguments
<thoreauputic> sonare: probably - have you looked at http://linmodems.org ? Some winmodems can be made to work
<cyphase> sonare, what's that got to do with it?
<sethk> dooglus, a+rwx (all read/write/execute) is the same as 777
<Broam> triple5:  If you want to paste that output, join the #flood channel here and I'll be there
<sethk> dooglus, don't use numbers, that's the mark of an amateur
<triple5> okay
<Broam> sethk: or a BSD junkie
<sonare> cyphase: i think it would be a bad idea because of dependencies on the whole system
<cyphase> sonare, i mean users should be able to install applications in their home directory without admin rights
<cyphase> what do you mean?
<sethk> Broam, no, the symbols have been available in BSD since 1971
<Falstius> Glossary: use the "adduser" command and "passwd" you can look up the details online.  You might want to read a basic linux admin tutorial.
<cyphase> they could have whatever dependencies in their home folder
<matatata>  i like consept of Umbuntu..... but i dont change to it if not all Programs/games are working,, maybe i get it on my next computer but then i need  to emulate windows in umbuntu ,, WEel seeeeeee /// please here my problem and  konsult with your Linux creators =) =) =)
<cyphase> like a miniture of the system-wide package manager
<matatata> heheh
<cyphase> miniature*
<cyphase> with some changes to account for the circumstances
<sethk> matatata, no distribution, o/s, whatever, has "all" of anything
<tritium> yeah, we saw already, matatata.  Tell that to the makers of your windows games/programs...
<xiaogil> dooglus: djvuextract should do the job, but nothing happens when i execute : djvuextract "/home/gilles/GetImage_FileName.jsp?filename=R024974ccwa&type=3"
<matatata> but i like linux more
<matatata> but i dont know anything of it yet
<petrucchio> quit
* cyphase hopes, someday, there will be an MMORPG that only runs in linux
<cyphase> :)
<Madpilot> matatata: Linux isn't just a different version of Windows, it's a totally different system, so Windows programs can't run in Linux... and the emulators aren't perfect and can't do some things either...
<tritium> there's no time like the present to start learning, matatata
<cyphase> *yea right*
<sonare> cyphase: i think you have a good idea there but i think the security problem will overshadow things
<cyphase> what security problems?
<matatata> thanks MADPILOT
<sonare> you can already install software (as an admin) that wipes the whole disk
<Falstius>  cyphase, it won't happen because linux programers tend to keep platform compatibility in mind ;)
<cyphase> yea..
<cyphase> Falstius, i know
<cyphase> but we need an open source MMORPG
<cyphase> that works in linux
<cyphase> to draw more people in
<cyphase> ;)
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Falstius> Nethack.
<matt247234> tritium:have any other ideas for my monitor, i ran that configure thing a few more times and got the same results each time; i don't know if it changes anything, but it is connected on dvi
<matatata> what is the best thing with unbunto if you compare to older VERIONS
<sonare> nethack is brilliant
<cyphase> yea..
<tritium> matt247234, not really, sorry
<sethk> matatata, the strange questions on IRC
<Hmmmm> hi guys, i need to write some documentaiton. i was wondering if someone could suggest a good tool for doing that
<Broam> BAH I gotta go
<Madpilot> sethk: :D
<Broam> the girlfriend needs picked up
<Broam> BBL
<tritium> Hmmmm, LaTeX
<dooglus> sonare: did you try "crawl"?
<sonare> and nethack is funny, unlike the terrible wish-fullfillment most mmorpgs devolve into
<cyphase> lol
<icerabbit> I'm happy to say that I am now connected to IRC from within X!
<cyphase> unfourtanetly..
<Hmmmm> tritium, unfortunately i don't know tex
<Broam-Away> wOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<cyphase> people won't move to linux just because nethack works on it
<Hmmmm> i was hoping to use some sorta simple gui with templates
<cyphase> now, WoW..
<sonare> hello i am a hott dark-elf with a big sword
<Hmmmm> something for gnome
<cyphase> or Guild Wars
<tritium> Hmmmm, it's worth learning, particularly for the beautiful typesetting of mathematics
<cyphase> or something like that
<sonare> half-life and alpha centauri is everything anyone should need
<cyphase> sonare, what security problems were you talking about?
<Hmmmm> tritium, yesi do wana learn tex, i have fixed an appointment for that lesson for my physics professor
<matatata> DO you think the developers gonna do games to all SYSTEMS like Linux in future
<Hmmmm> but right nowi need to get this done quick n a lil dirty
<tritium> Hmmmm, excellent
<slashx1896> Hey all
<triple5> hey
<icerabbit> Apparently all i had to do was run fglrxconfig after "aptituded install xorg-driver-fglrx"!
<agave911> hi all
<triple5> I still have  a problme with the usb storage
<sonare> cypase: there is no way to tell the effects of a program you download from the internet until you run it
<tritium> icerabbit, isn't that on the wiki page?
<icerabbit> thank you for the help
<triple5> no mounting, no automounting...
<icerabbit> yes
<cyphase> sonare, the programs will be from the repositories..
<matatata> final QUEStion:....
<sonare> non-admin installs is why windows is full of spyware etc
<agave911> i am trying to install breezyx86 on a amd64
<cyphase> sonare, i think you're misunderstanding me
<sonare> cyphase you have a good idea there
<matatata> WHY SHOLD I CHANGE TO LINUX  (if not securety)
<theblue_> Hi all.
<sonare> i did :)
<jonathon> please help my gnome is ugly
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> i mean..
<agave911> but am havig trouble on the second fase of the installation
<cyphase> i can get a tar ball of any program
<icerabbit> I have learned to successfully use wikis! a turning point in my linuxc life!
<cyphase> and extract it to my home directory
<cyphase> and run it..
<agave911> i get a kernel panic error-code 12
<slashx1896> GnomeMeeting is saying No Device Found for my cam when its clearly plugged in, can someone help?
<cyphase> but a package manager is better for obvious reasons
<matatata> .....
<matatata> please someone answer
<dooglus> matatata: it's more stable.  you're more in control.  and you'll learn a whole bunch of stuff.
<Falstius> matatata: it is easier to use then windows.
<tritium> slashx1896, is it a supported cam, and is its driver loaded?
<sonare> matatata: its  ok to use just dont expect to be able to put just any old program on there. nor is some hardware supported because manufacturers are horrible idiots that dont care about users
<slashx1896> its a logitech cam and i dont think the driver is loaded
<Madpilot> matatata: no viruses, no spyware, none of that crap. and no need to run antivirus, antispyware and the rest of *that* crap...
<tritium> slashx1896, you'd need it to be
<cyphase> yea!
<cyphase> :D
<slashx1896> tritium: how
<agave911> has any one installed x86linux on amd64 ?
<matatata> so you dont have antivirus???
<tritium> slashx1896, sudo modprobe <modulename>
<slashx1896> srry brb
<cyphase> matatata, no anti anything needed
<cyphase> :)
<Falstius> agave911: I'm running 86_64 on AMD64 ...
<matatata> dont you have antivirus on your computer
<cyphase> me? no
<cyphase> i have a firewall..
<cyphase> but no anti virus
<matatata> you only need firewall=???
<thoreauputic> matatata: no linux viruses in the wild
<cyphase> you don't even need that
<cyphase> if you have a hardware firewall
<Falstius> thoreauputic: that's not true (atleast according to the news)
<cyphase> but i have a firewall because i like to play with software
<tag> LINUX IS A VIRUS
<cyphase> lol
<tag> </troll>
* cyphase kicks tag
<cyphase> ;)
<thoreauputic> Falstius: oh? link?
<agave911> Falstius: how did you manage?
<matatata> only Linuxhackers is i am affraid of if i get linux?????
<cyphase> WINDOWS*
<agave911> Falstius: is there a parameter?
<cyphase> matatata, a hardware firewall will protect you
<Falstius> agave911: for most things it is sweet .. some problems with binary codecs (no flash) but you can do a chroot for all of that if you like.
<cyphase> and you might as well get a software firewall
<cyphase> like Firestarter
<thoreauputic> Falstius: I'd be interested to know if there is a virus in the wild - that would be a first
<xiaogil> dooglus: are you still there ?
<matatata> but you dont need to be a hacker to get LINUX like i am only an middle-nob-Now more then family-guy
<thoreauputic> Falstius: where did you read that about viruses for linux ?
<agave911> Falstius: do you run breezy i486 on the amd64
<Falstius> thoreauputic: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2001/09/18/insecurities.html
<cyphase> matatata, Linux isn't for hackers only :)
<Falstius> thoreauputic: I read about it on slashdot a while back.
<thoreauputic> Falstius: OK thanks - looking now
<agave911> i already have breezy-amd64 installed, but need something more stable
<Falstius> agave911: I run 64bit breezy, I haven't tried the 32bit.
<agave911> Falstius: ok
<matatata> i have 1000000 questions for you  linux guys out there
<slashx1896> tritium: what u mean my module name?
<cyphase> go ahead
<tritium> slashx1896, the name of the module for your webcam
<slashx1896> all i know about it that it is logitech..
<Madpilot> matatata: Ubuntu is specifically aimed at non-hackers... it's designed to be usable by anyone
<Falstius> agave911: I haven't had stability problems except for totem .. but I had problems with that in 32bit too.
<matatata> hoe demanding is it on hardware if you compare with Windows XP
<dooglus> xiaogil: yes.
<cyphase> less demanding
<matt247234> can anyone help me with my monitor?  i just found out that it does 75Hz on d-sub, but somehow only 60 on dvi (xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/32604)
<cyphase> i've heard some cases where it's more
<dooglus> xiaogil: I extracted the .IFF content, using: djvuextract ./image.djvu BG44=image.iff
<matatata> i have 512 RAM
<cyphase> but most i've heard say it's faster
<agave911> Falstius: Gnome crashes sometimes, it is anoying
<thoreauputic> Falstius: umm - that looks to be a trojan, and the by-line was 2001 (*very* old news
<dooglus> xiaogil: run "djvudump <file>" to get the name "BG44" to use
<dooglus> xiaogil: but then - The Gimp doesn't want to open the .iff file anyway...
<matatata> if i get  UBUNTO can i have it in a network and send  files betwin one with XP
<Falstius> thoreauputic: I didn't say there were many of them ;)  Just you can't say "none"
<Madpilot> matatata: with 512 you should be fine, Ubuntu will probably run at least as fast as XP, probably faster
<tritium> thoreauputic, there was a rather nasty vulnerability in apache recently
<sonare> agave mostly that is just nautilus, but it is gettign better all the time
<cyphase> matatata, yes
<xiaogil> dooglus: I tried the command : djvuextract "/home/gilles/GetImage_FileName.jsp?filename=R024974ccwa&type=3" BG44=myimage which returnsa file which has the same size a the image but that is readable by nothing
<slashx1896> tritium, all i know about my logitech is the make of it, where do i find the module i have to type
<matatata> caz i going to buy a new  computer
<thoreauputic> tritium: I didn't say there were no vulnerabilities
<sonare> matatata U-B-U-N-T-U >:D
<matatata> heheh
<dooglus> xiaogil: me too...  we now need to work out how to use .iff files...
<thoreauputic> tritium: I was only referring to viruses
<matt247234> anyone?
<tritium> slashx1896, first find out if the hardware is supported at all (ask uncle google, for staters)
<cyphase> tritium, a virus is a program
<Falstius> agave: airen@box:~/.wine$ uptime
<Falstius>  22:43:52 up 7 days,  2:15,  2 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.04, 0.00
<matatata> how demanding is the  Emulator of windows  if i want to play games i need to lower my graficks then`???????
<cyphase> a hacker is a quick thinking person who can adapt to the situation quickly
<xiaogil> dooglus: why did you name it .tiff, it seems the result is exactly the same when naming it .jpg
<cyphase> hackers are harder to prevent then viruses
<slashx1896> lol, so find out if my logitech cam is supported to linux?
<sonare> matatata: it is not an emulator
<tritium> cyphase, heh, thanks for that info
<_jason> cyphase, so he has to be quick then? :P
<matatata> what is it=??
<logical_mark> Hey, I downloaded the Bianary for BOINC and now I need to know how to install it
<cyphase> _jason, yes
<thoreauputic> cyphase: hacker != cracker
<cyphase> i know
<sonare> matatata: it uses the windows libraries but does not slow down because there is no OS-on-OS barrier
<dooglus> xiaogil: it's in .iff format...
<matatata> if not games  work  when i have umbunto how to play windows-games
<dooglus> xiaogil: run "file" on it to see that.
<dooglus> xiaogil: Useful conversion programs: iff2pgm, pgm2iff, iff2ps, convert_format (in nelson's bin)
<cyphase> i say hacker sometimes still
<sonare> matatata: wine can even be faster on ubuntu than on windows itself!
<cyphase> lol
<broam> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaack
<linux_newb> anyone here use gyach enhanced?
<xiaogil> dooglus: you know so much...
<broam> triple5:  you get taken care of?
<matatata> so the libary is ALWAYS inside umbunto and dont need an Procces to play windows-games???
<sonare> yep
<logical_mark> cyphase: if there is already an expliot in EVERY computer in the world running windows, or EVERY router that runs important backbones, then I would argue that a quickly executed virus would be more damging than a hacker executing the attack himself...
<matatata> so.....
<cyphase> yea..
<dooglus> xiaogil: I don't know anything about this, but I know how to google...
<cyphase> but we're talking about linux
<matatata> if i have umbunto and windows libary and play a game.... SAME performence???????????
<cyphase> and not every computer in the world, of any os, has the same vulnerability
<dooglus> xiaogil: the problem is, I can't find iff2pgm.  The Gimp can almost certainly open pgm files, so that's all we'd need
<cyphase> and i'm talking about one network
<sonare> matatata: not -all- games ever created in the history of windows work yet (wine is a work in progress) but if you have a problem just set aside a partition for windows and use that for games!
<cyphase> a virus versus a hacker
<cyphase> a hacker is faster
<cyphase> cracker*
<sonare> matatata: same performance
<tritium> don't forget to define virus, cyphase
<matatata> partition for windows.........
<sonare> a partition on your disk.
<thoreauputic> matatata: and it's spelled U-B-U-N-T-U  :)
<th3flawl3ss1> anybody got a minute to help a noob?
<broam> I do!  I do!
<matatata> UBUNTo yes yes
<broam> Pick me!  Pick me!
<cyphase> lol
<tritium> matatata, almost ;)
<th3flawl3ss1> lol
<matatata> U
<dooglus> xiaogil: a google search for "iff2pgm" only returns 2 hits - neither offers a copy of the program.
<cyphase> Uuntu
<cyphase> oops
<bimberi> thoreauputic: thanks, that was annoying me too :P
<sonare> what is all this Umberto rubbish about anyway????????? is it like apple mac??????????
<cyphase> pressed Insert
<cyphase> Ubuntu*
<th3flawl3ss1> i have 2 problems here, just installed the 64 bit version and cant write to my external HDD
<thoreauputic> bimberi: heheh :)
<th3flawl3ss1> its read only
<sonare> hehe
<broam> th3flawl3ss1: You will need to remount it read-write
<broam> th3flawl3ss1: of course, your next question is "how"?
<matatata> here in sweden its easier to say umbunto its coming along when i writing
<th3flawl3ss1> lol
<cyphase> th3flawl3ss1, what format is it/
<broam> I was walking triple5 through this but the girlfriend needed a ride home
<cyphase> ?*
<th3flawl3ss1> not sure... i think fat32
<cyphase> ok
<dooglus> xiaogil: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gimpiffplugin/ looks promising
<matatata> well
<broam> vfat!  let's hear it for vfat! :P
<cyphase> because linux doesn't do NTFS well
<xiaogil> dooglus: what about netpbm ?
<matatata> i dont wont virus
<cyphase> so if it's NTFS, that's why
<bungle> How do I set up my 15" lcd screen in xorg conf
<cyphase> matatata, don't worry
<dooglus> xiaogil: does that do IFF?  if so, why not...
<cyphase> your safe :)
* thoreauputic deprecates vfat and promotes ext3 ;-)
<th3flawl3ss1> ok, im guessin i right click and go to properties to find out for sure
<ordinary> SOMEONE update me on the REPOSITORY changes!  I get a 404 not found with SYNAPTIC!
<Ishotweb> hmm so i'm still trying to learn the linux filesystem... a tutorial tells me to look in .wine/drive_c/windows/system , can someone tell me where that is?
<cyphase> ordinary, no changes
<cyphase> i get all my updates right
<sonare> ooh i have a question: how easy is it to plug-and-play? will Umberto (oh god now I'm doing it too!) detect the change in hardware and load/unload the right drivers on startup?
<Falstius> th3flawl3ss1: the easoest way is to type "mount" at a command prompt.
* ordinary gets ready to paste an error message clip
<Ishotweb> i suppose i should go read something on basic terminal commands so i'm not completely illiterate
<dooglus> xiaogil: netpbm seems to handle TIFF but not IFF
<tritium> Ishotweb, under your home dir
<broam> th3flawl3ss1: If you want to paste your mount output, join #flood
<matatata> but if i had a windows partision dosent it means holes for viruses m.m??????????
<thoreauputic> Ishotweb: it's a hideen (dot) directory in your home directory
<triple5> I have tried lsmod, all modules seem to be in place, but I don't have ehci_hcd
<ordinary> ERROR "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ordinary> "
<Madpilot> sonare: depends what the hardware is - stuff like digital cameras and printers usually "just work"
<broam> triple5: you're alive!
<triple5> instead I have uhci_hcd
<cyphase> ordinary, i *just* did an apt-get update
<cyphase> 100%
<broam> triple5: ehci and uhci are just different speeds I think
<sonare> matatata: only if you install stuff from the internet using windows.
* ordinary puts that command in
<cyphase> ordinary, that's not a 404
<Michael> Can someone tell me how to make a windows harddrive readable? (already mounted)
<cyphase> ordinary, add sudo to the beginning if your not root
<thoreauputic> ordinary: wait a while and try again
<broam> Looks like we're holding a session to mount hard disks!
<Ishotweb> tritium and thoreauputic: ahhh thanks.. didn't think about hidden files
<janopotter> what is of chanel in spanich
<th3flawl3ss1> lol
<tritium> !your
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, your is "your" is possessive, "you're" is a contraction meaning "you are"
<broam> I almost wish we were doing this 2 weeks ago when I spent 2 hours trying to do this
<matatata> add sonare ///friends list of KNOWLAGE
<janopotter> what is the chanel in spanich
<thoreauputic> Ishotweb: a dot hides the file in *nix :)
<tritium> !es
<ordinary> the command is working, files are being downloaded :D
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Madpilot> !es
<cyphase> tritium, i know :)
<triple5> okay different speeds, but which is the right one for USB 1
<cyphase> but what the hell
<cyphase> you're* :)
<tritium> heh :)
<janopotter> hola cual es el canal en espaol de ubuntu
<broam> triple5:  Dunno.  Try uhci and see what you get
<Ishotweb> thoreaputic : ah... that makes sense. so how do i find it if it's hidden?
<sonare> Madpilot: I trust network cards and modems are relatively PnP? that is, for the ones with driver support in the kernel.
<matatata> add cyoohase ///user =good to ask
<tritium> !es janopotter
<ubotu> tritium: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<cyphase> how about me!
<cyphase> ;)
<broam> sonare: modems are often *not* PnP.  WinModems, and all
<Ishotweb> err oops, misspelled thoreauputic
<triple5> broam: what do you mean try uhci?
<cyphase> matatata, cyphase* :)
<Madpilot> sonare: Ubuntu detected my onboard network stuff just fine on install - likewise my onboard sound
<sonare> broam: winmodems .... argh!
<triple5> I have tried uhci, but this error message comes up,
<thoreauputic> Ishotweb: either hit ctrl-H in nautilus or use  ls -al for instance
<broam> triple5:  actually you should be ok.  It should ju
<triple5> sense key: Unit Attention.
<broam> triple5: ^W^W^W^W^W^W^W^W^W I'm in flood, paste away
<janopotter> hola cual es el canal en espaol de ubuntu
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tritium> janopotter, ^^^
<matatata> i going to install UMBUNTU i think on my next COMPUTER i going to buy after chrismus, YOU know WHY??????????+
<janopotter> #ubuntues
<thoreauputic> Ishotweb: for tricky nicks, try  e.g. thore <hit tab>  :)
<sonare> Madpilot: i am thinking of putting in different hardware, post-install; not installing with the hardware
<broam> si
<tritium> matatata, um...hakuna matatata ?
<frogzoo> broam: if theye winmodems - then no, if theye external serial modems - then yes
<triple5> I am gone to flood
<cyphase> matatata, you don't have to have a lot of question marks and capital letters
<cyphase> for random words
<xiaogil> dooglus: could it be iff ilbm images ?
<cyphase> and it's Ubuntu*
<Chris-C> Synaptic question: how do I tell whether a package listed came from the universe rep or the multiverse rep?  Without digging into properties ... Is there some way to make it visible in the list display?
<sonare> cyphase: he is saying that to be silly i think.
<Ishotweb> thoreauputic, ah that makes it easier. thanks for all the help. got it now
<matatata> i think micrsoft is going to after a while BLOCK all pirate copies Somehow so that EVERYONE must PAY, and the ANTIVIRUS Progs ASAME!!!! (not good))
<thoreauputic> Ishotweb: no worries :)
<Madpilot> sonare: I haven't installed any hardware beyond hard drives since moving to Ubuntu, so I can't really tell you anything...
<tritium> Chris-C, apt-cache policy <packagename> is one method
<cyphase> matatata, please stop
<cyphase> it's annoying
<matatata> i DONT want to PAY
<cyphase> don't capitalize every other word
<thoreauputic> matatata: this is kind of off-topic you know
<tritium> matatata, don't support piracy here, please
<frogzoo> matatata: can't be done - there'll always be keygens
<cyphase> LIKE this, BECAUSE it's ANNOYING
<Chris-C> tritium, thanks but I meant in the synaptic list view
<xiaogil> dooglus: netpbm doesn't work, thr image is not recognized by ilbmtopbm
<bimberi> Chris-C: Settings -> Preferences -> Columns & Fonts, add the Component column
<tag> How do I start a nested X server?  I thought I could do startx ~/.xinitrc -- Xnest :10
<sonare> i dont like what matatata is doing to the discussion but i dont want to be nasty.
<bimberi> Chris-C: or Section :)
<Michael> Can I setup reading for a windows partition if it's been mounted?
<matatata> ops what did i say....ehh
<Chris-C> bimberi, awesome!
<matatata> best i go..
<thoreauputic> tag: you can use  gdmflexiserver --xnest   (IIRC)
<matatata> bye
<skple> EVERYONE GO SEE AEON FLUX
<skple> it sucked.
<tritium> matatata, you know what you said.  We don't support piracy here.
<tag> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<sonare> good luck matatata !
<sonare> skple: noooooooooooo
<skple> hehe
<cyphase> matatata, don't steal windows. just don't use it :)
<sonare> oh peter chung what did you do???
<skple> no kidding
<thoreauputic> tag:  Xnest -ac -display :1  is another way I think
<dooglus> xiaogil: you could try http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/XnView-Download-4612.html - that claims to be able to open and convert .IFF files...
<matatata> thanks.... i dont suport piracy at all but everyone gots a piracy here and so it is
<tritium> matatata, no, not everyone here pirates
<matatata> all young atleast
<sonare> linux is nothing to do with piracy
<frogzoo> if you run ubuntu, its very difficult to not resent having to licence windows for games and nothing else
<thoreauputic> erm..  Xnest -ac  :1
<tritium> if you don't like commercial software, don't but it
<matatata> i think its good caz its for free right??
* cyphase waits for the day when a major game producer commits to supporting Linux
<cyphase> :D
<frogzoo> not that Id condone running a warez xp just for your games - nope, would never do that
<cyphase> we'll see a torrent of switchers
<cyphase> frogzoo, of course not
<cyphase> :)
<hyphenated> cyphase: well, those clowns at id software seemed to do precisely that. did you go and buy doom3?
<thoreauputic> OK all discussion of wareZ etc ---> #ubuntu-offtopic
<cius> we need more open source games
<cyphase> hyphenated, no, i didn't
<matatata> any program you need to pay for in umbuntu???
<hyphenated> and the other clowns that made unreal tournament etc, they did the same
<tag> thoreauputic: Also startx -- /usr/bin/Xnest :12
<cius> or more specifically, we need more open assets for the open source engines already out there.
<dooglus> matatata: yes.  there's commercial software for ubuntu
<xiaogil> dooglus: xnview can't read it too
<thoreauputic> tag: aha :)
<dooglus> xiaogil: then I'm sorry, but I give up!
<janopotter> no ahi nadie en el canal #ubuntues
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xiaogil> dooglus: okay, thanks for your help!
<cyphase> matatata, IBM just certified their very expensieve commercial database for ubuntu
<cyphase> lol
<matatata> but not the windows libary that you can play games with you need  to pay??
<cyphase> no
<cyphase> that's free
<cyphase> wine anyway
<dooglus> xiaogil: if you really care, the next step would be to delve into evince and see exactly how it's managing to open the image.  but that could get messy.
<cyphase> if you get cedega..
<cyphase> that costs
<hyphenated> yeah, it's a whopping 5USD per month
<varsendagger> thoreauputic, i am using chroot to run stuff on another linux distro, the other distro keeps crashing when i switch back to my ubuntu
<hyphenated> that's like a burger a week
<matatata> so i need umbuntu and Wine to play games?? anything more===??
<cius> heck just buy it once
<dooglus> xiaogil: clearly there's some free software which can read the format, so your problem does have a solution.
* tritium gives cyphase an extra "Enter" key, for when his wears out ;)
<Falstius> tritium, he is complaining there's no one in ubuntu-es
<tritium> Falstius, he spelled the channel name wrong
<cius> when you see the perfromance of cedega, you'll go back to your warez xp dual boot or just do without
<cyphase> hyphenated, you need to chill
<sonare> ha
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: and why are you telling me this ? *grin*
<xiaogil> dooglus: i'll have to find it, but i guess that won't be easy
<Gunblade> Hey all I am just wondering how I can install some FTp software to run a FTP server on ubuntu...anything like Filezilla on windows?
<mister_roboto> matata: if you like shooters, you have a good choice on linux
<sonare> cius: 3rd party software, says it all
<stinkydave> hi, is ssh2 installed by default in ubuntu, I am trying to connect to a debain server on my network and it isn't working
<cyphase> stinkydave, no
<varsendagger> you are talking about xnest iand i thought i might be able to do the chroot throught xnest
<sethk> stinkydave, no, separate installl
<tritium> stinkydave, not the server.  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<cyphase> you have to install it
<sethk> stinkydave, but very easy
<thoreauputic> Gunblade: you want a server or a client?
<matatata> shooters???
<cyphase> install ssh
<Gunblade> server
<Falstius> tritium: eh, you're right.  I was giving him the benefit of the doubt.
<regeya> when I pop in and see something like a cedega diss, I'm just thinking 'um...huh.'
<tritium> :)
<mister_roboto> matatata: like quake, doom, unreal tourney
<varsendagger> thoreauputic, what is the syntax for xnest
<matatata> 1 person games
<cius> anyone know of a project working on free quake 3 assets?
<sethk> matatata, hey, this is a clean channel
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: it depends - you can do  Xnest -ac :1 for example
<tritium> janopotter, necesitas un "-" en el nombre del canal
<stinkydave> I will try to install the openssh-server
<regeya> I'm thinking that if you can't deal with not having MS Office and can't deal with the differences between MS Office and OpenOffic, you might need to invest in Windows and MS Office.
<cyphase> maybe shuttleworth will give another 20 million(?) for an open source MMORPG
<frogzoo> !sp
<cyphase> ;)
<matatata> clen channel???
<ubotu> frogzoo: I give up, what is it?
<frogzoo> !ep
<ubotu> frogzoo: Are you smoking crack?
<janopotter> thanks
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: then you start things from the parent terminal with -display :1
<Madpilot> matatata: Enemy Territory & Americas Army both have Linux-native versions...
<regeya> wait...
<regeya> cedega is WineX, isn't it
<tritium> frogzoo, don't bother, I'm helping another person to get there
<varsendagger> like xmms -display :1
* regeya was confused...cedega, crossover, who can tell
<broam> tritium: are you any good at helping people mount drives?  I am teh sux
<matatata> when you install linux vesion you have the umbuntu version then
<tritium> broam, who needs help?
<matatata> on games=)))
<mister_roboto> matatata:ubuntu is just one distribution of linux (linux operating system with other programs added)
<Madpilot> matatata: yes - and it's Ubuntu, please...
<frogzoo> regeya: both crossover office & cedega are wine derivatives
<triple5> Me needs a little help in #flood
<broam> tritium: triple5 and th3flawl3ss1
<broam> tritium: they're in #flood because of mount paste
<matatata> UbunTU
<triple5> mounting and automounting
<tritium> matatata, please don't mix lower and upper case
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: you might like to run a window manager first :)
<broam> tritium: I'm out of ideas
<matatata> ....i always do everything wrong right
<matatata> grrrr
<sonare> i was wondering what is the support for USB dialup modems like?
<cratuki> For some reason my ls order is different under ubuntu than on my debian stable host
<thoreauputic> varsendagger:  gdmflexiserver --xnest is easier
<cyphase> sonare, what support?
<cratuki> Does anyone know what causes ls to order like that?
<regeya> frogzoo, thank you for your insight.  I've owned licenses to both, thank you.
<_jason> cratuki, how is it ordering? it should be alphabetic iirc
<Gunblade> so what do I need to install to make a FTP server
<varsendagger> ohh
<mister_roboto> cratuki: you don't have it aliased, do you? like to provide some desired sort order?
<regeya> ever since the name change, though, frogger, I occasionally get confused.  especially this time of year.  christmas is always busy for me.
<cyphase> sonare, i'm just kidding. i have no idea
<varsendagger> thoreauputic, thanks
<regeya> frogger, frogzoo, who can tell?
<matatata> "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". Ubuntu also means "I am what I am because of who we all are". The Ubuntu Linux distribution brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the software world.// matatat
<thoreauputic> Gunblade: there are quite a few ftp servers for linux - look in synaptic
<cyphase> does anyone have a wireless card working nativly in linux?
* regeya :-}
<cyphase> out of the box
<mister_roboto> cyphase: yes
<bimberi> cratuki: is ls aliased with some additional options? try "alias ls" to see
<tritium> yes, cyphase
<cyphase> *now* i get answers
<cyphase> after i fixed mine
<cyphase> :)
<frogzoo> cyphase: my ipw2200 worked out of the box on 5.10
<cratuki> thanks - it's not aliased
<Gunblade> what is one with an interface, synaptic doesn't really give a huge description
<cratuki> (still writing up what's wrong)
<bimberi> cratuki: check on debain too :)
<cyphase> mister_roboto, tritium, frogzoo, on a desktop
<bimberi> *debian
<matatata> how to DL unbuntu what do i need
<thoreauputic> Gunblade: you can install pure-ftp with pureadmin
<mister_roboto> cyphase: no, dell laptop
<cyphase> i figured
<cratuki> Thanks guys - must be a binary configuration, and seems to have also changed on my recent version of debian stable
<frogzoo> cyphase: are you running breezy ? hoarys wireless support is patchy
<tritium> cyphase, laptop
<cyphase> frogzoo, of course :)
<cratuki> (I'm sure it wasn't like that on woody - config must have changed)_
<cratuki> I can fix by downloading the source.
<tritium> matatata, is unbuntu the anti-ubuntu?
<cratuki> (it's to do with the order files display in, whether underscores are counted as symbols or ignored)
<thoreauputic> hmm  pure-ftpd actually
<cyphase> I got a USB NIC working with ndiswrapper easily
<cyphase> just install the driver
<matatata> is it any nice program like STYLEXP on umbuntu=????
* bimberi notes the support quality justifiably diminishing as the mis-spelling continues
<frogzoo> cyphase: you might like gtkwifi - only it doesnt integrate into the control panel for me - but of you figure it out, Id be interested how
<cyphase> frogzoo, what is it?
<Madpilot> matatata: what does StyleXP do? If it's a theme manager, then Ubuntu has a very good one built right in
<frogzoo> cyphase: GUI for managing wifi connections - available atm only as a .deb - see sourceforge
<cyphase> frogzoo, i use netapplet
<thoreauputic> matatata: for heaven's sake start speling ubuntu correctly
<dooglus> xiaogil: still there?
* thoreauputic sighs
<cius> matatata, you don't need anything like styleXP as far as hacking in theming support goes.
<broam> heh
<matatata> yes it is  theme manger
<xiaogil> dooglus: yes, sure
<ubuntu> test
<thoreauputic> heh "s/speling/spelling
<frogzoo> test!
<xiaogil> dooglus: the iff image is readble by djview
<thoreauputic> haha
<bimberi> ubuntu: failed :P
<dooglus> xiaogil: ok...  is that enough?
<veryfunny> lol
<xiaogil> dooglus: no, unfortunately
<veryfunny> Question
<xiaogil> dooglus: i'd like it to be in jpeg
<veryfunny> I have two optical drives and only one works
<veryfunny> is this commmon?
<rjrecio> hi, is there any dashboard-like app instead of gdesklets?
<dooglus> xiaogil: here's the answer: ddjvu -format=pnm image.djvu image.pnm
<pu> Can somebody help me set up wifi on a laptop?
<veryfunny> on is CD/DVD
<broam> veryfunny: by optical do you mean CD?
<matatata> how to try unbuntu without destroying my things and my windows copy so i can change back to XP later (if i want
<veryfunny> other is CR-RW/DVD-R
<broam> matatata: there is a way.
<frogzoo> veryfunny: nope - somethings broken - IDE or SATA?
<veryfunny> yes
<_jason> matatata, use the livecd
<dooglus> xiaogil: once you've got .pnm, you can convert that to whatever you like
<matatata> livecd
<matatata> i must burn into an cD????
<tritium> yes
<veryfunny> frogzoo:how could i tell its not my system its a friends
<pu> i'm following this guide and i think have the problem pinned down, but dont know how to fix it
<matatata> and start umbuntu with CD???
<broam> Yes.
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on matatata
<matatata> my cd burner not working...now what
<sonare> sometimes i wish compiling and installing was as simple as clicking. i know it is antithetical but adding new themes to gnome like this is overkill for some users.
<rjrecio> hi, is there any dashboard-like app instead of gdesklets?
<cius> rjrecio, no that I've found, and I've been looking for a while.  Not for gnome anyway, kde has its own thing
<thoreauputic> matatata: arghhh Please stop with the umbutu stuff
<broam> sonare: there's always autopackage
<tritium> matatata, when learning, you're going to have to pay close attention to the spelling and case of commands, etc.
<rjrecio> cius, thanks!
<sonare> broam,  i love you.
<xiaogil> dooglus: you're fantastic! thanks a lot!...
<cius> rjrecio, np
<broam> autopackage is fun!
<matatata> ubuntu
<dooglus> xiaogil: i know :)  you're welcome!
<xiaogil> dooglus: how did you find that ?
<frogzoo> veryfunny: physically check the interfaces - Id check 1st the master/slave IDE jumpers
<thoreauputic> tritium: heh :)
<dooglus> xiaogil: I read all the man pages in that package
<veryfunny> which is more standard in HP computers IDE or SATA?
<_jason> matatata, you can order free cd's from shipit but they will take a while... or if you happen to be in philadelphia I'll give you one
<pu> hello. is anyone familiar with setting up wifi in ubuntu? :)
<veryfunny> because it is all still original
<broam> IDE unless it's very very new, veryfunny
<Gunblade> ok so I have installed pureadmin and pure-ftp, but how do you start the server and know what prots it uses etc. so I can set it all up
<tritium> thoreauputic, :)
<cius> rjrecio, you might try playing with panels in gnome, you can emulate some dashboard type stuff if you're creative.
<matatata> I WANT one umbuntu CD for freee HOW
<Gunblade> ports*
<veryfunny> ok so then they are IDE
<matatata> i live in SWEDEN
<dooglus> xiaogil: I ran this command to step through the man pages until I found something interesting: for i in $(dpkg -L djvulibre-bin | grep /man/man1/ | cut -c21- | sed 's/.1.gz//'); do man $i; done
<xiaogil> dooglus: i was just having a look at the djvu's homepage http://djvulibre.djvuzone.org/features.html
<veryfunny> it is 2.5-3 years old
<broam> !se
<ubotu> broam: Are you on ritalin?
<broam> No!
<dooglus> xiaogil: there's possibly a better way to do it, but that worked for me
<tritium> matatata, shipit.ubuntu.com
<bimberi> matatata: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<matatata> thanks
<frogzoo> veryfunny: either the cable is ribbon cable=IDE - or its thin 4 wire = SATA
<broam> veryfunny: it'll be 40 or 80 wires (don't count, it'll take too long)
* bimberi values clickability
<veryfunny> ribbon
<thoreauputic> matatata: if you can't correct your typing and spelling maybe ubuntu isn't for you ;-)
<_jason> matatata, sorry, sweden will be too long a walk from philadelphia :P
<veryfunny> so IDE
<frogzoo> veryfunny: my money is that its IDE & your problem is that the IDE jumpers are wrong - very common problem
<veryfunny> how do we fix this?
<matatata> jason come to me with the CD
<veryfunny> a hammer?
<broam> veryfunny: pliers, it's the only way ot pull jumpers out without fingernails
<_jason> matatata, actually, if you buy me a ticket i could take a vacation to sweden
<dooglus> xiaogil: that page would have led you to ddjvu very quickly...
<matatata> ok same climat i think so happy winter vacation
<frogzoo> veryfunny: you remove the drives - examine them for a little chart describing correct jumpering - and make sure each IDE channel has 1 max masters (or if only drive on channel) and 1 max slaves
<matatata> do they send me a free cd no charges at all?????
<tritium> yep
<_jason> matatata, YES
<broam> matatata: yes
<johnw> how do I get into the korn shell/
<johnw> ?
<veryfunny> let me see...
<frogzoo> matatata: the CDs take some time to arrive though
<matatata>  =) =) =) = )= )= )  * 1000000
<dooglus> matatata: they sent me 5, even though I only asked for 1.
<tritium> johnm, you'll need to install it first
<xiaogil> dooglus: yes, but still you were definetely much more quicker than me
<dooglus> matatata: they pay postage, too
<ardchoille> Is there a tut about how to install Opera somewhere? I must be missing something.
<matatata> is it an key-code on every CD????
<frogzoo> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<ardchoille> thanks frogzoo
<tritium> matatata, it's free -- no need for a key code
<dooglus> matatata: ubuntu is free - there's no need for a key
* ardchoille pats ubotu 
<matatata> ok
<broam> !shipit
<ubotu> [shipit]  For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Madpilot> matatata: when you get your CDs, there's even a note on them encouraging you to copy them!
<xiaogil> dooglus: do you think that converting those images into jpeg will alterate the quality ?
<matatata> ununtu koncept is relly good freedom to people!!!
<veryfunny> so you say there will be a chart on the drive?
<johnw> where can I download the korn shell?
<tritium> xiaogil, jpeg is lossy, so yes
<broam> xiaogil: I do not doubt that converting those to jpeg will alterate the quality.  JPEG is lossy, so yes
<dooglus> xiaogil: yes.  jpeg is 'lossy'.  if you use pnm instead you'll lose nothing.
<dooglus> broam: I think you can tell jpeg to be non-lossy - is that true?
<veryfunny> time to get some pliers and i'll be back
<_jason> !pdksh
<ubotu> _jason: Not a clue
<_jason> !info pdksh
<ubotu> pdksh: (A public domain version of the Korn shell), section shells, is optional. Version: 5.2.14-19 (breezy), Packaged size: 252 kB, Installed size: 436 kB
<Madpilot> dooglus: not that I've ever heard - try saving as tiff or png if you want none-lossy
<broam> veryfunny: Yes.  There's a chart on the drive.  And the pliers--you want needlenose
<xiaogil> if any browser can read pnm, then that will be fine to me
<frogzoo> veryfunny: a chart/label - or just a stripe on the connector with 'C' 'S 'M - the C is cable select, S=slave, M=master
<broam> dooglus: if you set quality to 100 you can get it very very close
<broam> dooglus: but it's not perfect, no
<tritium> nothing is, though
<johnw> thanks
<xiaogil> dooglus: 7.4 MB for the PNM image!! that's amazing...
<broam> Guys, I'd love to stay and chat
<broam> but my girlfriend is threatening to take away my boob supply
<sonare> is there anyway to bypass the "run, display, terminal run, cancel" dialogue when double-clicking anything that isn't a folder or native app? for example, text files. >:|
<_jason> broam, i think it's understandable
<broam> Laterz
<rjrecio> how can I set up centrino scalable frequency options?
<_jason> sonare, yes, check the options
<matatata> how to save this CHANNEL i am no good with MIRC
<Madpilot> sonare: there should be a "don't ask me again" checkbox somewhere on the popup?
<Falstius> my wife doesn't have a boob supply :(
<rjrecio> on fedora I use /etc/cpuspeed.conf
<The_Isle_of_Mark> did someone say boobs?
<_jason> sonare, edit > preferences > behavior
<sonare> Madpilot: no.. :(
<xiaogil> firefox can't display pnm image, what none lossy image format should i use then ?
<Madpilot> xiaogil: png
<Falstius> rjrecio: on my machine ubuntu is doing it automatically.
<dooglus> Madpilot: check this: http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/javascript/2003/11/14/digphoto_ckbk.html -- non-lossy jpg.
<frogzoo> matatata: save as?
<xiaogil> Madpilot: ok, thanks
<Madpilot> sonare: hmm, I remember fixing that months ago when I first installed ubuntu, can't remember how, though
<dooglus> xiaogil: pnm is a text-based format - take a look at the file with "head -100 file.pnm" and you'll see it looks like C source code.
<tritium> dooglus, jpeg2000 is quite different from jpeg
<rjrecio> Falstius, I know, but I want to customize it, for example, in cpuspeed I use an option that when power state is AC, the cpu clock works on fullspeed
<dooglus> xiaogil: sorry - don't.  it's not ascii and it'll mess up your terminal...
<matatata> Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance in 15 minutes.
<matatata> i cant register+?
<dooglus> tritium: right.
<frogzoo> my lappie has no brightness controls - suggestions for software to set it?
<Falstius> rjrecio: ahh ... should be in the config for acpid
<rjrecio> when is on battery, it sets clock to minimum and just increase it on demand
<Madpilot> dooglus: interesting, but from jpeg2000 != jpg, from what I read there
<cfh_dev> I'm using a usb ethernet adapter and can't seem to ping localhost.  I don't have eth0 up.  Any thoughts?
<sonare> drivers
<frogzoo> cfh_dev: surely its not eth0 you want - usb0? or something ?
<sonare> ha yes
<cfh_dev> frogzoo: right, the usb thing is on rausb0
<frogzoo> cfh_dev: correct settings in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<rjrecio> Falstius, you meant /etc/acpi?
<rjrecio> found nothing there ;(
<dooglus> xiaogil: using -format=rle makes a very small file - but the gimp won't open it...
<matatata> thanks for all help you all
<cfh_dev> frogzoo: What kind of setting are you referencing?  I'm able to access the internet using this adapter, if that tells anything.
<matatata> i will try out ubundo thans to YOU
<tritium> good luck, matatata
<matatata> cya later
<matatata> thanks
<The_Isle_of_Mark> anyone in here help me with umfufu linox?
<frogzoo> cfh_dev: settings for localhost (and all networks ifs) are set in /etc/network/interfaces - take a look, ull see what I mean
<cfh_dev> frogzoo: I don't see anything about localhost, just the loopback and other pertinent network stuff
* thoreauputic wonders how many ways there can be to mis-spell ubuntu, and if matatata has found *all* of them ;-)
<pu> would anyone be so kind to help me out with this guide to set up wifi in ubuntu?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> or is it uboongu?
<rebort> The_Isle_of_Mark: what is Umfufu Linux?
<cfh_dev> frogzoo: I have eth0 and rausb0 in there set with dhcp
<Falstius> ahh, sweet tranquility.
<rebort> The_Isle_of_Mark: oh I see
<The_Isle_of_Mark> rebort, just a little fun
<thoreauputic> The_Isle_of_Mark: troll alert!  *grin*
<rebort> The_Isle_of_Mark: i was wondering :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> heheh
<bob832> how can i get a more detailed summary of a clamav scan. such as a log?
<frogzoo> cfh_dev: unless Im mistaken, the  loopback is localhost?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu laptop?
<Muldy> where would i go to request new things for the next ubuntu releaes
<dooglus> xiaogil: saving as a .pnm and then running "convert image.pnm image.png" makes a smaller file, losslessly. (1.9Mb).
<dooglus> Muldy: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<pu> yes isle
<rjrecio> will firefox 1.5 be available on ubuntu repos?
* cfh_dev feels like an idiot
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu what card?
<Muldy> dooglus, cheers
<pu> netgear ma521
<cfh_dev> frogzoo: for some reason, iface lo wasn't up
<rjrecio> anyone knows ? :P
<thoreauputic> rjrecio: only if someone backports it
<Amaranth> rjrecio: It won't be available for breezy unless you download it from mozilla.com
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu and are you using breezy?
<xiaogil> dooglus: thanks!!
<pu> yes
<_jason> ubotu, tell rjrecio about ffbackport
<pu> i am using this guide
<frogzoo> cfh_dev: another satisfied customer ;)
<pu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu ok did you get the drivers for xp?
<dooglus> Amaranth: it should appear in breezy-backports at some point I'd expect
<Amaranth> rjrecio: Too many things that use firefox (yelp, the help browser; epiphany, the gnome web browser; etc) break if you replace 1.0.7 with 1.5
<pu> i think the problem lies in step 6/7 of the first part
<rebort> dooglus: it will when it's in dapper
<Amaranth> dooglus: Not without rebuilding half the system.
<odla> 1.5rc3 is sweet
<rjrecio> right, thanks!
<fe> can anyone give me a quick remedy?  i'm trying to look at /media/hdc1 (my win partition) as a user, but i don't have the permissions, and when i try to sudo/chmod it, it says i can't change the permissions then, either, because it's read only
<pu> because it says if i use "make deb".. two packages will result.. and i only see one
<rjrecio> so I will keep my little 1.0.7
<rjrecio> ;>
<pu> the first one of the two
<fe> and just going into su in ubuntu seems out of the question :p
<dooglus> 1.50 final seems to crash a lot more than the release candidates did.
<pu> and yes, i have the drivers for both xp and 2000
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu I think compiling is silly for that. you should do it with apt-get
<Amaranth> odla: 1.5rc3 == 1.5
<frogzoo> !tell fe about windows
<Madpilot> fe: "sudo chmod <whatever>" - with the space, not a /
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu you want me to walk you through it?
<frogzoo> !tell fe about ntfs
<pu> i would very much appreciate it
<odla> Amaranth: really?  but i am running 1.4.99rc3 Deer Park
<Muldy> 1.5 has memory leaks in it, and so does 1.0
<pu> the problem is, i have no connection to the laptop right now
<Muldy> mozilla need to majorly overhaul fiefox
<pu> this computer i'm using now is wireless as well
<frogzoo> besides, 1.5 will break all your plugins for no tangible advantage
<Amaranth> Muldy: Not memory leaks, bad malloc
<Falstius> Fe, you need to change the options in /etc/fstab
<veryfunny> back
<_jason> frogzoo, that's not true
<xiaogil> dooglus: do you have a suggestion for the pnm/png conversion tool ?
<Muldy> Amaranth, explain bad malloc?
<dooglus> frogzoo: it is a lot faster, particularly the forward/back operation
<dooglus> xiaogil: "convert"
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu do from a terminal type sudo install ndiswrapper-utils
<dooglus> xiaogil: part of image magick
<gandir> anyone know about a posible solution to my problem? I cannot connect to my windows xp machine over my local lan it does not accept my login, even if the username and password are correct are there any kind of settings i need to use to make it to authenticate on a windows xp pro machine?
<fe> Falstius, which
<frogzoo> _jason: what about flash? ra? mpeg? etc ?
<durt> frogzoo: how does it break plugins?
<pu> says.. too few arguments
<_jason> frogzoo, idk what ra is but the others work for me
<Amaranth> Muldy: Let's say firefox is using |||||||||| (memory) and frees some of it so it's only using ||0000000| (0 is non-used). The free parts count against firefox until that last used part is freed.
<fworp> does anyone here own an external usb modem? ive been looking for a usb/pcmcia 56k modem for my powerbook, and most of the online listings are full of modems that are no longer being sold, the companies have gone bankrupt, alien abductions, etc etc. So i was trying to find a living breathing person who has one (and preferably is using it now) to leech some information from
* thoreauputic hands The_Isle_of_Mark an "apt-get"
<frogzoo> _jason: ra would be real audio
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu do from a terminal type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils oops
<thoreauputic> or aptitude ...
<_jason> frogzoo, i don't thnik i've used it but since the mplayer-plugin is working fine with everything else it probably works fine too
<Falstius> fe, I have: /dev/sdb1       /drives/knox    ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222     0       0
<dooglus> Amaranth: if that memory has been freed, it should be reusable by firefox
<xiaogil> dooglus: excellent!
<pu> k done but says it's already the newest version
<veryfunny> frogzoo, i set the read only drives to master and the burner to slave.
* thoreauputic is lagged and will be back when his download finishes
<Muldy> Amaranth, see, i think it goes beyodn that, because i've noticed that the memory keeps growing and growing. if what you were saying were true, the next time someone someone malloc'd, some of those 0's would be allocated i assume? but no, firefox just asks for more ram.
<veryfunny> frogzoo, still no luck
<pu> the problem i get is with modprobe.. has FATAL: something..
<frogzoo> durt: _jason I stand corrected - 1.5 apparently doesnt cause problems for plugins
<rjrecio> everytime that I access my win partition from ubuntu, when I boot windows I have to check it... anyone knows why? I mount it read-only
<fe> Falstius, thx, that umask tag worked
<frogzoo> veryfunny: a chart/label - or just a stripe on the connector with 'C' 'S 'M - the C is cable select, S=slave, M=master
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu ok great, have you unzipped the windows drivers somewhere?
<pu> yes
<pu> home/driver/
<dooglus> Muldy: did you try running it under valgrind to find out which routine is leaking?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu is that /home/<username>/driver?
<pu> should i use the 2000 or XP drivers?
<frogzoo> veryfunny: please describe the layout? are both drives on the 1 cable?
<Muldy> dooglus, havent tried it in linux yet, just windows and been monitoring it through taskman.  i've seen on bugzilla people reporting the same with linux releases
<Muldy> <Muldy> Amaranth, see, i think it goes beyodn that, because i've noticed that the memory keeps growing and growing. if what you were saying were true, the next time someone someone malloc'd, some of those 0's would be allocated i assume? but no, firefox just asks for more ram.
<pu> w/ <username> i think
<veryfunny> yes both on one
<pu> yes.. w/ username
<Amaranth> Muldy: No, no one else can use them until firefox gives up that last |
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu ok what is the .inf file in the folder?
<Pablo> I am on a lappy and I was wondering how to get it to recognize my hotswap cd drive once I slide it in?
<frogzoo> veryfunny: so you need one drive labelled as master (preferably DVD) and the CD as slave
<dooglus> Muldy: the most recent release doesn't suffer from the problem for me.  It doesn't stay up long enough to grow to an unweildy size :)
<pu> NETMA521.inf
<Amaranth> Muldy: But yeah, firefox does eat a lot of RAM holding the cache entirely in ram.
<dooglus> Amaranth: I think you're missing his point.  firefox itself can reuse memory that it has freed
<veryfunny> frogzoo, the top drive is a CD/DVD only and the bottom is CD-RW/DVD-RW
<pu> does it matter if i use the XP versus the 2000 drivers?
<Amaranth> dooglus: It does.
<Muldy> yeah nevermind returning the ram to the OS
<pu> because i have both.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu ok linux is case-sensitive so do a sudo ndiswrapper -h and tell me what it says
<Muldy> let me describe my problem more clearly
<Amaranth> dooglus: You'll notice memory usage eventually levels out.
<whyameye> I made a change in /boot/grub/menu.lst which is preventing my ubuntu Breezy from booting. I undid the change by booting a live ubuntu CD but I don't know how to run update-grub for the hard drive from the live CD...so the hard drive still won't boot. Any suggestions?
<veryfunny> frogzoo, the CD/DVD is now the master and the CD-RW/DVD-RW is now the slave
<Amaranth> Muldy: But firefox does hold the entire cache in RAM.
<frogzoo> veryfunny: and then both drives should appear in the bios - usually jumper the fastest drive as master, here I dont think it makes any difference
<Pablo> I am on a lappy and I was wondering how to get it to recognize my hotswap cd drive once I slide it in?
<Amaranth> Muldy: So if you have broadband and bandwidth to spare kill the cache.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu I meant sudo ndiswrapper -l not h
<veryfunny> frogzoo, do i have to change anything in the bios?
<dooglus> Amaranth: it holds the memory cache in RAM, and the disk cache on disk...  much like any other browser
<veryfunny> forgzoo, or is it automatic?
<frogzoo> Pablo: if its usb, it should just happen automagically
<dooglus> Amaranth: unless it gets swapped out, of course.  then it's on the swap partition.
<pu> it says Installed ndis drivers:....etc..... driver present, hardware present
<seth_k|lappy> whyameye, this wiki page will help you recover GRUB: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Muldy> You open firefox.  You run a few tabs for different sites.  You close those tabs. You open more tabs to view more sites.  More googling, etc.  6 hours down the track, you have only 1 tab in firefox set on some .txt site, yet it's allocated iteslf 130mb of ram, and each new tab increases memory allocations from the OS
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu more specific please
<pu> ok
<frogzoo> veryfunny: you need to go into drive detect in bios - after youve set the jumpers properly - is that done?
<pu> looks like this.. first line..
<pu> Installed ndis drivers:
<Muldy> if that's not a memory leak, then that's a bloody bad "feature"
<pu> second line is..
<veryfunny> frogzoo, nope...shall do that now
<pu> netma521                     driver present, hardware present
<bob832> anyone know where clamav stores its scan logs?
<durt> pu: looks good to me
<Pablo> frogzoo, it is a hotswap cd drive that plugs in a media bay on meh lappy
<whyameye> seth_k|lappy, I just went to the web page you mention. All of the commands are blank. Am I missing a font or something?
<dooglus> Muldy: I've seen the same.  No tabs open, and huge memory usage.  Could be that it's using 130Mb of cache in RAM, but I doubt it.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu great, ok do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Amaranth> Muldy: Yeah, it doesn't like to free RAM but it doesn't use more, it'll reuse that 130mb.
<frogzoo> Pablo: drop in a CD & see what happens
<Muldy> Amaranth, but it doesnt reuse it it allocates more.
<Pablo> ok
<durt> he needs to modprobe ndiswrapper first
<Muldy> it keeps allocating ore
<Amaranth> Muldy: To be honest most linux apps like to eat up all the ram they can, it's just the way it is.
<pu> says... "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<Muldy> Amaranth, yeah but this is just ridiculous
<Muldy> dooglus, i agree.
<durt> pu: modprobe ndiswrapper
<Amaranth> Muldy: For firefox 2.0 gecko is basically getting rewritten so hopefully this will get cleaned up.
<seth_k|lappy> whyameye, odd. I've copied it to pastebin for you: http://pastebin.com/450530
<Pablo> frogzoo, nothing happens
<Pablo> :\
<pu> modprobe is the problem i am having..
<Muldy> dooglus, someone else i've talked to thinks it's memory leaks in the gdk_pixmap code
<Amaranth> Muldy: They're getting rid of a _lot_ of dead code and switching to cairo for all rendering.
<Amaranth> Muldy: dead == unmaintained
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu I thought you had done that :) ok try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and tell me the output
<Muldy> Amaranth, i hope so, cause apart from this, 1.5 is pretty decent.
<pu> ok.. here it is.. "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<dooglus> Muldy: try disabling the browser.cache.memory.enable preference - that'll disable the RAM cache.  Does it still leak?
<frogzoo> Pablo: suggest google with drive name & ubuntu
<Pablo> ok
<Pablo> I will just reboot
<pu> that's where things get messed up..
<Amaranth> Muldy: The architectural reorganization plan is an awesome read.
<Pablo> it works if it is in when I boot it frogzoo
<Muldy> dooglus, i'll tell you in about 6 hours :)
<Amaranth> Muldy: But it's spread out along about 5 different blog posts.
<dooglus> Muldy: OK...  I'll be sleeping then, but I'll still be idling here.
<Pablo> brb
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu ok one sec
<pu> and i think it has something to do with... "dpkg -i --force-overwrite ndiswrapper-modules-$(uname -r)_1.6-1.i386.deb"
<Muldy> Amaranth, hmmm okay. dont they have a concise roadmap somewhere/
<Michael> Can someone tell me how to give read (or read-write) permissions to one of my windows partitions?
<lysis> hey is there a reason my center channel doesn't have any audio coming out of it ever? i'm missing audio from the center channel in dvd's
<Amaranth> Muldy: Not that I know of, but it might have been migrated to the wiki.
<durt> pu: wow, wtf is that
<_jason> ubotu, tell Michael about mountwindows
<pu> don't know durt :(
<frogzoo> !tell Michael about ntfs
<pu> it's step 6 & 7 from here..https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<whyameye> seth_k|lappy, thanks. I'm going over it now...
<pu> but that's just my guess?
<Muldy> Amaranth, ah ok. cause i know they did have a roadmap website but it was very vague. not nearly as comprehensive as openoffice's one
<veryfunny> frogzoo, the BIOS configuration is first channel master -> 120gb HD, first channel slave -> none, second channel master ->Optical Reader (CD/DVD), second channel slave Optical Writer (CD-RW/DVD-RW), third channel master and slave => none
<durt> pu: what is the output after "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<veryfunny> frogzoo, that matches the jumper also
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu what was the file name again?
<pu> ok, the exact output after modprobe is ""FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<frogzoo> veryfunny: so both drives should be accessible - as /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd - probably need appropriate entries in /etc/fstab Id guess
<veryfunny> how do i correct that?
<durt> pu: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` and see if that does anything
<frogzoo> veryfunny: paste the line for /dev/hdc
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu what exaxtly...cut and paste...is the output of sudo ndiswrapper -l?
<pu> i can't cut and paste, because it's on the laptop
<pu> but it says on the first line "Installed ndis drivers:"
<veryfunny> frogzoo, says permission denied as sudo
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu ok be case sensitive on the driver present
<frogzoo> pu usb key?
<pu> and on the second line.. "netma521             driver present, hardware present"
<pu> that's all
<frogzoo> veryfunny: grep hdc /etc/fstab
<durt> pu: that part is fine - your having kernel/module problems
<veryfunny> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<bob832> nm, found my answer
<durt> pu: make sure you have the restricted modules installed
<veryfunny> frogzoo /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<pu> so it does have to do with that line from step 7 on that tutorial?
<slew> hi, i want to monitor the cpu temprature, i have lm_sensors installed but it seems not to work, what do i need to do to make this work?
<pu> ndiswrapper-modules-$(uname -r)_1.1-1_i386.deb
<pu> that one ^
<Michael> That script mounted EVERYTHING but the partition I needed
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu yes
<frogzoo> veryfunny: use 'sudo vi /etc/fstab' to add this line "/dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0" - then "sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1 ; mount -a"
<pu> i used "make deb" and the tutorial said it was supposed to create two .deb but i only got one
<pu> so i don't know how to get that second part
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu remove ndiswrapper and then re-install it with apt and try again. the version with breezy is
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !info ndiswrapper
<veryfunny> frogzoo, where do i add it?
<pu> how do i remove?
<frogzoo> veryfunny: just under the hdc line in /etc/fstab
<pu> should i start Ubuntu from scratch?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> 1.1-4ubuntu2
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu it might be easier
<bob832> is ubuntu considered debian 2.1 or debian 3+  ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu but you dont have to
<pu> i don't mind
<frogzoo> bob832: its not considered debian at all
<rebort> bob832: probably 3+, but its not really debian in any sense
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu then that would clean it out, if it was a fresh install, that is what I would do
<pu> so, lets say i had a fresh install and the windows drivers on a USB drive
<pu> what steps would i take to install?
<rebort> bob832: there are many things you can read on the relationship search for it
<bob832> oh, i thought it was a derivative of debian
<rebort> bob2: it is
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils, let it fix depency issues, then follow the tutorial from step
<rebort> address that to bob832
<bob832> rebort:  alright, i am going to have to do that, thanks
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu step 1 of installing windows drivers
<veryfunny> frogzoo, it just beeps when i try typing
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu got that?
<pu> yes sir, but it will take a while to re-install :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu sokay, I have to go anyway...midnight here
<pu> thank you very much for your help
<pu> i think once i get wireless working, i can work my way through ubuntu
<The_Isle_of_Mark> pu np...oh and use wifi-radar for managing wireless connections, pretty nice
<pu> ok
<a|so> hello people
<a|so> i need some help..
<veryfunny> frogzoo, i tried copy pasting that in terminal and it just beeped
<a|so> i just ran up the live ubuntu cd
<a|so> but i cant run any programs that i download
<a|so> why is that
<rebort> a|so: how so
<a|so> it says cant open
<frogzoo> veryfunny: if you press 'dd' inside vi, it will delete the line, then push 'pp' to paste the line twice 'then position the cursor over c and press 'rd' to replace the c with d - do the same for drive0 to make it drive 1
<a|so> something like that.. i tried to download skype
<a|so> i even tried up with various other programs nothing installs..
<ardchoille> !plf
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ardchoille
<a|so> jut note that am using a live cd.
<a|so> just*
<ardchoille> :(
<a|so> its my first time on this os..and looks pretty good..
<pu> one question... should i use the XP drivers or the windows 2000 drivers?
<ardchoille> Anyone know how to add the plf Ubuntu repos to sources.list?
<rebort> a|so: where are you downloading these programs fromZ
<frogzoo> a|so: once you start using the pkg manager, you start to like ubuntu it more
<Michael> Thanks for the script frogzoo or ubotu
<Michael> I edited it and got it work
<slew> hi, i want to monitor the cpu temprature, i have lm_sensors installed but it seems not to work, what do i need to do to make this work?
<Madpilot> slew: you need to install ksensors or xsensors to get desktop display working
<slew> Madpilot, thanks homie
<a|so> i dont even know what pkg manager is.. am not really that into computers.. but a friend of mine.. promotes linux back in maldives.. thats where am from.. and he said to try it out..since its very stable..and.. well i refused to use it for a long time.. saying that.. if this was better.. why  are almost everyone using windows.. anyways gave it a shot today..and it works wonderful.
<Madpilot> lm_sensors doesn't have a front-end display mode
<veryfunny> frogzoo, i got up to here "'then position the cursor over c and press 'rd' to replace the c with d - do the same for drive0 to make it drive 1
<a|so> i went to .. www.skype.com and tried to the debian version download
<veryfunny> frogzoo, over which c?
<a|so> do you think that.. maybe since am using a live version.. i cant download anything ?
<frogzoo> !tell a|so about synaptic
<a|so> what is synaptic ?
<rebort> a|so: you can install thinsg on the live version but you really should install to a hard disk for that
<frogzoo> !synaptic
<ubotu> hmm... synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<rebort> a|so: synaptic is a package management (aka installation/removal program) that is in the administration menu
<rebort> a|so: look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype?highlight=%28skype%29 for skype installation help
<n00bmaster> hey, ubuntu wont find my isa nics
<whyameye> when adding support for hibernation in Breezy, how do I know what disk partition to put in the #kopts line?
<frogzoo> n00bmaster: isa nics will need irqs/io defined for the drivers cos its not P&P
<n00bmaster> ok
<veryfunny> frogzoo, this is what i have >> http://pastebin.com/450558
<khalif> Hey, I'm trying to apply a patch to my kernal. How can I find out what folder my source is stored in? Someone suggested I install linux headers for my version, which I did, but I don't know what to do after that.
<rebort> a|so: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto is a better howto
<n00bmaster> What will I need to install, because it is refusing to install with file not found errors
<frogzoo> veryfunny: now use the 'r' command to change one line to "/dev/hdc    /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto  0   0"
<rebort> khalif: source is in /usr/src/linux i believe, what do you need a patch for?
<alekz> why i cant print on gimp? anything happends :S
<whyameye> when I hibernate to disk, where are the RAM pages stored?
<frogzoo> !tell whyameye about cups
<whyameye> frogzoo, isn't cups about printing?
<n00bmaster> typo
<khalif> I'm installing a bootsplash for my box. I looked in usr/src, but i didn't see anything for my linux kernal.
<veryfunny> frogzoo, this >> http://pastebin.com/450562
<frogzoo> src whyameye, meant alekz
<frogzoo> !tell alekz about printing
<alekz> frogzoo, i can print on any other aplication :S
<XiCillin> is it hard to set up ubuntu on a 64-bit dual core processor?
<XiCillin> or should it detect it
<frogzoo> veryfunny: probly now a reboot & everything should work
<cyber> Hello to all
<cyber> somebody that speak Spanish?
<veryfunny> frogzoo, do i have to save?
<triple5> si un poquito
<mohad> hi there
<frogzoo> veryfunny: yup 'wq'
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<veryfunny> frogzoo, then close terminal?
<veryfunny> frogzoo, sorry this is my first time in vi
<frogzoo> veryfunny: did you 'mkdir /mnt/cdrom1' ?
<veryfunny> frogzoo, no
<mohad> can anybody help me how to install BBX-Mercury-l theme
<frogzoo> veryfunny: sry,'sudo mkdir media/cdrom1'
<veryfunny> frogzoo, i am still looking at etc/fstab..should that go away? or do i need to open a new terminal?
<paul__> hi guys, wondering if someone can assist me. I've installed the amd64 5.1 version of ubuntu. I have an issue loading into the desktop. I can get the intial login screen, enter my username and password, i hear a sound, and then i just stays on a blank screen
<frogzoo> veryfunny: then 'ls -l /media/cd*'
<paul__> i'm tried all the different "session" options, and none of them seem to work, all the same symptoms.
<frogzoo> veryfunny: 'wq' should write & close the vi session - if it reporting errors, you dont have write permission - did you use sudo?
<paul__> My pc specs at 2gig ram AMD X2 4000, geforce 6800/7800 ( not sure)
<Hoxzer> how do I make file writable to all users?
<veryfunny> frogzoo, yes i use sudo, when i type w it says recording, but q does nothing
<Kibou> ..
<paul__> Hoxzer: chmod
<morphix> hmm.. i cant seem to get nvidia drivers to install anymore :(
<khalif> paul_: Theres a bug with the ubuntu version for pc's. Reboot your box
<frogzoo> alekz:  probly gimp prints as postscript so youl need postscript enabled
<morphix> can someone help.
<morphix> plz./
<alekz> frogzoo, how can i enable it ?
<khalif> at the GRUB menu press esc when prompted
<paul__> ok
<paul__> and then?.
<khalif> Find your boot version in the menu (it's should be the first one)
<whyameye> trying to get hibernation to work on my Dell. I get "resume= option should be used to set suspend device" then it freezes. I assume this is for the /boot/grub/menu.lst. How do I know what option to put in, though? Tried hda2 and it was a disaster....
<paul__> yerp. and then? :)
<khalif> I think its the second line on the next menu, but you'll see something referred to boot...
<XiCillin> any experience bugs when restarting the computer? (shuting down gnome?)
<frogzoo> veryfunny: sry, I can't teach you vi like this - suggest you try http://database.sarang.net/study/vim/HOWTO/Vim-HOWTO-7.html#ss7.1
<khalif> highlight that and press "e" to edit it.
<paul__> yep, what do i change.
<Muldy> heh
<Muldy> nevermind 6 hours of use
<Muldy> i've clocked up 60mb already
<Muldy> and i only have the apache howto and aandtech up
<paul__> what am i editing khalif heh
<khalif> When the edit screen appears, use the arrow keys to move all the way to the end of the line, press spacebar and then type the word "irqpoll". after that press "b" to boot and then everything should be ok.
<douthat> what is the color PS1 setup in ubuntu?
<SpYdErXx> Hi guys
<paul__> k
<SpYdErXx> new with ubuntu ;)
<khalif> Don't type the quotes, just irqpoll
<paul__> i'll be back in 5 minutes with the result
<SpYdErXx> wussup
<khalif> Hold up a sec!
<khalif> Damn!
<ordinary> How do I change mp3 files to wav files with a command line?  what program do I use anbd where do I get it?
<khalif> I wanted to tell him that ever so often irqpoll gets knocked out and that he'll have to re-edit the boot line to add it back in....
<munzir> hi sirs, when  the client/resolver query for DNS records, where are those cached? how can one flush them?
<a|so> this is what it says skype:
<a|so>  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<polpak> munzir, it depends on the client. Typically they are cached on the name servers themselves
<thedevilsjester> How do I restore grub onto my MBR from within a 5.10 live cd?
<polpak> munzir, but many browsers will cache dns results until the browser is restarted
<frogzoo> alekz try this link http://packages.ubuntu.org.cn/breezy/graphics/cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<munzir> polpak: for example I am using linux and queried using dig
<alekz> thanks frogzoo :)
<polpak> munzir, dig does not cache the results
<polpak> munzir, the name server you are querying might
<douthat> i have kind of a noobish question: how can I find out which packages I have installed aren't part of sarge stable?
<ryan__> how do I install a .deb file?  I forgot
<polpak> dpkg -i file.deb
<frogzoo> ryan__: dpkg -r blah
<douthat> ryan__: dpkg -i
<ryan__> thanks
<frogzoo> *-i* (needs glasses)
<pu> is there a recommended "switching to ubuntu from windows" guide?
<gleesond> is there a way to upgrade from worty to hoary without reinstalling?
<khalif> I see a folder called boot with some files that are names after my kernal version. Could this folder be where the my source is stored?
<munzir> polpak: when I use dig for example to do queries, I got an ANSWER SECTION with the name of the domain and a TTL value. That value means if the domain change its ip for example dig will still give that old value until the TTL expires and then it would query the NS again, you got me?
<_jason> I installed freenx, will this startup automatically when I reboot?  How can I check if it is currently running (I dont have access to a windows machine right now)?
<whyameye> where is the swap partition?
<frogzoo> gleesond: I believe you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgrade
<thedevilsjester> I am in a Breezy Live CD, how do I restore grub onto my MBR from it?
<frogzoo> gleesond: then afterwards, upgrade to breezy - but dont miss the middle step (Hoary)
<ordinary> ubuntubuntubuntubun
<ordinary> ubuntubuns...
<ordinary> lets make a new kind of pastry and then opensource it
<veryfunny> frogzoo, i figured out the vi stuff and did 'mkdir /media/cdrom1' then 'ls -l /media/cd*'
<mobrien> hi, i've got a weird samba issue that i hope someone could give me some advice with.  I've been going nuts for a few days
<Hoxzer> how do I use chmod to make file readtable and writable to certain user?
<veryfunny> frogzoo, it gave me this:  lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    6 2005-12-05 21:24 /media/cdrom -> cdrom0
<veryfunny> total 0
<veryfunny> total 0
<mobrien> all my needed ports are open to my lan 137-139 and 445, but sometimes I can't browse any shares (local or remote)
<_jason> Hoxzer, you can modify owner, group, and all.  to make the owner have read and write: chmod u+rx file
<a|so> installing skype..is more like doing a huge program.. is there any tool which could be a useful replacement for voice chat in ubuntu ?
<mobrien> when I do nmblookup -M -- - I get ""name_query failed to find name   __MSBROWSE__ #01"
<veryfunny> frogzoo, i meant this >> http://pastebin.com/450582
<mobrien> tried forcing master browser = yes in the conf, no luck
<limguohong91> I am using gnomad2 but when I connect to my mp3 it saud USB_SET_Confrigation: Operation not permitted
<limguohong91> May I know how can i fix this?
<Hoxzer> _jason: ok, how do I change the owner?
<_jason> Hoxzer, chown username file
<veryfunny> Grrrrr
<veryfunny> damn optical drives
<veryfunny> hell im going to bed
<paul--> hello, i came here 5 or so minutes ago, i've got an issue loading into the gnome, after putting in my username/password,i hear a sound and see a blank background and it just sits there.
<NoobIntrouble> Having Trouble getting Wine to install in Ubuntu...tryed apt-get install wine. advised package not found.. why?
<munzir> polpak: thanks a lot I got it now
<paul--> someone mentioend i tried putting irqpoll at the end of the boot line, but that didnt seem to work at all,
<paul--> perhaps i'm adding the 'irqpoll' to the wrong line, i cant seem to find anything about it on the net.
<a|so> mmm where do i find my hard disks ?
<veryfunny> places>computer
<dreamer> you find your hard disk inside your tower
<sethk> dreamer, I found one of mine in the garbage, but that's because I put it there yesterday
<pu> can i ask somebody here a question about ndiswrapper?
<phyburn> hello i was wounder if there way any way to install Ubuntu with the installer but I need to set up special peramiters because i already have gentoo on it
<phyburn> installer cd*
<zoexii> pu, maybe
<pu> which drivers should i use? win xp or win 2000?
<a|so> am nt able to access any of my hard disks.. i went to system and disks it says inaccessable and i tried to enable but nothing happens
<sethk> phyburn, if you mean do your own partitioning and destination selection, sure
<sethk> phyburn, use expert mode
<phyburn> kk
<phyburn> thanks
<phyburn> how would i boot into that
<Dr_Willis> a|so,  you are refering to your WIndows drives?
<paul--> grr tried irqpoll, still cant login to gnome, just gets stuck :(
<zoexii> pu, whichever works...  right now I use the XP driver for my card, and it works.  I've never tried the 2000
<pu> what do u think i should use zoexii?
<phyburn> sethk, do i just boot normal or do I need to do some thing before it boots normal
<pu> ic, thanks
<pu> what kind of card do u have?
<zoexii> pu, try one, if it doen't work, try the other,
<zoexii> pu, dwl 122 usb
<zoexii> pu, Dlink that is...
<a|so> no.. am running live ubuntu for the first time.. and i cant check on any of my hard disks..which are in ntfs format..  well one of the partition has windows on it.. but two other partitions has songs on it
<zoexii> a|so, mount them, System>administration>disks
<pu> thank you zoexii
<phyburn> does any one know how to boot into expert mode with the installer CD
<Dr_Willis> a|so,  its not mounting them automaticially aparently. You could mount them manually in 'read' only .
<Dr_Willis> phyburn,  every time I see 'expert' mode mentioned  - its someone that has done it.. and messed stuff up. :P
<Dr_Willis> phyburn,  i think you enter 'expert' at the boot prompt. or smthing.
<Orborde> I have an ndiswrapper problem.
<Madpilot> phyburn: expert install stuffs up many of the default Ubuntu GUI tools...
<limguohong91> When I want to copy 2 files to etc/hotplug/usb it does not allow me. I know it is because of permission. May I know how I can change it?
<Orborde> Actually, I'll pastebin it. Stand by
<phyburn> Dr_Willis i have no other choice for some reason the dev wanted it so you can not partition your drive if there is already linux on it
<a|so> dr wills how do i mount them.. i can see the hard disk.. it shows with all the partitions together but when i click the tab of partition it has the partitions too.. when i press enable it doesnt do anything.. and it doesnt have an access path either..
<phyburn> Madpilot: well i need to partition my drive and i cant do it
<Dr_Willis> phyburn,  Huh? ive done just that befor I thouight.. during the installer. i alt-ctrl-F2 and fired up fdisk and did wht i wanted I thought.
<zoexii> a|so, you have to define the mount directory first,
<a|so> well.. erm.. i dont even know what mount is
<Orborde> Look at this: http://pastebin.com/450600
<a|so> how do i do this
<zoexii> create a couple of mount points in /media/ or wherever.
<Orborde> Why don't I see a wlan interface?
<phyburn> Dr_Willis how would i fire up fdisk just hit alt-ctrl-F2 when the system is starting
<zoexii> a|so, a mount point is simply an ordinary folder,
<a|so> okay so i just create a folder on the desktop
<a|so> and then ?
<zoexii> a|so, I would reccomend in /media
<Dr_Willis> phyburn,  yea - normally most all text based installers let ya pop over to the other consoles . some times theres logging info or other stuff on them or a shell to do things.
<a|so> where is the media ?
<a|so> i create a media folder and make an ordinary folder in that ?
<Dr_Willis> phyburn, it may be alt-f2 :P i forget.. i hit the keys out of habbit.
<Dr_Willis>   /media/
<phyburn> kk thanks
<zoexii> a|so, no, /media is a folder which already exists in your root directory,
<Madpilot> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<a|so> okay am inside media
<zoexii> a|so, any cdroms that you might mount appear in this folder as well.  usb drives etc,
<a|so> ill just create any folder in that ?
<ardchoille> hehe, I love _DarkMind- 's avatar on ubuntuforums
<Madpilot> a|so: see ubotu above ^^^
<zoexii> a|so, give it a name that makes sense, 'windows' maybe.
<Watje> Does anyone knows a good program to manage a tournament (on a lanparty)?
<ardchoille> Watje: vim?
* ardchoille hides
<Orborde> ardchoille: No, emacs, you miserable troll!
<a|so> zoexii, when i went to the media folder and right clicked..it doesnt allow the create new folder option
<ardchoille> emacs is a nice OS.. maybe someone will write a good editor for it
<Watje> ardchoille, no i want some tournament software
<Watje> no text editor :x
<a|so> note : am using a live ubuntu cd
<zoexii> a|so, open a terminal and type "sudo mkdir /media/windows"
<zoexii> a|so, you need superuser priveledges to create folders in /media
<a|so> zoexii am sorry to ask this.. but how do i open a terminal.. and how do i get a superuser priviledge.. am the only user on this machine
<insipid> man sudo
<zoexii> a|so, applications>accessories>terminal
<Dr_Willis> insipid,  :P if he cant get to a shell yet.. i think ya are jumping the gun :P
<insipid> sorry
<ardchoille> a|so: ALT+F2, type gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> insipid,  but at least the guy is tryign to learn. :P he has potential!
<Dr_Willis> http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<Dr_Willis> is a nice looking shell tutorial - i just found.
<insipid> Dr_Willis, i think people need to read the linux beginners guide to, its really good for understanding basic command line navigation
<Orborde> http://pastebin.com/450608 <- Can anyone take a look at this and tell me if I'm doing something wrong?
<a|so> the terminal has already something written on it as ubuntu@ubuntu:-$
<a|so> what should i do.. type the one you said below it
<ardchoille> insipid: yeah, I just recently learned what "cd -" does
<a|so> or erase this one
<Dr_Willis> Insecta,  yea - im wondering if there should be some beginner guide links on the default desktop
<Dr_Willis> oops.. insipid  i ment. :P
<ardchoille> a|so: you can't erase that, that is your prompt
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. actually some links on the live cd - may be a good idea.
<Overclocked_486> can anyone help with a quick cron question?
<zoexii> a|so, that's the command propt, don't worry about it,
<ardchoille> Overclocked_486: I can try
<a|so> mm ardchoille, whenever i press enter on that line.. it just repeats itself .. where should i type what you wnated me to paste
<insipid> Dr_Willis, yeah people don't really understand what they are getting into, some eye catching documentation would be good for clueless people
<zoexii> a|so, just type "sudo mkdir /media/windows" after the '$'
<ardchoille> a|so: just type away, it'll show
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis: the liveCD - and the default install of Ubuntu - has a Help launcher on the top bar already, actually
<insipid> then we can just say "double click the guide"
<insipid> =>
<Dr_Willis> insipid,  :P good linux book = Not a lot of pictures - but good "outlines" of how things relate.
<ardchoille> a|so: the "$" is showing that you are using the term as a user, not root
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot,  i thogh that was hte gnome help system
<Overclocked_486> ardchoille: I added a shell script to start xmms and have it play to /etc/cron.daily, then added a line in /etc/crontab for it to start at a given time on any day as my regular user.
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot,  unless ive just never noticed any other help in there. :P
<insipid> Dr_Willis, don't need pictures i mainly ment a guide to the shell, thats all that matters.. not gnome
<Dr_Willis> seems that often the 'help' is less then helpfull.  :P
<Overclocked_486> ardchoille: Problem is, it made my sound daemon choke.
<veryfunny> !mount
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Overclocked_486> ardchoille: Is there usually a problem with these sorts of tasks conflicting with daemons?
<Dr_Willis> insipid,   http://linuxcommand.org/    - seems decently done.
<veryfunny> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<a|so> alright
<insipid> Dr_Willis, ill have to check it out then
<a|so> i have the foder created
<a|so> what should i do now that i have a folder named windows inside.. the  media folder
<ardchoille> Overclocked_486: I don't know, I've never tried to start xmms from a cronjob
<Overclocked_486> ardchoille: thanks anyways.
<zoexii> a|so, set the acess path in disk manager to /media/windows, then click the button
<cenopec> hey quick question, i have an external hard drive and i had it working at one point, but now it wont even load it up, do i have to mount it?
<cenopec> it would do it automatically before
<cenopec> ????
<zoexii> cenopec, try mounting it.
<Glossary> How can i find out which users are online in a terminal command?
<a|so> well it did something and then said that i do not have the permission to view the contents of this folder and dint show me anything
<dreamer> glossary.. try the who command
<dreamer> type "who"
<Glossary> ok thanks
<phyburn> what anther command that i can us instead of fdisk
<[adw] > Glossary: or type just w
<dreamer> without the quotes.. and you can quote me on the quotes unquote
<paul__> finally got ubuntu desktop working :)
<phyburn> nice
<zoexii> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> I guess windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Glossary> thanks :)
<Glossary> um
<dreamer> try my favorite command as well
<Glossary> does anybody know a little bit about IRCds?
<dreamer> type "fortune"
<dreamer> :-p
<[adw] > fortune
<a|so> how do i get administrative rights ?
<[adw] > :-P
<ordinary> fortune
<a|so> thats whats preventing me
<dabaR> phyburn: what other command that would do what? there are a lot of commands you could use, depending on what you would like done.
<a|so> how come they put me as some punee person when am the only user
<frogzoo> !tell a|so about sudo
<Glossary> lol
<dabaR> a|so: does the drive get mounted on boot?
<Glossary> ok how many processes can i run ??? ircds ..
<zoexii> a|so, you should be able to browse the volume as super-user... I don't know if nautilus can be run as root,
<dreamer> they put you as "puny" user so you dont get in trouble as root
<phyburn> im trying to partition my disk dabaR but fdisk keeps tell me unable to read /dev/hda
<Glossary> how can i logout a user using Terminal ??
<Toma-> Glossary: exit
<Glossary> exit ?
<Glossary> if im not using that user
<Dr_Willis> 'kill' their processes if you are refering to killing some OTHER users and making them logout.
<frogzoo> Glossary: Id guess 2^32 on a 32 bit system
<Toma-> or you mean konsole or gnome-terminal?
<Glossary> if the other user is on Telnel or smth
<dabaR> Glossary: you would have to kill his process. are you the admin of the system?
<Toma-> oic
<Glossary> yea i am
<a|so> zoexii how do i become super ?
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep (some pattern to find the user)
<frogzoo> a|so: please read prior link
<Dr_Willis> or does ps have a  user optin? never noticed.
<insipid> *sighs* i really don't want to to compile my own kernel...
<Glossary> dabaR, and how to kill the process?
<dabaR> Glossary: sudo ps -u <userName>, then, either sudo kill -9 PID for his login, or post the output of the ps -u command to paste.ubuntulinux.nl and i will tell you the exact commmand.
<frogzoo> dabaR you dont need sudo for ps - just btw
<zoexii> a|so, try this: applications>systemtools>run as different user   then run 'nautilus' as root,
<Dr_Willis> soululdent ya use just 'kill pid' to kill them nicely first. :P then -9 if they dont die that way.
<linux_newb> im trying to install something, i need to switch to the directory the file is in how do i do that
<zoexii> a|so, you should be able to browse the partition then,
<whyameye> I can't get resume to work after a suspend to disk. Is there a log created somewhere on the disk that I could look at to try to troubleshoot?
<Delvien> anyone have some experience with wifi here?
<Glossary> dabaR,  8319 ?        00:00:07 x-session-manag
<frogzoo> linux_newb: 'cd DIRECTORY'
<dabaR> frogzoo: ok, thanks.
<Glossary> is it kill -9 8319 ?
<linux_newb> oh thats it i remember now ty:P
<Dr_Willis> sudo kill 8319
<Dr_Willis> then if it dont die.. try it with -9
<dabaR> is he logged into the console and you are trying to kill this remotely, Glossary ?
<frogzoo> Glossary: best to try kill -TERM first, kill -9 is not really recdd
<Glossary> yea remotely
<zoexii> a|so, in any case, this is a pretty half-assed solution, you should read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions if you want to have the partition mounted automatically
<dabaR> weird, everybody knows how to use Unix all the sudden.
<dreamer> whats unix?
<zoexii> !unix
<ubotu> zoexii: Wish i knew
<frogzoo> dreamer: unix is a Linux clone
<dabaR> a|so: is the drive mounted at boot?
<dabaR> dreamer: whatever, that is where those commands came from.
<Glossary> :P
<dreamer> ha ha
<linux_newb> im trying to install a rpm package and it tells me to use alien, whats that
<dreamer> unix isnt a problem.. i wish i knew how to work IRC
<dabaR> linux_newb: what are you installing?>
<linux_newb> gyach enhanced
<Dr_Willis> irc needs a good chat program. :P
<skple> xchat!
<dreamer> bitchx
<jsgotangco> irssi!
<[adw] > irssi
<dabaR> dreamer: youre such a hardcore one, eh?:P
<Shadowpillar> xchat
<Shadowpillar> wait
<Shadowpillar> MIRC
<Shadowpillar> :D
<zoexii> ircII
* Shadowpillar is shot
<linux_newb> irc = multiplayer notepad
<dreamer> ha ha
<Dr_Willis> i rember some 'telnet' feature in mIRC :P so i could telnet into my linux box and run irssi :P
<Shadowpillar> BACK IN MAH DAY, WE USED TELNET AND LIKED IT
<skple> can someone tell me how to change the close window button?
<frogzoo> linux_newb: RPMs don't work on ubuntu - find a .deb
<linux_newb> ok..
<Shadowpillar> we telnetted to port 104 on ircnet.
<linux_newb> will bz2 files work
<Glossary> ok WHO isnt showing me the other user who's online and connected thru SSH
<zoexii> skple, change it how? system>prefs>themes probably....
<dreamer> you mean ubuntu isnt redhat?
<Shadowpillar> nowadays these kids and their xchats and mircs and ircII's
<dreamer> :-X
<Shadowpillar> Glossary, w
<Shadowpillar> Glossary, type w
<Glossary> Shadowline, w doesnt show anything also
<dreamer> i use xchat.. im not much of an IRC junkie
<damnhil> I just found a serious security hole in ubunut
<frogzoo> dreamer: strange but true - ubuntu is not redhat - only the names have been changed to protect the guilty
<Glossary> it shows me only!
<Dr_Willis> skple,  just the onebutton? or the whole theme/look? theres several theme settings ya can play with
<a|so> mmm when i go back to the disks and browse from there.. i can access..
<Shadowpillar> damnhil, was it the glitch I found which killed my system? :(
<dabaR> Glossary: it would be shown.
<Glossary> well its not :S
<a|so> i already got a user with executive powers..but from the one in the desktop i cant view the files as i dont have the permission..
<Shadowpillar> with reiserfs
<a|so> but from the system.. disks i can
<damnhil> Shadowpillar: you can do ls /root as a normal user
<Shadowpillar> put a ' in the docs location field when running checkinstall
<Shadowpillar> BAM
<Shadowpillar> kills the system
<skple> dr_willis: no matter which theme i use i get the same ugly red arrow for my close window button, and i would like to change it.
<Shadowpillar> all the permissions on disk are utterly fucked.
<insipid> man.. 1280X1024 looks like 800X600 in gnome..
<insipid> uugly :O
<Shadowpillar> pardon my language
<Shadowpillar> they exist
<Shadowpillar> but they dont at the same time
<Dr_Willis> skple,  try the theme control panel thing and play with under 'theme details' - sounds like youmay have a messed up file.. i see none with red arrows.
<Shadowpillar> it's got me baffled.
<insomnd> is it hard to build debian packages?
<skple> Dr_Willis, are you using hoary hedgehog?
<dabaR> skple: is it the X in the top right?
<Dr_Willis> skple,  may want to take a screen shot and post it somehwere for us to look at.
<skple> dabar: no, it is the one that appears on tabs
<Dr_Willis> skple,  using 5.10 - I dont go by the silly names.
<linux_newb> ok.. somewhere i heard that i can convert these rpm files to deb... does anybody know about doing that?
<dabaR> skple: paste.ubuntulinux.nl can take postings of pictures.
<skple> Dr_Willis, alright, screenshot it is
<damnhil> Why does ubuntu allow normal user to see /root ?
<insipid> the kernel handles memory rather well...
<dabaR> in the right of the tabs themselves? in what prgram?
<frogzoo> linux_newb: best dont go that direction until you really know what you're doing
<Madpilot> damnhil: it's read-only
<linux_newb> ok:D
<frank23> linux_newb: you can use alien to convert from rpm to deb but why don you just use Xchat
<Dr_Willis> plus theres not much in /root
<linux_newb> i'll stick with gaim for now then
<dabaR> insomnd: search for debian new maintainers guide on google.
<a|so> mm now i tried to play a file..and it says that there are no decoders..and i need to install pluggins to play muisc files
<linux_newb> i wanted gyach for yahoo..
<a|so> what should i do..where do i get an auto bundle or something
<crimsun> damnhil: hiding things in /root buys you nothing.
<skple> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i5448
<skple> oops
<skple> forgive
<frank23> linux_newb: for yahoo's chat rooms?
<zoexii> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glossary> 08:16:29 up 7 days, 18:39,  2 users,  load average: 0.35, 0.27, 0.24
<Glossary> Doesnt actually show the 2 users!
<linux_newb> yes frank
<Glossary> shows only me
<Glossary> :S
<Glossary> Why
<dabaR> Glossary: root user.
<evan_> no!
<zoexii> a|so, follow the above link, it will tell you how to get mp3 support
<frogzoo> crimsun: a world executable /root does appear interesting - would be better not
<skple> Dabar: it is the little ugly red arrow that appears on the tabs in xchat, and in gaim, on the tab
<frank23> linux_newb: I never went to those chat rooms. does Gaim work for that?
<Shadowpillar> apt-get install libmad
<Glossary> dabaR, what?
<dabaR> well, we shall take a look now.
<linux_newb> gaim works for that but i have heard that gyach e in alot better
<dabaR> Glossary: the root user is also logged in, but not shown under w who, and so on.
<dabaR> Glossary: or even if you log in twice.
<Glossary> dabaR, a friend of mine is connected to his USERname on MY PC through SSH...! i cant see him only why ???
<zoexii> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<frogzoo> Glossary: who ?
<linux_newb> ubotu is my friend:D
<ubotu> linux_newb: What?
<Glossary> frogzoo, who what?
<frogzoo> Glossary: does this guy show if you run 'who' ?
<linux_newb> is xmms the best mp3 player
<Glossary> frogzoo, no...
<dabaR> Glossary: II doubt that sentence, and have no answer.
<skple> dabaR, do you see it
<Glossary> dabaR, what man?
<Toma-> linux_newb: no :(
<dabaR> linux_newb: it is one of them. if it was the best, everyone would use just that one, and no others would be worth developing.
<alekz> how can i remove gnome-pty-helper process ?
<dabaR> skple: no, it looks normal, like mine. a red x.
<Shadowpillar> linux_newb, you're asking a matter of opinion, I'd say beep-media-player has it beat because it has more modern features, bmpx, once it hits a stable build, will rock the foundation xmms is on
<skple> dabaR, show me yours.
<Shadowpillar> I hear amarok is good too
<skple> i wish there was a player like amarok for gnome.
<dabaR> skple: I am remotely logged into my computer.
<dpupp> how do i find the path to mplayer ?
<dabaR> which mplayer
<xspades> which g(mplayer)
<zoexii> skple, it runs on gnome,
<dpupp> im configuring an xmms plugin, which allows display of video using mplayer...
<skple> zoexii, yeah, but it never looks rigth
<zoexii> skple, just check it off in synaptic, it will take care of all the kde dependancies
<frogzoo> dpupp: or 'locate mplayer' if it not in your current path
<dpupp> ok
<Toma-> make that "locate mplayer | grep bin"
<dpupp> thanks!
<Glossary> dabaR, i didnt get your last message!
<dabaR> meh, thats for normal files, for binaries, programs, you use which.
<insipid> wow ubuntu detects printers too.. amazing
<skple> dabaR, so you do not know of a way to change that bitmap, or whatever it is?
<insipid> :)
<dabaR> skple: exactly.
<dabaR> Glossary: I did not send one. I do not think there is someone logged in if he is not shown by who.
<dpupp> Awesome! slowly xmms player is becoming my defaul.
<Glossary> but dabaR im sure he's in.. he pasted me the whole thing that he's connected
<Glossary> and changed the password and done some things etc..
<nicholasw> Hello!
<Overclocked_486> can anyone help me with a cronjob problem? a working shell script isn't executing.
<skple> hi
<Glossary> he's not on the same PC as I am.. he's home but connected to his account ont his pc using ssh
<skple> does anyone else know how to change  the close tab graphic?
<dabaR> Glossary: no. I do not believe that. I am not a subject matter expert or anything, but afaik that is impossible to mask yourself like that. try this. "sudo ps aux" and read through the output. if you don't see his username, he is lying:)
<Toma-> skple: for what app?
<Overclocked_486> can anyone help me with a cronjob problem? a working shell script isn't executing.
<Glossary> ok just a sec
<dabaR> Glossary: make sure, using "hostname" that you are both logged into the same machine. would not be the first time it happened.
<Glossary> dabaR, yea i see his username!
<Glossary> but its not appearing in the who! or w!
<dabaR> Glossary: ok, you solved your problem. turns out my information was wrong.
<Glossary> dabaR, so its sudo ps aux??
<skple> toma: for all apps, it appears in both xchat and gaim
<skple> can someone tell me what to do if no engine appears in the amrok configuration options?
<Toma-> oh that one
<linux_newb> how do i mount a ntfs drive
<Overclocked_486> hey, can anyone help me with a cronjob problem? a working shell script isn't executing.
<Locke> anyone know what port 6881 is?
<Glossary> dabaR,
<Glossary> n3tki    25941  0.0  0.3   6284  2032 ?        S    08:11   0:00 sshd: n3tki@pts
<Glossary> n3tki    25943  0.0  0.3   4632  2016 pts/2    Ss+  08:11   0:00 -bash
<Glossary> what should i kill here?
<Overclocked_486> Locke: Bittorrent, AFAIk
<Toma-> skple: find your icon theme directory, openup the size youre at and open the gtk folder. then edit/change the gtk-icon.png to what you want
<frogzoo> Locke: grep 6881 /etc/services ?
<dabaR> Glossary: first one.
<sagarp> how can i get firefox to stop using totem and just use mplayer??
<Locke> overclocked_486: pose any security problems to my firewall if i open it?
<skple> toma: thank you
<Toma-> no prob
<Overclocked_486> Locke: It shouldn't any more than another port.
<Glossary> okay thx
<frank23> Locke: you appart from possible legal problems? ;-)
<Overclocked_486> Locke: It's less well known than 80 or 21, for examle.
<Overclocked_486> *example
<dabaR> sagarp: it may be an option in  "about:config" in the address bar. Did you check the forums on this one? Did you install the mplayer plugin?
<Overclocked_486> locke: Why would you need it open?
<linux_newb> how can i see my ntfs primary slave drive in ubuntu
<Shadowpillar> sagarp, hrmm... mplayer plugin.. but I'd suggest installing the totem-xine package.
<frogzoo> Locke: as far as IANA know, 6881 is unregistered
<Locke> overclocked_486: bittorrent won't connect
<insipid> Anyone here know how to make the menu's scaled smaller in gnome?
<Overclocked_486> Locke: Ah.
<Amaranth> insipid: Do you like C? :)
<Glossary> dabaR, ok one more question
<DjKritical> Does anyone know a decent gnutella client for Ubunut
<Shadowpillar> sagarp, as you can get the same results as mplayer
<Glossary> if he uploads and runs an IRCd deamon would it still work if im already running on the same machine IP ??
<skple> does anyone know the url of the mozilla extension that lets you play mpegs and such?
<starscalling> im baaaaaaaaack .:P
<Overclocked_486> can anyone help me with a cron problem?
<Shadowpillar> sagarp, the default totem-gstreamer is garbage, as is most of gstreamer
<insipid> Amaranth, yes, im not touchign the source :)
<frogzoo> Overclocked_486: wassup? just state your problem
<Shadowpillar> atm, gstreamer is better for nothing more than playing little sound effects
<paul__> what is the best/easiest way to install the nvida drive for a 6800 gefore?
<deFrysk> Shadowpillar, hello ?
<Amaranth> Shadowpillar: gstreamer 0.10 is awesome
<frank23> skple: extension: mediaplayerconnectivity ?
<deFrysk> garbage ?
<paul__> there seems to be multiple methods..
<frogzoo> !tell paul__ about nvidia
<insipid> Amaranth, i mean hell im running 1028X1024 and the widgets are MASSIVE like 800X600 feel to them
<Glossary> *running one..
<insipid> 1280
<Overclocked_486> frogzoo: throwing sh /etc/cron.daily/alarm.sh works just fine, but when I add it into /etc/crontab it won't execute
<Shadowpillar> from my experience, gstreamer doesnt play nice with dvd's
<paradoxium> linux_newb:  it's in the starter guide on the ubuntu wiki
<Amaranth> insipid: err, the applications menu uses 22x22 or 24x24 icons, they aren't that big
<linux_newb> !tell linux_newb about ntfs
<sagarp> dabaR,shadowpillar, i tried about:config, i didnt find anything, and i cant find any info in forms...nothing i try works...some file types are associated with mplayer, some with totem...i tried using mozplugger, and changing mime types, nothign seems to work
<Shadowpillar> or a lot of movie formats
<linux_newb> :D
<frogzoo> Overclocked_486: its probably crapping out from output - try adding in the crontab '> /dev/null 2>&1'
<Glossary> dabaR,  if he uploads and runs an IRCd deamon would it still work if im already running one the same machine IP ??
<Shadowpillar> sagarp, apt-get install totem-xine and install the w32codecs package
<sagarp> shadowpillar, i use totem-xine..most of the time when firefox has a video embedded, it crashes when i close that window..this is why i want to try to see if that happens with mplayer
<deFrysk> sagarp, if you are sure you'll never use the totem-pluging, remove the referring plugins from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Shadowpillar> sagarp, odd, I dont have that issue
<insipid> Amaranth, my desktop in 1280X1024 gets packed up quicker than me 800X600 by FAT windows BIG menus and UGLY widgets
<Amaranth> insipid: It sounds like you've got a configuration problem.
<Amaranth> insipid: Try changing your theme.
<Overclocked_486> frogzoo: So if I want it to execute every day at, say, noon, the line should read "0 12 * * * root sh /etc/cron.daily/alarm.sh >/dev/null 2>&1"?
<dabaR> sagarp: I had 2 other questions.
<kumakun> Hey, real quick question. what's the standard port that ssh uses?
<frogzoo> insipid: change your theme - the OS X ports are nice
<Shadowpillar> Amaranth, wanna hear my prob? you'll love this one.
<dabaR> DjKritical: `did you get an answer? gtk-gnutella is what I use.
<Shadowpillar> Amaranth, I was making a package via checkinstall
<frogzoo> kumakun: grep ssh /etc/services
<insipid> Amaranth, changin the theme just changes the buttons and colors
<sagarp> dabaR, i do have the mplayer plugin installed, as some files play with mplayer, and some play with totem
<Glossary> dabaR, you still here man?
<skple> can someone tell me why no sound comes out when i try to play an audio file with amarok, even though the song is playing?
<themuffenmann> gtk-gnutella is pretty good
<Overclocked_486> frogzoo: I'm trying to get xmms to play in the morning to wake me up.
<themuffenmann> thats whut i use
<Shadowpillar> Amaranth, stop it because I put in some bad data, suddenly, my ENTIRE system's permissions were quite screwed.
<Amaranth> Shadowpillar: I heard that one, my answer is fdisk. :P
<dabaR> insipid: use a different WM. openbox nicely rolls up windows using hte scroll wheel of the mouse, has no panels, and no desktop.
<dreamer> whats a good book for linux noob?
<Amaranth> insipid: Ok, try the fonts caplet.
<Shadowpillar> Amaranth, what good will that do?
<themuffenmann> Fluxbox is good too
<insipid> i like fluxbox
<dabaR> sagarp: inside firefox some play in totem, some in mmplayer?
<insipid> im thinking about ditching the desktop.. its pretty lame
<dabaR> !books
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, books is http://www.debian.org/doc/books - Debian, and http://www.nl.debian.org/doc/manuals/book-suggestions/ - Linux
<Amaranth> Shadowpillar: It'll wipe the system.
<sagarp> dabaR,  yes, it's based on the mime types..i dont remember which exactly but some are set to play with totem, some with mplayer, and when i cahgne the mime.conf file ro wahtever it doesnt work
<skple> does anyone know the url of the mozilla extension that lets you play mpegs and such?
<themuffenmann> i have Ubuntu on a 20 GB partition with GNOME and Fluxbox then Slackware on another 20GB partition
<themuffenmann> good shit
<insipid> gnome is just so hideous id rather look at a blank screen with a right0click menu
<a|so> alriht its extracting i think..
<whyameye> what does it mean if the IDE device for the ACPI handler is NULL? I get this when trying to resume from hibernation. Then the machine freezes....
<frank23> skple: extension: mediaplayerconnectivity ?
<Shadowpillar> Amaranth, ho ho. do you think the permissions prob is on the filesystem level?
<skple> i liek gnome
<frogzoo> skple: gxine methinks?
<kumakun> frogzoo: Thanks
<Shadowpillar> Amaranth, like the permissions table or something got messed up but fsck cant see it?
<dreamer> i like kde
<themuffenmann> any other GTK themers in the house?
<Amaranth> Shadowpillar: I think you could spend a month fixing it by hand or spend 20 minutes reinstalling.
<dreamer> enlightenment is pretty nice too
<dabaR> ubotu: no, books is http:://www.debian.org/doc/books - Debian, and http://www.nl.debian.org/doc/manuals/book-suggestions/ - GNU/Linux
<ubotu> okay, dabaR
<Amaranth> Shadowpillar: No, it's at the chmod level.
<Shadowpillar> Amaranth, it isnt
<Shadowpillar> Amaranth, trust me
<Shadowpillar> Amaranth, the permissions are the same
<frogzoo> themuffenmann: install the gnome art manager 'gnome-art'  ?
<Glossary> dabaR,  if he uploads and runs an IRCd deamon would it still work if im already running one the same machine IP ??
<themuffenmann> frog..what do you mean?
<Amaranth> Glossary: no
<Amaranth> Glossary: unless you run his on a different port
<insipid> Amaranth, fonts are at 10
<Shadowpillar> Amaranth, they're the same as they were before
<harry_potter> hi
<Amaranth> insipid, Shadowpillar: I have no idea.
<Shadowpillar> Amaranth, and havent been modified, that's what's mindblowing
<Shadowpillar> I think it's reiserfs
<Glossary> Amaranth, thanks.. but its not such a smart idea to run to ircds on a same ip then is it?!
<Overclocked_486> frogzoo: no dice. xmms still won't come up.
<Shadowpillar> gonna go back to ext3
<Shadowpillar> used ext3 for 3 years and never had a prob
<Amaranth> Glossary: It's usually not a good idea to run one at all.
<Shadowpillar> used reiser for a few months and bam
<Glossary> Amaranth, why not?
<Amaranth> Glossary: Unless it's needed for something.
<Glossary> well yea it is..
<dabaR> sagarp: did you search the forums? the totem plugin is located at /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotemSomething. if you rename it, it wont be used to play movies any more. I personally thinnk that if you bloat your programs too much(like using a browwser to view movies) it will crash more often.
<Amaranth> Glossary: some script kiddie using your irc server for his zombie bots to connect to
<insipid> Amaranth, woah subpixel smoothing helped
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to use OpenOfficeBase, but none of the wizards are working, anyone know why?
<Glossary> Amaranth, no no im just testing something and then im removing him
<insipid> i can read the stuff alot better
<paul__> how can i tell if i'm running i386 or i686? uname -r states 2.6.12.9-amd64-generic
<Overclocked_486> paul__: You'd be running an A64
<Amaranth> paul__: You're running either a pentium 4 EMT64 or an Athlon or Opteron AMD64
<paul__> yeah
<frogzoo> Overclocked_486: maybe try writing the log somewhere - '> /tmp/xxx 2>&1'
<Amaranth> paul__: which is it?
<jwaldon> good afternoon ubuntu's minions :)
<paul__> but that doesnt help in terms of choosing between linux-restricted-modules-386 (or linux-restricted-modules-686
<paul__> its an X2 4000 amd chip.
<Amaranth> paul__: You need to install the x86 version of Ubuntu.
<Glossary> and Amaranth  or dabaR could the user connected to my PC see my FILES? or only his dir????
<Orborde> paul__: There should be a linux-restricted-modules-amd64 ...?
<Overclocked_486> frogzoo: The line should read "0 12 * * * root sh /etc/cron.daily/alarm.sh >>/dev/null 2>&1 > /tmp/xxx 2>&1"?
<Amaranth> Glossary: depends on your permission setup
<Amaranth> Glossary: by default, yes
<Glossary> Amaranth, how can i limit that??
<Amaranth> Glossary: If you're worried about that don't let people on your system.
<nrdb> paul__: have you tried "cat /etc/cpuinfo"
<Glossary> but i need to know how to limit it.. can you please tell me?
<paul__> yeah, its /proc/
<nrdb> I am looking for some tutorials on using OpenOfficeBase...
<Glossary> Amaranth, please tell me how
<Amaranth> Glossary: I don't remember exactly.
<frogzoo> Overclocked_486: imo, should read "0 12 * * * /etc/cron.daily/alarm.sh > /tmp/xxx 2>&1"
<dabaR> Glossary: a user on the system can see all files on the system that are readable to him. in all folders that are executable by him.
<Overclocked_486> frogzoo: I'll try that.
<Glossary> dabaR, you know how i can limit it to see only his directory?? (and are my files editable for him????)
<nrdb> paul__: sorry about that your right there.
<frogzoo> Overclocked_486: that script should start with "#!/bin/sh" btw
<Overclocked_486> it does.
<Overclocked_486> wait...
<Overclocked_486> no, it's /usr/bin/sh. will that make a difference?
<chorse> Overclocked_486, sure.
<nrdb> Overclocked_486: what does "which sh" return
<frogzoo> Overclocked_486: dunno - 'which sh' should give the correct path
<Overclocked_486> yeah, bin/sh.
<Overclocked_486> dag
<Glossary> dabaR,  ???
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to use OpenOfficeBase, but none of the wizards are working, anyone know why?
<whyameye> in general, do people have suspend to disk working in Breezy?
<dabaR> Glossary: look, if you do an annoying thing like that once more, I wont answwer any of your questions. you are more impatient than most people I work this with _for_ money.
<Overclocked_486> !/usr/bin/sh changed to !/bin/sh
<ubotu> Overclocked_486: I haven't a clue
<Overclocked_486> *drumroll*
<dabaR> Glossary: read this http://zernike.uwinnipeg.ca/~s_liao/Courses/2941/Week05.pdf
<chorse> nrdb, there aren't many tutorials at this time, did you read the official docs?
<Glossary> dabaR, well im sorry but i thought you didnt see the message or smth
<dabaR> Glossary: just be patient, I am looking around for material for you.
<dabaR> Glossary: around the end of that file permissions on *nix systems are explained.
<Amaranth> Glossary: I _think_ chmod 701 /home/<user> will hide /home/<user> from other users
<Glossary> dabaR, okay man thanks, but pdf dont open here..
<nrdb> chorse: I haven't been able to find much at all.  where are the offical docs?
<chorse> nrdb: just click on the Help button in OO.o
<chorse> nrdb, else this is a nice base+mysql tutorial, http://www.bsdgangster.org/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=10
<insipid> aw hell i just found some spyware for linux... punkbuster
<kwtm1> From the command line, how does one get a list of packages or look for a package?  I tried "dpkg -l MyPackageName", but that seems to yield no results whereas using Adept or Kynaptic shows the package name clearly listed.
<dabaR> Glossary: read it when you have time. to make files unreadable by anyone but yourself, "chmod 700 filename" if it is an executable file, and chmod 600 filename if it is not an executable. "man chmod" for more details.
<nrdb> chorse: I found one of to do with base_mysql and all that went into was how to set it up, nothing to do with using it.
<chorse> nrdb, well base is quite new
<Overclocked_486> man, this is annoying.
<Glossary> hum thanks
<nrdb> chorse: Yes!  Do you know why none of the wizards are working?
<linux_newb> how can i see my 2nd HDD in linux its ntfs
<dabaR> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<linux_newb> ty
<chorse> nrdb, mh, ubuntu package?
<nrdb> linux_newb: As far as I know all you can do with ntfs is read.
<dabaR> heh, if you wish to die a slow and painful death, press here.
<linux_newb> nrdb: yeah it sux eh:P
<dabaR> ntfs does suck, yes.
<nrdb> chorse: Yes, just install and updated kubuntu.
<linux_newb> he he
<chorse> nrdb, what happens if you try a wiz?
<nrdb> chorse: Abosutly nothing, no warning/errors/or anything.
<dabaR> Amaranth: the thing with just making your home folder x is that if a user somehoww finds out an exact filename there, he can read it if it is readable.
<dabaR> Amaranth: 701 is sometimes used for apache to be able to access your public
<win> #kediri
<Amaranth> dabaR: Of course, but there isn't much else you can do unless you chmod everything in there by hand.
<dabaR> public_html folder.
<Amaranth> dabaR: Yeah, that's why I use it.
<dabaR> Amaranth: dont even allow x would work.
<dabaR> it would be off limits.
<dabaR> Amaranth: its funny, a lot of the profs at my U dont understand permissions, so they have pr0n files in their Unix accounts:)
<fatehaze> I'm running stock Ubuntu but my login screen says Edubuntu... is there a way to change it?
<dabaR> install ubuntu-desktop should do it.
<chorse> nrdb, mh, the version shipped with ubuntu is a 2.0 prerelease. perhaps you may want to try the openoffice package from openoffice.org if it's working there
<fatehaze> Phat, thanks :)
<dabaR> I like edubuntu.
<dabaR> it has nice icons
<fatehaze> Hmm, too few arguments for "install ubuntu-desktop"
<chorse> fatehaze, apt-get install
<fatehaze> Edubuntu is nice and all, I just don't know why my startup screen says it
<fatehaze> Ah, thanks :D
<a|so> mm am gonna sleep now its 7:02 am
<a|so> thnx for everything
<dabaR> fatehaze: it was not a command, it was a conceptual thing, install the ubuntu-desktop package with your favorite installation program.
<a|so> take care people
<fatehaze> Hehe, gotcha
<Overclocked_486> can anyone give me an example of a working cron job?
<fatehaze> Can I customize the login screen to my liking?
<nrdb> Overclocked_486: cron jobs are just standard scripts, cron just executes the script at set intervals.
<bluefoxicy> I hope thunderbird 1.5 is packaged in dapper
<bluefoxicy> it uses 26 megs of memory
<bluefoxicy> 1.0.7 uses like 60 @.@
<Overclocked_486> nrdb: But my script works. Cron seemingly won't execute it.
<nrdb> Overclocked_486: you have to be carefull of permissions, it is executed as root I beleave.
<dabaR> fatehaze: it is called the gdm login screen, it is customizable under System>Prefs, or System>Admin more likely.
<fatehaze> Awesome, thanks again
<nrdb> Overclocked_486: its been a while since I done anything with cron and that wasn't on ubuntu.
<Overclocked_486> nrdb: hmm... I can execute it as myself using sh and it's owner is root...
<rob_p> Overclocked_486:  Could you paste your script to the pastebin?  Maybe someone could help if they saw it.
<whyameye> anybody have hibernate working in Breezy?
<Overclocked_486> #!/bin/sh
<Overclocked_486> 
<Overclocked_486> xmms --play
<rob_p> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Overclocked_486> that's it
<nrdb> Overclocked_486: has it got the shebag line "#~/bin/sh" at the top?
<dpupp> speaking of customizing screens, is it possible to customize the screen where things display as: loading this.....OK (what is the name of that screen?)
<Overclocked_486> #!/bin/sh
<nrdb> Overclocked_486: thats "#!/bin/sh" at the top?
<Overclocked_486> nrdb: yes
<linukso> Overclocked_486: try setting the full path to xmms in the script.
<nrdb> Overclocked_486: can't help much, maybe try a very simple script in its place just to test the cron timing.
<rob_p> Overclocked_486:  What does your cron entry look like?
<nrdb> Overclocked_486: echo the date to a file or something.
<kyncani> Overclocked_486: you want to start xmms from a cron job ?
<allison_1984> what is the command line to uninstall an application ? :)
<cenopec> anyone know how to mount an external hard drive
<cenopec> usb
<dabaR> dpupp: the gnome splash screen that loads the panel, desktop and that?
<kyncani> allison_1984: apt-get
<dpupp> dabaR, not sure... its the one that comes after grub...
<dabaR> allison_1984: why use commands?. there is a nice gui program for that. would you like a command, or a walkthrough of using the GUI?
<linukso> allison_1984: suod aptitude remove <app>
<Overclocked_486> rob_p: 55 6    * * *   overclocked     sh /etc/cron.daily/alarum.sh
<allison_1984> kyncani > thats all ?
<nrdb> Overclocked_486: "52 6    1 * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly" everything after the 'root' is the command to run.
<kyncani> allison_1984: apt-get is the tool. man apt-get for details how to use it
<nrdb> Overclocked_486: got to go now bye!
<Overclocked_486> nrdb thanks
<dabaR> dpupp: oh, that one is very new, not much customization can be done yet, and I dont know how it can be done.
<allison_1984> kyncani > ok...thanks guys ! :)
<kyncani> np
<dabaR> allison_1984: why use commands?. there is a nice gui program for that. would you like a command, or a walkthrough of using the GUI?
<Overclocked_486> kyncani: I want to use xmms as an alarm clock, because my real alarm clock sucks.
<dpupp> DabaR know if it can be turned off and just have the text flying by?
<fatehaze> Can I install Xubuntu on powerpc architecture?
<kyncani> Overclocked_486: well, if you want to start an X app, you have to set DISPLAY i think
<dabaR> Overclocked_486: "man at" that could help.
<cafuego> fatehaze: yes
<fatehaze> Thanks :)
<kyncani> Overclocked_486: but if you just want to control xmms, you should use xmms-shell methinks
<allison_1984> dabaR > thing is I installed thru the x terminal, sometimes I don't find it in the add applications menu......anyway lemme try
<dabaR> dpupp: you would edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
<Overclocked_486> kyncani: My script works fine. It's one line: "xmms -- play"
<dabaR> allison_1984: use System>Administration>Synaptic package manager. visit http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html for a short walkthrough. what commmand did you use to install the program?
<kyncani> Overclocked_486: as for the alarm thing, i think xmms-alarm is what you're looking for
<kyncani> Overclocked_486: well, as it does work very fine, you do not have any problem now do you ? :)
<fatehaze> If I install Xubuntu with my current Ubuntu installation intact, I can switch between the two with the "sessions" button, right?
<allison_1984> dpkg -i
<dpupp> thanks dabaR
<Overclocked_486> kyncani: it works fine when I invoke it with sh. Getting cron to invoke it's a whole different story.
<fatehaze> Or should I just install xfce seperately?
<kyncani> Overclocked_486: as i said, three solutions : 1) use xmms-alarm 2) use xmms-shell 3) start xmms from cron but you have to set $DISPLAY
<rob_p> Overclocked_486:  So you can do, "/etc/cron.daily/alarum.sh" at the command prompt as your user, and it works?
<dabaR> allison_1984: it will likely be shown in synaptic. for a command line tool, I, and many others, recommend aptitude for general use. "sudo aptitude install package" installs package, sudo aptitude remove package removes package, aptitude search keyword searched for a keyword in the name and description of a package.
<kyncani> Overclocked_486: using xmms-alarm being my choice
<frogzoo> Overclocked_486: oh, I guess your problem is youre trying to launch an X app from within cron - dont think this is possible
<Overclocked_486> ah, ok.
<kyncani> frogzoo: it is possible
<dabaR> Overclocked_486: use "at" that could work.
<frogzoo> Overclocked_486: kyncani is right - you just need to set Display variable ?
<frogzoo> ie at the top of the script 'export Display=0.0'     iirc ?
<Overclocked_486> you know, I give up. When it's executed as "sh /etc/cron.daily/alarum.sh" it's fine, when executed as "/etc/cron.daily/alarum.sh" it fries ESD.
<allison_1984> dabaR > starting up the synaptics manager takes a lot more time than thru the terminal....that I must say....lol
<dabaR> echo "xmms --play" |at 6am or something like that would do it.
<dpupp> how do i change the file association of *.pls files? I want XMMS to open them from now on.
<Overclocked_486> where should I put the $DISPLAY ?
<dabaR> allison_1984: the command line has its virtues off course. that is why I use that mostly for things like installation. but so does gui have advantages.
<frogzoo> Overclocked_486: 2nd line - after the #!/bin/sh
<dabaR> dpupp: right click on one in the file manager window(nautilus) and select properties. under the open with tab, selecct the program you want.
<Overclocked_486> frogzoo: Commented?
<frogzoo> like so 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' no comments
<dpupp> perfect. Thanks dabaR
<Adross> does anyone have any experience using a video ipod on linux?
<Adross> specifically ubuntu?
<dabaR> Overclocked_486: seriously you guys, try at, I think it is more fit for the jjob.
<allison_1984> dabaR > definitely for a noob like me !! ....ty
<Overclocked_486> so before "xmms --play" I should have "export DISPLAY=:0.0"?
<frogzoo> Overclocked_486: give it a new line all of its own
<dabaR> allison_1984: why it takes longer to load up is that it has to display all packages it knows about, that could be a very high number.
<Glossary> deluser doesnt do anything!!
<Orborde> frogzoo / Overclocked_486 : What are you doing?
<frogzoo> Orborde: Overclocked_486 is trying to start xmms from cron
<paul__> wondering if anyone could tell me a decent terminal client ? specifcially for ssh to remote server to use irssi
<Overclocked_486> Orborde: I'm trying to use xmms as an alarm clock using cron
<Shadowpillar> Overclocked_486, or just do DISPLAY=:0 xmms --play
<Orborde> Ahhh
<dabaR> Glossary: did you give root permissions to someone you should not have? sudo deluser <username> removes a user from the system.
<paul__> atm i'm using the default terminal and its very lame looking :P
<dabaR> !find terminal
<Glossary> dabaR, it sais done.. but the files didnt get deleted.
<dabaR> !+find terminal
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'terminal' (13 shown): fte-terminal ;; gnome-terminal ;; gnome-terminal-data ;; lessdisks-cloner-terminal ;; lessdisks-terminal ;; lessdisks-xterminal ;; multi-gnome-terminal ;; multi-gnome-terminal-doc ;; nautilus-open-terminal ;; sdm-terminal ;; terminal ;; xfce4-terminal ;; xterminal.
<dabaR> Glossary: the /home/username file do not get deleted that way.
<Overclocked_486> while I'm at it, is there a way to get ESD to restart without rebooting?
<paul__> yer there are a few availible, i've just not used any of them i'd love something that is like putty, or like the iwhax terminal
<dabaR> Overclocked_486: are you in gnome?
<Glossary> dabaR, oh... how?
<Overclocked_486> dabaR: yes
<dabaR> Glossary: what, how do you delete the files? rm.
<Glossary> oh okay..
<Glossary> thanks ;)
<dabaR> Overclocked_486: try just killall esd. and if it does not restart, run "nohup esd&"
<dabaR> Glossary: man rm for details if you are not sure.
<Glossary> yea i know how :)
<Overclocked_486> dabaR: still dead.
<aftertaf_> anyone know how tyo clone a floppy disk in linux?
<aftertaf_> i got a msdos boot disk that is deaded, but linux can read it (surprise)
<aftertaf_> and i need to make a new one.
<dabaR> Overclocked_486: you killall-ed esd? it stayed dead? you ran "nohup esd&" and it did not run?
<frogzoo> aftertaf_:  dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/tmp/fd.bck - swap floppies ; dd if=/tmp/fd.bck of=/dev/fd0
<cenopec> hey i guess my external hard drive is not being recognized by ubuntu anymore, anyone know y?
<morphix> hmm.. i cant seem to get nvidia drivers to install anymore :(
<frogzoo> cenopec: whats changed? power? cables?
<Overclocked_486> dabaR: yes. I ran killall esd, then ps ax | grep esd, which returned the grep, then nohup esd&. I then opened a new terminal and there was still no sound.
<aftertaf_> nice one frogzoo .. that'll  do a byte for nyte copy, no need to format et al ? :)
<dabaR> did the nohup commmand produce a sound?
<khalif> I really could use some help guys, :) !
<frogzoo> aftertaf_: correct
<khalif> I'm trying to transfer some files from my iMac to my laptop running Kubuntu using my USB pen drive. Everytime i plug it into my usb port I get an error message saying that "media/sda4" doesn't exist. I've got my pen drive formatted as UNIX File System so why won't Kubuntu recognize it?
<cenopec> nothing at all
<Overclocked_486> dabar: No.
<dabaR> khalif: ls /media and tell us whether there is an sda4
<cenopec> and my windows comps still recognize it
<aftertaf_> morphix:  what happened, an update?
<dabaR> Overclocked_486: run just esd in a terminal now.
<cenopec> so its not hardware error
<Overclocked_486> dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<aftertaf_> argh i/o error
<aftertaf_> guess its borked then
<NigelS> khalif: I'm not sure which filesystem you mean by unix filesystem?
<frogzoo> aftertaf_:  guess theres bad sectors - Linux can read some, but not all
<cenopec> frogzoo: you have any idea?
<frogzoo> cenopec: show us the fstab line
<khalif> dabaR: The console says: cdrom, cdrom0, floppy, floppy0
<khalif> I don't even have a floppy drive!
<aftertaf_> yup.
<dabaR> khalif: sudo mkdir /media/sda4
<aftertaf_> frogzoo:  its a ghost bootdisk... and funny that the error is on the actual driver for the NIC :] 
<aftertaf_> long live bart's universal boot disk :] 
<khalif> Will doing that make Kubuntu recognize my usb pen drive?
<cenopec> frogzoo: lol can you be more specific, still not that well versed in the commands
<dabaR> Overclocked_486: sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<frogzoo> cenopec: I assume youve tried a reboot?
<dabaR> khalif: that is the folder your error message tells you is missing. what the command will do, is create that folder. I can not tell whether it will fix your issue. you can only try.
<dabaR> s/folder/directory
<khalif> Thanks!
<cenopec> yeah plenty of times
<frogzoo> cenopec: this is a USB external HDD?
<cenopec> yeah its an old floppy drive i put it into an eclosure
<cenopec> ubuntu recognized it for about a week
<cenopec> now it just does nothing
<cenopec> changed the usb port, everytthing
<cenopec> i figure its software error
<morphix> aftertaf_ no not an update..i have since formatted the pc
<frogzoo> cenopec: unfortunately I dont know that much about how the hotplug system works
<dabaR> khalif: did that fix your issue?
<cenopec> yeah i figured i am in a tight spot
<dabaR> cenopec: a floppy disk drive is not called a hard disk drive..
<khalif> dabaR: Nope, still getting the same error message.
<bluefoxicy> Question
<DJGreen> hi ubundites
<bluefoxicy> why does ubuntu-desktop depend on libanything?!
<DJGreen> :)
<bluefoxicy> try updating nessus in dapper
<DJGreen> does anyone else here have applications menu problem in dapper?
<khalif> I thought that this new version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu was configured to use USB pen drives?
<bluefoxicy> it wants to remove libgdchart-gd1-noxpm, python-gdchart, and ubuntu-desktop, and install libgdchart-gd2-noxpm
<DJGreen> my menu seems to stop working at least cannot access the applications menu
<bluefoxicy> which means no real programs are being removed
<khalif> Do you think that I have to find a driver for it?
<bluefoxicy> ubuntu-desktop must depend on python-gdchart or libgdchart-gd1-noxpm
<frogzoo> khalif: mostly they work just as is
<bluefoxicy> which is retarded
<bluefoxicy> it should depend on an application which thus depends on one of those
<khalif> I can't keep making cd's just to transfer a few files to my laptop....
<bluefoxicy> and in my case, since no application depends on those two things, ubuntu-desktop should be able to stay without them.
<frogzoo> khalif: CD R/W :D
<morphix> USB thumb drive :P
<dabaR> khalif: "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/sda4" after plugging it in.
<khalif> after a while that's gonna fail from all of the re-writing to it.
<khalif> Ok. let me try that!
<DJGreen> I am on Ubuntu ppc dapper. I love it since i now have 3d accelleration its great but the applictions menu is inaccessable. Any solutions anyone?
<morphix> got a usb thumb drive? lol.
<dabaR> bluefoxicy: are you having a rant about how the development version is not perfect yet?
<NigelS> dabaR: directories in /media should be found as devices are added, e.g. you shouldn't have to make your own surely?
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  Actually I'm more concerned with why a meta-package is run as it is.
<NigelS> khalif: what filesystem did you say it was formatted with again?
<dabaR> NigelS: be my guest.
<khalif> UNIX
<cenopec> daBaR: what did you mean by that earlier 'A floppy disk drive is not called a hard disk drive
<dabaR> khalif: is that under macOS?
<NigelS> khalif: what do you mean by unix? what did you format that with?
<dabaR> cenopec: is it a hard disk, or a floppy drive?
<khalif> Yep! :)
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  It's like if the package openoffice.org2 depended on openoffice.org2-writer and glibc and libgtk+ and all the other libs openoffice.org2-writer depended on, instead of just openoffice.org2-writer which depends on all those anyway.
<NigelS> khalif: can macosx understand fat32?
<cenopec> its an external hard disk
<cenopec> it was a floppy a couple days ago but i gave up on that
<dabaR> NigelS: in MacOSX they have an option to format as Unix type. I think it is ext, but not 100% sure, I bet he can find that out with fdisk.
<khalif> It's a Sandisk usb pen drive.
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  as soon as oowriter2 no longer needs something, suddenly a meta-package wants it for no reason.
<morphix> khalif so is mine :D
<cenopec> its a 2.5 inch 6 gig hard drive in an enclosure
<cenopec> its usb
<fr500> hello
<morphix> Sandisk Cruzer Micro
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  this is going on with ubuntu-desktop, evidently; it apparently depends on miscillaneous libraries and python components that certain programs need.
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  for reasons i can't explain.
<fr500> a question, how can i insall some hoary packages in breezy? changing repositories?
<dabaR> if you remove a dependency of a program, that is a dependency of another program, 3 programs will be remove,
<Thirsteh> fr500, yes, but why do that?
<fr500> bluetooth sw  from hoary worked better for me
<khalif> Yeah, i formatted it in UNIX File System. I thought that would be more compatible than MS-DOS (yuck!)
<cenopec> dabaR: you know anything about my prob?
<Thirsteh> fr500, if you add the hoary mirrors, it's possible, but I don't recommend it -- and you might run into a dependency chaos
<Razor-X> khalif: UNIX file system?
<DJGreen> fr500 change the repositories by adding multiverse and universe to the repo area
<cenopec> dabaR: ubuntu recognized it for about a week, but then now i plug it in and nothing happens
<DJGreen> where it says main restricted
<fr500> DJGreen, i have the packages
<khalif> Yeah, it's a format option in OS X
<DJGreen> i see
<fr500> but they dont worl
<fr500> work
<Razor-X> ahhh
<DJGreen> use synaptic
<fr500> Thirsteh, both gnome-phone-manager and gnome-bluetooth from hoary work for me 100% contrary from the newer ones in breezy
<Razor-X> weird
<dpupp> is there a way to play midi in XMMS? i dont really like having to type "pmidi midifilename.mid" in a terminal to hear midi.
<NigelS> khalif: fat32 is generally a good choice for usb drives
<khalif> Should I reformat it as something else
<Thirsteh> fr500, if that's what you want to do then adding the Hoary mirrors is what you want to do, just add the mirrors, get the packages and get them removed again asap
<_native_> Razor-X; sup
<Thirsteh> fr500, the mirrors that is
<khalif> fat32 isn't an option on my iMac, jsut MS-DOS, UNIX File System and HFS+
<dabaR> cenopec: what drive is it?
<Hoxzer> can I use terminal server client to connect to the nXserver?
<DJGreen> i can't stand not having a working gnome panel
<DJGreen> i think its a bug in dapper's gnome panel
<_native_> DJGreen; what happened?
<DJGreen> anyone else have this problem?
<dabaR> khalif: that file system should definitely be fine. the mount /dev/sda4 /media/sda4 did what?
<_native_> ahh..
<fr500> Thirsteh, add or replace, which is better?
<khalif> dabaR: How do I specify the filesystem type with that mount command?
<cafuego> khalif: Linux can read and write HFS just fine.
<DJGreen> my gnome-panel application menu doesnt work it flashes the menu but then shows me no menu
<Thirsteh> fr500, add, you'll want to remove the mirrors after installation
<abydos> ugh, I hate making decisions like this.
<DJGreen> very frustrating
<DJGreen> places and system menu works fine
<khalif> really?
<cafuego> khalif: hfs+ too for that matter, though it will eventualkly require OSX disk ustils to fix.
<DJGreen> but only applications menu does the bitch number with me
<fr500> Thirsteh, ok, and only the main repo or multiverse and everything
<cenopec> dabaR: its a usb enclosure, an old laptop hard drive, 6 gigs,
<cafuego> khalif: Yes, even on ia32 :-)
<khalif> what's ia32?
<cafuego> khalif: 32bit Intel
<dabaR> khalif: -t <type> but I am not sure what osX means by Unix.
<cafuego> dabaR: ffs (bsd)
<Thirsteh> fr500, try the main one for starters, since it's a bluetooth package I suppose it's there
<abydos> Do I want to upgrade my desktop to an a64, and have to buy a new HD, CPU, mobo, and RAM, or do I want to build a completely new machine, based on an a64, with all-new RAM, only 1 HD, and one optical drive?
<cafuego> Sorry, ufs
<dabaR> cafuego: how can he then specify that mount?
<abydos> err, at that rate, it's cheaper to build a new box
<abydos> since I'd have to buy a new gfx card anyway..
<cafuego> dabaR: mount -t ufs /dev/hdXY /mnt/poin
<cafuego> try that first, you may need specific ufs mount options (see man mount)
<fr500> Thirsteh, they should keep old versions on the server :p
<dabaR> khalif: try that, replace the two /dev /mnt with what we said.
<khalif> Ok...
<cafuego> You may need '-o 44bsd' too (I think)
<NigelS> I was just suspicious that the error is not entirely accurate, e.g. macos formatted the drive strangely, and kde spits out that error
<ryan__> hum... so say I have aptly-gotten a package at some stage... how do I know where to find it?
<NigelS> why not try, khalif typing tail -f /var/log/messages in a terminal and then plugging it in, see what it says regarding the device
<DJGreen> anyone else on ubuntu ppc and on dapper ?
<cafuego> DJGreen: Does dapper ppc have kernel 2.6.15 yet?
<DJGreen> let's see what i have
<DJGreen> Linux hell 2.6.15-6-powerpc #1 Thu Dec 1 03:54:10 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<cafuego> neet
* cafuego upgrades the mac mini
<DJGreen> oh yeah this version has parts of xorg 7
<DJGreen> which also means i have 3d accelleration on my powerbook 17
* cafuego ONLY wants the newer kernel
<DJGreen> good news for all ppc users
<dabaR> ryan__: where to find which part of the package? sudo dpkg -L <packageName> will tell you all files in the packkage, I think.
<_native_> cafuego; likes saying "mac mini" ;] 
<DJGreen> mac mini is a pill
<DJGreen> heh
<dabaR> ryan__: you dont have to use sudo for the command.
<robotgeek> DJGreen: do the older powerbooks (2001) get the nice 3-D (i think not)
<DJGreen> in dapper yes
<ryan__> dabaR thanks.. let me play around with that for a minute
<DJGreen> it uses r300 and other drivers
<cafuego> robotgeek: Not the wallstreet etc ones.
<dabaR> Ill tell you what's good news for all ppc users - apple signed with intel.
<DJGreen> the older ones should have 3d out of the box
<cafuego> the mini has a 9200 se, works fine already.
<robotgeek> cafuego: no, it's a powerbook G4, ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<DJGreen> intel sucks still
<DJGreen> apple should have gone with amd
<dabaR> apple still sucks too.
<cafuego> robotgeek: That should already work.
* dabaR is typing from a 12" iBook.
<DJGreen> well let's not knock machines here
<DJGreen> people like what they have
<dabaR> no, I don't.
<cafuego> dabaR: A driver for the broadcom *is* under development :-)
<DJGreen> i am a pro mac user here but i support pc's cause
<dabaR> cafuego: no. wow, what great news.
<DJGreen> so putting it together i think apple would have strived better with amd
<robotgeek> cafuego: i don't have direct rendering on mine
<morphix> i like pc's with the 'byo' type of stuff
<DJGreen> tobotgeek install dapper
<DJGreen> if you really want the 3d accelleration
<DJGreen> its out of the box on dapper but also unstable mind you.
* cafuego is sure he's got a M3 dell craptop on which 3D works fine and has for ages
* dabaR dances (or pretends to, since he is sick
<robotgeek> DJGreen: i've lived without 3D acceleration for an year now, i don't mind waiting for another 4 months or so.
<khalif> guys: with that sudo /mnt/poin I got a message saying "mount: mount point /mnt/poin does not exist"
<DJGreen> well according to adc apple the next expo will be releasing the laptops with intel chips
<cafuego> ir is what an U3?
<dabaR> khalif: sudo mount -t ufs /dev/sda4 /media/sda4
<Hobbsee> khalif: sudo mkdir /mnt/poin
<DJGreen> hehe robotgeek its pretty good but suityourself
<DJGreen> xorg 7 should be a blessing for all of us not just apple geeks
<robotgeek> DJGreen: plus, i have an ibook which has 3D accel anyways
<DJGreen> yeh
<DJGreen> so you're all good
<DJGreen> i'm just happy because powerbook 17 is an issue bitch
<robotgeek> DJGreen: oh well, my powerbook apparently now has direct rendering support
<DJGreen> my powerbook is the drama queen of all ppc
* _native_ wants a powerbook.
<DJGreen> it was an issue for me until happer
<cafuego> dabaR: You're aware of http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ ?
<DJGreen> dapper rather
<DJGreen> haha
<fr500> Thirsteh, can i make synpatic not update the packages after doing all this?
<DJGreen> broadcom company itself is developing for x86 mac version
<morphix> i would get a PPC IF they didnt cost so much.. and if they were able to be totally custom built.
<DJGreen> apple happens to make universal binaries
<DJGreen> that's why i see it coming to ppc
<robotgeek> dabaR: the driver already compiles. on 2.6.15 (the dev claims to have sent the email using those drivers)
<cafuego> dabaR: Oh, it looks like they have a _working_ version now.
* cafuego will check it in a few minutes
<DJGreen> in a couple months finally after years of waiting ppc folks will be able to join the rest
<DJGreen> i know how it felt to be a ppc linux fan and be behind on all the good stuff
<robotgeek> DJGreen: yay!
<DJGreen> like doom3 on linux
<cafuego> Too bad Apple will probably go Centrino now that there's a working-ish broadcom driver :-P
* robotgeek says "no more usb dongles,no more pcmcia cards" yay
<DJGreen> i doubt apple will go gentoo
<DJGreen> i bet you more than anything it will be debian/gnu darwin
<DJGreen> look it up on sourceforge
<DJGreen> debian gnu darwin
* cafuego wonders what gentoo has to do with anything
<DJGreen> gentoo is a compile your own style os
<dabaR> cafuego: I could not care less, I wont be buying any more apples like this anyhow. if they come up with a better product, I may buy one.
<DJGreen> osx is already like that
<DJGreen> with darwinports
* Hoxzer wonders what these guys are talking about
<DJGreen> that's probably what he meant about gentoo on osx
<DJGreen> its a compile file system
<cafuego> dabaR: the Quad G5 seems nice
* dabaR thinks the ppc discussion should move to -offtopic
<DJGreen> dabar you should welcome anyone
<DJGreen> that's what this place is for
<DJGreen> x86/ppc
* robotgeek has already started in -offtopic
<DJGreen> all linux users are the same at elast as of now.
<linuxboy> I got this strange problem in openoffice on breezy
<ubuntu2> when I'm enabling a 0x82 swap partition I need to mkswap then swapon and thats it?
<cafuego> ubuntu2: Yep
<ubuntu2> cool, danke
<linuxboy> I have 2 PCs that run Openoffice and they have numbers that change on a save in calc
<cafuego> ubuntu2: To auomate it, add a swap entry in /etc/fstab
<selinium> Good Morning all!
<ubuntu2> err... right, /dev/hdc3 swap swap defaults 0 0
<ubuntu2>  is what it made :D
<cafuego> Seems about right
<fr500> i downloaded a source deb, how can i recompile it against different deps? or however its called
<cafuego> Eh
<cafuego> /dev/hdc3 none swap defaults 0 0
<DJGreen> i have to say one messed up issue
<ubuntu2> is the /experimental/livecd able to use a swap partition so it doesnt seek constantly
<DJGreen> what you all think about france going closed source
<DJGreen> ?
<DJGreen> if that happens good bye freedom linux
<ubuntu2> .. never liked the french :P
<cafuego> ubuntu2: I believe it automatically uses it if it finds one at bootup
<acid2> g'mornin
<ubuntu2> moin acid2
<tempest_> hey, anybody know how to add plugins for totem?
<acid2> could anyone help me to fix this compile error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/VhKcM486.html ?
<fr500> i mean, i downloaded gnome-phone-manager 0.4 source debs, now i want to recompile it against some different libs i have
<dabaR> DJGreen: it is not a mater of not welcoming someone, it is a matter of a discussion of something not classifiable as "ubuntu support" people's questions are not being answered. I am always on #ubuntu-offtopic
<selinium> DJGreen:? How can an entire county go Closed source?
<DJGreen> for curiosity sakes what is everyone's favorite irc client for ubuntu?
<dabaR> DJGreen: as well, visit gnu.org/philosophy, to learn the name of the OS.
<DJGreen> oh its all good dabar
<DJGreen> wasnt knockin
<DJGreen> :)
<acid2> DJGreen: I'm an IRSSI user
<morphix> irssi :)
<DJGreen> i am an xchat user
<DJGreen> but i like irssi
<DJGreen> :)
<morphix> xchat IF i am using GUI.. lol
<selinium> DJGreen, I'll answer in #ubuntu-offtopic ! :)
<DJGreen> haha
<dabaR> its a used channel
<DJGreen> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJGreen> whoops
<dabaR> tempest_: did you read the codecs page of the wiki?
<DJGreen> doh!
<selinium> lol
<ubuntu2> well on breezy, the default boot doesnt include any swap when found. system monitor says 0 bytes of 0 bytes until you swapon
<darko> Hi! I would like to disable taskbar grouping of the same programs. Can anyone help?
<fr500> tempest_, it depends if the backend is xine or gstreamer i think
<dabaR> ubuntu2: those do not seem like sentences.
<zorba64> darko: as grouping on gnome taskbar...try right clicking and see what u find
<dj_iwan_da> Hi every body.. srry for waiting.. would you like to join..
<darko> zorba64: I tried that, but there is no apropriate option :-(
<linuxboy> Everytime I save a calc spreadsheet, it changes my values on the next open. Why is it doing this?
<zorba64> darko: right-click on the handle where you apps are grouped
<joedj_> anyone know what i need to get quicktime working in xine?
<dj_iwan_da> yeah.. i'd to talk about anything.. expecialy abaout Indonesian country.. well i't our country..
<zorba64> joedj: w32codecs
<darko> zorba: I did, but there is no option for disabling it.
<blue-frog> joedj, wiki.edubuntu.com > starter guide
<fr500> !tell joedj about w32codecs
<joedj_> blue-frog: hrm, nothing there apart from an odd directory list
<dj_iwan_da> hai joedj.. don't work so hart.. enjoy your live..
<joedj_> fr500: nothing told me, yet ;-)
<blue-frog> joedj, choose the starter guide link
<joedj_> blue-frog: there are no links, just a directory list
<fr500> joedj, got the msg form /msg /msg joedj  told joedj about w32codecs (methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba to install)
<joedj_> blue-frog: httpS did the trick, though
<joedj_> fr500: i'm joedj_ :)
<fr500> wew
<dj_iwan_da> dag.. every body.. i've to leave now.. see you thank
<ishit> anyone any help on ubuntu sources.list
<dabaR> ishit: how do you pronounce your nick?
<aftertaf> ishit:  whats te pb?
<ishit> backports r closed
<ishit> where can i get the latest sources.list available
<antix> okay, I installed firefox 1.5 and used automatix to install java, etc... they work in the old firefox version, but not in 1.5. any suggestions?
<deFrysk> antix, stop using automatix is my first suggestion
<antix> uh okay
<joedj_> thanks for the help, folks
<darko> zorba64: You we're right, I was clicking on wrong part of taskbar. It works as I wanted now. Thanks!
<antix> deFrysk: did you have any further suggestions?
<fr500> joedj, did it work?
<fr500> i mean, didi you get it?
<ishit> hello can anyone help
<antix> or was "first" for comedic value?
<deFrysk> antix, in the wiki is a howto for firefox1.5
<antix> yeah I know
<deFrysk> antix, did you use that howto ?
<joedj_> fr500: actually no, this is an AMD64 machine so i'm still stumped :)
<fr500> oh
<fr500> crap
<antix> yes
<joedj_> maybe VLC can do it
<fr500> i got one too (but no linux yet) the alienware is for gaming :p
<ishit> anyone got the latest ubuntu sources.list
<fr500> altough i feel intrigued
<zorba64> darko: thought it might...good & np
<antix> 1.5 works fine, it's just the plugins I'm having issues with
<dabaR> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dabaR> the Breezy one is out of date.
<deFrysk> antix, did you read the : Link to your plugins (and remove totem-mozilla as it doesn't seem to work with Firefox 1.5): bit ?
<antix> deFrysk, I did
<deFrysk> antix, and apply it ?
<joedj_> fr500: gotta run, i'll drop in if i figure anything out :)
<antix> yes... I'll do it again just to be redundant and make sure
<fr500> kk
<deFrysk> antix, also check the automatix script , the cause might lay there
<khalif> This this is crazy! I'm reading entries in the Kubuntu forum where a couple people experienced the same problem as me. Only they didn't have 3.5 and when they installed the 3.5 beta their problem with the usb drives went away. I've got the final 3.5 version, but I'm having the same problem that they used to.
<blue-frog> Iam looking for someone kind enoguh to give me a wroking example of how using /etc/skel. (goole is full of theory which I am not able to translate in wroking stuff), pls
<dabaR> ishit: if you are looking to add the backports to your sources.list, visit http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports for instructions
<antix> hm.. what would I be looking for there?
<khalif> Why can't stuff just work? Why do I have to do all of this workaround crap to get things to work that should already be working?
<deFrysk> antix, dunno , ask the maker of the script
<antix> cool beans
<khalif> I'm really getting frutrated with Linux..
<dabaR> khalif: cause it is more fun. and lets you get embarassed in front of friends and family.
<blue-frog> I am looking for someone kind enoguh to give me a working example of how using /etc/skel. (goole is full of theory which I am not able to translate in working stuff), pls
<blue-frog> sry
<zorba64> khalif: isn't your laptop a little old?
<paul__> what do i need for 'make' ?
<antix> I went the forums, and the best answer I seemed for find for installing java, flash, etc. was automatrix... but apparently it only automatically installs for the old version. I don't understand why the plugins wouldn't work, though, given that everything is properly linked.
<blue-frog> paul--, apt-get install build-essential
<deFrysk> antix, the prob with that script reveals itself now, you have no idea of whats installed and whats not ;)
<antix> I know what's installed, it's just improperly installed
<antix> if I run "firefox.ubuntu" all the stuff works
<khalif> That yes, it is a bit old (four or five years), but still when i had WindozeXp (yuck!) everything worked fine. Sure it doesn't have a firewire drive. Sure it doesn't have an Ethernet port, but it still worked.
<paul__> blue-frog, cheers
<deFrysk> antix, if the plugins are copied and symlinked properly it should work
<antix> yeah, that's my theory.. unfortunately it isn't so
<khalif> Let me calm down. Has anyone else experienced problems with mounting usb pen drives?
<deFrysk> antix, next time stay away from automatix and alike script , use the help and wiki files and we and you know whats installed and whats not and how
<robotgeek> deFrysk: AFAIK, the script used to install java debs from the plf repositories
<zorba64> antix: the wiki is the place to go first imho, then the forums etc
<antix> um okay
<deFrysk> robotgeek, possibly , dont know
<antix> well the wiki doesn't google well apparently
<robotgeek> antix: the wiki doesn't do google
<antix> nothing turns up in google but forums
<robotgeek> deFrysk: i dunno about the newer version too
<deFrysk> antix, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<antix> but I'll take that as a get lost and use the wiki
<deFrysk> antix,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<robotgeek> antix: the wiki also has a search function :)
<antix> yes yes...
<deFrysk> antix, those are the resources to use
<zorba64> antix: it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FrontPage
<Brown> i tried ubuntu live cd today, i was unable to access the web via firefox inside of x, but from a terminal I was able to ping outside addresses, i'm a n00b, but is this a common fixable thing?
<paul__> any ideas how i would fix this: (installing vmware workstation) http://pastebin.com/450704
<blue-frog> paul--, u need to install gcc3.4 and export its path
<dabaR> Brown: if you can ping, in general, you can surf.
<dabaR> Brown: ping domain names worked?
<blue-frog> paul--, http://users.linuxbourg.ch/waver/blog/index.php?2005/10/18/61-installer-vmware-sous-ubuntu-breezy
<blue-frog>   in french but command lines are command lines...
<Brown> that's what I found strange, dhcp worked, it had a local ip, but no browser ability to connect
<paul__> thanks yet again!
<Brown> yeah, could ping google, but not surf there
<antix> Title Search: "firefox 1.5"
<antix>  0 results of about 6233 pages. (0.19 seconds)
<antix> er...
<antix> yeah, helpful, that
<deFrysk> antix, search firefox
<antix> yeah, that didn't turn up much of use either. anyway, I'll figure it out.
<dabaR> Brown: dunno, I know what I could try, like, clear out browser, "sudo iptables --flush" but those should not make a difference, since it is a new live boot.
<thomerz> hi, where do i find the file, where the menu architecture is saved?
<Brown> k, wish i was in front of it, just decided to try the irc room, i'll be back on tomarrow, what would be a way to test another x program, or are x programs any different from terminal apps
<robotgeek> thomerz: might be ~/.local/share/applications/menu-xdg/
<Brown> does ubuntu default install lynx, pinging a site might not be enough to test connct ability
<CppIsWeird> can anyone help me out, i just installed kubuntu on my external USB hard drive, and everything went smoothe until i go to grub, it wanted to install on my main master boot record to handle booting for my main OS, and thats not what i wanted it to do, so not knowing the path (/dev/sda/) to the usb drive, i backed up, and went into the partitioning and wrote it down, went back into grub where it wouldent allow me to write a bo
<thomerz> robotgeek: there are only a few .desktop files
<robotgeek> thomerz: one sec
<CppIsWeird> my two questions are is, one is there a way to get  grub on there without having to do the whole install again, and two, just so i dont run into this wall again, i can just install grub straight to the USB hard drive, what i want to do is make the bios boot off the usb if i want to get there
<kwtm1> CppIsWeird: Are you trying to say that you wanted to boot Kubuntu from your external USB drive?
<CppIsWeird> yes
<CppIsWeird> but i dont want grub or anything on my internal hard drive
<CppIsWeird> i want to select usb hard drive to boot from bios
<robotgeek> thomerz: sorry, i know it's a xml file, let me look harder
<UbuntuRob> Has anyone in here had experience with Enlightenment in Ubuntu??
<kwtm1> CppIsWeird: hmm... good question.  If your bios lets you boot from there, then technically you should be able to do it,
<kwtm1> but I don't know how much of the kernel can be loaded via USB.
<thomerz> robotgeek: would be nice, but don't hurry :>
<CppIsWeird> ... that wasnt my question
<CppIsWeird> all of it can be
<kwtm1> I'm thinking that, before Linux is up and running fully (or substantially), it might not be able to access the USB parts.
<kwtm1> I guess I just don't have enough experience to answer that question.
<CppIsWeird> i guess the question is how do i install grub on another partition then the first drive?
<blue-frog> paul--, the howto i've given u work for vmware 5....124.  with the new vmware release u don't need the any-any trick just use the export trick
<kwtm1> From the command line, how does one get a list of packages or look for a package?  I tried "dpkg -l MyPackageName", but that seems to yield no results whereas using Adept or Kynaptic shows the package name clearly listed.
<UbuntuRob> CppIsWeird: Can you install GRUB to a Floppy and copy it over to the USB Drive?????
<CppIsWeird> hmm
<Brown> dabaR: just getting my irc legs back, any thoughts about other x/terminal apps I can try to test my connectability, the nic card is an onboard gigbit card, could just be a poorly adapted driver
<CppIsWeird> would i just copy it?
<CppIsWeird> doesnt grub have to be set to boot
<UbuntuRob> As far as I know that should be what you have to do
<CppIsWeird> im still somewhat unsure as to exactly how grub functions
<CppIsWeird> *not grub, i mean boot sectors and etc.
<robotgeek> thomerz: my grep is working :). however, the file extension is .menu
<UbuntuRob> it should be the same as booting linux from a floppy!
<robotgeek> thomerz: /.config/menus/*
<kwtm1> UbuntuRob: no, I don't think it's the same as botting linux from a floppy
<robotgeek> thomerz: maybe that one
<kwtm1> For starters, I don't think grub supports floppies.
<CppIsWeird> yes it does
<kwtm1> So, the question is, does grub support USB drives?
<UbuntuRob> then why does ubuntu allow you to install GRUB to a floppy disk?????
<CppIsWeird> hmm
<CppIsWeird> ima go try something
<CppIsWeird> hope it work
<CppIsWeird> s
<kwtm1> It does?  Hmm, clearly I don't know what I'm talking about.  I'll just keep quiet, then.
<UbuntuRob> All you can do is give it a try!!!
<CppIsWeird> i really dont want to start from the beginning of installation again
<thomerz> robotgeek: one moment, i will have a look
<_StraTDeS_> Hi people, I need some help to install ubuntu because I have a problem with the hd and the cdrom (rare problem). I am shearcing info for months and I don't find anything. Anyone can help me please?
<vbgunz> anyone in here a bit familiar with GnuPG?
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> _StraTDeS_: whats the problem?
<robotgeek> vbgunz: slightly, why?
<vbgunz> robotgeek: when you --list-sig a key what do the numbers after sig mean?
<_StraTDeS_> [poningru]  i have a sata disk, seagate, model st3200822as
<vbgunz> robotgeek: I have sig 2 and sig 3 on a key... not sure what it means
<poningru> _StraTDeS_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<poningru> err trying to install
<robotgeek> vbgunz: me neither, sorry :(
<_StraTDeS_> 5.10 amd
<_StraTDeS_> amd64
<vbgunz> robotgeek: thats cool :)
<robotgeek> vbgunz: tho, i only have sig3's .
<vbgunz> robotgeek: what do you mean?
<robotgeek> vbgunz: no sig 2's. i see all sig 3's
<vbgunz> robotgeek: ahh
<robotgeek> vbgunz: disregard, i have no clue what i am talking about. lol
<olicat> morning all. if i've got an svn server, how can i create a new project on there?
<vbgunz> robotgeek: I think those numbers signify the level of trust that signer has given that key...
<royce> i tried ubuntu live cd today, i was unable to access the web via firefox inside of x, but from a terminal I was able to ping outside addresses, any ideas?
<thomerz> robotgeek: wasn't the right file ;(
<vbgunz> robotgeek: 1 being don't know and 5 being I trust completely or something...
<Hoxzer__> how do I set timer for command?
<_StraTDeS_> any idea poningru?
<robotgeek> vbgunz: hmm, my keysigns have all been very trusted.
<poningru> _StraTDeS_: hold on still looking
<vbgunz> robotgeek: not sure, just think those number mean the "level of trust"
<robotgeek> thomerz: sorry, then. ask around
<kongo> part #ubuntu su
<robotgeek> vbgunz: hmm, nvm
<blue-frog> royce, /etc/resolv.conf needs a nameserver entry
<_StraTDeS_> ok
<vbgunz> robotgeek: just trying to confirm the meaning of those numbers :P
<olicat> any ideas how to create a new project with svn?
<poningru> _StraTDeS_: its just grub that doesnt install right?
<royce> blue-frog: like pico that file and enter a dns server address?
<_StraTDeS_> [poningru]  no
<_StraTDeS_> ubuntu don't detect my hd and can't install nothing
<blue-frog> royce, yes    nameserver 212.27.32.5   for example
<poningru> _StraTDeS_: oh really?
<blue-frog> royce, use your provider dns of course
<poningru> _StraTDeS_: try updating the bios
<_StraTDeS_> [poningru]  problem updating the bios because in an hp modified bios
<poningru> oh hmm
<poningru> yeah I dont know what to tell you dude, try posting in the forums
<_StraTDeS_> ok thnx...
<royce> blue-frog: sure, is this a common thing, could I have changed something in my install to have avoided this error?
<poningru> wait around till this channel gets more populated and ask again
<ishit> how do i make a fat partition writable in breezy
<blue-frog> royce, depends on how your netowrk is setup
<royce> blue-frog: pc-switch-dslmodem, dhcp assigned ip
<royce> blue-frog: let me know if I'm askin too many questions, hate to wear my welcome, just heavily curious, seems like a really sweet distro
<blue-frog> royce, maybe dhcp is not assiging correctly the dns servers
<royce> blue-frog: the eth0 properties showed my primary dns server, in any case i'll ry that fix tomarrow, if it doesn;t werk, i'll definately be back, thanx for the help
<blue-frog> royce, ok
<ericw> hello
<ericw> has anybody gotten dual monitors to work with an ati radeon 9800?
<poningru> _StraTDeS_: dude do you have other drives?
<poningru> not just SATA
<_StraTDeS_> [poningru]  only this drive, this is the problem
<poningru> _StraTDeS_: hmm yeah I am seeing problems with people that have SATA+IDE drives
<poningru> I am not seeing problems with just sata drives
<CppIsWeird> ok, well i re-did the installation, and typed in /dev/sda (my usb drive) and it ran through everything just fine and peachy... but when i tell the bios to boot off my usb drive, it doesnt, explinations?
<_StraTDeS_> i go to try bios update
<CppIsWeird> hmm, you really thing its the bios?
<CppIsWeird> hmm... that assumes i remember what board is in my PC :-P
<_StraTDeS_> i am speaking about my problem cppisweird
<_StraTDeS_> not your
<CppIsWeird> oh
<CppIsWeird> lmfao
<CppIsWeird> your prolly right anyways
<jcsg> buenos dias
<jcsg> buenos dias alguien me lee
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jcsg> me hablas a mi
<_StraTDeS_> [jcsg] 
<_StraTDeS_> este es el irc ingles
<_StraTDeS_> entra en ubuntu-es
<_StraTDeS_> o habla ingls
<jcsg> desde el navegador
<_StraTDeS_> desde un programa de irc
<Seveas> _StraTDeS_, please stick to english in here
<jcsg> vale muchas gracias
<khalif> Ok, ok, ok ok! I'm learning now!
<pramz> hi hi
<_StraTDeS_> [Seveas]  yes sorry I was explaining this to jcsg
<jcsg> pero el espaol es una de las lenguas mas habladas en el mundo pero bueno no pasa nada
<Seveas> _StraTDeS_, ah ok
<Paulie> Hello, I just made the transition from XP, now I have loads of audio stuff on my windows partition, I cannot play them in rythmbox ( however I can play them in 'xmms' )
<Paulie> what is wrong?
<Seveas> !tell Paulie about mp3
<Seveas> (xmms has mp3 decoding built-in, for rhythmbox you need gstreamer0.8-mad)
<khalif> When I click on my hardrive icon on the desktop, Konquerer opens and the harddrive appears in browser as "media:/hda1". the error message that I get when I try to mount my usb jumpdrive is: "Error: no file/folder exists at media:/sda1". media:/sda1 means that there should be a folder called 'sda1' at the root right?
<xspades> how are you mounting the usb drive?
<desplesda> khalif:  actually no, media:/sda1 means it's accessing data through the device /dev/sda1
<Paulie> ok i get it! thanks
<khalif> Well then I don't understand why I'm still getting an error message. I created a directory called sda1 in the media folder which is where cd's and floppy's mount at.
<khalif> I edited the fstab like so: /dev/sda1      /media/sda1 auto defaults,users,noauto 0 0
<xspades> if it isnt mounted now try, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<khalif> At first I had it as /media/usbdrive which made a usb drive icon appear, but when I changed it to /media/sda1 the usb drive icon disappeared.
<ubuntu2> ubuntu displays everything in /media on the desktop
<ubuntu2> what was wrong with the /usbdisk entry? you wanted to give it a definite name
<stratking> i'm having problems my install not connecting my wireless card
<khalif> Hold on a quick sec!
<siorai> stratking,  what kind of wireless do you have?
<stratking> netgear wg311 v2
<stratking> pci card
<stratking> iwconfig gives me what looks to be the right output
<stratking> i did a sudo ifup wlan0 and it get "SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<human_error> anyone know of a lightweight mp3 player that can delete the currently playing song?
<siorai> Does the installer actually find the card?
<stratking> i believe so, it pulls up as Nickname:"acx100 v0.2.0pre8" w/ iwconfig
<fdr> Hello... do you know if there is any gnome applet/application that displays a world clock? Thank you!
<stratking> the card uses the acx chipset
<eobanb_> which is better, reiser4, or XFS?
<siorai> Well, tbh, I'm neither a ubuntu guru, or wireless chipset guru either, but, I can tell yuo that MY installer couldn't locate the network either
<khalif> What is the OS X file system? HFS?
<eobanb_> khalif, yes
<eobanb_> HFS+
<siorai> and I'm 4 feet from it, however, once it finished the install, I was able to connect via my wireless
<khalif> HFS+ would be Mac OS Extended right?
<siorai> Though mine was given the name eth1
<eobanb_> yes, khalif
<stratking> yeah, when i installed, it found my card but said i was having dns problems
<khalif> Thanks! :)
<siorai> and I'm guessing you aren't having em
<siorai> You've set it to automatically determine IP addy and all that correct?
<siorai> (if that applies, and 9 times out of 10 it does)
<stratking> i tried it for both dhcp and static ip, telling it all the info
<siorai> *thinks* You shuoldn't have a static IP on a wireless network, though, heh
<stratking> yeah i know but it was the only way i could even get one page to come up
<stratking> had to put in the ip address but one came up
<siorai> one page?
<stratking> can't get it to come up again though :(
<siorai> Tried restarting?
<stratking> i've tried logging out, should i do a full restart?
<siorai> ( sorry, old habits die hard )
<siorai> for some reason, it works on my system, and I don't know why
<siorai> ; /
<stratking> i can try that
<EtnaRosso> morning all, i need to install filezilla on my ubuntu, does anyone can help me?
<EtnaRosso> thanks in advance
<siorai> Etna you tried the packege management system?
<EtnaRosso> i tried apt-get install filezilla
<EtnaRosso> but no such package returns
<EtnaRosso> please my english
<siorai> enabled multiverse/universe?
<EtnaRosso> multiverse?
<siorai> Additional packeges maintained by the community
<siorai> at least I think ^^;;
<sretzki> dumbledoore dies on page 606!!112
<siorai> oh, the new harry potter book right?
<ubuntu2> ... SPOILERS /dev/null not here plz
<sretzki> yeah
<ubuntu2> anyway that's old news :P
<Rawplayer> MI
<siorai> Oh, for the record, Aeon Flux ROCKS
<Paradoxx> siorai: i actually just searched my cache awhile ago, and didn't see a firezilla.
<stratking> should the connection properties for wlan0 have it listed as type: ethernet?
<Paradoxx> EtnaRosso: firezilla is an ftp client right?
<EtnaRosso> yes
<siorai> Firezilla ?
<Nakkel> EtnaRosso: Isnt Filezilla Windows software?
<siorai> or FiLezilla ?
<Paradoxx> EtnaRosso: is it absolutely neccesary that you use it?
<Paradoxx> don't see a file zilla for me either
<siorai> Mine is stratking
<stratking> ok, thanks
<blue-frog> eating and drinking is absolutely necessary, nothing else
<Paradoxx> but yo ucan try yourself, just ensure you have added repos
<Paradoxx> !addingrepositories
<ubotu> I don't know, Paradoxx
<Nakkel> The only Filezilla I know: http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/
<siorai> blue frog, eating isn't even neccisary
<Paradoxx> repos
<EtnaRosso> is it a fools' channel?
<Paradoxx> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<EtnaRosso> Nakkel it is
<blue-frog> siorai, tell that to ethiopan...
<EtnaRosso> thanks for nothing bye bye
<ishit> how do i enable write for a fat partition in breezy
<siorai> I didn't think you could write to a win32 partition in linux??
<ishit> of course thats poss
<siorai> Well, either way, I'd have to add 'dying' to that neccisary list
<mjr> siorai, you can't (easily or freely) write to an _ntfs_ partition in linux, writing fat works fine
<siorai> Ahhh, okay mjr
<ubuntu2> is the captive-ntfs in breezy any less prone to locking up the bus?
<human_error> anyone know of a lightweight mp3 player that can delete the currently playing song?
<siorai> dunno human_error
<topyli> human_error: "rm"
<human_error> breaks my workflow to have to shell, find the file and rm it
<sretzki> human_error: for i in *.mp3; do mpg123 $i || rm $i;done
<sretzki> or rather mplayer
<Jack_Bauer> snape kills dumbledore
<Jack_Bauer> O RLY
<Jack_Bauer> 645 users
<Jack_Bauer> whoa!
<siorai> lol Jack_Bauer
<sretzki> if you kill it, it returns 1, if you quit it, it returns 0
<sretzki> Jack_Bauer: XD
<Jack_Bauer> XD pwnd n00b sretzki
<Jack_Bauer> how much are bots? 80% ;P
<siorai> <<< not a bot
<human_error> thanks sretzki, i'll play with some mplayers that can list the file.
<Paradoxx> me neither
<poningru> I had a question why does hotplug detect a wireless card?
<Paradoxx> Jack_Bauer: generally they are just persons who have signed in, and gone afk...
<poningru> err not detect
<freelove> i dont hear sounds in gaim in kubuntu....plz help!
<ubuntu2> thats what hotplug does
<poningru> freelove: dude I would use kopete
<poningru> ubuntu2: it doesnt detect
<poningru> I forgot the not
<sapo> hi all, i installed e17 yesterday, and it set my cpu to run @ 800mhz, it is a 1.8ghz.. how am i supposed to set my cpu back at 1.8ghz without e17? thanx
<sapo> and without restarting =x
<mischa> hi all, when i am in a terminal and ssh to somewhere i get the following message: setterm: $TERM is not defined. anyone know what that means...tanx in advance
<mischa> scp i mean
<aftertaf> sapo:  that sounds all wrong.
<aftertaf> join #e and mention that.......
<ubuntu2> oh, sorry i never had wireless cards
<pramz> mischa, what does echo $TERM output ?
<paul__> wow, just setup ubuntu + vmware workstation for linux + windows xp pro as a virtual machine, sexy++++!
<topyli> sapo: a window manager surely shouldn't change clock speed. where do you see the value?
<sapo> topyli it is an app to save power
<stratk1ng> i figured it out :)
<sapo> but when i logged out from it, my cpu was still @ 800mhz
<topyli> sapo: oh, i thought you were talking about enlightenment :)
<stratk1ng> had the wrong hostname in there from the install
<czr> paul__, except the win xp part ;-)
<poningru> paul__: dude dont use sexy and windows in the same sentence
<stratk1ng> gave it the right host name and it worked
<sapo> i was, this app comes with enlightenment :P
<Happuf> Hey what command build packet from source?
<topyli> Happuf: checkinstall
<sapo> what i wanna know is if there is some command or stuff to set up the cpu clock without restarting.. i got curious about it
<czr> happuf, depends on what kind of source it is
<topyli> Happuf: or read the debian new maintainers guide if you want to do it properly
<czr> Happuf, dpkg-buildpackage if it's a debianized source
<Happuf> czr: in my foulder.
<Happuf> Ok :)
<Happuf> I'll try.
<linx> i was wondering if anyone could help me install COD(isos) in cedega.... i mount the first iso but when it asks for the 2nd i mount it and then it doesn't recognize it... anyone got any other ideas?
<czr> sapo, it's regulated normappy by cpufreq governor in the kernel
<czr> sapo, so you need to dig info about that
<Jack_Bauer> Paradoxx you mean 80% bots
<Jack_Bauer> ;P
<Jack_Bauer> ~siorai 2+2
<czr> Jack_Bauer, you get around I see :-)
<Jack_Bauer> haha hi czr
<Jack_Bauer> yeh am everywhere!
<czr> well, at least not on 50% freenode channels I'm on, so I guess I'm still safe ;-)
<Jack_Bauer> you cannot escape from me
<czr> I can, and I have :-)
<Jack_Bauer> :P
<Jack_Bauer> never i will hunt you down !
<Jack_Bauer> heh
<czr> I'm quite tall. so you need to hunt me up
<Jack_Bauer> ooo ;D
<czr> although I'm not that tall
<czr> but if you courch, that would still work
<czr> crouch even
<Jack_Bauer> 10 foot 10 inches
<czr> ewww, imperial units
<Jack_Bauer> heh
<czr> you have switched to the dark side?
<stratk1ng> so are multiverse/universe stable enough to use w/ 5.10?
<Chousuke> most of it, yes.
<sapo> czr thanx, found this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_use_of_Dynamic_Frequency_Scaling#Using_Frequency_Scaling_Governors
<czr> sapo, looks right, have fun
<drakeoutlaw> hi all, has anybody managed to make intel HD audio modem to work?
<sapo> i m interested in it, cause my pc is like 22 hours/day idle downloading stuff.. so i wanna know how to use it by hand without e17 :)
<czr> sapo, if it's idle, then the default governor should handle it
<czr> sapo, it will scale based on CPU load
<czr> default governor in ubuntu that is
<sapo> czr so it is @ 800mhz cause i m not stressing it?
<czr> sapo, yes. use uptime-command to check load levels
<czr> start glxgears in one window, then cat /proc/cpuinfo after a while
<czr> should be maxed at that point
<khalif> What does UDF mean?
<czr> khalif, depends on context
<czr> khalif, one filesystem that one can use with DVD-ROMs for example
<sladen> czr: powernowd is automatically configured on Ubuntu by default
<sladen> czr: and scales the usage based on what is required
<khalif> Thanks!
<czr> sladen, and how exactly does that contradict with what I said? :-)
<pramz> yay 2.6.14-ck6 compiled and running :D
<czr> ck?
<czr> what's that?
<Syntux> guys, I updated my bios, and now my computer wont boot, is there any solution for this? is there anyway to reset bios or re-install it without getting into the system ?
<pramz> ken colivas's patchset
<pramz> Linux frozen 2.6.14-ck6 #1 Mon Dec 5 23:55:15 PST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<czr> Syntux, yeah, reflash the chip outside the mobo
<czr> Syntux, so unless you have the proper replacement chip and small-eletronics skills, I'd say no
<sladen> czr: I didn't know who you were replying to, but hopefully the person you were will notice my messages too
<czr> sladen, it was sapo
<czr> sladen, could have used scrollback first ;-)
<sladen> czr: hopefully sapo noticed :)
<Syntux> czr, relfash the chip outside the mobo ? what's mobo ?
<sapo> i noticed :P
<czr> Syntux, motherboard
<sladen> Syntux: how far ''doesn't boot''.  do you see the motherboard
<sladen> Syntux: does 'caps-lock' work on the keyboard
<Hentai^XP> Syntux your most likely screwed
<czr> Syntux, 'no' is the answer you are looking for
<Hentai^XP> unless you have dual bios board
<mischa> pramz, rxvt
<Syntux> sladen, bios post doesn't appear
<czr> Syntux, wrong bios version for your motherboard.
<sladen> Syntux: and sometimes the first 8kB is protected with a floppy-loader for reflashing even when screwed
<drakeoutlaw> has anybody managed to make the intel HD audio modem work?
<sladen> Syntux: okay.  Does it beep
<ulinskie> got a q! is there MATHLAB for Linux?
<sladen> Syntux: have you tried re-sitting the RAM
<sladen> ulinskie: yes.  It costs $$$.
<ulinskie> ohhhh
<ulinskie> :(
<linukso> ulinskie: there is, if you can afford it. You could try octave if you don't need the toolboxes or simulink
<sladen> ulinskie: or there a GPL workalike called GNU Octave
<syklitengutt> hi. have a question. yeasterday, I copied allot of files from a cd to my computer(ubuntu) today they are all gone(after reestart) .... any ideas?
<linukso> ulinskie: you can get it with sudo aptitude install octave
<sladen> syklitengutt: where did you copy them to  (/tmp gets wiped at boot)
<drakeoutlaw> syklitengutt: They are most likely in a different location from where you thought you copied them
<syklitengutt> to /home
<czr> why /home?
<czr> or you mean home directory (which is not /home)?
<poningru> $HOME
<syklitengutt> yea...
<syklitengutt> places home
<czr> then check in ls -la ~
<ulinskie> ok.. that's good news... anybody knows if octave is preinstalled in edubuntu?
<Chousuke> hm
<syklitengutt> I tried do a search but it didnt found anything...
<Chousuke> octave is probably in universe
<czr> syklitengutt, do you remember any of the filenames that you copied?
<czr> if you do, you could try this: find / -iname "blah*" 2> /dev/null
<czr> where blah is the start of a filename that you remember
<Chousuke> ulinskie: octave is not installed per default
<syklitengutt> nothing came up. can it be beacause I didnt umout proporlie?
<czr> syklitengutt, umount your system properly?
<czr> that could be the reason yes
<czr> do a 'sync' next time when in doubt
<czr> (in a terminal)
<syklitengutt> ok... im not used to have to do that. how to do a sync?
<khalif> Ok the error message that I'm getting now when i try to mount my usb jumpdrive is: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or other error"
<khalif> I don't understand I edited the fstab file like the other devices in the file. The only thing that I changed was the mount folder...
<ubuntu2> that happens when you mount -t WRONG_FS
<ubuntu2> if its FAT32, use -t vfat
<gnugeek> hi world, anyone knows how I can change gtk1.2 themes in ubuntu?
<czr> ubuntu2, nothing if WRONG_FS isn't any filesystem name in /proc/filesystems
<lonewolff> hey, i wonder if anyone can help, i just install 64bit version of ubuntu on a new system and it wont boot, i get grub error 17 :S
<gnugeek> all the apps under gtk1.2 are ugly
<lonewolff> (the system has sata hard drives, which i think may be part of the problem)
<gnugeek> how can I change it
<gnugeek> I installed gtk-engine-industrial for that
<gnugeek> what next?
<gnugeek> any guru herE?
<syklitengutt> lol.... found the files. they are in my home directory, but only as root user.... how to fix?
<deFrysk> gnugeek, sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras
<Kraiz> Grub error 17 is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<deFrysk> gnugeek, and select a theme you loike
<syklitengutt> just make them filetype User?
<gnugeek> i have that package
<lonewolff> Kraiz: that is very odd, the installer should have formatted it as ext3
<megngab> how will i make my webcam works in ubuntu 5.1
<Kraiz> According to some Gentoo forums.
<Shinjan> hi folks
<gnugeek> now
<ubuntu2> i never said it was the right one
<deFrysk> gnugeek, system> prefs> themes
<deFrysk> afk
<gnugeek> ok
<gnugeek> now?
<gnugeek> I chose t-ish as a theme, but vlc player is still ugly
* lonewolff runs the installer again and hopes
<gnugeek> even audacity
<robotgeek> gnugeek: vlc is built in gtk1 , those themes don't apply to vlc (they apply to gtk2 apps)
<topyli> gnugeek: they are ugly, that's that :)
<drakeoutlaw> syklitengutt: in aterminal window use sudo command with chown example: sudo chown <yourusername> filename. then when it asks for password, give your user password
<deFrysk> gnugeek, vlc remains ugly in breezy
<IRCMohan> hi guys
<gnugeek> I changed their theme when I was using fluxbox
<deFrysk> gnugeek, it'l be improved in dapper
<IRCMohan> i am new to ubuntu
<ubuntu2> moin IRCMohan
<IRCMohan> hi mubuntu2
<odie5533> My VLC player closes a few seconds after opening, any help?
<IRCMohan> guys i rec ubuntu cd by mail today
<robotgeek> IRCMohan: great, do you have a specific question you would like to ask?
<gnugeek> when you use gtk-theme-switch
<gnugeek> , you can change gtk1.2 themes, I changet the fonts and theme to industrial
<gnugeek> in fluxbox it worked for gtk-1.2 apps
<IRCMohan> i tried to run the live cd but after the hardware detection the cdrom stopped reading and it says to checkk the cd integrity
<gnugeek> but when i run gnome, gtk1.2 is ugly again
<IRCMohan> i did it and at various ppercent the cd fails to read man
<dpupp> what was the process for installing jp IME in ubuntu ? i forgot..
<IRCMohan> can u guys help me solve the issue
<ubuntu2> IRCMohan, all the official breezy cds I have have trouble reading on old cd drives
<gnugeek> gtk-theme-switch writes a file in ~/.gtkrc
<ubuntu2> if you have a cdburner, use THAT to boot the livecd
<gnugeek> file as^
<ubuntu2> only downside is, you cant burn while that session is going
<drakeoutlaw> IRCMohan: is it possible to use a different cd drive?
<gnugeek> anyone?
<gnugeek> defrysky
<IRCMohan> man mine is anew pc Intel 3 GHZ machine
<IRCMohan> wih 52x cd/dvd rom
<IRCMohan> but all me 5 cds r not working
<gnugeek> anyone?
<MiSS_n00b> Hi ppl, whats the best way to install wine? i have a unreliable dialup connection, can i resume downloading the files if I get disconnected?
<ashish> Hi folks
<ashish> I am trying to compile from source
<ashish> I ge this error
<ashish> ashish@ash:~/freehoo-3.4.1$ sudo ./autogen.sh
<ashish> + aclocal
<ashish> + autoheader
<ashish> + libtoolize --force --automake --copy
<ashish> + automake --gnu --include-deps --copy --add-missing
<gnugeek> gtk-theme-switch does the job in fluxbox
<ashish> configure.ac: 16: required file `./[config.h] .in' not found
<ashish> + autoconf
<ashish> ashish@ash:~/freehoo-3.4.1$
<ashish> help
<robotgeek> ashish: dont' paste in here
<ashish> I am sorry robotgeek
<ashish> Plz help me someone
<robotgeek> ashish: what are you trying to compile?
<poningru> ashish: whats wrong?
<IRCMohan> guys anyone can help me
<gnugeek> what will be in Drapper?
<ubuntu2> errr, new cd doesnt mean quality. @ IRCMohan try another drive
<ashish> I get an eror configure.ac
<ashish> ?
<ashish> config.h not founs
<ashish> found
<gnugeek> can anyone give me list, what is breezy missing that drapper will add?
<robotgeek> ashish: which application are you trying to build?
<ashish> A yahoo msg
<ashish> ?
<robotgeek> gnugeek: it's dapper :)
<IRCMohan> it is a HP pc man
<gnugeek> daiper
<poningru> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<gnugeek> !dapper
<robotgeek> ashish: yahoo messenger??? use gaim
<syklitengutt> didnt work... The files is in My root directory and I want to move them to home Hjem/chris
<ashish> hey I know that come on man
<ashish> I just asked for help
<gnugeek> thanks dude
<robotgeek> ashish: can you tell me the name of the app you are trying to compile? i can look at the dependencies
<ashish> ok
<ashish> www.nongnu.org/freehoo
<ashish> thanks dude
<MiSS_n00b> so......... is there any kind person that will help with wine? :)
<robotgeek> ashish: http://www.nongnu.org/freehoo/INSTALL.txt do you have all those libs?
<ashish> yes
<ubuntu2> ... press F2, then select the screen with optimizations listed
<ubuntu2> when you boot the livecd
<robotgeek> MiSS_n00b: apt-get resumes, wget also resumes
<ubuntu2> that's all i can think of
<ashish> Yup just installed them
<ashish> before
<robotgeek> ashish: also the development libraries?
<ashish> yup
<seriesx> Does anybody know if generic SCSI support must be compiled into the kernel if you want to be able to mount USB devices such as cameras? My camera does not automount and I don't have SCSI support in the kernel.
<robotgeek> ashish: as in libreadline-dev
<ashish> yes
<MiSS_n00b> ok thnx robotgeek i wasnt sure
<ashish> yes
<ashish> dude
<ashish> I have install the devel package also
<ashish> I guess it's something gotta do with automake
<robotgeek> ashish: lemme try
<ashish> ok
<poningru> seriesx: no you dont need that
<poningru> it should automagically detect it
<poningru> not necessarily mount
<poningru> cause some cameras dont allow that
<HoRoBi> hi
<pl_ice> hey
<seriesx> ok. my camera shows up in /proc/bus/usb/devices but how do I mount it then? I don't have any /dev/sd* nodes
<ashish> robotgeek,
<ashish> u there
<ashish> ?
<mischa> hi all, when i am in a terminal and scp something to somewhere i get the following message: setterm: $TERM is not defined. anyone know what that means...tanx in advance
<robotgeek> ashish: trying, wait one moment
<mischa> echo $TERM gives rxvt
<ashish> okie
<robotgeek> ashish: meanwhile, post your error to pastebin please.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell ashish about pastebin
<odie5533> What other decent general programming editors are there besides gedit for ubuntu gnome?
<ashish> dude
<czr> gedit isn't a programming editor ;-)
<pl_ice> where is my car :)
<mjr> odie5533, anjuta
<czr> there are various IDEs out there
<odie5533> I noticed that, its not that good for it either...
<czr> was going to suggest anjuta, it's rather heavy but ok
<odie5533> I wanted more of a general editor like EditPad is for windows
<czr> I use mcedit ;--)
<robotgeek> ashish: are you sure you compiled libyahoo2 correctly, just asking
<czr> which is even less a programming editor than gedit ;-)
<robotgeek> gvim
<ashish> yes no doubt
<czr> heh
<ashish> ?
<czr> should learn vi one of these days
<ashish> robotgeek, is it working for you ?
<czr> I think that's a mantra I've been repeating for over 10 years now
<syklitengutt> how to chmod all files in a folder from fileowner root to chris?
<ubuntu2> some editors dont work for people, no shame there
<ubuntu2> i hate emacs
<Kamping_Kaiser> syklitengutt: chown
<czr> syklitengutt, chmod -R newowner.newgroupowner path/to/dir
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo chown chis *
<czr> syklitengutt, and please forget about 'folder'. use directory instead ;-)
<syklitengutt> k
<odie5533> does gvim support code folding?
<robotgeek> odie5533: yes
<robotgeek> ashish: i'm compiling libyahoo atm
<paul__> hi all, wondering if its possible to mount ntfs drives?
<ashish> k
<Myrtti> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<paul__> lovely
<czr> hmm. ntfs was used already in nt3.51
<syklitengutt> I get this: to few arguments.
<czr> syklitengutt, what was the command that you typed?
<czr> syklitengutt, something is missing from it
<syklitengutt> chmod -R chris from its directory
<czr> chmod -R chris .
<czr> you need to give the path to directory always (or list of filenames)
<czr> . = current working directory
<Seveas> chmod -R chris won't work
<Seveas> I guess you mean chown
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ashish> I just compiled libyahoo2
<ashish> still same errors for freehoo
<robotgeek> ashish: /autogen.sh: line 6: libtoolize: command not found
<czr> oh yeah, chown ;-)
<czr> was blinded by the other error
<ashish> I have line no 6
<ashish> configure.a
<ashish> configure.ac
<robotgeek> ashish: moment, installing libtool
<syklitengutt>  invalid mode string: chris
<ashish> config.h file not found
<czr> syklitengutt, you're using the wrong command. not chmod, chown!
<syklitengutt> k
<czr> you also should run it with root-privileges
<czr> changing ownership of files is a privileged operation
<hfx> hiyas
<robotgeek> ashish: i was able to create a configure file
<ashish> oh
<ashish> where the hell is the problem
<ashish> ?
<hfx> how do i make gedit save into a samba share? right now it opens all files oin the share read-only
<ashish> I am not able to figure out which package
<robotgeek> ashish:  sudo apt-get install libglib1.2 libglib1.2-dev libguile9 libguile-dev libreadline5-dev
<czr> hfx, you need to mount the samba share so that the rights are what you need, not a problem in gedit
<robotgeek> ashish: then, rebuild libyahoo
<czr> hfx, man mount, then search for uid,gid
<RezDawg> New to linux, when im playing a game in window i can alt+tab to get back to the desktop or switch to another app that is open, is there a equal in linux?
<syklitengutt> ok.... tnx. that changed the fileowner, but how about file group?
<czr> syklitengutt, scrollback and read my first response to your question
<czr> syklitengutt, in short, learn to read what people write you ;-)
<aeon17x> RezDawg: equal in Linux?
<syklitengutt> tnx
<hfx> czr, thanks. is there also a possibility to mount from gnome? or kde?
<RezDawg> aeon17x, is there key combo in linux that will do the samething
<ashish> ok i am installing
<aeon17x> RezDawg: of course.
<czr> hfx, probably. I use automount myself so don't know the specifics in gnome/kde
<RezDawg> aeon17x, would you be so kind and enlighten me please
<paul__> that ntfs way mounted it perfectly, however now i'm having trouble associating the media/ drives with vmware ;/
<hfx> thx :)
<ashish> even after installing same problem
<ashish> dude
<paul__> is there a way to make them accessable via /dev/hdb2 etc,
<robotgeek> ashish: my ./configure is failing, one sec
<aeon17x> RezDawg: ALT tab switches windows, CTRL ALT D shows the desktop.
<ashish> my ./autogen.sh itself is failing
<czr> paul__, you mean you have mounted the filesystem and also want vmware to use the same ntfs at the same time?
<czr> paul__, that would break ntfs seriously
<RezDawg> aeon17x, well ill try again, but when i tried alt+tab in ubuntu nothing happened
<aeon17x> RezDawg: what kind of windows are up?
<robotgeek> ashish: sudo apt-get install automake1.4
<ubuntu2> ... for vmware, giving it access to /dev/hda1, etc is dangerous
<ubuntu2> and well, unwise
<ashish> I guess I installed it
<ubuntu2> just give it access to the mounted volume name
<ashish> yes it is already installed
<RezDawg> aeon17x, i was playing a game and wanted to get back to the desktop, so ill try adding the d to the action
<paul__> czr, eek, didnt think aboutit like that, is there anyother way to go about it?
<aeon17x> RezDawg: what game?
<paul__> perhaps setup some local smb shares of the /media/* drives?
<robotgeek> ashish: then, i dunno what's wrong
<CppIsWeird> how do i make the windows boot loader have the option to boot kubuntu?
<ashish> oh
<czr> paul, use shared folders inside vmware to transfer files between the host and vm machine
<czr> paul__, I guess that is what you want to do, right?
<paul__> yeap
<paul__> didnt know there was such option
<czr> read vmware manual 'shared folders' ;-)
<czr> vmware contains oodles of fun stuff
<RezDawg> aeon17x, i was playing americas army and when you die you have to wait til next round to start playing so when i play in windows i usually alt+tab out and mess around til beginning next round and want to do the same thing now that i use linux
<paul__> oooh sneaky its on a different tab, thanks alot czr
<czr> paul__, np. have fun :-). and read the manual on how to use it from windows side, it's a bit interesting ;-)
<aeon17x> RezDawg: I don't know, it's likely the game is preventing you from switching.
<RezDawg> aeon17x, well you have given me something to try, so thanks. hope it will work
<ashish> heh I picked it up from the CVS
<ashish> it worked
<vbgunz> RezDawg: I believe you can probably open up another x session... That might work *but* am not too sure how it might effect your work, play habit
<vbgunz> czr: you use vmware?
<czr> vbgunz, yeah, sometimes
<czr> actually have 5.10 running in vmware right now
<vbgunz> czr: have you upgraded to 5.5 yet?
<czr> been using it for many years
<czr> no, not yet
<RezDawg> vbgunz, well like i said im new to linux so opening another x session sounds a little advance but it might be simple. problem is how am i going to open another session while ingame
<vbgunz> oh, you're on Windows, using Ubuntu in vmware?
<czr> I should test it out, with the vmware player stuff
<czr> vbgunz, no, on linux :-)
<czr> vbgunz, but I don't want to mess up my custom distro ;-)
<robotgeek> ashish: cool
<czr> vbgunz, I'm running 4.0 actually
<czr> the upgrade is about 100USD, but I don't really need it right now, so I'm sticking with 4.0 until I have more time to play with it
<vbgunz> RezDawg: Applications > System Tools > New Login... Then Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to your old login... then to get back to the game, Ctrl+Alt+F8 through 12 to find it... it will probably be on F8 or F9...
<RezDawg> vbgunz, thanks i will try that also.
<vbgunz> czr: I upgraded from 5.0 on Ubuntu to 5.5 on Ubuntu and I am running Windows XP professional in vmware... Windows media player worked fine in 5.0 but turned real shottie in 5.5 ... it is barely unusable...
<ashish> robotgeek, fixing some dependencies
<robotgeek> ashish: i finished compiling :)
<vbgunz> RezDawg: just an idea, until you find out how to Alt+Tab out ;)
<czr> vbgunz, never use media player, so can't really help you. can't you downgrade?
<syklitengutt> tnx for all your help, but im pretty new on linux and ubuntu so most of this is a bit strange.... Have been a hardcore Win user...
<vbgunz> czr: yeah, but 5.5 fixed a few bugs that I appreciate
<czr> vbgunz, have you checked the vmware forums?
<ashish> meet too
<vbgunz> czr: its cool, no biggie
<czr> vbgunz, ok :-)
<ashish> but I am get some error here
<ashish> system tag or some crap
<czr> vbgunz, you tried making vmware player images yet?
<robotgeek> ashish: same, ignore :)
<CppIsWeird> has anyone ever attempted to install ubuntu on an external USB drive?
<czr> syklitengutt, you should find a tutorial on how to use UNIX somewhere with google
<henk> hi, i'm trying to do :   >> gnome-terminal -e 'ssh foo.bar.nl' --name=foobar  << to have a terminal with an ssh session to an external host with the name of that host on my taskbar. but the progam name stays 'terminal'  can  anyone tell me how to do it ?
<vbgunz> czr: I been used Ghost, but vmware player is no where near as good as vmware images for sure :P
<robotgeek> ashish: a better client i think is centericq, cli and all too
<vbgunz> czr: plus the player sucks imho
<ashish> this is my company folks have written this prog
<czr> vbgunz, you have tried it? I haven't, that's why I ask. why does it suck?
<selinium> CppIsWeird, There are tutorials out in google land about it! :) But you are better off using a microdrive, usb has a limited number of read/write cycles
<robotgeek> ashish: oh okay.
<charles> hi everyone
<selinium> hi charles
<Fubber> Is there an alternative to Evolution, I need to connect to MS Exchange Server and Evo is crap
<czr> selinium, all flash do internal wear-levelling nowadays
<syklitengutt> have done that and learned allot.... have learned allot about f.ex xorg and grub after some problems. but something just wont stick in my mind.
<czr> selinium, most flash does :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fubber: not realy no
<CppIsWeird> selinium, no theres not
<ashish> thanks dude robotgeek
<vbgunz> czr: no options anywhere near the options you have in vmware ws... Also, I couldn't install vmware tools and couldn't get the res passed 640x480... I hardly played with it though but saw the options... there were like 3 or so, all dumb too, forgot what they were
<robotgeek> ashish: np
<frogzo1> Fubber:  for exchange, I think it's Evo or nothing
<czr> Fubber, you could try using IMAP instead. exchange does that. not for calendars though
<charles> i'm new to linux, but so far so good
<czr> vbgunz, but the player is meant for playing ready made images, so one should really prepare the images with proper settings
<czr> vbgunz, I'm going to test it out for a weird idea I have
<Fubber> Frankly the Exchange support is dire, My sent Items get fired back into my Inbox aswell, whats the deal with that!
<vbgunz> czr: I guess using the player is more for checking out an image Vs working with one...
<czr> vbgunz, yes. it's for software demos and presentations and stuff
<CppIsWeird> iv only been at this 6 hours now, dont you think iv tried google a few times? i get so tired of people who dont know what the answer is suggest google just to hear themselves speak.
<czr> vbgunz, if it would be vmware workstation then it couldn't be free, right?
<czr> CppIsWeird, what is your problem?
<odie5533> is the 8 spaces for a tab in vim standard?
<vbgunz> czr: yeah, I currently use vmware for Windows development and nothing more... I checked out the player on my Ghost images and found it very slow... too slow :(
<selinium> CppIsWeird, Firstly I have found google sites with tutorials on the subjectotherwise I would not say so. Secondly, I was looking them up, but now look yourself!
<CppIsWeird> czr: kubuntu installs fine on my external usb drive, but it wont boot no matter what i do
<czr> vbgunz, ok. btw, you use ghost?
<ubuntu2> once you multiboot, it pays to just stop using the MS bootloader
<CppIsWeird> i tried installing frub to the usb drive, to the main drive, having windows boot it
<czr> CppIsWeird, there are many things that stop your computer from booting over usb
<vbgunz> czr: yes
<czr> CppIsWeird, bios being the main culprit
<CppIsWeird> my bios supports it
<czr> vbgunz, ah, I have a question, privmsg ok?
<vbgunz> czr: I love Ghost...
<vbgunz> czr: ok
<selinium> czr: Is your bios set to boot from USB first?
<czr> CppIsWeird, then you need a boot sector that supports your bios way of mapping drives
<ubuntu2> ghost.radified.com <3 my babies
<czr> selinium, not me ;-)
<selinium> CppIsWeird,  Is your bios set to boot from USB first?
<czr> ah, vbgunz, ubuntu2 also uses ghost
<czr> so I'll just ask here, highly OT though
<vbgunz> czr: what do you mean?
<czr> suppose I have ghost image files. how to restore them while running in linux?
<CppIsWeird> czr, how would i go about finding that information? are there protocol names i should look for in my hardware documentation?
<ubuntu2> dont think ghost works in wine
<vbgunz> czr: I have a dual boot system... On Windows, I have Ghost and Games... When I've done enough work with Ubuntu, I back it up with Ghost... I love it because a restore really only takes less than 5 minutes... The sweetest backup and restore times hands down imho :)
<ubuntu2> anyway, I'm not sure of anything > 2001
<czr> CppIsWeird, trial and error unfortunately
<CppIsWeird> what i dont understand is the ubuntu H2 device boots just fine aslong as the supporting devies supports booting from usb
<czr> CppIsWeird, 'usb-storage' is the model that is used to access stuff over usb (disks, flash, cd-rom)
<ubuntu2> even though the image I made of an OEM PC was made in a later version (hence can't be accessed)
<czr> we're using ghost to install computers at work
<czr> and the install system sucks-a-plenty
<czr> based on dos-floppies and broken lanman over netbeui
<ubuntu2> which VERSION
<CppIsWeird> you wouldent happen to know how h2 does its booting do you?
<czr> ubuntu2, old one. I think we now have 8.xmt
<czr> something -)
<czr> CppIsWeird, what is h2?
<CppIsWeird> is there a tool that would check a devices MBR from within windows?
<vbgunz> ubuntu2: I tried using wine for Trillian... *but* Trillian just wouldn't play nicely... I gave up rather quickly on wine and settled with Gaim... Can't wait for version 2...
<CppIsWeird> http://www.zinside.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=46
<selinium> CppIsWeird, Obvoiulsy this site doesn't exist in Google? http://www6.tomshardware.com/howto/20051110/
<CppIsWeird> Ubuntu H2 : Bootable USB 3GB Micro Hard Drive with Ubuntu Linux
<ubuntu2> 8 is still old, but its the one with taht activation iirc
<ubuntu2> ... never used wine in my life
<czr> ubuntu2, why would we need a newer version?
<czr> I want a version that runs within Linux
<CppIsWeird> selinium: try listening and stop being an asshat, if you would read as i have, you would see that ubuntu H2 is a preinstalled ubuntu on a usb microdrive
<CppIsWeird> you are now on ignore, have a nice day
<czr> that would allow me to scrap the dos-crap and move to pure pxe-install stuff
<ubuntu2> i was saying go older czr
<czr> ubuntu2, older? why?
<ubuntu2> ... telling people they're on ignore is no fun
<czr> I wonder whether running ghost under dosemu would work
<ubuntu2> letting them figure it out on their own ^^
<khalif> I'm trying to install kfstab, but i keep getting this error: " Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open". Any ideas?
<czr> heh ubuntu2
<CppIsWeird> its in hopes that they stop their mindless rambeling
<czr> CppIsWeird, so your problem is that H2 doesn't work on your computer?
<vbgunz> czr: why not just dual boot? Having Windows on it's own partition and dual booting is extremely handy...
<ubuntu2> ... sudo?
<CppIsWeird> h2 to my knowledge only exists on that device
<CppIsWeird> i dont have h2
<CppIsWeird> lmfao
<CppIsWeird> im going in circles
<czr> vbgunz, as I said, we use it to install computers at works. we reinstall about 200 different configs on 10 different machine models
<czr> at work even
<CppIsWeird> how do i make the windows boot loader have the option to boot kubuntu?
<CppIsWeird> oopse
<ubuntu2> what about h3... or the new '06 model.. h6 (no h4/5 here)
<CppIsWeird> wrong one
<hfx> trying to mount an nfs share. keep getting "mount: RPC: Program not registered". what's wrong?
<czr> CppIsWeird, it would still require the BIOS to boot it
<czr> CppIsWeird, what does your bios say when you try to boot off usb?
<czr> hfx, have you started portmap?
<czr> I had to install it separately for 5.10
<CppIsWeird> doesnt say anything, but it detects the drive specifically in the bios
<vbgunz> czr: oh
<hfx> czr, yep
<CppIsWeird> and i have checcked the stats on my bioos, its up to par
<czr> hfx, dmesg/firewalling?
<CppIsWeird> whatever's going wrong its putting a MBR on the usb drive
<khalif> I'm suing sudo aptitude install kfstab, but I keep getting this error: " Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open"
<syklitengutt> but I have a strange problem. I have followed this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion but im missing all my plugins after this...  tried to cp the plugins in my mozilla folder to /opt/Firefox but when I type about:plugins in FF none is listed
<CppIsWeird> which i dont think the ubuntu isntaller was prepared for
<czr> CppIsWeird, buggy bios then, really. have you looked for linux booting MBRs?
<CppIsWeird> omfg
<czr> I had the same thing with compaq nc4000 laptop
<czr> supports usb booting but only with a non-standard MBR
<CppIsWeird> has anyone installed kubuntu on an external USB hard drive?
<czr> the standard ones didn't work with the BIOS
<vbgunz> czr: I use 9 and man I wish it had the option of ghost distro images... Currently you have to use the restore CD which takes forever... I wish the restore was just one click or two click restore...
<czr> vbgunz, indeed
<Hentai^XP> sup CppIsWeird
<CppIsWeird> hey dewd
<hfx> czr, dmesg doesn't give me anything about nfs :o/ firewalling is disabled afaik, lemme check
<czr> now the only way I can do it is a) boot linux over pxe, b) transfer ghost images to a second partition (at the end of disk), c) setup disk to boot from second part, ghost is there too, d) when pc boots, it will start ghost automatically to restore images on first partition
<utente> ciao
<czr> hfx, dmesg should give you something
<hfx> czr, iptables is accepting everything
<selinium_> CppIsWeird, I apologise for being ubrupt, but I was only trying to help. I really get annoyed with people who just throw help back, I was looking stuff up for you? I would like to help because it is something I am interested in.
<czr> hfx, weird. ping to server ok?
<czr> hfx, you have portmap running on the server and firewall on that box is ok? :-)
<paul__> czr, i've setup shared folders, however i cant seem to figure out how to access it from the vmware winxp pro session.
<hfx> czr, naw, nothing. do i need to pass it an argument?
<paul__> what is the normal approach to accessing it?
<ubuntu2> say what? since when do you need a CD to restore ghost images
<czr> paul__, read the manual ;-)
<czr> paul__, windows exporer //.host/share blah. smt like that
<hfx> ping is ok
<ubuntu2> ... run ghost/ghostpe ... open, restore, image, browse to image location, select, press OK
<czr> ubuntu2,  from within windows?
<hfx> czr, portmap is running also on the server
<paul__> it states n a Windows virtual machine, shared folders appear as folders on a designated drive letter
<ubuntu2> ... no ghost works truly in windoes
<paul__> however this doesnt occur..
<ubuntu2> the shell doesnt let you access low-level functions
<CppIsWeird> selinium: no worries, im just tired an agrivated.
<czr> ubuntu2, so you need a dos first to run ghost right? so why not have a CD that has dos and ghost and networking
<hfx> czr, policy is all accept on that box either
<ubuntu2> 2003, upwards work with the loader in win32, but then it boots to dos
<czr> ubuntu2, I know a thing or two about legacy systems, no news to me ;-)
<ubuntu2> ... that you need the professional version of ghost .. see ghost.radified.com
<czr> ubuntu2, doesn't help
<rMax> dzien dobry
<czr> hfx, hmm, weird
<hfx> czr, funny...even on the server it gives me the same message
<ubuntu2> old hardware didnt have pxe
<czr> hfx, sounds like portmap is broken. try restarting nfs stuff
<ubuntu2> thats the.. boot using NIC EEPROM right
<hfx> czr, that command right: "mount -t nfs server:/srv/HFX /mnt"?
<czr> old hardware can be booted with etherboot-pxe-floppy
<CppIsWeird> anyways, im going to bed, i will pick this up again tommorrow
<ubuntu2> what's a pxe?
<czr> besides, we don't have old hardware, so it's not an issue
<CppIsWeird> good night everyone
<czr> preboot-execution-environment. a mechanism for bios to get IP via DHCP and load kernel and stuff over TFTP and execute that
<vbgunz> ubuntu2: I have ghost 9 and am afraid booting it from dos is hell to pay... Ghost needs a "recovery CD" that I am aware of and then with it, you'll get a gui to choose from so many options "scanning disk for viruses, etc" restore files or disk is there too, just takes more time to boot into cd than actually restoring the image :P
<czr> some bioses call it 'boot from network'
<hfx> gnah
<czr> hfx, yes
<rMax> ktos tu gada po polsku?
<czr> rmax, english only please
<hfx> czr, got it
<czr> hfx, it works now?
<ubuntu2> maybe there's a #ubuntu-pl channel?
<hfx> had to reatart the nfs server, not just reload ^^
<rMax> ale ja nie znam english
<czr> hfx, heh :-)
<hfx> retard Lol yea. meant restart ;)
<ubuntu2> vbgunz, AH that thing, thats the version i stay away from... you need that cd for the "key" to unlock the images
<czr> /etc/init.d/nfs retard
<hfx> *g*
<hfx> thanx for your help, czr :)
<czr> nfs: process 2032 now succesfully retarded
<czr> hfx, np :-)
<ubuntu2> symantec took it out the next version i think. as for previous.. only loss there is images created in newer versions cant be read
<vbgunz> ubuntu2 yup... It isn't like the old one... the old one was better in a sense
<czr> ubuntu2, your needs some loving IMHO :-)
<czr> +site
<rickardg> Anybody had any luck installing ruby bindings for sqlite on Breezy?
<czr> ubuntu2, the reason why I want to use linux is that I can go full network boot - install over network way
<ubuntu2> ?
<czr> relating to the 'running ghost from linux'
<ubuntu2> oh right
<ubuntu2> i dont imagine it would be impossibl
<ubuntu2> e, but i have no idea HOW-to to help you.
<MiSS_n00b> hi, I started installing wine with "apt-get install wine" and I got cut off... how do i resume downloading
<czr> ubuntu2, that's ok. most of my projects are trying to do something that hasn't been done before, so I'm quite used to finding out and testing myself ;-)
<ubuntu2> is there a --resume ?
<MiSS_n00b> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should resume by itself
<ubuntu2> if it got cut off in the download, you can wget the remaining
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt- should resume
<czr> MiSS_n00b, just repeat the command
<czr> should resume automatically
<ubuntu2> but running it again might resume it, since its intelligent about where it left off
<MiSS_n00b> nvm this workeed root@ubuntu:~ # apt-get install wine --fix-missing
<ubuntu2> wee!
<jck> hi
<jck> has anyone configured ubuntu breezy badger with lvm on raid1?
<derek[] > hello people
<derek[] > when I add the Japanese input method in Keyboard preferences
<derek[] > it eats up the 'tilde'
<derek[] > any idea why?
<derek[] > or how to set up the JP input method without any problems
<derek[] > ?
<czr> ubuntu2, you know anything about older ghosts?
<ubuntu2> older than 2001?
<czr> I don't know how the product numbers go
<ubuntu2> if yes, then no. I believe that was the first time i saw radified's page
<czr> I see manuals for 2003, 10.0 and 9.0
<topyli> derek[] : the tilde is a dead key, at least in my keyboard layout. try following it with a space
<ubuntu2> which turned me onto ghost
<ubuntu2> right
<derek[] > topyli, hmm
<ubuntu2> his page lists versions to years iirc
<czr> but not older. I assume that 8.x is older than 9.0
<derek[] > ~
<topyli> there you go
<derek[] > I can type it ,  topyli ,  when I remove the JP layout
<topyli> oh
<derek[] > yeah :(
<czr> ah, 2003 looks more familiar
<derek[] > it works fine while keeping the Russian layout along though
<frogzo1> Acronis beats the shiz outta ghost - though not really on topic :-/
<ubuntu2> OH, i can check for you
<ubuntu2> if ubuntu supports mounting floppy images
<ubuntu2> is that the dd magic?
<topyli> ubuntu2: from man mount: mount /tmp/fdimage /mnt -t msdos -o loop=/dev/loop3,blocksize=1024
<topyli> you don't have to specify the loop device IIRC, just use -o loop
<khalif> How can I find out which fikesystems are enabled in Kubuntu 5.10? I tried looking in the wiki, but there was no info.....
<MiSS_n00b> is there any kind of firewall installed by default on ubuntu
<topyli> MiSS_n00b: no
<mauper> try firestarter
<mauper> nice basic iptables voodoomagic ;)
<MiSS_n00b> will i need a firewall? this connects to the internet through a firewalled windoze box
<topyli> MiSS_n00b: no
<MiSS_n00b> ok ty
<ubuntu2> err ? sudo mount /path/to/mounted/file /current/file/location -t vfat -o loop=/dev/loop3,blocksize1024 you mean? or is FAT12 different than FAT32
<MiSS_n00b> fat12? o.O
<mauper> MiSS_n00b: but you should still install it ;)
<khalif> I think thats fat16...
<ubuntu2> floppies are FAT12 i thought
<ubuntu2> since they're 2.88 MiB at the max
* mauper wonders why firestarter isn't the default firewall for ubuntu
<topyli> ubuntu2: try vfat and msdos for starters
<khalif> fat16 was Windows 95 and fat32 is Windows 98
<ubuntu2> k well gotta access my 2ndary cd now, the one that doesnt read so well
<topyli> mauper: because nothing is listening to any ports by default anyway
<Hentai^XP> floppys are fat12
<MiSS_n00b> :-S
<Hentai^XP> usually
<mauper> topyli: are you sure ?
<cowpat1989> hey, can someone send me the compiled rtl8180 drivers for preezy if possible
<topyli> that's the design
<khalif> Is there a way to see what file systems are supported currently by Ubuntu?
<czr> khalif, what are you looking for?
<[Jonne] > is anyone else having problems configuring his network card in dapper?
<mauper> khalif: /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/kernel/fs/ ?
<cowpat1989> i meant breezy before
<[Jonne] > I did a server install from the hoary cd, dist-upgraded to breezy, installed kubuntu-desktop
<[Jonne] > it went wrong when I dist-upgraded to dapper.
<khalif> I'm trying to edit my fstab so I can mount my usb pen drive, but i think that I'm listing the wrong file system...
<[Jonne] > My previous dapper install worked ok
<Ng> [Jonne] : dapper is unstable, so it's pretty likely it will be broken on some days, don't run it if you don't know how to fix things ;)
<Gokee2> Hello everyone I have a Compaq Presario M2000 with a ATI sound card.  I have been having a lot of problems getting it to work and heard it worked off the bat in ubuntu so I was wondering if anyone here has simaler hardware?
<topyli> [Jonne] : perhaps it wasn't broken when you last installed it, but is broken today
<[Jonne] > problem is that i can't fix my network, which means I can't do apt-get update regularely
<czr> kkhalif, use vfat as the driver
<kyncani> khalif: you can set the fs to auto
<[Jonne] > i could live with broken stiuff, it's just that it won't fix itself now
<czr> or vfat,auto
<khalif> I tried that, but I keep getting error messages. I think that it has to be explicilty listed...
<czr> khalif, try mount manually first
<czr> mouting
<mauper> Gokee2: I would give it a try, works like a charm for me on my off-the-shelf notebook
<Ng> [Jonne] : I would suggest you install breezy and stay there :)
<spacey> [Jonne] , whats wrong with your network then?
<spacey> Ng, yeah thats best advice:)
<kyncani> khalif: usb disks are supposed to be mounted automagically anyway ?
<[Jonne] > I'm not sure, but I can't set the gateway ip address
<[Jonne] > i think that's the problem
<cowpat1989> anyone know how to get a rt8180 ieee 802.11b wireless card working
<khalif> When i try to mount manually, it ask for file system type.
<MiSS_n00b> dchp
<Gokee2> mauper, I would load ubuntu on it but I need it going by tomarrow and I have done a bunch of bug fixes in debian
<topyli> [Jonne] : dapper is like that :)
<khalif> Yeah it's supposed to, but mine doesn't! :(
<[Jonne] > it's not dhcp, btw, it's a manual config
<spacey> [Jonne] , /etc/network/interfaces
<czr> khalif, try passing -tvfat to mount command
<kbrooks> Gokee2, btw ltns
<[Jonne] > what can I find there?
<czr> khalif, also do modprobe vfat first
<[Jonne] > I mean, what should i do there
<czr> jonne, man interfaces
<Gokee2> kbrooks, ltns?
<spacey> check if its configured right there
<Ng> czr: that's just compounding the problem really
<spacey> and in emergency you could even configure it with ifconfig directly
<czr> Ng, which one?
<leagris> Any Firefox 1.5 Breezy packaged ?
<topyli> leagris: no
<Ng> czr: if he doesn't know about the network interfaces file he certainly shouldn't be running dapper
<mauper> Gokee2: then stay with the system that works for you, if it is mission critical ;)
<czr> Ng, why explain that to me? obviously he wants to run dapper, so :-)
<Gokee2> mauper, It also needs sound :(
<mauper> all I can say is that my average ubuntu install takes about 30 minutes
<Gokee2> hmmm
<[Jonne] > spacey, i tried ifconfig, and that didn't work
<czr> jonne, does ifconfig -a list eth0 for you?
<spacey> what did you try with ifconfig :P
<Ng> czr: I want to go into space, but I don't join #rockets and ask how to mix rocket fuel ;)
<czr> ng, people come in different shapes and sizes ;-)
<mauper> Gokee2: and if the sound on your current system doesn't work either, why not try ?
<[Jonne] > czr not after startup, when I do ifconfig eth0 etc, it's listed
<Gokee2> mauper, Because I don`t have a extra partishin
* Ng mutters something about the blind leading the blind ;)
<czr> jonne, ifconfig -a ?
<topyli> [Jonne] : this isn't actually the best place to talk about dapper. if you want to fix it, join the developers channel. if you want dapper support, then tough luck
<kbrooks> Gokee2, long time no see
<kyncani> [Jonne] : Ng is right, if you cannot fix things yourself, you should not run dapper
<mauper> Gokee2: you have a current debian install ?
<Gokee2> kbrooks, ah yes :)
<czr> ng, I'd be careful before attributing 'blind' to me. I've been using and building distros for 10 years now
<Gokee2> mauper, yes
<mauper> Gokee2: no space for resize ?
<davro> hi, is there a way to recover items deleted using the gnome Empty Wastebasket ?
<Gokee2> mauper, No :(
<mauper> Gokee2: jikes ...
<Ng> czr: then you ought to know better, imho
<Ng> but it's your time :)
<czr> Ng, imho noted ;-)
<[Jonne] > when I'm in KDE, and I do sudo kcontrol, I can't kill eth0 from there. And it doesn't remember that I filled in the gateway address
<spacey> kill eth0?:)
<Gokee2> mauper, Would a ubunto live cd work?
<mauper> Gokee2: good idea!
<kbrooks> spacey, disconnect
<christoph_> TEST
<spacey> i think you can only disconnect it with the plug, no? :-) must be some kde terminology
<christoph_> HEY
<[Jonne] > oh well, i'll just mess around some more then. The thing is that it sucks that I can't easily get online to search for info.
<[Jonne] > thanks anyway
<spacey> gl
<czr> jonne, man interfaces
<czr> jonne, then use ifup eth0/ifdown eth0
* mauper TEST failed, capslock ERROR ;)
* spacey feels like he wants to give dapper a try :D
<Gokee2> mauper, Ok I am downloading the live cd :)
<topyli> spacey: maybe a bad idea today. we just heard it's broken :)
<davro> hi, is it possable to recover items that have been deleted using gnome Empty Wastebasket ?
<mauper> Gokee2: good luck with the sound
<Gokee2> mauper, ty
<topyli> davro: not very easily
<topyli> davro: if you unmount the disk immediately, some tools may find the info
<davro> mmm, so the gnome Empty Wastebasket is basically the same as rm *
<topyli> yes
<davro> fair enough, and thanks for the help.
<[Jonne] > where do most people that run dapper hang out? I didn't see anything about that issue on ubuntuforums, while the x problems of a week ago was on there immediately.
<Ng> [Jonne] : the developer mailing list is the place to discuss dapper
<topyli> [Jonne] : #ubuntu-devel. which is absolutely not a support channel
<Ng> or that :)
<ubuntu2> still working czr
<robotgeek> if you ask them support questions, they will ask you to leave :)
<[Jonne] > oh wait, found a thread about it
* [Jonne]  reads it
<czr> ubuntu2, hmm?
<ubuntu2> old versions of ghost
<czr> has anyone kickstarted ubuntu here?
<spacey> topyli, hehe, thnx for the warning :o) to little spare time anyway, so good :P
<czr> ubuntu2, oh no. got back to my other project. writing curses software ;-)
* spacey has to get willow working today
<czr> ubuntu2, related to the ghost stuff though
<czr> ubuntu2, it's a large project, ghost is only one small part of it
<ubuntu2> well i'll try to get version info for you ;)
<czr> ubuntu2, that'd be cool, thanks
<MiSS_n00b> ok, i just used the apt-get install wine command to get wine, im confused, what am i supposed to do now
<masingerz> hello i have a question
<robotgeek> MiSS_n00b: winecfg , i suppose
<MiSS_n00b> bash: winecfg: command not found
<MiSS_n00b> :(
<robotgeek> !wine
<topyli> !gin
<ubotu> topyli: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<MiSS_n00b> lol
<soci0path> winetools maybe
<[Jonne] > bye, and thanks. I'll boot back into Ubuntu
<MiSS_n00b> command not found
<kyncani> MiSS_n00b: get a wine howto with google ?
<sorush20> is anyone here able to find azureus, on the beezy repositories?
<MiSS_n00b> yeah i've been reading
<rambo3> miss noob whats the problem
<kyncani> MiSS_n00b: well, following the howto, what do you want to do now ??
<kyncani> sorush20: i cannot find azureus with ubuntu repositories, only with debian ones ..
<rambo3> sorush install from source
<masingerz> i installed nicotine and it runs well, and then I downloaded the newer version so now i have 2 nicotine: 1.0.8rc1 that launches from aplications internet, and the second one that i donwloaded that is 1.0.8 Question: cani et the latest to run override the old one?
<MiSS_n00b> well i used apt-get install wine and it downloaded and unpacked this n that and set up stuff, then it stopped
<MiSS_n00b> im not sure if it installed properly or what or how i can check
<aeon17x> Do I have to do anything with my scanner for it to be detected?
<aeon17x> Like mounting it or something?
<rambo3> type wine in terminal and see what happends
<josef> if i want to use apache2 is it necessary to install apache too?
<sorush20> rambo3: I never installed from source would I just type sudo apt-get install package-source ?
<MiSS_n00b> yeah i tried says command not found
<rambo3> no , download unpack and ./run
<rambo3> then you didn t download it
<rambo3> ; installed it
<rambo3> open
<rambo3> oopen "add applications" cahnge to advanced . search "wine" and mark it for instalation . install xwine to if you want
<Ng> josef: no
<MiSS_n00b> it will have to DL again wont it? I'm on dialup and this is taking forrrever
<andreb_> i want a world map for my ubuntu linux but i cant find that software in apt database, any tips?
<rambo3> then dont install wine .  it takes alot to make it work properly . you need alot more configuration
<sorush20> where are the debian repositories?
<robotgeek> sorush20: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<victor> hello
<victor> i've got a problem with my laptop
<victor> i don't know if this is a correct place for questions
<robotgeek> victor: right place, ask away!
<victor> thanks :)
<victor> i've got ubuntu 5.10 installed
<Ng> MiSS_n00b: typically once you have the wine package installed you can just do "wine /path/to/some/windows/program.exe"
<victor> until yesterday my laptop shut down correctly, but since then it doesn't
<victor> after killing all, and unmounting all, it keeps freezy when saying "Power down"
<victor> (excuse my english, i'm spanish)
<victor> it may be because of xcompmgr
<victor> i've installed it with transset as well
<soci0path> MiSS_n00b, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb there are good instructions there
<robotgeek> victor: unlikely, cause that just deals with the xserver
<victor> since then it doesn't shut down properly
<robotgeek> victor: oo
<victor> but i've uninstalled it
<victor> and re-edited the xorg.conf
<josef> The connection was refused when attempting to contact localhost firefox apache2. Who can help?
<victor> before it worked properly..
<soci0path> victor , try this: deselect "save settings on exit" then tell the computer to reboot after shutting down.
<victor> i don't think that will work, i've trying as well doing a halt, or killing X and shutting down from terminal
<soci0path> once it reboots try a normal shutdown
<victor> that's strange as well, it reboots perfectly, but it doesn't halt
<soci0path> when it hangs, can you jsut press the power button and have it shut down?? does it reboot without doing a disk check on reboot?
<victor> yes, i can halt it by pressing the button, and it reboots without checking anything
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> anyone here can tell me what are the whitelists for in postgrey???
<soci0path> so the shutdown is correct, it's just not calling the power off
<victor> sorry? i don't understand that
<victor> linux can't shut down the pc
<victor> i can manually
<victor> windows also can
<soundray> Is there any documentation for how the clipboard is supposed to work in Gnome?
<victor> and linux was able to some days ago
<huedlrick> hi
<willii> Hi all
<huedlrick> which player ist the best for wmv?
<rambo3> wmp
<victor> by manually i mean using the power button lol
<soundray> victor: I have a workaround for problems with shutting down, using grub.
<willii> just added a windows wireless driver where on the system can I locate it please
<huedlrick> haha :-)
<kyncani> huedlrick: i like mplayer, totem-gstreamer and gxine
<victor> tell me
<rambo3> vlc works fine too
<frogzo1> willii: /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200
<soundray> victor: add a stanza to /boot/grub/menu.lst with 'title Shutdown' and 'halt'
<huedlrick> when i open several wmvs i become many error messages and when i'm lucky i even see the movie
<willii> ok thanks frigzo1
<masingerz> hello i need to override the old nicotine
<victor> haha i'll try
<frogzo1> victor: maybe check /var/log/messages ?
<victor> but the grub can't shut down the pc with a halt in command line, so i suppose that wouldn't work neither
<soundray> victor, then you can shutdown with 'yes | grub-reboot 5' (replace 5 with the appropriate number for your shutdown stanza).
<victor> frogzo1, i didn't i'll do right now
<frogzo1> victor: grub's got nothing to do with it - once grub kicks off the kernel, it's all down to linux
<willii> what I mean I have go to system/management or something do add browse for driver and then done i need to know where system managemnt is
<soundray> frogzo1, I am just suggesting a workaround. grub can shutdown the machine in most cases, even if linux can't.
<victor> soundray, but your workaround is like typing halt in command-line?
<soundray> victor, yes, roughly.
<victor> it doesn't work
<soundray> victor, what doesn't work?
<frogzo1> willii: if the driver was a .deb you installed, then your driver's good to go - just 'modprobe ipw2200' or whatever
<soundray> I am getting inconsistent behaviour when I try to copy and paste in Gnome. How is it supposed to work?
<mjr> soundray, middle button pastes the text that is currently selected, explicit copy and paste work on the clipboard buffer
<Astxist> hmm?
<victor> frogzo1, this is what my /var/log/messages says
<victor> shall i copy it here?
<frogzo1> victor: pastebin pls
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell victor about pastebin
<mjr> soundray, should be quite consistent, though some legacy (non-gnome) applications may operate differently
<soundray> mjr: So if I select a text in gedit, I should be able to middle-click-paste it in Openoffice, correct?
<soundray> mjr, at least I used to...
<victor> what?
<Sionide> http://www.guardian.co.uk/rickygervais podcasty goodness :D
<soundray> victor, put it up on http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<mjr> soundray, you should, and if you can't, it's OpenOffice.org's fault (it isn't as home in Gnome as it could/should)
<frogzo1> victor: the last fifty lines prior to the last boot
<mjr> at home
<Paradoxx> how do yo uinstall a .deb package?
<victor> i don't understand :$
<soundray> mjr, is there a utility that shows the current clipboard content? Sth. like klipper in KDE?
<victor> soundray, i use klipper
<mjr> dunno
<willii> thanks frogzo1 so I just type modprobe ipw2200 at command line? yes it was a .deb package coveted by the alien command
<soundray> victor, in Gnome?
<victor> i didn't find any like it
<stremic> hello
<frogzo1> willii: modprobe DRIVER_NAME
<victor> yep
<mjr> indeed, OpenOffice doesn't seem to support middle-button selection pasting. Shame on it, it's an age-old X custom. :(
<Paradoxx> can some1 tell me how to install a .deb file please?
<frogzo1> Paradoxx: dpkg -i file.deb
<Fubber> Paradoxx, dpkg -i XXXXXXX.deb
<Fubber> frogzo1, bah ;-)
<Paradoxx> ty
<frogzo1> heh :D
<victor> kipper and amarok are the only kde apps that i use in gnome
<soundray> victor, mjr, it does paste things, but only if you've selected them in Ooo itself...
<stremic> who can tell me, how can i automatically mount (in gnome) my floppy
<paul__> is there a way to set copy and paste i.e to copy highlight and to paste right mouse button?
<victor> i use it because i can have lots of things in buffer
<paul__> i.e similar to putty on windows
<victor> what do i do in that webpage
<victor> in the pastebin?
<mjr> soundray, right. Well, in any case, it's an OO.o bug. Quite an uncomfortable one :(
<willii> thanks frogzo1 so something like driver-ipn2220_2.10.03.2004-2_i386
<rambo3> yeah specilly if you work without of keyboard
<frogzo1> willii: probably ip2220
<soundray> mjr, what confuses me is that it did work for me before, and now it's stopped. Well, never mind. Thank you for checking it on your side.
<frogzo1> *ipn2220*
<maxi> como me meto en ubustu espaol
<soundray> mjr, maybe I will report a bug.
<rob_p> soundray:  Copy/paste is a little kludgy but if you make sure that the text to be pasted, is still highlighted on the original location, then paste *should* work.  At least that's how it seems to here.
<frogzo1> !es
<mjr> soundray, please do
<victor> soundray, what are you talking about?
<victor> maxi, www.ubuntu-es.org
<SlugO> I made a shortcut on the desktop for my home folder. can I somehow choose the icon so that it changes according to the icon theme?
<mjr> soundray, maybe it's some 1.x -> 2.x regression?
<maxi> pero ubuntu en chat
<victor> mmm try irc-hispano
<maxi> aaa ok
<victor> try /server libres.irc-hispano.org
<holycow> would anyone know how to force firefox to use your default font in the font settings, instead of using 'helvetica' when you have that installed?  some pages request 'helvetica' and other shitty ms font substitutions and it would be nice to force foxy to to actually do what the system admint told it to
<soundray> mjr, no, I;m sure I had it working in 1.9.192
<willii> thanks frogzo1
<victor> then try /join #ubuntu
<mjr> soundray, 'k
<victor> and let's see if there's someone there lol
<victor> frogzo1, is there any bot with common help?
<victor> !help
<Tony_Sidaway> Help message
<stremic> hello victor, can you help me please
<frogzo1> !tell victor about ubotu
<ubuntu2> hey, if i'm running from a livecd, but I need to use that drive to burn an image to cd ON THAT DRIVE, is it possible to do without rebooting?
<soundray> rob_p, mjr, strange, I can paste things that are highlighted in firefox, but not in gnome-terminal, gedit or emacs.
<victor> anybody says anything lol
<victor> stremic, tell me
<victor> maybe i can
<frogzo1> ubuntu2 nope
<victor> but i doubt so, i'm newbie
<victor> :$
<stremic> my floppy doesnnt mount in gnome . the error mesage isr no valid udi, but in the terminal i can mount it under sudo
<soundray> victor, do you want to copy your /var/log/messages to pastebin?
<libervisco> Hello, I've got this great annoyance with apt-get that wasn't there in hoary
<victor> if you can mount it by the terminal
<victor> try editing your /etc/fstab
<libervisco> every time I do apt-get update it downloads the whole database all over again instead of just the differences
<libervisco> in hoary it wasn't so
<victor> i think there are options to mount things automatically when they are plugged
<victor> however...
<soundray> stremic, have you played with the options in System-Preferences-Removable Drives ?
<rob_p> soundray:  Yeah, that's strange.  Not sure what to tell ya on that one.  I just tried it here and I was able to copy from a text file open in gedit, and past it into a oo document just fine.
<victor> since when a pc detects when a floppy is inserted?
<frogzo1> victor: can be done - there's an option for fstab (racks brains....)
<victor> that's cool
<rambo3> when light tourns green
<victor> soundray, yes, frogzo1 asked me about my /var/log/messages
<stremic> what should i editing in fstab,
<victor> stremic, i don't know that... try looking in forums, i remember reading something about mounting devices automatically
<soundray> stremic, try System-Preferences-Removable Drives before you touch your fstab.
<victor> yeah, listen to them, they may help you better ;)
<stremic> thank soundray and victor mfg stremic
<frogzo1> victor: my guess is that gnome isn't shutting down cleanly - a reinstall might be a good plan, or just mv aside your .gconf and .gconfd directories & logout/login
<tuyan> hi all, i want to use blowfish shadow file for my server. how can i do it ?
<victor> frogzo1, yeah i thought about a reinstall..
<frogzo1> victor: reinstall of gnome that is, but try moving aside the directories first
<victor> so i think i will, because i also want to clean the hd
<soundray> rob_p, more weirdness: when I select sth in OO Writer and middle-click in emacs, Openoffice freezes and emacs shows the *previous* clipboard contents after a while...
<seriesx> running synaptic results in "segmentation fault" every now and then, but when I reboot it works again. any idea?
<libervisco> so how can I make apt-get update to download only changes in the repo database and not the whole database every time it's ran?
<soundray> rob_p, Openoffice is dead in the water right now :)
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> anyone have hoary installed by chance?
<victor> libervisco, when i run apt-get update it only updates the changes in the database
<frogzo1> seriesx: anything in /var/log/messages?
<victor> are you sure it downloads the whole database each time you run it?
<frogzo1> holycow: the answer to your problem = upgrade to breezy :)
<libervisco> victor, yes.. the same as I when i was running it the first time
<libervisco> it's breezy
<libervisco> that chunk of some 500kb and then that 2MB chunk which takes about 15 minutes on modem
<victor> libervisco, try using aptitude instead apt-get
<holycow> frogzo1, lol, actually no, i'm looking for the shiny metal gnome splash boot image
<victor> it usually works better
<holycow> the breezy one is fugly beyond belief
<seriesx> frogzo: I'll disabled all logging unfortunately. should I turn it on and check again maybe..
<libervisco> victor, Why would that be different? I already used synaptic and it's the same
<frogzo1> holycow: install the art manager - pkg is 'gnome-art' I think
<holycow> frogzo1, that is contained within it? weird.  okay i'll try
<soundray> thoreauputic, Walden for healing? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi holycow
<holycow> hey :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)=
<victor> with aptitude, when you install sth which depends of other packages, and then you want to remove that main package, it will remove the dependant packages as well
<thoreauputic> soundray: think Civil Disobedience, not Walden ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<victor> may be with aptitude your database is updated correctly
<soundray> thoreauputic, yes!
<victor> but i had your problem as well, i didn't remember
<libervisco> victor, hm.. I'll give it a try but it worked properly on hoary
<libervisco> there must be a way to fix it
<victor> that was because the update-notifier tries always to update the database, every time you turn on your pc
<victor> and sometimes i only turn on the pc for 1 minute or less
<victor> so it usually didn't have time to finish the update
<derek[] > E: Couldn't find package libxpm
<victor> try disabling that option
<derek[] > ??
<victor> it worked for me
<victor> i'm going have lunch
<libervisco> victor, alright, I'll try that.. I'm on dial up so I'm not even always on and it therefore can't update it
<libervisco> thanks victor
<soundray> victor, apt-get install lunch :)
<libervisco> :)
<libervisco> cya
<holycow> what is the name of the site where i can post code snippets again?
<victor> yeah, i'm on dial up as well
<thoreauputic> woah, what happened to ubotu ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<ubuntu2> how big is a default breezy install
<ubuntu2> i'm getting rid of this livecd and installing with the install cd i got in the mail... if it fits on my partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu2: about 1.6 gig + swap after apt-cache clean
<frogzo1> !ubotu
<ubuntu2> after clean :( cry
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu2: you want at least 1.8 gig for an install
<Kamping_Kaiser> preferably 2+
<frogzo1> ubuntu2 dl the install CD ?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu2: around 1.8 Gig I think (for the default install)
<ubuntu2> well even with the spiffy packaging they sent out? still 3x CD size?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu2: erm, the CD is compressed
<ubuntu2> hmm, reading alternative installation methods, I guess
<frogzo1> ubuntu2 20gigs is better :) disk is cheap
<ubuntu2> figures d;)
<derek[] > How do I install libxpm ?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu2: you can do a "server" install then add stuff
<derek[] > E: Couldn't find package libxpm
<ubuntu2> its 4am, nothing is open... and i'm poor
<ubuntu2> my cd burner just broke, i'm using my dvdwriter as the "cdrom" in this livecd session
<derek[] > ubuntu2, :(
<soundray> derek[] , try libxpm4
<stremic> hello, who can tell me, how can i configure mounting without root or sudo permissions
<derek[] > soundray, ok
<derek[] > soundray, btw, I  need it because of this: configure: error: Could not find XpmReadFileToPixmap in -lXpm.
<BockBilbo> bye!
<thoreauputic> derek[] :  apt-cache search libxpm
<thoreauputic>    <<-- always try this method to see what's available
<dabaR> stremic: be more specific. mount can only be used by root, with sudo on ubuntu.
<soundray> derek[] , ah okay, get libxpm-dev as well then.
<ubuntu2> k at the booting prompt type server instead of just enter?
<derek[] > thoreauputic, ok , thanks
<derek[] > soundray, ok
<frogzo1> dabaR: mount can be used by others if fstab has the "user" option
<holycow> http://pastebin.com/450870  <-- check out the questionnaire i got from adobe a minute ago
<dabaR> frogzo1: the mount commmand?
<holycow> can flash and other things be far behind?
<frogzo1> dabaR: yep
<dabaR> frogzo1: oh ya, the cds get mmounted that way.
<dabaR> holycow: flash is a web advertisement technology.
<holycow> dabaR, congratulations captain obvious
<holycow> >_>
<dabaR> frogzo1: do you ever answer any questions, or just correcct me?
<frogzo1> dabaR: I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<stremic> on my gnome desktop, i can not mount the floppydisk automatically, in the fstab is the entry for auto and when i mount it in the terminal i can mount it but only when i use sudo, so i think the problem for mounting on the desktop is i let down the sudo permission for mounting genererally
<ubuntu2> ... even if O
<dabaR> frogzo1: Imm fine too, Im just wondering about that one.
<ubuntu2> err s/O/I ... + want to use fluxbox as my WM I need to install X11 right? and thats like 1 GB?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu2: er, no X isn't that big :)
<frogzo1> ubuntu2 dunno how, but my /usr is currently 16.5 gig :)
<thoreauputic> ubuntu2: in fact it's pretty small - you need x-window-system-core
<ubuntu2> sources ... ls /usr/src :)
<rambo3> floppy is so 1995 . you can allways manage users and groups , from system -> administration
<soundray> ubuntu2: du -s /usr/X11R6/ : 55748 kB
<dabaR> holycow: what is the survey about? tell them you accept non-free software only as a model to create free versions:P
<thoreauputic> rambo3: floppy may be 1995 but it can be damn useful at times :)
<ubuntu2> gracias :)
<thoreauputic> excuse language ;)
<stremic> dabar, can you understand me now
<holycow> dabaR, its a standard corporate survey to test the demand for products.  it has nothing to do with the theology of free software.  i'm disqualified either because i don't use redhat or because i use linux for everything (i.e. not a casual corporate worker).
<ubuntu2> is there no way to "skip ahead" in the ubuntu install with a livecd?
<dabaR> stremic: yup, but I dont know what to do.
<ubuntu2> I have to power on.. from a clean partition, and go from there... ugh><
<frogzo1> what's the pkg/command to pull smart stats of a hdd ?
<dabaR> holycow: a standard corporate survery to test the demand for products is very ambiguous at least. did you read the survey? are they planning on a new version of adobe acrobat?
<ubuntu2> maybe acrobat for linux
<holycow> dabaR, i started the survey but was disqualified
<bobbyd> frogzo1, smartctl
<dabaR> thats just wrong imo
<dabaR> holycow: congratulations.
<bobbyd> frogzo1, part of smartmon if i remember correctly
<frogzo1> hdparm I'm thinking
<ubuntu2> hdparm -tT ?
<pinkisntwell> anyone installed mplayer from ubuntu and had problems with it?
<blue-frog> no
<dabaR> is it a survey. or you have a specific issue, pinkisntwell
<holycow> dabaR, shut the hell up
<holycow> let the dude talk
<holycow> this isn't #debian
<rambo3> you wish
<frogzo1> bobbyd: thx - smartctl in pkg smartmontools
<Zugot> went ahead and removed my windows from my main box last night and forgot that i don't have vpn client for my job on linux
<Zugot> that sucks
<holycow> pinkisntwell, never had problems with it, but you haveto know what to expect.  often people have problems with an app because it behaves differrently from what they are used to
<holycow> pinkisntwell, what issues are you having with it?
<mysyfy_> where i can found my kernel sources...and how can i recompile it ?
<ubuntu2> probably /usr/src/blahblah
<thoreauputic> mysyfy_: look for linux-source in synaptic
<mysyfy_> thoreauputic: at /usr/src i have only rpm dir
<thoreauputic> the source for the kernel isn't installed by default
<mysyfy_> thoreauputic: how can i install it ?
<ubuntu2> czr, these are from Ghost 2001 Personal (not business ed.)
<ubuntu2> -r-xr-xr-x  1 root root 220852 2000-08-17 20:39 gdisk.exe
<ubuntu2> -r-xr-xr-x  1 root root 710534 2000-08-21 22:16 ghostpe.exe
<thoreauputic> mysyfy_: as I said, look in synaptic for linux-source
<tuyan> hi all, i want to use blowfish in shadow file for my server. how can i do it ?
<pinkisntwell> wait, I'm getting support from #mplayer
<mysyfy_> thoreauputic: ok i'll do that
<thoreauputic> mysyfy_: why do you need the source, by the way?
<thoreauputic> mysyfy_: what are you compiling?
<mysyfy_> thoreauputic: i'm trying to install VMware Workstation.....
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<thoreauputic> IIRC you can do that with only linux-headers - but I may be wrong
<mysyfy_> thoreauputic: running the configure script output that my kernel is compiled in an later version of the gcc i have now
<thoreauputic> Myst0z: yes, you can do   export CC=gcc-3.4  to correct that
<mysyfy_> thoreauputic: so i will recompile it in the latest version
<mysyfy_> thoreauputic: hmmmmm i'll try that....
<frogzo1> tuyan: man pam - best place to start
<thoreauputic> hmmm - I think the gcc-3.4 solution is easier
<mysyfy_> thoreauputic: so do i..heheh...
<thoreauputic> you still need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<blue-frog> mysyfy_, synaptic search for linux-headers
<chrisx1> how do i start open ssh service?
<thoreauputic> no need really - just do  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kukAW> http://picasa.hu/1133875016-1133820621761.jpg happy santaclaus ;-) :)
<soundray> chrisx1, it should start automatically once installed.
<mysyfy_> thoreauputic: right....i'm getting the hearders....
<thoreauputic> christel: is it installed? If so it is running by default
<chrisx1> it doesnt:(
<dabaR> chrisx1: you installed openssh-server?
<thoreauputic> christel: else do  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start| restart
<soundray> chrisx1, check with 'ps aux | grep sshd'
<blue-frog> chrisx1, openssh-server is installed?
<_jason> chrisx1, make sure you opened port 22
<eth42> how can I play midi files?
<soundray> chrisx1, how are you coping with all that advice :)
<thoreauputic> eth42: install timidity and freepats
<dabaR> see ya holycow.
<idiot> how can I play *.wmv files, I've installed the w32codecs and cannot play them with any media player still.
<stremic> hi at all, who can tell me, what the problem is, when i want mount my floppy and i get an error message like this: the udi is not a valid mounting volume
<eth42> thoreauputic: ok. but freepats is so big.... :-/ gnargs
<czr> ubuntu2, that's supposed to help me? :-)
<thoreauputic> idiot: did you read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  ?
<ilba7r> !info wxpython
<idiot> yea
<ubuntu2> i may not be back soon.. installing via install cd for breezy
<ubuntu2> ... any estimate for a "server" install?
<thoreauputic> eth42: unless you have a sound card that does midi natively, you'll need that or sound fonts
<eth42> thoreauputic: ok. thanks
<soundray> ubuntu2: half an hour on current hardware.
<dabaR> ubuntu2: its a hardware thing.
<chrisx1> soundray, i cant lolz.
<ubuntu2> 1,2 GHz 1 GB RAM
<thoreauputic> hmm the bots are back...
<idiot> when I play a *.wmv all I get is sound, and I've installed the w32codecs.
<khalif> I am so frustrated! The kubuntu disk that I downloaded must have a bug in it!
<blue-frog> ubuntu2, 20 minutes ish
<thoreauputic> idiot: which player are you using?
<idiot> vlc
<thoreauputic> idiot: vlc can't handle wmv 9
<khalif> I have edited my fstab file every way that I can and my USB flashdrive will not mount!
<thoreauputic> idiot: try totem-xine with w32codecs
<blue-frog> khalif, check md5sum and verify the cd u burned as well
<idiot> how do I run it
<soundray> khalif, run 'tail -f /var/log/messages', then insert your flashdrive and look for error messages.
<thoreauputic> khalif: try running tail -f /var/log/messages then plug in your USB and see what the system thinks it is
<hfx> hmmm...my server performance is lousy since exporting some paths via nfs. "top" shows no big performance eaters even if one remote console hangs (on a "ls" for example). any idea what that could be?
<dabaR> idiot: install it first.
<blue-frog> khalif, if iso file has wrong md5sum u can use rsync to download wjhat's missing i think, it will save you time
<soundray> thoreauputic, same school of thought :)
<idiot> I did
<thoreauputic> soundray: too slow :)
<dabaR> totem is the command.
<ubuntu2> czr, Ill still be able to see what you say about me ;P so no badmouthing
<idiot> now how do I run it
<ubuntu2> wtf why cant i find my .bash_history for my terminal sessions?
<paul__> hi, i've got an issue with my screen res in ubuntu desktop. xorg.conf shows the higher res's are availible. however in the desktop i can only choose up to 1248x968
<paul__> (or something like that..)
<thoreauputic> idiot: you were told
<czr> ubuntu2, say about you? hmm?
<paul__> what have i dont wrong.
<idiot> no I wasn't.
<dabaR> idiot: totem is the command
<hfx> oops, it's a debian server *blushes* never mind my question ;)
<idiot> I've tried playing wmv files in totem
<idiot> it fails to do so.
<thoreauputic> idiot: yes you were - type totem in  terminal to start the app
<idiot> Yes, and it doesn't work.
<dabaR> idiot: some just dont work.
<thoreauputic> idiot: is it totem-xine ?
<idiot> No, its totem.
<idiot> I've installed totem-xine
<idiot> but I don't know how to run it.
<Dimon> People! Do Linux distributives have tools for IRC-server creating?
<dabaR> thoreauputic: do you find that too? that some just dont work.
<thoreauputic> idiot: I told you - install totem-xine and w32codecs
<idiot> I DID
<idiot> how do I run it
<thoreauputic> OK
<dabaR> :)
<thoreauputic> dabaR: yes, not all codecs are supported
<ubuntu2> hopefully your distro is much easier to just stick it in and install (compared to the other distro i've been playing with for 3 days)
<thoreauputic> idiot: you might just have an unplayable file there
<Dimon> People! Do Linux distributives have tools for IRC-server creating?
<Dimon> People! Do Linux distributives have tools for IRC-server creating?
<thoreauputic> Dimon: of course
<czr> dimon, google for ircd
<dabaR> Dimon: rephrase your question at least if you see noone answering. maybe you did not pose a great question.
<mysyfy_> Brasil na area ?
<idiot> No, no wmv's are supported.
<idiot> and I've installed the codecs and the player.
<idiot> Video codec 'Windows Media Video 9' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<thoreauputic> idiot: hmm - well wmv plays fine here
<dabaR> idiot: paste the output of aptitude search w32codecs totem-xine to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> idiot: I assume you installed w32codecs?
<idiot> is totem-xine a program?
<idiot> well I've installed it, how do I run it?
<thoreauputic> idiot: YES
<idiot> totem runs the normal totem
<blue-frog> runs totem-xine
<dabaR> idiot: the normmal totem either runs gstreamer, or xine, depending on what is installed.
<thoreauputic> idiot: no it runs totem-xine if you installed totem-xine
<soundray> Would w32codecs work in amd64?
<kyncani> idiot: the normal totem *is* totem-xine
<Dimon> czr: Thanks
<thoreauputic> soundray: not without a chroot
<dabaR> mysyfy_: are you asking something about brasilian?
<czr> Dimon, np
<soundray> thoreauputic, good to know, thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu2> so you're sure.. being in ubuntu currently, and HAVING the install cd in my drive as well.. i cant skip ahead past the hardware setup?
<dabaR> ubuntu2: why do that:?
<ubuntu2> ... i'm IN ubuntu right.. the cd isnt crippled or anything
<ubuntu2> (I hate having to do magical juju on cmdline to get stuff working)
<thoreauputic> ubuntu2: if it's the live CD you need to use the other one to install
<mysyfy_> dabaR, yes if someone is brazilian
<ubuntu2> i got that, I have both inserted
<dabaR> ubuntu2: i do not think you are making much sense with the last 3 posts, try insatlling, it should Just workk(tm).
<thoreauputic> ubuntu2: so reboot into the installer
<dabaR> !br
<ubuntu2> alright :) bbs
<dabaR> heh, ubotu is not here.
<mysyfy_> thoreauputic, i get the linux-headers i run the export CC=gcc-3.4....just that ?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu2: assuming your BIOS is set for that CD drive
<dabaR> mysyfy_: check out "/j #ubuntu-br"
<bob832> join #fedora
<dabaR> thoreauputic: if he is in live...
<ubuntu2> i gotcha, see ya on the flipside
<thoreauputic> Myst0z: run that before attempting to compile
<thoreauputic> dabaR: yes, the system will probably try to boot the live CD again :)
<mysyfy_> dabaR, hmm tks
<thoreauputic> mysyfy_: sorry that was for you
<thoreauputic> mysyfy_: the export command will apply only to the shell you are running BTW
<mysyfy_> thoreauputic, i run the script again...and output the same msg ...that the kernel was compiled with other gcc version
<mysyfy_> i have to update something ?
<mysyfy_> i'm running the script as super user
<thoreauputic> mysyfy_: did you run your commands immediately after the export command?
<mysyfy_> yes
<blue-frog> mysyfy_, did u install gcc 3.4 and exported it?
<mysyfy_> no i have gcc 4.0.2
<mysyfy_> blue-frog,
<blue-frog> exporting gcc 3.4 without installing it, not much help...
<thoreauputic> mysyfy_: *cough* have you installed  build-essential  ?
<thoreauputic> mysyfy_: if not, do so
<khalif> ok, here's the sit: ran tail then plugged in my cruzer mini. Tail log showed successful scan and attachment of cruzer. When it went to sccan for the file system it looked for HFS+; couldn't find it on my cruzer.....
<blue-frog> mysyfy_, apt-get install gcc-3.4 or something like it
<nlfsoftware> hello all
<nlfsoftware> i need some help please
<derek[] > how do I pass more than a single package's name in the command 'sudo apt-get install packagename' to install ?
<mysyfy_> ok i'll do that...tks
<nlfsoftware> any one can tell me how to force to close an aplication using sudo?
<blue-frog> mysyfy_, and build-essential as signaled by thoreauputic
<mysyfy_> blue-frog, right
<Madpilot> derek[] : with space btwen the names - apt-get install foo bar baz
<derek[] > Madpilot, ok thx
<Seveas> nlfsoftware, sudo kill -9
<khalif> The problem that I have is that when I format my cruzer as HFS+, I can't copy the Linux files that I need to the drive. I don't know why. I don't have any cd's that I can burn the files to and I don't have an ethernet port on the thinkpad, so i can't download the files directly from the Net. basically, I'm screwed!
<electr0n> derek[] : apt-get install package && package
<vir> hello
<thoreauputic> electr0n: no, that doesn't work :)
<bob832> hmm, heres an interesting question:  according to the system monitor, my cpu is at 100% but under the processes tab, the only gnome-sys-monitor is using CPU power (5%) - why is this?
<nlfsoftware> seveas,  hive the list of options to the comand kill
<khalif> How do i stop a tail call?
<thoreauputic> electr0n: apt-get install <package> <package>
<soundray> khalif, Ctrl-c
<nlfsoftware> I want to close synaptic
<khalif> Thanks
<Seveas> nlfsoftware, sudo pkill -9 synaptic
<soundray> khalif, what happens when you try to copy files to your hfsplus partition>
<thoreauputic> nlfsoftware: is it finished doing what it was doing? If not, killing will cause problems
<soundray> khalif, ?
<thierry_> how do I apply a patch on a directory?
<khalif> It says that some ornone of the files can be copyed...
<khalif> *copyied
<vir> I would like it to have the "Open Terminal" entry in the right-click menu of the desktop...how to activate it? there is no such entry..
<khalif> *copied
<Get> Hi!
<Get> I'm trying to install ubuntu dual boot
<thoreauputic> vir: install nautilus-open-terminal  from memory
<soundray> khalif, the drive is mounted with -t hfsplus ?
<willii> Hi all
<mysyfy_> blue-frog, thoreauputic, right now did ok the installations...tks :)
<khalif> You mean on my Linux box or on my iMac?
<dbzdeath> does anyone know if it's possible to make a fat32 partition hold a file that's more than 4gb? maybe some kind of mod?
<willii> Hi frogzo1
<thoreauputic> mysyfy_: ah, good :)
<soundray> khalif, Linux.
<Get> but when I should enter the partition size, is it for the linux or windows partition?
<frogzo1> willii: wassup?
<vir> thoreauputic, thx :)
<willii> I tried modprobe and cannot find ipn2220
<thoreauputic> vir: you're welcome :)
<khalif> It's attached, but not mounted. It can't fully mount because it's looking for HFS+
<frogzo1> Get: should be a snap - just install windows, then ubuntu & select grub as your bootloader
<nlfsoftware> seveas, thanks a lot
<nlfsoftware> :D
* thoreauputic wishes ubotu was around to save his typing fingers
<thoreauputic> ubotu test
<vir> but...why its not installed by default?  i mean its important, isn't it?
<khalif> brb...
<derek[] > $ mkdir ~/apps
<derek[] > derek@linux:~/downloads/pekwm-0.1.4pre2$ ./configure --prefix=~/apps/pekwm
<derek[] > configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --prefix: ~/apps/pekwm
<willii> the folder ipn2220 is in  usr/share/drivers/ipn2220
<Get> frogzo1: but windows is installed
<frogzo1> willii: were there instructions for installing the driver anywhere?
<MortalKombat-> How to log psybnc with xchat
<Get> but I cant resize the windows partition
<MortalKombat-> ???
<frogzo1> Get: do you have a partition free?
<thoreauputic> derek[] : try /home/you/apps/pekwm  ?
<frogzo1> Get: ah, i c
<Get> frogzo1, no
<vir> thoreauputic, fyi: i had to restart nautilus
<thoreauputic> vir: yes, that's normal :)
<derek[] > thoreauputic, ok
<thoreauputic> vir: it has to re-read its config
<Get> hmm,maybe I should try partition magic
<vir> thoreauputic, maybe nautilus needs such an option
<thoreauputic> derek[] : funny place to put it - what's wrong with /usr/local  ?
<thoreauputic> vir: what option?
<frogzo1> Get: is xp on fat32 or ntfs?
<derek[] > thoreauputic, so I can keep the stuff secured in case of a reinstall or format
<vir> thoreauputic, "--reread", or "--restart"
<thoreauputic> vir: it used to exist in hoary - I think the gnome people decided in their wisdom to remove yet another thing ;)
<willii> I was told by a guy who had windows how to install he gave me a url for a rpm i586 package with winxp driver forwireless then I did alien to convert it to .i386.deb then did dpkg -i  thats it up to now
<thoreauputic> vir: ah I see
<vir> :)
<thoreauputic> derek[] : I see - alternatively you could have made /usr/local a partition on install
<derek[] > thoreauputic, yes, good idea. Although right now its not on a separate partition.
<thoreauputic> derek[] : fair enough :)
<Get> frogzo1, on ntfs
<derek[] > :)
<vbgunz> Anybody have any idea why I cannot update my Thunderbird plugins?
<frogzo1> willii: if I were you, 1st thing I'd do is uninstall that .deb - then I'd look for a guide for installing the ubuntu drivers - breezy supports a lot of wifi cards
<frogzo1> Get: first defrag, then resize your partitions - partition magic, or the open source fs resize utils - qtparted etc
<willii> the guy who told me has same wifi set up card as me and he has 5.10
<Get> frogzo1, but then I will lost the windowsinstall? :(
<Get> or not
<frogzo1> Get: you shouldn't - but you're best making a full backup before you try
<Get> frogzo1, ok
* thoreauputic wishes bad things on all spambots
<Raged> hi
<thoreauputic> Raged: hi - quiet moment in the usual channel traffic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b qjeieVib!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<Raged> i need help
<Shadowpillar> ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/dists/breezy/ <-- I found a good resource for w32codecs
<mwe> then ask a qeustion, Raged
<Allvis> Hi, fantastic os, :)
<vir> I can't find the (gnome?) configuration tool for gnome - is it installed by default?
<Allvis> I just wondering about the hdparm.conf file
<vir> eh for grub
<Allvis> Anyone wanna help me with hdparm.conf ?
<thoreauputic> vir:  sudo "editor" /boot/grub/menu.lst    :)
<nlfsoftware> ok thanks for the tip... sorry but was to buy new bats for the mouse
<nlfsoftware> lol
<mwe> vir: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst is a great configuration tool for grub
<chrisx1> anyone know about touch screen drivers?
<mwe> brb
<vir> thoreauputic, what's about the gui configuration? it was really good (gnome 2.10)
<thoreauputic> vir: in ubuntu? I never saw it ...
<vir> in debian ;)
<thoreauputic> ah
<chrisx1> how do i configure the eth0 card via ssh?
<Raged> how do i uninstall Unbuntu??
<medication> anyone know when gaim 2.0 is going to be released?
<mjr> Raged, by overwriting it with something else?
<chrisx1> :O RAGED SAID BAD WORK:O
<pinkisntwell> i get no sound from mplayer except if i start it from the cli. what the hell?
<thoreauputic> Raged: install another OS on top of it? Delete the partition?
<thoreauputic> pinkisntwell: for what it's worth, I've had better results using xine or totem-xine
<thoreauputic> YMMV
<kuraia> hi all!
<pinkisntwell> yes but I would like to see why this happens, too
<pinkisntwell> it's supposed to be the best player and all
<Raged> well, i have windows installed in another partition, but when i delete de partition where Unbute is on, i gives a error when i boot my PC
<thoreauputic> pinkisntwell: according to whom? My experience suggests otherwise
<vir> thoreauputic, well, then this is outdated: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2521330 , there is no "System->Administration->Boot" in menu
<medication> pinkisntwell: have to run mplayer from a shell?
<Amaranth> mplayer? the best player? ha!
<qsrv> hi
<kuraia> pinkisntwell, what's the problem?
<samantha> ciao
<thoreauputic> vir: looking
<pinkisntwell> if I start from the Applications menu it says it can't initialize audio and hence gives no sound
<pinkisntwell> if i start from the cli i get audio
<janopotter> good morning
<medication> pinkisntwell: are you using ALSA?
<pinkisntwell> yes
<dabaR> pinkisntwell: its a setting
* medication hmms
<pinkisntwell> i also tried with oss, still no luck
<dabaR> tried esounnd?
<pinkisntwell> the strange thing is that if i start it from the cli it works
<Amaranth> pinkisntwell: the menu is running gmplayer
<kuraia> have you given audio permissions?
<thoreauputic> vir: you're right, that seems wrong
<kuraia> pinkisntwell, have you given audio permissions?
<Amaranth> kuraia: this is ubuntu, he has them unless someone turned them off
<pinkisntwell> what's that?
<Raged> how do i remove the GRUB menu? and let Windows start automatic (not that i don't like UBuntu, it's just i can't use it)
<Vekelar> hello
<Vekelar> i'm back
<kuraia> pinkisntwell,  sudo adduser $USER audio
<Vekelar> somebody stole my nick (i'm victor)
<dabaR> 1-888-Microsoft, heh
<pinkisntwell> but it works from the cli! most other players work too
<thoreauputic> Vekelar: was your nick registered ?
<Vekelar> no, today is the first time i connect in this server
<wickedpuppy> ...
<wickedpuppy> then you might have been stealing other's nick
<Vekelar> i was thinking of registering it, but i think that now it's too late
<Vekelar> wickedpuppy, no, because it was not registered. it was nobody's nick lol
<thoreauputic> Vekelar: well, victor is a pretty common name :)
<Vekelar> is it?
<thoreauputic> Vekelar: sure
<Vekelar> i thought it was just in latin countries
<wickedpuppy> victor hugo ....
<thoreauputic> Vekelar: no, it's an english name too
<Vekelar> wow i didn't know.. i don't know if that's good or bad lol
<dabaR> its just horrible
<Vekelar> hahahha
<Vekelar> lol
<thoreauputic> Vekelar: even has the female form as in "Queen Victoria " :)
<Vekelar> oh yes.....
<Vekelar> that's true
<Vekelar> lol
<Vekelar> and victoria beckham, maybe more famous lol
<thoreauputic> right
<dabaR> or, Doctor Thoreauputic, the lesss known form of the name victor
<Vekelar> talking now about ubuntu...
<thoreauputic> dabaR: I was just pointing out that both forms exist in english :)
<Vekelar> once i broke my apt
<medication> anyone know of a IM client that supports yahoo video?  I'm waiting for gaim 2 to be released (which will merge gaim-vv) but I was curius if there was another solution out there
<Vekelar> i found no solution, so i had to reinstall
<Vekelar> do you know if there is any solution?
<thoreauputic> Vekelar: probably sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Vekelar> it didn't
<Vekelar> the problem was
<thoreauputic> that reconfigures the whole system :)
<dabaR> Vekelar: to what? apt can be broken usually by wrong repository list or other things. for most thngs there is a fix on gnu/linux systems
<Vekelar> that i was downloading and installing sth
<Vekelar> and when it was installing, my battery "died"
<Vekelar> lol
<Vekelar> then i could do nothing
<Vekelar> i needed a package to reconfigure the apt, but i couldn't download anything
<Vekelar> because i needed that package to fix the apt
<dabaR> wget did not workk for downloading?
<thoreauputic> Vekelar: you could have downloaded the package from the archives on another box
<Vekelar> yeah that was sth i didn't think :$
<Vekelar> lol
<Vekelar> or downloading with wget...
<Vekelar> ways to be stupid...
<Vekelar> lol
<dabaR> thoreauputic: ya, but even without that, there are ways to sane dpkkg after breakage like that _and_ theey are shown in the error message.
<thoreauputic> dabaR: of course
<Vekelar> but maybe the dpkg-reconfigure
<Vekelar> the one i tried
<Vekelar> was aptitude --reconfigure or sth
<Vekelar> i don't remember...
<dabaR> Vekelar: come to the chan if you have such issues, and post exact errors, this way its theory.
<xerox> Hi.  Can anybody use dpkg to find in which package there is this file, please?  /usr/share/doc/texmf/latex/latex2e-html/index.html
<Vekelar> yeah.. now i don't have that problem, i was just asking for any solution when that happens
<dabaR> thoreauputic: how come this chan is so quiet in the morning? I guess a lot of people are from north america....
<chrisx1> im from uk:P
<dabaR> xerox: yes, ubotu can.
<thoreauputic> dabaR: I would guess so, yes
<dabaR> wtheck is ubotu?
<Vekelar> what is ubotu?
<Vekelar> a bot?
<dabaR> a kangaroo killed ubotu
<thoreauputic> ubotu is AWOL
<tuyan> ok, using pam_unix2 helps to use blowfish and md5 passwords at the same time..
<thoreauputic> and cafuego isn't around either, I guess
<dabaR> Vekelar: yes the resident one.
<goliat> how can i make mysql server accessible through network?
<thoreauputic> come back ubotu! All is forgiven!
<Phoul> HELP!
<Phoul> PLEASE!
<Vekelar> how does ubotu work?
<Phoul> I cant login!!!!
<thoreauputic> Phazeman: ask a question, and don't shout
<dabaR> Vekelar: when he comes, ask him about usage
<dabaR> and about ask the bot
<Vekelar> Phoul, have you got your root pass?
<Phoul> Yes i can get into root
<dabaR> Phoul: write down your passwords!
<Phoul> I know my passwords
<Vekelar> do a passwd
<dabaR> good, then that is out of the way.
<thoreauputic> Phazeman: then do passwd <username>
<Vekelar> over your user
<Vekelar> and change your pass
<Phoul> When i try to login to either gnome or kde i get a eroor
<Phoul> error
<goliat> help guys I installed mysql using apt but i cant login from a remote pc how can i change that ?
<slumbang> .. what is the root passwd when installing in server mode
<thoreauputic> Phoul: did you read my suh=ggestion?
<Phoul> Change the password
<thoreauputic> *suggestion
<Phoul> How/
<Vekelar> dabaR, i said !help here, but it didn't work
<Tony_Sidaway> Help message
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  Do lithium-ion batteries need to be fully charged before first use?
<thoreauputic> passwd <yourusername>
<dabaR> Vekelar: like we discussed, he is missing.
<Phoul> passwd colin
<Phoul> -_-
<thoreauputic> Phazeman: right, then give a new pass
<Vekelar> yeah, when he was here i did that lol
<Phoul> Im in failsafe teminal because i cant get anywhere
* xester good morning
<medication> ficusplant: that's typically a good idea, but not completely nec.
<dabaR> goliat: did you read the mysql manual? people at #mysql know a whole world more about mysql than we do.
<Phoul> I need to get back into gnome :'(
<thoreauputic> Phoul: then you have root rights and you can do what we told you
<Vekelar> yes
<Vekelar> write passwd colin
<goliat> dabaR, thank you
<Vekelar> and then type a password
<Phoul> thoreauputic: you said login to root right?
<medication> li-ion batteries will develop a charge/use memory over time
<dabaR> slumbang: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<slumbang> .. after I installed "server" mode, took out cd, rebooted, finished install. Now I'm at a login screen. I can't apt-get packages because I didnt set root's passwd
<slumbang> i have the user i made, but he cant apt
<thoreauputic> Phoul: you should have root in rescue mode
<blue-frog> slumbang, sudo apt-get...
<dabaR> Phoul: you said why cant you log in?
<slumbang> but what is root's passwd
<Vekelar> dabaR, good question
<dabaR> slumbang: visit the page.
<dabaR> I always get to the point:)
<blue-frog> slumbang, disabled your passwd is yhe one to use
<thoreauputic> slumbang: there isn't one - use sudo
<Vekelar> lol
<Sp4rKy> hi
<slumbang> lol, k then
<Phoul> Gah i tried to login and it said something like cannot reach x session and it said it had only been on for 10 seconds and i could be relogged ro something
<Phoul> And i tried everything but i cant even get into ion3
<thoreauputic> slumbang: see  wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<goliat> mysql is dead nobody answers
<Madpilot> Phoul: did you see something about .ICEauthority?
<Phoul> Yeah
<dabaR> Phoul: oh, well, if it is or something, then that is fine. go read, write down, and tell us exact error. I usually erase all files under /tmp when that happens.
<thoreauputic> Phazeman: remove the ~/.ICEauthority file
<Phoul> whos ph
<blue-frog> goliat, need to change network in mysql conf
<thoreauputic> bah I meant Phoul
<Phoul> phazeman
<Vekelar> thoreauputic, what is in that file?
<ubuntu> hi
<dabaR> goliat: no, just wait. and read the manual, the part about user administration, that is what they will suggest anyhow. the manual is available with your install somewhere under /usr/share/doc or so, and online at mysql.com or whatever their page is.
<Phoul> thoreauputic: how exactly can i get it working again
<thoreauputic> Vekelar: it's an authority file for ICE
<Phoul> Im in terminal mode and i dont know how to use it well
<Phoul> And im like stuck
<thoreauputic> Phoul:  rm ~/.ICEauthority is a start
<blue-frog> goliat, by default it's only listening on lo
<Vekelar> what is ice?
<dabaR> thoreauputic: if he is logged in as safe mode root, that wont delete his user's ~/.I...
<khalif> Man, i'm about ready to throw this dang laptop out the window!
<thoreauputic> dabaR: good point
* dabaR dances to ice ice baby
<xor-pt> Where can we see all the security updates since the last ubuntu release?
<Phoul> thoreauputic: how do i do that? in terminal mode i only have 1 terminal and its runing irc
<dabaR> khalif: its a learning experience
<thoreauputic> Phoul:  sorry - remove the .ICEauthority file in your home dir
<khalif> I did some more research and came across the mtab file.
<Phoul> thoreauputic: how
<thoreauputic> Phoul: open a new login on tty2  ( alt-F2)
<Phoul> How do i switch?
<Phoul> I never delt with this before
<thoreauputic> or tty3
<dabaR> Phoul: first, did you boot into safe mode?
<khalif> apparently it's a file that lists the file systems and other options to check for when trying to mount a drive or file.
<thoreauputic> I just told you how
<goliat> blue-frog,    is it something related to skipnetwork?
<Phoul> doing altf2 does nothing
<Phoul> And im in failsafe terminal because nothing els works
<thoreauputic> Phoul: you have 6 to choose from - alt-F2, F3, F$ and so on
<blue-frog> goliat, don't know u were asking about mysql, no?
<dabaR> Phoul: do you have a terminal open?
<chrisx1> its ctrl + alt + f2
<JyZ|> Hello
<Phoul> Yes thats how im in IRC
<JyZ|> Hey
<thoreauputic> Phoul: failsafe from the login screen, right?
<chrisx1> Phoul,  its ctrl + alt + f2
<chrisx1> to switch
<JyZ|> How can i play mp3 files on ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> christel: no it isn't if he's in a tty
<chrisx1> JyZ|, xmms?
<goliat> yep
<JyZ|> where i get it?
<dabaR> JyZ|: visit http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ng> JyZ|: see the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<Slartibartfast> hello, could someone tell me how to change virtual desktop using the keyboard?
<thoreauputic> christel: please be accurate if you correct people
<chrisx1> JyZ|, sudo apt-get install xmms
<chrisx1> well that worked for me thoreauputic
<Phoul2> Hey okay what do i do
<khalif> I figured out that I kept getting the HFS+ error message in tail because the mtab file expressed to look for that file system only. So I edited the file to auto and made new mount directories for the flash drive. Then I went intofstab and edited that basically the same way.
<Phoul2> Now im in like this stupid black screen lol
<Madpilot> Slartibartfast: Alt+Ctrl+left or right arrow keys
<thoreauputic> christel: yes itworks, its just not necessary from a tty
<chrisx1> ok
<Phoul2> My god if i dont get this fixed soon im going to be in SO MUCH SHIT
<khalif> Plugged inmy fash drive and I'm still getting error messages! This thing is killing me!
<Phoul2> Can somone please help me :)
<thoreauputic> Phoul: reboot, choose rescue/recovery mode - you should get a root prompt
<dabaR> what does your prompt look like, Phoul2 ?
<Phoul2> What does that do thoreauputic ?
<Phoul2> dabaR: uhh black with white text and blue bars
<thoreauputic> Phoul: it gives you an opportunity to fix the problem :)
<leagris> Slackwise, CTRL+F1 F2 ... if with kde desktop
<Phoul2> But i dont know how to fix it!
<dabaR> Phoul2: I mean, at the end, is it a $ or a #?
<concept10> someone please recommend ad cd to mp3 ripper
<Phoul2> is what dabaR ?
<leagris> concept10, I like grip
<Phoul2> thoreauputic: how do i fix the problem if i dont know what it is
<thoreauputic> Phoul: when you've done what I suggested, at the root prompt type  rm /home/youruser/.ICEauthority
<deFrysk> concept10, sound juicer
<pinkisntwell> how can I play wmv9 in ubuntu?
<dabaR> what is the text of your prompt in a terminal? something like dbernar1@dabar:~$
<concept10> sound juicer included with breezy will not rip to mp3 and I have lame installed
<israel> hablan espaol?
<lucasvo> is there any setting about sound in rythmbox? I have working sound in totem but there isn't any in rythmbox
<Phoul2> ~$
<nadia007> mornin...
<thoreauputic> israel: /join #ubuntu-es
<laszlok> i can see my wireless cards in the device manager, now how can i see it in the network settings?
<dabaR> Phoul2: try rm ~/.ICEauthority.
<vbgunz> Anybody have any idea why I cannot update my Thunderbird plugins?
<israel> hola
<JyZ|> where can i open terminal
<Maifer> shit, i hate dial up
<deFrysk> concept10, then try grip
<thoreauputic> JyZ|: look in applications - accessories
<Maifer> is anyone using xcompmgr?
<leagris> concept10, the best you can to evaluate, is try by yourself and make your own opinion. Il like grip because it is a gtk frontend to cmdlines. Lightweight and onvert to anythng you should need
<JyZ|> found
<nadia007> israel, si quieres hayuda en espanol tienes que ir a :/join #ubuntu-es
<JyZ|> ty :P
<Phoul2> dabaR: done i think
<thoreauputic> Phoul: silence is good :)
<dabaR> Phoul2: alt+ctrl+f7 and try logging in again
<dabaR> thoreauputic: I think he was asking what to do next:)
<Maifer> does anyone use xcompmgr?
<thoreauputic> dabaR: you're probably right :) It's late here ;-)
<nadia007> anyone here have problems with on board nvidia and marvel yukon Gigabit nics?
<Phoul2> dabaR: thank you it worked
<Maifer> don't say marvel yukon if i'm here
<Maifer> lol
<Phoul2> Gah now i dont know how to get back
<Phoul2> What buttons
<Phoul2> ?
<Maifer> nadia007, i had problems with that ethernet card
<dabaR> thoreauputic: dont be a sissy, it's like 3 pm...:-/
<thoreauputic> dabaR: 2 AM here ;)
<Phoul2> dabaR: to go to the session i just logged into what buttons to get back
<leagris> concept10, I launch grip, plug a CDDA, it automaticaly sart ripping, encoding to whatever I like (preferer flac) and automagically write a nice m3u playlyst with all metadata included. When finished, the CD pop out.
<dabaR> Phoul2: get back where?
<dabaR> oh, ya, you are in au, not nl
<nadia007> maifer, did you find a solution?  Is it drivers issue?
<Phoul2> ?
<thoreauputic> Phoul2: be clear please
<Maifer> you are on a toshiba, aren't you?
<Phoul2> Okay to go to this i have to press  alt+ctr+f2
<JyZ|> the media players dont work what is there
<dabaR> Phoul2: you say what buttons. I like the shift keyl
<Phoul2> How do i get back to the session
<nadia007> maifer, no I'm on a MSI motherboard
<thoreauputic> Phoul2: to get back ctrl-alt-F7
<dabaR> Phoul2: I said that above. alt+ctrl+f7. how do you knnow it worked if you did not try, anyhow?
<thoreauputic> or alt-F7 from a tty
<Maifer> mmm i have a toshiba
<Maifer> whose ehternet card is a marvel yukon
<Maifer> with ubuntu breezy
<thoreauputic> Phoul2: take a deep breath :)
<lesshaste>  how can I do a line break inside a \thanks{} command in latex?
<intelikey> just alt+f# in console mode  :)
<quail_linux> thoreauputic: do you live in the eastern states of australia ?
<thoreauputic> quail_linux: yes
<JyZ|> when i try to open mp3 file with rythbox it say There is no steam on this file
<deFrysk> concept10, in sound juicer , help and then select preferences there is a section about howto setup a mp3 profile
<CarinArr> lesshaste, er.. wrong channel?
<Maifer> just after installing ubuntu... ubuntu recognized both lan cards (wifi and ethernet), however, it wasn't able to make them work
<CarinArr> lesshaste, have you tried #latex
<nadia007> maifer, when installing ubuntu it sees it, but when I get it to detect dhcp it can't find anything... have to switch over to the nvidia card.
<lesshaste> CarinArr,yes :(
<quail_linux> thoreauputic: kewl i live in Sth Aust
<vir> bye / thx
<thoreauputic> JyZ|: read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<CarinArr> lesshaste, have you tried \\
<Maifer> yeah, in my laptop, the problem is with the firewire
<lesshaste> CarinArr, yes...it doesn't work
<Maifer> always the firewire
<thoreauputic> JyZ|: you need mp3 support
<Maifer> lol
<concept10> damn, its not working for me.  (grip) cant find the encoder
<dabaR> JyZ|: did you install mp3 support? we told you the URl, I believe.
<phoul> w00t im back in
<nadia007> maifer, I have firewire as well on the motherboard...  don't need it wonder if it would help if I disabled it?
<Maifer> i found the solution by telling the hotplug not to load the firewire controller
<phoul> Is that all i needed to do?
<JyZ|> u mean w32codecs?
<dabaR> phoul: does it all work again?
<thoreauputic> phoul: evidently yes
<CarinArr> some environments in latex are iffy when it comes to linebreaks.. i'm assuming the normal where you make sure you have a blank line in between doesn't work
<concept10> okay, here we go
<Maifer> yeah disable it, and i hope/suppose the lan cards will work then
<nadia007> maifer, hmm..  might try that, seeing if that helps..
<dabaR> JyZ|: xmms or libmad for mp3s. wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<phoul> Yeah dabaR But what was with ICEauthority?
<thoreauputic> JyZ|: no - read the URL I gave you
<pinkisntwell> how can I see the properties of a launcher which is in the applications menu? i mean what file it's launching
<nadia007> maifer, thanks for the heads up.
<dabaR> phoul, I dont know, but good work fixing that one.
<Maifer> nadia007, edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<JyZ|> now installed xnms
<Maifer> and add this: ohci1394
<JyZ|> xmms
<phoul> Lol dabaR you and thoreauputic fixed it not me
<JyZ|> what now
<thoreauputic> phoul: ICEauthority gives authority for inter process communication - it's used mainly by KDE
<phoul> which i dont even have
<phoul> ><
<Maifer> then you'll have to reboot
<JyZ|> what now
<dabaR> phoul: yes, that was a joking comment.
<Maifer> let's see if then works
<thoreauputic> phoul: it can get stuffed if you run apps as root
<phoul> Lol dabaR and thoreauputic thank you so much
<nadia007> maifer, sweet.. thanks
<israel> quien me puede ayudar en espaol
<jah_raztah> is there such a resourse i can use to see the current progress of version 6.04?
<OneSeventeen> I have an ubuntu server and I can only access it from within the same subnet, am I doing something wrong?
<JyZ|> what now i got xmms?
<phoul> I would have been in shit if my mom saw me doing this stuff lol
<phoul> ><
<JyZ|> installed
<jah_raztah> like what is complete/incomplete/in progress
<JyZ|> sudo apt-get install xmms with that command
<Maifer> israel, join #ubuntu-es
<dabaR> phoul: thats nothing, just put $20 on my paypal.
<israel> por favor hableme alguien en espaol
<phoul> Lol i would if i had money
<chrisx1> dabaR, lmfao
<thoreauputic> phoul: if you try to run apps as root in X, that file and .Xauthority can change permisions and lock you out
<nadia007> israel, tienes que cambiar a otro canal, este es solo en ingles, tienes que ir a #ubuntu-es
<dabaR> israel: #ubuntu-es
<JyZ|> dabaR, i installed now xmms (sudo apt-get install xmms) what now?
<Maifer> anybody uses xcompmgr?
<laszlok> i can see my wireless cards in the device manager, now how can i see it in the network settings?
<phoul> thoreauputic, so can i still run things as root?
<jah_raztah> JyZ|, try running the program
<lesshaste> CarinArr,  \thanks{every\protect\\one} :)
<thoreauputic> phoul: never run X apps as root
<dabaR> JyZ|: now run xmms, it is in the apps menu, under sound and video, and it plays mp3s. you will get it to freeze when you strat playing a file. come back and tell me I was right.
<phoul> what are X apps?
<thoreauputic> phoul: if you need to, use gksudo
<JyZ|> ill try
<thoreauputic> phoul: graphical apps
<phoul> Uhh
<phoul> What about synaptic
<Maifer> nadia007, does it work?
<phoul> ...
<phoul> ohh you mean dont login as root
<JyZ|> debaR, the sound is not working :S
<thoreauputic> phoul: when you start synaptic it asks for your password - that's OK
<phoul> Ohh aight
<blue-frog> OneSeventeen, u need to tell ur gateway/computer what route to use for a different subnet
<dabaR> jah_raztah: well, for one, you can read the devel mailing lists, search through launchpad, and google about it a little in general.
<nadia007> maifer, I'm reinstalling ubuntu on my box... it had a serious crash over the weekend due to the nics.
<phoul> Umm when i start konqueror sometimes i do kdesu konqueror for certin things is that okay?
<dabaR> JyZ|: does the program freeze when you press play?
<deFrysk> concept10, i made a screenshot of how to set up soudjuicer for mp3
<pinkisntwell> gmplayer plays sound but mplayer doesn't
<Maifer> lol
<Maifer> good luck
<Maifer> i have to reinstall it soon
<jck> hi can anyone help me configure ubuntu with lvm on raid1
<pinkisntwell> what can i do?
<Maifer> linux isn't able to turn my pc off
<thoreauputic> phoul: if you use kdesu it's OK
<Maifer> :(
<Maifer> it was until yesterday
<phoul> kk thank you
<JyZ|> debaR, nope it plays... but i cant hear ANY sound
<phoul> :D
<JyZ|> debaR, from anywhere
<nadia007> maifer, tell me about
<Maifer> about what?
<dabaR> JyZ|: your whole system has no sound whatsoever?
<thoreauputic> phoul: just don't run for instance " sudo konqueror " or try to run konqueror from a root terminal
<nadia007> maifer, sry just an expression.
<deFrysk> concept10, http://johanvrt.tomaatnet.nl/sound-juicer-mp3.png
<Kibou> are the new nvidia drivers gonna be in the repos soon or should I install them manually?
<phoul> kk
<Maifer> i'm not english, loll
<phoul> Ohh thats what i did then
<JyZ|> debaR, i got soundblast live 24bit sound card?
<phoul> I did sudo konqueor last night before i logged off
<deFrysk> concept10, and make sure to apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<JyZ|> debaR, but here in linux it use  CA0106 (Alsa Mixer)
<thoreauputic> phoul: yes, the result is your authority file gets root permissions - so your user can'tt access it any more
<JyZ|> debaR, strange
<trappist> JyZ|: it wants to use emu10k1
<dabaR> my nick is dabaR
<phoul> umm since i removed that ICE thingy is that a probelm?
<trappist> JyZ|: that way you'll get hardware mixing
<reagleBRKLN> When i copy a large file, my whole system crawls. Yes, dma is turned on. Any suggestions or is this normal for a cp or kio_file to dominate the resources?
<phoul> Like do i need to put it back on?
<thoreauputic> phoul: it regenerates on login
<phoul> Ahh okay
<JyZ|> trappist what shall i do so i get it working ?
<phoul> Thank you thoreauputic :)
<dabaR> phoul: like, dont worry, it will all work out, if it is working.
<KBlacKBoX> hi all
<thoreauputic> phoul: no worries :)
<trappist> reagleBRKLN: a) are you sure dma was successfully turned on?  sounds like your ide controller isn't (fully) supported
<phoul> and dabaR thank you to :D:D
<KBlacKBoX> some one can help me to install the java ?
<phoul> Im just glad you guys was on because i would have had to take off linux is my mom saw that
<JyZ|> trappist, what should i do to get it work propebly?
<phoul> SHe hates it as it is
<intelikey> ubotu ?
<deFrysk> !tell KBlacKBoX about java
<phoul> But if it had a problem
<dabaR> ubotu is missing, deFrysk
<trappist> JyZ|: I don't think ubuntu ships alsaconf, which is kinda lame... that's what I used to use to make sure the right audio drivers were set up
<phoul> Gah
<Madpilot> deFrysk: we're botless ATM
<intelikey> where da bot ?
<reagleBRKLN> trappist: hdparm thinks so, see http://rafb.net/paste/results/tCQk4V82.html
<KBlacKBoX> !tel
<deFrysk> omg :s
<KBlacKBoX> **
<KBlacKBoX> !tell
<KBlacKBoX> yes*
<JyZ|> trappist, :S so i cant get it workin?
<trappist> reagleBRKLN: I'm stuck in a console atm so I'll take your word for it.  you might check dmesg for anything unusual.
<dabaR> http://giannaros.com/breezydebs afaicanremember
<thoreauputic> KBlacKBoX: ubotu is not in the channel
<ko> Vagina Electrica!
<KBlacKBoX> lol
<intelikey> !tell me about utobu
<KBlacKBoX> my english is too bad :(
<thoreauputic> intelikey: waste of time
<trappist> JyZ|: alsaconf is just a frontend.  it can be made to work, but I wouldn't know how off the top of my head without alsaconf.  or, maybe you could download it and build it yourself.  or maybe I'm wrong and it's available :)
<deFrysk> KBlacKBoX, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-java
<intelikey> thoreauputic the bot was ?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: ubotu is currently AWOL :)
<KBlacKBoX> deFrysk merci !
<JyZ|> trappist, Too bad
<OneSeventeen> Is there a way to make my webserver accessable to everyone, not just my subnet?
<deFrysk> <--not a bot
<intelikey> thoreauputic yeah that is what i was asking about /
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: could have fooled me ;-)
<trappist> JyZ|: you could try modprobe -r whateverdriver and modprobe emu10k1
<holycow> what is the ubuntu service called that tries to sync the clock on boot?
<thoreauputic> holycow:  ntpdate
<nadia007> oneseventeen, try http://ubuntuguide.org this is a great guide!
<dabaR> OneSeventeen: is it connnected to the Internet?
<intelikey> holycow ntpd
<deFrysk> nadia no
<holycow> danke, time to remove that
<intelikey> holycow or ntp
<deFrysk> nadia007, its the worst
<JyZ|> trappist, mm u know any emulator i could get steam working (www.steampowered.com)
<dabaR> nadia007: its in fact a horribly outdated and brave guide.
<reagleBRKLN> in anycase the problem doesn't seem to be with the drive performance, it's moving data fast enough,  it just makes everything else go unresponsive
<erUSUL> !ubuntuguide
<trappist> JyZ|: www.transgaming.com
<nadia007> dabar, really...  I've always used it...
<OneSeventeen> dabaR: Yes, the other servers connected to the same switch are viewable globally
<JyZ|> tyy :P
<OneSeventeen> but mine isn't.
<dabaR> erUSUL: ubuntu is not here.
<deFrysk> nadia007, better stop using it ;)
<dabaR> OneSeventeen: does your computer have a global IP address?
<JyZ|> trappist, it cost?
<OneSeventeen> dabaR: yup.
<nadia007> just curious... what's so bad about it?
<intelikey> holycow are you asking what init script runs it ?    if so look in /etc/rcS.d/
<trappist> JyZ|: you can get the cvs version for free
<OneSeventeen> dabaR: I'm just using the IP and subnet mask, do I need to give it the gateway address too?
<thoreauputic> GLOBAL NOTICE: Please do not recommend ubuntuguide.org - it's out of date
<holycow> intelikey, just wanted to remove ntpdate
<dabaR> OneSeventeen: whats the Ip adddress?
<OneSeventeen> 129.24.216.42
<nadia007> kay... that makes sense.
<OneSeventeen> I just added the gateway address and restarted the networking services.
<[A] ndy80> has Firefox 1.5 been introduced in Dapper?
<trappist> thoreauputic: it's a rare treat to see someone spell 'recommend' correctly on the irc
<KBlacKBoX> synaptik I belve in U
<JyZ|> trappist, i cant find url ? to the free one
<dabaR> nadia007: it has the hoary sources.list, and enables backports by default. those are my main beefs with it. It broke my system on the warty>hoary upgrade, and many many other ones that we here fixed(probbably many more, that did not come here) it is not a starter guide in that sense, cause a starter dooes not know better.
<thoreauputic> trappist: heh - I avoided a typo at least :)
<intelikey> holycow i would remove the init script (symlink actually) and keep the ntp (network time protocal) so you can still sync your clock manuelly if you need too.
<OneSeventeen> can someone try going to http://129.24.216.42/ and tell me if it works
<trappist> JyZ|: I'm currently hobbled in a console at the moment or I'd try to help, but it's there
<holycow> intelikey, not a bad idea
<JyZ|> trappist, k
<Vekelar> 15 minutes after my conection hanged up, the nick i had is killed
<Vekelar> 15 minutes later
<absenth> would I be correct in assuming Zen is an open source project similar to Vmware?
<trappist> absenth: sorta, yeah
<crimsun> absenth: Xen?
<Vekelar> is anyone using xcompmgr?
<trappist> yes
<dabaR> OneSeventeen: that Ip address is unreachable from the Internet.
<intelikey> OneSeventeen yep
<trappist> oops
<absenth> trappist, crimsun, Yeah that's it....  explains why I couldn't find the project homepage.
<Vekelar> anybody answers that question, does that mean that anybody is using it?
<Vekelar> transgress, are you using it?
<intelikey> OneSeventeen i got it just fine.
<OneSeventeen> I just now reset the network interfaces, so looks like it needed the gateway address....
<intelikey>                                                         UNM Department of Human Resources
<trappist> Vekelar: you might have better luck asking an actual question about it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
* OneSeventeen smacks his head
<OneSeventeen> okay, thanks for the help.  (and no, that is not the page on the server, but the server is being used to redirect to that page until the new site is up)
<dabaR> OneSeventeen: ya, its just unpingable, but the web service seems to work.
<OneSeventeen> dabaR: thanks
<Vekelar> trappist, lol
<Vekelar> xcompmgr works too slow on my pc
<Vekelar> i've got direct rendering
<Vekelar> do you know why is it?
<trappist> Vekelar: maybe because you have direct rendering :)  atm composite and dri don't work so well together.
<frogz02> no ubotu ?
<Kibou> anyone tried the new nvidia drivers already?
<Vekelar> i thought that having the graphics card working would help...
<intelikey> frogz02 no.   ubotu is MIA
<thoreauputic> frogz02: ubotu has taken a holiday it seems
<GreenCult> buenos dias a todos
<Vekelar> however, i've deinstalled it... i think my laptop doesn't shut down properly because of it
<trappist> Vekelar: it partly depends on your card.  it really, really sucks on my ati card no matter what, and it works ok on my nvidia card as long as I don't try to enable dri/glx
<erUSUL> GreenCult, mejor prueba en #ubuntu-es este canal es en ingles slo
<thoreauputic> Good night all, 2:20 AM is late enough ...
<Vekelar> trappist, incredible...
<Vekelar> my card is an ati radeon 128mb
<trappist> Vekelar: the feature is very young and incomplete
<Vekelar> i can't exlplain myself why it doesn't work..
<JyZ|> how do i get azereus working?
<Vekelar> the solution is forget about xcompmgr
<Vekelar> lol
<trappist> Vekelar: for now, that's probably the best solution
<trappist> Vekelar: also, what video drivers are you using?
<frogz02> JyZ|: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75272
<Vekelar> fgrlx
<holycow> does anyone know if a java deb exists for breezy?  i don't have enough time to build my own ...
<trappist> Vekelar: you might try with the oss ati drivers
<intelikey> holycow yes it does
<olicat> any ideas how i can get syntax highlighting in vim, on breezy?
<holycow> intelikey, googling now :)
<Vekelar> trappist, would you mind telling me how? lol
<Vekelar> could be a good idea
<intelikey> multiverse has it  iirc
<erUSUL> holycow, there are debs but my memory is not as good as ubotu's ;)
<holycow> !java
<intelikey> the bot's on leave
<trappist> Vekelar: change 'fglrx' to 'ati' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and get rid of any fglrx-specific stuff in the 'device' section
<thefish> is it possible to install from a live CD?
<holycow> hehe :)
<trappist> olicat: :syntax on
<holycow> ah well, google loves seveas
<holycow> and so do we
<holycow> :)
<odie5533> How do you search in vim?
<trappist> odie5533: /searchterm
<Seveas> holycow, ?
<jbroome>  /foo
<frogz02> odie5533: /
<intelikey> thefish sure it is.   you might be asking is it easy.  not really no.
<jbroome> n finds the next instance of foo
<odie5533> Is there some advanced vim tut some where? vimtutor is rather short
<Vekelar> olicat, edit /etc/vimrc
<JyZ|> frogz02, where can i download a free game emulator? working one :P
<holycow> Seveas, according to google you have built java debs for us poor folk once again :)
<thefish> intelikey: go on then
<trappist> odie5533: I think I have one or two up at howto.linuxkungfu.org
<Seveas> holycow, really?
<olicat> cheers
<PsychoticAmber> hi everyone o.O im kelpie from the forums
<thefish> its an ftp install?
<Vekelar> odie5533, do a vimtutor in console
<Seveas> I did build java debs this morning
<frogz02> JyZ|: no idea, sry
<holycow> lol Seveas thats the thinkin anyways :)
<Seveas> but they're not linked anywhere :)
<valberg> how do i update from warty warthog (4.10) to breezy badger 5.04 ?
<trappist> ok gonna reboot into this hopefully-fixed dapper, bbiaf
<frogz02> valberg: you need to do a dist-upgrade to hoary - and then to breezy - DONT miss the middle step - google for details
<absenth> is there a guide anywhere for Ubuntu that covers a Soup to Nuts approach to connecting to Wireless lans?
<intelikey> thefish you can use fdisk/cfdisk and setup the new root partition.  then copy the running system to that new partition.  reconfigure a few config files in /etc and blamoh  you've installed.    oh and install a boot loader to start the thing.
<thefish> whats it use, grub?
<erUSUL> valberg, breezy is 5.10 hoary is 5.04. Never tried a two version upgrade at once neither know if it is possible...
<thefish> peh, may be quicker to use install disk
<RATTrigger> Looks kind of busy here
<intelikey> thefish it would be better to use the install disk.
<frogz02> erUSUL: it can't be done - it takes 2 steps
<xslf> valberg: I will be hesitant to upgrade two versions at once. It might be risky.
* RATTrigger requests permission to join the tribe, and asks for warpaint
<adj> this is absurd. why would a auto update from synaptic break my nvidia kernel module
<frogz02> xslf: the docs explicity say not to do it - things will break badly - it takes 2 steps
<thefish> does the livecd not automount anything?
<intelikey> what exactly do you mean "two versions at once"  from 5.4 to 6.4 ?
<Madpilot> RATTrigger: no, this is quiet by #ubuntu standards ;)
<RATTrigger> Good
<adj> !tell me about nvidia
<RATTrigger> Cause I'm ready for anything
<adj> !ubotu tell me about nvidia
<Amaranth> You can't upgrade from warty to breezy, you have to go warty->hoary->breezy
<PsychoticAmber> anyone know how to do an install using the iso from slave drive and installing it to harddrive? i know its possible, just how to go about it i do not know
<frogz02> adj: ubotu is awol - i's a tan his hide when he gets back
<iiki> anyone here use a ati radeon 7000?
<RATTrigger> now in #kubuntu and #blackbox
<JyZ> how can i open Install BIN files?
<intelikey> no way would i even think about upgrading two releases....  fresh install man
<adj> frogz02: it doesnt really matter. im through with this distro and the fucked up repos
<JyZ> ?
<frogz02> JyZ: usually you just run them...
<JyZky> i run em
<iiki> also does anyone know of a good VNC server client that was a GUI interface?
<JyZky> but they dont start...
<iiki> has*
<RATTrigger> radeon is weak. I only use nvidia with OpenGL to play the doom....
<JyZky> blalba Cannot be shown
<rambo3> you have to convert bin files
<thefish> whats the default root pass on livecd?
<JyZky> how where?
<frogz02> adj: as you wish - breezy is very nice though
<MonsieurBon> hello. I just installed vpnc, but there's no vpnc-connect. What can I do about that?
<JyZky> where and how? rambo3
<adj> frogz02: yeh. been running it for the last 4-5 months
<rambo3> search conver bin to iso
<adj> frogz02: and 1 out of 4 upgrades from synaptic breaks sound or video
<rambo3> chunk or something
<intelikey> thefish is there a root password on the live cd ?
<JyZky> say the bin file is a setup
<thefish> intelikey: no idea, i try to su - and it asks for one
<adj> frogz02: which never happened in debian, and sure ashell never happened in slack or my bsd's
<thefish> sudo works without though
<frogz02> adj: so where 2 next? back to debian? or freebsd?
<intelikey> thefish 'whoami'
<Fleischlego> Heya.
<thefish> intelikey: non-root
<adj> frogz02: probably a quick ru at gentoo to see how it is sourcing everything, then i dunno deb or slack
<rambo3> JyZky search  bchunk
<thefish> i dont want to sudo xyz all the time
<intelikey> thefish try 'sudo -'  and see what it tells ya
<JyZky> rambo3 can u find 4 me iam n00b
<xslf> thefish: there is no root user. to open a root teminal, use sudo su -
<thefish> intelikey: help stuff
<rambo3> its in apt
<intelikey> xslf bull roar
<thefish> xslf: thanks
<frogz02> thefish: it's the price u pay for security
<adj> frogz02: its dissapointing though. i hope you guys can get ubuntu to a successfull (marketable) point
<thefish> hehehe
<jck> can anyone help me with lvm and raid?
<JyZky> rambo3 and where is apt :-D
<intelikey> thefish you can do a 'sudo bash'   ?
<MonsieurBon> how do I get vpnc-connect? I installed vpnc, but it says "command not found"
<thefish> intelikey: sudo su - worked fine
<thefish> now to mount lvm?
<frogz02> adj: I'm not on the team - just a casual bystander - would really like to see widespread of any distro though, & atm, ubuntu looks the best bet
<intelikey> same thing....
<thefish> i dont have any lvm stuff under /dev
<thefish> mdadm works on live?
<jck> no moving physical volume to a raid device
<jck> pvmove hangs
<iiki> if anyone is interested in using VNC, get x11vnc using synaptic.  Then you can use the ultravnc viewer to view current X session
<eyequeue> is anyone else haveing trouble with google?     Your client has issued a malformed or illegal request.
<thefish> aah its named differently, volumes are /dev/system/foo
<eyequeue> this is just with "lynx http://google.com/"
<rambo3> JyZky -> go to -> Programs -> add/remove programs -> archive (change to advanced )-> search : bchunk
<frogz02> eyequeue: not recently - probs ur end
<blue-frog> iiki, just use system prefernces remote desktop...
<intelikey> well i'm at the point where this thing will probably hang.  so if i just disappear on ya you know why.....
<iiki> really?
<iiki> haha
<frogz02> eyequeue:  mtu issues? u on dsl?
<JyZky> no results :S
<blue-frog> iiki, it will do what u want without adding a new program..
<eyequeue> frogz02, any idea what would cause that?
<JyZky> it say no resaults
<MonsieurBon> no help here then... :(
<frogz02> ^^
<eyequeue> frogz02, i have adsl, yes, but that's never been a factor before
<jck> i create a phsical volume on a raid device, add it do volume group Ubuntu, and then I try tu use pvmove to free the non raid device
<rambo3> then you need to add repos
<JyZky> rambo it say no result
<xored> as i have installed ubuntu before, i had WinXP running. So i installed Linux as "second" system. Now iqam going to delete Windows. My question is about grub. I`ve installed grub on the partition of WinXP, so if i delete this partition, i would not be ablt to boot, or ?
<JyZky> its added?
<jck> pvmove hangs and leaves a mess
<frogz02> eyequeue: try setting the mtu to 1440 - your isp might have made some changes
<JyZky> :S:S
<eyequeue> frogz02, it also doesn't specify *whay* "request" it considers to be "malformed or illegal" (unhelpfully)
<iiki> amazing
<iiki> where were you like 3 days ago
<eyequeue> frogz02, um, okay, you'll have to help me out here, how do i set mtu in lynx?
<blue-frog> here certainly
<frogz02> eyequeue: the setting u need is in /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider
<adj> xored: you need to remove windows. boot linux from cd, reinstall grub, then reboot from the HD
<eyequeue> frogz02, i don't use ppp here, i have adsl
<iiki> thanks a ton, i really enjoy using a vnc client from the school computers cause they are lame
<adj> anyone on the team here?
<frogz02> eyequeue: add a line: "mtu 1440"
<frogz02> eyequeue: oh - my bad
<adj> or anyone else have an nvidia card stop working after last kernel upgrade?
<eyequeue> frogz02, the file you mentioned does not exist here
<xored> adj:  could i just install grub from my linux right now ?
<frogz02> eyequeue: are you running pppoe?
<seriesx> yes my nvidia card stopped working after an upgrade
<eyequeue> frogz02, no
<adj> xored: if you installed to the MBR, yeh
<seriesx> and that's how it is supposed to be, just reinstall the nvidia driver?
<eyequeue> frogz02, this is wireless here
<blue-frog> yes
<frogz02> eyequeue: oh, and the AP routes to your isp?
<adj> seriesx: dunno.
<xored> adj : No as i installed ubuntu, i`ve installed grub on the first partition. Now i want to install him on the MBR
<xored> adj: how can i do this?
<eyequeue> frogz02, the router (which i don't admin) handles the interaction with the isp, but i do know there is no pppoe involved at all, this is adsl from the telco, not a cablemodem
<adj> xored: i just told you
<frogz02> xored: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst then run 'sudo grub-install'
<eyequeue> frogz02, correct
<intelikey> xored 'grub-install /dev/hda '  assumes ide
<frogz02> eyequeue: low signal problems?
<xored>  iam not sure, but i remeber having problems installing it on the MBR. the linux boot partition is after 8GB on the HDD. Coudl that be a problem ?
<eyequeue> frogz02, no, i don't think so, as i'm here with you :)
<intelikey> xored on older bios's yes it is.
<xored> adj, frogz02 , intelikey : so iam gonnna install it on the MBR of the HDD, not of a specific partition, right ?
<frogz02> eyequeue: shift reload?
<xored> intelikey: no its an new nfroce3
<eyequeue> frogz02, sorry, what's shift reload mean?
<frogz02> xored: /dev/hda is the disk, not a partition
<intelikey> shouldn't be a problem then.
<xored> frogz02: yes sure
<xored> frogz02: iam just asking
<frogz02> eyequeue: if you click 'reload' button while holding 'shift' key - you will clear the browser cache for that page
<eyequeue> frogz02, um, this is lynx, there's no "click" here :)
<frogz02> eyequeue: sometimes the cache copy gets corrupt & needs to be cleared
<frogz02> eyequeue: oh i c - d'oh
<eyequeue> frogz02, ^R does what you seem to mean though, and trying that, i get a fresh copy of the 400 error page here
<intelikey> eyequeue don't ya just love help from a GUI perspective   :)
<eyequeue> intelikey, heh
<eyequeue> intelikey, at least i could translate, once i had a description of the intent :)
<miker> Ladies, gentlemen: Nooby with a question here;
<intelikey> yeah   :)
<miker> Whats the process to update/upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10?
<eyequeue> the catch is, firefox seems to be hosed here at the moment too
<nutter426> is there a known issue with system admin with long passwords (11 characters)?
<frogz02> eyequeue: is  this for all pages/sites?
<Madpilot> miker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<miker> Thanks a ton.
<eyequeue> miker, "apt-get dist-upgrade" after you make the appropriate changes to /etc/apt/sources.list and run 'apt-get update' to source those changes
<frogz02> nutter426: think passwd is ltd to 8 chars
<Madpilot> np
<_jason> ubotu, where art thoumy ubotu
* Madpilot misses the bot...
<intelikey> Madpilot who's box is ubotu on anyway?
<nutter426> that to me intelikey?
<frogz02> miker - make sure to install the meta pkgs 1st - ubuntu-base & ubuntu-desktop
<eyequeue> frogz02, ubuntu.com seems error-free here, just google being bad to me
<thefish> nutter426: there should not be a problem, not sure what crypt ubuntu uses, but it will be at least 254 chars
<intelikey> mutter426 nosir
<Madpilot> intelikey: cafeugo's (sp?)
<intelikey> ah
<frogz02> eyequeue: well I'd say that nails it as a google problem....
<Royce> i am tying the livecd, i cannot access the internet through firefox in x, but I can ping outside net addresses, any clues?
<intelikey> and that whole server is offline atm
<eyequeue> frogz02, yes, but of course, like so many, my world involves needing google for info ... and somehow *others* aren't having this trouble with google now? :(
<nutter426> the reason i ask is because i was in yesterday asking about "child exited with 1 status" and was told it was a password error, but i can run synaptic as root, and it works fine, but when i have to type my password into an automatic pop-up i have troubles. my password is 11 letters
<frogz02> Royce: can you 'nslookup www.yahoo.com' ?
<frogz02> eyequeue: maybe try closing lynx & restarting?
<eyequeue> frogz02, if you can reach google, can you find me an email addy there to write to to ask them to repair things?
<rambo3> nutter436 , did you make root account?
<Royce> frogz02: yes, it returns sveral ip's
<eyequeue> frogz02, i tried that before coming here, tried everything i could think of before asking for help actually :)
<_jason> Royce, have you tried a different browser?
<frogz02> eyequeue: google already know their servers have a problem ;)
<intelikey> mutter426 there is no known issue with passwords upto 32 chars
<eyequeue> frogz02, oh, i thought someone said google was fine, it was just me, okay now i'm confused
<intelikey> rambo3 every linux system has the root account.
<frogz02> eyequeue: that error 400 u see is thrown by the server - the server will post it to syslog, & their noc will flag it, I'm guessing
<eyequeue> frogz02, aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
<nutter426> rambo: yes, i have a root account we both share the same password
<frogz02> eyequeue: google has a huge server farm - there might be a problem just on one server
<nutter426> any other ideas why i would have problems on 2 different machines with the same passwords?
<eyequeue> frogz02, now to just hope that a site with the volume of google.com cares about single instances of 400s :)  i'm thinking they'd only care if 90% of hits weer affected or something :/
<frogz02> eyequeue: also, would be interesting if you've tried other, unrelated queries
<nutter426> in case it matters, my laptop is running hoary (updating to breezy as we speak) and my desktop has a fresh install of breezy
<Royce> looks like google is the only page I can't load, nm
<eyequeue> frogz02, well, i hadn't even gotten to the feeding-it-a-query stage yet, just trying to get connected TO http://google.com/ to get that line on which to type the query, spits the 400 error
<intelikey> nutter426 all i can say is change the password and test it.  then you will know if that is the cause.
<Royce> looks like other people are talkin bout that too
<eyequeue> Royce, you have google troubles too??  i get 400's from them at present
<frogz02> eyequeue: www.google.com ?
<nutter426> time for a noob moment... whats the best way to change a password?
<Royce> i cant connect at all, i can ping em
<Madpilot> google.com & google.ca both work here
<rambo3> i was think of enabled root account , intelikey
<eyequeue> frogz02, i've never added the www. before, let me try
<frogz02> nutter426: passwd
<Royce> everything else works though
<nutter426> ty frogz
<Madpilot> nutter426: System menu -> Admin -> Users & groups
<slumbang> from a console install, what do I need to install for fluxbox
<intelikey> rambo3 it is enabled.   it just doesn't have a password set atm.
<eyequeue> frogz02, that still spits 400, oh well
* slumbang misses xchat's one-color-per-nick option
<frogz02> eyequeue: seems Royce has something similiar - the plot thickens
<Royce> this is a live install
<xored> intelikey: (hd0)   /dev/sda
<eyequeue> frogz02, Royce and eyequeue can't go google, but Madpilot can, sigh
<Royce> google works fine on this pc, same network
<xored> intelikey: thats in my device.map now, after i did a grub-install sda
<rambo3> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<slumbang> trying to apt-get install kde is 485 packages
<intelikey> rambo3 every time you use sudo, you use the root account.
<xored> intelikey: is that ok for grub installed on the MBR od the HDD sda ?
<eyequeue> google.ca too :(  btw, i tried omitting the trailing slash on a whim, but it still fails
<slumbang> the /etc/resolv.conf is b0rken?
<intelikey> xored yes  /dev/sda   <--- that would be an scsi interface.
<eyequeue> Royce, so you have multiple machines, some of which can hit google and some of which can't? what's unique about the omes that fail?  that they are ubuntu boxen? :(
<xored> intelikey: yes and no. Its a SATA-IDE but this doesnt matter. so i try a reboot now, thank you
<eyequeue> s/omes/ones/
<Royce> unly this ubuntu box can't see google
<Royce> *only
<eyequeue> Royce, and only this ubuntu box can't hit google (though i don't have others here to try with, oh well)
<Madpilot> Royce: you've got other computers there that can get thru? same net connection?
<intelikey> xored or usb or sata   but each of those using the scsi interface layer
<Royce> yes, same router
<lucaas> what coomand can i use to see command network usage?
<lucaas> not ifconfig
<intelikey> nmap ?
<eyequeue> okay, this is bizarre ... i DO have a not-current-woody machine here, fired it up, connected to it and IT CAN hit google okay with lynx :((((  JUST THE UBUNTU box can't hit google :(  and yes, samr net connection
<Royce> im using breezy badger
<eyequeue> Royce, so i guess we just confirmed it to be an UBUNTU problem :(
<nutter426> i'm back :(
<nutter426> i'm not even getting the password prompt at the moment
<eyequeue> Royce, this (failing) box is also breezy
<intelikey> fellas this pinguin can access google.com without error.  so it is a ub issue and not a network issue.
<eyequeue> intelikey, though i'm not changing from ubuntu :) do you like pinquin?  i presume that's a distro
<Royce> eyequeue: you live or installed?
<eyequeue> Royce, installed
<jgrieves> hello
<eyequeue> Royce, you?
<jgrieves> how do i convert UTC to local central time here in states?
<Royce> eyequeue: live
<Kyral> CST is UTC - 6 hours
<eyequeue> jgrieves, i think CST (not CDT) is a 6 hour offset
<bart_> it is..
<intelikey> eyequeue 'pinguin' is a refferance to 'tux' the linux mascot.    pinguin = linux sysetm
<jgrieves> so UTC 13:00
<Kyral> becomes CST 7 AM
<jgrieves> mmmk
<Royce> eyequeue: playin with an old laptop, thought all the net didnt work cause i never try anything but google as a test
<jgrieves> thanks
<eyequeue> jgrieves, but if your box is set to UTC, type this command at console:  "TZ=CST6CDT date" (with that space in there) and it will print things in CST for that one command
<eyequeue> Royce, lol, similar here, i consider google.com indicative of "the outside" almost anywhere i test :)
<jgrieves> 10:08:05
<jgrieves> sounds about right
<qsrv> are there any other things (ones not mentioned in gnome's help) that I could do to improve the performance?
<Kyral> Prelink
<jgrieves> eyequeue thanks,
<Kyral> !tell qsrv about prelink
<jgrieves> eyequeue what is taht saysing 6 hours off?
<eyequeue> Royce, oh, and not that it is a factor, but this is a laptop too ... any chance yours is wireless?
<Kyral> ubotu tell qsrv about prelink
<Kyral> ....where is hte bot?
<Royce> eyequeue: it is but ubuntu didnt see the broadcom card, using wired
<eyequeue> jgrieves, okay, consider UTC as being the time it is in london, england right now (but without any summer/winter time changes) ... that's about 6 hours from where you are locally now
<intelikey> Kyral cafugo's server is off line atm.
<Kyral> ah
<jgrieves> gotcha
<eyequeue> jgrieves, i'm in EST5EDT btw, so you're an hour from here
<bart_> eg?
<bart_> wrong
<Royce> eyequeue: had the same issue yesterday as well on a nicer box, though i never tried any other sires i'm sure they worked
<mistik1> Can one of you guys tell me what version of  the quota package is in the latest Ubuntu and maybe if it supports JFS?
<eyequeue> Royce, okay, so the wireless aspect isn't the problem then, we at least know that
<Royce> eyequeue: i cant believe theres any chance we stand alon
<eyequeue> mistik1, Filename: pool/main/q/quota/quota_3.13-1_i386.deb
<eyequeue> mistik1, not installed here, so i can't tell you about support/performance though, sorry
<mistik1> thanks
<stratovarius> hey all
<stratovarius> who can help me to play midi files on ubuntu?
<stratovarius> i wanna use kguitar but it says me
<stratovarius> stratovarius ho installato kguitar ma mi da questo errore kguitar: cannot create MIDI Scheduler
<stratovarius> stratovarius kguitar: ERROR opening MIDI device / Music can't be played
<mistik1> eyequeue: I think that version supports JFS iirc
<eyequeue> cool
<intelikey> :)
<stratovarius> kguitar: cannot create MIDI Scheduler kguitar: ERROR opening MIDI device / Music can't be played (sorry those are the errors)
<mistik1> Is there a safe upgrade method from debian-3.1 to Ubuntu current?
<mistik1> maybe some docs somewhere?
<Kyral> mistik1: It would be interesting
<intelikey> bbl
<Royce> anybody else having google issues w/ breezy?
<Kyral> the procedure is known, but its by no means foolproof
<rambo3> you mean downgrade
<Kyral> 3.1 is Sarge right?
<eyequeue> Royce, so what i think we know so far:  this is a problem only with breezy badger, and this is something that happens with google.com, but not ubuntu.com ... not surprising that google has some non-boring aspects to their servers i guess
<mistik1> yea
<OneSeventeen> is it possible to use the Ubuntu Live CD to change the root password of another linux computer?
<crankshaft> where's the ubotu? i haven't been here for a while...
<crankshaft> need to get url for samba tutorial
<Kyral> Breezy is just ahead of Sarge I think
<Agrajag> OneSeventeen: yeah, just mount the root partition of the other system, chroot into it, and run passwd for root
<stratovarius> does nobody here use kguitar?
<Royce> eyequeue: i guess it would have to be a compatability issue on googles end, but I cant imagine them being incompatable w/ anything
<mistik1> I keep running into issues with this debian install
<mistik1> like needing quota support for JFS
<nutter426> :'( this is such a pain in the ass
<spola> Royce, tried deleting cookies/cache/... ?
<XiCillin> anybody try ubuntu on amd64 x2?
<eyequeue> mistik1, Kyral, i'm going to guess that installing things like the meta-package "ubuntu-desktop" might be a big factor in helping "most" of the gotchas in a debian->ubuntu transition
<Kyral> eyequeue: it would be more like Debian still uses XFree86 and Ubuntu uses XOrg
<Royce> spola: this is a live install, but what is the command, just for kicks
<Kyral> so X will be removed and reinstalled
<mistik1> X is of no consequence on this machine
<nutter426> i can't get into synaptic at all
<mistik1> Its a server not a desktop
<Kyral> nevermidn then lol
<eyequeue> Kyral, i'm hoping ubuntu-desktop has a dependency on the xorg stuff, but i'm no gui expert at all here
<Kyral> ubuntu-desktop installs everything that a fresh install would
<Royce> mail.google.com is also unreachable, but similarl pingable
<spola> i had a problem with getting google to load (on FF) that went away after i deleted cookies n cache. if you can ping google i'd try that first (not sure how to do it in lynx tho)
<sadap> ups,
<jgrieves> Royce have u tried with another computer?  i have that problem with my router sometimes
<jgrieves> Royce usually w/ wireless card
<sadap> any one speak spanish
<mistik1> eyequeue: BTW, I have to do all this on a machine 1000 miles away :)
<eyequeue> Royce, i've not tried gmail via lynx, i think that requires javascript, doesn't it?  (my firefox is hosed here, but thunderbird is the way i usually interact with gmail)
<Kyral> sadap: #ubuntu-es
<sadap> tanks, is obiusly
<OneSeventeen> Agrajag: do I just create a directory, type mount /root /newfolder, then how do I chroot into it?
<eyequeue> mistik1, heh, been there don't that, AND been bitten :)  if ever you upgrade sshd, ssh OUT, then back IN, before dropping your current connection :)  that's the only tidbit of advice i'd offer
<spola> hehe ... ajax on lynx, *good luck*
<mistik1> eyequeue: Oh for sure
<XiCillin> breezy badger has SMP right?
<Royce> jgrieves: yes, other pc's on the same router have no issue, other pc's with this install develop them
<Kyral> XiCillin: yell
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> yes even :P
<eyequeue> spola, is gmail and google on ajax?  is that perhaps why we can't get to it from breezy?  (trying to determine the causative factor)
<Kyral> you have to install the kernel package
<jgrieves> Royce mmmk :) is one wireless and hte other wired?
<XiCillin> cool thanks i'm getting the amd64 x2 4800+
<Kyral> linux-686-smp or linux-k7-smp
<vbgunz> Anybody have any idea why I cannot update my Thunderbird plugins?
<xslf> OneSeventeen: chroot /newfolder
<Royce> spola: cleared the cache and cookies, no luck
<spola> gmail yes, google search no
<jgrieves> Royce just out of curioucity
<XiCillin> needed ubuntu to wokr
<Kyral> XiCillin: Eh I dunno if SMP is on 64 bit
<Kyral> it will work mind you
<Royce> jgrieves: wired, live didnt recognise the wireless in here
<eyequeue> jgrieves, my "bad" google-connector is wireless, but his is wired
<Kyral> but SMP won't be fully utilizied
<Kyral> any 64bit guys wanna help me :P
<jgrieves> eyequeue was talking to Royce, not sure what you're refering to :)
<XiCillin> kyral, waht? so your saying ubuntu will be 64 bit on my amd but it wont use smp?
<Royce> jgrieves: we are having identical issues
<jgrieves> Royce ok, sorry, your proble is one i have wiht my netgear router a lot
<Kyral> XiCillin: if there isn't a SMP kernel
<Kyral> I think there is
<joe_> hello all
<Kyral> but I'm not 100% sure
<eyequeue> Royce, btw, my ipw2200 wireless (centrino) was sensed fine with livecd here, after you get things working for you, please consider writing up a bug report about your wireless/livecd troubles, so it can be fixed for future releases :)
<Agrajag> OneSeventeen: chroot /mnt/whatever /bin/bash (as root)
<jgrieves> Royce i can ping anything, no http connections though
<Stonekeeper> hi. Has anyone ever experienced the sound slowing down? All the desktop stuff now plays at half the speed!!! How can I fix this?
<Royce> jgrieves: my router is an actiontech, all other sites seem to werk
<Kyral> you could always roll your own
<jgrieves> Royce sounds like that is not your problem thourgh
<Kyral> which is fun actually :D
<OneSeventeen> Agrajag: is there a default root password for the live CD?
<Stonekeeper> Stuff played through a browser is oj
<eyequeue> jgrieves, Royce and i are the two here that are getting errors from google only with ubuntu :)
<Stonekeeper> ok
<jgrieves> eyequeue gotcha :)
<jgrieves> eyequeue everything else runs fine?
<spola> rolling your own kernel is easy ... start with a stock kernel and keep removing things untill it no longer boots :p (make sure to keep a stock kernel in grub tho)
<eyequeue> jgrieves, well, others told me it was google's problem not mine, but it seems Royce and i have it *ony* with ubuntu boxen on our lans, not with non-ubuntu
<Kyral> spola: LOL
<Agrajag> OneSeventeen: no, there's no password for the ubuntu account and it has full sudo priveleges I think
<Manu> hi
<Kyral> Its true though lol
<xslf> OneSeventeen: no. root is disabled. To open a root session, type sudo su
<Manu> any german here?
<tanner> hello
<OneSeventeen> xslf: thanks
<Seveas> xslf, eek
<Manu> need some help ;)
<Seveas> sudo -i
<Kyral> Manu: #ubuntu-de I THINK
<Seveas> not sudo su
<OneSeventeen> Agrajag: cool, just noticed that
<tanner> waassssup
<Stonekeeper> can i change the sound settings or do i need to re-install?!?!
<eyequeue> jgrieves, well, my firefox is hosed, but that *is* a local issue :)  but i can connect fine to ubuntu.com with lynx, but google.com gives me a 400 error
<spola> also, disable loadable module support and compile everything in
<Royce> i guess i can live w/o google, but itll be hard
<Kyral> spola: lol I did that
<Kyral> before
<jgrieves> eyequeue have u tried tracert?
<xslf> Seveas: eek?
<spola> Royce, try scroogle :p
<eyequeue> xslf, OneSeventeen, "sudo -s" to get a root session in ubuntu, typically
<Agrajag> OneSeventeen: then if you chroot while root, you retain full root privielges on the other system and should be able to run passwd and change root's password without knowing what it is currently
<Manu> cool thaks
<spola> http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/scraper.htm
<Kyral> then for some reason auto loading for the NVidia Module died
<jgrieves> tracepath rather
<jasmuz> Guys im trying to setup Amarok in Ubuntu under GNOME, and it says it didnt find the proper sound server, even i installed amarok-aRTS
<FlimFlamMan> i have a dell inspiron 4000 notebook with windows xp on it.  is it possible to install ubuntu dual-boot on this machine?  i will be using this to do a presentation on ubuntu at work.
<eyequeue> jgrieves, traceroute?  i get a 400 error back, so i presume i get through to the site
<OneSeventeen> so how do I mount /root from the hard drive to the temporary filesystem?  I created a folder /mnt/tr/ now I want to mount /root from /hda  to /mnt/tr ?
<Kyral> You need the ESD/ALSA plugin
<Kyral> FlimFlamMan: yes
<jgrieves> oh a 400
<jgrieves> firefox or lynx?
<spola> Kyral, lol @ "for some reason"
<tanner> hello
<Agrajag> OneSeventeen: what partition is / on?
<FlimFlamMan> Kyral, how do i repartition without losing the existing OS?
<jgrieves> oh
<jgrieves> firefox hosed
<OneSeventeen> Agrajag: not positive, is there a way I can view my partition table?
<Agrajag> if it's hda1, you'd mount mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/tr
<Kyral> FlimFlamMan: shrink the NTFS partition using PartitionMagic or GParted on the LiveCD
<Royce> spola: joke or not a .com?
<xslf> OneSeventeen: sudo fdisk -l
<eyequeue> jgrieves, running tracepath now, btw, what is it, it's new to me :)
<Kyral> but there is always a risk
<Agrajag> OneSeventeen: uh, fdisk -l /dev/hda I think
<Kyral> with partitioning
<jgrieves> traces path to a network host discovering MTU
<jgrieves>        along this path
<Kyral> so I can't tell you 100% that nothing will FUBAR
<spola> Royce, its made by peeps who are terrified google might be tracking them but it returns the same results so ...
<FlimFlamMan> Kyral, thanks
<eyequeue> jgrieves, the pertinent 2 lines seem to be:  9:  so-3-0-0--0.er01.asbn.eli.net (207.173.115.110)      asymm 10 122.632ms
<eyequeue> 10:  no reply
<jgrieves> eyequeue u should get to around 17 with google
<Kyral> Just SHRINK NTFS
<Kyral> don't move/delete it
<Royce> scroogle werks just fine
<eyequeue> jgrieves, implying that at the distant border of eli.net it falls off the face of the net?
<joe_> Can someone help?  Sound plays fine, but Rythymbox says all my mp3 files aren't valid audio streams, but they played fine in Winhoes.
<OneSeventeen> I would guess / is on hda6
<jgrieves> eyequeue yeah remember the world si flat
<jgrieves> eyequeue one sec let me try with lynx
<Agrajag> ok so mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/tr
<Agrajag> and see if that's it, and if so chroot /mnt/tr /bin/bash
<eyequeue> jgrieves, here's the 2 pertinent lines from traceroute, not tracepath, btw:  7  ge-1-0-0--0.er01.chcg.eli.net (207.173.115.138)  68.188 ms  67.787 ms  67.978 ms
<eyequeue>  8  core1-2-2-0.ord.net.google.com (206.223.119.21)  68.123 ms  68.642 ms  69.056 ms
<jgrieves> eyequeue i get 400 too :)
<Royce> eyequeue: i havent been watching your conversation, any developments?
<spola> joe_, installed support for mp3's yet? if not go google it
<jgrieves> Alert!: HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request
<jgrieves> does lynx support java script ?
<eyequeue> jgrieves, meaning traceroute goes past eli to google, and tracepath stops after eli.net
<OneSeventeen> Agrajag: thanks!
<Kyral> joe_: Beep Media Player supports MP3s out of tthe box
<jgrieves> eyequeue probably just firewalls on googles end
<eyequeue> Royce, nothing that seems to be a cure yet, but tracepath doesn't hit google whereas traceroute does, if that's of interest
<joe_> you mean it doesn't come with it?  What sort of simple user friendly of that?  Thanks.
<RockyBurt> i'm sure this has been asked a million times, but does anyone have a firefox 1.5 deb available?
<jgrieves> eyequeue I tried with lynx and am getting 400's
<spola> thats the one thing i hate about ubuntu its their retarded view on non-free formats ... if Suse can do it out of the box, so should ubuntu
<PerryJr> hello
<eyequeue> RockyBurt, lol, i'd suggest googling for it, but ... no google working, heh
<zdh> hi all
<PerryJr> dootoodoo
<jgrieves> eyequeue but works fine with firefox
<Agrajag> spola: Suse costs money for a reason
<spola> eyequeue, then scroogle.org it!
<RockyBurt> eyequeue: i've been googling all morning (google.ca) in fact
<nutter426> i can't do any admin stuff :(
<Kyral> spola: read the RestrictedFormats wikipage for the explination
<tanner> hey
<PerryJr> hey tanner
<PerryJr> wassup
<tanner> perry
<xslf> eyequeue: he can use other search engines :-)
<jgrieves> eyequeue doesn't google use javascript on main page?
<tanner> wassssuuuppppp
<PerryJr> hey alexis
<alexisc> hello
<tanner> lexis
<alexisc> tanner
<monicam> heey
<eyequeue> jgrieves, well, iirc, your firefox-> google doesn't really go to google.com, does it?  doesn't it append some "hey, i'm special, i'm firefox" stuff to the url?  a modrewrite on the client end heh
<tanner> thats wat ur new name is.... lexis
<RockyBurt> i found the ubuntu wiki page describing how to setup firefox 1.5 with a link to building a deb, but resulting deb doesn't install ...
<alexisc> ok sounds good
<tanner> pfff
<spola> yeah i read it .... maybe someone should build guerilla-ubuntu n distribute thru the warez scene
<monicam> i love ligers :>
<Kyral> There will never be an official package
<jgrieves> eyequeue yeah seems to be fine though, www.google.com works fine over here on firefox, not on lynx
<eyequeue> jgrieves, i've used lynx with google for years, not sure ... but the no-gui-for-me package "surfraw" has a google method that it seems to think works with lynx  (and experience with it has always been fine)
<pierro> will firefox 1.5 be in the official breezy depot ?
<Agrajag> pierro: no
<topyli> RockyBurt: i found things pretty easy when i just installed it in /opt and used the diversion
<pierro> ok.
<jgrieves> eyequeue *shrugs*
<Royce> does kubuntu have a live distro, ii could try konqueror then
<Agrajag> It'll be in dapper though
<RockyBurt> topyli: yeah, i may end up going that route, but i hate installing non-deb stuff :/
<eyequeue> RockyBurt, "won't install"?  maybe we can help with that part.  what errors?
<jgrieves> eyequeue default install of my lynx gave sthe same 400
<Kyral> Royce: yes
<jgrieves> eyequeue didn't they recently change their search page to be personalized?  go directly to google.com/ig
<nutter426> i get the password entry box, and thats it
<_jason> jgrieves, I had that problem too, a google search gave me this but I haven't tried it yet: http://tux.oclug.on.ca/pipermail/oclug/2004-May/038971.html
<eyequeue> pierro, dapper is breezy's successor, expect to see 1.5 or later in dapper
<nutter426> noone had any experience of system admin stuff failing to load then?
<RockyBurt> eyequeue: its a messed up deb problem (i know a little about building debs) ... the exact error is, "mv: cannot stat `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/defaults.ini': No such file or directory"
<jgrieves> _jason ok forwarding to eyequeue
<Kyral> Dapper don't use right now
<topyli> RockyBurt: i agree, but the diversion helps a little (dpkg will think firefox is installed)
<nutter426> when will dapper be out?
<Kyral> still in devel
<jgrieves> eyequeue may i suggest http://tux.oclug.on.ca/pipermail/oclug/2004-May/038971.html
<jgrieves> :)
<Kyral> April 2006
<Kyral> FF 1.5 will most likely be backported
<RockyBurt> is dapper ready enough for those on the bleeding edge to be able to use it? or is it far too unstable ?
<_jason> jgrieves, sure, wasn't really following the conversation :)
<eyequeue> jgrieves, both ig and ig/ give me 400s as well here
<Ng> RockyBurt: if you need to ask, the answer is no ;)
<jgrieves> RockyBurt no, kernel is bust and xorg is still fighting to stay alive
<RockyBurt> lol
<Kyral> RockyBurt: if you are ready to handle things randomly breaking then go for it
<jgrieves> eyequeue *shrugs* that page might help if it opens in lynx :)
<topyli> RockyBurt: we just heard today from someone who installed it that it's broken and doesn't go online :)
<nutter426> FF 1.5 is fine on windoze, i've been using it since beta, and i'm now on RC2
<FlimFlamMan> this laptop is a PIII 500 with 256MB.  will it run ubuntu acceptably?
<RockyBurt> i used to run debian unstable for several years (i never ran a single stable debian version)... was able to cope with the occassional breakage
<topyli> RockyBurt: might be fixed tomoroow of course :)
<Chousuke> FlimFlamMan: depends what you call acceptable. :)
<Chousuke> +on
<jgrieves> topyli network thing isn't to hard to fix
<selinium> FlimFlamMan, yes but I would consider xubuntu
<Chousuke> FlimFlamMan: it has enough RAM to run GNOME
<jgrieves> topyli with transfer over to xorg a lot of mice work broken :)
<slumbang> how do i search the packages to find a specific file i'm looking for
<jgrieves> topyli xorg 7 that is
<topyli> RockyBurt: ubuntu's development versions are more like experimental than unstable
<FlimFlamMan> Chousuke, at a level of performance that you'd want to present to people that haven't really used linux/ubuntu before  :-)
<Chousuke> FlimFlamMan: but as selinium said, consider cubuntu :)
<Chousuke> xubuntu*
<RockyBurt> topyli: more liking debian 'testing' perhaps? i always found that a tad bit too unstable ;)
<jgrieves> topyli i have to say i a ma big fan of the new splash screen, i laughed for a long time
<xslf> FlimFlamMan: Althugh it can run Gnome, I would use XFCE on such a laptop
<eyequeue> jgrieves, it seems the summary of that is "the box has too many apps on it"?
<khalif> Hey guys, great new: I saved a bunce of money by switching to geiko!
<selinium> .msg ubotu xubuntu
<Kyral> .....
<selinium> msg ubotu xubuntu
<Kyral> Ubotu isn't here right now
<rambo3> fluxbox
<jgrieves> eyequeue __jason pointed that out
<khalif> Nah, i finally got my USB flash drive to work!
<selinium> arghh
<khalif> :)
<eyequeue> jgrieves, i do note this is a RECENT breakage with lynx, so i hope that google undoes whatever insanity they recently did :(
<jgrieves> eyequeue i am not quite sure what to tell you except to google :)
<topyli> jgrieves: i'll upgrade after gnome releases 2.14, not before :)
<eyequeue> jgrieves, lol
<jgrieves> topyli  good call :)
<topyli> selinium: use / to give irc commands :)
<pierro> is there a firefox 1.5 package for ubuntu breezy yet (backport) ?
<robotgeek> !firefox1.5
<khalif> I have another problem now. I'm trying to compile a cvs file and I got an error that says I need autoconf.pl 2.53 or newer
<eyequeue> Royce,  http://tux.oclug.on.ca/pipermail/oclug/2004-May/038971.html ... *if* your problem was using lynx ... if it was using firefox, please let me know
<Kyral> robotgeek: No Bot :P
<topyli> jgrieves: yeah, that's what i did before and all was well. the ubuntu preview releases on the same day
<jgrieves> no obutu
<_jason> ubotu is gone, search the forums pierro you will find a sticky about the firefox backport
<robotgeek> Kyral: ugghh, where's cafeugo
<nutter426> this is driving me crazy :'(
<Royce> i hope goole fixes whatever this issue is, thanx for the help guys, if its still down in a few then i'll be back askin the same questions,  again thanx
<topyli> jgrieves: might have something to do with "some" notorious gnome people on the ubuntu team :)
<jgrieves> Royce good luck
<robotgeek> pierro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<eyequeue> Royce, agreed, if google changed something, they'd better revert
<khalif> I checked the branches on www.kde.org and the last autoconf file that the have was made like two months ago.
<Royce> eyequeue: i was tryin firefox
<jgrieves> topyli haha most likely
<eyequeue> Royce, okay cool then, you had the problem in firefox, not in lynx, so this is something else
<Royce> is lynx even installed by default, i tried it but couldnt find it
<khalif> Is there a way that I can find a newer version of that file?
<jgrieves> Royce no, apt-get install lynx
<eyequeue> come to think of it lynx ON WOODY does connect lust fine to google :(
<pierro> thanks guyz
<eyequeue> so this isn't specifically a lynx/google issue, this is a breezy/google issue, as far as i can see so far
<_jason> eyequeue, possible a lynx in breezy issue?
<eyequeue> i just wish it were happenening to all breezy users, so it would be easier to diagnose
<Kyral> eyequeue: thats mean
<Holly> Hi
<Holly> jemand hier der deutsch spricht?
<eyequeue> _jason, no, unfortunately.  Royce had that problem with breezy and firefox
<deFrysk> !de
<deFrysk> shit
<Kyral> Holly: #ubuntu-de
<eyequeue> Kyral, nah, just looking for clarity, not looking to harm breezy users :)
<FlimFlamMan> Kyral, is gparted on the breezy installer cd?
<deFrysk> Holly, try /j #ubuntu-de
<rambo3> lynx http://www.google.com -> Warning!: HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request
<Kyral> FlimFlamMan: LiveCD
<FlimFlamMan> ok
<nutter426> is it possible a reinstall of breezy would allow me to get into the admin stuff on the system menu?
<RockyBurt> wow, firefox 1.5 on ubuntu is  waaaay faster than standard ubuntu firefox
<_jason> eyequeue, I'm gonna try the suggestion in that link about having too many programs listed in some file for lynx... I bet that resolves it
<RockyBurt> perhaps its because of not as many extensions installed
<Kyral> Epiphany > Firefox ;P
<Shadowline> wow, theres a linux driver for the Airport Extreme out now!!
<deFrysk> RockyBurt, 1.5 is faster, period
<Kyral> Deer Park > Epiphany > Firefox ;P
<deFrysk> RockyBurt, also in dapper the firebird is faster
<eyequeue> _jason, if you do manage to get a change from broken to working, can you file the bug whereever you think best?  lynx?  (i think it's a google thing myself, but they'd be more likely to listen to "ubuntu" than me, plus that, i go in the hospital tomorrow
<XiCillin> kyral, i looked around but i didn't see anything that said ubuntu doesn't have SMP on 64-bit
<XiCillin> hopefully they do anybody know?
<Kyral> XiCillin: packages.ubuntu.com and search for SMP in the AMD64 arch
<XiCillin> alrgithy
<phiqtion> nalioth: busy?
<Kyral> I can't search because I'm using x86 and don't have access to the AMD64 repos
<_jason> eyequeue, I'll do that, I have class right now but later tonight I'll try this
<_jason> eyequeue, hospital D:  hope you feel better
<eyequeue> now, after all this, how do imanage to recall *why* i was trying to look something up on google anyway?  what was i trying to fix before this google-breakage distracted me, lol
<XiCillin> kyral: kernel-headers-2.6.11-9-amd64-k8-smp :-)
<eyequeue> _jason, thanks man, and good luck in class :)
<XiCillin> they do SWEET!
<gi2k15> How can I see kernel's version?
<roberto_> Good morning, how to i make myself root in ubuntu? su doesn't seem to be working by default
<holycow> uname -a
<deFrysk> uname -r
<gi2k15> Thnaks
<_native_> roberto_; sudo
<phiqtion> how can i install azureus in ubuntu?
<roberto_> thanks _native_
<MoonRanger> i go to System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager and i get this error E: Malformed line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<MoonRanger> says go to Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. .. then i am lost
<Kyral> MoonRanger: look at line 35
<_native_> MoonRanger; check your sources.list against a correct file
<_native_> a correct example can be found @
<MoonRanger> in the repository area of the package manager
<_native_> shoot i forgot the url
<MoonRanger> im a complete newbie when it comes to ubuntu and linux
<_native_> MoonRanger; no goto the terminal applications>accesories>terminal then type:   cd /etc/apt && less sources.list
<ravi_> how to install graphics drivers for "S3 unichrome II" ??
<phyburn> on IDE cables does it matter witch sides goes where
<MoonRanger> is thier a way to just replace that file
<phyburn> because on my IDE cables have a blue end and a black end any one know if it matters
<ravi_>  how to install graphics drivers for "S3 unichrome II" ??
<_native_> MoonRanger; yes you need a correct file but i dont remomber the link to it
<MoonRanger> would it be on the ubuntu cd ..
<ravi_> how to install graphics drivers for "S3 unichrome II" ??
<_native_> MoonRanger; uhh :p yeah probably.
<MoonRanger> ok ..
<NiLz> hi, what font package do I need to install to get the font "Fixed" + windows fonts (Arial etc) working in breezy?
<Kyral> mstcorefonts I believe
<linuxgeek79> !fonts
<Kyral> No bot
<ravi_> how to install graphics drivers for "S3 unichrome II" ??
<linuxgeek79> oh
<ravi_> how to install graphics drivers for "S3 unichrome II" ??
<linuxgeek79> hmmmmmmmmm
<linuxgeek79> help
<linuxgeek79> how do I install ttf fonts
<ravi_>  how to install graphics drivers for "S3 unichrome II" ??
<Madpilot> linuxgeek79: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<linuxgeek79> thanks Madpilot
<passkillr> hi
<passkillr> does anyone have an idea
<passkillr> about getting gnome 2.12 on
<bedwards> What is the new theme manager in breezy?
<passkillr> sarge
<Kyral> passkillr: try #debian
<MoonRanger> now i got that working .. thanks ..
<MoonRanger> i have another question .. where do i find either oidentd or pidentd in 5.10
<Mitja> Which player supports Intel Video 3.2 (iv32) codec?
<chrisx1> yer i wanted u to
<chrisx1> ops
<chrisx1> hey any ideas of touchscreens?
<xor> Does firefox crash for anyone else when totem tries to watch quicktime videos?
<xor> Under Ubuntu.
<bedwards> Is there a new theme / art manager in breezy that connects to art.gnome.org in the background?
<bedwards> I was just looking at touch screens myself (just briefly), I don't have any good advise, but would be interested to see Ubuntu on touch.
<deFrysk> bedwards, try  apt-get install gnome-art
<chrisx1> i have some drivers
<chrisx1> that work with most
<chrisx1> but hard to install
<ravi_>  how to install graphics drivers for "S3 unichrome II" ??
<chrisx1> bedwards, try on elotouch.com
<ravi_>  how to install graphics drivers for "S3 unichrome II" ??
<deFrysk> xor doe you have w32codecs installed ?
<ravi_>  how to install graphics drivers for "S3 unichrome II" ??
<Dr_Willis> google issue? ive not noticed any.
<chrisx1> ravi_, dont flood
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> ravi_,  when in doubt.. go check the forums first.
<chrisx1> :o
<chrisx1> lolz
<Dr_Willis> ravi_,  when in doubt.. go check the wiki first, forums second. :P
<chrisx1> FOrums!:P
* chrisx1 checks
<vir> hiya!
<wolki> hi!
<vir> how to get this *beep* (pcspkr) quiter?
<phyburn> im getting I/O errors when im partitioning any ideas
<mali_> dani???
<bittercold> somebody from catalonia?
<deFrysk> bittercold, spanish ?
<wolki> I just got a friend of mine who has a problem connecting to the internet. He has wireless disabled, and turned off hardware-side, but it doesn't seem to accept setting the standard gateway to eth0 (which is, of course, activated). Dioes someone have an idea, and how can we set this from the command line? oh, it worked fine for weeks, the problem had occurred once already but then it was fixed by rebooting, which doesn't help anymore.
<bittercold> yes
<ompaul> !es
<FlimFlamMan> is it possible to scan a cd to make sure all files on it are readable?
<deFrysk> bittercold, try /j #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> but then es = equal catalan
* ompaul reads that and crawls back under his rock
<deFrysk> ompaul, its likely more catalans are in -es
<wolki> any ideas would be very appreciated... I know next to nothing about laptops and wireless, can't afford it ^^;;
* nickrud understands rocks :)
<deFrysk> or is it catalanians ?
<ompaul> catalonians
<bittercold> thanks deFrysk
<deFrysk> bittercold, yw ;)
<wolki> FlimFlamMan: tried just copying it to the hdd?
<deFrysk> wen will the bot be back ?
* deFrysk never imagined he would miss a bot
<Amaranth> deFrysk: Both the bot and its owner are MIA.
<deFrysk> MIA = ?
<spola> missin in action
* deFrysk is dutsch so..
<ompaul> missing in action
<deFrysk> i see
<deFrysk> *dutch
<ompaul> deFrysk, getting confused about where you are from? ;-)
<deFrysk> ompaul, lol
<FlimFlamMan> i'm having this problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82017  -  booting livecd dies when trying to retrieve libc6-udeb.  is there a fix?
<Luixs> como me cambio a ubuntu en espao?
* ompaul pours deFrysk a coffee
<Luixs> a el irc de espaol??
<deFrysk> ompaul, great , thanks :)
<ompaul> !es
<deFrysk> Luixs, try /j #ubuntu-es
<Luixs> #ubuntu es
<Dr_Willis> #ubuntu-es
<Luixs> thanks
<ompaul> Luixs, >>>>>/join #ubuntu-es<<<<
<DrBair> situation... I'm behind an evil firewall that lets NO traffic out of the network.  The only way out (that I know of) is through an unauthenticated proxy that allows http, https, and ftp traffic. Any idea how I might ssh outside of the network?
<Dr_Willis> :) and perhaps get fired? :P
<xerxes1358> Hi
<xerxes1358> he does ubuntu has a FDISK tool during the install ?
<DrBair> Dr_Willis:  shhhh!
<spola> DrBair, use an ajax terminal ? except this will probably not encrypt the data you send to the website
<DrBair> don't tell anyone
<Dr_Willis> DrBair,  a ssh tunnle perhaps. tht seems to be the answer for most things :P
<wolki> so, if we "ifconfig eth0 up", would that activate it as the gateway (if nothing else is connected)?
<khalif> What does the ln command mean?
<DrBair> unfortunately all the ports are locked off, so I can't ssh tunnel
<Dr_Willis> khalif,  'link'
<Dr_Willis> DrBair,  set up the tunnle on the ftp port ?
<_native_> what are you guys talking about?
<_native_> ajax? encryption?
<DrBair> spola:  know of any web apps that would do that?
<_native_> mesa likes
<khalif> wha if there is -s afte ln?
<freelove> im having tons of problems! can i make hda5 to hda1 and hda1 to hda5? i want to install 98
<ompaul> Dr_Willis,  I can't tell you that if your ssh box ran on port 80 as opposed to ohh 22 and then you went ssh far box you could loose your job
<wolki> khalif: makes a symbolic link
<Dr_Willis> khalif,  try 'man ls' and read all about it.
<phiqtion> is there a tutorial for cedega in ubuntu?
<freelove> to d: and not c:.........plz help me!!
<freelove> [22:43]  <freelove> otherwise my bro will format my linux partition!
<spola> DrBair, well it all depends on how much you trust the website :-) but yeah if you google you'll find tuns
<ravi_> reg " how to install graphics drivers for "S3 unichrome II" ??" could not get frm the links specified in the forums
<DrBair> Dr_Willis:  ftp goes through the proxy like everything else
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,  geting where companies are getting more paranoid about everything ese days. :P
<DrBair> spola:  I'll just run it off my webserver
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, it might not be a good idea at all
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,  i agree.. :P
<fdr> hello! could you please tell me whether I am supposed to file bugs on bugzilla or launchpad? thank you!
<phiqtion> is there a tutorial for cedega in ubuntu?
<ravi_> how to install graphics drivers for "S3 unichrome II" ??
<spola> there are also some java applets that allow for that, but note that if they do traffic analys you're probably fired
<freelove> someone plz help me:(
<ravi_> how to install graphics drivers for "S3 unichrome II" ??
<deFrysk> phiqtion, no
<freelove> i'll lose kubuntu!
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, actually I would most likely try the https port cos they do not expect to do that
<Dr_Willis> phiqtion,  you mean how to install the cedega-cvs ? - i think thers a wilki page for that.
<_native_> someone help ravi_
<thefish> freelove: change the drives around and change jumpers
<FlimFlamMan> how can i definitively ensure that the integrity of my ubuntu install has not been compromised?  the ISO md5 checksum matches, but running a CD integrity check tells me the MD5sum of "cdrom-core-modules" fails.
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, but actually do nothing cos I like getting paid at the end of the week
<_native_> ravi_; stop asking so many times
<Dr_Willis> _native_,  if he would actually give some details he may get some help. :P
<thefish> hda1 is always the first partition on the primary master
<freelove> thefish: how to do that? im n00b......
<spola> and if you run your own server, dont bother about encrypting the data you send to it over ajax, just use https :p
<thefish> why do you want to change them freelove
<_native_> Dr_Willis; true
<phiqtion> Dr_Willis: yes, where @?
<nalioth> phiqtion: did you get sorted?
<freelove> thefish: coz i wanna install 98 to d: not c:
<freelove> win98 i mean
<phiqtion> nalioth: BRO!!!! i have missed u dude. im trying to get into gaming on linux. any info?
<deFrysk> 98 only installes to c I believe
<Dr_Willis> phiqtion,   search the ubuntu wikis for it. I bought cedega. :P
<thefish> freelove: it does not matter
<DrBair> spola:  probably can't forward ports over a ssh applet though
<DrBair> but better than nothing
<freelove> thefish: windows aint booting with grub.......
<deFrysk> Dr_Willis, dont we all :)
<thefish> freelove: maybe you can change the disk that your mobo boots to, change boot order in bios
<phiqtion> Dr_Willis: sure you did
<hostix> Hey
<thefish> freelove: then grub is misconfigured
<Dr_Willis> phiqtion,  yep.. and to be honest - it sort of sucks :P every game i try has some issues.
<robzon> hi all
<freelove> thefish: ive tried everything....reinstalling grub zillion times but it doesnt work,.......
<nalioth> phiqtion: cedega -cvs
<Dkelly> can anyone help a new linux user?  have some trouble figuring out the install procedures for the jpilot package.
<thefish> freelove: have you tried eating your own head?
<thefish> then you havent tried everything
<hostix> im trying to config VMware an everything seems to be config'd right but when i try to start it i get "vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<hostix> ............"
<phiqtion> nalioth: ?
<thefish> freelove: if you like, you can put your grub.conf in pastebin and send a link here
<robzon> hey, automounting stopped working.. anyone knows what could be wrong?
<robzon> (i mean usb mass storage devices)
<hostix> what can be wrong i have used defualt setup an the kernel headers for my kernel
<ravi_> Dr_Willis: i am not able to get the tar balls frm the given links in the forum i am trying to enable dri
<Millenniumgroup> How do I enable DD5.1 in linux? vlc can't play DD5.1 movies I have to switch to stereo evry time..anyone got a good guide? Im using a simple creative 5.1 card
<wyawc2000> Who can help me configure eclipse+myeclipse+tomcat??
<robzon> i have dbus processes running...
<ravi_> i am not able to get the tar balls frm the given links in the forum i am trying to enable dri
<wyawc2000> I have install eclipse,myeclipse,tomcat, but when i write a .jsp file,  I couldn't see the result..
<robzon> anyone at least knows how automounting works in ubuntu?
<topyli> robzon: via hotplug i guess
<fdr> hello... please, could you tell me where am I supposed to file bugs? On launchpad or on bugzilla? Thank you!
<wyawc2000> That i have start my tomcat, and test it is well, but it also couldn't work when i edit a jsp file....why?
<robzon> topyli: do you know what is required? which daemons/processes? i think that installing kde3.5 could brake it... :/
<Madpilot> fdr: launchpad, I think
<fdr> Madpilot: I was wondering, because both sites are active...
<ravi_> i am not able to get the tar balls frm the given links in the forum i am trying to enable dri
<ravi_> some one help me
<wolki> ok. i just called him again, we tried some things out... it seems like the ip he's getting is not the ip he usually has (but we're not 100% sure). We're on the same network, and i gave him wha'ts entered in broadcast on my machine, but we still get "network is unreachable" errors... and no packages sent/received, which it should - i guess - do if it actually tries to send stuff
<topyli> robzon: dunno, it's an init scipt. try "sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart" and see if it's broken or not :)
<wolki> oh, he just told me he got a weird error while booting up recently... are those messages logged for some days, and if they are, where? i'm kinda out of my depth here, the slightest idea would be very appreciated
<robzon> topyli: eh, it's not a problem with hotplug :/
<Shimonn> hi
<JabberWokky> Anybody have any experience with getting Ubuntu installed on a system with an Adaptec 2610SA RAID card?
<marvin_> hi
<topyli> robzon: i haven't seen kde in 5 or 6 years, so i don't know how it works, or what it does to people's systems :(
<GorN> j0
<JabberWokky> Anybody have any experience with an Adaptec 2610SA RAID card at all?
<marvin_> helpme plz
<freelove> !pastebin
<robzon> topyli: ok.. thanks for help anyways.. I'll look through hotplug scripts, maybe KDE changed them in some way.. :/
<JabberWokky> robzon: Missed your question when you came in, but have you tried #kubuntu?  (Just trying to help, sorry if that's useless advice)
<robzon> JabberWokky: no no, I'm back to gnome now :)
<freelove> thefish: plz give me pastebin link......
<marvin_> hello
<marvin_> hello
<kenmaster> hello
<robzon> hello
<marvin_> need help
<einPaule> hello
<marvin_> in linux
<JabberWokky> robzon: Yes, but if you installed the KDE packages (which I'm not sure you did), they would know them in more depth over in the #kubuntu channel.  Just a thought. :)
<Oceansblue> hello
<robzon> JabberWokky: hmm yeah, I'll give it a try. thanks :)
<marvin_> how install the messenger of hotmail in itsistem
<freelove> thefish: plz tell me where i can post my grub conf??
<hostix> pastebin.com
<thefish> freelove: ^
<Seveas> marvin_, it's installed by default in applications -> internet instant messenging
<thefish> freelove: i need to go soon, but paste it and im sure someone will help
<kenmaster> usa gaim
<marvin_> ok
<sklav> whats up guys / gals
<freelove> thefish: plzzzzzzzzzzzzz stay for 5 min only.......its imp:(
<owner989> any idea how i can prevent ubuntu from trying to mount a card reader built into a USB printer
<thefish> freelove: pastebin it then!
<freelove> here it is http://pastebin.com/451151
<kenmaster> is una hp?
<Dr_Willis> owner989,  that works? cool.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<freelove> thefish: i read somewhere that this happens bcoz my bios & linux are clashing....
<Dr_Willis> owner989,  gnome has some settings as to what to auto-mount  for the user.
<owner989> dr_willis i got the canon mp130 working under linux
<callisto> hi
<Dr_Willis> owner989,  but im not sure if you can set it for a SINGLE thing..its a all or nothing  I think
<callisto> hm..
<owner989> the ip15000 driver works for the mp130
<owner989> but
<freelove> thefish: my bro reinstalled win98, i lost grub, reinstalled grub....since then windows wont boot...it hangs...
<owner989> ubuntu has scrolling errors in the console trying to mount a card reader built into the printer
<callisto> what's subject
<owner989> you cant see them in the gui
<sklav> hi
<callisto> hi
<owner989> but if you press alt+f1 you can
<Dr_Willis> owner989,  oh -  you could just edit the fstab and try to mount it manually and see what the deal is.
<freelove> thefish: hda1 & hda5 are same physical drive......how can i change drive & jumpers?
<Dr_Willis> owner989,  it may be mad theres no card in the slot.
<gi2k15> Is there in a repository where I can find kernel 2.6.12 source?
<owner989> this is a  problem in all linux distros
<thefish> freelove: no, its because its trying to boot to a disk/partition thats not there
<gi2k15> Although Ubuntu uses it, it seems the official repositories just have 2.6.11 source
<owner989> i think its because the linux kernel doesnt properly support that type of card reader
<owner989> canon card reader
<Bill^Gates> hi everyone
<thefish> freelove: you cant on that, but you want linux in hda1 and win in hda5?
<Bill^Gates> can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> freelove,  change what? if they are the same drive.. what are you trying to do swap hda1 and hda5 ?
<gi2k15> Bill^Gates, just ask
<callisto> what's problem
<callisto> Bill
<owner989> the printer works fine now though, its just an annoyance
<Bill^Gates> i am running the new ubuntu live cd, in a terminal when i do su it asks me for a password... what do i put in there?
<owner989> use your user password bill
<callisto> right
<callisto> user passwd
<sephadex> hi
<pbransford> Bill^Gates, su doesn't work. do sudo instead
<freelove> Dr_Willis: exactly....coz i want win98 to install to c: not d:.......ive heard it automatically installs to c:
<callisto> activate root
<pbransford> Bill^Gates, sudo -s    gives you what su does
<gi2k15> Bill^Gates, use sudo and your user pass
<callisto> sudo passwd root
<sephadex> alguien espaol?
<callisto> activate root
<freelove> ive hda & hdb.....win on hda1 linux on hdb1
<Dr_Willis> freelove,  INSTALLING is going to be an issue.  if it was allready installed you could use the grub boot loader to 'swap' the partitions - that has NOTHING to do with Jumpers or the cbles however.
<freelove> thefish: plz say what to do?
<pbransford> !tell sephadex ubuntu-es
<einPaule> Hello people, Ive got a bit of a problem... I want to play mp3s on AmaroK, yet it tells me that OSS is being used by another program... is it not possible to use skype and amarok at the same time?
<sephadex> hola..tenog un problema..como no
<Dr_Willis> freelove,  actually if your hda5 is unallocated.. windows may format and install to it fine.  - but it may have issues booting it.
<freelove> Dr_Willis: no no swapping in such wont be of help.....coz win98 is on hda1
<owner989> einpaule go into the amarok options
<sephadex> no tengo /dev/dsp
<sklav> !tell sklav mp3
<pbransford> sephadex, habla espanol en #ubuntu-es    (me no hablo espanol, hablo ingles :) )
<owner989> you can select the audio output
<freelove> thefish: plz help what to do?
<owner989> i reccommend alsa
<sephadex> oks
<Dr_Willis> freelove,  so now we are back - to not knowing what you are trying to do.
<sephadex> thx
<thefish> freelove: paste your grub.conf into pastebin.com
<einPaule> owner989: Can I select independantly from the system settings?
<sephadex> #ubuntu-es
<owner989> yes you can
<djroupe> hi everybody
<owner989> einpaule try this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753
<Bill^Gates> pbransford: thanks for the help, it worked
<freelove> thefish: i DID! http://pastebin.com/451151
<Bill^Gates> if i issue the command dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M will it low-level-format the hdd?
<freelove> Dr_Willis: i want to make windows boot anyhow....or my bro threatens me he will format my linux partitions.......
<owner989> ubuntu should switch to alsa next release
<owner989> and dump esd
<einPaule> owner989: Ill try it, but ive been trying some guides...
<deFrysk> owner989, ubuntu uses alsa
<einPaule> owner989: Ill tell you how it goes
<owner989> not by default however
<djroupe> i have some king of pb. my webcam freeze my screen. its a microdia with this ID: 0c45:602c
<deFrysk> owner989, gnome uses the deamon
<Dr_Willis> freelove,  so in summary - you have windows installed? and its where? and for some reaon your grub boot loader is not loading it?
<phiqtion> nalioth: i download ZSNES from terminal, where does it install itself? /opt?
<thefish> freelove: it boots ubuntu ok though?
<spola> Bill^Gates, yeah but WHY ?
<freelove> Dr_Willis: win on hda1, ubuntu on hdb1, NO grub is loading and i CAN boot into ubuntu....but not windows....
<nalioth> phiqtion: i have no clue. i do know there are snes emulators available in the repos
<chrisx1> Any1 know if amsn is working in ubuntu yet?
<freelove> thefish: only win98 doesnt boot.....
<owner989> freelove does windows even show up in the grub menu
<phiqtion> nalioth: what folder u think it might be
<Dr_Willis> freelove,  so you basicially need to just edit your grub config file to  boot windows.
<La_PaRCa> hey kids
<nalioth> phiqtion: i have no idea. i dont game
<djroupe> is someone could help me with my camera????
<freelove> yes windows shows up in grub
<phiqtion> nalioth: where can i find out where zsnes is? is there a command that tells me?
<freelove> Dr_Willis: how to do that?
<thefish> freelove: and you say windows is on hda1? you are sure?
<freelove> thefish: sure
<trappist> phiqtion: `which zsnes` should tell you, if it's properly installed
<nalioth> phiqtion: dpkg -l zsnes (or whatever the pkgname is)
<Bill^Gates> spola: the hdd is full of bad sectors
<trappist> -L
<owner989> freelove sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<freelove> thefish: the problem is very similar to this but with ubuntu http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2004/05/fhassel_windows_not_booting91.html
<thefish> freelove: and when you select windows 98/ME from the grub menu it just stays blank?
<owner989> freelove can you view the windows drive in ubuntu?
<freelove> owner989: yes
<freelove> thefish: no....it all happens exactly this way http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2004/05/fhassel_windows_not_booting91.html
<vblanton> Hey all ,I want to keep the same home folder with all my files from gentoo linux, but some of the hidden config files make it a little messy.  Should I just delete all the hidden folders and THEN install ubuntu? Will that work?
<owner989> freelove you probably need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<owner989> type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<owner989> add the partitions that you need to show
<freelove> owner989: done......what next?
<vblanton> If I keep th hidden files/folders with the config's then sometimes programs in a test-install of kubuntu I have act a little funky, and my Kmenu is not really functional and has fake entries...
<owner989> when you reboot it should show up in grub
<owner989> assuming you did it correctly
<Absenth> What was the xwindows friendly sudo command again?
<freelove> vblanton: yes that will work......but i think just deleting .kde should suffice..
<Absenth> I know it's  g(something)sudo  or just gsudo?
<vblanton> freelove: ok. thanks for double checking
<freelove> owner989: windows does show up in grub....what to do next?
<einPaule> owner989: Ive followed the Guide and will reboot
<einPaule> or do I just have to restart x
<einPaule> ?
<TTilus> what prog you woud recommend to use when burning data dvd-r discs
<demey> lo
<owner989> not sure einpaul
<einPaule> ok
<einPaule> see ya
<freelove> :(
<Dr_Willis> TTilus,  i tend to use k3b
<owner989> freelove if it shows up in grub shouldnt selecting the windows partition boot windows?
<owner989> thats what it should do
<demey> any belgian peeps in here?
<Dr_Willis> TTilus,  it just seems to work very well for my needs
<TTilus> just roasted couple of discs with k3b and had a weird prob
<NiLz> hi, I installed ms fonts, enabled bitmapped fonts but still all the websites look like shit, are there any other font packages I need to install?
<TTilus> discs work fine on the machine i burned them
<freelove> owner989: it does not........this same exact thing happens http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2004/05/fhassel_windows_not_booting91.html
<Absenth> ok....  for anyone who wanted to know (me) it's (gksudo command)
<Dr_Willis> TTilus,  k3b is just a front end to the cdrecord and other tools.. same as most all the cd-burnin guis out.
<TTilus> but another machine (linux too) with equally old dvd drive doesnt seem to get discs to work
<CarinArr> i copy some code, it should be identical, but one works and one doesn't
<TTilus> Dr_Willis: yup, knew that
<CarinArr> er wrong window
<chrisx1> Any1 know if amsn is working in ubuntu yet?
<thefish> freelove: sorry, not enough time to have more of a look, have you thought of just installing ubuntu over it all, then using a VM like qemu or vmware?
<chrisx1> any ideas of touchscreens?
<NiLz> any1, please?
<NiLz> I installed ms fonts, enabled bitmapped fonts but still all the websites look like shit, are there any other font packages I need to install?
<TTilus> disc mounts but the 1+Gig files show as 11Meg or so
<owner989> did you install suse linux 9.1 freelove?
<TTilus> they are mpg videos (tv recordings)
<freelove> owner989: no....im on ubtuntu
<owner989> but you get that same error
<TTilus> the files show well too , to the point they extend, the 8-11Meg
<owner989> ?
<TTilus> so on this another machine I only see a tiny bit from the start of the movie
<cyphase> Does anyone have problems with their X server crashing when they install the nVidia driver?
<cyphase> it runs for 15-25 minutes, then crashe
<cyphase> crashes*
<TTilus> chrisx1: i have one on my psion  :)
<chrisx1> TTilus, i have an hitachi monitor
<TTilus> (i frequently find myself tapping my monitor)
<chrisx1> i have drivers
<chrisx1> just really hard to install
<Absenth> cyphase,  on my 32-Bit Breezy install, I haven't had any problems with my 5900-Ultra.  Cyphase I have heard of people having a tough time with the nvidia-glx driver and the 6600 cards
<Absenth> cyphase,  I haven't been brave enough to install the nvidia-glx on my 64bit breezy install.
<einPaule> owner989: Youve got yourself a very happy Paul! Thanks
<owner989> lol
<owner989> yes that guide helped me as well
<owner989> otherwise i had to killall esd all the time
<demey> mmm
<TTilus> I burned data DVD with couple of 1+Gb files.  It works fine on the machine it was burned.  Another Linux box having same make and age DVD drive shows only 8-11Mb files, otherwise things work.  Any suggestions what eats up the file tails?
<owner989> freelove thats a strange problem, ive been reading that link you posted
<FlimFlamMan> gparted isn't resizing the ntfs partition on this laptop... any ideas?
<freelove> owner989: ya and had to happen wid me
<NiLz> can any1 tell me what font packages should I install pleasE?
<owner989> it says it cant even be fixed by restoring the windows mbr with fixmbr..strange
<Agrajag> FlimFlamMan: defrag it?
<FlimFlamMan> Agrajag, ok
<Agrajag> if there's data near the end of the disk it probably can't move it to resize the partition
<demey> hey guys i am a noob and just starting with linux :) but now i have a  problem im trying to install teamspeak ( downloaded the filesand installed itt ) but i cant run it ( cant find itt anywhere ) could someone help me? thanxs
* kuvalski is Away, Reason: ( treino ) | Since: ( Tuesday, December 6, 2005. 16:04:39 ) Xlack v2.1
<moccah> Hi there, I just wondered if i could rezise a reiserfs partition... it is a a single hardrive that is divided into two partitions one for / and one for /home ...
<_AkirA_> hello all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_AkirA_> any admin here ? :)
<mada> hello all
* Phoul|away points to himself then hide because hes away and not a admin
<Seveas> !tell _AkirA_ about anyone
<viller> hi
<mada> soooo ... any laptop users in the chan?
<Dr_Willis> mada,  yes :P
<owner989> freelove did you try enabling lba in the bios
<mada> Dr_Willis: awesome, mind if i pick your brain for a moment?
<owner989> like it said on that link
* Phoul|away points do Dr_Willis "w00t"
<demey> non whanne help me?
<freelove> owner989: yes...no effect
<Phoul|away> demey, whats your problem?
<viller> does every window manager have different icons? I mean are icons compatible between window managers?
<demey> hey guys i am a noob and just starting with linux :) but now i have a  problem im trying to install teamspeak ( downloaded the filesand installed itt ) but i cant run it ( cant find itt anywhere ) could someone help me? thanxs
<Dr_Willis> mada,  :P depends on what the issue is.
<Dr_Willis> viller,  some times. :P but for the most part yes.
<Phoul|away> demey, alt ft teamspeak
<Phoul|away> f2*
<_AkirA_> (Seveas) please prv
<demey> mmm
<mada> Dr_Willis: no issue, just general questions ... i am a long time debian user for desktop and server side but i was thinking about going to ubuntu for my laptop, just wondering about over all experience
<TTilus> demey: launch console and type teamspeak
<Phoul|away> TTilus, lol close to what i said
<Phoul|away> "{
<Phoul|away> :P
<demey> mmm
<demey> thanxs
<Phoul|away> No problem
<bkj> holas
<bkj> heys
<bkj> i'm new in here
<Seveas> hi bkj, welcome
<TTilus> Phoul|away: i dont actually know what teamspeak is  :D
<bkj> thnx
<Phoul|away> Lol all i know is its not a teminal program
<Phoul|away> :P
<chrisx1> any ideas of touchscreens?
<bkj> ubuntu is pretty looking
<TTilus> Phoul|away: just did a wild guess...
<Dr_Willis> mada,  5.10 worked very well for my compaq V2311 - but  thers alwyas little issues :P
<demey> mmm
<demey> do i just take themap?
<Phoul|away> themap?
<demey> teamspeak map
<Phoul|away> what the heck?
<Phoul|away> lol i dont use teamspeak i only knew how to start it :P
<demey> im a noob ;-)
<TTilus> Phoul|away: i did not assume it to be, most progs binary is the same name than package
<viller> Dr_Willis: I thought I have to convert them all the time. It would be great if icons would be handled by X11 like cursors
<Phoul|away> TTilus, Ahh
<mada> Dr_Willis: i know all too well about "little issues", my main thing is that i love debian but it doesn't exactly have the "desktop focus" that ubuntu does, so i figured it might be a better candidate for a laptop ... also, did you notice any battery life loss when going to ubuntu?
* Phoul|away ponders downloading fluxbox...
<Phoul|away> Hmmm
<Phoul|away> :P
<Phoul|away> I like gnome
<Dr_Willis> viller,  it depends. :P theres a trend now to using "SVG" icons which look MUCH better then just bitmaps
<Phoul|away> I tried ion3
<moccah> Hi there, I just wondered if i could rezise a reiserfs partition... it is a a single hardrive that is divided into two partitions one for / and one for /home ...
<TTilus> Phoul|away: so to be accurate teamspeak& if you want to get rid of term after launching the prog
<Phoul|away> I didnt understand
<Phoul|away> ><
<Phoul|away> TTilus, have you ever used ion3?
<TTilus> Phoul|away: heard of it, never used
<Phoul|away> I find it annoying beyond belife!
<Phoul|away> You have to pretty much memorize EVERYTHING on your computor
<Phoul|away> Well thats not bad
<Phoul|away> But no graphical things can be used
<Phoul|away> >:(
<viller> Dr_Willis: better? I can't believe that. IMO svg is uglier and has less possibilities. Although you only have to make one image. That's good for the developer
<TTilus> im a gnome/icewm-style of gui
<Phoul|away> you like icewm?
<Dr_Willis> viller,  the svg icon themes for kde look very nice..
<Phoul|away> TTilus, do you have a screenshot of your icewm system?
<TTilus> Phoul|away: like?  it does what i need.
<Phoul|away> i have wondered if it can look nice
<Dr_Willis> viller,  gee. do  ya use 32x32 pixls icons.., or 64x64 ect.. thats the main issue ive seen with bitmaps.
<viller> Dr_Willis: I think they're just done good
<Madpilot> viller: SVG is completely resizable, no pixelization like you get w/ enlarging bitmaps
<Phoul|away> TTilus, any screenshots?
<viller> Madpilot: i know that, I'm an artist myself kinda
<TTilus> Phoul|away: waite a sec
<Phoul|away> kk
<Phoul|away> TTilus, anythin?
<TTilus> Phoul|away: look priv
<Phoul|away> huh?
<Phoul|away> i never got a pm
<TTilus> Phoul|away: just got
<TTilus> :D
<Phoul|away> Nope
<Phoul|away> is your nick registered?
<phoul> there now try
<demey> Phoul can whe go private?
* viller rules
<phoul> uhh demey one moment
<demey> ok
<phoul> TTilus, pm it now
<phoul> demey, shure pm me
<korhalf> man python is the best language ever
<korhalf> :)
<demey> i offered you a chat
<phoul> Not dcc
<korhalf> after 15 minutes of reaeding the tut
<phoul> thats not a pm
<demey>  this is the only thing i have
<demey> :s
<korhalf> i made a function that returns the hypotenuse
<phoul> demey,
<korhalf> def hypotenuse(x,y):
<phoul> type this /query phoul
<phoul> And TTilus screenshot *please*
<korhalf>      print math.sqrt(x**2+y**2)
<demey> ty
<phoul> demey, is your nick registed?
<korhalf> imagine writing this in C/C++, you have to specify data types
<korhalf> include headers
<korhalf> too much work
<demey> nope
<Bill^Gates> i issued the command dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M to low-level-format the hdd from the live cd.  It shows no indication of progress, except that in the beginning the HDD LED was lit. Now the LED is no longer on and there is no indication of progress.  Can anyone shed some light?
<lsuactiafner> where the does ubuntu store the data it collects from apt-get update? the new package lists ect?
<phoul> demey, i wont get the pm inless you register its a server rule thingy
<phoul> And TTilus screenshot pleasie
<demey> mmm
<korhalf> lsuactiafner, /etc/apt/sources.list
<demey> ok then
<korhalf> lsuactiafner, these are the pages it checks to update the repository
<phoul> demey, you know how to register i hope (/ns register password)
<korhalf> well the cache on your machien that is
<eheil> No.  Data where apt stores its packages by default live in /var/cache/apt.
<demey> now i am
<ericmoritz\0> is ubuntu every going to update firefox?
<Bill^Gates> anyone?
<soundray> Bill^Gates, if I read your command correctly, it writes just one megabyte of zeros to the beginning of the disk.
<eheil>  /etc/apt/sources.list is where you configure apt sources.
<fanta> i compiled gtk+ with ./configure; make; make install and had no errors - how do i run it?
<Amaranth> ericmoritz\0: It's too large of a change since lots of apps build against firefox.
<soundray> Bill^Gates, that should happen within a second...
<phoul> TTilus, please answer
<Amaranth> fanta: gtk is a library, you don't run it
<ericmoritz\0> Amaranth: :/
<Amaranth> fanta: and if you're using ubuntu it was installed by default
<Bill^Gates> soundray: what should the command be for the whole hdd?
<TTilus> phoul: tried to mesg you couple of times
<TTilus> phoul: dunno whats wrong
<phoul> is your nick registered?
<ericmoritz\0> all my extensions are breaking
<TTilus> phoul: i dont know
<fanta> ok, what about QT ?
<phoul> register it
<TTilus> phoul: maybe not
<phoul> (/ns register password)
<soundray> Bill^Gates, ...erm, sorry, I could have been wrong.
<phoul> Next time you log in you do /ns identify password
<fanta> i compiled it too, but how do i run a compiled program?
<soundray> Bill^Gates, can you do a 'ps aux | grep dd' on another command line to see if dd is still running.
<phoul> TTilus, now try
<Bill^Gates> anyone know the command to low level format a whole hdd?
<lsuactiafner> where the does ubuntu store the data it collects from apt-get update? the new package lists ect?
<linukso> fanta: I think you are way off, if you don't know what gtk+ is, why did you compile it from source?
<lsuactiafner> Bill^Gates : maybe your bios will do it, my silicon image 3114 does it
<phoul> TTilus, register the nick then pm me
<Bill^Gates> soundray: something must still be running, because the command prompt has not yet reset
<soundray> Bill^Gates, do a 'ps aux | grep dd' please and report the result
<phoul> Please
<Dr_Willis> Bill^Gates,  ICK.  every time ive ever seen some one ask about low-level formatng.. they normally get a new hd soon afterwards
<Bill^Gates> lsuactiafner: no, i already checked the bios
<TTilus> phoul: just doing the "register the nick" part  :)
<fanta> i just wanted a program to build GUI apps
<eheil> I alteady told you.  By drfault, the apt cache lives in /var/apt/cache.
<Bill^Gates> Dr_Willis: this hard drive was scanned with HDD Regenerator, it found over a gig of bad sectors
<eheil> rather /var/cache/apt
<Dr_Willis> Bill^Gates,  :P  may be time to hit the store...
<Bill^Gates> Dr_Willis: the hdd does not complete a format due to i/o errors
<soundray> Bill^Gates, it's probably not worth wasting your time on this disk.
<Bill^Gates> Dr_Willis: i just want to llf the hdd, see if it doesnt PERHAPS help
<Dr_Willis> Bill^Gates,  do you even want to risk it dieing tomorrow on ya :P
<Bill^Gates> soundray: it actually is, considered i am in sudan and no computers shops in hundreds of miles from me :(
<Bill^Gates> Dr_Willis: well, yes.  seeing that no OS boots from it currently
<soundray> Bill^Gates, oh right, I thought you lived near Seattle. :-)
<linukso> fanta: gtk is part of the default install, if you want to create you own applications, get glade2.
<Bill^Gates> soundray: im on a peace keeping mission in sudan
<lemur> I'm tring to use vnc, but every gtk app segfaults
<fanta> ok thanks, linukso
<linukso> fanta: you can find it in synaptic or aptitude, it will bring along lots of dependencies...
<soundray> Bill^Gates, how big is that disk?
<Bill^Gates> soundray: i have two laptops having the same problem, one has a 12.7gb and the other 40gb hdd's
<Secreth`X> Someone know how to change the default C compiler? Because I keep getting this error: checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<soundray> Bill^Gates, sounds like they collided...
<Bill^Gates> soundray: yup
<Bill^Gates> soundray: any idea how to zero-fill/llf them?
<moccah> Hi there, I just wondered if i could rezise a reiserfs partition... it is a a single hardrive that is divided into two partitions one for / and one for /home ...
<Bill^Gates> soundray: they both have toshiba hdd's, and toshiba is the only manufacturer that does not have hdd utilities for their hard drives
<soundray> Bill^Gates, this regenerator thingy, was it not able to partition some space for you in unaffected sectors?
<CyberAngel> Hi guys! Can anyone help me on something?
<jbroome> ask
<CyberAngel> I need a program to capture AVI`s from my TV Tuner. In my previous distro (slamd64) I was using XdTV that it was able to capture into multiple formats (including mpeg2, mpeg4, xvid and many other). Now I have installed XdTV on kubuntu breezy but it can only capture as UnCompressed AVI!!!
<linukso> Secreth`X: you are shure that you have a C compiler installed (sudo aptitude install build-essential
<demey> any dutch guys in here
<demey> orr belgian?
<linukso> will get you all you need)
<Bill^Gates> soundray: no, it just scans a hdd for bad sectors, and attempts to recover them using magnetic alterations on the disk platter, leaving all data intact
<Secreth`X> linukso, yes.. I have gcc installed
<Bill^Gates> soundray: had it scanning a month on the one drive, then got tired with it
<Bill^Gates> soundray: that's why my only option is to Low level format
<linukso> Secreth`X: ok. is it make or configure that fails?
<Secreth`X> configure
<soundray> Bill^Gates, was the disk partitioned when the problem first occurred?
<linukso> Secreth`X: ah, could you post a bit more of the error in pastebin?
<CyberAngel> The strange thing is that when I tried to compile from source I get some warnings like:
<CyberAngel> checking for libavcodec (ffmpeg) header files... yes
<CyberAngel> checking for avcodec_init in -lavcodec... no
<CyberAngel> configure: WARNING: *** Could not find libavcodec (ffmpeg) libraries: feature is disabled ***
<CyberAngel> The same happens for the other codecs (xvid, divx etc) but I have already installed them.....
<Secreth`X> linukso, thats the only error :/
<Bill^Gates> soundray: no, not one of them was partitioned
<slashx1896> How can i find out if my webcam is supported w/ linux?
<Secreth`X> linukso, i'll try that sudo aptitude install build-essential
<linukso> Secreth`X: is that the only output from configure?
<Secreth`X> linukso, no.. but the rest are no errors.. they are all positive
<demey> does one of you guys has teamspeak installed?
<linukso> Secreth`X: it might not help you, but most configure errors comes from missing header files.
<soundray> Bill^Gates, I'll tell you what I would try.
<CyberAngel> demey, I have teamspeak installed
<Bill^Gates> okay?
<demey> pm?
<Secreth`X> linukso, I'll try..
<linukso> Secreth`X: may I ask what you are compiling?
<unforcer> hey could someone tell me why I cannot login there comes xserver-errors > /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/X11/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp - u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "username"
<Secreth`X> linukso, Irssi atm.. but I tried it before and it didnt work then
<soundray> Bill^Gates, create multiple 2-Gig partitions and format them one-by-one with the dd command you were using.
<Secreth`X> linukso, that aptitude worked! Thanks!
<MonsieurBon> I just tried to compile a driver for my wlan card and got this error: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/796 any idea someone?
<Bill^Gates> soundray: any use for doing that?
<slashx1896> How can i find out if my webcam is supported w/ linux? anyone?
<soundray> Bill^Gates, if the damage is limited to a region on the HD, you'll isolate the region that way.
<unforcer> slashx1896: what is your webcam?
<eedge> Eeeeek.
<linukso> Secreth`X: great!
<soundray> Bill^Gates, plus, you'll have the majority of the hd low-level-formatted.
<Secreth`X> linukso, woot.. thanks!
<slashx1896> unforcer: i think its a logitech
<CyberAngel> demey, As I can see I can`t pm you cause I`m not registered....
<demey> cyberangel
<Bill^Gates> soundray: what exactly does a llf do, does it fix bad sectors?
<demey> ow
<demey> i have installed ts
<Secreth`X> linukso, Is there a difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<soundray> Bill^Gates, no.
<unforcer> slashx1896: yep just use the search in ubuntu forums there are lots thread of those.....I think
<demey> but how do i run itt?
<CyberAngel> in which folder did you installed it?
<eedge> I'm networked through a switch to another windows station... All internet is going through that station (and working) but when I do sudo mii-tool eth0
<eedge>  I get eth0: 10 Mbit, half duplex, no link
<eedge> . And if I double click the linux station from windows network neighborhood it times out (can't get to file shares)?
<demey> home
<slashx1896> unforcer: alrite, cause gnome meetings is saying no cam plugged in when there is
<soundray> Bill^Gates, you wanted it llf'ed, I thought you knew why.
<demey> im using gnome
<CyberAngel> ok go to your home and the to the folder that you installed TeamSpeak
<linukso> Secreth`X: aptitude will remove dependecies if you remove an application that you installed with aptitude.
<Bill^Gates> soundray: well that seems to be the way to go according to a lot of forums i looked at
<unforcer> slashx1896: you need to install driver for you cam..
<demey> and then?
<CyberAngel> it has an executable file in there
<Secreth`X> linukso, ah ok.. thanks again
<kitschd> anyone know any way to make transparency for kde apps work in gnome or other graphical environments? i really want transparency for yakuake :)
<sharrej> is ther any way to forcr kill a nonresponding program under gnome
<CyberAngel> then ./TeamSpeak
<demey> a file that says teamspeak and SH
<FlimFlamMan> is it possible to defrag an XP NTFS partition and move all the files toward the beginning of the drive?  the built-in defragger seems to defrag but doesn't consolidate it.
<slashx1896> Will the normal cd that i had installed on windows work on linux?
<CyberAngel> Normally it should run
<soundray> Bill^Gates, I can imagine that there are situation where a llf helps, but not if you have actual bad sectors.
<demey> i klik on itt and klik run
<slashx1896> o Alrite well il brb
<CyberAngel> ok I am just using the console :)
<demey> mmm
<CyberAngel> It runs perfectly for me
<soundray> Bill^Gates, when you have bad sectors, you need a strategy that identifies and makes usable the remaining good sectors.
<demey> i press alt + f2
<demey> then i search the map
<eedge> I'm networked through a switch to another windows station... All internet is going through that station (and working) but when I do sudo mii-tool eth0
<demey> and select the run file
<eedge>  I get eth0: 10 Mbit, half duplex, no link.
<demey> but itt doesnt do anything
<demey> where schould itopen?
<CyberAngel> demey, I have installed as root in /opt/TeamSpeak2RC2
<CyberAngel> the I am pressing alt+f2 and I am typing /opt/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak and it runs
<demey> mmm
<CyberAngel> just that :)
<Bill^Gates> soundray: any idea what strategy to use?
<demey> ow
<soundray> Bill^Gates, didn't I tell you a few minutes ago?
<coz> hello all
<CyberAngel> now if you want you can make a symbolic link in /bin so yuo can run it from averywhere
<demey> ill do /home/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak
<soundray> Bill^Gates, create multiple partitions and find out which ones dd doesn't work on.
<Bill^Gates> soundray: sorry
<CyberAngel> demey, Yes
<demey> then it gives an eror
<CyberAngel> What error?
<coz> OK guys I am bored and lookiing for a new application to test one in graphics or some sort of communication any sugestions?
<demey> not able to view location 'file:///home/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak%20/home/joris/TeamSpeak2RC2
<demey> 'file:///home/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak%20/home/joris/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak'
<demey> i meant
<moccah> Hi there, I just wondered if i could rezise a reiserfs partition... it is a a single hardrive that is divided into two partitions one for / and one for /home ...
<CyberAngel> run the following: ~/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak
<seth_k> Amaranth, nice job with Automatix-NG stuff, now talk to robotgeek_away and work with what he's got too ;)
<soundray> moccah, install parted, parted-doc and read info parted
<demey> now something opens
<CyberAngel> :)
<Amaranth> seth_k: I don't plan on actually doing anything, it was just a test.
<demey> #!/bin/sh
<demey> #
<demey> # This starup script will set the correct library path
<demey> # and then startup the teamspeak binary.
<demey> #
<demey> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/joris/TeamSpeak2RC2:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<demey> /home/joris/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak.bin $*$
<demey> thats what opens :-/
<CyberAngel> :(
<seth_k> Amaranth, I know. But robotgeek_away is actually making those changes in a version, hence why I said talk to him
<troozers> afternoon chaps n' chappettes
<soundray> demey, please don't paste.
<demey> ok
<demey> srry soundray
<soundray> ubotu: tell demey about pastebin
<Stork> help, i killed my system tray! i run amarok and it says it's minimizing amarok to try, but it's not there
<owner989> does that happen after a reboot as well stork
<demey> cyberangel and now?:-s
<troozers> need some help ... I have installed breezy and following a postfix install howto - and it says to install libsasl7 from the hoary repos... how do I tell ubuntu to do that?
<Determinist> Stork, right click the bar, add notifications area, or just killall gnome-panel to restart the thing
<soundray> demey, the bot is on holiday. Check out http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl please.
<owner989> just install with synaptic troozers
<CyberAngel> open a console to try run it manually as I did
<Lord_Maynoth> what would it take to allow linux/ubuntu to have a device manager with the ability to install, ugrade, remove drivers from devices?????????????????
<demey> that was manually
<rubem> join #mysql
<demey> ...
<demey> soundray you dutch?
<owner989> technically linux doesnt use windows style drivers lord
<Stork> Determinist, thanks uberly
<Lord_Maynoth> yeah I know owner
<Lord_Maynoth> but what would it take to design a system like that
<Dr_Willis> I think we need more ??'s :P
<troozers> is that a gui tool owner989?  running in text mode only
<mipe> When I Copy on flash disk, copy is completed but on my flashdisk is nothing???
<soundray> demey, almost. I'm German, I live in the UK, I guess that makes me Dutch on average :)
<demey> lol
<Determinist> Lord_Maynoth, such a thing does not exist, linux does not support bad drivers hence no need for user interaction in such a process, hence no need for GUI
<Determinist> stonp mate
<owner989> maynoth what about device manager in system > administration menu
<demey> i need a dutch abuntu user
<Dr_Willis> Lord_Maynoth,  actually on the last box i had.. I dident need to install  any extra drivers at all.
<owner989> that sounds like what you want
<demey> so i can speak dutch with him
<rubem> hi teher
<soundray> demey, ask Seveas.
<rubem> how to configure the secret passphrase on phpmyadmin?
<jens2000> hallo
<Lord_Maynoth> yeah but when you need to install a new driver should there not be an easy gui to do that from
<Amaranth> rubem: afaik it's the mysql user info
<Determinist> Lord_Maynoth, sure, it's called synaptic
<owner989> you can install stuff with synaptic
<demey> ok
<Amaranth> rubem: which defaults to root with no password, you should add a password and make a new user
<owner989> and apt-get
<troozers> is synaptic a gui tool?
<owner989> yes troozers
<Determinist> troozers, indeed it is
<CyberAngel> demey, check if that file is executable. For sure do a "chmod 755 ~/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak"
<troozers> damn, anyway to install from a previous repos without synaptic?
<Lord_Maynoth> so again... why would it be impossible to design a gui with a device manager that shows the version of the driver and offers the possibility to update your drivers
<CyberAngel> and then "cd ~/TeamSpeak2RC2"
<Determinist> troozers, apt-get?
<Lord_Maynoth> what would it take
<CyberAngel> then "./TeamSpeak"
<soundray> Bill^Gates, how are you getting on?
<troozers> what do i need to do to get it to install from the hoary repos instead of breezy?
<Determinist> Lord_Maynoth, again, do a search in synaptic for the name of your hardware under description, if it found anything... voila.
<owner989> maynoth driver support is updated with new kernel versions in linux
<owner989> mostly
<sharrej> hey guys, is there a keyboard command to force kill a program in gnome
<owner989> except for printers and some other stuff
<Determinist> troozers, add the hoary repos and do an update, but why on earth would you want to do that?
<soundray> sharrej, yes. man kill
<phiqtion> nalioth: give some Wine info. is there a wiki?
<demey> cyberangel another error
<CyberAngel> what error now?
<troozers> following http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#install_distro, and says it had probs with breezy versions of libsasl7
<Lord_Maynoth> shouldn't there be an easier way than synaptic... somthing of a dedicated gui applet for dealing with hardware and drivers etc
<demey> not able to vieuw  file://cd ~/TeamSpeak2RC2
<topyli> sharrej: open terminal, do killall <foo>. or use xkill and click the window owned by that process
<Determinist> troozers, installing what application?
<troozers> i am doing a postfix+mysql+TLS installation
<CyberAngel> where are you writing all these commands?
<demey> alt + f2
<phiqtion> can anyone give me a link to learn how to install wine
<troozers> having the prob with the SASL part
<topyli> why doesn't the nautilus send-to dialog have a blietooth option? the gnome-bluetooth web site advertises such a function
<CyberAngel> .....maybe that`s the problem....
<Determinist> Lord_Maynoth, yes, i suppose, given enough time and better cooperation from hardware makers, i suppose we'll have that too and together with it the sucky drivers avrage hardware makers create instead of the superb (in some cases) drivers created using reverse engineering
<CyberAngel> :)
<CyberAngel> enter alt+f2
<CyberAngel> then "xterm" and press enter
<demey> open something
<CyberAngel> and then enter all of the above commands in the console
<demey> a blak screen
<demey> all?$
<Determinist> troozers, i dont see how installing it from hoary would help tho. give it a shot.
<CyberAngel> perfectly :)
<rubem> #phpmyadmin
<demey> from start?
<troozers> ta
<sharrej> Thank You, in kde it's cntrl alt esc
<CyberAngel> from chmod and after..
<Determinist> this channel is flying too fast before my eyes today :/
<Lord_Maynoth> awesome.... when linux has a device manager, with the ability to update delete install new drivers etc. and also autopackage matures more linux will actually be a viable replacement for the adverage windows user
<Determinist> or... i may be tired.
<Agiofws> to start sshd in ubuntu  i do  --->  /etc/init.d/sshd  start   <--- ?
<djk_> where's ubotu?
<hefty> hi
<phiqtion> can anyone give me a link to learn how to install wine
<Millenniumgroup> How do I enable DD5.1 in linux? vlc can't play DD5.1 movies I have to switch to stereo evry time..anyone got a good guide? Im using a simple creative 5.1 card
<donza> is there any howto to change breezy to use oss instead of alsa?
<djk_> phiqtion: use the repos?
<Agiofws> to start sshd in ubuntu  i do  --->  /etc/init.d/sshd  start   ?
<owner989> lord maynoth, its not as if windows device manager updates drivers for you
<owner989> well it does
<donza> alsa is producing some static noice in to my mp3s
<cyphase> omg
<owner989> but 90% of the time it doesnt update them
<demey> chmod?
<ClayG> * Starting rpc mountd...                                                                                             [fail] 
<Determinist> Lord_Maynoth, i suppose, yes. the problem right now isnt the disability to create such a gui, but rather in the deeper problem that hardware isnt erally being supported on linux yet, on a large scale. it's the egg and the chicken problem. hardware makers wont pay attention to linux as long as there isnt a large user base and a large user base usually demands good hardware support.
<demey> from first command thats start with cd?
<Agiofws> to start sshd in ubuntu  i do  --->  /etc/init.d/sshd  start   ?
<owner989> but i will say that its easier to install video card drivers in windows
<Determinist> s/disability/inability
<owner989> compared to linux
<Determinist> yes, i'll agree
<demey> cyberangel
<Millenniumgroup> owner989 and it's easier to kill yourself in piss poor windows
<demey> thanxs
<CyberAngel> let`s go from the start. You are in a console now right?
<Agrajag> owner989: what's so hard about apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<demey> yes
<CyberAngel> very nice
<owner989> for newbies agrajag
<CyberAngel> enter "cd ~/TeamSpeak2RC2"
<Agiofws> to start sshd in ubuntu  i do  --->  /etc/init.d/sshd  start   ?
<Determinist> Millenniumgroup, all in all, i do have to admit that windows handles hardware better. it's the quality of the drivers written for that platform that really sucks. there are other (many) problems with windows, but drivers support and handling isnt one of them.
<CyberAngel> then enter "chmod 755 TeamSpeak"
<Agrajag> owner989: again, what so difficult about it? You run that, it installs the drivers
<soundray> Determinist, Lord_Maynoth: if after all those years, Linux was nothing more than a Windows replacement, I wouldn't be here.
<Lord_Maynoth> well would it not be great if ubuntu lead the way... and built in a device manager with the ability to update and install 3rd party driver
<CyberAngel> And finally enter "./TeamSpeak"
<owner989> lol agrajag
<shinu> hey, i got this error when i try to run rtorrent which i just compiled: rtorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libtorrent.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<owner989> i never said that was hard
<Millenniumgroup> owner989, well then don't use linux or find another distro...or you learn :)
<shinu> how can i solve it?
<owner989> milleniumgroup i was responding to maynoth
<wwallace_lap> owner989: try kanotix
<owner989> ive tried kanotix wwalace
<phiqtion> can anyone give me a link to learn how to install wine
<Determinist> soundray, i'm not suggesting that it is. i'm merely saying that to address a larger crowd, it has to achieve certain things windows has in the past, not that it is to be compared with it.
<demey> ffs
<Lord_Maynoth> well like it or not.... the windows idiots (like me) are not going to switch until we have some basic functionalities provided by both windows and MacOSX
<Millenniumgroup> determinist.. sorry I don't agree... one of the major faults with windows is hardware management, yes im aware 99% of evry dev supports windows..but it took me about 3 seconds to find my 2nd NIC in linux.. ws couldn't even detect it..
<demey> i cant get the
<wwallace_lap> owner989: did you like it?
<Millenniumgroup> Windows = drivers -reboot - drivers - reboot
<owner989> wwalace its a good distro
<DrBair> shinu:  seems like you need the libtorrent package
<wwallace_lap> it is
<djk_> phiqtion: how about winehq.com ?
<ubun-newbie> i got two nics eth0 and eth1 how do  i remove eth0
<owner989> but i wouldnt use it until they release a final version
<demey> ~ in it :(
<shinu> DrBair: i just compiled that too
<djk_> phiqtion: or use apt to install it
<owner989> it is RC right now
<Lord_Maynoth> basic functionalities being .exe type install system like autopackage is bringing to linux and a device manager with the ability to update and remove/install new drivers
<shinu> DrBair: maybe rtorrent is looking in the wrong dirs or something?
<CyberAngel> the ~ is your home directory
<Determinist> Millenniumgroup, i havent bumped into that all too often, altho i will admit to have ran into such problems in the past. either way, i'm using ubuntu now for obvious reasons, still doesnt mean windows sucks all over, it has afew good things.
<DrBair> shinu: did you install libtorrent?
<owner989> wwalace_lap i think ubuntu is better for most people than kanotix
<Millenniumgroup> ubunu-newbie system -administartion - networking
<CyberAngel> it has the same result as if you enter "cd /home/<YOUR USERNAME HERE>/TeamSpeak2RC2"
<Secreth`X> Is there a program for turning .AVI's into .MPEG's?
<phiqtion> djk_: wine tools first or wine?
<demey> so i only need to type /teamspeak....
<DrBair> shinu: its probably expecting it in /usr/lib
<shinu> DrBair: i compiled it
<rubem> anyone know a good php ide for ubuntu?
<owner989> because kanotix uses debian unstable and its messed up right now
<djk_> phiqtion: install both.
<phiqtion> djk_: which one first
<shinu> DrBair: my files seem to be in /usr/local/lib
<soundray> Determinist, for Linux it would be better to grow the community of tech-savvy users that find it attractive. Competing for a mass audience will only dumb it down.
<djk_> phiqtion: whatever you want.
<Millenniumgroup> Determinist, i've used ms-dos since 1990.. and I can't see anything good about windows since I switched to linux about to 2months ago... remmeber they are charging YOU for a system that doesn't work very well..
<CyberAngel> you need to go to the folder that you installed teamspeak and all you need is to type "./TeamSpeak"
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know if dapper drake will autodetect your windows paritions yet or not (without having to download a script)
<DrBair> shinu: is /usr/local/lib in your $PATH?
<owner989> milleniumgroup except games
<owner989> lol
<CyberAngel> demey, Not /TeamSpeak but ./TeamSpeak
<owner989> lord maynoth i would use breezy if i were you
<Millenniumgroup> lol ya, gaming in linux blows and determinst I do get your point, but plz remember there's a LOT more 3rd parties who supports hardware in ms, since ws is more mainstreamed
<CyberAngel> you need the dot before the slash
<topyli> i don't think /usr/local/lib is in anybody's path :)
<Determinist> soundray, that... is the big debate then, isnt it? for linux to be what it can be it needs better cooperation from hardware makers and other players in the market, without it turning even slighty mainstream, that just wont happen.
<shinu> DrBair: nope, how can i add it?
<Determinist> Millenniumgroup, yes, i agree :)
<Necrocide> Ubuntu for the win!
<owner989> linux just needs more driver support from manufacturers
<demey> it says its running 0.o
<owner989> otherwise its perfect
<owner989> ubuntu is a step in the right direction
<gnomefreak> kanotix is live cd :(
<gnomefreak> and not in english :(
<owner989> gnome it can be installed from live cd
<owner989> and it is in english
<demey> mmm
<owner989> you downloaded wrong lang version
<Lord_Maynoth> linux needs a device manager  so companies can actually write drivers one time instead of 200 for each distro
<Earthpig> topyli: it's not even in the default /etc/ld.so.conf :)
<Lord_Maynoth> no company is going to do that
<gnomefreak> owner every page google brought up is german :(
<demey> cyberangel it says its running and iff itt aint i need to delete some file
<ubun-newbie> i got two nics eth0 and eth1 how do  i remove eth0
<owner989> lord_maynoth they just need to release the source code
<Lord_Maynoth> and no company is going to release the hardware specs due to competition
<Lord_Maynoth> right
<xslf> Lord_Maynoth: And leave Linux-ppc users in the dark? no thanks
<Lord_Maynoth> thats suicide
<rebort> hello, can anyone offer help with bug http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479 Z
<Madpilot> Lord_Maynoth: companies need to release specs, so people can write drivers for them...
<soundray> Determinist, if Linux turns mainstream to get hardware vendors on board, what we'll get is more of the kind of mess we have with ati and nvidia right now.
<CyberAngel> ok delete the file that it says and then rerun it
<owner989> gnomefreak, why do you want to use kanotix?
<demey> k
<owner989> dont you like ubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth> companies release specs, whats going to happen?  the competition will copy them
<phiqtion> djk_: installed both, nothing came up in the menu. what now?
<ubun-newbie> i got two nics eth0 and eth1 how do  i remove eth0
<rebort> whats the problem demey ?
<gnomefreak> owner989,  i was just looking at it
<djk_> phiqtion: type winetools in a terminal..
* topyli tries backporting gnome-bluetooth
<djk_> phiqtion: and set it up..
<Madpilot> Lord_Maynoth: by the time something is released to the public, the "next big thing" is being developed - releasing specs probably doesn't matter much...
<Lord_Maynoth> just like handing it out on a platter here come steal all my hard work
<Secreth`X> Is there a program for turning .AVI's into .MPEG's?
<demey> installing TS rebort
<Lord_Maynoth> i disagree and obviously the big corps do also
<xslf> Lord_Maynoth: So the competition is always one step behind, while the companies don't have to create drivers non-X86 linux versions
<DrBair> shinu: export PATH="/usr/local/lib:${PATH}"
<djk_> Secreth`X: transcode, mencoder..
<Lord_Maynoth> otherwise they would release all their design documents
<soundray> Determinist, if hw vendors only realized how little they have to lose from opening up their specs, we'd have an easier life with hardware support.
<Madpilot> Lord_Maynoth: HP supports Linux w/ their specs, and it works for them...
<Secreth`X> djk_, are these in apt?
<topyli> Lord_Maynoth: the story of ibm and the success story of personal computing
<Lord_Maynoth> well hardware is never going open source
<topyli> Lord_Maynoth: open specs
<djk_> Secreth`X: yes.
<Lord_Maynoth> its never going to happen
<Secreth`X> djk_, thanks
<Lord_Maynoth> unless we get an open platform
<Lord_Maynoth> in computing
<Lord_Maynoth> you guys keep me posted on that...
<Lord_Maynoth> :P
<Madpilot> Lord_Maynoth: take a look at the printer page in the wiki, there are about three times as many HP printers there as anythign other company - because HP supports Linux...
<rebort> demey: TS = teamspeak?
<owner989> which printer are you having trouble with maynoth
<DrBair> some companies are nice about specs
<demey> yeah rebort
<Lord_Maynoth> nothing about printers
<Lord_Maynoth> just an observation
<vbgunz> its official... Firefox 1.5 is out (for a while)... whats the news!
<vbgunz> !firefox
<owner989> im using it
<owner989> vbgunz
<Lord_Maynoth> windows morons like me want functionality like windows xp and MacOS X
<Lord_Maynoth> a device manager
<topyli> ewww
<vbgunz> owner989: didn't download it through apt-get huh?
<Lord_Maynoth> and .exe install type install method like autopackage
<owner989> no
<demey> cyberangel : i cant find the file 0.o
<soundray> Lord_Maynoth, so Linux people should jump to cater to your needs?
<owner989> i can give you the install link
<Lord_Maynoth> yup
<vbgunz> owner989: I'll check it out!
<Lord_Maynoth> if thats your goal to get us to switch
<Lord_Maynoth> if not then don't bother
<topyli> Lord_Maynoth: you prefer unmaintainable systems? ;-)
<soundray> Lord_Maynoth, sorry, we got other priorities.
<Madpilot> Lord_Maynoth: Synaptic is easier than any Windows install system going...
<owner989> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion vbgunz
<MasterTsunami> ok so then don't switch :)
<rebort> demey: paste the errors you're getting at pastebin
<amparo_pzzi> someone uses cdrdao??
<Lord_Maynoth> BWHAHAHAHAHA
<decklin> Lord_Maynoth, perhaps you should go join the current thread on lkml.
<vbgunz> owner989: thanks bro!
<Secreth`X> I agree with Madpilot
<owner989> np
<Lord_Maynoth> hang brb
<Millenniumgroup> Determinsist, sorry bud, sometimes I just get carried away about windows lol
<MasterTsunami> by the way I have a nice webpage you should see...
<demey> mmm
<soundray> Just another troll. It's sad.
<demey> again? :-s
<CyberAngel> rebort, where is the pastebin?
<MasterTsunami> you are using internet explorer right?  :D
<nass> hello all,
<Lord_Maynoth> have to wipe my eyes on that one... apt-get is easier than downloading an exe...   oh the tears
<djk_> CyberAngel: pastebin.com ?
<CyberAngel> It`s my first time on this channel :)
<xslf> Lord_Maynoth: You keep assuming that Linux only runs on PC's
<rebort> demey: oh just link me then
<rebort> !pastebin
<CyberAngel> I didn`t knew it :)
<ubun-newbie> i got two nics eth0 and eth1 how do  i remove eth0
<demey> rebort i postedem in this channel
<owner989> lord maynoth, installing drivers in windows isnt always as easy as one click
<nass> just wanted to say that the ATI latest driver how-to on the Ubuntu forum really helped me !
<Madpilot> rebort: no bot right now
<owner989> speaking from experience
<rebort> agh
<djk_> Madpilot: why not?
<rebort>  Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting
<decklin> Lord_Maynoth: seriously. i think they would appreciate your insight.
<Madpilot> djk_: not sure
<demey> mmm
<djk_> Madpilot: :(
<rebort> demey: i wasn't here when you did
<Lord_Maynoth> wanna paste a link
<demey> im getting a bit annoyed
<owner989> gnomefreak this is where the newest kanotix is http://debian.tu-bs.de/project/kanotix/preview/
<demey> mmm
<Lord_Maynoth> decklin
<gnomefreak> ty owner
<owner989> np
<decklin> http://www.uwsg.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0512.0/0972.html
<demey> im getting a bit annoyed
* decklin snickers
<demey> not  you guys
<demey> at *
<rebort> demey: just paste the link here again
<demey> mmm
<demey> what link?
<versipolis> ubun-newbie: maybe sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<demey> mah errors aint on the web dude :s
<rebort> demey: go to pastebin.ubuntulinux.bl, paste your problem, it will give you a link to paste here
<rebort> demey: that's better than pasting your whole error in the crowded channel
<Determinist> Millenniumgroup, sorry, i'm at work , had to take a phone call :)
<zeta> anyone know how to  get a card reader working?
<demey> kk
<Necrocide> Can I just increase my swap by increasing the size of the partition?
<Determinist> Millenniumgroup, and it's quite understandable, i'm quite passionate about it as well.
<owner989> whats so hard about typing ./executable.bin lord_maynoth
<owner989> same thing as windows
<mcvideo> salve a tutti
<Lord_Maynoth> autopackage is much better
<Lord_Maynoth> beats being tied to a central repo
<demey> i think linux is a bit to hard for me :-/
<poningru> who is a tutti?
<poningru> demey: you on a mac?
<owner989> whats your issue demey
<demey> installing :)
<TecnoVM64> linux is just something you have to get used to :>
<mcvideo> ce qualcuno che parla la lingua italiana???????
<chrisx1> Any1 know if amsn is working in ubuntu yet?
<Millenniumgroup> Determinist :)
<demey> lol
<demey> chrisxl
<poningru> chrisx1: amsn?
<demey> you dont need to instal that
<Lord_Maynoth> in 3 years autopackage will be able to resolve dependencies via apt-get etc... and programs will be able to be unistalled via the native package manager
<rebort> demey: good luck i have a test to take now
<Secreth`X> demey nothing is to hard. you just need to learn harder..
<Lord_Maynoth> so it will become the defacto linux installer
<demey> chrisxl: go to applications on the upper site go to inet and klik on
<DrBair> zeta: some card readers are a PITA
<zeta> PITA?
<poningru> demey: whats the problem you are having?
<demey> chrisxl : then take Gaim
<poningru> pain in the a**
<Determinist> Pain In The Ass
<owner989> demey just use synaptic
<owner989> thats easy to use
<zeta> so no luck?
<demey> synaptic?
<jupp> how can i use php5 with apache? I installed apache and php5
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know if dapper will autodetect windows partitions
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<DrBair> zeta: has to do with them not announcing themselves when a card is inserted
<djk_> Lord_Maynoth: hoary already did.. warty probably too..
<DrBair> zeta: I'll dig up the guide on it
<chrisx1> anyone know a version of msn messenger with dp's For ubuntu
<sorush20> anyone here know about a good accounting software package?
<sorush20> !accounting
<poningru> chrisx1: dp?
<topyli> chrisx1: what is a dp
<Earthpig> Already done home. :)
<sorush20> !account
<Earthpig> oops
<ubun-newbie> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<ubun-newbie> ** (gedit:7981): CRITICAL **: gedit_mdi_set_state: assertion `GEDIT_IS_MDI (mdi)' failed
<Madpilot> sorush20: gnucash?
<poningru> dont paste in here please
<owner989> lord maynoth whats so hard about mounting an NTFS partition?
<chrisx1> Display Picture
<Lord_Maynoth> no... it didn't I still had to download a script to detect my windows partitions
<versipolis> Lord_Maynoth: u mean autodetect or mount so average user can actually use it
<owner989> lord_maynoth http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<phiqtion> djk_: where can i see the software wine installed? the base system
<TaZzZ> chris; gaim for msnmessenger on ubuntu
<poningru> chrisx1: well I know kopete does
<jeed890> i need help!
<demey> mmm
<chrisx1> is that for gnome?
<Lord_Maynoth> missing the point.... the process should have been completely automatic
<poningru> chrisx1: gaim does not have video though
<Seveas> poningru, not yet
<Lord_Maynoth> I am asking if it will be so in dapper
<demey> guys im taking itt to a channel in my own languaga
<ubun-newbie> ** (gedit:7981): CRITICAL **: gedit_mdi_set_state: assertion `GEDIT_IS_MDI (mdi)' failed  how to fix this problem
<Lord_Maynoth> drak
<Seveas> gaim 2 is going to rock
<TecnoVM64> chrisx1, kopete does, actually, it's for kde, but will work without any problem in gnome
<demey> thanxs for the help
<Lord_Maynoth> drake
<devint> Can anybody tell me how I can import my font and dll's from my windows installation into Wine?
<TaZzZ> chrix1:yes it is
<poningru> chrisx1: doh sorry that kopete is not in ubuntu yet
<chrisx1> I Cant See Display Picture on it:S
<jeed890> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME WITH A BOOT UP PROBLEM?
<topyli> phiqtion: you don't care where it is. the executable should be /usr/bin/wine
<shinu> DrBair: does that command add that to $PATH for good? or is it just temporary?
<poningru> Seveas: any idea when that will be in?
<mwe> jeed890: cut the caps
<topyli> jeed890: you're hurting my eyes
<chrisx1> poningru, I Cant See Display Picture on it:S
<djk_> Seveas: where's ubotu?
<Seveas> jeed890, please drop the caps and simply state your problem
<gnomefreak> gaim2 is dev stage yet?
<poningru> jeed890: calm down dude whats the problem?
<Seveas> poningru, -ENOCLUE
<Thunderguy> I just got these Ubuntu Cd's 5.10 for the PC, the 5 that I ordered, but I have a problem, they are all scratched up on the disc's surface, not that it is so bad, but I can almost garuntee by looking at it that information on the discs is damaged, anyone know a good way to remove scratches and repair disc surfaces?
<Seveas> djk_, -ENOCLUE either :)
<DrBair> shinu: thats for good
<djk_> phiqtion: type locate wine in a terminal ..not sure where it's installed to
<topyli> damn. nautilus-sendto still doesn't offer to send files via bluetooth :(
* topyli cries
<versipolis> Thunderguy: toothpaste? :)
<owner989> thunder theres some liquid you can get
<shinu> DrBair: ok thanks a lot
<owner989> that supposedly removes scratches
<Lord_Maynoth> Anyone here know if Dapper drake will autodetect and MOUNT windows partitions without a script?????
<Thunderguy> versipolist: Are you serious?
<Seveas> topyli, gnome-bluetooth from breezy sucks
<zeta> DrBair is the guide in the wiki?
<poningru> chrisx1: whats a display picture? is it the picture through video camera? or the one they choose?
<jeed890> ok my problem is when i start up pc grub boot loader starts i can get into xp but when i try to boot up ubuntu it comes up with loads of code i dont understand
<Seveas> topyli, grab my dapper backports :)
<owner989> maynoth if you looked at the link i posted, you could have ubuntu mount the partition correctly on every boot
<topyli> Seveas: i just backported dapper gnome-bluetooth, but no worky
<chrisx1> poningru, one they choose some peoples i can see but some others i can
<ubun-newbie> ** (gedit:7981): CRITICAL **: gedit_mdi_set_state: assertion `GEDIT_IS_MDI (mdi)' failed  how to fix this problem
<ProfQki> i made an apt-get upgrade this morning and till that time suspend to disk doesn't work correct
<poningru> chrisx1: hmm not sure what the problem is
<topyli> Seveas: should i backport nautlus-sendto as well?
<DrBair> zeta: nope, its at http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html in the "Additional notes..."  header
<Seveas> topyli, no idea, I never tried that function :)
<Dasnipa`> Lord_Maynoth, why would you want it to detect and mount ntfs automatically, when you can just edit the file and do it yourself
<Lord_Maynoth> thats great owner except you are ignoring the question....   I just asked if dapper would do it automatically... your responce is to sownload a script
<poningru> jeed890: did you try waiting till all that code is done?
<owner989> its not a script
<owner989> its just a command
<DrBair> zeta: if you read through it, its not too bad. this was my first undertaking as a linux noobie
<chrisx1> poningru, is there a newer version than v1.5.0
<Lord_Maynoth> ok then manually edit the fstab
<Lord_Maynoth> or whatever
<topyli> Seveas: nautilus-sendto is not newer in dapper anyway
<chrisx1> nm
<chrisx1> goin to there chan
<zeta> ok will try
<jeed890> it comes up with system panic (next line) system trying to kill init!
<jki> Hi
<Lord_Maynoth> windows people hate the CLI... and it still is irrelivent to the question... but thanks anyway
<jki> Any ideas about why gnome-settings-daemon is only started for the first one of simultaneous Gnome sessions by same user? If i killall gnome-settings-daemon, bonobo-activation-server starts it in each Gnome session.
<zeta> DrBair any way to get floppy disks to auto mount
<owner989> i dont know maynoth, but ubuntu didnt correctly mount my ntfs partition when i first installed it
<poningru> chrisx1: no thats the latest
<zeta> DrBair they mount when i right click and click mount.....
<owner989> but its not hard to edit fstab
<Dasnipa`> the question is whats the big deal about adding a line to fstab to do it... someone might not want to mount an ntfs partition automatically
<Thunderguy> Hey, do you think 'eyeglass lensecleaner' will work on cd's?
<Lord_Maynoth> owner nothing is really hard with ubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth> its just annoying
<ProfQki> who can help me with hibernate problem?
<chrisx1> poningru, ok
<Lord_Maynoth> it took me over 3 weeks to get it the way I liked it
<poningru> Dasnipa`: whats the prob?
<Lord_Maynoth> thats insane... and no windows person is going to deal with that
<Dasnipa`> poningru, nothing im commenting on Lord_Maynoth's question
<poningru> oh
<gnomefreak> Lord_Maynoth,  apt-get upgrade is hard for people that never used it before
<poningru> ProfQki: whats wrong?
<Lord_Maynoth> lol
<owner989> maynoth, removing spyware from windows computer take a while too
<poningru> what are we arguing about?
<owner989> ive seen so many comps wrecked with spyware
<Lord_Maynoth> yup.... still dodging the question
<Lord_Maynoth> :P
<Dasnipa`> why did it take 3 months? i had no clue what i was doing at first and it took a google searcha nd the first link had the line i needed to add my ntfs to fstab and it worked perfectly
<owner989> but its a valid point
<Biscuitian_Warhe> !ati
<Lord_Maynoth> Dasnipa there were tons of little annoyances I had to fix
<poningru> guys does gedit have autocomplition for c++?
<ProfQki> poningru: after apt-get upgrade this morning when i resume after hibernation and i type the password it falls back to suspend
<Lord_Maynoth> being able to play mp3s divx
<topyli> anybody know a better bluetooth gui interface than gnome-bluetooth? (i don't want to install half of kde either)
<Lord_Maynoth> home networking
<Seveas> poningru, no
<Lord_Maynoth> printer drivers
<zeta> DrBair this is not a usb card reader
<Lord_Maynoth> modem drivers
<ubun-newbie> ** (gedit:7981): CRITICAL **: gedit_mdi_set_state: assertion `GEDIT_IS_MDI (mdi)' failed  how to fix this problem
<ProfQki> poningru: till the upgrade it worked well
<gnomefreak> :x
<zeta> DrBair does that matter?
<Lord_Maynoth> ntfs partitions
<Seveas> ubun-newbie: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Lord_Maynoth> none of it was hard to do
<owner989> i can play mp3s divx lord_maynoth
<Lord_Maynoth> just time consuming to google
<owner989> you just need the codecs
<poningru> Seveas: do you know of a good text editor that does?
<Lord_Maynoth> yeah you guys are so not even listening
<Dasnipa`> time consuming to google... rofl
<Seveas> poningru, no
<owner989> lol dasnipa
<Dasnipa`> read man pages much?
<Lord_Maynoth> to the points being made or the questions being asked
<Lord_Maynoth> yes it is easy
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, if you simply looked at the wiki it would have taken mere hours
<Seveas> or minutes
<poningru> ProfQki: do you remember what was upgraded today?
<Lord_Maynoth> but it takes weeks to configure
<DrBair> zeta: what bus does it run on?
<Millenniumgroup> damn so many posts about DD5.1 sound on the ubuntu forum :(
<Lord_Maynoth> i disagree
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I downloaded the ATI Xorg Driver from Synaptic, but everytime I try to fun fglrxconfig It wants to write to the XFree86 File.
<Lord_Maynoth> totally
<owner989> i agree seveas, ubuntu is a great learning tool
<owner989> for linux newbies
<ProfQki> poningru: just a minute
<owner989> there is so much documentation
<Lord_Maynoth> yes
<sethk> Biscuitian_Warhe, and?
<Lord_Maynoth> there are thousands of how to articles
<poningru> owner989: I disagree there isnt enough
<Lord_Maynoth> everyhthing is there
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, disagree all you want, but don't blamu Ubuntu for you not being able to find things
<Lord_Maynoth> everything you ever wanted to know
<Biscuitian_Warhe> sethk: I've got Xorg. I downloaded the xorg one. Yet it keeps trying to write to that file
<poningru> have you looked at gentoo documentation?
<Lord_Maynoth> hey I am not seav
<poningru> its sooo much better than ubuntu docs
<Lord_Maynoth> just pointing out the obvious
<sethk> Biscuitian_Warhe, and?  why do you think that's a problem?
<zeta> DrBair checking now
<Thunderguy> Is there an ubuntu program I could use or download to check the surface of a cd for unreadable areas due to scratches?
<owner989> but gentoo takes much longer to setup
<Seveas> Thunderguy, you can vrify the md5sum of the cd
<Biscuitian_Warhe> sethk: I don't know how to configure xorg myself. But this won't do it either. So bleh.
<jeed890> thunder guy just clean the discs
<DrBair> zeta:  some of the internal ones are usb
<sethk> Biscuitian_Warhe, writing xorg.conf _is_ configuring xorg
<Lord_Maynoth> ubuntu needs a device manager with the ability to update and install new drivers,  it needs a .exe install system like autopackage, and it needs to autodetect and automount windows partitions out of box to apeal to windows morons
<phiqtion> djk_: i have been appreciating you're help. how can i install a new programa to wine or winetools ?
<Thunderguy> True, Seveas: The cd's from the factory have the same chksum as the cd's from the download site?
<Lord_Maynoth> if windows morons is not your target base then it is working great!
<Biscuitian_Warhe> sethk: Can you just tell me about !ati, so I can go to that one wiki... Lol
<Lord_Maynoth> not sure why there is a disagreement
<Seveas> Thunderguy, yes
<Seveas> Thunderguy, and there is also md5sums.txt in the root of the cd
<Thunderguy> k.
<Seveas> Biscuitian_Warhe, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Dasnipa`> 'windows morons' just need to learn to not be lazy and actually read man mages, and not think that google 'takes too much time'
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Google is a great tool.
<owner989> exactly dasnipa
<owner989> thats why there is so much spyware and virus infected computers
<poningru> Seveas: on the cd cant you press backspace at prompt?
<UncleD> If I am using the LiveCD can I mkdir /home/media and create virtual space in memory?
<Seveas> Dasnipa`, please don't use words as morons
<Lord_Maynoth> I am not saying it is bad, or poorly documented.... it just takes more time digging through how to guides and being on the CLI than most windows users care to do
<ProfQki> poningru: unfortunately i can't tell what i upgraded
<DrBair> zeta: i need to do some stuff around the house before the wife figures out I've been a bum all day.  If you still need help you can PM me
<zeta> DrBair its an internal usb
<Dasnipa`> Seveas, i put it in quotes as i was using the wording that Lord_Maynoth used
<jeed890> does anybody run xp and ubuntu 5.04 dual boot (grub)
<zeta> DrBair i will try the guide
<DrBair> zeta: ah ok, then that should work
<Seveas> jeed890, I used tu
<poningru> owner989: Dasnipa` Lord_Maynoth : no its not the users fault the software needs to mature enough to have almost zero learning curve, if the software is requiring reading 100's of pages of docs then it has failed
<djk_> phiqtion: if you want to install a windows prog with wine type  wine name/of/the/program.exe to install it..
<veryfunny> DrBair thanks
<OneSeventeen> how do I set up multiple IP addresses on the same interface? (for web server purposes)
<poningru> I am speaking about end user software
<jeed890> could you help me plz then seveas because thats my problem
<Lord_Maynoth> we agree then poningru
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, learning linux is much much easier than learning windows
<veryfunny> DrBair can this be used for an USB controller also?
<djk_> phiqtion: of course you'll have to be in the dir of said exe or point to it..
<ProfQki> OneSeventeen: you can make ethx:1 interface and give an ip for it
<Lord_Maynoth> bwhahahaha    it will be in ten years if MS doesn't kill by then with frtiz chips
<veryfunny> DrBair it is an old media box so it has buttons fro music, tv, camera, etc
<ProfQki> OneSeventeen: for example ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.1
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, blaming linuc for not having fritz drivers is ridiculous
<zeta> DrBair it is an old media box so it has buttons fro music, tv, camera, etc
<Lord_Maynoth> its taking too long to evolve into a cosumer level os, and the groundwork for trusted computing is being laid
<zeta> DrBair can this be used for that card also?
<Lord_Maynoth> straw man argument
<Lord_Maynoth> :P
<Millenniumgroup> Lord_Maynot  it needs a .exe install system like autopackage, and it needs to autodetect and automount windows partitions out of box to apeal to windows morons ......... clearly you can't be serious?
<jeed890> can you @seveas?
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, bullshit and please stop this highly irrelevant discussion
<poningru> Lord_Maynoth: unfortunately you cannot straight up build a mature os it has to evolve
<bshumate> treacherous computing is more like it
<UncleD> If I am using the LiveCD can I mkdir /home/media and create virtual space in memory?
<Seveas> Millenniumgroup, ewwww autopackage
<DrBair> zeta: udev can be used to assign device names to pretty much anything, or force them as is the case now
<Seveas> talk about crap...
<Lord_Maynoth> oop ok
<poningru> Lord_Maynoth: take a look at plasma and other things
<Dasnipa`> well thats if microsoft survives after thier new OS flops, and google surpasses them in size and puts out a linux based google OS
<BlueDevil> Seveas: hello, are you maintaining a repo with freenx?
<Millenniumgroup> Seveas I was quoting Lord_Maynoth
<UncleD> If I am using the LiveCD can I mkdir /home/media and create virtual space in memory? I need to mount /dev/hda1 using the LiveCD to fix a problem with ld-2.2.93.so
<zeta> DrBair ok i will play with it
<Lord_Maynoth> maybe i am wrong... but trusted computing is on its way
<phiqtion> djk_: thanks
<Lord_Maynoth> licences cost money
<Seveas> enough of this nonsense alread
<ProfQki> OneSeventeen: is it good for you?
<bshumate> @Lord_Maynoth:  sometimes when you want to do something along the same lines, but differently, *you* have to change.  Linux does not work like windows, just like riding a horse, or bicycle will get you somewhere, but not in the same manner as driving a car.  *You* either adapt to using Linux the way Linux works, or just stick to being a "Windows Moron". ;-)
<djk_> phiqtion: you're welcome.
<poningru> ok guys this argument does not belong here
<Seveas> please stop this irrelevant discussion or move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> this is a support channel
<Millenniumgroup> agreed let's stop this pointless argument, it's not going anywhere
<poningru> yeah what the OP said
<Seveas> and even though Lord_Maynoth needs support, that should be somewhere else ;)
<Lord_Maynoth> and linux cannot be free and pay for licences for trusted computing if MS allows them to be licenced on the TP platform even
<florg> hi. what is a good sound recording tools for GNOME? Like krec for KDE
<Kyral> Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlueDevil> Seveas: do you or do you not
<BlueDevil> ?
<Seveas> BlueDevil, missed te question there
<poningru> florg: you mean from the mic?
<BlueDevil> Seveas: hello, are you maintaining a repo with freenx?
<Seveas> yes I mainitain such a repository
<Lord_Maynoth> gimme one strait answer and I will leave
<florg> poningru: the line in
<BlueDevil> the sun-jre package is inaccesible
<jki> lord_maynoth: 42
<Lord_Maynoth> do you guys think dapper drake will autodetect and automount ntfs partitions
<Lord_Maynoth> yes or no
<Dasnipa`> no
<poningru> florg: yeah its sound recorder
<Thunderguy> uh-oh md5sum didn't match on the cd I got in the mail :(
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, breezy already does
<BlueDevil> Seveas: the sun-jre package is inaccesible
<Millenniumgroup> no
<Lord_Maynoth> man sev dont tell me that
<djk_> Seveas: i already told him that 20 mins ago....
<BlueDevil> Seveas: 404 - forbidden
<Seveas> BlueDevil, I know
<Lord_Maynoth> I have installed it on 3 diff machines
<florg> poningru: thx, i'll try it...
<Lord_Maynoth> had to run a script on each one
<Lord_Maynoth> to detect and set up ntfs partitions
<poningru> florg: under sound&video in applications
<BlueDevil> Seveas: on purpose?
<Lord_Maynoth> amd/intel rigs
<Seveas> BlueDevil, yup
<florg> poningru: ok
<gnomefreak> the only problem ive found with some of the extra repos so far is the gpg keys
<phiqtion> djk_: wine is simulating windows 98 am i correct? so if i have a program like cakewalk kinetic it won't install in linux under wine correct?
<phiqtion> djk_: because kinetic requires winxp
<Lord_Maynoth> ok here is better question
<Lord_Maynoth> IF
<Seveas> phiqtion, winr can simulate 98 too
<djk_> phiqtion: depends on what you set wine to, i think it starts at windows 2.0 and ends at 2003..
<unimatrix9test> hello everyone
<Lord_Maynoth> breezy is suposed to autodetect and automount partitions  why does it not do so?
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, I already told you to take this elsewheere
<Lord_Maynoth> :P
<poningru> Seveas: perhaps its time to consider kb Lord_Maynoth
<phiqtion> djk_: how can i change it
<poningru> just a suggestion
<djk_> phiqtion: with winetools
<djk_> phiqtion: there's an option somewhere..
<Lord_Maynoth> sec just ban me for asking a legit question like you did last time for saying autopackage worked ok for me with gaim 1.5 under hoary
<jag_fsf> so anybody know of somebody who has put together updated media packages with gstreamer 0.10? i'd love to try it out...
<djk_> phiqtion: type winetools in a terminal and look around.
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, that's your definition of OK
<Seveas> but I remember now, you were here before
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Lord_Maynoth!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> being just as annoying
<gnomefreak> damn Seveas  that was fast
<phiqtion> djk_: im looking and dont see any option
<phiqtion> djk_: ok got it bro
<OneSeventeen> ProfQki: sorry, boss came in and had a question, that looks good, so would that basically modify my /network/interfaces file and add the new virtual interface with its own IP?
<ddew|bofh> Hey
<BlueDevil> Seveas: then could you please remove it from the list?
<djk_> phiqtion: Modify Wine Configuration
<Seveas> BlueDevil, no ;)
<Jxpx> maxi
<Seveas> BlueDevil, mind if I send you a private message?
<ddew|bofh> Anyone here running breezy on a powermac g5?
<OneSeventeen> ProfQki: and does that mean I could also do ifconfig eth0:2 192.168.1.2 and ifconfig eth0:3 192.168.1.3 ?
<BlueDevil> Seveas: by all means..
<BlueDevil> go ahead
<Agiofws> root@active:/ # /etc/init.d/ssh start  ; * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server..  ...fail!    Inned some help please
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Hi, I compiled ALSA 1.09 like I do everytime I install Hoary, but for some reason at the end of running alsaconf in spits out that the card id isn't valid, and it won't finish setting up the card
<TTilus> I burned data DVD with couple of 1+Gb files.  It works fine on the machine it was burned.  Another Linux box having same make and age DVD drive shows only 8-11Mb files, otherwise things work.  Any suggestions what eats up the file tails?
<bthornton> how would I find out which package contains the 'strings' command?  either that, or which package contains the 'strings' command?
<Agiofws> root@active:/ # /etc/init.d/ssh start  ; * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server..  ...fail!    Inned some help please
<Agiofws> ?
<jag_fsf> Agiofws: what does /var/log/messages say?
<TTilus> bronson: do you _have_ the strings already?
<Seveas> Agiofws, and /var/log/daemon.log
<Agiofws> root@active:/ # /etc/init.d/ssh start  ; * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server..  ...fail!    I need some help please how do you start an ssh server on ubuntu
<ompaul> Agiofws, I was going to ask you but you asked twice so now I have to tell you to take it easy please
<Chrizz> hi, hope some1 can help me.... running my ubuntu comp without monitor, just controlling it with VNC but the resolution is set to 640x480 and i can't put it any higher.... any1 got an idea??
<TTilus> bronson: sorry, wrong guy
<rosa> hi!is there a possiblity for installing CAMFROG into ubuntu that works?
<Agiofws> ok  ompaul
<TTilus> bthornton: do you _have_ the strings already?
<bthornton> TTilus: Well, if I do, it's not in the $PATH.
<UncleD> Can someone help me? Im trying to save my other box!! I need to know, if I boot up with the LiveCD can I do: mkdir /home/media  and then sudo mount /dev/hda1 /home/media
<TTilus> bthornton: if you do, which strings gives you the file
<unimatrix9test> lots of questions...
<TTilus> bthornton: search package containing file named strings
<TTilus> bthornton: packages.debian.org
<unimatrix9test> UncleD : mkdir /mnt/hda1
<ompaul> Agiofws, did you check var log messages to see what it complained about? (like all the nice people asked?)
<bthornton> TTilus: thanks
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu.com works too :)
<TTilus> gnomefreak: whoa, good to know, thnx
<unimatrix9test> Then mount -t (filesystem) -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<Agiofws> ompaul,  i think its workind
<gnomefreak> yw was just thinking for the people that are using ubuntu not debian thats all
<ompaul> Agiofws, ssh -C your_username@localhost
<unimatrix9test> for example mount -t ntfs
<ddew|bofh> Is there a channel for ppc users on ubuntu?
<Agiofws> ompaul,  wjat does -C do again ?
<jag_fsf> so anybody know of somebody who has put together updated media packages with gstreamer 0.10? i'd love to try it out...
<Agiofws> compress?
<eedge> I'm networked through a switch to another windows station... All internet is going through that station (and working) but when I do sudo mii-tool eth0
<eedge>  I get eth0: 10 Mbit, half duplex, no link.
<UncleD> unimatrix9test - the error I get when I try that command is: You must be root to use this command (mount) - im using the LiveCD
<ompaul> Agiofws, exactly
<jag_fsf> UncleD : prefix the command with sudo
<Agiofws> ok
<unimatrix9test> UncleD ; sudo passwd
<Agiofws> its faster ompaul ?
<unimatrix9test> type new password
<unimatrix9test> for root
<unimatrix9test> :)
<UncleD> so sudo passwd
<UncleD> then enter a new pass?
<UncleD> then su?
<Seveas> UncleD, no
<kbrooks> wait wait
<Seveas> just 'sudo mount'
<jag_fsf> or just sudo mount -t ...
<Seveas> don't set a root password, you don't need it on Ubuntu
<UncleD> so do this:
<UncleD> sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1
<UncleD> sudo mount -t (filesystem) -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<ompaul> Agiofws, exactly
<Seveas> UncleD, yeah
<unimatrix9test> yeah ....
<unimatrix9test> :P
<UncleD> what actually goes in the place of (filesystem) ?
<kbrooks> UncleD, there is NO password in root, and you dont need it except in special cases
<jag_fsf> depends.
<bthornton> This is a long shot, but would anybody here happen to have any experience with installing Maple 10 in Linux?
<jag_fsf> uncled: where did the filesystem come from?
<jag_fsf> uncled: windows? mac? linux? bsd?
<UncleD> its linux
<UncleD> what happened is its a rh8 box
<jag_fsf> uncled: then try ext3
<jag_fsf> uncled: if not, ext2
<UncleD> and the library ld-2.2.93.so got destroyed
<ni1s> Ive desided to leave Ubuntu behind me
<kbrooks> UncleD, you'll want mount -t auto
<UncleD> so the box wont even boot up
<kbrooks> UncleD, use auto. mount will guess for you
<Seveas> hehe, ld-*.so is indeed very neccessary
<UncleD> sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ?
<kbrooks> UncleD, yes
<Millenniumgroup> kbrooks, now im confused
<kbrooks> Millenniumgroup, about what?
<ni1s> Ive got a nice custom kernel built, a new found love for enlightenment and the knowlage to leave it all behind me
<Millenniumgroup> how do you get ROOT access without using sudo command? when ever I use sudo or sudo su (im always prompted for a password)
<Kyral> Millenniumgroup: you don't
<jag_fsf> millenniumgroup: you don't.
<zon7> hi there
<ni1s> No distro has enabled me to learn asmuch as Ubuntu did
<clauz> heh
<Kyral> there is a reason for this
<clauz> claus@claus:~$ sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<clauz> claus@claus:~$ cd /media/sda/
<clauz> bash: cd: /media/sda/: Permission denied
<kbrooks> Millenniumgroup, don't do so except in special cases
<kbrooks> clauz, by design
<FrdPrefct> Hello
<zon7> i have a widescreen acer and I want to have widescreen suport in console mode. any help?
<FrdPrefct> Where can I get the deb-make package for breezy?
<Millenniumgroup> kbrooks,sorry m8 I missread your statement :)
<unimatrix9test> wanto install ubuntu ,and no internet acces, are there iso' s for extra packages for ubuntu?
<kbrooks> clauz, you created /media/sda1 as root
<Millenniumgroup> im new, started usinb linux 2 months ago :)
<Kyral> zon7: what is the resolution on the screen?
<unimatrix9test> its for an school
<zon7> 1280x800
<ompaul> Millenniumgroup, you don't have to do sudo -i / -s / su that is not the way to use sudo - the way to do it is when a command needs root is invoke sudo - so you don't end up using root access for cd /some/path or pwd or something else
<owner989> milleniumgroup thats no longer new lol
<vbgunz> Millenniumgroup: You'll learn to love that password one day...!
<|Waters|of|Hell|> I've never used Ubuntu before :(
<Kyral> Millenniumgroup: do what I do
<Kyral> make bash aliases for you most often sudo'd commands (Apt-Get comes to mind)
<ompaul> Millenniumgroup, sudo is ohh 24 or 25 years old at this stage
<eedge> I'm networked through a switch to another windows station... All internet is going through that station (and working) but when I do sudo mii-tool eth0
<eedge>  I get eth0: 10 Mbit, half duplex, no link.
<gnomefreak> |Waters|of|Hell|,  you shoudl try it sometime
* navarone is liking xfce more and more
<ompaul> gnomefreak, s/should/must :-)))
<Millenniumgroup> owner, well ok ;)   hmm I see ompaul...
<unimatrix9test> are there iso's for extra packages for ubuntu acces to all sources without internet?
<clauz> kbrooks, no
<Millenniumgroup> interesting
<FrdPrefct> Anyone know where I can get the deb-make package?
<Chrizz> hi, hope some1 can help me.... running my ubuntu comp without monitor, just controlling it with VNC but the resolution is set to 640x480 and i can't put it any higher.... any1 got an idea??
<|Waters|of|Hell|> gnome, how did you make your text yellow on my screen ?
<poningru> unimatrix9test: its in the works
<poningru> unimatrix9test: not availble yet
<owner989> |Waters|of|Hell| you should try ubuntu you wont be disappointed
<navarone> FrdPrefct, I think you need build-essentials
<kbrooks> clauz, sudo mkdir /foo # this does
<unimatrix9test> ok thanks for the info
<gnomefreak> unimatrix9test,  you cant access the sources without a net connection to get packages
<unimatrix9test> when is it due?
<ompaul> |Waters|of|Hell|, like this where I use your name ????
<zon7> kyral: Any help?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, incorrect
<clauz> kbrooks, ntfs mount specific
<Kyral> Well I dunno about widescreen
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, may be deb-src on the cd
<halibut> Are there any gmail + firefox1.5 users who would like to test my ubuntu skin for gmail?
<owner989> chrizz what video card do you have
<Kyral> but to force the resolution
<gnomefreak> |Waters|of|Hell|, i didnt its your irc client
<Millenniumgroup> tx for the info ompaul, kyral,jag_fsf and vbunz :)
<gnomefreak> kbrooks,  when he stated sources i was thinking sources no tthe cd source
<|Waters|of|Hell|> gnomefreak: ohd
<|Waters|of|Hell|> oh*
<ompaul> Millenniumgroup, join the big happy club :-)
<Kyral> You'd have to lookup the hexcode for the resolution which I have no idea what it is
<|Waters|of|Hell|> Sorry can you tell, noob here.
<navarone> |Waters|of|Hell|, your client indicates a line with your nick in it by colouring it a shade you specify in preferences
<Millenniumgroup> :D
<Kyral> I only know that 1200x1024 is 0x31B
<william_> hey guys, what program should I use to burn a .bin and a .cue file??
<zon7> ok
<zon7> gonna search over the net
<unimatrix9test> k3b
<Chrizz> (owner989): nvidia geforce 2 mx, drivers installed
<|Waters|of|Hell|> I'm using Irssi :)
<Kyral> zon7: I believe the Gentoo Wiki has a table
<owner989> did you try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg chrizz
<korhalf> william_, k3b
* gnomefreak is using x-chat today
<poningru> william_: either k3b or gnomebaker
<clauz> kbrooks, umase=0222 =)
* |Waters|of|Hell| like Irssi over any IRC client 
<|Waters|of|Hell|> Don't ask why
<william_> well gnome baker wont let me do .bin and .cue
<william_> only .iso I think
<UncleD> what is the standard floppy /dev/fd* for ubuntu using the LiveCD?
<poningru> william_: hmm yeah k3b then
<FrdPrefct> navarone : Already got that installed
<Seveas> william_, bchunk can convert it to iso for you
<poningru> wait why doesnt gnomebaker have .bin/.cue support?
<poningru> thats lame
<Kyral> because k3b is better
<poningru> its the gnome answer to burning
<william_> ahh I got it.. I had tried k3b before but it gave me some cdrdao error but I just tried it again
<william_> and it works
<unimatrix9test> lame is an other package
<unimatrix9test> lol
<Seveas> poningru, according to william_ not :)
<Seveas> unimatrix9test, :p
<Kyral> Still, k3b is better
<william_> yeah it only said .iso for burning images
<Kyral> I run Fluxbox and still use k3b
<unimatrix9test> i run gnome with k3b no problem here
<Seveas> !help
<Tony_Sidaway> Help message
<unimatrix9test> is there any one here that use ubuntu in an primary school?
<FrdPrefct> anyone else have suggestions as to where I can get deb-make for breezy?
<Kyral> Learn how to make a Debian package the right way
<Seveas> !find deb-make
<Seveas> ah crap, the thing is gone
<poningru> where's Ubotu?
<Seveas> -ENOCLUE
<Seveas> he and cafuego are AWOL
<Chrizz> owner989 nothin seems to happen....
<ompaul> unimatrix9test, have a look at gcompris and edubuntu as a starting point
<navarone> gcompris is quite good
<UncleD> unimatrix9test - is /dev/fd0 the floppy drive on ubuntu for LiveCD?
<flodine> does anyone have arwiz font installed on breezy? need help
<unimatrix9test> yes
<flodine> artwiz
<owner989> chrizz it should do
<owner989> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner989> in terminal
<Chrizz> terminal does nothin
<Chrizz> yep, but now nothin :S
<owner989> you are using breezy
<owner989> 5.10
<Chrizz> yes
<vbgunz> what is the command to upgrade cleanly from Hoary 5.04 to Breezy 5.10? Is it it sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<veryfunny> is it possible that my DVD burner dosent have a driver?
<veryfunny> and thats why it wont mount anything?
<ompaul> veryfunny, put a CD into it and see if it sees it
<veryfunny> it doesnt see any discs
<unimatrix9test> an data dvd
<ompaul> veryfunny, is it wired up correctly?
<unimatrix9test> not an movie
<veryfunny> data dvd
<veryfunny> let me try that
<ompaul> veryfunny, I am suggesting a music CD
<Chrizz> owner989 can i maybe force a resolution?
<veryfunny> it is wired as the amster, with IDE jumpers in the master slot
<veryfunny> Audio Cds dont work
<chechu> Hello,Help Spanish ?
<veryfunny> DVD movies neither
<unimatrix9test> data?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell vbgunz about upgrade
<ompaul> veryfunny, so it sees nothing
<gnomefreak> :(
<veryfunny> ompaul nope
<gnomefreak> who killed ubotu??? :(
<chrisx1> Does amsn work on ubuntu
<chrisx1> ?
<owner989> chrizz you can manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> chechu,  spanish is at #ubuntu-es
<veryfunny> ompaul it is a phillips
<vbgunz> !upgrade
<chechu> gnomefreak,  thank you
<gnomefreak> vbgunz, ubotu isnt here or broken
<vbgunz> gnomefreak: yup ubotu is dead...
<veryfunny> ompaul model number DVD8301/44 i think
<chrisx1> Does amsn or Kopete work on ubuntu
<vbgunz> isn't it simple or no? I thought sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<unimatrix9test> veryfunny : what does dmesg say?
<Kyral> chrisx1: yes
<gnomefreak> chrisx1, yes both do
<unimatrix9test> amsn or kopete , use gaim?
<Kyral> chrisx1: why wouldn't they :P
<unimatrix9test> its already there...
<phyburn> hey im having trouble talking with my drive i keep getting I/O errors
<chrisx1> gaim is crap
<gnomefreak> i personally rather use gaim but thats just me
<chrisx1> dp dnt work:(
<chrisx1> lolz
<ompaul> veryfunny, do this >>cat /etc/fstab<< and tell me is there more than one entry for /media/cdrom
<unimatrix9test> there is an platform independent amsn, so if all fails
<unimatrix9test> you can use that...
<chrisx1> ok
<unimatrix9test> google amsn
<phyburn> hey im having trouble talking with my drive i keep getting I/O errors and wanted to know if there was some reason that having linux already on the drive that it would mess up fdisk to where it could not read my drive and wont let me edit it
<veryfunny> dmesg says >>> http://pastebin.com/451348
<phiqtion> im trying to cd in the wine program files folder. but terminal stops in Program and does not read Program Files. terminal doesnt read spaces?
<unimatrix9test> i used it an lot on an live knoppix cd
<unimatrix9test> then run amsn from usb stick..
<owner989> phiq did you run winecfg
<veryfunny> ompaul there are two /media/cdrom S
<Seveas> phiqtion, cd Program\ Files
<phiqtion> owner989: i have wintools. that is for?
<veryfunny> ompaul one is hdd the other hdc
<owner989> i recommend running winecfg
<owner989> and autodetect drives
<varsendagger> hey has anyone gotten e17 working for ubuntu?
<veryfunny> ompaul i have tried the fstab route to no avail
<TTilus> I cant get DMA enabled on my dvd-drive.  Web tells me I propably dont have support for my chipset loaded.  How do I manage kernel modules in Ubuntu?  In Debian I use modconf, but it looks like it is not workin (doesnt list any modules).
<ompaul> veryfunny, fstab route?
<veryfunny> ompaul and thats what leads me to drivers
<veryfunny> ompaul, frogzoo had me retype the fstab, etc
<veryfunny> ompaul that didnt help
<veryfunny> ompaul still sees nothing
<varsendagger> TTilus, i don't know
<chrisb> anyone know where I can dump "mknod /dev/i2c-4 c 89 4" so my keyboard light works every time I boot the machine? Right now I have to do it each time I boot...
<CarinArr> hi, i get error messages from ld saying it can't find -lGlu.. I seem to have the mesa stuff installed.. is there anything else i need to do?
<ompaul> reboot it and see if it is there if it is not then it is not detected which is very strange, I would pull the box apart and make sure it was not on cable select - even try booting from the dvd with your livecd
<veryfunny> ompaul the very bottom of this dmesg has a lot of FAILs in it might that be the culprit drive  >> link ::  http://pastebin.com/451348
<bushito> how can i pass from ubuntu to kubuntu???
<veryfunny> ompaul it is not on cable select i know that
<owner989> you could just install kde bushito
<N6REJ> what would be the best way to print to another printer on the lan when both systems are running ubuntu?
<veryfunny> ompaul i just rebooted before coming on here so...
<gnomefreak> veryfunny, is that with a cd rom in it?
<eedge> I'm networked through a switch to another windows station... All internet is going through that station (and working) but when I do sudo mii-tool eth0
<ompaul> try the eject command
<eedge>  I get eth0: 10 Mbit, half duplex, no link.
<veryfunny> gnomefreak reboot with the live cd in?
<navarone> bushito, install kde-desktop and then you can change thru "sessions" when you log in
<eedge> I swear I'm invisable :P
<bushito> hehehe but is the source package of ubuntu same as kubuntu, i mean if i dont got to change the apt-get source file list?
<eedge> lol
<gnomefreak> veryfunny,  the errors are with or without cd rom in the drive?
<veryfunny> ompaul eject opens the drive
<ompaul> very is there anything in there?
<veryfunny> gnome freak that dmesg was with a cd in
<veryfunny> ompaul yes an audio cd
<gnomefreak> veryfunny,  try another cd for the hell of it see if you get errors like that
<ompaul> veryfunny, please try a different audiocd
<veryfunny> ompaul any requests? =)
<phyburn> does any one know what i can do about `unable to read /dev/hda` what should i do
<ompaul> veryfunny, then launch applications sound cdplayer
<gnomefreak> whitezombie if you got it :)
<bwlang> phyburn: try again with sudo ?
<veryfunny> ompaul Foreigner in the drive cdplayer says no disc
<rubem> hi there
<phyburn> bwlang i think its in root i see the # sign
<rubem> which msn clients do you use?:
<ompaul> veryfunny, I am stumped
<phyburn> bwlang im booting off the CD it does not even have sudo
<rubem> i'm looking for a good msn client
<UncleD> use centericq
<veryfunny> ompaul you are not the first one to be
<eedge> I'm networked through a switch to another windows station... All internet is going through that station (and working) but when I do sudo mii-tool eth0
<eedge>  I get eth0: 10 Mbit, half duplex, no link.
<varsendagger> rubem i use gaim,
<navarone> rubem, I think gaim can handle msn...? But don't quote me on that
<veryfunny> ompaul i am going to reboot with livecd in
<rubem> gaim is not good, imho
<bwlang> phyburn - didn't know it was booted from cd... what does fdisk -l /dev/hda say?
<varsendagger> hey is there some kind of trillian for linux?
<navarone> I was just thinking the same thing varsendagger
<Seveas> varsendagger, gaim
<bwlang> phyburn: also do a dmesg | grep hda to be sure that the drive was detected
<phyburn> bwlang i hole bunch of nothing lol
<Seveas> trillian is -- scary
<bwlang> varsendagger: gaim...
<troinc> i'm using gaim's jabber side to handle my google talk, but it won't stay connected more 10mins
<rubem> do you use amns?
<bwlang> phyburn: so you have no parition table...
<troinc> ?
<pder> I TRY THE UBUNTU AND IT ARE DUMB IT DO NOT SUPPORT COMPUTER BECAUSE IT ARE DUMB
<phyburn> bwlang : ok it just spammed a hole spew of stuff
<phyburn> bwland: the last one was buffer I/O error on device hda, logic block 14
<bushito> hello
<troinc> howdy
<eedge> lo
<varsendagger> does gaim allow me to be signed into multiple messengers?
<troinc> yep
<Seveas> varsendagger, yes
<eedge> I'm networked through a switch to another windows station... All internet is going through that station (and working) but when I do sudo mii-tool eth0
<varsendagger> well then it gets my thumb up
<eedge>  I get eth0: 10 Mbit, half duplex, no link.
<bwlang> phyburn: hmm sounds like maybe a bad drive? try running the drive check from the manufacturer...
<phyburn> bwlang: yea im trying to partition it it ran once and then just crashed on me and now from then on its not working
<bushito> hey i got a kubuntu CD, and it gots KDE, how can i install the package without having to download it?, cuase i select it to install and it starts downloading but duh i got it already oin the cd cant it just install it??
<phyburn> bwlang: ok
<Seveas> bushito, insert the cd, sudo apt-cd add, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bthornton> What's a good editor that will let me edit large (i.e. >100M) files without needing load the whole file?  I'm trying to edit an installer script stub on a large installation binary.
<eedge> Erm, am I like not voiced or something?
<Chrizz> owner989 http://pastebin.com/451363 thats my conf but bigger resolutions are alrdy in there...
<eedge> heh
<Seveas> eedge, no
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %eedge!*@*]  by Seveas
<Kyral> bushito: the installer downloads the packages if it detects an usable internet conn
<Seveas> well, not anymore :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b eedge!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %eedge!*@*]  by Seveas
<bwlang> bthornton: sed? dunno if the graphical editors load partials... - probably emacs does...
<eedge> o... k... lol
<_tim__> i just installed ubuntu on a new computer and now it doesnt work and now we have to throw out the computer and my dada is mad cause we just bought it and now it is ruined please help
<[[kon] > hi
<bwlang> _tim__: are you kidding?
<bthornton> bwland: yeah I've so far tried vi and gedit, and they both want to load the whole thing
<Seveas> eedge, but if mii-{tool,diag} say you have no link, then you have no link
<JayLv99> hey
<eedge> but I do, clearly, becuase I'm talking to you right now through that said link.
<Chousuke> _tim__: the computer is fine.
<JayLv99> does anyone know how to disable wall or write on server for a network?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-65-29-121-33.twmi.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<Chousuke> oh, bleh :P
<eedge> which is what's confusing me...
<[[kon] > im trying to do a non local vnc connection, i have the server ip and it doesnt seem to work
<Seveas> Chousuke, his computer is, he is not
<kbrooks> Seveas, who did you ban
<eedge> Really all I'm trying to get to work in file sharing from the windows station to the linux client.
<Seveas> kbrooks, that was pder again
<troinc> (kon) do yoiu have vnc server on the other machine
<kbrooks> Seveas, who is pder? care to show me
<Seveas> eedge, all the switch/network card lights are burning?
<Seveas> kbrooks, /lastlog pder
<bushito> Kyral, but how can i make it get it from the cd already tried the sudo apt-cd install but it doesnt got the apt-cd what can i do?? xD
<Pballer82> hello i'm  currently installing on my other comp, should i make the partition logical or primary. I'm installing linux as a second os and i want to keep windows xp intact
<veryfunny> ompaul it didn't boot the live CD
<themuffenmann> livecd for ubuntu?
<veryfunny> yes
<themuffenmann> ah..i dunno..never made one myself
<themuffenmann> only slackware
<Pballer82> hey which type of partiton should i make on my HD, i have unallocated space should it be primary or logical?
<sbk> Have a silly question. Assuming there isn't a runaway memory-hogging process acitve, will adding more swap space reduce the odds of the oom-killer being triggered?
<kilgost> bonsoir tt le monde
<Seveas> Pballer82, linux does not care :O)
<[[kon] > pballer82, logical for swap space, primary for space
<Pballer82> kk
<kilgost> oups... sorry ...
<veryfunny> my dvd burner doesnt see discs
<ompaul> veryfunny, well now that is strange I would suggest posting that model number to the mailing list with a does anyone else have an issue with that (after first checking for such a post) then if no one says they actually have one consider it a bug
<Seveas> kilgost, #ubuntu-fr svp ;)
<kilgost> yes yes sry !
<kilgost> bye..
<veryfunny> ompaul where is this list?
<veryfunny> !mailinglist
<Seveas> veryfunny, ubotu is gone
<ompaul> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users is the list
<veryfunny> darn
<gnomefreak> i miss him :(
<veryfunny> !long_live_ubotu
<veryfunny> =)
<ompaul> veryfunny,  you asked me and did not wait a minute - please if you ask slow down and allow others get the answer
<veryfunny> ompaul, i was just checking to see if umbotu knew
<veryfunny> ompaul, sorry
<ompaul> you can ask me or the bot - but there is no bot so please wait - the bot is dead long live the bot!
<singinmatt13> schroger's cat is dead too
<gnomefreak> is someone re-programming ubotu or did we lose him for good?
<veryfunny> many deaths =(
<ompaul> singinmatt13, you lifted the lid? or are you just guessing based on duration?
<selutha> i just installed a new video and sound card in to ubuntu, x wont start because the driver needs to be changed, what is the wizard thing to resetup sound and video on ubuntu? i could make the xorg file but i think the wiz would be much easier
<Kyral> selutha: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<selutha> Kyral, great thanks
<singinmatt13> ompaul, I'm judgin on the fact that I killed the cat, and my name is Curiosity
<veryfunny> is there an easier way to search the mailing list? or must i muttle through millions of pages
<bwlang> veryfunny: gmane may have your mailing list...
<ompaul> veryfunny, well I would use a search engine
* ompaul can hear the DOH from here
<veryfunny> bwlang ? huh?
<veryfunny> ompaul duh wow i am a little slow today
<ompaul> veryfunny, put in your model number and the list name and one or two other things like ubuntu with a + and see what happens
<bwlang> veryfunny: gmane.com
<ompaul> veryfunny, if you join that list be aware that it is very very busy but that is not for bug reporting just exploring to find out if it is you or a bug
<veryfunny> ompaul i tried a couple searches and found nothing
<veryfunny> i will mail later
* Secreth`X gaat
<ompaul> veryfunny, join the list send in your mail - read the others to see what the norm is for a request - then pop yours in and wait a day or so
<ompaul> veryfunny, nothing in 3 days go for a bugreport so you want to know if anyone has one of these working okay
<{aaron}> hi guys, what, if any, is the default JVM for Ubuntu...GCJ I'm guessing?
<psycho> hi everybody !
<lukus001> Can somone tell me what command i need to type in the terminal to locate myself into the root directory?
<bwlang> lukus001: cd /
<bwlang> lukus001: or if you mean root's home dir  cd /root
<lukus001> bwlang, perfect, Thanks!
<kbrooks> {aaron}, yes gcj
<{aaron}> kbrooks: thanks
<xiaogil> will we have mysql 5 and PHP5 in Drapper ?
<poningru> when do they finish dev?
<ompaul> xiaogil, april
<ompaul> xiaogil, sorry that was a don't know
<ompaul> poningru, april
<ompaul> got mixed up
<poningru> omaru: oh hehe I meant when do php and mysql finsih dev
<poningru> not dapper
<lukus001> Im trying to install this app http://www.3delight.com/renderman_download.htm < install intrsructions, but i get to the command "unsetenv DELIGHT" which is an unknown command...???
<ompaul> xiaogil, watch the mailing list http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/dapper-changes
<BlueDevil> lukus001: what shell are you using?
<xiaogil> ompaul: thanks
<gnomefreak> <<loves bash
<lukus001> BlueDevil just the terminal from the main menu
<BlueDevil> lukus001: you can try replacing unsetenv with unset
<phu> does anyone know if KDE 3.5 is going to be backported to ubuntu 5.4?
<Watje> Does anybody know if there is a program to see how much bandwith each proccess use?
<gnomefreak> thats gnome terminal also bash i think
<BlueDevil> lukus001: unsetenv is a (t)csh command
<gnomefreak> 5.4?
<lukus001> BlueDevil, ok ill give it a try, thanks
<Anoop> hi
<BlueDevil> lukus001: yw
<gnomefreak> phu,  i doubt it
<poningru> phu: no dont think so
<Anoop> can anybody help me with some ubuntu prob i am having with my laptop
<gearry> I am trying to add the multiverse repository using the instructions from the wiki, but they don't seem accurate
<Kyral> shoot
<Kyral> gearry: look in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> phu,  maybe if lucky they will backport it for 5.10 but also doubt it
<Anoop> kyral u want to
<SupIAmMike> Select count(ID) as countOfBar2 FROM FOO WHERE BAR="1"; Select count(ID) as countOfBar2 FROM FOO WHERE BAR="2"
<gearry> the multiverse repository is not listed in my repository list
<BlueDevil> Anoop: please state your problem
<phu> gnomefreak: 5.4 == hoary
<SupIAmMike> can i combine those 2 selects?
<gearry> Kyral: ok, I will look there
<lukus001> BlueDevil, if its a Csh command, would that mean the enxt command "source .3delight_csh" isnt gonna work?
<Kyral> gearry: add it onto the lines that say universe
<phu> it's already ported to 5.10
<gnomefreak> phu,  yes i know
<Anoop> ok...i installed breezy badger(5.10) in my toshiba m45-S355 laptop
<Ishotweb> can someone help me out? trying to run a program with Wine and it's telling me "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded."
<Seveas> SupIAmMike, WHERE BAR = "1" OR BAR = "2"
<BlueDevil> lukus001: source is a valid bash command too
<gnomefreak> phu, kde 3.5 isnt on breezy
<Seveas> SupIAmMike, but highly offtopic in here
<SupIAmMike> Seveas, but that will just give me 1 count of that
<Anoop> what happend is while installed the dhcp couldn't configure my networking thing
<SupIAmMike> it wont give me the counts seperately
<Neurosis> I need help finding my root password for my ubuntu machine.  i havent been able to login to it since i have installed it
<BlueDevil> SupIAmMike: try using join
<gearry> Kyral: OK I will try that
<SupIAmMike> oh whoops im not in #mysql
<SupIAmMike> sorry i will leave
<BlueDevil> Neurosis: sudo passwd root
<Anoop> but when the installation was over and i activated both ethernet card and wireless both started working
<Kyral> lol SupIAmMike
<phu> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<gnomefreak> phu,  i pretty sure they stopped backporting things for 5.04
<Anoop> blue devil r u tracking my message?
<lukus001> BlueDevil, thanks for the help =)
<Neurosis> thank you very much blue
<krayzie> hy yall
<phu> so, yes, it's available for breezy
<BlueDevil> Anoop: hold on, trying :)
<krayzie> im new 2 this thing and i need some help pls
<Anoop> k
<Anoop> i see u r in demand
<BlueDevil> Anoop: up to date :)
<krayzie> i have a sb live 24 bit and i cant hear the sound
<gnomefreak> phu, its avilable for kubuntu breezy not sure if for ubuntu breezy asnd if it was backported for ubuntu 5.10 thaqn 5.045 more than likely wont get it
<krayzie> can sum1 help me_
<Anoop> after the first reboot everything gets messed up and the during the boot process it gets stuck in config network interface
<BlueDevil> Anoop: however it should have been able to detect the nics on install if it detected them after the install was finished...
<SWAT> how can I burn a DVD with 1 file of 4GB? (so probably use UDF). K3b won't work (it can't 'add' the file, because it's too big...) Help?
<Anoop> and then when i log in thats it nothing works
<Anoop> i tried reinstalling and same old thing
<gismo1> hi, i've problems with playing an avi-video-file with totem, he says something like: 'could not determine the type of the data stream'.. i installed all needed plugins.. :(
<Anoop> works for the first time then gone
<funktown> SWAT -- 4GB is way too big for a dvd file on cd.. try to lower the quality and encoding a tad
<Anoop> i don't know why it can't configure while installing
<BlueDevil> Anoop: please "cat /etc/network/interfaces" in a query to me
<SWAT> funktown, I'm using DVD's atm (so it's fine)
<Anoop> hold on
<gismo1> can anyone help me?
<funktown> ooh.. i always put them on cds.. im cheap =P
<bor> SWAT: use mkisofs with -udf option
<SWAT> DVD are cheaper (if you calculate price per GB)
<noen> hi - can anybody explain how I can install programs on my new ubuntu system (I am a total linux newbee)
<chrisx1> how do i change time usin ubuntu timeserver in terminal?
<Mazin> go to the synaptic package manager
<SWAT> bor, thanks, I'll give it a try. Then burn with dvdrecord?
<Kyral> chrisx1: youmean NTP?
<phoul> Hey im trying to get gtkgnutella working
<gnomefreak> noen, use synaptic package manager
<Mazin> to install progs, should be in the toolbar at top
<phoul> But when i search up something nothing happens
<bor> SWAT: yepp
<phoul> any ideas?
<chrisx1> Kyral, Yes
<Kyral> chrisx1: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<funktown> phout.. make sure you're connected
<phoul> How?
<Mazin> noen, then search for progs and mark them for download
<bor> SWAT: somelike easier is 'growisofs'
<chrisx1> ty
<Anoop> mapping hotplug script grep map eth0 iface lo inet loopback iface eth0 inet dhcp auto lo auto eth0
<funktown> see the bar on the left side of the interface? labelled "Connections" ?
<phoul> ohh funktown in the bottom left it shows im connected
<Anoop> blue for the time being i have disabled the wireless thing
<phoul> Any other ideas?
<Anoop> i want the ethernet to work first
<bor> SWAT: you need only to do growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video /path/to/file
<noen> ok one moment Ill try that
<Anoop> and i am at my work place
<funktown> phoul.. when you search, make sure you click your query in the search box to view the results
<gismo1> here's the output when i'm starting it with mplayer http://freebsd6.homeunix.org/~kacper/output
<Anoop> it has secured wireless which i have no access
<bor> eh, s,dvd-vide,udf, of course
<Anoop> just 30mins before i worked then one reboot everything gone
<phoul> Did that to funk
<BlueDevil> anoop: ifconfig eth0 in a pm
<phoul> in the top right
<phoul> It says
<phoul> You appear to be firewalled or somethin
<Techie_dude> How do i open a program in WIne?
<neighborlee> hi..has anyone tried the livecd/installer and found getting livecd enviornment was a vvvvery long boot ?? ( want to make sure its not my cdrom drive)
<noen> mazin -  I am looking for a pgp version .... no search results
<Anoop> blue i have only one internet connection now
<oggah> Hello, I got breezy installed (standardinstall) and later icewm installed. How do I change resolution in IceWM?
<BlueDevil> neighborlee: yes, it's a long process
<funktown> phoul > try to disable your firewall
<Anoop> so i can't ifconfig now
<phoul> Funk how do i disable the wirewall
<neighborlee> BlueDevil, ok thx for verify
<Anoop> r u from america?
<BlueDevil> neighborlee: yw
<phoul> The only one im awear i have is on my router and i would need to open a port you cant disbale it
<Anoop> i will connect in the evening from home
<funktown> phoul > no idea, depends on which one you're running.. or if its a hardware device
<Anoop> and i can do what u want
<ortner> Anyone knows a good alternative to macromedia dreamwave for linux?
<Anoop> i am really desperate now
<Anoop> i need ur help
<BlueDevil> Anoop: why can't you show me ifconfig output?
<funktown> phoul > try telling gtk-gnutella to use that port.. the option should be somewhere in the preferences
<Anoop> k
<phoul> funk like on suse i got limewire running
<Anoop> hold on
<Techie_dude> How do  i open a program in wine?
<oggah> Anyone knows how to change resolution in iceWM?
<Anoop> i am in a diff computer blue
<Kyral> Techie_dude: wine <path to exe>
* gnomefreak must go 
<oggah> I want 1024, because the refreshrate is high then.
<Anoop> i have to type a lot
<funktown> ortner > try nvu
<navarone> phoul...you can enable pseudo udp node as well
<Kyral> oggah: you have to do it in Xorg.conf
<Techie_dude> do i need to use sudo
<Kyral> I think
<BlueDevil> ortner: try quanta
<Kyral> Techie_dude: I don;t think so
<BlueDevil> Anoop: can't paste?
<oggah> Kyral, I guess so. What should I change?
<phoul> navarone, how do i do that?
<ortner> BlueDevil: , funktown thanks :)
<Anoop> two diff computers
<phoul> and what will it do
<Kyral> oggah: what do you want to do?
<navarone> phoul>should be a check box on Gnutella-net tab
<BlueDevil> Anoop: ah, sorry
<Anoop> let me type
<BlueDevil> Anoop: then just check if the nic has an address assigned to it
<Anoop> link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:A0:D1:24:A3:17
<oggah> Kyral, the resolution is right now 1280x1024, but I want 1024x768.
<navarone> phoul>enable udp...I have it enabled and use deafult firewall settings no prob
<Kyral> oggah: I'd disable the higher res
<Kyral> either way you are going to have to edit Xorg.conf
<Anoop> inet6 addr: fe80::2a0:d1ff:fe24:a317/64 scope:link
<phoul> navarone,  its enabled....
<oggah> Just remove them from the Subsection "Display" ?
<phoul> But i still see no  results
<Kyral> ...or that
<Anoop> blue it gets assigned the time its working
<navarone> phoul try restarting gnutella now
<Anoop> after the reboot everything gone
<Anoop> thats the most weired part
<noen> @ menzin ???
<Anoop> how can it work for once that means the drivers are installed correctly
<phoul> nope nothing
<Anoop> but i don't know what goes on during reboot?????
<phoul> Still no search results
<Mazin> oh, sorry noen
<Mazin> I'm not sure, but PGP might not be in the UBuntu repositories
<ortner> BlueDevil: what was the name of the program agian?
<navarone> phoul...how many ultrapeers are you connected to?
<phoul> navarone, still nothing
<chrisx1> How Do I Get Modules From Perl?
<noen> so I have to download it manualy
<phoul> ultrapeers?
<SWAT> bor, why do I need to use the -dvd-video tag?
<phoul> what do you mean
<Mazin> you'll either have to add a repository, dl the rpm, or compile it from source
<Mazin> wait, i assume you mean GPG
<BlueDevil> ortner: quanta
<oggah> Kyral, thanks. Got 1024 right now :) How do I change refreshrate?
<Anoop> blue r u there?
<navarone> phoul> In Gnuterlla tab...how many connections does it say...at left...?
<BlueDevil> Anoop: yes, heavily multitasking :)
<Anoop> sorry i see ur posting now
<Anoop> i know
<Anoop> u r the man
<phoul> navarone, what tab...
<bor> SWAT: well, that was wrong, you need -udf instead, of course, sorry :)
<Kyral> oggah: it should be somewhere in Xorg.conf
<navarone> phoul...be adventurous and try looking
<Kyral> the Horiz
<bor> growisofs takes mkisofs arguments
<BlueDevil> Anoop: lemme get this right: you're saying that sometimes it works and after a reboot it doesn't?
<SWAT> bor, no problemo, just clearing some space to make the image. If it works.... I'll let you know :)
<bor> (after its options)
<Anoop> exactly
<phoul> nava the hostcache?
<mango> Hi gays, I am trying to find out the driver for my wireless card for a hp "compaq nx6110". Windows xp does not day much apart that it is a  Broadcom Intel /wireless card ...could any help me please?
<noen> no PGP : pretty good privacy
<phoul> or the gnutellanet thing
<Anoop> and that sometimes is very very few times
<bor> SWAT: that's a good point to use growisofs, because it writes the images on-the-fly
<Anoop> i mean once in bluemoon it works
<Kyral> mango: I think you need to use NDiswrapper
<Anoop> then one reboot gone
<sm> morning all.. how do I unfuk gnome(?) when the mouse pointer gets stuck as the + sign in a text widget ?
<bor> SWAT: so you don't need to care about space :)
<Anoop> it def works right after the first installation
<oggah> seems a bit strange to me. running breezy on a amd athlon 1,4ghz. 512mb ram. doing a "free -m" shows 393mb used! 110mb free.
<phoul> navarone,
<sm> presently I have to restart x which is a pain in the ass
<Mazin> PGP is commercialware ain't it?
<navarone> phoul...near bottom left...it say connections and upload download...how many connections do you have currently?
<noen> yeah but there a defenitly open versions....
<phoul> 0/3 connections
<mjr> Mazin, yes; see gpg for a free replacement
<Mazin> that's what i thought, so it wouldn't be in the ubuntu repositories
<Anoop> has anybody else tracked my messages?
<BlueDevil> Anoop: that's weird
<navarone> Then phoul you are not going to get search results if you are not on network
<Anoop> exactly
<Mazin> will GPG work for you noen?
<phoul> well umm
<phoul> How do i get on a network
<ubun-newbie> hello anyone in ehre how do i start awk
<Anoop> blue what possibly can be wrong?
<navarone> phoul...Setting/Preferences/Network tab...enable udp
<noen> yes sure... as long as its works: I want encryption ;)
<BlueDevil> Anoop: I suggest you to grab the output of ifconfig, lsmod and dmesg when it's working
<phoul> its already on navarone
<Mazin> look for GPG in synaptic then, and mark it for DL
<Mazin> then "apply changes"
<Anoop> i am new to linux
<BlueDevil> Anoop: and compare to the output of those commands when it's not working
<Anoop> so can u pl be detail abt what i should do
<phoul> nava its on lol
<Anoop> k
<phoul> it was already on
<Anoop> r u in this chat most of the time
<BlueDevil> Anoop: my *wild* guess is that the hardware is detected properly but it can't aquire an ip address via DHCP
<noen> interesting: it is already installed..... I dont understand that
<mango> Kyral: I found only the source on synaptic...is it only what I need
<Anoop> u r 100% right
<jenda> Hey, do you know how to install a VooDoo?
<mango> ??
<Anoop> thats what exactly i think
<Anoop> but don't know how to fix it
<Kyral> mango: NDiswrapper-utils
<jupp> how can i use php5 with apache? I installed apache and php5
<Anoop> whats the reason blue?
<noplease> hi@all
<BlueDevil> Anoop: for a more precise guess I would need more debugging output
<phoul> navarone,
<oggah> how do you define the "etc" directory?
<oggah> in linuxsystems
<Kyral> define?
<phoul> Its already on
<BlueDevil> Anoop: the causes can be multiple
<phoul> Any other ideas
<Anoop> u mean the output of ifconfig
<noen> the package is called: libgpg-error= ....I dont think thats what I want anyway
<BlueDevil> Anoop: ifconfig, dmesg
<navarone> phoul if you are not connecting to any peers you may have to look at the settings and see what looks out of whack...maybe make sure you are allowing surplus bandwidth or something else that is interfering
<phoul> nava i looked through the settings already
<oggah> yeah define.
<BlueDevil> Anoop: you might look in /var/log/messages for anything out of the ordinary
<phoul> everything looks fine
<phoul> god damn do i miss limewire
<Anoop> blue: how can i paste the messages from another machine?
<Anoop> any idea?
<xiaogil> what can i do when changes in the file /etc/fonts/fonts.conf are not taken into account ?
<oggah> Anyone could give me a url with info bout ubuntus different directories? "etc", "var", "lib" etc.
<Kyral> oggah: those are standard Linux dirs
<BlueDevil> Anoop: without a network? :) take pictures :)
<oggah> what is by default put in these directories?
<Oceansblue> Try Debian site docs for directories
<navarone> phoul...is peer mode on automatic in setting?
<BlueDevil> Anoop: or use a serial consone :-/
<Anoop> frustrating!!!
<phoul> navarone, peermode?
<phoul> wheres that
<BlueDevil> s/consone/console/
<navarone> In settings
<Anoop> don't know what is a serial consone
<phoul> yeah autos on
<BlueDevil> Anoop: console
<navarone> Setting/Pref/gnutella-net
<phoul> yeah its on
<Oceansblue> A text console running from a serial port
<jgrieves> does anyone work X a lot here
<BlueDevil> jgrieves: ?
<navarone> phoul...Setting/Pref/Bandwidth/Use surplus...?
<phoul> Yup
<Oceansblue> what is the X ?
<jgrieves> is it Xfixes extension which works with cursor changing on the fly?
<mango> Kyral: I installed everything....do I download the windows driver for the wireless card and install it thoriugh ndiswrapper  ow?
<Kyral> lol Oceansblue
<Kyral> mango: does it work?
<navarone> phoul...I have no idea...maybe you are using router and need to forward ports
<jgrieves> or is it render
<phoul> Im on a router nava
<phoul> I just dont know how to use it
<phoul> Dlink
<navarone> no idea either...not suing one
<phoul> anyone know how to access a dlink router
<phoul> Its a set up numbers into the browser i know that much...
<Ishotweb> if my echo $DISPLAY gives me  :0.0
<Ishotweb>   is that normal
<BlueDevil> jgrieves: i have RENDER enabled
<navarone> phoul needs help forwarding port for gnutella-gtk to connect
<mango> Kyral: I just installed the ndiswrapper. I asked you weather to download the windows drivers now?
<BlueDevil> Ishotweb: yes
<Ishotweb> bluedevil : okay thanks
<BlueDevil> Ishotweb: if you switch to the second desktop, it would echo :0.1
<jgrieves> BlueDevil do you know if render allows cursors to change on the fly
<Oceansblue> msg mango You can use the windows driver
<Kyral> mango: yes you need the .sys and .ini
<Oceansblue> the sys and inf
<jgrieves> BlueDevil trying to figure out which extensions corresponds to xcursorgen function...i.e cursors created for X which extension uses that
<Kyral> same thing!
<BlueDevil> Ishotweb: disregard my second remark, it false
<mango> Kyral: wait , I will download it first than get back to you.
<BlueDevil> jgrieves: no, i do not know if render is responsible for that
<jgrieves> ok
<Ishotweb> bluedevil : hah okay i will
<Ishotweb> does anyone know what could cause this Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded. Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly. then?
<jc-denton> http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2005/12/05/strong_growth_for_debian.html
<jc-denton> i ask myself if this is because of ubuntu
<jc-denton> but how can i verify
<SWAT> bor, it didn't work
<SWAT> bor, because even mkisofs -udf says: Vlaue too large for defined data type (the file is just too large - ignoring)
<trappist> jc-denton: if it gets the distro from the webserver's version string, then no.  ubuntu's apache identifies itself as such.
<BlueDevil> trappist: probably doing so
<BlueDevil> besides, ubuntu's big market share is on desktop not server
<trappist> BlueDevil: now that I think of it, I'm certain it is.  that's how I got it to think I was running IIS on linux for a while :)
<BlueDevil> trappist: lol :)
<trappist> http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://linuxkungfu.org
<trappist> begone, flooder.
<BlueDevil> trappist: try Apache on SymbianOS :)
<jc-denton> ah
<BlueDevil> that'd be the day when someone notices that at MS
<jc-denton> but then why should debian grow so much
<jc-denton> i mean ubuntu offers commercial support for the server
<jc-denton> that would be an argument
<BlueDevil> jc-denton: it sais that's prolly because deb 3.1 was released in july
<trappist> jc-denton: debian offers extreme stability that can only come with painfully ancient packages, and server people tend to like that
<jc-denton> lol
<jc-denton> a very good security team
<jc-denton> and much commercial support
<trappist> that too
<jc-denton> no that not
<jc-denton> the security team is not even paid afaik
<trappist> therefore they suck?
<jenda> The teams aren't paid
<jc-denton> and commercial support, there is only progeny which i know
<jenda> And no, they don't suck.
<jc-denton> trappist: well the team is basically joey hess
<BlueDevil> heh, I'm paid and I suck :D
<jc-denton> who does a very good job
<Anoop> blue i have both ifconfig and dmesg copied
* trappist won't ask what BlueDevil does
<jc-denton> but he's not paid
<Anoop> if u want i can paste now
<jenda> Linux as a whole has been created voluntarily :) - thank you BlueDevil :)
<bor> SWAT: hm, strange, -dvd-video uses UDF too and that should work (haven't used it yet, but read it).  you could try to use this option instead of -udf, but I don't know if your data is readable.  if you finished the mkisofs procedure, just try to mount it loopback
<ddew|bofh> Any ppc64 users around?
<ddew|bofh> @
<jc-denton> well i guess redhat ist popular because of the commercial support and stuff
<BlueDevil> trappist: i'm a product/project manager :P
<jc-denton> debian does not have that
<jc-denton> but ubuntu
<Anoop> blue: did u get my message?
<jc-denton> so it would be likely that the growth is caused by ubuntu
<BlueDevil> Anoop: please don't paste in channel
<Anoop> k
<Anoop> email?
<BlueDevil> Anoop: paste in pm/query
<jc-denton> i also see ubuntu nowhere on the chart of netcraft
<Anoop> where is pm/query?
<navarone> what's netcraft?
<SWAT> bor, same error. Value too large, ignoring
<BlueDevil> jc-denton: what's your point?
<BlueDevil> Anoop: pm=private message
<navarone> Anoop /msg <nick>
<ddew|bofh> I'm having problems with the ppc install-cds, anyone care to clue me in on who to contact or where I can get assistance?
<BlueDevil> Anoop: /query <nick>
<jc-denton> BlueDevil: i'm intrested why they grew so much
<mango> Kyral: I found 2 drivers the 2100, and the 2200 which one do I picK?
<Anoop> so i paste here as pm/query
<BlueDevil> Anoop signed off (Excess flood) :)
<Ishotweb> ah i figured out my problem... i need to get the X development files, at least xlib/xfree86 devel packages
<ompaul> This would be how I would use it >>/msg anoop this is not a query it is a message
<BlueDevil> Anoop: yes, you can paste in a query
<FlimFlamMan> from the breezy livecd, i'm trying to resize an ntfs partition with gparted, but it keeps failing.  command-line output says /dev/hdc is read-only (cdrom) and "unable to open /dev/mapper/casper-cow", whatever that is...  is there no way to resize this ntfs partition so i can install breezy?
<Techie_dude> ...um...i got this error when trying to use wine  rr:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\Dorgem\\Dorgem.exe" failed, status c0000135
<Anoop> pm/query/ [LNKD]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<Anoop> [4294669.654000]  ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.2 disabled
<Anoop> [4294669.654000]  ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -12
<Anoop> [4294669.655000]  ata_piix version 1.03
<Anoop> [4294669.655000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B]  -> Link [LNKD]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<Anoop> [4294669.655000]  PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64
<Anoop> [4294669.655000]  ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x1100 irq 14
<Anoop> [4294669.809000]  ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7d09 84:6023 85:7468 86:3c09 87:6023 88:203f
<Anoop> [4294669.809000]  ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 195371568 sectors: lba48
<Anoop> [4294669.809000]  ata1(0): applying bridge limits
<Anoop> [4294669.809000]  ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100
<Anoop> [4294669.809000]  scsi0 : ata_piix
<ompaul> Anoop, please dont do that
<Anoop> [4294669.809000]    Vendor: ATA       Model: TOSHIBA MK1032GA  Rev: AB21
<Anoop> [4294669.809000]    Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05
<BlueDevil> stop :)
<Anoop> [4294669.809000]  ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1108 irq 15
<Anoop> [4294670.117000]  ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407
<BlueDevil> omg ;)
<Anoop> [4294670.117000]  ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33
<Anoop> [4294670.117000]  ata2(0): applying bridge limits
<Anoop> [4294670.117000]  ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33
<bor> SWAT: darn, another solution would be to burn it as raw data (i.e. tar cvpf - -C /path/to/image/dir file | growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=proc/self/fd/0)
<Anoop> [4294670.117000]  scsi1 : ata_piix
<ompaul> paste = paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Anoop> [4294670.119000]    Vendor: MATSHITA  Model: DVD-RAM UJ-831S   Rev: 1.40
* trappist digs around for a @
<Anoop> [4294670.119000]    Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05
<navarone> uh oh
<Anoop> [4294670.135000]  Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
<Anoop> [4294670.135000]  ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
<Anoop> [4294670.135000]  ACPI: bus type ide registered
<Anoop> [4294670.136000]  ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.
<Anoop> [4294670.136000]  ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe
<Anoop> [4294670.136000]  ide1: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<Anoop> [4294670.136000]  ide1: ports already in use, skipping probe
<Anoop> [4294670.136000]  Probing IDE interface ide2...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=adas@12.13.176.*]  by ajmitch
<bor> SWAT: but you won't be able to mount it and must know that the data is kept raw on the DVD
<FlimFlamMan> ok...
<FlimFlamMan> from the breezy livecd, i'm trying to resize an ntfs partition with gparted, but it keeps failing.  command-line output says /dev/hdc is read-only (cdrom) and "unable to open /dev/mapper/casper-cow", whatever that is...  is there no way to resize this ntfs partition so i can install breezy?
<ompaul> Anoop,  paste = paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Techie_dude> i got this error when trying to run wine rr:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\Dorgem\\Dorgem.exe" failed, status c0000135
<BlueDevil> damn, I even opened a query and said "paste here"
<funktown> FlimFlamMan.. i dont think you can write any changes to an ntfs filesystem
<ompaul> Anoop,  a little know very useful url
<Techie_dude> does anyone know what that error meant?
<navarone> FlimFlamMan, writing ntfs can corrupt filedystem
<owner989> hey do you guys think i will be able to get a usb wireless adapter to work with ubuntu
<SWAT> bor, hmmmz....... that's evil. ATM looking for another solution
<owner989> im installing ubuntu on another computer right now
<trappist> you can resize ntfs.  that's not the same as writing to it.
<BlueDevil> Anoop: nothing from the paste is useful
<ompaul> Techie_dude, looks to me like the error is an exe error
<owner989> but the autoconf didnt detect the network
<Techie_dude> okay
<BlueDevil> Anoop: and in the future when I say paste here, please do so
<FlimFlamMan> funktown, "Jan 17, 2005 	 A new, actively developed, free graphical partitioner arrived, called GParted. Its name stands for Gnome Partition Editor and it's one of the most feature rich  partitioners in the world by supporting ext2, ext3, JFS, Reiserfs, XFS, NTFS, FAT16, FAT32 and the HFS filesystems. GParted is using ntfsresize internally for safe NTFS resizing."
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=adas@12.13.176.*]  by ajmitch
<bor> SWAT: you could use rar to make an archive splitted into volumes with maxsize of 2 GB :)
<Techie_dude> could it work with a zip file?
<trappist> FlimFlamMan: it looks like it's trying to resize your cdrom drive?
<BlueDevil> Anoop: if you did, the text would have ended up in my query not in the channel
<SWAT> bor, come on :P I just want to burn it normally. Just browsing google with the current error
<Anoop> first i made a mistake
<ompaul> Techie_dude, could what work - that is a little kinda vague
<Anoop> i didn't understand
<FlimFlamMan> trappist, i don't know if that error is a direct indication that it's trying to resize the cdrom or not...
<Anoop> then i did it right
<Techie_dude> will wine work with a .zip file....sorry
<BlueDevil> Anoop: i still can't see any text in the query
<trappist> FlimFlamMan: you should be able to resize it from the ubuntu installer
<BlueDevil> Anoop: what client are you using?
<Anoop> why?
<ompaul> Techie_dude, why would you want wine to work with it - just double click on it and it will be unzipped for you
<Anoop> xchat
<trappist> FlimFlamMan: assuming you've defragged
<Techie_dude> no i mean a windoes .zip filee
<Anoop> blue:is xchat good or not
<ompaul> Techie_dude, zip is a format
<alistair_> Prob off topic but the ubuntu certification? is there any plans to provide some kinda training manual? and not just an exam?
<FlimFlamMan> trappist, i defragged but it just made files contiguous, there are still files spread across the drive.  this is an xp laptop
<BlueDevil> Anoop: if you right click on a nickname there should be an entry "Query"
<william> How do I get Ubuntu to access Debian's apt servers instead of its own?
<Techie_dude> i know how to fix the pasting  problem in xchat....... type something like this before pasting....... this is the error i got...then paste after that message and it wont do taht
<ompaul> Techie_dude, ehh no if you have lots of data use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<battlecat> Hi I am on dial-up and I would like to know if there is an update feature like there is when I use the ethernet cable at the office?
<BlueDevil> william: man sources.list
<Techie_dude> ah....
<trappist> FlimFlamMan: you might have better luck defragging in save mode.  if there are files near the end of the partition ntfsresize will only work to the end of those files
<ctcecil> How's everyone
<Anoop> blue: there is no enter query in right click option
<trappist> *safe mode
<Ishotweb> okay so if i have to install a package called XFree86-devel how can i go about finding this package to install it? apt-get install XFree86-devel can't find it
<william> What is the Debian server?
<trappist> Ishotweb: why do you think you need to install that?
<ompaul> william, you do that to break your ubuntu
<william> I just want to install more apps
<william> I don't even see game being listed
<Ishotweb> trappist: i need to compile wine, and wine's telling me that i need that package to build it with X support
<BlueDevil> Ishotweb: apt-cache search
<sunsun_> hi how do i install lame to encode mp3?
<ompaul> william, so add a few repos to synaptic and you can have up to 17500 in breezy
<mysyfy_> i'm trying to compile the kernel modules for running vmware.....during the installation i received this error
<trappist> william: debian packages are not binary-compatible with ubuntu
<mysyfy_> gcc-3.4: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': File not found
<william> Where is the list file anyways?
<TTilus> I burned data DVD with couple of 1+Gb files.  It works fine on the machine it was burned and on an old Win XP laptop (IBM 600X).  Another Linux box having same make and age DVD drive (than the one used for burning) shows only 5-11Mb files, otherwise things work.  Any suggestions what eats up the file tails?
<sunsun_> hi how do i install lame to encode mp3 using command line?
<trappist> Ishotweb: try xserver-xorg-dev
<_seatouch> hey
<william> You can download Lame from Apt
<BlueDevil> Anoop: check for a tab in xchat having my nick as the title
<jsteidl> sunsun_: you mean like "apt-get"  or the console-interface?
<mysyfy_> before running the installation i did export CC=gcc-3.4 as is the same version of my gcc for the kernel compilation
<seatouch> can anyone tell me the command to install build-essential ?
<bor> SWAT: if you find a way, please let me know :).  I thought the UDF-way should work, but obviously  this isn't the case
<Anoop> YES
<lightbright> hey hey
<sunsun_> yah i  cant figure out what package has lame to encode mp3 using command line
<Ishotweb> trappist: it can't find that either
<ompaul> william, are you reading what I am saying to you? - you don't use debian repos for ubuntu - you will break your system - you add more repos - check out synaptic:: system - administration - syanptic package manager and in there you add more repos
<Anoop> I already see that blue
<zAo^> how do I change the number of scroll lines (mouse)
<mycket> william, you can add community packages in synaptic.
<jsteidl> seatouch: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mysyfy_> i already have the g++ packages...
<TTilus> sunsun_: sudo aptitude install [the packages you want] 
<BlueDevil> Anoop: click on it, that's the query from me
<sunsun_> lame is a virtual package so it doesnt install
<TTilus> sunsun_: or better yet, just sudo aptitude, and use the console interface to browse and select packages
<BlueDevil> Anoop: and respond there
<Anoop> i have already responded 3-4 lines
<mysyfy_> but i don't know if i have to have the g++ packages for the same version of the CC that i export
<BlueDevil> Anoop: i didn't receive anything
<trappist> mysyfy_: ls -l `which g++`
<sunsun_> hi which package has the command line "lame" mp3 encoder?
<TTilus> sunsun_: packages.ubuntu.com
<seatouch> can anyone tell me where the root terminal is located ?
<Anoop> can't do anything
<TTilus> sunsun_: search there
<Anoop> i can see ur mesg
<TTilus> seatouch: use sudo
<seatouch> rite
<chrisx1> !tell seatouch about root
<Anoop> can i send the file
<Anoop> i have it as file
<sunsun_> it says lame is in the "multiverse"
<Anoop> blue i have an option called send file
<mysyfy_> trappist, /usr/bin/g++ -> g++-4.0
<ompaul> william, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<MagicFab> Hello
<ompaul> chrisx1, the bot is missing
<sunsun_> how do i put multiverse into sources.list?  what is the actual line?
<chrisx1> :o
<jsteidl> sunsun_: i have installed lame (its in universe/multiverse) and it worls fine in the console.
<chrisx1> Why?
<BlueDevil> Anoop: try sending the file
<jsteidl> sunsun_: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<MagicFab> I'd like to know if FreeNX is really free (libre) ?
<ompaul> seatouch read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SudoRoot
<BlueDevil> sunsun_: replace "de" with your country code
<sunsun_> ok thanks a lot everyone.
<TTilus> MagicFab: search licence
<mysyfy_> trappist, it's right version of g++ for gcc-3.4 ?
<jsteidl> sunsun_: do a 'apt-get update' after editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<JyZ|> hey
<peadot> re
<MagicFab> Although http://freenx.berlios.de/ sure looks like it is, I don't find it in any U. repos
<TTilus> MagicFab: this http://freenx.berlios.de/ ?
<JyZ|> where do i put Broken package filter on ?
<BlueDevil> MagicFab: Seveas has it in his repo for x86
<trappist> mysyfy_: no, you want g++-3.4
<justin__> #ht
<Anoop> blue it says its waiting
<BlueDevil> Anoop: i didn't get a notification...
<lawrence> trappist, why not gcc 4.0?
<goyaves> hello all
<jsteidl> JyZ|: use synaptic and select custom instead of sections
<lawrence> trappist, I hear that gentoo made the switch
<TTilus> MagicFab: http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=FreeNX_FAQ/General
<trappist> lawrence: he's using gcc 3.4 and is trying to match his g++ to it
<goyaves> I want to know if there are people here from Africa ?
<mysyfy_> trappist, hmm right....after install it i have to export something too ... like CC?
<lawrence> trappist, oh ok
<Necrocide> &j #gnome
<trappist> lawrence: so did ubuntu
<goyaves> anyone here from Africa ?
<MagicFab> BlueDevil: yes, saw that. But why isn't it into ubuntu repositories (too recent) ? How can I find out if it'sbeen considered for addition ?
<trappist> mysyfy_: I'm not sure, I usually just change my symlinks
<lawrence> trappist, I know...but the compiler plays a greater role in gentoo
<lawrence> so they'd most likely have a relatively conservative policy on updating it
<goyaves> anyone here from Africa ?
<goyaves> anyone here from Africa ?
<goyaves> please
<lawrence> Nope
<BlueDevil> MagicFab: don't know why it isn't in ubuntu repos
<mysyfy_> trappist, ok...tks u...i'll do that.. :)
<trappist> lawrence: gentoo doesn't have a conservative policy about anything.  newer==better, especially with compilers.
<jsteidl> trappist: not if it breaks everything ;)
<jsteidl> thats why there is breakmygentoo.net
<lawrence> yeah
<trappist> jsteidl: you're preaching to the choir
<Anoop> blue: do u see anything on query window
<Anoop> what client r u using?
<Anoop> xchat is good or not?
<trappist> xchat is fine
<chrisx1> xchat == best
<chrisx1> :P
<trappist> real men use irssi though
<LMX2> xchat is the best irc client i know
<lawrence> xchat is a demonspawn succubus from hell
<BlueDevil> Anoop: i don't see anything in query window from you
<Anoop> thats weird
<jsteidl> Anoop: try it on another person (i volunteer ;))
<Anoop> thanks
* mcphail is glad he's a _real_ man on irssi
<BlueDevil> Anoop: i'm using Konv since it comes with kubuntu-destop and I'm lazy
<JyZ|> IS THERE ANY VIRUS SPYWARE OR MALWARE TO UBUNTU ?
<JyZ|> can u hack ubuntu?
<jsteidl> JyZ|: can you hack the world?
<lawrence> Theoretically, yes
<BlueDevil> JyZ|: surely you can hack ubuntu
<JyZ|> no
<Ishotweb> hakk the planet!!!!!11111
<ko> of course JyZ|
<BlueDevil> JyZ|: with a big enough hammer
<lawrence> JyZ|, You can hack anything
<JyZ|> no
<william> What apt catagory is GMud under?
<JyZ|> is it hard to hack ubuntu?
<lawrence> BlueDevil, lol nice
<JyZ|> via internet?
<chrisx1> HACK THE WORLD NOO MAN U CANT DO THAT:o
<Anoop> jsteidl did u get a notification
<SWAT> bor, apparently I need the development version of mkisofs :-/
<Anoop> i am trying to send a file to u
<chrisx1> I unplug my Eth0!
<JyZ|> do ubuntu got virus spyware ?
<JyZ|> or overally linux
<jsteidl> Anoop: no, i havent got any query...
<TTilus> MagicFab: its coming http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2005-June/001358.html
<JyZ|> ?
<lawrence> JyZ|, I don't think there's any known ubuntu spyware in the wild
<BlueDevil> JyZ|: work for MS? doing research?
<jsteidl> JyZ|: no.
<JyZ|> no
<Anoop> i don't see u in the tab jsteidl
<JyZ|> cause my web browser crash when iam on porn sites
<JyZ|> :P
<jsteidl> Anoop: i am trying to query you
<navarone> lol
<Anoop> k
<chrisx1> anoop register ur nick
<goyaves> please anyone help me
<chrisx1> so u can send pm
<goyaves> please anyone help me
<jsteidl> Anoop: reciving anything?
<Anoop> nope
<chrisx1> -NickServ- The nickname [anoop]  is not registered
<goyaves> am searchin africans here
<BlueDevil> anoop: write "/query jsteidl"
<jeed890> seveas u therw?
<goyaves> please help me
<navarone> goyaves, what's wrong?
<Anoop> do i have to register
<JyZ|> so
<lawrence> JyZ|, Probably because your browser knows you're a pervert and tries to change your ways through brute force.  It's trying to make you love Jesus, that's all.
<chrisx1> /msg nickserv register "pass"
<JyZ|> :P:P
<goyaves> I want to know if there are any africans here ?
<goyaves> navarone
<lawrence> goyaves, no
<goyaves> where are you from
<goyaves> am from montreal canada
<Anoop> i am querying jstedl
<navarone> Canada goya...but therre are Africans living in Canada...so you never can tell
* jsteidl is from stuttgart, germany
<jeed890> this is not chatty chat chat idiot its technical support
<JyZ|> lawrence, u know any Emulator Free one ? maybie working with Counter-Strike ?
<lightbright> navarone: interesting
<navarone> how so lightbright ?
<jeed890> seveas ?????????/
<jsteidl> Anoop: you seem to have some sort of problem... but it works on my side to other clients.
<lawrence> JyZ|, Cedega? It's not free
<jc-denton> i noticed that the permission changed after updating fuse-utils on Breezy
<BlueDevil> huh?! cedega isn't free? :-/
<lightbright> navarone: interesting what you said
<jc-denton> < root@nx7010:~ # ls -l `which fusermount`
<jc-denton> -rwsr-xr--  1 root fuse 17208 Dec  1 12:17 /usr/bin/fusermount
<Anoop> i have xchat
<JyZ|> ye
<JyZ|> lawrence, but u know any FREE ones
<Anoop> should i change
<lawrence> JyZ|, Maybe someone has gotten wine to work w/ CS, I don't know
<lawrence> Vanilla wine works w/ WoW
<JyZ|> lawrence, i cant get it workin
<BlueDevil> Anoop: you need to register your nick
<jeed890> can anybody help me seveas was but now he dont reply
<Anoop> how?
<jsteidl> Anoop: type /msg nickserv help
<BlueDevil> Anoop: "/msg nickserv register your_password"
<jc-denton> why is this?
<DJGreen> hey hey folks
<JyZ|> lawrence, when i try to update ubuntu it say  "You have 1 broken package on your system! use the broken filter to locate it"
<DJGreen> what's up y'all Ubuntites
<JyZ|> lawrence, where is the broken filter
<jeed890> i need help with booting problems if anybody can help please pm me
<DJGreen> use synaptic
<jsteidl> JyZ|: use synaptic to locate the package
<navarone> JyZ|, try status at bottom left
<lightbright> DJGreen: why use synaptic when we have aptitude?
<DJGreen> even better
<lawrence> JyZ|, synaptic
<navarone> JyZ|, in synaptic
<neighborlee> lightbright, ease of use ? ;-)
<DJGreen> but for this guy its synaptic
<lawrence> JyZ|, Or just give me your root password, that works too
<JyZ|> lawrence, Naah :)
<DJGreen> pfft ..
<lightbright> neighborlee: ok :)
<neighborlee> :)
<DJGreen> you know everyone was once a n00b
<trappist> neighborlee: I think I remember you from #mandrake
<DJGreen> so chill
<neighborlee> lightbright, of course mainly newbie friendly <G>
<neighborlee> trappist, indeed
<lightbright> DJGreen: yes and many people are still noobs :)
<navarone> lawrence, the Russian judge gives you 2.4 for social engineering...lol
<neighborlee> trappist, how are you
<lightbright> neighborlee: yeah true
<lawrence> navarone, rofl
<trappist> neighborlee: excellent.  you?
<DJGreen> sadly but how can we have a bigger community if others dont start?
<Taa5i_> Howdy yall!
<neighborlee> trappist, excellent thx ;0)
<DJGreen> see if you all want ubuntu to be all that that is
<eedge> Is there any way I can force my traffic to go through a proxy.
<eedge> As in, for programs that dont have inbuilt proxy support.
<trappist> eedge: use iptables to set up a transparent proxy
<lawrence> JyZ|, did you start synaptic?
<JyZ|> lawrence, do iptables start auotmaticly when i start ubuntu?
<eedge> that sounds difficult :)
<jsteidl> Anoop: did it worked out for you?
<JyZ|> lawrence, ye i fixed it :P
<trappist> eedge: not really
<eedge> any chance of some kind of guide or helpful link?
<Anoop> i think blue can see me now
<eedge> :)
<Anoop> can u try again jsteidl
<lawrence> JyZ|, wait...what?
<lightbright> JyZ|: define iptables
<navarone> JzE, ...yes...you can use firestarter to view traffic and make policy changes
<JyZ|> say Where?
<SWAT> bor, also have a look at the last remark on : http://lantech.geekvenue.net/chucktips/jason/chuck/1077301682/index_html
<trappist> eedge: iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports $PROXY_PORT
<Taa5i_> ANYBODY: Does anybody here have any experiance using Ubuntu with an HP NetRAID controller? I have an older HP NetServer with it built in and the distribution disks seem to have trouble with the disks
<lightbright> JzE: i use firestarter myself, its great
<eedge> I try it :)
<Taa5i_> The RAID disks that is
<william> Ok
<william> New question
<eedge> should I have the proxy IP in there somewhere?
<william> How do I automount NTFS drives?
<jsteidl> Anoop: ?
<JyZ|> say HEY
<eedge> shouldn't I even.
<Anoop> yes
<JyZ|> say any good program for looking videos?
<lightbright> JyZ|: go to www.grc.com   scroll-down,click on shields up logo,select all ports/services scan
<trappist> eedge: no, you run that command on the proxy box, assuming you run the proxy on your gateway
<lawrence> JyZ|, You can use iptables to write firewalls and that kind of stuff
<lawrence> JyZ|, xine or totem
<DJGreen> speaking of mounting hey does anyone know how to automount hfs and hfs+ in fstab?
<lawrence> JyZ|, I use totem-xine
<JyZ|> with one is better
<jsteidl> Anoop: did the registering worked out?
<Anoop> i think so
<lawrence> JyZ|, depends
<jsteidl> Anoop: so you've recieved my message?
<Anoop> nope
<trappist> eedge: it does get a *little* more complicated if the proxy doesn't run on the gateway
<DJGreen> marc emery is that you?
<DJGreen> hehe
<jsteidl> Anoop: then it hasnt worked ;)
<eedge> ah, thats where the problem lies... the proxy box is windows :S
<eedge> lol
<Anoop> k
<Paradosso> does anyone know how to set character encoding in aterm/eterm?
<Anoop> but blue replied
<jsteidl> Anoop: please type "/msg nickserv help register (your passwd here)"
<Anoop> and said hold on
<Techie_dude> i can't get xwine to work with Dorgem
<Anoop> i am holding on
<jsteidl> Anoop: okay, i am staying out of this ;)
<Anoop> thank you very much
<Techie_dude> does anyone know how to fix my problem
<jsteidl> you are welcome
<DJGreen> aria giovanni?
<DJGreen> wow we have some celebs here
<DJGreen> pabloescobar..
<NeverDream> leave the porn on YOUR computer
<DJGreen> lol
<JyZ|> hey
<JyZ|> i got allmost all port CLOSED
<eedge> What I want to do is force applications that alledgedly don't HAVE proxy support to go through my proxy.
<Techie_dude> Does anyone know how to use xwine
<PabloEscobar_> DJGreen-> sush
<BlueDevil> does running "dpkg -l|egrep '^..R'" produce any warning for any of you
<BlueDevil> ?
<DJGreen> lol
<lightbright> Techie_dude: whats xwine?
<SWAT> DJGreen, don't be a perv. Keep those remarks to yourself
<Techie_dude> its a gui version of wine
<DJGreen> pablo i was ecknowledging the names that go by here
<DJGreen> heh..
<trappist> eedge: it's a little more complicated, then, but you can do it.  just forward all port 80 traffic to the windows box on the proxy port.
<JyZ|> lawrence, totem xine is to debian !
<zimbabwe> serea
<DJGreen> oh hey its just the names that people use here i wasnt being a perv
<DJGreen> i was just a name
<eedge> and how would I do that :P
<eedge> I havn't used iptables before.
<lawrence> JyZ|, Ubuntu is based on debian
<trappist> eedge: /join #iptables
<eedge>  /join #iptables
<eedge> opps, haha
<JyZ|> say know
<zimbabwe> what i do to see the list of channel ?
<lawrence> root@sirius:/home/lawrence# aptitude search totem-xine
<lawrence> id  totem-xine
<lawrence> It's definitely there
<jeed890> is seveas here?
<DJGreen> lol
<DJGreen> some of these names are pretty funny
<lawrence> DJGreen, are you actually a dj?
<DJGreen> once
<DJGreen> in Taiwan
<lawrence> DJGreen, haha awesome
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> can someone help me?
<DJGreen> i gig some small time gigs
<lawrence> DJGreen, cool
<DJGreen> yeh
<lawrence> MC Frontalot is the greatest mc ever
<DJGreen> nothing too fancy just enough get the ladies
<DJGreen> :)
<lawrence> haha nice
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> i'm searching for a audio player that plays rar and zip files
<FlimFlamMan> can i cram ubuntu onto a 2.5gb partition?
<DJGreen> gotta do tha spin and grin and the ladies will follow .. that's my motto
<trappist> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn: rar and zip are not audio formats
<lawrence> FlimFlamMan, depends...what you going to use it for?
<lawrence> DJGreen, haha
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> yes i know
<FlimFlamMan> lawrence, to demo the ubuntu desktop at work
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> i'm not so stupid
<lawrence> FlimFlamMan, If you want to demo it, why not try a livecd?
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> but i dont want to extract and play
<DJGreen> mello the jello , fall back to attack i'm DJGreen in tha house.
<DJGreen> word..
<FlimFlamMan> lawrence, low-end machine, would like to give it native drive access
<Chronusdark> i agree with lawrence
<lawrence> haha
<DJGreen> :)
<timbalbekov> how do i install the X11 development libraries?
<hfx> hiyas
<hfx> how do i make gedit support writing to a samba share?
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> someone knows a  audio program that plays rar and zip (yes its compressed files)
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> ?
<szronik> Can someone tell me why browsing the web under Ubuntu is so much slower than in Windows?
<trappist> hfx: you don't.  you make your samba share support writing.
<lawrence> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, Why not uncompress them first?
<DJGreen> clickity clack did my keyboard tap. I know my show all the way down to my toe. nothin but a cow and a hoe.
<timmy334> I just did a fresh install of Breezy on my laptop and it gives me the BSOD saying X couldn't start and it's disabling gdm. I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it still doesn't work. How do I get it working?
<DJGreen> :)
<hfx> trappist, it does o.O
<lawrence> DJGreen, haha nice....did you ever mc?
<DJGreen> nope ..
<mool> hum
<DJGreen> just spin
<trappist> hfx: gedit doesn't care if the file is on a samba share.
<DJGreen> occasionally i pop in a few ryhmes to mix the nights
<lawrence> DJGreen, oh nice
<szronik> I need to know how to speed up networking under Linux. How do I set the card to half-duplex mode too?
<hfx> transgress, seemingly it does
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> cause i have 160 gb of music, and i like that they stay compressed ( i know some plugins for winamp or foobar under windows)
<hfx> on my kubuntu box, it works like a breeze
<hfx> with kate ^^
<Red-Sox> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn: thats a whole lot of music!!
<lawrence> FlimFlamMan, do you have a  swap partition?  Or do you need 2.5 gigabytes for ALL of ubuntu?
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> in hd
<FlimFlamMan> lawrence, that doesn't include .5gb swap
<lawrence> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, don't pirate kthanks bye
<trappist> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn: unless your music is all .wavs they're already compressed and you're gaining nothing by zip/rarring them
<FlimFlamMan> or 50mb boot
<shinu> why cant i do an 'lsof |grep 123'?
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> and i have more 320 gb on dvds
<hfx> read some ugly rumour about gedit not supporting gnome-vfs. is that still correct?
<BlueDevil> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn: you are aware that you can't compress mp3s much, right?!
<Red-Sox> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn: is there a media player that holds that much?
<DJGreen> in fact last week i was invited as a guest at this one gig and i went on the mic and said "DJGreen is gonna burn the house down y'all best do your mizzen blitzen, if ya don't know what that is get the fuck out."
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> yes
<Delvien> Anyone figure out how to make there "WIFI LED" to turn on when wifi is on?
<trappist> lawrence: having music is pirating?
<Red-Sox> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn: how do you rip DVDs?
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> no
<lawrence> trappist, I was joking
<lawrence> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, i'm not sure...check to see if there's an xmms plugin
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> i have done this
<FlimFlamMan> mp3 doesn't compress hardly at all
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> yes
<Madmad> can anybody help me wid xp and 5.04 dual boot problems if so plz plz plz pm me
<DJGreen> sure it does .. just rename the mp3 to compress.mp3
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> but i like yo keep them on rar files
<BlueDevil> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn: uncompress the damn music, you're not gaining much space by keeping it compressed with rar or zip
<DJGreen> viola compressed
<DJGreen> hehe
<FlimFlamMan> what is your motivation for putting them in a zip?
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> sharing
<FlimFlamMan> wha?
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> emule
<BlueDevil> wtf?!
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> amule
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> gnutella
<lawrence> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, Oh....I was right then
<FlimFlamMan> doesn't take mp3's or what?
<BlueDevil> you have lots of albums?
<lawrence> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, that's cool tho
<DJGreen> if i were to come up with a gothic name i'd call myself NecroPoop.
<bor> SWAT: ah, great, thanks!  have you tried the development version yet?
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> the edonkey network works better with large files
<FlimFlamMan> so share the zips and let people unzip them on the other end
<trappist> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn: please don't use the enter key for punctuation
<trappist> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn: it would be even better if you'd consider changing your nick
<BlueDevil> didn't that network die of too many leechers riding it?! :)
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> yes? why?
<DJGreen> hehe he said riding it..
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> (my first time on irc after 8 years?)
<lawrence> DJGreen, Do you have any mp3s of you djing?
<DJGreen> uhh ... heh heh heh .. uhh .. yeah like that was cool or somethin .. heh ..
<DJGreen> you mean my mixes
<FlimFlamMan> so nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn was the first person to get locked up for 8 years for sharing copyrighted material
<DJGreen> not on me here
<DJGreen> i'm on my lappy
<lawrence> DJGreen, oh cool
<BlueDevil> lol@FlimFlamMan
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> not in brazil!!!!
<trappist> ah, that explains a lot
<RezDawg> Does anyone here use xDvdshrink with ubuntu?
<Red-Sox> trappist: why do you say it would be better if nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn changed his nick?
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> hehehe
<DJGreen> i never keep my mp3 on my lappy
<lawrence> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, nice...corruption for the win!
<DJGreen> i remotely play them from my home
<laurenk> hey
<DJGreen> whenever i am at a gig
<trappist> Red-Sox: because it's extraordinarily lame?
<lawrence> Do you ever listen to your own mixes?
<DJGreen> this way peopel can't steal my shit
<FlimFlamMan> i used to do that until my broadband provider slashed upload speed
<DJGreen> only when i'm really bored
<nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn> trapist how i change my nickname?
<BlueDevil> DJGreen: riiiight :)
<Red-Sox> trappist: ill give you that ;)
<DJGreen> i dont like to do the same thing twice
<trappist> nickrud: /nick newnick
<DJGreen> i'm freelance
<trappist> err
<Red-Sox> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn: then register it
<trappist> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn: /nick newnick
<BlueDevil> DJGreen: you stream from your home ssl wrapped? :)
<DJGreen> nope
<trappist> awesome
<Red-Sox> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn: newnick being your next nick
<DJGreen> qt server
<DJGreen> using osx
<Red-Sox> oh
<FlimFlamMan> if someone wants to go through the trouble of man-in-the-middle for a NSync track, i say let them
<trappist> <3 sophuslie
<lawrence> What's qt server....same as KDE's qt?
<DJGreen> no
<DJGreen> quicktime as in apple's player
<DJGreen> quicktime server
<lawrence> oh ok
<BlueDevil> FlimFlamMan: i was only replying to "<DJGreen> this way peopel can't steal my shit" :)
<DJGreen> most dj's use their laptops to play off their mixes
<DJGreen> i never leave my mixes on my laptop
<DJGreen> if i stepped away it can be copied
<DJGreen> so i just ssh to my box at home and tap the quicktime server
<DJGreen> and stream them live
<njan> DJGreen, lock your laptop when you're away from it?
<DJGreen> not when you're running a gig
<BlueDevil> you could get a usb key
<njan> DJGreen, why not? use an account with a four-character password just for gigs, it'd take seconds to unlock.
<DJGreen> you use your laptop to maintain everything even your switchboard and turntables
<DJGreen> nah ..
<njan> DJGreen, and that way you wouldn't have the worry that if your connectivity died, you'd be musicless.
<DJGreen> i haven't had any trouble
<shinu> why would a program tell me it cant open some high ports for listening?
<seriesx> In a terminal, how do I handle filenames that start with "-" ? GUI's can handle them but I don't know how to type
<njan> DJGreen, well, since you're still doing it that way, I'd expect that. :-P
<shinu> netstat |grep port_number doesnt return anything
<DJGreen> to me ssh is the easiest way
<njan> DJGreen, it's quite an elegant way, but I wouldn't do it that way, personally.
<navarone> DJGreen, you can even get fingerprint scanning usb drives...you can put media on the usb and no one can get it without fingerscan
<njan> navarone, but once playing someone could come along and copy it
<njan> navarone, which I believe is what he's worried about.
<FlimFlamMan> DJGreen, i'd be worried that there'd be a network issue during a gig
<DJGreen> well my purpose isnt really security
<popey> how would they copy it?
<njan> popey, usb key?
<popey> just disable the usb ports to stop idle plugging
<DJGreen> how it's all hardlined
<BlueDevil> seriesx: escape it
<SWAT> bor, no not yet. What version of cdrtools is currently on my system? It's not a package so how can I check?
<DJGreen> there's no wireless
<seriesx> BlueDevil, how?
<FlimFlamMan> wireless or not
<popey> rename the usbcore.ko module :)
<njan> FlimFlamMan, ditto, me too.
<bor> SWAT: you can check it with cdrecord --version
<njan> Having worked for an ISP I know wayyy better than to rely on one internet connection, especially a consumer one, for anything like that ;)
<FlimFlamMan> "and now, DJGreen will entertain us with some magic tricks."
<DJGreen> i'm not worried about that anyway .. i just ssh into my computer and stream
<SWAT> bor, that would be 2.01.01a01
<DJGreen> no point on elaborating technicality
<BlueDevil> seriesx: \-
<njan> DJGreen, what *would* you do if the internet connection died?
<Jxpx> someone know how can i put a ackick in a chanel (i am the founder of course)
<seriesx> dousn't work
<FlimFlamMan> soft-shoe?
<DJGreen> just like any gig continue the show
<MeeKs> im looking to mess with linux a bit, would ubuntu be a good start? or something like mandrake beter
<phyburn> nice i have a ununtu desktop up
<DJGreen> like the power goes out
<phyburn> byby W$!
<DJGreen> you do it manually
<DJGreen> the show doesnt stop
<njan> DJGreen, how, if you didn't have an internet connection?
<FlimFlamMan> with what? the ubuntu log-off jingle?
<Jxpx> someone know how can i put a ackick in a chanel (i am the founder of course)?
<njan> Jxpx, you asked that already.
<Jxpx> so ?
<bor> SWAT: hm, the same version the package in dapper has
<Killer3k> Meeks - Ubuntu should be fine
<njan> Jxpx, so it's annoying your asking it again - I was typing you a response.
<DJGreen> if i didnt have interent there's the love of dvd
<MeeKs> ive never used before
<Jxpx> ok
<FlimFlamMan> oh
<Jxpx> thanks
<DJGreen> *internet
<SWAT> bor, that means the development version (mention in the comment) is far older and the stable version (after that) is used in Ubuntu Breezy. Still strange the error persists
<MeeKs> i might try a live cd
<Killer3k> Meeks: I never used it until an hour ago :D
<DJGreen> but that's cuttin it a bit i dont like to carry my stuff with me
<MeeKs> how do you like
<DJGreen> other than my quip
<navarone> njan, his internet connection was only needed to access offsite box and stream mixes from it...I think without connection he could just contuinue using whatever music he had onhand
<Killer3k> Meeks: I am very VERY impressed
<Jxpx> someone know how can i put a ban in a channel?
<MeeKs> ill have to go get the ppc version
<DJGreen> digital is better than old lp
<Ishotweb> errrr so my wine install is asking me for the root password.... that's the password i've been using every time i ran something with sudo, right?
<njan> navarone, so if he's carrying stuff on him, unless he has MAC-controlled tiers of music, that makes the online stream redundant. :P
<DJGreen> heh ..
<Killer3k> Meeks: you have a mac?
<Ishotweb> becuase that password isn't working
<DJGreen> but lp is classic and every dj knows
<ompaul> Jxpx, you need to be an op
<GNAM> where's BEN COLLINS?
<Jxpx> i am
<BlueDevil> Ishotweb: no, that's not the password
<Jxpx> i am ompaul
<MeeKs> yea killer i do
<jordan121887> what is the easiest way to install network manageer, and where can i get it?
<DJGreen> but let's get something straight y'all i'm no big guy here i'm a little man with skills of dj
<SWAT> bor, do you have any great idea's how to solve this? :(
<njan> Jxpx, /mode #channel +b user!ident@ost.tld
<DJGreen> graduated from NYU
<BlueDevil> Ishotweb: the password you use with sudo is you owm
<njan> s/ost/host/
<BlueDevil> own
<Killer3k> Meeks: well I aint sure how it will go on that, but on my x86 it worked flawlessly
<Jxpx> ompaul,  so u know how can i ban?
<Lewix> hi all
<navarone> njan>beyond the technical...the point is he would only use internet connectiivty to accessa file he had offsite...playing music otherwise does not require it
<DJGreen> so what i do is for living not for show
<DJGreen> :)
<MeeKs> should actually work better than x86
<MeeKs> since hardware is proprietary
<ompaul> Jxpx, I don't but my client does - xchat
<Ishotweb> BlueDevil, ahhh i understand i was mistaking sudo for root
<bor> SWAT: no, not really, I'll look at the sources for the USE_LARGEFILES define and how to enable it
<Killer3k> Meeks: It even went and picked up that I have extra buttons on my keyboard and programed that perfect!!!
<Jxpx> ok
<DJGreen> here's the plus .. i use ubuntu on my lappy
<Lewix> I need some help
<njan> navarone, right, and my point was that he said the reason he didn't use music locally was to stop people copying it. If he has stuff onsite anyway, in case the online feed goes down, it makes the online feed redundant because he *has* music onsite.
<Lewix> I've downloaded the dvd iso
<Killer3k> Meeks: yes i agree, it should work better
<MeeKs> yeah what kind of laptop would i need to run  ubuntu
<Lewix> I mean I can't dl it
<ompaul> Lewix, can you put the question in one line - the whole one
<njan> MeeKs, practically any new laptop will run it
<MeeKs> specs
<MeeKs> ?
<BlueDevil> Ishotweb: you can set the root password using "sudo passwd root"
<njan> MeeKs, are you asking about a new PC re: what sort you should get, or asking about a second hand PC for a minimum spec?
<bor> SWAT: there is a new version at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/alpha/
<opnsrc> I moved accessibility in the menu editor to Office
<bor> SWAT: a03
<navarone> njan> the music he said he didn't want  to have people access was his mixes...which he did not carry on gigs...hence the steraming if neccessary
<Ishotweb> BlueDevil,  thanks for the help
<opnsrc> (I'm using Ubuntu)
<BlueDevil> Ishotweb: so then you would be able to use that
<DJGreen> believe it or not my lappy is powerbook 17
<MeeKs> njan: i want to get a laptop for it
<BlueDevil> Ishotweb: yw
<jordan121887> can anyone tell me how to put network manager on my computer>>>
<DJGreen> an apple lapbox
<DJGreen> :)
<MeeKs> but dont want to spend a lot
<Killer3k> Meeks: you could use any i suppose
<ompaul> Ishotweb, you should not do that -  you should use sudo
<opnsrc> (accidently) so I went back to change it back and when I do it still shows under Office (though with the Menu editor it does not)
<njan> MeeKs, virtually any laptop you buy will probably run ubuntu.
<opnsrc> how do I fix it?
<DJGreen> its for the lady magnet affect ya know
<DJGreen> glow the apple and get the babes
<SWAT> bor, would you do that for me? (look at the sources) And I know about the newer development version (would be logical if it would've been fixed in the stable though)
<Lewix> arf
<Ishotweb> ompaul, in this case i need a root password
<Kruz> i know this isnt exactly on topic but anyone here good with ettercap and could answer a question or two
<njan> MeeKs, find the laptop, google it or look it up on the ubuntu wiki to see if there are any issues with that particular laptop, but I'd imagine any budget laptop from dell or toshiba would run ubuntu fine.
<MeeKs> cool
<bor> SWAT: mkisofs/Makefile:CPPOPTS +=-DUSE_LARGEFILES, seems to be if this version could work
<MeeKs> is there a spec page?
<navarone> DJGreen, the ladies like macs I take it...lol
<kibab_> hey all... what's the best way to configure a network card post-install? I can manually run ifconfig/dhcpc and get it up.... but I would presume there is something that will create the necessary config files for me?
<BlueDevil> ompaul: don't get all pedantic about sudo/su :P
<ompaul> Ishotweb, if you do that and you need to start the machine in single user mode youwill be locked out
<njan> Kruz, ask, and if someone knows hnow to answer, they will.
<SWAT> bor, which version? (current ubuntu version?:)
<UncleD> Am I correct in that if I format a floppy disk and put files on it in WINDOWSXP and then load it up on ubuntu, ill be unable to mount it and access those files?
<DJGreen> oh i was just messin about the lady part hopefully and most deffinitely not geeks
<njan> MeeKs, there's a laptop compatibility page on the wiki somewhere.
<BlueDevil> ompaul: why would he be locked out?
<DJGreen> i'd hate to bash in geeks for liking my laptop and not my gig
<MeeKs> oh i meant general specs
<MeeKs> system requirements
<ompaul> BlueDevil, do it and see if you can get in without the password ...... that is how it works
<njan> MeeKs, any laptop you buy new today will run ubuntu
<bor> SWAT: 2.01.01a03 (ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/alpha/cdrtools-2.01.01a03.tar.gz)
<njan> MeeKs, you couldn't buy a new laptop which was below the ubuntu minimum requirements.
<BlueDevil> ompaul: without what password?
<bor> SWAT: wait a second, I'll test it on a 4 GB file
<Kruz> OK, ive been running ettercap for a while, can get unencrypted clear text pw's that have been on my network, but i was wondering about / how to get the encrypted web PWs (gmail, hotmail, etc) i have heard it is doable, i just havent been able to find it anywhere on the net
<UncleD> Anyone know about mounting flopys formatted in windowsXP on ubuntu? Is it a problem?
<MeeKs> i want to nkow what ubuntus sys requirements are
<navarone> Meeks...you can try live cd first and see how hardware detection goes
<BlueDevil> ompaul: he has both passwords: his and root's
<njan> Kruz, gmail and hotmail are both encrypted with tls/ssl
<DJGreen> ettercap .. isnt nmap better?
<SWAT> bor, try 4.2 or 4.3 gb (just in case :P)
<njan> Kruz, you'd have to actually crack https in order to do that, and that's hard.
<kibab_> UncleD: no problem... just mount them msdos or vfat... (or auto)
<ompaul> BlueDevil, the newley choosen root password - what happens is people forget it cose they don't use it daily - we see this time and again
<njan> DJGreen, they're completely different applications. :P
<compDo> is there a tool to display all available modes (resolution) my video card supports?
<DJGreen> that's what i thought
<pcnrmn> irc.immortal-anime.net
<Ishotweb> i'd assume i'm smart enough to remember two different passwords
<bor> SWAT: ok :)
<Lewix> I would like to dl the dvd,where can I?
<DJGreen> you know i need to ask this ..
<BlueDevil> ompaul: you cand invent software to be immune to stupidity
<ompaul> Ishotweb, your call - you don't need it so why use
<DJGreen> how can you view wmv files on ubuntu?
<UncleD> Is it possible to mount a windowsXP floppy disk on ubuntu that contains files ?
<Ishotweb> ompaul, then what am i supposed to do if my wine install is asking for my root password?
<DJGreen> i know for pc folks its rather easy
<DJGreen> but what can i use ?
<MeeKs> convert them
<ompaul> Ishotweb, sudo it
<Kruz> i see, i was reading some docs on dsniff and it said by using hosts, it could see them plain text, by tunneling, i tried a combo of dsniff, arpspoof, webmitm, like the doc said, but couldnt get it, is there a way to do it that way, or am i SOL
<navarone> UncleD, you should be able to
<FlimFlamMan> UncleD, why not just try?  doesn't xp make vfat format floppies by default?
<ompaul> Ishotweb, did you install it using synaptic / apt-get ?
<Necrocide> I got a question about installing ClearLooks with the .deb package on Ubuntu forums, I see NOTHING changed???
<ompaul> Ishotweb, or did you compile it?
<UncleD> FlimFlamMan - I guess maybe that was the problem, old floppies?
<UncleD> FlimFlam: I did try and it hung for 10 minutes
<UncleD> it never mounted
<Ishotweb> ompaul, i needed to modify the source, so i couldn't just install the binary. i compiled it
<jason__> Hello all! Just installed Ubuntu 5.10 yesterday. Decided to get a wireless card today.
* MotoHoss is away: researching.
<BlueDevil> ompaul: besides if he is worried he will forget the root password he can set it the same as his own; not a good practice though
<kibab_> UncleD: perhaps it's bad then... linux doesn't have any problems reading floppies (xp or otherwise)
<opnsrc> anyone know how to make the menu editor in sync with the menu?
<Ishotweb> ompaul, if i sudo it it aborts, telling me it's not advisable to run wineinstall as root.
<opnsrc> or th ething that says edit menus
<UncleD> kibab_ - maybe its due to the disks being old floppys?
<opnsrc> for some reason it's not in sync
<kibab_> UncleD: very likely.
<FlimFlamMan> UncleD, floppies *suck*, especially old ones.  i've had better luck formatting new floppies on a linux box, then using them in xp.  sometimes floppies work best in the floppy drive unit that formats them
<UncleD> kibab, so ill basically need a new floppy
<ompaul> Ishotweb, try this:: sudo -i  :: then try the instll
<kibab_> UncleD: yeah... basically.
<ompaul> Ishotweb, but consider what you are doing first
<UncleD> these floppys are probably 5 years old
<jason__> Found a tutorial to add it but it says before doing anything to add ndiswrapper-utils but I cannot find it in the Package Manager
<FlimFlamMan> UncleD, if they're the *only* floppies you have, try formatting them as vfat on the linux side, then use them on the windows side
<kibab_> Is there a tool for configuring network cards / changing network settings in ubuntu?
<jason__> How do I get ndiswrapper-utils if it's not in the Synaptics Package Manager?
<DJGreen> anyone play doom3 yet on ubuntu?
<DJGreen> :)
<ompaul> Ishotweb, did you get the source for wine on ubuntu or the source from the site? just curious well you know my thinking at this stage
<lysis> hey so, my audio turns itself off overnight
<lysis> is there a way to fix this without rebooting?
<FlimFlamMan> i'm a RTCW:ET man myself
<SWAT> bor, how is it going?
<jason__> How do I get ndiswrapper-utils if it's not in the Synaptics Package Manager?
<Ishotweb> ompaul, i got the source from ubuntu.
<ompaul> hmm
<BlueDevil> lysis: did you check mixer settings?
<lysis> sudo alsamixer  ?
<BlueDevil> lysis: that for one
<Ishotweb> ompaul,  are you just thinking i might be running something i shouldn't, and thus i should be careful about running it under admin
<FlimFlamMan> openoffice.org downloads have topped 50 million
<bor> SWAT: have to install some dependency packages first, should be finished soon
<jason__> How do I get ndiswrapper-utils if it's not in the Synaptics Package Manager?
<BlueDevil> FlimFlamMan: openoffice sucks
<lysis> BlueDevil, nothing out of the ordinary my friend
<BlueDevil> lysis: is sound working now?
<lysis> no
<lysis> i didn't reboot
<ompaul> Ishotweb, well you would have been doing that anyway - I just hate to think of all those good linux cycles going to waste on a .exe :-) we can leave it there or talk on #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<lysis> :)
<lysis> i wanted to try to fix it without rebooting
<lysis> if i do it will work
<Lovecraft> que taaaaal
<Lovecraft> grigos qliaos
<Necrocide> I got a question about installing ClearLooks with the .deb package on Ubuntu forums, I see NOTHING changed???
<BlueDevil> lysis: so, the channels aren't muted, etc
<Lovecraft> xD
<BlueDevil> lysis: all looks normal?
<lysis> BlueDevil, this is correct.  is there something else i should check?  maybe if i reloaded audio?
<SWAT> bor, I'm using breezy and I don't want to uhhh... screw it up :)  So I'm already gratefull that you are doing it
<mcphail> Where's ubotu?
<mekd> hi
<SWAT> bor, btw, cdrtools is just make and make install right?
<owner989> k3b is so much better than gnomebaker
<owner989> k3b is even better than nero
<BlueDevil> lysis: what are the exact symptoms?
<SWAT> k3b is far superiour to gnomebaker
<Lovecraft> qui wa pasa aca gringo reqliaos
<Lovecraft> xD
<owner989> gnomebaker doesnt even work for me
<mekd> can anybody help me?
<lysis> no audio output period after i leave the computer overnight. i watched a dvd and fell asleep.
<owner989> it fails without even writing anything
<jason__> How do I get ndiswrapper-utils if it's not in the Synaptics Package Manager?
<lysis> today (16 hours after the movie was over) i come to it and audio doesn't work
<lysis> it's happened before, and if i reboot all is well without a problem
<mcphail> lysis: try "killall esd"
<dave> jason__: What are your sources?
<BlueDevil> lysis: it might be that the sound board is in sleep mode
<lightbright> whats the command to install mozilla + composer pls?
<BlueDevil> you cand check bios settings
<kibab_> jason__: then you would need to add a different apt-source.
<lysis> i tried "killall esd" in term and it did nothing
<lysis> esd: nothing killed
<dave> jason__: Do you have multiple apt repositories set up in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jason__> I'm a total newb...how would I do that? Sources?
<Seveas> !dance
<Ubugtu> I guess dance is o/-< o, Seveas
<jason__> Checking now...
<BlueDevil> lysis: cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp
<kibab_> jason__: I've only booted ubuntu twice so far, but I think there is a tool for doing that.
<einPaule> Ive got a similar problem to lysis, after a couple of songs on AmaroK, the sound goes bad... the same thing after some time talking on skype
<einPaule> owner989, you might remember my sound setup... any ideas?
<lysis> OMG MAKE IT STOP
<kibab_> jason__: sorry I can't be of much use... I'm very familiar with Linux, but just trying out ubuntu for the first time.
<phyburn> how would i enable root
<phyburn> i just installed and it never asked for a root passwd
<BlueDevil> lysis: hahaa :) we've established your sound works :D
<kibab_> phyburn: it puts you in the admin group for sudo...
<lysis> how do we unestablish!!!!
<lysis> lol
<lysis> unestablish unestablish
<BlueDevil> lysis: did you hear sound?
<jason__> dave: I've got the default one that comes with the install.
<phyburn> kibab_ kk thanks so I should then be able to run `sudo passwd root`
<lysis> a godawful errr eeee screeeech
<mcphail> Seveas: you have skype in your repository?
<navarone> lysis...try sudo killall
<kibab_> phyburn: btw, you can sudo su and become root and set a password... but that might be against the ubunto philosophy
<Seveas> mcphail, yes
<kibab_> phyburn: :)
<william> How do you enable 3d graphic acceleration?
<BlueDevil> lysis: your hardware works
<BlueDevil> lysis: what doesn't work?
<kibab_> time to go pick up my kids... later all!
<dave> jason__: You will probably need to have more than just the default repositories.  Do you know how to add repositiories?
<lysis> noises from programs
<lysis> how do i turn this god forsaken noise off? lol
<mcphail> Seveas: would you consider adding a .deb for the skype_dsp_hijacker? The current version of skype is buggy without it.
<jason__> No, sorry.
<BlueDevil> lysis: hit Ctrl-C
<phyburn> kibab_ y, im new to ununto
<FlimFlamMan> oh man, this isn't gonna fit
<phyburn> ubunto
<Seveas> mcphail, if the thing is open source, sure
<lysis> what does that do?
<lysis> oo the noise is gone
<BlueDevil> lysis: it stops the cat :)
<mcphail> Seveas: GPL (and i must add, i'm not connected to it in any way)
<dave> jason__: I don't know how to in synaptic because I do not use gui, but I do know how to with a text editor.
<lysis> ahh
<lysis> good man
<Seveas> mcphail, is it packaged already?
<roproom1> breezy kvm serial mouse how to detect???
<erUSUL> Seveas, sorry to bother you but why have you "backported" tetex packages? (in your repository). Is there any problem with the ones shipped in breezy?
<BlueDevil> lysis: lucky you I didn't write "cat /dev/urandom >/dev/dsp" :P
<Seveas> erUSUL, tetex 3 has quite a few new features
<phyburn> kibab_  what is the package mannager for ubunto
<mcphail> Seveas: no - it's a simple script and lib. I've never rolled a .deb before, so i wouldn't know what to do
<BlueDevil> roproom1: what do you mean?
<lysis> i guess?  lol
<lysis> BlueDevil, any ideas why my programs won't make noise until i reboot then?
<erUSUL> Seveas, are there any problems installing it (e.g with LyX)?
<Seveas> mcphail, mail me the sources and I'll package it
<BlueDevil> lysis: all your programs?
<BlueDevil> lysis: what have you tried?
<lysis> hmm minteresting
<Seveas> erUSUL, debbugs mentions quite a few upgrade problems for debian users
<lysis> now rhythmbox works after you had me do that cat thing
<lysis> but gaim still doesn't.
<jason__> dave: Found how to add one in synaptic...what do I need to add?
<mcphail> Seveas: http://195.38.3.142:6502/skype/ (and i'll email as well)
<Seveas> !snake
<Ubugtu> Schnaaakkeeeeeee, schnaaaaaaaakkeeee, oh no it's a schnaaaaaaaaaakkeeeeee
<roproom1> breezy install with kvm switch doesn't detect serial mouse
<dave> jason__: I would add the universe and the multiverse
<erUSUL> Seveas, ty
<Seveas> roproom1, it doesn't detect serial mouse at all, kvm or not
<roproom1> not at all
<lysis> BlueDevil, anything you might recommend for that?
<jason__> dave: They are actually checkboxes in synaptic so I just had to check them, reloading lists now.
<dave> jason__: I have the default and the universe and the multivers repositories and I CAN install ndiswrapper-utils
<dave> jason__: cool, that's easy then
<dave> jason__: once you have added these repositories, make sure that you update your list
<BlueDevil> lysis: "ps axww | grep esd"
<iiki> is there any other good respositories?
<jgrieves> /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc does anyone know if any gnome GUI preference interact with this location/
<mcphail> Seveas: you are dennis@ etc?
<jason__> dave: Yep. just did that
<Seveas> mcphail, correct
<ajmitch> hm
<lysis> BlueDevil, lysis@ubuntu:~$ ps axww | grep esd
<lysis> 22117 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep esd
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<dave> iiki: There are tons of good repositories out there...nerim is a good one
<jrattner1> When is iTunes ever going to work on linux
<Seveas> dave, nerim sucks
<lysis> it works right now with crossover office.
<Seveas> nerim is god, but not for ubuntu
<Seveas> good*
<BlueDevil> lysis: then you'd better start esd i guess
<dave> jason__: Are you able to find ndiswrappers now
<bshumate> jrattner1: probably never
<dave> Seveas: A blanket statment like that needs a reason
<lysis> BlueDevil,  in terminal "start esd" ?
<jrattner1> Is there any way to play songs purchased from iTunes, in linux without using the Hymn project to "decode" them?
<dave> Seveas: Oh, for ubuntu...yeah nerim is not all that great
* lysis doesn't know what an esd is. =)
<Seveas> dave, nerim builds for debian, on ubuntu it causes dependency errors
<BlueDevil> lysis: no, check in the gnome menu for something like sound server
<Seveas> cipherfunk and plf are good for Ubuntu
<lysis> hmmm
<dave> Seveas: I have used nerim with ubuntu in the past and I have had good luck
<Seveas> !drake
<jason__> Dave: Yes, just installed it. Thanks for the help!
<Ubugtu> I guess drake is dragon, Seveas
<dave> Seveas: I am also a debian user some of the time, but am starting to be more and more ubuntu
<dave> jason__: Cool.  Glad that I could help
<Seveas> dave, welcome on the dark side of the moon :)
<phyburn_> what file would i edit to change my screen rez I need to go higher then what i have now
<bshumate> jrattner1: i would doubt it being AAC is all proprietary-like and whatnot...I only use iTunes for the iPod, so I really cannot say...
<rotial> Hi!! how can I create a new user called root with all priviledged, instead of making sudo for everything??? I'm new in Ubuntu
<navarone> hmm...any recommendations for lubricant to put on fan bearings to stop whining vibration sound?
<UncleD> What is the syntax to format a floppy disk in VFAT format from the terminal prompt?
<dave> Seveas: Yeah, it is not so dark though...I have my two sisters using Ubuntu exclusively...I just can't seem to convince my mom
<Seveas> what does she use?
<dave> Seveas: Windoze
<phyburn_> rotial `sudo passwd root` then set a passwd for root becarfull
<giggo> help chanel in italian?
<Seveas> !it
<Seveas> giggo, #ubuntu-it
<rotial> thanks
<phyburn_> navarone " wd40" lol
<insomnd> rotial, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<giggo> thanks
<Determinist> navarone, WD40
<Determinist> navarone, but ... careful, eh?
<fr500> hello
<fr500> does anyone use gnome-phone-manager?
<jeremywhiting> anyone wanna shed some light on what dapper is exactly?  I heard about it while looking for ways to install firefox 1.5
<Determinist> jeremywhiting, the next version of ubuntu
<fr500> dapper is the next ubuntu version
<BlueDevil> jeremywhiting: breezy+1
<UncleD> What is the syntax to format a floppy disk in VFAT format from the terminal prompt?
<Seveas> !dapper
<insomnd> ubuntu version next :p
<Ubugtu> I guess dapper is the next ubuntu version, Seveas
<bshumate> it's when ya get all dressed up and spiffy, and put some eau de toilet on!!!
<fr500> !dapper
<Ubugtu> It has been said that dapper is the next ubuntu version, fr500
<jeremywhiting> oh, got it, so you can use the dapper apt sources to install firefox, that makes sense actually
<jeremywhiting> thanks guys
<insomnd> jeremywhiting not recommended
<kbrooks> Can someone explain this to me.
<reupbert> hey. may i ask support questions here?
<BlueDevil> jeremywhiting: dont
<Determinist> dapper backports repos available?
<jeremywhiting> yeah, I figured that
<insomnd> jeremywhiting, just download tgz and unpack.. should be fine
<sloucher> willl firefox 1.5 come out for breezy?
<kbrooks> i wrote  a document in word with a table
<BlueDevil> jeremywhiting: there's a howto for installing firefox 1.5 on breezy, follow that
<kbrooks> and when i open it in abiword
<Seveas> sloucher, probably not
<insomnd> reupbert, dont ask to ask just ask
<fr500> whats wrong with the firefox we have now?
<jeremywhiting> I wont, just trying to understand ubuntu after coming from gentoo
<SWAT> reupbert, don't ask to ask just ask!
<BlueDevil> jeremywhiting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<jeremywhiting> thanks BlueDevil
<dave> jeremywhiting: welcome
<sloucher> newer is better?
<UncleD> BlueDevil, What is the syntax to format a floppy disk in VFAT format from the terminal prompt?
<SWAT> reupbert, otherwise you'll be ignored indefinately
<jeremywhiting> and dave
<reupbert> what is the difference between gstreamer based totem and xine? the codecs?
<BlueDevil> fr500: it's shitty slow
<Seveas> jeremywhiting, welcome to the land of the sane :)
* kbrooks pokes everyone
<kbrooks> Can someone explain this to me.
<kbrooks> i wrote  a document in word with a table
<kbrooks> and when i open it in abiword
<jgrieves> is there a native X app to chose cursors?
<Determinist> fr500, nothing, but there's a new version with lotsof fixes, so why not?
<dermot> hey all!
<jgrieves> like Xgetcursor
<SWAT> bor, still alive?
<kbrooks> the table is enlongated
<kbrooks> to a 2nd page
<jeremywhiting> thanks Seveas: you a convert as well then?
<jgrieves> or just xset
<kbrooks> and i have 3 columns in this table
<kbrooks> AND
<Determinist> kbrooks, do you have a question? a point?
<reupbert> kbrooks: abiword probably doesn't have full Microsoft Office .doc support
<insomnd> reupbert, kbrooks:: nothing does :p
<reupbert> lol
<insomnd> no need tho
<BlueDevil> UncleD: mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0 i guess
<kbrooks> 1 of the 3 rows are blank
<cloud_> hi everyone
<rotial> Somebody has worked with the omnetpp simulator???
<kbrooks> on the second page
<cloud_> gotta a question
<cloud_> where do i go to find out the supported hardware list of ubuntu?
<dermot> anybody know were i can get some addresses for the streaming radio in rhythmbox  0.9.0 ?
<kbrooks> er, 2 of the 3 rows
<Determinist> cloud_, google for it, or use the wiki
<psi> has anyone tried the airport extreme driver yet? :)
<reupbert> dermot: shoutcast.com
<reupbert> what is the difference between gstreamer based totem and xine? the codecs?
<cloud_> i have been googling fo over 30 miuntes
<jgrieves> dermot use stream tuner
<kbrooks> reupbert, .. but abiword is open source!
<cloud_> for*
<jgrieves> dermot sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<lightbright> airport extreme driver?
<Determinist> reupbert, basically, yes, it's a different set of libs... a different player
<cloud_> boon a ton mi
#ubuntu 2006-12-04
<james> hopefully i'm not the only person to have made this mistake...?
<LjL> Windy: because they're set up so that they're started using gksudo by default, most often
<Windy> james: chances are, i've made it sometime in the last 24hrs
<Windy> LjL: now that's what i call smart.
<Sinistrad> james, probably not -- the design isn't very intuitive for people who have seen normal scrollbars ;)
<IndyGUnFreak> how difficult is it to rip DVD's with Acid rip?
<WilderSon> hi, can anyone tell me how to install the vdr-dev package on edgy?
<cheesybobman> hi
<LjL> !info vdr-dev
<Windy> errr...tried synaptic or apt-get?
<ubotu> vdr-dev: Video Disk Recorder for DVB cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.0-2 (edgy), package size 236 kB, installed size 844 kB
<LjL> WilderSon: enable universe, and "sudo apt-get install vdr-dev"
<WilderSon> Windy: tried with synaptics .. i thought it was the same
<Windy> hmm
<cheesybobman> i have ubuntu 6.06 running on my acer aspire 5002wlmi. i can't get my wireless card to work, and yes, i already looked at the help/tutorial on the website. Help please?
<Windy> well i assume there's a resaon it doesn't work?
<Windy> since if it worked via synaptic then you'd hardly come here
<npk> for a windows/ubuntu dual boot (windows install first) on the same hd, is grub installed to the mbr?
<james> oh, while there's helpful people about (somewhat off-topic, so sorry) - is there a simpler alternative to Vive (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946) for encoding video for video ipods?
<LjL> WilderSon: Synaptic. Synaptics is a kind of touchpad. anyway, yeah, you can use whatever.
<IndyGUnFreak> thats the one thing Ubuntu, and Linux in general needs to work on, is makign setting up Wireless easier
<james> or, is there a decent alternative to ipods that provide decent video functionality, including tv-out
<Windy> IndyGUnFreak: in what sense?
<Matthew_W> Hey - I have a real problem with the root/user password on the Breezy LiveCD.
<Jassossovinik> cheesybobman, it's probably best if you just want it to work to undo everything you have done so far and use ndiswrapper (if you have a broadcom card which is what i think is in the acer aspire 5XXX series)
<Windy> location profiles?
<LjL> IndyGUnFreak: it is pretty easy, with cards that have drivers.
<Windy> even those that dont tbh
<james> i'm thinking of getting an ipod video while i'm in the US (dollar is soooo cheap at the moment!)
<Matthew_W> I set a password during the livecd bootup, and now it's not the same, which is irritating!
<WilderSon> well anyway it dows not install in my ubuntu, cause it relies in dvb-core
<IndyGUnFreak> LJL, that may be the case, i'm not super familiar with it, but man theres' a lot of posts on various forums on how to d it.
<Windy> IndyGUnFreak: going on a hunch
<IndyGUnFreak> which tells me, its probably not that simple.
<Windy> have a look at network-manager
<WilderSon> which is not  there -- dvb-core
<Windy> and umm
<Windy> there's another one
<Jassossovinik> Matthew_W, are you sure "caps" isn't an issue perhaps?
<Windy> network-- something
<Matthew_W> Tried.
<LjL> IndyGUnFreak: no, it just tells you that people fiddle with ndiswrapper because they own cards that don't have linux drivers
<Matthew_W> It's not.
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, thats probably true.
<Windy> my whacky wireless PCMCIA card worked no probs
<cheesybobman> ok well i tried to use ndiswrapper. i decompressed it and did what it said in the readme, but it still didn't work
<cheesybobman> basically i couldn't install it
<Windy> no driver installation, nothing
<LjL> see?
<killown> how I do mplayer to set video as wallpaper?
<IndyGUnFreak> oh well, i didnt trust wireless security under Windows, so I ran a wired network in my house..
<IndyGUnFreak> no fears.
<Matthew_W> Irritating.
<Windy> the buggering bit is setting up location profiles
<Matthew_W> I don't know how to fix this and I need to fix my bloody partition.
<Windy> in dapper i had to dig around for ages to get network-manager to work
<Windy> in edgy there's another package that seems to do it better
<Windy> forget it's name tho
<killown> how I do mplayer to set video as wallpaper?
<LjL> Matthew_W, i don't know about your issue, but you should probably leave Breezy behind anyway... it's old. in a couple of months, it won't be supported anymore.
<npk> anyone running a windows/ubuntu dual boot?
<Windy> me.
<mercykiller> npk: Yeah
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WilderSon> ubotu: yes it says the same on my dist - i cannot install cause it does not find dvb-core or kernel >2.5---
<Windy> Ubuntu and WinXP
<npk> LJL thanks, and I did ^^
<Matthew_W> LjL, I'm doing an install of MacOSX and using Breezy to partition the hard drive, so needless to say I need to run GParted or install an equivalent partition editor for bash, and I can't without a password.
<Windy> Ubuntu for most stuff, WinXP in case I run into compatibility issues
<npk> wondering if grub gets installed to the mbr or the linux partition
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> no idea sorry
<mercykiller> I think the linux partition
<itsmabus> what's the my network places equivalent in ubuntu
<sysrage> npk: can be either
<LjL> Matthew_W, given it's just the live CD, why don't you... reboot?
<Hoag> Hey. Is it possible to choose the title of a program as you load it? I.E, The title of Winee is "C:\blahblahblah". Is there something I can add to the command to choose my own?
<finalbeta_> npk, mbr I believe.
<Matthew_W> LjL - This has happened more than once.
<npk> sysrage: no what the default is?
<grndslm> anybody here use ubuntu on an ASUS laptop??
<sysrage> npk: mbr if you wanna use grub to choose the OS, partition if you want to use ntloader
<Matthew_W> LjL - That's the first thing I did.
<itsmabus> how can I view windows shares from ubuntu
<LADoctor> need help!! which one to instal: ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, and xubuntu; what's the difference.
<grndslm> LADoctor:  what are your system specs?
<IndyGUnFreak> i didnt' know asus made laptops
<CarlFK> grndslm: I do
<Windy> ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu just use diff desktop thingies
<IndyGUnFreak> their motherboards are OK however
<LjL> Matthew_W: well, i don't really remember what the breezy CD was like, in dapper the username is "ubuntu" and the password is blank (though it doesn't ask for the username by default, in GDM)
<grndslm> CarlFK:  what laptop do you have?
<Windy> ubuntu = GNOME, kubuntu = KDE, xubuntu = X i assume
<killown> how I do mplayer to set video as wallpaper?
<mercykiller> Xubuntu = XFCE
<Matthew_W> xubuntu is xfce
<finalbeta_> itsmabus, smb://finalbeta@192.168.20.2 in nautilus, or use the connect to server dialog from nautilus to make a link
<Windy> edubuntu is designed for classroom/education environments
<jrib> LADoctor: ubuntu uses GNOME, kubuntu uses KDE, edubuntu has school based stuff and uses GNOME, xubuntu uses xfce.  These are all just defaults, you can use the same thing on any of the *buntu's
<Windy> ah right, my mistake then
<Matthew_W> LjL-  well rg.  This is insanely irritating.
<npk> sysrage: I use grub, but something happened a little while back, and the windows boot sector was corrupted, in trying to fix it, i wiped out grub too. i got grub back, on the mbr, but still cant get into windows, so now im trying to repair things to how they were
<CarlFK> grndslm: um.. i du no
<Matthew_W> LjL because I need to edit the partitions one way or another here.
<grndslm> CarlFK:  do you like the build quality, and how well is the hardware supported in ubuntu?
<Matthew_W> LjL there's no workaround in the LiveCD or a bug or something I can exploit ffs?
<Windy> the hazards of being a linux newbie trying to act like he knows something :( that's me for you
<IndyGUnFreak> Kubuntu is a terrible interface in my opinion, i don't know how anyone uses it...
<IndyGUnFreak> Ubuntu is ok, and Xubuntu is moderate
<IndyGUnFreak> Kubuntu gives me a headache looking at it.
<IndyGUnFreak> i assume a lot of folks like it because of KDE's similarity to Windows...
<itsmabus> finalbeta_: what about with thunar?
<Windy> IndyGUnFreak: out of interest, were you running wireless on a laptop?
<killown> how I do mplayer to set video as wallpaper?
<finalbeta_> itsmabus, no idea
<Windy> actually, i found GNOME just as easy to get over to, and i'm a diehard windows user
<IndyGUnFreak> no Windy, you might have missed it, but I don't trust wireless security at all, I wired my home network
<LjL> Matthew_W, i haven't a clue tbh
<Windy> still am, but ubuntu is a nice side-dish
<mercykiller> npk: Boot the xp disk, fixmbr. Boot knoppix, grub-install?
<mercykiller> Not sure but that might work
<Windy> IndyGUnFreak: oh, i see...why'd you ask about wireless on ubuntu then?
<grndslm> CarlFK:  I'm really trying to find out if suspend-to-hd & suspend-to-ram work well on ASUS laptops
<IndyGUnFreak> i didn't,
<Windy> righto
<Windy> let's just toss that and assume my old age is catching up with my mental prowess
<LADoctor> sorry, my specks are amd athlone 1800; RAM 520MG and geforce fx 5500
<IndyGUnFreak> was just saying i see so many questions on it, it seems thats one thing that needs to be made easier, just a comment really
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> i see
<Windy> well if anything wireless networking was remarkably smooth
<LjL> 520MG of RAM? that's pretty impressive
<Windy> and i've got a tricky config
<Matthew_W> When I run "users" there's like 9 users called "ubuntu"
<IndyGUnFreak> i could be off base though, like you said, and its just people who aren't paying attention, try one thing, and it doesn't work, so they start asking questions.
<Windy> 520 milligrams?
<grndslm> LADocotor:  use ubuntu or kubuntu, that comes down to personal preference
<IndyGUnFreak> 520 megowatts
<Windy> well...the thing is, i didn't have to try anything
<LADoctor> sorry
<Windy> it was up and running out of the box
<LADoctor> 520mb ram
<LADoctor> lol
<Windy> and i'm using a PCMCIA card...a very odd one too
<IndyGUnFreak> oh i understand, and i tend to agree with you, its probably laziness the reason most people have to post and ask questions...
<jrib> LADoctor: install ubuntu and then install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package.  Then you will have both ubuntu and kubuntu and can decide :)
<Windy> you'd expect ME to have problems, not the people out there with centrinos
<IndyGUnFreak> becuase most of the time, other users have them online with little effort, and generally by directing them to pages appropriate instructions
<Windy> i suppose
<Windy> linux has a chunky learning curve though
<Windy> you can call windows insecure all you want, but fact is the learning curve is a lot less steep
<qbit> anyone know where to find a w32codecs?
<Windy> saying that in this channel is probably a bit suicidal
<IndyGUnFreak> no doubt about that.
<Windy> qbit: going off memory, i think add/remove has it
<IndyGUnFreak> no, i agree with you.
<LADoctor> what are the other differences between them
<Jassossovinik> Windy, you say that, however I believe a lot of it is "unlearning" windows. My grandmother (massively untechnological) learnt to surf and stuff fast on linux.
<Windy> qbit: failing that, try opening up terminal and typing 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs' or whatever the name of the package is
<Windy> Jassossovinik: yeah you're probably right
<Jassossovinik> qbit:
<Windy> but my gripe isn't with the basic stuff
<Jassossovinik> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah, w32codecs can be annoying, and the whole libdvdcss thing is freakin annoying to.
<qbit> thanks Jassossovinik
<Windy> surfing the net and stuff like that is much the same on linux versus windows
<mercykiller> LADoctor: Gnome tries to be simple while KDE tries to have a lot of graphical features
<IndyGUnFreak> yep, like right now, i'm struggling to rip a movie...lol
<Windy> i came over from doing that on windows to doing it here with no real hassle
<LADoctor> i started getting into linux in 2000 but then just went back to windows as i did not have a coppy of any linux,  and when I first tried to use it it was RedHat
<LADoctor> oh! Thanks.
<Windy> but it's the stuff that's got a slight bit more technical-ness to it that's seemingly harder on nix
<Windy> i'm saying this as my observation because it always seems to involve more steps
<Windy> more complex ones, and apparently more ways you can bugger up your whole system
<IndyGUnFreak> someone get the guillotine, we need it for Windy
<Windy> e.g. I've managed to nearly hose my whole GUI just trying to install trackpoint scrolling support
<IndyGUnFreak> blasphemer!  heretic!
<zylche> I only have a hacksaw.
<Windy> lol
<IndyGUnFreak> :)
<zylche> Well, part..
<mercykiller> heh
<IndyGUnFreak> off with her head
<zylche> Is it okay if it's rusty?
<Windy> i can almost see a linux mob outside my door
<Windy> his
<Windy> HIS
<jono> Windy: thats normal :P
<IndyGUnFreak> oh  my bad
<azion> Hello all, could anyone tell me how I can get rid of the password prompt after my monitor sleeps?
<Windy> bah, why do people look at the nick 'Windy' and think 'her'
<zylche> Windy, a mob of angry penguins going at 100mph?
<IndyGUnFreak> not sure where you are, but here in America, its a female name.
<Windy> zylche: angry penguins i can deal with
<kurisutofuaa> Does any one know of any programs for minidics player support for edgy amd64?
<IndyGUnFreak> minidics...lol
<finalbeta_> One of the things, is, on windows you are allowed to ask the most stupid questions and get an answer. In here you get a read the man page. It's a mentality thing. Actually, if you let allot of people ask the dumb questions they might answer each other and the would all learn faster and be happier.
<Windy> it's a mob of angry linux nerds threatening to bash me with install CDs and download distros that scares me
* zylche shurikens a linux distro at Windy's window
<finalbeta_> Windy, don't worry, i'l draw the mob to me.
<IndyGUnFreak> adn we'll all be yelling terminal commands while we do it windy...lol
<Windy> i think it's a tradeoff
<Windy> on windows, you do anything and you chance messing up your system in the longterm
<Windy> on linux you do anything and you chance immediately hosing the whole lot
<jrib> finalbeta_: that's not really true
<zylche> dd if=linux.bin of=/dev/Windy1
<Windy> incidentally, 'windy' is just shortened for another nick i used from a game, didn't really pick it as a girl's name :/
<qbit> cheers!
<IndyGUnFreak> not to mention you have to be concerned about getting violently molested(in a computer sense), by every hacker, script kiddie virus writing fool out there
<Windy> i can just see all the shouts
<mercykiller> Heh
<IndyGUnFreak> how long should it take Acidrip to rip a 2hr movie?
<Asc> What's the name of the program that lists all the program options and settings and things?
<jrib> Asc: man name_of_program     you mean?
<CarlFK> grndslm: for me, 'hybernate to HD' works somethings, the other times I get 'not enough space'
<Windy> IndyGUnFreak: i can give you a murphy's estimate
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<IndyGUnFreak> well it doesn't look like Acidrip is doing anything
<Asc> jrib: What I have in mind is a GUI program that allows one to change the settings of most programs
<Windy> typically, it takes at least twice as long as the movie's length
<finalbeta_> jrib, i agree. This channel has a nice attitude and newbies help newbies in here. I now answer the questions I asked 4 months ago myself.
<mercykiller> Asc: webmin?
<jrib> Asc: gconf-editor?
<wikijeff> In openoffice's formula editor, how can I group terms without having it display parenthesis? For example, I'd like to have sqrt (a b) without it displaying parenthesis around the a b.
<zylche> IndyGUnFreak, have you paid it yet?
<Windy> + an extra hour for each 30mins you're going to enjoy the movie
<LjL> Asc: gedit?
<IndyGUnFreak> paid?.. no, it was in the repos
<mercykiller> LjL: heh
<zylche> It needs money in advance to cover court fees
<Asc> gconf-editor wins
<Jordie> I need some help!
* jrib wins!
<Windy> finalbeta_: actually, i find myself answering questions i asked a week ago, and then realising i just dispensed wrong info
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, well, i'll cover the costs with my illegal movie buisness...lol
<Jordie> =Q
* zylche wins^wins
* Asc gives jrib a gold star
<LjL> !ask | Jordie
<ubotu> Jordie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGUnFreak> thats a joke, please, no FBI agents come a knockin
<Vincebus> Just installed ubuntu on my p2 300 and was trying to allocate some more space from the 2nd drive that wasn't formatted. I  formatted it as /usr and now I can't get any of the prog's to work..aarggh, help!
<Jordie> Well....
<Jordie> At least I stated a fact.
<Jordie> =)
<finalbeta_> Windy, that's because I gave you the answer in the first place ;)
<Windy> lol
<brunob> hi, i am with a problem, i upgrade the system packages and... my X doesn't start now...
<Windy> it's kinda sad actually
<Jordie> Synaptic isn't working, it is just hanging there when I try to download X-Chat.
<HumanPrototype> hi all
<Windy> i haven't the foggiest about linux
<Windy> but i'm answering questions :(
<LjL> Jordie: i heard some mirror was down. perhaps it's that
<Windy> it's like a monkey doing tech support
<Vincebus> Do I have to reinstall it or is there an easier way to get the prog's back?
<IndyGUnFreak> several are having that prob Jordie..
<Jordie> mk.
<IndyGUnFreak> some suggest its the US Ubuntu servies
<HumanPrototype> im trying to create a derivative distro for use as a thin client based on xubuntu
<Jordie> I'll do it tomorrow.
<brunob> i tried upgrade packages to olders but i don't have success :|
<Windy> although...in light of things that's not all too uncommon
<mercykiller> Windy: I was just about to say that...
<IndyGUnFreak> jordie, do what i'm doing, screw e3verything up trying to work around it...lol
<HumanPrototype> I have removed xfce and installed fluxbox but does anyone know how I can edit the config files?
<Jordie> I don't like this XChat Gnome Application, how the users aren't shown and a bunch of other little things I hate. =q
<Jordie> IndyGUnFreak:  What is step #1?
<Windy> yeah the lack of user list is a bugger
<IndyGUnFreak> the users are shown in the menu on the right.
<Jordie> Yeah
<Windy> and it doesn't show the username each line
<Jordie> That is gay though.
<Windy> if you type two lines in a row
<Windy> i find it discomforting
<Asc> Heh, next questing.  Can gconf-editor be used to change the theme?
<Asc> *question
<IndyGUnFreak> well, not everything is like AOL...lol
<mercykiller> Asc: gnome-theme-manager
<Jordie> IndyGUnFreak:  Nope, the rest is like MSN.
<Jordie> :)
<Windy> Jordie: i'd say it's annoying, a gay program would be consistently pestering you to install a back-end
<Vincebus> Hello, I need some help...
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<IndyGUnFreak> i hate MSN to,
<Jordie> Windy: :P
<Windy> Vincebus: don't worry, we all do.
<Vincebus> Heh...
<Vincebus> thanks
<Windy> as for your issue
<Windy> i'm afraid to say i have no idea
<mercykiller> Vincebus: did you copy your old /usr partition to the new drive?
<Asc> mercykiller: the trouble with that is that I think when you start gnome-theme-manager, it tries to apply the currently selected theme.  The trouble with that is, the currently selected theme makes any program using it crash.
<IndyGUnFreak> i added a bunch of repos from the ubuntu edgy FAQ, and its letting me install some stuff that iw as trying to install with Synaptic
<killown>  I couldnt find it exactly but if anyone can point me in the right direction that would be cool. I had installed beryl a while back and everything has been working really well. All of a sudden the top bar for my menus has disappeared. I dont know what i did so i was wondering do i need to uninstall and reinstall it or is it just a bug that happens in edgy eft. thx in advance to all replies
<killown> Reply With Quote  beryl hide bar mimimize/maximize
<finalbeta_> brunob, did you try reconfiguring xorg? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordie> I also hate it how you can't have two servers open in one application.
<jrib> Asc: it can:/desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme or /apps/metacity/general/theme depending on what theme you are referring to
<Jordie> You have to open another session.
<killown> anyone can help?
<HumanPrototype> Asc remove the current theme files then use gnome-theme-manager
<mercykiller> Asc: I know what you mean, but it's only happened to me with firefox before
<Vincebus> no...it says that usr/aduser doesn't exist...
<Windy> right, AFK time for me
<bam_> Hi I was wondering if anyone could tell me why I get a port change everytime I execute a command on my ftp server? After a command like "ls" I get a "150 Connecting to port 41169" or something...what is this?
<bam_> the command is executed, but what does that message mean?
<Vincebus> all I did was format a partition on a completely different drive
<con-man> how do i uninstall wine?
<mercykiller> Vincebus: You didn't mount it, or anything?
<grndslm> CarlFK:  you've never used Suspend before?
<Vincebus> no...
<Asc> Okay, that should do it.  I'm going to restart my X session and pray.
<con-man> how do i uninstall wine?
<Vincebus> sorry for my complete ignorance...
<jrib> con-man: uninstall it through synaptic or apt-get
<b0ss_> i need help i just did apt-get install ettercap i got it now how do i open it?
<HumanPrototype> nm - i found it
<con-man> i knew that
<finalbeta_> bam_, ftp has a control connection and a data connection. When you log into the ftp you log into the control connection. Data/files/lists go over a data connection, a new connection to a port gets made for that. For more info. google.
<b0ss_> i need help i just did apt-get install ettercap i got it now how do i open it?
<reus> http://rafb.net/paste/results/VJhrxd27.html
<reus> howto have sound on that cx card ?
<mercykiller> Vincebus: What did you format the new drive as?
<finalbeta_> b0ss_, it's probably got a shortcut in the internet menu. If you can't you start if from the commandline using it's name?
<mercykiller> Like, what filesystem
<stoorty> applications>internet
<bam_> oh, ok. Thx. It is possible to make that connection on the random port connect to a fixed port?
<Vincebus> I believe it was formatted as /usr
<b0ss_> i need help i just did apt-get install ettercap i got it now how do i open it?
<mercykiller> And this was after you installed ubuntu?
<b0ss_> o
<b0ss_> how do i start
<Vincebus> yeah...just after...
<b0ss_> it from command line
<IndyGUnFreak> hey, i think i got DVD rip to work.
<b0ss_> finalbeta: how do i open it from command line
<mercykiller> And now you can't access any programs?
<Vincebus> yup..
<IndyGUnFreak> now i can go to the flea market and open up a Blockbuster Video..lol
<asc> Well, starting the xfce theme manager thingy then running gnome-theme-whatever does work.
<Vincebus> Should I just reload and repartition?
<mercykiller> That'd probably be the easiest thing to do
<b0ss_> finalbeta: how do i open it from command line
<mercykiller> Or you could copy the old /usr partition over to the new drive, and make sure the new drive is being mounted on bootup
<Jordie> I tried to install Internet Explorer and it isn't working.
<Jordie> What is wrong!?@?!?!@
<Vincebus> That's what I thought, just hoped there may be something even easier than that...but, oh well, live and learn...
<Vincebus> Thanks for the help...
<finalbeta_> bam_, I'm not sure what you mean with that last line. But you can't specify the port. The port gets generated by the server. You can however set a port range the server can use. It's something used often when behind nat so one can forward a set of ports to the server.
<Jordie> I tried calling Microsoft and they said they don't support it. :q
<mercykiller> np
<IndyGUnFreak> lol jordie.
<lostinc> Hi is there a trusted repo with the lidvdcss files for DVD playback?
<CactusWiZaRd> Jordie: u moron, wtf are you doing with IE in ubuntu?
<IndyGUnFreak> i called MS one time, because I needed a new code for my XP disk, and it was everything i'd ever hoped it would be..lol
<finalbeta_> b0ss_, not sure, don't have it installed. try ethe<tab> , that will show you what files/programs are available with a name that start with ethe
<Vincebus> it worked great other than that...tried to install Kubuntu and it wouldn't load past 87% for nothing...
<Jordie> Trying to surf the web
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<bam_> ok.tnx
<Jordie> using a secure browser.
<najand> Jordie: What do you want to do?
<IndyGUnFreak> Use firefox or Opera...lol
<CactusWiZaRd> Jordie: use Firefox
<CactusWiZaRd> newb
<Jordie> They suck.
<IndyGUnFreak> no they don't
<Jordie> Compared to Internet Explorer.
<IndyGUnFreak> Using IE is like having sex with a prostitute without a condom
<Jordie> It feels a lot better..
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<mercykiller> Heh
<IndyGUnFreak> the problem is what you take home..lol
<conreyt> IndyGUnFreak: take it to off-topic please
<Jordie> :/
<Jordie> AFK
<IndyGUnFreak> sorry, off color joke
<najand> Hmm, I am sure there was a version of IE for Unix, some years ago
<IndyGUnFreak> there still is naj...
<Windy`AFK> lol
<lostinc> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<IndyGUnFreak> whats that one called, its for LInux, but supposed to be like IE..
<IndyGUnFreak> ie4linux, or something like that
<finalbeta_> lol
<Windy> i can never shake the feeling that the only people who use Opera are like...ultra-alternative Europeans
<Windy> which sucks cos i like Opera :(
<najand> IndyGUnFreak: I used to think it is now on unsupported list of M$
<IndyGUnFreak> oh, really?... well, good.
<Windy> Jordie: I've got a suggestion, use Microsoft Windows 95. It's REALLY secure and IE works great with it
<conreyt> are there no mods on?!?
<peder_> I got some problem with apt.. Cant use it, cause this happends: http://pastebin.no/585 . I am unable to remove anything or install anything.. Anyone here that can help please?
<tanlaan> how can i unarchive .rar?
<finalbeta_> Windy, #ubuntu-offtopic for off topic chit chat.
<jrib> !rar | tanlaan
<ubotu> tanlaan: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Windy> righto then
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, the security speed, and reliability of Windows 95 is legendary
<conreyt> peder_: I'd try to do a force remove purge of that package
<b0ss_> but wait i installed etter cap fromt he aptget  command
<marquedios> is there a place other than here that has updates on the state of ubuntu repo servers?
<IndyGUnFreak> WindowsMe was a mess
<mercykiller> IndyGUnFreak: Second only to Windows ME
<b0ss_> im  shore its installed
<najand> tanlaan: Use "rar" package
<b0ss_> i just dunno where to open it
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, indeedo mercy
<mercykiller> heh
<marquedios> us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be not responding :(
<b0ss_> or how to open it
<Windy`AFK> the corruptness, inefficiency and brutality of the communist regime is legendary too
<IndyGUnFreak> marq, several are having that problem.
<finalbeta_> peder_, Did you try reinstalling courier-authdaemon like the error suggested?
<Windy`AFK> an interesting parallel that
<marquedios> doh!!
<peder_> conreyt- How?
<najand> marquedios: US mirror is dead
<b0ss_> yes
<peder_> finalbeta_- Yes.. When im trying to re-install it gives the same error
<conreyt> IndyGUnFreak, mercykiller,  there's a channel #ubuntu-offtopic that would be great for your conversation.
<marquedios> ouch, any news?
<najand> Try using the original Ubuntu source
<IndyGUnFreak> we're just kiddin around mercy
<conreyt> peder_: apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<b0ss_> how would i open etter cap from the command line
<ChrisBradley> ok
<IndyGUnFreak> are you even a mod or just playing one?
<ChrisBradley> I'm an ubuntu convert
<b0ss_> all the files are ther
<conreyt> I'm not booting you so no, I'm not a mod.
<b0ss_> for it
<Windy`AFK> ChrisBradley: as are we all.
<Nick1> I recently upgraded to Edgy Eft, and I am having various problems, one of which is that Nautilus displays nothing in list mode ...
<ChrisBradley> gnome kicks ass
<conreyt> I'm recommending you to abide by the rules for the channel.
<IndyGUnFreak> exactly, its a computer topic, there aren't a lot of linux questions right now.
<Nick1> ok. sorry. new to irc.
<mercykiller> heh
<IndyGUnFreak> show one person that is asking a linux question right now.
<marquedios> what is linux?
<IndyGUnFreak> i mean, i guess we could all just sit here and be quiet,
<marquedios> :P
<najand> Still.... Gnome is working better than KDE
<conreyt> peder is ...
<IndyGUnFreak> Gnome rocks.
<Windy`AFK> *sigh*
<ExxonValdeez> is gnome-look.org working for any one here? just wondering it the problem is the site or my retarded isp
<ChrisBradley> Question
<conreyt> you could :)
<b0ss_> how would i open etter cap from the command line
<b0ss_> all the files
<b0ss_> are there
<Windy`AFK> so IndyGUnFreak...linux, eh?
<b0ss_> nd
<mercykiller> ExxonValdeez: Not for me
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<b0ss_> i just can open them
<ChrisBradley> I'm on an AMD64 - running the 686 edition of Ubuntu
<stoorty> ette then press tab
<finalbeta_> b0ss_, spamming will not help your case.
<conreyt> peder_: did that work?
<IndyGUnFreak> Windy, I hear its almost as good as Windows Me...
<IndyGUnFreak> i may try it sometimes.
<mercykiller> b0ss_: ettercap -C?
<tryxter> hi everyone
<b0ss_> ette then press tab
<najand> ExxonValdeez: gnome-look server is down for maintenance .
<sindrum> gnome-look broken
<peder_> conreyt- http://pastebin.no/587 , nope...
<Windy`AFK> which is almost as good as DOS
<Windy`AFK> and second only to OS/2
<ExxonValdeez> thanks najand?
<tryxter> how can i install my sound board?
<ExxonValdeez> thanks!
<Windy`AFK> tryxter: details help.
<IndyGUnFreak> until then, i'll trust Bill gates to keep me safe while online
<ChrisBradley> How can I get a working x-chat - anyone come across an issue with it yet?
<b0ss_> WOW ETTERCAP -C
<b0ss_> I LOVE YOU
<b0ss_> MERCYKILLER
<IndyGUnFreak> i've never tried OS2, but always wante dto.
<b0ss_> I HUG YOU
<b0ss_> !!!
<Windy`AFK> ....
* mercykiller feelz all warm and fuzzy
<campbch> ello
<Windy`AFK> please release that caps lock before i sick Amnesty Internation on you
<Windy`AFK> you cruel, cruely little man
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
* ChrisBradley listens to XM66 Raw
<mercykiller> hah
<b0ss_> now it says please select a user interface.
<najand> Hmm, seems like offtopic page
<Windy`AFK> wow....that's a lot of typos by me :(
<IndyGUnFreak> chris, whats wrong with your X-chat?
<finalbeta_> b0ss_, In this case I really have to point to the manual: man ettercap
<conreyt> peder_: and the apt-get -f install didn't clear it up?
<campbch> i tried to start adept and it didnt work. it was working before, but hung on a download? now it won't load at all visibly. sysguard says it's a process, but it's not killable and it isn't doing anything
<ChrisBradley> It won't install - compile from source - anything
<Windy`AFK> ChrisBradley: again, more details really help
<slicslak> hi, i just set up my friends laptop, ubuntu installed fine, but how does he access his windows files now?
<Windy`AFK> i'm using X-Chat right now if that helps
<peder_> conreyt- Nope
<ExxonValdeez> gaa, anyone know where else to get beryl themes? besides gnome-look
<b0ss_> kay
<b0ss_> ty guys
<IndyGUnFreak> strange, did you try from the repos?.. thats where i got it.
<b0ss_> <3
<ChrisBradley> Do I need to install a C compiler?
<Windy`AFK> err....chris, try installing it via the add/remove dialogue under applications?
<Windy`AFK> that tends to be the painless way to do things
<ChrisBradley> did that
<mercykiller> Hmmm
<Windy`AFK> if you really want to punish yourself a bit, use synaptic
<LADoctor> does ubunto suport flash drives
<conreyt> it's been so long since I've needed it here, what's the command to ignore a user?
<Windy`AFK> failing that try it via terminal
<mercykiller> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com hosed right now or what?
<campbch> synaptic wont load either
<ChrisBradley> it says is not supported by your i386
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<IndyGUnFreak> synaptic is easy
<finalbeta_> LADoctor, yes, most.
<Windy`AFK> umm....
<campbch> :(
<Windy`AFK> you've got an AMD64 using x86 distro?
<ChrisBradley> no
<ChrisBradley> 686 distro
<IndyGUnFreak> synaptic doesn't work, you can't install something, youre getting errors, are you sure you're not using Windows?
<Windy`AFK> 686?
<LADoctor> thank finalbeta_
<marquedios> Windy: you don't like synaptic?  Try using yumex for awhile :P
<ChrisBradley> I think
<campbch> :p
<Windy`AFK> marquedios: i've got no problems with synaptic
<IndyGUnFreak> see, I like Synaptic, I hated yumex..
<campbch> well, beryl's working fine, so it's not windows
<ChrisBradley> How can I get an ubuntu version to show you?
<najand> ChrisBradley: I have seen your name some where. Are you the guy talking about Japanese Keyboard issues?
<tanlaan> is the US ubuntu archive down?
<marquedios> heh, yumex was a step up... then I saw the debian world!!
<tanlaan> im getting no connectivity to it
<campbch> is it a problem with apt? and why cant i kill the process?
<ChrisBradley> no
<Windy`AFK> confused the Windy is
<mercykiller> tanlaan: I'me having trouble as well
<ChrisBradley> najand no
<najand> Ok, sorry then
<mercykiller> *I'm
<conreyt> peder_: have you tried an apt-get autoclean?
<peder_> conreyt- yup
<ChrisBradley> najand - I'm recently a non fedora user
<ChrisBradley> 100% non fedora user
<tuskernini> QUESTION what does apt-get autoclean do?
<IndyGUnFreak> man you're right, this movie ripping thing takes forever...lol
<Windy`AFK> always has
<ExxonValdeez> always will
<IndyGUnFreak> been going for 20min, and it is only like 6% done.
<conreyt> peder_: I might reccommend heading over to the debian channel and asking there.
<IndyGUnFreak> i've never ripped one,
<Comrade_S> tuskernini:  it removes obsolete packages
<IndyGUnFreak> it figures it would be slow though when you think about it.
<najand> LOL... I am a non fedora user too. Never gave those rpms a try in my life
<coach> hi@all
<ChrisBradley> brb
<tuskernini> Comrade_S, *deb files?
<IndyGUnFreak> FC5 is my second favorite distro
<peder_> conreyt- ok.. thanks anyways
<coach> i've got a problem with easyubuntu, does anyone know how to deal witzh that?
<marquedios> any quick link to a list of ubuntu apt repos?
<IndyGUnFreak> i don't use it anymore, but it was good.
<mercykiller> tuskernini: I think it clears out the local package cache
<Zaehlas> Hello all, I'm back again, with another wonderful problem.   Anyway, I am trying to set up one of my drives as a linux NFS share (I finally got rid of all Microsoft!  /cheer)  When I did the initial setup, no problems, and it works between my two computers.  Got a third computer added, and it's saying access denied.  So, I went back to the shared folder settings (using the GUI), and add the system, hit ok, denied again.  Found out that th
<coach> i added it to my repository
<coach> but
<marquedios> must... install... more... software... :P
<coach> python: can't open file './easyubuntu.in': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<Windy`AFK> lol
<conreyt> peder_: sry I couldn't help anymore, but that's where I'd ask an apt question at.
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<Windy`AFK> the off-topic channel has probably got less random chatter than here :(
<Windy`AFK> i vote we move tech support to off-topic
<Kronusdark> does anyone know of a script/utility that will remove fat32 incompatible characters from files on ext3 partition?
<IndyGUnFreak> offtopic is usually boring
<IndyGUnFreak> id' rather come here and help newbies
<coach> anyone knows how to deal with that error?
<coach> i installed it with synaptic
<ChrisBradley> had to fix my sattellite feed...
<IndyGUnFreak> if anything, you can make fun of the guy who's wondering why his EXE files don't work
<reus> http://rafb.net/paste/results/VJhrxd27.html  howto have sound on that cx card ?
<najand> My favorite distribution was "debian rex"
<conreyt> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ExxonValdeez> should you use build -essential to properly install gcc?
<najand> Unfortunately noone knows that any more
<reus> or have dscaler with regspy setup ?
<borg> do they have xorg.conf man pages that help me fine tune attributes of my specific card, say a radeon 900 pro ?
<Flannel> ExxonValdeez: that'll install gcc and all the common libraries, yes.  build-essential
<conreyt> a mod would be useful..........*sigh*
<conreyt> IndyGuNFreak: or you could help him, or refer him to the #wine channel.
<mercykiller> ExxonValdeez: I haven't had any trouble installing gcc without build-essential
<Windy`AFK> IndyGUnFreak: i don't know, classical greek poetry
<slicslak> anyone use ntfs-3g all the time?  how good is it?
<Windy`AFK> it almost nudges out helping newbies in my list of all time great things to do when bored
<blameless> I take it the us mirror is kaput?
<ExxonValdeez> when i have done it before, and i use a ./configure file i get errors. that is with installing with synaptic
<blakkinferno> I am trying to install CVS so i can get WineX/Cedega...
<mercykiller> blameless: Not working for me
<blakkinferno> but it just times out connection
<blakkinferno> during the command
<mercykiller> So I'd say probably
<IndyGUnFreak> lol Windy, me eith4er
<blakkinferno> gksudo aptitude install cvs
<IndyGUnFreak> ok, here's my issue.
<Nick1> Hello all. Forgive my rudeness before: asking a question without greeting first. But I do have an actual Ubuntu question .. anyone up to suggesting an answer? I have upgraded to 6.10 from 6.06, and now I am experiencing various unrelated problems ... one of which is that I cannot see any files, even those I have permissions on, in Nautilus list view. Does anyone know this issue?
<blakkinferno> i am new to Linux
<blakkinferno> -.-
<najand> blameless: US mirror is dead
<IndyGUnFreak> I got dvd::rip to rip one chapter, but it won't rip the whole movie.
<blameless> najand, mercykiller thanks :)
<najand> blakkinferno: Me too
<Windy`AFK> Nick1: i think it's a common problem
<blameless> well, not really :) but you know
<blakkinferno> najand: the us mirror is dead?!
<mercykiller> Yeah
<Flannel> blakkinferno: you don't need gksudo, just normal sudo for that.  And, if you're using the US repository mirror, you'll want to chnge that
<mercykiller> The edgy upgrade is somewhat risky
<Flannel> blakkinferno: us mirror goes down sometimes
<blakkinferno> Flannel: How do i change that?
<conreyt> Nick: have you rebooted since the upgrade to start using the new kernel?
<Nick1> yes, I have rebooted.
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Oh, i see. I am not doing anything wrong?
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Cool ^^.
<najand> blakkinferno: Yep
<blakkinferno> Flannel: How do i change the mirror i am downloading from?
<Flannel> blakkinferno: you'll want to edit your sources.list (gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) then change "us.archive.ubuntu.com" to just "archive.ubuntu.com"
<blakkinferno> Man, ubuntu is a lot nicer than windows.
<blakkinferno> im glad i switched
<blakkinferno> ^^
<mercykiller> blakkinferno: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<blakkinferno> Flannel: ok!
<najand> blakkinferno: Edit your /etc/apt/source.list and remove "us." parts
<blakkinferno> mercykiller: thanks.
<blakkinferno> lol 3 answers
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah, but doesn't it get boring not constantly updating virus/spyware software
<mercykiller> np
<Nick1> well, thanks conreyt.
<IndyGUnFreak> scanning everything you download
<blakkinferno> :) nice community
<maquis> is it just my system, or is us.archive.ubuntu.com down temporarily?
<IndyGUnFreak> checking emails for trojans
<blakkinferno> maquis: yes
<mercykiller> maquis: It's down
<IndyGUnFreak> i mean, i kinda miss that stuff.
<najand> maquis: It is down for now
<Flannel> maquis: its down at the moment
<conreyt> Nick: I didn't catch an anser to my question... sry. what was it?
<maquis> blakkinferno: is there an ETA?
<conreyt> Nick1: I didn't catch an anser to my question... sry. what was it?
<blakkinferno> Oh another quick question
<maquis> (or anyone else?)
<najand> And have been down since last night
<blakkinferno> To use WineX/Cedega
<blakkinferno> do i have to uninstall the original WINE if i have it?
<kitche> IndyGUnFreak: you can still do it but it won't do much good :)
<Nick1> Conreyt: yes, I did reboot. Problem persists.
<Zaehlas> Anyone know how to modify the NFS folders I'm sharing out without using the GUI shares -admin?  Going through the GUI, it's not letting me change the settings, I mean it does, I hit OK, and they revert to what they were before.
<IndyGUnFreak> true kitche
<finalbeta_> blakkinferno, I'm not sure if you have to, but I think it might be wise to do so.
<IndyGUnFreak> i've thought about installing Vmware player to keep the excitement...lol
<mercykiller> hah
<Flannel> blakkinferno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildingWineFromSource
<blakkinferno> finalbeta_: thanks...
<IndyGUnFreak> my understanding is, it has to be protectedl ike the Windows OS.
<blakkinferno> finalbeta_:how do i do that though?
<blakkinferno> finalbeta_: uninstall it?
<finalbeta_> Yes
<najand> IndyGUnFreak: Excitement of Virtualism?
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<conreyt> Nick1: can you from a command line do an : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mercykiller> blakkinferno: You can install the wine from source into /opt as well
<mercykiller> That's what I usually do
<Flannel> blakkinferno: read that page, it'll explain everything.
<Windy`AFK> well
<Windy`AFK> there's several i's
<IndyGUnFreak> you know though, i think 60-70% of peoples problems, are these idiots out there using always on connections, with no firewall.
<Windy`AFK> and an n as well
<IndyGUnFreak> or at best, a software firewall only
<Windy`AFK> oops
<Windy`AFK> wrong chan
<Windy`AFK> tra la la :(
<IndyGUnFreak> i'ma firm believer in havinga good hardware firewall/router
<mercykiller> IHeh
<mercykiller> *Heh
<blakkinferno> Flannel: okay, ill go check it out
<IndyGUnFreak> ok, this is gettin annoying
<IndyGUnFreak> i can't figure out how to rip this movie as 1 file
<borg> do they have xorg.conf man pages that help me fine tune attributes of my specific card, say a radeon 900 pro ?
<IndyGUnFreak> it wants to rip it in chapters
<najand> I don't have a firewall and I don't need one
<conreyt> IndyGUnFreak: the #ubuntu-offtopic channel is still there, calling out for your offtopic comments..
<Nick1> I did the full upgrade thru Synaptic. I can enter the command line too, though.
<IndyGUnFreak> anyone got a clue, DVD::rip::
<jughead> The last time I used KDE there was an option when you right-clicked on a file to copy or move a file - the directory navigation was accessible from the right-click menu; is there a simolar option in Gnome?
<IndyGUnFreak> conrey, will you relax, i asked a question
<jughead> *similar
<ademan> is unionfs any good? i was looking at slax as a possible solution for my usb stick (2gb) i'd love read/write permission to my usb drive, after all, it IS meant to be written to (unlike a livecd)
<conreyt> ask in off topic I may answer :)
<IndyGUnFreak> i'm sure for your efforts you'll be knighted with mod powers soon.
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Wait
<IndyGUnFreak> its not off topic, it has to do with linux software
<blakkinferno> Flannel: I need to uninstall WINE
<Comrade_S> jughead:  yes there is
<blakkinferno> Flannel: this says how to build it?
<najand> IndyGUnFreak: use #linux channel
<blakkinferno> Flannel: I got it already with the whole "sudo aptitude install wine"
<jughead> how do you turn it on Comrade_S ?
<Flannel> blakkinferno: right, that's how to build the new version, you wanted to install the new version, right?
<IndyGUnFreak> people just stare at blank screens in there
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Now i want to remove it so that i can install WineX/Cedega
<conreyt> InddyGUnFreak: this channel isn't for "general linux issues"
<Windy`AFK> lol
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Yea, i think. I want Cedega, but i need to get rid of the old one first.
<Comrade_S> jughead:  what do oyu mean turn it on? its default behavior for every file manager(even explorer)
<Windy`AFK> indeed
<Windy`AFK> this channel is for UBUNTU
<ademan> blakkinferno: the version of wine in the ubuntu repositories is hopelessly outdated, if you want wine add the repository as described at http://winehq.com
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Also, the guide is for Dapper and Breezy? I have Edgy
<najand> IndyGUnFreak: This channel is for Ubuntu Questions
<cafuego_> IndyGUnFreak: May i suggest you type '/ignore conreyt' ?
<Windy`AFK> IndyGUnFreak: the simple solution is to put the word 'Ubuntu' before each sentence
<Flannel> blakkinferno: sudo aptitude remove --purge wine
<IndyGUnFreak> well, its an ubuntu question.
<blakkinferno> ademan: Oh, wow, thanks.
<tuskernini> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Ok, thanks
<conreyt> cafuego_: thx I was looking for that syntax
<IndyGUnFreak> lol Windy, how do you guys make comments come up in red?
<Windy`AFK> e.g. Ubuntu, how's the weather today?
<IndyGUnFreak> i know thats an X-chat question
<IndyGUnFreak> so please dont tell me to take it elsewhere
<IndyGUnFreak> is there an x-chat forum?
<jughead> I have a send-to command, but it opens an email box... I don't want that
<Windy`AFK> in red?
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Okay, i typed that in
<tuskernini> IndyGUnFreak, type the nick and comma then text
<finalbeta_> IndyGUnFreak, #xchat
<Windy`AFK> in mIRC you hit ctrl+k, not sure about otherwise
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Yay, it removed it
<IndyGUnFreak> oh ok..
<IndyGUnFreak> finalbea, i get it
<finalbeta_> ;p
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Okay, so i needa to get WineX now
<IndyGUnFreak> oops
<blakkinferno> Flannel: SO first i gotta get CVS, now that i edited my sources.list
<IndyGUnFreak> finalbeta_, i get it
<mercykiller> "<Windy`AFK> IndyGUnFreak: the simple solution is to put the word 'Ubuntu' before each sentence" ->>> www.digg.com
<IndyGUnFreak> did that work?
<conreyt> cafuego_: thx I was looking for that syntax and it's /ignore <username> all
<blakkinferno> Flannel: -whistle whistle hum hum- brb
<kitche> blakkinferno: I wouldn't use cedegea-cvs
<Windy`AFK> mercykiller: wha?
<Windy`AFK> i think it's a highlight
<mercykiller> Oh, nevermind
<mercykiller> heh
<blakkinferno> kitche: Haha, thanks for your help earlier ^^.
<blakkinferno> kitche: What would you recommend?
<Windy`AFK> errr....what's digg got to do with it?
<blakkinferno> kitche: You helped me with some problems earlier today ^^.
<kitche> blakkinferno: I would pay the 5 bucks to get the full cedega
<Zaehlas> Anyone know how to modify the NFS folders I'm sharing out without using the GUI shares -admin?  Going through the GUI, it's not letting me change the settings, I mean it does, I hit OK, and they revert to what they were before.
<ademan> would it be possible to install ubuntu onto a USB drive? (it's 2gb)  I was thinking about dsl or slax or something similar, but i'm all to comfortable with apt
<finalbeta_> Windy`AFK, seriously, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mercykiller> Well, considering that putting the word "ubuntu" before each topic works for posters there...
<blakkinferno> kitche: Oh. Well, im content with a worse one.
<blakkinferno> kitche: I am dual-booting, so if i really want
<blakkinferno> kitche: I can just run it in XP
<Windy`AFK> finalbeta_: i'm already there
<blakkinferno> kitche: I just like ubuntu ^^
<umista> is there a way to convert ntfs to ex3?
<umista> is there a way to convert ntfs to ext3?
<finalbeta_> ademan, I think 2GB is a little slim.
<kitche> blakkinferno: well cedega-cvs is missing a lot of stuff that is needed, but wine is what cedega-cvs is really
<IndyGUnFreak> ademan, i think puppy or damn small linux might be more appropriate for a USB install.
<Flannel> umista: no.  Just have to copy data off, reformat, copy back on
<mercykiller> umista: I don't think there's a direct conversion method
<Windy`AFK> ademan: 2 GB won't be enough for normal use
<umista> dam
<Windy`AFK> you might JUST squeeze the OS in
<blakkinferno> kitche: so cedega-cvs is like normal Wine?
<finalbeta_> ademan, but it should be possible, search the forums, saw stuff about it.
<Windy`AFK> but then you'd run low for programs, etc.
<umista> anyone have a spare 300 gigs of space
<Windy`AFK> umista: yes.
<blakkinferno> kitche: dammit! i edited my sources.list, why is it connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com again!
<Windy`AFK> conreyt/finalbeta_: there, i answered a question, happy?
<kitche> blakkinferno: did you do sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> blakkinferno: you need to update your apt-cache
<umista> can linux resize ntfs hard drive?
<blakkinferno> kitche: oooh. o.o
<Asc> 2 GB might work if you do a server install and add things on from there instead of the other way around.
<mercykiller> umista: Yes, though you should probably back up your data first
<killown> how I do mplayer set video as wallpaper?
<umista> and how
<blakkinferno> kitche: But i dont think that will work cuz it connected to us.archive.ubuntu.com while doing it :O
<IndyGUnFreak> mplayer set video as wallpaper?
<mercykiller> I believe the LiveCD installer can resize automatically
<blakkinferno> kitche: ugh!
<blakkinferno> kitche: should i just wait until us is back up?
<Flannel> blakkinferno: that means you didn't change your sources.list (or missed one).  You want to pastebin it?
<killown> IndyGUnFreak yes
<blakkinferno> Flannel: No, its ok
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Ill just check
<Asc> Just don't install CUPS, openoffice, java, tetex, linux-source, etc.
<blakkinferno> Flannel: again
<IndyGUnFreak> killown, i don't understand the question.
<IndyGUnFreak> thus my ??
<ExxonValdeez>  when i run a ./configure it tells me that the compiler cannot create executables, how do i fix this?
<killown> put video running in wallpaper
<Flannel> ExxonValdeez: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<IndyGUnFreak> why in the world would you want to do that?.. my sister does that, it gives me a headache
<ExxonValdeez> oh, thats the full command, thanks, im dumb
<jughead> how do i change the default application for a given filetype in gnome/ubuntu?
<IndyGUnFreak> good question
<jughead> i prefer to listen to mp3s in xmmx not totem movie player
<kitche> jughead: it's under system
<ademan> Windy`AFK: well i'm definitely gonna strip out a lot of things, really any debian based system would be fine with me, i was thinking knoppix but i kinda wanted GNOME (or no DE at all and just fluxbox)
<ExxonValdeez> yay it workd
<IndyGUnFreak> jughead
<IndyGUnFreak> right click an mp3
<Windy`AFK> ademan: you could probably do it
<IndyGUnFreak> click open with
<IndyGUnFreak> then choose xmms
<mercykiller> ademan: Could do a basic netinstall of debian
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Grr, i got it, but i think i missed 1 us.archive
<Windy`AFK> i'm just saying you'll spend your time picking at it
<Windy`AFK> and having to fiddle with your space
<blakkinferno> Flannel: off to edit again. -sigh-
<IndyGUnFreak> actually, its right click/properties
<jughead> ahh ok I see it now
<jughead> thanks IndyGUnFreak
<Windy`AFK> and i'm not entirely sure you can take your whole OS around on a drive and just plug it in and run, if that's what you're planning
<IndyGUnFreak> EVERYONE LOOK, I WAS HELPFUL!
<IndyGUnFreak> I SHOULD BE A MOD
<mercykiller> heh
<kitche> !caps|IndyGUnFreak
<ubotu> IndyGUnFreak: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ademan> Windy`AFK: no its more i spend a lot of time at school so i wanted to be able to boot into linux and have subversion which i need badly
<Windy`AFK> hmm
<Windy`AFK> might not work
<IndyGUnFreak> should aknown that as coming
<Windy`AFK> i think booting off a USB disk is a bit fiddly
<Flannel> ademan: why not just bring svn with you on the USB?
<IndyGUnFreak> well, one other thing, i'm having keyboard issues, the keys are sticking, do you think thats an ubuntu issue?
<kitche> ademan: there is only a few distros that will boot off usb slax, dsl, puppy is just three off the top of my head
<jughead> now IndyGUnFreak can you tell  me how to eat aas much as I want any time i want and not be unhealthy?
<stoorty> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ademan> Flannel: not allowed to install things, and i assume that every once in a while i'll realize another program i'll want/need
<Flannel> !language | jughead
<ubotu> jughead: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jughead> just kidding that's off topic
<IndyGUnFreak> lol jug
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Something seems to be wrong :O.
<dsnyders> IndyGUnFreak, Have you tried apt-get unstick-keys?
<blakkinferno> Flannel: I even hit CTRL:F and searched us
<Flannel> ademan: You can run svn off of the USB disk, it doesn't need to be installed.
<Asc> IndyGUnFreak: It depends, does Ubuntu make you drool?
<IndyGUnFreak> lol asc
<Flannel> blakkinferno: pastebin your sources.list
<abo> where can I find how much free space is left on a drive?
<blakkinferno> Flannel: And nothing came up except "use" and "useful"
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Okay, how do i do that?
<IndyGUnFreak> no asc, but there is this one website
<jughead> sorry that was just an extra "a" not an extra "s"
<IndyGUnFreak> oh , nevermind
<mercykiller> abo: df
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Thanks for your help, man.
<mercykiller> or sudo df
<Flannel> blakkinferno: open it, copy all the text, paste it...
<ademan> Flannel: i know but if i realize the need for another program (for example eclipse) and i don't have it on the usb disk, i'm screwed untill i go home and load eclipse onto the usb
<Flannel> !page | blakkinferno
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about page - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> er
<conreyt> abo : df -h
<Flannel> !paste | blakkinferno
<ubotu> blakkinferno: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Asc> IndyGUnFreak: Gnome-look?
<Flannel> blakkinferno: paste to that site, then get the URL it returns, and post it here
<Jassossovinik> blakkinferno, i've found that the pastebin at www.pastebin.it is faster :-)
<Discerer> so, I'm trying to conf unrealIRCd Comrade_S and I get this problem: http://pastey.net/2980
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Ill use Jass... whatevers site ^^
<Flannel> ademan: I'm not sure how booting into linux helps you there.  Are you not allowed to download stuff from the web?  I imagine if they restrict you from that, you won't be able to edit the BIOS to boot from a USB either
<ademan> Flannel: but with a grub boot disk couldn't i?
<marquedios> ademan: unless they have the first boot device as the hard drive :(
<Flannel> ademan: If they've locked down the computer so you can't download whatever programs you don't have and need, then they probably have the boot to HD only.
<campbch> what is an alternative to the US repositories, if they're down? and how does one change them?
<blakkinferno> Flannel:http://www.pastebin.it/2457
<ademan> Flannel: i can download them, but if they've got an installer permissions are restricted and whatnot
<kitche> campbch: just archieve.ubuntu.com
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Thanks again for your help :3
<Flannel> campbch: edit your sources list (gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) and remove the us. prefix from all the URLs
<mercykiller> campbch: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, remove the "us." in front of the urls
<blakkinferno> Flannel: I am loving ubuntu because the people in the IRC are very helpful.
<blakkinferno> Flannel: UBUNTU FTW ! :3
<caccolangrifata> yeah
<IndyGUnFreak> blakk, and we love helping
<kitche> blakkinferno: by the way I m not a ubuntu user I use my own distro :)
<blakkinferno> Yup :3
<blakkinferno> kitche: GASP!
<Flannel> blakkinferno: you've edited it all correctly.  'sudo apt-get update' from the terminal
<blakkinferno> kitche: Thanks for your help then ^^.
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Okay.
<blakkinferno> kitche: Are all the distros really similar then
<IndyGUnFreak> no.
<blakkinferno> kitche: Or did you use to use ubuntu?
<blakkinferno> IndyGunFreak: :O
<IndyGUnFreak> they may "look" similar, ie, Gnome, KDE, or Xcfe desktop interface
<IndyGUnFreak> but under the hood, there can be a lot of differences
<blakkinferno> Flannel: grr!
<kitche> blakkinferno: I tried ubuntu out for a few days, but pretty much you just have to learn distro specifics then you will know how each distro works
<blakkinferno> kitche: I see.
<blakkinferno> Flannel: It is still connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> ademan: there are better distros especially suited for live environments, if you're bent on going that route.  That will fit/etc on a 2GB usb drive (and then some)
<blakkinferno> Flannel: After i run the apt update.
<blakkinferno> Flannel: Like DURING the apt update.
<blakkinferno> Flannel: After the security things
<blakkinferno> Flannel: It says '99% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.15)] '
<Discerer> Comrade_S there?
<ademan> Flannel: any with a package manager?  I don't mind installing from source i'm very comfortable with it, but removing something you installed from source can be a pain in the ass, are there any that provide solutions for that?
<blakkinferno> Flannel: So, the apt update won't finish.
<blakkinferno> -.-
<Comrade_S> Discerer:  http://pastey.net/2981
<Comrade_S> Discerer:  follow that format
<kitche> ademan: use checkinstall while building from source makes a .deb package
<marquedios> blakkinferno: why don't you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list contents to a pastebin
<ademan> kitche but if i'm not using a debian based distro...
<kitche> ademan: for the other distros they usually have a way to make packages
<blakkinferno> marquedios: I did ^^
<marquedios> oh
<marquedios> lol
<Discerer> thanks
<blakkinferno> marquedios: http://www.pastebin.it/2457
<frying_fish> ademan: checkinstall is a good thing to use for compiling from source, makes things into debs that you can get rid of.
<Discerer> dont understand why global failed but I will
<marquedios> I see, must have missed it :P
<frying_fish> if not using deb based system, then why ask in #ubuntu.
<ademan> but do live distros even have package managers for the most part? knoppix does cause it's debian based right? but as far as dsl and puppylinux and slax...
<blakkinferno> Bleh, sources.list is going stupid on me ^^
<kitche> ademna: dsl is debian-based
<frying_fish> knoppix will most likely use apt?
<umista> hey i mount my raid drive!!!!!
<blakkinferno> Oh well, i guess ill just wait till the us archive is back up
<blakkinferno> my apt-update isn't working
<blakkinferno> -.-
<root> Whatr is the difference between running programs with "sh" or "./" ?
<kitche> ademan: and with slax you just go to their website and get the modules and reburn your cd
<kitche> puppy you can save packages right on the cd ademan since it's a multi-session cd
<blakkinferno> HEY GOOD NEWS!
<blakkinferno> Flannel:!!!!
* maquis misses gentoo
<blakkinferno> Flannel: It wouldnt apt-update
<tanlaan> anyone having problems connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com? *im not getting any connection whatsoever
<blakkinferno> Flannel: But it is not connecting to us.archive anymore
<blakkinferno> Flannel: loL!
<Comrade_S> Discerer:  http://pastey.net/2982
<hou5ton> anyone know how to capture streaming video from CNN?
<kitche> tanlaan: it's down
<tanlaan> kitche: dang it
<Lupper> does anyone else have a problem using software raid on 6.10?  i had to manually create /dev/md0.  it keeps disappearing on reboot.  any ideas?
<Comrade_S> tanlaan:  its down
<tanlaan> kitche: for how long?
<marquedios> blakkinferno: you are using apt-get update right and not apt-update?
<kitche> tanlaan: the subdomain is down but the archieve.ubuntu.com is up and running you will just have to edit your source.list
<Comrade_S> tanlaan:  no one knows for how long
<tanlaan> kitche: ok
<leandro-1> #ubuntu-es
<Discerer> ye thx Comrade_S... the problem was probably a bad config earlier in the file (which unrealircd should have told me)
<greenglyph> Could someone help me with an error I'm getting trying to run a BIN?
<greenglyph> it's Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<kitche> greenglyph: what's the .bin for?
<greenglyph> the file is chmodded to 755
<blakkinferno> marquedios: I think i was, but it worked, it just didn't while doing the actual command
<greenglyph> it's a game demo installer
<blakkinferno> marqueidos: Do they both produce things? Or does one not work?
<blakkinferno> marqueidos: Well, whatever i did, i dont connect to us.archive anymore
<Discerer> yaaay it's running :p thx
<blakkinferno> marqueidos: So whatever :3
<leandro-1> hay alguien?
<kitche> greenglyph: it's probably a bad .bin try redownloading it
<f1assistance> what do I need to do to get totem to play DVD's? it tells me "No URI handler implemented for 'dvd'."
<leandro-1> se lee lo que escribo?
<kitche> !dvd|f1assistance
<ubotu> f1assistance: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Comrade_S> Discerer:  mostly everything is usually explained here and correct examples given (http://www.vulnscan.org/UnrealIRCd/unreal32docs.html)
<greenglyph> okay...third d/l...maybe from a diff. server this time.....
<conreyt> restricted
<conreyt> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jiraiya> Oula
<Jiraiya> 900 users
<web-on> leandro-1: s
<leandro-1> como entro al canal #ubuntu-es
<leandro-1> no uso irc hace mil aos jeje
<lukas_> Hello, I'm trying to install mythtv on this box.  When it asks for my mysql root info, I leave the default.  I am then told that authentication failed...
<maquis> leandro-1: /join #ubuntu-es
<maquis> ?
<Comrade_S> lukas_:  do you have mysql installed?
<lukas_> Comrade_S: yes
<Griffy> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Comrade_S> Griffy:  yes
<kitche> Griffy: yep
<Comrade_S> lukas_:  use the root password you set for mysql
<moiqou> I was thinking of maybe buying a webcam, It would of course have to work in linux (ubuntu), and It would have to be good, CCD, 600x400 and up, 30 fps or more... would be prefierable, can someone help me, please, thank you...
<blakkinferno> Bleh, i cant install WINE using the instructions at http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<blakkinferno> Any help please?
<lukas_> Comrade_s how can I reset that?
<conreyt> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<leandro-1> gracias maquis
<maquis> leandro-1: de nada
<borg> do they have xorg.conf man pages that help me fine tune attributes of my specific card, say a radeon 900 pro ?
<blakkinferno> When i add it, it stops at "Downloading file 26/29"
<kitche> blakkinferno: did you add their repo to your source.list?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | The US mirrors (us.archive.ubuntu.com) are down
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<blakkinferno> kitche: Oh, no, i just added it to the package manager.
<blakkinferno> kitche: Do i gotta go edit the sources.list?
<Tachoh> hey you crazy channel yo. does ubuntu have any canadian package mirrors?
<kitche> blakkinferno: yeah it makes it easier
<lukas_> Comrade_S: do you know how I can reset the mysql passwd?
<Tachoh> for all us hockey playing canucks
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Tachoh about mirrors | Tachoh, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Tachoh: anyway yeah, ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<alexhot> quit
<blakkinferno> kitche: It only has instructions for the sources.list with Dapper and Breezy though! :O
<LjL> and they don't even seem to be down
<miguel> quit
<blakkinferno> kitche: It doesn't have a deb-src for Edgy
<Tachoh> LjL: words cannot express my love for you.
<kitche> blakkinferno: hmm they might have one just that they never updated their page
<conreyt> is anyone running Ubuntu on a dell Inspiron 1300?
<conreyt> (edgy)
<blakkinferno> kitche: Where would i find it then? :O
<H3g3m0n> Anyone know howto remove all of Banshee's settings? Its crashing on me
<z0id> how do i find out which package owns a file?
<LjL> z0id: dpkg -S <filename>
<z0id> thansk
<conreyt> H3g3m0n: apt-get remove --purge banshee
<ChrisBradley> Windy`AFK: I'm gonna install the Server AMD64 edition
<blakkinferno> kitche: ooh wait
<Comrade_S> lukas_:  I think the default mysql user and password is root and root
<blakkinferno> kitche: I see a pattern :O
<blakkinferno> kitche: I think i might be able to add it
<blakkinferno> ktiche: brb
<peder_> How do I set courier-imap to log?
<kitche> blakkinferno: umm they have one for edgy
<ChrisBradley> May as well - since I wanna use it for a server anyway
<moiqou> ok, if no one knows about a webcam I should buy, then, does someone know about a good page that lists linuxcompatible webcams?
<moiqou> please
<conreyt> !multimedia | moiqou
<ubotu> moiqou: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<killown> how I do to record actions in my desktop?
<killown> record as video
<blakkinferno> kitche: Yeah, i missed it, i just have to get rid of the -source for the first part
<blakkinferno> kitche: right?
<conreyt> moiqou: the apps "should" list some compatible hardware...
<borg> do they have xorg.conf man pages that help me fine tune attributes of my specific card, say a radeon 900 pro ?
<the_burk> anybody know how to set up flash and stuff on amd64??
<kitche> blakkinferno: yeah that's for the sources if you want them
<kitche> borg: man xorg.conf
<borg> kitche, not what i'm looking for
<aleka> How do I change my hostname sudo newname>/etc/hostname is giving me access denied
<kitche> the_burk: look up nswrapperplugin
<moiqou> thanks
<blakkinferno> kitche: oooh!!
<blakkinferno> kitche: thanks :3
<H3g3m0n> conreyt: I don't think that removes peruser settings, and banshees are probally in gconf
<blakkinferno> kitche: nooo its trying to connect to us.archive again!!
<kitche> borg: well you will have to do some searching but all of the options are in man xorg.conf
<blakkinferno> kitche: I already made sure it didnt say that anywhere in soruces.llist
<kitche> blakkinferno: are you saving your source.list?
<blakkinferno> kitche: list*. AND IT DOESN't.
<blakkinferno> kitche: yes.
<blakkinferno> kitche: When i ran like "sudo aptitude install" stuff
<blakkinferno> kitche: it doesn't connect to us.archive
<kitche> blakkinferno: you have to update aptitude also
<borg> kitche: i know all of the options are in there, but i dont know WHICH options are right for my radeon 9800, that is the problem
<blakkinferno> kitche: But when i run apt-update itself
<blakkinferno> kitche: yea, when i run apt update, it tries to connect to us.archive
<aleka> anyhelp on how to change a hostname?/computername?
<blakkinferno> kitche: so sudo apt-get update doesnt work
<blakkinferno> kitche: cuz it tries to connect to us.archive
<blakkinferno> kitche: is that the wrong command?
<kitche> borg: look up the radeon news site don't know it's name only know nvnews
<BackPacker> aleka: enter "hostname mybox" at a console
<BackPacker> aleka: also, edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<jevangelo> is there a way to get an msn messanger client on ubuntu?
<Zaehlas> Anyone know how to modify the NFS folders I'm sharing out without using the GUI shares -admin?  Going through the GUI, it's not letting me change the settings, I mean it does, I hit OK, and they revert to what they were before.
<tanlaan> how do i change common icons? like lets say I want all of my .mp3 files to have a certain icon. That and how do I change the icons of drives? such as my CD rom drive or files system icon.
<aleka> BackPacker: would that then be recognized at each startup?
<conreyt> H3g3m0n: did ya try it?
<borg> kitche: is that what it's called "radeon news" ?
<BackPacker> aleka: it should be, yes
<aleka> thank you
<keegan_> Is the repository running really slow for everyone?
<BackPacker> aleka: welcome
<kitche> borg: not sure don't know if radeon has 3rd party site like what nvnews is
<kitche> keegan_: which repo?
<Zaehlas> keegan: us repositories are down.  change to the main servers, or edit your file to remove the us. in front of the repository addresses
<keegan_> All of the Official Ubuntu Repositories
<jevangelo> sorry for asking that question....
<kitche> blakkinferno: that's the right command, but seems odd that it's still trying to get tot he us one
<the_burk> kitche thnx i think i found it.. :)
<jevangelo> it was pretty easy to find the answer myself
<borg> kitche: ya they dont, there's nothing even remotely close to "radeon news" when i searched google
<BackPacker> aleka: the other way is to use the Network tool in the System menu
<blakkinferno> kitche: Although it says that while running the command itself
<keegan_> I get an error saying it couldn't connect to it, then like 10 minutes later it downloads it out of nowhere
<blakkinferno> kitche: It no longer connects to it with commands
<BackPacker> aleka: look on the General tab
<blakkinferno> kitche: It is using the changes
<blakkinferno> kitche: I have wine from winehq now
<blakkinferno> kitche: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<blakkinferno> kitche: those worked
<z0id> ok, is there anyway to strace init? or have it fork and thus end up with a pid != 1?
<aleka> ty Backpacker.... am having to reinstall my ubuntu after accidentally writting over the partition... and xchat looks so different I don't even like it
<blakkinferno> Bye everyone, gotta do homework. BLEH!
<blakkinferno> kitche: Bye, gotta go do homework.
<aleka> what is in the repos was an xchat-gnome...
<blakkinferno> Meh, gotta make a fuggin poem for english.
<blakkinferno> T_T
<BackPacker> aleka: I used to use xchat a long time ago. Use Konversation now
<aleka> ;)
<kitche> aleka: yes there is xchat-gnome in the repos but remember it is not xchat
<aleka> so many things i have to re-install...so many wikis and forum pages to read....
<keegan_> So no one else is having problems with the Official Ubuntu Repositories?
<aleka> kitche: sadly I can see that
<orestyle5> I am
<FliesLikeALap> can someone name another repo for me to use besides the us archive?
<kitche> aleka: just saying just in case you go into #xchat and ask about it they'll bite your heard off :)
<kitche> FliesLikeALap: archieve.ubuntu.com
<keegan_> Thank god I thought I was the only now.
<Comrade_S> aleka: just uninstall xchat-gnome leaving only the xhcat package
<orestyle5> It just times out
<Comrade_S> alef0:  do it in synaptic
<kitche> well it's in the topic about it being down now thanks to LjL
<conreyt> !topic | keegan_
<ubotu> keegan_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<campbch> http://cmdrtaco.net/poemgen.cgi
<keegan_> that came out nowhere man
<aleka> Comrade_S:  will do
<campbch> blakkinferno
<campbch> no! he left :(
<keegan_> Is there a place where I can get more information?
<tanlaan> how do i change common icons? like lets say I want all of my .mp3 files to have a certain icon. That and how do I change the icons of drives? such as my CD rom drive or files system icon.
<keegan_> Like how long this downtime is going to be?
<kitche> keegan_: you have to /topic yourself
<kitche> keegan_: no one knows how long it will be down
<Comrade_S> aleka:  personally, I odnt understand why that really simplified and dumbed xchat gui is included
<keegan_> Well atleast I know whats going on now.
<keegan_> Time to watch TV
<conreyt> keegan_: when they're back up I'll race you... :_
<conreyt> keegan_: er ..... :)
<borg> i watch TV with TVtime on my ubuntu :D
<draco> n8 leute
<borg> TVtime works great with Beryl
<kitche> Comrade_S: well xchat-gnome is a fork of xchat based on gnome's ideas
<keegan_> My computer is a pos pentium 3...and my video card died so no beryl for me :'(
<tanlaan> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Comrade_S> kitche:  didnt know that
<aleka> hmmm./..now am on xchat and not xchat-gnome... not a whole lot has changed
<hotdog003> Are the repositories down?
<Jassossovinik> us repositories are hotdog003
<mseney> hotdog003, i was just going to ask the same thing
<Comrade_S> kitche: I am starting to beleive why many people say gnome is treating the average user as dumb and dumbing down stuff. come on whats so complicated about regular xchat? | LjL : I know off-topic :)
<princemackenzie> hotdog003, i am also having issues with us repositories
<aleka> I want the server tab and channel tabs to be at bottom instead of right panel
<mseney> apt-get update was hanging at "146.137.96.15:
<hotdog003> Ok. Thanks, just checking, I bet they'll be up in maybe an hour or so
<hotdog003> Me too
<mseney> glad it's not just me heh
<kitche> Comrade_S: xchat-gnome isn't really done by gnome it's done by a 3rd party it seems like
<hotdog003> wow, this is rare... Thanks, bye
<kitche> aleka: that might be in preferences
<Comrade_S> aleka:  preferences,> tabs
<paul__> hello, I'm trying to add a network mount on boot, and im following smb://samschoice/My%20Music/Echos%20Of%20Nature%20-%20The%20North%20Coast   when i type gksudo gedit, i get an error http://pastebin.us/9312  :: any ideas?
<LjL> Comrade_S: perhaps it just doesn't look anything like a GNOME program
<aleka> Comrade_S, It's set to show tabs on bottom but it is still on the right
<paul__> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_network_folders_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<paul__> is what i meant by the guide im following
<cllamb1x> hey all, is there something wrong with us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<mseney> cllamb1x, yup..give it awhile
<FliesLikeALap> cllamb1x the topic says so ;) use archive.ubuntu.com instead
<kitche> cllamb1x:  read the topic
<Comrade_S> aleka: did you uninstall the xchat-gnome package?
<cllamb1x> mseney: FliesLikeALap kitche thanks :-)
<BackPacker> Comrade_S: aleka has gone. He's an ex-chat user
<mseney> cllamb1x, np
<Comrade_S> BackPacker:  hehe
<Comrade_S> there he is
<angasule> how can I install the beta 9629 nvidia drivers? the final drivers will crash 2x boards (like my GF4 Ti 4200 x8)
<BackPacker> spoke too soon  :-)
<LjL> !nvidia9 | angasule
<ubotu> angasule: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<tonybehar> is irc.ubuntu.com redirecting to freenode ?
<LjL> tonybehar: yes
<kitche> tonybehar: yes since irc.ubunut.com isn't an irc server it's just a forward to freenode
<paul__> !gksudo | paul_
<ubotu> paul_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<k-man> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<paul__> !gksudo error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gksudo error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> LjL: thanks! how should I go about installing those, should I uninstall the ones I have currently installed, then edit sources.list and install the new ones, or what?
<k-man> is there an apt-get-able version of lame somehwere?
<kitche> !lame|k-man
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<k-man> htanks
<RobNyc[] > can I read write to my vista partition ?
<Jassossovinik> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jassossovinik> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<RobNyc[] > Jassossovinik, is that a yes
<Jassossovinik> RobNyc[] , yes - it;s not perfect, but there is a safe way to read/write to NTFS - but there will be a small numbere of files that it will say "i can't touch this safely so i will not touch it at all"
<CzarAlex> my box is trying to send an email to a hotmail.com address but the connection is timing out. now its trying to reconnect every hour. how do I stop this? Dec  3 07:00:42 localhost postfix/smtp[13375] : 2136F9EB44: to=<attwood_05@hotmail.com>, relay=none, delay=165392, status=deferred (connect to mx2.hotmail.com[65.54.190.50] : Connection timed out)
<kitche> RobNyc[] : I would say no since Vista probably uses a different version of ntfs then xp
<Jassossovinik> (i haven't had a windows partition for 6months or so - so i don't know how much the syustem has imporved i'm afraid)
<justin420> hi all. anybody recommend a CD/DVD writing application for gnome for ubuntu edgy? when using k3b i get errors when i choose the default, "auto" writing mode and "DAO" writing mode. I am trying to make a ubuntu edgy install cd and another ISO cd. any ideas anybody?
<RobNyc[] > Jassossovinik, thanks how about can i read my osx partition
<tjb891> does anyone here know how to download pictures of a imageshack slideshow?
<TGPO> justin420 use SAO
<Jassossovinik> Hmm, RobNyc[]  i'm afraid I don't know anything about OSX paritions, but I'd be surprised if it wasn't default available.
<dm> synic you there?
<TGPO> justin420 insead of DAO
<RobNyc[] > Jassossovinik, thanks
<RobNyc[] > !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<RobNyc[] > guess its possible
<justin420> TGPO: Will try that, see if it works. Thanks. :)
<kitche> RobNyc[] : it's hfs+
<RobNyc[] > !hfs+
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<RobNyc[] > kitche, im gonna try it
<justin420> TGPO: SAO is not listed for writing mode in K3B, just DAO TAO and RAW.
<con-man> how do you switch to 24 bit color?
<tanlaan> how do i switch to kde from gnome? isnt it like sudo apt-get install kde*something* and then sudo apt-get uninstall gnome*somthing*
<kandinski> where do I configure my laptop so it suspends when I close the lid, but only when it is not hooked to the power? if line power is on, I want it to just turn off the screen, like it does out of the box)
<dm> Anyone familiar with Ipod / Exaile stuff?
<campbch> kde-desktop
<con-man> how do you switch to 24 bit color?
<TGPO> justin420 have you tried TAO?
<tanlaan> cambch: is that the same for gnome?
<tanlaan> campbch: the -desktop
<Rossimo> how do i selectively remove debian packages
<yanger> hmm, is edgy a little tricker with file associations? edgy by default starts mpg videos via totem. when i they to change it in the properties, it doesn't let me switch...
<campbch> gnome-desktop
<tanlaan> k thanks :D
<campbch> not sure what it is for the others :( like edubuntu-desktop or something
<campbch> xubuntu-desktop
<justin420> TGPO: will try it right now! im trying to get a friend use to using windows xp to start using linux.
<Rossimo> i thought it was ubuntu-desktop
<madewokherd> yanger: works for me
<campbch> did i say gnome? my bad
<Rossimo> should be goobuntu-desktop if you ask me
<campbch> :p
<Rossimo> jk
<tanlaan> wait, so i would type int ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop?
<Phat32> Can anyone else connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com ???
<tanlaan> not gnome and kde
<Rossimo> i can't
<madewokherd> yanger: you do need to click the radio button on the list instead of just selecting that item
<kitche> Phat32: read the topic
<tanlaan> Phat32: no noone can
<Rossimo> would it have anything to do with the open DNS server attack?
<yanger> madewokherd, yeah, i'm clicking the radio but does not select it ;/
<campbch> let's make a grand unified ubuntu distrobution that allows you to choose which desktop you want at install
<yanger> well, it highlights it, but does not select it
<Phat32> Topic for #ubuntu is: Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<Phat32> ?
<Rossimo> DVD style?
<campbch> that was a misspell
<campbch> yep dvd styl
<campbch> e
<kandinski> campbch: not on CD
<kitche> Phat32: that's not the full topic
<tanlaan> brb hopefully with kubuntu and not a trashed system :D
<tanlaan> lol
<campbch> poor cd :(
<kitche> Rossimo: then rest of the repos would be down if it was due to that
<Rossimo> but anyway, how I a force a single package to uninstall?
<Phat32> I see
<Rossimo> kitche: ah
<Phat32> can I use a EU mirror
<kitche> Phat32: you can use archieve.ubuntu.com
<Phat32> Can anyone confirm this?
<kitche> Phat32: it's in the topic so it's confirmed
<Unshift> how do you set your domain name?
<Phat32> sweet
<TGPO> Phat32 you can only use the EU mirror if your in japan, otherwise you have to use the RU mirror
<Rossimo> ru.archive.ubuntu.com?
<justin420> TGPO: TAO does not work either; it told me to try using a lower burning speed; i have had no problems using the debian distro writing cd's with any writing mode selection, auto tao dao blah blah blah. try a lower speed i take it?
<TGPO> justin420 looks like
<TGPO> Rossimo sorry I was being sarcastic
<hewhocutsdown> hllo
<hewhocutsdown> my kyboard is sriously scrwd upas you probably hav noticd
<campbch> what all went down? i hear the us repositories, but i cant get to kde-look
<kaiyang2> hi people need help on locatining ifconfig in CENTOS. sorry i understand this is ubuntu. but hopefully someone can help me out as the #centos is quite dead
<justin420> TGPO: this will be the 4th cd ive tried burning; dont feel like wasting too many more cd's ya know? but am going to try a lower speed.
<hewhocutsdown> i can't figur out what's wrongor how to chang it
<campbch> or gnome look
<kitche> hewhocutsdown: your keymap is broken
<hewhocutsdown> this is th scond scrwp in a coupl daysand I havn't changd any sttings as far as i know
<campbch> i burned three disks without problems
<HoboMonkee> not if your under 21
<HoboMonkee> err
<HoboMonkee> wrong chat box
<hewhocutsdown> I knowhow do I fix it
<campbch> that was out of context :D
<kaiyang2> when i type ifconfig it replies: bash: ifconfig: command not found
<kitche> !keymap|hewhocutsdown
<hewhocutsdown> a us nglish or somthing should work ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hewhocutsdown> !keymap|hewhocutsdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew_> !keyboard|hewhocutsdown
<ubotu> hewhocutsdown: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<matthew_> nvm
<hewhocutsdown> noit's not just in irc
<hewhocutsdown> it's across ubuntu
<matthew_> hewhocutsdown, did you select British or American keymaps during installation?
* HoboMonkee likes keyboard shortcuts
<hewhocutsdown> and it's changd twic on m without m touching th kyboard sttings
<hewhocutsdown> amrican
<Windy> lol
<hewhocutsdown> hh hhthy had no canadian stting
<kitche> hewhocutsdown: yes your keymap is messed up you will have to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does your consoel also type wrong?
<Windy> nice
<matthew_> hewhocutsdown, do you have a canadian keyboard, or american?
<Pelo> hewhocutsdown,  there are several canadian kb settings
<hewhocutsdown> currntly st to Gnric 1o1 qy stup
<hewhocutsdown> it's amrican
<hewhocutsdown> standardno spcial kys
<Pelo> hewhocutsdown,   can you stop doing that , it is realy annoying
<matthew_> Pelo, not his fault
<madewokherd> Pelo: no, he can't, that's the problem
<hewhocutsdown> i'm trying to find out how to fix it
<TGPO> Pelo he's got a broken keymap
<matthew_> Pelo, try to follow the conversation.
<Pelo> hewhocutsdown,  oh that's the problem ??  that's easy
<hewhocutsdown> currntly I hav two layouts in th prfrncs dialogu
<Pelo> that's the euro symbol thing
<hewhocutsdown>  gh v  hh h
<hewhocutsdown> h 
<kitche> Pelo: you got the fix for it?
<hewhocutsdown>  hg g
<eilker> !lamp
<HoboMonkee> jissis
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<HoboMonkee> your keyboard layout is fucked up
<Pelo> kitche,   not yet, give me a minute  I have to reset a few menu item s
<LadyNikon> hewhocutsdown: you need to really fix your keyboard. I dont know ify ou notice everything is coming out in symbols
<LadyNikon> HoboMonkee: watch your language please.
<matthew_> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<kitche> LadyNikon: we are helping him fix it
<LadyNikon> kitche: ok cool.
<LadyNikon> then nevermind :)
<hewhocutsdown> let's see...
<hewhocutsdown> hey! i got it
<linuzo> I was wondering if anyone knows a fix for Azureus and edgy
<LadyNikon> yay
<matthew_> !questions|linuzo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about questions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hewhocutsdown> yes, that's what I was trying to fix
<TGPO> hewhocutsdown whats the fix?
<matthew_> linuzo, what the problem?
<merc> anyone else unable to reach us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Pelo> hewhocutsdown,  ok,   goto ,  system > prefs > keyboard,    second tab,  ( lay out options  or something) ,   uncheck any and all the euro symbol thngs
<matthew_> merc, haven't had any problems...
<kitche> merc: read the topic
<bimberi> merc: /topic
<merc> lol
<merc> sorry :X
<merc> any way around it at the moment?
<Pelo> this would be the problem I take it
<linuzo> matthew_, Well I recently updated from dapper to edgy and azureus now says No SSL provider available
<Pelo> nope
<linuzo> so I dunno
<hewhocutsdown> ok, think it's ok now; went to Preferences>Keyboard>Layout
<matthew_> linuzo, hmmm, try sudo apt-get remove azureus
* Pelo takes a bow 
<linuzo> I checked google and looks like alot of people have had that problem. .
<linuzo> I have reinstalled it
<matthew_> linuzo, then do a sudo apt-get install azureus
<linuzo> removed and installed again same problem. .
<matthew_> linuzo, hmm, no idea...sorry.
<linuzo> yeah that's what I thought. .
<linuzo> :S
<hewhocutsdown> changed to U.S. English (a little confusing, as it unfolds into a couple bizarre settings, like U.S. English international with dead keys) and set it to default
<kitche> Pelo: well he fixed it before you said anything :)
<Pelo> torrent ftw
<matthew_> ktorrent ftw
<the_burk> kitche, nswrapper didnt work .. crashes mozilla when starting an flash page .. trying base-plugin instead..
<linuzo> I don't use kde
<linuzo> haha
<hewhocutsdown> a little trial and error and my keys have returned. many thanks
<matthew_> I know...
<justin420> TGPO: using TAO and a lower writing speed got me further than I have gotten before; but still didnt finish the cd. The only thing i have running is the xchat irc program; I feel I should have to choose a lower writing speed; especially since I dont have anything else running using my CPU or memory? Any other ideas besides trying something lower than 12x on a 16x drive and cd?
<matthew_> linuzo, that's why I'm not much help...
<kitche> the_burk: well crashing is due toa  bug in flash and firefox(mozilla, etc)
<matthew_> lol
<linuzo> lmao..
<Pelo> kitche,  pray I never get op in here :-)
<linuzo> it's ok ..
* merc uses canada servers instead :P
<the_burk> kitche, yeah i read that .. so i try with base .. (32 bit mozilla + plugins)
* Pelo calls his MP about the american stealing for the canadian servers 
<TGPO> justin420 other than dropping to 8x and trying that, not a clue
* merc waits for the canadian military to show up..
* TGPO notes that the Salvation Army beats the Canadian army ... on a bad day
<Pelo> merc,  don't hold your breath, the canadian military is currently busy cleaning up the mess in afganistan
<justin420> TGPO: dont really want to resort to using winblows xp to burning my ubuntu edgy install cd, and return to castle wolfenstein cd to get stuff to work; and feel i shouldnt have to drop to a lower speed since nothing else is running but will try 8x speed; even though it is slower than a retard trying to solve 2+2=?
<merc> you're saying im less important than afghanistan?!
<merc> liar!
<elkbuntu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Trae> any way to extract audio from avi?
<sindrum> anyone know why when i type : sudo apt-get install gcursor : i get no response...
<borg> what's the command to list all the listening servers and their ports?
<cafuego_> ffmpeg/mencoder are your friend
<Pelo> justin420,  don't you like the irony of  using xp to burn the cd for it's replacement ?
<Trae> cafuego, howdy
* HoboMonkee loved it
<SeamusLP> sindrum:  I've been having trouble connecting to the repositories tonight
<lufi1> Is there a command that will easily install all the needed dependencies for a source package?
<sindrum> ohh ok thank you
<tanlaan> how do i get rid of gnome after installing kubuntu-desktop?
<tonyyarusso> sindrum, SeamusLP: See the topic perhaps if you're US.
* HoboMonkee has now sound :(
* Trae has become a complete and utter nerd getting addicted to WoW
<justin420> Pelo: Nope, although its what I have had to resort to in the past.  Ubuntu should do it just fine; in my opinion; but maybe not after what I have tried so far.
<tanlaan> i tried "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<tanlaan> *"
<bimberi> lufi1: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<Pelo> lufi1,  that isn'T how dependencies work ,   ./configure will tell you which dependencies you need, but if it is available you are better off installing the package from synaptic
<tanlaan> and that didnt work
<Hexidigital> tanlaan: aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop  (aptitude resolves dependencies)
<Hexidigital> *better
<sindrum> ohh ok thank would make sense
<sindrum> thanks
<tanlaan> Hexidigital: ill try
<tanlaan> brb
<lufi1> Pelo: of course, i'd prefer using non-standard versions for some stuff though (i'm on dapper, some of the software is already getting stale)
<lufi1> bimberi: thank you!
<HoboMonkee> only time you ever want to build a package from source is if you 1.) don't have access to the package in the repos, 2.) the packages version in the repos is older than the current and you can not find a .deb file built for ubuntu
<Vodan> Hey can I get some quick help?
<HoboMonkee> or 3.) if you REALLY know wtf your doing and want to ignore 1 & 2
<lufi1> or 3. i am just a meganerd who enjoys compiling:)
<lufi1> :P
<Pelo> Vodan,  only if you state your problem
<Pelo> lufi1,  which package anyway ?
<tanlaan> that did nothing
<lufi1> Pelo: vlc
<linuzo> haha utorrent under wine works pretty good. .
<linuzo> would never have thought. .
<tanlaan> i previously used "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" but gde/gnome is still there
<Vodan> Well I couldn't start from the live cd, so i went to the alternative cd, and it installed normal, but when it restarted it says no operating system
<HoboMonkee> dude, ya know what pisses me off
<Pelo> linuzo,  do you want me to tell you how to skin it to match the desktop ?
<umista> whts happening with project looking glass?
<HoboMonkee> I can't get Shareaza to work under wine
<tanlaan> i even told X that i wanted to use KDE by default
<linuzo> haha how Pelo
<lufi1> HoboMonkee: i just use nicotine+. it's awesome
<Pelo> linuzo, in pm
<borg> what's the command to list all the listening servers and their ports? i know it's netstat something
<tanlaan> wait, maybe i am running kde...
* tanlaan is confused
* Vodan is waiting for a response
<miles_> Hi
<HoboMonkee> lufil, is nicotine+ in the repos?
<tanlaan> when you do the switch from ubuntu to kubuntu, isnt there supposed to be a drastic change in what your desktop looks like?
<lufi1> HoboMonkee: probably not...
* HoboMonkee googles it
<miles_> Is it possible to export a web page into PDF using Firefox?
<lufi1> HoboMonkee: it's a soulseek clone for linux
<KalleRM> Hmm where do i find the firefox plugin folder in a new ubuntu 6.06 installation (messing with java installation)
<Vodan> @tan yeah, ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses KDE
<HoboMonkee> ah yes
<HoboMonkee> soulseek
<tonyyarusso> miles_: You can print to pdf
* HoboMonkee still  has Nir Arbel on his aim list
<lufi1> HoboMonkee: i just run it from /opt
<lufi1> it's python, no compiling needed
<miles_> Right, forgot about that
<miles_> Thanks =)
<bimberi> KalleRM: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<tanlaan> Vodan: well the thing is, im looking at it and it all looks the same, but there are all the Kubuntu apps in my applications list
* HoboMonkee used to run napjunk.net ; if anyone in here actualy remember the site
<KalleRM> Thx
<Vodan> Well I couldn't start from the live cd, so i went to the alternative cd, and it installed normal, but when it restarted it says no operating system
<KalleRM> HAve to fool a lot around in the filesystem :P
<ss845567> hi all .. i need some help
<KalleRM> Tooo many folders
<HoboMonkee> Soulseek is a good network for music, but I like shareaza for it's good multi-network support
<Vodan> try Ares
<tanlaan> Hmm, maybe its because of my theme
<Vodan> http://aresgalaxy.sourceforge.net/
<hou5ton> I have installed on my system, SMB4K.  It will not start as a user. I have to: sudo smb4k in a terminal. It is listed in the Applications menu though.  How can I make it such that when I click on the link in the Applications menu, it will basically respond the same as when I do sudo SMB4K in a terminal?
<HoboMonkee> ...
<HoboMonkee> your joking about Ares right
<tanlaan> This is weird >.<, it looks as though i have a mixture of gnome and kde functioning togethor
<Vodan> that gotta be a ram killer
<G3N3SIS> How does remote desktop work?
* errorlevel is a new ubuntu edgy user. =)
<errorlevel> I just need to find a good font for xchat.
<tanlaan> Vodan: But I told X that I wanted KDE as my default, so I think im in KDE but under "system" there is "about gnome"
<errorlevel> And I need to figure out how to disable this bloody spellchecker in xchat.
<ss845567> i have a fat32 partition that i have mounted. the directory is owned by root group root. when i sudo and try to change the ownership of the partition and files in partition i get "operation not permitted" I am superuser and it wont let me change it
<Vodan> you could just use kubuntu
<G3N3SIS> How does remote desktop work?
<Hexidigital> tanlaan: you can use both GUI's if you like
<justin420> G3N3SIS: What do you mean how does remote desktop work? I can connect to my other Windows XP computers just fine?
<Hexidigital> i'm trying to find the page i used to remove gnome
<tanlaan> Hexidigital: Well i only want KDE lol
<tanlaan> Vodan: techinically I know have Kubuntu, thats what i installed over ubuntu
<KalleRM> Uh and what are the short key for paste
<KalleRM> Hate my Ctrl + V not working :P
<tanlaan> Vodan: it boots as Kubuntu, but when X is loaded it gives me the Ubuntu loading screen *after kubuntu login*
<Vodan> idk
<SuperQ> tanlaan: from the login screen, you want to select kde session
<Hexidigital> tanlaan: www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<tanlaan> SuperQ: ill try that
<bimberi> KalleRM: it's ctrl-V mostly, but shift-ctrl-V in some places, eg. gnome-terminal
<Hexidigital> control+shift+Insert sometimes, as well
<tanlaan> brb
<HoboMonkee> ya know what is pissing me off? I reinstaled ubuntu the other day using the latest Edgy DVD
<HoboMonkee> and I have no sound :(
<HoboMonkee> it see's my sound card and shit
<Stumpyfoot> riiiiiggggghhhttt come here for help im told.. real nice thanks sooo much for your help (sarcasm)
<KalleRM> Thx :P Why the shift :P
<effraie> somebody here who know a bit about postfix and amavis?
<G3N3SIS> I want to know how remote desktop works.
<tanlaan> Hexidigital: can u send that link again?
<G3N3SIS> It says  if I email the command that I will be able to get remote access.
<Hexidigital> tanlaan: www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<soro> :P
<tanlaan> thanks
<G3N3SIS> How does it receive the command.  Do I need to set any external stuff up?
<Hexidigital> tanlaan: you have to use the Remove Ubuntu method
<Hexidigital> bah.. too late
<bimberi> G3N3SIS: Ubuntu's remote desktop is called vino-server and uses the VNC protocol.  You can use a VNC client on another PC to connect to it.
<effraie> somebody here who know a bit about postfix and amavis?
<G3N3SIS> Do I need the client to connect or?
<SuperQ> effraie: a bit
<jevangelo> has anyone ever tried to install packages and it says not authenticated, and wont download any packages?
<justin420> G3N3SIS: Dont know anything about that; have you tried using Terminal Server Client in Applications > Internet > Terminal Server Client if your trying to connect to a Windows XP computer? That also works for me.
<effraie> ok SuperQ
<jevangelo> even when you have supplied the correct password?
<MonkeeOfEvil> darr
<MonkeeOfEvil> woops
<G3N3SIS> thanks justin.
<MonkeeOfEvil> lol
<bimberi> G3N3SIS: (note that the package is called vino)
<G3N3SIS> One more thing, has anyone got gmail to work in evolution?
<justin420> G3N3SIS: np. :)
<bimberi> !gmail | G3N3SIS
<ubotu> G3N3SIS: gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<SuperQ> effraie: ?
<effraie> SuperQ: MP?
<effraie> oh, MP is french
<borfborf> I need help... :(
<Pelo> borfborf,  what with ?
<bimberi> jevangelo: I've seen that as a warning, but it will let me install
<effraie> SuperQ: do you see my private message?
<borfborf> well
<borfborf> I was having problems with my video...
<jevangelo> can someone point me in the right direction about that?
<bimberi> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Pelo> borfborf,   don'T do itlike that ,  just write out your problem in one line
<jevangelo> im pretty sure i can sort whatever it is  out, i just dont even know where to start
<umista> ok whts up with my tiem
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<Pelo> borfborf,  you're gonna hve to do better then, that ,  what is the problem ?????
<Pelo> hello wubrgamer
<umista> time, its all ways out of snyc and tells me new zealand is +13 when it should be +12
<wubrgamer> important ! i just *shift-deleted* my .mozilla directory in nautilus
<wubrgamer> PLEASE tell me i can recover it !!!
<borfborf> firstly, I am using kubuntu
<borfborf> my video problem would fix itself if I restarted my system, but someone informed me that I can just kill the x process instead of restarting
<wubrgamer> i've been building that profile for over three months...
<wubrgamer> no way, it's been longer...i need it back
<justin420> TGPO: It appears that using 8x and TAO mode worked for writing a Ubuntu edgy install cd; even though that is half of my actual writing speed; especially since I am not running anything else. That to me personally is awful disgusting; half the normal writing speed. But anyways; thanks for your help. Maybe ubuntu will work out that problem I hope :)
<borfborf> but now I'm locked in the login page, every time I enter my pw I get thrown back there, no error messages
<G3N3SIS> Alright, so now that i've configured G-mail Remote desktop tells me that the command if e-mailed will grant access.
<Pelo> wubrgamer,  if you shift deleted it you are screwed,  that's why there is a little warning when you use shift del
<G3N3SIS> Is this true?
<wubrgamer> dammit
<Pelo> borfborf,   username first,  password after,  also check that you don'T have caplocks enable
<harry> does xubuntu has the feature cut copy and paste with the use of the mouse?
<christian_> I am having a problem when i log off or switch terminals. My screen goes blank and I have to hard reset my computer
<borfborf> pelo, the problem isn't that I'm entering my login info wrong, I put in my username and password as I normally do
<borfborf> they get accepted, and it starts to log in, where the screen goes black, but after that it goes immediately back to the login screen
<matthew_> harry, can you cut with the mouse?
<harry> borfborf: sometimes i get that from elive
<Pelo> borfborf,   that's not so much a video problem as a login one,  but I have no idea how to resolve it ,  and being in kubuntu you might want to try the #kubuntu
<jrib> borfborf: ctrl-alt-f1, login, what does  'ls -l ~/.ICEauthority ~/.Xauthority'  say?
<harry> matthew_ actually i'm on gnome. i just want to know
<borfborf> jrib I would have to restart to tell you
<jrib> borfborf: oh ctrl-alt-f7 brings you back by the way
<borfborf> oh? okay
<borfborf> I'd better write all this down
<jrib> borfborf: ok, you could use screen in a terminal to speak with us too
<jrib> s/screen/irssi ...
<wubrgamer> exit
<wubrgamer> exit
<borfborf> hm...
<borfborf> I'll have to try that, then
<matthew_> harry, well, I don't know about cutting, but I can copy and paste only using the mouse button in kubuntu dapper
<Cas_> How do I enable spell support in OO.o, should I download the dictionaries manually(through the wizard) or can I install something for it?
<borfborf> okay, brb I guess
<christian_> I am having a problem when i log off or switch terminals. My screen goes blank and I have to hard reset my computer
<unclben> quick question: does anybody know if the newer gaim beta(s) are going to be backported to edgy?
<kaiyang2> hi I have set up TightVNC on my server. but i am facing a problem that the VNC server wont start if i do not log into my account... is there a way to connect to a un-logon VNC server?
<bimberi> Cas_: look for the appropriate myspell package for the desired language
<Cas_> bimberi: hmmz, installed those :S
<Cas_> bimberi: I will check some more options in OO.o itself
<jrib> Cas_: make sure OO.o is using a language that has an "abc checkmark" next to it iirc
<qsuc> is there an ubuntu distro that lets my ATi X700 work?
<Pelo> !ati | qsuc
<ubotu> qsuc: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<borg> does xchat have an ident server?
<christian_> Question:  I am having a problem when i log off or switch terminals. My screen goes blank and I have to hard reset my computer
<qsuc> well, I can't even get ubuntu to boot, so how do I do that first? it crashes on the loading screen
<Pelo> christian_,  how do you exit the terminal ?
<Cas_> bimberi, jrib: found it, it was a default language setting. Thanks
<fwap> does ubuntu force you to use a GUI or can you close it down to use virtual consoles?
<Pelo> qsuc,  try the alternate install cd
<christian_> ctrl-alt-#
<christian_> it happens when going from GUI to terminal mode
<bimberi> Cas_: cool, well done :)
<christian_> or when i log off or shutdown
<ortega10> is there any easy way to find out and/or change my color depth (16 / 32 bpp) in ubuntu?
<Pelo> christian_,  try just clicking the X in the title bar or  typing exit
<qsuc> thanks pelo!
<christian_> its not in gnome. when i say terminal i mean tty
<Pelo> ortega10,  system > prefs > screen resolution
<ortega10> Pelo: it doesn't show up there
<christian_> i cant switch to a different tty without the screen going blank
<bimberi> fwap: you can stop the gui starting with 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' (which will stop gdm from being started at boot time)
<borg> where can i install an ident server?
<borfborf> I have both files, ICEauthority and Xauthority
<Pelo> borg,   #xchat
<christian_> it also goes blank when I log off, restart, etc
<ortega10> Pelo: check it out http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3148/screenmh0.png
<errorlevel> Pelo: That does not have anything to do with xchat.  xchat doesn't require ident servers.  Merely some IRC servers require them.
<Pelo> ortega10,  my mistake you are correct
<borfborf> who was I talking to before, sorry! I forget your name... jrib?
<ortega10> Pelo: no prob but where then?  :)
<Pelo> ortega10,  do you need to switch frequently or do you jsut want to set a new one ?
<bimberi> borfborf: are they owned by your username?
<ortega10> Pelo: i'd like to be able to switch frequently, but i'll take just switch it if that's all i can do
<borfborf> yeah, bimberi
<Eclypse> hey all, I copied a dvd to my hard drive with dvd shrink, what can I use to burn it and be playable in a DVD player?
<Pelo> ortega10,  you can always try editing xorg.conf ,    sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Eclypse> would data dvd in gnomebaker work?
<bimberi> borfborf: hmmk. probably not _that_ issue then (sometimes those files become owned by root) :|
<Pelo> Eclypse,   GNOMEBAKER
<borfborf> bimberi: nod :\ thank you though
<Eclypse> pelo, will data dvd option work?
<borfborf> well I'll ask in kubuntu at any rate
<Pelo> yes
<Eclypse> pelo, thanks
<Pelo> sorry for the caps btw
<ortega10> Pelo: ok thanks, but is there any other way?
<Eclypse> pelo, it's fine.
<Pelo> ortega10,  not that I know of , which means nothing btw
<yanger> hmm, i'm unsure how I should phrase this when searching online... i was adding some gdesklets to my desktop, and suddenly, X crashed and rebooted, when I tried to log in, it loaded, the sound played, but the loading ticker that displays in the middle didn't appear, nor did anything else... any ideas how to fix?
<ortega10> Pelo: ok thanks anyway
<yanger> i am running edgy and composite is disabled.
<jrib> borfborf: you should try creating a new user and see if it happens with that user
<borfborf> jrib, I'm not sure how to create one
<jrib> borfborf: sudo adduser new_username
<borfborf> I'm very very new to this, I only installed it within the last few days
<borfborf> nod
<borfborf> hm
<borfborf> I guess I will try that
<justin420> anybody happen to know how to disable agpgart and use nvagp instead on edgy???
<borfborf> thanks!
<borfborf> I'm not registered, jrib, sorry
<jrib> borfborf: I was just wondering if you were in irssi
<cafilubu> some app for audio recording in ubuntu?
<kitche> cafilubu: audiacity
<tonyyarusso> cafilubu: Gnome sound record or audacity
<borfborf> no, konversation
<borfborf> it's on by default so I picked it out
<borfborf> er, used it
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know of a live cd that comes with Apache?
<cafilubu> sorry, is for internet radio
<jrib> borfborf: oh ok
<cafilubu> I am a nob in ubuntu
<justin420> anybody have a nvidia card? if so have you figured out how to disable agpgart and use nvagp instead of agpgart? trying to get the most out of doom3 and quake 4.
<borfborf> brb, gonna make that new user now
<christian_> Question:  I am having a problem when i log off or switch terminals. My screen goes blank and I have to hard reset my computer
<panella> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Zemyla> I have a question about an Ubuntu VMware image that can't access the network.
<Pelo> christian_,  try looking it up in the forum,  btw you are bordering on spamming
<cafilubu> internet radio recording , fast and good
<Pests> I once found a good tutorial on installing ubuntu onto a dell inspiron e1505 and had all the steps needed to get everything working. I remember he also installed vmware so that he could run windows. Does anyone know where to find this tutorial at?
<bruenig> google
<umista> mmm
<green_earz> cafilubu: streamtuner and streamripper for net radio
<justin420> Pests: I just installed the binary from vmware; and everything worked for me using vmware to run winblows. :)
<yanger> hmm.. noticed that failsafe gnome didn't work either.....
<cafilubu> thanks green_earz
<green_earz> np
<borg> wait a second are the repositories down?
<kitche> borg: ^^topic
<borg> i didnt think "us mirrors" meant the repositories
<borg> i thought they meant the places where you download the install CD/DVDs
<kitche> borg: us mirrors are repos
<fiendskull9> anybody got a good stable sources list for my server?
<fiendskull9> running edgy
<Firefishe> Hi all
<grndslm> is it possible to block all these people who are leaving and going from my xchat screen???
<borg> i'm glad i've installed everything i need then, heh, got beryl installed, got all my tv, and media stuff installed
<borg> yep life is good
<fiendskull9> beryl = sex
<fiendskull9> i use it on my VLOS system
<Firefishe> heh
<fiendskull9> with xfce 4 svn build
<borg> yes beryl is very sexual
<cafilubu> does ubuntu 6.10 can use change cpu frecuency out of box?
<fiendskull9> omg
<fiendskull9> i love it
<yanger> grndslm there's an option to ignore joins and parts
<Firefishe> beryl=powerpc-laptop=pita
<Firefishe> ;)
<fiendskull9> although in xfce sometimes, if i have raise on click enabled, the desktop shifts on click
<fiendskull9> its annoying
<borg> what the skoosh-koosh is pita?
<ESPOiG> ubuntu detects sata drives when it boots, right?
<Firefishe> pain in the arse
<umista> ok wht up with ubuntu and the time, it keeps telling me it tuesday and it not1!!!
<Firefishe> ;)
<grndslm> yanger:  where is this option?
<borg> oh thought it meant pita bread
<justin420> fiendskull9: http://rafb.net/paste/results/I2tZQ282.html is my /etc/apt/sources.list file for edgy. maybe that will help ya out. :)
<fiendskull9> thanks justin420
<justin420> fiendskull9: word dude. :)
<borfborf> I can't seem to login as any users I've created
<b0ss_> dammet ubuntu wont mount of my other boxes hd
<borfborf> jrib: I've tried creating users with and without passwords
<RoC_MM_0w> How do I remove the Nvidia driver?  I installed it with "apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common" off the ubuntu starter guide.  it makes X not start..I had to copy my backup config back.
<Firefishe> I need a proper /etc/apt/sources.list for ubuntu for powerpc.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<GenNMX> b0ss_: What file systems?
<b0ss_> no its okay i got it
<b0ss_> im just lazy
<jrib> borfborf: and the same thing happens?  You log into gnome and it exits immediately?
<GenNMX> Firefishe: Default gives you problems?
<borg> i just did NOT know that us.archive.ubuntu.com is a repository server
<Pests> Has anyone here tried an install on a dell laptop?
<borfborf> jrib: it's kubuntu, actually
<cafilubu> cpu frecuency in ubuntu, not in a notebook, in a desktop
<borfborf> jrib: and no, it just says "login failed"
<fiendskull9> justin420, hmmm
<Firefishe> GenNMX: I don't have the default anymore, and backports doesn't seem to be working.  All my 'us.archive.xx.xx' listing don't update
<fiendskull9> justin420, its having some problems
<jrib> borfborf: wait so what ahppens after that?  You can still use kde afterwards?
<fiendskull9> justin420, its saying it cant fetch any of those repo's
<fiendskull9> when i apt-get update
<GenNMX> Pests: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+laptop&btnG=Google+Search
<GenNMX> Pests: Lots of websites for help with installing any distro on a laptop.
<Firefishe> GenNMX: How do I get back to the default sources.list?
<yanger> ack brb
<fiendskull9> infact it seems almost anything that goes outward ethernet doesnt work
<fiendskull9> but all my server services are fine
<borfborf> jrib: when I try to login under my main account, it starts to login but then stops and returns to the login screen
<GenNMX> Firefishe: Edgy or Dapper?
<justin420> RoC_MM_0w: did you edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to use nvidia instead of nv under the Device section for driver? and restart gdm? other than that I have no other ideas.
<Firefishe> GenNMX: Dapper
<agent> is it possible to switch between charsets when typing?
<borfborf> jrib: when I try to login under any of the usernames I just created, it tells me that the user name/password was wrong
<Pests> Gen: I know, I have been searching for the last day or so but I just wanted to hear some first hand accounts.
<jrib> borfborf: I see, are you sure you just didn't make a typo or caps lock?
<GenNMX> Firefishe: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dapper+sources.list&btnG=Google+Search has some hopefuls.
<borg> y'all should put the word "repository" in the topic to help us n00bs not be confused or miss the message entirely
<princemackenzie> !rbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GenNMX> Pests: Should be no problem except the wireless card, not sure if Ubuntu will be able to set that up by itself.
<viator> why do none of the desklets in gdesklets work?
<borfborf> jrib: yeah, but I also tried making ones without passwords
<green_earz> Firefishe: you can use apt-setup to pick a repos, sudo apt-setup and pick a http repos
<viator> well the weather desklets dont for some reason
<borfborf> jrib: they didn't work -- so either there's a default password I don't know, or making logins just didn't work for some reason
<Firefishe> thank you
<green_earz> np
<RobNyc> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fiendskull9> RobNyc, hey you crazy cat ;)
<justin420> fiendskull9: dont have any firewalls running do you? if so I dont know; i did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade twice and everything was sort of ok. the only issues i had was a parallel printer issue and vmware running in general issue; other wise everything worked. are you sure you internet connection is working?
<RobNyc> fiendskull9, hehe
<RobNyc> whats up
<viator> nobody knows?
<viator> hmmmm
<Pests> Gen: Found one person saying it works fine as eth1. Im just worried about my alternatives if it does not work however.
<fiendskull9> RobNyc, sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/yourpartition /mnt/osx
<fiendskull9> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | The US repositories (us.archive.ubuntu.com) are down
<RobNyc> fiendskull9, thats it ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<fiendskull9> yep
<RobNyc> fiendskull9, but you can only read hfs part right
<fiendskull9> if its journaled
<fiendskull9> turn off journaling with diskutil
<fiendskull9> and then its RW
<fiendskull9> justin420, well, i was configuring network with webmin a while agi
<fiendskull9> *ago
<fiendskull9> and i think it messed it up
<RobNyc> fiendskull9, why u not in vlos
<fiendskull9> RobNyc, im working on my server
<fiendskull9> its runing ubuntu
<justin420> fiendskull9: last time i used webmin was on debian sarge; and i heard it wasnt too safe to use; so i quit using it. so i am sorry i cant help you. :(
<RobNyc> cool
<fiendskull9> mmmk
<fiendskull9> brb
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I'm looking for partitioning recommendations:  Sizes, what goes where, etc.  Everything in one partition has cost me a weeks worth of reconstruction efforts and some very important files. (No, I didn't back them up.)
<Pests> The current ubuntu install disk also acts as a live cd does it not?
<RobNyc> fiendskull9, i wanna set up my fstab to automount my hfs =)
<kitche> Pests: the desktop install cd does
<Pests> kitche: kk, thanks.
<fiendskull9> RobNyc, well partition type is hfsplus
<b0ss_> i just fixed my problem
<b0ss_> added noapic beofre -- in boot directive
<wsjunior> im running ubuntu in amd64, why azureus doesnt work?
<Firefishe> GenNMX: Here is my current /etc/apt/sources.list, at this link:  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/pUm0AX57.html  Might you give a brief critique.
<Pests> Are there torrent download links anywhere?
<the_burk> wsjunior, there is a problem with java on amd64
<justin420> well l8r yall. its time to get stoned and play some doom3 and quake4. yall have phun. cya another time.
<kitche> wsjunior: did you install java?
<bruenig> Firefishe, I can confirm that the us repos aren't working at least not for me. I changed mine to uk and I was able to get what I needed
<Cas> dsnyders: that's very personal and depends on your needs and use of the system. I like to have my /home and /var separate because I put all my files in there so they don't fill up my root system. Also because I like to have those partitions encrypted(I have a laptop).
<wsjunior> kitche: i installed azureus using synaptic
<wsjunior> the_burk: i installed it using synaptic
<Firefishe> bruenig: that'd work, I don't care what archives I use.  Can you give me url with a listing of the repositories you're using, please?
<b0ss_> wine can run win32 services yes?
<bruenig> Firefishe, well I am on edgy myself
<b0ss_> and install .exe
<kitche> wsjunior: well that didn't really answer my question but azureus doesn't really like gnu java
<wsjunior> kitche: http://rafb.net/paste/results/uudEPT73.html
<Firefishe> bruenig: ah.. i c
<kitche> b0ss_: well wine is used to install windows programs
<the_burk> wsjunior, java? o0r just the azerus package?
<wsjunior> kitche: thats what i get when i try to run it
<b0ss_> oo
<wsjunior> the_burk: http://rafb.net/paste/results/uudEPT73.html
<rance1> I need some netorking help with ubuntu 6.06 LTS server, could someone take a look at http://www.pastebin.us/9320 I've listed my problems there
<bruenig> Firefishe, to change to uk, you can just run this command, sudo sed 's/us./uk./g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cas> dsnyders: there are many recommendations about this matter, but they are more about the minimal sizes. try googling or look in google goups for some good reasons
<wsjunior> kitche: what does that means?
<wsjunior> the_burk: do u know what is going on?
<umista> wht do i need to run vmware, like wht program?
<b0ss_> so if i get wine i can run cs
<borfborf> I think I'll just install xp until I get my other computer running and can tool around with this one as a spare... :(
<b0ss_> and games and stuff
<ski-worklap> isit just me or is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<the_burk> umista, vmware and the os you want?
<kitche> wsjunior: try install java since azureus doesn't like gnj
<umista> windows need to study
<taan> hi, i got ubuntu installed, all latest updates, and using nvidia 5200 with latest ubuntu drivers for it... but UI is quite slow. any ideas why (winxp under vmware is snappier)
<b0ss_> us arvhives
<b0ss_> are down.
<borfborf> thank you jrib and others who tried to help me!
<bruenig> ski-worklap, yes I believe it is
<kitche> b0ss_: yes everyone knows it's even in the topic
<Pests> Are there any offical ubuntu torrents?
<dsnyders> Cas, I am googling.  I came across some sort of recommendation a while ago, and I can't find it now.
<bruenig> Pests, yes there are on the download page of ubuntu.com
<b0ss_> mmmmmmmmmk
<ski-worklap> hmm
<b0ss_> cus i dont need windows..
<the_burk> wsjunior, install real java as kitche said .. or install blackice java .. might be better because you have amd64 ..
<ski-worklap> there should be a way to specify fallback sites in sources.list
<b0ss_> im tired of damm windows.
<wsjunior> kitche: which package exactly should i install?
<bruenig> ski-worklap, sudo sed 's/us./uk./g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list will change it to uk mirrors
<wsjunior> the_burk: whats the name of the package for it?
<rance1> I went to the vmware web site, downloaded vmware server free and then followed the directions at http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server and didnt have any trouble
<Wonderl00t> hello im using ubuntu edgy and its awesome! qucik question guys: Whats the easiest way to get ubuntu to read/write to my ntfs partitions?
<ski-worklap> bruenig, yeah i just did that for ca
<kitche> !java|wsjunior make sure your not using the us.archieve.ubuntu.com repos you will need to use uk or another one
<ubotu> wsjunior make sure your not using the us.archieve.ubuntu.com repos you will need to use uk or another one: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<krups> wonderl00t - write not supported.
<ski-worklap> point is i don't much care where i get my packages from, i should be able to say {us || ca || uk}.archive.ubuntu.org
<dsnyders> Cas, I definitely want to have my /home on a separate partition, if not on a separate drive.
<Pests> I cannot seem to be able to find the torrent links =/
<koolatron> I think i managed to screw up sudo - when trying to execute something, I get asked for my password, but nothing I do seems to affect anything and i don't get console output.
<b0ss_> apt getting wine
<koolatron> i accidentally blew away my supplementary groups
<krups> Wonderl00t - but read stuff is here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<RobNyc> fiendskull9, i cant turn off journalied in linux ?
<fiendskull9> nope
<fiendskull9> boot to osx
<green_earz> Pests: torrent link for what ?
<fiendskull9> i got a networking prob
<koolatron> what are the default supp. groups?  and how can i restore them?  boot into single-user mode?
<fiendskull9> my server cant resolve any other servers
<bruenig> Pests, http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<wsjunior> kitche: thats for 32bit
<Pests> Thanks bru.
<fiendskull9> so pinging anything doesnt work, and i cant apt-get anything
<kitche> wsjunior: you on x86_64?
<wsjunior> kitche: yes!
<bruenig> Pests, the setup is a bit confusing, I don't know why they changed it.
<fiendskull9> java still wont work on those x86 emulated AMD's
<bruenig> Pests, by setup I mean the way the webpage is setup
<g0tw00d> can someone help me with my source.list file....I think I have something wrong
<Pests> Ah, yeah.
<Pests> Sorry for the hassle.
<bruenig> g0tw00d, what is the problem
<Wonderl00t> krups: thanks would you recommennd using ntfs-3g? any risks to damaging partitions/files?
<RobNyc> fiendskull9, but isnt journalied w/e it is good though for osx
<fiendskull9> it wont allow R/W from linux then
<g0tw00d> im trying to run apt-get install openssh-server
<fiendskull9> RobNyc, all it does it makes tiny backups of open documents here and there
<fiendskull9> its not useful unless your using OSX for _real_ working :P
<bruenig> g0tw00d, and...?
<kitche> wsjunior: think sun has x86_64 on their website
<g0tw00d> and I uncommented the two lines out I think
<g0tw00d> but it says package missing
<fiendskull9> RobNyc, and i thought'd you'd have learned from carlitos that unstable is the VLOS way ;)
<bruenig> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<RobNyc> fiendskull9, what u mean
<TGPO> g0tw00d try apt-get install ssh
<bruenig> g0tw00d, pastebin your sources.list
<bruenig> !paste
<fiendskull9> RobNyc, dont worry about it
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rance1> g0tw00d, if you are following the hint I listed on the vmware install, you might neet to wait till the pachage mirror comes back online
<ski-worklap> hmm
<RobNyc> fiendskull9, lol
<ski-worklap> how do i tell totem to piss off and let mplayer-plugin handle multimedia in ffox?
<fiendskull9> RobNyc, if you want to Read and write to your osx partition from linux, then you need to disable the OSX86's journaling
<fiendskull9> from inside osx
<RobNyc> so let me go boot into osx and i'll see if i can turn it off
<g0tw00d> nope.. didnt work
<bruenig> ski-worklap, sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<g0tw00d> someone earlier told me that was how i installed it
<ski-worklap> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of totem-mozilla: ubuntu-desktop depends on totem-mozilla.
<RobNyc> fiendskull9, so journaling is not needed
<fiendskull9> no
<g0tw00d> im not following any guide
<the_burk> ski-worklap, : thats ok
<borg> got wood? lol nice name
<ski-worklap> yeah that's just annoying
<ski-worklap> should be a diversion/alternative situation
<g0tw00d> :p
<bimberi> !ubuntu-desktop | ski-worklap
<ubotu> ski-worklap: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<g0tw00d> thx
<highneko> ski-worklap: sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin; sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<adam> hey everybody
<bruenig> ski-worklap, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<koolatron> Okay, so, I know what the problem is - how do I restore my groups if I managed to blow them away?  I think I need to log into single-user mode
<g0tw00d> also when I open my add/remove i get errors trying to get the sources
<fiendskull9> how do i configure my DNS servers to use through a shell
<bruenig> g0tw00d, yeah the us mirrors are down
<adam> got a question since my forum post hasn't been answered and it keeps getting knocked down the list haha
<g0tw00d> so that is why I am having trouble
<sc4ttrdbrain> !chrooted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrooted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<g0tw00d> and cant install ssh?
<highneko> !ask | adam
<ubotu> adam: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> g0tw00d, sudo sed 's/us./ca./g' -i.backup sources.list, do that to change to the canadian mirrors
<sc4ttrdbrain> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<bruenig> g0tw00d, sorry don't do that do, sudo sed 's/us./ca./g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list, I forgot the exact path
<ski-worklap> sweet, thanks all
<taan> GUI is slow. any thoughts how to troubleshoot? (gksudo takes long time while background fades)
<g0tw00d> ok
<adam> yesterday there was a compiz update...ever since I installed it any programs that use 3d acceleration have slowed down a bit...and the rotating desktop cube (XGL) rotates REALLY FAST now...and the taskbar at the bottom shows only 2 desktop windows instead of 4
<the_burk> taan using compiz or xgl?
<kitche> adam: probably your configu has changed
<taan> burk, no, nothing like that
<adam> what should I check
<taan> burk, plane vanilla gnome
<the_burk> tan what is slow?? 2 sec fad or 2 minutes?
<taan> ~10 sec
<kitche> adam: I don't use compiz or XGL but it sounds to me like your config has changed
<taan> burk, plus made a bitblt type test on gtk, about 1/4th thoughtput that on win32 setup (same hardware)
<adam> let me try running a 3d program with the nonXgl script to see if that makes a difference then
<the_burk> taan, got any big processes running??
<droidman> hi everyone, can someone please help me installing an ati mobility x1600 ?
<Random_Transit> does anyone here have any experience setting up a web server on ubuntu??
<misterph3r> Can anyone help me with a quick problem? I can't get gdm to run off nvidia drivers.
<kitche> misterph3r: did you edit your xorg.conf to use nvidia?
<Angela_80085> are the american us.archive.ubuntu.com servers down today? I cant apt-get update
<taan> burk, not really, (top: 0.69, 0.25, 0.13), setup is dual p4 2.8, video 5200 nvidia
<kitche> Angela_80085: yes if you read the topic it says up there also
<x-r00t-x> hello i just installed codecs right now .but its wont work
<x-r00t-x> need help
<misterph3r> kitche: No, where can I find this file?
<Angela_80085> oh! sorry, thanks kitche  :)
<Angela_80085>  /topic
<the_burk> taan weird.. did any changes recently ?? or has it been that way all the time?
<kitche> misterph3r: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<droidman> hi everyone, can someone please help me installing an ati mobility x1600 ??
<x-r00t-x> Totem could not play 'file:///media/hda7/videos/avril lavigne - my happy ending.mpg'.
<SpacePuppy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<x-r00t-x> any idea? i installed codecs
<sgorilla80> are any of the us servers down for apt?
<taan> been like that since start, just starting to drive me more latelly
<adam> yes...when I run games with the nonXgl script the games run at full speed...problem is the nonXgl script causes games to run with no window borders so I can't move the window around
<Angela_80085> cool, I will just wait, thanks kitche  :)
<sgorilla80> im not able to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<droidman> thanks
<taan> burk, also noticable performance & quality difference when running vlc vs. win32 setup
<rance1> sgorilla80: the us mirrors are down
<sgorilla80> 146.137.96.15
<sgorilla80> rance1: are there backup mirrors for us?
<kitche> !topic|sgorilla80
<ubotu> sgorilla80: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<the_burk> taan, how much ram?
<sgorilla80> how much bandwidth do the us mirrors use?
<rance1> I dont think so, you could edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change the mirrors to uk or something like that
<taan> burk, dont recall, either 2 or 4 gb
<the_burk> sgorilla80, .. right now.. none.. :P
<the_burk> taan, checked the logs for xorg?
<kitche> sgorilla80: all the mirrors are the same pretty much
<tiptip> littie question, when i write "glxinfo | grep rendering" it doesnt do anything just moving to the next line (same as pressing enter). does it mean i have a proglem with my video driver ?
<sgorilla80> im going to use the canadians
<rance1> just the timing of the sync so they all could be slightly different
<sgorilla80> there servers are usually fast in the us
<sgorilla80> *their
<taan> burk, yes, i dont see anything that stands out, no big EE or something like that
<Rug> Howdy all
<sgorilla80> is there information on the web of why they went down?
<adam> and after installing the compiz update running "glxinfo | grep rendering" reports that there is no direct rendering...what happened
<rance1> if they are all down, its got to be a round-robin dns problem of some kind
<kitche> sgorilla80: probably not but there has been a huge DoS attack on the internet
<rance1> or a DoS attack
<sharkiezz> hey does anyone know the webpage that gives you details on how to install ubuntu from a usb hard drive?
<the_burk> taan: try to do gksudo  in terminal .. any errors?
<bimberi> sharkiezz: it's linked from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<sharkiezz> thanks you
<taan> burk, ok will try, need to re-enable fade, i disabled it as it was too annoying to wait
<sharkiezz> thats what i needed to know
<sharkiezz> i lost that bookmark
<yakumo> hello i install clamav an i always get this meesage every time i install something...E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<yakumo> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<adam> so has anybody else's video configurtion screwed up a little since yesterdays compiz update or was it just me it seems like
<taan> burk, no messages printed
<x-r00t-x> i am looking for help .
<taan> how do i check if  "kernel framebuffer device interface" is activated?
<the_burk> taan running edgy or dapper?
<taan> dapper
<adam> what might be wrong when nvidia drivers are installed and xgl is working but direct rendering is reported not working
<RobNyc> us.archive.ubuntu.com is down ?
<ciscosurfer> Hello!  Need some help.  How can I get a Marvell Yukon 88E8056 Gigabit Ethernet Controller working?
<bruenig> RobNyc, yes
<crimsun> RobNyc: topic.
<RobNyc> thanks so what can i use in backup ?
<crimsun> (I love it when people just. don't. read.)
<haxality> hello
<bruenig> RobNyc, sudo sed -i 's/us./ca./g' /etc/apt/sources.list, changes it to canadian mirrors
<Xenguy> Help - I cloned my hard-drive to a 2nd larger one, but GRUB won't boot off the new drive now
<taan> another symptom: when browsing applications menu, i can see it loading up the icons for the menu items. takes about .5 sec to load up all icons for "Accessories"menu item
<RobNyc> bruenig, ty very much
<haxality> I was wondering if anyone knows any good tutorials for encrypting my home folder without destroying the data in i
<haxality> t
<sc4ttrdbrain> Anyone, how to enable hyperthreading? dmesg told me hyperthreading is disabled(but myprocessor have this function and enabled by default in windows)
<the_burk> taan: has to check that out..
<ciscosurfer> How can I get a Marvell Yukon 88E8056 Gigabit Ethernet Controller working?
<Rug> sc4ttrdbrain: what kernel do you have installed?
<ajcates> i can
<tiptip> when i write "glxinfo | grep rendering" it doesnt do anything just moving to the next line (same as pressing enter). does it mean i have a proglem with my video driver ?
<ChrisBradley> ok go...I'm downloading the 64 bit desktop disc to go with the 64 bit server
<kitche> tiptip: does glixinfo do anything?
<haxality> tiptip: it means 'grep' didn't find anything matching the keyword
<ajcates> can't get gnome to load, it just sits there at a tan screen, with a mouse
<sc4ttrdbrain> sorry im not in ubuntu, but it was server edition dapper
<Xenguy> I followed instructions that were supposed to install GRUB on to the new drive, but something is not working - the drive won't boot
<taan> burk, "taan: has to check that out.." ... what do u mean?
<Xenguy> Does anyone know GRUB well enough to help me fix this?
<sc4ttrdbrain> Rug  sorry im not in ubuntu right now, but it was server edition dapper
<adam> why does glxinfo report my vendor string as SGI instead of nvidia...and how can I fix that
<Rug> sc4ttrdbrain: #1) include the persons name you are talking to.  #2) that doesn't matter.  #3) to find out type:  uname -r at the console.
<tiptip> Haxality , here : https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html  they wrote it sould write "ok"
<the_burk> taan, i need to check howto check the framebuffer... but what drivers are you using nvidias or nv?
<taan> nvidia
<the_burk> taan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<lucas9000> anyone using 32 bit opera on edgy 6.10 amd64?
<noelferreira> how can i change a partition permissions?
<rance1> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ciscosurfer> How can I get a Marvell Yukon 88E8056 Gigabit Ethernet Controller working?
<Rug> sc4ttrdbrain: You need to install the kernel that matches your CPU to get it to work
<jevangelo> why does add/remove... say that it's not authenticated
<sc4ttrdbrain> Rug:  sorry,as i told u before, im on windows now(ubuntu is at home), the kernel is 2.6.17 (maybe)
<jevangelo> it wont allow me to install anything anymore
<taan> burk, that page only says howto install it, i want to confirm wheather or not it (direct fb) is working correctly
<the_burk> taan: more orless do an sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg mark the nvidia and check the frameburrer
<Rug> sc4ttrdbrain: ok, install the right kernel & everything will be fine
<sc4ttrdbrain> Rug: :so what to do , coz im sure i have the right kernel
<jspiro> hi all, what is the usual procedure for creating PDF files from Ubuntu apps?
<lucas9000> i installed opera, but when i click on it in applications>internet nothing happens...any suggestions?
<Rug> sc4ttrdbrain: one sec.  Let me check
<Lupper> is anyone else having trouble accessing us.archive.ubuntu.com?  it seems to be down
<ciscosurfer> Lupper: it is
<jspiro> lucas9000, use firefox or konqueror :)
<kitche> lucas9000: try starting it from command line
<Lupper> ciscosurfer: thanks.  any ETA on when it's gonna be back up?
<the_burk> taan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure the use kernel framebuffer is marked
<ciscosurfer> Lupper: change to a different mirror or simply delete the "us." part
<ciscosurfer> Lupper: no clue
<lucas9000> jspiro: i usually use firefox, but i'm trying out opera to see if flash will actually work :)
<jspiro> lucas9000, so just ask for help on fixing flash.
<lucas9000> kitche: i'm enough of a n00b to not know how to do that
<taan> ok, gonna try that now
<Lupper> ciscosurfer: so i can just change my sources.list and synaptic should pull down the package i need?
<Rug> sc4ttrdbrain: do:  sudo apt-cache search 2.6.15-27-686  that will show you the kernel you need.
<kitche> lucas9000: open up a console and type opera should output the error
<misterph3r> How come I don't have an xorg.conf file? :[
<lucas9000> kitche: ok will do brb
<ciscosurfer> Lupper: yes.  you might find this page handy: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Lupper> ciscosurfer: thanks
<bimberi> misterph3r: where are you looking?
<ciscosurfer> Lupper: sure
<sc4ttrdbrain> Rug: what do you mean  the right kernel, its the default kernel from ubuntu(i think).Ok i ll try that when i get to ubuntu, but is there any config file sor sumthing?
<misterph3r> bimberi: /etc/X11/
<lucas9000> kitche: here's what i got: ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<lucas9000> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<lucas9000> /usr/lib/opera/9.02-20060919.6/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ciscosurfer> Does anyone know how can I get a Marvell Yukon 88E8056 Gigabit Ethernet Controller working?
<Dial_tone> is there any sort of gnome macro recorder applet? where I can use a few keystrokes to type an address or something?
<kitche> !paste|lucas9000
<ubotu> lucas9000: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitche> lucas9000: your missing some dependencies
<Rug> sc4ttrdbrain: nope, just install the correct kernel for your hardware and HT should/will work for you.  Nothing else to edit
<lucas9000> i will use pastebin next time sorry about that
<sc4ttrdbrain> Rug: :thenks
<ArrenLex> ciscosurfer: It wasn't automatically detected at install? That is surprising.
<Rug> sc4ttrdbrain: np
<bimberi> misterph3r: that's the right place, sorry no idea
<sycho> Anyone know is how I can set Pan Newsreader up to download (save attachments) more then 1 file at a time?
<lucas9000> kitche: do i just look for the ones mentioned in the error message in synaptic?
<misterph3r> bimberi: Alright, thanks.
<g0tw00d> is it possible to install ssh server?  I have tried apt-get install openssh-server, which is what I was told.....
<bimberi> misterph3r: what version of Ubuntu?
<ciscosurfer> I'm asking for a friend who is having this problem....coincidentally, I also have this NIC but I use another one that's installed b/c it works insead of the Marvel one
<g0tw00d> it says it isnt avaiable
<misterph3r> How can I check if Ubuntu was installed properely?
<kitche> lucas9000: yes the libjvm is for java
<bimberi> g0tw00d: put your sources.list on a pastebin
<ciscosurfer> ArrenLex: I'm asking for a friend who is having this problem....coincidentally, I also have this NIC but I use another one that's installed b/c it works insead of the Marvel one
<g0tw00d> and list openssh-client and ssh-askpass-gnome
<taan> burk, should i include v4l module ?
<misterph3r> bimberi: I'm not sure, how can I check?
<lucas9000> kitche: ok i will try that brb...thanks
<ethos> Can anybody tell me how I would go about applying this patch? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/S3switch#Bugs.2FCaveats
<ciscosurfer> ArronLex: and no, it doesn't get recognized.  This is also a problem in some other distros I've heard
<bimberi> !version | misterph3r
<ubotu> misterph3r: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<ArrenLex> ciscosurfer: I have a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller and it WorksForMe(tm).
<ciscosurfer> ArronLex: really.  that's interesting.
<the_burk> taan if your not using any video camcorders or something.. you should probably not need it..
<jspiro> anyone here can walk misterph3r thru the use of cruft(1)?
<x-r00t-x> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<misterph3r> Release is 4.10
<kitche> misterph3r: you mean 6.10?
<bimberi> misterph3r: you have warty, which used xfree86 and not xorg
<bimberi> *uses
<jevangelo> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<bimberi> :)
<lucas9000> kitche: can't find libjvm.so in synaptic
<jevangelo> i cant install anything
<taan> burk, i though it is used for output of video, for vlc, no?
<the_burk> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ciscosurfer> ArrenLex: It's been a while since I've tried using the Marvell NIC so maybe it'll work now...I'll tell my friend to give it go again.
<jspiro> misterph3r, is your computer messed up?
<kitche> !java|lucas9000
<ubotu> lucas9000: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mash> jevangelo: is it ok to use archive.ubuntu.com instead?
<misterph3r> bimbri: I can't get 6.10 to install I get a dbus error.
<kitche> lucas9000: you want sun-java5-jre
<jspiro> misterph3r, which error?
<kitche> jevangelo: yeah we know it's even in the topic
<jevangelo> oh
<lucas9000> kitche: i already have that installed
<noelferreira> hi people hi want to mount a partition with permissons for all users
<jevangelo> i thought something was wrong with my box
<mash> kitche: is it ok to use archive.ubuntu.com instead?
<noelferreira> how can i do that?
<bimberi> misterph3r: have you tried the alternate CD?
<Moosejaw> hi all
<jspiro> hi all, what is the usual procedure for creating PDF files from Ubuntu apps?
<Moosejaw> i am so happy i switched from windows to ubuntu!!!
<kitche> mash: yeah or use ca.archieve.ubuntu.com
<ciscosurfer> ArrenLex: actually mine is a  Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8050 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 17)
<mash> thanks.
<misterph3r> jspiro: It usally just freezes, let me look.
<KeeganX> If I use another repo will it work in automatix?
<Wonderl00t> Hello everyone! a silly question from a 'nix n00b, where do i find the binaries or executables for installed packages?
<Moosejaw> can anyone tell me if my laptop gfx card, radeon x1400 works with compiz/xgl?
<jevangelo> i went from gentoo to ubuntu
<ArrenLex> ciscosurfer: *shrug* I guess I just got lucky.
<misterph3r> bimberi: The alternate is a live CD. Is it possible to just upgrade to 6.10.
<ArrenLex> jevangelo: Good choice. Life is too short to run gentoo.
<cwmajors> Keegan - you won't get support for automatix here...
<jspiro> Moosejaw, which package?
<jevangelo> hah
<jspiro> oops
<jspiro> Wonderl00t, which package?
<strabes>  Moosejaw:  yes x1400 works with XGL, not AIGLX
* taan restarting X, would be nice if it did not kill the apps in the session
<Moosejaw> hrm...
<mash> i have had problems with stability of x since my upgrade to edgy eft
<ciscosurfer> ArrenLex: I'm checking some pages on the Net right now to confirm that this is actually a problem people are having
<jevangelo> unless you just absolutely love to spend your free time compiling source
<Moosejaw> i tried setting up the xgl
<g0tw00d> bimberi: pastebin seems to be down
<strabes>  Moosejaw:  I would recommend using BERYL though
<Moosejaw> but dont think i didt it right
<Moosejaw> ahh
<strabes> Moosejaw: wiki.beryl-project.org
<Moosejaw> i also tried beryl...but is it an alternative to gnome?
<mash> was totally stable under drake.  now i get unexplained crashes (seemingly random).  keyboard, mouse both dead.
<kitche> Moosejaw: beryl is an alternative to compiz
<Moosejaw> ok...
<Moosejaw> it seems when i tried to choose beryl, it didnt work
<strabes> Moosejaw: no, it's the newer _better_ fork of compiz
<jspiro> mash, so don't use edgy :)
<bimberi> misterph3r: it would be better to install 6.10 from scratch, using its alternate cd which has the text-mode installer
<Moosejaw> so i will try to reinstall i guess
<strabes> Moosejaw: then you didn't do it correctly :)
<mash> jspiro: is there any easy retreat?
<strabes> Moosejaw: glad to hear it
<bimberi> g0tw00d: how about pastebin.ca
<bimberi> ?
<g0tw00d> let me check
<kitche> strabes: well in reality its the only fork of compiz to have existed so far :)
<jspiro> mash, a reinstall takes 15 to 60 min. Or ask for help diagnosing the problem.
<Moosejaw> thanks guys
<jspiro> Wonderl00t, which package?
<Moosejaw> where is the best tutorial for beryl and my card?
<the_burk> taan: i use vlc and no v4l
<strabes> kitche: yeah i know, i meant it's a fork of compiz and it's better
<Wonderl00t> jspiro: audacity
<lucas9000> i guess i'll try to get flash working in firefox...thanks guys
<jspiro> Wonderl00t, dpkg -L audacity
<strabes> Moosejaw: wiki.beryl-project.org
<jspiro> Wonderl00t, but why do you want to know?
<Wonderl00t> jspiro: thanks
<mash> jspiro: help diagnosing?  thanks.  what would be useful info to share?
<strabes> Moosejaw: also, the only driver that supports the x1400 is FGLRX
<once375ml> join #ubuntu-cn
<Moosejaw> strabes thanks for all your help
<jevangelo> are there any mirrors for the us repositories
<g0tw00d> bimberi: pastebin.ca/266432
<jspiro> mash, dunno. tell the channel all your symptoms
<jevangelo> or is there just that one
<Moosejaw> hrm...
<strabes> Moosejaw: np that's what i'm here for
<Moosejaw> ok
<Wonderl00t> im a musician experimenting with linux audio and using rosegarden. i need to set audacity as the "audio" editor
<misterph3r> bimberi: Thanks.
<Moosejaw> what does the driver thing mean?
<kitche> jevangelo: all the mirrors are the same actually
<Moosejaw> dont change drivers?
<Wonderl00t> jspiro: im a musician experimenting with linux audio and using rosegarden. i need to set audacity as the "audio" editor
<KeeganX> So is ca.archive.ubuntu.com just the same as the us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<x-r00t-x> is GStreamer codecs are good ???
<Rug> jevangelo: just change it to archive.  (remove the us. )
<kitche> jevangelo: so use ca.archieve.ubuntu.com or the main one
<strabes> x-r00t-x: yes they're good
<jevangelo> its ok
<jspiro> Wonderl00t, dunno. try asking the whole channel again, or try http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<jspiro> all, what is the usual procedure for creating PDF files from Ubuntu apps?
<ArrenLex> KeeganX: It's a different mirror for the same content.
<Rug> jspiro: what apps?
<mash> Any tips for this:  I have occasional, random freezes in edgy eft.   mouse and keyboard go dead, can't use alt-ctrl-backspace to  restart xwindows, can't use alt-ctrl-delete to reboot, with some of the crashes, can't ssh in from another box on the home network ("Host down").
<ethos> Can anybody tell me how I would go about applying this patch? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/S3switch#Bugs.2FCaveats
<strabes> jspiro: openoffice writer has that capability built in
<jspiro> Rug, Dia for example
<KeeganX> Right on, as long as it's the same stuff I'm fine with it
<noelferreira> hi people
<Moosejaw> strabes: so i should keep the current driver i am using?
<x-r00t-x> thank you strabes but what about the sound quality ?
<Wonderl00t> thanks jspiro
<bimberi> g0tw00d: looks ok.  have you done a 'sudo apt-get update' recently?
<mash> Can't identify a precipitating condition or  incident.  Just crash.
<g0tw00d> nope
<noelferreira> hi want to mount an ext3 partition with permissons for all users. how i do that?
<malt> anyone here use a D LINK router? I run a ubuntu server, and my router finally died so i got a d link, and when i go to status the release and renew is blanked out why?
<strabes> Moosejaw: if that driver is fglrx, yes. if not then you should install fglrx, it's really easy to do. see this link for how to do it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jspiro> mash, dunno. try asking again in 2 min, or try www.ubuntuforums.org
<cwmajors> jspiro : I think cups-pdf is the package you want to install.
<Rug> jspiro: 2 methods:  select the "create pdf" in the print menu.  or print to PostScript and then convert it.
<strabes> x-r00t-x: good as far as I can tell
<jspiro> cwmajors, ok thanks
<Moosejaw> i have the fglrx installed already
<fiendskull9> HELLO
<Rug> fiendskull9: stop yelling
<g0tw00d> bimberi:i get a bunch of errors want an output?
<adam> please...nobody seems to want to help me...ever since compiz updated yesterday 3d performance has been slow and direct rendering is being reported not on...Nvidia drivers and XGL/Compiz are correctly installed...but the glxinfo reports my vendor string is now SGI...what's wrong??
<fiendskull9> my ubuntu-server install is having problems
<jspiro> fiendskull9, hello, please don't use all caps
<strabes> x-r00t-x: i don't have a hi-def sound card anyway so it doesn't matter
<ArrenLex> Moosejaw: fglrx is notoriously buggy. It may be causing your freezes.
<fiendskull9> sorry, my caps lock was on
<fiendskull9> anyway
<Moosejaw> so should i install xgl or aiglx?
<x-r00t-x> strabes,  thank you dude :P
<strabes> ArrenLex: he has an X1400 he has no choice
<Rug> Moosejaw: no
<strabes> x-r00t-x: np
<Moosejaw> i dont have freezes.
<fiendskull9> ive checked my resolv.conf, and messed with ifconfig
<fiendskull9> but i my server wont resolve any hosts
<mash> I am fully up to date, etc.  I have looked at /var/log/messages, etc.  The only cluse is "ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?" may appear in Xorg.0.log shortly before the crashes.  What does that line mean?
<kitche> adam: if it says sGI then your not using the nvidia drivers
<ArrenLex> Moosejaw: wait, mixed up to conversations, ignore me :)
<tim167> what's the unix command for "copy every file in a folder+subfolders if it has a certain extention" ?
<ArrenLex> Sorry.
<adam> well then what's the correct tutorial to RE-install nvidia drivers under edgy...there seems to be too many conflicting tutorials
<cwmajors> OK, I am having trouble getting Ubuntu to run on my main system (it
<x-r00t-x> strabes,  can you check this site for me . http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php?action=download
<Moosejaw> np
<ArrenLex> to -> two
<x-r00t-x> strabes,  i just wanna make sure its works or not :-S
<Moosejaw> So with fglrx should I install xgl or aiglx?
<kitche> adam: just do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable then restart X/XGL
<Rug> tim167: cp *.abc /path/to/send
<noelferreira> please help! i want to mount a ext3 partition with pemissions for all users. HOW?
<adam> kitche I've tried that it does nothing
<kitche> Moosejaw: with fglrx only xgl will support it
<ArrenLex> noelferreria: how are you trying to mount it right now?
<strabes> Moosejaw: you have to use XGL
<Moosejaw> ok
<Moosejaw> thanks guys
<strabes> x-r00t-x: the site appears for me
<jspiro> tim167, find . -iname '*.abc' -exec cp {} /folder \;
<Moosejaw> ill be back after im done
<x-r00t-x> strabes,  tnx :P
<cwmajors> ...is running fine on another, so I'm familiar with it.) The system that will not run from the live CD is a AMD 3500+ cpu with nvidia 6600's in sli mode. any help?
<AngryElf> so, I installed beryl and xserver-xgl and it was working all fine and dandy and after a reboot I now can't get into my old gnome session, any ideas?
<tim167> jspiro, Rug: thanks ill try those
<ethos> Can anybody tell me how I would go about applying this patch? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/S3switch#Bugs.2FCaveats   |  Or at least point me in the right direction?
<jspiro> tim167, if it fails, ask us here or ask channel #bash
<g0tw00d> bimberi: pastebin.ca/266435
<taan> burk, well hard to tell, menus seem a bit snappier, gksudo is faster but now has annoying screen reflash. the test program still maxes out at 68 fps, win32 maxed at 200... so something is fishy still
<ethos> Do I need to compile something?
<moiqou> what is the command for seeing what dependencies a program haves for it to be able to execute? I have forgot...
<bimberi> g0tw00d: yuk, i've seen those "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" messages a few times.  Sometimes running it again fixes it
<adam> kitche I just tried it again I ran that command with the enable option and restarted x and still it's reporting SGI
<adam> it was all working before the compiz update yesterday
<taan> burk, resizing of windows under vmware still seems faster that on the host :(
<cwmajors> Let me try again since I can't type: I am having trouble getting the Live CD to work on one of my computers. I get the orange "pong" bar for a while, then nothing but a flashing cursor at top left. Can anyone help troubleshoot this with me?
<degantyll> taan, what window manager?
<noelferreira> please help! i want to mount a ext3 partition with pemissions for all users. HOW?
<nu> hey guys. i have php installed, but when i open a php script i made, it doesnt work
<noelferreira> please help! i want to mount a ext3 partition with pemissions for all users. HOW?
<degantyll> taan, what Graphics card and drier
<degantyll> driver
<noelferreira> please help! i want to mount a ext3 partition with pemissions for all users. HOW?
<Firefishe> noelferreira: once is quite enough
<nu> !php
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<degantyll> that's enough for me to /ignore him
<taan> degantyll, default gnome wm, card 5200 nvidia, using nvidia driver
<tritio> Chavez winner
<xarq> how do I change my keymap to dvorak? loadkeys dvorak.map (from /usr/share doesn't appear to change the keymap even though it doesn't report any errors)
<degantyll> taan, check  glxinfo | grep direct
<taan> direct rendering: Yes
<degantyll> hmm
<taan> degantyll, does gtk sync to video refresh?
<degantyll> how are you measuring FPS?
<degantyll> taan, it might, try a game
<adam> argh why is SGI still being reported as my vendor string
<degantyll> taan, your driver is correctly configured
<taan> degantyll, i wrote a small gtk test
<taan> can paste it somewhere
<noelferreira> please help! i want to mount a ext3 partition with pemissions for all users. HOW?
<degantyll> taan, no don't bother, I'm no coder
<noelferreira> sorry Firefishe
<noelferreira> can you help me
<noelferreira> ?
<degantyll> taan, just a year and a half linux user
<Moodles> I'm using EXT3 on all my harddrives. What commands should I be using to do a scan of the filesystem (fsck I think) and to scan the entire harddrive itself (i dont know what to use) ?
<noelferreira> i thought i was disconected
<taan> driver config, is default, just did a dpkg reconfigure
<degantyll> Moodles, first of all, the root filesystem must be checked offline, and all the others must be checked umounted
<jspiro> Moodles, use fsck -a when unmounted
<jspiro> for more info http://wikipedia.org/wiki/fsck
<degantyll> taan, try Option "RenderAccel" "true" on Xorg.conf
<degantyll> this one: Option      "RenderAccel" "true"
<jspiro> noelferreira, if nobody helps you, try www.google.com or www.ubuntuforums.org or http://help.ubuntu.com
<taan> degantyll, i noticed that vlc performance is slow and image quality is not as good, does that give a hint ?
<noelferreira> of course i tried it before jspiro
<jspiro> noelferreira, try the forums.
<jspiro> search them i guess.
<cwmajors> Could someone help me troubleshoot why the live CD fails to boot up Ubuntu on one of my computers?
<taan> degantyll, Option      "RenderAccel" "true", which section does go to?
<degantyll> taan, oh yeah sorry, under Section "Device"
<taan> ok, let me check, xorg.log before i rekill x
<degantyll> allright
<Yggdrasil> can somone tell me how to manual start hald ? /etc/init.d/hald start ?
<TSWoodV> ETA for US repos back online?
<kitche> TSWoodV: no
<TSWoodV> What happened?  DDOS? Crash?
<jspiro> someone should redirect the DNS entry.
<Moodles> jspiro degantyll: how do I do a physical scan for errors on the harddrive itself?
<jspiro> Moodles, badblocks
<taan> got warnings about pointer device that i dont have (dpkg added it) and this one: (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseFBDev" is not used
<kitche> jspiro: why it will take hours to get to everyone
<degantyll> Moodles, run fsck with the -c options
<TSWoodV> jspiro, that would have been nice.
<DPackrat> Is there a reason why multimedia keys work in Totem but not in xmms?
<jspiro> kitche, but that's better than nothing :)
<degantyll> taan, try commenting it
<degantyll> Moodles, run badblock from fsck.ext3 with the parameter -c. Running badblocks standalone is not recommended if you don't know what you are doing
<degantyll> (says in the manual)
<degantyll> man fsck.ext3 and man badblocks
<jspiro> Moodles, what degantyll said
<taan> is there way to kill X without killing the apps in the session ?
<kitche> taan: not really
<degantyll> taan, hm you could try Xnest but I don't know if it'd apply the new setting fully
<taan> yeah, i thought so, just thought i check
* taan restarting x
<nostradaemons> it does not works :)
<Vodan> Hey guys, when i try to boot from the live cd I get a garbled box when the gui opens, so I installed from the alternative cd, and when it boots up I get the same exact thing, here's a pic  http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/2395/imgp1478vt2.jpg
<minerale> how do I run .desktop files  from the command line ?
<kitche> Vodan: you have to configure X
<nu> Anyone have time to help me with php/apache?
<Vodan> sorry, i'm a windows whore, how would I go about this?
<SuperQ> Vodan: what video card do you have?
<Vodan> 7800gt
<SuperQ> Vodan: nvidia?
<mash> OK, I am looking for other people who have had random freezes, crashes, of X using ubuntu.  For example, I think that this comment https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/30447/comments/97 is in the wrong place.  It's actually the problem I'm having.
<Vodan> yeah
<kitche> Vodan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then input your user password and hit enter
<Yggdrasil> anyone know how to get this hald restarted ? something messed heree.
<SuperQ> kitche: no
<mash> Is there any point in reinstalling X?  Again, my problem is random crashes after some period of use.
<SuperQ> kitche: he probably needs nvidia-glx
<Moodles> degantyll: to take the root filesystem offline, I'm guessing I can't use recovery mode from grub boot.. i need to boot from a linux cd with the tools?
<SuperQ> Vodan: one sec, let me get you a howto
<kitche> SuperQ: umm why it will work with nv driver
<Vodan> SuperQ: k, thanks
<degantyll> Moodles, you are right
<nostradaemons> yo guys, my ubuntu crashes after I ctrl+alt+backspace my X server, any ideas?
<SuperQ> kitche: because nv sucks ;)
<GenNMX> mash: Sure, if you want more random crashes, hehe. Anyway, I'd look at hardware. Get the Ultimate Boot CD and run some hardware tests -- memory and hardrive at least.
<jspiro> nostradaemons, don't press c+a+bksp :)
<nostradaemons> jspiro, tho the same, but it just caucht my attention :)
<Vodan> SuperQ: thanks
<Yggdrasil> nostradaemons  is it an intel ?
<mash> GenNMX: thanks for the advice.  what should i be looking for?  again, this problem developed after i went from dapper to edgy.  i had a totally stable dapper.
<nostradaemons> s/caucht/caught
<nostradaemons> yep
<jspiro> nostradaemons, if you find the cause, feel free to file a bug report. :)
<nostradaemons> toshiba notebook, intel video
<GenNMX> mash: Did it happen immediatly after Edgy?
<b0ss_> if i type something in nano how would i save like i wanted to edit the source.list how would i save it
<b0ss_> need to as repos
<mash> yes, it started within a day or two of the edgy install.
* nostradaemons would kill the X to get the error lines if needed
<lucas9000> ok i'm trying to get flash to work with firefox 2 on edgy 6.10 amd64
<Yggdrasil> nostradaemons i have the same problem with my laptop and its actualy a driver issue
<lucas9000> i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35241/
<nostradaemons> toshiba?
<GenNMX> mash: Then I would say it has something to do with Edgy. Do you have a seperate home partition? Might be faster just to install Edgy from scratch.
<kitche> SuperQ: I just looked at the image nad it does seem like a driver issue but nv should have worked fine
<Yggdrasil> i bet you can replicate it by doing ctrl-alt -f1
<nostradaemons> Yggdrasil, toshiba  notebook?
<taan> is there option to make glxgears to print FPS?
<kitche> lucas9000: well flash doesn't work on x86_64 system
<mash> GenNMX: I can backup to external HD, then reinstall.  you think not much hope for a fix on the current system?  I have been trhough lots of logs.
<SuperQ> taan: it used to, I don't know why it doesn't anymore
<timm_> what is your name
<kitche> taan: you need to use a switch to do it
<cwmajors> mash - I have seen the same thing as you're reporting- random crashes after upgrading from dapper->edgy. They seem to have stopped after a couple of days, though- I've been stable for a week now. YMMV.
<nostradaemons> Yggdrasil, ctrl-alt-f1 wont crash my x
<lucas9000> kitche: i was following these instructions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290785&highlight=flash+edgy+64
<blameless> taan: glxgears -printfps
<Yggdrasil> no
<Yggdrasil> nostradaemons do it a few times and the back into f8
<SuperQ> blameless: oh.. thanks!
* nostradaemons trying for fun
<Vodan> ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't even do anything super
<Yggdrasil> because i can make mine crash safter switchen around fora bit.
<taan> blameless, that works !!! wonder why it does not say it in the inline help
<SuperQ> Vodan: oh.. weird
<mash> cwmajors:  please tell me more.  are there any sites that discuss the problem?
<blameless> SuperQ: i think it doesn't do it anymore as they don't want it used as a benchmark
<SuperQ> Vodan: you will have to boot to recovery mode then
<Yggdrasil> well its switching it beetween x and console mode , i htink thats where the problem is
<SuperQ> blameless: yea
<nostradaemons> no no
<Vodan> which is in grub right?
<Yggdrasil> nonono
<mash> the randomness makes it really hard to track down.
<Yggdrasil> ok then i dont know
<SuperQ> Vodan: correct
<Vodan> k brb
<SuperQ> Vodan: oh..
<cwmajors> Not that I found. I couldn't find a way to report it other than " hay my computer crashes sometimes when I do stuff", so I didn't report it. :)
<SuperQ> Vodan: you can just type exit after running those two commands
<taan> so glxgears give me 108.391 FPS for fullscreen (1680x1050), is that good/bad/ok performance-wise?
<lucas9000> kitche: are you saying there's no way to get flash working on a 64-bit os?
<kitche> taan: well considering that glxgears usn't a benchmark
<blameless> taan: resolution shouldn't matter too much.  glxgears should be in a static window
<mash> the crashes got pretty frequent this afternoon, T+1 week after the edgy install.  I switched to KDE and have had zero crashes in the past four hours.
<kitche> lucas9000: well you have to have a multilib system
<SuperQ> lucas9000: there are ways
<stelt> anybody here experience with multiple monitors?
<mash> I don't mind staying with kde (i slightly prefer gnome)
<SuperQ> lucas9000: but mostly a pain in the ass to setup
<SuperQ> lucas9000: #1: install 32bit firefox
<blameless> taan: that said, that would seem to be a bit slow
<lucas9000> superq: yeah i'm finding that out
<mash> yes, i can help with multiple monitors if you are using nvidia.
<taan> blameless what do you mean static window?
<SuperQ> lucas9000: #2: install the 64-32bit firefox wrapper module
<mash> stelt?
<taan> blameless i can move and resize
<blameless> taan: oh yeah
<josue_> holA
<nostradaemons> just for the record, any bonnie expert in the house?
<blameless> taan: but if you change the size, we really wouldn't have a clue
<blameless> taan: for real benchmarking, i'd use ioquake3 assuming you own the game
<stelt> mash, a matrox dualhead card on AGP, plus some ancient PCI card
<lucas9000> superq: like this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<blameless> taan: what card is this?
<mash> stelt,  i may still be able to help
<mash> try the instructions at the following website.  i will get back in one minute after i check my email.
<taan> well, that's why i specified the size: full screen 1680x1050. card nvidia 5200 FX
<SuperQ> lucas9000: yea.. the firefox32 deb would work
<SuperQ> lucas9000: if you want 64bit firefox: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/
<blameless> taan: those cards tend to be a bit underpowered but if you're not planning on playing doom3 you're fine :)
<taan> 0000:03:03.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<blameless> yes, i have one of those in the computer i'm junking for christmas :)
<lucas9000> superq: isn't that what this is supposed to do? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290785&highlight=flash+edgy+64
<lucas9000> (meaning using nspluginwrapper)
<SuperQ> lucas9000: yea
<mash> stelt: these directions are from the nvidia website, but they are generic multiple monitor directions http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9742/README/appendix-p.html
<degantyll> heh
<degantyll> damn ISPs
<lucas9000> superq: maybe i'll just try the 32 bit firefox because i followed the instructions in that nspluginwrapper thread and it's not working
<degantyll> so taan did it work?
<mash> note: these are NOT TwinView (nVidia-specific) instructions.  these are generic multiple monitor instructions.
<Vodan> it tells me to put in my disk and press enter, but my disk is already in
<Moodles> I run fsck -a on a filesystem, yet it finishs straight away (250-320gb harddrives).. is it normal: "/dev/sdb1: clean, 2309/30539776 files, 56735192/61049000 blocks"
<lucas9000> how can i go back and basically "undo" the stuff that didn't turn out to work?
<SuperQ> lucas9000: yea.. I've never gotten nspluginwrapper to work either ;)
<SuperQ> lucas9000: but I havn't tried it in a year
<lucas9000> or is that even necessary?
<Vodan> super
<degantyll> Moodles, they are marked as clean, so the program skips them, try using -f to force it to check the filesystem even if marked clean
<SuperQ> lucas9000: just keep track of which packages you installed
<SuperQ> Vodan: yo
<taan> blameless, yeah, i know what u mean, though i'd like to  have this setup working for some time. (hey if you dont need the card, i could use another 5200 pci one)
<SuperQ> lucas9000: and apt-get --purge remove
<Vodan> it tells me to put in my cd, but its already in
<Moodles> degantyll: ah thanks
<SuperQ> Vodan: oh
<degantyll> Moodles, welcome :)
<SuperQ> Vodan: yea.. slightly anoying
<SuperQ> Vodan: you can remove the CD
<lucas9000> superq: so, for example, apt-get --purge remove nspluginwrapper ?
<SuperQ> Vodan: the problem is it's not auto-mounting in recovery mode
<blameless> taan: i believe its going to my future sister-in-law as she needs a machine heh
<SuperQ> lucas9000: yea
<Vodan> how do i mount it?
<taan> degantyll, seems an improvement, menu seems a bit snappier. though benchmack still shows the same
<SuperQ> Vodan: mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<lucas9000> ok thanks superq and kitche...back to the battle
<Vodan> thanks
<SuperQ> Vodan: the other option is to remove the CD from the sources.list
<Lovloss> Why is it that blender renders animations faster in xp than it does in Ubuntu? It takes forever :( And it says its allocating less memory towards the animation
<SuperQ> Vodan: and pull all updates from the internet
<taan> but hey, anybody want to run the benchmark (source is available, too, 1 page gtkmm)?
<invitado> hello everyone
<Vodan> i'd probably need to config my tcp/ip settings and stuff, so i'll takethe first route
<SuperQ> Vodan: you can "nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and put a # infront of the "deb cdrom://..." line
<Vodan> brb
<degantyll> taan, oh, try googling it
<SuperQ> Vodan: it should do that by default
<invitado> rigth
<taan> degantyll, sorry, googling what?
<invitado> hello !!!!
<SuperQ> invitado: HI!
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: I don't use blender so I am just generally troubleshooting but, Does Blender use the video card when rendering, and/or Do you have a Dual Core Processor?
<aciid_trojan> how do i install a C compiler on ubuntu server
<degantyll> taan, the perfomance issue
<stelt> mash, bookmarked it. I'll shall Google on "create device", probably meaning editing some conf file (i'm a Windows user)
<bimberi> aciid_trojan: install build-essential
<degantyll> taan, you should also try a game, see how it runs
<RancidLM> hey all a little off topic but i would like to use my monitor with my video game console and would like to have streaming video to a window... is a) there any delay time b) possible with a hauppauge capture card?
<Lovloss> Jordan_U not entirely sure, but it shouldnt matter. It rendered faster on my computer at work, and its a 20 gig, 250RAM computer with only a basic video card
<taan> deantyll, is it free ?
<bthornton> When I connect my external USB hard drive to my Ubuntu machine, it automagically mounts it (which is what I want)--but it mounts it read-only.  Where can I modify the default permissions for mounted USB devices?
<degantyll> taan, google is a search website. About the games, a free one would be gl-117
<x-r00t-x> strabes,  wow i installed those codecs
<x-r00t-x> and great sound :D
<x-r00t-x> sup SuperQ  :D
<aciid_trojan> bimberi: thank you
<blameless> taan: tenebrous is also free and uses the quake 3 engine
<SuperQ> x-r00t-x: surfing the web, digesting dinner
<Vodan> super, it installs the nvidia-glx, but when i tryp to enable the config, it says its not there, but if i do the apt-get for the glx again, it says its up to date
<SuperQ> Vodan: hrm
<strabes> x-r00t-x: sweet i'm glad
<Lovloss> perhaps i installed beryl incorrectly and its hurting my speed?
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: Whell it could if you use an ATI card ( horrible drivers ) or are using an Nvidia card without nvidea-glx, that is if Blender ises the video card when rendering.
* degantyll googles tenebrous
<Lovloss> im in nvidia, and i have invidia-glx
<craigbass1976> Is there a documet somewhere that explains how ubuntu handles the sudo, both in a command line and in the gui.  Coming from another linux, I'm kind of confused.  I'm not sure what's happening when I give another user priveledges in the GUI (modem, administrative, etc...)
<kitche> Vodan: you did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<SuperQ> Vodan: the config thing just updates the X config
<x-r00t-x> SuperQ, have fun dude :D
<Vodan> super: so should I try just booting up again?
<x-r00t-x> strabes,  :D
<SuperQ> Vodan: erm.. one sec
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: Having beryl period will reduce your speed
<kitche> !root|craigbass1976
<ubotu> craigbass1976: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: Especially if you use XGL, but even with AIGLX
<x-r00t-x> strabes,  i installed automatix . its sucks.
<romance> 
<taan> ok, thanks guys, especially blameless and degantyll, we'll have to continue this some other time
<Lovloss> just having it?
<romance> hi
<Lovloss> even if its off?
<x-r00t-x> i wont install those sucks 3rd paty software :)
<strabes> x-r00t-x: why does it suck? I've had no problems with it, but we're not supposed to offer support in this channel for it
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: No, not when it is off.
<romance> hi
<Lovloss> Well then. there you have it :<
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: Unless you use XGL in which case XGL can be running even when Beryl is not.
<Cas> !ko > romance
<romance> 
<degantyll> taan, allright
<Lovloss> Oh.! How do i find out :3
<Vodan> let me check
<SuperQ> ok
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: glxinfo | grep direct
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: If it says Direct rendering = no, you are still using XGL
<nu> i cannot run php files on my computer if my life depended on it
<Lovloss> nope im not :P
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: Also: ps aux | grep xgl
<SuperQ> nu: that sounds like a good thing ;)
<nu> SuperQ: =(
<x-r00t-x> strabes,  my internet is really slow .4Kb/s and to download codecs take my whole night and its didnt works
<x-r00t-x> @time dhaka
<x-r00t-x> whatever i gotta go sleep
<Ubugtu> Current time in Asia/Dhaka: December 04 2006, 09:58:52
<con-man> can someone give me the command for Xinerama?
<Lovloss> lovloss   8563  0.0  0.0   2796   748 pts/0    R+   21:58   0:00 grep xgl
<con-man> apt-get
<con-man> i dont know the repository
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: Then you are not running XGL
<Cas> Jordan_U, Lovloss: It's: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<bimberi> !xinerama | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Cas> or: grep Direct
<Jordan_U> Cas: sorry, thanks
<bimberi> con-man: hopefully that link has what you need
<Lovloss> Eep my cpu speed is  1595.674
<bruenig> j #politics
<Vodan> super:it says that the file doesn't exist
<SuperQ> Vodan: erk?
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: Do you have a dual core processor?
<SuperQ> Vodan: /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sc4ttrdbr4in> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<SuperQ> (case sensitive)
<Vodan> yeah i did grep -c3 nvidia /etc/x11/xorg.cfg
<SuperQ> no
<SuperQ> X11
<Vodan> bah
<Vodan> k
<Lovloss> no... im poor
<Vodan> brb
<SuperQ> heh!
<SuperQ> and conf, not cfg
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: I don't know then, is it only Blender that is slow?
<Vodan> i did conf
<Vodan> and now it just sits there
<Lovloss> seems to be
<Vodan> does nothing
<lucas9000> i downloaded a tar.gz file and i need to run the script (which is the unpacked file i guess)...how do i do that?
<Lovloss> qhhh i think cause im using an external
<Vodan> so much for "it just works" :(
<conreyt> anyone know how to fix this? java+azureus issue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35243/
<bruenig> lucas9000, you need to extract the tar.gz file
<bruenig> lucas9000, tar zxvf whatever.tar.gz
<sc4ttrdbr4in> lucas9000: :there should be README file inside it
<kitche> Vodan: does it look like a console or has it shwon the $ yet?
<Vodan> when i try to boot normally?
<Vodan> http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/2395/imgp1478vt2.jpg
<kitche> Vodan: after you ran the grep command but it should eb cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep nvidia
<SuperQ> kitche: I had him do that
<lucas9000> bruenig: ok i did that
<SuperQ> kitche: it's not in there
<Vodan> its just like blank
<Vodan> a blank line
<bruenig> lucas9000, ok, change into the directory, cd directory
<SuperQ> Vodan: it's not blank, the command I gave you was a search for text
<ArrenLex> I have lots of folders with .zip files in them. I want to take all these zip files and put them into one folder. Is there any magical way to do so?
<kitche> SuperQ: well he said he just did grep -c3 nvidia|/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SuperQ> oh
<SuperQ> -C
<SuperQ> like I said.. case matters
<stazich> hi, i am trying to change permissions of a file to have full access to it, what should i do? right now only apache has access i have been told
<bruenig> lucas9000, from there to "ls" to list the contents and there should be a README or something else to tip you off
<bruenig> s/to/do
<Vodan> k brb
<lucas9000> bruenig: ok i see
<lucas9000> readme has instructions
<cwmajors> Still need some help getting my 6.10 live CD to boot up. I'm using the F6 mode to remove quiet and splash and adding acpi=off (from a tip on the forum), and it looks like everything is great up until the time it should be showing me Gnome- then the screen blanks and I get nothing. I even chose "use safe graphics mode". What to do?
<lucas9000> bruenig: thanks...i'm still very new to this
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: Yup, easy actually, cp /wherever/*.zip /wherever you want them to go  :)
<moiqou> goodbye... good night...
<bruenig> !thanks | lucas9000
<ubotu> lucas9000: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kitche> SuperQ: but if he doesn't cat xorg.conf it won't even look for nvidia at least from my knowledge
<fbc> Is there anyway to view ASP pages with ubuntu????
<SuperQ> kitche: you don't need cat
<fbc> or firefox?
<SuperQ> kitche: grep [options]  PATTERN [FILE...] 
<bruenig> fbc, what is an ASP page?
<sc4ttrdbr4in> fbc: yes
<Vodan> its still a uh
<Vodan> blank
<SuperQ> Vodan: ok
<Rookie_> Active Server Page
<SuperQ> Vodan: one more option to grep
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Well, yes, that's obvious. The problem is, I have over a hundred of these folders.
<sc4ttrdbr4in> fbc: mod_mono through apache ;)
<SuperQ> Vodan: grep -i -C3 "nvidia" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vodan> k brb
<fbc> bruenig:  Well my bank page for one. I've changed my user agnet to IE6 in firefox, and my banks page stil won't load, so I guess I need a browser that can support ASP. Right?
<cwmajors> Nobody can help with my livecd problem? Any suggestion where to go?
<kitche> SuperQ: ah yeah that brings back the whole section my way only brings back one or two lines that's why I think i like cat better
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: Got it, sorry I misunderstood, you can still do it though with some bash scripting
<stelt> fbc, asp is server side
<Rookie_> ASP is microsofts answer on php
<SuperQ> kitche: I wanted the whole section
<kitche> SuperQ: at least I know you can do it that way now :)
<SuperQ> kitche: -C is for "context"
<fbc> stelt:  ahh..
<SuperQ> kitche: grep is your friend :)
<sc4ttrdbr4in> cwmajors: check the cd itself? maybe its broken (just like my case)
<fbc> Rookie_:  thanks.. for the explaination.
<drcode> hi all
<kitche> SuperQ: I use grep all the time but I usually do that cat way since I know what I m looking for usually
<drcode> I have qustion about pppconfig
<SuperQ> kitche: yea
<fbc> stelt:  So what can I try to run my banks page?
<Rookie_> with that i wanted to say - it dosent matter what browser ....
<drcode> I saw that there is option to dial from pon command?
<drcode> I can also use mgetty?
<drcode> what is better?
<sc4ttrdbr4in> fbc: :firefox should load just fien imo
<Vodan> still nothing
<SuperQ> kitche: I just wish ubuntu would default to nvidia binary drivers
<SuperQ> Vodan: well.. you're going to have to edit the file by hand then
<SuperQ> Vodan: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: I got it, no worries.
<Vodan> wasn't ubuntu supposed to "just work"
<fbc> sc4ttrdbr4in:  It won't it tells me I NEED IE6 OR netscape 7.1, and I've switched between both user agents , and no cigar..
<SuperQ> Vodan: yea, it is.. except for the bugs :)
<Pelo> SuperQ,  you forgot sudo first
<SuperQ> Pelo: he's booted in recovery mode
<kitche> Vodan: it does just work :) but sometiems there are bugs
<Pelo> ah
<Vodan> can you type everything now, so i can just do it at once
<SuperQ> Vodan: one sec
<Vodan> so i don't have to run between rooms
<SuperQ> heh
<Jordan_U> fbc: You can run IE6 in Linux with IE4linux
<SuperQ> yes.. one sec
<SuperQ> let me type it up
<fbc> Jordan_U:  thanks I'll try that..
<juyi> 
<noodles12> is there a linux alternative to Maple that uses similar syntax?
<mogorman> hi
<kitche> juyi?
<jrib> noodles12: maple runs on linux
<sc4ttrdbr4in> fbc: u may want this http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<mogorman> i installed ubuntu 6.10 on my mac mini ppc it seems to only boot into single user mode, i always have to manually push it to init 2
<mogorman> any ideas as to why
<mogorman> inittab is correct
<noodles12> jrib: the thing is i have a hw assignment due 2morrow and maple is only on school computers. I need to run my code to amke sure the syntax goes through and if it works
<Vodan> ok
<Vodan> let me go try
<Vodan> first, yea i know
<tIgErStYLe> hello .. .any girl spaeak spanish
<tIgErStYLe> hello .. .any girl speak spanish
<jrib> !offtopic | tIgErStYLe
<ubotu> tIgErStYLe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> noodles12: hmm, I doubt there is anything that uses the same exact syntax.  Maybe you can ssh to a school computer and run it from the command line?  I don't mind running the file once on here if you put it up on pastebin
<degantyll> tIgErStYLe, creo que te equivocaste de lugar para tratar de ligar
<degantyll> tIgErStYLe, hay muchisismos mas canales en esta red donde puedes buscar gente, aqui es el canal de soporte de una distribucin de Linux
<jrib> degantyll: thank you
<degantyll> jrib, welcome
<noodles12> jrib: i appreciate it. if i finsih the code sometime soon i'll surely take you up on your offer =). and i also don't know how to ssh to my schools computer and am unsure if they support it.
<jrib> noodles12: university or high school?
<mogorman> nevermind it was bug in yaboot.conf
<noodles12> university
<jrib> noodles12: your math department probably has something setup, just approach your professor about it
<jrib> (this doesn't help you today of course :))
<turd125> hello
<turd125> i was wondering if someone could tell me where connect to server mounts the server
<madman91> hey guys
<turd125> i dont think anyone in here can talk
<turd125> i was wondering if someone could tell me where connect to server mounts the server
<madman91> i have a VERY broad question... how do i make an ubuntu server on a computer.. including details like finding a domain name.. (preferably free) ... etc.. I am a complete server noob.. but i am ok in linux... can someone point me onto a trail?
<Pelo> turd125,  it is possible that no one currently in can help
<Dasnipa`> anyone by chance know of a console command to sync the system clock to the timeserver? my comp is getting older and starts to run slow within a week these days
<turd125> no idea
<turd125> no idea
<turd125> i was wondering if someone could tell me where connect to server mounts the server
<Dasnipa`> i just wanna make a cronjob for it or something
<kitche> Dasnipa`: you need to install ntp then run ntpdate
<crimsun> Dasnipa`: that happens automatically whenever a network interface is brought up (on ifup)
<kitche> !repeat|turd125
<ubotu> turd125: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> turd125,  you are spaming
<paul_it> hallo
<paul_it> anybody here ever tried zenwalk?
<kitche> paul_it: ask in ##slackware since some people in there use it
<crimsun> Dasnipa`: if you're noticing clock desync, you could either install ntp-server or crontab an ntpdate
<turd125> well its seems to be an easy question that any experience usr should know
<paul_it> thanx!!!!
<Dasnipa`> kitche, i apparently have ntp, and running ntp gets me this: 3 Dec 22:25:19 ntpdate[30155] : no servers can be used, exiting
<kitche> Dasnipa`: you might have to edit the ntp config file
<kitche> turd125: it mounts where the other files mounts either /media or /mnt
<Dasnipa`> ok ty
<craigbass1976> What are some of the lighter weight WM's that can be easily installed?  IceWM?  Xfce?
<Vodan> Super: It works now, but how do I add my 1440x900 resolution to the list?
<Vodan> it only goes up to 1280x1024 or whatever
<JoshJ> my alt-f2 is not working :(
<turd125> i thought it would be in media or mnt but its now
<kitche> craigbass1976: fluxbox openbox wmii
<turd125> not
<JoshJ> it's set in keyboard settings
<JoshJ> "Show the panel run application dialog"        <Alt>F2
<JoshJ> yet it does nothing... any ideas?
<fbc> sc4ttrdbr4in:  thatfor the ies4linux tip....
<Pelo> Vodan,  edit the xorg.conf file and add the rez you want manualy
<fbc> sc4ttrdbr4in:  I meant thanks..
<Vodan> bah,i was just in xorg
<ab0oo> can someone tell me how (or tell me what to google) to build a package after I "apt-get source <pkgname>:
<sc4ttrdbr4in> fbc: np
<Dasnipa`> i also have a weird thing that happens that i cant explain. its not a huge problem but slightly annoying to my friends, dont know if its a problem in gaim, or something im running, but after a random amt of 'idle time' i come back from away its always a whole number like 10 mins, 15 mins or 20 mins
<kitche> Vodan: you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and add res that way
<Pelo> ab0oo,  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<||bass> quick question, does ubuntu seriously STILL not have a graphical editor for the MIME database?
<ab0oo> Pelo: tnx.
<kitche> ||bass: gnome comes with one by default
<||bass> where?
<turd125> anyone ever get mathcad to install on linux in here?
<||bass> i know gnome USED to have a mime editor that got taken out in later version
<||bass> but i haven't seen one in the current version
<kitche> ||bass: well it was under System and gnome still has it just that it's another package
<JoshJ> you mean gnome-mime-data maybe?
<||bass> i mean a GUI editor for the mime db
* JoshJ shrugs
<JoshJ> don't know, sorry
<ab0oo> Pelo: nothing in there about source installs.  I have to rebuild PHP because there are some funky GD dependencies that are affecting me downstream.
<JoshJ> !alt f2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alt f2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> grr
<JoshJ> i want my blasted alt-f2 shortcut back >:[
<JoshJ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MataroSessionsWorkshops/MimeManagement?highlight=%28mime%29
<moreta> hello
<kitche> !hi|moreta
<ubotu> moreta: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<||bass> yea but
<||bass> joshj, those are both command line apps afaik
<JoshJ> sorry dude :\
<||bass> oh well
<||bass> i was hoping i wasn't going to have to edit like 50 mime types in the terminal
<||bass> was worth asking
<JoshJ> heh :(
<Buck_> Hello.How do I use a Netgear WGT624 v3 wireless router with Ubuntu?
<JoshJ> !wifi | buck
<ubotu> buck: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<turd125> !wt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<turd125> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<strabes> !wifi | Buck_
<ubotu> Buck_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Buck_> Thank you.
<strabes> Buck_: i would recommend network-manager-gnome
<Buck_> Where do I get that?
<||bass> anyone know where to file a suggestion?
<turd125> i was wondering if someone could tell me "where connect to server" mounts the server
<Buck_> Do I need ndiswrapper?
<JoshJ> you get it by doing sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<JoshJ> as for ndiswrapper it depends on your card specifically and the instructions on the wiki
<JoshJ> !netgear
<abarbaccia> hello all, I have an asus p5b-e motherboard and for some reason a lot of my network connections are dropping. When i go to upload files to ftp, http, etc. The transfers stall. any ideas?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netgear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG511andNdiswrapper  <-- it may or may not be similar to this
<||bass> ok, is there any place i can file some kind of official suggestion?
<jrib> ||bass: file a bug I suppose
<||bass> it's not really a bug though
<||bass> that seems a bit inappropriate
<jrib> ||bass: bugs can be "wishlist"
<||bass> oh, thathelps
<Buck_> The internet's not on Ubuntu right now because I'm using the wireless router I'm talking about here so I'm doing this from Windows.Can I download the deb manually?
<tIgErStYLe[AwaY] > Away [ Razn : AutoAway por [ 15 ]  min. Sin comunicar  Pager : On ]  ::PRLoTiN v3.8::
<bimberi> !away | tIgErStYLe[AwaY] 
<ubotu> tIgErStYLe[AwaY] : Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Vodan> well everything works now, theres no x64 version of the flash plugin?
<bimberi> !away > tIgErStYLe[AwaY] 
<Vodan> anyone?
<Vodan> no flash x64?
<NoUse> Vodan no, I think you need to run a 32bit version of firefox for that to work
<JoshJ> i don't think there is one
<strabes> !guidelines > strabes
<Buck_> I also posted this on the Ubuntu Forums with nickname Coop.Can you please see it over there and reply there?
<Zemyla> Hmm. How do I turn on the restricted and universe packages again?
<NoUse> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bimberi> Buck_: Every Ubuntu CD has a repository with ndiswrapper-utils on it.  Otherwise you can d/l via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<||bass> oh this is classic, i log into the ubuntu bug tracker
<Buck_> Thank you.
<||bass> the first bug on the list, "microsoft has a majority market share"
<SilentDis> hi hi :)
<||bass> status: critical
<||bass> ahahahah
<jrib> ||bass: yes, please help us squash that bug :)
<SilentDis> lol bass
<ab0oo> hate to ask twice, but how do I compile/package a package that I retrieved with "apt-get source <package> "?  I have the directory created by apt-get, but I want to compile it using the same ./configure params the original packager used.
<Lovloss> How come when i try to install cinepaint it tells me "something" conflicts with it
<||bass> bugID 1
<||bass> meaning whoever installed the bug tracker put i thtere
<||bass> someone is very, very, awesome
<jrib> ab0oo: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html#s-source
<joga> hello, what is the kernel version shipped with ubuntu 6.10?
<joga> hard to find the info on the ubuntu webpage..
<SbCl3> i'm having a problem... something seems to be broken in dapper that isn't broken in earlier versions.... in earlier versions i could create an iso with the command "sudo cat /dev/cdrom > image.iso". However, that doesn't work anymore, it says 'no medium found'. The CD drive makes noises, so it is the right drive
<degantyll> joga, type uname -r on the terminal
<ab0oo> jrib: tnx.  google wasn't leadning me there.
<Cas> joga 2.6.17
<joga> degantyll I don't have ubuntu right now, just need to know if it's ok for a certain use
<joga> Cas thank you
<degantyll> joga, ah allright
<jrib> ab0oo: you could also use debuild if you wanted too, but the command given there is just as fine for that
<joga> thank you
<SilentDis> quick question:  Currently running Dapper here, got Beryl running as well.  I'll be upgrading via the DVD once they get here.  should I disable/remove beryl before performing the upgrade?
<ab0oo> jrib: I'll look into debuild, but this is what I needed tonight
<ab0oo> tnx
<strabes> SilentDis: I believe so.
<SbCl3> could my problem be that this is a music CD and not a data cd?
<jrib> ab0oo: np, if you care to learn more about packaging visit the MOTU page on ubuntu wiki
<strabes> SilentDis: i believe you're supposed to remove beryl before the upgrade. not sure though. just remember something from a forum or w/e.
<SilentDis> strabes:  aargh, figures.  just got it just the way I wanted it rofl.  ah well, that'll save headaches at least, thank you :)
<noodles12> jrib: hey can i send u my old maple assignment and can you send me back the text? i open it in a text editor and i get a lot of trash
<jrib> noodles12: ok
<Lovloss> Arent there any good video editing tools for linux? :<
<jrib> Lovloss: tried kino?
<strabes> SilentDis: yeah sorry =\ gl with the upgrade
<Lovloss> kino? Is that not in the package list? :3
<Keyseir> Anyone know agood chess program that supports play over the internet with friends?
<lucas9000> can anyone tell me which of these i need for edgy 6.10 amd64? http://hvidgaard.dk/download/xine-flac-update/
<Keyseir> Preferably decent GUI easily configurable
<Lovloss> oh thats for DV videos. I want to edit 3D animations i made
<SbCl3> what is the command for creating an ISO from an audio CD? "cat /dev/cdrom > aoeu.iso" doesn't seem to be working
<GenNMX> Keyseir: Did you search for Chess in Synaptic?
<bitflip> SbCl3: mksiofs
<Keyseir> GenNMX, There's a lot of stuff in there, and some of it isn't useful for what I'm looking for. So, I thought I'd ask for a Person Reference.
<bitflip> SbCl3: err, mkisofs
<strabes> Keyseir: yahoo! chess
<SbCl3> yahoo! chess sucks :/
<stelt> Lovloss, there's an open source movie made with Blender3d and a range of other tools. look it up and see the tools
<strabes> SbCl3: it lets you play over the internet with friends; exactly what he was looking for =\
<Lovloss> yes, Elephants Dream. *sigh* i just thought maybe ubuntu would have a good one
<strabes> !language | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<holycow> strabes, wtf? go away
* SilentDis is enjoying a plate of homemade mac 'n' cheese
<JoshJ> that seemed somewhat uncalled for o_O
<SilentDis> !language | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<holycow> lol
<holycow> whats wrong with you people?
<strabes> holycow: must I paste...?  holycow (n=fuck@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net) has joined #ubuntu
<holycow> i didn't even say anything
<JoshJ> ah
<holycow> ah
<holycow> i'm not changing it
<JoshJ> i was wondering what that paste was for
<||bass> ok
<Buck_> Hello.How do I use ndiswrapper?
<holycow> and you can go blow me, i really don't care what you think
<||bass> total lack of a GUI editor for the MIME db has been reported as a bug
<holycow> so anyone have any ubuntu q's i can help out with?
<strabes> !language | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lucas9000> holycow: can anyone tell me which of these i need for edgy 6.10 amd64? http://hvidgaard.dk/download/xine-flac-update/
<strabes> holycow: I personally don't care. it's for the atmosphere of the channel
<JoshJ> ...such a silly rule :(
<JoshJ> it's a word, grow up.
<holycow> strabes, then stfu
<holycow> mmk?
<Buck_> Hello.How do I use ndiswrapper?
<snapple> I have two HDs on my edgy eft install, hda and hdb, but /dev only has an entry for /dev/hdb, and not for any corresponding partition
<strabes> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<JoshJ> ...there's no reason to call the ops
<Hobbsee> strabes: ?
<holycow> lucas9000, sec
<elkbuntu> strabes, explain?
<Buck_> Do I just install it?
<slept> can someone tell me how to change the magic number of a file ? i got an email and for some reason it was not possible for my client to get the attachment , so i encoded it myself but  the new file is still Asci and not ppt so how can i change this ?
<holycow> [   ]  libxine-main1_1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.2_amd64.deb
<holycow> lucas9000, that one
<Amaranth> strabes: Forget about it.
<strabes> JoshJ: hardly. if i was a new linux user and i came in here looking for help, and i saw people like holycow cussing up a storm, it would for sure turn me off to linux
<lucas9000> holycow: tyvm
<craigbass1976> I just installed openbox, and found myself at a blank screen. Right clicking got me a menu, but there wasn't much at all in it.
<JoshJ> that's not cussing up a storm
<holycow> lucas9000, no worries
<||bass> ok seriously, this isn't the 1950's
<||bass> let it go
<loca|host> snapple, copy-paste the stdout of this: dmesg|grep -i hard
<snapple> [17179571.280000]  PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
<||bass> it's just an ident name
<snapple> that's it
<abarbaccia> anybody have problems with ftp in edgy
<loca|host> snapple, copy-paste the stdout of this: dmesg|grep -i disk
<Buck_> How do I use ndiswrapper?
<holycow> abarbaccia, not me, what kind of problem are you having?
<strabes> JoshJ: a total of 3 f-bombs and other offensive language
<snapple> [17179571.340000]  VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
<snapple> [17179571.720000]  RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
<snapple> [17179573.636000]  hda: MDT MD800BB-00CAA1, ATA DISK drive
<snapple> [17179573.916000]  hdb: SAMSUNG SV8004H, ATA DISK drive
<snapple> [17179589.960000]  Adding 1036184k swap on /dev/disk/by-uuid/da2d2573-e5d0-4a38-b109-c1d3772608c5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1036184k
<JoshJ> i didn't see him drop the f-bomb outside of his ident
<JoshJ> saying "wtf" is not profanity
<loca|host> snapple, dont paste here, look at the topic
<sc4ttrdbr4in> !pastebin | snapple
<ubotu> snapple: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<||bass> it was in his ident name
<||bass> he never actually said it
<strabes> whatever
<abarbaccia> holycow: im getting a whole lot of stalled transfers. not even with just ftp tho - some http as well - anytime i need to upload a large file transfers stall and then "connection reset by peer"
<strabes> just trying to keep the channel friendly
<snapple> gah, sorry
<snapple> just a little flustered at this not working
<strabes> apparently it's not working
<JoshJ> there's a difference between "keeping the channel friendly" and "being a stuck-up tightwad" :\
<abarbaccia> holycow: i just upgraded the drivers to latest stable
<strabes> yeah I know. i was doing the former
<||bass> it was friendly until someone started getitng upset over an ident name
<||bass> then it got unfriendly
<abarbaccia> holycow: now im going to try the cvs version and see if anything is different
<loca|host> snapple, you've got two drives hda and hdb, do an fdisk -l /dev/hda and then hdb
<holycow> strabes, because you are taking it waaaay too far.  if you want me to change my ident just ask, don't take a grand stading position on it.
<holycow> abarbaccia, what ftp client are you using?
<abarbaccia> gftp
<holycow> oh try something else
<strabes> holycow: i don't personally care. it's the rules of the channel. ?
<holycow> gftp is known to be buggy
<holycow> strabes, you clearly care enough to still be talking about it tho
<snapple> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35249/
<Lone> How do I get video to stream in Win32 codecs? The wiki seems outdated...
<strabes> holycow: i just said i don't personally care
<holycow> abarbaccia, i don't have a good alternative ftp client suggestion tho .. most of them tend to have some faults
<snapple> I have been able to mount these partitions before, just not after installing ubuntu
<||bass> if you don't personally care
<loca|host> snapple, sorry my connexion is down, cant see your pastebin there
<foosh> Nobody cares...now STFU
<||bass> then stop personally calling an op over it
<abarbaccia> holycow: i also have this problem with firefox uploading files via http in addition to just mounting the ftp on my filesystem and accessing it that way
<abarbaccia> holycow: so im beginning to think its more than the client
<snapple> well, for /dev/hdb I get a: This doesn't look like a partition table
<holycow> abarbaccia, oh really?
<holycow> abarbaccia, what about downloading large files?
<holycow> just curious if its both ways
<abarbaccia> holycow: no issue
<holycow> the its not a hardware issue ... hmm
<holycow> abarbaccia, i'm not sure what to suggest, i was thinking that it might of been a hardware issue
<abarbaccia> same here
<holycow> i've had occasional intermittent hardware issues kinda do things like this
<abarbaccia> which is why im trying newer drivers
<holycow> abarbaccia, not a bad idea.  try konqueror browser as well ... it might be a toolkit/library related thing
<abarbaccia> holycow: it wouldn't explain firefox then though
* ChrisBradley is now officially installed with Desktop 64 ubuntu! woot \o/
<snapple> I think I have to rebuild my partition table
<SbCl3> if i say "dd if=/dev/scd0 of=image.iso" i get an input/output error ...i don't understand this
<holycow> abarbaccia, good point .. .you know you got me there.  i'm not sure what to suggest ... sorry dude
<snapple> since dmesg says "hdb: unkown partition table"
<SbCl3> this is just for audio cds
<snapple> funny thing is, windows mounts it fine :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<abarbaccia_> holycow: im testing some things with buffer sizes and queuing tx packets
<||bass> you should try opening the disk in gparted and make some insignifigant change to the partition like change the volume label
<||bass> see if it fixes it
<||bass> i'm totally serious
<B1zz> I installed bcm43xx driver on my Xubuntu system, when i go to look for networks (iwlist scan) it tells me my eth2 interface does not suport scanning no such file.  Anyone have an idea?
<burepe> When I use Japanese the kanji and the hiragana are on different planes so
<burepe> the kanji is dropped down
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<francis> any filipino here?
<sc4ttrdbr4in> burepe: what do u mean?
<burepe> It is very annoying. I tried changing the font but it only affects the roman letters not the japanese. Any suggestions?
<francis> hello
<burepe> sc4ttrdbr4in: imagine a sentence and it is not straight
<sc4ttrdbr4in> burepe: if the font only has the western font then it wont change
<burepe> it is bumpy
<||bass> burepe, not every font has japanese in it
<||bass> if the font you select doesnt have japanese in it
<burepe> yeah so which ones do
<burepe> exactly
<sc4ttrdbr4in> burepe: but if you use japanese font(like mincho etc) it will change
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net!##unavailable]  by nalioth
<burepe> cool] 
<francis> any linux guru here? need help
<||bass> it will just use the default for that section
<burepe> checking...
<burepe> francis ask your question
<sc4ttrdbr4in> burepe: search for japanese in synaptic
<burepe> ahh
<francis> im new to ubuntu
<francis> how can i display the command line
<hou5ton> Best Buy has this on sale for $599.  I wonder if it would be linux friendly???  http://gateway.com/home/products/ret/ret_MX6426.shtml
<||bass> oh, that's not guru
<sc4ttrdbr4in> francis: just ask ur problem ;)
<||bass> it's under applications
<||bass> under accessories
<||bass> "terminak"
<||bass> err
<||bass> "terminal"
<francis> how can i lunch the command line
<||bass> it's under applications
<||bass> under accessories
<francis> ok
<||bass> "terminal"
<francis> applications then terminal
<||bass> applications, then the accessories submenu
<slept> francis, CTRL +ALT + F1 , actually F1 to F6 works
<||bass> under the accessories submenu is an application called terminal
<francis> so dou knw how to use this as internet server for my other pcs
<sc4ttrdbr4in> hou5ton: : u may want to check whether the ati chip supported or not
<burepe> slept tell him how to get back to the gui. that was a problem for me
<hou5ton> sc4ttrdbr4in:   how wouidl I do that?
<sc4ttrdbr4in> hou5ton: :wait
<slept> oh CTRL + ALT + F7
<slept> but i hope he feels good there ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=fuck@*]  by nalioth
<sc4ttrdbr4in> hou5ton: :sorry i lost my bookmark, but u can search in forum if there is the same series there, or help.ubuntu.com
<umista> how had is it to get a second nvidia video card working?
<nol13> hi, i need some help burning an mdf dvd image, i installed mdf2iso but it ssaid file size was too large, is there an easy way to burn these?
<sc4ttrdbr4in> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<sc4ttrdbr4in> !k3b > nol13
<nol13> k3b doesnt support mdf that i know of
<umista> so how can i install my onboard nvidia card?
<nol13> is there a plugin?
<slept> nol13, google for mdf2iso
<Lone> i just installed the win32 codecs and necessary totem for streaming videos but i return error 'totem could not play 'mms://wmscnn.stream.............................................................................................ws.wmv // no url handler implemented for "mms".
<Lone> solution?
<burepe> I got a question. I am setting up a server (I am new to this) on another comp, so now I have 2 comps. I really would like to use only one monitor because I live in a very little place. I tried using VNC but lag time and other things frusterated me. So I am wondering what other ways can I use my server without having to have a monitor or keyboard. W
<sc4ttrdbr4in> nol13: sorry i thought k3b support it
<nol13> slept, i installed mdf2iso but it said file size is to large (2 gig file)
<slept> hmm, do you have enough space ?
<lkthomas> out of topic question, if I am using 123.64.229.64/29, does the gateway should be 123.64.229.65 or 123.64.229.1 ?
<sc4ttrdbr4in> burepe: try freenx
<francis> im running ubuntu 5.10..can this be use as internet server or a proxy? how?
<noodles12> i woudl also like to know if you can use a laptop with only one nic as a server/router/firewall for your network
<IdleOne> installing kubuntu-desktop will install kde?
<sc4ttrdbr4in> francis: yes, install apache
<francis> apche? is that another form of OS
<burepe> sc4ttrdbr4in: do I run that on the server or my main computer,? My main comp is a mac.
<Cas> francis: I would recommend you to update to dapper. but to stay on topic, I think you want to make a NAT gateway to share your internet with other computers right?
<IdleOne> burepe freenx is good but there will be a lag time
<burepe> IdleOne: yes but your log in will change to ked's interface unless you pick gnome
<lance_> burepe, do both machines use linux? xdmcp. Or you could use a kvm (keyboard video mouse) switch. heh
<IdleOne> burepe,  Thank you
<burepe> lance_ the server is ubuntu the other is mac
<francis> yes
<francis> thnks cas
<burepe> what is a keyboard video switch?
<IdleOne> burepe,  to remove kubuntu-desktop if I dont like it for whatever reason how would I do that?
<francis> but waht is dapper? this my first time to use this..and im still gathering some reading materials to find out
<lance_> a physical switch that switches a mouse/keyboard/monitor, between two or more computers ;o
<burepe> you do the apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> burepe,  Thank you again
<burepe> if your log in changes to kde and you just want to change it back to gnome you can do the install ubuntu-desktop and it will reset it
<IdleOne> I need one of them switches hehe
<francis> can u give me a link for the newbies
<IdleOne> francis, wiki.ubuntu.org
<Taylor> http://ubuntuguide.org
<lance_> i have an autokvm switch, hit scrolllock twice and it jumps to another machine. Handy.
<francis> thnks idleone
<Taylor> francis: http://ubuntuguide.org
<Taylor> :)
<Cas> !update > francis
<IdleOne> Taylor,  unless it has changed i thought ubuntuguide wasnt a good reference
<sc4ttrdbrain> francis: http://www.howtoforge.com/
<francis> thnkks taylor
<ma12> Hi everyone, I have just installed ubuntu 6.10 on my new computer and the internet is SUPER SLOW.  I have already tried disabling ipv6 but no luck!
<burepe> lance_ my main comp is a imac so the monitor is part of the comp. Can I use something like that with the mac?
<lance_> burepe, um, no idea. probably not.
<francis> ha ha there is so much help here..thnk you guys
<IdleOne> burepe,  I doubt it :/
<rega> !Xvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Xvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sc4ttrdbrain> burepe: u can always install ubuntu on it ;)
<ma12> anyone know why My wireless connection in ubu 6.10 is so slow?
<burepe> sc4ttrdbrain: even if I did that it wouldn't make it so I could use 2 comps with one monitor thought. Plus, I love ubuntu but mac is hot!
<burepe> mac is my mistress
<umista> ok i have two video cards and i want them both to work! can anyone help me please
<francis> is there a p2p software for unix...like limewire?
<burepe> limewire
<IdleOne> gtk-gnutella
<Qwerty> apollon ?
<francis> yes it uses the gnutella protcol
<sc4ttrdbrain> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<sc4ttrdbrain> !frostwire > francis
<nmc> hi
<nmc> i need help
<burepe> nmc: ask your question
<IdleOne> nmc ask
<nol13> sc4ttrdbr4in, wait i guess it does support it sorry, i tried burn image and it wouldnt let me select it but i just clicked on it in the file browser and its comming up fine i think
<francis> frostwire ? where can i get that?
<sc4ttrdbrain> !frostwire > francis
<nmc> i install drupal using synaptic packager after finishing install i cant find it in the www folder
<nmc> how to locate my installation of drupal using ubuntu 6.10
<burepe> what is the name of the folder?
<IdleOne> open terminal type find drupal
<nmc> i dont know
<burepe> I have experience with drupal but not in ubuntu
<sc4ttrdbrain> nmc: you can check in synaptic, look for installed files/folder of drupal
<nmc> how ?
<slept> burepe, folders are acctually directories which are files
<burepe> search drupal and see what comes up?
<sc4ttrdbrain> nmc: when u select drupal package, there dhould be info in synaptic, or u can try "locate drupal"
<nmc> no such file or directory
<burepe> slept:  what do you mean? that I should say directory and not folder?
<||bass> it doesnt matter
<||bass> a directory and a folder are two words for the same thing
<slept> burepe, dont take it to serious - doesnt matter - i was just bored
<sc4ttrdbrain> nmc search drupal in synaptic, select it there should be info where it installed
<burepe> I am just curious cause I didn't catch the meaning
<burepe> :)
<paul0> hi, i've just installed mysql on my edgy, and it doesn't start
<sc4ttrdbrain> paul0: : /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Ph0N37Ic5> Is there an image that I can print on the front of the CD availiable anywhere?
<paul0> sc4ttrdbrain: yeah, i did it, but is failing to start
<sc4ttrdbrain> paul0: : whats the output?
<paul0> sc4ttrdbrain: and logs doesn't show anything
<sc4ttrdbrain> paul0: :strange
<paul0>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail] 
<paul0> that's all
<nmc> thanks for the help
<sc4ttrdbrain> paul0: :/etc/init.d/mysql reload  ?
<chalcedony> how to write a script line that will open a console and send a telnet message?
<paul0> sc4ttrdbrain: it says that mysql isn't running
<sc4ttrdbrain> paul0: :how do u install mysql? apt-get or else?
<nmc> /usr/share/drupal  how to move that directory in my www directory
<sc4ttrdbrain> nmc: u dont have to move it
<burepe> ah, mincho is called kochi-mincho. It fixed the problem but it is a horrible font. Feels like atari
<nmc> how to use it?
<sc4ttrdbrain> nmc: ln -s /usr/share/drupal /var/www
<nmc> yes
<nmc> thanks
<nmc> what do u men by -s
<sc4ttrdbrain> burepe: u can try ubuntu japan version, they got beutifull fonts
<nmc> ln -s
<sc4ttrdbrain> nmc: symbolic linking
<paul0> sc4ttrdbrain: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Xlz1Kd95.html
<nmc> ic
<burepe> what do you mean? I have to reinstall?
<sc4ttrdbrain> burepe, no
<nmc> how about the var/lib/drupal directory
<sc4ttrdbrain> just add their repo or syumthing
<edylie> anyone know why this is an unknown key? net.core.hot_list_length
<burepe> It is not ubuntu with the Japanese prefix?
<edylie> or rather which kernel parameter do i need to turn on in order to have that key?
<burepe> with the jp prefix?
<burepe> once I do that how do I make it a Japanese version?
<firebird619> Could someone help me? My monitors native resolution is 1680x1050, but it is not listed in System, Preferences, Screen Resolution, yet it is in xorg.conf.
<sc4ttrdbrain> nmc: i think u dont have to do that, by default, drupal installation creates linking to /var/www i dont know this case actually
<Frijolie> hey kids
<SuMarDi> anyone use gnome-dock?
<Spisters> hello
<Frijolie> what's crackin?
<Spisters> this may sound like a dumb question but does ubuntu have a firewall?
<sc4ttrdbrain> firebird619: :sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<ma12> does anyone have problems with a slow browser speed in edgy?
<LADoctor> hi, i have intel celeron 533mgh with i think about 64mb of ram and 32mb video card, what kind of linux would you recomend
<nmc> i try ln -s /usr/share/drupal /var/www
<Frijolie> I have to say that I'm a new Linux noob...but overall i have to say my migration to Linux has been great so far!
<Frijolie> I'm definately a fan of Linux and it's OS
<IdleOne> LADoctor, xubuntu
<SuMarDi> hi... how can i set gnome-dock to my startup program?
<sc4ttrdbrain> burepe: what do u want actually? i confused
<LADoctor> do i use standard of special
<nmc> sc4tt wow the drupal folder is now in the var/www/directory
<firebird619> sc4ttrdbrain: I have tried that, but no luck. I also tried 915resolution, but the output of 915resolution -l does not list 1680x1050, but it does list 1600x1200 and 1920x1440.
<burepe> I want not messed up japanese fonts.
<Madpilot> Spisters, there is one built in; if you need a GUI front-end for it, install firestarter. But Ubuntu also has no open ports or active services by default, so it doesn't really need a firewall
<burepe> the default was not level and mincho looks bad
<aztracker1> don't suppose anyone in here knows xml + xpath?
<burepe> just a nice simple font
<firebird619> sc4ttrdbrain: So I would think it would support 1680x1050, beings it lists up to 1920x1440.
<Spisters> I need to open a port, how can I do that?
<sc4ttrdbrain> firebird619: : when u do that there should be option of available screen reso. if not then i dont know
<sc4ttrdbrain> burepe: : then japanese font in repo should be enough
<Spisters> thank you for the help by the way, I am a windows to Mac/Linux converter who can now say does not run a single Microsoft program!
<Madpilot> Spisters, install firestarter, it's a nice graphical front-end and makes port management easy
<firebird619> sc4ttrdbrain: Unfortunately it doesn't list that 1680x1050. Thanks for the help.
<||bass> 1680x1050 is an unusual resolution
<Spisters> thank you very much, I will search for it on the program installer, that program by the way kicks serious ass
<burepe> which one though. I'm working on it. I'll tell you in a few.
<sc4ttrdbrain> Spisters: :sudo apt-get install firestarter
<firebird619> ||bass: It is a 22" widescreen.
<xavice> I have a problem.
<xavice> I had sound yesterday.
<xavice> But not today.
<xavice> What's wrong?
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<xavice> x.x; Sorry! O:
<IdleOne> no problem
<||bass> you can start by going to sound under preferences
<xavice> Preferences?
<sc4ttrdbrain> burepe: there should be more than enough, but i forgot the name, im not in ubuntu
<||bass> and making sure that your actual sound card is selected as the default device
<xavice> Oh, I have a blackbox interface.
<||bass> and not some random thing
<||bass> oh
<xavice> gnome
<Spisters> you guys rock, thanks a tone
<||bass> under gnome
<||bass> under the system menu
<||bass> the sound icon
<xavice> Let me run GNOME right now.
<||bass> make sure in the sound panel that the default sound card is your actual sound card
<||bass> i know for me, i had to change it
<xavice> Bah.. Do you have a solution under BlackBox?
<||bass> because it made some random weird thing my default card
<prax2> hello. Anyone know if it is possible to make Nvidia Geforce 6100 on ubuntu. Please suggest
<||bass> i dont, someone else might
<burepe>  The problem is that the Japanese that says "this is a test" in the font setting section does not have chinese charecters in it so you can not tell if it is messed up like the defalut font. I wonder is there a way that I can change the "this is a test" text?
<ademan> how do you join a mailing list with evolution?
<||bass> burepe
<sc4ttrdbrain> burepe: i dont understand
<Madpilot> ademan, same way you'd join a mailing list w/ any other client - generally, send an email asking to subscribe...
<||bass> you should really consider installing the japanese langugae package
<ademan> Madpilot: ah ok, i'm relatively unfamiliar with mailing lists
<sc4ttrdbrain> burepe: ah right,o course u have to install jap language pack
<sc4ttrdbrain> :)
<Madpilot> ademan, if it's Ubuntu lists you're trying to join, all their pages have basic info on joining
<burepe> it is hard to explain. My system is in Japanese. Bare with me
<Prez> hello
<IdleOne> hey
<Prez> when i try to use mplayer i get a quick error and it doesn't open up, whre can I check what parameters it's trying to start up with?  Ubuntu 6.10...
<IdleOne> kubuntu-desktop takes forever to install :/
<sc4ttrdbrain> burepe: if your system has  other than "places" then u have it installed
<sc4ttrdbrain> burepe: i ve to go home, school over mate
<sc4ttrdbrain> goodbye lads
<IdleOne> later sc4ttrdbrain
<Spisters> I have firestarter how do I unblock the port I need open?
<burepe> Does anyone know if I can change the text that says "This is a test" in the font setting section?
<Spisters> nm got it, thanks again everyone
<francis> hllo
<francis> can u work a web cam using ubuntu?
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> but I don't know how to set it up
<burepe> search the wiki
<burepe> !webcam
<||bass> most webcams already work in ekiga
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<francis> is there a driver required?
<||bass> you should already have the driver
<francis> ok thnks
<||bass> fire up ekiga and see if it works
<francis> just downloaded frostwire save it to desktop..click it but theres an error
<francis> sayin archive not supported..
<kuzmaster> hey all!
<balder> hello
<francis> does it mean frostwire is corrupted
<Akuma_> i'm not a native speaker: anyone care to explain what "bong hits 4 jesus" means??
<swgamerx> hi everyone
<Qwerty> hello
<francis> any filipino here?
<Madpilot> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<timm_> hi
<francis> ok
<timm_> i love you
<Bearcat> hey folks
<swgamerx> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my machine and i'm having trouble. this is my first time using any linux kernal so i'm not sure how to fix the problem i'm having. when I try to install my machine freezes when it says Booting the Kernal.. I have an amd64 bit and i'm using the 64bit 6.1 ubuntu cd. can any of you help me?
<balder> root@Balder:~# sudo gedit /usr/share/xsessions/gnome-xgl.desktop
<balder> cannot open display: (null)
<balder> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<balder> root@Balder:~#
<balder> some one help me
<umista> so im tryin to add my secound video card wht should i be lookin up
<kuzmaster> balder: hmmmm, 'i' cant help you, but others may, try using the 32-bit version
<Bearcat> umista: second videocard? You mean like sli?
<umista> na i have oboard and PCI-E
<kuzmaster> !graphics card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kuzmaster> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<balder> how can I change ?
<Prez> when i try to use mplayer i get a quick error and it doesn't open up, whre can I check what parameters it's trying to start up with?  Ubuntu 6.10...
<umista> im sure it has somethiong about xorg.conf file and just adding it into that
<kuzmaster> balder: download the 32-bit version of ubuntu
<balder> ok  tanks
<IdleOne> ok how do I get rid of everything the kubuntu-desktop package installed?
<kuzmaster> offtopic: can anyone go to www.qunu.com, it seems to be down.........
<yanger> ah, bug was fixed by rebooting the system ;\ guess ctrl-alt-backspace wasn't enough ;\
<Bearcat> If a grid, treeview or other widget is focused and the text is obscured due to column size hovering the mouse over the cell should expose all of the text in the cell in a tool tip. Is there a way to enable this behavior in Gnome, or does it have to be programmed in to each app?
<kuzmaster> offtopic: can anyone go to www.qunu.com, it seems to be down.........
<francis> regarding viruses...does ubuntu need a third party software for anti-virus
<yanger> but anyways.. I'm trying to reassociate some extensions to programs I prefer (mpg -> totem right now, i rather have mplayer) ... when i tried to change it, it won't let me. i crossed paths with a matroska format, and when I tried to add mplayer to the open with list, got this error: "Could not add application to the application database" ... any way to correct this?
<Rageagainstthis> is there any rss feeds for ubuntu.  For new programs, tips and tricks, and news?
<kortec> hey guys -- is there a bootable USB drive image to install ubuntu off? my cd drive ate itself
<Bearcat> kuzmaster: nope. I can't get there.
<kuzmaster> francis: there is really do need
<Huibert> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kuzmaster> bearcat: k, thanks
<Rageagainstthis> thanks
<Bearcat> francis: in 10 years of using linux i have seen 1 virus. I was wiped out in a day or two
<francis> good to know..thnks bearcat
<Madpilot> Rageagainstthis, fridge.ubuntu.com & planet.ubuntu.com both have feeds
<Bearcat> kuzmaster: i can ping that address, and it resolves quickly
<Rageagainstthis> thanks madplanet
<Bearcat> francis: but it won't open in a browser
<ademan> does bash save a log of your console anywhere? (BOTH input and output)
<sindrum> any idead on how long the repositories are down for?
<francis> do u guys know how to set ubuntu 5.10 as a firewall or internet gateway
<Madpilot> sindrum, the main repos don't seem to be down
<Rageagainstthis> ls
<Bearcat> ademan: it saves commands but not output
<sindrum> yeah they are back up... mabey time to change the topic?
<sindrum> maybe
<ademan> Bearcat: well right .bash_history or whatever
<ademan> but nothing for output? that's too bad i really needed that
<Bearcat> ademan: nope. You can pipe it to a file, but not after the fact
<Bearcat> er..
<francis> wanna ask whats the equivalent of control panel in ubuntu?
<Bearcat> redirect, nit pipe
<ademan> yeah
<Bearcat> s/nit/not
<Madpilot> sindrum, ah, I missed the /topic - I don't use the US archives, not sure if they're down or not
<ademan> blah > somefile
<sindrum> madpilot:they were down but now seem to work
<sindrum> now that is
<IdleOne> us repos work fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Madpilot] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<johng> can anyone tell my if ubuntu edgy's PHP uses the system GD library, or the GD library included in the source distro of PHP5?
<Prez> where in edgy can I check default programs for certain file types?
<Prez> for example, I want mplayer to be default program for mpeg files, whre do i change that?
<umista> can i install linux sever from the live CD?
<umista> can i install linux sever from the live CD?
<Tomcat_> umista: No.
<Tomcat_> umista: With some complications, yes... but it's not recommended.
<Bearcat> so does anyone know how to get tooltips inside gnome apps for cut off text?
<umista> dam so wht do i have to dl to install server
<Bearcat> umista: i think there is a server cd download on the main download page
<umista> yea just looking now
<AltrdBeast> i have edgy on a thinkpad
<AltrdBeast> wired network worked out of the box
<AltrdBeast> after typing in my ssid (wouldn't search for it)
<AltrdBeast> wireless worked, although it seemed DNS looksups were a bit slow
<AltrdBeast> but now, it seems that any tcp packet is being dropped
<AltrdBeast> for both wired and wireless connections
<AltrdBeast> i say tcp only, because I can ping servers
<AltrdBeast> but anything http hangs
<AltrdBeast> using both firefox and curl
<AltrdBeast> i have no idea how to troubleshoot this
<AltrdBeast> everything looks good
<ct12am> What is the best way to give my user root priveleges, kubuntu dapper
<ct12am> Because my sound pooped out
<ct12am> And it's permissions
<AltrdBeast> i'm allocated an ip, but it just doesn't do anything
<ct12am> And I wield chmod like a jock
<ct12am> tonight
<AltrdBeast> ideas?
<crimsun> ct12am: ls -l /dev/snd/control*
<ct12am> thank you sir
<crimsun> ct12am: that doesn't give your user root privs; that's diagnostic info for me.
<ct12am> yah, but I didn't know where that was...
<ct12am> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 0 2006-12-04 01:10 /dev/snd/controlC0
<AltrdBeast> any ideas how to troubleshoot network issues?
<crimsun> ct12am: what's the name of your user?
<ct12am> ct
<AltrdBeast> the only thing I did was add a few apps with synaptic
<ct12am> I really like ubuntu
<AltrdBeast> i think i added vlc, gxine, and totem-xine
<ct12am> I started with slackware
<crimsun> ct12am: groups ct |grep audio 2>&1 >/dev/null ; echo $?
<AltrdBeast> but i've removed them all since, still no difference
<ct12am> n
<ct12am> N
<AltrdBeast> i also periodically get HAL errors on startup (when first logging in)
<AltrdBeast> it is likely related
<ct12am> oh whoops
<ct12am> disregard
<crimsun> ct12am: it should return 0 or 1
<ct12am> that returned 1
<AltrdBeast> nobody has any ideas?
<AltrdBeast> no network people out there?
<crimsun> ct12am: sudo adduser ct audio
<crimsun> ct12am: then log out and back in
<AltrdBeast> i was hoping it was just a wireless issue but i just plugged it in and the result is the same
<sindrum> i have no idea on the network thing maybe try ubuntuforums...iv had good luck there
<ct12am> ok brb
<AltrdBeast> ok, trying there now
<francis> how to install yahoo messenger on ubuntu
<abarbaccia> #ubuntu+1
<AltrdBeast> if anyone knows anything about network troubleshooting in edgy please PM me
<freebse> francis: you can use gaim for yahoo... or kopete
<nmc> how to enable php mysql support
<sindrum> you could use gaim...
<nmc> i use drupal
<ct> Okay that worked wonders
<sc4ttrbrain> !gaim | francis
<ubotu> francis: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<ct> I am now a channel regular
<ct> ops plz
<nmc> how to enable php mysql support with drupal
<ct> I am using ubuntu because my powerbook's ac adapter is shorted out
<sc4ttrbrain> nmc: can you access your drupal on localhost?
<ct> Is there any good video editing software that will run on my 1ghz thinkpad?
<francis> about gaim can i use it to log in yahoo rooms?
<nmc> We were unable to use the MySQL database because the MySQL extension for PHP is not installed. Check your PHP.ini to see how you can enable it.
<sc4ttrbrain> francis: yes
<francis> thnks sc4ttrbrain
<ct12am> Is there a KDE video editing program?
<Bearcat> ct12am: kino
<ct12am> awesome
<nmc> We were unable to use the MySQL database because the MySQL extension for PHP is not installed. Check your PHP.ini to see how you can enable it.    http://localhost/drupal-4.7.4/
<sc4ttrbrain> nmc: install php5-mysql
<Bearcat> ct12am: yes, i am. Thank you. :P
<nmc> ok i try
<sc4ttrbrain> that is if u use php5
<nmc> my php version is 4
<nmc> i will upgrade it
<sc4ttrbrain> nmc: search in synaptic for php mysql , u should have the answer
<ct12am> I'm so glad I didn't have to compute through the 80's
<digiportmike> how cani ch eck cpu and memory load to see whats causing server slow response?>
<digiportmike> check*
<Bearcat> digiportmike: free
<sc4ttrbrain> brb
<digiportmike> is this in bytes?
<nmc> how to restart php5
<swgamerx> do any of you know if ubuntu has a problem with the nvidia 7900 graphics card? I cant launch the live cd
<Madpilot> digiportmike, use "free -m" to get everything in megabytes
<digiportmike> how about to see what applications are using memoryload
<Madpilot> digiportmike, "top" will show % of mem use
<Madpilot> per app, that is
<nmc> i use php5 and drupal 4.7  We were unable to use the MySQL database because the MySQL extension for PHP is not installed. Check your PHP.ini to see how you can enable it.
<umista> is there a server pdf file to read on command and how to use
<_thumper_> where do I start diagnosing why the -general kernel fails to boot?
<Bearcat> _thumper_: your drives or the kernel itself?
<nmc> i use php5 and drupal 4.7  We were unable to use the MySQL database because the MySQL extension for PHP is not installed. Check your PHP.ini to see how you can enable it.
<_thumper_> Bearcat: what do you mean?  When I upgraded from dapper to edgy, the -general kernel doesn't get to the splash screen
<_thumper_> I have to use the 386 one
<_thumper_> so only get one of my two cores
<Bearcat> _thumper_: oh. Ok. There is a recent issue with sata drives and linux 2.6.19
<_thumper_> Bearcat, yep it is a sata drive
<_thumper_> Bearcat, do you know of any fixes?
<Bearcat> it's probably not related to what i'm thinking of
<TheSneak> Does anyone know if Dapper has a util like Fedora's execstack to disable stack randomization?
<najand> Hey all
<lordmaynoth2> hello
<lordmaynoth2> does anyone here know how to check my disk for errors?
<edylie> anyone know which kernel parameter for sysctl net.core.hot_list_length ?
<lordmaynoth2> the power went off and hard reset my ubuntu box while installing some stuff
<Random_Transit> does anyone here have any experience setting up a web server on ubuntu??
<najand> lordmaynoth2: use  "fsck" command
<crimsun> edylie: doesn't exist.
<edylie> crimsun, does not exist?
<crimsun> edylie: /proc/sys/net/core/*hot* does not exist
<TheSneak> Answered my own question (sorta).  Disable randomization system wide: sysctl kernel.randomize_va_space=0
<sc4ttrbrain> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* najand says hello
<lordmaynoth2> thanks najand
<najand> lordmaynoth2: no problem
<lordmaynoth2> I am really enjoying ubuntu....
<najand> lordmaynoth2: That is something nice to hear
<lordmaynoth2> its cool to be able to have secure OS to buy stuff online
<lordmaynoth2> not having to worry about virrii, spyware, rootkits
<lordmaynoth2> etc
<edylie> but i can load key like net.core.rmem_max using sysctl
<lordmaynoth2> its a heck of a lot faster than xp
<edylie> it is not in /proc/net
<mcknight> hey can anyone help me with a java programming problem?
<edylie> it is weird
<AltrdBeast> mcknight: probably
<AltrdBeast> but i only have a few minutes
<mcknight> alright it's real easy
<AltrdBeast> PM me?
<mcknight> my lab teacher showed me what to do but I didn't save what I did
<mcknight> sure
<AltrdBeast> mcknight: you gonna write back? ... i gotta go soon
<AltrdBeast> but would like to help
<AltrdBeast> again, anyone that can help with network troubleshooting please PM me
<AltrdBeast> it isn't a wifi / driver thing, but something stranger
<woodz> ubuntu
<woodz> Is this ubuntu-cn?
<jturek> my snmp trap has this for a date
<jturek> 1165202119879
<jturek> what does that mean?
<freebse> woodz: looks like it
<mcknight> altrd u busy?
<woodz> hah, I don't think so. Freebse
<sc4ttrbrain> jturek: looks like unix style date for me..
<nevermind> hi all, anyone here?
<Corbeaux> it's the number of seconds since 1970 or something like that
<sc4ttrbrain> yeah.like that
<freebse> woodz: well the signs look like china, taiwan, whatever, some asian channel... I can't read it really, so I can't tell
<AltrdBeast> mckinght: i PMd you ... you don't see it?
<najand> leave
<mcknight> no
<mcknight> I pmd u the question
<AltrdBeast> then PM me
<AltrdBeast> i didn't get it
<mcknight> ohhh privvate message is blocked for me
<AltrdBeast> just do it here i guess
<mcknight> lemme reg
<mcknight> ok well basically i'm trying to use a method from another class
<nevermind> well, i see there's people :P
<mcknight> but I keep getting an error "cannot make a static reference to a non static method"
<nevermind> guys, i'm having an issue with vfat, it's goddam slow
<mcknight> I can change the method to static but it's not supposed to be static
<jturek> sc4ttrbrain: how would i convert that?
<nevermind> anyone with dual boot here?
<AltrdBeast> you need to make an  object first
<mcknight> I have one made
<sc4ttrbrain> jturek: in php? in php there is function yo od that
<warlock> how to copy all files in a dir and move them to another location? cp -R /copy_location/* /to/location ?
<AltrdBeast> can you paste a little code?
<sc4ttrbrain> jturek: but i forgot (lol)
<kuzmaster> ok........... i read some really really quick help, its simple
<kuzmaster> how do i use vim
<warlock> anyone? :)
<squeakypants> hey hey party people
<AltrdBeast> mck: for example
<AltrdBeast> the String class
<squeakypants> how can I change my refresh rate?
<mcknight> yeah one sec lemme get on pastebin
<kuzmaster> im using ssh to connect to a linux server, and im changing the sources.list
<warlock> nvm got it ;)
<nmc> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<christian1222> night guys
<AltrdBeast> you can call the static methods directly, like:
<nevermind> kuzmaster: press I to start writing, then ESC to quit wrinting mode
<sc4ttrbrain> nmc: it means you dont setup ur dns right
<mcknight> it's a non static method
<mcknight> that i'm trying to call
<sc4ttrbrain> nmc: (maybe)
<nmc> how to correct this
<nevermind> kuzmaster: then :save and :q to quiet
<squeakypants> anyone? how do i set the refresh rate?
<kuzmaster> k, thanx
<mcknight> wtf is wrong with pastebin
<mcknight> so slow
<edylie> btw crimsun look here /proc/sys/net/core
<AltrdBeast> are you sure you can't just PM me?
<AltrdBeast> i'm confused why you can't just do that
<nevermind> squeakypants: xorg.conf
<crimsun> edylie: what about it?
<mcknight> I have to be registered but lemme do that real quick
<squeakypants> nevermind: where? i see nothing about verticlesync or refresh rate or anything
<mcknight> i'm gonna change my nick so I can register it
<AltrdBeast> am i registered?
<AltrdBeast> ok
<edylie> crimsun, it does have /core but mine does not have the key hot_list_length
<edylie> Do you have hot_list_length in your /proc/sys/net/core ?
<crimsun> edylie: that's what I said 20 minutes ago (that it does not exist)
<nevermind> squeakypants: you need to add the Option
<edylie> crimsun, Do you know which kernel parameter to select in order to have that?
<squeakypants> nevermind: how?
<najand> Anyone has any idea to install "ubuntu server" on Edgy Eft?
<squeakypants> ergh
<squeakypants> what do i add?
<crimsun> edylie: no, sorry
<edylie> no worries man
<nevermind> squeakypants: in the 'Monitor' section, just add: HorizSync     xx-yy and VertRefresh    xx-yyy
<edylie> when i did a dmesg
<edylie> i am getting the following
<edylie> TCP: too many of orphaned sockets
<edylie> Out of socket memory
<squeakypants> what are xx and yy? 85 and 85?
<edylie> so i thought to tune the sysctl
<nevermind> i.e.: VertSync 60
<nevermind> or VertSync 60-85
<nevermind> if you use '-' you can set up a range
<squeakypants> okay, thanks
<g0tw00d> whats the apt update command?
* najand hellos everyone
<nevermind> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Corbeaux> g0tw00d, updates the packages in the repositories you have
<burepe> What command can I do to tell what version of ubuntu I have?
<nevermind> burepe: cat /etc/issue
<g0tw00d> what is teh command
<g0tw00d> i know what it does
<najand> Does anyone tell me how can I add "UBUNTU SERVER" to edgy eft  desktop?
<g0tw00d> plz
<g0tw00d> :)
<Corbeaux> apt-get update for debian :p
<nevermind> g0tw00d: apt-get update
<tonyyarusso> !lamp | najand
<ubotu> najand: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<g0tw00d> ty
<foo> I'm thinking about getting an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4200 ... I'm assuming linux supports it and will have no issues, right?
<g0tw00d> its running now
<Moodles> I've run 'fsck.ext3 -c' (uses badblocks), and it says: "Checking for Bad Blocks(read-only test): done 497".. does that mean it found 497 bad blocks? and what about thhe read only thing, did it only check but not fix?
<nevermind> foo: no prob here
<foo> nevermind: thanks
<najand> Thanks tonyyarusso
<g0tw00d> ok , next question whats the SSH Server command?
<nevermind> Moodles: yes and yes
<nevermind> g0tw00d: don't know, sry :P
<g0tw00d> nevermind: ok thx n-e-ways
<AltrdBeast> wood: command?
<Moodles> nevermind: it only checked, but didn't fix?
<g0tw00d> i want to install SSH SServer on my ubuntu machine
<Corbeaux> ./etc/init.d/sshd restart?
<g0tw00d> is it installed by default
<g0tw00d> ?
<Corbeaux> ssh should be there by default
<AltrdBeast> wood: no
<Corbeaux> oh
<AltrdBeast> ssh client, not server
<nevermind> Moodles: it didn't fixed anything if it was read only
<AltrdBeast> you need to get a package from synaptec (apt-get)
<AltrdBeast> i think you want to look for openssh-server
<TheSneak> g0tw00d, apt-get install openssh-server
<g0tw00d> i know that was the command i was asking for I have heard 3 different ones anyone know the right one?
<g0tw00d> ty
<AltrdBeast> huh?
<tonyyarusso> !lamp =~ /install menu/installation process (different in Edgy\+)/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<Corbeaux> and if you weren't sure of the name you can search using apt-cache search partofnameyouremember
<nevermind> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<TheSneak> g0tw00d, if aptitude is installed, you could use that too (that's my fav)
<AltrdBeast> is synaptec not good?
<nevermind> oh, c'mon guys, doesn't anyone knows anything about vfat?
<TheSneak> AltrdBeast, it's great... if you want to use a GUI... I do a lot of server admin
<TheSneak> hence aptitude is my fav
<AltrdBeast> gotcha
<najand> vfat is a bloody MS filesystem
<AltrdBeast> i assume they sync on the same libraries?
<TheSneak> yeah...
<g0tw00d> wooohooo ty guys vm i got it in and running
<kreepy> Hello. does anyone know how to install the 'radeon' xserver driver ? Somehow it doesn't exist in my package list.
<TheSneak> I think synaptic uses either aptitude or apt-get behind the scenes
<nevermind> najand: well, technically no
<AltrdBeast> yeah, pretty sure as well
<AltrdBeast> sneak: you see my previous posts about networking issues?
<nevermind> najand: it's only a way to read/write into a bloody ms fs
<najand> TheSneak: It is apt-get
<TheSneak> najand, good call
<TheSneak> I like that aptitude remembers which pkgs were installed only to install depends
<najand> Hmm... Well, you can read ext2 in Windows
<TheSneak> AltrdBeast, no... didn't see them
<kreepy> Anyone cares to check if Ubuntu decided to leave out the 'radeon' driver ?. I could'nt find xserver-xorg-video-radeon anywhere.
<nevermind> najand: yea, but... why would i want to use windows to read ext3 when i have linux? :D
<timephoenix> hey guys, have a boot problem
<AltrdBeast> sneak: i'm having a really strange network issue in edgy, you have time to troubleshoot a few things?
<AltrdBeast> if so, please PM me
<najand> TheSneak: The problem with Aptitude is that sometimes it is too smart... Too smart for a package manager and install/remove things it does not supposed to
<nevermind> the problem is with nautilus actually, since it's terribly slow when i try to access my mounted vfat partition, but it works fine on the tty
<timephoenix> just installed Mandriva to dual-boot with Breezy, but it took over my GRUB. I entered and identical entry into the new menu.lst, i can boot but the graphical login does not start by default.
<najand> nevermind: if you have just linux, then you can read/write in Ext3
<TheSneak> najand, I'm not sure exactly what you're referring to, but if you mean not respecting dpkg holds... yeah, experienced that
<kreepy> !radeon
<TheSneak> AltrdBeast, I have a few secs
<timephoenix> how do i get graphical login starting automatically again?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSneak> but I need to register before I can Pm
<nevermind> najand: didn't say taht i have JUST linux :P
<kreepy> timephoenix: Enable gdm on boot.
<AltrdBeast> sneak: I think I'm registered, not sure how I'm registered, but I am ;)
<nevermind> najand: my problem is that hen i open the folder where the vfat is mounted on, takes like 5 mins until i see it's content
<najand> nevermind: then freedesktop, still, is experiencing issues need time to be  remove... Give them some time
<AltrdBeast> phoenix: look at grub config
<nevermind> najand: sry, i dunno know what you mean
<AltrdBeast> sneak: you gonna register?
<TheSneak> AltrdBeast, trying
<sc4ttrbrain> nevermind: are you trying to open folder which contain lots of files?
<AltrdBeast> great
<AltrdBeast> i guess my irc client auto-registers?
<malt1> what is a good home router with 32 mb of memory thats wired/wired?
<nevermind> sc4ttrbrain: nope, it's the vfat root
<timephoenix> a quick check under GNOME/admin/services shows GDM ticked
<najand> nevermind: Do you have preview options on?
<kreepy> (sighhhh) will anyone check if the "xserver-xorg-video-radeon" even exist in the package tree ? I remembered I did have installed that before, but now I couldn't find it.
<nevermind> najand: no, i disable them with no luck, but it worked before with them anyway
<TheSneak> AltrdBeast, did you get my PM/
<AltrdBeast> yeah, you get my response?
<nmc> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<nmc> 
<TheSneak> nope...
<kreepy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AltrdBeast> weird
<nmc> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<nmc> 
<najand> kreepy: Not on mine...
<TheSneak>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<sc4ttrbrain> nmc: its ok, u can acces your webserver in localhost(127.0.0.1)
<TheSneak> sorry everybody
<AltrdBeast> you just sent me another note
<AltrdBeast> i'm seeing yours
<najand> nevermind: Hmm... What is the configuration of your vfat in fstab?
<kreepy> najand: Thanks.
<nmc> but when i click drupal-4.7.4  firefox pop up that file save as
<nevermind> najand: vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<nmc> or even in my textphp.php it says file save as
<nmc> testphp
<nmc> testphp.php
<nmc>  how my php5 work in my testphp.php
<nmc> helowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<kreepy> !Hi | nmc
<ubotu> nmc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nmc> i cant testphp.php in my firefox browser i donnu
<najand> nevermind: Is it also slow when opening Folders of your Ext3 system?
<Madpilot> nmc, try #apache or #php
<linuzo> anyone here know a nice S939 motherboard that is supported by ubuntu?? I have a socket 754 but it is unsupported..  I am looking to upgrade any ideas????
<kosta> hello. I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and I went to console window but I can't startx now. how do I go back to X?
<nevermind> najand: not at all, it's weird since i've done nothing with the system, and one day to the next one started behaving like that
<dream> hello all, how can i add a new ipaddress in GUI mode?
<Madpilot> kosta, ctrl+alt+f7 (or f8? sorry, having a brainfart...)
<dream> hi anybody else?
<kosta> Madpilot thanks that worked
<Madpilot> kosta, is it f7 or f8?
<kosta> f7
<adamdunn> i have a question that somebody else has already asked, but in a month has gone unreplied: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281493
<najand> nevermind: Hmm... Maybe backuping .nautilus and removing the folder can check if it is a nautiilus problem or  mount?
<adamdunn> i was wondering if anybody knows the answer (the question as worded by the other person seems clear enough that I shouldn't have to restate it)
<nevermind> najand: ok, i'll try that, but it does the same on every user (root and mine)
<dream> hello????
<nevermind> najand: and it doesn't work that way (slow), when i read the vfat with the terminal (ls, finde, etc)
<dream> hi nevermind
<najand> Hmm.. Then it is not a mount problem
<nevermind> najand: let me look now
<dream> hi najand
<dream> hi nevermind
<nevermind> najand: nope, same thing, it's not a .nautilus thing
<nevermind> hi dream
<najand> nevermind: I see
<dream> hello nevermind, how can i add a new ipaddress in GUI mode?
<najand> Hmm... Have you tried reinstalling nautilus?
<najand> nevermind:Hmm... Have you tried reinstalling nautilus?
<nevermind> najand: was about to do that lol
<nevermind> dream: what do you mean?
<method|> how do I get yahoo games working in opera or konqueror?
<ndc> how to connect usb infrared in ubuntu
<Corbeaux> adamdunn: Are there any RAID partitions on the HDD?
<adamdunn> nope
<ndc> still now i dont know hoe to connect it
<adamdunn> i do have raid support on my motherboard, but none installed
<Corbeaux> ok i don't know then
<dream> nevermind:  i mean, create a eth0:0 in GUI mode, how do i do ?
<najand> dream: you are using gnome or kde?
<dream> najand:  gnome
<Corbeaux> when i was setting up a server the other day, i came across this free and available space thing. I saw differing amounts for free and available
<nevermind> najand: oh yea!, desktop is gone :P
<dream> najand:  thanks a lot
<Corbeaux> server was using hardware raid5
<nevermind> dream: sry, still dun know what you mean
<najand> nevermind: I told you to back it up
<ndc> how to connect usb infrared in ubuntu ....so i googled but i dont find it
<najand> dream: You just want to change your IP Address?
<nevermind> najand: i mean that sine i've removed nautilus, when i killalled it desktop never showed up again lol
<nevermind> but i know it's normal, i'm reinstalling now
<najand> nevermind: why do you need to remove nautilus?
<nevermind> najand: i like having reinstalled things from scratch
<Madpilot> nevermind, in Gnome, Nautilus controls the desktop icons as well as being the file manager
<Gonzo> FUCK THE GOVERNMENT!
<nevermind> Madpilot: i know i was just joking :P
<adamdunn> Corbeaux: do you think it could be partitions that aren't mounted? Did the discrepancy equal a partition that wasn't mounted on the raid5?
<najand> Gonzo: Watch your mouth!
<Madpilot> Gonzo, go away
<Gonzo> sorry...
<najand> nevermind: OK, then
<foutrelis> Hello. I use Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft and sometimes application crash. Firefox crashes quite a lot. Does it happen to you as well?
<solid_liq> has anyone gotten the ati proprietary drivers working in edgy?
<solid_liq> foutrelis: my experience with 6.10 hasn't been good.  If you're new to ubuntu, I recommend you reinstall with 6.06 LTS
<solid_liq> foutrelis: a lot of stuff in 6.10 is broken
<najand> solid_liq: What is broken there?
<nevermind> najand: nope, still the same after reinstall :(
<lykinsbd> solid_liq: have you checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?  That got it running right for me
<solid_liq> lykinsbd: it didn't work for me
<Corbeaux> adamdunn I don't remember specifics but I remember one being 2x the size of the other and yes it was an unmounted ~10GB partition
<foutrelis> solid_liq, so I have read. That the stable one is 6.06. I really like 6.10 though.
<solid_liq> lykinsbd: I upgraded in place by net from dapper
<najand> nevermind: Hmm... Maybe there is something wrong with your Video Card Setting
<solid_liq> lykinsbd: I can't even seem to get the ati installer to build a package for edgy
<foutrelis> Well X-Chat crashes too when I close it.. I dunno. Maybe its just me :(
<nevermind> najand: what does the video card has to do?
<lykinsbd> solid_liq: hmm I had a bit of trouble with my restricted-packages modules matching up to my kernel versions, but other than that it went smoothly...
<kuzmaster> hey, a quick question, what will "apt-get install quota" install, and what does that do?
<najand> nevermind: Maybe during loading of some icons in your  hd?
<solid_liq> lykinsbd: from the installer, --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<solid_liq> dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format: No such file or directory
<solid_liq> dpkg-buildpackage: unable to determine source package is
<solid_liq> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 182: popd: not found
<s4ltydog> hey malt1 are you malty?
<malt1> sup
<malt1> yeah
<kuzmaster> what will "apt-get install quota" install, and what does that do?
<najand> Sorry guys I have to go
<nevermind> najand: hardly, since they're the same icons as for any other file in any other folder
<sc4ttrbrain> !quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-8 (edgy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<najand> nevermind: Hmm...
<nevermind> k, thanx and cya
<kuzmaster> thanx
<najand> I will think about it
<najand> Bye
<nevermind> ;)
<foutrelis> One other thing. When I used Automatix to make my life easier it switched my system to 386 kernel. I then changed it back to generic (nothing too hard. Just booting from grub in generic). Is generic better for a i686 system?
<solid_liq> kuzmaster: it's for putting limits on how much space each user may consume on the hdd
<kuzmaster> k, thanx
<Dheeraj_k> guys how do u rate Lite-on dvdrw over asus?
<kuzmaster> its not really neaded then...........
<s4ltydog> Dheeraj_k Ive had a lite-on crap out on me...
<bray> Lite-on is crap. Go with the Asus
<burepe> I am setting up a lamp server and the directions say "You may want your current user to be the PHP pages administrator. To do so, edit the Apache configuration file :
<burepe> $ gksudo "gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<burepe> Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache. (look at the next chapter concerning apache commands) " What is my group name?
<solid_liq> Dheeraj_k: I've had good luck with Lite-on
<sc4ttrbrain> kuzmaster: its needed when you host websites
<lykinsbd> solid_liq:  you got me there, sorry I don't know what would help you
<s4ltydog> Yah Asus, i've never had an asus dvd but they seem to make good stuff
* noiesmo votes Asus
<kuzmaster> yeah, well, im gonna host an intranet, but, yeah, its not really needed is it?
<solid_liq> lykinsbd: k, thanks anyway
<Dheeraj_k> s4ltydog: i had very bad experience with samsung
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: your group name is your user name
<foutrelis> I had an Asus Cd-Writer and it broke :(
<dream> nevermind:  thank you all the same :)
<solid_liq> anyone know how to fix this problem?  dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format: No such file or directory
<foutrelis> But shit happens..
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: and my username is my username?
<s4ltydog> Dheeraj_k: weird, i like samsung
<burepe> sorry and user is my username?
<sc4ttrbrain> yes
<Dheeraj_k> samsung,lg,liteon,asus,sony
<FreeNet> ok... scenario here pls aid me... *I boot up a linux, CENTOS (without monitor and keyboard, 'remote' system). I use Putty to connect to it through it's static ip... i type the password etc... and manage to get into console... does that mean the linux is already logon? becuase i am not able to coonect using my VNC viewer to connect remotely
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: thanks.
<s4ltydog> They have all crapped out on you?
<foutrelis> lol
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: but i did it th eother way
<FreeNet> sorry i have to result in asking here.
<solid_liq> FreeNet: it's because your x server isn't running
<Dheeraj_k> may be i should go 4 something diff sony?
<foutrelis> I now have an LG cd writer.. I like it :)
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: i would use www-data as user and group name
<kuzmaster> freenet:hmmm......... its a good one, just try running a vnc client and see if you can connect to it
<bray> I'm suck with the cd writer that came with my laptop
<s4ltydog> Dheeraj_k: I have two sony's and they work like a charm (well...mostly), but lite-on was crappy to me..
<kuzmaster> freenet: or, just try running the vnc server through ssh
<FreeNet> solid_liq>	am i log onto the linux?
<Dheeraj_k> foutrelis: u may face problem with inject
<nevermind> k, i'll go, tnx
<kuzmaster> freenet: putty is a ssh client
<foutrelis> Dheeraj_k: ?
<solid_liq> FreeNet: try typing startx in putty
<Juhaz> generalized over the time, they're all the same crap. some invidual drive models may be better than others, but in the end, the manufacturer doesn't have any bearing on it.
<noiesmo> bray, buy an external dvd burner a mates got one works great in ubuntu
<Dheeraj_k> eject
<solid_liq> FreeNet: not sure if it'll work though
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: so I would use that instead of a personal user name, like say, burepe?
<foutrelis> Dheeraj_k: With the LG writer?
<bray> noiesmo: You know, I never thought about getting an external burner... I'll have to look into that
<solid_liq> FreeNet: get your company to pay for nxserver, it'll be worth it
<sc4ttrbrain> yup, i think u want to look at howtoforge.com for safe configuration
<FreeNet> solid_liq>	startx shows fatal error server is already active for display 0
<noiesmo> bray, ;)
<Dheeraj_k> still confused oO
<kuzmaster> is quota absolutly needed for running a intranet?
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: If I add a new user named www-data will the group automatically be the same?
<FreeNet> it's a startup company no money to invest on it just yet.
<Dheeraj_k> foutrelis: yeah that is common in lg/samsung
<solid_liq> FreeNet: ah, so you have it in runlevel 5, but the gdm is running, not gnome
<foutrelis> burepe, ,  yes
<burepe> cool
<burepe> thanks
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: you should change it too
<solid_liq> FreeNet: try making it runlevel 3, then type startx
<bray> noiesmo: So what do they go for? I imagine it would be a little more than an internal one, but as you can imagine, I'm on a fairly tight budget
<foutrelis> Dheeraj_k: I guess I am lucky :P
<solid_liq> FreeNet: so type   runlevel 3
<Dheeraj_k> foutrelis: from how long u r using it?
<noiesmo> bray, not sure what it cost him it was a present from his mother :)
<foutrelis> can't remember exactly.. over 6 months I thinkl
<foutrelis> *think
<FreeNet> kuzmaster> i used ultravnc to connect to localhost:5901 and it gives.... "Connection Failed - Error reading protocol version"
* foutrelis kicks his lg write to open the tray :P
<bray> noiesmo: Aha, I see... well, I just hope I get this job I'm looking into. Then I'll actually have a bit of extra cash
<Dheeraj_k> wait 4 another 6 or 4 month
<kuzmaster> freenet: did you run that on the remote computer, or your computer?
<FreeNet> solid_liq>	typed "runlevel 3" it returns "unknown"
<foutrelis> Dheeraj_k: :(((( :P
<FreeNet> kuzmaster>	run on remote computer
<Dheeraj_k> and than u will notice such symptoms
<FreeNet> i am doing ssh tunneling
<foutrelis> Dheeraj_k: Hmm.. did not know
<Dheeraj_k> my asus dvd rom is 6 year old :)
<noiesmo> bray, well in aussie you can get just the case for the dvd burner for 40$
<kuzmaster> freenet: you should run the vnc client the computer, that your using now, and connect to the remote computer
<Aura> help
<foutrelis> Dheeraj_k: omg. nice !
<kuzmaster> if that makes sence :)
<burepe> in this command mysql> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'yourusername'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword' WITH GRANT OPTION;    If I change 'yourusername' to 'www-data' what should I change 'localhost' to?
<Dheeraj_k> and still running fine no eject problem at all
<solid_liq> FreeNet: grr, I hadn't realized ubuntu changed the gnu runlevel tool to something else
<bray> noiesmo: $40? Huh... well, with my luck (it's very good) I'll be able to find a decent one for a good price. I know where to look for these kinds of tings
<bray> *things
<foutrelis> Dheeraj_k: Well it was only 25 Euros :P
<Dheeraj_k> but it has problem only with scratch disk
<FreeNet> kuzmaster yes... i connect to remote linux using putty through port 22 right? then how shd i continue?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: `yourusername` should be your mysql admin username
<noiesmo> bray, :)
<kuzmaster> freenet: connect to the remote computer using vnc
<Dheeraj_k> foutrelis: here it is dam cheap http://www.mahavir.co.in/
<Dheeraj_k> 1$ = 45RS
<Corbeaux> he should ensure that vncserver is running on the remote
<Aura> where find comand
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: then what am I making "www-data"?
<foutrelis> just 1$? O.o
<Dheeraj_k> nah not 1$
<FreeNet> kuzmaster>	with putty opened?
<Aura> for linux
<Dheeraj_k> i mean currency in that site is in Rs
<kuzmaster> yeah
<Corbeaux> burepe, localhost is fine
<kuzmaster> it dosnt matter
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: well u can make it the same if u want
<Aura> heeeeelllppp
<bray> Hey, I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to Linux in general, but for the past two days I've been trying to figure out how to install Wine and WoW. I finally got Wine installed and running today, but I can't find my disks for WoW... would downloading the client using wowclient-installer.exe in wine work?
<foutrelis> oh i see.. hmm
<sc4ttrbrain> Aura: just ask
<kuzmaster> freenet: unless there on the same port number
<foutrelis> hmm.. 21$. not bad :)
<SuperQ> bray: heh.. WoW
<FreeNet> kuzmaster>	i am currently following an example from http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Tunnel_VNC_over_ssh using tunneling...
<kuzmaster> freenet: remember, usually, im on the other end of this convo (usually i need help), but, i feel i know what im talking about............
<SuperQ> bray: if you're new to linux, you probably want to buy Cedega support
<kuzmaster> freenet: well, hmmmmmmmmm............ i suppose follow the instructions on that.................... ummmm....... ive never done that before, so, i cant really help you there.... sorry
<FreeNet> ok nvm
<foutrelis> Bye! Have a nice day :)
<SuperQ> ugh.. my brain is shutting down
<bray> SuperQ: Ain't got the money for Cedega, and Wine is easy enough to use. There are how-tos on just about everything including WoW. It says to copy the files from all the disks into a folder and do wine installer.exe, but like I said, I don't have my disks.
<warlock> is there a way to find a line in all files in a dir? ex in /home/dir/files/ I want to find a line called "I/love/something" in all of the files?
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: sorry I don't follow. You said "I would user www-data as the user and group name" I thought I would add the user with that command, but then you said that that comand was for setting the admin. What am i missing? What should "www-data" be?
<SuperQ> bray: oh.. I guess I've never tried it
<bray> SuperQ: Huh... well I'll give it a shot and see what happens
<kuzmaster> freenet:so, is this computer on the same network as you, or, are you trying to connect to it over the internet?
<SuperQ> warlock: yes
<FreeNet> local network
<markybob> i cant figure out how to let apache launch something into X.  i keep getting "AUDIT: Mon Dec  4 03:21:17 2006: 5368 X: client 3 rejected from local host"   any ideas?
<lykinsbd> bray:  if update downloads will work I assume downloading the client would too
<Corbeaux> warlock grep string /home/dir/*
<warlock> hmm
<warlock> but the string is..? :P
<Pie-rate> yarr, installing ubuntu on my gaming box.
<bray> lykinsbd: You can't always be so sure, ya know?
<Corbeaux> string is what you're looking for
<warlock> oh ok
<SuperQ> warlock: you want grep -r
<warlock> grep -r string /home/dir/something/* ?
<Pie-rate> ubotu, tell pie-rate about nvidia
<kuzmaster> freenet:hmmmmmmmmmmmm well, i cant really see a reason to tunnell it over SSH, but, that is just what i think
<Corbeaux> -r goes down into sub directories i think?
<lykinsbd> bray: oh I know, just wishful thinking that it succedes cause I'll probably be doing the same thing if it works :O)
<SuperQ> warlock: correct
<bray> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\wowclient-installer.exe": Module not found
<kuzmaster> freenet: then again, somtimes, i have a DMZ open to my computer, with only the windows firewall running, and no antivirus and such
<bray> lykinsbd: Dang, didn't work...
<warlock> root@zkillz:/home/hltv# grep -r wtv/demos /var/www/wtv/*
<warlock> nothing..
<FreeNet> i know.... i am testing out
<warlock> does it mean it found nothing?
<sidny4> how do I get current upgrades for dapper from the command line?
<SuperQ> warlock: correct
<Corbeaux> correct
<warlock> ok, thanks - found it now ;)
<warlock> appreciate it lots
<SuperQ> warlock: cool
<sidny4> isn't it like dist-upgrade or something?
<kuzmaster> sidny4: think its like sudo apt-get upgrage
<warlock> soem php bug, can't find the error, making me go nuts
<SuperQ> warlock: you might want to quote the string tho
<warlock> oh ok
<SuperQ> warlock: like grep -r 'wtv/demos' ...
<Corbeaux> another one i use that's not as nice is : cat /home/dir/files |grep string
<sidny4> there it is, thanks kuxmaster
<thedado> how can I remove a package ? i use sudo apt-get --purge remove foo and that keeps failing, is there another way ?
<warlock> gah, still can't find what i'm looking for, :P
<SuperQ> Corbeaux: but of course, that won't tell you which filenames matched
<noiesmo> thedado, apt-get -f install or maybe try apt-get install --fix-missing might help
<SuperQ> warlock: read the grep man page
<Corbeaux> that's why it's not as nice :p
<bray> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<SuperQ> warlock: "man grep?
<SuperQ> erm
<SuperQ> warlock: "man grep"
<warlock> found it ;)
<warlock> thanks a BUNCH!
<SuperQ> np
<SuperQ> now for sleep
* SuperQ &
<highneko> what's the best and safest way to shutdown from a terminal?
<g0tw00d> why does my USB mouse lock up in Ubuntu from time to time and replugging it in fixes it?
<warlock> Though, this aint the place to ask (sorry for it) - but do you know php perhaps SuperQ?
<noiesmo> the system highneko
<noiesmo> highneko, shutdown -h now
<bray> g0tw00d: You may need to get drivers for it
<noiesmo> highneko, sudo if not root
<g0tw00d> where would I start....lol ....<---new to ubuntu
<highneko> noiesmo: Ok, thank you.
<khaije1> looking for advice, how can i test if an all-in-one printer/scanner thingee will work with ubuntu w/o plugging it in?
<bray> g0tw00d: Well, you might try your mouse maker's website and see if they have the binaries for it. Most binaries come with instructions on how to install them
<Pie-rate> W00t, Ubuntu install just finished on my gaming box, i'm eager to see how well games will run with wine on a geforce 7800gt
<g0tw00d> its a Dell USB mouse
<wizo> hey, when i do apt-get install irssi, it asks me to insert a drapper disk or something, is there anyway i can get around this?
<bray> g0tw00d: Do you know the model number?
<Pie-rate> wine+WoW didn't work out too well on my ATI radeon xpress 1100, i still don't know if thats because my ati drivers arent working or if i just suck at setting wine up
<noiesmo> khaije1, check manufactures site see if any linux support I know the hp 6310n works
<g0tw00d> 5056UC
<noiesmo> khaije1, linuxprinting.org
<g0tw00d> M056UC
<g0tw00d> sryy
<khaije1> noiesmo: that only shows printers not all in one's thats whats driving me crazy
<bray> g0tw00d: Is it really that short? Must be an old one...
<g0tw00d> no u said model num
<g0tw00d> u want Dp/n
<g0tw00d> there s d p/n s/n and m/n
<bray> g0tw00d: My bad, I meant p/n
<trelayne> hi all, anyone know why if I feed gs a .ps file, it uses the font that is specified within the .ps file. But If I use gnome-gv, it does not pick up the font  ?
<noiesmo> khaije1, yeah bit of a bugger
<g0tw00d> bray: 0YH933 is DP/N
<warlock> How to give all files in a folder chmod 666?
<khaije1> noiesmo: isn't there an ubuntu hw database of some sort?
<trelayne> warlock:  chmod -R
<adamdunn> Corbeaux: thanks for your help. Did some digging in code. As it turns out, Free = free blocks available to superuser, while Available = free blocks available to non-superuser
<warlock> chmod -R 666 /home/dir/* ?
<trelayne> yes
<g0tw00d> S/N F1200OCE
<g0tw00d> Its a new USB ball mouse
<g0tw00d> came with a new pc
<warlock> Thanks man, now the php script is working just amazing - that was the error! ;)
<trelayne> talking to me?
<lordmaynoth2> hello
<warlock> yep trelayne
<trelayne> ok cool, no prob
<warlock> thanks a bunch!
<lordmaynoth2> when I installed edgy eft I sectioned off 3GB as a backup drive
<lordmaynoth2> does anyone know how to access it
<bray> g0tw00d: I can't seem to find it... go to the dell website and try searching all the numbers you can find, and if all else fails, try searching for the product (eg. Dell P990)
<noiesmo> khaije1, maybe check this http://www.linux.org/hardware/
<trelayne> lordmaynoth2:  do df -k
<trelayne> so to see what you have
<g0tw00d> Do they offer what I need?
<noiesmo> khaije1, if it works for linux should be workable for ubuntu
<khaije1> k, which was the one you said worked for you?
<bray> g0tw00d: I'm not sure. They might. If not, I'll go look through the forums and the wiki to see if I can find anything about mice
<Pie-rate> what's the command for the gconf editor?
<noiesmo> khaije1, the hp 6310n
<edan> installed a ati-driver 8.28.8 and every thing works very slow what should i do?
<lordmaynoth2> trelayne what do i do now?
<lordmaynoth2> sorry
<lordmaynoth2> hehe
<g0tw00d> ok That i know of Dell doesn't offer mouse drivers
<trelayne> lordmaynoth2: what do you see?
<g0tw00d> they load and work automatically with XP
<g0tw00d> off bills drivers
<khaije1> noiesmo: kthx
<edan> hi i installed a ati-driver 8.28.8 and every thing works very slow what should i do?
<trelayne> edan:  did you change your xorg.conf ?
<lordmaynoth2> /dev/hda1 varrun varlock procbususb udev udev lrm
<bray> g0tw00d: Well... search for your mouse type on the forums (http://www.ubuntuforums.com) and see if you can find anything
<edan> trelayne: what should i change?
<burepe> I am setting up a lamp server and I am following this "You may want your current user to be the PHP pages administrator. To do so, edit the Apache configuration file :
<burepe> $ gksudo "gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<burepe> Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache. (look at the next chapter concerning apache commands)"  What is the "current user and group" I am using? My mysql admin? or what?
<trelayne> lordmaynoth2:  sorry dude.. I think it's out of my league right now.. so you say that you put it in it's own partition?
<noiesmo> khaije1, just something I remembered it need  HPLIP 1.6.9 or later
<lordmaynoth2> well I made a normal partition
<lordmaynoth2> for ubuntu
<arnonym> i debootstrapped ubuntu dapper and my loopback device comes not up when booting. i have the "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" lines in /etc/network/interfaces. is there something i am missing?
<lordmaynoth2> 55gb
<lordmaynoth2> and then a 3gb
<lordmaynoth2> partion
<Pie-rate> how do i get to the gconf editor?
<lordmaynoth2> for backup
<lordmaynoth2> I installed ubuntu to the 55gb
<lordmaynoth2> but I dont see the 3gb one
<khaije1> noiesmo: hmm? whats that?
<trelayne> lordmaynoth2:  well it is probably not mounted
<noiesmo> khaije1, driver package its in the repos you can apt-get install it
<lordmaynoth2> ooh
<lordmaynoth2> how do i mount
<FirstStrike> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<noiesmo> khaije1, do apt-cache show hplip in terminal make sure its 1.6.9
<edan> trelayne: what should i change?
<noiesmo> khaije1, im on edgy and it is
<FirstStrike> and the 'mount' command
<trelayne> lordmaynoth2:  do the following (CAREFULLY) ...
<khaije1> noiesmo: oic, ya i'm on edgy
<trelayne> lordmaynoth2:  fdisk /dev/hda
<noiesmo> khaije1, :)
<lordmaynoth2> sudo?
<wizo> hey, why does ubuntu ask me to insert a disk when i try to apt-get install something?
<FirstStrike> lordmaynoth2: yes
<lordmaynoth2> kk thanks
<bray> wizo: What're you trying to install?
<arnonym> wizo: you have a cdrom line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<adamdunn> byronknoll: how's the forum post look?
<trelayne> lordmaynoth2: yes. then hit 'p', copy what you see to a file, then hit 'q' to get the hell out of htere before you screw up your system
<wizo> bray, irssi and fluxbox
<byronknoll> adamdunn: looks good
<wizo> i just installed the server version
<FirstStrike> what are you trying to mount lordmaynoth2?
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain:  I am setting up a lamp server and I am following this "You may want your current user to be the PHP pages administrator. To do so, edit the Apache configuration file : $ gksudo "gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf" Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache. (look at the next chapter concerning apache comm
<burepe> ands)"  What is the "current user and group" I am using? My mysql admin? or what?
<lordmaynoth2> I made a backup partition
<lordmaynoth2> during installation
<kraut> moin
<trelayne> so lordmaynoth2, what did you see?
<lordmaynoth2> /dev/hda1               1        6884    55295698+  83  Linux
<lordmaynoth2> /dev/hda2            7208        7297      722925    5  Extended
<lordmaynoth2> /dev/hda3            6885        7207     2594497+  83  Linux
<lordmaynoth2> /dev/hda5            7208        7297      722893+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<lordmaynoth2> sry for the spam
<trelayne> ok my best guess: /dev/hda3 contains your backup
<Madpilot> lordmaynoth2, pastebin next time, thanks
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: oh yes, then whats the problem?
<darnell> how do i convert m4p to mp3
<lordmaynoth2> pastebin?
<FirstStrike> !pastebin | lordmaynoth2
<ubotu> lordmaynoth2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<trelayne> darnell:  try audacity?
<lordmaynoth2> kk sry
<Lovloss> I cant get anuja to compile my c++ programs. :(  I cant get *anything* to
<darnell> have u tried audacity?
<Madpilot> Lovloss, have you installed the build-essential package?
<Lovloss> ... boy, that *does* sound important
<trelayne> lordmaynoth2:  do this: mkdir /mnt/backup; mount /dev/hda3  /mnt/backup ; ls -lt /mnt/backup
<Madpilot> !b-e | Lovloss
<ubotu> Lovloss: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: what do I change "username" and "groupname" to in apache using those directions? My mysql admin "burepe" or my database1 user "www-data"?
<bray> Is KDevelop: C/C++ a good C++ programming... program?
<reverseblade> bray, ide ?
<wizo> anyone has any idea why ubuntu 6.06 asks me for a disk when i tyr to apt-get install irssi or fluxbox?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: u can use burepe for mysql admin account
<bray> reverseblade: Yeah
<reverseblade> wizo, because the file is located in CD
<arnonym> wizo: yes, like i said before: there is a cdrom line in your /apt/get/sources.list
<reverseblade> bray, yes it is ok, other options are anjuta, vim and eclipse
<Corbeaux> wizo does it ask you for the disk for all packages or just that one?
<wizo> oh right
<bray> reverseblade: Ok, thanks. If I have problems with this I'll look into those.
<trelayne> ok so no gnome-gv experts?
<lordmaynoth2> hi
<Dheeraj_k> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lordmaynoth2> it says only root can mount
<Dheeraj_k> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<duckman0> w00t got the dule monitors working by my self in your face everybody!
<lordmaynoth2> :(
<duckman0> hahaha
<wizo> so i should tyr removing the cdrom line from /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<wizo> tyr*
<duckman0> im a genouis
<wizo> try*
<trelayne> lordmaynoth2:  of course
<usr13> My implementation of Firefox uses xine to open mp3s to no avail.  How can I tell Firefox to use xine?  (Or just something that will actually play an mp3?)
<Corbeaux> comment it out
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: forgive me for misunderstanding but just to make sure, I should change "user" and "group" to "burepe" following these directions? "You may want your current user to be the PHP pages administrator. To do so, edit the Apache configuration file :
<burepe> $ gksudo "gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<burepe> Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache. (look at the next chapter concerning apache commands)
<burepe> Configuration options relating specifically to user websites (accessed through localhost/~username) are in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf. "
<trelayne> lordmaynoth2:  I think do this: sudo bash
<Corbeaux> wizo comment it out
<trelayne> the do it
<trelayne> then do it
<wizo> ok thanks, Corbeaux
<usr13> Firefox version = 1.5.0.8
<xen> Anyone else getting horrible static in music playback on Edgy?
<g0tw00d> bray: after some searching it looks liek a very common issue
<edan> hi i installed a ati-driver 8.28.8 and every thing works very slow what should i do?
<Corbeaux> xen, that's a feature not a bug j/k
<trelayne> edan:  check your xorg.conf file
<edan> i checked...
<g0tw00d> bray: I see people blaming dell for BIOS problems....which i don't believe it works with XP
<lordmaynoth2> it says i must specify file system type
<lordmaynoth2> (i am sorry for the trouble)
<edan> everything looks ok
<trelayne> lordmaynoth2:  weird
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: yes ,as long as burepe has the right to do sudo
<trelayne> edan:  sorry it's a little to advanced for me at this time
<bray> g0tw00d: Ok, well there you go... did you find a troubleshoot or a walkthrough or anything like that?
<arnonym> what may be missing except "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" lines in /etc/network/interfaces when the loopback interface does not come up on reboot?
<g0tw00d> bray: I did find where they said using USB hub works and plugging mousing into usb slot on keyboard
<burepe> cool thanks
<edan> hh for me to...
<g0tw00d> bray: I am tryign this first thx for your help
<bray> g0tw00d, np, if you need anymore help, I should be here for a while longer
<xen> Corbeaux, :(  It sounds bad enough that I'm _almost_ going to go work in windows....
<warlock> is there a way to kill all process matching *hlds* ?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: i was talking based on this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<g0tw00d> i think im gonna hit the hay but thx Ive learned alot tonight
<bray> usr13: I use XMMS to play my music
<g0tw00d> My head hurts :P
<bray> g0tw00d: Haha, yeah, that happens when you're first learning
<Corbeaux> xen i don't have ubuntu installed anywhere but static on windows is usually a sign of a cheap sound chipset or crappy drivers
<usr13> bray: Yes, me too.  But how can I change Firefox's file association?
<usr13> QUESTION:  How to change Firefox's file association?
<bray> usr13: To tell you the truth, I don't know. Try searching through the preferences and stuff in Firefox and XMMS
<Corbeaux> xen sorry i cannot help anymore
<gavintu> anybody know what i might need to convert 3g2 sound files to a more common format? both ways if possible. like ... what libraries do i need to get, and how could I do it?
<xen> Corbeaux, well, it sounds perfect on WindowsXP (I'm dual booting, but I spend most of my time on Linux nowadays).
<Corbeaux> :)
<usr13> bray: I just did, and didn't find anything.
<Pie-rate> I have a problem with nvidia drivers, when i install as per these (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia) instructions, it says "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel." after i type "nvidia-glx-config enable"
<arnonym> xen: did you check the mixer if e.g. the mic input is enabled?
<bray> usr13, try taking a little more time with it. You might also try the forums (http://www.ubuntuforums.com) and see what you come up with. That's what I'm doing
<Corbeaux> xen i've never bothered getting audio to work under linux since i've never used it as my desktop (always as a remote server), hence I wouldn't know where to start helping you
<kuzmaster> this is a quickie again......
<xen> arnonym, by going into alsamixer and pushing the mic column all the way down?
<kuzmaster> how do i check/change my hostname?
<arnonym> xen: yes
<bimberi> !hostname | kuzmaster
<ubotu> kuzmaster: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Corbeaux> kuzmaster vi /etc/hostname
<Pie-rate> I think its because i have a generic kernel image. How do i change that?
<xen> arnonym, do the changes take affect immediately, or do I need to exit, or do I need to reboot?
<kuzmaster> thanks
<sc4ttrbrain> !png2usplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about png2usplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arnonym> xen: the changes take affect immediately
<anurag02> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Lovloss> this thing wont compile. Says it cant find "a working libguile"
<sc4ttrbrain> !usplash
<xen> arnonym, I dragged mic down, no change in sound quality
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<arnonym> xen: try the other sources
<Pie-rate> What is a generic kernel image and how do i install a non-generic one?
<umista> how do i switch between users
<Lovloss> does anyone know how to find a "libguile"?
<umista> i keep hitting shift backspace
<usr13> There must be a place to change Firefox's file associations but I can't seem to find it.  Does anyone know where they've moved it to?
<Corbeaux> su - username
<anurag02> in packages.ubuntulinux.org
<arnonym> lovloss: apt-cache search libguile
<xen> arnonym, aside from volume changing, the quality remains the same...
<Lovloss> ah! cool! thanks
<wizo> now that i have install fluxbox, how can i make it start fluxbox when i type startx or somethign
<bray> I can't hear audio on YouTube. Anyone know why that might be and how to fix it?
<sc4ttrbrain> usr13: in contents tab?
<wizo> otherwise when in most cases i want it to just boot in console mode, and only start flux when i want
<gavintu> wizo: What dm are you using?
<xen> arnonym, no other ideas?
<arnonym> xen: are there switches for analog/digital output? i do not know how there are displayed in alsamixer, i used the kde mixer for that
<warlock> How to see all rights the files have in a dir?
<usr13> sc4ttrbrain: I've looked all over in "Contents", but have yet to find it.
<umista> how to switch users
<sc4ttrbrain> warlock: ls -lia
<bray> Well peeps, I'm off to bed for the night. Good luck to all those who need help and thank you to all those who are helping
<usr13> I have Firefox version 1.5.0.8
<warlock> sc4ttrbrain, how to set all files instead of root to www-data?
<sc4ttrbrain> usr13: i am using 2.0
<xen> arnonym, you mean kmix?
<Corbeaux> umista su - username
<warlock> chown /home/dir/*:www-data ?
<arnonym> warlock: chown www-data.www-data * .
<sc4ttrbrain> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<usr13> sc4ttrbrain: Maybe I need to upgrade.
<pvandewyngaerde> i am currently on ubuntu but with kde 3.5.2, how do i upgrade to latest kde ?
<ernz> Hello, I am having a little trouble with beryl. AVI videos are all green/purple and ghosted, and WMV's show fine, but both are choppy on full screen. Any ideas?
<ernz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<wizo> gavintu, dm?
<ernz> Has anyone else had this problem
<Corbeaux> desktop manager
<wizo> oh err...
<wizo> is flux a dm?
<gavintu> wizo: What is the program that logs you in to X?
<umista> gdm
<umista> ?
<wizo> oh, i don't think i have installed one yet
<gavintu> Or are you logging in through console?
<wizo> yea, im currently just logging into console
<Corbeaux> didn't he say startx earlier?
<gavintu> thats not a dm
<Corbeaux> k
<Pie-rate> How do i get my 4th and 5th mouse buttons working? they dont seem to be functioning as back and forward buttons in firefox
<gavintu> wizo: doesn't just typing "fluxbox" work?
<burepe> ok, the Japanese font that the Japanese version uses is not in the repositories. I found the site where it is hosted in a .tar.gz package. How do I install this font? Just double click it?
<wizo> gavintu, i just tried that, it says that it couldnt connects to Xserver
<usr13> sc4ttrbrain: The Firefox selection box if greyed out in the updates window.  Why is that?
<gavintu> let me check my startx
<usr13> Do we have to manually update Firefox?
<sc4ttrbrain> usr13: u update it through synaptic or apt-get
<usr13> Delete the ... oh ok.
<sc4ttrbrain> usr13: are u using dapper?
<usr13> I just tried "apt-get update firefox" and it said:  "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<sc4ttrbrain> usr13: are u using dapper?
<usr13> sc4ttrbrain: dapper
<usr13> Yes
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: tar xzvf filename.tar.gz see the README
<sc4ttrbrain> usr13: dapper use 1.5.*
<usr13> sc4ttrbrain: Maybe I need to add a repository.
<usr13> sc4ttrbrain: is there a later version that Dapper?
<sc4ttrbrain> usr13: u can download from the firefox site
<xen> arnonym, you know...on an earlier install of edgy, I used automatix, and didn't have this problem.  But I didn't do that on this install, because I'd been told automatix is messy.  Is there a way to see what automatix installed, without actually using the bugger?
<ernz> Never mind - Fixed it
<gavintu> wizo: fluxbox should work as a first parameter to startx. to run it automatically you have to edit the xinit resource files, i'm trying to find that now
<usr13> Well, I didn't want to muck up my system here, but I guess if that's the only way, I'll do it.
<umista> wht is the del command
<arnonym> xen: sorry, never used automatix
<Pie-rate> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<wizo> gavintu, when i type fluxbox in console, it gives me the error saying that it cannot connect to the Xserver, does that mean anything?
<wizo> gavin, echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc ?
<gavintu> yes, youre not running X yet. try "startx fluxbox"
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: there are no directions to install in the ReadMe
<gavintu> maybe that would work too, I use a slightly different setup
<wizo> ah i see, lemme tyr startx fluxbox
<wizo> brb
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: then is there makefile?
<anurag02> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe tell me where to dl it
<wizo> startx command not found
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: where to download it ,i ll have a look
<burepe> http://www.geocities.jp/ipa_mona/
<wizo> ah i should get a gdm first
<gavintu> wizo: You don't need one. Hold on.
<umista> whts the command to delete a file from console
<gavintu> umista: rm
<wizo> gavintu, im reading from here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<gavintu> Well feel free to install one. xdm has problems on some computers though.
<wizo> oo
<umista> can i change grub to start up in a higher res
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: try this ./configure
<wizo> thanks gavintu
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: could you clarify?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: wait i ll try it now
<wizo> hrm, maybe i'll install gdm instead
<gavintu> go with wdm
<gavintu> its ugly, but at least you know it works
<wizo> so many choices :s
<gavintu> fluxbuntu is recommending wdm for now
<wizo> wdm = World Development Movement lol
<shar> hi
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: yes, the standart way to install it is ./configure , then, make , then sudo make install, but if ./configure give u error u should correct that error first
<wizo> thanks gavintu, i'll try out wdm then
<shar> hi
<shar> noela
<pvandewyngaerde> i am on ubuntu 6.06 Lts, i installed KDE, but only have 3.5.2, i want to upgrade to latest kde 3.5.5
<noela> hi
<shar> so click on the u[pdates
<shar> updates*
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: see this http://monafont.sourceforge.net/install.html
<Pie-rate> nvidia drivers aren't installing properly, I followed the instructions provided by !nvidia, and when i type nvidia-glx-config enable it says Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel
<usr13> sc4ttrbrain: I upgraded to Firefox 2,  All is well :)  Thanks.
<usr13> I installed firefox to /usr/local/firefox  and am starting it from command line now, but wondering if I should change the synlink from /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/local/firefox?  OR, should I mv /usr/local/firefox /user/lib/firefox (and just over-write the old with the new)?
<usr13> Which is the preferred method?
<ADminS>  sh sugarcrm-OS-4.5.0f-linux-installer.bin
<ADminS> sugarcrm-OS-4.5.0f-linux-installer.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<ADminS> ?
<burepe> Are you saying I should follow those directions? That is for red hat from 2003. I guess I just need general directions to install any kind of font.
<ADminS> what i can do to install sugarcrm-OS-4.5.0f-linux-installer.bin ?
<Levia> t
<tonyyarusso> !fonts | burepe
<ubotu> burepe: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<burepe> ha
<burepe> tonyyarusso: thanks!
<KomiaPoika> where are MX records located when dns runs with bind?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: no, im telling you that ./configure,make,make install will be just fine from that package
<Trixit> Can someone help me with permission problems vs sound system?
<Trixit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35267/
<Trixit> runs/works fine as sudo or root, but not as my user or via gui as my user.
<Pie-rate> Anyone here using dual monitors with an nvidia card?
<Trixit> none of these similar things on the froms have been anwswered with any certanty
<concept10> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lostsync> Trixit, have you made sure you're added to the audio group?
<craigp84> !kerberos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerberos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<craigp84> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RememberPOL> I've broken my nvidia drivers.. starting x crashes saying the nvidia kernel module is version 9269 but this x version is 8776...any ideas on how to fix this?
<concept10> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Pie-rate> Before I installed ubuntu, I made a 13gb fat32 partition and backed some stuff up to it, how would I mount that in ubuntu?
<craigp84> Pie-rate, sudo mount /dev/hd## /mnt - where ## is the correct harddisk / partition - e.g. /dev/hda2 - check that it's not already mounted, possibly in /media/hd##
<TheGateKeeper> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<TheGateKeeper> Pie-rate, ^^^
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: I'm sorry, I don't know how to use those commands
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: its just ./configure
<sc4ttrbrain> then it will configure what is the setting of your pc
<sc4ttrbrain> if there is any error, then post it here
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: do i need to be in the folder? which one?
<Pie-rate> ah it was sda2, its a SATA drive
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: o course cd to the folder you extracted
<sc4ttrbrain> wait i ve deleted mine, i ll download it again
<Pie-rate> ty guys. Next question! Divx files with AC3 audio encoding - how to play?
<Pie-rate> these are of course pirated futurama episodes
<mjr> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: I see. After I do ./configure do I have to to make and make install?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe:  do you find any error on the out put, wait i just find deb package so u dont have to compile it
<achandra> hello has anyone got some experience with loading ubuntu on a g4 ppc?
<Pie-rate> Wow, the GAIM interface sucks now. Any way to change it to a previous version or something?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: try this http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fx%2Fxfonts-mona%2Fxfonts-mona_2.21-4_all.deb&md5sum=4f167a3838774cb3b85346c0e2954f8d&arch=all&type=main
<kybuz> HIYA
<kybuz> anyone knowledge of posting binaries 2 usenet
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: if your aim is just having "some" japanese fonts, in synaptic, there re sazanami, mikachan,asiya24 etc
<achandra> hi i keep getting the white screen when trying to install in a G4 can someone help out?
<peder_> How can I check what runs on a specific port?
<burepe> I installed a bunch but all of them are wonky. I just want the default Japanese one but it is not in the repos
<achandra> peder_:netstat -anp | more
<peder_> Thanks
<achandra> np
<the_Grinch> what command would I use to tell apache to start when the computer boots?
<gavintu> burepe: I think the reason why Japanese is so wonky is because Ubuntu uses different fonts to display the hiragana, kanji, and katakana. I have no idea why though. Maybe you can change a setting somewhere to use the same font for all three.
<kybuz> does anyone use newspost
<gareth0> hu
<gareth0> is there a channel for grub?
<achandra> the_Grinch: the rc.d daemon must invoke /etc/init.d/apache2 or apache
<gareth0> can i ask a question about it here?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: the package you re about to istall is the same, it contains  IPA, * * M+
<gavintu> #grubfans
<the_Grinch> achandra:  sysv-rc-conf apache2 on <---I tried this command, but it says it doesn't exist
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: I installed it but the fonts are not in the font list.
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: the thing is im using it right now , and it has no problem as you told me
<achandra> the_Grinch: by defualt "i think" this is already done when you install it..i believe there is a link in rc.d..
<gareth0> #grubfans doesnt exist, #grub does
<the_Grinch> ok cool thanks achandra
<burepe> gavintu: I got the default fonts but I don't know hoe to installed them
<gareth0> how can i get grub to save the options when i esc back to the menu??
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: what are the fonts listed as?
<achandra> is this the right place to ask ppc install of ubuntu?
<achandra> N Y one got experience with it?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: i`m using  kochi-mincho_(default), its fine
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: you mean the mona package? no, i dont install it since i dont need it
<burepe> I don't want to use that font. I want to use the default font. I intalled the packeage but the fonts are not in the font viewer
<burepe> It did't work.
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: if u install it, the font should list now as mona fonts
<burepe> It is no there
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: if u install it correctly
<kybuz> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4456&highlight=howto+font
<burepe> What is correctly?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: wait ,im installing it now
<Pie-rate> i cant believe i waited so long to install ubuntu on my main box
<Corbeaux> Pie-rate stop taunting me
<Pie-rate> it JUST WORKS. its awesome
* Corbeaux hasn't installed it yet
<kybuz> 2 pie-rate congrats
<BeanBag> how do i get my wireless driver to work, i have a broadcom4311 card built into my laptop, tried using ndisswrapper, but it messed up my normal ethernet. help please!!!
<Pie-rate> it doesn't work well for my laptop though. wifi drivers are bad and dont work as well as windows drivers, ati sucks and doesnt like opengl
<doskey> wahey iv'e made a gui to run on the linux kernel
<arnonym> what may be missing except "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" lines in /etc/network/interfaces when the loopback interface does not come up on reboot?
<Moodles> does anyone know the 'ubuntu' user's password on the 6.06 live cd?
<BeanBag> arnonym: okay, my normal ethernet works now. how about the wireless?? what is the easiest way to get that up and running?
<sindrum> ?
<xzk> can anybody help me figure out whats wrong with my clock - everytime i try to adjust the date & time it crashes and brings up bug buddy :(
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: it seems that it doesnot install correctly too here, so i think i should compile it (not using the deb package)
<Moodles> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sindrum> which firewalls do you guys use?
<burepe> thanks for your help, but don't worry about it. I think I found another way
<xzk> sindrum: i dont use a firewall with linux
<sindrum> im trying firestarter .... not liking the fact that i have to have terminal open to use
<evad> firestarter is just a way to control the built-in firewall, iptables.
* Corbeaux hopes xzk is either kidding or has a router with a firewall somewhere
<Pie-rate> Is there a way to get a version of GAIM that has the classic interface?
<xzk> Corbeaux -  lol i have a router
<Corbeaux> :)
<BeanBag> how do i get the broadcom4311 card working in ubuntu?
<xzk> i'm looking to get a wireless router - anybody have any recommendations
<frogzoo> xzk: do you have your timezone set properly ? does date run ok from the cli?
<frogzoo> xzk: I recommend anything that will run http://www.openwrt.org
<Pie-rate> I don't use a firewall on my main box at all, not even a router with a firewall.
<croppa> if i have installed and used automatix2, can i use sudo apt-get cdrom with the edgy alt cd, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<achandra> fwbuilder is pretty damn good
<croppa> to upgrade dapper to edgy
<xzk> frogzoo - i took it off of UTC and the time is displayed correctly now.. but it still crashes if i try to adjust it.. not that i need to now.. but I'm sure when i log back into winxp and then back to linux again it will need adjusting
<xzk> frogzoo -  what is openwrt?
<Corbeaux> seemsas though your time is being reset by your hardware time
<Corbeaux> you should sync them, i forgot the command and have to leave
<frogzoo> xzk: it's a linux distro for broadcom chipset wifi routers
<xzk> hmm
<sindrum> thanks on fwbuilder give that a try
<xzk> i think i got my broadcom chip working - havent used it yet but it works better than it did a few days ago.. which was not at all
<BeanBag> please help me setting up my wireless driver
<frogzoo> xzk: the broadcom wifi cards are crap, but the wifi routers are the shiz
<xzk> i want to use airsnort to try and crack my wireless routers encrytption to see how well it worked - anyone have any luck with airsnort?
<frogzoo> xzk: kismet
<xzk> ?
<frogzoo> xzk: google wifi kismet
<xzk> BeanBag -  theres 2 good tutorials on the ubuntu forums for getting broadcom wireless drivers to work, thats how i got mine working
<xzk> 1 tutorials tells you how to do it step by step.. and the other one does it for you basically
<BeanBag> xzk: i tried the one with ndisswrapper, but im not that good with ubuntu yet and it does more harm than good
<xzk> more harm?
<xzk> did you try the one that has you download a deb file i think.. and it basically does everything for you
<xzk> is kismet the best ?
<BeanBag> xzk: it disabled by ethernet, or i think i did, not sure. point is it did not work properly for me, is there an easier way?
<xzk> see the network icon in the top right, you can click on that and choose which connection you want. eth1 or eth0    ethernet or wifi
<sindrum> fwbuilder is not for the newbie...
<BeanBag> xzk: i tried this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%284311%29%7C%28broadcom%29
<BeanBag> xzk: but it did not work
<duckman0> whats the best way to recert my xorg back to the original settings that it orginally had after i installed the video driver?
<xzk> no theres a better one on the forum
<warlock> Is there a possibility to have all files in a dir printed out in a .txt file? and remove the extention, ex; I have 200 files called something.txt in /home/dir, and I want these 200 files printed out in files.txt but remove the .txt part off these 200 files?
<achandra> sindrum: id read up on it... it is very powerful and beats having to build your own from iptables.
<BeanBag> xzk: at top right there is only eth0 and lo
<sindrum> yeah im going to just pointing out the fact that its not for the newbie
<xzk> click on the eth0 and put in a 1 and it switches for you
<duckman0> xorg.conf i keep messing around with it and it already dumped, i wanna just put it back is there a command for that?
<sc0tt_> hey folks
<mnepton> duckman0: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BeanBag> xzk: do you have the link to the better one on the forum?
<achandra> sindrum: Yeah Id have to agree with you there. Are you simply trying to share your internet connection all while having a firewall?
<arne> Hello my name is Arne (Germany). I installed Ubuntu yesterday - everything works fine... But my Plextor PX-716a won't show any content of a dvd-rom! CD-Roms working without any probs... Please help me.
<duckman0> mnepton: i already figuered that part out is there somthing els that i can so other then that?
<mnepton> warlock: you want the information from each text file put into a new file named file.txt?
<xzk> BeanBag -  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<BeanBag> xzk: eth1: interface does not exist, that is what i get when i try to type it in
<mnepton> duckman0: that's the recommended way to reconfigure X
<xzk> BeanBag -  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<duckman0> mnepton: ok thanks
<boink> arne: you need to install the codecs
<arne> what codecs?
<boink> the dvd codecs
<sindrum> achandra: this is correct
<boink> libdvdcss
<boink> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<warlock> No mnepton, I want all files listed in /my/dir to be printed out in files.txt, so ex let's say we have file1.rar and file2.rar in /my/dir I want it to show file1,file2 listed under eachother in files.txt (without the exntention '.rar')
<achandra> sindrum: you might wanna also check out...contribs.org sme server... not ubuntu but pretty nice.
<warlock> aye I know, it sounds confusing :P
<boink> libdvdcss2 - portable abstraction library for DVD decryption <- you need that one
<mnepton> warlock: ls -R /my/dir > ~/files.txt
<achandra> arne: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/14692
<warlock> but how to remove the extentions?
<mnepton> warlock: you could then use sed or awk to strip the extensions
<c0> hiiii...
<BeanBag> xzk: thanks, wil give it a try
<warlock> ok
<xzk> yep
<Blackheart> Hello, is there a way with apt-get or aptitude to download dependencies for a particular package... eg php5-dev depends on libssl-dev but says 'Depends: libssl-dev but is not going to be installed'
<warlock> thanks mnepton
<qsuc> I'm going to be dual-booting with windows vista, which file system should i use to install ubuntu?
<BeanBag> xzk: one last thing, wil it work for the broadcom 4311 as well?
<arne> OK but I have the libdvdread3 installed...
<boink> and the other one?
<xzk> all the broadcom chips suck equally so its definitly worth a shot
<BeanBag> xzk: thanks
<Raphael> is the nvidia 1.0-9xxx drivers in uni/multiverse?
<achandra> xzk: 110% agree with your statement.
<arne> I couldn't find it in Synaptic...
<xzk> :0
<xzk> ah  :)  there.
<achandra> bloody bcm anything sucks
<achandra> sorry bcm fans..but ive run into more issues...
<duckman0> qsuc: do you mean like ex3 file system?
<achandra> and yes I have one
<qsuc> duckman0 yes indeed
<Blackheart> Anyone?
<qsuc> which one works best with Vista on another partition on the drive
<duckman0> qsuc: just use that one its what everyone is using.
<qsuc> if it matters at all - i thought maybe if i have movies on the ubuntu partition, i might want to play them in vista
<Blackheart> Is there a way to remove ALL packages installed by apt-get so I can start a fresh (without a format)
<xzk> i got a question - i'm moving into a new APT tomorrow. is it bad that i haven't packed anything yet?
<qsuc> ok, thanks duckman0, anyone else know which file system to pick? ext3, FAT32, XFS, etc.?
<achandra> qsuc: well there are many schools of thought..but EXT3 should work okay for you. If you want to be slick read up on LVM and use that in conjunction
<sod75> Blackheart: not really
<sc0tt_> If you're asking that question, use ext3
<tuskernini> QUESTION, how do i view HD movies on my ubuntu desktop? all my video players just bomb out after starting
<qsuc> ok, cool
<warlock> mnepton, is it possible to only get all files ending with .bsp to be printed out in files.txt ?
<qsuc> sc0tt_ when I use ext3, can I browse that partition in vista?
<duckman0> qsuc: yeah thats basic it because ex3 fs is freely licenced and everyone can use it
<achandra> qsuc: using Logical volumes will give you some flexibility later as well.
<sc0tt_> qsuc: not natively, you'd have to find drivers for it
<sc0tt_> but its doable
<qsuc> ok
<mnepton> warlock: ls -R /my/dir | grep .bsp > ~/files.txt
<qsuc> cool that works
<warlock> thanks a bunch, again.
<sod75> qsuc: if you want to access it in vista, best is fat32
<xzk> warlock -  do you play WoW
<warlock> nope
<xzk> dang. the name threw me off
<warlock> mnepton, it gets the files having .bsp.ztmp in them aswell? :/
<seba> hey folks anyone has time for me? im linux newbie from germany needing some help
<achandra> bloody hell..6.10 on a G4 install blows up...ill have to try dapper... :(
<mnepton> warlock: correct
<warlock> possible so it only grabs *.bsp* ?
<sod75> mnepton: grep "*.bsp "
<mnepton> ^^^
<boink> edgy is well, rather, edgy
<warlock> didn't work sod75 ;)
<warlock> any ideas mnepton ? :P
<sod75> warlock: find /home/warlock/ -name ".bsp " > file.txt
<warlock> ok
<seba> i installed ubuntu on my second harddisk and seen i cant access my pix on its partion ntfs. so i changed to fat32... but now the icons for the unaccessable partioins disappear from my desktop.... how can i update fstab... how can i access fstab
<warlock> nope, not working sod75
<arne> I get the Iib from http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libdvdcss and now it works!!!!!!!!!! Big THX 4 your help...
<sod75> warlock: what does ls -l "*.bsp " give you ?
<bXi> is there a way to get a system wide proxy?
<bXi> like that everything uses the proxy i want
<warlock> root@zkillz:/home/cstrike/publics/ndragon/cstrike/maps# ls -l "*.bsp "
<achandra> sod75: that will actually try to look for a life *.bsp
<warlock> ls: *.bsp : No such file or directory
<duckman0> i have meny xorg.conf files from messing around, can i chose the one i want and delete the rest by naming it the original xorg.conf?
<achandra> warlock: ls -la | grep *.bsp > test.txt
<warlock> yep, that should work
<arnonym> duckman0: yes
<duckman0> thanks
<sod75> achandra: ?
<Trivolt> anyone knows a good tutorial about bootscipts? i want to write my own bootscript, which can be selected in the grub menulist.
<achandra> "*.bsp" is the actual string you are searching if you put it in quotes
<warlock> hmm
<sod75> achandra: i thought that was single quotes ?
<warlock> doesn't seem to work
<sod75> warlock: I'm lost what you are trying to do here, all of the above suggesting should work
<rag> hello
<warlock> sod75, I want all files called something.bsp in /some/dir to be listed in files.txt
<rag> please somebody with phone DECT + VOip , with usb? which brand and model please do you recommend me?
<sod75> warlock: and not something.bsp.bla ? correct ?
<warlock> nope, only .bsp, not .bsp.something
<sod75> warlock: AND SUBDIRS TOO OR NOT ,
<Guest851> hi
<warlock> nope
<warlock> only /my/dir/
<kuzmaster> hey peoples
<z9999> Anyone know how to have .profile in a user directory executed automatically at login?
<arnonym> sod75: find -name "*.bsp"
<achandra> warlock: try this  ls -la *.bsp >> test.txt
<kuzmaster> what is the defult location of the root folder, where the webpages would be, if i where to have a webserver?
<kuzmaster> like, ok, i have apache installed, now, wher should i store the webpages.........
<nothlit> anyone know a psf font viewer?
<leleobhz> hello all
<sc4ttrbrain> kuzmaster: /var/www
<warlock> nope achandra, that showed the permission stuff too
<sod75> arnonym: warlock : find /my/dir "*.bsp" >> file.txt works for me
<kuzmaster> thanx!
<leleobhz> im trying to run XGL on edgy (because aiglx dont work with my ati)
<kuzmaster> *gives hug*
<achandra> take out a in the ls -la
<leleobhz> and it freezes the kdeinit
<achandra> warlock: take out the a in the ls -la
<sod75> warlock: ah, just put a sudo before it, you have a subdir where you don't have permission to
<leleobhz> someone know if have some isue about this on ubuntu/
<j_> i have a fresh install of edgy. i've installed proftpd and openssh but can't seem to connect to either
<j_> even from the local machine
<FrancescoUgolini> hi
<edan> anyone knows how to add subtitles with totem?
<j_> what am i doing wrong?
<achandra> walock: yeah i see the permissions..with that as well... so you want those out??
<sod75>  warlock : sudo  find /my/dir "*.bsp" >> file.txt
<FrancescoUgolini> do you know if there is a patch for compiz for ppc ?
<warlock> still permissions sod75
<warlock> ok sod75
<sod75> j_: install sshd
<edan> anyone knows how to add subtitles with totem?
<warlock> nope sod75, nothing :/
<warlock> shows the dirs too
<sod75> warlock: what's the error you get ?
<warlock> I just want the file.bsp to be showed in files.txt
<bimberi> j_: make sure they're running: 'sudo netstat -plunt' will show you if they have ports open
<warlock> sudo find /home/cstrike/publics/ndragon/cstrike/maps "*.bsp" >> /home/file.txt
<warlock> find: *.bsp: No such file or directory
<sod75> warlock: then there aren't any....
<warlock> yes there are :)
<warlock> over 125+
<sod75> warlock: wait, you forgot the -name before your *.bsp
<j_> ok soi they aren't listening ;)
<warlock> oh ok
<achandra> warlock: within the directory that contains the files... a  find *.bsp >> test2.txt will do it
<Raphael> will nvidia driver 1.0-9629 appear in the ubuntu universe or multiverse soon?
<j_> is it something to do eith inetd
<j_> ?
<sod75> j_: ssh is the client, sshd is the server
<Toma-> Raphael: theyre still pretty unstable, last i checked
<j_> yeah i mean't to add d on the end in the message
<warlock> worked without probs achandra
<warlock> thanks to you to sod75 - appreciated.
<achandra> nice
<Raphael> Toma-: ok. the nvidia site says that it is the latest stable
<achandra> live and learn... unix commands 101
<achandra> warlock: thanks for helping me brush up! :)
<warlock> np, thanks to you too
<achandra> lol
<kuzmaster> hey, im using proftpd on a ubuntu server, and when i transfer a file, i get this.........
<kuzmaster> "Critical Transfer Error"
<kuzmaster> i get that from my ftp client, Filezilla
<j_> how do i get proftpd to run after i've apt-get'd it
<j_> ?
<kuzmaster> and idead/hrlp
<kuzmaster> j_: im pretty sure it automatically runs
<media> hi all
<j_> hmm wierd
<kuzmaster> j:almost certian
<media> anyone know how to install the ATI Mobility drivers for a Radeon 9000?
<kuzmaster> but anyway, anyhelp for me?
<j_> its not for me
<media> I have tired a few things but I cant get the drivers to take
<j_> well its not listening
<j_> neither is ssh
<miika_> any1 can help me ?
<miika_> i cant get my wlan to work
<miika_> i have bcm4318 wireless card
<miika_> and i dont know how to set wpa etc. settings
<sc4ttrbrain> media: are u using edgy?
<miika_> who do i c if my card is up and working ?
<miika_> *how
<media> no, I believe its dapper... i had huge problmes with edgy on my desktop with ati drivers
<achandra> j_: apt-get install ssh...then after install do a netstat -ln | more and look for port 22 to be open.
<j_> i have checked
<j_> i think its because
<sc4ttrbrain> media: 1.type my name to answer to me 2. i have the same ati and it works by default here in edgy
<j_> i'm somehow telling stuff to start from inetd
<media> sc4ttrbrain, is that with the fglrx drivers?
<j_> could that be the probelm?
<kuzmaster> hey, im using proftpd on a ubuntu server, and when i transfer a file, i get  "Critical Transfer Error"
<kuzmaster> any ideas/help?
<sc4ttrbrain> media: no, as i said it work by default when im installing fresh edgy using "ati" driver then everything like beryl, kiba works like charms :D
<media> sc4ttrbrain, so do you get 3d accelration?
<sc4ttrbrain> media: of course,
<MeisterZopf> anyone knows a command-line tool to get a jpeg from a video file?
<MeisterZopf> a screenshot so to speak
<media> sc4ttrbrain, and your not using the mesa drivers
<sc4ttrbrain> media: wait
<media> sc4ttrbrain, okay
<warlock> Is there a possibility to zip all files in /my/dir/ and move it to /var/www/something ?
<kuzmaster> hey, im using proftpd on a ubuntu server, and when i transfer a file, i get  "Critical Transfer Error"
<sc4ttrbrain> media: i think im not using it ,how to check it im not sure
<warlock> achandra, any ideas? :P
<media> sc4ttrbrain, fglrxinfo should tell you :)
<media> sc4ttrbrain, you need to run it from you console as your user not as root :)
<achandra> warlock: yep one sec
<warlock> 1sec achandra
<warlock> before you do something, is it possible to split the rars, ex rar1,rar2, and rar3?
<sc4ttrbrain> media: nothing there, but
<warlock> if so, - please help me out (let me go grab a fast shower meanwhile) - brb in 5min max
<sc4ttrbrain> media: glxinfo gives me lots of...
<media> sc4ttrbrain, you need to use fglrxinfo :)
<sc4ttrbrain> media: it outputs command not found
<media> hmm
<media> thats makes me wonder if you are using ati drivers or mesa
<achandra> warlock: something like - tar -cvf bsp.tar *.bsp
<sc4ttrbrain> media: glxinfo gives me some mesa but i dont understand
<kuzmaster> hey, im using proftpd on a ubuntu server, and when i transfer a file, i get  "Critical Transfer Error"
<nothlit> Does anyone know if apache or lighthttpd is more secure/stable?
<kuzmaster> anyone, please help
<kuzmaster> i really nead this to work!
<media> sc4ttrbrain, thats okay, do your gl screensavers work fast or do they chug?
<kuzmaster> nothilt: use apache
<sc4ttrbrain> media: fast
<media> hmm
<media> that makes me think the drivers are installed then :)
<warlock> back
<warlock> but is it possible to .tar the whole dir (all files in it) into like 3 splitted .tars achandra ?
<sc4ttrbrain> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nothlit> kuzmaster, I was asking about its security stability features, not which one I should use
<sc4ttrbrain> media: if u want this is glxinfo output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35273/
<media> sc4ttrbrain, i will have a look
<media> sc4ttrbrain, ta
<achandra> warlock: hmm... I know that lets say you have a directory test and you want to tar it ...it is tar -cvf test.tar test...so what did you want to do again??
<miika_> what is wpa_supplicant ?
<media> sc4ttrbrain, it lookes like your using the open source opengl drivers
<sc4ttrbrain> media: yes
<sc4ttrbrain> media: aiglx
<media> well mesa :)
<sc4ttrbrain> media: sorry :D
<media> sc4ttrbrain,  OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 4x NO-TCL
<media> its okay :)
<sc4ttrbrain> media: ok
<media> now worries
<media> I will see what happens with freevo now :)
<media> trying to build a media pc :)
<warlock> achandra, I want it .tared, but I want it splitted - like in 3 .tars and these filed moved to /var/www/
<achandra> miika_: a utility that allows you to connect to a WPA protected wireless network. It allows you to pass directives within the wpasupplicant.conf file to connect in different ways (ie based on encryption methods)
<achandra> warlock: yeah..ill have to think about that...especially based on "what" criteria we'd want those spilt...ie by date? or ?
<warlock> doesn't matter really, just so people don't have to download 1gb .tar file :P
<warlock> by name, if you need to choose anything - doesn't really matter though.
<achandra> warlock: hmm lemme ponder that...but maybe passing something by date or something would do it?
<stenbod> could somebody try to help me getting my wireless network work please?
<warlock> sure achandra
<achandra> warlock: by name? like for example tar these files with these extensions into one...and then those and such? what is the file extension type.
<miika_> achandra: well, what lines i have to add to that conf file to get my network wokring ? following parameters are required: SSID=TAMK, network authentication = wpa, data encryption = tkip, eap type = peap
<achandra> warlock: you were giving me an opt out ;P
<warlock> well, there's a few extention types actually, just want all files in /my/dir to be .tared down into 3 .tars (ex; maps1.tar.gz, maps2.tar.gz, maps3.tar.gz) then moved to /var/www/
<achandra> miika_: I could be dead wrong...but i believe there is a sample file in the docs that come with wpasupplicant..so id start there first..its pretty extensive
<achandra> warlock: if you think you have a file type for lets say *.amazon.bsp or whatever and there is abunch of those..sure..
<achandra> that would be easy..is there something like that ??
<gaminggeek> anyone know when festy comes out>
<bimberi> warlock: have a look at the dirsplit command.  Perhaps use it then tar the results.
<achandra> bimberi: Id be interested in knowing how that works as well
<mnepton> gaminggeek: april
<gaminggeek> cool :)
<burepe> What is mysqli?
<bimberi> achandra: 'man dirsplit' (I've only just started reading about it myself :) )
<achandra> bimberi: from a novice perspective i can split the tars by file type..but the dirsplit looks interesting
<achandra> lol
<achandra> okay
<bimberi> !feisty | gaminggeek
<ubotu> gaminggeek: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<gaminggeek> thanks
* mnepton needs to get Feisty on the laptop
<warlock> achandra, guess it was way to big? :D
<mnepton> (in my copious free time HA!)
<warlock> its np though
<burepe> What is the difference between mysql and mysqli?
<mnepton> burepe: one vowel
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<burepe> I have a faq and it says if you want mysqli functions change the file name to mysqli
<mnepton> mysqli = mysql improved
<mnepton> the definition of "improved" in that context is still being disputed
<Arcad3> how can i make apache2 accept cgi?
<mnepton> Arcad3: install the cgi module and enable it in the apache configs
<gaminggeek> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/feisty-login
<gaminggeek> that sounds cool :)
<euskadany> hi :)
<vernes> hi
<DarkED> oh yes!!
<achandra> warlock: it is an interesting problem though..and one id like to see if i can solve..will you be here long? im busy also installing another pc
<Arcad3> mnepton:name of the package please
<Arcad3> cgilib?
<achandra> warlock: on a G4 actually..lol
<euskadany> do you think ubuntu live is good for running testdisk and ddrescue? i need to recover some damaged partitions.. thanks :)
<warlock> achandra, nah not really, 15minutes or so max. I'll be gone for 1-2h though
<warlock> If you can join #tar.bla.chat - and I'll get back to you asap when I'm back
<achandra> warlock: cool enough
<warlock> so we can chat there, I wont shutdown my pc
<achandra> k
<warlock> You in the chan?
<achandra> one min
<vernes> If I want to prevent X11 from loading a window-manager (no gnome), which file sets the usage of gnome? I'm looking in /etc/rc5.d but no clue.
<mnepton> Arcad3: are you trying to run php as a cgi, or just standalones?
<Arcad3> standalones
<Arcad3> found php5-cgi
<Arcad3> i have php5 installed
<mnepton> php5-cgi is for running PHP as (f)cgi, not for running standalones
<mnepton> you'll want lib*cgi and the apache cgi modules
<Arcad3> if i want to install all modules
<Arcad3> how the command apt-get will be'
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone manage to compile usplash theme containing transparent png? everytime i compile transparent png file, png2usplash will make the transparent part become black...?
<hkais> hello
<guigari> hello
<guigari> Do someone know where I can download Hoary cd iso?
<vernes> Which file/script does the actual call to xorg, X or startx during boot?
<hkais> I've got a new notebook and installed 6.10 on it. Now I want to integrate my old 6.06 Evolution configuration into 6.10, but currently without success
<hkais> is there any howto, how to migrate from 6.06 PC1 to 6.10 PC2?
<guigari> Do someone know where I can download Hoary or Breezy cd iso?
<bimberi> guigari: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone manage to compile usplash theme containing transparent png? everytime i compile transparent png file, png2usplash will make the transparent part become black...?
<guigari> I tried this site,but it says i don't have access rights...
<hkais> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<hkais> ahh okay too slow
<cbx33> any kerberos users here?
<hkais> guigari: use the torrent links to download
<guigari> I tried too...
<guigari> It says I use the wrong tracker...
<hkais> hmm are you behind a firewall?
<guigari> And won't download anything
<guigari> nope
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone manage to compile usplash theme containing transparent png? everytime i compile transparent png file, png2usplash will make the transparent part become black...?
<hkais> guigari: same problem here
<bimberi> and here - hmm
<hkais> is there any support-mail to file a bug?
<mnepton> hkais: use launchpad
<guigari> don't know for this
<hkais> I've got a new notebook and installed 6.10 on it. Now I want to integrate my old 6.06 Evolution configuration into 6.10, but currently without success. is there any howto, how to migrate from 6.06 PC1 to 6.10 PC2?
<hkais> mnepton: but it is a bug on the website
<mnepton> hkais: url?
<bimberi> even the torrents get rejected
<hkais> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ try to start a torrent
<guigari> I use UTorrent...
<mnepton> hkais: not a bug
<guigari> I just get the message:requested download is not authorised with this tracker..
<mnepton> hkais: note the "old-releases" in the URL. those releases are retired, and the tracker no longer is tracking them
<mnepton> hkais: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<the_Grinch> ok anyone know stuff about tovid?  it keeps giving me an audio error that I don't understand
<lkolbe> Hi! I have a problem with make-kpkg. It just doesnt work anymore, because it thinkgs the kernel-version is ".." instead of "2.6.19"
<lkolbe> see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35277/
<hkais> mnepton: if you take care of http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/, here it is posted, that "this" old releases are available, therefore I would excpect:
<hkais> a) it is mentioned
<hkais> b) it is available
<lkolbe> I used the kernel-package from dapper, and now using a backported version from sid
<mnepton> hkais: just don;t use the .torrent
<guigari> okay,I tried emule
<Nameeater> if you cross debian and ubuntu you will run into trouble
<Shock> Hello? I need help. I am connecting to the internet using an adsl model connected through an onboard ethernet adapter. Last night it was working fine.. its just stopped working now..
<hkais> mnepton: there are only the torrent links
<hkais> shock: what is syslog telling?
<mnepton> hkais: for what release?
<hkais> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<hkais> mnepton: ^
<Shock> hkais, how do i view the syslog?
<mnepton> hkais: Hoary?
<tryxter> hi everyone
<hkais> mnepton: yes
<mnepton> hkais: unsupported, retired release.
<mnepton> hkais: anything relating to Hoary will be pulled off the websites soon.
<hkais> Shock: dmesg | less   or    less /var/log/syslog
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone manage to compile usplash theme containing transparent png? everytime i compile transparent png file, png2usplash will make the transparent part become black...?
<hkais> mnepton: yes but it should be mentioned on the site, that the files aren't available any more?
<mnepton> hkais: the files *are* available. they just don;t work. ;)
<Shock> hkais, i type that in the terminal?
<tryxter> i'm getting a strange error when i try to play sounds, i tried to configure using gstreamer-properties but i'm getting these erros on load: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35278/
<tryxter> any idea?
<guigari> in fact I need hoary because I found a tuto to install it on a usb HDD and boot with this install.It doesn't seems to work with dapper...
<hkais> Shock: yes
<tryxter> anyone know what should i do?
<tryxter> i'm using ubuntu
<hkais> Shock: I suggest you to read a linux-beginner howto
<tryxter> no one can help me please?
<squareyes> Hi all, anyone know of a good application to convert a cd track to mp3? tried k3b but get error
<hkais> Shock: you can also read the logs in system\administration\system log
<Beno>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<woro2006> anyone have a recommendation for a webdav server?
<woro2006> or is webdav obselete?
<Dan_n2200> beno do that command in the server window
<lacin> hi, can I use Kubbuntu CD as Ubuntu's Repository Disk?
<xan> Hi
<xan> I installed xfig and I have the following problem:
<xan> \epsfig{file=pista.eps,width=1.4in}
<xan> sorry
<x-r00t-x> i need help with installing kxdocker
<xan> "Can't find -*-times-medium-r-normal-13-*-*-*-*-*-ISO8859-*, using 6x13"
<xan> The same for helvetica and courier
<xan> It appears when I want write some text
<xan> Can anyone help me?
<xan> What I have to install?
<xan> ?
<x-r00t-x> everyone dead
<harmental> hi everybody..
<harmental> is there any piece of soft out there to popup when a new mail has entered into one of several pop accounts?
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: are u using kde?
<x-r00t-x> no gnome
<sc4ttrbrain> not everyone dead
<x-r00t-x> i think so
<sc4ttrbrain> i tried it too, but it just wont launch
<x-r00t-x> make[3] : Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<x-r00t-x> i getting this sc4ttrbrain
<x-r00t-x> is it a error or something
<x-r00t-x> ?
<sc4ttrbrain> i use kiba-dock now
<xan> anyone help me with my problem?
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: why dont u use deb version? i install it fine, but i wont launch
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain,  where do i get deb version?
<sc4ttrbrain> wait i forgot..in the forum someone build it... or from the site
<LordGoth> I could use some help
<doskey> i have a .pakage how do i install it for the new amsn ?
<doskey> via the terminal ?
<Himura> yep
<x-r00t-x> or double click on *.deb file :P
<doskey> how do you install it ?
<doskey> what me ?
<cafuego_> sudo dpkg -i <foo>.deb
* LordGoth is a former SuSe user trying to figure out Xubuntu
<Himura> doskey, sudo sh the_package.package
<x-r00t-x> wtf is make[2] : Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
<agreif> what is the easiest way to distribute ubuntu packages? deb files?
<LordGoth> is a j2re hard to load on this distro?
<x-r00t-x> no LordGoth
<LordGoth> ok, so just rpm it like I usually do or is there some special sequence I have to use?
<x-r00t-x> you have to convert it to deb
<x-r00t-x> using alien
<x-r00t-x> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<LordGoth> I see.
<LordGoth> this is weird. I've never used Debian or anything like it.
<LordGoth> it was either Mandrake, or SuSe.
<xopher> LordGoth, you'll love it once you get used to it  ;)
<LordGoth> is Ubuntu better than its low-end cousin or does it make a difference?
* x-r00t-x loves ubuntu 
<x-r00t-x> ubuntu is the best :D
<Haitao> hi guys! trying to configure CUPS on a UBUNTU server without X.. any idea how I can do that?
* x-r00t-x learned ubuntu within 4 days
<LordGoth> I tried installing Ubuntu, but it kept slogging out at 59% -.-
* x-r00t-x is never use linux as well before
<LordGoth> and since I'm not a Debian user, this is all new to Me.
<x-r00t-x> LordGoth,  one of my friend got this prob . i dont know about it
<sc4ttrbrain> LordGoth: sorry, but have u check the cd itself? maybe corrupted ...
<VigoFusion> I am a Linux/Deb newb, what you need help with?
<LordGoth> same here Vigo.
<LordGoth> <--serious Debian cherry
<LordGoth> >.>
<VigoFusion> Together we learn, thisis progress
<LordGoth> ok so can I pull files off of My windows partition with this or can I not cross partitions?
<sc4ttrbrain> LordGoth: if u mean accesssing ur windows partition from linux, yes u can
<VigoFusion> Yes you are able to access NTFS files
<LordGoth> ok, how do I get into NTFS from the desktop?
<Semmy> hi all
<Semmy> can some one help me with firehol
<VigoFusion> Ok, lemee read that again
<Semmy> it a firewall
<sc4ttrbrain> LordGoth: what do u mean?
<LordGoth> ok, with Suse, I could just open up home, and pull files with konqueror...
<LordGoth> with Debian, I'm lost.
<sc4ttrbrain> LordGoth: its all the same, suse and ubuntu just have different package
<Semmy> can some one help me with firehol
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain,  i got floowing error when i run it
<x-r00t-x> /opt/kde/share/apps/kxdocker/plugins/libGMail.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<x-r00t-x> /opt/kde/share/apps/kxdocker/plugins/libGMail.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<x-r00t-x> /opt/kde/share/apps/kxdocker/plugins/liblibGMail.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<x-r00t-x> /usr/share/apps/kxdocker/plugins/libGMail.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<x-r00t-x> /usr/share/apps/kxdocker/plugins/libGMail.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<[GuS] > Bonjour!
<x-r00t-x> /usr/share/apps/kxdocker/plugins/liblibGMail.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<x-r00t-x> /opt/kde/share/apps/kxdocker/plugins/libGTrash.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<x-r00t-x> /opt/kde/share/apps/kxdocker/plugins/libGTrash.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<x-r00t-x> /opt/kde/share/apps/kxdocker/plugins/liblibGTrash.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bigriver> quit
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: next time use pastebin, yes i got the same error, kxdocker was meant for kde not gnome
<x-r00t-x> i am really sorry for pasting big
<LordGoth> sc4ttrbrain: what do I use to pull then in Debian?
<onesandzeros> hmmm... is there a preferred method to make udev re-read its rules?
<VigoFusion> Yes, with Terminal,Konquror or Device Manager you can see or look at lotsa stuff! The File Browser also is neato
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain,  what i have to do now ?
<sc4ttrbrain> LordGoth: with anything u want, we have also konquerror if u want
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: i use kiba-dock, but its more resource hog
<LordGoth> sc4ttrbrain: just install konqueror then, and do it like I used to?
<LordGoth> god I'm lost here -.-
<sc4ttrbrain> LordGoth: yes :D
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain,  http://blackmh.googlepages.com/kxdocker
<x-r00t-x> i using this howto
<LordGoth> ok
<LordGoth> another question: how do I get Firefox to accept the new j2re once I load it?
<VigoFusion> LordGoth: You can do that. I had Konq and Termianl on here for a while
<sc4ttrbrain> LordGoth: if u use konqueror in suse, big chance u use kde, so i suggest u use kubuntu,instead of ubuntu
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: wait
<LordGoth> it'd make more sense for Me to learn something new though wouldn't it?
<x-r00t-x> ok waiting
* ChrisBradley checks in
* LordGoth figures that's how you learn to move around in all of these silly places.
<abuyazan> hi all
<x-r00t-x> konqueror: WARNING: Can't open /root/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<abuyazan> i am trying to install a software it ask me about libfontconfig1 package
<VigoFusion> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ <<<<thats a well written thingy on Ubuntu
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: i dont knoww ur problem, u should have no problem, can u paste ur error again?
<abuyazan> gprayer depends on libfontconfig1 (>= 2.4.0); however:
<abuyazan>   Version of libfontconfig1 on system is 2.3.2-7ubuntu2.
<abuyazan> how can i upgrade it
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain,  on paste bin?
<sc4ttrbrain> yup
<sc4ttrbrain> abuyazan: what are u tryin to install?
* LordGoth considers loading bitchx and using it instead of xchat
* x-r00t-x ubuntu sucsk for me . coz i got 4Kb/s internet connection. ubuntu for who got hi speed internet
<x-r00t-x> sucks*
<LordGoth> sc4ttrbrain: thanks for your help. you too, x-r00t-x.
<x-r00t-x> LordGoth,  no prob :)
<VigoFusion> There are other flavors that require or use less
* x-r00t-x still love ubuntu
<^JaReD^> hey i need help, whenever i try to extract sthing, a window comes up and tells me: Error while copying to "/usr/share/amsn/skins". | You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<^JaReD^> hey i need help, whenever i try to extract sthing,
<^JaReD^> a window comes up and tells me: Error while copying to "/usr/share/amsn/skins". | You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<LadyNikon> ^JaReD^: stop repeating yourself
<^JaReD^> srry
<^JaReD^> shiiy keyboard
<^JaReD^> *shity
<x-r00t-x> sudo: /opt/etc/init.d/ifup.setup.wlan0: command not found
<LadyNikon> and the folder you are moving too seems to a higher permission than you
<^JaReD^> what can i do?
<LadyNikon> also careful with the language.. that will get you booted :)
<^JaReD^> aaa ok srry again
<VigoFusion> ^jaReD^: Run the sudo and enter password
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: u wont need /opt
<x-r00t-x> then ?
<x-r00t-x> whatever i dont need it
<x-r00t-x> how do i remove it ?
<x-r00t-x> sudo apt-get remove kxdocker ?
<x-r00t-x> ("")? what is the meaning of this ?
<jhasse> I have problems reading cd/dvds. Some files (at the end of the cd) can't be read/ they are empty but in reality they aren't. This did work but it changed. can someone help me?
<x-r00t-x> jhasse,  try ubuntuforums.org
<FreeNet> hi pple urgently need help here. Currently on ubuntu live... I am having trouble installing ubuntu. The installation stops at "formating swap space partition #5" it hang there for really low.. without any progress on the progress bar... then 15 mins later it prompt unable to format then cancel off the installation. Please advise
<FreeNet> I was using all the automatic settings
<VigoFusion> Does the Destination Drive have the required space?
<FreeNet> i formatted all the drives.
<sc4ttrbrain> FreeNet: check wether the cd corrupted or not
<FreeNet> i have checked the integrity.. it's ok
<^JaReD^> damn it doesn't work
<^JaReD^> :S
<sc4ttrbrain> FreeNet: then try reinstalling it :)
<^JaReD^> still i dont have the permission !!
<sc4ttrbrain> ^JaReD^: watch your language
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain,  welcome back
<^JaReD^> what language m8 i didnt say anything !
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain, where you been
<x-r00t-x> help me :S
<burepe> I am installing a lamp server and the directions say to install quota. What is quota?
<FreeNet> doing.. but i think the same problem will occur again. because this is the 2nd disc i have burned. the 4th time i have attempt to install
<sc4ttrbrain> !quota > burepe
<VigoFusion> ^jaReD^: Is it a Multiverse/Universe issue? or just a User Account setting?
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: sorry what was ur problem?
<^JaReD^> wait
<FreeNet> is it related to S.M.A.R.T?
<abuyazan> sc4ttrbrain, it is gprayer
<sc4ttrbrain> abuyazan: yes what it is, im moslem too
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain, kxdocker
<sc4ttrbrain> abuyazan: i couldnt find its site
<abuyazan> sc4ttrbrain,  http://djihed.com/tools/gnome-prayer-times-in-the-works
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: tried this? http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/03/kxdocker-on-dapper-drake
<abuyazan> sc4ttrbrain,  this is the link of the software
<burepe> What does "implementation of the disk quota system" mean?
<x-r00t-x> its for dapper :S
<x-r00t-x> i am using edgy
<sc4ttrbrain> abuyazan: checking
<FreeNet> I have to voice out that my SMART is having problem... does that matters?
<abuyazan> sc4ttrbrain, ok
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: its the Original
<x-r00t-x> lamme try it then :D
<burepe> Do I need quota for a lamp server? What is it used for?
<VigoFusion> !Lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+).
<sc4ttrbrain> abuyazan: wow,that looks nice,but i have another installed
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: u need quota if u want to hosting web server, limiting bandwith etc
<burepe> k thanks
<x-r00t-x> VigoFusion,  does it work on edgy ?
<abuyazan> sc4ttrbrain,  ok so what is the problem of dependency did you tried to install it
<VigoFusion> Yes, it works on Edgy
<sc4ttrbrain> abuyazan: i mean im using this http://whatstheplot.com/blog/2006/01/16/namaztime-development/
<burepe> I did this command vi /etc/fstab how do i save and get out of it?
<agreif> \q
<Ash-Fox> calc 512*213
<x-r00t-x> burepe, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<abuyazan> sc4ttrbrain,  so how can i solve gprayer problem ?
<burepe> how do I get out of the command that I am already in?
<sc4ttrbrain> abuyazan: no, i just know it from you
<VigoFusion> burepe: I use that gedit or nome to work in, its kinda safer
<burepe> ok but how do I get back to the command line?
<sc4ttrbrain> abuyazan: i use namazTime
<abuyazan> i will try it, thanks sc4ttrbrain
<VigoFusion> bureqe: maybe this will help: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#navigating_the_terminal
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain, can you give beryl instillation guide
<sc4ttrbrain> bureok
<sc4ttrbrain> ok
<gnomefreak> x-r00t-x: join #ubuntu-xgl its in the topic
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: i use this http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Ubuntu
<x-r00t-x> thttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1843214#post1843214
<x-r00t-x> check thread pls
<VigoFusion> Ima gonna install some of the Science and Graph tools, back after a bit
<doskey> 1 r 1337 7h3n a11 70u
<x-r00t-x> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<x-r00t-x> direct rendering: Yes
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: as far as i know, you dont have kde-base installed (maybe) so that error comes up because kxdocker need it
<x-r00t-x> what i do ?
<x-r00t-x> hmm
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: that is error u can ignore
<x-r00t-x> but have a lot of problem
<sc4ttrbrain>  libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b << this is stupid error
<x-r00t-x> lamme give you a snapshot
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain, stupid error mean?
<woro2006> x-r00t-x, are you installing beryl?
<x-r00t-x> yes
<sc4ttrbrain> i got this error too, but it meaningless
<x-r00t-x> i am using intel Graphic Card
<woro2006> nvidia or ati graphics card?
<woro2006> oh
<x-r00t-x> mother board 945gnt
<doskey> hello
<woro2006> the motherboard tells you which one it is
<woro2006> doskey, hello
<doskey> ;)
<x-r00t-x> hi doskey
<doskey> XD
<kuja> Is it possible to add HFS+ support to the non-PPC LiveCD?
<FreeNet> hi  feedback on just now my question, i check the disc for defects again... this time something differrent happens. "Buffer I/O error on device hda5, logical block XXXX" what's wrong?
<rance> I posted a network configuration problem writeup at http://www.pastebin.us/9320 could someone take a look and give me a hand?
<tryxter> how can i use the file explorer beeing root
<tryxter> ?
<doskey> sudo
<LadyNikon> tryxter: you can log into x as root
<LadyNikon> and use it that way
<tryxter> i'm using gnome
<tryxter> but how do i apply a sudo to the file explorer?
<sc4ttrbrain> tryxter: sudo nautilus
<LadyNikon> i just log into the x session as root
<tryxter> hum... ok
<tryxter> ty
<sc4ttrbrain> tryxter: i have nautilus script for that if u want
<rance> tryxter: please dont log into an X session as root, its very dangerous
<tryxter> yes rance, i know
<rance> sudo <program name> is fine
<LadyNikon> rance: what makes it dangerous?
<tryxter> sc4ttrbrain, can you send it to me please?
<sc4ttrbrain> ok
<sc4ttrbrain> wait
<tryxter> ty :)
<rance> LadyNikon: running any process as root is dangerous since root has the authority to really screw things up
<tryxter> lol
<LadyNikon> oh
<sc4ttrbrain> tryxter: http://www.pastebin.us/9386
<LadyNikon> i guess i havent done that yet
<LadyNikon> heh
<rance> but with X its even more risky since X has access to so many parts of the system anyway
<LadyNikon> oh well
<x-r00t-x> shit i drop soup on my shirt :(
<LadyNikon> yeah but if you login as root to do something anyways..
<LadyNikon> x-r00t-x: no S words :p
<sc4ttrbrain> he is just frustrated one
<tryxter> sc4ttrbrain, how do i install it? i'm kind of linux newbie :S
<rance> when you sudo <program name> only that program is running as root and then there is a little bit of damage control just from the design of what the program wont do
<LadyNikon> ok
<sc4ttrbrain> tryxter: put that on your .gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<sc4ttrbrain> tryxter:  check this http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<sc4ttrbrain> tryxter: world just get better :D
<alecjw> hi. ive got twinview working, but it's treating my CRT as my primary monitor rather than my DFP. how can i make it treat my DFP as my promary monitor?
<tryxter> lol :D
<rance> if you need to be root for an exended period of time, try sudo -i in a shell, it will actually give you the shell as root and then you dont have to type "sudo" in front of every command
<sc4ttrbrain> or sudo su
<x-r00t-x> LadyNikon,  :D s word? so i cant type s ?
<x-r00t-x> right
<x-r00t-x> zo wahtz  up?
<gaminggeek> alecjw, how did you set it up?
<LadyNikon> x-r00t-x: not if it ends in hit you cant
<rance> time to go to work
<LadyNikon> *hit*
<gaminggeek> with the us or in xconf?
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x just need some sleep :p
<x-r00t-x> :P
<x-r00t-x> LadyNikon,  care to chat :D
<alecjw> gaminggeek: i added a few lines to the divice section of xorg.conf and copied and pasted my monior and screen, changin the identifier
<LadyNikon> x-r00t-x: we are chatting
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain, yeah dude. i awake by night . sleep by day :D
<x-r00t-x> yes i think so :P
<x-r00t-x> zorry i use s word again . yez
<alecjw> gaminggeek: there are the lines that i added: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35283/
<AWOSDev> How do you run a diff on a folder, similar to WinDiff?
<x-r00t-x> 512 mb ram . full load :S
<alecjw> gaminggeek: do you want to see my entire xorg.conf?
<x-r00t-x> LadyNikon,  where you from :D
<gaminggeek> just all the nvidia part please
<AWOSDev> I want output similar to:
<LadyNikon> x-r00t-x: back to gentoo please
<AWOSDev> ~/awos/src/kernel/main.c  is newer than ~/awos-old/src/kernel/main.c
<AWOSDev> ^ Like that
<AWOSDev> or
<AWOSDev> ~/awos/src/kernel/main.c  is the same as ~/awos-old/src/kernel/main.c
* x-r00t-x is listening to Weezer - Perfect Situation
<x-r00t-x> LadyNikon,  gentoo?
<x-r00t-x> whatz that :D
<AWOSDev> ^ Like that
<LadyNikon> opps.. ubuntu
<LadyNikon> heh
<AWOSDev> LadyNikon hahaha
* LadyNikon is in to many channels
<alecjw> gaminggeek: i don't know what you mean by the nvidia part so here's the whole thing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35285/
<x-r00t-x> LadyNikon, i am on ubuntu :P
<strabes> x-r00t-x: dude my fav song on that CD is hold me. holy crap that song is amazing
<LadyNikon> AWOSDev: :p
* x-r00t-x ubuntu is my gf :D
<x-r00t-x> ya strabes  :D
<sc4ttrbrain> AWOSDev: diff file1 file2
* AWOSDev is listening to Computer Fans - Humming
<AWOSDev> sc4ttrbrain, Whole Folder
<AWOSDev> .
<strabes> x-r00t-x: comparing time spent, ubuntu is my gf too
<AWOSDev> I want it to do the Whole Folder.
* strabes is listening to my roommate snore
<x-r00t-x> strabes,  computer is my wife :D
<AWOSDev> Aw, poor strabes :)
<strabes> dang i always mess up the grammar in the /me things
<sc4ttrbrain> never do that
<strabes> lol
<AWOSDev> So um, diff on the whole folder?  is this possible?
<MeisterZopf> man diff
<AWOSDev> I didn't like the way diff outputted
<AWOSDev> I just want to know if they ARE different, not WHAT they're differences are
<sc4ttrbrain> AWOSDev: u can xdiff
<strabes> time for CLASS
<AWOSDev> Is *THAT* possible?
<x-r00t-x> stra what class?
<alecjw> gaminggeek: so, any ideas?
<gaminggeek> 101. #	Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP, CRT"
<gaminggeek> 102. #	Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, CRT"
<gaminggeek> What happens when you uncomment that?
<alecjw> gaminggeek: only one monitor works. javaJake explained to me that it stops the other monitor from being detected
<jrib> AWOSDev: diff -r
<AWOSDev> jrib I KNOW that
<alecjw> gaminggeek: and its the crt that works
<jrib> AWOSDev: what is your question?
<AWOSDev> jrib, I want it to only say whether a file IS different
<AWOSDev> not what the differences are
<AWOSDev> just Different: Yes or No.
<cypher1> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<AWOSDev> Oh teh noes, not automatix!
<cypher1> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<jrib> AWOSDev: have you grepped the man page?  Seems -q is what you want
<gaminggeek> alecjw, what happens when you uncoment  #	Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, CRT" and change Connected Monitor to ConectedMonitors
<nothlit> Does anybody know what the most basic install on the alternate disc and server disc use? ubuntu-minimal or minimal+standard?
<effraie> !seen dholbach
<ubotu> dholbach is on IRC right now!
<alecjw> gaminggeek: i'll try that then
<gaminggeek> ok
<AWOSDev> !seen dreq
<ubotu> I haven't seen dreq recently
<AWOSDev> Aw.
<AWOSDev> God, I haven't seen him in two years.
<AWOSDev> jrib okay
<AWOSDev> jrib that is EXACTLY what I want thank you
<x-r00t-x> sup jrib  :D
<jrib> hello x-r00t-x
<alecjw> gaminggeek: i cant restart x right now, becuase i'm ripping a cd - it shoiuld be done in 5 mins
<gaminggeek> ok :)
<LadyNikon> you boys need help..
<gaminggeek> What have I done?
<dj_baggio> what command restart alsa?
<x-r00t-x> jrib,  sup :D
<skaos> i need hp-driver for a hp proliant g5, running on edgy-x64
<dj_baggio> somebody know, how I can restart alsa without system restart?
<gaminggeek> dj_baggio, I'm working on it just a tick
<gaminggeek> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<dj_baggio> gaminggeek: ok, ok :)
<gaminggeek> I assume that will work
<dj_baggio> thx a lot :)
<burepe> I am trying to check the status of my php installation with "View this page on a web browser at [WWW]  http://localhost/testphp.php " When I do it the browser tries to download the .php file, I don't "view" it. Is that normal?
<stoorty_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alecjw> dj_baggio:  try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<dj_baggio> alecjw: ok, ok :)
<alecjw> dj_baggio: oh - gaminggeek's already told you
* x-r00t-x listening to Roadrunner United ft. Matthew K. Heafy - The End
<AWOSDev> burepe you must listen to apache2.conf
<AWOSDev> I mean
<AWOSDev> burepe you must modify apache2.conf
<burepe> ok what do I do to it?
<jrib> !lamp > burepe
<dj_baggio> hmm...probably mplayer has error...I restarted alsa, but I don't have voice in mplayer :)
<gaminggeek> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gaminggeek> done that?
<alecjw> gaminggeek: are you sure about that ConnectedMonitors thing? nvidia don't seem to think that that option exists: http://download.nvidia.com/solaris/1.0-8762/README/appendix-d.html
<AWOSDev> burepe AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php
<josh_> im apparantly a retard... i could have sworn, if a system had /bin/bash that i could write a bash script... is there something special i have to do? my shebang is #!/bin/bash....but when i try to run it i get : bad interpreter : no such file or directory.....
<burepe> jrib, that is the faq I am using.
<gaminggeek> alecjw, hmm no sorry
<burepe> AWOSDev: do you mean I should run that command and I am good to go?
<josh_> so what am i doing wrong?
<gaminggeek> it has been a year or two since I did this :)
<IdleOne> whats the name of the package for the GUI of ubuntu firewall?
<Qshadowp[NS] > hmm, im setting up ubuntu linux for the first time on my pc (i never used it before)
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: add that to httpd.conf
<Qshadowp[NS] > and its unable to mount any of my hard drives apparently
<Qshadowp[NS] > but they are all there, it sees them all. and they work fine with windows
<sc4ttrbrain> IdleOne: firestarter?
<gaminggeek> josh_, nothing wrong that I can see
<jrib> burepe: have you installed libapache2-mod-php5 and sudo a2enmod php5 and restart apache?
<IdleOne> Thank you sc4ttrbrain
<josh_> thats what i thought....
<gaminggeek> have you tryed looking at other shellscripts?
<Qshadowp[NS] > in the details it says "Error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removeable" "Error: Could not execute pmount"
<burepe> jrib yes
<jrib> burepe: try clearing your browser's cache
<tryxter> how do i create a shortcut to a dir in the desktop?
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: where is that file located?
<x-r00t-x> jrib,  what is the find command on terminal ?
<gaminggeek> alecjw, http://download.nvidia.com/solaris/1.0-8762/README/appendix-g.html
<nothlit> Can anyone tell me whether theora take a lot more CPU? Even the smallest clips seem to slow this computer down while huge xvid's work fine.
<sc4ttrbrain> tryxter: ln -s target source
<MeisterZopf> tryxter: link shortcut file
<gaminggeek> you read all that?
<nothlit> tryxter, right click the dir click make link
<ratha> hi when i want to print out of a java applet i always get "No printing service found"
<nothlit> drag the newly created link to the desktop
<ndlovu> does anyone know of a useful tool for comparing the contents of two folders? I'd like to use it to compare information from a laptop and a server...
<nothlit> rsync
<MeisterZopf> rsync ftw!
<tryxter> i can't click on it
<tryxter> it isn't available
<tryxter> :S
<nothlit> rsync is definitely really great
<jrib> x-r00t-x: find, or locate, or whereis
<nothlit> install an rsync server on your server and then run the client on the laptop
<x-r00t-x> jrib,  to find whole file system
<alecjw> gaminggeek: no - im reading it now
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: /etc/apache2
<gaminggeek> ok :)
<jrib> x-r00t-x: locate will work, or   find / -name foo     for example
<x-r00t-x> jrib, find -the command filename
<burepe> thanks
<jrib> tryxter: create a launcer of type file and give it the path to your directory
<sc4ttrbrain> tryxter:  ln -s /folder/target /folder/source
<x-r00t-x> root@r00t-suck-on-that:/home/r00t-fck# find / -h foo kxdocker_conf.xml
<x-r00t-x> find: invalid predicate `-h'
<x-r00t-x> jrib,  nothing is work
<jrib> x-r00t-x: what is -h suppose to do?
<x-r00t-x> i tried -name too
<x-r00t-x>  find [-H]  [-L]  [-P]  [path...]  [expression] 
<jrib> x-r00t-x: foo just means the thing you are searching for, so:  find / -name kxdocker_conf.xml    but  locate kxdocker_conf.xml  will be a lot faster
<tryxter> ty
<x-r00t-x> ya its working thank you jrib
<alecjw> gaminggeek: it doesnt seem to say how i set a primary monitor. in windoze, i just had to go to display settings and tick the "set as prijmary display" box
<minerale> I currently have two differnet sets of menus, a "debian" menu and a "gnome" menu that contains the debian menu as a subdirectory, this ticks me off a bit, why are they two? where are they stored, respectively? is it possible to merge them ?
<gaminggeek> alecjw, try nvidia-settings :)
<gaminggeek> hmm wait NM
<gaminggeek> thats no good
<gaminggeek> ubuntu default still uses an old version
<skaos> has anyone experiences with installing hp system tools for hp proliant-servers?
<gaminggeek> Because it is often unclear which display device is "first" and which is "second", TwinViewOrientation can be confusing. You can further clarify the TwinViewOrientation with display device names to indicate which display device is positioned relative to which display device. For example:
<gaminggeek>     "CRT-0 LeftOf DFP-0"
<t325> Hello, with networkmanager, how to save the configuration when using wpa?
<cbx33> hey guys any samba experts here today?
<alecjw> gaminggeek: i think i have an idea. brb
<nothlit> Does find use regex or glob?
<gaminggeek> cbx33, I'm no expert but I might be able to help
<cbx33> ok,
<gaminggeek> alecjw, any luck?
<alecjw> gaminggeek: it didnt work :(
<cbx33> I've managed to get an ubutnu machine running samba to join a windows ad domain
<jrib> nothlit: uses what you tell it to :)
<cbx33> the net join command worked fine
<gaminggeek> alecjw, :(
<cbx33> wbinfo -u and -g work fine
<alecjw> gaminggeek: so you think that a newer version of nvidia-config might work?
<cbx33> and even smbclient -L works as long as I put i na valid user name and password
<gaminggeek> alecjw, maby I'm not sure
<DARKGuy> Mornin' :)
<alecjw> or nvidia-manger or whatever it is
<cbx33> from a windows machine I can browse the shares available on the server
<nothlit> jrib, what about by default
<cbx33> but I can't access any share
<gaminggeek> ok
<cbx33> I just get an incorrect user/pass
<alecjw> gaminggeek: does it come with nvidia-glx?
<gaminggeek> alecjw, I'm not sure
<gaminggeek> cbx33, hmmmm
<incorrect> cbx33: i am sorry no you don't only i get that :p
<cbx33> want my samba config?
<gaminggeek> cbx33, ok
<incorrect> cbx33: samba problem?  checked the log file to see what it says?
<ineedmoney> Hi
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> not much help
<ineedmoney> i've got a problem with my ati x600 can someone help me
<cbx33> http://pastebin.ca/266905 gaminggeek
<jrib> nothlit: if you use -name it is globs if you use -regex it is regular expression
<cbx33> if I try and mount it via the commant line I get this
<incorrect> ineedmoney: i have an x600 in my laptop,
<incorrect> ineedmoney: whats going funny with yours?
<burepe> AWOSDev: so, in  "/etc/apache2/httpd.conf" I add "AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php" or "application/x-httpd-php .php" ?
<gaminggeek> cbx33, hmm
<gaminggeek> I don't know
<t325> anyone knows how to save settings in networkmanager?
<nothlit> cbx33, you need to use a system user as a samba user and then use smbpasswd to set a password
<arquebus> anyone have a problem with automatix being installed over and over again in the official updates?
<gaminggeek> password server = *
<ineedmoney> when i watch movie they are very slow in the full scree do you know why?
<cbx33> nothlit not with AD authentication
<cbx33> pete@debbox:~$ sudo mount -t cifs //172.29.96.15/cover tmpmnt/ -o username=administratormount: block device //172.29.96.15/cover is write-protected, mounting read-onlymount: cannot mount block device //172.29.96.15/cover read-only
<nothlit> cbx33, or you need to lower to security from user to share in smb.conf
<gaminggeek> I assume * is your pass word
<cbx33> no
<nothlit> jrib, ahh kk ty
<cbx33> gaminggeek, no that's just setting up the password servers to use
<gaminggeek> ok
<cbx33> and as I say if I do smbclient -L it works fine
<ineedmoney> when i watch movies they are very slow in the full scree do you know why?
<cbx33> but only if I put in a user/pass that is valid on the domain
<VigoFusion> arquebus: This is happening today?
<cbx33> so i must be authenticating ok
<gaminggeek> ineedmoney, what graphics card?
<cbx33> I just can't open a share
<nothlit> ineedmoney, you probably need your graphics card driver installed
<ineedmoney> ati radeon x600
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: so, in  "/etc/apache2/httpd.conf" I add "AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php" or "application/x-httpd-php .php" ?
<gaminggeek> and what media player?
<ineedmoney> vlc
<gaminggeek> try mplayer
<ineedmoney> ok i'll try it
<AWOSDev> burepe AddHandler
<arquebus> VigoFusion- yes its been happening for a couple of weeks now
<AWOSDev> burepe INCLUDE AddHandler
<gaminggeek> its pretty much the one to turn to when everything goes bad
<burepe> AWOSDev: thank you
<ineedmoney> my mplayer don't play vidoes
<cbx33> gaminggeek any further ideas?
<gaminggeek> cbx33, sorry
<VigoFusion> arquebus: Is it that EasyUbuntu or Automatix or Atomatix2?
<cbx33> ok, no problem
<gaminggeek> cbx33, encrypt passwords = yes
<gaminggeek> try set that to no
<gaminggeek> just a guess
<cbx33> ok
<gaminggeek> might get it to go IDK
<arquebus> VigoFusion- Look for yourself http://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amtxupdatewy8.png
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: do u have php5.conf in /etc/apache2/mod-enabled/ ?
<ineedmoney> my mplayer don't play vidoes
<gaminggeek> ineedmoney, how odd
<gaminggeek> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gaminggeek> done all that?
<gaminggeek> and are you playing an HD video?
<ineedmoney> i'm playing a avi
<ineedmoney> which codec need to be installed for avi?
<burepe>  I am trying to check the status of my php installation with "View this page on a web browser at [WWW]  http://localhost/testphp.php " and now I get a page with just "<#?php phpinfo(); ?>" I am good with that?
<gaminggeek> depends what codec the avi uses :)
<gaminggeek> avi is just a container
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: meaning that it doesnt parse php code
<gaminggeek> like for example say you had a bag with an apple in it
<ineedmoney> mplayer is gay!
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: does that mean that my test went well.
<VigoFusion> arqebus: I have never seen that on my Auto Updater. Did you install Automatix previously?
<x-r00t-x> ineedmoney,  no g word pls
<x-r00t-x> :P
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: if it test well u wont se <?php
<ineedmoney> ok np
<gaminggeek> ineedmoney, no its not its so hetrosexual its not funny
<burepe> I didn't know software had gender. Is it like countries? The motherland and what not?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe:  oops, u just comment it lol
<arquebus> VigoFusion- Yes I installed automatix myself, I always do as it installs a lot of stuff I cant find myself
<DARKGuy> lol burepe
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: what do you mean?
<KomiaPoika> sendmail is ghey but fortunately sendmail is history
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<gaminggeek> ineedmoney, you will need to set up mplayer right
<gaminggeek> have you installed win32codecs
<ineedmoney> and how?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe:  try this <?php phpinfo() ?>
<ikurus> hi =] 
<sc4ttrbrain> oops
<ineedmoney> no
<ikurus> Is there something I need to install to be able to use svn?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe:  <?php phpinfo(); ?> save this as try.php
<gaminggeek> !mp3 | ineedmoney
<ubotu> ineedmoney: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ineedmoney> i can't find win32codecs
<VigoFusion> arquebus: Automatix is nit supported or even suggested to use ,
<yuk> ineedmoney: w32codecs
<eilker> sudo /ect/init.d/sshd start   //it says bad command, ssh installed already
<arquebus> Vigofusion- Thats so strange, I wonder how it could be coming up in my updates. I guess its some kind of error
<VigoFusion> arqebus: Maybe a purge or some such thing and get rid of it
<gaminggeek> ineedmoney, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<gaminggeek> THERE!
<VigoFusion> !Automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gaminggeek> go there and do that
<ineedmoney> ok thx
<arquebus> VigoFusion- ok, well thanks for your help on this
<ikurus> anyone?
<gaminggeek> ikurus, what is wrong?
<gaminggeek> sudo apt-get install snv
<gaminggeek> tryed that
<gaminggeek> and that is a stab in the dark
<emanuelez> hello
<emanuelez> if i have X running in tty5... how can i know what resolution it is running from a script running from tty2?
<lotwook> I just set up dual monitors and I want my apps to open on my right monitor. Is there any way to specify that as a default?
<ikurus> E: Couldn't find package svn
<Rprp> Is  there a other ftp client then gftp?
<ikurus> trying to do this:
<yuk> Rprp: lftp
<ikurus> svn co http://svn.beryl-project.org/branches/beryl-3d-plugin
<yuk> Rprp: filezilla has been ported to linux
<Malagmyr> I've set up a reverse proxy to allow people outside to access an internal webserver through another one. However, now I'm worried I'm running an open proxy. I have ProxyRequests Off in my proxy.conf, but I still get lines like these in my logs.
<Malagmyr> 82.96.96.3 - - [04/Dec/2006:15:00:50 +0100]  "CONNECT 82.96.96.3:802 HTTP/1.0" 405 322 "-" "-"
<Malagmyr> 82.96.96.3 - - [04/Dec/2006:15:00:50 +0100]  "POST http://82.96.96.3:802/ HTTP/1.0" 200 619 "-" "-"
<Qwerty> a little php help please, I installed apache2, apache-mod-php5 and php5. Now when I put a testphp.php file as Ubuntuguide asks me to do with '<? php phpinfo(); ?>' and open it in my local host through Firefox, it asks me to download the PHP file instead of showing it
<Rprp> Well, and is there a scp client?
<Malagmyr> How can I make sure I'm not running an open proxy with apache?
<jrib> ikurus: install subversion
<DARKGuy> Qwerty: PHP is not parsing your file correctly as it should
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: do u have php5.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<DARKGuy> Qwerty: There is a solution here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: sweet. It worked
<ikurus> thanks jrib
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: np m8
<DARKGuy> Malagmyr: Do you know what is that 82.96.96.3 IP? I get it too :/
<ineedmoney> now i've installed the codecs but mplayer don't play videos
<Qwerty> DARKGuy, sc4ttrbrain  - Ok, I'll check and report back
<DARKGuy> Qwerty: good luck :)
<yuk> ineedmoney: what kind of media you want to play?
<ineedmoney> it's a wmv
<sc4ttrbrain> ineedmoney: does it come with drm?
<burepe> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vinicri> what program uncompress rar
<DARKGuy> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yuk> ineedmoney: you could run mplayer in console and see what's wrong with you
<DARKGuy> vinicri: unrar
<ineedmoney> and how
<craig_> I'm using a newly installed fluxbox, but finding it hard to do things.  There's not even a firefox in the menu that I can find.  Tried to make a link (ln -s) on the desktop for firefox, but I don't see anything.  Should I read ubuntu docs, or fluxbox?
<eilker> is it  "sudo /ect/init.d/sshd start   "  or "sudo /ect/init.d/ssh start   "  ssh or sshd ? what is the difference ?
<DARKGuy> craig_: I installed fluxbox using the help in this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox?highlight=%28fluxbox%29 maybe it'll help you?
<mnepton> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a Ubuntu-derivative based on the FluxBox Desktop Environment. It is lightweight, swift and sleek. | Fluxbuntu Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Fluxbuntu Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/ | The Fluxbuntu Community: http://community.fluxbuntu.org/
<sc4ttrbrain> eilker: sshd :D
<Qwerty> sc4ttrbrain, I have php5.conf and php5.load in the /etc/apache2/mod-enabled directory
<canburak> hi guys, I have a CD which is only accesible from windows. under linux, when I look with hd, I see text like "UDF Volume" "UDF Volume Set" "OSTA Compressed Unicode"
<ineedmoney> i think the problem is the graphic card not the player vlc is a good palayer
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: does it has AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<eilker> sc4ttrbrain: but when i say sshd, it says bad command, when i say ssh, it works...
<canburak> any idea about accesibiliy under ubuntu?
<Qwerty> in the conf file ?
<sc4ttrbrain> sshd >daemon ,ssh the command
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: yup
<sc4ttrbrain> eilker: sshd >daemon ,ssh the command
<ineedmoney> i think the problem is the graphic card not the player vlc is a good palayer
<Qwerty> ddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<Qwerty>   AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<yuk> ineedmoney: but vlc can not play wmv files
<Qwerty> it has it then
<eilker> <sc4ttrbrain> : ty
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: should be ok
<VigoFusion> How do I listen to NPR Public radio? it uses WMPlayer as its default, but on Win I have used RealPlayer. Is the apt-get realplayer the solution?
<Qwerty> but it asks me to download it sc4ttrbrain  :((
<ineedmoney> he plays wmv but in the full screen they are very slow
<slipttees> 74% [==================================>             ]  3,531,862,288    5.2Mb/s    ETA 4:18
<craig_> DARKGuy, Ahhh, so I need to find text files.  Can you make launchers on the "taskbar?"
<slipttees> =D
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: try <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<DeepThoughts> My server recently started misbehaving and phpMyAdmin (nor any other webapp) can connect to MySQL, I only get "#2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)". The only thing I know that I've done is to mess with the hosts-file and disable startup-services that I don't need. Anyone with ideas on what might be wrong?
<ineedmoney> he plays wmv but in the full screen they are very slow
<yuk> ineedmoney: maybe you could try alternative video output
<DARKGuy> craig_: Hm, I'm not really sure as I've not tried that. There's something named fbpanel which can add launchers and you might find a way to use it (I don't) if all else fails, I guess you can try asking in #fluxbox or #fluxbuntu
<yuk> ineedmoney: mplayer -vo xxx
<Qwerty> sc4ttrbrain, <?php phpinfo(); ?> is the exact thing that my testphp file under /var/www contains
<Qwerty> and it asks me to download that :(
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: chmod 755
<angasule> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<DARKGuy> Qwerty: out of curiosity, did you restart apache after installing php?
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: im checking it
<craig_> DARKGuy, Thanks.  Will do.
<Qwerty> yeah I did
<DARKGuy> oh okay
<phed__> hi. What simple to use texteditor comes with ubuntu?
<phed__> ubuntu LTS
<DARKGuy> phed__: gedit
<yuk> phed__: vi
<sod75> ineedmoney: just a guess, did you enable hardware acceleration on your graphics card ?
<phed__> I am trying to help someone over the phone, but gedit is not found
<DARKGuy> phed__: nano
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: it should be just ok
<ineedmoney> i don't know
<ineedmoney> i've installed fglrx drivers
<ernz> Can someone please explain why I am able to copy music from a network location and then play, but am unable to play directly from there using totem?
<piglit> phed__: for system maintence i use midnight commander command: mc
<sod75> ineedmoney: did you check  with" glxinfo | grep dri" ?
<phed__> well, for some reason nano isn't found either
<ineedmoney> no
<Qwerty> sc4ttrbrain, try my server here,  59.92.56.97
<sc4ttrbrain> phed__: vi
<Qwerty> it'll download
<VigoFusion> phed_:Applications>Accessories>Text Editer
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: ok
<VigoFusion> *Text Editor
<phed__> ooo i found it
<VigoFusion> phed_ That will oped gedit
<phed__> he didn't write a space after "gedit /etc/group" haha
<VigoFusion> :)
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<phed__> oh thinking out of the box
<ikurus> =[ I want the svn of beryl for amd64 6.10
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: seems that u havent set up dns to make it accesible from outside ?
<yuk> ineedmoney: but you can play video media without X,
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: i cant even reach yours
<ineedmoney> yes i can
<ikurus> notwist, what a band
<ernz> Anyone>?
<yuk> ineedmoney: so it's not the problem of graphic card driver
<Qwerty> ahh, my router removed that entry I made.
<ineedmoney> do you know another player
<Qwerty> Wait a few secs, I;ll re dd it :)
<ktostaki> Hi. What package should I download to be able to watch wmv movies?
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: enable it
<Trivolt> hello, is it possible to change the boot logo (and may hide the messages)?
<sc4ttrbrain> :)
<sc4ttrbrain> Trivolt: yesss :D
<t325> hello, in networkmanager, I can't save settings; what should I do?
<sc4ttrbrain> Trivolt: ur looking for usplash theme
<yuk> ineedmoney: maybe you could try xine
<ktostaki> I want watch it in mplayer.
<t325> ktostaki install mplayer codecs, from plf repo
<Trivolt> sc4ttrbrain: thanks
<QM> sc4ttrbrain, Now try  59.92.94.189 [Its dynamic sorry...] 
<BlackHawk> hi
<sc4ttrbrain> QM: yes it want dl it
<Qwerty> :(
<Qwerty> sc4ttrbrain, is something wrong with my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf that I need to fix ?
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: what did u install ?
<Qwerty> apt-get apache2 php5 apache2-mod-php5
<Pebblestone> Hi, I want to install ubuntu on my new PC with core duo 2 intel CPU. Can I install x64 version? and What should I do after installation?
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: it should work by default, i NEVER touch those configuration file
<Qwerty> I didnt touch either, this is weird lol
<sc4ttrbrain> sumthing very wrong you didnt install it
<sc4ttrbrain> on page , i see apache 1.3.3
<DARKGuy> shouldn't that've been apt-get install apache2 php5 apache2-mod-php5 ?
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty:  it says Apache/1.3.34 Server at 59.92.94.189 Port 80
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty:  you havent install apache2
<kanedaddy> sup?
<ineedmoney> i watch the video in the standard video player and it's the same problem
<Qwerty> I installed both actually, so is that the problem? :s
<Qwerty> and how did you know that? :p
<kanedaddy> that's a secret
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: LOL,u cant have both
<Qwerty> so I do a apt-get remove apache ?
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: just choose whether apache or apache2
<Qwerty> apache2 , more number better :p
<Qwerty> how do I choose ?
<Trivolt> sc4ttrbrain: the image shown on boot, is that a seperate image file and if so, where is it located (usplash.artwork.so) ?
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: i suggest u use synaptc :p
<Qwerty> I did a sudo apt-get remove apache
<Qwerty> now how do I begin apache2 ?
<sc4ttrbrain> Trivolt:  what do u want? if u want another theme, u can download it in forum or gnome-look
<sc4ttrbrain> Trivolt:  if u want to build ur own, install usplash-dev
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<Trivolt> sc4ttrbrain: so it's not just a matter of drawing into the existing image?
<Qwerty> doesnt start, do I need a reboot? Or do I need to apt-get remove everything and reinstall ?
<sc4ttrbrain> Trivolt:  its actually drawing existing image but u have to make png into c code (using png2usplash), compile it (so u can patch it to kernel..?)
<sc4ttrbrain> Qwerty: i told u to use synaptic, search for apache, remove all that u dont need
<Qwerty> ohk
<sc4ttrbrain> Trivolt: this is good to start http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302104&highlight=usplash
<bur[n] er> anyone know if "Corey Burger" from planet.ubuntu hangs out here?  I really want to respond to his blog about how compiz sucks and tell him how beryl ruls
<sc4ttrbrain> Trivolt: its not difficult actually
<DARKGuy> Both rule, anyways.
<sc4ttrbrain> beryl rulez :D
<roovis> sc4ttrbrain: Yeah, its kinda cool :) Just needs to get a bit more stable.
<sc4ttrbrain> roovis: i never get crashed using beryl
<roovis> sc4ttrbrain: I did a few times, shut down X completely.  Also switching full-screen and back to X seems to have some issues (I'm using an nVidia card)
<sc4ttrbrain> roovis: too bad, here, it rocks, aiglx 'ati'
<roovis> sc4ttrbrain: Yeah, its alot of fun :)
<jwise> hello, boys, I used pptp client to connect to a vpn server, and it shows been started, so how can I make my programs go visa vpn?thanks!
<Trivolt> sc4ttrbrain: hmm, cant seem to find usplash-dev in synaptic package manager. do i need that package for the png2usplash command (couse that command doesnt exists on my system...)
<sc4ttrbrain> Trivolt: no png2usplash is inside usplash-dev
<DARKGuy> It's possible to have xcompmgr and root-tail together, without root-tail not getting any refresh?
<sc4ttrbrain> Trivolt: you should find it in repo
<DARKGuy> brb
<jwise> any helps?
<jwise> thanks
<happy12> Does any one use Openoffice and got problems with dissapearing task/icons
<The_Machine> not sure if this is the appropriate place
<Qwerty> Lol am dead, I gave an accidental sudo apt-get remove python and it ate away a few 50s of my apps with it
<The_Machine> but any argument for ubuntu (gnome) over kubuntu (kde)?
<VigoFusion> OpenOffice works great for me
<roovis> Hey folks,  I'm using Xubuntu, and Firefox used to launch Thunar when I clicked the "All files downloaded to" button in the Firefox download manager... now it just does nothing, anyone happen to know how to set it back to launch Thunar .. (I made a new user just to make sure it wasn't my personal configuration that broke it... and it isn't)
<happy12> Oke using ubuntu Gnome Openoffice isn't working properly
<bulmer> hello, if I have to copy or image a hd bit for bit, can I use the live cd ubuntu and then copy a windows ntfs formatted hard disk to another hard disk?
<rance> The_machine:  I use the kubuntu live cd as an evangelism tool, since it "looks" and "acts" more like the windows most people are used to I find people more "apt" look at a switch.  IMO gnome just scares them off.  But the facts are that the qt graphics engine (on which kde is based) is more bloated that the gtk engine (gnomes base)
<The_Machine> heh
<rance> The_machine: but really boils down to a matter of personal preference
<The_Machine> interesting
<The_Machine> right, i'm using ubuntu right now w/ gnome
<The_Machine> and some where saying kde is a better interface because of how it does _____
<The_Machine> which, was relatively minor, actually
<The_Machine> but i was just wondering what the arguments for one over the other would be
<The_Machine> i agree, kde on boot looks more WIndows-y
<The_Machine> (as i just installed it in a vmware session)
<The_Machine> actually
<The_Machine> rance - if i just installed KDE, i would have Kubuntu basically, right?
<The_Machine> (even with my ubuntu [default gnome]  operating system already installed)
<The_Machine> ?
<IdleOne> kde = pretty ( like windows ) gnome = also pretty but not as bloated and runs alot smoother on older machines
<LadyNikon> fluxbox ftw
<roovis> I like Gnome because when you go into configuration sections, the changes are made in real time... none of this "apply" business.  But that is just my personal preference.
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> that is cool
<The_Machine> so, if you guys could answser me this:  If i simply install KDE, i'm running Kubuntu?
<The_Machine> (install and run as my desktop manager, etc)
<RememberPOL> my Sessions Startup Programs aren't starting..any idea why?
<roovis> The_Machine: Use the "Mark By Task" in synaptic
<kmaynard> The_Machine, sudo apt-get instll kubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> The_Machine,  install kubuntu-desktop and yes you will basically have kubuntu'
<roovis> The_Machine: There is a "Kubuntu Desktop" option that will make it all kubuntuified.
<The_Machine> okay, i'm just trying to fully understand that the only way to distinguish between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is KDE
<RememberPOL> nevermind, i got it
<The_Machine> and maybe some KDE packages
<The_Machine> hmm
<The_Machine> that's cool
<kmaynard> if you run kde and gnome, your menus will be fugly
<The_Machine> kmaynard: what do you mean?  lol
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<The_Machine> maybe i'll run it as another user?
<IdleOne> kmaynard,  wich is what happened to me and thinking of doing a reinstall
<kmaynard> The_Machine,
<bulmer> hello, if I have to copy or image a hd bit for bit, can I use the live cd ubuntu and then copy a windows ntfs formatted hard disk to another ntfs hard disk?
<scenestar> why the hell is the initrc in ubuntu b0rked
<seatouch> !tell me about ati
<kmaynard> IdleOne, i did the same thing..a re-install made it better
<seatouch> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scenestar> i tried to install nessus
<scenestar> and it just exploded
* The_Machine raises an eyebrow
<scenestar> every single application that is invoked by init breaks
<rance> sorry, afk
<[^Twen^] > how can I choose processes that will start together with the OS (ubuntu) ? Like server-processes, who allways shall run?
<IdleOne> kmaynard,  so your telling me it's worth the hassle of redoing ubuntu because I hate the fact that all apps in kde start with a K lol call me crazy but it really bugs me
<kmaynard> The_Machine, if you run gnome and kde, your menus will be cluttered with stuff from both environments...it's fugly, andi didnt like it much. just make a choice and go with it. either way it's ubuntu underneath
<rance> The_machine: yes ubuntu and kubuntu are from the same core, you can apt-get either one on the other
<scenestar> which retard decided that breaking every single linux application on the planet was part of ubuntu's design goal?
* The_Machine nods
<The_Machine> okay
<The_Machine> hmm
<VigoFusion> I installed my X200 series ATI with the fglrx, it works great
<The_Machine> i'm so already configured using gnome..
<The_Machine> i mean, even w/ beryl
<scenestar> The_Machine
<scenestar> dont use kubuntu
<kmaynard> IdleOne, it was worth it to me. i keep /home in a seperate partition, so reinstalls are cake
<scenestar> its broken by defailt
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> scenestar: howso?  :)
<ebiven>  I have a USB scanner that worked in Suse but isn't in Ubuntu.  It's an Acer 3300U.  I installed the firmware file, changed snapscan.conf to point to it, and rebooted the scanner and PC.
<kmaynard> The_Machine, try kubuntu in vmware or on a live cd or something before you install it
<The_Machine> yeah
<nolimitsoya> The_Machine, its unstable as hell, to begin with. on all my machines. :)
<The_Machine> i'm using it in vmware
<ebiven> sane-find-scanner sees it Ok.
<The_Machine> nolimitsoya: :)
<scenestar> The_Machine the package maintainers are doing botch jobs so they can buy more crack
<IdleOne> !crack'
<ubotu> crack: Password guessing program. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0a-9 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<The_Machine> are you saying bad things about crack?!
<The_Machine> now i'm mad.
<prestosd> hey all!
<The_Machine> :P
<kmaynard> if you want KDE, look into mepis
<scenestar> The_Machine im a tweaker
<prestosd> mepis rules!
<scenestar> i prefer meth
<frandavid100> hi guys
<prestosd> frandavid100, yo
<kmaynard> herro
<scenestar> the internet is full, go away
<RedKrieg|Work> anyone having issues getting the flash9 plugin beta today?
<kmaynard> scenestar, play nice
<scenestar> ah ok
<RedKrieg|Work> I'm getting error 500
<rance> its funny, but I havent had any trouble with kde on a kubuntu edgy install, and even got vmware server running
<rance> im very pleased
<IdleOne> 500? omg shutdown your machine :)
<scenestar> frandavid100 thats a http error code
<noobian> hi all
<kmaynard> kubuntu ran fine for me, i just didnt like it.
<RedKrieg|Work> yeah, thanks IdleOne
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<prestosd> my problem: when I run myy updating tool (because of needed updates) it says I need to run dpkg --configure -a
<prestosd> so i did
<phaedrus44> dudes...any idea why my wireless connection drops when i use bit torrent?  i have static ip set up to each network interface
<scenestar> it crashed on me like john dale earheart
<IdleOne> RedKrieg|Work,  sorry dude couldnt help myself
<noobian> a noob question. I get the edgy CD. How can i upgrade from dapper?
<prestosd> and that errored
<scenestar> noobian
<kmaynard> !upgrade | noobian
<ubotu> noobian: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<apokryphos> noobian: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<scenestar> apt-get dist-upgrade
<RedKrieg|Work> IdleOne: I'm just making sure it's not just me
<noobian> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<scenestar> and make sure you replace all dapper in your /etc/sources.list with edgy
<prestosd> so i ran apt-get update
<scenestar> oh
<RedKrieg|Work> IdleOne: I'm not on my usual network (tdy with work)
<prestosd> until it didnt
<scenestar> and its going to break your initscripts
<scenestar> so its reccomended you use dapper\
<prestosd> and now the only thing on my update list is automatix2!!! :(
<VigoFusion> apt-get dist update
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<prestosd> i know what automatix is
<scenestar> yeah
<bulmer>  I have to copy or image a hd bit for bit, can I use the live cd ubuntu and then copy a windows ntfs formatted hard disk to another ntfs hard disk? anyone tried this and did not lose data?
<sc4ttrbrain> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<scenestar> automatix is an overrated shellscript written by another crack addict
<prestosd> lol
<prestosd> guess ill just ditch it
<arnonym> bulmer: you can copy the hdd with dd. i did that several times
<IdleOne> scenestar,  you have issues with crack huh
<scenestar> i swear to god, people write some bash script, invoke zenity , cover it with ugley graphics and package it
<scenestar> and they think theyre the savior of the linux world
<bulmer> armonym: the destination ..copied good no loss of data right?
<bur[n] er> roovis: using nvidia beta drivers?  I have no issues here
<rance> could some one give me a hand with some network setup issues on ubuntu server 6.06 LTS
<KomiaPoika> running edge for no reason with no skill is pure evil
<scenestar> rance what is the problem
<The_Machine> meth?  hope you're kidding.  crazy.
<arnonym> bulmer: bit by bit. but not that fast
<rance> scenestar: check out my post at http://www.pastebin.us/9320
<incorrect> can i upgrade from i386 to 64 editions?
<scenestar> incorrect
<scenestar> no
<rance> incorrect, I wouldnt
<apokryphos> incorrect: no, you need a fresh install.
<The_Machine> lol @ "incorrect"!!!
<scenestar> The_Machine i got severe ADD the doctor prescrives its too me
<The_Machine> great name
<incorrect> :(
<The_Machine> scenestar: !!!
<The_Machine> holy.
<bulmer> arnonym: you have a suggestion to make a fast copy using ubuntu? i have to do this copy but i dont have many windows experience or tools
<blaa> How to install LVM on ubuntu server 6.06
<scenestar> blaa
<scenestar> google it
<scenestar> im not going to help you with it
<nolimitsoya> !coc | scenestar
<ubotu> scenestar: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<DARKGuy> woww, nice
<scenestar> nolimitsoya
<kmaynard> nolimitsoya, thank you
<nolimitsoya> blaa, that would be done at install point
<roovis> bur[n] er: yeah, I'm using nVIdia beta drivers... I mean, it wasn't crashing all the time, it worked ... but it crashed from time to time... (using amd/nvidia geforce 5500 + latest beta drivers)
<scenestar> if some one comes in "CAN AN E 1 HELP ME ISNTALL LUNIX ON A DEAD BADGER" i tell them to google it first as well
<scenestar> ask specific and concise questions
<blaa> nolimitsoya: It 's two harddisk
<frandavid100> do you guys know how to reset all of gconf's settings for a given program?
<arnonym> bulmer: never used anything else
<scenestar> rance
<DARKGuy> scenestar: that's no way to treat someone new to ubuntu, either. You weren't born ubuntu-taught after all
<rance> lol @ "Can you install linux on a dead badger
<rance> lol
<scenestar> DARKGuy
<blaa> nolimitsoya: I want to see one harddisk together
<rance> scenestar: yes
<scenestar> i grew up in the debian trenches
<roovis> I know of Ubuntu before Debian was formed.
<DARKGuy> scenestar: some don't, show some respect at least
<bulmer> thanks arnonym
<scenestar> i was bootstrapping my os from source when you were still using window supdate
<nolimitsoya> blaa, and you want to turn lvm tricks on the second one? make an extended partition on the harddisc, and then create a logical partition inside that partition
<kmaynard> you sound like a #debian user
<scenestar> rance, what are your firewall rules?
<apokryphos> Guys, please be nice.
<nolimitsoya> blaa, if you want a jbod raid you need an lvm partition on the first drive, to expand from
<rance> Scene start, right now I only have three firewall rules
<nolimitsoya> blaa, if you want a stripe raid, things will get tricky if youve already got an installed system on one of the drives
<scenestar> oh
<skaos> has anyone experiences with installing hp system tools for hp proliant-servers?
<scenestar> rance, you should edit /etc/interfaces
<rance> scenestar: the three rules are the first three rules at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/firewall-configuration.html
<scenestar> and instead of dhcp auto set up the gateway and dns in there
<scenestar> or use the errr
<rance> ok
<scenestar> gnome network tool
<rance> no X on the server
<scenestar> oh
<scenestar> you using ubuntu for a server?
<rance> its a test server but yes
<kmaynard> ubuntu-server rules
<nolimitsoya> scenestar, that would be the entire point of the ubuntu-server distro :)
<scenestar> rance i seriously reccomend you ditch ubuntu for headless clients
<kmaynard> i've got a server running dapper...great box
<scenestar> kmaynard yeah, but after edgy all my shellscripts were b0rked
<mordof> can anyone tell me how to run a wine app in bash but make it so that i can close the bash terminal after i've run it.. is it like & at the end or something?
<rance> its not headless, the hardware wont permit it, had to hook it up to a kvm switch to get it to boot
<kmaynard> i run X on it, and connect with NoMachine...other than that it's headless
<DARKGuy> mordof: yes
<DARKGuy> mordof: wine <app.exe> &
<mordof> DARKGuy: k ty
<kmaynard> scenestar, so dont use edgy for a server
<blaa> nolimitsoya: sorry can you describe again.
<DARKGuy> mordof: without the >'s and <'s
<scenestar> blegh
<dbzdeath> which package would the man pages for C's functions be in?
<scenestar> im leaving
<nolimitsoya> blaa, what part? :)
<scenestar> my hatred for the human race is returning
<kmaynard> enjoy :)
<rance> the box isnt edgy, is dapper LTS
<mordof> DARKGuy: it still closed the wine app when i closed the terminal
<nolimitsoya> blaa, explain what you want to do instead
<nolimitsoya> !lvm | blaa
<ubotu> blaa: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<scenestar> YEAH NO SHIT MORDOF
<DARKGuy> mordof: try waiting a bit while the app loads, when it fully loads, close it
<mordof> ?
<DARKGuy> eh
<nolimitsoya> !language | scenestar
<ubotu> scenestar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DARKGuy> just ignore him -.-'
<mordof> alright
<kmaynard> w00t
<mordof> that was quite uncalled for -.- heh
<kmaynard> Whatsisname, the language or the w00t? :)\
<DARKGuy> lol
<kmaynard> what i mean...stupid tab
<mordof> DARKGuy: nope, still takes it with it
<blaa> ubotu: it 's not raid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it 's not raid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> mordof: Hm, try...
<blaa> nolimitsoya: trick
<kmaynard> rance, what packages you got for the hp?
<DARKGuy> mordof: wine app.exe && sleep 5 && exit
<nolimitsoya> blaa, ubotu is a bot. dont talk to it ;)
<blaa> nolimitsoya: thanks
<nolimitsoya> mordof, you could just press alt+f2, if you dont realy need the terminal for something very special
<mordof> DARKGuy: it's not closing, heh
<mordof> nolimitsoya: won't that mean i have to start another instance of X?
<DARKGuy> mordof: d'oh! dunno what to tell you then, I have a script for a wine app here I use, but it's just wine app.exe as a .sh file run like a launcher in iDesk
<mordof> can i see it?
<nolimitsoya> mordof, come again? pressing alt+f2 giver you the 'run program' applet. just type in there, what you wold the terminal, and press go :)
<mordof> the script
<mordof> nolimitsoya: ohhh
<nolimitsoya> *u
<DARKGuy> mordof: cd /home/darkguy/Furcadia && WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine Furcadia_f3.exe &
<DARKGuy> mordof: as an sh file
<mordof> k
<jrib> mordof: use nohup, or screen, or disown the job before closing your terminal
<Journeyman> w0rd
<blaa> how to merge two harddisks to be one harddisk?
<rance> ok, now that he's gone
<nolimitsoya> blaa, that would be jbod raid, using lvm. hasnt that been explained already? :)
<rance> anybody using ubuntu-server 6.06 LTS for a home firewall/router box
<coz_> blaa, do you mean have the sustem see 2 hardrives as one?
<mordof> DARKGuy: i tried to make a .sh file, and then call it from the panel, but it gives (Permission Denied) when trying to run it
<blaa> nolimitsoya: yeah but I don't understand
<DARKGuy> mordof: chmod +x script.sh
<nolimitsoya> rance, no, but you might want to check out ipcop :)
<DARKGuy> mordof: then   ./script.sh
<mordof> DARKGuy: oh ok, ty
<DARKGuy> mordof: welcome :)
<blaa> coz_: yes
<nolimitsoya> blaa, as i said, youll need the partition you want to expand to be an lvm partition. is it?
<rance> ipcop as flexible as it is, still wont do what I want it to do, so I have to use a full distro
<mordof> DARKGuy: now it just says no such file or directory, heh
<ezenu> Anyone know of a good intro to encryption guide? maybe utilizing gpg
<DARKGuy> mordof: what are you typing?
<DARKGuy> mordof: and, is the script located in the directory you already are?
<Journeyman> race, what do you want to do?
<blaa> nolimitsoya: no
<blaa> nolimitsoya: I have new server
<mordof> DARKGuy: the script is: /home/user/wine_calls/notepad.sh
<nolimitsoya> blaa, so you are partitioning the drives for the first time, no data on them?
<mordof> and i called it in the command by adding a . to it
<mordof> at the beginning before the /
<DARKGuy> mordof: type pwd and tell me what does it says
<blaa> nolimitsoya: and have two harddisks.I want the system to see one harddisk
<rance> Journeyman, eventually I want a home router/server box that runs cups/samba a firewall, and apache2 for some home based stuff
<mordof> DARKGuy: inside the file?
<blaa> nolimitsoya: yes
<DARKGuy> mordof: nono, in the terminal
<rance> it already runs dhcpd and bind8
<nolimitsoya> blaa, was that a yes or no?
<Journeyman> oh right on
<DARKGuy> mordof: just pwd
<kmaynard> blaa, you sure you're not looking for RAID 1
<nolimitsoya> blaa, good
<kmaynard> ?
<rance> but I cant get the firewall rules right
<rance> or even to work at all
<Journeyman> I had my ubuntu box run as a gateway for awhile
<mordof> DARKGuy: i put user in there just as a replacement for my user
<nolimitsoya> blaa, first, you need to decide if you want raid0, raid1 or jbod. i recommend wikipedia
<rance> Im missing something, but have no idea what it is
<DARKGuy> mordof: I know ;)
<blaa> kmaynard: I don't want back up
<Journeyman> rance, iptables is a pain :) which they would port pf to linux
<mordof> DARKGuy: it's /home/mordof
<Journeyman> wish*
<nolimitsoya> blaa, then check out the links ubotu gave you the last time round, or type !lvm to see them again :)
<rance> yea, pf is cool
<Journeyman> rance, do you have a gui installed? or just cli
<kmaynard> blaa, raid isnt necessarily a backup, it's just redundancy
<DARKGuy> mordof: try going to the wine_calls folder (cd wine_calls) then doing ./script.sh again
<rance> no gui
<rance> just ssh to the box from my fully loaded dev machine
<Journeyman> webmin has an interface for iptables
<DARKGuy> mordof: script.sh is the name of your .sh file anyways
<blaa> kmaynard: harddisk just SATA not hot swap
<Journeyman> rance, http://www.aboutdebian.com/firewall.htm
<rance> I actually want to use "Arno's Firewall script which I have installed but the NAT portion of the rules dont allow traffic
<Journeyman> that is a little howto
<mordof> DARKGuy: it works when i do that
<kmaynard> blaa, i've got 2 80 gb sata drives mirrored with raid 1.
<mordof> DARKGuy: but i have to be in the dir to call it
<D-Tail> Hello all, can anyone help me with an Ubuntu installation? I've just bought a new Intel DG965RY motherboard and the ubuntu live/install doesn't seem to work. I've searched on the forums and all, but nothing would help me... anyone?
<kmaynard> blaa, the system sees them as 1
<DARKGuy> mordof: yes, that's neccesary
<nolimitsoya> blaa, realize what you are doing, please. read up on wikipedia about diffrent raid tecniques, and then come back for help :)
<kmaynard> D-Tail, try the alternate cd...it hangs up less than the live cd
<Journeyman> can't really help you there mate, I suck at iptables
<DARKGuy> mordof: unless you make a symlink to it in your home folder
<rance> so when I started to notice the problem I flushed all the rules and then went to the docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/firewall-configuration.html
<DARKGuy> mordof: or move the script to your home folder
<mordof> DARKGuy: ah ok, i'll just move it to my home folder
<rance> I just ran the first three firewall rules which are supposed to provide nat service, but they dont work either
<D-Tail> kmaynard, thanks, will do that instead... I recall ubuntu and a lot of other distros have problems with PATA drivers or something
<blaa> nolimitsoya: I 'll try  , thanks
<blaa> kmaynard: thanks
<D-Tail> the alternate install would solve that?
<burepe> Is this two commands or one? As one or as two I can not get them to return. I just get an > "postconf -e 'smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination'"
<mordof> DARKGuy: woohoo! works now :) and it doesn't leave me with terminal windows giving output that i can't close, heh
<DARKGuy> mordof: Yay! glad it worked :D
<mordof> DARKGuy: tyvm
<DARKGuy> mordof: you're welcome :9
<DARKGuy> mordof:  :)
<kmaynard> D-Tail, the alternate disk has fewer bugs...it's worth trying over the live cd before giving up on ubuntu and/or linux
<D-Tail> kmaynard, which distro would you suggest, Ubuntu-6.06-alternate, 6.10-alternate or 7.04 (daily) alternate?
<D-Tail> kmaynard, true that, I hate using Windows in the meantime ;-)
<mordof> DARKGuy: and now.. to work on my website, heh.. i found that notepad++ works perfect under wine, and i really like it
<kmaynard> D-Tail, for a server, dapper. for a desktop, edgy. if you want stuff to break, 7.04 :)
<D-Tail> lol
<mordof> DARKGuy: cause it's a single user project, so it's only developed for win
<D-Tail> OK, I'll try the alternate 6.10 then... Thanks so far!
<DARKGuy> mordof: Hey, nice one! I use EditPlus2, but good to know that notepad++ works :)
<Trivolt> sc4ttrbrain: I'm still unable to find usplash-dev using Synaptic package manager with all my repo's turned on. what am i doing wrong?
<rance> D-Tail, just so you know, the alternate refers to the name of the install media/method, the distros are the version numbers
<The_Machine> i accidentally screwed up my splash screen
<The_Machine> and i want to revert back to edgy default
<The_Machine> little help?
<mordof> DARKGuy: tried that one before.. didn't much like it
<kmaynard> D-Tail, let us know if it works. i always use the alternate disk. the installer is more text-based, but it works great
<rance> back to edgy default, where did you go after that?
<D-Tail> rance: so you are suggesting that I would install from other media, rather than CD-ROM?
<D-Tail> like USB? I don't own an USB stick that large :-(
<kmaynard> D-Tail, no, he's saying the distro is the same....it's just the installer that's different between the CD's
<rance> no, sorry you misunderstood me, I mean to say that ubuntu 6.06 is available in from three different install cds
<D-Tail> Alright then, I'll proceed to downloading/trying to install then ;-)
<D-Tail> thanks again!
<kmaynard> np
<rance> livecd, install, and then alternate
<kmaynard> the livecd suck, IMO
<mordof> DARKGuy: i like notepad++ because you can configure everything.. and i like tabs better than buttons, heh.. like you can have a file browsers and all that, but you don't have to if you don't want to
<kmaynard> sucks*
<burepe> I am doing this command but I am getting an error that I don't have permissions even with sudo any suggestions? echo 'pwcheck_method: saslauthd' >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
* nolimitsoya is tipping of mordof about geany :)
<Trivolt> does anyone know how to get usplash-devel, it doesn't show up in synaptic package manager for me (enabled all repo's)?
<kmaynard> burepe, you're running the echo under sudo, but the piped results are being written as the regular user...that's a time when being root somes in handy
<nothlit> The_Machine, sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<JasoNWalruS> hello
<burepe> if I become root now will it cause conflicts with the echo commands that I did as sudo?
<The_Machine> nothlit:  :)
<JasoNWalruS> im at school
<The_Machine> i didn't know of an update-alternatives
<JasoNWalruS> i dl this
<nothlit> The_Machine, thats the boot splash screen, you may have to reconfigure initrd ... if you mean the regular splash thats a diff command
<JasoNWalruS> i got gaim
<The_Machine> right, that's what i menat
<The_Machine> the boot splash
<burepe> kmaynard:  if I become root now will it cause conflicts with the echo commands that I did as sudo? How do I sign in as root? I have never done that?
<The_Machine> perfect.
<The_Machine> burepe: do you really have a reason to use your gui as root?
<JasoNWalruS> wheres every1 from?
<burepe> read up
<The_Machine> JasoNWalruS: detroit
<JasoNWalruS> awesome
<JasoNWalruS> im in texas
<JasoNWalruS> its kind fo cold
<JasoNWalruS> like 30 degrees
<The_Machine> so change the permissions of that command to include root
<stoorty> you should try here in scotland :S
<The_Machine> hmm
<JasoNWalruS> hahahaha
<The_Machine> actually
<The_Machine> nm
<The_Machine> JasoNWalruS: that is cold, man.
<JasoNWalruS> how cold?
<The_Machine> i mean, for TX..
<The_Machine> it's like 20 here
<The_Machine> but i'm practically in canada.
<JasoNWalruS> the normal in texas now is 20
<linuzo> Anyone know how to override brasero cause I am trying to burn a DVD iso to DL disk but it said will not burn because half the space on the disk will be wasted. but I don't care about the space..
<burepe> The_Machine: was that permissions comment for me? How do I do that?
<XiXaQ> What is CPU time for a process?
<JasoNWalruS> all of are horses are dead
<nothlit> The_Machine, you probably want to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-generic too
<JasoNWalruS> and we dont where cowboy hats
<The_Machine> burepe: i don't know what i'm talking enough to help you.  I spoke out of turn.
<The_Machine> sorry
<coz_> burepe, I am checking for you in another channel hold on
<The_Machine> talking about, even
<linuzo> haha JasoNWalruS Where calgary?
<burepe> coz_: thanks
<XiXaQ> JasoNWalruS, please go to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<JasoNWalruS> we are skipin the cattle drive
<nothlit> The_Machine, to rebuild initrd, or you might have one splash at bootup and another at shutdown
<JasoNWalruS> im in 2nd period right now
<The_Machine> nothlit: i'll check it out in a min. :)
<The_Machine> really?
<The_Machine> in school?!
<JasoNWalruS> im in buiness computer programin
<The_Machine> high school?
<The_Machine> ah
<The_Machine> okay
<JasoNWalruS> yeah
<The_Machine> heh
<nothlit> burepe, to pipe the results you do echo string | sudo tee file and for append you use sudo tee -a
<The_Machine> oh, really?  in high school and you can talk on IRC during class?!
<JasoNWalruS> yeah
<JasoNWalruS> hacks
<JasoNWalruS> man
<Raskall> This is crazy. I am on a train running 150 km/h and connected via (E)GPRS/UMTS and NX rocks. NX is incredible
<JasoNWalruS> you got to learn fast
<burepe> nothlit: sorry I don't understand
<The_Machine> JasoNWalruS: that's crazy!
<The_Machine> how did you hack it?
<JasoNWalruS> to download
<The_Machine> just using port 80?
<nothlit> burepe, instead of using >> you need to use | sudo tee -a
<JasoNWalruS> they have locks
<Raskall> I am used to running ssh sessions over this link and it is extremely slow, but NX? It's almost just as sitting on a local console
<JasoNWalruS> so i cant dl
<The_Machine> like, vnc?
<nothlit> burepe, and instead of > you can use sudo -tee
<nothlit> sudo tee*
<JasoNWalruS> idk what kind of locks they use
<JasoNWalruS> lightspeed
<nothlit> Raskall, are you using NoMachine FreeNX or 2X's implementation?
<The_Machine> JasoNWalruS: are you on a linux box or windows?
<JasoNWalruS> windows
<burepe> nothlit: so I do "sudo -tee echo 'pwcheck_method: saslauthd' >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf" is that what you mean?
<The_Machine> oh, using mirc or java client?
<JasoNWalruS> idk not mirc i know
<JasoNWalruS> its called gaim
<The_Machine> oh, i know gaim
<JasoNWalruS> yeah
<The_Machine> so they have gaim installed on the computers?
<JasoNWalruS> no
<The_Machine> that's nuts - i mean, no body would pay attention
<JasoNWalruS> i installed
<nothlit> burepe, no i meant replace the '>>' with '| sudo tee -a'
<JasoNWalruS> using admin
<The_Machine> i thought you said you couldn't install?
<Raskall> nothlit: the one from www.nomachine.com.
<The_Machine> heh
<JasoNWalruS> i have admin password
<JasoNWalruS> IWOJIMA45
<dreamer> heuh, xmms just miraculously disappeared ..
<JasoNWalruS> thats it
<nothlit> burepe, like this echo 'pwcheck_method: saslauthd' | sudo tee -a /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<The_Machine> lol
<The_Machine> how did you get it?
<JasoNWalruS> friends
<The_Machine> hehe
<The_Machine> hacked it?
<The_Machine> wow
<JasoNWalruS> yeah
<Dan_n2200> doubt it its probably on a label on the desk
<JasoNWalruS> ?
<XiXaQ> Raskall, have you tried freenx? If so, how does the NX Free Edition compare to FreeNX?
<blaa> nolimitsoya: ubuntu 6.06  support raid?
<JasoNWalruS> are drugs cheap where yall are from?
<ashov> upgrading to 6.10 seems to have removed some fonts that the ion3 window manager used. how do i find out which and get them back?
<nothlit> I hope you're speaking purely medicinal
<Raskall> XiXaQ, nothlit: I tired freenx first, but couldnt get nxagent working either in a 32-bit chroot or native. So I had to go for the nomachine free-edition
<nothlit> Raskall, you're running 64bit?
<burepe> nothlit: Thanks. I have many commands with echo. Can I do the rest of them with sudo?http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p5
<XiXaQ> Raskall, what do you mean couldn't get it working? Did you use the clients from nomachine?
<nothlit> burepe, like i said you can replace '>' '| sudo tee' and '>>' with '| sudo tee -a'
<XiXaQ> Raskall, the clients from nomachine aren't compatible with freenx. You have to use the 1.5 clients.
<x-r00t-x> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<[g2] > is there an Edgy QEMU image around anyware ?
<linuzo> JasoNWalruS, Vancouver BC you?
<ikurus> hey
<JasoNWalruS> sorry i left
<nothlit> burepe, if you can't figure out how to run them with sudo type sudo -s and do you what you need to do then type exit
<ikurus> im trying to install beryl via svn
<ikurus> but i'm getting this error when trying to make it:
<ikurus> checking for BERYL... configure: error: Package requirements (libpng            xcomposite >= 0.3                xfixes                  xdamage                xrandr                   ice                     sm                  xinerama   libstartup-notification-1.0 >= 0.7) were not met:
<ikurus> No package 'xcomposite' found
<ikurus> No package 'xdamage' found
<Raskall> XiXaQ: ahh.. that might explain things.
<ikurus> No package 'libstartup-notification-1.0' found
<JasoNWalruS> im in dallas/fort worth TX
<burepe> nothlit: ok. And the commands that I did before you gave me that are ok? I don't need to do them again or anything do I?
<ikurus> tried apt'ing a few of those packages
<Raskall> nothlit: I am running 64bit natively, yes. But the nx server is running in a chroot jail
<linuzo> JasoNWalruS, ahh i c USA man. .
<Raskall> XiXaQ: where do I get the 1.5 clients?
<JasoNWalruS> yeah
<JasoNWalruS> i dislike usa
<JasoNWalruS> they think they're the best
<nothlit> Raskall, do you find the performance outweighs the difficulties? especially with binaries?
<KomiaPoika> stop american bashing for no reason
<XiXaQ> !offtopic | JasoNWalruS, linuzo
<ubotu> JasoNWalruS, linuzo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JasoNWalruS> why
<burepe> listen JasoNWalruS I am more critical of the us than anyone I know. But being from there I know you're not going to make any friends if you say stuff like that
<dreamer> where can I find the log for xmms ?
<XiXaQ> Raskall, I have one for windows. I can send you?
<Raskall> nothlit: I had no difficulties with anything after I ditched freenx
<nothlit> burepe, i don't know what you ran but if you didn't get any error messages you are probably ok
<Raskall> XiXaQ: :) thanx.
<JasoNWalruS> yeah
<XiXaQ> Raskall, the linux client is available from Seveas packages.
<JasoNWalruS> but still
<burepe> nothlit: thanks
<nothlit> Raskall, does linux32 work for anything you might need?
<JasoNWalruS> i want to go to new york
<JasoNWalruS> its soo cold
<linuzo> XiXaQ, ok then why not tell me how to override this program and force the burn because I don't care that 50% of my disk space will be wasted..
<linuzo> JasoNWalruS, I think we have to goto #ubuntu-offtopic to chat .
<nothlit> Raskall, so you haven't installed flash or any other closed source binaries or had any troubles with them?
<JasoNWalruS> why?
<linuzo> cause this isn't a chat channel
<JasoNWalruS> what is it?
<linuzo> it's a support channel apparantly..   whoever is making the rules these days is messed up. .
<tryxter> is there any GUI for lirc or something to make easier the configuration of ir devices?
<nothlit> An ubuntu support channel
<apokryphos> JasoNWalruS: join us in #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<nothlit> linuzo, it makes it easier for people to get help that way
<dreamer> so does anyone know where I can find the log for xmms, it just shut down with no reason and I'd like to know why
* apokryphos shudders: xmms
<linuzo> nothlit, I understand.
<dreamer> apokryphos: why ?
<apokryphos> dreamer: because it sucks and there are far superior players on linux
<dreamer> apokryphos: name me one :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: player
<dreamer> I'm willing to try :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: players
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Raskall> nothlit: I am running firefox with flash in 32bit jail. The flash plugin had to be copied to the firefox plugins directory manually.
<nothlit> dreamer, its probably in ~.xmms and if there isn't one you can probably run xmms with some debug options
<apokryphos> dreamer: of those I recommend amarok or banshee
<ScreaminIke> what does this mean, and how do i fix it?
<ScreaminIke> Error: Couldn't set 1024x768 video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual!
<nothlit> Raskall, ahh
<nolimitsoya> blaa, 6.06 supports lvm raid, yes
<Aar0n[A] > Hi
<dreamer> ok, thnx apokryphos
<Raskall> nothlit: it didnt work with apt-get. And I had to download the tarball from adobe and copy the plugin files manually
<linuzo> So I was wondering does anyone know how to override the saftely error withthis disk.
<nothlit> Raskall, yeah nx is supposed to be usable over dialup with smoothscrolling enabled in browsers
<blaa> nolimitsoya: thank a lot :D
<Aar0n[A] > Hi
<Aar0n[A] > I've just installed Ubuntu server to a box, and selected lamp. I've logged in via SSH but wondered if I actually have Apache installed?
<nothlit> Raskall, can the server you're using access :0? or do you have to use a separate x session?
<Aar0n[A] > Or do I have to install it now myself
<nothlit> Aar0n[A] , you have  to install it yourself if you didn't install the server edition
<Aar0n[A] > I did install the server edition
<Aar0n[A] > Is there a way to check if I have it installed
<nothlit> Aar0n[A] , did you install the server edition with the lamp option?
<Aar0n[A] > Yeah
<zylche> he forgot bold.
<[^Twen^1> lol =P
<burepe> nothlit: I did "echo 'mech_list: plain login' | sudo tee -a/etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf" I replaced >> with what you told me to but I got an erro that says  the tee option is wrong. It is Japanese so I can't translate it directly but that is the gist of it.
<nothlit> Aar0n[A] , aptitude show apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql mysql-server-5.0
<nothlit> burepe, you missed a space in between the -a and /etc/postfix
<nothlit> burepe, run the command with LC_ALL= C in front of it for english
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<Aar0n[A] > None are installed nothlit
<jc-denton> i'm trying to get beryl working on edgy
<Aar0n[A] > I used the Ubuntu 6.10 CD and selected LAMP to install
<jc-denton> and according to the wiki entry fglrx is not necessary (which is surprising..)
<jc-denton> is that true
<eltese> Hi! Im having troubles in quake3 arena.. It feels.. well.. "laggy". And I also cant find any descent drivers for my mouse (Razer Copperhead). Im currently on Ubuntu Edgy Eft
<xing> i'm having difficulties with mysql-server-5.0 (5.0.24a-9) using ubuntu 6.10 server on an amd64. anyone know if there's any progress on this issue: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/66702
<jc-denton> i always get: beryl: No manageable screens found on display :
<Aar0n[A] > It didn't look like this: http://www.howtoforge.com/images/lamp_installation_ubuntu6.06/lamp_os.jpg
<jc-denton> when i try to start the beryl wm
<cld2> what kernel do I need to use to get SMP and 686 support in 6.10? thanks.
<eps> when I use compiz my background is like a grey screenshot of what the desktop looked like when I started compiz..any suggestions on a fix
<Aar0n[A] > It simply had the option to install to hard disk, check CD, mem test and boot for HD
<Raskall> nothlit: I am running X both in the native 64bit os and the chroot jail. Can use X both locally on the server and via NX
<jc-denton> any ideas?
<nothlit> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+).
<eltese> Anyone who feels like helping ? =)
<nothlit> Raskall, im asking if the nx client actually views the local display (as in display :0)or creates a new one
<jc-denton> do i have to enable or disable the composite extension
<jc-denton> ?
<nothlit> Aar0n[A] , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Aar0n[A] > Thanks
<Aar0n[A] > One last thing
<Raskall> nothlit: ahh.. it creates a new one
<Aar0n[A] > Should I be using 6.06 with the LAMP install or manually apt-get with 6.10
<SniZ> how can i add configs to interface bnepX after his creation by pand
<nothlit> Aar0n[A] , then you used the alternate disc and not the server disc
<cld2> anyone using 6.10 with dual cores or multi procs? I cant seem to fine a kernel pkg that supports SMP, any ideas?
<nothlit> Aar0n[A] , theres a server disc for 6.10 too and you can use apt-get with 6.06
<eltese> Anyone knows how to fix my mouse? :/
<Davidovich> hey, i want to play nexuiz, i downloaded it, but i can't start, every time i try to start, i get a black screen and gnome restarts. how can i make it work?
<Aar0n[A] > I downloaded the server disk for 6.1
<nothlit> Aar0n[A] , if you're running a server I see no reason why you shouldn't use 6.06
<Aar0n[A] > Okay
<Dasnipa`> Aar0n[A] , it isnt 6.1
<nothlit> Aar0n[A] , you didn't or you would have seen the LAMP option
<Dasnipa`> it is 6.10
<Davidovich> i pasted /var/log/messages on paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35300
<nothlit> 10 as in october
<Aar0n[A] > I selected install to hard disk, and then it said DNS Server or LAMP
<jc-denton> ok
<Aar0n[A] > Was that the alternate CD?
<vernes> ubuntu for 64 bit systems doesn't have a inittab? of is it because it's ubuntu 6.10? I need my inittab!
<jc-denton> then maybe i need to ask different
<jc-denton> where can i get help with beryl?
<eltese> Davidovich, try www.whinehq.com and press DBAPP or something like that.. A tad blasphemy though but maybe it will work :)
<eltese> jc-denton, in #XGL they can probably answer most of your questions :)
<Aar0n[A] > Have any of you tried installing 6.10 server?
<nothlit> Aar0n[A] , you said it didn't look like the screenshot
<Aar0n[A] > No
<DARKGuy> Davidovich: that messages.log has nothing relevant to Nexuiz, or video, or anything about it actually
<Aar0n[A] > It didn't have the LAMP option there. I had to press install to harddisk, then it asked if I wanted a LAMP o DNS server
<eltese> Anyone who has a Razer Copperhead mouse and has it working properly? Need some help :)
<nothlit> Aar0n[A] , anyways you have a system installed so just install the necessary packages with aptitude (or apt-get if you really want to)
<nothlit> !lamp | Aar0n[A] 
<ubotu> Aar0n[A] : lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+).
<Aar0n[A] > Thank you
<vernes> who here is running ubuntu 6.10 ? can you find your inittab?
<ScreaminIke> does anyone know why x can't change resolutions? if i give it a new res config, it requires x to FULLY RESTART before it works. also, launching full-screen apps gives me THIS error Error: Couldn't set 1024x768 video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual!
<Davidovich> ok, but i'm just a noob, where can i find messages that are relevant to this problem?
<DARKGuy> vernes: I have Xubuntu 6.10, but I couldn't find inittab in either Ubuntu or Xubuntu
<DARKGuy> vernes: No idea why though
<jc-denton> eltese: well i want aiglx
<jc-denton> not xgl
<vernes> DAKguy: do you know what has taken it's place?
<eltese> jc-denton,  they can probably help you anyways .. They helped me with beryl
<jc-denton> eltese: ok thx
<DARKGuy> vernes: Nope :(
<Davidovich> hey eltese, nexuiz should work under linux without wine
<DARKGuy> Actually, Nexuiz has a binary Linux version
<eltese> Davidovich, ok. I have never tried it so didnt know that. Then I dont have a clue :p
<Aar0n[A] > nothlit: I just tried apt-getting apache2, and it worked fine. But now it wants me to insert the CD. The server it's installed to had it's CD drive removed once Ubuntu was running
<neeru> hi all i wonder if u guys can help, ive just bought a phillips widescreen moniter which worked fine under metacity but wont get the correct res on beryl, ive ediited the xorg etc but no luck :(
<terje> geh, I wish i never upgraded
<dreamer> apokryphos: amarok won't play mp3's?
<apokryphos> dreamer: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<mordof> is there any way to dump all db info into a .sql file? like phpMyAdmin does.. create tables, add table info, etc
<Davidovich>  hey, i want to play nexuiz, i downloaded it, but i can't start, every time i try to start, i get a black screen and gnome restarts. how can i make it work?
<mordof> from mysql..
<nothlit> Aar0n[A] , do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nothlit> Aar0n[A] , and delete the line about the cd and save
<rance> Aar0n: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and comment out the cdrom line, and it wont ask anymore
<mordof> i'll ask in #mysql
<Aar0n[A] > Thanks so much guys :D
<BOOOOOMMMMMOOO> freigeben
<eltese> Hi! Im having troubles in quake3 arena.. It feels.. well.. "laggy". And I also cant find any descent drivers for my mouse (Razer Copperhead). Im currently on Ubuntu Edgy Eft
<Aar0n[A] > How can I get out of the prompt for the CD without rebooting?
<Aar0n[A] >  Ubuntu-Server 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)
<Aar0n[A] > in the drive /cdrom/ and press enter
<burepe_>  I am setting up a lamp server. What should I enter for "Enter pass phrase for smtpd.key: "
<dreamer> apokryphos: but I've allready installed all that is needed to play music
<Aar0n[A] > /s -m irc.liveunix.net
<mordof> burepe_: not something anyone tells you in here..  it's supposed to make it secure
<Aar0n[A] > Ooops
<apokryphos> dreamer: music, yes, mp3s with xine -- no.
<dreamer> amarok only plays m4a
<dreamer> hmm
<rance> Aar0n: you should just be able to Ctrl-C the process
<apokryphos> dreamer: check the FAQ section on MP3s/restricted formats. It's all there.
<Aar0n[A] > Ah
<rance> then edit the sources.list file, and start the process again
<Aar0n[A] > Thank you again
<apokryphos> dreamer: basically install libxine-extracodecs
<neeru> hi all i wonder if u guys can help, ive just bought a phillips widescreen moniter which worked fine under metacity but wont get the correct res on beryl, ive ediited the xorg etc but no luck :
<dreamer> yeah I see it, thnx
<burepe_> mordof: I mean is that just a password that I pick or am I supposed to use a certain number?
<matgates> What happened to the info pages in edgy?  They all just go to info versions of manual pages, but there's more info in many texinfo pages (e.g. tar)?
<apokryphos> !xgl | neeru
<ubotu> neeru: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Mazingaro> Please I've got a problem using a logitech quickcam chat (spca5xx), I've loaded the modules, but there's no /dev/video device
<mordof> burepe_: not really sure
<mordof> burepe_: i used user auth
<neeru> noo i mean aigxl is working fine except i cant get the screen nitot he correct resolutino
<burepe_> I don't understand
<rambo3> Mazingaro, not that it will help , try MAKEDEV video
<Aar0n[A] > Ah one last thing
<Mazingaro> done... no way to create /dev/video
<Aar0n[A] > I heard apache2 doesn't work with PHP5. Is there a way to apt-get that mod too?
<vernes> DARKguy: Hey, about inittab, you might want to look around in /etc/event.d/  seems the files there preform some of the functions. also, someone asks thesame thing here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292507
<rambo3> Aar0n[A] , you heard wrong
<Aar0n[A] > Ah ok
<Aar0n[A] > Thanks :D
<DARKGuy> vernes: Oh, that's cool! *checks* thanks for that xD;
<haxality> hello all
<eltese> Hi! Im having trouble with my mouse (Razer Copperhead). Anyone who wants to help?
<haxality> just wondering.. is it possible/relatively simple to encrypt my home folder without losing what I have stored in it?
<haxality> and also, if I uninstall gnome will it break anything hugely?
<haxality> (currently using fluxbox)
<rambo3> haxality, just see that you dont lose gdm kdm or xdm
<haxality> ah cool, thanks rambo3
* Rprp eat
<eltese> Please! Need help :)
<vernes> urgh! in ubuntu 6.06 I've managed to add my own runlevel so that I could have X run one app exclusively... but ubuntu 6.10 has a completly different system :(
<haxality> heh, I guess a better question is how do I go about removing gnome
<terje> yea, they rewrote init
<haxality> do I have to go through and remove all of the gnome* packages, or is there one convenient one I can uninstall
<vernes> Who has already made their own runlevel with Upstart?
<MiniJames> haxality, why do you want to remove gnome?
<haxality> meh, it takes up space and I never use it
<haxality> I'm kind of obsessive about keeping my system clean
<blekos> hello
<blekos> is there any dvd copier tool like dvd clone?
<D-Tail> kmaynard, I tried to install Ubuntu 6.10 via the alternate CD
<Caspar> can someone help me with installing my nvidia graphics driver
<kmaynard> D-Tail, and?
<D-Tail> But the installer complains about not finding a CD-ROM drive
<D-Tail> which is quite odd, as it boots from the thing!
<Caspar> the lagacy dous not work correct and i need a libc file for the nvidia install, wich i can't find
<warlock> how to create a SSH login that is locked in a dir and cant access other dirs?
<DARKGuy> Hm, I run Diablo II through wine but when I close it it just hangs and I have to kill it all the time with kill and killall using PIDs. Is there a way to get the PID of a process using a bash command and then joining that with kill so it does it automatically?
<haxality> DARKGuy: if you do 'killall wine' it should kill it
<D-Tail> kmaynard, do you have any clue as to what I should do now?
<DARKGuy> haxality: it doesn't, sadly
<haxality> DARKGuy: that's very odd.
<D-Tail> it asks me for a driver disk, or selecting a module manually
<haxality> hmmmmm my bash skills are pretty rusty but let me see
<D-Tail> I tried the latter with 'cdrom', but that didn't work
<kmaynard> D-Tail, that's odd...is this an old pc or something?
<D-Tail> kmaynard, this one is 4 days old ;-)
<DARKGuy> haxality: It is :(. So kill -9 and kill are my only ways to kill the wine process. So I need to know how do I get the PID :P
<vivid> i have a server running debian sarge, and i was wondering if it was possible to upgrade it to dapper by chaning the sources.list
<suyog> has herd 1 been released?
<D-Tail> Intel DG965RY board w/ Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 CPU
<kmaynard> D-Tail, that's odd....what you got?
<D-Tail> and 1GB of dual channel memory
<haxality> DARKGuy: ps aux | grep wine
<haxality> but there's the problem of piping that to kill -9
<kmaynard> D-Tail, brand name or hand built?
<D-Tail> hand built
<haxality> I know it should be possible but I just don't know my command-line stuff well enough
<DARKGuy> haxality: Yes, that's what I need to know :P
<y3it221_klce> can anyone suggest me some projects???
<DARKGuy> haxality: ps -ax | grep 'wine' does it too
<D-Tail> kmaynard, with the normal installer, I get some 'job control turned off' error
<D-Tail> which I googled all weekend long
<D-Tail> to no solution, of course
<haxality> I just can't believe killall isn't working
<haxality> that's really odd
<DARKGuy> y3it221_klce: projects of?
<DARKGuy> haxality: neither do I, but it's alright :)
<DARKGuy> haxality: Heh
<zch`> i have some weird problem with edgy, on reboot my eth1 dissapears and i have eth2 instead, so i have to run pppoeconf again, then next time it's vice versa and so on and on, any clues?
<haxality> because killall does exactly what you're talking about
<warlock> Is there a way to see what dir a user is in on my server? (if he uses ssh)
<haxality> hmmm
<kmaynard> D-Tail, i dunno...all i can suggest is double checking your harware to make sure all your jumpers are set properly...
<D-Tail> kmaynard, I did, Windows runs ;-)
<vivid> you should return that intel for an athlon x2
<haxality> aha, one sec
<kmaynard> D-Tail, i know. like i said, that's all i got
<haxality> I've almost got it DARKGuy
<DARKGuy> haxality: cool! what did you use?
<y3it221_klce> DARKGuy: any software project on Linux OS
<haxality> one sec
<haxality> gonna whip up a one-liner
<DARKGuy> y3it221_klce: you could try searching in www.sourceforge.net
<haxality> I used 'man ps'
<haxality> :P
<D-Tail> kmaynard, too bad, but thanks so far. The alternate install seems to have brought me a step further towards the solution ;-)
<DARKGuy> lol
* DARKGuy sucks :P
<y3it221_klce> DARKGuy: i need some LInux OS projects
<kmaynard> D-Tail, it's the best. have you tried another distro? i used to learn by seeing what works and copying that
<DARKGuy> y3it221_klce: Ah, Linux OSs... oO I had a link with lots of OSs... lemme get it
<haxality> ok
<haxality> the only problem is
<haxality> I know how to pipe output forwards
<haxality> but not recursively
<x-r00t-x> hey is lamp server good ?
<kmaynard> D-Tail, how many cd drives you got? if it's more than 1, try both of them. if you have a dvd drive, you could try a dvd instll disk too...
<haxality> DARKGuy: here's what I have so far
<D-Tail> kmaynard, I think the 'job control turned off' problem is somehow related to this motherboard, not to a distro...
<vivid> www.linux-iso.org
<D-Tail> I've seen several questions about it
<kmaynard> gotcha
<Rprp> Hmm, with wich program can i 'burn' dvd's? like in nero.
<haxality> ps -C wine -o pid=
<DARKGuy> y3it221_klce: Here's a search: http://www.linux.org/dist/
<haxality> that will give you the pid
<kmaynard> D-Tail,  wish i could help more, dude :)  g/l
<DARKGuy> haxality: Oh, lemme see
<y3it221_klce> DARKGuy: thank uu
<vivid> sorry www.linuxiso.org
<CarlFK> which nvidia package to I install to get the binary driver?
<DARKGuy> y3it221_klce: look what vivid told you too, that's a good link
<vivid> nvidia-glx
<CarlFK> vivid: thanks
<DARKGuy> haxality: Hey, that was just what I was searching for ^_^
<D-Tail> thanks :-)
<vivid> CarlFK: np, thats where i started
<x-demon> hi guys
<x-demon> i have problem
<DARKGuy> haxality: you rock xD
<haxality> heh glad I could help
<x-demon> GRUB crashed
<DARKGuy> haxality: thanks :)
<x-demon> when i start rescue mode i see error 20
<x-demon> WTF?
<haxality> the moral of the story, DARKGuy, is that you should never underestimate man pages
<haxality> :)
<Rprp> Hmm, with wich program can i 'burn' dvd's? like in nero.
<neeru> hey all can any1 help me, ive got aigxl working with beryl on my ubuntu box except now i cant select the widescreen resolutons for my screen ive tried editing my xorg but no avail can anyone help
<CarlFK> Rprp: kb3
<DARKGuy> haxality: heh, you're right xD... I need to get used to read them all all the time :P
<haxality> yeah
<haxality> that's usually the first thing I do when something stumps me
<DARKGuy> I see
<CarlFK> x-demon: define 'crash'
<haxality> also never forget that bash is pretty much the most awesome command line ever
<haxality> (shell, if you really want to get technical)
<x-demon> when i try reinstall GRUB i see error 20
<J-_> is there a program i can use to "undeleted" something that I deleted?
<DARKGuy> Heh, that's right though, it does almost anything o.o;
<Caspar> who can help me with my graphics driver? :P i need to make sure i have the right driver, with the right resolution
<Rprp> Hmm, with wich program can i 'burn' dvd's? like in nero.
<CarlFK> J-_: yes.  install the e2undel package
<J-_> CarlFK: thanks
<x-r00t-x> help needed with lamp
<CarlFK> J-_: but, don't install it on the same fs as where you want to undelete :(
<J-_> err, k
<x-demon> WHo can help me with GRUB?
<Caspar> !all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about all - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-demon> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neeru> hey all can any1 help me, ive got aigxl working with beryl on my ubuntu box except now i cant select the widescreen resolutons for my screen ive tried editing my xorg but no avail can anyone help
<x-r00t-x> x-demon,  maybe i can
<amoren> hola
<amoren> hola
<Qshadowp[NS] > Hey, i downloaded the ubuntu disc and run it up for the first time
<Qshadowp[NS] > and it won't read any of my hard drives
<DeepThoughts> MySQL has gotten mad! Although configured to look for the socket at "/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock" it looks for it at "/tmp/mysql.sock". If I run "ps aux | grep mysqld" it says that mysqld is running with "--socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock" so how do one fix this problem?
<Qshadowp[NS] > it just says "Unable to mount the selected volume", "Error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removeable", "Error: could not execute pmount"
<amoren> que dices
<DARKGuy> haxality: Hey, thanks a lot, now it's closing nicely
<amoren> en
<DARKGuy> amoren: unete a #ubuntu-es usando /join #ubuntu-es para hablar en espaol :)
<amoren> como te llamas
<Qshadowp[NS] > anyone got any ideas why ubuntu isn't allowing me to view my hard drives?
<Qshadowp[NS] > i also assume thats why it fails when trying to install itself
<DARKGuy> haxality: If you want to know, I did "kill -9 | ps -C wineserver -o pid=" ^_^
<saquib> what 32bit kernel should I use for my AMD64 K8 CPU ???
<|Shadow|> nobody knows why ubuntu isn't working for me? :(
<mordof> how would i go about using a bash script to prompt for a password, and then use that password in different areas for different commands?
<y3it221_klce> anyone Know how to create a Live CD from Scratch??
<x-r00t-x> hey  can i change 34bit kernel to 64bit kernel?
<amoren> hola
<neeru> hey all can any1 help me, ive got aigxl working with beryl on my ubuntu box except now i cant select the widescreen resolutons for my screen ive tried editing my xorg but no avail can anyone help
<y3it221_klce> anyone Know how to create a Live CD from Scratch??
<wizo> hey, how do i check that my wireless card is being deteced?
<neeru> wizo type lspci / lusb depending ont he card type into terminal
<neeru> look for it in that list that comes up
<stoorty> !cd copy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd copy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wizo> does this look like a wireless? 0000:07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC(rev 01)
<stoorty> !burner
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<haxality> DARKGuy: glad I could help.
<neeru> yeah that the one
<DARKGuy> haxality: you did :)
<wizo> mad, now...
<wizo> thanks
<eltese> Hi! Im having trouble with Quake 3. First of all I cant press 2 buttons at the same time and get action (rocketjumping) and when I run Beryl I get this wierd lag... :/ Anyone knows why it is like that?
<neeru> no problem
<pettern> do anyone else have problems with opera after the flashplugin got updated?
<eltese> I still have 125 fps but there is some kind of lag. Help would be very very welcome :)
<wizo> any official guides on how to set up wireless?
<Trist_an> eltese, you should run quake 3 in non xgl
<haxality> pettern: yes
<haxality> pettern: I was actually just about to ask about that
<pettern> haxality: found any solution?
<neeru> yeah go on the ubuntu main site and look for ndiswrapper
<haxality> unfortunately no
<haxality> :(
<DARKGuy> Now this is just SLEEK: Mono has an Installshield-like installer for Linux
<haxality> I've been having all kinds of problems with the flash player plugin, in general
<wizo> neeru, is that the only way? using ndiswrapper?
<neeru> but i suppose yr best bet was to see if it just works out fo the box
<eltese> Trist_an, mkay. Do you know why I cant use 2 buttons at the same time? And are there no ways of making quake3 run properly when using Beryl?
<pettern> guess i can redirecs the swf files to some other app, but thats not really a solution
<wizo> neeru, im trying to make it work out of the box
<neeru> no thats the way you have to use if your card sint supported out fo the box
<haxality> does anyone know if the linux flash player is better than the macromedia one in terms of actually working?
<haxality> I don't really care about features, as long as it plays stuff
<neeru> okay well go to, system ---> admin --- > networking
<Trist_an> eltese, I think no proper way except to launch it under beryl but with in non xgl. For the 2 buttons, I don't know
<neeru> and see if its there?
<wizo> erm..
<wizo> neeru, i dont actually have them
<pettern> haxality: i think i used that one before and it sucks
<haxality> dang
<wizo> i installed the server edition of ubuntu 6.06 and installed flux
<eltese> Trist_an, ok. Thanks for your help
<neeru> huh what are u using, ubuntu or kubuntu xubuntu
<haxality> oh well, gota give it time then
<DARKGuy> eltese: Do you have in your xorg.conf the line Emulate2Buttons or something?
<Trist_an> eltese, you know how to run it in nonxgl in your XGL-Beryl session?
<pettern> haxality: do you know if there is any way to get the        old flash version trough apt?
<tryxter> is there any gui to use with lirc? or something easier to configure ir devices?
<eltese> DARKGuy, I have a line that says emulate3buttons or something
<eltese> Trist_an, nope.. No clue
<haxality> pettern: I don't think you can, I think you'd have to find the installer binary somewhere and download it
<DARKGuy> eltese: try commenting it by placing a # in the beginning, restart X and try Quake again?
<haxality> pettern: I think we're having different problems though
<DARKGuy> eltese: if it doesn't works, just remove the #, restart X and try asking here again :/ that's the only clue I have
<eltese> DARKGuy, ok. Will try taht :=
<eltese> that :)
<haxality> pettern: I have trouble in general with the current version of the flash plugin, be it in firefox or opera
<Trist_an> I don't know what is the command for quake but do DISPLAY:=0 your_command
<wizo> anyway
<wizo> im going to plug out my cable now
<aphelion> irc://irc.freenode.org/pulseaudio
<wizo> and see if myy card works
<neeru> nooo
<Trist_an> eltese, I'm doing that to play Wolfenstein Enemy Territory
<aphelion> Hi there
<pettern> haxality: what kind of errors do you get if you run it in terminal?
<eltese> DARKGuy, I erased that line btw
<aphelion> how can i automaticly let firefox open xchat with irc://irc.freenode.org/pulseaudio :) ?
<wizo> wish me luck =p
<neeru> wait, go to system, then admin then networking, and see if your wireless device is there
<DARKGuy> eltese: x_X the idea was to comment it in case you'd need to get it back again
<eltese> Trist_an,  mkay.. And Beryl works nice on the other points?
<tryxter> is there any gui to use with lirc? or something easier to configure ir devices?
<Trist_an> yes, as soon as you quit Quake, you have normal Beryl
<eltese> DARKGuy,  hehe okey.. I erased before and tried to see if it would work
<eltese> Trist_an,  thanks. What would the full command be? :p
<DARKGuy> eltese: and it didn't xD?
<neeru> hey all can any1 help me, ive got aigxl working with beryl on my ubuntu box except now i cant select the widescreen resolutons for my screen ive tried editing my xorg but no avail can anyone help
<eltese> DARKGuy,  nope..
<DARKGuy> eltese: Oh well, good luck making it work
<Trist_an> eltese, what is the command to launch Quake?
<Caspar> who can help me with my nvidia drivers?
<DARKGuy> Man, I keep forgetting it >.< what was the command to mount an iso? mount -t iso9660 and what else?
<eltese> DARKGuy,  :) Well.. I hope there is someway around it
<DARKGuy> eltese: there must be :)
<eltese> Trist_an, quake3
<Trist_an> then the full command would be DISPLAY:=0 quake3
<wizo> ok, so it didnt did work =/
<haxality> ok, I have another question.
<wizo> how to check if the drivers are being loaded correctly?
<metricben> hi
<haxality> my processor supports 5 frequency steps, but I never see it running faster than 600Mhz
<haxality> is this because powernowd is auto-scaling to fit with demand?
<haxality> anyone?
<Trist_an> haxality, I know there is a problem with one specific comp
<Trist_an> haxality, I think it is Fujitsu
<haxality> oh?
<haxality> oh ok, I'm running a Toshiba Tecra M1
<CarlFK> dmesg says "hdb: unknown partition table" - but fdisk see it fine.  any idea why?
<Vlet> I just accidentally selected a mouse cursor theme gzip when browsing for new metacity themes to install; screen went blank; restarted X, and gnome is stuck with a blank splash screen... what can I do to fix this?
<Forelan> Anyone triple boot their macbook pro?
<haxality> Forelan: wish I had one to tripleboot!
<haxality> :P
<Forelan> I had a few questions about it
<Forelan> can I just install ubuntu from my XP boot instead of using bootcamp?
<Forelan> i figured i could
<rambo3> that ask in #MAC  or something
<wizo> is there a tutorial for wireless ?
<rambo3> wizo most of them are in forums
<CuriosCat> Howdy.
<stoorty> is ther ea command to eject the cd drive?
<Mastastealth> hey guys, is there any way to move a partition backwards on a disk? it appears gparted isn't able to...
<rance> Mastastealth: if you reboot with a knoppix cd [at least 3.9]  and use qtparted you can move partitions around, please be sure that the partion is not in use when you move it, and make a backup
<haxality> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/36014
<rance> if the partition is not in use anyway, you can try qtparted from your stock install
<haxality> is that what I'm experiencing?
<haxality> If my CPU is going to be permanently at 600Mhz, this is kind of bugging me
<Feral_Kid> What is the easy way using dpkg to get a listing of all the packages installed on my machine?
<haxality> dpkg -l | less
<haxality> or dpkg -l | grep <package name>
<Mastastealth> there's no way to unmount a root partition right? :P I can't temporarily live on swap to allow changes to root partition?
<Feral_Kid> haxality> Thanks, I was doing dpkg -L and it was expecting a package...
<haxality> heh
<haxality> yeah
<rance> Mastastealth: no, swap is just where the temp memory lives, your root partition is mounted and in use
<VigoFusion> Heya
<VigoFusion> The gns crew is also in Ireland?
<x-r00t-x> hey can anyone tell me download link of gnome-obex-server ? please
<Feral_Kid> haxality> I am getting ready to install 6.10, is there anyway to generate the list, and then use that file to install (and update if needed) after I do the new install?
<VigoFusion> x-rOOt-x: Wich version is it?
<Forelan> no go on #mac - no one here triple boots their macbook pro? send me a message if you do
<Feral_Kid> Actually that question for anyone that might have the answer... :)
<wizo> how do i know if my wireless card works out of the box
<rance> I need some help with some special networking setups for a ubuntu-server install, ive got a write up at http://www.pastebin.us/9320
<haxality> Feral_Kid: I unfortunately don't know the answer to that one
<haxality> sorry
<haxality> does anyone know a quick/dirty way to do some CPU loading?
<haxality> I want to test if scaling is actually working or not
<Feral_Kid> haxality> No problem, I was just hoping there was an easy way to do that...
<VigoFusion> hexality: In Ruby there is a neat Infinite BigNum command.
<haxality> there might be, Feral_Kid. I really just don't know the Ubuntu install well enough
<haxality> VigoFusion: I am intrigued
<VigoFusion> haxality: Have you ever used .rb?
<haxality> no.
<haxality> I have done some generic programming, though
<haxality> it's alright, I think I'm going to just manually set my processor speed with cpufreq
<VigoFusion> Your gonna love Ruby
<haxality> VigoFusion: I keep hearing people rant about it, I'm sort of interested now
<VigoFusion> http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/
<haxality> cool
<haxality> I'll check it out
<VigoFusion> hexality: there is a .rb Library in the Stanaptic Package Manager, and from Windows you can get-apt update from within a Ruby shell
<y3it221_klce> how to create a LInux live CD from scratch??
<VigoFusion> hexality: it can run inside any OS, without touching it, or can run alongside and its just sweetest Language in a long time.
<osfameron> haxality: quick and dirty CPU loading is easily achived with perl -e 'fork while 1';   :-D
* osfameron ducks
<loki505> in april will i be able to upgrade my version of ubuntu with out losing everthing
<loki505> 6.06
<loki505> is wat i have
<wizo> so how can i check what drivers my wireless card use so i can do a lsmod to see if it is installed
<LjL> loki505: well, you'll have to upgrade to Edgy (6.10) first and *then* to Feisty. you won't just be able to do it in a single pass
<loki505> why wont i i dont really like edgy
<VigoFusion> wizo: use the Deb page,,one sec
<LjL> loki505: because "jumpy" upgrades aren't supported.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell loki505 about upgrade | loki505, see the private message from Ubotu
<wizo> ah ok
<loki505> isnt the support going to stay on 6.06  till 2008
<LjL> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<LjL> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<wizo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> well, 2009 if i make my sums right
<Feral_Kid> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<VigoFusion> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/wiki/
<loki505> and will this edgy upgrade deleate all my crap
<loki505> stuff
<Feral_Kid> Well, here goes nothing as I get ready to install Edgy AMD64...
<OtisTick> hi all ... I tried to do a dist-upgrade to dapper but when I got prompte to overwrite some script files, I opted to keep the originals .... which looks like a bad idea now
<OtisTick> any idea how I could now identify what those scripts could have been ?
<Feral_Kid> Hopefully, I can get the ATI crap working correctly this time around...
<loki505> and last time i upgraded to edgy i coulnt get it to boot up completely to my desktop and i had to reload 6.06
<OtisTick> basically, I think they were being changed from bash to sh or the other way round
<VigoFusion> Feral_Kid: I used the fglrx to fix mine.
<LjL> loki505: perhaps you had unofficial repositories enabled or something. anyway, if the process goes as it should, you aren't supposed to lose anything
<loki505> nots only that i heard from alot of people to hold off till april
<Imrahil> OtisTick, are you referring to files in /etc that were being changed after dist-upgrade?
<loki505> oh ok
<Feral_Kid> VigoFusion> On the 64-bit version on Edgy?
<cj0nes> anyone have a problem when closing the lid of the laptop the screen goes blank and won't come back on, have to end up restarting?
<loki505>  what about all the bad stuff i heard bout edgy
<ompaul> loki505, if you customise dapper then using a disk and a fresh install is the best way - upgrades are version to version not including external cludged software
<LjL> loki505: those people are probably talking about doing a *fresh* Feisty install in April. i don't see how these people can look into the future and say that Feisty will be more stable than Edgy or whatever, anyway ;-)
<OtisTick> Imrahil: hm, not entirely sure but that sounds about right
<VigoFusion> Feral_Kid:6.10 Edgy
<OtisTick> althlugh I'm pretty sure that it was *during* dist-upgrade
<raja> is it possible to upgrade from debian stable to ubuntu edgy
<stefg> OtisTick: a rude way to solve your problem would be 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a'... reconfigure all installed packages...
<Feral_Kid> VigoFusion> I will check into that as soon as I install...
<OtisTick> stefg: you know, that sounds just right
<OtisTick> stefg: I'll try that :-) thanks !
<VigoFusion> Feral_Kid: I did NOT install the Binary Drivers from ATI, I used the fglrx and they loaded fine.
<loki505> like  i got my downloads folder  with all my music and videos in stuff and i dont want all that gone its in my home folder and inside of loki505
<OtisTick> stefg: and it can't damage my system any more than it is : I'm one step from wiping it and doing a full install from an ISO
<loki505> loki505 is what i named  the folder inside of home
<stefg> OtisTick: so give it a go... just for the experience
<Ludwig_II> hello together
<loki505> im doing this right know is it good If you want to upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 6.10, run the following command (either via ALT-F2 or a terminal):
<loki505> gksu "update-manager -c"
<loki505> The -c switch instructs Update Manager to look for upgrades. By default, the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS release will not offer that automatically because of its long support cycle and high stability.
<loki505> If you have a working network connection, it should then inform you about a new release and offer to upgrade your system.
<loki505> If you have the Edgy Alternate Install CD (not the Desktop CD), you can save bandwidth by using:
<loki505> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<loki505> Upgrading using apt-get -- NOT RECOMMENDED
<Feral_Kid> VigoFusion> I wonder if that will work correctly with the AMD64 version of Edgy....
<loki505> hello can anybody help ME
<DARKGuy> !anyone | loki505
<ubotu> loki505: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<raja> is it possible to upgrade from debian stable to ubuntu edgy
<apokryphos> no
<loki505> i am really hesitaing to upgrade to edgy because i am not convinced that i will not lose all my stuff i am a complete NOOb
<naitram> I'm trying to do a netboot of some ppc machines.  Running into a problem where all the initrd's that i find with NFS support are bigger than 4 megs (including the official ones for 6.06 and 6.10) and i can't locate a copy of yaboot capable of working  with files over 4 megs.
<loki505> DARKGuy can u help me and convince me y i shold upgrade
<stefg> loki505: there's backups... (when did you do your last one?)
<loki505> without losing all my stuff
<Feral_Kid> loki505> Did you do a backup of you stuff?
<Ludwig_II> My computer does not show me the the WLAN of my notebook. Even "lspci" and "iwconfig" don't show nothing. Has anyone an idea how to make ubuntu 6.10. recognize my WLAN? (the little control-light of the WLAN is on)
<loki505> back ups how do u back like burn cds or what
<naitram> loki505: is there a reason you should upgrade? is anything broken? missing any killer features that you honestly _need?
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Feral_Kid> loki505> I just tar'd all of my stuff to my USB harddrive and so I am good to go...
<loki505> then imma gonna need a hd huh
<loki505> exteranl
<Feral_Kid> loki505> Take a look at http://www.mondorescue.org
<loki505> ok thanx
<DARKGuy> loki505: I have no idea, but if you want to upgrade just backup all your important data and install a new 6.10... I used 6.06 and didn't had any problems, neither with 6.10 (fresh install) I dunno about upgrading though
<Ludwig_II> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DARKGuy> lol, cool ubotu
<Feral_Kid> I find life is a hell of a lot easier if you do a backup and then do I full new install... But that is just me...
<Feral_Kid> VigoFusion> Is there a link about using the fglrx drivers?
<zspada15> i can't see the gaim or xchat system tray icons becuase i accidently rightclick, deleted them this morning, how do i get them back?
<wizo> what can i use to unzip a .zip file?
<ki2k__> anyone else have issues with dpms?
<rambo3> wizo unzip
<wizo> hrm
<wizo> a
<rambo3> when you install it use fileroller to decompress
<wizo> im using server edition
<loki505> ok im upgrading right know to edgy is there anything i should know when its booting back up or anything
<loki505> im really scared bout losing my settings and data in stuff
<Huibert> wizo: unzip -d DIR_TO_UNZIP_TO ZIP_FILE_NAME
<loki505> guessing its too late know cause no X
<loki505> anyways like i said is theres omthing i should know bout
<Huibert> loki505: what happened
<loki505> its still upgrading
<apokryphos> ubotu: zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<loki505> im just wanderin if there is somthing i should know
<Huibert> loki505: as long as the upgrades completes ok, you should be ok :-)
<jerp> the reboot is the normal/standard operation
<loki505> ok i wont lose my music right
<mrmuddle> hiya, just trying my first install of 6.06 LTS... could anyone hazard a quick guess how long it should be waiting on "Mounting root filesystem... ..."?
<loki505> its in /home/loki505/Downloads
<Huibert> mrmuddle: about 10 to 60 secunds (from the cd?)
<jerp> mrmuddle 5-10 mins
<mrmuddle> yes, sorry, from the CD. :/ hmm... been about 5mins... I'll give it a good 15 to be safe and then think I've got a problem. ta :)
<Huibert> mrmuddle: if you have to try again, try booting without the plash and quiet options
<mbuf> any emacs planner users?
<mrmuddle> Huibert: thanks, I don't have quiet, as had to remove that and acpi=off to get it running to this point. will remove the splash screen next time also.
<Huibert> mrmuddle: wouthout the splash, you have the kernel info scrolling by whlie booting
<underzsod> THE BEST WAREZ SITE IN THE PLANET! UPLOADING BATTLE BEGAN 2DAY,3 WINNERS TAKE ONE MONTH RAPIDSHARE PREMIUM! ONLY AT--> WWW.UNDERZSOFT.COM
<wizo> what command is there to see what wireless networks are within range?
<DARKGuy> wtf
<ArCHoNKoG> wizo,  sudo iwlist scan
<wizo> wlan0     No scan results :(
<WildBillHitchcoc> quit
<macsim> hi, I looking for a mail notifier with imaps support any suggestion ? thx
<wizo> im sure there is a wireless, cause there is one wireless router in my face
<wizo> :(
<cld2> on 6.06 how come when I add something to /etc/rc3.d/S99blah and make it chmod +x it still wont start on a reboot? any ideas?
<CuriosCat> Does Ubuntu have some high-res default x.org settings? It works fine on modern machines, but I keep getting a black screen on a fairly large number of older systems with less capable video cards and/or monitors
<Huibert> cld2: you should not add sothing   in the directory, but put a link to /etc/init.d/SCRIPT_NAME
<CuriosCat> (Tried 6.06 and 6.10)
<DARKGuy> CuriosCat: Have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moreta> hola
<cld2> Huibert: it shouldnt make a difference I thought.
<RobNyc> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Huibert> cld2: afaik the initprocess scans the dir lookinf for S??name files, and tries to execute them in /etc/init.d, but I could be mistaking
<cld2> Huibert: it scans looking for S files and executes them, the location of the file should not matter.
<vano> please excuse this ubuntu newbie question: is there possibility to install testing/unstable debian packages in ubuntu? and does ubuntu have a testing/unstable branch? Thanks!
<cld2> Huibert: but I could be wrong. thats how it works on solaris and gentoo.
<Tominator> does somebody know which driver is best for my Ti4400 whcih works with beryl?
<Huibert> cld2: ok.
<cld2> Huibert: thanks for the help.
<Huibert> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<wizo> does iwlist scan show encrypted networks too?>
<Huibert> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Huibert> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Huibert> cld2: oh, thanks to you too
<CuriosCat> darkguy: I've tried that when I can manage to kill X and get a command prompt to appear. And it frequently fixes it.
<y3it221_klce> DARDGuy: can u please give me some other projects
<CuriosCat> but obviously, this makes it a bit harder to just hand a CD to less computer-savvy friends.
<vano> can someone tell me where I can browse/search for latest packages for ubuntu on the net?
<vano> ok thanks
<boink> packages.ubuntu.com
<DARKGuy> y3it221_klce: I know no more, try a search in google with "linux distros"
<cld2> Huibert: you have to use update-rc.d  - ubotu told me.
<boink> don't you have to, but update-rc.d is a handy tool
<boink> you could make the softlinks yourself :)
<y3it221_klce> DARKGuy: thank u
<Huibert> cld2: I don't _have_ to do anythink, but using update-rc.d  is certainly the better way ;-)
<DARKGuy> y3w welcome :)
<balsam> Anyone who can help me with a problem in ubuntu 6.10? After a while the whole computer freeze and I have to reboot :(
<vano> so is it possible to install a debian package in ubuntu? thanks!
<Pelo> balsam,   keep the system monitor in view and see what eats up your memory and cpu
<macsim> vano: yes but it's dirty
<cld2> Huibert: the royal "you" ;)
<Pelo> vana  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Huibert> vano: it should be possible, but it is better to use the ubuntu repositories.
<balsam> I checked syslog and before every reboot i get ACPI Error (psargs-0355): [\_TZ_.THRM]  Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
<wizo> hey, why do i get Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0 when i type sudo ifup wlan0?
<vano> ok.. well I need the latest version of subversion... and it is not available for ubuntu (1.3.2 .. when the latest version is 1.4.2)
<vano> and I really do not know what to do ...
<Huibert> vano: it might be in backports
<Huibert> !backports > vano
<vano> thanks!
<Trivolt> hello, does anyone know where in 6.10 the runlevels are defined? I want to use my own runlevel, but cant seem to find /etc/inittab, which I used in 6.06
<wizo> hey, why do i get Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0 when i type sudo ifup wlan0? im following isntructions from the ubuntu site
<balsam> Pelo, ok I will do that
<Huibert> !runlevel > me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Huibert> Trivolt: afaik the default is runlevel 2 (X and networking)
<wizo> anyone?
<Trivolt> Huibert: I know, but i want to use my own, like 9. this is because I want to use my own rc script
<Huibert> Trivolt: I think a runlevel is supposed to be < 6
<swanberg> Default ubuntu install - I was fiddling with the screensavers and chose Molecule. My hardware can't handle it. How do I get it off that setting?
<swanberg> Everytime I start the screensaver demo program, it tries to launch molecule again.
<fuffal0> whats the command to see my memory/mem usage in ubuntu
<wizo> try top
<Trivolt> Huibert: well, I just used 9 in ubuntu 6.06 using /etc/inittab, but they changed it someone in 6.10
<vano> hmmm backports is also version 1.3.2 ... can someone please check whether the latest ubuntu subversion is 1.3.2? in case I am doing anything wrong.. thanks a lot!
<Huibert> vano: the subversion project latest release is at 1.4
<phaedra> swanberg,  system | preferences | screensaver
<vano> hmm
<swanberg> phaedra: right. If I launch that, it hangs, because it defaults to Molecule.
<Huibert> vano: but 1.4 is not completly interchangeable with the 1.0 til 1.3 releases
<swanberg> and I have to cold-reboot
<vano> Huibert: I know.. that is precisely why I need 1.4 ... I have a 1.4 repository
<Huibert> vano: if you have an 1.4 server, you can connect to it with 1.3 clients
<vano> Huibert: what I dont understand is why I cannot get 1.4 ... I have back-ports in sources.list ... and updated etc..
<Huibert> vano: the 1.4-only features are not available then ofcourse
<Huibert> vano: 1.4 is _not_ in ubuntu, anywhere
<talat> hi i want to try connect windows with remote asstiantant but idont do it
<talat> can you help me ?
<vano> Huibert: Well I have problems using svnadmin, svnlook on breezy (1.3) with the 1.4 repository.. error: "svnlook: Expected FS format '1'; found format '2'" etc..
<enyc> ?to connect windows?
<enyc> what do you mean?
<talat> connect to windows
<Huibert> vano: where did you get an 1.4 repos, if you don't have 1.4 svn installed ?
<vano> Huibert ok that explains .. I was desparate checking my configs as to why I cannot see any 1.4 subversion...
<phaedra> swanberg,  Hmmm.   Didn't know the system would hang with that...  You'll have to set the screensaver manually.  Can't remember exactly how at the moment.
<vano> Huibert: it is made in windows using TortoiseSVN (1.4.2)
<wizo> what does it mean why i get Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0 ?
<talat> from kubuntu connect to windows xp
<Huibert> vano: then use the windows machine as svn server
<Huibert> vano: you can then connect to it wiith 1.3 clients
<vano> Huibert: well the whole point is that it has to run under linux.. we dont rely on windows as server around here :)
<swanberg> phaedra: yeah, I thought so. Do you know which screensaver program it is? Is it xscreensaver?
<Huibert> vano: if you dont reley in wondows, dont create repos with it (sorry had to be said ) :-)
<Huibert> oops, thats "on windows"
<vano> Huibert: well the problem is that it is not us who creates the repos :)
<Huibert> vano: this sounds like a wierd setup, would you like to elaborate
<Pelo> wizo,  don' t worry , no one here knows about yoru problem right now,  I myself am getting ignored in another channel at the moment ,  try looking up your error message in the forum, that might help
<wizo> im trying :(
<wizo> if i cant get this fixed, that means i wont be buying a wireless card
<phaedra> swanberg,  Yes.  You can also use xset to shut the screensaver down so you won't have to coldstart...
<Huibert> vano: if you don't create the repos, why are you admining it?
<swanberg> phaedra: great, thanks!
<vano> Huibert because we have to use the repo created on other systems...
<cld2> anyone know why a script in /etc/init.d/foo that was added via update-rc.d and works from the command line would not run at startup?
<vano> Huibert anyhow the problem is that 1.4 is out but not updated in ubuntu... I'll see how I can install it...
<Pelo> wizo,   if you do not have a wireless card right now and are trying to setup a wireless card,  that might be the reason for the problem
<CarlFK> cld2: permissions ?
<Huibert> vano: try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1498857
<Bow> hi
<cld2> CarlFK: no its set for everyone to execute and as either myself of root it works from the command line if I do /etc/rc3.d/S20synergys
<wizo> Pelo, i now have a wireless card(borrowed) and im tyring to get it working
<wizo> i did ndiswrapper and stuff
<vano> Huibert thanks.. I was there before .. compiling from source.. I'll do something similar to that.. thanks a lot for everything! :)
<wizo> but i just cant get it up
<Pelo> wizo,   are you folloinw the wireless tutorail ?
<CarlFK> "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" installed a -386 kernel on my P4 box.  should I bug this in launchpad?
<phaedra> swanberg,  xset -s off should keep it off for the session...  You might be able to edit the screensaver then.
<Huibert> vano: your welcome
<CarlFK> cld2: does it rely on $PATH ?
<Bow>    ?
<LjL> Bow: is that Russian?
<Pelo> wizo,  there are a number or post in the forum about wireless,  try looking up your card model that might give you a clue
<Bow> LjL yes
<LjL> !ru | Bow
<ubotu> Bow:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<nuyao> Can anyone help me with a printer (HP DJ 3325), which is located at a windows pc? It is trying to work, but it never prints :|
<wizo> yea i been trying =/
<cld2> CarlFK: no, its hard coded, one line. /usr/bin/synergys
<Bow> ubotu		 ?
<LjL> Bow: Ubotu is a bot
<Bow> LjL		 )))
<LjL> Bow: it's pointing you to the #ubuntu-ru channel, but if you don't use UTF-8 as your encoding for Russian, you won't be able to read that
<ArrenLex> nuyao: do you need client-side drivers? If so, install hpijs.
<LjL> (just as i'm unable to read what you're typing, since it's not in UTF-8)
<Bow> LjL you from....
<CarlFK> cld2: sorry - I'm out of quick easy answers :)
<LjL> Bow: Italy
<Bow> LjL ))
<Bow>  ?
<balsam> ok, now everything just frooze again and got these three rows in syslog:Dec  4 18:54:37 balsam-desktop kernel:     [17179712.788000]  ACPI Error (psargs-0355): [\_TZ_.THRM]  Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND     Dec  4 18:54:37 balsam-desktop kernel: [17179712.788000]  ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L0A]  (Node dffedf90), AE_NOT_FOUND     Dec  4 18:54:37 balsam-desktop kernel: [17179712.
<balsam> 788000]  ACPI Exception (evgpe-0576): AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating GPE method [_L0A]  [20060707] 
<Bow> LjL  ?
<CarlFK> what package do I install to get both nvidia binary drivers and a 686 kernel ?
<cld2> CarlFK: no worries. thanks for the help. Im stumped
<nuyao> ArrenLex: i've got hpijs running on my ubuntu
<ArrenLex> Bow: bolshenstvo klientov ne smogyt dazhe pokazat' chto ty pishish. Poidi v #ubuntu-ru
<LjL> Bow, i don't understand Russian, and even if i understood it, i wouldn't read that you're typing, because you're using KOI-8, and i'm on UTF-8
<ArrenLex> Nuyao: Problems?
<DARKGuy> LjL: does UTF-8 has the n with the tilde and accents?
<Royito> hello
<Bow> How much years? lil
<Royito> can you helpme?
<cld2> CarlFK: you can install the linux-686 package and then install the nvidia binary package after that.
<DARKGuy> !anyone Royito
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone Royito - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> !anyone | Royito
<nuyao> ArrenLex: On Windows it says: printing, the printer sounds to work for a while, but then it stops
<ubotu> Royito: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cld2> ubotu: !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Royito> since yesterday my ubuntu it realy really slow
<LjL> DARKGuy: it sure does.  etc -- UTF-8 is just an encoding for the Unicode character set... which has all that and more
<ArrenLex> Bow: skolko lyet chevo?
<prower> Hello :> Just curious, anyone in here doing much programming with Mono/C# in Ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> LjL: Cool! do you know how to set Eterm to use UTF-8 ?
<Bow> Tebe
<LjL> DARKGuy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8
<zorze> ??
<ArrenLex> Bow: kakaya raznitsa?
<DARKGuy> LjL: thanks for that link :p
<LjL> DARKGuy: i don't know about ETerm, but Ubuntu is normally set to use UTF-8 for everything by default
<zorze> Y aurait-il des francais ?
<Royito> i got ubuntu egdy nvidia card beryl
<LjL> DARKGuy: type "locale" in a shell, does it mention UTF-8 in all variables?
<LjL> !fr | zorze
<ubotu> zorze: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<NET||abuse> hmm, i want to burn iso image to cd
<Royito> beta driver
<DARKGuy> LjL: lemme see
<Bow> aren lex kak pomenat UTF 8?
<DARKGuy> LjL: everything except LC_ALL
<Huibert> balsam: have you tried disabling acpi
<NET||abuse> one is ok, 620MB, i've got 700MB disks, but the other is 712MB, how can I over burn the disk? and other wise, what's good for burning disks?
<ArrenLex> Bow: kakoi klient?
<rambo3> napalm
<Bow> opera
<Donald1> Hello, I have an ATI Radeon X300 video card, where and how (I am a newbie) do I download the drivers to activate direct rendering?
<Huibert> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Royito> please i git ubuntu edgy, nvidia card with beta driber, beryl kopete amarok but since today my pc it very slow and bad..
<LjL> DARKGuy: that should be fine, i have LC_ALL set to nothing, too... well, don't know about eterm, can you use non-ASCII characters in other programs? like on IRC, can you see latin accents (), greek (), cyrillic (see the bot above), etc
<ArrenLex> Bow: ne znal chto opera podderzhevayet IRC. Kak eto tak?
<Royito> some one told me that i need a "leak" or something??
<DARKGuy> LjL: I can't =/ not in Eterm
<Huibert> Ljl and others, could you try your utf games yomewhere else please?
<Bow> punkt obshenie
<Bow> Opera 9 0
<ArrenLex> Donald1: a) hi again, and b) go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the video card driver to "radeon".
<Ingmar^> When I run VMWare in fullscreen, my xserver restarts, how can I fix this ?
<LjL> Huibert: where do you see games?
<LjL> DARKGuy: ok, i'm installing eterm and seeing
<Huibert> LjL: I see a lot of garbled messages...
<ArrenLex> Bow: neznayu kak rabotat' c opera. Vse-ravno nekto teba sdec' ne poimet. Poidi v #ubuntu-ru
<DARKGuy> Huibert: I'm trying to get help how to make Eterm see accents and other characters, though if you know how to...
<NET||abuse> hmm, so a good cd burning software package? is there nayhing nice for gnome?
<DARKGuy> LjL: thanks a bunch :)
<ArrenLex> !burn
<LjL> Huibert: that's your problem - or your client's problem. we run UTF-8 here, if you're running something else, fix that
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cld2> what has to be done to get something to start from the /etc/init.d and /etc/rc#.d stuctures? is there something other then update-rc.d that has to be done?
<Bow> ArrenLex ok spasiba
<NET||abuse> ArrenLex, thanks
<Huibert> DARKGuy: I know you are around here often, but the french speaking dude was sent away imediatly......
<LjL> DARKGuy: confirmed, eterm doesn't play well with UTF-8 here either
<rambo3> cld2 man update-rc.d
<DARKGuy> Huibert: I'm a spanish-speaker person too, but I speak english too so that's alright
<DARKGuy> LjL: see :p is that a bug or it's fixeable?
<LjL> Huibert: have you seen DARKGuy speaking / trying to get help in other languages?
<miguel> hello
<sain> ubuntu gave me a rash. Windows never gave me a rash.
<sain> should i switch back?
<Huibert> DARKGuy: I meant the ting about this being an english channel
<ArrenLex> sain: apt-get install rash-lotion. =P
<Commander-Crowe> Failed to open the device 'UUID=1b468e1d-2e92-4714-8a8e-0016d92c032e': No such file or directory
<Commander-Crowe> fsck died with exit status 8
<Commander-Crowe> I get that error
<cld2> rambo3: I used update-rc.d and it placed the scripts into rc1-5.d but when I reboot they dont run.
<balsam> Huibert, no... how do you do that then?
<sain> ArrenLex, can i do that in synaptic too?
<DARKGuy> Huibert: yeah, it is - but you see, not only I have this non-UTF-8-thing here, it happens with other programs using Eterm so that 's why I was asking, too.
<Commander-Crowe> during startup
<rambo3> cld2 you need to make /etc/init.d/file executable , sett +x
<cld2> rambo3: yup, it is.
<Ingmar^> When I run VMWare in fullscreen, my xserver restarts, does anyone know how I can fix this ?
<sain> ArrenLex, anything not GUI scares me silly :(
<rambo3> cld2 well you srcipt doesnt work then
<DARKGuy> Huibert: Like, nano has graphical issues with it so I have to use joe, and such.
<Huibert> DARKGuy: it's ok, I just thought I would mention it, because other visitors get reirectly quickly
<LjL> DARKGuy: dunno, google isn't encouraging
<cld2> rambo3: it works from the command line, if i type /etc/rc3.d/S20synergys it starts perfectly
<Huibert> /s/reirectly/redirected/
<DARKGuy> Huibert: ah, it's okay then, sorry though ^^;
<DARKGuy> LjL: Nope, I already tried, also I set LC_ALL and same thing happens, must be a bug oO
<LjL> Huibert: they're redirected because they're *asking for help in other languages than English*, not because they're having problems with UTF-8 on Ubuntu
<Huibert> DARKGuy: ok, btw, what do the ^^ mean (I'm pretty new too irc)
<rambo3> cld2 check permission for init file and see that you outupt something in file , if it doesnt work its not ubuntu error its your error
<DARKGuy> Huibert: it's just a happy face :P ^_^ <- that :P
<LjL> DARKGuy: http://packages.debian.org/oldstable/x11/eterm lists Unicode support though
<Huibert> ok, well I'm off, bye bye
<balsam> Huibert , I tried to uninstall it but then I have to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<sain> and google seems a bit slower on ubuntu than on Microsoft Windows(tm)
<DARKGuy> LjL: How weird oO
<ArrenLex> sain: Yes, it's a well-known fact that running \Linux makes the internet slow down.
<ArrenLex> -\
<prower> sain: You're not a very good troll, are you
<prower> Trolls are supposed to be less obvious
<Commander-Crowe> http://pastebin.ca/267246
<DARKGuy> lol
<Commander-Crowe> I get that error
<sain> prower, i only seek idle conversation
<sain> prower, and the key is not to comment on the trolls
<prower> sain: Good point...it was nice talking to you
<prower> Ignore works just as well, ha
<rapha> HELP!!!
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<kmaynard> ?
<sain> ah, but to announce an ignore is very homosensual
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<rapha> kmaynard: My desktop locks dead whenever I try to log in. I'm using failsafe session now with irssi :(
<Commander-Crowe> ghey
<Bady> Hi
<DARKGuy> Like, this is a help channel, not a gender fight channel :)
<Commander-Crowe> hi
<sain> anyway, most people know that because of the way the 2.6 kernel implements the TCP/IP stack that ubuntu is slower on 9/10 special downloading web tests
<rapha> DARKGuy: then pls help me!
<kmaynard> rapha, delete the .gnome and .gnome2 directories, then try
<DARKGuy> rapha: just ask your question -.-
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 && grep 686 /boot/grub/menu.lst - all I get is ##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro - should I see a real grub entry?
<rapha> DARKGuy: nm kmaynard already answered :] 
<kmaynard> rapha, rm -rf ~/.gnome && rm -rf ~/.gnome2
<DARKGuy> sain: if you know that much, why don't you suggest that to Linus then -.-'
<LjL> sain: to announce an ignore is very... what? not something i want to hear again, i think.
<Commander-Crowe> is it common to post a question and not get an answer?
<rapha> kmaynard: I moved them to /tmp but now I miss my mounted servers :(
<bXi> yo
<ArrenLex> CarlFK: Go look at the file... that line is not part of the bootlist. It's hard to understand what's going on with grep.
<bXi> something went terribly wrong here with kubuntu
<DARKGuy> sain: we're happy with our Ubuntu, if you aren't, then it might be a good idea to stay with your privative software :), end of conversation for me.
<rapha> kmaynard: Can't I just delete that part of them that makes the problems? The problem is just, I can't find that part :(
<LjL> !uuid | Commander-Crowe
<ubotu> Commander-Crowe: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Nutubuntu> I want to convert a .sit file. Have installed mactools but I can't find a way to start "unsit". I feel stupid asking something so simple, but I'm willing to feel stupid for a moment or two if it fixes the problem :)
<LjL> Commander-Crowe: check that the real UUID matches what's in your /etc/fstab
<sain> DARKGuy, linus hates anything to do with the net ... you remember the flame war on kernels way back when ...
<kmaynard> rapha, this wont hurt anything...it's just those 2 directories. ive done thins before
<kmaynard> this
<bXi> has anyone here succesfully upgraded kubuntu64bit to edgy ?
<DARKGuy> sain: And this isn't a good place to start a new one.
<rapha> sain: Linus is a wierd person from time to time and should not be taken too seriously then
<LjL> !offtopic | sain, DARKGuy
<ubotu> sain, DARKGuy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CarlFK> ArrenLex: I looked at the file and didn't see a 686 entry - what else should I be looking for?
<ArrenLex> Nutubuntu: If your question is "what files did the package mactools contain" the answer is run "dpkg -L mactools"
<jrib> kmaynard: he will lose a lot of settings, may be ebst to just rename them
* DARKGuy shrugs, ignores.
<rapha> kmaynard: yes me too. But my network servers are gone after that. You know, the ones I connected to with "Places > Connect to server"
<Nutubuntu> ArrenLex - thanks
<kmaynard> jrib, i've never lost that much if anything
<ArrenLex> Nutubuntu: If your question is "how do I unarchive sit files" my answer is "I have no idea but it probably involves a pagan ritual and virgin sacrifice"
<kmaynard> oh
<orospakr> Hi!  How do I get Canadian Aboriginal syllabics support installed? All I see is Unicode hex code boxes if I look under "Canadian Aboriginal" in Character Map.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sain> how do i get my repository added to the offical, default ones?
<sain> who do i apply to?
<rapha> orospakr: there are aboriginals in _canada_?
<orospakr> rapha, um, yes...
<ArrenLex> rapha: yes? o_O
<IdleOne> Nutubuntu, you should be able to right click and extract
<rapha> sain: mark@shuttleworth.net?!
<Nutubuntu> ArrenLex - thanks - the package contains a utility called "unsit" that seems ideal; however, when I type "unsit" at a terminal, bash tells me it doesn't exist ...
<jrib> sain: a better approach is to work on packages for inclusion into the official ones.  See !motu
<kmaynard> rapha, then rename them or something...but your problem is likely in those dir's
<rapha> orospakr: wow... I always thought they were in Australia only
<ArrenLex> Nutubuntu: what's the path?
<newbuntu> I cant figure out whether im feelin dapper or edgy   <-- linux joke
<sain> rapha, i've been trying to get a hold of him for a while now ... i have a project that $2 mill could really help
<orospakr> rapha, not "aborigines", you goofball :P
<rapha> kmaynard: yes but I was hoping somewhere in here might know where exactly or how to find out
<evgen> hi all
<orospakr> that's a different race.
<Nutubuntu> IdleOne - fileroller tells me that the archive type ".sit" is not supported
<LjL> orospakr: you should find a Unicode fonts that has them, i guess. otherwise, perhaps try typing "apt-cache show texlive-latex-extra | grep Aborig"
<LjL> Ubotu, tell orospakr about fonts | orospakr, see the private message from Ubotu
<rapha> sain: from my experience, it usually takes a couple of days but he always writes back if it doesn't look like SPAM
<LjL> !info texlive-latex-extra | orospakr
<ubotu> texlive-latex-extra: TeX Live: LaTeX supplementary packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2005.dfsg.1-1 (edgy), package size 69939 kB, installed size 100968 kB
<bXi> why do i have the feeling that everybody is ignoring me
<Nutubuntu> ArrenLex - I'm sorry, I don't understand. What's the path to what?
<rapha> orospakr: oh, so "aboriginal" really only is a word for "native"?
<sain> rapha, sadly, everything i do and say looks like SPAM :(
<IdleOne> bXi,  whats the question
<jrib> rapha: are you familiar with a binary search?  rename the folder, see if it works.  Then only rename half of the stuff inside, see if it works, etc
<ArrenLex> Nutubuntu: when you run "dpkg -L mactools | grep unsit" what's the full path of the file it lists?
<newbuntu> has anyone here used direct connect program for p2p ? i cant get it running
<rapha> sain: then you might have a problem of being a "troll" as I've seen them called
<sain> aboriginal == original peoples
<tonyyarusso> orospakr: Hold on, I might have one for you.
<bXi> IdleOne: has anyone here succesfully upgraded kubuntu64bit to edgy ?
<kmaynard> bXi, probably no one having the same problem
<sain> Aborginal == australian indigenous people
<orospakr> rapha, yup.
<newbuntu> ubuntu is a tribal word
<rapha> jrib: wow... divide and conquer, eh? ... well, will do that then.
<IdleOne> bXi,  prolly not in here try asking in #kubuntu
<rapha> orospakr: kay :)
<bXi> kmaynard: might be so but a dunno should be enough
* rapha is off to trying
<newbuntu> im in canada an the native people are also the aboriginal people
<sain> rapha, no, i'm a literal troll, not a "troll"
* Nutubuntu blushes - ArrenLex - thanks again. There *is* no path. I go to investigate the readme further.
<tonyyarusso> orospakr: Yeah, syls.  Comes in sylsest.ttf, sylsroe.ttf, sylsrow.ttf, and sylswst.ttf
<NET||abuse> hmm, i got a wd 160GB drive today from work, it worked fin on the xp machine,, just put it into this machine(Edgy) and it's not picking up.
<newbuntu> i think direct connect is part of emule
<sain> well, i support aboriginal languages and such, but surely their first language is English
<LjL> newbuntu: no
<orospakr> LjL, the texlive-latex-extra provides unicode opentype fonts?
<tonyyarusso> orospakr: I know they work for Ojibway and probably Cree, not sure how complete they are or what the license is.
<orospakr> huh, I didn't think that latex even used truetype
<|CADE|> I wonder... Should I feel morally reprehensible for listening to Dane Cook?
<LjL> orospakr: no, i guess it just provides fonts for TeX
<orospakr> LjL, that's not really helpful...
<newbuntu> do you literally direct connect to an ip?
<orospakr> :(
<tonyyarusso> sain: Not necessarily.
<Commander-Crowe> LjL its a SATA
<LjL> orospakr: then try tonyyarusso's suggestion
<LjL> Commander-Crowe: shouldn't matter i think
<sain> tonyyarusso, yes, not necessarily, but for practical purposes it is almost always true
<tonyyarusso> Depends on the age bracket
<newbuntu> LjL how do you search for files in direct connect?
<sain> tonyyarusso, and level of interaction with the invaders i guess
<LjL> newbuntu, peer to peer systems in general connect an IP address to another IP address "directly". but "Direct Connect" is also the name of a *specific* p2p system
<Commander-Crowe> How do i turn off fsck?
<LjL> newbuntu, depends on the client.
<Commander-Crowe> on boot up
<Commander-Crowe> that'll make more sense
<rance> I have a server with two nics, one for external, one for internal, external interface is configured to obtain its address with dhcp.
<rance> The dhcp server provides a domain-name-server ip for use in /etc/resolv.conf
<newbuntu> I have it installed but it doesnt have "servers" built in and its hard to google anything about the gui
<w3ccv> Commander-Crowe, edit the fstab file
<sain> how does the ubuntu server distro compare to others distros like gentoo or debian?
<orospakr> tonyyarusso, I can't find it... :(
<rance> my question is how do I tell ubuntu to use a different ip than the one provided for the /etc/resolv.conf file
<sain> isn't ubuntu primarily for desktops?
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<newbuntu> DC_gui2 is what its called
<sain> rance, /etc/resolv is for your DNS servers
<sindrum> no there is sever also
<rance> sain: I know it is
<newbuntu> ubuntu is for people who like free working OS
<Nutubuntu> Okay ... Now I'm really puzzled. How do I decompress a Stuffit (.sit) file? The package macutils seems as if it *should* contain a utility called "unsit" that is said to do it; but it apparently only has the readme, not the util itself. I know Google is my friend, but my friend has let me down this time ...
<sain> rance, then just edit that file
<swanberg> just for the record, I apt-get remove xscreensaver-gl and that fixed my problem.
<mixo8114> why can't the server cd have gui
<sain> rance, what's the problem?
<mixo8114> it's annoying
<jrib> mixo8114: you can install any gui you want
<mixo8114> good point
<mixo8114> still annoying
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<Commander-Crowe> I found the problem
<Commander-Crowe> it was in my fstab file
<Commander-Crowe> HAHA
<mixo8114> my friend had some trouble with i
<kunee> hi i have configured a second display as extended desktop with xinerama (intel chipset). works good so far but i'm not able to move the windows fully to the second screen. app. 50 px left on the first one, it is also displaced when maximized. does anyone has an idea?
<mixo8114> it
<Commander-Crowe> ok thanks LjL
<sain> rance, well?
<DARKGuy> kunee: could you please paste your xorg.conf file in http://www.pastebin.cl please ?
<kunee> this page is off
<DARKGuy> !pastebin | kunee
<ubotu> kunee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rance> sain: my problem is that when my external interface gets its IP from the dhcp server it gets a domain-name-server in the dhcp packet, and it rewrites /etc/resolv.conf in response, I want to intercept that /etc/resolv.conf rewrite and fix the ip address
<tonyyarusso> orospakr: http://home.earthlink.net/~tonyyarusso/temp/
<DARKGuy> kunee: that one also works, the one ubotu says
<orospakr> tonyyarusso, I found it on knet.ca. :)
<tonyyarusso> Ok
<CarlFK> does installing  linux-image-686 in edgy just install linux-image-generic ?
<orospakr> ooh, you've extracted them.
<orospakr> that saves me from using wine. :)
<ax> has anyone here setup software raid with ubuntu-server?
<CarlFK> ax - I have.
<sain> rance, you can usually adjust whether the nameserver is changed from the program you connect with
<ax> CarlFK: do you ahve a good howto?
<mc44> CarlFK: it should install generic, yes
<kunee> my xorg..conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35314/
<sain> rance, like for dial-up there is something you can change in the ppp config
<DARKGuy> kunee: lemme check
<shwag> dig mydomain.com   shows me where the ip resolves to, but its not listing the authoritative nameservers. How can I get these ?
<CarlFK> cuz after instlaling nvidia-glx (which installed -386 and made it the default), then unistalling, then installing linux-image-686 - I still have -386 as the default
<sindrum> paste thing is phat...
<sain> shwag, trace?
<rance> so you mean like dhclient.conf or dhcp connection or something like that?
<CarlFK> mc44: thanks - at least I will stop trying that route.  any idea how I get nvidia and 686 at the same time?
<sain> shwag, put +trace on the end
<orospakr> tonyyarusso, thanks! :)
<tonyyarusso> yw
<linuzo> just a quick question I was wondering how to disable powernowd because using powernowd stop doesn't seem to work
<mc44> CarlFK: well, there is no 686, just generic
<newbuntu> Why is it that when I have my ati card attached to the tv I see my desktop on the tv, but when i open xine or vlc (or any movie player) The screen is black on the TV... only if I open the movie in firefox do I see a picture...
<x-r00t-x> !KoolDock.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KoolDock. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-r00t-x> !KoolDock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KoolDock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ax> btw, if i use MAKEDEV to create /dev/md0 it actually puts it in /dev/.static/dev/md0 should i just make a symlink to use that or do i need to do some udev config b.s.?
<linuzo> !powernowd
<sain> rance, what kind of connection do you have? adsl, cable?
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ajopaul_> is there a good replacement for turbo c like editor on linux platform??
<CarlFK> mc44: ok, how do I get generic and nvidia?
<LjL> !kooldock | x-r00t-x
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<mc44> !nvidia | CarlFK
<ubotu> CarlFK: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shwag> sain: +trace doesnt do anything, but +nssearch seems to
<sain> shwag, yeah that was the other one
<sain> :)
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  i got problem with kxdocker . i installed it but showing error
<IdleOne> x-r00t-x, sudo apt-get install kooldock ( it's in the repos )
<newbuntu> I dont mind watching movies with firefox, but there isnt much for controls  : )
<CarlFK> mc44: clicked that, clickde the nvidia link, trying to avoid the "...the X will not work" part
<x-r00t-x> IdleOne,  is it for gnome ?
<DARKGuy> kunee: your xorg.conf is slightly different than mine. Lemme put mine up to explain something
<Nutubuntu> *Is* there a StuffIt expander for Ubuntu?
<LjL> x-r00t-x: kxdocker is broken in Edgy
<kunee> DARKGuy: okay
<sain> Nutubuntu, you love the mac ...
<IdleOne> x-r00t-x,  for kde but will work with gnome
<bashir> hello
<sain> Nutubuntu, what kind of file are you trying to uncompress?
<bashir> i just installed the nxdesktop
<bashir> how can i know if it works
<CarlFK> mc44: have you actualy done it, or are you assuming the help page is correct ?
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312314
<x-r00t-x> :-O
<bashir> one of the packages i instaleld was a client
<bashir> but i cant seem to figure out how to connect
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  how do i remove it ?
<LjL> x-r00t-x: sudo apt-get remove kxdocker
<Nutubuntu> sain, macs are fine for mac-people, and if I were one I'm sure I'd like it, but I'm just trying to uncompress a .sit archive :)
<mc44> CarlFK: I dont have nvidia, so no. What part of the help page is wrong?
<CarlFK> ax - I think the server installer lets you setup raid
<DARKGuy> kunee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35316/
<kunee> DARKGuy: can you join ()myprob to discuss it
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  i got few plugin too
<ax> CarlFK: really? do you know where?
<LjL> x-r00t-x: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kxdocker/+bug/55782
<w3ccv> ajopaul_, great ediors on Linux - vim (vi) emacs and others. guess yoiu want a GUI/SDK though
<DARKGuy> kunee: I'll try
<tonyyarusso> ax: In the partition setup iirc
<tonyyarusso> LVM is there too
<bashir> does anyone know how to use nx?
<ax> tonyyarusso: hmm, i'll have to check that out, thanks
<ax> i hope it is there :)
<sain> Nutubuntu, you may have to write your own
<rance> sain: its an adsl
<Nutubuntu> sain - if the world ends in a cataclysmic bang, you'll know it was my attempt at writing a .sit unstuffer that did it ... I program almost as well as a brick floats :)
<ajopaul_> w3ccv, yup something like that i want to encourage my sister to learn c on linux than on windows, but these editors will scare her i guess..
<morris> anyon eknow whats up with security.ubuntu.com, i get constant timeouts???
<sain> rance, why don't you like the nameserver your ISP is giving you?
<sain> rance, i hope you aren't downloading some kind of wierd porn
<CarlFK> mc44: I think Note:2 is wants me to install linux-restricted-modules-686, which "This package is for upgrades only."
<tonyyarusso> morris: PINGs at 115ms for me
<sain> Nutubuntu, what is in that format that you want?
<rance> sain: no, im setting up a home router with its own dns server in case there ever would be an internet outage my internal stuff would still work
<jinzo> hello
<morris> pings are ok, but trying to install anything is a pain! has been since last night.
<rance> so I have a dns server authoritative for my domain that forwards for everything else
<rance> now on a client this works fine
<bashir> does anyone know how to use the nx client for linux?
<Rprp> Does someone know hwo to burn a .img file on a dvd (its a movie in .img file :/)
<KeenEars> hi room
<rance> but on the server I want it to refer to itself in its /etc/resolv.conf file
<CarlFK> Rprp: kb3
<Rprp> kb3?
<jinzo> k3b *
<rance> hope that helps you figure out what I'm trying to do
<CarlFK> oh yeah - that
<Rprp> ricky@ricky-desktop:~$ k3b
<Rprp> bash: k3b: command not found
<Rprp> ::p
<jinzo> many questions, not so many anwsers i see
<w3ccv> ajmitch, emacs has a C mode - I think it indents and colorizes syntax - maybe more features. once she gets over the initial learning curve of emacs and the shell history it's real easy, never leaving emacs.
<sain> rance, like i say, it's a setting somewhere whether to accept the ISPs nameserver ... i'm not on ubuntu atm so i can't tell you
<jinzo> has anybody builded a .deb packages for ubuntu ?
<Nutubuntu> sain - it is an archive said to contain a set of free fonts from Apple -- kind of like the MS core fonts, but put out by Apple. I work with some designers who (naturally) seem to be macPeople, and the need arose to have one or two of the free fonts their boxen are shipped with
<sain> rance, the setting will be in the program that makes the connection to your isp
<rance> I looked in /etc/network/interfaces but didnt see it that
<w3ccv> ajopaul_,  emacs has a C mode - I think it indents and colorizes syntax - maybe more features. once she gets over the initial learning curve of emacs and the shell history it's real easy, never leaving emacs.
<tonyyarusso> Um, this doesn't look good.
<rance> must be in dhclient someplease
<rance> someplace even
* <[s] plit!n=euneyitm@81.25.79.74>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <er[0] nbcn!n=iefp@81.25.79.74>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <v5h4rkx^888!n=ktyxaclm@200.180.36.122>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <c00oll__!n=cdmwtlwb@81.25.79.74>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <_ash__-!n=bodxu@81.25.79.74>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cool_dude098765!n=jgfxdk@81.25.79.74>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <bugs__!n=mvmedzu@81.25.79.74>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lucky_luciano!n=mwvdznwt@81.25.79.74>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <|`dream`|!n=fisksv@tdev125-9.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <bad--!n=bkoipf@tdev125-9.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dina``!n=afrrqcig@tdev125-9.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <marc3lus|gone!n=egyi@adsl-065-015-206-107.sip.bix.bellsouth.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dj_demon!n=uesgnrx@tdev125-9.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <[r-us] larry77!n=dpkpwevz@81.25.79.74>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cuteguy``!n=whfrmzlb@81.25.79.74>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <[^xcp-bot^] !n=piazyahn@www.jatim.go.id>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ed_rush!n=aryiryrb@spc2-epso1-0-0-cust27.asfd.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <nightsleeper^!n=tiii@spc2-epso1-0-0-cust27.asfd.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <yessy_13!n=zgzn@200.180.36.122>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <s|tecrack!n=vhuscqv@200.180.36.122>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <scooby_gang!n=ddkw@tdev125-9.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <a_tallguy!n=suzmjb@200.180.36.122>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <e[x] tra!n=akzwfuky@adsl-065-015-206-107.sip.bix.bellsouth.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ma|2k!n=wexru@tdev125-9.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <[jade] !n=foof@200.180.36.122>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <[w\o] -nick!n=ecccta@tdev125-9.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <firstknight_!n=tkvsqms@spc2-epso1-0-0-cust27.asfd.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <{jizum}!n=viomi@www.jatim.go.id>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <bar_b_q[afk] !n=xafb@spc2-epso1-0-0-cust27.asfd.broadband.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <[doctor] no!n=oeqitpjq@tdev125-9.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <devil|is|back-no!n=oqrszoir@200.21.245.222>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <euro_x!n=uuulawpv@200.21.245.222>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <kynn-!n=oatnyx@200.21.245.222>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <kermit_la_frog_s!n=ehwgwv@200.21.245.222>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <la_coste!n=tbvk@200.21.245.222>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* <demo`!n=hvgzq@c953226e.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.25.79.74]  by Seveas
* <eran_5!n=mpvsfaev@200.180.36.122>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<ed_rush> UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
<nightsleeper^> UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
-nightsleeper^:#ubuntu- UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
* nightsleeper^ UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  
<firstknight_> UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
-ed_rush:#ubuntu- UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
* ed_rush UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  
<bar_b_q[afk] > UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
-bar_b_q[afk] :#ubuntu- UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
* bar_b_q[afk]  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  
<euro_x> UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
-euro_x:#ubuntu- UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
* euro_x UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<la_coste> UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
-la_coste:#ubuntu- UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
* la_coste UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  
<demo`> UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
<devil|is|back-no> UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
-devil|is|back-no:#ubuntu- UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
* devil|is|back-no UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  
<tonyyarusso> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
-firstknight_:#ubuntu- UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
* firstknight_ UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  
<firstknight_> UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP  UBUNTU = CRAP
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<DARKGuy> holy crap
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by alindeman
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@spc2-epso1-0-0-cust27.asfd.broadband.ntl.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<LjL> <czer323> Anyone have experience with setting up a cyrix mediaGX chip with audio?  I think it's using some xpressaudio crap, which i _THINK_ is using kahlua as the driver.  Anyone?
<LjL> <mario_> Hello. I am trying to dual-boot slackware and Ubuntu. I have Ubuntu on sda and I setup a linux swap and another patition on sdb. I installed slackware on the sdb but it didn't use the linux swap partition, and Grub doesn't recognize that it is there. Any tips?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<LjL> <Rprp> Well, if i burn a img file on a dvd, it works normal when i put the disk in my dvd player? :P
<LjL> !mount
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by LjL
<Rprp> yeah, its a movie in a .img file :/
<CarlFK> LjL: if you do it right :)
<Roconda> aight aight
<Rprp> Roconda: o//
<Rprp> Well, if i burn a img file on a dvd, it works normal when i put the disk in my dvd player? :P
<kunee> DARKGuy: the problem is still there :-S
<DARKGuy> hey, the bot called for help! coolest thing ever xD
<KeenEars> anyone know , is that cool 3d effects on last mandriva is made by KDE3.5.5 or smth else ?
<DARKGuy> kunee: :/ try removing the Screen 0 and 1 in the Device sections ?
<DARKGuy> kunee: then restart X as usual
<kunee> okay
<wimpies> hi all, is there a good IRC for open office ... i need some help with master pages and styles and impres
<JasoNwalruS> hey
<CarlFK> wimpies: if you find it, let me know (but I looked and couldn't find it)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<wimpies> Perhaps any good books ?
<w3ccv> wimpies, how about #users.openoffice.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<wimpies> w3ccv ... thx
<mario_> Hi, does anyone know if I have Ubuntu installed how I can also dual boot slackware?
<w3ccv> wimpies, found it in the chanList
<Jakob2> hi there! Which wireless chipset can be considered best in linux? what i need is wpa encryption and what i want is a fully working linux driver, best fully OSS driver. how is ralink? thanks
<snedar> hi! I'd like to test feisty on another partition (and report bugs and hope to help developing if I can). I'm trying "update-manager -c -d", but I get a gpg error, code 131072. any ideas on how I can fix it?
<w3ccv> mario_, on a different partition, then use grub or lilo to boot
<w3ccv> mario_, I havent
<JasoNwalruS> HELLO
<w3ccv> mario_, I haven't done it, but have booted different versions on RedHat that way, and FC and W2k
<Dheeraj_k> how to unrar winrar file? if it is password protected?
<mc44> !hello | JasoNwalruS
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<mario_> w3ccv, I've created and installed slackware on another partition, and it used the swap partition for ubuntu. I didn't install Lilo. Grub does not see slackware as an available OS though. Thx
<snedar> I also get "warning: could not initiate dbus" when running update-manager, is that a problem?
<Dheeraj_k> how to unrar winrar file? if it is password protected?
<atx_new1> anybody familiar with moving outlook calendar data into kOrganizer?
<w3ccv> mario_, you need to edit the menu.lst file on the partition that grub points to, probably the ubuntu version, use care, make a backup, it seems that grub will use menu.lst*, so be sure to mv the menu.lst~ that emacs makes
<glatzor> snedar: no.
<imme-emosol> I anyone in here familliar with u++ ?
<KeenEars> sorry i missed abn answer (had a sudden hangup =()
<glatzor> snedar: it is an extra feature. update-manager will prevent your computer from suspending during software installation if you use gnome-power-manager
<atx_new1> imme-emosol: not i
<Dheeraj_k> how to unrar rar file? if it is password protected?
<snedar> glatzor: okay, thanks for your explanation!
<mario_> w3ccv, thank you
<MarcN> atx_new1: FWIW  I use evolution to directly manage my calendar on the corporate ms exchange servers.
<KeenEars> p7zip ?
<glatzor> snedar: no problem
<Dheeraj_k> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<KeenEars> so do i need thing like Compiz to get that cool 3d effects ? or it`s a KDE property ?
<atx_new1> MarcN: is there any way you know of that doesn't involve an exchange server?... straight from winxp machine to usb drive to ubuntu machine?
<Dheeraj_k> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<apokryphos> KeenEars: it's a compiz/beryl thing
<Dheeraj_k> how to unrar rar file? if it is password protected?
<Ingmar^> When I run VMWare in fullscreen, my xserver restarts, how can I fix this ?
<Seveas> Dheeraj_k, unrar will ask for the password
<kunee> DARKGuy: thank you so far. when i remove the screen numbers, only the local screen starts
<x-r00t-x> IdleOne, how do i picture on bg ?
<KeenEars> thanx =)
<Dheeraj_k> it is not asking for password :( it is only giving error password protected
<DARKGuy> kunee: I see, give me a sec
<turska> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<KeenEars> but compis need an 3d driver ? or not ?
<Seveas> Dheeraj_k, then you need to install unrar-nonfree
<x-r00t-x> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JasoNwalruS> anyone as school?
<JasoNwalruS> *at?
<x-r00t-x> yes i am :D
<Dheeraj_k> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<KeenEars> i`m at university
<atx_new1> !guidelines
<Dheeraj_k> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<KeenEars> there`s p7zip also
<KeenEars> it can upack rar
<Dheeraj_k> !p7zip
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.42.dfsg.1-2 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 944 kB
<DARKGuy> kunee: what about commenting the MonitorLayout in the Device options? (add a # at the beginning of those)
<rance> does anyone use ubuntu server as a home router?
<RingDonut> Not me
<kunee> DARKGuy: this option is needed by the intel graphics.
<KeenEars> i use deb sarge
<DARKGuy> kunee: ah, sorry then, lemme see :/
<kunee> its a damn problem :D
<kunee> maybe a small thing?
<kunee> what about a modeline?
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  you there due
<kunee> how to arrange ist?
<DARKGuy> kunee: it is xD - try moving the Option "Xinerama" True to the ServerLayout section and remove the ServerFlags one ?
<Bryant214> Hello everyone, i just installed ubuntu for the first time today!
<x-r00t-x> dude(
<x-r00t-x> *
<MarcN> atx_new1: I've never used MS Outlook.  Sorry no help.
<DARKGuy> kunee: modelines are used to set or force screen resolutions and refresh rates :P
<KeenEars> hm, compiz looks small, so do i need those nv drivers for it to work ?
<kunee> okay the resolution is fine, so i guess i dont need it
<atx_new1> MarcN: thanx anyway
<DARKGuy> Bryant214: Welcome to ubuntu :)
<Subhuman> KeenEars, ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Subhuman> more likely to get an answer.
<MarcN> Bryant214: congratulations.  What where you using previously?
<KeenEars> ok
<Rprp> Found Media: DVD-R Sequential (emtpy) Please insert an empty -R ( W) medium into the drive
<Bryant214> I was using windows XP before.
<Bryant214> Thanks for the welcome
<MarcN> Bryant214: welcome to the free.
<Rprp> How vcan  fix that? There is an empty dvd in my dvd-player
<x-r00t-x> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+).
<draco> huhu
<kunee> DARKGuy: nice try but not the solution :D
<kunee> changes nothing
<DARKGuy> kunee: dangit >.<
<Bryant214> MarcN: Its good to be free. I guess my first question would be how to rescue some of my backup files from a secondary harddrive i've got installed. It is NTFS format, and contians some work files and backup files from when i was using windows XP. I can't acess its contents at the moment. It says: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdd1".
<DARKGuy> kunee: Okay, let's try something else... if in ServerLayout, you comment the LFP Screen and DFP screen, and add a new line that says "Screen 0    "DFP Screen"   then restart X, does that turns on the secondary monitor?
<Dheeraj_k> finally i extracted rar file thanx KeenEars, Seveas for help
<maxxism> hey all.   beisdes using terminal and tar  is there any gui based backup apps for ubuntu?
<ski-worklap> hehehehe
<ski-worklap> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf
<ski-worklap> penguin liberation front. love it.
<b1shop> anyone have beagle working with evolution with exchange as backend server?
<MarcN> b1shop: I think I do.  I use exchange as my backend.
<x-r00t-x> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<b1shop> MarcN: does it index your email?  it not grabbing mine
<imme-emosol> troubles installing and de-installing tk707,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35321/
<imme-emosol> Is there anything I have to do now?
<Dheeraj_k> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Dheeraj_k> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<x-r00t-x> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<MarcN> b1shop: unclear.  Some email (like ones I've sent are indexed), but new read mail doesn't appear to be.  Beagle does beat on my cpu indexing stuff right now.
<taavi> has anyone here compiled kernel modules with the ubuntumusique edgy kernel?
<taavi> i'm getting a version magic error
<MarcN> b1shop: could also be that email is found via the thunderbird route too I suppose.  Evo uses exchange backend, thunderbird uses imap to exchange.
<b1shop> MarcN: odd.  i'm running beagle-status in a terminal while i'm working.  only thing it seems to be picking up are webpages.  no email
<craig__> xmms is not available for my architecture.  What else can I use to listen to straming mp3?
<craig__> *streaming
<maxxism> craig__ beep
<maxxism> craig__ beep media player
<Dheeraj_k> taavi: i compiled kernel 5 days back
<Dheeraj_k> but did't get any error
<taavi> okay
<vFROST> hello
<ski-worklap> craig__, go to the closest river, and place your ear very close.
<MarcN> b1shop: beagle is busy with the gaim logs (seems suboptimal)  If I exchange irc chat it calms down.
<ski-worklap> it's not streaming mp3, but it's streaming audio all right! :P
<vFROST> how i can start apache with system start?
<taavi> does anybody know how to fix a version magic error? It's got something to do with gcc versions
<ski-worklap> vFROST, add an init.d script and a link to that from /etc/rcS.d or so
<x-r00t-x> how do i add firestarter at startup ?
<x-r00t-x> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+).
<Dheeraj_k> taavi: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<vFROST> <ski-worklap> which script?
<sinisterguy> hello, i recently installed MPD, but it doesn't seem to be seeing all my files
<taavi> Dheeraj_k: the issue is not in compiling a kernel but compiling modules for a kernel
<MarcN> b1shop: beagle is finding a bunch of my email via thunderbird (via IMAP),
<x-r00t-x> can anyone tell me how do i add firestarter at gnone startup?
<kimmern> Hey! was wondering about a couple of things..I'm kinda new to this..but how do I set VLC to be my default video player..and where can I find new "Window Decorations"?..found some on kde-look, but I don't know which category to dowload fra..native kde 3.x, IceWM, deKorator, etc?
<b1shop> MarcN: yup.  i just created an imap connection with thunderbird and it's indexing everything
<b1shop> MarcN: odd.  i see posts on various sites that say beagle works with evolution and exchange as a connector
<snedar> kimmem: right click a video file and choose Properties. you can choose with which app you want to open it. about the window decorations: do you use ubuntu or kubuntu (ubuntu with kde)?
<snedar> (kimmern I meant)
<MarcN> b1shop: don't see email I've read only with evolution (except email I've sent) which is on the local disk.  Doesn't seem to look at stuff on exchange inbox
<MustangMatt> Anyone have issues with logout/shutdown locking up the machine after upgrade to 6.10?
<MarcN> b1shop: I leave my email on the server.
<x-r00t-x> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<b1shop> MarcN: hm.  i'm on a laptop.. so i do archive a copy locally (still ont he server)
<kimmern> sneda, I use kubuntu..
<MarcN> b1shop: I suppose if you want to.  I just leave stuff there and not pull it to the laptop.
<kimmern> snedar, I use kubuntu..
<LjL> x-r00t-x: i'm here now
<ski-worklap> vFROST, google for init.d + apache
<Nookie> does anyone know where to get ubuntupackage of DCLibC 0.1.1-rc1
<Nookie> !dclibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dclibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snedar> kimmern: I'm not sure, but I guess themes for the native KDE decorator are the safest choice
<nataku> I'm sure you guys have heard this a million times, but I can't access the files I have shared on my ubuntu computer from my windows computer
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  can you tell me how do i add how do i add firestarter at gnone startup?
<[^Twen^] > How do I make server processes (IRC server m.m) start automatically when Ubuntu starts?
<x-r00t-x> how do i add firestarter at gnone startup?*
<LjL> x-r00t-x: no, i use KDE
<x-r00t-x> oh
<nataku> I have samba running and the folder shows up on the windows computer
<nataku> but I get a 'resource not accessible' error
<IdleOne> what codecs do I need to install to view .rm with totem?
<LjL> x-r00t-x: by the way, you realize that you can private message the bot?
<MarcN> b1shop: I've used evolution for years and still my favorite command a few times a day is:            `locate killev`
<gubluntu> ubotu tell idleone about codecs
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  ubotu?
<b1shop> MarcN: lol.  yup
<MethodOne> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beerockxs> hi, is there anyone here using an ATI X1900GT?
<kimmern> snedar, tried a couple of those, but I can only find the source code, which refuse to compile..only get this error at ./configure:configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found..?
<b1shop> MarcN: i found an irc chan dedicated to it from the faq on the website.  checking on it now
<LjL> x-r00t-x: yes, ubotu. type /query Ubotu - and type "bot" there
<Dheeraj_k> why the hell apt slowdown pc during installation?
<kimmern> get that error everytime I try to compile..anyone know anything about that?
<battlesquid> hello, how do i restart the panel?
<x-r00t-x> tnx LjL
<snedar> brb
<MethodOne> battlesquid: killall gnome-panel
<MarcN> kimmern: because you don't have the Qt 3.2 or later development files installed?
<battlesquid> MethodOne, cheers
<MethodOne> in terminal
<battlesquid> not -9 ?
<rootest> hi all!
<kimmern> MarcN, apt-get install ...?? ..
<rootest> Are there an ubuntu 6.10 dvd jigdo?
<rootest> I finded only ubuntu 6.10 cd jigdo
<gubluntu> rootest dvd? not sure.. there is a cd image available for download on the website though
<nette> hey: how can i find the sha1 sum for a file??
<rootest> gubluntu I have an ubuntu 6.06.1 dvd, and I want to make 6.10 dvd iso
<MarcN> kimmern: look at:    apt-cache search qt dev    there are a number of packages.  What are you compiling?  My want to try    sudo apt-get build-dep thatPackage        to get the build tools installed
<rootest> But downloading 4.3 Gb - it's a very lot for me
<Bryant214> I have an NTFS backup drive mounted, but it says i dont have permission to acess it. does anyone know what i can do?
<gubluntu> ubotu tell Bryant214 about ntfs
<rootest> Bryant214 became root
<mc44> !ntfs | Bryant214
<ubotu> Bryant214: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<rootest> $ su
<nataku> I'm sure you guys have heard this a million times, but I can't access the files I have shared on my ubuntu computer from my windows computer
<rootest> Bryant214 or $ sudo
<gubluntu> Bryant214: wwww.ubuntuguide.com has good info for mounting ntfs
<mc44> !ntfs | nataku
<ubotu> nataku: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<x-r00t-x> mc44, can you help me with firestarter?
<LjL> nette: sha1sum filename
<b1shop> MarcN: the official answer is NO.. it does not work @ this time
<nataku> nope... I didn't ask about NTFS...
<mc44> x-r00t-x: I dont use firestarter, sorry
<nataku> never once mentioned it
<x-r00t-x> mc44, do you know who use it ?
<mc44> nataku: sorry, I thought you meant on the same computer
<kimmern> MarcN, I get that error whatever I try to compile..I'll try to search!
<nataku> heh, it's ok mc44
<mc44> !samba | nataku
<ubotu> nataku: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nataku> I'm amazed you can keep track of this channel at all
<MarcN> b1shop: keep thunderbird running somewhere ;-)
<nataku> :P
<mc44> nataku: try samba :)
<beerockxs> hi, is there anyone here using an ATI X1900GT?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MarcN> kimmern: you are missing some development packages needed to compile whatever package you are working with.  If that package has already been put in ubuntu, you can have those development packages installed by doing:           sudo apt-get build-dep somepackage
<LjL> x-r00t-x: "After it is installed, run Applications->System Tools->Firestarter to configure your firewall. The firewall will now start in the background when your computer starts." (from https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/networking.html ) - so it seems it should do it by default
<beerockxs> i'm using a radeon X1900GT with the fglrx driver, and have 2 problems.
<beerockxs> 1) I can't switch to a non-X console after starting X, all I get is a colorfully garbled screen.
<Bryant214> MY NTFS drive was automatically mounted for me upon installing Ubuntu. However i do not have premission to acess it from the file browser. Does anyone know how i might gain permission to view those files?
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  tnx
<beerockxs> 2) I can't resume from suspend-to-ram
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<beerockxs> anyone have any ideas how to fix that?
<battlesquid> im trying to set up netspeed on my desktop. i have restarted the panel as needed, but i'm having a hard completing this step: "install the applet at the same location as the rest of gnome2. (The applet-.server-file has to be located at the same place where all the other .server-files are - usually /GNOME2_PATH/lib/bonobo/servers/)." i used synaptic package manager to install...
<LjL> beerockxs: for suspend to RAM, no idea, except try tinkering around with /etc/default/acpi-support... for question 1, you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and when asked whether you want to use framebuffer switching, change the default answer (if it's Yes, say No, if it's No, say Yes)
<beerockxs> thanks LjL
<LjL> beerockxs: "For those running the fglrx driver, you need uncomment the line in /etc/default/fglrx, so it reads as    FGLRX_ACPI_SWITCH_POWERSTATES=true "  from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto
<beerockxs> LjL: ohh, that's a good tip. thanks again
<battlesquid> basically i'm wondering if i need to make a symlink to the installation somewhere. but i can't figure out where "the rest of gnome2" is i.e. GNOME2_PATH
<zukalk> anyone here familiar with fglrx ?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<beerockxs> LjL: hm, I don't have a /etc/default/fglrx file
<kimmern> MarcN, got it working!, thanks for your help!
<shwag__> I thought I did the exact same thing to set each of these servers up, but somehow one ended up with apache2-mpm-prefork, and the other ended up with apache2-mpm-worker. Any ideas on how that could have happened?
<Jonas_Alves> hello
<LjL> beerockxs: well, those instructions say they're for Dapper, if you're on Edgy it might be different. also, did you install the fglrx driver from the repositories?
<battlesquid> trying a new approach, is anyone here running netspeed on edgy?
<carden> is it my imagination or are the files missing from libwxbase-2.8-0?
<beerockxs> LjL: Yes, per the HOWTO on the wiki
<Jonas_Alves> i'm using Kopete messenger with Ubuntu in Gnome..
<zukalk> LjL (and everyone else): i followed the basic howtos to get fglrx working (Edgy), and everything seems to be working, but fglrxinfo returns OpenGL version string: 1.3.1091 (X4.3.0-8.28.8) -- it's supposed to be version 2.something
<Jonas_Alves> when i click on any link i sent or received it opens on Bluefish Editor :S
<Jahman> qq1 peut m'expliquer pourquoi firefox2 n'est pas dispo sous dapper
<Jahman> avec les depot officiel
<LjL> !fr | Jahman
<ubotu> Jahman: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jahman> LjL: ubotu soory
<Jonas_Alves> someone knows what's going on with my Kopete? o.o
<hajiki> hey guys im tried to upgrade from an alternate cd to edgy but i keep getting this error
<hajiki> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)] /pool/main/t/ttf-arphic-ukai/ttf-arphic-ukai_0.1.20060513-1_all.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<zukalk> Jahman: ils ne changent pas de version des programmes sans changer de version de ubuntu. les seuls updates de firefox que tu auras  faire seront des mises  jour de scurit, mais ce sera tjs firefox1.5
<Jahman> why firefox 2 is not present in official ubuntu depot with dapper?
<Jahman> zukalk: thx
<hajiki> can you help me???
<zukalk> Jahman: tu peux tjs installer ff2 toi-meme
<LjL> english here please
<zukalk> LjL: sorry. problem sovled
<zukalk> lv*
<LjL> Jahman: because Ubuntu releases are feature-frozen
<LjL> Jahman: you only get security updates and fixes to very serious bugs. no new versions of things (except from Backports, but that's limited)
<Jonas_Alves> when i click a website link in my Kopete, it's opened in Bluefish Editor...
<Jonas_Alves> someone know what could i do to open link from Kopete in Firefox?
<Jonas_Alves> Ubuntu Edgy, Gnome
<IdleOne> !ff2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<LjL> hajiki: did you verify the CD beforehand?
<mc44> Jonas_Alves: try setting firefox as the defaul browser in Firefox settings
<malc_> pache
<svip> Why won't rhythmbox play mp3 files? :s
<LjL> Ubotu, tell svip about mpe | svip, see the private message from Ubotu
<svip> Other than the obvious that I need a package.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> c/msg ubotu tell svip about mp3
<Jonas_Alves> svip: did you installed the codecs?
* LjL bangs head
<hajiki> LjL: no, how do i do that???
<LjL> !verify | hajiki
<ubotu> hajiki: To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<svip> Which codecs, Jonas_Alves?
<hajiki> thanks
<LjL> !md5 | hajiki
<ubotu> hajiki: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jonas_Alves> hmm.. i don't know the names...
<Jonas_Alves> did you tried Automatix? it installs the necessary codecs automatically
<Jonas_Alves> svip: www.getautomatix.com
<gnomefreak> Jonas_Alves: dont advise that in here
<gnomefreak> svip: read the link ubotu sent you everything is there
<LjL> !automatix | Jonas_Alves, svip
<ubotu> Jonas_Alves, svip: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<OdiiN> how can i block the installation of a certain package with aptitude or apt-get ?
<gnomefreak> !pinning | OdiiN
<ubotu> OdiiN: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<LjL> OdiiN: if that package is required by another package that you need to install, you don't do that
<hajiki> LjL: so practically ill have to burn another cd, right??
<hajiki> :(
<LjL> hajiki: unless it's something fishier, yes.
<LjL> hajiki: do verify your current CD first to make sure.
<hajiki> damn
<loki505> ok i just upgraded my ubuntu to 6.10 and all well but everytime i open up azureus its open and everting but its doesnt show up the icon my the clock
<hajiki> ok
<loki505> the azureus icon doesnt show up by the clock
<lifepositive> loki505: how did you upgrade from Dapper to 6.10?
<loki505> but its open through cause my torrents r downloading
<OdiiN> ubotu, i only want to block MONSTER applications of kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop, as koffice
<loki505> yea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i only want to block MONSTER applications of kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop, as koffice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<loki505> i just upgraded
<gnomefreak> lifepositive: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<bXi> anyone here ever experienced a broken usplash?
<CarlFK> is there a .deb for the latest nvidia binary? (the one in 'restricted' isn't as current as http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9629.html )
<sindrum> just add notification thing
<gnomefreak> bXi: many people
<LjL> OdiiN: then don't install ubuntu-desktop and/or kubuntu-desktop. and ubotu is a bot.
<loki505> yeah
<loki505> i did
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop | OdiiN
<ubotu> OdiiN: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: I need the 6.10 DVD for that right?
<loki505> the lil blue frog still wont show up
<gnomefreak> lifepositive: no just the net repos enabled
<bXi> gnomefreak: its the first time i'm seeing this out of several installations
<boink> Odiin: the only way to do that is not to give them the root passwd
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: using a modem is tough for me :P
<sindrum> you went throught he settings ... right?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell CarlFK about nvidia9 | CarlFK, see the private message from Ubotu
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: can I upgrade to 6.10 using a modem a few files per day?
<bXi> ubotu: tell me about ati
<gnomefreak> lifepositive: than you will need the alternate cd to do it if you dont want to use the net repos
<gnomefreak> lifepositive: no
<CarlFK> LjL: thanks
<gnomefreak> lifepositive: thats a good way to break things
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: so i will need the CD!  but they wont send it to me for free
<LjL> gnomefreak: why not?
<gnomefreak> nope you have to download and burn it
<gnomefreak> LjL: what?
<LjL> gnomefreak: why can't split it in a couple of days?
<gnomefreak> LjL: few files per day on a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<malc_> how do I completely uninstall apache removing all traces of it from my system (config files etc)
<OdiiN> LjL i want kde with all resources as dcop and without big apps as koffice, kaffeine, etc that i will never use, kde-core did not have all that i want, is that posible?
<gnomefreak> LjL: what package depends on other packages that might not get installed at same time
<LjL> gnomefreak: yeah. well, on an update-manager preferably... although i never used update-manager
<LjL> gnomefreak: hm? don't get you. of course you wouldn't be *installing* the packages, you'd just be *downloading* them
<gnomefreak> its ok to split it just dont shut it down
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: I cant download it using a modem
<lifepositive> LjL: ahh great idea
<gnomefreak> didnt think of that
<gnomefreak> lol
<lifepositive> LjL: so I can download the packages?
<LjL> lifepositive: well, actually, why not? if you can download the files, you can download the CD
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: we just learned something new from LjL :)
<gnomefreak> lifepositive: use bittorrent and you can download the imiage in steps
<lifepositive> LjL: but using a modem will take about 30 days wont it? :)
<gnomefreak> image*
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: how can I do that?
<LjL> lifepositive: i think so. but then downloading the CD shouldn't be any harder... i'd still go with the files, though. "apt-get update", "apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade", and then use update-manager
<gnomefreak> thats safer than trying to do the upgrade way
<CarlFK> LjL: given you know something about nvidia... any idea how to get it to use a 686 kernel?
<gnomefreak> lifepositive: you can pause the download
<mc44> malc_: apt-get --purge remove
<LjL> lifepositive: it probably will, but then downloading the files will take just as long, probably
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: how can I dl using bitorrent?
<malc_> mc44 thanks
<lifepositive> LjL: ok! ill download the image
<LjL> CarlFK: no... but are you sure you want to be using a 686 kernel? ;)
<LjL> !generic | CarlFK
<ubotu> CarlFK: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<lifepositive> LjL: how do I download the image? :)
<LjL> lifepositive: ... with wget?
<gnomefreak> lifepositive: go to the site to get the iso click on the torrent one and douple click the saved file it will open with a torrent client
<gnomefreak> double even
<LjL> lifepositive: but really, *i* would download the files, and let APT check the checksums and all, rather than spend a month downloading a CD image which might turn out to be corrupted
<VigoSandy> Greetings
<lifepositive> LjL: ah yes!  Ill use wget :)
<CarlFK> LjL: problem is the nvidia package ends up installing the 386 specific on on my p4
<lifepositive> LjL: hmm!  so how would i do that?
<LjL> CarlFK: it shouldn't do that. i have it installed (the amaranth one i pointed you to) and i still have my standard generic kernel
<lifepositive> LjL: sorry I dont understand how to do it
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: are you using the 386 kernel atm?
<Raskall> ARGH.. character sets are starting to annoy me. how do I set the default? Suddenly my default charset (in gnome-terminal) is ANSI_X3.4-1989 instead of UTF-8
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: you mean ubuntu.org?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu.com
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: ok
<LjL> lifepositive: i told you - "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade". and then, when it's finished downloading all of it (you can interrupt it whenever you like, however many times as you want) *then* use the standard upgrading process (i.e. update-manager), which shouldn't download much if anything anymore
<LjL> !upgrade | lifepositive
<ubotu> lifepositive: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MonkeeOfEvil> never been to that site before ;)
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: yup - uname -a 2.6.17-10-386
<CarlFK> LjL: Setting up linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 (2.6.17.6-2~amaranth) ...
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: boot to the generic kernel or 686 kernel depending on what ubuntu you are on
<lifepositive> LjL: ok thank you
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: that shouldnt be up any more
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: someone else took over those packages
<LjL> CarlFK: here "Package `linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386' is not installed."
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: im pinging the guy that took them over
<lifepositive> LjL: roughly how much would it come to?  about 500mb?
<Sinistrad> How can I disable screen-blanking in X.org? (it's seems to be using the acpi monitor-turn-off type of blanking)
<LjL> gnomefreak: they're still called ~amaranth though i guess
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: thanks.
<VigoSandy> I am downloading another 6.10 before I wipe this XP off this box, the 30 day warranty expired 2 hours ago :-)
<LjL> lifepositive: i don't really know... well, of course it also depends on which packages you have installed. on a vanilla installation, yeah, i guess something less (not by much) than the size of the Alternate CD, so 500Mb to 600Mb
<lifepositive> LjL: hmm! that will take about 3 months ;) hehe
<lifepositive> LjL: do I really need to upgrade from Dapper?
<CarlFK> LjL: my 386 'problem' started with  http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/virtual/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776  (only 386
<LjL> lifepositive: can't you just get some friend who's got a faster connection to burn a CD for you?
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: boot to the other kernel
<LjL> lifepositive: probably not
<Lam_> cksfv or cfv?
<lifepositive> LjL: yeah ill try!
<LjL> lifepositive: what makes you think you do?
<lifepositive> LjL: security reasons
<LjL> lifepositive: security?
<abarbaccia> hello all - im missing a config.h file in my linux-headers directory - how do i get one?
<lifepositive> LjL: i thought its more secure than Dapper
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: on edgy you should have a generic kernel install it with the generic l-r-m packages if nto already installed
<LjL> lifepositive: wouldn't see why
<lifepositive> LjL: as I use a lot of netbaking and money websites
<lifepositive> LjL: ok
<sanmarcos> !root > sanmarcos
<LjL> CarlFK: well then what if you just try removing the -386 package?
<[^Twen^] > any places I can choose which processes who's gonna start when the computer is starting?
<lifepositive> LjL: ill stay with Dapper then for now
<LjL> lifepositive, Dapper is supported for longer than Edgy, so it'll still be getting security updates when Edgy won't anymore
<LjL> !lts | lifepositive
<ubotu> lifepositive: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<VigoSandy> Will the gpart ute get rid of XP? or do I have to erase the XP Bootloader\fastdetect before the install?
<lifepositive> LjL: and one day my local computer magazines will proably release 6.10
<lifepositive> LjL: ok cheers
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: booting to the oringinal -generic.  the 386 one came when I install nvidia-glx
<lifepositive> LjL: ill stay with dapper for now then!  thanks for your help
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: bootint into generic now (other box)
<Solarion> hahaha
<LjL> lifepositive: if it ain't broke, don't fix it ;)
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: thats fine you will receive some 386 stuff with it but boot to genericv and install them
<Solarion> I just saw all the spam at 13:13.
<Solarion> If Microsoft keeps this up, I can see why Longh^H^H^H^HVista has been so late....  ;)
<lifepositive> LjL: yeah, good advice :)  and Dapper is running great for me atm
<Lam_> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Lam_> how do i generate an md5 checksum file?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: booted -generic: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<lifepositive> LjL: and every day I log in, I type: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  Is that what I shgould be doing?
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: remove it and inistall it again
<Sinistrad> Lam_, the md5sum is probably what you're looking for.
<gnomefreak> install even
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: want me to remove -386 too?
<lifepositive> instead of typing 2 separate commands, can I instead type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<LjL> lifepositive: that's what i do
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: no just remove nvidia-glx and anything that will be removed with it is fine
<lifepositive> LjL: sounds good :)
<LjL> lifepositive: but then if you have the automatic update notifier enabled, you shouldn't need that
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: than just install it again
<lifepositive> LjL: true true
<wizo> anyone knows how i can specify a password to join a wireless network? i can connect to a un protected network fine, but not a protected one even when i use key s:password in plain text
<Lam_> Sinistrad: do you know how to make it create a md5sum file?
<LjL> lifepositive: yes you can, or "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Sinistrad> Lam_, redirect it's output to a file, e.g.: md5sum some_file > some_file.md5
<lifepositive> LjL: ahh great, ty
<Lam_> Sinistrad: ok thanks
<capiCrimm> Anyone know how I can get support.o?
<LjL> lifepositive: or open up your ~/.bashrc , and add     alias upgrade="sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade; sudo aptitude search ~N" ;-)
<IdleOne> how do I remove more then one package at a time?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell lifepositive about aptitude | lifepositive, see the private message from Ubotu
<Lam_> Sinistrad: do you know if md5sum can recursively enter directories and checksum those files as well?
<LjL> lifepositive: since you're on Dapper, you might find aptitude handy over apt-get (Edgy has that feature built in right in apt-get)
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: sudo apt-get remove package package package
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, thanks I knew you would answer :)
<lifepositive> LjL: whats the difference between apt-get -u dist-upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: removed and installed.  what next? (guessing restart gdm ?)
<LjL> Lam_: find | xargs md5sum
<lamego> Lam_, you can that with find
<lifepositive> LjL: ok thankls
<LjL> Lam_: or something ;)
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: make sure the driver is nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lam_> LjL, lamego: thanks :)
<lamego> find dir -type f -exec md5sum {} \;
<LjL> lifepositive: man apt-get ;)
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: also make sure it installed l-r-m package for -generic
<lifepositive> LjL: :)
<capiCrimm> Anyone even know what support.o is for?
<lifepositive> LjL: so cant apt-get remove things as well as aptitude can?
<lamego> capiCrimm, an .object file to be linked with something :)
<gnomefreak> an object file
<kimmern> Anyone here using icewm on kubuntu? maybe a stupid question, but how do i change the default theme? there isn't any gui to do it on..as far as I found..
<LjL> Lam_: lamego's sounds much better. my xargs command would have required a -print0 option to find, and also an -n 1 (or somethign) option to xargs
<lamego> it would not require -print, but yest it would require xargs -n1 :)
<capiCrimm> lamego, I know that. I mean, why would someone link it? It's purpose. It seems to come with the kernel so I'm assuiming it's somewhat essential.
<Lam_> ok thanks a lot :)
<gnomefreak> brb
<LjL> lifepositive: it can remove things just fine, but it won't remove the *dependencies* of those things
<lamego> capiCrimm, it coul just be a temporary object file required for the kernel build
<mc44> capiCrimm: binary only drivers are linked at boot time for GPL reasons, as an example
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: what if it didn't install l-r-m-generic ? (which it won't, cuz it isn't listed on http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/virtual/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776 )
<IdleOne> LjL,  so I should use aptitude to also remove dependencies?
<LjL> lifepositive: you see... when you install most programs, you'll see apt-get (or aptitude, or whatever) telling you "ok, i'll install X, but note that X also requires Y and Z, so i'll install those too". that's fine, and it's handy... but if you decide to remove X later, Y and Z won't be removed (hey, they might still be used by other packages after all)
<capiCrimm> hrm, well I'm trying to compile some OpenGL code and the makefile dying on ld -lsupport...
<LjL> lifepositive: with aptitude, or Edgy's apt-get, Y and Z *will* be removed, *after* checking that no other package requires them
<maggotin> I installed ATI drivers using the beryl project tutorial, and now things are going slow and when I do fglrxinfo i get guille@guille:~$ fglrxinfo
<maggotin> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<maggotin> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<maggotin> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<maggotin> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<lamego> capiCrimm, that should be libsupport*.so or libsupport.la
<maggotin> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1))
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Ubotu, tell maggotin about paste | maggotin, see the private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<maggotin> sorry :/
<Sinistrad> Lam_, find /directory/ -print0 | xargs -null md5sum
<ski-worklap> what's the point of the unfree and presumably annoying to set up video card drivers?
<^Ocean^> Does the Weather Dockapp no longer work?
<LjL> IdleOne: only if you used aptitude to install the stuff in the first place. aptitude has its internal database of dependencies that were installed automatically -- it doesn't know anything about those installed by apt-get, so won't help with them
<ski-worklap> do people really play quake on linux?
<lamego> ski-worklap, yes they do
<Lam_> lamego: find dir -type f -exec md5sum {} \; > checksum.md5   would that work?
<LjL> !offtopic | ski-worklap
<ubotu> ski-worklap: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sinistrad> Lam_,  and redirect that output to create a file, just the same.
<lamego> Lam_, yes it would
<IdleOne> LjL, ok thanks.
<ski-worklap> LjL, piss off, that's not offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<capiCrimm> lamego, not following. I don't see any libsupport package.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<maggotin>  installed ATI drivers using the beryl project tutorial, and now things are going slow and when I do fglrxinfo i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35327/
<ski-worklap> that was unnecesssry
<LjL> ski-worklap: that's offtopic *and* trolling. stop.
<mc44> !ohmy | ski-worklap
<ubotu> ski-worklap: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lamego> capiCrimm, -l indicates a library name... usually lib*.so or lib*.a
<Lam_> lamego, LjL, Sinistrad:  thanks a lot for the help :)
<xst> I'm about to by a new mouse and am considering a Logitech VX which should be extremely configurable. But this configuration stuff is done from software that is only available on Windows - I guess. Does anyone have any linux/ubuntu experiences with this mouse (or could you recommend another one that works well?)
<maggotin> instead of getting my  videocard name and model
<CarlFK> ski-worklap: be nice.
<ski-worklap> how on earth is talking about binary video drivers offtopic?
<LjL> ski-worklap: "Official Ubuntu Support Channel". you ask support questions. period. no trolling.
<^Ocean^> Does the Weather Dockapp no longer work?
<Cald> hello
<maggotin> so, can anybody help me?
<ski-worklap> ljl - i think you misinterpreted what i said. the wikipedia "assume good faith" adage comes to mind
<Cald> does someone know how can i limit bandwidth, or set priority to bandwidth, per user in the system plz ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ski-worklap about openweek | ski-worklap, see the private message from Ubotu
<lamego> maggotin, forget beryl , first just setup your ATI driver, help.ubuntu.com
<LjL> ski-worklap: read the Ask Mark transcript if you want to know more about what you asked. and if you want to discuss it, #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> LjL,  few months back someone told me about a way to create shortcuts for the comand line : sudo apt-get install = sudo agi and so on. how do i do that ?
<LjL> IdleOne: "help alias"
<IdleOne> Thank you again
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: are you using ubuntu repos to grab nvidia or amaranths repo?
<LjL> IdleOne: i used to have       alias upgrade="sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade; sudo aptitude search ~N"
<LjL> IdleOne: you need to put that in your .bashrc to make it stick
<gnomefreak> LjL: search ~N?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: both.  the 386 problem came before i used amaranths
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: it will grab it from amatanths repo as it is the newer versions if you are using the 9xxx drivers you need his l-r-m-c and l-r-m-generic
<LjL> gnomefreak: shows new packages (i.e. packages that were not there / had a different version since the last time you typed "sudo aptitude forget-new").   though the "sudo" there is completely gratuitous admittedly (idleOne, note this)
<Cald> no idea for bandwidth control ?
<AnN0nx> how do i install tcl8.4 and ALL of its dependencys ?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: and given what I see on http://packages.ubuntu.com I can kinda see why installing nvida-glx will pull in 386, wich i am gussing is a bug (but am a bitt to mess up to be sure)
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: not a bug you still have the 386 kernel
<capiCrimm> do'h. support.a way included in a subfolder, had to compile it first.
<gnomefreak> ah ty ljl i might add htat
<ZeZu> for 6.10 is the "Desktop CD" the same as in the prev. version, IE a Live CD ?  I had many problems with it, and i'd like to get the proper cd to install from, with X and no Live CD support
<lifepositive> LjL: ok thanks for telling me about aptitude. appreciate it
<carden> ok so has anyone tried to install libwxbase2.8? it seems to me it is missing the libraries
<cafuego_> ZeZu: That would be the 'alternate'
<Tallomori> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> ZeZu: desktop cd = installable live cd
<ZeZu> ok
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: you don't think downgrading my kernel is a bug?
<lifepositive> LjL: so when using apt-get, what happens to those *dependencies*?  they just sit around on the HD wasting space?
<maggotin> I followed the same method that help.ubuntu.com says when installing ati drivers, and I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35327/
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: 386 is not a downgrade from generic
<neeru> can anyone help me set my widescreen resolution properly so it works under beryl
<gnomefreak> 2 differnet kernels same versions
<jdfellow> i am having an intermittent sound problem can you help? yes i have been to the sound faq
<^Ocean^> Does the Weather Dockapp no longer work? I mean it runs it just hasnt gotten me the temprature for a few weeks now
<ozoneco> Dec  4 14:58:27 xp1600 kernel: [17330939.608000]  Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:a0:cc:35:c2:18:00:0b:db:1e:05:07:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.104 DST=192.168.1.200 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=36785 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=21767 DPT=22 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: -generic is a mix of 486 586 686 k7 and 64bit
<neeru> ive edited my xorg and when i select 1440x900 in screen res, the screen chops itself up into random paices and goes everywhere
<ozoneco> what is stopping me?
<neeru> can any1 help please
<LjL> lifepositive: yes
<cafuego_> ozoneco: th'a your firewall intercepting an ssh packet.
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: why is there -generic if -386 is not a downgrade ?
<boink> !tell neeru about ask
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: 386 == processor like p1
<lifepositive> LjL: so can I type this every day instead from now on then: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitud dist-upgrade ?
<jdfellow> sound question can you help?
<LjL> lifepositive: packages such as "deborphan" or "debfoster" can help you a bit with finding them and getting rid of them, but you have to spend time on that. (in particular, debfoster can be sort of dangerous if you're not sure what you're doing)
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: the 386 == 386mhz or less processor
<neeru> boink i dont understand
<^Ocean^> uhh
<lifepositive> LjL: yeah I understand
<^Ocean^> a 386 runs at like 15mhz max
<gnomefreak> AnN0nx: use synaptic i cant remember the full name of it
<LjL> lifepositive: well, it doesn't really matter that much with updates... it matters when you install new packages. but yeah, i used to use aptitude for upgrades as well
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: right.  so the 386 kernel is a downgrade from generic, right?  (trying to figure out why you would say "386 is not a downgrade from generic" )
<the_Grinch> is there a command I can run from a terminal window to allow me to log someone off?  somehow my account is logged in twice on my computer...
<^Ocean^> i rember when a 486 ran at 66mhz and it was like HOLY
<AnN0nx> <gnomefreak> its my shel  i need to use the terminal
* zylche moans :(
<jdfellow> quit
<lifepositive> LjL: from now on I will type: sudo aptitude install ....
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: not a downgrade a downgrade would be 2.6.17-5 comparded to 2.6.17-6
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: and as far as I know, linux never run on a 286
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lifepositive> LjL: sounds good
<Seveas> CarlFK, wasn't there a port once?
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: a 286 would run the 386 kernel
<Seveas> gnomefreak, it can't....
<zylche> Can someone help me fix my sound drivers?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: why not?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, linux needs an MMU, 286 hasn't got one
<CarlFK> Seveas: not that I am aware of.  needs 4 meg of ram or somehting, which a 286 can never do (right?)
<ozoneco> thanks cafuego
<^Ocean^> zylche, whats wrong with it ?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: server cant run on 286?
<zylche> It's not working? :P
<^Ocean^> lol
<Seveas> gnomefreak, the kernel can't run on it
<gnomefreak> ah
<^Ocean^> zylche: need some more details than that...
<Seveas> and was never designed to be able to run on less than 386
<zylche> fire commands away :P
<VigoSandy> The_Grinch: Shut Down, Switch user, Log off, switch user, log on
<lifepositive> LjL: but aptitude wont help me now with stuff I already installed using apt-get will it?
<^Ocean^> zylche: okay first of all
<LjL> lifepositive: no it won't. stuff like deborphan is the only option
* gnomefreak never tried on anything below 400
<^Ocean^> zylche: do you get any errors when tryin to play a sound file ?  And if so what errors do you get ?
<LjL> lifepositive: well, short of manually going through all packages
<zylche> no errors, sound just doesn't play, volume is max and nothing is muted
<zylche> ..and speakers /are/ on :P
<lifepositive> LjL: ok
<^Ocean^> zylche: okay try this echo test < /dev/dsp
<lifepositive> LjL: wish I had have known about aptitude months ago :)
<zylche> ..that only echo'ed test. .. hm..
<^Ocean^> err
<^Ocean^> try this
<^Ocean^> echo test > /dev/dsp
<zylche> that could overwrite it..
<sysrage> cat /dev/mouse > /dev/dsp
<gnomefreak> AnN0nx: you are done pming me now please ask in the channel flooding my pm will not help you get helped at all
<^Ocean^> zylche, no it dont
<gnomefreak> AnN0nx: hint sudo apt-get -f install
<LjL> lifepositive: well, deborphan (that's the package, the command you probably want to run is "orphaner") will be handy though, i think. it only looks for unused *libraries*, so there's not too much danger of removing packages that you actually want. it will miss some, on the other hand, but
<^Ocean^> zylche, that will tell me if u have ur permissions set right for ur sound card :)
<LjL> sysrage: nice one
<Stormx2> Yo all. How do I change my default mixer to OSS?
<sysrage> ljl: it's fun :)
<mc44> LjL: apt-get now has magic auto dep remove capabilities
<zylche> Would you believe nothing came out
<lifepositive> LjL: ok cheers
<^Ocean^> zylche, yup thats okay...
<^Ocean^> zylche, okay just humor me....  type sudo xmms
<LjL> mc44: in Edgy. we were talking about Dapper
<Stormx2> I remember being able to do it in Breezy
<malt> anyone know how much memory the D-Link DGL-4300 has?
<Stormx2> but I can't remember....
<lifepositive> mc44: im using Dapper only
<Stormx2> malt: Google?
<malt> i tryed
<zylche> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libindustrial.so", <-- startup error
<gnomefreak> just make sure you know what your removeing when using aptitude
<mc44> LjL: ah, sorry
<Lefungus> hello, Does anyone know how to boot ubuntu live cd from an external usb cdrom ?
<^Ocean^> zylche, hmm thats odd lol... okay try this sudo mpg123 afile :)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Lefungus about boot | Lefungus, see the private message from Ubotu
<lifepositive> LjL: when I run orphaner, it only shows 3 gstreamer files to be removed :P
<zylche> mpg123 isn't installed ;)
<Lefungus> it's not working for me, while I know I can boot from it since it did work with windows install cd
<LjL> hmm sorry Lefungus, gave you the wrong factoid. one second
<Anonymous2> al91toyo@hotmail.com HOT GIRL WHO DOES STRIPS FOR FREE ON CAM ( MSN!)
<Anonymous2> al91toyo@hotmail.com HOT GIRL WHO DOES STRIPS FOR FREE ON CAM ( MSN!)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Anonymous2> al91toyo@hotmail.com HOT GIRL WHO DOES STRIPS FOR FREE ON CAM ( MSN!)
<^Ocean^> zylche, then sudo apt-get install mpg123 :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4356c426.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
<zylche> fark off spambot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Lefungus> (from the external usb cdrom)
<Cald> does someone know how can i limit bandwidth, or set priority to bandwidth, per user in the system plz ?
<VigoSandy> Lefungus: Is external set as slave?
<LjL> Lefungus, if your BIOS doesn't support that, i guess you just can't do it. but the page i gave you (the second one, the first was wrong) gives you other possible methods for booting the CD, like using a floppy disk or a USB key
<Lefungus> it's an usb drive, I don't think it has such thing as slave/master
<zch_> hi, can someone tell me the sources.list entry for http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ubuntu/edgy/i386/ ?
<Lefungus> the box is enclosed anyway, no way to pop it open and check
<VigoSandy> Was worth a try
<lifepositive> LjL: when I run deborphan it shows 3 files.. gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad. Am I safe to remove these?
<Lefungus> I'll try the usb key boot option, it should work
<zylche> 3 lines, message it?
<Lefungus> thanks for the links
<LjL> !oofix | zch_
<ubotu> zch_: If your OpenOffice.org is showing very serious bugs (such as extremely frequent crashes), you might try the packages mentioned at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/022037.html  -  these are experimental, so do NOT try if OpenOffice.org is working well for you.
<limpbizcuit> hello
<^Ocean^> zylche, did u get mpg123 installed ?
<LjL> lifepositive: those give you MP3 in Gnome if i'm not mistaken, so probably not
<zylche> of coruse
<zylche> *course
<^Ocean^> okay now try sudo mpg123 afile.mp3
<lifepositive> LjL: ok ty
<zylche> I did, and got an error output..
<^Ocean^> whats the error day :)
<^Ocean^> er say
<gnomefreak> zch_: what version of ubuntu?
<lifepositive> LjL: seeing it only shows those 3 files, seems my system is rather clean then :)
<zylche> 3 lines, message it?
<^Ocean^> sure
<gnomefreak> zch_: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs edgy main universe
<gnomefreak> zch_: thats for edgy there isnt any for dapper iirc
<LjL> gnomefreak: what's that repository out of curiosity?
<limpbizcuit> hello
<LjL> !hello | limpbizcuit
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<gnomefreak> LjL: its pittis debuging repo it holds debug packages for alot of packages that dont normally have them
<mc44> hmm, probably not the best greeting ;)
<limpbizcuit> moin
<limpbizcuit> der srekenze deutch?
<mc44> gnomefreak: for use with apport backtraces?
<gnomefreak> !de | limpbizcuit
<LjL> gnomefreak: oh, debug. i knew of the repo zch_ asked about because it's got a proposed OOo fix in there
<ubotu> limpbizcuit: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<limpbizcuit> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> mc44: no for use of manual debugging
<gnomefreak> mc44: those packages have the symbols needed to debug an app
<gnomefreak> give me a sec
<dsquare> hey could anyone plz tell me how to make a partition to install windows on from dapper drake please??
<gnomefreak> LjL: mc44 deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs edgy main universe
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> LjL: mc44 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<bmc> anyone willing to help me out real quick
<itsmabus> nobody able to read your mind ;)
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IdleOne> !anyone
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dsquare about gparted | dsquare, see the private message from Ubotu
<limpbizcuit> ubuntu pchcic freinds hotline
<A_24> Heh, the quakenet physics channel needs that message quite badly.
<limpbizcuit> how may i help you
<dsquare> ljl THANSK!!!!!
<bmc> im an extreme noob to linux and i want to know how i go about installing something from an archive
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<lifepositive> bmc: join the club ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<A_24> "*PersonX has joined #physics" "Hi! Can I ask a question?" *silence*
<jrib> bmc: are you familiar with synaptic?
<lifepositive> bmc: have you loaded Synaptic?
<gnomefreak> good call LjL :)
<bmc> the package manager?
<jrib> bmc: yes
<gnomefreak> !synaptic | bmc
<ubotu> bmc: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lifepositive> bmc: system/adminstatration
<bmc> i know what it is, i havnt used it yet
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: thats a lot easier than explaining :)
<RomanK> Hi all! I've got a problem with webdav+ical. Two clients using the same file, both changing it, only the last change takes effect...
<LjL> !software | bmc
<ubotu> bmc: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages and !Equivalents
<lifepositive> bmc: why havent you used it?
<jrib> bmc: that is the preferred way to install things.  You will want to learn how to add universe and multiverse repositories as well
<RomanK> anyone any experience in this thing? or anyone who can tell me if caldav really solves the problem?
* gnomefreak brb goes for smoke while i break apt again
<bmc> well i have downloaded the tar.gz for a xfire plugin for gaim, im just not sure about how to install it at all
<lordmaynoth2> can anyone help me make another parition visable in "Computer"
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: what filesystem?
<lordmaynoth2> ext3
<lordmaynoth2> i think
<lordmaynoth2> i made a backup partition
<lordmaynoth2> when I installed edgy
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: is this a one time thing or you want it to always get mounted?
<VigoSandy> bmc:Its like a updater thing, or if you see something you like, look it up, or try it out. Its pretty straightforward,,,<<<<tuxically challenged, I blame windoze
<lordmaynoth2> I want it to always be mounted
<lordmaynoth2> (thanks jrib for the help)
<jrib> !fstab | lordmaynoth2
<ubotu> lordmaynoth2: The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: let me know if the syntax isn't clear
<lordmaynoth2> im a n00b
<lordmaynoth2> hehe
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: ok, do you know how to edit /etc/fstab with super user privileges?
<limpbizcuit> i am having problems installing automatix
<VigoSandy> I hope this ISO will destroy both partitions of XP.
<jrib> !automatix | VigoSandy
<limpbizcuit> can anyone help me?
<ubotu> VigoSandy: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jrib> erm
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: ^
* jrib gives up
<mc44> jrib: 3rd time luck?
<mc44> y
<jrib> heh I'm on a mac where dark blue on black looks indistinguishable, sorry D:
<limpbizcuit> it breaks systems?
<VigoSandy> I dont use automatix, just downloaded a fresh ISO of Ubuntu cause mine was corrupt.
<mc44> VigoSandy: he ment to say that to someone else
<dan14> does anyone know of a good howto for installing extensions in firefox? i keep getting an error like "cant install file at file://home/***"
<mc44> limpbizcuit: yes, some systems
<lordmaynoth2> i dont see  my partition in there
<limpbizcuit> ok thanks
<bmc> i really have absolutely no idea what im doing, i downloaded the archive for an xfire plugin for gaim, how do i go about installing it, i know im supposted to use the package manager but i have no idea how it works
<valtasar> Hi how can i know the path from an aplication?
<mc44> lordmaynoth2: you may have to add it yourself
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: right, you want to add it to fstab.  What partition is it?  /dev/*?
<VigoSandy> My puppy dawg played with my only CD I had, nice dog, but likes shiny things.
<KenSentMe> limpbizcuit: automatix isn't supported here
<lordmaynoth2> im not sure
<lordmaynoth2> how do i check
<dan14> does anyone know of a good howto for installing extensions in firefox? i keep getting an error like "cant install file at file://home/***"
<limpbizcuit> oh i didnt know that soory for any inconvience
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: try 'sudo fdisk -l' to get a list
<lordmaynoth2> isn't there an automagic way to config paritions
<jrib> !diskmounter | lordmaynoth2
<ubotu> lordmaynoth2: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<limpbizcuit> i was following a ubuntu wiki
<josorio> hola
<jrib> limpbizcuit: can you give us a link?
<LjL> dan14: it should work smoothly. i'm guessing that, for some reason, some permissions aren't set correctly in your firefox directory... perhaps try "chown -R yourusername:yourusername ~/.firefox"
<Tachoh> my mic capture is turned on, mic boost is on, the mic is selected for recording, if i turn up the volume on the mic i can hear myself talk, i have the right permissions to access the sound devices, the correct modules are loaded. audacity is pointing to /dev/dsp as the recording device. any idea why i cannot record sound?
<limpbizcuit> sure let me look it up
<limpbizcuit> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<jrib> limpbizcuit: also, just let us know what you were trying to do with automatix and we can help you with that too
<LjL> limpbizcuit: that's not the Ubuntu wiki
<Tachoh> tried with mic 1 and mic2 in alsamixer, recording volume is turned up in audacity
<LjL> Ubotu, tell limpbizcuit about repositories | limpbizcuit, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> limpbizcuit: this is the Ubuntu wiki
<limpbizcuit> ok
<lordmaynoth2> oh
<lordmaynoth2> thanks but that script said it was for windows partitions only
<lordmaynoth2> :(
<LjL> limpbizcuit: http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com are the supported places to look at
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: it does ext3 as well I believe
<lordmaynoth2> ok its /dev/hda3   (ext3)
<A_24> Which file do I need to edit to adjust the time it takes for a connection to the net to time out?
<limpbizcuit> ok so the other stuff is just stuff that random people put together?
<VigoSandy> Now, do I have to format both partitions and is that doable with gpart?
<dsquare> how do i get root please because i tried to run gparted and it says Root privileges are required for running GParted Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it.
<limpbizcuit> unoficial
<lordmaynoth2> how do I add /dev/hda3 to the fstab
<lordmaynoth2> sorry I am so stupid
<Tachoh> my mic capture is turned on, mic boost is on, the mic is selected for recording, if i turn up the volume on the mic i can hear myself talk, i have the right permissions to access the sound devices, the correct modules are loaded. audacity is pointing to /dev/dsp as the recording device. any idea why i cannot record sound?
<ianni> fd
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: ok, first step is you have to create a mount point.  So:   sudo mkdir /media/hda3        or whatever name you want
<budluva_> disasm, are you running from terminal?
<bmc> which one should i download and how can i install this gaim plugin? https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=141362&package_id=155388
<budluva_> dsquare, are you running from terminal? (GParted
<lordmaynoth2> sudo mkdir /media/hda3  then a name for it
<LjL> limpbizcuit: precisely. well, the Ubuntu wiki is also community-created, but it's got some supervision from Ubuntu members
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: no, hda3 was the example name
<lordmaynoth2> oh
<lordmaynoth2> okies
<dsquare> budluva yes i tried to run it from terminal i just typed "gparted" and that message popped up in gnome
<lordmaynoth2> how does it know to mount hda3 tho
<LjL> limpbizcuit: in particular, what's at http://help.ubuntu.com/community is community mantained, while http://help.ubuntu.com itself is the official Ubuntu guide
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: we will tell it in fstab
<bur[n] er> anyone know if something like this http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=AU-100-UPC&AID=10440852&CJPID=1798476&cm_ven=CJ&cm_pla=1798476&cm_ite=REDIRECT-ProductSpecific_Text_9-11-2006&cm_cat=1635414 will work in ubuntu?
<budluva_> dsquare, ok, then type: sudo gparted
<lordmaynoth2> oooh
<lordmaynoth2> okies
<lordmaynoth2> sry
<budluva_> dsquare, and enter your password
<limpbizcuit> ok
<dsquare> budluva, thank you.
<Sleft> hello, I've got problems booting windows with grub
<bXi> is the standard firefox theme in edgy available for download?
<budluva_> dsquare, np
<lordmaynoth2> ok
<lordmaynoth2> I did the mkdir
<jerp> in apt-get, what happens with the option:    dselect-upgrade
<mc44> Sleft: what is the problem?
<lordmaynoth2> and have fstab open with sudo gedit
<Sleft> when I try too boot windows grub shows the commands it does and nothing happens
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: this is the line to add: /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 ext3 defaults 0 2
<lordmaynoth2> i used the word Backup instead of hda3
<lordmaynoth2> so should it read
<opteek> has anyone gotten easyubuntu to work with edgy?
<lordmaynoth2> /dev/hda3 /media/Backup ext3 defaults 0 2
<lordmaynoth2> ?
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: yes, perfect.  Good catch
<lordmaynoth2> does it need a # in front of it like the others
<opteek> no
<opteek> thats a comment out
<LjL> opteek: you could try asking in #easyubuntu
<limpbizcuit> i just did a fresh reinstall of breezy
<dsquare> when u run gparted using sudo gparted, it doesn't ask me for a password. then it starts, but almost all features are greyed out (inactive) do i need to unmount something?
<limpbizcuit> and not sure to upgrade to dapper over internet
<limpbizcuit> because when i did before the application menus were messed up
<jrib> !upgrade | limpbizcuit
<ubotu> limpbizcuit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lordmaynoth2> is there a comma after defaults
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: no
<lordmaynoth2> kk
<lordmaynoth2> does the line below it need "0     0"
<lordmaynoth2> like the line above
<hercul> test one two
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: no, that is probably just wrapping done by your text editor and is actually the same line
<lordmaynoth2> ooh
<lordmaynoth2> okies
<lordmaynoth2> thank you
<lordmaynoth2> ok I saved it
<lordmaynoth2> what do i do now
<lordmaynoth2> ?
<LjL> !enter | lordmaynoth2
<ubotu> lordmaynoth2: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: try not to use enter so much :)  Run 'sudo mount -a'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<lordmaynoth2> sry
<bXi> is it possible to use a firefox 1.5 plugin in firefox 2?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b tuxtux!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tuxtux!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* jerp tries the net for the answer
<xavice> Heya, I have completely NO sound. I had sound two days ago. Can anyone help me?
<eilker> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<lordmaynoth2> it says wrong fs, bad option, bad superblock
<opteek> are your speakers on?
<xavice> Yes, they are on.
<xavice> They're plugged in.
<lordmaynoth2> missing codepage or other error
<xavice> It works on Windows, the sound.
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: pastebin 'sudo fdsik -l && cat /etc/fstab'
<jrib> !pastebin | lordmaynoth2
<ubotu> lordmaynoth2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: except I madea  typo, it should be "fdisk" not "fdsik"
<Stormx2> Hey. having issues with recording sounds using recordmydesktop. Any help much appreciated! Problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1845107&posted=1#post1845107 Thanks again
<secleinteer> hi, i'm trying to compile gaim2.0beta5 and i'm getting the error "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" from the configure script
<secleinteer> does anyone know which package i need to install to resolve this dependency?
<jrib> secleinteer: 'sudo apt-get build-dep gaim'
<secleinteer> k
<secleinteer> thanks
<lordmaynoth2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35333/
<secleinteer> jrib: do i need to remove gaim 1.5.0 first?
<jrib> secleinteer: apt-cache search lib xml perl parse  will turn up the package you need, but that command should give it to you as well as other stuff to compile gaim
<jrib> secleinteer: you should imo, but not really necessary
<secleinteer> ok
<secleinteer> thx
<lordmaynoth2> sorry for all the trouble
<Stormx2> lordmaynoth2: What is the issue
<lordmaynoth2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35333/   I am having trouble permanently mounting an ext3 partition
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: did you change line 23?
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: on my system, line 23 reads /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<dsquare> how can i make my one hard drive not busy so i can partition it? do i need to boot ubuntu from the live cd to do that?
<jdhore> how do i drop completely out of X?
<secleinteer> jdhore - ctrl-alt-f2
<lordmaynoth2> I dont think I did
<jdhore> ty
<mc44> dsquare: you want to make an extra partion so you can install?
<dsquare> mc44 thats right so i can install a diff OS
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: comment the last line that you just added and try 'sudo mount -a'.  Does it still complain?
<mc44> dsquare: ubuntu? Because if so, you can create partitions in the Live CD installer
<umista> dsquare, whts on ur busy hard drive?
<dsquare> mc44no windows. umista, piles of media mainly.
<mc44> dsquare: the windows installer will also let you create partitions
<mc44> dsquare: but if you want to do it in ubuntu, you can use gparted
<mariano> is there an ubuntu developer irc channel?
<dsquare> i tried gparted but it is all deactivated and when i try to unmount my drive it says it cantt because its active
<mc44> mariano: #ubuntu-devel
<mariano> thanks
<eltese> hey
<jdhoreotg> well...i got into terminal...now i can't get back into X
<BackPacker> dsquare: there's a gparted CD you can download
<mc44> dsquare: you can run gparted from the live CD
<eltese> how to share internet between 2 computers on ubuntu?
<Imrahil> eltese, buy a router
<eltese> not an option
<BackPacker> eltese: you can use your own firewall script to do this
<dsquare> BackPacker, ty, mc44, from the ubuntu cd? i will try that if so
<eltese> ip tables?
<mc44> dsquare: yes
<jdhoreotg> i used Ctrl+Alt+F2 to "exit" x, but it's still running...how do i get back into it
<jdhoreotg> ?
<BackPacker> eltese: yes. You set up masquerading and IP forwarding with a couple of lines
<dsquare> mc44 ty. :)
<umista> jdhoreotg,  alt-f7
<eltese> BackPacker got a guide? =)
<Lam_> is there a command i could execute to flip xscreensaver on and off?
<Tschaka> jdhore ctrl alt f7
<Tschaka> oh wrong one :o
<BackPacker> eltese: wait one...
<lordmaynoth2> i didn't complain that time
<lordmaynoth2> when I commented it
<Tschaka> jdhoreotg  ctrl alt f7
<woro2006> anybody use office xp/office 2000 with wine?
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: hmm ok, try this:  sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media/Backup
<jdhore> thanks everyobdy
<jdhore> *everybody
<jdhore> i'm safely back in X now
<Tschaka> gratz jdhore
<Tschaka> :)
<BackPacker> eltese: I can send you a copy of mine which you can edit
<eltese> thatd be great =)
<SiriusTux> I've a fat32 partition unused on my system, can I re-format in ext3 to have more space on my linux partition?
<zspada15> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<BackPacker> eltese: on it's way
<eltese> :)
<Vodan> Can someone get my a 32bit firefox linux link, I need to to install flash, and it automatically always redirects me to the x64 and I can't find it on the website
<BackPacker> eltese: you need to change the gateway device name near the top of the file
<lordmaynoth2> you must specify file system type
<eltese> ok
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: hmm ok, try this:  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /media/Backup
<BackPacker> eltese: the MASQUERADE line is what handles the sharing
<BackPacker> eltese: and you might want to take out the refererences to SSH and portmapper
<asgilder> Hi, I'm trying to boot Ubuntu off of the live cd, and when I do it, it gives me a bunch of I/O errors, starts up, says "Can't access TTY" and just gives me the command line.
<asgilder> Can anyone help me?
<eltese> ok..
<Lam_> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> xscreensaver: Automatic screensaver for X. In component main, is optional. Version 4.24-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 272 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<eltese> send it? =)
<lordmaynoth2> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: ok, why do you believe this is ext3?
<BackPacker> eltese: I just sent it. didn't you get it?
<eltese> no
<Hhhhh> hmm, I heard there was a bot attack?
<lordmaynoth2> well thats what I thought I formated it as
<lordmaynoth2> when I installed ubuntu
<lordmaynoth2> I might be wrong
<lordmaynoth2> how do I check
<lordmaynoth2> or reformat
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: try using gparted on the livecd to format /dev/hda3
<BackPacker> eltese: oh, I just got a message saying the file send timed out. Have you got file receiving turned off in your IRC client?
<jerp> asgilder, don't ask for anyone, ask fro someone qualified
<eltese> hmm maybe its teh irc client.. never used it before i dont thrust it .)
<BackPacker> eltese: which one?
<lordmaynoth2> is there anyway to check to make sure its ext3 without using the livecd
<Vodan> does ubuntu not recognize ntfs drives or something? I have a IDE drive in that I used as storage, but its nto showing up
<eltese> LostIRC.. could u paste on some www paste bin?
<jrib> lordmaynoth2: I'm not sure how, maybe gparted will tell you
<asgilder> Sorry. Ach'ali drowning, I guess. Can someone QUALIFIED help me with getting Ubunto booted?
<lordmaynoth2> kk
<lordmaynoth2> thankies
<lordmaynoth2> brb
<blue-frog> Vodan: with livecd or installed?
<Vodan> installed
<BackPacker> eltese: hold on and I'll get back to you
<mc44> !ntfs | Vodan
<ubotu> Vodan: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<eltese> ok
<Vodan> thanks
<blue-frog> Vodan: /etc/fstab shows anything?
<romano2k> hi everyone! how should i do to read videos in totem with beryl running?
* Vodan is new to linux, was raised on windows for too long.
<jerp> asgilder, what happens that it can't boot?
<blue-frog> Vodan: was your ide ntfs connected when you installed?
<asgilder> Jerp: When I click run or install, it starts up, hangs at "Mounting root partion", starts giving me I/O errors on dev/hdc blocks 0-5, boots up, says something about Ash not being able to access TTY, and i just get the command line.
<BackPacker> eltese: Go here: http://pastebin.ca/267493
<BackPacker> eltese: come back if you have any questions
<eltese> BackPacker, thanks alot man! =)
<harisund> People... I have a quick question.. how are the TLDP HOWTO pages written? I mean, is there a software to write HOWTOs?
<eyalw> hi!
<jerp> asglider, dang, I've never seen that before, are you trying to install from the alternative cd they offer?
<bXi> does one of you know how to install firefox 2 32bit in edgy 64bit ?
<a7p> hello everyone - I want to create some shortcuts (which works fine using alias in a shell) - but I want to have softcuts in the Alt-F2-Window - does anyone know how to archieve this?
<BackPacker> eltese: you could set this up to run on boot (e.g. make an entry in /etc/rcX.d or call it from /etc/rc.local)
<BackPacker> eltese: it pretty much stealths your machine
<eyalw> just a quick java-related question. Thanks in advance. what package do i need to install, and where can i find it, to use eclipse, and... just develop in java?
<synic> eyalw: eclipse-sdk
<Vodan> How do I get flash to work on x64?
<eltese> BackPacker, cool =) ive been a bit dissapointed with ubuntu not being stealth by default.. would it be alot of work to somehow open&redirect ports?
<mc44> !flash | Vodan
<ubotu> Vodan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eyalw> synic: thanks, ill try that right away. hmm.. what about java-gcj-compact-dev?
<Vodan> -_-
<asgilder> No, just the regular CD.
<ailean> eyalw, do you want Sun's java?
<eyalw> synic: help.ubuntu suggested installing that
<BackPacker> eltese: no, but you do need to know how to form iptables rules to add to the script
<eltese> ok. are you adapt enough to show an example? ;)
<eyalw> ailean: i dont know.. i guess i just want eclipse to work, is there a big difference between the pckgs?
<synic> eyalw: no, you'll probably want something like sun-java5-jdk, depending on what kind of java coding you want to do
<jovans> where can i find gnome 2.16 for dapper LTS? Kubuntu.org have packages for dapper eg. kde latest 3.5.5 what's up with ubuntu?
<raja> how do you reconfigure network settings
<ailean> eyalw, there is. and it'll be completely open source soon
<palppp> how do I make my USBmemory bootable?
<jerp> asglider, have you got the time to download the alternative, it's a way smoother install
<bur[n] er> raja: use edgy
<ailean> eyalw, you'll need to install it, then tell eclipse where to find it
<kimmern> Hey! How can I change my default File Manager to Dolphin?
<raja> bur[n] er: i am on edgy
<mc44> jovans: 2.16 is in edgy
<eyalw> im confused
<BackPacker> eltese: here's how you'd allow SSH in from the local network (2 lines):
<BackPacker> eltese: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i $GW -p tcp --dport 22 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.0
<eyalw> what are you recommending?
<BackPacker> eltese: iptables -I FORWARD -p tcp -d 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<raja> bur[n] er:  i am curious about command line... how i reconfigure the network settings
<mike1o> does anybody know if and what asrock motherboard models are supported?
<mike1o> !asrock+
<jerp> asglider, when you go to burn it, do it at a slightly slower speed also.
<mike1o> !asrock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asrock+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asrock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synic> eyalw: you probably want sun's implementation, as it's the latest and greatest.
<ailean> eyalw, install sun-java5-jdk and tell me when you've installed it and have installed eclipse
<asgilder> I got the mail order cd.
<bur[n] er> raja: IFCONFIG
<eyalw> ok, brb
<BackPacker> eltese: how have you been configuring your firewall up to now?
<jovans> not i don't won't use edgy 8i had donwgr. to dapper edgy dont' run properly but feisty runs great but it is in development
<eltese> BackPacker, thanks :D i think i can manage now =)
<BackPacker> eltese: ok, good luck!  :-)
<DARKGuy> How do I extract a whole lot of zip files in the same folder? unzip *.zip doesn't work >.<
<jerp> asglider, ahh ok,  but that original question is over my ehad, you'll have to wait for someone else.
<eyalw> and, what is the difference btwn JRE and JDK?
<synic> jovans: gnome 2.16 isn't in dapper.  What else do you want?
<jerp> ehad=head
<asgilder> Okay.
<synic> eyalw: the jdk comes with the compiler and stuff.
<ailean> eyalw, JDK lets you develop
<jovans> whould be backported?
<eyalw> and JRE?
<jovans> to dapper?
<synic> eyalw: just the VM
<BackPacker> DARKGuy: "unzip zipfilename"
<Crankymonky> !seen tsmithe
<ubotu> tsmithe is on IRC right now!
<eyalw> hmm.. ok, so im installing jdk
<synic> eyalw: the jre comes with the jdk
<DARKGuy> BackPacker: one by one? isn't there a way to extract them all?
<mc44> Crankymonky: hes in -offtopic
<ailean> eyalw, the jre lets you do some stuff, but the jdk is what you want
<BackPacker> DARKGuy: oh, I get your question now. You need to do it in a loop
<Crankymonky> mc44, I thought I was in -offtopic:P
<mcphail> DARKGuy: do any of the zipfile names have spaces in them?
<DARKGuy> mcphail: nope
<jmcsteve> are there any AFM files for printing with wine?
<DARKGuy> BackPacker: yeah, and I dunno how :P
<asgilder> On another note, I'm a Linux newbie, can anyone give any helpful bits of advice?
<meuserj> DARKGuy, for file in *.zip do unzip $file done
<eyalw> ok, jdk is downloading
<ailean> !question | asgilder
<BackPacker> DARKGuy: cd to the directory and do this: find . -type f -name "*.zip" | xargs unzip
<nuyao> What can I do when my printer on a windows pc stops at 64.0kb, when i try to print over network?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ailean> meh
<ailean> :)
<ailean> asgilder, what do you need to ask?
<vader> asgilder, enjoy :)
<BackPacker> DARKGuy: you need to adapt that if any of the zip files contain directory structures: just add this to the end: -d
<meuserj> DARKGuy, err... I mean for file in *.zip;do unzip $file;done
<asgilder> Just general "You might find this useful" kind of stuff.
<ailean> asgilder, have you read the FAQ?
<BackPacker> DARKGuy: meuserj's way is better. Far less typing
<ailean> asgilder, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<DARKGuy> Ah, that worked meuserj, but you all gave lots of ideas, thanks all :)
<davissean> hey i've got a problem with the buttons in the apps look real spotty
<mcphail> BackPacker: yes, but your way will work if there are spaces in the filename, no?
<asgilder> I will check there.
<Vodan> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ailean> asgilder, use this channel to ask specific questions and you'll get an answer :)
<BackPacker> mcphail: yes, it should work fine with files with spaces in their names
<asgilder> Okay.
<BackPacker> mcphail: and putting "$file" in meuserj's line will also work
<mcphail> BackPacker: no it won't
<Automorphism> hi
<BackPacker> mcphail: oh, hang on... might defeat shell expansion
<davissean> and how do i deal with partitions on an ibm thinkpad?
<mcphail> BackPacker: i know your way is the only way which works through bitter experience :)
<lifepositive> davissean: same as in any system
<BackPacker> mcphail: I just tried it with two files called "zip one.zip" and "zip two.zip" and it worked...
<DARKGuy> nice
* mcphail is going to investigate...
<meuserj> BackPacker, this is the way I do it when there are spaces: IFS=^]  for file in $(ls *.zip | tr '\n' '^] ');do unzip $file;done
<] [-DoDo> Hi, I deleted my entry for my tftp server from my init.d directory and now I cant get it back.  apt=get remove and install reinstalls it doesn't help and the binary cant be found
<meuserj> where ^]  is what you get when you type ctrl-v ctrl-] 
<kandinski> this is weird
<asgilder> Can anyone tell me what steps I need to go through to install linux from the cd?
<meuserj> BackPacker, err.. there should be single quotes in IFS='^] '
<bmc> how come flash doesnt work in opera and crashes firefox?
<kandinski> running ubuntu edgy, I have to compile the nvidia driver every time I reboot
<cafuego_> meuserj: just quote "$file"
<asgilder> I have Ubuntu 6.06
<kandinski> it works all right, but when I restart I can't modprobe nvidia
<Hoag> asgilder: If you mean the Live CD, make sure your computer is set to boot from the CD
<bmc> anyone know how to get flash working in firefox and opera?
<asgilder> It is.
<cafuego_> file file in *zip; do unzip "$file"; done
<kandinski> I recompile, and everything gos all right till the next time.
<meuserj> cafuego, won't work... because it divides the spaces up into seperate names... because the space is in the default IFS.
<Hoag> asgilder: Then when you boot into Live, there's an icon on the desktop.
<BackPacker> meuserj: ok
<kandinski> it is 1.0-9631, in case  it matters
<kandinski> does anybody know what can it be?
<asgilder> I can't boot into Live.
<davissean> life i already installed ubuntu but i only have less than half the hard drive space
<asgilder> Is there an alternate method?
<bmc> why wont flash work?
<alek66> How do i make for my laptop to run cooler?is it a video device thing?
<cafuego_> meuserj: Not if you do my simple for loop
<mc44> bmc: because flash is closed source, and opera is closed source
<Hoag> asgilder: Did you burn your own CD, or get some from Ship-it?
<asgilder> Ship-it.
<asdfr> help! flash 9 hasn't worked ever since I upgraded to edgy & FF2
<con-man> are any repositories needed for TwinView and Xinerama?
<bmc> i installed flash in opera and firefox, and it wont work in either
<bmc> firefox now crashes every time i come to a page with flash
<mc44> bmc: did you try flash 9 ?
<bmc> so i had to get rid of the flash plugin
<bmc> i think so
<bmc> ill try again
<davissean> i tried to erase the whole hard drive, and install linux but it didn't work like i thought on this ibm hd
<bmc> oh no, it was 7
<con-man> anyone?
<asdfr> I have to use mozilla (ie not firefox) to get the plugin to work correctly
<con-man> are any repositories needed for TwinView and Xinerama?
<sun_> hi whats the easiest way to capture from firewire digital movie camera and burn to standard dvd (dont need much editing etc)
<Hoag> asgilder: If you're sure your computer is set to boot from the CD, I read somewhere that you may have to disable booting from the HD aswell. That's about as far as my knowledge about it goes though.
<asgilder> Okay.
<BackPacker> meuserj: I just created two zip files with spaces in their names and unzipped them with this: for file in "*.zip";do unzip "$file";done
<con-man> le sigh
<bmc> i cant get flash 9, it directs me to flash 7
<asdfr> mc44, I've tried flash 9 with no success
<con-man> <--- feels invisible
<con-man> are any repositories needed for TwinView and Xinerama?
<alek66> I have a temperature problem can anyone help me?
<sun_> hi whats the easiest way to capture from firewire digital movie camera and burn to standard dvd (dont need much editing etc)
<asdfr> mc44, in fact I was using flash 9 fine until the edgy upgrade borked it
<con-man> call your hardware vendor
<cafuego_> alek66: two aspirins and bedrest for a day
<con-man> temperature problems are not related to linux
<M3G4crux> hi
<alek66> cafuego, turan tan tps...
<Hoag> asgilder Good luck. :)
<meuserj> BackPacker, ah, didn't think of that.. the quotes defeat the shell expansion
<alek66> con-man, why?
<varon> hi! can you tell me the order what print out how many cpu's are installed?
<BackPacker> meuserj: yes, but you need both sets of quotes. That's what I missed out earlier
<asgilder> thanks
<cafuego_> alek66: Seriously though, see if the cpu frequency monitor can lower the cpu speed.
<cafuego_> BackPacker: Nope, just the second set, no need to quote "*.zip"
<meuserj> BackPacker, well.. that simplifies my day-to-day scripts quite a bit...
<con-man> alek66: because. its an OS.  temperature problems are due to insufficient cooling inside the case
<asdfr> bmc, how long has yours been playing up?
<BackPacker> meuserj: oh, ok. Didn't try it that way
<sun_> hi whats the easiest way to capture from firewire digital movie camera and burn to standard dvd (dont need much editing etc)
<cafuego_> BackPacker: disclaimer: using bash anyway
<alek66> cafuego, it is working.... it is at 800mhz.... still computer is hot, and if i run beryl... reaches a umbral and shutdowns
<bmc> nice, i just got it working
<BackPacker> cafuego_: true... very true...  :-)
<bmc> is there any way to get it working with opera?
<alek66> cafuego, and on win... the fan used to stop
<cafuego_> alek66: ouch
<asdfr> grmbl
<cafuego_> alek66: raise it a bit to air can circulate
<Hoag> Now... Can anyone tell me if it's possible to choose the title of a window as you open it?
<alek66> cafuego, now the fan never stops (its a laptop)
<davissean> hey
<alek66> i wanted to know if there is a way to  leave the cpu with less procesess and stuff like that
<eilker> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<con-man> are any repositories needed for TwinView and Xinerama?
<BackPacker> Hoag: which window manager?
<Hoag> BackPacker: Nautilus (?)
<asgilder> Right after it uncompresses the kernel, I get a message saying acpi: Could not find RSDP or something like that.
<BackPacker> Hoag: that's not a window manager, that's an application. So if you're using Nautilus, presumably you're using Gnome...?
<engla> Question for ubuntuers. in edgy, where do I add a "loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/altgr.map" command if I want it to be part of the boot sequence?
<wapityyy>  Hi every one, I am having a problem with a small ajax script i started to make... Problem is, it shows in a div links to js functions, but when i click them, it refreshes the whole page... anyone knows how to keep the page from refreshing?
<BackPacker> engla: Try adding it to /etc/rc.local
<Hoag> BackPacker: Ah, yeah. Gnome.
<engla> BackPacker: that's the standard place?
<engla> ok
<Wiseguy> hey guys what packages do i need to be able to build packages from source?
<eyalw> ok, that worked thanks!
<BackPacker> Hoag: Sorry, can't help. I only know how to do it in KDE
<BackPacker> engla: that's where you can run stuff at the end of the boot sequence and before login
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Wiseguy about build-essential | Wiseguy, see the private message from Ubotu
<Hoag> BackPacker: No worries. It at least implies it's possible, which is a comfort. :P
<asgilder> Anyone know what the hell that means?
<BackPacker> Hoag: it implies it's possible ***in KDE*** , at least :-)
<wapityyy>  I am having a problem with a small ajax script i started to make
<wapityyy>  Problem is, it shows in a div links to js functions, but when i click them, it refreshes the whole page... anyone knows how to keep the page from refreshing?
<engla> BackPacker: seems great, I'll check next boot now. Thanks alot
<BackPacker> engla: welcome!
<engla> BackPacker: I was unsure since perhaps upstart has something new going on
<Hoag> BackPacker: Fine, crush my deams. :P
<Royito> hello can anybody tell me how can i get erase a file in my desktop.. that i dont know if are a shotcut or a file but.. i just can't eraser
* BackPacker is away: Back in 5...
<LjL> !away | BackPacker_Away
<ubotu> BackPacker_Away: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Royito> hello can anybody tell me how can i get erase a file in my desktop.. that i dont know if are a shotcut or a file but.. i just can't eraser
<Royito> hello can anybody tell me how can i get erase a file in my desktop.. that i dont know if are a shotcut or a file but.. i just can't eraser
<engla> so you can't trash it?
<Royito> hello can anybody tell me how can i get erase a file in my desktop.. that i dont know if are a shotcut or a file but.. i just can't eraser
<LjL> !repeat | Royito
<ubotu> Royito: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Royito> thanks ubotu
<LjL> Royito: you erase a file by clicking on it and then hitting Del, or right-clicking and selecting the appropriate option. if that does not work, perhaps you should explain better what isn't working
<piggyg1> LjL: agreed
* BackPacker_Away is away: Gone away for now.
<AfterDeath> it might be a permissions issue if he can't delete it
<ismail> hiall\
<Royito> mmm i think that it because i got a persmision or something
<BackPacker_Away> LjL: thanks for the heads-up. I'm new to this channel
<AfterDeath> hiya ismail
<piggyg1> Royito: you can also su to root
<kane77> hi... how do I go about changing splashscreen??
<ismail> im really new to linux and wondering if i can get somehelp
<piggyg1> Royito: and delete it that way
<Royito> the icon it has an little chain in the down rigth corner
<ismail> i just installed ubuntu 6.10
<Royito> no, im already try that
<piggyg1> Royito: what was the error message?
<AfterDeath> ismail: look around the website, or you might search google for some ubuntu tutorials
<Royito> sudo su and then go to the desktop and try but. nothing
<ismail> andim having a littleproblem understandingpermissions
<Royito> it just dont said nothing
<ismail> and how to install xgl
<live_> hell
<piggyg1> Royito: that won't work
<piggyg1> Royito: in the console su to root
<ismail> doing that actually
<AfterDeath> ismail: well I can easily help you with permissions
<piggyg1> Royito: then rm /home/userId/Desktop/fileName
* BackPacker is away: Gone away for now.
<AfterDeath> here is a basic rundown: you see them represented as a 3 digit number
* BackPacker is back.
<ismail> yeah i go to the terminal
<ismail> type su
<piggyg1> did I get that path right
<piggyg1> i don't have ubuntu up right now
<AfterDeath> the first digit is 'owner', the second is 'group' and the third is world
<archangelpetro> how do i read the temperature of my CPU from linux?
<ismail> but wheniput thepassword it saiys its wrong
<Royito> ok letme doit piggygl
<draco> n8
<AfterDeath> ismail: try 'sudo su -'
<eltese> How do I change from DHCP to static ip?
<BackPacker> eltese: use the Network app in the System menu
<mwe> sudo -i works as well
<boggle> eltese: system->administration->networking, interface name and then properties
<ismail> cool works
<eltese> oh.. now im on my computer, i dont have any gui tools (best way to learn =)
<Tachoh> try her again: my mic capture is turned on, mic boost is on, the mic is selected for recording, if i turn up the volume on the mic i can hear myself talk, i have the right permissions to access the sound devices, the correct modules are loaded, tried with mic 1 and mic2 in alsamixer, and the recording volume is turned up in audacity. audacity is pointing to /dev/dsp as the recording device. any idea why i get a blank line when trying to record sound from 
<GreenD> DEAD PUPPIES
<BackPacker> eltese: you want to do it from the command line@
<BackPacker> ?
<ismail> ok where can i find repositories to include looked everywhwere in the website.. dont get anything
<ismail> does packman and guru from suse work in ubuntu
<eltese> BackPacker, didnt see you ask before.. i recently got a job and moved in with a friend.. i had a router where i lived before
<eltese> BackPacker, yes
<gerzel> How do I figure out what kind of processor I have?  It is an amd but I don't think it is a 64.
<Royito> no i cant it say error
<piggyg1> Royito: what is the error message?
<Royito> and show some things
<Royito> its long wait
<AfterDeath> gerzel: cat /etc/cpuinfo
<AfterDeath> err
<AfterDeath> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<con-man> are any repositories needed for TwinView and Xinerama?
<piggyg1> Royito: what is your error message?
<BackPacker> eltese: I don't know if this would work, but you could try it: edit /etc/network/interfaces, then do "ifup eth0" or whatever
<eltese> con-man, no, but some doctoring of xorg.conf is needed
<eltese> con-man, ati or nvidia?
<BackPacker> eltese: but, like I said, I don't know if that would work
<gerzel> Thanks
<con-man> ati
<GreenD> >:o
<CactusWiZaRd> i managed to delete all irssi short-commands like /wii etc. how can i retrieve them?
<w00t> hey AfterDeath
<gerzel> Now how do I tell what kernel I have installed?
<w00t> * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x *
<w00t> g                                               g
<w00t> o /     \             \            /    \       o
<w00t> a|       |             \          |      |      a
<w00t> t|       `.             |         |       :     t
<eltese> BackPacker, ok, ill have a look =)
<w00t> s`        |             |        \|       |     s
<mirak> hi
<w00t> e \       | /       /  \\\   --__ \\       :    e
<AfterDeath> ...
<w00t> x  \      \/   _--~~          ~--__| \     |    x
<mc44> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<w00t> *   \      \_-~                    ~-_\    |    *
<w00t> g    \_     \        _.--------.______\|   |    g
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<w00t> o      \     \______// _ ___ _ (_(__>  \   |    o
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@malicious.cyberterrorist.net]  by LjL
<con-man> eltese: ati, fglrx, beryl is loaded
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mirak> is there a way to have a tty listening on a serial port ?
<ismail> ehhmm how about the repositories guys
<eltese> con-man, cool i can help you with that =)
<mirak> is there a way to run a console on a serial port ?
<con-man> eltese: nice
<bronoromial> hi
<eltese> con-man, just hang on, gotto go read my xorg.conf
<con-man> eltese: ive been messing with my xorg
<mc__> how to change the default alsa device?
<AWOSDev> Um
<con-man> eltese: kk
<AWOSDev> I think I missed somethin
<mwe> mirak: there is. I'm not into the details though
<AWOSDev> [14:12]  [error]  Closing Link: unaffiliated/awosdev (Excess Flood)
<AWOSDev> ^ Did we get attacked AGAIN?
<BackPacker> ismail: you can't use Suse repositories with ubuntu, no
<archangelpetro> no one?
<LjL> mirak: yeah, i did it by adding this line to my /etc/inittab:      T0:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty -L ttyS0 115200 vt100
<archangelpetro> how do i read the temperature of my CPU from linux? is it  a part of /dev/..?
<bronoromial> I m new in the forom how does it work?
<AWOSDev> archangelpetro I *believe* it is somewhere in /proc
<ismail> ok so what third party repaositories can i use with ubuntu
<kane77> what is the name of the program that change your wallpaper?
<archangelpetro> AWOSDev, somewhere? :P
<LjL> mirak: though Edgy doesn't have /etc/inittab... that could be an issue ;-) you'd have to read about upstart i suppose
<mirak> T0:23:respawn:/sbin/getty -L ttyS0 9600 vt100
<mirak> there a commented in /etc/inittab
<BackPacker> ismail: you could use debian repositories, but you risk system inconsistencies
<mwe> archangelpetro: it's not in /dev. gkrellm works for me
<AWOSDev> archangelpetro yeah somewhere :)  I have no working computers that have temperature sensors
<Royito> look but.. its in spanish.... sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35334/
<eltese> con-man, can u hang on a while.. it will be loads easier when i get my computer online =)
<gerzel> Q: How do I check what kernal version I have installed?
<AfterDeath> archangelpetro: in some cases, cat /proc/cpuinfo will get you the temperature
<ismail> hmmmm
<AfterDeath> gerzel: cat /proc/version
<ismail> ok
<SuperQ> gerzel: uname -a
<lamego> Gerrath, uname -a
<AWOSDev> archangelpetro the only one I had with a temperature sensor just (half-literally) blew up
<AfterDeath> or that
<con-man> eltese: sure
<gerzel> uname -a
<archangelpetro> AWOSDev, my condolences mate :(
<AWOSDev> archangelpetro thanks
<bronoromial> hi
<gerzel> thanks
<soundray> gerzel: in a terminal, not here ;)
<AWOSDev> archangelpetro I have no clue what happened either.  it just made electrical noises
<SuperQ> gerzel: you can also look at the package database: dpkg -l 'kernel-image-*'
<AWOSDev> well anyways I must be going now!
<AWOSDev> Goodbye all
<SuperQ> whups
<ismail> ok i guess i'll figure this out later
<SuperQ> that's debian
<archangelpetro> AWOSDev, well my RAM just failed a couple of weeks ago :'(
<SuperQ> dpkg -l 'linux-image-*'
<OmniD> Can someone help me solve my sound mixer problems?
<AWOSDev> archangelpetro aw :-(
<AWOSDev> bye!
<Royito> something like it can't be erased it didnt found the file
<OmniD> Only one program at a time is able to have sound and sometimes I can't use sound until I close ESD
<archangelpetro> AWOSDev,  hehe
<ismail> how anbout the xgl howdoi install it
<con-man> eltese: how long is a while
<BackPacker> Royito: do you want that Spanish translated?
<ismail> i tried the website step by step but the link is down
<piggyg1> Royito: hmmm
<Cotrat> dead kittens
<piggyg1> Royito: did you type in the correct path and name?
<newbuntu> hello
<mtyhome> hi
<ailean> Cotrat, what are you on about?
<soundray> ismail: try to retrieve it from the Google cache
<HumanPrototype> who would I speak to to ask complicated questions about ubiquity?
<mtyhome> does snort iniline require a bridge or it works also on routers?
<eltese> con-man, soon, hopefully =)
<ailean> HumanPrototype, what is your question?
<Royito> yes
<Cotrat> I like to rape dead kittens
<mc44> LjL: Cotrat ^^
<con-man> eltese: how does the cube work with dual monitors?
<newbuntu> can anyone tell me why my ati video card shows my desktop perfectly on my TV, but when I run a movie in xine or vlc the movie window on the TV is always black... I can only open a movie that plays on my TV with firefox
<BackPacker> Royito: do you mean, yes you'd like it translated?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@90.240.15.25]  by LjL
<newbuntu> and not mplayer by itself
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Royito> the path its home/roy/Desktop/Slaer en vivo!!.avi
<BackPacker> Royito: or are you saying 'yes' to someone else?
<HumanPrototype> ailean, I am editing the xubuntu edgy install cd to make a thinclient and want to change ubiquity so it just creates a user called "user" rather than asking
<con-man> eltese: is it the same cube on both monitors, but you can rotate them independantly
<mtyhome> nobody?
<con-man> eltese: or is it two diff cubes (8 desktops)
<piggyg1> Roytio: try rebooting your computer and then trying the command again
<ailean> HumanPrototype, try jonathan riddell
<Royito> please too backpaker sorry i didnt saw you
<ailean> HumanPrototype, aka Riddell,
<HumanPrototype> ailean, thanks :D
<mc44> HumanPrototype: for ubiquity talk to cjwatson
<BackPacker> Royito: rm: no se puede borrar `en': No existe el fichero  directorio - "rm: cannot erase 'en': File or directory doesn't exist
<HumanPrototype> Riddell, Hi - ailean has recommended I talk to you about altering ubiquity
<ailean> HumanPrototype, ok, you're prob more likely to get an answer from cjwatson too. he's in #ubuntu-devel
<HumanPrototype> mc44, thanks :D
<Royito> see piggygl backpaker got the translation "rm: cannot erase 'en': File or directory doesn't exist"
<qpidea> ergle
<arquebus> for the millionth time could some one put up ubotu's directions for installing an ati card?
<mtyhome> does snort iniline require a bridge or it works also on routers?
<arquebus> please
<LjL> Ubotu, tell arquebus about ati | arquebus, see the private message from Ubotu
<qpidea> hola
<soundray> arquebus: you aren't as helpless as you think. Type '/msg ubotu ati'
<princemackenzie> hi qpidea
<BackPacker> hola y buenas noches
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ailean> no habla espaol aqui
<DARKGuy> no ailean
<BackPacker> Lo siento! Sorry, couldn't resist.
<aleka> If I am on an Xp machine right now using PuTTY, how can I import the public key Ubuntu generated on my remote machine so I can sync the two?
<arquebus> thanks
<Royito> piggygl what could bee
<ismail> grrrr the how to is ment for dapper
<mwe> ismail: isn't the process the same in edgy?
<ismail> i dont know
<soundray> aleka: copy $HOME/.ssh/id_dsa.pub to the XP machine with pscp.exe and import it following PuttySSH instructions.
<philipsmith> When I click on an internet radio station, I want to make realplayer10 my default player. How do I do that?
<con-man> eltese: how does the cube work with dual monitors?
<con-man> eltese: is it the same cube on both monitors, but you can rotate them independantly
<con-man> eltese: or is it two diff cubes (8 desktops)
<Chrono86> I really need somebodys help on a video driver problem as my forum post is just being ignored the past few days...
<princemackenzie> whats up Chrono86
<princemackenzie> ill give it a shot
<Chrono86> recently there was a compiz update
<Chrono86> a few days ago
<princemackenzie> Chrono86, PM me
<piggyg1> Royito: so far no idea
<Chrono86> crap it says I have to register
<piggyg1> Royito: you should be able to delete it as root
<dieman> are there any isv-image mirrors that don't suck?
<soundray> !register > Chrono86
<piggyg1> Royito: maybe the file is in use and a reboot might free it up
<princemackenzie> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ismail> can u run windows xp under linux?
<ismail> :D
<princemackenzie> ismail, in vm
<Royito> i did to gksu nautilus / and try from there and nothing
<con-man> eltese: you there?
<piggyg1> ismail: if you use an emulator
<ismail> i heard about 98 but not sure about xp
<soundray> Royito: can you please describe your problem again for me
<piggyg1> ismail: slow though last time I tried it
<princemackenzie> !vmware | ismail
<ubotu> ismail: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Chrono86> prince I am gonna register right now
<princemackenzie> thanks Chrono86
<Chrono86> what request type should I select
<ismail> well maybe u can help me with this little thing.. i really dont wanna use xp... preffer linux. but i need to program vb. is ther a compiler for it?
<Chrono86> and approved by?
<piggyg1> ismail: VB is very microsoft
<princemackenzie> Chrono86, /msg nickserv register password
<con-man> eltese: you there?
<Chrono86> ok
* mwe wonders why anyone _needs_ VB ;)
<Chrono86>  /msg nickserv register password
<DARKGuy> Mono <3
<piggyg1> ismail: if I had to code in VB I would just get windows
<princemackenzie> no spaces Chrono86
<princemackenzie> haha
<Royito> ok i yesterda y was looking 2 videos from my windows particion in ubuntu
<Chrono86> oh haha
<princemackenzie> and Chrono86, make "password" your password man
<ismail> well its not my primary.. its a required by my course
<Royito> and one of them are actualli in my desktop and i dont know how to erase it from there
<Chrono86>  /msg nickservregisterpassword
<mwe> lol
<Chrono86> wait
<Chrono86> this makes no sense
<HumanPrototype> ismail, if you need VB for school you could always write it on linux and then move to a windows machine to run it or you could look at the linux project gambas
<princemackenzie> Chrono86, no spaces
<ismail> im learning c# actually
<con-man> eltese: you there?
<Chrono86> and I'm not a computer idiot
<Chrono86> haha
<ismail> was happy to see a c# compiler in linux
<mwe> yeah 'password' is a pretty bad password
<princemackenzie> like >/msg nickserv register ilikeubuntu
<Lam_> when linux mounted/loaded a cd i had in the drive, the file names were all messed up, but it isn't that way on windows
<Lam_> why?
<ismail> though it was in suse
<Royito> the file or shotcut got a little chain in the down rigth corner
<Chrono86>  /msg nickserv register Chrono86
<Royito> and it doesn want to get erased to nothing
<princemackenzie> chrono86, no spaces BEFORE the forwardslash
<soundray> Chrono86: leave out the leading space
<BackPacker> Royito: I noticed that your file name has spaces in it...
<Chrono86> I didn't put any spaces in!
<Chrono86> haha
<princemackenzie> chrono86, just tell me your problem =P
<Chrono86> ok wait
<soundray> Royito: which folder is it in, or is it on the Desktop?
<Royito> yes
<BackPacker> Royito: and it's called "Slayer en vivo!!.avi" yes?
<Chrono86> got it registered I think haha
<aleka> soundray> about importing the ssh key... I did use SCP, got it on my XP machine and used puttygen to convert it into a private key.. now when I am trying to log in.. I am getting "Server rejected our key"
#ubuntu 2006-12-05
<Royito> Slayer en vivo!!.avi
<BackPacker> Royito: and it's in /home/roy/Desktop, right?
<princemackenzie> okay, then /msg nickserv identify "password"
<aleka> is there a function I need to enable in the sshd config to accept keys?
<Royito> it on the desktop
<mwe> Lam_: maybe you need to set isocharset under mount options
<eltese> con-man, sorry.. im having loads of trouble
<con-man> thatso k
<Royito> rigth backpaker
<Lam_> mwe:  i'll look into that. thanks
<con-man> eltese: dont worry. do you think you will still be able to help me?
<mwe> Lam_: man mount and know your iso charset
<BackPacker> Royito: then try this at the command line: rm "/home/roy/Desktop/Slayer en vivo!!.avi"
<b0ss_> danmet
<b0ss_> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<b0ss_> thats
<b0ss_> wincfg error
<b0ss_> anyhelp?
<BackPacker> Royito: in other words, put quotes round the filename
<blackhero> HOLA
<blackhero> HOLA
<aleka> !lamp | aleka
<ubotu> aleka: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+).
<blackhero> SOY MUJER
<blackhero> ALGUIEN CON QUIEN CHATEAR.
<blackhero> DJDJKDK
<blackhero> D
<blackhero> D
<blackhero> D
<blackhero> D
<b0ss_> danmet
<b0ss_> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<blackhero> D
<blackhero> D
<soundray> aleka: don't convert it. You need to use the public key as it is to authenticate to XP with Ubuntu
<blackhero> D
<eltese> con-man, yeah, as soon as i fix it :P i wouldnt like to run between the computers typing what i remember, that would be like a q10 mile marathon =)
<blackhero> D
<blackhero> D
<blackhero> D
<yed> hello
<blackhero> D
<mwe> !ops
<b0ss_> any help
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<blackhero> D
<blackhero> D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LadyNikon> retard
<Royito> mmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b blackhero!*@*]  by LjL
<Royito> nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.22.86.76]  by gnomefreak
<b0ss_> hes tyrying to lag my pc
<gnomefreak> damnit
<con-man> eltese: lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<BackPacker> Royito: nothing? What, no error message, you mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69.22.86.76]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<senator^zZz> what is the default root password in ubuntu?
<aleka> soundray> Do I use the id_rsa or the id_rsa.pub file? sorry...
<Royito> the same mesage error
<mwe> senator^zZz: there is none
<Royito> it does exit
<mwe> senator^zZz: use sudo
<barrosz> set one with sudo passwd
<soundray> Royito: try this: sudo rm /home/roy/Desktop/Slayer*avi
<senator^zZz> ok
<mwe> !sudo | senator^zZz
<ubotu> senator^zZz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BackPacker> soundray: it's not called Slayer it's called Slayer en vivo!!.avi
<senator^zZz> can someone give me the command line for setting the root password?
<eltese> hey BackPacker =) it seems i dont get no dns on my second computer
<soundray> aleka: the .pub one. The other is the private key and never leaves the machine it was generated on.
<Tachoh> senator^zZz: sodo passwd
<eltese> BackPacker, i can ping by ip to the internet but not hostname
<barrosz> sudo passwd
<mwe> barrosz: that pretty much undermines the idea of using sudo
<Tachoh> sudo*
<soundray> BackPacker: I know, it will work anyhow.
<barrosz> he asked ...
<Tachoh> try her one more time: my mic capture is turned on, mic boost is on, the mic is selected for recording, if i turn up the volume on the mic i can hear myself talk, i have the right permissions to access the sound devices, the correct modules are loaded, tried with mic 1 and mic2 in alsamixer, and the recording volume is turned up in audacity. audacity is pointing to /dev/dsp as the recording device. any idea why i get a blank line when trying to record sou
<BackPacker> eltese: have you got DNS IPs in /etc/resolv.conf?
<barrosz> i know ill keep it to myself next time
<eltese> oh.. ok =) ty
<Royito> mmm jajaja im almost by shooting my head jaja
<Royito> no it doest exit
<yed> i installed ubuntu dapper i386 desktop a few days ago. now i got a new motherboard and processor, AMD Athlon 64. the OS won't run (gives "hda: drive not ready for command" thousands of lines). do i need to reinstall the os from the amd64 cd?
<mwe> barrosz: please refer folks to the wiki instead. it explains the idea of sudo and tells you how to set a root password if you insist
<soundray> Tachoh: it's not enough to make those selections in a mixer, you need to select the microphone and mic level within audacity
<Matthew_W> Hey guys, I'm stuck in IRSSI and no X right now - does someone know the command to install GRUB to the MBR from just a login shell?
<CharlieSu> I have postfix installed and working.. i telneted into my localhost and send a message to my user and it is in the spool..  but how do i check this mail?  also how do i send me out on 110?  does postfix do everything or is there a second part i'm missing?
<aleka> soundray > here's what I got when I tried to use the .pub file in PuTTY "Unable to use key file "C:\Documents and Settings\name\My Documents\id_rsa.pub" (not a private key)"
<barrosz> sry mate! i was looking and shot a quick answer :(
<soundray> Matthew_W: it's 'sudo grub-install'. Check man grub-install for details.
<linux_kid> Anyone here got DynDNS to work over a Linksys WRT54G router with Apache?
<tonyyarusso> Matthew_W: I think it's grub-install /dev/hda, if hda is the disk you want to install to.
<BackPacker> Matthew_W:
<Matthew_W> Which of those will put it to the MBR
<Matthew_W> o_O
<h00t> anyone know how can i check sfv (simple file verification) in ubuntu
<Royito> a guy from spain tell me that i got to enter in root at the path of the file
<Tachoh> soundray: would it help if i said it does the same thing in kde's sound recorder?
<mbd> con-man, hey =)
<Royito> home/roy/desktop
<con-man> mbd sup?
<soundray> aleka: it sounds to me like you're doing the wrong thing. Sorry, I don't know enough about PuttySSH to help (it's offtopic here anyway...)
<Royito> YEEEEEEEEEES I DID I DID
<Royito> I DID DID
<mbd> BackPacker, seems i couldnt reach my old isps dns server from this one...
<BackPacker> Royito: great!
<mbd> con-man, its eltese =)
<asgilder> Do I have to do anything special to dual boot?
<con-man> mdb sweet.
<Royito> i made enter as a root in the path
<soundray> Royito: try to avoid filenames with exclamation marks in the future.
<con-man> mbd: so where do we start
<aleka> well.. afterall I am trying to connect to my Ubuntu machine... so it's not totally off topic
<bimberi> CharlieSu: You can use evolution to read the mail, or install "mailx" to get the classic CLI mail client.  You shouldn't need anything else (after postfix) to send mail
<yed> help please: i installed ubuntu dapper i386 desktop a few days ago on a pentium 3. now i got a new motherboard and processor, AMD Athlon 64. the OS won't run (gives "hda: drive not ready for command" thousands of lines). do i need to reinstall the os from the amd64 cd?
<mbd> con-man,  hmm.. do u have a monitor section for both of your monitors
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone know why im not able to configure my eth1 (wireless) device in Network Tools?
<linux_kid> asgilder nope, it will do it by itself
<Royito> and there i write rm Slayer and pull 2 times the TAB key and enter
<asgilder> Okay. Cool.
<con-man> mbd: yes
<con-man> mbd: two monitor sections
<CharlieSu> bimberi: so postfix recieves mail from the internet and also sends mail out to the internet?
<Royito> look at how it seems root@daunbuntu:/home/roy/Desktop# sudo rm Slayer\ en\ vivo\!\!.avi
<Matthew_W> ls
<mbd> con-man, hang on.. ill find a pastebin and paste my screen section
<Royito> and get erased
<con-man> k
<Matthew_W> Hey - when I do grub-install it asks for a particular device to which I would like to install the stuff - is that the device like /dev/sda for example?
<Rageagainstthis> Does anyone know of a program that downloads wmv streams.
<BackPacker> Matthew_W: /dev/hda
<Matthew_W> BackPacker: It's a SATA drive...
<soundray> yed: this is worrying -- hope you have a backup. Boot from a live CD and see if you can access your data on /dev/hda
<Royito> see backpaker?
<BackPacker> Matthew_W: oh, ok
<BackPacker> Royito: yes?
<Matthew_W> BackPacker - it says "Casper-snapshot has no corresponding BIOS drive"
<Matthew_W> EH?
<yed> soundray: truth is i don't really need the data, i installed on a clean harddrive a few days ago. if it's quicker, i just format the drive and reinstall the os. could the problem be because i didn't plug in a floppy drive?
<BackPacker> Matthew_W: sorry, don't know anything about SATA drives. Thought they were on the IDE bus. Obviously not...
<Matthew_W> BackPacker I'll restart, I just redid the partition table with fdisk, so it might be wongy atm
<Matthew_W> BackPacker - or is there a way to do that without restarting etc.
<soundray> yed: no, in light of this new information I suspect that you haven't set the jumpers on the drives correctly.
<bimberi> CharlieSu: yes, that's my experience.
<mbd> con-man, http://pastebin.ca/267580
<yed> i didn't change the jumpers from their position on my old system
<soundray> aleka: check out this page for some background on using keys with ssh: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<yed> soundray: i didn't change the jumpers from their position on my old system
<soundray> yed: that'll be the problem.
<aleka> soundray... thanks
<yed> soundray: but the same drive is master, same slave. so what can be the problem with that?
<con-man> mbd: ok so you put your two monitor identifiers in the screen section?
<mbd> con-man, and here is my device section http://pastebin.ca/267582
<soundray> yed: and you're booting from a fresh install on the slave?
<CharlieSu> bimberi: ok.. i'll see if i have this figured out then..
<mbd> con-man, yes
<errorlevel> A quick couple of questions:  First, I looked at my /etc/fstab and noticed some lines that have UUID=... at the beginning.  What are those?  I've never seen any other distribution use those.  Are the UUIDs needed?
<mbd> con-man, and the interesting in device is DesktopSetup
<soundray> yed: is this an MSI motherboard by any chance?
<yed> soundray: yes, the new motherboard is MSI
<Wiseguy> hye guys can anyone help me with my wireless for an ipw2200 driver?
<mbd> con-man, and i think u can use option mode2 1024x768 if u want the secondary monitor to  have another resolution
<mbd> con-man, but i have not tried it myself
<mwe> errorlevel: the UUID is a hardware id. thus if you change from master to slave it still works
<con-man> mbd: brb im restarting X
<mbd> k
<mwe> errorlevel: see man fstab
<mwe> errorlevel: you can use /dev/foo if you prefer
<ThePancakeMan> newbie question - how do I install this VMWare player 1.0.3 application?
<Royito> somebody here knows about the leak patch?
<soundray> yed: I had the weirdest problems with the ATIIXP IDE controller on an MSI mainboard. I gave up in the end and am now running my IDE drives from a Promise PCI controller - much better.
<mwe> !vmare | ThePancakeMan
<errorlevel> mwe: Okay.  Thanks on that one....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> !vmware | ThePancakeMan
<ubotu> ThePancakeMan: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<soundray> yed: what helped a bit was to connect just a master drive to the primary mainboard IDE channel.
<ThePancakeMan> I downloaded it and extracted it into a directory on my computer.  I think it is a package but I cannot get the package installer to recognize it
<mwe> ThePancakeMan: don't do that.
<Wiseguy> does anyone know why i am unable to configure any of my network devices under "Network Tools"
<ThePancakeMan> don't do what?
<mwe> ThePancakeMan: use the ubuntu packages instead. see what ubotu said
<Royito> somebody here knows about the leak patch?
<ThePancakeMan> Oh, OK. thx
<Xamusk> is it safe to resize a NTFS partition through ubuntu's installer? (in a SATA drive)
<visik7> anyone here of ubuntu laptop ?
<soundray> Wiseguy: what are the network devices that you are expecting to see there?
<errorlevel> Now, my second question is this:  Is there a "prefered" way of adding new partitions to the /etc/fstab (like some graphical partition mounter) or can I just edit my /etc/fstab in Vim?
<Kervan> hello i have a problem about hp psc 1210. i can use my printer from windows but when i send a job from linux likes printing but i take a blank page.. my color cartige is empity. But i send black document
<BackPacker> visik7: are you asking if anyone's using ubuntu on a laptop?
<mwe> Xamusk: pretty safe. not 100% though
<Xamusk> mwe, what are the problems?
<ezenu> Anyone know how to restore the old boot-up behavior of displaying those status messages showing, rather than that edgy image? I was able to remove the image by removing splash from grub config, but now it only shows something like "Starting up.." in text -- no messages
<visik7> BackPacker: mm not exactly
<yed> soundray: i tried that in the begining, didn't boot. i think my master is not bootable, and i have a GRUB multi-boot program on my slave which boots and then hands over control to the master.
<Wiseguy> soundray: lo, eth0, and eth1 are all in the list, but when i select them i am unable to choose the configure button next to it
<soundray> errorlevel: attack it with vim, that's best in my experience
<visik7> BackPacker: anyone of ubuntu laptop team
<mwe> Xamusk: potentially you could loose all data and destroy the partition. it rarely happens though
<senator^zZz> I cant figure it out, can someone tell me exactly what commandline to write to set root password... not just use sudo
<Xamusk> mwe, ok, thanks... I'll try it
<errorlevel> soundray: Okay.  I just didn't know what kind of tools ubuntu has that might /etc/fstab to be in a certain format.  But, yes.  I will attack away. =)
<errorlevel> soundray: Thanks. =)
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone help me find the packages I need to read encrypted DVDs?
<yed> soundray: do you think making a fresh install of the AMD64 version on the master would help?
<[GuS] > Re..
<[GuS] > PhantasyHawk, you need libdvdcss
<soundray> yed: I think you will fare best with a PCI controller like I do. Otherwise, exchange your board for a better one. I'm completely fed up with MSI.
<oem> can someone help me with changing permissions to a partition from terminal?
<PhantasyHawk> Is it in the repos?  Ive scanned synaptic for it with no luck
<dsnyders> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<BackPacker> senator^zZz: you want to set root's password at the command line, right?
<soundray> yed: it won't matter whether you go with AMD64 or i386.
<[GuS] > i think no PhantasyHawk , but there is packages in the net
<[GuS] > just search in google ;)
<PhantasyHawk> alright
<PhantasyHawk> thanks a bunch
<[GuS] > :)
<senator^zZz> BackPacker yes
<BackPacker> senator^zZz: ok, if you're sure you know what you're doing, try this: "sudo su" followed by "passwd"
<oem> or at least how to change permissions on it using the file browser
<ThePancakeMan> I have enabled all the repositories in the Synaptic package manager, reloaded, and searched for vmware-player as instructed, but I get nothing???
<senator^zZz> BackPacker Ok I try... brb
<soundray> BackPacker: please, this is a double no-no.
<BackPacker> soundray: ?
<T`> how do i list nfs mounts in ubuntu?
<concept10> ezenu, what does your kernel line say now?
<T`> df and mount dont show them
<yed> soundray: so ubuntu i installed from i386 should run fine even though i changed the motherboard and processor to AMD64 system?
<BackPacker> T`: showmount -e
<[GuS] > PhantasyHawk, http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_i386.deb
<soundray> BackPacker: for people who need a root shell, please advise using 'sudo -i', not 'sudo su', because you end up with a mixed-up environment.
<mbd> damnit
<T`> BackPacker, i dont have that app.. will install.. but why isn't it shown in mount/df ?
<mbd> seems it didnt work for con-man
<user-land> Hello, is there a way to do a disk check/repair in Ubuntu ?
<ezenu> concept10, I changed this line: kernel         /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash   -- and removed the splash portion
<CharlieSu> bimberi: so for people to email me the only port i need to open would be 25 correct?  what would 110 be for?
<BackPacker> soundray: ok, will do
<concept10> ezenu, remove quiet
<oem> and the wiki is useless
<senator^zZz> BackPacker doesnt work, just gives a promt that says Password: and when I type in a password it says Sorry, try again
<PhantasyHawk> [GuS] , that worked like a charm.  Thanks a ton
<[GuS] > your welcome :)
<concept10> ezenu, and you see all messages
<soundray> BackPacker: and telling people how to set the root password should always be accompanied by a *dire* warning.
<ezenu> concept10, ah, ok, thanks
<BackPacker> T`: hold on.. just checking something
<soundray> senator^zZz: please don't set a root password.
<BackPacker> soundray: ok, thanks for the heads-up
<soundray> senator^zZz: the favoured approach in Ubuntu, using sudo, is much safer.
<oem> can someone help me with something?
<senator^zZz> I need to log in as root to configure xwindows
<senator^zZz> it wont work
<mbd> BackPacker, as u can see, it is working now :D thanks again and have a nice day //eltese
<soundray> senator^zZz: no, you don't. Use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<soundray> senator^zZz: or get a root shell with sudo -i
<senator^zZz> brb try that
<BackPacker> T`: you need to have nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server installed
<oem> or do I need to just keep asking?
<BackPacker> mbd: (eltese): great!
<T`> BackPacker, but i'm just using a client!
<Wiseguy> soundray, you got any ideas for me?
<oem> or do I need to just keep asking?
<ThePancakeMan> OK, I was not using su to install.  I think I've got it thanks to the tip here.  Thanks!
<soundray> Wiseguy: sorry, I overlooked your response. Are you on dapper or edgy>
<soundray> ?
<geokok> hi. If I install something from source (make, make install) how do I un-install it afterwards?
<Wiseguy> edgy
<BackPacker> oem: try asking your question
<oem> I did Backpacker
<BackPacker> oem: maybe everybody missed it
<oem> I asked if someone could help me learn how to change permissions to a partition in terminal
<con-man> mbd: it works at the login in screen but as  soon as a login, my monitors revert back to being a mirror of each other
<aleka> How do I map my web document root outside of the default to where I want it in apache2?
<Polysics> hello all!
<senator^zZz> soundray It wont work, it asks for root password
<oem> I asked it a fwe times
<BackPacker> geokok: depends on what it was you installed
<Polysics> anyone has some time to waste on my modem?
<Polysics> scanModem output is ugly :-)
<BackPacker> oem: what do you mean by "permissions to a partition"?
<soundray> Wiseguy: please try 'System-Administration-Networking' (rather than -Tools)
<oem> I was running breezy, but it wouldn't updat to dapper
<oem> so I bought a book with a dapper distro
<soundray> senator^zZz: enter your user password at the prompt.
<oem> thinking it would upgrade
<geokok> BackPacker: Actually I havent done it yet cause of my question. Can u give me an example so I can learn?
<Polysics> i'm probaly stuck up THAT creek without a paddle since it's a notebook modem, but i was still hoping :-)
<oem> but what it did was intall the OS instead of update
<soundray> senator^zZz: also, please spend a bit of time with the docs that ubotu suggests:
<BackPacker> geokok: the easiest way is to delete the files
<oem> so now I havemy old volume that i can only read a part of
<soundray> !sudo | senator^zZz
<ubotu> senator^zZz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<senator^zZz> soundray what userpassword? I have not set a userpassword yet... I wanna know how to set the userpassord
<con-man> mbd: any ideas?
<vcef> hi
<soundray> senator^zZz: during the Ubuntu installation, you were asked to set a user password.
<mbd> did u add Option     "DesktopSetup" "horizontal" to the device section?
<geokok> BackPacker: so it all goes into a directory i can just delete? I assume that I wont be getting any updates for that app though right?
<oem> and sometimes it loads the partition to read and other times it doesn't
<soundray> senator^zZz: that's also the one you used to log in.
<senator^zZz> soundray no, this is ubuntu lite... there was no such question
<BackPacker> geokok: it could go into several directories
<vcef> I've installed mprime (distributed prime searching) and it really slowes down my other programs.
<con-man> mbd: yes i did. and now at the login screen extended desktop is enbaled. but as soon as I login it reverts back to mirror desktop
<oem> so now I am trying to get out of reformating everytyhing and just using the partiotn
<BackPacker> oem: and there's an entry for the partition in /etc/fstab?
<dsquare> i have booted ubuntu from the live CD to partition my drive, how do i get the partition package?
<oem> but alas I cannot even use the freespace on the partition
<geokok> BackPacker: in that case I dont think I am up to it yet
<vcef> It is already niced, but it doesn't help much.
<oem> its unde /media/scsidisk
<mbd> con-man, hmm....
<soundray> senator^zZz: oh, ubuntu-lite is experimental as far as I know.
<vcef> So is there a kernel package for Edgy with kernel that can handle batch scheduling?
<con-man> mbd: what would cause that?
<Polysics> no one has experience with modems then?
<BackPacker> geokok: there's probably a way to create a .deb package using the checkinstall utility. Check it out
<mbd> con-man, i have no idea why that is.. im sorry
<senator^zZz> there must be a command just to set the rootpassword in ubuntu... something like settpass root
<mbd> con-man, u could try 2 screen sections.. but then u cant move windows between the screens
<con-man> does anyone know why exteneded desktop works at the login screen, but is disabled right when i log in
<senator^zZz> but more complicated
<BackPacker> oem: and is there an entry for it in /etc/fstab?
<oem> when I ls fstab it shows emtpy
<geokok> BackPacker: Ok then..off to break my system ;) thanks
<BackPacker> geokok: welcome!
<con-man> mbd: will i have two separate screens?
<soundray> senator^zZz: what do you get when you enter 'sudo -i' and just hit Return at the password prompt?
<BackPacker> oem: fstab is empty????
<con-man> mbd: will i have two separate screens with two spearate cubes?
<dsquare> what is the ubuntu partition manager name please?
<senator^zZz> soundray I get Sorry, try again
<senator^zZz> its wrong password
<dsquare> the gui one
<BackPacker> dsquare: gparted
<senator^zZz> and I have not set a password for rootaccount
<oem> I did 'ls /etc/fstab' and it showed me nothing
<dsquare> thanks
<BackPacker> oem: do 'cat /etc/fstab'
<soundray> senator^zZz: is your prompt a $ or a # ?
<mbd> con-man, yes. but, as i said.. u cant move windows between the screens, u have to have the launchers on the screen u want the program on
<senator^zZz> $
<con-man> can i move the mouse between them?
<mbd> con-man, w8 and i will paste the serverlayout i use for that mode
<mbd> con-man, yes
<oem> ok what info do I need to tell you?
<user-land> nautilus hangs while opening a folder, did you see this happen too ?
<mbd> con-man, ofc =) would be kinda pointless otherwise, no? =)
<soundray> senator^zZz: where did you get ubuntu-lite?
<bimberi> CharlieSu: (sorry got called away) yes that's right.  Installing postfix opens port 25 (it might only be open to localhost I'm not sure) port 110 is pop3 which is used if you run a mailserver (dovecot for example) to allow people to collect mail remotely
<BackPacker> oem: look for a line referring to /media/scsidisk
<iStirk> For some reason, when I try to install Ubuntu I get an "Unable to start in graphics mode" error. Any ideas what could be causing this? I have an nVidia Geforce 6800 graphics card
<senator^zZz> soundray hmmm.... http://ftp.cse.yzu.edu.tw/ftp/Linux/Ubuntu/ubuntulite/
<vcef> where do I find how ubuntu kernel differs from vanilla?
<mbd> con-man,  http://pastebin.ca/267605  the serverlayout named DualScreen is the interesting one
<oem> none only sda3,sda6 and hdc under /dev
<con-man> mbd: will the screens share the 4 desktops? or will there now be 8?
<oem> and onel isting as proc
<b0ss_> is there a way to put your whole ubuntu system under a proxy??
<mbd> con-man, there will be 8
<con-man> mbd: damn,
<mbd> con-man, yeah :\
<CharlieSu> bimberi: so if nobody needs to collect it remotely then i'm good..  for example if i use squirrelmail i wouldn't need that
<BackPacker> oem: so the volume is probably being mounted automatically by hal or automount or something
<b0ss_> is there a way to put your whole ubuntu system under a proxy??
<con-man> mbd: I wanted 4 desktops, and i could just rotate the cube the way i wanted it
<mbd> con-man, i would use that layout, if it worked with wine/pokersoftware
<iStirk> For some reason, when I try to install Ubuntu I get an "Unable to start in graphics mode" error. Any ideas what could be causing this? I have an nVidia Geforce 6800 graphics card
<oem> yes pmount
<BackPacker> oem: Is this the disk you tried upgrading to Dapper on?
<CharlieSu> bimberi: also..  my postfix file says mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, does that mean i will not get mail from outside?
<Polysics> i wonder how it is so hard to find out WHICH modem i have... shouldn't firmware say it somewhere?
<soundray> senator^zZz: it doesn't seem to be an 'official' ubuntu project to me.
<oem> yes
<Rprp> bash: php: command not found, does someone know how i can run is from a command?
<oem> I have a single drive
<con-man> mbd: i wanted each screen to have the same cube, but the cube would rotate independantly on each screen
<soundray> senator^zZz: why did you go for the lite rather than the full ubuntu?
<senator^zZz> soundray no ubuntulite.org had no download links
<BackPacker> oem: and it's the one that's mounted on /media/scsidisk?
<oem> yes
<senator^zZz> so someone told me here a few days ago about that link instead
<Agrajag> it sure does have a lot of links to other things in its download area
<mbd> con-man, xinerama and dualscreen seems to be the only ways.. only ways ive found out about atleast.. mail to ati&amd and complain and explain how u want it to work
<bluefox83> tab ish ebil >.>
<Rprp> bash: php: command not found, does someone know how i can run is from a command?
<soundray> senator^zZz: why did you go for the lite rather than the full ubuntu?
<BackPacker> oem: and just to get it clear, it's one of the partitions on this disk that you can't access?
<mbd> con-man, yeah, me too.. and that each screen had its own task list (in xfce, dont know how it is in gnome)
<senator^zZz> soundray because the computer is 200mhz and 32mb ram
<oem> I have a 250g disk, when I installed dapper I made small partition of 25g thinking I would be able to delete the partition that had breezy
<oem> but it doesn't want to read the memory partition breezy was using
<barktpolar> If I try to download a ISO from a torrent while the connection is firewalled, Will it corrupt the download?
<Rprp> bash: php: command not found, does someone know how i can run is from a command?
<mjr> no
<BackPacker> oem: so you installed dapper on the 25g partition?
<oem> yes
<BackPacker> oem: and it's the breezy partition that you can't access?
<oem> right
<IdleOne> barktpolar, it shouldnt affect the file
<BackPacker> oem: do you know the partition name?
<senator^zZz> soundray do you know how to set the root password? or do you think there might be a backdoor version with a rootpassword already set?
<iStirk> For some reason, when I try to install Ubuntu I get an "Unable to start in graphics mode" error. Any ideas what could be causing this? I have an nVidia Geforce 6800 graphics card.
<oem> should have been sda1
<BackPacker> oem: have you tried manually mounting /dev/sda1?
<soundray> senator^zZz: on a normal ubuntu, you can force a root password with 'sudo passwd'. But you have to know the user password in order to do this.
<oem> I am not that familiar with terminal yet, part of why I came here
<bimberi> CharlieSu: if i've got it right, that means that only local users can use postfix to send mail (so you won't be a spam gateway).  receiving is another issue.  do a 'sudo netstat -plunt' and see if it is listening on 0.0.0.0:25
<soundray> senator^zZz: what you could try is boot in recovery mode, which opens a root shell without a password if it's standard.
<transgress_> i've been having some problems with the bcm43xx modules causing my computer to hang
<BackPacker> oem: ok, try the following. First, open a terminal and enter "mkdir /mnt/breezy" (without the quotes)
<senator^zZz> soundray ok ubuntulite.org doenst conatin alot of information so I guess I will get not further then
<soundray> senator^zZz: from there, you can just run 'passwd'
<Lam_> when i load a cd rom in the drive, half of the files are named correctly, but the other half are named wrong with these 001, 002, 00a, 00c like suffixes. what's going on?
<BackPacker> oem: sorry, that should be "sudo mkdir /mnt/breezy"
<soundray> senator^zZz: did it install grub?
<transgress_> it'll stop it from rebooting saying it can't restart the hardware, and i can't open new items, but the ones i have opened work fairly normally
<transgress_> anyone familiar with this?
<senator^zZz> soundray I will try recoverymode now... thanks... brb
<oem> done
<t_u_x> w
<umista_> how can uninstall vmware?
<bimberi> CharlieSu: I'm fairly sure that by default, postfix is set up to receive mail from outside, but it will only accept it for local users
<BackPacker> oem: now do this: "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/breezy"
<webmaren> i can't compile anything
<BackPacker> oem: Ooops! should be "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/breezy"
<BackPacker> oem: I'll remember that 'sudo' one of these days...
<umista_> is there a ./ remove?
<webmaren> everytime i run a configure script it says "c compiler cannot create executables
<gbw> hello, i am trying to run an application, but it tells me that exec: 8: /usr/local/esterelv5_21/bin/strlsh: not found, although there is such file in the directory
<oem> its ok I rememebered to
* The_Evil_One echo
<oem> dpne
<qsuc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI tells me how to install the ati drivers for my X700, but how can I do that when Ubuntu crashes every time it tries to load the GUI?
<BackPacker> oem: now do "ls -l /mnt/breezy"
<BackPacker> oem: do you get a directory listing?
<bimberi> webmaren: install build-essential
<webmaren> qsuc, do you have another machine
<oem> yep
<CharlieSu> bimberi: it is listening..
<CharlieSu> bimberi: how can i make sure it will only accept mail for local users?  the main.cf file doesn't have man options by default
<qsuc> no
<BackPacker> oem: then the partition is probably ok. You could mount it the way I said, but really you'd want it to mount automatically
<qsuc> well i mean i do
<con-man> mbd: im having the same issue with this setup
<webmaren> qsuc, live near a library
<con-man> mbd: its fine at the login screen
<qsuc> webmaren: why? to read the instructions
<soundray> gbw: this strlsh itself contains a reference to a file that doesn't exist.
<oem> it does sometimes, but the problem is that I cannot execute or wrtie
<con-man> mbd: as soon as I login it goes back to mirror desktop
<qsuc> webmaren - i do but it's windows xp?
<Lam_> how do i re-execute fstab to remount anything i've unmounted?
<webmaren> qsuc, you could print out the instruction and run them in safe mode
<soundray> gbw: what do you get from 'head -n 1 /usr/local/esterelv5_21/bin/strlsh'?
<gbw> soundray,  ohh, but i dont know which file it is loking for
<con-man> does anyone know why my extended desktop works at the login screen, but turns off as soon as I log in?
<BackPacker> oem: when you say "sometimes" do you know what is is that makes the difference?
<qsuc> recovery mode from pressing exit when ubuntu is loading? webmaren
<oem> nope
<gbw> soundray, it is a binary file
<webmaren> qsuc, hit escape at the GRUB menu, and then select recovery mode
<qsuc> sweet, thanks webmaren
<webmaren> anytime
<senator^zZz> soundray thanks it worked... the default root password in ubuntu lite 1.1 was xxxx
<umista_> is there a way to change the res on from grub to my bootup screen
<senator^zZz> finally
<Corbeaux> lol, i left the ubuntu cd in my drive and it booted into ubuntu up when windows crash
<gbw> soundray, i got a bunch of unreadable characters
<TuxProbe> hello fellow tux'ers.. i came to find sudo as the most powerfull tool to use while implementing root-desktop-scripts on my user desktop...
<soundray> gbw: if you're experienced or adventurous, you could run your application with strace
<BackPacker> oem: with disks that are mounted from /etc/fstab, you can specify the perms there. With automounted SCSI disks, I just don't know
<bimberi> CharlieSu: sorry, that i'm really not sure about.  Either someone else here knows postfix config better than I or it's to the Doco for you :)
<oem> when I go to properties of /media/scsi it tells me I am not the owner of the directory so I cannot change anything
<TuxProbe> how can i make the sudo prompt for a password via gui?!
<con-man> does anyone know why my extended desktop works at the login screen, but turns off as soon as I log in?
<bimberi> TuxProbe: gksudo
<iStirk> For some reason, when I try to install Ubuntu I get an "Unable to start in graphics mode" error. Any ideas what could be causing this? I have an nVidia Geforce 6800 graphics card.
<CharlieSu> bimberi: Doco for me lol.. thanks bud.. you have helped out a lot
<TuxProbe> i figured, if any dist knew about sudo - it would be ubuntu..
<BackPacker> oem: that's because it's automounted
<oem> ah is the a good wiki page on how to move the scsidisk to fstab?
<bimberi> CharlieSu: cool :)
<con-man> anyone?
<con-man> anyone at all?
<TuxProbe> bimberi: gksudo is not in gentoo's vocabulary
<umista_> is there a way to change the res on from grub to my bootup screen
<gbw> soundray, can you try this application http://www-sop.inria.fr/meije/esterel/getting-esterel.html,  i must get it working, it is seterell compiler
<TuxProbe> bimberi: is it a deb pkg?
<con-man> :'(
<BackPacker> oem: I've just about reached the end of my knowledge on this. I know how linux handles IDE but not SCSI
<Lam_> how do i remount anything that i've unmounted through fstab?
<bimberi> TuxProbe: this is #ubuntu though :)
<con-man> can anyone help me?
<oem> btw there is no fstab under /etc
<con-man> oem: lies
<bimberi> TuxProbe: it's part of the "gksu" package
<soundray> oem: create a directory with 'sudo mkdir /media/scsi/accessforall' and make it read-writable for everyone with 'sudo chmod 777 /media/scsi/accessforall'
<oem> I am looking sat the directory right now
<BackPacker> oem: but you just told me that you got a directory listing from "cat /etc/fstab"!
<con-man> does anyone know why my extended desktop works at the login screen, but turns off as soon as I log in?
<oem> Hey this thing is possesed
<bimberi> TuxProbe: and apologies, i didn't read all of your posts
<con-man> ???
<TuxProbe> bimberi: A library for integration of su into applications! just what i needed thx :)
<oem> I went in the file browser to /etc
<con-man> no one can help me?
<BackPacker> oem:  let me guess: it's back, right?
<oem> and found no fstab driectory
<bimberi> TuxProbe: np :)
<con-man> there are 900 ppl in this channel
<soundray> gbw: your best bet is to install the RPM package with alien
<soundray> !alien | gbw
<Ubotwo> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Dragen> oem: fstab is a file.  not a directory
<sindrum> con: what kind of gpu do you have?
<con-man> ati
<gbw> soundray, strace gives me string like this access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK) and i dont have such file
<con-man> sindrum: ati
<con-man> sindrum: x1600
<oem> <-- idiot,
<TuxProbe> bimberi: it depends on the sudo pkg? or can i safely uninstall that and use this library?
<sindrum> con: same as mine
<gbw> soundray, it is not an rpm package, it is tgz
<oem> I was looking for a directory not a file
<Dragen> oem, lol it's a common mistake
<BackPacker> oem:  it's the file that specifies what gets mounted where
<con-man> sindrum: any ideas?
<sindrum> con: I cant help you with that exact problem but i can say ati cards dont work right in ubuntu...
<oem> ok so thats the first stop in fixing it
<con-man> sindrum: mine works fine except for that one issue
<BackPacker> oem: what is?
<oem> fstab
<Dragen> oem: be careful what you change in there, because you can make your linux distro non-bootable
<oem> I assume I need to create a line for sda1 there
<sindrum> con: did you try ubuntuforums ?
<cntb-guest> default install from alternateCD gives me some animation of minimize a window . want to disable those  animated rectangles
<bimberi> TuxProbe: I doubt it.  If it's a dependency....
<TuxProbe> bimberi: aw why would I anyways - thx, ill blog my script results for u all :)
<con-man> sindrum: the forums are slow
<sindrum> there usually good at finding out whats wrong
<BackPacker> oem: if it's being automounted by pmount then there will be a configuration file for it somewhere else, I think
<con-man> sindrum: ill try them if i have to
<oem> hmm so look for a config file for pmount?
<BackPacker> oem: but I don't know how linux handles automounted SCSI disks...
<soundray> gbw: sorry, you will have to ask the author of this compiler to help you get it running on Ubuntu.
<BackPacker> oem: and I dont know how pmount works, either
<BackPacker> oem: maybe someone else here does...
<gbw> ahh so it is only for redhat
<Dragen> oem: do you see the SCSI device being mounted in 'fstab'?
<gbw> damn it
<oem> no
<oem> well yes
<soundray> gbw: as it is, they've tailored it to RedHat 6.0, and this is next to impossible to install on your system.
<BackPacker> oem: :-)
<oem> it has sda6 and sda3 but not sda1
<Dragen> oem: then that's where it's being mounted
<Kervan> please help what packages i need to use hp psc 1210
<Kervan> i have installed hlip but i cant use
<BackPacker> oem: I wish you'd said that earlier...
<gbw> i will try the windows version
<oem> sda1 is in the pmount file
<pibarnas> Could I fix the apt when it blows out?!? Well, every software based on it isn't opening... how could I recover it?? I'm using edgy...
<soundray> pibarnas: what do you get from 'sudo apt-get -f install'? Please paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<BackPacker> oem: what makes you think pmount is automounting sda1?
<pibarnas> <soundray> I will!
<maxxism> Hey all.  Did they remove the K7 Kernel builds from Edgy???
<bimberi> !generic | maxxism
<maxxism> lame
<con-man> does anyone know why my extended desktop works at the login screen, but turns off as soon as I log in?
<oem> because I am looking at the file pmount.allow and it is ther, plus when I go to the computer it shows it as a 215.g volume and anytime I try to do anyting to it its gives a message about pmount
<bimberi> maxxism: argh, no bot :|
<vcef> !generic
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I think ubotu is missing in action ?
<bimberi> hey thoreauputic
<pibarnas> <soundray> It's there!
<thoreauputic> bimberi: hello
<bimberi> funny, and you've appeared :)
<soundray> Kervan: you need hpijs
<ubotu> maxxism: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<maxxism> ubotu ~generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<thoreauputic> bimberi: not for long
<maxxism> ubotu !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<soundray> pibarnas: I need the URL pls
<con-man> does anyone know why my extended desktop works at the login screen, but turns off as soon as I log in?
<bimberi> argh, it's a generic flood
<pibarnas> <soundray> ooops, okay... sorry!
<PinauD> hi
<PinauD> does anyone know how to use fortran?
<pibarnas> <soundray> It's there: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35342/
<oem> is it as simple as deleting /dev/sda from the pmount file, and writing it in the fstab file?
<BackPacker> oem: that could be your problem, if it's in pmount.allow but not in fstab. Especially if the other partitions are in fstab
<asgilder> I've got ubuntu installed, and the hard drive I had it installed to is also my music hard drive. How do I find the files with the music? I think they're in another partition on the drive.
<Kervan> soundray: hpijs installed allready
<con-man> does anyone know why my extended desktop works at the login screen, but turns off as soon as I log in?
<soundray> !printing | Kervan
<ubotu> Kervan: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<oem> should I just copy the same info from the other ext3 sda3?
<xen> Quick question.  Overall, what has better support on linux: nvidia or ati?
<thoreauputic> nvidia
<tonyyarusso> nvidia
<BackPacker> oem: you mean in /etc/fstab?
<dimach> !kernel | dimach
<Kervan> ubotu: i have installed all tools about hp and cups
<ubotu> dimach: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i have installed all tools about hp and cups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> pibarnas: this is serious. If it was my system, I would back up the data and reinstall
<oem> yes
<peder_> Dec 5 01:08:11 pedbar authdaemond: libauthvchkpw.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <- Anyone experienced same problem?
<con-man> does anyone have any idea
<BackPacker> oem: not exactly. Can you show me what one of the lines says?
<oem> /dev/sda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<con-man> my extended desktop works at the login screen, but turns off as soon as I log in?
<bimberi> asgilder: is it already mounted? check with 'df'  otherwise use 'sudo fdisk -l' to see the partitions and then you can mount the one you want
<BackPacker> oem: that was fast!
<Dragen> lol
<oem> I was already heading there
<oem> I was thinkg just change sda3 to sda1
<BackPacker> oem: copy the line, change the sda3 to sda1, change the / to wherever you want it mounted
<con-man> im sooo close
<pibarnas> <soundray> Well, I suspected that! I'll start to backup up the system...
<con-man> why would it do that
<con-man> once i get that fixed im set
<BackPacker> oem: if you don't change the / it won't work. It will try to mount it on top of the root filesystem
<asgilder> How do I get into the command line?
<bimberi> asgilder: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<oem> ok so just something like/sda1 should work?
<Dragen> asglider, you can hit ALT-F2 and type "gnome-terminal"
<soundray> pibarnas: you could try to trace the error and recover, but unless you've customized your system a lot, reinstallation is faster.
<BackPacker> oem: you'll also want to put a # at the start of the line in pmount.allow so that pmount doesn't handle it
<Rprp> Well, nl.archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<BackPacker> oem: not just like that it won't. you need to create a directory where you want to mount it
<mariano> asgilder: Applications-> Accessories, no?
<BackPacker> oem: you already created the /mnt/breezy directory earlier. You could mount it there
<pibarnas> <soundray> I understand... thank you!
<oem> so home/oem/desktop is workabnle?
<BSDnux> does anyone know how to find out what channels the mixer supports? i doN't get any sound in tvtime and it seems to be a problem with the line-in settings, when i select "line" as the input source in xfce4-mixer, it always jumps back to "mic"...
<oem> when you say to put the # you mean inside the pmount file?
<con-man> does anyone know why my displays settings keep resseting when i log in
<BackPacker> oem: /home/oem/desktop is not a good place to mount anything!
<oem> /mnt/sda then?
<BackPacker> oem: edit pmount.allow and add a # at the start of the line for sda1
<BackPacker> oem: /mnt/sda isn't a good name but /mnt/sda1 could be
<Dragen> no, mkdir in /mnt and call it whatever you want,  like /mnt/myfiles
<con-man> anyone?
<con-man> does anyone know why my displays settings keep resseting when i log in
<oem> ha meant that
<BackPacker> oem: of course, you'd have to create the /mnt/sda1 directory
<BackPacker> oem: with "mkdir /mnt/sda1"
<soundray> con-man: I think this might be because it applies your personal setting from the Screen Resolution dialog.
<oem> sould the breezy would work to use?
<BackPacker> oem: but I'd suggest giving it a better name than that, like /mnt/breezy. Which you've already created
<con-man> kk
<asgilder> When I get into sudo fdisk it asks for a password, but won't let me type one.
<Dragen> asglider, use your login password
<tonyyarusso> asgilder: It won't show the characters, but it is taking the input
<oem> cool, I'm learning alot
<ezenu> oem, I'd recommend something descriptive. e.g., /mnt/data, /mnt/win, /mnt/share -- these are what I use. The /dev/x is different
<BackPacker> oem: so the line in /etc/fstab would look like this: /dev/sda1       /mnt/breezy               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<soundray> asgilder: it will let you type it - it just doesn't echo the keystrokes.
<rb__> in #nlnog
<ezenu> oem, but it doesn't really matter
<oem> yep thats what I have it looking like now
<BackPacker> ezenu: it's his old Breezy  partitions, so I suggested /mnt/breezy
<oem> only have to save everything and  reboot or no?
<maxxism> surprising.  my upgrade from dapper to edgy worked without any problems that i can see.
<BackPacker> oem: have you edited pmount.allow?
<oem> yes
<ezenu> BackPacker, oh ok. I was thinking that /mnt/sda1 was an obscure title
<soundray> maxxism: it's done so for thousands of users who we don't get to see here ;)
<BackPacker> oem: you don't have to reboot yet. Remember, it's already mounted in /mnt/breezy. You did that earlier.
<oem> but it doesn't seem to want to let me save anyof this
<oem> ah
<BackPacker> oem: next time you boot it should work
<kelvie> I just finished doing a dist-upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, and it complains about libuim0 not letting libuim3 install
<BackPacker> oem: you need to be root to edit those files
<kelvie> and as such, all apt-gets fail at the dep check
<asgilder> Okay... how to mount?
<BackPacker> oem: what did you edit them in? Which program?
<kelvie> How do I fix that?
<oem> gedit
<BackPacker> oem: you're running Gnome desktop?
<oem> but I opened them with filebrowser not in terminal
<oem> yes
<toodles> im sure this has been asked many times but im debating what to install i have a celeron 466mhz laptop with a 6gig hdd and 256megs of ram what should i be installing:) would kubuntu run to slow?
<Dragen> oem you didn't sudo the file
<BackPacker> oem: I use KDE. Do you have a terminal open?
<maxxism> soundray  I have just heard so many people with issues.
<toodles> i have xp on it now so anything really faster and smoother would be nice:)
<oem> yep
<BackPacker> oem: enter "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and edit that one
<soundray> maxxism: that's what I'm saying: you don't hear from the people who don't have issues.
<tonyyarusso> toodles: It would be doable, but maybe not the most pleasant with Kubuntu.  I'd try Xubuntu, which is pretty sweet these days.
<BackPacker> oem: and do "sudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow"
<mon_> is there a way to force reloading the groups a user's in? (may sound a bit weird..)
<maxxism> soundray true true.
<oem> let me guess save what I have as fstab1 then open in sudo terminal and then save as fstab
<BackPacker> oem: make the changes and save, then close the other gedit window(s)
<mon_> except relogin
<maxxism> ahhhh firefox 2 is nice
<sindrum> you could use ubuntu on the laptop...i installed breezy on a crappier box and it ran ok
<Dragen> oem, make sure you don't close the terminal window, behind gedit, cuz this will close the thread
<soundray> kelvie: try a 'sudo apt-get --purge remove libuim0'. It shouldn't be needed any more.
<toodles> tonyyarusso: and with xubuntu with ease i can browse the net, irc, play mp3s, email and whatnot?
<BackPacker> oem: better to do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and copy and paste the line from the original gedit window
<toodles> i mean if ubuntu or kubuntu would run faster and smoother then xp is running on the laptop now i would be happy:)
<BackPacker> oem: then do "sudo gedit pmount.allow" and put the # at the start of the sda1 line
<tonyyarusso> toodles: Sure.  Take a look around the screenshots on osdir.com if you want to check it out ahead of time.  You can actually have both Xubuntu and Kubuntu at the same time and see which you prefer.
<asgilder> Can I mount a fat32 drive in Ubuntu?
<sindrum> it depends on how your going to use it
<Dragen> toodles, i'm running Nvidia/Beryl and it runs better than Vista  ;)
<soundray> !fat32 | asgilder
<ubotu> asgilder: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<BackPacker> asgilder: yes, you can
<toodles> hmmm
<toodles> oh the decisions:) i only have 1 blank cd so i need to figure out which 1 to burn:)
<oem> ok all done
<Dragen> toodles, between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<toodles> kubuntu just looks so pleasing haha
<BackPacker> oem: great
<kelvie> soundray: did that, it didn't work
<toodles> i dunno
* The_Evil_One brb restarting again
<soundray> !doesn't work | kelvie
<ubotu> kelvie: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<toodles> i jsut want something that will run better then xp on this lappy
<kelvie> soundray: but I think I fixed it.. I just removed all the uim-related packages at once
<tonyyarusso> toodles: Burn a minimal and install from there ;)  (well, if you want)
<kelvie> :/
<toodles> tony as in installing ubuntu server then install from there?
<Dragen> toodles, i know i'm gonna get beat up for saying this in the ubuntu channel, but I like Kubuntu better  ;)
<toodles> dragen but are u running kubuntu on a shitty computer?
<BackPacker> Dragen: seconded :-)
* soundray hits Dragen over the head with a two-by-four
<Dragen> haha, nah it's a Dell Precision M90
<sindrum> im just the opposite, i prefer ubuntu
<toodles> from what ive read kubuntu seems less laggy then ubuntu due to the gnome or some shit
<tonyyarusso> toodles: It's one way.  The only advantage is if you install two from there and use aptitude instead of apt-get it's easier to remove one to save disk space later.
<Dragen> felt really limited by Gnome
<BackPacker> soundray: oh, no, not the two-by-four :-)
<Dragen> I will say (personally) i noticed my 3d desktop cube / Beryl ran faster in Kubuntu
<badgerman> Hi everyone
<toodles> well this question may make it easier will kubuntu and ubuntu both run faster then xp is running on the machine?
<BackPacker> toodles: I'm running Kubuntu on a 1.2 MHz box, if that's useful information...
<sean_micken|work> i just upgraded a system from dapper to edgy.  is the start up supposed to be so bare now?  i don't see any output of things starting....?
* soundray lifts his shotgun and aims for Dragen's backside
<toodles> back that is faster then what i have:)
<Dragen> lol soundray
<toodles> 466mhz celeron 256megs of ram laptop is what i have
<IdleOne> funny thing happening.. when I enter sudo apt-get whatever Im not being asked for my password. anybody know why that is?
<FirstStrike> holy slow laptop batman
<toodles> hahah yeah
<BackPacker> toodles: Xubuntu would run a tad faster than Kubuntu then :-)
* soundray fires ---- The 'lol' tipped the scale! ;)
<toodles> well as i said im just looking for something quicker then xp
<Dragen> haha
<toodles> so if kubuntu would be id rather just run that
<FirstStrike> toodles: xubuntu is your ticket
<toodles> im already used to xp on it for the past 2 years
<sindrum> floppy linux will run good on it
<BackPacker> IdleOne: have you changed /etc/sudoers by any chance?
<soundray> IdleOne: it only asks for your password if you haven't used sudo in the past 15 minutes
<iStirk> For some reason, when I try to install Ubuntu I get an "Unable to start in graphics mode" error. Any ideas what could be causing this? I have an nVidia Geforce 6800 graphics card.
<FirstStrike> kubuntu is too resource heavy for that laptop
<toodles> sindrum i want gui:)
<FirstStrike> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<toodles> how about ubuntu then/
<oem> ok still having a problem
<Dragen> toodles, really the only difference between the two is Gnome/KDE.  in fact, you can run BOTH if you want and choose your session.  your packages are just a little more cluttered
<IdleOne> BackPacker,  no and soundray  I just rebooted machine so it should ask right?
<sindrum> right right...just make sure everything is compatible first
<max_> how do you change your nick?
<FirstStrike> toodles: both gnome/kde are too graphic heavy imo for that laptop. xubuntu is much more light weight and should run best.
<sindrum> iv ran into problems with some older stuff...bios or something
<FirstStrike> max_: /nick newnickhere
<BackPacker> IdleOne: and you haven't logged in as root... :-)
<oem> its still won't let me modify the partition
<IdleOne> max_,  /nick newnick
<con-man> does anyone here know how to remove all my display preferences from my account.
<IdleOne> BackPacker,  nope
<max_> thanks
<IdleOne> no problem
<soundray> IdleOne: I'm not sure. I think the timestamp matters, not whether you've rebooted.
<BackPacker> oem: do this in a terminal: ls -ld /mnt/breezy
<bimberi> toodles: i have a desktop with the same specs.  Xubuntu would be a good choice (I've tried all 3 on it)
<toodles> hrm well im not looking for "the best" im looking for whats better then xp i do like looking at a nice desktop to since i have to stare at it the whole time im using the computer id like it to look good as well
<IdleOne> BackPacker,  and soundray  I'll wait fifteen and see
<IdleOne> thanks
<con-man> does anyone know how I can remove my display prefs from my acount. ive got stuff that is set up in xorg.conf that seems to be overridden when i log in
<FirstStrike> toodles: you can customize the gui anyway you want.
<toodles> the ss of xubuntu look like win95:)
<Dragen> Kubuntu feels a little more like windows.  so if that's what you're comfortable with, go with that.
<grexk> helloo everyone, how can I downgrade amd64 to x86 w/out reinstallation?
<oem> I got :drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2006-11-03 23:32 /mnt/breezy
<toodles> dragen do u think it would run better then xp on that machine?
<soundray> con-man: I suggest you first test the theory and create a new user, see if it happens there, too.
<iStirk> For some reason, when I try to install Ubuntu I get an "Unable to start in graphics mode" error. Any ideas what could be causing this? I have an nVidia Geforce 6800 graphics card.
<BackPacker> Dragen: if Kubuntu felt like Windows, I'd jump out of mine
<con-man> soundray: good idea
<BackPacker> oem: wait one, please. I need a nature break...
<Dragen> toodles, I think Linux runs better period lol.. but the only difference between them is the Desktop Environment..
<soundray> IdleOne: could try 'sudo -k' as well
<IdleOne> toodles,  xubuntu will definately run faster then XP
<Dragen> YOU pick what window managers you want to use
<ozoneco> where are the man files at?
<oem> no worries you've been to helpful
<IdleOne> soundray,  -k?
<Dragen> Xubuntu is really stripped down to run fast, if that's what you're looking for
<toodles> is there any ss besides the xubuntu site with some sample desktops?
<soundray> con-man: also, have you looked at the options that 'System-Preferences-Screen Resolution' gives you?
<toodles> all the laptop is for is playing mp3s, browsing the net, irc, email
<soundray> IdleOne: invalidates the users timestamp
<Skrot> Hi. Can the ffmpeg version that comes with ubuntu encode video to h264?
<keegan_> Hello everyone,  I followed the instructions on the Beryl wiki on how to install it on my Edgy Eft system.  The problem is when I start beryl borders come up around my applications and I can't move them.  I have a GeForce 5200 with the Nvidia drivers from the edgy repo.  Anyone know how to fix this problem?
<scrupul0us> im having issues with mysql on a fresh install of edgy.. when i added new users via phpmyadmin they cant login... the ONLY account that CAN login is root... not even the account i made during install... please help
<soundray> IdleOne: 'man sudo' -- magic
<toodles> but i dont wanna install xubuntu and spend the next 2 days installing other crap to get it running:)
<keegan_> borders don't come up...sorry
<Dragen> keegan, are you starting up with 'beryl-manager'
<keegan_> Yes I am.
<IdleOne> soundray,  ok got it . I had just added some new aliases to .bashrc and thought perhaps that did it
<Dragen> ok you need to add an entry to your xorg.conf file..
<FirstStrike> toodles: it's lightweight, not featureless
<soundray> Skrot: I think it can, but I would try mencoder first
<keegan_> Do you know where I could find that entry?
<Dragen> getting it...
<keegan_> Thanks man
<ziff> im looking for a cms system with a good forum to use, ive tryed phpnuke but people says its insecure
<toodles> is there a way if i installed xubuntu and wanted to end up on kubuntu off the xubuntu install
<asgilder> There are no files in my fat32 partition! The folders are there, but files aren't.
<mcphail> scrupul0us: mysql users are not the same as your system's users...
<bimberi> toodles: it installed and ran fine on my desktop.  I did use the alternate CD to install though - the Desktop CD wouldn't boot
<FirstStrike> ziff: I like SMF (Simple Machine Forum)
<Dragen> keegan, under your DEVICE and SCREEN sections, make sure you have this:  Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<soundray> ziff: perhaps you'll like zope
<BackPacker> oem: how are you trying to access it?
<soundray> !zope | ziff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zope - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> toodles: yes, you can install kubuntu-desktop
<scrupul0us> mcphail.. right... but im not talking system.. im talking mysql
<FirstStrike> It's easy to use, has a good community backing and a very nice built-in update feature.
<Dragen> keegan, the path is  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<keegan_> whats the path to the xserver config file?
<soundray> !zope-common | ziff
<BackPacker> oem: what I mean is, how are you trying to modify it?
<ubotu> zope-common: common settings and scripts for zope installations. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.24 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 232 kB
<bimberi> toodles: which will be a large download though
<BackPacker> oem: and what error message do you get?
<toodles> oh
<soundray> arrgh
<oem> I am using the file browser with super user access through Konqueror
<maxxism> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<scrupul0us> mcphail: i added new users underphpmyadmin.. and they cant login via phpmyadmin
<con-man> soundray: i made a new account, and the issue doesnt happen in the new account
<maxxism> uboto rocks
<oem> it just tells me I don't have permission, only the owner of the file can
<BackPacker> oem:  and how are you trying to modify it?
<toodles> cuz i only have 1 cd so i figured if i could burn and install xubuntu then move to ubuntu then if that still runs fast move to kubuntu:)
<Dragen> keegan, are you using nvidia?
<soundray> con-man: excellent, give me a minute to try something...
<oem> I tried deleting, opening
<BackPacker> oem: so the perms on that file are wrong.
<bimberi> toodles: sounds like a plan :)
<oem> and writing
<BackPacker> oem: I notice that /mnt/breezy is owned by root
<con-man> soundray: k
<oem> yes
<toodles> 6.10, codename Edgy Eft (stable release)
<toodles> 6.06.1, codename Dapper Drake (stable release), with Long Term Support
<BackPacker> oem: we need to find out the perms and ownership of that file
<toodles> which 1 do i want?
<oem> but the files I am trying to access are the old root user but with the name zachary
<oem> I just don't know how to access them as zachary@ubuntu
<mcphail> scrupul0us: and the users you added have priveleges on localhost?
<BackPacker> oem: I recognise the problem. your user name and id don't match the ones you had in Breezy
<scrupul0us> yes and the FQDN
<oem> well I do have another id on here as zachary but i have not tried using that one as its not the root
<scrupul0us> mcphail: i event went so low as %
<BackPacker> oem: doesn't matter. zachary might have been root on Breezy, but on Dapper he's plain old zachary
<oem> should i try logging in as zachary on this distro and then access the old breezy
<oem> ah
<Hoag> Hey. Is it possible to choose the title of a window when opening it? I'm using gnome.
<bimberi> toodles: Edgy - if you want your software more up-to-date.  Dapper - if stability/dependability is vital to you (although Edgy is quite stable to be fair).
<FirstStrike> toodles: dapper has LTS (long term support) and is more stable than edgy. edgy is 'bleeding edge' and has a lot of the newest software, thus is prone to more problems.
<BackPacker> oem: yes. That should do it
<killermach_> where do I configure xorg? I think there may be a graphics driver problem with the default install on my laptop
<Dragen> killermach_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<toodles> hrmm
<mcphail> scrupul0us: and you flushed the priveleges?
<BackPacker> oem: a more permanent solution should also be possible
<scrupul0us> mcphail: yessir
<keegan_> Dragen: Section "Screen"
<keegan_> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<keegan_> 	Device		"NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] "
<keegan_> 	Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<keegan_> like that?
<Dragen> yep
<keegan_> Still didn't work :(
<scrupul0us> mcphail: i even reloaded mysql
<keegan_> Do I need to reset my xserver for it to take effect?
<Dragen> yea beryl can be finicky...
<IdleOne> why do I still have the kubuntu login box if I removed kubuntu-desktop?
<toodles> so which do u guys recommend dapper or edgy?
<Dragen> you can try doing ALT-CTRL-BACKSPACE
<IdleOne> dapper
<keegan_> alright I'll be right back then
<scrupul0us> mcphail: /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<FirstStrike> toodles: dapper
<soundray> con-man: when you're logged in as the new user, try this: 'su - conman', followed by 'rm ./.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/*' (assuming your old username is conman).
<FirstStrike> but it comes down to personal preference
<oem> Backpacker you are me own personal hereo
<killermach_> Dragen: is there a GUI within ubuntu? I was hoping for a drop selection list of video card drivers
<oem> or hero
<mcphail> scrupul0us: what error do you get if you try to log in via command line client?
<FirstStrike> killermach_: No
<BackPacker> oem: it worked then?
<Dragen> yea, there is a utility you can get that does that...
<FirstStrike> xorg.conf is the best way
<Dragen> but make sure in xorg.conf that your device is set to 'nvida'
<oem> one last thing I guess then, how do I give root priveldges to the zachary id
<oem> yep
<soundray> con-man: if that doesn't work, you'll have to log in at the console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), then run the rm command, then switch back to X with Alt-F7, then log in normally
<Dragen> woops, 'nvidia'
<toodles> theres no way i can install it from windows xp is there? i have to burn it and reboot to install right? i cant use a virtual drive and mount for an install?
<Dragen> and NOT 'nv'
<oem> like a charm
<BackPacker> oem: you can add zachary to the admin group. Check out "Users and Groups" in the System menu
<IdleOne> toodles,  cd's a cheap enough
<killermach_> Dragen: my default installation on my laptop with ATI Radeon mobile, some X buttons get verticle pixel lines on them, when I mouse over them, they clear up and remain clear on mouse out
<bimberi> toodles: as an example of the difference, Edgy has Firefox 2.0.  Dapper has 1.5.
<BackPacker> oem: but that doesn't give zachary full root privileges
<scrupul0us> mcphail: may i message you
<toodles> bumberi aww ok
<Hoag> Anyone?
<toodles> well im gonna try edgy
<oem> but I can at least add and remove programs right?
<Dragen> killermach_: hmm that's odd.. have ou tried reloading your theme?
<BackPacker> oem: yes
<mcphail> scrupul0us: if you keep it in channel then anyone can help or learn. I'm no mysql guru :)
<Dragen> keegan_: how did that work out?  still no titlebars?
<FirstStrike> toodles: why would you want to install it from within xp? the install cd is a livecd by default and will bring you into ubuntu. you can play with it without even installing it. then, when you're ready to install there's an "Install" icon on the desktop that will walk you through the install process. It's quite easy.
<toodles> i hope getting my wireless card working on this wont be hard:) lol
<oem> ok good that solves the last of my troubles
<keegan_> Dragen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35344/
<keegan_> Thats the error I get
<scrupul0us> mcphail: mysql -u blog -p
<BackPacker> oem: you can do that anyway with "sudo apt-get install packagename" at the command line if you want to go all geeky
<scrupul0us> mcphail: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'blog'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<toodles> firststrike i can use the linux straight off the cd without installing it 1st to see if i like it?
<FirstStrike> toodles: yes
<vertz> how do i change from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1?
<oem> ha well I willwrite that down as I do like to get my geek on
<IdleOne> toodles,  yup :)
<toodles> oh then ill just get all 3 versions mount it virtually
<toodles> and see which i like the best that way
<Dragen> keegan_: eek.. did you install the nvidia linux drivers?
<BackPacker> oem: and that's not the last of your troubles, I bet... :-)
<FirstStrike> toodles: it will run a little slower though because it's running off the cd
<toodles> then burn the cd
<toodles> yeah
<FirstStrike> but other than that, it will be the same
<toodles> but i can get the idea
<oem> well for now it is
<scrupul0us> mcphail: here is copy/paste from phpmyadmin... "blog  	localhost  	Yes  	 ALL PRIVILEGES  "
<con-man> soundray: didnt work
<BackPacker> oem: good
<keegan_> I believe I did, I installed them from the repository...I had to install a new kernel and all that stuff
<soundray> con-man: what did it say?
<oem> thank you again and hope i can help pyou out someday
<Fastly> i'm trying to share files using samba and the "System->Administration->Shared Folders" dialog..
<scrupul0us> mcphail: thats the privledges tab
<con-man> soundray: i removed the directory
<BackPacker> oem: you're welcome. Glad to be of help
<Dragen> i could never get it to work from the repository.. i downloaded my nvidia drivers manually...
<oem> well I'm off to reacquint myself with old data
<con-man> soundray: it went fine. but when i logged back in, same issue. display settings are overriding whats in xorg.conf
<Dragen> got them installed..
<soundray> con-man: did you log out as your old user before you did this?
<bimberi> toodles: they're LiveCD's you have to boot from them to evaluate.  I'm not sure you can do that from an ISO image on a HDD
<con-man> soundray: yes
<Fastly> but on windows it asks for a password for "ARNIE\alex"... i type in my password (alex on machine called arnie) and it doesn't work
<IdleOne> why do I still have the kubuntu login box if I removed kubuntu-desktop?
<BackPacker> oem: see you around
<keegan_> Alright I'll do that then try it again
<Dragen> keegan...
<Dragen> when you try to load beryl, can you hold down ALT , click the window and wiggle the window around?
<genbie> hi, anyone knows how can i find out if i have usb 1.0 or usb 2.0 from /proc/bus/usb please?
<soundray> IdleOne: kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage. It doesn't actually remove anything.
<asgilder> Can someone help me? I mounted my windows partition, and got that working. I can access it now. But there are no files there. There are just empty folders.
<nobotz> is it normal to have no /etc/postgresql/8.1/main missing in dapper
<keegan_> none of the windows move
<Fastly> any ideas please?
<bimberi> toodles: that said, this looks promising - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<killermach_> Dragen: no.. still d/l'ing updates.. I'll try changing theme when done
<soundray> con-man: okay, two suggestions.
<IdleOne> soundray, what package do I remove to get the kubuntu login off and use ubuntu default one
<soundray> con-man: actually, let's start with just one.
<con-man> soundray: there has to be a way to remove the personal display settings for the account con-man
<toodles> thx bumberi im reading it now
<IdleOne> soundray,  or do I need to switch from kde back to gdm?
<Dragen> keegan_: ok...
<Flannel> IdleOne: that's KDM vs GDM, not kubuntu vs ubuntu, yeah.
<soundray> con-man: remove the entire directory '/home/con-man/.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen/'
<Dragen> keegan_: when installing those nvidia linux drivers, you can get an API mismatch, and X wont start...
<scrupul0us> mcphail: do mysql users have to be system users as well?
<con-man> soundray: will try that
<BackPacker> On boot, I get this message: "/dev/hda7: The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 3933916 bocks. The physical size of the device is 3933909 blocks. Either the superblock or the partition is likely to be corrupt!" Anhone know how to fix it?
<con-man> soundray: brb
<IdleOne> Flannel,  refresh my memory on how I do that please
<soundray> IdleOne: yes, the latter
<scrupul0us> mcphail: caus this si crazy
<jughead> how might I go about compiling a program from source?
<soundray> !compile | jughead
<ubotu> jughead: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Dragen> keegan_: are you running Ubuntu ?
<keegan_> Yes I am 6.10
<mcphail> scrupul0us: no - mysql users have nothing to do with system users
<Flannel> IdleOne: dpkg-reconfigure gdm should do it
<RememberPOL> Does anyone know a repository that keeps the latest beta nvidia binary drivers (1.0-9742, not just 1.0-9629) ?
<scrupul0us> mcphail: thats what i thought.. but i cant for the life of me think why it doesnt work
<soundray> jughead: what package do you need?
<con-man> soundray: didnt work
<Dragen> ok somewhere in System, utilties, i can't remember (i'm in Kubuntu)  nvidia usually installs a utility called "NVIDIA X Server Settings"... do you see that?
<IdleOne> Flannel, Thank you
<soundray> con-man: so you logged out fully, then removed the directory? With rm -rf ?
<IdleOne> soundray,  TY ALSO
<mcphail> scrupul0us: and logging in as "-u root" works?
<con-man> soundray: yeah
<scrupul0us> yes
<scrupul0us> root works just fine
<con-man> soundray: rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty ./.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen/
<keegan_> No I don't see it anywhere in the start menu
<scrupul0us> thats how i was adding new privledge users
<vcef> where can I get ubuntu kernel patches?
<RememberPOL> Dragen: Are you talking to me?
<Dragen> keegan_: you don't see the NVINDIA splash just before X starts?
<brett_> could anyone help me with beryl?
<RememberPOL> keegan_: I believe the command is nvidia-settings
<RememberPOL> brett_: What's up?
<con-man> brett_: #beryl
<mcphail> scrupul0us: i'll need to scratch my head about this one for a moment...
<tonyyarusso> brett_: In #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl perhaps
<Dragen> NVIDIA* llol
<brett_> i've tried beryl, they aren't responding
<soundray> con-man: any output from that command?
<brett_> #beryl that is
<BackPacker> Can anyone help with my partition size problem?
<RememberPOL> brett_: What's the problem?
<keegan_> nvidia settings loads up when I type in the command
<con-man> soundray: none, just drops to the next line
<keegan_> and no I haven't restarted since I installed the nvidia drivers
<brett_> anyway, i had beryl running fine without updating "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<scrupul0us> mcphail: im righnt there with you
<jellegant> hey, room.
<brett_> and when i ran that, i set up my file for nvidia
<Flannel> !kernel | vcef
<ubotu> vcef: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<keegan_> I got a couple of errors though when I loaded the nvidia-settings command though
<killermach_> oh.. I have a dual boot, how do I get ubuntu to stop tampering with the system clock, I don't use UTC but don't find this option in the administration of time
<brett_> i got my resolution to work, but now whenever i try to run beryl, the borders dissapear
<RememberPOL> brett_: I believe that just alters your xorg.conf file, so it probably took out some card/aiglx settings you need.
<soundray> con-man: perhaps you can copy the .gconf/desktop/gnome/screen directory over from the new user, if one exists
<Dragen> ok there are a few tutorials on this, i'm kind of lost what steps you took
<vcef> thanks
<Dragen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<Dragen> That is the thread for installing NVIDIA/AIGLX/BERYL
<brett_> any idea how to replenish my card/aiglx settings?
<Dragen> make sure you haven't missed anything
<RememberPOL> brett_: Does the splashscreen show up?
<keegan_> Alright I'll read it
<tonyyarusso> killermach_: You set UTC="no" somewhere - give me a moment and I'll try to find the file
<brett_> yes. nvidia flickers for a second, then shows my login screen
<RememberPOL> brett_: I mean the Beryl splashscreen..
<brett_> it shows up if i run beryl
<con-man> good idea
<brett_> but the borders dissapear
<Dragen> brett_: run  'beryl-manager'
<brett_> i can still alt+drag and have the windows move like jelly
<toodles> the directions for installing ubuntu from windows seem a bit confusing lol
<killermach_> tonyyarusso: thanks.. I did this once on another machine weeks ago, but this is my second unbuntu/xp install
<jellegant> I have eft on my comp, but somehow lost my wireless.  I am currently running on my dapper live cd.  Does anyone know of any way to apt-get to the hd?
<soundray> con-man: you'll have to go via sudo, i.e. 'sudo cp -a /home/newuser/.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen /tmp ; chown con-man.con-man /tmp/screen ; cp -a /tmp/screen /home/con-man/.gconf/desktop/gnome/
<mcphail> scrupul0us: before we go any further (and sorry to ask this...), you're sure you have the passwords correct (including case etc)?
<soundray> '
<brett_> dragen ive tried that
<brett_> i have it run beryl-manager on boot
<Dragen> ok have you added that option in your xorg.conf file?
<RememberPOL> brett_: What's this return glxinfo | grep rendering
<scrupul0us> mcphail: yes i just reset them on the one users ive been trying to add... twice... no go
<scrupul0us> mcphail: simple test/test
<brett_> Direct rendering: Yes
<Dragen> ok that's good
<brett_> brb
<brett_> can you PM me?
<soundray> con-man: forgot ' -R' after chmod
<rance> does anyone know a good location for a howto on using ubuntu-server 6.06 as a NAT enabled internet sharing router
<user123> Question can i install google earth on ubuntu ppc?
<jughead> I'm trying to follow the directions for compiling the source, I keep getting ./configure:  no such file or directory
<Dragen> brett_: , add this to your Screen and Device sections in /etc/X11/xorg.conf :   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Flannel> jughead: are you in the folder with the source?
<dsnyders> I want to install Ubuntu onto LVM partitions, but that option doesn't seem to exist in the installer.  How do I install to LVM?
<soundray> con-man: and sudo ('sudo chmod -R /tmp/screen')
<jughead> Flannel, yeah
<soundray> user123: no
<tonyyarusso> killermach_: Here we go.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60498&highlight=dual+boot+clock
<Flannel> dsnyders: you need to get the alternate CD
<jughead> or not
<jughead> hang on
<LordMetroid> oka, I mistakenly added a word to the dictionary which seem to follow me in ubuntu... Anyone know how to delete it?
<scrupul0us> mcphail: well i just got in after i flushed
<scrupul0us> wierd...
<scrupul0us> mcphail: any good with squirrelmail? thats next on my hotlist :)
<soundray> LordMetroid: which dictionary?
<dsnyders> Flannel, Alternate CD?
<Flannel> dsnyders: yeah, the alternate CD.  When you download the ISO, you have the choice between Desktop, and Alternate.  Alternate CD has LVM support
<LordMetroid> It is contantly present in firefox at least...
<LordMetroid> Maybe it's firefox's dictionary
<soundray> LordMetroid: can you specify what you mean by 'it is present'?
<LordMetroid> Well when I write messages in textbox I can use it for spelling
<Spisters> Hello I have a question about drivers
<mcphail> scrupul0us: yeah, i'm running squirrelmail. I set it up about 2 years ago though... :)
<scrupul0us> mcphail: as i mentioned im on a fresh install of edgy... i have SM installed but it keeps telling me my imap server dropped the connection when i try to login
<scrupul0us> mcphail: and i cannot find ANYTHING to help fix it
<Spisters> how would I go about updating them in ubuntu?
<mcphail> scrupul0us: i think you need to delete the old indexes
<soundray> Spisters: which drivers?
<scrupul0us> mcphail: old... its a fresh install... shouldnt be any old about it... never-thepless whats involved there
<mcphail> scrupul0us: you are using it toi access mail on your own server?
<Spisters> video card drivers
<scrupul0us> mcphail: yes
<francis_> how to share office file in a windows network using ubuntu?
<Spisters> I tried going into device manager but that didn't really help
<mcphail> scrupul0us: do you have any important mail stored yet? If so back it up first...
<soundray> !ati | Spisters
<ubotu> Spisters: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zspada15> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<Spisters> thanks
<Flannel> !samba | francis_
<ubotu> francis_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<scrupul0us> mcphail: ive got nothing on there
<mcphail> scrupul0us: i'm remembering this from a looong time ago...
<BackPacker> francis_: you can use Samba to share Windows files
<scrupul0us> mcphail: im configured like this: http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p5
<mcphail> scrupul0us: in your Mail folder, try "rm -rf .imap/"
<Flannel> scrupul0us: that's a really bad howto, by the way.
<scrupul0us> mcphail: for post fix and courier
<scrupul0us> o?
<francis_> samba? how can i install it
<soundray> BackPacker: no, Samba is for sharing files on Unix with a Windows network.
<Flannel> francis_: read the URLs ubotu gave you in his factoid
<scrupul0us> mcphail: why is that
<BackPacker> soundray: that's what I meant. Didn't I?  :-)
<francis_> im having problem installing files... i downloaded frostwire and YM for unix but i got an error
<toodles> bumberi that guide seems to be fine until the end of it where it says reboot and it will boot of the cd doesnt say how it would work if u copy the iso to the hdd
<mcphail> scrupul0us: it will delete the indexes which may be causing the connection to drop. Ihad this problem once and that fixed it
<soundray> francis_: try 'cd /bin ; sudo ln -sf bash sh ; cd -' to fix those
<mcphail> scrupul0us: but i'm afraid it is a "worksforme"
<mattlowe> Can anyone tell me where i can find the sensor files for my cpu, hdd, etc temps? fan speeds and what not?
<jughead> ok I made it part of the way through the configure process... it says I'm missing SDL
<mcphail> scrupul0us: back the directory up first, if you're worried
<francis_> thnks soundray
<scrupul0us> ::scratches head:: i just did a localte .imap
<scrupul0us> and found nothing
<soundray> mattlowe: if your ACPI accesses them, and it is supported, you can look in /proc/acpi/
<scrupul0us> mcphail: i mean locate
<soundray> mattlowe: failing that, you can try the mbmon program
<soundray> !info mbmon | mattlowe
<ubotu> mbmon: Hardware monitoring without kernel dependencies (text client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-4 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 196 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 knetbsd-i386)
<francis_> soundray: where to execute the commands...dont know how to go to the command line? :)
<RememberPOL> brett?
<soundray> mattlowe: if you still haven't got what you want, and you're reasonably hardcore, you have to try lm-sensors.
<mcphail> scrupul0us: i'm using dovecot as the server. Maybe that is the difference?
<mattlowe> where do i get the lm-sensors?
<soundray> !lm-sensors | mattlowe
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<scrupul0us> mcphail: idk i tried that b4 as well...apt-get install dovecot.. still didnt work after i updated the squirrlmail-configure
<dsnyders> Flannel, Is there a way of just downloading the LVM installer rather than the whole alternate CD?
<CharlieSu> my ubuntu just quit being able to resolve any servernames..  if i have not updated anything what can i do so that it will reload resolv.conf?
<rosen37> Please I manage a network and I installed a NIS server and I have 10 workstation on ubuntu connected on this NIS. On 1 machine , when a user log trhough the NIS , it works but when his comp lock (screensaver) he can t unlock it ( password incorrect ) . No idea what can be the prob?
<soundray> francis_: open a terminal with Alt-F2 gnome-terminal
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: you could restart networking
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: i'm connected remotely, how can i do that so that it will startup without me there?
<mattlowe> why are the lm-sensors "hardcore?"
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: i'm SSHed in.. i need to make sure that it will be back up
<mcphail> scrupul0us: what does "ls -a ~/Mail" reveal?
<con-man> soundray: thanks it worked
<soundray> con-man: the directory copy did?
<mattlowe> i just did a apt-get install lm-sensors
<francis_> soundray: it shows me the run application applet ..what to do next ?
<scrupul0us> mcphail: ls: /root/Mail: No such file or directory
<soundray> francis_: enter gnome-terminal
<Spisters> why are the drivers on the linux-restricted-modules list, should I just be happy with what I have?
<corevette> does anyone know how to install html tidy?
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: the command "/etc/init.d/networking restart" would restart it, but I don't recommend it if you're not on the premises
<mattlowe> soundtry - i did apt-get install mbmon along with lm-sensors
<soundray> mattlowe: lm-sensors is the last choice. Please try the other options first.
<soundray> mattlowe: you don't need lm-sensors for mbmon
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: and the only way I know of to make sure it's back up is to be on the premises
<mattlowe> how would i uninstall the lm-sensors then
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: yeah..  true..  damnit.. why won't anything resolve ?
<mcphail> scrupul0us: do you have any mail directory in your user's home dir (not root)
<soundray> mattlowe: leave it there for now, it won't interfere as you try out mbmon
<francis_> soundray: ok got it! is the gnome terminal the command prompt..how to log in as root?
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: i can't even ping yahoo.com
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: what is a good place to look for errors?
<Kervan> i cant find /etc/init.d/hpijs but i have installed hpijs where is my hpijs?
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: can you ping localhost at least?
<catalinux> where can I find ptrace cmd tool for ubuntu server?
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: yes
<soundray> francis_: you don't need root. Just enter the commands. Wait, I'll repost...
<rogue780> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<mattlowe> i ran mbmon and it said No Hardware Monitor Found!! InitMBInfo: Success
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: by name as well as by IP:?
<soundray> francis_: try 'cd /bin ; sudo ln -sf bash sh ; cd -' to fix those
<scrupul0us> mcphail: i have one other users (my non-root account) and no.. theres no mail folder under its home dir
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: yes..
<francis_> Soundray: ok thnks
<soundray> mattlowe: try 'sudo mbmon'
<mattlowe> i did
<mattlowe> thats what it gave me
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: and does your /etc/host.conf start with "order hosts, bind"
<CharlieSu> yes
<b0ss_> my names charlie to
<b0ss_> how cool.
<soundray> mattlowe: what do you get from 'ls /proc/acpi/fan'?
<CharlieSu> b0ss_: lol
<vcef> how do I run batch scheduled process?
<b0ss_> cool
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: can you ping other IPs on the network?
<mcphail> scrupul0us: what error message do you get in /var/log/mail.err or /var/log/mail.log?
<mattlowe> It doesnt return anything :(
<soundray> vcef: what do you mean?
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: yes.. even IPs not on my network
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: then if you can ping outside the network, what's not resolving?
<soundray> mattlowe: how about 'ls /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/'?
<AdamKili> i have a laptop that has a sticker on it: AMD Turion^64 Mobile Technology. Should I use 64-bit PC (AMD64) Ubuntu desktop CD? What happens if I use the x64 version? Haven
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: Oh, I see, you can ping by IP but not by name?
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: yes
<vcef> soundray: batch scheduling. I'm used to it from ck kernels and I've heard that it (or at least smth similar) went into mainline
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: exactly
<mattlowe> nothing either
<vcef> I've installed schedtools but it doesn't seem to support it
<faz99> Hi
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: Can you ping other hosts on the network by name?
<scrupul0us> mcphail: Dec  4 02:42:21 web postfix/smtpd[10496] : lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1] 
<scrupul0us> Dec  4 02:42:21 web postfix/smtpd[10496] : disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1] 
<soundray> AdamKili: install i386, unless you plan to do very heavy computation, such as video recoding
<scrupul0us> thats a little snippet
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: there are no other hosts to try at the moment
<soundray> vcef: something like Condor does?
<faz99> Can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<vcef> what's Condor?
<AdamKili> soundray: haven't people had problems with AMD hardware on linux?
<francis_> what is samba and where can i get? need help how to install this one..
<soundray> vcef: a batch/parallel execution scheduling system ;)
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: And presumably you're trying to resolve Internet-based hosts, not just on another LAN?
<vcef> never heard of it
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: yes..  like yahoo.com
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: Is there the remotest possibility that your ISP's nameservers are down?
<soundray> AdamKili: I use AMD hardware almost exclusively and have had plenty of problems, but never with the AMD hardware itself ;)
<mattlowe> soundtry : that returned no results either
<marco81> ciao  a tutit
<vcef> I'm talking about special policy of kernel's process scheduler
<soundray> mattlowe: okay, time to read the instructions in /usr/share/doc/lm-sensors/
<fernando> hi all, somebody have kyocera kpc650 working on edgy?
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: lol..  well i would hope not..  i'll SSH into another box and try.. hope i remember the IP
<vcef> we have real time scheduling and we also have (ar at least should have) batch scheduling
<con-man> soundray: no. turns out i never deleted the Screen directory to begin with
<scrupul0us> mcphail: just now i tried again and got this:  Dec  4 20:01:13 web imapd: chdir Maildir: No such file or directory
<mattlowe> read the readme?
<francis_> can anyone help me about samba and how to install it? wher to find it guyz
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: I presume you've checked /etc/resolv.conf and that it looks OK?
<soundray> con-man: ah
<faz99> Can someone help me with ubuntu regarding j2sdk... Thanks!
<mcphail> scrupul0us: that's more like it...
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: actually it might be my DSL modem...  darn thing..
<soundray> !java | faz99
<ubotu> faz99: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<MethodOne> !samba | francis_
<ubotu> francis_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<scrupul0us> so where do i go in squirrelmail-configure to fix this
<faz99> Thanks
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: ppp usually rewrites /etc/resolv.conf. Could that be it?
<AdamKili> soundray: thanks
<soundray> vcef: you will have understood by now that I'm not the expert you're looking for...
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: or do DSL modems not use ppp?
<marco81> ciao a tutti
<CharlieSu> search myhome.westell.com
<CharlieSu> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<francis_> thnks ubotu!
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: is that the entire contents of resolv.conf?
<soundray> vcef: you might find someone more knowledgeable in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-devel -- not sure though
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: yes
<soundray> !it | marco81
<ubotu> marco81: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<scrupul0us> mcphail: in /etc/postfix/main.cf i have this set: home_mailbox = Maildir/
<mcphail> scrupul0us: try making a Maildir directory in /root/ and under your user's home dir
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: I'm not sure that would work even if 192.168.1.1 is your gateway device
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: it has always been that and always worked..  my DSL doesn't require Username or pass
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: why not?
<francis_> ubotu is there a need to run a installer to install softwares in ubuntu... i tried to download frostwire and YM fo runix  but i got an error running it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is there a need to run a installer to install softwares in ubuntu... i tried to download frostwire and YM fo runix  but i got an error running it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Ubotu, tell francis_ about bot | francis_, see the private message from Ubotu
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: good question. I've never done it that way. I've always put my ISP's nameservers in resolv.conf on each machine
<scrupul0us> mcphail: creating Maildir got me in... now i have an error in EVERY pane
<soundray> BackPacker: that resolv.conf is fine if the router acts as a DNS-forwarder.
<mcphail> scrupul0us: lol
<Vodan> Is there a skype client that works for x64 linux?
<soundray> Vodan: yes
<soundray> Vodan: let me dig up a link for you...
<mcphail> scrupul0us: what are the errors in the logs (pastebin them if more than one line)
<BackPacker> soundray: assuming it does...
<scrupul0us> mcphail: please hold while i create a laughable log file ;)
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: i'd love to try but for some reason i can't even get to the web configuration of my DSL modem via links2 -g over SSH with X11 forwareded
<scrupul0us> mcphail: actually there are NO errors in mail.log
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: I'm not familar with links2. Is it an X-based version of links?
<mcphail> scrupul0us: and mail.err?
<tonyyarusso> BackPacker: It can be.  It has graphical and console modes.
<scrupul0us> blnak
<scrupul0us> *blank
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: yes.. when using -g mode
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: have you tried it in console mode?
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: i can't even do it in the non X version
<mcphail> scrupul0us: so what error is squirrelmail giving now?
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: yeah..
<soundray> Vodan: sorry, I can't find it. The crucial thing is, you need the 32bit libraries installed. Some good info is in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: i think it might be totally screwed up or something
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: and the router won't let you in?
<killermach_> hmm.. in firefox, on Ubuntu 6.06, I enter the URL "about:config" and I get an XML parsing error reponse? what may be wrong? this is a fresh install from DVD
<scrupul0us> mcphail: left pane: ERROR: Could not complete request.
<scrupul0us> Query: CREATE "INBOX.Sent"
<scrupul0us> Reason Given: Cannot create this folder.
<scrupul0us> mcphail:err that was the LEFT pane.... the right pane says: ERROR: Could not complete request.
<scrupul0us> Query: SELECT "INBOX"
<scrupul0us> Reason Given: Unable to open this mailbox.
<gerasn> can some one tell me what pipe slash slash does?
<gerasn> | \\
<Vodan> alright thanks sound
<soundray> killermach_: exit firefox, make sure your system is up-to-date, and start firefox again
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: my girl just restarted it at home for me..  everything works..   it has crashed a few times lately.. that is the problem..  i'm going to have the replace it...
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: thanks so much for your time....
<gerasn> like gunzip -c bla.gz | \\
<dyland> hello hello
<francis_> wow! ubutu is a bot..im amaze...
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: that's OK. Glad you got it sorted
<b0ss_> charlie su
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: atleast i was looking in the right places..
<gerasn> is it like waiting for more input
<b0ss_> is your last name su
<soundray> CharlieSu: before you bin it, check out whether it behaves better with OpenWrt installed
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: one more quick question for you..
<mcphail> scrupul0us: try logging into your non-root users account
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: ?
<scrupul0us> i did
<scrupul0us> i ahvent tried root yet
<iStirk> For some reason, when I try to install Ubuntu I get an "Unable to start in graphics mode" error. Any ideas what could be causing this? I have an nVidia Geforce 6800 graphics card.
<gerasn> someon in bash land must know what im talking about?
<Sionide> grr.. firefox is doing my head in, it's stopped remembering my sessions and i can't figure out why. if i go to reinstall it, is it gonna majorly screw everything up cos apt-get is asking to remove a bunch of other stuff along with it... :s
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: does this look correct or is the first one not needed           127.0.1.1       charlie.phunki.charlie.phunki.com charlie.phunki.com
<mcphail> scrupul0us: "ls -a /home/youruser/Maildir/"?
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: in /etc/hosts that is..
<scrupul0us> mcphail: but the errors are the same
<scrupul0us> mcphail: is exists but its empty
<soundray> gerasn: what context are you taking this line from?
<gerasn> ok um
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: Looks wrong to me. Unless your hostname is the first one
<mcphail> scrupul0us: you installed squirrelmail and your mail server through apt-get?
<scrupul0us> yes
<gerasn> soundray: Backup an NTFS volume to a remote host, using ssh. Please note, that ssh may ask for a password!
<gerasn> ntfsclone --save-image --output - /dev/hda1 | \\
<gerasn> gzip -c | ssh host ?cat > backup.img.gz?
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: I'd expect it to look like this: charlie.phunki.com charlie
<scrupul0us> mcphail: apt-get install postfix libsasl2 sasl2-bin libsasl2-modules libdb3-util procmail
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: yeah.. that is what i thought..  ubuntu did that when it installed
<mcphail> scrupul0us: and squirrelmail?
<scrupul0us> mcphail: apt-get install courier-authdaemon courier-base courier-imap courier-imap-ssl courier-pop courier-pop-ssl courier-ssl gamin libgamin0 libglib2.0-0
<gerasn> soundray: i am not at a shell right now to try it
<scrupul0us> mcphail: apt-get squirrelmail
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: then hostname would look like what?
<soundray> gerasn: I think the backslash got doubled by accident. What it means is that you should enter both parts in one line with no backslashes at all.
<marco81> ciao
<francis_> pls help about installing softwares...all i know is to double click the file just like in windows..ha ha
<gerasn> ok like
<mcphail> scrupul0us: what are the permissions on /home/user/Maildir?
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: Can't remember how it asks you for your hostname. Maybe you told it that charlie.phunki.com is the host name and charlie.phunki.com is the domain. That could get that result
<marco81> qualche aiutino si pu avere da queste parti?
<soundray> !software | francis_
<ubotu> francis_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages and !Equivalents
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: what do you get if you enter "hostname" in a shell?
<CharlieSu> BackPacker: charlie.phunki.com
<BackPacker> CharlieSu: so it's probably just /etc/hosts that's wrong
<CharlieSu> yeah.. i think so
<gerasn> soundray:  like
<gerasn> ntfsclone --save-image --output - /dev/hda1 | gzip -c | ssh host ?cat > backup.img.gz?
<Vodan> bah I have all the 32 bit pages and the package installer still says "Wrong architecture 'i386'"
<Vodan> pakages*
<marco81> mi potreste aiutare sul come mai non riesco ad aggiungere applet alla barra menu?
<scrupul0us> mcphail: drwxr-xr-x 2 scrupul0us scrupul0us
<soundray> gerasn: the '?' looks out of place, but otherwise it looks plausible
<swiltig> Hello everyone!
<swiltig> Hello, swiltig!
<dsnyders> !iso install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iso install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Matthew_W> I'm having all kinds of problems getting a SATA drive to boot, it's really quite awful.  It hangs after "verifying DMI Pool Data in the boot sequence/"  What could this be?
<soundray> !it | marco81
<ubotu> marco81: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BackPacker> marco81: English only here
<gerasn> soundray: sory that was me
<gerasn> ?
<gerasn> ?
<gerasn> :P
<LjL> gerasn: don't spam please
<gerasn> sorry
<soundray> LjL: gerasn is bona fide
<scrupul0us> .sent is now in there
<soundray> LjL: innocent mistake I think
<swiltig> Hello everyone!
<swiltig> Hello, swiltig!
<scrupul0us> mcphail:  and the left pane now says: ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
<scrupul0us> Query: SUBSCRIBE "INBOX.Sent"
<dsnyders> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gerasn> soundray: you couldn't do me a favor and do gzip -c something | \\
<gerasn> see if it stuffs up
<Matthew_W> It's a real problem because I absolutely can't use my system other than in this liveCD
<soundray> gerasn: no ;)
<gerasn> or actually does somthing
<Matthew_W> The SATA simply will not boot.
<Vodan> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Matthew_W> fsck reveals Bad Magic Number
<gerasn> soundray: i will have to find a live cd while im at this pc
<killermach_> soundray: that was it.. I had firefox open and am doing updates, close an reopen fixed it, thanks
<gerasn> hehe
<Matthew_W> ... any ideas?
<losana> hello i am using ubuntu
<gerasn> very good
<soundray> killermach_: yw
<losana> i wont to upgrade to edgy
<losana> i am not sure it is possible
<XiXaQ> is it ok to use the svg icons in ubuntu for web development?
<james296> why am I unable to add things to system startup?
<soundray> losana: that's fine, you have two and a half years left where dapper is supported
<gerasn> losana: www.ubuntuguide.org  i a good place
<losana> i am using warty
<soundray> !ubuntuguide
<gerasn> is a good place
<james296> like when I add them, they get removed from it as soon as I close the session manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keegan_> Hello everyone!  I installed beryl and when I do the command beryl-manager, beryl loads up then about 10 seconds later my whole desktop will freeze.  I have GeForce 5200 and the latest Nvidia drivers.  Anyone know whats going on?
<Matthew_W> Also, dosfsck is "logical sector is size zero"
<losana> and i wont to update to edgy
<gerasn> stupid bot!
<mcphail> scrupul0us: i wonder if your imap server is set up correctly?
<james296> well?
<losana> how to upgrade from warty to edgy without uninstalling warty?
<scrupul0us> mcphail: how so sir?
<soundray> losana: I see, you *want* to upgrade
<marco81> qualcuno italiano qui
<IdleOne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<losana> it is possible?
<keegan_> losana: You have to upgrade to breezy, then to dapper, and finally edgy
<kanedaddy> Hi
<marco81> thx
<Pntkl> hi
<maelvino> hello
<soundray> losana: it's not worth the trouble upgrading. Backup your data and do a fresh install.
<IdleOne> prego
<francis_> already installing samba...how to use after any guides here?
<Kervan> What is default username password of cups webface http://localhost:631 please?
<losana> ok thank you
<maelvino> investigating
<LjL> Kervan: none, it's disabled
<IdleOne> Kervan,  prolly admin:admin
<IdleOne> ahh nm
<LjL> Kervan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface (not very comprehensive :\)
<Kervan> LjL: it is not disabled
<Kervan> LjL: reading thanks
<bimberi> !samba | francis_
<ubotu> francis_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
* soundray wonders if plagerism is a joke or a spelling mistake
<basti> hey
<basti> how to update the original nvidia drivers?
<soundray> !nvidia | basti
<ubotu> basti: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<basti> I read in wiki, that there should be a configuration tool... but there is none installed
<kitche> basti: to update it you would just update nvidia-glx
<IdleOne> did you read what it is called?
* IdleOne goes back idle lol
<basti> wait please
<Decepticon> why does dr. evil wear the same clothes as kim jong il?
<scrupul0us> mcphail: any ideas?
<basti> the menu entry should be "NVIDIA X Server Settings"
<Cyde> Can someone help me with an error I'm getting?  I'm trying to install a CVS server on a new Ubuntu 6.10 server installation following these instructions, but I just get an error.  http://www.sofee.cn/blog/2006/06/14/5/   The error I get is "cvs [pserver aborted] : /cvsroot: no such repository"
<IdleOne> you dont have that repo
<Cyde> IdleOne: I followed those instructions to the letter though, it involves making that repo, which I now have on my computer.
<mcphail> scrupul0us: i don't know where things have fot borked. try "touch /home/user/Maildir/Inbox.Sent
<mcphail> *got
<Flannel> dsnyders: the LVM installer is the alternate CD.  However, you might try the mini-CD, it just is the installer, downloading all the packages from the web.  I don't have any idea whether that supports LVM or not though.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<soundray> basti: try Alt-F2 and enter 'nvidia-settings'
<scrupul0us> yea that went fine
<scrupul0us> lol
<basti> found it
<basti> thank you ^^
<scrupul0us> doesnt help me on the interface end
<mcphail> scrupul0us: actually, INBOX.Sent
<Cyde> IdleOne: Any idea?
<mcphail> scrupul0us: and INBOX.Drafts and INBOX.Trash
<basti> hmm
<marco81> hi all
<basti> how can I add more resolutions? Is there a graphical way?
<soundray> !fixres | basti
<ubotu> basti: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<marco81> i cannot start totem more anyone can help me?
<LjL> basti: don't think. you can use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<klp> anyone have problems with openoffice the word processor? had 11page doc written copied like 20 words from it pasted to gaim and it crashed tried it again and again same thing bug?
<klp> lost the whole damn thing :/
<Kervan> can any body send me a complate reference about hp printers i cannot  print
<MethodOne> !hp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> Cyde,  no I dont instructions seem pretty straight forward
<scrupul0us> mcphail: right pane: ERROR: Could not complete request.
<scrupul0us> Query: SELECT "INBOX"
<scrupul0us> Reason Given: Unable to open this mailbox.
<klp> Kervan, you using hplip and cups?
<francis_> what if installation of samba crashed? does it affect my system?
<IdleOne> Cyde,  those instructions are for 6.06 might not work on 6.10
<Kervan> yes hplip cups and hpijs is installed
<Kervan> klp: yes hplip cups and hpijs is installed
<soundray> Kervan: how is your printer connected?
<toodles> are themes hard to install on xubuntu:)?
<klp> works great here
<klp> dont use hpijs though
<mcphail> scrupul0us: i'm sure your sever should be creating this. Never mind. Try mkdir /home/user/Maildir/INBOX
<Kervan> klp: i am removing hpijs
<soundray> Kervan: don't!
<kitche> toodles: no either put the theme in ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<francis_> how to create another user account ?
<scrupul0us> mcphail: when i finally DID get it to login before it auto created .Sent in the folder... but thats it
<Kervan> soundray: ?
<soundray> francis_: System-Admin-Users and Groups
<ActivE> Hi, does anyone know of a guide to customising the side click options menu in gnome. Id like to add some more options too it.
<klp> Kervan, remove it
<IdleOne> francis_,  System > Users and Groups
<klp> whats it doing not even printing?
<soundray> klp, Kervan: hold on
<LjL> Ubotu, tell francis_ about adduser | francis_, see the private message from Ubotu
<soundray> klp: are you sure your printer is the same as Kervan's?
<Kervan> klp soundray fight. i will be the woners
<Kervan> i have HP psc 1210
<soundray> Kervan: okay, if that's your attitude, forget it.
<Kervan> sorry i need help only
<davey486> Does anyone have any thoughts on installing feisty?
<LjL> !feisty | davey486
<ubotu> davey486: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> davey486: don't install it unless you are helping to develop it
<jrib> in which case you probably wouldn't be asking :P
<Kervan> soundray: will you help?
<basti_> re
<eegore> I am experiencing a weird situation
<davey486> no i wouldn't, i was just browsing through the forums and saw a thread that made me wonder
<ezenu> For writing documents in VIM, does anyone know how to make it so that when I use the arrow keys up/down, it doesn't skip many wrapped lines?
<klp> soundray, no. shouldn't need hpijs
<francis_> thnks soundray
<jrib> ezenu: map them to gj and gk
<eegore> the updater is trying to update a linux image I am not using and when I try to click on it to deselct it, xserver restarts
<ezenu> jrib, gj and gk are editor commands?
<ezenu> jrib, like :gj  ?
<jrib> ezenu: normal mode commands, give them a try
<jrib> or "command mode"
<jimcooncat> anyone have experience with netgear's wired switches and cards? Just want an opinion.
<klp> anyone have problems with openoffice the word processor? had 11page doc written copied like 20 words from it pasted to gaim and it crashed tried it again and again same thing bug?
<ezenu> jrib, ah, that'll work, thanks
<con-man> does anyone know how to get rid of the octagon in beryl when you have two monitors
<basti_> "2036 frames in 5.0 seconds = 407.069 FPS" < is that normal for a GF FX 5200?
<yanger> is there a way to manually edit file associations?
<jrib> ezenu: though in insert mode I guess you would have to bind them to ESCgji or maybe a at the end.  But you get the idea
<jrib> ezenu: :he gj    for more info :)
<ezenu> jrib, ok, thanks
<jimcooncat> yanger, there is but I think several places depending on your setup
<scrupul0us> mcphail: what do u recommend i do from here?
<scrupul0us> mcphail: im not above starting from scratch
<scrupul0us> mcphail: i just want things to WORK
<jimcooncat> yanger, I can't be much help, but I know you'll want to look at "mime-types" as well as gnome/kde/whatever
<mcphail> scrupul0us: maybe that is a good idea. http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/200 http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/275 are a good start
<jrib> !defaultapp | yanger
<ubotu> yanger: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<con-man> does anyone know how to get rid of the octagon in beryl when you have two monitors
<method|> is there a newsreader out there besides klibido that supports nzb's? klibido isnt reading nzb's correctly for some reason
<mordof> can anyone tell me how to condfigure the output device flash uses?
<mordof> youtube/google all those won't play sound
<Cyde> IdleOne: Well if I can't get CVSD working Ubuntu is kind of worthless to me ... they updated to 6.10 but they didn't change the docs?
<BackPacker> Anyone know how to switch from using gdm to using kdm for login?
<jrib> !flash | mordof
<ubotu> mordof: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mcphail> scrupul0us: i'm afraid i'm too sleepy to think this one out logically :)
<jrib> mordof: the restricted wiki explains how to make it use aoss
<soundray> BackPacker: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<IdleOne> Cyde, ` that "doc" is a blog that a user posted try asking in #ubuntu=1 they might be able to help you there
<scrupul0us> mcphail: doh
<Wonderl00t> Hello all: i have the crossover office beta which is an install file with .sh, but when i click it it goes into gedit and there's an error.  how do i install this?
<scrupul0us> mcphail: you have any other way to get ahold of you besides here?
<DevC> wow has AnthonyG not been on since I helped him? :o
<Cyde> IdleOne: What's #ubuntu=1 ?
<IdleOne> Cyde, ` that "doc" is a blog that a user posted try asking in #ubuntu+1 they might be able to help you there  sorry +1 not =1
<kitche> is #ubuntu+1 even open yet?
<jrib> Wonderl00t: you probably want to do 'bash file.sh' in a terminal (in the right directory)
<BackPacker> soundray: Thanks
<IdleOne> Cyde, it's the dev help channel I beleive
<Cyde> IdleOne: This'll be fun :-D
<mcphail> scrupul0us: not really. I tend to leave irssi running all of the time, so if you use my nick i should find you eventually
<Cyde> IdleOne: I suspect I don't have a dev-worthy question though ..
<Wonderl00t> jrib: i'll try that, thanks
<BackPacker> soundray: Had to do "dpkg --configure kdm" as well, but hopefully all will be well
<scrupul0us> ok
<jrib> Cyde: it's the channel for help with the development release feisty fawn
<scrupul0us> thanks
<IdleOne> Cyde,  some advice be patient and check the tude :)
<francis_> any link about the command line?
<jrib> !cli | francis_
<ubotu> francis_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mcphail> scrupul0us: sorry i couldn't be of more help. Perhaps others in the channel could help you?
<mordof> jrib: it's not using the right sound device.. i've got the formats installed
<kitche> IdleOne: #ubuntu+1 that's for ubuntu dev releases or the next version of ubuntu that's not out yet
<jrib> mordof: did you try what the restricted wiki suggested about using aoss?
<mordof> jrib: for some reason ubuntu picked up 2 sound devices, only 1 works with my plugs
<IdleOne> Cyde,  or keep hanging out here and ask ever so often and maybe someone will be able to help you
<jrib> mordof: hmm so is this system wide?
<IdleOne> kitche,  good to know :)
<Cyde> IdleOne: I just found a much better doc from Gentoo, it seems like it should work here, I'll try it out.   http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_CVS_Server
<mordof> jrib: yes
<mordof> jrib: but most other apps figure it out
<IdleOne> Cyde,  give it a shot
<jrib> mordof: what apps aren't working?
<mordof> jrib: flash :P
<jrib> mordof: try aoss just to rule that out
<mordof> jrib: alright, i looked through the page and didn't really see what you were tlakin about though.. i'll check again
<kitche> Cyde: usually if you know how to translate gentoo docs to a certain distro they come in handy I usually look at gentoo docs all the time instead of the distro that I use
<dmarkey> anyone here any experience with ubuntu on sparc?
<jrib> mordof: yeah, I understand.  That page is pretty disorganized.  Just ctrl-f and search for "aoss".  It will take you to the right section
<Yashiro> hiya
<TLE> Hey, howcome when I lauch a gnome-terminal from a terminal it doesn't show up if I type ps in that terminal ?
<Yashiro> anyone with an ati x200m?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mordof> jrib: yeah.. i saw that, and my symptom didn't match so i dismissed it, but yeah that fixed my problem ty
<Yashiro> :(
<Yashiro> i need help with fglrx
<Wonderl00t> jrib ftw!!!
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BackPacker> Last question of the day: Having installed all the media packages, the gxine plugin worked OK in Konqueror but not in Firefox. Before I could fix it I did a package upgrade that included Totem. Now the plugin doesn't work in either. And I didn't make notes about which packages were upgraded. Is there an easy way to get the plugin (or another plugin) working for streamed video?
<Yashiro> i have problem with my 3D acceleration
<Yashiro> i followed tons of guides, but never solved the problem
<LjL> i still can't see the statement of a concrete problem
<cpk1> BackPacker: the mplayer plugin?
<BackPacker> cpk1: that would do. Mplayer and the plugin are installed, IIRC
<cpk1> BackPacker: also for conquerer you need to tell it to look for new plugins after you get the plugin
<cpk1> konquerer*
<Yashiro> i just wanna make my ati x200m work fine, i don't know what is wrong, i installed fglrx used the aticonfig command but glxgears gimme 500 fps and i can't run beryl
<kitche> Yashiro: do you have XGL installed?
<LjL> Yashiro: glxgears is not a benchmark, and i believe you need XGL to run Beryl on ATI
<Yashiro> i installed xgl
<BackPacker> cpk1: apt-cache search shows mplayer and mencoder, plus kmplayer, but I don't know where the plugin is or what its name is
<Yashiro> i installed xgl and compiz th first time, but it was so laggy with the effects
<francis__> connection timeout while installing samba..is there a way to continue it without restarting over agin?
<Yashiro> then i tried beryl, that just crush and runs metacicty
<MethodOne> BackPacker: The package is mozilla-mplayer
<LjL> Yashiro: does "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fgl" show anything at all?
<cpk1> BackPacker: mozilla-mplayer
<Yashiro> yup, tha aticonfig config
<cpk1> like what MethodOne said =P
<BackPacker> MethodOne: (and cpk1) Great , thanks. That one wan't installed
<Yashiro> wanna see my xorg in pastebin?
<LjL> Yashiro: ok
<Yashiro> gimme a sec
<cpk1> BackPacker: remember after you get it you need to "scan for new plugins"
<francis__> hello
<kitche> Yashiro: might want to say someons name when your replying to them it's easier for peopel to keep track of what people say
<BackPacker> cpk1: konqueror does that on startup
<Yashiro> kitche, ok
<BackPacker> cpk1: but I did it manually as well
<Yashiro> LjL, here it is :D ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35349/
<con-man> anyone here get the 3d acceleration error when trying to load world of warcraft with wine?
<dmarkey> nobody?
<aluya> morning!
<kitche> con-man: did you install wine with the wow patches?
<con-man> kitche:perhaps
<con-man> kitche:how can i tell
<Smokeyyy> hi
<kitche> con-man; think it's called wine-wow
<con-man> kitche: in the repositories?
<con-man> kitche: cause its not listed so you will need to link me a source
<nagyv> could someone help me to set up ekiga? I have already registered for an ekiga account, but never used sip before, and I (and my partner too) feel myself lost. I have read about something like a sip proxy, what does it mean?
<Smokeyyy> can someone help me? i was doing this tutorial, http://ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=219894&highlight=Logitech+mx+518 , any when i restarted my X server had an error, and the commands given there don't work, they say xorg.conf: File not found and xorg.conf.bak: File not sound
<con-man> kitche: i cant find it.  sudo apt-get install wine-wow?
<Smokeyyy> iv also tried nvidia-xconfig
<kitche> !wow|con-man
<ubotu> con-man: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<faz99> I have another question, I plugged in my USB drive but i dont know how to get to it at all...
<LjL> Yashiro: don't see anything obviously wrong in there... anyway, for the record, my glxgears rates about 800 fps (nvidia 5200), so your 500 doesn't look that terrible to me. again, glxgears is far from a benchmark, it can just sometimes quickly tell you whether you have 3d acceleration enabled or not... i'd say you do
<kitche> con-man it might say there how to run wow, but I know that wine needs patched to run it
<Yashiro> LjL, glxinfo says direct rendering yes
<Smokeyyy> Can anyone assist me?
<xzk> what is a good application for testing wireless hotspots with and without encryption - something like airsnort or kismet or any others .. which is the best?
<CientificoLoco> hello I want to know how do I convert .wma to mp3?
<Yashiro> LjL, but u get lot less performance than a nforce2 integrated video in my other pc with ubuntu
<con-man> kitche: yeah i need the patches. where do you find them?
<Yashiro> *i got
<Smokeyyy> can someone help me? i was doing this tutorial, http://ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=219894&highlight=Logitech+mx+518 , any when i restarted my X server had an error, and the commands given there don't work, they say xorg.conf: File not found and xorg.conf.bak: File not sound
<bz029> is there an edgy eft specific channel?
<Smokeyyy> Im stuck using a livecd, trying to figure out how to fix this..
<jrib> bz029: this one
<francis__> samba link
<eegore> I think this is a bug with the upgrade manager
<kitche> con-man: look on winehq.com forums they should be listed in there someplace
<Yashiro> LjL, both r integrated video with 64 MB of shared memory, nforce let me play windows games with a 800x600 resolution, and x200m with 640x480 and a lot slower than the nforce
<BackPacker> cpk1: My machine just spontaneously rebooted. Anyway, I got KDE to scan for new plugins, and set the file assocations in konqueror to Mplayer for just about all video types, but it's still trying to run xine when I click on video links on http://news.bbc.co.uk. Any idea what's going on?
<bz029> anyone know of how i can fix the bug on edgy where it doesnt store the remote access password after restart?
<francis__> ubutu samba link pls
<jrib> Smokeyyy: have you mounted your regular linux partition?
<MethodOne> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cpk1> Smokeyyy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will generate another xorg for you
<Smokeyyy> Thanks cpk1.
<LjL> Yashiro: and you're sure that's not a problem (or lack of performance, whatever you want to call it) with the card?
<BackPacker> ping cpk1...
<Yashiro> LjL, the x200m is in my laptop, i have windows home and ubuntu 6.10, in windows i can play NFSU2 nicely, so my hardware it's ok
<tur1> Hi guys, I question, I have added a user in my local I want that user to also have access in network connection modem connection how can I do that? I tried adding it in Panel but when I access the modem monitor icon it ask for admin password how do I remove that?
<PoL> .
<cpk1> BackPacker: pong
<Cyde> kitche: Any idea what the Ubuntu equivalent of rc-update is?
<xzk> what is a good application for testing wireless hotspots with and without encryption - something like airsnort or kismet or any others .. which is the best?
<faz99> Can someone help me with my USB disk? I can't get into it at all.
<CientificoLoco> hello I want to know how do I convert .wma to mp3?
<PoL> tur1: Have you tried sudo passwd
<BackPacker> cpk1: I've installed mozilla-mplayer and set konqueror to use it for almost all video types, but when I click video links at http://news.bbc.co.uk it tries to run xine
<kitche> Cyde: there isn't an equivent to rc-update it's just how gentoo updates what boots at start
<BackPacker> cpk1: Is there something else I need to do?
<Cyde> kitche: So how does Ubuntu update what boots at start?
<salle[] > Hey, trying to install ubuntu, but GParted seems to have frozen, does it normally take 20 minutes + to scan all hard devices?
<PoL> BackPacker: Have you looked at config:plugins
<cpk1> well xine is the default media backend for kubuntu
<PoL> Oh you said Konqueror not Firefox, sorry...
<jvai> faz99 u r on dapper?
<BackPacker> PoL: where do I find that? You mean in konqueror?
<tur1> POl : I dont want that local user using sudo I just want it to be convenient that all she have to do is click that icon then click connect
<PoL> Nevermind it's a firefox thing
<faz99> No
<kitche> !boot|Cyde
<ubotu> Cyde: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<faz99> I am on 6.10
<xzk> what is a good application for testing wireless hotspots with and without encryption - something like airsnort or kismet or any others .. which is the best?
<faz99> Edgy
<cpk1> BackPacker: when i try to use a video link there it asks if i am using real or wmp?
<kitche> cpk1: pick either one but they might not work correctly
<faz99> Would you have any idea what i should do, jvai?
<francis__> ubuto installing sotware links pls
<jvai> ooo, well i have probs mounting on dapper i do "sudo ehci-hcd" to unload the modules, but u have to do this aftr every reboot, cause they just load ... @ faz99
<BackPacker> cpk1: it did that for me just after I first installed ubuntu. I selected wmp as I've got all the win32 codecs installed
<jvai> do thatr in the terminal fazz99
<faz99> Ill try it a sec thanks
<anenigma83> is there an easy way to start wpa_supplicant _without_ using /etc/network/interfaces?  using 6.10, I want to run wpa_supplicant, then have ifplugd telling the dhclient to start when i'm associated, rather than starting dhclient and wpa_supplicant at the same time (roughly) from the interfaces file.  i have wpasupplicant installed and running ok, but there's no /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant script
<faz99> I can see the USB in the devices manager though
<PoL> tur1: Are you using a 56k modem?
<tur1> yes
<faz99> jvai: It didn't work
<jvai> noo? ooo. it works for me in dapper
<Tonren> OK guys, I'm looking for Linux alternatives to stuff like GarageBand, FInale, Sibelius, Reason and Jeskola Buzz.
<Tonren> What have we got?
<faz99> command not found.
<tur1> actual its just 14k im using the free modem driver
<tonyyarusso> !software | francis__
<ubotu> francis__: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages and !Equivalents
<PoL> Tonren: Audacity
* scrupul0us is re-installing edgy for the 4th time this week
<jvai> faz99 did u sudo the command i gave?
<faz99> yes
<BackPacker> cpk1: I deleted the cookie containing that setting and it asked me again, so I selected WMP again, and clicking the link still brings up xine. Which doesn't play the video, it just shows a blank screen
<Tonren> PoL: I don't think that's really the same... is it?  I mean, it doesn't really do anything in the way of machines, patterns or sequencing.
<BackPacker> cpk1: problem is, I don't know which protocol they're using
<Tonren> PoL: I guess it'd be like the MS Paint to Reason or GarageBand's Photoshop.
<PoL> tur1: You probably need a script like at the bottom of the first post on this thread here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+bug/15204
<cpk1> BackPacker: xine works for me, but you can right click the blank box and tell it to use mplayer
<matthew> hi all, is anyone not afk?
<jvai> i dunno fazz99, i threw that out, from finding it on anothr forum , it worked for me.. i dont enough about edgy
<Tonren> matthew: Best to just ask your question and see who answers.
<PoL> Tonren: Yes, you listed professional commercial software, i listed a decent free software app.
<AfterDeath> matthew: 'Don't ask to ask, just ask' ;)
<faz99> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<scrupul0us> whats prefered with edgy... postfix or sendmail?
<BackPacker> cpk1: which blank box?
<BackPacker> cpk1: never mind, found it, thanks
<qos> hey guys ...
<Tonren> PoL: Well, like I said, Audacity is more like MS Paint.  GIMP is the open source alternative to Photoshop, so is there an open source alternative to any of those?
<matthew> i have a question about compiling a program from source
<cpk1> BackPacker: if i were you though i would be wondering why xine doesnt work =)
<salle[] > uhm, is there any way to restart the installation (of 6.10) if i closed down the install to hard drive due to not doing anything for 30 minutes?
<scrupul0us> matthew: just ask
<bimberi> scrupul0us: postfix is in Ubuntu's main repository (sendmail is in universe)
<scrupul0us> bimberi: but is one prefered over the other?
<CarlFK> how can I tell if a usb port is usb1 or 2?
<kitche> Tonren: umm Audacity is an audio recording program
<scrupul0us> CarlFK: how old is the moftherboard
<matthew> ouch, that's heavy lag... 128 seconds
<Yashiro> tengo los 8.28.8 OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
<PoL> Tonren: When comared to other open source sound editors, Audacity is like the GIMP of paint programs.... lol
<bimberi> scrupul0us: postfix. being in main means it gets support from the core developer team
<con-man> still getting 3d acceleration errors when trying to load WoW with wine
<matthew> basically, I'm trying to compile a program from source but it's not working
<matthew> make doesn't work
<BackPacker> cpk1: strange! I tried both mplayer and gstreamer and both appeared to be playing (slider updated) but the box remains blank. It's obviously not just a xine problem.
<francis__> how to configure samba to join a windows workgroup?
<matthew> i have no idea how to use gcc
<scrupul0us> bimberi: graci
<bimberi> scrupul0us: np :)
<scrupul0us> is this a good setup for postfix? :http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p5
<Tonren> kitche: You missed my analogy - I said that Audacity is to Garageband as MS Paint is to Photoshop.  PoL claims it's more than just an audio recording and manipulation program... maybe I'll have to take a closer look at it.
<tur1> matthew: I have some idea what about?
<PoL> Tonren: Maybe you'll like http://rezound.sourceforge.net a bit more.
<scrupul0us> mcphail said that wasnt a good tutorial to follow
<qos> i have downloaded and unpacked phpide-all-in-one-0.1.9-linux-gtk.tar.gz successfully :) but i dont want to leave it on my deskop. so where should it be stored best?
<Tonren> PoL: Thanks!
<matthew> it's a source for stepmania =P
<CarlFK> matthew: du no.  it is a P4 1.7ghz
<matthew> i'll paste out the error message
<con-man> anyone manage to overcome the 3D acceleration error when trying to run WoW with wine
<cpk1> BackPacker: you have libxine-extracodecs correct?
<PoL> Tonren: Maybe http://www.musix.org.ar/en/index.html
<PoL> lol
<tur1> matthew:wait, what are you trying to do first?
<matthew> I have the source for the stepmania program
<tur1> matthew: Installing compiling?
<qos> i have downloaded and unpacked phpide-all-in-one-0.1.9-linux-gtk.tar.gz successfully :) but i dont want to leave it on my deskop. so where should it be stored best?
<matthew> I'm trying to compile it
<matthew> yeah
<BackPacker> "libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version."
<con-man> anyone manage to overcome the 3D acceleration error when trying to run WoW with wine
<Tonren> PoL: I'm just picking up e-music to try it out, I'm no musician.
<BackPacker> cpk1: yes
<Yashiro> <matthew> I have the source for the stepmania program <--- i used the precompiled in my desktop pc, and worked fine :D
<PoL> Tonren:  http://www.metadecks.org/software/sweep/
<matthew> =/
<palomer> =\
<CientificoLoco> exit
<matthew> how did you get it to work?
<matthew> mine won't even compile
<matthew> gives me some error
<CientificoLoco> hello I want to know how do I convert .wma to mp3?
<cpk1> wierd as far as i remember it should "just work"...
<matthew> i have all the dependencies
<cpk1> BackPacker: ugh, rl duties, afk =\
<con-man> anyone manage to overcome the 3D acceleration error when trying to run WoW with wine
<BackPacker> CientificoLoco: I have a script to do that. Want a copy?
<Yashiro> <matthew> i installed the nvidia drivers, activated 3D acceleration, and i just run the game :D, worked instantly
<CientificoLoco> BackPacker, yeap!!
<matthew> hmm...
<matthew> yashiro: do you have beryl installed?
<BackPacker> CientificoLoco: you need to have mplayer installed
<CientificoLoco> BackPacker, I have it..
<Yashiro> matthew, nope :(
<BackPacker> CientificoLoco: and probably the win32 codecs as well
<ismail> hi im back
<qos> i have downloaded and unpacked phpide-all-in-one-0.1.9-linux-gtk.tar.gz successfully :) but i dont want to leave it on my deskop. so where should it be stored best?
<CientificoLoco> BackPacker, I have tem
<con-man> anyone manage to overcome the 3D acceleration error when trying to run WoW with wine
<CientificoLoco> BackPacker, I have them
<matthew> yashiro: ahh... yeah I can get it to run if i just download the binary. However, it just goes blank and restarts gnome
<ismail> xgl crashed my system :(
<BackPacker> CientificoLoco: here it comes...
<yanger> jrib, jimcooncat, thanks for those ways.. those worked in dapper drake, but in edgy, when I try to select another player or try to add another player to the list, I either can't select them, or get this error: Could not add application to the application database
<yanger> this is gnome i am working in :)
<Yashiro> matthew, what video card do u have? what module do u use?
<salle[] > is there any way to restart the installation (of 6.10) without restarting if i closed down the Install due to not doing anything for 30 minutes?
<matthew> yashiro: 7600gt. What do you mean module? I use nvidia-glx
<jimcooncat> yanger, permission problem maybe?
<BackPacker> CientificoLoco: is your IRC client configured to accept DCC'd files?
<Yashiro> matthew, sorry, driver
<francis__> any guide how to install ym for unix?
<qos> matthew, are u trying to install beryl?
<ismail> question how do i add flash support in firefox
<yanger> jimcooncat, i was assuming that too, but is it done via a file, or via gnome's "registry"?
<matthew> Yashiro: the final one
<con-man> where are the wine source files by default
<matthew> qos: nope, already have it. I'm trying to get stepmania to run
<kitche> con-man: check /usr/src
<matthew> qos: i think beryl might be conflicting with it
<yanger> my useraccount has superuser privliges
<Yashiro> matthew, glxinfo give u direct rendering yes?
<BackPacker> CientificoLoco: I tried DCCing it and nothing happened. I'll put it in a pastebin and get back to you in a couple of minutes
<jrib> yanger: what player?
<xen> does anyone know of a site detailing AMD and Intel differences?
<con-man> nope
<Falados> Anyone have problems with Evolution's LDAP Address book in Edgy? I keep getting 'This query did not complete successfully' all the time
<xen> And what is AMD's equivalent of the Core 2 Duo?
<matthew> yashiro: uhh the latest stable release, not the beta
<matthew> xen: K8L
<matthew> xen: not out yet
<ismail> @xen.. there is no equivelant
<jimcooncat> yanger, iirc gnome's registry is a bunch of xls files, but all should be under your owner
<PoL> xen: X2's?
<fernando> Dec  5 00:25:25 fernando pppd[6017] : Failed to open /dev/ttyUSB0: No such device
<fernando> hi all
<CentHOGG> hello, anyone here use a USB Bluetooth dongle to connect with a cellphone?
<qos> i have downloaded and unpacked phpide-all-in-one-0.1.9-linux-gtk.tar.gz successfully :) but i dont want to leave it on my deskop. so where should it be stored best?
<matthew> yashiro: yes it did
<james296> is it possible to let a default user in Ubuntu ALWAYS have root priveleges and be able to put files anywhere instead of the user folder? if so, how?
<fernando> somebody know udev don't creating /dev/ttyUSB* ?
<ismail> the amd 4X4 was supposed to compete with the intel core2 but it failed
<xen> matthew, when will k8L be out?
<Yashiro> matthew, weird that it doesn't work, hmmm, let me think a bit
<Berto2112> I'm getting extremely low framerates, can anyone help me find out why?
<matthew> xen: 2H 2007 according to AMD
<kitche> Berto2112: what video card?
<matthew> Yashiro: sure
<jimbodappernoob> con-man: I run neither wine nor WoW but here is quite a detailed package for Gentoo that maybe of help http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine
<xzk> what is a good application for testing wireless hotspots with and without encryption - something like airsnort or kismet or any others .. which is the best?
<jimbodappernoob> Sorry I meant webpage
<josh_> Hey guys. I just formatted a PC with dapper (edgy didn't like the wireless card, so it was easier to use 6.06) and after booting up once with no problems I entered in my network information. That was all I did before shutting down and returning to my computer a few ours latter only to find after entering the login details it doesn't load into gnome, it simply stops before it displays the splash screen (although the mouse is there and I
<Berto2112> NVidia Quadro4 700
<josh_>  can move it). Logging into a TTY works fine until I execute a "sudo" command which is fails to prompt me for password, doing nothing. Ctrl+C fails to cancel the sudo request and the terminal becomes useless..... Any ideas?
<matthew> jimbodappernoob: I got WoW running with Wine
<Diego_BH> Hi. I a new user of linux and ubuntu so i have some questions... How could i install all plugins for audio and video? My totem (player original) dont play nothing. Ive installed XMMS and KMIX... Musics i can hear, but i cant hear any sounds on movies using Kaffeine. Could someone help me please?
<BackPacker> CientificoLoco: the script is here: http://backpacker.pastebin.co.uk/7089
<ismail> how about flash support in fire fox is the a deb. file?
<PoL> AMD 4x4? As in.... 8 virtual cores? lol
<xen> So, if I'm buying a computer now, I should probably go with Intel Core 2 Duo, right?
<PoL> i mean... 16?
<jimbodappernoob> hey matthew con_man needs your help 8-)
<ismail> nop i think 4X4 is dual core dual proccessor
<ismail> yup gowith the core2due
<matthew> con_man: i hear you're having problems with WoW and Wine?
<ismail> althoughif ur gonna buy a notebook go for the merom
<tur1> Diego_BH: tyring using XMMS
<matthew> xen: that's right
<Falados> I'm having problems with Evolution and LDAP, anyone willing to help PM me? (I don't wish to clutter this conversation)
<yanger> jrib, any player won't associate. it's defaulted to totem
<leandro-1> Instalados: 1.0.8776+2.6.15.12-1 this is driver beta for nvidia??
<Diego_BH> turl: ive already tried but XMMS dont play videos...
<kitche> ismail: what do you mean flash support in firefox just install flash-nonfree
<ismail> im using kafarine
<kitche> Diego_BH: xmms is an audio player it's not for videos
<tur1> Diego_BH: if you wnat videos try using VLC
<ismail> dont have any problemswith it
<PoL> It should be called 2x2
<PoL> heh
<tur1> Diego_BH: it works fine with me
<Diego_BH> how could i set XMMS the official player for musics and where could i get VLC ???
<xzk> what is a good application for testing wireless hotspots with and without encryption - something like airsnort or kismet or any others .. which is the best?
<tur1> Diego_BH: are you using gnome?
<jrib> yanger: does it work if you try a custom command?
<yanger> jrib, nope. but i think ##gnome is pointing me in the right direction
<tur1> Diego_BH: and what version of ubuntu?
<yanger> for some odd reason, .local is root owned
<kitche> xzk: kismet is good but you need to do some tweaking with it's config to make it work right
<jrib> yanger: yeah sounded like a permission problem
<xzk> kitche-  hmm, like what are we talking
<Diego_BH> i think that 6.06
<tur1> Diego_BH: if your using gnome, click on Applications - > Add/Remove
<kitche> xzk: you have to edit kismet's config to work with your card and such
<Diego_BH> turl: ok
<Diego_BH> turl: so?
<tur1> Diego_BH: then search for VLC
<Diego_BH> ok
<xzk> kitche - i dont have any experience with wifi sniffers or cracking or anything.. i just want to be able to test the security of my own wireless connection, and possibly use other wifi hotspots when i find them
<Diego_BH> ill try
<caliga> hi!
<CientificoLoco> BackPacker, I have done
<ismail> i have a question guys
<yanger> i just sudo chown -R my home folder
<BackPacker> CientificoLoco: As you can see from the comments in it, it will convert every .wma file in a single directory.
<yanger> hope that works
<CientificoLoco> but I do right clik on the track .wma but I can not find the script opcion..
<jmg> hi all
<xzk> kitche-  whats a good one to use
<jmg> where can i get the edgy netinst iso
<dmarkey> i, does anyonere know GDM well?
<BackPacker> CientificoLoco: you have to run the script in a shell
<CientificoLoco> how do I do that?
<caliga> does someone know the phenomenon, that ubuntu installer says: 'no root partition given', but you did?
<tonyyarusso> ismail: Just ask.
<ismail> my pc comes with an sis 661fx shared vga.. how do i install xgl if the proceedure to install xgl only support nvidea and ati
<BackPacker> CientificoLoco: open a terminal, do "cd /directory/with/wmas" then do "./wma2mp3"
<jmg> hi all
<jmg> where can i get the edgy netinst iso?
<BackPacker> CientificoLoco: subsitute "/directory/with/wmas" for the actual directory path
<xzk> kitche:   still there?
<Diego_BH> i cant find vlc
<Diego_BH> =[
<kitche> xzk: werll there is many out there people recommend kismet but I say it's up to the user to know what they like
<dmarkey> does anyone here know GDM well?
<Kervan> how can i use patch i download ed this patch http://bugs.ghostscript.com/show_bug.cgi?id=687907
<xzk> kitche:   how long does it take to crack encryption and be able to use the wifi hotspot
<yanger> xzk, hours, days, weeks
<tur1> Diego_BH: it should be there thats how I install VLC here
<yanger> yosh! it works.
<jrib> Kervan: are you familiar with compiling?
<xzk> hmm
<tur1> Diego_BH: try the command line apt-get Install VLC but google it first to Know the details
<francis__> how to install programs in 5.10
<jrib> !synaptic | francis__
<ubotu> francis__: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<francis__> i tried running gdebi but it cant be found
<BackPacker> tur1: Diego_BH left
<francis__> the instruction i got is for 6.10 :(
<tur1> francis__: or Add/remove from the Applications
<Kervan> jrib: i have compiled my projects before but i am not familar with patching
<francis__> how to run add remove applications
<francis__> turl: how to runn it?
<Kervan> jrib: which file to patch i dont know
<jrib> Kervan: man patch is pretty readable, but in general:  patch -p num < file.patch    where num is explained better in man patch than I can do, but basically strips /'s from the paths in the diff so the directory structure matches up
<tur1> from a gnome user just click Application then at the lower part there is Add/Remove
<jrib> Kervan: if it is just one file, you can omit -p.  Just do patch < file.patch  .  You can read the file.patch in a text editor to see the file it is patching, let me dig up a good link for you
<francis__> turl: i got it but it prompt me for a password..password entered nothing happened doh
<jrib> Kervan: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1237
<tur1> francis__: enter you login password is not the root password
<Kervan> diff -uNr old/gdevijs.c new/gdevijs.c
<Kervan> --- old/gdevijs.c	2006-02-22 17:26:40.000000000 -0800
<Kervan> +++ new/gdevijs.c	2006-02-22 21:27:15.000000000 -0800
<tur1> francis__: is -if
<jrib> Kervan: please don't paste here
<Kervan> are those *.c  files to patch?
<Kervan> sorry
<jrib> Kervan: yes, gdevijs.c is what you are patching
<BysTanDeR> hola...i have a small problem, here, on Ubuntu i386 Edgy with beryl and emerald running.  When i start applications, the windows don't take focus.  Let's say i'm browsing the web with a maximized Firefox window and that i want to open a terminal window...it's gonna appear in the programs bar but it's not going to come up front.  Same thing with error messages and whatnot...anybody can help out?
<tur1> francis__: once your login Add/remove Application will upon
<Kervan> ok i understand i will patch the file and recompile and install isnt it?
<tur1> francis__: from there you will find application you want to install
<tur1> francis__: other solutionis the apt-get command
<francis__> turl: nothing opened after loggin my password
<jrib> Kervan: yep
<jellegant> I have eft on my comp, but somehow lost my wireless.  I am currently running on my dapper live cd.  Does anyone know of any way to apt-get to the hd?
<francis__> how to use apt-get turl?
<Kervan> jrib: thanks a lot. respects
<jrib> Kervan: np
<jellegant> in other words, can I do anything to my installed Ubuntu via live cd?
<tur1> try using  ubotu: francis__: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<francis__> turl: what im tryin to install is a downloaded software like Ym for unix and frostwire...
<jellegant> odd request, I know.
<jimbodappernoob> jelligant: I haven't got an answer to your problem but I just wondered what is your wireless device?
<tur1> francis__: use gaim YM like
<jellegant> atheros
<tur1> francis__: gaim is already installed there
<mettallicat> hi people ... how i say to ubuntu do not upgrade one package ?
<jimbodappernoob> ok thanks jellegant - have you run dmesg in a terminal to check for errors?
<qos> is there a katapult replacement for gnome?
<jellegant> not receltly.
<jellegant> recently.
<francis__> turl: thnks for the suggestion...but im in the process of learning linux thats why i want to learn how to install thirpatrty softs..
<con-man> i get this error message when installing wine at the "make depend && make" stage: http://pastebin.ca/267795
<con-man> i need help
<jellegant> this is the first time I've been online in a while.
<con-man> anyone?
<mettallicat> hi people ... how i say to ubuntu do not upgrade one package ? ??
<kitche> francis__: well with YM you just untar it and run the installer
<con-man> ?
<francis__> problem is i cant run add/remove progs
<con-man> any ideas
<con-man> any at all
<kitche> con-man hang on a sec don't have gpm installed so I can copy the linkx
<con-man> ok
<jimbodappernoob> See if there are any errors in dmesg regarding your atheros device in dmesg - for example missing firmware jellegant
<qos> jellegant, was this "<jellegant> recently." the answer to my question?
<tur1> francis__: how aout synaptic?
<BackPacker> mettallicat: probably a silly suggestion: uninstall that package, upgrade, reinstall the package. Wouldn't work if it had dependencies, though...
<francis__> kitche: unrar...how to unrar the package pls...
<mettallicat> BackPacker, but i need that package fixed in that version ?
<jellegant> nope.
<BysTanDeR> hola...i have a small problem, here, on Ubuntu i386 Edgy with beryl and emerald running.  When i start applications, the windows don't take focus.  Let's say i'm browsing the web with a maximized Firefox window and that i want to open a terminal window...it's gonna appear in the programs bar but it's not going to come up front.  Same thing with error messages and whatnot...anybody can help out?
<BackPacker> mettallicat: the other way is to use Synaptic to mark them all for upgrade, then unmark that single package
<francis__> turl:sypnatic? how to use it?
<kitche> francis__: they use rar?
<caliga> con-man ?
<jellegant> I'm not familiar with a gnome replacement for katapult.
<con-man> caliga: yeah?
<caliga> can you find out what lex.yy.c has in line 2610 ?
<francis__> kitche: how to use rar?
<francis__> any one know how to use rar
<jellegant> jimbodappernoob - just ran it.  But I'm using the live cd now.  I don't think that's gonna help.
<caliga> con-man: can you find out what lex.yy.c has in line 2610 ?
<francis__> need to install ym for unix any help?
<kitche> francis__: unrar ymessenger.rar
<jellegant> perhaps I should try that from my HD and save the doc, then boot back onto the live cd again.
<jrib> francis__: unrar x foo.rar
<francis__> but how can i unrar ym package..
<con-man> caliga: YY_BUFFER_STATE yy_scan_string (yyconst char * yystr )
<jimbodappernoob> jellegant: also ifconfig -a to see if there is any network device where your atheros should be
<kitche> francis__: that unrars the ym package
<BysTanDeR> hey anybody has an idea on how to fix that small problem i have?
<caliga> con-man: ok, try to append an ; at the end and try again...
<geekneek> Ubunutu is cool
<jellegant> just did it.
<bz029> How can i make it so my Edgy install remembers the remote control password after it restarts?
<jimbodappernoob> anything jellegant?
<jellegant> errors.
<con-man> caliga: same error
<caliga> con-man: or, to make sure, paste the surrounding 10 lines, then i can look if it could be something else
<bz029> * Remote Desktop password rather
<jellegant> RX packets:3647 errors:33192 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:33192
<jellegant> for example
<BysTanDeR> anyone?
<kitche> bz029: there should be a save password option
<con-man> caliga: http://pastebin.ca/267803
<x-r00t-x> i need help with add root on mysql
<caminomaster> hello
<caminomaster> I'm trying to launch aMule, and got it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35356/
<caminomaster> :(
<jimbodappernoob> jellegant - so your network device is there but errors? try man iwconfig
<caliga> con-man: okay, the ; was wrong... just a sec...
<zac1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<francis__> i tried to install gdebi but heres the error illpaste it out
<francis__> francis@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install gdebi
<francis__> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<francis__> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<francis__> francis@ubuntu:~$
<BysTanDeR> heeeeellooooo....am i lagging here or has someone read the problem i have?
<tur1> francis__: I just paste how to install YM, I PM you
<kitche> !paste|francis
<ubotu> francis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jellegant> hmmmm..... this man page makes for some riviting reading...
<x-r00t-x> anyone ?
<caliga> con-man: i need the lines above those you posted.
<bz029> kitche on edgy the save password option doesnt save the password after i reboot
<caminomaster> HELP: I'm trying to launch aMule, and got it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35356/
<caminomaster> :(
<zac1> Francis: type sudo before the command
<kitche> bz029: do you save the session when you shutdown it should be an option for that when you logoff/shutdown
<francis__> zacl: ok ill try
<bz029> kitche i must note also im on ppc edgy eft
<caliga> con-man: brb
<BysTanDeR> hola...i have a small problem, here, on Ubuntu i386 Edgy with beryl and emerald running.  When i start applications, the windows don't take focus.  Let's say i'm browsing the web with a maximized Firefox window and that i want to open a terminal window...it's gonna appear in the programs bar but it's not going to come up front.  Same thing with error messages and whatnot...anybody can help out?
<jimbodappernoob> jellegant: hehe yeah riveting. What I'm thinking is that you had no errors in dmesg and perhaps the interface is not correctly configured. play with iwconfig
<bz029> kitche but no im not familiar with the saving of session you are talking about.. i looked in System, Quit but its not there
<zac1> 8-:
<jellegant> "Tx excessive retries:47  Invalid misc:47   Missed beacon:23"
<zac1> 8-(
<jellegant> I'm online now...
<treedreamer> hey ,guys , I need a software to create PDFs ,, I am now planning to publish an ubuntu magazine in china :)
<jellegant> I don't know what else to do.
<con-man> caliga: back yet?
<zac1> 8-(
<zac1> 8-)
<leandro-1> join #ubuntu-es
<jrib> treedreamer: open office can export to pdf.  Or use latex
<jimbodappernoob> jellegant: what is the name of the interface? eth0? eth1?
<jellegant> ath0
<jellegant> well I'll be.
<BysTanDeR> anyone?
<BysTanDeR> please?
<caliga> con-man: back
<con-man> caliga: http://pastebin.ca/267808
<jellegant> wrong essid!
<kitche> BysTanDeR: how do you start beryl?
<jimbodappernoob> aaahhHA!
<treedreamer> oh, jrib ,thanks , i have tried OO ,maybe latex is suitable?
<Cyde> Does Ubuntu Server 6.10 come with reiserfs support by default?
<zac1> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jellegant> my network is managed with WPA!  the SSID I'm on now is unencrypted.
<BysTanDeR> uhm...with a session file that i customized so i could choose to start XGL when i log in
<asgilder> Anyone know anything about partiton resizing?
<jrib> treedreamer: it's used a lot by academic journals
<jimbodappernoob> iwconfig ath0 mode managed (or similar) hack to your hearts content
<x-r00t-x> HELLO can anyone help me to add root password on mysql . please
<Dragen> asglider, yes just use 'gparted'
<zac1> !sql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> BysTanDeR: well do you start beryl just by beryl or beryl-manager is what I am asking since XGL has nothing to do with beryl or compiz
<BysTanDeR> kitche: beryl-manager
<zac1> @hamster
<kitche> BysTanDeR: you might need to edit your focus settings should be in beryl-settings
<zac1> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BysTanDeR> kitche: mmmhmmm...alright....lemme try that out and see what it gives.
<LjL> x-r00t-x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-b61e938a59a33a4e3a56552fa81a5ae0eec86651
<kitche> !fishing|zac1 weren't you warned a lot of tiems already
<ubotu> zac1 weren't you warned a lot of tiems already: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<jellegant> I have a lot more reading to do.
<jellegant> thanks for the advice.
<zac1> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimbodappernoob> jellegant: good luck 8-)
<DBO> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  mysql -u root -p ? this one right ? its asking for password :-S
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  and i dont know the password
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<con-man> caliga: make sense?
<SkramX> Hi. I want to add a repo but it says that it can't be verified because the public key is not availible. what do I do?
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  mysql> mysql> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD makisbad
<x-r00t-x>     -> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD makisbad
<x-r00t-x>     -> exit
<x-r00t-x>     -> Aborted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<CarlFK> anyone know how to install dbdesigner4 on ubuntu? http://www.fabforce.net/dbdesigner4
<caliga> con-man: yeah... i dont see an error... except for the ; that i told you to put there...
<LjL> x-r00t-x, are you ever going to learn, or what?
<x-r00t-x> my internet connection is really slow pastebin doesnt work for me as well ...
<LjL> besides, perhaps just perhaps you shouldn't be giving us your password
<SkramX> where dp o put the repo key
<LjL> not my problem
<zac1> does anyone know about glibc
<caliga> i have an slight idea what it could be, but i think you should file a bug report...
<con-man> caliga: how do I COMPLETELY remove my old version of wine
<caliga> con-man: i have an slight idea what it could be, but i think you should file a bug report...
<SkramX> where do i put a repo key?
<kitche> zac1: what about it
<kitche> x-r00t-x: don't use pastebin.com it's always slow
<zac1> how to install it
<SkramX> oh apt-key  :)
<con-man> caliga: how do I COMPLETELY remove my old version of wine
<kitche> zac1: sudo apt-get install libc6
<LjL> kitche: don't bother - it's not like he wasn't pointed to the *right* pastebin a number of times
<x-r00t-x> kitche, then ?
<caliga> con-man: like all other packages?
<FirstStrike> sheesh
<LjL> x-r00t-x, the stuff you pasted doesn't look like the stuff the site says, to me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<BysTanDeR> kitche: trying to find the focus options in beryl-settings, but so far i've failed to find them.  my version of beryl is 0.1.3, by the way
<caliga> con-man: got to go, cu
<con-man> caliga: suure
<con-man> how do I comepletely remove any old versions of wine?
<LjL> !glibc | zac1
<kitche> con-man: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheDebugger> BysTanDeR: 0.1.3 is out?
<TheDebugger> Since when?
<LjL> zac1: well anyway, glibc is libc6, which is an implementation of the standard C library. what do you need to know about it?
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  the root account is without password . can you tell me how do i change it ?
<LjL> x-r00t-x: yes. follow the instructions on that page.
<Dragen> TheDebugger: it's an SVN release.. not stable
<the_burk> my freenet is doing suicide all the time ... amd 64 1.5 java ..
<keegan_> Hi guys, is there a guide on how to install the latest Nvidia drivers off there website anywhere,  I'm having the toughest time trying to install it
<BysTanDeR> TheDebugger:  couldn't say...i just updated it with my update manager a few days ago....
<Dragen> i'm running it, and it has some new cool features, like the transparent cube
<kitche> !nvidia8|keegan_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !nvidia9|keegan_
<ubotu> keegan_: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<smorque> yo
<keegan_> I want 96.31 though
<BysTanDeR> yeah that'S it...i took it from an SVN repository
<Barry_> Hey, I just wiped my Hoary laptop to put  Edgy on it, and I'm really stoked about most of what I've seen. But I'm missing a few things. Anyone know where the Apple ] [+ screensaver is available?
<orestyle5> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jellegant> last question:  I have an AMD 64 processor.  What kernel should I use?
<orestyle5> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kitche> keegan_: are those the beta drivers?
<keegan_> Nope those are the latest ones
<Dragen> keegan_: you still fighting with beryl?  did you run in to that API mismatch?
<Micksa> oof
<kitche> keegan_: that repo might have the latest as well not sure though
<Micksa> is there a channel for linux on amd64?
<keegan_> Dragen: I got beryl to run, but after 10 seconds my whole desktop would freeze
<Dragen> keegan_: eeek, ok that's not normal at all lol
<keegan_> Dragen: So I was thinking maybe if I use the latest drivers, it might happen..
<keegan_> work*
<orestyle5> !backups
<Barry_> Also, Edgy seems to not have an IRC client installed by default. (I'm on a M$ box at the moment.) What's the best general-purpose IRC client for Gnome?
<Dragen> keegan_: yes, you definitely should be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orestyle5> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<LjL> !backup | orestyle5
<ubotu> orestyle5: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<orestyle5> !rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<kitche> keegan_: well remember anything 96* for nvidia driver means you don't need aiglx or XGL
<user123> problem: how to listen rm files? helix player error audio/x-pn-realaudio need. How to install?
<keegan_> Is that so...I'll remember that.
<Dragen> keegan_: kitche is right, the linux driver has the functionality built-in.  you should remove aiglx or xgl
<bimberi> Barry_: Gaim does IRC.  Other clients can be installed.
<Barry_> bimberi: Thanks.
<LjL> "remove AIGLX"?
<kitche> Dragen: well I wouldn't remove aiglx, just turn that option off in the xorg.conf but it wouldn't matter anyways if you disable aiglx anyways
<Dragen> yea either way is fine.. i just prefer keeping my install clean
<Lovloss> Last night i went through heck trying to install the packages i needed to run Anuja c++... this g++ thing, then glib, etc, etc... i still cant figure it out. So whatever, i go to load up "Kino" and try to edit one of my movies, and it comes in all messed up. Whats worse, it wont import non-DV files anymore. Does anyone know what i did/if i did ?
<LjL> !find aiglx
<ubotu> Package/file aiglx does not exist in edgy
<LjL> so how'd you remove it?
<jrib> Lovloss: build-essential should give you that dev stuff
<kitche> LjL: just disable it in the xorg.conf ServerFlag section
<Dragen> it's not a problem if you simply installed the nvidia drivers
<Lovloss> i already have build-essential :P
<mettallicat> someone used to apt-pinning ?
<Lovloss> but i had to manually install glib... which may have been a bad idea
<jrib> !someone | mettallicat
<ubotu> mettallicat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lovloss> plus i added this gtk-ftp thing that wont uninstall now
<Lovloss> *sob*
<Barr1> Where can I find the Apple ] [+ screensaver that came with Hoary and isn't included in Edgy?
<Hawkline> I can RDP into my Windows box from this laptop running Windows, switch to Ubuntu and I get "connection refused", any ideas?  everything is pretty vanilla
<jrib> I won't be committing tonight, have some hw
<mettallicat> i'm trying to use apt-get pinning but it just don't work
<orestyle5> have you tried aptitude?
<orestyle5> actually, what is pinning?
<LjL> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Lovloss> So... no one knows aht i may have messed up. Again, Kino no longer is able to import media files. And i messed with packages blindly
<mettallicat> LjL, i know but is not working
<kitche> Lovloss: well if you don't know what you did then no one else will either
<Lovloss> i thougfht maybe if someone knew how i could find a log, or if anyone gets kino...;
<jared_> I'm in xfce and and want to upgrade from breezy to dapper, whats the command
<kitche> Lovloss: log is in /var/log don't know the sub directory or if apt uses it
<transgress_> jared_: did you look on the ubuntu website?
<kitche> jared_:  sudo update-manager -c
<Yashiro> <jared_> i used update manager -c -d to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<Pelo> good evening gents
<dsnyders> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" - bin/cue can be converted to ISO using !bchunk - ISO images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning
<jared_> well I want something that will upgrade me from  to
<dsnyders> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jared_> whoops numbers tunred off. from 5.05 to 6.06
<jared_> not do edgy
<jrib> !upgrade | jared_
<ubotu> jared_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<francis_> i cant launch add applications...pls help
<jrib> francis_: does synaptic work?
<Lovloss> well. i have no idea what to do. :/
<francis_> jrib: what is sypnatic? how do i run it
<jrib> francis_: system > administration > synaptic
<Dragen> francis_: Synaptic is your package manager
<francis_> jrib: i have installed gdebi and restarted
<YBH_1> synaptic is used to install, remove and upgrade software
<jrib> francis_: gdebi is different
<francis_> dragen; so how do i run sypnatic?
<beth_> I have a problem with synaptic
<Dragen> System/Administration/synaptic
<Dragen> or you can type synaptic
<Pelo> beth_,   actualy problem or philosophical objection ?
<Dragen> It's basically a graphical front-end to 'apt-get'
<beth_> haha, an actual problem.
<beth_> I've tried with apt get, also.
<Pelo> beth_,  what is the problem ?
<beth_> I can't get mplayer to install
<LjL> no, it's a frontend to the APT system, just like apt-get is
<kishan> I have a toshiba laptop how to connect using ubuntu through s-video to a TV can any one help is there any package for it
<beth_> It says it needs to install the dependencies, but that it cannot find them.
<GigaClon> my swap is hosed,
<Dragen> Yes, that's correct.  that's what I mean lol
<Pelo> beth_,  open synaptic ,  enable all the repositories in and try again
<beth_> I have tried adding other repositories
<GigaClon> Ubuntu doesn't load it any more
<beth_> I also took a look at the adding repositories how to
<beth_> but I don't seem to have Ubuntu 6.06 source on the list at all
<YBH_1> Gigaclon is this a partition swap or a file swap?
<Pelo> beth_,  synaptic should install the dependencies needed ,  it gives you a little message that it is going to
<kishan> CAn any one please how to connect laptop to TV using s-video
<GigaClon> partition swap
<beth_> I know, Pelo, but then it says it cannot
<Tixer> hey
<francis_> dragen: sypantic already running...now how do i use it to install msgr8us.exe located in desktop
<Tixer> I have a friend that needs help fast
<beth_> it says there are 'unresolved dependencies'
<Dragen> whoa wait, .. what are you trying to do?
<Pelo> beth_,  does it list those dependencies ?
<kishan> Please can any one help how to connect laptop to TV using S-video
<beth_> yup
<Tixer> He's running DD, and is trying to get a printer installed, and his Dad is screaming at him
<LjL> !repeat | kishan
<ubotu> kishan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tixer> any takers?
<beth_> want to know the dependencies?
<GigaClon> YBH_1, it worked until a while ago, if I manually turn it off and then turn it back on it works
<Pelo> kishan,  look in the forum for that
<Dragen> francis_: what are you doing with a windows exe on our desktop?
<francis_> dragen: i want to install ym for unix..
<Pelo> Tixer,  DD ?
<kishan> Hey LjL: thank you  Pelo: thank you
<Tixer> Dapper
<arvind__> hi there :)
<GigaClon> francis_, yahoo messenger?
<francis_> dragen: its not window exe...downloaded it in yahoo...and its for unix.
<kitche> francis_: well the .exe is for windows you want to go the unix side of yahoo messenger website
<Pelo> Tixer,   just go to  system > admin > printers and add the printer, just like in windows
<francis_> gigaclon: yes
<YBH_1> If you have a partition swap then try reformating. You can use the gparted live cd to accomplish that.
<Dragen> francis_: .exe is a windows binary
<Tixer> Its a Lexmark :O
<arvind__>  i wish to download complete directory from cvs.sourceforge and the url is http://owl.cvs.sourceforge.net/owl/owl-0.90/ what would be the syntax to download the complete direcotry using terminal commands
<Dragen> if you are trying to make a windows app work with linux, you will have to fight with WINE
<beth_> lol
<Pelo> Tixer,  are you saying he can'T find the printer in the list ?
<GigaClon> GAIM does Yahoo messenger
<LjL> francis_: from a command line, type "file ~/Desktop/msgr8us.exe", what's the output?
<francis_> dragen: so u mean this is not the real yahoo for unix
<beth_> Here are some of the dependencies it is asking for: "libasound2 libatk1.0-0 libc6  libcairo2 libdvdread3 libfreetype6" ... they're all libs.
<Tixer> Can't find the printer in the list
<Dragen> francis_: .exe is not for unix
<Pelo> Tixer,  what model pinter is it
<kitche> GigaClon: that's not the point he wants to learn how to install 3rd party software without using a ubuntu package
<francis_> ok guys thnks..
<Tixer> Lexmark P6250
<Dragen> francis_: you can use GAIM, which is a linux native program as a "yahoo messenger" replacement
<LjL> !software | then this would be of help
<ubotu> then this would be of help: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages and !Equivalents
<whyameye> do syba controller cards work well with dapper?
<Pelo> Tixer,  tell your freind to try with the 5700 model
<Tixer> I see
<francis_> ljl: ouput is >
<francis_> nothing happened
<LjL> francis_: press ctrl+c and try again... without the quotation marks
<pibarnas> is it safe to install beryl+XGL without blowing up apt sources??
<LjL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<francis_> it got me an invalid option @ ljl
<Eclypse> anyone know how to restore my apt/sources.list file? it appears that automatix gives me many errors when I try installing anything . . . :(
<LjL> francis_: type *exactly* the following:         file ~/Desktop/msgr8us.exe
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Eclypse about easysource | Eclypse, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Eclypse about automatix | Eclypse, see the private message from Ubotu
<Dragen> Eclypse: did you make a backup?  or do you have a sources.list~ file?
<kevin_> I'd like that pm too
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kevin_ about bot | kevin_, see the private message from Ubotu
<Eclypse> ljl, you're addicted to that bot.
<LjL> as long as people are addicted to making questions that can be answered by it
<palomer> do you guys know how to get hepburn output from kakasi?
<kevin_> thanks for that
<kevin_> Did y'all know that Ubuntu 6.10 will run on a P2 with 64 mb ram?
<kevin_> it's quite a sight
<LjL> kevin_: i'd say no. not with GNOME anyway
<kevin_> it will
<jimbodappernoob> kevin: don't be cruel to small animals 8-)
<kitche> RememberPOL: anwyas that's a boot log not a shutdown one
<RememberPOL> pol@pol-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe apm
<RememberPOL> FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<LjL> bet it's a pain
<Pelo> kevin_,  try with xubuntu , it is made to be light
<kevin_> it is
<kevin_> i will
<RememberPOL> My system hangs on shutdown... might it be related to that apm error?
<kevin_> i'm just using it as a music server though
<jimbodappernoob> Or Damn Small Linux
<kevin_> it's too minimalistic for me
<jimbodappernoob> kvin: Or Puppy Linux
<kevin_> is that any good?
<jimbodappernoob> kevin: Good for low-ram low spec machines
<kevin_> i've looked at it, but not indepth
<zac1> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<IcemanV9> kevin_: it'll take a day to move a mouse pointer from one side to other :p
<Pelo> isn'T there a blackbox ubuntu or something
<kevin_> lol
<kitche> Pelo: there is a package for fluxbox not sure if there is a blackbox one
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-65-222-225.pitbpa.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kevin_> there is flux on ubuntu
<Pelo> kitche,  thanks I was thinking of fluxubuntu
<asgilder> I'm trying to install Firefox 2.0 Can someone tell me how?
<IcemanV9> blackbox is available for Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@190.48.152.4]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> Ubotu, tell asgilder about firefox | asgilder, see the private message from Ubotu
<kitche> Pelo: there is only a package not a "family of ubuntu distro" though
<asgilder> I meant how to get the package thing going.
<kevin_> how is ubuntu's support of nvidia?
<cafuego_> kevin_: excellent
<kevin_> or vice versa
<dfcarney> kevin_: in general, nvidia is pretty well supported in Linux (and, hence, Ubuntu)
<Pelo> asgilder, didnT' ff update automaticaly ?
<asgilder> No.
<kevin_> really? i couldn't get my card to work
<kevin_> it might be a bad nut though
<dfcarney> kevin_: how new is it?
<kevin_> dfcarney: not very
<Pelo> asgilder,  did you download a ff 2.0 package somewhere ?
<dfcarney> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spitzfire> i,m trying to get ubuntu or kubuntu to run on xp os with a p4 2.66 GHz with vmware workstation i burned the cd and ran it through cd rom some how i can,t get the vertual machine to create the second anywords on it
<Pelo> asgilder,  not sure what you are having problems with but this might help if you already have the file  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<kitche> Spitzfire: what do you mean create the second?
<scrupul0us> howq do i shortcut "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart" so i can type apache2 restart anywhere?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Spitzfire> anyone good with vmware
<kitche> scrupul0us: you have to make a symlink\
<Spitzfire> well is like deamon tools run stuff vertual but the whole os so you can have xp and ubuntu etc
<scrupul0us> so "ln -s /etc/init.d/apache2 /apache2 ???
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: create an alias for apache2 in your .bash_aliases file
<scrupul0us> i dont have a bash_aliases file
<mettallicat> how can i remove hold from a package
<scrupul0us> just bashrc
<scrupul0us> in my root home
<cafuego_> scrupul0us: just run 'sudo apache2ctl graceful'
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: you can put it in your .bashrc if you prefer
<scrupul0us> oh ok this does support apache2ctl
<scrupul0us> im used to apachectl from apache1
<drew> what's the package I need to get the flash player working in firefox?  apt-get install ?
<scrupul0us> IcemanV9: can u walk me through an example or recommend a tutorial?
<Lovloss> can gFTP cause problems on my machine?
<kitche> drew: sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<drew> kitche, and things will just work?
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: hld on
<kitche> drew: should yes you might have to reload firefox
<scrupul0us> IcemanV9: thank you sir
<cafuego_> you WILL have to restart firefox
<Lovloss> I apt-get removed kino and it uninstalled fully, i autoremoved, rebooted... and when i reinstalled it all the settings were the same and it still has the same problems
<LoRez> Lovloss: you dpkg --purge'd it?
<cafuego_> Lovloss: forgot to delete the prefs in your homedirectory
<cafuego_> ~/.kinorc
<LoRez> or that
<Lovloss> how do you do that
<drew> ow come the first user I set up has @drew int eh shell prompt, but the other ones don't?  Is that in .bash_profile?
<Telroth> hello all!
<joe__> hi
<joe__> where can i find media codecs for ubuntu ?
<drew> Oops, no .bash_profile...
<Lovloss> Whats the command to purge kino then?
<dfcarney> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dfcarney> Lovloss: after you 'apt-get remove ...' the package, search around for the .config file or folder (in your homedir) and then move or delete it
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: sorry. in your .bashrc file, just add alias apache2='/etc/init.d/apache2'
<joe__> media codecs?
<ArrenLex> I have set up openssh-server. How do I customise the message that appears on login?
<joebob> noob has a question about ubuntu live cd
<Telroth> I'm planning on doing some major updates to my system (new proc, new mobo, new ram, new graphics card). I'd really like to not install kubuntu again. What changes would I need to make to my configs to set up the new hardware correctly? (keeping same proc family, P4->core 2 duo (both x86))
<cafuego_> ArrenLex: /etc/motd
<dfcarney> Lovloss: it'll be hidden and probably have a similar name to the package.  As cafuego_ suggested, it may be ~/.kinorc (so you'll need to 'rm -rf ~/.kinorc).
<joebob> on the livecd, i can't get my ps/2 mouse or keyboard to work
<ArrenLex> cafuego_: Thanks!
<john_> is there anyone using dansgardian GUI packaged put together by  nanomad
<Lovloss> aha
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: when you done edit the file, just type source .bashrc. then type apache2 restart
<scrupul0us> IcemanV9: just at the bottom ok? and do i have to restart anything?
<Lovloss> so cafuego_, you know anything about Kino? I want it to work again
<x-r00t-x> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<asgilder> Okay...how do I install programs from packages that I've downloaded? I opened both add/remove AND synaptic, and neither package was int the list.
<x-r00t-x> i need help with apache2, php5
<scrupul0us> root@web:~# source .bashrc
<scrupul0us> root@web:~# apache2 restart
<scrupul0us> -bash: apache2: command not found
<dfcarney> asgilder: 'dpkg -i ...'
<joebob> can someone help me with just getting my mouse and keyboard to work?
<scrupul0us> doh
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: that is fine. or just after alias lines.
<jimbodappernoob> joebob what is the brand name of your mouse and keyboard?
<dsnyders> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<x-r00t-x> scrupul0us, doesnt work
<scrupul0us> x-r00t-x: nope
<joebob> mouse is an hp rollerball mouse
<Lovloss> So, importing works again, but it still loads my .dv file with big lines cutting through it horizontally
<joebob> keyboard is a ps/2 wireless nexxtech...but it's weird..the keyboard works on the initial live cd menu..it just stops when the desktop is loaded
<x-r00t-x> scrupul0us,  can you hep me?
<transgress_> anyone know how i changed the image on the locked screen?  like the screensaver locked screen or the wakeup locked screen?
<scrupul0us> x-r00t-x: im still trying to get help myself
<Robotlion> someone help me with istalling a printer
<craig_> Robotlion, what's up?
<Robotlion> fixin Linux U
<x-r00t-x> lol @ scrupul0us
<x-r00t-x> sorry
<Robotlion> help with printer pleez
<joebob> @jimbodappernoob, any ideas
<dfcarney> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<craig_> I typed sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree and got Couldn't find package flash-nonfree.  What's up
<kitche> !ask|Robotlion
<ubotu> Robotlion: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: it doesn't work? here's one of my aliases --> alias orarestart='sudo /etc/init.d/oracle-xe restart'
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is the ubuntu DVD a mix of the normal and alternate CDs?
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: that should give you an idea
<transgress_> craig_: did you enable multi/uni/verse?
<craig_> Robotlion, I said, What's up.  I meant "What's the trouble you're having wiht installign a printer?"
<jimbodappernoob> just looking at Google joebob - to see if there is an install command or similar
<kitche> dsnyders: the dvd has more packages on it not sure if it's a mix though
<ArrenLex> dsnyders: No. It just includes all (or most) the packages.
<ArrenLex> +of
<joebob> cool cool thanks
<scrupul0us> IcemanV9: i didnt have the alias in the front.. never the less.. new error: root@web:~# apache2 restart
<scrupul0us> -bash: /etc/init.d/apache2: No such file or directory
<craig_> transgress_, how do you do that?  I used the gui to install xchat, and I think universe was enabled.
<dsnyders> ArrenLex, Thanks.  You too, kitche
<Lovloss> Alright im just going to ask this generally, since its *slightly* off topic, but i dont know where else to get the data at this point. If anyone uses Kino and understands how to import DV files without them being screwy, pleeeeeease PM me :) thanks
<Telroth> if anyone can import dv files at all in kino, please PM me, thanks :P
<Lovloss> you cant? o.o
<dfcarney> Lovloss: do you have a sample DV file that someone could use as a test?
<Telroth> no, it doesnt' work
<Lovloss> Well my DV is huge.
<Telroth> not from my dv camcorder
<Telroth> err
<Telroth> wait
<Telroth> i can't capture
<Robotlion> I can't print
<Lovloss> The point is when i try to open it, it has big giant horizontal black lines going through it
<Telroth> never tried import
<Lovloss> yet it runs normally in VLC !
<dfcarney> Lovloss: have you tried other DV files?
<kevin_> I have two hard drives in my computer, and one is ntfs, and the other has ubuntu 6.10 on it. I know that both drives work, and Ubuntu boots up and connect to the net and all that good stuff, but I can't seem to be able to access the ntfs drive. I also am not able to share files between the two computers that are networked, (both have Ubuntu).
<Lovloss> i dont have any but i could try. i expect its got something to do with how the thing treats DV though
<Tixer> Kevin_ get Samba (I think), and NTFS-3G
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: try this one --> alias aparestart='sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart'
<dfcarney> Lovloss: well, it'll be an easier problem to tackle if you can eliminate possible sources of error
<Robotlion> I need printer instructions
<scrupul0us> IcemanV9: how can that be right... I know its a file!
<Tixer> I had that problem 2 days ago, but I'm on Fedora
<dfcarney> !cups | Robotlion
<ubotu> Robotlion: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Lovloss> im turning a music video to a DV right now to check
<kitche> Robotlion: who's the maker of the printer?
<Tixer> Lexmark
<dfcarney> kevin_: can you see both of the drives from Ubuntu?
<lemao> Parallels + MacBookPro + ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso = "Boot error : Unknown Interrupt or fault at EIP...". Any ideas?
<Tixer> Its a Lexmark P6250
<kitche> ah Lexmark .... those are hard to get working
<kevin_> no
<Robotlion> yes
<Tixer> yeah
<jimbodappernoob> joebob: see this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298166
<dfcarney> kevin_: are they on different controller cards, or both connected directly to your motherboard?
<Robotlion> I know Linux and Lexmark don;t work usually
<kevin_> dfcarney: how do you do the pm type thing?
<ArrenLex> Is there any way to run some commands whenever a user logs in?
<Lovloss> No that DV works fine! I wonder what could be wrong with this one. It works fine in VLC
<scrupul0us> IcemanV9: i did this: alias wwwreload='/etc/init.d/apache2 restart' and got: -bash: /etc/init.d/apache2: No such file or directory
<dfcarney> kevin_: i'm not sure :)
<kitche> Robotlion: linuxprinting.org will probably have some good information
<craig_> transgress_, I've enabled universe in the apt conf file.  Still get the same message
<kevin_> dfcarney: so i got it?
<jimbodappernoob> joebob: you are not the only one with the problem - check BIOS and USB keyboard options
<Robotlion> thanks
<Lovloss> Does anyone know of any programs that can turn a DV file into an mpeg :)
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: mencoder
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: odd.
<Lovloss> ahhh that sounds promising
<kevin_> dfcarney: anywho, they are both on the mobo
<joebob> neither my mouse or keyboard are usb
<ArrenLex> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<ArrenLex> :)
<jimbodappernoob> Read the link joebob
<dfcarney> kevin_: if you type 'cat /proc/partitions' then do you see 2+ devices?
<scrupul0us> IcemanV9: indeed... you sure running source .bashrc is all i have to run?
<craig_> Robotlion, what's the model?
<Tixer> P6250
<dfcarney> kevin_: i.e. sda and sdb?
<Tixer> craig: P6250
<craig_> Ahh.
<Tixer> yeah
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: yep
<Tixer> I was helping him, before his dad spazzed on me
<Tixer> that was massive lulz
<Lovloss> oh mencoder works in teh command line?
<Tixer> yeah
<Tixer> get a frontend to it
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us:  all it does to reread the file and it will do whatever you command
<scrupul0us> it def doesnt like it... WTF... im on edgy is that makes ANY diff
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: yes.
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: but there are many frontends available for it.
<Lovloss> ok ill grab one
<craig_> Tixer, Did his dad spaz privately or somehting?  I do't see it.
<Tixer> I was talking to him on the phone
<Tixer> I know him
<craig_> Ahh.
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: it does not make a difference. hmm.
<Lovloss> theres a solution to everything in linux :) but one day ill need to clean install again, now that i know more
<joebob> it looks like i need to disable usb keyboard/mouse in bios...well that's something i can try
<Tixer> anyways, his dad kept insisting that "Firefox" was messing up "teh systemz" and not letting him view the EXEs he gets in Emails >.<
<Surghi> Hi
<craig_> Tixer, I typed sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree and got Couldn't find package flash-nonfree.  What's up?  I've enabled universe in the apt conf file.
<Surghi> I am just instlaling
<lemao> Parallels + MacBookPro + ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso = "Boot error : Unknown Interrupt or fault at EIP...". Any ideas?
<Surghi> I need to partition the disk manually
<Surghi> there is one NTFS for Windows
<jimbodappernoob> Yeah joebob haha strange but true - however it may not be the answer to your ps/2 problem
<Surghi> the rest is free space
<con-man> has anyone here solved the 3D accelerator error while trying to run World of Warcraft with wine?
<Tixer> I don't know if flash is on universe
<con-man> has anyone here solved the 3D acceleration error while trying to run World of Warcraft with wine?
<joebob> yea i'm not sure that will help..but it's something
<Eclypse> ljl, that little bot trick that you sent me doesn't work, at all.
<Tixer> I use fedora, so I'm not much help
<craig_> Tixer, the exe files he gets in emails.....hmmm
<Surghi> I want to add a FAT32 partition and a SWAP  +  1 big partition for Linux
<Tixer> yeah
<Lovloss> hmm the package manager cant find any mencoder frontends.
<Tixer> I lol'd
<Surghi> what filesystem should I use for EDGY EFT `
<IcemanV9> craig_: it's flashPLUGIN-nonfree
<craig_> WIth caps?
<Dial_tone> I don't see the cubed symbol in character map anywhere. anyone know it?
<IcemanV9> craig_: no
<dfcarney> Surghi: ext3
<scrupul0us> IcemanV9: HAHAHA im a dumb bastard... i just reformatted... apache isnt installed yet
<Tixer> ext3
<cpk1> Lovloss: there isnt one, spend some time reading the man =)
<scrupul0us> LOL
<Zambezi> Isn't there a way to block IP that portscans?
<con-man> has anyone here solved the 3D accelerator error while trying to run World of Warcraft with wine?
<Lovloss> oh okay
<kevin_> dfcarney: yeah i see the drive
<Pie-rate> con-man: What's the error?
<Surghi> so I will have 1) NTFS Primary,  2) EXT3 Primary,  3) SWAP Primary 4) FAT32 Primary
<IcemanV9> scrupul0us: oh jeez. lol
<Surghi> right?
<cpk1> Lovloss: not sure what you are trying to do, but yo could try out avidemux
<dfcarney> kevin_: well, if it's not mounted automatically, you can always try to mount it manually
<con-man> Pie-rate: unable to start 3D acceleration
* scrupul0us hands his head in shasme
<Surghi> or can't SWAP be primary?
<craig_> IcemanV9, Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<kevin_> dfcarney: I want to read and write to it, will that still work with a mount point thingamajigger?
<jimbodappernoob> SWAP is always logical. Please tell me if I'm wrong
<Tixer> yes
<Pie-rate> con-man: tell me what "glxinfo|grepdirect" says
<Tixer> you're rught
<Tixer> *right
<IcemanV9> craig_: it is in multiverse repo (and backports)
<Surghi> So SWAP logical, the rest primary?
<dfcarney> kevin_: yeah, but you'll need to install ntfs-3g for r/w support to NTFS
<IcemanV9> craig_: make sure you enable your repo thru /etc/apt/sources.list
<kevin_> dfcarney: i can't download it
<kevin_> or install it
<con-man> Pie-rate: bash: grepdirect: command not found
<con-man> bash: glxinfo: command not found
<kevin_> dfcarney: be back in a bit, sorry
<craig_> I dont' see a multi but there is a backports... ok
<dfcarney> kevin_: ok
<Surghi> If I want to install many programs,  will 15 GB for Ubuntu be enough?
<jimbodappernoob> Surghi: I make the Linux partition a logical one and install GRUB on the MBR
<Pie-rate> Interesting. Are you running 6.10 (edgy)?
<con-man> Pie-rate: yes
<dfcarney> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<RegalEagle> Can someone help me configure Blackbox? I checked in the Blackbox channel but no one answers.
<jevangelo> is there a way to have .rar file capability
<IcemanV9> craig_: 7.0.x is in multi and 9.0.x is in backports
<cherubiel> !rar | jevangelo
<ubotu> jevangelo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jevangelo> iv tried like 4 different archive managers and they dont work with them
<con-man> Pie-rate: any ideas?
<Pie-rate> con-man: Have you installed drivers for your video card?
<craig_> IcemanV9, do I have to restart apt or something?
<con-man> Pie-rate: yes. fglrx
<RegalEagle> Someone help me configure Blackbox?
<Lovloss> mencoder 1.dv 2.mpeg ? says it doesnt work... i dont get this >.<
<Pie-rate> strange that you don't have glxinfo, but i'm not sure what package glxinfo is from.
<Pie-rate> con-man: You may get better results in #winehq
<cpk1> Lovloss: what are you trying to do?
<sc4ttrbrain> !fuse
<Lovloss> turn 1.dv to 2.mpeg
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<dfcarney> Pie-rate: 'apt-cache search glxinfo' says that it's in 'mesa-utils'
<RegalEagle> !blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 768 kB
<Lovloss> so it will be an mpeg
<RegalEagle> I need help with Blackbox :/
<craig_> RegalEagle, Good luck; I tried openbox today and had to say uncle...
<Surghi> Hey guys I get a bigger problem .... When I partition the HD manually,  I get QTparted to do it (in the installer) ....  I created the EXT3 one Primary.   Now I am just creating SWAP.   The Problem is:  When I select "Create as: Extended"   the  "Partition Type" field where I could select  "linux-swap" becomes inactive ....
<IcemanV9> craig_: just update
<Pie-rate> WoW+wine+nvidia twinview puts WoW on the second screen, I want it to stretch WoW over both screens. How would I do that?
<con-man> lol
<RegalEagle> IcemanV9: How do you update Blackbox?
<con-man> Pie-rate: wouldnt that look weird
<Pie-rate> con-man: no, i use viewport to put UI stuff on the second screen
<craig_> RegalEagle, I think he's talking about my apt issue
<jimbodappernoob> try EXT3 as logical
<RegalEagle> craig_: ...oh >_>
<Surghi> what if I create SWAP primary?
<Surghi> would it be a problem?
<dfcarney> Surghi: i think that's because the swap pas to be a primary partition, doesn't it?
<RegalEagle> Well, I just need to get a skin on Blackbox and to get programs and crap in the right-click list
<cpk1> Lovloss: ffmpeg is easier to use and i think can handle .dv
<Surghi> dfcarney: they guys just told me it must be logical
<jimbodappernoob> surghi I just have to check my partitions brb
<dfcarney> Surghi: it's been a while for me :)  I last configured my machine (manually) about 4 years ago.
<Lovloss> It says i already have ffmpeg
<liquidboy> i have 2 rox questions. how do i get rox to use the gtk icon theme? (i'm running gnome-settings-daemon) - and is there a way to get mounted voluems (usb disk, cdroms etc) to automatically sho up on the desktop?
<RegalEagle> So no one is able to help me with BlackBox?
<Lovloss> okay come on, surely there is a *graphical* conversion program that can turn my .dv file into something else
<cpk1> Lovloss: ffmpeg -i myfile.dv -target vcd /home/lovloss/myfile.mpg
<vader> RegalEagle, my friend could but he is in a meeting for the rest of the night :)
<cpk1> Lovloss: of course it doesnt have to be vcd
<justin_> Lovloss: Possibly, but I know of none.. im sure you could find one on Google, if not you can always create your own ;D
<RegalEagle> vader: Well get him here...
<dfcarney> Surghi: Just checked...  Either primary or logical can be used for SWAP
<RegalEagle> :p
<vader> RegalEagle, if it were possible :)
<craig_> RegalEagle, What are you trying to do exactly?
<Surghi> dfcarney  does "Either" mean that both are OK ?
<Surghi> or nether nor?
<jimbodappernoob> Surghi I use logical for Swap and EXT3 but I think you need a boot loader on your MBR to do that
<dfcarney> Surghi: Yes -- both are ok
<Surghi> ok
<Surghi> thank you guys
<Surghi> brb
<Lovloss> *sigh* ok.
<RegalEagle> craig_: I just installed BlackBox. All I have is a blank screen, the toolbar, and xterm in the right-click.
<dfcarney> RegalEagle: that sounds about right for BlackBox.  Congratulations!  :)
<craig_> Well, that's more than I got with openbox...
<RegalEagle> How do I install themes?
<RegalEagle> Fluxbox had more than this >_>
<craig_> dfcarney, do you make your menu the same in blackbox as in fluxbox?
<dfcarney> craig_: I have no idea.  I don't use either -- co-workers of mine have, however...
<Lovloss> the command did the trick, at any rate
<dfcarney> craig_: I'm an ion fan, myself.
<Lovloss> youd think they'd make that a visual thing.
<craig_> Criminy, how many wm's are there?
<RegalEagle> Well, Ive got themes specifically for Blackbox.
<RegalEagle> and I want to use them
* elhaxxorz humbly asks for assistance with the X server on Edgy. Every time I reboot. I have to re install the NVIDIA binary driver in order for X to work.
<dfcarney> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vader> !blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 768 kB
<justin_> Is there anyway in Gnome to turn on mouse for focus rather then click to focus?
<jrib> justin_: system > preferences > windows
<justin_> jrib: Good stuff, good stuff
<RegalEagle> ok so no Blackbox help :(
<RegalEagle> back to GNOME I guess
<RegalEagle> I even installed all the themes for blackbox, but cant figure out how to load them
<FC6_User> how to get my intel 3945 wirlesss card detected by Ubuntu 6.10, it's detected by the previous version
<swiltig> Hello everyone!
<swiltig> Hello, swiltig!
* IcemanV9 is very happy with flash9; now i can watch NFL game online (yahoo gamechannel)
<FC6_User> ???
<FC6_User> how?
<FC6_User> ???
<FC6_User> how?
<elhaxxorz> IcemanV9, oddly though no browser in Linux allows Yahoo! Lauchcast to work.
<FC6_User> howwwww?????
<swiltig> Hello everyone!
<swiltig> Hello, swiltig!
<jrib> !repeat | FC6_User
<ubotu> FC6_User: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dfcarney> FC6_User: downgrade
<nrdb> Hi which package has the standard C include files in it ?
<swiltig> Hello, SimonAnibal!
<IcemanV9> FC6_User: it just popped up.
<jrib> nrdb: build-essential will give you the package
<nrdb> jrib: thanks
<swiltig> Hello, gregben!
<jimbodappernoob> FC6_user: run dmesg in a terminal. Is there missing firmware?
<swiltig> Hello, niru!
<dfcarney> FC6_User: seriously, did you have any reason to upgrade?  if there's no compelling reason to remain at 6.10 then it may just be eaiser (for now) to downgrade.
<IcemanV9> elhaxxorz: i didn't go that far; let me check ..
<gregben> Hi, did a system update and now eth0 configures itself as ipv6 only. I can manually fix by disabling, re-enabling eth0, but have to repeat at every reboot. How to fix?
<dfcarney> FC6_User: if you want to investigate, find out the name of the driver that's required to support that chipset and find the related changelog for it (that describes the changes between your previous version and 6.10)
<niru> swiltig:hi
<FC6_User> no reason to upgrade, except that I want ATI accelerated drivers on my laptop
<niru> swiltig:Have you tried with installable cd creation with kde packages and installer as d-i
<niru> any body else has any idea on installable cd creation with kde packages
<dfcarney> FC6_User: the answer may be as simple as the driver isn't automatically loaded now, whereas it was before.  step 1: find the name of the driver.  step 2: use 'lsmod' to see if it's installed and running
<a52x3> how do i find out what sound card i have?
<elhaxxorz> a52x3, lspci should do that
<dfcarney> a52x3: 'lspci -v' will give you a quick dump of system-related info
<FC6_User> how can i find the name?
<FC6_User> and how to intall it or make it running?
<dfcarney> FC6_User: I suggest Google
<niru> any idea on installable cd creation with kde packages
<a52x3> thanks
<a52x3> I'm helping someone else actually
<nomasteryoda|w> FC6_User, if its installed.. the "which file" command should find it
<dfcarney> FC6_User: 'modprobe' is a utility to install modules
<matiseijas> hello, can somebody help me? I'm trying to upgrade from 5.10 and everytime I run the command 'gksu "update-manager -c" ' and I enter my password it tells me I've typed a wrong password. I've retried this method a billion times and I still get the same error. What can I do to fix it??
<jimbodappernoob> FC6_User another command at a terminal is ifconfig -a it will show you all network interfaces
<nomasteryoda|w> if its not loaded, the maybe modprobe file
<nomasteryoda|w> matiseijas, try the command line version instead
<nomasteryoda|w> apt-get update
<trurl> Hi
<dfcarney> jimbodappernoob: good point
<nomasteryoda|w> sudo apt-get update
<jimbodappernoob> love your work dfcarney 8-)
<FC6_User> ok, another Q
<matiseijas> should i do that? cuz the wiki states that "Please note - this method is much less reliable. If you use this method, you MUST be prepared to fix problems manually, such as packages being unexpectedly removed, apt crashing unexpectantly, etc. Using Update Manager (see above) is likely to be much less problematic."
<dfcarney> jimbodappernoob: haha
<FC6_User> why ATI drivers cannot install, script err
<[pyro] > hey guys
<nomasteryoda|w> matiseijas, that can happen... but i've not seen it here. The official stance is its not supported... going from clean install is best
<dfcarney> FC6_User: that's a pretty vague question.  Can you clarify?
<jimbodappernoob> Fix the first problem FC6 and then move on to the second
<nomasteryoda|w> but anyways... apt-get update then apt-get upgrade then apt-get dist-upgrade
<matiseijas> isn't there any way to fix the password thing?
<nomasteryoda|w> all sudo
<trurl> matiseijas: the what?
<FC6_User> when i run the scrip, ATI xyz-installer.sh, i got a message like script err: syntax err ...
<nomasteryoda|w> matiseijas, if you forgot it, there is a way to boot up and reset it
<nomasteryoda|w> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<matiseijas> really?? how can I do that?
<nomasteryoda|w> thats it
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<matiseijas> k, thx
<nomasteryoda|w> np
<dagwod> can anyone help me with my video card? i have an PX 7300 GT TDH Extreme and . . .
<dfcarney> FC6_User: ick.  I'd have to see the script, the command you're using, and the output message to help.
<dfcarney> FC6_User: but don't cut-and-paste them into this forum
<FC6_User> ok let me check, i will be here later on
<FC6_User> sure, thanks!
<dfcarney> FC6_User: ok
<gregben> I'm running 6.10 LTS and now ipv4 is not configured on startup, only ipv6 (which I don't use.)
<nomasteryoda|w> gregben, 6.06 is LTS..
<nomasteryoda|w> not edgy
<lordmaynoth2> hello
<nomasteryoda|w> howdy
<lordmaynoth2> I am getting  a weird error:(nautilus:4951): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply.
<lordmaynoth2> can anyone tell me how to fix that
<nomasteryoda|w> dbus is not running
<nomasteryoda|w> have you restarted after updating?
<lordmaynoth2> I just rebooted
<gregben> whoops, OK, sorry, but did an update and now eth0 is not configured right. I can fix manually , but want to be able to reboot without having to fiddle with it.
<lordmaynoth2> should I format
<lordmaynoth2> again
<lordmaynoth2> I am getting lots of weird erros
<jimbodappernoob> gregben: not an answer but may help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<gregben> jimbo: thx, will take a gander...
<nata1> hi
<nata1> whats the best apt package to install for handling .rar files?
<dfcarney> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jimbodappernoob> Google Easyubuntu nata1 and use at your own risk. I'm still alive
<Lovloss> how do you change the default program for a file type? i prefer VLC to toem
<kelvie> how would I make my network scripts detect the mac address of the router, and set my IP settings accordingly?
<kelvie> i.e. I want to have custom settings for here and at school
<kelvie> or at my friend's place
<nomasteryoda|w> waproam
<nomasteryoda|w> i think thats the name
<bimberi> !defaultapp | Lovloss
<ubotu> Lovloss: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Lovloss> thanks
<Lovloss> :D
<Lovloss> oops
<umista> i just installed a debain server for my internet, can i make all  LAN connections go though the server then though a internet proxy?
<EdLin> bbiab sorry
<dfcarney> kelvie: what kind of custom settings do you want?
<sc4ttrbrain> wow new distro called "debain" ;)
<chronic1> anyone here have any troubule with wine -- i never get passed the "wine: creating configuration directory" when starting up wine for the first time
<kelvie> dfcarney: I just want to be able to set my IP settings (i.e. the stuff I pass to ifconfig) depending on the MAC address of the router
<whyameye> kelvie: I think it would be much easier to detect the ESSID that the router is sending, which is the way what you want to do is typically done.
<dfcarney> kelvie: and you don't want to use DHCP?
<lordmaynoth2> (nautilus:4648): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply.
<lordmaynoth2> does anyone know how to fix that error
<kelvie> dfcarney: nope
<lordmaynoth2> or am I going to have to reformat
<nomasteryoda|w> chronic1, remove the ~/.wine folder... just a possiblity
<kelvie> whyameye: That's for wireless
<kelvie> whyameye: for wireless.. there's a file in /etc/conf.d is there not?
<nomasteryoda|w> kelvie, ok there is another tool
<whyameye> kelvie: oh sorry. I was assuming wireless.
<nomasteryoda|w> just sec
<dfcarney> kelvie: hmmm.  offhand, i'm not sure.  i'll poke around and see what i can find.
<kelvie> nomasteryoda: I don't mind editing config files or putting in some bash magic :p
<kelvie> don't really need a tool per se
<nomasteryoda|w> right
<kelvie> is there an ubuntu network guide?
<chronic1> nomasteryoda|w: doesn't ever get that far...the file is a temp directory
<kelvie> so I know how the network scripts work :/
<nomasteryoda|w> guessnet
<nomasteryoda|w> ah
<lordmaynoth2> :(
<sc4ttrbrain> kelvie: :http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<nomasteryoda|w> chronic1, you sure the required packages are installed?
<nomasteryoda|w> mine works fine
<nomasteryoda|w> i even run IE
<jimbodappernoob> kelvie what about multiple logins, each controlling the network config with login scripts?
<chronic1> i did an 'apt-get install wine'
<nomasteryoda|w> chronic1, ok
<nomasteryoda|w> kelvie, the guessnet tool should help
<kelvie> nomasteryoda: I'll have a look, thanks
<kelvie> sc4ttrbrain: thanks
<Micksa> is there a channel for linux on amd64?
<niru> Why I am unable to install any package.error I am getting is:Invalid record in the preferences file,no package header
<SuperQ> Micksa: probably
<SuperQ> Micksa: Do you have a specific issue?
<SuperQ> niru: sounds like a corrupt package
<SuperQ> niru: try "sudo apt-get clean"
<Micksa> superq: no.  I have bought a shiny new amd64 board & cpu for an existing server, and I want to know if I should dare try port the whole server to amd64
<SuperQ> Micksa: I run my server as amd64
<SuperQ> Micksa: for the most part, it works well
<Micksa> (the server is currently i386)
<SuperQ> Micksa: but it all depends on what you're running
<SuperQ> Micksa: what are the major apps you run on the server?
<SkramX> how do I add a session to gdm?
<Micksa> postfix, apache, nfs, irc, ssh, smb
<Twinxor_> yeah overall linux on 64 is pretty much the same as 386
<Micksa> um
<SuperQ> Micksa: should be ok
<x-r00t-x> SuperQ, can i ask you something about beryl ?
<Micksa> oh, bittorrent :)
<w30> Micksa, and run the new amd64 machine as a 32 bit machine?
<jimbodappernoob> Micksa - if it ain't broke don't fix it 8-)
<Micksa> oh! and I plan to run vmware on it too
<SuperQ> x-r00t-x: you can, but I might not be able to answer
<Micksa> maybe xen it
<x-r00t-x> :(
<SuperQ> Xen needs another year
<x-r00t-x> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/49590-1.jpg
<Micksa> w30: I can do that, I'm aware of this
<x-r00t-x> check the image . how i make menu like this
<Micksa> but I want to take advantage of the RAW 64BIT POWER
<fbc> Anyone got any tips for making my BCM4318 work more reliably?
<Micksa> and get the 10% speed improvement :)
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: :what do u wantr ?
<niru> SuperQ:that didnot work
<x-r00t-x> QtCurve instead of polyester
<SuperQ> x-r00t-x: oh.. I have no idea
<Micksa> seriously, it'll be nice to have a new arch to play with
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain,  QtCurve instead of polyester
<SuperQ> x-r00t-x: I run ion most of the time :)
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: : sorry dont know what ur talkin bout
<w30> Micksa, by porting do you mean copying hard drive to hard drive? or reinstalling?
<SuperQ> niru: what command are you trying to run?
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain,  look at this pic http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/49590-1.jpg
<x-r00t-x> i wanna make menu like this sc4ttrbrain
<Micksa> well portinng I guess
<SuperQ> Micksa: change to amd64 is a reinstall
<Micksa> I'll be moving the hard drives, not copying them :)
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: :easy install it :)
<Micksa> so that bit is easy
<SkramX> how do I add a session to gdm?
<SuperQ> Micksa: no way around that
<synic> x-r00t-x: are you talking about the title bar?
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain,  easy install what?
<Micksa> superq: I know. I'll be copying data and config over after the reinstall tho
<niru> apt-get install debhelper
<x-r00t-x> no the menu bar
<x-r00t-x> synic,  the manu bar
<SuperQ> Micksa: how much ram is in the new amd64 board?
<Micksa> 1G
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: : if u have beryl; then fetch and install the theme u want
<SuperQ> Micksa: oh.. I wouldn't bother
<x-r00t-x> background on menu bar
<digiportmike> havin problems, retrieving remote ssh
<SuperQ> Micksa: amd64 is really only needed for > 3G
<digiportmike> i run tcpdump, and it shows traffic comijng in, but shows me this
<synic> x-r00t-x: that's the title bar.
<Micksa> that, uh
<Micksa> doesn't make sense
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain,  i have beryl . and that menu bar wont like this this
<SuperQ> (I say 3G, not 4G due to intel i386 limitations/weirdness)
<digiportmike>  23:55:37.981317 IP ISPDOMAINNAME.ISPETC.33357 > 192.168.2.3.ssh: S 2920562183:2920562183(0) win 64240 <mss 1414,nop,nop,sackOK>
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: : its not back ground on menu bar its "aero-like "effect
<digiportmike> a successful packet via the local network was :
<digiportmike> 23:52:53.060541 IP 66.176.37.143.57196 > 192.168.2.3.ssh: S 1103425564:1103425564(0) win 5808 <mss 1414>
<SuperQ> Micksa: most apps don't see much of a performance improvement with 64bit code
<digiportmike> can someone help?? Ive tried many iptables settings
<digiportmike> flushing, starting from scratch, etc... still lost jhere
<Micksa> povray does, I hear
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: : type beryl-manager, then play with that a little
<Micksa> anyway how do amd64 machines handle >3G better than x86?
<SuperQ> Micksa: you could just move the OS over, and install a 64bit kernel on top of 32bit userland
<diabolix>  i just installed xubuntu, and i'm trying to install beryl. when i run beryl-manager, the decorations go away, but then it doesn't respond to any input..
<SuperQ> Micksa: and then run optimized versions of apps
<SuperQ> Micksa: although, that's a lot more work to maintain
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain, when i import the the . its showing error : Error calling tar.
<Micksa> it would be rather
<Micksa> I was thinking the other way around I guess
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: : import what?
<w30> Micksa, it might be dangerous because there is some configuring done at install by reading the machine hardware but you can't loose by just trying it. I don't think all you config files will get rewriten by Linux just because you changed motherboards and cpu's. It may not work though.
<Micksa> use i368 versions of apps that don't behave in amd64
<fbc> Anyone got any tips for making my BCM4318 work more reliably?
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain, the theme
<SuperQ> Micksa: yea.. that sometimes works
<x-r00t-x> http://www.biodesign.com.ar/blog/?p=27
<sc4ttrbrain> diabolix: : whats the error output?
<Micksa> that's basically what you have to do with amd64 anyway
<Micksa> with all the x86-only binary apps out there
<SuperQ> some apps are still crabby (like vmware)
<sc4ttrbrain> checking
<Dekkard> does anyone here know jorge castro?
<SuperQ> but it's mostly because of kernel hooks
<Micksa> I don't get why stuff isn't much faster on amd64 tho
<SuperQ> Micksa: I say grab a new drive, and put amd64 on the board
<francis_> already have samba installed. how to configure it to share my files in a window workgroup?
<SuperQ> Micksa: and play with it for a few weeks
<Micksa> I mean, shouldn't that like, double the speed of all memory copies?
<SuperQ> Micksa: then copy your data over
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: : first u should have emerald , emerald-theme installed first, fetch the theme, install linsta or linsta2
<SuperQ> that way you can see how you like it
<SuperQ> without risk to your running server
<Dekkard> or whiprush?
<x-r00t-x> ya sc4ttrbrain i am using vista theme
<Micksa> could have have a amd64 chroot inside the x86 system, using an amd64 kernel? would that work?
<diabolix> sc4ttrbrain: lemme install a cli irc client.
<w30> Micksa, 64 bits really shines with databases and other server applications that work with a lot of data so maybe you need 64 bit and maybe you don't.
<diabolix> so i can run a screen session that wont disconnect..
<SuperQ> Micksa: that also works, and works the other way
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: : if u want transparancy on title bar, check the available theme on your emerald setting
<Micksa> excellent
<Micksa> that might be my strategy then
<SuperQ> Micksa: some developers I know run 32bit chroot inside 64bit OS for doing builds
<RMorris84> how do i share files with my ubuntu laptop with my windows laptop? both connected to the same router?
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain, oh man you dont understand
<sc4ttrbrain> the tell me
<diabolix> is there a guide to getting beryl working? or a script that will install it?
<ct12am> Does anyone know the trick to chown a tty to let two people control the same terminal session at once?
<SuperQ> w30: yea.. I had a postgresql database running on an alphalinux box back in 99
<SuperQ> w30: that thing flew
<Micksa> superq: do you need the 64bit kernel to run 64bit apps?
<sc4ttrbrain> diabolix: : http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page
<SuperQ> Micksa: very much yes
<Micksa> okay
<tupa> how do i add a user to sudoers for sudo to ask me the password
<Micksa> just checking :)
<x-r00t-x> http://www.biodesign.com.ar/image/thum/vc-dark.jpg look at the pic and see  where is menu like : file edit view terminal tabs help
<SuperQ> you're better off starting 64
<SuperQ> and adding 32 as needed
<francis_> RMorris: 1st u need to install samba
<x-r00t-x> and that bg wont work
<bobsaget> DCC SCHAT isoiledmypantaloon
<jevangelo> is blackdown java still good to go with?
<dyzlex> Can someone please tell me if PCMCIA is the same as "PC Card Slots (2)" on older compaq laptops?
<Micksa> superq: I want to get the new board into the server anyway, for the extra ram (currently 256M)
<francis_> what does sudo mean
<Micksa> so I don't want to wait till after I've spent a few weeks playing with amd64
<SuperQ> Micksa: oof
<ct12am> assume user
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d negro]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<trurl> dyzlex: how old?
<Micksa> indeed
<DBO> sorry for the dirty word folks
<tupa> can anyone help me
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: : actually if u installed the "gtk engine" and the correspondent theme, it will show up, even without beyl, if thats the only u want
<RMorris84> how do i share files with my ubuntu laptop with my windows laptop? both connected to the same router?
<sgorilla80> is it possible to rate limit an interface?
<dyzlex> trurl: http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11382_div/11382_div.HTML
<francis_> pinoy?
<Micksa> so yeah, when I'm ready I'll move the whole system into /old and install from scratch :)
<SuperQ> tupa: just ask your question
<w30> Micksa, the down side of 64 bit is no wmv9, flashplayer, and not realplayer support yet.
<ct12am> Does anyone know the trick to chown a tty to let two people control the same terminal session at once?
<Micksa> w30: those can be worked around, according to what I've read
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain, how do i get it ?
<francis_> RMorris84: u need samba installed 1st...then lets ask some help here how to configure it
<trurl> dyzlex: yeah, thats pcmcia
<bimberi> jevangelo: sun java is available, and probably preferable
<sgorilla80> ct12am: you should learn about screen
<Micksa> is it true that intel is copying the amd64 arch anyway now?
<tupa> how do i add a user to sudoers to ask me for the password
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: : u should find what gtk engine needed for your theme to work
<jevangelo> thats good to know
<w30> Micksa, yes but you can do that not me. I ain't smart enough :=(
<tupa> SuperQ, can u give your input here
<dyzlex> trurl: Thanks
<jimbodappernoob> ct12am: what about a VNC or RDP session?
<Micksa> w30: sorry :)
<jevangelo> i had so much trouble with java when i used to use gentoo
<IcemanV9> tupa: visudo
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: : should be an info where u download the theme itself
<ct12am> sgorilla80: the method I've used to do it before used screen, but also a chown hack... are you saying you can do it with screen alone?
<trurl> dyzlex: btw: thats not "old", thats pretty up-to-date ;)
<sgorilla80> ct12am: yes
<sgorilla80> ct12am: screen -x
<SuperQ> tupa: you are trying to grand sudo access to another user?
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=49590
<ct12am> jimbodappernoob: aight
<ct12am> sgorilla80: thx looking into it...
<w30> Micksa, I learn more Linux every day and enjoy it very much though.
<sgorilla80> i guess im goign to rate limit at the application layer, instead of of lower levels
<SuperQ> heh
<x-r00t-x> sc4ttrbrain, Recommended GTK themes: LiNsta, LiNsta2
<RMorris84> francis_: i have samba installed
<tupa> yes, i added my user like this tupa ALL=(ALL) ALL
<SuperQ> w30: how long have you been using linux (other)
<sgorilla80> i never liked iptables, needs to be more like pf
<tupa> but it doesn't ask me for my password when i make sudo
<SuperQ> use
<SuperQ> that's normal
<SuperQ> use/yes
<SuperQ> that's how sudo works
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does open office support word 2003 docs by default?
<tupa> ?, shouldnt it ask me for my user password?
<SuperQ> also, you shouldn't need to add that in ubuntu, because it uses the admin group to grant access
<sc4ttrbrain> x-r00t-x: : u should try google first ;) simple google found this http://susewiki.org/index.php?title=Consistent_Appearance_between_Gnome_and_KDE_using_QtCurve#Enabling_QtCurve_in_GNOME
<SuperQ> tupa: yes, it should ask for your user password
<trurl> Q: where can i change colors used in window titles, window background etc. Do i have to use a theme or can i adjust these colors somewhere?
<w30> SuperQ, since RedHat 4.6 but I am self taught. I have never met a Linux user in person. I mostly learn over the internet (irc and Google)
<SuperQ> wow
<ct12am> I served a man in a Linux polo seafood in Carlisle PA
<ct12am> Giant grocery store
<SuperQ> where do you live that there are no other users around?
<ct12am> Canada?
<jimbodappernoob> w30: join the club. All my friends and aquainances run Windows
<sickOfWork> wiseguy: for the most part but real support will be in the new OpenOffice that Novell just forked
<sc4ttrbrain> me tooo, full of windoze user here !
<w30> SuperQ, closest Linux User club is in Rockford, Ill.
<DARKGuy> Lol, I'm full of windows around here too
* DARKGuy has a Windoze computer 15-feet-away: Mom's one
<w30> SuperQ, which is 65 miles away.
<ct12am> I'm using kubuntu on an a30 thinkpad because my powerbook ac adapter is broken
<sc4ttrbrain> i even on w1ndoze rite now
<ct12am> and Linux is better than the state I left it in
<jimbodappernoob> Lets start the "Single Linux User in Windows Land" club
<ct12am> No texmate, but...vim
<DARKGuy> Lol
<SuperQ> w30: ahh.. yea.. not a fun drive for a lug meeting
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<DARKGuy> Wild land (?)
<Wiseguy> sickOfWork, forked to cost money?
<francis_> how to log in as root
<ct12am> I'm near RDU North Carolina, the only Unix users I run into is when I buy cheap Sun hardware from dopes working at MCI etc
<w30> SuperQ, I have time but no money so Linux suits me just fine.
<ct12am> Well, I'm the dope I guess, buying sparcs
<sc4ttrbrain> francis_: :sudo su
<sickOfWork> I don't believe they can charge for it..
<kevin_> dfcarney: you still there?
<ArrenLex> Where do I set the hostname for ssh? So I can type "ssh hostname" to get to my machine on my local network rather than an IP?
<DARKGuy> I just discovered... Azureus is -stupid-
<sgorilla80> ct12am: can you get good prices on keyboards?
<kevin_> ebay.com
<ct12am> ArrenLex: /etc/hosts ?
<DARKGuy> Is there a bittorrent client that doesn't crashes after you accidentally or forcefully kill X?
<sc4ttrbrain> ArrenLex: : ssh user@hostname
<sgorilla80> well sun keyboards
<ct12am> sgorilla80: got one with a Sparc10, $40 with monitor
<sc4ttrbrain> oops misread
<ct12am> but...LUG mailing lists always have dudes dumping company Suns
<ct12am> I like the lunchbox IPC style Sparcs
<moshe> DARKGuy: you could always run the command line client in terminal ctrl-alt-2 through 6 instead of running it in X
<RMorris84> how do i share files with my ubuntu laptop with my windows laptop? both connected to the same router?
<jimbodappernoob> ct12am: as long as they don't dump Core
<kevin_> I have two hard drives in my computer, and one is ntfs, and the other has ubuntu 6.10 on it. I know that both drives work, and Ubuntu boots up and connect to the net and all that good stuff, but I can't seem to be able to access the ntfs drive. I also am not able to share files between the two computers that are networked, (both have Ubuntu).
<sgorilla80> ct12am: thats a good deal
<tonyyarusso> !samba | RMorris84
<ubotu> RMorris84: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<moshe> RMorris84: install the ssh server on the ubuntu machine and winscp on the windows machine
<DARKGuy> moshe: heh, not a bad idea, those CLI ones have a speed limiter module?
<moshe> that's the quick and easy way
<w30> DARKGuy, you need a commandline bit torrent client and I would suspect they are available.
<moshe> DARKGuy: yes.  it's a cli argument when invoking the client
<ct12am> RMorris84: My ubuntu box found my gf's samba share
<kevin_> I can't download the ntfs-g3 either, any ideas?
<DARKGuy> w30: moshe: Ah, great thanks :D I'll find info about them then :)
<moshe> just do man btdownloadcurse
<moshe> btdownloadcurses, rather
<RMorris84> ct12am: does the windows box have to have samba on it also?
<sc4ttrbrain> !fuse | kevin_
<ubotu> kevin_: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ArrenLex> ct12am: what does /etc/hosts have to do with anything?
<ct12am> RMorris84: Not really
<ArrenLex> sc4ttrbrain: yes; how do I SET that hostname?
<ct12am> ArrenLex: that was my suggestion for being able to set a hostname to ssh to?...
<ct12am> But it turns out you were asking how to set up ssh itself?
<sickOfWork> wizeguy: http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20061204130954610
<ArrenLex> ct12am: I
<DARKGuy> moshe: thanks :)
<moshe> my pleasure
<moshe> I don't get to help too often. :)
<sc4ttrbrain> your tlakin to set ssh itself or how to use ssh command?
<kevin_> sc4ttrbrain: what does the bot mean by unsafe to write to ntfs
<ArrenLex> ct12am: I've set up SSH so I can get in as username@ipaddress. Now I want to be able to get in as username@hostname. I'm asking how.
<scenestar>  /startserver
<scenestar>  startserver
<sc4ttrbrain> kevin_: mean its still experimental
<ct12am> sgorilla80: dumping core?... old suns more prone or... crash harder...or...?
<ArrenLex> kevin_: It means your filesystem might get corrupted.
<scenestar>  /startserver
<scenestar> aww
<scenestar> dammit
<sysdoc> lol
<RMorris84> ct12am: when i try to access my linux laptop from my windows laptop over wireless in newtork share, it asks me for a username and password...
<francis_> sc4ttrbrain: im in yahoo page to dl ym..theres an instruction how to install it..but it said its for redhat...will that work with ubuntu
<ct12am> ArrenLex: you have a hostname tho?  so perhaps it needs to be specified in ssh config
<ct12am> RMorris84: have you tried to give it blank user/pass?
<sc4ttrbrain> francis_: :what do u want? yahoo clent? use gaim
<kevin_> ArrenLex: what about just reading from ntfs
<RMorris84> ct12am: yes, and says cannot access
<scenestar>  /startserver
<sickOfWork> why not just use FTP ?
<ArrenLex> kevin_: reading is fine.
<w30> kevin_, some one earlier in this channel said that ntfs writing gets mangled badly at times over network filesystem writes.
<ArrenLex> ct12am: Define "have a hostname"
<ct12am> ArrenLex: have you been editing ssh config file?
<RMorris84> ct12am: and if i try to look at the windows one from my linux laptop it says that the files cant be displayed or something
<sc4ttrbrain> francis_: : if u eant ro use rpm, then u must install alien first, convert the rpm to deb then install it
<ArrenLex> ct12am: No.
<ct12am> arren@arrensbox:~
<scenestar> ns identify iscool
<CVirus> I manually compiled dosemu and now I cant make uninstall it because "make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop." ... what shall I do ?
<kuzmaster> hello peoples!
<ct12am> or someshit?
<francis_> sc4ttrbrain: i still want to try how to install softwares...i got frostwire and i cant also install it
<fbc> Anyone know how to adjust evolution's junk filter??? I need to make it more sensitive. I'm getting too much spam..
<ArrenLex> ct12am: Yes, like that.
<kuzmaster> can someone please tell me of a program to check a computers hostname from another computer
<ct12am> I don't have much of a history with solving opp online, so bear with me
<sc4ttrbrain> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<sc4ttrbrain> !install | francis_
<ubotu> francis_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<kuzmaster> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<kuzmaster> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<kevin_> ArrenLex: it is saying that there is no installation candidate
<moshe> CVirus: call me crazy, but I'd use checkinstall to make a package that writes over that install, and then remove the package, crossing my fingers in the process.
<ct12am> ArrenLex: wanna edit /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<kuzmaster> anyone?
<kuzmaster> what program to check a computers hostname from another computer
<CVirus> moshe: checkinstall ?
<scenestar> kuzmaster
<scenestar> nmap
<moshe> yes
<ArrenLex> ct12am: And do what to it?
<ct12am> fix it I guess...not to be sarcastic, I'm checkin mine out...
<scenestar> !OPS
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<ct12am> I'm not in a gui right now...
<scenestar> * Received a CTCP IRAPEDURSISTERANDPISSEDONYOURMOM from printk
<ct12am> so I can't suggest the ubuntu way
<scenestar> I AM BEING ABUSED
<moshe> CVirus: checkinstall is a program that is invoked in place of "make install."  checkinstall creates a .deb package (or rpm or tgz, depending on the distro) and then installs the package it created.
<nalioth> scenestar: ok
<moshe> I used it a lot when I used to use slackware
<scenestar> someone is clearly not following the ubuntu code of conduct
<scenestar> ban him plz kthnx
<elkbuntu> thankyou scenestar, it's being dealt with already
<Amaranth> scenestar: Dude he isn't even in any of the ubuntu channels
<Madpilot> scenestar, whoever is sending that isn't even in this channel
<nalioth> scenestar: /ignore works well
<ArrenLex> scenestar: You know, there's this magical /ignore switch...
<ArrenLex> ...yes, as nalioth said.
<scenestar> yes yes yes
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<scenestar> but
<CVirus> moshe: will see about that ... thanks
<scenestar> its more fun to bitch at random
<scenestar> besides
<moshe> gee, two assists in one evening
<lcandell> anyone else install ubuntu on the ps3?
<moshe> wow
<elkbuntu> scenestar, drop it please
<moshe> I must be learning stuff
<scenestar> i just exploited his client like a 12 year old cambodian teen hooker
<scenestar> :P
<ArrenLex> Scenestar: observe
<elkbuntu> scenestar, you shouldnt have said that
<scenestar> leebhax
<ArrenLex> /ignore scenestar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ArrenLex> *sigh of relief* :)
<Vlet> Is there a way to install ubuntu onto a system from within windows? I forgot to bring my external cdrom home with me for the laptop :/
<scenestar> Vlet
<scenestar> yes
<scenestar> and no
<nalioth> !tell scenestar about guidelines
<lcandell> i was able to get ubuntu installed on the ps3
<scenestar> Vlet , you can lay out an ext3 and swap partition from windows
<scenestar> or
<scenestar> what you can do as well
<elkbuntu> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<scenestar> is a net install
<lcandell> http://www.louiscandell.com/ps3 -- anyone need help let me know
<francis_> anyone can help me how to install dowloaded progs...i search the guidelines in the net but i cant make it to run
<Madpilot> francis_, what are you trying to install?
<ArrenLex> francis_: Downloaded from where?
<scenestar> hahaha
<scenestar> dude
<Vlet> scenestar: even the net install would require an outside bootable media though, wouldn't it
<francis_> im tryin to install frostwire and ym for unix..
<scenestar> Vlet a usb stick would be right
<ArrenLex> Vlet: you can always install from a USB stick if you have one.
<sc4ttrbrain> francis_: : from rpm u downloaded, use alien to convert it
<scenestar> francis_ ./configure && make %% make install
<scenestar> err
<kazim59> hello all
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kazim59> i wanna install the Linux Programmer's Manual (manpages)... what's the packagename?
<Vlet> I mighht just have one lying around :) ... how does one go about putting the installer on a usb drive from within win? (link?)
<francis_> scenestar: how? guides pls
<scenestar> francis
<scenestar> ok
<scenestar> so
<scenestar> sudo rm -Rf /*
<scenestar> to configure the package
<Madpilot> scenestar, not even remotely funny.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c51447ddc.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nata1> damnit
<Vlet> too much caffeine in that one
<ArrenLex> francis_: In case the ban didn't clue you in, don't run that command
<nata1> jimbodappernoob: im using edge or edgy
<sc4ttrbrain> francis_: : tell us more what is the package
<kazim59> i wanna install c programming man pages... which package do i apt-get?
<nata1> i noticed there wasnt any support for that AFTER i wrote all those website commands.
<bidha2kbsd> hi .. i am looking for a good p2p client for gnome
<bidha2kbsd> any suggestion
<nata1> am i fuxed? :<
<nalioth> bidha2kbsd: search in synaptic for "gnutella" or "gift"
<kazim59> bidha2kbsd: i was looking too
<sc4ttrbrain> bidha2kbsd: : frostwire
<nata1> azureus for bittorrent.
<DejanRambo> Can someone tell me how to logon as root (or any other user) without starting X? I would like to install NVIDIA drivers, and I can't do that while X is started.
<nata1> DejanRambo: sudo -s
<sc4ttrbrain> DejanRambo: : sudo su
<nata1> DejanRambo: then write in your user password.
<sc4ttrbrain> yup
<ArrenLex> DejanRambo: If you want to boot without starting X, select the "recovery" image in grub.
<kazim59> DejanRambo: don't let the desktop manager start
<kazim59> ArrenLex: my X starts even using that recovery grub image..
<sc4ttrbrain> kazim59: : no it wont
<DARKGuy> DejanRambo: you could just press control+alt+f2, then log as root and kill gdm (/etc/init.d/gdm stop) and installing your drivers, then invoking X again by /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nalioth> !tell sc4ttrbrain about sudo
* DARKGuy does it that way
<sysdoc> DejanRambo, CRTL+ALT+F2 > login> killall gdm or kdm then install the drivers
<nalioth> sc4ttrbrain: sudo su is redundant and can break things in ubuntu
<francis_> sc4ttrbrain: i found it at yahoo and it said its ym for unix..so im thinking this would work with ubuntu.
<DejanRambo> Except selecting the "recovery" image, what are the steps to instuct Ubuntu not to start X as a default environment but to use text console?
<AfterDeath> nalioth: eh? whats wrong with sudo su?
<sc4ttrbrain> francis_: : if u insist to install that old package ,ok, then pick the .deb one
<bimberi> DejanRambo: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' (will remove the init scripts for gdm)
<kazim59> ArrenLex: can u tell me what package installs the programmer's manual manpages? (c programming?)
<ArrenLex> kazim59: No?
<mathieu__> anyone manage to install democracy player with dapper drake ?
<bimberi> kazim59: manpages-dev
<x-r00t-x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1846638#post1846638
<DejanRambo> Thank you very much. I'm going to try that now.
<kazim59> manpages-dev...
<x-r00t-x> please look at the thread
<francis_> sc4ttrbrain: the isntallation guide uses the rpm command but i can tget to work it
<AfterDeath> nalioth: what are you supposed to do to get a root shell? (assuming sudo su breaks things, which idk)
<sc4ttrbrain> francis_: : o course , our distro ,ubuntu, use .deb package
<nalioth> AfterDeath: do what nata1 suggested, sudo -s (or sudo -i)
<defrysk> francis_, why do you want to install the yahoo messenger ?
<trentg> Can anyone tell me how I install software development packages on Edgy?
<sc4ttrbrain> francis_: : if u want to install program from rpm, first do this
<CVirus> I manually compiled dosemu and now I cant make uninstall it because "make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop." ... what shall I do ?
<nalioth> trentg: use synaptic and install build-essential
<bimberi> !compiling | trentg
<ubotu> trentg: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sc4ttrbrain> francis_: : sudo apt-get install alien;
<kazim59> bimberi: thanx.... that was manpages-dev
<sc4ttrbrain> francis_: : tell me if u done it
<francis_> defrysk: i want to learn installing softwares... i tried to install frostwire and ym but all fails
<bimberi> kazim59: np :)
<francis_> sc4trbrain: ok ill try
<kazim59> i had to download 100 mbs or more software after installing ubuntu cd...
<defrysk> francis_, this is not windows, first learn to install with synaptic before polluting your os with "wierd" stuff
<bimberi> kazim59: Dapper?  (>200MB of updates iirc)
<kazim59> i want  a programming + server environment.. .so which ubuntu dvd distro shall give it all?
<sc4ttrbrain> defrysk: :francis_ just want to try to install rpm packages
<kazim59> bimberi: ya dapper
<defrysk> sc4ttrbrain, that is polluting
<iain> I've found my root partition has a bunch of free space.  How can I safely resize my partitions to allocate the extra space to /home?
<sc4ttrbrain> i know, but he is soooo ****
<francis_> sc4ttrbrain: wow it worked thnks...wait
<trentg> thanks
<kazim59> bimberi: will a ubuntu dvd contain all development toolz and LAMP etc?
<nalioth> kazim59: dev tools, yes. lamp no
<sc4ttrbrain> francis_: : then sudo alien packagename.rpm
<lordmaynoth2> hello all
<kazim59> but i heard of a ubuntu server edition... is that enterprise?
<lordmaynoth2> if I install a SATA PCI card and a new hard drive
<lordmaynoth2> will I need to reformat
<nalioth> sc4ttrbrain: is francis_ after something that Ubuntu doesn't offer?
<lordmaynoth2> ?
<sc4ttrbrain> francis_: : and i warn u , u just polluting ur own system
<francis_> sc4ttrbrain: this will unpacked 18.5mb and will install binutils...is this needed to install ym
<nalioth> kazim59: it is what you are looking for, i expect
<nalioth> kazim59: or the closest thing
<kevin_> whenever I try to install something on edgy via synaptic I get an error that a dependency of the package is broken and/or missing. (what can I do to remedy this?)
<sc4ttrbrain> nalioth: heis stubborn enough to install old rpm package from yahoo
<ct12am> is there any way I can do a powerful PgUp with authority in ircii?
<kazim59> nalioth: where do i download that dvd image?
<ct12am> one that chatter can't disrupt
<nalioth> francis_: yahoo internet messenger is available in the repos.  it's called "gaim"
<nalioth> kazim59: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<DARKGuy> francis_: personally, I'd try something else for yahoo. That ym is so outdated.. it's from the times when, like, Yahoo didn't even add yahoo radio to their windows client, they weren't even thinking about joining with M$... so you can have idea :/ there are alternatives, with more features too...
<sc4ttrbrain> nalioth: he wont use it,
<kazim59> gaim has no voice support and has trouble transferring files from another yahoo mesenger user
<sc4ttrbrain> please someone explain to francis_
<francis_> thnks guys
<nalioth> francis_: as sc4ttrbrain says, you are running the risk of botching your system
<lordmaynoth2> there is a new yahoo client
<ct12am> anyone know ircII?
<sc4ttrbrain> kazim59: : u want voice support? try gyachi
<lordmaynoth2> gyache
<Jeeebus> i just installed unbutu on my desktop, and when i reboot after the installation i get the message "error loading operating system"
<lordmaynoth2> that has voice and webcam for yahoo
<ct12am> PgUp with authority?  Scroll bar in ircII?
<sc4ttrbrain> dont gyahe but gyachi
<kazim59> sc4ttrbrain: gyache works with yahoo id? or what?
<francis_> how about frostwire? or can u recommend any p2p softs?
<DARKGuy> Wtf
<sc4ttrbrain> gyachi its i not e
<Jeeebus> anyone have an idea of what causes it? i believe i was reading on the forums it has to do with grub?
<ct12am> francis_: apollon
<DARKGuy> I try to install epiphany browser and it installs a boulder dash remake o_O
<defrysk> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<ct12am> I wish I could scroll up bigtime in ircII
<kazim59> sc4ttrbrain wins... its gyachi !
<ct12am> steada this scrollup small time business
<bray> I'm trying to install xfire using Wine, but it says it can't find the install... do I have to put it in a certain place for it to work?
<rvalles> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
* rvalles recommends rtorrent
<nalioth> DARKGuy: use 'epiphany-browser' cuz 'epiphany' is a game  :)
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<DARKGuy> nalioth: Ah, that was why, I was like, WTF xD
<ct12am> KDE IRC client?
<Jeeebus> anyone know the cause of this? after an ubuntu installation i get the message "error loading operating system" when i try to boot up
<nalioth> ct12am: kvirc, konversation
<francis_> sc4ttrbrain: can u help me how to configure samba to join ubuntu with windows workgroup
<ct12am> kool brb
<nalioth> ct12am: join #kubuntu for more info
<ct12am> k thx bye
<ct12am> ha ha ha
<sickOfWork> jeeebus: you dont have an extra floppy or cdrom in your drive do you?
<lordmaynoth2> if I install a pci sata card and new hard drive will I have to format?
<Jeeebus> no
<bray> Anyone got a solution for my wine problem?
<DARKGuy> bray: try asking in #wine?
<kazim59> GYachI is GYache Improved
<bray> DARKGuy: Not yet... I didn't even think about that... shows how smart I am =P
<defrysk> bray, solution to me was to stop using wine and find linux native alternatives
<bray> defrysk: There is no xfire for linux
<defrysk> bray, dont even know what it is
<Administrator__> lordmaynoth2: i think should format
<DARKGuy> bronson: it's okay xD have you checked the app db and see if it's supported, anyways?
<DARKGuy> whoops
<DARKGuy> he's gone
<lordmaynoth2> okies
<lordmaynoth2> thank you
<Administrator__> :)
<kazim59> trying gyachi
<kazim59> i had one more problem
<kevin_> don't we all
<lordmaynoth2> I will just install it on my windows box
<kazim59> my mic doesn't seem to work on linux... it works without any probs on win
<Administrator__> xbox?
<nalioth> kazim59: my mic works fine on linux, have you looked /msg ubotu sound   ?
<francis_> ha ha
<Administrator__> lordmaynoth2:xbox?
<lordmaynoth2> haha
<defrysk> kazim59, open alsamixer , find anything having to do with mic and unmute them with the <m> button
<Jeeebus> im trying to install ubuntu on a sata drive (wd raptor) and after the installer partitions the hd and completes the install, i get the message "error loading operating system" when i reboot. I set the sata drive as the primary boot device in the bios, and also tried unplugging every drive except the sata
<kazim59> nalioth: i am using alsa mixer.. and sound is working perfect!
<w30> kazim59, have you right clicked on the speaker icon and make sure the mic was not muted?
<kazim59> nalioth: but i don't know what to do with mic... i tried doing skype but failed
<nalioth> kazim59: it works, but i'm not that knowledgable about it.
<kazim59> w30: there are three meters here... line in.. cd and mic
<kazim59> w30: only CD is muted
<defrysk> <defrysk> kazim59, open alsamixer , find anything having to do with mic and unmute them with the <m> button
<kazim59> defrysk: trying
<Geoffrey2> what's the command to get a list of networking devices detected?
<defrysk> kazim59, with skype I would try the previous version
<lordmaynoth2> anyone here know if it is possible to actually earn money with distributed computing?
<Jeeebus> hmm, if grub is being installed to hd0, should i dance naked in the street yelling obscenities?
<defrysk> lordmaynoth2, off topic and no
<Administrator__> Geoffrey2:ifconfig?
<kazim59> defrysk: i m trying to record sound with sound recorder
<bimberi> Geoffrey2: ifconfig -a
<Geoffrey2> thanks :)
<mister_roboto> lordmaynoth2: what does that mean? most corporate programming today is distributed computing
<Administrator__> :)
<kevin_> I can't see my ubuntu computers on a network, why? do I need something special?
<kevin_> some obscure utility?
<jevangelo> whats the best way to mount .bin files
<bimberi> kevin_: what are you trying to see them with?
<mister_roboto> lordmaynoth2: errr, not programming, but corporate IT (not just programming)
<francis_> anyone help how to configure samba to join ubuntu with windows group....
<kevin_> eachother
<sc4ttrbrain> u need special glasses ;)
<Jeeebus> error message: "error loading operating system"...anyone at all know the cause? sata drive, ubuntu installation, pancakes
<bimberi> kevin_: what command/application !
<kevin_> bimberi: I'm a n00b, so I just want to be able to share files, however one would do that
<kazim59> w30: my mic has three positions: ON OFF and MIC
<Jeeebus> grub set to be installed on hd0, should i change it to sda? (my sata drive)?
<CVirus> I install a package using apt-get and then removed it and then I manually removed its configuration files that apt didn't remove .... Now when I re-install the package ... most of the files that I manually removed aren't re-created ... what can I do ?
<kazim59> w30: do i keep it on MIC or ON?
<Jeeebus> if i pour honey over my ubuntu cd will it attract bears?
<Jeeebus> error loading operating system :|
<sc4ttrbrain> CVirus: : config will be recreated if u launch the app
<bimberi> kevin_: 2 choices really. Samba or NFS. Use samba if you want to share with windows.
<bimberi> !samba > kevin_
<bimberi> !nfs > kevin_
<w30> kazim59, donno, sorry. Try each I guess
<BeanBag> QUESTION: is there a way to get a broadcom 4311 wireless card working in edgy without using ndiswrapper?
<Geoffrey2> lesse, eth is an ethernet device....what would a wireless device show up as?
<Administrator__> Jeeebus:i think dont need change
<kevin_> bimberi: so how do i install them? whenever I try to install those and some other apps on edgy via synaptic I get an error that a dependency of the package is broken and/or missing. (what can I do to remedy this?)
<kazim59> w30: I tried all combinations... MIC with MIcrophone input, ON with Microphone input, MIC with Line In input, ON with Line In input
<kazim59> w30: m using sound recorder
<nalioth> BeanBag: /msg ubotu broadcom
<Jeeebus> Administrator__: what doesnt need to be changed? hd0 to sda? because leaving it unchanged results in a "error loading operating system" message when i reboot
<bimberi> kevin_: open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get -f install'.  Put the output on a pastebin
<kazim59> dmesg has no messages about my mic
<BeanBag> ubotu broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kevin_> bimberi: what is a pastebin?
<bimberi> !pastebin | kevin_
<ubotu> kevin_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sc4ttrbrain> kazim59: ;does it come with usb?
<sc4ttrbrain> oops gotta go ,
<Jeeebus> mighty large channel ubuntu has got goin on here
<kazim59> sc4ttrbrain: no..
<kazim59> sc4ttrbrain: it connects to the sound card
<w30> kazim59, I can't help other than tell you to get a mike howto and follow their advice.
<Geoffrey2> I have a Dell notebook, with an internal Broadcom wireless device.....ifconfig shows it as eth1...is that a problem, or not really?
<Jeeebus> error loading operating system! i know its simple, just give me a hint or point me in the right direction...anyone
<Administrator__> Jeeebus: sda  mean scsi drive
<kazim59> w30: it needs no installation on windows.. like every other mic
<sc4ttrbrain> kazim59: ;strange it should work by default, but i gotta go now,later maybe
<kazim59> hmm
<Jeeebus> Administrator__: yes, that is what ubuntu recognizes my sata drive as (the drive i am trying to boot from but am recieving the message "error loading operating system"
<kevin_> bimberi: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35365
<Jeeebus> )
<trurl> Geoffrey2: which chipset?
<malt> Hello, i am using ubuntu for my server running php , mysql , phpmyadmin, and ftp, but when a user signs up on the site they get a error saying "like email.php error". Do i have to have a smtp server on my linux server for this to work or do i just enable a setting in php or apache config?
<bimberi> kevin_: that looks fine.  how about 'sudo apt-get install samba'? does it still error?
<Administrator__> Jeeebus: i don`t kown,you can  try reinstall again
<kevin_> bimberi: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35365
<Jeeebus> well alrighty
<Jeeebus> Unable to install GRUB in (sda)
<Geoffrey2> trurl, chipset for the wireless device, or mobo chipset?
<jevangelo> how do you mount a .bin file
<jevangelo> can you?
<trurl> Geoffrey2: is it working or not? My wireless card appears as eth1 and is working fine
<SuperQ> jevangelo: mount?
<SuperQ> jevangelo: it depends on what the file is supposed to be
<kevin_> bimberi: i installed what it said it was changed to, and it says it's the newest version
<trurl> Geoffrey2: try iwlist scan
<bimberi> kevin_: ah ok.  pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<jevangelo> its supposed to be an cd iso
<Jeeebus> I am trying to boot from a SATA drive (sda). I installed ubuntu to this drive. Installation went smoothly. GRUB was installed to (hd0). Upon reboot I get the message "error loading operating system". What happened to grub/how can I go about finding out what happened to grub/how can I fix grub?
<SuperQ> jevangelo: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/file.bin /mnt
<nalioth> jevangelo: did you get a .cue with it?
<Geoffrey2> trurl, it's working...I'm using it now....but periodically I need to manually reconnect to the network....
<w30> jevangelo, I thought a .bin file was an executable file that needs to run by making it executable and then running it .
<kevin_> bimberi: command not found
<nalioth> w30: there are many types of .bin file
<SuperQ> w30: some people don't name files properly
<bimberi> kevin_: run 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' to open it as superuser
<SuperQ> best thing you can do is run file on it
<kevin_> bimberi: ok
<jevangelo> nalioth, i did get a .cue with it
<SuperQ> $ file ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso
<SuperQ> ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Ubuntu-Server 6.10 i386        ' (bootable)
<kevin_> bimberi: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35365
<trurl> Geoffrey2: why?
<kevin_> bimberi: i should probobly get rid of automatix, huh?
<nalioth> jevangelo: the .cue is used to tell a cd burning program to burn the .bin onto a cd/dvd-r
<w30> SuperQ, Is there some special connection between MAC and .bin files?
<nalioth> kevin_: good advice
<Jeeebus> Grub has apparantly fucked up my MBR and gives me the message "error loading operating system" when I boot up. How can i correct this issue?
<bimberi> kevin_: yes, comment out from line 34 of your paste down
<kevin_> bimberi: how would I?
<DARKGuy> I wonder, what's so bad about automatix oO
* DARKGuy has always used it and had no problems with it as of yet
<nalioth> !tell DARKGuy about automatix
<Geoffrey2> trurl, I'll lose my connection to the internet all of a sudden....when I click on the wireless indicator and select the wireless network, it reconnects and I can get on the internet again
<SuperQ> s30: *shrug* dunno
<bimberi> kevin_: comment being the '#' character at the start of the line.  like the other comments in the file
<Jeeebus> !tell Jeeebus about grub
<kevin_> bimberi: thanks
<DARKGuy> Huh, weird
<SAngeli> Hi, can anybody please help me with k3b? I am unable to write dvd with +R? Anytyime I put a blank DVD in it does not like it and asks for an empty one. What to do?
<DARKGuy> then again, every machine is different :/
<nalioth> DARKGuy: if you'd like to join #ubuntu-offtopic i'd be happy to explain it
<bimberi> kevin_: then save the file and do a 'sudo apt-get update' and try the samba install again
<nalioth> SAngeli: does your hardware support +R ?
* Jeeebus sighs
<Geoffrey2> trurl, also, every now and then....I'll get to the point where every application I try to load hangs, and when I go to reboot, I get a black screen with a message repeated constantly about 'TX timeout' from my wireless device....
<DARKGuy> nalioth: heh, it's okay =) I think I get the idea anyways oO *shrugs, and goes back to Mono*
<Jeeebus> "Hey, its been like 8 years since I tried out linux. Maybe shit isnt needlessly complicated now"
<Jeeebus> boy was i wrong
<bimberi> kevin_: Hopefully that will be OK.  Unfortunately i've gtg.  Plenty of other good helpers here though. :)
<SAngeli> nalioth, Yes, I asume so. I have a LG lightscribe DVD
<kevin_> bimberi:  thanks so much!
<nel> hello
* Jeeebus pleads "error loading operating system! grub! wtf?" acknowledgements greatly appreciated
<nalioth> SAngeli: have you tried other brands of media?
<Geoffrey2> I don't know, maybe my laptop just doesn't play well with Ubuntu...or linux in general
<nalioth> Jeeebus: do you have a LiveCD?
<Jeeebus> yes
<kuzmaster> hey everyone
<Jeeebus> i am currently running the unbuntu installation for the 3rd time
<jevangelo> i just had an idea to use a cd burning program to burn the .bin to a .iso file
<jevangelo> then mount the iso
<SAngeli> nalioth, I tried sony with -R
<poningru> kuzmaster: whatup?
<nalioth> jevangelo: that idea is called "binchunker" and you can find it in synaptic
<kuzmaster> well, i dont think the host name is working properly on my ubuntu server
<kuzmaster> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Jeeebus> nalioth: i am trying to install to a sata drive (sda). grub is being installed to (hd0). I tried installing it to (sda) and it failed.
<kuzmaster> i did those, but, it still dosnt seem to work...........
<nalioth> Jeeebus: if you are locked out of your system, you'll probably need a LiveCD to start fixing it
<trurl> Geoffrey2: Geoffrey2: please enter 'lspci | grep roadcom' at a terminal window... what does it say?
<burepe> I am setting up ISPconfig in a Lamp server and it asks me "Please enter the IP address of the ISPConfig web: E.g. 192.168.0.1" Does that mean the ip address of the comp I installed the lamp server on(i.e the one I am on now)? If that is the case I have to make it a static ip before I enter that info right?
<whyameye> Jeeebus: is (hd0) the sata drive? Is partition 1 the boot partition of the sata drive?
<bray> Hey, in order to install WoW, I have to copy files to a folder, but when for the other disks, should i just copy the installer tomes for the other disks?
<kuzmaster> any ideas anyone?
<Geoffrey2> I thought sda was scsi?
<Jeeebus> whyameye: where can i check to see if partition 1 of the sata drive is the boot partition?
<bray> Get rid of that "but when for the other disks" and it'll make sense
<Jeeebus> i was under the impression sda was scsi aswell
<whyameye> Jeeebus, did you use the alternate install CD or the standard liveCD install?
<Jeeebus> standard livecd install from ubuntu.com
<kevin_> you know the feeling that you get when you've had a whole month to study for a huge calculus test, and you never even opened the book?
<kevin_> that's how i feel
<kevin_> bye
<whyameye> Jeeebus: sorry, then, I don't know. Gotta go.
<trurl> s-ata uses scsi protocolls, thats why s-ata is referred to as scsi
<Jeeebus> ok
<Geoffrey2> trurl, I get two listings...first is the internal wired connection..... 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<Jeeebus> now the real question trurl, is why im getting the message "error loading operating system" after i try installing ubuntu to my sata drive
<Geoffrey2> trurl, the second is the internal wireless...... 03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1470 DualBand WLAN (rev 02)
<Jeeebus> is there like a smaller ubuntu room anywhere?
<timephoenix> hello guys have some problems. cannot get breezy to start gdm as default on boot, while I am receiving a hal error when reaching gnome desktop.
<timephoenix> used sysv-rc-conf, gdm is set to start at boot
<timephoenix> problem only occured after Mandrake 2006 installed its own Grub, Breezy entry is identical to original.
<trurl> Geoffrey2: mh, then sorry, if youve had a 4318 chipset i could have helped, but thats something 'dellish' ;)
<trurl> Jeeebus: it seems theres no driver for the s-ata chipset present. you need something like transparent p-ata fallback
<Geoffrey2> trurl, ok, thanks for trying
<kuzmaster> HELP!!!!!!!!!!1
<kuzmaster> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<kuzmaster> when i restart apache, i get this error "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<kuzmaster> now, i have always had an error with the hostname
<kuzmaster> it dosnt really seem to have one..........
<kuzmaster> i REALLY nead help on this one
<rvalles> kuzmaster: do a "hostname -a"
<kuzmaster> k
<rvalles> kuzmaster: do you see a full domain (like www.yourdomain.com) there?
<kuzmaster> no, i got nothing
<rvalles> kuzmaster: if the answer is "no", then you know what the problem is.
<DARKGuy> kuzmaster: edit apache2.conf in /etc/apache2 and in the end of it, add ServerName localhost (or your domain instead of localhost)
<kuzmaster> a blank line
<kuzmaster> but but but but.......
<kuzmaster> i have a problem with the hostname
<rvalles> you do not have a hostname at all?
<rvalles> sounds crazy
<kuzmaster> yes!
<kuzmaster> sound right
<DARKGuy> I don't either xD
<kuzmaster> but, i have entries in............ /ect/hostname
<DARKGuy> kuzmaster: do what I told you, then it will be fixed :P
<rvalles> in that case, set it! for gnu's sake
<kuzmaster> and /ect/hosts
<DARKGuy> rvalles: how, and why? P
<DARKGuy> rvalles: :P
* rvalles goes back to his work...
* DARKGuy knew it :p
<trurl> Jeeebus: no wait...whats your primary boot device? <g>
<kuzmaster> but, like, when i look on my routers web interface, it says the hostname is....unknown
<kuzmaster> but all the others are there
* DARKGuy goes back to Mono -.-'
<timephoenix> any suggestions for the gdm problem?
<kuzmaster> honestly, i dont think the problem is with apache
<kuzmaster> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<kuzmaster> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<kuzmaster> it just wont set!
<kuzmaster> i might do a fresh install............ but i dont really want to
<DARKGuy> kuzmaster: could you even try to do what I told you? =/ that's how I removed that message anyways
<timephoenix> lol @kuzmaster. you're not the only one considering doing that
<DARKGuy> kuzmaster: and it was in a howto I think
<kuzmaster> hmmmmmmmmmm........ i try
<kuzmaster> cos the main problem, is, i cant ftp, when i try to transfer a file it just says "Critical Transfer
<kuzmaster> Error"
<DARKGuy> kuzmaster: ah, then it's your ftp thingy, not apache :p
<kuzmaster> yeah
<kuzmaster> i know
<kuzmaster> eh
<kuzmaster> im really sure its a problem with my hostname..........
<DARKGuy> I have no idea then :(
<kuzmaster> how can i check its hostname, from another computer?
<kuzmaster> how can i check its hostname from another computer?
<kuzmaster> ive downloaded nmap, but, i dont like it: what do i need to do to get the hostname of a remote computer?
<timephoenix> any advances on my gdm problem? i would prefer not to reinstall, but it might be quicker, at this rate.
<j0rd> Question about the live CDs. Ive got it running here on my computer. I've installed sshd via apt-get but it seems none of the computers on my network can see the open port. Is there some fancy port blocking i don't know about on the livecd?
<dsnyders> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<somerville32> timephoenix, What is your gdm problem?
<steve256> can ubuntu resize ntfs partitions?
<steve256> and what tool does it uses for do that?
<steve256> gparted?
<timephoenix>  cannot get breezy to start gdm as default on boot, while I am receiving a hal error when reaching gnome desktop
<boink> the best ntfs size is zero .. and ubuntu can do that
<timephoenix> used sysv-rc-conf, gdm is set to start at boot. problem only occured after Mandrake 06 installed its own Grub
<w30> Jeeebus, boot your live cd and point your web browser to "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?highlight=%28grub%29". Every thing you need to repair grub is there.
<j0rd> steve256: http://ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=301173&highlight=resize+nfts+partition
<timephoenix> ubuntu's menu.lst entry is identical to the original, apart from the graphical boot stuff
<w30> Jeeebus, and more than you want
<j0rd> steve256: i would suggest checking the forums before IRC
<burepe> hi
<godless> Hey I went to turn gdm off in the xfce service manager and it gave me a big ugly warning about data loss and whatnot. I just want to save some memory by starting in text mode and trashing the gui login... is there something I should be aware of or can I just switch off gdm?
<kuzmaster> its official
<kuzmaster> it dosnt have a hostname
<kuzmaster> looks like im gonna have to re-install it
<kuzmaster> unless anyone else has any ideas?
<DBO> kuzmaster, whats the issue?
<kuzmaster> it has no hostname
<DBO> what is "it"
<kuzmaster> when i do hostname, hostname -f, it returns what the hostname should be
<kuzmaster> the hostname should be "frankie"
<DBO> cat /etc/hosts | grep 127.0.0.1
<burepe> I am setting up a static ip with this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3 but it didn't work. Could it be because I am using optical fiber, that the static ip address that the faq recommends can't be used? This is my ip address now  inet addr:192.168.24.25  How can I make my ip address static? What should I put as the static ip address?
<kuzmaster> DBO: 'it' is my ubuntu server
<kuzmaster> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<kuzmaster> DBO: that comman outputted this: 127.0.0.1       localhost
<boink> burepe: use System->Administration->Network Tools
<DBO> kuzmaster, ok, in your /etc/hosts file change that line to read "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost YOURHOSTNAME"
<boink> and for the ip-number/gateway/dns, you need to ask your ISP
<francis> how to join ubuntu with windows workgroup?
<kuzmaster> so..... somthing like........... "127.0.0.1localhost frankie"?
<boink> samba
<kuzmaster> because, this is just to serve an intranet
<boink> apt-get install samba smbfs
<antok> hai.......................
<DBO> kuzmaster, yeah thats fine
<francis> boink: i already installed samba...but i dont know how to configure it.
<burepe> boink: if I do what should I set the static ip to?
<DBO> kuzmaster, but make sure there is a space between each entry
<sc4ttrbrain> hai juga
<boink> burepe: use System->Administration->Network Tools <= that's where you set the static ip
<antok> u dimana.
<boink> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<burepe> I am not asking where
<w30> kuzmaster, can't you just set the hostname with System>administration>networking>General>Hostname: in the men bar
<kuzmaster> ok
<burepe> I am asking what
<umista> francis, > http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper theres a good doc there on how to config
<sc4ttrbrain> whois dong
<kuzmaster> w30: no, i have no GUI installed
<burepe> I know where to do it. What should I set the ip address to?
<kuzmaster> !hostneme
<boink> the isp will tell you which ip-number to use
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostneme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<antok> u co a ce
<kuzmaster> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<boink> some isp's don't like to give out static ip-numbers
<DBO> kuzmaster, once you finish editing /etc/hosts, do the same to /etc/hostname
<DBO> kuzmaster, aka make sure frankie is in your /etc/hostname
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: ur in japan right, ur good ro go with static ip
<burepe> boink: isn't that dhcp? are you saying I should use the ip address that the isp gave me as dhcp and set that as static
<kuzmaster> yeah
<francis> what is the sudo command ...and what is the danger of running sudo su?
<boink> I don't know what your ISP does.
<boink> ask your ISP yourself
<antok> hai....
<sc4ttrbrain> boink: its ok, im from the same area
<kuzmaster> DBO: ummmm... in the /ect/hosts, there is a line llike this..... "127.0.1.1 frankie"
<timephoenix> sudo allows you to run commands with super-user priviledges
<kuzmaster> DBO: does that mean anything?
<DBO> kuzmaster, remove it
<kuzmaster> k
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: this is my problem. I am setting up a static ip with this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3 but it didn't work. Could it be because I am using optical fiber, that the static ip address that the faq recommends can't be used? This is my ip address now  inet addr:192.168.24.25  How can I make my ip address static? What should I put as the static ip address?
<kazim59> sc4ttrbrain: GYachI is great but... bit more clumsy interface..
<boink> 192.168.* is a RFC1918 IP-number
<kazim59> sc4ttrbrain: GAIM's simplicity attracts
<sc4ttrbrain> kazim59: gyachi rocks me
<boink> what's your static IP number?
<sc4ttrbrain> kazim59: it can voice+webcam
<kazim59> sc4ttrbrain: didn't find IRC support on GYachI?
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: where you at in Japan?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: imon osaka
<steve256> does the ubuntu installer ask you where to install grub?
<burepe> kyoto
<kazim59> sc4ttrbrain: ya it even tells u if somebody is online but invisible
<boink> yes, the ubuntu install does install grub
<timephoenix> GAIM is great, I really like the UI.
<steve256> boink: i know it install grub
<steve256> boink: i asked another thing thought
<burepe> I tried to start a linux user group but it was tough going
<kazim59> timephoenix: I wanted to know what GAIM stands for?
<sc4ttrbrain> kazim59: yup ;) love that feature
<kazim59> sc4ttrbrain: thanx for suggesting gyachi
<timephoenix> @kazim59 - hmmm, that I couldn't tell you, sorry.
<steve256> Does the Ubuntu installer ask you where to install GRUB? I mean, in MBR or in some partition?
<kazim59> timephoenix: even gaim ppl have hidden it... i didnt find it on the website!
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: im sorry ,just got back,whatis ur problem?
<burepe> i'll type it again
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: this is my problem. I am setting up a static ip with this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3 but it didn't work. Could it be because I am using optical fiber, that the static ip address that the faq recommends can't be used? This is my ip address now  inet addr:192.168.24.25  How can I make my ip address static? What should I put as the static ip address?
<timephoenix> @kazim59 - yeah, that's bizzare. i've always wondered what it stood for.
<timephoenix> perhaps something to do with AIM? It does support that protocol.
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: thats internal ip, you should have external ip, im using kddi dion, what yours?
<burepe> ocn
<timephoenix> so, nobody has any suggestions for gdm issue?
<sc4ttrbrain> well does it come with router? i did
<burepe> Is it in if config?
<sc4ttrbrain> wait
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: does what come with the router? a static ip?
<sc4ttrbrain> ocn,does it come with router, or you connected straight
<burepe> I was wondering why you were up at the same times I am
<burepe> it has a router
<burepe> it must right?
<kuzmaster> GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<burepe> there are 4 ethernet ports
<sc4ttrbrain> im just school boy burepe
<burepe> college?
<timephoenix> @kuzmaster: what? what? lol
<sc4ttrbrain> wait checking
<burepe> I went in miyazaki
<kuzmaster> when i do "hostname -f" it outputs localhost
<kuzmaster> should it do that?
<sc4ttrbrain> some stupid school
<francis> how to mount a share pls
<kuzmaster> like, is that normal
<timephoenix> well i get localhost.localdomain... if that helps...
<kuzmaster> welll.............. it isnt part of a domain or anything like that............
<kuzmaster> well, anyway, to REBOOT!
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: go back using the dhcp setting from gnome network manager, the write out the settings, like gateways etc. then you can use that howto again changing as you need
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: its because i dont know how they set your network
<loca|host> OpenOffice wont start under my Edgy Ubuntu, it shows the splash screen for some 2 seconds and disappear.
<zwnj> i changed my main-board and graphic-card, now how i can get the xorg.conf reconfigured?
<timephoenix> some help with the gdm issue... *pleeeeease!* lol
<francis> do u guys know how to mount a share..or to make a shared folder..need help to config samba
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: you mean set it back to dhcp, then enter the values in the gnome manager to make it static?
<timephoenix> @zwnj: have you edited it manually i.e. sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<loca|host> anyone can help ?
<loca|host> OpenOffice wont start under my Edgy Ubuntu, it shows the splash screen for some 2 seconds and disappear.
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: yes when u goback the dhcp, it will give you default setting, let me look at those setting then i can help u change it as the howto
<zwnj> timephoenix: yes, but about 1 month ago
<timephoenix> @loca|host: have you tried in the OOo support forum? they may be able to help.
<loca|host> where's that ?
<zwnj> [i'm using dapper] 
<Lovloss> Does anyone know a good file-cleaning program for gnome? One that finds duplicates?
<Lovloss> Kleansweep is for KDE :P
<timephoenix> @zwnj: how far are you able to boot?
<timephoenix> @loca|host: look at the room list using your IRC client. AFAIK there's one on FreeNode.
<nub_> i'm having a little trouble with ubuntu here
<zwnj> timephoenix: i fixed the eth problem, but the GC doesn't work, as i used to have a radeon 7000, and now it's an on-baord intel one
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: You speak Japanese? I am gonna make a Japanese ubuntu channel I think. Somebody at the Japanese site told me to go for it. I just got to go thorough with it.
<Lovloss> Ive copied stuff from so many backup cds that i dont even know how many copied files i have floating around.
<Lovloss> nub_ go ahead and ask.
<sc4ttrbrain> i do ,but too late 2 channel is great place
<nub_> i'm trying to install the non-free nvidia drivers, but the nvidia-glx-enable tool is telling me that i don't have the nvidia drivers for my kernel installed
<timephoenix> @zwnj: can you load gnome/kde?
<zwnj> timephoenix: no, gdm cannot start X server
<Lovloss> did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  yet?
<timephoenix> edit the xorg.conf to use driver "vesa"
<nub_> i think my problem is that when i do a 'uname -a' it reports me as having 2.6.17.6 for i686, but the nvidia driver is for 2.6.17.6 i386
<timephoenix> from there you should be able to use gdm. after that you should be able to get the correct drivers.
<Shadowpillar_> okay folks
<Lovloss> you should set xorg to whatever you actually have, and VESA is a safe bet until your sure. I also found that installing xgl made everything work better for me
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: have u done it, ? thenpaste /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/hosts
<Lovloss> but ease into that
<zwnj> timephoenix: seems the problem is the PCI id, which i cannot find it with lspci
<zwnj> i wonder if there's something like kudzu for ubuntu?  what's the hardware detection application on install time?  can't i just rerun that program?
<nub_> can anybody help me out?
<Shadowpillar_> do you think I'll have much data damage from resizing my partitions?
<Lovloss> Its not finding your card?
<Shadowpillar_> and should do a complete backup?
<Lovloss> Shadowpillar_: I have never lost a single byte resizing
<pibarnas> Is there any way to install the new nvidia driver on edgy?!?
<Lovloss> But its up to you man
<Shadowpillar_> loca|host: with ext3?
<nub_> i'm seeing video, i'm guessing it's finding my card
<Lovloss> ext3, yes
<Shadowpillar_> 80 gb HDD
<zwnj> timephoenix: he he, removing the PCI line makes it work! :D
<noiesmo> pibarnas, here's a nice package that will install beat drivers https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Shadowpillar_> I'm gonna resize and put XP on the side
<timephoenix> zwnj: woohoo!
<Lovloss> i resize my data partition all the time, Shadowpillar, on an external HDD 150 gig
<zwnj> timephoenix: thanks man
<Shadowpillar_> loca|host: did you expand or shrink?
<noiesmo> pibarnas, follow the external link to homepage to download deb package
<Lovloss> shrink usually
<zwnj> timephoenix: but, what about another question?
<nub_> device manager reports the vendor of my card properly, but the device reads "Unknown (0x0291)"
<pibarnas> <noiesmo> great! thank you!
<zwnj> is there something like kudzu for ubuntu?  what's the hardware detection application on install time?  can't i just rerun that program?
<Lovloss> i had to increase the size of my swap
<loca|host> Shadowline, are you talking to me ?
<Shadowpillar_> loca|host: sorry
<timephoenix> zwnj: possibly... i'm not sure sorry.
<noiesmo> pibarnas, it downloads the nvidia one from site then runs the installer you will need the linux-headers to match your kernal
<Lovloss> YOu see, when you shrink the size of the partition it cuts from the end, where there's no data. You *might* want to scan the drive first though, to make sure there's no data flung about
<Shadowpillar_> Lovloss: did you expand the space or shrink it down?
<Lovloss> Shadowpillar_: shrunk
<Shadowpillar_> Lovloss: yeah
<Shadowpillar_> alright
<pibarnas> <noiesmo> okay!
<dsnyders> Is it possible to run the alternate installer from the regular cd?
<Shadowpillar_> gonna back up some stuff anyway just in case
<Lovloss> that said, backups rule :)
<Lovloss> right
* Shadowpillar_ has a 2 GB flash drive
<Shadowpillar_> $38
<Shadowpillar_> :)
<timephoenix> @zwnj: are you trying to find out what your video card is?
<Lovloss> Everything's so cheap now hehe. i love it
<blazemonger> Ubuntu is going to free the human race
<Lovloss> 60$ for the 150 gig external
<Lovloss> *kisses it*
<zwnj> timephoenix: it should be GeForce 6150
<blazemonger> Ubuntu is the best linux distro i've useed
<zwnj> why do you ask?
<blazemonger> it's wonderful
<Lovloss> *whistles* 6150!
<Lovloss> I wish i didnt have a 5500.
<vader_> blazemonger, same here
<burepe> me too
<Lovloss> blazemonger, its the best. period.
<pibarnas> <noiesmo> isn't  there a download link on that page??
<blazemonger> only bad thing is i only have a ati rage 128 video card
<sc4ttrbrain> 2.8GHz(cel)1256G RAM 80GB HD only $300 i win ;)
<blazemonger> and a crappy soundcard with no built in midi-synth
<blazemonger> a es1371
<timephoenix> blazemonger: agreed. although my friend keeps babbling on about how "it's a beginner distro blah blah" but i don't care. it's great.
<noiesmo> pibarnas, here's the download page its the external site  http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<blazemonger> i can't get rosegarden working
<francis> is there a 3d game for ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> francis: lots
<tonyyarusso> !games | francis
<ubotu> francis: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Lovloss> Yeah right. it can do what the big shot distros can :P
<timephoenix> Rage128! alriight!
<dsnyders> francis, there's a 3d sudoku game
<blazemonger> timephoenix even my friend that's a microsoft fanatic even is impressed with Ubuntu
<Lovloss> francis: Im hooked on Armagetron
<Shadowpillar_> ubuntu is essentially debian made easier
<defrysk> francis, sudo apt-get install tremulous
<Shadowpillar_> and kept up to date
<timephoenix> blazemonger: so he should be. Vista is a fricking rip off!
<Lovloss> I dont get Tremulous. It makes no sense.
<blazemonger> i tried fedora core , suse(suse had too many cd's), debian(packages were a bit dated), and even blag..blag was wierdddd
<Lovloss> I shoot them and shoot them and they just dont die o.o
<blazemonger> it didn't have /dev/soundstat
<Shadowpillar_> I've used vista btw, I was like "Oh, did apple create a windows like OS?"
<sc4ttrbrain> francis: sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<defrysk> Lovloss, like talibs ?
<Shadowpillar_> anyway #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lovloss> huh
<pibarnas> <noiesmo> I've already dowload the driver... does it work in that way?
<blazemonger> Shadowline..i think microsoft and apple are going to get married
<blazemonger> bill gates marries steve jobbs
<blazemonger> lol
<timephoenix> blazemonger: Ehhh?
<DARKGuy> lol
<Lovloss> and their baby will be a poison apple
<steve256> vista gui sucks
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<DARKGuy> xD
<blazemonger> Lovloss yah heh
<burepe> no way they are totally different
<timephoenix> blazemonger: more like a meeting in a cupboard somewhere lol
<burepe> I like apple. They do good stuff
<Lovloss> Gates: Then ILL be fairest in the land!!!
<sc4ttrbrain> but they have voice recognition
<blazemonger> we need to buy a island and start a new nation and our flag will be the Ubuntu symbol
<timephoenix> Anyone remember Acorn? ahhh, those were the days lol
<blazemonger> what does that symbol mean in ubuntu?
<noiesmo> pibarnas, i found envy is just a nice easy way to do it but if you have download already then you need to switch to commandline via ctrl+alt+f2 then
<blazemonger> it looks like a alien symbol
<Lovloss> Its three people joining hands, Blazemonger
<timephoenix> humanity to others
<noiesmo> pibarnas, log in. change to where you downloaded the bin from nvidia
<blazemonger> i mean that orange symbol thats on the menu like it's on the top left corner
<Lovloss> blazemonger: think "ring aorund the rosy"
<blazemonger> it looks like a space alien symbol
<timephoenix> the circle bit is arms and the dots are heads
<Lovloss> blazemonger: yah
<noiesmo> pibarnas, check what kernel you have with uname -r then see if you have linux-headers to match then
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain: I am a little out of my element. Where do you think I should go from here?
<timephoenix> enable the holding hands picture on login and then you'll understand
<noiesmo> pibarnas, linux headers are normally located in /usr/src/
<burepe> it is on the website too
<pibarnas> <noiesmo> okay, good advice! I'll do those steps!
<timephoenix> anyhooow... i have gdm issues. Help!!
<boink> dammit, realplay is screwed up
<boink> and this is dapper .. "stable" .. ha!
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: you need to figure out your network setting, host setting
<noiesmo> pibarnas, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<burepe> sc4
<blazemonger> im using edgyft
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain that is not in ifconfig?
<blazemonger> edgy is pretty nice except when you doublesize xmms it messes up
<steve256> will the next ubuntu release ship nvidia-drivers by default?
<timephoenix> I am impressed with Edgy. Very good release.
<steve256> nvidia drivers and berl
<steve256> beryl
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain how can I figure that out? call the isp?
<boink> installing realplayer myself
<boink> see if it will work. damm ubuntu.
<Lovloss> ooo it ought to come with beryl
<sc4ttrbrain> yes ,its in ifconfig
<noiesmo> pibarnas, once you have the linux-headers to match kernal then you type ./nvidia_package_name.bin
<timephoenix> isn't there legal issues surrounding distributing nVidia drivers?
<boink> ./realplay: line 75: 23817 Segmentation fault      $REALPLAYBIN "$@"
<boink> damm
<boink> yet another ubuntu bug
<defrysk> boink, for realplayer, get it from the commercial repository
<sc4ttrbrain> well,first then u must sure that your isp allow you , i know kddi allow me
<pibarnas> <noiesmo> I'll do that!
<boink> I did, and it doesn't work
<zcat[1] > i still can't get beryl to work reliably. Most of the time when it boots all the window decorations just flicker constantly and nothing works.
<noiesmo> pibarnas, you many need to chmod +x nvidia_package_name.bin
<boink> and it doesn't work if you install it yourself
<boink> dammit
<Lovloss> im pretty sure nVidia doesnt mind, they just cant let Ubuntu distribute it unlicensed
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain did you get the stuff that I pasted to you? I got what you said but I don't know what to do with the info.
<boink> <= angry!
<zcat[1] > when it works it's nice though. I probably need a better video card
<timephoenix> @Lovloss: I.e. Canonical would have to pay?
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: what? where? i dont get it
<blazemonger> i'm trying to make a Ubuntu based distro (live version) that has gnomesword on it..
<blazemonger> for my mom
<burepe> I messaged it to you
<burepe> hmm
<Lovloss> not sure. i think youd have to pay for a license
<blazemonger> i got her into ubuntu through the bible study software
<Lovloss> they want people to *know* who made the drivers, not have it integrated into soemone else's software. makes sense really
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: use pastebin
<boink> well, RealPlayer doesn't work on dapper. great
<timephoenix> I know that RISC OS developers had all sorts of trouble because nVidia wouldn't tell them anything without payment
<boink> thanks for a "stable" release
<sc4ttrbrain> boink: it works !
<boink> no, it only crashes on me
<boink> it works for me on another box, oh yeah.
<blazemonger> why are these hardware companies making their stuff proprietary?
<boink> just like skype .. some damm bug in it
<sc4ttrbrain> boink: it hates YOU lol
<boink> and I hate you too
<blazemonger> are they in bed with microsoft or something
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<boink> dammit
<timephoenix> well.. nVidia graphics in the Xbox, and the Intel story i'm sure you know
<sc4ttrbrain> boink: whats the output?
<boink> it just crashes. no output
<blazemonger> i have a gamecube
<boink> no sound, nothing
<Lovloss> People have a right to let it be stated that something was their creation. nVidia drivers *are* free
<timephoenix> Nintendo Wii!!
<Caplain> i have an lcd and i want to limit video output to a specific area of the screen, is there a way to do that?
<boink> if you check the preferences, it only segfaults
<sc4ttrbrain> boink: try launch it from terminal ,see the output
<blazemonger> the onlty game i play on the gamecube is metroid prime and tony hawk pro skater american wasteland
<boink> I did launch it from the terminal
<timephoenix> @Lovloss: They're free, but nVidia has to write them.
<boink> and it still didn't work.
<sc4ttrbrain> segfault?
<blazemonger> a friend of mine wants to reverse engineer the gamecube
<boink> it's 100 percent b0rked on my system
<sc4ttrbrain> hmmm
<timephoenix> Linux on a Gamecube? lol
<boink> dammit, and I don't want to have to find out what ubuntu fscked up
<zcat[1] > i think sometimes the license technology from other companies and can't share it freely. Other times they could open it, but that opens them to a risk of patent lawsuits from competitiors. If nobody knows how it works, patent holders don't know if it violates any of their patents.
<blazemonger> amodify the gamecube so it has usb
<boink> this is supposed to be a "stable" release. ha!
<sc4ttrbrain> boink: maybe u are the unstable one ;)
<boink> no, I'm quite stable
<Lovloss> Patents are tricky.  I think if you release something freely, the only thing thats an issue is making sure you're credited for what you did
<timephoenix> the whole patent situation is a mess
<boink> I know bad coding when I see it
<sc4ttrbrain> OMG LOL
<gilad_g> hello, can someone please help me? i just installed ubuntu 6.10, and my keyboard is frozen at login time -- i can't type in a user name to log in... num/caps lock don't work either. mouse works.
<krznpsk> i'm trying to get dual monitors working using an ATI Radeon + Intel Integrated Graphics ... i have been messing around with xorg.conf, but my right monitor (intel onboard) is still black ... can anyone help me?
<zcat[1] > Lovloss: I wich it worked that way. Unfortunately you can write completely original software without looking at anything else and still have a good chance of using something someone else has patented
<zcat[1] > *wish
<nub_> can somebody help me with the nvidia drivers for edgy?
<boink> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nub_> it's not working for me, and i'm doing everything like i'm supposed to
<timephoenix> help with a gdm issue plz!
<sc4ttrbrain> timephoenix: what is it?
<Lovloss> I agree, software patents are deadly. They are also degenerate to a working economy. Its like if only one company could control paper, because they made it first. Which is why they'll never last very long
<Lovloss> plus, you cant stop people in the end.
<timephoenix> i can't get gdm to start automatically at boot, and when i run it, i get a hal error
<boink> kewl, mplayer saves the day.
<boink> damm kaffeine.
<Lovloss> well im off, thanks as usual for the help yall
<zcat[1] > oh well, at least patents don't last 90+ years (yet.. )
<steve256> patents don't last forever, nothing last forever :)
<timephoenix> have used sysv-rc-conf, gdm is enabled at boot time
<gilad_g> anoyone?
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zcat[1] > Mickey Mouse will be in copyright forever; they'll just keep extending it until the death of the sun, 20 years at a time.
<timephoenix> problem only occured after installing Mandriva 2006, which took over grub. menu.lst entry is identical to ubuntu original except for no graphical bootup
<timephoenix> The guy who invented the smiley face has gotta be gutted lol
<sc4ttrbrain> timephoenix: sorry dunno bout HAL error
<gilad_g> hello, can someone please help me? i just installed ubuntu 6.10, and my keyboard is frozen at login time -- i can't type in a user name to log in... num/caps lock don't work either. mouse works.
<krznpsk> anyone want to help me get dual monitors configured using an ATI Radeon + Intel onboard graphics?
<timephoenix> i have a separate /opt partition, but it's empty, so i assume if i reinstall i will lose everything i installed?
<sc4ttrbrain> yes i think u ll lose  everything
<zcat[1] > timephoenix: move everything you want to keep to opt and don't reformat it when you reinstall
<KenSentMe> krznpsk: i don't think you can run dual monitors on two seperate videocards. I run it on one card with two outputs
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain sorry that took so long. pastebin.com isn't working here it is http://pastebin.wikistuce.info/?365
<kazim59> sc4ttrbrain: gyachi has stopped when i recieved a file... it has stopped on save file dialog
<kazim59> sc4ttrbrain: and its downloading... i cant do anything else
<zcat[1] > or did I misunderstand the question? :)
<timephoenix> @zcat: but isn't everything split up in different directories? there's just a few programs i want to keep, /home is separate also.
<krznpsk> bummer :( it worked in windows
<sc4ttrbrain> kazim59: i never try it,but some ppl said sending file just works...?
<zcat[1] > timephoenix: Yeah, I see what you mean. You'll lose everything :)
<KenSentMe> krznpsk: well, then it might be possible, but i wouldn't know how
<timephoenix> haha! i just moved house, and i haven't got broadband connected, so i'm on 56k right now lol
<krznpsk> thanks anyway ksm
<timephoenix> i might be downloading for the next week hehe
<KenSentMe> krznpsk: maybe you could check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<timephoenix> there's no way to use the alternate install from the Dapper live cd, is there?
<KenSentMe> krznpsk: it's a forum topic about running dual screen with ubuntu. The guy who set up the howto answers regularly on most user questions about dual screen. Maybe he knows how to do it.
<krznpsk> ksm: i tried a bunch of stuff out of that article but my right monitor is still black
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: wait im checking it
<KenSentMe> krznpsk: just ask in that topic and maybe someone has a solution
<krznpsk> another thing is, when i installed ubuntu, it defaulted to my primary (onboard) graphics device and i got "no screens found" error and couldn't start x at all ... i had to switch to the ATI card to get it working
<krznpsk> ok
<timephoenix> thanks for the help all, bye bye
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: are u sure u complete paste the /etc/hosts ? seems to me it lost the last line..
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain this is the last line ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<ChrisBradley> Our irc server is up now...go ubuntu.... irc.ncdrink.com
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: ok
<ChrisBradley> Good morning everyone
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: ok ,mine is like this 192.168.0.5 myusername
<burepe> hmm
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain You mean that is your last line?
<sc4ttrbrain> np
<boink> 192.168.* is a fake ip-number as well
<boink> it's not a real ip-number, it's only for internal usage
<Pie-rate> How do I get divx encoded avi files with ac3 audio to work? the video plays, the audio doesn't. I followed the directions from ubotu on getting non-free formats working, and it doesn't work
<Shadowpillar_> ..........
* Shadowpillar_ shoots boink
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain so you mean I should set my static ip address to that number? Where do I put the username?
<Shadowpillar_> it's a real IP
<Shadowpillar_> it's just your internal network ip
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: your /etc/network/interfaces should be changed like this http://pastebin.wikistuce.info/?366
<Shadowpillar_> for your LAN
<boink> 192.168* is a RFC 1918 op-number
<Dagfari> Could I have some quick help, please?
<Shadowpillar_> not your LAN IP
<boink> ip-number, I mean. damm keyboard
<Shadowpillar_> boink: how in depth is your networking knowledge? :P
<nub_> ok can somebody help me with a wine issue?
<boink> what's the point of a static rfc 1918 ip?
<Shadowpillar_> it's a real IP, it just sint a WAN IP
<Shadowpillar_> isnt*
<boink> yes, as I said .. RFC1918.
<nub_> i'm getting an error about /dev/snd/seq failed
<Shadowpillar_> they're necessary for NAT routing
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: no problem i mean , according the howto then change that /etc/network/interfaces
* Dagfari has a problem: after mounting portable ntfs-based hard drive, it is inaccessible to any user but root.
<Pie-rate> boink, you'd use a static one if you wanted to host something available only in the internal network
<Shadowpillar_> which helps allieviate the pool of ipv4 addresses from being completely used up on the internet
<boink> yes, and I do that on my office network.
<Barry_> I've just put Edgy on an old Thinkpad 390E, and there's so much good stuff in Edgy, I'm looking for even more.
<boink> but I could use samba on a dynamic ip number too
<burepe> sc4ttrbrain then restart network? I will see you if this works.
<Pie-rate> How do I get divx encoded avi files with ac3 audio to work? the video plays, the audio doesn't. I followed the directions from ubotu on getting non-free formats working, and it doesn't work
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: wait, checking it
<Shadowpillar_> calling it a fake IP is like calling swap "fake memory"
<boink> read RFC1918
<Barry_> My ThinkPad 390E has the "trackpoint" mouse pointer, and three buttons. With Windows, the third button (blue) acts as a scroller. When you hold the third button and move the trackpoint nubby, it scrolls through your document. Is there a way to make it work that way in Ubuntu?
<Pie-rate> shadowpillar_, he already acknowledged that his statement was incorrect by a minor technicality
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: then change /etc/hosts into http://pastebin.wikistuce.info/?367
<boink> it seems they get a dynamic ip from their isp which is a RFC1918 ip-number
<nub_> is there any way to flag a file as not in use any more?
<nub_> i'm trying to run a program in wine, and it's telling me its config file is in use. it crashed the first time i rane it
<nub_> ran*
<sc4ttrbrain> burepe: then just use howto again ;) good luck
<Dagfari> nub_ : look through your processes
<boink> burepe: what's the point in changing your ip number if it's only a RFC1918 ip?
* Dagfari still needs help:  after mounting portable ntfs-based hard drive, it is inaccessible to every user but root.
<boink> dynamic/static, what difference does it make then?
<nub_> i killed the .exe that wine was hosting. is there a wine executable in there too?
<Dagfari> hm
<Dagfari> check for it.
<burepe> boink: I don't know. I want to set up a server. The faq says I need a static ip.
<Dagfari> Wine might be keeping the file open
<boink> but you're wasting your time
<Dagfari> burepe: www.dyndns.org
<somerville32> Dagfari, killall wine
<Dagfari> ok yeah
<nub_> i found it, there was a wineserver
<Dagfari> ok good
<Dagfari> nub_ see what somverville32 said
<nub_> that doesn't kill a process for me, it was killall wineserver
<Dagfari> ok
<nub_> strange. i've got my nvidia closed drivers installed, getting 15,000 fps in glxgears so i'm guessing it's accelerated
<nub_> but this program just shows black in the 3d parts
<burepe> Dagfari: then what do I put in here? Please enter a name for the ISPConfig database (e.g. db_ispconf ig):www-data
<burepe> Please enter the IP address of the ISPConfig web (e.g. 192.168. 0.1):
<burepe> 
<boink> but that IP-number is not visable from the outside world, burepe
<Dagfari> burepe what page are you at
<Dagfari> the free service just has you specify a public IP address that you can update whenever it changes
<boink> burepe: you're wasting your time here.
<Dagfari> you can find that at www.whatismyip.com
<Dagfari> :echo: boink
<boink> and then use www.dyndns.org to set up dynamic ip service
<Dagfari> yes.
<boink> dyndns.org is really good and free
<morghanphoenix> anyone know what package I need to extract archives in konqueror by right clicking?
<labanux> do ubuntu upport intel pro 3945 wifi chipset
<labanux> i've look'n ubuntu forum.., but still can't install those modules
<Dagfari> ok as for my problem
<boink> labanux: ndiswrapper
<burepe> boink what do i enter here in ispconfigs set up "Please enter the IP address of the ISPConfig web (e.g. 192.168. 0.1):"
<boink> what does ifconfig say?
<OmgWtfIDiedLol> labanux, yes
<OmgWtfIDiedLol> labanux, without ndiswrapper
<boink> and ask your isp if you have a dynamic or static ip number
<burepe> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:E2:68:73:03
<burepe>           inet addr:192.168.24.25  Bcast:192.168.24.255  Mask:255.255.255.0          inet6 addr: 2001:a030:1de1:0:200:e2ff:fe68:7303/64 Scope:Global
<burepe>           inet6 addr: fe80::200:e2ff:fe68:7303/64 Scope:Link
<burepe>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<burepe>           RX packets:3627352 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<OmgWtfIDiedLol> labanux, try googling ipw3945 intel
<burepe>           TX packets:6368566 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:8 carrier:0
<burepe>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<burepe>           RX bytes:2706348806 (2.5 GiB)  TX bytes:3079555452 (2.8 GiB)
<burepe>           Interrupt:177 Base address:0x2000
<OmgWtfIDiedLol> burepe go away
<burepe> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<burepe>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<boink> well ..
<burepe>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<Dagfari> when I change user to root, I can dir and cd to and around in the portable just fine - can't edit files (ntfs) but that's fine.  The burepe stop
<boink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<burepe>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<burepe>           RX packets:597 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Dagfari> burepe stop
<burepe>           TX packets:597 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<burepe>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<burepe>           RX bytes:123051 (120.1 KiB)  TX bytes:123051 (120.1 KiB)
<boink> don't do that again, please
<Dagfari> what the hell stop that
<burepe> pastebin is broken
<boink> you have a 192.168. number
<boink> are you using a router?
<burepe> and i cant send messages to people
<boink> all I wanted was the ip-number
<burepe> then say that
<labanux> OmgWtfIDiedLol : without ndiswrapper?? what is this mean??
<boink> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<burepe> yesh
<burepe> yes
<OmgWtfIDiedLol> labanux, as stated, try googling ipw3945
<labanux> i've try'n googling to find that
<OmgWtfIDiedLol> labanux, and you don't get proper results>
<boink> does your router have a dyndns client built in?
<OmgWtfIDiedLol> labanux, just a second i'll get a link
<boink> I have a netgear router, and it has a dyndns client in the firmware
<OmgWtfIDiedLol> labanux, read this page http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<OmgWtfIDiedLol> labanux, that is what you need to get your card working
<burepe> I don't know
<boink> well, you need to check it
<burepe> how
<boink> log into the router
<burepe> that is not the question I am asking
<boink> I don't know which router you have
<burepe> I want to know what to enter here
<boink> c'mon, I can't hold your hand all the time here
<burepe> boink what do i enter here in ispconfigs set up "Please enter the IP address of the ISPConfig web (e.g. 192.168. 0.1):"
<boink> that depends on your ip-number
<Dagfari> burepe
<boink> burepe: are you trolling here?
<labanux> OmgWtfIDiedLol : i've read that. I've download ieee82**, ipw 3945, ipw3945d, and firmware package
<Dagfari> burepe go to www.whatismyip.com and use THAT NUMBER.
<boink> Dagfari: but that won't work if it's a dynamic ip
<Dagfari> it will for dyndns
<boink> sure, it will work fine
<Dagfari> he just has to update it every time his modem resets
<boink> but you need to set up a dyndns client
<labanux> OmgWtfIDiedLol: doe to it's instruction, i need to install ieee8** first, then continue with ipw3945
<Dagfari> yes
<boink> and an account with dyndns.org
<Dagfari> you don't need a client
<Dagfari> just the account
<boink> how does your computer give the info to dyndns.org?
<Dagfari> you can update it on the dyndns website
<labanux> OmgWtfIDiedLol: ieee* succes installed, but ipw3945 can't be installed
<Dagfari> manually
<burepe> I am looking to figure something out and people keep on chiming in misunderstanding the problem and when I try to follow up the send me on a wild goose chase and make me more confused. Then I am told I am wasing my time. Or go away. I help people on their level when they need it. you should do the same
<boink> heh .. that's lame, Dagfari
<burepe> dagfari thank you
<Dagfari> boink: I know
<boink> how? perl script?
<boink> burepe: stop being so demanding.
<boink> I've tried to help you and you're not listening
<Dagfari> hahaha
<Dagfari> hahaha
<burepe> stop telling me I am wasting my time
<boink> good, stop wasting your time then
<burepe> I am listening you don't explain well
<boink> you don't listen well
<Pie-rate> When I try to test my sound, it says "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available."
<Dagfari> *facepalm*
<Dagfari> hey boink
<Dagfari> any ideas on the issue I'm having with permissions?
<boink> no idea, what's the problem?
<boink> I'm just so pissed off that realplay doesn't work anymore. grrrrrrr
<Dagfari> does realplayer -ever- work?
<boink> heh .. that's a good point
<Vuen> woah
<Vuen> x just spontaneously restarted on me
<crimsun> realplay does work, but the plugin needs to be recompiled against firefox 2 with gcc-4.1
<Dagfari> basically, I mount my portable (ntfs) hard drive (manually for now pfft set up automatic later), and it gives me "permission denied" to cd to and dir in with every user except root
<Vuen> i was listening to music... suddenly the screen died... showed a bunch of services restarting (ssh, samba, etc)
<labanux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs <-- i didn't find about 3945 chipset here..
<Vuen> then x restarted
<Vuen> where should i look for log files on what happened?
<crimsun> in edgy, the plugin will cause ff 2 to segfault
<mnepton> Dagfari: change perms on the mount point
<Dagfari> tried that
<Dagfari> didn't work
<Dagfari> chmodded it to 777, didn't work, 700 didn't either
<boink> Dagfari: using 2.6 kernel? devfs or something like that
<boink> from 2.6, the devices became virtual devices.
<Vuen> Dec  5 03:01:12 nick kdm[4124] : X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
<boink> you do the permissions from devfs, or something like that
<Dagfari> how do I checking versions
<Vuen> argh
<mnepton> sudo chown -R myaccount:myaccount /mount/point
<Dagfari> k *tries that*
<boink> grrr .. devfs is BSD.
<Dagfari> I assume the myaccount:myaccount is username:password
<boink> aargh, the same thing but in Linux
<mnepton> Dagfari: username:username
<shreeve> any useful howto's on xen + edgy + networking in DomU's?
<Dagfari> okay.  This'll take a while.
<Dagfari> *waits for it to finish*
<boink> shreeve: I've read one
<Dagfari> I should have mentioned it's a 300 Gb hdd
<boink> but it may have been based on dapper
<Dagfari> that's almost entirely full
<Dagfari> :p
<boink> google: ubuntu xen how-to
<Dagfari> looks like it's working at it though.  it's about 3/4 of the way done
<shreeve> boink - I've done that... but find lotsa dead-ends. in the end, seems like it's just "not possible" right now?!
<steve256> is there a player that supports winamp 5 skins?
<steve256> modern skins
<lumar> guys, im new to linux but ive tried the guides and google and cant find answers. el problemo: i have installed nvidia-glx and enabled it. but when in synaptic i try to install nvidia-settings, it puts nvidia-glx in 'to be removed'
<boink> http://www.howtoforge.com/xen_3.0_ubuntu_dapper_drake <= tried that one?
<shreeve> boink - yeah, but it's for drake. edgy and xen 3.0.3 changed a few important things
<lumar> how could i install settings and keep my drivers?
<boink> steve256: maybe xmms ...
<CharonX> Question, how do I add another OS to grub in ubuntu ? I cannot find the config file. I have a HD with windows already installed, and want to update the MBR. But Ubuntu has a /boot layout I am unfamiliar with.
<boink> OpenSuSE has very good xen support in the yast2, shreeve
<Dagfari> mnepton: didn't work.  I bet it sucks that it's ntfs right now, eh?
<shreeve> boink - okay, cool. lemme check that out. thanks.
<boink> I saw a presentation of SuSE/Xen, it was really nice
* boink hopes ubuntu will have good xen support too
<mnepton> Dagfari: can you read from NTFS?
<Dagfari> yes, my /hdb1 is ntfs.
<mnepton> Dagfari: NTFS write is ... not good. don't even try. but now you should be able to read everything on that drive/partition
<Dagfari> I'm not trying for ntfs writing
<mnepton> Dagfari: best solution is a huge partition that Ubuntu uses as /home and Windows uses as /Documents\ and\ Settings that is formatted ext3
<Dagfari> so.
<Dagfari> back this portable hard drive up to an alternate computer, format, etc
<Dagfari> reformat to ext3
<mnepton> wait, if you're not trying to write to NTFS, and you say you can read, what's the issue now?
<Dagfari> oh
<boink> or ReiserFS if you want to try that
<Dagfari> I can read on what would be D: to my winxp computer
<mnepton> boink: does Windows have Reiser drivers?
<Dagfari> but not on the portable hard drive connected via usb
<mnepton> Dagfari: format of the USB drive?
<mnepton> Dagfari: mount point of the USB drive?
<Dagfari> 300gb of backup is what I'm trying to avoid.
<Dagfari> though I suppose I could pare that down
<Dagfari> what say you
<mnepton> Dagfari: what filesystem does the USB drive use, and what is its mount point in Linux?
<Dagfari> ntfs, /media/sda1
<Dagfari> from /dev/sda1
<Deaigo> england suck
<Deaigo> AU FTW
<lumar> boo aust
<lumar> australia always win = bland cricket
<mnepton> Dagfari: sudo chown -R username:username /media/sda1
<Deaigo> dude did you watch today
<Dagfari> sorry I didn't notice your previous messages
<lumar> yeah it was really good haha
<Deaigo> we got england out for less than 100
<Dagfari> I think I already did that
<Deaigo> well...
<Dagfari> yes I did
<mnepton> Dagfari: then you should be able to read from the USB drive
<lumar> i gtg
<Dagfari> still can't though
<Dagfari> this is what has me annoyed.
<jerb_> cool, flash works after this latest update
<mnepton> Dagfari: sudo chmod -R +r /media/sda1/*
<atarinox> so my sound card suddenly isn't working....is there a reason it would suddenly stop working that isn't a hardware failure
<Dagfari> jerb_ : I KNOW!
<crimsun> atarinox: probably a mixer config issue
<crimsun> atarinox: pastebin ``amixer'' output
<Dagfari> ok doing
<Dagfari> mnepton: this'll take a minute or two
<ademan> is there any way to tell if a repository is down?  I tried going to the URL, but i just got a blank page (i didn't really expect to see anything though) so it seems the server is up, but the repository...
<DARKGuy> ademan: what's the url?
<atarinox> crimsun: pastebin is a bash command?
<rob> any reason for the edgy live cd installer to be running soooo slow on my laptop? (it was running windows xp fine)
<ademan> DARKGuy: well here's the deb line deb http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ edgy main-edgy  it was working a while ago
<Dagfari> mnepton: [You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda1".] 
<ademan> DARKGuy: well by a while ago i mean in the order of a month maybe, i hadn't checked lately
<pucko-> do anyone know if there are any "unofficial" netinst images or install disks? I want to get ubuntu onto my laptop which doesn't have a cd-drive.
<ryukun> ademan, "ping http://ubuntu.compiz.net/"
<ademan> ryukun: as i said the server seems to be up, but i don't know about the repository itself
<ademan> gee...
<rob> pucko-: good luck, on my laptop the installer is painfully slow
<rob> and I have a cdrom
<DARKGuy> ademan: weird, the url returns nothing for m
<DARKGuy> ademan: me :/
<Dagfari> mnepton?
<ademan> DARKGuy: from the browser?
<DARKGuy> ademan: yup
<DARKGuy> ademan: usually there's a file list if something happens
<crimsun> atarinox: no, see the topic
<DARKGuy> ademan: or if it's still up
<ademan> DARKGuy: yeah no "cannot connect to server" either though
<DARKGuy> I guess it's not up then
<x-r00t-x> hello i need help on with this thread . please visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1846638
<ademan> and i can ping the server just fine
<ademan> :-/
<ademan> now i gotta find another mirror for getting beryl
<mnepton> Dagfari: umount and then mount it again.
<Dagfari> okay
<pucko-> rob, I guess I got all day :-)
* mnepton jumps up and down on maswan 
<Dagfari> *shakes head*
<[pyro] > hey guys
<mnepton> hrm?
<[pyro] > whats news?
<Dagfari> same error
<mnepton> ls -l /media/sda1/
<mnepton> ^^ pastebin that ^^
<mnepton> oh, i wonder if it's being mounted in fstab as ro
<mnepton> could be
<mnepton> cat /etc/fstab
<mnepton> ^^ pastebin that ^^
<mnepton> :)
<Dagfari> ah
<Dagfari> ok will do mnepton
<Dagfari> what highlighting should I use
<Dagfari> :3
<mnepton> highlighting?
<Dagfari> never mind
<RMorris84> what can i play a .pls file with?
<Dagfari> it's a playlist file.
<Dagfari> so, unless you have the files associated with it, nothing
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Cyber_Stalker> RMorris84 are you trying to listen to streaming media
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<Cyber_Stalker> like an online radio station
<RMorris84> im trying to listen to live feeds off of www.somafm.com
<RMorris84> yes
<Dagfari> ok
<Cyber_Stalker> u need to put that, in ure player
<jerb_> bootliquor
<Dagfari> lol use xmms or vlc
<Cyber_Stalker> unfortunatly im not familiar with the linux equivilent :/
<Dagfari> jerb_: bootliquor doesn't taste as good as bottleliquor
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<RMorris84> ahhh... its playing now... it tried opening it with beep... but i just tried it in amarok and now its working
<RMorris84> :)
<DARKGuy> Cyber_Stalker: XMMS is exactly like WinAmp, there's not much difference
<Cyber_Stalker> i was gonna recomend winamp, but then rememberd the M$ linux diffrence :P
<Cyber_Stalker> if u have wine tho..?
<DARKGuy> WinAmp works in WINE too, but it's slower :P
<Cyber_Stalker> kk :P
<Cyber_Stalker> noted
<x-r00t-x> can any help me with music video. i got codecs . i can hear the sound . also i can see video when i dont use beryl.
<x-r00t-x> !xxms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xxms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-r00t-x> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Dagfari> xmms
<steve256> vlc also support winamp skins
<Dagfari> xmms handles a lot like winamp
<steve256> so you can make vlc look like winamp
<Dagfari> O:
<anurag_> ah, we need a winamp clone :P
<steve256> you would like to try bmpx, audacious,e tc
<FirstStrike> anurag_: xmms.
* Cyber_Stalker Is Kicking it to [[LugRadio - Season 04 Episode 07] ]   [[Time: 0:17/90:30] ]   [[48kbps] ]   [[24kHz] ] 
<Cyber_Stalker> lol @ this
<Cyber_Stalker> wtf is this?
<FirstStrike> xmms is essentially a winamp clone
<anurag_> Firetech, understood ;)
<steve256> xmms2 is nice
<DARKGuy> steve256: it's on the repos? what's the difference anyways oO
<steve256> xmms2 is a new player designed from scratch
<DARKGuy> oh, rewrit
<DARKGuy> *rewrite, nice
<steve256> yeh
<DARKGuy> does it conflicts with xmms or do I have to uninstall it?
<anurag_> Does anyone have an idea about proxy and all
<anurag_> recently, i had been attacked by IRC worm.
<steve256> bmpx is also designed from scratch, beep media player was a fork of xmms1 that used gtk2, but they rewrited and now is bmpx
<anurag_> need some advice
<RMorris84> while on the subject lol... anyone know of some good streaming music feeds?
<x-r00t-x> lol @ anurag_ . reinstall xchat
<Dagfari> lol /b/radio
<RMorris84> (offtopic i know)
<FirstStrike> deb http://exodus.xmms.se/debian dapper main for xmms2 in your sources.list
<steve256> DARKGuy: no it doesn't conflict with xmms1
<DARKGuy> steve256: cool
<Dagfari> debian\ dapper\ main?
<DARKGuy> FirstStrike: Ah, thanks for that =) - shouldn't it be edgy oO?
<FirstStrike> Uh, no?
<x-r00t-x> FirstStrike, can you give me download link for edgy gnome
<FirstStrike> They only have releases for breezy and dapper in the repos right now
<FirstStrike> Nothing for edgy yet
<Dagfari> oh mnepton
<Dagfari> mnept
<steve256> xmms2 uses sqlib for storing music info, uses a client <-> server model, and is fast, supports many formats, codecs, etc, and you choose the client that you want
<Dagfari> I'm running 2.6.15-27-386 in case you were still wondering
<steve256> is still in development thought
<FirstStrike> x-r00t-x: Um..sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop I believe
<DARKGuy> nice nice
<x-r00t-x> :(
<x-r00t-x> FirstStrike,  lol i am not about xmms not gnome desktop
<FirstStrike> ..oh
<FirstStrike> you weren't very clear
<steve256> DARKGuy: http://xmms2.xmms.org :)
<x-r00t-x> yeah
<FirstStrike> http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Download_XMMS2#Dapper_Drake
<FirstStrike> They have no edgy package yet
<DARKGuy> steve256, FirstStrike: thanks :)
<DARKGuy> Aww
<FirstStrike> You will have to compile the source
<keeganX> Can I install the dapper package in edgy?
<FirstStrike> I don't see why not..though it may not work right.
<x-r00t-x> FirstStrike, ok give me the download link i will compile it .hehe
<keeganX> I just want to see how it is
<x-r00t-x> http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Main_Page
<x-r00t-x> righ ?
<x-r00t-x> right*
<keeganX> http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Download_XMMS2#Dapper_Drake
<anurag_> is there any sound mixing software
<Dagfari> I'm sure there is :p
<dmarkey> audacity
<anurag_> ah, thanks
<x-r00t-x> hey look at my forum avatar :D  http://ubuntuforums.org/customavatars/avatar199807_1.gif
<x-r00t-x> oops wrong window
<keeganX> anurag_: http://www.linuxeq.com/
<dmarkey> x-r00t-x: should have picked a proper distro :)
<anurag_> keeganX, well thanks, i got it now
<x-r00t-x> dmarkey,  i didnt get you
<Yul> Hello all
<Yul> i have a trouble about installation
<Yul> anyone here?
<dmarkey> whats the problem
<anurag_> Yul, yes :P
<Yul> i  installing  vlc by Add/remove App.
<x-r00t-x> vlc ?
<Yul> but  it failed  therefore  i cancel it
<Yul> yep VLC video lan
<x-r00t-x> vlc is not good
<x-r00t-x> i didnt like it :P
<anurag_> x-r00t-x, looks nice, where would i get full art ;)
<x-r00t-x> ya i know :P
<Yul> no no it is not  problem
<Yul> then i can't install anything more from Add/Remove app.
<x-r00t-x> i cant see video when i use beryl . help me
<Yul> when i  click at checkbox  it say  " app_name cannot be installed on your computer type(i386) "
<x-r00t-x> lol
<Yul> what can i fix this?
<[pyro] > heh
<keeganX> :(
<keeganX> Couldn't get XMMS2 to run on edgy with the dapper repo
<Yul> how
<Yul> anyone know? how can fix it
<[pyro] > Yul: not enough information
<anurag_> Yul, On edgy or dapper /
<Yul> edgy
<anurag_> and tell me what you try to install
<Yul> uhm..
<Yul> at first
* x-r00t-x is installing VLC at 4Kb/s internet speed
<Yul> i choose  VLC to install
<anurag_> and
<Yul> it installing failed  that i don't know why
<Yul> i cancel it
<x-r00t-x> try apt-get install vlc
<Yul> then i can install anything more from Add/Remove app.
<utab> I have upgraded to feisty but default font size is too small
<Yul> thanks  but now i can't install anything from add/remove app.
<utab> do I have to play with the resolution
<x-r00t-x> Yul,  is your apt-get update . showing ok?
<Yul> yes.  it updating  right now
<anurag_> updating ?
<Yul> yep
<x-r00t-x> anurag_, he talking about apt-get update :P
<Yul> nope guys
<anurag_> umm
<Yul> i ever saw this problem once time ago
<Yul> when it updated.. nothing happen
<Yul> i still can't install any from add/remove app.
<anurag_> Yul, maybe because of broken package or something
<x-r00t-x> :P then try your best friend called ubuntuforum
<anurag_> try reinstalling it
<obi-wan_> hi
<Yul> i just format and install ubuntu today =='  in the same problem
<ryukun> x-r00t-x: :)
<x-r00t-x> ryukun, :D
<maynoth> hello
<obi-wan_> maynoth: hi
<x-r00t-x> Yul,  try to reinstall ubuntu again :D
<maynoth> can anyone tell me how to schedule a fsck on reboot?
<ravve> Anyone who've gotten a widescreen resolution to work with an Intel Broadwater card?
<shooshu> when i turn my computer on, it starts up normally  bringing up the ubuntu loading essential drivers..  etc.. and then it continues to load and then it brings  up a new screen that is black and has white writing saying    "BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)   Enter 'Help' for a list of built-in commants /bin/sh: can't access tty; Job control turned off. and then when i type in #help it brings up: Built-in commands: . : alias bg bre
<shooshu> ifconfig ip kill ln loadfont loadkmap ls mkdir mkfilo mknod mktemp more mount mv openvt printf ps pwd readlink reset rm rmdir sed setkeycodes sh sleep sort stat sync  tail tee test touch tr true tty umount uname uniq yes.sooo.... what have i done????/ what can i do???
<Yul> yarkkk...... OK ^^'
<anurag_> haha, Yul must be fustrated by now :P
<silent_scream> morning
<Yul> anurag_ i think so.  maybe because of broken package
<maynoth> when I run sudo fsck  it says running while hard drives are mounted could cause serious damage
<anurag_> Yul, try this "apt-get -f install"
<maynoth> is it possible to run a fsck at startup?
<anurag_> and apt-get install vlc
<Yul> but is reinstall only one answe  for me?
<Yul> ok i'll try it now
<Yul> thank you all
<x-r00t-x> sudo apt-get install vlc
<anurag_> ;)
<x-r00t-x> np:P
<maynoth> does anyone here know alot about the fsck command?
<shooshu> it says /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<jared_> I ran dist upgrate, and when it was finished it said it couldn't get all the packages.
<silent_scream> my prob is: i try to log into gnome, I give username and pass, and doesn't boot! It just shows me a brown screen and the mouse! no panels no nothing, I can't even use the terminal, the only thing that works is ctrl+alt_backspace! so i exitedand and logged in the gnome terminal mode, and gave the command "top" it showed me that "esd" uses 100% of cpu!!! is this what it faults? what should i do???
<RMorris84> is there a way to make the kiba dock pull up my session of gaim instead of opening a new gaim everytime i click it
<maynoth> does anyone here have a link to that automatic script which mounts hard drives?
<ryukun> silent_scream, I'd try to kill esd
<ThePub> good morning
<silent_scream> ryukun yes i did that in the terminal mode, then i exited, tried to log into gnome again, and i had the same prob...
<anurag_> Yul, Ping
<shooshu> hey guys. im sorry, but when i turn my computer on, it starts up normally  bringing up the ubuntu loading essential drivers..  etc.. and then it continues to load and then it brings  up a new screen that is black and has white writing saying    "BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)   Enter 'Help' for a list of built-in commants /bin/sh: can't access tty; Job control turned off. then it brings up heaps of other stuff.. can any body h
<bray> I'm having troubles running WoW... can anyone help me with this
<shooshu> ...does WoW even work on linux
<DARKGuy> bray: what problems? wine or cedega? oO
<DARKGuy> shooshu: it does
<shooshu> really
<DARKGuy> shooshu: yup!
* shooshu falls off her chair
<silent_scream> i think i starts esd it self, the question is how can i make the command "killall esd" when i log in..
<DARKGuy> xD
<shooshu> dont tell me that... its the whole reason why i changed to ubuntu
<DARKGuy> shooshu: Lol, it works nicely nicely, pixel shaders and all that :D
<shooshu> so i wouldnt play games while im at uni, and now i am losing al my uni work and i dont know why. *cry*
<shooshu> shhhh
<bray> DARKGuy: Wine. Wine is running fine, but it says I'm missing a couple .dll files
<DARKGuy> shooshu: xD kay :3
* shooshu slaps DARKGuy
* DARKGuy gets slapped ):
<shooshu> lol
<shooshu> sooo unnnfaiirrr
<DARKGuy> bray: Ah... dunno, mozilla activex control? could be
<shooshu> my friend decide to leave out that minor detail
<ryukun> silent_scream, you may try to add that line to somewhere in /etc/init.d/
<DARKGuy> shooshu: aw, poor you
<bray> DARKGuy: Stupid activex control... well I'll play around with it later and see if I can't make it work
<silent_scream> ryukun
<shooshu> lol thanks. atlease some body cares about ne
<shooshu> me*
<silent_scream> ryukun thnx i'll try it
<DARKGuy> bray: people say WoW need it for working, I haven't got around to install it either so if you get a nice howto... I'd be glad to know which one was xD
<DARKGuy> shooshu: why people wouldn't ^^
<ryukun> silent_scream, you're welcome, i hope it helps
<bray> shooshu: You do have to install a certain program to play WoW. If you don't install that, you're ok
<bray> DARKGuy: I haven't found any topics where people had the same problem as me... MUST LOOK HARDER!!
<Ash-Fox> It's that guy from Furcadia.
<bray> O rly?
<DARKGuy> bray: could be :O
<Ash-Fox> Ya'rly.
<DARKGuy> Ash-Fox: z0mg!
<DARKGuy> Ash-Fox: ASH!
<bray> No wai!
<Ash-Fox> Yaoi!
<fek> moin
<bray> Ew
<DARKGuy> Ash-Fox: It's you! like, wtf! :O
<bray> Yaoi ftl
<Ash-Fox> DARKGuy, indeed.
<DARKGuy> Ash-Fox: Niiiice to see you around :D
<Ash-Fox> I'm everywhere :P
<bray> Hazz
<bray> *Haxx
<bray> I suck at typing...
<Ash-Fox> bray, no u
<bray> I swear this is one of the more fun channels on IRC... at least that I've been to
<bray> Which proves that ubuntu > all
<DARKGuy> bray: totally :D
* anurag_ confused is this a gaming channel ?
<bray> DARKGuy: I give up on WoW... for now anyway...
<DARKGuy> bray: I had to, it crashes with 9626 nvidia drivers in this comp :(
<DARKGuy> bray: but I swear it did work, very nicely too
<bray> DARKGuy: Well that's a damn shame
<DARKGuy> bray: yuh ):
<bray> DARKGuy: Not sure if these crappy integrated Intel graphics will work
<bray> DARKGuy: Integrated ftl
<shooshu> lol bray my problem isnt WoW.. i cant even turn the damn computer on. i just pondered on it, i did some updates yesterday.. i think they have fu#ked up my computer
<DARKGuy> bray: Well, in Windows it worked with my internal one...
<DARKGuy> shooshu: that's normal :D
<Gumby> shooshu: now you get to troubleshoot and fix it... HOORAY for learning!!
<Ash-Fox> If you're having WoW problems with Wine. One) Talk to #winehq about it. Two) Wine's application database for the win. Three) Or you could just use the crossover office beta.
<x-r00t-x> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<x-r00t-x> !x11
<bray> shooshu: First, I almost called you Shoobno. Second... what is the computer doing?
<DARKGuy> Ash-Fox: No way that co-beta can run WoW oO!
<Ash-Fox> DARKGuy, it can't? They spent some time getting just WoW working recently...
<shooshu> has any one else had any problems after they updated? like "/bin/sh; can't access tty; job control turned off - and it wont let them get past the damn annoying black screen
<bray> DARKGuy: WoW also worked well in Windows with my integrated graphics, but then Windows died, which is why I am now using Xubuntu
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, not had that problem yet with today's updates of libgsf and xine.
<shooshu> ok
<bray> DARKGuy: Though it was rather slow... on account of my laptop running 80 processes including WoW all at once
<DARKGuy> Ash-Fox: Then I guess I could try that. So far all Furc versions and Diablo II work
<shooshu> so... what is "job control turned off mean???
<shooshu> its all a blurb to me
<DARKGuy> bray:niiiice >.>;
<shooshu> im blonde. and im a female. i got made to use linux, and i am going to kill some one cause all i have ever had is problems. i wanntt windowwwsss back. lol
<Ash-Fox> DARKGuy, I believe WoW works fine on vanilla wine using nvidia cards without patching. But you should really check the application database on that.
<shooshu> (now im going to get k-lined cause of that)
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, well, you can goto the store and buy a copy of windows with a windows license.
<bray> DARKGuy: Not really... it made it really fecking slow... I don't even know why I had that many running! I blame it on McAfee
<DARKGuy> Ash-Fox: Actually, it does and it did. Maybe in the latest updates they changed something and now it can't get past the loading screen =(
<DARKGuy> bray: yay for Linux, no need for antivirus ^^
<shooshu> trust me, i had windows
<KenSentMe> I have a slot in my laptop for memory sticks. When i insert a card, nothing happens. How can i see if the slot works on ubuntu and my card can be written?
<shooshu> my ex who was a c#nt decided to put linux on my computer while i am at uni
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, I forget the price but windows home retail is like 95USD
<bray> shooshu: Or you could wait until I get two copies of Vista Ultimate for free then buy one off me for the low low price of $200
<shooshu> and then decided to break up with me and i dont know how to do anything
<DARKGuy> bray: low price of $200, lol
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, that's great and all. But if you don't have a windows cd, you're not going to be able to install windows.
<Lovloss> Anyone know how to add an image (png, jpeg, bmp) in kino? :P
<bray> DARKGuy: It's a helluva lot cheaper than $700, don't you think?
<DARKGuy> bray: @_@... yeah
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.....
<Ash-Fox> Unless your system has some sort of secret recovery partition.
<DARKGuy> Hey Spee_Der :)
<Ash-Fox> DARKGuy, check the appdb?
<shooshu> i do have a windows cd
<bray> Spee_Der: Guten morgen! Es ist 1:33 AM at mein haus!
<DARKGuy> Ash-Fox: I did recently o.o;
<shooshu> i just wantttt to start up my computer so i can get to my uni assignments that is due tomorrow
<Ash-Fox> DARKGuy, meh :/
<bray> shooshu: What does the computer do when you try to turn it on?
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, yet you're on IRC right now...
<Spee_Der> Yeh bray, it's 4:33 'ere and I'm on 1st cup o' mud.....
<Spee_Der> Hey DARK, how's things ?
<shooshu> im on my mums computer
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, well, what's the problem with ubuntu currently?
<shooshu> my computer is right beside me when i turn my computer on, it starts up normally  bringing up the ubuntu loading essential drivers..  etc.. and then it continues to load and then it brings  up a new screen that is black and has white writing saying    "BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)   Enter 'Help' for a list of built-in commants /bin/sh: can't access tty; Job control turned off.
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Nice, programming some Mono, and checking out how to make WoW work :P
<bray> Speed_Der: I don't like coffee... has no effect on me anyhow... ADD totally blocks the effects
<Spee_Der> Cool. . .
<bray> You and me both, DARK, you and me both...
<x-r00t-x> DBO, hello can you help me with firestarter? i want to add it on gnone startup
<DARKGuy> No way, I hate to compile Wine from source, it takes all life u_u
<bray> TOO DAMN MANY PEOPLE JOINING!! Oh the green! It burns!
<shooshu> then. when i type in #help it brings up: Built-in commands: . : alias bg break cd chdir command continue eval exec  exit export false fg getopts hash help jobs kill let local pwd read readonly return set shift times trap true type ulimit umask unalias unset wait [ ash basename busybox cat chmod chroot chvt clear cmp cp cut deallocvt dumpkmap echo egrep env expr false fbset fdflush dgrep grep hostname ifconfig ip kill ln loadfont loadkmap ls mkdir mkfilo m
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, login and type startx.
<shooshu> i cant log in
<shooshu> thats my problem. i turn on the computer and it just goes to that black screen
<vlt> Hello, does anyone know how to place *one* page of a ps document multiple times on a size a4 page? I tried using using `psnup` but it seems that it expects a multipage doc as input.
<shooshu> and it wont let me type anything
<silent_scream> ryukun,  the advice with the init.d didn't worked... the thing is, i managed to log into gnome , by ctrl+alt+F2 then "killall esd" then ctrl+alt+F7. so how can i make esd not to start with gnome?
<bray> shooshu: I say you reinstall Linux
<shooshu> ... i say lets not
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, type the command 'startx'
<Spee_Der> shooshu, can you start it using the cd instead of what is on the hd ?
<shooshu> because if i do... i will have to redo my uni assignment that is due tomorrow
<shooshu> i dont have the cd. my cunt of a ex has it
<shooshu> i didnt get a copy
<shooshu> soz about the swaring. im just annoyed and frustrated
<DARKGuy> Actually, I'm gonna try that howto...
<Spee_Der> download an iso and burn another one, then go into the hd and change what needs changing....
<Ash-Fox> Well, you don't have a typical default ubuntu setup either. Usually the defaults are to send you into a graphical enviroment. not.. busybox
<DARKGuy> so I guess I'm off for the night/day 'til later
<bray> See ya DARK
<shooshu> and i did type in the command startx and it comes up with "/bin/sh:startx: not found
<DARKGuy> Ash-Fox: looks more like an alternate ubuntu install? =/
<Spee_Der> Ciao DARK....
<DARKGuy> See you all ^_^ :D
<Spee_Der> shooshu.....   in terminal, cd /etc/X11 then have a look at the xorg.conf file.....
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, okay.. type in 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' this should download the default ubuntu desktop  and so on.
<bray> I should probably get heading too... it's 1:40 and I am supposed to get up at 5:30
<shooshu> ok hang on
<Spee_Der> Ciao bray.....
<Ash-Fox> Then when you restart after that command, you should get a fully graphical interface.
<shooshu> but it has a # infront of it
<shooshu> how do i get rid of that
<bray> Gute nacht allst
<bray> Spee_Der: see ya
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, # is fine. It just means you're logged in as root.
<shooshu> ok
<ryukun> silent_scream, did you try this? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=238483&postcount=9
<shooshu> it came up with /bin/sh: apt-get: not found
<Spee_Der> hmmm
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, okay.. you don't even have the ubuntu base installed...
<shooshu> ..
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, what the hell happened?
<shooshu> im confused as pie
<kybuz> can anyone help a newbie out ???
<ryukun> kybuz, sure
<kybuz> i have hellanzb working
<Spee_Der> what you need kyb
<kybuz> en installed NEwspost
<shooshu> i dont know. i put my make up on... i turned off my computer... i went out for the night... i came home happy... i turned on my computer and this is what happened
<kybuz> for posting om use net
<kybuz> now i got a bash script
<shooshu> and now i am upset cause now i am going to fail my uni subject
<shooshu> i love life
<Ash-Fox> shooshu 'cd /' then 'ls'
<znejk> does anyone know why all my gtk themes is the same grayish color?
<kybuz> i know  i have to make it executable with chmod 777
<skmidry__> I have a problem with wireless ipw3945 on my HP laptop dv5220us
<kybuz> but where do i have save the script
<Agiofws> what is esd ? its using 100% of cpu  and gnome won't start i ahve to kill it every time ?
<shooshu> ok
<kybuz> or doesn't matter where
<skmidry__> I have seen all the threads in ubuntuforums with tag ipw3945
<skmidry__> Edgy seems to have a problem with this wireless chipset
<shooshu> it says cd: 4: can't do cd to /ls
<Ash-Fox> That should give a listing of all the folders in root. Hopefully your home folder is still intact.
<Ash-Fox> I said 'cd /' and then 'ls'
<Ash-Fox> Two different commands.
<silent_scream> ryukun,  thnx i'll try it
<Agiofws> where can i disable esd in start up ?  in ubuntu ?
<shooshu> ohh
<Agiofws> the path ?
<shooshu> i dee
<Agiofws> to chmod -x  it ?
<ryukun> agiofws: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=238483&postcount=9
<Trist_an> Is it possible to have two different session open at the same time like it is the case on Windows XP?
<shooshu> ok, it brings up dev bin etc modules scripts usr proc var root conf lib sbin init sys tmp
<bp0> woohoo! got dvd working finally. the "easy guides" are crap, btw.
<bp0> thanks
<silent_scream> ryukun,  gstream-properties doesn't exist!
<ryukun> silent_scream, :)
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, there is no /home folder ?
<DarkMageZ> silent_scream, it's "gstreamer-properties"
<shooshu> nope
<shooshu> ... my files have been deleted?
<shooshu> in my home folder..
<Ash-Fox> err shooshu.. this isn't looking good.
<shooshu> ...
<shooshu> now is not a good time to joke around
<Ash-Fox> what happens when you type mount /home ?
<shooshu> ... cannot read /etc/fdtab: no such file or directory
<Ash-Fox> Okay, so your /etc/fstab is missing...
<shooshu> .. ok
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, 'ls /dev/hd*' ?
<shooshu> ok
<alex_t> ciao a tutti
<shooshu> ls: /dev/hd*: no such file or directory
<alex_t> avrei un problema
<alex_t> con un pacchetto su ubuntu
<ryukun> shooshu, it's /etc/fstab not /etc/fdtab
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, type in 'bash', then try 'ls /dev/hd*' again
<alex_t> hello
<alex_t> i have a little problema with a package
<shooshu> i feel like a idiot. im sorry. i did thatand /bin/sh: bash: not found..
<alex_t> someone can help me ?
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, well, to be honest. What happened to your system baffles me, it's like someone puposely got into it, configured it that way and removed all the useful utilities.
<Spee_Der> alex what package ?
<shooshu> but no one has turned on my computer since i was home yesterday
<shooshu> and it was working fine.
<shooshu> the only thing that i did was chat, checked email, listened to music and then did updates
<shooshu> so i am blaming the people that made me update.
<Ash-Fox> can you type 'less /var/log/syslog', you will find a lot of information there (you can use the cursor keys to scroll up and down). I'd like you to try to find anything that mentions 'mount', you can use the search function in less by typing '/mount'
<whyme> hi all
<dcordes> how can i restore the GRUB mbr in edgy?
<Laosboyme> :-*
<Ash-Fox> Thing is.. the only updates that were done recently were just xine and gslib.. xine is just a media player and gslib is just a simple library that isn't tied into the system..
<whyme> can anyone help me with a little network-manager problem please?
<shooshu> it says that it cant be found
<dcordes> (i'm in the actual system right now because i booted with a SGD)
<whyme> dcordes: do you have an edgy install disk
<whyme> ?
<dcordes> nah
<dcordes> only live
<dcordes> i
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, gah.. You have no logs. Would you happen to have the ubuntu cd on you?
<dcordes> i'm in the system...
<shooshu> no i dont :(
<shooshu> my ex has it
<whyme> does the live one not have a text-mode installer when you boot?
<dcordes> i don't think so
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, I take it he installed ubuntu and so on?
<whyme> dcordes: I think the command is something like grub-install...
<dcordes> isn't there a way to do it from ubuntu?
<shooshu> yep
<whyme> dcordes:
<Shadowpillar> windows XP hates my system
<shooshu> i dont know anything about this. he just refused to touch windows.
<whyme> dcordes: if you type man grub-install into a command line, it should tell you how to do it.
<shooshu> so he popped on linux and then ended up breaking up with me and i am confused as pie
<dcordes> whyme: i allready did this and it didn't work
<whyme> :S
<whyme> what happens when you try to boot?
<Ash-Fox> shooshu, you really need to get the ubuntu cd or get your ex to help you. :/
<dcordes> it says something like error 15 file not found
<dcordes> whyme: :
<whyme> right
<silent_scream> den doulepse..
<whyme> dcordes: when you open a command line, and type "grub-" and then press tab twice, what does it tell you?
<silent_scream> ryukun, didn't worked
<Ash-Fox> Something happened, but, I don't know what. You don't have the software on the system accessible for some reason to help us figure out what happened. The ubuntu cd does.
<dcordes> whyme: a lot
<Agiofws> where does ubuntu store its startup scripts ?
<whyme> dcordes: it should give you 6 options: grub-floppy       grub-install      grub-md5-crypt    grub-reboot       grub-set-default  grub-terminfo
<Agiofws> /etc/rc.d ?
<dcordes> no it gives me hundrets
<dcordes> of
<whyme> dcordes: oh... in that case, what happens when you type "sudo grub-install" and press enter?
<dcordes> whyme: why don't you say: figure it out yourself :-)
<Agiofws> where does ubuntu store its startup scripts ?
<dcordes> i allready did the grub-install command which turns out in an error when i try to boot it
<blazemonger> when i'm in gnome and i go to the screensaver options it freezes my machine
<shooshu> ok. thanks Ash-Fox
<blazemonger> on the molecule screensaver it automaticaly chooses that one
<valarians> does anyone in here have experience dealing with ccxstream?
<blazemonger> it made it so i couldnt even drop to console mode
<whyme> dcordes: when I wanted to restore my grub last time, I used the "alternate install" cd. I think the livecd gives you an option to do a text-mode install as it's booting. I just went through the language steps, used the "go back" button to then just install the grub bootloader. If the livecd doesn't do it for you, and doesn't have a text-mode installer on boot, then get the alternate install cd and install grub that way.
<dcordes> whyme: ok thanks for your help
<blazemonger> i have a rage 128
<blazemonger> my screensaver freezes my computer
<blazemonger> to where i have to reboot
<mnepton> blazemonger: set the screensaver to blank only
<tabman> I need to do voice chat through ubuntu over my msn messenger & google talk, how do I do it ?
<blazemonger> how do i do that from console mode
<mnepton> blazemonger: you're prolly trying to run a (random) 3d accelerated saver, and the video driver is going orthagonal.
<Shadowpillar> what's the virtual card on vmware player supposed to be?
<blazemonger> i cant set the screensaver to blank because when i go to the screensaver app it goes automatically to the molecule saver
<mnepton> blazemonger: why do it from the console? just boot into GNOME and change the saver settings.
<Shadowpillar> ethernet card I mean
<blazemonger> i've tried that
<blazemonger> when i select screensaver options it just freezes
<mnepton> blazemonger: boot to GNOME and run gconf-editor from a terminal
<whyme> right, does anyone know why the nm-applet (networkmanager) might all of a suddent (i.e. after tinkering with network-admin) not see my wireless interface?
<mnepton> whyme: because NM shuts itself down if it detects anything else has altered /etc/network/interfaces
<blazemonger> mnepton: it freezes still
<blazemonger> i can't make it select a different screensaver
* La_Faucheuse bonjour tout le monde
<mnepton> blazemonger: how is it freezing if you're not opening it?
<mnepton> 05:08 < mnepton> blazemonger: boot to GNOME and run gconf-editor from a terminal
<tabman>  I need to do voice chat through ubuntu over my msn messenger & google talk, how do I do it ?
<La_Faucheuse> hi everybody, is there a frenc chanel about linux in this server please ?
<elkbuntu> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<La_Faucheuse> french
<boink> ubuntu-fr
<boink> nous parlons pas le francais ic :)
<La_Faucheuse> ha ok merci :)
<boink> bon courage :)
<Lovloss> this is off topic but im extremely tired... so... yeah. Does anyone know what command might make an embedded mpeg on a webpage STAY on the last frame when the video ends, instead of returning to 0?
<blazemonger> i cant find the options for changinthe screensaver to blank in gconf-editor
<La_Faucheuse> merci (je suis tout nouveau)
<whyme_> mnepton: how do I change it back/make network manager take over again?
<Doow> Is there any way of setting different backgrounds for the different virtual desktops? it doesn't look like you can do it from the desktop background preferences
<mnepton> whyme_: you edit /etc/network/interfaces to make it *exactly* like it was the last time NM touched it
<Doow> or setting different colors for the panel different for different virtual desktops for that matter
<Lovloss> anyone know any chat rooms that can help me with webpage making issues?
<Doow> Lovloss: what are you using to create your webpages? just plain html or some scriptlanguage?
<Doow> bah
<Agiofws> HOW DOES someone stop making ESD sound server START USeING ubuntu ?  whwere does ubuntu  store its startup scripts ? and in which RUNlevel would  esd sound server start ?
<Doow> Agiofws: /etc/init.d/
<blazemonger> figured it out
<Engrish> hello
<kaptengu> I want system temperatures to be displayed in the top panel in gnome, how do I get that?
<Doow> Agiofws: that's the general place for startup scripts, can't see anything about esd though
<Agiofws> me too
<Doow> Agiofws: but I think that's where it should be =(
<Agiofws> ok how do I STOP esd from loading once i log into gnome  from GDM its using 100% mem
<Engrish> if an iso write keep failing at the same file is it a bad iso or bad disk?
<Doow> Engrish: what error message do you get? hard to know without that =(
<momal> Does anyone know how I might beable to get libc6 >= 2.5 | I have edgy, and im after liblua5.1 but it needs libc6 >= 2.5 and I have 2.4 and there isn't any packages I can find for it.
<Engrish> "Failed to read sector xxxxx: unrecoverable read error" then "sector xxxxx maps to CASPER\FILESYSTEM.SQUASHFS"
<Engrish> did it 3 times with 2 different drive...same file location
<Engrish> MD5 checked out ok
<KenSentMe> I have a cardreader in my laptop that reads my sd card well. It also can read memory stick cards, but when i insert one, nothing happes. How can i solve that. Is there a kernel module i need to enable?
<Agiofws>  It also can read memory stick cards, but when i insert one, nothing happes ?
<Agiofws> you mena it canot read other cards ?
<Doow> Engrish: did you get a md5 file with the iso, or did your burner program create it prior to burning?
<KenSentMe> Agiofws: i mean, it should be able to read ms cards, but nothing happens when i insert one
<KenSentMe> Agiofws: so, sd works, ms doesn't, but should
<Engrish> i used Hashtab and it generated its own hash number and i check it against the help website
<Doow> Engrish: so you created it yourself prior to burning?
<Engrish> i guess
<Doow> Engrish:  and then when the cd is burnt the image written to the disc fails the check?
<Engrish> there was no md5 file to download with on Ubuntu website
<Engrish> yeah...4x write speed fails but at 1x write...it's ok but fails at verify
<Doow> Engrish: sounds like a broken disc imho, could be broken cd-burner/cd-reader, but broken disc is most likely
<Agiofws> KenSentMe,  i think i had that problem  but solved it enabeling a kernel module
<RMorris84> how can i add a launcher to bring my current gaim buddylist to the kiba_dock. The current "launcher" that i have launches the program again... I want it to bring up my buddylist if gaim is already open. Is this possible?
<KenSentMe> Agiofws: do you remember which one?
<Agiofws> its like reading multiple  drives in one...
<Agiofws> check out   usb   i think \
<KenSentMe> Agiofws: yeah, same here
<KenSentMe> Agiofws: what do you mean?
<Agiofws> in the usb modules maybe
<Agiofws> KenSentMe,   try the module usb-storage
<Agiofws> do you have that enabled ?
<Engrish> ok stupid question...you should be able to burn an iso to a cd-rw right?
<Agiofws> ii think so
<gazedo> my sound doesn't go up as loud as it is supposed to, the lspci is "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)", can i fix it?
<con-man> <3 linux
<con-man> I just installed linux full time
<con-man> for the first time
* Engrish is stumped by his problem
<con-man> ditched windows
<con-man> im so happy
<con-man> <3 linux <3 wine <3 neryl
<con-man> *beryl
<KenSentMe> Agiofws: nothing happens, nothing shows up in dmesg
<gazedo> Engrish, yes you can burn an iso onto a cdrw
<Agiofws> Engrish, to make iso image do :::mkisofs -J -R -U -o trt2.iso Back-stage2004/
* Engrish is using imgburn in xp
<Agiofws> Engrish,  to write to cd do    :::cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd -nofix -data -v speed=10 trt2.is
<Agiofws> o
<Agiofws> ok ;
<Engrish> i wonder why it keep failing on the same file
<momal> Does anyone know how I might beable to get libc6 >= 2.5 | I have edgy, and im after liblua5.1 but it needs libc6 >= 2.5 and I have 2.4 and there isn't any packages I can find for it.
<Engrish> may be i got a lemon cd-rw
<gazedo> my sound doesn't go up as loud as it is supposed to, the lspci is "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)", can i fix it?
<Doow> Engrish: try burning some other iso to that same cd-rw
<Engrish> ok will do
<Doow> Engrish: and you'll know if it's the cd-rw that fails
<gazedo> can anybody help me with my sound?
<Engrish> what iso fits on a single cd?
* Engrish recalls redhat is dvd iso now
<MistaED> gazedo: if you find a fix for it, you need to tell me how! :) i've come across a couple of AC'97-based onboard chipsets which have had weak sound output and distortion if you turn it up too much
<Daverocks> Engrish: up to 700 MB usually
<Alpha_Binary> Hello. My Ubuntu recently screwed up and will no longer boots. Anyone free to help me get it up and running again? (Yes, description will follow.)
<Engrish> i meant an specific iso file
<RMorris84> what is a good place to get gnome icon sets besides gnome-look
<Doow> Engrish: take a look at http://www.distrowatch.com for a lot of different isos =)
<gazedo> MistaED, will do, any idea of where to look for a fix
<Daverocks> Engrish: um, a netbsd iso? :P they're around 200 MB i think
<Engrish> thanks doow
<Daverocks> Engrish: most ones will do
<Doow> Engrish: dunno any specific offhand
<MistaED> gazedo: i've tried the forums without much success and the ALSA man pages, all i can say is that it's not just with ubuntu, suse has the same issue
<Alpha_Binary> I was running xubuntu kernel 2.16.15-27. So yesterday I resumed it from s3 sleep as usual, plugged in the wifi card (it's a notebook) and gksudo wifi-radar to locate a hotspot.
<Daverocks> s3 sleep, i can already sense a problem coming on here, lol
<Alpha_Binary> I picked one, clicked connect, and whole app crashed.
<vakuum> How would I make something happen when a user logins via ssh? Like give them permissions to mount their homefolder, so it mounts automatic?
<Alpha_Binary> So I tried to relaunch it and it says input/output error.
<Alpha_Binary> I was confused, so I ls. File not found. Uh-oh..
<Alpha_Binary> cp, mv, rm now no longer worked.
<Daverocks> Alpha_Binary: like, nothing in /bin ? o_O
<Alpha_Binary> Exactly.
<Alpha_Binary> And perhaps /lib too, since nothing will run.
<kalm> i still dont get it... the whole system doesnt boot or just some apps?
<Alpha_Binary> At that point I had two terminal windows open, so I tried to launch another, to see if it's possible...
<MistaED> gazedo: hmm, try in the sound mixer to enable more controls, there might be a sound booster in there as a tick option similar to the mic boost
<Alpha_Binary> That crashed everything, and I had to force reboot.
<Daverocks> Alpha_Binary: well the problem was that you were running an app as root... which is why something like that _could_ happen... but then again, you probably needed to be root for the wifi app
<Alpha_Binary> And now, it won't boot any more.
<warty> hello from vienna! absolute beginners question/ it must be possible to make a backup of my internal hdd to an external, running the ubuntu live-cd, RIGHT?? tanks!!!
<tahorg> is edgy broken ? I
<kalm> ...right
<Daverocks> Alpha_Binary: not surprised, /boot/vmlinuz probably got deleted along with everything else
<kalm> edgy is unstable...
<Alpha_Binary> Daverocks: yep I guessed so.. though I installed that package from aptitude >_>
<tahorg> I've made an upgrade yesterday, an now no gnome app is opening
<Daverocks> Alpha_Binary: that's a really really bad bug... a program doing something like rm -rf / when it crashes, lol
<warty> ok, because i was not able to get access to my external drive running the live-cd.
<Alpha_Binary> I tried echo *, though, and it showed that files in my home folder were intact. Strange.
<warty> i guess there is some set up to that will help
<Miruna19> those files remained in cahce
<Daverocks> note to everyone: _do not do_ "rm -rf /", it'll destroy the system (just in case some of you were curious :S)
<Daverocks> Alpha_Binary: interesting
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<Alpha_Binary> The error message given upon booting reads: /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root failed to mount (i/o error)
<Miruna19> chmod 777 / that too
<Engrish> is there a linux bible for uber retards but does a better job than "Linux for Dummy" book
<Alpha_Binary> Now I'm stuck with BusyBox. ):
<momal> Does anyone know how I might beable to get libc6 >= 2.5 | I have edgy, and im after liblua5.1 but it needs libc6 >= 2.5 and I have 2.4 and there isn't any packages I can find for it.
<Alpha_Binary> I just want to know 1) if it's possible to recover the system and avoid a full re-install, and 2) could bad harddisk be responsible for all this
<Shadowpillar> I lol'd at the fact XP hates my computer
<Shadowpillar> it freezes on install
<kalm> well Shadow dont cheat on it :P
<kalm> i dont have a XP on mine anymore
<Daverocks> Alpha_Binary: ok, that's kind of a bad problem, heh... well, your OS is pretty much dead now, you can mount the ubuntu partition under a liveCD or something and recover whatever data you can, then just re-install
<craigp84> anyone know how to disable xcreensaver for all users - like not load it at all? it's locking up my nvidia drivers (pc never freezes with nv driver)
<Doow> craigp84: maybe you can deinstall it
<Daverocks> craigp84: the only reason xscreensaver activates is because it's running in the background
<Alpha_Binary> I can sense my holidays diminishing...
<craigp84> Doow, yeah but then you need to deinstall ubuntu-desktop :-( i just want to unconfig it
<Alpha_Binary> Anyway, thanks a million, Daverocks (:
<Doow> craigp84: didn't know ubuntu-desktop depended on it =(
<craigp84> Daverocks, where is it launched from?
<Daverocks> Alpha_Binary: if that happened to me, i would be killing myself
<Daverocks> Alpha_Binary: kind of not literally :P
<Alpha_Binary> Heh
<Daverocks> craigp84: uh, might depend on your desktop environment
<kalm> Alpha_Binary: look if the Ubuntu LiveCD has an RECOVERY option on it
<Daverocks> ok, someone else help these guys in here, i gtg
<selinuxium> hi all, Is there anyone here who knows how to administer a NetWare server via ubuntu? There are SuSe rpms out there, but I don't want to have to use it.
<Daverocks> cya all
<lamaka> craigp84, maybe uncheck "idle session" in property page xscreensaver
<craigp84> Daverocks, i've raided through /etc/X11 to no avail, tried /etc/init.d just in the offchance, but nothing sensible
<selinuxium> craigp84: you just missed him...
<craigp84> lamaka, yeah that was going to be my fall back... but i need to apply for all users, so i'd need to enable root account, log into gnome, do a "gconf-editor" find the relevant key, right click, choose set as mandatory, log out of root, disable account again :-(
<craigp84> selinuxium, lol yeah i need to practice with "tux typing" make myself a faster typer :-)
<selinuxium> craigp84: lol, my typing is reminiscent of someoen hitting the keyboard with a pound of sausages....  :)
<kalm> wow selinuxium... you must have good aim then :D
<Juhaz> RMorris84, try this: dbus-send --type=method_call --dest=net.sf.gaim.GaimService /net/sf/gaim/GaimObject net.sf.gaim.GaimInterface.GaimBlistSetVisible int32:1
<Doow> Anyone know where the background images are stored?
<Doow> desktop background that is
<Ash-Fox> /usr/share/wallpapers/ probably
<Doow> just searching my HD for their names doesn't seem to be working =(
<Doow> Ash-Fox: ok
<Doow> Ash-Fox: nope, no such directory =(
<craigp84> Doow, /usr/share/backgrounds :-)
<Doow> craigp84: haha =)
<MistaED> /usr/share'ing is caring
<mnepton>  /luser/blaring/ridiculous/car/stereo
<Ash-Fox> dooglus, he, wallpapers exists here
<craigp84> boo hiss, FTR, turns out that gnome-screensaver is used now. But if i completely turn it off, then the "quit" button wont work, as the wee dialog which have logout / reboot /shutdown buttons uses gnome-screensaver for that functionality. As i say just FTR
<kyja> I leave my computer running for 2 or 3 days and everything screws up.
<kyja> things dont launch
<kyja> network does not function
<kyja> strange
<eilker> how to open port 4662 ?
<jellegan1> hello, room.
<kaptengu> can someone tell me how to control the fan speed?
<Adross> how do I change the time in text only mode?
<bimberi> Adross: use the "date" command
<mnepton> Adross: you should use NTP
<Adross> bimberi: that displays the time and date, i want to change it
<Adross> mnepton: i'm listening
<mnepton> Adross: where are you geographically?
<Adross> Australia, Sydney
<mnepton> where in .au?
<mnepton> ah
<mnepton> sec
<bimberi> Adross: 'man date'  and see that it doeas more than that
* mnepton finds a local stratum 2
<Adross> bimberi: sorry. In my defense, i worked 7 hours of hard labour today
<vaineh> can someone tell me why i see "no video" where there should be video in firefox when ive installed mplayer plugin with codecs etc as well?
<Engrish> argh i think i got a bad disk!
<bimberi> Adross: not enough.  8 and I'll forgive you.
<cherubiel> !fan | kaptengu
<ubotu> kaptengu: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<jellegan1> man date --- that's funny.
<bimberi> :P
<Doow> Engrish: it failed with another iso too?
<mnepton> Adross: sudo ntpdate ntp.saard.net
<Engrish> doow: yes
<Doow> Engrish: =(
<Adross> mnepton: thankyou
<Engrish> exact same problem but different sectors
<Adross> no server suitable for synchornisation found
<Engrish> ah screw it...i don't really need to install Ubuntu
<mnepton> Adross: that should query a time server in Adelaide and set the correct time.
<Doow> Engrish: yes you do =)
<Engrish> i doubt those people know how to use it anyway...they can barely use XP
<Doow> Engrish:  you could try using instlinux if you want to install without adding any other bootable media
<Doow> Engrish: haha
<Ropechoborra> Hi, I'm trying to share my internet connection (with kubuntu edgy) to a Windows XP Laptop via LAN... I recive pings from the laptop but i cant access from it to my kubuntu pc.. any ideas? It may be a Samba config problem...  Dont have much idea =(
<Doow> Engrish: http://sourceforge.net/projects/instlux it only does ubuntu 6.06, but you can always upgrade
<bimberi> mnepton: it's probably at the pub celebrating the cricket win :)
<jellegan1> instlinux?
<mnepton> Adross: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Adross> thanks
<Doow> jellegan1: it installs linux (suse or ubuntu) from windows without the usage of any external bootable media
* mnepton checks the office's NTP server, currently a mac68k :)
<Engrish> damn it even full erase won't fix the stupid disk
<Doow> jellegan1: it's a pain if you don't have a good network connection though, since it downloads almost everything during the install
* Engrish is mad now
<jellegan1> well, I figured as much.
<mnepton> Engrish: did you md5sum the .iso?
<Doow> mnepton: yes, and he tried two different isos
<mnepton> did you burn them at </= 4x speed?
<Engrish> mnepton: yes i md5 check using Hasttab (as suggested on Ubuntu website) and i burn them at 1x
<mnepton> Engrish: and what happens when you try and boot?
<Engrish> error reading disk
<Engrish> imgburn can write but can't verify
<mnepton> you either have a bad image, a bad burn, or wonky burning software
<Ropechoborra> Hi, I'm trying to share my internet connection (with kubuntu edgy) to a Windows XP Laptop via LAN... I recive pings from the laptop but i cant access from it to my kubuntu pc.. any ideas? It may be a Samba config problem...  Dont have much idea =(
<mnepton> try CDBurnerXP?
<frflame> hey
<Adross> Ropechoborra: tell me about your setup. Are the laptop and pc connected to the same router?
<mnepton> Ropechoborra: Samba has nothing to do with connection sharing. did you install and set up iptables?
<Engrish> i try burning twice using Imgburn with 2 different drive same result
<Engrish> i could try using nero
<mnepton> Engrish: try CDBurnerXP. it's free.
<Ropechoborra> mnepton yeap... that might be... i'll check to accept from my laptops ip and then i tell you.. =)
<Engrish> well nero oem is already install...going to try that first
<frflame> i want to know how is it possible to install 'wine' i dont have a active internet connection with my ubuntu desktop. X?
<frflame> is anyone knowledged about this??
<jellegan1> I've never installed wine without a net connection.
<frflame> damm//
<Qwerty> when I give sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart it restarts but says that it couldnt find machine's full domain name and uses 127.0.1.1 instead
<frflame> even If I wanted I cant connect to the internet at the moment..
<Qwerty> how do I make it use 127.0.0.1
<frflame> because 'AOL' is silly..
<frflame> :S
<bimberi> frflame: download the debian/ubuntu .deb file from the wine website (winehq.org).  transfer to pc, and it install using dpkg
<mattfury> is there a way i can install in verbose mode?
<jellegan1> frflame - try roadrunner.
<frflame> it uses a windows program to connect to the internet.
<frflame> hm
<mnepton> Qwerty: you can't invent domain names in httpd.conf and expect apache to use them
<frflame> whats roadrunner
<frflame> ?
<mnepton> frflame: leave AOL?
<Qwerty>  so why isnt it using 127.0.0.1 as before restart ?
<jellegan1> better than aol.
<frflame> mnepton I tried....
<frflame> roadrunner is a isp?
<mattfury> is there a way i can install ubuntu installation in verbose (text-only) mode?
<mnepton> Qwerty: http://localhost
<frflame> I live in the UKAY.
<jellegan1> yep.
<frflame> i dont live in teh YOUESSAY.
<Qwerty> the problem is, when I try localhost and try opening a PHP file it asks to download, when I visit 127.0.1.1 and open the php file, it opens
<jellegan1> I forget what it's called in the uk.
<frflame> damm
<Qwerty> <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<frflame> hm
<mnepton> Qwerty: then fix your vhost's MIME settings
<frflame> I want to migrate to eclipse internet.. but AOL tied me up to another contract :S
<momal> My error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -llualib5.1 | I have lua5.1, liblua5.1-0 and liblua5.1-0-dev installed how can I fix this?
<Qwerty> mnepton, how do I do that? am a bit noobish here :p
<frflame> http://www.eclipse.net.uk/index.cfm?id=fixedmain_res
<frflame> that seems nice
<mnepton> Qwerty: or, fix the vhosts index defintion. tell it to use index.php as well as index.html
<mnepton> Qwerty: i would sit down with a pot of coffee and read *everything* in httpd.conf
<Qwerty> hehe ok I'll try that
<Qwerty> thanks mnepton
<jellegan1> that's very much like roadrunner here in the US.
<frflame>  mnepton AOL is soo anoyying.. oh my god..
<frflame> If I had the cash
<frflame> I would sue them
<mnepton> Qwerty: honestly, i could tell you. but then we'd just have another "web administrator" that has no real idea of how things work. we already have enough of those, and you're too smart to be another one. ;)
<Qwerty> hehe am a student :p
<Qwerty> just trying my hand at learning PHP
<mnepton> "smart" has little to do with "educated"
<Qwerty> right :)
<jellegan1> frflame - you wouldn't be the first.
<frflame> damm I feel so upset.. :(
<frflame> but wait?
<mnepton> take a look at all the PhD professors that stare at undergraduate girls' boobs. NOT smart. educated, but not smart.
<frflame> I found something its called pengaol anyone knows if it will work with ubuntu?
<frflame> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html
<jellegan1> that's a matter of opinion.
<Qwerty> lol
<frflame> anyone know if that program might work?
<frflame> :S
<wizo> anyone has any idea why i get this error saying configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables ?
<jellegan1> it's supposed to work with Debian....
<frflame> so there is no chace with ubuntu//:S
<frflame> ?
<mnepton> frflame: the path of least resistance is getting a real ISP.
<bimberi> !info penggy
<ubotu> penggy: connects to AOL via modem or TCP/IP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-13 (edgy), package size 71 kB, installed size 332 kB
<mnepton> frflame: i'm sure the UK is full of companies eager to separate you from your money
<bimberi> ^^^ looks promising
<glaz> im trying to install xgl , i added the good deb source to sources.list, and still after apt-get update, i guess couldnt find xserver-xgl
<frflame> !penggy
<ubotu> penggy: connects to AOL via modem or TCP/IP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-13 (edgy), package size 71 kB, installed size 332 kB
<glaz> but if i browse the source deb, i can see the xserver-xgl .deb file
<frflame> I have dapper drake..
<frflame> XD
<jellegan1> pengaol likely doesn't work.
<jellegan1> google says so.
<frflame> well I might as well as wait and migrate to another good isp..
<jellegan1> or break contract.
<frflame> if i migrate now
<frflame> they make me pay about 100 
<naxxatoe> naxxatoe@cerbellum:/home/nepenthes/binaries$ apt-cache search xgl |grep server
<naxxatoe> xserver-xgl - GL-based X server
<naxxatoe> um
<frflame> eclipse sent me this emaiL : Dear Customer,
<frflame> We do not offer direct support for Linux. However, the speedtouch 330 modem that we supply does have some (at least) Linux support - http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/
<frflame> Once you have either the modem or router connected to the Linux box successfully we will be able to answer any questions regarding ADSL settings.
<frflame> Unfortunately due to the limitations that we have to place on the support desk the support of Linux is something which we are unable to provide.
<frflame> Kind Regards,
<naxxatoe> dont know why you cant get it ;)
<glaz> naxxatoe: me neither and look at this, http://beryl-mirror.pricechild.co.uk/dists/edgy/all/
<glaz> its there
<mnepton> frflame: they may not be able to charge you that disconnect fee if they're telling you "we cannot support you"
<frflame> but I will migrate..
<frflame> Im not going to disconnect.
<glaz> i mean, http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/all/
<mnepton> frflame: if they cannot deliver the service to your chosen OS then they can't well penalize you for leaving.
<mnepton> frflame: http://home.ntl.com/
<jellegan1> wellll......
<naxxatoe> well
<naxxatoe> but on the other side of the hand ;)
<naxxatoe> i use ubuntu 5.10 ;)
<naxxatoe> xD
<frflame> well thanks for the helpz
<frflame> im off now
<bimberi> !info penggy dapper
<frflame> so take care
<frflame> and peace out
<ubotu> penggy: connects to AOL via modem or TCP/IP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-13 (dapper), package size 71 kB, installed size 332 kB
<frflame> !info AOL
<glaz> naxxatoe : now it works, no reason why!
<ubotu> Package aol does not exist in any distro I know
<glaz> anyway..
<surface> apt-cache is not working properly, any solution?
<bimberi> surface: "not working properly"??
<surface> bimberi, when i query with apt-cache, can't get some packages list, i check with synaptic, synaptic do give me
<yallax> wtb a helpful irc chan for w2k3 server aswell :P
<jellegan1> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<bimberi> surface: what's an example search?
<naxxatoe> yallax: what kinda support do you need with your win server?
<yallax> migth aswell post my prob here too then:
<surface> bimberi , a lots, apt-cache pkgnames libsdl
<yallax> i got 3 vlan's connected to a switch.. on vlan-1 there is a w2k3 dhcp server.. how can i deal dhcp to the other vlan's? is it enough to just make more scopes in dhcp..or do i need a relay agent on the dhcp server? or other?
<surface> should gives me long list, but i figure out tat its not complete, bimberi
<mnepton> yallax: that's a Windows question. try down the hall.
<marcin__> hello
<bimberi> surface: hm, i get 53 lines
<marcin__> jest tu ktos pl?
<yallax> well i tried:) not much response.. i used google until my eyes started to bleed:P
<surface> i get 18 only, bimberi
<surface> bimberi , edgy u using?
<taylor> how do i turn a jdk bin file into a deb?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I was wondering what the difference was between Beyl, Compiz, AIGLX and XGL
<Paddy_EIRE> and which one would be best to install
<ocx32> where can i ask a vpn question?
<bimberi> surface: yes, i386 with main,restricted,universe,multiverse by edgy,edgy-updates,edgy-security  and wine
<Rocito> how do i enable accents on my letters, and the Euro sign?  'e `e if you know what i mean, it won't work.
<kestaz> who has got working bcm43xx driver ?
<surface> bimberi, i have more than that, plf , etc
<surface> is it because of that?
<surface> wb mypapit
<rasputnik> anyone know what package the C manpages are in?
<mypapit> hey
<mypapit> thanks Surf
<bimberi> rasputnik: manpages-dev
<mypapit> thanks surface
<stefg> Hmm, I could use some help in installing a Postscript pseudo-printer on ubuntu dapper. gnome-cups-manager only lets me select my physical USB printer. How can I add a 'Generic postscript printer' which uses a file as output?
<rasputnik> bimberi: cheers
<frogzoo> Rocito: install a different keyboard set
<bimberi> surface: i'm really not sure sorry
<surface> bimberi, do u know the way to rebuild the cache?
<wizo> what do i ook out for when the ./configure asks me to look at config.log ?
<wizo> how do i identify errors?
<bimberi> surface: sudo apt-get update
<Rocito> frogzoo . .. how?
<rasputnik> stefg: isn't that built in? There's a box you tick for 'print to file' in the print dialog.
<surface> bimberi, haha, this is what i do and it do not resolve..., thanks anyway
<frogzoo> Rocito: preferences -> keyboard
<rasputnik> wizo: scroll up from the bottom. It dumps the environment at the end - above that is the error.
<bimberi> surface: kk, sorry i wasn't much help :|
<Rocito> thx frogzoo, should have thought of that
<stylin_> how can i reconfigure network w/ same interface instalation ?
<surface> bimberi, no problem, at least i know apt-cache is work fine at ur side...
<taylor> how do i turn a jdk/jre bin into a deb file?
<Crazysk8> hello
<GreyGhost> the alternate install cd doesnt allow the regular installatiopn procedure?
<Crazysk8> how do you add an user..? if i do it now i get:
<Crazysk8> root@server1:~# su person
<Crazysk8> sh-3.1$
<Rocito> M0
<bimberi> taylor: Ubuntu has Sun java 1.5 available in the multiverse repository
<Crazysk8> and the user is already added, but not good i think
<bimberi> GreyGhost: it has the classic text based installer
<taylor> bimberi: that's update 8 which is *old*, i need update 10
<bimberi> taylor: ah
<stefg> rasputnik: i just checked... no way. I'd simply want to add a printer, but the wizard insists on configuring the Epson on USB, i don't get the option to choose an alternative. What do I miss here?
<bimberi> taylor: you use the java-package package to do it.  The page on the Ubuntu wiki doesn't seem to describe the procedure any more, hopefully you can find a guide
<rasputnik> stefg: in thunderbird/firefox/evince I choose file->print. it comes up with the print dialog. under 'properties' next to the printer list is a checkbox, 'print to file'.
<GreyGhost> bimberi , i meant ... whther there is an option to get the newer (LiveCD thingy) installer with the alternate too.... cos i dont mind the text based one ... but maybe some of my friends may wwant cds with the livecd ....
<taylor> -.-
<bimberi> GreyGhost: do you mean from shipit
<bimberi> ?
<taylor> thanks for helping
<ocx32> <ocx32> Rawplayer
<ocx32> <ocx32> i have a windows 2003 server connected to another vpn server in site B and the vpn is working correctly.
<ocx32> <ocx32> i can ping from site A windows 2003 all the servers on site B
<ocx32> <ocx32> i want to allow now my clients in site A to ping the site B
<ocx32> <ocx32> i am not able to do that
<ocx32> <ocx32> i enabled NAT and dial on demand on windows 2003 site A
<ocx32> <ocx32> the vpn is established but i can only ping from the windows 2003 site A
<wizo> rasputnik, how would i know which is the error
<wizo> rasputnik, i get errors ike error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ocx32> <ocx32> clients on site A cant ping
<stefg> rasputnik: yeah, but that's not necessarily Postscript... i need .ps for sending things with efax
<frogzoo> ocx32: you're confused - this isn't for windows support
<rasputnik> stefg: it prints a postscript file.
<stefg> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<GreyGhost> bimberi , yeah ... but i have 6.10 .... heres what i mean .... is there an option to use the default installation method (the one from te livecd ....) even with the alternate install image?
<rasputnik> wizo: you have to read the compiler errors, I'm afraid.
<bimberi> GreyGhost: no, the Desktop CD has the live installer only and the Alternate CD has the text installer only
<acjliliu> oq
<GreyGhost> bimberi ,ok thanks :
<GreyGhost> *:)
<bimberi> GreyGhost: np :)
<wizo> compiler errors?
<acjliliu> ai eu sou portugues e neum entendo nada do q vcs falam
<stefg> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<bimberi> taylor: this looks good - http://dinomite.net/archives/installing-sun-java-on-ubuntu
<Crazysk8> (12:59:05) (Crazysk8) how do you add an user..? if i do it now i get:
<Crazysk8> (12:59:05) (Crazysk8) root@server1:~# su person
<Crazysk8> (12:59:05) (Crazysk8) sh-3.1$
<apokryphos-> use adduser to add a user
<rasputnik> bimberi: isn't the sun jdk available as a package now?
<apokryphos-> or useradd
<mnepton> Crazysk8: man adduser
<bimberi> rasputnik: yes, but taylor is after a later revision
<rasputnik> bimberi: oh, sorry - only half watching
<[GuS] > Bonjour!
<bimberi> rasputnik: np whatsoever :)
<taylor> thanks for site
<bimberi> taylor: yw, hopefully good
<pibarnas> I can't install beryl for edgy amd64 in any source... could you give me one working, please??
<rvalles> ps3 got released
<rvalles> any thoughts in ubuntu for ps3?
<rvalles> since it's a solid package (specs do not change everyday) and since it comes "linux-ready" or so sony says...
<guillem101> pibarnas, deb http://ubuntu2.lupine.me.uk/ edgy main
<rvalles> and the device will be in millions of hoses...
<guillem101> pibarnas, use #ubuntu-xgl channel
<pibarnas> <guillem101> Okay, thank you!
<emrik> I need a ftpserver easily configured from another computer, any suggestions?
<guillem101> pibarnas, use latest nvidia drivers, as well
<emrik> :O
<taylor> bimberi; that site helped
<taylor> thanks
* monzie says "namaste" to all
<wizo> hey, why dont i have the make command?
<floris> not installed?
<wizo> i installed gcc aready, what else do i have to do
<stefg> !build | wizo
<ubotu> wizo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mnepton> wizo: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<vaineh> can someone tell me why i see "no video" where there should be video in firefox when ive installed mplayer plugin with codecs etc as well?
<wizo> thanks
<Randakar> vaineh: what site is that?
<sh> hi all! Im  having a problem with my screensaver. My graphics card is  a bit wasted so it hangs if a certain screensaver  is shown. (I use xscrn saver, the one witch came with Ubuntu 6.06) So my question is, how can I change the default screensaver shown, without starting it, and without going throug preferences (hangs when showing the preview)???
<graylion> is it a 3D one?
<sh> yes, its the one with long bent straws glowing in the end
<timo90> my ubuntu is really slow and takes ages on the splash creen
<graylion> do you have a 3D driver for your graphics card installed?
<timo90> i intalled the ati drivers it worked for some time the started all this
<graylion> what syslog say?
<Randakar> Anyone here who can help me solve https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/73966
<timo90> graylion:please tell me what to do including how to get the system log
<graylion> timo: i am talking to sh
<graylion> and timo that is what google is for
<Randakar> timo90: you may want to boot in recovery mode, see what is going on there
<wizo> what do i have to apt-get to get Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0)
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Randakar> wizo: shouldn't need to do anything
<sh> yepp. Ive installed the nvidia drivers. think its a hardware prob with my graphics card. hangs in windows aswell from time to time, not while playing BF2 but when previewing images and such...
<Randakar> wizo: just aptitude install whatever you need installed
<wizo> hmm? oh, cause i installed server edition and flux
<sh> What am I looking for in system log?
<wizo> hmm
<saintsjd> I am trying to run a qt-embedded application on Edgy but seeing the error "Can't open frame buffer device: driver cannot connect". Any ideas?
<graylion> sh: some stuff to do with x. but it's only a wild idea
<Randakar> wizo: apt-get installs everything required if you install something
<Navyseal> hey all
<wizo> ah yea, i was trying to compile from source
<graylion> anybody have experience with promise raid adapters (fasttrack lite 100) and dapper?
<Randakar> wizo: different kettle of fish
<graylion> the thing so far is defeating me
<wizo> but thanks anyway, Randakar
<Randakar> wizo: apt-get build-dep <package> should do the trick
<Navyseal> i have my pc in dual boot with winxp and edgy, now i want to get rid of winxp that's too heavy for my pc, and put win 2000. what can i do after the instalation to get the grub working?
<Randakar> wizo: you also may want to try apt-get source --compile <package>
<rohan> why is the ubuntu.com home page displaying chinese/japanese characters by default in the search box in the top right ?
<graylion> navayseal: boot live cd, open a termianl, grub <devicename>
<rohan> bug, or intended ?
<Navyseal> graylion reinstall grub?
<Randakar> feisty broke update-grub btw
<rohan> any place where can i report bugs for the main website ?
<Randakar> trying to figure out what's what with it - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/73966
<graylion> pretty much. you need to overwrite the MBR
<Navyseal> ok thks graylion
<Randakar> rohan: I'd open a bug against ubuntu on the launchpad site
<rohan> Randakar: ok, thanks
<Navyseal> is there any program of visual basic?
<Navyseal> for ubuntu of course
<rohan> Navyseal: try gambas, it is pretty close to visual basic
<Navyseal> i already tryed
<rohan> ah, ok
<Randakar> Navyseal: do you need VB, or just some easy to learn language that does everything VB does?
<Navyseal> the program that is in repos is bad compiled, only gives error's
<rohan> Randakar: what would you suggest, for the latter option ?
<Navyseal> Randakar need something like visual studio express
<Randakar> Ah, point and click
<rohan> Navyseal: report the error in gambas on bugs.ubuntu.com ?
<Randakar> dunno really, I avoid programs like that ;-)
<Navyseal> lol
<Navyseal> rohan nop
<Navyseal> Randakar i do the oposite :x
<Navyseal> can anyone help me to install my tv card?
<YU7XW> Hello!
<YU7XW> I need some small help about using/installing....etc ubuntu (i hope that i made right choice)
<rohan> YU7XW: you made the right choice ? :D
<Navyseal> it's a pixelview play pro tv ultra chipset Conexant CX23880
<stefg> Navyseal: analog or DVB-/T/S/C
<YU7XW> TNX
<rohan> YU7XW: well, let me tell you, you made the best available choice, imo
<Randakar> Navyseal: Maybe you can try KDevelop or Eclipse, but frankly I don't know if they do VB
<YU7XW> what the questions are> I am developing some hardware with PIC micros...thats not so much important, but  my friend need to write a C++ program on PC
<Navyseal> stefg how do i know that?
<YU7XW> in electronics, we call that SCADA software
<Navyseal> Randakar ok thks
<Randakar> Anyone know where the dev's hang out? I need a bug fixed ;-)
<YU7XW> first, we started in Borland C++ under window$. It worked nice. I have the same controls, but for Linux. My friend told me that ubuntu is OK package for me, because i need later to install that PC into factory
<YU7XW> where people dont know anything about computers.... thats why i need stable system :)
<stefg> Navyseal: Let me put it different: Define 'TV' for your country.. Do you get numbers or voltage out of your TV-socket :-) ?
<YU7XW> Ive jsut installed ubuntu and - what next? what c++ IDE, where to take a l0ok etc....
<Navyseal> stefg it's works with cable and antenna, not with satellite
<timo90> im a bit busy please wait 4 me
<Randakar> YU7XW: for C++ KDevelop will probably be the closest to what you want
<pty> YU7XW: also anjuta?
<YU7XW> Ive just put to download anjuta
<rohan> yes, anjuta is great too
<stefg> Navyseal: so lets assume you got analog TV...
<Navyseal> ok
<stefg> Does lspci show your card? Does dmesg report a frontend for your card to be set up?
<Navyseal> lspci shows
<YU7XW> Now, please, is ubuntu OK for such application? The idea is that i have a few pumps, placed in the city, controlled by small hardware. That hardware is connected vit radio-data modem to base unit and base unit is with serial port to PC
<Navyseal> lspci -> 00:0d.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<incorrect> my friends company wants all the good stuff of NAT/ open vpn, however is too scare to use it because if i die then no one will be able to fix the boxes
<Navyseal> dmesg too -> [17179606.656000]  cx88[0] :    card=27 -> PixelView PlayTV Ultra Pro (Stereo)
<Byro1> hello there
<Navyseal> stefg ^
<graylion> YU7XW: yes. needs a bit of work though and you might want to use a real time kernel
<IdleOne> incorrect,  thats incorrect  before you die you will teach your friend
<gnube> web is the best way to add a system user like 'subversion' safely?
<incorrect> IdleOne: they are too stupid to learn,
<IdleOne> incorrect,  then you make sure they know how to get here and ask for help :)
<YU7XW> actually, the pc is only supervisor, my base unit is controlling everything (thats idea of SCADA - if pc hangs - system must not fail!)
<Byro1> when i look into the "computer" i get links to my filesystem as well to my floppy drives, however, i've got 2 floppy drives, whil i physically have only one, I have "floppy" and "floppy drvie", the latter works, but i want to get rid of "floppy", how do i do this?
<incorrect> now i either need an amazingly easy re-install
<YU7XW> what about kubuntu? i saw that there is kdevelop in it already
<incorrect> maybe i could create some usb drives
<Navyseal> stefg [17179606.656000]  cx88[0] : Your board has no valid PCI Subsystem ID and thus can't
<Navyseal> [17179606.656000]  cx88[0] : be autodetected.  Please pass card=<n> insmod option to
<Navyseal> [17179606.656000]  cx88[0] : workaround that.  Redirect complaints to the vendor of
<Navyseal> [17179606.656000]  cx88[0] : the TV card.  Best regards,
<Navyseal> [17179606.656000]  cx88[0] :         -- tux
<Navyseal> :/
<defrysk> !paste | Navyseal
<ubotu> Navyseal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zaggynl> When I use the 'Screen Resolution' tool from the Gnome menu, I can only select a 50 or 54 Hz Refresh Rate, this is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/268188
<IdleOne> YU7XW,  you can install all KDE packages on ubuntu they work well
<Zaggynl> I'm pretty clueless on what to do :/
<defrysk> Zaggynl, got the latest nvidia installed ?
<Zaggynl> yep
<YU7XW> ok.....thanks for info....afterall, i am engineer in electronics, not in computing :)
<defrysk> Zaggynl,  go to nvidia-settings
<defrysk> its handled from there now
<YU7XW> will try anjuta
<Zaggynl> defrysk, sweet!
<defrysk> is should be on automatic there
<defrysk> no probs
<stefg> Navyseal: as i found out, you've got a DVB-T card, so that's digital.. http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-97613.html might be an interesting read for you
<Byro1> when i look into the "computer" i get links to my filesystem as well to my floppy drives, however, i've got 2 floppy drives, whil i physically have only one, I have "floppy" and "floppy drvie", the latter works, but i want to get rid of "floppy", how do i do this?
<Navyseal> hum stefg
<Navyseal> ?? ubuntu
<ufk> hiya
<ufk> is there an apache 2.2 package for ubuntu ?
<iye> hi
<ufk> hi
<crimeboy> what the patchs used in ubuntu kernel?
<IdleOne> how do I search for a specific version of a package with term?
<Navyseal> stefg what do i have to do? didn't understood :s
<marcin_ant> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Xzyx987X> hey, is there a replacement for the default service manager that comes with gnome?
<Xzyx987X> I seem to recall fedora had it's own manager, which was a but more fully featured, but I'm not sure if it's availible on other distros
<Navyseal> change kernel stefg ?
<Xzyx987X> huh?
<stefg> Navyseal: the card is already halfinstalled, it's just that due to a design flaw the card isn't auto-configurable in Linux, so you need to tell the driver, which card it is. Then you get a device in /dev/dvb/adapter0 and can use kaffeine, vlc or gxine to watch TV... kaffeine is prolly easiest, because it can scan the channels automatically
<Engrish> argh...bloody hell..it's bad media
<solevita> hi   i've got a question..    does anybody know where i can find graphiccarddrivers?
<Navyseal> stefg doesn't exists any tutorial? :S
<IdleOne> solevita,  need more details. what card? make and model
<Engrish> doow: thanks for your help but it seem to be a bad media
<Doow> Engrish: ok =(
<solevita> IdleOne       yeah nice question     I'd better figure that out BEFORE asking for a driver :-D          sorry for disturbing ;)
<Doow> Engrish: did you try instlinux?
<Randakar> solevita: hold a sec
<Engrish> don't know how to use it...plus it's for a spare computer
<Randakar> solevita: First of all, 'drivers' are supposed to be part of either X or the linux kernel, not seperate downloads
<Engrish> anyway i'll return later if i got another spare computer to play with
<solevita> IdleOne , Randakar           so..  the card is an ATI Radeon 9250
<Randakar> solevita: Ok, does the card work? As in, do you have a desktop to start with?
<osfameron> AARRRRGHHH!
<osfameron> OOo is embarrassingly bad, still
<osfameron> ubuntu is shiny, free software is shiny.  Why can't we have an office suite that doesn't suck?
<frflame> hi
<frflame> i want to ask something
<frflame> now
<frflame> erm
<frflame> does ubuntu come with GRUBS?
<frflame> I need the grubs
<glaz> yes
<frflame> maann I love the grubbs
<frflame> D:
<frflame> :P
<solevita> Randakar    yes,   it works        BUT I got the feeling that the driver isn't configured right     or something..         lately I installed the KDE stuff      but as i wanted to try the transparency stuff for the window behaving settings   the computer says this: Composite extension not found
<frflame> ;p
<solevita> You must use XOrg  6.8 for translucency and shadows to work.
<solevita> Additionally, you need to add a new section to your X config file:
<solevita> Section "Extensions"
<solevita> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<solevita> EndSection
<Randakar> solevita: that's straightforward advice
<renzo17> lo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.156.42.85]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Randakar> solevita: trouble is, you have a driver, but not the proprietary one
<solevita> Randakar:   aha!
<Randakar> solevita: the X config file can be found in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<solevita> Randakar:   then let me take a look ;)
<Randakar> solevita: you can add those lines to enable the composite extension there, _but_ it doesn't neccesarily work without the non-free driver
<caliga> how can i see my memory clock speed? is that somewhere in /proc?
* lupine_85 would look in the BIOS ;)
<caliga> lupine_85: nothing there...
<matiseijas> hello... i've been trying to update ubuntu since yesterday with the method ' gksu "update-manager -c" ' and I can't... i get the following message:  " The application 'gksu' (/usr/bin/gksu) wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked. Enter password for default keyring to unlock " ... what should i do here? If i enter my sudo password it won't work...it must be another one...
<caliga> lupine_85: modern you-cannot-damage-anything-BIOS ;)
<Randakar> matiseijas: it's a password you added yourself .. tried just pressing 'enter'?
<lupine_85> matiseijas: it's the password that you gave to the keyring when you created it
<glaz> matiseijas: try sudo update-manager -c
<lupine_85> caliga: should still be in there... somewhere... or on the POST screen
<Randakar> glaz: that's not going to work from within X
<Randakar> matiseijas: try 'gksudo' instead ;-)
<lupine_85> I can't see anything in /proc right now
<glaz> it works for me.
<lupine_85> lol
<Randakar> caliga: maybe look at the output of the 'dmesg' command
<lupine_85> gui -> gksudo. Really.
<matiseijas> yes! it worked! thank you all!
<glaz> im not used to gksu*
<lupine_85> mm, it's so hard to use :p
<glaz> its like trying to switch from vi to nano.
<Randakar> matiseijas: if you use 'gksu' you need to give the 'root' password, if you use 'gksudo' you need to use your own password
<glaz> kinda impossible when you're used to something.
<solevita> Randakar:    it's a bit embarresing but I can't find the xorg file   :(
<matiseijas> oh!! i see... i get it now... thx
<caliga> lupine_85: not sure i can deactivate spalsh to see POST...
<caliga> Randakar: k
<Randakar> solevita: try running 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<brynk> hi, dumb question, how can i check the size of my swap partition?
<solevita> Randakar:  yeah! now i understand!    thanks a lot!
<IdleOne> whats the command to force open the cd-rom?
<nolimitsoya> IdleOne, eject
<IdleOne> cd /hammer/media/cdrom/open-MOFO right?
<IdleOne> :P
<Randakar> solevita: you're welcome :-)
<nolimitsoya> IdleOne, more like 'eject <path>'
<IdleOne> nolimitsoya,  Thank you that was simple enough
<Randakar> brynk: not sure really ;-)
<bubi> hi, im trying to write a shell script, my problem is i cant get the output, for example ifconfig | grep 10.1.10 gives me the HOLE line, but all i need is 10.1.10.xx  how can i do this ?
<fenris> hi
<Randakar> brynk: you could take a gander at /proc/meminfo. MemTotal would be your RAM + any swap space
<glaz> bubi: use awk
<bubi> glaz: i try..thx
<glaz> ifconfig | grep 10.1.10 | awk print '{ $2 }'
<glaz> if IP is 2nd word
<Randakar> bubi: 'cut' would be the utility you want to use
<brynk> Randakar: thanks, i also just noticed the swap size is listed using top
<bubi> glaz: yeah but syntax error
<fenris> can anyone tell me which version of xchat is in dapper? i have dapper and got xchat 2.6.1, but i know of someone else who has 2.6.6...
<Randakar> ifconfig | grep 'inet addr' | cut -d ":" -f 2 | cut -d " " -f 1
<nolimitsoya> fenris, 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<glaz> awk rocks cut.
<Randakar> brynk: :-)
<glaz> awk > cut
<nolimitsoya> fenris, if that does fix it, enable the backports repo :)
<nolimitsoya> fenris, if it still isnt fixed, youll need to install in manualy.
<Randakar> glaz: cut is a few hundred times easier to understand
<Randakar> glaz: when you reach for AWK, I reach for PERL ;-)
<bubi> thank you both... im trying it
<glaz> yeah, do you prefer easy to learn or reliable to use ?
<glaz> :] 
<anders__> hello, i'm trying to play enemy territory on ubuntu 6.10 i386, i have installed the game and i have tried to start the game, but it only manages to set screen resolution to very low, then fails with: "GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL" all i have found using google was a german site and i don't speak german :-(
<nolimitsoya> anders__, what graphics card drivers are you using?
<glaz> anders__: what video card you have?
<Randakar> glaz: cut is reliable enough for simple things
<glaz> Randakar true that.
<glaz> Randakar: but i think when i started using linux cut didnt exist, so i got used to awk
<glaz> which is pretty accurate
<Randakar> glaz: hm, cut is quite old you know ;-)
<glaz> im quite older i guess!
<solevita> anders__ : do you still have the link?  i speak german and have the same problem  (maybe i can even explain the what to do ;) )
<bubi> Randakar , glaz : hmm im trying it with cut.. :) it looks easier :D
<Randakar> solevita: your problem is lack of openGL support in your video driver ;-)
<fenris> nolimitsoya: ok, enabling the backports did it, thx
<glaz> solevita: get nvidia-glx install and switch nv to nvidia in xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya> fenris, np :)
<Randakar> bubi: when you get a bit further, learn regular expressions. Perl or sed, doesn't matter, but regular expressions are the power drill of the unix command line
<Randakar> glaz: solevita has an ATI card ;-)
<solevita> Randakar:     no, that's not it..  'cause on the box here it says:  that it DOES have Open GL     and some more stuff.. but tv-out and all that is not my thing
<glaz> damn i must go to sleep i red nvidia :/
<Rodietze> hey dudes, do u know a good sql backend that runs on UBuntu?
<bubi> Randakar: im just trying, i dont realy want to do something complex but i will remember :)(
<Randakar> solevita: Your card supports it, the driver just doesn't know how to enable it
<solevita> glaz: :-D
<anders__> nolimitsoya: nv driver in xorg.conf
<Rodietze> I mean MS SQL server backend so that I can administrate a remote database
<glaz> solevita: dont consider what i said.
<glaz> i tough you had a good video card :] 
<solevita> Randakar:   I see..
<anders__> solevita: great! yes it is http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/archive/index.php/t-162443.html
<nolimitsoya> anders__, 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config'
<solevita> :-D   it's not the best videocard    but it's not bad ;)
<nolimitsoya> anders__, cut and paste that to a terminal
<glaz> nv > ati
<interskh> hi! does anyone here install Altera Quartus6? i have some problems
<Ritzzo> hi
<anders__> nolimitsoya: nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<nolimitsoya> anders__, yes, but is nvidia-glx-config run?
<Ritzzo> anyone have problems with ps/2 mouse on laptop ? i cant configure it and touchpad works fine but i need mouse
<interskh> command "bindkey" does not exist in csh, but the install needs it
<glaz> Randakar: i just started using ubuntu yesterday tho..
<interskh> and i found "bindkey" is available in freebsd
<lewyjh> is there anywhere where i can get a list of drivers i need? most importantly for my network card and cd drive? heh heh
<glaz> lewyjh: what is your network card ?
<solevita> anders__ : the ichunddu guy says that GLX and the composite-option don't work together..     that guy with the problem had recompiled his xorg file..
<interskh> what can i do now?
<solevita> anders__ :  but that doesn't makes me any smarter :-D   rather more confused :-
<frying_fish> Ritzzo: was ps2 mouse plugged in before boot?
<Randakar> glaz: So what did you use before? other linuxes?
<glaz> Randakar: nah, free/open BSD
<lewyjh> glaz, well, linux device manager says its...uhh...BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g
<Randakar> solevita: Look for a set of ATI driver installation instructions on the net
<frying_fish> don't need that with ubuntu
<frying_fish> there is a packaged ati driver in linux-restricted-modules
<apsuva> how to change splash screen?
<frying_fish> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: i never use. touchpad works fine and i see if psmouse module is on, and its is. then change xorg.conf for imps2 and devide mouse0 psaux mice mouse tts0 and don work this mouse :(
<frying_fish> or look there for it.
<Randakar> glaz: Ah, BSD. Respectable, but misguided ;-)
<frying_fish> Ritzzo: needs to be connected before start up
<frying_fish> ps2 kit isn't hotpluggable from what I remember
<glaz> Randakar: and not desktop oriented
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: is connected
<frying_fish> Ritzzo: reboot the machine.
<frying_fish> see if it works then.
<solevita> Randakar:   I'm on it ;)
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: i do many times
<Randakar> frying_fish: thanks, I was wondering if there was a question bot around ;-)
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: and dont work
<Xzyx987X> anyone know how to add a service to the service list in gnome's service manager? I installed tor, but it didn't get put on the list
<frying_fish> Ritzzo: reboot, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frying_fish> and see if that helps configure it.
<apsuva> help me pls. how to change splash screen?
<Randakar> solevita: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: i do :D sorry and dont help me
<Xzyx987X> or if there's a better ubuntu service manager I'm open to suggestions
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: i think i go compile kernel and see
<frying_fish> Ritzzo: does it show up anywhere? recompiling the kernel most likely won't help
<lewyjh> should i just google a pacage of ati drivers?
<frying_fish> can you detect the input from the mouse anywhere in the system.
<frying_fish> lewyjh: no, look at the following link:
<frying_fish> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: i dont understant the last sentence
<anders__> nolimitsoya: $ sudo /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config enable says "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel." but i have installed nvidia-glx...
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: i know but see the support of mouse
<Ritzzo> y havent conf of linux-image here
<frying_fish> Ritzzo: so it shows somewhere on the system. i.e. it is there with lspci or the approrpiate command
<lewyjh> frying_fish, i need a driver for my wireless network card, not my video card.
<frying_fish> so why are you after an ati driver?
<wijnand> where did the menu editor go that i had in dapper? ever since i upgraded to edgy i can't find it anymore...
<frying_fish> and the "driver" for your wireless card will either be in the kernel or not (so you don't need to download it) if it isn't, then you will most likely need ndiswrapper and the windows "driver" for it.
<nolimitsoya> anders__, 'sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-'uname -r'
<anders__> solevita: yeah, same here..
<lewyjh> i have no idea, i was only asking if someone could point me in the direction of a driver for this device...BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g
<frying_fish> wijnand: system->preferences->menu layout
<apsuva> i m downloaded this splash screen = http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=39874 but how to install splash screen
<nolimitsoya> anders__, sorry, 'sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`'
<frying_fish> lewyjh: if it has detected it as that from some command in linux already then it is working.
<anders__> nolimitsoya: thanks, but i get "E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.17-10-generic"
<anders__> nolimitsoya: i'm doing something wrong(?)
<rambo3> php5-curl borken package , can anyone confirm this?
<Randakar> apsuva: interesting stuff, no clue how to install that. Maybe somebody on #gnome knows ..
<nolimitsoya> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<lewyjh> frying_fish that's what its detected as in "device manager"
<apsuva> thanks r0bby
<apsuva> ups
<apsuva> thanks Randakar
<nolimitsoya> anders__, ah, they might still be called linux-headers for you. :) running dapper?
<frying_fish> lewyjh: in which case it has already found it and you don't need a driver.
<bubi> hmm how can i redirect the output to an array ? cat dump | grep 10.1 | cut -d " " -f 4 | cut -d ":" -f 1 > ${hosts[@] } doesnt work :(
<nolimitsoya> anders__, try 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`' instead
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: well dmesg only show touchpad, but this laptop use mouse on windows without problems. convencional mouse
<lewyjh> frying_fish, damnit...i wish i had an easy button to get wireless internet.
<Randakar> bubi: an array?
<shoman> hello all
<Randakar> bubi: no such things as 'arrays' in shell programming ;-)
<frying_fish> lewyjh: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<shoman> I have a question ..if anybody help then It will be really appreciated
<frying_fish> Ritzzo: ok, then you need to find its event location, and make sure you are using that for the mouse in xorg
<Ritzzo> mdetect show psuax intelligmouse
<frying_fish> and set it to imps2
<bubi> Randakar: hmm dont know the english name.. in C it is variable[10]  then you have 10 variables variable[0]  variable[1] ....
<Randakar> bubi: what you just did directed the output to a file
<shoman> ANYBODY
<Randakar> shoman: ask
<shoman> OK thank YOU
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: on xorg.conf i put ImPS/2
<frying_fish> do you have the correct input event
<Ritzzo> device?
<frying_fish> not the correct type, the correct /dev place for it
<frying_fish> probably /dev/mouse or something.
<shoman> actually I have a problem that my monitor is  bit old
<bubi> Randakar: hm i have filtered 10 ips know i want to mount them in a loop, but to do this i need them in an variable...
<Chousuke> ash has arrays
<shoman> and its not showing any other resolution than 640*480
<Chousuke> er
<Chousuke> bash*
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: /dev/mouse dont exist
<anders__> nolimitsoya: running edgy i386
<shoman> when installing ubuntu
<frying_fish> Ritzzo: thats why I said "or something"
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: but /dev7input/mouse0 yes and put but dont work
<frying_fish> you need to find the correct one.
<Ash-Fox> Help, I have arrays!
<shoman> so I want to install through some command ??
<shoman> IS THERE ANY?
<lewyjh> frying_fish, that's a program right?
<Ash-Fox> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<frying_fish> become root and do evtest /dev/input/mouse0 and move the mouse, see if it does anything.
<frying_fish> lewyjh: yeah, for easy network management for wireless.
<lewyjh> where do i find it once i installed it?
<Chousuke> but redirecting to arrays is not possible.
<lewyjh> i just did...
<lewyjh> heh heh
<Chousuke> redirection only works for files.
<frying_fish> lewyjh: re-login to you session
<frying_fish> and see if a little applet shows in the panel
<frying_fish> if not, run nm-applet
<lewyjh> or just do a killall gnome-panel?
<frying_fish> and then close it, log out and log back in
<shoman> Randakar: ?????
<anders__> nolimitsoya: runnning "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" outputs "linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic is already the newest version."
<frying_fish> it might need to bre at the start of a session.
<frying_fish> anders__: the problem isn't that you don't have the headers.
<Ritzzo> frying_fish: evtest?
<frying_fish> tests the event
<frying_fish> or just cat it Ritzzo
<shoman> Randakar: YOU THERE
<frying_fish> should get some garbled stuff coming out to the terminal.
<bubi> shoman: you dont want the graphical installer
<frying_fish> shoman: stop shouting.
<bubi> shoman : right ?
<shoman> yyeah I dont want the GUI installer
<lewyjh> frying_fish, once i do re-log where will it be? ha
<LeanCalPer> join #ubuntu-lat
<frying_fish> in the panel
<bubi> shoman: then take the alternate cd....
<frying_fish> it will be some computer type thing.
<lewyjh> but where? under apps places or system?
<bubi> shoman: or the dvd
<frying_fish> click on it, see if it sees anything for wireless
<Randakar> back
<Chousuke> bubi: if you can save the IPs you qant to mount into a single variable, separated by spaces, you can use "for ip in $variable; do; something; done"
<shoman> lol from where...
<frying_fish> no, an applet in the panel
<playa> How do i mount NTFS partition and access tthem without getting "Permission denied"
<frying_fish> not under amenu.
<shoman> its comes with bootable CD
<frying_fish> directly on the panel itself
<frying_fish> like the clock
<lewyjh> oh, its those two computers...
<lewyjh> that blink.
<frying_fish> maybe
<frying_fish> probably not actually
<Ritzzo> i hate this
<bubi> shoman: hmm you are not trying to install ubuntu ?
<Ritzzo> i understant waht happend
<frying_fish> thats possibly the default one that is has, that isn't the right thing.
<Ritzzo> arf
<FreeNet> hi guys!!! i love Ubuntu!
<lewyjh> oh...good because i already have that thing.
<shoman> I'm trying but I couldnt get through because of resolution
<frying_fish> you want the one that looks similar, but is different
<DARKGuy> Mornin' :)
<frying_fish> get rid of that first one from your panel anyway
<frying_fish> you don't need it with this other one
<bubi> Chousuke, hmm i can save them in a file so it should work with a variable either
<bubi> shoman: then download the ubuntu image from a mirror
<Randakar> shoman: sorry, I'm at work so may stop responding at any time ;-)
<anders__> frying_fish: ok, then what is the problem?
<shoman> I have downloaded as well
<frying_fish> anders__: lsmod | grep nvidia
<shoman> but you are not telling me the command ?
<frying_fish> see if that pulls up the nvidia thing
<Chousuke> bubi: well, you can just read the file line by line or something
<anders__> frying_fish: no output :S
<shoman> if there any
<frying_fish> it would also help if you are in X and running it using the nvidia driver
<Chousuke> bubi: or save to a variable
<Randakar> shoman: the command to do what?
<bubi> shoman: then download the ALTERNATE cd... it has such an installer
<Chousuke> bubi: there are many ways to do that.
<frying_fish> if you don't have the nvidia driver loaded, then thats why its giving you that error.
<shoman> to Install UBUNTU
<bubi> Chousuke:  hmm i try,
<anders__> frying_fish: so strange because i am in gnome now with 1440x900 res or something
<frying_fish> shoman: stop using caps lock, and listen to the sensible advice.
<frying_fish> anders__: you could be using nv
<anders__> frying_fish: and in xorg.conf i have set "nv" for driver
<Randakar> shoman: frying fish is probably right :-)
<shoman> yeah yeah I'm trying ok...so dont shout
<frying_fish> anders__: yeah you have the wrong driver
<anders__> frying_fish: oh i thought nv was correct
<frying_fish> you don't want "nv" you want "nvidia"
<nolimitsoya> anders__, did you run nvidia-glx-config as i asked you? did you restart x?
<bubi> shoman: the normal ubuntu image has only an graphic installer.... the alternate also got an console gui
<frying_fish> thats why the nvidia-glx-config wasn't working.
<anders__> frying_fish: i don't know the difference
<user-land> How can i change permissions so i can write to my new external USB harddisk partition ?
<anders__> nolimitsoya: yes but it failed to start
<Randakar> anders__: I have two entries for 'device' in xorg.conf, one with 'nv' and one with 'nvidia' driver
<FreeNet> guys does ubuntu use "rpm" excutable?
<lewyjh> hey frying_fish, i got that applet...it can't detect any network devices...
<frying_fish> anders__: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the :%s/nv/nvidia/
<frying_fish> and save.
<jrib> FreeNet: no, it uses deb
<Randakar> FreeNet: No, but you can install them anyway using alien or RPM
<frogzoo> !alien | FreeNet
<ubotu> FreeNet: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<frying_fish> lewyjh: right click, select enable wireless
<anders__> frying_fish: will do
<frying_fish> oh, hang on, did you have stuff set in /etc/network/interfaces for the wireless card?
<frying_fish> as if so it may not work
<lewyjh> frying_fish, no option.
<frying_fish> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<frying_fish> have a look at that wiki
<frying_fish> it should help
<frying_fish> anders__: be careful with that vim command, incase it messes up something other things, basically just change nv for nvidia where it is used
<anders__> frying_fish: yes i'm aware
<user-land>  /media/usb1 is owned by root, how can i change its permissions ?
<lewyjh> yeah, thanks frying_fish. seriously, your the only one so far that's acctually helped me at all on this channel haha
<frying_fish> user-land: by being root.....
<playa> Has anyone an idea why sound works, though volume and recording doesn't?
<anders__> frying_fish: should i restart x now and try running  nvidia-glx-config again?
<frying_fish> anders__: yes
<user-land> what command, frying_fish ?
<frying_fish> although, you shouldn't need to
<frying_fish> user-land: to become root? or to change the permissions,
<Randakar> lewyjh: hey, I'm also here to get something fixed, but so far I've only ended up answering questions ;-)
<user-land> to change the permissions, frying_fish.
<frying_fish> user-land: do you want it owned by your user? with its current permissions?
<frying_fish> if so: sudo chown -R USER:GROUP /meda/usb1
<FreeNet> ok thanks... i'll take a look at RPM.. but if let's say when i surf the net and wants to download some program for linux... what kind shd i go for? TarGz? Deb? RPM?
<user-land> i would like every computer i connect it to to be able to write to it.
<frying_fish> user-land: thats dependent on the computer
<frying_fish> not the usb disk
<snail> user-land: read the man page for mount
<Randakar> FreeNet: Go for adding more channels to /etc/apt/sources.list :-)
<anurag_> does any knows any specifc proxie for irc and client
<frying_fish> FreeNet: deb
<Randakar> FreeNet: That way stuff keeps auto-updating when new releases go out
<bubi> Randakar : look query plz.. for a sec if you have time :)
<Randakar> bubi: query?
<user-land> owned by my user, yes, frying_fish.
<FreeNet> ok... good thanks. I am considering install Avast 4 Linux Home Edition onto my ubuntu
<bubi> Randakar: private chat :)
<user-land> snail, i want it to mount automatically
<frying_fish> user-land: that is computer dependent! if you plug it into another computer, the permissions on its system will have to be set
<Randakar> bubi: sorry, haven't seen anything
<Randakar> bubi: too much scrolling I guess :-)
<frying_fish> especially if that user has a different name on that system
<user-land> frying_fish, how can i set the permissions so i can write to it now ?
<frying_fish> but, the command I gave you will set it to the right ones for now
<frying_fish> user-land: I already gave you the command.
<bubi> Randakar: :) it should be a window but, just look at this http://www.tech-recipes.com/bourne_shell_scripting_tips636.html  this is what i want. :)
<raskar> plop
<KenSentMe> Is there a cli tool to convert .ods files (openoffice) to ms Excel's .xls extension?
<Randakar> bubi: ah, I see
<frying_fish> KenSentMe: no
<Randakar> bubi: so far I've never actually needed shell arrays for anything ;-)
<KenSentMe> frying_fish: ok :)
<raskar> go perf #-saint- sur quakenet
<DARKGuy> Yay! new nvidia drivers! :D
<frying_fish> KenSentMe: unfortunately.
<DARKGuy> Bug fix! :D
<Randakar> bubi: but I must admit, if it gets too complicated I revert to perl ;-)
<frying_fish> DARKGuy: in l-r-m? and what release numb ers.
<KenSentMe> frying_fish: do you know of a plugin for opening ods files in Excel?
<DARKGuy> frying_fish: nah, nVIDIA's site, 9631... says they fixed the bug about X crashing with everything
<frying_fish> KenSentMe: nope.
<KenSentMe> frying_fish: ok, ty
<frying_fish> DARKGuy: oh ok, maybe it will end up in some l-r-m with beryl people soon.
<cheesy> how can i get my Audigy2 Remote to work?
<frying_fish> KenSentMe: you have to manually convert.
<DARKGuy> frying_fish: Most probably ;)
<bubi> Randakar: hm it isnt complicated but i dont know the right way ;) coming from C++ everything is different :D i just have a file with 10 IPs each row.. and this ips i want to mount like mount -t smbfs //$ip for example
<frying_fish> DARKGuy: hope so, the 64bit one usually ends up a bit behind though, would be nice to have the non-black windows all the time.
<Randakar> bubi: at any rate, for what you want you should do something like: interfaces = $( `ifconfig | ....` )
<bubi> Randakar: hmm i try :)
<DARKGuy> frying_fish: Aw, I noticed ): then again, they're different architectures to program on :p
<Randakar> bubi: perl would be more C-like for you ;-)
<frying_fish> true, but I mean, once the driver is out, it still is a while before it will be in lupines repos.
<Randakar> bubi: but then you might also consider using CSH (C-Shell)
<frying_fish> DARKGuy: I would do it manually, but I am a bit lazy.
<bubi> Randakar: hmm today shell tomorrow perl :) i promise ;)
<DARKGuy> frying_fish: that's normal :P
<FreeNet> Hi how dow i switch user to root in ubuntu? "su -" is not working
<frying_fish> indeed, I moved to ubuntu to be more lazy (and to have things actually work)
<frying_fish> FreeNet: sudo -s
<Randakar> bubi: no need to promise, just saying perl is very very very powerfull when it comes to this sort of thing
<jrib> !root | FreeNet
<ubotu> FreeNet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<frying_fish> or if you particularily want to use su, then sudo passwd root to set the root password, then just su afterwards
<cheesy> how can i get my audigy2 remote to work?
<bubi> Randakar: hm maybe :) i will try it tomorrow :D i have to learn for school anyway :)
<FreeNet> thanks
<Randakar> frying_fish: I dislike sudo, frankly. I tend to do 10-20 commands as root, then sudo is just inefficient
<DARKGuy> Brb
<frying_fish> Randakar: not really inefficient
<umer> which version of linux is used in ubuntu
<jrib> Randakar: sudo -i   for that
<frying_fish> I do sudo -s if I plan on doing lots of things as root
<frying_fish> or sudo -i then you are just given a root shell, you could even do sudo bash
<frying_fish> then go from there
<Randakar> frying_fish: sudo bash :-)
<frying_fish> same result in the end.
<frying_fish> sudo -s is less characters than sudo bash though
<Randakar> frying_fish: true enough.
<Randakar> umer: the kernel, you mean? Depends on the version of ubuntu. 6.10 uses 2.6.17 AFAIK
<Randakar> frying_fish: "su -" is even less characters :-)
<jrib> alias s='sudo -i' is even less :)
<frying_fish> Randakar: true, but, since root isn't enabled by default.
<toppredator> ok
<FreeNet> lol
<toppredator> I have a question
<Randakar> jrib: haha
<frying_fish> jrib: that has problems if you don't mean to type it though.
<toppredator> how do you use the IBM biometric scan with Ubuntu
<toppredator> ?
<Randakar> frying_fish: yeah, that's why I don't recommend it to people who are just starting ;-)
<Randakar> toppredator: did you just say 'biometric scan' ?
<FreeNet> guys u all heard yum right? the GUI of yum is called yumex... is there a gui for apt?
<Randakar> FreeNet: Synaptic
<jrib> FreeNet: synaptic, adept, add/remove programs
<soundray> FreeNet: several
<toppredator> Yeah radkar
<toppredator> Hangon
<Randakar> jrib: I dislike add/remove programs frankly .. it gives up and points to synaptic too easily
<Randakar> jrib: without even specifying where to _find_ synaptic
<FreeNet> ok thanks.. i just migrate from CentOS.
<Jewbird> Hello users and fans of Ubuntu
<jrib> Randakar: me too, I prefer using aptitude or apt-get
<toppredator> radkar
<toppredator> *randkar
<toppredator> **Randakar
<umer> to downnload adobe reader they were asking the version.targz or .rpm
<toppredator> Its the fingerprint scan
<frying_fish> I personally use aptitude for a lot, except sometimes I will use synaptic for if I am being a bit lazy and want to read about things before installing them.
<jrib> !info acroread | umer
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0.0.ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 22368 kB, installed size 54692 kB (Only available for i386)
<Randakar> toppredator: I guess it's a matter of a hardware driver + installing a PAM module, but I've never heard of such a thing ;-)
<frying_fish> umer: there is acrobat in the apt soruces
<frying_fish> umer: sudo apt-get install acroread
<soundray> !multiverse | umer
<ubotu> umer: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Randakar> frying_fish: I'd make that 'aptitude install acroread'
<toppredator> its the built in IBM T43 thinkpad finger print scan :/
<frying_fish> Randakar: well yeah, sometimes I do that
<soundray> umer: you will need to have multiverse enabled to install acroread via apt-get
<Randakar> frying_fish: apt-get is nice, but it doesn't mark dependencies as automatically installed (which is logical because it doesn't know about that)
<frying_fish> it depends what my fingers are thinking at that time.
<frying_fish> Randakar: true.
<frying_fish> I try to use aptitude when I remember
<slicky> what the big difference between ubuntu intel x86 and AMD64?
<Randakar> frying_fish: I recently did a cleanup where every installed package was marked as automatically installed, unless I decided it wasn't ;-)
<frying_fish> Randakar: :)
<Randakar> frying_fish: that got rid of a _lot_ of lib*-dev packages
<soundray> slicky: amd64 uses the 64bit capability of Athlon64, Opteron and Core Duo CPUs.
<frying_fish> slicky: what? rephrase that into a sensible question.
<frying_fish> Randakar: I suppose I should go through at some point and get rid of all the stuff I don't need.
<thepianoguy> how do I join #python?
<slicky> soundray, okey, so all the 32 bit applications work aswell on the amd64 version?
<jrib> thepianoguy: /join #python
<thepianoguy> it says You need to be identified to join that channel
<jrib> !register | thepianoguy
<ubotu> thepianoguy: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<thepianoguy> thanks! :)
<soundray> slicky: yes, if you install the appropriate 32bit libraries.
<soundray> slicky: but normally you'll be happier with a i386 install
<thepianoguy> hm.. it doesn't work
<thepianoguy> !register command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register command - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slicky> soundray, okey.. ill go for the i386 then ;D
<soundray> slicky: amd64 is good for heavy computation, e.g. video recoding.
<Rainarrow> Hi there
<frying_fish> slicky: if you have the libraries, or there are most likely 64bit variants, what particular 32bit app are you after\?
<Rainarrow> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a Thinkpad?
<frying_fish> on my 64bit desktop I only have 32 firefox, wine and acroread (through some hacking of the start up script)
<soundray> Rainarrow: is that a survey or a support request?
<FreeNet> ubuntu don't support FreeNX?
<sysdoc> lol
<Randakar> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<w3ccv> are there any good lighweight firewalols for Edgy?
<Rainarrow> soundray, it's a support request, thanks
<slicky> ow well .. ill go by the 32 bit version
<frying_fish> soundray: thats bull, you will be just as happy with 64bit, and tbh, if you have the capabilities for it you should use it.
<Randakar> !thinkpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinkpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Rainarrow: why don't you ask a support question, then.
<frying_fish> slicky: what specifically do you need from 32bit?
<Rainarrow> soundray, it's a easyone, everytime I startup my T40 my wireless is powered up
<Randakar> I like answer bots :-)
<Rainarrow> soundray, even I deactivate it or leave it unconfigured
<frying_fish> as firefox 32bit is easy enough, wine is easy enough and acroread is just about easy enough (and there are plenty of other pdf viewers, i.e. evince)
<slicky> frying_fish, well ..like the most things.. wine.. amsn n stuff
<Rainarrow> soundray, I have to press Fn+F5 to turn it off everytime I startup
<frying_fish> amsn is 64bit capable
<frying_fish> you can install 32bit wine on 64bit linux
<Randakar> Rainarrow: Normally the kernel will auto-load modules for every device you have
<frying_fish> there is even a thread on how to do it.
<slicky> but is the 64bit faster and more stable then the 32bit?
<lewyjh> i looked through the wiki...i just don't think mmy laptop will ever have wirelss with ubuntu...
<Rainarrow> Hi Randakar, thanks for your attention
<soundray> Rainarrow: I would try blacklisting the module for the interface
<soundray> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<frying_fish> slicky: just as stable, but its a better use of your processors abilities
<thepianoguy> ok, found it
<slicky> frying_fish,  okey.. like in games?
<Rainarrow> soundray, I could see a "ipw2100" in the output of lsmod
<Randakar> Rainarrow: that may not be what you want since it permanently disables automatically loading the module
<soundray> Rainarrow: prime candidate
<frying_fish> slicky: what games are you thinking of here, most are windows based and thus won't work anyway (wine still doesn't play 95% of games)
<slicky> frying_fish, like nexuiz :$
<frying_fish> and if a game is coded in 32bit then it doesn't matter anyway, if like Half life 2 there is a 64bit version, that is going to be a better use of resources.
<lewyjh> frying_fish is there a way to check if my network card is running alright with konsol or something?
<Rainarrow> Can I let the system initialize the wireless as a poweredoff state?
<soundray> Randakar: I think that *is* what Rainarrow wants. He can always 'modprobe ipw2100' when (s)he needs it.
<Rainarrow> OK, I'll test
<Randakar> soundray: yeah, just wondering, never heard of this blacklist before ;-)
<slicky> frying_fish, okey, ill try the 64 bit version then.. is there much documentation on it as well?
<Randakar> sounds useful
<frying_fish> lewyjh: iwconfig
<frying_fish> man iwconfig
<Rainarrow> The ideal solution for me would be to let my system poweroff the wireless when it loads the module
<Rainarrow> so when I need it I just need a Fn+F5
<frying_fish> documentation on what? 64bit ? same as 32bit.....
<Rainarrow> soundray, it's a he, hoho
<frying_fish> its not a totally different system
<Rainarrow> Is this possible?
<frying_fish> just things have been compiled 64bit.
<soundray> Rainarrow: that would be a driver feature. You'd have to read the docs and possibly the driver sources to work out whether an approach like that is supported.
<slicky> frying_fish,  okey.. so.. if i download a source can i compile it to 64bit ?
<lewyjh> frying_fish, is this good or bad? eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"wireless"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<lewyjh>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<lewyjh>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<lewyjh>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<lewyjh>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<lewyjh>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<soundray> lewyjh: this is BAD
<Rainarrow> OK soundray, I see
<soundray> lewyjh: you're not meant to paste stuff in here.
<Randakar> Rainarrow: It's always possible, just not neccesarily easy for a non-programmer ;-)
<frying_fish> slicky: yes.
<frying_fish> lewjthats working.
<Rainarrow> soundray, Randakar, thanks
<frying_fish> i.e. you have wireless capability with your card, just your not connected to anything.
<lewyjh> frying_fish even though the managed access point is invalid?
<Rainarrow> Randakar, well, unfortunely I have litttle programming experience, :(
<soundray> Rainarrow: you could check whether FnF5 generates a system event, and make it load the module if it does.
<Gumby> lewyjh: sometimes that card works with ubuntu native drivers and other times it needs ndiswrapper to work
<frying_fish> you don't appear to be connected to anything, do iwlist eth1 scan produce any results?
<slicky> frying_fish, thats great, is it made automatically with make or do i have to do it some other way?
<lewyjh> gumby i already added ndiswrapper in the boot file thing, i edited it with konsol.
<frying_fish> go read up on it. I can't give you all the details on it. I'm not here to explain exactly how 64bit and 32bit systems work.
<Rainarrow> soundray, sounds it possible to do that with a script
<Gumby> lewyjh: great.  do as frying_fish suggests
<Toma-> anyone use dosbox? is there a way to make it run faster/better other than upping the cycles?
<Rainarrow> I'll google around a little, so thanks for all your help
<Rainarrow> :P
<frying_fish> time to go, I have a dragonforce gig to be at.
<slicky> frying_fish, aiit.. thanks
<lewyjh> nice.
<soundray> Rainarrow: Google is probably useful, and check out Tuxmobil as well
<vittorio> hi, i would like to copy data to a nonblocking device. is there a unix command that can handle nonblocking device? (cp cant it seems)
<Randakar> Toma-: Yeah, I used it. Not sure about speeding it up though, it's more or less an emulator for old DOS hardware (and DOS, of course :-) )
<lewyjh> so i have this light on my Hp laptop, that used to light up when my wireless card was activated...should that still light up when my card is activated in unbuntu?
<blaa> nolimitsoya: hi
<Rainarrow> oh, there is another thingy
<Gumby> lewyjh: you'll have to press the button, sometimes for a few seconds until it lights up
<nolimitsoya> blaa :)
<Toma-> Randakar: yeh, im trying to run dungeon keeper on it, but its slow as hell :<
<soundray> vittorio: you mean a character device? Try cat file >/dev/something
<Randakar> Toma-: hehe, yes it does that
<Rainarrow> How to disable write cache on usb storage devices?
<Gumby> lewyjh: I have an HP/compaq as well and its probably quite similar in how it functions
<Toma-> Randakar: do you think carmageddon would work better? :)
<lewyjh> gumby: i just thought of it...haha but when i press it nothing happens...:-(
<Rainarrow> So I don't have to unmount before unplugging usb disks
<Toma-> Randakar: would vmware or qemu work better you think?
<Rainarrow> Sometimes that can be bothering
<Randakar> Toma-: doubt it. I play pretty old (OLD) games on it, and they run, but not fast ;-)
<Gumby> lewyjh: you may have to press it a few times or even hold it for a second or two
<blaa> nolimitsoya: ok you are here :)
<soundray> Rainarrow: you have to use the sync option to mount
<vittorio> soundray, i mean nonblocking. the device returns (with error) when its not ready (like buffer is full)
<Randakar> Rainarrow: they just added a feature for that to the 2.6.19 kernel
<Randakar> Rainarrow: unfortunately that kernel has not landed in 6.10
<Rainarrow> soundray, so it's also possible to add that option into the fstab?
<lewyjh> gumby, would that be why my network card isn't working? or at least a sign of why its not working?
<soundray> Rainarrow: yes
<Rainarrow> Randakar, so I would have to compile a kernel if I want that feature?
<Gumby> lewyjh: yes indeed.  the light probably needs to be on which I believe means that the radio is functional
<soundray> Rainarrow: I think it will still complain...
<Vlet> Last night I installed Dapper on my laptop which has an Nvidia GF4, let all the updates run, then upgraded to Edgy, and when I restarted, X was broke. Is this a common issue with a boilerplate fix?
<Randakar> http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges
<Gumby> lewyjh: what is the output of ndiswrapper -l
<Randakar> a "-o flush" mount option aimed at FAT-based hotpluggable media devices (mp3)
<lewyjh> gumby, any idea why it won't light up? and how do i find out the output?
<logankoester> Anyone know how to sync the system clock from the command line?
<soundray> Vlet: I don't think so, but you could try the binary driver from NVidia:
<soundray> !nvidia | Vlet
<ubotu> Vlet: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gumby> and also dmesg |grep ndiswrapper  <--  paste this to a pastebin  http://rafb.net/paste
<Rainarrow> soundray, I googled a little, seems if you mount a flashdisk w/sync option, it will become extreme slow
<Rainarrow> is that true with Ubuntu?
<Rainarrow> I am using dapper
<Vlet> Thanks soundray
<soundray> Rainarrow: I haven't tried
<Randakar> Vlet: Is X broke, or is there some other problem? What output is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<nolimitsoya> blaa, did you want something?
<soundray> Rainarrow: but it's plausible
<soundray> logankoester: /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate
<Randakar> Vlet: and don't paste that in here, just look at it to see if there are any error messages
<logankoester> soundray: thanks :)
<Randakar> logankoester: run 'ntpdate'
<lewyjh> gumby...how does this work?
<Rainarrow> Well
<blaa> nolimitsoya: I want to know how to use jbod.
<Vlet> Randakar: the lappie is at home at the moment... I'm sure I could eventually diagnose the problem.. I just thought I'd see if it was a common enough problem to have a common answer... as it was :)
<nolimitsoya> !lvm | blaa
<ubotu> blaa: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<nolimitsoya> :)
<logankoester> hmm, it didn't change the date - maybe I'm using the wrong timezone? How can I set that?
<Randakar> Vlet: ah, ok
<Toma-> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<soundray> logankoester: sudo tzconfig
<Rainarrow> soundray, so I wonder how Windows treats usb flashdisks? Windows doesn't seem to have this problem
<blaa> nolimitsoya: ok
<logankoester> soundray: awesome, thanks again
<lewyjh> paste "and also dmesg |grep ndiswrapper" into that website?
<Gumby> goto the page choose plain text as the language, input your name and a description, paste the output, click paste, the page will refresh and then you paste the new URL to the channel
<Rainarrow> soundray, writing is fast and I could unplug w/o umounting
<nolimitsoya> blaa, are you sure you want to? raid0 would offer only benefits over jbod, uless you want to expand later, and have a backup
<soundray> Rainarrow: it does -- Windows just uses filesystem caches less aggressively, I think
<Randakar> Rainarrow: Windows probably handles disk caching in a completely different manner
<logankoester> soundray: My timezone is correct, but the clock is still wrong - any idea why?
<lewyjh> any description?
<Gumby> lewyjh: no, dmesg |grep ndiswrapper is the command, you type that into a console on your desktop and then you paste the output to the pastebin
<Rainarrow> logankoester, just set your clock again
<logankoester> maybe it didn't have any servers configured to sync to or something?
<soundray> logankoester: check what ntp servers you have configured (in /etc/default/ntpdate) and see if you can ping it/them.
<logankoester> ahh, forgot to run ntupdate with sudo. Got it now :)
<lordmetroid_> how do I search text file for a word?
<blaa> nolimitsoya: really ? I don't know becuase this my first time to install ubuntu on two harddisks
<lordmetroid_> *text files
<soundray> logankoester: the if-up script runs here without sudo
<Randakar> logankoester: it's ntpdate, not 'ntpupdate'
<lewyjh> gumby, when i type that into konsol...nothing happens.
<Gumby> lordmetroid_: use grep in a console.... ie:  grep what_you_want_to_find filename.txt
<logankoester> I mean that ;)
<amortvigil> hey i tryed to install samab but it gives errors and i cant remove it :O
<nolimitsoya> blaa, this isnt ubuntu specific. that why i told you to read up on raid techniques. they all offer different advantages, and disadvantages at that :)
<Gumby> lewyjh: then it seems like you dont have ndiswrapper working :)
<mordof> hey all.. i was wondering if i could get a link for a walkthrough or somethin, or even a bit of help to get this "screen" thing working? i've heard about it.. being able to attatch and detatch, but i don't know where to start
<lordmetroid_> Gumby: thank you
<soundray> lordmetroid_: with grep
<lewyjh> gumby: NICE!!!
<jrib> !screen | mordof
<ubotu> mordof: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<amortvigil> the error it gives is E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<soundray> oops, late
<Gumby> lewyjh: what is the output of lsmod |grep ndis
<lewyjh> gumby: i was being sarcastic...so should i do a apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<nolimitsoya> blaa, raid is not somthing that you set up in a heartbeat. it requires some planning, and thinking. otherwise youll just end up redoing it
<Randakar> amortvigil: that's not very informative
<nolimitsoya> blaa, when youve decided what raid level you want perhaps this will help you set it up: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LVMOnRaid
<jrib> mordof: try just running 'screen', ctrl-a d  will detach.  'screen -r' will reattach.  That is the basics.  You should read those links and 'man screen' possibly for more stuff
<soundray> amortvigil: run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and paste the errors on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , then give us the URL
<mordof> jrib: ty
<Randakar> amortvigil: most likely some other component depends on samba, and dpkg won't remove samba unless you also remove that component
<lewyjh> gumby, aboslutly nothing...oh boy.
<blaa> nolimitsoya: thanks :D
<Rainarrow> Oh, and what is the Enterprise Volume Manager thingy?
<Gumby> lewyjh: ok, how about this...  dpkg -l ndisw*
<FreeNet> hi guys may i know how do we protect ubuntu from virus? how does the virus spread? usually in what form(*example .exe in window)?
<mordof> jrib: alright somehow i managed to lose my terminal but keep my screen attatched, lol
<FreeNet> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Randakar> FreeNet: You don't, and it doesn't.
<soundray> FreeNet: there are no Linux viruses in the wild.
<jrib> mordof: eh?  what did you do?
<Gumby> freebse3: linux doesnt really have the need for virus protection
<lewyjh> gumby, i got something now.
<mordof> jrib: so now i can't get it back :P (i typed screen and then tried to detatch and reattatch)
<mordof> but i must've did it wrong
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
(Yul/#ubuntu) hello
(Yul/#ubuntu) What is GPG Error?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Polysics/#ubuntu) wheels3572, apt-get update
(Randakar/#ubuntu) svip: A simple google query helps
(lewyjh/#ubuntu) gumby, oh boy, this could get complicated...
<Cid> hello everyone
(soundray/#ubuntu) amortvigil: what happens when you 'sudo kill -9 10427'?
(Randakar/#ubuntu) http://www.google.com/search?q=bdf+fonts+on+linux
(wheels3572/#ubuntu) Polysics, ok ty Im thinking that will stop my software updates issue Im having
(FreeNet/#ubuntu) Dan Brown's Digital Fortress, the powerful decryption machine. Is it true?
(blaa/#ubuntu) nolimitsoya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileServerOnLVMOnRAID1#head-c0f891d8f8a3f08d3031b2ce2fb376b481060777
(Randakar/#ubuntu) svip: login, logout should work
<nolimitsoya> blaa, what about it?
<blaa> nolimitsoya: ok this is my answer  thanks lot
<blaa> nolimitsoya: helpful for me so much
<Cid> hey, I'm having the problem that some tray icons (like Kopete or Azureus) are hardly shown in the gnome-panel (only a 1 pixel wide stripe). Anyone heard of that problem before?
<amortvigil> soundray nothing happens
<Gumby> lewyjh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy  follow this guide
<ubuntu> sw
<Gumby> lewyjh: asuming you use edgy of course :)
<soundray> amortvigil: now try 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart' again
<nolimitsoya> blaa, if you use raid level 1, youll only be able to access 50% of your storage space :)
<wheels3572> Ok where the location of the update files so I can go and edit out an entry
<nolimitsoya> blaa, the other half will be used for redundancy
<FreeNet> lol got so excited over virus... I finally found myself something that can keep me busy for next few years
<Gumby> nolimitsoya: but if redundancy is important for you then its well worth the loss
<Polysics> back :-) this chatzilla thing is nifty
<wheels3572> wb Polysics
<blaa> nolimitsoya: ok I will use raid 0
<amortvigil> soudnray it works!
<Randakar> FreeNet: Digital fortress is fiction. So is it true? well, it's fiction ..
<nolimitsoya> blaa, if you want redundancy, id suggest raid level5 unless thatll give you performance problems
<Cid> exit
<soundray> amortvigil: it's still marked for removal now.
<Polysics> what is Digital Fortress? sounds interesting if it's a book/movie
<nolimitsoya> Gumby, i think level 5 would be more apropirate (and cheaper) in most cases
<sir-k-> which version of libgpod do I need to use with amarok 1.4.4 provided by kubuntu?
<wheels3572> Polysics, is the list located so I can go and update it and remove an entry please?
<wheels3572> and ty
<blaa> nolimitsoya: no I just want to merge two harddisks
<FreeNet> putting 5000 Processors together and run decryption... I don't think it's impossible.
<soundray> amortvigil: probably best to finish off the job by doing the purge again, and then reinstall, or not, as you prefer.
<Randakar> Polysics: Possibly a terribly misguided one though ;-)
<Gumby> nolimitsoya: well, I didnt hear the whole conversation... but I dont see hwo raid 5 would be cheaper
<nolimitsoya> Gumby, you "loose" less space
<Polysics> wheels3572: i would be glad to help, but i don't know enough about debian to avoid breaking your installation :-)
<FreeNet> Human can go to the moon... what else can't happen on earth?
<Randakar> FreeNet: 5000 processors is nothing. For some algorithms and some keys the current known shortest time to break it requires several million years and all the molecules in the universe to be one big processor
<FreeNet> maybe Death..
<Polysics> Randakar: then is it a book? fiction or essay?
<soundray> FreeNet: this is a support channel. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic for any non-support related conversations.
<Randakar> FreeNet: No idea, FreeNet was mentioning it
<FreeNet> lol sorry
<Polysics> can you tell i'm out of books to read? .-)
<soundray> amortvigil: am I making sense?
<Randakar> FreeNet: However, quantum computing promises computers that can break the current state of the art encryption - but it's still just a promise, and there are known mathematical constructs that cannot be broken that way.
<Polysics> ok, back *hopefully* on linux
<boink> this channel is for support ...
<boink> heh, ubuntu needs massive amounts of support!
<Randakar> boink: good point :-)
* boink wants his realplay to work, dammit!
* Randakar wants his kernel bug fixed dammit ;-)
<amortvigil> soundray no because the removal gives still the error:P
* Randakar also wants his grub bug fixed dammit
* Randakar runs feisty, can you tell?
<soundray> amortvigil: did you sudo it?
<boink> feisty? oooh, that must be painful
<wheels3572> Can ANYONE tell me where I can go to edit the repo list please?
<Randakar> boink: Not really, upgrade worked fine
<soundray> Randakar: please join #ubuntu+1 to discuss feisty problems
<Gumby> wheels3572: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Randakar> boink: No real trouble until I rebooted it (auch)
<wheels3572> ty Gumby
<Randakar> soundray: I tried, kinda quiet in there. No answer even ;-)
<wheels3572> Gumby, what's the processname for the software Updates do you know.  I need to kill it
<amortvigil> soundray yes i did
<wheels3572> it wont stop running
<Randakar> boink: I worked around the biggest issue though, now I just want the loose ends fixed :-)
<soundray> Randakar: check back in five hours, that's usually a busier time
<Randakar> soundray: Hm, I should be home by then ;-)
<fwtest> hello, if i want to run lamp and ssh, is it a bad idea to use that box as a firewall too?
<Gumby> wheels3572: in a console run ps aux and have a look
<RedKrieg|Work> does anyone have the tarball for the flash 9 beta that they can email me?  I can't download it from adobe's site (error 500)
<wheels3572> ok ty
<soundray> amortvigil: okay, we need a more structured approach.
<Gumby> wheels3572: its generally not advised to kill an update process though
<Randakar> fwtest: That's what I do. Not neccesarily the best of ideas, but it works.
<wheels3572> well it's done the update
<wheels3572> and everything
<wheels3572> when it refreshes
<wheels3572> it's just spinning
<FreeNet> ok i am having trouble installing freenx... pls view http://pastecode.net/?action=viewpost&tag=1153 . it's an error msg from synaptic
<fwtest> Randakar, what could be a problem if i do this on same box?
<wheels3572> wont move
<Randakar> fwtest: well, if somebody hacks your webserver, they can listen in on your desktop internet traffic
<FreeNet> can dapper's package be installed on edgy?
<Randakar> fwtest: for instance. And since they control your firewall, they might turn the firewall off causing you no end of grief
<wheels3572> gonna have to reboot grrrrrrrrrrr it wont kill synap either
<Randakar> fwtest: but then I've never had that kind of problem
<soundray> amortvigil: what do you want to do with samba in the end? Do you want it installed or purged?
<amortvigil> installed
<Gumby> wheels3572: try kill -13 PID#
<fwtest> Randakar, but if the firewall is also hacked, then the traffic can also be listended
<Randakar> FreeNet: Possibly, but it's not recommended and it might not work.
<sod75> FreeNet: some simple package will probably work, but more complex stuff will quickly end up in dependency hell
<BadLoop> hi
<wheels3572> Gumby, operation not permitted
<soundray> amortvigil: I suggest you run 'sudo apt-get install samba' now and reboot.
<wheels3572> do I need Sudo?
<Gumby> wheels3572: oops,. yes sudo
<wheels3572> thought so ty
<Randakar> fwtest: if you have a dedicated firewall chances of people hacking it are just lower than when you put a webserver on it. An order of magnitude lower if you secure it properly
<BadLoop> im sorry im asking this question, but my inet connection doesnt allow me to browse te web at the moment .. i wanted to add dns to /etc/resolv.conf but theres only a weird directory .. can you tell me which file im looking for please ?
<amortvigil> i have got it working ^^
<amortvigil> thanx all
<Gumby> BadLoop: /etc/reslolv.conf should be a file not a directory
<Randakar> BadLoop: resolv.conf is the file you're looking for
<wheels3572> killed the wrong process oh well lol wont hurt it
<wheels3572> ty Gumby
<wheels3572> got it
<Gumby> wheels3572: excellent
<fwtest> Randakar, if i have a firewall which protects a webserver behind it, it is also still possible for someone to hack the webserver?
<Randakar> fwtest: Yes.
<BadLoop> Gumby, i see theres resolvconf/
<w3ccv> are there any good lighweight firewalols for Edgy?
<Gumby> BadLoop: what is the output of ls -l /etc/resolv*
<Randakar> fwtest: depends on what you run on the webserver, but the biggest hole would be something like PHPBB running on apache
<fwtest> Randakar, so it is just the same using firewall or not?
<Randakar> fwtest: the difference is that once somebody hacks your webserver the impact of that is lessened because they won't immediately also control your firewall ;-)
<jrib> !firewall | w3ccv
<ubotu> w3ccv: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Randakar> fwtest: partitioning stuff off like that is a core principle of good security
<fwtest> Randakar, anyway, do you think a firewall is there to protect servers or lan inside?
<BadLoop> Gumby, i probably got it .. seems i have some problems with new ip from my provider ... thanks.
<Randakar> fwtest: both.
<tristan_> just dropped by to tell you guys that ubuntu rocks :)
<Randakar> tristan_: preaching to the choir here :-)
<tristan_> haha, gnome rocks with ubuntu !
<soundray> tristan_: I fully agree with you
<fwtest> Randakar, but how can a firewall protect servers since people can connect directly to it?
<Randakar> fwtest: a firewall protects the server if it exposes more services than just port 80 HTTP.
<FreeNet> i see.. ok i'll take a look again.
<macluvjay> using 6.10 server edition, how can I kill X so that I can start a window nanager from a console?
<wheels3572> Gumby, Where is the sources.list again under /etc what?
<soundray> macluvjay: if you have gdm installed, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<LjL> wheels3572: /etc/apt
<Randakar> fwtest: furthermore it gives you a tool to take control back if something happens. If the server = the firewall you can't shut it down remotely (no control) but if the firewall is seperate you can just cut all links to it if it is compromised
<nolimitsoya> macluvjay, ctrl+alt+bckspace
<wheels3572> ty LjL
<Gumby> wheels3572: /etc/apt/
<macluvjay> I don't have a login manager installed yet
<soundray> macluvjay: listen to nolimitsoya then
<Randakar> fwtest: however all that is pretty much theoretical, if you think it's more convenient to put both on the same box .. *shrug*. It's what I did ;-)
<soundray> macluvjay: alternatively, switch to console with 'Ctrl-Alt-F1', log in and run 'sudo killall X'
<timo90> Hey my ubuntu sems to take forever at the boot
<Randakar> macluvjay: if you want to be thorough, 'sudo aptitude install slay; slay <user>' works too ;-)
<timo90> slash and its really slow
<fwtest> Randakar, i would love to do it, since i just want to do it privately and i dont have many boxes, but 1 more question, wont it slower my box if i use the firewall on a same box? if a DOS attack coming, then i am dead
<timo90> i have barl installed but its working ok
<soundray> timo90: do you know at what stage it spends its time?
<Ramsie> I am a linux newbie, I just installed ubuntu yesterday, and with some liberal doses of help from a friend, got nvidia drivers installed, saw the nvidia logo, and then was successful in running things like Enlightenment and xmms with Milkdrop, so it seemed to be working.   Today, it's telling me the nvidia GPU is no longer recognized, so I went in the xorg.conf file like I was told to...
<Randakar> fwtest: frankly DOS attacks are not easy to protect against; Unless you're a big company with resources or are using a hosting provider with cluefull admins don't expect you can defend against that at all
<Ramsie> now, why is the nvidia driver not working, and how do I make it work again?
<Randakar> Ramsie: did you update anything in the meanwhile?
<soundray> Ramsie: can you find a line that says either 'Driver "nv"' or 'Driver "nvidia"'?
<Ramsie> I was told to... and changed the "nvidia" entry to just "nv", at which point I got the KDE desktop to come back up.
<wheels3572> god Gumby how do I exit vim
<Ramsie> I did that
<tabman> this website http://voicecafe.optecs.net/alquranchat/voice.asp is suppose to install a plugin, it works on Windows but no here on Ubuntu, probably some firefox extension missing
<wheels3572> i need to close vim without savin
<Randakar> wheels3572:  :q!
<fwtest> Randakar, i see, i just wonder if iptables will use up some ram dropping malicious packets
<Gumby> wheels3572: :q!
<scythe128> anyone know which rc script I will need to modify in order to run something at startup after gnome or kde has loaded?
<Gumby> wheels3572: if you want something much easier to learn try nano :)
<Randakar> fwtest: possibly yes, but the kernel tries hard to defend against that
<soundray> scythe128: none. Go through System-Preferences-Session
<dreamer> hmm, I can't connect with vnc to my desktop, when I'm sure I have vnc enabled, where can I check this and how do I enable vnc-access over ssh ?
<Ramsie> any suggestions?
<Randakar> scythe128: there's a menu entry in the gnome menu for that
<Randakar> scythe128: look under 'sessions'
<fwtest> Randakar, thanks for your time, i know what to do now
<Ramsie> I didn't change the "nv" until after the GPU was no longer being recognized, I had to do it from the command line
<scythe128> soundray, I am in kde most of the time.  I want it to run no matter what wm I am using
<Gumby> dreamer: the server running vnc server probably isnt using vnc over ssh.
<Randakar> fwtest: You're welcome :-)
<Gumby> dreamer: from the client box try and telnet to the server box on port 5900
<soundray> scythe128: I'm sure KDE has a similar mechanism for running programs at login
<dreamer> Gumby: I just meant that I can access the pc over ssh, but I can't connect with VNCviewer
<kr0n1x> exit
<Gumby> dreamer: ie:  telnet 192.168.1.100 5900
<Skrot-> scythe128: Put stuff in .kde/Autostart to have it autostart on login
<Gumby> if you get a RFB connectiong then vnc is running
<Gumby> if you dont then its either blocked or not running
<Skrot-> ~/.kde/Autostart
<wheels3572> Yeah im not getting no where im just screwing up my sources.list even more GRRRRRRRR
<dreamer> Gumby: can I do this in pyttu also (/me on a windows machine atm)
<dreamer> putty*
<Gumby> dreamer: you can do it from a windows console also
<ismail> hi all
<Randakar> wheels3572: when in doubt, log in on a different console and just 'killall -9 vi' ;-)
<dreamer> Gumby: nothing really happens ...
<wheels3572> ty Randakar
<Gumby> dreamer: define "nothing"
<ismail> how do i install .bin in ubuntu
<Randakar> wheels3572: vi can be very frustrating to the uninitiated
<dreamer> er ..
<soundray> ismail: you don't, if you can somehow avoid it.
<soundray> ismail: what do you want to install?
<dreamer> Gumby: I think the connection refused
<ismail> google earth
<Randakar> well, I'm off. Good luck all
<dreamer> I've tried it with putty, and over ssh from this machine
<Gumby> ismail: chmod +x filename.bin and then ./filename.bin (unless you need to install it with root privs then sudo ./filename.bin)
<wheels3572> it is and I just opened up the file again
<Gumby> dreamer: ok, then either a firewall is blocking it or vnc isnt running
<soundray> ismail: before you follow Gumby, let me check something...
<Gumby> dreamer: how did you start the vnc server?
<dreamer> ok, how can I start/enable nvc ?
<ismail> oki
<ismail> go ahead
<dreamer> Gumby: I think I enabled vnc access a while ago on my desktop, from the menu, but .. that was in gnome, I have kde running atm, so could it be it isn't enabled in kde yet ?
<ismail> i was ablw to install it in suse.. just by running it in the consol
<ismail> why cant i in ubuntu
<soundray> ismail: googleearth has been packaged for ubuntu by PLF. Check http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy-plf/non-free/
<Enron> heelo
<Enron> hello
<Gumby> dreamer: what is the output of netstat -tpan |grep 5900
<soundray> ismail: do you know how to modify your sources.list?
<dreamer> Gumby: if I do that with ssh on the machine itself ?
<ismail> nop
<Gumby> dreamer: yep
<ismail> im new in linux
<Enron> how can i change the country on ubuntu?
<ismail> self learning
<Enron> i have a problem during apt updating
<dreamer> Gumby: says nothing
<Enron> i think it's because country setting
<Gumby> dreamer: ok, then vnc isnt running
<soundray> ismail: run 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and add the two typescript lines from the top of that page.
<dreamer> ok, can I activate vnc over ssh ?
<morphex_> hi is here anybody using valknut?
<soundray> ismail: then save the file and run 'sudo apt-get update', checking for any errors.
<kmaynard> you need to do a little vnc homework...
<dreamer> morphex_: I've tried valknut and thought it sucks !
<JasoNWalruS> hello
<dreamer> morphex_: I use DCPP now and it's way better
<slavik> where can I get help enabling perl support within apache? (so that it executes the script)
<Gumby> dreamer: you might be able to...  you can try doing DISPLAY=:0 vino-server
<JasoNWalruS> i softmodded my xbox last night and need some help
<morphex_> yes? I don't know how can i configure it
<soundray> ismail: if that has worked, you can then 'sudo apt-get install googleearth'
<Gumby> dreamer: DISPLAY=:0 vino-server & might be better
<dreamer> DISPLAY=:0 vino-server &
<dreamer> [1]  9535
<dreamer> -bash: vino-server: command not found
<soundray> JasoNWalruS: are you running ubuntu on it?
<JasoNWalruS> hahah no
<Gumby> dreamer: hrm, you must have some other vnc server installed then.  of course I have no idea what that might be
<JasoNWalruS> i have unleashx
<FreeNet> linux system do not need any defragments?
<Gumby> FreeNet: correct
<dreamer> I have dapper .. I'll search what vnc-server is standard on dapper ..
<dreamer> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<soundray> JasoNWalruS: I don't think you've come to the best place for help, then
<JasoNWalruS> i know
<dreamer> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<JasoNWalruS> what channels would help me
<FreeNet> Well really save alot when using linux... all software firm can go bankrupt if dependency for windows grow less.
<ismail> soundray: it doesnt work its not supported
<soundray> ismail: are you on amd64?
<ismail> nop intel p4 3.2
<ismail> im downloading the deb file now.
<ismail> one more question
<ismail> how about the .sh file
<ismail> im trying to install limewire
<Gumby> ismail: install frostwire
<ismail> and the linux package  uses runlimewire.sh
<JasoNWalruS> what channels would help me with my mods?
<ismail> frostwire
<anders__> ok i got enemy territory to work now :-) but i get no sound... i have an onboarde ac97 soundcard and sound works normally in gnome. ubuntu 6.10 i386.
<Gumby> ismail: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<nolimitsoya> JasoNWalruS, mods?
<JasoNWalruS> yeah
<JasoNWalruS> xbox
<Gumby> frostwire has a prebuild deb for ubuntu
<dbr> Does Ubuntu automatically reboot after kernel updates (if the computer is inactive)?
<Gumby> dbr: no, it waits for you to reboot it manually
<dbr> Odd, any idea why a box would reboot itself every ~30 days then..?
<Gumby> has something against the change of months?
<none> how do i get and install bitchx?
<dbr> sudo apt-get install bitchx #?
<LjL> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1507 kB, installed size 6516 kB
<LjL> Ubotu, tell none about software | none, see the private message from Ubotu
<pucko-> anyone know if ubuntu netinstall supports pcmcia-cards?
<slavik> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<x-r00t-x> LjL, can you tell me where do i get sound driver for intel 945gnt ?
<x-r00t-x> !945gnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 945gnt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-r00t-x> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<x-r00t-x> i just asked for help to the bot . i wasnt playing
<LjL> x-r00t-x: do it in a private query
<LjL>  /query ubotu
<x-r00t-x> ok
<Z3dzDead> hi, everyone. I am having trouble logging into ubuntu with fluxbox- i don't know what i am doing wrong. I have followed the online-guides and created the correct .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/. But when  I log in, i get a message on /usr/bin/startfluxbox-line 27 - an access denied error.
<Z3dzDead> is this a fluxbox issue?
<Z3dzDead> i don't know why- but the permissions are set to my user
<jrib> Z3dzDead: why not use the ubuntu fulxbox package?  It sets that up for you
<Z3dzDead> oh? well, i must've been mistaken than- i am using the .deb package from the repo.
<slavik> how do I get perl support working with apache2? (what packages do I need?)
<jrib> Z3dzDead: you shouldn't have had to create the .desktop.  Pastebin 'cat /usr/bin/startfluxbox && apt-cache policy fluxbox && dpkg -S /usr/bin/startfluxbox' please
<jrib> I could be wrong, I haven't used it on edgy
<nolimitsoya> could anyone recommend a multinetwork filesharing client that integrates nicely with ubuntu?
<BadLoop> seems im going to argue with my provider and then sue him
<Z3dzDead> jrib: ok, just let me run back to my room and get it. thanks.
<piggyg1> Has anyone gotten Ubuntu to work on Virtual PC 2004?
<base> hi i have a question smartmontools on ubuntu 5.10 live cd cant read any SMART devices
<x-r00t-x> can anyone tell me. why my ubuntu giving bad sound quality since today
<jrib> Z3dzDead: what did you mean by permissions are set to your user by the way?  On what file?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: i'd look at gift (gtk2 frontend is giftoxic) and mldonkey (gtk2 frontend is mldonkey-gui)
<morphex_> hi when i can find DCPP to download?
<nolimitsoya> LjL, thank you :)
<LjL> can anyone tell me, why my irc client can't read people's minds
<slavik> LjL: do you know what package I need for apache2 perl support?
<x-r00t-x> lol
<Z3dzDead> jrib: permissions to ~/.fluxbox and /usr/bin/startfluxbox- the latter, just a shot in the dark.
<nolimitsoya> LjL, dont know. i have the same problem. must be a bug :/
<webben> I have this external USB E-IDE/ATAPI DVD writer. http://tinyurl.com/ydpp4k
<LjL> slavik: i can only guess: libapache2-mod-perl2
<morphex_> hi when can i find DCPP to download?
<webben> how do I get it to use DMA?
<piggyg1> LjL: its cause people aren't open minded
<jrib> Z3dzDead: weird, I'd expect that to be owned by root
<LadyNikon> LjL: wrong font loaded :p
<webben> hdparm /dev/scd0 says "HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<morphex_> hi when can i find DCPP to download?
<base> does anyone know a smartd like program that works wit SATA drives?
<morphex_> dreamer: hi when can i find DCPP to download?
<slavik> I have that installed, but still doesn't work work :(
<jrib> slavik: sudo a2enmod     and enable it maybe?
<x-r00t-x> can anyone help me with sound?
<slavik> jrib: already enable
* NaMcO^ : hi
<jrib> slavik: restarted apache?
<pty> x-r00t-x: whats the problem?
<LadyNikon> x-r00t-x: like what?
<x-r00t-x> its giving me bad sound quality since today morning :'(
<dreamer> morphex_: hmmm, let me see, it wasn't that difficult to install on dapper either, even I could do it :P
<apokryphos> ubotu: sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<dreamer> !dcpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcpp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dreamer> too bad :p
<pty> x-r00t-x: in all applications?
<x-r00t-x> pty,  yes
<slavik> jrib: nothing :(
<slavik> still gives me the save file thingy
<slavik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35424/ << my config
<pty> x-r00t-x: how is the quality bad?  crackles?
<LjL> !info dcgui | dreamer, if that's what you're looking for
<ubotu> dcgui: Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80-5 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<x-r00t-x> pty, yes
<jrib> slavik: are you using apache or apache2?
<slavik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35427/
<slavik> apache2
<slavik> that's my script
<tristan_> ok rocking ubuntu folks... how am I supposed to get rid of "-nolisten" argument to my X server ?
<tristan_> some gdm configuration ?
<tristan_> ps axf - shows that gdm started my X session by hand
<tristan_> :-.
<tristan_> :-/
<tristan_> hmmm
<x-r00t-x> pty,  i am using intel on board sound card
<morphex_> dreamer: i have breezy
<pty> x-r00t-x: ok, did you change anything or did it happen on its own?
<jrib> slavik: I don't really have much knowledge about perl mod.  But httpd.conf looks like its for apache1.  Are you using it in /etc/apache2/ instead of /etc/apache/?  apache2 on ubuntu seems to prefer using /etc/apache2/apache2.conf by the way
<x-r00t-x> its happen on its own
<thyrfingo> hi
<jrib> slavik: apt-cache policy apache  maybe to check if apache is installed
<thyrfingo> installed ubuntu for first time now and how can i install firefox?
<pty> x-r00t-x: if you go to administration -> prefs -> multimedia system selector
<tristan_> found it
<jrib> thyrfingo: it is already installed
<thyrfingo> i installed 5.10
<tristan_> DisallowTCP=false <-- gdm.conf
<thyrfingo> and updated
<pty> x-r00t-x: what does it say for output?
<slavik> jrib: apache2 is, apache isn't
<thyrfingo> its that the same+
<jrib> slavik: maybe try #apache
<tristan_> well, see ya later, looks like I have to restart my X session
<morphex_> when cai i download DCPP on my breezy?
<slavik> jrib: found apache2.conf ...
<Guardian> hi
<Guardian> is it possible to configure display's color depth to 32 bpp in xorg.conf ?
<Adium> Hi I need some help with installing skype skype: Depends: librte1 but it is not installable how do i fix it please?
<morphex_> when can i download DCPP on my breezy?
<thyrfingo> jrib i installed ubuntu 5.10 and updated is that the same?
<jrib> thyrfingo: the same as what?
<thyrfingo> updated to the newst
<thyrfingo> newest
<x-r00t-x> pty,  output : autodetect
<jrib> thyrfingo: in your menu, applications > internet > firefox web browser  should exist
<slavik> jrib: wrong permission now
<scythe128> I am writing a script to start a server... jackd to be exact... I want jackd to run in the background and not to keep my console window tied up. How do I do that?
<apokryphos> Adium: are you installing skype from......
<apokryphos> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Adium> apokryphos, from apt-get install
<pty> x-r00t-x: set it to ALSA and click 'test'
<thyrfingo> its not there
<x-r00t-x> pty, ok
<apokryphos> Adium: which repository
<x-r00t-x> pty, same sound
<Adium> the plf i think it is
<Adium> hang on
<apokryphos> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<jrib> thyrfingo: ok, start a terminal.  What does this say:  apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep -i Installed
<Gumby> scythe128: you can start a program with an & at the end and then exit the window by typing exit
<apokryphos> Adium: basically, you don't want to be using plf.
<pty> x-r00t-x: try with ESD
<Gumby> scythe128: not sure if this is what you want/need etc
<x-r00t-x> pty, same
<scythe128> gumby  Ill check and find out
<Adium> so how do i install skype?
<jrib> !skype | Adium
<thyrfingo> how to start a terminal
<ubotu> Adium: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<x-r00t-x> pty, is the any driver for 945gnt on board sound card?
<jrib> thyrfingo: applications > accessories > terminal
<slicky> hi..  "Edgy Eft already ships with AiGLX so you don't need to install AiGLX."  how do i know if iv really got this installed?
<Adium> ok
<chaddy> scythe128: screen is worth investigating if you want to detach from terminals...
<thyrfingo> im there now
<pty> x-r00t-x: i dunno - if you didn't change anything and it used to work I don't see why its a driver issue
<apokryphos> slicky: ......if you've got edgy, then you've got aiglx. Clear, right?
<scythe128> gumby.. no go, jackd outputs to terminal... it never "completes"
<slicky> apokryphos, ok
<scythe128> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<thyrfingo> jrib its not saying apt-cache policy ubuntu-dektop
<Gumby> scythe128: if you press enter you should get a prompt back, you should also be able to redirect the output to file or to /dev/null
<JuJuBee> How do I make sure that hxplay is in my PATH?
<jrib> thyrfingo: ok, start a terminal.  What does this say:  apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep -i Installed
<jrib> thyrfingo: you made a typo
<thyrfingo> wait i want to try something my self, i think i can fix it myself, :D
<Adium> thanks guys :)
<jamesbrose> Whats the best media player out there?
<jamesbrose> Audio Player*
<chaddy> I like VLC, jamesbrose
<Gumby> depends on what you want.  I like amarok for managing my music.  but its overkill if you just want to load a few songs or playlist or cd
<frogzoo> JuJuBee: 'which hxplay'
<thyrfingo> i forgot to upgrade to the newst ubuntu
<z694034> VLC isn't the best for audio
<jamesbrose> I need something like so you can order the artists like in rythembox
<fdoving> jamesbrose: i use amarok, i like mpd, i sometimes use beep-media-player (winamp 2.x like)..
<Gumby> jamesbrose: try amarok
<jamesbrose> Ive tryed it
<jamesbrose> I also like something fast
<Gumby> IMHO its the best out there for organization.
<jamesbrose> using Amarok, i didnt find it was too fast.
<fdoving> jamesbrose: did you try beep-media-player?
<chaddy> for just an audio player I use music123
<jamesbrose> Yeah, but that hasn't got the thing like rythembox
<chaddy> ;-)
<JuJuBee> frogzoo : I installed the real player and when I try to open a website that streams video, I get a message telling me it cannot find hsplay or realplay in the path.
<ana__> hi folks, i am having problems with no sound on my system even tho alsa drivers are installed
<brettcar> ;part
<x-r00t-x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1847893
<jamesbrose> So, any more sugestions?
<pty> best for music organisation imo is quod libet
<frogzoo> JuJuBee: log out, log in - fixed
<jamesbrose> any more?
<defrysk> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> to bad
<techNiKal> hi is there any package by which i can see which users are getting connected to my system what time and what ip address ?
<kaptengu> stupid question: how do I escape from fullscreen in rdesktop?
<JuJuBee> frogzoo : out of computer, or jsut terminal?
<x-r00t-x> pty, its was codec problem. i reinstall codec and its giving good sound :)
<defrysk> f11 I guess or escape
<LjL> techNiKal: cat /var/log/auth.log
<jamesbrose> What's JuK like?
<defrysk> jamesbrose, a kde player
<jamesbrose> ah
<frogzoo> JuJuBee: just terminal should be fine
<defrysk> jamesbrose, nice but no support for webradio and last-fm
<chaddy> tis nice, jamesbrose, good for building playlists, I find
<x-r00t-x> pty,  still not like before :(
* defrysk agrees with chaddy 
<pty> x-r00t-x: howso ?
<anurag_> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anurag_> :)
<jamesbrose> defrysk, i dont really like playlists i like to scroll through the artists easily
<techNiKal> LjL thanks
<anurag_> morning
<techNiKal> through this log i can identify ?
<defrysk> jamesbrose, try juk
<x-r00t-x> pty, still su__ks
<defrysk> you might like it
<pty> jamesbrose: quod libet's album view is the best :)
<LjL> techNiKal: hm?
<JuJuBee> frogzoo : still cannot find hsplay to use as embeded player.  I am using firefox.
<jamesbrose> Yeah, im just trying it now
<jamesbrose> looks quite good ;)
* defrysk uses rhythmbox, always
<jamesbrose> And fast
<jamesbrose> Im bored of rhythembox
<jamesbrose> and it doesnt recognise all my songs
<pty> x-r00t-x: what did you re-install?
<jamesbrose> Yeah, so I like a good album/artist view :] ] 
<x-r00t-x> pty, gstreamer
<defrysk> jamesbrose, you must be running dapper
<pty> x-r00t-x: so now it doesn't crackle?
<jamesbrose> Im running edgy
<jamesbrose> :s
<x-r00t-x> pty,  still
<tristan_> ok this is getting annoying, someone here's got to know
<defrysk> jmspeex, install easytag for proper tagging of your musicfiles
<pty> x-r00t-x: im tryin to work out whats wrong.  what aspect of the sound quality isn't good?
<malex> I'm looking for pbuilder scripts for Edgy, Dapper, and Breezy. Anyone can help?
<x-r00t-x> but not like before reinstall gstreamer
<defrysk> jamesbrose, that is for easytag
<tristan_> I tried gdm.conf, xorg.conf, xinitrc, xserverrc AND startx
<x-r00t-x> pty yes
<pty> x-r00t-x: so it still crackles but less
<malex> I'm looking for pbuilder scripts for Edgy, Dapper, and Breezy. Anyone can help?
<x-r00t-x> yess pty
<tristan_> and STILL I get this damn -nolisten argument on my X server
<Z3dzDead> jrib: if you are still around, here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35432/
<jamesbrose> Easy tag, Do i need to install it?
<ana__> thank you!  i found it here... http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<techNiKal> LjL i want to manage the user logins
<tristan_> how do I disable -nolisten on ubuntu ?
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install easytag
<defrysk> thats it
<techNiKal> LjL which log can help me do it
<defrysk> !info easytag
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.12-1 (edgy), package size 748 kB, installed size 2428 kB
<techNiKal> LjL or is there a package which i need to install ?
<snail> I'm packaging a program and can't work out which section it should go in. It's a developer-oriented validator for a file format used to save games. The games section of the dev section?
<LjL> techNiKal, i'm not sure what you mean with "manage" user logins
<LjL> can you describe exactly what you want to do?
<scythe128> bbl
<Renan_s2> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<fireflame> hi
<morphex_> where can i download DCPP on my breezy pls?
<fireflame> ?feisty fawns
<fireflame> ?feisty fawns
<jamesbrose> I didnt have easy tag install
<pitti> malex: pbuilder scripts?
<jamesbrose> would that be why?
<LjL> fireflame: ?
<fireflame> whens faisyty fawn gonna cum out?
<LjL> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<morphex_> where can i download DCPP on my breezy pls?
<sharperguy> how do i combine split rar files (ie file.r001 + file.r002 etc)?
<defrysk> fireflame, /j Ubuntu+1
<pitti> malex: the edgy pbuilder and debootstrap packages allow you to bootstrap breezy/dapper/edgy
<base> i'm looking for an app to test the integrety of my harddisk (other than smartd), any ideas?
<tristan_> hmmm, gdmsetup tool has something to say about tcp forwarding
<defrysk> fireflame, /j #Ubuntu+1
<morphex_> where can i download DCPP on my breezy pls?
<tristan_> we'll try that...
<LjL> !repeat | morphex_
<ubotu> morphex_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<morphex_> where can i download DCPP on my breezy pls?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cgr-netcom.freebone.cz]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<techNiKal> LjL i mean simply to log all the login logout of my users from the system
<malex> pitti: Yes, a script to bootstrap a pbuilder installation for these releases.
<LjL> techNiKal: uhm... ok. what's missing from /var/log/auth.log?
<snail> techNiKal: auth contains logings
<pitti> malex: I don't know what you mean -- it 'just works', or do you use Debian's version or so?
<pty> x-r00t-x: i'm afraid i don't know.  in the past though my crackle problems were caused by esd/oss.  alsa seems to have solved them
<mountea> hi all
<techNiKal> LjL when i do tail -f and try to log to the machine it doesnt show
<techNiKal> LjL show me the new login
<x-r00t-x> pty,  its doesnt work
<Z3dzDead> jrib: ? anyone else want to check for me whats wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35432/    -->> problem is i can't login with fluxbox. gives a permission denied error and the .xessionerror file shows up.
<LjL> techNiKal: login like what? VT? GDM?
<JuJuBee> frogzoo : where *should* I install the real player when it asks?  it defaulted to ~/Desktop when I ran the installer.
<pty> x-r00t-x: in that case I don't know.  may be worth posting in the forum if nobody else here knows
<techNiKal> LjL from terminal
<jrib> Z3dzDead: ls -l ~/.fluxbox/startup
<techNiKal> LjL from ssh terminal
<x-r00t-x> pty, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304743&highlight=bad+sound+quality
<anurag_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<x-r00t-x> i already did :D
<fireflame> Anyone can tell me what is the best WIRELESS ROUTHER TO USE WITh ubuntu?
<tristan_> well, if anyone needs to disable -nolisten ... the way to go is using gdmsetup tool
<malex> pitti: Thanks. I'm getting the right answers in #ubuntu-motu.
<Z3dzDead> jrib: what should i set its permission to? root?
<tristan_> seems that modifying any of the million scripts does nothing
<jrib> Z3dzDead: should be onwed by your user, is it?
<jamesbrose> How do I use EasyTag?
<LjL> techNiKal: it most definitely should be logged... for an SSH login, i get     Dec  5 17:21:53 ljlhead sshd[28156] : Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for ljl from 192.168.0.2 port 35270 ssh2     Dec  5 17:21:53 ljlhead sshd[28160] : (pam_unix) session opened for user ljl by (uid=0)
<shawarma> fireflame: Any. It shouldn't matter at all.
<fireflame> no
<fireflame> it does matter
<JuJuBee> fireflame : I use a linksys wrt54g and it works well.
<fireflame> shawarma
<techNiKal> LjL i am using the following command tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<techNiKal> LjL is it fine ?
<Z3dzDead> jrib:thats how it is.  -rwxrwxrwx  1 g0dchild g0dchild 1.1K 2006-12-05 19:11 startup
<fireflame> jujubee http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Linksys-Wireless-G-Broadband-Router-Model-No-WRT54G_W0QQitemZ290056154127QQihZ019QQcategoryZ44997QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290056154127#ebayphotohosting
<fireflame> is that good?>
<jrib> Z3dzDead: k pastebin ~/.xsession-errors and your .desktop script you wrote
<shawarma> fireflame: Yes, linksys routers are great.
<LjL> techNiKal: i think it should. does "grep ssh /var/log/auth.log" not show anything?
<shawarma> fireflame: well, mr. smartypants, why does it matter?
<base> i'm looking for an app to test the integrety of my harddisk (other than smartd), any ideas?
<fireflame> BECUAE MY ISP IS GEY
<jrib> Z3dzDead: is ~/.fluxbox ok as well?
<Z3dzDead> jrib: sure.
<Z3dzDead> in a bit.
<tonyyarusso> fireflame: Keep in mind that there's a difference between Linksys WRT54G version 4 and 5.  (Check Wikipedia for details to see if you care)
<fireflame> they gave me a lame usb modem
<St_MPA3b> y
<shawarma> fireflame: yes?
<LjL> !language | fireflame
<ubotu> fireflame: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !caps | fireflame
<ubotu> fireflame: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<techNiKal> Dec  1 19:09:15 web sshd[4757] : Server listening on :: port 22.
<techNiKal> Dec  2 17:09:36 web sshd[4756] : Server listening on :: port 22.
<techNiKal> Dec  2 17:48:59 web sshd[4756] : Received signal 15; terminating.
<LjL> !paste | techNiKal
<ubotu> techNiKal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<techNiKal> LjL it is showing like above
<techNiKal> ubotu i am sorry
<LjL> techNiKal: ok, let me try it on Ubuntu, i only have sshd running on debian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i am sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !bot | techNiKal
<ubotu> techNiKal: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<x-r00t-x> pty, when i set volume to 40% . its giving me good sound +quality
<techNiKal> LjL sure please try
<pty> x-r00t-x: ah, i was just about to suggest messing with levels in alsamixer but you got there first :)
<fireflame> sorry
<fireflame> :P
<fireflame> but i use AOL
<fireflame> the worst ISP OF ALL TIMERS
<x-r00t-x> pty, but really low sound :-S . cant here as well :P
<drkm> i'm considering changing to Ubuntu from Win XP, just wondering if any of you can give me any reasons to persuade me totally to Ubuntu
<LjL> techNiKal: Dec  5 17:28:40 localhost sshd[7766] : Server listening on :: port 22.   Dec  5 17:28:56 localhost sshd[7815] : Accepted password for ljl from 127.0.0.1 port 48989 ssh2   Dec  5 17:28:56 localhost sshd[7818] : (pam_unix) session opened for user ljl by (uid=0)
<LjL> techNiKal: so it works. this is on Edgy, but i doubt on Dapper it'd be supposed to be different anyway
<pty> x-r00t-x: did you change it in alsamixer or on the gnome audio settings thing?
<x-r00t-x> pty,  gnome audio
<scillz> baaah
<fireflame> drkm the only reason you should migrate is because ubuntu is for people.
<fireflame> And it is FREE
<LjL> techNiKal: try "grep Syslog /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<shawarma> fireflame: And why do you feel that the alleged fact that the choice of wireless routers affects anything at all is related to the fact that you have a shitty ISP?
<pty> x-r00t-x: try changing it in alsamixer
<drkm> fireflame: am i loosing anything that i can have with xp but ubuntu doesn't provide?
<scillz> no
<Gumby> drkm: that really depends on what you use XP for
<x-r00t-x> umm i did change there too pty
<techNiKal> LjL do you think there is any package which can help me with this ?
<drkm> Gumby: just ordinary pc stuff really.. can i use software on unbuntu which saves in MS words format etc?
<VigoFusion> Can I use the apptide or the command line to format a winXP disk?
<KillerT> I got a question about nvidia and running a non xinerama setup
<Gumby> drkm: open office can usually do just fine
<pty> x-r00t-x: oh, ok.  am sure if you tweak it there will be a good balance of volume and quality
<drkm> Gumby: ah ok
<skeetbadger> hi, i just bought an eizo flexscan s2110w widescreen lcd. the problem is ubuntu dosent recognize it properly and gives it a resolution of 1280x1024, while it should be 1680x1050. ive run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and also booted the live cd to see if there was any change, but its still running at 1280x1024.xorg also sees it as 'default monitor' iirc. ive added 1680x1050 to xorg manually so all is well, but my question is is there anyt
<skeetbadger> hing else i need to do ? and is there something else i should do to ensure this monitor becomes fully detected in feisty?
<x-r00t-x> pty, i set it to low but its seem still bad :-S
<Gumby> drkm: 95+% of things you can do in windows can be done just as easy in most linux distros including ubuntu
<Gumby> drkm: the other 5% can usually be done with minimal effort
<blazemonger> only thing in linux id like to get working is Rosegarden
<blazemonger> !Rosegarden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Rosegarden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KillerT> anyone know about setting up a dual headed xgl/compiz setup without using xinerama
<mobal> hi
<drkm> Gumby: what 5% of things can't i do? lol could u give me some examples
<x-r00t-x> pty,  lamme restart the system
<Hoag> Hey. Does anyone know if it's possible to set a general rule for a window name? Using wmctrl,  I can set the name if it's already open, but it forgets it as soon as I close the window.
<enry183> hello
<silya> Hi all! What pkg in Ununtu with mysql-devel files?
<enry183> there is anybody expert in intel video card?
<raskar> !slots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shawarma> silya: libmysqlclient-dev, I think.
<enry183> i need to install beryl on my laptop
<Gumby> drkm: well, some hardware doesnt work.  most does, but there are some companies out there that refuse to offer decent drivers for their hardware.  Most games wont work especially if they are older.
<KillerT> enry why not compiz
<enry183> i dont know
<chaks> hi everybody
<chaks> do anybody know how to get Ubuntu Installer source code?
<KillerT> it is said to be better
<Gumby> drkm: your best bet is to just install it and see if it works for you.  Or, just run it from the livecd for a bit
<enry183> my video card is ntel 855GM(E)
<DeamonminD> i installed ubutu 6.10 how to verify my modem :? i cant connect to internet.. i was using dapper drake it was goin good! can someone help me out?
<drkm> Gumby: i thought you could get most games to work nowadays on linux?
<enry183> intel 855GM(E)
<KillerT> enry and what is the problem?
<Gazo> Anyone know if its possible to get and ATI x200m working in edgy ... I've tried everything ...
<matiseijas> hello... just a quick question... how can i tell which version of ubuntu do i have? I've already tried System->About Ubuntu , but nothing happens... any suggestion?
<enry183> acceleration 3d
<Gumby> drkm: yes and no, natively... most are still no.  using wine gets you more game support but its often hit and miss
<jrib> matiseijas: lsb_release -a
<VigoFusion> enry183: Did you search the Forums?
<KillerT> Gazo u should
<matiseijas> thx
<enry183> yes
<drkm> Gumby: ah ok
<enry183> all the forum aRE fonr nvidia
<enry183> or ati
<SidSilver4> has anyone had problems installing software by compiling code?
<Gazo> I have the driver working just now opengl ...
<DeamonminD> i cant connect to internet in ubuntu 6.10,, plz help me out
<Gumby> enry183: you might try #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<Gazo> now = no opengl ...
<drkm> Gumby: are you on unbuntu now?
<Gumby> drkm: yes I am
<drkm> what irc client do u use?
<Gumby> xchat
<Gazo> if I disable the composite extension .. I get a black screen when I reboot ...
<KillerT> Gazo I had ati and bought nvidia for that exac reason could never get gl to work
<enry183> thnks gumby
<VigoFusion> enry183: I have an ATI onboard X200series, before I loaded the Binary Drivers, wich were available, IK just ran fglrx and now it works fine.
<DeamonminD> gumby: i cant connect to internet with ubuntu 6.10.. i didnt detected my modem ... what to do ?
<x-r00t-x> pty, its seem problem with beryl . when beryl unload its giving me bad sound quility
<Gazo> ya I think I'm sol .. (unfortunately its built into the motherboard ...
<silya> thx
<Gumby> dont get me wrong, I love linux and wouldnt consider using an MS product and I havnt for about 5 years now.  But I definately think that saying a linux desktop would be perfect for every pc user is unrealistic at the moment
<Lukian> hey, crazy question, what's the easiest way to use all my RAM? I need to test something ^^
<enry183> im searcing a totorial for intel video card
<enry183> tutorial
<Gazo> vigofusion how did you get it working correctly ?
<pty> x-r00t-x: ah.  you mean when beryl is on the sound quality is bad?
<Gumby> DeamonminD: depends on a lot of things really.  you have to figure out why its not connecting.  is the proper driver module loading, is it a setup issue etc etc
<Milchmann> good evening ;) is there a way to prevent a non-admin user from shutting down the system while there are other useres logged on?
<Gazo> even with opengl ?
<x-r00t-x> pty, no when beryl is runing the sound quality is good
<VigoFusion> Gazo: I ran the fglrx , there is a forum link, one moment
<SidSilver4> sorry.. wil ask one more time:  has anyone had trouble compiling ni ubuntu or experience with it could maybe help me?  I get errors even compiling a simple C file
<Gazo> well I'm running fglrx already ...
<techNiKal> Hi does anyone knows the login activity is maintained by which log in dapper ?
<Milchmann> SidSilver4, du you have the build-essentials?
<KillerT> gazo: when u do glxinfo do u see anything pertaining to mesa
<Gazo> But DRI isn't working right ...
<x-r00t-x> pty, sound problem solved. whatever i got problem with video now lol .i cant see video
<DeamonminD> gumby: in network administration it dont gives option for ACTIVATE.. as it did give in DAPPER DRAKE
<Gazo> yes exactly ...
<VigoFusion> For ATI and stuff, this seems to work for some, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934
<Gazo> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Gumby> DeamonminD: what network card do you have?
<KillerT> ya
<KillerT> not good
<Gazo> I've tried everything ...
<SidSilver4> Milchmann: how do I check that?
<DeamonminD> i m using serial modem
<KillerT> <that is why i bought nvidia last month
<VigoFusion> Gazo: look at that and try it.
<techNiKal> "/var/log/auth.log" doesnt show the details
<KillerT> ebay is a great place to sell ati card
<Gumby> DeamonminD: ah, I dont know much about serial stuff. sorry
<Milchmann> SidSilver4, wait a sec
<pty> x-r00t-x: ah.  nasty.  i gotta go now, good luck sortin it out :P
<DeamonminD> okies
<x-r00t-x> pty,  :(
<vikash> i hae installed ubuntu 6.10 ..but after selecting os from grub ..i get only a blinking cursor ...then after 3 minutes  it finally come up with login screen..same thing happens when i shut down
<x-r00t-x> pty, ok bye dude . thank for help anyway
<Gazo> KillerT .. its built into my laptop .. like a lot of other poeples ..
<KillerT> anyone know if i can run two instances of xgl on display: 0.1 and display : 0.0
<vikash> do anybody have ever faced this problem
<Lukian> vikash, yeah, 6.10 booting (and shutdown) are annoying for me too
<pty> x-r00t-x: no problem.  lots of people here am sure someone can help
<vikash> then waht did u do
<KillerT> gazo o i forgot about the m for mobile part
<Gazo> hehe ..
<KillerT> ouch
<vikash> lukian:  now what ?
<Lukian> vikash, kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda2 ro nosplash
<Lukian> that way i get text messages at least :)
<Gazo> the difference between nvidia and ati is huge in ubuntu ... I personally will never buy an ati product again !
<Lukian> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vikash> ok
<vikash> lukian : thanx
<x-r00t-x> can anyone tell me when i use apt-get install something . where is it download .deb file ?
<Lukian> don't edit your kernel or root path, just change suffixes to "ro nosplash"
<fraki> aren't ubuntu going to introduce proprietary drivers in the next release, 7.04
<Gumby> x-r00t-x: /var/cache/apt/archives
<x-r00t-x> tnx :D
<fraki> shouldn't that solve the driver problems for graphic cards
<higi_> hi
<fraki> enabiling better hardware rendering support
<KillerT> is there a way to load xgl on display:0.0 and display:0.1
<VigoFusion> Gazo: There is also a Debian DB where you can look up what is supported
<yuesefa> is there any easy way to setup a postfix mail server in just few steps?
<higi_> I can listen to music but neither GAIM nor aMSN can reproduce sounds!!! anyone knows why?
<Gumby> KillerT: you are probably better off asking that in #ubuntu-xgl
<KillerT> yuesefa that is probably something that can be found on google
<KillerT> thanks gumby
<higi_> I can listen to music but neither GAIM nor aMSN can reproduce sounds!!! anyone knows why?
<james_> Hello. I was wondering if anyone know about Gaim2.0beta3.1
<higi_> dopes anyone have an idea
<james_> knows anything about it
<VigoFusion> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/wiki/ Lists some supported stuff for Debian
<Gazo> Hehe , unfortunately I just switched to ubuntu .. I had the laptop before I made the switch ... I didn't realise that this card had such crappy support in ubuntu ..
<james_> few questions
<KillerT> Gazo u know what is worse
<Gazo> that this bug has been around for over a year .. and they still haven't fixed the drivers ?
<KillerT> It is rumoured all over the internet people get ati cards that work with linux but i had two that i could not get to work with opengl
<VigoFusion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI That is the official on how to
<fraki> i got ati x700 and it worked with ubuntu out of the box
<Z3dzDead> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35443/ there we are
<KillerT> i had an all in wonder 9800xt and a 9600
<fraki> i use the link vigofusion gave you to try and improve performance and got better performance
<higi_> I can listen to music but neither GAIM nor aMSN can reproduce sounds!!! anyone knows why?
<higi_> for example when recieving a message
<Gazo> Well on another note if I can't run opengl .. Does anyone know if you can run seperate resolutions with two monitors and Bigdesktop ?
<KillerT> yeah i did that with my 9800xt
<Gazo> any ideas how ? I tried passing "mode2" .. and it didn't work ..
<burepe> Can someone explain to me or point me to a faq on how to make my url point to my server?
<x-r00t-x> how do i make .tar file from terminal ???
<BadLoop> man tar
<jamesbrose> Does anybody know a good editor like TextMate for ubuntu?
<burepe> gedit
<VigoFusion> gedit
<jamesbrose> apart from geidt
<x-r00t-x> bur[n] er_, static ip ?
<jamesbrose> lol
<fraki> burepe you need a redirection url like dyndns.org or no-ip
<jamesbrose> gedit*
<KillerT> nedit
<KillerT> <gotta be different
<VigoFusion> Is also a text doohicky
<Gazo> haha
<Guychi> Hi. Does the Ubuntu LiveCD allow installing additional FireFox extensions? (at least until reboot)
<Z3dzDead> kedit
<KillerT> kubuntu
<VigoFusion> and nano
<jamesbrose> ...
<burepe> fraki so I go there and it will be straight forward what to do?
<KillerT> nano wins
<Gazo> You guys ever use BMP?
<KillerT> the image file
<KillerT> ?
<burepe> Guychi: as far as I know you can't since it is a cd
<VigoFusion> Not yet
<anders__> im trying to enable sound in enemy territory, using this help page: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=FAQ023 but as i have kernel > 2.6.17 it says i have to "enable CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS ("Verbose procfs contents") in your kernel config"  how do i do that?
<The_Machine> does adept package manager use the same repositories as apt? (maybe a stupid question..)
<fraki> burepe you just create an account and say you create a burepe.no-ip.org account and give it your ip address
<Guychi> burepe: is there any kind of LiveCD distro that would allow? e.g. by using a ramdisk?
<higi_> for example when recieving a message
<fraki> the only pitfall is that you need to update the account with every ip change
<Gazo> http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/BMPx_Homepage
<fraki> if you have a router you need to make sure that the ports that you want the public to use are forewarded appropriately
<Gazo> working nicely in ubuntu ...
<burepe> Guychi: I don't know. I think it is possible to make your own live cd and add what ever programs you want and then burn it. Of course if you want to add anything you will have to reburn it
<higi_> I can listen to music but neither GAIM nor aMSN can reproduce sounds!!! anyone knows why?
<St_MPA3b> is it text-processor like word?
<emss> where can one download the gnome style used in Ubuntu?
<Guychi> burepe: I just need my Firefox profile directory to be writeable. how can I do that? can I create a symlink to a dir on a ramdisk?
<VigoFusion> Gazo: Does that thing play WMA or whatever WinMP uses?
<x-r00t-x> i cant see video when i am runing beryl. help me with it
<fcortes> kisco_el_basilon@hotmail.com
<burepe> Guychi: I don't know. sorry.
<fcortes> fcortes
<St_MPA3b> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<p33k4y> hello
<p33k4y> hello
<p33k4y> hello
<Gazo> I'm not sure ... I just started playing with it ..
<timo90> soundray:IT STOPS AT THE LOADING WINDOW MANNEGER
<Gazo> Its the evolution of XMMS ...
<VigoFusion> Gazo: sounds like FUN then!
<VigoFusion> :)
<Gazo> Plays shoutcast and Icecast streams nicely ...
<fraki> higi_ according to the following forum sound problems with gaim were common and a later rebuild seams to have solved the problem: http://www.debuntu.org/gaim-2.0.0beta5-edgy-eft-feisty-fawn
<Gazo> You can browse shoutcast streams ..
<fraki> test
<techNiKal> is there a way to make my "/var/log/auth.log" file log all my logins ?
<Gazo> and it plugs into last.fm (If you like that kind of stuff)
* NaMcO^ : bye
<Z3dzDead> timo90: easy there with the caps.
<higi_> fraki thank you very much
<higi_> im running beta5 already though
<Gazo> Actually .. yes vigoFusion .. is does play WMA
<fraki> cheers
<timo90> SRRY
<jrib> Z3dzDead: everywehre you see startfluxbox, should be /usr/bin/startfluxbox
<timo90> ANY WAY I THINK HIS GONE NOW
<sharperguy> how do i combine split rar files (ie file.r001 + file.r002 etc)? (i know I asked earlyer but it scrolled past and i wasnt there to read it)
<jrib> Z3dzDead: in your .desktop
<sharperguy> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<timo90> ok caps moff lol
<VigoFusion> Gazo: Neatoes! I can listen to NPR now, that kinda upset me they only use WMP
<Z3dzDead> timo90: lol. you can't be serious- jrib: ok, will try with full path. and have downloaded the source tarball for the new release. will check with that too. thanks :)
<kestaz> how to load anything to check for devices ?
<p33k4y> hello all
<apokryphos-> hi
<kestaz> i load the wlan driver,  it loads. and nothing do ?
<p33k4y> has anyone tried to boot edgy from a usb drive, on several pcs?
<VigoFusion> kester: Have you used the Devise Manager?
<anony2000> hello everyone
<timo90> Hey any reason why my ubntu is so slow and the slsh screen tkes years
<anony2000> anyone here
<VigoFusion> Deivice*
<VigoFusion> timo90: Running LiveCD or is installed?
<Mando> hello
<Mando> small problem here
<apokryphos-> hi anony2000, and yes, there are many people here (983 to be exact)
<timo90> VigoFusion:thanks for helping its installeds
<timo90> used to work great
<Mando> when i run the live cd for edgy 6.10
<Mando> the screen turns off!
<Mando> as ubuntu loads
<timo90> thats normal
<Mando> i used to solve this problem in dapper drake by editing xorg.conf.. but now when i press ctrl+alt+f1 the console doesnt appear
<techNiKal> Hi does anyone knows the login activity is maintained by which log ?
<Mando> i get a bunch of mixed colours and stuff
<p33k4y> Mando what graphic card do you have ?
<VigoFusion> tim90: Most obvious thing would either be the Distro Package is too demanding, or there is too much backround progs in operation.
<timo90> Mando: sounds like your have graphic card problems
<Mando> no really? lol
<timo90> VigoFusion:are you joking
<Mando> i run on ati x700 mobility radeon
<timo90> i have glx mabe that is the isue ,but even then it worke great before
<x-r00t-x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312800
<timo90> Mando: get some drivers
<Mando> dude
<Mando> i cant run the liveCD!
<VigoFusion> tim90: No, I have no idea which Distro you installed and or if your Machine is capable of handling it, there are like 7 different sets for different machines.
<timo90> Mando:fires off all does your card work in windows or not ?
<Mando> my card works great on windows
<Mando> and it used to work on dapper drake after some work around
<SidSilver4> ubuntu rocks
<timo90> VigoFusion:ubuntu edgy eft (amd 3200 1 GB ram ati radeon 9550)
<Mando> if only i can start the console
<Mando> ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work
<timo90>  SidSilver4: dont it just ,man
<Mando> i get a bunch of mixed colours
<higi_> my GAIM sound doesn't work. I do not hav the Automatic option in Preferences/Sound. What's wrong?
<Mando> so cant really see what i'm typing or anything
<Barry> Mando: Try Ctrl-Alt-F2.
<timo90> Mando: how you going to use the console if you cant see
<Mando> same
<Mando> timo90 this IS my problem!! duh
<VigoFusion> tim90: Is it the i386 Desktop Install or the Server?
<jishin> Does anyone know how to make Japanese TeX document under TeXLive ?
<timo90> VigoFusion:desktop
<timo90> VigoFusion:once it loads its not that bad but it can take ages some times i have to go out then when im back it will be ok
<mark__> Hi! When burning a CD image with Edgy the disk always contains read errors, whereas the same image burned with windows works fine. Any idea? (AMD64, Edgy, Plextor)
<Mando> so anyone has any idea how to work around this problem?
<manmadha> hee I tried to open cat /dev/net/tun ...But it is displaying error....what is the problem..?
<timo90> Mando:i still dont know if your card acualy works
<Mando> i
<VigoFusion> tim90: On install did you fidget with the Swap or anything?
<jishin> i got some trouble with tetex in Edgy, so I switch to texlive, all work great except Japanese, Chinese
<Mando> i'm pretty sure it works
<timo90> Mando:at the moment i only know that its the live cds fault
<Mando> i was just playing need for speed most wanted on windows :) so it works pretty fine
<VigoFusion> jishin: Language packages are easily found with Synaptic Package Manager.
<botaina> hey
<Barry> When I had Windoze on my IBM ThinkPad 390E, the third (blue) mouse button worked along with the TrackPoint nubby joystick in the keyboard to make documents scroll. This dind't work under Hoary, but I've just upgraded to Edgy and have been so amazed by all the other cool fixes that I though I'd ask about this. IBM's Web site has no (obvious) driver for Linux. How do I get this to work in Edgy?
<botaina> hello
<higi_> my GAIM sound doesn't work. I do not hav the Automatic option in Preferences/Sound. What's wrong?
<timo90> Mando: do you play online
<tuxub> what debs do have I to download to have mp3 playback and the windows codecs on a ubuntu machine with no internet?
<Mando> no.. and how is that related?
<timo90> nfsmw focks online
<jishin> VigoFusion: I got all the language pkgs related to JPese already
<VigoFusion> Barry: Have you tried the Forums and or the fglrx/Xorg?
<Mando> oh ok :S
<Mando> i have a lightly bigger problem now lol
<jishin> I've been able to type in JPese in some apps
<timo90> VigoFusion:mabe a reinstall will sort this out
<Mando> i need to get ubuntu working!
<zspada15> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<klerfayt> I have trouble with data dvds being mounted as "cdrom0" in dapper they appeared on desktop with names
<x-r00t-x> i cant see video when i am runing beryl. help me with it
<Barry> VigoFusion: No, I haven't. I usually have good luck when starting here.... :-) Are you talking about the Ubunto forums? I don't know what fglrx/Xorg is.
<timo90> Mando:do you ever get to see the screen when it is loading
<VigoFusion> tim90: Yes, many times that is the fix, unfortunately, but that is what Backups are for.
<timo90> or is it mashed from the start
<jishin> I used to work with tetex and ptex for Jpese document, but couldn't figure it out when come to texlive
<timo90> VigoFusion: seems the back ups can be a pian to make
<mark__> anybody here who can help me with my cd burning problem?
<zspada15> how do i download a package only without installing it?
<Mando> yes it loads
<Mando> and i hear the sound of startup
<timo90> what do you see
<Mando> but nothing on the screen
<VigoFusion> Barry: This is not the page for your deal, but it is the forums and explains a litte about fglrx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934
<Mando> and when i press ctrl+alt+f1/f2 i get nothing
<Mando> i get a screen full of mixed colours allover
<Rainarrow> Hi there guys, I have something to ask about bash: how could I rename all files under a dir from foo* to bar*?
<mark__> Mando: did you try to start the setup in VGA only mode?
<timo90> Mando:there must be some kind of graphics that show up with out the screen beeing massed up
<Rainarrow> i.e. foo01 become bar01, foo02 become bar02 etc
<Barry> VigoFusion: Thanks!
<timo90> Mando:mabe for a spit second
<VigoFusion> :)
<winand> in programming a linux app, I want to send a message to a pid, how do i do this
<Mando> mark: yes i did.. no use
<timo90> ohh sorry ssplit*
<Mando> timo: not really.. and if it does my eye is not trained to catch images that appear for a nano second yet
<gimmulf> Is there any tool i could use to access a windows machine over the internet? To help the windows user to remove viruses and so on
<Rainarrow> Hi there guys, anyone could help me on this?
<Barry> tuxub: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<stoorty> remote desktop Rainarrow
<VigoFusion> grimmulf: Yes, VNC
<timo90> Mando:have you tryed google to see if you can find some peaple with the same card and issue
<VigoFusion> !VNC
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fyrestrtr> winand: through a pipe
<Rainarrow> stoorty, what do you mean? My question is about how to rename a sequence of files
<winand> i have no idea what a pipe is
<Rainarrow> stoorty, like rename all foo* to bar*
<Rainarrow> stoorty, I tried mv foo* bar*, doesn't work
<stoorty> sorry
<burepe> gimmulf: logmein.com is free and simple
<stoorty> read the wrong name
<Rainarrow> stoorty, I guess it could be a regexp
<gimmulf> oki burepe, thanks
<Rainarrow> hoho, ok, so could you help me on this one?
<Barry> tuxub: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tuxub> Barry, obg
<tuxub> Barry, Txs! :)
<burepe> I bought a domain name and I want to point it to my server but I am a little confused. The site that I bought it at gives me DNS options but I am not sure which one is my situation "f your domain(s) are hosted here, choose 'Default Hosted Nameservers.'
<burepe> If your domain(s) are parked here, choose 'Default Parked Nameservers.'
<burepe> If your domain(s) are hosted somewhere else, choose 'Custom Nameservers.'
<burepe> Default Hosting Nameservers (NS1.SECURESERVER.NET, NS2.SECURESERVER.NET)
<burepe> Default Parked Nameservers (PARK19.SECURESERVER.NET, PARK20.SECURESERVER.NET)
<burepe> Custom Nameservers" which one should I pick?
<coyotex> question, how can i use aptitude to install php mysql support
<burepe> sorry that was longer than I thougth
<fyrestrtr> burepe: wth this has to do with ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> coyotex: sudo apt-get install php-mysql
<burepe> The server that I am trying to set up is ubuntu. That is it.
<coyotex> i have already done that but it doesn't works in cli
<Dimensions> can i ask an irrelevant question regarding .sql script if it doesn't irritate any one ... i want to create a database and tables in it automatically using a .sql script how do i implement it i dont rem the command for it
<fyrestrtr> Dimensions: there is #mysql for MySQL and #sql for general sql questions.
<scythe128> fyre.. search for mysql in synaptic.. you should see the package you want there and just click "mark for install" and apply
<fyrestrtr> coyotex: make sure you install php-cli
<fyrestrtr> scythe128: thanks, but maybe you should tell coyotex
<coyotex> sure i did it
<Dimensions> fyrestrtr:  no one helpin there  thats why....
<coyotex> in fact php5-cli
<fyrestrtr> coyotex: define 'doesn't work'
<fyrestrtr> Dimensions: then perhaps you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic. This is an official support channel.
<fyrestrtr> Dimensions: for ubuntu :)
<Dimensions> thanks dude didn't know abt that channel ...
<coyotex> php5-cli works but it doesn;t support mysql library so i am trying to use aptitude to make them work together
<VigoFusion> Doit,,,I new I was forgetting something, Thank you fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> coyotex: how do you know it doesn't support mysql?
<coyotex> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect()
<winand> fyrestrtr: I guess what I really want to do is activate an app if the pid is already in use, so no duplicate instances open... but do I need pipes dto do this?
<serkan`c> hello
<Barry> quit
<serkan`c> i want to learn for a package taht i installed which repo it belongs?
<shock> hm
<serkan`c> s/taht/that
<fyrestrtr> winand: no, just check if the app is already running via a lockfile or somesuch. Or if you already know the pid file, just check for the process status and you will know if its still running or not.
<Linuturk> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<winand> fyrestrtr: ok
<fyrestrtr> coyotex: and you are sure you have php-mysql installed?
<shock> hullo, I need some help, I am using ubuntu edgy and running on a intel 915 based chipset. I cannot find the proper display drivers. can someone help me?
<fyrestrtr> shock: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<shock> thanks
<serkan`c> is there a way for my matter?
<fyrestrtr> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<DAZE-AdaR> hey... ive never used linux before and im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop
<DAZE-AdaR> when I boot from the CD and select "start/install",
<DAZE-AdaR> I get a "kernel panic" error
<p33k4y> are the install an live cd the same ?
<coyotex> yes i did any better suggestion
<Stormx2> DAZE-AdaR: Did you try again?
<DAZE-AdaR> many times
<nolimitsoya> p33k4y, yes
<w3ccv> DAZE-AdaR, is is a good CD burn
<Stormx2> DAZE-AdaR: It could be a bad burn
<erlingre> anyone know how to select the resolution used on vga out? I use 1024x768 on the LCD (laptop) but get a weird widescreen 1300 x 768 on the projector.
<DAZE-AdaR> I think its alright, how can I check?
<Stormx2> DAZE-AdaR: First I suggest you check the MD5 sum of the .iso you downloaded
<DAZE-AdaR> "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(1,0)
<p33k4y> nolimitsoya was it the same with breezy ?
<nolimitsoya> DAZE-AdaR, select check cd for defects when boothing it :)
<edan> i installed ati drivers (8.28.8) and it works slow (very very slow) can anyone help?
<nolimitsoya> p33k4y, no. as of dapper, the default install is a live system
<nolimitsoya> p33k4y, there is also an alternate install cd if you want to do an advanced install
<nolimitsoya> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<artusom> Hello, Wonder if anyone can shed some light on a startx problem with "edgy" -- from "live" cd, Xserver not starting -- using NVidia 7600GS with sli -- can cntl-alt-F1 to terminal -- tried safe mode with no luck
<DAZE-AdaR> "check cd for defects" gives me the same error
<nolimitsoya> DAZE-AdaR, then try to burn another cd, prefferably with k3b and the option 'check/validate' or something...
<p33k4y> so i ca run a 'rescue mode' but not a 'expert mode' from the live cd right?
<nolimitsoya> DAZE-AdaR, if its a cdrw, try a -r
<w3ccv> DAZE-AdaR, chedk the MD5 of the ISO, chedk the MD5 of the CD too.
<DAZE-AdaR> ok
<amoren> hola
<edan> i installed ati drivers (8.28.8) and it works slow (very very slow) can anyone help?
<DAZE-AdaR> how can I check the md5 of the CD?
<amoren> 8
<p33k4y> !Desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<nolimitsoya> p33k4y, not sure what you mean... if you want to use lvm partitioning, set up an oem install or somethin other out of the ordinary, you want the laternate install. for normal use, use the desktop cd
<nolimitsoya> DAZE-AdaR, use md5
<nolimitsoya> DAZE-AdaR, man md5
<tuxub> how can i download the debs for some packages even if they are already installed?
<amoren> que
<amoren> no
<DAZE-AdaR> I don't have it
<w3ccv> DAZE-AdaR, if you're starting from a *nix system, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/tempcd.iso, see if the wholde thing copies back
<amoren> bhrbuyhguioe
<emss> where is the source for the Ubuntu GNOME style located?
<DAZE-AdaR> im on windows
<amoren> h
<emss> or what is the official name of the Ubuntu GNOME style?
<amoren> ihgff
<nolimitsoya> DAZE-AdaR, just do a reburn
<strawtarget> generic linux question as applies to an Ubuntu LTS LAMP system: Is it correct to assume that the www-data user is "secure"?  That is to say, it's not possible for another user to gain access to a directory readable only by www-data, right?
<amoren> 9uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Agrajag> emss: Human
<amoren> ko99999999
<defrysk> tuxub, sudo apt-get install -d <package> I think
<nolimitsoya> emss, that would be ubuntu ;)
<wizo> hey, im getting errors like /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-server/build: No such file or directory, what could be wrong?
<emss> Agrajag, thanks
<amoren> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<tuxub> defrysk, txs... and is it possible to install all .debs in a dir at once?
<emss> strawtarget, www-data is a group?
<mark__> any reason why burning an image always produces unreadable CDs while same image works fine when burnt with win-nero? I tried k3b, nerolinux, etc.
<defrysk> tuxub, you mean download ?
<nolimitsoya> tuxub, ive never tried itm but you could try 'sudo dpkg -i *'
<p33k4y> is apt-get still there or it was replaced by something else?
<DAZE-AdaR> what is the correct hash of ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<tuxub> defrysk, download is ok. i get it. but then I need to get all the debs to a machine withou net and install on i
<strawtarget> emss, yeah
<tuxub> t
<emss> mark__, what are you using to burn the image?
<nolimitsoya> p33k4y, apt is still where?
<tuxub> maybe nolimitsoya is right
<Stormx2> DAZE-AdaR: It'll be next to the iso download link on the download page
<p33k4y> nolimitsoya in ubuntu ...
<mark__> emss: i used k3b and nerolinux
<nolimitsoya> DAZE-AdaR, there is a file on the ftp contaning the right md5 hash :)
<strawtarget> emss, I think it's created as part of the apache2 package, or maybe some http-server metapackage
<nolimitsoya> p33k4y, apt is a cornerstone of debian, so yes, apt is still there
<p33k4y> using the same repositories as debian or ubuntu has it's own repositories ?
<defrysk> tuxub, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/containingfolder/*
<DAZE-AdaR> oh... the md5 of my iso is wrong
<DAZE-AdaR> mine is totally different from the one on http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/MD5SUMS
<emss> strawtarget, unless that user is in the group or the directory is worl readable or the user can elevate her/his priveleges
<tuxub> defrysk, ok, txs
<nolimitsoya> p33k4y, ubuntu has its own repos, wich are synced to debian on a schedule
<emss> mark__, well try to mount the burned cd
<nolimitsoya> DAZE-AdaR, youd want the 6.06.1 hash, not 6.06
<p33k4y> thanx
<DAZE-AdaR> yep that site is the 6.06.1 hash
<DAZE-AdaR> fb3af44c21f1f68cc25fda7edb8c1bd3  ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<DAZE-AdaR> it says
<nolimitsoya> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/MD5SUMS DAZE-AdaR
<mark__> emss: the final verification fails in both cases with read errors and the cd (kubuntu) is unbootable
<nolimitsoya> DAZE-AdaR, then just redownload the image
<emss> mark__, no try to mount the cd
<DAZE-AdaR> arrrg
<strawtarget> emss, okay, that's what I thought.  I guess there are also some subtle things to think about, like if I allow a user to have a ~/public_html then they could easily write their own script that accessed the private folder since their script would execute as www-data I think.
<DAZE-AdaR> it took ages =/ but ok
<LiraNuna> hello
<nolimitsoya> DAZE-AdaR, use getright, or some similar download accelerator that can help you get thing... well, right ;)
<emss> mark__, not to boot it, maybe the image is being burned as a file to the cd instead of being expanded or whatever the correct terminology is
<strawtarget> I just want to mkae sure I don't do a bone-head thing by considering www-data secure or private if it really isn't due to lots of things I"m not thinking of (like that user-home-script  thing I mentioned)
<ChrisBradley> hello
<LiraNuna> i installed windows and i can't run ubuntu now
<Stormx2> DAZE-AdaR: The hash is wrong? ul
<Stormx2> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BSDnux> i apt-getted linux-686-smp, but there's no new kernel image in /boot....
<ChrisBradley> MediaWiki works fine first time with Ubuntu 64
<emss> mark__, you can try in a console typing 'cdrecord cdrom.img' that should burn it properly
<defrysk> DAZE-AdaR, or download the torrent and put the bad image in the folder first, the client wil then first check the iso you have and continue from there
<LiraNuna> well i know
<Stormx2> LiraNuna: Read what ubotu put
<LiraNuna> i'm trying to restore grub
<LiraNuna> but i get "no such device"
<ChrisBradley> So does HP F300 Scanner - With XSane
<nolimitsoya> BSDnux, -generic has obsoleted all other as of edgy
<emss> strawtarget, exactly
<Stormx2> LiraNuna: When issuing what command?
<DAZE-AdaR> thanks defryst- I think I might get 6.10 now though
<BSDnux> is generic 386 or 686?
<defrysk> DAZE-AdaR, better even :)
<vikash> when i shutdown ubuntu 6.10  i dont get any screen  just a blinking cursor
<LiraNuna> Stormx2: hold on
<nolimitsoya> BSDnux, as i said, -generi has obsoleted all other kernels
<vikash> for 30 seconds then system goes down
<LiraNuna> grub> root (hd0,0)
<LiraNuna> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<BSDnux> nolimitsoya, does it have smp built in?
<nolimitsoya> BSDnux, yes
<defrysk> BSDnux, yup
<BSDnux> ok
<vikash>  when i shutdown ubuntu 6.10  i dont get any screen  just a blinking cursor for 30 seconds then system goes down
<vikash> can somebody tell me
<LiraNuna> and i'm preety sure i have a partition setted up
<vikash> ??
<defrysk> vikash, everything fine then :)
<DAZE-AdaR> closing IRC now, ill be back later if it doesnt work- thanks for your help :)
<vikash> but it doesnot show anything
<Imrahil> how long would one expect until xorg 7.2 is pushed out for edgy? xorg release schedule calls for December 11
<Stormx2> LiraNuna: Thats odd... looks like it hasn't detected your disk
<mark__> emss: ok, I'll sacrifice my last CD to try the cdrecord trick. By the way: the cd is written correctly. To be more precise, it boots but when I choose "Install" from the menu it fails because of reading errors.
<bXi> are there any decent xgl guides for edgy 64bit ?
<w3ccv> vikash, sounds ok to me, there comes a point when screen drivers are closed and the kernel isn't quite dead
<vikash> same happedned with startup
<defrysk> vikash, what doe you want to see ?
<LiraNuna> Stormx2: :(
<defrysk> bling bling ?
<Stormx2> LiraNuna: Is this from the ubuntu live cd?
<BSDnux> another question: i can't get my audio card's line-in to work... when i use tvtime i get a picture, but i can't even move the volume control. when i connect the speakers directly to the tv-card's line-out i hear sound. any hints?
<emss> mark__, oh don't burn
<LiraNuna> Stormx2: what else?
<emss> mark__, you should md5 check the cd image then
<matju> if i plug a second mouse in my system, but i don't want it to be used by X11, what should i do?
<vikash> defrysk: i want to see messages
<mark__> emss: too late :-)
<LiraNuna> Stormx2: is there another option?
<BSDnux> should i compile the latest alsa-drivers?
<vikash> defrysk: like ubuntu 6.06
<emss> mark__, the image is probably messed up
<defrysk> vikash, I never see messages ,
<emss> mark__, incomplete that is
<Stormx2> LiraNuna: The alternate install cd... and there are some other options I think
<defrysk> vikash, the messagedays are over
<w3ccv> matju, unplut it
<nolimitsoya> defrysk, you should be getting usplash
<LiraNuna> also
<LiraNuna> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<LiraNuna> Error 15: File not found
<nolimitsoya> !usplash | vikash
<ubotu> vikash: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<defrysk> nolimitsoya, why ?
<mark__> emss: I already verified it. the same file works well when burnt with nero for windwos
<matju> w3ccv: no, i want to use it as HID with another app.
<nolimitsoya> defrysk, if you dont, something is broken
<defrysk> oh I see splashscreens
<vikash> defrysk: in 6.10....
<Stormx2> LiraNuna: Or use the grub super cd
<defrysk> I thought that was wat he ment
<Stormx2> LiraNuna: Eeek! Thats odd. Did you let windows take up all your disk space?
<nolimitsoya> defrysk, yes, it is. hes not seeing them ;)
<matju> if i plug a second mouse in my system, but i don't want it to be used by X11, what should i do? I want to use the HID/LinuxEvent interface using a custom program.
<LiraNuna> Stormx2: i removed windows
<LiraNuna> i got:
<defrysk> vikash, did you upgrade ?
<mark__> emss: cdrecord tells me "Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?" but burns nevertheless
<vikash> defryskL no fresh install
<emss> mark__, ok then I doubt you will have any different results, because k3b is just a frontend to command line programs: cdrecord, cdrdao etc.
<defrysk> hmm
<BSDnux> matju, remove the input device from xorg.conf
<edan> need help with ati driver install
<defrysk> and @ boot up you get a splash ?
<LiraNuna> grub> setup (hd0)
<LiraNuna> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<vikash> no ...
<defrysk> oooh
<LiraNuna> grub> setup (hd0,0)
<LiraNuna> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<vikash> i changed that to no splash
<wizo> hey, how can i find out the kernel path?
<vikash> now it tales less time
<Stormx2> LiraNuna: Eek
<vikash> than before
<defrysk> vikash, sudo apt-get install usplash
<defrysk> vikash, upstart is faster
<fujiX> anyone know if 6.10 will support higher resolutions in an upcoming update?
<matju> BSDnux: it's not in xorg.conf, it was hotplugged, added automatically.
<mark__> emss: I read somewhere that TAO mode could cause some problems with certain drives.
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, the resolutions you can use is dependant on you graphics driver. not ubuntu
<vikash> defrysk   its already installed
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, if you are just getting xga, you might be using vesa drivers. change that :)
<defrysk> vikash, not sure then maybe nolimitsoya knows ?
<nolimitsoya> nope, idont :)
<vikash> ok  guys anways thanx
<fujiX> nolimitsoya im running nvidia drivers...i think ^^
<defrysk> vikash, it must be a vga setting in menu.lst
<LiraNuna> yay i did it!
<LiraNuna> i had to use the grub from my hda
<defrysk> must be too high but not sure about howto
<LiraNuna> *hda1
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config'
<LiraNuna> thanks for that guide folks
<LiraNuna> bye
<fujiX> nolimitsoya yeah
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, if the last part doesnt work, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select driver 'nvidia'
<defrysk> fujiX, in edgy ?
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, then rerun 'nvidia-glx-config
<nolimitsoya> '
<defrysk> fujiX, in edgy run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, just cut and paste the commands :)
<defrysk> nolimitsoya, its nvidia-glx-config enable
<mark__> bye
<defrysk> its for dapper and older
<ThePub> good morning!  Would someone be able to point me at some documentation about getting the latest ATI driver working with Edgy?
<defrysk> edgy uses sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - anybody have any ideas how i can record a video of my desktop without using vmware?
<nolimitsoya> defrysk, hm... worked for me in edgy :)
<defrysk> nolimitsoya, I have a hard time beleiving it but hey I am not kidding
<wizo> hey, i need the kernel path, i thought i would find it in /usr/src, but then it issint in there
<wizo> what can i do
<bowman> hi. what do I need in order to grab X11 video for screencasts? ffmpeg tells me "could not find video grab device"
<nolimitsoya> defrysk, try it :)
<fujiX> nolimitsoya well, everything seems to be ok. running xgl and all, its just that i cant change my res higher then 1024x768
<defrysk> no i have nvidia up and running ;)
<nolimitsoya> defrysk, run it without invoking and command, and youll see its alive ;)
<php-freak> Hey guys do you know of a better way to see all my fonts on my screen, and stuf cause my display just don't seem that clear do you guys know what im talking about?
<php-freak> and my icons are real bulky
<fujiX> nolimitsoya tried sud dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but doesnt work
<defrysk> nolimitsoya, I'll test it next time :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - anybody have any ideas how i can record a video of my desktop without using vmware?
<Super_Cat_Frog> oops,. wrong window, sorry
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, try 'lsmod | grep nvidia'
<defrysk> nolimitsoya, never too late to learn
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, what does it say?
<emss> Super_Cat_Frog, xvidcap
<amoren> hola
<alex_> salut
<amoren> hola con
<Super_Cat_Frog> emss: ah, ta
<fujiX> nolimitsoyavidia               4554836  20
<fujiX> agpgart                34888  1 nvidia
<fujiX> i2c_core               23424  2 i2c_ec,nvidia
<amoren> hola
<amoren> hxujhgyutghbhxhdhyduogegeuhfuey
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, then i find it strange that you arent gett higher resolutions. have you checked your xorg.conf?
<fujiX> problem is that i dont know what to look for :P
<aleka> I have a simple apache Q. I have trying to map my webroot directory from /var/www to ~/www... and used the following directive in /etc/apache2/conf.d "Alias /var/www  /home/name/www/
<aleka> <Directory /home/name/www/>
<aleka>   Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<aleka>   AllowOverride All
<aleka>   Order allow,deny
<aleka>   Allow from all
<aleka> </Directory> .. I restarted apache and it worked yesterday. Now I just made some changes in my php file so I had to restart apache, and it is taking my web browser to /var/www... why is that?
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, youll be looking for screen resolutions :)
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, they should be under the screen section
<fujiX> whole filename again please?
<wizo> hey, how do i know which kernel headers to install?
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' <- in aterminal
<fujiX> thx
<aleka> Can someone check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35449/ please...
<maynoth> Hello
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, scroll down to the screen section and add the resolutions you want under modes under the subsection 'display' for all color depths
<A3n> how do i get dhcp to work with my wireless? "wireless tools for linux" can scan all AP's including my own but i dont seem to be able to get dhcp from it
<kmaynard> aleka, you may have better luck using ~/public_html
<maynoth> does anyone here have that link to the script which can automount partitions?
<wizo> why are my kernel headers  kernel-headers-2.4.27-2 2.4.27-12 when uname -a says that i have 2.6.15..
<aleka> kmaynard I am not following,,,
<w3ccv> A3n, what encryption are you using?
<A3n> none
<fujiX> nolimitsoya weird. there are higher resolutions there but i still cant select them in prefs.
<nolimitsoya> wizo, apt-get install kernel-headers
<kmaynard> aleka, instead of ~/www, use ~/public_html   it's a special apache directory. look it up in the docs for how to enable it. i've never been able to get odd directories in ~ to work correctly
<maynoth> hello... can anyone here help me mount a parition in edgy
<nolimitsoya> wizo, that package will always depend on the latest headers
<ripper> when i mount a spare drive in /media/storage (which is chmod'd 777), no matter how i mount it, only root can write to it, but yet the drive shows as being mounted rw, what can i do to fix this?
<fujiX> nolimitsoya but i suspect something isnt right in that file... problem is i dont know what
<nolimitsoya> maynoth, just 'sudo mount <partition> -t <filesystem> /<mountpoint>
<wizo> nolimitsoya, i did, but they only show me 2.4.*, but uname -a says that i have 2.6.15 etc.. so which kernel header should i choose?
<A3n> w3ccv: iwscan finds my ap and iwconfig sets my ap and all that everything is fine, but dhclient just cant find dhcp
<A3n> w3ccv: and i have no idea why
<wizo> nolimitsoya, it says that i should explicitly choose one
<nolimitsoya> wizo, if youve installed the kernel-headers package youll just have to sudo apt-get upgrade
<kevin_> myellow
<maynoth> nolimitsoya will that permanently mount it?
<wizo> nolimitsoya, im lost now
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, use pastebin and link it. perhaps someone will be able to spot something
<nolimitsoya> maynoth, make an entry to fstab
<kevin_> what yall need help with
<w3ccv> A3n, can you look at the AP, the log should tell if you connected
<wizo> which kernel header should i choose? there are 8 to choose from when i do sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<kevin_> most recent?
<scythe128> kevin nothing but what frued could figure out
<A3n> w3ccv: what log? dmesg?
<ripper> nolimitsoya im having a problem getting write access to a storage drive on my box, it shows as being mounted rw, but yet only root can write to it
<nolimitsoya> wizo, just cut and paste this 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-headers && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<maynoth> my device is hda3 can you tell me what I need to write in the fstab
<Crescendo> Xchat opens links in Mozilla instead of Firefox after the upgrade to Edgy - how can I remedy this?
<maynoth> sorry im a mega n00b
<w3ccv> A3n, the AP log, you will need to connect to it's admin interface
<nolimitsoya> ripper, youll have to chmod, or chowm as appropriate
<fujiX> nolimitsoya sry pastebin? :) and link it where?
<kevin_> check out ubuntuguide.org itll tell you pretty much everything
<scythe128> ripper, in your fstab... ad user as an option on that drives line
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | fujiX
<ubotu> fujiX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ripper> scythe128 done that, didnt work
<A3n> well i cant get to the AP log when i'm in ubuntu because i dont have internet in ubuntu lol
<ripper> nolimitsoya done that too
<khoa> anyone know why in "Update Manager" I have 2 packages greyed out?
<khoa> in particular "libggi2" and "mplayer"
<A3n> ow nvm tha
<nolimitsoya> maynoth, /dev/hda3 <mount point> <filesystem type> defaults 0 2
<w3ccv> A3n, thught you may have another way in.
<nolimitsoya> ripper, mounted with defaults, or nouser?
<A3n> w3ccv: well i dont remember being a log there
<wizo> nolimitsoya, ah, now i have more choices to choose from
<khoa> they are under the "Distribution Updates" section, and they won't allow me to click on them, also it already says my system is up-to-date
<ripper> nolimitsoya mounted with defaults
<w3ccv> A3n, tail dmesg or tail -f /var/log/messages to see what your connection is doing
<nolimitsoya> wizo, you can try out 'man fstab' for documentation onhow to use it
<fujiX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35451/
<wizo> ?
<ivan27> hello
<w3ccv> A3n  my linksys and dlink have logs. not real detailed and not always helpful
<wizo> fstab? O.o
<ivan27> how does i know on a ubuntu server if a interface (eth0) is running full dulpex?
<maynoth> ok thank you...
<maynoth> do I need to create a mount point first?
<A3n> omg i think i know what the problem is
<nolimitsoya> wizo, if you want in depth explainations of what everything does, just typ 'man fstab' in a terminal
<A3n> i'm in my router config
<A3n> it says DHCP to my dads, moms and sis pc but to me it says reserved
<nolimitsoya> wizo, sorry... i think i might be talking to the wrong person :P
<A3n> lol
<wizo> lol yea i think so too
<wizo> anyway, i think i found the correct header to apt-get install, thanks
<w3ccv> A3n, ah ha!  most problems should be that simple
<A3n> i think i go install my internet driver from the firmwire and set it to dhcp lol
<A3n> lucky for me this is an easy solution
<A3n> bye
<A3n> and thx
<w3ccv> a3n  bye
<ripper> nolimitsoya any ideas on this issue, i've tried to mount it defaults,user and defaults and still cant write to it unless im root
<nolimitsoya> ripper, no, i dont :) chmod and chown is it
* wizo prays
<ripper> nolimitsoya seems i can chown it, but as soon as i mount it, it gets re-chown'd to root:root
<maynoth> does anyone here know how to create a permanent mount point? in /media
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> anyone use tomcat ?
<nolimitsoya> maynoth, ive already told you :)
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | gsuveg
<ubotu> gsuveg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maynoth> just the fstab?
<nolimitsoya> maynoth, if anything is unclear, just ask'
<maynoth> thats it?
<gsuveg> nolimitsoya: ;)
<nolimitsoya> maynoth, whats it?
<maynoth> I just make the entry to the fstab? and I dont have to do anything else?
<sir-k-> is a usb device running with full USB 2 speed when dmesg outputs "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd..."?
<nolimitsoya> gsuveg, next time ill awnser 'yes', and continue with 'ive heard that some people do...' when youre getting your hopes up ;)
<fujiX> can someone check my xorg.conf and see why i cant select a higher res then 1024x768 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35451/
<nolimitsoya> maynoth, youll have to create the actual directory, but i assume you have already...
<gsuveg> nolimitsoya: for me dont listen tomcat on 8080 port
<nolimitsoya> maynoth, the just run 'sudo mount -a'
<wizo> thanks nolimitsiya :D
<nolimitsoya> maynoth, if it mounts, youre go :)
<wizo> soya
<gsuveg> nolimitsoya: im insane newbie in tomcat ;)
<wizo> *
<nolimitsoya> wizo, np :)
<winston_> Need help! I boot into an XGL session and somehow my quit options do not include a shutdown or reboot option, just a log out and other buttons. When I log out the screen goes black and stays frozen like that. Any idea on how I can change or repair this?
<nolimitsoya> gsuveg, ive never used it, so dont ask me :)
<gsuveg> nolimitsoya: lol
* wizo prays for madwifi to compile correctly
<elhaxxorz> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<notwist> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wizo> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sir-k-> is a usb device running with full USB 2 speed when dmesg outputs "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd..."?
<gsuveg> nolimitsoya: 8180 ;) only for achive..
<blizzkid> This is a call to all you sound-specialists out there. I can't get my sound working. Tried every single "solution" I could find on google, but still no sound. Anyone could help me out?
<nolimitsoya> elhaxxorz wizo notwist please /msg ubotu instead of spamming :)
<notwist> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35454/ <- any idea why "burn" gives this error? please help
<wizo> ah ok
<tiagoboldt> I'm running in a Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz(centrino). What kernel version should I use (386, 686, generic)?
<nolimitsoya> tiagoboldt, -generic has made every other kernel obsolete
<tiagoboldt> x)
<shock> hello, I need some help. I am using an Intel 915 based board. I cannot get the proper resolution for my monitor.
<tiagoboldt> tks :D
<nolimitsoya> shock, you need the 915resolution package
<nolimitsoya> shock 'sudo apt-get install 915resolution'
<shock> I have installed that package
<nolimitsoya> shock, did you run it?
<shock> uhh.. how do I do that?
<nolimitsoya> shock, i have no idea :) try just typing the name of the package in a terminal. thats usualy it
<shock> k
<notwist> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35454/
<notwist> any idea why burn gives me that error?
<Stormx2> notwist: Its setting the local to "", but I don't know why
<notwist> Stormx2: i have no idea what that even means
<nolimitsoya> notwist, edit its configuration files and add a valid locale
<notwist> what is the burning program called that is used in nautilus in ubuntu to burn isos?
<notwist> nolimitsoya: i dont even know what a locale is :S
<Stormx2> notwist: Like, where you live
<nolimitsoya> notwist, a language set
<azion> Hello all, I've just installed 6.10, and when I login the screen becomes distorted and locks up
<notwist> like "sv"?
<Stormx2> notwist: Yeah. Or "pl" or whatever
<nolimitsoya> notwist, se would be it for sweden, tro jag ;)
<nolimitsoya> *r
<fujiX> actually i think its sv ;)
<notwist> nolimitsoya: i think its sv ;P
<nolimitsoya> fujiX, the standard is se :)
<maswan> nolimitsoya: no, se is sweden, sv is svenska (the language)
<nolimitsoya> ok, i gave in :)
<nolimitsoya> *giv
<nolimitsoya> **e
<azion> Hello all, I've just installed 6.10, and when I login the screen becomes distorted and locks up. Can anyone help me fix this?
<Moosejaw> hi all
<Moosejaw> all off the apps i open in ubuntu seem to be stuck to the top toolbar...how can i fix this, as of last night they were freely moveable
<carrasca> como te llamas
<winston_> Anybody know why in a XGL session I don't have a shutdown or eboot button under the system/quit menu
<carrasca> y a mi que
<winston_> ?
<azion> Hello all, I've just installed 6.10, and when I login the screen becomes distorted and locks up. Can anyone help me fix this?
<talis> Hello everyone, I have just installed 6.10 and it seems every torrent client I have installed freezes my system up. I have tried BitTornado, qBittorrent, Azureus, Ktorrent and they all work for about 2 minutes and lock my system up. The only one that does not lock the system up doesn't download anything. It just sits there and does nothing at all. Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Vorbote> talis: that seems a problem with your network interface and/or kernel driver for such hardware.
<cgcx> anybody know what the latest word is on compatibility with p965 motherboards? If I buy an Asus P5B, will I be able to run Edgy?
<maynoth> Thank you so much
<najand> Hello All
<maynoth> that worked great after a reboot
<najand> What is up tonight?
<zaink1> Hi... Why cant i install rpm packages when using Ubuntu 6.06
<maynoth> I wish ubuntu shipped with a gui to do that
<maynoth> :(
<talis> Vorbote: I figured it had to be something on those lines as all that software cannot be at fault and do the same thing. Any suggestions?
<najand> maynoth: Why do you need rpms? When there are much easier to use deb packages?
<Vorbote> zaink1: because Debian and its derivatives do not use rpm as package format, but you can always use alien to convert them (and break your system 99% of the time).
<Seveas> zaink1, because rpm is a rather bad program and the rpm packaging format is infrior to the .deb format. Ubuntu uses .deb packages
<Seveas> zaink1, and software on ubuntu is installed via the package manager, not by downloading random packages :)
<maynoth> rpms? i think you got the wrong guy...
<maynoth> I was mounting a ext3 partition in edgy
<najand> Sorry
<najand> maynoth:
<najand> maynoth: sorry
<maynoth> dont be
<maynoth> hehe
<maynoth> just tell who ever helped me edit my fstab thank you
<Vorbote> talis: I suggest you check the level of support your hardware has in linux with a google search. (lspci will tell you the name of your network interface, usually)
<jughead> how do I kill a non-responsive firefox via command line?
<najand> maynoth: Hmm.... Anyone here can help me with YABOOT in Ubuntu(PPC)?
<talis> Vorbote: thanks very much, most appreciated. :)
<Moosejaw> all off the apps i open in ubuntu seem to be stuck to the top toolbar...how can i fix this, as of last night they were freely moveable
<Moosejaw> can someone tell me what to do?
<Adrian> jughead: killall firefox
<notwist> what burn program can i use besides "burn"?
<maynoth> (gedit:4787): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply.
<Vorbote> Seveas: He! I wouldn't go as far a say that rpm is inferior. Rather that most people packaging rpms are doing a shoddy work. On downloading random install packages, to me that's suicide by drive-by shooting...
<maynoth> I get that error every time after I update edgy
<najand> jughead: killall firefox-bin
<maynoth> is it a big deal?
<Seveas> Vorbote, rpm is inferior as well, the bad behaviour from people just makes it worse
<Vorbote> Seveas: I agree with you that rpm is brittle as old bones :-)
<najand> maynoth: What is the error?
<VigoFusio1> I have a bad config error, looks like I goofed something up, but I am pretty ignorant to Linux,,,,still,,,
<najand> maynoth: Maybe you have some broken packages
<maynoth> (gedit:4787): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply.
<Vorbote> maynoth: the D-BUS error should not interfere with the upgrade. (Nothing broke here whan that happened).
<notwist> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35454/ <- anyone, please? If no idea, atleast a tip for another burning software
<maynoth> well i only get that error after I upgrade
<w3ccv> jughead, a) ps -ef | grep firefox  b) note the PID c) kill -9 (that PID)
<maynoth> sorry thats what I meant
<zaink1> Well, I might be the stupid one arround here, but I guess there is a way to install rpm packages somehow. I have downloaded som tools from www.cadsoft.de, however, i youst noticed they got tgz as well, but thats all they offer
<notwist> zaink1: you can install rpm packages with "alien"
<notwist> zaink1: convert them to .deb anyway
<jughead> the killall firefox-bin worked thanks guys
<Jinkguns> hmm
<Jinkguns> how do I build from a extract force directory?
<blekos> hello guys
<Jinkguns> *source
<Jinkguns> its been so long
<blekos> i would really need some help
<VigoFusio1> Terminal error says I am Sandy, true, but I need a domain, I do not have one that I know of. If I do, I have no idea where to place it at.
<Jinkguns> is it, ./configure make ?
<Jinkguns> make install ?
<blekos> does anyone have the original xorg configuration?
<zaink1> thanks, bye
<blekos> something went wrong and my screen is smaller than is should be
<blekos> i cant afford re-installing Ubuntu again (for 3rd time)...
<malt> why belkos
<malt> ubuntu is free :P
<munroe> It's smaller ? So you're resolution is lower than it should be?
<apokryphos> blekos: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<nite> Hi folks good afternoon
<apokryphos> hi
<phlasphy__> good morning nite
<nite> i have a question if anyone can help
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<phlasphy__> ask away
<phlasphy__> apokryphos: rofl
<stoorty> whats the command to bring up a network adapter?
<phlasphy__> ifconf i think
<stoorty> ifup?
<nite> has anyone had any luck getting a DXG movie camara to work on ubuntu?
<w3ccv> stoorty, if you just want to see how it'
<w3ccv> s config  ifconfig -a
<stoorty> i want to activate it
<jh_> how the heck can i have my old asus v7700 agp card to work?
<VigoFusio1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35455/  <-----any help please?
<phlasphy__> must drink
<bray> Can you save AbiWord documents as a Microsoft Word document?
<phlasphy__> .doc that is i think so
<nite> Is there a package that get it going similar to what you have to do for an Ipod
<bray> Aha, ok
<Surghi> hi
<IdleOne> nite gtkpod I believe
<Surghi> Are there any Public Domain sounds which I could use for a computer game that will be released as GPL ?
<nite> IdleOne I need a program for a DXG movie camara
<wildchild> hello
<wildchild> why when I click on a song in amarok it shows like it is playing for a sec and than everything stops... I need to terminate amarok
<IdleOne> nite:  I dont know sorry
<nite> Hmmmm
<VigoFusio1> Surghi: Did you look at FSF.org?
<gitanilla> ola
<IdleOne> wildchild:  kill -9 amarok in terminal
<wildchild> ya,,, and than
<IdleOne> then what?
<wildchild> I wannt amarok playingg music not terminating it
<Surghi> Yes VigoFusio1 but it does not seem as if they knew a site offering music
<pollll> Hello. :-)
<pollll> Where can I download the images from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/EdgyProposals/Summary_18JULY2006?
<VigoFusio1> Surghi: Have you thought of making your own with a MIDI keyboard?
<tuna-fish-> dumb question: if I wanna read stuff directly from /dev/hdaX and output it into stdout what should i use?
<Surghi> VigoFusio1, I do not have a keyboard
<wildchild> IdleOne, How can I fix this problem: amarok is not respondig, while I click on a song to play
<atyo> i have had tons of problems with amarok on ubuntu
<atyo> won't read my library etc
<atyo> gave up on it
<IdleOne> wildchild:  probably need wiki.ubuntu.com/restrictedformats and add the codecs
<bray> wildchild: I use XMMS and it works like a charm
<wildchild> IdleOne: no It played music before, just this morning.
<nite> It kinda seems like I'm going to have to try wine for the DXG movie camara but I really hate to use microsoft junk on linux was looking for an alternative way to get the camara working.
<VigoFusio1> Surghi: I have a very nice one here, if it possible for me to do, I will start a file and lay some tracks down for you. I will have to do alotta learning fast. but that is all I can think of, make your own, or get someone you know to play some sounds.
<IdleOne> wildchild:  sorry dont know what to say but you can try xmms
<dsquare> i have installed photoshop (6) using wine and the install seemed successful, bot i do not know how to start the program!! please tell me how to find it, or install it under wine so that i can access it?
<Surghi> VigoFusio1: sounds good
<dsquare> how to find and run it, i should say.
<IdleOne> dsquare: wine programname should start it up
<VigoFusio1> Surghi: Wait! Gutenberg Project or Library of Congress, they have Sound Files that are Public Domain.
<dsquare> idle, well when i ran the install, it seemed to launch in wine
<Bo36> Does anybody know a program to read .lit files? (lit = m$ e-book)
<wildchild> IdleOne: xmms are codecs ?
<IdleOne> dsquare:  yes and you will need to run the program in wine also
<dsquare> idle, but now i don't know how to access wine or the location of photoshop (one default (program/files/adobe/photoshop) and one in my home folder..
<dsquare> idle, how do i do that?
<VigoFusio1> Gutenburg may nt have many sound files, but I know LoC does.
<Surghi> VigoFusio1, Wonderful!
<tuna-fish-> dsquare: yeah. from terminal cd .wine/drive_c/
<IdleOne> wildchild: xmms is a app that plays music
<tuna-fish-> dsquare: that is where standard wine c drive is
<IdleOne> dsquare:  in terminal type wine photoshop.exe I believe
<tuna-fish-> Idleone: gotta be in photoshop working directory I believe
<VigoFusio1> Surghi: And allmost everything in the Library of Congress is Public Domain, if it isn't is is marked as such.
<IdleOne> tuna-fish-:  yeah
<Mportnoy> Hi, to run XGL which video card for laptop is better   GEforce go 7300 or QUadro NVS 300M ?
<Surghi> VigoFusio1, sorry for asking so stupid, but .... well, I entered the name "Library of Congress" in google,  and the very first result was this:   http://www.loc.gov/index.html
<Surghi> VigoFusio1, but I think thats not what you've been talking about, isn't it?
<dsquare> (wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\photoshop.exe": Module not found) for "wine photoshop.exe"  and (bash: cd: .wine/drive_C/: No such file or directory) for that command..
<VigoFusio1> Surghi: That is correct, it is The Library of Congress. there are about 50,000 pages in that site
<nite> well gotta go for now thanks for any and all help guys gotta get ready for work now seeya :-)
<dsquare> wine c:\\program files\   <-- i typed this and it seemed successful..
<VigoFusio1> Surghi: Try google: that url music and sound
<blizzard97> Ive got vmware installed on my AMD64 edgy and I can't get package manager to uninstall it any sugestions?
<Bo36> Does anybody know a program to read .lit files? (lit = m$ e-book)
<ImDaGuY> do u want to read it in ubuntu Bo36 ?
<silya> what pkg contains make?
<dsquare> del@del-desktop:~$ ~~wine c:\\program files\adobe\photoshop\photoshop.exe bash: ~~wine: command not found del@del-desktop:~$ ~~wine c:\\program files\adobe\photoshop\  I am trying to run photoshop 6 from wine but do not know how to run the program, i believe i have installed it successfully as the installation procedure did report that was successful. plz help!? :)
<Bo36> well, i'd rather convert it to st else, but a lit reader would be fine too. i'm using dapper right now
<kevin_> I have ubuntu 6.06, and I can't read or write to my windows drive (it's a separate HDD). I can see it in the "computer" view, it's labeled as 233.8 GB volume. I've tried to mount it, but it won't mount.  any ideas as to what to do?
<VigoFusio1> blizzard97: You can disable VNC in one of the Gnome Panels, or use a sudu, but I do not know Linux commands, yet
<Surghi> VigoFusio1, may I ask you to give me ANY example of Public Domain sounds on this page?  I really cannot find anything
<Celldweller> hey guys, im having problems with permissions, even as root
<VigoFusio1> Surghi: Sure, let me peek in there and find the Public Records section
<Celldweller> i cant even get into the systems users and groups as root
<ripaki> Hi to you all, I need your help to install TwinhanDTV Aplha digitv card (usb) on Ubuntu Edgy
<ripaki> I have looked everywhere but find nothing
<bray> Celldweller: Did you try typing sudo before the command?
<Surghi> thank you VigoFusio1
<Celldweller> command to change mod?
<Celldweller> chmod
<Celldweller> and reguardless i clicked the user root gui, and its should let me open users and groups and it wont let me access a lot of things
<Celldweller> its weird
<bray> Celldweller: Huh... that is weird...
<Celldweller> yea, so lol
<Celldweller> now what do i do
<bray> Celldweller: I'm not totally sure... either way I've got to get going. So good luck with that. I'd have a look in the wiki and forums to see if anyone else had the same problem.
<Celldweller> looked in those
<Celldweller> they are for file permissions only
<bray> Huh... well... yeah, good luck... not much I can tell ya.
<VigoFusion> Surghi: What type of sounds? or music? you can edit and do what you like
<wildchild> this is freaking odd: [19:53]  <wildchild> why when I click on a song in amarok it shows like it is playing for a sec and than everything stops... I need to terminate amarok
<wildchild> now it's playing and I didn't do anything but wait
<wildchild> o_O
<Surghi> VigoFusion, Just a nice music, no idea until I heard it.... where is this music on this site?  None of the pages says that it is Public Domain
<kevin_> where can I get chromium BSU?
<kevin_> the site is got a problem with it
<ripaki> Does anyone know to help with TwinhanDTV Alpha usb box
<NineTeen67Comet> Whelp .. I've got myself an OLD Gateway mobo (Intel) and tossed it in my new case (simple case with a power/reset button and a couple LED lights). I found it online and tried to hook up the front panel as shown in the instructions. But, it will boot and stops (all night) at the Gateway logo just before the bios fires up. I took the battery out for about 15 minutes, and re-checked my connections. I swapped all the ram around and still it 
<kevin_> is the cpu good?
<VigoFusion> Surghi: http://search.loc.gov:8765/query.html?col=loc&qt=public+domain&qp=url%3A%2Frr%2Frecord%2F&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
<wow_at_noplay> can anyone tell me where to find ctx drivers for this
<NineTeen67Comet> kevin_: I'm "assuming" so. I don't have another to test it with (PII) .. think I might just see if anyone around here is tossing out an old computer (I like using old computers as my servers) ..
<mrlinux> when using a thin client i try to load flash but it crashes the client but the server works fine
<NineTeen67Comet> kevin_: It did just spend three days in my luggage .. lol .. could'a snapped something in the old cpu connection (it stands up on it's side) ..
<kevin_> NineTeen67Comet: I've had good experiences with P2s and 3s
<kevin_> NineTeen67Comet: I dont' think that it's bad
<kevin_> although, if it was in the luggage, it could have gotten a ESD
<NineTeen67Comet> kevin_: ditto .. they seem to handle the few web sites I run, and toss around files in the house along with handeling the printer duties .. all goes well ..
<Surghi> how can I listen to *.mid files please?
<Surghi> thank you VigoFusion 1
<wow_at_noplay> ctx drivers for ubuntu 5.01 anyone . refresh rate on this sux\
<NineTeen67Comet> kevin_: I had it in the static bag .. hopefully that was enough ..
<kevin_> NineTeen67Comet: it should be
<kevin_> NineTeen67Comet: is it the exact same as the one that was in previously?
<NineTeen67Comet> I think my wifes friend has an old bobo I can have .. I swaped in a new one when she had some issues with her computer .. (Turned out to be her power switch was grounded out to the computer case) ..
<kevin_> NineTeen67Comet: mhz and all that?
<VigoFusion> Surghi: it is $1.50 per CD, thats not bad
<kevin_> NineTeen67Comet: you might have to set the timing on the mobo manually
<Surghi> thats true
<kevin_> NineTeen67Comet: I had to do that to mine
<NineTeen67Comet> kevin_: naw, this bobo/cpu/ram is all out of another box.
<ripaki> I need help to get TwinhanDTV Alpha work with edgy
<NineTeen67Comet> kevin_:  I can't even get to the bios screen ..
<zspada15> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kevin_> NineTeen67Comet:  and you did clear the cmos, right?
<kevin_> NineTeen67Comet: what about a bad floppy drive?
<NineTeen67Comet> kevin_: I can't find the bios jumpers so I pulled the battery for 15-20 minutes .. I think I found the cmos jumpers and moved the jumper back and forth (it's right next to the jumpers for front panel USB) ..
<NineTeen67Comet> kevin_: no floppy installed ..
<kevin_> NineTeen67Comet:  try taking the battery out and then taking the power cord out, then pressing the power button and that might clear any static charges
<soundray> NineTeen67Comet: some boards you have to power up with the jumper in the reset position to actually reset the CMOS
<kevin_> that too
<Sybux> ave
<NineTeen67Comet> kevin_: Okay .. I'll give that'n a try .. (both) ..
<kevin_> any1 here know how to handle this:
<kevin_> I have ubuntu 6.06, and I can't read or write to my windows drive (it's a separate HDD). I can see it in the "computer" view, it's labeled as 233.8 GB volume. I've tried to mount it, but it won't mount.  any ideas as to what to do?
<bipolar> kevin_: what is it formated as?
<kevin_> ntfs
<soundray> kevin_: if you can see it in the computer view, it normally means that it is already mounted
<soundray> kevin_: check with 'mount' in a terminal.
<kevin_> soundray: yeah, but I can't read or write to it
<kevin_> soundray: how do i do that
<soundray> kevin_: open a terminal (Alt-F2, enter 'gnome-terminal') and run 'mount'
<kevin_> ok
<kevin_> then what
<soundray> kevin_: look at the output and see if you can make sense of it
<soundray> kevin_: how is it connected? IDE? SATA? Channel of its own? Slave drive?
<kevin_> I'm a linux n00b, it's all greek to me
<kevin_> soundray: it's an ide drive of it's won
<Adnarim> hi
<kevin_> *own
<kevin_> where is the ubotu?
<soundray> kevin_: it should appear as /dev/hdcX then, with X probably =1
<ripaki>  I need help to get TwinhanDTV Alpha work with edgy, does anyone know??
<lukasz> hello
<soundray> kevin_: try 'mount | grep ntfs', that filters the output for the string ntfs
<Royito> hello i trying to use the amule mm but it says that i got a firewall and it dont want to give me ide high... so i try to configure the iptable but i dont know hot to doit..., so im want to find  some graphic app for it...
<Adnarim> can someone help me? I have a partition mounted in my system and now the gnome desktop shows its symbol. I dont want to see it on my desktop, so how do I make to let it disappear?
<soundray> Adnarim: mount it to a mountpoint outside of /media
<ChrisBradley> we're up on port 80 \o/ woot!
<kevin_> soundray: it did nothing
<xzk> I was in class earlier today and i got to test and see if the wifi on my laptop worked since i configured it with a tutorial.. and when i was in class.. everything worked, firefox, gaim... except for the weather report and xchat :(   any ideas why?
<Adnarim> soundray is that the only possibility?
<soundray> kevin_: in that case I was wrong and it isn't mounted.
<ChrisBradley> many thanks to ubuntu and Time Warner
<Royito> hello i trying to use the amule mm but it says that i got a firewall and it dont want to give me ide high... so i try to configure the iptable but i dont know how to doit..., so im want to find  some graphic app for it... can anybody help me?
<kevin_> but i can still see it
<cheesy> i need a html editor like phase5 (syntax highlighting, project managment, syntax help..) what can i use
<cheesy> ?
<xzk> uh oh something is burning - brb
<soundray> Adnarim: probably not, but everything else requires more low-level interventions
<kevin_> soundray: how do i  mount it, i tried mount hdb1
<Adnarim> k what is a "good" place for pemanently mounting partitions in the system? I thought media was the "right" one, soundray
<soundray> kevin_: let's first try and identify the device name. Run 'sudo fstab -l' in the terminal. It will ask for your password and then list the hard disk devices.
<xzk> Adnarim:   thats what i thought too.. is that not right?
<soundray> kevin_: it's definitely not hdb, because hdb would denote a slave drive on IDE channel 0.
<Raging_Hog> aren't the usual mount points in /mnt?
<Zambezi> Is there a way to block IP that portscans?
<cheesy> i need a html editor like phase5(win) (syntax highlighting, project managment, syntax help..) what can i use?
<soundray> Raging_Hog: no, according to FHS, /mnt is a mountpoint of its own reserved for temporary manual mounts.
<xzk> Raging_Hog:   i don't know i still haven't figured out the linux filesystem and folder abbreviation meanings
<Royito> hello....
<Royito>  im trying to use the amule mm but it says that i got a firewall and it dont want to give me ide high... so i try to configure the iptable but i dont know how to doit..., so im want to find  some graphic app for it... can anybody help me?
<soundray> cheesy: screem, nvu, bluefish
<kevin_> soundray: command not found
<ripaki>  I need help to get TwinhanDTV Alpha work with edgy, does anyone know??
<Adnarim> hmmm what shall I take now for a directory?
<soundray> kevin_: sorry, 'sudo fdisk -l'
<xzk> Adnarim:   I use /media
<medic30420> here is a fun question: i have a cable modem, an ubuntu server w/2 network cards, a wireless router and 3 more ubuntu desktops.  Hooking everything up in that order, what software do I to install and configure to use the server as a gateway/firewall?
<kevin_> soundray: ok
<Raging_Hog> soundray, aah so it's just for manual. That's the way I've used to do it. Disregard me folks
<Adnarim> I too but media gives this stupid icon
<NineTeen67Comet> kevin_: thanks much for your help .. I did get a reset bios password screen for a second, but I hadn't hooked up the keyboard, and when I shut it down and brought it back it stuck again at the initial screen .. no biggie, off to finish unpacking . thanks again ..
<jrib> !icons | Adnarim
<ubotu> Adnarim: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<kevin_> No problem
<kevin_> I love to help people with hardare
<xzk> what is the difference between gnome and kde
<Adnarim> ubotu I DON't want to see them :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I DON't want to see them :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kevin_> it's the soft stuff that make smy head hurt
<jrib> Adnarim: well it's a setting, so you can turn it off just like you turn it on
<apokryphos> xzk: different desktop environment, stressing different values, having different default applications, different feel etc
<NineTeen67Comet> kevin_: well I've got the softstuff in the *nix world working well (I have to fumble but I figure it out) .. take care ..
<apokryphos> xzk: I recommend trying both out as well as you can for a week, then making up a decision
<Adnarim> I'll try this
<kevin_> you too
<kevin_> soundray: so it sees it
<xzk> apokryphos:   i thought linux was linux
<kevin_> and it sees my other drive too
<xzk> now i really am confused
<Boopop> Hi al
<soundray> kevin_: so what's the device name of your 322 GB partition?
<Raging_Hog> what I saw in wikipedia about FHS, they say that /media is just for removable media. Does it mean also other hds?
<kevin_> hda
<apokryphos> xzk: linux has several desktop environments. GNOME and kde are the most popular
<apokryphos> xzk: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<xzk> what is a desktop environment?
<kevin_> soundray: lemme guess,
<Boopop> what does it mean if on ubuntu, my wifi card can see wireless networks, but cannot connect? Shall i just install ndiswrapper?
<UbuntuCE> hi. who knows openoffice writer well?
<kevin_> soundray: mount hda
<eyalw> hi
<soundray> kevin_: poor guess
<kevin_> soundray:  i see
<soundray> UbuntuCE: is this a survey or a help request?
<cheesy> soundray: thanks i take nvu
<kevin_> soundray: well, I tried
<UbuntuCE> soundray: i have trouble with pages numering- i have 2-9 ok, but over them it`s still 1,1,1 etc.
<soundray> kevin_: look through the fdisk -l output.
<conn> hi, I'm using ubuntu, I'm wondering what the name is of the gnome app to change the system theme (icons etc)?
<conn> I want to install it manually from the repo, but can't find using search
<conn> *using kubuntu
<soundray> UbuntuCE: can you rephrase that?
<kevin_> soundray: and i'm looking for....
<kevin_> soundray: hda1?
<UbuntuCE> soundray: i write in writer
<soundray> kevin_: a section with a plausible disk size and an NTFS partition
<UbuntuCE> soundray: and number the pages
<jojo__> whenever I try to type command "sudo /etc/firefox/firefoxrc" to get access to the file... my terminal says "command not found" ...why?
<UbuntuCE> soundray: 2 to 9 are ok (2,3,4 etc.), but over 10 page all pages are named "1"
<kevin_> soundray: i see it
<kevin_> soundray: wait
<Adnarim> there is no /apps/nautilus/desktop dir and file on my pc
<soundray> jojo__: because firefoxrc isn't a command. Try sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<kevin_> soundray: by plausible you mean: the 200+gig one, right?
<soundray> UbuntuCE: it's a space issue. Your page number is partly covered up.
<soundray> kevin_: yes, if that's your only drive of that size
<UbuntuCE> soundray: how to correct it?
<kevin_> soundray: and then what?
<soundray> UbuntuCE: depends on your layout. Try putting your page number in a footer or header and center it with Ctrl-E
<kevin_> does anyone hear that!? nature calls! brb
<piggyg1> YAY!!!!!
<piggyg1> Ubuntu works on QEMU
<Boopop> Can anybody help me install ndiswrapper?
<soundray> kevin_: I need you to tell me the device name. Something like /dev/hdxY with x one of a b c d... and Y a number
<UbuntuCE> soundray:  now all pages are "9"
<Boopop> anybody?
<blue-frog> gnome settings and xorg.conf apparently shows a us keyboard but in console (ctrl alt F1) I have fr keyboard, where do I find the conf file ruling console, pls?
<soundray> UbuntuCE: have you placed your page numbers in a footer?
<soundray> !ndiswrapper | Boopop
<ubotu> Boopop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Boopop> thanks
<UbuntuCE> soundray:  fotter is the bar on the down? yes, i checked the wrong number and typed "9"
<kevin_> soundray: Disk /dev/hda: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes
<xorn> hi, i got some problem concerning ati and the screen resolution.. would anybody be so kind and help me out with it?!
<soundray> kevin_: you need the device name of the NTFS partition
<Boopop> ubotu - Ubuntu detects wifi networks through my cardbus wifi, but won't connect, even with no security. Do i need to install ndiswrapper? Thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubuntu detects wifi networks through my cardbus wifi, but won't connect, even with no security. Do i need to install ndiswrapper? Thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Boopop> -_-
<Boopop> lol
<bluefox83> Boopop, ubotu = a bot
<kevin_> soundray: /dev/hda1   *           1       32422   245110288+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Boopop> I noticed, lmao
<Boopop> thanks anyway :P
<soundray> UbuntuCE: remove the 9 and do an Insert-Fields-Page Number
<soundray> kevin_: what do you get when you 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt'?
<Chris_Sutcliff> hi
<Chris_Sutcliff> can anyone help me?
<Chris_Sutcliff> im trying to compile a kernel
<soundray> !kernelcompile | Chris_Sutcliff
<ubotu> Chris_Sutcliff: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<shwag> Chris_Sutcliff: with what ?
<Chris_Sutcliff> and i get this error when the modules are compiled
<shwag> Chris_Sutcliff: oh
<Chris_Sutcliff> http://pastebin.co.uk/7096
<ripaki> Does anyone have TwinhanDTV Alpha tv card?
<kevin_> soundray: well, I didn't know you were supposed to put /mnt after it
<shwag> Chris_Sutcliff: what is  drivers/ide/pci/atiixp  ?
<soundray> kevin_: it's just one possibility. If you use /mnt your drive contents will appear inside the directory /mnt/
<jojo__> hey guys.  i'm runnin edgy eft; i just tried modifying firefoxrc.... commenting out the composite section in x.org.. essentially where is x.org??
<kevin_> soundray:  it worked!
<UbuntuCE> soundray:  i dit. but the situations is identitcal to the beggining
<kevin_> soundray: only
<soundray> kevin_: you can't write to NTFS
<kevin_> soundray: i dont' have the permissinons necessary
<bitzero> yo, can any one help me with a no direct rendering problem, with a ati x800 pci-e video card ?
<kevin_> soundray: to see the contents
<soundray> kevin_: this is a good time to read the documentation that ubotu will point you to:
<soundray> !ntfs | kevin_
<ubotu> kevin_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kevin_> soundray: thanks
<soundray> !fuse | kevin_
<ubotu> kevin_: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Chris_Sutcliff> shwag: im not sure, some type of ati drivers - i just used the default config and edited in/out bits i wanted/didnt want
<bitzero> im tryin to use beryl, but cant solve  the problem with the driver...
<jojo__> hey guys.  i'm runnin edgy eft; i just tried modifying firefoxrc.... commenting out the composite section in x.org.. essentially where is x.org??
<shwag> Chris_Sutcliff: well take that out of your kernel config if that is what is erroring and you dont need it. duh
<Chris_Sutcliff> good point
* Chris_Sutcliff feels stupid
<Chris_Sutcliff> thanks :)
<SpareXX> can i install ubuntu over my windows partition and keep the other partition on the drive until i can get a backup of them?
<jojo__> hey guys.  i'm runnin edgy eft; i just tried modifying firefoxrc.... commenting out the composite section in x.org.. essentially where is x.org??
<Boopop> Can anyone help me install ndis wrapper?
<snow_leo> Is girls there?
<tonyyarusso> SpareXX: Yes, if you follow instructions carefully.
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | SpareXX
<ubotu> SpareXX: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<UbuntuCE> soundray: any ideas why there is no 10,11, but 1,1,1 ?
<soundray> SpareXX: it's possible, but not recommended. Best to have a full backup before you manipulate partitions.
<Znortfl> Good day people, I am running Edgy Eft and I would like to use my newly-bought headset. But when I start the sound recorder and the input is set to ALSA it gives an error. If I set it to OSS it starts but I can record anything
<crimsun> snow_leo: over half the world's human population are female. What are you on about?
<SpareXX> hmm, ok
<soundray> UbuntuCE: I told you, didn't you listen?
<UbuntuCE> soundray:  it doesn`t work
<kevin_> soundray: what should I do? As of Ubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake) there is slightly more NTFS writing support
<kevin_> through a very experimental NTFS FUSE module. Using this seems to work but
<kevin_> is NOT recommended. Do you want to use this?
<UbuntuCE> soundray:  it`s still 1,1,1 instead of 10,11 etc.
<bluefox83> Znortfl, make sure the input mici thingy is not muted in volume control
<soundray> UbuntuCE: you have to give it enough space
<jojo__> hey guys.  i'm runnin edgy eft; i just tried modifying firefoxrc.... commenting out the composite section in x.org.. essentially where is x.org??
<xorn> hi, i got some problem concerning ati and the screen resolution.. would anybody be so kind and help me out with it?!
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | xorn
<ubotu> xorn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tonyyarusso> might help
<soundray> UbuntuCE: the page numbers are there, but they are covered up. You might try reducing the font size to prove the point
<bluefox83> jojo__, what? where is x.org?
<Znortfl> bluefox83, where's this volume control?
<snow_leo> I want speek with girl.....with wonderful girl....19 years old...
<tonyyarusso> snow_leo: Not here
<NoUse> !offtopic | snow_leo
<ubotu> snow_leo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> kevin_: I can't take that decision off you, but my inclination would be to risk it.
<Dragutin00> can somebody kick snow...
<UbuntuCE> soundray: sorry for my poor english. you solution works. thank you
<stonarmusic> the software upgrade thing said I downloaded and installed flash 9, but how do i install it? do i have to reboot? the adobe flash tester says i still have v.7 installed
<bluefox83> Znortfl, i dunno..mine is on my taskbar beside my clock and load meters...
<soundray> kevin_: first of all, if you have a backup, there's a way to recover.
<Znortfl> bluefox83, well mine apperently isnt =(
<xorn> !fixres
<kevin_> soundray: and if not?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kevin_> soundray: i'm up the creek with no canoe?
<snow_leo> Help me found this girl.......Say to me trust channel to privat message.....please....
<soundray> kevin_: second, the features of NTFS that are used as standard are most likely well considered in the driver. It's when you use unusual NTFS features that your filesystem is at risk.
<soundray> kevin_: data you haven't backed up is data you don't want ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Znortfl> bluefox83, no it isnt muted
<bluefox83> Znortfl, right click an empty spot on your taskbar, click "add to panel" and it'll bring up a little menu of mini apps to put on your taskbar..select the volume control one
<xorn> I AM USING KDE --> kubuntu
<soundray> kevin_: I think this is a quote from tonyyarusso
<bluefox83> have it plugged into the right hole?
<xorn> so it wont work
<xorn> like it is written there
<xorn> hi, i got some problem concerning ati and the screen resolution.. would anybody be so kind and help me out with it?!
<Znortfl> bluefox83, there is only one card there that supports a mic, and it is not muted
<bluefox83> Znortfl, then i say again..is the mic plugged into the right port?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: What'd I say?
<kevin_> soundray: if I make a partition on the 200 gig drive, (ntfs) seperate from the main windows one, and have all data that I want shared there availible to both OSs, is that a good idea?
<soundray> tonyyarusso:  "Data you haven't backed up is data you don't want"?
<Znortfl> bluefox83, red wire in red plug, green wire in green plug
<kevin_> a good saying btw
<soundray> kevin_: yes
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Hmm...it's possible, but I'm usually not that witty.  Maybe I was having a good day!
<snow_leo> What are you doing, suckers? I am flying...
<kevin_> someone kick him
<enjahova> Hello, I just installed postgresql-8.1 and I'm trying to restart it because I just changed the configuration, how do I do that
<snow_leo> sorry..
<kevin_> lol
<soundray> kevin_: especially since you can create a non-NTFS filesystem - I'd recommend ext3 although you will have to install a driver in Windows to read/write to it.
<bluefox83> Znortfl, sadly, they don't always follow the correct color sequence...check for the little symbol on it to make sure it's the mic hole
<snow_leo> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@synpuvfo.emirates.net.ae]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<eyalw> ?
<kevin_> soundray: is it a free driver?
<soundray> kevin_: yes, of course -- ext3 is GPL
<npmccallum> anyone good with tape drives?
<kevin_> i knew that (ahem)
<bluefox83> people still use those old things? :O
<Znortfl> bluefox83, its really dark out there let me get something to light
<kevin_> they are good for big backups
<bluefox83> ...
<soundray> npmccallum: I'm really good at throwing them over long distances
<npmccallum> soundray: lol, same here
<Znortfl> bluefox83, I put the red wire in "Mic in" and the green wire in "Line in"
<kevin_> soundray: it is showing that the drive is empty
<soundray> kevin_: how did you check that?
<chotchki> hey everyone im trying to get XGL/Beryl working in edgy but it seems that AIGLX keeps interfering with my effort
<chotchki> ive tried disabling composite and AIGLX but nothing seems to work
<kevin_> soundray: places>computer
<kevin_> (gnome)
<kevin_> the panel thingie
<maccam94> i'm pretty sure i've seen a fix for this but can't remember it: all i get is a black screen when using the nvidia binary driver, any ideas? (nv driver works fine)
<chotchki> im on the ati fglrx driver so i dont know for nvidia
<soundray> kevin_: select Go-Location and type /mnt/
<tonyyarusso> chotchki: Try in #ubuntu-xgl - that's where the shiny object folks hang out
<chotchki> ah okay tonyyarusso, thanks
<dsquare> I DIDN'T GET PHOTShop RUning!@ BUT I GOT IMAGEREADY WHICH IS ACTUALLY THE SAME WITH MORE FEATURES.. it is weird that imageready will run, but photoshop wont, though. I AM ON TEH PATH TO ARTS THANK YOU !!!! :D
<kevin_> soundray: what is golocation?/
<kevin_> soundray: search?
<NoUse> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<soundray> kevin_: a menu command in nautilus
<kevin_> soundray: nautulis?
<soundray> kevin_: nautilus is the program that opens when you select Places-Computer
<soundray> kevin_: probably says 'File Browser' in the title bar
<gleesond> edgy used oss or alsa?
<kevin_> ah
<kevin_> thanks
<kevin_> soundray: am I supposed to see something?
<Jinkguns> dsquare: Gimp didn't suit you?
<soundray> kevin_: if your drive is still mounted, yes
<Jinkguns> <.<
<olu> if i want to install xfce 4.4 rc2 from the installer do i have to remove the old xfce first?
<dsquare> Jinkguns, i couldn't find instructions on installing gimpshop, i didn't like pixel, and i am a ten year photoshop vet.. if i could find instructions for installing gimpshop i would definitely give it a try.
<kevin_> soundray: so if i'm not seeing anything, that's bad?
<dsquare> i tried gimp but it is just not the same style. i will experiment with it more in the future no doubt but i need my photoshop for sure. nothing like it.
<x-r00t-x> hey guys i need a telnet server
<soundray> kevin_: probably not -- maybe you've unmounted the drive in the meantime
<Jinkguns> Oh.
<DARKGuy> Wtf! gaim has a block contact, but not an unblock contact one!
<NoUse> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<Jinkguns> Well Gimp is designed for multiple monitors.
<x-r00t-x> :S
<kevin_> soundray: hmmmm.... that sounds serious
<jose> hi all, i am getting this error when trying to run some programms, someone could help? gizmo: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter
<soundray> kevin_: why, what have you done?
<dsquare> jinkguns, i will give that a try once i've got mine configured.. that is interesting. i have had some difficulty with my dual monitors.
<utab_> I have upgraded to feisty but there are two problems I am experiencing everytime I open my computer I have do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and the second one the fonts are too small and the screen is not crystal clear a little blury
<olu> anyone know if the xfce 4.4 rc2 is in the feisty repos?
<kevin_> *cower
<kevin_> soundray: nothing
<Jinkguns> dsquare: Still having trouble with the dual monitors?
<x-r00t-x> NoUse, is it not really safe?
<soundray> kevin_: back in the terminal, run 'mount' and see if your NTFS partition is mounted on /mnt (or somewhere else)
<NoUse> x-r00t-x very not safe, anythign you type over telnet, including passwords can be intercepted very easily
<Dragutin00> how do i add dictionaries to the dictionary in applications -> accessories?
<x-r00t-x> oh man :D
<dsquare> lol yes jinkguns i am still i have tried bigdesktop and xinerama but only managed to delete my xorf.conf, i will give it another try very soon for sure.
<DARKGuy> dsquare: what's the problem with dual monitors, anyways?
<xXx> exit
* DARKGuy has dual
<x-r00t-x> NoUse, my isp has installed telnet :D i gonna give a try ;))
<suacy> hey, i compiled a vanilla 2.6.19 kernel for dapper, I am planning to fresh install to edgy soon, would it be a good/bad idea to use that same kernel i compiled?
<dsquare> darkguy, i don't know exactly i have just not been able to successfully run them.. i tried two walkthroughs, one from the wiki and one from the forum, but i am not nearly out of things to try.. i think i may have done something wrong on one of my attempts also.
<kevin_> soundray: well, it shows the correct ammount of free space, but still no files
<utab_> is there anyone who upgraded to feisty
<Znortfl> I'll ask my question again. My microphone does not work. The channel is not muted. The wires are probably in the right plugs. Any suggestions?
<DARKGuy> dsquare: I have a xorg.conf that might be useful for you... who knows
<dsquare> dark ok ill msg u my email? i cant dcc i think
<soundray> kevin_: but you saw files there before, didn't you?
<kevin_> no
<Jinkguns> dsquare: You should be able to configure your dual monitors in your xorg.conf without need of a additional program.
<DARKGuy> dsquare: I'll just pastebin it
<Jinkguns> dsquare: have you tried following a wiki guide?
<utab_> Znortfl, search for settings on ALSA
<dsquare> jinkguns ok thanks, i have tried a wiki but that is the one where i think i may have made a mistake.
<suacy> Znortfl: try unmuting the "ADC" channel
<dsquare> i have not worked with ".confs" or even ".inis" for years.
<DARKGuy> Actually, wikis and howtos for dual monitors don't help much, a google search does it, but you've got to mix stuff from here and there, that's who I did it
<dsquare> interesting
<soundray> kevin_: it's very unlikely that you have changed any data on that partition accidentally, so I wouldn't worry, but check that you can still boot Windows from that drive.
<soundray> kevin_: are you using NTFS compression?
<kevin_> I don't think so, but maybe.
<DARKGuy> dsquare: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35316/
<kevin_> I have diskspace to burn, so I think i didn't enable it
<dsquare> thanks darkguy
<DARKGuy> dsquare: each device section has its matching screen and monitor section, and in serverlayout is where everything is set up
<utab_> I have upgraded to feisty but there are two problems I am experiencing everytime I open my computer I have do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and the second one the fonts are too small and the screen is not crystal clear a little blury
<kevin_> soundray: i'll check windows now, Thanks so muck for your help!
<tonyyarusso> utab_: Feisty in #ubuntu+1
<dsquare> ok. that sounds familiar from what i was working on with the wiki.
<utab_> tonyyarusso, thx
<DARKGuy> dsquare: welcome, don't mind the modelines, you just want the Screen 0/1 in Device sections and Xinerama "On" in the end of the ServerLayout section, I just don't use it but for enabling it that's how you have to do it
<markus_> I need a command like > with the differens that it place the output first in the file and not last
<DARKGuy> dsquare: For Xinerama, be sure to add the left screen first, then the left again but with LeftOf for the right screen, and then the right screen with LeftOf for the left screen (seeing the xorg file you'll understand better)
<DARKGuy> dsquare: good luck :)
<DARKGuy> I'm tempted to make a Dual Monitor howto... :3
<soundray> markus_: man tac
<dsquare> lol yah ok i think i will thanks for your tips and .conf  :)
* DARKGuy blogs it
<DARKGuy> dsquare: welcome :)
<Jinkguns> Would there be a way to rub Dreamweaver in Ubuntu?
<Jinkguns> Nvu is nice, but I'm looking for something to work with dreamweaver templates and auto-update links accross the website when changes are made
<tonyyarusso> Jinkguns: Some of the older ones work in wine, but MX+ won't, iirc
<Jinkguns> what about crossover office?
<Dragutin00> how do i add available dictionaries to the dictionary in applications->accessories?
* soundray wonders what the point is of running Linux only to then put proprietary bloatware on top of it
<HpS> bonsoir
<DARKGuy> soundray: because it's hard to make schools and such use Linux for arts teaching, for example, when they've been teaching Photoshop for years?
<Jinkguns> soundray: If I can run ubuntu without using proprietary bloatware anywhere except dreamweaver, its better then running linux. :P
<Jinkguns> better then running windows
<Jinkguns> -_-;;
<Dragutin00> =( nobody knows?
<DARKGuy> Jinkguns: lol, nice
<HpS> quelqu un peut il me renseigner svp??ou trouver le xgl paquet svp?
<Znortfl> Ok now my microphone works, but I got this annoying high sound on the background, any tips for that?
<Jinkguns> anyway
<soundray> DARKGuy, Jinkguns: I say if you've understood the problems of proprietary systems, go all the way and throw off the shackles entirely
<tonyyarusso> Jinkguns: no idea
<bluefox83> hey is there a way to lock the screen with one key or something?
<Dragutin00> znort- try turning down the input volume
<Jinkguns> off to try to score a date with a graduate three years older then me on yahoo personals.
* soundray blushingly admits to running FP9 though
<DARKGuy> soundray: it's hard :p
<Jinkguns> soundray: Hi, I work at a office. Office would like me to do web development using dreamweaver templates. I want to use opensource as much as possible
<Jinkguns> hence my dilemma
<tonyyarusso> Jinkguns: silly office
<Jinkguns> Heh
<jof> hello
<Jinkguns> at least I can use Ubuntu. ;)
<Jinkguns> Anyway, I'm off. :D
<Sniffy`> Hey guys, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general so I'm sorry about the dumb question. How can I reduce the visual size of shortcuts on my desktop, apart from increasing my resolution?
<jof> i use kubuntu
<soundray> Jinkguns: so you subordinate your wish to run free software to the wishes of your employer. That's fine, but be clear about the fact that it's still you making that choice
<Jinkguns> sniffy, right click on the icon, and select resize
<Jinkguns> and click the box that appears in the corner, drag towards the center
<Sniffy`> Damn how did I miss that :( Thanks
* bluefox83 is happy to not use icons >.>
<Jinkguns> n p
<suacy> i compiled 2.6.19 from kernel.org under dapper, when do a fresh install of edgy on the same machine later, can/should i use this same kernel?
<VigoFusion> Whee,,its fun learning new stuff
<Jinkguns> soundray: I don't trust myself with Nvu, I'm not a educated web developer. ;0
<bluefox83> suacy, why in the hell did you compile a kernel?
<suacy> bluefox83: for fun and profit
<bluefox83> suacy, profit? how so?
<soundray> suacy: I don't think there's a risk in trying it. Keep the stock edgy kernel handy in case it doesn't work, and be ready to recompile if need be.
<felixjet> can i view from a windows pc the content of a ubuntu shared folder?
<soundray> felixjet: yes. You need samba on Ubuntu
<bluefox83> felixjet, if you have the right software installed...
<soundray> !samba | felixjet
<ubotu> felixjet: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bluefox83> yeah, what soundray said
<Sniffy`> Jinkguns, is there any way to apply a size to all icons on your desktop now and in the future?
<suacy> bluefox83: well, mostly for fun and the learning experience. as nerdy as it is, when i was young, my father would compile a custom kernel on my machine while i watched.
<suacy> so now it's like a trial of manhood
<bluefox83> suacy, wow...
<bluefox83> that must have been so boring as a kid >.>
<maccam94> i'm pretty sure i've seen a fix for this but can't remember it: all i get is a black screen when using the nvidia binary driver, any ideas?
<soundray> suacy: that's the attitude ;)
<bluefox83> maccam94, did you change the driver listed in xorf.conf? and if so, are you using a resolution the driver can use?
<bluefox83> er
<bluefox83> *xorg.conf
<suacy> when i was in high school, i wanted a windows machine to play games on. i think my father felt betrayed
<bluefox83> sorry finger has a bandaid on it from giving blood today >.>
<bluefox83> suacy, shame on you!
<Byan> hey where is openssl installed?
<suacy> i was an ungrateful child with unsavory friends =(
<bluefox83> awww
<soundray> suacy: I had that conflict with my son for a while. Now he's happy with Linux games :)
<conn> hi, what's the proper name of the gnome theme preferences dialogue that comes default with ubuntu? I'm using kubuntu and I want to selectively install it, but I don't know the name... please help
<soundray> or pretends to be
<VigoFusion> My granpaw threw me off a Trawler into the Gulf so I would learn to swim, I do not approve of that method, but I can sure swim. Old school teaching can seem traumatic, but its fun in retrospect.
<felixjet> soundray: ya i know about samba, but what application i need on windows to read the linux folders? samba for w32? xD
<bluefox83> conn, i believe the package you need is gnome-themes
<cpk1> is there a link to creating your own .debs from source?
<soundray> felixjet: no, just the network neighborhood thingy
<suacy> i am extremely excited with the state of linux gaming: one day i am going to send a thank-you letter to id software and the makers of SDL
<bluefox83> cpk1, whatcha making into a .deb?
<soundray> conn: it's called gnome-theme-manager, and it's in the gnome-control-center package
<raja_> how do you set time from command line
<cpk1> bluefox83: well the newest amarok for one and several other things probably, I dont really feel like upgrading to edgy
<VigoFusion> saucy: The future is now, send the letter.
<tonyyarusso> raja_: ntpdate will sync it to a time server
<bluefox83> suacy, i'm loving that game companies are keeping the linux community in their scope now..and i'll be so happeh when they all realise that the only thing keeping people in windows, is games...
<soundray> raja_: 'sudo /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate'
<bluefox83> cpk1, and what..downloading the .deb from their website was too hard?
<raja_> soundray: yeah but the timezone is wrong
<soundray> raja_: correct it with 'sudo tzconfig'
<bluefox83> why would anyone that's not a developer compile anything from source when using ubuntu >.>
<soundray> raja_: and make sure the UTC setting in /etc/default/rcS is what you want.
<bluefox83> especially when the packages are available >.>
<DARKGuy> bluefox83: compiling from source sucks :(
<raja_> beauty, thanks soundray
<bluefox83> DARKGuy, i concur
<DARKGuy> bluefox83: yay, someone agrees
<bluefox83> total agreement >.>
<borg> is there a DivX5 codec in ubuntu?
<conn> soundray: cheers, that was the package I needed
<bluefox83> i mean, it's not hard..but why in the name of the goddess would you sit through that when you can download and install in 1/100th the time? >.>
<cpk1> bluefox83: so, I wanted the latest version, there isnt a dapper .deb for the latest version
<DARKGuy> bluefox83: yeah :(
<cpk1> contrary to popular belief I am not an idiot
<imperior> do you recomend sth like total commander for ubuntu?
<Byan> o.o
<VigoFusion> There was never any doubt
<soundray> bluefox83: to have a CPU-optimized version that saves you .01 seconds on each run ;)
<carld> sed seems to be for find/replace onoly, I want to use a regexp to find and output, what program should I use?
<bluefox83> cpk1, try the edgy package?
<VigoFusion> :)
<Imrahil> man I just got a new laptop from dell, hot little number w/ core 2 7200 /2 gb/ 100gb 7200/ etc etc. the glossy screen is going to take some getting used to!
<suacy> bluefox83: there is a big rush from compiling something from soruce
<dee> hello. could someone post the regex for [attachment:*deb]  ?
<suacy> bluefox83: i feel drunk with power afterwards
<bluefox83> suacy, oh BS, i've used mandrake, debian, and libranet...and it's boooring
<Imrahil> do people here have strong preferences for glossy or matte screens?
<Znortfl> guys I am talking on TeamSpeak and I get this annoying eeeeeewb sound after me. Anybody got a suggestion how to fix it
<mlehrer> is it possible to get support for more advanced wifi encryption like WPA
<VigoFusion> <is perhaps the oldest newb dumcluck on record, and proud to learn.
<mlehrer> ubuntu seems to only have the basic WEP
<BSDnux> i can't get my line-in to work... watching tele without sound is not fun
<soundray> Imrahil: glossy for darkened rooms, matte for office lighting
<mlehrer> but can't even support no authentication
<tonyyarusso> mlehrer: Try network manager for ease, although it still needs work imo
<bluefox83> BSDnux, it's not muted is it?
<BSDnux> at least that's what alsamixer, gnome-mixer et all say
<dizzie> Compile 2.6.18 on a 50Mhz (68030/50) Amiga, time = ? (taking bets :p)
<soundray> dizzie: ~4-5 days
<BSDnux> funny thing is that xfce4-mixer does show a muted "invol" and always has mic selected as input source instead of "line"... and i can't change it there because it always jumps back. and in tvtime i have volume 0 and can't change it at all
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: is that different from the network settings dialog that comes with edgy?
<dizzie> Nah, took 40-50 hrs~ on my P120 :p
<tonyyarusso> mlehrer: Yes.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager has more info
<Byan> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.0.3/../../../../lib64/crt1.o: In function `_start':../sysdeps/x86_64/elf/start.S:109: undefined reference to `main'
<Byan> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Byan> =/
<Byan> wtf
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: cool i'm installing network-manager-gnome right now
<soundray> dizzie: I don't think it'll take much longer if you compile a minimal kernel as appropriate for that machine
<Pie-rate> How do I make a fake cd drive in wine with an iso? I mounted it and set it up as a drive in winecfg, but the game i'm trying to run with it still says game cd not in drive
<DARKGuy> w/ 4
<DARKGuy> oops
<felixjet> Pie-rate: go #winehq they should know more than us about wine
<Pie-rate> yeah i sent the same message there, place is pretty dead
<felixjet> yep
<suacy> DARKGuy: did you mount the iso?
<maxxism> hey all.
<kitche> Pie-rate: the error is due to the protection the game cd has on it doesn't really deal with wine
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: how do i configure the network manager?  the nm applet is running but doesn't have a lot of options
<dcordes> hello all
<tonyyarusso> mlehrer: Once you've commented things in /etc/network/interfaces you just tell it to connect to ones you want
<maxxism> I am trying to move my /home to another partition.  I have copied all the data over to the new partition,  but cant seem to mount add a mount point in gparted.  do I have to add this manually to the fstab?  fstab looks alot different than it used to.  it has UID stuff in there I have no idea how to deal with.....
<toM|vendettA> Can anyone tell us where I can find mouse drivers for my microsoft mouse (yeah I know its practically an oxymoron :P), and for my logitech webcam
<soundray> maxxism: the UUID stuff will make more sense if you take a look at the contents of /dev/disks/
<dcordes> toM|vendettA: why would you want a driver for your mouse o_O? the logitech webcams are in the kernel afaik
<tonyyarusso> !webcam | toM|vendettA
<ubotu> toM|vendettA: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tonyyarusso> perhaps
<kitche> toM|vendettA: you don't need drivers for the microsoft mouse you will just have to configure it correctly in xorg.conf
<soundray> maxxism: if all else fails, you can use the old way, too
<maxxism> soundray I am in there now.  I see the UUID stuff.
<maxxism> soundray my partition is listed.  can i just add that to fstab?
<Sniffy`> I've got another noob question. Under Applications -> Systems tools, will the "3rd party package remover" only appear when there is actually a package to remove?
<soundray> maxxism: yes, sure
<adaminla> Hope this isn't too far off topic, but does anyone know if a HP 5440 will print photos and Gimp files "out of the box"?
<toM|vendettA> i am interested in drivers for my mouse cause it has two buttons on the left and the right, that let you move your internet browser back and forward. and also when I click mouse 3 (scroll-wheel click) it doesnt bring up the arrow scrolling, I miss that functionality =\
<budluva> anyone know when ubuntu will support blu-ray burners?
<soundray> adaminla: not off the top of my head, but check the printer database at linuxprinting.org
<dcordes> toM|vendettA: scroll up and see what kitche said
<derFlo> i dont want to set rights on public_html folder all the time i create a new file... is there any possibility?
<blaa> nol
<svip> Why can't two application have access to the sound device at the same time like on Slack?
<maxxism> soundray this is perfect thank you.  I got it now.
<adaminla> ok, thanks
<soundray> maxxism: you're easy to support ;)
<asgilder> How do I install tarballs?
<svip> "Install"?
<soundray> asgilder: avoid it. Try to find a .deb first
<maxxism> soundray thanx,  nice to hear that.
<kevin_> soundray: are you still there?
<toM|vendettA> im a newbie, should I edit xorg.conf with gedit, or what exactly is it?
<soundray> kevin_: yes, but not for long ;)
<kapputu> can someone confirm if madwifi support is broken for Atheros cards in Edgy?
<asgilder> Still trying to install firefox; It doesn't have a .deb. Just tarballs and pkgadds.
<dcordes> toM|vendettA: you should ask the wiki on it
<maxxism> soundray this partition should have the same flags as /  right?
<maccam94> bluefox83: sorry about the long response, yes the nvidia driver is set and the resolutions are fine. when running X it just makes the screen go black, and only by going into rescue mode and changing the "nvidia" to "nv" in xorg.conf can I get any picture at all.
<kitche> toM|vendettA: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the easiest way but you will have to restart X for your new settings to be set
* soundray is planning to share a bottle of beer with his wife
<kevin_> soundray: it worked!
<soundray> kevin_: well done
* kevin_ thinks it's a good idea
<soundray> maxxism: no...
<dcordes> toM|vendettA: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Oolo2> does anyone else have aproblem with wine in edgy... it says the x11 driver is not found
<dcordes> toM|vendettA: but backup before you try editing it
<maxxism> soundray  this is what I added UUID=41740dd7-3277-49da-9130-e3f03d1ace11 /home ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<toM|vendettA> whose method is the easiest? yours or dcordes, and what exactly am I looking to edit
<kevin_> soundray: if i make a new partition, will it be labeled as hda2?
<soundray> maxxism: usually data partitions have '0 2' while root has '0 1', but don't ask me what it means
<soundray> kevin_: if you make a primary one, yes.
<maxxism> soundray ok thanx I will try it.
<soundray> maxxism: I'd leave out the errors= option as well
<x-r00t-x-sleepz> hey how do i install kde desktop?
<maxxism> soundray thanx
<asgilder> So, if I can't find a deb, how do I install?
<dcordes> toM|vendettA: do what kitche said. and we both told you the actual commands you have to paste in order to do each method
<kevin_> soundray: I can have multiple primary partitions on one drive
<tonyyarusso> x-r00t-x-sleepz: install kubuntu-desktop
<x-r00t-x-sleepz> apt-get install kde-desktop
<x-r00t-x-sleepz> tonyyarusso, i dont have 12 day to download whole cd
<soundray> asgilder: you can install firefox from the ubuntu repositories. Spend some time with the docs on how software is managed on ubuntu:
<toM|vendettA> dcordes, im asking cause you guys told me two different commands, do they both do the same thing?
<soundray> !software | asgilder
<ubotu> asgilder: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages and !Equivalents
<maxxism> soundray   new = "UUID=41740dd7-3277-49da-9130-e3f03d1ace11 /home ext3 defaults 0 2"
<x-r00t-x-sleepz> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<tonyyarusso> x-r00t-x-sleepz: You don't need a CD
<str4> sup
<maelvino> sup
<kanedaddy> hey
<Pntkl> sup?
<kevin_> sup?
<x-r00t-x-sleepz> hmm got it
<soundray> maxxism: that's equivalent to my /home entry in fstab
<maxxism> soundray beauty thanx
<eltese> hey! someone helped me set up my box as a nat yesterday, im sorry i forgot your name,, but now i cant reach my nat box from my other computer but my nat box can reach the other.. help?
<maxxism> be back
<dcordes> toM|vendettA: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" after you finished you will have to log out and login again for the changes to take effect. to do this real quick you can press <ctrl>+<alt>+<backspace>
<x-r00t-x-sleepz> tonyyarusso, how big is it ?
<asgilder> I typed !software, it just said event not found.
<Pntkl> you tell me
<abuyazan> hello
<maelvino> ??
<str4> interest
<kanedaddy> I'll find out
<tonyyarusso> x-r00t-x-sleepz: Beats me
<x-r00t-x-sleepz> 400mb? tonyyarusso ?
<tonyyarusso> x-r00t-x-sleepz: apt will tell you
<eltese> con-man, did u get it working yesterday //mbd?
<soundray> asgilder: scroll up and read the line from ubotu
<soundray> !software > asgilder
<dcordes> toM|vendettA: actually they do the same thing. the only difference is that with gedit you have to type the things in yourself and dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf asks you what you want with a small gui
<soundray> asgilder: you should also have it as a pm now.
<Oolo2> can anyone tell me how to reinstall the x11 driver
<abuyazan> i am using my headphones on my laptop but when i insert the headphone in it the sound still comes out from both the laptop speakers and the headphone
<abuyazan> did anyone have an idea
<soundray> abuyazan: that's a hardware issue.
<tonyyarusso> abuyazan: hardware?
<abuyazan> what do you mean by hardware , which hardware
<abuyazan> ?
* soundray waves goodbye to everyone
<kevin_> bye!
<Oolo2> bye
<abuyazan> and it was working fine when i was using suse with KDE
<Oolo2> can anyone tell me how to reinstall the x11 driver
<tonyyarusso> abuyazan: I mean it's a problem with the actual circuitry/soldering/screws in your machine.  Most likely jostled loose recently.  Try a SUSE live CD if you want to confirm that.  Headphone jacks have a physical circuit switch usually.
<blazemonger>  what'sup folks
<maxxism> soundray thats great it worked awesome.  I now have 240GB in my home folder.  much better than 3
<abuyazan> tonyyarusso,
<abuyazan> tonyyarusso,  when i was on suse KDE it was fine before that i had Debian with Gnome it is the same problem
<cberlo> Hi folks!  Can anyone suggest why setting my wireless card to Master mode no longer works in Edgy?
<tonyyarusso> abuyazan: Then you have a very, very bizarre headphone jack.
<cberlo> Using a D-Lin 650, an ipw2200 and an ath_pci card all give the same response:  Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06)
<cberlo> d-link, that is.
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: nm_applet just says "No network connect" - how do i bring up a wireless configuration dialog?
<mlehrer> connection even
<tonyyarusso> mlehrer: If it's handling your interface, it will show anything available.  Maybe do a 'sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart' if it's not seeing them yet.
<DougGSM> et
<keeganX> Does anyone know where amarok icons are stored at?
<keeganX> Or where kde applications are stored in general
<abuyazan> tonyyarusso,  may be, thank you
<shinda> hey, just switched yesterday for the first time to ubuntu and was wondering if anyone could help me understand what the different sessions are about
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: how do i tell it to handle an interface?  the docs said to remove from /etc/network/interfaces and network manager would magically start managing
<tonyyarusso> mlehrer: Correct
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: the applet only wants to list networks that are already working
<Limulf> My O.S. is Ubuntu 6.10. I'm trying to do the tutorial about OpenOffice Base. My problem is that when I try to launch the Form Wizard, an empty OpenOffice Writer window opens. The blue bar which appears at the bottom when OpenOffice is loading a new document is frozen at its mid, and no wizard is on the screen :-/ Any ideas? Is this happening to other people using Edgy? Thanks for your time.
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: making it useless to set up a new one
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: i must be missing something
<jerp> shinda, you can add KDE, Gnome, or Xfce desktop interfaces
<tonyyarusso> mlehrer: Right click doesn't show any?
<jerp> plus a couple others
<zspada15> !undervolt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undervolt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keeganX> Does anyone know where KDE Apps are stored in Ubuntu?
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: right click has 2 options: enable networking (checked) and connection information (greyed out)
<_coolNICKhere> HOKAY, SO: I try to mount the drive, and nothing but this happens: "mount: special device dev/hdb1 does not exist"
<olu> anyone know where the listen icon is stored?
<_coolNICKhere> why?
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: the about says "NetworkManager Applet 0.6.3"
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: the wireless is eth1
<toM|vendettA> http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ <-- I'm trying to download those drivers for my webcam but i dont know what to do, can anyone help?
<shinda> jerp. so the different sessions are like the different desktop skins?
<tonyyarusso> mlehrer: Maybe a bug?  Reboot?
<jerp> basicly yeah
<kitche> _coolNICKhere: dev/hdb1 won't exist should be /dev/hdb1 unless you miss-typed
<jerp> plus different session arrangements too
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: i'll keep playing, just wanted to make sure i was using the right applet.  thanks
<jerp> as the name would imply
<borg> is there a DivX5 codec in ubuntu?
<_coolNICKhere> ah
<Cat2> I added the Xfce desktop, but it doesn't seem any faster than Gnome. It did install some more lightwieght apps like Abiword, but if I wanted to use that I could have installed that from Gnome.
<_coolNICKhere> kitche: thanks
<jerp> sessions are found in the System/preferences menu
<_coolNICKhere> kitche: Couldn't mount device '/dev/hdb1': Invalid argument
<_coolNICKhere> kitche: is that bad?
<kitche> _coolNICKhere: how are you trying to mount it?
<shinda> jerp. thanks, what would be the best windows comparison to sessions?
<_coolNICKhere> kitche: with the command line
<_coolNICKhere> kitche: sudo ntfsmount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<keeganX> Does anyone know where Gnome stores KDE icons?
<borg> where can i find DivX codec for ubuntu?
<blazemonger> thanks to those who helped me with the screensaver prob last night
<ezenu> Anyone have experience with VMWare server? It keeps creating an empty directory in my home dir called 'vmware'.. I'd prefer it not to do this if it isn't even going to put anything in there
<maxxism> borg install VLC and it should be able to no problem view divx
<kitche> _coolNICKhere: you should not mount anything to /mnt anyways it's mount ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/<folder> unless your using ntfs-3g then replace ntfs with ntfs-3g
<borg> maxxism, even DivX 5 ?
<_coolNICKhere> kitche: i'll try that, thanks
<abuyazan> tonyyarusso, i got the problem
<tonyyarusso> cool
<maxxism> borg I am sure.  I normally grab xvids so I am not 100%
<sun_> hi how to capture from camcorder and create a dvd which i can play in a normal dvd player?
<_coolNICKhere> kitche: sudo: ntfs-3gmount: command not found
<jerp> I'm not exactly sure about that, I haven't been using windows for over a year now and have forgotten,  I guess the different servers available vesus a normal everyday desktop.
<kitche> _coolNICKhere: mount ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/<folder not sure where your getting the mount in the filesystem
<sun_> hi how to capture from camcorder and create a dvd which i can play in a normal dvd player?
<abuyazan> tonyyarusso, when i opened volume icon and choose switches there is option called headphone jack sense it wasnt checked
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: heh reboot didn't seem to help
<_coolNICKhere> kitche: I'm lost.
<Lynoure> ezenu: it might possibly store the snapshots there. But I do not know for sure and do not at the moment have vmware installed. If no one gives you a good answer, email them and ask. Companies usually answer questions about their products.
<tonyyarusso> mlehrer: blegh
<kitche> _coolNICKhere: you don't type in ntfs-3gmount it's just ntfs-3g
<_coolNICKhere> oh
<mlehrer> this almost seems like the wrong applet
<_coolNICKhere> thanks
<asgilder> To build a .mozconfig file, I just open a text editor, write the file, and save, right?
<tonyyarusso> mlehrer: sure you followed the wiki instructions right?  See also !wifi perhaps
<ezenu> Lynoure, ok, thanks
<sun_> hi how to capture from camcorder and create a dvd which i can play in a normal dvd player?
<kitche> asgilder: yes
<mlehrer> tonyyarusso: it is just a fresh edgy install
<_coolNICKhere> kitche: The device '/dev/hdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS. Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<shinda> all right gotcha, main reason I'm asking is because I was looking at different ways to make my os really stand out graphically, I wanted to get XGL installed but don't got the specs for it so tried enlightenment
<Cyllene> Hey all. I am trying to get opera's flash plugin to play sound while I have XXMS running, but it is failing horribly.
<mlehrer> i haven't done anything else except remove eth1 from the /etc/network/interfaces
<Cyllene> I've enabled esd and changed asound.conf, but it isn't working.
<Cyllene> Anyone know what is wrong?
<kitche> _coolNICKhere: try it with ntfs but sounds like to me that hard drive filesystem is broken
<liquid7> Hallo, wo bin ich denn hier gelandet ? :D
<_coolNICKhere> Kitche: what does it mean by valid ntfs?
<zspada15> i just deleted my top panel on accident, how to i get it back?
<defrysk> !de liquid7
<kevin_> pray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de liquid7 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WillySilly2> What file is the network config stored?
<defrysk> !de | liquid7
<ubotu> liquid7: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zspada15> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zspada15> !menu bar
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.29 (edgy), package size 379 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<jared_> I'm running 64mb ram and gnome is running slow, does anyone know another one I could use that lets me still put icons on the desktop and everything unlike xfce that will run okay with my memory?
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<liquid7> kk thx
<sod75> WillySilly2: /etc/network/interfaces
<jerp> jared, ubuntu lite ???
<kitche> _coolNICKhere: that its looking for ntfs filesystem which your disk probably doesn't have or the filesystem is messed up
<jared_> What is ubuntu lite, never heard of it...i'm just talking about windows managers
<WillySilly2> sod75: does that inclde where to set an http proxy?
<sod75> WillySilly2: no
<_coolNICKhere> kitche: how would i format it to ext-3?
<joachim-n> what's the command to monitor a file in the terminal?
<joachim-n> like a log, so it gets refreshed
<Cyllene> Anyone have an answer to my question?
<p33k4y> hey
<kitche> _coolNICKhere: make2fs -j /dev/hdb1
<WillySilly2> sod75: what file would I look for?
<p33k4y> how can i make the system tools only accessible when the root password is entered?
<_coolNICKhere> kitche: it didn't work,
<abuyazan> when i open synaptic it gives me that there are broken packages by filter i found libfontconfig1 and gprayer
<kitche> _coolNICKhere: did it say invalid permissions?
<abuyazan> how could i fix this
<sod75> WillySilly2: afaik there is no systemwide setting for a proxy, but you GUI (kde or gnome) does, try system settings/network settings
<ehazlett> @_coolNICKhere: make sure it's unmounted
<jda12> jerp, is ubuntu lite basiclly the same?
<p33k4y> i disabled access to system tools, but no password is prompted when i try to run them, it jst says i cant access them
<WillySilly2> there is
<torpedo|dog> Anybody here familiar with munin?
<blazemonger> how can i make gnome-art more stable
<jerp> IceWM is the windows manager .........  http://www.ubuntulite.org/dokuwiki/doku.php
<jlaw> hi guys, i just installed kubunto for the first time to give it a try ... unfortuneatly i have problems to get the nvidia driver running. the installer goes through wihout a problem, but when starting x the screen just goes black ...
<jlaw> *kubuntu -.-
<eltese> Hi. Can anyone help me with my mouse configuring? It wont let me press 2 buttons at the same time when Im playing games
<dcordes> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<_coolNICKhere> kitche: it said command not found
<p33k4y> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<torpedo|dog> eltese: it probably is interpreting the two buttons as once as a middle-click.
<Chewy954> is there a way to install gunz online in linux?
<dcordes> how can i configure xchat to open html links in firefox instead of konqueror?
<ehazlett> @_coolNICKhere: try sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<_coolNICKhere> ehazlett:how do i unmount?
<nothlit> run xp inside linux
<torpedo|dog> eltese: open a terminal and type "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<kitche> _coolNICKhere: you have to use sudo
<ehazlett> run "mount" to see if it's mounted first
<imase> unmount /dev/"harddrive" as root
<ehazlett> ...if so run "sudo umount /dev/hdb1"
<Chewy954> is there a way without using a windows emulator other than wine?
<Chewy954> i tried wine
<eltese> torpedo|dog, okok :) And what should I do when im in there?
<Chewy954> it installed
<Chewy954> but didnt play
<_coolNICKhere> Thanks
<Chewy954> :|
<Cyllene> Anyone have an answer to my question?
<mmxbass> ok, i insert a USB block device and it gives it a drive icon on my desktop
<asgilder> How would I login as root?
<Chewy954> dont wanna run xp in linux rly
<mmxbass> problem is that itgives it a really stupid name
<torpedo|dog> eltese: somewhere there's something like "emulateMiddleButton" or something like that.
<Cyllene> Anyone have an answer to my question?
<mmxbass> but i get permission denied when i try to rename it
<Cyllene> Anyone have an answer to my question?
<Cyllene> Anyone have an answer to my question?
<Cyllene> Anyone have an answer to my question?
<Chewy954> any1?
<eltese> torpedo|dog, nope.. I removed in hope for salvation! But clearly that didnt help :)
<ehazlett> @asgilder: you first have to enable the account...   sudo passwd root -- then you can login as root
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mmxbass> it's on my own desktop and i get permission denied
<_coolNICKhere> cyllene: what was you ?
<Chewy954> is there a way to install gunz online in linux?
<imase> what is gunz?
<ehazlett> @mmxbass: make sure you are part of the "plugdev" group
<kitche> Chewy954: well since it depends on DirectX 9 only way is though windows
<defrysk> dcordes, in firefox : edit > preferences and in main tab look at system defaults and click check now to check if firefox is default browser if m
<gsuveg> i have problem with tomcat + jsp: http://pastebin.ca/268621 < anyone can help me ?
<tonyyarusso> asgilder: You probably don't really want to.  See !root for background
<torpedo|dog> eltese: hmmm
<Cyllene> _coolNICKhere: I've followed almost every guide on *.ubuntu.com, and I still can't get multiple programs to use ALSA/ESD at the same time.
<sod75> WillySilly2: isn't there a variable you can set, export http_proxy='http://proxserver:port'
<ehazlett> @asgilder:  use tonyyarusso's advice...  just use sudo... :)
<ehazlett> much safer
<Chewy954> damn it
<mmxbass> will membership of plugdev let me rename the same icon when i open nautilus to the "computer/" path?
<Chewy954> i dont have windows
<Chewy954> :|
<Stormx2> Anyone here using GmailFS?
<_coolNICKhere> Cyllene: sorry, i dont' know what that si
<kitche> Cyllene: did you edit ~/.asoundrc
<asgilder> !root
<torpedo|dog> eltese: pastebin what's in Section "InputDevice" for your mouse.
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Cyllene> kitche: /etc/asound.conf, yes
<eltese> yeah.. I figured it could depend on that line.. So I tried to remove it and everything was well for a while.. But then relapse! And now nothing seems to help. Im not that good on linux either though :p
<felixjet> what command is to check the uptime ?
<ehazlett> @asgilder:  im not sure... i think it uses the device label
<jerp> jbba, Icewm has some themes with deskbars like Windows, I don't know about icons though   ...   http://www.icewm.org/
<eltese> Section "InputDevice"
<eltese>     Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
<eltese>     Driver         "mouse"
<eltese>     Option         "CorePointer"
<eltese>     Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<eltese>     Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
<Hexidigital> felixjet: uptime
<eltese>     Option         "buttons" "7"
<eltese>     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<eltese> 
<eltese>     Option         "Resolution" "2000"
<Chewy954> kitche, i found that u can install directx9 in wine
<ehazlett> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<felixjet> thanks lol xD
<eltese> Ive got an razer copperhead
<Chewy954> so i may be able to work it out
<Chewy954> :D
<kitche> Cyllene: no in your home directory you need ot make a file called .asoundrc
<jerp> jda12, Icewm has some themes with deskbars like Windows, I don't know about icons though   ...   http://www.icewm.org/
<kitche> Chewy954: yes but doesn't mean it will work
<felixjet> i should tried before :P
<Hexidigital> felixjet: who would've thought :-P
<Cyllene> kitche: Why can't you edit the system wide configutation file? :/
<Chewy954> kitche, i know, but its worth a try
<torpedo|dog> eltese: just for the future, you can use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to paste what you need to, and then put the link to that pasting here ;)
<eltese> torpedo|dog, haha okey ;)
<jlaw> may anyone tell me how to get the nvidia driver running?
<Tomcat_> !nvidia | jlaw
<ubotu> jlaw: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hexidigital> jlaw: what type of nvidia card?
<torpedo|dog> eltese: if you highlight some text somewhere, and then open a blank document and click both buttons at once, is the contents of what you highlighted pasted?
<kitche> Cyllene: well you can but you will have to restart alsa most likely to make it use the new config
<Cyllene> kitche: I've restarted the entire computer and it still doesn't work.
<kitche> Cyllene: pastebin your asound.conf
<eltese> torpedo|dog, yup
<jlaw> pcie 7600gt
<Cyllene> kitche: http://pastehere.com/?pfwohj
<torpedo|dog> hmm.
<graham_100> can anybody help me with a mozilla problem???
<tonyyarusso> graham_100: Just ask and see
<Sniffy`> Hey, appears I've buggered my display drivers. If I followed the installation process for the drivers included within ubuntu, will it fix the issue? I'm new to Linux so I'm not sure how it works. It seems if I done that, it would be the same as just installing drivers uptop of eachother in windows. Would there be a problem with what I suggested?
<graham_100> i don't think it's a huge problem
<kitche> !ask|graham_100
<ubotu> graham_100: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fireflame> I'm looking for a good wirelss router for ubuntu
<fireflame> anyone can hlep?
<graham_100> i need to delete file  XPTI.DAT from mozilla components directory!! how do i do this??
<mmxbass> as long as i'm at it, could i just rename ALL of the drives under computer/ by briefly just adding myself to the root group, rename, and tame myself out of root group?
<tonyyarusso> fireflame: I have a Linksys WRT54GL, with DD-WRT firmware.
<torpedo|dog> eltese: I would suggest that you do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then go through each section and hit enter, but I'm not sure if you've done any manual editing of that file to install a new video driver or something.
<kitche> Cyllene: that looks correct to me
<mmxbass> i'm just going to rename it that way
<fireflame> tony
<fireflame> i dont wana change the firmware or something
<fireflame> i just want something clean as a whislte
<graham_100> can anybody tell me where i find mozilla components directory???
<tonyyarusso> fireflame: Well nobody said you have to.  It's a good router either way.
<kitche> Cyllene: but then again a sound system does interfere with sound overall, if your using esd sound daemon you will have to edit it's configuration also
<fireflame> tony
<fireflame> but there are different versions it confuses me :S
<eltese> torpedo|dog, ive done some manual stuff in there so dont think thats so good..
<tonyyarusso> fireflame: Wikipedia has a nice rundown of them
<graham_100> Oh and Belkin Wireless G F5d7000uk Ver.6000 wireless desktop card works with Ubuntu 6.06lts and 6.10 just thought i would say
<tonyyarusso> graham_100: price?
<WillySilly2> How do I set up my inet connection to go through an http proxy?
<graham_100> takes about an hour or so to do it if you know what you are doing (i don't took 4 hours lol)
<fireflame> tony im very new to linux..
<fireflame> can you drop me a ebay link to one that will work with ubuntu,
<fireflame> i would be very gratefull
<Sniffy`> Anyone know the answer to my question?
<graham_100> tonyyarusso about 24
<tonyyarusso> fireflame: A router is OS independent.  It doesn't matter that it's with Ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> graham_100: Not bad
<graham_100> tonyyarusso works well with Thompson routers
<fireflame> i was thinking about the netgear routers..
<eltese> torpedo|dog,
<graham_100> tonyyarusso like bt home hub
<torpedo|dog> eltese: I'm thinking ;)
<eltese> I included the emulate3buttons line again but just tried to sign it to "no" instead of "yes"
<eltese> :)
<kevin_> goodbye, y'all
<eltese> Ill restart X and see if it works
<eltese> brb
<torpedo|dog> ctrl+alt+backspace time!
<eltese> yup!
<fireflame> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Netgear-DG834GT-108-mbps-Super-wireless-ADSL-router_W0QQitemZ230060847157QQihZ013QQcategoryZ101270QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
<fireflame> is that any worthy?
<blazemonger> when i installed sun java5 from the repositories it gave me a msg opendir:could not locate file or location
<blazemonger> is that something that can be ignored
<alynx> Is there an easy way to convert a mpg file to avi ?
<dcordes> ich habe eine webcam mit spca5xx chipsatz. reicht es wenn ich dafr spca5xx-sources installiere?
<graham_100> tonyyarusso  also RaLink RT61 card will work (as that is the chipset i am on with belkin)
<tonyyarusso> !de | dcordes
<ubotu> dcordes: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
* tonyyarusso is just guessing
<Sniffy`> Hey, appears I've buggered my display drivers. If I followed the installation process for the drivers included within ubuntu, will it fix the issue? I'm new to Linux so I'm not sure how it works. It seems if I done that, it would be the same as just installing drivers uptop of eachother in windows. Would there be a problem with what I suggested?
<tonyyarusso> graham_100: Good to know
<dcordes> tonyyarusso: oh damn i got confused with the channel again
<dcordes> sorry
<dcordes> ^^
<graham_100> tonyarusso are you new to linux like myself??
<tonyyarusso> fireflame: You might try popping into #hardware
<tonyyarusso> graham_100: Since August 2005
<ubuntu> hi,im running kubuntu normaly,but im on a ubuntu 5.10 live im trying to resize hda2 and have 35 gigs free space to do it with but gparted wont let me for some reason?
<eltese> torpedo|dog, Its working now :)
<graham_100> tonyyarusso know more than me then lol
<torpedo|dog> woooo
* torpedo|dog throws confetti at eltese
<eltese> Thanks for your help and time though :)
<torpedo|dog> You're welcome :)
* eltese Bows and waves royaly
<Cyllene> kitche: Well, that's disabled for now.
<ubuntu> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<alynx> Is there an easy way to convert a mpg file to avi ?
<Enselic__> alynx: yes, ffmpeg
<graham_100> tonyyarusso !!! could you point me in the right direction with this file i need to delete??
<Enselic__> ffmpeg -i in.mpeg -sameq out.avi
<Sniffy`> It appears I've buggered my display drivers. If I followed the installation process for the drivers included within ubuntu (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) will it fix the issue? I'm new to Linux so I'm not sure how it works. It seems if I done that, it would be the same as just installing drivers uptop of eachother in windows which causes issues. Would there be a problem with what I suggested?
<ubuntu> is this a normal flaw with gparted?i just did this last night and now it wont let me
<tonyyarusso> graham_100: Hmm?
<alynx> Enselic__so i do ffmpeg -i nameoffile.mpg -sameq out.avi ?
<graham_100> tonyyarusso it's XPTI.DAT i need to get it deleted from Components directory Mozilla
<ubuntu> or how would i create a second partition that my normal kubuntu drive could use?
<wabz> hi some recent update has screwed up my fonts in firefox, they look all spastic, how can I fix it? Also, apt-get tells me 31 packages are being held back (mostly python stuff)
<Enselic__> alynx: yep
<XyZ> hey, one question: i have kubuntu 5.10 on my PC and have kubuntu 6.06 TLS CD, i'm tried to upgrade my kubuntu from CD. I was follow instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades... sudo apt-cdrom add, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cyllene> kitche: What should I do?
<Sniffy`> Or could I just remove them and install? If so, how do I remove them?
<XyZ> but^ updated: 0
<Enselic__> alynx: however, for .avi files you probably want to specify more specifcally what format you want it in
<Sniffy`> I've looked around the wiki site
<Enselic__> alynx: what kind of .avi do you want?
<ubuntu> XyZ, you can update online i think
<OmniD> I think I shall try this ATI driver stuff one more time
<tonyyarusso> graham_100: I see it at /home/anthony/.mozilla/firefox/0jh83mrx.default/xpti.dat
<XyZ> ubuntu> traffic cost so much
<XyZ> ubuntu> why i can't upgrade from CD?
<alynx> Enselic__ dont really know mate , just wanna try getting the file into to avi. did not really know that it was several .avi options
<graham_100> tonyyarusso i installed an adobe programme and it told me to delete it so i will look now
<ubuntu> im not sure,it should come with an upgrade option but i think the devolpers forgot it
<Enselic__> alynx: well, did you succed?
<ubuntu> noone can help with my gparted issues?
<Valmarko> hello, where can I find plugins that can read dvd movies
<ubuntu> search easyubuntu
<Enselic__> Valmarko: try automatix: www.getautomatix.com
<Valmarko> tanks
<ubuntu> Valmarko, search for easyubuntu if that dosent work
<kitche> XyZ: for upgrading use the alternate cd
<alynx> Enselic__ looks like its working
<ubuntu> you can also enable the restriced repos and get libdvd???????
<alynx> Enselic__ Thanks a million mate
<Vaske_Car> Does anybody else have a problem with OpenOffice Base, there is a bug that wont let me use Wizard to create forms. Can anybody confirm it?
<XyZ> kitche> hm, i'm just recieve CD thru ShipIt, it's not alterante CD u think?
<Enselic__> alynx: np, ffmpeg is very powerful
<kitche> XyZ: that's the livecd
<XyZ> hm
<Enselic__> alynx: whenever you feel like reencoding videos, ffmpeg will get the job done
<needshelp> two partitions on one drive: have xp installed on first and second is blank for downloads. never done duel boot. want to put ubuntu on second partition. sorry for newb qustion. but do i need to do anything special after just installing ubuntu. will my bios prompt for which os i want or do i need to do something for it to?
<asgilder> What does no acceptable C compiler found in $path mean?
<Sniffy`> Can somebody please help me? This driver issue is annoying. I would try stuff out but I'm new and meddling around got me where I am in the first place.
<alynx> Enselic__: Sounds good :)
<Plouj> hi guys
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | needshelp
<ubotu> needshelp: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<kitche> asgilder: install build-esstenial
<XyZ> kitche > damn
<XyZ> kitche > 10x
<Plouj> my /etc/debian_version says testing/unstable, how can I convert my Ubuntu to the latest stable version?
<needshelp> ty
<kitche> asgilder: spelling is off but you can probably get the idea of what your missing by what I said
<tonyyarusso> !buildessential | asgilder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic__> asgilder: try to install build-essential
<tonyyarusso> dang
<Plouj> I currently have 6.10 Edgy Eft
<mc44> tonyyarusso: need a dash :)
<asgilder> Where do I get it?
<Enselic__> asgilder: it complains that you don't have a compilerinstalled probably
<kitche> !compile|asgilder
<ubotu> asgilder: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Enselic__> asgilder: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<graham_100> tonyyarusso i have a problem with wine could you help in that area??
<ubuntu> can i mount normal harddrives while in live mode?
<tonyyarusso> graham_100: Doubtful; don't use it.  There's #wine though
<kitche> ubuntu: yes
<Enselic__> graham_100: it's better to ask your question right away
<ubuntu> how?
<graham_100> enselic ok
<Taime1> how do yo uget mp3 support in ubuntu? or how does one install xmms or real player?
<needshelp> so wait ubuntu can't write to ntfs parttoins even if you install it completly? I thought it was just if you ran it live of the disk. guess i won't be doing it thank you anyway
<kitche> Plouj: well edgy is based on unstable debian
<Enselic__> Taime1: realplayer is easiliy installed from real.com:s site
<Sniffy`> It appears I've buggered my display drivers. If I followed the installation process for the drivers included within ubuntu (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) will it fix the issue? I'm new to Linux so I'm not sure how it works. It seems if I done that, it seems it would be the same as just installing display drivers uptop of each other in windows which causes issues. Would there be a problem with what I suggested? I'd rea
<Sniffy`> lly appreicate a helping hand.
<Enselic__> Taime1: you download an self-installing executable more or less
<ubuntu> kitche, its hda1 and hda3
<Valmarko> it's my first day using ubuntu. How can  my browser play media player ?
<Plouj> kitche: what do you mean to say?
<Enselic__> Taime1: for xmms, doesn't sudo apt-get install xmms work?
<kitche> Plouj: what I said was what I meant Edgy is based on debian unstable that's why debian_version says testing/unstable
<Plouj> kitche: oh, ok
<Enselic__> Valmarko: I suggest you install Automatix, that will make it easy to install that stuff
<tonyyarusso> !mp3 | Taime1
<ubotu> Taime1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> !automatix | Enselic__, Valmarko
<ubotu> Enselic__, Valmarko: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kitche> ubuntu: sudo /dev/hda1 <mount point> you might have ot make the mount points though
<Sniffy`> Someone must of screwed their drivers and know what to do :)
<Enselic__> oh
<Hexidigital> Enselic__: if you press TAB after typing "sudo apt-get install xmms", it will give you a complete list of packages that start with XMMS... so if there are different packages, you can see exactly what you need to type
<ubuntu> are there any easter eggs with ubotu?
<Obstfliege> nabend
<fireflame> hi
<Enselic__> Hexidigital: I know, it was a suggestion, not a question :)
<Cat2> is EasyUbuntu too buggy?
<fireflame> why doesnt xmms work with my pc
<Hexidigital> Enselic__: oh :)
<fireflame> i have ie336 processor or something
<Enselic__> fireflame: what does it say?
<fireflame> it says not support
<LjL> !egg
<ubotu> egg: Tamago Ver. 4 -- EGG Input Method Architecture for Emacsen. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.6+0.20041122cvs-9 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 972 kB
<ubuntu> i think easy buggy but i think most people dont
<kitche> !easyubuntu|Cat2
<ubotu> Cat2: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<fireflame> intel processor
<Enselic__> fireflame: nothing more?
<fireflame> intel processor p4
<ThePub> anyone using 8.31 version of fglrx have dual-head setup and Xv working on both screens?
<fireflame> i actually dont have a active internet connection on that
<jerp> cat2, no but I heard automatix is
<fireflame> maybe thats the problem
<kitche> Cat2: read what ubotu said
<ubuntu> whats the command for mounting hda1 and 3 on a live cd?
<Enselic__> ubuntu: man mount :)
<needshelp> ubuntu: first
<kitche> ubuntu: I gave it to you sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dir it's the same for /dev/hda3
<Frenchy> hi
<Enselic__> hi
<Cat2> thanks, i have been using EasyUbuntu already with no problems but it seems like most people suggest Automatix instead
<needshelp> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Enselic__> Cat2: I use Automatix, however, now my apt-get is broken :)
<Enselic__> Cat2: I ont know if that is because of me or automatix
<Cat2> oh no
<needshelp> then sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t ntfs -o -nls=utf8,umask=0222
<ryanakca> what's the command to add console input? I've got a number, new line, number, new line, number, new line, etc
<LjL> Cat2, i suggest that you just use the documentation. if you really want automation, though, i'd try easyubuntu over automatix
<needshelp> if it's a ntfs drive i mean
<ubuntu> thanks
<needshelp> replace your type in there, ut and pasted from mine sorry
<Cat2> thanks
<Rothus> wtf? everys leaving?
<Sniffy`> Is it possible to uninstall display drivers? I know that's a pathetically nooby question but I simply don't know how Linux works.
<Sniffy`> If I was to just install new display drivers, would it work?
<asgilder> Okay...now it's giving me something about a parser perl module.
<raingrove> hi guys
<alynx> ok new question.  If i need to use 2 cd's to burn a .avi movie , how do i divide it right in k3b ?
<jerp> how about that editor of cnet lost since a Thanksgiving trip to Seattle in the woods of Oregon
<ubuntu> sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/
<ubuntu> and its not in /mnt
* Rprp sleep
<ubuntu> do i do something wrong?
<Valmarko> where can I get good software for ubuntu?
<LjL> !software | Valmarko
<ubotu> Valmarko: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages and !Equivalents
<ryanakca> what's the command to add console input? I've got a number, new line, number, new line, number, new line, etc
<Madpilot> Valmarko, well, there's 18,000+ apps in the Ubuntu repositories, some of it must be good... ;)
<Valmarko> it's true :)
<Valmarko> tanks
<|rt|> Valmarko: sudo apt-get nethack
<|rt|> er install nethack
<alynx> ok new question.  If i need to use 2 cd's to burn a .avi movie , how do i divide it right in k3b ?
<cntb> nvidia-xconfig - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool >>> vs. (or ) nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver ??
<dinkel> anyone knows where i find a connected SMB-share in the directory structure?
<dinkel> i'm a console addict
<|rt|> dinkel: mount will list all current mounts
<cntb> dinkel try mount
<|rt|> dinkel: smbtree will list the network
<dinkel> hmmm? mount does not show it, although i can copy from it using nautilus
<Valmarko> antivirus for ubuntu. anyone knows?
<tonyyarusso> !virus | Valmarko
<ubotu> Valmarko: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cntb> nvidia-xconfig - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool >>> vs. (or ) nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver ??
<Valmarko> ok
<reddragon3668> when installing software, where are the package files stored?
<cntb> how can I rotate nvidia desktop 90 degrees ?
<asgilder> What do I do if I get a parser moperl module needed error?
<Valmarko> another issue. I just downloaded ubuntu 6.10. I have ati radeon. Is everything ok?
<Vaske_Car> how to update office?
<DARKGuy> YAY
<DARKGuy> I finished my dual monitor HowTo :D
<alynx> if you have a file on eks 1 GB and a cd on 700 MB , how could you get k3b to burn it with 2 cd's ?
<DARKGuy> http://dragon2008.blogspot.com/ ^^
<DARKGuy> and sorry for the spam xD
<reddragon3668> what is the best graphical man page reader available?
<dbzdeath> i'm on ubuntu edgy and i can't get dvds to play i have libdvdcss2 installed and libdvdread3 installed totem-xine gives me an error saying i don't have libdvdcss and mplayer just says Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/hda  and xine-ui says there is no plugin to handle input dvd:/ could someone please help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<needshelp> quick computer non azureus question can i have two partitions on the same drive with differt file systems. speciflly one with ntfs and the other with fat32? i'm pretty sure i can just never tired it and want to make sure before i delete some things. and try something
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@synpuvfo.emirates.net.ae]  by tonyyarusso
<eltese> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<asgilder> !xml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asgilder> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<dinkel> dbzdeath: you have to start an install-file for libdvdcss2 ... wait
<SGershon> DARKGuy: Cool, it was a pain to setup, you are right.
<dbzdeath> Dink: like i said i have libdvdcss2 installed
<needshelp> non ubuntu was going to ask in azureus but forgot i had it set for here
<eltese> how can i release a dhcp ip lease?
<Dink> lol huh ?
<Dink> nick alert went crazy
<asgilder> I got ./configure to stop bitching about the compiler, but now it's bitching about "XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool."
<dbzdeath> er oops
<dinkel> dbzdeath: and run this install.sh file?
<eltese> if i dont, i have to wait 20 minutes before i get a new one when i change into windows
<needshelp> sooo can i have two file systems on one drive for seperate partitions?
<dbzdeath> dinkel: like i said i have libdvdcss2 installed
<Dink> ahh k ;)
* Dink goes back into hiding
<dbzdeath> dinkel: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh is the file FYI
<SGershon> DARKGuy: Cool start for a blog, too. Hope the next posts have more linux/ubuntu tutorials.
<chongbook> any kerberos guru's in here?
<dinkel> dbzdeath: that's the script i was thinking of ...
<dbzdeath> dinkel: yep and i installed that
<eltese> how can i 'give back' my dhcp ip?
<user123> install realplayer10 under 6.10ppc: I update my source.list with "commercial" string but i don't find package
<SGershon> Question: When I am using the terminal (default profile), pressing the 'tab' key causes the [whole]  screen to flicker. Why? How?
<notiain> Hello. I have a usplash question - on the desktop install CD, the usplash theme is orange and rather good-looking. Now I've installed it, usplash is a silvery monochrome.
<SGershon> I don
<WillySilly2> How do I set up apt to go through an http proxy?
<notiain> Is that a feature or is something broken?
<SGershon> 't remember seeing this before I formatted/installed breezy.
<chongbook> SGershon, sounds like a visual beep
<notiain> WillySilly2: I have: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://proxy:8080/";  in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<chongbook> maybe check yer accessibility options?
<SGershon> chongbook: will do it now!
<chongbook> SGershon, its under system -> preferences -> sound
<chongbook> for some reason
<chongbook> under the "system beep" tab
<chongbook> on my edgy laptop its not on by default
<Spee_Der> Good evening folks.... ..
<WillySilly2> notiain: that doesnt seem to be working for me
<lee2> does anyone know if ubuntu works with ich8 yet ?
<asgilder> How do I get a parser perl module?
<eltese> how can i do the eqvivalent of the windows command "ipconfig /release"?
<kybuz> anyone can help me out with a script
<kybuz> ??
<lee2> does anyone know if any linux distro works with ICH8 yet ?
<user123> install realplayer10 under 6.10ppc: I update my source.list with "commercial" string but i don't find package
<crimsun> lee2: what specifically about ICH8?
<lee2> crimsun, well about 2 months ago, i tried to boot ubuntu and it said "waiting for root device" or something
<crimsun> lee2: with 6.10? ICH8 should have worked out of the box.
<lee2> my HD was ICH8, and at the time, someone in #linux said, no chance.
<jerp> eltese, http://blogs.pingpoet.com/overflow/archive/2005/12/04/15739.aspx
<lee2> crimsun, nope
<rubi1> hello, i'm glad i finally got to this channel
<lee2> "waiting for root device"
<lee2> 6.10, yes
<lee2> also is there a 64bit version, for Intel Dual Core 2 ?
<eltese> jerp thanks =)
<dinkel> my SMB share does not show up in mount, but nautilus copies from it - how?
<mjr> lee2, yes
<rubi1> i'm installing ubuntu 6.10 on a compaq presario 1600 laptop with 196 megs ram 12 gig hdd and 500mhz processor, this actual live boot is too much on system resources so i killed gnome and am in a simple x session via the xinit command.
<crimsun> lee2: if you mean core 2 duo, it has known problems with 6.10
<lee2> crimsun, yea i have that :(
<lee2> see buying new hardware doesnt pay!
<lee2> im stuck with bloody windows vista
<eltese> jerp
<jerp> np
<eltese> i dont have dhcpcd..
<jerp> yes?
<rubi1> when i run ubiquity it all works fine until its time to do the partitioning then it all hangs, any ideas?
<kybuz> anyone knowledge of scripts ????????????
<lee2> what sort of problems does it have ?
<arielb> hi. i'm downloading ubuntu right now. never tried linux before
<l0g0ff> there is a file browser like konqueror on ubuntu?
<jerp> eltese, I thought you did, sorry :\
<rubi1> well its just old for one, then when i select custom disk partitioning in step 5 of 6 the whole system hangs
<lee2> mjr, can you link me :) ?
<alynx> can you split a .avi file in 2 so you can burn it on 2 cd's ?
<eltese> jerp, seems edgy uses dhclient
<rubi1> alynx: yes you can
<tonyyarusso> l0g0ff: Nautilus in Gnome
<alynx> rubil: can you please tell me how to do it ?
<mjr> lee2, with what? The 64-bit ubuntu is readily available from same sources as the others
<lee2> mjr, i can only see i386
<rubi1> i just got the net back after a year and a half yesterday and this laptop...so i'm a bit rusty but i managed to make it here even though the live cd is too intense for my computer
* Formula1 got Totem DVD working with libdvdcss1.2.5 in Edgy Eft 6.10 64 bit Desktop
<kybuz> totem mmmz
<svip> Ugh.
<svip> Why doesn't Ubuntu detect my printer?
<lee2> the 64bit versions are just for AMD
<svip> :s I am starting to feel it was easier under Slackware.
<rubi1> if no one has any idea of how to help me can you direct me to a channel that might
<kybuz> because it s hidden under your desk...moree info please
<zspada15> svip, nothing is easier on slackware
<dcordes> i have a spca5xx webcam. when i connect it it's shown in lsusb and i also loaded the module spca5xx. when i try to test it now with camorama it says no cam. anybody familliar on this issue?
<svip> Setting my printer up was.
* Formula1 is currently watching Driven with Sylvester Stallone...
<svip> Getting Rhytmbox to work was. :s
<mjr> lee2, same difference
<rubi1> or perhaps even a workaround where i can run a text install from a floppy boot, or a way to run a text install, and avoid the graphical installer
<alynx> can anyone help me with how to split the .avi file in 2 ?
<l0g0ff> I want to see my second hard disk that mount win, I have to mount it?
<svip> Which "port" do I select for my printer, zspada15?
<LjL> !info avidemux | alynx
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<rubi1> alynx: all you need is a program to split the avi file....just google it
<mjr> alynx, avisplit from transcode
<zspada15> svip, do you have an lpt or usb?
<svip> lpt.
<Jeeva> what must i set that i can SSH into my ubuntu pc ?
<tormod> rubi1: use the alternate cd
<zspada15> svip, try lp0
<mjr> Jeeva, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Jeeva> ta
<kybuz> split avi files....first hit google http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/1/avisplit.html
<l0g0ff> I want to see my second hard disk that have installed win, I have to mount it?
<lee2> i cant see an intel 64bit
<l0g0ff> I don't see nothing in /dev/ or /media/
<kybuz> can anyone help me with a script  for newspost
<rubi1> tormod: sorry i don't have the alternate cd nor a means to burn it at the moment
<Jeeva> mjr: anything after that ?
<tuskernini> l0g0ff, probably have to mount it...
<mjr> Jeeva, no
<tormod> l0g0ff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Jeeva> thanks
<Jeeva> i see
<l0g0ff> thanks tor
<jerp> sudo ifdown eth0 (to release)  sudo ifup eth0 (to restore)
<tormod> rubi1: Are you low on RAM?
<lee2> do i get ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso for Intel 64bit ?
<Chris_Sutcliff> yes, if it's emt64
<kybuz> 2 rubil http://ufies.org/archives/000963.html
<Chris_Sutcliff> afaik
<rubi1> lee2 no
<lee2> its Intel Dual Core, DUO 2
<lee2> rubi1, which build do i need
<rubi1> lee2: your trying to get one for amd processor architecture
<zspada15> lee2, i386
<tormod> lee2: intel is not amd, right?
<lee2> surely all 64bit cpu's must follow generic structure if they both run Windows ?
<rubi1> lee2: i would look but i can only run one x app at a time
<lee2> i386 is 32bit ?
<Chris_Sutcliff> rubi1: i may be wrong but afaik amd64 is for amd64 and emt64 as they are essentially the same thing but different names
<kitche> lee2: i386 is 32bit
<SGersho1> Sorry - disconected
<lee2> so im not getting max use out of my hardware with 32bit os's ?
<SGersho1> chongbook: Where are these accessibility options?
<lee2> XP 64bit is a joke
<Cat2> here is something I have been wondering about: what is the advantage of using Ubuntu over just using the Debian distro itself? since Ubuntu is based on Debian, why not jsut use Debian in the first place? Is it because Ubuntu is more newbie friendly than Debian?
<rubi1> is there a workaround for the installer via booting from a floppy
<kitche> lee2: XP 64bit is just a windows 2003 kernel and that's it
<lee2> lol
<SGersho1> chongbook: Found it
<lee2> surely thats illegal
<SGersho1> chongbook: Thanks... :)
<dv_> Cat2, well, you dont have to set up everything
<rubi1> debian isn't reliable for stable releases and ubuntu is much cleaner, easier to use and install
<tormod> cat2, try asking the reverse in a debian channel :)
<zspada15> lee2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64#EM64T
<Chris_Sutcliff> btw can someone help me with an ndiswrapper compile, it fails with loads of errors :(
<Chris_Sutcliff> http://pastebin.co.uk/7100
<kitche> lee2: why would it when they are made by the same company but anyways you want the amd64 iso if you want x86_64
<Lynoure> rubi1: I've found stable Debian release very stable. You haven't? They just do not come out often.
<bimberi> !debian | Cat2
<ubotu> Cat2: Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<tonyyarusso> Cat2: For many people, it boils down to the release cycle / newer applications, but largely it's a personal preference thing, like most.  Probably to #ubuntu-offtopic on this though.
<zspada15> Chris_Sutcliff, try sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<webmaren> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<webmaren> "
<Chris_Sutcliff> im using my own kernel and i have the headers installed
<SGersho1> And, chongbook, yes it was this option. The flicker was a visual beep.
<Rontana> whats the name of the partitioner in the installer (text mode/sever) and can you run it again once you have got the system isntalled
<Rontana> ?
<dv_> Cat2, basically, if you want a cutting-edge desktop, you have to tweak a lot in debian
<SGersho1> Rontana: GParted
<Cat2> thanks guys, that's what I thought, but in the Debian forums that i read one of the regular posters there saying that he didn't understand why anyoune would want to use Ubuntu, but maybe he was being a snob :-)
<webmaren> can somebody help me fix that
<kitche> !build-esstenial|webmaren
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build-esstenial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dv_> and deal with occasionally broken unstable reps
<webmaren> i tried installing build-essential
<TheDebugger> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Rontana> SGersho1: console only, this is a server install, so no X
<Valmarko> can someone give me a sugggestion? what program do you use to play movies? dvd
<Chris_Sutcliff> zspada15: im using my own kernel but i have the headers and source
<tormod> rubi1, you can log into the Desktop CD in failsafe Xterm and just start the installer.
<lee2> so actually i DO need the ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<kybuz> 2 valmerco
<Chris_Sutcliff> lee2: if you want 64bit yes
<kitche> lee2: if you want a full x86_64 system then yes
<kybuz> 2 valmerco  i use vlc and mplayer
<lee2> :)
<lee2> then why is the build called "AMD"
<Cat2> thanks for offtopic, i didn't know about that channel
<Valmarko> mplayer. but where do I get plugins? :)
<rubi1> because its for amd processors lee2
<kybuz> go 2 synaptic
<lee2> i have an intel 64bit though
<kitche> lee2: amd came out first with x86_64 so people call it that
<kybuz> search vlc or mplayer
<zspada15> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<kitche> rub1: it's not just for amd processors
<rubi1> lthen thats what you want
<zspada15> no its not
<asgilder> Where can I get the UUID library?
<lee2> EMT ?
<jughead> there are 2 kinds of 64 bit
<rubi1> kitche: thanks
<lee2> EMT = Intel ?
<zspada15> lee2, yes
<maxsoft2> !d-link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d-link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chris_Sutcliff> lee2: because amd invented 86_x64, and intel just copied it and changed its name
<lee2> chris, lol
<Chris_Sutcliff> lee2: so its named after amd's version (the original)
<kitche> lee2: EMT64 is a memory chip on Intel's processors that make them x86_64
<maxsoft2> !dlink
<zspada15> lee2, emt stands for extended memory technology
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dlink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zspada15> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Kirby904> Question = Is it possible in any way to run .exe's on linux
<lee2> i thought INTEL was the best cpu to get
<zspada15> Kirby904, sudo apt-get install wine
<Kirby904> Any linux, not just ubuntu
<Chris_Sutcliff> lee2: it depends
<lee2> i was happy with my Athlon 2800...
<kitche> Kirby904: wine
<lee2> then i wanted to blow lots of money on a new pc
<Chris_Sutcliff> lee2: i prefer amd, but many people prefer intel
<rubi1> so there is no workaround from the graphical installer of 6.10?
<lee2> NO i hate Intel now
<kitche> lee2: Intels are for office work mostly while amd is for gaming
<lee2> kitche, im a directx programmer :)
<jughead> kitche, intel took the gaming crown back
<rubi1> well, other than the alternate version
<Kirby904> ya im testing it
<SGersho1> lee2, I prefer Intel. Have used many versions of chips by both.
<lee2> gpu is all i care about :P
<jerp> Kirby904, if you're talking about Window's .exes, do you know about Wine?
<lee2> its strange, my Athlon 2800 seems to perform better then my Intel
<Kirby904> ill try Wine...
<kitche> jughead: doesn't mean that's what they are made for though
<zspada15> !wine | Kirby904
<ubotu> Kirby904: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Micksa> okay
<Kirby904> its for a program that windows rejects ... its an exe though
<lee2> but my intel is only 2.13mhz x2.
<Micksa> in dapper, how do I disable the hdd spindown on a laptop?
<richard__> does anyone know how to force wine to run a program in windowed mode (like a really simple flag? :) )
<jughead> i thought the core2 line was aimed at taking amd down
<goose> i upgraded from dapper to edgy but the 'show updates' function doesn't work
<lee2> jughead, ive always bought AMD cpu's till now, and ive regreted buying this damn intel cpu ever since
<Kirby904> it was made for testing, but contains so called "malcious code", so windows rejects it -.-, wanted to see if it worked on linux
<SGersho1> And Intel was always better even for games. And keep cooler.
<Chris_Sutcliff> lee2: before they stole 86_x64 intels version of 64bit (IA64) was ONLY 64-bit, no 32-bit compatability.
<TheDebugger> Anyway.. fanaticism is stupid, i take the best.. that's it
<jerp> last one I heard of was they have a quad core out
<rubi1> is there another irc channel for ubuntu support?
<lee2> AMD seems to work harder per cycle then Intel
<zspada15> !m$
<Chris_Sutcliff> sgersho1: intel & cooler, must be an oxymoron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m$ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheDebugger> And right now, if i had to buy a cpu, i would take a core 2 duo
<keith> Has anyone tried to use Giam?
<LjL> !bot abuse | zspada15
<ubotu> zspada15: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<SGersho1> Yes, they have Quad for servers,
<maxsoft2> do you know if DOS program can be runned on linux? wine ?
<kybuz> 2 rubil you dont get the answer you want ?
<kitche> keith: gaim you mean?
<zspada15> LjL, ok
<rubi1> maxsoft2: yes it can
<keith> Yes
<kitche> maxsoft2: dosbox
<lee2> if i have 2gb of ram, do i still need a swap partition ?
<keith> I've loaded it, but it keeps suspending me
<kitche> keith yes probably many have used gaim
<maxsoft2> kitche: thank you very much.
<Kirby904> after i install wine, where should it be?
<kitche> lee2: not really
<SGersho1> TheDebugger: We use(d) a Core Duo with Hyperthreading at work. It was a very good system. (We had a Giga of RAM, also).
<Kirby904> also, i would like to know if i can access a MS-SQL server from ubuntu while im here
<lee2> windows insists on a pagefile even though i turnt it off, stupid windows
<zspada15> Kirby904, read the FAQ
<keith> Kitche, Is there something better to use?
<rubi1> Kyral Kyynara thank you for answering me
<kitche> keith: not really ther is other programs out there but not like gaim
<lee2> kitche, swapdisk is linux's "pagefile" right ?
<rubi1> perhaps i shall try a full hdd wipe...that might be easier
<reddragon3668> when you install software, where are the binaries stored on the system?
<Byan> configure: WARNING: **** apxs was not found, DSO compilation will not be available
<Byan> where is apxs?
<kitche> lee2: pretty much you can also make a swapfile
<zspada15> !DSO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DSO - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lee2> kitche, why does the swapdisk do. ?
<asgilder> Configure: error: *** uuid library (libuuid) not found?
<lee2> when mem runs out, it uses swapdisk ?
<kitche> lee2: it's virtual ram
<keith> Kitche, I'm a bit new to linux, do you know what I have to do to get it working?
<lee2> kitche, oh right.
<zspada15> keith, what do you mean "get it working"
<lee2> how big should i make my swap, i got 512gb gd
<kitche> keith: you installed gaim what are you trying to use?
<SGersho1> keith, are you on Linux now?
<lee2> hd *
<Byan> >_<
<keith> Kitche, how to unsuspend my account??
<kitche> lee2: if you have 2 gigs of ram no use in swap
<keith> SGershol, yes I am
<SGersho1> keith: seems it's working ;)
<kitche> keith: by unsuspend do you mean login?
<lee2> ok, i hope linux makes use of it :), XP only seems to use 700mb, then uses its stupid pagefile
<goose> i upgraded from ubuntu dapper to edgy but the 'show updates' function doesn't work it does nothing. any ideas?
<kitche> lee2: well windows needs an extra thing to use 2 gigs of ram not sure if linux needs it or not
<keith> Kitche, Yes log in, I've set up a username and pwd, but when I try these I get a message that my account is currently suspended
<SGersho1> goose: What about the repositories / sources.list ?
<hkais> hi
<zspada15> keith, is your system clock set properly?
<lee2> kitche, i was thinking of getting 4gb of ram, but im not sure if that was just stupid
<kitche> keith: if it says that then it suspended on server side
<c0dex> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on my old mac powerbook 1440c but i can't get it to boot from the disc...any suggestions?
<goose> SGersho1: all other functions of the update-manager work fine. like install updates
<hkais> anyone here who knows how the ubuntu forum is embedded with the mailinglist, and possibly with an nntp?
<Dragen> Anybody have any idea why ALT-F2 would suddenly stop working?  lol
<goose> SGersho1: it's just that i can't use show updates to see the updates
<kybuz> c)dex did you verify your disk
<SGersho1> Dragen: Maybe you overwrote the ketboard shortcut
<c0dex> umm yea?
<Dragen> SGersho1: Went in to the keyboard shortcut keys and everything is set correctly
<maxsoft2> no screen found!!?!? HAHAHAA I m in centOs live cd... I  thin that no one linux work well. :(
<SGersho1> goose: Does it gives an error message?
<n30n> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<goose> SGersho1: nothing. it just asks for a password like any other gksudo program and then does nothing
<Chris_Sutcliff> anyone got any ideas why ndiswrapper fails at build?
<Chris_Sutcliff> http://pastebin.co.uk/7100
<SGersho1> maxsoft2: Don't give up :)
<lee2> i got this damn jmicron chipset that my IDE DVD Writor is connected to. I had problems booting unbuntu last time
<kybuz> Can anyone help me out with a script
<kitche> Chris_Sutcliff: do you have the linux sources?
<humbolt> Question, can I run AIGLX in dapper without updating my Nvidia drivers by enforcing AIGLX mode in beryl?
<goose> SGersho1: if you can give me the command line for 'show updates' i can see if it results in any errors
<keith> zspada15, I think the system clock is set OK, I'm an hour ahead as I'm now in Barcelona.
<SGersho1> goose: And you are sure the sources.list is ok?
<n30n> Chris_Sutcliff: Do you have your sources.list file set up correctly?
<zspada15> keith, im not sure
<Chris_Sutcliff> kitche - i have my own kernel and the sources/headers
<wapityyy> I have a problem, in a javascript loop for my ajax script, i have a PHP script connecting to a MYSQL database, but it seems like the loop doenst affect the PHP... anyone know why?
<keith> Kitche,  how can I get the server side un-suspended?
<Chris_Sutcliff> n30n: yes
<goose> SGersho1: i don't know i haven't checked :\ i've been downloading updates without problems though
<kitche> keith: support
<maxsoft2> how config xserver ?
<SGersho1> goose: sudo apt-get update
<c0dex> brb
<hkais> anyone here who knows how the ubuntu forum is embedded with the mailinglist, and possibly with a nntp?
<SGersho1> goose: should check all the updates.
<keith> Kitche, Is that ubuntu support?
<n30n> Chris_Sutcliff: Define how it fails
<Chris_Sutcliff> http://pastebin.co.uk/7100
<goose> SGersho1: it complains of duplicate entries in sources.list
<goose> i'll remove them i guesss
<kitche> Chris_Sutcliff: ndiswrapper might not work well with 2.6.19 yet
<c0dex> alright back
<SGersho1> goose: You can try. Backup sources.list first... :)
<Dragen> Ok so here is my question, are the Keyboard shortcuts (like ALT-F2) part of KDE's Window Manager  Kwin?  cuz i circumvented KDE's window manager by using the environment variable KDEWM=/usr/bin/beryl-manager (so beryl starts automatically) but now my ALT-F2 shortcut is broken.  Funny part is, the other keyboard shortcuts WORK though.
<abo> I'm trying to add a new program to the startup in ubuntu (using sytem->preferences->sessions and the Startup Programs tab) I add the command, and see it in the list, then close and open again... and nothing there, do it again, and restart, then nothing happen... reopen, and the command is not there... what's wrong?
<Chris_Sutcliff> kitche: damn
<n30n> Chris_Sutcliff: Pastebin is slow h/o
<c0dex> anyone  know how i can get my powerbook 1440c (running mac os 9) to boot the ubuntu live cd?
<Chris_Sutcliff> n30n: its fine for me :S
<goose> SGersho1: ok apparently it was one automatix line that created the duplicate entries
<keith> Thanks for your help
<bimberi> c0dex: hold down C as it powers up (not sure if it works for that particular model though)
<Chris_Sutcliff> kitche: one would hope it would work considering the release is a few hours old
<n30n> Chris_Sutcliff: I don't think it's compatiable with your setup
<SGersho1> goose: It is working fine now?
<Chris_Sutcliff> n20n: that sucks :(
<Chris_Sutcliff> *n30n:
<n30n> Chris_Sutcliff: Otherwise idk what the problem is.
<goose> SGersho1: well now it thinks a package manager is working but nothing appears to be running let me check ps
<dcordes> what is better about aiglx comparing it to xgl?
<Byan> which package will libapr-1.so be in?
<kitche> Chris_Sutcliff: ndiswrapper just released a new version?
<Chris_Sutcliff> kitche: yes today
<SGersho1> Question: Is there a way of having an option in grub that loads a terminal (tty1) only session, with no GUI?
<Chris_Sutcliff> kitche: 1.31
<toM|vendettA> can anyone help me? i sync my time/date with a server near me, then when I restart my computer it gets reset. anyone know how to fix this?
<dcordes> Chris_Sutcliff: did they make up the broadcom support?
<Chris_Sutcliff> dcordes: i dont know, have a look in the release log
<tormod> SGersho1: single
<goose> SGersho1: nope it still isn't working. hovering notifies that there are 4 available updates. but show updates still doesn't do anything
<webmaren> i have installed everything I can think of to make it work, but my the wine configure script still says my c compiler cannot create executables
<SGersho1> tormod: "single"? I'll google that.
<psusi> SGersho1: that's what rescue mode does
<_8i5> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<goose> SGersho1: there are no other running package managers.
<psusi> SGersho1: just choose the rescue mode menu option that is already there
<tormod> SGersho1: that's the kernel option
#ubuntu 2006-12-06
<Chris_Sutcliff> webmaren have you tried installing build-essentials
<lee2> if i wanted to program a game in linux, should i use opengl ?
<Chris_Sutcliff> lee2: there is no directx, so i guess so
<webmaren> chris_sutcliff: yes, and gcc, and g++
<Chris_Sutcliff> webmaren: no idea then, there's a precompiled version in the reposiories
<webmaren> not for amd64
<lee2> whats the alturnitive to opengl ?
<Chris_Sutcliff> lee2: but opengl is INCREDIBLY slow for me :P
<SGersho1> psusi, tormod, if I just use recovery mode, will it load everything else it needs to work properly (network, HW, drivers...)?
<lee2> its a 2d game. alot of movement though.
<tormod> SGersho1: yes
<Chris_Sutcliff> webmarren: oh, well is there a pre-packaged version for amd64 from any other distro?
<bimberi> webmaren: try install build-essential, it brings in a couple of other goodies
<hkais> anyone here who knows how the ubuntu forum is embedded with the mailinglist, and possibly with a nntp?
<webmaren> bimberi: I already have build-essential
<Chris_Sutcliff> webmarren: because at a push you could convert that to a .deb using alien
<tormod> SGersho1: it's not really "recovery" if you ask me, it's single user.
<bimberi> webmaren: k
<Kludgy> lee2: If it hasn't been mentioned, I'd suggest http://www.libsdl.org/.  it may give you a big jumpstart
<SGersho1> tormod, psusi: Ok. Yes, I see in menu.lst that recovery is "simple", instead of "quiet splash".
<SGersho1> So it should work fine, as you say.
<psusi> SGersho1: it's single, not simple
<SGersho1> psusi: :P Right, my typo. menu.lst is fine :P
<bray> I'm having troubles with WoW.... still... so I uploaded a log here http://pastebin.ca/268693. Mind you I tried #winehq before I came here, but they don't seem to know anything...
<TC`> !start-up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start-up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TC`> how to make some program start on start-up?
<SGersho1> psusi: If I eventually want to exit the 'recovery terminal only mode' and want to get GUI, then i just have to run X? Or its complicate dthan that?
<TC`> how to set that?
<psusi> SGersho1: no... recover mode will give you a root shell... if you exit from that shell, it then boots up normally
<kitche> SGersho1: you would have to reboot since X won't run in init 1
<Chris_Sutcliff> bray: www.kerneltraffic.org/wine/latest.html#5
<WillySilly2> where are the dns settings held?
<psusi> at least I think it continues if you exit...
<psusi> it's been a while...
<psusi> kitche: yes, X will run in init 1... /etc/init.d/gdm start
<toM|vendettA> can anyone tell me why my time and date preferences keep getting reset?
<SGersho1> psusi, kitche: I see. I'll experiment with all this info.
<SGersho1> Thanks a lot!
<savvas> hi i need to attach sound to a 3gp movie i have, i.e. somehow use mencoder or something to use sound input from an mp3 file and copy the video. can someone help me with the full command please?
<kingace> hello
<recon> I'm running a printer (Samsung ML-2010) and have it set up via System>Admin>Printers, but a little of the bottom of each page and a lot of the top of each page are cut off. It's isn't blank, it's just not there.
<kingace> when I try to install a .run file, the default install path is .trash, and i cant edit it
<Otis> evening all ... will kde 3.5.5 work on Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<n30n> Anyone know any good md5 decoders?
<goose> SGersho1: btw it still doesn't work :\
<zac1> how do I mount my mp3 player
<kingace> what kind of mp3 player?
<bray> Chris_Sutcliff: I read that little article thing, and it didn't really help...
<zac1> bus-link MP3-14XS-B
<Chris_Sutcliff> bray: all i could find about it, sorry
<Chris_Sutcliff> is www.winehq.com down?
<abo>  I'm trying to add a new program to the startup in ubuntu (using sytem->preferences->sessions and the Startup Programs tab) I add the command, and see it in the list, then close and open again... and nothing there, do it again, and restart, then nothing happen... reopen, and the command is not there... what's wrong?
<bray> Christ_Sutcliff: Thanks anyway... and winehq was having problems a day or two ago, so it's possible
<kingace> zac: try going into the disk manager and checking if it is coming up automatically
<kerwonz> somebody can helpme?
<zac1> Where is disk manager?
<kitche> !ask|kerwonz
<ubotu> kerwonz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kingace> System-administration-disks
<borg> is it possible to to have VLC's DivX playinig capabilityes/codec into Gnome's Totem player? cause the only player that works right in Beryl is Totem
<zac1> no disks item under menu
<lee2> is there like a list of suggested programs for linux that are not yet made ?
<kitche> zac1: menu-> system
<LjL> lee2: not on the Ubuntu site that i know of
<lee2> oh, im just bored lol
<kerwonz> when i plug my headphones doesn't works and my spekers sound same...
<kerwonz> what can i do?
<kingace> anyone know a good alternative to sketchup for ubuntu?
<kerwonz> mmm
<borg> is it possible to to have VLC's DivX playinig capabilityes/codec into Gnome's Totem player?
<Byan> cp: cannot stat `mod_authnz_mtuiso.so': No such file or directory
<Byan> apxs:Error: Command failed with rc=65536
<kaew> Hi. I have just burned ubuntu onto a disc and tried it out. I have a pretty big screen resolution (1280x1024), but it seems as ubuntu doesnt support such large resolution?
<olds> lawl
<LjL> kaew: actually, it uses just that resolutions as a default on my compuyter
<ThePub> is there a way to set the overlay desktop coverage?
<[JuanBrav> #madrid
<Lehti> hey o/
<kaew> LjL: but i cant choose that resolution, when i go to the System preferences
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kaew about fixres | kaew, see the private message from Ubotu
<SGersho1> kitche, what was the command psusi suggested for starting X from Init1?
<kitche> SGersho1: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dan__> I have a question.  If I want to post a file via wget to a php script, and the line looks like: wget --post-data="name=dan&upfile=[i don't know what to put here] " http://url/file.php
<dan__> What would I put there?
<kaew> Also, my internet connection doesnt work when I use ubuntu
<kaew> please help
<SGersho1> kitche: Thaks! I just closed the window and has no log...
<abo> I'm trying to add a new program to the startup in ubuntu (using sytem->preferences->sessions and the Startup Programs tab) I add the command, and see it in the list, then close and open again... and nothing there, do it again, and restart, then nothing happen... reopen, and the command is not there... anyone can help please? that should be easy?
<gribelu> maybe the command is wrong
<gribelu> ..
<hkais> anyone here who knows how the ubuntu forum is embedded with the mailinglist, and possibly with a nntp?
<mrcucumber> anyone know about how to use a serial GPS reciever in linux?
<dan__> It's possible that the command is wrong, or the binary you're trying to run does not exist.
<gribelu> due just run the command from the console
<gribelu> if it works there, it will work inthe sessions thing
<SGersho1> abo, are you typing a correct/working command?
<gribelu> if not well... set it on fire and do the dance
<GoG> irc.ogamenet.net
<kerwonz> where can i download the patch for error correction of the code it has unwittingly broken the headphone output on my laptop?
<BleSS> hi!
<abo> SGersho1, I'm copying it from the shell...
<ThePub> Anyone know how to set the video overlay size for a mergedfb xserver setup?
<BleSS> i would install ubuntu about crypto volume, using cd alternate, is possible install truecrypt, configure partitions and follow with the instalation?
<SGersho1> abo: It's weird. There's nothing in ubuntu-forums?
<jlaw> hey ... i've problems installing the nvidia driver. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia did not really help me. when executing "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" i get "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel."
<abo> SGersho1, I'll check.. in the mean time there anything like .initrc or something like that , that starts after I log in to my session?
<foureight84> anyone having luck connecting to the ubuntu beryl repos?
<Asche_83m> Hello!
<bolzono> .join #debian
<Asche_83m> Does anybody know how to find out the mousebuttonnames for imwheel?
<DShepherd> what's a good video editor for ubuntu?
<DShepherd> or on ubuntu rather..
<mlehrer> is it possible to have two xterms working with the same screen session
<Asche_83m> mlehrer, though not being absolutely sure what you mean, I think it is possible
<matiseijas> ok, so... still having problems to update ubuntu... LOL, I know... I've downloaded the alternative to ubuntu 6.10... now what should I do to update from 5.10?
<gop> !video editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<TLE> Hey what commands can I use to figure out exactly what version of a package I have installed ?
<zac1> How do you mount an MP3 player manually
<gop> mount /dev/hd#
<gop> mount /dev/hd# -t filesystem /mount/dir
<luigi> can someone help me with something?
<matiseijas> can somebody please help me?
<mnoir> TLE: hey how did you install it?
<DShepherd> TLE: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<bolzono> has anybody tried intalling debian on a wrt54gl?
<ryanakca> why doen't my vt[1-6] s' text have any color? I have it setup so that it does in .bash(something)... everything that should be colour is gray. When I stop X, and relogin to the VT, the color works. colored terminal text only works in konsole/xterm, but not in the vts
<zac1> gop: what is hd#?
<DShepherd> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ryanakca> matiseijas: what about a completly fresh install
<matiseijas> can't i upgrade?
<TLE> mnoir: with apt-get install DShepherd: thanks
<DShepherd> TLE: ok
<luigi> Where can i find the windows files with the ubuntu live cd cuz my windows crashed?
<n30n> luigi: you'll have to mount the windows partition
<matiseijas> oh... and also... how do i mount my floppy disk drive?
<luigi> how do i do that?
<gribelu> P.S. the default ubuntu doesn't have write access to ntfs partitions
<DShepherd> matiseijas: go to places menu -- computer and then double click on floppy drive
<mlehrer> Asche_83m: say i have 10 shells in a screen session and i want to work with 2 of them next to each other in 2 xterms
<oddie> enabling ntfs write is that safe? supported?
<luigi> does knoppix?
<mirak> ./configure: line 24713: syntax error near unexpected token `1.0.0,,'
<mirak> ./configure: line 24713: `AM_PATH_XINE(1.0.0,, { { echo "$as_me:$LINENO: error: *** You should install xine-lib first ***" >&5'
<matiseijas> my floppy drive is not listed
<mirak> I got that error when building xine
<Asche_83m> is tthere a problem in starting another xterm?
<n30n> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n30n> jk..
<gribelu> oddie, it seems safe enough with ntfs-3g .. i have NO idea if there's any other way so i haven't tried it( if there is one:) )
<luigi> how do i mount my windows hd?
<DShepherd> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<[GuS] > guys any plugin for xmms or Amarok to stream music from the Mic or LIne in?
<DShepherd> !tell luigi about ntfs
<n30n> luigi: i PMed you
<oddie> gribelu: Thanks i might try it..... i know its still in testing stages...
<matiseijas> ok, so i managed to get my floppy drive listed... but when i double click on it, the following error appears: "Unable to mount selected volume: Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<matiseijas> "... what should I do_
<matiseijas> ?
<n30n> luigi: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<DShepherd> matiseijas: pray... has that floppy ever worked?
<protolnx> hi
<n30n> hi
<princemackenzie> howdy
<protolnx> anyone know a kewl channel where to discuss games emu issues, best joysticks and so on?
<gop> how do I mount a linux drive in windows
<matiseijas> LOL, yeah!! it worked perfectly yesterday
<gop> I use the driver
<matiseijas> (with my windows partition)
<gop> for windows for ext but won't work
<gop> is thier another way to get a linux file system mount in windows
<protolnx> I can't believe there isn't a channel for game emus
<n30n> protolnx: theres a for everything
<n30n> protolnx: Theres a chanel for everything
<DShepherd> matiseijas: what filesystem format is it?
<Asche_83m> is there anybody familiar with imwheel?
<protolnx> n30n I am having some serious issues with gngeo and I am desperate to get it working :-(
<zOap> is there a free ram app for linux?
<dominussuus> Is there a wiki.ubuntu.com or launchpad.net admin in the room?
<n30n> protolnx: What's the issue
<matiseijas> i believe it's FAT 32? ... i don't really know... i formatted it in windows
<zac1> how do you mount an mp3 player in linux manually
<n30n> matiseijas: sudo fdisk -l
<DShepherd> matiseijas: i have to run.. hope you get thru
<protolnx> n30n I've got all the necessary componenst and won't run any game
<n30n> zac1: USB?
<matiseijas> ok, thanks for your help :)
<zac1> yes
<protolnx> n30n is gngeo neoragex compatible?
<NineTeen67Comet> Grrr .. stuffed an old mobo in my case, got it wired up enough to start it up, but it will not see the keyboard (tried several) .. ideas on how to set up the bios w/out a keyboard? lol
<n30n> protolnx: I was about to ask you if it was.
<n30n> protolnx: I don't really know
<protolnx> everything works with neoragex but  I wanna play in linux
<n30n> protolnx: did it work on a linux box?
<n30n> protolnx: windows box sorry
<maphew> anybody know how to install Time:: HiRes (perl cpan module) in ubuntu dapper? I keep getting this error:
<Aar0n[A] > Hi, what does sudo ps -al  do?
<maphew> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1609560&group_id=170460&atid=854292
<protolnx> n30n yeah neoragex works like a charm, but when I put gngeo pointing to the games path it doesn't start any game
<protolnx> can't wait to play mslug and fatal fury samurai showdoan
<webben> has anyone else experienced trouble burning cds in an external CD/DVD writer connecting via USB?
<n30n> protolnx: idk dude
<webben> (with edgy)
<protolnx> n30n idk?
<zac1> n30n Answer me!
<wapityyy> I have a problem, in a javascript loop for my ajax script, i have a PHP script connecting to a MYSQL database, but it seems like the loop doenst affect the PHP... anyone know why?
<n30n> zac1: I didn't see a question
<zac1> my mp3 player is na USB
<n30n> zac1: Did you get it to mount on linux?
<zac1> no
<abo> how can I change gnome-terminal's font and size?
<n30n> zac1: try running the command mount -a
<bimberi> abo: Edit -> Current Profile
<shwag> what is tasksel ?
<abo> bimberi, and then?
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone know what I can check to find out why I have no keyboard on boot? (I need to get into the BIOS to make the CD boot) .. Keyboard lights blink when I plug it in, but no caps lock, numlock light and no responce when I need to get into the BIOS..
<bimberi> abo: you can either use your intuition, or uncheck "Use the system terminal font" and set your own
<n30n> NineTeen67Comet: What kind of keyboard
<ArrenLex> NineTeen67Comet: Ah, we refer to that as "No keyboard detected, press any key to continue".
<Sarphram> anyone have a link to a good guide for enabling WPA protected wireless connections (using a usb wireless adapter, dwl-g122 rev b, if this is needed)
<abo> bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> abo: yw
<NineTeen67Comet> n30n: both a generic US and a Logitech Wireless XM5000 .. neither work ..
<n30n> ArrenLex: nice
<ArrenLex> NineTeen67Comet: Is this a USB or PS2 keyboard? Does it work in any other computer?
<geo_> have anyone here ever managed to change gaim background without changing the entire systems gtk theme?
<ArrenLex> Whee.
<ArrenLex> I say: NineTeen67Comet: Is this a USB or PS2 keyboard? Does it work in any other computer?
<NineTeen67Comet> n30n: they do work on this computer though ..
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<NineTeen67Comet> PS2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+mz]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> We're keeping the channel moderated for now
<Seveas> until servers come to a rest
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<Seveas> Freenode is restarting
<Seveas> Freenode is restarting, please be patient. Normal operation will resume shortly
* mode/#ubuntu [-z]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Freenode is restarting, please be patient. Normal operation will resume shortly
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<Seveas> ok, the mess seems to be over :)
<bimberi> :)
<n30n> Is it over?
<ryanakca> why doen't my vt[1-6] s' text have any color? I have it setup so that it does in .bash(something)... everything that should be colour is gray. When I stop X, and relogin to the VT, the color works. colored terminal text only works in konsole/xterm, but not in the vts
* ArrenLex crawls up over lip of bomb shelter, looks around.
<Seveas> We have normality, I repeat: we have normality. Anything you still can't cope with is therefore your own problem.
<geo_> has anyone here ever managed to change the gaim background without changing the entire systems gtk theme?
<ActivE> how can i customise the side click menu in gdm
<bimberi> Seveas: will source-o-matic be updated to include Edgy?
<seeker2599> how do i uninstall ubuntu?
<Seveas> bimberi, maybe
<n30n> NineTeen67Comet: I always had that problem with anything other than standerd US keyboards
<ArrenLex> ryanakca: login shells don't execute ~/.bash
<Seveas> ryanakca, vga=791 (on the grub command line)
<Maggotin> I wanted to make ntfs partitions writable, but it says that it's not mounted when I do sudo umount /dev/sdb5, and when I try to do sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5 /mnt/windows it says that it's mounted.
<Balisto> #NANTES
<eegore> Has anyone here worked with getting the win32 codecs to work in dapper 64?
<Seveas> ArrenLex, nonsense
<gnomefreak> eegore: cant
<n30n> Maggotin: umount unmounts partitions
<eegore> are there substitutes for reading the media
<gnomefreak> eegore: you need to run a 32bit chroot. win32codecs = for 32bit arch
<Agrajag> eegore: set up a chroot and install them and your media player there
<Maggotin> ya, I need to do it in order to make the writable
<Maggotin> them*
<ryanakca> ArrenLex: no?
<NineTeen67Comet> n30n: I'm thinking it might be the mobo it spent the last three days in a static bag in a suitcase on several planes, busses, and a hotel luggage cart ..
<eegore> what about transcode
<ryanakca> ArrenLex: s/.bash(something)/.bashrc
<ArrenLex> ryanakca: Ignore me, I don't know what I'm talking about. xD
<ryanakca> lol
<eegore> do I have to compile for 64bit
<ryanakca> Seveas: kk, thanks
<BleSS> i would install ubuntu about crypto volume, using cd alternate, is possible install truecrypt, configure partitions and follow with the instalation?
<geo_> has anyone here ever managed to change the gaim background without changing the entire systems gtk theme?
<n30n> Maggotin: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<n30n> NineTeen67Comet: Maybe
<eegore> Agrajag: do I have to compile transcode in a 64bit mode to get it in?
<compir99> is there a way to auto connect to my local vmware server when i start vmware (linux)?
<RaMoNeS>  somebody has a version gnu of the solitaire
<ryanakca> Seveas: is there a way to set it up with "setupcon" ?
<Seveas> not without kernel support
<RaMoNeS> only find for win32 :(
<Seveas> (eg: vga=791)
<Serenity> is anyone familiar with the simple password protection javascript
<Serenity>  var password = prompt("Password required:", "");
<Serenity>    if (password) { this.location.href = password + ".html"; }}
<Seveas> RaMoNeS, it's installed by default
<ryanakca> Seveas: *built his own kernel*
<Seveas> applications -> games
<RaMoNeS> i dont have only the minesweeper
<Seveas> ryanakca, that probably includes support for it ;)
<compir99> how can i auto boot the guest os when i start vmware?
<Serenity> i cant figure out how i would make it return if a bad 'pass' was entered
<Seveas> Serenity, that's no protection and javascript questions are offtopic here
<ArrenLex> Serenity: I bet that's how NASA protects their computers. *sage nod*
<Serenity> sorry, for being off topic
<ryanakca> lol :)
<Serenity> its not for password protection, im using it as a keyword thing on my site, so you enter the keyword for what you want and it takes you to it
<Seveas> compir99, afaik you can only choose 'start when booting' and 'start with a button', not 'start together with the vmware monitor'
<ryanakca> Serenity: ask in #javascript maybe?
<Maggotin> Can anybody help me getting my NTFS partitions on private message?
<xst> Have anyone any experiences with a "Logitech MX Revolution" in Ubuntu? As far as I have read around, it might lack the middel-button on linux. Is that right? How do I configure it in ubuntu?
<Serenity> good idea :D
<Seveas> !ntfs | Maggotin
<ubotu> Maggotin: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<n30n> Serenity: Like a search enegeine?
<n30n> Expect spelled right
<Asche_83m> hello xst
<Asche_83m> search for imwheel
<Asche_83m> this is the software which helps you configure your mouse
<Asche_83m> oh and by the way i could use some help with that software too
<RaMoNeS> bye
<seba__> kann mir jemand helfen?
<seba__> zeit? lust?
<Sonderblade> seba__: #ubuntu.de
<seba__> thankx
<Agrajag> I thought it was #ubuntu-de
<Agrajag> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Agrajag> yeah
<Valmarko> I saw in a forum that ubuntu 6.10 does not explore 100% of 3d capabilities from ati radeon 9500. Is that true?
<okn> You using any 3d software ?
<Valmarko> not now.,,
<ArrenLex> Valmarko: This is true, because it uses open-source drivers. You can install the official drivers if you want to do better, but be warned they were coded in Notepad by a blindfolded intern and are likely to cause problems.
<ArrenLex> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Valmarko> ummm... no way
<Ouroboros_Beast> looking to change my computer name
<Agrajag> ArrenLex: I could be wrong, but aren't those drivers for 9800 and up?
<okn> well i just fu... up my suse partition :P i cant get it back. so i was thinking this is the right time to install Ubuntu :P
<Valmarko> is there a 'light' in the future?
<ArrenLex> Agrajag: which drivers? The official ones should work with all cards.
<Ruffles> okn, it is
<Agrajag> the fglrx drivers, I was under the impression that they did not support a lot of older cards
<Agrajag> but then I use nvidia
<okn> yep, dowloading..%93 completed :P
<Ouroboros_Beast> did you check the ubuntu wiki
<Ouroboros_Beast> for the driver install
<ArrenLex> Agrajag: Oh, you may be right.
<Valmarko> I use ati radeon 9550, i suppose
<ArrenLex> Valmarko: What's the output of "lspci | grep ATI"
<str4> I'll think about it
<ArrenLex> ?
<Ruffles> ati radeon 9200 worked out of the box to me
<Valmarko> I'm a newbies :) waht did you say?
<Ouroboros_Beast> what version of ubuntu youuseing
<ArrenLex> Valmarko: Enter the command "lspci | grep ATI" into a terminal and paste its output here if it's 2 lines or less.
<Valmarko> ok
<okn> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<okn> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Valmarko> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] 
<Valmarko> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 ?? [Radeon 9550]  (Secondary)
<Ruffles> how do i set a keyboard shortcut to open gnome-terminal on beryl?
<okn> %100 :))))
<ArrenLex> Valmarko: Yeah, I think you're going to have to use the open-source drivers. Sorry.
<okn> now i can install
<linuxgoober> how do i copy a cd to a .iso file?
<Valmarko> do you think it's secure?
<Valmarko> where can I get them?
<Ouroboros_Beast> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<ArrenLex> Valmarko: Of course it's secure, and you already have them.
<webben> linuxgoober, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/CDDVDBurning#How_to_create_Image_.28ISO.29_files_from_CD.2FDVD
<Trunkz> olla ;)
<linuxgoober> thank-you webben
<Ruffles> Valmarko, u trying to get beryl up and running?
<Valmarko> beryl? sorry my english
<Ruffles> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<sol> can someone explain to me why I can't connect to say irc.rizon.net or any new server i try to add in XChat?
<Valmarko> arrenlex: what you mean is that I already have the right drivers unstalled?
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: you don't maintain the beryl svn repository, do you?
<Pntkl> hello
<Ruffles> Valmarko, vc  de portugal? eu falo portugus tambm se isso ajuda em alguma coisa...
<Trevinho> pianoboy3333: I am
<Ouroboros_Beast> !name
<Valmarko> em muito :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !pt | Ruffles
<ubotu> Ruffles: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
* outime go to sleep
<green_earz> linuxgoober: you can copy the cd to a .iso image with k3b or by the command line with dd :   dd if=/dev/hdx of=/path/file.iso
<Ouroboros_Beast> !computer name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computer name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ruffles> tonyyarusso, i know buddy.. i was just makin' sure he/she speaks portuguese
<zOap> If I were to send a file to a program, but also wants to check if there is an open instance of that program and use that if available, what's the command for that in bash?
<tonyyarusso> Ruffles: 'k :)
<Valmarko> a pergunta era se os drivers que vm c o ubuntu 6.10 exploram 100% das capcidades 3d da placa ati radeon
<Ruffles> Valmarko, lets talk on private.. portuguese ain't allowed in here
<Valmarko> aaa ok :)
<Valmarko> obrigado
<Rontana> does a console based version of gparted exsit ?
<Ruffles> de nada
<LjL> Valmarko: yes, they do
<green_earz> linuxgoober: dd if=/dev/hdx of=/path/file.iso    replace the /dev/hdx  with correct /dev/ for the cd drive
<Madpilot> !pt
<Ruffles> Rontana, cfdisk does the job :)
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<mnoir> !hostname | Ouroboros_Beast
<ubotu> Ouroboros_Beast: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Maggotin> Any spaniard that know about making ntfs partitions writable?
<Rontana> thanks, next question, how to you set a partition to be used as a raid drive
<Ruffles> mmm that's out of my scope sorry
<princemackenzie> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Madpilot> !es | Maggotin
<ubotu> Maggotin: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<moj0rising> Does anyone know where I can get some ubuntu-specific Amanda documentation?
<SurfnKid> how can i do a packet sniffing live update on a console
<SurfnKid> automating the protocols to filter
<SurfnKid> !packet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moj0rising> SurfnKid: YOu may want to look at ngrep or tethereal.
<SurfnKid> moj0rising, thx
<moj0rising> of course tcpdump is an option as well.
<moj0rising> sure thing.
<Taime1> what do you think is used more? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<moj0rising> ubuntu, though I use kubuntu.
<bimberi> !counter | Taime1
<ubotu> Taime1: The Ubuntu Counter is where Ubuntu (based) systems can go to get their machine counted. Get counted at http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net
<maynoth> does anyone here know how to schedule a FSCK at startup???
<cmt^^> How come I don't have any sound in ubuntu?
<Taime1> does ubuntu act EXACTLY like kubuntu if you install kde?
<maynoth> why would you install kde... yuk
<maynoth> hehe
<Taime1> haha
<maynoth> jk
<lumpki> Taime1, when you log into kde it does
<Taime1> i agree, kde isnt as clean, but its a better desktop manager
<sysdoc> zackly yhe same only different
<bimberi> !sound | cmt^^
<ubotu> cmt^^: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<maynoth> I think gnome will get there in a few years
<Taime1> thanks lumpki, i kinda like the way kubuntu is set up, i didnt want to start with the default kde style ya know...
<Taime1> yeah, i mean, gnome is great, but i prefer the useability of kde
<hanan> how do I reconfigure my soundcard? I'm thinking along the lines of alsaconf (how I do it under gentoo), but do I have to apt-get something like alsa-utils first?
<Taime1> gnome seems to be missing something
<maynoth> anyone know how to run fsck when you startup
<pianoboy3333> maynoth: ubuntu runs it after 30 reboots
<maynoth> how can i force it
<maynoth> ?
<pianoboy3333> maynoth: no idea
<pianoboy3333> maynoth: for a quickfix, boot a live cd, and run it
<rogue780> how do I enable the sshd?
<maynoth> i tried from the livecd
<pianoboy3333> maynoth: whatever you do DO NOT run it when the drive is mounted
<maynoth> but it wont run
<pianoboy3333> maynoth: ...?
<jrib> rogue780: install openssh-server
<maynoth> yeah
<pianoboy3333> maynoth: what did it say
<sol> anyone know if there is an XCHAT help channel?
<jrib> !ssh | rogue780
<ubotu> rogue780: ssh is ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto ). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<maynoth> it just gave a version number
<jrib> sol: #xchat
<sol> thx
<maynoth> I found out the hardway
<maynoth> someone reccomended i run it with the sudo command
<maynoth> from terminal
<maynoth> LOL
<pianoboy3333> maynoth: ...?
<maynoth> totally trashed my system
<maynoth> heheh
<Ruffles> lol
<maynoth> like ate it for breakfast kinda trashed
<Ruffles> poor thing
<pianoboy3333> maynoth: you want something like e2fsck -f
<nothlit> maynoth, sudo touch /forcefsck
<pianoboy3333> maynoth: when the trive isn't mounted
<nothlit> and then reboot
<nothlit> and for skipping it sudo touch /fastboot
<maynoth> if i do a sudo touch /forcefsck  will it run on reboot and not while the disk is mounted?
<maynoth> oh
<maynoth> okies
<maynoth> thanks
<needshelp> hey how can i permenantly mount a drive? i have a dual boot set up. two partitoins on one drive. i know the commands to do it in termianl but it doesn't keep. how can i do it to keep the mount of the first partition. it has all my media on it and it is a bit annoying to do it each time i start up
<nothlit> if it would check it after 30, this will force it to check on next reboot
<cmt^^> ubotu - it says in the alsamixer that master is turned on, and it's not muted
<nothlit> needshelp, you need to put the commands in /etc/fstab
<mcphail> maynoth: sudo shutdown -F now
<nothlit> well actually not the commands but the particulars
<Ruffles> needshelp, edit your /etc/fstab
<needshelp> mcphail: shut up you douchebag
<needshelp> i'm not an idiot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-22-64-9.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by LjL
<mcphail> nice
<tonyyarusso> !bot | cmt^^
<ubotu> cmt^^: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ruffles> wtf???
<ace0174> may I ask a question?
<Phuzion> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* bimberi suspects needshelp misread the channel
<ace0174> thanks
<Phuzion> yep
<ace0174> well burned down latest amd64 6.10 and tried to boot it off
<ace0174> turned off splash and it freezes on some unionfs bad blocks
<LjL> mcphail: nice about the -F option anyway, i was looking for that some time ago. you sure it's there in Ubuntu, though? it's not in the manpage
<ace0174> is my cd screwed up or this is some kind of bug?
<mcphail> LjL: yes it is (in dapper at least)
<Phuzion> LjL:  Test it and tell us
<Phuzion> lol
<mcphail> -F     Force fsck on reboot.
<LjL> eeeh, not right now sorry :P
<cmt^^> where is the config-file for the gnome terminal?
* bimberi boots an edgy pc to try it
<Phuzion> No extra machine that's not doing anything to test it on?
<tovella> ace0174: sounds like the CD media may be bad.
<LjL> mcphail: uh, is that the manpage? i don't have it. i'm on edgy though
<Phuzion> ace0174:  boot it and tell it to test the media
<Myria> i downloaded and burned 6.06 both x86-32 and x86-64.  i installed x86-32 and it installed X, gnome, and such.  i installed x86-64 and all i got was a command prompt.  the x86-32 installer was graphics mode; the x86-64 installer was text mode.  i don't understand why they're so different, and selecting 10000 different things in dselect doesn't sound fun.
<mcphail> LjL: yup
<LjL> Phuzion: not with ubuntu on it
<ace0174> tovella as far as i know, unionfs is live cd thing right?
<mcphail> man 8 shutdown
<ace0174> will try to reburn the disk and get back at you
<LjL> mcphail: would that only force an fsck on the root partition, or all mounted partitions, or what?
<tovella> ace0174: yes.
<ace0174> thanks a lot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Phuzion> Woah, since when are people opped in this channel?
<Ruffles> ace0174, check the md5sum before you burn the cd
<mcphail> LjL: long time since i did it, but i think all mounts
<ace0174> well i rehashed the torrent
<ace0174> and it went fine
<Onofrio> !svn+ssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svn+ssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Onofrio> dooo
<Phuzion> ace0174:  Boot the CD, and run test media on it
<ace0174> sure
<Phuzion> It will tell you if it burned properly
<ace0174> bbl
<LjL> mcphail: alright... i'll trust you, unmount /home and try it. i'll beat you if it fscks /home though :-P (when i'm back... which won't be too soon in that case ;)
<Phuzion> k
<ace0174> thx
<cmt^^> does anyone know where the configuration file is for gnome terminal?
<Onofrio> !GCJ
<Myria> why does the x86-64 installer act entirely differently from the x86-32 installer of the same version?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GCJ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1686 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<n3ldan> anyone know how to tell what my ALSA devices are named?
<LjL> !gcj | Onofrio
<ubotu> gcj: The GNU Java compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 48 kB
<mcphail> LjL: don't take my word for it ;)
<gnomefreak> cmt^^: for bash use ~/.bashrc
<Onofrio> thanks LjL
<cmt^^> gnomefreak - thanks
<Valmarko> does someone knows of a site where I can get themes for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> cmt^^: the terminal profile/config file should be in ~/.gnome2 or something like that but for commands and alias' and stuff should use ~/.bashrc
<jrib> !themes | Valmarko
<ubotu> Valmarko: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Valmarko> tanks
<user-land> what editor allows opening binary files ?
<jrib> user-land: a hex editor is what you probably want.  Try ghex
<Onofrio> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<user-land> thanks jrib
<Myria> i guess nobody has heard of my problem before...  guess i'll go use fedora core
<Corporal_Dirge> Hello everyone.
<cmt^^> gnomefreak - the profile-settings where in ~/.bash_profile
<jrib> Myria: what is the problem exactly?
<kybuz> hiya
<n3ldan> anyone know how to tell what ALSA devices are named?  aqualung needs one, I tried using "default" but playback was at like 4x
<Myria> jrib: the x86-64 installer acts extremely differently from x86-32.  it doesn't install X.
<Ruffles> Myria, maybe 'cuz they're made for different architectures
<cmt^^> gnomefreak - but i still didn't find what i was looking for, namely a way to reset the "show menu bar" setting
<jrib> Myria: it should unless you have a server install disk.  Check that 'ubuntu-desktop' package got installed
<Corporal_Dirge> Something interesting is happening to me. A DVD I just rented is encrypted and won't play on my computer.. I have no choice but to download it. Way to go RIAA.
<n3ldan> almost all DVDs are encrypted
<cmt^^> Corporal_Dirge - sure you rented it.
<jrib> !dvd | Corporal_Dirge
<ubotu> Corporal_Dirge: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gnomefreak> cmt^^: click on edit than profile there might be something in there i cant remember if it is or not
<Myria> jrib: can i apt-get that?
<gnomefreak> make that current profiles
<cmt^^> gnomefreak - I did, and there wasn't
<jrib> Myria: yes
<Corporal_Dirge> I tried atp-get install libdvdcss but it's not available.
<ChocoCid> is there any program that can find all the words in a specific set of characters?
<Myria> will that make X start automatically and all?
<jrib> Corporal_Dirge: please see the link ubotu mentioned
<jrib> Myria: should
<tonyyarusso> !libdvdcss | Corporal_Dirge
<ubotu> Corporal_Dirge: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<turbomatic> hi
<ChocoCid> Corporal_Dirge you need to go to set up the seveas repo
<Corporal_Dirge> jrib, I really don't need the basics of DVD playing. I have a new encryption that's unreadable.
<jrib> Corporal_Dirge: (the second link)
<turbomatic> howcome can I still hear my laptop's speakers pretty clearly even though the volume is supposedly muted?
<bimberi> LjL: ran 'shutdown -F -r now' on an Edgy PC.  Rebooted and ran fsck.  Must be an omission from the manpage (note the author, it's related to upstart).
<ChocoCid> good question , turbomatic, i'd like to know that one too :(
<Danniel> hello
<Corporal_Dirge> Basically, VLC, M-Player, and Movie Player all have issues with it.
<gnomefreak> cmt^^: i found the profile file but its XML not sure you can or want to edit that let me keep looking
<Danniel> how to change refresh rate?
<mcphail> bimberi: ljl is fsck'ing as we speak
<turbomatic> it looks like lowering the volume to the lowest setting doesn't mute it contrary to the red X icon. I used alsamixer to mute Master (MM) and now there is no sound
<bimberi> mcphail: yep, just realised.  I had pre-typed his nick so didn't catch that.  Thanks :)
<jrib> !xconfig | Danniel
<ubotu> Danniel: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ChocoCid> turbomatic: how'd you do that?
<ChocoCid> mine shows mute on master :(
<tovella> Corporal_Dirge: i used automatix http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<turbomatic> ChocoCid: open alsamixer and press m
<ChocoCid> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<tonyyarusso> doh
<ChocoCid> ah, ty
<gnomefreak> cmt^^: there is no way that i can find to do it
<nnnn_> join irc://irc.Fansub-IRC.org/D-F-TEAM
<Danniel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<Danniel> ops
<jrib> Danniel: in a terminal :)
<a52x3> Anyone want some funny Linux ignorance?
<a52x3> http://www.osnews.com/story.php/16636/War-for-Linux-Is-Lost--Almost/page1/
<jrib> !offtopic | a52x3
<ubotu> a52x3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<a52x3> err... wrong channel but still applicable
<Danniel> jrib: yes :)
<a52x3> jrib: I meant to put it in another channel
<jrib> a52x3: np, just letting you know there is a -offtopic that you can talk about that stuff as well
* mcphail suspects that ljl is fsck'ing /home after all...
<cmt^^> gnomefreak - gconf-editor did the trick
<cmt^^> thanks anyways
<cmt^^> maybe you could help me with another problem? :>
<ChocoCid> a52x3: that guy seems full of nonsense
<Corporal_Dirge> What's the path to sources.list again?
<jrib> Corporal_Dirge: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ChocoCid> /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> ok cool cmt^^  ill look at it in a bit
<Corporal_Dirge> Thanks
<mcphail> LjL: success?
<LjL> mcphail: that option might have been removed from the manpage for a reason, since it doesn't appear to work here (it doesn't cause a shutdown, and i have some "rc1 process killed" message on the log terminal)
<mcphail> LjL: worked for bimberi...
<bimberi> LjL: ran 'shutdown -F -r now' on an Edgy PC.  Rebooted and ran fsck.  Must be an omission from the manpage (note the author, it's related to upstart).
<LjL> mcphail: though perhaps it might be because i am executing it with my own (sudo'ed) user (since i don't have root), while /home is unmounted..
<LjL> why the manpage regression from Dapper though? seems weird
<cmt^^> gnomefreak - maybe you could help me with another problem? :> i can't get sound working
<mcphail> LjL: you might need to add the -h or -r flag
<LjL> i'll try that
<bimberi> LjL: I reckon it's an unintended omission
<ace0174> md5 check was fine, inegrity check on boot had 1 checksum failure
<ace0174> burning it down to a brand new rw media...
<ace0174> again
<tovella> ace0174: try a slower speed this time.
<ace0174> 4x is the only one avaliable
<bun-bun> has anyone successfully installed vmware-player from the repositories?
<tovella> ace0174: that should do just fine.
<bun-bun> on 6.06
<ace0174> didnt the first time though :S
<ace0174> well 20min left... brb
<tovella> ace0174: you must have fallen into that .0001 percent catagory.  it should work this time around.
<Ahrimanes> anyone have gcc -ltermcap working on edgy?
<cmt^^> anyone know how to get "true" transparency in gnome terminal?
<seraphim__> cmt^^: with beryl or compiz
<LjL> mcphail, bimberi: alright, worked. (although cron was so very nice to decide to start updatedb a second before i typed umount /home... >:)
<nothlit> lool
<bimberi> LjL: ha :)
<skiline2000> in know you get this a lot and i apologize, but I've tried everything and it still doesn't work and i was hoping someone could help me: I have a Nvidia GeForce 6600 AGP and i have gone to the website and tried to download Linux AMD64/EM64T
<skiline2000> Latest Version: 1.0-9631
<skiline2000> and it wont install
<ChocoCid> the Nvidia has nothing to do with whether you should get the AMD64 or x86 version
<skiline2000> sorry i have a AMD 64bit 3200
<ChocoCid> hrm
<ChocoCid> how does it mess up when installing?
<cck> skiline2000: well if you want help try to be more precise, like what's the error message for example :)
<valarians> how do you set usr/pwd for swat?
<eegore> Are there 64 bit codecs to replace the 32bit ones?
<kybuz> skiline i have got nvidia 6600gt also what is your problem
<skiline2000> well now it wont let me access the file i have downloaded from the Nvidia website...
<jrib> skiline2000: what are you trying to install?
<skiline2000> jrib: i am trying to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9629-pkg2.run.tar.gz
<jrib> !nvidia | skiline2000
<ubotu> skiline2000: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skiline2000> ubotu: thanks ill try that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks ill try that - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> lol
<seraphim__> muha
<lubix> hello ubuntu world
<jrib> ubotu: tell skiline2000 about yourself
<jrib> hello lubix , welcome!
<Myria> jrib: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop worked, thans
<Myria> thanks
<jrib> Myria: np
<ckarini> i need help with downloading tar.gz packages
<jrib> ckarini: what are you trying to install?
<ckarini> step maina
<ckarini> mania*
<cmt^^> i need help getting my sound to work, installing ezquake and getting true transparency in gnome terminal
<minerale> I currently have a "debian" menu and a "gnome" menu, I would like some documentation on them and also I'd like to be able to merge them, could anyone help ?
<cmt^^> anyone up for the task?
<cmt^^> :>
<ckarini> i neeeeeeeds helpz
<jrib> !patience | ckarini
<christian1222> hi guys, how do i install the latest version of firefox? i dld the firefox.tar.gz, i just dont know where to go from here
<ubotu> ckarini: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> actually,
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tonyyarusso> christian1222: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<jrib> christian1222: what version of ubuntu?
<christian1222> jrib: 6.06
<jrib> christian1222: k, my next response would be to give you the link tonyyarusso gave you already :)
<FreeNet> hi will like to know if i "chmod 777 /var/samba/MyName" - does that make all my files within the folder accessible?
<christian1222> jrib: haha, alright, thats a can do, how would I go about getting 6.10? I dont have any blank cd's right now, and the updater only took me to 6.06
<jrib> !upgrade | christian1222
<ubotu> christian1222: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<christian1222> jrib: cool, ill check that out
<cmt^^> How come my flash-player doesn't fully download certain flashmovies? it stops after about 90% of the movie/application
<jrib> ckarini: if you join me in #ubuntu-classroom I can try guiding you through the process for step mania, just type this:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<cmt^^> (ubuntu 6.10/ff)
<seraphim__> cmt^^: to get true transparency you have to get beryl or compiz running
<lubix> cmt your flash player doesnt not dowload movies
<cmt^^> seraphim__ - i installed compiz, but the system crashed when i ran it
<ChocoCid> try beryl
<cmt^^> lubix - well you understand the problem don't you?
<cmt^^> some pages don't load
<cmt^^> with flashbased content'
<lubix> both are a bitch to install unless you can get the 3d rendering drivers cmt
<ace0174> tovella, trying again o/
<seraphim__> cmt^^: perhaps you have to use xgl
<lubix> what kinda video card do you have cmt
<cmt^^> crappy one
<cmt^^> ati radeon x700
<seraphim__> cmt^^: which drivers du you use?
<cmt^^> lubix - the 3d rendering drivers were exactly what it complained about
<cmt^^> fglrx
<lubix> i dunno i have a firegl9000 on my laptop beryl and compiz both crash my system
<kandinski> boing
<kandinski> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<stepanstas> Hey guys
<seraphim__> cmt^^: so you have to use xgl to run beryl or compiz
<kandinski> !swapon
<FatDave> anyone know where I can go to get help with wine?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr-Nick> Hi Everybody
<francis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DARKGuy> FatDave: #winehq
<bimberi> FatDave: #winehq
<DARKGuy> bimberi: lol
<FatDave> thank you!
<francis> !su
<bimberi> DARKGuy: hehe
<cmt^^> seraphim__ - how do I get xgl?
<christian1222> jrib: ill be back in a little, i didnt know you had to go to 6.06 to get to 6.10
<FreeNet> hi need help on SAMBA... #samba channel is dead... Pls advise
<stepanstas> Quick Question: I dual boot XP and Ubuntu, i would like XP to load first though (you know if you dont change anything within 10 seconds) i want that to be XP's default option, is that available?
<christian1222> jrib: thanks for your help... again!
<francis> are command line from all linux flatform the same?
<Chewy954> how do i compile a sourse?
<cmt^^> kind of tricky
<jrib> ubotu: tell Chewy954 about compiling
<cmt^^> 8)
<Chewy954> :|
<tovella> stepanstas: the key is in a file called menu.lst
<Chewy954> lol im not sure how to complile 1 and i have a prog that i needa compile
<lumpki> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tovella> stepanstas: you should see it as /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lubix> anyone know where i can talk to some people about A+ certs
<Chewy954> can someone help me?
<lubix> why would you want xp to be default terrible idea
<jrib> Chewy954: what program?
<lubix> chewy do you have the source
<bimberi> !compiling | Chewy954
<ubotu> Chewy954: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Chewy954> ok
<lubix> gcc
<Chewy954> its a program for psp
<seraphim__> cmt^^: you could try this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291464&highlight=xgl+howto
<Chewy954> QPSPManager 1.3
<minerale> I currently have a "debian" menu and a "gnome" menu, I would like some documentation on them and also I'd like to be able to merge them, could anyone help ?
<tovella> lubix: agreed - i only use windows xp about once every couple of months.
<stepanstas> tovella: i found it
<stepanstas> isnt it read only
<minerale> does anyone know why there is a separate "debian" menu ?
<valarians> anyone good with swat?
<lubix> minerale right click "applications" and click "edit menus"
<Dr-Nick> Is there a way that I can put an Enque in XXMS on the right click menu(like in Winamp)?
<lubix> tovella i need to use it for some c# stuff i do in my classes
<lubix> but ubuntu always is first
<FatDave> anyone use k9copy?
<tovella> stepanstas: "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst &"
<lubix> minerale you should be all set just uncheck Debian you got it?
<stepanstas> ohh, cool
<tovella> stepanstas: this assumes you are using a gui on that particular box... RU?
<stepanstas> And, do i just copy and paste it into the first place?
<Joe_CoT> hey, are any of you familiar with dns? What do i need to do to get an authoritative mx record?
<stepanstas> tovella: gui? sorry, dont know
<lubix> graphical user interface!
<stepanstas> ok, how do i know if i am using gui?
<lubix> because your not in command line
<francis> !command line
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command line - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gribelu> oh
<lubix> gnome is a gui for linux
<tovella> stepanstas: a GUI is a Graphical User Interface.
<stepanstas> tovella, how do i know, is that default?
<jvai> francis try !terminal
<tovella> stepanstas: yes.
<stepanstas> tevella, then i guess i do
<priich> gigabyte:"AGears already own every god damn thing in the game,"
<priich> ahahahahahahhaha
<jvai> lol.. guess not
<priich> oops sorry wrong window
<FreeNet> Need help on using samba.... I have add user, create folder, chmod 766 to folder, shared the folder, and run smb service. But still I cannot find Samba Server on my XP's My Network Place.. Pls Advise.
<stepanstas> i had the file open up, can i just paste xp before linux?
<lubix> yes
<stepanstas> lubix: to me?
<lubix> stepanstas yes
<stepanstas> lubix: thanks
<stepanstas> and thanks tovella
<francis> !certification for linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about certification for linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stepanstas> before i try this out
<tovella> stepanstas: no proglem.
<stepanstas> one more question: is the login screen a must in linux?
<jmon> hi people, can someone help me in real time via msn or something, concerning this post on the forum- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1849864#post1849864
<lubix> yes you have to log in stepanstas
<tonyyarusso> stepanstas: must?  Nope.  One of my boxes has no gui at all.
<cck> hi, i've jsut installed an edgy, updated it and installed beryl ( my nvidia is supported for direct rendering ) but when i launch beryl-manager, it crashes X
<tovella> stepanstas: RU wanting to automatically login as yourself?
<stepanstas> tovella: yes
<francis> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stepanstas> i only have 1 user
<gribelu> well maybe it doesn't support direct rendering then cck  :)
<francis> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<Ralith> hey
<cck> gribelu: it does
<tonyyarusso> stepanstas: There's an autologin option in the gdm setup
<tovella> stepanstas: let me refresh my recollection of how to do this.  it's pretty easy.
<cck> glxinfo says so
<Ralith> my madwifi connection is periodically loosing its IP and default route
<Ralith> for no apparent reason
<jmon> ummm I hate to spam, but hi people, can someone help me in real time via msn or something, concerning this post on the forum- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1849864#post1849864
<Ralith> and I haven't done anything that might have caused it
<gribelu> sorry i just wen through a bad experience with ATI + Beryl i'm sour
<stepanstas> tovella: k
<Ralith> any ideas?
<kuroishi> Ralith, what type of adapter?
<kuroishi> I have similar issues
<cck> gribelu: i have a geforce :)
<minerale> lubix: well, I would like to understand why the debian menu exists in the first place, when I'm using fluxbox the gnome menu does not appear bu the debian menu does. Why is that, can I replace either or ?
<jmon> dang noobs are outcast's here....
<francis> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<gribelu> long live it
<Ralith> kuroishi, it's an onboard intel
<Pie-rate> Why can't I minimize full screen apps?
<Ralith> kuroishi, but I'd be amazed if this wasn't software
<cmt^^> i follow the guide on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291464&highlight=xgl+howto and got the following error:
<tovella> stepanstas: from the menu bar, click on System, then Administration, then Login Window.
<cmt^^> josef@josef:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial
<cmt^^> Found fglrx primary device section
<cmt^^> Nothing to do, terminating.
<ace0174> tovella, now gnome freezes on startup O.o
<phoenix87ta> greetings.  having a problem burning CDs under Ubuntu Edgy.  works okay up until the actual burn phase, then tells me to insert a blank disc.  I have one inserted, it's the proper type, it's definitely blank.  any ideas?
<kuroishi> Ralith, yeah probably, i have the same problem with my Netgear PCI card, forget the model off hand
<Ralith> kuroishi, the thing hasn't been subject to any shocks or anything
<ace0174> http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/8431/sta60001wa8.jpg
<gribelu> cck, tried the popular guides for Beryl?
<jmon> I hjave a problem with a usb adapete to
<cck> gribelu: followed the one on the ubuntu wiki
<kuroishi> but then again, my computer is a piece of shit and the card occasionally works its way loose (dont ask...)
<Pie-rate> cmt^^: you probably already have the ati drivers
<gribelu> cck, are you using AIGLX or XGL?
<jmon> a linksys wusb54gv2
<Ralith> ping, someone?
<tovella> stepanstas: you should see a tab the says Security.  The first checkbox will allow automatic logins.
<ace0174> tovella screenshot http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/8431/sta60001wa8.jpg
<PLEASEHELP> please help me SOMEONE
<lubix> minerale its all the same
<Ralith> [17:36:30]  <kuroishi> Ralith, yeah probably, i have the same problem with my Netgear PCI card, forget the model off hand
<Pie-rate> !ask|PLEASEHELP
<ubotu> PLEASEHELP: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ralith> last I got
<Ralith> so anyway
<Ralith> what's going on?
<PLEASEHELP> o
<cck> gribelu: well i suppose xgl ?! don't know what's the difference ?
<stepanstas> tovella: thanks again
<Ralith> and how can I fix it?
<gribelu> cck, not sure but i think nvidia doesn't support AIGLX .. either :)
<Pie-rate> Why can't I minimize full screen apps, like games?
<stepanstas> tovella: unlike xp, i am scared to change things myself because i dont want to make it not work
<stepanstas> the terminal scares me most
<Madpilot> Pie-rate, some games mess with the window management
<ace0174> my mouse moves but the system freezes right on that screen
<tovella> stepanstas: regular backups are the key.
<PLEASEHELP> ok,basicely ndiswrapper isint working, and the full version is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1849864#post1849864
<cck> gribelu: apparently it IS aiglx ... :/
<kuroishi> Dumb Noob Question: Whos got a howto for embedded quicktime videos?!
<engla> hey all. is it possible to use separate font smoothing/hinting preferences per application? I'd like to enable hinting for gnome-terminal only
<tovella> ace0174: looks like a video or system memory problem.
<lubix> kuroshi quicktime is evil avoid at all costs
<ace0174> (CPU2) Intel Pentium D CPU 3.00GHz @ 3000MHz (ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5N32-SLI-Deluxe mainboard) (RAM) 2GB, 1.44GB free (HDDs) 754GB, 314GB free
<ace0174> (VGA2) Winvnc video hook driver (256MB) (OS) Microsoft Windows XP Professional (SP2), 7m 1s uptime, 1w 1d 3h 31m 24s uptime record
<Pie-rate> Madpilot: i mean all games. like ut2004, gl-117, WoW+wine, etc
<kuroishi> lubix, i know, but theres a site with videos i'd really like to watch.
<ace0174> it has XP and vista on it
<phoenix87ta> greetings.  having a problem burning CDs under Ubuntu Edgy.  works okay up until the actual burn phase, then tells me to insert a blank disc.  I have one inserted, it's the proper type, it's definitely blank.  any ideas?
<ace0174> psys vga
<stepanstas> tovella: i shall learn :), ive been using it for less than 1 week
<ace0174> (Video controller 1) NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT (Processor: GeForce 7800 GT), 256MB, 1280x1024x32, 60Hz, driver version: 6.14.10.9371 (Video controller 2) Winvnc video hook driver (Processor: GeForce 7800 GT), 256MB, driver version: 1.00.17
<tovella> stepanstas: no worries, mate.  we all have to start somewhere.
<Ralith> kuroishi, search the ubuntu guide for mplayer
<Ralith> it has a firefox plugin
<ace0174> tovella, also tried safe graphics mode... why the hell linux usually dont run on high end systems =/
<Ralith> so, any idea about my network problem?
<kuroishi> ehhh i hate mplayerplugin
<ace0174> tovella and sorry to bother like this :S
<Ralith> kuroishi, vlc and totem also have plugins :P
<Ralith> just go search the guide
<Ralith> it's got tons of useful things like that
<kuroishi> thanks Ralith.
<ebooa> hi there
<Ralith> np
<ebooa> anyone can help me out with the rt2500 drivers install
<kuroishi> what do ya'll think about automatix?
<Ralith> kuroishi, so, ideas about the network thing?
<phoenix87ta> greetings.  having a problem burning CDs under Ubuntu Edgy.  works okay up until the actual burn phase, then tells me to insert a blank disc.  I have one inserted, it's the proper type, it's definitely blank.  any ideas?
<bray> I need to know how to format my drive to get rid of the partition that ubuntu is on, but keep my Windows installation... or how to make the ubuntu partition smaller
<Ralith> as it is now I have to keep a ping going and reconfigure the connection with ifconfig and iproute every time I see it going down -_-
<ebooa> anyone can help me out with rt2500 driver install
<stepanstas> tovella: i am glad i started now, and sad i didnt earlier
<kingace> hello, when i try to update beryl, the update-manager says "Some updates require the removal of further software.." etc.. but in apt-get it doesnt update anything and the apply button is disabled in synaptic when i click mark all upgrades. any ideas?
<Vich> what's the problem ebooa?
<stepanstas> tovella: anyway, thanks again, i will try it now
<Vich> ubuntu version?
<ebooa> thanks
<tovella> ace0174: ohh, you must have one of those new high end graphics cards.  i had a similar problem when my graphics manufacturer would not release some of the details about their hardware.
<Eroick> I distuprgaded to Edgy and now my network card won't work. It uses ndiswrapper. I can't modprobe ndiswrapper. Ndiswrapper utility says that driver and hardware are present for my network card. I have tried dpkg-reconfigure but it throws an error. Ndiswrapper error is Invalid Argument.
<ebooa> dapper 6.06 tls
<ebooa> lts
<paul928> I've been using Ubuntu for almost 2 years. My first Linux distro. Had a spare partition on my hd so I installed Debian Sarge. Sure am glad I started with Ubuntu. Still don't have a desktop after I installed Gnome-desktop.
<kuroishi> Ralith, not the same issue, mine goes down and won't reassociate without a reboot
<jevangelo_> my sun 17 inch crt monitor is showing it can only go up to 60Hz
<ace0174> tovella its a 7800GT nvidia
<stepanstas> thanks all
<ebooa> i used synaptic but it still doesn't recognize my card
<Myria> is it possible in x86-64 ubuntu to install the x86-32 compiler?
<ace0174> i guess drivers are avaliable
<Madpilot> kuroishi, automatix is best avoided. It doesn't do anything you can't do on your own, and it breaks Ubuntu installs...
<Vich> ebooa, there are native drivers by serialmonkey available
<Vich> but they don't work on edgy
<kuroishi> Madpilot, I figured, thats why I asked.  I can d
<Vich> you are using dapper, so you should be fine
<bray> Can anyone help me with my partition question?
<kuroishi> i can DIY, but i like user-friendliness anyway.
<jevangelo_> i was on a windows box with this same monitor and it was able to do the same resolution, but it was able to do 80 hz
<Ralith> kuroishi, it doesn't lose association
<tovella> ace0174: i believe there are drivers for that card - in fact it should be auto-detected.
<Ralith> kuroishi, it loses its ip and default route
<gribelu> cck, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<Madpilot> kuroishi, user-friendliness is good, but breaking an install in the name of 'user friendliness' is not, in fact, user friendly.
<ace0174> tovella my mouse moves correctly
<kuroishi> Madpilot, i suppose your right.
<Vich> ebooa, http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Downloads
<jevangelo_> i was going to go into xorg.conf and change the horizontal and vertical refresh rate, but how can you tell what to change it to by just knowing it needs to be 80hz
<ace0174> the screen is not frozen just corrupted
<ebooa> yep but it just so happens that it still doesn't work
<cck> thks gribelu
<tovella> ace0174: another possibility is that the refresh rates for the monitor are incorrect.
<Ralith> kuroishi, nothing else
<kuroishi> Madpilot, so it effectively turns ubuntu into say.... fedora =P
<ebooa> yesterday i could recognize the ap channes
<Vich> ebooa, you mean those drivers?
<ebooa> channels
<ebooa> yeap
<gribelu> cck, actually.. seems that it might support AIGLX http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beryl.2FAIGLX_.28Nvidia.29
<ace0174> tovella if they were it wouldnt show the image... its LCD
<ebooa> but now i can't even acess my own network
<gribelu> cck, try the forums too.. they will help
<tovella> ace0174: LCDs have refresh rates that are specific to each type - just like regular CRT displays.  give me a second.
<cck> gribelu, i've fooloowed the officiel howto, i guess something's wrong somewhere .. maybe the latest release ?
<jevangelo_> what would the horizontal and vertical refresh rates be for 80 hz
<Vich> ebooa, what does ifconfig show?
<ebooa> i got the packages that says therejust a sec
<ace0174> tovella my sisplay shows a message when rates are not correct...
<ace0174> thats souldnt be it
<ebooa> eth0, eth1 lo
<Vich> ah
<tovella> ace0174: YOU'RE probably going to have to reconfigure your settings.
<Vich> so it's not in the list
<ebooa> it should be ra0 instead of eth1
<Vich> what do you mean instead of?
<FreeNet> anyone is free now.. to help me with SAMBA?
<Vich> you don't have 2 ethernet devices?
<cck> gribelu: i restart X with a new option in xorg, let's hope :p
<Vich> eek
<ebooa> yesterday i had ra0 instead of eth1 and i could see the networks in my range
<tovella> ace0174: this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" can be used AFTER you press "CTRL-ALT-F1" and login from a shell prompt.
<Vich> yeah ebooa
<Vich> so you installed the serialmonkey drivers?
<Vich> or the ralink ones?
<ebooa> today instead of ra0 showed up eth1 in my wireless and i can't even see the networks
<ebooa> yes
<Vich> yeah
<ebooa> sorry if it takes sometime to answer
<Vich> that is odd
<Eroick> So, my computer doesn't even see my wireless network dongle (according to lspci)
<ebooa> i have to translate it from portuguese
<ebooa> yea
<ebooa> i know
<gribelu> cck, dunno about nvidia but there's nothing (pretty much) wrong on the ATI side.. and trust me, you're on the good side
<ebooa> i tried to reinstall the serailmonkey rt2500 package with synaptic
<Myria> can ubuntu x86-64 run x86-32 linux programs?
<Vich> portuguese?
<ebooa> and it still crashes
<ebooa> yea
<ebooa> portuguese channel is off
<ebooa> no one answers so...
<Vich> ah
<ozoneco> anyone read vbs csript?
<ozoneco> script*
<Vich> does your router use wpa?
* DARKGuy_ understands a bit of vbs
<ebooa> wpa??
<ebooa> thats security key right?
<Vich> yeah
<skiline2000> ebooa: yes
<ebooa> like wep key
<Vich> well
<ebooa> right now its deactivated
<Vich> ubuntu supports wep
<Vich> but not wpa
<Vich> ah ok, don't worry then
<Vich> ebooa, did you follow a guide like: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241565&highlight=rt2500
<Vich> ?
<cck> gribelu: still crashing with 3 options in the xorg.conf :/
<JavaDeveloper> hello, question for Gnome init.  For shell, I know I modify .bashrc for export $JAVA_HOME, but for Gnome, where do I modify? for example, I am creating a launcher in Gnome's panel and I tried using the Java that I specified in $JAVA_HOME in my .bashrc but it doesn't find it, it seems like it has its down environment variable scope, any idea?
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: http://pastebin.ca/268849
<Vich> because it's hard to remedy your problem without knowing what steps you took
<Vich> I'd recommend reinstalling the driver
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: just trying to determine its role
<Myria> can ubuntu x86-64 run x86-32 programs?
<ebooa> what i did was
<ebooa> use the synaptic package manager
<bruenig> Myria, not by default, you can do some things to make it possible. Takes some hacking around
<tonyyarusso> Myria: Yes, but I'm not sure how it's done.
<Myria> >_<
<Myria> it should be a default option1
<ebooa> to install rt2500 source and the other rt2500 package
<bruenig> Myria, easier said than done
<gribelu> cck, no clues... sorry... i'm new to linux and i spent my last few weeks fixing ati hardware... so i don't think i can help
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: It looks like a "ctsrvr" or WMI service stopper thing
<gribelu> cck, all i can say is that the nice forums will get you there
<cck> if someone wants a fast pastebin, i made a fork in french here : http//paste.dryades.org
<ebooa> after that i enter /etc/network/interfaces and added "auto ra0 ifacera0 inet dhcp"
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: a prep utility is supposed to return a 1 0r a 0, will this detect that?
<cck> gribelu: thanks anyway ;)
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: for the current computer where the .vbs is run on (thus, the "." in strComputer)
<ozoneco> k
<ebooa> entered the /rt2500 direcotry and ran make
<ebooa> after that i couldn't access any network
<ebooa> i could see them but i couldn't acess them
<ebooa> now i can't even see them
<bitflip> ebooa: do you see an rt driver listed:  lsmod | grep rt
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: Mmm I haven't used StopService() nor I even knew it existed, but that might be translated to a True, False, or maybe an error string *shrugs* some googling on StopService might help to know what does it return
* bitflip doesn't remember if it lists as rt61, rt73, or rt2500...depending on source of driver
<ebooa> yes
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: if StopService returns some bool variable, then yes, it's 1 or 0
<ebooa> rt2500 175076 1
<scane__> Hi :-) I start with an Ubuntu 6.10 AMD64 CD. I have only 800x600 screen. When I click Install I get windows in the install process where the ok-buttons are invisible because they are too low. The windows are just a little too big for 800x600. What can I do?
<bitflip> ebooa: do you see an ra0 device listed with command:  ifconfig ra0
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: there's a start and a stop script..but it all fails
* Vich has an rt61 card using the ralink drivers
<bucky> Myria, here's the basic idea https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id292437
<DARKGuy> scane__: press the ALT key and drag the window with the left mouse button :)
<bitflip> Vich: you too, eh?  :)
<skiline2000> Question about installing the Nvidia 6600 driver.. I installed nvidia GLX and ran the "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" command and it gave me a message saying that the X file had been altered and it couldnt write to it but if i believed it was an error to type this command (cant remember the command nor can i get it to come up again) then i did the ctrl+alt backspace and i got a flash screen but when i reviewed the x11 i saw that the
<ebooa> device not found
<scane__> DARKGuy, cool thanks :-)
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: i inherited the server, trying to decide if someone wrote this by scratch, or if the company provided it
<bucky> Myria, there's prolly a ubuntu wiki for it somewhere
<Vich> yeah, but I had no problems, bitflip ;)
<ebooa> lol
<bitflip> ebooa: sudo ifconfig ra0 down (this is redundant since ifconfig showed nothing BUT you have something tying up the device)
<purem> can anyone tell me how to make shift+backspace not log me out?
<purem> i do it about 40 times a day
<Vich> hmm
<purem> and curse each time
<Vich> lol purem
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: I wouldn't know what to tell you, but from the looks of it, I'd say it's just some vbs to stop services rather than starting them, and personally it doesn't look very "corporate" @.@
<purem> :)
<ebooa> no such device
<purem> it's agonizing
<Vich> purem, is it in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts?
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: then again, "ctsrvr" might not be the real service name in the windows platform you're running that
<ebooa> it couldn't get the interface marker
<pydx100pre> hola
<pydx100pre> halo
<gribelu> damn there are more questions than answers here.. maybe i should get back to WINDOWS... WINDOWS RULES ... trying to rant a bit nothing more
<pydx100pre> necesito ayuda
<DARKGuy> !spanish | pydx100pre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<purem> it's not there
<PLEASEHELP> hey im a convert
<DARKGuy> oh well
<Vich> lol gribelu
<purem> at least it says disabled
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: so i could look in "Services"
<DARKGuy> pydx100pre: para ayuda en espaol por favoor usa el canal #ubuntu-es :)
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: probably
<bitflip> ebooa: have you rebooted sinced you built the rt2500?
<ebooa> yep
<ebooa> twice
<Vich> I don't know then purem
<ebooa> due to package updates
<Vich> because shift-backspace doesn't log me out
<purem> doh
<rowdy> hi all
<pydx100pre> halo
<rowdy> have a Q regarding twiki config
<rowdy> hi pydx
<pydx100pre> holq
<rowdy> i am unable to send mail using twiki
<necrodrako> hello?
<DARKGuy> !sp
<rowdy> am getting You must be authenticated to use this server
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<DARKGuy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<DARKGuy> ^^
<ace0174> tovella i did try to drop to command win
<rowdy> hey DARKGuy
<steve26> how do i configure a PPPoE connection?
<kanedaddy> hello
<DARKGuy> hey rowdy
<pagefault> is it possible to install edgy on a 2.4 kernel?
<kanedaddy> interest
<steve26> how do i configure a PPPoE connection?
<rowdy> did u get that fixed
<ace0174> but the thing is really frozen (despite mouse movement)
<rowdy> DARKGuy, ur printer
<necrodrako> im new to ubuntu and i cannot install from source, i am trying to install myth tv
<tovella> ace0174: you did it using ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<steve26> how do i configure a PPPoE connection?
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: that is the name of the exe if the service that needs checked
<ace0174> i tried doing ctrl alt f1 before
<DARKGuy> rowdy: Ah, nope :( I guess the issue is with the XP box though, since I connected another XP box and it didn't connect :/
<rubix_> wooooooo
<pagefault> I run it under a UML so I don't have a lot of control over what kernel is used and apparently 2.4 is no good
<ozoneco> of*
<ace0174> f2 f3 f4
<pydx100pre> holanecesito ayuda urgente
<rowdy> DARKGuy: Crap
<DARKGuy> pydx100pre: que pasa?
<ace0174> it didnt work
<rubix_> finally got ubuntu up
<tovella> ace0174: what happend.
<pydx100pre> esque no puedo imprimir
<DARKGuy> rowdy: yeah, it required reinstall anyways, mom's compie :P
<ace0174> will try it again next restart anyways
<rowdy> SOMETIMES !#$#@$#@!
<ebooa> bitflip: i don't know it this helps
<bucky> steve26, use pppoeconf unless you have a dsl modem/router  then just use your ethernet card
<ace0174> nothing happened
<necrodrako> can some one help me here
<ebooa> but i installed wireless assistant
<ebooa> and it says
<nrdb> I think I might have damaged my modem, can I force it to dial even if it doesn't sense a dial tone ?
<rubix_> man did I have some difficulties getting it running on this old laptop...but now i can write a howto so i can make someone else's life a little easier
<DARKGuy> pydx100pre: bueno, aca hablan ingles asi que no puedo ayudarte mucho tampoco con impresoras y dudo que te entiendan aca, en el canal #ubuntu-es pueden entenderte porque hablan espaol, escribe /join #ubuntu-es :)
<ebooa> radio of your wireless card is off
<rowdy> has anybody Installed/configured twiki??
<ace0174> i may try to kill gnome before it starts
<rubix_> nrdb, your modem should dial wether or not it gets a dialtone
<rubix_> nrdb, weather or not it gets a response depends
<bitflip> ebooa: is this a laptop?
<minerale> I just edited the menus, I added a new entry, I do not see the new entry, how can I "refresh" the menu ?
<ebooa> i tried to turn it on but yep
<pydx100pre> ya pero eso dond elo escribo
<ebooa> it is a laptop
<agonoruci> how come the sound on ubuntu sounds worse than on xp
<rowdy> has anybody Installed/configured twiki, please. Have been stuck with a problem for over an hour??
<bitflip> ebooa: and not to be insulting but you do have it on hardware wise before loading the module?
<ebooa> yes
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: Are you in the Services thing that's in the control panel? like, the window where you start and stop them ?
<ebooa> it is an external card
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: ya
<Myria> is there a gcc with a 32 bit target i can use?
<ebooa> i have in here for a long tima
<agonoruci> the sound is not very good, its choppy and unclear coming out, I tested the same mp3 in windows and it works fine, im on ubuntu 6310
<ebooa> and it still doesn't get anything
<agonoruci> ubuntu 6.10
<Myria> or do i need to install gcc source?
<necrodrako> can some one ghelp me install myth tv
<necrodrako> help*
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: If I recall correctly, I think you might need to use the service's full name (I used to stop C-Dilla (some 3DSMAX service) using "net stop C-Dilla" instead of "CDLAC.EXE" (or something like that) so I think you have to use the name of the service
<ace0174> tovella thx for your help, tomorrow ill try to work that out again
<pydx100pre> alooo
<tovella> ace0174: in that case, you may have to reboot.  when the grub boot loader is loading, you should be able to press "ESC" to get to the boot menu options. select the one that says Ubuntu....( recovery mode ).  This will take you to a shell prompt where you can type the comman.
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: then again, I'm not really sure, but it's a good try
<pydx100pre> diganme como entro a una pagina en espaol
<Ralith> so, one of my interfaces keeps dropping its IP and routes at random intervals.
<DARKGuy> pydx100pre: escribe /join #ubuntu-es y pregunta alla
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: there's a start.bat and a start.vbs, also the same for stop......the contents of the bat is just "net start Faircom"
<ace0174> tovella, you should have in mind that i didnt install it yet
<ebooa> i think i might have found something...
<ebooa> :S
<tovella> ace0174: oh.
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: does the bat work?
<pydx100pre> donde escribo esa direccion?
<DARKGuy> pydx100pre: ahi mismo donde estas escribiendo ahorita
<ebooa> i have the same app of rt2500 installed twice
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: Faircom is the name of the service that runs the ctsrvr.exe
<ebooa> one on /usr and another on /home
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: gotcha!
<necrodrako> HEY
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: then try to change ctsrvr in the vbs for Faircom and test ?
<necrodrako> will some on ehelp me install myth tv please
<ace0174> tovella thats what i'm trying to do... but its harder than i thought
<Rug> Howdy all
<tovella> ace0174: do the text based install, then use the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<minerale> what is the default sound deamon on the latest stable ubuntu, is it Alsa ? Ess ?
<Rug> How do I play .mkv video files?
<ace0174> how do I do the text based install?
<GaiaX11> pydx100pre: go to /join #ubuntu-es
<ckarini>  how to enable direct rendering on your intel 82810
<tovella> ace0174: it's really not hard - it's just that there are 1000 ways to skin a cat.  GNU/Linux offers a great deal of flexibility/freedom.
<ckarini> i need help on  how to enable direct rendering on your intel 82810
<Pelo> ace0174,  via the terminal
<paueas> what could i do to troubleshoot if my system is failing on every other web page saying that the server had dropped the connection or that the connection has timed out?
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: the start and stop bats work, as far as starting and stopping the service....the readme says "use a script to check for a 1 or a 0 after running bkupprep". this is what i dont see happening, do the scripts run when the bat is called?
<Pelo> ckarini,   specifics would be helpfull
<ace0174> whats the command to start the installation script?
<Rug> paueas: check DNS
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: i.e, what runs the scripts?
<Pelo> ace0174, http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<paueas> rug where?
<ace0174> thx Pelo
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: the scripts must be run by some interpreter, vbs is short for Visual Basic Script, there must be a program that can run that
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: I don't think they run standalone
<Rug> paueas: do you know what your DNS server settings are supposed to be?
<ace0174> well tomorrow i'll work more on that. Thanks folks
<ace0174> thx tovella
<paueas> rug i do not, i am  actually troubleshooting to figure out what is going on with my girlfriends computer who is currently at a different campus
<tovella> ace0174: no problem.
<paueas> rug it happens with every browser i install on the system so i know its not the browser's fault
<Rug> paueas: find out.  to see what the computer is using type this at a command prompt:  sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: what happens is the backupprep is ran, somewhere that leaves a marker as whether it failed or not. but nothing mentions where the result can be found
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: the function returns the result, actually
<ckarini>  im trying to install step mania, and jrib says i can do it if i enable direct rendering
<ckarini> how do i do it?
<paueas> rug so you think its the dns server that keeps timing out on her school's network?
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: i dont understand programming, so i'm picturing the info in a text file or a reg key
<jishin_> I got "! Font C70/song/m/n/10/30=cyberb30 at 10.0pt not loadable: Metric (TFM) file no
<jishin_> t found.
<jishin_> " when trying to compile TeX file
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: ah no, you won't get it that way
<Rug> paueas: my first guess is that the PC inst' setup right
<jishin_> I used CJK package to make Japanese TeX document
<Rug> is not setpu right
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: http://pastebin.ca/268863
<ozoneco> theres the start one
<slew> hi, sometimes i get this: the xine engine failed to start. no demuxer found - stream format not recognised. how do i make streaming video work? the options on the Restricted Format page dont seem to work.
<paueas> so if i edit her /etc/resolv.conf and put a different name server assuming hers is wrong this solves the problem?
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: that should be checking for current state? btw.....thanks for the help, already further than i had hoped
<homero> hola?
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: heh, it's okay, I'm sorry I can't really clear it all up though :( - well... the start script doesn't check if the service is already stopped though
<homero> alguien que me de una manito con los drivers de nvidia y los kernels!!
<giliano> #natal
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: should only have to check for the go/nogo from the prep utility
<necrodrako> how do i enable the universe repository?
<glick> hey is anyone running the latest flightgear on dapper?
<necrodrako> how do i enable the universe repository?
<DARKGuy> !es | homero
<ubotu> homero: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: yup, I don't see anything relevant to a check though
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: only a query
<necrodrako> HELLO
<necrodrako> how do i enable the universe repository?
<Pelo> necrodrako,   system > admin > update sources ( or what ever the repos gui is called in english)  ,  and just check all the boxes
<Pelo> necrodrako,  patience
<paueas> rug if i am simply correcting the name server.. i don't see why that would cause her system to not time out all the time?
<ajcates> i have a bunch of packages that say that they have been kept back, how do i force apt to upgrade them?
<Rug> paueas: if it cannot lookup IP's then it will timeout.
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: is the query asking as to whether the sevice is currently stopped?
<asgilder> Can anyone tell me what "UUID library (libuuid) not found" means and how to fix it?
<Rug> paueas: check IP, gateway, DNS.
<necrodrako> ok
<necrodrako> so is it enabled now
<paueas> rug ok i will look into that first, thank you
<glick> anyone know how i can get the latest flightgear on ubuntu?
<ajcates> can some one tell me whyi have a bunch of packages that say that they have been kept back and how do i force apt to upgrade them?
<amandalynn> in the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing how do i check boxes? Under the Screen Resolution settings i cant remember what keyboard command lets me x the boxes
<DARKGuy> amandalynn: space bar
<Megaqwerty> how do I tell beagle to index my computer?
<amandalynn> thanks
<DARKGuy> amandalynn: welcome
<Megaqwerty> (like if I wanted it to index my computer now)
<glick> join #flightgear
<Pelo> ajcates,  there is an update manager in system > admin,  run it and see what happens
<slew> hi, sometimes i get this: the xine engine failed to start. no demuxer found - stream format not recognised. how do i make streaming video work? the options on the Restricted Format page dont seem to work.
<asgilder> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tovella> Megaqwerty: "beagle-build-index" AFIAK
<Surghi> hi
<Megaqwerty> tovella: what is AFIAK?
<tovella> As Far As I Know
<Megaqwerty> oh, ok. thanks
<tovella> should be AFAIK
<Surghi> How does it come, that I get 100 private messages on DAL.net  but none on freenode?  How can one IRC net be so clean and the other one can't?
<lumpki> Surghi, you have to register to pm here, i believe
<Surghi> so if I register there will come annoying private messages
<Surghi> good to know
<lumpki> i dont get bothered  =/
<MannyLNJ08753> I need some help. I'm running DSL linux and want to install Ununtu but the cd drive does not support booting and there is no floppy. Is there a **simple** way to do an install from insaide the other distro
<tonyyarusso> I get maybe 2 unsolicited pms a week.
<slew> nah none of those websites give any info on getting streams to work.
<Surghi> tonyyarusso: so thats what I wonder about.  Why is freenode so clean?
<Pelo> Surghi,  the other way around, if you register you can send annoying private messages,
<tonyyarusso> Surghi: General atmosphere I guess.  #ubuntu-offtopic to continue?
<Surghi> I don't wanna send private messages
<Surghi> ok
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: well, much appreciated, i understood enough about it to figure out it was just a password change now that i see the path it was on...thanks
<asgilder> !./configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asgilder> !configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: Ah, glad to know you could solve it :)
<nrdb> I think I might have damaged my modem, can I force it to dial even if it doesn't sense a dial tone ?
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: you're welcome :)
<lumpki> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Pelo> asgilder,  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: its always simple when its done and you get hindsight
<ChocoCid> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ChocoCid> ah, clever
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: heh, yeah x)
<asgilder> Pelo: Thanks, but I was actually looking for help with an error message.
<cck> someone has beryl on his edgy ? with an nvidia card ?
<lumpki> asgilder, an error on ./configure?
<Pelo> asgilder,   error msg while /config usualy refer to missing  dependencies,  you need to install the dependency befor continuing further,  then you run ./configure again , when you have gone throug ./configure without a hitch you are ready to make and then make install
<Meshyf> Hey everyone.
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: from the dates in the scheduler the backup hadn't ran for almost a year, they've been switching tapes everyday, not knowing any different
<Pelo> !beryl  |cck
<ubotu> cck: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<slew> so there is no way to make streaming video work on firefox 2.0? i just get blank pages or frames where video is on the windows machine.
<asgilder> Pelo, what dependency would the uuidlib package be in?
<cck> thks pelo
<Meshyf> I am having a problem with getting online using ubuntu on meh laptop.
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: @_@ wow, gotta do backups every now and then ;)
<Pelo> asgilder,  you look those up in synaptic
<lumpki> apt-cache search uuid
<Meshyf> Anyone think they could possibly help, with my internets on Ubuntu?
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: we recently picked them up as clients, jumping the hoops trying to take care of them...figured a backup might be nice...its the local library
<Pelo> Meshyf,   wireless router ?
<MannyLNJ08753> mesha 1) How do you connect to the internet 2) Do you get an IP?
<ummagumma> 1
<Pelo> Meshyf,   MannyLNJ08753  means you
<nata1> is there a way to change the resolution in shell/bash?
<Meshyf> 1) Hoping to get the Wireless card working, but I have wired as well, just doesn't work. 2) I will check to see if I do or not.
<Ralith> so, one of my interfaces keeps dropping its IP and routes at random intervals. Nothing in dmesg. Help?
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: I see, pretty nice idea, good luck making the backups :)
<budluva> hey can someone help me out here? im trying to install a Java game called 'Lux' and it comes in a .jar format, the install tells me to run java -jar Lux-install.jar, so i do that and get this ugly error message, does anyone know what im missing? Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf With the wired adapter attached do you get a light on the router/hub/swicth it is plugged into
<Meshyf> Manny: Yes I do.
<budluva> is there a gtktoolkit package im missing or something?
<ozoneco> DARKGuy: it ran, but i'm remote, and it says it needs new media...so done tonight
<Meshyf> Manny: No I'm not getting an IP addy. Its detecting my cards but not letting me connect :(
<Pelo> Meshyf,  assuming you have a dsl connection (wired) just run ppp0econf from the terminal and answer the questions,  when in doubt go with  default
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf good. Are you using a router?
<Meshyf> Manny: Yes I am.
<DARKGuy> ozoneco: Yay, gotta love when there's no more space @.@ hopefully youll get more for 'em tomorrow =)
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf ok then do you know what IP the routher ues for the intrenal netowkr
<php-freak> Any one know of a better irc client then xchat?
<php-freak> like something similar to mirc
<Meshyf> Manny: Yeah I can do that stuff.
<station> wena
<CVirus> php-freak: Konversation
<nrdb> I think I might have damaged my modem, can I force it to dial even if it doesn't sense a dial tone ?
<Meshyf> Manny: I'm pretty versed in Windows, just trying out Ubuntu on my laptop.
<php-freak> Cvirus: konversation
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf can you assign yourself a static IP in the same range and ping the internal port on the router
<CVirus> php-freak: ?
<Meshyf> Manny: Yeah give me a second. I'll give it a shot.
<tonyyarusso> php-freak: irssi for cli
<php-freak> I'm looking for something simliar to mirc, something better then xchat
<MannyLNJ08753> Ok. I'm pretty new to linux also Meshyf but I help where I can. Right now I can't figure out how to install Ubuntu on one of my PC's so while I wait for help I'm helping others
<Meshyf> Manny: Thanks :D
<Pelo> php-freak,   mIRC is hardly better then xchat
<ajcates> Pelo, i opened up the update manger, and it shows the updates i need, but there gray and it still won't let me upgrade them
<nata1> is there a apt-get extension out there so that brings up alternatives on my own keywoards?
<php-freak> Its a lot better
<nata1> say, apt-search weather
<php-freak> Whats so much better about xchat then mirc?
<nata1> and it gives me the kde weather desktop thing?
<nata1> php-freak: nothing at all.
<Pelo> ajcates,  does the update manager give you a reason why the updates will not be made ?
<Meshyf> Manny: Ok nevermind I have no idea how to do that lol
<Pelo> php-freak,  for starter xchat is usable out of the box
<ajcates> Pelo, nope it doesn't say
<DARKGuy> Well people, I'm off for the night, happy Ubunting! ^^
<lumpki> nata1, apt-cache search <regular expression>
<Pelo> ajcates,  you can always try searching those pacakge in synaptic an reinstalling them , but My guess is that the updated versions probably interfer with something so they are being locked out
<Pelo> but it is just a guess
<puff> Evening... on hoary, when it went into screensaver mode the login dialog was stylistically similar, if not identical, to the standard ubuntu login dialog... now that I've upgraded to dapper it's the standard X Screen Saver dialog.  Any way to switch itback?
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf ok I do know how to to it, so just answer my questions and I;'ll help
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf what IP does your router use for the internal network
<Meshyf> 192.168.1.1 is the router's ip if thats what you mean
<puff> Oh, and while I'm here, my perennial quesiton: how do I get my ipod to actually work reliably iwth gtkpod?
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshfy great. Are you running a DNS server on your nework or is the router doing DNS?
<Lovloss> is NVU really the best web design prog for ubuntu?
<Meshyf> Manny: Router is doing the DNS
<MannyLNJ08753> Pelo would yoy be willing to help me try to install Ubuntu? I have a strange situation here
<ajcates> Pelo there disturbtion packages, i can't reinstall them, i can paste bin the output form apt if you want
<Pelo> MannyLNJ08753,  I'm fairly noobish myself,  but state your issue and I will see if I can'T at least point you in the right dirrection
<Pelo> ajcates,   don'T  I wouldn't know what to do with them
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf ok good. Type ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.222 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<Pelo> ajcates,  try looking up this issue in the forum
<Meshyf> Where?
<Meshyf> Manny: Where at?
<Pelo> Meshyf,   in the terminal
<MannyLNJ08753> Pelo I have a system running DSL linux what Iwant to switch to ubuntu. The system has a CD drive that is not bootable and need to know how to start an install under the other distro
<Meshyf> Manny: okie
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf in a root terminal window
<jrib> ckarini: type  ctrl-f in your browser and enter "videoram"
<Pelo> MannyLNJ08753,   I don'T have a clue
<Meshyf> Manny: Four straight Permission Denied
<MannyLNJ08753> Ok I posted in the forum and hope someone will help
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf typw whoami
<MannyLNJ08753> I mean type whoami
<Pelo> MannyLNJ08753,  in the forum front page there is a list of  categories and howto ,  there is one for installation issues I think
<Meshyf> Manny:Answer is meshyf
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf ok you need to be root
<necrodrako> can some one help me
<Pelo> MannyLNJ08753,  in the forum don'T post,  just search for your problem , it's easier and usualy it's covered already
<Meshyf> Manny: I only had one user on here I thought that would make me the root
<MannyLNJ08753> Pelo I had searched found norhng'
<MannyLNJ08753> No. Meshyf ok how did you open the terminal window?
<Meshyf> Applications-> Accessories and then terminal
<necrodrako> Can some one please help me install MythTV?
<Meshyf> Manny:  Applications-> Accessories and then terminal
<necrodrako> hello
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf ok hold a sec
<ajcates> can some one please tell me how to upgrade these packages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35511/
<Pelo> MannyLNJ08753,  there is an alternate install cd that might serv your purpose
<necrodrako> Can some one please help me install MythTV?
<Meshyf> manny: Sure
<jrib> necrodrako: have you enabled multiverse?
<johnficca> Hi dose anyone know how to fix the edgy eft grey usplash problem?
<jrib> !info mythtv | necrodrako
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.20-0.2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 64 kB
<MannyLNJ08753> Pelo I can't use any CD because I cant boot from cd.
<timo90> How do i remove the ati drivers i installed my system is slugish
<tommyw> need help locating document on how to change the image displayed on the menu button
<Pelo> MannyLNJ08753, ....   you might not have to boot from this cd to install
<necrodrako> how do i enable mintiverse?
<necrodrako> multiverse*
<Pelo> or MannyLNJ08753  have you considered mounting the cd image on your current distro and isntalling to another drive &
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf right click on your desktop and choose root shell
<ajcates> can any one tell me why a bunch of python packages won't upgrade for me?
<MannyLNJ08753> Pelo thats what I'm trying to do but I can't figure out how to kick start the installer
<Meshyf> Manny: Ok slight problem. I tried to log out thinking I had to login to the root, went to go back and it told me there was a graphical error.
<johnficca> I run an 64 bit ubuntu and my usplash is Grey and choppy
<necrodrako> how do i install MythTV
<rpc> hmm trying to disable HTTP_VIA in squid... is it possible so it won't show up anymore?
<Pelo> MannyLNJ08753,  which is why the alternate install cd (.iso) might be usefull
<con-man> beryl has made my window borders look really cool, but the main part if the window is still grey and such, is there any theme i can get or something?
<Meshyf> Manny: Just give me a second and I'll get it back up and running.
<MannyLNJ08753> Pelo I'll grab the alternate one once my system reboots
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf take your time I'm rebooting as well
<lumpki> MannyLNJ08753, maybe put the HD in another machine to install, then put it back
<Meshyf> Manny: Ok its back up.
<kitche> con-man: the main window you can't really change that
<Pelo> MannyLNJ08753,  is your forum nick  Pago ?
<con-man> why not
<con-man> its so grey and functional
<con-man> and ugly
<johnficca> is any one out there running 64 bit ubuntu edgy eft?
<kitche> con-man: it's coding you mean like the windows in gaim and such right?
<ozoneco> http://www.suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=24669 can anyone tell me if that should work on suse10.0 with gnome?
<con-man> any windows
<MannyLNJ08753> Pelo no it's MannyL
<con-man> browsing windows
<con-man> xchat window
<lightup> Hi everyoe, I'm trying to compile a program and I keep being told "Can't find libXrandr" even though I have libXrandr and libXrandr-dev installed.  Does anyone know why that might be?
<con-man> terminal windows
<Meshyf> Manny: Ok its back up but I don't see the root thing you're talking about
<necrodrako> is anyone gonna acknowlege me
<kitche> con-man: yes that was just a general thing you can't change that grey unless you choose a different theme and I don't mean emerald
<matheus> hello!
<jrib> !multiverse | necrodrako
<ubotu> necrodrako: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<con-man> what do you mean?
<lumpki> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<kitche> con-man: you have ot change the theme and it's not though emerald
<con-man> kitche: where is it changed?
<pydx100pre> #ubuntu-es
<timo90> hi i get loged of whne i run fglrxinfo in the terminal, im trying to sort my driver problem
<pydx100pre> como entro a espaol?
<MannyLNJ08753> mesha ok open that command window as meshy
<jrib> pydx100pre: /join #ubuntu-es
<JFlash> my VPS provider tells me i need to install "dns software" before ppl can access my server from a domain name.
<Iceman_B> does anyone know how to kill a VLC media player running process?
<JFlash> what is this "DNS software" that i need to install for name resolution and how to intall it in ubuntu?
<Pelo> pydx100pre,  /join #ubuntu-es
<Meshyf> MannyLNJQ8753: Still there?
<mabreaux> do we have any ubunut palm guru on line
<jrib> Iceman_B: type 'xkill' in a terminal then click on the vlc window
<Iceman_B> its running...but I cant see the video anymore, plus the window is maximized *_*
<pydx100pre> no entra
<Iceman_B> ah, thanks
<johnficca> Hi dose anyone know how to fix the edgy eft grey usplash problem?
<jrib> !register | pydx100pre
<ubotu> pydx100pre: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<con-man> kitche: where is it changed?
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf yes still here. Open that command window as yourself
<Meshyf> MannyLNJO8753: Which command window? The Terminal?
<tommyw> need help locating document on how to change the image displayed on the menu button
<MannyLNJ08753> Thys Terminal=Command window. Then Type sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.222 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<Pelo> tommyw,   try a simple search in the forum
<mabreaux> do we have any ubuntu palm guru on line
<Iceman_B> ...it refuses to die ?_? it now comes up as "untitled window"
<senator^zZz> I have trouble with my mercedes benz kompressor, think its one of the valves that causes the trouble... anyone here that knows much about engines?
<Pelo> mabreaux,  on the third strick you are out
<kitche> con-man: might be in beryl-settings
<jrib> Iceman_B: ps -ef | grep vlc
<mabreaux> Pelo: what
<tommyw> I'm not getting a response form the forum... is it down?
<MannyLNJ08753> senator^zZz I know if you don't put in oil ioot stops running
<Meshyf> MannyLNJO8753: Ok weird thing, its working now. Maybe that restart did something, I'm  not sure. But I still need to figure out the Wifi D: has any experience with that?
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | senator^zZz
<ubotu> senator^zZz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> tommyw: loads fine here
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf id you do lspci does it show your wireless card?
<senator^zZz> MannyLNJ08753 I see... I will keep that in mind... thanks :)
<jrib> Iceman_B: (any output?)
<Iceman_B> 2 lnes
<Iceman_B> *lines
<jrib> Iceman_B: tell me the first one please
<Iceman_B> ravi     15324     1  8 03:49 ?        00:01:03 wxvlc
<jrib> Iceman_B: 'killall wcvlc'
<MannyLNJ08753> Also I belive it is bad to put petrol/gas in a diesel one and vice versa
<Meshyf> MannyLNJO8753: Yes it reads it as Broadcom Coropration BCM4318 Air Force one
<Iceman_B> yay, it died
<Iceman_B> thanks
<jrib> Iceman_B: np
<Iceman_B> Im starting to get what's so cool about a commandline
<MannyLNJ08753> Ok so it sees it. Now you need to google to see what module it needs
<Meshyf> Manny: Whats a Module?
<jrib> Iceman_B: heh I actually made a typo in the command but I guess you caught it, good job
<Iceman_B> yeah, I was wondering why it first said "no processes killed"
<Iceman_B> Im trying to make a permanent move from XP to Linux
<cwillu> why don't the scrollbars work in vncviewer?
<Pelo> Iceman_B,  lucky you,  I am one app away from doing it myself
<ChocoCid> Pelo : what app is that?
<cwillu> namely, I can scroll down and right, but I can't scroll back up or left again
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf it's like a device driver that windows would use'
<kurumin> hello
<Iceman_B> Im still not that far Pelo....there are still some hurdles
<kurumin> what is the best version to a Duron 1.3 / 256mb?
<Iceman_B> but a collegue said "just force yourself to use it a month"
<kurumin> Xubuntu?
<Pelo> ChocoCid,  Autocad
<Iceman_B> that and he showed me Beryl :p
<ChocoCid> oooooof >_<
<Pelo> Iceman_B,  such as ?
<kyja> edgy corrupted a ton of my media
<ChocoCid> autocad is going to be crippling to the linux switch :(
<cck> Pelo: could you help me with beryl ? no real help on #ubuntu-xgl
<kitche> kurumin: Xubuntu would run fine on that
<ChocoCid> cck try #beryl
<lumpki> kurumin, you can use any desktop with that machine
<kyja> or apache2 more likely I guess.
<Pelo> cck,   I can'T I don'T know anything about it
<kurumin> lumpki, ubuntu or xubuntu?
<Iceman_B> Im mainly looking for 2 things: solid codecs and a WMP classic equivalent
<lumpki> ubuntu or kubuntu, whichever you prefer
<Iceman_B> and a way to make my second SATA volume visible
<lumpki> or xubuntu
<cck> Thks anyway Pelo
<ChocoCid> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<cck> Thnks ChocoCid
<ChocoCid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Iceman_B> oh and an irc Fileserving script, but I imagine that such a thing exists already
<kyja> I dont know. I was setting a recursive permissions of my LDAP public_html folder and it turned everything inside of folowed links to empty garbage.
<kurumin> lumpki, but xubuntu will have a better performance? or the both are equal?
<ChocoCid> there you go, Iceman_B
<Iceman_B> oh wow, thanks
<ChocoCid> kurumin: xubuntu is lighter weight, which is probably going to be better for you on older hardware
<kurumin> ok ChocoCid , tnks!
<kyja> many gigs of data zeroed
<kurumin> i'll try
<kurumin> bye!
<ChocoCid> yeah, i heard autocad r14 works on wine but that's horribly out of date
<minerale> how can I edit the "menu" manually  -- ie where are the files for the menu stored ?
<ChocoCid> try Qcad maybe?
<Pelo> ChocoCid,  not up to scratch ,
<ChocoCid> figured :\
<ChocoCid> (i've used autocad for several years myself)
<ChocoCid> minerale, you mean by editing a config file instead of using alacarte?
<minerale> chococid: correct
<Pelo> and there realy isn'T mucht aht I need to do on acad that can'T be done on 14,   2000 and up are mostly windows updates and eye candy
<ChocoCid> hrm
<ChocoCid> 2004 had some MAJOR updates for layer editing
<ChocoCid> which is HUGE when you get drawings from other people and have to work on those
<fnf> minerale: /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
<ChocoCid> laytrans is so amazingly amazing it's ridiculous, and refedit is awesome too
<MannyLNJ08753> Meshyf sorry I can't be more help. I know very little about wireless and linux
<lumpki> ChocoCid, on a 1.3 ghz machine with 256 mb ram, kde or gnome will run fine
<Pelo> ChocoCid,  haven'T had much chance to work with those yet, I realy ahven'T drawn in about 2 years,
<ChocoCid> yeah, that sounds more or less right, lumpki
<minerale> fnf: I have a question, why is the debian-menu separate and not integrated with the main menu -- is it possible to join those together ?
<lumpki> mored ram would be better, but still would be fine
<pudland> is anyone using 32 bit ubuntu on a amd 64?
<ChocoCid> i wouldn't mind the debian-menu being separate if it was an entirely DIFFERENT menu, not a submenu, but w/e
<fnf> minerale: I'm on Ubuntu Edgy server with gnome installed, I haven't seen Debian menu anywhere, that's possibly added after you installed some Debian apps.
<ChocoCid> alt-f2 ftw, i don't use the menu much at all :p
<gopp> is thier a bsd version of ubuntu
<gopp> freebsd
<gopp> !bsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> no, the debian menu is a menu you install that arranges stuff differently and has more stuff
<ChocoCid> no ub(sd)untu
<kitche> gopp: no why would there be BSD is a complete different OS
<gopp> well I love thier kernel  hmm not sure
<ChocoCid> there may be a debian variant on BSD like they have for Hurd
<gopp> so thier no advantge of ubuntu on bsd
<rubix_> has anyone here had problems using the ubuntu live install graphical install partition manager, i've read some things about it hanging and just had some problems, but i was wondering if it would be worth the time documenting how i worked around my problem
<xzk> anybody have luck using packet sniffers to crack wifi hotspots in linux?
<pudland> is anyone using 32 bit ubuntu on a amd 64?
<xzk> rubix_:   yes i did
<JVH> Newbie (idiot) requesting some assistance
<ChocoCid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rubix_> xzk, what was the problem and what kinda system were you running, you may PM me the info if you would like
<Pelo> JVH,   asking your question would be better
<gopp> !hurd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hurd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asdasd_> Manny: Sorry about that the internet went out for a minute there.
<kitche> gopp: hurd is gnu's OS
<ChocoCid> no
<ChocoCid> hurd is the kernel
<kitche> goop: well gnu's kernel
<ChocoCid> GNU is the same os on linux or hurd
<fnf> rubix_: I haven't, but I prefer installing the light-weight server edition then install IceWM/gnome afterward.
<ChocoCid> gNewSense is a Debian-based Hurd distro
<lumpki> gopp, there is a debian/hurd project if you feel experimental
<MannyLNJ08753> Anyone know how to start the Ubunto intaller while running another linux distro?
<ChocoCid> it's still in unstable status
<xzk> rubix_:   i couldn't get it to resize the winxp partition and when it would - it would say that there was insufficient space or something along those lines.. which wasn't true
<gopp> nope just wonder why
<JVH> I have installed ubuntu lamp server. I need to access the web based controls for a router. I can't find a browers anywhere in the system.
<xzk> rubix_:   i'm using a compaq presario laptop v5000
<kitche> ChocoCid: anyways gNewSense is linux not hurd
<ChocoCid> oh, it is?
<asdasd_> MannyLNJ09753: Sorry about that, my internet just went out for a second there.
<ChocoCid> hrm
<rubix_> fnf, well i had no internet connectivity and this laptop has a "Designed for Windows 98" logo sticker on it, 196 ram and 500 mhz p3, 12 gig hdd, so the live cd was really really slow
<gopp> I got one last question is thier a project like wine, but that allows one to use osx apps in ubuntu osx x86 apps
<ChocoCid> what is the debian hurd one called?
<rubix_> xzk, i am using a presario laptop 1600
<kitche> ChocoCid: the hurd kernel isn't really usuable
<Iceman_B> uh, if any is using xchat, how does the nick completion work?
<ChocoCid> Iceman_B : type "choc" and hit tab
<Iceman_B> hitting tab floods my windows with nicks
<rubix_> Iceman_B, you type a part of thier name and hit tab
<fnf> rubix_: If you used Partition Magic or a kind of Partition Manager then it probably messed up your HDD.
<Iceman_B> oh
<JJones0207> Hello
<Iceman_B> wth
<ChocoCid> that's because you're doing like "C" and there's like 30 names that match it :P
<lumpki> http://www.debian.org/ports/hurd/
<fnf> rubix_: Did you try the alternate installation CD ?
<JJones0207> May someone help me when I try to burn the alt installation cd Im getting a error
<Iceman_B> ah, I see
<Iceman_B> thanks :)
<gopp> lumpki,  oh
<xzk> rubix_:   does your laptop have a recovery partition built into it by HP.. instead of giving you recovery CDs they put the OS and other reinstall software on a hidden partition.. and thats what was messing mine up i think
<rubix_> fnf, i had no way to get it other then go to my friend's house, download it, then burn it and go back to my house and try to install...i found it much easier to just do a workaround
<MannyLNJ08753> JJones0207 did you check the md checksup is correct and whta burning app did you try?
<JJones0207> I have tried different brands, Ive burned ubuntu before.
<JJones0207> Nero
<JJones0207> md checksup whats that
<ChocoCid> possible you just got a bad download
<diskus> kitche: it's not hurd kernel :P
<ChocoCid> !checksum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> er
<ChocoCid> there's a page for it somewhere :\
<rubix_> xzk, so my hdd might actually be bigger?
<JJones0207> So what should Ido?
<xzk> rubix_:   i ordered my recovery CDs from HP, and then i erased the recovery partition they installed so that i could use that space.. and after i did that - linux let me resize the partitions just fine
<Myria> how do i download source code to a package?
<ChocoCid> !packagin
<ChocoCid> !packaging
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packagin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rubix_> xzk, i know my laptop had a corrupted recovery partition...i had a few problems....but i just used fdisk to clear my hdd and then set new partitions
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<ChocoCid> silly typo on my part >_<
<JJones0207> I might of got a bad download your saying?
<ajcates> does any one know the command to fix broken packages?
<xzk> rubix_:   i guess that 'recovery' partition was protecting itself from being touched when i was resizing winxp the first time around
<jrib> Myria: apt-get source package   assuming you have the deb-src line in your sources.list
<jrib> ajcates: sudo apt-get install -f
<fnf> rubix_: Repairing boot sectors for a correct partition layout is not so peaceful, part of the reason is most Partition Managers are very forgiving and just want to build an usable partition layout, which often leave it non-standard.
* Myria <3 jrib
<jrib> ajcates: _tries_ to fix
* NineTeen67Comet sudo aptitude -f install .. woohoo aptitude ..
<binary2k2> hi, i'm having a problem with firefox 2.0 on edgy, it won't open, just show's this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35514/
<JJones0207> ChocoCid so what should I do at this point?
<rubix_> fnf, right, but how about ghkdisk, or something similar
<ChocoCid> JJones0207: i dunno, i never did it
<rubix_> fnf, if you write zero's to the drive that would definately do the trick
<ChocoCid> i just downloaded, burned, and if it was bad just planned on reburning it :P
<ChocoCid> hey, a use for /dev/zero !
<rubix_> fnf, its a DOS utility i have on my gateway oem disks from back in the day, but it definately does the trick
<fnf> rubix_: I never heard about ghkdisk though. cfdisk is the most partition editor outthere that conforms to the standard.
<rubix_> the gateway tech support tried to have me do that when my mouse wouldn't work
<JJones0207> I tried reburning 6 times lol
<rubix_> fnf, ghkdisk isn't a program, but a command i guess you could say
<Iceman_B> bed, nite o/
<jrib> JJones0207: what speed are you burning at?
<rubix_> its similar to scandisk in structure and user interface....but way more dangerous
<kdm__> /leave
<rubix_> i just got the net back after a year so i'm way behind on all the new technology
<Myria> choco: i thought that allocating memory in linux was done by calling mmap() on /dev/zero
<JJones0207> Im going to try to reburn and paste the log to u
<rubix_> however DOS and linux both recognize my total disk space as 12 gigs...so im pretty sure thats what i got
<JVH> as I was saying I can't access any of the web config screens because there does not appear to be any brower. No GUI shell ether just bash. How are you suppose to configure attached routers and access points?
<JJones0207> 4x 600
<fnf> rubix_: I have no idea about it, sorry. If you don't prefer to mess with the part table manually (fdisk would do the trick), I'd suggest backup and delete the window partition to see if it works, not guaranteed though.
<rubix_> fnf, i don't have a windows partition
<Myria> jrib: where does it get installed?
<xzk> anybody know of a 'GOOD' radio station.. for linux that would be equivalent to Yahoo's Music Engine / Jukebox / LaunchCast Radio ?... I love me some LaunchCast Radio :(
<jrib> JVH: lynx?
<jrib> Myria: current working directory
<Myria> k thanks
<JVH> isn't lynx text only?
<djsmacedo> anybody speak portuguese?
<jrib> JVH: yes
<jrib> djsmacedo: yes
<xzk> me too
<fnf> rubix_: That was from someone else, sorry.
<xzk> i speak african american
<Cade> lol @ xzk
<djsmacedo> timo! :)
<djsmacedo> facilita mais a minha vida
<JVH> I don't think that will work with a linksys router config page.
<djsmacedo> :)
<jrib> djsmacedo: vomos ao #ubuntu-pt
<xzk> i also speak um.. caucasian american
<fnf> rubix_: Can you try the alternate CD ?
<Cade> I speak Yankee American >_>
<JJones0207> Ok ChocoCid
<Cade> which apparently is a bad thing down South
<xzk> both of my parents are from south africa.. so that makes me an african american
<JJones0207> It says Focus or tracking error
<binary2k2> anyone able to help with a firefox error?
<JJones0207> Could not preform end track
<rubix_> fnf, na, i don't have a burner on here and my other comp out in my storage shed....small house so this laptop is perfect, its old but not ancient, and i got it and a NICE pair of 10 inch subwoofers for a car for 50 bucks
<Cade> xzk, one of the few actual ones then, eh?
<JJones0207> invalid write state
<rubix_> fnf, sometimes its nice to know junkies :-)
<xzk> i'm white
<JJones0207> So whats wrong?
<fnf> rubix_: Definitely :)
<Cade> I figured. ;)
<rubix_> so i sold the subs for 50 bucks and got a free laptop
<jrib> JVH: no idea, did you try?
<Manse> what does the /usr/src/rpm folder use for in ubuntu?
<Cade> Not many black people here in the US would ever say "caucasian"
<JVH> 2 hours.
<rubix_> Manse, is that folder even exist in ubuntu?
<Cade> :P
<fnf> rubix_: Either way, the LiveCD isn't as stable as server or alternate CD, there have been quite a few bug reports.
<Manse> yes
<Cade> let alone pronounce it correctly
<jrib> JVH: well you can always install X
<xzk> that was kind of racist
<kitche> Manse: that's probably the source directory for rpm which used to be called red hat package manager
<Cade> I don't mean it in a racist way... just a factual one.
<Manse> well
<Cade> I come from up North.
<fnf> Manse: It doesn't exist in my installation.
<Cade> So this "aks"ing I get all the time
<rubix_> fnf, but i got it running....so i figured i would write somewhat of a howto on using it for low-level systems and seeing what kinda feedback i would get....mabye the official ubuntu forums would be a good place to put it?
<Cade> is rather... eh... unsettling at best
<ozoneco> so if i installed to harddrive from Live cd, its not right?
<xzk> white people talk like that too
<okn> hey
<Manse> fnf:Is your distribution ubuntu?
<fnf> rubix_: That's definitely worth it :) may have someone else.
<JJones0207> Can someone help me
<Cade> xzk, quite
<JJones0207> Please
<fnf> Manse: Mine is Ubuntu Edgy server.
<JVolt> Hello
<okn> just installed ubuntu but my console looks like shit..very very large fonts..how can i make this more beautiful ? :P ?
<Cade> however, one creates the stereotype based upon the majority - or at least a parody of the majority
<kitche> ozoneco: that's how ubuntu installs if you used the desktop-install
<Manse> well,mine is Ubuntu desktop
<xzk> anybody know of a 'GOOD' radio station.. for linux that would be equivalent to Yahoo's Music Engine / Jukebox / LaunchCast Radio ?... I love me some LaunchCast Radio :(
<rubix_> fnf, the problem was i havn't really used a computer for the net at all in the last 2 years....really even a computer at all, and on top of that no linux system....i still got warty warthog on my comp in the shed imma hook up...but its so unstable i'm probably going to wipe it
<JVolt> Do anyone know how can i set a new password to root? i has installed ubuntu now but i don't know the password
<JJones0207> Can you help me Manse
<ozoneco> kitche: someone mentioned an alternate cd?
<kitche> !root|JVolt
<ubotu> JVolt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fnf> rubix_: It's funny that after those couple of dialogs I still hadn't known what your problem was :)
<Manse> what can i do for you?
<rubix_> JVolt, first of all, google is your friend, and second system-->administration-->users and groups
<kitche> ozoneco: yes there is one from releases.ubuntu.com
<Manse> <JJones0207>what can i do for you?
<JJones0207> Umm when I try to burn the CD it gives me a error
<xzk> I need a LaunchCast Radio equivalent for Linux :(
<fnf> rubix_: What does you have there ? an Edgy LiveCD ?
<rubix_> fnf, when i ran the livecd it was incredibly so, and on top of that the installer crashed when i tried to run it, then the custom disk partitioner wouldn't work, so i did a full wipe and it worked
<JVolt> Thanks very much :)
<rubix_> fnf, yes
<wastrel> how do i input non-ascii chars (accented characters) in gnome?  US keyboard layout.
<ChocoCid> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ozoneco> kitche: ok, i'm good then, same iso name
<kitche> xzk: there isn't really one all you have to do is install the codecs and select WMP and it might work
<rubix_> JVolt, your welcome
<Cade> Having fun, ChocoCid?
<Manse> Sorry ,I didn't burn cd in ubuntu ,maybe someone else can help you
<JJones0207> When I try to burn it it says Could not prefom end track
<xzk> kitche:   wmp?
<ChocoCid> heh
<kitche> xzk: windows media player
<JJones0207> ChocoCid
<xzk> kitche:   i know that, but LaunchCast Radio is setup to only work with IE
<fnf> rubix_: parted isn't really happy with some partition layout, in your case the incorrect partitions might be the cause for this. Glad that it worked anyway.
<ChocoCid> JJones0207: i've never had a bad download so i dunno :\
<dabaR> xzk: you can search google for internet radio...
<JJones0207> I downloaded it off torrent
<kitche> xzk: shoutcast.com and use xmms or another player that you like
<Cade> BTW, guys, the Feisty forums just _CRACK_ me up... I felt so bad... One guy came home drunk and -apparently- ran "sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/dpkg"
<Cade> funniest thread title _ever_, btw
<xzk> kitche:   it doesn't work with Firefox in winXP... so instead of listening to LaunchCast with IE in winxp I downloaded Yahoo Music Engine hehe.. to keep from using IE :)
<fnf> rubix_: To ensure there will be no hassle in the future, you may want to use cfdisk, as parted isn't fully standard conformant
<rubix_> cfdisk, i havn't heard of it
<kitche> xzk: well yahoo is friends with microsoft so I m not surprised
<dabaR> wastrel: apps>accessories>char map
<fnf> rubix_: The LiveCD includes one, it's very easy to use (easier than parted I expect, which gparted bases on)
<xzk> companies are so evil
<rubix_> i think im going to try to play a DVD, think that works right out of the box?
<Cade> Welcome to corporate America - land of DRM and Windows!
<fnf> rubix_: Unfortunately not.
<oc15> hello
<JJones0207> I dont want to spend another hour downloading it
<rubix_> fnf, and i'm also running a social experiment of sorts...i have 2 female roomates with only nominal computer knowledge, and i set up linux on this laptop for them to use for school and only told them how to login and logout to see how well they could actually use it
<JJones0207> Whats a bad download when its the same size as the other ones on the site
<Cade> rubix_, open Synaptic and install libdvdread3 and then run "sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<rubix_> fnf, that and i didn't want to worry about spyware and viruses and such that come with windows, practically on the cd
<kitche> JJones0207: run a md5sum on the iso
<gansinho> please someone could please help me to configurate my palm with ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> rubix_: Interesting.  Keep us posted?
<oc15> I am trying to get FreeNas working but I can't get pass the install
<fnf> rubix_: I have installed Ubuntu for a few friends on mine also, they're currently really happy, surely I set them up the installed everything beforehand.
<Cade> rubix_, the above message of mine will enable playback for encrypted DVDs :)
<dabaR> !palm > gansinho
<rubix_> tonyyarusso, sure, maybe that would be another good thread to post, ima sign up for an ubuntu forums accout, or could anyone suggest a good community
<gansinho> dabaR, thanks!
<tonyyarusso> rubix_: On the forums would be great, or the sounder mailing list
<rubix_> Cade, could i just sudo apt-get install? that will do the same right?
<dabaR> rubix_: wiki is another option, wiki.ubuntu.com
<rubix_> Cade, im a bit rusty
<Cade> rubix_,  for installing libdvdread3, yes
<gansinho> !palm > gansinho
<fnf> rubix_: Synaptic is a front-end of apt-get, so yes.
<Cade> but the other command still has to be run as-is from terminal :)
<rubix_> Cade, for some reason i prefer command line, when i used windows i spent alot of time booting into dos
<dabaR> gansinho: read private message from ubotu
<Cade> so the following would work: "sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 && sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<gansinho> dabaR, I readed but my fx crashed, sorry
<gansinho> dabaR, so I had to do it again
<xzk> http://ymusicblog.com/blog/2006/06/22/enjoy-yahoo-music-unlimited-on-linux/
<kitche> fnf: Synaptic is a frontend to Apt just like apt-get is
<JVolt> Do anyone know a good mirror for me use in apt-get? i has installed it now and want install something but it's not in default mirror (PHP 5)
<fnf> kitche: Probably, that was my guest :)
<coz_> JVolt, what do you want to install?
<rubix_> JVolt, give me one second
<fnf> JVolt: What do you want to install ?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: You might consider changing your nick to something more personal (since it's default it can get confusing)
<kitche> read he said php5 :)
<ubuntu> anyone here know what this means "No Xll!" "install X-windows development headers/libraries " ?
<JVolt> PHP 5
<kitche> !php5|JVolt
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<JVolt> so as PostgreSQL 8.1
<ArrenLex> Ubuntu: it means "apt-get install xlibs-dev"
<Ubuntu-addict> ArrenLex : thank you.
<murali> hi all
<JJones0207> isnt md5sum a text file tho
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<murali> thank you
<ArrenLex> You're welcome.
<JVolt> kitche,  but i can't find any php5 package using the default configuration
<kitche> md5|JJdones0207
<kitche> !md5|JJones0207
<ubotu> JJones0207: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<murali> i'm a newbie ,so i've a few problems with it...i'd be grateful if someone could help me out...
<fnf> JVolt: You did 'apt-get update' ?
<ozoneco> gonna flatten a suse box.....goin ubuntu!!!
<paradox34690> Can someone recommend a good package manager for me? I just downloaded some .bz2 files from gnome-look.org, but the Archive Manager I have installed won't open the file...
<JVolt> i has installed ubuntu 5.05 and used apt-get updade | apt-get dist-upgrade
<ArrenLex> !someone | murali
<ubotu> murali: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> murali,  we will not help you if you don'T get into soem specifics
<diabolix> i just installed beryl, and when i run it, my screen goes white.. anyone expiriece this?
<Cade> diabolix, graphics card?
<kitche> JVolt: that's why your still on ubuntu 5.05 you need to update to dapper then edgy
<diabolix> geforce 6200
<murali> sorry..it seems i'm already losin it..k i'll directly post the question then
<Cade> you installed the nvidia drivers that support AIGLX?
<diabolix> did the same thing in arch-linux.
<dabaR> kitche: ya, still on ubuntu 5.05...
<rubix_> JVolt, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<fnf> JVolt: 5.05 is really old now, I'd suggest upgrade to 6.06, that's probably what is misssing in your edition.
<diabolix> Cade: yep.
<murali> i jus installed ubuntu..
<Cade> hmm... you're using beryl-manager to start beryl?
<diabolix> yep.
<JVolt> i see but i has done a dist-upgrade
<rubix_> follow the instructions there and do a "sudo apt-get update-install
<Cade> restart X after installing beryl?
<diabolix> yep
<Cade> perhaps it's a bad xorg option?
<murali> i wanted to do programming in c..then  i realised tht theres no compiler..hence i did apt-get install gcc
<kitche> JVolt: well dist-upgrade will not update your distro if you don't edit your source.list
<rubix_> JVolt, that last line...forget it, it is apt-get update-distro
<bimberi> !b-e | murali
<ubotu> murali: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<diabolix> i see the beryl splash screen.. but then nothing but white.
<ArrenLex> murali: apt-get install build-essential
<Cade> huh
<Cade> you running svn or stable beryl?
<kitche> diabolix: are you starting beryl inside another manager or by itself?
<Ubuntu-addict> ok, noe more, how do i get motif headers ?
<Ubuntu-addict> one*
<diabolix> kitche: inside kde.
<Myria> "apt-get source gcc" didn't give me the source to GCC, just to some 4.0 to 4.0.3 patch
<Pelo> murali,   make it easy for us,  just state yoru problem in one paragraph, instead of over multiple lines, as you can see this channel is quite busy
<JVolt> oh
<rubix_> does automount for cd's, dvd's and floppy disks come autoconfigured out of the box with this release?
<JVolt> let me try
<murali> thanks i'll try tht n then get back if i've any probs..
<dabaR> wtf are you guys talking about 5.05? that does not exist...
<Cade> rubix_, it should
<Cade> diabolix, stable or svn build or beryl?
<wastrel> i have a 5.10 machine running
<rubix_> so mount /mnt/floppy should do it?
<murali> i will.. as u see i'm new to all this..i 'll make sure the next time
<JVolt> i got a newer version 6.06 but it's 64 bits and i didn't like it
<dabaR> JVolt: send /exec -o cat /etc/issue as a message to the channel
<diabolix> Cade: i followed a guide... how can i tell?
<Cade> rubix_, I'd assume... it SHOULD automount on insert iirc
<JVolt> i prefer the 32 bits one
<Cade> ah... kk hold on one sec
<murali> i also have problems with my screen resolution
<JVolt> send /exec -o cat /etc/issue
<dabaR> no send
<rubix_> my /mnt directory is empty :-(
<murali> it jus gives me one option:640/480
<Cade> diabolix, was it from beryl wiki?
<JVolt> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<diabolix> Cade: yes
<dabaR> JVolt: so you have hoary.
<Myria> how do i download the source to GCC?
<diabolix> i think...
<Pelo> rubix_,  in ubuntu media is mounted in /media/
<Cade> rubix_, "sudo mount /dev/floppy"
<dabaR> !info php5 hoary
<ubotu> Package php5 does not exist in hoary
<ArrenLex> Myria: What would you use to compile it?
<dabaR> !upgrade > JVolt
<JVolt> can i upgrade it to edgy without need reinstall?
<kitche> JVolt: you have to update to breezy then dapper then edgy
<rubix_> didn't work
<xzk> what is CrossOver ? Is it still around or is it a dead Linux App?
<Pelo> murail,  you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manualy to add the resolutions you need/want
<kitche> xzk: it's a commerical app
<dabaR> JVolt: follow instructions in the upgrade page ubotu sent you.
<Myria> ArrenLex: itself.  i want to build a x86-32 cross compiler for my x86-64 ubuntu machine
<ArrenLex> xzk: Crossover is basically a version of Wine that's configured for you, and you have to pay for it.
<Myria> ArrenLex: got binutils working already
<ArrenLex> Myria: I'm pretty sure you can just... do that. o_O
<JVolt> ok thanks :)
<rubix_> /dev/ is not a block device
<ArrenLex> Myria: by passing GCC architecture switches.
<murali> when i try to change my screen resolution from the gui,i see tht theres only one option:640/480..there are no other options.. wat should i do,cuz the window sizes are too big this way..
<xzk> ah nvm that
<dabaR> Myria: apt-get src is the command for getting source of packages.
<xzk> i installed linux to be free of paying money for software
<Pelo> murali,  before editing xorg.conf you want might to   do  dkpg reconfigure xserver.xorg   ,  just to make sure
<fnf> murali: Take a look at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or invoke 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<haary> xzk: then try wine
<Myria> ArrenLex: "gcc -march=i686 -c asdf.c" gives "asdf.c:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set"
<murali> pelo:thanks
<xzk> i think I'm going to test out vmware for launchcast - i read that it works pretty well
<Myria> dabar: when i did apt-get source gcc, it only gave me a small patch
<murali> fnf:thanks
<JVolt> dabaR, so i need upgrade it to 5.10 and later upgrade to 6.06 and later to 6.10? or can i upgrade 5.04 to 6.10?
<dabaR> JVolt: No.1.
<kitche> Myria: well that does i686 doesn't support x86-64 it would be x86-64 or x86_64
<fnf> JVolt: It's safer (and faster) to do a new installation I supposed.
<Myria> kitche: i'm trying to cross-compile
<Ubuntu-addict> how do i get motif headers ? an idea which package to get ?
<JVolt> i see
<fnf> JVolt: ince you've got Hoary, after upgrading the OS, you also have to upgrade all the old packages anyway.
<kitche> Myria: you trying to compile on a pure x86_64?
<oc15> Trying to get FreeNas in place but getting problem after installing it
<JVolt> i thought that the apt-get dist-update could make it 6.10
<dabaR> libmotif-dev likely, Ubuntu-addict
<Myria> kitche: i guess...  /usr/lib32 has the 32 bit libraries, and /usr/include seems to be capable of doing both modes
<Ubuntu-addict> o, ok, thx
<oc15> Anyone here know FreeNAS?
<kitche> JVolt: well it would if you edit source.list but you will have breakages
<Cade> diabolix, I'd review this stuff:
<fnf> JVolt: Not that I know of, I can imagine it would take a few days to upgrade to 6.10 though :)
<JVolt> :(
<dabaR> oc15: knowing what error you get might help us fix the error.
<Myria> apt-get source gcc actually gave the full source, just tar'd, and there were a bunch of patches that i don't think it applied...
<murali> pelo,fnf:when i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,its askin me as to hou much memory to be used by the video card... wat will be the correct or optimum value???
<kitche> Myria: try -mcpu=i686 -march=i686
<dabaR> fnf: don't say that. It would obviously depend on the Internet connection.
<ArrenLex> Myria: pass -m32
<dabaR> JVolt: if you upgrade, make sure you read all the instructions for each upgrade.
<JVolt> ok i will try get a 6.10 cd with any friend, else i will download it tomorow and install
<Pelo> murali,  what do you have it set to in your bios ? use that
<oc15> dabaR: after i install it, i cant connect to it in the browser
<Cade> diabolix,  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA#Post-install_configuration
<fnf> dabaR: I see, but installing by apt-get is pretty slow compared to using a download manager.
<Pelo> murali,  and for the rest , when in doubt , use the default answers
<diabolix> sweet.. beryl is working, i just had to disable blurs.
<diabolix> but it isn't decorating windows...
<diabolix> how do i do that?
<kitche> diabolix: well you have to choose a window border theme in emerald
<JVolt> thanks guys :) i gtg to sleep. Maybe tomorow i back . Cya :)
<fnf> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cade> it isn't?
<Myria> ArrenLex: heh i figured out on my own just now alt-tabbed.  works great, lol.  thanks for your help though
<Cade> is Emerald selected under the windec option?
<fnf> *shrug* okay ubotu
<Pelo> diabolix,  curtains, drapes, blinds, your choice realy
<murali> pelo:do they have any optimum or default values..as in this much would atleast be necessary??
<kitche> Cade: emerald is a seperate program that does window border decorations
<Cade> kitche - right
<Pelo> murali,  probably not,,  how much memory do you have dedicated to your video right now ?
<Cade> it's usually pulled in with beryl
<JVolt> many peoples is using ubuntu 64 bits version?
<Cade> as a dependency >_>
<diabolix> how do i spin the cube around?
<Cade> lol
<rubix_> hmmm....for some reason i can't mount floppy, mabye a permission issue?
<diabolix> other than changing desktops?
<Cade> either Ctrl+alt+left or right arrow
<Pelo> diabolix,  #xgl
<Cade> OR
<JVolt> i tried it but things as flash player don't work
<Cade> ctrl+alt+left click
<coz_> diabolix, hold down ctrl+alt
<JVolt> so i gave up and back to 32 bits version
<rubix_> well the floppy is a fat32 volume, will that make a difference
<coz_> diabolix, then either use the arrow buttons or you mouse to move the cube
<diabolix> awsome!!
<regeya> d'oh...was getting mad because 'man' kept using 'more'...forgot that my home dir had been used previously on a pcbsd install, and I had a leftover ~/.profile that set $PAGER to 'more'
<murali> pelo:i dont know..
<regeya> face << "egg"
* ArrenLex refuses to use man with anything other than more.
<ArrenLex> I need more man.
<ArrenLex> *nod*
<Pelo> murali,  try 32 for now , you can always change it later
<ChocoCid> ArrenLex : but less is more
<ArrenLex> ChocoCid: If less is more, then it stands to reason that the less effort I put into my job, the more money I will make.
<ChocoCid> only if you do more backwards
<ArrenLex> ChocoCid: Could I ask you to write my boss directly?
<Pelo> ChocoCid,  kindly refrain from quotin Mies Van der Rohe our of context
<murali> pelo:thanks
<ChocoCid> oh come on, it's a perfectly valid comment with respect to more and less
<ChocoCid> >:[
<VonGuard> hello
<ckarini> okay....
<ArrenLex> !hi
<VonGuard> so, my laptop is too atatched to my home wireless network
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<VonGuard> it sees it everywhere, but no other networks
<ckarini> jrib, u there?
<VonGuard> i don't understand what to do to fix it
<jrib> ckarini: yes
<ckarini> okay, it didnt work
<VonGuard> i can't sign on to any other networks because the network preferences panel doesn't offer any
<ckarini> everything restarted
<jrib> ckarini: heh, join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<PsiKloPx> Hiya...what's the best wireless network manager for kubuntu?
<ChocoCid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ChocoCid> hrm ;\
<ChocoCid> not what i was looking for
<VonGuard> can anyone help
<rubix_> would mount /mnt/media/floppy mount a fat formatted floppy with no problems?
<ChocoCid> heh, slashdot's current headline is rather funny
<ChocoCid> Microsoft suggests that users 'not open or save Word files,' even from trusted sources.
<ChocoCid> durr.... what the heck good is it then ?
<Pelo> VonGuard,  what kind of networks are you talking about ?
<VonGuard> wifi
<VonGuard> sorry
<VonGuard> 802.11
<hydoskee> what's a good graphical (or non) to establish communication with a bluetooth device at the serial level?
<rance> !cpan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ct12am> I want to use a flashdrive as a portable home directory, is there a KDE or Ubuntu way?
<rance> can someone tell me what I have to do to install perl modules with CPAN, I keep getting an error that my make is returning bad status, but build-essentils is already installed
<fnf> ct12am: Doing a symlink or modifying /etc/passwd would do the trick.
<ct12am> Can you install perl modules with apt instead?
<ct12am> ah, fnf, thank you much
<rance> yes, I can, but I dont think ALL perl modules are available with apt are they?
<ct12am> rance: wish I knew...
<ct12am> Can you backtrace with cpan like dselect?
<rubix_> mount: /dev/ is not a block device
<rubix_> is this an ok fstab line mount: /dev/ is not a block device
<ct12am> rance: what does 'make test' tell you?
<KanRiNiN_> Hi guys.  I'm replacing the Intel2100 in my laptop with another miniPCi card.  Which chipsets do you recommend that are well-supported in Ubuntu?  RALINK?  Atheros?  VIA?  Also has anybody used a pre-N chipset?
<rance> make test says that it cant without a successful make
<ct12am> ah of course...
<fnf> rubix_: No, as /dev is not qualify to anything that's a directory consists of other devices.
<nomasteryoda> Kanafani, i'm using an Intel chip i bought for $22 ... think its a 2200
<nomasteryoda> works very nicely in Ubuntu
<rubix_> fnf, what would be a good line, i'm pretty sure my floppy is listed as fd0
<rance> I have more than a few custom perl scripts that I am gonna have to rewrite if I can't get the modules installed they were written for
<VonGuard> sigh
<VonGuard> i shall never understand wireless. i am perpetually stuck in a wireless miasma
<VonGuard> a non-functional one
<fnf> rubix_: 'mount -v /dev/fd0 <mount-point>' would work (I'm not sure it's the right way though), another way is to 'mkdir /media/fd0' then do 'pmount /dev/fd0'
<Pelo> VonGuard,  you might find something helpufll here  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<VonGuard> thanks
<VonGuard> but i have a specific problem
<fnf> rubix_: mount requires root permission, while pmount is for regular user, pomount needs the appropriate directory in media
<VonGuard> i can't see any networiks, aside from my primary one
<rubix_> fnf, could you elaborate a bit, you kinda confused me
<VonGuard> even in a wireless rich environment, nothing comes up in preference
<rubix_> fnf, thanks, there it goes...should i change my line in fstab?
<VonGuard> i am screwed
<fnf> rubix_: In Ubuntu mount and pmount packages are usually installed. To mount any device you need root permission, to avoid the situation, there's pmount package that can mount removable devices which doesn't requires root permission
<VonGuard> my laptop is essentially useless to me because of this issue
<Pelo> VonGuard,  just get your own connection instead of leaching off other ppl's
<VonGuard> i have one pelo
<VonGuard> at home
<VonGuard> and it works
<fnf> rubix_: I'm not really sure what it would look like with floppy, give  me a minute, that's possible alike to CDs
<VonGuard> when i go to a public place i cannot join a network there
<VonGuard> nor can i join ANY network aside from my own
<rubix_> fnf, that would be perfect for the girls....i need to figure out a way to put a shortcut on their desktop for it
<rubix_> fnf, i don't need an exact way of doing it, just the idea
<rubix_> fnf, i have root priveledges but there is no way in hell i'm giving it to the girls
<VonGuard> anyway, thanks for the help
<fnf> rubix_: You can configure GNOME to automount using pmount, that's the default though, in System--> Preferences--> Removable Devices..
<fnf> rubix_: As far as I can remember, you'd need the appropriate entry in /etc/fstab and a directory with the same name: With CDs, you need /dev/cdrom entry in fstab and /media/cdrom direcotry
<tonyyarusso> rubix_, fnf: Add user to the options to allow non-root mounting
<rubix_> fnf and tonyyarusso i have the user flag, and i removed that pesky "noauto"
<rubix_> that should clear it up
<phisquare> Hey question guys, I'm trying to use bootpart to boot ubuntu w/ ntloader but it gives me weird errors
<rubix_> like i said...i'm rusty its been a while
<phisquare> All my other distros always work with this method
<rubix_> i didn't even know until two days ago that mandrake changed it's name
<fnf> tonnyyarusso: Where can I find that option ?. If it was adding to the necessary groups, that's usually the default for a new user
<SpEeDFrEaK> whats the proper syntax for setting password for mysqladmin ?
<tonyyarusso> fnf: I meant in fstab
<fnf> tonyyarusso: I see.
<wylde> what is the best media player for *nix?
<kitche> !best|wylde
<fnf> wylde: The best I've used so far is mplayer.
<ubotu> wylde: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<crass> when I have a removable device with multiple partitions, if I eject one, they are all ejected.  Can this behaviour be changed?
<nomasteryoda> wylde, mplayer is good and the plugin works well with firefox
<SpEeDFrEaK> i keep using this : $mysqladmin -uroot password 'new-password'
<wylde> hmm, I know that bot, but still, opinions are valuble!
<MrKeuner> hi, any applications that can be fed multiple URLs for the same file? So that it will download some part from each URL in order to increase download speed?
<jbroome> MrKeuner: bittorrent
<MrKeuner> http/ftp URLS
<crass> MrKeuner: axel
<kitche> wylde: use what you think is good for you since some people don't like certain players in linux while others like them
<fnf> MrKeuner: If you have Firefox, there's DownThemAll
<wylde> kitche: is there one that will build a list of all my music and that I can rate? sort of like winamp,
<kitche> wylde: banshee(gnome) or amarok(kde)
<astx813> In the drop down box for Automatic Login, it only lists my main user account, none of the other accounts I've created.  Thoughts why?
<MrKeuner> crass: is that a software that can run on GNU/Linux
<astx813> Anyone using auto login?
<crass> MrKeuner: would I have told you if it didn't?
<wylde> kitche: thanks
<crass> I mean this _is_ #ubuntu
<MrKeuner> crass: i guess no, I could not find its page, any other keywords?
<fnf> !axel
<ubotu> axel: A light download accelerator - Console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0b-1.1 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 168 kB
<wylde> could I install xp on ext-3?
<wylde> or is that taboo
* Pelo prepares the pyre 
<astx813> I don't think that would go so well
<astx813> To my knowledge XP is NTFS only
<crass> wylde: you'd probably have to hack the install to use the xt driver
<wylde> in otherwords, no
<wylde> lol
<wylde> I hate windoze
<wylde> evil
<bruenig> XP will go on fat32
<Pelo> good man
<rubix_> thanks for the help u guys
<bruenig> and linux can read fat32
<rubix_> bruenig, yes, and i quote "linux has no reason to be jealous of other OS's
* regeya is getting old...saw 'xt driver' and thought 'who uses those old ibms these days, anyway'
<crass> wylde: why do you want to do this?
<regeya> indeed not rubix_
<wylde> i dont
<wylde> i was just wondering
* bruenig just got in on this so doesn't understand that quote due to lack of context
<rubix_> linux isn't made for the windows creed anyway, although its getting there
<regeya> guys, seriously, you're going to see a sharp increase in anti-linux pro-ms banter goign about all over the place.  take it all with a big ol' grain of salt.
<bruenig> vista will fail
<rubix_> the realy problem with it is choice....there is so much choice it gets really confusing *remembers the year long on-and-off switch process*
<bruenig> except that it will be preinstalled on everything
<Pelo> regeya,  pro -ms ???? are you nuts ?
<interskh> when i reached a program in term, it stopped in the error "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work"
<h08817> hey everyone
<h08817> i got a question
<chewy> none of the CDs i burn will work on my bud's windows machine, what do i need to do in k3b?
<h08817> i have used ubuntu before
<interskh> anyone can help me?
<Pelo> interskh,  so install libgcc,  use synaptic
<regeya> Pelo, so you've not seen an increase in pro-ms stuff around?  C'mon.
<astx813> Is there a safe way to change a users UID?
<Pelo> regeya,  not realy
<chewy> anyone know what setting needs to be enabled in k3b so windows can read the CDs?
<crass> chewy: dunno, but you need to have the joliet fs on there
<rubix_> ok guys, next task at hand, i'm using a generic kernel, and the device manager doesn't have any specific hardware info...think I should compile my own kernel?
<regeya> Pelo, I'm not just talking about ubuntu-centric irc channels, sites, etc.  I'm talking about t3h intarweb
<f8> people resist change
<h08817> chewy, windows?
<regeya> and print media
<chewy> windows xp
<MrKeuner> astx813: in /etc/password change the UID
<Pelo> regeya,  I will admit that  aero-glass is beautiful
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | regeya, Pelo, bruenig, f8
<ubotu> regeya, Pelo, bruenig, f8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<regeya> Pelo, we live in alternate universes
<interskh> Pelo, $ find / -name libgcc_s.so.1
<interskh>  /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
<h08817> chewy, why would windows need to read them if you boot to the cd?
<f8> with every change (like microsoft crumbling) there will be resistance
<chewy> jouilet has alwayse bben enabled
<astx813> MrKeuner: yeah, but then what about all the files owned by said user?
<interskh> PecisDarbs, i have installed libgcc
<chewy> h08817, cause my bud uses windows and needs to read the data on this cd?
<Pelo> interskh,  just search for libgcc  , not for *_s.lso  etc
<rubix_> i know it isn't necessary to compile my own kernel, but i was wondering if it would help out at all...i would like device manager to have specific info on all my hardware
<MrKeuner> astx813: that's a different thing, if you want that too, chown user:group *.filesyoulike -R
<Pelo> interskh,  and reinstall ,
<h08817> and windows doesn't acknowledge the cd?
<chewy> crass: jouliet has been enabled all along
<h08817> all the files are not windows type
<chewy> h0817 yes
<regeya> f8 people like my parents don't want to see it happen (and it's my last OT message for now) partially b/c having ms die would affect them they way enron dying affected other people.
<h08817> does his cdrom drive even work?
<astx813> MrKeuner: so I basically have to manually track down the abandoned files...
<crass> chewy: well could be a number of things, like it being a bad cd (see if linux reads it)
<interskh> Pelo, i'll have a try, thx
<MrKeuner> astx813: what do you mean abandoned files?
<h08817> i just want linux on one hd and windows on the other i had windows and linux on the same hd  but i want em split up any ideas?
<chewy> crass: it does, i check them before sending them over to him, plus k3b verifies them good
<h08817> i tried it before and it didn't work right
<astx813> Changing the uid for mythtv's login, so there are videos and crap all over my hd that belong to that user
<f8> regeya: they aren't going to disappear overnight. The world is just changing and they are not.
<chewy> will enabled Rock Ridge hurt?
<f8> unless they act fast it will change them out of a monopoly
<crass> chewy: no
<JJones0207> Hey
<MrKeuner> you can easily find files belong to a UID or GID by using find
<regeya> chewy, shoudn't
<h08817> is installing on another hd differnet from the same hd? i can just switch hds back and forth in bios and its ok right?
<JJones0207> Im back now my problem is it cant mount the CD
<MrKeuner> astx813: find / -uid 6666 -exec chown otheruser:othergroup {} \;
<regeya> MKeuner: 'man find' tells me that -user and -group work, and you can specify uid/gid
<orion2012> h08817: yea, you can switch the BIOS to boot from one or the other, I used to do that
<orion2012> h08817: grub makes things easier though, less rebooting
<h08817> orion2012, yeah i used to have it like that but i don't want to reinstall windows
<wylde> is there a common DVD-RAM format between linux and windose?
<MrKeuner> astx813: is that what you need? why do you want to change UIDs?
<h08817> orion2012, so i want it on separate hd. so it will work alright like that tho? all i do is just run the setup like usual?
<bcstv>  What happened to the amaranth repos?
<h08817> but with the hd engaged that i want it on?
<novo> Hi all
<orion2012> bcstv: bandwidth got too high, there's a post in the forums
<orion2012> h08817: should work fine
<h08817> ok thought so thx
<novo> anyone know why I wouldn't be able to see other clients packets on my wireless network using ethereal?  I can see my packets and packets from my ap.
<bruenig> wylde, it should work on both
<crass> novo: the card needs to be in monitor mode
<bcstv> orion2012: Is there an alternative? I will check forum
<f8> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35890
<f8> bwahaahha
<JJones0207> Can someone help me why during the installation it will not mount the CD
<orion2012> bcstv: yes, one sec
<astx813> The UID for mythtv is low (116) and I'm learning that's causing some issues since now interactive users should be 1000+
<wylde> bruenig: what format should? I thought that there were several
<bruenig> wylde, what are you trying to burn, just data?
<orion2012> bcstv: http://SeerOfSouls.com
<wylde> yeah
<MrKeuner> astx813: oh i see, than my recommendation will definitely work
<bruenig> wylde, just click burn dvd, and go
<astx813> excellent, thanks
<bruenig> wylde, or rather click burn data dvd and go
<wylde> ok
<JJones0207> MrKeuner
<wylde> ok
<orion2012> bcstv: edgy contrib
<wylde> bruenig: thanks
<bcstv> orion2012: Thx I will check it out
<creede> Hi all, is there a good channel for python support in U?
<MrKeuner> astx813: but, change uid in /etc/passwd first
<MrKeuner> JJones0207: ?
<wylde> bruenig: can you make a bootable dvd on a dvdram?
<astx813> definitely
<crass> creede: just go to #python
<JJones0207> Umm Can you tell me what to do because during the installation it says can not mount cd
<creede> thankx
<bruenig> wylde, if you go into k3b and then just go to the iso in the file manager thing and then click on it. It will burn it as an image. So bootable dvds can be burned that way
<MrKeuner> JJones0207: ask your question in the channel and wait for an answer, somebody who knows the answer will answer
<JJones0207> Ok thank you
<wylde> bruenig: thanks
<Pelo> JJones0207,  or you can try looking up the error msg in the forum, chances are you'll find an answerthere
<JJones0207> ok
<Jordan_U> What application / settings would you suggest for playing a .flv file? Mplayer and Totem-xine won't play the audio and VLC won't let me jump foreward or rewind.
<MrKeuner> Jordan_U: is that flash video?
<Ralith> Jordan_U, tried installing win32 codecs?
<aztek> how do i permanently assign my wifi card using ipw driver to eth2 it keeps flip flopping between that and eth1
<Jordan_U> Ralith: MrKeuner: Yes it is a flash video, No I thought I had win32 codecs installed but I guess I don't, I'll try that.
<MrKeuner> Jordan_U: try flash player that comes with flash beta version 9
<MrKeuner> Jordan_U: that is not the plugin
<Ralith> yeah
<Ralith> that would work
<burepe> where would I find an explanation on how to set up  /etc/hosts ?
<Jordan_U> MrKeuner: OK, i didn't know there was a standalone player.
<MrKeuner> Jordan_U: there is a beta version yes
<conic> budgie setup as in how ?
<JJones0207> Dont think I can find a thead on it so far
<conic> \you want to block access to some domains ?
<jose> h
<MrKeuner> burepe: man hosts
<conic> anyone used aptoncd ?
<conic> thing is giving me the shits
<JJones0207> Can you tell me what to do because during the installation it says can not mount cd.
<pieman> ubuntu sucks. please stop supporting it. its hurting t3h linux community. you guys don't even give back to debian. please, move to debian its self, archlinux, or gentoo.
<bcstv> orio2012: do I need key as well?
* bruenig was convinced
* bruenig leaves
<JJones0207> lol
<regeya> wow, what a jerk.
<orion2012> bcstv: you should import the key, yes
<orion2012> bcstv: technically, you don't need it, but for verification purposes, it's useful
<JJones0207> Im like the only person who has had this problem
<regeya> I wonder how ubuntu doesn't give back to debian...heh.
<conic> what do they want for nothing
<mitchbones> for some reason him saying "t3h" made me disregard his entire statment.
<Ralith> heh
<conic> i find some people dont like ubuntu because its easy and stuff works
<conic> go figure
<Ralith> yep
<ChocoCid> haha
<minerale> Is there a command line based gnutella client (like limewire?)
<Ralith> conic, hehe
<JJones0207> ChocoCid
<Ralith> minerale, telnet! :D
<ChocoCid> telnet rofl
<orion2012> !giftcurs
<ubotu> giftcurs: text-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-5 (edgy), package size 107 kB, installed size 472 kB
* regeya wonders if people used to harass corel linux users or any of the myriad debian desktop variants for devs allegedly not giving back to debian...heh.
<mitchbones> I can say that ubuntu has helped my switch to linux immensly.
<ArrenLex> mitchbones: Distributions of Linux tend to do that.
<regeya> minerale, don't know if it's available, but mutella also works...though gift would be better.
<conic> i used slackware for years....then switched to ubuntu and no way would i go back
<regeya> w00t, I started with t3h slack
<f8> many of us started on slack
<ArrenLex> conic: I think you're looking for #apple-switch
<JJones0207>  Umm Can you tell me what to do because during the installation it says can not mount cd
<JJones0207> PLEASE SOMEONE lol
<conic> nah stuff apple
* f8 remembers downloading 50 floppy disk images
<conic> i aintr jumping on that bandwagon either
<ski-worklap> how can i tell ubuntu to not use totem, but instead mplayer as my default media player when i double click an mp4 or so?
<crass> JJones0207: I think I had that issue when my cdrom drive was bad
<regeya> years ago, mainly 'coz I had an ancient pc with no cd-rom drive, and it would have been non-trivial to add one :-)  people used to accuse me of being a late-comer 'coz I didn't start with slack until kernel 2.0.36 was out
<JJones0207> drive?
<mamonassassina> ski-worklap: right-click on the mp4 file...
<orion2012> ski-worklap: right click on an mp4 files, hilight the open with tab and select your desired application
<Jordan_U> MrKeuner: I just get "starting flashparser" from swfplayer but no window opens and I don't get any other output
<ski-worklap> mamonassassina, that lets me start it with mplayer one time. i want to set mplayer as the *default* for all mp4s
<mamonassassina> ski-worklap: properties,then "open with" or something like that.
<regeya> nowadays ubuntu is my friend...I'd rather use my computer than admin my computer
<conic> thats it hey regeya
<ski-worklap> oh
<mamonassassina> ski-worklap: and select mplayer.
<ski-worklap> i see it :)
<f8> regeya: agreed
<ski-worklap> i am blind - thanks all
<f8> and still admin it a little if I want to
<regeya> conic
<f8> :-)
<mamonassassina> and my problem is. i try to open a file with wine,this is what i get:
<mamonassassina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35524/
<conic> nevermind my slang
<regeya> tonight I'm doing ab it of the the adminning thing (not really) 'coz I rebuilt a svn repo at work using the darwinports current version, and edgy's svn client is positively crusty
<mamonassassina> what can i do to get all those strange files?
<ozoneco> i got a gb of RAM, the autoinstall picks the swap file at 1gb, would it be better at 1.5 or 2gb?
<conic> get them from windows
<mamonassassina> conic: i don't have "a windows" to get it from
<mamonassassina> and probably there is a way to install them all on ubuntu.
<conic> then ya stuck
<mamonassassina> conic: no i'm not.
<regeya> meh.
<mamonassassina> conic: you can't help me,thats different.
<ablyss> unless you plan on running 50 apps all at the same time.. 500 MB of ram or lower will do
<Ralith> ozoneco, 1gb should be more than enough
<ablyss> er, 500mb of swap
<Ralith> what's the ibm jdk package?
<pungie> I just got a WD external hard drive, I plug it in, but not sure how to mount it.. I am a linux newbie... I did dmesg and do see it correctly attached, but how do I get to it?
<Jordan_U> Ralith: It contains programs for developing Java applications
<JJones0207> Well this sucks because I got ubuntu to install on that computer bfore
<JJones0207> before
<Jordan_U> Ralith: Java Developement Kit
<Ralith> Jordan_U, ...I would hope so. But what is it?
<Ralith> what's it called?
<Ralith> by what name does dpkg refer to it?
<Jordan_U> Ralith: Oh, sorry, let me check
<Ralith> :P
<nomasteryoda> apt-cache search jdk
<lubix> whats got you down jjones0207
<kishan> Hi can any one help me previously when i used to close the gaim or skype i used to get the icons on my panel they never closed but now i donnot see the icons comming up on the panel can any one help please
<conic> mamonassassina
<conic> i could send you the files
<conic> if you asked nicely
<conic> :)
<kishan> hi i have a problem when i close the gaim i am unable to get the icons on the panel
<lubix> kishan you probably deleted the notitification area
<lubix> just add it to the panel again
<kishan> hmmmm how to add it lubix
<CPrgmSwR2> Does Ubuntu support old hardware well?
<bcstv> orion2012: I updated source.list and added key and ran update mgr Thx!
<kishan> can u please help me i will be thank ful to u lubix can u help me
<pungie> how do you mount an external hard drive
<conic> how old CPrgmSwR2
<CPrgmSwR2> 5 years old
<conic> usb pungie ?
<orion2012> bcstv: You're welcome, have fun with AIGLX or the new NVIDIA drivers, whatever it was that you were looking for :-)
<conic> hell yeah
<conic> thats not even old
<CPrgmSwR2> Okay great its a dell L866 R computer
<pungie> conic: yes its a usb hard drive and i see it in dmesg but confused past that
<kelvie> Are there a set of bash completions for common programs (such as apt-get and xine) available in apt?
<conic> yeah you will prolly be surprised
<CPrgmSwR2> Its ran linux before
<h08817> hey are there any posts still up about hoary edition ubuntu?
<h08817> i still have that version
<h08817> but i can't find anything about wireless adapter installation with ndiswrapper for it
<h08817> and the info for edgy seems different
<bcstv> orion 2012: Nvidia Thx again!
<mamonassassina> conic: so,i'm going to tell you nicely that there is an easier way
<lubix> kishan right click on any empty area, press add to panel, scroll down to utilities and add the notification button
<conic> ah ok
<mamonassassina> conic: isn't there an application called winetools or sth?
<conic> i didnt claim to know everything
<conic> prolly
<conic> i just said i could send the files if ya wanted
<conic> i got winxp running beside me
<kelvie> nevermind :/
<craigbass1976> I've got hp 5100c scanner.  It looks like I need to do some serious configuring to get it running.  I've followed a howto, with no luck.  Anyone else gotten one of these to run?
<Ralith> Jordan_U, any luck?
<mamonassassina> conic: uh,i'm sorry for that.but you'll get over the traumatic experience...i got. :P
<h08817> how would i update my installation of hory up to the newest version?
<h08817> *hoary
<pungie> conic: any hints?
<orion2012> h08817: there might be issues dist-upgrading all the way to edgy, but I'm not sure
<conic> ah erm
<lubix> h08817 i would reccommend a fresh install
<kishan> hi can any one help me i installed network manager i used to have a icon of that on the panel now i donnot the icon of the network manager can any one help me please
<h08817> what version is recommended as stable and good to use at this point?
<orion2012> !upgrade > h08817
<kishan> lubix: i was able to fix the notification problem thanks
<h08817> wonderful bot
<lubix> kishan did what i tell you work for you?
<h08817> orion2012, what version of ubuntu is good to have at this time?
<kishan> lubix: i did that i solved the notification thing thank you very much
<orion2012> h08817: well, Dapper has long term support
<lubix> sure no problem
<astx813> lts, who needs it?
<craigbass1976> I've got hp 5100c scanner.  It looks like I need to do some serious configuring to get it running.  I've followed a howto, with no luck.  Anyone else gotten one of these to run?  All the help I see is for older kernels.
<astx813> feh
<kishan> lubix: how to get the icon of network manager on the panel
<craigbass1976> oops, sorry for repost.  I thought I only sent the new stuff to the chat...
<orion2012> h08817: for desktop usage, I'm on edgy
<h08817> ok well it will take me forever to get edgy so hopefully i can upgrade
<lubix> kishan: highlight in the menu and rightclick it should give you a chance to add to panel
<pungie> is there a newbie channel I can go to ?
<lubix> easy stuff kishan right-click is your friend
<craigbass1976> pungie, You're kind of in it now
<pungie> ah... ok.. Just wanted info on how to mount an external drive, failing miserably
<cafilubu> need help
<Vlet> ubuntuguide describes one way to install nvidia drivers, and (tseliot from) ubuntuforums describes another... what is the 'correct' way to install them?
<conic> tried using mount command ?
<orion2012> craigbass1976: is the scanner supported by sane? I have a 5200c which is.
<cafilubu> I have already install ubuntu 6.10 but dont have network!
<craigbass1976> pungie, reading back to see what's the deal
<kishan> i donnot see the network manager icon in menu lubix
<craigbass1976> orion2012, no.  sane says there's no device.
<pungie> I tried mount, but how do i know the mount pount... if I mount to say /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sda1 says no such device
<Jordan_U> Ralith: MrKeuner: Still doesn't work with win32codecs or flash 9 swfplayer
<lubix> kishan systems >  Admin
<f8>  I want to setup an always-on SSH tunnel that connects at startup
<f8>             and will reconnect if it drops.  I know how to setup private keys
<f8>             and all of that, I just want to know if anyone has had good results
<f8>             doing this and what they used (shell script, app, etc)?
<conic> hmm'
<cafilubu> my ethernet card dont appear
<craigbass1976> pungie, what was the dmesg line?
<pungie> let me go find it again
<jbroome> f8: openvpn migh tbe better for that
<kishan> lubix no there is no network manager icon
<pungie> it definitely seemed success, one sec
<bimberi> kishan: do you have network-manager-gnome installed?
<cafilubu> yes
<kishan> i installed network manager using add/remove programs
* f8 looks into openvpn
<pungie> [4301725.742000]  hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [Western Digital External HDD]  on usb-0000:00:10.4-1.1.4.2
<bimberi> kishan: k
<kishan> yes it is slected there lubix
<cafilubu> is my network that is not supported
<cafilubu> a realtek
<Ralith> Jordan_U, found the package yet?
<pungie> [4301730.745000]  SCSI device sde: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)
<pungie> [4301730.745000]  sde: assuming drive cache: write through
<pungie> [4301730.748000]  SCSI device sde: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)
<pungie> [4301730.748000]  sde: assuming drive cache: write through
<pungie> [4301730.748000]   /dev/scsi/host7/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<cafilubu> realtek 8139c+
<kishan> any idea to solve it lubix
<orion2012> craigbass1976: ppscsi-source seems to contain the modules you need
<bimberi> kishan: check in System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Startup Tab  that "nm-applet --sm-disable" is one of the entries
<francis> any suggestion for a good p2p software
<pungie> [4301730.752000]  Attached scsi disk sde at scsi7, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<interskh> how can i reinstall libgcc?
<pungie> so iot seems succesffuly just not sure how to access
<kishan> bimberi: yes it is one of the entries
<bimberi> interskh: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgcc1
<interskh> bimberi, thx
<cafilubu> is it a way to compile a kernel in ubuntu 6.10 with the tools it came in the cd
<kishan> bimberi: it is one the enteries can u help me please
<bimberi> kishan: ok, it might only be disabled for the current session.  try running "nm-applet --sm-disable &" in a terminal
<cafilubu> or I have to download extra tools?
<Jordan_U> Ralith: No, to be honest I've stopped looking.
<orion2012> cafilubu: I'm guessing you'll need at _least_ build-essential
<h08817> orion2012, what is the major plus to upgrading?
<orion2012> h08817: upstart, I suppose
<orion2012> h08817: newer GNOME is nice too
<pungie> so dmesg says mine is atcahed, but can't get to it =(
<h08817> orion2012, upstart?
<kishan> bimberi: it shows x error
<Ralith> does anyone know the package name of the ibm jdk?
<orion2012> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bimberi> kishan: put the error on a pastebin
<cafilubu> where can I get a "build-essential" from ubuntu disc or downloaded
<orion2012> h08817: a new "contextual" init system, it can respond to events, like hardware
<crimsun> cafilubu: build-essential is on the 6.10 cd
<bimberi> cafilubu: it should be on the CD
<h08817> hmm dunno what that is
<cafilubu> and with the kernel
<h08817> im challenged when it comes to linux i never really learned it just fooled around with it
<rubix_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1850474#post1850474 <-please give me some feedback
<kishan> bimberi:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35527/
<cafilubu> you recomend me to download the latest or ubuntu 6.10 come with it
<pungie> one last time: mount external hard drive, how?
<Lovloss> could hosting a website on a linux machine possibly make it unaccessible to windows machines? because for some reason only me and my mozilla are picking up this embedded video I made
<Lovloss> http://vasilisagames.com is the addy
<lubix> lovLoss: that is an absurd idea
<Lovloss> Well i can find no other explanation why everyone else's computer cant load it
<Lovloss> it loads the quicktime symbol, then that turns into a question mark :/
<kishan> bimberi; i started getting this problem when i tried to install the kiba-dock
<JJones0207> How long does it take to Start or Install Ubuntu
<[_miT_] > May i ask a PPC distro question here?
<Lovloss> jjones0207 I found it to be quicker than windows
<JJones0207> I mean im trying to boot it form the cd
<Lovloss> jjones0207  doing it right in one try may take a little prep time though. i had to reformat like 4 times because i do things manually
<JJones0207> and its been like 5 minutes
<Lovloss> thats very fast, but not lightning fo course
<JJones0207> Yeah Ive tried it before
<JJones0207> Im trying to install it now
<JJones0207> You know when you try to install the Desktop it says Start or Install ubuntu
<Lovloss> so does anyone know why my video isnt embedding in such a way that it is accessible to other computers? I dont like that it tries to load through quicktime.
<kishan> bimberi: the thing is i now can see the icon of network manager but how to solve the x-error i will be great ful if u can help me out
<Lovloss> jjones yes i know what you mean. the boot disk always works for me
<[_miT_] > When i boot Ubuntu PPC Live CD on my iMac it loads fine, but the screen goes black when i hear the intro music and never returns.
<Lovloss> try unzipping the .iso onto a usb
<bimberi> kishan: sorry, the error is beyond me, I'd only be googling and you'd miss out on all the learning :)
<JJones0207> I dont have anything that holds anything that big
<JJones0207> just 512
<Lovloss> ah i see... hmm
<JJones0207> altho I could use my psp mem stick
<JJones0207> lol
<Lovloss> maybe burn a new cd? could be messed up
<JJones0207> its a slower computer
<Lovloss> specs?
<JJones0207> I tried before and I got an error could not mount cd
<kishan> bimberi any suggestion
<interskh> what does "(core dumped)" mean?
<JJones0207> Pentium 3 like 128 ram 20gb hdd
<rubix_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1850474#post1850474 <-please give me some feedback in a PM if you have time to read
<francis> !booter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about booter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h08817> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rubix_> interskh, it says that it gave you an error output
<kishan> any one can slove a x- error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35527/
<francis> !flooding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flooding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<francis> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Lovloss> hmm maybe thats why its being slow :)
<cafilubu> libncurses5-dev come with the ubuntu disc?
<Shadow_mil> hi!
<interskh> rubix_, and how can i get more details?
<JJones0207>  but like 10 minutes slow?
<francis> how to use the built in firewall in ububtu?
<bimberi> kishan: this looks very promising - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1264009
<Ralith> francis, install Firestarter
<JJones0207> Lovloss it could take more then 10 minutes on that type of computer?
<Lovloss> maybe. It takes a bit on mine to start up from a cd
<francis> Ralith: how to install firestarter
<Ralith> francis, same way you install anything else
<Lovloss> Guys, does anyone know HTML or a chat room for it
<Ralith> francis, there's not much need for a firewall in ubuntu, though
<Ralith> Lovloss, try #html >_>
<JJones0207> well ill go take a shower thats 15 mintes
<EdLin> Lovloss: #web ?
<JJones0207> minutes* hopefully if its not done by then o well
<Lovloss> er,,, k lol
<kishan> hey bimberi: the problem started after me experimenting to install kiba dock is this anything to do with that
<francis> Ralith: is there a posbility that a yahoo chat booter can still boot me out?
<bimberi> kishan: no idea sorry
<bimberi> kishan: seems likely from what you say though
<Ralith> francis, ...what does yahoo chat have to do with anything?
<francis> Ralith: i just wonder if im still vulnerable using gaim in ubuntu box
<Ralith> vulnerable to what?
<Ralith> and a firewall won't help you with any IM exploit anyway
<francis> Ralith: to boot attacks in yahoo rooms...coz i experience that a few times and i got frezzed and need to restart
<Ralith> francis, and a boot attack is...?
<[_miT_] > When i boot Ubuntu PPC Live CD on my iMac it loads fine, but the screen goes black when i hear the intro music and never returns.
<[_miT_] > any ideas?
<francis> Ralith: boot attack is like flooding in IRC..
<interskh> error "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work", i have installed libgcc1
<francis> Ralith: they can even hack your account using windows..thats why im asking if using game makes me invincible
<francis> Ralith: gaim* i mean
<Ralith> francis, you're probably still vulnerable to flooding, but the only way to protect against that anywhere is by auto-ignoring anything that spams too fast
<Ralith> gaim may do that.
<Ralith> and you're safe from 'hacking'
<francis> Ralith: is ther a way to configure that in gaim?
<tim_> hi ubuntu, why is some software "not" what it actualy is. For instance, Lame aint an mp3 encoder, and wine is not an emulator. But excuse me if im wrong, isnt lame actually and mp3 encoder, and wine actually an emulator? Whats up with this ambuguity?
<rubix_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1850474#post1850474 <-please give me some feedback in a PM if you have time to read
<francis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ralith> francis, if it does it, it will already do it. However, most IM protocols don't allow such spamming. I'd advise you use something sane like aim or gtalk
<Lovloss> This is like the only chat room in the world that has a good amount of people active at any given time.
<Lovloss> Both #web and #html were a bunch of AFKs
<francis> Ralith: ok thnks for the time..nice chatting with u
<burepe> where can I find an explanation on setting up /etc/hosts ?
<Ralith> burepe, if it's a simpleish question just ask it
<burepe> I am not sure
<burepe> one sec
<EdLin> burepe: it's documented in "man hosts" (possibly part of the manpages-dev package)
<burepe> Is this ok for the top of /etc/hosts ? 192.168.24.200 localhost.localdomain pikapika
<burepe> 192.168.24.200  pikapika.ekoshi.net pikapika
<jbroome> /etc/hosts is pretty self explanatory
<francis> Ralith: have u tried to install softwares in ubuntu..i want to try a third party p2p like frostwire..problem is dont know how to install it
<Ralith> should be good
<jbroome> !frostwire | francis
<Ralith> well
<ubotu> francis: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Lovloss> i wwnt to embed a video into my webpage but i dont want to use WMplayer out of principle - this is an open source site. Quicktime is a hassel and nobody has its plugins but me :/
<Ralith> localhost should technically be 127.0.0.1
<tim_> compatibility layer? an emulator is something that models another system. are we saying that thats NOT what wine does?
<Jordan_U> tim_: in Computer Science Emulator more often refers to an emulated architecture than a set of libraries, thus calling it an emulator leads to misconceptions.
<Vlet> after installing the nvidia driver, some of my fonts render much larger than before, but not all of them. Is there a way to fix this?
<rubix_> my kernel is a generic kernel, would you guys reccomend i compile my own
<Jordan_U> rubix_: No
<lubix> lovLoss: that is an absurd idea
<tim_> Jordan_U, explain what an architecture is please?
<rubix_> Jordan_U, then how would I get my device manager to have all of my hardware info
<Lovloss> lubix u.u Its true. None of my other computer will run my video @.@
<Jordan_U> tim_: like PPC vs x86
<Lovloss> they give me a broken quicktime pic
<burepe> I am following this faq http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3 and it says that when I do the commands "hostname" and "hostname -f" they should both come back "server1.example.com (in my case pikapika.ekoshi.net)" but they don't. I get "pikapika" and then "localhost.localdomain" So I am trying to figure out what I am doing wrong. Any suggestions?
<lubix> you need the codec then dude!! lovloss
<GigaClon> is there a way I can get the version of azureus that was on breezy?
<Lovloss> lubix, these are computers that run google video, youtube and so forth with no problem whatsoever.
<Lovloss> i dont want the majority of people coming in to have to go download a quicktime codec. no one uses quicktime anymore
<lubix> what kinda of video is it? Lovloss?
<Lovloss> Mpeg
<lubix> 4?
<Lovloss> no... 1
<rubix_> what is the packag ename for win32 codecs
<jbroome> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: then transcode to mpeg 4
<rubix_> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lovloss> Really? why is that? whats the difference between mpegs?
<jbroome> did that factoid change?
<jbroome> !w32 codecs | rubix_
<ubotu> rubix_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: File size and availability of the codec, everyone can play mpeg 4 and it is much smaller for the same quality than mpeg 1
<Lovloss> Jordan_U aha. now i see my failure! I shall remedy this!
<Lovloss> thanks you ^_^
<ChocoCid> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChocoCid> oh, i see someone did that already :\
<ChocoCid> that's what i get for scrolling up and reading down :\
<rubix_> i'm actually just tryin to watch a dvd
<jbroome> well, that's different than win32codecs
<lubix> rubix: get automatix21
<jbroome> lubix: no.
<Salsa-Shark> yo
<lubix> why jbroome
<jbroome> !automatix | lubix
<ubotu> lubix: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Salsa-Shark> I feel like I just scored
<Jordan_U> !dvd | rubix_
<ubotu> rubix_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<iceman_> Hey guys quick question.  I deleted a user name because of a bad home partition and added the username.  Now all my commands for that name produce nothing in terminal.  What's going on?
<Salsa-Shark> I just got a free older laptop from work because it's too old, it needs a little love, but it' ll be perfect for Ubuntu
<Salsa-Shark> somehow Windows get slower with age
<lubix> automatix worked for me i could have got the codec myself but it was just eaiser
<Salsa-Shark> and 700 mhz is too slow for enterprise
<iceman_> Anyone know why none of my commands work in terminal?  Like I type in apt-get update nothing happens and it goes back to blinking cursor?
<JJones0207> Wlel im back
<lubix> iceman do you have a command still running
<JJones0207> Lovloos
<JJones0207> Lovloss
<iceman_> lubix, such as?
<lubix> is there a command in the same instance of terminal that may be stuck in a loop?
<JJones0207> iceman would you happen to know what to do when in the installation it says unable to mount cd?
<iceman_> mount /media/cdrom0
<FatherLavaGuard> Hello all, I'm a new Ubuntu user and I'm having trouble with sound. Movieplayer and Rhythmbox work OK but VLC and youtube don't? Any hints?
<francis> i have already installed samba...pls help me configure it to share my files with windows workgrp.anyone?
<iceman_> lubix, I don't believe so but I have this problem with my install running programs that I removed from the session start up box.
<rubix_> i don't have plf in my sources
<JJones0207> But its during the installation so how do I do that
<Flannel> !samba | francis
<ubotu> francis: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Flannel> francis: mostly the second link
<glick> anyone here play flightgear
<JJones0207> I play airplane simulators
<FatherLavaGuard> No sorry glick
<JJones0207>  Umm Can you tell me what to do because during the installation it says can not mount cd
<wylde> anyone good with samba networking here?
<francis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bimberi> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<minerale> I just installed a daemon that keeps crashing often, it's beta software, is there any premade script that checks to see if a daemon is running & starts it if not ?
<JJones0207>  Umm Can you tell me what to do because during the installation it says can not mount cd
<Eclypse> hola, Automatix2 gives me an error whenever I try to install apps.  when I look in the logs apparently the apt-get gives an unable to authenticate, and that I have to add a --force-yes option, but I can't seem to do that so what should I do? I don't recall ever having such errors with automatix before.
<wylde> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tim_> anyone know what the applet on the right is called in this picture:http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c1/Screenshot-6.png? the one with all the stats
<lubix> automatix is not that bad
<Flannel> Eclypse: automatix is a bad idea.  Don't use it, unless you want to break your installation.
<jbroome> i think lubix is volunteering to help fix breakage
<wylde> bimberi: what is "the real question?"
<Eclypse> Flannel, that's just lame. I know what I'm doing I just don't know how to bypass this eror.
<burepe> I want to use ssh to get in to my ubuntu box, but it tells me that my username and password are incorrec. Do I have to make one for ssh some where?
<francis> how to run frostwire after installation...dont know how to execute it.
<Flannel> Eclypse: right.  Automatix is a bad idea.  If you REALLY want support for it, ask the automatix people.  We don't support it here.
<bimberi> wylde: what you'll hit anyone who dares to admit they know a bit about samba with
<Eclypse> Flannel, lack of support is meaningless, if you posess such knowledge, you should share it rather then make me waste my good time.
<wylde> oh
<wylde> i see
<bimberi> :)
<Eclypse> Flannel, or rather, say you don't know and then tell me where to go.
<wylde> bimberi: do you know samba?
<jbroome> tim_: maybe gdesklets
<Flannel> Eclypse: automatix is offtopic for this channel, I don't know how, because it is impossible to support. The only support for it's breakages is reinstallation.
<lubix> all automatix errors will be pwd
<bimberi> wylde: i'll tell you when you ask your question :)
<francis> how to run frostwire after installation...instructions pls
<JJones0207>  Umm Can you tell me what to do because during the installation it says can not mount cd
<tim_> jbroome, ok, ill check it out. ty
<Tmob> hey anyone here know how to play wma files in rhythmbox?
<Eclypse> Flannel, lame lol, didn't seem like the type of thing that would break an installation, it just seemed like it wasn't programmed to hit "y" again after initially accepting the installs.
<Tmob> i can't find the gstreamer addon to use..
<jbroome> francis: i type frostwire at teh CLI and it runs
<Flannel> !frostwire | francis
<ubotu> francis: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Flannel> Eclypse: yeah, it breaks stuff, and breaks it hard.
<lubix> limewire is lame
<wylde> bimberi: i have ubuntu 6.1 and I'm unable to open my mshome network. I can see it in nautulis, but it is just a 'sheet of paper' and not the pic of a computer
<francis> Jbroome: how? cant follw your instruction..elaborate pls
<Eclypse> Flannel, I'm not quite sure what your definition of break is, what I saw was a flaw in Automatix' code, not ubuntu :P
<Eclypse> Flannel, anyways, thanks anyway.
<wylde> bimberi: and none of my comps can see this one either
<Flannel> francis: that page that ubotu gave you has instructions on adding a link on your desktop/etc
<lubix> it is easy as pie to get a dvd codec that is the morale of the story
<Flannel> Eclypse: break as in, no more using package managemen, and nearly impossible to fix.  That's my definition of break.  Well, with regard to automatix
<jbroome> no, i'd say automatix is pretty bad for morale
<wylde> you can remove automatix
<wylde> i think
<francis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bimberi> wylde: try using Places -> Connect to Server...  (I find the "Windows Network" in Nautilus a bit dodgy)
<rubix_> can someone give me a working plf repository...i'm having some problems with the ones i have found
<lubix> ! cool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lubix> !=
<timfrost> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<wylde> bimberi: it gives me a folder on my desktop, and nothing is in it when i open it
<jbroome> ahh, didn't know plf was down.
<genpfault> Does anyone have any experience with xbindkeys?  For the life of me I can't get it to act on the Windows key.  It'll capture it as Mod4 + Super_L, but the corresponding command is never run.  Windows key + another key works fine.  Fiddling with the various "Alt/Win key behavior" options in Keyboard Preferences has no effect.  The ultimate goal is to be able to toggle the Gnome menu using the Windows key, as well as utilizing various W
<bimberi> !winkey | genpfault
<ubotu> genpfault: To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<Madpilot> genpfault, use Gnome's internal keybinding app, it works on the Windows keys
<bimberi> wylde: hmm, now i'm not sure.  perhaps check the sharing settings at the other end
<umista> ok on my ubuntu machine i can view my shares that i made up, but from any windows machines i cant any ideas?
<genpfault> Madpilot: I've never been able to get the Gnome stuff to let me use it both as a modifier (Win+key) and as a stand-alone key
<mickey> Hi. I just installed ubuntu as a second OS on my laptop, but it can't see the Windows partition or any files on it. I have limited experience in Linux, so would somebody please be able to help me figure out how I'd go about fixing that? Thanks.
<bimberi> !mountwindows | mickey
<ubotu> mickey: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<mickey> thanks alot :)
<wylde> bimberi: how
<rubix_> omg, lol, i was using breezy reps for my edgy install
<ademan> is there a way to configure evolution to check your inbox on startup?
<FatherLavaGuard> Hi Ubotu, I did ask my question without starting with "Does anyone..." etc but I didn't get an answer. Was my question off topic? Or was it offensive to the community in some subtle way that I can't understand as a new ubutu user?
<bimberi> wylde: sorry, i don't know windows very well.  Um, right-click on folder, Sharing ??
<wylde> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lubix> !botnet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botnet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FatherLavaGuard> Oh.
<lubix> !sex
<umista> samba?
<FatherLavaGuard> Now I'm an idiot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ademan> FatherLavaGuard: what was your question?
<Flannel> !sound | FatherLavaGuard, you might try this.
<ubotu> FatherLavaGuard, you might try this.: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<umista> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wylde> bimberi: i'm trying to share between two linux boxes on a win network
<jordo23> Whats the equivelent to ipconfig in Ubuntu to check your local IP address?
<bimberi> wylde: ah, kk.  so the sharing is set up on the other box?  Via System -> Admin -> Shared Folders ?
<ademan> jordo23: ifconfig
<jbroome> what's a win network?  can't you use NFS btw the two linux machines and leave windows FAR out of it
<jordo23> Thanks
<wylde> bimberi: it is being done
<bimberi> wylde: the other part is to set up a samba password on the pc sharing the "folder" - 'sudo smbpasswd -a <username>'
<JJones0207> Ok Can someone please please help me with this error in the installation
<ademan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wylde> bimberi: do I have to specify a folder?
<JJones0207> It says " Your Instaation CD-ROM coubldnt be mounted. This probloly means the CD-ROM is not in the drive. If so you can insert it and try again."
<rubix_> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<JJones0207> The CD is in the CD-ROM drive
<lubix> !CD
<bimberi> wylde: yes
<Flannel> JJones0207: which CD is it?  Desktop? or Alternate?  And, when is it saying this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FatherLavaGuard> Thank you Flannel!
<kelvie> Anyone know any good programs for drawing pstricks diagrams?
<francis> !text editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CVirus> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<CVirus> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<CVirus> stupid bot
<francis> how to run the text editor in ubuntu?
<burepe> How can I tell if the server I just set up is accessable from outside?
<kuzmaster> francis: vi
<wylde> bimberi: and what should I use as the username? my username on the share er or the shareee
<francis> kuzmaster: what? vi? how
<Flannel> francis: gedit, programs > uh... shoot.  Accessories I think > Text Editor
<bimberi> wylde: on the share (it has to be a valid account on the box)
<JJones0207> It says " Your Instaation CD-ROM coubldnt be mounted. This probloly means the CD-ROM is not in the drive. If so you can insert it and try again." What do I do next if the CD is inserted?
<Madpilot> francis, nano in the terminal, or Applications->Accessories->Text editor
<kuzmaster> franci: do you want it in terminal, or GUI?
<rubix_> lol, i can't belive i did this...i have edgy and i had 5.1 reps
<chriskk> anyone here familiar with ipkungfu
<Madpilot> rubix_, that sounds like a fun way to mess a system up :)
<JJones0207> :((
<Flannel> JJones0207: when does it say that?  When you boot?  After you do something else?  Which CD did you download?  How did you burn it?
<abuyazan> hello
<^tiNee^> hi
<lubix> francis you want "gedit"
<wylde> hi
<rubix_> Madpilot, yes, good thing all installed was xchat
<francis> lubix: yes coz im having trouble running frostwire
<ademan> is there a way to make evolution update your email when you start it?
<Flannel> !frostwire | francis, this page explains how to set frostwire up
<ubotu> francis, this page explains how to set frostwire up: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<lubix> what is "frostwire"
<abuyazan> in last days i see that there is slowness in my ubuntu edgy release, may be after i installed vmware but while vmware is not running
<ademan> JJones0207: is this the LiveCD installer?
<wylde> bimberi: if i don't have smb installed this is all futile, right?
<JJones0207> When Itry to install it, The LTS Desktop Ubuntu, I burned with nero on a CD
<francis> lubix: is there a way to uninstall frostwire so that i can start over again :)
<JJones0207> no
<JJones0207> alternate Installer
<abuyazan> is there is a way to check the performance
<wylde> ctr-alt-del
<lubix> well i sure you can use synaptic
<ademan> JJones0207: and you tried to boot it?  When does this error occur?
<lubix> or even just add remove
<francis> ok
<JJones0207> When im trying to install it text mode
<Flannel> JJones0207: and this happens when you boot with the CD in your drive?  How did youburn the CD? as an image? or did you burm the "iso" file itself to the CD?
<ademan> JJones0207: so it does boot correctly?
<bimberi> wylde: well yes :)  System -> Admin -> Shared Folders will offer to install either NFS or Samba if neither are installed.
<bimberi> wylde: (or both)
<wylde> bimberi: i saw that
<wylde> bimberi: i'm installing now
<JJones0207> I burned it as a image onto the cd
<wylde> bimberi: let's try this again!
<JJones0207> Yes when I boot the computer with the cd in the drive
<francis> is there something wrong with my system? i cant run applications...it prompt me for a password but then nothing happened
<Flannel> JJones0207: try again, burn at 4x.  Verify your ISO first though.
<Flannel> !md5 | JJones0207
<ubotu> JJones0207: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<x-r00t-x> hi guys . can anyone tell how do i spy localhost (apache2 server)
<bimberi> x-r00t-x: spy?  http://localhost  in a browser ?
<timfrost> x-r00t-x: what are you trying to do?
<kuzmaster> ok, i need help with my /etc/network/interfaces...........................
<kuzmaster> what do i put in the "network" field
<kuzmaster> ?
<wylde> !wins server
<x-r00t-x> bimberi,  yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wins server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wylde> !wins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-r00t-x> kuzmaster,  your ip address
<sindrum> francis: has this happend more than once?
<x-r00t-x> dns etf
<x-r00t-x> etc*
<bimberi> x-r00t-x: should work once installed - 'sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart' to make sure it's running
<abuyazan> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<abuyazan> what does this mean
<x-r00t-x> abuyazan, its problem on sources.list
<wylde> bimberi: what is a wins server?
<rubix_> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org edgy-plf Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<rubix_> does that mean the rep is down or i need the key?
<sindrum> bad sig key
<x-r00t-x> <bimberi> <timfrost> can you guys help me . i wanna see who is browse. etc
<timfrost> rubix_: you need to get the key
<rubix_> would anyone happen to have a good one?
<bimberi> wylde: good question. Something particular to windows networking and not necessary for this to work.  I've never enabled it.
<wylde> ok
<wylde> thanks
<wylde> but it's still not workin
<wylde> g
<bimberi> :/
<abuyazan> x-r00t-x, does this mean that the source http://security.ubuntu.com is not valid any more
<wylde> wait
<wylde> I think i got it
<wylde> maybe...
<x-r00t-x> abuyazan, not that the key
<sindrum> i might be wrong by saying this, but i have just deleted thous when that happend to me and seem to fix problem
<abuyazan> x-r00t-x,  so how can i get the right key ?
<x-r00t-x> abuyazan, key of what?
<cyber> hmm
<abuyazan> x-r00t-x, Signing Key
<sindrum> wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add
<sindrum> try that
<francis> how to go to root to change the properties of a shared folder in samba
<Surghi> hi all
<rubix_> sindrum, i did...i have the key file but where did it d/l to?
<x-r00t-x> abuyazan, what software are you trying to install? automatix?
<sindrum> ?
<abuyazan> i am just do apt-get update nothing more
<sindrum> so that didnt work?
<capiCrimm> Windows are only active if I select the titlebar, where can i change this to clicking anywhere on the window?
<kinematix> Guys! plz help, there's a key shortcut that brings me back to the login screen, it's not "ctrl+alt+backspace" (I disabled it and it works) but there's another one
<kinematix> and I'm quite pissed now
<wylde> bimberi: it didn't work all the way. I can now see the computer that I want to put data on (i can see it from the one that has the data (music)), however I'm unable to see the computer that has the music on the one that needs it
<francis> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kuzmaster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rubix_> sindrum, thanks
<sindrum> rubix: did it work ?
<bimberi> wylde: how about via Places -> Connect to Server on the one that needs music
<francis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<abuyazan> x-r00t-x, may be because i have two broken packages and i dont know how to fix them
<x-r00t-x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312800
<rob> I've got a dapper system but I have an edgy install cd. I know I can upgrade from it apt-get but thats not recommended, how can I do this with update manager?
<cyber> i get alot of issues with, "You cannot save this file here" or "you are not allowed access to this folder"
<rob> well, with apt-get
<x-r00t-x> abuyazan, try apt-get update
<cyber> can any one suggest anything?
<wylde> bimberi: it just shows a blank page
<nomad> hello people
<kishan> can any one help i am unable to get my network manager applet on my panel
<x-r00t-x> gotta restart
<sindrum> any ideas on extracting .rar files?
<wylde> bimberi: and i do have some folders set to be shared
<abuyazan> x-r00t-x,  i got that error or warning when i run apt-get update
<bimberi> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rubix_> download and install unrar sindrum
<nothlit> rob, you need the edgy alternate cd if you want to use it for upgrading
<wylde> bimberi: including a drive, is that ok?
<kishan> bimberi: i solved the x error thank you
<rubix_> sindrum, winrar's website has the source available to compile...its really easy
<sindrum> ty
<rob> arrrg.. that sucks
<nomad> can u teach people how to install java in ubuntu 5.04 pm me if someone else know ...thnks....
<rubix_> sindrum, there might actually be a package for it, i havn't had the net in 2 yrs
<kuzmaster> can somone pelase help me with my /etc/hostnames?
<kuzmaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35532/
<nothlit> the livecd uses casper, an image of an ubuntu install rather than installing packages
<bimberi> wylde: sorry, i'm really struggling to know what the issue is.  It has usually worked fairly straightforwardly for me :|
<bimberi> kishan: cool :)
<Terminus> nomad: i think you mean 6.06, and it's `aptitude install sun-java5-jre` for the JRE
<cyber> "you do not have permission to save the file there" why cant i save to he /etc/ dir?
<kishan> bimberi: i am still unable to fix this problem with the network manger as u said when i type nm-applet --sm-diable it shows up but when i close the terminal it disappears
<nomad> im in 5.04
<cyber> its a txt and im limited... :/
<Terminus> nomad: oh... sorry. mixed up the version numbers. >_<
<Terminus> nomad: i have no idea with 5.04
<nothlit> Terminus, you forgot the sudo :P
<nomad> i see...thanks a lot @term
<Terminus> nothlit: ummm... yeah. i usually forget about that. =D
<cyber> can any one assist a newb ?
<cyber> lol
<sindrum> thanks for the tip...unrar <----
<cyber> seriously, i dont dig the permissions stuff :?
<cyber> it wont let me save a txt file to ../etc/ :(
<wylde> bimberi: i have two computers, one new one with windows and music on a 250 gig drive, and running 6.06; and i have an older, P2 running 6.1 and it is quieter, so I want to put all my music onto it through a network
<timfrost> kuzmaster: that looks OK, except that I think that you don't need the 'network' entry
<kuzmaster> timfrost: what is the 'network' entry for?
<wylde> bimberi: i want the music on the quiet pc so that it is not hearable at night in the quiet
<timfrost> cyber: what are you trying to save to /etc/ ?
<AnotherDude> howdy people
<cyber> a .cong file i edited :?
<cyber> vsftp.conf
<wylde> howdy to anotherdude
<cyber> it wont allow me to save it to that directory, i saved it to my home directory now :/ but that wasnt what i wanted
<AnotherDude> Question: YouTube (which uses Macromedia 7) won't make sound in firefox. Any ideas?
<timfrost> kuzmaster: some programs can't figure out the network from the netmask and IP address
<wylde> turn up the volume?
<jbroome> !flash | AnotherDude
<ubotu> AnotherDude: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<^tiNee^> install flash
<jbroome> AnotherDude: check the restricted formats link, then scroll down to flash, it has the fix for no sound
<kuzmaster> timfrost: so, ill be fine if i leave it out?
<^tiNee^> are there any other programs out there besides wine that can emulate window programs
<^tiNee^> i cant get it to run this game i have
<timfrost> cyber: 'sudo cp ~/vsftp.conf /etc/vsftp.conf' to get the file there.  In future, use 'sudo nano /etc/vsftp.conf' to edit it (use another editor instead of nano if you want).
<AnotherDude> awesome. thanks ubotu and jbroome
<wylde> cadega
<cyber> yea
<timfrost> kuzmaster: Yes you should be OK
<^tiNee^> u have to pay for that right?
<rubix_> whats the package name for gmplayer
<cyber> i didnt open it through console tho :P so no sudo :/
<cyber> was using g-edit
<cyber> but thanks alot
<wylde> ^tiNee^: i dunno
<kuzmaster> timfrost: thanx!
<^tiNee^> ok
<wylde> ubuntu read from ntfs just fine, right?
<bimberi> wylde: yes, undersood, and from what I can tell what you're doing should work (although I haven't used samba in 6.10 personally) so i'm at a loss sorry :(
<cdew4545> anyone know where to find the source code for ps?
<bimberi> wylde: yes (to ntfs read)
<jbroome> wylde: read yes, write not so much
<wylde> bimberi: ok
<wylde> thanks
<wylde> you too j broom
<wylde> e
<timfrost> cyber: You either need to open a terminal, or to have a menu or panel icon that runs 'gksu gedit /etc/vsftp.conf'
<wylde> bimberi: samba looks the same in both, do you think that it could be radically different in distros so close to eachother?
<wylde> bimberi: and i know looks are not everything
<nevermind> hi all!, let me ask you something
<wylde> no
<wylde> haha
<nevermind> hoy do i create a multi parted zip or rar file?
<cyber> thanks timfrost
<timfrost> cdew4545: The sources are available via 'apt-get source procps'. That command can be run as you, and will fetch the source to your current directory, unpack it and patch it with the Ubuntu patches
<anchor> Is anyone else having trouble installing msttcorefonts undery Edgy?
<nevermind> i've tried file-roller and also ark, but none of them have the option
<anchor> under*
<nevermind> anchor: i used automatix jsut for that
<bimberi> wylde: i doubt it
<anchor> i've been trying, but automatix keeps complaining about having no installation candidate
<nevermind> anchor: are you using last automatix version (2)?
<anchor> ye
<anchor> yep
<anchor> i'm assuming its a problem with the repos.
<nevermind> dun know then... it worked for me
<nothlit> Then don't use automatix?
<bimberi> nevermind: the "zipsplit" command looks promising
<nevermind> anyonw knows hot to create a spanned zip or rar file?
<anchor> if i could find an alternative download i'd give it a try.
<nevermind> bimberi: thanks, i'll checkit
<timfrost> anchor:  msttcorefonts is in multiverse (for edgy at least) so you need that repository enabled
<rubix_> pirating some software nevermind  :-P?
<wylde> how do i add write permissions to a computer on a network?
<bimberi> nevermind: np :)
<nevermind> rubix_: lol, you wish :P
<nevermind> na, it's only a huge video that i want to upload to rapidshare
<wylde> bimberi: how do i add write permissions to a computer on a network?
<anchor> thanks tim, that did the trick.
<wylde> bimberi: to write to another computer?
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | anchor, nevermind, nothlit
<ubotu> anchor, nevermind, nothlit: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nothlit> tonyyarusso, err, what @ me, i just said not to use automatix
<wylde> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Bakefy> Can anyone help me use my slave drive?  I just installed ubuntu
<nothlit> why*
<nothlit> Bakefy, do you know what filesystem it has
<tonyyarusso> nothlit: It came up, so just making sure everyone's aware, that's all :)
<nevermind> tonyyarusso: i know that, but, like i said, i only used it to get mttsfonts :P
<anchor> that's all i needed it for too. :)
<nothlit> which are in repos
<tonyyarusso> nevermind: but...but...that's so easy on it's own?
<Bakefy> nothlit, I can see it on the device manager
<nothlit> Bakefy, filesystem? is it a new drive with nothing on it?
<nevermind> tonyyarusso: i only used it since i was in a hurry :P
<Bakefy> well, no.  It might have some NTFS
<nothlit> then you need to install ntfs-3g
<Bakefy> i tried to erase it during install
<nothlit> oh
<Bakefy> I don't need the stuff on it
<Bakefy> i just want to mount it
<nothlit> Bakefy, ok install gparted through synaptic or command line, then run it and give it a filesystem/parition it
<nothlit> Bakefy do that first
<Bakefy> okay, I will see if I can find gparted on synaptic
<Bakefy> thanks nothlit
<nothlit> nevermind, you would have saved more time if you didn't have to manually download and run automatix
<nothlit> Bakefy, after that ask someone about adding your drive in fstab and tell them the setup of your drive
<Bakefy> okay
<nevermind> nothlit: i know, but it was already installed (f***ing brother )
<nothlit> nevermind, why in the world did you give him admin/sudo priveleges?
<nothlit> privileges*
<nevermind> i didn't, i forgot (yea, stu***) to lock my session
<nothlit> Bakefy, you need to choose a filesystem, for reliability/more space choose ext3, for speed reiserfs... i wouldn't recommend other filesystems and they are harder to manage or don't have enough features
<nevermind> besides, he has his own pc, but sometimes comes to my bedroom to use mine oO and when he started doing it, i started locking my sessions :P
<Bakefy> nothlit, I am installing gparted.  is this going to be through terminal, or graphical? when I use it
<nothlit> Its graphical :)
<nothlit> if not you already had the tools on your computer to partition it
<jbroome> since the "g" stands for gnome, i'd say graphical
<wylde> crap, it's almost midnight, I have a java program to write, two essays due yesterday, and two big tests in two days.  I'm screwed. yippie
<Lovloss> is there a graphical frontend for video file conversions? ffmpeg confuses me
<kuzmaster> hey all
<kuzmaster> im following this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p3
<n30n> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bakefy> how go I get gparted to run.  I type it in, in terminal and it says I need to be in the root?
<kuzmaster> to set up a server
<Delkster> Bakefy, are you running the live CD?
<Bakefy> no
<Delkster> Ok... it may not be a good idea to edit the partitions on the same hard disk you're currently running from now.
<kuzmaster> now, for step 5, where i need to edit the "/etc/hosts", what is the purpose for the "server1.example.com" line, and do i need that
<nothlit> Bakefy, Settings -> Administration -> Gparted
<Delkster> But, yeah, as nothlit said.
<nothlit> Delkster, its not even mounted yet, thats why hes partitioning it
<Delkster> Ah, ok, sorry. Haven't been following.
<kuzmaster> this server will mainly for running an intranet, and it wont be for hosting a website, viewable for the puplic
<nothlit> I'm starting to forget the placement of everything in gnome-panel
<ArrenLex> kuzmaster: It's your hostname, and you don't, really, unless you want other people to talk to your machine easily.
<ArrenLex> kuzmaster: Oh. If it's a server you'll want a hostname.
<strav> hi there.. I just tried to hard link /dev/dsp to /dev/adsp... prolly this was stupid, anyways, to get oss back on, where should I link dsp? (tried every files in /dev/snd/)
<Bakefy> thanks nothlit
<kuzmaster> well,ok, the line looks like this "192.168.0.100   server1.example.com      server1",  if my ip address is 192.168.1.104, and my hostname is "frankie", should i make it look like this "192.168.1.104   frankie"?
<nothlit> Bakefy, lol, you're not finished yet
<timfrost> Bakefy: in edgy, it is System->Administrati0n->Gnome partition editor.  gksu will prompt youi for *your* password
<ArrenLex> kuzmaster: You don't have a domain name?
<kuzmaster> no
<kuzmaster> this will be for hosting an intranet
<strav> (in other words, how do I recreate /dev/dsp ? ;)
<Bakefy> I am creating the partition!
<ArrenLex> kuzmaster: I myself have been trying to make sense of the hostname mess so I can do what you want to do with SSH. If you find a way, please tell me, because I am uberly confused. Not that that helps you much :)
<nothlit> strav, why not run alsa and use aoss
<n30n> when i run (from root) "ndiswrapper -l" it tells me there are no drivers installed. How do i install a driver
<Lovloss> Guys, im trying to encode this video i have so that when i embed it into my webpage, it will be played easily from the average computer. My xvid mpeg4 format didnt work. It said "find plugins" and then couldnt find any. My mpeg-2 tries to run in quicktime, which no one i know uses
<crimsun> strav: you don't _ever_ relink those. They're created by loading snd_pcm_oss.
<Z3dzDead> Hi, when i run ./configure on any application I am getting an 'access denied - bad interpreter'-
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: then you want an mpeg.
<Z3dzDead> now whats up with that?
<Bakefy> how exciting!  what is the next step? fstab? nothlit!!!
<kuzmaster> arrenlex: well, im doing all this  remotely with ssh
<crimsun> strav: unload snd_pcm_oss, remove the symlink that you created if necessary, then reload snd_pcm_oss
<Lovloss> ArrenLex just a plain mpeg?
<nothlit> Lovloss, the easiest way to do it is transcode it into flash video, you can upload it to a flash video site and embed it from there
<Z3dzDead> Do i need to reinstall ubuntu? cause that'd be a bit of a bother- especially when you have a crappy connection-
<strav> nothlit: I tried to use aoss but it appears to give me very bad sampling quality
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: If you want it to be playable on the average computer, it's your best bet, yes.
<strav> crimsun, btw, thanks ;)
<Z3dzDead> anyone?
<nothlit> Bakefy, ok you're finished? Tell me what drive it is (1,2,3,4 /dev/hd(a/b/c/d)) and what file systems you used and if you partitioned it
<Dorian`> My pc can't boot from pc :\\
<Lovloss> Well i want it to autoplay and all sorts of stuff, so i cant have it as like, a link to youtube
<ArrenLex> Dorian`: ...come again?
<Lovloss> So i guess i have to try mpeg. What codecs would a plain mpeg ask for from a browser?
<strav> crimsun, I do this with modprobe?
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: The mpeg codec. Which is implemented in every video player ever made.
<Delkster> Z3dzDead, is that the only thing that isn't working?
<timfrost> Z3dzDead: you don't need to reinstall.  'Bad interpreter' means that the first line of the configure script is looking for a shell that doesn't exist.  Often, replacing that line with '#!/bin/sh' will work
<kuzmaster> ArrenLex: to get SSH working, i installed openssh (sudo apt-get ssh openssh-server) on the server and just download and ran PuTTY on my computer(windows)
<Lovloss> I see. And mpeg2 is quicktime, mpeg4 is xvid, and so forth?
<Bakefy> its the slave drive, /dev/hdb1 i used ext3
<nothlit> ArrenLex, flash/quicktime ime is whats most playable in browsers
<ArrenLex> kuzmaster: Yes, I mean, I want to be able to type "ssh em@emerson" rather than "ssh em@192.168.0.103" and can't figure out how to get that up.
<Bakefy> I am guessing it is drive 2, even though I have some removable drives and two cd/dvd rom drives
<kuzmaster> ahhhhhhhhhh
<kuzmaster> well, i dont know.........
<ArrenLex> nothlit: I can't even begin to imagine how it is possible to say quicktime is more playable than mpeg. Flash is debatable.
<kuzmaster> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Lovloss> Quicktime requires drivers that dont autoinstall, yopu have to hunt them down.
<Lovloss> at least flash does it in a popup
<n30n> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<timfrost> ArrenLex: if the address '192.168.0.103' is fixed, add an entry to /etc/ hosts (new line) '192.168.0.103 emerson'
<nothlit> ArrenLex, in browsers, thats my experience
<x-r00t-x> hello. can anyone help me with apache2 Shere on local area?
<Lovloss> does the front video work for any of you? The site is http://www.vasilisagames.com
<ArrenLex> nothlit: Quicktime is a proprietary plugin for which open-source codecs don't even exist. mpeg has been implemented in all manner of libraries and licenses since forever. Anything can play it.
<nothlit> Bakefy, so you only have one partition on hdb?
<Bakefy> nothlit, yes
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: Yes, but I have MPlayer, and MPlayer can play any movie ever made :)
<Bakefy> wait
<nothlit> vlc/mplayer/and the ugly/bad codecs can play it
<Lovloss> Ah thats true
<Lovloss> open source 4ever
<Bakefy> nothlit, it lookes like three
<Z3dzDead> timfrost: but I tried compiling several apps- just light ones like fluxbox and themes...and half way through, I am getting the error message at the "checking whether C compiler works..."
<Lovloss> Okay now, let me ask this. Where can i get something to transcode files without having to use the commmand line?
<nothlit> ArrenLex, sure once its downloaded, just from what ive seen people use for embedded streaming video...
<n30n> Can someone help me with this error: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-mpeg.html This is for mencoder. If you're using transcode or whatever, google, I guess.
<timfrost> ArrenLex: if you are using DHCP to configure the IP address of emerson, then you have a problem, because you need to have the IP-to-name mapping updated on all the machines that you need to connect from
<Bakefy> nothlit, there are three volumes shown on the device manager
<Z3dzDead> tried that with [$ sh configure ]  too.
<ArrenLex> nothlit: You must hang out on apple.com a lot.
<nothlit> nope
<ArrenLex> timfrost: Yes I am, and I guess I have a problem. :(
<strav> worked
<strav> thanks crimsun
<timfrost> Z3dzDead: install build-essential to get the compiler and tools (they don't fit on the CD)
<Arcad3> www.arcad3.uv.ro/auto.tar.gz -Auto installer fo Codecs Nvidia Driver Xmms and others need for a desktop PC(For n00bs)
<ArrenLex> timfrost: Any handy links for making this work?
<Lovloss> See? thats all commandline. there's no possible way to gui this?
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: You're new at this Linux thing, aren't you. :)
<Lovloss> er yeah
<x-r00t-x> hello. can anyone help me with apache2 Shere on local area network?
<Lovloss> command lines are frightening
<acetoxy> Hehe, I found my Best Linux 5.3 manual this morning.
<olds> lol
<acetoxy> On paper.
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: there are many GUIs for mencoder, but due to the staggering number of options, every GUI I've ever seen is horrendously confusing and frankly unnavigable.
<acetoxy> Bought it 7 years ago
<Lovloss> :< well i suppose il just bookmark this page then....
<nothlit> Bakefy, can you open a terminal and run sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb and tell me what comes out?
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: They're easy once you get used to them. I prefer a command line over a GUI for most tasks now.
<olds> agreed
<Lovloss> Maybe someday ill make my own gui for it :D~
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: There are hundreds and hundreds.
<nothlit> Lovloss, why don't you try uploading it to some flash video site like youtube and then embedding that into your webpage
<Lovloss> Mine will rule them all.
<acetoxy> The Pragmatic Programmer has great examples on that command line is often better than GUI.
<whyameye> Lovloss I just signed in. What do you want to do?
<Lovloss> nothlit, id rather not. Its an opening video. I think ill just turn it to an mpeg
<olds> not use the commandline in linux
<Lovloss> whyameye, just figuring out what kind of file to embed as a video to open my site, so that the average computer can use it
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/projects.html This is the official MPlayer\MEncoder site. They have a very large list of GUIs. Scroll down to "Mencoder GUIs".
<ArrenLex> Frontends.
<Lovloss> ah. none of them are in the apt-cache
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: No.
<olds> Lovloss: flash
<Bakefy> nothlit, what all do you want to know?
<whyameye> Lovloss: I do flash streaming video for my websites. I use ffmpeg to do it. i have instructions on the web if you want. Can your web pages support PHP?
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: They're right, you might want to consider Flash. Mencoder can also convert to flv :)
<nothlit> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lovloss> but i have to host the video elsewhere to use a flash video guys
<Lovloss> My website is hosted by a PHP server with godaddy
<timfrost> ArrenLex: your best hope is to configure the server emerson at a fixed IP address.  That can be done even if you have an ADSL or cable modem, as long as you configure the DHCP server on the modem to exclude that IP address (eg, I have a system at 192.168.13.2, and the DHCP server gives addresses above .128)
<olds> so?
<nothlit> Bakefy, paste the whole thing into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and tell me the url
<olds> make the flash video file
<olds> upload it to your webspace
<Lovloss> oh :D
<whyameye> Lovloss: then flash will work. i highly recommend. Works with more platforms than anything else. Also mencoder didn't work for me as well as ffmpeg.
<Lovloss> so... ffmpeg my file to .flv format?
<ArrenLex> timfrost: I do have a cable modem, which is attached to a router, which provides DCHP services. Only one connection can be made to the router, and I have two computers I would like to be able to address by hostname. I guess I'm screwed?
<x-r00t-x> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<whyameye> Lovloss: I put directions on the web: http://cratel.wichita.edu/cratel/cratel_streaming_video
<Bakefy> nothlit, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35538/
<ArrenLex> timfrost: "Only one connection can be made to the router" went through the past-midnight filter. It started out in my head as "the cable modem only has one ethernet port into which something may be plugged" xD
<Lovloss> and flv embed  the same as ever, between <embed> </embed> tabs?
<Nigromante> Hello, how can I avoid a sudo user to modify /etc/sudoers ?
<timfrost> ArrenLex: do you have a switch or hub between the router and the PC's?
<nothlit> Bakefy, ok, now sudo mkdir /media/hdb1
<ArrenLex> timfrost: No; the router acts as a hub. It has four ports.
<nothlit> Bakefy, after that gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<nothlit> Bakefy, tell me when you're done
<tonyyarusso> Can someone tell me the relative merits of FTP servers listed in !ftp?
<Bakefy> nothlit, I have done all that
<ArrenLex> tonyyarusso: I remember when I was setting up an ftp server, reading the package descriptions for each server told me what it was about and how it differed from others. This might be a good place to start. Wikipedia, I guess, will help more.
<tonyyarusso> ArrenLex: Ok
<Z3dzDead> timfrost: no luck :( it says "..cannot run C compiled programs")
<Nigromante> Can anyone help me?
<Z3dzDead> everytime at the 'Checking for C compiler' line of the configure script.
<ArrenLex> !anyone | Nigromante
<ubotu> Nigromante: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nothlit> Bakefy, ok... now at the very bottom paste in /dev/hdb1     /media/hdb1     ext3     defaults        0       2
<ArrenLex> Z3dzDead: Do you have build-essential installed?
<whyameye> Nigromante: if the user has sudo privs it doesn't sound possible to do what you want to me...
<Z3dzDead> Just did.
<nothlit> Bakefy, on a new line of course
<timfrost> ArrenLex: then you are OK.  Change the server (emerson)  so that it has a fixed IP address, rather than using DHCP to configure eth0.  Then change the router so that address is not in the DHCP range, and add the entry to /etc/hosts on the other machines
<jordo23> Has anyone here installed gnash successfully?
<nothlit> Bakefy, after that you save... and close the program
<x-r00t-x> can anyone help me with firestarter. how do i open outgoing 80 port????
<timfrost> Z3dzDead: what gives that error message?
<Z3dzDead> ArrenLex: doesnt seem to help. I think i botched something up. i never tried compiling or configuring from source since I'd 6.06 installed
<ArrenLex> timfrost: By "the entry" in /etc/hosts, what exactly do you mean?
<Lovloss> You guys are right, mencoder cannot translate to flv... ill use ffmpeg
<Bakefy> what do i save it as? nothlit
<Nigromante> whyameye, but then some options in sudoers to restrict commands look useless...
<whyameye> Lovloss: actually I think it will do it but the metadata info isn't so good....
<nothlit> Bakefy, just save it... you opened a file that already exists and you just modified it
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: Yes it can xD
<timfrost> ArrenLex: '192.168.0.x  emerson' (where the 'x' represents the IP address you fix emerson at
<Bakefy> nothlit, its only letting me save as
<nothlit> Bakefy, /mnt/hdb3     ext3     defaults        0       2 make sure all of that is one one line, and a new line
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: mencoder -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=flv:vbitrate=800 -of lavf -lavfopts format=flv -ofps 30 <infile> -o <outfile>
<Lovloss> whyameye then why is it giving me "flv not recognized" :( sudo mencoder Office.avi -of flv
<Z3dzDead> timfrost: the fluxbox src. I know about the debian pkg. problem is, i can't get that to work either. when i try to log in, i get another unrelated error message saying that access to ~/.fluxbox/startup is denied- the error is given by this line in /usr/bin/startfluxbox. anywhos, thats why I am giving it a shot with the src
<nothlit> Bakefy, ok, try again.. gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tonyyarusso> ArrenLex: Do you have a personal favorite?
<Lovloss> ArrenLex, thats chinese to me :<
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: If it were that easy, it would be more popular. xD
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: Just copy and paste that command, and replace <infile> with whatever file you want to convert, and <outfile> with the filename you want it to have, ending in .flv
<Bakefy> okay this time it did not let me save over it because my permission
<nothlit> Z3dzDead, what version of ubuntu are you running? i have 6.10 and fluxbox works fine
<ArrenLex> tonyyarusso: Been a long time since I ran ftp; don't remember anything about them. Sorry.
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<ArrenLex> timfrost: I see. And I have to do this for every computer on which I will want to use the hostname emerson?
<nevermind> damn zipsplit
<whyameye> Lovloss: dunno, but I'll bet something is wrong in your command. My mencoder cheat sheet is: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-selecting-codec.html
<nevermind> i cannot belive ther's no way to create a spanned rar or zi file in linux!
<Z3dzDead> i tried a script with the shebang and a simple ls command- doesnt seem to work either- just gives the error "bad interpreter"
<timfrost> ArrenLex: yes, unless you can run a local nameserver
<kuzmaster> so anyway, in this file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35541/ , do i need the "server1.example.com" part, if im just using the server to host an intranet?
<ArrenLex> timfrost: what are the benefits of this?
<Lovloss> It says no audio decoder is selected
<Bakefy> nothlit, how can I make it so I can save over it.  its not letting me because I am not the "owner"
<nothlit> Bakefy, yeah close it and try again
<kuzmaster> anyone? in this file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35541/ , do i need the "server1.example.com" part, if im just using the server to host an intranet?
<nothlit> Bakefy, make sure its the whole thing in quotes        'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: Here's a simple explanation: mencoder -{output video codec} {codec library} -{codec library options} {videocodec}=flv:{video bitrate}=800{kb/s} {output format}={decided by format library} {format library options: format}=flv {frames-per-second of output movie}=30 {infile} -o {outfile}
<ArrenLex> Phew. o_o
<burepe_>  How Can I find out my mac address?
<whyameye> burepe_: ifconfig
<ArrenLex> burepe_: ifconfig
<ArrenLex> xD
<francis> cant delete a folder created in admin-shared foldrs..help pls
<ArrenLex> *loses*
<kuzmaster> in this file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35541/ , do i need the "server1.example.com" part, if im just using the server to host an intranet?
<Bakefy> Got it
<whyameye> francis: are you trying to delete from nautilus?
<Lovloss> ... okay, im gona go get a gui
<francis> Lovloss: yes
<whyameye> francis: have you tried deleting as root from the command line?
<nothlit> francis, alt+f2 gksudo nautilus
<francis> Lovloss: can no longer delete saying an error im not the owner of the file
<kuzmaster> meh!
<kuzmaster> anyone? in this file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35541/ , do i need the "server1.example.com" part, if im just using the server to host an intranet?
<whyameye> francis: follow nothlit's advice (not my last advice).
<francis> nothlit: what will happen with that
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: Oh. add "-oac mp3lame" somewhere in there
<nothlit> francis, the window can delete anything you want
<nothlit> francis, it has super user privileges
<francis> nothlit: is it safe?
<jlaw> good morning guys, i just installed kubuntu and acountered some problems with amarok. it play almost all formats without problems but when i try to play an mp3 stream it goes quiet without an error ... sounds that familiar to somebody?
<Bakefy> nothlit, i saved the files how do i knoe its working?
<nothlit> francis, as long as you delete the right things
<ArrenLex> timfrost: Thanks a lot for all your help. Do you have any links I could read so I can wrap my head around the whole issue? :)
<nothlit> Bakefy, now, sudo mount -a
<whyameye> jlaw: have you installed the restricted formats?
<whyameye> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bakefy> okay
<nothlit> Bakefy, you can tell with mount -a
<jlaw> whyameye ... i think not, thanx for the hint
<burepe_> ArrenLex: whyameye I did the command but I can't find it. Where is it?
<nothlit> Bakefy, then go to /media/hdb1 and it should be there :)
<kuzmaster> anyone? in this file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35541/ , do i need the "server1.example.com" part, if im just using the server to host an intranet?
<nothlit> Bakefy, if you can't write to it ask me again
<burepe_> ArrenLex: whyameye I found it. Thanks
<francis> nothlit: thnks ..file deleted ...whats your email or ym id if u mind talking
<nothlit> francis, sorry, just ask people in this chatroom
<Bakefy> ist says it only have 32.1 GB of space (the size of the master hdd)
<ArrenLex> burepe_: Top line, under the heading "HWaddr"
<kuzmaster> anyone? in this file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35541/ , do i need the "server1.example.com" part, if im just using the server to host an intranet?
<cyber> lol
<cyber> such a mission linux b
<cyber> :/
<ArrenLex> kuzmaster: You don't need the example.com part. The server1 part will be the hostname of your machine.
<Lovloss> This website says "Debian apt-get source:deb http://tutuxclan.free.fr/debs . /       can i use the command lien somehwo to get this?				
<Lovloss> ah wait, i remember nevermind
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: Did you get what I said above?
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: Oh. add "-oac mp3lame" somewhere in there
<kuzmaster> arrenlex:thanx!
<francis> nothlit: do u know how to set a shared folder..samba already installed.i've used sytem admin tools shared folder but it wont work
<nothlit> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Bakefy> nothlit, you have any idea wy its not showing 80 GB and only 32.1?
<nevermind> someone called me?
<Lovloss> ArrenLex - im gonna use a front end ^_^
<nothlit> !samba | francis
<ubotu> francis: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jlaw> whyameye, uses amarok those gstreamer stuff?
<nevermind> oh, i see, nevermind xD
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: Good luck. xD
<ArrenLex> jlaw: Like yoda, speaks jlaw?
<whyameye> jlaw: honestly I don't know how amarok decodes mp3s. I use xmms. But I know in general ubuntu doesn't support mp3s out of the box for any of their packages because of its proprietary nature.
<nothlit> Bakefy, you probably didn't partition it properly
<Lovloss> lol the command line is too much for my brani atm
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: but I gave you the command to run! xD
<Bakefy> no, I did.  32.1 is what is left of my primary hard drive
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: mencoder -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=flv:vbitrate=800 -of lavf -lavfopts format=flv -ofps 30 -oac mp3lame <infile> -o <outfile>
<whyameye> jlaw: maybe this will help: http://winanga.wordpress.com/2006/03/18/amarok-mp3-support-in-ubuntu-dapper/
<Lovloss> wait... so inline = Offic.mpeg  and outfile should be Office.flv ?
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: infile is your input file, whatever its name is.
<Lovloss> ArrenLex : mencoder -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=flv:vbitrate=800 -of lavf -lavfopts format=flv -ofps 30 -oac mp3lame Offic -o Offici
<Lovloss> it fails
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: you need extensions. Proper filenames.
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: infile is the file you would "file -> open" in a GUI, and outfile is the file you would "file -> save as" in a GUI.
<ArrenLex> Obviously the infile has to exist.
<Lovloss> "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available."
<thePuck> excuse me, I have a couple questions...everyone advices to do a fresh install of edgy instead of updating, but my burner is dying...if I do a fresh install of dapper and upgrade will that still have all the issues? Also, what is actually different in edgy?
<nothlit> Bakefy, open gparted again and check the partition size and if there is any free space
<jlaw> whyameye, thanx a lot ... it just confused me because it worked seemingly right after install in debian ... i expected it to be the same in kubuntu
<Lovloss> ack "Cannot initialize muxer."
<whyameye> jlaw: i'm surprised it worked in debian becuase of the same proprietary issues. Anyway, how you get it going.
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: *confused* That's extremely odd...
<Lovloss> :/
<Bakefy> nothlit, 75.31 GiB unused.
<whyameye> Lovloss: does mplayer play your video OK?
<Lovloss> oh mplayer never works, i use vlc
<Bakefy> Maybe I should restart or something for the setting to take effect?
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: ...I see...
<Lovloss> c.c
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: Good luck then. xD
<Lovloss> >.<
<ArrenLex> ^-^''
<whyameye> Lovloss: so if you type "mplayer <filename.extension>" what error do you get?
<jlaw> whyameye, it's a oneliner posted on the site you gave me
<nothlit> Bakefy, sorry, unused space... as in not assigned to a partition, it would be the last entry in the partition listing
<RMorris84> what is the program i always see people using called,  the one that they are making screencast videos from?
<Lovloss> mplayer: command not found
<you_explorer> hi friends i new user of ubuntu  how i install realplayer
<nothlit> Bakefy, that probably means you should delete that partition you have right now and make a new one that takes up the whole drive
<RMorris84> you
<whyameye> Lovloss: install mplayer and see if it likes you file: "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<nothlit> Bakefy, then sudo umount -a; sudo mount -a   don't mind the messages
<Lovloss> woah its installing all these lib files
<RMorris84> you_explorer: goto google and search for automatix
<whyameye> Lovloss: let it do what it wants. Linux is chatty, but it shouldn't scare you. OS X and WinXP do stuff like that all the time but they shut up about it....
<nothlit> Lovloss, you probably need to set mplayer to use xv, in command line its -vo xv and in gmplayer (graphical) its right click on the video window, preferences, video tab
<RMorris84> you_explorer: if u just got ubuntu i recommend u stop there and check that out for sure
<whyameye> nothlit: it sounded like Lovloss didn't even have mplayer installed....
<quik_> hey folks
<quik_> what is the command to create groups?
<quik_> and manage groups?
<ryukun> hello everyone
<ArrenLex> quik_: addgroup ;)
<nothlit> whyameye, no earlier he said it usually doesnt work
<nothlit> whyameye, so i told him why
<Bakefy> nothlit, If I right click to see the properties of the folder named hdb1 in the media folder, its volume is "/" is that right?
<RancidLM> can some one suggest a good pda that would be able to sync up with ubuntu?
<menko> Hi, I want to compress the contents of a partition (as bz2) and copy it to a folder. I guess tar -xcjf would be the appropriate base command, is there anything else I need to add?
<whyameye> nothlit: he said the error for mplayer was "command not found. " now he is installing...
<Lovloss> I have mplayer therwe now, but it says it cannot detect video output when i try to open a file with it
<burepe_> can someone check this? www.ekoshi.net
<ArrenLex> menko: not x. x means extract.
<nothlit> whyameye, i said EARLIER
<whyameye> nothlit: well in any case it sounds like your advice might help him now...
<Lovloss> okay! mplayer offic.AVI makes the file open. yay
<menko> ArrenLex: Ah yes,mad a mistake, so any more to add to the proper one?
<whyameye> Lovloss: does it play OK and w/ audio and video?
<Lovloss> this video has no audio
<nothlit> Bakefy, no that isn't correct
<Zelda> hello everyone
<Lovloss> but yes
<ArrenLex> menko: That will work. If you're compressing a whole partition as bz2, grab a cup of coffee because that's going to be a long wait.
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: If it has no audio why are we bothering with this?! XD
<tonyyarusso> Okay, ftp server up and running.  Now I need to know how to change the default directory for a particular user...
<nothlit> Bakefy, cat /etc/fstab... then paste that in the pastebin
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: mencoder -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=flv:vbitrate=800 -of lavf -lavfopts format=flv -ofps 30 -nosound <infile> -o <outfile>
<ArrenLex> That's IT
<nothlit> !pastebin | Bakefy
<ubotu> Bakefy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<menko> ArrenLex: ok, thanks.
<Lovloss> ArrenLex: Still cannot initialize Muxur
<ArrenLex> Lovloss: Oh, I just tried it on my machine. It says everything is broken. xD
<ArrenLex> The smart people will tell you what to do. Ignore me.
<Lovloss> u_u ooooey
<Lovloss> it says broken on mine too
<LordGoth> a question
<nevermind> k all, i'm leaving
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nevermind> byeee
<Lovloss> Uh. now it wont let me apt-get gmencoder
<LordGoth> can someone instruct me on how to pull files from my NTFS partition over to Xubuntu?
<chriskk> Anybody using Shorewall firewall?
<quik_> how do I list all groups
<whyameye> LordGoth: can't Xubuntu see the partition OK?
<chriskk> I'm in the process of setting it up, but kind of confused regarding the  rules
<LordGoth> not sure. how would I check to see if Xubuntu can see it?
<LordGoth> I'm new to Debian.
<Lovloss> it lists all these dependencies that are not installable
<Bakefy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35542/ nothlit
<whyameye> LordGoth: is the partition mounted?
<RMorris84> how do i make screencast videos in dapper?
<LordGoth> I assume so, whyameye.
<whyameye> LordGoth: I don't really get it. You have 1 disk w/ 2 partitions, one is Linux and the other NTFS?
<LordGoth> no, 2 disks, two separate systems.
<nothlit> Bakefy, yeah you skipped a step :) gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Lovloss> ahhhh i hate having to compile files >.<<<
<LordGoth> /dev/hda is NTFS, /devhdb is Xubuntu
<nothlit> Bakefy, then a new line that says /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ext3 defaults 0 2
<whyameye> LordGoth: so if you type "mount" on the command line do you see where /dev/hdb1 is mounted?
<Bakefy> its says athentication failed at the end then the editor pops uo
<nothlit> Bakefy, ok, sudo su -c gedit /etc/fstab
<LordGoth> whyameye: this is what I get from terminal:
<whyameye> LordGoth: sorry I meant do you see where /dev/hda is mounted
<LordGoth> lordgoth@Bertha:~$ mount
<LordGoth> /dev/hdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<LordGoth> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<LordGoth> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<LordGoth> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<LordGoth> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<LordGoth> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<LordGoth> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<LordGoth> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<LordGoth> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<Bakefy> it let me save it anyway
<LordGoth> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<nothlit> !pastebin | LordGoth
<ubotu> LordGoth: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mooreand13213> is it hard to migrate from gnome to kde? i like the looks of kde better, but my comp doesn't like the kubuntu live cd
<Bakefy> i just pasted what you typed on a new line
<nothlit> LordGoth, never paste huge amounts of text into the channel
<LordGoth> sorry
<nothlit> Bakefy, if it actually saved, then run sudo mount -a
<nothlit> Bakefy, and look at the properties of /media/hdb1 again
<whyameye> LordGoth: try "sudo mkdir /mnt/hda"
<nothlit> mooreand13213, it should be relatively simple
<Bakefy> ARIGHT!
<mooreand13213> how do i do it?
<nothlit> mooreand13213, theres equivalent apps and kde actually has more
<Bakefy> nothlit, you did it man!
<whyameye> LordGoth: then try "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda
<burepe_> Is there any free dynamic dns service that I can use with my own domain?
<Bakefy> tomorrow mythtv!
<whyameye> burepe_: www.no-ip.com
<nothlit> mooreand13213, ok if you want just a functioning kde without anything else, install kdebase, if you want kubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop, and if you want all of kde you install kde (you can use synaptic, but a command line package manager from a virtual console would be preferable)
<whyameye> burepe_: sorry. Might not support your own domain.
<nothlit> Bakefy, ok see if you can write anything to the drive
<Bakefy> nothlit, thanks for your help, I will tell others of your knowlege
<LordGoth> whyameye: no errors reported back. I assumed it worked?
<burepe_> yeah
<nothlit> Bakefy, also, run ln -s /media/hdb1 hdb1
<nothlit> Bakefy, it makes a link in your home folder, it might be usefule
<whyameye> LordGoth: so you typed both lines? Can you see your files? "ls /mnt/hda"
<burepe_> Ok, Anybody know a real cheap dynamic dns sevice?
<LordGoth> gah, permission denied -.-
<whyameye> LordGoth: try "sudo ls /mnt/hda"
<LordGoth> ok, that worked :D
<FirstStrike> burepe_: there are free ones
<whyameye> LordGoth: so are you set then?
<burepe_> can you use your own domain?
<LordGoth> almost. can I now use Thunar to drag files from NTFS, or is there another way I have to do this?
<Bakefy> I believe it is write protected
<nothlit> Lovloss ffmpeg -i test.mpg -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500 -r 15 -s 320x240 test.flv <-- grabbed it from google results
<nothlit> VLC can transcode things
<burepe_> FirstStrike: can you use your own domain? Do you know the name of one?
<whyameye> LordGoth: I don't know thunar. You could use nautilus to drag and drop. From the command line: "gksudo nautilus"
<FirstStrike> burepe_: They all have their own rules. Google it.
<Bakefy> nothlit, how do i take off the write protection?
<LordGoth> ack, nautilus isn't installed.
<nothlit> LordGoth, copy to another drive or write something to the ntfs drive
<nothlit> Bakefy, ok, what is your username in linux
<burepe_> FirstStrike: I did and it is not straight forward thats why I am asking.
<Bakefy> westjd
<lumar> question: when using synaptic i go to install nvidia-settings, it then puts nvidia-glx (which ive already installed) under 'to be removed' . but all guuides talk about installing both
<whyameye> LordGoth: you are on kubuntu, huh?
<lumar> how can i get the settings to install without it wanting to remove glx
<nothlit> Bakefy, sudo chown -R westjd:westjd /media/hdb1
<Bakefy> is the second one my password
<nothlit> no
<FirstStrike> burepe_: This isn't a support channel for dynamic dns services.
<nothlit> its your group
<whyameye> LordGoth: I would *not* recommend writing the ntfs drive from linux. Only read.
<damageDOne> Hi, can anyone help me shift files from one computer on my network to another?
<burepe_> ah ha
<LordGoth> whyameye: I'm on Xubuntu 6.06
<infinity1> if i put a video DVD in the drive, should fdisk -l /dev/cdrom show anything?
<whyameye> LordGoth: right. Sorry. Forgot. is the xubuntu file manager called thunar or something?
<nothlit> whyameye, ntfs-3g or captive are pretty safe
<nothlit> whyameye, it is
<infinity1> i'm trying to play back a dvd without luck.
<LordGoth> whyameye: yes.
<whyameye> nothlit: that is not how he mounted, thoguh.
<Bakefy> i can wrtite in there now!
<whyameye> LordGoth: then "sudo thunar" should be fine
<lumar> pls help
<nothlit> whyameye, yeah but you said ntfs drive from linux, might give him the impression ntfs writing is not possible/practical in linux
<nothlit> LordGoth, no gksudo thunar
<nothlit> LordGoth, never use sudo for graphical programs
<whyameye> ok nothlit. You know best. Continue to overwhelm everybody with your knowledge. :-) I'm going to bed....
<damageDOne> Hi...... I've got two ubuntu machines on my network and I want to try and move my home folder from one to the other. Can anyone help?
<nothlit> whyameye, rofl no i don't
<lumar> yo nothlit, might i request your assistance
<Lovloss> One last try... i wish to turn Offic.avi to Offic.flv     It does not have sound. Does anyone know a working command that will allow this
<nothlit> damageDOne, you need to install ssh  NFS or rsync, and use that to transfer files
<Lovloss> because installing frontends is just as tough as anything
<nothlit> damageDOne, I only know how to use ssh or samba from the top of my head, but rsync is probably the best solution
<damageDOne> nothlit: I have installed NFS on both machines and have made the home folder on one machine shared. However, I don't seem to be able to view the shared folder from the other machine. :)
<nothlit> Bakefy, thats great :)
<Bakefy> nothlit, you're the best help!
<blaa> nolimitsoya
<Bakefy> thanks so much
<nothlit> damageDOne, I don't use NFS... but its probably a user authentication or config file error
<nothlit> damageDOne, are you sure you made the folder visible?
<damageDOne> nothlit: I don't know how to make it visible? I added it using the instructions in the help... but apart from that I don't know what else to do.
<LordGoth> why, even when I gksudo into NTFS, it gives a long message about not connecting to D-BUS.
<nothlit> !NFS
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<LordGoth> I'm not going to risk it.
<nothlit> damageDOne, you used those?
<damageDOne> nothlit: Sorry what's "those"
<nothlit> !NFS | damageDOne
<ubotu> damageDOne: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<LordGoth> I wonder though...
<damageDOne> nothlit: I'm not following you? I guess this is IRC speak.
<LordGoth> is it possible to download stuff locally as localhost?
<nothlit> LordGoth, oh dbus stuff, ignore those... that happens everywhere... anyways you mounted your NTFS drive read only
<LordGoth> from one hd to another?
<Lovloss> does linux come with GTK+ 2.4 ?
<lumar>  question: when using synaptic i go to install nvidia-settings, it then puts nvidia-glx (which ive already installed) under 'to be removed' . but id like both to be installed, they are supposed to cooperate.h
<LordGoth> is there a way to mount NTFS as read-write?
<Corporal_Dirge> Ok, I'm trying to burn an audio CD from MP3s, but both my burning apps don'r recognize mp3.
<nothlit> LordGoth, you need to install ntfs-3g
<nothlit> LordGoth, ubuntuguide.org
<LordGoth> nothlit: thank you.
<nothlit> damageDOne, did you follow this guide?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<bimberi> !mp3 | Corporal_Dirge
<ubotu> Corporal_Dirge: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Corporal_Dirge> Holy crud, why didn't I think about reading a days worth of documents only to find out they don't help one bit..... Wait.. I DID
<Ilovemypuppy> how can I tell what mode my network card is using? I need to know if its in 10 or 100 , hd or fd
<Corporal_Dirge> I've already installed all the codecs, etc. Does nothing.
<Corporal_Dirge> I can play, edit, etc mp3. But the burners don't recognize it.
<you_explorer> wat can i do whn i try to install realplayer through terminal by using sudo apt-get install realplay  but mesege shows  E: Couldn't find package realplay pls help me
<Corporal_Dirge> you_explorer, check /etc/apt/sources.list
<lumar> could sombody please help me?
<lumar> somebody
<lumar> hmm
<meshyf> Anyone know of an easy to install Winrar for Ubuntu?
<Corporal_Dirge> lumar, I can try, but I've got issues too.
<lumar> sweet, ill shoot you a question dirge, thx
<nothlit> lumar, you know, you need to state your problem first
<nothlit> !ask | lumar
<ubotu> lumar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lumar> i did twice dude
<Corporal_Dirge> mesha, Archive manager should recognize rar files.
<lumar> haha i did i did
<fontis> wow i gotta say i love 6.10
<lumar>  question: when using synaptic i go to install nvidia-settings, it then puts nvidia-glx (which ive already installed) under 'to be removed' . but all guuides talk about installing both
<fontis> i just installed it and its great
<lumar> and id like to install the nvidia-settings. but keep the glx
<meshyf> archive manager? That come with Ubuntu by chance or do i chgeck the package manager for that?
<lumar> it being my video driver
<fontis> im gonna quit using windows all together
<fontis> down with capitalism! ;)
<nothlit> lumar, aptitude -s install nvidia-settings tell me the conflict message
<fontis> btw, is ther eany way to get the userlist fixed to the right of the window in x-chat gnome just like regular xchat?
<lumar> k
<Ilovemypuppy> how can I tell what mode my network card is using? I need to know if its in 10 or 100 , hd or fd
<lumar> nothlit, should i pvt paste you the text or do it in here
<nothlit> if its less than three lines than its fine here
<lumar> ok wait, it basically said i need the legacy drivers
<lumar> the older ones
<quintok> hda, hdb, hdc etc... is that set by hdd order per boot?
<lumar> but they arn't available in my synaptic pm, i downloaded them via aptitude just then using the line you gave me
<lumar> so thanks, ill see where i go from here..
<nothlit> lumar, if you're installing nvidia 1.0-9629 from an alternate place, you probably already have nvidia-settings installed
<nothlit> lumar, try nvidia-settings
<lumar> ok
<screechingcat> how do i upgrade to the latest alpha of thunderbird ?
<meshyf> When trying to open my .rar file it says "Archive type not supported." what should I do?
<lumar> cnothlit: ripes, yeah its here. thanks man, apologies for my noobness
<tonyyarusso> screechingcat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<roy_> hi all
<meshyf> hey
<nothlit> mesha, enable multiverse universe repositories and install the rar package through synaptic or command line package manager
<roy_> i having some trouble installing a wireless driver from source
<nothlit> !repos | meshyf
<ubotu> meshyf: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nothlit> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<Z3dzDead> Hi, i've asked here before, but I am unable to run any ./configure files or scripts beginning with #!/bin/sh or #!/bin/bash. if i do `sh configure` at some point it says that C compiled programs won't work. please help :(
<roy_> when i try to use make install, it says it is disabled... how do i enable it?
<Z3dzDead> other wise, I'll have to reinstall - yet again
<nothlit> roy_, sudo make install
<roy_> nothlit: i used sudo
<screechingcat> tonyyarusso: thanks mate. i'll use that to create a bash script to upgrade tb
<nothlit> roy_, did you run ./configure and make first?
<roy_> nothlit: there was no ./configure, but i did make
<nothlit> roy_, also, make sure the build-essential package is installed
<lesshaste> are there any linux im clients that support voice calls and/or the paint facility?
<nothlit> ekiga skype
<meshyf> How the heck do I install winrar? I need to open meh files D:
<roy_> nothlit: I checked and have the newest version...
<lesshaste> nothlit:  if I want to talk to someone on windows do they need to have ekiga too?
<lesshaste> <lesshaste> zcat: or is it compatible with something standard on windows?
<nothlit> roy_, what are you trying to compile?
<nothlit> lesshaste, i wouldn't know, never used it
<roy_> ipw3945 module
<lesshaste> :(
<yed> help: i'm trying to install dapper AMD64, and it's hanging on "creating live CD user". any ideas why?
<nothlit> lesshaste, search for ubuntu penguin liberation front and download the skype deb
<lesshaste> ok...seems no one supports the paint facility of modern im clients on windows
<Z3dzDead> umm...guys. nothlit: my problem's similar- but installing build-essential wont help
<bimberi> !rar | meshyf
<ubotu> meshyf: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<meshyf> Thanks
<meshyf> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nothlit> lesshaste, its called whiteboard
<Z3dzDead> i've checked the forums too. They say the similar thing- to change the script's first line from #/bin/sh to #/bin/bash or to check /bin/sh .setup.. nothing worked so far. so do I assume I've irreparably botched the box?
<lesshaste> nothlit: ok.. is that an app name?
<nothlit> lesshaste, no your 'paint facility' its actually called a whiteboard
<lesshaste> oh ok
<lesshaste> does anything in linux support it?
<tonyyarusso> !rar | meshyf
<ubotu> meshyf: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nothlit> Z3dzDead, do you have an error message what are you trying to install
<nothlit> meshyf, enable the universe multiverse repos and install the package rar through synaptic
<Z3dzDead> nothlit: i was trying to install fluxbox on 6.06. didnt seem to work. so i tried a simple bash script- same problem. error is at the line when the ./configure script checks the C compiler
<Z3dzDead> it says can't compile C programs- something similar.
<meshyf> Nothlit: Thanks, did that step just trying to extraxt now
<quintok> anyone any good at grub? I'm having troubles with a hdd I'm trying to add into my pc.
<nothlit> oh i got .configure and make for fluxbox to work... it failed much later on in the compile on some error i couldn't google anymore
<roy_> nothlit: here is the output from sudo make install http://pastebin.co.uk/7102
<Z3dzDead> nothlit: but i figure its not just fluxbox, anywhos, I'll just go ahead and reinstall  - actually upgrade to 6.10  if nothing else works
<nothlit> Z3dzDead, did you try googling the error you got? and putting fluxbox in as a keyword maybe?
<ryukun> quintok, what is the problem?
<Z3dzDead> nothlit: not with fluxbox- just searched the ubuntuforums with 'bad interpreter'
<nothlit> Z3dzDead, googling may help
<Z3dzDead> k, will try
<quintok> I get an error code 17 when I plug the drive in and reboot, which when I looked it up says it can't mount the partition.  Currently I have two hdds working on my pc but they're primary and secondary master and this one is going to be primary slave
<nothlit> roy_, less INSTALL ?
<meshyf> ok having a hard time getting this .rar to extract
<nothlit> roy_, it says to use the load/unload scripts right there
<roy_> nothlit: what does it mean to load/unload scripts?
<nothlit> meshyf, rar -e packagename.rar
<meshyf> Nothlit: Thanks :D
<nothlit> roy_, try less README and less INSTALL
<nothlit> roy_, they may have a .txt at the end
<jlaw> OMFG! this is off topic but has to be told. i just went to the cigaret automat and on the way there were two women talking about Borat. One said something like: "Borat this nazi ... blabla ... establishment of right-wing extremism through the media ... balbla ..." WTF? How stupid can one be? Passing them I said: "I always said it: that anti-Semitic jews and nazi-communists are the root of all evil!" The most sad about that were their faces who to
<jlaw> atement -.-
<nothlit> !offtopic | jlaw
<ubotu> jlaw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tonyyarusso> jlaw: We have a whole channel for it :)
<quintok> sorry, ryukun I replied but didn't put your name in
<meshyf> Nothlit: Says command not found. D:
<nothlit> meshyf, you haven't installed the rar package then
<nothlit> meshyf, go install  it! use synaptic or sudo aptitude install rar
<meshyf> Nothlit: I installed the unrar-free app from the repository.
<nothlit> meshyf, lol then do it their way
<jlaw> tonyyarusso, so i know there is this channel the next time, but i had to tell this^^
<sc4ttrbrain> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> meshyf, man unrar or man unrar-free
<sc4ttrbrain> !suspend2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rz1> meshyf: unrar x <rar file>
<meshyf> I did unrar-free D:
<meshyf> oh wow a manuel lolz
<damageDOne> nothlit: sorry. got cut off. Yes I've looked at that howto. But it means nothing to me. I don't understand any of it. I am a noob who is smart enough to now how to cut and paste and can follow clear instructions. However, I don't want to follow instructions without knowing what they do.
<meshyf> Thanks that makes this way easier
<nothlit> damageDOne, well I don't have the time to look through it and tell you what to do step by step, maybe ask someone who uses nfs?
<dreamer> hwz, ubuntu keeps losing the swap, lot of times I check top and there is no swap, I have to reactivate it, how can ubuntu keep it activated ?
<damageDOne> nothlit: Okay I understand. I'll probably just run into the same problems with other people I might just get an external harddrive and do the transfer that way.
<nothlit> damageDOne, why don't you install openssh-server and i'll tell you what to do
<abuyazan>  libfontconfig1  package marked as broken package, because i tried to install 2.4 and it failed , how can i repair this
<abuyazan> i cannot install or apply any changes , please help
<nothlit> install it on the computer that you want to copy from
<nothlit> abuyazan, sudo apt-get -f libfontconfig1
<nothlit> err
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. anyone in here running an Ubuntu Server? I'm having issues setting up a printer via web access (http://192.168.0.2:631) from another machine besides localhost .. I edited <Location /> to include Allow 192.168.0.* .. so I could set it up from my desktop machine ..
<nothlit> sudo aptget -f install libfontconfig1
<nothlit> apt-get*
<damageDOne> nothlit: openssh-server already installed.
<abuyazan> nothlit, did you mean -f install
<nothlit> abuyazan, yes i did :)
<nothlit> damageDOne, ok sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<dreamer> !qmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxtoti> im new to ubuntu..just now installed 6.06..by default gcc isnt installed rite?..but does the cd have it?
<tuxtoti> or should i install it using apt-get from some repo?
<dreamer> !Qt 4
<jadacyrus-laptop> is there a way i can edit my remote-desktop settings via SSH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Qt 4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meshyf> Damn sorry guys i'm having a stupid time with this thing. I checked the manual and I'm messing up somewhere, starts to extract but fails for somereason. Is there a special folder I have to extract it to?
<nothlit> damageDOne, then on the other computer do sudo scp -r user@192.168.0.xxx:/home/dir /home/newdir
<tonyyarusso> tuxtoti: Yes, the cd has it.  Install the build-essential package.
<abuyazan> nothlit,  gprayer: Depends: libitl0 but it is not going to be installed
<kuzmaster> hey all!
<nothlit> abuyazan, why not
<abuyazan>  Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.8) but 1.14.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<abuyazan>            Depends: libxml2 (>= 2.6.27) but 2.6.26.dfsg-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<damageDOne> nothlit: $ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<damageDOne>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<nothlit> jadacyrus-laptop, it takes command line gconf editing, look for ssh vino-server and gconf on google
<jadacyrus-laptop> ah
<nothlit> damageDOne, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<nothlit> jadacyrus-laptop, i would recommend installing x11vnc on that computer
<nothlit> jadacyrus-laptop, and doing a reverse connection to a listening vnc server
<nothlit> jadacyrus-laptop, you could tunnel it over vnc, if you wanted
<nothlit> jadacyrus-laptop, or not even a listening server, just run it normally and connect to it
<fek> moin
<nothlit> tunnel it over ssh*
<jadacyrus-laptop> nice
<yed> help: i'm trying to install dapper AMD64, and it's hanging on "creating live CD user". any ideas why?
<nothlit> jadacyrus-laptop, installing and using x11vnc is much simpler... theres of course x0vncserver and x0vnc4server from xvncserver and xvnc4server  but they take a lot more cpu
<nothlit> like 30%
<damageDOne> nothlit: I assume I'm supposed to replace user@192.168.0.xxx with something else?
<nothlit> damageDOne, and dir and newdir :)
<real_ate> hey all :P
<real_ate> hows it goin?
<damageDOne> nothlit: I hate being stupid... What goes in in place of the user@... bit?
<nothlit> !offtopic | real_ate
<ubotu> real_ate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nothlit> damageDOne, your username... as in /home/user
<jadacyrus-laptop> nothlit, okay ive installed x11vnc
<real_ate> well i am lookin for some support but i didn't think i should just start askin away
<nothlit> damageDOne, without the /home/ of course
<jadacyrus-laptop> and ran it
<jadacyrus-laptop> but how do i connect to it instead of the vino server
<nothlit> now run vncviewer on the other side
<nothlit> and connect to it
<tonyyarusso> real_ate: That's how it's done here, strange as it seems ;)
<real_ate> but here goes... anyone ever try to install the cisco Aironet Utility?
<nothlit> as soon as you run it its running lol
<damageDOne> nothlit: the user name of the origin machine or the destination?
<real_ate> tonyyarusso: thanks, gotta get used to it i suppose
<nothlit> damageDOne, oldmachine
<nothlit> damageDOne, gl
<dreamer> does anybody know how I can make the last.fm function of AmaroK work? I put all my login-data, but last.fm doesn't say it works
<ubuntu> ok im trying to install 6.06 onto a sata drive how can i make the installer load it up
<nothlit> dreamer, doesn't say it works or says it doesn't work?
<kuzmaster> hey, im not quite sure where to ask this, so, im going to ask this both here and in #mysql........
<damageDOne> nothlit: okay I got the message: ssh: ubuntu: Name or service not known
<kuzmaster>  anyway, i did the command "mysqladmin -h frankie -u root password <PASSWORD>", it it came out with this result "mysqladmin: connect to server at 'frankie' failed" then,
<kuzmaster>  on a new line it says this "error: 'Lost connection to MySQL server during query'
<kuzmaster> help?
<nothlit> damageDOne, /msg me what command you used
<dreamer> nothlit: last.fm says I haven't listened to music and I have to install the software
<NineTeen67Comet> I am attempting to add a printer to my server (headless) and using the cups web interface (IP:631) but I'm not seeing all the drivers that are normally listed .. is there another foomatic I need to install?
<nothlit> dreamer, oh I don't use amarok, I just wanted you to clarify so people could help you... anyways have you tried listen? its gtk so you don't have to load kde libs just for one app (it has last.fm support, but i don't use it)
<NineTeen67Comet> gutenprint? somthing?
<dreamer> nothlit: Amarok is pretty good, except for the media-library :/
<_JECKEL_> hello everybody
<dreamer> nothlit: what do you use for music playing ?
<roy_> what's the command to unload a module?
<damageDOne> nothlit: did you get that?
<nothlit> dreamer, i'm not mixing libs for one app, and yes there might be more than one, but by the time i find a new one ive found a replacement for the old one
<nothlit> damageDOne, no, i'm sorry
<frying_fish> roy_: sudo rmmod NAMEOFMODULE
<dreamer> nothlit: er .. what do you mean ?
<nothlit> dreamer, i use listen, but my main criteria is lyrics and how accessible they are
<real_ate> anyone catch my question about using cisco Aironet Utility? anyone ever have any experience
<dreamer> ok
<real_ate> ?
<nothlit> dreamer, listen is still the most feature filled in terms of what people think of mostly
<nothlit> dreamer, in the gtk world
<dreamer> haha, ok :)
<dreamer> I'm in KDE atm, but I can try it
<jessy> hi all, in what package is the "deb" utility ?
<nothlit> dreamer, oh you're running kubuntu? lol then don't use gtk apps... that means you have to load the libs in your ram
<damageDOne> nothlit: I tried using /msg but it doesn't appear to be working for me.
<nothlit> jessy, a graphic and command line installer for debs is already installed
<dreamer> I liko Amarok so far, but it's very case-sensitive, so if some tracks have different case for an artist, there are 2 different artists in the list :/
<dreamer> andd I have that alot apperantly
<nothlit> jessy, for command line try sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<dreamer> I have all my music in a cetrain order on my disk, so I like the 'media-library' as it is in xmms, bucalue it just browses the list
<jessy> nothlit, thanks but I'd like that precise tool called deb , I know some other do simlar things, but the syntax may differ
<real_ate> anyone who ever tried to use the cisco Aironet Client Utility ever get to set a WEP key, mine won't let me
<nothlit> damageDOne, you could just paste it into the channel if you don't mind people knowing your usernames
<_JECKEL_> so..how easy is ssh to setup?
<nothlit> jessy, the correct command line tool for installing .debs is dpkg or gdebi
<nothlit> for gui
<jessy> ok nothlit but some documentation tells me to use deb
<nothlit> _JECKEL_, just sudo aptitude install openssh-server && sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<jessy> I just would like to know in which package is that tool :)
<nothlit> jessy, well use dpkg -i or double click on them and use the graphical tool
<nothlit> .deb is the package format
<nothlit> dpkg is the tool
<Twinxor_> I wish "normal" apps like Firefox had a killring
<jessy> nothlit, there is a tool called "deb" too
<_JECKEL_> oh..cool
<jessy> just I don't know where it is
<nothlit> !info deb | jessy
<ubotu> Package deb does not exist in any distro I know
<_JECKEL_> lol..says it failed
<damageDOne> nothlit: I've pasted it in the other channel.
<kuzmaster> anyway, i did the command "mysqladmin -h frankie -u root password <PASSWORD>", it it came out with this result "mysqladmin: connect to server at 'frankie' failed" then
<jessy> ah, sorry, I realise my mistake now, feel very stupid :)
<kuzmaster> on a new line it says this "error: 'Lost connection to MySQL server during query'
<bimberi> gdebi ?
<kuzmaster> can some PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!! help me?
<nothlit> damageDOne, which one?
<jessy> it wasn't a command but a repository line, so starting with "deb" :)
<kuzmaster> i really REALLY need this fixe
<kuzmaster> fixed
<nothlit> jessy, lol ...
<bimberi> ah :)
<damageDOne> nothlit: the one where you said "reply to this" "here"
<Twinxor> what's wrong, kuzmaster???????????
<jessy> well anyway thanks :) first step in a new distro are always a bit difficult
<kuzmaster>  it it came out with this result "mysqladmin: connect to server at 'frankie' failed"
<_JECKEL_> hmmmm
<kuzmaster> anyway, i did the command "mysqladmin -h frankie -u root password <PASSWORD>", it it came out with this result "mysqladmin: connect to server at 'frankie' failed" then
<kuzmaster> anyway, i did the command "mysqladmin -h frankie -u root password <PASSWORD>", it it came out with this result "mysqladmin: connect to server at 'frankie' failed" then
<Twinxor> oh, I have no idea about that :/
<_JECKEL_> Starting openBSD secure shell server... fail
<kuzmaster> lol
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<Doow> kuzmaster: stop spamming
<Twinxor> maybe in another freenode chan - not really an ubuntu issue
<kuzmaster> doow: sorry, i diddnt mean to, honestly
<nothlit> damageDOne, i think your nickname isn't registered, just paste it in the channel or /join #damageDOne and tell me there
<Doow> kuzmaster: sure..
<_JECKEL_> I take it my ssh port isn't open?
<nothlit> _JECKEL_, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<real_ate> wireless!! not working!!! please help!!
<Doow> real_ate: lol
<kuzmaster> !details
<_JECKEL_> Restarting OpenBSD Secure shell server ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about details - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_JECKEL_> is that it?
<kuzmaster> !detail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> kuzmaster: what is "frankie". It appears to be assuming that's a host on your network?
<real_ate> i have a cisco card that i can't get working. i have only just managed to install the client that they give for linux (after a whole load of greif!)
<real_ate> but i still cant seem to get it to work
<_JECKEL_> oh awesome!
<nothlit> _JECKEL_, yup, now connect to it with ssh username@192.168.0.XXX
<bimberi> kuzmaster: ... which it can't find - hence the error
<real_ate> my profesional opinion is that its "just not working"
<_JECKEL_> i'm connecting to it with a windows comp
<nothlit> use putty
<real_ate> or somehting like that
<_JECKEL_> I am
<nothlit> have fun
<sc4ttrbrain> kuzmaster: try replace it withlocalhost
<nothlit> if you want to bump up the security you should take a look at the ssh how to and advanced ssh in the ubuntu wiki
<nothlit> otherwise if the ssh server is exposed to the internet it won't take long to bring in with a dictionary attack
<nothlit> break in*
<kuzmaster> sc4ttrbrain: allready tried that
<kuzmaster> diddnt work :(
<bimberi> kuzmaster: or try without "-h frankie" altogether
<_JECKEL_> ok thanks nothlit
<nothlit> or brute force
<_JECKEL_> I just wanted something to do with my work time now >_>
<_JECKEL_> and to see if I could do it
<nothlit> _JECKEL_, have fun
<kuzmaster> bimberi: diddnt work :(
<nothlit> you can learn tunneling and keys next! :)
<nothlit> then the scp command if you want to do it cli style :)
<_JECKEL_> now I can use any terminal command I would use on the ubuntu machine it's self right? cept that ya know...visual applications wont work
<_JECKEL_> right?
<jessy> is there an howto somewhere to install nvidia drivers when you have a custom kernel ?
<nothlit> _JECKEL_, visual applications can work over vnc, or if you enable X server fowarding in putty and install xming... xming.sourceforge.net
<_JECKEL_> that will work for windows?
<jadacyrus-laptop> is there a way to reload the gconf settings?
<_JECKEL_> oh..and how do I shut down the server?
<_JECKEL_> well that's funny
<_JECKEL_> I stopped the server in the SSH client..still going though lol
<real_ate> anyone here know anyting about cisco wireless cards or am i just wasting my time?
<nothlit> _JECKEL_, yeah, you can install an x server in windows... if you want to maintain themes look into .gtkrc-2.0 file creation
<nothlit> its supposed to thats what a server/daemon does
<morphix> just a question.. has there been any PROPER fix out yet for the JMicron controller issues ?
<nothlit> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<googie> sis 900 network card troubles MAC address: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF any ideas what to do with this?
<floating_> real_ate: probably someone :p ask same question in 2h or tomorrow or such, and you might get better assistancve than forums
<_JECKEL_> hmmmm
<nothlit> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<floating_> my wlan problem got solved here, after I tried few methods on forums :p
<nothlit> !community
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about community - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<_JECKEL_> so what should I look for to make my connection more secure?
<nothlit> !wiki | _JECKEL_
<ubotu> _JECKEL_: wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<nothlit> look for stuff there
<_JECKEL_> cool
<nothlit> specifically the SSHHowTo and AdvancedSSH
<nothlit> the best thing you can do is use key based authentication
<morphix> looks like ubuntu is still retarded and hasnt added a kernel to fix the jmicron issues
<nothlit> theres a key creation utility for putty, but it isnt putty.exe.. .also make sure you use the export function
<nothlit> and turn of password based authentication
<nothlit> after that change ports
<nothlit> the rest you will have to read
<googie> any ideas how to permanently change MAC address?
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone manage to compile uslash theme containing transparent png ? i compile mine,but png2usplash make the transparent part become black..
<nothlit> =/ damageDOne didn't register his nick so when he pasted his ifconfig he got kicked by the server
<glaz> where do we register nicknames btw
<nothlit> googie, mac addresses aren't supposed to be changed
<nothlit> theyre based on hardware and are supposed to be unique identifiers
<nothlit> its part of the hardware
<Seveas> !register | glaz
<ubotu> glaz: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nothlit> thers MAC add masking but..
<nothlit> glaz, /quote NickServ HELP
<glaz> thanks
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone manage to compile uslash theme containing transparent png ? i compile mine,but png2usplash make the transparent part become black...?
<nothlit> sc4ttrbrain, wait a while in between reasking
<noober> um quick question, how do i change to Host-Only?
<dollsong> Hello Ubuntu
<sc4ttrbrain> i did :p
<Seveas> sc4ttrbrain, usplash doesn't support transparency
<noober> im trying to get my internet working on my newly installed ubuntu
<noober> and i need to Shut down the vmware OS and change the networking option from NAT to Bridged
<noober> but how?
<nothlit> hit the the big red button
<dreamer> nothlit: Listen also has this case-sensitive medialibrary, that sucks :/ I don't want to rename every trock that has different casing :/
<sc4ttrbrain> Seveas: really? but, i see some ppl on kde-look or gnome-look compile their theme.. and it use transparent png
<dreamer> atm I can't even because it's all on ntfs-disk
<nothlit> and then change the properties of the machine
<Seveas> sc4ttrbrain, as the person who implemented large parts of usplash I can tell you that transparency isn't supported :)
<sc0tt> Seveas :D
* sc0tt stretches
<sc0tt> morning folks
<Seveas> hi sc0tt
<noober> anyone know how to Shut down the vmware OS and change the networking option from NAT to Bridged??
<sc4ttrbrain> Seveas: u might get me wrong, i dont want transparency like beryl, but what i want is like using icon which has transparent background
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: check its setting
<sexcopter8000> can Evolution be used as an RSS feed reader?
<nothlit> dreamer, oh, maybe theres a gconf setting for it or  something
<nothlit> dreamer, try googling it
<Seveas> sc4ttrbrain, usplash doesn't support that, it'll render the transparent pixels as (probably) black
<Seveas> sexcopter8000, no. Better use liferea
<_JECKEL_> ok so I don't get it...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sexcopter8000> Seveas: thanks for the suggestion
<_JECKEL_> I'm doing what they said in the wiki..but I can still easily connect..it's still asking for username and password
<sc4ttrbrain> Seveas: yeah u maybe right actually,because i contact those ppl, but never get respond
<_JECKEL_> nothing about a passkey...
<dollsong> #ubuntu?
<damageDOne> nothlit: did you see the output in the other channel
<nothlit> sexcopter8000, if you really want to you can use thunderbird, but definitely liferea is the best program... theres also the sage extension for firefox which is popular
<sc4ttrbrain> Seveas: thanks for info though its making me mad for days, just hope somedays it support transparency
<sc0tt> morning Seveas :] 
<Seveas> sc4ttrbrain, if I have time it'll be supported for feisty ;)
<noober> sc4ttbrain: i really dont know how to do buttloads of basic stuff, how do i check the setting?
<sc4ttrbrain> Seveas: looking forward ;)
<noober> if i can get there, i think im home free!
<dollsong> Lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalal
<dollsong> Why won't anyone help me
<Seveas> dollsong, you didn't ask anything
<sexcopter8000> thanks nothlit
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: do you have vmware workstation edition or what? give us detail
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: and i forgot what ur problem was :p
<nothlit> ROFL damageDOne just got d/ced again for pasting his ifconfig
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<real_ate> anyone got any help in them for the cisco system aironet client utility?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124-168-86-117.dyn.iinet.net.au!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sc4ttrbrain> !pastebin > damageD0ne
<nothlit> theres also things like Blam! and something else
<noober> lol sc4ttbrain i need to Shut down the vmware OS and change the networking option from NAT to Bridged
<noober> in other words i need to switch to Host-ONLY
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: 1. vmware is not os, 2. you can change the setting as easy as clicking if u have the workstation edition
<noober> hmmmm
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: what edition is your vmware?
<nothlit> sc4ttrbrain, no he didn't register his nick,
<noober> i have no clue! i am totally new to linux i dont even know what half this stuff means
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: and why would u play with vmware? play linux first ;)
<nothlit> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<noober> well
<noober> i just got ubuntu, and if i type in a websites IP, it will load, otherwise nada.
<noober> and i found this forum where some dude had the same problem
<noober> and the guy told him to change to host only and apparently it worked right away
<Corbeaux> noober is your dns not the same as your gateway?
<noober> how can i check?
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: what os are u tryin to install on vmware? ubuntu? and whats the host os?
<Corbeaux> ifconfig witll show you the gateway i guess
<Corbeaux> gtg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@124-168-86-117.dyn.iinet.net.au!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<noober> im just running ubuntu, only one partition
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: and ur problem would be..? installing other os on vmware?
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: use my name to make clear ur talkin to me ;)
<noober> sc4ttbrain; no im just trying to get ubuntu to load these web pages, and to do that i need to switch SOMETHING to host only... allegedly, so ive read elsewhere :)
<xored> how to register a DLL ( borlands debugger ) under wine ?
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: give me those url u read
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: and to talk ,just type some of the name then complete it with tab
<noober> sc4ttbrain; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1850957&posted=1#post1850957
<dollsong> sc4ttrbrain: what does your nick mean?
<sc4ttrbrain> dollsong: whats about it?
<dollsong> What does it mean?
<dollsong> It's offensive..
<sc4ttrbrain> dollsong: no, its just one of radiohead song that i like very much
<sc4ttrbrain> :(
<noober> radiohead rocks
<sc4ttrbrain> yeah
<dollsong> radiohead is so awesome, what is your favourite song
* mnepton tries to find the nick sc4ttrbrain offensive, and fails
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: so, i want to make sure, that u`re running ubuntu IN the vmware ?
<noober> noe
<noober> *nope
<paragon36> Hello All ..... Where does one set the MTU size permanently?
<noober> sc4ttrbrain i dont have vmware
<dollsong> mnepton: it's slang
<sc4ttrbrain> but the forum is about running ubuntu under vmware ;)
<Naamaah> hi! anyone knows how to turn on sound in flash movies e.g. youtube.com?
<nothlit> Naamaah, you need to use a newer version of flash or your browser with aoss
<noober> sc4ttrbrain is it possible im running on vmware without specifically installing it, just from installing ubuntu?
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: d*mn u really confused me, minutes ago u said u want to turn off ur vmware
<nothlit> absolutely not
<zainka> Hi... I have installed a program, Eagle, and this need top create a user catalogue. I want to store this in my home folder. Problem is that it don't get write access to this folder. how come?. how can i give this program full access
<zainka> ?
<noober> sc4ttrbrain oops im super sorry
<Naamaah> what's aoss
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: u need to read something about ubuntu :) or operating system in general
<nothlit> zainka, it sounds like it doesn't want to write to the home folder
<nothlit> zainka, if you're running the program it automatically has access to your home folder
<noober> sc4ttrbrain indeed, that is true
<paragon36> I can set the mtu size via # ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492 but where does one set the MTU size permanently?
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: and i just LOVE google
<noober> sc4ttrbrain but right now, i just want to browse the web without having to type in the ip address
<Naamaah> please tell me what's aoss in browser?
<noober> sc4ttrbrain oh, ive been googling for like 6 hours lol :P
<nothlit> Naamaah, alsa oss, it runs oss through alsa... sudo aptitude install aoss and then aoss firefox
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: sorry mate ,ur too confusing
<noober> sc4ttrbrain alright alright, heres the deal
<noober> my internet, it wont load webpages.
<paragon36> noober : You cant resolve DNS ???
<noober> and so ive determined that the way to solve this, is to switch over to host-only
<mista> im trying to format my spare sata drive wht do i need to do?
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: check in with ifconfig to see info about gateway and dns
<noober> sc4ttrbrain what info am i looking for, and when i get it how should i apply it?
<paragon36> noober : can you view webpages by IP ?
<noober> paragon36 yep!
<Surghi> Does anybody know how this is called?      \u00A1
<Surghi> \u00A1 thants for an inverted   exclamation mark
<Surghi> but what is  \u00A1  ?
<Surghi> which encoding is this?
<Surghi> I need to find more letters of exact the same type
<paragon36> noober : what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf     ???
<mista> why will my spare sata drive not format? i installed 6.06 onto my frist one all good now im trying to format the second one!
<paragon36> noober ??
<dollsong> What's Ubuntu?
<noober> paragon36 permission denied
<paragon36> do you have root perm ??
<rausb0> noober: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<paragon36> yep
<Itclanster> hello
<Itclanster> i have ubuntu installed in my sytem.. i want to build a minimal linux system from source code..for that i need a extra filesystem..can i create a new filesystem out of the existing filesystem
<paragon36> no ...
<Itclanster> paragon36: so how should i proceed
<noober> rausb0 i typed that in
<real_ate> anyone here can help with using the cisco aironet client
<Doow> Surghi: it's unicode http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/00a1/index.htm
<noober> rausb0 it brought up nameserver
<Surghi> thank you Doow
<paragon36> itclan.... : you need to make for space available .... can be on the same disk ... look at fips (google) or if you have windows installed look at partition magic
<Doow> Surghi: don't thank me, thank google ^^
<paragon36> noober can you now read your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<rausb0> noober: it should be nameserver followed by a ip address. which address is it?
<Itclanster> paragon36: ya i was thinking about partition magic but i feared by hearing about its crapy acts
<noober> rausb0 its 192.168.0.1
<paragon36> Yeah there is a risk involved ....
<rausb0> noober: and is that the correct setting for your nameserver?
<Itclanster> paragon36: ok i will try it
<paragon36> No problem ..... Good luck
<Itclanster> paragon36: wat about fips
<noober> rausb0 how do i tell
<mista> wht do i need to get my new sata working!!
<rausb0> noober: you have to know
<paragon36> noober : --- here is my /etc/resolv.conf ..... for a guide :- nameserver 192.168.2.1
<frogzoo> mista: power & plug it in
<mista> wow and then
<paragon36> I use a belkin router which also acts as a nameserver the private ip being 192.168.2.1
<paragon36> noober ??
<petal> Hi! Nautilus is killing me! No matter on what kind of server I connect to (ssh or ftp...), I am never allowed to change file-permissions, because Nautilus is claiming that I am not the owner of the files. I am the owner and it worked before in 3 different programs on 2 different OSes ...What is wrong??
<sc4ttrbrain> dead man talking !!! :D
<noober> paragon36 im confused as to what do now that i know my nameservers ip address
<reverb> Hi everybody. Somebody knows what the difference between linux-image-server and linux-image-server is?!
<ibob63> i'm trying to setup a smb share. Reading my documentation it say "chown -R root:users /home/shares/public" . What does "root:user" mean?
<eltese> Hi! Can anyone help me with installing nes, snes, SEGA, GB,GBC & GBA emulators ? :D I cant seem to find a good guide anywhere
<sc4ttrbrain> ibob63: mean its own by root with user as the group
<paragon36> noober   : enter this  :   echo "nameserver YourNameserverIP  > /etc/resolv.conf
<paragon36> noober   : enter this  :   echo "nameserver YourNameserverIP  >> /etc/resolv.conf
<rausb0> paragon36: problem is, he doesnt even know his nameserver ip
<ibob63> sc4ttrbrain: thanks. that makes sense.
<paragon36> I thought he said that he did just now ?
<noober> rausb0 yea i do its 192.168.0.1
<dreamer> I have a button on my keyboard to open the standard browser, it worked in gname, how can I activte it isn kde ?
<Doow> eltese: use synaptic  (or other package tool) and search for snes, gameboy and so on =)
<dreamer> gnome*
<zainka> nothlit I am running my programs from desktop and program is locatet in /opt/eagle catalogue. When exiting eagle it want to write a file whit settings to my home folder, but it  does not gain access.
<rausb0> noober: it is now set to 192.168.0.1, but you don't know if that is correct
<paragon36> noober   : enter this  :   echo "nameserver 192.168.0.1  >> /etc/resolv.conf
<rausb0> paragon36: nameserver 192.168.0.1 is already in there
<rausb0> noober: did you configure your network interface using dhcp or did you set the ip addresses manually?
<noober> dhcp
<paragon36> Mmmm : Is this really the nameserver IP?
<noober> yea
<paragon36> DHCP ... ok
<noober> i did cat /etc/resolv.conf
<paragon36> noober : nslookup google.com
<nothlit> zainka, you need an error to paste and you're probably not running it as the correct user or its writing to the wrong place.. maybe root's home directory
<nothlit> my usb just cut out so i can't help you
<noober> paragon36 whats nslookup
<boink> it's "host" not nslookup
<boink> nslookup is what is used to be called
<kuzmaster> hey all
<noober> man i just got dumped
<boink> core dump?
<noober> no by a GIRL lol
<noober> seriously
<boink> that's nothing, a core dump is far worse
<pinPoint> lol
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: nslookup google.com then u ll see some output
<noober> lmao
<Stormx2> Hi kuzmaster
<kuzmaster> how do i change the deafult location that proftpd lets me in............ get me?
<kuzmaster> like, i cant 'wonder' on my whole disk
<Stormx2> kuzmaster: Its probably in the config file somewhere.
<noober> sc4ttrbrain what does it mean to nslookup google
<kuzmaster> gee, that help
<kuzmaster> sorry
<boink> kurzmaster: you want the user to only be able to log in to a certain chrooted dir?
<boink> that's a called a "virtual user"
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: the aim merely to know ur name server, because u dont know it
<kuzmaster> no, i want it so hr (me) can go on the whole drive
<pyrohotdog> Anyone know how to get xmame/xmess running on Ubuntu 6.06?
<kuzmaster> "the user"**
<Stormx2> kuzmaster: Look in the config file. It will be in there.
<boink> then they should be able to login just like a normal user
<boink> that's easy to do, I think that's already in the default setup
<kuzmaster> but where is the config file?
<boink> proftpd.conf
<kuzmaster> its a bit hard when you dont have a GUI
<sc4ttrbrain> noober: u get dumped because u reply too slowly and u ask something not important,makes everyone mad
<boink> it's easier without a GUI :)
<noober> whelp
<noober> its 5:30 am
<noober> i think i might be hitting the hay
<kuzmaster> i know, but........ eh
<boink> time for beddy bye
<boink> firstly, do "sudo updatedb"
<kuzmaster> proftpd.conf
<kuzmaster> so, i just go nano proftpd.conf "
<mauser> hi all!
<boink> then do "locate proftpd.conf"
<kuzmaster> thanx!
<boink> nano, or vi if you want to tortue yourself with vi
<kuzmaster> i HATE vi
<dreamer> vim is better-ish
<noober> but people, people, you should all know, i just got dumped by the only girlfriend ill ever have, and im really, really bummed out about it. night everybody!
<boink> VI VI VI .. the editor of the beast
<kuzmaster> its......... S-T-U-P-I-D
* dreamer not a coder though
<Stormx2> kuzmaster: pico, then. I use pico
<kuzmaster> i LOVE nano
<boink> joe is another one to use
<dreamer> noober: that sucks, there will be new
<noober> thanks dreamer
<noober> your a champion of men
<noober> or women....
<noober> not sure
<noober> k bye yall, dont forget about fixing my internet connection! lol
<paragon36> Sorry noober : Dropped connection ... as I am at work running an ssh tunnel to my home where I am running x11vnc back to my workplace so I can surf the web and use IRC which is restricted at work.... problem is it hang on the odd ocassion and can be slow....
<sc4ttrbrain> hes dead... i mean gone :)
<paragon36> Has he   ... lol  ... did he get his DNS issue sorted?
<sc4ttrbrain> nope
<sc4ttrbrain> he ask too much
<paragon36> All the time you mean?
<paragon36> I can set the mtu size via # ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492 but where does one set the MTU size permanently?
<niru> hello all
<niru> any idea on installable cd creation
<rastilin> Why create an installable cd, and for what?
<nothlit> niru, reconstructor.aperantis
<mnepton> niru: take a look at the OEM install method
<niru> I am creating an installable cd with d-i
<niru> I have come up with the iso image
<rastilin> So what's the problem?
<niru> but after the base packages are getting installed the process stops and no other package are getting installed
<niru> rastilin:did you get my point
<quik_> how do I get the UID and GUI of a user?
<paragon36> cat /etc/passwd
<fyrestrtr> quik_: to get it of your own user, type id
<quik_> other users?
<paragon36> cat /etc/passwd
<fyrestrtr> quik_: grep username /etc/passwd
<tomix> looking to connect to an OSX server heard that you can (with some tweaking of remote desktop settings) use VNC for this purpose.
<fyrestrtr> tomix: ssh works great :)
<tomix> Anyone got any more info and or some advice on a good VNC client?
<mnepton> tomix: ssh + sftp + samba
<rastilin> tomix, tightvnc is better for most purposes
<paragon36> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash    ..... this show uid of 0 (first 0) and gid of 0 (second 0)
<mnepton> tomix: never send a GUI to do a terminal's job ;)
<rastilin> It works better over low speed connections and just like vnc over high speed
<rastilin> Unless your application needs a gui
<glaz> where can i see what is the resolution of my desktop
<glaz> dont tell me xorg.conf :)
<mnepton> glaz: on your monitor?
<glaz> yeah
<tomix> anepton: im looking to administer the osx machine
<glaz> the one im actually running
<mnepton> exactly.
<mnepton> tomix: you can do all that from the command line
<paragon36> look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  for resolution
<glaz> paragon36, i know that.
<paragon36> so ... ?
<glaz> how to know one of the all its set in there i am actually using
<kuzmaster> can some here PLEASE! help me with proftpd?
<glaz> i want to run 1440x900, but not sure if AiXGL supports it
<kandinski> my Edgy install (clean, not an upgade) keeps not using swap
<paragon36> menu ....   Desktop/screnresolutution
<VigoFusion> Whats the or where is the information to set up my box to help the sick kids?
<paragon36> menu ....   Desktop/screenresolutution
<kandinski> despite the fact that I edited fstab to replace /dev/hda2 for the disk ID
<glaz> paragon36, what menu ?
<kandinski> swapon -s gives me /dev/hda2                               partition       1052248 11780   -1
<kuzmaster> anyway, i cant send files to the ftp server outside the home directory?
<tomix> im sure i can, but the fact is that apple provide a suite of decent tools that do this stuff quickly and easily so I would really rather use those
<kandinski> what can I do to enable swap?
<paragon36> you window manager bar at the top !
<kuzmaster> help anyone, im running proftpd as the ftp server
<paragon36> sorry ... System/Desktop/ScreenResolution
<fyrestrtr> kandinski: don't worry if its not using it -- its a Good Thing(tm)
<glaz> i dont have dekstop in there
<glaz> preferences and administration
<paragon36> ok let me find the command ...
<ashish> hello ppl
<kuzmaster> ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!
<ashish> i m a newbie
<glaz> paragon36, thanks
<fyrestrtr> kandinski: swap is only used when there isn't enough RAM for programs. So if you RAM is being used 100% -- no need for swap. You should always maximize ram usage, swap is slow.
<kuzmaster> i cant send files to the ftp server outside the home directory?
<kuzmaster> i cant send files to the ftp server outside the home directory?
<ashish> wanna have sum good linux ebook
<kuzmaster> grrrrrr, sorry for spamming
<kuzmaster> i hate it when it does that
<fyrestrtr> kuzmaster: what?
<glaz> you're not only spamming, you're loud.
<kuzmaster> i cant send files to the ftp server outside the home directory?
<paragon36> yeah try  system/preference/screenresolution  ... lol
* kuzmaster hates spamming and being lound
<VigoFusion> ashish: I have one bkmarked if you want me to pull it up.
<glaz> paragon36, i guess if 1440x900 is not there i just add it to xorg.conf ?
<fyrestrtr> kuzmaster: because you are locked inside your home directoy by your ftp server. Go change the settings in its configuration file for your user. For safety reasons, ftp doesn't allow users to roam around the system via ftp commands.
<ashish> vigofusion:didnt get u
<fyrestrtr> glaz: are you on a laptop with an intel chipset?
<glaz> fyrestrtr, no
<paragon36> Glaz : yes but you may need to ajust the monitor section to accept it.
<glaz> im on a desktop with a widescreen monitor
<kandinski> fyrestrtr
<kuzmaster> fyestrtr: ill look again............
<VigoFusion> ashish: :)
<glaz> same monitor on an other windows box runs 1440x900
<fyrestrtr> glaz: ah, you can then set the resolution in xorg.conf -- and make sure your accelerated drivers are installed.
<glaz> they are, im using AiXGL + beryl
<kandinski> fyrestrtr: it uses zero swap all the time, and load goes super high when in dapper it used to just swap
<glaz> ill try that
<glaz> brb
<kandinski> same case uses: firefox with a shitload of tabs, working in the gimp, and suddenly a conversation starting in skype
<fyrestrtr> kandinski: how much ram do you have?
<kandinski> it used to swap in dapper, now it crashes or gets s.l.o.w and I see load shoot up
<kandinski> I have one gig
<paragon36> Glaz : as mentioned add it to the xorg.conf ... then ctrl/alt/backspace should restart XDM
<fyrestrtr> and how much of it is being used?
<kandinski> oh right
<kuzmaster> can anyone tell me where abouts in the proftpd config file i change stuff, so i can upload EVERYWHERE on the server?
<kandinski> right now it is 60 for programs and 40 for cache
<kandinski> I need to check how much when it starts going pear-shaped
<Ubuntu> any help on gfxboot?
<fyrestrtr> kuzmaster: you really, really, really don't want to enable that setting.
<Ubuntu> newbie on linux here :(
<kandinski> fyrestrtr: thanks. let me load the machine till load shoots up, and check memory usage then.
<fyrestrtr> Ubuntu: ask a question :)
<VigoFusion> Learning is fun!
<paragon36> Ive asked the following many times does no one know the answer  ????
<kuzmaster> fyrestrt: but, no one on the outside network can access that anyway
<paragon36> I can set the mtu size via # ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492 but where does one set the MTU size permanently?
<kuzmaster> fyrestrt:its limitited for inside-network only!
<fyrestrtr> kuzmaster: the setting is in the configuration file, I don't recall what it is off the top. Use scp if you can.
<sc4ttrbrain> paragon36: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=291123
<fyrestrtr> paragon36: /etc/networking/
<sc4ttrbrain> paragon36: but not the exact solution
<kuzmaster> fyrestrt:scp? (sorry if im pissing you off, i dont really know anything about profptd)
<paragon36> Ueah I thought that /etc/networking/interfaces
<fyrestrtr> kuzmaster: scp is secure copy. A way to transfer files using encryption. A lot better than FTP.
<paragon36> but cant see anything there as an example for mtu...
<Ubuntu> hello again
<fyrestrtr> paragon36: man interfaces should tell you
<Ubuntu> it's about how to use gfxboot
<Ubuntu> the graphical splashscrren
<fyrestrtr> what about it?
<kuzmaster> fyrestrt:but i dont need encryption or anything, im the only person in about 2kms radious that knows anything about this stuff
<quik_> I want to kill a process (in a script) that is named (I don't know the pid) ... using kill -HUP
<gradin_> if i have a ssh server running and i want to used key based authentication does the other box have to have an SSH dameon running aswell?
<kuzmaster> fyrestrt: all i want is that ftp have full privlidges to the whole HD
<frogzoo> paragon36: is this a ppp interface?
<fyrestrtr> kuzmaster: then ftp as root.
<trope> if you're going to use an ftp daemon use vsftpd
<kuzmaster> fyrestrt:but HOW?
<fyrestrtr> gradin_: no.
<fyrestrtr> kuzmaster: in the settings file, there is a line that is commented out -- it allows root access. Uncomment it, save the file, restart ftp.
<kuzmaster> ok, thanx
<fyrestrtr> kuzmaster: then, create a password for root user, and login using that.
<fyrestrtr> gradin_: no.
<gradin_> fyrestrtr: so all i have to do is copy the key from the remote box to the .ssh/authorized_keys file
<paragon36> Thanks Guys ....  /etc/network/interfaces  mtu <size>   :-O
<kuzmaster> fyrestrt: once again... how?
<paragon36> DOH
<fyrestrtr> kuzmaster: how what?
<gradin> ?
<kuzmaster> fyrestrt:nevermind.........
<fyrestrtr> gradin: yes, I believe so.
<labanux> i ve just install a fresh ubuntu 6.10, but i ve choose wrong keyborad map..
<labanux> how can i change that to the common international keyboard map??
<paragon36> Glaz : How did you get on>
<VigoFusion> labanux: You can change that in System>Preferances
<VigoFusion> labanux:System>Preferances>Administration>Keyboard
<glaz> found my rez problem, good.
<paragon36> Glaz ... good stuff
<glaz> had too install 915 resolution patch + remove auto-detect refresh rate from beryl manager
<labanux> VigoFusion: i ve tried to, but i still cant find the right one
<paragon36> It's never simple is it ...
<paragon36> lol
<glaz> image is much smoother now
<labanux> VigoFusion : i ve try using the generic one, but it still doesnt work at all
<kuzmaster> grrrrrrrrrrr
<wsb_> is so having debconf skills ?
<VigoFusion> labinux: I am looking at it now, there is a whole buncha choices on mine....
<knoppix> holo
<VigoFusion> labinux:System-->Preferances-->Keyboard-->your there
<labanux> VigoFusion : i want to select the US English International, but it says (with dead keys..) what s that mean?
<xukun> Is there something like itunes for my ipod in linux?
<fyrestrtr> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<xukun> fyrestrtr, that is fast thanks man
<labanux> VigoFusion : cant i just using the autodetect program? just like in installation step??
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, how would Im running Ubuntu 6.10 and love gnome but would like to install kde without it changing my usplash boot screen from the default ubuntu one is this possible?? I would also like to keep my gdm login screen
<VigoFusion> labinux: With Dead Keys is usually you don't have the UK $ sign.
<labanux> VigoFusion: but I have it
<noiesmo> Paddy_EIRE, sudo apt-get install kde should do it
<Paddy_EIRE> noiesmo: thx
<noiesmo> Paddy_EIRE, then before you logon go sessions and pick kde
<labanux> Paddy_EIRE, sudo apt-get install kde <-- then it will ask you, wether you want to use gdm or kdem to use
<VigoFusion> labinux: Yes, the Plubins can be gotten from Synaptic Package Manager, System-->Administration-->Keyboard Plugins
<Paddy_EIRE> labanux: noiesmo: thx guys
<xukun> I wonder what your experience is with ipod and linux
<labanux> VigoFusion: wait a minute
<Paddy_EIRE> xukun: what r u trying to do
<glaz> anyone knows the default xchat 2.6 fonts familly ?
<taycom> hello
<taycom> Channel in Spanish on ubuntu to go from here?
<xukun> Paddy_EIRE, Same things that I could do with itunes?
<fyrestrtr> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Paddy_EIRE> xukun: use amarok
<taycom> thanks
<labanux> VigoFusion: Plubins?? i cant found it in synaptic
<finalbeta> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" - bin/cue can be converted to ISO using !bchunk - ISO images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning
<finalbeta> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Paddy_EIRE> xukun: then go to tools scripts and you can add more ipod functionality to the already great functionality there
<xukun> Paddy_EIRE, thanks a lot, I will
<labanux> VigoFusion: is there any command line i can use, to get back to the keyborad layout set step??
<Paddy_EIRE> xukun: also if you would like try "sudo apt-get install gtkpod"
<glaz> what about gtkipod ?
<VigoFusion> labinux: apologies, PluGins, its early here and I have yet to drink my coffee
<labanux> VigoFusion : its ok bro.. :D
<VigoFusion> labanux: I am a wee noob when it comes to Linux/Debian commands. This distro is so great because most all can be done in GUI mode.
<VigoFusion> labanux: Can you Xorg: the keyboard to get the setup that you prefer?
<frogzoo> VigoFusion: just pick your layout from preferences -> keyboard
<thomas> hey guys, my network card isn't showing up in the network-admin. what can i do to troubleshoot?
<VigoFusion> frogzoo: Yes, that seemed to work for a few people
<labanux> VigoFusion: wait minute.., il try it
<frogzoo> thomas: look in /var/log/messages  where the kernel tries to figure out a driver for the card
<thomas> frogzoo: ok. how can i make ubuntu edgy boot with verbose printouts instead of just gui?
<VigoFusion> labunux: Look at the Layouts Tab in Keyboard Preferances
<felixfoertsch> Cound anyone tell me in which units the geometry has to be given to ETerm?
<thomas> frogzoo: what should i look for?
<frogzoo> thomas: 'eth' would be a good call
<thomas> frogzoo: duh... :)
<soundray> felixfoertsch: pixels, probably
<felixfoertsch> soundray: Thats the point - it can't be pixels. :(
<Paddy_EIRE> guys which would be considered the most stable and combination between (aiglx,beryl,compiz,xgl) and do I need to install one of these or 2 and why
<soundray> felixfoertsch: then it'll be characters
<thomas> frogzoo: ok it says something about hda-intel: Invalid position buffer
<thomas> frogzoo: any idea what that could mean
<felixfoertsch> soundray: If I set it to 512 width - it should be half my screen. It isn't.
<glaz> aigxl,beryl
<soundray> thomas: that's your audio driver
<felixfoertsch> soundray: How do I mesure it then?
<glaz> Xgl is pretty slower and unstable
<frogzoo> thomas: cut/paste into google & see what turns up
<thomas> soundray: hmmm so theres nothing there about my eth card
<thomas> frogzoo: yeah thats a sound thing i thinkm
<soundray> felixfoertsch: try 80x24
<soundray> thomas: is it a PCI card?
<thomas> is there a way to do a dpkg-reconfigure for your network
<Paddy_EIRE> glaz: aiglx and beyl ok... aiglx has the fancy effects and beryl is ??
<thomas> soundray: it is onboard
<labanux> VigoFusin: i ve look in my xorg.conf
<soundray> thomas: does it show up with lspci?
<thomas> soundray: just a sec
<glaz> Paddy_EIRE, AiXGL has the same feature as xgl, but pretty faster on GPU/CPU
<glaz> and AiXGL is part of edgy 6.10
<glaz> no need to install Xgl
<Paddy_EIRE> glaz: im using 6.10 how do I activate aiglx??
<glaz> it is already "activated"
<thomas> soundray: nothing under eth or network, and i couldn't see anything
<glaz> you have an ATI or GF video card ?
<Paddy_EIRE> glaz: then where is all the effects
<soundray> thomas: is it disabled in the BIOS setup?
<VigoFusion> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<labanux> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<labanux> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<thomas> soundray: the integ light isn't showing up on the input, would that suggest that?
<glaz> Paddy_EIRE, come to #ubuntu-xgl
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<thomas> soundray: or would that be because of OS?
<soundray> thomas: I don't know what you mean by integ light
<VigoFusion> labanux: My error, I did not ask if you were useing KDE or Gnome
<labanux> VigoFusin: i want to paste my ubuntu set in xorg.conf , where can i paste it?
<cmt^^> good morning fellas
<labanux> VigoFusin: im using Gnome
<thomas> soundray: umm you know when you plug in the cord and a green light comes on
<VigoFusion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<VigoFusion> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> thomas: oh that -- if that doesn't come on, it usually means you have no power to the card.
<soundray> thomas: now that's unlikely if it's integrated
<soundray> thomas: so the next step would be to check the BIOS setup
<labanux> VigoFusion: you can see that here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35559/
<VigoFusion> labanux: PC 105 looks like a qwerty to me, let me check again
<labanux> VigoFusion: ok
<Qwerty> :o
<soundray> VigoFusion: PC105 is just a keyboard type, not a layout. It can still be qwerty, qwertz, azerty, dvorak, ...
<Qwerty> :o :o its me!
<VigoFusion> labanux: Yes, the 105 layout is the QWERTY, Generic US
<naxxatoe> try dvorak
<naxxatoe> thats a cool one :D
<thomas> soundray: ok i'll have a look around
<naxxatoe> very neat :D
<Qwerty> dvorak bad, qwerty :D
<VigoFusion> In the Keyboard Preferences tool you can set up any way you want, it is suggest you Ctrl-Alt-Bckspace to quick start Gnome again after makeing any changes
<felixfoertsch> soundray: Is there a possibility to measure the size? Or to set the size with pixel as units?
<soundray> felixfoertsch: I don't know -- is there a 'man eterm' perhaps?
* soundray still believes the unit is characters
<felixfoertsch> soundray: Yes, there is. What does it tell me that the units are in characters?
<yunhual> can i use fdisk in a shell script to partition the disk
<yunhual> i see fdisk is an interactive utility, but when in shell, i need a noninteractive tools
<soundray> felixfoertsch: can you ask me that again in
<soundray> felixfoertsch: can you ask me that again in #ubuntu-de pls
<Vich> ya, das ist gut
<yunhual> >	can i use fdisk in a shell script to partition the disk
<yunhual> i see fdisk is an interactive utility, but when in shell, i need a noninteractive tools
<yunhual> any help ?
<pianoboy3333> What does apt-get install --fix-missing do?
<VigoFusion> yunhaul: I know nothing about Linux, it could probablly be run in a Terminal , full Terminal boot screen
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(soundray/#ubuntu) thomas: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261065 ?
<BHSPitLappy> hi all
<BHSPitLappy> trying to get sound working in avidemux via alsa... the settings call for an alsa device, and I put in "hw:0"... it just says "Error opening PCM device hw:0"
<BHSPitLappy> although that must be, to some extent, correct, because hw:1 and up say Invalid value for card
<BHSPitLappy> any thoughts?
<thomas> soundray: ill have a look
<thomas> soundray: i just spilt scotch everywhere :P
<soundray> thomas: I reckon it will solve your problem
<Jeeva> soundray: that happens when you use gigabyte crap :P
<soundray> thomas: your fault for drinking whisky at lunchtime ;)
<VigoFusion> labanux: Did you set the funny Windows Layout and jeeps theres like 18 lines of different settings in the Gnome Keyboard Preferences ,,I used Generic 105 US, but still make bad typoes
<cmt^^> how come my flash-plugin doesn't work properly? it only loads about half the flash-content, then stops
<thomas> soundray: haha its 11:12 pm thankyou
<soundray> Jeeva: do you mean gigabit?
<soundray> Is it generally poorly supported?
<Jeeva> oh nm, i thought you said Gigabyte Gigabit router
<Jeeva> yeah,
<Jeeva> I know its the onboard ethernet
<soundray> thomas: I hope you didn't spill it on your keyboard
<Jeeva> 14:14:48
<Jeeva> ^ time
<thomas> soundray: it was bloody close haha, but it's alright.
<Jeeva> Cape Town, South Africa (34.0S/18.6E, 42M); Last Updated: 2:00 PM SAST
<Jeeva> Dew Point: 59F (15C); Humidity: 54%; Temperature: 77F (25C)
<pty> cmt^^: which version of flash are you using?
<Jeeva> LIES, its 37 C on the thermometer
<Jeeva> barometer
<Jeeva> even
<soundray> Jeeva: oh, you're in Ubuntu country
<Jeeva> soundray: more like AIDS country
<thomas> soundray: that looks like what i'm after, hopefully if i get the drivers it'll work
<soundray> Jeeva: I read something great about ZA the other day...
<Jeeva> thats its going down the hole quicker ?
<soundray> Jeeva: CIDA City Campus -- sounds like good stuff
<soundray> sry offtopic
<thomas> soundray: i think i'm the only other person here, so i wouldn't worry about ti :)
<Dylan`> Does someone know how i can install fglrx for my ati driver?
<soundray> !ati | Dylan`
<ubotu> Dylan`: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dylan`> ok.
<VigoFusion> FGLRX from the Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934
<Dylan`> Well, its not a radion :p
<soundray> Dylan`: keep reading
<cmt^^> pty - 6.0.79-0.2
<labanux> VigoFusion : the funny Windows Layout and jeeps ?? whats this mean?
<VigoFusion> That is how I got mt ATI X200Series to work
<Dylan`> Make sure the following things are true about your video card:
<Dylan`>     *
<Dylan`>       It is a 'Radeon' card
<Dylan`> :p
<Raven> How can I install KDE as well
<pty> cmt^^: It may be worth trying the version 9 beta; I have been using it for a while with no problems
<soundray> Dylan`: Keep Reading
<cmt^^> pty - how do I get it?
<apokryphos> Dylan`: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<soundray> Raven: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', or '...install kde' if you want a slimmer install
<soundray> !fp9 | cmt^^
<pty> cmt^^: instructions here : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_update_to_Flash_Player_9_Beta_2_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fp9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Raven> Cheers soundray
<VigoFusion> I ran some KDE stuff inside and with the Gnome Desktop, was playing around, but it worked, and was kinda neat.
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Raven> Why when I load KDE instead of gnome do I get broken graphics at the top of the screen.
<vyamba> hie
<cmt^^> pty - I used synaptic
<cmt^^> pty - Worked out fine
<vyamba> I am having problems with Gnome after updating to edgy. everything starts up nicely
<pty> cmt^^: ah ok, glad its working
<cmt^^> pty - thanks for the tip though
<vyamba> but when i launch any windows, the are stuck on the top left corner of screen and there is no resize buttons
<vyamba> i also can't resize windows
<pty> vyamba: do the windwos have borders?
<vyamba> no they don't
<soundray> vyamba: metacity doesn't seem to be running. Try Alt-F2 and enter metacity
<pty> vyamba: press alt+f2 and launch a gnome-terminal
<cmt^^> I'm having a strange problem with my graphics card: http://pastebin.se/4782
<cmt^^> Anyone care to look into it?
<vyamba> pty: alt-f2 not getting me anything
<vyamba> i can switch between windows or work spaces either
<soundray> vyamba: can you open a terminal any other way?
<pty> vyamba: does your applications menu work?
<vyamba> i can open a terminal
<vyamba> application menus work as well
<pty> vyamba: ok - open one and type 'metacity'  in
<soundray> vyamba: run 'metacity' from a terminal then
<frogzoo_away> cmt^^: dapper or edgy? ati?
<soundray> pty: I'm glad we agree ;)
<pty> lol soundray; have come across this enough times from my compiz/beryl episodes
<vyamba> pty: i've got my borders after running metacity
<vyamba> everything seems to be working fine now
<vyamba> thank you a million
<pty> vyamba: no problem.  does it do it every time you boot up?
<cmt^^> frogzoo_away - Edgy 6.10 - ATI Radeon X700
<vyamba> it has happened twice
<vyamba> not after reboot
<vyamba> but after i switched from fluxbox to gnome
<ptitom> anybody mastering soundcard (SB Live 24 bits) installation on Dapper ? I read all forums and tried out all solutions, it doesn't like loading the module and vomites insanities !!! cheers.
<soundray> vyamba: if it happens again, you might want to look whether any errors are logged to .xsession-errors in your home dir.
<allee> Dell D420&D630 with i810 driver: booting Edgy life system, switching several times between external monitor and buildin back and forth --> hard lockup. Only power off reboot help.  Is ther a workaround?
<vyamba> pty: thanks
<vyamba> will do that
<jake> hello, I have a Windows file permission question can anybody help?
<frogzoo_away> cmt^^: did you add to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common   the line "DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
<pty> vyamba: that was soundwave's tip :p
<pty> soundray's*
<vyamba> :)
<vyamba> thanks soundray
<soundray> pty: thanks. Proper attribution is important ;)
<soundray> vyamba: yw
<pty> soundray: heh - wasn't soundwave the transformer with a casette deck in his front?
<ptitom> salut manuleviking !
<soundray> pty: sorry, I don't think I'm with you culture-wise right now...
<pty> soundray: never mind.  was on about 80s kids TV :)
<manuleviking> salut ptitom!
<ptitom> manu:tu t'y entends en instal carte son sous Dapper ? C koi ton pb  toi ?
<VigoFusion> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<soundray> pty: I was into ska music and indie rock by then ;)
<VigoFusion> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<Dylan`> Can someone help me please? I installed Ubuntu like +- 15 minuts ago, configured my ati driver etc, but still its not loading OpenGL, how can i fix that?
<manuleviking> je n'ai pas de problme ptitom, je suis juste l pour la curiosit !
<soundray> Time for coffee. Anyone else for a cup?
<manuleviking> ok ubotu
<ptitom> ubotu: I can cope with enlglish support as well, it proved to be more usefull sometimes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I can cope with enlglish support as well, it proved to be more usefull sometimes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VigoFusion> soundray: I take a refresh, Thank you!
<ptitom> manu:ok, cool pour toi ;) et pour le mien ?
* soundray pours VigoFusion a steaming hot cup. Care for milk and sugar?
<sc4ttrbrain> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<manuleviking> dsol ptitom, allons sur #ubuntu-fr
<soundray> !offtopic | soundray
<ubotu> soundray: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VigoFusion> Thank you! :)
<soundray> ubotu: oh sorry, thanks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh sorry, thanks. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dylan`> Can someone help me please? I installed Ubuntu like +- 15 minuts ago, configured my ati driver etc, but still its not loading OpenGL, how can i fix that?
<soundray> Dylan`: have you restarted X?
<ptitom> manu: j'y suis
<erUSUL> !ati | Dylan`
<ubotu> Dylan`: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dylan`> yes
<Dylan`> erUSUL: i did, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Troubleshooting_for_Method_1
<Dylan`> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Dylan`> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<Dylan`> :(
<soundray> Dylan`: is the fglrx module loaded? Check with 'lsmod | grep -q ^fglrx && echo Yes, loaded'
<Dylan`> dylan@dylan-desktop:~/downloads$ 'lsmod | grep -q ^fglrx && echo Yes, loaded'
<Dylan`> bash: lsmod | grep -q ^fglrx && echo Yes, loaded: command not found
<cmt^^> frogzoo - no i didn't should i?
<Dylan`> oh, no
<Dylan`> it isnt loaded
<Dylan`> :/
<Dylan`> How can i load it? :p
<soundray> Dylan`: don't paste the quotes
<Dylan`> Sorry.
<VigoFusion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934
<VigoFusion> That is how one did it
<frogzoo> cmt^^: also, did you install the linux-restricted package as the docs indicate?
<rsl> I've got a soundcard that has both iec958 and analog outputs. I can't seem to use the digital [iec958]  but my speakers work fine. Is there a way to get the volume buttons on my keyboard to match up to the analog sound instead of the digital?
<frogzoo> !fglrx | cmt^^
<ubotu> cmt^^: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`jack> hello
<boer> ldjfl
<boer> hello
<thomas> hey guys, i'm installing drivers for my ethernet and when i go into the directory where the makefile is and do a make file install it doesn't work
<rsl> Did the first part of my question show up?
<Dylan`> Well, i configured my ati driver with http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Troubleshooting_for_Method_1 but still if i reboot my pc X doesnt start :/
<cmt^^> frogzoo - I tried that guide, that's when I got the error i described
<boer> how can I change the Samba Config files
<boer> ?
<thomas> it says ** no rule to make target
<thomas> would there be any files i'd need to install (build essential, or kernel source) to get it to build?
<cmt^^> Dylan` - what graphics card do you have?
<cmt^^> I have the same problem basically
<Dylan`> ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra
<Dylan`> :p
<frogzoo> cmt^^: you missed the part about linux-restricted, try again
<Dylan`> Well, its olad one, but on windows its working with OpenGl
<boer> how can I change the Samba Config files, if I open them i can,t change them
<`jack> I'm planning to install ubuntu, can I set up a internet connection(dial-up) ?? i'm connected with my cell phone (USB cable)
<boer> is there a maner to get into the graphical user interface to turn the policys
<cmt^^> frogzoo - here we go
<boer> of files
<`jack> anyone can help ?
<admin123> why does `tar cvjfzp` not tar symlinks?
<boer> I don,t understand SWAT
<boer> do i need it?
<frogzoo> admin123: why both j & z ?
<admin123> sorry fortran01 i exendantly typed j
<frogzoo> admin123: tar won't do symlinks, try cpio
<VigoFusion> Dial-Up Modem  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308098
<admin123> frogzoo, why not?
<cmt^^> frogzoo - the fglrx-module was disabled in linux-restricted-modules-common.. do I just remove it from the "DISABLED_MODULES" section and keep going with the guide?
<frogzoo> admin123: hm... according to the man page, symlinks should work - hmm...
<VigoFusion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto Dial Up Modems Official Release
<RvGaTe> Does ubuntu have a XFCE version ?
<admin123> Frog_Racer, I use tar cpfzv
<[GuS] > RvGaTe, xubuntu
<[GuS] > the link is in the main page................
<frogzoo> cmt^^: it's a bit counterintuitive, but you have to have this line there "DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
<admin123> frogzoo, ?? where in the man page I'm not able to find it
<cmt^^> hmm
<cmt^^> the guide tells me to "Make sure fglrx is not disabled: sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common"
<frogzoo> admin123: see the -h option to turn OFF symlinks?
<RvGaTe> [GuS] , thx
<admin123> frogzoo, that just creates another problem
<hikenboot> http://pastebin.ca/268253  hello all I seem to have an issue with my bind9 dns not accepting writes to its forward zone webmin tells me Dynamic master zone  updates not allowed....any ideas/
<[GuS] > Next time, read better :)
<admin123> frogzoo, it dumps tghe files they point to
<frogzoo> admin123: what it means is, backup symlinks is the default
<RvGaTe> [GuS] , actually i didn't read anything :P
<gc1> hi all, i'm having problems with graphical corruption of buttons since i upgraded from breezy to dapper. only happens in the human theme. any ideas?
<RvGaTe> [GuS] , i just asked :P
<gc1> maybe related to [http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=5c90dc1211eebb054827e24598cdde1a&t=209411&highlight=ati+graphic+corruption+buttons] , as I have an ati card (radeon mobile)
<[GuS] > First you should read, investigate.. then Ask here RvGaTe :)
<[GuS] > we are not working free for you :)
<cmt^^> frogzoo - any ideas?
<cmt^^> the guide tells me to make sure fglrx is NOT disabled
<cmt^^> and it is
<cmt^^> but you tell me I should leave it as is?
<cmt^^> I'm confused 8(
<RvGaTe> [GuS] , i know, but its so much easyer to ask.... sorry about that
<[GuS] > RvGaTe, then you will never learn using the easy way....
<[GuS] > if why thre is to much info on the wikis, forums.. .site... etc...
<cmt^^> Oh! nevermind frogzoo
<cmt^^> The line I read was commented out
<[GuS] > here is to evacuate your problems after you read about something
<cmt^^> I have "DISABLED_MODULES="" "
<ptitom> all: hi there, I can't have my SB Live24Bits to work with Dapper. I read the forums, tried all tricks out, reinstalled, reconfigured alsa but when loading the module it complains a lot ! Anyone to help out ?Cheers.
<morphix> hi guys.. trying to compile my own kernel.. i only have base installed.. when i run make menuconfig it errors out.. but i cant see what its erroring about.. using |less or |more does nothing.. how can i see what the error is saying??
<frogzoo> cmt^^: which is why it doesn't work
<VigoFusion> I did download the Binaries from ATI, but used the fglrx to make it work, binary-restricted never was needed, yet, so trash they went
<abuyazan> libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.4.1-2) but 2.3.2-7ubuntu2 is installed
<eltese> Hi. Im wondering something
<abuyazan> please i need help on this
<frogzoo> cmt^^: are you using the ati binaries or the seveas repo?
<abuyazan> i cannot install any packages , i have to fix this problem
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eltese> I tried to install gngb (an emulator for gameboy) and runned the command sudo aptitude install gngb.. Everything worked fine and all but Ive got no clue at all where to find it :/
<gc1> hi all, i'm having problems with graphical corruption of buttons since i upgraded from breezy to dapper. only happens in the human theme. any ideas?
<cmt^^> frogzoo - i don't know, how do I find that out?
<eltese> Anyone knows what the problem might be?
<frogzoo> cmt^^: well the docs offer you various options, or are you using the ubuntu's fglrx driver from the repos?
<cmt^^> frogzoo - yup
<frogzoo> cmt^^: well update the restricted-modules & try again
<VigoFusion> cmt^^: did you install other drivers also?
<cmt^^> VigoFusion - not that I know of... :)
<VigoFusion> cmt^^: Ok, was just makeing certain that a --purge is not needed, it has been know that  conflicting packages/Binaries can cause errors.
<frogzoo> cmt^^: this is a very common problem - if you follow the doc properly, it works
<ragnar_123> how do I change the charachter (spelling?) set?
<ragnar_123> im gaim
<morphix> on a base install of edgy.. whats needed apart from build-essential, dialog & of course the linux sources to do "make menuconfig" ? i havent used ubuntu in months.
<NET||abuse> what is a good pop / imap mail server package? i've ended up sticking courier on one of my boxes,,, but i'm a little confused at how to get it working
<NET||abuse> dovecot any better?? or what would be the one that most pros consider best practice?
<NET||abuse> i don't mind spending time on it but i would like to be spending my time well on a package that will be the best possible rather than wasting time figuring out a sub standard system
<VigoFusion> NET] ] abuse: I use Thunderbird, it works great
<NET||abuse> Thunderbird is client software
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NET||abuse> at the moment courier is not really running well, i havn't got maildirs or boxes working
<VigoFusion> There is a chckfile like command, but I am just to green to figure all that out yet.
<Madeye> Where I can find more information about Ubuntu cert? the LPI one?
<NET||abuse> VigoFusion, fsck
<VigoFusion> Thank you
<NET||abuse> is this a drive surface integrity check or a file system check?
<VigoFusion> File System
<NET||abuse> that's fine then
<NET||abuse> man fsck :) and google it
<Enquest> join #jquery
<NET||abuse> be very sure what you do with such low level tools :)
<VigoFusion> Heck, I dont know how to set a valid domain to get updates. its rather daunting, I was once a EC Engineer, but I had an accident and my brain is still learning how to work.
<dawkirst> Hello. Does Ubuntu has something like a system log, and where can I access it?
<NET||abuse> dawkirst, /var/log/messages
<NET||abuse> depending on what subsystem you want to check most logfiles run there
<NET||abuse> maillog httpdlog etc etc
<NET||abuse> s/run/reside/
<dawkirst> Thanks NET||abuse.
<NET||abuse> kay
<Placid> hi all, i'm looking for some information on UVFS. The CMS system i'm using needs uvfs installed but our server (dapper & edgy) doesn't seem to provide it via apt. Is there anything available for Ubuntu with regards to uvfs?
<Placid> I have googled quite a bit and looked at packages.ubuntu.com (and debian) but to no avail
<VigoFusion> !uvfs|Placid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dawkirst> Another thing: is it possible for Ubuntu to get sluggish due to an overheating graphics adaptor (mind, I don't know if it's overheating, but it's a possible...and it's really hot...)
<NET||abuse> if the graphics processor is over heating it should just cut out and you machine would die, it's unlikely to slow too much,,, but i suppose it's not beyond the realms of possability
<NET||abuse> i would just thinki t highly unlikely
<Placid> Doesn't look good VigoFusion
<VigoFusion> Hrmmm
<NET||abuse> if you gpu is running hot it means your runnin alot of high graphic stufff, more than likely your graphics memory is loaded up and that's not gonna help.
<Placid> tried multiple search terms too
<VigoFusion> Universal Virtual File System?
<NET||abuse> yeh, wasn't sure what uvfs meant
<Placid> Just a sec
<jimle> does anyone have problems with rhytmbox lagging playing over a samba share?
<Placid> http://www.sciencething.org/geekthings/UVFS_README.html
<Placid> That's all i've found
<cmt^^> frogzoo - I tried going about it the way the guide suggests, but got the following error:
<cmt^^> Found fglrx primary device section
<cmt^^> Nothing to do, terminating.
<Placid> i'm reluctant to compile it myself, i prefer the debian way :)
<frogzoo> cmt^^: you installed the linux-restricted module?
<cmt^^> frogzoo - it complains about finding fglrx
<cmt^^> so i put it in "DISABLED_MODULE
<IdleOne> I remember there being a small applet that sat up on the taskbar that allowed a person to paste to he pastebin without having to start firefox. anybody remember the name?
<cmt^^> (cause it wasn't there before)
<cmt^^> do I need to restart X for the changes to take effect?
<frogzoo> cmt^^: of course
<cmt^^> frogzoo - ok let's see now
<JJones0207> Hello
<VigoFusion> Placid: Thats alotta switches and stuff, is the kernal in your Dapper and Edgy the required one?
<cmt^^> Hmm
<cmt^^> frogzoo - the system still finds fglrx device section
<JJones0207> I am using Ubuntu alternate installer, When installing I come to a error of detect and mount CD-ROM what do I do in this situation?
<VigoFusion> jjones: What CD-ROM is it? brand?
<dawkirst> What does this error say: localhost kernel: [  483.083557]  hda: dma timeout error: status=0x50 { DriveReady SeekComplete }?
<JJones0207> memorex CD_RW
<JJones0207> no dawkirst it cant mount the cd
<dawkirst> mmmmkay...
<VigoFusion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42032&highlight=cd-rom+-found <<that isnt yours,,but I am looking
<JJones0207> So do you know what to do?
<huiber1> dawkirst: looks like an error while accessing the cdrom with dma enabled
<JJones0207> Ok
<HydrageN> can't install the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run , whenever i type in  sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-*-pkg1.run in my console, keeps on telling me:  sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run " i have the file on my desktop"
<huiber1> dawkirst: you could try to disable dma, but you will see the same error when you are trying to read a scratched cd
<thomas> hey guys i'm having some trouble installing nvidia drivers, wondering if anybody could be of help
<hikenboot> HydrageN did you do chmod a+rwx NVIDIA-Linux....run?
<HydrageN> no ill try wait
<dawkirst> huiber1: What is dma? And I had problems with my previous CD-Rom too -- it crashed Ubuntu. Do you think it has something to do with a faulty hardware piece, like IDE cable or something?
<JJones0207> Yeah kinda Im not trying to do a dual boot im making the whole system ubuntu
<hikenboot> is anyone in here able to help with a dynamic dns problem with bind9?
<JJones0207> IT says You installation CD could not be mounted.
<bobby> hi
<huiber1> !dma | HydrageN
<ubotu> HydrageN: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<bobby> everybody's french here ?
<Placid> VigoFusion: What do you mean?
<VigoFusion> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thomas> bobby: nope thats #ubuntu-fr
<huiber1> HydrageN: sorry, it was for dawkirst...
<dawkirst> ;)
<bobby> thanks thomas
<HydrageN> ok thank you ubotu, np huiberl :)
<JJones0207> It just says Your installation cd could not be mounted this prob means that the cd rom was not in the drive and you can insert it now and try again but it is in the cd rom drive
<VigoFusion> Placid: no idea CD detect?
<dawkirst> Thanks huiber1. If it gives any more problems I'll try to disable it, but it was only sluggish while making an image of a DVD, so maybe that's just normal?
<IdleOne> JJones0207:  try taking it out and putting it back in?
<VigoFusion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42032&highlight=cd-rom+-found  <<<CD-RW or something detected,
<JJones0207> tried and I made more copies of it
<huiber1> dawkirst: I don't know about you making a DVD Image, I've been here only 2 minutes.....
<zainka> Hi... I need to compile a program, but Ubunto 6,06 cant find the make utility running Terminal. I guess I have to install teh make/compiler somehow, but is this package a part of the distro or do I need to find it online somewhere???
<huiber1> dawkirst: But I got the same error once, bacause if incorrectly burned or scratched media.
<IdleOne> zainka:  install build-essential
<huiber1> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dawkirst> huiber1: Oh, ok. Thanks anyway.
<JJones0207> I read that but it doesnt have a solution
<zainka> Thanx
<VigoFusion> Let me look at all the boards and see if I can find some info
<zaan> Hi... I'd like to ask a question...
<huiber1> JJones0207: do you have your cdrom drive connacted to anything other then hda/hdb/hdc/hdd ??
<zaan> I'm trying to install ubuntu.
<huiber1> !ask > zaan
<zaan> it's my first time. I'm noober than noob
<huiber1> zaan: no prob.
<zaan> I downloaded 6.10
<Placid> VigoFusion: CD detect? Sorry, i'm not understandig what you mean
<zaan> twice from different servers
<zaan> and burnt it with different software
<JJones0207> what do you mean? it has a floppy drive in the computer and hdd thats about it
<Morydd> I'm having some trouble with nat/firewall settings. The firewall machine can access the outside world, and everything behind the firewall can talk to each other, but can't access the outside world from the machines behind the firewall.
<zaan> when I try to boot my computer from the live cd
<zaan> there will be a screen with some text coming up
<zaan> and I can boot into the live cd
<zaan> but all of a sudden,
<zaan> when still on the loading page
<huiber1> JJones0207: I thought maybe an external usb cdrom, just huessing a bit around
<zaan> (where you see the ubuntu logo and a status bar)
<aleswy> hello
<zaan> my screen goes black.
<huiber1> *guessing
<aleswy> one question
<zaan> my computer is still doing something.
<dawkirst> Am I correct if I say that DVDs are super sensitive to scratches, as opposed to CDs?
<aleswy> this file /etc/inittab on ubuntu 6.10 no exist
<zaan> it's an Acer aspire 5500
<DanglyBits> i have a windowsxp(32bit) machine at work and I want to have a graphical connection to a server (amd64) at home...what are my best/easiest to setup options to allow this to work?
<JJones0207> I thought about it but then I ran into a problem what am I going to use all I have is a 512 usb and 1 1gb mem stick
<Tomcat_> dawkirst: I'd say they are both the same sensitive, but DVDs have a higher data to area ratio, so it will affect more.
<zaan> a laptop with centrino platform
<zaan> and ATI x700 m video card.
<dawkirst> Tomcat_: Thanks.
<cmt^^> zaan - I had the exact same problem
<cmt^^> zaan - press alt+f2 when in the menu
<zaan> aha
<cmt^^> and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<huiber1> zaan: sound like you ati card is not used correctly, have you try to start with boot option "failsave", or tried to use vesa? (probably not)
<scane__> what is the background for "aptitude install mc" not working on 6.10 amd64 ?
<cmt^^> change driver="ati" to driver="vesa"
<huiber1> zaan: ignore me, listen to cmt^^
<cmt^^> heh
<zaan> okay cmt and huiber1
<cmt^^> there's a guide somewhere
<zaan> let me try that right now
<cmt^^> but that's the first step
<KomiaPoika> how can i install xv 3.10a in ubuntu?
<zaan> I'm working on 2 computers
<huiber1> JJones0207: so your booting of usb atm?
<cmt^^> then u need to install fglrx
<zaan> what is the second step?
<cmt^^> but changing driver to vesa will get you through the installation
<cmt^^> did for me anyway
<cmt^^> wow
<cmt^^> i actually HELPED someone
<cmt^^> big day for me
<JJones0207> :( no
<JJones0207> just off a CD-RW
<zaan> small problem... when exactly do I need to press ALT F2?
<cmt^^> well
<huiber1> JJones0207: hmmm, so you're booting of the only cdrom available in the system?
<huiber1> cmt^^: congrats :-)
<JJones0207> yes
<cmt^^> don't really remember, i think it might be when you're in the installation-boot-menu
<huiber1> JJones0207: have you tried disabling "splash" and "quiet" at the boot prompt?
<zaan> it's not doing anything for me right now :(
<cmt^^> ok hang on
<cmt^^> try changing the resolution of the setup by pressing F4 (I think, there are tips on the bottom of the screen)
<JJones0207> uhhh its a older computer it doesnt even have it
<cmt^^> to increase resolution, then you will see the error message that comes up
<soundray> KomiaPoika: do you mean the image viewer?
<zainka> ok Im back, no compilation done yet.  How do i install make utility, its not installed as far as I can see. Install build-essential only asks for destination file opperand using -T, tried one but source is not found
<cmt^^> zaan - then try pressing alt+f2 when the error message pops up
<cmt^^> i remember now, that's what I did
<cmt^^> you'll get a x-server errormessage in a console-graphics box
<huiber1> cmt^^: don't you mean "ctrl-alt-f2" ?
<cmt^^> huiber1 - not outside of x
<cmt^^> huiber1 - I did alt+f2
<cmt^^> might be different on other systems
<jrib> zainka: sudo apt-get install build-essential    should just install a package.  Can you be more specific about what asked you for a destination?  Pastebin the output please
<zaan> that doesn't seem to do anything yet.
<huiber1> JJones0207: does not have _what_?
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cmt^^> zaan - tell me what you're looking at right now
<JJones0207> :
<JJones0207> :(
<Jowi> JJones0207, I would recommend turning off ACPI if the cd boots but fails to detect at installation time (if I understood correctly)
<zaan> and f4 gets me in "special boot parameters, overview"
<jrib> zainka: by the way, what program are you compiling?
<cmt^^> well, like I said, there are tips on the bottom of the screen
<zaan> which, if I press it, only mentions 'Rescue' and a way to boot into a rescue mode
<scane__> What is the preferred way to get midnight commander into 6.10 AMD64 ? Add debian sources? Download some package? Please help I cant find any answer that fits on the web.
<cmt^^> zaan - what are the different F*-commands listed on the bottom of the screen?
<Dylan`> hi, can someone help me?
<Dylan`> How can i get 'aoss' ?
<huiber1> scane__: for M.C. "apt-get install mc"
<jrib> Dylan`: sudo apt-get install aoss
<cmt^^> I know you're supposed to be able to change the resolution from VGA
<Dylan`> doesnt work
<zaan> they are not listed at the bottom, but rather in the middle of the screen.
<scane__> huiber1, on 6.10 amd64 it does not know of "mc"
<Dylan`> It says cant find the pacckets
<jrib> !info aoss
<ubotu> Package aoss does not exist in any distro I know
<zaan> they range from f2 to f10
<Dylan`> Well, how can i get it?
<jrib> Dylan`: alsa-oss  I mean :)
<fyrestrtr> !info alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.11-1 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<Dylan`> oke..
<cmt^^> zaan - join #ubuntu-priv-help
<Jowi> !framebuffer | cmt^^
<ubotu> cmt^^: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Dylan`> nice, it works
<cmt^^> there's too much flood here for me to concentrate
<soundray> scane__: you need to activate the right repository
<Jowi> cmt^^, look at the bottom of that page for changing resolutions
<JJones0207> This is what happens, I start up the computer with the CD with Ubuntu Installation Alternate. Then, I click Install in text mode, I check off english and stuff. Next, It checks for devices then I get the error "Your installation CD couldnt be mounted. This probaly means that a CD was not in the drive. If so you can insert it now and try again.
<zaan> I'm there
<Dylan`> Btw, if im gaming, the sound comes like 3 or 4 seconds later, how can i fix this?
<soundray> !universe | scane__
<ubotu> scane__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Dylan`> Can someone help, please?
<keeganX> Dylan`: are you gaming with wine?
<Dylan`> no
<Dylan`> Initializing SDL audio driver...
<Dylan`> SDL audio driver is "alsa".
<Dylan`> But still the sound comes 4 seconds later
<Dylan`> :/
<keeganX> Dylan`: Is it a linux native game then?
<Dylan`> its a linux game, yes
<zainka> jrib sorry for delay in answering, I am (trying) to compile KDE Kontrollerlab, an IDE for avr-gcc and AVR microcontroller debugging. It can be found on sourceforge http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=177228
<JJones0207>  This is what happens, I start up the computer with the CD with Ubuntu Installation Alternate. Then, I click Install in text mode, I check off english and stuff. Next, It checks for devices then I get the error "Your installation CD couldnt be mounted. This probaly means that a CD was not in the drive. If so you can insert it now and try again.
<JJones0207> <zaan> I'm there
<fyrestrtr> zainka: what error do you get?
<soundray> JJones0207: don't repeat please
<JJones0207> SOrry
<soundray> JJones0207: is it a SATA CD-ROM?
<JJones0207> SATA? its rewriteable
<soundray> JJones0207: how is it connected?
<rambo3> :)
<zainka> when typing 'make' it simply says command not found
<rambo3> aot.get install make
<fyrestrtr> zainka: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jowi> zainka, you need to install build-essential
<knoppix> hello world
<JJones0207> Not sure but I know ive installed ubuntu on it before with what ever it has
<soundray> JJones0207: have you used the "Check CD" boot option?
<ubuntuxx> my problem is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35577/
<knoppix> hello world, i need help with kubuntu
<zainka> Thanx. now installing build essential
<ubuntuxx> know my problem ?
<ubuntuxx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35577/
<Dylan`> Btw, if im gaming, the sound comes like 3 or 4 seconds later, how can i fix this?  the sound driver is 'alsa'
<JJones0207> Yes, Check CD for defects ( I Doubt after burning it 6 times its defective ) its doesnt detect cd
<rambo3> ubuntuxx, ask in #c
<soundray> Dylan`: nobody knows, otherwise they would have replied to you. Try in a few ours when a few new people have logged on.
<Dylan`> oke.
<knoppix> hello guys i need help with kubuntu problem
<ubuntuxx> <ubuntuxx> my problem is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35577/
<ubuntuxx> * ##undefined-behavior :Cannot send to channel
<ubuntuxx> rambo3
<soundray> ubuntuxx: please do not repeat
<rambo3> ubuntuxx, oaste them code not error and you need to be registerd i think
<Ash-Fox> !swf-player
<ubotu> swf-player: Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 188 kB
<soundray> ubuntuxx: why don't you install mserv from the repos?
<Ash-Fox> !flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: Macromedia Flash Player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.0.79-0.2 (edgy), package size 685 kB, installed size 1528 kB (Only available for i386)
<rambo3> ubuntuxx /j ##C
<Ash-Fox> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<ubuntuxx> ok
<Ash-Fox> What a choice...
<JJones0207> Why isnt it able to detect the cd but at the same time its booting off of it.......
<Ash-Fox> JJones0207, because you need to fit the bootloader in the first 512k or something
<JJones0207> 512 of ram?
<Ash-Fox> Yes.
<JJones0207> maybe thats why its not working ( cant detect cd ) that computer only has like 128 RAM
<sod75> !helpme | knoppix
<ubotu> knoppix: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JJones0207> thats why i got the alternate
<soundray> Ash-Fox: you're not being helpful
<ollum> hi... i got a problem. i'm in the livecd mode now and i want to mount my ubuntu partitions cuz my xserver is fucked up. i dont manage to get them mounted properly.
<Ash-Fox> That's MB, I was talking about KB
<soundray> JJones0207: that's not the reason
<knoppix> hehehe ok
<Jowi> JJones0207, no that is not the problem.
<Jowi> JJones0207, I've installed ubuntu in systems with 64mb ram :)
<knoppix> heres my prob: how do i change the username and password in pppoeconf
<Ash-Fox> The bootloader to my knowledge doesn't have enough code to know which boot device it's booting from
<stiffme1983> hello everyone
<Ash-Fox> enough room for code
<JJones0207> it says Mounting \dev\blahblah then it says invalid arguement
<JJones0207> and then that message pops up
<soundray> JJones0207: the CD boots while the drive is under the control of the BIOS. Then the kernel tries to take over, which is when it fails for some reason.
<knoppix> coz i recently transferred residence and i kind of don't know how to change the username and password that loads on my pc
<knoppix> im using knoppix now - quite obviously
<JJones0207> But it says it loaded the kernal before installation starts
<rambo3> JJones0207, does it have a console
<JJones0207> ?
<soundray> JJones0207: this happens sometimes when a CD-ROM is of the more recent SATA type, and is connected to a controller that doesn't have support. Hence my earlier question.
<rambo3> shell  pormpt
<soundray> JJones0207: since you've installed ubuntu before, that isn't the problem now.
<thomas> how can i kill X so it doesn't start again?
<soundray> thomas: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<JJones0207> Well last time I ran the CD and I couldnt get the regular one to work so someone told me to get the alternate and it worked
<soundray> JJones0207: so you have the Ubuntu Desktop CD as well?
<JJones0207> The regular one?
<soundray> JJones0207: yes
<Jowi> knoppix, should be in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets (or "pap-secrets" those files are usually identical)
<JJones0207> Yeah but it doesnt have enough ram to run also it freezes when I try to start ubuntu ( run from cd )
<knoppix> ok i will try thanks mate!
<soundray> JJones0207: can you borrow some RAM somewhere just for the installation?
<knoppix> logging off and rebooting
<JJones0207> I could try but it would take a little while since its a old computer
<JJones0207> Pentium 3
<JJones0207> 128 ram
<phlasphy_> hey all
<JJones0207> 30gb hdd
<ollum> hi... i got a problem. i'm in the livecd mode now and i want to mount my ubuntu partitions cuz my xserver is fucked up. i dont manage to get them mounted properly.
<soundray> JJones0207: you might fare better with a xubuntu installation on that machine.
<zainka> Is it possible to use, say ghost, to create a image of my Linux ubuntu partition to port it to another running bigger hdd? offcourse with some system repair after oprting to make installation match with hardware...
<m15k> any one who sucessfully installed an Fujitsu-Siemens Wireless Adabter... : )
<soundray> !language | ollum
<ubotu> ollum: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JJones0207> whats xubuntu
<ollum> sry
<soundray> !xubuntu | JJones0207
<ubotu> JJones0207: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<JJones0207> whats the differance? its not as good is it?
<DARKGuy> Mornin' :)
<phlasphy_> JJones0207: its better :P
<foxxNBonE> can any help installing dans guardian
<soundray> JJones0207: it depends on what you mean by 'good'
<JJones0207> Well nvm but Im looking at the system requirements
<phlasphy_> ok
<JJones0207> should i still get the alternate
<soundray> JJones0207: gnome is very user friendly, but it's also very slow on old systems like yours
<Jowi> JJones0207, you can also look here for low mem alternative installations: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<JJones0207> because that requires 64mb and I wouldnt want to take up the whole 128 ram
<soundray> JJones0207: no, I'd try the regular one
<JJones0207> ok
<zainka> ... Aboute compiling... when running ./configure on package kontrollerlab found on sourceforg, what does this message mean...
<zainka> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<JJones0207> well im going to download it and I got to go to school right now but thanks you all helped me so I wouldnt be sitting here still trying to find out y
<soundray> zainka: yes, that's possible. You have to update your /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst after that operation
<zainka> X is ... unknown to me
<zainka> thanks for answering my first one, Soundary
<timo91> what dose it mean when the power button on the top right wont respond when presed ?
<thomas> how do i stop x, so that it won't restart automatically?
<stiffme1983> zainka: you maybe need development files for xserver
<stiffme1983> thomas: ctrl+atl+F1
<soundray> thomas: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'. I've told you before
<soundray> stiffme1983: that's not correct
<stiffme1983> thomas: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<SeyToN> can someone help me please with wifi to the ap?
<soundray> stiffme1983: okay, I take it back
<timo91> it seems the only way i can log out is by pressing the restart button on my pc the ubuntu button dose not respond
<thomas> soundray: sry my x died :)
<stiffme1983> soundray: hi ,do you familiar with intel C++ compiler?
<soundray> stiffme1983: no
<SeyToN> anyone?
<timo91> how do i turn the computer off from the tuminal
<voraistos> sudo halt
<timo91> thank you
<glaz> halt wont shut it down tho
<timo91> log off ?
<glaz> it will just bring the computer to be halted
<timo91> i want to restart
<glaz> you want to power it off ?
<voraistos> sudo reboot
<timo91> yes
<voraistos> or ctrl alt del
<timo91> thank you
<glaz> man halt
<Eclypse> hah, that's quite funny. on the automatix wiki it says don't listen to anyone in the ubuntu channel if they say that automatix caused the problem, they are misinformed, lmao
<Eclypse> after what you guys told me yesterday, I believe it.
<voraistos> halt -R reboots as well i think
<timo91> i hate it when this thing crashs
<timo91> now the terminal wont load :-/
<SniZ> what i must do for increase system perfomance? i`ve get this: 3.7 16.6 169:22.03 Xorg  , i have gnome and i think my old video card cant do hardware acceleration
<ollum> i cannot boot into gnome becauze my xserver broke. i tried to reconfigure it but it doesnt work. it says: no screens found ; xf86CloseConsole:KDSETMODE failed bad file descriptor; xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed bad file descriptor.
<voraistos> OK i have some problem installing ubuntu on a quite old machine (10 years old ). I dont want X, i just want  a 3com etherlink III ISA to be detected... can anybody help ?
<Eclypse> timo91 what happened?
<timo91> thats the thing no error masege nothing
<Eclypse> timo91 persistent?
<timo91> it just stops working slow thou untill i cant even do any thing
<Tazmon> wow...
<timo91> Eclypse:im getting sick of this
<humbolt> I would like the latest beagle from feisty to be backported to dapper. There were significant bug-fixes!
<stiffme1983> ollum: you need correct graphic drivers?
<humbolt> How to make that happen?
<timo91> the opend applications work great but wont let me open any more
<SniZ> if i change viedo card riva tnt 2 to more powerfull, and get hardware acceleration, XORG gnome can be faster?
<timo91> or even restart it
<sod75> voraistos: not sure, but might look into recompiling your kernel and enabling isa stuff , it may no longer be in there by default on ubuntu...
<Eclypse> timo91 have you posted on the ubuntuforums?
<glaz> SniZ, get AIGLX
<glaz> + gnome
<SniZ> glaz, what?
<Eclypse> timo91, they are often much more helpful then the IRC
<Eclypse> timo91 unless you're setting up something like compiz.
<Tazmon> I'm new to this and very impressed with all that's in ubuntu.. was wondering if I could get some help with a wireless issue though :P It's the only thing I haven't been about to get working yet
<ollum> before it worked normally.. but i changed smth in the xorg.conf file ( me - dumb ) and it wont start... if i try to copy another backup file it doesnt work either
<Tomcat_> Tazmon: Just state your question.
<voraistos> sod75: is the kernel source present on the CD ? How do i compile with the ubuntu package if there is one ?
<ollum> i tried reconfiguring but i cant choose vesa. there is only neomagic, silicon... and voodoo
<timo91> Eclypse:im just a nomal user all i want to do is log on use the work processor and a bit of internet the log off
<Eclypse> timo91, we're all normal.  we all have basic needs that we need fofilled. and sometimes those needs are ridiculously hard to satisfy in linux.
<Eclypse> timo91, in your case, hardware incapatability, your best bet is posting on the forum, trust me.
<Tazmon> well, I've followed all I can from the forums and other places with getting the wireless setup and when I type "iwlist eth1 scan" I get a list of all the networks near my house and mine.  And useing the Network manager I see all the networks, but I can't connect to any of them.  I try, it hangs for about two mins, and then connects to the eth0 wired connection again
<sod75> voraistos: don't know if it's on the cd, but you need "sudo apt-get build-essential" and then do a "make menuconfig" which should get you the menu for selecting the option/modules
<Eclypse> timo91, its the most active form I've ever been to in my life, lol, 2000 people active half the time.
<timo91> Eclypse:what was the name of it
<Eclypse> timo91 www.ubuntuforums.org
<Eclypse> timo91, and if you are wondering, my account name is Patrick-Ruff
<timo91> i cant open a application remeber including opera
<timo91> im going to have to press the reset button
<Eclypse> timo91, ubuntu is your main computer?
<timo91> yhe
<Eclypse> ok
<voraistos> sod75: You mean if i install the ubuntu kernel-source package it will put the sources in /src and ill just have to configure, compile, install and reboot just like a vanilla one ?
<Eclypse> umm
<Eclypse> I could post for you if you want?
<timo91> bit of a shame like
<Eclypse> you may have to format, though
<Eclypse> I can't think of any reason why nothing would start.
<Tazmon> ne1?
<sod75> voraistos: yup build-essential is a metapackege with dev stuff like make, etc
<timo91> :(all the power is taken away from me
<Eclypse> what?
<timo91> i can only close the applications but cant open them ] 
<Eclypse> hey, could someone in this damn channel actually help timo?
<kmaynard> Tazmon, you using any kind of encryption?
<Tazmon> nope
<timo91> i think a restart should do it
<Tazmon> tried it but same effect
<kmaynard> !language | Eclypse
<ubotu> Eclypse: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Eclypse> k
<Eclypse> lol
<Eclypse> you havn't restarted yet?
<Eclypse> no way . . . lol
<timo91> lol no
<voraistos> timo91 whats the trouble
<voraistos> ?
<timo91> i hate doing it
<SniZ> glaz, can you help me with AIGLX?
<Tazmon> I've also tried different channels, changing my ssid around
<macgyver_79> how do I check enviromental variables?
<rausb0> macgyver_79: export
<macgyver_79> thanks!
<Eclypse> timo91, dude, when you can't open any programs you restart . . . lol
<Eclypse> timo91, that's like the first resort.
<Eclypse> timo91, go restart.
<timo91> voraistos:My computer stop responding so i wanted to restart it ,the qiut button on the top right dosnt seem to work, and i can open any new applications but the ones opend work great
<Jowi> timo91, "sudo shutdown -r now"
<Tazmon> can you get to terminal?
<Eclypse> or
<Eclypse> timo "sudo reboot"
<Eclypse> ;)
<Tazmon> ctrl+alt+1  then do what they said?
<timo91> Jowi: i cant open the terminal its not opend
<Eclypse> hit reset then.
<Eclypse> good luck
<cmt^^> damn it
<cmt^^> zaan left before i could help him
<cmt^^> 8(
<timo91> ok ,restart it is
<Eclypse> I'm out of this channel, peace.
<ollum> peace
<kmaynard> !launguage
<Tazmon> timo1, can you do the Ctrl+alt+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launguage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kmaynard> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kmaynard> are the planets out of whack today or what?
<blaa> No candidate version found for sun-j2re1.5
<blaa> 
<Tazmon> oops  Ctrl+alt+F1
<voraistos> timo91 all you want is to restart the machine, or repair it as well as you suspect something to blue screen unexpectedly ?
<Tazmon> well... guess no one here has an idea about why I can see wireless networks but not connect to them?
<marco81> for italian language
<marco81> which chn
<osfameron> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jorunn> can someone help: I dont know how to install a new set of icons...just downloaded from gnome-looks.org but dont know what to do now...
<voraistos> syteme preferences, something in there, drag and drop
<xabbott> ~/.icons ?
<timo90> well it waorks now,its almost like nothing was wrong
<Tazmon> great
<jorunn> sorry didn't tell --> working under beryl
<voraistos> should be the same. it is not window decorator independant
<kmaynard> Tazmon, have you checked the forums?
<macgyver_79> if I want to use a different compiler do I just do> export CC=gcc3.4 ?
<Tazmon> yup
<rausb0> Tazmon: is it open (unencrypted) wlan?
<Tazmon> I'm still digging, but haven't seen anyone get to where I'm at
<Tazmon> and not connect
<Tazmon> yes wide open
<Tazmon> I'll lock it down after I connect
<rausb0> Tazmon: and which wlan card/chipset do you use in the client?
<Tazmon> I get the same thing happening when I try to connect to my neighbors open Wlans
<derFlo> Hibernating doesn't work
<Tazmon> I have the Broadcom 4306 chipset
<derFlo> (ubuntu gnome)
<Tazmon> in a Dell Inspiron 8600
<rausb0> Tazmon: and you use bcm43xx for that?
<Tazmon> I've tried using both the kernel method and the ndiswrapper method
<Tazmon> yes
<rausb0> Tazmon: for bcm43xx you need firmware files in /lib/firmware/<your_kernel_version>
<Tazmon> that would be the 2.6.17-10-generic folder right?
<derFlo> Suspend to RAM does not work
<rausb0> Tazmon: if that is your kernel, yes
<derFlo> (ubuntu gnome)
<voraistos> like Duke says. shit happens
<Tazmon> yup got them in there and in just the /lib/firmware folder too
<kmaynard> !language  | voraistos
<ubotu> voraistos: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SniZ> ugabubga
<rausb0> Tazmon: did you only try connecting with the network manager applet or also with iwconfig and ifconfig on the command line?
<Grem> hi
<Tazmon> only the network manager...
<Tazmon> didn't find how to do the other ways yet
<Tazmon> I'll go search
<voraistos> derFlo: depending on hardware ACPI is + or - supported. An by the way Duke is friendly and says friendly things :P
<Tazmon> unless you want to tell me ;)
<rausb0> Tazmon: right. open a terminal.
<kmaynard> Tazmon, after all that whining you did, you can google for a few ;)
<Tazmon> just needed a pointer on what to google ;)
<voraistos> Tazmon. Dont google, accept it wont work. I have an atheros working perfectly on whax that wont do a thing except detection on ubuntu. Its been one year of googling.
<brett> hey can someone help me?
<voraistos> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DARKGuy> !anyone | brett
<ubotu> brett: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<macgyver_79> help pls> I cant compile a program> error: invalid lvalue assignment        any clue?
<damageDOne> Does anyone know how I could have stuffed up a perfectly good laptop by using ssh to transfer my homefolder from my old machine to my new one?
<brett> does anyone know how to get AVI files to work in ubuntu? i've tried automatix2 to install my plugins, with no luck. still, i get the same errors.
<Tazmon> well... if I don't get this working then the whole point of using ubuntu for me on this laptop is pretty much pointless...
<DARKGuy> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sod75> damageDOne: you messed up the hidden .something files .
<sod75> ?
<voraistos> brett: avi container has to be supported by the player.
<keeganX> Does anyone know where the amarok dock icon is stored?
<voraistos> and every player i know supports it, brett
<rausb0> Tazmon: does "sudo iwlist scanning" see your wireless AP?
<Tazmon> so I just did a "sudo dhclient" and it's getting all the right information
<Tazmon> yes it does
<manc> Is there an application that can take care of the 'Desktop' other than Nautilus? Nautilus doesn't seem to align icons very well...
<damageDOne> sod75: did I? For some reason after the 4 hours worth of copying, I went to save a small text file and was told that I didn't have enough diskspace. I logged out and couldn't log back in.
<Tazmon> and I just did a ifconfig eth1 and it all looks good
<rausb0> Tazmon: so can you ping the AP's ip address now?
<brett> Avi container?
<Tazmon> yup
<voraistos> manc: i am sure its due to the width of the icons, which are different. if you setup properly nautilus it should do the job.
<Tazmon> but... it's on the wire...
<brett> how/where do i get avi container?
<keeganX> brett: what video player are you using?
<brett> i was trying to use totem
<brett> or vlc
<voraistos> brett: it is supported by mplayer, totem, etc out of the box
<manc> voraistos, it aligns horizontally but not vertically like windows
<voraistos> manc well you can use explorer.exe under wine if you want it like windows :P
<manc> har har har
<brett> where do i get avi container?
<callas> dunno
<rausb0> Tazmon: huh? you just said that dhclient over wlan works?
<voraistos> you might have security issues though. just to align godam icons on a desktop
<keeganX> Whats the channel for the new ubuntu release?
<voraistos> brett: it is not something to download. i think your problem i related to codecs, not to the container.
<Lynoure> keeganX: The one in works? #ubuntu+1
<brett> well, i dont know
<keeganX> alright thanks
<brett> i've tried to download the win32 codecs and mplayer.. no success. im trying to watch a video we exported from windows via premiere to critique
<Tazmon> Am I here?
<jrib> keeganX: which release are you referring to?  edgy?
<rausb0> Tazmon: yes
<keeganX> No feisty, but I found the channel
<Tazmon> yeah it does rausb0
<Tazmon> am I still here?
<brett> yes
<David777> You appear to be here
<rausb0> Tazmon: yes
<Tazmon> whoa...
<voraistos> brett: when you have a .avi file, it certainly uses the avi container. The container says how to sync audio, video and others. If you want a good container, you can use ogm instead. However to play your avi files properly, you will need the codecs the video track and audio track use. It can be Xvid and mp3. If you want to install those, go to RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<x-r00t-x> help . when firestarter is runing . i cant use irc server . what do i do now .. how do i open 6667 port ?
<Tazmon> 20 lines all at once...
<David777> lol, you need a wider window or a smaller font Tazmon
<brett> ok, thank you
<David777> Anyone know how to prevent the console on the CLI install from switching to 80x30 mode?
<jessid> Hello, some of you have any idea of how can I know If an user is in certain group? For example I want to be sure user xyz is in groups uucp and lock.....I think I have to use the app that is in gnome, but group lock didnt exist... I created one, but I dont know what the id is....may I use any number??? Thanks
<brett> Oh, another question. I recently installed checkgmail and now i cannot get it out of my system tray.. is there a ctrl + alt + del application? sorry im still new to ubuntu.
<rausb0> jessid: id <username>
<David777> brett: You can open an xterm and use "ps aux | less" to view all processes.
<keeganX> brett: System>Administration>System Monitor
<Tazmon> So here's what I just did, I used the sudo dhclient eth1 and it was just looping, so using the network-manager, I click on the wireless network I want to connect, to .  Almost immediately I got assigned a dhcp address using the dhclient... but network-manager just kept looping... then 2 mins later it auto changed back to wired and that's when I was asking if I was still here but didn't see anything happening... then all the sudden about 20 lines a
<David777> jessid: "groups <username>" will tell you the groups a user belongs to
<brett> wow, holy crap.
<Tazmon> I just don't understand why I get an IP from the router, but I can't actually connect
<timo90> were can i download berly svn
<jessid> rausb0: thanks, what about the id i assigned to the new group lock??? is there any specific number???
<jessid> David777: thanks, what about the id i assigned to the new group lock??? is there any specific number???
<David777> The group numbers will be in the /etc/groups file
<jrib> brett: system > adminstration > system monitor
<keeganX> brett: Automatix2 installs a ctrl-alt-del script for nautilus
<brett> i just found that
<David777> Oops, no groups file on Ubuntu, Gah
<brett> yeah i tried ctrl + alt + del, and nothing came up either
<David777> Sorry, /etc/group
<timo90> were to get the latest beryl svn
<timo90> ?
<brett> another question: i cannot resize windows.. i get the cursor to appear like it wants to resize the window, then when i try, its like im not even pressing down my mouse button, when i really am.
<dredhammer> hello how do you patch sources? i tried the patch cmd but it seems like it just hangs
<David777> Anywayz, anyone know how to prevent the console from switching to 80x30?
<Tazmon> I'm going to try disabling ipv6... some others seemed to have problems with that
<Tazmon> I'll be back
<jrib> dredhammer: patch -n num < file.patch   read patches manual page for an explanation of -p
<Tazmon> after a reboot
<David777> dredhammer: Usually, patch is used like this "patch -p1 < patchfile.txt"
<jrib> patch's even
<Tazmon> thanks for laughing at / with me ;)
<brett> nevermind, found it out.
<David777> No console experts in here?
<David777> Gah
<jrib> dredhammer: oops yes I mean -p as David777 said
<dredhammer> so its not supposed to hang in the terminal?
<dredhammer> when you use the patch cmd
<David777> dredhammer: If it hangs in the terminal, it means it is waiting on input from stdin.
<jrib> dredhammer: no, how did you enter the command?
<Karhuton> I have a laptop with 3 usb ports, all of them should be 2.0/1.0. After reboot Gnome's HAL device manager shows two 1.0 and one 2.0 USB controllers. If I plug an usb (2.0) cd drive into any of the ports, the usb 1.0 controllers take over it. I rmmod ohci_hcd and modprobed ehci_hcd, which then took over all the ports (I can plug in the drive to any port and the 2.0 controller handles it). But now my usb mouse or keyboard (1.0) won't work 
<David777> You didn't use the "<" character to give it some input.
<David777> Gah, I'm helping more people than I'm getting help
<dredhammer> patch -p ../tsocks-1.8b5-tordns1.diff
<jrib> dredhammer: you need an argument to -p and you need the "<".  Patch reads from standard input
<voraistos> David777: its always like that with me, thats why its rare when i come around here ...
<David777> dredhammer: You shoul've typed "patch -p0 < ../tsocks-1.8b-tordns1.diff"
<Karhuton> I modprobed ohci after ehci, but when I stuck the cd drive in the port the 2.0 controller took over and then the kernel driver spit an error to console I had open and now the drive doesn't work anymore.. How can I get both 2.0 and 1.0 working? Can I dedicate certain ports to ohci and others to ehci, if it can't automatically chooset he correct controller?
<dredhammer> ok thanks
<David777> dredhammer: If -p0 does not work, try -p1
<David777> This room is more like "*nix for newbies" than "Ubuntu Support"
<Tazmon> and I'm back... but no love on the disabling ipv6 to help...
<David777> But I bet if someone goes to #unix or whatever and says, "I have a patch for Ubuntu that does't work..." they get shunted here.
<David777> Tazmon: What's the problem you are working on?
<timo90> how how do i editmy souce list
<Tazmon> I'm trying to get my wireless working.
<David777> 941 people in here and no one uses the console.
<VigoFusion> Synaptic Package Manager always errors and says I do not have a Domain Name. is there a fix?
<Tazmon> I've got it sooooo close, but just not geting any info transfered from the router other than an IP
<jrib> !repos | timo90
<ubotu> timo90: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<voraistos> David777 ido agree. Thats why i moved from Debian. #debian is completly empty and non-friendly. At least noobs are quite nice. And after all, we are all noobs, as non one knows everything :)
<timo90> :-P
<David777> Tazmon: You might be outta luck.  My brother has been spending about a year trying to get the wireless adapter in his laptop to work under Ubuntu.
<David777> Tazmon: What do you get when you run "uname -a"?
<Tazmon> not what I want to hear :P
<David777> Tazmon: Don't give up yet.  My brother wouldn't let me help him.
<kr0n1x> salve c' qualcuno che ha mai usato swap magic su ps2?
<voraistos> David777: And your brother is just like me :(
<x-r00t-x> help . when firestarter is runing . i cant use irc server . what do i do now .. how do i open 6667 port ?
<jbroome> voraistos: are you looking on the right network for #debian?
<Tazmon> Linux taz-laptop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<David777> That's a pretty recent kernel...
<freddy> hello.. a quick question.. i forgot.. how do i know which kernel image i'm using?
<jrib> !it | kr0n1x
<ubotu> kr0n1x: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kr0n1x> sorry used ./amsg :)
<rausb0> freddy: cat /proc/version   or   uname -a
<jbroome> freddy: uname -a
<Tazmon> downloaded within the last 2 weeks
<freddy> thanks
<voraistos> jbroome: ow i dont remember. But debian support is more on mailing lists, and has always been. And debian is always stable, but always old as well.
<Tazmon> right now I'm using the bcm43xx method to do this and not the ndiswrapper method
<freddy> i'm using generic.. that's not good.. right? i should like compile a new one for my amd dual core?
<David777> Tazmon: I'm gonna establish a private channel because I want you to post "lspci -v" output and it takes up quite a lot of space.  OK?
<kr0n1x> hi there's someone used Swap Magic dvd/cd on PS2?
<Tazmon> I tried that too but never saw anything
<voraistos> use #voraistos. thats its purpose :)
<jbroome> freddy: that's fine
<voraistos> David777
<David777> voraistos: ?
<voraistos> use #voraistos if you want to use a private channel, thats what i use it for :)
<David777> I just use /query <nick> and I get a new window
<voraistos> true lol
<DanglyBits> i am looking for some software to use as a blog that can post pictures..like spaces.live.com what software avialable for edgy amd64 could i use?
<VigoFusion> Tommy
<Tazmon> DanglyBits do you currently have webspace?  Looking to get it?  Or host your own?
<holaa> HI
<Fernanda> Holaa
<Fernanda> a todoss !
<Fernanda> Como estann ??
<Fernanda> de donde son ??
<jrib> !es | Fernanda
<ubotu> Fernanda: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<voraistos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<vickiii> How are you?
<Fernanda> how are you ?
<Condorcet> hey i have a problem with wireless connection at edgy. iwconfig shows the eth1 interface, but network-admin from menu doesnt allow me to start this connection. with sudo and without. simply i can open a window with preferences and click "active" and it doesnt remember it - when i open it again its still inactive. any ideas?
<voraistos> me siento bien amigo
<Fernanda> quien hablaa espaol ?
<timo90> You have 1 broken package on your system!
<timo90> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it. ??
<Fernanda> :D
<zch> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DanglyBits> Tazmon: i have my own server
<DARKGuy> Fernanda: o hablo espao, pero aca no hablan espaol, para ir a un canal  en espaol por favor escribe /join #ubuntu-es :)
<Fernanda> Eiiii quien hablaa espaol ??
<DARKGuy> Fernanda: no estas leyendo? :S
<Fernanda> fernanda_lalleva@hotmail.com
<DARKGuy> Eh
<DARKGuy> You all know what to do now -_-'
<voraistos> es possible que esta un damn bot
<Tomcat_> !es | voraistos
<ubotu> voraistos: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<voraistos> wtf ?
<x-r00t-x> !mysqltcl
<ubotu> mysqltcl: Interface to the MySQL database for the Tcl language. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.02-1 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Fernanda> Darkguiy respondee dx
<DARKGuy> Man, what a language soup xD;
<Fernanda> te estoy hablandoo dx
<DARKGuy> Fernanda: Y yo te estoy diciendo que para hablar en espaol es en #ubuntu-es, aca no!
<David777> any kernel experts in here?
<DARKGuy> -_-'
<jrib> !anyone | David777
<ubotu> David777: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<voraistos> spanish experts only
<DARKGuy> Lol
<d0uglas> tell me it's possible to stuff ubuntu or even minix on my pocket pc
<David777> ubotu: Aren't you a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Aren't you a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vickiii> xD
<Valmarko> hello everybody. Where can I find a program that can extract rar files?
<x-r00t-x> can anyone tell me where do i find libmysqltcl3.02 file ?
<Fernanda> oyeee estoy chateando en el colegio imbecil !
<jrib> ubotu: tell David777 about yourself
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, gnomefreak, or tonyyarusso!
<crimsun> ?
<Polysics> hello ppl
<x-r00t-x> David777,  ubotu is a bots :P
<Polysics> sad as it seems, the linuxant driver beats the pants off any open source ones :-)
<jrib> crimsun: we can't convince fernanda/ caroo to speak spanish in #ubuntu-es only
<coniii> 
<David777> uboto: Do you know anything about console modes?
<Valmarko> hello everybody. Where can I find a program that can extract rar files?
<DARKGuy> Hell, I even tried telling her in Spanish and she didn't listen -_-'
<Carooo> Holaa soy 90 60 90
<jrib> !rar | Valmarko
<ubotu> Valmarko: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<d0uglas> argh too loud here.. yikes do i have to ask my ubuntu questions in #debian? lol
<Carooo> Hello !
<coniii> hellooo!
<DARKGuy> And from the looks of it, she just looks like she's wanting to get attention -_- *ignores*
<Tomcat_> Valmarko: unrar in multiverse
<Carooo> how are you ?
<coniii> how are u?
<voraistos> she call us imbecil !
<Valmarko> tanks
<coniii> but, you don't wanna took to her 
<David777> OK, I get "Console: switching to colour framebuffer 80x30" or somming like that.  How do I make it stop (without recompiling my kernel)?
<Carooo> fuck you !
<Diiba> Does anyone of you know the command for bittornado?
<DARKGuy> See :)
<jrib> at least it's english now I guess
<DARKGuy> jrib: lol
<coniii> :S
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<DARKGuy> Diiba: man bittornado works?
<voraistos> yeah but we usually get something for saying "damn"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@201.236.90.222]  by crimsun
<DARKGuy> Yay
<Diiba> No darkguy
<jrib> crimsun: thank you
<Diiba> IT doesnt.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<DARKGuy> Diiba: oO I think I have bittornado here... lemme check
<David777> Just to verify: No kernel or console experts in here right now at all?
<voraistos> ops rule
<DARKGuy> they do
<Diiba> The bittornado launches nicely from xfce menu.
<jrib> DARKGuy: ask your real question please
<Polysics> David777, what is a "console expert"? a bash programmer?
<x-r00t-x> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> David777: ask your real question please
<Diiba> But when I use fluxbox, I'm not able to find it from the menus
<Polysics> one quick thing: anyone using good old dialup on ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> Diiba: hey, you're right oO
<David777> Polysics: A console expert would be someone who knows how to run linux without a window manager.
<Diiba> Kinda wierd isn't it?
<jessid> Carooo I think you are in the wrong place,
<jrib> David777: the answer to your question is "yes" or "no", do either of those help you in any way?
<Polysics> i think anyone can do that David .-)
<thevenin> David777: there are people in here that can answer whatever you question is
<DARKGuy> Diiba: I got it
<Diiba> Darkguy, tellmetellmetellme :D
<Polysics> just go ahead and tell us what the problem is, i'm usually useless but not always .-)
<DARKGuy> Diiba: In a terminal, type: "cd /usr/bin && ls -a | grep 'bit'" and you'll get the command names
<voraistos> David777 i thought you needed a kernel expert ?
<Polysics> anyway, anyone knows where "Modem Lights" applet has gone?
<David777> lol, once again for the record "How do I prevent this from happening: "Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30"?
<Diiba> Ty Darkguy
<DARKGuy> Diiba: welcome :)
<Polysics> i only have the crappy Modem Monitor one which does not use pon/poff, and i'm not a fan of other methods
<David777> Does anyone know how to disable "Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30"?
<lenista> sry no i'm a bloody newbie
<Polysics> i'm running 6.10 stock if it's useful
<Journeyman> no need to repeat David777
<voraistos> David777: i dont even know which console is ubuntu using, but there must be a man page giving info about that
<David777> That would be both a console and a kernel expert question because some forum posts recommend rebuilding the kernel and others recommend passing arguments to grub.
<Valmarko> I already downloaded unrar, non free. What do I do now. Just unpack the file?
<jrib> Valmarko: downloaded?  Did you install it with the package manager?
<David777> Now, my Ubuntu system is a crappy little embedded board with a nerfed AMD Geode processor running at @400 MHz so rebuilding the kernel will take about a day.
<Valmarko> the packed file?
<Polysics> David777, this will be something you already know, but arguments to grub is better and safer if everything else works
<Valmarko> yes. synaptic...
<Polysics> David777, totally offtopic, could i use one of those to power a RAID disk cabinet?
<David777> Unfortunately, none of the arguments to grub that have been suggested work, Polysics?
<jrib> Valmarko: you can just double click on your file now, or use the command line 'unrar x file.rar' if you prefer
<Valmarko> tanks
<Valmarko> :)
<David777> Polysics: This board is so woefully underpowered, I wouldn't use it to control a toilet flusher.
<crimsun> David777: which vga= parameter did you pass?
<David777> I used "vga=normal", "video=vga16:off"
<Polysics> where is my Modem Lights applet? lol
<David777> Neither worked
<Polysics> all the docs mention that, and i don't have it :-)
<voraistos> Polysics: i think u can, as some products already do it
<David777> Polysics: I am googling "Modem Lights"...
<Polysics> i have a couple spare 250gb hds, sata
<Polysics> David777, seems like it's not included in the 6.10 stock
<voraistos> gimme one i just lost 500 gigs
<Polysics> Modem Lights is the recommended applet for pon/poff
<Placid> can anyone tell me which package stddef.h would be in? i can't find it via apt-cache and i've installed build-essential, and anything libstdc++ related.
<jrib> Polysics: is it the same as "modem monitor" applet that you can add to gnome-panel?
<Joe1> hello
<Polysics> jrib, no, that's another that works with the built in dialup, which doesn't work for me
<David777> Isn't "Modem Lights" a Gnome application?
<Joe1> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Polysics> David777, it is, but it's not installed nor i can find one anywhere
<jrib> Polysics: the description for gnome-applets seems to indicate it comes with modemlights, it seems to be the same
<Polysics> or rather, i'm starting to suppose it's actually that app
<Polysics> yes, but the configuration dialog is totally different, i think something's wrong somewhere
<bradbury9> anyone here with a 5G ipod? got a little problem
<Polysics> not that i really care, i can dial just fine, it's just to have a normal button to do it
<bradbury9> need the firmware
<Polysics> a two-state button would do too
<cyber> hi
<cyber> "configure:2399: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<jrib> !b-e | cyber
<ubotu> cyber: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Diiba> Ok. More help needed at the torrent area. Azureus client crashes after few seconds of use, does anyone know a bugfix (or link to some). Actually, it worked when I installed it from automatix, but for someunknown reason, I installed it again from commandline and then the crashing started.
<cyber> i opened synaptic & installed gcc
<miles_> Hello
<cyber> but it gave me thoat "
<jrib> cyber: install build-essential, see the link from ubotu
<cyber> ok
<miles_> Is it possible to print a batch of PDF files? (Edgy)
<Journeyman> erm
<Journeyman> why does ubuntu discourage compiling from source
<unimatrix9> hello there, how can i turn off update message?
<Polysics> Journeyman, because it is normally overkill
<Guardian> hi i need help please, i'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto ; however, when i type "net ads join" it just waits forever :(
<Guardian> i'm using edgy
<Polysics> software works just fine and you can tap the large knowledge base
<Guardian> it used to work with dapper
<Journeyman> Polysics, overkill how? I find programs function better when I compile them
<Polysics> do you? i can't tell the difference :-)
<David777> Polysics: It looks like it either comes with Gnome or it doesn't
<Polysics> David777, then it's the second :-) oh well, i'll just make a couple of desktop icons
<Journeyman> I also like to modify it to store the files where I tell it to
<David777> Polysics: If you have access to a version of Gnome with it installed, you might be able to copy the files over and modify some configuration but it'll probably be a major PITA.
<cyber> yea editing where it installs to etc
<Polysics> David777, totally not worth it, i was misled by the fact that the docs reference one app but there is actually another
<cyber> u can change things in the build so yea
<SidSilver4> hello,
<Polysics> now it's time to disc, thanks all for help... i've leeched this connection enough :-)
<Polysics> bye
<SidSilver4> is there a way to set a different language for a different user?
<David777> Does anyone know of any other grub options to prevent the kernel from "Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30"
<jrib> Polysics: man modemlights_applet
<phlasphy> i have a question everytime i try to open a youtube or google video firefox closes
<Valmarko> My pc has Windows and Ubuntu installed. I want to pass one document to sda1, the place where windows is installed. but it's nor permited. What can I do to change this?
<sysrage> not use ntfs
<cyber> Valmarko, take the long route, set up an ftp server and connect to it using ure  M$ machine :P
<compengi> valarians, are you on windows while you want to access linux directory?
<stoorty> use a pen drive
<cyber> then u can share files simply
<Valmarko> thanks
<sysrage> ya, go the direction compengi said. going from linux to windows isn't going to work
<SidSilver4> if it's the other way around, need to set permission properly perhaps?
<sysrage> not safely anyway
<Guardian> hi i need help please, i'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto ; however, when i type "net ads join" it just waits forever :(
<Luke> Does anyone know how to make open office documents that have 2 references to the same footnote?
<Luke> or know where to look/get help?
<David777> Valmarko: Can you mount sda1 as ntfs?
<Raven> how do i setup apache in Ubuntu with a GUI to configure it
<Valmarko> sda1 is a ntfs file system
<Tazmon> I've been doing some searching about the problem you were helping me with David777 and it seems that a lot of people lost their wireless connection with the upgrade to a newer kernel, Is there a way for me to install an older kernel?
<mypapit> Luke: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication
<Vorbote> SidSilver4: The user in question should add an "export LANG=blah" to his/her .bashrc
<mypapit> Luke: lot of openoffice.org hotshot are there
<David777> Valmarko: Can you run "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows"?
<Journeyman> Raven, a gui to configure apache?
<David777> Valmarko: You have to create "/mnt/windows" first though...
<mypapit> Luke: you prolly need #users.openoffice.org
<Luke> mypapit: thanks! i
<Vorbote> Raven: no such thing.
<Journeyman> why not just configure the httpd.conf file what do you need a gui for?
<Raven> yes m , I used to use comanche in windows of I have heard of webmin
<David777> Tazmon: Yes, you can install an older kernel, but it might be difficult.
<Tazmon> that's not just for apache though raven
<Vorbote> Raven: webmin is an option but is it a can of worms, and as far as I know RedHat tools have not been ported.
<pakix> where can i change the Splash Screen which is downloaded from art.gnome.org
<cyber> lol umm raven do it the normal way
<pakix> thx
<cyber> gui ftl
<Tazmon> I'm using ISPConfig now... but that's a pretty hard install
<Journeyman> Raven,  the apache config is super easy, why would you need a gui to edit it?
<Valmarko> I dont understand linux at all because I just started using ubuntu yesterday. Waht I can say is that the tow SO are already isntalled. Grub does the selection :)
<Raven> ok how do i install apche with all the php mysql etc
<David777> Valmarko: You need to open an xterm window.
<Journeyman> install php
<Journeyman> and install mysql
<Valmarko> The problem is: I want to transfer one file from ubuntu to sda1, where windows is installed
<David777> Valmarko: Then I can walk you through the steps of mounting sda1 and copying your file there.
<Tazmon> Raven, here's my favorite place for server setup help http://www.howtoforge.com/
<Valmarko> tanks
<Raven> cheers tazmon
<Tazmon> Raven: if you want the next step too, check out ISPConfig
<blaa> How can I install tomcat 5.5 on dapper?
<Raven> cheers
<cyber> lol @ acidburn
<Tazmon> I'll tell you though, the setups and learning the interface can be a pain
<cyber> u should be more original :?
<Journeyman> seariously? AcidBurn ?
<cyber> Journeyman, hacker movies ftl :/
<AcidBurn> is there a wifi meter, than can detect wireless net connection as a software app
<Journeyman> I know what it is from
<Journeyman> I was asking if this guy is for real
<AcidBurn> yep
<compengi> Valmarko, your sda1 is NTFS and you can't right from EXT3-EXT2 to NTFS
<Journeyman> airsnort
<cyber> valarians,  set up an ftp server :P
<David777> compengi: Newer kernels support writing to NTFS
<Journeyman> but I guess you want more of a meter
<Valmarko> tank you
<compengi> David777, i couldn't right ;)
<cyber> lol seriously Valmarko i think it might be easyer :P
<David777> compengi: I use SystemRescueCD to write to NTFS partitions all the time.
<stoorty> use ntfs-3g
<David777> I think that uses a 2.6.15 kernel
<stoorty> or just create a fat partition
<blaa> help me
<stoorty> and use that for swapping between os
<blaa> !tomcat5.5 | blaa
<pakix> where can i change the Splash Screen which is downloaded from art.gnome.org
<ubotu> tomcat5.5: Java Servlet 2.4 engine with JSP 2.0 support. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.17-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 340 kB
<pakix> thx
<KomiaPoika> how can i install xv 3.10a in ubuntu?
<David777> compengi: You might have to pass the rw option to mount
<Journeyman> AcidBurn, could try wifi-radar
<blaa> !tomcat5| blaa
<ubotu> tomcat5: Java Servlet 2.4 engine with JSP 2.0 support. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.30-11 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Raven> how do i install apache in terminal
<AcidBurn> journeyman: airsnort, it seem to be a cracker? but it will see other networks, like when I visited, a bookstore, they do offer wireless sevices..
<compengi> David777, i had removed windows and nfts partions as well :D
<Journeyman> AcidBurn, airsnort isn't a cracker
<David777> Raven: If you have aptitude, you can use it to install Apache
<compengi> David777, pure linux :P
<gpd> i am trying to help someone install ubuntu dapper via telephone - are there screen shots of the manual partition somewhere?
<Journeyman> it can be used to crack WEP keys but that is not it's primary purpose
<Raven> cheers david777
<David777> Raven: aptitude is a character mode interface to apt.
<AcidBurn> thanks......
<Obstfliege> nabend
<Tazmon> Raven:  Check out http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10
<Tazmon> Raven: that worked great for me
<David777> Can anyone tell me what channels would know how to prevent this: "Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30"
<Tazmon> Acid, kismet is a big one
<Journeyman> gpd, yes but they are hard to find
<Tazmon> and I've heard of airfart... but never used it
<gpd> Journeyman: i can find screens for server - but not desktop. - any ideas/?
<David777> gpd: Just get them to open an xterm
<David777> gpd: Is this during install?
<gpd> yes in stall
<Journeyman> *shurg* is the server a cli install?
<David777> Augh
<gpd> they are stuck on the screen where the partitioner asks for the mount points
<Journeyman> i hate how linux does paritions :)
<gpd> says that the windows partition has errors
<David777> gpd: There are virtual terminals available during the install
<Tazmon> AcidBurn: check out http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/
<David777> gpd: They could switch to a virtual terminal and run the character mode partitioner of choice
<gpd> David777: ok - what is the character mode installer agina?
<David777> Well, there's always fdisk...but I don't know what the installer uses.
<David777> Lemme check what's on the CD-ROM
<gpd> David777: the partitions are fine
<AcidBurn> tarzmon: tks, but it does not work broadcom 4318
<gpd> David777: he can't seem to get past the mount point setup
<cyber> hmm
<Journeyman> how hard is it to make 2 paritions
<Journeyman> / and swap
<cyber> i have a file, it looks like an exacutable file, pure-ftpd
<cyber> how do i run it?
<Journeyman> cyber, ./pure-ftpd
<gpd> Journeyman: the partitions are there - but when he goes past it says 'fat 32 disk has uncorrected errors-'
<Journeyman> o.O
<Journeyman> weird
<leafw> any clue on how to launch emacs without X, so that it remains inside an xterm?
<jrib> !info pure-ftpd | cyber
<ubotu> pure-ftpd: Pure-FTPd FTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.21-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 460 kB
<jrib> cyber: pure-ftpd is in the repositories, no need to run an executable you download.  Just install using synaptic or apt-get
<SidSilver4> i don't know how many times Ubuntu asks me for my password again when I am sure I tied it correctly the first time
<SidSilver4> anyone else experience this?
<David777> leafw: run emacs instead of xemacs
<SidSilver4> typed it correctly
<Journeyman> leafw, man emacs
<David777> leafw: emacs may be sym-linked to xemacs.
<gpd> If i can ssh into this jmachine can i install from there?
<cyber> jrib, i compiled frmo source
<Journeyman> or use vi *GRIN*
<cyber> even tho i had no idea what was going on :P
<jrib> cyber: right, no need to do that
<cyber> i just did ./configure then make & then make install
<cyber> but yea its running now, well seems to be
<gpd> ie. is there a curses install on the live disk?
<David777> leafw: Type "ls -l `which emacs`" and tell us what you see
<David777> gpd: I think you either have to be at the console or use a serial line.
<rausb0> jrib: i think this is the most common mistake of linux newbies now. they try to install software downloadeded from anywhere instead of taking it from the repos.
<leafw> David777 : -nw does it. Apparently emacs launches the GUI whenever there is #DISPLAY defined
<cyber> hmm jrib telnet from my M$ to the ftpd
<cyber> i log in fine but when i try ls or dir
<David777> leafw: Good to know
<cyber> i get " non data connection"
<cyber> "no data connection"
<cyber> any ideas?
<cyber> altho i think its ftp client related
<David777> Well thanks for all the help folks, lol
<asdf__> why does flash crash on the thin client
<gpd> ok --  i have screenshots of his machines -- he has 'no mount point selected for sdb1 -- but we wnt to install on sda!?
<leafw> David777 : ls -l `which emacs` prints  /usr/bin/emacs -> /etc/alternatives/emacs
<jrib> cyber: idk, I've never used telnet to ftp
* constrictor thinks ssh is the BEEZNISSSS
<leafw> David777 : ubuntu has its weirdos ...
<gpd> sdb1 refuses to have no mount point?
<cyber> i im not telnetin lol
<cyber> i meant ot say ftp =D
<cyber> there we go
<cyber> i now have access  to my whole file system
<cyber> through pure-ftpd
<cyber> instant shareing ftw
<cyber> much easyer then setting up samba or sumthing like that
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<cyber> thanks for the help guys
<asdf__> why does flash crash on the thin client
<jrib> cyber: np, glad it works, but in the future I would recommend installing packages fromt he repositories instead of compiling
<Journeyman> cyber, ftp is differenet than samba
<Journeyman> samba allows for real time running of files
<Journeyman> it is more of a remote drive, or network file system if you will
<Journeyman> but fur coping files, yes it is a much better protocol to use
<Journeyman> or
<Journeyman> erm for8
<Journeyman> dang, I give up
<Randakar> bah, update-grub bails out when it generates menu.list
<DARKGuy> lol
<Journeyman> cyber, keep in mind that ftp is a plain-text protocol, so don't use it on a network you don't trust, for that there is sftp
<asdf__> so any help
<jrib> asdf__: what does this command return:    xdpyinfo | grep 'depth of root'
<cyber> yea Journeyman i just needed a simple way of shareing files on my home network
<Randakar> of course nobody seems interested in debugging the update-grub shell script ;-)
<constrictor> how do i see a server's ssh configuration
<kynes> I installed edgy eft 1 hour ago
<kynes> everything is good but...
<asdf__> jrib,   depth of root window:    16 planes
<kynes> when I modify menu.lst
<cyber> no malicous users, yes i know it is diffrent to samba, diffrence that i like the most is pure-ftpd works & is set up easily, samba is a mission. yes jrib i know i should use the repositry's but u have to compile stuff some times, i mean other wise u never learn
<rausb0> cyber: you could also have installed openssh-server on the ubuntu box and winscp on the windows box
<kynes> it is written correctly, but there is no change
<voraistos> cyber you can use nfs, its fast and very reliable, and you can share with windows as well if you install windows services for unix from the microsoft website
<kynes> I make default 5 (windows) and ubuntu comes up selected..
<kynes> everytime
<jrib> cyber: you could learn to recompile the ubuntu source package too (giving ideas)
<kynes> and another issue (bug)
<jrib> asdf__: you may be bitten by this bug, please try one of the workarounds listed in the comments:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911
<kynes> livecd is working strangely and doesn't install in my HP nx5000 laptop
<cyber> ok 1 last question. if i cd to the dir of pure-ftpd. i use ./pure-ftpd to exacute it, but this is in a terminal and the terminal stays open. how do i make it so it runs in the back ground?
<constrictor> is there a way of looking a a server's SSH configuration from the command line?
<cyber> & how would i shut it down in the correct fassion
<asdf__> jrib, i'll take a look
<jrib> constrictor: take a look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<voraistos> cyber add && at the end
<rausb0> constrictor: less /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<constrictor> thanks
<cyber> thanks voraistos, any ideas on stopping it :P
<voraistos> i usually press the power button but shutdown command exists i think :)
<constrictor> thanks
<kynes> please help..
<kynes> timeout modification in menu.lst works.. but OS selection modification does not
<voraistos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kynes> I already asked my question..
<kynes> and I think these are bugs in edgy eft
<voraistos> ubotu is a stupid bot. dont mind :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a stupid bot. dont mind :P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> lol
<kynes> :)
<asdf__> jrib, no what happens is that when ever i try to go to a site on the thin client eg. candyland.com the browser closes but when i view on the server it works fine
<Randakar> kynes: OS selection is a bit odd in menu.list. I use 'savedefault' myself, that way it boots the last menu entry you chose
<kynes> I also did "default saved" and sudo grub-reboot 5
<kynes> Randakar: could you show me your menu.list file?
<h0ax> hello anyone hree ?
<lumpki> kynes, menu.lst is probably doing exactly what you told it to
<kynes> I tried savedefault stuff.. it didn't work either
<Rocito> how do i limit up/download rates on single programs or ports ?
<kynes> lumpki: I have 5 items in the list
<Randakar> kynes: Doubt my menu.list would help you, I've never tried doing what you're describing there.
<jrib> asdf__: hmm mayb be different then, but try closing all firefox and starting it as:  XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 firefox
<kynes> lumpki: and the last one is Windows..
<kynes> lumpki: it boots correctly by manual selection..
<h0ax> can i run ubuntu on a 166mhz pc ?
<jbroome> probably not with a GUI
<miles_> h0ax, try Xubuntu
<asdf__> jrib, how do i make it run like that
<David777> Haha!! I'm a wily hacker and you folks aren't!
<Randakar> h0ax: Don't expect that to run with anything near decent speed at any rate ;-)
<h0ax> wats Xubuntu
<Aversin> anyone got a sec? I have a newbie problem
<constrictor> can someone tell me why there could be a cron job running each hour although i have not set one up?
<Randakar> k0ax: I'm running the server edition on a 200Mhz one though. No desktop however.
<Randakar> h0ax: xubuntu
<cyber> ok, i would like to create 2 launchers, 1 to shut down pureftpd and one to start it again
<cyber> could some one please pvt me
<lumpki> kynes, put 'default 4' in the file to boot the fifth OS
<cyber> i would appreciate pvt help
<jbroome> constrictor: look in /etc/cron.hourly/
<h0ax> wats xubuntu
<jrib> asdf__: you would enter that in a terminal
<constrictor> thanks
<Randakar> !xubuntu
<kynes> lumpki: man... I'm sorry
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<lumpki> kynes, look in the comments of menu.lst to see how it works
<kynes> lumpki: I should have seen..
<David777> lol, For anyone who is interested, the brute force approach to preventing the "Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30" is to blacklist your frame buffer driver in /etc/modeprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.
<asdf__> jrib, i tryed alt f2 one sec
<jrib> asdf__: I'm not too familiar with thin clients, so if I say doesn't make sense, let me know
<lumpki> kynes, np man
<h0ax> thnaks
<Aversin> anyone got a sec? I have a newbie problem
<jbroome> Aversin: ask the ?
<asdf__> jrib, still closes the browser
<CREWMAN_peppe> hi guys i have a problem: my notebook has an ati radeon 9600 i run ubuntu edgy with proprietary driver. Notwithstanding i have installed correctly the driver (and both games or xgl runs smoothly) i have slow screensavers
<voraistos> David777: Well Hitler was doing the same kind of stuff, but his life ended up early.
<CREWMAN_peppe> only screensavers run slowly
<David777> Funny think is that the blacklist-framebuffer driver says this at the top: "# Framebuffer drivers are generally buggy and poorly-supported, and cause
<David777> # suspend failures, kernel panics and general mayhem.  For this reason we
<David777> # never load them automatically.
<h0ax> i dont have 128mb ram for xubuntu do i need 128 ?
<Aversin> I can get windows to see the shared file on the samba server, but I cant write to it. I also cant get the ubuntu box to see the windows box. Any ideas?
<jrib> asdf__: what about:  FIREFOX_DSP=none firefox
<apixelatedoffice> could someone tell me the EASIEST way to view nfo files on Linux (Ubuntu)?
<jbroome> apixelatedoffice: less *.nfo
<voraistos> gedit ?
<h0ax> i dont have 128mb ram for xubuntu do i need 128 ?
<Randakar> h0ax: To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM, when using the Alternate Install CD you can do with 64 MB.
<jbroome> they're just text files
<Rocito> how do i throttle up/download rates to programs or ports in ubuntu?
<Randakar> h0ax: that's from http://xubuntu.org/get
<apixelatedoffice> well if I change the extension to .txt, it's still garbled.
<cyber> h0ax, get ureself a new machine =D
<Randakar> Rocito: that's traffic shaping
<h0ax> its an old one i had in the cubbaord lol
<asdf__> jrib, The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<asdf__> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<asdf__> The error was 'BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)'.
<asdf__>   (Details: serial 58 error_code 10 request_code 144 minor_code 1)
<asdf__>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<asdf__>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<asdf__>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<asdf__>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<Randakar> Rocito: possible, but it will require a lot of manual text-mode command typing
<asdf__>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<jrib> !paste | asdf__
<ubotu> asdf__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<asdf__> sorry bout that
<jrib> asdf__: ok, my only other suggestion would be to try flash9 beta
<h0ax> weres the alternate install cd ?
<Randakar> h0ax: http://xubuntu.org/get
<Alakazamz0r> h0ax, same place the other isos are.
<h0ax> # 6.10, codename Edgy Eft (stable release)
<h0ax> # 6.06.1, codename Dapper Drake (stable release), with Long Term Support.
<h0ax> ?
<carld> What site do I check out what and upgrade to Edgy might break?
<asdf__> jrib, ok thx i g2g thanks for the help jrib
<carld> I am ready to do an upgrade of Dapper, being from Fedora, I am excited to have an upgrade actually work :)
<Alakazamz0r> h0ax, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/xubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<mojojojo_> hi
<JiHa> Hi all. Where can I set the keyboard layout in live mode?
<Randakar> !edgyissues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgyissues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rogue780> !unichrome
<David777> voraistos: Read this page before you play the Hitler card: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h0ax> 682mb ffs
<mojojojo_> I want to check what slows down my server. It's probably a kernel thing so using sth like top want help. Is there a way to check kernel operations?
<David777> voraistos: ...and I was just joking anywayz.
<rogue781> anyone know how to install and get working unichrome drivers with edgy?
<mojojojo_> wont help*
<cyber> once again. i do not have permission to move a file from 1 dir to another
<jrib> cyber: what file? from where to where?
<cyber> how can i change this? or whats the easyest way around this
<scott__> hey, anyone know where i have to put the LDPRELOAD command to preload the xorg yield hack to make aiglx smoohth on my nvidia machine?
<cyber> jrib, i want to move a folder from my desktop to var/www, but i get "you do not have permission to write to this folder"
<deusjevoo> http://www.minefi.gouv.fr/directions_services/sircom/technologies_info/immateriel/immateriel.pdf - France wants to make Paris "capital city" for open source software
<cyber> is there a way i can open the file browser in sudo or sumthing?
<jrib> cyber: /var/www is owned by root.  You need to use sudo
<deusjevoo> maybe someone can translate ?
<timo90> when adding public keys do you type them in the terminal or do you paste them on the souces.list
<jbroome> terminal
<cyber> jrib, you cant use sudo when ure using the GUI file browser :/
<jrib> cyber: gksudo nautilus  , but I'd recommend not using it often.  Maybe you should setup a group with /var/www
<cyber> a group?
<jrib> cyber: yeah, 'www-data' is the usual one I think.  Just change group ownership to www-data and allow the group to read write and execute
<scott__> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<scott__> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<David777> So, now that I've fixed my console problem anyone got an idea where I should post the fix in case anyone else has the problem?
<jrib> David777: wiki.ubuntu.com
<rothus> hi
<CREWMAN_peppe> hi guys i have a problem: my notebook has an ati radeon 9600 i run ubuntu edgy with proprietary driver. Notwithstanding i have installed correctly the driver (and both games or xgl runs smoothly) i have slow screensavers
<CREWMAN_peppe> only slow screensavers
<manmadha> Is there any tool like movie player (In windows??)
<rothus> yes
<Randakar> I'm getting an error from update-grub: "shift: 1: can't shift that many" anyone know what is going on there?
<rothus> its called windows media player
<jrib> manmadha: applications > sound and video > movie player
<unimatrix9> does automatix2 not give mplayer any more?
<lumpki> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<manmadha> jrib, ohh ok
<rothus> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<cmt^^> can anyone help me getting my graphics card running properly?
<cmt^^> (ati radeon x700 @ ubuntu 6.10)
<David777> Ubuntu uses Gnome?
<cmt^^> David777 - it can
<d0uglas> David777: yes
<d0uglas> err no... ?
<d0uglas> kubuntu does not
<David777> So, do I put my workaround in Documentation or Community Docs?
<apixelatedoffice> I've tried EVERYTHING, I can't view this NFO file.
<hoelk> hmm anyone any idea how to translate "testbild" from german to english (meaning the standard tv testimage = http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Testbild.png )
<matju> my CPU is stuck at 800 MHz instead of doing 1730 MHz, despite the BIOS settings. This is a Toshiba Satellite. Anyone seen that problem? Are there conf options I should know about?
<cmt^^> apixelatedoffice - if you've tried everything, how come you're here?
<Randakar> apixelatedoffice: tried just using 'less filename.nfo' ?
<apixelatedoffice> yes
<apixelatedoffice> no dice
<jbroome> apixelatedoffice: is it on the 'net somewhere we can check it?
<lumpki> no dice?, what exactly happend
<Randakar> apixelatedoffice: can you run 'file filename.nfo' and tell us what it says?
<apixelatedoffice> sure
<kishan> can any one help to fix my network manager applet
<cmt^^> can anyone help me getting my graphics card running properly?
<Randakar> normally .nfo files are ASCII text, but maybe this one is not
<cmt^^> (ati radeon x700 @ ubuntu 6.10)
<datil> any rythmbox users? i was wondering if it supprots reading cover art tags into the mp3 files
<Randakar> !ati | cmt^^
<jrib> David777: community docs
<ubotu> cmt^^: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cmt^^> Oh haven't I tried that like a thousand times
<cmt^^> it doesn't work on my system :<
<Randakar> cmt^^: what exactly is wrong with it?
<stacy> hey everyone
<kishan> my nm applete does not appear on the panel can any one help me please i checked in the start up programs i see th nm-applet --sm disable but unable to see it here
<Randakar> h3sp4wn: Finally, somebody who replies
<cmt^^> Randakar - this is what I get when I do "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<cmt^^> Found fglrx primary device section
<cmt^^> Nothing to do, terminating.
<Randakar> h3sp4wn: did that, can't tell for the life of me which line it is. See http://librarian.launchpad.net/5248147/update-grub.txt
<Randakar> h3sp4wn: also https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/73966
<bthornton> I am trying to install a package which has php4 as a requirement, but php5 is already installed on my system.  If I install php4, will existing applications that use php5 still use php5?
<deusjevoo> hoelk: think testbild = Tv Test Image
<hoelk> hmm okay sounds logical
<Randakar> cmt^^: odd, sounds like that program thinks you've already done whatever it is needs doing
<hoelk> just wanted to know if it has a special name or something
<asdf__> jrib, lil more help please
<jrib> !flash9 | asdf__
<ubotu> asdf__: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Randakar> bthornton: yes, they should
<cmt^^> Randakar - yup, but i've never successfully done 'aticonfig --initial'
<cmt^^> that's where the guide goes wrong for me
<asdf__> i am using ltsp so
<Randakar> cmt^^: seems to me it tries changing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bthornton> Randakar: this is probably an "it depends" question, but how will the php4 application know how to use php4 then?
<apixelatedoffice> Randakar : Stranger.Than.Fiction.CAM.SVCD-FLAMES.nfo: microsoft office document
<manmadha> jrib, hee it is possible to do all applications like movie maker..?
<Randakar> apixelatedoffice: rename that file to .doc and open it with openoffice or something
<repete> Hi all
<apixelatedoffice> Randakar, K
<asdf__> jrib, i am getting some errors when i try to do this can u help me http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Randakar> bthornton: there are several ways ;-)
<apixelatedoffice> Randakar, sorry for my ignorance but what is an sfv file?
<bthornton> Randakar: I thought so.  Well, as long as php4 and php5 play nicely together, I'll go ahead and install.  Thanks!
<Randakar> bthornton: usually it's a matter of having a #!/usr/bin/php4 link at the top, or having a .php4 filename extension
<datil> any rythmbox users? i was wondering if it supprots reading cover art tags into the mp3 files
<Randakar> apixelatedoffice: sfv? No idea ;-)
<bthornton> Randakar: ah, good call--forgot all about the file extensions :p
<bthornton> *filename
<Randakar> bthornton: sometimes it's easy to miss the obvious
<apixelatedoffice> hrm, I did what you said, and the right about when the doc file started to open, it asked me for a password, which must be in the sfv file... anyone know what an sfv file is?
<plsDaemon> plz help with jdk-inst: how to set installed directory as default
<jrib> manmadha: try kino
<bthornton> alright, well thanks again
<manmadha> jrib, yaa i tried ...It is difficult...
<burepe_> You can install drupal through synaptic but what if you want more than one? How can you install more?
<plsDaemon> when typing java gives only gij and not the installd one
<Randakar> apixelatedoffice: a quick google search yields that 'sfv' stands for 'simple file verification' .. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SFV
<jrib> !multijava | plsDaemon
<ubotu> plsDaemon: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<apixelatedoffice> I would have given up by now if it weren't such a good movie :-P
<apixelatedoffice> Randakar, thanks I'll head for wikipedia.
<jrib> asdf__: just use backports to get flash 9 beta
<lumpki> apixelatedoffice, its a checksum probably
<lumpki> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SFV
<Randakar> apixelatedoffice: wow, it's an _encrypted_ word document then? interesting
<plsDaemon> update-java-alternatives: command not found
<lumpki> oops,randakar you already got that
<patrixx> Hello... Some one can say me why WEBMIN is no more in the package list of EDGY release ?
<patrixx> is there an equivalent
<patrixx> ?
<asdf__> jrib, cant ltsp dont like flash9 beta
<Randakar> lumpki: :-)
<Randakar> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<patrixx> ok
<patrixx> is there a equivalent
<patrixx> ?
<patrixx> Plesk ?
<Randakar> patrixx: that's about as much as I know about it too :-)
<apixelatedoffice> Randakar yeah I guess... people don't want you to "compile" their movie rips unless they know their way around a computer.
<patrixx> nothjing else
<patrixx> :(
<jrib> asdf__: I see, I'm out of ideas then.  Concerning the link you gave me:  isn't that how you installed flash already?
<patrixx> ?
<patrixx> nothing new ?
<lumpki> patrixx, what are you needing to comfigure?
<asdf__> no
<Randakar> apixelatedoffice: heh, I'd have given up on such obnoxious file formats already too :-)
<asdf__> jrib no
<kudzubane> anyone installed python 2.5 under edgy?
<jrib> asdf__: how did you install it?
<patrixx> i dont know i want to let user configure them selve virtual hosts
<webwolf_27> would sombody be kind enough to help me configure my wireless card on my main box to be used as a router?
<jrib> !anyone | kudzubane
<ubotu> kudzubane: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<patrixx> with an interface
<patrixx> some thing like plesk
<apixelatedoffice> Randakar, Stranger than fiction is awesome, but you gave me an idea... I think I'm just going to use another torrent.  This only took 14 hours.
<Rocito> How to set up samba? I did everything but now when i try to open a folder on this box from a windows pc on the network, it prompts me with a login screen that doesn't accept my login/password combination. Any pointers?
<asdf__> package manager
<Randakar> apixelatedoffice: *lol*
<Flankk> Ubuntu is sporadically shutting down on my PC.  What should I do?
<Randakar> apixelatedoffice: good luck :-)
<lumpki> patrixx, let me check
<asdf__> jrib, package manager
<apixelatedoffice> Randakar :)
<patrixx> cool
<kudzubane> got it, every channel seems to have a slightly different question-asking tradition
<cmt^^> Randakar - well.. it has the following lines in it:
<kudzubane> let me rephrase
<Randakar> Rocito: did you add samba users?
<cmt^^> drivera90 - "fglrx"
<hid3> Evening everyone. Is there any way to send an e-mail message with attached file using `mail` commad?
<Randakar> Rocito: if you did - remove them. They get in the way if you have 'real' users for them.
<PaSurf> I installed EFT with no problems about two weeks ago.  But when I go to change the time by rightclick - adjust time and date -    I get the bug tracker.  The system at home has no issues with this and we have installed other systems here in the office with no problems.  Aside from reinstalling, is there something I can do to help repair this?
<matju> my CPU is stuck at 800 MHz instead of doing 1730 MHz, despite the BIOS settings. This is a Toshiba Satellite. cpufreq-selector has no effect. what should I try?
<jrib> asdf__: apt-get is just the command line way of doing the same thing as the package manager
<kudzubane> how do i use python 2.5 after install as a user, but keep python 2.4.x as default python for running of essential scripts?
<Randakar> PaSurf: sounds like that applet crashes
<jrib> kudzubane: you run python2.5 to use python2.5, python should still point to python2.4
<DanglyBits> what is the best choice for a mail server for edgy ubuntu?
<mormoloc> where can i find a list of all ink-jet printers under linux/ubuntu?
<budw> matju: mine stays at 600 MHz until I put a load on it
<Rocito> Randakar; how do i remove sambausers?
<budw> then it jumps up automaticly
<kudzubane> jrib: and, if i want to set python2.5 as default?
<Flankk> Ubuntu is sporadically shutting down my PC.  What should I do?
<lumpki> patrixx, there's one called ispconfig
<Randakar> Rocito: smbpasswd -x user
<matju> budw: ah, but here, it stayed at 1730 MHz until very recently
<jrib> kudzubane: you would make the /usr/bin/python link point to python2.5 I guess
<wavefunction> After installing realplayer, using the .bin available at www.real.com I still cannot watch any .ram within firefox. At /usr/lib/firefox/plugins there are "nphelix.so", "nphelix.xpt". Are the any additional step should I follow to make realplayer plugin available at firefox ?
<patrixx> ok
<patrixx> ISP config
<kudzubane> Flankk: is ubuntu doing a proper shutdown, or does the machine just power off
<PaSurf> Randakar:  I think so.  Is there anyway to resolve that without the reinstall?  You know when you get the system setup the way you like then something like this happens.  I just want to have the system sync with an network NTP server
<Rocito> Randakar: how do i bring up a list of all sambausers?
<lumpki> http://www.ispconfig.org/
<patrixx> maybe i look at this
<matju> budw: and you're right, it's increasing, which would explain the crazy values I get when trying to profile a program...
<patrixx> thanks ispconfig
<fwap> how can i get the default ubuntu gui shell/terminal to have a black background? (instead of white)
<Randakar> PaSurf: Doesn't it do that by default already?
<budw> matju: the bios upgrade probably improved CPU handling
<Randakar> Rocito: not sure actually
<jbroome> fwap: edit > profiles
<kudzubane> jrib: i wonder if python2.5 can be set the same way java is set via an alternatives script
<Flankk> kudzubane, it does a proper shutdown.  Something to do with the temperature being too high.. it quotes something like -2453 C.  ACPI is turned off though.
<matju> budw: i don't remember upgrading my BIOS. I don't even know how to upgrade the BIOS.
<Randakar> Rocito: but I'd first remove just the one you use to connect to that box, to see if it helps
<budw> matju: throtling is good - saves power - reduces heat - and doesn't affect performance much
<jrib> kudzubane: I wouldn't recommend making python2.5 default.  It doesn't seem to use alternatives, but you can add it if you want
<plsDaemon> Again jdk: how to use certain directory as default
<budw> matju: I see
<PaSurf> Randakar:  nope.  System is showing totally different time than supposed to.  I guess I could change time via command line
<kudzubane> Flankk: it might not be ubuntu shutting down your machine, but the machine shutting itself down
<matju> budw: my problem isn't so much performance, it's the measurement of performance, and for that i need something that can be stable when i need it to
<jrib> plsDaemon: how are you installing java?
<plsDaemon> /opt/jdk/bin/java -> straight from here
<Flankk> kudzubane, I don't have this problem under Windows.
<plsDaemon> i ran the installer
<kudzubane> Flankk: b/c you are not using acpi, your cpu fan might be be kicking in (many times acpi controlled)
<Randakar> PaSurf: do you have ntp installed? That's the program you need to auto-sync time servers. Also, run 'tzconfig' to see if you have the timezone set up correctly
<PaSurf> Randakar:  But wife uses the machine too.  It breaks her heart not to have the correct time or the ability to change it...  :)
<jrib> plsDaemon: why not use the ubuntu packages?  Then alternatives will get setup for you
<wavefunction> fwap,  go to menu 'Edit' > 'Current profile'. Go to 'colors' tab and choose the colors you want.
<cmt^^> Randakar - any ideas on how to solve my fglrx-problem?
<Randakar> PaSurf: Yeah, I can imagine.
<PaSurf> Randakar:  Ya, did it from aptitude
<kudzubane> Flankk: and if the cpu fan isn't on, then the cpu will likely overheat, at which time the hardware detects overheating of cpu and performs a thermal-triggered shutdown
<plsDaemon> okay, I'll try
<matju> budw: if i run a busy loop with nice -20, my program looks like it's more than twice faster.
<jrib> !java > plsDaemon
<Flankk> kudzubane, I turned ACPI in an attempt to solve this problem.
<wavefunction> fwap, and do not forget to save your profile to make this change persist.
<matju> budw: the busy loop makes the CPU stick to high speed.
<Flankk> kudzubane, turned ACPI off*
<Randakar> cmt^^: you could try moving xorg.conf away (mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup) and then running dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server)
<Randakar> cmt^^: that should generate a 'clean' x.org config file, hopefully your ati configuration tool will actually do something then next time you run it.
<cmt^^> Randakar - I found this when doing fglrxinfo:
<cmt^^> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Randakar> PaSurf: I'd check the timezone configuration first, then run ntpdate to see if it syncs
<olds> need to install mp3 codecs on fresh edgy install
<olds> how do I go about that
<PaSurf> Randakar:  Sounds good, thanks for the help!  :)
<fwap> how can i get to a normal text based virtual console in ubuntu and how do i switch back and forth to Gnome? (i tried ctrl+alt+backspace but it just took me to the gnome login screen)
<kudzubane> Flankk: have you peeped in the logs to see whether that sheds any light?
<jrib> !mp3 > olds
<Randakar> cmt^^: yep, sounds like the config file is wrong then
<fwap> !mp3 > fwap
<A3n> how do i turn on a wireless device ?
<Randakar> fwap: ctrl-alt-f1
<A3n> i read http://www.ioi.knaw.nl/~heimel/computers/connecting_wireless.html but i'm not on laptop
<Randakar> fwap: back is alt-f7
<A3n> so no 'FP' key :s
<Randakar> fwap: or ctrl-f7, I forget  ;-)
<budw> matju: I see.  you may be out of luck - I can't disable throttling on my laptop.  What does this program do that requires consistant CPU resources?
<fwap> ah so it's like normal linux
<fwap> thanks
<Randakar> fwap: np
<Flankk> kudzubane, yes, that's how I found out it was shutting down due to ACPI.  However it's still shutting down when it is off.
<ajopaul_> anyone using/used enlightenment wm here?
<kudzubane> Flankk: how are you disabling acpi?
<Randakar> ajopaul_: yes, but it's been 7 years or so .. so maybe I don't count ;-)
<cmt^^> haha
<cmt^^> Randakar - package "xorg-server" is not installed and there is no information
<A3n> how do i turn on wireless device ? are there function keys for it for PC's too? (like FN + F3 in notebook)
<ajopaul_> oh! was on e16, din figure how to run a command , like alt-f2 in other desktops
<lumpki> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<budw> matju: can you try to pace the app with system clock (ex sleep()) instead of CPU load?
<cmt^^> Randakar - strange huh?
<Flankk> kudzubane, in my grub menu.lst I set acpi=off
<matju> budw: the program is a user interface for a sound/video program, and i'm trying to accelerate it, so i need to measure how fast it is, but the test is only a few seconds, and the cpu clock change is skewing the results, so i can't figure out how to accelerate my program.
<Randakar> cmt^^: a moment
<Randakar> cmt^^: not really, the package is called 'xserver-xorg' ;-)
<lumpki> yep
<kudzubane> Flankk: did you verify acpi is indeed off after booting with that option?
<matju> budw: no, the program doesn't do a busy loop itself, but i need to run a busy loop in the background of it so that it runs faster, in order to cancel the freq throttle.
<rogue781> can someone direct me to how to build a kernel module and all that good stuff pleasE?
<cmt^^> so Randakar - should I use ATI here, or go with fglrx? in the menu that comes up
<A3n> $ ndiswrapper -l \n Installed ndis drivers: prisma00        driver present, hardware present \n$ modprobe ndiswrapper\n$ dmesg\nndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<cmt^^> where I pick my driver
<A3n> how do i start the wireless device?
<rogue781> can someone direct me to how to build a kernel module and all that good stuff please?
<budw> matju: I see...I don't know what you can do to get around that...
<Randakar> cmt^^: pick ati here, if you choose the other one the configuration tool you used may just refuse to configure again
<b_52Centos> someone know a good how top for making a Hp officeget G55 wokrking with a dapper , ?
<A3n> how do i start wlan0 ?
<rogue781> can someone direct me to how to build a kernel module and all that good stuff please?
<Randakar> A3n: what's the output of iwconfig ?
<lumpki> a3n, something like   ifup wlan0
<A3n> it only says eth2 is a wireless device lol
<Randakar> !kernelpackage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernelpackage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kudzubane> A3n: once ndiswrapper and driver is loaded you should be able to control it via System>Administration>Networking
<A3n> wich is incorect
<Randakar> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<A3n> k
<David777> Kyewl, I'm a wiki editor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer
<A3n> ow another problem
<burepe_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<A3n> whenever i click the package manager it doesnt loaf
<A3n> load
<A3n> because it does gksu
<psyke88> hi, in a deb package, what does the variable x in x:a.b.c in the version string signify? I'm trying to compile a deb to replace xserver-xorg-video-i810, the original is 1:1.6.5, but checkinstall only allows you to create a version prefixed with 0: (i.e., 0:1.7.2), thus it thinks it's being downgraded.. can someone help?
<compengi> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<A3n> wich reports gethostnameby() not found or something
<Randakar> psyke88: that's the epoch
<A3n> how can i make myself root permanently?
<cmt^^> Randakar - should I check the Use core framebuffer interface"?
<matju> budw: ok, thanks.
<David777> A3n: log in as root
<Randakar> cmt^^: probably not
<A3n> right...
<jrib> A3n: what is the contents of:  /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<mnoir> !root > A3n
<A3n> i have no idea , jrib :)
<jrib> A3n: find out :)
<A3n> i'll look at it once in ubuntu again
<David777> Instead of logging in using your user name at the login prompt, use "root".
<jrib> A3n: are you in windows now?
<lumpki> David777, ubuntu uses sudo
<A3n> yes
<A3n> dual booting
<jrib> !ext3 | A3n
<ubotu> A3n: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<David777> lumpki: I use root
<A3n> i need internet in ubuntu
<Randakar> psyke88: epochs are introduced to upgrade something to something with a lower version number, usually because something broke on the newer version
<David777> lumpki: And I use ubuntu.
<A3n> and write?
<jrib> A3n: yes
<A3n> i always mount hda1
<lumpki> yes, it can be enabled, but you cant log in as root by default
<psyke88> Randakar, is it possible to specify the epoch in checkinstall?
<jrib> A3n: the reason you can't use sudo is in those two files, we can fix that from windows if you install fs-driver and get you back in shape
<Randakar> psyke88: normally you can bump the version number yourselves by adding a changelog entry for it. but I don't know if that includes epochs
<David777> lumpki: If you are a regular desktop user, sudo is fine.  If you are an actual system administrator (like me) you want to be logged in as root all the time.
<jrib> David777: that is what 'sudo -i' is for
<cmt^^> Randakar - I have a philips 190B 19" LCD, should I still just go with "Generic Monitor"?
<Randakar> cmt^^: yeah, most monitors are autodetected fine
<David777> jrib: It's just easier for me to log in as root.
<jrib> David777: that is fine
<mnoir> David777: yeah - that wat there is no audit trail as to who actually made the changes - I don't think so
<lumpki> David777, A3n is not a sysadmin
<ClydeGoffe> hey does anyone know how to get audio working with ubuntu 6.10 server
<mnoir> wat=way :)
<David777> jrib: I have to use many distros and I don't like having to keep track of each method of assuming root.
<ClydeGoffe> i dont want to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Randakar> David777: I just did a 'sudo bash' and changed the password for root. Much easier for an oldtimer ;-)
<mnoir> David777: so which distributions do not support sudo?
<A3n> i always set myself root with su => [password]  but i always log in with my account "a3n" on boot
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<A3n> guess i'll have to try logging in as "root"
<cmt^^> ok now I'm done Randakar.. Restart X?
<jrib> David777: yes, I understand.  And I think you should use whatever you prefer.  In ubuntu however, the sudo model is preferred, so we tend to recommend that to users.  Usually we just link to the sudo wiki page to let users make up their own minds and avoid this discussion every time :)
<cmt^^> and then try sudo ati-configure...
<SpaceBass> I just installed ubuntu on hda (first IDE drive) and it wanted to install grub on hd0 ...which i let it
<Randakar> cmt^^: sounds like an idea
<SpaceBass> now when I boot for the first time i get grub error 2
<Randakar> cmt^^: of course, if it doesn't work, you can just put your xorg.conf back and be right back where you started.
<ClydeGoffe> anyone?
<David777> mnoir: I don't know.  I don't keep track.  Right now, one project I'm on doesn't even use a distro.  It just has a cross-compiled busybox and some other software.  No sudo.
<kittyhawk> greetings.  Can anyone tell me the right way to get the public key for the development packages?
<jrib> A3n: did you understand what I said about why sudo wasn't working for you?
<lumpki> ClydeGoffe, i think you want alsa apckages
<lumpki> *packages
<A3n> not mush
<A3n> :)
<A3n> srr
<ClydeGoffe> just apt-get install alsa?
<lumpki> apt-cache show asla  first  ;)
<Randakar> !SpaceBass: sounds like grub did not install properly then
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SpaceBass: sounds like grub did not install properly then - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> A3n: ok, you have an error in either /etc/hostname or /etc/hosts.  So to fix this, you can install fs-driver on windows.  That way you can edit the files on your linux partition.  Just pastebin the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<ClydeGoffe> let me give you the run down...i have ubuntu server installed on my laptop
<ClydeGoffe> i dont like the desktop version
<compengi> why it's not secure to install .rpm packages by alien?
<ClydeGoffe> not a fan of gnome
<Randakar> SpaceBass: (sorry for stating the obvious)
<ClydeGoffe> so i've installed xorg and afterstep
<SpaceBass> Randakar, yeah...i kinda figured that :)
<ClydeGoffe> haven't figured out how to get my sound working but i'll try looking into alsa
<A3n> jrib: k
<SpaceBass> When I tried to specify that it install on hda it errored out during the install
<ClydeGoffe> will it configure it for my sound card?
<Randakar> SpaceBass: can you be a bit more specific when you say 'error 2' ?
<SpaceBass> so it only likes to install on hd0...and I'm not even sure what hd0 is
<Garito> hi all
<ClydeGoffe> do i need to start alsa manually or will it start automatically with the proper settings?
<SpaceBass> Randakar, thats all the screen says .... grub error 2
<DeathWolf> hello all, when i do "su username"(with a correct username) it says "no shell", i checked, and the shell is fine, i tried with many users, and it always gives that error, also these users can ssh in fine
<David777> lol, you gotta like aptitude
<compengi> SpaceBass, what's the problem?
<lumpki> ClydeGoffe, maybe sude apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DeathWolf> it's just when i try to su that it goes wrong, any ideas?
<jamclx> hey, im using wine with ubuntu and im wondering how to make it run exe files when I double click them...
<SpaceBass> compengi, fresh install to hda trying for the first boot...grub error 2
<ClydeGoffe> i dont like kde either
<paradox34690> can someone tell me how I can put the trashcan on the desktop of ubuntu 6.10 rather than having it in the panel?
<Randakar> SpaceBass: there's a list here: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_13.html
<jrib> !icons | paradox34690
<ubotu> paradox34690: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ClydeGoffe> xfce is ok but i prefer afterstep
<lumpki> ClydeGoffe, ok, then well it's libalsa something or other i belive
<compengi> SpaceBass, are you trying to install ubuntu?
<SpaceBass> compengi, yeah
<ClydeGoffe> alright i'll try looking into that
<ClydeGoffe> thanks
<lumpki> ClydeGoffe, libasound2
<Randakar> SpaceBass: 2 : Bad file or directory type
<Randakar>     This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file, but something like a symbolic link, directory, or FIFO.
<SpaceBass> compengi, got a software raid5 array I want to preserve then a stand-alone system drive (hda) which I'm trying to install onto
<jrib> DeathWolf: weird, what shell is the user's default?
<Randakar> SpaceBass: did you install it on 'hda0', or on 'hda0,0' ?
<SpaceBass> Randakar, yeah...thats about as ambigious as saying "error 2" :)
<burepe_> Where does drupal install to?
<Randakar> SpaceBass: unfortunately ;-)
<SpaceBass> Randakar, the installer said grub would install on hd0   not hda0 or anything else
<A3n> jrib: do i need to install linux swap too?
<Randakar> SpaceBass: at any rate, the solution here would be to run grub from live CD, see if it installes
<A3n> jrib:or just the linux partition?
<wavefunction> Does anyone know how to get realplayer plugin functioning on Edgy ?
<jbroome> !realplayer | wavefunction
<ubotu> wavefunction: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> A3n: no, we just need access to /
<compengi> SpaceBass, i think you should remove your partition that you want to install your ubuntu on and create a new ext3 one, maybe that will help
<SpaceBass> Randakar, not opposed to that, but not sure how to do much with grub via the commandline
<Randakar> SpaceBass: me neither to be honest ;-)
<SpaceBass> compengi, during the install I told it to wipe hda and create a new structure
<fnf> Does anyone know how to setup the local network between 2 PCs ?. I installed Ubuntu on a friend's machine but she hasn't got network access yet. I'd want to transfer updates to her machine without having to use the additional USB drive.
<jamclx> how can I make wine open exe files in ubuntu?
<carld> is doing an upgrade to edgy *safe* yet?
<David777> Gah, why does Ubuntu have to use such a crazy setup for Apache
<jrib> jamclx: wine file.exe
<carld> jamclx, wine notepad.exe
<jamclx> yes but how can I make it do that automatically?
<Randakar> SpaceBass: but it sounds like you don't have a menu.list (which configures partitions) and grub gives up in confusion or something
<jamclx> like, when I double click an exe file
<jbroome> jamclx: right click on .exe and choose "open with" and select wine
<wizo> hey all, when i run ./configure, it says that it cant find libncurses or libcurses, but when i try to apt-get install libncurses5, it says that it is already up to date, why is this so?
<Randakar> SpaceBass: what version were you installing?
<SpaceBass> Randakar, thanks for the tips...at least increases my vocab about the issue
<kittyhawk> I'm trying to install g++ and some other libraries, but they are not authenticated.  How can I install the appropriate public key?
<SpaceBass> Randakar, 6.10
<carld> wizo, you probably need to install the devel packages
<jamclx> thanks jbroome :D
<wavefunction> jbroome, I've already installed the restricted format, and also installed realplayer using the .bin at real.com. Any time I try to open a .rm the browser only gives me the chance to open it with an external app, not within the browser, i.e. within a plugin. :(
<jrib> DeathWolf: http://www.sunmanagers.org/archives/1995/0281.html  the title seems promisong though i have not read it
<jbroome> wizo: try the -dev pkgs also
<David777> wizo, some configure files incorrectly look for the wrong name for libcurses
<fnf> Anyone ? I know that kind of 'ad-hoc' network is possible, but haven't got to known how to configure it.
<wizo> devel?
<DeathWolf> jrib, permissions are fine
<DeathWolf> and they can ssh fine, which means it works:/
<Naamaah> hi! who knows what to do with USB hard drive (NTFS filesystem) - i can't write anything on it because of privileges. How can I change 'em?
<Randakar> SpaceBass: hm, too bad, would have been nice if I could have told you to retry it with a newer version
<David777> wizo: You will have to find out what the name of libcurses is on your system and modify the configure file to use that
<wizo> David777, how can i do that?
<wizo> should i get hte devel ones too?
<A3n> jrib:only hosts has a little text
<SpaceBass> Randakar, LOL!
<carld> Naamaah, I don't know that you can write to ntfs (you can, but it isn't easy or recomended)
<Randakar> SpaceBass: They uploaded a new grub version to feisty but i wouldn't recommend that
<jrib> A3n: pastebin both of the files
<ThinkingMan> OK...so I noticed that my system was failing activating swap...
<w3ccv> jamclx, you could write a small shell script, with the name notepad (or whatver your .exe file is) make it exectuable and put it in your path. works for me
<jrib> !pastebin | A3n
<ubotu> A3n: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ThinkingMan> so I did a swapoff -a
<SpaceBass> I'm on a tour of distros this week.... I wiped my suse 10 box which was the orignal host of this raid array...tried FC6 and now back to ubuntu
<wizo> i think ill try install dev
<wizo> then try configuring the ./config, thanks
<David777> wizo: On my SUSE 10.1 system, the library is /usr/lib/libncurses.so
<ThinkingMan> and then forgetting what partition I had set as swap I checked out fstab
<Randakar> SpaceBass: Actually trying it with Dapper (6.06) might also be an option, mind - upgrading it to 6.10 later might be easier than figuring out what went wrong on the installation ;-) (I dislike grub. A lot.)
<A3n> jrib:hostname has just the newline character and thats all
<ThinkingMan> ....whoah my god
<David777> wizo: Your configure script is probably looking for /usr/lib/libcurses.so (which won't exist)
<jrib> A3n: ok, and the other file?
<David777> wizo: You will have to edit the configure script to look for libncurses.so
<wizo> i see, thanks
<SpaceBass> Im gonna reinstall...and pay closer attention to the settings
<A3n> jrib:pastin...
<jrib> A3n: link?
<A3n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35601/
<Randakar> SpaceBass: That might help
<wizo> i`ll give it a go Davis777, thanks
<Randakar> SpaceBass: if this problem persists, check back in. It should be fixable
<wizo> err, which one would the configure file be named?
<SpaceBass> Randakar, thanks!
<David777> wizo: If you need more help, type /query David777 and you can post your script into the window.
<SpaceBass> before I leave...how well does ubutnu play in an AD domain?
<Randakar> SpaceBass: no problem
<wizo> thanks ^^
<ThinkingMan> so um... anyone want to tell me why everything in fstab is commented out with "--converted during upgrade to edgy"?
<DeathWolf> ok even weirder
<DeathWolf> 2 users, with exactly the same shell
<DeathWolf> i can su to one but not to the other
<carld> ThinkingMan, I would love to know, I am thinking about doing an upgrade
<David777> DeathWolf: Does one have an empty password?
<jrib> A3n: ok, first.  I thought it would be ok to write to the files, but only if you have an editor that will format the files correctly (vim?).  So I'd recommend you just reboot to ubuntu, but select "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then edit the files with this command: 'nano /etc/hosts' and 'nano /etc/hostname'.  In nano, to save and exit you press ctrl-o ctrl-x
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: they changed the way Ubuntu adresses filesystems from /dev/hdX or /dev/sdX to /dev/disk/by-label/...
<DeathWolf> nope
<DeathWolf> both have a password
<DeathWolf> both have a home dir too
<ThinkingMan> Randakar: OK, so how do I find my swap partition?
<DeathWolf> with exactly same permissions
<DeathWolf> i'm quite surprised
<David777> DeathWolf: Any output in dmesg?
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: it should have left the old partition names in there in comments
<carld> ThinkingMan, this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287096&page=3
<foxtrot> Therefore,
<jrib> A3n: You want to pick a hostname.  For example "ubuntu".  Make your /etc/hostname file contain only that: "ubuntu".  In your /etc/hosts, change the first line to:  "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu" .  No quotes in the files of course
<Darkwolf> yo
<DeathWolf> nothing in dmesg
<DeathWolf> or /var/log/messages
<wizo> whoa, im assuming the configure file is named configure
<wizo> wow, installing the dev solved it
<David777> DeathWolf: It doesn't log the login failures?
<David777> Augh
<A3n> jrib:but i dont really understand what all these changes are for?
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: if that fails, use a program like gparted or fdisk to figure out what your disk geometry looks like
<DeathWolf> it's not a login failure
<DeathWolf> the error is "No shell"
<DeathWolf> if i look in auth.log
<jrib> A3n: /etc/hostname stores your hostname.  sudo uses /etc/hosts to make sure your hostname points back to 127.0.0.1
<DeathWolf> ah
<DeathWolf> it does
<David777> What's it say DeathWolf?
<A3n> jrib: ow, so if i change that i'l be able to be root on "a3n"
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: also, if you look in /dev/disk/by-label/ and do an ls -ld there you'll find the labels are actually symlinks pointing to drives
<DeathWolf> David777, what does?
<DeathWolf> the really weird part is that it does work for one user but not for another
<David777> DeathWolf: auth.log?
<cj> I need a picture of Feisty Fawn to put on my fridge for my daughter.  do we have one?
<jrib> A3n: yes, if you change "ubuntu" to "a3n" in what I said.  You become root with the sudo command
<compengi> when i'm trying to run limewire it gives me runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<jrib> !sudo > A3n
<DeathWolf> Dec  6 19:02:57 sd-3325 su[7420] : (pam_unix) session opened for user blablabla by (uid=0)
<SpaceBass> ok back in the install... it still says grub will be installed to (hd0)  ... so is hd0 some kind of shortcut to the MBR of the first drive?
<David777> DeathWolf: auth.log should say why the user could not authenticate.
<rag> hello please
<jrib> compengi: use bash instead of sh
<DeathWolf> that's all there is
<DeathWolf> no error, no failure
<rag> somebody can help me for a hplip
<jrib> !frostwire | compengi
<ubotu> compengi: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<A3n> jrib:yes i know what it means
<rag> with hplip
<David777> DeathWolf: e.g. (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=192.168.9.102  user=root
<A3n> jrib: cant i just log in as root on boot ?
<ThinkingMan> Randakar: bash: cd: /dev/disk/by-label/: No such file or directory
<DeathWolf> there's no failure
<carld> where is there a changelog for edgy or release notes?
<DeathWolf> i cant invent one:/
<jrib> A3n: as long as a3n is your first user, he should be in the "admin" group.  So he should be able to use sudo.  Why would you want to login as root?
<David777> lol, ok sorry DeathWolf
<David777> What's the error su is giving you, DeathWolf
<cmt^^> Randakar - X crashed unfortunately
<DeathWolf> "No shell"
<DeathWolf> ok, i have found something new
<cmt^^> with driver="ati"
<A3n> jrib:does it mather wether i'm "root" or "a3n" ?
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: that's odd
<DeathWolf> now, sshing yields "/bin/bash: Permission denied" but the permission look fine to me
<David777> What do the two lines in /etc/passwd look like?
<DeathWolf> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 664084 2006-04-22 00:51 /bin/bash
<DeathWolf> isnt that enough?
<SpaceBass> what should I set as the install point for grub if I want it to go on the mbr of the first disk?
<jrib> A3n: no you can do everything with sudo as a3n that you could do if you logged in as root
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: and /dev/disk/by-uuid ?
<David777> DeathWolf: You may have a hidden char in /etc/passwd
<Randakar> cmt^^: have you rerun your ati configurator?
<A3n> jrib: but all my files and configs stay the same wether i login on a3n or login on root , right?
<Randakar> SpaceBass: hd0,0 I think
<Randakar> SpaceBass: but hd0 might also be it ;-)
<SpaceBass> Randakar, what is hd0 ?
<jrib> A3n: no, they don't have the same home directory
<SpaceBass> its not a drive I have...
<compengi> jrib, in the runLime.sh_limewire i have cd /opt/LimeWire/
<compengi> ./runLime.sh
<Randakar> SpaceBass: you can also run mbr, which puts a minimal master boot record on /hdX, then install grub on the first partition
<David777> Yeah A3n, if you log in as root, your home directory is /root
<SpaceBass> hd0 is what it defaults to and thats what has me stuck now
<jrib> compengi: try 'bash runLime.sh'.  I would recommend frostwire instead though
<cmt^^> Randakar - I'm back in X now, with the same xorg.conf as previously
<A3n> jrib:just the home directory? so ndiswrapper and its drivers and all are still there and working , right?
<Randakar> SpaceBass: grub uses different naming scheme from linux itself
<cmt^^> x wouldn't start without it
<David777> Yeah, A3n
<manmadha> jrib, hee my kino is not working dude....(Digital Video conversion)and moreover the ffmpeg cmd is not working...no manual entry what to do..?
<DeathWolf> nope
<SpaceBass> this is getting hard :)
<DeathWolf> just rewrote passwd
<DeathWolf> it's clean
<rhyddin_> anyone here ever work with Open Cubic Player?
<DeathWolf> no weird char:/
<ThinkingMan> Randakar: that's there, but I just see the 4 uuids, I just need to be able to figure out (roughly) the size of each of them so I can remember which one i set as swap
<Randakar> cmt^^: hm, you can try running that dpkg-reconfigure command ( or just copy in the new xorg.conf file) and then running the ati tools without restarting X
<jrib> manmadha: is "ffmpeg" package installed?
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: ls -ld in that directory will get you the real device names
<manmadha> jrib, 1m i will check
<A3n> jrib:i think i'll just logon as root :p
<DeathWolf> can someone tell me his permissions for /bin /bin/sh and /bin/bash?
<A3n> bbl
<DeathWolf> and owner/groups
<slurp> hi :)
<jrib> A3n: that's really not a good idea... You should fix sudo regardless.
<SpaceBass> installing for the 4th time....after that I'm going to bash my raid array with a sledge hammer and forget it
<ThinkingMan> Randakar: um... nope?  all I get is drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 120 2006-12-05 22:17
<rhyddin_> ok, another way of putting it .. program is looking for libadplug-1.5.1 and I have libadplug-2.0 but it doesn't seem to see it .. is there a way to make the program look for the new lib instead of the old one?
<slurp> I've got a problem using my Radeon graphics card, it slows extremly (to 1fps or even less) down, after playing about 2min
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: ls -ld /dev/disk/by-uuid/*
<David777> DeathWolf: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-12-05 11:44 /bin
<manmadha> jrib, no dude..
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: what you got was the size/permissions of that directory itself
<fabiim> dirty easy way to set up a ssh server ( that's what i need to allow a computer on my network to control my computer right?) on my ubuntu machine ?
<David777> DeathWolf: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2006-12-05 11:26 /bin/sh -> dash
<David777> DeathWolf: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 676836 2006-09-19 18:24 /bin/bash
<jrib> manmadha: you need to install it to get a man page for it
<jrib> and to have it
<David777> fabiim: You have to install the openssh-server package
<cmt^^> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<manmadha> okkk
<ThinkingMan> Randakar: OK, so now I can see them as ../../sda4 and ../../sda3 ../../sda1 snd ../../sda2
<Randakar> cmt^^: any luck?
<ThinkingMan> but I still can't see geometry to figure out which one was swap
<fabiim> David777: yeah i noticed , i am reading the ssh how to on the wiki , thanks =)
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: fdisk /dev/sda
<wizo> hey, let`s say i compile and install a app using make and make install
<wizo> then what if i wanna remove it, what do i do?
<cmt^^> hmm
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: then type 'p' to get a partition listing, and 'q' to exit
<cmt^^> Randakar - at least I don't get the same error
<lumpki> wizo, see if it will do 'make uninstall'
<David777> wizo: make uninstall sometimes works if the creator made that target
<Randakar> cmt^^: progress, then :-)
<jrib> wizo: you hope that there is a 'make uninstall' otherwise you have to rm manually.  You should consider using checkinstall isntead of make install
<jrib> !checkinstall | wizo
<ubotu> wizo: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<wizo> ah i see
<wizo> eek
<ThinkingMan> Randakar: har!!!
<ThinkingMan>  /dev/sda2 is my swap
<ThinkingMan> OK... so *crosses fingers* here goes nothin
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: there you go :-)
<cmt^^> wish me luck
<wizo> oh noes
<ThinkingMan> great...
<wizo> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<ThinkingMan> so I did a sudo mkswap /dev/sda2
<mwe> isn't creating a file 'blacklist-foo' containing 'blacklist foo' in /etc/modprobe.d/ supposed to stop the module foo from loading?
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: you may just try swapon /dev/sda2 first ..
<[GuS] > Re
<David777> wizo: You can uninstall it the hard way by looking at what the install target in the Makefile does (look for the "install:" line in the Makefile)
<ThinkingMan> Randakar: there we go
<ThinkingMan> well, no error msg
<ThinkingMan> So... how does one test whether swap is working
<Randakar> ThinkingMan: and if you look in top ?
<wizo> lol..
<tex_> what is the name fot the ubuntu italian channel?
<mnoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Randakar> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<gummibaerchen> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gummibaerchen> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidi Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Bag filte ort
<Randakar> *lol* too much spam ;-)
<Hirvinen> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<David777> Augh, so samba on ubuntu does not use smbpasswd?
* kudzubane still can't figure out why load average is abnormally high on his laptop running ubuntu
<Randakar> David777: frankly I think using smbpasswd is a mistake in nearly all cases
<burepe_> How do I view apache documentation?
<jbroome> kudzubane: top doesn't give any clues?
<jrib> wizo: you can reinstall it with checkinstall and then remove it too
<Randakar> David777: Either you want local user accounts, or you want to use something more complex like an LDAP server setup
<David777> Randakar: I just want to share some files on a local network
<wizo> oh really?
<wizo> thanks jrih
<David777> Randakar: It's an embedded system
<wizo> imma try that now
<lumpki> jrib that's good to know
<rhyddin_> Can I force an application to use a newer version of a library if it doesn't find the old version that its looking for?
<jrib> wizo: I think it will just overwrite the files that you already have so it should work
<wizo> ah good point there
<dreamer> hmm, where is the trash-bin in kde ?
<wizo> thanks for that idea
<kudzubane> jbroome: well, load on this machine running other distro is around 0.00 almost all the time, under ubuntu, it is around 0.60-0.80 most of the time
<Randakar> David777: So you make a linux account for the other users
<jbroome> kudzubane: that's not that high
<puffy-san> anyone here who is running peercast on their linux? I'm trying to get my channel working and I wonder would there be someone willing to test the channel?
<wizo> so to remove it.. how would i know what the app name i should type in for?
<lumpki> dreamer,  trash:/
<kudzubane> jbroome: it is when compared to the other distro, and since this is happening all the time, it is probably affecting overall performance to a measurable degree
<cmt^^> hey Randakar
<Randakar> kudzubane: maybe you should compare top output on those 2 systems, see what the 'big' consumer is
<David777> Randakar: There is only one user: root
<cmt^^> progress indeed
<DeathWolf> what can cause a /bin/bash permission denied when both / /bin and /bin/bash have 755?.
<Randakar> David777: So? Just add a user for the share you want to share. It's not much different from smbpasswd, except that you also let linux know that user exists.
<cmt^^> Randakar - X started this time, but it seems I had messed up my keyboard settings, given that I couldn't type anything in the textbox for my username
<kudzubane> Randakar: the strange thing is, cpu and memory usage appears to behave similarly
<cmt^^> Randakar - but when I do 'glxinfo' I get a whole lot more information than I used to
<Randakar> cmt^^: but you're using the correct driver now?
<rindolf> Hi all.
<puffy-san> anybody?
<rindolf> I'm trying to debug the kernel using UML and gdb. But then the switch_threads() gets invoked in the middle and I can no longer debug. What should I do to fix it?
<kudzubane> Randakar: but load is significantly higher
<dreamer> thnx lumpki
<rindolf> puffy-san: what is your problem?
<David777> Randakar: I don't want to add users.  There are not users.  It's a headless embedded system.  Jeepers.  No one's ever going to log into this thing except to do administrative stuff.
<Randakar> David777: if you use smbpasswd you are *also* adding users.
<cmt^^> Randakar - I don't know really.. there's a lot of info on the glx-system in glxinfo, but the same annoying line..
<jbroome> David777: just add the users and change their shell to /bin/false.
<puffy-san> rindolf: trying to get a peercast channel working but have to have someone who would test does it work...
<David777> Randakar: If I use smbpasswd, the password for samba can be different than the one for login.
<Randakar> cmt^^: which one?
<cmt^^> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<puffy-san> rindolf: if you are interested, peercast.org and I'll try to guide you to my channel ;)
<cmt^^> at the top
<cmt^^> but then a whole lot of info, and it seems to me it's not stating anything going wrong
<rindolf> puffy-san: what software do I need?
<cmt^^> just info, straight up
<Randakar> David777: Yes, but every time I've tried that on any linux distro it just breaks samba
<puffy-san> rindolf: you need peercast (peercast.org), you don't need to do a install cause it comes in a binary for linux
<David777> Randakar: I've been using Samba since 2002 with smbpasswd and never had a problem.
<compengi> jrib, if i will do sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash and select no will it effect other applications
<rindolf> puffy-san: OK.
<David777> Randakar: ...not once
<Randakar> David777: *shrug* YMMV I guess
<jrib> compengi: dash is default for /bin/sh on edgy
<David777> Randakar: At least I have a sane smb.conf from a SUSE installation I can use.
<cmt^^> Randakar - I get that same error when running glxdemo and / or glxgears
<Randakar> cmt^^: what does fglrxinfo say?
<cmt^^> it runs, but barely
<compengi> jrib, so it won't make any difference?
<jrib> compengi: no, why are you running that?
<rindolf> puffy-san: OK, I have the peercast client. Now how do I connect to you?
<cmt^^> Randakar - same as before :<
<cmt^^> let me pastebin it
<Kitch> Hello
<compengi> jrib, cause for running limewire i should do it
<Kitch> im a n00b and need help lol
<puffy-san> rindolf: http://localhost:7144 - from there go into the yellow pages (link) and search for a channel named 'streamfi'
<nny> hey all.. anyone here have experience with Edgy and installing nvagp instead of agpgart?
<cmt^^> Randakar - http://pastebin.se/4796
<lumpki> cmt^^ to diagnose your X problems, check into the X log file
<jrib> compengi: no, limewire shouldn't have #1/bin/sh  if it isn't POSIX compliant.  Which it appears not to be.  It should say #!/bin/bash instead
<Raven> how to setup samba to connect to xp machine
<LacunaV> Is it possible to get gnome-volume-manager to not mount specific partitions on a usbdisk? I get 4 disks up on my desktop, but only use one of them
<narma> hello, I use Ubuntu 6.10. Ihave subversion 1.3.1 but I have to use 1.4.2. how can I do ?
<Randakar> cmt^^: try adding
<Randakar> Section "Extensions"
<Randakar> Option "Composite" "0"
<Randakar> EndSection
<Kitch> i need help to install nvidia driver :D LoL i get a kernal error..and well like i say im a n00b..
<lakbu> hi. i would like to install a usb hub, what brand can you suggest? that's ubuntu-friendly?
<Randakar> cmt^^: to xorg.conf
<rindolf> puffy-san: http://yp.peercast.org/?find=streamfi&Submit=Search&host=127.0.0.1%3A7144&status=online ?
<Raven> I use D-Link, their ok.
<compengi> jrib, that's why i should do that command so that i will run
<puffy-san> rindolf: yeah that is the correct one
<David777> Anyone know where USB thumb drives get mounted?
<rindolf> puffy-san: OK.
<HumanPrototype> lakbu, afaik they are universally supported as they work on a hardware level - somebody correct me if im wrong here please
<compengi> it*
<jrib> compengi: what command?
<HumanPrototype> David777, /media/usbdisk i think
<puffy-san> rindolf: now download the m3u file from the play link and then try to play it in some audio playing app (I use xmms)
<David777> Not showing up
<compengi> jrib, sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<lakbu> Raven, HumanPrototype, does the USB ports in the hub will be seen as *many* ports in the ubuntu box?
<Randakar> cmt^^: if that doesn't work, there's a guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Raven> where to get info to setup samba for network connection to xp machine
<HumanPrototype> lakbu, i think it would yes
<Randakar> !nvidia | kitch
<ubotu> kitch: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cmt^^> Randakar - I already did that
<cmt^^> it says in the previous guide
<cmt^^> to add Composite "0"
<Randakar> cmt^^: ah, ok
<jrib> compengi: I don't think it will work.  Can you explain what exactly the problem is?  What error are you getting and with what command?
<Kitch> ty, but... wht do i do about my kernal error?
<David777> Crud, gotta mount it by hand, gets picked up as sda
<Kitch> or is it in there?
<cmt^^> Randakar - I get this from the x-server log
<Randakar> cmt^^: hrm, tricky
<Kitch> and i did look b4 i came here :P
<cmt^^> "(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found"
<rindolf> puffy-san: I don't see where it is.
<lakbu> HumanPrototype, aahh. thanks. so each port in the hub will have a corresponding entry in the /dev/ ?
<HumanPrototype> David777, it should get picked up as sd something as thats how usb drives work
<HumanPrototype> lakbu, i would think so yes
<puffy-san> rindolf: where what is?
<compengi> jrib, i read the post and found this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278134&highlight=limewire
<David777> ok, that worked
<Raven> does flash work in Ubuntu x64
<David777> Gah
<rindolf> puffy-san: where is the .m3u.
<wizo> hrm, i tried checkinstall but it said that command not found
<SpaceBass> ARRRUUGGGG
<wizo> am i missing a package?
<cmt^^> Randakar - which is very strange, since I told the configuration program the adress was 1.0.0
<cmt^^> not 1.0.1
<SpaceBass> well...ubuntu and grub just dont like me
<puffy-san> rindolf: humm well it might be on your desktop or at your home directory... depending on where you downloaded it...
<rubix_> is filesharing discussion allowed in this channel for the purpose of finding a good prog
<kudzubane> Raven: probably not
<HumanPrototype> David777, try adding a line in fstab for it and if you are using gnome try checking in System.>Preferences >Removable Drives and Media
<rindolf> puffy-san: OK.
<David777> Ah farg it
<lumpki> wizo, install checkinstall =)
<Randakar> cmt^^: Change it in xorg.conf then
<Raven> is it worth upgrading to Ubuntu x64
<norman_> some with aMSN, I have a webcam quickcam express, it works but in aMSN is missing webcam wizzard
<David777> HumanPrototype: I am running an embedded server.  No X.  Only a console.
<norman_> installed from synaptic
<DeathWolf> sudo -u user1 /bin/bash => sudo: unable to execute /bin/bash: Permission denied, but / and /bin and /bin/bash are all 755, what could cause that
<Randakar> cmt^^: at any rate, I have to go now (go home, actually) so I'm going to wish you good luck
<LacunaV> Is it possible to prevent gnome-volume-manager from mounting specific partitions on a usbdisk? I get 4 disks up on my desktop, but only use one of them
<cmt^^> thanks
<cmt^^> Randakar - it says 1.0.0 in xorg.conf though 8(
<jrib> compengi: it won't break anything, go ahead.  But it would be better if you edited the limewire files to use bash instead of sh imo
<HumanPrototype> David777, if its a server install you may not have the hotplug stuff installed
<kudzubane> Raven: no, if you want some common apps (such as flash-player)
<HumanPrototype> !hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HumanPrototype> !usb
<Randakar> cmt^^: maybe you were wrong? ;-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Raven> Thanks Kudzubane
<cmt^^> i guess
<compengi> jrib, do you know what should i edit in runLime.sh?
<kudzubane> Raven: np
<Kitch> If i  download kernal will my driver install work? or will i need to install over top ?
<cmt^^> i give up
<cmt^^> 8(
<Randakar> cmt^^: I'd try 1:0:1 for kicks, see if that's true
<rindolf> puffy-san: I can't seem to connect to http://127.0.0.1:7144/pls/39CC3972D55974F35FDA297F8BBE3390
<Kitch> and ty for all your help so far :D
<jrib> compengi: I can tell you if you apstebin it
<Randakar> later gang
<Raven> I need to share my printer with the kids xp machine?
<puffy-san> rindolf: humm maybe your browser tries to play it directly... try to 'save as...' on the play link
<lumpki> !why ubotu is brainded
<wizo> hey, the name that is created in checkinstall will be the one that i have to use when i do apt-get remove?
<HumanPrototype> wizo, yes - think so
<wizo> gah
<HumanPrototype> wizo, what name has it been given?
<wizo>  kismet-2006-04-r1
<wizo> lol
<wizo> that`s a long name to remove
<erUSUL> Raven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#head-0501c5c431920681c11965c65d3d155c69f508f7
<wizo> oo i can change it
<compengi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wizo> ah done it, thanks
<mwozniak> is there a way to use a bash script to move an arbitrary number of files?
<Amaranth> lumpki: What's wrong with ubotu?
<Raven>  +
<HumanPrototype> wizo, change it or try removing the numbers - i can just use the program name normally
<mwozniak> like move file.0 to file.1 and file.1 to file.2 etc to an arbitrary number
<puffy-san> mwozniak: atleast with python that is possible
<lumpki> Amaranth, sorry, nothing... it doesnt seem to know enough topcias thats all
<compengi> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35608/
<wizo> ah i renamed it, oh another question, do i do apt-get remove name or do i have to use dpkg -r name ?
<mwozniak> puffy-san, how would it know when to stop?
<Amaranth> lumpki: teach it :)
<Raven> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<mwozniak> puffy-san, check if the file exists and then move it?
<HumanPrototype> wizo apt-get remove works for me
<wizo> i see, thanks
<puffy-san> mwozniak: humm well dunno exactly what you want to do but yes it is possible to check if a file exists with python
<lumpki> Amaranth, alright then i
<jrib> compengi: change line 2 to:    bash runLime.sh
<lumpki> Amaranth, alright then i'll try
<mwozniak> puffy-san, alright, thanks, i'll look into implementing it with python
<David777> So, because Debian/Ubuntu have to have their own setup for Apache2, none of the Apache2 docs mean anything.
<rindolf> puffy-san: OK.
<compengi> jrib, i had tried it before but didn't work
<puffy-san> mwozniak: np, it could be pretty difficult if you don't know python though...
<Kitch> an intel P4 is compatible with linux in it?
<vcef> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rindolf> puffy-san: it's a broken link.
<mwozniak> puffy-san, i've used it a couple of times before... nothing very complicated
<iceman_> Hey guys small problem.  I removed the main user name because I had an error and now my soundcard will not turn on.  That and sudo apt-get install command does nothing
<puffy-san> rindolf: humm... well thanks for trying anyway ;)
<jrib> compengi: if it doesn't work, pastebin /opt/LimeWire/runlime.sh
<mwozniak> puffy-san, but this should just be one loop with some weird file syntax
<cmt^^> I guess I should just give in
<cmt^^> I'm not supposed to be able to get it to work
<cmt^^> I can't get ati drivers on my system worth of crap
<puffy-san> mwozniak: yeah shouldn't be too complicated... if you wan't to check if a file exist, just do a os.path.isfile(path), but first make sure that you have imported the os module
<kudzubane> cmt^^: what chipset?
<gpd> is there a way to do something like `wall message` to someone who is logged into X11 and has no terminals open?
<cmt^^> kudzubane - ati radeon x700 se
<cmt^^> and please don't send me that how-to guide
<David777> Iceman_: who are you logged in if you deleted the user account?
<cmt^^> it doesn't work on my system evidently
<fwap> i dont get why some people make fun of ubuntu, this is awsome.. isn't this what even hardcore linux users always wanted.. a stable/easy to use linux desktop to get people using totally free/open source software/operating systems :D i'm not going to buy a mac now to get away from windows
<kudzubane> cmt^^: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html#9
<David777> iceman_: If you are logged in as root, you don't need the sudo part in sudo apt-get
<kudzubane> cmt^^: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html#6
<cmt^^> fwap - I agree
<carpediem> fwap: who makes fun of Ubuntu?
<Iceman_B> but Ubuntu doesnt come with a root account,. right?
<Iceman_B> =)
<iceman_> David777, I went into the recovery kernel and went root and remade the exact same profile name so I could restore my home directory
<ArrenLex> fwap: That's exactly why people make fun of ubuntu.
<kudzubane> cmt^^: that is short and sweet
<fwap> heh
<puffy-san> Iceman_B: ubuntu comes with sudo
<compengi> jrib, there is no limewire folder in opt
<compengi> lol
<David777> Iceman_B: Ubuntu does come with root
<rindolf> puffy-san: you're welcome.
<burepe_> I just installed apache and I was messing around and I changed apache's "apache2-default" file name. After I did that I got a "access forbidden" error so I changed it back but I still get the same error when accessing http://localhost/ . Did I change the directory permissions when I changed the name? How can I fix it?
<devilotx> I've got a USB flash drive question/issue, if anyone can assist, that would be nice
<cmt^^> kudzubane - thank you, almost looks too easy to be true
<cmt^^> gonna try it
<cmt^^> brb
<carpediem> devilotx: don't ask, just ask
<inkeh> hey, i'm having problems with my sound on edgy, it keeps randomly muting?
<devilotx> oh ok
<jrib> compengi: did you use the write capitalization as in your script?  LimeWire
<David777> Iceman_B: If you log into the recovery console, you can set the password for root using passwd and log in as root in the normal login.
<Iceman_B> puffy-san / David777: iceman_ isnt'a clone of me, its a different person, but thanks :)
<Iceman_B> oh , and I didnt know that
<vcef> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild is outdated
<iceman_> no no I'm no clone
<Iceman_B> but I cnt login anyways, I broke the startup script
<Iceman_B> when I tried to get Beryl running
<fwap> i think you can set a password for root using 'sudo -' and then preferably using pwgen to generate a good password
<devilotx> When I boot Edgy on my laptop with the USB key inserted, it works fine, it automounts it, it shows on the desktop, all is good, I can eject and insert it again, and also insert other keys
<vcef> what package do I need to instal to be able to do make xconfig
<Lin> hi all.. why in one host using totem-mozilla-plugin I can see a .wmf file embedded on a webpage and in the other system I cannot. The same codecs are installed (about:plugins, show me the codecs). In both systems the same command is executed: /usr/lib/totem/totem-mozilla-viewer ... while one show audio and video the other one shows only the audio.. any tips?
<vcef> or at least make menuconfig
<devilotx> but if I boot without the key in, I get nothing upon inserting the key, I checked /dev/ and there is no sdb listed
<Lin> libncurses5-dev, make, gcc, and libc headers
<ArrenLex> vcef: when you run ./configure, it will tell you what it needs.
<devilotx> sda is my SATA hard drive
<iceman_> Iceman_B, Ha.  I tried removing beryl and now I can't restore to blank session.  And no commands work for me
<vcef> there's no configure script in my kernel source dir
<compengi> jrib, in the search i found only the runlime.sh which is locate in /usr/share/gnome/help/desktopguide/sample/
<Seveas> !kernel | vcef
<ubotu> vcef: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Lin> vcef: install kernel source code.. not the headers.
<vcef> Lin: I did
<Lin> vcef: unbzip it
<devilotx> So I'm lost...
<carpediem> devilotx: hmm, seems...weird.  does "dmesg|tail" say anything when you put the card in?
<devilotx> let me try again,
<cmt^^> kudzubane - is reboot really necessary?
<cmt^^> kudzubane - isn't x restart enough?
<vcef> Lin: what do you mean? it's not compressed
<kudzubane> cmt^^: probably not
<jrib> compengi: runLime.sh
<jrib> captial L
<kudzubane> cmt^^: apply the changes, logout, ctl-alt-backspace to restart X with new config
<devilotx> mount: special device /dev/sdb1
<compengi> jrib, yeah i know it was a typo
<devilotx> er, that was wrong
<devilotx> [17180291.144000]  usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<devilotx> [17180302.692000]  usb 1-2: device not accepting address 8, error -110
<jrib> compengi: so where is limewire installed?
<iceman_> David777, Why is it that I delete the account and restore one with the same name and my soundcard does not work and I can't modprobe alsamixer
<devilotx> then it goes through 9, 10, 11, now it's on 14...
<Lin> vcef: yes.. it is.
<narma> nobody knows how to have subversion 1.4.2 on ubuntu ?
<Lin> vcef: cd /usr/src ; for x in *bz2; do tar jxvf $x; done
<kudzubane> iceman_ new and old user has same name, but userid is more than likely different
<compengi> jrib, i will explain you a little i downloaded it as .rpm then converted it using alien to .deb and installed it
<devilotx> nothing new logged, the light on the key has gone off
<kudzubane> iceman_: rights assigned to original user probably isn't assigned to the new
<devilotx> it went to 14, and stopped
<vcef> Lin: thank you but I know how to uncompress archive file and I know the difference between archive file and uncompressed directory which is full of files
<jrib> compengi: dpkg -L name_of_the_package   on pastebin please
<iceman_> kudzubane, what config file do I need to change/adjust to get my sound to work
<vcef> all I am asking is what packages do I need to be able to do make menuconfig or make xconfig
<carpediem> devilotx: I searched for that error, and there are some people seeing the same thing on Edgy.
<aversin1> Got a Samba question. I can access the shared folder on the Ubuntu box from windows but I can't write to it. I also cant see the Windows box from Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Allans> i have ubuntu 5.10 installed on a file server the server generated an error a few days a go stage1.5 error 22 is it something in the fstab? oh the raid is a reiserfs format the file were original generated by a windows machine
<vcef> I presume that these would be some kind of developer libraries for curses or qt or whatever
<jrib> !kernel | vcef
<Allans> the machine is a file server these file on the server or raid portion of it i can't access through the server i can't take ownership of them and change there permissions
<ubotu> vcef: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jrib> vcef: that may be too much, but it should tell you what you want
<Allans> here is something else that is odd about this.. when i do a ls -l in the root it show some of the folders, but then i will do a sudo ls -l and i see all of them. But i still can't access the folders
<devilotx> hmm, I did search but I didn't come up with much... any links to where you saw that?
<Lin> vcef: when you install linux-source-2.6.17 it install a tar.bz2 on /usr/src
<devilotx> maybe I can dredge up some advice?
<carpediem> devilotx: for instance, this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271600
<Allans> i don't know what else to try...
<Lin> vcef: I will install here.. just to asure.
<vcef> Lin: well. now I remember. You're right. I've installed it yesterday, unpacked, erased and forgot
<Allans> Can someone help me please?
<Lin> vcef: be welcome.
<Lin> vcef: can I stop the download?
<Lin> vcef: ;-)
<vcef> what download?
<carpediem> devilotx: but, it doesn't have a solution I thought was worth mentioning to you
<Lin> vcef: linux-source-2.6.17
<Lin> vcef: aptitude install linux-source-2.6.17
<devilotx> Ah,
<vcef> sure.
<Lin> vcef: im downloading here..  ;-)
<devilotx> shame really, it's not a huge deal, but it is a pain
<Lin> vcef: just 40 minutes left ;-)
<vcef> But I'm still no step further to making my configuration.
<carpediem> devilotx: I use a USB flash drive frequently, without problems.  Also CF through a card reader.  External USB hard drives.  All without trouble.
<vcef> cause I refuse to manually edit config file or run oldconfig
<compengi> jrib, it says it's now installe :S
<compengi> installed*
<vcef> crap
<kudzubane> wow, there is much to learn about ubuntu
<jrib> compengi: dpkg -L name_of_the_package   should list files
<carpediem> devilotx: sorry, I wish I knew more about your problem.
<Lin> vcef: install libncurses5-dev, make, gcc and libc headers..
<devilotx> it's ok, I can live with it,
<kudzubane> anyone got a good link to something that outlines the "ubuntu-way" of doing things?
<vcef> Lin: thank you very much.
<devilotx> I figured I'd try the IRC room anyway
<compengi> jrib, sorry typo it says it's not installed
<jrib> compengi: what did you type?
<Shamurai> I'll soon find out
<iceman_> so if I add my new username to the right groups it might restore my audio?
<vcef> Lin: May be so bold to ask also for package for compiling graphic configurator?
<compengi> jrib, dpkg -L limewire-pro_4.12.6-1_i386.deb
<compengi> Package `limewire-pro_4.12.6-1_i386.deb' is not installed.
<compengi> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<compengi> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Allans> i have ubuntu 5.10 installed on a file server the server generated an error a few days a go stage1.5 error 22 is it something in the fstab? oh the raid is a reiserfs format the file were original generated by a windows machine.the machine is a file server these file on the server or raid portion of it i can't access through the server i can't take ownership of them and change there permissions..here is something else that is odd about this
<Lin> vcef: there is a qt version and gtk on.. xconfig try both. AFAIK...
<jrib> compengi: dpkg -l '*lime*'
<jamclx> why can't I set my resolution higher than 1280x1024 in linux? I could in windows
<jrib> !fixres | jamclx
<ubotu> jamclx: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jamclx> I mean 1024x768
<Lin> vcef: just try make a xconfig and keep watch on output.. but the "graphical mode" isnt better than the curses one...
<vcef> I'm missing both - qt and gtk dev packages
<jamclx> ok thanks ubotu
<nofearrr> hi all is there a pk for ISPconfig debain ready ?
<devilotx> I even tried pysda, but it doesn't see it.  Is there any way to add sdb to /dev/?
<Allans> Am i into ignore`s lists?
<compengi> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35611/
<Lin> vcef: install anyone
<Lin> vcef: or both ;-)
<vcef> Lin: I should porbably learn how to search for package which provides certain file ...
<Lin> vcef: install apt-file
<vcef> that'll stop all these silly questions of mine
<Octarine> Hi, Help on GRUB Error 17 please?
<ArrenLex> vcef: you can do that using the second box on packages.ubuntu.com
<jrib> Allans: no, probably no one knows the answer
<ArrenLex> Octarine: can you be more specific than "error 17"? xD
<vcef> packages.ubuntu.com? I don't know that site. Thanks.
<jrib> compengi: dpkg -L limewire-pro
<stojance> hello!
<vcef> However sometimes I just prefer to use cml tools only
<David777> lol, despite Ubuntu's best efforts, I can now share my file system.
<Octarine> Oh, okay, its an error where it cant locate the partition to boot from
<vcef> (doing stuff from home on my dorm. computer etc)
<Allans> Oh thanks
<Allans> Maybe ill wait
<stojance> !bot > stojance
<vcef> great. menuconfig finally works. thank you very much Lin
<compengi> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35612/
<Lin> vcef: please insert 10 dolars on marked place
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Do you know\have a guess as to what caused this error? Did it work before? What did you change? How much do you know about rescuing systems? What other systems do you have on this machine? Do you have an ubuntu liveCD lying around which you can use to rescue the system? Does Grub start at all and then crash only when you're trying to boot ubuntu, or does grub not come up at all? Be specific, man!~
<ArrenLex> !
<cmt^^> kudzubane - didn't work
<cmt^^> kudzubane - X froze on restart
<vcef> now - there are these debian/Config/config* files which I presume are tuned for certain architectures
<Lin> vcef: no.. you should not touch on them
<Octarine> Okay. GRUB does not load, says 'loading grub' then i just get Error 17. I have windows on this PC too, although that wont boot, and im currently running from ubuntu Live
<jrib> compengi: ok type 'limewire', you get a syntax error?  pastebin /usr/bin/limewire and /usr/lib/LimeWire/runLime.sh
<vcef> Lin: OK. How do I use them?
<ArrenLex> Octarine: I asked you more than that.
<BSDnux> in my quest to make the line-in of my soundcard work i ended up with no sound at all... is there something that could save me from reinstalling?
<Morn> can ubuntu be installed to an external usb/firewire drive?
<Lin> vcef: just make menuconfig
<Octarine> thats all i know on the subject.
<Lin> vcef: my tip.. install kernel-package debian package
<ArrenLex> Octarine: you mean you don't even know if you changed your system in some way?
<Lin> vcef: and use make-kpkg command line
<kudzubane> cmt^^: sorry to hear that
<winand> Programming question: How do you get the user's home dir so you can make a .app-dir/.pidlock
<Lin> vcef: after your make menuconfig
<BSDnux> ~ is home, winand
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Am I to assume you suffer from the terrible "installing new hard drives while asleep" syndrome?
<Octarine> I installed Ubuntu to a second hard disk. And.. thats all ive done.
<LacunaV> Can anyone vouch for udev 103
<ArrenLex> Octarine: You've also not answered if it's ever worked before, which implies to me that you suffer from severe short- and long-term memory loss. You poor soul. = /
<winand> BSDnux: can you use ~ in things like ifstream pidfile("~/.app-dir/.pidlock");
<kudzubane> cmt^^: dunno what to tell you, after countless bad experiences with ati graphics chips and linux, I've don't purchase machines with them anymore
<Octarine> Okay, Ubuntu has never worked before, and will not boot, due to the GRUb error 17.
<compengi> jrib, /usr/bin/limewire #!/bin/bash
<compengi> cd /usr/lib/LimeWire
<compengi> sh runLime.sh
<ArrenLex> cmt^^: ATI+Linux = hell. What problems are you having, sorry?
<jrib> compengi: change sh runLime.sh  to  bash runLime.sh
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Then you've just now installed ubuntu for the first time?
<Octarine> yes.
<BSDnux> windand: you can use ~ everywhere for the users home
<ArrenLex> Octarine: has any OS other than windows ever been on this machine? Are you a Linux newbie?
<Octarine> Yes, I am.
<wsoderberg> hey guys, when installing ubuntu I cant choose the launch live cd option to install. any1 know what the problem might be?
<fwap> ubuntu 6.06.1 desktop automatically chooses and install the bootloader for you now?
<ArrenLex> Octarine: You installed ubuntu from the LiveCD? Did the installation give you any errors?
<Octarine> No, no installation errors, all of that went through fine
<justincredible> Anyone handy with configuring integrated bluetooth on Dell laptops?
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Okay. Please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l".
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Octarine> kk
<BSDnux> winand: you can safely use ~/.. paths in c/c++ functions
<compengi> jrib, yeah it worked
<jrib> compengi: great
<DeathWolf> hum
<winand> BSDnux: it doesn't seem to work with ifstream pidfile("~/.app-dir/.pidlock"); because it always returns null or wahtever, even when it shouldn't
<ArrenLex> XD I need "ar" to compile binutils, which I am compiling to get "ar". Now what?
<DeathWolf> how can i know the reason of this: 7781  execve("/bin/bash", ["bash"] , [/* 21 vars */] ) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied) ?
<wsoderberg> anyone know why I can't see the live cd installation doesnt show up on my ubuntu 6.06 cd?
<compengi> jrib, thanks alot
<jrib> compengi: np
<Octarine> Disk /dev/hda: 30.7 GB, 30750031872 bytes
<Octarine> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3738 cylinders
<Octarine> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Octarine>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Octarine> /dev/hda1   *           1        3737    30017421    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Octarine> Disk /dev/hdb: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<Octarine> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Octarine> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ArrenLex> >=|
<David777> Is the Ubuntu version of Apache2 SSL enabled?
<Octarine>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Octarine> /dev/hdb1              65       27596   221150758+  17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<ArrenLex> !pastebin | Octarine
<ubotu> Octarine: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Octarine> /dev/hdb2   *       27597       30401    22531162+  83  Linux
<Octarine> /dev/hdb3               1          64      514048+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Octarine> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<MystaMax> hello everyone when uninstalling apaches modules, should I disable the module in apache first? in ubuntu?
<Octarine> !pastebin
<Octarine> !pastebin
<Octarine> Disk /dev/hda: 30.7 GB, 30750031872 bytes
<Octarine> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3738 cylinders
<Octarine> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Octarine>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Octarine> /dev/hda1   *           1        3737    30017421    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Octarine> Disk /dev/hdb: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<ArrenLex> ....
<Octarine> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<Octarine> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Octarine>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Octarine> /dev/hdb1              65       27596   221150758+  17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<Octarine> /dev/hdb2   *       27597       30401    22531162+  83  Linux
<David777> Octarine: Please stop spamming the channel!!!
<Octarine> /dev/hdb3               1          64      514048+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Octarine> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<ArrenLex> Octarine, go to this website: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Octarine> whatever.
<compengi> omg
<Octarine> okays..
<compengi> Octarine, stop
<BSDnux> is there a package with alsaconf or do i have to build alsa again?
<ArrenLex> Octarine: there, paste the output. It will give you a link to what you pasted.
<MystaMax> wow my question flew by
<ArrenLex> Octarine: paste THAT LINK here.
<wsoderberg> yea they seem to do so mysta :P
<ArrenLex> Octarine: That is how pastebin works. It is a "bin" which keeps "pastes" and returns links at which these pastes may be viewed by those who care to view them.
<David777> Anywayz, is the Ubuntu version of Apache2 SSL enabled?
<winand> so my question is, how do you get ~ to expand to "/home/winand"
<MystaMax> David777, i dont think so, you'll have to install seperately
<Octarine> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35614/
<Octarine> there.
<MystaMax> woohoo he got it
<Octarine> =D
<David777> winand: I think you have to pass the --no-tilde option to ls
<xzk> I have a membership to scrybe, and for some reason it tells me I need to install Adobe .. i thought i already did with automatix and easy ubuntu
<gpd> how can i 'attach' to a running X11 destop? tightvncserver creates a new display at :1
<xzk> how do i install adobe
<justincredible> Anyone here successfully configured an integrated bluetooth device?
<David777> winand: ...or is it bash?
<vcef> is it safe to use option "Use register arguments" if I am going to use nvidia binary driver?
<winand> David777: in C++
<ArrenLex> xzk: Similar to the way you download the internet.
<MystaMax> justincredible, I've also tried w/ no success
<ArrenLex> xzk: Adobe is a company. Are you looking for a specific product?
<xzk> ArrenLex:   lmao
<Saviq> can anyone help me get the Tao OpenGL Framework to work?
<xzk> ArrenLex:   yeh my fault hahaha
<fwap> is there any way for 'drm' to end up in 'restricted' apps for ubuntu?
<winand> David777: ifstream pidfile("~/.app/.pidlock");
<Octarine> ArrenLex: V
<David777> winand: What function call is returning "~"?
<Octarine> ArrenLex http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35614/
<justincredible> My laptop is suppose to be supported, but the OBEX client in KDE doesn't scan for devices
<xzk> i need adobe flash player 8
<justincredible> *9
<crimsun> sorry, 8 doesn't exist for Linux.
<winand> David777: If another user runs it I want to get the home user dir
<David777> winand: I think the "~"
<xzk> well balls.
<ArrenLex> Octarine: I saw. Okay, so ubuntu is on the secnd drive. Can you tell me what the first partition on the second drive contains?
<MystaMax> is edgy eft support in ubuntu+1 these days?
<xzk> what do i do
<tundejeg> hi
<jrib> xzk: use 9?
<ArrenLex> MystaMax: No. Edgy is released and edgy is here.
<apokryphos> MystaMax: no, edgy is current stable
<xzk> i can't use scrybe with Linux ?
<sp00n3d> can someone help me? I've wasted 6 discs so far trying to burn this damned iso.
<MystaMax> thanks ArrenLex and apokryphos
<ArrenLex> xzk: Adobe Flash 9 beta can be downloaded from labs.adobe.com
<Octarine> Just Data from windows
<xzk> i knew that.. just testing you
<tundejeg> hi everybody
* apokryphos hands sp00n3d some rewritables
<xzk> i'm an idiot
<crimsun> ArrenLex: (and is available in -backports)
<justincredible> MystaMax, what type of bluetooth device is integrated on your computer?
<tundejeg> can someone bail me out of a problem
<sp00n3d> is my problem atypical or common?
<David777> winand: "~" is specific to bash
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Okay. Now please pastebin your entire /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<MystaMax> justincredible, my laptop is able to find bluetooth devices, but I haven't been able to transfer files or use the A2DP profile
<Octarine> righto
<winand> David777: ok I will try #c++
<Octarine> ah..
<tundejeg> i want to install oracle 10g enterprise on my ubuntu
<justincredible> mystamax, what type of laptop to youown?
<ArrenLex> sp00n3d: And what happened when you tried to burn this ISO?
<ArrenLex> Octarine: hold on, no, wait.
<Octarine> ArrenLex: I get 'No such file or directory'
<sp00n3d> write errors.
<tundejeg> but i could not get enterprise edition
<ArrenLex> Octarine: It's not that easy. I forgot you were on a LiveCD.
<ArrenLex> Octarine: open a terminal and run the command "mkdir /target"
<Octarine> okay
<sp00n3d> i even went out and bought new discs.
<sp00n3d> i've tried nero and alcoholsoft...
<apokryphos> sp00n3d: rewritables are really good if you're thinking of running Linux distributions
<ArrenLex> sp00n3d: Access to any other CD drives? Your drive might be bad.
<Octarine> ArrenLex: Permission denied, apparently
<allee> justincredible: My AVN ISDN modem playes nicely together with Dell's build in bluetooth.  My MS mouse working before always disconnects when going into sleep (not search why it happes)
<ArrenLex> Octarine: "sudo mkdir /target" then
<Octarine> k
<sp00n3d> eh i was hoping it wasn't the hardware
<MystaMax> justincredible, I also didnt spend alot of time on it. But my Dell D620 (dapper install) w/ integrated bluetooth found my phone, both my bluetooth stereo headphones, my cellphone bluetooth headsets. basically it found them all, but i can't use them for anything
<tundejeg> its only express edition
<tundejeg> i hope
<sp00n3d> maybe i will run out and get some rewritables
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Then run "sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /target"
<Octarine> ArrenLex: its done that..
<tundejeg> if i install express edition
<sp00n3d> i just wondered what you guys used to burn your isos
<Octarine> ArrenLex: not displayed anything though
<sp00n3d> what programs
<ArrenLex> Octarine: It shouldn't. Run the mount command and tell me when you've done
<allee> MystaMax: ah, D620.  You have intel gfx in it?
<tundejeg> it will perform all the functionality of the express edition
<jerp> k3b is a good burner
<sindrum> i used nero
<Halcy0n> sp00n3d: I personally use K3B for everything
<MystaMax> allee, nope I have nvidia 5600
<justincredible> mystamax, So your dell worked out of the box with bluetooth (Not worked, but atleast turned on)?
<sindrum> for win or linux?
<ArrenLex> sp00n3d: I used k3b. I haven't run Windows in several years :)
<haxality> I'm having a bizarre problem with NFS!
<Octarine> ArrenLex: Done
<allee> MystaMax: k
<tundejeg> hi halcyo
<sp00n3d> k3b is linux based?
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Now run "sudo chroot /target"
<ArrenLex> sp00n3d: Yes
<MystaMax> justincredible, no i installed some packages
<haxality> I've followed a bunch of walkthroughs but I can't get NFS working
<sp00n3d> crap...
<MystaMax> justincredible, from the repositories
<ArrenLex> sp00n3d: Again: do you have access to other CD burners?
<haxality> I keep getting 'permission denied' errors from the NFS server
<justincredible> mystamax, which ones?
<sp00n3d> no i don't
<sindrum> im a pirate so no need not to use it
<sindrum> lol
<sp00n3d> i may just go ahead and buy another one
<sp00n3d> install it
<MystaMax> hmm, i'll have to reboot to check, give me 5 minutes
<Octarine> ArrenLex: 'Cannot run command /bin/bash' No such directory'
<benny99> hello, problems with my Radeon 9600 graphics card... I get less than 1 fps after playing about 2min, probably when it needs new textures... I'm using fglrx, A N Y ! ideas are welcome!!
<justincredible> mk
<ArrenLex> Octarine: ...That's very odd.
<sp00n3d> i've already wasted 2 hours just trying to burn it ... i think the linux gods are testing me.
<ArrenLex> Octarine: please pastebin the commands you've run up to this point, starting from the mkdir command.
<tundejeg> hi
<ArrenLex> sp00n3d: You can always install from a USB stick or floppy if you're desperate.
<tundejeg> can some one help
<HumanPrototype> wow! has anybody tried installing beryl, turning on the wobbly windows plugin and running cat /dev/urandom from a terminal?
<ArrenLex> !someone | tundejeg
<ubotu> tundejeg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<haxality> can anyone help?
<benny99> it works properly under windows, no dmesgS
<SpaceBass> can anyone help me with my install issue?
<ArrenLex> XD WOW
<tundejeg> yes arrenlex
<SpaceBass> i keep getting grub error 2 on first boot
<David777> winand: You should getenv("HOME")
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, whats the issue?
<tundejeg> pls
<cmt^^> ArrenLex - I'm having problems getting glx and / or ati drivers working
<sp00n3d> yeah not that desperate. i'll just upgrade my ram and cd-r drive. been needing to.
<Octarine> ArrenLex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35618/
<tundejeg> i want to install oracle 10g
<ArrenLex> cmt^^: "problems" is very vague.
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, what is your hdd setup, are you dual booting, do you have a sperate /boot partition?
<tundejeg> on my ubuntu
<tundejeg> linux
<benny99> again, any!! ideas are welcome... the drivers should be installed correctly
<cmt^^> ArrenLex - i have the following errormessage that haunts me: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<tundejeg> but i dont see an enterprise edition for ubuntu
<SpaceBass> HumanPrototype, 5 drives...all on pci controller cards...1 200gb (first drive) for the sytem...rest are part of a raid 5 software array
<tundejeg> on the net
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Well, yeah. You can't expecute parts of commands and expect them to do the same thing. xD
<justincredible> ahh hcitool scan doesnt work!
<SpaceBass> installing to the 200gb drive (hda)
<tundejeg> i only saw express edition
<ArrenLex> Octarine: I said: Then run "sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /target"
<ArrenLex> Octarine: And you run just "mount".
<tundejeg> my question now
<Octarine> ohhhh.
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Run the full command please.
<Octarine> :D
<Octarine> will do
<jerp> HumanPrototype, what happens with beryl when you do that?
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, wow - impressive! how come you cant put the 200gb drive on the mobo?
<Octarine> ArrenLex: Done that
<ArrenLex> cmt^^: Then enable the DRI extension in xorg.conf
<HumanPrototype> jerp, it makes the window dance like crazy - amusing to watch
<SpaceBass> HumanPrototype, the onboard ide controller is shot
<ArrenLex> Octarine: now run sudo chroot /target
<sindrum> benny gimmi a sec
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, ah, sucky
<tundejeg> is that if i install dat express i hope it will perform the functionalities of that of enterprise edition
<rubix_> what totem plugin do i need for dvd's
<ArrenLex> Octarine: I brb for a moment.
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, ok then did it install ok and just wont reboot?
<Octarine> ArrenLex: Okay then
<sindrum> nm
<tundejeg> Arrenlex
<tundejeg> i will be waiting 4 u
<SpaceBass> HumanPrototype, yep...installer insists on putting grub on hd0 ...which doesnt exist as far as I know
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, thats just the first hard drive
<sp00n3d> i just had a big scare... had to look at bank balance and forgot about a 675$ check i wrote. thinking my bad day just got worser.
<SpaceBass> HumanPrototype, wonder which one it thinks is first
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, and it should be (hd0,0) to be the first partition
<SpaceBass> HumanPrototype, how can i see which drives grub calls what
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, think it would be hda
<David777> winand: This program will get the user's home directory: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35621/
<SpaceBass> tried hda in setup and when it came time to install grub it errored out and quit the installer
<HumanPrototype> can anybody confirm that grub (hd0,0) will always be the same as /dev/hda1
<rubix_> SpaceBass, are you having install problems
<SpaceBass> rubix_,  yeah
<David777> HumanPrototype: I think that's only true if your system only has IDE drives
<SpaceBass> my 200gb drive is technically my first ide drive
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Okay. Have you run the chroot command?
<HumanPrototype> David777, ok, thanks
<Octarine> ArrenLex:yes
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, do you have any non-ide drives (scsi, sata etc?)
<SpaceBass> yeah
<cj> I need a picture of Feisty Fawn to put on my fridge for my daughter.  do we have one?
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Now run "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" which will output the contents of that file. Pastebin these contents.
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, then (hd0,0) may be the first of those drives
<HumanPrototype> can you look in the bios and see if that gives u the hdd order?
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, is it hardware raid?
<VincentHall> hi there
<Octarine> ArrenLex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35622/
<SpaceBass> HumanPrototype, no, software raid...md0 using reiserfs
<rubix_> SpaceBass, just one moment...i have a guide that might help you
<rubix_> SpaceBass, well actually, try to go into the installer, kill the gdm and then use xinit from the console
<MystaMax> justincredible, I've got gnome-bluetooth, bluez-utils, bluez-pin, bluez-pcmcia-support, and bluez-cups installed.
<rubix_> then run ubiquity from the commandline in basic x
<SpaceBass> HumanPrototype,part of the problem is that since they are on controller cards the bios doesnt see them
<SpaceBass> or list them
<SpaceBass> what will xinit do ?
<alberto> hi to all, sorry i have a big prob with ubu 6.10 i386 since i removed an sd and a usb pendrive without the unmount : they are no more recognized and mounted (after a reboot too): with the last 2 ubuntu restart i receive an "failed to initialize HAL!" message.. ani idea where to find any info o suggestion??    sorry the long message
<SpaceBass> HumanPrototype, ok...take it back..Bios lists my 200gb drive (hda) as the first in the list
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, you could try using the install disk as a rescue disk to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to try each hd in turn (hd0,0) (hd1,0) etc
<MystaMax> justincredible, So now under System -> Preferences I have Bluetooth Manager which can scan for my bluetooth devices. It'll find lots when I'm @ work, b/c all computers have bluetooth
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Strange... everything looks alright. Fine, now run "update-grub".
<keeb_>  i want to scp my id_rsa.pub to authorized_keys on remote
<keeb_>                machine, but don't want it to overwrite previous entries
<keeb_> using scp, any ideas?
<David777> alberto: What does dmesg say about the problem?
<joey-> hello
<justincredible> MystaMax, are you using gnome or kde?
<hou5ton_> I accidentally downloaded and installed the wrong version of EasyUbuntu. How do I unistall it?
<rubix_> SpaceBass, exactly what problem are you having?
<rubix_> hou5ton, just change your reps and apt-get update-distro
<ArrenLex> Octarine: Done?
<alberto> ty david dmseg seems to be ok about the pendrive
<SpaceBass> rubix_, installed to hda ... grub on hd0 (as per installer)...trying for first boot and I get grub error 2
<ArrenLex> Oh, he's gone. xD
<hou5ton_> rubix_:   that will "Unistall" the wrong one?
<MystaMax> justincredible, Im using gnome. I just realized that I'm also using libbluetooth1, libbluetooh1-dev, libbtctl2-dev, libgnomebt0-dev, and python2.4-libbtctl
<ArrenLex> Well, less work for me, I guess...
<MystaMax> justincredible, I don't know much about KDE, sorry.
<Przemek3> witam
<alberto> the devices are recognized too with the hal-device-manager active : i see the connect and disconnect log (for both sd and usb)
<justincredible> That's alright. I'm playing with the commands and it seems like it can't even find my bluetooth interface
<justincredible> which would explain why it can't scan
<arnor> hello all
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Przemek3> siemka
<arnor> ubotu: thx
<arnor> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpaceBass> rubix_, any ideas ? :)
<arnor> Przemek3: ?
<MystaMax> justincredible, yea i didnt do much to get it working. I found a thread on the forums explaining what the bluetooth manager was. So I installed it, and it started to scan. not much work involved, it just worked.
<arnor> does anyone know how to fix APT database?
<HumanPrototype> arnor, ubotu is a bot that responds to stuff it knows about - ask it about something by saying ubotu: <something> or !<something>
<justincredible> mystamax, I wish it was that easy :(
<ArrenLex> arnor: "fix" it? How is it broken?
<arnor> HumanPrototype: I guessed
<arnor> ;)
<HumanPrototype> arnor, gdgd :)
<freight> hello?
<ArrenLex> arnor: Sure you did, AFTER you said hi to it ;)
<homecable> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpaceBass> HumanPrototype, guess I'm at a loss....if bios shows my drive as the first one, shouldnt that be hd0?
<LjL> !openssh-server | homecable
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, afaik it should but ymmv and im definatly not an expert
<justincredible> mystamax, do you know if you could ndiswrapper the windows driver for the bluetooth to the kernel?
<arnor> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<HumanPrototype> does anybody know of a place i can a load of programs to write to practice my basic skills?
<justincredible> or is ndiswrapper for just wireless cards?
<zainka> Hi... where can I get a reliable archieve/unpacker tool which can take rpm packages??? The default one (archieve manager) in Ubuntu (6,06) wont recon it...
<homecable> any one use the server iso ?
<MystaMax> For those that use WiFi to access the internet, what packages do you use to manage your WiFi?
<SpaceBass> HumanPrototype, using the live CD how can I mount hda to look at /boot?
<cmt^^> ArrenLex - I have this in my DRI section: Mode 0666
<cmt^^> ArrenLex - what am I supposed to have?
<ArrenLex> cmt^^: That is correct, but are you even loading the DRI module?
<freight> who used "manual" ubuntu install with light apps?
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, cd /mnt && sudo mkdir hda1 && sudo mount /dev/hda1 hda1
<cmt^^> I don't know
<cmt^^> :)
<ArrenLex> cmt^^: Make sure "dri" is in your extensions.
<justincredible> mystamax, I dont currently use ndiswrapper for wireless utilities, but I am familiar with using it
<cmt^^> How?
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, that changes to /media , creates a dir and mounts /dev/hda1 on that dir
<SpaceBass> HumanPrototype, tried...says no entry in fstab...which I cannot edit b/c the CD is readonly
<ArrenLex> cmt^^: pastebin your conf file please.
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, then yuo need to give a place to mount it on
<HumanPrototype> like i added the hda1 on the end (which is the name of the dir i created"
<SpaceBass> hummmm
<cmt^^> ArrenLex - http://pastebin.se/4803
<MystaMax> justincredible, right now I only can connect to my home wireless network, b/c I altered a txt file, isn't there a GUI to add/remove SSIDs and setup WPA or WEP
<SpaceBass> i just dont understand they underlaying issue...why is this so hard to install
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, in the live cd try sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<justincredible> mystamax, have you tried editing the interfaces file or setting up wpa_supplicant?
<ArrenLex> cmt^^: You are. Hmm...
<ArrenLex> cmt^^: Dunno; I have to go, sorry. xD
<cmt^^> Wtf? :(
<HumanPrototype> SpaceBass, then you know its on /dev/hda
<SpaceBass> HumanPrototype, tried that before but not with sudo...with sudo i get an error that it could not find device for /boot
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<justincredible> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rubix_> what is bluetooth
<cmt^^> Can anyone else look at my xorg.conf and maybe give me a hint to what's wrong?
<DaSkreech> It''s what you get if you don't brush at night
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<justincredible> wireless protocol that connects devices. E.g. those goofy headsets people wear with their cell phones
<winand> thanks David it worked
<DaSkreech> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<MystaMax> justincredible, no. I altered /etc/network/interfaces by adding my wireless-essid and thats it
<Dheeraj_k> hi can any body tell me wat is the name of default ubuntu theme?
<SpaceBass> i give up....I'm pretty sure this box wasn't ever meant to run ubutnt
<SpaceBass> s/ubutnt/ubuntu
<MystaMax> justincredible, but i do see a wpa_supplicant folder in etc
<oripi> human ?
<justincredible> mystamax, Ok. So what are you looking to do? Use a GUI to connect to different networks or to setup WPA support?
<v3rtigo_> what file have all modules that load on boot time?
<nofearrr> !ispconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ispconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MystaMax> justincredible, A GUI to manage different WiFi networks, and I'll worry about WPA later. Sorry if it seems confusing
<nofearrr> !dvb card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> is it available on ubuntu's repo? i am on edubuntu
<dave_> got a weird problem, not a huge deal but kind of annoying, every once in awhile when i log in to gnome, it opens up like 4-5 windows of my home folder
<dave_> anyone know what thats all about?
<justincredible> mystamax, do you have wlassistant?
<compengi> jrib, what language is .sh? bash?
<nofearrr> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HumanPrototype> im having problems with make
<LjL> !botabuse | nofearrr
<ubotu> nofearrr: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<zainka> HI.. again.. How can I unpack rpm packages in Ubuntu?? Archieve manager wont recon the package. I can download a tgz package also for sae program but only the source and then I have to recompile it and my scills is relative dull, also It seems like I have to install xserver before ./configure will succede, and as far as I know I need to downloade and install the whole debiane CD image to make this happen on my computer, so.... please, since I have the optio
<rambo3> dave_, take a look at session
<HumanPrototype> i try and run make sense and it just gives me errors
<MystaMax> justincredible, no i dont. its in the repositories?
<justincredible> yep
<Dheeraj_k> is human-ubuntu theme available on repo?
<justincredible> just apt-get it
<MystaMax> justincredible, thanks will do.
<HumanPrototype> zainka, what were you hoping to do with the rpm?
<Dheeraj_k> any 1?
<alberto> >	hi to all, sorry i have a big prob with ubu 6.10 i386 since i removed an sd and a usb pendrive without the unmount : they are no more recognized and mounted (after a reboot too): with the last 2 ubuntu restart i receive an "failed to initialize HAL!" message.. ani idea where to find any info o suggestion?? sorry the long message
<dave_> startup programs are update-notifier /usr/lib/evolution/2.8/evolution-alarm-notify, gnome-pwoermanager and gnome volume manager
<alberto> or any idea to begin a troubleshoot
<justincredible> mystamax, That's just another GUI tool. It may or may not work. I have had problems using GUI's to work correctly with my ipw2100 wireless device
<dope> for some reason i have two copies of the icons in the top right of my screen
<dope> but one is slightly moved to the left so i see two sets over each other
<dope> how do i get rid of that
<Dheeraj_k>  is human-ubuntu theme available on repo?
<zainka> HumanPrototype, The rpm includes installation files for ubuntu, and no need for recompiling, by some means I dont know why, the tgz packages only includes source to be compiled, thats what I need rpm for
<v3rtigo_> how can i remove modules that load on boot time by defualt on edgy?/
<DaSkreech> !info camorama
<ubotu> camorama: gnome2 tool to view, alter and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 190 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<MystaMax> justincredible, thats good to know. If I want to use WPA down the road should I use another app? I thought I came across a fedora core developed app for managing wifi networks.
<Dheeraj_k>  is human-ubuntu theme available on repo?
<crimsun> Dheeraj_k: yes
<crimsun> (wasn't this answered already in #edubuntu?)
<HumanPrototype> zainka, as far as i know the default file-roller program on ubuntu supports rpms so you could try that or convert the rpm to a deb with alien
<Dheeraj_k> crimsun: how can i get that?
<crimsun> Dheeraj_k: laserjock just told you.
<Adium> hid3, how do i stop edgy putting my laptop on standby when i close the laptop lid
<justincredible> mystamax, For WPA, you want to look into an application called WPA_Supplicant. I ran across it a few times but my card doesn't support wpa so I didn't look into it.
<Adium> this never happened with previous releases
<Adium> hi*
<dave_> dont close your laptop lid
<Adium> got kids i need to :)
<MystaMax> justincredible, ok Thanks. I found the redhat developed app called NetworkManager that does the same thing. I wonder what most ubuntu users use.
<dave_> ahhh QUICK HIDE THE PORN
<Dheeraj_k> crimsun: where?
<MystaMax> justincredible, link: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<crimsun> Dheeraj_k: < LaserJock> if you have installed ubuntu-artwork you have it
<Dheeraj_k> crimsun: but it is not in list :(
<justincredible> mystamax, Thanks
<zainka> HumanPrototype,  ... 'file-roller' ? Ill go look for it, thanx ... Ill hope Ill clever enough to find it :)
<Cyde> I have a nice little error going on.  I just loaded my MySQL backups from a Gentoo system and now I get errors when starting MySQL because I overwrote the users table.  What do you make of this?  /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Cyde> error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<hou5ton_> I accidentally installed the wrong version of EasyUbuntu, and would like to unistall it. It is not listed in Synaptic. Can I just do somethikng like; sudo apt-get remover easyubuntu?
<Dheeraj_k> crimsun: is it possible to get it through apt? if yes than wat i need to type?
<crimsun> Dheeraj_k: apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-artwork
<crimsun> Dheeraj_k: hmm, are you doing this on an edgy install?
<Dheeraj_k> crimsun: i am on dapper
<dr0ck> is it possible to install gnome 2.16.1 on Dapper Drake ?
<hou5ton_> I accidentally installed the wrong version of EasyUbuntu, and would like to unistall it. It is not listed in Synaptic. Can I just do somethikng like; sudo apt-get remover easyubuntu?
<Adium> Does any one know how to stop my laptop going into standby/hibernate when i close my laptop lid, using edgy-elf?
<HumanPrototype> zainka, its in the repos
<cmt^^> I need to find someone who has actually gotten their ATI-graphics card to work with Ubuntu. Please contact me or highlight me in this channel so that I can learn how you worked through the problems
<hou5ton_> Adium:   System >> Preferences >> Power Management
<Adium> tryed it still does it :(
<nothlit> dr0ck, there are tons of dependencies that would be required, you should upgrade to edgy if you want a newer version of gnome
<hou5ton_> is there some command in Ubuntu, sort of like the "pretend" command in Gentoo, where I can see what would happen before I actually do something?
<MystaMax> cmt^^, what issues are you having so we can all see it.
<dr0ck> nothilt: thx
<zainka> HumanPrototype, It seems like wath I reffere to as beeing "archieve manager" and what you call "file-roller" is the very same thingy... Any alternatives I can install from some where or are there any add-ons to file-roller making it capable to extract rpm's?? alien seems not to be a part of my system, yet (command unknown) so an advice for where to get it would be nice,,, if any alternatives for file-roller cant be given.. Thanx
<scheelings> hello all
<cmt^^> MystaMax - my error: http://pastebin.se/4807 - and here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.se/4803
<dave_> cmt^^ i got it working, but there wasnt anything to work through
<jamesbrose> Can sombody help me enable this swap partition?
<zainka> 
<cmt^^> dave_ - what model/make?
<mypapit> what's the name of ubuntu default music player?
<unimatrix9> how do i edit and uncomment entries in grub?
<apokryphos> unimatrix9: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<dave_> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PD/PRO TMDS
<apokryphos> mypapit: rhythmbox?
<zainka> mypapit, Rhythmbox music player should be the name ya seek
<unimatrix9> ok
<mypapit> apokryphos, zainka thanks
<v3rtigo_> How do i remove modules that load on boot time by defualt?
<hou5ton_> I'm looking online for directions on how to use apt-get to remove an application....  anyone have a link or know the answer?
<robban_> hou5ton_: apt-get remove application
<hou5ton_> robban_:   thanks ... just found some info  ... would I want to maybe to apt-get --purge remove packagename ... to also get the config files?
<hou5ton_> robban_:   or I see there is also apt-get autoremove packagename, that also gets the dependencies?
<zainka> any alternatives for file-roller???
<hou5ton_> Also ...  I keep getting mixed reviews on Automatrix2 .... I'm open to more opinions?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> hou5ton_: that *is* intended to remove unused dependencies. i don't think you should add a package name, just "apt-get autoremove"
<LjL> though i haven't tried with a package name, might work as well
<hou5ton_> LjL:   I have to add the packagename, ... I'm wanting to uninstall a package ... I accidentlly downloaded the wrong version of EasyUbunut
<LjL> hou5ton_: right, it works with a package name too
<hou5ton_> LjL:   I guess I just want to be sure that autoremove knows to ONLY take dependencies that aren't used by anything else?
<LjL> hou5ton_: it's most defitely supposed to behave like that
<cmt^^> dave_ - u here?
<hou5ton_> LjL:   great .... i'll give it a try right now
<dave_> yeah
<cmt^^> dave_ - what model and make do you have?
<cmt^^> of ati-card
<cmt^^> MystaMax - did you read about the problems i've been having?
<dave_> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PD/PRO TMDS
<kuzmaster> hello everyone!
<carzzz215> hey, you guys are talking about easyubuntu?  i've used it too, but it seems i can't download some of the packages from it because it says some of there servers are down
<Balachmar> IF I want a program to be run at startup and set that in the session window, the change isn't saved
<dave_> its pretty old
<cmt^^> dave_ - ah ok.. I have a ati radeon x700
<Balachmar> Anyone has an idea on why this is?
<dave_> put it in as my second monitor
<alberto> sry to all here a big problem with the usb mount :(
<unimatrix9> who knows about the grub menu and editing it?
<dave_> cmt^^  have you tried the drivers from ati.com ?
<MystaMax> cmt^^, I did take a look, but I'm not familiar with them directly.
<cmt^^> dave_ - i actually haven't
<cmt^^> gonna check them out
<dave_> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<cck> hi, i'm new to ubuntu, how do you edit php directly on the server ?
<Nicon> In a difference to debian I find it hard to know which package resperatory to use to use the "unstable" equivalent tree? Is there any good way to update the sources.list to always point to latest "unstable" / next release beta tree?
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<assasukasse> i installed beryl on dapper
<assasukasse> on edgy
<kuzmaster> can somone please guide me throught step-by-step, how to make it so the user for the ftp, has un restricted access to the whole disk? in proftpd
<assasukasse> and it does work fine
<kuzmaster> i am running a ubuntu server, but it cant be accessed by the outside world
<assasukasse> but if i had to choose between beryl and compiz
<kuzmaster> its only purpose is to host an intranet
<assasukasse> which one should i
<unimatrix9> who knows about the grub menu and editing it?
<dave_> unimatrix9 its all in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unimatrix9> yes but how do i uncomment for example something
<gpm> hey guys, anyone know how i can slow down video playback? i don't think totem can do it...
<dave_> take away the #
<unimatrix9> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<unimatrix9> there is no #
<elhaxxorz> !firewire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dave_> so its not commented out
<compengi> hi gnomefreak
<elhaxxorz> hey guys
<linkrjh> Grub guy, I found this
<unimatrix9> so it shows up in the menu, but i would like to hide it...
<linkrjh> http://www.openbg.net/sto/os/xml/grub.html
<unimatrix9> :P
<dave_> ohh
<linkrjh> Down at the bottom there are example menu's
<dave_> comment it out
<linkrjh> Just use one of those
<linkrjh> as a reference
<dave_> put some # 's
<SliMM> hey
<SliMM> i have a question about xubuntu
<dave_> in front of each line of the section
<unimatrix9> only on the first line?
<unimatrix9> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<unimatrix9> root		(hd1,0)
<dave_> no, all of them in the section
<SliMM> but #xubuntu is quite empty
<unimatrix9> or also on the second?
<cmt^^> dave_ - how do I install the proprietary drivers?
<dave_> title to boot
<x0x> can i install counter strike?
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me, step-by-step, how to create a user in proftpd, that has un-restricted access to the whole disk?
<kuzmaster> please!
<Cyde> kuzmaster: That seems like a bad idea, actually ..
<dave_> it does
<Cyde> kuzmaster: You know how insecure FTP is, right?
<unimatrix9> so this would be
<elhaxxorz> i don't recommend that
<unimatrix9> title		Ubuntu, memtest86+
<unimatrix9> root		(hd1,0)
<kuzmaster> cyde: no its not, this is only for the network
<aG`Whitey_rG> hello
<aG`Whitey_rG> i got a question
<unimatrix9> #title		Ubuntu, memtest86+r #root		(hd1,0)
<Cyde> kuzmaster: So you're sure it's firewalled off from the outside world?
<aG`Whitey_rG> is ubuntu not making dvd images anymore?
<unimatrix9> yes?
<compengi> i have a problem with running k3b it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35632/
<dave_> should be #title  #root #kernel #etc #etc  #boot
<unimatrix9> ok thnx
<SliMM> can i install xubuntu without ereasing the data on a partition?
<apokryphos> compengi: have you been launching GUI programs with sudo?
<kuzmaster> cyde: im 100% sure
<compengi> apokryphos, what do you mean
<mordof> alright, my friend made a program and wants me to compile install it, he asked me what my include dir is, how do i check that?
<aG`Whitey_rG> is there a dvd release of ubuntu?
<Cyde> kuzmaster: Okay, then maybe it's an okay idea if you really trust your devs.  I just don't have any experience with proftpd, sorry :-(
<apokryphos> compengi: did you start any Graphical programs (specifically k3b) with sudo?
<apokryphos> compengi: because, well, it looks like you did.
<SliMM> there is a cd release of ubuntu
<apokryphos> !kdesu | compengi
<ubotu> compengi: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<kuzmaster> cyde: im the only one that KNOWS how to access it
<carzzz215> is it bad to start GUI programs with sudo?
<aG`Whitey_rG> there used to be a dvd, is there only a cd now?
<linkrjh> My guess is no DVD release, as I do not see any on their website for download.
<apokryphos> carzzz215: yes, you shouldn't.
<Cyde> kuzmaster: Security through obscurity?
<unimatrix9> reboot
<compengi> apokryphos, i've just downloaded k3b and trying to run it =/
<Cyde> kuzmaster: If you're going to be the only one using it, why not just use WinSCP or something like it?
<apokryphos> compengi: as root? Or with sudo?
<compengi> by clicking on the icon
<compengi> apokryphos, in the applications list
<apokryphos> compengi: actually, it might well have not been k3b
<jerp> carld, I've heard that gksudo is the better option to use when root privs are required
<carzzz215> why? and what if you need root privileges to run a GUI program?
<Cyde> kuzmaster: That's what I use for the kinds of situations you're describing.  It doesn't need a separate server either ... it works right through sshd using ssh as a secure tunnel.
<apokryphos> compengi: but at some other time you started a graphical app with sudo, and hence mucked up (i) permissions in ~/.kde and (ii) your DCOP sockets
<jerp> carzzz215, I've heard that gksudo is the better option to use when root privs are required
<kuzmaster> cyde: hmmmmmmm.......... ill look into it
<Zaggynl> Hi, I'm looking for alternatives to Filemon and Netlimiter, are there any of those?
<compengi> apokryphos, when it didn't run i tried to run it from the terminal by typing only k3b
<compengi> and it gave me this result
<Cyde> kuzmaster: You've used scp before, right?
<kuzmaster> cyde: nope
<carzzz215> interesting...what is the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<Cyde> kuzmaster: I haven't bothered with ftp in many years now because it's yet another service that opens holes and isn't necessary.
<apokryphos> compengi: like I said, then you started another graphical app with sudo before. Which you shouldn't have done.
<Cyde> kuzmaster: scp is a command-line tool to securely copy files between remote locations and local locations.
<Cyde> kuzmaster: It uses SSH as a tunnel.
<compengi> apokryphos, so what should i do?
<Cyde> kuzmaster: Various GUIs for scp exist, like WinSCP, that provide an FTP-alike interface.
<apokryphos> compengi: never do it again :P. See the ubotu factoid. But for now, try changes all your home permissions
<kuzmaster> cyde: hmmmmmmmmm.......... sounds good....... im downloading WinSCP now
<Cyde> kuzmaster: It's very good, you'll like it.
<apokryphos> compengi: sudo chown -R compengi:compengi /home/compengi
<skold> hi im running beryl svn on ubuntu edgy. Beryl runs fine on gnome, but wont start on KDE but i don't know why could you help me?
<kuzmaster> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<kuzmaster>  is source forge down for anyone?
<compengi> apokryphos, oh i made gksudo to open .sh file and edit it that what i done with sudo =/
<apokryphos> compengi: no, it looks like you definitely used sudo directly
<kuzmaster> i cant get tohttp://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/
<apokryphos> compengi: opening an .sh with root perms would never have given you that result
<compengi> apokryphos, but it
<compengi> apokryphos, but it's all what i have done with sudo command =/
<apokryphos> compengi: the terminal says otherwise :)(
<carzzz215> interesting...what is the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<Cyde> kuzmaster: scp is good and simple when using it with people you trust because it just uses normal ssh accounts, e.g. your system accounts.  It doesn't replace a real ftp server because it doesn't have its own accounts ... so to make another account for someone to access scp with you have to make another system account.  You can set its shell to scp-only or whatever, but for a large number of different users, scp doesn't really make sense.
<compengi> apokryphos, anyway after changing permissions will everything be fine?
<Cyde> kuzmaster: But if it's just for you, scp makes perfect sense.
<apokryphos> compengi: hopefully, unless dcop sockets in /tmp are mucked up too. We'll find out though
<apokryphos> compengi: for kde apps just use kdesu in the future
<compengi> apokryphos, then how to find out that everything is fine now?
<compengi> and i have nothing to worry about :)
<apokryphos> compengi: start k3b up again
<jerp> gksudo is recommended when a graphical item is called up
<compengi> apokryphos, i did and it's running
<compengi> apokryphos, so conclusion everything is fine now :)
<stoorty_> is there anything i can do to my gfx card in ubuntu that will make it require less power when im running on a battery?
<stoorty_> apart from underclock it
<apokryphos> !msg | carzzz215
<ubotu> carzzz215: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Murchadh> !kdesu v sudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdesu v sudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Murchadh> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<apokryphos> carzzz215: gksudo sets up the environment more properly for graphical running
<apokryphos> sets different environment variables, etc
<ahaller> hi. i have an intel core 2 duo chip. which cd release shout i install, the "Intel x86" or the "64-bit PC" release?
<kuzmaster> ahaller: use the intel x86 version
<kuzmaster> ahaller: its supported more
<Murchadh> apokryphos, Is there a readme on the implications of using sudo instead?
<ahaller> ok, i will
<countervirus> im stoked i have a version of kubuntu with beryl running off my thumb drive
<carzzz215> has any one had any problems with the "suspend" feature in Ubuntu?  I'm running ubuntu on a laptop. SOmetimes Suspend works, and other times it doesnt
<apokryphos> Murchadh: maybe, try Google. Basically what happens, often with KDE programs, is that sudo (root) will take ownership of the application running, but it'll use the user's config files
<apokryphos> Murchadh: hence the config files are rewritten with root perms, and a new user on next trying can't access those files. Similar thing with dcop sockets
<Murchadh> apecat,
<Valmarko> I just installed beagle but I can't find it
<kuzmaster> cyde: when uploading a file to the http dir, i got a permissions error
<Murchadh> apokryphos, Thanks! Been meaning to nail this down for a while. Have had problems with it before.
<kuzmaster> so, do i need to change the chroot stuff to 777 for /var/www?
<bur[n] er_> anyone know if there's an app out there that will let you copy & paste to a windows remote desktop session?  not files, but just the clipboard
<bur[n] er_> kuzmaster: nope... chown www-data:www-data
<kuzmaster> k, than
<kuzmaster> x
<bur[n] er_> kuzmaster: if you use samba, you can make it so that any file you dump there takes that ownership
<zainka> Zainka has left the rooom
<phoenix87ta> having difficulty burning CD-R under Ubuntu Edgy.  After selecting files to be burned, I'm asked to insert a blank CD-R.  I've got one in, and it recognizes it as a blank insofar as Ubuntu is concerned, but the burning process fails to recognize it.  anyone seen anything like this, and know a fix for it?
<kuzmaster> bur[n] er_: i might use samba, but not just now, i want to get everything going, then ill set samba up
<kuzmaster> chown: missing operand after `www-data:www-data'
<kuzmaster> cyde: when i did that, i got chown: missing operand after `www-data:www-data'
<carzzz215> has any one had any problems with the "suspend" feature in Ubuntu?  I'm running ubuntu on a laptop. SOmetimes Suspend works, and other times it doesnt
<kuzmaster> that, sorry for spamming :(
<rogue780> carzzz215, I've never gotten suspend to work
<stoorty_> yea carzzz215
<phoenix87ta> carzzz215, who makes the laptop?
<rogue780> or hibernate
<rambo3> kuzmaster, like dir ?
<carzzz215> Mine is a gateway nx100x
<phoenix87ta> carzzz215, gateways also have notorious issues with suspend mode
<Cyde> kuzmaster: Is the user you're logged in as in the www-data group, and are the perms on your www directory set to g+w ?
<kuzmaster> rambo3: i did chown www-data:www-data, and i got error "missing operand after `www-data:www-data' "
<stoorty_> happens on my HP easynote too
<carzzz215> so when you say it suspend never works...does your screen just blank out and then nothing?
<kuzmaster> goodness i dont know
<rambo3> kuzmaster, sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www
<Cyde> kuzmaster: It's chown -R www-data:www-data <insert web directory here>
<stoorty_> mine just shows random colours
<rogue780> well I get an error message in text mode, and I have to restart
<kuzmaster> cyde: ahhhhhhhhhh, thanx
<lee2> why does the root partition need to be at least 2gb, is that the actual partition ubuntu will need ?
<kuzmaster> chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www ?
<Cyde> kuzmaster: www-data:www-data gives the user and group name respectively, but if you don't give it stuff to work on, it won't have anything to do.
<Cyde> kuzmaster: That should work.
<Cyde> kuzmaster: -R is for recursive
<carzzz215> does anyone know how i can see a "verbose" mode when i do suspend so I can see where it starts to hang?
<kuzmaster> k
<phoenix87ta> carzzz215, how old is the n100x?
<carzzz215> its been out about a year now
<rogue780> does anyone know how to install unichrome pro drivers on ubuntu?
<carzzz215> i got mine last month
<phoenix87ta> carzzz215, check support.gateway.com for known issues with that laptop
<kuzmaster> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<tideline> anyone know what the si and hi percentages are in the cpu line when you run top?
<phoenix87ta> the site should ask you for your serial number.  did you get it directly from gateway or from a retail outlet?
<carzzz215> well actually everything works very well on this gateway...although suspend and sound problems are my only problems...although a lot of people are having the same sound problem i am having
<assasukasse> hi all, someone could tell me how to compile this? http://ar.linux.it/software/gunzets/
<carzzz215> directly from gateway
<killown> linux yet has support to write in ntfs partition?
<phoenix87ta> carzzz215, then enter your serial number on the site, and it'll bring up any relevant support info for that laptop.  also, check for driver/bios updates
<bur[n] er_> kuzmaster: chown www-data:www-data filename.html
<carzzz215> the suspend and sound problems are only with ubuntu....i dual boot with windows and sound and suspend and fine in windows
<bur[n] er_> killown: checkout fuse
<bur[n] er_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<carzzz215> i should check for a bios update...good idea
<LTjake> is /var/run purged on reboot?
<eugman> How can I tell which codecs are illegal (U.S.A) and which are just nonfree?
<rogue780> !kernel module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel module - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rogue780> !kmdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> assasukasse, thats xserver-XFree86
<phoenix87ta> !CD-R
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CD-R - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kuzmaster> bur[n] er_: i want it for the whole dir
<lee2> Ubuntu installer is demanding a SWAP partition, but with 2gb of ram, surely i wont need one ?
<rogue780> can someone tell me how to add a kernel module?
<assasukasse> rambo3 i asked the man that made it, works on xorg fine
<carzzz215> i confused with the IRC...how do you choose my name and type to me...the text turns red
<bur[n] er_> kuzmaster: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<phoenix87ta> carzzz215, you mean it automatically highlights messages meant for you?
<igge> hello
<carzzz215> yes
<kuzmaster> thanx, ill give it a try
<bur[n] er_> rogue780: it depends, modprobe is the command to load a module, but if you don't have it, it won't load
<carzzz215> you just did it again phoenix lol...how?
<bur[n] er_> rogue780: better bet is to ask about the hardware you're trying to setup
<igge> is there a shell command that can swap the order of windows? i.e. bring a window on top of others?
<w3ccv> carzzz215, name the person you are answering
<w3ccv> not like this
<phoenix87ta> carzzz215, it's a common IRC script incorporated into most clients.  if you enter the full name of your target, followed by a comma, it'll do that
<bur[n] er_> igge: varies depending on your window manager
<rambo3> assasukasse, then download read readme file , configure make install or make and insert module
<carzzz215> phoenix87t, ok...did it work?
<carzzz215> oops
<rogue780> bur[n] er_, I have. I'm trying to get unichrome drivers working for unichrome pro IGP, and I downloaded the distro-nonspecific driver from via, but the instructions don't quite work with ubuntu.
<carzzz215> phoenix87ta, ok...did it work?
<rogue780> can someone tell me how to add a kernel module?
<phoenix87ta> carzzz215, indeed it did
<rogue780> does anyone know how to install unichrome pro drivers on ubuntu?
<kuzmaster> grrrrrrrrrrr
<igge> bur[n] er_: ok... i'm using gnome/metacity
<kuzmaster> stupid permissions!
<kuzmaster> its not working!
<bur[n] er_> rogue780: wish I could, check the wiki by chance?
<kuzmaster> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<rogue780> bur[n] er_, numerous times
<carzzz215> phoenix87ta, sweet...is there any shortcut for doing that? some people have really long complex names?
<bur[n] er_> igge: i'm not saying I know, but more to the point, your question should be about metacity's ability to do it via term
<igge> bur[n] er_: if you know of ANY window manager where it works I can change wm just got get it to work
<rambo3> rogue780, is driver in kernel ?
<igge> ok
<w3ccv> carzzz215, start the name , then hit tab - it will autocomplete, but might pick the wrong name, try a longer form
<rogue780> rambo3, not that I know of
<phoenix87ta> w3ccv, thanks, I didn't know that one
<p33k4y> what is gnome-app-install ?
<igge> anyone who knows of a way to swap the order of windows in metacity using shell commands?
<rambo3> rogue780, then find it make it and insmod
<p33k4y> does it use apt-get ?
<bur[n] er_> igge: alt+tab works for me :)  sorry I don't know the term command
<carzzz215> w3ccv, ahhh it just worked on your name...thanks :)
<rogue780> I'm kinda new, and people haven't been able to help me with it
<rogue780> insmod?
<w3ccv> carzzz215, like for carzzz215 carld is the default for car
<johny5> Silly question, can I mount a networked dvd burner in order to burn things on it?
<w3ccv> carzzz215, mike
<igge> bur[n] er_: heh.. :) I need to do it from a script
<bur[n] er_> insmod is like modprobe, but doesn't check for dependencies like modprobe does
<bur[n] er_> modprobe > insmod
<carzzz215> w3ccv, thanks
<phoenix87ta> having difficulty burning CD-R under Ubuntu Edgy.  After selecting files to be burned, I'm asked to insert a blank CD-R.  I've got one in, and it recognizes it as a blank insofar as Ubuntu is concerned, but the burning process fails to recognize it.  anyone seen anything like this, and know a fix for it?
<bur[n] er_> igge: I think you can with fluxbox, but it's been ages since I've played with it
<kuzmaster> should i be doing somthing like chmod to change the permissions?
<rogue780> would I put it in the /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic folder and then build it using ./configure make install?
<bur[n] er_> phoenix87ta: what's your burning app?
<bur[n] er_> phoenix87ta: use gnomebaker?
<rogue780> rambo3, above is for you
<phoenix87ta> bur[n] er_: using serpentine, mostly, or whatever's native to ubuntu
<sparrw> I have a PCL printer installed, my Firefox print properties dialog says Letter, but the printer is complaining it has no A4 paper.  Help?
<rambo3> if your going to compile /usr/src is good area to do that from not necessery but a good practice
<tovella> sparrw: you may have to change the gnome printer settings.
<sparrw> tovella: im using kde
<tovella> sparrw: ok, the kde printer settings.
<kuzmaster> hey, if this helps anyone, here is the output from "chmod -l /var" drwxr-xr-x  4 www-data www-data 4096 2006-12-06 21:29 www
<kuzmaster> so, what do i need to do so i can put files there via ftp/scp?
<bur[n] er_> kuzmaster: via your ftp or sftp client, right click the file and chmod it
<kuzmaster> bur[n] er_:its repiles with a permissions error
* bur[n] er_ shrugs without looking at it
<phoenix87ta> bur[n] er_, would gnomebaker work better than serpentine or native burning?
<bur[n] er_> phoenix87ta: possibly
<phoenix87ta> k
<drcode> hi all
<kuzmaster> bur[n] er_:Error message from server: Permission denied
<rsl> Is there any way to get the file upload dialog box in Firefox to show thumbnails?
<drcode> I try to use wvdial
<tovella> sparrw: i haven't used KDE for a very long time - but if my memory if correct, there should be somewhere that you can change the properties of the printer.  look for a tab that indicates the paper type & change it.
<rambo3> if your goind to upload to that dir  you need write permission for the rest
<drcode> from linux client to linux server
<drcode> the logon is ok
* bur[n] er_ really wishes there were reverse vnc easily useable in ubuntu so he could help kuzmaster 
<drcode> but cannot find ppp command?
<drcode> any idea?
* kuzmaster really wishes this will HURRY UP AND WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* kuzmaster is sorry
<rambo3> kuzmaster if your goind to upload to that dir  you need write permission for the rest
<kuzmaster> rambo#: yes, that sounds about right...... how?
<DaftDog> anyone know if i can get zope 2.8 (with it's dependency python 2.3.5) in dapper drake without having to do a manual install?
<kuzmaster> rambo3: yes, that sounds about right...... how?
<rambo3> kuzmaster  chmod
<kuzmaster> rambo3: ive been reading the page on it, but i dont really know what to do.............
<kuzmaster> rambo3: this maybe /home/user$ sudo chmod o+x /usr/local/bin/somefile?
<Akez> has anyone here installed a logitech webcam?
<rambo3> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<kuzmaster> rambo3: would this work? sudo chmod o+x /var/www
<kuzmaster> rambo3: ive looked at them!
<rambo3> dont do that make temp file and chmod it to 777
<rambo3> temp dir that is
<kuzmaster> rambo3: but but but but how?
<eugman> can someone give me a basic example of an mplayer command to rip the sound? The man page is rather large.
<cheatersrealm> what program does the desktop icons in gnome?
<rambo3> kuzmaster, sudo mkdir /var/www/uploads && sudo chmod 777 /var/www/uploads
<vishah> how can I use Vi key bindings in gnome apps?
<ezenu> is it appropriate to use one install of eclipse for both normal Java development, WTP, and CDT?
<Akez> does anyone know how to install a logitech webcam on ubuntu?
<cmt^^> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Akez> :o
<Akez> thankyou!
<cmt^^> :>
<hume> i'm trying to create a .xmodmap file - I need to find out the keycode for the keys - how do I find that?
<w3ccv> !linksys AP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linksys AP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rogue780> doesn't anyone here know how to add a kernel module?
<cheatersrealm> rogue780: you mean like modprobe?
<cheatersrealm> rogue780: or install it?
<Akez> how can i change a file in /etc/apt/ ?
<Akez> its read-only
<Akez> and im admin
<jamieoliver22> hi
<jvolkman> Akez, sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<kitche> Akez: admin is user admin or root?
<jamieoliver22> could anyone help me please? I am getting an 'error 17' when running GRUB?
<Akez> wah?
<Akez> and thanks jvolkman
<cheatersrealm> Akez: if it's read only, and you are actually root, then the permissions need to be changed.  if you are not actually root, then you become root using 'sudo' and then edit the file as root
<ezenu> Anyone know of a good UML drawing program (especially for class diagrams)? prefer if it saves in a cross-compatible format with other apps
<cheatersrealm> ezenu: dia
<Halcy0n> ezenu: I've always used dia.
<kitche> jamieoliver22: Solution
<kitche> This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<kitche> Be sure to check your root(x,y) settings in your grub.conf.
<kitche> Also, if you are trying to boot Windows, make sure that your grub.conf file has the root (hdX,Y) (or rootnoverify (hdX,Y)) and chainloader (hdX,Y)+1 in it.
<jvolkman> ezenu, umbrello is uml-specific
<kitche> sorry was meant to be one line :(
<ezenu> cheatersrealm, Halcy0n ok, I'll try. I didn't realize it could be used for UML, easily
<jamieoliver22> thanks.. im fairly new to ubuntu and linux, but ill have a go
<cheatersrealm> ezenu: use the UML toolset
<cheatersrealm> ezenu: it's not 'easy' but UML isn't easy, so that's why
<kitche> jamieoliver22: menu.lst is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kitche> jamieoliver22: well /boot/grub
<rogue780> cheatersrealm, well I aparently need to compile the dang thing (it keeps saying kernel source not found) and then get it to load with the kernel. unless someone else has a magic bullet for unichrome
<jamieoliver22> thanks, i did notice it on the forums actually, but i couldnt open it
<jamieoliver22> kitche, could i possibly speak to you in a PM please?
<jamclx> hey, anyone know how I can browse my wine files from ubuntu? thanks :)
<cheatersrealm> rogue780: all the stuff that I've needed to get modules for, ubuntu had a howto on their wiki
<cheatersrealm> jamclx: cd ~/.wine/
<jamclx> lol thanks :D
<cheatersrealm> np
<rogue780> cheatersrealm, I can't find anything on the wiki for edgy
<kitche> jamieoliver22 join #kitchetech
<rogue780> although I finally got it to compile. I had to re-write some of the makefile
<jamieoliver22> kk
<gray_fox> hi to everybody!
<cheatersrealm> rogue780: what hardware are you trying to install?
<rogue780> unichrome IGP for the via epia CN1000EG motherboard
<ernz> Hello - I am having trouble with my graphics card, can someone help please.
<rogue780> cheatersrealm, and it didn't compile afterall. some error that I still have to get worked out
<sindrum> which gpu is it?
<Hexxoo> so, any reason why most of the packages I try installing wont work with amd64 ?
<zac1> How do you mount a HDD
<cheatersrealm> [art
<kitche> ernz: just say your problem and someone might anwser you if they know the anwser
<mwozniak> if I have a filename with a number in it... is there a way to extract the number with regular expressions?
<mwozniak> like turn archive.3.tar to 3?
<Hexxoo> Installed Linux Mint and it runs amarok fine, but when I try installing it with the packet manager it just brings me an error about not working with amd64 :/
<Hexxoo> in Ubuntu 6.10 I mean
<xplic1t> i currently have php5.1.6 installed using apt-get, but i required php5.2.  can i upgrade using apt-get?
<Akez> they say its easy to install a webcam :S
<Akez> pfft
<zac1> How do you mount an IDE hard drive in 6.10
<mwozniak> zac1, use the mount command
<zac1> mwozinak: I tried that
<mwozniak> you probably have to specify the file system
<tkooda> how do I stop ubuntu from sleeping/suspending and/or logging me out when I close my laptop?   (commenting out "#ACPI_HIBERNATE=true" and "ACPI_SLEEP=true" in /etc/default/acpi-support dosn't seem to work?)
<zac1> Mwozinak I did. It gives me an error
<Hexxoo> almost every single application in "Add/Remove Applications" gives me "cannot be installed on your computer type (amd64). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type."
<Hexxoo> So.. running Ubuntu on amd64 is just an absolutely moot point or? :S
<mc44> Hexxoo: "Almost every appication.." such as?
<Hexxoo> anything that wasn't installed along with the fresh install of Ubuntu
<Hexxoo> Except for Thunderbird mail client
<zac1> MWOZINAK
<mc44> Hexxoo: please give examples of packages which you got that messsage on
<Hexxoo> AbiWord word Processor, Amarok, Gnumeric Spreadsheet, gFTP
<Hexxoo> to name a few
<eyalw> hi
<mc44> Hexxoo: ell that houldnt hppen... :)
<mc44> Hexxoo: well that shouldnt happen... :)
<mc44> even
<ernz_> Does anyone PLEEEEASE have a decent WORKING tutorial for beryl - I have done 3 fresh installs of Edgy, and it hasn't worked any time!?
<ernz_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<zac1> How do I mount an IDE hard drive in Ubuntu 6.10
<Hexxoo> I tried to install kvirc(sp?) and got that error message
<Hexxoo> and then when I looked more closely, almost everything else gave me that too :/
<eyalw> I've got a problem. When I play video, on any player (vlc/totem/mplayer) the player gui seems to go crazy, like messy and not clean.... ?
<knapp__> Anyone know how to get easytag to read WMVs?
<kitche> zac1: sudo mount /dev/<dev> /mnt/<folder>
<soundray> zac1: find out the device name of the partition you want to mount (sudo fdisk -l helps), then enter a mount command like 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt'
<cactux> Hello
<Hexxoo> now it just gives me that error as soon as I click the checkbox
<pianoboy3333> What should I use for ripping dvds? I don't really like mencoder, the audio gets out of sync :(
<Hexxoo> for any application
<Hexxoo> can't even remove any packages
<soundray> !dvdrip | pianoboy3333
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<pianoboy3333> ok
<eyalw> ..I've got a problem. When I play video, on any player (vlc/totem/mplayer) the player gui seems to go crazy, like messy and not clean.... ?
<soundray> Hexxoo: can you repeat that error message for me (late comer)
<mc44> Hexxoo: which release of Ubuntu are you running?
<Hexxoo> 6.10
<cactux> Is it possible to install (k)ubuntu on a USB disk, and use it on several different PCs ? Kind of a live-cd distro, but on USB so I can update it.
<pianoboy3333> eyalw: that's how mplayer is ;)
<Hexxoo> "cannot be installed on your computer type (amd64). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type."
<eyalw> pianoboy3333: what do u mean?
<pianoboy3333> cactux: if it can fit on a cd (700mb) it can fit on a flash drive
<eyalw> pianoboy3333: its not spose to do that on VLC
<soundray> Hexxoo: what package manager are you using?
<mc44> soundray: gnome-app-install
<pianoboy3333> eyalw: I'm just kidding, sorry, I don't really know
<Hexxoo> The one on the bottom of the Application menu
<pianoboy3333> cactux: extract the iso on your usb stick, that's one way
<Hexxoo> I "just" finished installing ubuntu
<cactux> pianoboy3333: I tried, it installed nice, but when I boot another PC I get kernel error. It seems there is no hardware detection at startup
<soundray> Hexxoo: could you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin please
<Hexxoo> okies
<Obstfliege> HELP :D i deleted my menu on the Panel. Can you tell me how i can add it again?
<mc44> Obstfliege: right click and "Add to Panel"
<Hexxoo> uh, pastebin, as in? >.>
<mc44> Hexxoo: | paster
<mc44> Hexxoo: | paste
<fuffe> I've installed rapidsvn on ubuntu, how to start it? Ican't find it
<mc44> Hexxoo: | !paste
<mc44> doh
<Hexxoo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mc44> Im an diiot
<Obstfliege> mc44, i mean i deleted f.e. the System Men
<Sp4rKy> hi
<soundray> mc44: that's an exaggeration
<xplic1t> i currently have php5.1.6 installed using apt-get, but i require php5.2.  can i upgrade using apt-get? i found .deb's @ packages.dotdeb.org/dists/stable/php5/binary-i386/  should i uninstall using apt-get, then reinstall using dpkg?
<Sp4rKy> please, i want to change some ulimit parameters
<Sp4rKy> i can change them with root
<mc44> soundray: oh I dont think it goes far enouigh :)
<Sp4rKy> but not for users
<Sp4rKy> how can i do ?
<soundray> Obstfliege: right click the Panel, select Add to Panel, it's Main Menu in the Utilities section
<Hexxoo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35636/
<Obstfliege> soundray, big thx !
<soundray> mc44: :)
<soundray> Hexxoo: what do you get when you type in a terminal 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install gnumeric'
<Obstfliege> soundray,  can you also tell me how i can add folders to "Places" in Main Menu
<soundray> Obstfliege: no, I never use that menu ;)
<Obstfliege> soundray, ok ;-)
<soundray> Obstfliege: I would look in Nautilus preferences, though (that's the File Browser)
<boot_manager> Witam!
<Hexxoo> hmm
<Hexxoo> it's stuck at 99%
<soundray> Hexxoo: is that with the command I gave you?
<Hexxoo> just says "connecting to is.archuve.ubuntu.com" and nothing happens
<Hexxoo> ye
<Hexxoo> that's with the command you gave me
<Hexxoo> timed out
<soundray> Hexxoo: give me a minute...
<Hexxoo> will do
<lee2> why do i get "waiting for root device"
<lee2> ... ...
<lee2> and then it just stops
<soundray> lee2: misconfiguration in /boot/grub/menu.lst (look for wrong root= statement)
<lee2> soundray, but i have ICH8 does that matter
<lee2> soundray, how can i get to that ?
<soundray> lee2: let me just finish helping Hexxoo
<felixfoertsch> Good evening. I have a problem installing Ubuntu on an ASUS Laptop. It has a Widescreen monitor and is stuck at the point where you have to set the resolution of the xserver.
<weswh-> I have an external USB hard drive that I would like to be able to plug back and forth between my linux machine and my windows laptop for file storage. what file system will be best for this (photos, music, documents) - and are there any significant disadvantages? My inclination is FAT32?
<felixfoertsch> I can select the resolution - but after clicking "continue" it jumps back to exact the same screen.
<shwag> if I do  'reset'   the screen clears and says  "Erase is backspace."  Then, when I use vim, my backspace key doesn't work. How do fix this?
<kitche> weswh- fat32/vfat unless you want to install 3rd party drivers in windows
<black__> Italian?
<soundray> Hexxoo: I suggest you try to connect to the de. mirror instead of is. Do 'sudo sed 's/is\./de\./g' /etc/apt/sources.list'
<soundray> Hexxoo: everything inside the outer quotes -- then the previous command again.
<Hexxoo> ok
<Hexxoo> that last thing is still timing out
<Hexxoo> it's the same ip as before
<weswh-> kitche - if i wanted to install 3rd party drivers what would my options be? and is 'vfat' another option besides fat32? not familiar with that one
<soundray> Hexxoo: the sed command hasn't worked then... hold on...
<Hexxoo> wait
<kitche> weswh-: vfat is what linux calls fat32
<kitche> weswh-: fs-driver.org for the windows ext3 drivers
<Hexxoo> I changed in system -> administration -> software sources from Icelandic to Main Server
<Hexxoo> And now it works
<weswh-> kitche - thank you!
* DARKGuy waves
<felixfoertsch> Could anyone help me with my problem? I try to install Ubuntu Edgy Efty on an ASUS M6000 Notebook - and it's stuck on setting the resolution of the xserver.
<soundray> Hexxoo: installations work, too?
<Hexxoo> waiting for this thing in the terminal to finish
<soundray> lee2: how did you get into this situation with the boot problem?
<dgirlsdemlover> hey yall
<Hexxoo> yay
<knapp__> Does anyone know how I can get EasyTag to support WMA, M4A.
<knapp__> ?
<Hexxoo> it seems to be working :o
<[GuS] > is back..
<jamesbrose> How can i change the text that comes up when sombody logs into my server with ssh?
<soundray> Hexxoo: something must be wrong in Iceland, then ;)
<Hexxoo> atleast now it lets me remove existing packages
<Hexxoo> thanks alot for your time :)
<Huffalump> How can I fix a problem where the X server won't start?
<madmetal> r
<mc44> Huffalump: what error are you getting?
<Huffalump> I've checked the support section of the Ubuntu site, including the details about the August flub.
<wildchild> :s I clicked on a song in xmms and note appeared: Please check that: your sound card is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selected, no other program is blocking the soundcqard....
<georgy> Huffalump,: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> jamesbrose: edit /etc/motd
<blekos> hello ppl
<kitche> wildchild: probably esd (sound server) is using your sound or another program
<Huffalump> mc44, it says "failed to start the x server"
<Huffalump> mc44, and then something about a log file
<blekos> i got 2 usb sticks one is kingston and the other non branded
<Huffalump> mc44, which I don't know how to read
<Huffalump> georgy, I will try that right now.
<wildchild> kitche: how can I awoid this "sound server" ?
<blekos> kingston is recognised by both win & linux, but the non branded is completed ignored by linux (ubuntu) any ideas?
<kitche> wildchild: disable it but not sure how to do it with esd
<Jeeva> syntax to see the uptime of my PPPoE connection ?
<wildchild> don't even know what or where is esd
<soundray> blekos: run 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and look for errors while you plug it in
<georgy> blekos: watch in dmesg for output
<soundray> wildchild: System-Preferences-Sound
<owen_> does anyone know how i can burn a .dmg image file (mac cd image) onto a cd on Ubuntu and/or convert to another image format i.e iso, mds, bin/cue, etc.
<Huffalump> georgy, I recognized all the questions from what I've done twice already
<p33k4y> is the gnome-app-install database updated when i update the synaptic database or it's a different one?
<soundray> owen_: I don't think it's possible -- it's a closed format
<wildchild> soundray: in system settings >sound system ->hardware ->select the audio device = auto select = should I change this?
<georgy> Huffalump, : what is the error message
<Huffalump> georgy, however this time, instead of Moniter (something) Advanced {which was default choice} ...I chose medium, changed refresh rates, and now it appears to work.
<Huffalump> georgy, so I believe this last config did the trick
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys Im using beryl with aiglx, sometimes when I right click the title bar the window decorator crashes causing me to have to reload it again?? Is there any reason for this and how could it be fixed
<blekos> no error message
<soundray> wildchild: no, in System-Preferences-Sound, disable ESD
<Jeeva> How can i see how long my pppoe connection has been active ?
<n00bie> hello everyone.
<Huffalump> georgy, it *did* give an error!  and *then* unexpectedly launched into x windows
<cmweb> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<soundray> lee2: still here?
<n00bie> I have a question
<georgy> Huffalump,  : You mean you have the  xserver working ?
<Huffalump> georgy, the error didn't stay on the screen long enough to see.  it was that blue screen with garbled characters.  Yes, I belive so.
<soundray> Sorry, no n00bie questions here
<n00bie> How many times can a HDD be partitions
<w3ccv> n00bie, nobody has an anser if you don't ask it.
<n00bie> ?
<soundray> n00bie: just kidding, go ahead
<Huffalump> georgy, thanks for the handholding
<Huffalump> mc44, thank you for the response!
<n00bie> er partitioned.
<soundray> n00bie: it depends on the kernel version
<cmweb> where is the source file located
<kitche> n00bie: 4 primary partitions
<Jeeva> How can i see how long my pppoe connection has been active ?
<n00bie> Im looking at setting a linux box up.
<georgy> Huffalump : np -)
<cmweb> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cmweb> !repository list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repository list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> cmweb: you could always message the bot in private
<soundray> n00bie: you can have four primary partitions and nothing else, or three primary and one extended, and lots of logical ones inside the extended one.
<cmweb> Any one know were this is
<Trini_Man> t?
<aszharon> good evening. i read, that it is ok to install a 32bit-version of ubuntu on a 64bit supporting computer. but is it ok to install a 64bit-version of ubuntu on a 32bit supporting computer, i mean: can such a system work stable?
<soundray> n00bie: braindead leftover from DOS times
<LjL>  /etc/apt
<cmweb> ljl, sorry ljl, i will next time. I just thought that every one would like to know the answer
<n00bie> I want to be able to use ubuntu, mandriva, possibly an older version of windows.. and have a partition that both os can read/write and pull from.
<n00bie> help me.
<jon_doe> there.
<LjL> the answer, maybe, "sorry i don't know anything about", i doubt it.
<LjL> anyway /etc/apt/sources.list
<jon_doe> all on a 120gb HDD
<LjL> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages and !Equivalents
<jon_doe> internal
<wildchild> soundray: well now it's set on autodetect, other options are: 1) open sound system, 2)Advanced Linux sound architecture, 3) no audio input/out put, 4)Enlightened sound daemon, 5)network audio system, 6)Threated open sound system....
<mc44> jon_doe: yes you can have 4 partitions and a swap partition, that is fine
<apokryphos> jon_doe: make windows fat32, and leave ubuntu as default
<apokryphos> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<soundray> jon_doe: it's rude to ask a question and then change nicks
<fuffe> I have no problem in committing generally.. but when moving trunk to branches/name I always get a 403 error
<soundray> wildchild: close that dialog and read my previous line *very* carefully
<dogmeat> which ftp client would ppl recommend?
<jon_doe> so like partition it like this: 20gb for Ubuntu, 20 for Mandriva, 20 for win, and 60gb where all OS's can read/write to and from.
<NicksteSA> in what repository can I find kismet?
<cmweb> ljl, why would the gksudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list give me a blank file even though i have packages avalibal?
<dogmeat> ftp client with gui?
<georgy> dogmeat : gftp
<dogmeat> thanks
<LjL> cmweb: because it's /etc/apt/sources.list and not etc/apt/sources.list
<kitche> cmweb: try /etc/apt/sources.list
<mc44> jon_doe: yes, that should be fine
<cmweb> ops forgot to take off the /
<jon_doe> and both should work?
<mc44> jon_doe: both what?
<jon_doe> os's read/write to the extended partition
<Valmarko_> hello. What aplication I have to use top chm documents?
<mc44> jon_doe: if you make it fat32 then yes
<Valmarko_> to open
<LjL> !gnochm
<ubotu> gnochm: CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1 (edgy), package size 136 kB, installed size 700 kB
<LjL> !kchmviewer
<ubotu> kchmviewer: CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 200 kB, installed size 624 kB
<Valmarko_> tanks ubotu
<felixfoertsch> Can someone help me installing Ubuntu on an ASUS M6000 Notebook? The installation is stuck at the point where the user has to set the resolution - if I do set one - it just jumps back to the resolution screen. Any ideas?
<jon_doe> will it automatically set it up to dual or 3x boot for different os's?
<Aar0n[A] > Hi
<Aar0n[A] > What command can I run to display the OS version
<dogmeat> uname -a
<jon_doe> and which OS do I install first?
<Aar0n[A] > Thanks
<kitche> Aar0n[A]  cat /etc/debian_version
<Rprp> Fatal error: Call to undefined function imagecreatefromgif()
<Rprp> Whats the function in ubuntu for it?
<wildchild> soundray: I don't have sytem prefences, I have system settings (edgy-kubuntu) and there I have sound system..
<Rprp> sudo apt-get install ?
<ubunul> hi all !!!who can help me about mysql:
<ubunul> sudo mysql -u root -p give me:  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<felixfoertsch> jon_doe: Was this question refereed to me?
<repete> Does anyone know what the equivelent to chkconfig is on debian?
<soundray> wildchild: ask in #kubuntu perhaps
<wildchild> I allready asked, no response :S
<mc44> jon_doe: install windows first
<stoorty> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Rprp> Can someone me help?
<Rprp> Fatal error: Call to undefined function imagecreatefromgif()
<Rprp> What does i need for php?
<jon_doe> or, is there a way that linux can run a VM for windows?
<owen_> how do i check if a process is still running in the background on Ubuntu?
<soundray> owen_: man ps
<georgy> owen : ps aux
<jon_doe> so I dont have to install say like, Win2000 in Fat32?
<ubunul> mysql give an error about ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ubunul> but it's normal the socket is at /opt/lampp/var/mysql/mysql.sock  where can I fix that please?
<mc44> jon_doe: yes VMware can run windows from linux
<ubunul> owen ps
<owen_> thank you
<blekos> i use gnome, but i got install k3b (is there and alternative for gnome?). When I use K3b and change workspace the K3b icon still appears on the bottom taskbar.
<blekos> Does this have to do with K3b being a KDE app?
<ubunul> is someone using xampp and cacti on the same machine ?
<LjL> blekos: gnomebaker is the closest gnome equivalent, i suppose
<alex-weej> here's a question for the pros, can i safely read-only mount a filesystem on a loop that is actively being written to?
<LjL> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<soundray> blekos: no, I think this has to do with KDE opening a window on every workspace (possibly invisible)
<soundray> !burn | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jamieoliver22> hi
<PhantomePhreak> Hi @LL
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jon_doe> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blekos> any suggestion for best burning soft for gnome?
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<blekos> i would like to mess up my sys with constant installs etc
<soundray> blekos: you would?
<soundray> blekos: anyway, there's little danger of that. This isn't windows after all.
<soundray> blekos: for me, the nautilus burner is best
<blekos> lol, well i'm just trying not to be lost among applications
<blekos> cause of my limited time, i try to switch to linux with not too much hasle
<jamieoliver22> i am looking for the person who helped me a few minutes ago.. i cant remember his name.. began with T? sorry
<stoorty> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<soundray> blekos: I used to use k3b a lot, but since my last fresh install, I haven't installed it again
<blekos> i just need a cd/dvd burning soft which allow me to do(burn) the same things as with nero
<blekos> i c
<soundray> blekos: k3b is the full-featured one I reckon
<PhantomePhreak> does anybody know, how can I configure ubuntu to login anybody automatically? (sry 4 my english^^)
<blekos> maybe then I should stick to it
<soundray> PhantomePhreak: System-Administration-Login Window
<Hazarath> Need help with 'ndiswrapper'
<PhantomePhreak> without GUI :D
<jon_doe> would it work if I wanted to install Ubuntu/Mandriva/WinXP?
<Hazarath> Well, installing it.
<ernz> Hello
<PhantomePhreak> i can't it's on a CF-Card -> no space^^
<alex-weej> blekos: tried Nero? :P
<ernz> Can someone please tell me how to add a "key" : 024EF0BCA98AA089
<alex-weej> ernz: in what context?
<blekos> lol
<alex-weej> blekos: seriously, there is a NeroLinux
<blekos> no kidding?
<Hazarath> Can't install 'ndiswrapper', says 'make' doesn't exist.
<alex-weej> http://www.nero.com/eng/NeroLINUX.html
<blekos> maybe i should have a look
<alex-weej> blekos: http://www.nero.com/eng/NeroLINUX.html
<ernz> alex-weej: Using a beryl howto and got: W: GPG error: http://seerofsouls.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 024EF0BCA98AA089
<ernz> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ernz> 
<soundray> PhantomePhreak: you want it to boot direct into a shell?
<PhantomePhreak> yes
<owen_> does anyone know, why my bittorrent clients freezed, when i had 5 windows opened... downloading overnight?
<mathieu__> hey is there a "download ubuntu" button anywhere to put on a website or blog ?
<soundray> PhantomePhreak: dapper or edgy?
<PhantomePhreak> edgy
<ernz> alex-weej: Any ideas?
<PhantomePhreak> i have only xdm, x-window-system, and xfree86 installed...
<Hazarath> Can't seem to install 'ndiswrapper'
<PhantomePhreak> ^^
<PhantomePhreak> no kde or gnome^^
<blekos> nero linux aint freeware
<DARKGuy> Holy cow
<DARKGuy> Nero for Linux!
<DARKGuy> :D
<blekos> gnomebaker doesnt look that bad
<blekos> y get nero when u got k3b?
<soundray> PhantomePhreak: on dapper, you would have used inittab. Edgy uses upstart in place of sysvinit, so everything has changed... you'll have to look for docs on upstart
<soundray> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<alex-weej> blekos: Nero Windows isn't freeware either... :P
<PhantomePhreak> hm k ;)
<Hazarath> Any dice here, guys?
<blekos> u got a point :) but now i'm in Linux!!1
<DARKGuy> Nero has experience burning CDs though. I've lost more than a dozen CDs burning stuff with linux burning programs :(
<DARKGuy> And I dunno why >.<
<soundray> !ndiswrapper-utils | Hazarath
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Hazarath> Got the package, soundray.
<soundray> !wireless | Hazarath
<ubotu> Hazarath: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ernz> alex-weej: Any luck yet?
<blekos> hmm, dont know Darkguy
<Hazarath> soundray, Got all that, I can't complie the package.
<alex-weej> ernz: ask the room, there are some GPG commands you need but i forgot how to use them
<soundray> Hazarath: if you had "got" it, you wouldn't be trying to compile anything.
<Trini_Man> whats the best way to do Remte dexktop on ubuntu ?
<soundray> Trini_Man: vnc, configure via vino-preferences
<Hazarath> soundray, Ok, I have the source, and now attempting to install... 'make' cannot be found.
<jamieoliver22> im looking for the person who helped me a few minutes ago... ?
<Trini_Man> humm
<blekos> sometimes times Linux confuses me with all that options, and thats what I like
<soundray> Hazarath: you're on the wrong track. But if you insist that you must compile something, install build-essential
<Trini_Man> oundray : what ?
<DARKGuy> This is weird though, the Nero that came with my burner has no serial number o_o; how am I suppossed to use it for my Linux one :(
<mc44> jamieoliver22: just ask your question, someone else might be able to help
<Valmarko> I'm using ubuntu6.10. how can I install aiglx for my card: ati radeon 9550?
<blekos> i'm using Gnome basically but I like KDE as well since it has lots of stuff usefull to an user
<jon_doe> thanks.
<Hazarath> soundray, I just found a giude to install my Belkin 54G card, and that's what came up via Google.
<jamieoliver22> it was an error i was getting about the grub 17 error
<ernz> OK, Does ANYONE know how I would go about installing key and resolving this error I get when trying to update repos: W: GPG error: http://seerofsouls.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 024EF0BCA98AA089
<ernz> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Hazarath> soundray, What should I do to get my card installed, then?
<mc44> ernz: sudo apt-key add -
<Jeeva> How can i see how long my pppoe connection has been active ?
<soundray> Hazarath: read the wireless docs ubotu pointed you to.
<ernz> mc44 - sudo apt-key add 024EF0BCA98AA089?
<Trini_Man> what port does the remote desktop use ?
<pibarnas> how can I activate on beryl-settings that effect the windows goes up or down to show desktop?!?
<Trini_Man> default
<soundray> Trini_Man: 5800 and 5900
<cmt^^> how come mplayer's gui doesn't work for me, but running mplayer from a terminal works just fine?
<Trini_Man> and how can i change the default port for remote desktop
<A3nk> i got the weirdest errors while trying to start an application : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35648/
<A3nk> can anyone tell me what to do  to fix them?
* Rprp sleep
<georgy> cmt: do you have the skins loaded ?
<mc44> ernz: if that is the right key, yes
<jamieoliver22> i need help regarding the grub 17 error
<ernz> mc44 -  sudo apt-key add 024EF0BCA98AA089
<ernz> gpg: can't open `024EF0BCA98AA089': No such file or directory
<soundray> A3nk: use a user terminal and run 'sudo network-admin'
<A3nk> A3n
<soundray> A3nk: sorry, correction: use a user terminal and run 'gksudo network-admin'
<soundray> A3n-: that's just rude
<A3n-> huh, A3n is me but he somehow is still idleing
<mc44> ernz: you need the whole GPOG key
<dxdemetriou> I have problem with mplayer. The fullscreen doesn't work with resolution 1280x1024 with xv. Anybody have the same problem?
<mc44> *GPG
<ernz> mc44: Where do I get that?
<mc44> ernz: from the reposiory. You know you can just ignore GPG errors and istall he softwre anyway
<A3n-> soundray: whenever i try sudo or gksu i get errors like "gethostbyname() not found" or something
<A3n-> jred:u still there?
<soundray> A3n-: then your /etc/hosts is most likely faulty
<A3n-> yea
<scylax> how can i configure my network card so it will not have an IP address?
<ernz> mc44: I'm not ignoring the key, hence being in the room asking for help. The problem is, I have no idea what a key is, where to find it or what it does in relation to installing the software I would really just like to install with a double click.
<georgy> scylax : why ?
<scylax> for snort, georgy
<mc44> ernz: yes, my point is you dont need to install the key
<soundray> HymnToLife: bonjour, good to see you after a long time
<thomas> why does the nvidia driver want to install a new kernel image on edgy?
<jamesbrose>  Are there any inspiring document about ubuntu? I am taking it to a conference in my rural town and i want something to show people how great it is
<jamesbrose> and how its technology should be more widespread
<soundray> thomas: what?
<HymnToLife> soundray, same here :)
<ernz> mc44: Sorry, I am being stupid again. I read "Can't" :) My bad.
<georgy> scylax : sudo ifdown ethX
<Huffalump> ok, still works after rebooting =oD  thanks again
<pibarnas> mouse gestures on beryl just stop working without any configuration?
<thomas> soundray: hmm when i do apt-get install nvidia-glx it installs a 386 kernel image, on top of my generic kernel. do you get me?
<soundray> jamesbrose: www.ubuntu.com is a good place to start
<ernz> mc44: Am trying to install beryl AGAIN, it's doing my nut in and I am starting to get grumpy.
<Valmarko> I have ati radeon 9550. What yould you do to be sure you're using the right driver, the one that boosts the graphics to 100%
<ccvp> APPEARS AS ARMANDO
<soundray> thomas: got you now...
<ccvp> CHR<#39d8fd98>
<thomas> soundray: so why does it do that?
<ccvp> HIZ ALL ANy use linuckZ?
<A3n-> soundray:  my hosts file = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35650/
<nicola> did any of you ever emulate the gba (game boy advance) in ubuntu ?
<A3n-> soundray: i dont know how to change it or what to add/remove from it
<soundray> thomas: have you got 'linux-restricted-modules-generic' installed?
<jamesbrose> soundray, obviously :P
<ccvp> APPEARS AS ARMANDO
<thomas> soundray: well i tried to install that, but it still wanted to install a new kernel, is that whats meant to happen. like the generic kernel doesn't work with the drivers for some reason
<felixfoertsch> Is there someone who can help me with a GnomeICU problem? It says "very, very bizarre Error while connecting". Can't figure out what the problem is.
<mc44> !shout | ccvp
<ubotu> ccvp: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<soundray> thomas: it doesn't do that here...
<thomas> soundray: haha ok! wierd....
<dredhammer> hello which is better when compileing make install or checkinstall ?
<thomas> soundray: basically i'm having a problem because i need to compile a driver for my nic, but when i did that it wouldn't work on the 386 kernel. so i'm choosing between network, or 3d, and i just did a fresh reinstall.
<thomas> soundray: it's a bit perplexing!
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dredhammer> Also has anyone successfully compiled the latest mplayer svn  with theora support enabled?
<soundray> A3n-: run 'sudo gedit /etc/hosts' and remove the "ordiadri" string from the first line. Then try gksudo again.
<thomas> soundray: i'll just try it again. i'm not quite so drunk now so that should help.
<soundray> thomas: oh, you're the scotch man, and it's morning now where you are ;)
<thomas> soundray: haha you've got a good memory :)
<soundray> thomas: I'll go and have a glass of Lagavulin soon...
<thomas> soundray: haha good idea :)
<stoorty> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<soundray> A3n-: sorry, that won't work of course...
<soundray> A3n-: you'll have to reboot in recovery mode and edit /etc/hosts with nano
<meshyf> anyone think they could  help me getting my wireless lan card working? Having trouble understanding ndiswrapper etc etc
<Hazarath_> soundray, Failure, it will not connect, no indicatos work.
<neddiW> http://digg.com/world_news/James_Kim_found_deceased_2#c4145101
<Hazarath_> Indicators, even.
<stoorty> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<kudzubane> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<weswh-> i'm trying to decide if i should format my external usb storage drive as ext2 or fat32. for storing music/photos/documents, i can do ext2 and use the fs-driver.org tool to access it from windows and linux, or i can just do fat32. it's a 160gig usb2.0 drive, any recommendations?
<georgy> !ndiswrapper
<meshyf> I've tried those things but haven't figured it out yet. Ish weird.
<Hazarath> Help getting WiFi up? All my other attemps failed. Read guides.
* slipttees https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/uck/+bug/74713
<meshyf> K guess it'll just be more trial and error.
<soundray> weswh-: if you're not shy of installing an extra Windows driver, ext3 is by far the best option (ext2fs will read/write ext3, too)
<Hazarath> Need help getting my Belkin 54G PCI card online.
<daviey> Hi, has anybody here got lirc to work?
<cmt^^> daviey - irssi ftw
<thomas> weswh-: whats the fs-driver tool like on windows, if it's good. i'd go with ext3
<daviey> cmt^^, huh?
<cmt^^> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<daviey> cmt^^, Thats great!! how does that helo?
<cmt^^> daviey - helo?
<thomas> help
<Hazarath> Help.
<thomas> he meant help
<daviey> cmt^^, sorry helo mean't to say help
<weswh-> soundray - does ext3 offer big advantages just for a storage drive? the only reason i was thinking ext2 is they say on the website: "If you mount an Ext3 file system as an Ext2 file system and the file system is not cleanly dismounted, (e.g. due to a system crash), you have to run the e2fsck tool. (Linux does it automatically.) Running e2fsck can take several hours on large volumes. You do not benefit from journaling the Ext3 file system, because you have to r
<weswh-> un e2fsck."
<Hazarath> Need help with wireless, read guides, still stuck.
<thomas> Hazarath: whats the matter
<cmt^^> daviey - I guess it doesn't.. but I recommend you give irssi a shot, it's by far the best irc-client available
<weswh-> thomas: seems to be excellent. fs-driver.org
<cmt^^> (if you ask me)
<thomas> weswh-: well don't use fat32 then :)
<daviey> cmt^^, ahh, i'm looking for LIRC - linux infra red
<thomas> lol
<Hazarath> thomas, can't seem to get wireless to work, was gonna try to get the wrapper thingy installed, was told I'm going the wrong way, tried the ubuntu interface thingy, still no dice.
<thomas> Hazarath: if there are no linux drivers installed, you'll need to use the ndis wrapper
<Hazarath> thomas, I tought so... can't get past ''make' not found'
<Byan> how big should my swap be, with 2GB of ram?
<mc44> Hazarath: apt-get install build-essential
<thomas> Hazarath: hmmm where are you doing that?
<kitche> Byan: don't need a swap with 2GB of ram really
<Byan> kitche: should I have one anyways?
<Hazarath> thomas, Hmm? Where am I donig what?
<kitche> Byan: if you want to be safe yes but it probably won't be used
<kudzubane> kitche: unless you want to capture coredumps of mem leaks and such
<thomas> Hazarath: when does it say make not found
<cmt^^> daviey - heheh, i just assumed lirc was something in regards to IRC
<cmt^^> Like licq
<daviey> cmt^^, cheers anyway
<cmt^^> sure
<Hazarath> thomas, in the newly created directory after un-compressing ndis
* Hazarath installed build-essential
<thomas> Hazarath: ok you should install ndis with Ubuntu's package manager
<Hazarath> Er... installs
<Hazarath> Eh?
<kitche> kudzubane: yes but don't think many ubuntu users with 2 gb's of ram will be doing that
<Hazarath> thomas, thanks... I hate doing it the bash way.
<kudzubane> kitche: i do :)
<thomas> Hazarath: from what you are saying, you are installing ndis from source. you can just install a binary of it. use synaptic
<Hazarath> thomas, Doing so now.
<thomas> Hazarath: :)
<thomas> Hazarath: what guide are you using for ndis?
<CarlFK> I need a util to fixed a tweaked partition table - like something that will see the FS's on the disk and figure out where the start/end of the 3 primary partitions should be. any suggestions ?
<Hazarath> thomas, Some dude's that has my Belkin 54G card. Was told that I have a hard nosed chip on the card.
<thomas> Hazarath: ok there is an ndis howto on the ubuntu wiki, i'm not sure of the address, but i used that to get my wireless working. you should check it out
<eh_> ...
<jevangelo> i just installed 3ddesktop
<jevangelo> how do i get it to work
<DARKGuy> jevangelo: read the manual: man 3ddesktop
<DARKGuy> jevangelo: you'll also have to use some program to bind it to a key or something
<TLE> How do I get mplayer to deinterlace when I'm playing a mpeg2 file ?
<dxdt> Where does $PATH get all of its paths from?  It seems like it has a lot more than the ones just in /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc
<kitche> dxdt: .bashrc and .bash_profile in your home directory
<kunwon1> ~/.bashrc ?
<Byan> better practice to have both OS's on the same disk or one on each?
<hjmills> what do I need to do to iptables to connect to a local irc server on the network (client and server side)?
<DARKGuy> Byan: I'd prefer one OS on each disk, so in case one of them screws up, you can just format and reinstall
<dxdt> Yeah I checked there, but it doesn't seem to have anything.  Like my echo $PATH has things like sbin in it and I don't see .bashrc or bash_profile adding that.  Is that added by some other program somewhere?
<NineTeen67Comet> Eeeks gadzooks .. When I login I get a white desktop and no icons .. No real time when it started, but it was yesterday, I just assumed there was an issue with Beryl but upon logging in today it's stuck like this again ..
* NineTeen67Comet help*?
<kingrayray> anybody here familiar with ubuntu on ppc? specifically an older G3 imac?
<hjmills> what do I need to do to iptables to connect to a local irc server on the network (client and server side)?
<hjmills> NineTeen67Comet: check your xorg logs and any berly logs (if it does log stuff) and try logging into gnome failsafe so as not to laod beryl
<kitche> hjmills: for client side nothing for server side you just have to make sure the port is open that the irc server is running on
<Byan> can someone give me the name of the thing I need to do for dual monitors?
<hjmills> kitche: how do I do that - I don't know iptables that well
<kitche> !firestarter|hjmills
<ubotu> hjmills: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<NineTeen67Comet> hjmills: gotchya .. thanks .. I'll go less a little .. :)
<mc44> Byan: Xinerama
<hjmills> Byan: what do you mean? like xinerama?
<Byan> hjmills: IDK
<LaserLine> what's the command line to see ever package installed on your system
<Byan> I just want dual monitors like I have in XP
<Byan> atm
<DARKGuy> Byan: For dual monitors you can use Xinerama
<hjmills> kitche: thanks but the pc its running on is a serer with no gui
<kingrayray> on recent nvidia cards you can also use twinview
<hjmills> Byan: do you have an nvidia gfx card?
<kitche> hjmills: then look up the iptables howto that ubotu said
<Byan> hjmills: mhmm 7600GT
<nothlit> Theres also fireflier
<kitche> nothlit: server has no X on it
<hjmills> kitche nothlit: thanks
<Murchadh> LaserLine, sudo dpkg -l >> ~/applist ~this worked for me!
<rubix_> anyone here had probs with azureus not having a systray icon
<mc44> rubix_: right click->Add to Panel the add NotificationArea
<AdamKili> Hey people: I'm doing a five minute presentation and want to present Ubuntu linux
<AdamKili> any good major points I should explain?
<Killerkiwi> Help ANybody, how do I set an MSN avater in Gaim2 ?
<hjmills> AdamKili: artwork is available on the wiki which may help
<hjmills> AdamKili: also emphasize its free and dont forget to take along cds if you can
<aleprof> can anybody help me with via drivers for my video card?
<DARKGuy> AdamKili: Nothing better that giving out free CDs for everyone to try! :D
<nothlit> fireflier works on a server that has no x
<AdamKili> I'm going to have my Ubuntu laptop with me. But the CDs is a excellent idea I wouldn't have thought of.
<nothlit> theres fireflier-server and then fireflier-client-(gtk/qt/kde) qt and kde are diff... and theres a java client too
<ITSa341> Good Evening, Anyone here familiar with using a cellular card in a laptop with Ubuntu?
<hjmills> can i connect to multiple irc servers at once with a single irssi instance?
<meshyf> !cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<kitche> hjmills: yes use /connect instead of /server
<hjmills> kitche: thanks
<dxdt> aleprof, maybe, what's up?  You just ask isntead of asking to ask
<psychad> hi, i have ubuntu 6.10 and i compiled mplayer. it can play most stuff, but mp3files and videofiles with mp3soundlayer sounds really bad, really distorted terrible sound
<psychad> mp3s play fine in xmms though
<psychad> any hints what i can do to fix this?
<haxality> hello
<haxality> I'm having problems with NFS
<okn> does anyone know how can i fix the console fonts..they are huuge..how can i set the resolution someting like 1280x1024 ?
<haxality> I've read like 4 tutorials, and I think I've figured it out
<haxality> the problem is that root isn't mapped on the server
<ITSa341> Can anyone point me to information about EVDO cards in Ubuntu?
<haxality> what should I do to fix it
<mamonassassina> trying to open photoshop 7.0 in wine...
<mamonassassina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35660/
<amonkey> when i start X i get an api mismatch, the nvidia kernel module is 9625, but the X module is 9629. how can i update the kernel module? i have a suspicion that the kernel module just needs to be reloaded, but i don't know how.
<kingrayray> how do u install ubuntu 6.06 LTS from a PPC system via CLI? when X starts, the resolution or something seems to be invalid so i can't see anything
<mamonassassina> what is that?how can i solve it?
<dxdt> okn,umm yo mean like the consoles not in gnome-terminal but the console like when you hit ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<hjmills> kitche: ok, i have added an input rule to accept traffic on 6667 but i still cant connect, any ideas?
<kitche> haxality: well if you explain what's wrong then someone might help you
<aleprof> dxdt, I've tried installing xserver-xorg-video-via
<haxality> kitche: sorry, heh
<kitche> hjmills: did you restart iptables?
<haxality> I get the error 'Permission Denied' when trying to connect to the server
<mathieu__> psychad: do things sound ok with mplayer ?
<aleprof> but when i set "via" as driver and restart X, X does not start
<OneSeventeen> I'm creating a virtual machine to run Ubuntu 6.06 server, how much space should I allocate for the primary drive?
<haxality> (connect = mount NFS drives on the client)
<hjmills> kitche: no - that will probably be it - how do i do that?
<psychad> mathieu__: everything but mp3s. i can for instance play wmv files and they sound perfect
<mamonassassina> that's strange,i guess...winetools said Photoshop 7 runs fine.
<kitche> hjmills: depends the server uses ubuntu?
<ar24> Has anyone had success digitally signing documents in OpenOffice under Edgy?
<hjmills> kitche: yup
<Hazarath> Ok, this is getting no where... all the others that help go off before I get resolved... need WiFi help, tried everything.
<kitche> hjmills: then look in /etc/init.d there should be an iptables script in there then do sudo /etc/init.d/iptables restart
<dxdt> aleprof, when it fails to startx, what's the more detailed error, it probably gives you a chance to see one or something, right?  Or does it just straight crash?  If you change the driver to vesa can you get in X?
<psychad> mathieu__: right now i am playing an wav in mplayer, it sounds nice
<hjmills> kitche: no - theres no iptables script there - thats the first place i looked
<haxality> oh, the irony..
<kitche> amonkey: well considering that the X module and the kernel module are the same thing really you would do sudo rmmod nvidia then sudo modprobe nvidia
<ar24> I've exported the certificate path variable to the appropriate .mozilla/firefox/default profile directory and restarted OOo, but it still crashes every time I try to sign a document.
<psychad> mathieu__: and i can't decode mp3 to wav, the same sound goes into the audiodump.wav
<kitche> hjmills: hmm it might be in another script which  I have no clue where though but it should say in that howto where the script it
<aleprof> dxdt, with vesa driver X starts, with via i got something like "no device found"
<Hazarath> Need WiFi help, please. Tried the guides, etc, no good.
<amonkey> kitche, that's the first thing i tried but when i tried to rmmod nvidia, it said the module was in use.
<dcordes> how can i convert mpeg video to mp4? i tried mencoder before but i didn't understand what argument i needed. please help
<hjmills> kitche: oh - apparently the firewall is inactive in ubuntu by default so it cant be the firewall
<bertx> hi
<dxdt> aleprof, interesting, are you absolutely sure that's what the video card is?
<fbc> What packages do I need to install to get the MAKE command?
<dxdt> fbc, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kitche> hjmills: look at /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow
<dxdt> fbc, that should hook you up with all the cool tools.
<dxdt> g++ , etc
<dxdt> and make
<fbc> dxdt:  thanks
<mathieu__> psychad: well it does sound like mplayer is not decoding your mp3s properly
<dcordes> anybody?
<bertx> Hi, do somebody knows an easy way to use beagle with vfat partition ?
<bertx> please
<amonkey> kitche: can i force it to unload somehow?
<ar24> Seriously, I've created both self-signed certs and certs with root authorities and imported them into Firefox, and OOo seems to see them, but I have no idea why it keeps crashing.
<mathieu__> psychad: does mpg123 work ?
<psychad> mathieu__: exactly
<psychad> mathieu__: let me try, i didn't even know i sh9ould have mpg123
<mathieu__> psychad: it's just another program
<aleprof> dxdt, yes, or better, hope yes... asus K8M890
<psychad> i know what it is
<Hova> hwo then how do i do a back up ,like the restore in windows
<psychad> no, i don't have mpg123 installed
<psychad> mathieu__: however, xmms plays nicely
<psychad> xmms default ubuntu package
<aleprof> dxdt, it's an integrated video card
<rubix_> i am having some probs with the display of a .wmv file, its all choppy and unrecognizable
<dxdt> aleprof, that's what I was guessing, lemme google real quick
<analfabeta> how can i download only packages .deb for a instalation of software?!
<kitche> Hova: you need to backup yourself with partimage or another way
<Stormx2> Issue! Following the BerylOnEdgy guide from the wiki. When updating my package list, one of the repos 404s. Further investigation (led me too http://amaranth.selfip.com/) says its closed. What should I do?
<Hova> cani get partimage on the sytmatic packadge ?
<kitche> Stormx2: remove it from your source.list
<kitche> Hova: yes
<Stormx2> kitche: And not do the beryl thing?
<cmt^^> What might be wrong when mplayer works from terminal but the gui doesnt work
<kudzubane> wow, background load is just too high, removing from laptop
<Hova> thanks
<kitche> kudzubane:  :)
<cmt^^> kudzubane - my dear old friend :>
<cmt^^> i finally got the ati drivers working
<kudzubane> kitche: too used to 0.00 0.00 0.00
<kitche> cmt^^: your probably missing the frontend but if you run gmplayer in console it will give you more information
<Hova> its not there  partimage
<mathieu__> psychad: it could be that you did not have the proper development header files when you compiled mplayer
<ar24> Anyone here actually using OOo?
<kudzubane> cmt^^: good job, what additional step(s) did you have to perform
<hjmills> ok, which is the simplest and easiest irc daemon?
<thomas> i'm having some problem with the nvidia-glx drivers, i installed them but it says "unable to load nvidia kernel driver! be sure you have instaled the nvidia driver for running kernel" anyone got any ideas?
<cmt^^> kudzubane - i actually download the linux drivers from ati.com :}
<cmt^^> walhfmf
<kitche> Hova: sure it is partimage just looked at packages.ubuntu.com
<sponix> whats the best torrent client ?
<psychad> mathieu__: i guess so, but the configrue script says it finds mp3lib, what shall i be looking for. what <package>-dev solves this mystery? can you play mp3s in mplayer on your machine?
<cmt^^> kitche - it added an icon to the applications/multimedia-menu
<DARKGuy> anybody knows why bittornado doesn't resume my torrents?
<Crescendo> After the upgrade to Edgy, Xchat opens links using Mozilla.  It should open them using Firefox. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<kitche> cmt^^: what did?
<mamonassassina> no,really,what is going on here?
<cmt^^> the mplayer-installation
<mamonassassina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35660/
<cmt^^> (from synaptic)
<alessandropironi> dxdt it's me (aleprof), i've logged from my laptop, so i can restart X on pc
<mathieu__> psychad: yes
<kitche> cmt^^: doesn't mean anything console would give you more information why it's not running
<mamonassassina> what can i do to run photoshop 7.0?
<cmt^^> ok hang on
<mamonassassina> this error message is very...errorous :P
<mamonassassina> its...errorific.
<DARKGuy> mamonassassina: check the WINE appdb: http://appdb.wine.org and search for PS 7
<mathieu__> psychad: when it plays the mp3 it says : Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib]  MPEG layer-2, layer-3
<sponix> mamonassassina: might check the wine site see if it runs photoshop
<mamonassassina> sponix: winetools says it runs fine
<Myria> i think i found a bug in the ubuntu 6.06 x86-64 distribution, although i don't know for use
<kingrayray> i have used photoshop 7 in wine
<Myria> sure
<DARKGuy> mamonassassina: winetools is way outdated
<haxality> so does anyone know what would cause me to get a "Permission denied" error while mounting an NFS share
<haxality> ?
<sponix> mamonassassina: never heard of winetools
<DARKGuy> mamonassassina: PS7 runs on Wine anyways
<Myria> the "time" command does not understand its options
<J4kch> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mamonassassina> DARKGuy: ya,but i get that...thing.
<DARKGuy> mamonassassina: see in the wine appdb if your error has been already issued there? I don't have PS7 so...
<mamonassassina> http://appdb.wine.org/ not found on firefox
<psychad> mathieu__: yes
<Myria> when you do "man time", the example command "time -f "%E real,%U user,%S sys" ls -Fs"  is given, but if you actually try that command, you get -bash: -f: command not found
<DARKGuy> mamonassassina: wtf! oO
<mamonassassina> DARKGuy: that's the worst part,it has been issued there.
<tkooda> how do I stop ubuntu from sleeping/suspending and/or logging me out when I close my laptop?   (commenting out "#ACPI_HIBERNATE=true" and "ACPI_SLEEP=true" in /etc/default/acpi-support dosn't seem to work?)
<dxdt> alessandropironi, I'm reading a few posts about it, but haven't come up with a "good" solution yet.  You might want to repeat the question to the rest of the room too in case some people smarter than me can figure it out too(since it has been a while)
<kitche> mamonassassina: it's winehq.com
<mamonassassina> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1336
<DARKGuy> mamonassassina: so.. o.o?
<DARKGuy> ah
<DARKGuy> winehq
<hjmills> does a simple irc daemon exist?
<DARKGuy> thanks kitche xD
<dxdt> tkooda, you have gnome power manager?  You should be able to change those options there
<alessandropironi> ok, thank you dxdt
<mamonassassina> DARKGuy: what i just sent won't load here.
<mathieu__> psychad: and also : Selected audio codec: [mp3]  afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)
<kitche> or .org*
<Lattyware> http://knifewrench.ytmnd.com/
<Lattyware> Damn
<Lattyware> wrong channel
<Lattyware> sorry guys
<psychad> mathieu__: yes
<haxality> guess not..
<DARKGuy> lol
<tkooda> dxdt, thnx, I'll check it out
<thomas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<psychad> mathieu__: i get sound, just very bad sound
<dxdt> tkooda, System >> Preferences Power Mangement
<Myria> anyone know how to use "time"'s command line options?
<cmt^^> kitche - http://pastebin.se/4818
<psychad> mathieu__: the sound is similar to what it supposed to sound like, but very very bad
<tkooda> dxdt, cool, thnx
<stoorty> is there a way to load up a console with jsut the keyboard?
<DARKGuy> mamonassassina: I think the wine site is down (like, WTF?!)
<kitche> Myria: yes time <command> and that's it
<haxality> stoorty: hit ctrl-alt-F2
<psychad> stoorty: ctrl+alr+f1
<psychad> stoorty: ctrl+alt+f1
<haxality> psychad's suggestion works too
<Myria> kitche: try it - it doesn't work
<dxdt> stoorty, once in gnome?  do one of the ctrl+alt+F keys or do alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<mamonassassina> DARKGuy: ya,that's very strange.
<DARKGuy> mamonassassina: nor .org or .com work :(
<kitche> cmt^^: your missing the skin of the frontend
<Myria> kitche: it tries to interpret the first option as the command and execute it
<psychad> dxdt: a console or a terminal?
<haxality> Myria: that IS the command
<Myria> haxality: not according to "man time"
<Myria> "man time" says there's options to do formatting and such
<haxality> what option are you trying to use
<Myria> --format=%U
<dxdt> psychad, huh?
<alessandropironi> I can't configure my video card asus k8m890
<Myria> i think bash might have a builtin named "time" that's interfering
<kitche> Myria: it should be time [options]  command [argument]  and there is only one option called -p
<Skenvoy> halp: windows/linux samba interoperability - i want to be able to have windows users browse root shares with anonymous access. Share = user makes password dialogues pop up on all windows clients
<Myria> my ubuntu 6.06 x86-64 says there's 8 options
<psychad> dxdt: i'm asking the quasi-philosophical question "is a console the same thing as a terminal?"
<Skenvoy> and as a bonus i'd like all user account bound to the linux system's passwd system
<Skenvoy> currently, linux machines can't smbmount with security = share
<kitche> Myria: you talking about GNU options?
<Skenvoy> and windows machines want passwords when browsing shares with security = user
<stoorty> hmmm.... my taskbar thing has crashed, how can i kill it and reload it
<stoorty> ?
<dxdt> psychad, In response to someone asking how to get to one, probably not.  I think there is one, but off the top of my head, I honestly can't even think of a function that I have to do in console that I can't do with gnome-terminal..
<Myria> kitche: i guess.  the manpage says it's a debian program.
<amonkey> i restarted gdm and now x won't start because of an nvidia kernel module api mismatch. when i try to rmmod nvidia it tells me the module is in use, any ideas?
<dxdt> stoorty, if you can open a console or terminal do sudo killall gnome-panel  and it should autorestart itself
<haxality> can anyone tell me why I'd get a 'permission denied' error when trying to mount an NFS share
<kitche> haxality: your NFS permissions is wrong
<haxality> ...
<haxality> on where, the server or the client?
<dxdt> latex hurts my brain
<haxality> and what about them is wrong?
<psychad> stoorty: do you want to start the taskbar thing, or do you want to reset your session. you can alwasy restart x (and log otu from x) byt typing ctrl+alt+backspace
<kitche> !NFS|haxality
<ubotu> haxality: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ernz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<haxality> ok, kitche, I've been through everything on that page
<Crescendo> After the upgrade to Edgy, Xchat opens links using Mozilla.  It should open them using Firefox. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<haxality> no luck
<psychad> stoorty: oh, type alt+f2 and you'll get a box from where you can launch programs, you can forinstance type gnome-terminal
<diminthedam> i dont have enough permission to empty the wastebin. Is there a command to do this?
<kitche> haxality: how are you trying to mount the NFS share?
<meshyf> Ok now this is getting frustrating D:  I am using the ndiswrapper-1.31, got it installed and everything. Found what I think is the right driver for it, but now ndsiwrapper says "Driver present, hardware present Invalid driver!" what the heck do I do now?
<dxdt> alessandropironi, do you plan to use this driver to try to do things like Beryl and the other 3d video card things?  I ask because I found a solution that would probably work, but it uses an open source driver that although better for your card than vesa, won't let you do 3d stuff.
<frandavid100> hi
<Byan> how do I change the resolution of the terminal for my server?
<Skenvoy> my samba server is also not responding to netbios broadcasts for name resolution
<frandavid100> is there a command for shutting down the computer?
<Myria> the options work if i do /usr/bin/time instead of time
<Byan> frandavid100: shutdown
<Byan> ?
<Myria> i'll just do that then
<Myria> bye
<frandavid100> thanks Byan, and any way to delay it, say, 30 min?
<kitche> haxality: since to me it sounds like your not using sudo when trying to mount it
<Byan> frandavid100: man shutdown
<dxdt> Byan, do you mean your console font like when you press ctrl+alt+F1  ?
<alessandropironi> dxdt, no actually i don't need 3d
<Byan> dxdt: huh?
<hjmills> how do I specify a password when connecting to an irc server?
<Byan> dxdt: I mean, I am on a almost headless server
<dxdt> oh I got nothing on that.  You mean like when you ssh in the font is weird?
<reverseblade> hjmills, with XChat ?
<linux__> hallo leute
<reverseblade> hjmills, click edit tab with the servers
<Byan> >_<
<Byan> dxdt: I have no X server
<Byan> I am on a terminal
<Byan> no ssh
<Byan> atm
<hjmills> reverseblade: sorry - im using irssi
<linux__> hey piople help how can i my ip hidden?
<ITSa341> Can anyone point me to information about which EVDO cards work best in Ubuntu?
<cmt^^> kitche - how do I get that then?
<linux__> i cant soft finden
<reverseblade> hjmills, if you are proficient enough to use irssi, then I am sure you will find it out
<hjmills> reverseblade: lol, thanks
<J4kch> Damn microsoft owning bungie, forces me to get w32codecs just to watch the Halo3 trailer...
<frandavid100> thanks Byan, g'night!!
<Stormx2> yay
<kitche> cmt^^: mplayer-skins you want to install that
<Stormx2> note to self
<Stormx2> buy better video card
<ITSa341> Can anyone point me to information about which cellular internet cards work best in Ubuntu?
<Rayworld> hi
<alessandropironi> dxdt, what do you have found
<linux__> leute zu hilfe
<linux__> bitte bitte
<Rayworld> anybody with an acer aspire 5050 with ubuntu installed??
<linux__>  ?
<cmt^^> hmmm
<haxality> kitche: I've used sudo for every mount command
<mnoir> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<linux__> Gibt es jemanden aus De?
<haxality> kitche: since you can't even 'mount' as non-root
<mnoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cmt^^> kitche - it says I already have the latest version
<cmt^^> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<kitche> haxality: well techinally you can mount as non-root
<haxality> kitche: ok, but my point was that I have used sudo every time
<dxdt> alessandropironi, the thread here has some interesting solutions, but I am not sure if these are the best options.  Someone mentions a fix by removing one driver then using another but you still leave via in your xorg.conf because they use the same name for some weird reason.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291157&highlight=asus+K8M890+video
<linux__> danke
<Skenvoy> how do i get a decent, working samba config - i want windows users to browse shares anonymously - currenly linux clients can but windows XP cannot
<Skenvoy> also I don't want a separate samba password system
<rubix_> with the adobe flash plug graphics and interactive menus display ok but the text does not
<Skenvoy> i want it synced/equivalent to/whatever the linux system passwords
<Rayworld> i havent sound...
<Rayworld> lspci say 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<Rayworld> 00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)
<Rayworld> 00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)
<Rayworld> if i put my headphones it sound
<AnRkey> Hi everyone
<Rayworld> but without them i havent
<kitche> haxality: what does your /etc/hosts.deny say on the server?
<AnRkey> I have been snooping around on ubuntu.com and I can't find out where to join the beta testing team for ubuntu's next release
<AnRkey> could any1 here tell me?
<Valmarko> Is it  safe to set agp mode to x8 on ubuntu 6.10?
<kitche> AnRkey: you just download the feisty fawn iso
<gnomefreak> !testing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> gr
<AnRkey> !testing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sancho> Good evening.
<nuked_omen> !beta
<sancho> Anyone around?
<gnomefreak> AnRkey: its not there start downloading the ISO ill get you the link
<Stormx2> Evening, sancho.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flosoft> how come that the IAX library is broken, and when is there going to be a fix?
<sancho> I am searching for some help. Is this the right place?
<Stormx2> Anyone here using GmailFS / Gmail Drive?
<Stormx2> sancho: Yeah. Ask away
<nuked_omen> sancho, it might be
<alessandropironi> dxdt, it seems to be the right thing... thank you, i go on reading
<AnRkey> thanks gnomefreak
<ITSa341> Stormx    I use the ff extension for that
<Skenvoy> how do i get a decent, working samba config - i want windows users to browse shares anonymously - currenly linux clients can but windows XP cannot
<Stormx2> ITSa341: Any good?
<Skenvoy> i want it synced/equivalent to/whatever the linux system passwords
<nuked_omen> there is a lot to learn in this short life
<Skenvoy> also I don't want a separate samba password system
<kitche> AnRkey: join #ubuntu+1
<sancho> I'd like offer something to community. I have a server on the net with pretty fast and stable connection and I would like to offer a mirror for installations. How can I do this?
<dxdt> alessandropironi, yeah long story short it looks like you hit a bug in Ubuntu that should be fixed in the next release :( in the meantime I think you can use that post to solve the problem.  I would use that post probably if I were you
<Flosoft> https://launchpad.net/bugs/74102
<ITSa341> Stormx2  It works but I have found the free xdrive to be more suitable since it has more space, larger file sizes and a platform independant gui
<Stormx2> ITSa341: xdrive?
<Stormx2> ITSa341: Ah okay
<Stormx2> ITSa341: Whats the hitch?
<ITSa341> Stormx2  sign up for a free AOL account, then sign up for the free xDrive account and you will end up with 50GB free storage
<Stormx2> Oh sweet
<ITSa341> FREE AOL   no credit card etc
<Pacifist> I've successfully installed ubuntu on a couple of my computers, but on another PC the CD doesn't automaticlly boot on start-up.  How can I fix this?
<kingrayray> Pacifist: make sure the system's bios is configured to boot from cdrom
<Amaranth> Stormx2: I'm probably a bit late but here:
<Amaranth> !nvidia9 | Stormx2
<ubotu> Stormx2: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<AnRkey> thanks kitche
<ITSa341> Stormx2   their interface works great in ff linux
<Stormx2> Amaranth: Don't worry. Been there broke x fixed it logged back in.
<Stormx2> Amaranth: My card is unsupported, I guess.
<sancho> Guys, no advice on this one? : I'd like offer something to community. I have a server on the net with pretty fast and stable connection and I would like to offer a mirror for installations. How can I do this?
<Amaranth> Stormx2: What card?
<Stormx2> Amaranth: Old nvidia, 1 second.
<nuked_omen> sancho, i tried searching on ubuntu.com, couldn't find a link whatsoever
<Stormx2> Amaranth: Bleh. How do I get its name? I forget. Its like an NVIDIA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro
<sancho> nuked_omen: Neither did I, I would not ask otherwise :-)
<kitche> Stormx2: yeah you want the nvidia-legacy drivers
<Amaranth> Stormx2: oh hell, that'll never be supported :)
<ITSa341> Anyone got any advice on an EVDO ( cellular ) card for use in Ubuntu? I don't want to sign up for two years and buy a $100 card and find it won't work right
<johny5> Silly question, can I mount a networked dvd burner in order to burn things on it?
<Stormx2> kitche: Eek?
<Amaranth> Stormx2: I don't even think the open source driver goes back that far (the new 3D one)
<Stormx2> kitche: There wouldn't be much point running beryl on that then...
<Stormx2> ITSa341: 5gb space only? Is there an "AOL Users Signup" somethere? ;-)
<nuked_omen> sancho, ok, just thought you're one of those that ask when they got the answer :)
<holycow> !nforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AnRkey> gnomefreak: i'm fine now thanks for your help
<kitche> Stormx2: think anything TNT is legacy I know my geforce2 mx 440 is still supported
<OneSeventeen> what do I do when my wifi network connection forgets the IP addresses associated with Domain names?
<Stormx2> I need a new graphics card then. Any suggestions?
<sancho> nuked_omen: No :) I even searched the forum, but there is a lot of mess and no real answer :-(
<Amaranth> kitche: Actualy I'm pretty sure the geforce 2 cards are no longer supported as of 97xx
<holycow> hey Amallya
<holycow> err
<holycow> Amaranth,
<kitche> Amaranth: no they are still supported my card works fine in regular nvidia card
<ITSa341> Stormx  it said 5gb all over but when I got done it gives AOL users 50GB   You have to use the link at aol.com and your AOL username when you sign up
<Hova> still cant install the partimage
<Amaranth> kitche: With the 97xx driver? I know it works with 9729
<kitche> Amaranth: but then again geforce 2 mx 440 is not really a geforce2 card
<Hova> checking for working autoheader... found
<Hova> checking for working makeinfo... missing
<Amaranth> kitche: err, 9629
<Stormx2> ITSa341: xD Apparently my screen name has been suspended.
<nuked_omen> sancho, i think they got many mirrors already.. why don't you try something else
<ITSa341> Stormx2   Ooops
<nuked_omen> other kind of support maybe
<Amaranth> hey holycow
<holycow> Amaranth, question for ya ... what is the fastest way to compile and package particular drivers for dapper?
<Amaranth> holycow: *shrug*
<Amaranth> holycow: I just replace one driver with another for nvidia
<sancho> nuked_omen: They have no mirror in my country and the DL from near countries is pretty slow. I have a machine directly at the SIX exchange center...
<holycow> i've packages some using a hack way back ... is there a decent shortish howto, the debian notes on packaging are too long
<holycow> Amaranth, manually?
<Amaranth> holycow: I don't know how to do it, sorry
<Hova> can any one help with thi patition thing
<holycow> Amaranth, no biggie, shootin in the dark
<holycow> thanks
<kitche> Amaranth: well considering that 97xx drivers are not out
<h6w> Hey, is it possible to make the gnome panel float above the applications rather than push them over?
<Amaranth> holycow: The only kernel module packaging I've done as been replacing one nvidia driver with another and changing the version in the build script
<Amaranth> kitche: They probably will be soon
<holycow> ah gotcha *nod*
<Amaranth> kitche: They'll probably be in feisty too
<nuked_omen> sancho, i'll probably contact the developers.. and also tell them to make it easier to participate
<nuked_omen> i would*
<mnoir> holycow: If you are using standard debian building tools, there is a cute toy called checkinstall that will do it for you
<sancho> nuked_omen :-) Thanks in advance. Can I drop you my mail or something to allow some contact?
<nuked_omen> sancho, sure.
<conreyt> anyone here have experience grabbing video off of a Canon ZR80 I can't seem to find any docs in the wild....  I could really use some help. (Ubuntu Edgy)
<kitche> Amaranth: well geforce2 mx 440 are still being made my geforce 2 mx 440 is DirectX 9 compatible
<nuked_omen> i do msn and yahoo
<Stormx2> Blah. What format are USA phone numbers in? I need to make one up xD
<holycow> mnoir, neato
#ubuntu 2006-12-07
<holycow> danke
<ITSa341> Anyone got any advice on an EVDO ( cellular ) card for use in Ubuntu? I don't want to sign up for two years and buy a $100 card and find it won't work right.
<Amaranth> kitche: *shrug* Just repeating what I've heard, I've never owned a geforce 2 of any kind
<Hova> plaese help im trying to instal partimage-0.6.4-1    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35664/
<jmg> hi all
<kitche> Stormx2: <area code>-<prefix>-<suffix>
<jmg> i am having issues creating an lvm
<holycow> mnoir, oh dude, this builds a deb?
<Stormx2> kitche: How many digits in each?
<mnoir> holycow: it is really a side effect but totally legit
<mnoir> yes it does...
<jmg> pvcreate works, but vgcreate wont add
<ITSa341> Stormx2  3 3 4
<holycow> mnoir, *blink* and *whoa*
<ITSa341> Stormx2  (xxx) xxx-xxxx
<holycow> mnoir, i have needed something like this for a while, i really hate doing all the package stuff manually
<Amaranth> Stormx2: Use 712-258-5000
<holycow> wow i really appreciate that
<mnoir> it's purpose is to inject a non-distribution pkg into the std dist mgt set
<jmg> root@zhadum:~# pvcreate /dev/sda3 Physical volume "/dev/sda3" successfully created
<jmg> root@zhadum:~# vgcreate vm /dev/sda3 No physical volume label read from /dev/sda3
<Amaranth> Stormx2: That's the weatherline in my city. Gives forecasts. :)
<mnoir> i discovered it in ubuntu
<Vich> you know how mac osx has that launcher thing at the bottom?
<Vich> is there a similar thing for linux?
<jmg> whats the deal?
<mnoir> actually saw it in a forum... :)
<Amaranth> Vich: That horrible thing called the Dock?
<lubix> vich bsd
<jmg> Vich: yes but i forget its name
<holycow> mnoir, thanks dude, that helps a lot
<holycow> Amaranth, -_-, indeed
<holycow> i'm with you on that one
<holycow> hehe :)
<mnoir> main value to me is a clean uninstall, whatever the pkg has or doesn't for uninstall
<mnoir> np :)
<holycow> mnoir, i swear by dpkg, i refuse to do make-installs anymore
<Stormx2> ITSa341: Still only 5gb, but thats okay. Thats more free space than I have over 120gb hard disks.
<jmg> *stab*
<philip_> just signed up, only got 5GB
<Hova> C compiler cannot create executables,what dose this mean and what can i do
<Amaranth> holycow: You will get stabbed in the face with a spoon if you use checkinstall
<ITSa341> Stormx2   That's wierd, I signed up last week and got 50GB free
<Amaranth> holycow: It's a total hack
<nuked_omen> sancho, i'm waiting
<Stormx2> Hova: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kitche> Hova: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Stormx2> snap!
<sancho> nuked_omen: I sent it over private chat, but here it is again: sancho@sancho.sk
<Hova> Thank you both
<mnoir> holycow: I dunno if it will work for you - you need the make install for it to work i think.
<mnoir> It was designed as a sneaky tool http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/
<Stormx2> ITSa341: Wheres the FF extension? ^__^
<holycow> Amaranth, lol. hack in a very bad way or just bad enough that it doesn't create packages that should be publised yet they work?
<tjb891> can anyone how to tell me how to upgrade from 6.06 without losing all my installed programs,settings, and home folder?
<Amaranth> holycow: that second one
<ITSa341> Stormx2   bbiam I'll find it for ya
<Amaranth> holycow: no doubt it works on _your_machine
<Amaranth> holycow: but on others....
<Amaranth> back later, dinner
<Stormx2> ITSa341: I had a look on addons.mozilla.org and came up blank
<psychad> does anyone know which ubuntu 6.10 package i need to have installed so that mplayer (compiled from source) can decode mp3 properly ?
<Hova> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Hova> im still getting the sam thing
<sancho> nuked_omen, so, what shall I do now, wait for some mail, or stay at the channel?
<mnoir> upgrade
<Thumper322> Hova: What's up with the C compiler?
<ITSa341> Stormx2  https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1593/
<Thumper322> Hova: You have build-essential installed?
<Hova> Unpacking build-essential (from .../build-essential_11.3_i386.deb) ...
<Hova> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Hova>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.4-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<Hova> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nuked_omen> sancho, i'll drop you an email
<Stormx2> ITSa341: Thats the gmail one? xD
<Hova> Thumper322:i tryed to but im getting that ^^
<disco_stu> Does anybody have problems with Google Earth being incredibly laggy?
<Stormx2> ITSa341: I was looking for the xdrive one...
<sancho> nuked_omen, thanks, so I am going to bet (it's midnight around here :-)
<ITSa341> yup
<sancho> Bye, everyone.
<ITSa341> ahh it's web loaded interface
<J4kch> ITSa341: xDrive isn't working for me, I get an Error Code: 9003.
<START21> can somebody help me with setting up my wireless on ubuntu 6.10 =(
<kerwonz> what package include the kit for developers? g++, c++, etc...
<Stormx2> ITSa341: How do I use xdrive then? xD is support included in the GDrive extension? I can't see any mention of it..
<Hova>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.4-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<Hova> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ITSa341> Stormx2  just log in at xdrive.com and then click "launch xDrive"
<Stormx2> ITSa341: oh okay
<ITSa341> J4kch  Sorry, I know nothing about their error messages, it has always just worked perfectly for me
<J4kch> ITSa341: Alright, what country do you live in tho?
<Hova> Software index is broken, ??
<Hova> what do i do
<ITSa341> Stormx2   It shows 50GB available still and I am using the free version from AOL
<ITSa341> J4kch   USA
<J4kch> ITSa341: That might have something to do with it
<Stormx2> ITSa341: Its no big deal don't worry
<J4kch> Stormx2: What country you in?
<dogmeat> folks is it possible to repart a ext3/2 partition to reclaim drive space using free space for a new os install?
<ITSa341> Stormx2  All my signup information showed 5gb but when I log in at the top it shows 50GB   hehehe  maybe it will for you when you get logged in also. :-)
<hjmills> where should i go to find out about securing my irc servere?
<hjmills>     sorry - server
<mnoir> gparted
<ITSa341> Anyone got any advice on an EVDO ( cellular ) card for use in Ubuntu? I don't want to sign up for two years and buy a $100 card and find it won't work right.
<dogmeat> mnoir: gparted would do it?
<BlueLaguna> is there any package for vim-enhanced?
<BlueLaguna> Basically, syntax highlighting for vim
<mnoir> yes - i expected a factoid
<mnoir> blue - the folks in #vim might (just a theory) know that
<START21> has anyone been able to get wireless workong on the new ubuntu?
<Stormx2> START21: what, 7.04?
<lostinc> Can anyone tell me why my laptop (running edgy eft) fails to see the CDROM after being on all night?
<regx> hi
<START21> 6.10
<BlueLaguna> mnoir: Yes...I know it exists, but I was wondering if it did for Ubuntu...
<BlueLaguna> hence me asking in #ubuntu...
<Stormx2> lostinc: try another CD...
<lostinc> I have tried several CDrs
<Stormx2> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<START21> this is my first time using an operating system other than windows i finally got rid of my windows xp
<Stormx2> Aah
<lostinc> If i reboot there will be no probs
<Stormx2> START21: See what ubotu just put? Have a look there...
<Stormx2> lostinc: I have absolutely no idea. Maybe post on ubuntuforums.org or submit a bug?
<START21> thanks ill monkey around with that
<START21> if i get stuck ill ask for help i guess
<lostinc> Okay Ill try that.
<dogmeat> mnoir: thanks
<Stormx2> START21: Yeah go ahead :)
* asparagui waits for dapper to crash...
<Stormx2> asparagui: Why would it crash?
<asparagui> did it again.
<asparagui> and i got all the updates that time.
<asparagui> anybody know how to read crash logs?
<Jeeva> How can i see how long my pppoe connection has been active ?
<Hoag> Hey all. Is there a way to check window names as they open and apply wmctrl changes to it automatically?
<Hova> Hey i keep getting this E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.4-1ubuntu12_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libpthread.a', which is also in package libpthread-dev
<AdamKili> (hey I'm doing a 5 min presentation on linux) - Am I correct in assuming that quite a few features used in proprietary software were in free software first? (like maybe Firefox's tabbed browsing)
<Stormx2> AdamKili: Yeah
<Stormx2> AdamKili: Windows TCP/IP stack too.
<apokryphos> AdamKili: I'm not sure which browser had it first, but Opera had tabs before Firefox, for sure
<VGambit> uh
<dxdt> AdamKili, the tabbed browsing thing gets hard.  I mean firefox had it before IE, but the original tab browsing concept goes back a really long time
<apokryphos> and that's actually proprietary
<VGambit> how do I upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<apokryphos> VGambit: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<Stormx2> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<VGambit> gracias
<Stormx2> apokryphos: heh, got an auto reply?
<apokryphos> Stormx2: nope, just an alias for that one 8)
<okan> hi there, just installed ubuntu, how can i change my screen resolution ???
<VGambit> rofl
<Hova> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.4-1ubuntu12_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libpthread.a', which is also in package libpthread-dev
<apokryphos> okan: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<Hova> ??
<AdamKili> Then maybe tabbed browsing isn't a good example. Are there any really good examples anyone knows of?
<zambonie> AdamKili: that goes both ways.
<Stormx2> okan: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Valmarko>  glxinfo |grep vendor
<Valmarko> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Valmarko> server glx vendor string: SGI
<Valmarko> client glx vendor string: SGI
<Valmarko> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<Valmarko> what does it mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* Valmarko was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Stormx2> Don't paste.
<okan> Stormx2, that doesnt have my resoliton..
<apokryphos> ended, arr well
<Stormx2> okan: Then you may need to reconfigure X to add more resolutions.
<apokryphos> okan: check what I linked to
<BlueLaguna> okan: or change the monitor
<BlueLaguna> settings
<apokryphos> !pastebin | Valmarko
<ubotu> Valmarko: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xquestionx> hello, im having problems with a know bug in the installation process (at the partition creation/selection step). How can i install ubuntu manually... i mean, what are the contents of the cdrom that i must copy to the partition i will use
<okan> ok thanx
<okan> and
<asparagui> `http://71.51.209.75/ubuntu/crash.log
<okan> how am i suppose to exit console mode ? is it a command like init 3 in ubuntu ?
<Valmarko> sorry
<VGambit> how big is the update?
<apokryphos> okan: please see the page that I linked to
<Stormx2> okan: Console mode?
<apokryphos> okan: your question is asked in here about 30 times a day :)
<zambonie> AdamKili: are you trying to prove that one or the other is more inovative?
<okan> apokryphos, i am reading that also..thank you
<ITSa341>  Valmarko:  I made that same mistake 30 seconds into my first visit here last year
<okan> apokryphos, well if i cant ask question in ubuntu channel, where am i gonna ask ??
<apokryphos> okan: it has direct+easy instructions on what to do
<okan> apokryphos, ok i'll read that also thanx a lot
<Valmarko>  when I do glxinfo |grep vendo ,   I get:
<AdamKili> zambonie: ya that would be good
<apokryphos> okan: obviously you can, but does it seem unfair for us to help you if you don't want to help yourself?
<xquestionx> well... ok
<xquestionx> thanks any way
<Valmarko> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<apokryphos> okan: not that I consider "reading a link with direct instructions" to be a great case of helping yourself....
<apokryphos> it's not like we've linked you to a man page
<Valmarko> is it a problem?
<okan> apokryphos, ok man i got your point. thank you
<apokryphos> np
<Valmarko> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Valmarko> is it a problem?
<zambonie> AdamKili: that should prove pretty difficult. best you could probably do is speak to the origins of particular technologies.
<apokryphos> !repeat | Valmarko
<ubotu> Valmarko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Isyth> hey everyone, I've got a problem concerning my mobile phone data cable...
<Isyth> My computer doesn't recognise anything when I stick it in, I think it needs a program or something, but I don't really understand.
<Stormx2> Isyth: Maybe it doesn't go for *that* sort of thing man
<Stormx2> Isyth: No but really, what hardware?
<ITSa341> Valmarko   give it a while, if someone has an answer they will answer, but they may be in the middle of helping someone else at the moment, just wait a while between asking. You will find help here but only so many helpers and tons of us wanting help
<reinhold_> Hi all! is there any way to get a package of the 2.6.18 or 2.6.19 Kernel for Edgy?
<nemish> I'm having an odd problem with RAID and Edgy
<nemish> if I boot using /dev/md0 it just sort of hangs there
<Isyth> Well I've got a samsung E720 and an accompanying data cable (direct phone to USB). When I still ran windows, I could get a steering program for that from the samsung website, but there's no such thing for linux.
<nemish> if I boot a non raid disk it boots fine and /dev/md0 initializes correctly
<Stormx2> Isyth: There may be. What sort of things do you want to do? Copy files over, or syncronise stuff?
<nemish> root=/dev/md0 md=0,/dev/sda1,/dev/sdb1
<nemish> any ideas?
<Isyth> Stormx2: I just want to get some pictures off the phone onto my computer
<Valmarko> I understand.
<Jeeva> How can i see how long my pppoe connection has been active ?
<movi> ubuntu 6.10, trying to use the evdev driver for my mouse
<movi> and i get
<ITSa341>  Valmarko:  I have found answers or been pointed to the answers for almost every question I have asked here. Sometimes quickly, sometimes it takes a while.
<Stormx2> Isyth: I ran a google on it. There may be software / kernel modules... I'm not sure. It took me a very long while to get my phone syncing.
<movi> EE PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0"
<quappa> hello to all. people all over the net say that upstart in Edgy is on by default. how do I know if I run upstart? My startup times didn't change after upgrade.
<Trini_Man> yeah i have a HTC tytn
<movi> i am pointing correctly to the event device for my mouse
<Trini_Man> how do i sync that ?
<J4kch> How do I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 without screwing it up? =P
<Trini_Man> lol
<nemish> J4kch, what are you worried about?
<dewnut> hello
<J4kch> nemish, losing all my files
<nemish> change your sources.list and then run apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<nemish> should be fine
<dewnut> can I ask general support questions in this channel?
<nemish> i did the same thing when going from Breezy to Dapper w/o a hitch
<Isyth> Stormx2, for bluetooth there seem to be some solutions...
<M3G4crux> hi
<J4kch> nemish, what do I change in sources.list?
<Stormx2> Isyth: I saw that.
<nemish> J4kch, change s/dapper/edgy/g
<Trini_Man> how do i get my smartphone to mount in  Ubuntu
<Stormx2> J4kch: He means change every instance of dapper to edgy, in case you don't speak powernerd :)
<dewnut> I am getting the following error when trying to partition: ubuntu the ext3 file system creation in partion #1 of IDE1 Master failed
<dewnut> anyone have any ideas?
<J4kch> ah, alright
<nemish> Stormx2, lol thanks sorry i forget sometimes
<Sanne> J4kch: you may also want to look over this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<AdamKili> zambonie: I want an example that says: "Linux did this first, and linux did it better!" An example that proprietary software users can relate to. Like here's a good one I just found on wikipedia: "Free software played a part in the development of the Internet, the World Wide Web" doesn't exactly say linux did this first and better, but I think I'll mention it anyway.
<Stormx2> nemish: I just wanted to use the word powernerd. I love that word.
<nemish> lol
<nemish> so i've read posts that people with RAID in dapper had issues when upgrade to Edgy... but think was fixed... not 100% sure
<J4kch> sanne: Thanks, that makes it much easier
<Stormx2> AdamKili: Remember that its not just widgets and stuff. The first half decent C compilers were open source, and so forth. linux is just a kernel.
<Sanne> J4kch: :)
<nemish> but trying to make my sda a mirror i can't get it to boot.. starts splash but then can't find /dev/md0 to initialize
<AdamKili> ya but not many people even have the slightest clue what a C compiler is...
<nemish> but if it can't find /dev/md0 it has no chance of reading /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf so i'm kinda lost as to how to get around this?
<Stormx2> AdamKili: What is the info for?
<J4kch> What's a C compiler???
<nemish> if i boot off disk in the mirror ie. root=/dev/sdb1 then i can't correctly initialize the mirror :(
<Sanne> J4kch: a word of caution: back up your data! :)
<J4kch> I don't have the slightest clue
<dyzlex> Can someone help me dual boot Ubuntu 6.06 with Windows XP Pro x64 over PM please? I have Ubuntu installed on a primary 4gb partition, and I have an empty NTFS partition I want to install XP Pro on
<nemish> any help would be really appreciated here
<J4kch> sanne: You tell me NOW?
<ITSa341> Stormx2  wasn't sendmail designed for *nix and most email based on it?
<nuked_omen> a c compiler is a computer program that translates C code readable by humans to machine code (readable by the computer)
<Stormx2> ITSa341: Yeah that sort of thing.
<Sanne> J4kch: do I really *have* to tell you?
<J4kch> I'd rather not have to backup anything
<ITSa341> Stormx  lol  Only example I could think of quick  LOL
<TLE> Hey guys, can you throw me a hint on how to downgrade a package with apt ?
<nemish> J4kch, i wouldn't be doing this inside of X
<nuked_omen> J4kch, i wish you lose your data
<nemish> i would exit to shell and run from there
<Sanne> J4kch: it is always a good idea to back up. You are responsible for your data. But you decide, of course :).
<J4kch> Brb
<Stormx2> what is J4kch doing then?
<dyzlex> Can anyone help me? Please?
<zambonie> AdamKili: there are 'things' that were done better proprietarily than os, and vice versa.  i just dont know how you are going to weigh them and come to a definitive verdict.
<taeko> J4kch: do not listen to nemish, just run sudo "update-manager -c" under X
<Stormx2> dyzlex: Install XP. Then recover grub.
<AdamKili> I'm giving a 5 min presentation about linux, to people my age (~15), who don't know that much about computers
<nuked_omen> zambonie, linux is about freedom of choice
<dyzlex> Stormx2: Thanks
<nemish> Stork, i just hope not inside gnome-terminal.. cause with how much changes that's gonna be messy
<nemish> sorry that was meant for Stormx2
<Stormx2> AdamKili: Oh man, don't be all cocky saying "linux did it first". Just show em what it can do. Show em how fast it is, showcase all the office stuff, then flip open UT (that'll turn some heads)
<ITSa341> AdamKili  for ~15 age group just mention Myspace and YouTube and mp3's with NO spyware or virus and they will get a good idea they should check out linux
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> never having to worry about computer being slow
<Stormx2> or viruses
<nuked_omen> yo, use some glx/compiz effects.. people will love it
<nemish> taeko, you don't think with the gnome upgrades and stuff that it wouldn't get really "busted"
<Stormx2> Yeah XGL
<Stormx2> Spin that baby
<J4kc1> Back
<ITSa341> Cube effect and wobbly will win some votes
<nuked_omen> xgl, right
<ITSa341> Anyone got any advice on an EVDO ( cellular ) card for use in Ubuntu? I don't want to sign up for two years and buy a $100 card and find it won't work right.
<ITSa341> Has anyone here even tried cellular internet access with an Ubuntu laptop?
<holycow> its best to google that ITSa341 and check the wiki
<Stormx2> Be careful to say how easy it is to install, and make sure you say Windows and ubuntu can co-exist.
<holycow> its hard to remember specific device information
<kingrayray> Lol.. Installing Ubuntu is so ridiculously simple that it's almost comical
<nuked_omen> for ~15 year-old tell em they can hack anything with linux, they'll luv it
<kingrayray> I love it :D
<nemish> ITSa341, i've done PCMCIA aircard
<Stormx2> kingrayray: Good to hear it :)
<Hova> can some one show me a good site for installing xgl.sh
<apokryphos> Hova: .sh?
<AdamKili> whoa stem the flow of excellent ideas for a sec! Stormx: whats UT? nuked_omen: what are glx/compiz effects? (I, myself have only been using ubuntu for about a month now)
<Stormx2> Aah this channel is so nice tonight. You get some complete dalnetters in here in the morning.
<nuked_omen> installing ubuntu is a lot easier and faster than xp
<ITSa341> holycow   I found some stuff but nothing like talking to someone who has used it and can tell me their personal opinion. I'm moving to a place 45 minutes to the nearest 7-11 or McDonalds so my options are dial-up, satellite, or cellular.
<kingrayray> I'm installing Edgy on my G3 iMac right now :-)
<J4kc1> It's night here
<cmt^^> nuked_omen - unless you have an ati card
<cmt^^> 8)
<Stormx2> AdamKili: Unreal Tournament. Runs on linux fine... installers and everything
<ITSa341> nemish  I'm using a broadcom at 54mbps now   :-)
<Hova> xgl.sh
<nuked_omen> AdamKili, you got a lot to learn
<apokryphos> cmt^^: ATI cards should still of course work out of the box, they just won't have the accelerated drivers installed
<Stormx2> AdamKili: You got a newish PC?
<apokryphos> Hova: once again, xgl.sh? What are you talking about?
<Stormx2> AdamKili: Or whatever your doing the presentation on?
<holycow> ITSa341, i wish i could help on that specific one, i just don't have any info on it
<nuked_omen> cmt^^, i agree, never used ati cards, but i hear they can be a pain in the butt
<nemish> ITSa341, cool
<cmt^^> apokryphos - they didn't for me
<Hova> apokryphos:i want to install xgl
<apokryphos> cmt^^: what happened?
<Hova> or beryl
<apokryphos> Hova: why did you say xgl.sh then?
<cmt^^> had to manually alter xorg.conf to get it working, and being a total linux-newbie it wasn't that self-explanatory
<apokryphos> !xgl | hova
<ubotu> hova: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ITSa341> holycow   thqat's ok I am sure I am not the only one in here to be in this situation so I am sure sooner or later I will find someone who has tried it
<Hova> apokryphos:i thout it was called that sorry
<apokryphos> cmt^^: again, what happened? Blank screen?
<nuked_omen> i suggest you don't show ubuntu to them if you don't feel confident using it then
<AdamKili> Stomx2: linky? umm...~2 Ghrz laptop with a NVIDIA card, it ran Halo fine when I used to have windows
<cmt^^> apokryphos - the installation froze just before starting X
<cmt^^> or actually _when_ starting X
<Stormx2> AdamKili: Oh it'll work then... UT and XGL
<cmt^^> with no error message
<mamonassassina> winehq.org is back,and i still have the same problem when trying to run Photoshop 7.0
<mamonassassina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35660/
<J4kc1> I hate backing up data, this sucks
<apokryphos> cmt^^: actually froze, or went blank? Could you ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<mamonassassina> i try to do this:
<holycow> damnit
<mamonassassina> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1336
<Stormx2> AdamKili: Go have a youtube / google search for xgl. You'll be impressed You got any Unreal Tournament games?
<mamonassassina> (in the howto there)
<nemish> ITSa341, Sprint PCMCIA card wasn't that bad.. i still haven't gotten my Sprint Phone as Modem to work right... starts initialization over BT but then dies...
<holycow> nforce is a terrible chipset to get if you want out of the box support
<holycow> :/
<holycow> *grrrr*
<mamonassassina> but the problem doesn't magically vanish :P
<ITSa341> nemish, do you remember what pcmcia card?
<AdamKili> no i don't think i've ever played it
<balder> hi   I got a question ,   how I can change the folder properties?   I try  to paste in a system folder but only :  denied  you don`t have permitions     help  please
<Stormx2> AdamKili: Ah don't worry then ;-)
<apokryphos> !permissions | balder
<ubotu> balder: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<nemish> ITSa341, its actually a Sierra Wireless 540 I believe...
<nuked_omen> i hate all kinds of emulation
<AdamKili> Ok but what about xgl/compiz effects or whatever?
<conreyt> I'm trying to install kino however it says: "Depends: libraw1394-5  but it is not installable" I'm running edgy and I just upgraded.  Help?
<ITSa341> nemish   stable?  reasonable speeds?
<nemish> ITSa341, you realize you'll be spending like $40 a month on wireless card though right?... not suitable for your home network
<nemish> 3G
<nemish> EVDO
<nemish> i like it
<nemish> :-)
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<nemish> but i use it for train rides and stuff to the city
<nuked_omen> AdamKili, xgl/compiz is eyecandy for the window manager
<apokryphos> :)
<balder> 4<apokryphos     thanks
<ITSa341> nemish, where I am moving I have 3 options, pcmcia cell card, satellite or dial-up
<J4kc1> Time to thrash my PC
<ciaron> how do i flush the dns?
<Stormx2> Man I have so much cwk to do and its already midnight.
<nemish> ITSa341, i guess laptop is gonna be the only thing with internet access huh?
<Stormx2> better get going.
<kerwonz> what package include the kit for developers? g++, c++, etc...
<Stormx2> kerwonz: "kit"?
<ITSa341> nemish I have 12 laptops and very rarely use a desktop so yeah it'll have to work
<kingrayray> kerwonz: try build-essential
<J4kc1> OH SHI- It's gona die
<J4kc1> I can feel its pain...
<DanglyBits> can anyone help with an usb headset audio problem?
<Stormx2> J4kc1: Language.
<kerwonz> Stormx2: weathever... gcc, c++, etc....
<kerwonz> okas
<nuked_omen> i want to buy a laptop.. but them things always come with winderz.. so i have to pay for stuff i won't use
<jose> existe algum brasileiro por aqui ?
<J4kc1> Stormx2: I merely suggested it... *cough*
<nemish> ITSa341, i just can't imagine only have 1 machine online at a time
<nemish> :(
<anurag_> anurag_,
<watchme> Hello..
<DARKGuy> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ITSa341> nemish, in theory I can use ICS and I will still have my wifi for filesharing
<watchme> any one in here has a RT2500 WLAN-Chipset and can help my with encryption?
<nemish> ITSa341, idk thats seems like a bummer to me
<zambonie> or an evdo router.
<J4kc1> How many of you guys know what an Eft is?
<AdamKili> nuked_omen: ahh...here we are...the xserver-xgl package...
<DARKGuy> Eee Eff Tee!
<ITSa341> nemish, it is a fast growing area so within a year or so I will have Prime property right by Crystal Mountain ski and golf resort.  It'll be worth the inconvenience for a couple years
* DARKGuy has no idea, actually.
<meshyf> !SMB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SMB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J4kc1> How many of you guys want to bet the next version will be Fiery Fox?
<AdamKili> lol
<J4kc1> DARKguy: Eft is a Newt
<zambonie> ITSa341: might want to look into evdo routers. ive put in a few.  they work well.
<Stormx2> Perky Penguin ftw :)
<jose> sorry
<J4kc1> Lol
<DARKGuy> J4kc1: ah, k o.o;
<DARKGuy> xD
<kerwonz> Stormx2: thanks ;) did you know some software for kde to build source.. etc?
<nemish> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<J4kc1> What year will Perky Penguin come out?
<DARKGuy> 2008 :O
<ITSa341> zambonie  are they reasonably priced?
<Stormx2> kerwonz: gcc?
<J4kc1> Too long
<zambonie> similar to others, sub $200-$300.
<Stormx2> kerwonz: I'm not sure, i don't program in languages which need compilers ;-)
<kingrayray> is there a channel specifially for ubuntu on ppc?
<kerwonz> :o
<kerwonz> haha
<kerwonz> okas
<Jeeva> how do i search for a package in apt-get ?
<kerwonz> thanks
<kerwonz> Jeeva:  apt-cache search package
<Stormx2> Jeeva: apt-cache search package
<ITSa341> ok  will look into it
<Jeeva> tar
<DanglyBits> can anyone help with an usb headset audio problem?
<Jeeva> trying to install ircd-hybrid
<zambonie> ive used this one.  http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/default.aspx?edc=1038286&cm_ven=RKG&cm_cat=adwords&cm_pla=sku&cm_ite=kyocera_kr1
<Jeeva> but apt-get install ircd-hybrid , no go
<J4kc1> Honestly, I can't wait for Horny Hamster
<DARKGuy> Is there a good bittorrent client that can accept resuming? Azureus just crashes if I start it up after an X crash, so i plainly lose my downloaded bits. bittornado in curses interface doesn't resume my downloads, anybody know of one that can resume downloads and have a download cap that I can set up?
<AdamKili> nuked_omen: how do i set xgl up?
<kingrayray> DARKGuy: look into rtorrent
<kingrayray> i like it
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DARKGuy> kingrayray: ah, I'll search info for it, thanks for givin' a name :)
<nemish> ITSa341, there are evdo routers like zambonie said before
<kingrayray> DARKGuy: make sure to read the manpage for it, it's CLI based
<nemish> give it a whirl
<DARKGuy> kingrayray: okay, thanks for the advice :)
<ITSa341> nemish   looking at one now  :-)
<conreyt> nuked_omen: system76.com
<J4kc1> Ugh, it's gonna take two hours for Edgy Eft to kill the Dapper Drake and eat its head...
<AdamKili> how do i set up xgl?
<DARKGuy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<thomas> how do i change the default browser?
<ITSa341> I figure it costs the same as satellite per month and I can carry my laptop with me on the road and connect with EVDO
<AdamKili> DARKGuy: thank you
<ITSa341> Oh, and EVDO is cheaper to buy the equipment than satellite EVDO $125 to start, Satellite $400 to start
<NineTeen67Comet> Whellow all .. Little NFS "Q" .. On the server I have /etc/exports as /media/shared 192.163.0.3(rw,sync,no_root_squash) and on the client /etc/fstab I have 192.168.0.2:/media/shared /media/shared-server nfs defaults 0 0 .. but it still isn't letting my write to it .. help?
<Jeeva> ubuntu is opensource, but it uses vBulletin for forums
<Jeeva> lol
<DARKGuy> AdamKili: welcome
<ITSa341> nemish, zambonie     thanks for the info
<DevC> ok I'm having an issue....I click the link in my college stuff to do my online homework...when I do (they are using the Citrix ICA Client) I get 'You have not chosen to trust "/C=US/ST=/L=/O=/Equifax/OU=Equifax Secure Certificate Authority/Cn=", the issuer of the server's certificate.' any idea how to fix this?
<lonran> i am using ubuntu dapper and i want to update evolution to it last version, can i do it with synaptic?
<DevC> figured there might be a Ubuntu think I could to in order to fix it
<J4kc1> lonran: Wait for me to finish, then I'll tell you if you should
<J4kc1> lonran: I wouldn't want you to lose all your files...
<DevC> Ubuntu thing*
<lonran> J4kc1, are u doing it right now?
<J4kc1> loran, Yes
<NineTeen67Comet> Is Ubuntu-server for "ubuntu-server" support? or is it for the dev guys?
<J4kc1> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jeeva> apt-get install ircd-hybrid doesn't work, what must i do !
<Byan> what bootloader does ubuntu use?
<ITSa341> night everyone
<lonran> J4kc1, ok, now u tell me how uve done it=
<NineTeen67Comet> Byan: grub ..
<J4kc1> Night
<DevC> Byan: grub
<J4kc1> loran, go to the site ubotu tells you
<J4kc1> !upgrade | lonran
<ubotu> lonran: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<J4kc1> lonran, Then chose the version you have and want to upgrade to. The rest is pretty straight forward
<x-r00t-x> hi guys . i cant login to irc server when firestarter is runing . help me
<J4kc1> Can anyone tell me why anyone would chose 6.06 over 6.10?
<kingrayray> LTS
<J4kc1> Oh
<Byan> J4kc1: stability
<J4kc1> Double Oh
<x-r00t-x> J4kc1, edgy :P
<x-r00t-x> J4kc1, 6.10
<TheDebugger> edgy is stable...
<TheDebugger> But doesn't have Long Term Support
<NineTeen67Comet> J4kc1: yep, pretty much 6.06 is using the stable stuff (not that 6.10 has been buggy for me) .. I use 6.06 server on my server, and 6.10 on my workstation .. (I use AIXGL/Nvidia/Beryl) ..
<J4kc1> Hmmm
<Jeeva> its 2 AM and so damn warm !
<J4kc1> LTS over lots of small term supports...
<J4kc1> If you keep on upgrading there shouldn't be a problem
<Crescendo> My number lock key doesn't work.  Pressing the number keys works, but the period doesn't.  What can I do to fix this?
<NineTeen67Comet> Jeeva: grin .. it's yet to dip below 75* during the day here this year .. lol ..
<user123> my problem with 6.10: wireless! i've a chipset broadcom the pcmcia is on but not connection what's the problem?
* NineTeen67Comet listens for an answer to Crescendo's question .. 
<cyris> instead of downloading all the packages for xubuntu-desktop, can i just use the cd to install ?
<J4kc1> cyris: if you have a xubuntu CD
<NineTeen67Comet> cyris: yes .. Um .. can't remember how to do it .. think it's .. sudo apt-cdrom add .. and it'll add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list ..
<cyris> j4kc1:i happen to do
<bimberi> cyris: xubuntu alternate cd
<NineTeen67Comet> cyris: then you can go in and # out all entries in your /etc/apt/sources.list so the only one left is the cd entry ..
<Jeeva> NineTeen67Comet: me = south africa :P
<NineTeen67Comet> Jeeva: Me = Okinawa Japan .. we're a few miles apart .. lol
<x-r00t-x> hi guys . i cant login to irc server when firestarter is runing . help me?
<NineTeen67Comet> Jeeva: my neighbor here is from South Africa (accent and all) .. Good guy ..
<J4kc1> x-r00t-x, Turn off firestarter
<J4kc1> x-r00t-x, Or enable ports used by IRC I suppose
<x-r00t-x> J4kc1,  oh yeah?
<x-r00t-x> lol doesnt work
<Jeeva> NineTeen67Comet: what race is he ?
<x-r00t-x> :P turn off firestarter is only hope for me
<J4kc1> Jeeva: The politically correct term is "ethnicity"
<NineTeen67Comet> Jeeva: he's a white guy .. build like a tree trunk ..
<NineTeen67Comet> lol
<Jeeva> haha, afrikaans or english ?
* NineTeen67Comet politically correct is .. Caucasian of European decent .. 
<J4kc1> hahah =P
<Jeeva> yes, but English or Afrikaans as native tongue :P
<NineTeen67Comet> Jeeva: aha .. Afrikaans (he yells at his kids in Afrikaans .. lol) ..
<J4kc1> Jeeva: Do you speak afrikaans?
<Jeeva> yes, i'm afrikaans boer
<Jeeva> NineTeen67Comet: tell him "respect"
<Jeeva> :P
<J4kc1> Jeeva: What does "ick is di besta" mean?
<J4kc1> Or something like that
<Jeeva> thats not afrikaans
<meshyf> Anyone know how i can acess my windows SMB using ubuntu?
<Jeeva> thats german
<Jeeva> or something
<DARKGuy> xD
<Jeeva> bbut i understand it
<Jeeva> its "i am the best"
<NineTeen67Comet> Jeeva: Will do .. he's serving in Iraq right now . he's a Jar Head ( I mean US Marine ) . ;)
<J4kc1> Ah, alright
<meshyf> !Windows SMB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Windows SMB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meshyf> !Network share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Network share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jeeva> tell him to come back to South Africa, so that the whites can rise again :)
<Jeeva> revolt is the future
<Jeeva> ;P
<NineTeen67Comet> !NFS
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<LjL> !msg the bot | meshyf
<ubotu> meshyf: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<NineTeen67Comet> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
* DARKGuy thought NFS was Need for Speed :P
<Jeeva> DARKGuy: used to be TNFS until EA GAMES changed it to NFS :/
<meshyf> Thanks guys.
<J4kc1> I thought Samba was a dance
<Some_Person> Ubuntu is great
<Jeeva> aaha
<DARKGuy> Jeeva: Yeah =/ maybe they didn't like the "The" in it :p
<Jeeva> Mark Shuttleworth is a wussy
<NineTeen67Comet> DARKGuy: grin .. it is fast compared to smbfs .. lol .. friggin samba junk .. if my wife would just get rid of her XP lappy I'd be set ..
<J4kc1> See how wrong we are DARKGuy?
<Some_Person> I like how its easy to use
<Jeeva> Mark Shuttleworth is a wussy, he made his billions then skiped the country
<x-r00t-x> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Some_Person> It comes with everything you need to start off
<LjL> !offtopic | Jeeva
<ubotu> Jeeva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DARKGuy> NineTeen67Comet: that's hard, overall if shes a gamer (my mom is -_-)
<manu__> ehi
<Some_Person> No tough crap to get it working
<manu__> I have a big problem with gnome-panel
<J4kc1> Not EVERYTHING
<manu__> it continuosly crashes
<Jeeva> so i'm allowed to speak afrikaans here, since its ubuntu ?
<AdamKili> ok i installed compiz-core, compiz-gnome, and compiz-plugin packages. now how does installing a compiz theme work?
<Jeeva> mark shuttleworth = afrikaans
<J4kc1> Jeeva: No
<LjL> Jeeva: no, this channel is english only.
<manu__> someone can help me ?
<NineTeen67Comet> DARKGuy: naw, she's just an internetter .. e-mail, web, and the BIGGIE .. Skype with the linksys usb phone .. (that is NOT supported in Linux) ..
<Some_Person> And I like Rhythmbox, a nice clone of iTunes
<DARKGuy> awkward! o.o
<DARKGuy> NineTeen67Comet: dangit :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<NineTeen67Comet> DARKGuy: I've got her using everything that's availible in Linux though .. OOo, Gaim, Skype and of course Firefox and Thunderbird .. so WHEN she wises up she'll do fine ..
<Madpilot> Jeeva, try #ubuntu-za for Afrikaans
<J4kc1> Some_person: iTunes looks much sleeker imho
<DARKGuy> NineTeen67Comet: Ah yay! that's good, goooooood I say :)
<manu__> SOMEONE CAN HELP ME WITH GNOME-PANEL CRASHES?
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DARKGuy> !caps
<Some_Person> !caps
<J4kc1> I can't read lowercase =(
<manu__> or is there a place where I can submit bugs ?
<LjL> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<x-r00t-x> LjL, do u use firestarter ?
<J4kc1> nineteen67comet: What's OOo?
<LjL> x-r00t-x: no
<NineTeen67Comet> DARKGuy: I really made her family pay this year (I live 8000 miles from home) so when I was home I did NOT bring an XP disk so when they said .. Can you fix my computer .. I said .. uh huh .. and WHOMP they are all Edgy Eft boxes running AIXGL/Beryl and loving life .. sept they were a little shocked that I kept all their files .. lol
<Some_Person> now that i have dsl, ubuntu is perfect
<NineTeen67Comet> OpenOffice.org ..
<x-r00t-x> ok
<J4kc1> nineteen67comet: Ah, right
<manu__> nineteen67
<manu__> what nvidia driver version
<manu__> u use ?
<Some_Person> my conexant dialup modem driver costed $20, which i wouldnt pay, so i couldnt really use it because it was capped at 14kbps
<DARKGuy> NineTeen67Comet: Oh wow o_o niiice XD I can imagine the shock ("Omg! the desktop rotaaates :O")
<J4kc1> nineteen67comet: What's AIXGL/Beryl ?
<DARKGuy> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<x-r00t-x> lol Some_Person
<NineTeen67Comet> manu__: they all either have the beta, or ATI's open source (my dad and step dad's cards were ATI 9200) ..
<Some_Person> but now i have edgy, and dsl, and its perfect
<x-r00t-x> J4kc1,  beryl
<J4kc1> I got beryl
<wylde> what is a good, simple video editing software for Linux?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok
<wylde> and free
<J4kc1> What's loving life and AIXGL?
<DARKGuy> -.-
<x-r00t-x> Wyld,  all linux software is free :P
<cyber_brain_mfkg> one stupid question!!! how to remove non-empty dir using terminal???
<DARKGuy> cyber_brain_mfkg: rm directory -r
<LjL> x-r00t-x: no
<niekie> x-r00t-x, nope =\
<Some_Person> Ubuntu > Windows
<NineTeen67Comet> DARKGuy: grin .. they ca-rapped .. I made a powerpoint slide show for them and made the icon HUGE on their desktop .. I made it PDF full screen so they had no choice but to read the basics of Linux before they got too far .. They weren't happy for the first day, then they were like .. Oh man, this is so much faster, and I didn't know Linux had Lime Wire .. and it plays all my movies, DVD's and look at that! My windows wobble ..
<w3ccv> cyber_brain_mfkg, rm -rf <dirname>
<J4kc1> x-r00t-x, I feel like picking on you: Nope
<x-r00t-x> Some_Person,  you mean to say ubuntu costly more than windows
<niekie> x-r00t-x, in both meanings of the word free, not all Linux software is free. ;)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Wyld: lives
<x-r00t-x> maybe i am not sure :D
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Wyld: LiVES ( http://lives.sourceforge.net/ )
<Wyld> ohhh
<cyber_brain_mfkg> w3ccv: thanx
<Some_Person> i like ubuntu because it uses little memory when running
<NineTeen67Comet> Hopefully they'll all be happy campers now .. I also pointed them to crossover office so they can if they have to install some MS stuff (I recently found out that not all Math stuff translates back to MS Word) ..
<Wyld> thanks
<Crazysam> hello everyone, i have a question
<J4kc1> nineteen67comet: Someone told me what beryl is, what about the other stuff?
<Some_Person> windows (especially vista, which i have) uses a lot of memory
<ubun> how can i check how much ram is being used currently?
<w3ccv> Crazysam, we cna't answer if you dont ask it
<DARKGuy> NineTeen67Comet: Ahahaha *grin* awesome xD yeah... some people don t like to read, overall when they're already used to do stuff in Windoze (I haven't even read a Linux book except Linux Programming Fundaments (I dunno, it's in Spanish)) but I'm progressing nicely, then again good to know thye moved :) (weird about that crossover math word oO)
<bimberi> ubun: 'free' in a terminal
<Crazysam> can i change the resolution to higher than 1280:1040?
<LjL> ubun: not as easy to answer as one would expect. try "free", but interpreting the numbers can be sort of tricky
<ubun> there's no gnome app to do it?
<LjL> ubun: gnome-system-monitor, most likely, or whatever it's called
<x-r00t-x> hi guys . i cant login to anything when firestarter is runing . help me?
<NineTeen67Comet> J4kc1: AIXGL is built into the new xorg .. if you go 6.06 you'll have to use XGL on top of xorg .. no biggie but AIXGL works a little better on slower machines .. beryl is also the new compiz .. compiz and beryl are very similar in performance and all this stuff is seriously Alpha right now .. always changing and breaks on occasion ..
<bimberi> ubun: system -> admin -> system monitor
<kitche> x-r00t-x: do you mean when you have the gui up?
<ubun> thanks
<x-r00t-x> kitche,  yes
<J4kc1> nineteen67comet: Sounds great!
<NineTeen67Comet> J4kc1: if you have questions you can also peek in #ubuntu-xgl .. that's the channel for this stuff ..
<NineTeen67Comet> They are usually helpful in there too ..
<J4kc1> usually...
<Crazysam> can i change the resolution to higher than 1280:1040?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Crazysam about fixres | Crazysam, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubun> wow, ubuntu + xchat + terminal + gaim + firefox with 3 tabs open is only using 137mb
<x-r00t-x> kitche,  can you help me ?
<NineTeen67Comet> J4kc1: you can go here for some install info on aixgl/beryl stuff .. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<ubun> firefox alone in windows takes that much ram :/
<kitche> x-r00t-x: well it shouldn't effect any of your logins unless you saved your iptables config
<J4kc1> nineteen67comet: Need to finish upgrading to Edgy first
<nikosapi> hello, im using a recent nvidia card and the refresh rate is stuck at 50Hz and it really hurts my eyes, what must I add to my xorg.conf to fix this?
<wylde> should i use gz or bz2 when downloading tars?
<anurag_> bz2
<NineTeen67Comet> cyber_brain_mfkg: Is LiVES similar to Cinnelerra ? .. I could never figure that out ..
<kitche> wylde: doesn't matter
<wylde> ok
<wylde> thanks
<nikosapi> wylde: what ever you like bz2 compresses better
<NineTeen67Comet> J4kc1: there is also a site like that one that is for Dapper ..
<NineTeen67Comet> J4kc1: Dapper just doesn't have the AIXGL stuff build in ..
<whatspy> hi, any suggestion for a good text-based alternative to msn-messenger? if any, I'd like one that offers a distinct 'session' for each conversation...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> NineTeen67Comet:  newer tried Cinnelerra
<whatspy> the equivalent of the msn windows, I mean
<wylde> nikoapi: you mean smaller, or sith less errors?
<AdamKili> help! how do i fix this error message with compiz: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<J4kc1> nineteen67comet: Aight
<kitche> whatspy: only text-based one that I know of is tmsnc which isn't being developed anymore
<NineTeen67Comet> respect ..
<x-r00t-x> kitche, i cant login without gui :( maybe problem on iptables
<cyber_brain_mfkg> NineTeen67Comet: only i know is that there are 2 versions(2 diferent teamz of devoleperz)
<wylde> nikoxpi: you mean smaller, or with less errors?
<kitche> x-r00t-x: no that's probably due to a pam issue
<wylde> nikospi: you mean smaller, or with less errors?
<wylde> wow
<wylde> i cna't spel
<kitche> AdamKili: that's more of a warning you using the open source ati?
<nikosapi> wylde: I've never had any problems with gz or bz2 but bz2 compresses files much smaller
<x-r00t-x> kitche, how do i fix it?
<J4kc1> Wylde: Lawl
<LjL> whatspy, kitche: centericq supports MSN as well
<wylde> nikospi: thanks
<ChrisBradley> hello
<NineTeen67Comet> cyber_brain_mfkg: aha .. Think I'll look into it still .. I've been looking for a video editor to put some of my family movies together .. (iMovies style NOT MS Movie Maker style .. )
<ubun> what's the fullpath name to my desktop (so i can save files to it)?
<kitche> x-r00t-x: I don't know very much about pam
<whatspy> LjL: centericq... okay...
<whatspy> we shall see ;)
<ChrisBradley> /home/user/Desktop
<ubun> thanks ShrisBradley
<cyber_brain_mfkg> NineTeen67Comet: u can also try kino
<ubun> *chris
<g0tw00d> is there a way to list what harddrives are loaded and cdroms???
<Wyld> would most ubuntu 6.06 machines have the basic requirements listed on this page, about one page down? http://lives.sourceforge.net/index.php?do=downloads
<ChrisBradley> no problem ubun
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  can you help me with firewall?
<NineTeen67Comet> cyber_brain_mfkg: saw that .. think I will thanks ..
<BlueLaguna> is there a nologin shell under Ubuntu?
<BlueLaguna> I assume there is...
<LjL> x-r00t-x: i told you, i don't use firestarter, nor plan to install it since it's a Gnome app
<BlueLaguna> or just something similar
<AdamKili> kitche: i don't know. how do i tell? I just barely installed compiz, did compiz --replace in the terminal, then did compiz <compiz  theme file> --replace, and it gave that error message and the bar at the top of my windows dissappeared.
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  its problem with iptables
<w3ccv> g0tw00d, df shows mounts and spaces, mount shows mount data
<J4kc1> Oh god, I forgot if I have nVidia or ATI
<NineTeen67Comet> off to feed the offspring .. take care all .. thanks for you'all's help ..
<g0tw00d> w3ccv: do that at terminal?
<kitche> boojit: AdamKili see what driver your using by look at your xorg.conf it's in /etc/X11
<anurag_> AdamKili, which video card?
<LjL> x-r00t-x: actually kitche said it's more likely a problem with pam, didn't he?
<g0tw00d> w3ccv: nm
<x-r00t-x> yes LjL  but what is pam?
<g0tw00d> w3ccv: tyvm
<w3ccv> g0tw00d, yes
<J4kc1> How do I check my hardware?
<AdamKili> 1 sec..
<LjL> x-r00t-x: like i knew. the acronym means pluggable authentication module i think
<ChrisBradley> btw - I'm impressed with the Xsane - it works well with my F300 scanner
<x-r00t-x> hmm
<EdLin> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChrisBradley> I think I mentioned that last night
<x-r00t-x> :'(
<J4kc1> Don't cry
<J4kc1> Google it =)
<cmt^^> anyone here uses gmplayer?
<wylde> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<w3ccv> cmt^^, yes on FC4
<J4kc1> I use normal mplayer
<cmt^^> on startup, it says "Cannot load bitmap font: /usr/local/share/mplayer/font/font.desc
<kitche> J4kc1: gmplayer is normal mplayer just means graphical mplayer which is normal
<cmt^^> I put all the fonts there, but how do I build font.desc?
<J4kc1> kitche: Ohhh! The more you know...
<w3ccv> cmt^^, dono the problem, l think you're missing a font.  everyghing works here
<cmt^^> w3ccv - you have a font.desc though, right?
<Wyld> what is this "make" command?
<anurag_> J4kc1, which video card you have
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  i removed firestarter now i can do anything :D
<cmt^^> the installation via synaptic missed the fonts and the skins, had to install them manually
<cmt^^> the player is working, but the errormessage is annoying
<J4kc1> anurag: GeForce FX 5200
<J4kc1> anurag: It's nvidia
<Pacifist> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but it got stuck saying: "Id 1 respawning too fast: disabled fpr 5 minutes" and similar lines to that (with the number chaning), how do I fix?
<EdLin> Wyld: apt-get install build-essential
<anurag_> J4kc1, lol okay
<Wyld> EdLin: what does it do?
<x-r00t-x> J4kc1, i have it before :P
<J4kc1> anurag_: Forgot your underscore -_-
<EdLin> Wyld: compile programs that use a Makefile to speed up or configure compilation
<anurag_> J4kc1, i use AiXGL on two monitors
<AdamKili> kitche, anurag_: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device?
<J4kc1> anurag_: I don't even know what AiXGL
<EdLin> Wyld: considering that including the universe repository there are over 15,000 packages in Ubuntu you shouldn't need make to compile much.
<J4kc1> anurag_: I intend to find out once I finish Edgy upgrade though
<kitche> AdamKili: but what does the driver part say
<anurag_> J4kc1, uprade from ?
<anurag_> J4kc1, dapper -> edgy ?
<w3ccv> cmt^^, sri for the delay phone call. gmplayer works here without any messages, so I've never had the need to fix it.
<cmt^^> kitche - you seem to know your way around, any ideas that would solve my 'font.desc'-problem?
<Jeeva> how do i use windows again in shell
<J4kc1> anurag_: 6.06 to 6.10, yes
<AdamKili> kitche: i810
<cmt^^> w3ccv - do you or don't you have a font.desc in the font-dir?
<cmt^^> :)
<anurag_> J4kc1, haha suffer ;-)
<J4kc1> anurag_: Why do you say that?
<Wyld> EdLin: so 'make' turns the code into something that ubuntu can use?
<kitche> AdamKili: you using xgl?
<ubun> when will firefox2.0 be in the repositories?
<w3ccv> cmt^^, locate doesn't  even show it on the sytem
<anurag_> J4kc1, i heard there was an problem with upgrading from dapper to edgy
<EdLin> Wyld: it can
<anurag_> J4kc1, :P
<J4kc1> anurag_: Oh, probably the whole xerver-xorg thing
<EdLin> Wyld: it's prefered to use apt-get or similar graphical tools like synaptic whenever possible
<J4kc1> anurag_: I went to a website and they spoke of multiple problems and how to fix them
<AdamKili> kitche: umm...i installed xserver-xgl package. Do i need to set it up?
<kitche> AdamKili: i810 driver can't use XGL
<Wyld> EdLin: I'm installing a video editing software, so it's not in the repositories,
<J4kc1> anurag_: It wouldn't be very nice if I lost my 20GB of anime though...
<Wyld> EdLin: i think
<devnull_> hello .. i am trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 and it keeps complaining about disk space issues on /var/cache/apt/archives   when it is completely empty and i have more than enough freespace
<AdamKili> kitche: so do i uninstall it? will the effects still work?
<EdLin> Wyld: you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<AdamKili> kitche: xgl i mean
<EdLin> Wyld: it may also be in third-party repositories
<Wyld> EdLin: never heard of them
<EdLin> Wyld: then you don't have most of the programs available.
<ubun> everything you can get with apt-get yo can get with synaptic by default right?
<J4kc1> GUYS GUYS, should I stop the upgrade from Dapper to Edgy or continue???
<EdLin> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<J4kc1> Is it worth the risk?
<devnull_> i would like to switch to edgy
<ubun> does edgy have firefox 2?
<anurag_> J4kc1, did i scared you :P
<devnull_> ubun i believe so
<J4kc1> anurag_: yes, you did =P
<EdLin> ubun: yes
<devnull_> that is one of my reasons for wanting to upgrade
<J4kc1> anurag_: I am very touchy about my data, I have LOADS of important stuff that took me ages to get/do
<AdamKili> kitche: so should i uninstall xserver-xgl? or how do i get it working?
<EdLin> J4kc1: back up your data files before upgrading
<EdLin> !upgrading
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubun> back up to dvd and/or external usb drive
<J4kc1> EdLin: Everybody tells me that
<ubun> i backup to my ipod shuffle but i dont have much to backup
<EdLin> J4kc1: because it's true ;-)
<J4kc1> EdLin: I can't backup 20GBs of information...
<anurag_> J4kc1, :P
<ubun> 20gb isnt that much
<ubun> 5 DVDs :)
<EdLin> J4kc1: then you've got to ask yourself, do you feel lucky. ;-)
<devnull_> upgrade is asking for 180mb of free disk space and i have gigs ... why should this be failing for lack of disk space ?
<J4kc1> Have there been any problems related to data loss?
<J4kc1> I feel lucky, punk =P
<ubun> or practice buddhist idea of non-attachment and let go of your porn/movies, having old stuff you've already seen just prevents you from seeing new stuff anyway, quit living in the past man!
<anurag_> J4kc1, not till now, i guess it might
<cmt^^> hmmm
<J4kc1> anurag_: That's good news
<ubun> my friend just daisy chains another harddrive and keeps all his important data on that so he can reinstall o/s's with out worrying
<lonran> i am using ubuntu dapper and i want to update evolution to its last version, how can i do it?
<ubun> cheaper than an external harddrive
<J4kc1> anurag_: I always manage to screw up computers though, I screwed my Suse so I installed Ubuntu then I had to reinstall that
<cmt^^> I changed the gui.conf to search for fonts in ~/.mplayer/font/ but the program still wanted to look for it in the /usr/share/mplayer/font-directory
<cmt^^> how come?
<J4kc1> !upgrade | lonran
<ubotu> lonran: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<regino> nadia habla espaol?
* anurag_ trying to upgrade my system to dapper drake to edgy eft :P
<lonran> regino, yo
<cmt^^> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<J4kc1> regino, go to #ubuntu-es
<regino> hola como estas?
<devnull_> anurag me too
<J4kc1> you guys are doing it too?
<J4kc1> awesome
<regino> thank j4kcl
<jrib> !upgrade | anurag_, devnull_
<ubotu> anurag_, devnull_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<J4kc1> at least, I won't die alone
<devnull_> i would like to but the upgrade dies
<ubun> if your files are that important they should be backed up whether or not you plan on reinstalling, anything could happen, a broken harddrive, a script kiddie, a fire, the government..
<lonran> ubotu, but i dont want to upgrade all the system, just evolution
<cmt^^> any ideas?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about but i dont want to upgrade all the system, just evolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wyld> EdLin: so how do i enable these universes you speek of?
<anurag_> devnull_, J4kc1 have fun ;)
<J4kc1> cmt^^: Reinstall ubuntu =P
<cmt^^> J4kc1 - bah
<devnull_> i read the upgrade instructions like 10 times
<Wyld> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<devnull_> just trying to find out why it is dying
<J4kc1> devnull_: Reinstall ubuntu too =P
<devnull_> ?
<J4kc1> That's my solution to everything to be honest...
<anurag_> lol
<devnull_> yea ... sounds like a windows solution
<ubun> how come opera isn't in my synaptic?
* Jeruvy thinks reinstalling is copping out
<devnull_> ubun idk ... i just download the deb from their site
<J4kc1> jeruvy is mad
<LjL> ubun: because it's a non-free program and as such cannot be put in the standard repositories
<Jeruvy> J4kc1: is full of it
<J4kc1> It's not free!?
<J4kc1> I always used Opera for free...
<ubun> i know opera makes money but i thought they were free
<J4kc1> Unless, you mean the other free
<AdamKili> help! I still can't get compiz working: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<darksmiley> hey all, i just have a quick question =)
<LjL> J4kc1: it's not free software, no
<J4kc1> The two frees confuse me
<anurag_> ubun, sudo apt-get install opera
<ubun> guess ill try konquerer, since i've heard great things
<LjL> and it used to be shareware anyway (though not anymore)
<devnull_> i like firefox and opera over konquerer
<ubun> i wanna keep my system 100% 'free' as possible
<ubun> gotta support the free
<J4kc1> Firefox owns all
<Wyld> anem
<Wyld> amen
<ubun> i like firefox 2, just not < 2
<Wyld> that is
<kitche> AdamKili: sorry had to reboot real quick
<devnull_> i like all versions but i would love to get 2 on here
<ubun> if firefox had built in bittorrent client then opera wouldnt have anything on it
<devnull_> fudge it
<devnull_> i will just upgrade some other time
<darksmiley> ubuntu has two ports open - 631 and 2208.  does anyone know what these are, if i need them and if and how i can close them?
* anurag_ thinks normally doing a dist-upgrade breaks system :(
<darksmiley> hmm, that sucks anurag
<darksmiley> anurag, have you tried updating from within synaptic?
<x-r00t-x> kitche, i solved the problem :)
<devnull_> opera's widgets are nifty
<kitche> x-r00t-x: I seen before I had to reboot
<ubun> which ones
<AdamKili> oh you didn't ditch me? ;)
<ubun> firefox's "scrap book" extention is awsome
<kitche> AdamKili: nah my cd drive was full so it gave me many i/o errors
<x-r00t-x> kitche,  oh i just uninstall firestarter :D
<devnull_> whats scrap book ?
<ubun> scrab book lets you save parts of a web page as like a bookmark
<ubun> and a few other things
<devnull_> nice .... google notebook ?
<ubun> dunno i havent used google notebook yet
<x-r00t-x> google notbook? what is that?
<darksmiley> DOES ANYONE KNOW? ubuntu has two ports open - 631 and 2208.  does anyone know what these are, if i need them and if and how i can close them?
<devnull_> go check it out
<anurag_> J4kc1, what;s your status buddy
<darksmiley> sorry that was to get people's attention!
<darksmiley> hehe =)
<devnull_> so the only recommended way to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 is through update-manager -c ?
<jrib> devnull_: yes
<LjL> darksmiley: cat /etc/services - 631 is CUPS web interface anyway
<anurag_> darkmatter, I'm just trying out, whether it will work r not, for the community
<devnull_> fudger
<J4kc1> anurag_: 4 minutes for it to finish downloading
<jrib> devnull_: why?
<J4kc1> anurag_: How were you updating anyways?
<devnull_> it keeps telling me i dont have enough diskspace
<SinnerG> I have 2 hd's atm, 2nd one isnt used, is there a way to 'convert' those to raid0? Anyone know and if so : how?
<J4kc1> devnull_: I'm doing the update-manager -c thing
<devnull_> should be smooth
<darksmiley> LjL, thanks i'm checking it out =)
<anurag_> update-manager -c same stuff
<shayan_> hey guys, i have  a screen that does 1400 x 1050, but im only getting 1024 x 768 in the screen resolution picker thing...
<J4kc1> anurag_: Good good
<devnull_> shayan you might need to reconfigure x
<netman> hi , somebody have problem after update with gdm ?
<jake> hello, I have screwed up my file perms for my windows partition and now it won't boot, can anyone help
<devnull_> netman what problem ?
<netman> i upgrade my system dapper to edgy
<jrib> devnull_: how much space do you have left?
<netman> only start manual
<anurag_> J4kc1, devnull_ rofl here's an issue :P
<J4kc1> netman: Here is a bunch of problems and their solutions: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-upgrade-common-problems-with-solutions.html
<devnull_> on which drive .... on /var i have gigs, on /usr i have 1gig and /tmp is 1gig aswell
<J4kc1> anurag_: Tell me the issue =P
<ubun> is there a tool to view my windows partition from within linux? i'm pretty sure i read somewhere there was, i mount something...
<harri3844> what is the little update tool near the time called?
<devnull_> it says it only needs 180m
<J4kc1> ubun: Some kind of virtual machine thing?
<darksmiley> LjL... neither were on the list.  but you're right yeah i remember 631 is CUPS, so that's cool i'll leave that to it.  2208 comes up as "unknown" everywhere
<ubun> j4kcl no just mountain my windows ntfs partition
<Megaqwerty> Is there an "index now" feature for beagle?
<ubun> *mounting
<shayan_> hey guys, i have  a screen that does 1400 x 1050, but im only getting 1024 x 768 in the screen resolution picker thing, help appreciated!
<J4kc1> ubun: ahh, don't know =P
<ubun> i'll try google
<Telroth_Plushie|> Ubugtu,
<Telroth_Plushie|> eer
<ubun> it's ok :P either do i ;0
<Telroth_Plushie|> ubun
<jake> ubun: mkdir /windows then mount /dev/yourwindowsdrive
<ubun> thanks :)
<Jeeva> i created a screen -S irssi, and ran IRSSI on it, how do i get back to my normal screen ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> what jake said
<ubun> even faster than google, you should get a benchmark award
<cmt^^> anyone here tried ezquake with ubuntu?
<J4kc1> what's ezquake?
<AdamKili> Sorry I had to restart. No seriously. trying to get compiz to work WASN'T working
<darksmiley> does anyone know what PORT 2208 is for?
<devnull_> i really can't make any more space on /var so i hope it doesn't need over 1.3gigs of free space
<kevinh90> hi
<darksmiley> or how you can close ports?
<GenNMX> !google port 2208
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google port 2208 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> darksmiley: do a search the ports information is usually on the sites
<cmt^^> Jeeva - you must have named your screen something, right?
<J4kc1> anurag_: ONLY ONE MORE MINUTE TILL I LOSE ALL MY DATA AND CRASH LINUX!! =D
<jake> to make the change permenant you could ad a line to /etc/fstab you can google examples
<darksmiley> ok, thanks =)
<Ramraid> Hey ppl Anyone know if feisty amd 64iso  supports intel emt 64
<Megaqwerty> Is there an "index now" feature for beagle?
<cmt^^> ie 'screen -S irc irssi'
<anurag_> J4kc1, 15 mins left :P
<harri3844> anyone know what the name of the little update tool in the system tray is called?
<kevinh90> is there a way to install ubuntu without the ubuntu-desktop packages(no x, just text)
<GenNMX> darksmiley: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&c2coff=1&q=%22port+2208%22&btnG=Search , possible ftp data port
<J4kc1> anurag_: 30 secs
<Jeeva> cmt^^: i'm in IRSSI already
<jrib> harri3844: update-manager?
<Jeeva> how do i get back to my other screen
<jake> can anyone help me fix my windows file permissions?
<cmt^^> well yeah
<Megaqwerty> harri3844: update-manager?
<Forgott3n> ok I have a quick question. For downloading a live 64-bit cd image... can that apply to 64-bit intel chips? or only AMD as mentioned?
<harri3844> jrib: ill check it
<darksmiley> thanks GenNMX =)
<cmt^^> but when you do the screen-command next time
<Megaqwerty> oh jrib got there first :)
<LjL> darksmiley: 631 is on the list, though it refers to printing-something generically
<cmt^^> do 'screen -S irc irssi'
<J4kc1> anurag_: Okay, it's starting to install (AKA corrupting everything)
<jake> I messed them up using Kubuntu
<Jeeva> cmt^^: whats the diff ?
<Jeeva> i made screen -S irssi
<jrib> LjL: I think 631 is for the cups web interface?
<AdamKili> so how can i fix compiz? here's the full error (not to long for the channel i hope): 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b compiz.real: No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not going to be correct when screen is transformed.
<anurag_> J4kc1, lol
<darksmiley> yeah i decided i would leave 631 open, as i don't want to risk breaking ubuntu's printing system
<LjL> jrib: indeed
<harri3844> jrib: can I still use update-manager in kde?
<darksmiley> and it's hardly a security problem
<cmt^^> and then to detach press ctrl+a+d
<harri3844> jrib: is there a kde version?
<LjL> darksmiley: i don't have 2208 open by the way
<cmt^^> to reattach do screen -r irc
<Jeeva> cmt^^: thanks worked :)
<Megaqwerty> Is there an "index now" feature for beagle?
<cmt^^> 8)
<darksmiley> wow really, it's not open when you portscan?
<netman> J4kc1 thanks for url but my problem is not list on this page :S
<J4kc1> Should I have this window open while installing Edgy?
<jrib> harri3844: I don't see why not.  No I don't think there is a kde version.  But I don't use kde
<J4kc1> netman: Alright, try asking some of the nerds in here =P
<harri3844> jrib: ok thanks
<nluh> Anyone here that could help me!?? I'm trying to install ubuntu (This is the first time using a linux distro) Is there a command-line that allows me to install without running live-desktop thingy from cd!?
<netman> :)
<jrib> nluh: you could use the alternate cd
<netman> somebody have problem with gdm after update to edgy ?
<nluh> what alternate cd?
<AdamKili> nluh: not that i know of. I had to use the alternate cd like jrib said
<netman> only start manually
<nluh> I've downloaded only one cd
<J4kc1> what's gdm anyways?
<jrib> nluh: it is on the download page, let me know if you can't find it
<Wyld> what do these errors mean?
<Wyld> make[2] : *** [install-binPROGRAMS]  Error 1
<Wyld> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/kevin/Desktop/lives-0.9.7/src'
<Wyld> make[1] : *** [install-am]  Error 2
<Wyld> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/kevin/Desktop/lives-0.9.7/src'
<Wyld> make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<jrib> !paste | Wyld
<ubotu> Wyld: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Megaqwerty> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitche> netman: what's your problem exact;y?
<devnull_> netman how did you do the upgrade ?
<LjL> darksmiley: nope
<Wyld> it wasn't that big
<J4kc1> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1686 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<J4kc1> Ohhh
<netman> with update-manager
<Megaqwerty> Is there an "index now" feature for beagle?
<netman> kitche gdm only start with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<J4kc1> netman, can you reconfigure it?
<Jeeva> kevinh90: install ubuntuserver )
<netman> but not automatic when pc start
<darksmiley> LjL... weeeeird man! =S  i'm sure i scanned before i did any updates, and it was open then too
<netman> yes i try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<darksmiley> LjL, UNLESS it was opened by something i installed
<J4kc1> netman, alright, then rebooted?
<netman> and try reinstall but noghitng
<J4kc1> netman, Well, I'm out of ideas
<netman> nothing*
<netman> me too :D
<cmt^^> how do I configure X to run certain programs when starting?
<J4kc1> Sucks being a Ubuntu/Linux noob
<anurag_> :)
<anurag_> byes
<netman> lol
<J4kc1> Cya
<cmt^^> J4kc1 - you're not alone, if that's any comfort
<LjL> darksmiley: well try a netstat -l
<devnull_> easier than being a slackware noob
<J4kc1> cmt^^: Oh yes, very comforting =P
<cmt^^> 8)
<jaryn> oh it's great fun
<nluh> Anyone have this problem -> the live cd freezes when it's loading the desktop
<jrib> netman: pastebin the result of this:
<darksmiley> ok
<nluh> this happens over and over and over again
<J4kc1> nluh, Sucky pc? =P
<jrib> netman: pastebin the result of this:  ls /etc/rc*/*gdm*
<cmt^^> nluh - where when loading?
<nluh> J4kc1: Yes!
<J4kc1> problem solved!
<cmt^^> nluh - before starting X, or in the middle of it?
<david____> HI
<nluh> Well.. it starts to show some icons..
<cmt^^> oh ok
<nluh> 3 one i think
<cmt^^> crappy cd? :)
<nluh> then it freezez
<netman> jrib : /etc/rc0.d/K01gdm  /etc/rc1.d/K01gdm  /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm  /etc/rc3.d/S13gdm  /etc/rc4.d/S13gdm  /etc/rc5.d/S13gdm  /etc/rc6.d/K01gdm
<jaryn> did you burn the disc yourself?
<nluh> Yes i did
<darksmiley> oo, apparently it's listening on 43065 as well
<david____> I have one hell of a question for you guys
<cmt^^> did you md5sum-check it?
<anurag_> nluh, simple, upgrade the rams
<nluh> What?
<cmt^^> before our burned
<david____> put your thinking caps on
<J4kc1> anurag_: Lawl @ upgrades rams
<nluh> What do u mean cmt^^
<LjL> darksmiley: oh wait, i'm an idiot. i did the portscan while on SSH to my debian, not on ubuntu... :-\
<jrib> netman: hmm it should start.  Where do you end up exactly?  In a terminal to log in?  Or do you get errors?
<jaryn> did you check the md5 hash of the file
<cmt^^> well
<david____> wep+mschapv2+peap
<cmt^^> you had an iso
<devnull_> The upgrade aborts now. Please free at least 179M of disk space on /var/cache/apt/archives/. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<J4kc1> nluh, Before starting live disk think, do md5sum check etc.
<cmt^^> that you burned onto the cd
<cmt^^> right?
* anurag_ hides
<darksmiley> LjL, hehe =D
<jaryn> to make sure that it was a good download, wasn't corrupted
<devnull_> ?
<nluh> jaryn: I have no idea what u'r talking about.. md5?
<cmt^^> you have to check that the file isn't corrupted
<anurag_> J4kc1, md5sum oO
<cmt^^> and using a tool called md5-hashing
<david____> anyone VERY familar with wpa_upplicant?
<LjL> darksmiley: yeah, it's open on ubuntu
<kitche> !md5sum|nluh
<ubotu> nluh: To verify the authenticity of a downloaded ISO image.  Command:  md5sum /path/to/file.iso Windows users: http://slavasoft.com and grab Fsum 2.51 or also check: http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<J4kc1> anurag_: Where did the sum come from?
<nluh> But i've downloaded the files from the ubuntu webpage
<J4kc1> nluh, when you put in the CD
<LjL> darksmiley: and the responsible process is hiodp
<darksmiley> LjL, cool =)  how about 43065 if you netstat -l ?
<cmt^^> sure, but you still have to check it before burning it
<J4kc1> You get a menu right?
<LjL> darksmiley: which is part of the hplip package
<cmt^^> I downloaded the whole thing
<cmt^^> from 3 different locations
<darksmiley> LjL, hplip? printer again?
<netman> jrib  gdm start do noghitng (blaknk screen) , i change to another terminal and /etc/init.d/gdm restart do the magic
<cmt^^> and got them all wrong
<zim> hi all is there a simple howto to get mp3 mpeg mov wmv etc to work
<netman> nothing*
<AdamKili> ok ok. nevermind about compiz. what things should I talk about during my 5 min ubuntu presentation while my computer boots up?
<J4kc1> cmt^^: LOL! That's hilarious =P
<cmt^^> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<LjL> darksmiley: yes, HP printers driver
<david____> zimL: vlc
<J4kc1> cmt^^: It worked on my first try =P
<cmt^^> then u were lucky
<Megaqwerty> Is there an "index now" feature for beagle?
<cmt^^> 8)
<nluh> anyone have had this problem before -> cannot find display
<david____> so can anyone help me?
<darksmiley> LjL... but i don't have an HP printer... in fact, i don't have printer... lol
<LjL> darksmiley: 43065 is not open, though i have 43998 open
<J4kc1> david____: VLC doesn't play WMV methinks
<zim> ty
<david____> I am trying to associate with an AP and I have no luck
<LjL> darksmiley: doesn't matter, hplip comes installed by default
<darksmiley> silly ubuntu with their unnecessary drivers... hehe =)
<david____> yeah
<david____> VLC doesn't
<AdamKili> methinks it does 4 me
<J4kc1> Which is a shame, since the sound and video de-sync in MPlayer
<david____> :(
<jaryn> i finally just got mp3s working today
<DeamonminD> hello anyone arounf?
<J4kc1> No
<DeamonminD> arround*
<J4kc1> Everyone is gone
<david____> I am ttrying to get help:(
<AdamKili> brb
<DeamonminD> :)
<Megaqwerty> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> darksmiley: hm it doesn't even show on netstat though
<darksmiley> LjL, ah ok, that's interesting you have different ports open.
<zim> oh yes im on a sony tr1mp and have no sound any ideas
<david____> I am tryign to associate with a PEAP +WEP network
<DeamonminD> my serial modem Connects on startup how to disable its dialup in startup>?
<darksmiley> LjL, firestarter will block it all though i think.  i'm being pedantic i know but after using slackware for a couple of years i'm used to having a very secure machine =)
<david____> I installed entwork manager, wpa_supplicant, created an appropriate wpa_supplicant.conf file
<jrib> Megaqwerty: yes, export BEAGLE_EXERCISE_THE_DOG=1   and then run beagled
<david____> fired it all up
<J4kc1> darksmiley: Real men use DOS
<david____> and while I get verbose output
<david____> I am not able to get an ip
<david____> real men use knives
<Megaqwerty> jrib: hm...but isn't beagled already running at default?
<david____> and dead huuman skin
<J4kc1> But you can't stab a OS =P
<david____> yes you can
<LjL> darksmiley: well i don't really care on this machine since it's behind a hardware firewall anyway, but i'm wondering about this 43998 port
<J4kc1> Nu-huh
<david____> the cds already havea hole and everything:D
<jrib> Megaqwerty: yes, you may have to kill him
<darksmiley> j4kcl, rofl! no, confused misinformed men use DOS! lol
<J4kc1> Hahah =P
<david____> okay
<david____> so back to me
<darksmiley> LjL, suspicious aint they? =D
<J4kc1> david is such an egocentric person =P
<david____> basically, I am using a broadcom based linksys54g PCMCIA card
<DeamonminD> from where i can view startup applications?
<LjL> darksmiley: considering i cannot get it to show on netstat, yes, a tad
<Megaqwerty> jrib: "he" won't die
<jrib> Megaqwerty: how did you try?
<darksmiley> LjL... it's the NSA! taking control of your machine! =O!
<david____> what woudl the driver be called assumign that I follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<cmt^^> well
<cmt^^> now sleep
<Megaqwerty> jrib: pasting it
<J4kc1> sleeping is for non-men
<jaryn> or rather, i thought i had mp3s working.. but while rhythmbox now recognizes the mp3 format, no sound comes out when it says its playing them
<david____> bcmbcm43xx?
<Megaqwerty> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35680/
<cmt^^> J4kc1 - i am a WOman
<cmt^^> not a NOman
<con-man> w00t. 37 min wait to download the WoW patch from fileplanet
<J4kc1> damn
<J4kc1> got me there
<jrib> Megaqwerty: you are supposed to do 'beagle-shutdown', don't murder him!
<jvai> doent totem-xine play mp3 format.. i swear i had it play thru that
<J4kc1> con-man: WoW on Linux? What kind of magic is this!?
<Megaqwerty> jrib: lol whoops. Thanks!
<cmt^^> sleep
<darksmiley> jvai, they all do but you need the codec
<J4kc1> cmt^^: Bye woman
<jvai> riight, i got thru easyubuntu
<david____> bah
<jrib> Megaqwerty: http://beagle-project.org/FAQ  "How do I force Beagle to index faster?"
<Megaqwerty> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35681/
<astronouth7303> Where's Eclipse's SWT API reference? I seem to have the docs describing it, but not the API ref
<jrib> Megaqwerty: try without sudo
<jvai> totem cant play .mov files, but they play thru firefox plugin, well, the mac commercials do
<devnull_> still cant upgrade
<Megaqwerty> jrib: i did
* jrib cleans glasses
<J4kc1> jrib: You have glasses?
<Megaqwerty> lol
<DeamonminD> can someone answer my question i m waiting :9
<DeamonminD> :(
<jrib> J4kc1: nope
<J4kc1> jrib: Interesting...
<Jeeva> can i install .rpm's ?
<jrib> !rpm | Jeeva
<ubotu> Jeeva: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<J4kc1> Alien is DANGEROUS
<Jeeva> bleh
<jrib> Jeeva: are you trying to install a particular program?
<Jeeva> yes
<Jeeva> chillisoft.org
<jrib> Megaqwerty: ps -ef | grep beagle
<Jeeva> chillispot.org
<Jeeva> even
<J4kc1> Jeeva, you might be able to find a ubuntu alternative
<Jeeva> there is source code
<J4kc1> ugh, I hate source
<anurag_> Jeeva, sudo apt-get alien
<Megaqwerty> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35682/
<J4kc1> You have to compile it and etc
<anurag_> *install
<anurag_> :P
<J4kc1> Jeeva, name of program is?
<Jeeva> www.chillispot.org
<Jeeva> WISP software
<con-man> J4kc1: its easy
<LjL> !wow | J4kc1
<ubotu> J4kc1: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<con-man> J4kc1: wine
<Jeeva> http://www.chillispot.org/download.html
<jvai> deamonmind thru "sessions" "system-pref-sessions"
<Megaqwerty> jrib: check the paste please.^^
<J4kc1> con-man: Everyone knows wine doesn't work!
<jrib> Megaqwerty: try killing th helper first then beagled
<con-man> J4kc1: it does if you use it right!
<con-man> J4kc1: :p
<J4kc1> con-man: Psh
<Jeeva> the older versions of chillisport had debian packages
<Jeeva> but i want the latest, and it only has .rpm
<J4kc1> con-man: What are your specs? Won't wine eat up a lot of stuff?
<con-man> J4kc1: wine is harmless
<con-man> J4kc1: and doesnt take up any resources
<J4kc1> con-man: Says you =P
<anurag_> con-man, more than 80% of winapp doesn't work under wine
<LjL> J4kc1: and it's you who says the contrary. who are we to believe? :)
<J4kc1> Cedega needs to be "free-er"
<J4kc1> LjL: Good point =P
<DeamonminD> jwai:my serial modem connects dial automatically when i boot.,. wat to do?
<darksmiley> LjL, i wanted to try virus scanning just to much sure there's no funny business going on (reeeaaally unlikely i know, but 've never scanned before) and i have aegis installed... but i have no idea where it is
<con-man> J4kc1 & anurag_:wine runs what i want it to run. for everything else there are linux versions of the programs
<jrib> Jeeva: I would compile it
<J4kc1> Anti-virus on Linux? Lol
<LjL> darksmiley: dpkg -L aegis-virus-scanner
<darksmiley> j4kcl, yeah i know, but i thought just in case there was anything strange going on it might pick it up
<LjL> darksmiley: but perhaps you'd want to try something like rkhunter/chkrootkit as well
<Jeeva> how do i compile again ?
<Jeeva> just run make ?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Jeeva about compiling
<x-r00t-x> can anyone tell me how do i configure gprs via bluetooth?
<jvai> deamonmind, u r on dial up? i cant help u there, if u want to connect the connection thru dial up, try firestarter firewall
<Jeeva> last time i worked on unix was when i still used freebsd 4
<darksmiley> LjL, i have aegis installed, but i can;t find the executable
<J4kc1> Once Linux becomes mainstream and has most marketshare, there are going to be a LOT of viruses for it...
<darksmiley> j4kcl... i beg to differ =)
<LjL> darksmiley: the command i gave you will list all files, including the executable
<darksmiley> LjL, how do i get hold of those programs?
<DeamonminD> jjvai thanx :
<LjL> !info rkhunter | darksmiley
<ubotu> rkhunter: rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-5 (edgy), package size 112 kB, installed size 488 kB
<eletido> is there a package for the JDK?
<LjL> darksmiley: like all programs that are packaged... sudo apt-get install rkhunter chkrootkit
<LjL> after enabling universe that is
<LjL> !info aegis-virus-scanner
<ubotu> aegis-virus-scanner: A virus scanner for Linux/Unix systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 144 kB
<JPeerless> is there a difference between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Dapper?
<LjL> !dapper | JPeerless
<ubotu> JPeerless: dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<anurag_> !avast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JPeerless> ah thanks
<anurag_> lol
<J4kc1> Lol
<Jeeva> jrib: ubotu didn't give me a link
<darksmiley> LjL, sorry i'm not used to debian
<coz_> JPeerless, no
<jrib> !compiling | Jeeva
<ubotu> Jeeva: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell darksmiley about software | darksmiley, see the private message from Ubotu
<coz_> JPeerless, ubuntu is ubuntu dapper or ubuntu edgy
<JPeerless> How about installing ubuntu on two drives on RAID 0
<J4kc1> 25 more minutes and my hard drive will be corrupt!
<borg> jeez, xorg keeps saying that i dont have a device section for the second port of my radeon 9800 card when i have already defined it in my xorg.conf, can anybody help?
<EricJ2190> i am having problems logging in to ubuntu
<JPeerless> Ive heard a package called dmraid will allow me to install ubuntu on my raid
<EricJ2190> when i try to log in with the graphical login, it says "A critical error occured."
<darksmiley> LjL, thanks!
<coz_> JPeerless, I have not tried it but i see no reson it wouldn't work
<Megaqwerty> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35684/
<EricJ2190> when i try to log in from tty1 it asks for my username, but instead of asking for my password it says "Login incorrect."
<eletido> is there a package for the JDK?
<anurag_> J4kc1, its installing edgy on my laptop :)
<kitche> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alvaro_> anybody could tell me what the latest ubuntu release?
<J4kc1> anurag_: It's installing Edgy on the only PC I have which is this one =)
<borg> !dualmonitor
<kitche> eletido: not sure there might be look though synaptic I always get the one from sun's site
<coz_> EricJ2190, stupid thing to ask... but.. make sure cap lock isnt on??/ I am just guessing here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darksmiley> LjL, i understood the veeeery basic principles of apt-get and stuff, and also noticed that the ubuntu tools are just synaptic refined and fiddled with! lol
<jrib> Megaqwerty: can you shutdown now, I having two beagled is probably not good
<Megaqwerty> alvaro_: 6.10
<Megaqwerty> lol
<jrib> Megaqwerty: beagle-shutdown I mean
<Megaqwerty> I know
<borg> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anurag_> J4kc1, lol happy messing
<alvaro_> Megaqwerty, thanks
<eletido> kitche: thanks.
<J4kc1> anurag_: Thanks =)
<Megaqwerty> jrib: they are still both there in pidof :(
<J4kc1> My PC is really slow now
<J4kc1> I should close uTorrent
<kitche> eletido: yeah you want JDK
<anurag_> I was messing around for months, finally giving it a try ;)
<anurag_> gnite ;)
<kitche> eletido: since your unregistered I can't answer you back in the pm
<jrib> Megaqwerty: you could kill -9 but I don't know how well beagle will handle that (ie if it will get ocnfused when it starts up again)
<Jeeva> jrib: thanks for link
<LjL> darksmiley: "Add/Remove Programs" is based on Synaptic if that's what you mean, yeah. but Synaptic, Adept, apt-get, aptitude, etc, are all front-ends to the same APT backend anyway (well, with aptitude adding a bit of magic of its own). and ubuntu doesn't try to create an alternative to APT at all, it just uses APT and tries to give some "nice" "user-friendly" frontends to it
<J4kc1> anurag_: I like to make sure that all the bugs were found before I try the new version, that's why I waited two months.
<anurag_> J4kc1, me neither
<william> hola
<eletido> kitche: how do i register?
<darksmiley> LjL, yeah i noticed the update tool is also based on synaptic =)
<alvaro_> i am getting problems with my nvidia video card, i see image in frames, any idea?
<borg> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> darksmiley: and on Adept if you're on KDE, yes.
<LjL> !fishing | borg
<ubotu> borg: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<kitche> eletido: /msg nickserv register <email> pass
<eletido> kitche: i am sure i did that.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell borg about dualhead | borg, see the private message from Ubotu
<borg> jeez, xorg keeps saying that i dont have a device section for the second port of my radeon 9800 card when i have already defined it in my xorg.conf, can anybody help?
<kitche> eletido: but did you identify
<darksmiley> LjL, ah unrelated question and speaking of KDE - when they get KDE up to scratch (for what ubuntu wants to do with it), do you think they'll get it looking as good as ubuntu and do away with the kubuntu blues?
<J4kc1> LjL is so leet
<darksmiley> i don't think they suit it... =S
<Jeeva> jrib: do i need to dump the source into a specific directory before i can make ?
<alvaro_> ubotu, whats the problem with dual?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whats the problem with dual? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty>  jrib: is there any way to pull this off easily?
<J4kc1> Ubotu, do you love me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do you love me? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> jrib: like the recovery console mayhaps?
<J4kc1> =(
<LjL> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<alvaro_> i am getting problems with my nvidia video card, i see image in frames, any idea?
<jrib> Megaqwerty: what do you mean? pull what off?
<LjL> darksmiley: i don't think. they're already changing the standard KDE colors/background to something more violet-looking...
<eletido> kitche: thought i did.
<ivx> hey to renew my dhcp lease i just do sudo dhcpclient right?
<jrib> Jeeva: yes
<Megaqwerty> jrib: the acceleration of beagle's indexing
<Jeeva> jrib: where ?
<anurag_> lol @ J4kc1
<jrib> Jeeva: anywhere you have write access will do
<Megaqwerty> jrib: i.e. the aforementioned "index now"
<anurag_> have fun
<nicola> when I give "sudo thunar" it says
<nicola> Thunar: Failed to connect to the D-BUS session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<anurag_> gnitez
<nicola> (even if it works)
<jrib> Megaqwerty: not that I know of.  Only way I know is to start it with that variable set
<J4kc1> anurag_: Going?
<darksmiley> LjL, ah. it's just that kubuntu doesn't really suit the ubuntu look very well, which is fine as it is parallel, but i'm guessing they will make KDE their primary GUI within a year or so
<kitche> nicola: try gksu thunar
<nicola> ok
<nicola> i'm using fluxbox though
<Megaqwerty> jrib: what is kill -9
<Megaqwerty> ?
<ArrenLex> darksmiley: They will make KDE the default GUI of what?
<darksmiley> ubuntu
<LjL> darksmiley: i wouldn't be so sure honestly, unless you know something i don't
<ArrenLex> darksmiley: How do you figure that?
<nicola> kitche,  same error
<Megaqwerty> jrib: bash doesn't recognize that command
<darksmiley> Mark Shuttleworth is the biggest financial contributor to KDE =)
<jrib> Megaqwerty: it murders the process.  It makes it shutdown right away.  killall -9 beagled
<Crescendo> My number lock key doesn't work.  Pressing the number keys works, but the period doesn't.  What can I do to fix this?
<Megaqwerty> k
<J4kc1> Why do people prefer KDE over Gnome?
<J4kc1> Or vice-versa
<darksmiley> j4kcl, because KDE is the future of linux GUIs =)
<jrib> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<darksmiley> hehe =)
<J4kc1> darksmiley: Kinda heavy though
<LjL> darksmiley: not sure that means much. anyway, on Kubuntu by default (well, it works when it wants to), Gnome applications get the Kubuntu colors and fonts (and looks, thanks to the gtk-qt theme engine)
<ArrenLex> J4kc1: I prefer KDE because it gives me an amazing number of options to do whatever I want, because it is well-organised and feature-complete, pretty, and comes with anything I could want. :)
<borg> xorg keeps saying that i dont have a device section for the second port of my radeon 9800 card when i have already defined it in my xorg.conf, can anybody help?
<coz_> J4kc1, it is a matter of preference i prefer gnome because it is more logical and at this point more stable than KDE
<jvai> i like gnome for it's simplicity, if i need more the terminal is wonderful
<LjL> darksmiley: i suppose they might implement something like that at some stage for the Gnome counterpart
<kitche> borg: what is the second port on your card vga?
<borg> kitche, it's DVI and the second is a VGA
<darksmiley> j4kcl, i think... gnome is a great GUI, but it's a little limited now, and KDE has a lot more flexibility and power, but is still in development really
<ArrenLex> coz_: KDE is unstable for you?
<darksmiley> it's not as solid as gnome
<J4kc1> See? Edgy already started screwing my PC
<Fenix-Dark> whats the latest release of ubuntu?
<coz_> ArrenLex, kde is more unstable tha gnome yes
<LjL> !edgy | Fenix-Dark
<ubotu> Fenix-Dark: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<ArrenLex> coz_: Odd. I've never noticed problems.
<coz_> ArrenLex, gnome is free anyway
<J4kc1> They're both free
<coz_> sort of
<ArrenLex> coz_: And? So is KDE. o_O
<darksmiley> arrenlex, i think he;s right, KDE doesnt quite match gnome in terms of all round stability and stuff. gnome is just rock solid
<ArrenLex> coz_: They're both GPL-licensed...
<darksmiley> but it will get there =)
<Megaqwerty> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35686/
<ArrenLex> darksmiley: News to me, but I've not run gnome much so I don't know.
<J4kc1> KDE will eventually overcome Gnome
<jrib> Megaqwerty: ok it should be doing its thing now
<J4kc1> Just like Linux will overcome Windows
<ArrenLex> J4kc1: And the snow will overcome Hell.
<J4kc1> And Ubuntu will overcome all other Distros
<Megaqwerty> jrib: top doesn't seem to agree
<J4kc1> Arrenlex: Exactly!
<ArrenLex> J4kc1: I hope not. I hate ubuntu.
<Megaqwerty> jrib: unless it takes 0 cpu
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> !offtopic | J4kc1, ArrenLex, coz_, darksmiley
<ubotu> J4kc1, ArrenLex, coz_, darksmiley: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<J4kc1> Then why are you here? =P
<J4kc1> LjL, Sorry
<ArrenLex> J4kc1: To help newbies. =P
<darksmiley> ah!! hehe!
<darksmiley> oops
<darksmiley> we digress
<jvai> lol.. my desktop is basic, i transparented the panels, terminal, & the xchat client, threw a dark grey gnome background in for the "unix" look... ppl dont kno what to make of it in starbuck's
<Megaqwerty> jrib: ideas/
<giblets> I'm getting incredibly slow internet speed here.... no proxy config could be detected, not sure if there is a proxy though. any ideas what might be causing this? when I ping google, there's no lost packets... it just took 45 seconds for 6 packets
<Megaqwerty> *?
<jrib> Megaqwerty: when you run 'beagles-status' and wait like 20 seconds, it does no show you any information?
<kitche> !ipv6|giblets
<ubotu> giblets: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Megaqwerty> jrib: none
<JonTec> hey, I can't login correctly to kubuntu. and the boys over at #kubuntu ain't being to helpful. lol. I enter my username, but I can't enter my password: it doesn't even ask me for it. It just says "Incorrect login".
<Megaqwerty> jrib: I'm baffled
<jrib> Megaqwerty: beagle-info --status
<kitche> JonTec: how you trying to login? command line kdm?
<JonTec> no, like gui... like how I always do
<Megaqwerty> jrib: giving it 20 secs....
<con-man> I cant wait to play the new WoW patch
<Megaqwerty> jrib: nothing
<kitche> JonTec: try this alt+ctrl+f2 and see if you can log in that way
<jrib> Megaqwerty: try shutting down beagle, deleteing ~/.beagle/ and starting over
<JonTec> kitche: I think I can, I can ssh in
<JonTec> lemme try
<Megaqwerty> jrib: what do you mean? like delete it, and then re-install beagle?
<darksmiley> heehee i'm doing a complete rootkit check! never tried this before
<astronouth7303> sometimes, X misses a keyup or something, and it will repeat a key like a thousand times. (A Saitek gamers keyboard) What's up and how do I fix it?
<Megaqwerty> jrib: or $beagle-shutdown then delete then $beagled $beagle-status
<Megaqwerty> ?
<jrib> Megaqwerty: yes, the latter
<Megaqwerty> k
<JonTec> kitche: wow. yeah, it won't let me login
<giblets> kitche: thanks
<shayan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313961
<shayan_> solve that and get a cookie
<shayan_> please
<jrib> shayan_: what kind?
<Jeeva> no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<shayan_> jrib: anything you want
<jrib> Jeeva: install build-essential, this is on the wiki page
<kitche> shayan_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pick the resolutions you want to use when it gets to the res part or
<Jeeva> my internet is to slow to browse
<kitche> !fixres|shayan_
<ubotu> shayan_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jeeva> timeout ftw
<hoto> Hello, my gnome-panel somehow is using up 10MB of my RAM. Is it supposed to use up this much?
<kitche> !ipv6|Jeeva
<ubotu> Jeeva: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Megaqwerty> jrib: thou art a genius!
<Jeeva> kitche: and that is for .. ?
<Dev05_> Does anyone have an idea on how to install Pigment (a Fluendo app)?
<shayan_> kitche, am i supposed to do that in recoverymode?
<Megaqwerty> jrib: I am getting some status messages from beagled'
<shayan_> or in gnome?
<kitche> Jeeva: to disable ipv6 which will make your net slow if you don't use ipv6
<Jeeva> kitche: try living in a country with 3rd world bandwidth :P
<kitche> shayan_: do it in a terminal
<LaserLine> I'm going through the Xen tutorial and it says 'where xxx is the partition where your root is located' ... root=/dev/xxx <- how do I find that info out?  Is it hdd?
<Jeeva> i dont use IPV6
<Jeeva> just try using Telkom for a bit :P
<kitche> Jeeva: doesn't mean your browser isn't using it if your using firefox it has ipv6 enabled
<LjL> Jeeva: that's precisely the point - you're not using it. anyway, you seem to be on DSL...?
<Dev05_> LaserLine, Use gnomeparted and check where / is mounted.
<Jeeva> LjL: try south african ADSL :P
<Megaqwerty> jrib: I'm gonna kill gaim now so it can index all the logs. Thanks again!
<Jeeva> big diff
<J4kc1> 14 minutes till I go crazy
<Jeeva> more like jazzed up 900 BPS modem
<Jeeva> selling for "1mbit ADSL"
<crackcorn> howdy, everytime my screensaver comes on it logs me out. is there a way around that besides never letting my screensaver kick in
<jrib> MeisterZopf: I don't think you need to kill gaim, but glad you got it to work
<Jeeva> LjL: i dont need to use it
<LaserLine> Dev05_ I appreciate the help, but could you ellaborate a bit... how would I use gnomeparted.. thanks
<Jeeva> so you're telling me the rest of the countries population, using ADSL is all wrong ?
<Jeeva> mmkay
<kitche> crackcorn: do you mean the screensaver when you try to resume brings up a password dialog box? since you can turn that off in the screensaver dialog box
<BackPacker> crackcorn: are you sure it's logging you out? Or is it just asking for your password?
<LjL> Jeeva: yes. if you read that page, it explains that having it enabled (and it *is* enabled by default) may sometimes slow things down, when you're *not* using it
<crackcorn> yes, its completely logging me out and starting a new session when i log back in, my old session isnt listed
<Dev05_> LaserLine, Hehe. Give me a sec...
<Jeeva> LjL: dont need to
<phaedrus44> ello....everyonce and a while i have to unplugg my usb network card and plug it back in to get the connection again..the usb network card is setup as wlan0 drawing a static ip from my router...any ideas..possibly with hotplug?
<Jeeva> LjL: try reading FAULTY Report lines
<Jeeva> faulty report lines doesn't depend on my computer
<Dev05_> LaserLine, run gksudo gparted
<Jeeva> or when a black steals your copper cable
<Jeeva> big diff ;P
<BackPacker> phaedrus44: I used to get that when running Mandrake with a usb connection to my cable modem. I gave up and got an ethernet card
<darksmiley> LjL, well, looks like pc is clean anyway! i think i'll just remove that HP driver for now as i really don't need it.  thanks though man! =)
<darksmiley> later all!
<LaserLine> Dev05_: it says gparted: command not found
<BackPacker> phaedrus44: I mean a PCI ethernet card
<Dev05_> LaserLine, Ok then... Are you on GNOME?
<phaedrus44> BackPacker ...no dice i need wireless..i live in an old building without cable wiring
<LaserLine> yes
<jaryn> Question: any idea on why Totem movie player would be able to play mp3s/wavs/etc   but rhythmbox/audacity can not?
<jaryn> -it shows them as playing, but no sound comes out
<Jeeva> LjL: i've been online for ~13 years now, i know when its line related or browser/OS
<Jeeva> and i dont use FailFox 2.0
<BackPacker> phaedrus44: Oh, sorry, I missed the 'wlan0' part
<phaedrus44> hehe
<phaedrus44> no prob
<BackPacker> phaedrus44: have you tried just doing 'ifdown wlan0' followed by 'ifup wlan0'?
<Dev05_> LaserLine, If so, you may run gedit /etc/fstab or if you're on KDE, kate /etc/fstab
<shayan_> kitche, that just made my screen go black, so i rebooted
<iratik> ?
<phaedrus44> BackPacker:  i dont want to do either..i need a connection that doesnt drop
<hikenboot> anyone in here good with dynamic dns/bind9/webmin?
<Bakefy> what bit torrent application do you all prefer
<crackcorn> sorry the computer i was on completely locked up and had to be rebooted, im now ona  machine next to it. not sure if it went through, but yes its completely logging me out, the lock screensaver option is not checked
<Trini_Man> transmission
<jrombousk> good morning all
<BackPacker> phaedrus44: I understand that. Wish I could help more...
<Trini_Man> Freeloader
<jrombousk> anyone know how to use the defrag tool for ubuntu?
<LaserLine> Dev05_ I see a bunch of text, but the only thing that seems like it would be it is /dev/hdd whish is right next to /media/cdrom0 ? so /dev/hdd
<BackPacker> jrombousk: what defrag tool?
<Shaba1> Hello all
<Bakefy> I have used utorrent for windows.  is there anything like it for linux?
<jrombousk> well its acting sluggish, so i figured its fragmented, i found one on the ubuntu forums
<kitche> Bakefy: utorrent can run in wine if you want to use it
<BackPacker> Bakefy: azureus, bittorrent, ktorrent
<Shaba1> anyone have experiance on getting unbuntu to query a dhcp server?
<kitche> Shaba1: sudo dhclient <device> or what do you mean exactly
<jrombousk> its also on aptitude
<Shaba1> I would guess that is it kitche
<Bakefy> does win require a lot of resources?
<dustin> question... my headset sound isnt working for some reason, any ideas?
<Shaba1> But I am a windows administrator
<Jeeva> 4 AM
<Jeeva> zzz time
<dustin> im running edgy btw
<BackPacker> jrombousk: most linux filesystems don't need defragmenting
<Shaba1> We are getting 15 machines donated with an ubuntu disk.
<Shaba1> the machines are blank
<Trini_Man> All dont need to defrag
<Trini_Man> lol
<Trini_Man> windows with the Crapy file system needs to
<Shaba1> I mean I do not want to look a gift horse in the mouth
<kitche> Shaba1: dhclient <dev> will make it get an ip from a dhcp server it usually works by default
<BackPacker> Trini_Man: maybe someone will write one that does need defragging... :-)
<Shaba1> but trying to get these machines to work with my window2000 server is going to be a B*$%h
<jrombousk> alright, i guess i have some other problem thats causing the slow transfer off of the laptop
<Trini_Man> lol
<dustin> question about audio + headset
<Trini_Man> shoot
<BackPacker> jrombousk: off of the laptop onto what?
<kitche> Shaba1: not really just install samba and read samba's website
<dustin> I can record my voice... and I can hear my voice playback on my speakers, but not on my headset
<jrombousk> a win xp machine, with wired lan
<Dev05_> LaserLine, Find under the <mount point> column, /
<Shaba1> kitche
<jake> hello, I am trying to watch  a video on google and I have no sound I believe its with flash  7
<BackPacker> jrombousk: could be ethernet frame size
<crimsun> the -backports repo contains flash 9
<Shaba1> I do not want to have to remake the whole archtecture of my network
<Trini_Man> yeah Flash hogs the Audio on the system
<nothlit> BackPacker, the noncontinguous % will steadily increase, so over time it may be wise to defrag...
<Shaba1> Just for these 15 maCHINES.
<Trini_Man> u need to close other apps using audio like media players
<jrombousk> how would i change that ?
<Dev05_> LaserLine, Or, if on GNOME, gnome-system-monitor is easier.
<Trini_Man> then restart the browser
<kitche> Shaba1: you don't have to I know many windows administrators that run mixed network
<Shaba1> If my boss approves it I am just going to buy 15 more winxp licenses
<BackPacker> nothlit: how much time?
<dustin> my issue is without having flash open... I have audio, but for some reason it just doesnt work through my headset
<crimsun> dustin: asoundconf list
<dustin> crimsum: Names of available sound cards:
<con-man> can I run AIGLX on a radeon X1600
<dustin> CK804
<dustin> UART
<LaserLine> Dev05_:  Thanks uner System Monitor... under the File Systems tab I see /dev/hda1 under Device and a / under Directory... thanks
<crimsun> dustin: now pastebin (see topic) ``amixer''
<BackPacker> Has anyone created a torrent for Ubuntu Multimedia Center?
<Dev05_> LaserLine, That's it then. That's your device. You're welcome (always tell, I'm on GNOME/KDE/Xfce :D)
<con-man> can I run AIGLX on a radeon X1600
<x-r00t-x> my gnome bar is hang. how do i kill it ? killall gnome-bar or what?
<dustin> crimsum: so what do you mean by (see topic) ? sorry im pretty new
<kitche> x-r00t-x: killall gnome-panel
<x-r00t-x> tnx kitche  :D
<LaserLine> Dev05_: yeah thanks... i guess i always assumed ubuntu would all be gnome and kubuntu would be all kde in those channels, but will do thanks again
<Dev05_> LaserLine, :) np
<Crescendo> My number lock key doesn't work.  Pressing the number keys works, but the period doesn't.  What can I do to fix this?
<Wyld> is it the kb?
<jrombousk> thanks, gnight
<dope> how come everytime i start up ubuntu it does the "checking root file system" operation?
<crimsun> !paste > dustin
<crackcorn> any ideas on the screensaver logging me out when it kicks in
<dustin> crimsum: ok, got it... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35690/
<groklem> random question... I have updated sources.list to 'universe' and run 'apt-get update' but still can't find 'trac' with 'apt-cache search'... clues?
<nothlit> BackPacker, depends on how often you use you drive and how you use it
<BHSPitMonkey> hmm
<BHSPitMonkey> this is troublesome.
<Malachi> I installed the upgrade to lib-xine, and now I can't play any Divx/Mpeg4 videos.
<J4kc1> I will have Edgy in 7 minutes
<jvai> crackcorn i think the power management thru the battery has alot to do w/ it.. i set mines to never blank, or no power save, it blanks still aftr 30mins
<jrib> groklem: pastebin your sources.list please
<dope> how come everytime i start up ubuntu it does the "checking root file system" operation?
<BackPacker> nothlit: I read some time ago that ext2 works best when file data blocks are non-contiguous. Can't remember the source, though...
<kitche> dope: maybe your system isn't being shutdown correctly
<BHSPitMonkey> sometimes when I boot, I end up with a black screen that says "Starting up ..." "kill: could not kill pid '1852': No such process."
<dustin> Malachi: I had that issue too, i couldnt figure it out, but I found that installing VNC Viewer instead of using Totem works just fine for DIvx stuff
<BHSPitMonkey> and that's the end of the road.
<BHSPitMonkey> VLC
<BHSPitMonkey> not VNC
<dope> hmm
<nothlit> BackPacker, Ummm... ok.... but no one would use a non journaling file system now anyways
<Malachi> dustin: Yeah, I'm using VLC now, and I love it, but I would like Totem integration.
<dustin> ahh, my bad, yeah, VLC... i've been stuck on VNC Viewer
<J4kc1> dustin: VLC doesn't play WMV's =/
<jvai> oi! i found a win 95 cd @ work!!
<nothlit> It does
<crackcorn> ive set it to never, we'll see here in 5
<Malachi> dustin: For democracy and stuff. And it doesn't play .wmvs
<effward> I have a quick question: Where is the best place to find screenshots of Ubuntu?
<J4kc1> It does?
<x-r00t-x> lol # jvai
<kitche> effward: OSdir.com in their screenshot gallery
<shayan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313961 SOLVE IT AND GET A COOKIE!
<jvai> smh
<effward> Thank you kitche
<dustin> Malachi: ahh ok, i wasnt sure, i havent come across any WMVs, but yeah, i can see how it would mess with democracy
<shayan_> kitche, that made my screen black, the restart command
<x-r00t-x> lol @ shy
<x-r00t-x> lol @ shayan_
<shayan_> :P
<kitche> shayan_: you mean /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<groklem> jrib: ok
<shayan_> kitche, yes
<Malachi> dustin: Is it a xine or totem problem?
<nothlit> I've played wmvs with vlc
<olu> where can i get a nvidia-glx driver that works with kernel 2.6.19?
<kitche> shayan_: well it should stop X then restart it
<shayan_> how long should it take?
<kitche> olu: you can't unless you compile the driver yourself
<effward> What is the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<dustin> Malachi: I honestly dont know, the places i've looked it seems to be a totem problem since VLC works
<nothlit> ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x server too
<jrib> effward: kubuntu uses kde by default, ubuntu uses gnome by default
<olu> bah okay kitche thx=)
<kitche> nothlit: well that actually should kill X but in ubuntu it doesn't
<effward> Thank you jrib
<nothlit> effward, ubuntu uses the gnome desktop environment, and kubuntu uses the kde desktop environment
<regeya> whee.
<nothlit> kitche, then what does it do
<shayan_> kitche, i dont need to restart x, i need to display 1400x1050 and might just reformat to do it lol
<wylde> I am unable to network a ubuntu 6.1 and an ubuntu 6.06 so that I can trade files between them. I am able to see the 6.1 machine on the 6.06, but not vice versa. I am able to get both of them to see a windows machine on samba, but I need some sort of a login on windows, and my username and pw don't do it. neither does root and the pw. Help please?
<regeya> and xubuntu would use xfce...
<regeya> and the 10,000 other *buntus use other stuff.
<groklem> jrib: pasted...
<jrib> groklem: link?
<BackPacker> effward: but you can install Ubuntu and then install the kde desktop and end up with kubuntu
<kitche> shayan_: to get that resolution when you edit xorg.conf you gotta restart X
<Malachi> dustin: VLC comes with codecs, doesn't it?
<groklem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35691/
<nothlit> nah theres only about 6 other ubuntus
<Malachi> dustin: But I'll leave you alone and try to find an answer.
<kitche> nothlit: it suppose to act like killall but for X but since there is gdm script running it just restarts it
<regeya> I'm embarrassed that I'd never heard of auto-apt until this week.  how sad is that...
<BackPacker> wylde: have you tried using NFS with the two ubuntu machines?
<dustin> Malachi: ok, that would probably be best as I dont think I can be much help
<nothlit> Yeah, I thought gdm was supposed to do that
<kitche> shayan_: or do the dpkg-reconfigure way
<J4kc1> regeya: what's auto-apt?
<groklem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35691/
<wylde> backpacker: what is that?
<jrib> groklem: what does 'apt-cache policy trac' say?
<startswithz> how difficult is it to install ubuntu 6.10 on a amd 64 with an nvidia card?
<nothlit> kitche, ctrl+alt+backspace works fine for any xserver started with xinit
<valkarin> Is this the place for neophyhtes or should I be else where
<regeya> !auto-apt
<ubotu> auto-apt: package search by file and on-demand package installation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.20 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 216 kB
<J4kc1> Edgy...
<nothlit> without the restarting
<BackPacker> wylde: Network File System - the standard Unix way of getting machines talking to each other on a LAN
<jrib> valkarin: you are in the right place
<dustin> crimsum: crimsum, did you check out that paste of my amixer ?
<groklem> Unable to locate package trac
<jrib> groklem: 'sudo apt-get update' complete ok?
<regeya> J4kc1: if you install stuff from source, it'll fetch needed packages automagically.  for example if you ran auto-apt run ./configure it'd grab deps
<kitche> nothlit: if you try it on another distro it will kill X until you type startX unless you have gdm/kdm script running
<regeya> (if they're available)
<J4kc1> regeya: Ohhhh
<wylde> backpacker: will apt-get do that?
<godlygeek> hi all - i was in this channel about a week ago trying to find a solution to a problem where my laptop backlight would come back on after being turned off by acpi's lid.sh script. FWIW, if anyone else ever asks, turning off the monitor's DPMS in xorg.conf seems to have fixed the problem for me.
<fnordfn> howdy! my wifi card works on the ubuntu live cd but not on my kubunut desktop.itll work right after i install for like a day or two but then i get tx packet droped errors,is it possible to take the setting ubuntu uses on the live cd and copy the files to my kubuntu box?
<Lam_> do ogg files have id3 tags?
<valkarin> cool.  I was wanting to know about compiling the kernel after install.  Is that the way to do it or do I do it prior to install?
<groklem> Unable to find expected entry  testing/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Lam_> or is it a different tagging system?
<BackPacker> wylde: you'd need to install nfs-network-server and nfs-common - and yes, you can 'apt-get install' them
<groklem> jrib: from apt-get update.... guess thats it.... gonna change my sources
<J4kc1> I have to go now guys
<J4kc1> I love you all
<jrib> groklem: yeah, get rid of testing
<con-man> bye
<BackPacker> wylde: Look here for more information: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<groklem> jrib: wicked that did it... cheers...
<jrib> groklem: np
<groklem> so it was just that testing was failing preventing the universe source from being updated?
<groklem> presumably?
<wylde> backpacker: couldn't find the nfs-network-server package
<jrib> groklem: well testing doesn't exist, so it was looking for something that doesn't exist
<jrib> !repos | groklem
<ubotu> groklem: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wylde> backpacker: but the common one installed fine
<groklem> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
* groklem goes d'oh
<crackcorn> jvai, looks like it was that powermanagement setting. thanks for the help
<BackPacker> wylde: you need the nfs-network-server. What error message did you get? Did you do 'apt-get update' first?
<wylde> i'll do that now
<wylde> wow, big update
<we_need_ur_help> we made a special agreement with google. check this page http://four.fsphost.com/help/
<BackPacker> wylde: Apologies!!! I got the package name wrong. It's network-kernel-server
<x-r00t-x> we_need_ur_help, nice id :D
<wylde> backpacker: lol, thanks
<fnordfn> so no help with the wifi problem?
<wylde> backpacker: i'll use that one
<BackPacker> wylde: DAMN! got it wrong again!!! It's nfs-kernel-server
<wylde> lol
<dustin> anyone have issues with audio playback on headphones?
<LjL> !offtopic | we_need_ur_help
<ubotu> we_need_ur_help: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BackPacker> wylde: too late in the day... :-)
<jvai> did any1 see my question? tmobile logged me out
<fnordfn> i got logged out too
<wylde> backpacker:  i feel ya
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ipa104.3.tellas.gr]  by LjL
<BackPacker> jvai: Your question doesn't turn up in a text search
<dustin> so has anyone had issues with audio playback on headphones?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<wylde> backpacker: "not starting nfs kernel daemon: no exports".  whazzat mean?
<ubun> how come when i type 'uptime' it says there's 3 users? it's only supposed to be me and maybe root if i'm sudo'd isn't it?
<BackPacker> wylde: did you see the URL I showed you earlier? I'll put it up again...
<BackPacker> wylde: Look here for more information: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<wylde> ok
<jrib> ubun: try the 'w' command
<Hooked-on-GL> wylde: Zakk Wylde? :)
<ubun> ah
<ubun> it's me 3 times :/
<jvai> question: how do i access the shares on a windows network? i can see the servers, but when i try i get a "cannot display" & something like that, i didnt like samba, because it made my box visible on the network.. i didnt like the open 139 port w/ samba
<wylde> backpacker: zakk?
<jvai> i can get email, but i cant mount the shares
<wylde> backpacker: oops
<BackPacker> wylde: don't ask me...
<ryanakca> why do I get http://pastebin.ca/270098 when running pbuilder-feisty ?
<wylde> hooked-on-gl: who?
<[Relic] > is there any thing that will cause problems if I switch for an amd board to an intel board?  aka will I need to reinstall or will it just detect the hardware changes?
<Hooked-on-GL> wylde:  My fave guitarist.  thought you might be named after him :P
<wildcat_19> how do  i mount a windows partition? i get an error that hda1 does not exist
<jrib> ryanakca: seen http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pbuilder-maint/2006-July/001079.html ?
<BackPacker> wildcat_19: you need an entry in /etc/fstab. When do you get that error?
<Dev05_> Does anyone know how to install Elisa/Pigment on Edgy?
<jvai> active directory doesnt play nice w/ ubuntu
<wylde> hooked-on-gl: nope, sorry
<wildcat_19> when i run sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitche> jvai: well it does if you use openldap
<BackPacker> wildcat_19: what do you get if you open a terminal and enter 'ls -l /dev/hda1' (without the quotes)?
<bummers> hi
<jvai> ooo, i saw that in evolution, but i couldnt get email thru that.. i need a separate package? kitche
<wildcat_19> no such file or directory
<BackPacker> wildcat_19: then it doesn't exist...
<ryanakca> jrib: looking at it, thanks
<wylde> backpacker: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html -- what is a hostname declaration as stated on the configuration part of this page?
<kitche> jvai: look up openldap but not sure if that's what you want or not
<jvai> i get email locally thru pop on evolution, snap, i even got the network printer config'd
<BackPacker> wildcat_19: what makes you think windows is on hda1?
<wildcat_19> BackPacker: where else would my windows partition be then?
<jvai> in the repos? kitche
<Hellevator> one question thats kind of been at the back of my mind... why did Ubuntu start with 4.10 anybody know?
<BackPacker> wylde: hold on while I read the relevant part of the page
<jvai> i'll look it up
<wildcat_19> BackPacker: first partition of first hard drive
<Hellevator> why not start at 1.0
<wildcat_19> BackPacker: is that not how it works?
<wylde> because it is better than that
<BackPacker> wildcat_19: hold on, I've got two conversations going on at the same time...
<wildcat_19> k
<astronouth7303> wildcat_19: for me, linux reverses the order of the partitions
<astronouth7303> (or windows does, I'm not sure which)
<ryanakca> jrib: that seems to be exactly what I'm experiencing
<wildcat_19> how can i find out what it is then?
<jrib> ryanakca: yes, though it just went away for the initial reporter it seems, without any real solution
<kitche> wildcat_19: sudo fdisk -l
<jvai> i gotta go ppl, starbucks is gettin ppl out
<jvai> ty all
<ryanakca> jrib: any idea on how to compile my packages in a pbuilder-like environment now that I don't have pbuilder?
<BackPacker> wylde: see the '*' in those lines just above it? *(ro,sync,no_root_squash)
<ryanakca> how do you install the ubuntu version of kernel 2.6.19 onto edgy?
<BackPacker> wylde: you can substitute the hostname for that *
<BackPacker> wylde: i.e. mybox.myhouse.org(ro,sync,no_root_squash)
<jrib> ryanakca: I've only used pbuilder for doing that but I suppose you can setup a chroot yourself
<BackPacker> wylde: or, e.g. 192.168.0.0/24(ro,sync,no_root_squash)
<wylde> backpacker:  what if i'm on the good old MSHOME thing
<fnordfn> am i doomed to never have wifi againe?
<wylde> backpacker: with dynamic ip
<jrib> ryanakca: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<BackPacker> wylde: NFS doesn't know about that. Forget it. You don't need MSHOME with NFS. Just the hostname(s) or IP(s)
<ryanakca> jrib: kk, thanks
<BackPacker> wylde: what IP range is DHCP giving you?
<wylde> backpacker:  like //ubuntu(ro, blah, whatever)
<BackPacker> wylde: No! hostnames don't start with //
<wylde> backpacker: i named my machine ubuntu
<wylde> backpacker: what to i call it
<unclemike> ? can i do i live upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<BackPacker> wylde: with what domain?
<BackPacker> wylde: usually you give a machine a name like ubuntu.wylde.org
<wylde> backpacker: mshome (i didn't know what a domain was)
<CablD_Ubuntu> im at my friend house how can i tell if he has breezy or edgy installed?
<BackPacker> wylde: 'ubuntu' is the host name and 'wylde.org' is the domain
<bruenig> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<CablD_Ubuntu> love bots
<BackPacker> wylde:  and ubuntu.wylde.org is the full hostname
<BackPacker> wylde: but you can just use IP ranges
<wylde> backpacker: i just typed mshome for the host thingie
<kelvie> Anyone know a good program to track a TODO list?
<ryanakca> how do you install the ubuntu/feisty build of kernel 2.6.19 onto edgy?
<startswithz_> how difficult is it to get ubuntu the 64 bit make of ubuntu to work with an nvidia card? I'm dreading putting it on my desktop
<bruenig> kelvie, tomboy perhaps
<BackPacker> wylde: what IP range do your boxes get from the DHCP server (i.e. from your router, ISP, whatever)?
<kitche> startswithz_: as long as you install the nvidia module that is for 64bit your fine
<iratik> I know this is absolutely offtopic - but everyone in both #tomcat and #java don't care, has anyone ever installed tomcat on ubuntu? I've gotten it installed an running but am getting a 403 when going to localhost:8180/manager/html, I investigated at /etc/init.d/tomcat5 and saw that tomcat was running as tomcat5, so i've chmod -R 777 * and chown tomcat5 * from /usr/share/tomcat5/server/webapps and its still giving me 403!~????
<iratik> When i try localhost:8180/manager/html ?!?
<BackPacker> wylde: is it something like 192.168.0.1?
<wylde> backpacker: how do i check that?
<BackPacker> wylde: are you on one of the boxes now?
<wylde> i'm on two
<BackPacker> wylde: in a terminal, enter 'ifconfig'
<startswithz_> kitche: really? I hear a lot of belly aching about the nvidia drivers
<wylde> backpacker: ip? or if?
<BackPacker> wylde: if
<cafuego> wylde: no windowsisms please ;-)
<wylde> lol
<BackPacker> wylde: you should see a section with "Link encap:Ethernet" in it and an IP address on the line below
<cafuego> wylde: you're configuring the interFace, not the iP address!
<wylde> if you insist
<wylde> ah
<wylde> i see
<BackPacker> cafuego: no he isn't. He's trying to set up NFS mounts
<kitche> BackPacker: cafuego just told wylde why it's ifconfig and not ipconfig
<wylde> backpacker:  i see three ip adresses
<BackPacker> kitche: oh, I see. Sorry  :-(
<cafuego> yeah, what (s)he said ;-)
<BackPacker> wylde: it's the 'inet address'
<wylde> backpacker: ok
<wylde> backpacker: then what?
<BackPacker> wylde: what is it?
<wylde> 192.168.1.100
<kelvie> bruenig: looks like a good program, thanks :)
<BackPacker> wylde: ok, so you can substitute 192.168.1.0/24 for the * in /etc/exports if you like
<BackPacker> wylde: or you could just leave it as a * as long as your LAN is firewalled off from the Internet
<wylde> backpacker: will the ip ever change?
<BackPacker> wylde: what's serving it up?
<wylde> backpacker: i dunno, how would i find out
<BackPacker> wylde: what's the machine plugged into?
<wylde> backpacker: a router
<wylde> backpacker: then another one
<lemao> Why the boot method: "server" doesnt work in the alternate Edgy Eft install?
<BackPacker> wylde: then that's where the IP is coming from... one of those routers
<wylde> backpacker: then a cable modem
<wylde> backpacker: so it's not gonna change?
<BackPacker> wylde: Oh, ok, it could be coming from one of those three, but it's unlikely to change
<wylde> ok
<wylde> thanks
<lemao> I get a "cannot find kernel image: server"
<BackPacker> wylde: but why not just get NFS running then worry about the IPs later on. Just leave * in /etc/exports for now
<Crescendo> My number lock key doesn't work.  Pressing the number keys works, but the period doesn't.  What can I do to fix this?
<peder_> I cant ping ipv6 adresses. Anyone know what possibly can be wrong? Can resolve hostnames that points to ipv6 adresses tho
<BrokenPipe> Is there a way to play M4V (iTunes video) files in Linux?
<wylde> backpacker: but that will leave my machines open to the net, and you know my IP
<Chewy954> does anyone know what dock this is? http://gnome-look.org/content/pre3/32326-3.jpg
<BackPacker> wylde: no, I do'nt know your IP from what you've told me. 192.168.100.1 is a local address, not reachable from here
<wylde> can you tell it's local b.c of the 192
<BackPacker> wylde: but I do know that your cable modem's IP is 70.101.214.135 ...  :-)
<BackPacker> wylde: yes, 192.168.x.x IPs are local
<wylde> backpacker:  how do you find out the cable modem thing
<BackPacker> wylde: magic :-)
<wylde> backpacker: ah
<wylde> backpacker: i see
<BHSPitMonkey> the fact that you're behind a router means your computer's not open to outside attacks
<Chewy954> does anyone know what dock this is? http://gnome-look.org/content/pre3/32326-3.jpg
<BackPacker> wylde: I right-clicked your name in the nick list and then clicked 'whois'
<pppoe_dude> wylde, www.whatismyip.com
<Crescendo> Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/eric/.ssh/known_hosts). - bad permission issue?
<BHSPitMonkey> assuming you haven't gratuitously opened a lot of ports
<kitche> wylde: it's from your hostmask
<cafuego> BHSPitMonkey: well... in theory...
<BackPacker> wylde: anyway, don't worry about using 192.168... IPs in /etc/exports for now, just leave the * there and get it running, then you can change the IP range later
<lemao> Is there a diff IRC where I can ask for install questions?
<jpeerless> How can I get gParted to recognize my software RAID setup?
<wylde> backpacker: okey dokey
<pppoe_dude> anyone having their synaptics touchpad not working after resuming from a suspend?
<Chewy954> someone?
<BackPacker> lemao: try asking here
<Chewy954> does anyone know what dock this is? http://gnome-look.org/content/pre3/32326-3.jpg
<pppoe_dude> Chewy954, could be wither engage, kxdocker or gdesklets
<wylde> backpacker: it says that there is no file or directory for /ubutu
<pppoe_dude> Chewy954, looks mostly like engage
<TheDebugger> Guys, is it possible to reinstall ubuntu without deleting my home dir?
<bruenig> Chewy954, yeah looks like engage
<BackPacker> wylde: what does? And what exactly is /ubutu?
<wylde> backpacker: i mean /ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> TheDebugger, only if you have a separate /home partition
<BackPacker> wylde: oh, is that one of the /etc/exports entries?
<TheDebugger> pppoe_dude: Damnit :(
<wylde> backpacker: on the web page you gave me, it has that in the lines of code
<pppoe_dude> TheDebugger, there is another option
<TheDebugger> pppoe_dude: To cry?
<TheDebugger> :)
<Chewy954> ok
<Chewy954> engage
<Chewy954> thx
<pppoe_dude> TheDebugger, if your / is not full, you can use gparted to resize it then make a home partition
<cafuego> Chewy954: probably just the gnome panel in transparent mode with a macos icon set
<BackPacker> wylde: that's just an example. You need to specify the directories you have on *your* machine. The directories you want to export to the other machine
<TheDebugger> pppoe_dude: Oh! :)
<TheDebugger> pppoe_dude: It's possible
<wylde> backpacker: wow, I'm lost
<BackPacker> wylde: say you want to export your home directory. Then you start the line with /home/wylde (or whatever your home dir is called)
* Pelo just had to booth XP to trouble shoot a freind, it was horible 
<Chewy954> cafuego, how do i do that?
<lemao> I am trying to do a server install from the alternate Edgy Eft but when I enter "server" in the boot prompt I get : "Could not find kernel image: server"
<wylde> backpacker: lost like a penguin in the sahara
<kitche> Pelo: what you can't do troubleshooting from your head :P
<BackPacker> wylde: which directories do you want to share with the other box?
<TheDebugger> pppoe_dude: And, would you do it if you were me, its gparted a trustable tool to do that?
<bruenig> lemao, get the server install cd
<wylde> the music one
<Vlet> I just installed the latest nvidia driver using alberto's guide, and my screen is blank. X is runnig, because I can hear the gdm prompt sound. Any suggestions as to why?
<pppoe_dude> TheDebugger, ive done resizing a few times... but not on full or near full harddisks
<bruenig> Vlet, turn your monitor on
<BackPacker> wylde: and what's the music one called?
<lemao> bruenig: I tried that, bur it doesnt work on a MacBookPro Parallels VM
<Crescendo> My number lock key doesn't work.  Pressing the number keys works, but the period doesn't.  What can I do to fix this?
<unclemike> ? can i live upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<Vlet> hah
<pppoe_dude> TheDebugger, works great, might take some time if there's a lot of data on the disk
<Crescendo> Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/eric/.ssh/known_hosts). - bad permission issue?
<Pelo> kitche,  not for network stuff,  I had to have her map some folders again , and I don'T know how to do that off the top
<cafuego> Chewy954: find icons, change panel to be tarnsaprent (right click it)
<TheDebugger> pppoe_dude: I only have 30% of my drive used, so it could works
* cafuego just runs OSX, makes it even easier.
<pppoe_dude> TheDebugger, ya that sounds like it would work. you will need to boot from LiveCD
<wylde> backpacker: it's this one: /home/kevin/music
<bcstv> What is a good app for internet radio?
<lemao> bruenig: apparently Edgy Eft server kernel was compiled for high mem 64 bit memory (or something like that)
<kitche> TheDebugger: the alternate is safer to upgrade from
<Pelo> one thing I do miss about xp I realised is those cd icons that show the content of the disk, like the ubuntu dvd I have in showedup with the ubuntu icon in my computer,  I which ubu would do that
<BackPacker> wylde: ok, then use this line: /home/kevin/music *(ro,sync,no_root_squash)
<wildcat_19> how can i get the buttons to work on my logitech mx518 mouse?
<pppoe_dude> TheDebugger, you don't need more than 5gb for your /
<BackPacker> wylde: you need one line for each directory you want to share
<wylde> backpacker: is that import or export?
<BackPacker> wylde: you're exporting that directory to the other machine
<pppoe_dude> TheDebugger, but i would suggest that you initially create a temp. /home partition, move everything there, then format / and resize it to 5, then expand /home
<BackPacker> wylde:  you could just export /home/kevin, then the other box will see *all* of your stuff
<Wyld> backpacker: ok
<dsnyders> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<wylde> backpacker: I'll do that
<Catshrimp> Hey guys, as long as I specify other paritions, such as /var /usr & /home, I shouldn't need a / parition of 2GB, should?  I can't remember if I read something a while back regarding ubuntu no installing correctly unless it had a / partition of at least 2GB or not.
<BackPacker> wylde: if that's the only directory you want to share with the other machine, then it's the only line you need in /etc/exports
<Wyld> ok
<kitche> Catshrimp: you would still need a / partition
<lemao> Even the Edgy Eft server cd gives me a "Could not find kernel image: server"
<BackPacker> wylde: (or is it Wyld?)
<Catshrimp> kitche: yes, but can it be of a size like 512M instead of 2GB?
<dsnyders> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jpeerless> can someone help me get my RAID array recognized in gParted, I tried installing the DMRAID package, but gParted still just recognizes my two drives seperately
<jpeerless> (im on the ubuntu live linux cd) right now
<wylde> backpacker:it's both
<BackPacker> wylde: kinda thought so  :-)
<Wyld> backpacker: i have 2 comps here
<neosublime> anyone try 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) yet?
<TheDebugger> pppoe_dude: Thanks for everything :)
<Pelo> !raid | jpeerless
<ubotu> jpeerless: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<BackPacker> wylde: so you can set up /etc/exports on both if you like
<Wyld> backpacker: sorry for the confusion
<Wyld> yes
<Wyld> that's what i need
<x-r00t-x> is kppp for kde or gnome?
<kitche> Catshrimp: don't know but I know almost all distros won't install without a / being a certain size
<BackPacker> wylde: that's ok, I'm having a wylde time here... :-)
<kitche> x-r00t-x: kde of course :)
<Catshrimp> kitche: eh, forgive me, I'm used to Gentoo and FreeBSD :)
<x-r00t-x> kitche, can i use it on gnome ?
<dsnyders> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<kitche> x-r00t-x: yes
<BackPacker> wylde: let me know when you've edited and saved both exports files and I'll tell you the next step
<x-r00t-x> cool :D
<Wyld> backpacker: lol
<TheDebugger> Catshrimp: I love FBSD :D
<x-r00t-x> tnx kitche
<kitche> Catshrimp: well FreeBSD is uses slices so it's different
<Catshrimp> kitche: only slightly
<Catshrimp> TheDebugger: I just don't like the update process in FBSD
<Wyld> backpacker: it's giving me a  /home/kevin: is a directory
<BackPacker> Wyld: what is?
<wylde> the cli
<TheDebugger> Catshrimp: Neither I :/
<Wyld> backpacker: both comps
<BackPacker> wylde: what are you doing in the cli? I thought you were editing /etc/exports...
<BackPacker> Wyld: It says on the webpage: "You can configure the directories to be exported by adding them to the /etc/exports file."
<Wyld> backpacker: oops
<Wyld> backpacker: i said i was lost
<BackPacker> Wyld: you were typing them into the cli, weren't you?
<Wyld> umm
<Wyld> yeah
<SinnerG> could anyone tell me how to install ubuntu from out of a debian rescue console?
<SinnerG> aka over network
<BackPacker> Wyld: you need to be root to edit the file. Do you know how to edit a file as root?
<Crescendo> Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/eric/.ssh/known_hosts). - bad permission issue?
<Crescendo> My number lock key doesn't work.  Pressing the number keys works, but the period doesn't.  What can I do to fix this?
<Wyld> backpacker: a refresher would not hurt
<BackPacker> Wyld: what's your favourite editor?
<kitche> Crescendo: might not be a bad permission issue does that say for all hosts?
<Crescendo> kitche, yeah.
<Wyld> backpacker: gedit
<Pelo> Crescendo,  did you test it in  gedit and OO or something ?
<kitche> Crescendo: then it's probably is a perm issue
<Crescendo> Pelo, I don't know.  It's a longstanding issue
<BackPacker> Wyld: so, in that cli you were typing in earlier, enter 'sudo gedit /etc/exports'
<Crescendo> kitche, what are correct permissions?
<Pelo> Crescendo,  bad  keyboard, get a new one
<Crescendo> Pelo, happens on two keyboards
<Crescendo> Maybe it's because I've got them both plugged in?
<Crescendo> Nope.
<kitche> Crescendo: not sure exactly it should be 644 I believe
<Pelo> Crescendo,  open up gedit and test that decimal point , see if you get one
<wubrgamer> `ello
<Pelo> hello wubrgamer
<darkangel_> HI! everyone!!!! I want to know the syntaxis for using panda antivirus
<unclemike> ? can i do a live upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<Chewy954> whats a good vcd burner app?
<bruenig> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bruenig> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3975 kB, installed size 8432 kB
<Madpilot> unclemike, yes, you can
<kitche> !alternate|unclemike
<ubotu> unclemike: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<pluto> Hello.  What is a mailing list?  Do you use e-mail to read from a mail list, or do you use a special mail reader?
<Madpilot> pluto, e-mail
<Wyld> backpacker: would I add the line with ro or with rw?
<darkangel_> yeah I know but my windows is infected so I wanna use it
<darkangel_> :S
<Pelo> Chewy954,  devede
<Chewy954> k3b can burn vcd's?
<unclemike> ok thanks
<Chewy954> devede?
<Chewy954> ok
<Chewy954> cool
<Chewy954> thx
<pluto> Madpilot: Thanks.
<Madpilot> !enter
<BackPacker> Wyld: ro means 'read only'. If you're only going to be playing music you could use 'ro'
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Wyld> backpacker: ok thanks
<unclemike> how good does beryl work in ubuntu...... in mandriva 2007 i couldent get water effects to work
<Wyld> backpacker: it's been edited here
<wylde> backpacker: and here
<Wyld> backpacker: now what
<wylde> backpacker: yeah
<wylde> what
<Catshrimp> On ubuntu are packages installed to /usr or /usr/local?
<kitche> unclemike: the water effects don't work in beryl or atleast they didn't
<BackPacker> wylde: ok, assuming there are no typos, time for the next part...
<wylde> backpacker: yay!
<bruenig> Catshrimp, they are installed in /usr
<darkangel_> so could you tell me how can I scan the windows' partition please?
<Catshrimp> Meh
<Catshrimp> bruenig: thanks though :)
<bruenig> Catshrimp, assuming you apt-get them
<BackPacker> wylde: enter this on each box: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start
<pluto> I want to join the #Python channel, but it says I must be identified first.  What does this mean?
<bruenig> Catshrimp, obvious if you compile you can put it whereever you want
<Chewy954> damn
<Catshrimp> bruenig: yeah, but what's the point in having such a robust package manager :D
<Chewy954> is there a vcd burning app i can do sudo apt-get install for?
<Madpilot> !register | pluto
<wylde> backpacker: one down, looked like it worked, one to go
<ubotu> pluto: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kitche> pluto: you have to be identified by nickserv
<pluto> Thanks you all!
<Wyld> backpacker: the outputs are different for the two boxes, is that bad?
<BackPacker> Wyld: what are they?
<BackPacker> Wyld: I can't quite make them out from here... :-)
<sdundon> Does anyone have experience copying DL dvds?
<Wyld> backpacker: hmmm
<jerp> does anyone have a quick explanation of what happens when 'sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade' is run
<Pelo> sdundon,  what format did you dl ?
<Wyld> backpacker: it'l be a while while i pasebin them
<Wyld> 1paste
<Wyld> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BackPacker> Wyld: Ok, I'll be here for a while
<sdundon> well, I had a dvd that I was backing up
<bruenig> sdundon, I have copied dvds
<sdundon> I have an ISO that failed to burn, which i created with dd.  And I also got gnomebaker, which did not work
<sdundon> I think it may be my hardware.  I couldn't even get it to work in M$.
<sdundon> or gentoo
<sdundon> I figured, if linux could make it easy, it would be Ubuntu
<Pelo> sdundon,  if the iso is borked you might be screwed,  you can alway try to unpack the iso to your hd and see if that works
<sdundon> I can play the iso with totem
<sdundon> it must be fine
<Wyld> backpacker: this is the one that is sending the music, it is also the one with 6.06
<Wyld> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35703/
<BackPacker> Wyld: that one's OK
<sdundon> Pelo, bruenig, can I ask what model drives you have?  for a small amount, I'll just try new hardware
<Pelo> sdundon,  this might be usefull  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso?highlight=(iso)%7C(mount)
<sdundon> I _really_ am beginning to think it's harware
<Pelo> sdundon,  I have lg dvd rw
<sdundon> Pelo, I can mount the iso
<wylde> and this is the other one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35704/
<sdundon> I can play the iso in totem
<Pelo> sdundon,  probably the burner then
<sdundon> the file and the fs are certainly good
<BackPacker> Wyld: that one's OK too
<sdundon> Pelo, that was my feeling
<wylde> backpacker: good
<sdundon> but you say an LG worked for you?
<bruenig> HL-DT-ST - DVDRW GWA-4166B
<Wyld> backpacker: and good here
<BackPacker> wylde: now you need someone on the other box to mount the directory you exported from this box
<BackPacker> wylde: s/someone/somewhere/
<sdundon> bruenig, bad*ass
<sdundon> lol
<sdundon> you get what i mean
<sdundon> thanks a lot
<sdundon> take care ppl
<Pelo> sdundon,   my first lg worked properly for 1 year and then started giving me problems with  dvd writing,  all else being fine ( cd burning,  cd/dvd reading) ,   I got another one  cause they are cheap and I have no money
<Pelo> I now use them both
<wylde> backpacker:  which is this box?
<BackPacker> wylde: you usually mount directories from other machines on a lan in a subdirectory of the /mnt directory
<BackPacker> wylde: the box with the music on is the one you're exporting to the other one, right?
<wylde> backpacker: and how exactally was that done
<sdundon> Pelo, great.  They certainly are cheap.  This pos can't even burn a CD (maybe that's a clue? ;) )
<wylde> backpacker: yeah
<BackPacker> wylde: you create a subdirectory in /mnt, call it something like /mnt/music if you like
<ChrisBradley> man - emulators can be slow at times
<Pelo> sdundon,  are you sure it's a burner and not just a cd/dvd-rom ????
<BackPacker> wylde: you need to be root to do that, so you could do 'mkdir /mnt/music' (or whatever) in the cli
<BackPacker> wylde: I meant 'sudo mkdir /mnt/music'
<sdundon> Pelo, i'm a little insulted
<sdundon> lol
<sdundon> yeah, I'm sure :)
<Pelo> sdundon,  better insulted then dumb
<sdundon> it says DRD-RW DL
<sdundon> true
<arrenlex> Pelo: "than".
<ubun> i have a microsoft mouse with a little button on each side that is made hitting the 'back' and 'forward' button on web browsers, but it's not working in ubuntu. is there a way to get it to work or is it for windows only?
<wylde> backpacker: that is done
<sdundon> lol
* ChrisBradley is installing FreeBSD under ubuntu with qemu
<sdundon> I was gonna let that one slide
<wylde> backpacker: if i did it on both, is that fatal?
* Pelo pumps arrenlex  full of amo 
<VGambit> what was that "upgrade dapper to edgy" site again?
<sdundon> i understand the concern
<arrenlex> Pelo: "ammo".
<sdundon> pick that up troubleshooting clients
<Pelo> any ops around ?
<bruenig> ubun, you should use mouse gestures
<kitche> VGambit: sudo update-manager -c will update you
<wylde> no
<dxdt> ubun, there are ways to get it to work, but I don't know what it is off the top of my head.  I once did it for my logitech mouse.
<arrenlex> Pelo: you can always call them with !ops. Why do you ask?
<DBO> yes, whats up Pelo?
<sdundon> I've been runnin Gentoo about 5 years ow
<sdundon> now
<BackPacker> wylde: you can do the same thing on both if they've each got one or more directories each wants to share with the other, if you know what I mean...
<VGambit> I just did it and it installed some stuff, rebooted
<VGambit> I'll try it again
<sdundon> I do database applications with the Andromeda framework
* Pelo points DBO  to arrenlex  : " kick" 
<BackPacker> wylde: might be less confusing to do one at a time, though
<wylde> backpacker:  like /music, /this /that
<sdundon> postreSQL/PHP for line of business apps
<arrenlex> Pelo: ...? Am I not allowed to ironically correct grammar now?
<ubun> bruenig: mousegestures is a firefox extention?
<dxdt> ubun, best guess would be to get the type of mouse and start googling and looking in the forum.  It will probably me a small change to the xorg.conf file
<VGambit> it says my system is up to date
<DBO> Pelo, why?  hes not being that bad
<BackPacker> wylde: yes, but you could export /music on one machine and /this and /that on the other
<Pelo> arrenlex,  that wasn'T grammar that was spelling
<BackPacker> wylde:  or /music and /this on one, and /music and /that on the other
<arrenlex> Pelo: Oh. Okay, I can see why I should get kicked for spelling. That's serious.
<DBO> arrenlex, stop uhhh... correcting him though, its really not that helpful to the channel
<BackPacker> wylde: and so on
<Pelo> arrenlex,  besides english isnT' my first language
<arrenlex> DBO: Okay.
<arrenlex> Pelo: Neither is it mine.
<DBO> ok problem solved
<wylde> backpacker:  I have to take my sis to her friend's house, i'll be back in ten minutes
<sdundon> Wow
<Pelo> arrenlex,  edmonton ?
<sdundon> big argument over one vowel
<BackPacker> wylde: I'll be here
<arrenlex> Pelo: Yes.
<bruenig> ubun, it won't give you that capability. But if you like using your mouse for doing that, it will allow you to use it to go back and forth. For instance if you use the rocker gestures. If you want to go back, you just right click then left click. Or if you want to go forward to the opposite. Or you can right click and move the the right to go forward and left to go back. It is all customizable, should be a good substitute at least
<VGambit> no help past "run update manager?" :(
<ubun> thanks, i'll try the xorg.conf thing first if not then that :)
<sdundon> peace y'all
<bruenig> Are the us repos down again?
<bitflip> bruenig: something is going on with them for me too
<bruenig> uk I go then
<Catshrimp> Hm, never used ReiserFS, but am wondering if anyone has had an problems with it, or if it's pretty stable (as compared to ext3)?
<VGambit> I still have no idea how to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<Milan> Hello everyone
<Milan> I need very important assistance
<Madpilot> !upgrade | VGambit
<jrib> !upgrade | VGambit
<ubotu> VGambit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jughead> VGambit, I've read a lot of bad stories about folks trying to upgrade
<Madpilot> Milan, it would help if you actually asked a question...
<VGambit> how bad?
<shishir> Can somebody help me install flash & java for amd64 ubuntu
<bitflip> that wasn't too bad - wireless, ati driven laptop functional install in 40 minutes
<bruenig> shishir, go to the forums, there are a few posts with scripts that do it all
<arrenlex> shishir: There is no Flash 64-bit plugin. You will probably have to use 32-bit firefox in a chroot...
<dsnyders> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shishir> how do i use 32 bit firefox
<VGambit> I don't get it
<VGambit> why doesn't the -c suffix cause update manager to tell me about the update?
<bitflip> lol - I just went from x86_64 install to x86 - wasn't worth the hassle of a 64 bit setup
<arrenlex> bitflip: I know where you're coming from.
<Milan> :-) Currently, I am trying to make triple boot on macbook pro..... I have already installed Mac OSX and WIndows XP.... also installation for Kubuntu was being ok until GRUB part of installation.... now I can not install lilo and make it work, even to show up in the boot up choice done via rEFIt
<Milan> so if somebody of you hah a similiar problem and solved it.... then please help
<Milan> :-)
<Lovloss> my computer cant run dvds anymore. what happend :<
<ubun> what's the keyboard command to paste to gnome terminal? Ctrl+insert and Ctrl+V isn't working
<Lovloss> they open a second then close
<bruenig> Lovloss, try opening with vlc?
<nothlit> ctrl+shift+ c/v
<ubun> thanks
<Lovloss> yes i tried that
<bruenig> ubunu, you can highlight text, and then middle click with the mouse wheel to paste it
<Lovloss> It just crashes vlc
<bruenig> Lovloss, you are sure it is not the dvd
<dsnyders> Lovloss, what were you running them with before?  And what did you do between?
<Lovloss> uive tried multiple dvds  :<
<Lovloss> Ive done a lot between with packages, no idea
<Lovloss> I believe it went wrong when i installed xgl
<dsnyders> Lovloss, What dvd players do you have installed?
* bitflip should try xgl sometime just to see what the hype is about
<Milan> somebody knows about triple boot and how to do it correctly from the start to the happy end
<Lovloss> I have vlc, ogle, totem, and gxine
<Lovloss> Not a single one of them work
<dsnyders> Lovloss, Do you have room to download/try mplayer?
<Lovloss> I installed mplayer yesterday because i was trying to encode a video to flash - didnt work out.
<Dragutin00> how do i add available dictionaries to the default ubuntu dictionary
<Lovloss> I dunno whats wrong with my compy at this point. I manually apt-get installed a lot of stuff
<wylde> backpacker: still there?
<BackPacker> wylde: yup
<BackPacker> wylde: just to sum up, you've created /etc/exports with lines for the directories you want to export
<wylde> backpacker: yes
<Dragutin00> nobody ever knows about the dictionary =(
<dsnyders> Lovloss, well, I've never had luck with totem.  Have you looked in your log files for error or warning messages?
<wylde> backpacker: on both comps
<BackPacker> wylde: and you've started the server running in the background on both machines, right?
<wylde> backpacker: yes
<BackPacker> wylde: and you've created at least one directory on one box on which to mount the directory from the other box, yes?
<Lovloss> dsnyders: no... i havent gotten any error messages
<swiltig> Hello everyone!
<swiltig> Hello, swiltig!
<wylde> backpacker: I think so, I've put /mnt/music on both
<tonyyarusso> !hi | swiltig
<ubotu> swiltig: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BackPacker> wylde: and do you have /music in /etc/exports on both machines?
<dsnyders> Lovloss, I'm stumped.  Perhaps doing an uninstall/reinstall of your playback software?
<swiltig> Hello, TiG4!
<swiltig> Hello, najand!
<XiXaQ> Can clients send audio to a NX server using a microphone?
<Lovloss> I guess so... i think ive messed this thing up from farting around without even understanding command line
<swiltig> Hello, Zaka!
<swiltig> Hello, ryukun!
<swiltig> Hello, JensBru!
<wylde> backpacker: I have /kevin in both
<swiltig> Hello, Isaiah!
<Isaiah> Is this anything to worry about "Checking `bindshell'... INFECTED (PORTS:  5190)" reported by the chkrootkit?
<arrenlex> Hello, arrenlex!
<wylde> lol
<najand> hey all...
<wylde> and me!
<Zaka> hi all!
<BackPacker> wylde: it's best to be consistent. If you want to mount something into /mnt/music, then it's likely you'll want to mount /home/kevin/music on it, right?
<najand> I have a problem with installing ubuntu on my new computer
<sc4ttrbrain> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<wylde> backpacker: i suppose...
<dsnyders> Lovloss, With the command line comes much power, and much responsibility
<Zaka> sry I've a problem ,.. i i've just installed ubuntu but after it loads the screen is black !
<Lovloss> so ive discovered
<BackPacker> wylde: so you create /mnt/music on one machine, and you have a line in /etc/exports for /mnt/kevin/music on the other machine
<Zaka> what could it be ?
<BackPacker> wylde: that way you can then mount /mnt/kevin/music onto /mnt/music
<BackPacker> wylde: and you do the same kind of thing on the other machine to export to the first one
<sc4ttrbrain> !grub-gfxboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-gfxboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wylde> backpacker: how do i browse the file system as root?
<gribelu> hey guys... anyone ever discover a way to disable the Trash completely in GNOME .. or is it wastebasket? :)))
<dsnyders> wylde, sudo ls?
<BackPacker> wylde: using Gnome? I don't know. I'm a KDE user myself. Basically you start the file manager from the shell with 'sudo' or 'gksudo'
<BackPacker> wylde: might be  a menu entry to do just that
<Zaka> does anybody knows what kind of problem is if ubuntu remains on black screen after loading?
<savvas> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic linux-headers-2.6.17-10 linux-headers-generic < apt-get autoremove says it's ok to remove, is it true?
<wylde> backpacker: is the line is exports supposed to be /mnt.. or /home/...
<Zaka> oh no NT Authoriy system !
<BackPacker> wylde: /home - /mnt is where you mount exported directories
<dsnyders> Zaka, What happens with <ctrl><alt><F1> on that black screen?
<BackPacker> wylde: and you're exporting /home/kevin/music - or you could just export /home/kevin and mount it onto /mnt/kevin on the other machine. It's just best to be consistent
<wylde> backpacker:  so on the machine that i want to give the music to, it should read /home/kevin/music *(ro,sync,no_root_squash)
<BackPacker> wylde: no, that's the line for the machine that the music is already on. That's what you want to export to the other machine
<kralcymerej> can anyone tell a complete newb what the easiest way to play *.asx streaming audio is?
<gribelu> as i was saying "hey guys... anyone ever discover a way to disable the Trash completely in GNOME "
<BackPacker> wylde: that's why I said it's best to just do one machine at a time
<wylde> backpacker: hmmm
<Wyld> backpacker: ok
<Wyld> backpacker:  the machine that is giving the music
<Hooked-on-GL> kralcymerej: sorry, not sure :( have you tried wikipedia etc?
<Wyld> backpacker: /home/kevin *(ro,sync,no_root_squash) like this?
<BackPacker> Wyld: so the machine with the music on it has /home/kevin/music in /etc/exports, and the other one has the /mnt/music directory onto which /home/kevin/music is mounted
<wylde> backpacker: and the reciever like how?
<ubun> for some reason my ubuntu clock says it's december 7th, it's been saying that all day but it's the 6th here. how can i change it? (i used internet time syncing when i installed it yesterday)
<dsnyders> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<BackPacker> Wyld: if you're exporting /home/kevin (as per the above line) then you probably want to mount it into /mnt/kevin on the other one, rather than /mnt/music
<Wyld> backpacker:  ok
<kralcymerej> yeah I have and I've tried a bunch of firefox plugins! all I want to do is listen to a freakin' radio station!!!
<kralcymerej> ARGGGG
<ClydeGoffe> hey does anyone know how to get sound working for ubuntu 6.10 server
<BackPacker> wylde: you don't need to put anything in /etc/exports on the second machine relating to the directories on the first machine. /etc/exports is only a list of the directories you wan to share with the other machine
<ubun> i use rhythmbox for radio
<blaa> !tomcat5 | blaa
<ubotu> tomcat5: Java Servlet 2.4 engine with JSP 2.0 support. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.30-11 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 336 kB
<BackPacker> wylde: ok?
<blaa> !tomcat5.5 | blaa
<ubotu> tomcat5.5: Java Servlet 2.4 engine with JSP 2.0 support. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.17-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 340 kB
<wylde> backpacker: ok
<ubun> nevermind to my question i figured it out
<ClydeGoffe> i have ubuntu server installed on my laptop
<wylde> backpacker: the second machine is the one that is getting the music?
<ClydeGoffe> sound works if i install ubuntu desktop
<ClydeGoffe> only I dont like gnome or kde
<alt3r> sry guys.. i need help! i get a black screen when ubuntu is loading !
<ClydeGoffe> so installed ubuntu server and apt-get install afterstep
<BackPacker> wylde: so, if you have /etc/exports set up on the first machine, and a directory to mount on to on the second machine (the one that's getting the music from the first machine), then we're nearly there
<najand> I have a new computer with the following specs: M/B: Intel DP965LT/ Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6400/ Mem: 2G/Video Card: ASUS NVida ED7900 GeForce/Sound Card: SoundBlaster XiFi Fatal1ty and I want to install ubuntu, but whenever I start to do so I get the following error: [4294668.174000] PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@90000000 For 000:01:00.0 Do you have any clues?
<ClydeGoffe> how do i go about getting my sound to work
<dsnyders> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<Hooked-on-GL> alt3r: Where about does it stop?  During the bootsplash?
<BackPacker> wylde: ok?
<amandalynn> Question Repositorys. does any one know how you can restore the defaults to your repositories?
<wylde> backpacker: ok
<alt3r> after that
<Wyld> backpacker:  ok
<Wyld> backpacker:  it is as it should be
<Wyld> backpacker:  i think
<alt3r> after the screen splash
<BackPacker> wylde: now you can try actually mounting the directory. What's the name of the directory you're mounting onto? The one on the 2nd machine?
<dsnyders> amandalynn, do you know claire-annette?
<amandalynn> no i dont
<wylde> backpacker: by mounting, you mean the place that i will access the other machine?
<tonyyarusso> !easysource | amandalynn
<ubotu> amandalynn: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
* wylde feels sorry for backpacker having to put up with a newbie like me
<BackPacker> wylde: machine 1 is exporting a directory, say /home/kevin/music, and this directory will be mounted onto /mnt/music on the 2nd machine. In other words, once it's mounted, you'll see the files that are in /home/kevin/music on the first machine appearing in /mnt/music on the 2nd machine. Clear?
<alt3r> Hooked-on-GL: do u know what could it be ?
* BackPacker has been there, done that, got the t-shirt...
<amandalynn> tonyyarusso: thanks
<wylde> crystal
<wylde> lol
<TiG4> How is it that I can't kill a process even if I sudo kill it?
<sc4ttrbrain> Ok, i confused, whats the different between gfxboot and grub-gfxboot? And between usplash vs gfxboot ?
<wylde> backpacker: whoo hoo
<ClydeGoffe> can anyone help with my sound problem
<BackPacker> wylde: so, which directory is listed in /etc/exports on the 1st machine
<wylde> backpacker: i understand
<najand> noone?
<najand> Please Help
<tonyyarusso> TiG4: Use kill -9 pid
<TiG4> thanks
<Wyld> backpacker:  /home/kevin/music
<Hooked-on-GL> alt3r:  It could be one of many things.  like a failure to load the X server, or some kind of init problem
<SilentDis> hi hi
<wylde> hi
<wylde> hi
<Hooked-on-GL> hi
<BackPacker> Wyld: And what's the name of the directory you created on the 2nd machine? /mnt/music ?
<Pelo> 'lo
<alt3r> Hooked-on-GL: i've just installed it is my first installation
<wylde> backpacker: yes
<Hooked-on-GL> alt3r:  What kind of GFX card do you have?
<Wyld> backpacker:  umm
<Wyld> wait
<Wyld> no
<phu> how do I redirect "dmesg" to a file
<alt3r> Hooked-on-GL sound blaster audigy 2
<alt3r> sry
<BackPacker> wylde: and what's the hostname of the 1st machine?
<alt3r> nvidia 6600 gt
<Hooked-on-GL> alt3r:  No, like, video card
<Hooked-on-GL> k
<Wyld> backpacker:  nm it's right
<tonyyarusso> phu: 'dmesg > somefile'
<VividHazE> Hey can anyone help me, I'm trying to get openChrome installed on a Fujitsu Siemens laptop with a VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP Graphics card, but the forum posts about it arn't working.
<SilentDis> just reading the posts about automatix over on Planet Ubuntu...  glad to see I wasn't the only one having problems with it.  had to reinstall dapper when I first started playing with it because of that thing :P
<Hooked-on-GL> does a message appear?
<alt3r> no
<Wyld> backpacker:  the ip #?
<alt3r> black
<ClydeGoffe> hey all, anyone available to help me with my sound issue?
<BackPacker> Wyld: enter 'hostname' in a terminal
<BackPacker> Wyld: on the 1st machine
<jerp> ClydeGoffe,  do you have a mixer installed?
<phu> I want to capture new system message
<alt3r> maybe the video card?
<ClydeGoffe> alsamixer is installed i believe
<phu> i have oops error message
<Wyld> backpacker:  ubuntu
<Hooked-on-GL> yeah
<phu> how do I capture it
<wylde> backpacker: and on the 2nd, it is mediaputer
<sc4ttrbrain> Ok, i confused, whats the different between gfxboot and grub-gfxboot? And between usplash vs gfxboot ?
<valarians> anyone good with swat?
<BackPacker> Wyld: try this - on the second machine enter 'ping ubuntu'
<ClydeGoffe> just to give u the run down
<Hooked-on-GL> I would think it would autoconfigure with vesa
<ClydeGoffe> i have ubuntu 6.10 server installed on my laptop
<Hooked-on-GL> Can you get to a terminal or console at all?
<ClydeGoffe> ubuntu desktop works fine with sound
<alt3r> Hooked-on-GL: infact any installation of linux works at all on my pc
<wylde> backpacker: unknown host
<ClydeGoffe> just can't get any sound with ubuntu server
<alt3r> Hooked-on-GL:sure
<alt3r> Hooked-on-GL:that works
<alt3r> Hooked-on-GL: if i choose it at the beginning
<phu> how do i redirect new dmesg to a file?
<BackPacker> wylde: ok, on the second machine enter 'cat /etc/hosts' Is there a line in there mentioning the 'ubuntu' host name?
<Hooked-on-GL> alt3r: try using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hooked-on-GL> alt3r: and use vesa as a graphics driver
<phu> dmesg with oops error message
<ClydeGoffe> so this is a fresh install on ubuntu server and the only other major packages that are installed is xorg, afterstep and their dependencies
<ClydeGoffe> no gnome, no kde
<savvas> removing linux headers does not create problems if not depending on anything right?
<wylde> backpacker: no
<darkangel_> supongo ke lo ke esta haciendo es revisando cierto?
<amandalynn> tonyyarusso: ok i got what i needed from  Sources.list generator but...i dont know what to do with it on the command line..
<BackPacker> wylde: never mind, we'll do it by IP. Now, in /etc/hosts on the 1st machine, did you leave the * just before the ( or did you change it to something else?
<alt3r> Hooked-on-GL:wow thx a lot! i reboot and i will try ...!
<wylde> backpacker: still star
<sc4ttrbrain> Ok, i confused, whats the different between gfxboot and grub-gfxboot? And between usplash vs gfxboot ?
<Hooked-on-GL> alt3r: no prob
<tonyyarusso> amandalynn: So you have the file you need and need help putting it in place?
<SilentDis> question:  I'll be dumping my dapper partition, and starting fresh with edgy.  I've backed my home directory of course, and jotted down notes for what i need to reinstall (stuff such as setting up dvd css decoding, etc).  last time I reinstalled dapper (wanted to repartition), I just copied off all the deb packages I had in cache, and dropped them back in, to lower my downloads time.  will this work going from dapper > edgy?
<BackPacker> wylde: ok, let's go for it. On the *second* machine, enter this: sudo mount ubuntu:/home/kevin/music /mnt/music
<amandalynn> tonyyarusso: i took what it generated for me and put it in text editor and i dont know what to do next
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: Copying debs won't work b/c they'll be different versions in Edgy.
<jerp> ClydeGoffe try this:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<wylde> backpacker: can't get adress for ubuntu
<SilentDis> tonyyarusso:  darn.  stupid dialup, guess I'll be spending a long time updating again :P
<ClydeGoffe> tried that and nothing
<wylde> backpacker: mount: can't get address for ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> amandalynn: Okay, you need to get that stuff into the file /etc/apt/sources.list, so you need to open that file with root privs.
<ClydeGoffe> i'm not running gnome
<wylde> backpacker: that is what it said
<BackPacker> wylde: I'm not surprised. There's nothing in /etc/hosts for it. Let's try it by IP. What's the IP address of the first machine, ubuntu?
<wylde> backpacker: was that with ifconfig
<_JECKEL_> hello
<BackPacker> wylde: remember you enter 'ifconfig' in a terminal and look for 'inet address'
<_JECKEL_> is SSH only to login over the same network?
<amandalynn> tonyyarusso: so just delete all the stuff in sources.list and replace it with the stuff i got from source-o-matic?
<tonyyarusso> amandalynn: For that, in Gnome you can hit Alt-F2, type 'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' (without quotes), and that should get the file up for you.  Then, copy what you got in, save, and should be set.  (Then apt-get update)
<tonyyarusso> amandalynn: Yep
<SilentDis> _JECKEL_: nope, you can attach to any ip, so long as the host machine allows it
<Wyld> backpacker:  192.168.1.104
<amandalynn> tonyyarusso:thank you so much
<BackPacker> Wyld: and that's the 1st machine, yes?
<_JECKEL_> ok...well I was having problems connecting to my machine from a machine not on this network
<wylde> backpacker: yes
<Lovloss> Can someone for real help me choose a format for this video i have? I need to embed it in a website in such a way that *most* people wont have to go out of their way to view it
<BackPacker> wylde: So, doing it by IP: On the *second* machine, enter this: sudo mount 192.168.1.104:/home/kevin/music /mnt/music
<SilentDis> _JECKEL_: it's possible that the host machine ignores ssh requests from outside it's network
<_JECKEL_> how would I fix that?
<SilentDis> _JECKEL_: are you admin on the host machine?  do you have control over it?
<_JECKEL_> yes
<wylde> backpacker: mount: 192.168.1.104:/home/kevin/music failed, reason given by server: No such file or directory
<SilentDis> _JECKEL_: any firewalls or such between you and that computer?
<_JECKEL_> hmmm..ya know...I never thought of that...the firewall on the other machine might be blocking outgoing ssh?
<BackPacker> wylde: but you put /home/kevin/music in /etc/exports on the 1st machine, right?
<SilentDis> _JECKEL_:  probably is.  you'll have to allow access thru the firewall for ssh.  could someone in the room remind me what port ssh goes over?  lol
<_JECKEL_> 22
<wylde> backpacker: does caps matter?
<SilentDis> _JECKEL_: you're already a step ahead of me then, i'da had to look that up rofl
<BackPacker> wylde: yes it matters a lot. Linux is case-sensitive when it comes to file and directory names
<BackPacker> wylde: and commands
<wylde> ahha
<valarians> anyone good with swat?
<_JECKEL_> well once I get this...I guess i'll get cygwin for this windows machine so I can run as a medium to transfer files back and forth
<SilentDis> _JECKEL_:  just looking to transfer files, or also looking to run apps?
<_JECKEL_> because...I really don't think I can transfer files from windows to linux and vice versa through command line anyway.
<XiXaQ> how can I kill all of one users processes?
<BackPacker> wylde: you need to refer to /home/kevin/music on both machines. It won't work if you try and mount /home/kevin/Music as it's not the same directory
<wylde> backpacker: my music folder is called Music
<BackPacker> wylde: 2nd-guessed you :-)
<_JECKEL_> run apps as well.
<wylde> darn
<BackPacker> wylde: like I said, been there, done that, got the t-shire
<BackPacker> s/shire/shirt/
<wylde> yup yup
<arrenlex> XiXaQ: killall -u <user>
<_JECKEL_> i found that I could run any terminal window apps..like mplayer..which was fun because I remotely played music >_>
<SilentDis> _JECKEL_: yes, then that'll work for you.  I tend to segment things myself.  ftp server for files, X over ssh for control, etc.
<XiXaQ> arrenlex, thanks. :)
<wylde> backpacker:  can i rename my Music folder to music
<_JECKEL_> well i'm kinda just fine with the command line...it'll help me learn it and get back into the grove of it again
<Lovloss> nothing will run my dvds. they say they're all encrypted or faulty, or the viewer crashes
<BackPacker> wylde: the /mnt/music directory doesn't have to be /mnt/Music, but it's best if it is, for consistency. Or you can rename Music to music
<BackPacker> wylde: best to use the same case on both machines
<Pelo> _JECKEL_,  you might like this  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<wylde> backpacker: how do i remane
<wylde> rmane
<wylde> remane
<wylde> rename
<wylde> grrr
<BackPacker> wylde: in a terminal you can use the 'mv' command: mv /home/kevin/Music /home/kevin/music
<SilentDis> wylde:  mv source.file destination.file
<Pelo> wykle check out the link I gave _JECKEL_
<Serial> mc rules
<inva|id> is there a command to display the mainboard model?
<fnf> I'm starting to learn Python, hence prefer an IDE that has some kinds of IntelliSense (class/function reminder), can anyone recommend one ?.
<wylde> backpacker:  what if i already have 20 gigs in it?
<BackPacker> wylde: what if you do? It could be 20 Terabytes and you can still mount it
<tonyyarusso> wylde: There's also a 'rename' command that takes input as a regex
<wylde> ok
<fnf> I did find a couple of promising IDEs, but a light-weight, yet funtionally sufficient iis preferable
* BackPacker notices there's a sizeable audience for this one...
<Lovloss> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<VividHazE> Can someone please help me with my VIA Unichrome graphics problem :( I can't get VESA to change to VIA and it work properly
<wylde> backpacker: and it is now music, not Music
<VividHazE> I've tried following all the forum posts none of the suggestions are working for me
<BackPacker> wylde: ok, try the mount command again. I'll repeat it here:
<carlfk_lap> how do I activate the TV out on an ati mobility radieon x700?
<VividHazE> its a VT8237
<BackPacker> wylde: On the *second* machine, enter this: sudo mount 192.168.1.104:/home/kevin/music /mnt/music
<_Enchained> Can someone help me in packaging for ubuntu (choice of the section for the package) ?
<wylde> backpacker: it did not show an error
<Pelo> _Enchained,  are you making a package ?
<_Enchained> Pelo: yes
<BackPacker> wylde: Yay! On the 2nd machine, in a terminal, enter this: ls -l /mnt/music
<bimberi> inva|id: "sudo lshw"
* Pelo is reasonably impressed by _Enchained 's abilities but can't help 
<inva|id> bimberi: thanks so much!!
<VividHazE> Can't anyone help me >_<
<wylde> backpacker: there it is, in all it's splendor, reduced to lots of little lines of text
<wylde> backpacker: lots and lots of text
<_Enchained> lol Pelo (it's not very hard when we have clean sources of the software)
<webhed> is anyone decent with shell scripting?
<BackPacker> wylde: you might want to fire up a file manager and navigate to /mnt/music just to be sure
<Pelo> VividHazE,  if someone can they probably will, but also try looking up your card model in the forum
<BackPacker> wylde: but it's looking good so far. And there's one more step to take care of
<tonyyarusso> _Enchained: #1) read the Ubuntu Packaging Guide (in system help), #2) Read Debian packaging guide (maint-guide package or something like that), #3) toddle on over to #ubuntu-motu and/or #ubuntu-motu-school for some folks that can help you get started
<webhed> I want to write a script that basically says 'if amule is not running, start it, the sleep for an hour and check again'
<wylde> backpacker: it's in the file manager
<VividHazE> Pelo: I did, none of the 5 or 6 pages I visited any of the solutions worked.
<VividHazE> X still crashes
<ubun> in irssi running in gnome terminal it seems to be conflicting with changing the channel. ie 'alt+1' doesn't switch channels, it switches 'tabs' in gnome terminal. any idea how to go around this?
<webhed> I tried creating a crontab entry for it but its unreliable as hell
<BackPacker> wylde: OK, now you don't want to have to keep typing in that long command every time you want to access that directory
<SilentDis> webhed:  wouldn't that be better taken care of with a cron job?
<wylde> backpacker: true
<webhed> I tried that SilentDis
<BackPacker> wylde: so we need to make an entery in the file system table (fstab) for it
<_Enchained> tonyyarusso: yes (they're sleeping on ubuntu-motu lol)
<SilentDis> webhed:  sorry, lag and all :P
<Pelo> VividHazE,  have you reconfigured xserver ?
<webhed> I tried all sorts of different ways of entering it
<quad3d> webhed, ps and grep the name... if it's zero length start the program
<wylde> backpacker: ok
<tonyyarusso> _Enchained: oh well...another time of day perhaps
<quad3d> crontab it every hour on the hour
<BackPacker> wylde: the problem is that the 1st machine needs a proper recognised hostname
<webhed> quad3d: not sure of the syntax for that
<webhed> quad3d: I did crontab it
<wylde> and how would i reassign one?
<VividHazE> Pelo: You mean from a fresh install? No, it was just installed I haven't done anything with it
<webhed> but it doesnt start
<BackPacker> wylde: or we need to be sure that the IP address will be the same
<Lovloss> Why on *earth* cant i run dvds!? I dont get it
<VividHazE> and followed instructions when compiling openChrome, it gets to the end of autoconfig.sh or whatever but says i'm missing packages but I don't know where those packages are
<Pelo> VividHazE,   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Pelo thinks that's the correct line
<VividHazE> ok will give that a try Pelo
<valarians> anyone know -anything- about swat?
<_Enchained> tonyyarusso: in fact, my package is for ripping DVDs and I saw "acidrip" in "graphics" section and "dvdrtools" in "otherosfs" section. they are both related to mine so I don't know what is the best section ....
<wylde> backpacker: i'm thinking it'll change, but it's just me, because i do some wierd stuff with my network
<Pelo> VividHazE,  actualy sudo ...
<BackPacker> wylde: what was the IP on the 2nd machine? (ifconfig then look for 'inet address')
<SilentDis> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tonyyarusso> _Enchained: no idea.  Ask the mailing list?
<valarians> thank you
<wylde> backpacker: 192.168.1.100
<SilentDis> valarians:  only what ubotu knows, sorry.  :(
<Lovloss> Alright, say iive messed up my file system. My data is on a seperate partition, so should i be able to just clean install on that one?
<BackPacker> wylde: ok, so one's getting 100 and the other's getting 104. Do you have 2 other machines that hook up to the network at times?
<valarians> no prob :) at least its something
<wylde> backpacker: yes, 3 others
<Lovloss> i dont even know *what* packages i have at this point after all
<tonyyarusso> Lovloss: You mean your /home is a separate partition from /?
<Lovloss> tonyyarusso: yes
<BackPacker> wylde: and are they permanently connected? Or are some of them laptops?
<_Enchained> tonyyarusso: ok. I'll ask gloubiboulga tomorrow
<wylde> backpacker: one is a laptop
<BackPacker> wylde: and do you boot the network while that laptop is *not* attached?
<tonyyarusso> Lovloss: Then yes; just select the /home you have during the installer (under manually edit partition table) and make sure it's set to NOT format that one, and install the base system as usual.
<wylde> backpacker: once in a while, but not very often
<Lovloss> that will remove all my installed programs and let me start from scractch? no?
<yoliha> ello, just installed the nvidia-glx drivers and i cant get 1152x864 @ 85hz even tho my horizsync and vertrefresh is the same as before, anyone know how to fix this?
<BackPacker> wylde: this could be a small problem. The 100 one is unlikely to change, but the 104 one might get handed 103 from time to time
<SilentDis> bit of a hijack here... my /home is on a seperate mount point as well... when I do a clean install of edgy, could I just leave my /home partition unformatted and go with it, no dataloss?
<tonyyarusso> Lovloss: Yes, unless you have programs installed on /home.  However, if you have broken user configuration / preferences files they will stay, as they reside on /home.
<quad3d> webhed, ps aux |grep xchat |awk -F' ' '{print $11}' |grep xchat (replace xchat with amule) and assign it to a variable. use if -z to test the variable for length... if true start amule
<BackPacker> wylde: I'm going to make a suggestion, and I suggest you try it, and if you have problems in future you'll know where to look
<wylde> backpacker: ok
<Pelo> yoliha,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   manualy add the resolution you want to the list
<BackPacker> wylde: and you can come back here and get more help, though I might not be here at that precise point
<wylde> backpacker: direct me, oh wise Ubuntuist
<bitflip> SilentDis: correct, an advantage of doing it that way ;)
<BackPacker> wylde: I've been using Ubuntu for all of 4 days or so... (but Linux since 1997 or so)
<SilentDis> bitflip:  hmm... i'll be going from dapper to edgy though... should i be worried about prefs or the like 'hanging over' and causing problems?
<Lovloss> Well I have choices here. I can do a clean install since im  having all tehse issues and nobody knows what may be wrong... first of all, in many attempts to install g++ and teh packages Anjuta asks for, i have added tons of wierd packages. Second, my dvd players simply fail. :(
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: Should, yes.  (I did, but deleted most (not all! Save .mozilla-thunderbird, etc.) of the dot-files, just keeping my actual files)
<wylde> backpacker: still...
<quad3d> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_01.html not gonna write your script for you. rtfm
<BackPacker> wylde: you need to edit /etc/fstab on the 2nd machine as root
<wylde> backpacker: ok
<ubun> ubuntu is how people invisioned linux back then for desktops anyway
<ubun> the future is now!
<tonyyarusso> !rtfm | quad3d
<ubotu> quad3d: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<yoliha> Pelo: yeah 1152x864 is already there under Display 24depth (24depth is my DefaultDepth)
<SilentDis> tonyyarusso:  ahhh, okes.  just hose the hidden stuff (well, for the most part, use brains when doing it, of course) and I should be ok.  :)
<BackPacker> wylde: and you add a line to the bottom of the file, and it looks like this...
<VividHazE> Pelo: I'm working my way through this configuration thing you told me to do i'll let you know if it fixes it:)
<Pelo> yoliha,  best I could do , maybe someone else can help
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: Yeah, just look at what's there, figure out what it's for, and decide whether to keep it.  As far as having things in that location, yes, that works fine.
<BackPacker> wylde: 192.168.1.104:/home/kevin/music /mnt/music nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<bitflip> SilentDis: I can't forsee any and all scenarios but it worked for me, I even have amd64 and 32bit systems I switch between without problem (with a bit more care than just a /home) but point is yes, you *should* be alright
<yoliha> ah okay Pelo  thanks anyway :)
<wylde> backpacker: what if there is another line just like that one, but with 103 instead of 104?
<SilentDis> bitflip,tonyyarusso:  thank you both.  backups are always good... but said backups are on a ximeta netdrive... so if I can't get that damn thing working under edgy (was a pain in dapper), i'da been up a creek anyway rofl
<BackPacker> wylde: there are exactly 3 spaces in what I typed, and what you need to type. There shouldn't be a space before it
<BackPacker> wylde: another line with 103 could confuse things
<VividHazE> Pelo: Can I ask you a quick question?
<BackPacker> wylde: best to copy and paste it rather than type it
<Pelo> VividHazE,  do I realy have a choice in the matter ?
<VividHazE> If I restart Xserver here and it crashes after that config, how do i get back into the GUI again
<wylde> backpacker: i'll do so
<VividHazE> haha, well you could choose not to answer
<VividHazE> :(
<SilentDis> brb, there's a bowl of mint chocolate chip ice cream with my name on it in the freezer :)
<Arch_the_dell> tada
<Arch_the_dell> oops, wrong network
<Pelo> VividHazE,  ctrl + alt + backspace I think
<VividHazE> oh ok, thanks :) That wasn't my question but anyway
<VividHazE> lol
<VividHazE> *fingers crossed
<bnc-for> shizzal
<wylde> backpacker: so...
<wylde> backpacker: is that the end to our escapade into ubuntunetworkland
<BackPacker> wylde: now, on the 2nd machine enter 'umount /mnt/music' (note that it's 'umount', not 'unmount')
<BackPacker> wylde: and then do 'ls -l /mnt/music' to make sure the files are no longer there
<wylde> backpacker: "total: 0" would be the right thing?
* SilentDis is back
<damageDOn1> Hi, I just installed beryl and emerald xgl on an ati x1600 following the forum guide and I can log in using the xgl session but none of the effects work. Am I missing something?
<BackPacker> wylde: yes. Now we test the line you put in /etc/fstab. Enter this (on the 2nd machine): mount /mnt/music
<BackPacker> wylde: and do 'ls -l /mnt/music' again to make sure they've come back
<wylde> wow
<wylde> they did
<wylde> i love you
<SilentDis> !beryl | damageDOnl
<ubotu> damageDOnl: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<BackPacker> wylde: Great. As expected. We're almost done. Just a couple of things I should mention:
<talkIRC> ok this will probaly be a dumb question but how do i find out what versoin of kernel i have?
<SilentDis> talkIRC:  uname -r i believe :)
<bimberi_> talkIRC: uname -r
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, you there?
<Trini_Man> uname -a
<talkIRC> thanks guys n gals
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, yup
<talkIRC> i know it was something simple
<nomasteryoda> over on #vlos chatting with them
<SilentDis> trini_Man:  when in doubt, overkill?  lol
<nomasteryoda> using gentoo now
<BackPacker> wylde: You started nfs-kernel-server earlier and it should automatically start on every boot from now on. If the mount command fails to work, that's the first thing to check. Just go to the URL I gave you earlier to see how to start it up again
<nomasteryoda> sorry
<wylde> backpacker: ok
<wylde> thanks
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, dann's isp died again
<sc4ttrbrain> Ok, i confused, whats the different between gfxboot and grub-gfxboot? And between usplash vs gfxboot ?
<damageDOn1> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by ChanServ
<wylde> backpacker: my sis just called, she needs to be picked up, so i'll be back in less than 10
<wylde> backpacker: thanks so much for your help
<BackPacker> wylde: OK, I'll be here
<BackPacker> wylde: there's one more thing you need to know. I can wait 10
<peerless> can someone help me, I am trying to install Ubuntu using the Live CD and the Install icon on the desktop...it fully installs..and then reboots..but gets Error 17 when trying to load Grub
<lllloo> anyone have problems getting FROSTWIRE to run properly
<lllloo> i can run it no prob in the root account
<nomasteryoda> yes i see... cox it is
<lllloo> but in the admin user it stays frozen
<Ryugi> hello
<nomasteryoda> s4br3, ya
<nomasteryoda> maybe its not his ISP, but his router settings s4br3
<Ryugi> cdoes anyone in here use ubuntu on their laptop?
<nomasteryoda> i have it happen here
<SilentDis> peerless:  check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75417.html - first link from a google search
<nomasteryoda> due to some ssh attacks
<nomasteryoda> really
<nomasteryoda> from Korea and China
<lllloo> anyone have an idea
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, I doubt it. He said the whole area was screwed just after the show started.
<nomasteryoda> ah
<regeya> yay ssh attacks
<nomasteryoda> then a cable or fiber bundle was cut
<mister_roboto> Ryugi: i'm typing this on an Edgy laptop
<s4br3> nomasteryoda, they must be trying to "fix" it
<SilentDis> peerless:  looks like something went wrong setting up the /boot point.  a reinstall of grub and/or ubuntu might be in order, unfortunatly :(
<nomasteryoda> regeya, yea tell me about it
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> they do try hard
<peerless> silent, i just tried reinstalling ubuntu
<peerless> my hard drive is completely empty
<Lovloss> Guys, im seriously stressing out here
<peerless> how can I check my stuff off of this live cd
<regeya> Lovloss, if you're looking for psychotherapy...
<Lovloss> for the last two days ive been trying to choose a format for this video to put on my webpage. Everything messes up on other people's computers.....
<sc4ttrbrain> Ok, i confused, whats the different between gfxboot and grub-gfxboot? And between usplash vs gfxboot ?
<Lovloss> lol reg
<regeya> Lovloss, what have you tried so far...
<SilentDis> peerless:  you should be able to use system > administration > (some disk tool, depending on ubuntu version)
<Lovloss> mpeg4, xvid, avi...
<peerless> to try to do what
<Lovloss> also mpeg2
<SilentDis> lovloss:  a bit of a side-step to be sure...  but would dropping your vids to YouTube solve the issue for you?
* regeya points toward SilentDis...good call, that
<talkIRC> ok now i have a really tricky question
<Lovloss> I really dont want to do that guys, its supposed to show without controlls. Its for the opening page of my group's website
<Lovloss> its supposed to be like, an intro
<talkIRC> if i can't find a modem driver for exactly the same kernel which would be better one ver higher or lower?
<SilentDis> lovloss:  another aside here:  remember not EVERYONE has broadband... so video as a splash intro is just BAD webdesign in general
<Byan> I am getting this error when trying to use nano
<Lovloss> i suppose... :<
<justin_> I changed monitors and now my RES is at 640x480, how can I get back a good list of res'es in Gnome?
<Byan> a] 
<Byan> ack
<Byan> Error opening terminal: screen.linux.
<tonyyarusso> Lovloss: If _I_ ever visited your site and found a video splash, I would send you an angry e-mail.  (It happens frequently.)
<Byan> any ideas?
<talkIRC> i'm running ver 2.6.15.26 and all i can find is 2.6.15.23 or 2.6.15.27
<SilentDis> justin_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<talkIRC> what should i do?
<Lovloss> u.u
<JoshJ> is there a program available anywhere that allows you to search for all the words in a specific string?
<regeya> Lovloss, well, considering that mac users will have quicktime installed, and most windows users will have the windows media crap and only the windows media crap...heh, how about a flash-based intro...no idea how to do that.  but yeah, seriously, video splashes are annoying.
<SilentDis> !grep | JoshJ
<ubotu> JoshJ: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<tonyyarusso> talkIRC: If it's one of the Linuxant ones, you can install kernel headers and it will adjust to anything
<JoshJ> nonono
<regeya> build a space helicopter instead.
<JoshJ> bleh
<regeya> or start an island for wayward kitties.
<Lovloss> I dont know flash... oh well.
<JoshJ> i mean like in the word "helicopter", the word "cop" exists
<JoshJ> or "pilot"
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<talkIRC> not linuxant, using that right now
<talkIRC> won't pay for the 56
<talkIRC> linux is open
<JoshJ> i know there' s a dictionary in ubuntu, so i'd imagine someone's made a program for that arleady
<talkIRC> and i want to keep it 100% free
<JoshJ> *already
<talkIRC> on this system
<regeya> tonyyarusso, you know, I was about to mention mencoder...is that on-topic?
<talkIRC> so i'm looking at a smartlink modem that i have and trying to find drivers on it
<Lovloss> I really wish i knew why dvds dont play. Totem tries to load it up and freezes, VLC just closes, xgine says its faulty or encrypted...
<tonyyarusso> talkIRC: You found something else you think will work?  (I have a Conexant modem, so now I'm interested)
<JoshJ> !dvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lovloss> mplayer locks up and wont close... :<
<JoshJ> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<JoshJ> there
<SilentDis> !dvd | lovloss
<ubotu> lovloss: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Lovloss> I already have libdvdcss
<tonyyarusso> regeya: Probably, if they don't involved helicopters ;)
<justin_> Could someone please paste what Silent said again -- pkg xorg server reconfigure?? -- 640x480 no buffer :(
<talkIRC> i'm using the conexant modem now to talk to you and try to find another driver for another system
<byte69> or run automatix and it will script all your windows mulitmedia crap.
<talkIRC> oops
<SilentDis> lovloss: once it's installed, you have to do a quick command at the term
<JoshJ> sudo d-pkg
<JoshJ> er, dpkg
<tonyyarusso> justin_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lovloss> SilentDis: I did the command. it was something .sh
<justin_> Thanks tonyyarusso SilentDis etc :)
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | Byan
<ubotu> Byan: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<talkIRC> driver for another one, i have a smartlink 1800 modem that i can find drivers for, but not for my exact version of the kernel i'm running right now
<tonyyarusso> Shoot
<regeya> tonyyarusso: it was a lame attempt at a humorous way of talking someone out of the whole 'cross-platform video splash page for my band's website'...guess it was pretty lame to get smacked for a single metalocalypse reference. :->  duly noted.
<SilentDis> lovloss:  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<tonyyarusso> Sorry Byan
<Lovloss> I think DVDs stopped working right when i got beryl.
<JoshJ> ah, "an" has what i want
<cmweb> any one know the name of a disk partioner?
<keeganX> Is that why Automatix was taken off the forums?
<SilentDis> !gparted | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cmweb> gparted thanks
<regeya> automatix == t3h 3v1l3
<Byan> tonyyarusso: what?
<Byan> tonyyarusso: I figured it out
<SilentDis> !automatix | keeganx
<ubotu> keeganx: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Lovloss> SilentDis: already did that
<SilentDis> lovloss:  hmm... what error do you get when you try to play a dvd, also what player are you using?
<Arch_> can some one help me update my hedgehog?
<talkIRC> there doesn't seam to be a crack for the conexatn modem driver i think i'm totaly out of luck
<Lovloss> SilentDis : I dont get errors, the players either lock up completely or they just dissapear
<Arch_> or point me to a f.a.q. ?
<sc4ttrbrain> Sonic the hedgehog ? :)
<Vernaldo> just push that thingie and then just click ok
<bimberi> !upgrade | Arch_
<ubotu> Arch_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SilentDis> lovloss:  ugh.  what players have you tried?
<Lovloss> And im using VLC, Ogle, Mplayer and xGine....
<Trini_Man> how do i compile my kernel ?
<Pelo> Arch_,   save yourself a lot of trouble,  dl the cd ,  back up your home folder and install from scratch
<sunnz2> How do I add a service to the runlevel on cli?
<SilentDis> lovloss:  DMA access problem perhaps?
* regeya notes that his totally-lame not-tricked-out no-flashy-effects ubuntu installation has no trouble with dvds.
<Arch_> thx.
<Vernaldo> go to msdewey.com and ask her to compile it
<Lovloss> SilentDis: .... um, per...haps?
<tonyyarusso> sunnz2: sysv-rc-conf is a good tool for that
<sunnz2> Say if I want to add sshd to start automatically when boot up?
<Arch_> anything on flashplayer? i got the files, but i don't know the path to my mozilla
<Trini_Man> how do i compile my kernel ?
<bimberi> !kernel | Trini_Man
<ubotu> Trini_Man: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<_Enchained> yes Pelo but it needs reinstall and reconfigure all the software...
<Lovloss> SilentDis: Whats a DMA
<Trini_Man> thanks
<sunnz2> tonyyarusso how do I use it?
<talkIRC> dynamic
<Vernaldo> Disk Media Access
<Pelo> _Enchained,   still less trouble
<lllloo> anyone have an idea on how to Fix a frostwire problem it works fine in the root account but in the standard account with all priviledges on it just locks up
<sunnz2> There is no such command here...
<lllloo> any ideas
<Vernaldo> Digital Management Assets
<lllloo> ?
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  a way to access the disk.
<wylde> backpacker: i'm here, what was the other thing?
<bimberi> !flash | Arch_
<ubotu> Arch_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lllloo> very easy
<lllloo> if u have windows
<regeya> heh, I had to compile a kernel a while back.  on a ppc machine.  bootdrive was on an add-on card, root volume was lvm, part of that was on a firewire drive.  that was very not fun.
<Vernaldo> I love you to the point you can no longer take
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  before we go after that... try reinstalling libdvdread3.
<tonyyarusso> sunnz2: Use arrow to go to the service and runlevel you want in the table, and spacebar to mark or unmark the checkbox.
<lllloo> get a FSF journal viewer
<BackPacker> wylde: It's about the IP address problem:
<Vernaldo> oops
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Vernaldo> wrong room
<lllloo> and mount the hardrive in windows
<BackPacker> wylde: The IP on the 1st machine is now 192.168.1.104, but it could get .103 if the laptop isn't plugged in. It might be best to move the computer down one slot on the (router, whatever) to where you usually plug the laptop. That way the 1st machine should always get the 103 address. You can then change the line in /etc/fstab on the 2nd machine to 192.168.1.103. Ok?
<talkIRC> is there such a thing as a crack for something in linux?
<sunnz2> No I need to do it in the command line.
<regeya> wrong...ROOM?
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  sudo apt-get reinstall libdvdread3
<Lovloss> SilentDis: Well if it is a problem with that, how come both my cd drives have the same problem and i can still use data sdisks, even data dvds
<lllloo>  anyone have an idea on how to Fix a frostwire problem it works fine in the root account but in the standard account with all priviledges on it just locks up
<sunnz2> I guess the question is:
<_JECKEL_> ok..it's very possible that my host machine is simply not wishing to connect to anything outside of my network for ssh
<regeya> talkIRC: the point of Free Software is to have software that's Free as in Freedom and often Free as in Beer, which means that cracks aren't necessary
<sunnz2> How do I add a service to the default runlevel in the command line?
<sc4ttrbrain> !crack | talkIRC
<ubotu> crack: Password guessing program. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0a-9 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  different way of accessing the disk is used for streaming media than it is for data.  at least, that's my understanding.  do you run into problems ripping audio cds at all?
<regeya> oh...cracking passwords.
<regeya> duh.
<wylde> backpacker: and how might one do that?
<talkIRC> true
<sunnz2> E.g. if I want to add sshd to the default runlevel, how do I do that?
* regeya has been dealing too much with idiot pirates lately
<tonyyarusso> sunnz2: Just mark the box for ssh on runlevel 2
<talkIRC> but then tell me why some companies want you to pay for "open source" items?
<BackPacker> wylde: what? move the plug or edit the line in /etc/fstab?
<Lovloss> SilentDis: now that you mention it, they lock up
<sunnz2> THERE IS NO BOX!!!
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  :D
<talkIRC> drivers and things of that nature?
<regeya> talkIRC: are you talking about, say, Red Hat Enterprise?
<wylde> backpacker: you mean physically move the cat5 cable?
<talkIRC> no not at all
<sc4ttrbrain> talkIRC: ask google :)
<SilentDis> lovloss:  i'm betting that there's either a problem with DMA, or a problem with the way it's accessing the drive then.
<talkIRC> i understand that one
<regeya> talkIRC: I'm going to need more frickin' info
<bimberi> sunnz2: once an initscript has been set up (in /etc/init.d) use the update-rc.d command
<Lovloss> SilentDis: Well i wonder how to fix that
<talkIRC> conexant modem drivers
<talkIRC> they want you to pay for them to be "full speed"
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  i'm doing some searches right now... i won't be in channel for a bit... but I'm lookin', ok?
<BackPacker> wylde: yes. Unplug it and move it to another slot. If you can arrange the setup so that each machine gets the same IP every time, things will be much simpler. I always use fixed IP for just that reason
<regeya> talkIRC: oh, well, that's because conexant sucks.
<wylde> I'm with two machines that share a router, and this router is plugged into another router.
<Lovloss> SilentDis: appreciate it :)
<talkIRC> other wise your stuck at 14.4 kbps
<Vernaldo> umm. so you want to.... hack NVidia drivers?
<cwillu> my grub just says 'GRUB', and then hangs.  what should I look at?
<BackPacker> wylde: of course, you'll probably need to switch the machines on in the same order each time...
<wylde> backpacker: the other router has the laptop and two desktops in it
<Vernaldo> talkIRC: just don't use conexant.
<tonyyarusso> regeya, talkIRC: It's not Conexant asking for payment, it's indep. driver developers.
<talkIRC> that's why i was trying to find out about drivers for different kernel versions
<sunnz2> Thanks bimberi!! So update-rc.d foobar defaults would do it?
<wylde> backpacker: how can I use fixed IP?
<BackPacker> wylde: ok, but best to keep an eye on the IPs of the machine you're exporting from and the one you're exporting to. If you can't mount the music directory one day, it could be because it's IP is different
<sc4ttrbrain> cwillu: what u ve done?
<bimberi> sunnz2: yep, that's the theory :)
<cwillu> sc4ttrbrain: put a drive into a different machine
<sunnz2> bimberi and foobar would start automatically each time it boots up?
<talkIRC> i have another chipset modem, but need to find out weather or not you should use the one that is one step above my version or one step below
<cwillu> sc4ttrbrain: it's worked on 5 or so other machines though
<wylde> backpacker: and i'd only have to change the one line on one machine?
<bimberi> sunnz2: yes
<nick125_> can someone help we get lame working with sound juicer
<sunnz2> Very nice!! Thanks so much!!!
<SilentDis> Lovloss: found some info for ya... http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DMA
<regeya> tonyyarusso, well, then, linuxant stinks, and conexant stinks even more for their lame proprietary non-modem modem.
<bimberi> sunnz2: yw
<nemoh> uhm i just lost my winxp entry in the grub menu.lst, is there any way i can get it back? :\
<BackPacker> wylde: yes, that should do it, but you don't want to have to keep doing it
<tonyyarusso> regeya: agreed
<talkIRC> i have no exact match on that chipset
<BackPacker> anyway, I suggest you re-read that webpage I gave you the URL of: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<Lovloss> thank you ^_^
<BackPacker> wylde: and maybe something that goes into NFS in a little more depth
<regeya> linuxant:  NO POUTINE FOR YOU!!!
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  no worries.  that guide looks pretty straightforward, just go slow and step by step.  I hope it helps :)
<nick125_> help
<wy> anyone using vmware on linux ? I've got a strange problem
<SilentDis> !help | nick125_
* cwillu wants a poutine
<ubotu> nick125_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jordan_U> nemoh: Yes, try running: sudo update-grub and if that doesn't work then pastebin your gru
<sc4ttrbrain> cwillu: try recover your grub
<talkIRC> right on reg, that's why i was wanting to know if there was such a thing as a crack for a linux thing
<wy> My actual disk usage as display in the guest windows is just 3GB but the virtual files occupies more than 20GB on my linux disk. Now my disk is full!
<sunnz2> Would apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla installs flash for firefox?
<cwillu> sc4ttrbrain: alt cd rescue gives me a red grub error when I try
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<bimberi> sunnz2: yes
<wylde> backpacker: so what about that fixed IP thing? no go?
<sunnz2> Thanks.
<sc4ttrbrain> cwillu: try reinstalling your grub?
<regeya> talkIRC: dunno.  I looked for one at one point, I'm ashamed to admit, then went out and bought a different modem.  my board's old enough I have a serial port so I bought a modem blaster.
<talkIRC> casue if there was a crack for the modem driver thing i would be more then happy to gety it
<sysot1t> has ne1 been able to get an intel 2915 wireless pci to work with WPA Shared key on Ubuntu 6.10?
<regeya> lamest.  name.  evar.
<BackPacker> wylde: you can go that route if you want. Just give those two machines fixed IPs for now: make them something like 192.168.100.250 and 251
<bimberi> sunnz2: and fyi, flash9 (not an official Ubuntu package though) is available...
<cwillu> sc4ttrbrain: when I boot of the alt cd, and go to rescue, and choose 'reinstall grub', it fails
<bimberi> !flash9 | sunnz2
<ubotu> sunnz2: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<nemoh> Jordan_U: ye it didnt work =( how can i list my partitions?
<nick125_> anyone here get lame to work??
<wylde> backpacker: how?
<BackPacker> wylde: you just run the Networking application on the System menu
<sc4ttrbrain> cwillu: no doit manually, check the help.ubuntu.com
<talkIRC> i don't want to go out and buy another modem when i have 4 here already
<SilentDis> nick125_: what are you looking to do?
<cwillu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nick125_> i want to encode mp3 for my ipod
<BackPacker> wylde: click on the Ethernet connection item
<Jordan_U> nemoh: sudo fdisk -l
<tonyyarusso> sysot1t: WEP out of the box, WPA with network-manager
<bimberi> sunnz2: oops I take the "non-official" bit back.  Looks like things have changed recently (now an official backport)
<talkIRC> 2 of the crappy ones, one smart link, and one lucent
<sunnz2> Oh.
<regeya> !worksforme | nick125_
<ubotu> nick125_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<JoshJ> uh, so i'm coredumping when i try to run my anagramming program (wordplay) how do i deal with that?
<BackPacker> wylde: click on General to give the box a proper domain name (e.g. ubuntu.kevin.org)
<nemoh> Jordan_U: thanks ill try to manually add my xp then =)
<regeya> oh wait
<regeya> heh
<SilentDis> nick125_:  lame -h input.file output.file.mp3
<wylde> backpacker: ok
<sunnz2> bimberi I just have installed mozilla-flash.. we'll see soon!
<Jordan_U> nemoh: But that won't get you the GRUB partition names though, I forget now how to get them
<talkIRC> the lucent is in my windows xp box, the two crappy ones in the linux boxes and the other one is just parts
<Lovloss> Oh dear, i already have DMA on :(
<sysot1t> tonyyarusso: i installed kde nm and nothing still, wont even recognize the intel  2915.. any ideas?
<nick125_> i'd like to use sound juicer
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  enabled at boot?
<Lovloss> SilentDis: yeah :<
<Vernaldo> I feel traffic here has slowed down a bit.
<talkIRC> is there a list of modems somewhere that work with 6.06 lts?
<BackPacker> wylde: click on the Properties button to select Static IP Address and enter the IP address with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0
<tonyyarusso> sysot1t: I've had to reboot after install nm, and make sure you follow the wiki directions (removing things from interfaces file)
<Lovloss> SilentDis: remember, i ran dvds all the time before i installed Beryll.
<Vernaldo> Anybody have insights on Ubuntu with Intel 950 video?
<tonyyarusso> talkIRC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<regeya> nick125_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957
<nick125_> i tried using the pipeline specified in teh help but it didnt work
<BackPacker> wylde: and the gateway address is the address of the machine plugged directly into the Internet (i.e. the modem)
<talkIRC> thx tony
<BackPacker> wylde: if you can't find the IP address of the modem, use the router
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  i'm trying to think of what in a beryl install could cause such a thing... have you checked in over at the beryl help channel if they have any input on it?
<wylde> backpacker: how did you find my IP?
<BackPacker> wylde: I mean use the router's IP address as the gateway address
<talkIRC> now all we need is some hard core crackers working on ways to put the hurt on ppl trying to make us pay for open source stuff ;)
<_JECKEL_> crap..forgot how to use vim lol
<_JECKEL_> what's insert again?
<_JECKEL_> :a?
<Lovloss> SilentDis : Actually, as many problems as ive had, i may as well clean install my root partition
<BackPacker> wylde: Like I said, I right-clicked your nick in my IRC client, then clicked 'Whois'. You can do that in most IRC clients
<wylde> backpacker: won't do it for me
<BackPacker> wylde: which IRC client are you using?
<ubun> what's a graphical SCP client for gnome?
<wylde> xchat
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  there's NEVER a reason, outside partition editing, major upgrades, or /boot failure to reinstall linux... at least none that i've found :)
<cwillu> ubun:  nautilus
<ubun> reallY? wow lemme try
<BackPacker> wylde: there is a way to do it in xchat. I remember from when I used to use it a few thousand years ago...
<cwillu> ubun:  ssh://user@foobar.com/
<Jordan_U> nemoh: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<tonyyarusso> sysot1t: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager was the one I was referring to
<Lovloss> SilentDis: Even not knowing what packages youve messed up installing/uninstalling stuff?
<talkIRC> thanks for all the help, i'll come back and try to let you all know what i found / did ;) :)
<wylde> backpacker: what do you use?
<ubun> speaking of nautilus, how can i get it to let me edit files on my windows partition (hda1)? it only has read only
<BackPacker> wylde: Konversation. It's a KDE app
<cwillu> ubun: look at ntfs-3g
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  well... yeah, that can hurt a bit... lol.  so long as you didn't touch the devilsbain that is automatix as well.  rofl
<wylde> backpacker: when i right click, it it gives an option for whois, but it no work
<Vernaldo> SilentDis: the same is true with Windows. It all comes back to how much you know so you ca fix it.
<bimberi> _JECKEL_: i <- insert mode in vim (no ":" needed)
<zaan> Hi all. I'm having some major installation problems with 6.10
<Jordan_U> SilentDis: I see you have never uised Automatix :)
<BackPacker> wylde: oh, no, it wouldn't. I forgot to mention that my machine is stealthed
<JoshJ> hrm
<zaan> My computer is a laptop and I'm booting into a black screen.
<regeya> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<SilentDis> Jordan_U:  ONE TIME, NEVER AGAIN.  rofl
<BackPacker> wylde: but that's another story
<Lovloss> SilentDis : what i did was apt-get installed stuff, and then installed the recommended stuff too... and uninsstalled stfuf... and then, when i was trying to make anjuta work, it kept asking for this 'Glib' package and i went through hell finding it
<zaan> I've read the forums, and they say I should edit xorg.conf
<wylde> backpacker: it won't do it for any1
<nemoh> Jordan_U: sure gimme a sec
<BackPacker> wylde: that's strange. can't be firewalling, then...
<zaan> which I did. but after I'm ready with that, I can't seem to get x to start.
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  so, you didn't 'try changes' each time you installed/uninstalled I take it.  doh.
<wylde> 70.101.214.135- is that mine?
<regeya> the configure script for subversion is brutal.  why in the heck does it look for every blessed free fortran compliler known to man
<BackPacker> wylde: it's not important, unless you really want to know everyone's IPs
<wylde> backpacker: not really
<zaan> can anybody help me with that?
<BackPacker> wylde: but you could change clients
<Lovloss> SilentDis: I didnt know what the changes wre, the packages had obscure names
<Jordan_U> zaan: To restart x try: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<BackPacker> wylde: if it's of any interest to you, mine is 192.168.0.1  :-)
<wylde> backpacker: can you WHOIS me and tell me if 70.101.214.135 is right?
<zaan> ok jordan, I'll try that.
<cwillu> zaan: reboot into recovery mode, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choose vesa as the driver type;  that should get you started (but it's not a complete solution yet)
<Thialfihar> Hello.
<BackPacker> wylde: is on  70.101.214.135
<nick125_> i still got the two apps lame needs to encode mp3 and i still can't get it to work
<regeya> I have this repo I created with svn 1.4, and edgy has a far older version
<zaan> I'm a newbie... how do I reboot into recovery mode...
<wylde> backpacker: ok
<BackPacker> wylde: and Wyld is on the same IP, of course
<noodles12> I'm trying to compile helloworld in kdevelop. I installed libtools but when i compile, i get
<Vernaldo> BackPacker: have you heard or dealt with issues on Ubuntu and Intel 950 vid chips?
<zaan> I haven't even been succesful in running the live cd.
<cwillu> zaan: escape when you reboot and see 'hit escape to enter grub menu'
<noodles12> checking for working makeinfo... missing
<wylde> backpacker: wow, really
<ubun> vim-gnome is the same thing as gvim right?
<BackPacker> Vernaldo: no, sorry, don't know that chip
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  i understand totally.  that 'first time install' tends to... well... lets just say starting fresh with some knowledge is never a bad thing ;)
<wylde> backpacker: so that is my gateway address?
<Lovloss> SilentDis: I have so much to back up... the /home partition should be find if i dont touch it right?
<regeya> a switch to any different operating system is always brutal, no matter how esay the different os is
<Jordan_U> wylde: The ip of your router / modem
<sc4ttrbrain> wyld ifconfig give u all info
<SilentDis> lovloss:  did you partition /home to it's own partition?
<wylde> oh
<wylde> thanks
<regeya> I had a heckuva time dealing with, of all things, osx for a while
<Thialfihar> I'm trying to port some code of mine to Ubuntu right now and it seems a lock mechanism, which creates a file and deletes it again with remove(), doesn't work here. I -suspect- that remove() fails for some odd reason. Is there anything special about that in Debian/Ubuntu that I overlooked?
<BackPacker> wylde: that's the address your modem is getting from your ISP. It's not your gateway address, it's your external address to anyone on the net. Your gateway address is an internal one, 192.168.something.something
<bimberi> nick125_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<Lovloss> SilentDis: Yes. The root is on ext3, my data is all on ext2 and that partition is /home
<BackPacker> wylde: maybe 192.168.1.1
<Jordan_U> Thialfihar: Trying to port from another *nix?
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  then you already escaped the first mistake I made when getting into *nix.  rofl
<zaan> cwillu: how do i do that?
<BackPacker> wylde: without knowing your system, I can't tell you how to find out
<regeya> to be fair I went through the 'screaming helplessly' phase during 10.0, but it was as frustrating as my first linux experience...ubuntu would be a far better starting point than gentoo, tho :>
<nemoh> pastebin is really slow atm =(
<BackPacker> wylde: your router manual should tell you
<zaan> is it just pressing escape while booting?
<Thialfihar> It worked on another Linux distro before, yeah. And win32 before that... this is the first time that piece of code causes trouble.
<wylde> backpacker: bcast: 192.168.1.255
<Lovloss> SilentDis: I figured it would be a good idea in case something bad occured
<cwillu> zaan: is ubuntu installed to some extent?
<_JECKEL_> bleh
<zaan> no, not at all
<wylde> backpacker: is that it?
<_JECKEL_> wonder why this won't allow me to write to this file...
<zaan> at this point, I'm merely trying to run the install cd
<BackPacker> wylde: that's not your gateway, either. It's the address the network uses to broadcast packets to all hosts on the network
<cwillu> ahh, then nevermind the escape bit
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  so, yes, you'll just be dumping /, and during setup, just make sure to specify /dev/hdxx as your /home (whereever it is), and DON'T FORMAT IT.  lol
<cwillu> zaan: ctrl+alt+f1 do anything?
<Lovloss> SilentDis: sweet ^_^ ill go do that. thankee
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  sorry we couldn't get it 'fixed' for you instead :P
<_JECKEL_> ah sudo
<zaan> well... after my screen goes black,
<_JECKEL_> sooooo
<BackPacker> wylde: I hope you've set xchat to log all of this. You might need it in the near future...
<Lovloss> SilentDis: Its okay. I know what to do now
<Thialfihar> Oh.
<zaan> I can get a command prompt by pressing ctrl alt f2
<wylde> uhh...
<wylde> backpacker: how?
<BackPacker> wylde: 2nd-guessed you again... :-)
<Thialfihar> I just saw it might be another small thing that has a little side-effect.
<Lovloss> bye you guys ^^
<zaan> and there I've tried editing xorg
<zaan> thing is,
<cwillu> zaan: okay, from there, do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Thialfihar investigates
<BackPacker> wylde: I don't use xchat any more. You'd have to ask another usaer
<cwillu> zaan: and then choose 'vesa' as the driver instead of whatever else it picks
<zaan> cwillu: let me try that.
<wylde> backpacker: i got it
<cwillu> and just hit enter through the rest of the configure (all the options are chosen)
<wylde> backpacker: preferences
<hackel_> Anyone had any luck with aMSN webcam support?  I keep getting "undefined symbol: _ng_plugin_init" from the v4l capture drivers...
<BackPacker> wylde: that seems like the best place to keep it  :-)
<wylde> backpacker: do you have a log that you could send me?
<QMario> How do I add sound to my Open Office Impress Presentation?
<SilentDis> !openoffice | QMario
<ubotu> QMario: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<BackPacker> wylde: wait one, I'll check...
<wylde> backpacker: thanks
<SilentDis> QMario:  oops, i figured for sure it would point you properly... i'll have to edit that lol
<wylde> backpacker: how do I find this elusive gateway address, is it on my router's manual?
<BackPacker> wylde: yes, I've got a log. I'll put it on the ubuntu pastebin in a minute or two and give you the URL
<tonyyarusso> Is there a GUI way to change a password on a remote machine?  gFTP doesn't seem to recognize passwd.
<SilentDis> QMario:  there it is:  #users.openoffice.org
<_JECKEL_> ok...so I don't get it...
<Thialfihar> Ok, it was the other thing and had nothing to do with remove() OR Ubuntu. :/
<_JECKEL_> is it ubuntu that's not accepting connections from outside of my network?
<nick125_> regeya can u help me
<Jordan_U> wylde: try 192.168.0.1 that is fairly standard AFIK
<_JECKEL_> or is the ip address i'm getting some sort of spoof?
<nick125_> anyone in here using irissi
<wylde> jordan_U: as a gateway?
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: you need to get a command shell afaik
<BackPacker> wylde: each router has an address on the internal network. You can go to that IP in your web browser to change the settings, configure the onboard firewall, and so on. Your router's manual should describe all that and give you the address
<wylde> it's really old
<zaan> cwillu: problem here... "package 'xserver-org' is not installed and no info is available
<tonyyarusso> bimberi: So no way other than good 'ol ssh?
<wylde> backpacker: and what was the recommended static ip? you siad?
<cwillu> zaan: xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> nick125_: Yes
<Jordan_U> zaan: xserver-xorg
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: telnet ;)
<tonyyarusso> bimberi: Um, no.  She can learn ssh.
<zaan> cwillu: oops!
<erin> can someone help me with gstreamer plz
<zaan> let me try again.
<cwillu> zaan: :p
<Byan> how do I install nvidia drivers?
<BackPacker> wylde: best to use something the router isn't likely to hand out, say 192.168.100.250. Just don't use 255 as it's the broadcast IP
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: glad to read it
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | byan
<ubotu> byan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BackPacker> wylde: anything more than the number of hosts you're likely to plug in would do, say from 20 upwards
<cwillu> BackPacker: warning:  dlinks and similar use 100 and above for dhcp
<BackPacker> cwillu: he's getting IPs like 100 and 104
<BackPacker> cwillu: but thanks for the heads-up
<wylde> backpacker: will do
<BackPacker> wylde: anything else I can help you with?
<wylde> backpacker: and then i have to change the number in the /etc/config file?
<_JECKEL_> yeah....maybe i'm not getting the right ip adress outside of my network?
<wylde> backpacker: and then i have to change the number in the /etc/hosts?
<ubun> is there a faster gui SCP client than nautilus?
<nick125_> tonyyarusso will you join a different room to help me so i can go slow
<ubun> it's nice but not nearly as fast as winscp
<tonyyarusso> nick125_: #ubuntu-classroom
<BackPacker> wylde: no, set the static IPs using the Networking tool on the System menu, then edit /etc/exports and/or /etc/fstab as necessary. But yes, you should make an entry in /etc/hosts as well
<wylde> backpacker: what is the hosts file again?
<_JECKEL_> hmmmm
<_JECKEL_> is this all ssh talk?
<_JECKEL_> because I could use some help too. >_>
<tonyyarusso> _JECKEL_: with?  ( /msg ubotu ssh first if you haven't read that already)
<BackPacker> wylde: host names are kept in /etc/hosts for machines with static IPs. You'd need to add a line for each machine that looks like this: 192.168.1.250 ubuntu.kevin.org ubuntu
<ubun> need help choosing a nick? :P
<_JECKEL_> uhm...with I can't seem to connect to my ubuntu machine from outside of my network
<BackPacker> wylde: the first bit is the IP, the second is the full hostname, the last bit is the short hostname, of which you can have more than one. Just make sure there's a space or tab between each part
<uniball> cwillu: I was disconnected... what should I do now, back at the command line?
<BackPacker> wylde: but if you do set static IPs for the machine that's exporting music, or the one it's being mounted on, you'll need to change /etc/fstab and/or /etc/exports
<cwillu> old nick was?
<uniball> zaan
<uniball> sorry
<cwillu> heh :p
<Vspirit> weird, I simply can't seem to get the resolution from 1024x768 up to 1280x768, its like gnome and the screen resolution tool is ignoring the changes made to xorg.conf, despite having raised the h and v freqs as the monitor manual agrees with and added "1280x1024" to the display modes, it has not automatically raised the resolution, nor have the resolution tool presented more options than having 1024x768 as the highest just like before. have been sear
<Vspirit> ching the forums, but without luck. anyone with a cluestick?
<cwillu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choose vesa as the driver
<uniball> didn't notice that
<uniball> that I did
<wylde> backpacker: ok, so in my networking box thing on both computers, i have a subnet mask of 225.blah.blah.blah and on one, ip of 192.168.100.250, and the same on the other, only x.x.x.249
<uniball> but after pressing enter for all the other options (leaving them at default), i'm back at the command line now
<cwillu> uniball: and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<BackPacker> wylde: subnet mask needs to be 255.255.255.0 on both, but the other IPs are good
<uniball> cwillu: starting gnome display manager: FAIL
<uniball> ?
<wylde> so it's ok if the 3rd set is 1 or 100?
<cwillu> :/
<Catshrimp> Anyone know why on boot my screen stays blank until almost finished with the boot process?
<Catshrimp> It only happens when I enable the vga= function in grub
<cwillu> uniball: ctrl+alt+f7, and then hit ctrl+alt+backspace, see if that does anything
<BackPacker> wylde: you might like to dedicate some time to finding out how to set up NFS on machines that get their IPs from DHCP. Then you can come and teach me :-)
<wylde> right...
<wylde> backpacker: another question:
<BackPacker> wylde: ?
<ajcates> can any one tell me how to make nautilus appear in browser mode?
<uniball> cwillu: brings up a blue screen that says that it failed to start the x server
<cwillu> sc4ttrbrain:  grub is seeing the hd in a different position from linux (!?)
<drcode> hi all
<uniball> likely not set up correctly
<drcode> I have setup linux server has pppd answer
<Byan> I still can't get nvidia drivers installed
<drcode> server
<wylde> backpacker: the machine that has .250 in the end of the ip address should have in the export file the ip with .249?
<drcode> I also setup call back
<Byan> nullstring@Ayanami:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Byan> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<drcode> how can I use pppd client to call into that linux or pon with callback option?
<BackPacker> wylde: which is the machine with .250? The one with the music on?
<wylde> yes
<uniball> cwillu: it says: "fatal server error: no screens found"
<cwillu> uniball: sorry, one sec
<sc4ttrbrain> cwillu: last time i had the same condition , i ve to reinstall ubuntu,coz reinstalling grub wont work ,
<BackPacker> wylde: then you don't need to make any other changes. The /etc/exports on that machine says that any host on the LAN can mount NFS shares - remember the * in /etc/exports?
<BackPacker> wylde: on the .249 one, the one that's mounting the directory, you'd need to edit /etc/fstab
<sc4ttrbrain> cwillu: but that was breezy badger
<cwillu> sc4ttrbrain: it's reminding me of something I read about the bios being full of lies, but I can't remember the particulars;  grub root is at (hd1,0), but the device is hdc :/
<wylde> backpacker: i thought i was supposed to change it
<Byan> anyone know?
<wylde> backpacker: so i did
<Byan> >_<
<BackPacker> wylde: supposed to change what?
<cwillu> uniball: you know pastebin?
<ajcates> Can someone tell me how to enable nautilus browser mode by default??
<BackPacker> wylde: the *?
<wylde> yes
<wylde> backpacker: so the one with the music has a *
* cwillu smacks head
<BackPacker> wylde: you can if you want, just make sure you put 192.168.100.249 where the * is
<cwillu> sc4ttrbrain: I'm an idiot;  grub (hd1,0) with a kernel on hdc1 therefore works :/
<BackPacker> wylde: it has to be .249 as that's the machine you're exporting to
<wylde> backpacker: that is what i have now
<noiesmo> Byan, this is the line to install nvidia-glx it will get modules etc
<sc4ttrbrain> cwillu: lol
<noiesmo> Byan, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<uniball> cwillu: no... what is that?
<BackPacker> wylde: or you could just put 192.168.1.0/24 which will allow other machines on the LAN to share that directory
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<noiesmo> Byan, once its all installed you need to edit xorg.conf
<cwillu> uniball: actually, never mind, I don't think it helps
<BackPacker> wylde: then you'd just need that extra line in /etc/fstab on those machines as well
<cwillu> uniball:  less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Byan> noiesmo: twas already installed
<BackPacker> wylde: make sense?
<wylde> backpacker: what is the /for in .0/24
<Byan> noiesmo: in what way do I edit it
<wylde> backpacker: no
<noiesmo> Byan, you need to comment out a couple off lines and and nvidia where its nv
<Byan> noiesmo: how do I know which lines?
<cwillu> uniball: then find Section 'Device'
<BackPacker> wylde: the 192.168.1.0 means 'any host on the 192.168.0.x network, and the /24 is telling the system how many bits of the entire 192.168.1.x address NOT to take into account, i.e. the first three bytes (192.168.1) when finding the host machine
<uniball> ok
<BackPacker> wylde: but now we're getting over-technical
<uniball> it says "driver: vesa"
<noiesmo> Byan, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35710/
<cwillu> :(
<BackPacker> wylde: the 1st 3 bytes are the network address, the 4th byte identifies the host on that network
<uniball> which, I've come to believe, is a good thing.
<wylde> backpacker: yah. too techie
<cwillu> well, it's generally a 'slow but works everywhere' thing
<BackPacker> wylde: anything else?
<Catshrimp> Or maybe someone could point me to a better place to ask as to why adding the vga= flag to my boot options causes my screen to remain blank throughout most of the boot process?
<noiesmo> byan note lines 09 12 20
<cwillu> anybody know if its possible to make the live cd use vesa rather than the detected driver?
<noiesmo> Byan, of my pastebinb
<wylde> so if i want to ahve the music accesible from anywhere, it needs the/24 thingie
<Byan> noiesmo: ok
<benkong2> !opera
<floating_> Hello. I have a ntfs partition, that I am going to format to ext3 partition. As it is now mounted as /media/hda5 , will it be also mounted to hda5 (but as ext3) after I format it ?
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<noiesmo> Byan, I run aiglx and beryl so you dont need lines 28 21 34
<BackPacker> wylde: anywhere on the LAN, yes. If you want to ssh into that machine from, say Japan (which is very possible), you'd need to add more magic to /etc/exports, and probably do other magic as well (waving dead chickens comes to mind)
<cwillu> floating_: might have to change the type in /etc/fstab to ext3 instead of ntfs
<Byan> noiesmo: where is the file?
<Byan> noiesmo: erm
<Byan> noiesmo: nvm
<wylde> backpacker: i hate the dead chicken one, rabbits is much more successful
<cwillu> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<uniball> cwillu: I'm going through the xserver-xorg config again
<cwillu> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cmweb> how do i go about mounting /dev/hdb2
<benkong2> why doesn't opera show up in my add remove programs?
<uniball> should I enable or disable kernel framebuffer?
<BackPacker> wylde: I stockpile the rabbits for when I run out of chickens. Any other questions? I have other things to attend to soon (pastebinning my log being one of them)
<wylde> argh, yeah
<wylde> sorry
<cwillu> uniball: leave everything else at the defaults, although you can try setting that one to the opposite of what you did last time
<peerless_> after installing ubuntu, after I reboot, it starts to boot, and then hangs at the screen with the loading bar filling up... what can cause this?
<BackPacker> wylde: wait one and I'll give you the URL for the log...
<wylde> backpacker: ok
<Acu> send help: how to unzip a multipart zipped CD?
<SilentDis> g'night all :)
<cmweb> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<cmweb> aha
<cwillu> uniball: hmm;  there's a live-expert mode you can boot the live cd in, might be a better approach (setting vesa when it asks there;  there might be something weird that makes this not work how I expect after the livecd has booted otherwise)
<Byan> noiesmo: what exactly do you want me to do...
<Byan> still failed..
<BackPacker> wylde: it's too large to copy and paste. I'll put it somewhere else and give you the URL
<Byan> should I just use your config?
<wylde> ok
<Byan> and take out those lines I don't need?
<noiesmo> Byan, one sec I post my full xorg.conf for you
<ArwynH> cmweb: if you are on edgy that information is out of date, there is no System -> Administration -> Disks anymore.
<Byan> noiesmo: ok..
<BackPacker> wylde: having problems reaching my webspace. ISP's FTP server must be on the blink. Do you have an email address I could post it to?
<zlack> hey guys - how can i disable my ath0 wireless and keep it disabled each time i reboot? i know i can do ifconfig ath0 down, but somehow it gets up again it seems...
<noiesmo> Byan, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35712/
<BackPacker> wylde: or I could try DCCing it to you
<wylde> aerostarlegacy@gmail.com
<cmweb> im not on edgy i cant use edgy
<cmweb> How do i create a symbolic like...
<uniball> cwillu: I've tried toggling a few settings, but the result is the same: fails to start.
<cmweb> i know i should know this but im not sure on my commands
<peerless_> after installing ubuntu, after I reboot, it starts to boot, and then hangs at the screen with the loading bar filling up... what can cause this?
<cwillu> uniball try the live-expert boot option on the live cd, and pick vesa from there
<noiesmo> byan use mine as a guide the monior section is set up for my monitor please be carefull with HorizSync and Vertrefresh rates
<ArwynH> cmweb: ln -s location linkname
<TGPO> peerless you need to get it to be verbose
<peerless_> how
<wylde> backpacker: so just to make sure, in the exports on the 1st machine, i have /home/kevin/music 192.168.1.0/24(ro,and some other stuff) and i have it's ip set to what (perhaps is it 192.168.100.250)? and i get the gateway address from the routers manual, and i set the exports on the 2nd machine to /home/kevin/music 192.168.100.250(ro,sync,no_root_sxpoquash), and it's ip is 192.168.100.249? (same subnet) and what about the other 2 t
<wylde> ypes of files that you said I had to modify hosts and somthing else.
<noiesmo> Byan, monior/monitor
<cwillu> can anybody help uniball?  I'm rapidly coming up to the boundaries of my knowledge :)
<BackPacker> wylde: log is winging on its way
<wylde> thakns
<wylde> thanks
<TGPO> peerless_, 'escape' into the bootloader then 'e' to edit
<peerless_> when do I press escape
<uniball> cwillu: I will
<noiesmo> Byan, once you have adjusted the xorg.conf you need to restart X
<TGPO> peerless_, after the memory and device detection
<BackPacker> wylde: you can set the exports on the 2nd machine to /home/kevin/music, but only if that directory exists on the 2nd machine
<peerless_> ok ill try
<TGPO> peerless_, WAIT
<BackPacker> wylde: /etc/exports on that machine is for defining what *that* machine is exporting
<cmweb> is this correct? sudo ln -s /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<_JECKEL_> well I just found out that my wireless network extends all the way to the front porch across the street
<noiesmo> Byan, I dont know if the this sudo nvidia-glx-config enable works but I don't use it
<_JECKEL_> I also found out that my friends all have secure networks..which make this late night experiment a crapola
<ArwynH> cmweb: yes, but you don't want to do that.
<TGPO> peerless_, you want to remove the splash and quite lines from the kernel options
<kalm> the /list command  is crazy :D
<ArwynH> cmweb: the /dev/hdb1 is a device file, but /media contains mounted directories.
<cmweb> ive just dont it. If not then how do i mount it
<burepe> I installed drupal with synaptic, but I don't know where it installed to. Anyone know?
<dsnyders> Hi all. I cannot read certain directories on one of my drives.  They all are owned as dsnyders:dsnyders, and I am logged in as dsnyders.  They are all drw-rw-rw-
<wylde> backpacker: oh
<ArwynH> cmweb: is /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab
<BackPacker> wylde: hold on while I type up what you should have, and I'll pastebin it...
<cmweb> no
<wylde> thanks
<noiesmo> Byan, the other option is pastebin your current xorg.conf and I can adjust it for you
<ArwynH> right, do you know what filesystem it contains?
<cmweb> ArwynH: was your last post for me?
<ArwynH> cmweb: yes, sorry
<Byan> noiesmo: seems to be working
<cmweb> it has a EXT3 and FAT32
<cmweb> its half and half
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<Byan> noiesmo: not sure if the fact that it has 6600GT stuff in there is good though.. I have a 7600GT
<Byan> but, for now, I am happy
<_JECKEL_> ok..well without a doubt I can connect to my comp from my network
<noiesmo> Byan, doesnt really matter you could put anything there
<Byan> oh
<Byan> ok
<ArwynH> cmweb: er.. do you know which half is what? eg 1st half ext3, 2nd fat or the other way around?
<noiesmo> Byan, well for the discription that is
<cmweb> hdb1 is ext3 and hdb2 is Fat3
<BackPacker> wylde: I think this is correct: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35714/
<cmweb> fat32*
<ArwynH> cmweb: and do you want it mounted at every boot?
<cmweb> ArwynH: i would like it to bee
<wylde> backpacker: do I need to change the ip adresses?
<BackPacker> wylde: that configuration lets you share /home/kevin/music on machine 1, and mount it onto /mnt/music on machine 2, with static IPs
<BackPacker> wylde: yes, if you're going to use static IPs, you need to set them in the Networking tool on the System menu
<ArwynH> cmweb: then we should add it to the fstab.
<wylde> and that means i need the gateway thing
<cmweb> ArwynH: ok so gksudo gedit /ect/fstab ?
<ArwynH> yep
<ArwynH> er
<ArwynH> cmweb: /etc/fstab
<BackPacker> wylde: yes
<BackPacker> wylde: so you might want to put off going that route until you find out what it is
<ArwynH> cmweb: do you understand the format?
<jwise> hello boys, are you feisty now?
<wylde> backpacker: ah
<cmweb> ArwynH, ij just do as it is above
<wylde> backpacker: good idea
<BackPacker> wylde: I'd say so :-)
<ubun> is there a faster gui SCP client than nautilus? (faster in the sense of when you click on remote folders it moves faster)
<wickedly_cool> hey could i possibly get some help with a dual monitor setup?
<BackPacker> wylde: oh, I just did! :-)
<wylde> lol
<_JECKEL_> hey uhm...so how would I know if my ubuntu is configured to allow connections from outside of my network or not? also..how would I find that out about sshd?
<BackPacker> wylde: anything else, for now?
<Byan> is there something I can install/run to test opengl?
<wickedly_cool> goolge about sshd
<wickedly_cool> google
<_JECKEL_> -.-
<ArwynH> cmweb: do that. the options section should be 'default'.
<wylde> backpacker: are you a 19 year old college girl, cause that would make my life!
<mista> trying to install berly but getting some errors about not apply to download some things
<cmweb> I have done the following
<cmweb> "/dev/hdb1	/media/hdb1	ext3	defaults	0	0"
<wylde> backpacker: but i'm thinking not
<wylde> backpacker: darn
<BackPacker> wylde: HOW DID YOU KNOW???? no, of course I'm not...
<peerless_> ok I tried booting, and i found out it hangs at "Waiting for root file system ... ..."
<wickedly_cool> Here is my problem... I have a Gefore fx 5200 with svideo running to a svid switching it to a yellow rca running to a 20
<BackPacker> wylde: not even close :-)
<wickedly_cool> inch tv
<ArwynH> cmweb: the last 0 should be a 2, but that isn't very important
<wylde> backpacker: that's ok, no one is perfect
<BackPacker> wylde: thanks! :-)
<cmweb> why does it need a pass?
<uniball> cwillu: it doesn't want to boot "live-expert"
<BackPacker> wylde: if that's all, I think we're done for now. Catch you on here another time, maybe
<cmweb> ArwynH, im mounting my second hard drive here, why does it need a pass?
<luismipe> hi
<wylde> backpacker: i'll be on here lots, trust me
<bimberi> _JECKEL_: 'sudo netstat -plunt' shows you ports being listened on.  Anything other than 127.0.0.1:<port> is external (including 0.0.0.0)
<uniball> says "kernel-image not found"
<BackPacker> wylde: I look forward to it
<wylde> moi aussi
<BackPacker> wylde: (now to go and look up "challenge" in my dictionary) :-)
<wylde> lol
<dsnyders> cmweb, all drives are checked periodicall when they are mounted.
<wickedly_cool> Here is my problem... I have a Gefore fx 5200 with svideo running to a svid switching it to a yellow rca running to a 20 inch tv, i have xorg.conf configured and everything but i am having trouble finding the perfect resoulution... i have the monitor so i can work on the desktop and the tv is next to it so we can watch movies at the same time.
<BackPacker> wylde: see you around
<wylde> thanks
<momal> anyone have any ideas on how i can disable all my usb ports? So people can't come and plug there ipod in and charge it from the computer ?
<BackPacker> wylde: you're welcome :-)
<ArwynH> cmweb: tbh. I'm not sure, but my system has a pass of 2 and it was st-up automaticaly. So I'm basing it on that. 0 for pass should work fine.
<wickedly_cool> disable your usb in your bios
<momal> without having to reboot to renable
<cmweb> OK i just did sudo mount /dev/hdb1 and it didnt work
<wickedly_cool> hit del/f2/f10/f12 when starting computer
<ArwynH> cmweb: try creating /media/hdb1 1st.
<ArwynH> cmweb: mkdir /media/hdb1
<LightShadow> luismipe need help to install grub
<wickedly_cool> sudo mount -t fstype /dev/hdb1
<luismipe> yeah
<cmweb> oh i did a symbolic link
<cmweb> let me delete the one i created
<ArwynH> cmweb: rm the symbolic link
<wickedly_cool> Here is my problem... I have a Gefore fx 5200 with svideo running to a svid switching it to a yellow rca running to a 20 inch tv, i have xorg.conf configured and everything but i am having trouble finding the perfect resoulution... i have the monitor so i can work on the desktop and the tv is next to it so we can watch movies at the same time.
<luismipe> said me ligthshadow
<wickedly_cool> does anyone know what resoulution might be good
<tritium> wickedly_cool: please don't repeat very often
<wickedly_cool> join #dualmonitors
<wickedly_cool> i just helped like 2 ppl and i asked my q twice
<cmweb> shi** i just did sudo rm /dev/hdb1 on accident is it going to kill?
<wickedly_cool> i just want to know how to get my dual display working
<ArwynH> cmweb: as for the 'pass' I think it refers to the priority with which it is mounted. 0 for proc, 1 for the rootfs, 2 for everything else.
<ArwynH> cmweb: er... no, you should be fine.
<peerless_> ok I tried booting, and i found out it hangs at "Waiting for root file system ... ..."  what could cause this?
<LightShadow> luismipe ask so u can get help
<luismipe> i need help for install grub
<wickedly_cool> anyone know about dual monitoring?
<cmweb> whats the make dir command, MK?
<mista> wickedly_cool, i know some i could and try to help
<ArwynH> cmweb: it's just removed the link to device.
<wickedly_cool> can i message you?
<ArwynH> cmweb: mkdir /media/hdb1
<mista> sweet
<luismipe> how can i install the grub
<_JECKEL_> lol
<ski-worklap> hmm
<_JECKEL_> did ssh connection from the host computer to the host computer
<aksuvari> luismipe,  sudo aptitude install grub
<cmweb> ArwynH: Thanks its mounted now
<luismipe> ok
<ski-worklap> my ubuntu machine seems tohang for about 3-5 minutes before becoming usable again after the fscks in the boot sequence... anyone know why this might be the case, what might be going on here
<ski-worklap> ?
<ArwynH> cmweb: good. should mount automaticly on boot aswel.
<luismipe> but i dont have ubuntu now
<luismipe> only the partition
<peerless_> how can I check my GRUB settings from a live cd
<luismipe> i use windows now
<wickedly_cool> i use windows at my work so much i have to use ubuntu here
<luismipe> yeah
<arrenlex> peerless_: "sudo mkdir /target && sudo mount /dev/<root> /target && cat /target/boot/grub/menu.lst" where <root> is the partition on which Ubuntu is installed.
<luismipe> but i dont have acces at ubuntu now
<luismipe> arrenlex, what can i do?
<TGPO> peerless_, had you not bailed out so quick you would have seen the rest of what I was trying to tell you
<cmweb> It wouldent be safe to add myself to the root "club" Would it?
<LightShadow> luismipe do u have livecd?
<peerless_> ah damn
<peerless_> what were you trying to tell me
<arrenlex> luismipe: ...?
<luismipe> no
<damageDOn1> Can anyone tell me what the 4th column displays when you use ls -al?
<TGPO> peerless_, after you escape into the loader you can edit it by hitting 'e'
<peerless_> yeah i did that,
<peerless_> but it just left me at a GRUB> prompt
<TGPO> peerless_, ok that will give you your whole grub entry to look at
<Bakefy> Can anyone help me figure out how to get quadroforic sound... not just stereo?
<cmweb> Who knows the member command?
<luismipe> i need install grub for in at ubuntu men
<peerless_> where can I find commands to use at the GRUB prompt
<TGPO> peerless_, if you remove the quite and splash lines from the kernel options you can see all the little odd bits as they flash by
<Bakefy> Is there a setting I can just change in the computer that tells the sound card I have four speakers
<justin_> What is the sweetspot in VH/sync for 75mhz or even 72hz refresh?
<ArwynH> cmweb: root club?
<peerless_> ok, then I can see where it hangs
<cmweb> Perferably
<TGPO> peerless_, that will let you pin in exactly where its hanging
<peerless_> yeah
<borg> !dual
<peerless_> what do I type once im at the GRUB prompt thing
<cmweb> ArwynH: perferably
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> damageDOn1: group that owns the file.
<borg> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead
<ArwynH> cmweb: if you mean to the root  group there is usually no point.
<ArwynH> cmweb: what did you want it for?
<TGPO> peerless_, to edit it? e then select the line you want and hit enter
<peerless_> uh
<damageDOn1> dabaR: cheers...
<peerless_> after I hit e, it just shows GRUB> and thats it
<cmweb> ArwynH: i have no wright access on the hard disk
<peerless_> kinda like a c: prompt in windows
<peerless_> where I can type stuff
<dabaR> !fixres > justin_
<luismipe> i need help for install grub but not in ubuntu
<ArwynH> cmweb: aah. I rememeber that problem
<ismail> hi all
<cmweb> ArwynH: then you must also remember the solution, Right?
<BluR> can anyone link me to a tutorial on setting up spamassassin
<zlack> hey guys - how can i disable my ath0 wireless and keep it disabled each time i reboot? i know i can do ifconfig ath0 down, but somehow it gets up again it seems...
<ArwynH> cmweb: in fstab, add user=username,group=groupname to the options section
<TGPO> peerless_, once you hit e and then select the line you want to edit you will be at a command promt, worse comes to worse, read the instructions at the bottom of the screen
<Bakefy> can anyone help me configure my sound?
<cmweb> ArwynH: k
<peerless_> na man, once I hit e..nothing shows up but a grub command prompt type thing
<peerless_> no text
<dabaR> BluR: google can likely do that.
<luismipe> i understand
<BluR> I can't find a decent one, very surprisingly, dabar
<dabaR> zlack: does cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep ath0 show output?
<luismipe> i speak spanish and no
<TGPO> peerless_, you have to use the arrow keys to select the line you want to edit and then hit enter
<cmweb> ArwynH: what would be the group name?
<ArwynH> cmweb: then unmount, remount and it should mount them under your username. This is usualy only needed for fat32.
<wickedly_cool> does anyone happen to know a good resolution config for dual monitors?
<peerless_> i dont see any lines though
<ArwynH> cmweb: in a default install it's the same as your username
<protocol2> is there a reason why I am not getting any sound...I am plugged in correctly and yeah my sound card is detected...voluyme settings are ok?
<peerless_> its just a black screen with the word GRUB > on it
<ArwynH> cmweb: or 'users' will be good enough.
<protocol2> I think it stopped after trying out democracy TV
<dabaR> wickedly_cool: you looked at the wiki?
<zlack> dabaR: yes it does, and i commented it all out - but somehow it still adds a gateway for that interface
<luismipe> no
<protocol2> can anyonje please help?
<tritium> !sound > protocol2
<luismipe> i dont have grub
<grndslm> protocol2:  have you restarted, or is it still acting up?
<TGPO> peerless_, hang tight, let me reboot real quick and look at mine
<luismipe> and in at windows and not in at ubuntu
<protocol2> yeah did that
<dabaR> zlack: show me the interfaces file on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<peerless_> ok
<luismipe> peerless_, what i do now?
<dabaR> protocol2: likely some sound is muted, double click the sound icon in the top right and check
<cmweb> ArwynH: whats the command, i cant use unmount /dev/hdb1 since the link got blown away
<zlack> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35716/
<ArwynH> cmweb: hehe. umount /media/hdb1 will work
<protocol2> no
<protocol2> I can hear through my mic when I unmute it
<dabaR> zlack: you sure you did not add ifconfig ath0 up to any startup script like /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh?
<protocol2> but no sound for some reason?
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<zlack> dabaR: 100% sure
<_JECKEL_> what exactly is the init.d?
<TGPO> peerless_, I found your problem
<peerless_> yeah?
<dabaR> protocol2: run lsof /dev/dsp
<TGPO> peerless_, hit 'e' NOT 'c' .. c drops you to command line you want to e to edit
<ArwynH> cmweb: i seem to have mixed up my options. it's uid=username,gid=groupname
<zlack> dabaR: it seems that every now and then my ath0 if ifconfig up'ed - which is quite frustrating
<peerless_> heh, Im almost positve I hit e
<peerless_> but ill try again
<peerless_> brb
<protocol2> dabaR, in console?
<cmweb> ArwynH http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35718/
<dabaR> protocol2: in a terminal of some sort, ya
<protocol2> then what?
<dabaR> protocol2: does it give any output?
<luismipe> dabaR, i need help
<protocol2> no
<dabaR> luismipe: ya, you want to install grub, but you are not in ubuntu?
<luismipe> yeah
<protocol2> I typed lsof /dev/dsp
<dabaR> protocol2: show me output of amixer on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dsnyders> Hi all. I cannot read certain directories on one of my drives.  They all are owned as dsnyders:dsnyders, and I am logged in as dsnyders.  They are all drw-rw-rw-  What's wrong?
<zlack> dabaR: is there a daemon which checks and ups the interfaces if they are down?
<luismipe> what i do?
<protocol2> dabaR, how do I do that...get the output?
<noiesmo> dsnyders, no execute
<cmweb> ArwynH, unmount does not work
<dabaR> luismipe: it is impossible to install it from windows. You will need a live CD. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows shows more info.
<dabaR> protocol2: run it in a terminal
<ArwynH> cmweb: there is a way to return a broken device node, but unfortunately I can't remember it. Rebooting should return it for you.
<ArwynH> cmweb: wait.
<luismipe> dabaR, ok
<dabaR> zlack: ya, networking, but I thought it only looks in the interfaces file.
<dsnyders> noiesmo, Everything was fine in dapper, why is execute necessary in edgy?
<noiesmo> dsnyders,  should be drwxr-x-r-x
<luismipe> thanks
<ArwynH> cmweb: 1 sec. I've remembered something.
<dabaR> luismipe: good luck, you are welcome.
<cmweb> k
<zlack> dabaR: :(
<noiesmo> dsnyders, not sure I just know all mine are
<dabaR> protocol2: run amixer in a terminal, then copy and paste the text it spits out onto the pastebin site.
<protocol2> dabaR, done
<protocol2> dabaR, take a look at it...thx
<cmweb> ArwynH, ok so after iv's reboot i do "sudo unmount /media/hdb1" then "sudo mount /dev/hda1" ?
<dabaR> protocol2: show me the URL, please.
<ArwynH> cmweb: after a reboot it should have mounted it.
<protocol2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35719/
<cmweb> well only one way to find out
<ArwynH> cmweb: on some systems /dev/hd* are just links as well, but not on ubuntu it seems. rebooting should fix the /dev problem though.
<RodimusPrime> does azureus work ?
<Bakefy> anyone here using google earth?
<FANTASMA> hi
<RodimusPrime> on amd64 ?
<ArwynH> Bakefy: not atm, but i have used it.
<FANTASMA> help..... there is an italian help channel ?
<Bakefy> my video card displays it very slowly
<dabaR> protocol2: looks fine. GO through the process ubotu sent you a message about.
<dabaR> !it > FANTASMA
<ArwynH> Bakefy: what is your video card?
<Bakefy> ArwynH, do you have any ideas... it says that if I get out of opengl mode it will run faster
<Bakefy> its crappy
<mista> wht does this mean? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mista>   xserver-xgl: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<mista> E: Broken packages
<peerless_> TGPO, okay it scrolled for a while and then said Done.  and then Begin: Waiting for root file system... ...
<Bakefy> nvidia geforce 400
<Bakefy> 32 MB
<peerless_> and just sat there
<FANTASMA> thx
<FANTASMA> <<<<<
<dabaR> mista: it means you have an older version of some package installed than you need. Show your sources.list on a pastebin, please.
<ismail> guys how do u enter the bluetooth setup in ubuntu?
<Bakefy> ArwynH, my card may be old, but google earth works on windows just fine
<mista> so how can i update it!
<ArwynH> Bakefy: hmm a it dated, but I'm not sure of the specs of google earth. What drivers are you running?
<Lovloss> How come when i try to install ubuntu it says "no file system was specified for SDA1" when SDA1 is marked EXT3?
<ArwynH> Bakefy: the defaults?
<x-r00t-x> ismail,  apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<dabaR> show your /etc/apt/sources.list in a pastebin
<Bakefy> ArwynH, yes... i havent changed anything
<ArwynH> Bakefy: then changing drivers will probably help.
<mista> um how?
<Bakefy> does nvida offer drivers?
<ArwynH> Bakefy: i havn't done this myself, but there is a howto. one minute and i'll look up the link.
<dabaR> mista: run cat /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal, and paste the output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<damageDOn1> Help with permissions please! I've managed to use chown and chgrp on a tar file that I've copied across from an old computer using scp but when I click on the properties of the file it still says root is the owner. Any ideas?
<ArwynH> Bakefy: yes. but it's easier to get them through ubuntu, i'll look up the link.
<protocol2> dabaR, how do I unmute sounds in alsamixer via console?
<dabaR> damageDOn1: sudo chown user:user file is the syntax
<ismail> x-r00t-x: then what
<dabaR> protocol2: m is the button
<protocol2> ok
<Lovloss> And why wont this live cd see my internal HD? it only sees my external except in patritioning mode. The internal is ext3 format !
<dabaR> protocol2: the little m on the bottom becomes a 0.
<damageDOn1> dabaR: That's what I used... well except for the :user bit
<mista> sweet http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35727/
<Lovloss> I mean the internal is in ext3 format. thats whats odd
<dabaR> damageDOn1: and ls -l still shows root as the owner?
<ArwynH> Bakefy: what ubuntu version are you running?
<ismail> i dont see a menue for editing bluetooth services
<mista> found it
<Bakefy> the newest
<damageDOn1> dabaR: no it shows me as the user and group is correct too.
<dabaR> mista: your beryl package is made for edgy, and your system is dapper.
<mista> i have something in there for edge and im using drapper
<dabaR> mista: right. For help with beryl/xgl, there is often someone on #ubuntu-xgl
* x-r00t-x hates beryl
<dabaR> damageDOn1: then it is fine, maybe nautilus is slow or something, you running ubuntu gnome?
<Lovloss> Im on a live cd. I should be able to get into an ext3 internal drive shouldnt i? i dont get it
<justin_> Can anyone tell me how I can get a 75hz refresh.... -- It tells me 60HZ or 87hz -- but 87 just kills the monitor
<dabaR> !bluetooth | ismail
<ubotu> ismail: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<damageDOn1> dabaR: yep... should I log out and back in again? or is there a way to restart the desktop?
<dabaR> Lovloss: sudo fdisk -l
<samiam> how can I add the "burn" option to the right-click menu in nautilus under edgy?
<Bakefy> ArwynH: 6.10 Edgy
<protocol2> dabaR, why is it I can hear myself over the mic...but cant hear sounds....weird?
<dabaR> damageDOn1: killall nautilus should do it.
<ArwynH> Bakefy: 6.10? then the following link should help: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<wavefunction> !window manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lovloss> dabaR - they're listed :D But how do i access them?
<Bakefy> ArwynH: do you know how I can get all of my speakers to work too>
<dabaR> protocol2: did you check that your apps are using the same mixer that gnome has set up?
<dabaR> protocol2: the message ubotu sent you shows how.
<wavefunction> In what file do I have the default window manager defined ?
<damageDOn1> dabaR: thanks buddy!
<peerless_> anyone know what could cause this during booting: said Done.  and then Begin: Waiting for root file system... ...
<dabaR> Lovloss: run mount by itself, to see whether they are mounted. if not, mount them...
<Lovloss> I tried. mount /dev/hda fails
<BHSPitLappy> hey
<dabaR> samiam: for .iso files?
<Lovloss> dabaR: it says it cant find them in fstab
<ArwynH> Bakefy: by all I'm assuming you have more than 2. I've heard it is possible, but I've never tried or heard how to do it. Sorry.
<dabaR> Lovloss: that is not how you mount a partition, that would be mounting a drive.
<BHSPitLappy> how hard is it to get the slideshow screensaver (or the OpenGL slideshow one) to use /home/xxx/Pictures, for instance?
<Lovloss> dabaR: what should i type?
<dabaR> Lovloss: plus if they are not in fstab, you have to specify a mount point, a dir to which to mount it.
<Lovloss> ohhh right!
<dabaR> Lovloss: this depends on the partition name and the mount point you want.
<Bakefy> okay, well thanks! I will look it up.  in the mean time!!!  the graphics!
<samiam> dabaR: yes for iso's
<justin_> Can anyone tell me how I can get a 75hz refresh.... -- It tells me 60HZ or 87hz -- but 87 just kills the monitor
<dabaR> wavefunction: .dmrc
<samiam> it used to be there, but just realized it has disappeared
<dabaR> samiam: for .iso files?
<astroboy> ?join #slug
<samiam> dabaR: yes for .iso files
<dabaR> justin_: what I do is I enter the refresh rates into the conf file manually, and the fixres page ubotu told you about explains that, did you read?
<Bakefy> anyone have a bit torrent app they like to use?  bittorrent seems slow to me and it only lets me download one at a time
<ismail> is there no gui for bt setup like in kde?
<dabaR> Bakefy: gnome-btdownload is what comes default with ubuntu
<Bakefy> dabaR: does it let you download more than one?
<dabaR> Bakefy: yes.
<Bakefy> thanks!
<Byan> my sound doesn't work, I suspect it's using the wrong device, seeing as my motherboard as an integrated one
<Byan> what do I do?
<wavefunction> dabaR: Thanks ! But is there a global way to do this. I mean for every user, a system wide configuration ?
<dabaR> samiam: do you see an i on the first column of the nautilus-cd-burner line when you run aptitude search nautilus?
<Bakefy> dabaR, wait thats what I have been using
<dabaR> wavefunction: I do not know.
<Bakefy> it doenst let me downlaod more than one torrent at a time
<dabaR> Bakefy: you are then downloading from a site that does not allow it.
<Bakefy> it says address already in use
<protocol2> dabaR, I am going to get the alsa drivers from a fresh kernel... :)
<protocol2> thx for the help though
<wavefunction> dabaR: Anyway, thanks for the help ! :)
<dabaR> I had that with <insertHere> sites...
<samiam> dabaR: yes I do see an "i", I just realize that the file I wanted to burn wasn't a .iso sorry about
<sivik> i'm having some issues trying to set up my tvtuner card to work, its hauppauge pvr150
<samiam> I guess it only shows if its an iso file
<dabaR> samiam: go>cd/dvd creator
<Bakefy> dabaR, there has to be a torrent app that looks like utorrent (for windows)
<floating_> Hi. What options should I set to a new ext3 partitionI made ? mount point to where ? what about the other options
<samiam> dabaR: yep, thanks... I missed this one thanks for the help
<ArwynH> Byan: system -> admin -> sounds
<ArwynH> Byan: er system -> prefs -> sounds. sorry
<necrodrako> i need help with playing a dvd
<omoore> ok.. here is an oddity.. i'm running ubuntu.. i mount a usb external drive.. access is is fine.. issuing a du --max-depht=1 -h . returns valid information...
<omoore> but.. issuing df -h  shows only 6.9G used when in reality.. more like 47GB is used
<dabaR> floating_: usual mount point is /media/hdXY same as the device node hdXY. defaults is a good set of options. "defaults". what do you want to be able to do the partition when you mount it?
<necrodrako> can any one help me with playing a dvd
<Lovloss> Does anyone think they can walk me through an installation so i dont mess it up this time ? :(
<dabaR> necrodrako: read your private message from ubotu
<Lovloss> my setup is somewhat complicated
<necrodrako> thank you
<felixfoertsch> Good morning. Does anyone know why my notebook shows funny coloured lines on pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 for switching to console?
<corevette> why can't i see this xhtml file:  why can't i see this: http://micahman.50webs.com/enzon/xhtml.xhtml
<felixfoertsch> And simply does not switch INTO the console.
<peerless> what irc client do you guys suggest for linux?
<Cyber_Stalker> <>Oi*Pc#|h89+f
<wavefunction> peerless: irssi
<Cyber_Stalker> %*(&#$4
<Cyber_Stalker> #()*#$#&$^
<corevette> peerless, i use xchat, which i think is pretty solid
<Cyber_Stalker> WRAR!
<Cyber_Stalker> damit
<floating_> dabaR: I formatted a ntfs partition, and it has ntfs options by default. at least I have to change the ntfs to ext3, and mount point. then there is following defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1 ,is that ok to leave?
<Cyber_Stalker> this thing irratates me!
<peerless> yeah..im using xchat now
<peerless> its alright
<Cyber_Stalker> ok
<Cyber_Stalker> i feel better now
<corevette> peerless, are you using the xchat-gnome or the xchat
<peerless> xchat-gnome
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: perhaps the resolution is wrong, do you see the usplash screen on startup?
<corevette> peerless, try xchat regular, i like it better than gnome, i recently switched
<peerless> okay, this is my first time using linux
<peerless> now sure how to get it
<Lovloss> Okay so anywayy... i have an external and internal drive. HDA1 is swap, HDA2 is root, SDA2 is home. SDA1 should mount on /media/sda1  and my other internal, HDB1, should mount on /media/hdb1. Is there anythingw rong with this logic?
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: usplash is the "ubuntu" thingy with the loading bar?
<dabaR> corevette: what do you mean you can not see it?
<peerless> can i just do it through the package manager thing
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: yes
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Jep, I do see it. But it has strang colours, too.
<felixfoertsch> *strange
<felixfoertsch> But X works fine. Set up the resolution to 1680x1050 yesterday - and X works.
<corevette> dabar, it doesn't show up as a webpage
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: I will find you a link, and you will have to play with setting a different resolution for the usplash.
<dabaR> corevette: cause it has a .xhtml extension and your browser displays those as not-web-pages.
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Thanks. Is the console (CTRL+ALT+F1) depending on the usplash settings?
<Lovloss> oh, and hd0 is the same as hda right?
<corevette> dabaR, i've tried firefox/knoqueror/opera
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: well, I am not sure of this whole thing, but I had a similar issue, you can try this./
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Will do. Thanks.
<nothlit> FeistyFawn, no, you can increase the resolution of the virtual consoles with vga=xxx...you'll need the proper code for your res/color settings
<dabaR> corevette: is this your file?
<corevette> dabar yes
<nothlit> They both use the framebuffer though
<Lovloss> no one can help me? i always emss up installations :'(
<dabaR> corevette: rename it to .html
<floating_> if I want to change the mount point to like simply /a ,how bad is that ?
<corevette> dabar, but i want xhtml
<floating_> it would be faster to write in cmd line
<floating_> than /media/hda5
<dabaR> Lovloss: Lovloss seems like fine logic
<LoneShadow> anyone using a livecd on a usb stick drive ?
<dabaR> corevette: you want what xhtml? xhtml files have html extensions.
<Lovloss> dabaR: and if i allow it to put GRUB on "hd0" thatll probably go to hda2 ownt it (hda1 is swap)
<corevette> dabar but some do have the xhtml extension
<dabaR> Lovloss: it will go in the master boot record, which is not a partition like hda1 hda2 or anything like that, afaik.
<felixfoertsch> Lovloss: Let me give you a suggestion. Just set up those harddrives in the installation process which your really do need. Mount the other ones afterwards.
<Lovloss> Thats a good idea. :)
<felixfoertsch> ;)
<dabaR> corevette: why would you want that extension rather than html? your server likely sends a header to the browser that makes the browser interpret it as xml rather than html...
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Did I miss the link?
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: not yet:)
<peerless> how do I get my x-chat to show the user list in a channel?
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: *puh*
<felixfoertsch> :D
<felixfoertsch> peerless: XChat or Gnome-Xchat?
<peerless> regular XChat
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: open /boot/grub/menu.lst for editing
<necrodrako> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle i
<necrodrako> what plugin do i need
<felixfoertsch> peerless: Just click at the right side of your screen, hold down mouse1 and move it to the left.
<felixfoertsch> ;)
<Lovloss> Actually, maybe I should put my /home on another partition of the internal... and use the external as data
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Done.
<peerless> felixfoertsch, doh.
<dabaR> necrodrako: try totem-xine
<Darksair> corevette verify you page @ w3.org
<Darksair> corevette: verify you page @ w3.org
<felixfoertsch> peerless: Worked? ^^
<peerless> how about getting it to show @, + at the top of the list
<peerless> yes worked
<mista> is there a way to add lines of text into a file just from command line
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: read the last part, "B. Manual (kernel-specific) GRUB configuration" of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto and add a vga setting, then reboot, see whether that helps any. Try all the settings, starting with the smaller ones. I hope this does not waste your time.
<felixfoertsch> Now I did a good deed - so I'm the day off ;D
<necrodrako> im unsing totem xine
<dabaR> mista: yes. what is the absolute path of the file, and what do you want to add to it?
<peerless> felixfoertsch, wait a sec?
<peerless> felixfoertsch, how can I see who is @ and +
<dabaR> necrodrako: and you installed the dvd packages?
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Well, I surely did not choose linux because I want everything to go fast, but better :)
<felixfoertsch> *faster
<mista> i dont know just like something like a line into the sources.list file
<Darksair> corevette: Commonly, web servers will have a mapping of filename extensions (such as ".html") to MIME  Content-Type values (such as text/html).
<nothlit> dabaR, rofl try all the settings?
<dabaR> nothlit: there are 4
<Cyber_Stalker> i have an issue, i created a launcher on my desktop with "sudo /home/cyber/Desktop/pure-ftpd-1.0.21/src/./pure-ftpd" as the command, but when i double click the launcher it doesnt start the ftpd, what am i doing wrong? or is there another way i should be doing this?
<felixfoertsch> peerless: Uh, don't know, don't care. In the freenode channels channel ops just set their permission if they want to change something. They usually don't idle as ops :D
<nothlit> felixfoertsch, if you have 1024 use 791 not 792 because 792 doesn't support vesa
<dabaR> mista: echo "I add this line" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list is the command you could use. Make sure you have the tee -a, cause just tee will overwrite the file.
<necrodrako> which ones
<necrodrako> gstreamer stuff?
<dabaR> !pureftpd
<felixfoertsch> nothlit: Uh? Do I have to be able to follow this? ^^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mista> so where abouts do i had in the text?
<dabaR> !pure-ftpd
<ubotu> pure-ftpd: Pure-FTPd FTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.21-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 460 kB
<dabaR> Cyber_Stalker: you should install that package.
<nothlit> felixfoertsch, no just follow what what number i said if your res is 1024x768
<Cyber_Stalker> dabaR, its installe, isnt it?
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: yes, after you read the wiki page it should be clear what he said.
<nothlit> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Cyber_Stalker> oh that
<felixfoertsch> Oh okay, will do that now! Thx dabaR, thx nothlit!
<Darksair> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dabaR> Cyber_Stalker: you compiled it from source?
<anandanbu> hi the update feature on the FireFox is disabled in my Ubuntu Dapper Drake how do i correct it
<Cyber_Stalker> dabaR, yes i did, how will i go about removing it now =D
<nothlit> anandanbu, its supposed to be disabled
<nothlit> anandanbu, you're supposed to update through ubuntu
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: The screen of the notebook is 1680x1050 - it's not listed there. What to do? :D
<dabaR> Cyber_Stalker: did you use sudo make install to install?
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: like I said, try all of the values.
<Cyber_Stalker> afaik yes
<anandanbu> is it with the help of synaptic or somethin else
<nothlit> I wonder how many people would ask about iceweasel/where firefox went if ubuntu had the same issue as debian
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Oh, okay.
<nie> hello
<nothlit> felixfoertsch, theres tables that include more resolutions if you google for them
<Cyber_Stalker> lol dabaR  i think i did, woudlnt i have to?
<nothlit> felixfoertsch, but 1680x1050 isn't something that would be supported, you'll have to go for whatevers closest but still below your res
<Cyber_Stalker> dabaR,  if i cd to that dir and type ./pure-ftpd it runs
<mista> nice thanks
<dabaR> Cyber_Stalker: there is no convenient way that I know of to uninstall it. You should from now on use checkinstall to install software from source, as it creates a .deb package and installs it. That way it is easy to remove. checkinstall is not installed on ubuntu by default but is in the repos.
<felixfoertsch> nothlit: Okay.
<Darksair> ubotu, ati > me
<Cyber_Stalker> ok
<Willa> Morning gang.
<Willa> How do I get a wireless connection setup? The only connections are *WIRED* and *MODEM*. I swapped my ubuntu HD into a new computer. it used to have a wireless option setup.   The ODD part is the net WAS working for a bit.
<dabaR> Cyber_Stalker: if you install pure-ftpd from the repos, it will start at boot, I think.
<nothlit> !wireless | Willa
<ubotu> Willa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cyber_Stalker> i dont want it to start at boot tho :/
<nothlit> ubotu is the greatest thing ever
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is the greatest thing ever - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Stalker> i want it when i need it kinda thing :/ i dont awnt it running all the time, altho i know it is secure
<Willa> nothlit: will that really help...
<nothlit> Willa, it should, I haven't installed ubuntu on any computers with wireless so I couldn't tell you for sure
<dabaR>  Cyber_Stalker not sure what to tell you then. what is the error you get with the launcher?
<necrodrako> how do i install libdvdcss
<Cyber_Stalker> no error
<Cyber_Stalker> it doesnt launch
<nothlit> !plf | necrodrako
<ubotu> necrodrako: PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<Cyber_Stalker> i think the syn in the launcher is wrong or sumthing, any way i deleted that now
<Cyber_Stalker> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<nothlit> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Cyber_Stalker> dabaR, thing is now i need pure-ftp from the repository's, its not in synaptic, but how would i go about getting it?
<dabaR> necrodrako: get the libdvdcss package form the Seveas repository, and double click it
<Cyber_Stalker> sudo apt-get pure-ftpd gives me an error
<dabaR> Cyber_Stalker: are you sure you have universe enabled? what is the error?
<felixfoertsch> dabaR, nothlit: Should I keep the aspect ratio?
<Cyber_Stalker> E: Invalid operation pure-ftpd
<dabaR> Cyber_Stalker: sudo apt-get install pure-ftpd
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Cyber_Stalker> im an idiot
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: show us your menu.lst file before you reboot, on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nothlit> felixfoertsch, do it however you feel best
<Cyber_Stalker> Reading package lists... Done
<Cyber_Stalker> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cyber_Stalker> E: Couldn't find package pure-ftpd
<Cyber_Stalker> :/
<ismail> guys im having problems with the bluetooth
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Okay. Will do so :)
<ismail> :(
<dabaR> Cyber_Stalker: universe is not enabled.
<Cyber_Stalker> dabaR, it cant find the package
<dabaR> !universe > Cyber_Stalker
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks
* dabaR will brb
<Ilovemypuppy> is ubuntu a good choice for a mission critical server?
<kleinlappies> ahoy everyone
<bernhard> witch repo must i enable to get skype?
<tomasz> hey all
<kleinlappies> does anyone know of a vob (dvd) to avi or mpeg converter
<Joe_CoT> bernhard: multiverse i believe
<bernhard> Joe_CoT: thx :)
<nothlit> Ilovemypuppy, I would rather install debian stable or openbsd
<tomasz> acidrip?
<nothlit> !info pure-ftpd
<ubotu> pure-ftpd: Pure-FTPd FTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.21-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 460 kB
<Ilovemypuppy> yeah im having issues with debian stable
<dsnyders> How do I list only the directories, like dir /a:d in DOS?
<felixfoertsch> dabaR, nothlit: Just found a tutorial for exact this problem - it uses "hwinfo" to get the right code.
<nothlit> Cyber_Stalker, you need to enable the extra repos
<Joe_CoT> Ilovemypuppy: define mission critical. I use Dapper for all my servers, and I've never had any problems
<nothlit> !repos | Cyber_Stalker
<ubotu> Cyber_Stalker: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ilovemypuppy> Joe_CoT, how long have you been using dapper on your servers?
<nothlit> felipe, congrats
<noiesmo> dsnyders, man ls maybe ls -al /path/to/directory
<blaa> !gpg | blaa
<ubotu> blaa: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Ilovemypuppy> Joe_CoT, by mission critical i mean not needing constant updates, or at least the updates wont require constant maintenance
<CientificoLoco> where do I download news skins for my amsn?
<Serial> !gpg | r0cks
<ubotu> r0cks: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Joe_CoT> Ilovemypuppy: Since it came out. before that I was using breezy. We use Dapper for all our development work. There's two servers: ubuntu Dapper and freebsd. The Dapper one is far less of a pain
<Joe_CoT> Ilovemypuppy: the only real updates are security updates, which you'll want to do. It's true for any linux server.
<dsnyders> noiesmo, no, that lists all the files in /path/to/directory, be they files or directories.
<Ilovemypuppy> Joe_CoT, thank you :) now lets hope libaa output in mplayer works
<Joe_CoT> ilovemypuppy: libaa output? i think i answered your forum question about this
<Doow> Anyone know what's up with the major upgrade/renaming of X today?
<Ilovemypuppy> Joe_CoT, wasnt me, i havent been posting in any forums
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: but it was related to this same thing I linked you to?
<Doow> in edgy that is
<Catshrimp> Any idea as to why the repository team goes to so much length as to describe how the security team will not audit the universe repository, but then adds dapper-security universe lines to the bottom of the sources.list file? =P
<Joe_CoT> ilovemypuppy: ah, ok. yeah, i've had no issues with mplayer on the dapper server, which is good, since it's critical to our cms
<noiesmo> dsnyders, you can do like ls /path/directory | grep thisname that will only show files or folders with thisname in it
<Ilovemypuppy> Joe_CoT, its critical to me to make sure i can keep an eye on things
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: It's about setting the VGA mode, yes. But it does not use the number with three characters, but a combination like 0x0307. The tutorial sas that this is used for Dapper Drake and later Ubuntu versions.
<felixfoertsch> *sais
<Catshrimp> Though on a less silly tone, anyone know what issues may be causing the respository team from including dnsmasq from the main respository?
<felixfoertsch> *says -.-
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: cool, thanks for the follow up.
<mneptok> Catshrimp: CYA
<Ilovemypuppy> i can get mplayer working with aalib output sort of in debian, but I just end up getting the status line and only a frame or two
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Well thanks for your help :D
<x-r00t-x> hey guys. is there any way to see command on terminal from remote pc?
<Catshrimp> mneptok: huh?
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: :D
<nothlit> Ilovemypuppy, just make it so updating is automatic? and choose dapper because its LTS, so you won't have to replace/upgrade it as often... should have 5 years for servers i think
<bernhard> thx dabaR
<mneptok> Catshrimp: that was re: the first question.
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Did I mention how cool the ubuntu community is? ;D
<x-r00t-x> i just mean to say spy on remote pc without password
<Ilovemypuppy> nothlit, LTS?
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: hehe...
<Ilovemypuppy> Ubuntu with Long Term Support
<Ilovemypuppy> i hope thats a good thing
<Catshrimp> mneptok: is CYA supposed to be an acronym that I should know?
<Doow> x-r00t-x: yes, there are ways, but I dunno what's the policy on teaching such stuff.. =)
<Ilovemypuppy> Catshrimp, its from the military, it means cover your rear end
<nothlit> Ilovemypuppy, updates can be logged and whatnot for you to check on
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: I added the settings at the "defoptions"; do I have to add them to the kernel line, too?
<Catshrimp> Ilovemypuppy: thanks, just google and found out the same :)
<Ilovemypuppy> nothlit, this is looking good, a definite improvement from 2 years ago
<Catshrimp> mneptok: it was a /somewhat/ valid question ;)
<necrodrako> it wont let me install libdvdcss
<dsnyders> noisemo, I think I may not have explained what I'm after very well.  I want a command that gives me a list of just the folders within a directory.
<Ilovemypuppy> i love my fast access, it takes a couple of minutes to download a whole iso
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: well, no, it seems one or the other, but you have to run grub-update or so, follow the wiki to make sure.
<Ilovemypuppy> it was only a year or two ago where an iso would take hours
<Doow> dsnyders: man ls ^^
<Catshrimp> And now it takes minutes :D
<Catshrimp> Thank god for broadband!
<SchalaBrandford> Im having trouble mounting a hard drive. i tried using the FAQ, but it failed me.  :( ive used sudo mount and the diskmounter script, but got nothin. :?
<Catshrimp> In regards to the dnsmasq question, I'm just wondering if it's license oriented or bug oriented
<dabaR> Catshrimp: how about... http://ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<dabaR> Catshrimp: it talks about what goes where.
<Catshrimp> dabaR: thanks, I'll give it a lookover :)
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: to mount something, you need to know the device node, and the mount point. Do you know those for sure already?
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Hm. Set it to 640x400 (to keep my aspect ratio 16:10). Now the console works fine, but the usplash has stil the old size - how to get the thing smaller? ^^
<SchalaBrandford> dabaR: i know its /dev/hdc1/ and /home/schala/desktop/documents
<SchalaBrandford> are those what you mean?
<felixfoertsch> Well the usplash shows only the upper left quarter ^^
<dabaR> shnee: yes, good. And the file system type?
<SchalaBrandford> XFS
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: hm...should have gotten changed, try adding the vga line to the usplash kernel line :-/
<dsnyders> Doow, I can't seem to find anything within man ls.  It doesn't seem to have the capability to list only the directories.
<SchalaBrandford> i noticed diskmounter assumed it was NTFS, so i made that change already. im gonna reboot and come back. :)
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Well - can't I just remove it?
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: reboot why?
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Don't need it anyway.
<dabaR> felixfoertsch: the usplash? then just ignore it...
<dabaR> or remove.
<SchalaBrandford> Daba: so my fstab can run again? unless theres a better way
<felixfoertsch> dabaR: Well, will find a tutorial about that. Don't want to waste any more of your time :) BIG THX!
<Doow> dsnyders: hmm.. was sure there was something, you can use "ls -l | grep ^d" though I guess
<felixfoertsch> Also to you nothlit! BIG THX.
<peerless> just installed ubuntu, do I need to setup my video card drivers? cause resizing windows is laggy right now
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, ubuntuguide.org
<Doow> dsnyders: although that might be a bit too verbose
<Doow> dsnyders: depending on what you're doing
<dsnyders> Doow, the ^d means "starting with d"?
<nothlit> peerless, if you want faster resizing probably
<Doow> dsnyders: yup
<nothlit> !video | peerless
<ubotu> peerless: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<nothlit> oops
<nothlit> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SchalaBrandford> Nothlit: ooh, thanks!
<necrodrako> why can i install libdvdcss?
<dsnyders> Doow, that might work.  Odd that ls doesn't have the capability.  It seems to be able to do everything else.
<SchalaBrandford> fark. -.-
<Doow> dsnyders: yeah, I was surprised too
<Catshrimp> dabaR: very helpful.  much obliged!
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: you want to rerun fstab mountings?
<nothlit> sudo mount -a
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: ya, ^
<nothlit> or sudo umount -a ; sudo mount -a     ignore the warnings
<SchalaBrandford> Nothlit: i wasnt thanking you sarcastically. i actually found the command.
<Doow> dsnyders: ls -F is pretty good to have as default too, makes it easier to see what's directories (maybe that's enabled by default in ubuntu though)
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, oh lol congrats
<SchalaBrandford> Nothlit: that was a legitimate thanks
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, i don't doubt it lol
<dabaR> necrodrako: you are supposed to tell us that, and we are supposed to tell you how to fix that error.
<ubun> how come when i try to copy text from Gnome Terminal it's not showing up when I paste (whatever was last in my 'clipboard' still pastes)?
<SchalaBrandford> dabaR: well, now the problem is that i reran the fstab and it STILL dosent work, lol
<dabaR> ubun: how do you copy text from the terminal?
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: you should post fstab, and output of sudo fdisk -l to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubun> i tried ctrl+shift+c and right clicking and selecting 'copy' from the menu
<mneptok> ubun: is the terminal still open when you try?
<ubun> after highlighting the text with my mouse
<ubun> yes
<dsnyders> Doow, I use the colors (ls --color) to distinguish files from folders.
<noiesmo> ubun, you should select it then use edit copy fom menu
<ubun> i did that
<mneptok> ubun: WFM
<dabaR> ubun: wfm2
<ubun> wfm?
<dabaR> works for nme
<mneptok> Works For Me
<noiesmo> me to
<wsjunior> could anybody help me to get azureus working on amd64?
<ubun> i creaetd my own profile i dont know if thats' why
<Doow> dsnyders: they work good i pairs =)
<wsjunior> when i try to run it from a terminal this is the error message i get: http://rafb.net/paste/results/cJLFYO44.html
<Ilovemypuppy> ok- ive been informed that ubuntu 6.10 has no "long term support" ?
<mneptok> wsjunior: you'll need Sun's JRE, update the default JRE, and then install the latest Azureus
<necrodrako> i get this error
<necrodrako> W: Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<necrodrako>   403 Forbidden
<SchalaBrandford> dabaR: did that, but i dont think i fully understand the purpose.
<Doow> dsnyders: especially if you have lousy memory like me and forget what the different colors mean =)
<mneptok> Ilovemypuppy: correct
<dabaR> necrodrako: then his repository is down, and you have to wait til he is avail to ask him to enable it.
<dabaR> Seveas: ping
<wsjunior> mneptok: azureus is installed just doesnt work here.. this is the error message: http://rafb.net/paste/results/cJLFYO44.html
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: show me the URL, please.
<nickb_lll> hey, I'm having some problems with my hosts file - some entries just arent forwarding, this prob isnt the best channel to ask on, but any suggestions where to look
<Ilovemypuppy> so 6.10 is the "development" branch and 6.06 is "stable"?
<necrodrako> how am i saposed to contact him
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: it helps me see information about the issue
<dabaR> necrodrako: here is fine, or just try in a few hours.
<mneptok> wsjunior: did you install Sun's Java and set it as default?
<necrodrako> ill try tomarrow, i gotta go to bed now
<wsjunior> mneptok: i dont think so, how could i?
<FatherLavaGuard> I'd like to copy some avi TV episodes to a DVD (to play on a DVD player) what is the best Ubuntu program to use to do this?
<SchalaBrandford> DabaR: Okay, heres sudo fdisk -l : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35732/
<CorpseFeeder> I dont' think my DVD drive is mounted entirely correctly. Totem keeps telling me "Failed to mount /dev/hdc" And no disc icon appears when I insert a DVD in the drive. What have I got set up wrong?
<bernhard> thx Community, Skype runs
<wsjunior> mneptok: is there any tutorial for do this?
<mneptok> Ilovemypuppy: no, both Edgy and Dapper are released. one is current, one is not. Dapper has a 3 year support cycle on the desktop, 5 years in the server closet. Edgy has 18 months.
<ubun> paste works in gnome terminal but it wont let me copy text from it at all. i can copy fine from firefox but not from xchat either
<dabaR> necrodrako:  http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<SchalaBrandford> DabaR: and the fstab line: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35733/
<CorpseFeeder> gxine will play DVDs no problem, but totem - I can't even get it to find the DVD drive? What's going on?
<nothlit> ubun, have you tried restarting X?
<ubun> no
<mneptok> wsjunior: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<noiesmo> FatherLavaGuard, if your dvd player supports avi which i doubt then you will first need to convert them from avi to mpeg and then dvdauthor them so you can then burn them with a burner
<Ilovemypuppy> mneptok, whats the reason for this?
<mneptok> wsjunior: ping when that's done
<ubun> my downloads would be hosed
<mneptok> Ilovemypuppy: so that institutions can plan a long term cycle
<peerless> how do i figure out what version of XFree86 I have installed?
<necrodrako> thank you
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: your kernel thinks it is ntfs, I do not want to contest it nor you. try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35735/ as your fstab line, save, close the file then sudo mount -a/
<Ilovemypuppy> mneptok, damn fine stuff. Confusing. but fine.
<Catshrimp> Okay guys, time to shut the eyes for a bit.  I'll see you all later :)!
<nothlit> peerless, ubuntu doesn't run on xfree, it runs on x.org apt-cache show xserver-xorg
<Ilovemypuppy> ubuntu uses debians basic system tools right? apt-get and the such?
<nothlit> Ilovemypuppy, that is correct
<SchalaBrandford> DabaR: okay, but how do you know?
<peerless> ah okay, well im trying to install these video card drivers..and its a .run file
<FatherLavaGuard> thx noiesmo any good  avi -> mpg converters?
<peerless> i dont know how to run it
<Doow> peerless: or X -version
<Akuma_> how can i play realplayer files in firefox? its using the MPlayer plugin, but doesn't seem to be able to run them
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: by sudo fdisk -l output
<mneptok> peerless: chmod +x filename.run && sudo ./filename.run
<peerless> whats chmod +x do
<dabaR> realplayer > Akuma_
<noiesmo> FatherLavaGuard, I use mencoder its part of mplayer  http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html its in multiverse repos
<mneptok> peerless: gives the file the executable flag
<necrodrako> one more question
<nothlit> peerless, it makes it executable
<FatherLavaGuard> noiesmo, thx again
<necrodrako> i have another hdd in my computer but it doesent show in places or anything
<dabaR> necrodrako: did you get the file?
<necrodrako> how can i access it
<protocol2> Im still having issues with my sound
<noiesmo> FatherLavaGuard, np
<nothlit> peerless, linux has file permissions to make it more safe, and that includes preventing things from executing
<necrodrako> yes, it works now too thank you
<CorpseFeeder> should my dvd drive be mounted as /dev/hdc? is that normal or have I screwed something up?
<nothlit> necrodrako, ubuntuguide.org
<protocol2> I can make sounds into my mic and hear them on the speakers.,....but can't hear sounds from ubuntu?
<protocol2> can anyonme help?
<dabaR> necrodrako: sweet, run sudo fdisk -l in a terminal to see whether the hdd is recognized by your computer.
<nothlit> CorpseFeeder, if its in the third slot then that is correct
<dsnyders> Doow, I just came across a solution elsewhere:  ls -d */
<protocol2> my sound card is detected...and I am plugged in correctly
<SchalaBrandford> Dabar: same error: wrong FS, bad option, bad superblock, etc..
<Akuma_> dabaR: so i've got to install realplayer? i can't get some codecs that will allow the other players to play them?
<dabaR> Akuma_: is that what the wiki page says?
<Doow> dsnyders: still not all clean, but better =)
<necrodrako> it shows up
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: oh, oh, you have " at the end of the fstab line?
<necrodrako> as "/dev/hdb:
<necrodrako> "/dev/hdb"
<dabaR> necrodrako: show us on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SchalaBrandford> i did not. should i?
<dsnyders> Doow, I still can't fathom ls not being able to do it properly, though.  After all MS-DOS can do it.
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: no, but it had that in your pastebin post.
<nothlit> Akuma_, mplayer or vlc should be able to play real media files
<noiesmo> !w32codecs | Akuma_
<ubotu> Akuma_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SchalaBrandford> dabar: oh, thats because i was gonna paste it directly into the channel
<necrodrako> pasted
<necrodrako> the hdd in question is the 400 GB one
<dabaR> necrodrako: give us the URL
<Doow> dsnyders: me neither, but I won't go through the roof until I talk with some real guru, for all I know there's an obscure command that does only this
<necrodrako> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35736/
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, you definitely shouldn't and especially if you haven't registered your nick... you would have been kicked for flooding
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: show output of mount on pastebin, please.
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: just mount
<Byan> how do I fix this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/QnQGdk89.html
<Akuma_> nothlit: noiesmo: thanks, apreciate
<Byan> I am getting
<Byan> wine /media/sdb1/Program\ Files/foobar2000-test/foobar2000.exe
<Byan> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter
<borg> !dualmode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsnyders> Doow. True.  This has bugged me for a while, though.  Many a time it would have been handy.  There are lots of kludge workarounds but nothing satisfying.
<Byan> dual mode?
<protocol2> I can make sounds into my mic and hear them on the speakers.,....but can't hear sounds from ubuntu?
<dabaR> necrodrako: you need to mount it. read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions for a start
<protocol2> should try kmix
<necrodrako> ok
<CorpseFeeder> There is no entry in my fstab file for my DVD drive... is that normal????
<borg> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead
<SchalaBrandford> dabar: here it ishttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35737/
<SchalaBrandford> nothlit: flooding? for one line?
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, oh
<Doow> dsnyders: yeah, I thought about it a long time ago, but haven't really needed it since, I don't do any shell scriptingt, so ls -l | grep ^d has worked for me when I really needed it
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, rofl then why does he want you to paste it into a pastebin
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: he did not get it.
<dsnyders> Doow, ls -d */ will not list hidden directories, such as .mozilla in your home directory :-(
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: I am not sure why it will not mount, but the file system seems to be ntfs, sorry, it is not something I know what to do about.
<SchalaBrandford> dabar: thanks for the help, though. i think i'll just rip the drive out and USB it to my windows laptop in that case.
<Doow> dsnyders: that's weird, -a don't seem to work together with -d
<SchalaBrandford> i wish all computer problems could be solved with a screwdriver.
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: ya, or ask again later maybe someone will know.
<necrodrako> awsome
<necrodrako> mounted
<necrodrako> and accesible
<necrodrako> i must say i LOVE UBUNTU
<CorpseFeeder> There is no entry in my fstab file for my DVD drive... is that normal? Should I add it? how? What do I type in the line for a DVD drive?
<dabaR> necrodrako: I must say I am impressed. Did you run a script or something?
<dsnyders> It seems to have it's own subtle magic, Doow
<SchalaBrandford> Well, im off to put screwdriver to compie. thank you, dabar and nothlit!
<Doow> dsnyders: yeah, really =(
<dabaR> CorpseFeeder: no /dev/hdc line? and you are sure it is at that node?
<necrodrako> yes
<dabaR> SchalaBrandford: welcome.
<dsnyders> SchalaBrandford, Hey, I'll have a screwdriver!
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, tell me what you want to do? I haven't been paying complete attention
<dabaR> necrodrako: OK, not so impressed then, I thouhgt you entered it all in by hand already.
<CorpseFeeder> there is a line for the CD-rom drive, but no line for the DVD drive
<Willa> how do I kow the name of my wireless module?
<Willa> im trying to do modprobe...
<SchalaBrandford> nothlit: dabar says my drive is NTFS, so im gonna plug it into my laptop with a ide-->usb adapter
<nothlit> CorpseFeeder, try putting a disc in and see if it automounts first
<ba5e> CorpseFeeder: its the same thing /mdeia/cdrom is normally DVD too (if its a DVD drive
<SchalaBrandford> dsnyders: sorry, i only have enough vodka for one.
<LeanCalPer> join #ubuntu-co
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, so you want to mount said usb drive?
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, read only or with writing too
<SchalaBrandford> nolith: mount it in windows. o.o; so i dont think i'll have a problem
<necrodrako> well dabar, ill be back tomarrow for some more learning
<SchalaBrandford> nothlit*
<dabaR> necrodrako: maybe we will meet again:)
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, lol #windows if you do
<SchalaBrandford> Nothlit: that said, is there a way to get windows to read xfs and other linux-common filesystems in windows?
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, only ext2/ext3, and ext3 only as ext2
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, also a unrecommended reiserfs way, and I seriously don't recommend it
<CorpseFeeder> ahh.. I made an error. My DVD drive IS in the fstab file, the CD drive is NOT listed. /dev/hdc is in there (my DVD) but /dev/hda is not in there (my CD)
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, you can use FAT
<cmt^^> awake
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, fat is readable by both linux and windows pretty well
<SchalaBrandford> but that involves formatting, and i dont have a space 100gb anywhere.
<SchalaBrandford> spare*
<zeeble> hi. I installed Ubuntu proper, then i apt-getted the xubuntu-desktop meta package, but i use the normal Gnome session. I would like gdm to start, and take me to the normal GDM splash screen, and not the one that shows the xubuntu mouse.. how do i do that?
<SchalaBrandford> ah well, no biggie. im gonna go do it now, so i gotta /quit. :)
<CorpseFeeder> so, I will rephrase... is it normal to have my DVD drive listed in fstab and not the CD drive?
<nothlit> SchalaBrandford, if you haven't used encryption or compression linux can use ntfs filesystems for writing too... ubuntuguide.org
<Akuma_> i installed realplayer, but i cant have it play files within firefox. mplayer tried to play them and chokes. file file assotiation actions don't seem too helpfull
<loca|host> i want to remove openoffice, when i do apt-get remove open-office.org, it says that it will remove ubuntu-desktop* with it
<loca|host> is there anyway to remove it alone ?
<ixplore> hi. i just downloaded xampp   but i tried to install using the command "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.5a.tar.gz -c /opt". it failedhow i can install. i am just beginner
<zeeble> loca|host: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package.
<zeeble> loca|host: it wont remove "gnome" or all that.
<nothlit> zeeble, gksudo gdmsetup
<zeeble> loca|host: you can go ahead and remove that monster of a openoffice package
<zeeble> nothlit: ty
<|thunder> how big is OO ?
<nysosym> hi all
<nysosym>  is is "normal" that a process like totem with goom has the same cpu usage in minimized form as in maximized form?
<protocol1> its not the sound card
<nothlit> nysosym, i think so
<protocol1> it worked great in my other OS
<protocol1> something is configured wrong
<dabaR> of course
<wsjunior> mneptok: now this is the error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ifPiXO48.html
<Lovloss> How can I tell if i have an AMD64 architecture? i do think im using athlon
<wsjunior> mneptok: i already did sudo update-alternatives --config java
<wsjunior> Lovloss: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fransman> Who wants to help us with testing a application for doing radio in Ubuntu:  http://www.campware.org/en/camp/campcaster_news/702/
<Lovloss> AMD processor... 64 k cache
<Lovloss> SDo thats AMD64?
<cmt^^> Lovloss - you could download a system-info script for irc
<cmt^^> 8)
<wsjunior> could anybody help me to solve this problem? http://rafb.net/paste/results/cJLFYO44.html
<Byan> so, does anyone know why mine isn't working?
<Lovloss> Its okay. I just want to know if i have one or not... i suppose if its AMD and has 64 k cache its an AMD64 architecture... i hope im write
<CorpseFeeder> I don't know what I'm doing.
<Lovloss> *right
<Byan> Lovloss: uhm.. 64k cache is really low...
<wsjunior> any java guy around? http://rafb.net/paste/results/cJLFYO44.html
<Akuma_> i installed realplayer, but it wont kick in when i try to view a ra file from within firefox. everything i google says it usually gets used automatically. instead MPlayer tries to play the file (and fails horribly)
<Lovloss> Byan  and im really poor. It works.
<tonyyarusso> How do you set up subdomains?  Is that an apache option?
<Lovloss> Believe me, i want a pentium in here :(
<Byan> Lovloss: uhm..
<Byan> low as in
<Byan> impossible
<Lovloss> Byan thats not my processor speed.
<Lovloss> Byan: Thats my cache size
<NoonInSf> Hello I have what could be a very basic question.  I'm using Q on a apple powerbook g4, and trying to use a disk image of ubuntu to work, some problem with the display, totaly linux newbie. help?
<wsjunior> mneptok: u around?
<Byan> Lovloss: no, it's not
<nothlit> NoonInSf, did you use the PPC disc?
<oc12> I got FreeNas install and running but I can't get gigabit to work?
<Byan> what is the model of the processor?
<Byan> unless it's really really old..
<Lovloss> Byan: It says it is! its AMD Duron
<CorpseFeeder> erm... okay.... If I click the "play DVD" button in System>Administration>Disk Manager, totem launches and plays the DVD in the drive, BUT if I start totem first then select the play dvd disc it tells me "failed to mount /dev/hdc" wtf is going on?
<Arafangion> Why are various services suddenly restarting, such as cups, and now the logging service?
<Lovloss> Byan: Model 8
<Akuma_> tonyyarusso: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/
<tonyyarusso> Akuma_: gracias
<NoonInSf> oh..hmm....that could be a problem.  it's not running on a ppc though. it's running on a guest PC
<wsjunior> could anybody help me to solve this problem? http://rafb.net/paste/results/cJLFYO44.html
<Byan> Lovloss: then thats not even close to an AMD64
<Akuma_> tonyyarusso: de nada
<Lovloss> Byan: just an old AMD?
<nothlit> CorpseFeeder, either totem shouldn't be trying to mount it or it isnt using pmount properly
<Byan> Lovloss: yes
<Lovloss> Byan: its cpu speed is only 1.5 ghz
<CorpseFeeder> what is pmount? is it something I can fix?
<Byan> well, yeah, if it's a duron, the cache could be that low
<rebelfallen> Guys I need to search for a string in * files on my machine, then replace that string in every file in a specific dir. Any ideas?
<Byan> but no AMD64 has cache that low
<Arafangion> 1.5GHz is so damn fast these days.
<Lovloss> I wish i was getting more than 300$ a month.
<NoonInSf> "failed to start x server" ??
<Lovloss> I have my eyes on a pentium 4 with 3.0 ghz at tigerdirect.... im saving
<Lovloss> Ill bet thatd help my movie rendering
<unimatrix9> hello there
<unimatrix9> how do i grep my monitor range ?
<unimatrix9> i cant change resolution , and like to add something that works in xorg.conf
<dabaR> unimatrix9: google for make model and refresh rates on google
<nothlit> Lovloss no core 2 duo love?
<dabaR> hm...
<unimatrix9> ok
<Arafangion> Why are various services suddenly restarting, such as cups, and now the logging service?
<hc> hallo guys
<hc> who is new to Ubuntu here
<gotit> how could i access the satellite card on windows machine from ubuntu , i have ubuntu with upling dsl , but for downlink there is a sattelite card on windows system
<gotit> upling=uplink
<gotit> how could i see my system hardware through ubuntu
<gotit> device manager is not showing it , its all unknown
<wsjunior> could anybody help me to solve this problem? http://rafb.net/paste/results/cJLFYO44.html
<CorpseFeeder> if you take the case off you can see al the system hardware
<gotit> lol
<nothlit> gotit, lshw
<gotit> i wanna check my hardware
<Arafangion> CorpseFeeder: I thought the outside stuff was all hard too?
<lowell> are the feisty repositories actually working ?
<CorpseFeeder> yeah, but you have to take it off to see the rest. unless it's transparent case
<gotit> lol
<dabaR> lowell: /j #ubuntu+1
<Willa> can anyone help me get my wireless driver setup?
<nothlit> Arafangion, are you joking?
<lowell> dabaR: thanks
<gotit> off course he is nothlit
<_JECKEL_> i'm beginning to think that maybe bellsouth just doesn't allow such connections
<_JECKEL_> because...
<_JECKEL_> or something is really screwy in my routher
<_JECKEL_> router*
<_JECKEL_> my router settings say a different DNS than the DNS I receive from doing /dns here
<Arafangion> nothlit: Why would I be joking?
<nothlit> gotit, people aren't always, and its always better to err on the said of caution
<bclough> hello everyone!
<Arafangion> nothlit: On the inside I've only got dust puppy.
<nothlit> Arafangion, dust bunnies? :P
<Arafangion> nothlit: No.
<Arafangion> nothlit: Dust Puppy.
<_JECKEL_> and since 192.168 are all internal..i'm thinking maybe bellsouth has some sort of weird way of wiring networks like that
<gotit> lol dust puppy
<dabaR> :-( dust puppy
<gotit> can anybody plz tell me how can i access the downlink on windoz machine
<gotit> i have dsl uplink on ubuntu
<Arafangion> gotit: You might end up having to do some manual routing yourself :(
<gotit> how do i do that i need help
<Arafangion> gotit: Probably be easier to get yourself a router or setup an old box to do it.
<gotit> manual is good
<SeyToN> by the way
<SeyToN> who use wifi ?
<gotit> manualy actually rocks
<hyakuhei> hi, I've installed php5 and libapache2-mod-php5, I have checked the permissions on php files (755 o=www-data) and done a few other checks, but still I cant get php to work, From a browser I just get raw php files downloaded, no server side magic:(
<Byan> what is the package with all the building tools?
<timhaughton> hyakuhei: I seem to remember having to run a few magic commands to get PHP to 'register' with Apache.
<dabaR> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hyakuhei> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SeyToN> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dabaR> hyakuhei: restarted apaache?
<hyakuhei> many times
<Catshrimp> Eh, I guess you guys can't get rid of me for a bit longer :)
<dabaR> Byan: build-essential
<dabaR> hyakuhei: you may need to add the modules to mods-enabled in apaches conf dir under /etc
<gotit> how do i manually route to use the uplink on windows machine
<Arafangi1n> gotit: Ironically, the manual you want is often offline :( (And it's hairy to boot)
<Arafangi1n> gotit: If you're very lucky, you'll be able to find a good reference on the ubuntu forums, give them a go.
<Arafangion> gotit: Ironically, the manual you want is often offline :( (And it's hairy to boot)
<Arafangion> gotit: If you're very lucky, you'll be able to find a good reference on the ubuntu forums, give them a go.
<gotit> i am cating from windows
<gotit> cause i cant use uplink from ubuntu
<gotit> and i need to fix that
<gotit> cating=chating
<SeyToN> to install ndiswrapper do i have get the windows drivers for the wifi card?
<dabaR> SeyToN: to install the ubuntu ndiswrapper package
<dabaR> ?
<Rebuitiseder> Does anybody run Firefox under  64 bit?
<dabaR> Rebuitiseder: some people do.
<unimatrix9> i cant change refresh rate of monitor, any suggestions?
<KronoKane> does ubuntu 6.06 have native 64-bit support
<unimatrix9> in ubuntu system 6.10
<Rebuitiseder> Can anybody be kind to test a webpage
<apokryphos> KronoKane: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<protocol1> think I will go back to dapper
<protocol1> on this other machine
<sushi_> In Synaptic, what's the difference between "Remove" and "Complete Removal" of packages?  Thanks
<protocol1> sound issue is a pain
<Rebuitiseder> When I do it with VMware it goes crazy
<apokryphos> sushi_: remove vs. purge
<dabaR> sushi_: complete removal removes config files
<Rebuitiseder> clock sync. issue I guess
<sushi_> thanks
<sushi_> had to make sure =] 
<KronoKane> does anyone here dual boot with windows?
<apokryphos> KronoKane: majority of people here probably do
<dabaR> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rebuitiseder> Can anybody see this video in Firefox ? http://www.themorningoutline.com/sample/AJAXtream.html
<Rebuitiseder> Base64 encoded
<Robokop> hey guys i installed beryl and made a beryl session following the wiki of beryl but when i start the session the gnome splash screen stays
<noiesmo> Rebuitiseder, yep
<Rebuitiseder> is it laggy?
<apokryphos> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<tundejeg> hello
<tundejeg> can someone help me
<Rebuitiseder> My VMWare is nuts
<tundejeg> sheff
<noiesmo> no
<tundejeg> how far
<tundejeg> pls
<tundejeg> i have a problem
<KronoKane> is it easy enough to find comparable apps to replace the ones you had in windows?
<sushi_> tundejeg:; is that your question?
<tundejeg> no
<tundejeg> i login
<sushi_> the answer would be yes
<tundejeg> as a super user
<tundejeg> with su -
<tundejeg> and i entered
<tundejeg> the password
<sushi_> stop
<zeeble> tundejeg: type longer sentences.
<tundejeg> but it gave me the error
<tundejeg> no shell
<tundejeg> how will i resolve that
<sushi_> lol
<zeeble> tundejeg: and why do you want to login as super user? what do you want to do?
<tundejeg> bcos
<tundejeg> i have the access
<Rebuitiseder> noiesmo do you run  64bit?
<tundejeg> and i want to perform some administrative task
<sushi_> he found some poor admin's password =\
<noiesmo> Rebuitiseder, no :(
<sushi_> tundejeg: try su
<tundejeg> zeeble are u there
<Rebuitiseder> I dont' knwo if this a problem with 64bit or it is just my VMware
<tundejeg> i have done that
<zeeble> tundejeg: to run anything as "root" on ubuntu, just type sudo <whatever you want to type>
<tundejeg> ok
<Rebuitiseder> Anybody runs 64bit?
<zeeble> tundejeg: you do not need to be root explicitly on ubuntu.
<cmt^^> Rebuitiseder - I do, but 32-bit ubuntu
<Byan> anyone know which package to install for opengl libs?
<tundejeg> but i need to be becos if i am not log in as a superuser i cannot perform some administrative task
<Rebuitiseder> What do you eun under 64bit?
<Rebuitiseder> run*
<Rebuitiseder> ?
<zeeble> later
<tundejeg> zebee
<tundejeg> i have entered the command
<tundejeg> sudo
<SeyToN> !hexadecemal
<bledy> Hi Ubuntus!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hexadecemal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bledy> How are you?
<tundejeg> what else will i do
<bledy> Can i ask you smthng?
<SoftIce> hi if i want to run insmod /path/to/*.ko on startup how would I do that?
<SeyToN> !hexadecimal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hexadecimal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Robokop> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dylan`> hi
<aksuvari> SoftIce,  you can add it to /etc/init.d/
<SoftIce> anyone know?
<bledy> I'm begenner to ubunto, How can i play DIVX and mp3?
<SoftIce> how would I do that, would i have to write a script
<Blinker> ohnoes! I b0rked grub. =p
<SoftIce> or could i just have in a chmod +x file what i want to run?
<RodimusPrime> vlc works fine
<SoftIce> actually aksuvari I need it started before /etc/init.d is read
<Robokop> bledy: easy way is to get the vlc player
<rc-1> if i install feisty fawn will i still be able to use edgy repository?
<Blinker> I had to reinstall windows as part of a dual boot and I need help repairing the grub bootloader setup - any takers?
<aksuvari> SoftIce,  hmm
<Willa> anyone know  how can fix my videocard driver?
<SoftIce> its a driver used by asterisk
<Willa> It seems like its not working.
<SoftIce> so i need it started before /etc/init.d/asterisk is started
<bledy> Robocop: How can i do that?
<Robokop> bledy: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install gvlc
<aksuvari> SoftIce,  I see.. sorry I don't know how to start it before that
<bledy> Robokop: Ok!
<nothlit> !grub | blinker
<ubotu> blinker: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Blinker> doh.
<Blinker> thx nothlit
<DaftDog> hey all... can i get python 2.3.5 EASILY into dapper somehow? i can't find repos that still have it...
<floating_> I formatted a ntfs partition to ext3 and fstabbed it. I can write and read it, seems to work. When I list partitions with "df -h" That partition is not listed, how to fix?
<emanuelez> hello
<emanuelez> how do i extract all email addresses from a text file? i tried awk so far but with no luck :( any hint?
<cmt^^> How come RhythmBox keeps buffering the online radio-channel i'm listening to?
<hc> how can i make a swap file in ubuntu?
<gotit> i want to share internet on the network but want to share it to only one comp how could i do that
<Willa> eh.
<bledy> Robokop: Can you write the cmd again becouse i lost it. Thanks
<SoftIce> anyone else know where i can have an insmod line at boot but before /etc/init.d is started
<aksuvari> hc,  you can use gparted
<hc> thx
<hc> will try
<aksuvari> yw
<hc> cant i use sudo to make it
<gotit> i want to share internet on the network but want to share it to only one comp how could i do that
<bledy> How can paly divx and mp3?
<gotit> should i just install my dsl drivers to ubuntu, will they work on linux?
<SeyToN> whats the difference of hexadecimal and plain (ascii)?
<nothlit> !restricted | bledy
<ubotu> bledy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aksuvari> bledy: it's well explained here www.ubuntuguide.org
<x-r00t-x> bledy, with divx codec i guess :S
<rc-1> if i install feisty fawn will i still be able to use edgy repository?
<nothlit> aksuvari, gparted makes swap <files>?
<aksuvari> nothlit,  no, it can make a swap partition
<bledy> Not only DIVX, i want a universal player
<bledy> is OK vlc player?
<nothlit> aksuvari, hc asked about swap files
<x-r00t-x> bledy, find gstreamer on apps>add/remove
<unimatrix9> my xserver is running on 75 hz, how do i set it to 60 hz?
<SeyToN> bledy> is OK vlc player?<--- best player man
<aksuvari> oh, sorry hc. I misunderstood your question
<bledy> OK! How can i get vlc player?
<nothlit> bledy, system -> administration -> synaptic, install vlc
<nothlit> oh yeah gnome-app-install prolly has a lot of things people are asking for
<x-r00t-x> the easiest way is apt-get install vlc
<cmt^^> really? cool, I didn't know vlc worked in linux
<nothlit> too bad i don't know whats on it
<bledy> nothlit: shold i search?
<bledy> i dont find install
<nothlit> bledy, yeah sure
<Unknown404> im back
<Unknown404> =D
<Unknown404> hmm what now
<Unknown404> got ftp & apache running
<Unknown404> dont know what else to set up on this machine :/
<bledy> it gave to me a list, which of them should i get?
<nothlit> Unknown404, install mysql
<nothlit> Unknown404, and php
<nothlit> !lamp | Unknown404
<ubotu> Unknown404: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nothlit> bledy, the one thats just plain vlc
<bledy> OK
<Lovloss> Shou7ld i install Beryl with xgl or axgl? Im running a geforce 5500. I havent installed video drivers yet...
<Unknown404> lol nothlit i dont need php and mysql
<Unknown404> the site im hosting is very simple :P
<nothlit> aixgl is faster
<nothlit> Unknown404, if you don't get those, then you can't install ubuntu center :P
<nothlit> !hive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> !ubuntucenter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntucenter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> darn
<Lovloss> nothlit: Should i install a new nvidia driver or legacy? I think i might need legacy since its a 5500.
<Lovloss> nothlit: or will getting aixgl take care of that
<nothlit> Lovloss, you'll need to consult nvidia's website
<Unknown404> nothlit, whats ubuntu centre?
<nothlit> Unknown404, https://ubuntucenter.bountysource.com/screenshots
<Lovloss> oy... alright thanks
<Trist_an> just before updating, I wanted to know : no pb reported with the upgrade of xorg and so on?
<Unknown404> im running ubuntu on vmware, is there any way i could make it boot faster?
<nothlit> You could chop off non essential services
<nothlit> !slow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> !speed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<protocol1> does it matter if I upgrade dapper first before I upgrade to edgy or not?
<nothlit> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Unknown404> !performance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about performance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> Unknown404, anyways, its in the wiki, go look at help.ubuntu.com/community
<Tmob> how do i forward X session in ubuntu shell?
<Tmob> i sshed into a remote machine, and it wont open a gtk app
<rausb0> Tmob: ssh -Y user@hostname
<Tmob> asks for DISPLAY.. and i set it to myip:0
<Tmob> oh lemme try
<lyy> jsut installed ubuntu Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-26-386 how do i install mplayer?
<Tmob> Please set the DISPLAY variable
<cmt^^> How do I filter out quits/joins/parts in irssi?
<cmt^^> !mplayer | lyy
<ubotu> lyy: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> lyy: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<slimm5> hello ! sorry, im spech english very bad, but im have one questions ;-) im have TV-tuner Fly2000 with base chip Philips 7134. in ubuntu this tnot support ?
<Tmob> lyy, apt-cache search mplayer
<Tmob> lyy, then pick the package u want
<rausb0> Tmob: no, the DISPLAY must be set from ssh itself
<floating_> how to remove all files inside a dir ? rm -r just ?
<Tmob> rausb0, hmm i used -Y
<slimm5> thot=thinks
<floating_> rmdir -r ?
<rausb0> Tmob: then the ssh server may be disallowing X forwarding
<floating_> I am scared of -r in rm command
<rausb0> Tmob: look into /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the remote machine
<Tmob> rausb0, ooh
<UHU1> HELP, is there a way to autodetect hardware each time ubuntu is rebooted ?
<Tmob> X11Forwarding no
<bledy> nothlit, thank you, I installed it and is working correctly.
<Tmob> rausb0, you are right.. thanks
<nothlit> bledy, i'm glad :)
<sushi_> floating to remove all the files in a directory its: rm *
<sushi_> floating or: rm /nameofdir/*
<floating_> how about removing a dir, that has files in it
<floating_> and subdirs
<Willa> is nvidia-glx the videocard driver?
<sushi_> floating then its rm -rf /directory
<Willa> Im getting staggering playback with dvds.
<UHU1> HELP, is is possible to autodetect hardware each time ubuntu is rebooted (as if running a Live CD mode) ?
<floating_> thanks
<rausb0> Tmob: setting the DISPLAY variable manually to your ip address only works if you are not behind a nat gateway. and you give the remote host permission to display on your local X server.
<nothlit> do not do not ever use rm *
<floating_> why not ? I use it alot
<Tmob> rausb0, the permission giving is done how?
<rausb0> Tmob: xhost +remote_hostname
<Tmob> as root?
<rausb0> Tmob: no, as user
<Tmob> oh ok
<Tmob> well i changed the sshd_config and its working now :)
<rausb0> Tmob: ah okay
<Tmob> why not use -X ?
<SeyToN> how do i know if ndiswrapper is running or not?
<Tmob> instead of -Y ?
<rausb0> Tmob: -Y is more secure
<Tmob> yea i see "trusted" in man page but not much explanation
<Tmob> is it secure because X communication is also encrypted?
<rausb0> Tmob: otherwise users from on the remote machine could gaindisplay permission on your X server
<Tmob> oh really!?
<Tmob> how so?
<nothlit> floating_, cause depending on how you use it it could delete far more than you intended
<rausb0> Tmob: forwarded X in ssh is always encrypted, with -X and -Y
<floating_> I have a strange problem :( I formatted ntfs to ext3. tried to fstab it, but on the boot there was an error about the UI=1341421something, and said to look at fcsk in /var/log. I checked there afterwards and didnt see anything. Now the fstab doesnt mount the ext3 partition, but instead mounted something from other ext3 to the mount point
<rausb0> Tmob: but there was some bug in the way -X works. i dont know exactly.
<Tmob> rausb0, ok gotcha.. thanks for the explanation
<Arafangi1n> floating_: Sounds like your /etc/fstab is mixed up.,
<nothlit> rausb0, -Y      Enables trusted X11 forwarding.  Trusted X11 forwardings are not subjected to the X11 SECURITY extension controls.
<nothlit> seems less safe
<floating_> I dont know if I entered right values in fstab, just removed the values that were for ntfs, and wrote just "defaults" 0 0 for the new ext3
<rausb0> nothlit: maybe the X11 SECURITY extension introduced the problem
<SeyToN> hi
<UHU1> ppl, is it possible to autodetect hardware each time ubuntu is rebooted (as if running a Live CD mode) ?
<floating_> Arafangi1n: any suggestions ?
<rausb0> UHU1: actually, the hardware _is_ detected on every reboot
<nothlit> UHU1, what sort of hardware and are you using hard drive trays or something?
<nothlit> rausb0, not things like partitions and drives
<Arafangi1n> floating_: No, it's after 5pm, so my brain's switched off :(
<rausb0> nothlit: okay. but thats reasonable. i dont want my fstab changed automatically.
<floating_> hehe, ok
<Arafangi1n> floating_: For all I know, ubuntu does a whole lot of wierd autodetection stuff.
<UHU1> rausb0 & nothlit: I installed ubuntu on portable HDD so I can use on 2 laptops. It works find on 1 laptop, but failed to recognise driver on 2nd laptop
<Arafangi1n> floating_: Maybe it's confused by your partition not being marked as ext3, for all I know.
<nothlit> UHU1, why not install ubuntu on both laptops and use your portable HDD to store your home folder?
<nothlit> failed to recognise what hardware?
<floating_> I marked it as ext3 also.. forgot to mention that^^
<rausb0> UHU1: maybe that hardware is not supported at all
<UHU1> nothlit: actually I'm planning to use it on several PCs (2 laptop & 1 office PC), installing on all would be too much & I'd like to keep consistent settings.
<UHU1> rausb0: it's supported, it runs of if use Live CD
<rausb0> UHU1: okay
<UHU1> rausb0: i mean runs ok
<rausb0> UHU1: and which particular hardware is it?
<nothlit> UHU1, keeping consistent settings is easy with a consistent home folder
<UHU1> rausbo: so far, it's the video driver
<RememberPOL> What's the point of having a non-root account on a single-user system?
<SeyToN> hi, how do i know if ndiswrapper is running or not?
<Arafangi1n> RememberPOL: What's the point of using root?
<Matthew> RememberPOL, security
<Arafangi1n> RememberPOL: Root != administrator
<RememberPOL> Arafangi1n: To make unrestricted system changes..
<rausb0> UHU1: okay, so the xorg.conf file is not changed automatically
<UHU1> nothlit: but I'm not allowed to install Linux on my office PC, so running from portable HDD would be good
<Matthew> RememberPOL, just use sudo
<Matthew> RememberPOL, or if you must, sudo -s
<RememberPOL> Matthew: I know what to do but I'm asking about the philosophy..
<UHU1> rausb0: I guess so.. (I dunno much about linux & xorg.conf stuff)
<RememberPOL> In fact I just added NOPASSWD to my admin group in /etc/sudoers...
<Arafangi1n> RememberPOL: With root, you have full access to *everything*, including the system memory and process heaps.
<nothlit> I think livecd+unionfs would make the most sense
<Matthew> ah, I think it is explained on the ubuntu website
<Arafangi1n> RememberPOL: Far more than mere administrator.
<UHU1> nothlit: unionfs ?? what's that.. wait I'll google it
<RememberPOL> As if i'm just coming off windows
<RememberPOL> Arafangi1n: I know.
<rausb0> UHU1: i guess you'd have to build you own initscript to choose the right xorg.conf depending on which machine the system is booted
<nothlit> RemoteViewer, but don't run sudo -s with graphical apps... you need gksudo or sudo -i
* SeyToN hi, how do i know if ndiswrapper is running or not?
<Arafangi1n> RememberPOL: Consider that even Mac OS X forces the users to go the sudo route.
<nothlit> RememberPOL, but don't run sudo -s with graphical apps... you need gksudo or sudo -i
<rausb0> UHU1: but if you have little knowledge about commandline and shell scripting, it will be hard
<nothlit> !sudo | RememberPOL
<ubotu> RememberPOL: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<UHU1> rausb0: err.. oh well.... maybe the sys admin @ my office can help
<Arafangi1n> RememberPOL: So, what is your previous system?
<nothlit> RememberPOL, the point of not using root so a user compromise doesn't compromise the whole system
<RememberPOL> Matthew: When you say security... exactly who is one's system susceptible to with only a root account..?
<UHU1> rausb0 & nothlit: thanks for your help.. & i'll do more research on google
<Matthew> RememberPOL, outside forces...ie. crackers, scriptkiddies, etc
<Matthew> w/o a root account, outside forces must use sudo, which leaves a nice little trail
<RememberPOL> nothlit: I get that but if there is only one user with privileges to critical information (single user system) and it gets compromised... that's basically a whole-system hack.
<sindrum> any ideas on how i can have startup programs start minimized in notification area?
<Arafangi1n> RememberPOL: Not really, they still need to figure out how to get root.
<nothlit> RememberPOL, only if they can grab the pw for sudo
<RememberPOL> Matthew: I really think it has more to do with potential pitfalls in software installation.. but that's hardly merited either.
<Arafangi1n> RememberPOL: With root, not even the deteted files can be considered safe.
<Arafangi1n> RememberPOL: Just grep the entire HDD, and you got passwords :)
<dirge> Hello everyone.
<Arafangi1n> Though, why would they bother, once they already have root...)
<RememberPOL> Anything I install will be packaged for my system so there's hardly no chance of a poor coder using some command intended for a different system setup, resulting in negative things.
<RememberPOL> Heh
<Matthew> oh man, I downloaded the ubuntu edgy, not the kubuntu edgy...and I don't like doing the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop thing either...oh well, here we go again
<Unknown404> hmm
<RememberPOL> lol
<Unknown404> tux-racer, do i have to compile it from source?
<Arafangi1n> RememberPOL: I would like a OpenBSD "variant" on linux - ie, one that is essentially exactly OpenBSD, except for the kernel itself.
<Unknown404> i have tried sudo apt-get install tuxracer but it doesnt kow what packeage it is
<Unknown404> :/
<Unknown404> so i dont think its in the repositorys
<tonyyarusso> Unknown404: planetpenguin-racer
<Catshrimp> Arafangi1n: you would take the linux kernel over the BSD kernel? Bwahahaha
<nothlit> Unknown404, tux racer is deprecated
<dirge> Anyone got a good recommendation on a uber-fast linux tutorial book? I don't like the ones that drag on.
<Arafangi1n> Catshrimp: Over the OpenBSD kernel, sure.
<nothlit> Arafangi1n, err... openbsd kernel is much more secure
<Arafangi1n> nothlit: That it is, but it's also much slower.
<Catshrimp> dirge: I've heard that the Ubuntu Book is pretty good, though never looked through it.
<Catshrimp> Arafangi1n: why? (now I'm curious) :)
<nothlit> theres also a famous book for mepis
<Arafangi1n> Catshrimp: Speed and portability :)
<Arafangi1n> Catshrimp: imho, OpenBSD doesn't scale as high as linux does anymore :(
<Unknown404> tonyyarusso, that the one i should use? nothlit, deprecated?
<dirge> Catshrimp: I'm pretty much a linux n00b. I'm in an intermediate programming class and want to start programming for linux primarily.
<Arafangi1n> dirge: What language are they using?
<tonyyarusso> Unknown404: Changed name, yep
<Catshrimp> dirge: you'll want to learn c,perl,python
<dirge> Arafangi1n: Well, everyone seems to like C++, but I'm messing around with Java just to be diffrent.
<dirge> Arafangi1n: I can do most any language.
<Catshrimp> dirge: c++ is good too
<Unknown404> all this downloading im doing :/
<Arafangi1n> dirge: Are you joking?
<nothlit> Unknown404, nm just install planetpenguin
<Arafangi1n> dirge: Usually people say quite the reverse :)
<dirge> Arafangi1n: No, I do realize Java works cross platforms, but I'd like to learn the Linux system so I can do C as well.
<Catshrimp> No doubt about that
<Lovloss> Is a GForce FX 5500 a legacy driver or a regular one?
<Catshrimp> dirge: if you want a quick reference, check out oreilly's unix in a nutshell
<Unknown404> nothlit,  i have a feeling this is going to lag
<Unknown404> !!
<sindrum> reg
<dirge> Arafangi1n: Java is just so much easier. I spend 1-2 hours programming when the rest of the class takes days.
<Arafangi1n> dirge: Realise that Java _is_ a platform.
<Catshrimp> dirge: it covers gnu/linux unix solaris
<Arafangi1n> dirge: They are probably taking days because they have yet to learn the STL.
<zeeble> Hi. Which is the channel for the next planned Ubuntu release? Feisty Fawn?
<Catshrimp> yep
<dirge> Arafangi1n: the VM is a platform, but the apps I make I'd like to specialize in Linux.
<nothlit> theres a reason why people don't use java, its slow
<Arafangi1n> dirge: I suggest you move away from Java then.
<Catshrimp> dirge: in order to run java you need the VM :)
<Catshrimp> Java's nice to begin with
<dirge> Arafangi1n: I'm using Java because the class is talking about simple stuff I already understand. (Linked Lists, Hashtables, etc)
<Arafangi1n> dirge: Consider learning Python :)
<Catshrimp> =D
<Arafangi1n> dirge: Those things are part of the core syntax.
<Catshrimp> dirge: http://docs.python.org/tut/
<dirge> Arafangi1n: Yeah, taking all the core classes. Last class was Structures. The one I'm taking now is discrete structures. (No programming, all math.)
<Arafangi1n> dirge: python is nice for math too :)
<dirge> Catshrimp: Thanks. I'll read up on Python. It's mostly used for databases and such right? I've never really heard much about it for creating apps and such.
<zeeble> heh
<nothlit> err
<nothlit> bittorrent was written in python
<Catshrimp> dirge: I don't do python yet.  I've just had that handy for a while.  I used to know another really good one also.
<Unknown404> lol planet penguyin LAGS
<Unknown404> virtual machine ftl
<dirge> nothlit: I'm using Azureus because I like the plugins (ie. RSS, Updater)
<Arafangi1n> Unknown404: It's a pretty heafty OpenGL application.
<floating_> http://up.k10x.net/hpkhnhysrfxpv/fstabi.txt hda5 is not mounting. in /media/hda5 exists hda7 data:(
<SeyToN> so anybody knows how to know if ndiswrapper is running or not?
<Catshrimp> dirge: also, if you are looking for a higher level language, you could always go the mono path
<Unknown404> Arafangi1n, and im running buntu on VMware
<dirge> Well, almost time for me to reinstall everything... Windows partition is corrupted, and I want to install Edgy Eft. May as well just wipe and reload everything.
<dirge> Mono path?
<Unknown404> would be fine if buntu was my normal OS
<floating_> is that fstab messed up, as in # shuld exists on the lines with UUID and not /dev/hdaxy ?
<Catshrimp> dirge: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<Arafangi1n> dirge: The opensource implementation of .NET
<frogzoo> Unknown404: what's stopping you?
<dirge> Catshrimp: Um, I'm in command line right now. I'll write it down and check it out in a bit.
<Catshrimp> dirge: links is your friend :D
<Unknown404> frogzoo, my need of space, if i get a nice big hard drive that i can back up all of my picstures & music on i will change over, will dual boot tho cause i will still need blows to play some games
<dirge> Nautilus likes to crash whenever there's a swf file that it tries to create an icon for. So I'm in Term1.
<SeyToN> how do i know if ndiswrapper is running or not?
<zeeble> you will need windows to play some games
<nothlit> dirge, ktorrent might have those features, i'm running utorrent+wine though
<Arafangion> Unknown404: Just get a server, find some old crappy system, stick a nice drive into it, install debian onto it, and hey presto, a damn fine server :)
<dirge> nothlit: It has an RSS feed with a regex search?
<Unknown404> i dont need a server
<Unknown404> i need a workstation
<Catshrimp> Unknown404: you need a server for those files :D
<nothlit> dirge, ubuntu does the updating of it, and there are apps to do rss autoloading
<Unknown404> oh lol thats what u ment
<Catshrimp> =)
<dirge> nothlit: I'd like it all in package rather than apps running all over the place.
<Catshrimp> Unknown404: then you can just use it to store whatever so that you can use the workstation for work
<dirge> nothlit: Although, if I can get the programming for Linux down, I can easily create an RSS feed plugin for some of the torrent applications.
<CyberMad> do you know software like acronis true image workstation (backup & imaging software) in linux?
<nothlit> dirge, it has include exclude filters save in directory by feed by type by episode smart ep filter minimum interval matching, a lot
<CyberMad> so if there is problem with the OS, i can restore to last backup state
<Catshrimp> CyberMad: tar
<`> where is the default directory where a package is installed after i make installed it
<nothlit> dirge, utorrent
<ArwynH> dirge: most ubuntu high level stuff is done in python nowadays, just so that you know. :)
<dirge> ArwynH: Thanks.
<ArwynH> a little piece that people forgot to mention. :)
<Catshrimp> CyberMad: or you could read http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Backup
<frogzoo> ArwynH: is there any way to compile python?
<Arafangion> dirge: Most high level _anything_ :)
<CyberMad> Catshrimp tar? looks like a compression
<SeyToN> how do i know if ndiswrapper is running or not? i typed "modprobe ndiswrapper" but nothing shows ......
<Arafangion> frogzoo: Why do you want to?
<ArwynH> frogzoo: it compiles at runtime.
<frogzoo> Arafangion: cos then gnome would be 10x faster
<Catshrimp> CyberMad: you compress the system and then when you fux up you uncompress the image and voila :)
<ArwynH> frogzoo: no it wouldn't
<Arafangion> frogzoo: No it wouldn't, it'd be 10x *slower*.
<CyberMad> Catshrimp you give me gentoo url, is that will works with ubuntu?
<dirge> Are more people switching to the KDE environment?
<Arafangion> frogzoo: If it impacted speed at all, that is :)
<Catshrimp> CyberMad: but you should check out the gentoo-wiki above.  It has a differential backup that I'm sure you're looking for
<frogzoo> Arafangion: I think I'll need some convincing on that proposition
<ArwynH> python compiles at runtime and keeps the binaries. recompiles if there is a change. there will be no speed improvements.
<Catshrimp> CyberMad: it's not word for word, no.  Substitute where needed
<kraut> moin
<frogzoo> ArwynH: ah, thx
<Arafangion> frogzoo: Ask the #java guys why they don't compile their Java code.
<ArwynH> dirge: er. not really. I like GNOME.
<Catshrimp> CyberMad: if nothing else, it's a baseline.  You could also query wiki.ubuntu.com
<ArwynH> Arafangion: bs. it will not be slower or faster.
<kleinlappies> does anyone know of a vob (dvd) to avi or mpeg converter
<frogzoo> Arafangion: why don't the java guys compile their java code?
<dirge> frogzoo: Well, it semi-compiles.. It's Bitcode. Not machine level,
<CyberMad> catisonh_ ahh.. thanks :)
<Arafangion> *bytecode
<dirge> Arafangion: Yeah. lol
<ArwynH> frogzoo: they do. to java byte-code. it will run on any platform.
<nothlit> dirge, i think kde is still the leading DE
<ArwynH> frogzoo: you can compile to native code using gcj, but the speed improvement is not worth it.
<Arafangion> frogzoo: The python VM is actually remarkably similar to the Java VM, apparently.
<ArwynH> java is not slow.
<dirge> nothlit: I've been thinking about using it more myself as well.
<frogzoo> Arafangion: I know that - but you can compile java to machine code, with some performance gains
<Arafangion> ArwynH: Actually, I was told that there is _no_ speed improvement, though gcj apps do often start faster.
<CyberMad> i have ubuntu iso in my laptop.. is it possible to install ubuntu in my desktop PC without burn the iso to CD? maybe via LAN ?
<Arafangion> frogzoo: If you have slow code, you make it faster, as simple as that. :)
<dirge> CyberMad: Yes, it's possible, but it's not very fast. Just burn it.
<nothlit> dirge, oh I wasn't thinking about it, I don't even use a DE
<ArwynH> CyberMad: techniqualy, yes, but i wouldn't bother.
<noiesmo> kleinlappies, I'm on kde so I use konqkonv is a KDE service menu which allows quick and easy conversion of video files (I've tried .avi, .mov and .mpg with it) into DVD or VCD compliant mpg files.
<frogzoo> CyberMad: dude, burning the cd will be the easiest way
<CyberMad> nothlit what DE ?
<nothlit> CyberMad, I just said I don't use one rofl
<Arafangion> Desktop Environment.
<dirge> CyberMad: It's faster to burn, and then you have a CD that you can use as a live CD.
<CyberMad> nothlit sorry.. hehe i don't understand your english joke... my english too worst! ;P
<nothlit> CyberMad, no joke here
<dirge> CyberMad: What's your language?
<xpbbruno> OLA GALERA] 
* Catshrimp pets nothlit
<rausb0> nothlit: what do you use? fluxbox?
<nothlit> rausb0, yupyupyup
<xpbbruno> brasil/;] ?
<nothlit> rausb0, and of course conky (and adesklets for user interaction stuff)
* Catshrimp stops petting nothlit "that could be considered a desktop environment"
<dirge> CyberMas: nihingo o hanashi masuka?
<rausb0> nothlit: i've been using xfce 3.8 for some years. and xfce 4 on xubuntu.
* Catshrimp whips out the best environment of all... The ultashiny frambuffered terminal!
<rausb0> Catshrimp: yes, but only when running screen(1) :))
* Arafangion actually does run screen most of the time.
<crazy_bus> I really like how in amarok you can pause a song with Windows key+C.  Do any gnome based players have the same functions?
<rausb0> Arafangion: me too
<nothlit> Catshrimp, just a volume desklet!!!
<dirge> Well, test tomorrow. see ya everyone. Thanks for the help.
* Catshrimp claws nothlit "JUST A VOLUME DESKLET!?!"
<Catshrimp> ;) =P
<nothlit> Catshrimp, id rather not use a dockapp or wait for a prog to launch... anyways theyre all incredibly lightweight
<nothlit> would you rather I blow out my ears when theres an app with no volume control?
<Catshrimp> nothlit: perhaps? =P
<Lovloss> How do you turn X off in ubuntu? init 3 doesnt work :(
<rausb0> nothlit: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp    ;)
<kuzmaster> oh
<kuzmaster> my
<kuzmaster> super
<y0ni> ello, anyone know a way so Listen wont download covers? couldnt find it in Preferences
<kuzmaster> friggin
<kuzmaster> god
<rausb0> Lovloss: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<FatherLavaGuard> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<kuzmaster> omg! i just did "chown -R -v -f www-data:www-data /*"
<Lovloss> it says "error: gdm already running" :(
<kuzmaster> no no no no no no no
<rausb0> Lovloss: even when you tell it to stop?
<Lovloss> yup
<kuzmaster> well, on the up-side, joomla now has the proper permissions !
<nothlit> rausb0, lol ouch?
<rausb0> nothlit: the pseudo random number generator makes a nice noise generator :)
<nothlit> oh i didn't run it lol
<cmt^^> squash
<cmt^^> squash*
<munim> hellooooo
<y0ni> anyone using Listen by any chance? and know how to make it so it doesnt download covers
<Catshrimp> Well alright boys, it's now 4:53 AM in the EST and the shrimp is finally off to bed!
<Catshrimp> Lates!
<rausb0> Catshrimp: good nite
<munim> does anyone know how i can write to ntfs partition? mount only makes it readonly
<frogzoo> !ntfs | munim
<ubotu> munim: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<y0ni> munim: theres a ntfs-3g howto on ubuntuforums.org :>
<_JECKEL_> I wanna make sure a certian port stays open and listened for...how would I do that in ubuntu?
<floating_> anyone familiar with uuid here ?
<gavintu> simple question: Is there any difference between a full ubuntu install and ubuntu-server + ubuntu-desktop? i.e. does ubuntu-desktop just install gnome and the required libraries or will it install all of the apps that weren't included in ubuntu-server as well?
<wijnand> does anyone know when adobe reader 8 will be in the ubuntu repositories?
<Matthew> _JECKEL_, check out firestarter...it's a firewall.
<Matthew> _JECKEL_, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<ArwynH> gavintu: there are different options during the install, but you can get from a to b without re-installing.
<gavintu> ArwynH: I'm mainly concerned about the filesize/excess libraries. I'm planning on reinstalling from scratch anyways.
<y0ni> gavintu: these apps will be installed if u install ubuntu-desktop: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/metapackages/ubuntu-desktop
<gavintu> y0ni: Thanks.
<y0ni> :)
<nothlit> !uuid | floating_
<ubotu> floating_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<klerfayt> grub-install copy grub on mastet boot record?
<cherubiel> !guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<poningru> klerfayt: betetr thing to do is to just install it onto a hard disk and let it take care of it all
<poningru> !grub | klerfayt
<ubotu> klerfayt: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nothlit> !info fireflier-server
<ubotu> fireflier-server: Interactive firewall rule creation tool - server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-2build1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 196 kB
<klerfayt> poningru: I allready tried wiki; it didn't rewrite master boot record
<_JECKEL_> so ubuntu by default lets all trafic in and out right?
<poningru> klerfayt: hmm
<poningru> klerfayt: are you sure you were super user?
<poningru> as in sudo
<klerfayt> poningru: yes; master boot record was overwritten then I installed feisty, now I can't figure out how to rewrite it in edgy
<ArwynH> _JECKEL_: yes, but it also doesn't have anything listening by default either.
<[Nige] > hi all
<poningru> klerfayt: do you still have the live cd?
<poningru> the install cd I mean
<klerfayt> poningru: y
<jengc0il> hi ppl
<poningru> you can install it from there
<poningru> really easily
<[Nige] > does anyone know if its possible to use offline files in ubuntu?
<poningru> [Nige] : what do you mean?
<poningru> offline files?
* jengc0il newbies in linux n ubuntu distro
<SoftIce> hi /etc/init.d/ s read how
<SoftIce> alphabetical
<SoftIce> how can i get 1 service to start before another?
<klerfayt> poningru: why should I? is there really no way to write on master boot record in ubuntu?
<poningru> klerfayt: there is but apperantly you cant
<[Nige] > poningru, I want to add a folder called photos, with all my photos but when I log on I want the newer photos to be synchronised with the server so I have a complete set both offline and on
<klerfayt> poningru: what does "grub-install" do?
<poningru> SoftIce: you have to mess around with rc
<poningru> klerfayt: grub-install /dev/hda
<SoftIce> thanks
<poningru> that installs it to your hard drive mbr but read that wiki
<poningru> seems like you didnt
<cherubiel> SoftIce: the services are numbered with SXX , XX defines the order IMHO
<poningru> SoftIce: its kinda complicated you have different run levels etc.
<[Nige] > poningru, do you understand
<poningru> [Nige] : what kinda server is it?
<[Nige] > nt
<[Nige] > :
<[Nige] > :)
<capashen> Please can someone tell me what this message mean: "Tomcat 5 servlet engine is not running, but pid file exists.". ?
<noiesmo> [Nige] , have you got install rights on nt box
<[Nige] > noiesmo, I do.
<poningru> [Nige] : also what do you mean by synch? like if someone deleted a photo from the server should it delete from the box as well?
<poningru> nt?
<poningru> what does that mean?
<noiesmo> [Nige] , rsync is a program that allows files to be copied to and from remote
<poningru> sorry dont know all protocols
<noiesmo>  machines in much the same way as rcp
<[Nige] > I can connect to it and see the shares, but I want to make them available offline
* poningru goes off to sleep
<poningru> nn
<[Nige] > but I would have to run that logon / logg off I guess
<noiesmo> !rsync | [Nige] 
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<gavintu> anybody know a howto for installing from an unrelated LiveCD (like ultimate boot or something) ?
<[Nige] > sounds like a lot of messing around with cron
<Arafangion> noiesmo: Come on, you're not doing tridge justice!
<noiesmo> Arafangion, ??
<Arafangion> rsync's more than just a mere utility to copy files :)
<Arafangion> It copies the _changes_, without knowing what the other files might look like!
<cherubiel> capashen: /var/run/tomcat.pid
<noiesmo> Arafangion, :)
<Arafangion> noiesmo: And Tridge wrote it, pretty sure :)
<gavintu> ... is it even possible to install the base from a non ubuntu liveCD?
<y0ni> where should i put GDM themes?
<poningru> gavintu: yeah dude
<poningru> gavintu: its somewhere in the wiki
<poningru> or forums
<poningru> I forgot where
<poningru> but gotta go to sleep
<poningru> can help later
<gavintu> ill look there then
<gavintu> thanks
<gavintu> look harder i mean
<Lovloss> anyone know how to access the transparent cube effect in Beryl?
<LathropWells> What version of Ubuntu should i use with a core2duo?
<tux> irc://irc.frog-world.net/mp3-universal
<burgermann> Hi would anyone know how to zip large files into smaller archive files that fits eg. 1.44 disks?
<khatahn> are there any fake webcam apps for linux? so that i could for example stream part of my screen with some application that supports webcams.
<cherubiel> !split
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about split - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cherubiel> burgermann: man split
<burgermann> cherubiel: thx
<LathropWells> Any guesses about this very challenging question?  What ISO image should be used with an Intel core2 Duo?
<nothlit> OMGS acroread is so much faster than evince
<nothlit> oops wrong channel
<SeyToN> can somebody help me with wifi please?
<floating_> mvdir -rf moves dir and subdir and files ?
<SeyToN> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35751/
<rausb0> burgermann: split -b 1420k large_file. this will get you files xaa, xab, xac, ... on the target machine you reassemble the files with: cat xaa xab xac ... > large_file
<nothlit> LathropWells, try the x86
<LathropWells> lol - Thank You very much for your help. - going back to windows for another day. - good luck everyone.
<pielgrzym> hello fellow Ubuntu-ers :)
<pielgrzym> I'm using Kubuntu
<pielgrzym> and have a small question regarding repositories
<nothlit> theres #kubuntu btw
<pielgrzym> is there any difference to use offical edgy-updates repo
<pielgrzym> and in use of polish edgy repo?
<rausb0> !enter | pielgrzym
<ubotu> pielgrzym: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<nothlit> you mean security.ubuntu.com?
<pielgrzym> archive.ubuntu.com
<pielgrzym> and pl.archive.ubuntu.com :)
<nothlit> Your local mirror may be faster
<mtyhome> hi
<pielgrzym> I had problems with update from pl. one, so changed it to international and suddenly I can upgrade half of kde ;)
<nothlit> but might not be as up to date
<pielgrzym> well, it's not faster, so I'd better use the international one, right?
<nothlit> LC_ALL=C sudo aptitude update ?
<tonyyarusso> !hi | mtyhome
<ubotu> mtyhome: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mtyhome> how long is the default timeout for ssh -f tunnel sessions?
<hc> hi everyone. can i send a message from my machine over the network to another machine
<huibert> hc: you are doing this right now :-)
<hc> i meant using the terminal
<huibert> hc: do you mean like irc in an xterm?
<hc> like Windows NT used the netsend command, does Ubuntu have something similar
<huibert> hc: are more like email?
<huibert> *or
<cherubiel> hc: man smbclient
<huibert> hc: there is an netsend package, wich will let you send windows like popups with samba
<rausb0> hc: smbclient -M ...
<ph8> how do i check the mail for my local user on a vanilla ubuntu system?
<ph8> back in the day on my RH systems i used 'mail' but it doesn't exist - is there a default or do i need to install mail?
<hc> thx guys
<tonyyarusso> ph8: you can install it
<ph8> cheers tony
<hc> How do i use the smbclient command with -M
<rausb0> hc: read the manpage
<Raven> how can I administer the firewall in Ubuntu via a gui
<lowell> firestarter has a gui
<tonyyarusso> Raven: Firestarter is a nice simple firewall GUI
<Raven> cheers lads
<tomix> has anyone tried to upgrade xvncviewer?
<lowell> from/to ?
<tomix> the viewer is at 3.3 i need 3.889
<quappa> i've built and installed newer gaim (2.0.0beta5) via checkinstall. Now aptitude suggests me to "upgrade" my gaim to 2.0.0+beta3. how can this be resolved?
<lowell> could always ignore it
<lowell> hehe
<huibert> hc: like this: "cat mymessage.txt | smbclient -M NET_BIOS_NAME"
<quappa> all other package tools report broken "ubuntu-desktop" and "nautilus-sendto" because of this gaim controversy.
<huibert> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<hc> Huibert : I tried that but to no avail
<hc> can the net bios name also be an ip address if i dont know the netbios name
<huibert> hc: I don't know. how does it fail? what error message?
<hc> Huibert : XP doesnt have the winpopup function built in so i guess thats why
<hc> apperently according to the manuals u need winpopup running on the other machines
<quappa> huibert, checkinstall works ok, but newer gaim doesn't "replace" the older. at least it seems not to do.
<huibert> hc: yes, it does, but it is disabled by default (this is a _very_ good_ thing)
<hc> how can i enable it again /
<huibert> quappa: I was just wonderung what checkinstall actually does :-)
<huibert> hc: I think you need to enable a "messenger" service. Maybe allow something in the firewall.
<huibert> hc: it's a windows problem, I'm not really an expert with MS stuff, sorry
<hc> ok kewl. will check it out. Thx for the info,
<hc> Are u more into linux?
<sladen> huibert: linpopup
<sladen> ph8: apt-get install mail   or   less /var/spool/mail/$USER
<huibert> hc: have linux as sole pc since 1997....
<ph8> cheers sladen
<rausb0> huibert: same here
<ph8> new question though
<ph8> a mail i sent using sendmail was returned to me
<ph8> in /var/spool/mail/myuser i've got the headers saying it was returned
<huibert> hc: well, not quiet, I've only stopped using windows for gaming around 4 years ago :-)
<hc> Thats good, Well i'm trying to Learn it now but what a hassle
<ph8> are the contents of the message stored anywhere?
<hc> Me, still stuck on the Dark side here
<SoftIce> where can I run an insmod on boot before it reads /etc/init.d ?
<huibert> hc: hassle? For me "working" with wondows (at work) is a real hassle
<SoftIce> I cant use modprobe, I have to modprobe a device then insmod right after that, a path to a module
<huibert> *windows
<hc> Thats why i say it belongs on the Dark side (Windows)
<huibert> SoftIce: afaik the module mist be pressent in the init.rd file, to be accessed before init, but I'm not sure
<huibert> SoftIce: can't you compile the module into the kernel (not being a module anymore)?
<pohpoh> this just in, you can divide by zero
<pohpoh> nullity is to thank
<huibert> pohpoh: Chuck Norris has been doing this for years :-) But, we're getting offtopic
<pohpoh> http://www.bbc.co.uk/berkshire/content/articles/2006/12/06/divide_zero_feature.shtml
<concept10> I just formatted a new ext3 partition on my system.  How do I find the UUID to mount it?
<cyphase> are we going to get browser-embedded PDF reading
<cyphase> by default i mean
<rausb0> concept10: tune2fs -l /dev/<your_new_ext3_partition>
<Paddy_EIRE> hi guys
<burepe> anyone know a dictionary reader for epwing format, like edict
<burepe> ?
<concept10> rausb0, thanks alot
<justin_> Hi, does anyone know what (II) and (WW) stand for in Xorg.0 logs?
<joga> hi, I just installed ubuntu on a laptop yesterday and after using it for some time fine, after shutting it down and rebooting gdm isn't started anymore, and I just get a tty1 login
<rausb0> justin_: (II) is informational, (WW) is warning
<joga> it worked perfectly just before I rebooted
<nisse> Hello. why ubuntu does not use fish as a default shell.
<nisse> ?
<rausb0> justin_: i think there is a explanation at the beginning of the log file
<justin_> rausb0: Ok thanks, and (EE) "Error" right?
<rausb0> justin_: yes, (EE) is error
<Spee_Der> Good morning folks.... ..
<justin_> It says "EE" cannot open security policy, is that normal?
<huibert> !fish
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21.12-1 (edgy), package size 631 kB, installed size 2560 kB
<rausb0> justin_: i have that too. no problem so far.
<justin_> Okie then
<gundee> apt-index-watcher is getting on my nerves. every 5 seconds choking around 50% of my processor. disabled it for now. what is that thing good for anyways?
<joga> when I try running sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart when in console, I get * Starting GNOME Display Manager...  [fail] , but when in recovery mode it starts the graphical login
<Spee_Der> gundee: Can't you set the timer for that to say perhaps every four hours or something ?
<huibert> justin_: I think it aybe that BASH like shells have been around for about 30 years, and may people know their way around in it.
<huibert> justin_: that way, newbees can ask veterans questions about stuff veterans know :-)
<tundejeg> hello
<tundejeg> everybody
<tundejeg> pls
<tundejeg> can some one bear me out
<huibert> !ask > tundejeg
<tundejeg> of a problem
<tundejeg> i tried
<tundejeg> to login
<justin_> Just ask your question
<tundejeg> as a root
<gundee> Spee_Der, i see no way i can adjust that. i guess i'll just keep it disabled for now.
<tundejeg> with su -
<tamer> Hi people! I think my ubuntu version somehow is damaged.... I neeed help!!!
<huibert> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tundejeg> but when i enterd the password
<Spee_Der> gundee: Ok, just a thought....
<tundejeg> i got this error no shell
<nisse> Oh my... Here are plenty of dumb ppl
<tundejeg> how do i resolve it
<huibert> tundejeg: you should not use "su -" in ubuntu, thats what sudo is for
<owh> tamer: In what way is it damaged?
<Spee_Der> tamer: How so ?
<tundejeg> i tried sudo
<tundejeg> too
<nisse> gah..
<tundejeg> it was telling me the same thing
<tundejeg> no shell
<huibert> tundejeg: qould you please write one sentence at the time, not 7 chunks of text?
<huibert> *could
<tundejeg> k
<huibert> tundejeg: what was the precise error message, after "sudo su "
<huibert> tundejeg: ooohhhh, I got an Idea, try "sudo su" not "sudo su -" (watch the minus sign)
<owh> huibert: WTF are you trying to do?
<eloquence_> w
<tundejeg> it requested for password of which i wrote the password and i got the message "sorry try again"
<eloquence_> mew
<Darst> .
<owh> huibert: Are you attempting to get a root-shell?
* eloquence_ is having an issue with trying to burn a cd using k3b ... it says cdrecord doesn't have permission ... ?
<Darst> Strrange got  a msg saying I had to be nickserv registered but appears i have voice - can someone please confirm... aye ?
<tundejeg> yes OWH
<owh> eloquence_: Did you run kbsetup first?
<owh> tundejeg: sudo bash
* eloquence_ running Kubuntu 6.06 on an HP dv8000t laptop
<mneptok> Darst: you need to be registered and identified to send private messages
<cappicrd> Hi
<Darst> thx mneptok
<owh> eloquence_: Are you the system administrator or a user on this machine?
<eloquence_> well
<eloquence_> i am the only user
<eloquence_> and as far as i know it doesn't let me login as root
<huibert> tundejeg: with sudo you have to enter _your_ password, not the root password.
<owh> eloquence_: So, you setup the machine?
<eloquence_> i ran kbsetup yes
<eloquence_> yea
<owh> eloquence_: So, did it find all the applications?
<Darst> gotta a question now - to start, i apologise, am a newbie to *nix - first install but have go this far... (including getting my ati drivers working on my 40"lcd)... can someone suggest why i might be having X reboot itself each time i try to play media files (have tried both xvid and mp3 so far through VLC and Movie player - same response both times)
<eloquence_> yea
<owh> eloquence_: Did you run kbsetup as root, because if you did, it might have borked things.
<eloquence_> there si a choice at the top to use some "group" ?
<Kenas> hi
<Kenas> how can i install unrar program ?
<eloquence_> n
<cappicrd> out of interest
<chx> how could I tell apt that I have installed a package which replaces another? I have xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting instead of xserver-xorg-video-i810 and automatic updating is problematic.
<eloquence_> well to get into kbsetup it asks u for root password
<owh> eloquence_: Hmm.
<eloquence_> wtf is a burning group?
<owh> eloquence_: That's the group with permissions to burn a disc.
<eloquence_> but where do i create the group
<owh> Kenas: Launch Synaptic, search for unrar, install it.
<eloquence_> cuz "burning" doesn't exist
<owh> eloquence_: No, you shouldn't need to burn it.
<owh> Duh
<eloquence_> so i just entered my username as the name of the group and it accepted it
<owh> eloquence_: You shouldn't need to create it.
<eloquence_> i should go to the system settings > users & group smaybe?
<BlackHawk> hi
<owh> eloquence_: That should be fine from memory. k3b seems a little twitchy about permissions. I've not recently installed it. Last time I did I was running Debian Testing, these days I'm running Ubuntu Edgy.
<ermak> I installed grub on MBR, after this WinXP  failed to load and I have recovered it, but it has overwritten MBR, how can I start up ubuntu now?
<owh> ermak: From the bootcd.
<eloquence_> oh
<ermak> owh: i have livecd, and what step do i need to perform?
<eloquence_> well is there another more efficient program for burning cd's/dvd's including ido's?
<ermak> may be usefull link?
<eloquence_> something not too big in size that is
<owh> ermak: Boot from it, then read the help.
<Darst> owh - have you experienced or heard of the sort of reboot problem i am experiencing before ?
<owh> eloquence_: You mean iso?
<eloquence_> lol yea
<eloquence_> me and my fat fingers hahaha
<Darst> owh - actually - will wait unti lyou are done with the other guys - got your hands full atm
<Kenas> awh after that ?? i have installed unrar-free !! and now ??
<Kenas> how can i unrar ??
<owh> eloquence_: In Ubuntu you can burn those from within Nautilus, I'd be surprised if you cannot do that under Kubuntu.
<Jaak_> is there anyone having problems using opensource ati drivers (used for beryl) and wow?
<eloquence_> hmm
<eloquence_> nautilus
<owh> Kenas: I suspect there isn't a gui, so open up a terminal, then type man unrar.
<EdLin> Jaak_: I don't think that works
<eloquence_> so i should just install nautilus from adept?
<owh> eloquence_: Well, I suspect that Kubuntu will use Konqeror. (SP)
<eloquence_> or kde has its equivalent?
<Jaak_> EdLine, need normal drivers suppose then?
<owh> eloquence_: No.
<eloquence_> k
<owh> eloquence_: Yup
<kippi> hey
<EdLin> Jaak_: the closed-source drivers are unfortunately neccesary AFAIK
<eloquence_> i had thought that kubuntu was "cooler" than ubuntu cuz of all the little programs it has
<kippi> Could someone help me with a coldfusion on my ubuntu server?
<eloquence_> but it seems ubuntu is way mor eefficient :(
<owh> eloquence_: I suspect that the file manager within Kubuntu will do it. Browse to the iso file, right click on it and see what it says.
<Jaak_> EdLin, thanks
<EdLin> eloquence_: the most commonly used software in KDE for burning CDs is k3b. It's excellent, but no shell integration as far as I know.
<Cubed> sup
<eloquence_> u need to heat the cold fusion up kippi?
<dstanek> all entries in my sources.lst are for drapper - is it safe to add an entry for edgy?
<owh> eloquence_: Well, Kubuntu is based on KDE, Ubuntu is based on Gnome.
<Cubed> anyone here wanna help a linux/ubuntu noob
<kippi> hehe, need to find the .bin for it
<EdLin> I use k3b even though otherwise I run GNOME
<huibert> dstanek: no, uise backports to get edgy packages in dapper
<huibert> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<avalon> Anyone here know about COBOL?
<Cubed> i need figure out how to install ndis... heard that before?
<owh> dstanek: No, because the side effect will be that you update your whole machine.
<owh> dstanek: Do what huibert suggests.
<huibert> dstanek: but not all packages are backported
<EdLin> Cubed: you can apt-get it, I think its in Universe or Multiverse
<owh> Darst: How can I help?
<TuxRacers> hello, i've got a problem when  rebooting.. it freezes on "will now reboot"
<Cubed> edlin
<eloquence_> owh... could the fact that the .iso is on a removable disk have an effect?
<cyphase> how do you get a directory tree on the terminal?
<Cubed> i read on the forums apt-get is a network feature
<owh> eloquence_: Depends on how it's mounted.
<avalon> No COBOLer's eh/
<EdLin> actually, its in main
<Cubed> i'm tring to set up my network
<eloquence_> thru usb
<eloquence_> its an IDE hard drive
<owh> eloquence_: Can you alter the mounted removable disk, or do you only have read-only permissions?
<Kenas> owh no manual of unrar found
<eloquence_> i can browse it easily
<eloquence_> thru konqueror
<huibert> avalon: no, sorry, I'm not _that_old :-)
<EdLin> avalon: Ubuntu is user-friendly. ;-) Since there is a COBOL compiler in Debian's repositories there's probably one in Universe.
<dstanek> thanks huibert and owh - trying this now
<owh> Kenas: Type apropos unrar
<Cubed> edlin, how do i use apt-get if i don't have an internet connection?
<EdLin> Cubed: then you've got a problem.
<eloquence_> seems i cant write to it
<dstanek> owh: look like the one i want is not
<EdLin> Cubed: do you have another computer with a network connection?
<eloquence_> that probably why it was saying i have no permissions?
<huibert> dstanek: what are you looking for?
<owh> eloquence_: Yes.
<EdLin> Cubed: never mind, you're here. ;)
<dstanek> i want to install libjgoodies-forms-java so i can install freemind
<cyphase> nvm, i got it. ls -R
<owh> eloquence_: You should be able to change that by right clicking on the device and changing permissions.
<Darst> owh: having  probs with X rebooting when trying to play media files - any ideas
<EdLin> Cubed: try downloading the debs from packages.ubuntu.com
<eloquence_> i noticed that with my ubuntu live cd... i could install a few programs in adept with it taking them from the cd ... like make and gcc and stuff
<Cubed> there's gotta be some way to install ndis... i mean think about it, i need ndis to install network drivers :(
<ibob63> I am using gnome schedule to run a rsync command. Can anyone tell me how to make the command run as su or sudo?
<eloquence_> but kubuntu's adept doesn't seem to have the same relationship with it's cd
<Cubed> how to i install the deb? i tried clicking on it in ubuntu, got an error
<EdLin> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<owh> Darst: You'll need to have a look in the logs to see what is going on. Start with /var/log/syslog, then look for the X log, in the same directory.
<owh> Darst: Also, you can try to play the file from the command line and see what it says.
<EdLin> Cubed: you'll need to have it and all its dependencies
<dstanek> huibert: libjgoodies-forms-java so i can install freemind
<Kenas> owh nothing apropriate
<EdLin> Cubed: what was the error?
<GigaClon> ibob63 just type sudo, then enter your password
<Darst> what sort of cmd will i be using for this from cmdline?
<Cubed> you lost me, i'm new to linux outside of the xbox
<kyja__> can someone tell me how to get edgy to play middy files
<owh> Kenas: One mo....
<eloquence_> i tried right click and changing permissions
<Cubed> i forget, i've been at it all day
<eloquence_> wouldn't let me
<Cubed> it was in red...
<ibob63> GigaClon: but I need the cron job to run in the back ground without having to type a password each time
<huibert> dstanek: I assume it is an Java Library (jar) then , you could try to install that from edgy, but you should only download the dpkg, and try to install with "dpkg -i package_name" , beware thought, it _might_ break your install, I'm not sure if I would do this
<owh> Kenas: Can you open it inside the Archive Manager  (Applicaitons -> Accessories)
<EdLin> Cubed: dependencies are other files you need to install at the same time as a particular deb. Usually apt-get takes care of this for you, but since you're downloading individual debs you'll need to do that by hand.
<eloquence_> oh wait
<uczen> FH
<treedreamer> eloquence_: try "man chmod" or "man chown" :)
<eloquence_> i tried again and its working
<uczen> WYPIERDALAC
<Cubed> let me get this straight................. if i have the deb package of ndiswrapper, then that should be all i need to install it? the sudo command thingy is funny to me
<owh> treedreamer: No, this is an automounted usb drive.
<dstanek> huibert: thanks - i'm gonna try to install it into my home directory first
<eloquence_> sorry treed... i am addicted to point clicking
<uczen> MAI NAME IST DZIK
<owh> eloquence_: How big is the .iso?
<huibert> dstanek: if that works, it sound slike a good idea, "may the source be with you"
<tonyyarusso> !pl | uczen
<ubotu> uczen: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Kenas> owh No !! even i have installed other programs like Cosmix with uses the unrar ultility... and cannot use it !!
<eloquence_> a cd's size
<Darst> owh - before i attempt the issue again to track the issues in the logfile - would you mind leting me know what cmd i might use to play a media file from command line ? no doubt i will be rebooting so i will say thanks now and bbiab :)
<eloquence_> bout 698mb
<eloquence_> its the ubuntu live cd
<eloquence_> i wanna burn it
<Cubed> i have the ndiswrapper deb, what else do i need?
<Cubed> so frusturating
<owh> Darst: Depends on what you're running. Totem {mediafile} will play it.
<EdLin> Cubed: from what I've been able to figure out with apt-cache there's both the utilities and the kernel module package.
<owh> eloquence_: Got enough spare disk space for it?
<Darst> owh - thanks prolly dropping out in a moment
<EdLin> Cubed: then on one command line, use dpkg -i - or use gdeb
<uczen> WHE ARE YOU
<eloquence_> yea
<Cubed> what will that do?
<eloquence_> i see were u r going
<eloquence_> just copy it
<owh> eloquence_: Alternatively insert the CD, then right click on it, choose copy.
<eloquence_> and burn
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | uczen
<ubotu> uczen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<owh> eloquence_: Yup
<EdLin> Cubed: man dpkg
<eloquence_> owh it is an iso on the external hard drive
<uczen> ASDASD
<Jaak_> is it possible to make 2 bootable versions of ubu, the only diffrence being the xorg.conf
<eloquence_> are there tools in linux like daemon tools for mounting images?
<EdLin> Cubed: dpkg is sort of like rpm
<owh> eloquence_: What options do you get if you right-click on the .iso ?
<owh> eloquence_: Many.
<glaz> eloquence_, man mount
<owh> eloquence_: You shouldn't need to mount it.
<Cubed> i've read on rpms, as i wanted ububtu for 3d desktop, but i have never installed anything using the terminal
<Cubed> just unsuccessful tries
<eloquence_> Open with K3B , Open With... , Actions
<EdLin> eloquence_: you can look at any image by mounting with the -o loop command and the proper filesystem (usually iso9660)
<owh> eloquence_: I just wondered if you had the actual CD, then you could duplicate it :-)
<glaz> Cubed, ubuntu is not a terminal installation
<eloquence_> yea
<eloquence_> i had it
<eloquence_> but gave it to a dude
<eloquence_> so i wann aake me a new one
<owh> eloquence_: Hah
<owh> eloquence_: That 'll learn you :-)
<eloquence_> the only reason i came to kubuntu was cuz i screwed my ubuntu up a week ago
<Cubed> i said i used the terminal to install some apps
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eloquence_> and decided that if i am gonna reinstall
<eloquence_> might as well try kubuntu
<EdLin> sudo dpkg -i (file and dependencies here)
<owh> eloquence_: I have to say, I have been running my installation for the better part of seven years without a complete re-install. Only last month, I made the decision to format and start with a fresh Ubuntu. Up to then it was a single Debian installation.
<Darst> owh - back again... looks like a gfx installation issue...
<owh> Darst: So now you can google :-)
<eloquence_> wow
<Cubed> i'm confusing myself
<Darst> owh - can i post the latest couple of lines in a /smg for you to cast a quick eye for me pls?
<eloquence_> me being a born and raised windows kiddie ... u can imagine that reinstalling is the easiest option for me
<Darst> owg - /msg even
<cobol> Anyone in here familiar with the COBOL language?
<owh> Darst: Sure, PM/
<eloquence_> Darst, in a sub machine gun?
<owh> cobol: Sorry, I'm an old timer, but not that old :-)
<Cubed> hey edlin
<owh> cobol: I cut my teeth on 6502 assembly :-)
<eloquence_> cobol... dude did u just wake up out of a coma?
<glaz> if you know proper english you know cobol
<glaz> :-)
<EdLin> cobol: I thought I was ancient for using wordstar on CP/M
<eloquence_> i guess so
<eloquence_> lol
<EdLin> owh: 6502 assembly rocks
<eloquence_> he couldnt take the shame
<Cubed> i got the 1.3 tar for ndiswrapper, so how do i specicy where it is at?
<eloquence_> he just commitied harakiri
* owh agrees with EdLin
<eloquence_> poor guy cobol
<EdLin> owh: I forgot which was which, indirect index or index indirect.  ;-)
<owh> EdLin: ROTFL, NOP
<eloquence_> i screwed my ubuntu install up with trying to install the ieee80211 subsystem for my intel ipw3945 wireless driver
* Cubed bangs his head against the wall multiple times
<eloquence_> so there was no way to recognize a wlan card so i had to reinstall :(
<owh> eloquence_: Hmm, that worked for me out of the box.
<EdLin> Cubed: you don't want the tar, you want the debs.
<Cubed> tar is for... compiling?
<eloquence_> on edgy they say it works out the box :(
<eloquence_> wireless on dapper was fine
<eloquence_> but i wanted the drivers
<eloquence_> to be able to do more
<eloquence_> or better
<EdLin> Cubed: usually, and you can't compile kernel modules on a Ubuntu system that has nothing instsalled from the net.
<gnomefreak> Cubed: a tar is a compressed archive
<eloquence_> when it comes to recognizing and interacting on wireless
<owh> Cubed: tar is an archive, it generally contains source code. You should normally prefer to do everything via apt-get, aptitude or synaptic.
<eloquence_> my main prob was i didn't know i have to install the kernal source and headers
<EdLin> owh: he doesn't have an internet connection apparently.
<eloquence_> so during th einstall it asked me to delete the old ieee80211 (v1.1.6)
<owh> Cubed: The whole point of using packages is that you can remove the whole thing without creating dependency issues.
<Cubed> so.... do i use synaptic to install the deb of whatever i need?
<eloquence_> then it tried to install the new one and found no headers or source so automatically ... NO wlan card :(
<Cubed> yeah thanx owh, but i have no internet connection
<Cubed> i'm literally switching hard drives by hand
<owh> Cubed: Where are you getting your stuff from?
<eloquence_> i live in saudi arabia right now... so it is an issue that i can only use dial up from home
<Cubed> not good, but necessary
<eloquence_> i go to a local cafe to use their broadband
<eloquence_> bah humbug on dial-up
<eloquence_> we need rudolf the rednosed crackhead to drop off some bandwidth
<Cubed> i'm at hom
* owh is on the road via satellite in sunny (well it's raining and it's night time) Kalgoorlie, Australia.
<Cubed> home
<Cubed> i have the internet, but i must configure my wireless to work in ubuntu... i'm currently on windows
<EdLin> eloquence_: use "sudo pppconfig" to set up dial-up networking for Ubuntu, then you can install whatever you need.
<owh> Cubed: So, lemmie get this straight, you have a Ubuntu install and you're trying to do what?
<owh> Cubed: Ah.
<owh> Cubed: So, your only connectivity is wireless?
<Cubed> yep
<Cubed> at the moment
<eloquence_> cant use my modem
<eloquence_> winmodem
<owh> Cubed: On what wireless device?
<Cubed> i have a netgear ma111 wireless adapter via usb
<EdLin> eloquence_: I got a new external modem for $30US
<solem> im trying to do a apt-get update, but i get this error: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<solem> why is that?
<eloquence_> so i use my other laptop that is on windows then connect it thru ethernet to my wireless router
<EdLin> now *I'm* on wireless
<eloquence_> and that broadcasts dial up to my lappie on linux
<owh> Cubed: Then the ndiswappers from memory are not for you. Lemmie check.
<EdLin> but before, dial-up worked
<Cubed> i have ndiswrapper debs...... what is the best way to install debs?
<owh> Cubed: dpkg -i {deb}
<EdLin> Cubed: owd seems to think you don't need ndiswrapper
<eloquence_> find me a linux compatible modem in saudi arabia and i'll give u a cookie
* owh googles for a bit....
<Cubed> oh that's what ed tried to tell me
<owh> One mo folks.
<eloquence_> they have some here but from no name companies from china
<huibert> solem: sound like the repos is broken atm, try again later. should not be more than a day.
<eloquence_> and dial up is not the point anyways
<solem> ok :)
<eloquence_> i needed wireless for the broadband at cafes
<EdLin> Cubed: if you can avoid ndiswrapper avoid it.
<eloquence_> i hate staying online forever clogging my phone line up
<eloquence_> slow download busy signal for whoever calls me and a big phone bill at the end of the day
<owh> Cubed: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<eloquence_> we pay $.80 per hour here
<Cubed> what would you reccomend for my ma111?
<Cubed> 6.10
<Cubed> i heard it works
<eloquence_> it adds up when u r apgetting a big file
<Cubed> just a biatch to get it goin
<huibert> solem: the repos was updated today at 11:15 (1,5 hours ago) maybe something went wrong
<solem> ah ok :)
<huibert> huibert: if you are in a hurry, try to switch away from the NO mirror, and use the ubuntu.com repos
<miles> Hi there
<owh> Cubed: Read this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/32275
<EdLin> huibert: talking to yourself? ;-)
<Cubed> what is an alternative to ndiswrapper? i wanted ndiswrapper badly because i heard it is capable of handling my wireless card
<EdLin> Cubed: an alternative is the Linux kernel's own device drivers....
<miles> I'm desesperately looking for help, I'd like to copy/paste some text from a PDF document generated by CUPS-PDF to OOo, but evince does not allow me to copy it.
<owh> Cubed: Also: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2781.html
<miles> It's pretty urgent
<huibert> EdLin: trying to talk to solem, but it does not allway work, tab completion only works correct if I use the correct fisrt characters
<EdLin> Cubed: if your device is supported, it can be a no-install issue.
<JackPhil> does ubuntu support non-standard framebuffer resolutions?
<JackPhil> such as 1280x800
<owh> Cubed: It appears as if ndiswrapper is the way after all. I hadn't seen an external device that needed it, only internal. I was wrong.
<Weryk> Witam
<Cubed> edlin, i think i need a 3rd party for my ma111
<Weryk> o you speak Polish ??
<ajeetraj> anyone knows where i can find support for webcams in ubuntu?
<ajeetraj> anyone knows where i can find support for webcams in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<EdLin> Cubed: owd says now you need ndiswrapper. Did you fetch all the dependencies? Go to the directory they're in and do sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Cubed> i'm trying to piece things together..... ok... i need dependencies for each deb i install?
<ajeetraj> i can't recieve webcam from an msn user in kopete but it doesn't work
<Cubed> and if i have dependencies, i wouldn't know where they would be at :P
<ajeetraj> any suggestions anyone?
<ajeetraj> aaah i am getting tired of this linux :(
<EdLin> Cubed: you don't install debs with dependencies one by one, install them all at once on the command line by using the wildcard *.deb
<DreamThief> your webcam works with camorama? @ ajeetraj
<huibert> !patience > ajeetraj
<Cubed> owd, thanx for the links
<Cubed> i'm reading and typing
<EdLin> searching ubuntuforums can be very useful. :)
<Cubed> wildcard? there's more stuff i don't know?
<Cubed> trust me, i have done a search
<miles> (2) I'm desesperately looking for help, I'd like to copy/paste some text from a PDF document generated by CUPS-PDF to OOo, but evince does not allow me to copy it.
<Cubed> a bunch of em
<Cubed> just can't filter out what i need and what is BS
<tomix> anyone give me and idea of how to upgrade from xvncviewer the server i am connecting to uses protocol version 3.889 but my viewer use 3.3?
<owh> miles: If you cannot, then it's likely that the PDF document is an image, not text.
<miles> with vector fonts ?
<miles> Whatever the zoom size I use, I can't see any pixels on the "text"
<huibert> tomix: have you read this " http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2006-September/055902.html ", it about a non existant protocol 3.889
<huibert> tomix: sounds like the server behaving badly.
<tomix> yeah i think the osx is reporting an error number as version number
<huibert> tomix: then, it is no use trying to install a "higher" vncview
<huibert> version
<tomix> no absloutely but you only just pointed the url out to me that told me that
<tomix> i didnt know when i asked
* owh waves bye
<huibert> tomix: that's why you were asking in the fisrt place :-)
<romperstomper> hey guys
<tonyyarusso> !hi | romperstomper
<ubotu> romperstomper: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<romperstomper> :)
<romperstomper> i was wondering if anyone can help me with a dual monitor set up??
<Spee_Der> romperstomper: What you need ?
<romperstomper> i have an ibm t43p lappy, in a dock station. need to have output to two 20" monitors. dock station has vga out and dvi out
<romperstomper> collegeague in work has it running fine in debian
<natrix> hi ppl
<dyland> hello
<romperstomper> i figured it should be possible in uby
<romperstomper> hi guy
<Administrateur> Back
<dyland> anyone knows about the problem with the intle q965 chipset??
<miles> Hum yeah
<natrix> ANYONE: I have a problem with tor and privoxy for setting anonymous surfing....
<glaz> dyland, about screen resolution ?
<dyland> i can't install ubuntu
<Spee_Der> Am I awake yet ?
<miles> So I had a PDF problem and my computer froze
<miles> Who was I talking with ? :p
<dyland> I try with the alternate cd
<dyland> and nothing
<glaz> can you be more clear
<blaa>  gpg --keyserver certserver.pgp.com --recv-keys 1135D466
<Spee_Der> romperstomper: I am using dual monitor setup in Ubuntu v6.06 LTS, desktop style.
<dyland> ok
<blaa> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<dyland> sorry i dont speak english haha
<glaz> dyland, what is your native language ?
<dyland> i'll try
<dyland> spanish
<glaz> no habla espanol :(
<glaz> muy hable frences
<miles> Does Adobe Reader exists in Linux (officiel client)?
<dyland> ok i understand what you say
<Spee_Der> dyland Try #ubuntu-es
<natrix> Does anynone here use tor and privoxy for anonymous surfing?
<Spee_Der> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<miles> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<glaz> this is what i was about to say, try #ubuntu-es
<dyland> but there aren't anyone
<glaz> !es
<dyland> oki
<dyland> thanks
<Spee_Der> Good luck amigo
<dyland> gracias
<glaz> no problemo
<dyland> :)
<Spee_Der> donata
<blaa> !gpg | blaa
<ubotu> blaa: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<glaz> de nada!
<glaz> :)
<Spee_Der> that too
<Spee_Der> LOL
<dyland> si sabes algo de espaol :)
<Spee_Der> Mornin' glaz
<glaz> una poquito!
<glaz> mornin Spee_Der  ;)
<blaa> !certserver.pgp.com | blaa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about certserver.pgp.com - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> romperstomper: still with us eh ?
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i need to add a program in autostart in gnome, but session manager doesn't retain..what to do
<natrix> anyone that uses tor?
<x-r00t-x>  <glaz> una poquito!? what is that
<dyland> is spanish
<dyland> ;)
<x-r00t-x> am i in espaol channel :-S
<dyland> nooo
<x-r00t-x> so go to the spanish channel
<dyland> ;)
<Spee_Der> My third monitor is all blurry, like out of focus... grrrrr
<tw1991> hello, anyone here?
<Spee_Der> hi tw
<x-r00t-x> tw1991, yes
<tw1991> want to ask something :)
<Spee_Der> what's up ?
<tw1991> hi
<x-r00t-x> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Spee_Der> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tw1991> er, im currently using windows
<soundray> !helpme
<Spee_Der> k
<x-r00t-x> soundray, dont play with the bot...
<tw1991> i want to ask if i install ubuntu will my graphic cards, sound card and motherboard driver work
<abcdef> hi everyone.. can anyone tell me if here's a way to minimize evolution into the systray??
<tw1991> as i am not sure as it supports linux
<soundray> x-r00t-x: I'm not playing, and thankyou, I know the rules
<x-r00t-x> tw1991,  yes
<x-r00t-x> ok
<tw1991> yes, means they will work?
<x-r00t-x> yes tw1991
<assasukasse> someone knows why my session manager doesn't retain the settings for startup program, and maybe how to fix it
<x-r00t-x> tw1991, what agp and sound card?
<tw1991> ati raedon 9600 pro
<tw1991> thats the problem :S
<tw1991> the CD writes only win xp
<dyland> only if your chipset isn't an intel q965
<tw1991> or win 2k
<x-r00t-x> tw1991, wow great . its will work so great :D
<x-r00t-x> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tw1991> :S
<glaz> assasukasse, look at your ~/.config permissions
<assasukasse> glaz what should i look
<glaz> the permissions.
<tw1991> omg, i am not sure how to use ubuntu T_T
<glaz> what's that T_T ?
<tw1991> dead
<tw1991> lol
<glaz> dead ?
<x-r00t-x> tw1991,  its easy . same as windows
<dyland> in the spanish channel nobody answer  me buuu :(
<x-r00t-x> :P
<gundee> a crying anime-style smily
<tw1991> about the drivers :S
<assasukasse> glaz the dir is mine and i have write permission
<tw1991> i am going mad, haha
<assasukasse> glaz noone else can write it
<glaz> assasukasse, what about ~/.config/autostart
<tw1991> what does this mean "The model number for your Radeon card is a 9700 pro or above (this includes model numbers that start with an X, like X300, X1600, etc., and it also includes the Xpress 200)"
<assasukasse> glaz read and write to me, read and execute to others
<dyland> yes
<glaz> it should be chmod 700
<assasukasse> but dir owned by root
<glaz> there you you
<tw1991> ?
<assasukasse> glaz what should i do then
<fabio__|> i installed a new video card and xorg doesn't start anymore, can someone tell me the command to auto reconfigure it? thanks.
<glaz> assasukasse, sudo chown "yourusername" /home/yourusername/.config/autostart
<x-r00t-x> tw1991, shut up and install ubuntu . its will work .
<glaz> dont put the ""
<tw1991> ...
<romperstomper> sry guys was afk
<romperstomper> so anyone with dual monitor ati exp?
<hc> assasukasse : use chmod 777 and then the file or directory
<tw1991> so it will auto work?
<glaz> hc, hell no.
<Alexandre> Hello guys, there is something like F4L, flash for linux in ubuntu?!?!?!
<tw1991> i need to ask, because i am new to it..
<soundray> x-r00t-x: this is not the way we talk to people seeking help here.
<soundray> !coc | x-r00t-x
<ubotu> x-r00t-x: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<hc> why
<abcdef> hi everyone.. can anyone tell me if here's a way to minimize evolution into the systray??
<derFlo> hi
<glaz> assasukasse, dont listen to hc please.
<assasukasse> glaz i followed your hint now i am rebooting
<x-r00t-x> huh soundray ?
<derFlo> i deleted all files in ~/.wine/ ..and i dont know how to reconfigure wine :(
<tw1991> I need this "When you are unsure, ask for help."
<tw1991> lol:)
<fabio__|> i installed a new video card and xorg doesn't start anymore, can someone tell me the command to auto reconfigure it? thanks. I suppose it is a apt-get command..
<glaz> why? why would you want your whole users puting startup scripts to your session.....
<assasukasse> glaz everything works now thanks alot!
<fabio__|> derFlo: type winecfg
<glaz> assasukasse, you're welcome.
<hc> wots wrong with 777 glaz?
<derFlo> fabbione: i did
<derFlo> try this not only once
<hc> everyone can acces the file then
<glaz> hc: what is wrong is that any other users can put startup script to your Xorg session after that, do you really want that ?
<fabio__|> i installed a new video card and xorg doesn't start anymore, can someone tell me the command to auto reconfigure it? thanks. I suppose it is a apt-get command.. :(
<soundray> tw1991: if you download the Desktop CD appropriate for your machine, you can test if it will boot without installing.
<glaz> and chmod to 700 isnt the propper way to fix something that shoulndt be 777
<Alexandre> There is a program flash in Ubuntu?!?!?!??
<fabio__|> alexandre: you mean a program to edit .fla or to view .swf?
<jishin> i got into problem with mkcfm when trying to defoma-reconfigure
<x-r00t-x> sup jrib  :D
<glaz> Alexandre, what do you mean a program, view or create flash?
<Alexandre> fabio__|: Edit, create
<jishin> Can't exec "/usr/bin/mkcfm": No such file or directory at /var/lib/defoma/scripts/x-ttcidfont-conf.defoma line 791.
<fabio__|> alexandre: with wine on edgy eft, i can easily run macromedia flash professional 8
<jrib> x-r00t-x: hello
<jishin> i knew that because of license , mkcfm is not included with xutils, so how can i resolve this situation
<Alexandre> fabio__|: glaz, i use Dapper
<x-r00t-x> hi . how are you ;))
<tw1991> Quote: " tw1991: if you download the Desktop CD appropriate for your machine, you can test if it will boot without installing." means if im downloading 6.10 desktop i can boot it without installing?
<fabio__|> alexandre: so try to installa manually the latest version of wine. with the new version of wine that i have on edgy eft, Flash Professional 8 works very well.
<assasukasse> thanks glaz everything works now!
<fabio__|> i installed a new video card and xorg doesn't start anymore, can someone tell me the command to auto reconfigure it? thanks!!
<glaz> assasukasse, you're welcome.
<x-r00t-x> yes tw1991
<soundray> tw1991: exactly. It is a so-called Live CD that boots a full Linux system without touching your hard disk until you ask it to.
<assasukasse> is there anyone who tried beryl here, i tried it but was not so satisfied of the speed, compiz is much swifter
<tw1991> ok, so i will need to burn it out as a cd :)
<glaz> assasukasse, i run beryl and i find it fast.
<tw1991> i think i got it, thanks alot.
<soundray> tw1991: yes
<tw1991> try it first, before install :)
<Alexandre> fabio__|: i'm in ca comunity computer center, working with ltsp, if i do this, everybody, will download windows program
<glaz> fabio__|, X -configure might work
<stojance> How do I open applications that use JavaScript and require WMP to play, and also use .../mplayer
<gundee> assasukasse, everything fine with beryl. since beryl is forked from compiz, thus being the core components the same, speed should not differ (much)
<assasukasse> gundee why so many ppl say compiz is far better
<Doow> is there any package for integrating subversion with eclipse in ubuntu? or do I have to download and add that manually?
<hc> how so i send a message over my network from linux to a mac, similar to netsend command
<gundee> assasukasse, ida know, ppl are biased
<fabio__|> doow: the name is "subclipse"
<Doow> fabio__|: sweet, thanks
<fabio__|> Doow: it is a eclipse pluging, search "subclipse" on google.
<Doow> fabio__|: ok, so manually then?
<tundejeg> hi
<gundee> assasukasse, ... but don't mind trying out both versions and posting the framerates. that would clarify.
<fabio__|> Doow: go in the install/update secion of Eclipse and enter there the URL of the subclipse repository
<Doow> fabio__|: eclipse has it's own package system?
<Basthion> hola
<Doow> fabio__|: just installed it 5 minutes ago, not very familiar with it yet =)
<pibarnas> hello, folks.
<fabio__|> Doow: yes, eclipse has it's own package management system
<tomix> fabio_:
<tomix> http://subclipse.tigris.org/update_1.2.x
<tundejeg> thanks to the person that told me to write sudo bash to get my root status
<tomix> that the latest one but i dont think it is detailed on the site
<Doow> tomix: fabio__| is just helping me, I think he knows allready =)
<tomix> the latest version of subclipse will hack with any version below that
<tomix> oops
<tomix> sorry
<tomix> !
<derFlo> i deleted all files in ~/.wine/ ..and i dont know how to reconfigure wine :(
<pibarnas> mouse gestures on  beryl 0.1.2 stop working without any configuration. Any ideas to enable it again?
<fabio__|> derFlo: run winecfg
<fabio__|> please can someone tell me the apt command to completely reconfigure xserver? thanks.
<derFlo> fabio__|: i did.. but wine gives out errors.
<derFlo> fabio__|: look at that:
<derFlo>  wine /media/cdrom0/setup.exe
<derFlo> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<derFlo> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<derFlo> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/florian', starting in the Windows directory.
<derFlo> wine: cannot find '/media/cdrom0/setup.exe'
<Doow> fabio__|: I think it's apt-get install --reconfigure <package>
<Doow> fabio__|: something with --reconfigure at least =)
<snail> fabio__|: dpkg-reconfigure not apt
<JackPhil> i changed the kernel options vga=792
<JackPhil> and how to make the usplash image center?
<x-r00t-x> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<tomix> has anyone managed to succesfully connect to ard using vnc?
<Piotsze> hi
<fabio__|> dpkg-reconfigure worked!! thanks!
<Piotsze> i have just upgraded my kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 and there are couple of problems (sorry for my english)
<Piotsze> firts of all there is NO monitor icon in "system settings", second: there is an icon of "adept-updater" but updates do not install themself
<derFlo> can dpkg-reconfigure could reconfigure wine? i deleted the files in ~/.wine/  :-( :-(
<Piotsze> anyone can help ?
<Randakar> derFlo: there's a wineconf program for that I think
<Randakar> dpkg-reconfigure is for reconfiguring the package, not your local user preferences
<peder_> http://petruz.org/reverse <- Thats my ipv6 reversed named file.. Can anyone see anything wrong? I cant resolve the ips
<derFlo> Randakar: yes i know.. but winecfg does not recreate the files in ~/.wine/ :-(
<will__> ello folks =)
<Randakar> derFlo: wine should recreate that itself I guess.
<derFlo> Randakar: it seems as it does not.
<tonyyarusso> !hi | will__
<ubotu> will__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<VigoFusion> Wootah!  XP is GONE
<dhon_> I'm getting a continuous stream of ^\ characters causing the running process to Quit and core dump all the time
<Randakar> derFlo: dunno what's up with that to be honest
<dhon_> anyone seen this before?
<will__> I just ditched winXP too....
<will__> been toying with a few different distros
<will__> decided finally on ubuntu I think ><
<derFlo> Randakar: sorry i dont understand what you mean, my english is quite bad...
<dreamer> every time I reboot my desktop forgets to turn on swap? what is this and how can I auto-activate it on startup (atm I do #swapon /dev/hda6 every timeI find out)
<VigoFusion> dhon: I have no idea, the Updater is not working for me, mayhaps is a server glitch
<Randakar> dreamer: put a line in your fstab: /dev/hda6  none swap sw 0 0
<Randakar> dreamer: that's /etc/fstab
<SeyToN> whats the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<VigoFusion> will_:Ubuntu wins hands down for ease of migration from long time winozed rones
<dreamer> Randakar: thanks!
<will__> well, I've used gentoo before, for about 6 months
<enfors> Mail/imap question: I've got a working Postfix installation. How do I enable IMAP support? Do I need additional packages? Any howtos you can point me to?
<Randakar> gnomefreak: update what? grub?
<glaz> my numeric keypad isnt working even on numlock, any idea?
<will__> so I'm not toally new to linux
<dhon_> dreamer: did you upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<dreamer> no not yet, I think
<Randakar> ah, there's a new version of it after all
<dhon_> ok, cool
<VigoFusion> <Linux Virgin, but I can be had
<will__> one thing I'd like to know.... what does ubuntu have in the way of startup utils?
<will__> like so I can get it to auto run Xchat & GAIM
<cbx33> anyone have any info on vnc http proxys?
<enfors> Mail/imap question: I've got a working Postfix installation. How do I enable IMAP support? Do I need additional packages? Any howtos you can point me to?
<protocol2> yay..got my sound back
<wijnand> enfors: i think the wiki deals with that quite well
<VigoFusion> cbx33: 8080?
<SeyToN> hi, what torrent client would u recommend to use ?
<enfors> wijnand: The Postfix wiki? Thanks!
<mista> ok if i install a secound NIC is can i bridge them both?
<dreamer> dhon_: was that question related to my problem? or are you just curious?
<Otacon22> wich is the best rss reader?
<dhon_> will__: check out System->Preferences->Session
<VigoFusion> will_: Bunches of stuff
<will__> thanks v much dhon_
<dhon_> dreamer: it's related if you've just upgraded
<dhon_> lemme find a link
<Manstein> World of warcraft, wine or cedega?
<will__> wine, cause it's free :)
<Manstein> aye, but i've run into some problems :(
<will__> whats up?
<Manstein> well, if you've got some time on your hands :D
<will__> I had it running np on my SLED install last week :)
<Manstein> well i can run the game
<Manstein> lol
<Manstein> SLED aha
<will__> yeah its shite... :)
<Manstein> mmmmmmmz
<will__> can you say; bloatware
<Manstein> well i can run the game
<will__> ><
<Manstein> walk around
<Manstein> etc
<Manstein> in d3d
<Manstein> but if i run wine WoW.exe -opengl
<cbx33> VigoFusion: I want to run a vnc connection through a proxy'd http connection
<Manstein> i can load my character etc
<Manstein> but then it just freezes
<Manstein> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<Manstein>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<Manstein>   Minor opcode of failed request:  13 (X_GLXCreateGLXPixmap)
<Manstein>   Serial number of failed request:  406
<Manstein>   Current serial number in output stream:  407
<brynk> hey, is anyone here using Plesk 8.1?
<A3n> Manstein: i read somewhere about WoW in wine
<A3n> if i could just remember where
<Manstein> my opengl appears to be configured correctly
<huibert> cbx33: have you tried tunneling the connection through ssh?
<dhon_> dreamer: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287096
<dhon_> dreamer: don't think it applies to you however
<cbx33> ssh is blocked
<cbx33> it has to be through port 80
<Manstein> anny suggestions will ?
<A3n> Manstein: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<Manstein> ok tnx :D
<vendetta> hi all
<Manstein> mmmmz
<vendetta> was wondering if anyone can help me with a dual monitor set up??
<Manstein> already tried that A3n :(
<huibert> cbx33: have you tried using an vncserver which can create an browserapplet?
<dreamer> dhon_: where can I check what version of ubuntu I have ?
<A3n> you did?
<A3n> ow
<Manstein> yeah
<Manstein> :(
<Manstein> my problem seems xgl related :(
<Valmarko> When visualizing web page, the words are very small, compared to Windows. Can you help me?
<Manstein> @Vendetta what gpu and what kind of second monitor?
<VigoFusion> cbx33: As we use to it in UNIX and stuff, Ports had to match, like send Port 8080, and Get Port 8080, or whatever the program is friendly with was the way to go, With many new windoze updates and them going Live Vista *cough* Linux, seems like a simple SLIP would work.
<refnumxz> i want to change my motherboard but when i do eth0 is identified but when i tried to ifup eth0 it does not work and when i switch the old board back in, the old nic works fine
<brynk> vendetta: i'm using nvidia's twinview
<vendetta> Manstein: ati fglrx 4300
<Manstein> mmz
<dhon_> dreamer: System->About Ubuntu
<huibert> dreamer: or in a shell " lsb_release -a"
<vendetta> Manstein: I have an ibm t43p lappy
<dhon_> look for edgy, dapper, breezy etc
<ubuntu> hola algun espaol por aky?
<Manstein> i got it to work with nvidia using some link, lemme search
<Manstein> u wanna search the tvout right?
<vendetta> Manstein: colleague has it working under debian
<A3n> what do i need to change/add/remove in my /etc/hosts to be able to get root priveleges on my main account ("A3n") and also be able to use sudo and gksu(do) ?
<VigoFusion> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dreamer> dhon_: still dapper :)
<brynk> vendetta: not sure about ati's, it used to work using xinerama
<enfors> Postfix/imap question: Is there really no easier way of getting imap to work than setting up courier, and _manually_ setting up tables and stuff in a mysql database?
<vendetta> Manstein: no. its using vga and dvi from dock station
<vendetta> Manstein: at least thats the plan
<dhon_> dreamer: don't worry about that link then
<Manstein> mmmz
<Manstein> well i got my tvout to work with this post
<Manstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<Manstein> its nvidia specific
<VigoFusion> fglrx fix with Xorg?
<Manstein> but i remember seeing an ati one as well
<ubuntu> estoy perdidisimo , alguien me puede decir komo ir a ubuntu.es
<huibert> A3n: afaik the user to use sudo must be in the admin group, see /etc/group
<enfors> Postfix/imap question: Is there really no easier way of getting imap to work than setting up courier, and _manually_ setting up tables and stuff in a mysql database?
<M3G4crux> hi, how do I make usplash work on a kernel compiled by me?
<A3n> ok... how do i get in admin group, huibert?
<M3G4crux> do I need to make something in order to specify resolution in the initrd.img
<vendetta> Manstein: i think it should be poss through aticonfig, but its just not outputting to the second monitor
<glaz> A3n, append your user with a coma before on the admin line of /etc/groups
<refnumzxi> how does one make eth0 come up after switching NIC? in dmesg it shows up as eth0 but ifup eth0 says no such interface
<Manstein> has anybody already played World of Warcraft 2.0.1 with
<frying_fish> A3n: using adduser, or manually editing /etc/group and also then edit /etc/sudoers
<vendetta> i can get vga or dvi working but not simultaneously
<Manstein> wine 0.9.9?
<mwe> Are most external usb dvd drives supposed to work in linux?
<huibert> A3n: I think using "system->administration->User and Groups" in Ubuntu.
<needhelp> My friend has ubuntu 5. How to upgrade it to latest Ubuntu version ?
<huibert> A3n: the other way would be to edit the /etc/group file yourself
<A3n> huibert:k i'll try that thanks
<frying_fish> vendetta: ati will do dual screen, via xinerama.  I cant' remember how I did it now, it was over a year ago since i last had ati card.
<glaz> frying_fish, you dont have to play sudoers since %admin ALL ALL is in there
<Raven> Netgear WG311T network card, anybody know how to get this one working with Unbuntu
<VigoFusion> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mahdi> hi, i'm on amd64 running feisty. I used to have firefox32 (i386 downloaded from official site and other install from the unofficial deb found on the forums) on edgy, but now on feisty firefox32 works and loads the plugins but doesn't connect to any sites! Could anybody plz help me with that?
<frying_fish> glaz: oh ok, well then.
<huibert> A3n: but to use Admin tools in ubuntu you need to be able to use gksu (graphical sudo), so you might be in a catch 22 situation
<hhyyjj163> who can help me?
<frying_fish> huibert: not true.
<A3n> huibert:i'll just edit manualy :p
<enfors> Postfix/imap question: Is there really no easier way of getting imap to work than setting up courier, and _manually_ setting up tables and stuff in a mysql database?
<vendetta> Manstein: is there a better place to try? ati specific or laptop maybe???
<A3n> huibert:what do i need to change add to it? want me to paste bin its content?
<huibert> frying_fish: why not true?
<frying_fish> if you have a terminal available (or an xterm of some kind) you can just prepend sudo to the command to run the application
<hhyyjj163> i want share internet use iptable,but idont kown how to do?
<frying_fish> it doesn't have to be launched from the menu and use gksu.
<Manstein> Vendetta: will check in -xgl channel, tnx
<Valmarko> When visualizing web page, the words are very small, compared to Windows. Can you help me?
<A3n> huibert:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35770/ my etc/group
<huibert> frying_fish: but if you cannot do a sudo, because  your not in the admin group, you cannot use both
<hhyyjj163> help!
<frying_fish> but your statement of needing the gksu was the part that was not true
<enfors> Postfix/imap question: Is there really no easier way of getting imap to work than setting up courier, and _manually_ setting up tables and stuff in a mysql database?
<mahdi> seems like the downloaded firefox doesnt connect to any sites (with and without linux32)... what could b wrong?
<VigoFusion> mahdi: You have internet connection working, my guess is a setting in the /cofig? of that Firfox
<frying_fish> well, if you can get to the root account, you can still launch it from the terminal anyway.
<huibert> frying_fish: if one clicks on "system->admin->BLAH BLAH" gksu is invoked in ubuntu
<mahdi> VigoFusion: yep. If i run x86_64 firefox from ubuntu repos with works fine
<abuyazan> hello , can some one help in PowerDNS installtion
<frying_fish> yes, but. if you launch a xterm (or other terminal emulator) you can become root with su, then just type the command that would launch it. i.e. for synaptic just type synaptic.
<hhyyjj163> anyone kown iptables?
<frying_fish> (and hit enter of course)
<frying_fish> hhyyjj163: google has some very good guides for iptables.
<huibert> A3n: you are in the admin group, you should allready be able to use the administrativ tools.......
<huibert> What was your problem again.
<A3n> huibert: apperantly i'm in the admin group (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35770/) but i cant use sudo, gksu . not even if i su [password]  myself to root
<mahdi> VigoFusion: and don't think it is about firefox.cfg because i copied the file from the working version and it still doesn't work
<needhelp> whats a command to tell which ubuntu version is running?
<soundray> needhelp: cat /etc/lsb-release
<gnomefreak> needhelp: lsb_release -a
<needhelp> thnx
<noika> hey guys anyone knows how do i install yahoo messenger?
<huibert> A3n: su will not work, because ubuntu creates a random (unknown) password for root at intall time
<gnomefreak> mines shorter ;)
<hhyyjj163> i have try some,but fail;  fish
<mwe> should most extarnal usb dvd burners be working in Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> huibert: use sudo
<VigoFusion> mahdi: I am newb to Debian/Linux, but that seems like a common program error of no comm or is a missing link in some config that permits Firefox to access.
<huibert> gnomefreak: I know, I'm talking to A3n..... :-)
<gnomefreak> oh
<soundray> huibert: it doesn't create a random password
<A3n> huibert: i use su all the time to set myself root and be able to use the commands i would need  "sudo" to do
<frying_fish> huibert: does it do it that way? I didn't think it created anything, it just had the account disabled.
<huibert> soundray: what password does root have on your machine?
<frying_fish> huibert: like he's going to tell you.
<VigoFusion> mahdi: Did you run the sys file checker?
<huibert> soundray: ehhh, don't tell me
<brynk> frying_fish: it doesn't :)
<A3n> huibert: i set my own root password with "passwd root"
<mwe> or should I expect problems unless I buy a particular dvd burner?
<soundray> huibert: there is no root password, and the root account is locked
<frying_fish> yeah I set my own root password as well.
<mahdi> VigoFusion: yep. The weird thing is that it used to work fine... the feisty upgrade must have broken it
<hhyyjj163> i want share internet use iptable,but idont kown how to do?
<soundray> huibert: that's one of the main advantages of using sudo instead of logging in as root.
<huibert> frying_fish: ok,
<mahdi> VigoFusion: how do i do that?
<A3n> huibert:i got told that i have somekind of thing i need to change in my /etc/hosts but nobody ever told what i needed to change
<huibert> A3n: I think the discusion got a bit sidetracked
<VigoFusion> mahdi: Revert, is an option at Boot, or use the backup that I hope you made...
<mahdi> VigoFusion: ah, yep. I used it but has nothing to do
<A3n> whenever i try to use sudo or gksu i get error "gethostbyname() not found" or something like that
<huibert> at anybody: how do I get ubotu to tell me something in private (without flooding the chanel)?
<soundray> A3n: of course I told you. You need to remove the last part of the first line, anything that's not 127.0.0.1 or localhost
<hhyyjj163> anyone kown iptables?
<mahdi> VigoFusion: and i don't intend to use the backup. Feisty seems to have fixed more stuff than it broke =P
<A3n> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35771/ is my hosts file
<huibert> soundray: sound good
<tc75> hi, how can i print pdfs from command line?
<soundray> A3n: in order to be able to edit /etc/hosts, you need to boot in recovery mode and run 'nano /etc/hosts'
<VigoFusion> mahdi: I have no idea what the command/sudo is for sys file check, but I saw it on the Debian Site, and a few Linux sites.
<mista> ok how can i bridge my two nic's?
<A3n> ah ok
<soundray> A3n: yes, I've seen that. Remove 'ordiadri'
<Manstein> or nano -w /etc/hosts
<frying_fish> soundray: not if he has a root account available like I think he said he has.
<A3n> my computer name?
<soundray> A3n: "ordiadri" must not be linked to 127.0.0.1
<A3n> soundray: k
<soundray> A3n: you can link it to your LAN address
<brynk> soundray: A3n: you don't need toreboot to edit /ets/hosts
<mahdi> VigoFusion: i don't think it is about it anyway... the command is fsck. I only checks for integrity and the system is fine. It's a matter of some firefox settings
<mahdi> VigoFusion: just don't know where to look yet
<soundray> brynk: you haven't followed the entire conversation
<klm-> where are ubuntu fonts located? there seems to be so many fonts -archives
<A3n> soundray: my LAN MAC adress ?
<soundray> A3n: no, your LAN IP address
<A3n> soundray: or wireless lan adress ?
<brynk> soundray: no i haven't but there's really no need to reboot ever
<hhyyjj163> anyone kown iptables?i want share internet use iptable,but i dont kown how to do?
<A3n> soundray: well.. thats another problem i havent solved yet, i dont have internet support under ubuntu yet :p
<VigoFusion> mahdi: I may have it bkmarked, am looking now
<soundray> brynk: he can't use sudo, so he'll need recovery mode
<soundray> A3n: sorry, I just made an assumption about your gender there.
<A3n> soundray: huh?
<soundray> A3n: let's fix the sudo issue first, then attack the LAN configuration
<soundray> A3n: I said 'he' (referrring to you) as I was just talking to brynk
<A3n> soundray: well i am a "he" lol
<mista> wanting to know more about routing
<mista> or even briging
<VigoFusion> mahdi: This is a start,,it isnt exact, but is a good source, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Dictionary/html/Linux-Dictionary.html
<Ubuntu> hi all
<A3n> soundray: ow another thing, i have downloaded a tool wich allows me to read/write to my linux partition wich i named drive Z:
<A3n> soundray:cant i edit from windows?
<mahdi> ubuntu's firefox seems to detect wether the system is 64 or 32bits... any chance that firefox64 will use 32bits plugins if ran with linux32?
<sod75> hi!
<mahdi> VigoFusion: :) tkz
<soundray> A3n: yes, that should be possible
<soundray> A3n: if Z: corresponds to your root dir where /etc/hosts is located
<Valmarko> How can I change the width and hight og a web page. Firefox?
<mjr> mahdi, there's nspluginwrapper for running 32-bit plugins in a 64-bit browser, but I don't think it's readily packaged and don't know about stability
<mwe> hey, anyone know if I should expect problems in linux mounting an external usb dvd drive? should I buy a particular drive?
<soundray> mahdi: no
<A3n> so i removed "ordiadri" next to "localhost " now what do i add to it?
<soundray> A3n: nothing for now
<mahdi> mjr and soundray, tkz... by any chance do u know what could b wrong when 32bits firefox2 downloaded from the official site doesnt connect to any sites? 64 bits firefox runs fine though
<soundray> mahdi: no... have you tried installing the firefox package by Kilz?
<mahdi> soundray: yep. Same issue
<A3n> soundray:it looks like this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35773/ now
<kleftisx> hello how can i play WMV movies on ubuntu?
<cbx33> mplayer
<A3n> soundray:what do i need to change when i'm in recovery mode in ubuntu on it?
<Manstein> Vendetta, still around?
<mista> ok i have to nic in one machine i want another to run thought my two nic machine to my ISC wht should i be looking up?
<A3n> soundray: after "nano /etc/hosts" ?
<soundray> A3n: no, you've made all the necessary changes. Boot into ubuntu normally and see if you can sudo
<A3n> soundray: so no recovery mode right?
<VigoFusion> And whoever had a SendMail error, this one may help,,also has Install Guides for stuff, http://tldp.org/LDP/LG/current/
<damageDOn1> Does anyone know how to move mail from evolution on one machine to another evolution on another machine?
<A3n> k
<soundray> A3n: yes, that's right. Recovery mode would have been for editing /etc/hosts, which you have already done.
<Trini_Man> copy the .evoloution
<Trini_Man> in your home dir
<inam> hi all... im getting "i/o error - error reading boot cd" when i try to run live cd of ubuntu edgy. i tried burning the cd in a friends drive and also burning it at 4x. still doesnt work. same error. can someone help? thanks :)
<damageDOn1> trini_man: I tried to tar the .evolution folder and it turned out empty
<Trini_Man> humm
<soundray> damageDOn1: what tar command did you use?
<Trini_Man> i did that many times and it worked fr me
<mista> ok i have to nic in one machine i want another to run thought my two nic machine to my ISC wht should i be looking up?
<kleftisx> hello how can i play WMV movies on ubuntu?
<edubezval> Hello all, I'm facing a problem with the linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 package. I was using dapper, and updated to edgy... but now, every time I use apt/dpkg, it claims about this package. It can't find a correct tool to generate the initrd image. Does somebody already faced this problem?
<damageDOn1> trini_man: I can try copying the folder without compression
<jrib> !wmv | kleftisx
<ubotu> kleftisx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Trini_Man> yeah i
<random`entity> inam: i used to be getting that for every computer i try for a few months.. before 6.10 came out. yesterday i tried again with the latest version, and it worked fine.
<random`entity> ok. hello. anyone familiar with xdm around?
<soundray> damageDOn1: only copy $HOME/.evolution/mail -- otherwise you'll be copying the calendar, addressbook... everything
<Trini_Man> use VLC to play windoes media files
<inam> random`entity: you mean i should download a new iso file and try ? btw, the md5 checks out fine
<soundray> inam: have you used *any* boot CD successfully with this drive?
<random`entity> inam: nope, the file is not corrupted. i re-downloaded several times too. you might want to try a different version.
<soundray> inam: it could just be a dirty laser lens
<random`entity> anyway..
<random`entity> i'm trying to get background images in xdm.
<Trini_Man> thats odd i never had trouble copying my evoloution mail
<random`entity> have been working on it for a few hours with no success.
<damageDOn1> soundray: whoops I just started copying everything... oh well
<random`entity> any recommendation?
<Manstein> Anybody : patch -p1 < wine-wow-fixes.patch doesn't patch, it forces me to choose between 2 files
<Manstein> and then fails to patch them :S
<VigoFusion> kleftisxc: you can get an 'ugly plug' or a friendly one from Synaptic Package Manager that works in Totem
<damageDOn1> Does the same thing work with firefox for bookmarks?
<inam> soundray, do you mean "created boot cd" or "booted using boot cd"... this is the first time i am creating one, but ive booted several times dapper CD
<random`entity> i use shell command in Xsetup and Xsession file to run qiv -z (draw to root window and quit)
<Trini_Man> damageDOn1 : yes
<random`entity> it simply doesn't show up.
<damageDOn1> I knew I was on the right track!
<hhyyjj163> anyone kown iptables?i want share internet use iptable,but i dont kown how to do?
<Trini_Man> damageDOn1 : are u sure u are copying it correctly ?
<rconan> can anyone help fixing an error 17 from grub?
<random`entity> tried feh as well, but still nothing.
<VigoFusion> hhyyjj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Trini_Man> damageDOn1: copy the .mozilla   in your home dir
<soundray> random`entity: have you tried xsetroot -bitmap ?
<noika> ..guys what can i do to fix this eror...i get it when i try to install knights(chess game)error processing zope-replacesupport (--configure)
<hhyyjj163> VigoFusion: thank you very much!
<VigoFusion> :)
<Trini_Man> WOW i now check and i have like 27 updates this morning
<damageDOn1> trini_man: the problem seemed to be the tar'ing. I should have just copied them straight.
<Trini_Man> damageDOn1 : ok kool
<noika> guys what can i do to fix this eror...i get it when i try to install knights  (chess game)error processing zope-replacesupport (--configure)
<mwe> so, are most external dvd writers supported in Ubuntu?
<edubezval> hey guys, does somebody know how to fix the "Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool" problem?
<Ubuntu> guys I've a problem with dpkg in Ubuntu
<soundray> noika: please run 'sudo apt-get -f install', copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the URL
<klm-> where are ubuntu fonts located? there seems to be so many fonts -archives. I have a ttf -font I'd like to use on Gimp
<Ubuntu> i can't install or remove any application or software
<soundray> !font | klm-
<ubotu> klm-: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<soundray> !software | Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages and !Equivalents
<Subhuman> #warzone
<Ubuntu> anyone knows this problem :
<random`entity> soundray: nope, still checkersboard
<kleinlappies> help pls i need a vob to avi or mpeg converter. is there anyway i can do it?
<random`entity> other commands in the same file execute, though.. e.g. 'xsetroot -solid' works
<Ubuntu> dpkg: impossible to open in read the files with info about the package `/var/lib/dpkg/available': No such file or directory
<frandavid100> hi. I want to file a bug against the open, save, etc dialogs. what package would that be?
<soundray> random`entity: did you pass a full path and filename as argument to -bitmap?
<mwe> it's hard to find out on google if linux has good support for extarnal dvd writers or not
<random`entity> soundray: yep. xsetroot -bitmap '/usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/blah-blah.png'
<kleinlappies> is there a vob2avi converter for linux?
<soundray> mwe: if you're buying one just for reading, any one should be okay. If you're buying a (re)writer, the chances of success are still high.
<soundray> !transcode | kleinlappies
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2293 kB, installed size 5424 kB
<kleinlappies> soundray, thanks gonna check it out
<ADminS> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mwe> soundray: oh. so any writer should at least work for just reading the dvd's?
<soundray> mwe: to be on the safe side, buy from a store that gives you a no-questions-asked exchange warranty for a few days
<kleftisx> why i can not modify the resources.list?
<soundray> mwe: I would think so
<b_52Free> /etc/init.d/cupsys  = ?
<soundray> kleftisx: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<mwe> soundray: I'll make sure it can be exchanged if it doesn't work, though. thanks
<b_52Free> man cupsys don't give anything
<soundray> b_52Free: is that a question?
<frying_fish> b_52Free: are you trying to start or stop cups?
<b_52Free> soundray,  more than an interrogation :d
<b_52Free> frying_fish,  yeap
<b_52Free> restart it
<frying_fish> ok, put restart at the end of the line
<soundray> b_52Free: 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart'
<Hattori> Does anybody know if i can make Photoshop run under Breezy with wine?
<Parmaster> guys i've a problem with installing application on ubuntu, someone can help me?
<Jeeva> use gimp
<b_52Free> soundray,  ah thanks i didn't know that cups have a differend name under ubuntu
<FJM> hi, i have a problem with libnss-ldap, anybody can help me??
<FJM> or its a bug???
<soundray> b_52Free: it doesn't
<Hattori> I use Gimp olso but... some things are missing from Gimp.,,
<b_52Free> soundray,  ah ok just the process is named differently
<linux1> hiya ppl can someone help me my prelink is broken im getting this error message "prelink.bin: ../../src/stabs.c:100: adjust_stabs: Assertion `dso->shdr[n] .sh_entsize == 12' failed."
<damageDOn1> trini_man: I got the evolution one working but the firefox one hasn't worked.
<Hattori> damageDOn1: Do you installed all the packages for FF?
<damageDOn1> "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window you must first close the existing Firefox process or restart your system."
<damageDOn1> How do I kill the process?
<abhay> Hello everyone
<Jeeva> kill -9 pid
<MarcN> damageDOn1: ps auwx|grep firefox  (or killall firefox-bin)
<Terminus> damageDOn1: kilall -9 firefox-bin
<soundray> damageDOn1: if you've tried to transfer a .mozilla directory, it isn't really running.
<w3ccv> damageDOn1, killall firefox-bin
<Terminus> killall i mean.
<abhay> Is there any graphical bandwidth monitor available for GNOME?
<damageDOn1> Wow thanks everyone... but your all saying different things
<soundray> damageDOn1: it's best to run the old firefox installation, export the bookmarks, and import them into the new ones.
<abhay> something like knemo for KDE http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=12956
<puk_jp> abhay try gkrellm
<soundray> damageDOn1: then redo all the settings -- they aren't worth trying to transfer old-to-new.
<abhay> puk_jp: i want something that can be docked in system tray
<rconan> can anyone help me with a grub error 17 after installing ubuntu?
<rconan> i tried reinstalling grub but doesnt help
<frying_fish> abhay: the system monitor has an applet that can do network traffic
<soundray> abhay: try the system monitor applet. It can be configured to show network usage
<damageDOn1> soundray: I copied across home/old_home/.mozilla/firefox/blahblah.default into home/new_home/.mozilla/firefox/
<Hattori> rconan: I had it olso... It turned out to be from incorect partitioning...
<netman> hi, somebody with this problem after update to edgy:  first attempt to login on gdm fails
<abhay> thanks i will just check it out :-)
<strappisUbuntu> ciao a tutti
<rconan> Hattori: what was incorrect about it?
<damageDOn1> soundray: I tried using killall -9 firefox-bin and I'm still getting the same message
<soundray> damageDOn1: I would recommend you to 'rm -rf /home/new_home/.mozilla/firefox' and to set up a fresh firefox configuration.
<soundray> damageDOn1: it happens because it's confused by that old config directory
<abhay> will system monitor keep statistics for the data transfer as well? like daily, weekly, monthly etc?
<omar> how can I know the vertion of my nfs
<Hattori> rconan: Some damage to partition, after format... I suspect that program from begining of installation...
<dthacker> I'm working with a team on a free project that's unlikely to make the deadline for Debian Etch.  Does Ubuntu accept apps that are not part of the last Debian release?
<soundray> damageDOn1: it takes ages to sort out, longer than you need to reconfigure.
<edubezval> hey guys, does somebody know how to fix the "Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool" problem?
<dbe> WWhat does Ubunutu use instead of apt-setup to select location for respositories?
<thefish> abhay: if you want data transfer stats, install ntop
<hyakuhei> dthacker: of course it does
<AndreNoel> anyone knows who admins the @ubuntu.com mails?
<hyakuhei> dthacker: #ubuntu-motu
<random`entity> hmph.. xsetroot keeps giving me 'bad bitmap format file'...
<dbe> Anyone?
<Hattori> rconan: Try format with Partition Magic first...
<abhay> thefish: i have heard that ntop is very CPU intensive. Is that true?
<dthacker> hyakuhei: thanks!
<thefish> abhay: i have not found that no, and it gives VERY detailed stats about transfers
<damageDOn1> soundray: I did rm the old ??????.default folder
<rconan> Hattori: partition magic requires money
<damageDOn1> But it's still confused
<dthacker> abhay: it will may show up among your top processes, but it's not going to bog your cpu
<thefish> abhay: may be overkill for you if you just want to know that you have downloaded X Mb
<abhay> oh thats great...then i will install that :)
<abhay> thefish: oh
<abhay> so is there any small applet like thing available?
<Hattori> rconan: I know... but something like it i don't really know righ now... I mean professional.
<soundray> rconan: Partition Magic is a *waste* of money
<abhay> I just want how much I downloaded in a month to keep under my bandwidth limit
<rconan> soundray: i totally agree
<Hattori> soundray: Why you say that?
<soundray> rconan: how did you get into this error 17 situation?
<rconan> it happened when i first reboot after install
<soundray> Hattori: because parted is a better program that is free and libre
<soundray> rconan: you said that reinstalling grub didn't help -- how did you do the reinstall?
<Hattori> soundray: I agree, but somethimes make errors like that one...
<fromvega> Hello
<ShereKhan> Hello
<soundray> Hattori: PM sometimes wastes entire hard disks
<rconan> soundray:
<rconan> grub
<rconan> root (hd0,1)
<rconan> setup (hd0)
<soundray> Magic indeed
<rconan> could the problem be to do with having a separate boot partition?
<soundray> rconan: do you know the device name of your separate boot partition?
<Eclypse> does edgy boot up faster then dapper?
<soundray> Eclypse: a little bit
<rconan> soundray: (hd0,1) or /dev/hda2
<Eclypse> soundray I hear it uses upstart now, which is what OSX uses, and OSX boots in around 10 seconds.
<soundray> rconan: is there a directory grub in there, boot/grub or both?
<soundray> Eclypse: I don't believe upstart is what OSX uses, and my OSX takes much longer to boot than edgy
<Eclypse> soundray really? lol ok, then it must be much faster then dapper
<Eclypse> soundray I hate waiting 40 seconds for it to boot, its really irritating
<Eclypse> soundray and I have a pretty fast laptop, too
<soundray> Eclypse: i.e. longer than 10 seconds, more like a minute (OSX on PPC Mac mini)
<fromvega> I configuring a proxy for a network. Which is better, to use the adsl modem as router or to use the same machine that is running the proxy as router?
<Eclypse> soundray, I ran it on my laptop
<Eclypse> soundray and it booted in 10 seconds
<fromvega> s/I/I'm
<A[D] minS> is there GUI to configure grub ?
<rconan> soundray: yes there is a grub directory in there and there is a symlink called boot to .
<dcordes> does anybody know a good guide on howto setup a dyndns client?
<random`entity> ok. gave up. i can live with a solid background ):
<random`entity> another question though
<Eclypse> soundray and my laptop is a 1.6GHz Pentium M, 512MB of RAM, Mobility Radeon X300 PCIe 64MB dedicated.
<random`entity> usplash doesn't work for me; keeps giving me "No usable theme found for 640x480"
<soundray> rconan: okay, so that's all correct. What filesystem do you have on (hd0,1)?
<rconan> ext2
<rconan> and reiserfs on the root
<umgan> i have a question about how to re-mount a newly formatted drive
<random`entity> looks like it's even been filed as a bug. any workaround?
<rconan> soundray: could it be loading the wrong stage 1.5 ?
<aiduciukas> Hi! I have one problem, when I want to choose other window, I need to press on windows titlebar, in windows I can press anywhere on window to activate it. How to do this on ubuntu 6.10?
<soundray> random`entity: create a theme for that resolution?
<omar> Hi guys, I need some help , I am tryingt to mount a folder between debians but i get this error "mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)"
<soundray> rconan: I can't imagine that
<rconan> ie the reiserfs one somehow?
<random`entity> there isn't one for 640x480? c'mon!
<random`entity> https://launchpad.net/bugs/60621
<soundray> rconan: you have another /boot/ in the reiserfs?
<Eclypse> soundray, I'm on dialup and planning ti upgrade to edgy, its a pain though, lol
<random`entity> Screen init fails. String of code. But system eventually boots anyway. <<
<soundray> rconan: oh, of course, you must have it as a mountpoint
<rconan> soundray: yes but it is only there as a mountpoint for the ext2
<JaXxon> Hi, can anyone help on compiz install?
<umgan> i logged in as root, unmounted a partition and formatted it to ext3 with gparted....EE isnt letting me remount the partition now...any thoughts?
<Eclypse> jaxxon #ubuntu-xgl
<soundray> rconan: can you run an e2fsck on hda2 from a live CD or so?
<JaXxon> thanx Eclypse
<rconan> soundray: i just did and it made no errors
<rconan> soundray: even forcing the test
<soundray> rconan: it's very weird. Error 17 means it doesn't recognize the filesystem on the partition
<rconan> i know
<Randakar> umgan: EE?
<aiduciukas> Hi! I have one problem, when I want to choose other window, I need to press on windows titlebar, in windows I can press anywhere on window to activate it. How to do this on ubuntu 6.10?
<rconan> which is why i suggested the wrong stage 1.5
<umgan> edgy eft
<SniZ> can somebody help me with Nvidia drivers? i try all what i can found on howtos... my log here http://rafb.net/paste/results/rYlC0G75.html
<dcordes> guide on dyndns anybody?
<Tomcat_> aiduciukas: Should work absolutely the same.... click on the window to activate it.
<Randakar> !nvidia | sniz
<ubotu> sniz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rconan> soundray: does grub require the boot flag to be on any particular partition?
<umgan> randakar: just saying i'm using 6.10...i'm a bit of a nub to linux still
<hilbert94> Hello! How can I find out what version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<Randakar> SniZ: got that one?
<SniZ> Randakar, i try this
<soundray> rconan: perhaps you should try to sideline your boot partition for now and copy the file contents into the reiser /boot/, then reconfigure grub with (hd0,0) or whatever your root partition is.
<aiduciukas> Tomcat_, yes I know that it SHOULD but it isn't
<Tomcat_> hilbert94: lsb_release in terminal
<SniZ> Randakar, but i cant startx
<soundray> rconan: no, grub completely ignores boot flags
<rconan> soundray: the root is /dev/hda7 which doesnt have a grub device does it?
<Randakar> umgan: so 'mount /dev/hdX /partition' doesn't work?
<omar> Hi guys, I need some help , I am tryingt to mount a folder between debians but i get this error "mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)"
<Tomcat_> hilbert94: lsb_release -a
<emanuele11> HI everybody! i have a problem: my *ubuntu edgy, every time I use a multimedia program, it chrashes "Arts Error: cpu overload , aborting." What should I do?
<hilbert94> Tomcat_: Thank you very much.
<soundray> rconan: of course it does: (hd0,6) (confirm with 'geometry (hd0)'
<soundray> )
<umgan> randakar: not sure honestly ive only tried right clicking it and choosing mount (it says its not a removable drive)
<aiduciukas> Tomcat_, any other ideas?
<hilbert94> I didn't know this before. In debian I just know /etc/debian_version
<rconan> soundray: i thought grub couldnt handle extended partitions
<Tomcat_> aiduciukas: Not really... I've never seen such an error.
<danieloster91> wendig
<glaz> my numeric keypad isnt working even on numlock, any idea?
<soundray> rconan: quite fortunately, you thought wrong ;)
<Randakar> umgan: I'm afraid you'll have to start a terminal and try doing it from there first
<aiduciukas> Tomcat_, it allways worked but suddenly it don't wanna to work
<Tomcat_> hilbert94: You can also use "About Ubuntu" in the menus
<soundray> rconan: I only ever install Linux to extended partitions these days...
<umgan> randakar: sure 1 sec i'll give it a shot
<soundray> rconan: there /may/ be situations where grub has difficulty accessing partitions beyond a certain offset from the "beginning" of the disk space, but this is becoming rare.
<Randakar> SniZ: EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<rconan> soundray: its an old machine
<rconan> could it be that?
<Randakar> SniZ: Sounds like you need to install the linux-restricted-modules package
<emanuele11> so...
<soundray> rconan: I don't think so, but use the geometry command to see if it reports anything
<SniZ> Randakar, wait. i try
<soundray> rconan: and do try the move of your current boot to the root partition -- there's no risk involved (beyond the obvious stupid mistakes that we all make from time to time)
<random`entity> ok, stupidity on my part; didn't know i need to update initramfs :P
<random`entity> thxs a lot, ttyl
<rconan> soundray: im just trying that now
<SniZ> Randakar, if i use i686 kernel, it cant load modules for i386?
<umgan> randakar: i think the drive is at dev/hda1 so the correct line would be "mount dev/hda1"?
<Randakar> SniZ: possibly
<sergevn> Hello, does anyone has any experience running xubuntu on a Pentium 3 with 477 Mhz?
<SniZ> Randakar, wait. i try
<sergevn> or anything around 477Mhz
<Randakar> umgan: 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda /some_place_in_your_filesystem_tree'
<dthacker> sergevn: 650 Mhz
<soundray> sergevn: no, but I've got xubuntu on a Celeron 300
<goose> what's the word on the new xserver updates for edgy?
<goose> any problems?
<Randakar> umgan: 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /some_place_in_your_filesystem_tree'
<linux1> goose not had any problem yet
<jackbear> Good Morning what is the antivirus of preference for Ubuntu?
<soundray> sergevn: you still need good amounts of RAM -- I've 192MB on that machine and it runs well enough
<soundray> !virus | jackbear
<ubotu> jackbear: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Randakar> !virus | jackbear
<goose> linux1: thanks
* goose crosses fingers and hopes for the best
<sergevn> soundray, ok i think that is my problem then, i only have 64meg of ram
<soundray> sergevn: can you get your hands on some extra RAM? Shouldn't be too expensive these days...
<linux1> sergevn there an alternate cd from the ubuntu site for pc with under 192mb ram
<umgan> randakar: thanks so much that did the trick...however i dont have permissions to write to the drive anymore
<Randakar> umgan: you'll need to add the partition to your /etc/fstab file
<sergevn> soundray, yep. I already ordered them on my work ( i work in a local hardware store) got 2 rigs of 256mb of ram for like 60 euro
<Randakar> umgan: then possibly add some options to it
<soundray> linux1: that won't help sergevn since he's already settled for xubuntu
<jackbear> thanks
<sergevn> soundray, what do you mean?
<J4kch> Hey guys, I just downloaded an .iso. How do I mount it?
<umgan> randakar: i had a friend help me with this once before...he used the terminal to open a gui window as the root and i changed the permissions easily from there
<soundray> sergevn: the alternate install CD won't be of any use to you
<dthacker> soundray: is the alternate install CD only for Unbuntu, and not for Kunbuntu/Xbuntu?
<sergevn> soundray, ah yes. what window manager does that alternate cd have?
<Randakar> umgan: you can try running 'gksudo nautilus' I suppose
<emanuele11> J4kch:  sudo mount -o loop xxx.iso /where/you/want
<Randakar> umgan: but that command you ran (mount) isn't permanent, it will go away again when you reboot
<JackPhil> i changed /etc/usplash.conf
<J4kch> emanuele11: Thanks a bunch!
<soundray> sergevn: it's for installing the non-graphical way -- it still provides a full gnome install with metacity by default
<JackPhil> should i do something else to make it effect?
<sergevn> ah ok
<umgan> randakar: ahh ok...so to make it permanent i need to add it to fstab?
<Randakar> umgan: so adding a line to /etc/fstab is recommended in any case.
<Randakar> umgan: Yes. That file is pretty straightforward.
<sergevn> soundray, i need the desktop environment, because it's on my laptop ( IBM Thinkpad 390x), doing light office work on it.
<sergevn> soundray, only CLI wont do
<linux1> sergevn you could use that cd then install xbuntu de afterwards
<soundray> sergevn: (dthacker, linux1) I take it all back -- there is an alternate Xubuntu install CD that works on machines with 64MB (http://www.xubuntu.org/get)
<umgan> randakar i'll give it a try 1 sec
<Randakar> ( well, straightforward .. have a look at this: )
<Randakar> UUID=43CB-EFF7 /mnt/e vfat auto,exec,nouser,noatime,nodev,nosuid,async,gid=users
<Randakar> ,dmask=002,fmask=113 0 0
<linux1> hehe
<emanuele11> bye!
<ndlovu> is there any application in ubuntu that I can use to view multiple page tiff files?
<Randakar> umgan: but most of the options come directly from the manual page for mount: 'man mount'
<soundray> sergevn: "alternate" install means that only the installer is nongraphical. It still installs Gnome, Xfce or KDE, respectively
<ndlovu> I have a virtual fax service that sends me faxes in tiff format. the only application I've been able to use so far is the gimp, and that requires a lot of effort!
<J4kch> How do I un-mount the iso now?
<soundray> !libtiff-tools | ndlovu
<ubotu> libtiff-tools: TIFF manipulation and conversion tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-6 (edgy), package size 166 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Randakar> J4kch: same as mount, but use 'unmount'
<soundray> !netpbm | ndlovu
<ubotu> netpbm: Graphics conversion tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2:10.0-10.1 (edgy), package size 1129 kB, installed size 4028 kB
<sergevn> soundray, hmm i had that problem, that it would install with the 'normal' ubuntu disc, then i tried the xubuntu and that worked.
<J4kch> Randakar: Thanks
<sergevn> soundray, *would not
<Randakar> J4kch: sorry, 'umount'
<soundray> sergevn: oh, so you did manage to install Xubuntu? I misread your first question then.
<J4kch> Randakar: Alright, cool
<sergevn> soundray, yes :D, im running it now atm. but with crappy memory :P
<soundray> sergevn: well, the 256MB you're getting will remove that bottleneck.
<sergevn> soundray, 2x256 :D
<soundray> sergevn: all the better ;)
<umgan> randakar: before i formatted the drive i was able to view it as ntfs...the info for that drive is still in fstab...i mounted it to the same point so all i shoudl need to change would be the file system type?
<sergevn> soundray, well im off, thanks for the help :)
<Randakar> umgan: yep
<b_52Free> i can not authentify true the web interface of cups , i use my root name + account ? , should i use something else ?
<Randakar> umgan: well, some of the options may no longer work
<soundray> b_52Free: try your regular username and pass
<SniZ> Pyromancer, still no work
<SniZ> but not found nvidia.o
<SniZ> or same
<Randakar> umgan: when you're done, use 'umount /dev/hda1' and 'mount -a' to see if it worked
<SniZ> i dont understand why shi down work
<SniZ> :(
<SniZ>  modprobe nvidia
<SniZ> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<Mandawar> Hi, I have a prob with Ubuntu :( : I try to compile pftp... before I installed apt-get install make, apt-get install g++ but if i compile it with make static, oder make dynamic there occur lots of errors: http://www.phpfi.com/182292       Could someone help me?!  Or has even an idea  how to fixx?
<Randakar> SniZ: can you do a "aptitude search restricted-modules | grep -e '^i A'" ?
<soundray> Mandawar: try 'sudo apt-get install build-essential', then 'make' again (und wo bitte ist Koetschlitz ;)
<SniZ> Randakar, i install all modules
<SniZ> for all arc
<Randakar> SniZ: or just 'aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10'
<Randakar> SniZ: that was not my question
<umgan> randakar: sigh it says /dev/hda1 is not in the fstab lol
<Randakar> SniZ: The error you're getting suggests the install you did didn't work somehow
<Randakar> umgan: what if you type 'grep /dev/hda1 /etc/fstab' - do you get output?
<GingerDog> hi; when will breezy drop out of support?
<umgan> randkar: # /dev/hda1
<SniZ> Randakar, i use edgy
<Randakar> umgan: just that?
<umgan> randakar: thats it
<LjL> !eol | GingerDog
<ubotu> GingerDog: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Randakar> SniZ: still no guarantee you have that package installed ..
<GingerDog> ubotu: cheers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GingerDog> LjL: cheers even :)
<Randakar> !ubotu
<basti_> Hi, I have a prob with Ubuntu :( : I try to compile pftp... before I installed apt-get install make, apt-get install g++ but if i compile it with make static, oder make dynamic there occur lots of errors: http://www.phpfi.com/182292       Could someone help me?!  Or has even an idea  how to fixx?
<soundray> basti_: why aren't you listening to what I told you?
<Randakar> basti_: did you install build-essential ?
<Kawaii-Panda> how do i list all the installed video card drivers in my pc?
<basti> i was disconnected... thatswhy i cant read
<soundray> basti: try 'sudo apt-get install build-essential', then 'make' again (und wo bitte ist Koetschlitz ;)
<Kawaii-Panda> i installed the nvidia card package and now i need to know what it is called, nv, nvidia, how can i list them all?
<basti> Nhe Leipzig ;)
<SniZ> Randakar, i try "aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10", but not found this
<rconan> soundray: i get error 18 with that partition
<Randakar> Kawaii-Panda: aptitude search xserver-xorg | grep -e '^i A'
<umgan> randakar: yeah thats all i got
<rconan> i think my boot partition must cross the boundary of what my bios can read
<Randakar> Kawaii-Panda: nv is the xorg builtin driver, 'nvidia' i the binary package one
<rconan> looks like a have to reinstall with a small boot partition on (hd0,0)
<soundray> rconan: "Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" -- dang, you ran into the problem that I told you was rare...
<Randakar> umgan: ok, that line is a comment
<basti> was bewirkt dieses build-essentials genau?
<soundray> basti: stick to English in here
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know if i can get a list of the cli commands i used in the last week or longer?
<Randakar> umgan: the line directly below it is where that partition was originally mounted. It should start with 'UUID='
<rconan> soundray: if i put a small  boot partition on (hd0,0) that should work should it not
<soundray> basti: it's a metapackage that installs some headers for compiling stuff
<basti> kk
<basti> ah ok, thanks
<basti> englisch freak ^^
<soundray> rconan: yes
<umgan> randakar: right thats the line where i changed the file system from ntfs to ext3
<Randakar> umgan: if you look at the output at 'ls -ld /dev/disk/by-uuid/*' you'll get a list of all drives and the corresponding UUID values
<soundray> rconan: but then your /dev/hda2 *should* have worked, too...
<soundray> rconan: maybe there is a deeper misunderstanding between grub and your BIOS
<basti> there are still errors soundray :(
<basti> i upload em
<umgan> randakar: ok i have that
<umgan> randakar: oh hmm that drive isnt showing up
<Randakar> umgan: urgh
<Randakar> umgan: ok, as a workaround you can change 'UUID=oiajsdfh' with /dev/hda1 for now
<will__> guys
<will__> Xchat is shite
<will__> :p
<soundray> Randakar: (hrm, master slave jumpers?)
<will__> any other IRC clients worth a shot?
<lesshaste> I am trying to get skype to work and volume from the mic seems very low (when the skype woman plays it back to me).  I thought there should be a "mic boost" setting somewhere but I can't find it.. any idea how to fix this?
<basti> soundray: http://www.phpfi.com/182305
<umgan> randakar: so replace the UUID in the fstab file w/ /dev/hda1 ?
<soundray> will__: no. xchat-gnome is the be-all and end-all.
<will__> soundray: sarcasm granted
<will__> any suggestions?
<Randakar> umgan: make it something like '/dev/hda1 /place_in_filesystem ext3 ...'
<Randakar> soundray: nah, umgan just reformatted a partition to ext3
<QwertyM> will__, why? I like it :D You can try irssi for terminal though, there is also a ircii around. Plus GAIM and Kopete support IRC too
<umgan> randakar: here is my current line btw "UUID=528C1C338C1C1457 /media/hda1     ext3    defaults,tnls=uf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1"
<Randakar> umgan: what does  ls -ld /dev/disk/by-uuid/528C1C338C1C1457 say?
<will__> yeah I know
* psychos-pantis is away: Occup
<will__> it's just that it's not easy to configure the GUI for it
<soundray> basti: you need the -dev versions of all the libraries that pftp depends on
* psychos-pantis is back (gone 00:00:10)
<umgan> randakar: no such file or directory
<kanedaddy> hi
<will__> I like to have a user list displayed all the time
<Randakar> umgan: check, the UUID changed alright
<soundray> mandawar: stop renaming yourself, that's rude
<mandawar> sorry
<mandawar> ^^
<umgan> randakar: so we need to find the new UUID and put it in the fstab file?
<soundray> mandawar: what is this pftp good for anyway?
<kanedaddy> dunno
<mandawar> was because of registering, basti as already regisrtered 2 some1 else ^^
<robban> How do I add my openvpn config to networkmanager after installing the openvpn plugin
<mandawar> its an ftp client
<Randakar> umgan: ls -ld /dev/disk/by-uuid/* | grep hda1
<mandawar> with ncurse gui
* psychos-pantis is away: Occup
<robban> The GUI was a bit hard to understand
<Randakar> umgan: if the kernel has it, that should find it. Otherwise it may not show up until reboot I guess
<umgan> randakar: no output
<soundray> mandawar: I like ncftp
<mandawar> soundray, how I get the -dev versions?
* psychos-pantis is back (gone 00:00:27)
<mandawar> before i had lftp
<umgan> randakar: i'll reboot real quick and see what happens brb
<Randakar> umgan: yeah, ok. So just replace UUID=blah with /dev/hda1 then
<mandawar> best would be one where u can download folders and sufolder automatically and a queue function would be PERFECT
<mandawar> ^^
<soundray> mandawar: let's say you need libncurses5. The runtime library is called just that, the developer library is libncurses5-dev
<Randakar> mandawar: try apt-get build-dep <package> to get all the build dependencies
<soundray> mandawar: so 'sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev'
<soundray> Randakar: you every heard of pftp?
<Randakar> soundray: proftpd perhaps?
<Randakar> soundray: I just threw my last ftp server out when I realized filezilla does FTP over SSH ;-)
<soundray> !pftp | mandawar
<ubotu> pftp: Fast file transfer program (no authentication!). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-4 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 244 kB
<redjulius> hello
<soundray> Randakar: thanks, found it (just blind...)
<Randakar> soundray: hehe :-)
<soundray> mandawar: there you go, it's in the repos. No need to compile.
<QwertyM> will__, Doesnt XChat have a user list all the time?
<will__> QwertyM: nope, not for me
<QwertyM> will__, Dont use the X-Chat-Gnome, get the actual XChat
<will__> ah right :)
<will__> brb then :>
<soundray> mandawar: have you lost it again?
<QwertyM> sudo apt-get install xchat :)
<umgan> randakar: well it failed on that drive before bootup
<mandawar> lost what?
<sam1982> Someone please help me, im trying to install a file i downloaded and i dont know how, ive asked the chinese rooms and they are the most unhelpful people i have ever met and even one of them wants me to give him money
<sam1982> money
<sam1982> i dont know what to do ...
<umgan> randakar: it made a log file i'm going to read it
<soundray> mandawar: just wondering why you aren't responding any more.
<mandawar> i try to get all the dependencies for the compilation ^^
<umgan> randakar: the log just says that it us unable to resolve the UUID
<soundray> mandawar: was I making sense about the -dev packages and the native ubuntu version?
<soundray> mandawar: why compile when you can install it from the repositories?
<mandawar> because cant be, that only ncurse is missing, because the compiler doesnt know even simple ... befehle ^^
<soundray> mandawar: why compile when you can install it from the repositories?
<mandawar> i cant get pftp from repos
<sam1982> Someone please help me, im trying to install a file i downloaded and i dont know how, ive asked the chinese rooms and they are the most unhelpful people i have ever met and even one of them wants me to give him money
<Randakar> umgan: hm, not really sure where it stores the UUID or where it generates it, for that matter
<mandawar> because its a special version i got... On FC4 i was able 2 compile
<erUSUL> sam1982: what are you trying to install
<erUSUL> ?
<Randakar> umgan: like I said, simply replacing UUID=blah with /dev/hda1 should do the trick for the short term though
<soundray> mandawar: how about 'apt-get build-dep pftp' then?
<sam1982> erUSUL Luma
<sam1982> its a chinese software   but the idea is the same as Gaim.
<lesshaste> is there some way of increasing the mic volume level? Both audacity and skype record things at an almost inaudible level
<SupremacyGnu> Hey, I'm having problem to run Frostwire and Azureus. Both are java applications so I was thinking there might be a problem with my java. Reinstalled java, still it won't start. Thanks
<Ash-Fox> Yes
<sam1982> erUSUL i have a tar file on my desktop but i cant get it to install..
<mandawar> hmm... cannot get this idea if i dont know the... befehl ^^
<erUSUL> sam1982: what type of file you dled?
<Randakar> SupremacyGnu: tried running azureus from a terminal?
<sam1982> lumaqq_2006M2-linux_gtk2_x86_no_jre.tar.gz  <  this type
<erUSUL> sam1982: open a terminal and go to ~/Desktop/
<Ash-Fox> lesshaste, I believe theres that 20db+ microphone boost option you can enable.
<mandawar> WHOHOOOO!!!
<soundray> SupremacyGnu: they tend to rely on /bin/sh being linked to /bin/bash (edgy default is /bin/dash)
<mandawar> It works with the ncurse libs :)
<Ash-Fox> lesshaste, unfortunately I don't remember how todo that in Gnome, I know how todo it with kmix though (KDE application)
<sam1982> ok
<SupremacyGnu> tobbe@dammburk:~$ azureus
<SupremacyGnu> exec: 40: java: not found
<SupremacyGnu> tobbe@dammburk:~$ frostwire
<SupremacyGnu> runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<SupremacyGnu> tobbe@dammburk:~$
<umgan> randakar: ok i'll do that
<lesshaste> Ash-Fox, I have kmix but don't see this option
<will__> ah ha :)
<erUSUL> SupremacyGnu: if you want sh to link to bash do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash'
<will__> much much better :>
<will__> QwertyM, thanks very much bud :)
<will__> mmm
<will__> having probs getting WoW to update
<QwertyM> will__, np
<QwertyM> World of Wow ? :p
<will__> I can log in fine, but once the updater starts running, it ain't downloading anything :E
<will__> yes indeed
<Ash-Fox> lesshaste, okay, open kmix -> switches -> microphone boost
<umgan> randakar: once thats done i remount the drive?
<sam1982> erUSUL  what do i do next dude?  do you know ?
<SupremacyGnu> erUSUL, sorry, don't get it. I'm a beginner linux user.
<Ash-Fox> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<soundray> SupremacyGnu: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' in a terminal and answer No to the question
<umgan> randakar: what woudl be there command for that? mount /dev/hda1 /media/storage ?
<erUSUL> sam1982: tar xf yourfile.tar.gz
<Randakar> umgan: just run 'mount -a' and it should happen automatically
<Randakar> umgan: mount -a mounts everything in /etc/fstab
<sam1982> erUSUL whats tat
<Randakar> will__: I just updated it in windows, then run from the same partition - in linux ;-)
<SupremacyGnu> soundray, ok, still don't work. Hm, seems as if it won't detect my java at all. Because when I type 'java' nothing happends, trying to install it again with easyubuntu
<erUSUL> sam1982: a comand do 'tar xf lumaqq_2006M2-linux_gtk2_x86_no_jre.tar.gz'
<umgan> randakar gotcha...well that said wrong fs type bad option etc.....is this what my new uuid line should look like? /dev/hda1 /media/hda1     ext3    defaults,tnls=uf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<soundray> SupremacyGnu: hold on
<soundray> SupremacyGnu: test the frostwire first. It should work now.
<Randakar> umgan: remove that tnls option .. I doubt that works in ext3
<Randakar> umgan: NTFS specific 'codepage' selection
<SupremacyGnu> soundray, ah yes! seems to work actually... loading
<sam1982> where do i type that erUSUL?  i mean i have no idea how to do this !
<screechingcat> looks like Edgy just recieved a shit load f updates. including the extremely fragile xorg. anyone done the upgrades ? any breakages ?
<mandawar> Thanks a lot soundray !!! Got it working :)
<erUSUL> !cli | sam1982
<ubotu> sam1982: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<lesshaste> Ash-Fox, no such option...
<soundray> mandawar: well done, und Gre
<lesshaste> Ash-Fox, I have "channel mode" and three "input source" buttons
<unimatrix9> hello all
<umgan> randakar that gave me no error but the drive still isnt showing
<Randakar> umgan: what does it say when you type 'mount' ?
<soundray> SupremacyGnu: to fix your java, leave Easyubuntu aside for now and run 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre'
<sam1982> ?
<unimatrix9> i been strugling with monitor settings , the option to set 75 to 60 hz is not there, how could i change that?
<lesshaste> anyone know what the "capture" columns are in alsamixer>
<SupremacyGnu> soundray, ok
<umgan> randakar: a whole lot but at the bottom i see /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ext3 (rw)
<lesshaste> I have 3 of them for some reason
<SupremacyGnu> soundray, ok. done
<Randakar> umgan: so if you do a 'cd /media/hda1; ls' you'd see the contents of your new partition
<unimatrix9> so refreshrate has only one option 75 hZ, i would like to be able also to set it to 60 Hz, any tips?
<SupremacyGnu> soundray, hm, azureus starts but crash just after it's started
<Randakar> umgan: you won't have a desktop icon for it though, if that's your issue
<bilss_> hi
<Ash-Fox> lesshaste, I guess your soundcard doesn't support it...
<screechingcat> unimatrix9: change the refresh rate in system>prefs>screen res
<umgan> randakar: yeah i see my files there. and correct there is no desktop icon
<Randakar> umgan: Should be a simple matter of creating one then :-)
<unimatrix9> thats the point, there is no optoin there to change it, only 75 Hz shows up there
<kybuz> hiya all
<kybuz> i have a script i use for newspost with newspost i upload my files 2 newsgroups. the thing is i have 2 execute the script from the directory in which the files are which i want 2 upload.....but in the script itself i want 2 built an extra option in it that the script asks me which directory or file a i want 2 upload ....is that possible  and so yes can anybody help me out ???
<kybuz> <kybuz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35486/
<screechingcat> unimatrix9: <im blank>
<bilss_> i am trying to see if i have had any mail from someone but since i get thousands of mails a day is there something with the "tail" i can use ie tail  balbal /var/mail
<lesshaste> Ash-Fox, turning up "capture" fixed it. I have no idea why nor why there are three capture settings
<umgan> randakar: lol like i said i started messing w/ linux like yesterday so i'm not entirely sure how to go about that
<s0nix> hi
<s0nix> anyone can told me how change the sound card used by ALSA driver ^
<erUSUL> sam1982: go here and learn a little about comand line interface https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<will__> umgan, it ain't something you can pick up in a couple of hours
<Randakar> umgan: hard to tell you without actually showing you where to click in nautilus, don't have a gnome desktop in front of me either so I'm likely to be wrong if I try to do that from memory ;-) )
<will__> follow erUSUL 's advice
<will__> go read a little bit
<SupremacyGnu> soundray, please take a look here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35781/ Thanks for helping me by the way
<will__> learn the basics
<umgan> randakar ok no problem i' can get my friend to help me w/ it when he gets home i think...one other thing tho
<Randakar> umgan: but either a right-click on your desktop or some sniffing around in the 'places' menu will probably get you there
<umgan> randakar: i accidentally created an "untitles folder" in the computer:/// how the heck do i get rid of it?
<cmt^^> Hello Randakar
<cmt^^> Everything is working now! :>
<Randakar> umgan: if you have an 'untitles folder' if you type 'cd /; ls' then you can just type 'rm -r untitles\ folder' but I'd be carefull with that
<burner_> anyone notice the massive amounts of updates to edgy today?
* burner_ sees no changelog yet though
<QwertyM> burner_, I just got a evince update :s
<umgan> randakar ok thanks
<QwertyM> lemme check
<burner_> a lot of kde and the gimp was updated
<QwertyM> nah, no updates waiting for me, maybe of apps specially?
<soundray> SupremacyGnu: sorry, I don't have a solution for that
<QwertyM> GIMP, I remmeber doin one a week ago!
<screechingcat> burner_: yeah huge updates
<QwertyM> I dunt have KDE :)
<SupremacyGnu> soundray, ok. Checked the web and it seems as if I can fix it if I download the latest version. Thanks for the help
<belfegorash> hi all
<burner_> screechingcat: know if it's security related?  according to update-manager, only one was a security... I'm just curious what the issue was
<soundray> SupremacyGnu: good luck
<Randakar> burner_: no idea bout edgy, but feisty landed 200Mb of updates yesterday evening
<screechingcat> burner_: a guy over at #ubuntu-offtopic just did the updates. he reports that everything went fine. so go ahead and upgrade
* burner_ is scared to take the plunge to feisty when edgy is working so wonderfully and there aren't any major reasons enticing me
<burner_> screechingcat: thanks... whenever X updates, I get a little leary ;)
<unimatrix9> i installed edgy yesterday, there are only 13 mb updates
<screechingcat> burner_: yeah me too. thats why i asked at offtopic first
<burner_> unimatrix9: you prolly don't have the backports repo
<Randakar> burner_: well, if it's any comfort, my feisty update left me with a broken nvidia driver and a new kernel that wouldn't boot in the beginning ;-)
<Randakar> burner_: :P
<swanfl> I just noticed the major changes to edgy :)
<burner_> the 2.17 release of gnome doesn't seem too compelling yet either... but I'm sure that will change after a few releases
<the_mug> is anyone else experiencing intermittent "Couldn't load icon for Open Folder" errors when running: network-admin ??
<the_mug> ^^ on Edgy
<burner_> the_mug: change your icon theme?
<belfegorash> this program is just like mirc?
<quiet> can anyone tell me how I would go about setting a custom icon to be permanently used by a removable usb drive?
<bilss_>  i am trying to see if i have had any mail from someone but since i get thousands of mails a day is there something with the "tail" i can use ie tail  balbal /var/mail
<burner_> belfegorash: this is IRC which are the same type of protocol used in mIRC... yes
<the_mug> burner_: I'll try that. :-) is Feisty 7.04 ?
<belfegorash> thank you
<burner_> feisty is 7.04
<the_mug> aha.
<engla> Truly, development feature-wise seems to slow down radically in gnome. Not that I complain now that gedit is great and the desktop uses less memory than ever
<screechingcat> no reason to upgrade to feisty. all the updates today were feisty backports. i was subscribed to the feisty-changes list (breifly, before my inbox got flooded) and all these changes were announced yesterday
<the_mug> bur[n] er: no dice on changing the Theme. :-/ any other ideas?
<screechingcat> so if we're getting updated backports, i'd rather stick with the stable release
<bur[n] er> the_mug: sure... use NetworkManager instead...   "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<the_mug> bur[n] er: should I reboot or restart X after I change the Theme?
<bur[n] er> screechingcat: there's an rss feed for feisty changes :)  http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/feisty.xml
<bur[n] er> the_mug: nope
<sc0tt> hm
<dustin> hello
<sc0tt> anyone have any tips for creating screencasts?
<jishin> how do i input asian character into KDE-apps in Gnome
<VigoFuse_> Greetings
<dustin> can anybody help a noob with linux can anybody help me out with some basic commands and such
<screechingcat> bur[n] er: cool. i had 85 mails in 2 minutes yesterday from feisty-changes
<screechingcat> jishin: i think its something to do with SCIM
<MarcN> sc0tt: I've looked at recordmydesktop (includes sound recording) but it isn't in the ubuntu repos.  Google it
<the_mug> bur[n] er: I'm fine with having different text files for different locations... this GUI crap... 'ALWAYS' craps out on me in one way or another... :-/
<will__> dustin www.linuxcommands.com
<dustin> thank you
<sc0tt> alright MarcN :)
<bur[n] er> sc0tt: it's all over planets as of lately... i just use byzanz which saves to animated .gif
<the_mug> bur[n] er: home.interfaces ... work.interfaces ... etc.
<screechingcat> sc0tt: ive heard a lott about a prog called istanbul
<VigoFuse_> Would 2 installs of different versions conflict?
<sc0tt> screechingcat: I've checked that out and its not too great
<screechingcat> VigoFuse_: what program ?
<bur[n] er> the_mug: have you seriously tried network-manager?  it's great and set to be included in Gnome 2.18.  http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<verbose> is it bad to run fsck -y /dev/hda1 if hda1 is ext3 instead of ext2?
<jishin> i searched for the link that show how to input Asian chars in qt- apps like Kile ..., but it's not working
<VigoFuse_> Edgy and Fiesty?
<verbose> will it destroy the journal?
<jishin> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27811.html
<the_mug> bur[n] er: I'll give it a whirl. :-) thanks
<Citek> Can someone please help? I'm interested in adding more "workspace" boxes in the bottom right hand corner, It is my first day on any Linux Dis.
<bur[n] er> sc0tt: if you dont' care too much about GPL... this is free and works to save to .swf  http://www.debugmode.com/wink/
<sc0tt> Citek: right click, goto properties
<sc0tt> perfect
<sc0tt> thanks bugz_
<sc0tt> er
<sc0tt> bur[n] er
<sc0tt> :] 
<screechingcat> VigoFuse_: you can do 2 seperate installs of edgy and fesity on the same hard disk and everything will be fine. but feisty is NOT recommended for end-users.
* bur[n] er got the idea
<VigoFuse_> Citek: I am not on my Ubuntu, but I think just right click,add workspace
<IdleOne> Citek: 4 workspaces arent enough?
<Citek> sc0tt: Right click what?
<Citek> Idleone: I only have 2!
* bur[n] er would recommend using vmware to test feisty :)  
<IdleOne> Citek:  right click on the workspace
<VigoFuse_> screenchingcat: Was going to test it on 2 HDs, one box.
<belfegorash> i am a beginner..pls answer:D..where are the partitions..i am using ubuntu
<Citek> Idleone: Scott: Thank you alot! For anyone else wondering - Right Click Workspace > Prefrencess
<sc0tt> you're welcome
<IdleOne> no problem
<cassed> hi guys total linux noob here... can anyone help me, im trying to get mame to work on my box and ive run into a wall
<screechingcat> VigoFuse_: it wont conflict. but fesity is likley to break very often. use it just for testing and bug reporting
<sc0tt> i'd suggest running into a pillow, rather than a wall :P
<the_mug> bur[n] er: what is the package name for network-admin so I can uninstall it?
<VigoFuse_> Sounds like FUN! :-)
<cassed> msg me if u think u can help
<Citek> IdleOne: Do you know anything about WINE?
<VigoFuse_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<the_mug> bur[n] er: I tried dpkg -l | grep network-admin but it returned nothing
<cassed> anyone?
<IdleOne> cassed:  describe your problem in here and perhaps someone can help you and anybody else who may be reading:)
<cassed> !mame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> Citek:  nope not alot
<Guychi> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 6.06. I am surprised that I can't find Django in the package manager. Am I looking in the wrong place, or what?
<IdleOne> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cassed> Well... i used synaps package manager to install x-mame and i used the add/remove programs thing to install kxmame and now i dont know what to do... kxmame isnt working... the directorys where x-mame should be located according to kxmame dont exist :(
<IdleOne> Guychi: read what ubotu  just said
<cassed> Synaptic package manager**
<VigoFuse_> cassed: Have you looked in the terminal to see if any packages still reside . and maybe a --purge would help if it is needed?
<cassed> man... total noob i know 3 commands in terminal sudo apt-get install sudo aptitiude search and sudo aptitude install
<Citek> Anyone: When I go to "Applications > Add/Remove" are all those programs to install up to date everyday? Or can I make them that way if not?
<belfegorash> ok pls tell me where is should search my partition...i have 12 mg free on desktop but...
<screechingcat> Citek: whenever there are upgrades available, an orange buttone will show up in the top bar
<Citek> screechingcat: Thank you sir!
<cassed> has anyone here installed and got kxmame to work?
<screechingcat> Citek: May the force be with you
<will__> guys, quick question about WINE
<will__> it obviously installed and running ok
<DjViper> help! I crashed X when I installed nvidia driver, how do I fix it?
<IdleOne> it tastes good!
<will__> infact, nm, its time I was out of here
<will__> bbl :D
<cassed> anyone here installed and got xmame to work?
<trappist> cassed: yes, but it complains about all my roms
<cassed> trappist did you use kxmame as the interface for xmame?
<trappist> cassed: no, I didn't know it existed until you mentioned it a minute ago
<JJAUA> what's the best way to share files in a dualboot system with XP and Ubuntu? Use FAT16, FAT32 or Ext2?
<trappist> JJAUA: fat32
<cassed> trappist how did u run xmame if not with a frontend?
<VigoFuse__> K, lemee get on Ubuntu and see if the error of updates for me is fixed...back in a bit
<JJAUA> trappist... why's that? Ext is not fully accesible in windows with ext2fds?
<trappist> cassed: with command line options
<cassed> trappist, you are leet
<derFlo> is there any program for copying music onto my sony walkman mp3 player? it uses a database, so i cannot just copy in nautilus
<cassed> too leet for me infact
<trappist> JJAUA: it's been a long time since I tried to access an ext2 fs from windows, but when I did it destroyed the filesystem.  there are probably better solutions now.
<djmccormick> hey guys
<Randakar> I'd love for windows to get ext3 support, it'd make my life so much easier ;-)
<djmccormick> how can i set up a static ip on my ubuntu 6.06 LTS command-line only box
<belfegorash> with this program i can acces normal channel in the old mirc? or are differit?
<cassed> Windows > Ubuntu?
<cassed> *puts on flame proof suit*
<swanfl> Randakar, isn't there a driver for Windows to "see" an ext3 partition?
<apokryphos> cassed: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<derFlo> swanfl: you can use comercial software
<Randakar> swanfl: last time I tested anything like that desktop integration for such tools was less than steller, let alone attempting to run WoW from ext3 ;-)
<Bastian_> belfegorash xchat = mirc yes
<derFlo> swanfl: i used norton partition magic
<Randakar> (which is the *only* reason for me to run windows, btw)
<trappist> Randakar: http://fs-driver.org/
<sc0tt> xchat better than mirc
<sc0tt> :P
<sc0tt> is better*
<swanfl> ok
<IdleOne> belfegorash:  /server irc.oldnetwork.com then join the channels you want
<belfegorash> ok i understand but in undernet there arent usual channels:(
<DjViper> help! I crashed X when I installed nvidia driver, how do I fix it?
<IdleOne> Bastian_:  xchat doesnt not equal mirc xchat is > mirc :)
<derFlo> is there any program for copying music onto my sony walkman mp3 player? it uses a database, so i cannot just copy in nautilus
<djmccormick> how can i set up a static ip on my ubuntu 6.06 LTS command-line only box
<Randakar> trappist: that works?
<belfegorash> ok:)
<belfegorash> thanks
<ZeuGiRDoR> DjViper: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Guychi> IdleOne: I read but still don't get it: how do I install django? does the null apt-cache search django mean there isn't a apckage for it?
<Bastian_> does any one know of an antiasl script for xchat that will ignore the persont that pms me?
<TheGateKeeper> DjViper, always a good idea to backup xorg.conf
<mormoloc> any suggestion on a low-cost model ink-jet printer for Buntu :) ( HP, Epson, Canon)?
<IdleOne> Guychi:  did you enable universe and multiverse in the repositories?
<trappist> Randakar: it claims to.  never tried it.
<trappist> Randakar: I don't use windows, and I don't use ext filesystems :)
<MarcN> derFlo: that is why I keep the receipts for MP3s that don't show up as a USB disk ;-)
* IdleOne is out
<TheGateKeeper> mormoloc, go & find the cheapest print cartridges, then buy that make & model of printer lol
<derFlo> MarcN: My Mp3 Player is shown as usbdisk in nautilus.
<cyzie> in debian, we have alsaconf, in ubuntu, how do i do that ?
<Randakar> sounds like some testing is in order ;-)
<derFlo> but it requires dbs to play the music
<mormoloc> TheGateKeeper
<mormoloc> TheGateKeeper: :)
<TheGateKeeper> cyzie, the devs have removed alsaconf
<TheGateKeeper> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<respa> how do I set reboot or halt or shutdown to be accessible from normal users?
<TheGateKeeper> cyzie, ^^^ or post a bug
<MarcN> derFlo: I usually buy Creative mp3 players and all I do is copy the files to the device.   Inexpensive too.
<derFlo> MarcN: i just wanna have a solution for my problem ;)
<derFlo> MarcN: what creative player you got?
<Guychi> IdleOne: yes, I uncommented them in the sources.list Do I have to reboot or sth for it to take effect?
<TheGateKeeper> Guychi, no iirc do apt-get update
<MarcN> derFlo: MuVo TX FM 128 and 512 versions
<AlphaN3> hello!
<derFlo> sweet
<TheGateKeeper> Guychi, rebooting is a M$ thing
<derFlo> MarcN: i need a bit more space for music
<foxstrot2008> h
<foxstrot2008> hi people
<AlphaN3> I'm on Xfce.. wondering which package of vim should I get, between vim-gnome and vim-gtk2.
<foxstrot2008> got a Question
<foxstrot2008> how can I install programs in my linux
<Guychi> do apt-get and synaptic package manager mutually exclusve?
<foxstrot2008> im a noob
<derFlo> Synaptic, foxstrot2008
<foxstrot2008> then
<derFlo> or you download .deb packages
<foxstrot2008> i see  that
<derFlo> you search for what you want
<citek> Can anybody explain to me on where and how I can install windows fonts with "wine"
<MarcN> derFlo: I just copy to the device what I'm interested in for the day.
<AlphaN3> i thought gnome utilizes gtk2... now i'm pretty confused.
<DjViper> phew, got it to start up again
<MarcN> derFlo: usually in front of a laptop with headphones anyway...
<DjViper> thanks
<Guychi> IdleOne:  I updated the universes, multiverses, and still can't find django. what am I missing?
<derFlo> MarcN: sometimes i am in a hurry i wouldn have time for something like that :p
<TheGateKeeper> Guychi, Synaptic is a gui for apt-get, but you need to close synaptic to use apt-get, you could press reload to refresh your sources
<Guychi> TheGateKeeper: did just that. still no trace of django :(
<sproingie> why does the little update applet decide I need a dist-upgrade?
<sproingie> does it have some way of knowing a regular upgrade will fail without a dist-upgrade?
<TheGateKeeper> Guychi, I am in gentoo at the moment, are you running firefox?
<Guychi> TheGateKeeper: yes
<Guychi> TheGateKeeper: what does FF have to do with it?
<cappicrd> tell me
<TheGateKeeper> Guychi, it has a package search engine
<TheGateKeeper> use it to find which repo it is in
<DutchR_PW> sproingie: It knows that because it sees a package which depends on another package which isn't installed
<TheGateKeeper> Guychi, using edgy or dapper, & are your repos basically the default ones?
<sproingie> DutchR_PW: ahh i see, thanks
<AlphaN3> Uh... >_>
<gerd> hello everybody
<sproingie> i've never known the *real* difference between a dist-upgrade and an upgrade
<gerd> i need help with tainted kernel
<Guychi> TheGateKeeper: default ones, only dapper
<sproingie> except for that dist-upgrades can remove packages
<AlphaN3> I'm on Xubuntu (Xfce). What do I install, between vim-gtk2 and vim-gnome? Thank you in advance!
<DutchR_PW> that basically is the only difference. dist-upgrade can install/remove other packages, while upgrade can only upgrade installed packages
<sod75> gerd: just ask
<TheGateKeeper> Guychi, http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<slick_nick> hi -- i tried moving my home directory to a different partition..when i restarted, KDE told me dcopserver wasn't running because iceauth failed to lock the .ICEauthority file
<slick_nick> i've been trying to find a fix for the last hour or so, but no luck...can anyone please help?
<gerd> i just installed linuxant linmodem driver and booted the system and i cannot boot..kernel tainted from hsfengine udev event
<confusco> when I'm playing Flash videos like youtube or Google video, it all loads, but plays only for a few seconds. when I move the seek bar to a different position, it starts playing for a few seconds again, and stops. anybody have an idea?
<TheGateKeeper> slick_nick, ask in either #kubuntu or #kde
<slick_nick> TheGateKeeper: thanks
<TheGateKeeper> slick_nick, yw :-)
<lele_> ciao
<lele_> come faccio a sapere la grandezza delle mie partizioni?
<sproingie> wow, bash completion is amazingly smart
<sod75> gerd :tainted kernel is just a message saying it's no longer 100 free soft, shouldn't affect your ability to boot
<DjViper> how do I figure out what sort of gfx card I have?
<sproingie> it even knows how to complete with only modified files for 'hg revert'
<tundejeg> has joined ubuntu
<cratel2> does the linux-686 kernel work with an Athlon 64 processor?
<tundejeg> cratel2
<sod75> DjViper: open your pc and read
<tundejeg> may i ask u a quetion
<DjViper> sod75: laptop :P
<tundejeg> question
<citek> I am running ubuntu, I just installed "wine" i need to find the ~/.wine/drive_c/ folder,  where would this folder directory be located?
<tundejeg> rather
<sod75> DjViper: no sticky label then ? :)
<tundejeg> have u ever installed oracle on ubuntu
<gerd> <sod75> no i cannot boot only way i can boot is use another kernel installed
<cratel2> tundejeg: nope. Sorry.
<philip> big update this morning, 85.5MB
<sod75> DjViper: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sproingie> cratel2: yes it works fine
<tundejeg> ok
<DutchR_PW> citek: it's a hidden directory located in your home directory. but if you have never ran wine, you might need to start winecfg first to generate that directory
<Guychi> TheGateKeeper: I don't see the difference between what you sent and what I already have
<cratel2> sproingie: thanks!
<citek> I have ran wine, Can you please tell me where that "hidden" directory would be?
<tundejeg> who has installed oracle on ubuntu
<tundejeg> here
<djmccormick> how can i make a user able to do sudo from the command line
<DutchR_PW> press ctrl+h in nautilus
<cratel2> citek: you described the directory exactly. Do you already know that ~ is your home directory?
<gerd> <sod75> no i cannot boot only way i can boot is use another kernel installed
<citek> Cratel2: No I didnt, Todays my first day on linux, Maybe I didn't run WINE than? But i have installed something with it and it supposedly made a Drive C:\, Any other idea's on where this could be located?
<boriskuit> hi, any1 here?
<sod75> gerd: sorry but I don't have a clue
<nagashi> hi
<DutchR_PW> citek: you should run winecfg first, which will create that directory (and open a config window, which you can close then)
<nagashi> guys how can I upgrade from drapper to edgy?
<gerd> <sod75 can u look into my dmesg log if i send it to u
<defrysk> !upgrade | nagashi
<ubotu> nagashi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<boriskuit> fist type: sudo apt-get upgrade
<citek> DutchR_PW: Thank you, I Think im catching on now!
<boriskuit> than type: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<derFlo> there ONE thing that prevents my of using ONLY linux..
<DutchR_PW> citek: You're welcome
<respa> how do I set reboot or halt or shutdown to be accessible from normal users?
<sod75> gerd: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and ask here
<vandenoever> how can i transfer the list of packages from one machine to another?
<ReinH> Hi guys, about to install ubuntu on my laptop, what would you suggest for partition sizes? 2xRAM for the swap, 10GB for root, another 20GBish for /home?
<nagashi> k thanks
<vandenoever> i've two machines on which i need the same software
<boriskuit> guys, if i start theme-manger and i load a theme and there is no preview i cant apply it
<Randakar> h3sp4wn: no, not related
<boriskuit> how can i solve this problem?
<Randakar> at least, not in any way that I can see
<citek> DutchR_PW: Even after that, Still no Wine folder in my Home Directory?
<DutchR_PW> have you enabled View hidden folders in your file manager?
<ReinH> Guys, partition sizes? Any suggestions?
<citek> DutchR_PW: Prob. Not, How Do I go about doing that?
<DutchR_PW> press Ctrl+H in the file manager, or go to view>show hidden files
<citek> Wow, I'm a moron. Thanks man!
<DutchR_PW> y/w
<confusco> when I'm playing Flash videos like youtube or Google video, it all loads, but plays only for a few seconds. when I move the seek bar to a different position, it starts playing for a few seconds again, and stops. anybody have an idea?
<i7ch> hi, i'm on using Firefox/2.0 (Ubuntu-edgy) and it keeps crashing if i try to load united.com. the only i extension i have is adblock plus. i've tried disabling it and restarting firefox, but the problem continues to occur.
<i7ch> anyone experience this?
<gerd> <sod75 i have pasted it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35789/
<ReinH> Guys, any help with partitioning for a new ubuntu install please?
<i7ch> ReinH, what sort of help do you need?
<gerd> <sod75 i have pasted it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35789/
<apokryphos> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ReinH> I'd like any suggestions for the size of my root partition and swap partition, and any other tips
<apokryphos> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ReinH> apokryphos: yes, I'm aware of both of those, thank you
<apokryphos> ReinH: root partition is good at around 8 gigs. Swap varies, but a gig is more than enough. Everything else for /home
<gerd> <Rein H> make a wap patition of 256MB and and / partition of approx. 10GB will be fine
<ReinH> apokryphos: thanks, which should be primary partitions and which extended? I've done this before but I can't remember of hand
<citek> DutchR_PW: I'm trying to install Microsoft fonts, I installed them, but now I need to put them in my "C:\Windows\Fonts" from wine, Any idea on how I can recover where these files were installed?
<i7ch> citek, find / -iname "*.ttf"
<apokryphos> ReinH: root is generally primary, but it doesn't really matter
<gerd> <sod75 i have pasted it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35789/
<Daviey> Hi, how can i make my output 16:9 (and not stretch the desktop)?
<DutchR_PW> or go to fonts:/// in your file manager to view the installed fonts in linux, then you can copy them to .wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<sod75> gerd: the taints kernel message is nothing like I said, but "exec /usr/sbin/hsfconfig returned -1" is the error. no idea what's wrong though
<citek> DutchR_PW: Where is my File Manger, Im so new to this!
<gerd> actually i have removed hsf completley but still getting it at boot why
<djmccormick> how do i give someone the ability to sudo?
<DutchR_PW> where you found the .wine directory
<ReinH> So is the rule I've heard about making your swap = 1.5x RAM not accurate?
<apokryphos> djmccormick: sudo adduser someusername admin
<nolimitsoya> djmccormick, add their name to the sudoers file :)
<apokryphos> ReinH: it's not accurate at all. That was only a valuable principle many many years ago
<sod75> gerd : it still loads the modules
<ReinH> This laptop has 2GB, I don't want the swap to be too small.
<apokryphos> it completely depends on how you use your computer. But 1 a gig is mroe than enough; even 500 or so should be fine.
<apokryphos> ah
<gerd> where are these modules since i have removed the package completely?
<apokryphos> ReinH: put around 300 meg then, I'd say.
<citek> DutchR_PW: There is no filemanager or fonts:/// in there.
<ReinH> only 300meg? o.0
<apokryphos> ReinH: I was presuming you'd have at least 80 gigs :P
<ReinH> apokryphos: oh, I mean 2GB RAM
<DutchR_PW> or you can press Alt+F2, type fonts:/// and press enter
<apokryphos> ReinH: ohhhh
<DutchR_PW> or press Ctrl+L in the file manager
<citek> DutchR_PW: You are the man!!!
<nolimitsoya> ReinH, you shouldnt need any swapspace with that amount of ram
<ReinH> I've got 2x100GB HDDs but I'm only going to be using 40GB on one of them
<apokryphos> ReinH: put as much as you like. It won't make too much difference. More than a gig won't really be useful though
<Dimensions> hiii every one .. what does /dev/null do ??
<kinga> hi there everybody. I have a connection problem on login. I need to manually disable and re-enable my interface in order to get Internet connectivity. Any idea how to overcome this?
<ReinH> nolimitsoya: Makes sense...
<nolimitsoya> ReinH, i seriously doubt that you even need that much ram, if you have to ask how much swapspace you need :)
<i7ch> Dimensions, nothing. it's a virtual device that does nothing with all the data inputted to it.
<jrib> Dimensions: think of it like a black hole
<nolimitsoya> ReinH, sell me some and buy yourself a beer ;D
<i7ch> Dimensions, or a garbage chute
<Daviey> ReinH, It is normally recommend to have 50% of your ram as swap.  So 1gb
<ReinH> nolimitsoya: Oh, I do for graphic design, music production, but I don't do that in linux :)
<ReinH> nolimitsoya: I think I could get at least 3 beers
<gerd> <sod75> hsfconfig is not even in the exec path..does it it have to do something in udev cionf
<ReinH> But... inflation is a bitch
<gerd> conf
<nolimitsoya> ReinH, ill give you 4 coronas for 1gb. deal?
<Daviey> ReinH, Inflation; depends if it is for a blow up doll
<ReinH> nolimitsoya: sure, where do I mail it? :p
<Dimensions> i7ch:  then what does this line means in the crontab ... * * * * * /tmp/.psy/y2kupdate >/dev/null 2>&1
<A3n> configured network card correctly with ndiswrapper (driver present, hardware present) and configured wireless device with iwconfig and found my Access Point with "iwlist eth2(my wireless device) scan" , but somehow dhclient cant find the DHCPOFFER's so i cant connect, i dont know what to do...
<sod75> gerd: tried doing a purge of the package ?
<gerd> yes
<i7ch> Dimensions, it means that it runs the y2kupdate program, but instead of displaying the output of the program or saving it in a file, it just throws it out
<sod75> no idea about udev
<gouki> A3n: Are you sure the DHCP server isn't out of IP's?
<i7ch> Dimensions, in other words, it means "just run y2kupdate, but i don't care what it outputs, just run it quietly and let it do what it wants"
<A3n> i'm sure
<sod75> gerd: search your /lib/modules for hsf* maybe ?
<gouki> A3n: Is it a router?
<A3n> gouki:from 50 - 58 and there is only 2 pc's connected atm
<A3n> gouki:yes
<Dimensions> ahhan ... but i donno what is this y2kupdate ...
<gouki> A3n: Linksys?
<sod75> gerd: or check the contecnt of the package to see what it did
<ragamuffin> Can I repartition an existing ntfs drive using ubuntu and without losing datat?
<gouki> ragamuffin: I recommend using gParted Live CD
<nolimitsoya> ragamuffin, in theory, yes.
<kinga> ragamuffin: yes no problem
<gerd> <sod75i even uninstalled the kernel and resticted drivers but didnot purge thes
<ReinH> ragamuffin: yes, I've done it before and I'm doing it right now.
<A3n> gouki:sitecom WL-121v2 chipset Intersil ISL Prism Javelin/Oxbow
<i7ch> Dimensions, hold on, i'll look it up
<nolimitsoya> ragamuffin, in practice, you need to be aware of a few caveats, and you should have a backup
<ReinH> gParted Live CD is nice, some ubuntu discs include gParted as well
<ReinH> But, yes, backup, backup, backup
<A3n> gouki:Xbow*
<gouki> A3n: There is not type of MAC filtering enabled?
<gouki> *no type
<A3n> ow i hope not
* ReinH isn't backing up because it's just his windows drive, who cares if that goes?
<A3n> gouki:is there a default mac filtering?
<ReinH> o.0
<gouki> A3n: No, there isn't
<gerd> with another downgraded kernel i am able to boot and i have no hsf installed
<MitchM> jono ping
<A3n> gouki:then i suppose there isnt any enabled
<Dimensions> thanks i7ch
<gouki> A3n: Is the NIC configured to DHCP instead of static IP configuration?
<i7ch> Dimensions, something to do with apache, i think. look up y2kupdate in google and read up.
<A3n> gouki:dont know about that
<ragamuffin> When I choose to resize an ntfs partition, the first partition or the latter one is for the extisting data?
<gouki> A3n: Is this a wireless or wired NIC?
<A3n> gouki:well wireless i suppose
<gouki> A3n: Does it have a cable connected to it? (=
<sod75> gerd: longshot, checked if they aren't in /etc/modules ?
<Grem> hi
<A3n> gouki:no, orelse i wouldnt be using ndiswrapper lol :p
<ragamuffin> I have a 30 gb ntfs drive which I want to carve and make another partition. But when I choose to do it, the partitioner of ubunut asks for a minimum of 18 gb for the new partion
<gouki> A3n: Sorry. Didn't read that part. I recommend you give wifi-radar a try. It will let you configure all the necessary fields for a given WiFi connection
<A3n> i'ts probably something with DHCP client not being configured correctly, but i just dont know what
<baxter_kylie> Hello. I'm a little bit confused about where log files are stored. I'm having strange freezes of the system that take more than 1 reset to resolve. Where would I look for relevant log files?
<sod75> gerd: or maybe some init script in /etc/rc.d ...
<A3n> gouki:k
<TheGateKeeper> ragamuffin, you need a minimum of about 5gb, the gparted livecd might be more helpfull
<gouki> A3n: There is isn't much of a configuration to router DHCP server. Just lease time, # of IPs and network
<blk^> why i cant use "make" to install a programm ?
<apokryphos> blk^: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
* Rprp brb, xchat reboot :r
<QwertyM> my F-Spot Photo Manager doesnt open, and it came default with the Ubuntu Edgy installation!
<LoneShadow> anyone if a howto/wiki exists for live usb ?
<LoneShadow> know*
<ReinH> Thanks for the help, guys :)
<zezu> how can i create an exact copy of a hdd ?  dd ?
<zezu> the partitions may not have valid filesystems on it
<Dylan`> Hi, can someone me help?
<A3n> with?
<Dylan`> make-jpkg doesnt work :( and sudo apt-get install make-jpkg is not working 2 :P
<nolimitsoya> zezu, partimage might be helpfull?
<neemz> I can't get samba to work reliably
<zezu> quite possibly, i'll check it out thanks
<neemz> my computers at the moment can't see each other but they could last night
<A3n> Dylan`:download it manualy then
<Dylan`> how, and where?
<A3n> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<A3n> Dylan`: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/java-package
<Dylan`> thnx
<neemz> emergency over, I guess IP addresses work better then netbios names :p
<zezu> aww hell
<jrib> Dylan`: you need multiverse iirc
<jrib> !info make-jpkg
<ubotu> Package make-jpkg does not exist in any distro I know
<neemz> !info make-kpkg
<ubotu> Package make-kpkg does not exist in any distro I know
<Rprp> !info make-jpeg
<zezu> partimage isn't working,  it was compiled as 32b and apparently the x86 emulator isn't work properly ?
<ubotu> Package make-jpeg does not exist in any distro I know
<jrib> !info java-package
<Dylan`> !info make-jpeg
<ubotu> java-package: utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.27 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 336 kB
<A3n> !info make-dpkg
<jrib> ok there we go
<ubotu> Package make-dpkg does not exist in any distro I know
<zezu> says incompatible version of gcc
<LoneShadow> !info usb
<jrib> !multiiverse > Dylan`
<ubotu> Package usb does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiiverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blk^> i can't find a way to use make,i type sudo make menuconfig and i get command not found
<A3n> !info prism
<Dylan`> !multiiverse
<Dylan`> ?
<ubotu> Package prism does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiiverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !multiverse > Dylan`
<Dylan`> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jrib> Dylan`: please see the private message from ubotu
<Dylan`> oke.
<UzB_DoNi_UsA> hi
<UzB_DoNi_UsA> evrybody
<blk^> anyone to help me with the make command ?
<apokryphos> have you read the faq on compiling?
<blk^> i had a look and didnt see naything about make
<apokryphos> blk^: go to the link that talks about compiling
<apokryphos> blk^: specifically, 3.1
<blk^> you mean this one right ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware#head-ab9039fdc6d9c23593e2530f9d7ff541de043329
<apokryphos> that whole page, yes
<jora> i want to write a shell script that uses text-data in my clipboard. is there an environment-variable  or something like that?
<cmt^^> does anyone have any tips about fun linux-games?
<blk^> i read the hole page and i cant see anything, when im typing sudo make menuconfig (as the readme of the programm says) i got sudo: make: command not found
<nolimitsoya> blk^, just type sudo make
<blk^> i did and says again sudo: make: command not found
<stoorty> suod apt-get make
<stoorty> you will need to get make
<nolimitsoya> blk^, sudo apt-get install build-essential. its in the faq ;)
<BlueEagle> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<assasukasse> hi everyone, is there anyone that was able to make plugin water run under compiz?
<assasukasse> for me no effects
<ninix> hi
<ninix> i got a big problem.... i can do nothing now.... my system is broken... cause of libpthread.so.0
<ninix> what can i do...
<A3n> ninix:format?
<nolimitsoya> ninix, you could try being specific. :)
<ninix> nolimitsoya: ok :P
<ProN00b> ninix, did you replace that file somehow ?
<ninix> ls: error while loading shared librairies: /lib/libpthread.so.0
<ProN00b> ninix, you propably corrupted that file somehow
<engla> like with prelink?
<engla> ninix: you could try and fix it with the live cd, replacing that file. But that could be difficult
<mypapit> nurullah?
<ninix> i tryed to fix the problem of an application .... i just cp /lib32/libpthrea.... to /lib64/..
<mypapit> hmmm
<nolimitsoya> engla, why would it?
<engla> nolimitsoya: be what?
<nolimitsoya> engla, difficult :)
<gilgamesh84> hi all
<engla> nolimitsoya: dunno. User error? misunderestimating the problem
<engla> as they say
<gimmulf> Is there any tool for making flash on linu without any emulator?
<claviola> I'm trying to burn a data DVD for a friend but Nautilus tells me that it won't be compatible with Windows due to the accents.  I tried to go ahead and do it with growisofs and the accents did indeed come out garbled.  Has anyone come across such an issue before?
<nolimitsoya> claviola, just remove the accents ;)
<claviola> The filenames are using UTF-8.
<claviola> nolimitsoya: that's not an option...
<QwertyM> my F-Spot Photo Manager doesnt open, and it came default with the Ubuntu Edgy installation!
<nolimitsoya> claviola, then youll have to accept that windows cant read it.filenames on windows cant contain accent
<nolimitsoya> *s
<claviola> nolimitsoya: uh, yes they can.
<nolimitsoya> claviola, no, utf chars with accents turn out garbage
<scylax> hi. how can i configure /usr/bin/mail so it uses a SMTP server which is installed in another machine?
<engla> ninix: can't you undo that copy. I don't know about the problems of the two lib dirs lib32 and lib64 though
<Imrahil> I am getting a new thinkpad t60. would the ipw3945 be a better choice than the atheros? range and power consumption are priorities.
<ninix> can't undo... i gonna boot on the live cd...
<nolimitsoya> engla,ninix, booting the live cd, mounting and cp:ing the file from the live environment would be far easier
<Solarion> when will the splice() system call become documented?  It should be in the edgy kernel (2.6.17), but I can't find the manpage on it.
<claviola> nolimitsoya: I've seen data CD/DVDs before that had accents.  it must be possible.
<ninix> i hope it's gonna work
<engla> nolimitsoya: right
<claviola> like, windows users manage to burn their stuff with accents.
<nolimitsoya> claviola, then you need an other char encoding :) just as nautilus told you.
<claviola> nolimitsoya: I tried both ISO-8859-1 and UTF-8.
<nolimitsoya> claviola, well thats strange...
<claviola> it seems odd that nautilus would just naturally crap out on UTF-8 filenames, though
<claviola> since it is, if I recall correctly, the default
<baastrup> witch of the following compix or beryl will be standard in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> baastrup: not decided yet
<gimmulf> Is there any tool for making flash on linu without any emulator?
<Solarion> anyone?  splice() manpage?
<chosi> howdy
<baastrup> apokryphos:oki, are both supported by freedesktop.org?
<apokryphos> baastrup: yup
<Obstfliege> nabend
<philo23> hi, i need help installing a program via the terminal
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scylax> philo23, apt-get install program
<chosi> to an operator "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcGuidelines -- this page doesnt exist yet" <- intentionally?
<philo23> everytime i try to run the command "make", it tells me that the file is not found
<scylax> can anyone tell me how to configure the !"$% mail command ?
<A3n> bbl
<scylax> oh philo23 in that case you need to install build-essential with apt-get
<philo23> i've ran configure, before hand
<leandro-1> join #ubuntu-es
<philo23> ok
<scylax> philo23 that will install make, gcc and all that
<cbx33> anyone else experiencing a problem where a windows tightvnc client wioll crash connecting to the ubuntu remote desktop server ?
<philo23> scylax: still no luck
<chosi> I got a problem with my X, I suppose.... -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35791/
<apokryphos> chosi: mention that in #ubuntu-ops to us if you can
<chosi> apokryphos: done
<scylax> what's the error now philo23
<^Faraone^> hi
<philo23> its always said "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<^Faraone^> someone help me about ubuntu? :o
<php-freak> how do I Get all files plus folder from one directory using the ftp command line
<php-freak> I know how to get all files, but it don't download the directories too?
<LjL> php-freak: try with wget perhaps
<Solarion> splice()?
<Zaka> EciAdsl for ubuntu ?
<^Faraone^> someone help me? :o
<Zaka> rpm?
<php-freak> LjL: wget *?
<scylax> philo23 you sure your ./configure worked allright ?
<LjL> php-freak: no, wget -r address
<pradeepvglughyd> amarok crashes in gnome with eyecandy anyone help
<scylax> please, how do i configure system wide SMTP server , like the one used by the mail command ?
<pradeepvglughyd> amarok crashes in gnome with eyecandy anyone help
<philo23> scylax: pretty sure, it does say "E: Couldn't find package libuuid" at the end, which makes me think no
<defrysk> !patience | pradeepvglughyd
<ubotu> pradeepvglughyd: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Zaka> EciAdsl for ubuntu ? does it exist ?
<^Faraone^> someone help me please:(((((
<scylax> yeah philo23 so if your configure didn't work you can't launch make
<php-freak> did not work
<philo23> scylax: whats up with configure then?
<pradeepvglughyd> fine i ll wait
<Zaka> EciAdsl for ubuntu ?(.rpm) does it exist ?
<bluefox83> ^Faraone^, it works best when you just tell everyone your problem..the first person that knows the answer will tell you
<^Faraone^> ok tnx
<^Faraone^> sorry for my english
<^Faraone^> i'm italian..
<^Faraone^> but
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Zaka> EciAdsl for ubuntu ?(.rpm)
<Zaka> ciao chicco
<^Faraone^> tnx
<bluefox83> it's ok, i'm ameircan...so my english sucks even worse than yours does :P
<^Faraone^> bye
<Zaka> EciAdsl for ubuntu ?(.rpm)
<Zaka> :(
<jamesbrose> Hey, vmware wont install propoly on edgy
<LjL> !info eciadsl | zaka
<ubotu> eciadsl: userspace driver for the Globespan-based USB ADSL modems. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11-3 (edgy), package size 148 kB, installed size 352 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 powerpc ppc64 sparc)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zaka about software | zaka, see the private message from Ubotu
<bluefox83> Zaka, say what?
<Zaka> ahh!
<philo23> scylax: any ideas then?
<zezu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Gigabit> My php doesnt have dbx,  how can i get dbx installed for my PHP?
<scylax> philo23 you gotta find out why configure didn't work
<philo23> scylax: it says libuuid not found
<Kawaii-Panda> can anyone help me, my keyboard doesn't work. i can't type anything.
<Kawaii-Panda> in the bios and in grub.
<Zaka> thx ubotu!!!
<Kawaii-Panda> i cant use grub to boot to windows anymore
<bluefox83> Kawaii-Panda, usb keyboard?
<Gigabit> !dbx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kawaii-Panda> bluefox83: no ps/2. it works before, but its strange it doesnt now.
<scylax> philo23 if i were you i'd copy that error message and google for it
<bluefox83> Kawaii-Panda, make sure it's enabled in your bios
<philo23> scylax: i just checked on synaptic package manager, i have libuuid installed
<Kawaii-Panda> bluefox83: but i can't even access the bios.
<jamesbrose> Hey, vmware or vmware-player wont install properly on edgy
<Gigabit> http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1554344&forum_id=404241  please help me
<bluefox83> Kawaii-Panda, try a new keyboard?
<QwertyM> my F-Spot Photo Manager doesnt open, and it came default with the Ubuntu Edgy installation!
<LjL> jamesbrose: like what?
<Kawaii-Panda> bluefox83: thats what im thinking of. maybe usb next time, but anyway, im wondering how this could've happened.
<jamesbrose> It just keeps running the configuration, LkL
<LjL> jamesbrose: what configuration?
<OneSeventeen> Is it possible to install a command-line-only version of OpenOffice.org for an Ubuntu 6.06 Server?  And what about the same for Inkscape?
<bluefox83> Kawaii-Panda, you could have had a very small power surge that made your bios lose it's settings
<LjL> OneSeventeen: no.
<jamesbrose> LkL: setting up the subnet or something
<jamesbrose> keeps looping
<LjL> jamesbrose: are you using the vmware player from the repos?
<Kawaii-Panda> bluefox83: so what do i do now?
<howieson27> !de
<jamesbrose> I am
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jamesbrose> LjL, yes
<i7ch> hi. i have to recompile a vanilla kernel to avoid a problem with my sata controller. is there a specific patch to apply, to get the graphical boot? or is it something that the kernel loads from the hd by virtue of a boot switch?
<OneSeventeen> LjL: thanks
<php-freak> I know how to get all files, but it don't download the directories too?
<aconbere|work> When using rdesktop since the move to edgy, I get horrible tearing when scrolling up in any windows inside rdesktop.  Any ideas?
<bluefox83> Kawaii-Panda, honestly..you need to try another keyboard..see if you can't get another one to work...
<jamesbrose> Now configuring VMware Player.  (This may take some time...)
<jamesbrose> Configuring a bridged network for vmnet0.
<jamesbrose> Configuring a NAT network for vmnet8.
<jamesbrose> Probing for an unused private subnet (this can take some time)...
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jamesbrose> pretty much that, and more of it
<LjL> jamesbrose: pastebin the output of "ifconfig" please
<Kawaii-Panda> ill try that. ok thanks for the help bluefox83. i'll also try resetting the bios by taking odd the cmos battery for awhile.
<jamesbrose> ok
<philo23> any one any ideas why i can create a new partition?
<Imrahil> aconbere|work, rdesktop is just slow
<UbuntuCE> hi. is there irc channel for Ubuntu Christian Edition?
<assasukasse> when will kde4 be released?
<bluefox83> Kawaii-Panda, good luck not killing your bios >.>
<boink> UbuntuCD: I don't know of one. sorry
<jamesbrose> LjL, http://rafb.net/paste/results/aGutKN25.html
<boink> #ubuntu-ce ?
<aconbere|work> Imrahil: it's not a speed issue, it's a graphics issue, I can scroll down or left or right, but going up it freaks out.  Also this wasn't an issue before upgrading to edgy.
<Kawaii-Panda> bluefox83: hehe. ill need that. :)
<[GuS] > Hi!
<aconbere|work> Imrahil: I know rdesktop is slow, if I didn't have to work on windows machines I wouldn't :'(
<UbuntuCE> boink:  nope
<jamesbrose> LjL, and the error that keeps loopin' : http://rafb.net/paste/results/jRyLJ352.html
<Kawaii-Panda> maybe someone just got to the bios and accidentally changed the ps/2 settings.
<LjL> jamesbrose, did you try installing some other vmware flavor from a tar file, before trying the one from the repos?
<dustin> whats the default root pass? i dont remember setting one
<Imrahil> aconbere|work, sorry didn't mean to be glib. as to your issue, never seen that behavior. did you check launchpad?
<nolimitsoya> !root | dustin
<ubotu> dustin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jamesbrose> Ive tryed both
<aconbere|work> Imrahil: launchpad?
<jamesbrose> neither work, LjL
<LjL> jamesbrose: which did you try *first*?
<philo23> i need to partition my mounted hdd, how could i go about doing it in gparted?
<jamesbrose> repos
<nolimitsoya> philo23, you need to unmount first
<jamesbrose> then from the vmware website
<Imrahil> aconbere|work, launchpad.net for bugs in ubuntu: launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<philo23> nolimitsoya: but its the partition i'm currently running on, how can i unmount it if i'm using it?
<al> philo23 : you shoud unmount partitions
<nolimitsoya> philo23, you cant. ergo, you cant format it ;)
<jamesbrose> LjL, repos
<brotherJohn1234> Hi - i'm about to create a new Software-Raid (Raid 1) on 2 SATA 160GB drives. Does anybody have some information about my "optimized" size for the "chunk size"  ? 4KB seams kind of low.
<philo23> :(
<aconbere|work> Imrahil: I haven't I'll poke around there.  Thanks
<LjL> jamesbrose, type "dpkg -S etc/init.d/functions", outputs anything?
<al> philo23 : go with a Knoppix LiveCD
<jamesbrose> dpkg: *etc/init.d/functions* not found.
<fromvega> Hello! Please, could you help-me with Squid ?
<fromvega>  I'm getting the following error: squid: "ERROR: No running copy". I have restarted Ubuntu, removed the squid package, restarted Ubuntu again, installed the squid package again and I still receive the same error! How come? Could you help-me? Tks!
<jamesbrose> LjL, dpkg: *etc/init.d/functions* not found.
<philo23> al: doesnt the ubuntu live cd use it to partition the hdd to start with, would that not mean its installed on that?
<QwertyM> !fspot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fspot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> al, philo23, use the live cd instead. though i dont think that anyone who tries to repartition/format the current working partition should be doing anything on an important system...
<LjL> jamesbrose: as i thought. that file was installed by something external (likely a separate vmware installation); i don't have it on my machine, and it's what causing the trouble with your installation, at least the trouble that can be seen from your paste.
<al> philo23 : it should do it to...just work while your system partition is not running
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<philo23> al: ok
<jamesbrose> LjL, what do you think I should do then?
<Imrahil> aconbere|work, looks like there are a few bugs on redraw problems in edgy
<jamesbrose> How could I manually unistall and old version of vmware
<PaSurf> what is with edgy eft where the software basically is working great, but when I go to open documents (pdf) or try to shut down the system it basically does not respond and has to be "choked" out and restarted?
<LjL> jamesbrose: try "sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware-player", then remove anything related to vmware that you can find, then try again installing
<LjL> jamesbrose, i don't know... unless they come with an uninstall script, it will be guesswork mostly
<aconbere|work> Imrahil: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/rdesktop/+bug/68583
<aconbere|work> yup
<aconbere|work> that looks like it precisely
<aconbere|work> :P
<fromvega> anyone?
<zspada15> fromvega, anyone what?
<fromvega> zspada15: I'm with problems wih Squid. I'm getting the following error: squid: "ERROR: No running copy". I have restarted Ubuntu, removed the squid package, restarted Ubuntu again, installed the squid package again and I still receive the same error! How come? Could you help-me? Tks!
<LjL> jamesbrose: "find /etc | grep -i vmware" and "find /usr | grep -i vmware" will probably help
<fromvega> zspada15: could you help-me?
<nikin> hy
<Imrahil> aconbere|work, are you using nvidia?
<aconbere|work> Imrahil: yup!
<zspada15> fromvega, im not quite sure
<zspada15> !squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 576 kB, installed size 1524 kB
* chosi cries
<fromvega> zspada15: nobody is alive at #squid
<chosi> I got a problem with my X, I suppose.... -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35791/ any ideas?
<nikin> can someone help me to set a writable FTP directory with proFTPD
<nikin> ?
<zspada15> fromvega, try www.squidcache.org
<Imrahil> aconbere|work, try using opensource nv driver to see if that happens
<LjL> jamesbrose: also are you sure your edgy is up to date? i.e. you have edgy, edgy-updates and edgy-security enabled for restricted, main, universe and multiverse, and you ran an upgrade recently?
<aconbere|work> Imrahil: heh If I use the opensource drivers glx craps out and I essentially have the problem but when using everyday windowing :)
<jamesbrose> Yes
<aconbere|work> Imrahil: I'll live with crappy rdesktop over that
<nikin> anyone experience with rpFTPD?
<nikin> *proFTPD
<Imrahil> aconbere|work, yeah of course. I just meant as a means to comment results on the bug report
<anuragJ> zspada15, err www.squid-cache.org
<aconbere|work> Imrahil: ahhh, hmm yeah I could try that I out I suppose
<zspada15> anuragJ, thanks
<aconbere|work> Imrahil: but it will have to wait until I get some stuff done
<Imrahil> aconbere|work, bugs with more traffic tend to get fixed sooner in my experience
<aconbere|work> I'll stick around here for a while, but for now back to work
<anuragJ> and fromvega, why you need proxies
<aconbere|work> Imrahil: yes in mine as well :)
<chosi> "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168" <- ???!?
<nikin> can then anyone suggest a good FTP server capable of managing Anonymus FTP with RW acces?
<A3n> i got a big wireless internet problem
<anuragJ> nikin, gFTP
<A3n> all explained here:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35792/ can anyone help me with it?
<fromvega> anurag: do to what proxies were meant to do
<nolimitsoya> nikin, profptd?
<zspada15> A3n, ill try to help
<nikin> nolimitso: yup i tryed that
<zspada15> A3n, its the bcm4318?
<nikin> but could not get a writable dir
<nolimitsoya> nikin, and whats wrong with it?
<nolimitsoya> nikin, have you checked the man files?
<nikin> yuo
<nikin> yes
<A3n> zspada15: Intersil Prism Javelin/Xbow
<anuragJ> fromvega, get the source from the main site and compile.
<zspada15> A3n, sudo lspci and paste it to me in a pm
<nikin> and i read some articles about it,  and the Debian Bible
<zspada15> A3n, dont paste the whole thing
<nikin> but is
<elro> Hi there, is there an easy way to configure a second network card with 6.10 server?
<zspada15> A3n, just the part with your wifi card in it
<fromvega> anuragJ: why? it was running smoothly until something f***ed things up... squid: "ERROR: No running copy".
<nikin> but i still could not have a writable directory
<nolimitsoya> nikin, have you tried the guide on the wiki?
<nikin> nolimitso: nope
<jrib> fromvega: does squid normally start automatically on boot?
<nolimitsoya> nikin, then please do. :) did it for me the first time round
<fromvega> jrib: yes
<anuragJ> fromvega, I've no idea what went wrong, untill until you say me what you have done.
<jrib> fromvega: what do you do to get that error?
<nikin> nolimitso: can you give me the adress of it?
<nolimitsoya> nikin, one moment
* Ropechoborra Avisen a sus amigos... Links alternativos irc.chatelsitio2.com.ar irc.chatelsitio3.com.ar irc.chatelsitio4.com.ar irc.chatelsitio5.com.ar
<ubun> i know ubuntu can detect my ipod and even let me browse files on it in nautilus by default but is there a way to transfer music to it by default and if not what do i need to get?
<nolimitsoya> nikin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<jrib> !ipod | ubun
<ubotu> ubun: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<ubun> thanks :)
<fromvega> anuragJ, jrib: I have tried sudo squid -k rotate
<nolimitsoya> nikin, also check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD
<jrib> fromvega: dpkg -L squid squid-common | grep /etc/init.d
<kaoru_too> while running "software update" i had a power supply fail on me this morning...is there anyway to tell if they were installed properly?
<maciek> czlowiek przez winde to sie leniwy zrobil
<kaoru_too> like i'm not sure of what the progress what when the computer went down
<ubun> i dont see 'banshee' in synaptic for some reason
<goomie> I just reinstalled windows so the grub boot loader got pwn'd how do i get grub back (dpkg-reconfigure grub ?)?
<fromvega> jrib: ok, could you explain what does it do?
<maciek> a gdyby tak cwiczyl miesnie na schodach ;)
<A3n> "[4294881.559000]  SoftMAC: Authentication response received from 00:0c:f6:03:96:ba but no queue item exists." <= anyone know what that means?
<kaoru_too> since then i have tried to startup the computer, and things appear to work fine
<nolimitsoya> !grub | goomie
<ubotu> goomie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<A3n> 00:OC:F6:03:96:BA is my Access Point
<goomie> thanks u
<anuragJ> nikin, ftp://ftp.proftpd.org/distrib/
<jrib> fromvega: first part lists files that got installed and the second part looks for anything in /etc/init.d.  I'm trying to see if there is a squid script there that gets called when you boot.  That way we can run it now and see if we can get any errors
<zspada15> A3n, oh
<anuragJ> nikin, and http://cr.yp.to/publicfile.html
<zspada15> A3n, ok
<zspada15> your going to want to sudo iwconfig ap 00:OC:F6:03:96:BA
<fromvega> jrib: ok, I'm just typing it
<fromvega> jrib, the output is: /etc/init.d    /etc/init.d/squid
<A3n> zspada but ap is already set to that
<jrib> fromvega: ok, now try:  sudo /etc/init.d/squid start
<maciek> witam :)
<maciek> jest ktos z polski?
<maciek> hehehe
<spinz8r> hi, i am trying to compile linux driver (BT usb dongle) but cant run ./configure, make,make install. What's wrong?
<ubun> i have amarok but not banshee in synaptic. amarok says it's for kde, i take it banshee was for gnome? i dont have gtkpod in synaptic either so i guess i'll have to install amarok
<jrib> ubun: you can use amarok in gnome
<jrib> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<jrib> !info banshee
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1460 kB, installed size 4388 kB
<dsnyders> spinz8r, Are you getting any error messages?
<jrib> ubun: you need to enable universe for banshee and gtkpod
<ubun> ah so it's just not as 'free'?
<spinz8r> dsnyders: nope.
<ubun> oh wait universe is free stuff just not as 'supported' right
<fromvega> jrib, and now?
<tomix> exit
<jrib> ubun: the things in universe are free, they just don't have gauranteed security updates from the main ubuntu team
<nolimitsoya> ubun, yes it is. its just not packaged by canonical, but by motus
<jrib> fromvega: what was the output
<ubun> how do you enable universe in synaptic
<jrib> !universe | ubun
<ubotu> ubun: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubun> thanks
<dsnyders> spinz8r, If you're not getting any error messages, what makes you think it didn't work?
<fromvega> jrib, Starting proxy server: squid.
<jrib> fromvega: does your failed command from before still fail?
<Valmarko> what is the plugin I have to use to play windows media content. I'm using gmplayer for tv streaming but it reports an error
<lesshaste> win32codecs?
<lesshaste> Valmarko, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<jamesbrose> apt-get only shows the programs that ive install, and when running apt-get update shows "reading package lists...done" no actual lists
<spinz8r> dsnyders: there was no output after i type those commands.tks
<Valmarko> tanks
<StephenL> i have a logitech usb headset.  When i view videos in firefox I no longer have any sound.  I was using a regular headset before.  In my volume control I have it set to the proper device.
<nolimitsoya> jamesbrose, sound like your sources.list has been flushed :)
<nikin> nolimitso: but there is no file called /etc/proftpd.conf
<nolimitsoya> nikin, create one then
<nikin> there is one called /etc/proftp/proftpd.conf ... is that ok?
<nolimitsoya> nikin, yes, use that
<nikin> kk
<mluser-work> Does anyone know if there is already a repository for the new ati 8.31.5 fglrx drivers?
<Marsmensch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dsnyders> spinz8r, no output at all?  You just typed in ./configure and the prompt reappeared on the next line?
<mluser-work> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nolimitsoya> mluser-work, use /msg to tlk to the bot instead of spamming :)
<nolimitsoya> *talk
<chosi> yeah
<chosi> and somebody please help me :(
<mluser-work> nolimitsoya: ooops.. sorry
<StephenL> In System->Preferences->Sound Whenever I try to test anything It says 'resource busy or not available'
<chosi> i'm still at that x11 problem
<nolimitsoya> mluser-work, no problem. just for future use :)
<Bakefy> I don't know how to add repositories in this version of ubuntu 6.10
<nolimitsoya> Bakefy, same way as any version
<fromvega> jrib, same error, I think that the problem is with .pid file
<nolimitsoya> !repositories | Bakefy
<ubotu> Bakefy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jrib> fromvega: oh ok, then it must be something with squid internals and I don't know anything about it, gl
<Bakefy> nolimitsoya, I thought that you added them in the synaptic package manager
<nikin> nolimitso: can you sen me your proFTPD.conf?
<nolimitsoya> Bakefy, you could, but i dont wuite see the point...
<fromvega> jrib: tks
<StephenL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<nolimitsoya> nikin, no :) i dont have physical access to that box, and not ssh either at present
<nikin> nolimitso: bl for me
<ubun> my sister and her bf who know almost nothing about computers, but have used windows to surf the web, said they want ubuntu on their pc after using it on my computer last night heh. they said it's "smooth" and easier to use
<nolimitsoya> ubun, good :)
<ubun> i guess it's easier to use in some senses once it's already set upt, but i know ill be the one setting it up =p
<allmanj> anyone here who knows the internals of debian-installer?
<nolimitsoya> ubun, not much to set up realy... just install and use :)
<nolimitsoya> allmanj, define 'internals' :)
<xored> if i use a software peace ( FCKeditor ) which is published under lgpl and build an web application with it, without chaning it, do i have to publish the whole code of the application "public" or only the part of FCKeditor, which maybe have changed ?
<Doow> what's the command to try and repair a system? (package-wise)
<ubun> nolimitosoya, true for just the web surfing that they'll mainly be doing and they have web email so that kills 2 birds
<allmanj> i'm attempting to make a modified version of the alternate cd to minimise the amount of user interaction needed. i want it not to scan a mirror as im not guaranteed network connectivity
<ubun> i should put it on an xbox and make it like a webtv
<nolimitsoya> xored, youd have to release the code of anything that can be thought of as deriveative work
<allmanj> i've been trawling around and somehow the .disk/base_installable is important. I think i need to make choose-mirror happy to just install from cd
<allmanj> but nothing i try seems to work
<allmanj> anyone know anything about this?
<gostview> hi all, anyone who can explain to me this error message when I try to unistall trough synaptic spamd E: spampd: the underprocess pre-removal script got error 4
<nolimitsoya> allmanj, couldnt you use the oem install mode?
<Bakefy> nolimitsoya, my version (6.10 Edgy) is different
<nolimitsoya> Bakefy, from what?
<allmanj> nolimitsoya: ? i don't know what you mean?
<Bakefy> The instructions
<nolimitsoya> allmanj, when booting the alternate cd, there is an option for oem installs.
<JackUK> hi everyone, I have a problem with my ATI drivers that I was wondering if someone could help me with?
<nolimitsoya> Bakefy, then adapt them. its perfectly simple: just add the aptline to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bakefy> nolimitsoya, I am trying to do this the gui way, I guess I will try the text
<allmanj> nolimitsoya: what's it supposed to do? how would it help me? Is it on dapper or just edgy?
<wuming> how can I boot to a ubuntu partition, if my mbr covered by windows xp?
* allmanj looks for documentation
<nolimitsoya> allmanj, i dont know about dapper, but its supposed to help create custom non interactive installs if i gotthings right
<nolimitsoya> !grub | wuming
<ubotu> wuming: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* DARKGuy waves :)
<Thawin> hi all. I have a problem. Until today ubuntu works great for my ati9600pro with a crt monitor with vga and 1280*1024, but now, i buy a new monitor , 20"lcd with 1680*1050 res and dvi but ubuntu dont detect nothing, and i cant change to this resolution. Any idea?
<AlphaN3> Hmph.. Can anyone tell me how I can get native-looking (i.e. themed) scrollbar in my XEmacs?
<nolimitsoya> Thawin, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<nikin> nolimitso: its getting worse, i cant even connect now
<nikin> mc
<solem> how can i build a deb file from source? that check for deps aswel.
<solem> :)
<Thawin> ok, thxs. I try
<jrib> solem: help.ubuntu.com has a guide
<allmanj> nolimitsoya: not exactly what i want. That mode requires you to do the install first and then it bothers the user less. What i want is to customise exactly what gets installed
<allmanj> so i can just provide a cd and i know they can't screw it up
<drach> Hello, I have problem with raid0, system is not able to mount /dev/md0 (md0 starts without problems) during ubuntu start, I aded /dev/md0 in fstab, but after  system boot /dev/md0 is not mounted
<solem> hum.. that looks quite advanced... i just want to make a deb fast and easy... not with diz etc
<drkm> does anyone have a link to how i can burn ubuntu to cd to boot off it?
<drkm> so i don't have to install it
<Jaak_> what is the driver name of the official ati driver?
<nolimitsoya> allmanj, you could set itup once, and then dd and copy to every other hdd :)
<jrib> solem: for what you ask, you need to understand how debs work
<Jaak_> right now i have Ati, the opensource one
<bluefox83> drkm, the cds are all live, you can run them without installing
<solem> bah... i had a link before :S
<bluefox83> sept for the server one, and i think the alternate one
<jrib> solem: maybe checkinstall?  This will not do what you asked however
<Gasten> drkm: burn the lvecd and it does what u want.
<drkm> ok thnanks
<solem> okey.
<solem> i used that before yes
<aconbere|work> Imrahil: upgrading to 1.5 fixed the problem hurah! for .dep packages.
<DutchR_PW> Jaak_: fglrx
<Alakazamz0r> hello all
<will__> yo
<nikin> shit
<nikin> sry
<DjViper> hm, my 'font' on the logon screen is huge
<DjViper> weird
<DjViper> fixed the gfxcard issue tho...
<Alakazamz0r> DjViper, check your framebuffer settings
<Alakazamz0r> :D
<DjViper> Alakazamz0r: where?
<kingrayray> hey, has anybody seen this kind of behaviour with BMP? http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/bmp_bug.jpg (regarding the skin of the playlist area)
<Alakazamz0r> DjViper, checking.
<DjViper> Alakazamz0r: its the font used when typing in logon and pw heh
<php-freak> Hey guys how do I download all folders through command line ftp, I know mget * gets all the files, but not the folders.
<DjViper> its weird, like 3x normal size
<Alakazamz0r> yeah, the GDM login screen?
<DjViper> everything else semms ok
<DjViper> yes
<DjViper> seems*
<kling0n> DjViper:  might be becasue the resolution is too low
<kingrayray> or dpi
<kling0n> because
<DjViper> 1920x1440 is too low?
<Alakazamz0r> yeah, or DPI would be something to check into.
<Alakazamz0r> No, that wouldn't be.
<DjViper> dpi, how do I check taht
<kling0n> DjViper:  is the resolution correct once you've logged in?
<DjViper> kling0n: res is ok even in gdm
<kling0n> ok
<DjViper> only the font is messed up
<kingrayray> i don't remember how to fix it, its a setting in xorg.conf regarding your physical screen size
<kingrayray> hold on a second, DjViper
<kingrayray> i'll get you a relevant link
<Alakazamz0r> yeah, kingrayray's on it.
<DjViper> ok
<DjViper> xorg module: i2c <- what is that?
<w3> can someone help me with istalling zd1211 on ubuntu 6.06 desktop?
<A3n-> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<kingrayray> DjViper: can i open a PM with you?
<A3n-> does that package work in dapper to?
<DjViper> kingrayray: sure
<A3n-> nvm
<Alakazamz0r> can anyone give me some hdparm tips?
<bipolar> Does anyone have sugestion for a good linux server vendor?
<Alakazamz0r> bipolar, try www.ev1servers.net
<Alakazamz0r> or www.alpahred.com
<Alakazamz0r> www.ev1servers.net is super cheap
<Alakazamz0r> bipolar, http://www.ev1servers.net/Dedicated/RTG/servers/valuextreme.aspx
<bipolar> Alakazamz0r: I don't mean hosting, I mean hardware :)
<Alakazamz0r> $69 USD / month
<Alakazamz0r> oooh
<Alakazamz0r> bipolar, http://www.penguincomputing.com/?option=com_content&task=view&id=119&Itemid=172
<Skyrail> I'm trying to compile this program using a compiler (I think that's what it is doing) using scons as that is what it says I should use...problem is its looking for a qt library and i haven't a clue what it's going on about
<nikin> can anyone suggest an eaasy to configure ftp server for an Anonymus FTP?
<Alakazamz0r> nikin, proftpd
<nikin> Alakazamz: i trried it but i had no luck with it, first i could not set an upload dir after it just didnt accepted anonymus connections anymore
<Skyrail> any idea?
<teicah> say i removed lftp from default edgy.. how do i re-install it from the cd?
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<Pelo> anyone know a ubuntu/linux version of speedfan ?   an app to monitor computer temperature and adjust fan speed according to settings ?
<Arclithion> Pelo: I've heard of such a program, but I forget what it was called.  :/
<DeamonminD> hello evryone
<DeamonminD> can anyone tell me how to install gtk themes?
<DeamonminD> i m new to linux
<Pelo> DeamonminD,  did you already dl the theme from somewhere ?
<teicah> DeamonminD: system|preferences|theme .. install theme
<sysdoc> DeamonminD, welcome to the REAL world....lol
<Amorgin> ou.
<DeamonminD> i heard we need to compile something .. someone on dalnet tolf me
<CydeWeys> Is this supposed to happen?  I installed a server version of Ubuntu 6.10 from CD and it didn't come with gcc installed?!?!
<DeamonminD> told*
<teicah> or unpack them and dump'em in ~/.themes
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: why would you want gcc on a server?
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: Is that a rhetorical question?
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: many security guru would frown upon this
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: Really?
<DeamonminD> all i have to download the gtk theme and put it in themes folder?
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: I dunno, I find it hard to compile a lot of stuff I need to run as server applications when I don't have a compiler ..
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: with gcc on a server, malicious coode can do even more malicious things..
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: for servers, the admin precompiles somewhere else......
<teicah> DeamonminD: unpack it first
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: Okay, let me explain a bit more.  I only have two Linux machines.  Both are "servers" in the sense that they sit somewhere and I only access them remotely.
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: but paranoids would not use a kernel with modules enabled on a server, so it's another story probably.
<DeamonminD> teicah: after unpack i m supposed to put it in themes folder?
<teicah> hidden folder ".themes"  note the preceding dot.. in your home directory.. yes
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: to make a long story short, you probably just need to install "buid-essentials"
<Pelo> DeamonminD,  you probably don'T even have to unpack and the install feature will likely put it in the right folder itself
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: E: Couldn't find package buid-essentials
<teicah> then go to system|preferences|theme and you should be able to see/use your new theme
<CydeWeys> You mean build-essentialls?
<DeamonminD> Thanx :D
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: yes, sorry for the typo
<Pelo> CydeWeys,  no S at the end
<CydeWeys> Okay, good, that seems to have the essentials that I need.
<CydeWeys> gcc didn't get everything
<teicah> DeamonminD: if you want all users to be able to use the theme.. put it in /usr/share/themes
<DeamonminD> okies :D
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: Thanks for that tip, I was also having problems getting SLIME to compile and now it's working.
<Huiber1> !slime
<ubotu> slime: Superior LISP Interaction Mode for Emacs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:20060618-1 (edgy), package size 548 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<CydeWeys> (Getting greeted with "Connected. Cyde, this could be the start of a beautiful program." everytime you start up SLIME is neato, too.)
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: hmm, ok
<fromvega> hello agin
<fromvega> gain
<fromvega> again
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: SLIME is very good for writing Lisp.  If you don't write lots of Lisp, you probably don't need to worry about SLIME.
<Skyrail> I'm trying to install/compile something but it carries on stopping as it can't find the qt library? any ideas?
<Huiber1> we get the point
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: no need, I'm a Java devel myself
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: SLIME isn't available as a Ubuntu package either, which is rather annoying.  It *should* be.
<fromvega> sorry, who was helping me with SQUID process here?
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: Speaking of Java, which Ubuntu package do I install to get javac?
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: ubotu says it's in edgy?
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: I'm running 6.10
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: then slime should be available....
<fromvega> jrib: you
<fromvega> jrib: are you there?
<jrib> fromvega: me?  yes, what's up
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: I couldn't find it.
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: brb checking my java install
<Huiber1> !slime > CydeWeys
<Skyrail> anyone?
<fromvega> jrib: I have removed squid with apt-get but when I type "ps ax | grep squid" I receive "9821 pts/1 R+ 0:00 grep squid" as the ouput. Does it mean that squid is running?
<sysrage> no
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: "Package slime is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source."
<ubun> it's amazing that there's almost a thousand people in here and i'd say i've seen at least 95% of all questions get answered 24/7
<DeamonminD> teicah: do u know any transparent theme for gnome?
<jrib> fromvega: nope, that means 'grep squid' is runnning
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: E: Package slime has no installation candidate
<PriceChild> ubun: Don't you love the ubuntu community :)
<ubun> =] 
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: hmmm, ubotu is lying :-(
<CydeWeys> fromvega: Try /etc/init.d/squid stop
<Lam_> how do i generate a new hash for xorg.conf?
<teicah> DeamonminD: transparent? gtk theme? or metacity?  i don't think i undersatnd your q
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: It's not a big deal, I already downloaded and compiled from CVS, and the CVS version is kept more up-to-date than the package anyway.
<meshugga> chaps, i need assistance with ati dualhead
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: here at home I installed sun-java5-jdb and more from the multiverse repos
<DeamonminD> what is difference b/w gtk theme and metacity?
<DeamonminD> :S?
<fromvega> jrib, CydeWeys: I have executed apt-get remove squid but its folder is still there...
<meshugga> i want to run two different x servers on each head
<meshugga> of my thinkpad t30
<meshugga> any hints?
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: at work I use a version from ubuntutower.net (because then sun java was not directly available in ubuntu)
<meshugga> i remember being an howto out there, but i miss the google magic to find it
<DeamonminD> :(
<teicah> gtk dresses apps .. metacity deals with window decorations (borders)
<jrib> fromvega: you need to remove it with the --purge option:  sudo apt-get --purge remove squid, and you probably also need to remove the dependencies like squid-common
<DeamonminD> ahan okies
<DeamonminD> so metacity themes wud be transparent rite?
<teicah> have you visited gnome-look.org?
<DeamonminD> yes just entered in it
<teicah> actually neither .. i think.. to support really transparency .. you need something like beryl .. and if you are a newbie.. you have quite a bit of reading ahead, but nothing too dificult
<dbcalo> does anyone here know how to get cedega to run correctly on ubuntu edgy?
<fromvega> jrib: tks, I'll try
<DeamonminD> teicah: what is beryl?
<teicah> check what you can do w/it http://tinyurl.com/vuyxq
<Huiber1> dbcalo: I just bought the licence, installed it, and was done......
<Huiber1> !beryl
<dbcalo> support told me to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: I can't seem to find sun-java5-jdb , even in the multiverse?
<teicah> DeamonminD: check it out http://www.beryl-project.org/
<jrib> CydeWeys: what is jdb?
<DeamonminD> okies
<DeamonminD> :)
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: are you using synaptic? my ypos should not bother you that much :-)
<dbcalo> Huiberl, it consistently crashes ubuntu for me.
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: It's called a jdk..
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: You typoed again :-/
<DeamonminD> teicah: i need to download something for beryl?
<Huiber1> dbcalo: hmmm, I installed under dapper, then upgrade to edgy latter, nevver had any probs, sorry
<aguz> i need help with LimeWire please :S
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: No, I'm not using Synaptic ... isn't that GUI-only?  I'm just using apt-get.
<teicah> definately
<CydeWeys> Anyway, now that I spelled jdk correctly I did find the package in the multiverse.
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: yeah, I like typing fast, and allmost allways forget to speelcheck :-)
<aguz> could you help me?
<jrib> !frostwire | aguz
<ubotu> aguz: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<aguz> thanks :)
<CydeWeys> So when does Java go truly open source?  This year, right?
<Huiber1> !beryl > me
<teicah> check out the beryl forums for detailed instruction for your distro/architecture
<teicah> instructions
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: yes, it's a christmas pressent from sun
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: Awesome.
<DeamonminD> yes i m doing that :)
<teicah> i'll be back.. my dad needs to use the phone
<webweaver2006> does anyone here know how to dasable usb at boot up.  Also in the install set up my second card isn
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: well, yes, finaly a license even the debian people can agree to, so I've heard
<webweaver2006> tisnt being recognized
<freddy> can someone tell me a repository for wine package?
<freddy> i can't find it!
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: What's the speculation on the license?  GPL?  LGPL?  BSD/MIT?  WTFPL?
<DeMixx> Hi
<CydeWeys> freddy: Enable universe or maybe multiverse packages.  See http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Repositories
<freddy> ok thanks.. let me try that
<DeMixx> I need al little help with xchat-gnome
<LordMetroid> what does principled mean?
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: sun own, but the free software foundation say it qualifies fro "free-as-in-speech"
<DeMixx> my nickname is demixx
<DeMixx> making a whois gives demixx@p54A388EE.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: Why do they have to be different?  Why not just LGPL?
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: I just hope this will not leed to exsessive forking and "patching", we have an enterprise to run where I work :-)
<DeMixx> i want to change the "demixx" left of the @
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: Yeah, don't I know it ..
<DeMixx> how can i do this??
<Jeeva> #ubuntu-za for fucking retards
<CydeWeys> DeMixx: You mean on IRC?  You need to get an IRC cloak.  It's rather complicated.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-240-74-204.telkomadsl.co.za]  by LjL
<CydeWeys> DeMixx: Or if you just want you change your nickname, it's /nick NewName
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DeMixx> no, only left of tha @
<Huiber1> CydeWeys: nice talking to ya, but dinner is ready, I'm off :-)
<DeMixx> enjoy yor meal :-)
<DeMixx> cydeweys: cloak?
<gop> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Valmarko> First line of info from glx is: ibGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<CydeWeys> Huiber1: Seeya
<OneSeventeen> I am setting up an Ubuntu 6.06 LAMP server, and want to be able to use OpenOffice.org and Inkscape from the command line (which requires me to install X)  should I install X, or just start over with a standard desktop install and add Apache, PHP , and MySQL?
<CydeWeys> DeMixx: Yeah, it's IRC stuff.  Kind of complicated and takes a lond while and human involvement on the part of IRC network ops.
<CydeWeys> OneSeventeen: No need at all to start over, just install the additional packages you need, including X.
<drach> Hello, I have problem with raid0, system is not able to mount /dev/md0 (md0 starts without problems) during ubuntu start, I added /dev/md0 in fstab, but after system reboot /dev/md0 is not mounted,
<DeMixx> hm, with gaim this works fine
<OneSeventeen> CydeWeys, thanks, I just wanted to make sure there wasn't a reason to avoid that approach
<DeMixx> i have a different nick and text left of the @
<misteryblueeyes> hellou
<CydeWeys> OneSeventeen: As far as I'm aware they're just different sets of initially installed packages.
<misteryblueeyes> who is here?
<KcoP9> hola
<KcoP9> alguien habla espaol
<LjL> !es | KcoP9
<ubotu> KcoP9: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<CydeWeys> DeMixx: If you're talking about your whois info in IRC, I would contend that it really doesn't matter.
<gansinho> hello, anyone knows how I install apt in my palm without having to boot in win? My palm is fully configured syncing and all that, but I couldn't found somewere the instructions to use pilot-smth  to install aps in the palm
<misteryblueeyes> can someone spike german??
<DeMixx> ja, ich
<gansinho> misteryblueeyes, there is a channel to german speechers
<misteryblueeyes> :) ok
<DeMixx> cedeweys: it does matter
<rausb0> misteryblueeyes: ich auch, aber nicht in diesem channel
<php-freak> does ubuntu have a ftp client ?
<misteryblueeyes> no
<php-freak> instead of command line cause I can't download folders at one time?
<nolimitsoya> !de | misteryblueeyes
<ubotu> misteryblueeyes: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DeMixx> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gansinho> php-freak, sudo apt-get gftp
<misteryblueeyes> aha
<leviathan> hello!!
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, use wget -R <dir>
<cronoz`HG> hi
<php-freak> and that will download the directory at once?
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, yes
<cronoz`HG> i have a problem
<cronoz`HG> Kernel Panic - not syncing: IO-APIC
<cronoz`HG> what can i do?
<bdragonmsl> anyone know of a good way to tweak my nvidia card in ubuntu?
<php-freak> how could I download alll files, and directories at once?
<php-freak> whats -r mean anyways
<rausb0> php-freak: its -r, not -R
<php-freak> k
<php-freak> case sensitive
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, recursive, meaning itll download all files and directories below that point
<php-freak> hehe
<php-freak> I see
<crackcorn> howdy, im using konversation in gnome because its pretty similar to mirc. the problem is when i click on links, it opens them in quanta, id rather have the links open in firefox. i have firefox set to be the preferred application for wbe browsing. any ideas?
<Jumper> can someone answer... I am considering installing to my hard drive. I normally use Xandros. When I look at "my computer"... I see only the local home dir and root. Floppy and CD. There is no hda1 or 2 or hdb3 or hdb7
<cronoz`HG> Kernel Panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn`t work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report. then try booting with the "noapic" otpion.
<cronoz`HG> help me plz
<drkm> cronoz`HG: format
<php-freak> some guy is trying to have me enter the command top into my terminal?
<cronoz`HG> format?
<cronoz`HG> ^_^
<drkm> yeah
<CydeWeys> crackcorn: Did you look through all of the options available in konversation?
<nolimitsoya> Jumper, there is a big difference between filesystems and physical drives
<crackcorn> i tried, i didnt see any setting that would let me adjust what opens the links
<Valmarko> First line of info from glx is: ibGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b. Is it a problem?
<Jumper> yes, but I want file manager to see both drives and all partitions. when I click /mnt is says "empty"
<php-freak> I'm logged into my ftp
<leviathan> somebody can help me to install a wireless card with chip rtl8185l... the ubuntu 6.10 detect and install the modules but when I active the card in System - Administration - Network these be locked
<php-freak> and typed wget -r <dir>, but its saying invalid command
<nolimitsoya> Jumper, i dont quite understand the problem. what do you want? be specific
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, did you substitute <dir> for the directory you want to download ;)
<Jumper> specific.  I want the ability to click on a "file manager" and see all pgysical drives and partitions
<php-freak> well yea
<php-freak> im at the ftp prompt
<crackcorn> from what i can find, i might need to install kcontrol, do you think that would have any issues with gnome
<Arkangel> eee
<Arkangel> hello
<nolimitsoya> Jumper, that wont happen. windows user, are you? read up on mountpoints
<nolimitsoya> Jumper, linux isnot windows, in any way.
<Jumper> no   and yes re windows user :)
<Jumper> I use Xandros 90% of the time
<Mr_Scorpio> Hello.
<nolimitsoya> Jumper, you cant access physical devices. neither in windows or unix. you access partitions, and these are mounted. in windows they mount as c:/ d:/ etc, and in unix they mount as a folder of you chioce
<Pie-rate> is there any way to remove the title bar of a window?
<nolimitsoya> *coice
<Jumper> I use their file manager, I see my "filesystem" and also can expand and see both physical drives and all partitions.  and copy/use files among them all
<nolimitsoya> *h
<Pie-rate> in gnome?
<crackcorn> is there a way to remove openoffice without having it uninstall or break ubuntu desktop
<LjL> php-freak, err, you don't need to be at the ftp prompt, but on a shell prompt
<LjL> !wget
<PriceChild> crackcorn: it doesn't matter if you uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<PriceChild> crackcorn: ubuntu-desktop is just a fake package, which installs everything else to make sure upgrades go well
<nolimitsoya> Jumper, you wont get that. get used to it ;)
<Mr_Scorpio> How do I uninstall Xgl and Compiz!?
<nolimitsoya> Jumper, mount at a conviniet place instead
<PriceChild> Mr_Scorpio: follow the guide you used to install them... just backwards
<Jumper> I have it now using xandros file manager
<php-freak> I see
<nolimitsoya> Jumper, also, all drivermount under /media in ubuntu
<php-freak> ljl
<Jumper>  and similar using knoquerer id I recall name in some distro's I have looked at
<thespore> How can I disable the login box that comes up when you try to bring the desktop back up after screensaver kicks in?
<gop> hey
<Jumper> ok, maybe it is there, all the "partitions"  I was looking in /mnt
<gop> beside fs-driver is thier any other way to mount ext3 filesystem in windows
<PriceChild> thespore: system>preferences>screensaver. its one of the checkboxes there
<PriceChild> gop: not that i know of
<enyc> gop: im sure ther are a few different drivers
<gop> fs-driver don't seem to work for me
<nolimitsoya> Jumper, but not in ubuntu, unless you start making symlinks and bookmarks. do it the right way instead of the windows-look-alike way, wich is very inefficiet anyway
<klick> hey all, can anyone tell me why "xset s blank" doesn't blank my screen imediately?
<arrow> hi all
<PriceChild> gop: what's wrong with it?
<enyc> gop: also there is 'explore2fs' but that does not 'mount' the filesystem
<thespore> PriceChild, I don't have a screensaver item in the preferences menu :S
<gop> what should I type in google enyc
<Jumper> nope  /media is (empty)
<gop> enyc oh
<enyc> gop: not sure ;-)
<klick> no error message is returned i figure im typing something wrong
<PriceChild> thespore: using gnome?
<thespore> PriceChild, yes
<gop> PriceChild well, it won't mount my ext3 drive in windows not sure why
<nolimitsoya> Jumper, did you boot the live dvd? then you need to mount manualy
<thespore> PriceChild, on dapper
<PriceChild> thespore: run gnome-screensaver-preferences
<Jumper> ok, that is the answer I needed  stupid me expected them to be mounted
<php-freak> okay one more question, how do I change my current folder where the wget is going to download the files to?
<PriceChild> thespore: oh dapper... should still be the same command, but i'm probably being silly and its different
<thespore> PriceChild, command not found
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, itll download wherever you are at the moment
<PriceChild> thespore: actually yeah it'll be different... they used xscreensaver in dapper
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, just cd to another cd
<php-freak> k
<php-freak> now whats apt-get mean?
<ubun> why does 'system monitor' report megabytes as "MiB" there's no 'i' in megabyte, there's no 'i' in team either
<Jumper> actually I have used Xandros since version 2, 3 and now ver4  I have looked ober/installed dozen or three diff distro's
<PriceChild> thespore: use autocomplete (tab) to do soemthing like xscreensaver-config
<nolimitsoya> !apt | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<leviathan> somebody can help me to install a wireless card with chip rtl8185l... the ubuntu 6.10 detect and install the modules but when I active the card in System - Administration - Network these be locked
<PriceChild> ubun: "Million" maybe?
<Jumper> every time I have tried ubuntu, I just plain dislike it.  must be me as it is "popular"
<nolimitsoya> ubun, a mibibit is 1000000b
<PriceChild> Jumper: then don't use it :)
<zylche> ubun, but if there's no 'i' in the team, and 'u' aren't in the team, then no one's on the god damnned team!
<php-freak> I see
<ubun> well it says KiB too
<PriceChild> Jumper: Find the distribution that is right for you :)
<Jumper> firured I would install and try and see what inclines people to choose to use it
<inmas> k   tal
<php-freak> nolimitoysa: now when I use the wget -r (do i put ftp address here with directory)?
<fromvega> jrib: the squid process is not being up. I do start it, then after a while it goes off and do not list in the process list!
<PriceChild> Jumper: we don't mind as long as you don't tell others its not right for them either without them trying it
<inmas> kien  eres
<nolimitsoya> ubun, a mibibyte is 1000000byte, and a kibibyte is 1000byte
<LjL> !es | inmas
<ubotu> inmas: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zylche> ohh, they're making up names now are they?
<zylche> Damn americans!
<Jumper> I have puppl linux on a usb, it works well, simply mepic on  a partition, as well as pclinuxos on another
<ubun> hmm never heard of mibitit in 10 years of computing, weird.
<jrib> fromvega: try to read the docs to see if it has logs somewhere
<ubun> thanks
<inmas> eres     tonto
<Jumper> none work as well or easy as xandros
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gop> Looking for Linux Partitions
<gop> No LVM2 detected
<ubun> mibibit i meant :/
<thespore> PriceChild, got it, FYI.. it's "xscreensaver-command -prefs"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gop> PriceChild Found 0 ext2/ext3 partitions
<PriceChild> thespore: well done :)
<thespore> PriceChild, I'm guessing I just uncheck the "Lock screen after..." box?
<Jumper> right now, I have linux mint cd running
<jokoon> Hello :) I'm using GVIM, can I be helped about how to set the default font, it resets itself each time I launch it ...
<PriceChild> thespore: yeah that'll be the one
<thespore> PriceChild, thanks for your help
<Jumper> I dislike gnome for sure, but could get used to it
<nolimitsoya> ubun, its invented to circumvent the (logical) "problem" with 1mb not being 1000000b...
<PriceChild> thespore: any time
<ubun> i see
<zylche> nolimitsoya, "logical"
<gop> PriceChild is thier a third option
<gop> or a reason why my ext drive won't mount in windows with drivers
<jerp> I just installed a game that says it can't find a file (libstdc++.so.5).  All I find in '/usr/lib' is libstdc++.so.6  Any help would be appreciated.
<nolimitsoya> zylche, well, the "problem" is of a logical character. its just not a problem, but a "problem"
<PriceChild> gop: I don't know really sorry
<nolimitsoya> ;)
<isolda> solda
<PriceChild> jerp: what game?
<jerp> ut200
<jerp> 4
<PriceChild> !libstdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libstdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !libstdc++
<nolimitsoya> gop, have you mounted them? theres an ext2 controller in the control panel after installation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libstdc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jumper> difficult to judge without an install and use a few days... now I know my other "files" in whichever drive or partition" will be avaible, maybe I will try it
<PriceChild> nolimitsoya: he left
<ubun> google says mibibit is supposed to be spelled mebibit btw
<PriceChild> jerp: just looking for you
<jerp> thanks :)
<nolimitsoya> ubun, might very well be. :) i find the whole thing quite silly to be honest, so ive never used the term
<ubun> yeah
<PriceChild> Jerp: hmm... before i search for you... maybe try copying the file to the same location but with the 5 instead? :P
<jerp> I've got libstdc++5 in the synaptic but no ~c++.so.5
<PriceChild> jerp: if it doesn't work, then just delete the file and we'll try something else
<sid> I have a Windows XP machine for a teacher from my University...it's got an 80 gig hdd that is used by a windows partition(brand new machine). Is it easy to put Ubuntu on this machine?
<nolimitsoya> sid, yes
<ubun> extremely
<PriceChild> sid: you can even just run off of the cd drive to test it out first
<PriceChild> sid: won't change your harddrive
<sid> PriceChild: right, I understand I can use it as a livecd. PriceChild but I have the windows admin here, and he does like 20 windows machines a day. And he claims nothing will resize the NTFS partition properly and it will be messed up.
<ubun> ah the entire 80gb is used by XP? guess you gotta resize the partitions with partition magic or fips or something ive done, but should still be easy
<sid> PriceChild: Will the NTFS work properly or have any problems?
<jerp> PriceChild, change the name during the copy/move?
<nolimitsoya> sid, in theory itll work, but have a backup
<PriceChild> sid: You can read, but not write to ntfs safelt
<PriceChild> *safely
<nolimitsoya> PriceChild, thats not what he asked ;)
<PriceChild> sid: you can write to ntfs... but back everything up and don't blame me if you experience data loss
<sid> PriceChild: So what is Ubuntu going to do? Use parted to resize it?
<sid> (edgy I'm talking about)
<nolimitsoya> sid, yes
<PriceChild> sid: I have bad experiences with resizing ntfs
<PriceChild> sid: if you do resize... then defrag it first
<PriceChild> hey Joe_CoT
<PriceChild> jerp: yeah
<sid> So will I be able to pop in an edgy disc, and it will take the 80 gig partition and make it 70 gigs say?
<PriceChild> sid: yes
<Joe_CoT> pricechild: hey, hows it goin
<nolimitsoya> sid, yes, but have a backup
<sid> k
<PriceChild> Joe_CoT: average
<jerp> ok, I'll give it a try,
<JuJuBee> I need to perform a password recovery on a cisco router.  My connection to the router comes through an access server.  I am using terminal to telnet to the AS and then jump on a console line to the router.  I cannot seem to get the boot process to break.  What is the break key for terminal?
<Joe_CoT> Pricechild: haha, isn't it always. I'm at work right now, so mostly just idling in my loco channel, but i'll be on later. much later
<PriceChild> Joe_CoT: have fun
<ubun> if he's the admin tell him to use the livecd to decide he wants to install ubuntu, t hen try it with a partition resizer on ONE backed up computer, if it works great if not then reinstall windows on it as a dual-boot ubuntu+XP machine, use that for a while decide if you want JUST ubuntu or all machines to be ubuntu+XP. if so then im sure he has norton 'ghost' which will help automate the process right :)
<ubun> in the end it will be worth it anyway :/
<ubun> as opposed to hefty vista upgrade fees or whatever :p
<optikalmouse> where are the ATI binary drivers?
<beasty> lol
<beasty> lindenlab
<beasty> ytnom: why does lindenlab ring a bell to me ?
<optikalmouse> Second Life?
<Jumper> I have resized ntfs without a problem, make an extra fat32 partition to exchange data between os's on
<beasty> optikalmouse: ?
<ytnom> beasty: yup. lindenlab=second life
<optikalmouse> tada
<optikalmouse> now tell me where to get the good ATI drivers :P
<beasty> wth is second life ?
<leon> ff
<ytnom> beasty: online virtual world.
<ubun> :/
<beasty> ow
<beasty> i dnno
<ytnom> I don't really work for them, though, so nobody get the wrong idea
<JuJuBee> What is the break key sequence for terminal?
<tx22> Is MSN working for you guys (msn messenger) ?
<beasty> ytnom: who cares ?
<willskills> ctrl c
<beasty> tx22: well i'm like always using connection :(
<willskills> yes tx22
<willskills> gaim is running msn just fine
<beasty> euhm
<ytnom> beasty: I don't. more in case someone does.
<beasty> s/using/losing
<tx22> willskills: Becuase no one is recieving any of my messages on MSN, (I'm using gaim) and my contacts keep signing off/on
<mathieu__> is there a free software addressbook that supports pictures in linux ?
<beasty> wow this is cool
<jesus> que onda
<beasty> i might be not connected to the internet
<JuJuBee> willskills : not to break out of a program running in terminal... I need to send a break to a router so I can do a password recovery...
<beasty> msn says that :s
<jesus> algun canal en espaol
<starfishy> i am trying to run ubuntu 6.10 in a VMware virtual machine. Everything works except mounting the iso disk image to install vmware-tools. when i mount that and open the mount point in konqueror i get lots of icons with total gibberish as 'names'
<gharz> i heard from a friend that there's already a 3d desktop... anybody knows what the file is?
<starfishy> anyone run into that problem yet?
<nolimitsoya> !beryl | gharz
<ubotu> gharz: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ver0niqu3> hi all
<LjL> !es | jesus
<ubotu> jesus: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jesus> (y)
<beasty> !nerd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nerd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beasty> ;)
<LjL> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<jesus> como me puedo conectar
<gharz> thanks!!!!
<Hexidigital> jesus: /j #ubuntu-es
<ver0niqu3> other than azureus do you know another bit torrent client with a GUI and with th possibility to have more torrents in the same window?
<dreaddy> micro torrent
<nolimitsoya> torrent ;)
<ver0niqu3> for linux?
<dreaddy> yea...can't find that character
<jesus> thanks
<nolimitsoya> dreaddy, alt+ctrl+m
<optikalmouse> BitTorrent
<optikalmouse> that's a good client
<optikalmouse> it's written in Python too
<ver0niqu3> i usually use micro torrent under win...but didn't work under linux
<dreaddy> thanks
<optikalmouse> so it MUST be good
<optikalmouse> :P
<nolimitsoya> ver0niqu3, no, but works with wine
<optikalmouse> and i still need ATI drivers :/
<ver0niqu3> bit torrent cannot manage more torrents in the same window
<optikalmouse> i have a 256mb ati card, i want to use all it's power
<nolimitsoya> !fglrx | optikalmouse
<ubotu> optikalmouse: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<optikalmouse> ver0niqu3: i thought it could...
<optikalmouse> what do you mean by manage?
<optikalmouse> download more than one torrent?
<jerp> pricechild, are you still here?
<PriceChild> jerp: one second....
<jerp> ok
<optikalmouse> nolimitsoya: thank you!
<zezu> partition type id 83 is ext2 ?
<nolimitsoya> zezu, no
<nolimitsoya> zezu, ext is afilesystem, not a partition type
<ver0niqu3> optikalmouse, have more torrents file in the same window
<zezu> err
<zezu> right
<optikalmouse> ver0niqu3: yes i think it can
<ver0niqu3> and like azureus when i open the program i get all my torrents there
<ver0niqu3> not open all torrents every time i close bittorrent
<nolimitsoya> ver0niqu3, check out transmission or install wine to run torrent
<leviathan> somebody can help me to install a wireless card with chip rtl8185l... the ubuntu 6.10 detect and install the modules but when I active the card in System - Administration - Network these be locked
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | leviathan
<ubotu> leviathan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ver0niqu3> i really think no optikalmouse ...original bittorrent didn't do it
<zezu> so filesystem id type 83 is ?
<leviathan> ok
<Jumper>  ext3 I think
<leviathan> thanks
<nolimitsoya> zezu, thats not a filesystem, but a partition type ;)
<ubun> hopefully firefox will make a built in BT client like opera soon
<nolimitsoya> zezu, linux partition type
<gharz> is beryl available on synaptic?
<zezu> ok, the real issue is i can't get it to mount
<apokryphos> !beryl | gharz
<ubotu> gharz: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<nolimitsoya> gharz, no, not unless you add new repos
<optikalmouse> ver0niqu3: i'm pretty sure the latest does
<nolimitsoya> zezu, is it formatted?
<zezu> well
<atarinox> can somebody help me with my soundcard...it seems to have suddenly stopped working
<gimmulf> !flash
<nolimitsoya> !sound | atarinox
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zezu> I used dd to make a copy of an entire drive
<ubotu> atarinox: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<optikalmouse> ver0niqu3: i was downloading 3+ torrents at once a month ago in the bt client
<zezu> then wrote it back to another drive
<zezu> fdisk reads it like it read the first
<zezu> ( i didn't know if dd would copy  the part table and MBR )
<proty> hello, can someone explain me what mens " a switchboard error" on GAin or aMsn?
<zezu> so the data is there, and it seems it has the part. table at least
<zezu> or else fdisk wouldn't list it
<zezu> if i just use mount without a fs type, it tells me i need to specify a fs type
<nolimitsoya> zezu, try 'sudo mount -t auto /dev/<device> /<path>
<zezu> ok
<optikalmouse> ver0niqu3: if you download the client from the website it's fine. for some reason the version i have has NO GUI :/
<zezu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<nolimitsoya> zezu, use gparted the check what filesystem it is
<atarinox> ubotu: i don't see anything about alsa...i'm using xfce though...maybe that's different?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i don't see anything about alsa...i'm using xfce though...maybe that's different? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zezu> ok i'll try
<PriceChild> jerp: Im' back sorry
<jerp> pricechild, I got a couple replies when I tried to enter the initiating command to run the game....
<jerp> pricechild, reply1_  ./ut2004-bin: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by ./ut2004-bin)
<jerp> pricechild, reply2_  ./ut2004-bin: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5: version `CXXABI_1.2' not found (required by ./ut2004-bin)
<Jaak_> i am trying to remove the opensource ati and return back to fglrx, but i get Mesa project driver when i type fglrxinfo now what?
<PriceChild> jerp: I'd get rid of the copy then
<PriceChild> jerp: need to find the "proper way"
<ubun> beryl looks like it's straight out of the movie 'hackers'
<zezu> all marked as unknown
<jerp> ok, I couldn;t find those files in synaptic
<nolimitsoya> zezu, then things did gowell :)
<PriceChild> ubun: Its a "proper" 3d desktop isn't it :)
<zezu> ;)
<nolimitsoya> *didnt
<zezu> let me see if the original disc has the same result
<PriceChild> ubun: before i used linux, its what i imagined vista would look like
<zezu> perhaps its a custom fs
<PriceChild> ubun: especially with the new "3d world" plugin
<ubun> i wanna try it but im not sure how i'd fare on my ati 64mb card
<nolimitsoya> ubun, should be fine
<ubun> cool
<nolimitsoya> ubun, beryl works with gf2 and up :)
<Thialfihar> eyup
<HeavyAl> hey all, got a hairy wireless problem .. posted it to the forums and was wondering if someone might want to check it out
<HeavyAl> too much to post here
<Thialfihar> How can I set it up so many applications can produce sound at the same time? I'm on Edgy and got some Intel audio chipset.
<freddy> hey guys, main repository for wine is down! http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<HeavyAl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1856771#post1856771
<Thialfihar> And sound works fine as long as it is only one application using it.
<julianx> hello
<freddy> does someone now another one?
<freddy> someone know another one?
<Jaak_> anyway of playing World of Warcraft on the opensource ati drivers? anyone here playing it on the opensource ati drivers?
<julianx> play WoW it's possible in ubuntu ? :s
<zezu> great, the original disc has the same "issue"
<zezu> custom filesystem i'd imagine
<nolimitsoya> zezu, i find that very unlikely. something probable went wrong during backup
<nolimitsoya> *y
<nolimitsoya> cant type today :/
<Jaak_> Julianx, yes it's very well playable under ubu
<da1andonly83> hi i am new to ubuntu and i dont know why but on installation the screen has hundreds of lines across and u cant read the image, there like four mouses but the picture is fine when the welcome screen comes on. I have tried it in safe graphics mode as well ????
<nemesis4u> can someone help me - I have looked all over the web for this answer
<trappist> da1andonly83: the only solution I know for that is to disable the splash altogether - it would be great if you could take a picture of it and file a bug (if there's not already a bug)
<Ash-Fox> Hmm, what's with the X updates? I can't find them in USN? Is there some other mailing lsit I can subscribe to to find out update information?
<trappist> Ash-Fox: from the changelog, it looks like it's just some dependency fixes
<da1andonly83> how do u disable the flash?
<da1andonly83> i mean splash
<nemesis4u> Could anyone help me - I am trying to Rar a video 900meg into 50 meg rar files.... how? and is there a gui to do it as well?
<trappist> da1andonly83: get rid of 'quiet splash' in the boot options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ash-Fox> trappist, happen to know of any mailing list that will notify me in future about these updates?
<StephenL> da1andonly83:  I had the same problem when I was installing ubuntu edgy on my mother's computer.
<julianx> jaak_ i didn't know
<trappist> Ash-Fox: not that I know of, unfortunately
<zezu> nolimitsoya, no, this is for an arcade game, and like i said, the original disk has the same troubles
<zezu> the original disk still works in the system
<tonyyarusso> Ash-Fox: dapper-changes, edgy-changes, and feisty-changes have some info
<zezu> the backup does not, but it doesn't even detect the hdd
<unimatrix9> how can i change the ugly fonts in audacity?
<Jaak_> julianx, well it works fine with nvidia, ati just sucks, especially for linux usrs...
<unimatrix9> is there an optimized package for this audacity progrom, with better fonts?
<ailean> what's wrong with the fonts unimatrix9 ?
<da1andonly83> hi trapist i pressed f6 and now there is a one line saying quite mode ---
<da1andonly83> now what i do
<da1andonly83> splash something
<amaia> how can i list the contents of an iso file?
<nemesis4u> Could anyone help me - I am trying to Rar a video 900meg into 50 meg rar files.... how? and is there a gui to do it as well?
<seppe> can anyone help me with SSH tunneling? I use OpenSSH on WindowsXP and I try to create a tunnel in Ubuntu with putty
<julianx> jaaK_ but i have a ati graficboard & i dont have any...
<fabio__|> where is stored the frequencies a monitor can use? in xorg.conf i have just found the screen resolution and color depht..
<da1andonly83> it goes boot options .ze= some numbers root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash
<da1andonly83> so what does one do?
<ailean> nemesis4u, if you install the rar package, then Archive Manager should be able to do it for you
<nemesis4u> i tried - that but i cannot find that feature and not sure what i am doing wrong - it keeps creating one file
<nemesis4u> where do i change the setting
<crackcorn> !share folders
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share folders - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<julianx> jaaK_ i did install xgl and emerald
<Navyseal> hey
<julianx> it turn perfectly
<HeavyAl> c'mon guys, no one wants to take a shot at a real stumper of a problem?
<HeavyAl> please?
<julianx> it turns perfectly
<seppe> can anyone help me with SSH tunneling? I use OpenSSH on WindowsXP and I try to create a tunnel in Ubuntu with putty
<ailean> nemesis4u, yeah, i don't see it either, sorry
<HeavyAl> seppe: just try 'ssh whateverlocation.com' at a command line
<julianx> what is your problem?
<nemesis4u> Does anyone else know how to do it?
<Navyseal> i've installed a old graphic card in my computer, a GForce2 mx200, do i have to install the nvidia drivers for the ubuntu 6.10?
<nemesis4u> Created multiple rar files from one movie file -- splitting of the files at a certain size>
<seppe> HeavyAl: I know that .. but it's the configuration with the tunnel itself I struggling with
<HeavyAl> seppe: sorry, i cant help with in depth config .. generally I just ssh to the location i want, accept the key and thats it.
<abdiel> Hi I've got a problem with wifi network under edgy eft. the network seems to connect only to local sites (192.168.*) but can't reach any remote adress
<seppe> HeavyAl: yeah, that's just SSH'ing .. but I'm trying to tunnel VNC through SSH
<Navyseal> i've installed a old graphic card in my computer, a GForce2 mx200, do i have to install the nvidia drivers for the ubuntu 6.10?
<hilz> hi people. Is there a way to make an ubuntu machine act as a desktop sharing server to allow two firewalled windows clients to share their desktops with each other?  is there a certain package that i can install that will do that?
<julianx> navyseal you can install the free-driver for gforce if you dosn't use the 3d rending
<julianx> i think
<Navyseal> i use
<abdiel> you need the nvidia LEGACY driver
<freddy> hi.. i'm running a configure script, and i get this error... http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<freddy> sorry..
<freddy> this errror configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<freddy> what's that about? how can i fix that?
<MarcN> seppe: vncviewer -via remote.host.com localhost:1   will automatically do the ssh tunneling.
<flavio> hello everyone, it's my first time here
<HeavyAl> WPC54G - edgy, used to work, now it doesnt
<HeavyAl> anyone?
<php-freak> rob_L: you around?
<MarcN> seppe: or like this:  vncviewer -via gateway.host.com host.inside.firewall.com:1   to ssh from you to the gateway then in the clear from there to where vncserver is running.
<Huiber1> freddy: do you have a complete build chain installed (e.g. build-essential)?
<seppe> MarcN: ok I will try that
<USA|203030> Anyone whom i can ask some questions about VMware?
<MarcN> seppe: can change the man page too
<php-freak> lilo: you around?
<Huiber1> USA|203030: vmware in ubuntu or ubuntu in vmware ?
<nemesis4u> Could anyone help me - I am trying to Rar a video 900meg into 50 meg rar files.... how? and is there a gui to do it as well?
<apokryphos> php-freak: what?
<freddy> Huiberl: yes.. i have it installed
<HeavyAl> are there any more specific ubuntu channels?
<freddy> Huiberl: i have build-essential
<php-freak> apokryphos: do you know lilo or rob L
<apokryphos> HeavyAl: for vwmare? No
<Heroin> Huiber1 i want to run a HOST OS with a dynamic test OS on it
<apokryphos> php-freak: lilo passed away a few months ago :(
<apokryphos> php-freak: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Levin
<Heroin> HeavyAl type /list
<HeavyAl> apokryphos, for anything ubuntu related
<Huiber1> Heroin: I don't know what you mean by "dynamic" guest os
<apokryphos> HeavyAl: see /topic
<tonyyarusso> HeavyAl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcChannels
<php-freak> omg
<php-freak> Are you serious
<michaelfavia> is there a channel for feisty?
<Heroin> Huiber1 i want one stable OS which runs a VM with a OS i chance every week
<apokryphos> php-freak: yes, he was hit while on his bike
<flavio> i have firefox 1.5 on my drapper drake...can anyone help me to install the new version?
<php-freak> your not kiddin
<apokryphos> michaelfavia: #ubuntu+1
<apokryphos> php-freak: I'm quite serious, I assure you.
<freddy> Huiberl: i fixed it.. i did CC=gcc; export CC; ./configure and it worked
<HeavyAl> tonyyarusso, thanks
<php-freak> wow
<Huiber1> Heroin: install vmware in ubuntu dapper, then install anything you like in vmware..
<php-freak> apokryphos: hold on illl brb
<Huiber1> freddy: funny it didn't work in the first place
<julianx> flavio use the apt-get command for update firefox
<HeavyAl> crud, doesnt seem like any hardware specific channels though .. i guess this is it
<djmccormick> how can i make it so one of the new users i've created can sudo?
<Heroin> Huiber1 iam aware of the easy on installation, but i see your bussy i have some more detailed qeustions
<Seveas> djmccormick, add him to the admin group
<HeavyAl> so again, anyone willing to check my post on why my wireless has stopped working since i messed with my video drivers?
<HeavyAl> yes, strange but true
<flavio> julianx can you help me? i have ubuntu from few days
<apokryphos> djmccormick: sudo adduser someusername admin
<Huiber1> Heroin: I think freddy is done, do you know how to open a "private" room, or do you want to disscuss here?
<julianx> flavio yes i can help you... just one time please
<julianx> flavio ??you can see the private message???
<php-freak> Wow I Can't believe that
<php-freak> apokryphos: did you know him?
<Heroin> Huiber1 yes, u wanne join my irc server?
<apokryphos> php-freak: spoke to him a few times; didn't know him well. Knowing his legacy, it's very sad nevertheless
<php-freak> yes
<Huiber1> Heroin: I'm an irc newby, tell me how :-)
<php-freak> I can't believe that
<php-freak> hold on ill be back
<Heroin> Huiber1 > /server 86.92.114.65:1548     this will disconnect you from this irc server
<julianx> flavio you should start a terminal... and you can write apt-get upgrade firefox
<flavio> i'll try now
<tux---> hi
<Heroin> Huiber1 join chnnel bots
<Heroin> Huiber1 /join #bots once your in my server
<djmccormick> thanks apokryphos
<tux---> how can i install frozen bubble
<Huiber1> Heroin: ok, I'll try.....
<gharz> guys... i'm installing aiglx following the instructions from ubuntu. but i'm getting this error when trying to add the deb... Resolving ubuntu.compiz.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<apokryphos> !compiz | gharz
<ubotu> gharz: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<crackcorn> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crackcorn> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Huiber1> Heroin: sorry, gaim says: "/server no such command"
<bhearsum> hi, i've got a fresh install of ubuntu edgy and when i try to switch to the command line from the GDM login screen the system locks up. does anyone know how to fix this or how to diagnose it?
<Heroin> Huiber1 O.o gaim!? ok ok wanne use a really cool irc prmg?
<Heroin> Huiber1 open a new terminal > sudo apt-get install irssi
<flavio> julianx, nothing. i've already the 1.5 version (installed with synaptic) but i want the 2.0 version, is it possible?
<Heroin> Huiber1 tell me when your done
<jughead> is there a how-to for installing intel drivers for the mobile 945GM express on Ubuntu 6.10?
<jughead> I'm using the i810 now but I don't think that's the latest
<walterwoj> Hello all!
<tux---> how can i install frozen bubble
<jughead> hi walterwoj
<julianx> yes it is possible ... when  are-you  update the package list??
<julianx> oups i'm sorry for my English
<walterwoj> I am looking for advice on which version of Ubuntu to use: the server or the desktop version...
<jrib> walterwoj: do you plan on using it as a server or desktop? :P
<lkusmir> Hardware detection problem: I got a usb nic card (noname) and would like to use it under ubuntu 6.10. No success atm... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35814/ any hints?
<thejapa> walterwoj: choose the appropriate for your uses. the names are exactly what they mean.
<walterwoj> I am a web programmer and only slightly more than a noob.  I need LAMP but i plan to use it for testing on my laptop where i develope.
<Frederick> folks does anyone here speaks portuguese? I couldn`t manage to add cedilha and acentos in my ubuntu
<thejapa> Frederick: yes, I can talk ptBR but not on this channel
<sivik> how do you force all packages to be upgraded when one does apt-get upgrade
<tonyyarusso> walterwoj: !lamp will tell you how to get it all on a desktop install
<sivik> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<thejapa> sivik: you mean sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<jrib> Frederick: in keyboard preferences, you have to setup a dead key
<sivik> thejapa, no, i mean when i am upgrading packages, not the who dist
<jrib> Frederick: it's called "compose key" in the preferences
<kitche> sivik: dist-upgrade does update all your packages
<sivik> kitche, so upgrade doesn't?
<thejapa> Frederick: which keyboard you have? abnt-2?
<Frederick> jrib: I can use a combo the problm is that even the combo does not work
<Frederick> thejapa: american
<kitche> sivik: don't know I always used dist-upgrade
<Doow> !pt | Frederick
<ubotu> Frederick: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<thejapa> Frederick: use alternate US
<sivik> even when i do dist-upgrade, it says: The following packages have been kept back:
<Doow> dunno if that's still needed, but just as an additional tip =)
<kitche> sivik: and what are they?
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I have just installed a Windows application into Wine. It's an app that, under Windows, requires a reboot to finish the installation. How do I achieve the same thing with Wine, because at the moment, when I try to run the app it just says' Module not Found!"
<sivik> kitche, a whole list of crap
<walterwoj> Ok, I just am not sure i could configure it all manually.....
<fbc> HELP! What do I have to do to get 6.06LT to install on my SATA driven laptop? It gives me HDA errors.. Is there a special switch during installation?
<Frederick> thejapa: it worked
<thejapa> Frederick: hehe, i got tricked into the us international too
<benny99> hello, what to do, if I get FPS Breakdowns after running opengl applications for a certain time? I'm using fglrx + Radeon and getting sometimes the following warning in dmesg : [17180053.292000]  [fglrx:firegl_rmmap]  *ERROR* map 0xf73e3650 still in use (map_count=1)
<pentadrago> hi
<sivik> benny99, ati + linux = crap
<crackcorn> where can i find the error logs for samba, im trying to start it and it just says starting samba daemons [fail] 
<benny99> sivik: definetly -.-'
<sivik> crackcorn, try running the command from terminal/konsole/xterm and it should output some errors there
<crackcorn> thats where i am
<sivik> does it have a error number?
<crackcorn> no
<benny99> sivik: definitely
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I have just installed a Windows application into Wine. It's an app that, under Windows, requires a reboot to finish the installation. How do I achieve the same effect (simulate a reboot) with Wine, because at the moment, when I try to run the app it just says' Module not Found!"
<sivik> gizmo_the_great1, try the winehq channel
<kitche> crackcorn: check dmesg or your other logs in /var/log
<pentadrago> does anyone in here use cinelerra on edgy (preferably compiled from subversion) ?
<crackcorn> k sec
<kmaynard> crackcorn, look in /var/log/samba
<gizmo_the_great1> sivik: ok - good idea
<benny99> sivik: no, just [17180053.292000]  [fglrx:firegl_rmmap]  *ERROR* map 0xf73e3650 still in use (map_count=1)
<cpk1> gizmo_the_great1: usually winehq.org has installation instructions
<benny99> sivik: that really sucks ... if the whole texture-space is used, the fps break down to 0.5 ....
<sivik> benny99, sorry that was aimed at crockcorn
<sivik> benny99, about the error number
<benny99> sivik: Doesnt matter, I'm happy, that somebody is talking wiht me :)
<benny99> sivik: *_* sorry, that you are hearing my complaining ...
<sivik> benny99, thats cool
<sivik> benny99, what kind of ati card is it?
<benny99> sivik: special 9600 Model (9600TX (NON XT!))
<sivik> benny99, not sure, i have a 200m xpress and it has never worked
<benny99> sivik: it uses the radeon 9500 GPU, but 9600 VRAM o_o
<sivik> benny99, thats interesting
<bora> hi ever oe
<bora> one
<crackcorn> heres the error its logging, http://pastebin.us/9617 any ideas?
<bora> I need help forme abour ubuntu console code
<benny99> sivik. I think ATI said: That card is older than 2 years now... why don't we stop supporting it at all :)
<HeavyAl> How would I go about reinstalling the original wireless drivers that came with Edgy?
<sivik> benny99, it will be nice when amd gets hold of those because they said they would open source and support all the ati cards
<julianx> I'm seeking  after a good channel for speak  English... who can help me?
<bora> I need help install xmms code in the console
<sivik> julianx, whats your problem
<benny99> sivik: would be great...
<kitche> bora what's wrong exactly? you compiling xmms from source?
<sivik> benny99, very much so
<bora> yeap kitche
<benny99> sivik: cause I really love ubuntu... linux at all, everything! is working faster ... except my graca... it sucks like hell -.-
<kitche> bora: why not just use the binary package?
<bora> I cant install xmms
<savvas> there's a new version of gnome desktop?
<sivik> benny99, is it on a laptop or desktop?
<benny99> sivik: sorry for the s-words, but I'm really mad about this ...
<sivik> benny99, thats cool
<benny99> sivik: Desktop
<bora> how can I do
<sivik> benny99, go buy a decent nvidia card, they work great
<kitche> savvas: 2.16 been out for a while
<benny99> sivik: Yep... and I would also be able to use a TV-Out then
<sivik> kitche, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35815/, thats the stuff that is added when i'm trying to upgrade the packages
<kitche> bora: sudo apt-get install xmms should install it or go though synaptic or aptitude
<julianx> i'm very bad for speak and write in english... i  seek for change that
<HeavyAl> Ok, how about WHERE can I find the wireless drivers that Edgy originally installs?
<sivik> benny99, as long as you buy a card (nvidia) that has tv out
<kitche> sivik: ah the python packages thought so
<bora> ok thank you I will try it ok
<julianx> i'm very bad for speak and write in english... i  seek to change that
<sivik> kitche, so?
<HeavyAl> That is, where in the repos?
<benny99> sivik: that's also great... My standard TV-Out gives me 2-color-output and my Composite is extremely sensitive ...
<sivik> benny99, lol
<kitche> sivik: there is a fix on ubuntu's website/forums I believe for it
<sivik> kitche, ok
<savvas> kitche: i just tried update and upgrade and asked me to update xorg and x11-common and several others
<benny99> sivik: so, although I've got 2 TV-Outs, I can't really use my tv -.-'
<sivik> kitche, well, for a while, it was a bunch of the openoffice stuff
<bora> thank you too much I am very peasesure
<bora> kitche
<kitche> savvas: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<savvas> kitche: 6.10 and sources with multiverse/universe stable
<katasuka> hello
<benny99> sivik: thanks at all for listening to me
<benny99> sivik: I'll never buy an ATI-Card again ...
<savvas> kitche: it looks like it's 2.16.1
<kitche> savvas: yeah probably just a patch version of 2.16
<sivik> benny99, well, if amd fixes them, it may be better cards, we will just have to wait and see, since amd is going to start putting their cpus as gpus on the ati video cards
<savvas> ah goody, been expecting that :) i was just asking for safety reasons :P
<benny99> sivik: I hope they'll fix it...
<benny99> sivik: still that tv-out problem -.-'...
<katasuka> does anyone know how to disable gaim from showing when someone enters or leaves an irc chan?
<SidSilver4> does anyone know how to set the language for a specific user?
<benny99> sivik: what ever... thanks for being my alienist ^_^
<kitche> savvas: I checked gnome website and it's still at 2.16 didn't really see if they released a patch version but that's probably what it is
<bora> thnak you so much about that firends see you again byebye Iam going out
<bora>  bye
<reverie> hey guys
<reverie> *tips hat*
<reverie> can anyone advice me on a fresh install of edgy?
<reverie> i have windows on sda1, i'm installing ubuntu on sdb1
<reverie> i assume, when it wants to install grub on hd0 that will overrite my xp mbr
<reverie> so should i rather use hd1 ?
<huibert> reverie: you cab boot win xp from grub
<reverie> yeah but i don't wanna touch the xp drive
<kitche> reverie: think it should be sd1 but windows keeps all boot files in C:\windows
<reverie> 'd rather tell the bios to boot off the second drive
<huibert> reverie: that should work too
<reverie> so hd1 := sdb ?
<kitche> reverie: I don't use SATA drives but think grub calls them sd instead of hd
<huibert> that depends on your bios
<savvas> reverie: does your motherboard support choosing hard disk boot order? i.e. pressing F11 and choosing from which hard disk to boot?
<huibert> kitche: yes, sata drives are "scsi" drives
<reverie> yeah
<eilker>  i am gonna have  a dedicated server for my web sites, thinking of installing ubuntu-server, but i dont know how to manage it, because there will be no gui, scare of it...
<kitche> but it depends if you have PATA support enabled or not reverie if you call it hd or sd
<reverie> hmz
<reverie> at the moment my primary sata drive is the xp disk
<kitche> huibert: I know what sata drives are just not sure how to set grub up on them exactly, and not sure what he hs enabled in his bios
<Atlas95> hi
<reverie> i'm new to sata in linux
<Atlas95> what is the name of program which alt+F2 launch please?
<savvas> reverie: here's what i did.. i removed the sata drive of windows xp, installed ubuntu on the other sata drive, all worked well. then reconnected the xp drive, and simply press F11 to choose if i want it to boot from the drive containing xp, or the other drive containing ubuntu
<Atlas95> sory for my english :p
<Atlas95> do you understand me?
<reverie> that's what i usually do
<reverie> Atlas95: loud and clear :D
<savvas> well it's the easiest way how you wouldn't touch the mbr of the xp drive
<reverie> well i'm gonna try hd1 isntead of hd0 (default)
<reverie> i can always repair the mbr
* reverie holds his breath and clicks next
<tommyw> is there an idiot's guide for getting ubuntu to authenticate with a windows AD server?  I'm in a corporate environ and am having problems setting up printers because I dont have the ability to log onto the individual machines
<julianx> you can always save the mbr
<baastrup> Hi does anyone know what to do if aiglx + compiz removes your window borders
<savvas> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<reverie> can't wait to feel linux on my core 2 duo :D
<reverie> pitty there's no creative xfi support yet :(
<savvas> reverie: make that 'pheel' :p
<reverie> phy33lz
<basix> hi... is there anybody successfully running Debian with Intel DG965RY motherboards ( For Core 2 Duo processors ). I've seen many complaining about the Linux compatibility of this board. I wont buy it if it doesnt run Linux! :P
<reverie> btw
<reverie> anyone know if nvidia support the 8800gtx in linux yet?
<savvas> basix: wrong channel, try #debian :) i'd ask the shop assistant/technician if i were you though
<basix> savvas, they dont know a thing about Linux compatibility! :P
<basix> savvas, i did...no replies :(
<savvas> let's see what i can find
<dogmeat> can i create an iso from an smbmounted cdrom?
<PgR> Is this the place to ask an Xorg on ubuntu problem question? (Sorry, never used IRC before)
<nolimitsoya> PgR, yes
<tommyw> is there an idiot's guide for getting ubuntu to authenticate with a windows AD server? I'm having some problems following the articles that I am finding in the forums.
<findlay> yea, 1000 nicks
<findlay> what package provides xorgcfg?
<apokryphos> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<reverie> lots of pplz here tonight eh
<reverie> it took like 1min for irssi to scroll the list of users
<reverie> because im using xorg in vesa!
<reverie> sloooow
<apokryphos> heh
<kmu> How do I use apt-get to determine the version of a software package that I installed with it?
<findlay> I know how to look for packages, but how do you find out what package provides a file?
<eilker> hi,,, i am gonna have  a dedicated server for my web sites, thinking of installing ubuntu-server, but i dont know how to manage it, because there will be no gui, scare of it...any experience with no gui envoriment ?
<findlay> kmu: `dpkg -L <package>`
<jamesbrose> Getting this error when trying to restore with the Live CD - http://i17.tinypic.com/4d1r51c.png -- Please help!
<nolimitsoya> PgR, what was your question then?
<crimsun> findlay: http://packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file
<PgR> Excellent. Running 6.10 on AMD64 (Orleans, 2200) nvidia card. Xorg runs up to 85% - particularly when scrolling/loading graphics in firefox - but just highlighting area of desktop will do it. Tried the MOZ_DISABLE_pango thing, but no use.... been at this for 3 days now... :(
<huibert> eilker: if it's not working "in the shell" you could install xlibs and gui programms, and ron these using ssh and X forwarding.
<nolimitsoya> PgR, what driver are you using?
<savvas> basix: it looks like gentoo has support, but i guess ubuntu/debian might do too. here's a guide i found searching in google: http://www.oakcourt.dyndns.org/~andrew/wiki/index.php/DebianOnIntel965
<findlay> kmu: sorry, that's not quite it.  You can try `dpkg -l | grep -i package`
<jamesbrose> Nobody? - http://i17.tinypic.com/4d1r51c.png
<PgR> nolimitsoya: nv
<kmu> findlay, thanks
<nolimitsoya> jamesbrose, fsck?
<jamesbrose> sorry?
<reverie> okay, Marvin is done installing.. let's do the reboot and prey ritual...
<nolimitsoya> jamesbrose, have you done an fsck on the filesystem? might be its corrupt
<benny99> sivik: wrote them an email... good night :)
<jamesbrose> nolimitsoya> its fine
<huibert> jamesbrose: are you sure you are restoring, it looks more like reinstalling
<rubix_> isn't there a multiple server script for xchat
<jamesbrose> yeah
<nolimitsoya> rubix_, to do what?
<jamesbrose> im trying to reinstallt the system but keep all my files in /home
<jamesbrose> that is located in the hdd1 filesystem
<rubix_> connect to multiple servers...
<ubuntu_> opa1...
<huibert> jamesbrose: what if you tick the "format" options ?
<nolimitsoya> jamesbrose, that would be done with a backup and reformat. having /home on a separate partition is always a good idea, for that very reason
<[gen2] niki> how can i test feisty? iam used to bloody edge software because i previously used gentoo
<[gen2] niki> that would be no problem for me
<huibert> jamesbrose: then thats the problem I think
<jamesbrose> nolimitsoya  basically ive screwed up alot of things and i need to keep my /home/username direcorty and reinstall the rest
<findlay> packages.ubuntu.org gave me: 0 results of about 725 pages. (0.27 seconds).  Can someone who has xorgcfg installed tell me what package it's in?
<jamesbrose> if you get me?
<nolimitsoya> rubix_, xchat can connect to multiple servers by default
<savvas> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Nestor> hi
<savvas> hmm
<jamesbrose> So, what do you think I should do?
<huibert> jamesbrose: the installer need a clean partition to install, you should not use hdb1 as fs_root if you HOME is located there
<nolimitsoya> jamesbrose, as i said, youll have to back up your /home, and reformat. always keep /home on a separate partition toavoid that in the future
<ailean> has anyone here taken lpi exams?
<huibert> nolimitsoya: is absolutly correct
<jamesbrose> can't i just get the installed to overwrite the files?
<PgR> nolimitsoya: I've found a linux driver on nvidia's site - I'll give that a try. Thanks for the hint!
<nolimitsoya> jamesbrose, no, dont do that
<jamesbrose> Why not?
<nolimitsoya> PgR, dont. use nvidia-glx from the repos
<huibert> jamesbrose: thats what "format" would do, but then your home dir will be lost
<nolimitsoya> jamesbrose, couse its likely to leave a mess
<jamesbrose> Hmm
<jamesbrose> ok then
<nolimitsoya> jamesbrose, backup, and do over, do right :)
<jamesbrose> so i want to backup the home
<jamesbrose> then format, then put it back in
<jamesbrose> ?
<nolimitsoya> jamesbrose, yes
<PgR> nolimitsoya: Err, OK... Is that the same as NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run on the nvidia.com site?
<savvas> [gen2] niki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305870
<quiet> where does one set up the consolefont??
<nolimitsoya> PgR, probably not the most recent version, but itll save you loads of hazzle
<findlay> crimsun: it looks like packages.ubunut.com is just about the same as `apt-cache search` and I'm guessing apt-file only searches installed packages.  So I still don't know how to find out what package provides /usr/bin/xorgcfg
<PgR> nolimitsoya: thanks.
<crimsun> apt-file is local packages.ubuntu.com
<bluefox83> findlay, apt-cache show <package>
<gemby> join #ubuntu/hr
<bluefox83> or apt-cache search
<gemby> join #ubuntu-hr
<findlay> bluefox83: except that I don't know the package name I'm looking for (-:
<bluefox83> findlay, that's what apt-cache show is for :p
<findlay> `apt-cache search xorgcfg` -> nothing
<DARKGuy> I wonder, does anybody here has experience with bridged networking? I have a WinXP box which I connect using a crossover cable to my internal network card (the external one has the internet) and I want to share my PC's internet (Ubuntu box) with the WinXP box. Is this possible? I installed bridge-utils but I don't know what to do next :(
<bluefox83> eh..i dunno i don't remember how to do it either..
<crimsun> findlay: that's because no package provides it.
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy, you dont want bridges, but a nat. get firestarter.
<DARKGuy> findlay: apt-cache search xorg | grep 'config' ?
<findlay> crimsun: how do you know?
<crimsun> findlay: because I used packages.ubuntu.com
<Pie-rate> When I run Jedi Knight 2 - Jedi Outcast with wine, it works great except for one problem: when I'm holding down forward+keypad0 and i try to press keypad1, it doesn't register the keypad1 keypress. this is a key combination i use fairly often and its fairly gamebreaking not having it
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: ok, apt-get install firestarter ,what next?
<findlay> so it does search for individual files then
<Pie-rate> can anyone help?
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy, run it ;)
<huibert> DARKGuy: have a similar setup at work, something IP forwarding and ipchains, but don't know o the top of my head
<bluefox83> i've never heard of xorgcfg either >.>
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy, press alt+f2 and type in 'gksudo firestarter'
<savvas> findlay: apt-cache search searches discription and package names if i'm correct
<Limulf> A little question: since updating to Edgy Eft today it has been the third time I have to perform a "Distribution Upgrade" to be able to install all available updates. Is this normal? Could it be related to the extra repository I added to be able to report some bugs (http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs)?
<inima> Hi I`m a Linux newbie. dows anybody knows how to activate the 3D-Effects on Ubuntu 6.10?
<DARKGuy> Pie-rate: try asking in #winehq ?
<Pie-rate> gah wrong tab, i guess this is #ubuntu not #winehq
<findlay> bluefox83: well, I've tried `Xorg -configure` without success
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: okay
<huibert> !beryl > inima
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: I'm on the terminal btw
<findlay> I'd like to try xorgcfg, formerly xf86cfg
<bluefox83> findlay, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<inima> i have just to install beryl thats all ?
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: ah, it needs X... okay, I'll try, brb
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy, if you want a more permanent routing solution id suggest trying topick up an ancient computer from the garbage station, and install ipcop.
<Dima> Hello
<findlay> savvas: yes but how can I query file names out of packages.  I don't even care if it's on the web
<huibert> inima: and the latest BETA nvidia drivers
<inima> i got a ATI
<nolimitsoya> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<findlay> hmmm: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<huibert> inima: there's a good howto at the veryl website
<Dima> I just downloaded ubuntu, and I have a ton of questions. Is ubuntu another name for linux because I want to start using linux instead of windows XP on my other comp
<findlay> looks like I've got deeper troubles
<findlay> (-:
<inima> thx a lot
<nolimitsoya> findlay, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<bluefox83> Dima, ubuntu is a linux distrobution, not another word for linux
<findlay> nolimitsoya: thanks
<findlay> xunil is linux backwards
<nolimitsoya> !kernel | Dima
<ubotu> Dima: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<w3ccv> Dima, Ubuntu is one of many Linux distributions, Red Hat, Fedora Core, Slackware are othere to name only a few
<Btd> opera just stopped working and maxes out the cpu meter with IOwait, could this be a problem with opera since the entire rest of the system seems fine, or is my disk about to blow?
<omeganine> Has anyone gotten PlayForSure music to play in linux?  I was thinking about getting a Rapcity account, but I want to be able to play them on my linux box
<Dima> Okay cool, also I just burned ubunto iso image to a disk..what do I do now? Do I have to remove windows XP first and then install ubuntu?
<Pie-rate> Dima: Ubuntu is a distribution of linux. It is essentially linux with a set of applications and a package downloader utility. Linux is basically just the core
<SinnerG> how do I add a mount @ fstab @ edgy? where do I get this 'uuid' ?
<Dima> Oh
<findlay> Dima: no, noce you load the livecd it will all you to resize and repartition your hard drive
<nolimitsoya> Dima, just reboot you computer, and youll end up in a live environment. your hdd wont be touched untill you choose to install. if/when you do, ask here for helpwith resizeing tips.
<Dima> Okay thanks
<bluefox83> Dima, just pop the cd in and reboot, make sure your bios is set to boot from cdrom
<Dima> Okay thanks I will do that now. I appreciate your help guys
<findlay> Dima: boilerplate YMMV, of course (:
<bluefox83> mhmm
<Pie-rate> Dima: you can resize the windows partition and install ubuntu on a new partition, then you will be able to select an OS from a list on boot
<bluefox83> or trash winblows completely :P
<Pie-rate> yep
<Pie-rate> that's the best solution
<nolimitsoya> Dima, have a backup
<Dima> Okay i got the ubuntu screen. Do i press Start or Install ubuntu
<Pie-rate> Dima: yes, definitely back everything necessary up
<nolimitsoya> Dima, yes
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: Okay, I'm in a wizard window now and I pressed next
<Dima> well i just reformated my other comp
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy, just follow it through. it should help you with sharing
<Dima> so i really have nothing to back up
<bluefox83> Dima, start
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: Okay I'll try, brb
<Clarrisa> I installed postfix for the first time and everything went well it seemed, but when I run Mail from bash I get command not found... any ideas?
<SinnerG> Anyone who can help me? :/
<Dima> Why do people choose linux over windowsXP
<savvas> findlay: did you install apt-file ? or?
<nolimitsoya> !helpme | Sinn
<ubotu> Sinn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Chewy954> could someone help me install Power ISO?
<Clarrisa> dima: FREE
<SinnerG> I asked it ...
<Dima> Oh
<Dima> Ya i forgot about that heh
<SinnerG> <SinnerG> how do I add a mount @ fstab @ edgy? where do I get this 'uuid' ?
<Pie-rate> Dima: freedom, customization
<Dima> Does ubuntu take a lot of skill in coding?
<nolimitsoya> Dima, couse its free (as in speach and price) and no palladium :)
<nolimitsoya> Dima, none at all
<CyberT3> hello
<diskus> Dima: coding?
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: It asks for local area network device, should I select the one with internet or the one which has the crossover cable connected in?
<d1gital> quick question here guys if i upgrade to edgy from the package manager, can i go back to dapper if something goes wrong?
<Dima> What kind of browser does linux use?
<SinnerG> lol ..
<diskus> firefox for example
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy, should be wan network, but not sure. never used it myself :)
<SinnerG> yeah, or even opera :p
<CyberT3> I need help on how to connect to a wired encrypted network, my friend forced me to switch to linux, but I cant use network anymore. I used to use SecureW2....
<nolimitsoya> Dima, any you want it to :)
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: it only has eth0, eth1 and st0 oO
* DARKGuy shrugs
<LRP> does anyone know how to create and setup a separate boot partition, starting with a clean HD? For purposes of dual-booting ubuntu with xp?
<CyberT3> so please help or I'll have to go back :(
<Dima> Well all the linux screenshots ive ever seen, its always someone typing in a code
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy, yes, and which one it wan?
<Dima> and im not good with codes
<huibert> d1gital: no, just like in real life, you can only move forward
<nolimitsoya> Dima, you dont have to be
<diskus> Dima: you don't need to code anything
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: eth0 is connected to the internet, so I guess it's that one
<ubun> dimi ubuntu is like windows, basically, with an optional 'command prompt' like windows, basically
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy, that would be it :) (wan=wide area network)
<Dima> o
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: well it said the device couldn't be the same *chooses eth1 then*
<ubun> you dont have to learn a programming language to use any linux distro that i know of
<DARKGuy> agreed
<d1gital> huibert:   thanks...   so would you recommend upgrading?  is there much difference?
<ubun> anymore than you'd have to learn visual C++ or .net to use windows
<findlay> savvas left
<gemby> Sry for drping in, any alsa gurues online? Got problems compilinga new alsa :-(
<Chewy954> could someone help me install Power ISO?
<CyberT3> I need help on how to connect to a wired encrypted network, my friend forced me to switch to linux, but I cant use network anymore. I used to use SecureW2....
<ubun> another forced at gun point linux install :(
<kiran> hi
<kiran> :)
<ubun> no means no
<bluefox83> he was probably tired of fixing your damn viruses and shit on windows :p
<rambo3> damn those linux bullies
<nolimitsoya> Dima, what you have seen is not coding, but the terminal. its like the command prompt in windows, and used since its sometimes easier. fex, its easier for us here in the supportchannel tojust pass people lines of text for them to cut and paste, than to blindly guide through multitudes of graphical menus. also, some users prefer to do some task with the terminal, over doing them graphicaly
<Chewy954> could someone help me install Power ISO?
<Chewy954> pls
<huibert> d1gital: "never touch a running system" , but if you want the shiny new stuff (beryl) go for it :-)
<bluefox83> wtf is power iso?
<LjL> !language | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Chewy954> a iso burning app
<CyberT3> I need help on how to connect to a wired encrypted network, my friend forced me to switch to linux, but I cant use network anymore. I used to use SecureW2....
<Chewy954> i needa burn a .daa
<Chewy954> :|
<Dima> Okay guys im at step 5 of 6 in install of ubuntu. Its asking me how do you want to partion the disk? I want to completely remove windows XP and install ubuntu what do i press.
<ubun> not to be confused with the ozbournes family friendly
<bluefox83> oh..right..pardon me
<bluefox83> my bad, sorry folks >.>
<Dima> Do I press, "Erase entire disk"
<Chewy954> ne1 know?
<kitche> Dima: yes if you want to get rid of XP
<bluefox83> Dima, can if you want to
<Dima> Okay cool
<kiran> :)
<LjL> Dima: i guess so. that *will* remove *all* data there are on the entire drive, though
<d1gital> beryl?  to the google cave!
<Dima> Ya it doesnt matter
<LRP> boot partition help anyone?
<nolimitsoya> LRP, ?
<nolimitsoya> !ask | LRP
<ubotu> LRP: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubun> i created a 'ssh' item in nautilus in the left-hand panel but it wont let me remove it, i right clicked on it to bring up a menu and it has the option 'remove' but it's dimmed. any ideas?
<rhalff> is it possible to copy /var to say /var.new; umount /var, mv /var.new /var, remotely ? :) I would like to do it, but var is most of the time kinda busy, like always busy.
<LRP> I did
<LRP> does anyone know how to create and setup a separate boot partition, starting with a clean HD? For purposes of dual-booting ubuntu with xp?
<huibert> d1gital: beryl rocks, it impresses the hell out of anybody who comes to visit me :-)
<nolimitsoya> LRP, choose manual partitioning when installing
<Chewy954> no1 can help?
<LRP> what file system do I use so that XP and Ubuntu can read it?
<ubun> is beryl more than 'eyecandy' yet
<CyberT3> I need help on how to connect to a wired encrypted network, my friend forced me to switch to linux, but I cant use network anymore. I used to use SecureW2.... Please help or I have to go back to windows :(
<huibert> ubun: you need to "umount" it i think
<bluefox83> LRP, why would you want to sully a perfectly good new HD with XP? gosh >.>
<nolimitsoya> LRP, its i good idea to be as specific and stringent as possible when asking for help
<LRP> haha
<kitche> Chewy954: what is .daa for can't remember the file format name
<nolimitsoya> LRP, ext2/3 is preferred for file sharing
<Chewy954> not sure
<Chewy954> but
<Chewy954> i needa burn one of my OS's i have
<Chewy954> and its a .daa
<LRP> thanks for the tip, I'll try to elaborate more
<nolimitsoya> LRP, use ex2ifs from fs-driver.org for windows access to ext2/3
<LRP> what about FAT12?
<ubun> is there a beryl ubuntu livecd (so i can try it before installing)?
<nolimitsoya> LRP, stay away!
<Chewy954> its my windows XP cd from dell i needa reisntall it and someone i know uploaded it for me in that format
<nolimitsoya> :)
<Chewy954> :|
<LRP> huh?
<hilz_> hi all, is there an opensource project that can run on ubuntu, that does the same as gotomeeting or webex where two clients can connect to the server (ubuntu) and share desktops ?
<nolimitsoya> LRP, dont use fat12, ever, for anything :)
<Dan_Edin> hi
<foo> Where is the grub config?
<foo> for ubuntu
<strav> hi there, I just updated to edgy (kernel 2.17.x) and I guess there's some energy saving management for the processor or something, nonetheless, it seems from time to time that my computer freeze for a fraction of second and I must say I find this rather unpleasing while working... any suggestion on how to disable this? (perhaps a kernel module I should disable?)
<nolimitsoya> LRP, if you realy must use a fat filesystem, use fat16. but dont, use ext3
<Agrajag> hilz_: ubuntu comes with vino, which is a VNC server for GNOME
<kitche> foo: /boot/grub and it's menu.lst not grub.conf
<d1gital> huibert: one last question..  all he screenshots i'm seeing of beryl are using it in gnome.  will i be able to use kde?
<nolimitsoya> !grub | foo
<ubotu> foo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dan_Edin> how do i install the base build only from the ordinary shipit cds of ubuntu dapper?
<DARKGuy_> nolimitsoya: sorry, had to restart internet -_- and it's not working either >.<
<hilz_> Agrajag: thanks i will check that out
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy_, then you probably configured it backwards :)
<huibert> Chewy954: look here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<Chewy954> ok
<Chewy954> thx
<LRP> oh, okay, I had a friend help me setup a dual boot system before and he used FAT12, now I can't seem to recreate what he did so thats why I asked
<kitche> Chewy954, it seems like it's for MaC OSX
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy_, still, if you want a router, get an ancient computer from a dumpster and install ipcop
<DARKGuy_> nolimitsoya: I can't
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy_, cant what?
<DARKGuy_> nolimitsoya: get another comp
<Cubed> hey guys let me get this straight... the deb is all i need to install ndiswrapper to get my internet going?
<Dan_Edin> how do i install the base build only from the ordinary shipit cds of ubuntu dapper?
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy_, then dont ;)
<huibert> Chewy954: be carefull about people telling you to download random stuff of the net :-)
<LRP> nolimitsoya, when I tried it with FAT16 i got the warning that FAT16 is not a known linux file system
<DARKGuy_> nolimitsoya: How can I solve the problem then? :P
<Chewy954> lol
<kitche> LRP: it's vfat
<nolimitsoya> LRP, use gparted
<strav> any suggestion?
<Chewy954> i know huibert
<LRP> i did
<Cubed> what are dependencies????????......does that include the linux kernel?
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy_, reconfigure the nat you just duilt, the other way
<LRP> kitche, vfat, okay, I've heard of that before too
<d1gital> cubed: dependancies are programs other programs depend on to run
<DARKGuy_> nolimitsoya: I did, but nothing happens in the XP box when I make it repair the connection
<Cubed> anyone here wanna help a noob?
<joga> Cubed for ndiswrapper you also need the windows drivers for your hardware
<chable> hi
<DARKGuy_> nolimitsoya: do I have to put any special IP somewhere?
* Cubed is a noob who needs to get NDISWRAPPER installed
<maxsoftX_> hi all. I've problem a wlan. someone like enter in my pc ?
<LRP> kitche, my friend suggested that too but told me he used FAT12 instead, okay, now I can move forward
<Cubed> hey joga
<nolimitsoya> LRP, still, dont use fat. i fragments like crazy, you cant have bigger files than 4gb, it insecure, its slow, doesent support permissions and is just downright crappy :P
<LRP> kitche, so I create that with mkfs right?
<beerman> Cubed, apt-get =)
<Cubed> i got the inf for my wireless card
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy_, no
<Cubed> i just can't figure out how to install it
<kitche> LRP: vfat is what linux calls any Fat filesystem
<Cubed> if i don't have the deb........ then it's a pain in the ass to install?
<maxsoftX_> cubed only fr curiosity... wich wlan card? model
<strav> really, this power management or something is getting on my nerve
<LRP> but for a 15MB partition, is fragmenting a worry
<LRP> kitche, oh, I see
<beerman> find a mirror
<d1gital> cubed: there are countless tutorials on ndiswrapper.  have you searched the ubuntu forums/wiki?
<krzych> hello
<nolimitsoya> LRP, thats the least of fats problems... its just a crappy filesystem. use ext2/3
<LRP> sorry guys, I'm really new at this
<Cubed> max: ma111 wireless card via usb
<Dan_Edin> nolimitsoya ext is kinda crappy too. xfs is interesting though
<krzych> what you talking about?
<Cubed> i have searched the forums digital, just dead ends.... i don't know how to compile some shit
<krzych> :P:P
<nolimitsoya> LRP, look, just use your /home partition, and mount with ext2ifs from fs-driver.org
<krzych> are you talking about ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> Dan_Edin, i know. im running jfs and xfs myself :)
<krzych> ok can some body tell my what is this
<nolimitsoya> Dan_Edin, actualy, jfs is quite a bit better than xfs, apart from not having a defragmentation tool, wich you might not need anyway :)
<krzych> oo
<krzych> cool
<strav> anyone encountered the same hangs I'm talkin about in kernel 2.17?
<krzych> ok i'm go sleep
<huibert> warning, filessystem war in progress
<nolimitsoya> huibert, :P
<d1gital> cubed: try this:   sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<krzych> buy buy
<nolimitsoya> krzych,
<sampo_v2> my edgy upgrade list was suddenly huge: gnome, gimp, xorg, etc. is this normal or is my sources.list screwed up?
<krzych> is somebody go to sleep?
<nolimitsoya> krzych, did you ask somthing?
<nolimitsoya> *e
<trappist> sampo_v2: lotsa updates today
<krzych> what
<sampo_v2> trappist: any problems with the updates?
<Dima> Does Zune work on ubuntu?
<huibert> sampo_v2: my edgy upgrade was a 400 MB download
<krzych> it doesn't matter
<nolimitsoya> krzych, you asked what something was, but didnt specify what what whas :P
<d1gital> huibert: one last question..  all he screenshots i'm seeing of beryl are using it in gnome.  will i be able to use kde?
<LRP> okay, so use EXT3, but doesn't the boot partition have to be within the first 1024cyl?
<krzych> buybuy
<nolimitsoya> LRP, no
<trappist> sampo_v2: I haven't had any, but I don't use gnome and I haven't restarted X yet
<Cubed> m
<trappist> sampo_v2: from the changelogs, it looks like the X changes are just dependencies, so I don't see how there could be any problems with that
<krzych> ok thank you i 'm not really anderstand you
<huibert> d1gital: afaik kde works too, but look at the beryl page
<sampo_v2> trappist: xserver-xorg is on the upgrade list
<sampo_v2> trappist: but maybe i can upgrade
<krzych> are you nver will go to sleep ?
<krzych> never/
<krzych> ?
<LRP> nolimitsoya, so is what your saying by using /home, to not create a /boot partition?
<hilz_> Agrajag: does vino work if it is running on ubuntu, and the two clinents that want to share their desktops are both windows machines?
<nolimitsoya> LRP, just create a / and /home. you dont need /boot, or any other separate partition, unless youre doing something very special
<krzych> ok buy buy no body want talking with me :(
<LRP> nolimitsoya, what classifies as special?
<nolimitsoya> LRP, i cant think of anything that special right now... so, youll be fine :P
<schorem> I'm having problems after an update to edgy. Mouse doesn't work. It freezes after a while with the fglrx drivers. Ideas?
<LRP> nolimitsoya, when I described my goal to my friend he said I would need to do it that way
<thomaswebb> hi, does anyone here know how to setup an edgy box as a pop3 mail server?
<nolimitsoya> LRP, and your goal is?
<sysrage> god damn.. hot chick standin next to me leaning on desk stickin her ass out.. hard to resist
<nolimitsoya> !offtopic | sysrage
<ubotu> sysrage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sysrage> lol sorry. meant that for another channel
<Anarch> help.ubuntu.com is extremely slow for me, so I want to read Ubuntu manuals locally if possible ... but I don't know where they should be if already installed, or what to apt-get.  This is a server.
<nolimitsoya> sysrage, while we are on the subject anyway... pics? :)
<LRP> nolimitsoya, oh man, thats a can of worms, to create a dual boot machine with independent operating systmes that either can be scrapped/replaced without affecting the other, and without affecting the booting process,
<schorem> noone on the usb freeze with fglrx?
<nolimitsoya> LRP, no it isnt. you just need / and /home. grub will take care of booting and chainloading
<LRP> nolimitsoya, I hear all of these stories of people setting up their machine dual boot after an XP install, then changing something and they can't get back into either system because the boot loaders got confused or overwritten or something
<tritio> Hello guys, i hope that feel fine. I need find a book, please help me. PETROLEUM ENGINEERING J.S. Archer & C. G. Wall ..... Thnks
<nolimitsoya> LRP, that will always happen, but doesnt correlate with /boot in any way. youll always need to repair the bootmanager if you reinstall windows, fex
<Taku42> I just installed Ubuntu Server 6.10 on an older system with a D-Link NIC that has the RTL8319 chipset, and the 8139too driver errors trying to probe it (returns error -16), and PCI returns problems as well with reserving I/O regions or so
<nolimitsoya> LRP, that no big issue
<nolimitsoya> *anyway
<gnomefreak> tritio: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bakefy> can anyone here help me with wine?
<d1gital> LRP:  the best strategy i have found is:   install windows First.   you can install grub or lilo from the ubuntu cd, but if you're doing 2 installs anyway, odds are you don't have any valuable data
<Bakefy> I have installed wine, but I do not know how to run it.   or use it.
<chable> anyone can help me with a firewall config ?
<nolimitsoya> Bakefy, if you want to install it we can. if you want it to work, no. go to the wine support channel
<timo90> hi, how do i edit a text file using sudo
<timo90> ?
<gnomefreak> timo90: gksudo gedit file
<nolimitsoya> chable, 'sudo apt-get install firestarter && gksudo firestarter'
<d1gital> bakefy:  sudo wine [.exe file] 
<timo90> thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
<Bakefy> what does sudo mean>?
<chable> the rc.firewall dont work ?
<timo90> im stuck in a terminal,wish me luck
<gnomefreak> !sudo | Bakefy
<ubotu> Bakefy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nolimitsoya> !root | Bakefy
<chable> ill try this firestarter
<LRP> okay guys, thanks for your help, I'm gonna get back to work and play around a bit, will probably be back for more help later :) Thanks again!
<chable> never did it
<Trainstroker> I need to get a wireless Gplus desktop card to work in dapper. please. its a belkin card
<Bakefy> thanks!
<chable> i think ubuntu is great :)
<schorem> Bakefy: befor you do anything run winecfg
<chable> is my first time
<chable> E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<rsl> Howdy! I'm just checking to see if it's indeed safe to oerform the xserver update. I remember the bad update a few months ago and I don't have time to reinstall my system. Heh.
<timo90> chable do you have beryl
<timo90> chabe:
<nolimitsoya> !firestarter | chable
<ubotu> chable: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<d1gital> type this in a terminal window without the quotes:    'sudo wine '         and then the .exe file you are trying to run, then hit enter
<sysdoc> Anyone know if there is an OpenOffice channel somewhere??
<nolimitsoya> sysdoc, look on the official webpage
<sysdoc> been there done that
<chable> my apt sources must be lame
<jrib> d1gital: why on earth would you sudo wine?
<nolimitsoya> chable, what repos are enabled?
<Trainstroker> should i risk upgrading to edgy to try to get my wireless to work
<nolimitsoya> Trainstroker, no. you should check things out with the live cd first
<chable> deb http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<chable> deb-src http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<chable> romanian shite
<gnomefreak> !channels | sysdoc
<ubotu> sysdoc: A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - UBuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nolimitsoya> chable, add 'universe multiverse' to both of those lines
<jrib> Bakefy: don't use sudo when using wine, just do  'wine file.exe' in a terminal
<thomaswebb> can anyone help me?
<chable> nolimitsoya , where more specific please ?
<Trainstroker> nolimitsoya: will a live cd set itself up w. the card how its going to if i install to the system? can u gimme a link
<nolimitsoya> chable, make them read 'deb http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted multiverse universe'
<chable> thanks
<romeo_> g
<sysdoc> gnomefreak, doh! already checked freenodes list...
<nolimitsoya> Trainstroker, its www.ubuntu.com
<reverie> got it sorted :D
<thomaswebb> does anyone know how i can set my box up as a mail server?
<reverie> anyone gotten a geforce 8800gtx working ?
<nolimitsoya> chable, then type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firestarter && gksudo firestarter' in a terminal
<Dima> Crap, i just installed ubuntu but i forgot my username that i used
<jrib> ubotu: tell Bakefy about wine
<nolimitsoya> !smtp | thomaswebb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> hm..
<jrib> Dima: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, then type 'getent passwd 1000'
<chable> right now
<Bakefy> thanks jrib!  I will read about it
<Dima> okay thanks
<chable> i never used ubuntu
<chable> just slack
<jrib> Dima: that should tell you the username
<Trainstroker> 6.10=degy?
<Dima> thanks
<nolimitsoya> chable, do it when youve updated the apt-lines and saved the changes
<Trainstroker> edgy*
<jrib> Dima: do you remember the password?
<Dima> does that tell the pw too?
<Dima> Ya i know the pw
<jrib> Dima: ok, no it does not tell you the password
<chable> yes i know nolimitsoya
<Dima> o ok
<thomaswebb> nolimitsoya, i would liek to set my box up with a mail account
<sysdoc> thomaswebb, yas looking for qmail
<chable> its working
<chable> thank you
<thomaswebb> sysdoc, qmail?
<nolimitsoya> chable, np :)
<sysdoc> yup
<chable> pt-get install firestarter && gksudo firestarter
<jrib> Dima: if you want to know what it does, it scans the /etc/passwd file for the user with uid 1000, which is the first user
<chable> :(
<chable> (gksudo:5418): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Radzisz> hello
<jrib> chable: echo $DISPLAY
<Dima> o
<Cubed> hey guys
<Anarch>  /pa ##php
<d1gital> Trainstroker: yes, 6.10 = edgy
<Radzisz> echo "hi"
<Dima> thanks jrib i got it
<chable> echo $DISPLAY
<nolimitsoya> chable, thats strange... anyhow, try alt+f2 and the 'gksudo firestarter'
<Cubed> do i have to navigate to the folder in terminal......... before i try to install a package?
<chable> :0.0
<Trainstroker> i cannot find the live cd download on ubuntu.com... just the installer
<Raven_> whats is the best AntiVirus to use with a GUI
<thomaswebb> my situation is i have my hostname and I wish to create mail accounts on this host
<nolimitsoya> Raven_, you dont need one
<jrib> Cubed: how are you installing?
<jrib> !antivirus | Raven_
<ubotu> Raven_: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<chable> Trainstroker http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release.1/
<Dima> Does ClamAV and Aegis come with ubuntu?
<jrib> Trainstroker: the desktop cd is both the installer and the live cd
<Dima> Do I need a firewall for my ubuntu?
<Cubed> i'm TRYING to install a deb package that consists in installing ndiswrapper
<Cubed> i know it's easy
<Cubed> just losing my patience
<nolimitsoya> Dima, firestarter will provide you with a firewall. apt-get it
<d1gital> Trainstroker if you are already running ubuntu, just do:   gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<Raven_> I was just going to use one because of the windows machines on the network, do you think it is necessary or not?
<nolimitsoya> Dima, clamav can also be apt-got, but you dont need it
<Dima> where can i download firestarter
<Trainstroker> dlgital: what what does that do?
<jrib> Dima: install it using synaptic
<nolimitsoya> Raven_, you dont need it
<chable> it seems like my firestarter wont start
<chable> any fire
<Cubed> synaptic handles deb files easily?
<d1gital> Trainstroker:  brings up an upgrade window which allows you to upgrade to edgy without burning discs
<jrib> Cubed: I believe ndiswrapper is in the repositories, so you don't need to download a package (but I will have the bot tell you how to do taht too in case you ever need it).  I recommend you read the first link though
<nolimitsoya> chable, did it install? try 'apt-get install firestarter' and read the output
<jrib> ubotu: tell Cubed about ndiswrapper
<Raven_> no probs, many thanks, I am glad I changed from XP, this is great.
<jrib> ubotu: tell Cubed about deb
<Trainstroker> dlgital: i want to test it out on a live cd and make sure my wireless works in there. if it dosent... then windows for me :(
<chable> Unpacking firestarter (from .../firestarter_1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<chable> Setting up firestarter (1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4) ...
<Cubed> i did google search and found many debs in relation to ndiswrapper
<Cubed> jrib
<chable> it is installed
<Cubed> where are the repositories located?
<citek> Can someone help me? How do I get rot13?
<Cubed> where is terminal located?
<nolimitsoya> !repositories | Cubed
<ubotu> Cubed: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<d1gital> Trainstroker:  what wireless card do you have?  are you using a laptop?
<jrib> !terminal | Cubed
<ubotu> Cubed: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Dima> whats apt-get? and what does it mean to install something using synaptic
<Cubed> does terminal have to be in the same folder as the deb package i am installing?
<jrib> !apt-get | Dima
<ubotu> Dima: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Trainstroker> dlgital: no im using a desktop pc. its a belkin wirless G plus desktop card
<nolimitsoya> chable, good, now retry the gksudo firestarter-routine :)
<Dima> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<citek> Can Someone Please tell me how to get ROT13?
<jrib> citek: umm what do you mean?
<php-freak> man for some reason this command line ftp is slow
<d1gital> i don't have any experience with belkin cads, but generally if it works in windows you can make it work with ndiswrapper
<nolimitsoya> !msgbot | Dima
<php-freak> took like 2 hours to download 200 megs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgbot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<citek> Jrib: I need rot13
<chable> it started
<joga> citek it's in bsd-games
<chable> now trying to config
<nolimitsoya> chable, good. just follow the guide, and youll be set in no time :)
<jrib> citek: rot13 is when you add 13 to each letter, so a becomes n (I think), etc
<citek> Joga: I dont understand.
<Dima> so its impossible to get viruses on ubuntu just like mac?
<joga> citek rot13 is in the bsd games package
<nolimitsoya> Dima, yes
<joga> not impossible...just unlikely
<Seveas> Dima, not impossible but highly unlikely
<joga> :)
<Seveas> !msgbot is <alias> msgthebot
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !-msgthebot
<ubotu> msgthebot is <alias> botabuse - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 23:02:56
<chable> failed to start
<Seveas> !-botabuse
<ubotu> botabuse aliases: fishing, msgthebot, askthebot, msg the bot, msgbot - added by Seveas on 2006-07-26 21:48:13
<chable> something im doing wrong
<d1gital> dima:  put it this way:  the number of widespread windows viruses is measured in thousands, perhaps millions.  while those for linux are only in the hundreds, see what i mean?
<diskus> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<chable> brb
<Dima> Ya
<chable> anyone tried to install firefox 2 ?
<Matthew_W> I'm trying to install grub using sudo grub-install /dev/sda  and I'm getting /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot has no corresponding bios candidate - what does this mean?
<alecjw> hi. ive tried installing flashplugun-nonfree and flashplayer-mozilla, but i still cant play flash in firefox, whichevero ne i use, what should i do?
<jrib> chable: it is default in edgy
<nolimitsoya> chable, are you running dapper or edgy?
<chable> dapper
<jrib> alecjw: pastebin the result of this command:  ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<diskus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chable> i guess
<chable> its the desktop version of ubuntu 6
<chable> anyway i found this ubuntuguide.org , very useful
<alecjw> jrib: it returns nothing that seems to be related to flash
<jrib> chable: dapper is version 6.06, there is also edgy which is 6.10
<nolimitsoya> does anyone know of a good audio/videoplugin for firefox? mozilla-plugin-vlc gives me (no video) however i do things...
<jrib> alecjw: which flash package do you have installed at the moment?
<chable> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<nolimitsoya> any help getting it working is alsowellcome..
<chable> so its dapper
<Equinox> bu kanal0131n op kim
<JFlash> no iostat command in ubuntu?
<jrib> nolimitsoya: I like mplayer plugin, it's called mozilla-mplayer I believe
<chable> so i need to get edgy
<nolimitsoya> jrib, thank you
<alecjw> jrib: flashplayer-mozilla, although i usually use flashplugin-nonfree, shall i try installing that then try again
<alecjw> i mean the ls thing
<jrib> alecjw: well, what does 'dpkg -L flashplayer-mozilla' say?  What version of ubuntu by the way?
<rindolf> Can any KDE user try to reproduce http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=27528 ? I'm trying to see if other people get it.
<ThePub> anyone using big desktop setup with the 8.31 binary ati driver?
<alecjw> jrib: a hell of a lot of file paths. i'm using edgy
<jrib> alecjw: how about    dpkg -L flashplayer-mozilla | grep '.so'
<chable> im getting edgy
<chable> brb
<Raven_> Is it realy worth upgrading to x64 bit?
<Trainstroker> dlgital: anything?
<jrib> alecjw: erm, I mean:  '\.so'
<alecjw> jrib: four files, all in different directories, all with the filename libflashplayer.so
<jrib> alecjw: ok, tell me those please, or just pastebin
<JFlash> root@laced:~# iostat
<JFlash> -bash: iostat: command not found
* JFlash is puzzled
<jrib> JFlash: is sysstat installed?
<JFlash> dunno
<jrib> JFlash: sudo apt-get install sysstat
<alecjw> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35835/
<peacekpr> The volume control application in Ubuntu LiveCD (6.10) is showing the audio device being controlled by Alsa is "HDA ATI SB" ... exactly which driver is this?  whatever driver it is, it's loaded automatically in Ubuntu LiveCD (6.10).
<jrib> alecjw: interesting, I guess it doesn't install to firefox.  You can try using flashplugin-nonfree then
<HappyPills> Question: Has the wireless card problem been identified and fixed? Uploading too much data across a wireless connection leads to instant system freeze!
<JFlash> vmstat works
<peacekpr> Is there something i can do on the command line to figure out if it's a kernel module or something?
<jrib> JFlash: iostat is in the sysstat package
<sponix> whats the best torrent client ?
<rukuartic> Every time I go to install something, apt tells me that some packages have unmet dependencies and what not.
<crackcorn> im following the man pages of swat and it says to kill inetd and restart it, when i ps aux inet isnt listed, how can i start it
<jrib> rukuartic: try  sudo apt-get install -f
<kitche> crackcorn: you have to do it though its init script should be in /etc/init.d
<Raven_> Is their any real benefits from going 64-bit at the moment
<A3n> How do i make/change my mac adress ?
<rukuartic> jrib: nothin' happens. here's a paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35837/
<ubun> how can i tell what screen resolution i'm currently running at?
<jrib> rukuartic: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<Raven_> You can't it is programmed into your NIC
<jrib> ubun: somewhere in the output of 'xdpyinfo'
<rukuartic> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35838/
<HeavyAl> Hey, if anyone was in here earlier when I was whining about my wireless not working I just wanted you to know I fixed it, lol
<alecjw> A3n: i dont think its possible
<A3n> its possible in windows
<ubun> thanks, found it
<jrib> A3n: I recall that the wikipedia article on mac addresses tells you how
<peacekpr> i think i figured it out... "lsmod | grep snd" gives me snd_hda_intel... which is supported by Alsa (obviously) ... yay
<Agrajag> alecjw: of course it's possible
<A3n> you know, the mac you send to the router to get an ip ?
<alecjw> jrib: it doesn't download "due to network problems or upstream changes"
<Raven_> anybody in Gloucestershire UK
<jrib> alecjw: what version of ubuntu did you say this was?
<alecjw> Agrajag: i thought it was the unique identifier for your network herdware, which couldn't be cahanged
<Agrajag> A3n: http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/changemac
<knix_> Fatal error: Call to undefined function dbx_connect() in /var/www/zcs/zciconfig.php on line 7
<alecjw> jrib: edgy
<knix_> please help
<kitche> alecjw: it's a softmod but once you reboot it will be that old address again
<A3n> thanks
<alecjw> kitche: ah.
<jrib> alecjw: meh, ok adobe is always messign with stuff.  You have 2 options, 1) just symlink to the libflashplayer.so you have now  2) use flash 9 beta (in backports)
<php-freak> is this ubuntu command line prompt usually pretty slow?
<php-freak> only downloaded like 200 megs in 2 hours
<alecjw> knix_: what is dbx_connect?
<Kervan> how can i listen http://xxxxxx:8000/listen.pls
<kitche> php-freak: the command line has nothing to do that but what are you using?
<martin_> #irc.ampache.org
<knix_> alecjw, thats what i am asking,  something about conncting to mysql
<martin_> sorry....
<jrib> rukuartic: sudo apt-get install build-essential, what does this say?
<alecjw> knix_:  then it should be mysql_connect, not dbx_connect
<knix_> ha,
<php-freak> kitche: well I'm using realwebhost to download the files from
<rukuartic> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35837/
<abyssinia2> !22
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 22 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> rukuartic: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<php-freak> kiche: sorry is that what you was asking?
<kitche> php-freak: is that a site or a program since I have never heard of that if your using wget it goes by your net speed and the speed of the server
<php-freak> kitche: do what now say that again? Its my hosting company, and im using wget to download through ftp protocol
<citek> Anybody know a program that works for linux like "Post Its" Where A Text type of thing stays on your desktop all the time to remind you of stuff?
<kitche> php-freak: wget uses your net connection to download files, so it's either your connection or the web host connection
<knix_> alecjw, this might help ya http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1554344&forum_id=404241
<php-freak> okay
<php-freak> I didn't know if it had anything to do with my command line ftp or something
<php-freak> sorry im a  n00b to ubuntu
<jrib> citek: "sticky notes" and tomboy
<econobeing> anybody here have experience with broadcom drivers using ndiswrapper, on a dell laptop?
<madriss> i found this sticky notes thing, duno if its any good iv not tried it b4: http://sourceforge.net/projects/s-notes/
<madriss> (for citek)
<chable> downloading
<A3n> i'm off to change my mac in ubuntu to see if my internet finaly works out
<sysrage> where the heck do i tell kubuntu to not hibernate if battery is running low?
<jrib> citek: both of those are panel applets, just right click > add to panel.  But you may need to install tomboy first
<econobeing> i had my wifi going yesterday, but i hard to reformat D:
<Matthew_W> I'm trying to install grub using sudo grub-install /dev/sda  but I get /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot has no corresponding bios candidate
<jlaw> hey guys ... i encounter severe problems installing the nvidia binaries ... i tried it the same way i did it with debian and the nvidia-installer ending up with a black screen and no idea what went wrong ... asking for this here some days ago i got a link with an howto to use the binaries provided with restricted repositories. unfortuneatly it end up with an error message: "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the
<econobeing> and i forgot how i got it to work...
<jlaw> . any ideas what to do?
<php-freak> did rob liven live in a trailor or is this stuff on the net im reading just bunch of wack stuff
<Lew> uhm
<Lew> beginner too Ubuntu
<Lew> If i use Ubuntu
<Lew> Will I have to setup my net again?
<kitche> php-freak: you mean lilo?
<php-freak> yea
<kitche> php-freak: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that stuff
<php-freak> sorry
<kitche> php-freak: but yeah he lived in an RV/trailer
<php-freak> are you serious
<php-freak> thats surprising
<knix_> n00b ?  were is "./"
<tylerl> I'm going to be doing a lot of telnet'ing.  What is a good client to do this (other than terminal)
<jlaw> noone?
<niekie> tylerl, I'd consider doing it through command-line is the best way.
<jlaw> tylerl ... what do you mean ... a ide client or a client ide?
<knix_> were is ./
<niekie> You could try PuTTY if you really do not want to use command line.
<niekie> Though.. it is not much different..
<tylerl> niekie: The reason I ask is because when I was using Telnet on a portal I have, every time I hit delete it would put a strange character...
<frolle> Why are there stripes on my tv when i use tv out? :|
<Rhyddin> if you're going to use PuTTY you might as well just use SSH from the cl.
<tylerl> niekie: Any clue why that would be, or how to fix that?
<niekie> tylerl, I think I might know.
<we2by> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<jlaw> hey guys ... i encounter severe problems installing the nvidia binaries ... i tried it the same way i did it with debian and the nvidia-installer ending up with a black screen and no idea what went wrong ... asking for this here some days ago i got a link with a howto to use the binaries provided with restricted repositories. unfortuneatly it end up with an error message: "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the 
<jlaw>  any ideas what to do?
<niekie> One second.
<delire> i've just upgraded my laptop from Dapper to Edgy. i have a black line under my cursor that sometimes appears as a black dot after clicking a menu. is this a known glitch?
<we2by> lol
<tylerl> niekie: okay :)
<troglodyt> i'm using 6.10, playing Doom3 in a desktop window.  once the game starts, I can't release the cursor.  Any ideas?
<we2by> guys, I need help with my bootloader, after win install, it's messed up
<kitche> !grub|we2by
<ubotu> we2by: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<delire> we2by: use a live CD, chroot your Ubuntu partition and run sudo grub-install
<jlaw> can noone help me with the nvidia binaries?
<niekie> tylerl, you can configure what the terminal generates on backspace.
<niekie> At least, with gnome-terminal
<b_52GM> setxkbmap en
<b_52GM> Error loading new keyboard description
<delire> also, in this day and age, is Easy Ubuntu actually reccommended to provide direct rendering on a machine that had it working under Dapper? i have the latest xorg-driver-fglrx driver loaded (lsmod says so) yet still provides no direct rendering. from what i can see it might involve some hairy re-simlinking of libGL.so*
<tylerl> niekie: It only does that when I telnet... but its still configurable?
<b_52GM> did some meet thiss error :)
<funkwarrior> join #ubuntu-it
<niekie> tylerl, I am not sure.
<tylerl> niekie: k
<niekie> You could also try using netcat instead of telnet.
* delire notes that Edgy boots much faster, is far more responsive, yet looks and sounds worse.
<Trainstroker> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<econobeing> i'm trying to use ndiswrapper, and when i do "sudo make" it does some stuff then gives me an error
<eilker> how can i download ubuntu-server cd ? i cant find it...
<kevin> what is signal 11?
<tylerl> niekie: Got it in options, thanks.
<kitche> !nickspam|kevin
<ubotu> kevin: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<cobra_> econobeing: do you have the build-essential package installed?
<redblue`> sup?
<econobeing> not sure :/ how would i check?
<kevin> kitche: sorry, it said that the nicks were taken
<eilker> !ubuntu-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<econobeing> i just did this on this very computer last night but i forgot how >_<
<cobra_> !build-essential
<troglodyt> i'm using 6.10, playing Doom3 in a desktop window.  once the game starts, I can't release the cursor.  Any ideas?
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<econobeing> !build-essential?
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<cobra_> econobeing: in a terminal run:      sudo aptitude install build-essential
<econobeing> ah
<cobra_> econobeing: but maybe it is already installed - i don't know - so i asked you
<tylerl> niekie: Is it possible to configure an application to open on the push of a button... ie: If I push f12, terminal opens.?
<econobeing> i guess it wasn't, heh
<JohnUK89> Ello all, need some help with a problem I'm having with my wireless lan in edgy
<nolimitsoya> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cobra_> JohnUK89: what's up?
<redblue`> unsure
<kevin> when I wanted to change my nick, it said that the nick already belonged to somone else, and to enter a password, yet the nick isn't shown on the nick sidebar in Xchat. what does that mean?
<cmt^^> Anyone playing quake 1 here?
<kevin> does it mean that i can't have the nick i had yesterday?
<JohnUK89> cobra_: I have an rtl8187 based Netgear WG111v2, and I've been trying to get it working with ndiswrapper. I followed a howto on the forum, but it isn't working at all. It won't find any networks when I scan
<alaa_> hello, does anybody know how to save a file under the editor?
<GoClick> I love quakeworld
<bluefox83> is there a way to view all of the programs that are using bandwidth?
<cmt^^> GoClick - have you gotten it installed with sound?
<cobra_> JohnUK89: oh
<cmt^^> GoClick - I haven't been able to get  proper sound :<
<tylerl> How do you configure a button to open an application?
<cobra_> JohnUK89: i never heard of that chipset and so have no experience with it
<alaa_> please help me =(
<bluefox83> and possibly view how much bandwidth each is responsible for using?
<GoClick> cmt^^ Nope, not on Ubuntu. However I'll pm you an E-Mail address of someone who HAS gotten it to work on Linux
<cobra_> JohnUK89: do you know if ubuntu has the driver for it already?
<cmt^^> GoClick - awesome
<cmt^^> GoClick - he's not on irc?
<JohnUK89> cobra_: yeah, the inbuilt module doesn't work either
<GoClick> Not this network. he's an Oper on Game Surge or whatever the heck it's called these days
<cobra_> are you making sure that the ubuntu module is completely unloaded from the kernel?
<alaa_> does anybody know which command saves a file under the editor? I'm trying to get my beryl hooked up
<JohnUK89> cobra_: yeah, I blacklisted it
<niekie> tylerl, yes.
<cobra_> good move
<kitche> alaa_: what editor?
<cobra_> JohnUK89: and what happens when you run ndiswrapper -i xxxxx ?
<alaa_> for example i type: sudo vi /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<alaa_> it opens up a new window
<holzmodem> it is possible to open the menu by a right on the desktop? (gnome)
<niekie> tylerl, I think it's in System Preferences under hotkey setup.
<tylerl> niekie: Thanks
<niekie> (I am not sure, I am using Dutch Ubuntu)
<cobra_> JohnUK89: I trust you also performed modprobe -r ????   to remove it from the kernel now?
<kitche> alaa_: ok it's esc then :wq wq will write and quit vim/elvis
<alaa_> how do i save what i write in that window
<JohnUK89> cobra_: it installs, and after that whel I listed the adapters it was recognised as plugged in
<JohnUK89> cobra_: yeah
<alaa_> ok\
<econobeing> sudo ndiswrapper -m gave me "couldn't add module alias:  at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 720."
<cobra_> JohnUK89: so it can't load the ndis module so it can't work
<JohnUK89> cobra_: the module loads
<cobra_> but the error just said it couldn't...?
<JohnUK89> It's present when I use lsmod, and the hardware is recognised too
<JohnUK89> Wasn't me that posted an error
<econobeing> brb, i'm sure i'm gonna need some more help :p
<cobra_> oh yeah
<Spee_Der> Good evening folks.
<cobra_> now i'm confused who's doing what
<phillip_> i need help setting up a wireless G plus desktop card
<alaa_> bcm4318?
<JohnUK89> cobra_: at my end, the hardware is recognised using ndiswrapper, but when I scan for networks none are found
<cobra_> aha
<phillip_> cobra_: i have a similar problem
<cobra_> what command do you use to scan for networks?
<phillip_> iwlist scan
<cobra_> mm
<JohnUK89> cobra_: I use networkmanager, and iwlist scan as well
<rukuartic> phillip_: you need an interface in there... iwlist (iface) scan
<ubuntu> i have a simmaler problem too
<jlaw> hey guys ... i encounter severe problems installing the nvidia binaries ... i tried it the same way i did it with debian and the nvidia-installer ending up with a black screen and no idea what went wrong ... asking for this here some days ago i got a link with an howto to use the binaries provided with restricted repositories. unfortuneatly it end up with an error message: "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the
<jlaw> . any ideas what to do?
<phillip_> rukuartic: it lists all interfaces and the eth1 aka my wireless card says something about none found
<econobeing> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286924 i'm using this, but i have a problem at step C
<econobeing> 9c*
<MFen> how do you arrange things so that sudo has the same path as the user account that ran it?
<cobra_> try reloading the ndiswrapper module, and directly after that run the command:     	tail /var/log/messages
<rukuartic> phillip_: try "iwlist eth1 scan"
<cobra_> and see what output it gives
<karat> Does the ubuntu livecd have mplayer/decss on it?
<JohnUK89> cobra_: was that at me?
<phillip_> No Scan Resukts
<cobra_> JohnUK89: yeah
* chable is away : die ciorox die
<rukuartic> phillip_: Yup. You can't see anythi'n.
<ciaron> how do i flush my dns cache?
<cobra_> philip_: what chipset does your wireless use?
<JohnUK89> I'll need to reboot, this is the affected box...just to make sure the wireless works I've got it in Windows
<JohnUK89> brb then
<phillip_> i have no frickin clue. h.o let me look on the box
<assasukasse> hi everyone, how can i change the themes in compiz
<assasukasse> ?
<troglodyt> i'm using 6.10, playing Doom3 in a desktop window.  once the game starts, I can't release the cursor.  Any ideas?
<cobra_> philip_: mmm i doubt the box will tell you
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Good evening my friend.
<phillip_> cobra_: it dosent
<phillip_> where can i find out
<DARKGuy> Hey Spee_Der, good evening :) how it's going ^^
<cobra_> philip_: run the command "lspci" in the terminal, and see what it gives you. Look for wireless adapters etc
<cobra_> philip_: first of all try
<cobra_> philip_: lspci|grep Broadcom
<we2by> hi guys, I need help on restoring grun
<econobeing> cobra_: like "sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf ; tail /var/log/messages" ?
<we2by> grub*
<phillip_> i THINK its boradcom 4381
<we2by> I'm on the livecd right now
<cobra_> uh huh
<alaa_> 4318*
<soundray> !grub | we2by
<ubotu> we2by: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alaa_> i know how to fix it cuz i jus did it an hour or 2 ago
<phillip_> phillip@ubuntu:~$ sudo iwconfig eth1
<phillip_> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<cobra_> econobeing: yes but run one command at a time
<pitbull78> nawija kto po polsku!!!
<ciaron> for some reason editing my /etc/hosts file doesn't seem to have effect, any dieas why?
<alaa_> phillip did u get the driver to work?
<soundray> ciaron: what effect were you after?
<cobra_> philip_: i think you might need to use a utility called fw-cutter
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: I'm very drawn at the moment, and tired as well. Just home from funeral, so kind'a relaxin' and saw a familir nick to say hello to. Hope all is well with you.....  What a day..  . . .
<phillip_> alaa_: eh.... i dont know what works and what dosent but i dont have wireless atm :(
<mc44> !po | pitbull78
<ciaron> soundray: i need to make a domain resolv to a certain ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alaa_> do u have an on and off button for wireless?
<LjL> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<alaa_> if u do is it lit up?
<soundray> ciaron: what have you added to the file?
<mc44> a pl, of course
<rindolf> Is there anyone here using kmail?
<phillip_> alaa_: no theres no on/off button. i think its lit up h.o.i dont think it has lights
<case1__> please anybody speaks spanish?
<LjL> !es | case1__
<ubotu> case1__: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ciaron> soundray: just an ip and a domain name
<case1__> ok
<econobeing> lots of "resolved address "xml:readwrite"" stuff and "GConf server is not in use, shutting down." at the end
<cobra_> philip_: it seems your particular card is difficult to get working
<phillip_> casel_: i speak a little
<alaa_> if ur driver is setup get i believe its called connection manager
<lxuser> tengo dos unidas lectoras de DVD, una quemadora y otra solo Lector
<z_s> when i turn on my computer it began beeping unlimited times, what should I do?
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Your help with the 2nd monitor was most helpful, many thanks as it is working so much better than expected.....
<cobra_> philip_:  you should look at these two web pages for instructions
<cobra_> philip_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1084114&postcount=43
<alaa_> system-->administration-->snaptic
<alaa_> synaptic*
<z_s> i think it mught be problem of the bios
<soundray> ciaron: afaik, you can only add an IP and a full hostname to /etc/hosts
<cobra_> philip_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1105667&postcount=218
<ciaron> soundray: thats what i did
<econobeing> i was suprised at how easy it was to get my resolution work, just went into synaptic and got 915resolution and bam
<econobeing> to work*
<soundray> ciaron: brb
<econobeing> much better than 6.06
<alaa_> omg im just remembering what the program was called :x
<cobra_> econobeing: SuSe gets the resolution right even when installing
<cobra_> very cool
<alaa_> i have the same wireless card as you and i got it working today and using it right now
<phillip_> alaa_: same as mine?
<alaa_> yes
<alaa_> bcom4318
<alaa_> im trying to remember what the program was called
<alaa_> ok i remember
<phillip_> alaa_: please remember and tell me what u did :D
<alaa_> look for network manager under synaptic package manager
<alaa_> but b4 that
<alaa_> did u install ur driver?
<phillip_> via ndiswrapper
<alaa_> yes
<z_s> when i turn on my computer it began beeping unlimited times, what should I do? I think is bios' problem
<mwe> !usenames | alaa_
<ubotu> alaa_: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<zylche> Can someone help me with getting my sound working?
<JohnUK89> cobra_: you still there?
<phillip_> alaa_:ye it shows it w. hardware present
<cobra_> JohnUK89: hi
<PgR> nolimitsoya: re earlier xorg problem... new card driver seems to be working nicely... thank you for your help
<phillip_> wtf... synaptic wont start
<JohnUK89> http://rafb.net/paste/results/NvUwmQ65.html <That's the output I get when loading ndiswrapper
<alaa_> :X
<cobra_> JohnUK89: ok
<rindolf> zylche: did you just installed Ubuntu?
<zylche> no I've had it installed for a while and sound have been problematic
<JohnUK89> Ignore the eth0 bit
<alaa_> u need to install it from there then restart
<cobra_> JohnUK89: it looks hopeful
<JohnUK89> I always get that when there's no cable attached
<nsx> i'm helping a friend through the ubuntu install process.  he says he can't create a / partition under 2 gb.  is this true?
<wogi> hey what is the command to see what pkg a file comes from?
<alaa_> then a new thing loads up at start up and it detects wireless networks and such and you should be set
<cobra_> JohnUK89:  what do you get if you run          iwlist wlan0 scan
<JohnUK89> cobra_: No Scan Results
<phillip_> brb restart
<cobra_> and what does iwconfig give you?
<phillip_> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<JohnUK89> Bah, need to reboot again for that, anything else you want me to do while I'm at it?
<phillip_> how do i fix Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<phillip_> while trying to run apt-get
<cobra_> JohnUK89: why must you reboot?
<JohnUK89> Because Ubuntu is on my other partition on the same box
* zylche twiddles his thumbs
<cobra_> oh
<cobra_> that's not convenient
<cobra_> ok look
<DjViper> vmware ftw
<case1__> Please, I had updated my ubuntu system, but now I can't login with any user. What can I do?
<cobra_> JohnUK89: make sure that all references to eth0 or wlan0 are removed from the file /etc/network/interfaces  (gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces)
<JohnUK89> cobra_: okies, anything else need doing?
* zylche twiddles his thumbs some more
<cobra_> JohnUK89: see what output iwconfig gives
<citek> Is "Linux Ubuntu" --- "IA32" "AMD/EM64T" "Solaris x64/x86"
<cobra_> try iwlist again
<cobra_> i can't see why it won't work
<JohnUK89> Right, will do that now
<cobra_> JohnUK89: did you try network-manager-gnome?
<JohnUK89> Yeah
<knix_> guys,  anytime I acess my webserver such as login.php, i get a box asking me to dl the php file.  How can I get it to work?
<JohnUK89> That's what I've been trying to use mainly
<alaa_> does anybody now how to use beryl =(
<cobra_> JohnUK89: network-manager-gnome can't work if you have references to the adapter in the interfaces file
<cobra_> JohnUK89: did you check that already?
<alaa_> i have it installed but i dont know how to load the themes
<JohnUK89> cobra_: right, I'll go get rid :)
<JohnUK89> cobra_: nope, I didn't know to check
<cobra_> ok
<citek> Is "Linux Ubuntu" --- "IA32" "AMD/EM64T" "Solaris x64/x86"
<cobra_> JohnUK89: look forward to hearing from you
<JohnUK89> cobra_: I'll be back in a few minutes :)
<max_> how do you partition off part of your harddrive to do a dual boot?
<kwood> Could anyone tell me... does the server version of ubu include a graphical interface like the desktop version?
<_goofy_> i cant seem to quit a program......its keeps reloading
<_goofy_> how do i end it
<PgR> max_: easy way... install windows, let it create small partition.... then install linux afterwards
<econobeing> hmm, after a reboot, knetworkmanager can find my wifi connection
<psusi> _goofy_: what program?
<wogi> Mm. so i guess no one knows a way to see which pkg a file belongs to..?:/
<econobeing> but when i go to connect it seems to hang at 38%
<econobeing> 28%*
<psusi> wogi: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<kevin>  what is the command to check the root filesystem in 6.10?
<max_> PgR: is there not a way to do it without uninstalling linux and erasing everying
<_goofy_> utorrent throught wine
<psusi> kevin: same as it has allways been on any linux system, fsck /
<kevin> thanks
<der0b> Hey folks, does anyone know if there are plans to update source-o-matic for edgy?
<PgR> max_: ooh, good question... maybe qtparted? More intelligent folks than me around here... maybe they know...
<econobeing> should i just let it try to connect and wait it out?
<kwood> Could anyone tell me... does the server version of ubu include a graphical interface like the desktop version I am looking for many of the functions of the server install... but am still learning linux and its ins and outs and looking for the graphical assistance..
<wogi> psusi: thanks :)
<alaa_> does anybody know how to set up beryl?
<kevin> wow, I think i just changed my entire system to read-only, how do i change it back?
<crackcorn> lol
<cpk1> remount it?
<finalbeta> kwood, not by default, but you can install a graphical interface after the install.
<vonderer> hi there!
<cobra_> kevin: sudo mount -t ?? -o remount,rw /
<cobra_> no
<cobra_> sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<kevin> thanks
<kwood> finalbeta: would that the xubunto?
<kevin> i'll try that
<vonderer> how can i switch my X cursor theme?
<Dan_Edin> is there a netinstall iso of ubuntu somewhere?
<kevin> cobra: i love you
<kevin> thanks
<cobra_> 'welcome
<JohnUK89> cobra_: http://rafb.net/paste/results/022D1g76.html is iwconfig's output, there were no references to wlan0 at all in /etc/network/interfaces
<hjmills> how can i add a second monitor and set it to display a program that takes seperate input from the rest of my entire desktop and runs independant with out the mouse and everything (using lirc)
<finalbeta> kwood, no... You have ubuntu server, that's for server usage. Has no GUI, and then you have ubuntu xubuntu kubuntu etc for desktop that have there own windowmanager to provide a GUI.
<finalbeta> kwood, use a desktop one and start with that, you can run server on it 2...
<cobra_> JohnUK89: were there references to eth0?
<vonderer> i mean, without using gnome, xfce or KDE... (actually, i prefer different WMs)
<JohnUK89> Yeah, I removed them
<JohnUK89> The only one there now is lo
<cobra_> JohnUK89: are you on a laptop?
<JohnUK89> Nope, desktop
<kwood> finalbeta: yah, I was just looking for an easy way to get LAMP and etc up... but it may be worthwhile to experience the install process of the server progs.
<lee2> hi i have a belkin 802.11g wireless card, belkin told me it works with ubuntu 'out of the box' yet the live cd doesnt "see" any network devices. Should i bother installing ubuntu, if i cant see the wireless card ?
<Dan_Edin> finalbeta still its freaking huge. debian netinstall is as small as 42mb
<alaa_> u gotta install network manager from synaptics
<lee2> alaa, then its not out of the box :P ?
<cobra_> lee2: you will need a little time to make it work, but it's fairly easy
<alaa_> it takes a minute ;o
<z_s> I've connected my laptop to a computer, how could I share internet with the other pc in windows?
<cobra_> lee2: if it uses one of those broadcom chipsets?
<z_s> i am on ubuntu
<lee2> can you give me specific intructions, il print :P
<saxin> how can I get CLI in ubuntu? I can't have an X-server when I'm going to install the nVIDIA-driver.
<lee2> cobra, its RALink
<vonderer> sorry for repeating... how can I switch my X cursor theme without using any DE tools?
<cobra_> JohnUK89: are you using a laptop?
<JohnUK89> cobra_: no
<shwag> Do I need to install a SMP kernel or something? Top is only showing use on one of my processors.
<nothanks> is there any way I can make apt-get point a package I already have on disk?
<knix_> can someone help me fix my php please?
<delta_> wie kann man alsa so einstellen, dass beim start MIDI automatisch initialisiert wird?
<cobra_> JohnUK89:  what's the essid of your wirless network?
<JohnUK89> cobra_: NETGEAR
<mnoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<delta_> danke und out
<lee2> ok so if i booted ubuntu from livecd, wouldnt that test the drivers
<hjmills> lee2, yes
<lee2> so how can i tell if the network card was found
<nothanks> JohnUK89: are you using a w111?
<cobra_> JohnUK89: i'm afraid i don't know what the problem is, everything appears to be in order, you may want to try       sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "NETGEAR"   but it prob won't help :(
<JohnUK89> nothanks: a wg111v2
<hjmills> lee2, boot from live cd and see if the network works...
<lee2> where is the "device manager"
<nothanks> haha I have the same problem
<JohnUK89> cobra_: ok, thanks for the help anyway
<lee2> hjmills, it didnt.
<JohnUK89> nothanks: ouch :(
<lee2> hjmills, its wireless though.
<nothanks> JohnUK89: have you installed prism54?
<hjmills> lee2, then find the chipset and see if its supported on linux
<JohnUK89> nothanks: different chipset
<lee2> hjmills, it is
<hjmills> JohnUK89, try using iwlist scan to find nearby networks
<Trainstroker> alaa_:
<JohnUK89> Mine's an rtl8187
<mc44> shwag: what release of ubuntu?
<lee2> its here: http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/
<JohnUK89> hjmills: have done, no results
<shwag> mc44: dapper
<citek> Is "Linux Ubuntu" --- "IA32" "AMD/EM64T" "Solaris x64/x86"
<Trainstroker> how do i start network-manager?
<lee2> i have the PCI Card. its working fine in Windows now
<mc44> shwag: you need the 686 kerne;
<hjmills> lee2, then search the linux forums for the name of the driver to see if anybody else has it working on ubuntu and see how they did it
<shwag> mc44:   linux-686-smp - Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.   ?
#ubuntu 2006-12-08
<lee2> tried, its aparently stupidly simple
<mc44> shwag: yep
<cobra_> Trainstroker: usually restart the computer. But you could press ALT+F2 and then use the command "nm-applet"
<Dan_Edin> yay i found the netinstall of ubuntu. uses only 9mb
<shwag> mc44: that works for Xeons ?
<mc44> shwag: on edgy and later the kernel is called generic and has smp by defaut
<kevin> what is a really good distro to run on a P2 with 728 ram, that needs to be on a samba network, hold lots of files in either ntfs or ext3 on two disk drives, and is easy for a n00b to set up? --does this even exist?
<lee2> how do i just list all the network adapaters in a console in ubuntu ?
<mc44> shwag: should do, yes
<shwag> mc44: good info. thanks.
<cobra_> kevin: ubuntu
<hjmills> lee2, try using lspci if its a pci device or ifconfig - both require some filtering
<Dan_Edin> kevin ubuntu with icewm is a good choise
<lee2> hjmills, its pci.
<lee2> whats the wireless client in ubuntu
<livingdaylight> how do i change default sound player in FireFox?
<kevin> thanks
<hjmills> kevin, start with xubuntu and add in samba and stuff from there - use the guides on help.ubuntu.com
<Trainstroker> cobra_: its not working ><
<kevin> is x or ice less cpu intensive?
<hjmills> kevin, the official stuff is best as some of the wiki is out of date but the official help docs doesn't cover everything so you will need wiki for some stuff
<Trainstroker> cobra_: alaa_ said to use synaptic to dl it. i did along wit the gnome frontend.... i dunno how to launch it
<hjmills> kevin, you mean icewm? that runs on top of x
<LaserLine> If installed the server version of ubuntu how can I get the ubuntu desktop/gnome to work?
<kevin> hmm
<kevin> i knew that
<hjmills> LaserLine, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base i think
<cobra_> livingdaylight: sudo aptitude install totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<kevin> sorta
<kevin> not
<kitche> LaserLine: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hjmills> kevin, you run x which lets linux do graphics - then you run a window manager to make use of the graphics stuff your pc now knows how to do
<Trainstroker> cobra_:
<lee2> is there a tut on ubuntu wireless networking ?
<livingdaylight> cobra_, can i not use a different application?
<econobeing> WOOOO! wifi works :D
<kevin> oh
<cobra_> mozilla-mplayer
<vonderer> sorry for repeating... how can I switch my X cursor theme without using any DE tools?
<Trainstroker> econobeing. tell me more
<hjmills> kevin, its a bit like a great big strong guy stacked with muscles is a pc with x
<mc44> !wifi | lee2
<ubotu> lee2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<econobeing> reboot and all of the sudden "wlan0" appeared in the network connection thing
<hjmills> kevin, then he learns to fight when he gets a wm
<shwag> mc44: do i have to modify my grub menu.lst ?
<hjmills> kevin, it makes x useful :D
<kevin> lol nice anyalgie
<kevin> sp?
<econobeing> Trainstroker: what's your situation? (computer etc)
<mc44> shwag: no, installing the kernel sh9ould do so automatically
<alaa_> can someone help me with my setup of beryl?
<hjmills> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<econobeing> ahh, beryl, i have to do that next
<vonderer> alaa_, what's the problem?
<Trainstroker> econobeing: ugh well ... i dunno. what do u want to know?
<barrett9h> can't compile 32bit (-m32) on my 64bit system (can't find stub-32.h).  any clue?
<hjmills> alaa_, try joining #ubuntu-xgl and there is a guide in the topic
<Trainstroker> alaa_: its phillip help me w. network manager
<econobeing> Trainstroker: dunno, i assume it's a broadcom device?
<hjmills> how can i add a second monitor and set it to display a program that takes seperate input from the rest of my entire desktop and runs independant with out the mouse and everything (using lirc)
<kitche> barrett9h: do you have the 32 bit libs installed?
<econobeing> Trainstroker: it's practically a miracle that i got mine working, so i don't know how much help i can be
<Trainstroker> econobeing: yes. its a belkin card w. bcom chip
<livingdaylight> cobra?
<lee2> how would i mount my NTFS drive in ubuntu livecd ?
<vonderer> what file do i need to configure to set my X cursor theme?
<kevin> when linux locks up, does it ever un-lockup without the power being cut?
<mc44> !ntfs | lee2
<ubotu> lee2: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<barrett9h> kitche: some (ia32, ia32-devel, and others)
<lee2> tut for all :P
<econobeing> Trainstroker: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286924 helped a lot
<hjmills> kevin, sometimes its just x that locks so press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace to restart X - you lose programs tho...
<kitche> kevin: you sure linux locks up or X?
<barrett9h> kitche: downloading libc6-dev-i386 now (a guy on other room just told me)
<we2by> damn windows
<lxuser_> have problem with a DVD driver it reads cd but not DVDs video or data?
<econobeing> i didn't get ndiswrapper off of aptitude or synaptic or whichever, i downloaded it from the site and compiled it, thats the only way i could get it to work
<kevin> kitche: not sure,
<lxuser_> why it reads cds and not DVD
<econobeing> cobra_: do you remember that one thing you told me to download that i didn't have?(for ndiswrapper)
<econobeing> i already forgot ._.
<lxuser_> have a dvd writer and it detetct the disc
<kitche> kevin: if you can alt+ctrl+f2 or f1 and able to type in the console it's probably X
* ButteBlues is away: I'm busy
<kevin> hjmills: so if ctrl alt bkspace, f1,f2 didn't work, its not x?
<lxuser_> someone want too a poor noob
<Hova> how do i , have universe and multiverse repositories enabled
<lxuser_> somebody
<vonderer> what file do i need to configure to set my X cursor theme?
<lxuser_> direct chat
<econobeing> i really need to write down how i fixed these problems...because i forget how immediately after
<LaserLine> I installed the server version of ubuntu, but I want to use the gui desktop/gnome, so I sudo apt-get installed ubuntu-desktop and gdm...now when it boots it says X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting.  Is there something else I need to install?
<strav> hi there... I just updated to edgy (along with kernel 2.6.17_10) although, I'm experiencing some delays (kinda freeze) apparently due to some energy saving settings on my processor or perhaps something else. Is there a module I can unload or any kernel patch I should use to fix this behavior (didn't encountered this in kernel 2.6.15)
<kitche> lxuser_: it's a dvd movie?
<vonderer> is my question too stupid?
<Hova>  universe and multiverse repositories , hpow do i enable it
<econobeing> Hova: open synaptic > settings > repositories and enable multiverse and universe
<ailean> doesn't /proc/pci exist any more?
<lxuser_> no
<lxuser_> DVD data
<imme-emosol> Is there a way to re-attach a running process to a terminal window?
<imme-emosol> without screen
<jamesbrose> Ive got two problems, or quires. Before I re-formated I had a little nvidia configuration app thing in system tools, and its not there anymore, even though nvidia drivers are installed. Another thing, how do i change the default resolution at startup and shutdown?
<we2by> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/7044200C441FD3A6 does not exist
<grndslm> econobeing:  good thought on writing this stuff down  ;-)
<we2by> any idea what's wrong?
<kitche> lxuser_: ok but when you try and open the mount point for that dvd it does nothing?
<Hova> econobeing:dose that mean its enabled in the souces list too
<kevin> how would I find an IRC channel for a specific location, say west texas or north idaho?
<kevin> google?
<Hova> is a good start yes
<ailean> kevin, probably
<Hova> :-P
<kevin> hmm
<econobeing> Hova: i think so, give it a refresh
<strav> any clues for my problem?
<kevin> i thought that as soon as i pressed enter
<lxuser_> nothing
<kitche> we2by: I have no clue about uuid's
<lxuser_> always appear as mounted blank disc
<Hova> econobeing:sudo apt-get distupgrade ?
<Hova> update?
<dsnyders> Hi all, I am trying to install fslint, but Synaptic cannot seem to find it.  Which repository is it in?
<vonderer> does anybody here use Window Managers? Or everyone are happy users of GNOME?
<kitche> !fslint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fslint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<econobeing> oooo... :/ i don't know, i never used that
<AdamKili> i have a very strange error: whenever I press 'up' in nautilus, it plays the ubuntu log in music! any help? it's very annoying
<strav> Hova: dist-upgrade is the right syntax
<vonderer> !xsession
<kitche> dsnyders: what is fslint but it seems like it's not in the repos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<econobeing> i'm still really really new at this ._. sorry if i'm not much help
<we2by> kitche, I only want to mount my windows partition so I can read it on Ubuntu
<we2by> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<soundray> vonderer: Gnome uses a window manager, pretty much like any other desktop environment does
<kitche> we2by: try just mounting the partition that windows is on
<vonderer> sorry, my mistake
<dsnyders> kitche, it finds duplicate files/folders, zero length files.  It helps clean up your files.
<we2by> kitche, I can do that with sudo but then only root can read it
<mc44> !ntfs | we2by
<ubotu> we2by: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<vonderer> but anyway, how can i configure my cursors out of DE?
<ubuntuchik> friend gave me ubuntu but had to go soon afterwards so ...I used 'get help with ubuntu' to  get TRY to get cnn.com videos to work..I installed gstreamer-plugins ( which grabbed ugly-bad stuff noted in HELP section),,,alas all I get is audio but no video and wondering how I fix this if at all ? ;-)-0 [ P.S-'restricted formats' link in HELP section does not take me to the right area  ] 
<x-r00t-x> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<strav> !kernel 2.6.17.fuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel 2.6.17.fuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-r00t-x> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<AdamKili> !frostwire
<x-r00t-x> strav, erm no f word :|
<lxuser_> anyone can help with "DVDs alway apear as blank disk"
<mc44> !ohmy | strav
<ubotu> strav: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<x-r00t-x> stop paying with bot AdamKili
<kitche> we2by: when you mount you have to use umask it's mount <partition> <mount point> umask=(uid) I believe
<Phenax> Does anyone know how to fix an illegal mpg header on my .mp3 file?
<strav> k bro
<x-r00t-x> sup mc44
<dm> Anyone know of a good GUI obex file transfer tool?
<AdamKili> x-r00t-x: hey you did it first
<mc44> x-r00t-x: hey
<x-r00t-x> AdamKili, huh? i was getting help . not playing with bot
<J4kch> What drivers should I get if I have an nVidia card?
<sc0tt> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<x-r00t-x> mc44, sup dude :P
<dm> Anyone know of a good GUI obex file transfer tool?
<we2by> fixed uuid :)
<x-r00t-x> kitche, sup?
<econobeing> man, i forgot what that ONE thing i needed off of aptitude was, to get ndiswrapper to work, it was around 34-39MB if that sparks anybodies memory
<AdamKili> x-r00t-x: me to that's what the bot is for. I consider 'playing' with it querying it a ton of times, I only did it once
<PgR> what's with the ! before comments? (new to IRC)
<x-r00t-x> dm, yes. gnome-bluetooth
<vonderer> mv /dev/vonderer /dev/out_of_here
<strav> well well. supper's in the kitchen.
<vonderer> bye
<sc0tt> PgR: They're commands for the bot.
<dm> x-r00t-x how do i access it
<soundray> !bot | PgR
<ubotu> PgR: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mc44> !bot | PgR
<mc44> snap
<soundray> me first mc44 ;)
<dm> synic you there?
<we2by> it looks like gnome is not saving my password for smb mount :(
<J4kch> mc44 got pwnd
<x-r00t-x> !bluetooth | dm
<ubotu> dm: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kitche> we2by: so your user can read it now? but anyways a user usualyl can read a partiton by defualt just needs the umask to write to it
<davor> what is the default terminal font in edgy, called?
<strav> ... kernel 2.6.17 proc management is (RAp, anyone?
<dm> x-r00t-x gnome-bluetooth command not found
<Anarch> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<x-r00t-x> dm, look at what is ubotu says
<Hova> hi icant make a directorry ? sudo mkdir /usr/src/modules/fglrx/linux
<x-r00t-x> dm, apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<dm> x-r00t-x did that,
<soundray> Hova: try with -p if you think you must make this dir
<Gumby> Hova: I am taking a wild guess and say that the fglrx directory lso doesnt exist.  to make directories recursively you need to use mkdir with -p
<Hova> -p in the end write?
<mc44> strav: please dont swear
<kitche> Hova: mkdir -p <path>
<strav> x-r00t-x: any thoughts on why I'm experiencing some glitches with kernel 2.6.17?
<Gumby> Hova: however I think that there is probably an easier way for you to get the fglrx modules you want
<Hova> how ?
<jamesbrose> How do I enable GLX in edgy with beryl? anybody?
<Gumby> ubotu: tell gumby about ati
<kitche> Hova: why not install the binary driver in the repo?
<strav> mc44: understood. But I'll get mad anyways.
<soundray> !ati | Hova
<ubotu> Hova: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gumby> ubotu: tell Hova about ati
<AdamKili> i have a very strange error: whenever I press 'up' in nautilus, it plays the ubuntu log in music! can anyone any help? it's very annoying
<kitche> jamesbrose: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the easiest way
<TiG4> **- Anyone know of a way to stream media to the Xbox 360 without Twonky (which doesnt work for me)? --**
<x-r00t-x> strav, what is your problem with kernel?
<we2by> what's your favorite mp3 player?
<Hova> Fix a possible error:
<Hova> sudo mkdir /usr/src/modules/fglrx/linux
<Hova> sudo touch /usr/src/modules/fglrx/linux/config.h
<sc0tt> xmms :>
<funkyHat> I'm getting an error with the ubuntu auto-signing key when I run apt-get update :-S
<soundray> !player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AdamKili> TiG4: have u tried VLC?
<Gumby> hova you should use the ubuntu fglrx module and not the ati binary drivers
<TiG4> AdamKili, VLC doesnt stream to the 360
<chable> u know if its possible to install ubuntu from a virtual drive , under win32 , using norton partition magic ?
<chable> on a second hdd
<mc44> AdamKili: System->Prefs->Soud->Snds  is anythig set to play the log insound, ohr than login?
<funkyHat> Anyone else?
<chable> im out of blanks :)
<soundray> !players | we2by
<ubotu> we2by: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<dm> x-r00t-x what is supposed to happen ? i cannot sudo hidd --search it
<strav> x-r00t-x, well no defined error yet but it seems that when I switch to a more intensive use of the processor, I experience some freeze or hang (fans start up at higher rate and apps are frozen for a fraction of a second), thing is this is just enough to be quite an annoyance.
<kitche> chable: well yuo can't you might be able to do it though vmware
<we2by>  Quod Libet is new to me
<Hova> Gumby:im half way throu the instructions what do i do
<soundray> we2by: me too ;)
<strav> x-r00t-x, note that I didn't had this problem with previous versions (ie: 2.6.15)
<blekos> hy guys I'm trying to set up remote desktop
<soundray> we2by: it's Latin for "what you like" I think, so it must be good...
<x-r00t-x> dm, try gnome-obex-server then gnome-obex-send filenamehere
<AdamKili> TiG4: are you sure? If you go File>Wizard... you can stream media by RDP, RDP Multicast, or HTTP. is the 360 use those protocols?
<blekos> is there any way so the program wont ask me if I want to allow the connection? i cannot press yes if I am not home...
<we2by> testing it
<Gumby> Hova: what guide are you following (URL?)
<TiG4> AdamKili, 360 is UPnP
<x-r00t-x> strav, then go back
<funkyHat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35850/
<soundray> blekos: if you configure the home machine via vino-preferences, there is an option to do just that
<x-r00t-x> strav, get old version of ubuntu
<pielgrzym> hello my fellow ubuntuers :) could anyone tell me - is leaving ssh port open (obviously for my own ssh access) is a big vunerability to my desktop protected with firestarter? :)
<dm> x-r00t-x ** (gnome-obex-server:6095): WARNING **: OBEX server register error: -1
<dm> ** (gnome-obex-server:6095): WARNING **: Unable to initialize OBEX source
<dm> ** (gnome-obex-server:6095): WARNING **: Couldn't initialise OBEX listener
<blekos> what is vino?
<Svoloch> re all! who use golded in ubuntu dapper?
<x-r00t-x> !pastenin | dm
<blekos> ok got it
<Hova> Gumby: its also to do with beryl ,this is the second attempt with a clean install :)    http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastenin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !vino | blekos
<x-r00t-x> !bluetooth | dm
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<ubotu> dm: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Anarch> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<AdamKili> TiG4: well you might want to try it, it pretty easy to do, but I don't know much about it so don't trust me. just a suggestion
<dm> x-r00t-x ..
<Anarch> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<we2by> I'm luving it
<x-r00t-x> !bluetooth | dm
<strav> prob is when I go back, I encounter an error at startup saying: cannot load hardware drivers. Apparently it causes no harm but few hours ago, my processor just ran like crazy and heaten up so I'm kinda worry now about this "hardware driver problem"
<shwag> mc44: im running off that kernel now, but mysql still seems to only be using one processor. top shows 1 processor taking the whole load.
<dm> x-r00t-x i got that part... but it wont connect to my phone
<soundray> pielgrzym: this depends entirely on what you perceive as a "big vulnerability"
<Gumby> Hova: and I am guessing that you chose method2?
<soundray> we2by: is that Quod Libet?
<x-r00t-x> dm,  viist here and flow this step https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Svoloch> fidonet live??? who use golded+?
<we2by> soundray, yep :)
<mc44> shwag: what does cat /proc/cpuinfo give?
<funkyHat> grr
<we2by> it is simple yet powerfull
<AngryElf> what's ubuntu got in the category of "automatic music looker upper and then fix tags correctly"
<blekos> soundray, I dont know if you have heard of Remote Administrator Prog (win) but apart from remote desktop is there any other prog so u can actually control you pc remotely (eg. if someone was sitting in front of your PC, he could actually see mouse moving)
<soundray> we2by: I'll give it a try then, too
<pielgrzym> soundray: by huge vunerability I mean something like using IE without any firewall or so ;)
<Hova> Gumby: Method 1: Installing Edgy's Included Driver (8.28.8)
<we2by> I like the extra queue window
<soundray> blekos: vnc
<dm> x-r00t-x i connect a bluetooth mouse that way, but it does not connect to my phone. nm ill try searching around a bit more.
<pielgrzym> soundray: generally lots of peeps leave their ssh ports open :) or is there a way to stealth it and make it accessible? :)
<funkyHat> I'm getting an MD5sum mismatch with security.ubuntu.com and a bad key from archive.ubuntu.com.... should I be worried?
<Gumby> Hova: the commands you posted a few mins ago were from method2
<Hova> Gumby: im now on ,Installing the new driver
<Hova> Download the ATI driver installer: ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run (this installer is for 32bit and 64bit systems)
<soundray> pielgrzym: you can implement "knocking" on some firewalls.
<Hova> Gumby:no
<we2by> any one experiencing azureus crash on Ubuntu edgy?
<Gumby> Hova: that is in the method2 section
<x-r00t-x> dm,  try ubuntuforum
<Gumby> Hova: yes, read the page carefully
<blekos> and how can it be used from a winXP pc?
<soundray> pielgrzym: I don't worry about the slight chance of a remotely exploitable ssh bug and just leave the port open.
<strav> x-r00t-x, perhaps you know about this hardware driver issue?
<soundray> blekos: with vncviewer
<pielgrzym> soundray: what you mean by 'knocking'? That it gives an attacker a clue that my linux box is alive?
<pielgrzym> soundray: what bug? :>
<blekos> i c
<chable> hm
<soundray> blekos: vnc is cross-platform. There is even a BeOS and a Palm client
<blekos> thnx soundray
<blekos> !!!
<x-r00t-x> strav, no i do not
<aluno_> dont speak portuguese plese
<Anarch> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<shwag> mc44: four processors...alld Intel Xeon CPU 4.00GHz
<blekos> so, I go to my work download vnc and it just plays...
<blekos> i got dyndns for my linux lap
<mc44> shwag: then the are all recognisedand should be working :)
<AdamKili> i have a very strange error: whenever I press 'up' in nautilus or open a folder, it plays the ubuntu log in music! any help? it's very annoying
<soundray> pielgrzym: it responds with the usual "access denied" as you ssh to it for the first time. But then, within a certain time window, you get a chance to connect.
* budw fondly remembers Beos
<Gumby> Hova: anything to do with downloading the driver from the ati website has to do with method2 not method1.  method2 starts at the step where it edits /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shwag> mc44: it showed all four before I installed that kernel though.
<maria> ol
<x-r00t-x> blekos,  good work :P
<aluno_> fala ai
<Hova> Gumby:I insted it ok the oafter the reboot whe took of from were i left i read,,,,,Installing the new driver
<shwag> mc44: /proc/cpuinfo  always shows the hardware...but not if the linux kernel is using it.
<pielgrzym> soundray: I don't get it? Mine responds "fine, connect" because I need to acess it ;)
<soundray> budw: it's called something else now, and you can download a free trial ;)
<blekos> :)
<shwag> mc44: uname -a   shows  2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT   now though.
<Hova> Gumby:seems like it ws my mistake
<Hova> ,not to install beryl,
<Hova> hope it works
<Gumby> Hova: if you have done method 1 and method 2 then you are going to have to gack out of the method2 steps.  I can guide you along if you wish
<soundray> pielgrzym: if my explanation wasn't simple enough, I'm sure you can find another on the web if you search for "port knocking"
<shwag> mc44: but before it was  2.6.15-26-server #1 SMP
<mc44> shwag: ah you were running the server kernel
<pielgrzym> soundray: is port knocking called also 'syn scanning'? :)
<ace0174> Heres my story: tried to install desktop 64bit but it crashed as gnome would load. Then tried to use alternate, installed in text mode (and screwed my win boot), but when starting gdm it hanged again. So i tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg and it didnt make any difference. Could somebody point out what would make X hang? I have a screen. Text mode works fine.
<Anarch> Some sysadmin put "deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian stable main contrib non-free" in an Ubuntu sources.list.  That's Bad, right?
<Hova> tim901@Xerox-Ubuntu:~$ fglrxinfo
<Hova> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Hova> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Hova> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Hova> Gumby: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Hova> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<Gumby> Hova: did the debian packages already get created?
<mc44> shwag: sorry I clearly know less than you :) try in #ubuntu-kernel
<ace0174> Screen: http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/8431/sta60001wa8.jpg
<shwag> mc44: no prob, thanks.
<Gumby> Hova: if you message me I can probably help you a bit better and faster
<ace0174> mouse moves but no answer from the system (ctrl alt f1, nothing)
<J4kc1> Terminal says "unable to load nvidia kernel driver!" what do I do?
<soundray> ace0174: look for clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (towards the end of that file)
<Svoloch> reinstall driver nvidia
<dsnyders> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<J4kc1> Svoloch: I did
<ace0174> soundray did you see how weid that was?
<ace0174> weird*
<Hova> Gumby:i cant find your name on the list
<ace0174> specially becouse mouse moves and everything
<J4kc1> Nevermind
<Hova> can you join me in #Gumby
<soundray> budw: found it: it's called ZETA now
<ace0174> i think that it could be some gnome issue
<Gumby> Hova: /query gumby
<J4kc1> I need to reconfigure xserv
<sirjinx> Hi, can someone help me with my laptop? Well, I mostly need to know how to start the powermanagement program from the command line.
<jeme> Anyone may help me? I had updated my system but after of ot, I can't loggin with any password
<Gumby> Hova: then type your message
<ace0174> (despite kubuntu had a similar issue last time i tried it)
<Gumby> hova, I am in # gumby
<soundray> ace0174: I saw this once on some Shuttle XPC with integrated ATI. It went away when I installed the fglrx driver.
<ace0174> (Video controller 1) NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT (Processor: GeForce 7800 GT), 256MB, 1280x1024x32, 60Hz, driver version: 6.14.10.9371 (Video controller 2) Winvnc video hook driver (Processor: GeForce 7800 GT), 256MB, driver version: 1.00.17
<ace0174> soundray
<budw> soundray: thanks
* budw looks
<jeme> anybody may call me?
<soundray> jeme: reboot in recovery mode and set your user password with 'passwd username'
<jeme> I did it but when I return to the graphic screen it happens the same
<soundray> ace0174: so you have the NVidia binary driver already?
<ace0174> well i did regular installation
<ace0174> it would hang on live cd so i installed text mode trhough alternate
<jeme> I can loog in the text mode normally but the problem is when i try to enter in the graphic mode
<ace0174> and the same bug showed up when starting it
<soundray> jeme: oh, so the password is correct, but you still can't log in. Switch to a console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), log in there and examine your $HOME/.xsession-errors
<ace0174> thats the problem
<ace0174> i cant
<ace0174> it freezes
<ace0174> i have to kill gdm before it even starts
<ubuntuchik> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ubuntuchik>  < my buntu is broken how do I fix this. ( killall isn't working as I just get more processes started!@! )
<nothlit> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<blekos> can someone try to connect to my desktop pls? it blekos.dyndns.info
<soundray> ubuntuchik: tried rebooting?
<ubuntuchik> soundray, I can't im using a livecD
<blekos> or blekos-laptop:0
<ubuntuchik> id rather  not lose all these changes
<ubuntuchik> bah
<blekos> just to let me know if its working
<nothlit> blekos, its not working if you meant by vnc or http
<blekos> damn it...
<ace0174> soundray, just a sec i'm gonna check those logs
<blekos> thnx nothlit
<ZeuGiRDoR> I have an usb bluetooth adapter (Conceptronic cbt200u2) on Edgy, when I plug in, it's recognised by bluetooth daemon, but in bluetooth obex client I can't see any devices. What happens?
<soundray> ZeuGiRDoR: you need to run some userspace commands in order to associate with a device. Ubotu has details:
<soundray> !bluetooth | ZeuGiRDoR
<ubotu> ZeuGiRDoR: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<x-r00t-x> ZeuGiRDoR, its wont show you :P but your bluetooth is connected :)
<LordMetroid> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rB8BdRNVnEI <-- This guy has some real insights!
<blekos> do i need somehow to enable vnc  server. I've gone to remote desktop and chose enable remote connection etc
<soundray> blekos: you probably have to open the port on your router/firewall
<kevin> does 6.06 use much less resources than 6.1?
<quik_> hey folks
<quik_> pop quiz: rsync or unison?
<soundray> blekos: btw, it's not recommended to use unencrypted vnc over the internet. Look into ssh tunneling
<kevin> yes
<blekos> i c
<_Brandon_> did someone gets acx100 driver to works?
<soundray> kevin: 6.06 does not use fewer resources than 6.10 -- I'd say they are roughly equal
<notwist> originate timestamp: c923274d.cd24f227  Fri, Dec  8 2006  0:50:37.801
<notwist> transmit timestamp:  c9232bd2.b7c408d8  Fri, Dec  8 2006  1:09:54.717
<notwist> ntpdate obviously sees that the time is wrong, but it doesnt change?
<kevin> soundray: which should i use on a lower end comp?
<soundray> kevin: how low end is your computer?
<notwist> ntpdate -s ntp.ubuntulinux.org <- does nothing :(
<soundray> notwist: try with sudo
<x-r00t-x> !evolution | x-r00t-x
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<soundray> notwist: or run the script in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<notwist> soundray: wow, it worked. how stupid of me
<kevin> P2 with 7hundred and something ram
<notwist> soundray: but what if i want to run it in my crontab
<notwist> soundray: i cant sudo there, can i? itll ask for a pass
<soundray> notwist: use that script
<LjL> x-r00t-x: i've told you about a hundred times to message the bot in private if you're using it to find things out for yourself. you're muted for 20 minutes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %x-r00t-x!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<notwist> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<notwist> 01 * * * * /etc/network/if-up.d/
<notwist> soundray: my crontab ^
<notwist> does it look ok?
<soundray> LjL: well done. That person is very quick to tell other people off for bot abuse
<soundray> notwist: no
<notwist> soundray: ok so how should i do it?
<kevin> soundray: P2 with 7hundred and something ram
<soundray> notwist: what I pointed you to is a directory. Look inside it.
<notwist> soundray: oh
<notwist> soundray: 01 * * * * /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate
<notwist> like that then?
<soundray> notwist: if something has a trailing slash, it's a directory
<soundray> notwist: might do. Do look at the script, though, and never trust anyone on IRC blindly.
<soundray> kevin: I'd use Xubuntu on that
<soundray> !xubuntu | kevin
<ubotu> kevin: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<notwist> soundray: yeah well since it's a local file that's been there since installation there's no reason not to trust it, right?
<ZeuGiRDoR> I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup and my device is installed succesfully (I can see my id running "hcitool dev") but I can't see my mobile phone for example, using bluetooth obex client or hidd --search
<kevin> soundray: thanks
<soundray> notwist: that's true, but I haven't personally tried to run it from cron, so I won't swear that it doesn't reformat your boot sector, give you grandma shingles, etc.
<soundray> *your
<alaa_> beryl
<LjL> Ubotu, tell alaa_ about beryl | alaa_, see the private message from Ubotu
<kevin> how do i get a pm from ubotu?
<alaa_> =)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kevin about bot | kevin, see the private message from Ubotu
<kevin> thanks
<alaa_> i cant install compiz because it says it has unresolvable dependencies. Anybody know the problem?
* {w00t} is away (Back To Real Life)
<gnomefreak> alaa_: use sudo apt-get -f install and try to keep it in #ubuntu-xgl
<LjL> Ubotu, tell {w00t} about away | {w00t}, see the private message from Ubotu
<cmweb> Has any one ever installed ubuntu on a Windows 98 Built system?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<soundray> cmweb: yes
<gnomefreak> LjL: they are away they wont get it ;)
<thevenin> cmweb: i run server 6.06 on a 98 built PC
<cmweb> soundray, what was the manufactrer of the case?
<LjL> gnomefreak: they'll get it when they come back... but then, yes, that way they'll probably get it better
<cmweb> I cant get my server cd to work, i built it
<we2by> nice, gnome keyring works now :)
<soundray> cmweb: IBM
<we2by> now I wanna by pass it :)
<cmweb> i mean i built the cd
<gnomefreak> i was told a while ago just to remove them so thats what ive been doing
<willskills> hey
<cmweb> soundray, shoot i got a compaq tower. What memory do you have?
<soundray> cmweb: questioning me like that isn't going to solve your problem.
<kevin> which apt-get do i use to install beryl?
<kevin> i mean what is the command
<LjL> kevin, read the guides posted in #ubuntu-xgl
<soundray> !beryl | kevin
<ubotu> kevin: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<cmweb> soundray. ..... ok, what memory do you have in the tower?
<soundray> cmweb: I don't have a tower
<willskills> ;o
<Gumby> lol
<lemao> I am looking for a kernel from the Edgy Eft installs that was not compiled with HIGHMEM64
<cmweb> soundray, yes you do, ether that or its under the monitor.
<lemao> related to this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/71594
<soundray> cmweb: I admire your confidence, but you are still wrong.
<cmweb> soundray, do you know what a tower is?
<livingdaylight> ERRor: Totem could not play fd://0
<livingdaylight> can i choose a different player as default for FireFox?
<soundray> cmweb: yes, I do
<cmweb> soundray, in your terms what is it
<blekos> would u mind trying to vnc to blekos.dyndns.info:0:5900 ?
<soundray> cmweb: special definition for your purpose: it's something other than a laptop
<cmweb> soundray, oml i totaly forgot about the blasted laptops. but they too also have them its under the kayboard
<soundray> cmweb: questioning me like that isn't going to solve your problem. (sry repeat)
<cmweb> ye yea
* cmweb looking for the Ubuntu Server 6.06 disk
<blekos> anyone pls?
<econobeing> whoa, where did my sound go
<econobeing> it WAS working...
<blekos> try to restart...
* cmweb finds his disk
<dm> Anyone have a Razr v3r from t mobile here?
<we2by> lub ubuntu :)
<we2by> luv*
<dm> Anyone have a Razr v3r from t mobile here?
<nothlit> blekos, nope, it just timed out
<cmweb> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blekos> damn it...
<blekos> thnx anyhow
<soundray> dm: this isn't a good place to conduct surveys
<Rasta> sup
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %x-r00t-x!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<we2by> guys, a nything similar to "I'm playing " for gaim?
<Rasta> how i can add a programming languaje to my sydtem path(ruby) so that in the terminal i can do something like $ruby
<dm> soundray its not a survey... i was wondering if anyone else has experience with obex transfers or usb transfers
<cmweb> does ubuntu create bootable Cd's? i need to burn the server 6.06 for a windows 98
<soundray> cmweb: can you rephrase that question?
<Hova> It worked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cmweb> Can ubuntu creaye bootable Cd's
<soundray> dm: you need to describe a problem if you want help
<LjL> cmweb: bootable CDs to do what with?
<Gumby> Hova: great!
<soundray> cmweb: yes, any OS that can burn CDs can burn bootable ones
<cmweb> to install the ubuntu server 6.06 on another tower
<dm> I need help with obex transfers to my new Moto razr v3r, can anyone help
<dm> soundray better
<Gumby> use fglrxinfo to make sure :)
<dm> soundray
<soundray> dm: no, you're not describing a problem.
<LjL> cmweb: err, if the CD image that you download from the Ubuntu site is bootable (and it is), then of course the resulting CD will be bootable
<dm> I need help with obex transfers to my new Moto razr v3r, can anyone help me with how to do so, Obex is confusing and Bitpim does not support my phone
<cmweb> the one i made wont boot by the towers cd-rom
<Hova> Gumby:I know thanks
<Hova> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9550 Generic
<LjL> cmweb: make sure you burn in SAO (aka DAO) mode, i don't think you should need to do anything else special
<LjL> cmweb: the command line i use normally is cdrecord -sao -speed=8 -data imagefile.iso
<cmweb> ok im copying over my other cd to the pc then im going to burn a fresh
<cmweb> oh, i need to create an ISO?
<LjL> cmweb: ... create? i'm talking about the ISO of the Server CD that you downloaded from the Ubuntu site
<Gumby> Hova: you should now follow the howto @ http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL  I'd join #ubuntu-xgl and #beryl for help also
<LjL> if you don't have that image, then well, i suppose it won't be easy to burn it
<cmweb> ljl, i downloaded that a wile ago i only have the cd now and the iso got wiped with my last reformat. so i only have the cd its self
<nolimitsoya> is there any type of crossfeedplugin for amarok?
<LjL> cmweb: well what i would do is take an ISO from the CD and then burn the ISO, but then i'm sure gnomebaker or k3d or any of those GUI programs will allow for a more straightforward process. just make sure you select all options that make the copy be as much as the original as possible
<cmweb> ljl, do you know of an ISO creator?
<cmweb> ljl, copy that
<LjL> cmweb: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.7
<Rasta> wich would be a good virtualization software so i can emulate windows on ubuntu?
<LjL> Rasta: qemu or vmware
<nolimitsoya> Rasta, vmware
<cmweb> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kevin> why would you want to do that?
<Rasta> ok, vmware player then
<lee2> hi
<LjL> Rasta: www.easyvmx.com can be handy with the player
<carzzz215> :)
<nomin-> has anyone in here installed mythtv?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell nomin- about mythtv | nomin-, see the private message from Ubotu
<lee2> why is the refresh rate so low ?
<DARKGuy_Away> Wait, VMWare Player? so, like, wtf? you emulate your actual windows partition or download an image or something? or does it require something in special?
<soundray> !fixres | lee2
<ubotu> lee2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Rasta> LjL, nice that looks good, thanks dude
<x-r00t-x> .
<holycow> lee2, you don't have the horizontal and vertical refresh rates in yhour xorg.conf file
<LjL> DARKGuy: you need a virtual HD, i.e. an image, yes. in theory you could also start it from the real partition, but in practice Windows doesn't like that at all
<nomin-> I installed mythtv but it's recording from the microphone in.  What can I do to have mythtv use the line-in as the recording source?
<cappicrd> hey
<redblue`> hi
<lee2> the problem is, when i goto pure linux the monitor says "out of range" and i cant see a thing
<holycow> lee2, google up your monitor model, find out h and v refresh rates and change them in xorg.conf, then logout and log back in
<lee2> the resolution is fine though, in desktop mode
<DARKGuy> LjL: But the image isn't created with free software, or am I wrong?
<holycow> lee2, refresh rates
<holycow> just do what i told you
<dm> I need help with obex transfers to my new Moto razr v3r, can anyone help me with how to do so, Obex is confusing and Bitpim does not support my phone
<lee2> 60,70
<holycow> lee2, no
<holycow> google your monitor model
<LjL> DARKGuy: it can be create with free software for that matter (qemu can make it for instance). i normally just create it using the www.easyvmx.com site. but who cares anyway? vmware itself is not free software
<holycow> ever model has specific ones
<lee2> ok
<kevin> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<DARKGuy> LjL: Ah, I thought the player was free and the workstation/server version weren't, thus my wonder about it, thanks for claryfing ^_^
<zim_> hi all I am trying to run a script /usr/local/bin/backup.sh but need it to run in the background as it will take about 3 hours and I dont want it failing cuz my ADSL drpoped for half a second
<nothlit> lol sudoo /etc/init.d/?dm restart isn't good for people with multiple display managers
<anandanbu> hi can i use amarok in Ubuntu dapper drake
<shwag> so I installed a kernel image and now I regret it. How do I put grub back to the old kernel ?
<LjL> DARKGuy: it's free as in gratis, but it's as proprietary as it can get
<DARKGuy> LjL: Hehe, got it ;)
<zim_> ho do I run that command in the background so I can log out
<nolimitsoya> is there any type of crossfeed plugin or option for amarok?
<LjL> DARKGuy: and the server is as free as the player (Workstation isn't, no), it's just that only the player is packaged in our repos
<zim_> how (sorry)
<Svoloch> anandanbu: yes
<anuragJ> shwag, whch kernel version do you use ?
<lee2> http://www.agci.co.uk/customer/products/1798
<DARKGuy> LjL: Ah yes, I noticed it there doing an apt-cache search some days ago :)
<triggerhappy5150> total noob here, any recommendations on where ishould go first ot read up on basics?
<nothlit> anandanbu, install it in add/remove programs
<shwag> anuragJ: i just want to be on  linux-image-server ... but i mistakenly installed  linux-686-smp  which i want to get rid of.
<soundray> shwag: reboot and select the older kernel to boot. Then remove the new kernel with 'sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-kernel-(version of the new one)'. The grub entry will be removed automagically
<jmon> (please dont say that I am asking to ask a question, I have multiaple questions, post is to large for chat, please focus on flash, THANKS SO MUCH if you choose to help me) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e2184b51527c445727af649b3e6a7223&p=1849982#post1849982
<shwag> triggerhappy5150: all depends what you want to learn
<shwag> soundray: its a remote machine.
<AdamKili> help: i have a very strange error: whenever I press 'up' in nautilus or open a folder, it plays the ubuntu log in music! it's very annoying
<lee2> <holycow>, i got spec here
<Svoloch> anandanbu: apt-get install amarok    - need for kde, or not? remember
<LjL> !seveas | jmon, this repository has flash
<ubotu> jmon, this repository has flash: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<triggerhappy5150> shwag: for starters, how to flip the background and font to white on black
<tabber> can anyone help me? mplayer-plugin was working but now it loads fine but no video shows up, it seems that it can't connect to the site
<tabber> any ideas?
<soundray> triggerhappy5150: I recommend cli
<soundray> !cli | triggerhappy5150
<ubotu> triggerhappy5150: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<shwag> triggerhappy5150: in what application ?
<Svoloch> kdelibs
<livingdaylight> can someone help and tell me how i can get firefox to choose a different player?
<soundray> shwag: you can select a kernel for the next boot with grub-reboot (check man grub-reboot).
<jmon> thanks ljl
<lee2> how do i configure refresh rate ?
<soundray> !fixres | lee2
<ubotu> lee2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<livingdaylight> i only get totem can't play fd://0 errors
<wachunei> xorg.cong?
<wachunei> xorg.conf?
<nolimitsoya> is there any type of crossfeed plugin or option for amarok or any other linux media player?
<tabber> pleaseee
<osubucks> hi, i just tried to install nvidia driver on ubuntu 6.10 and i followed the instructions given on ubuntuguide.org, it told me to restart gnome so i tried it, it froze so i rebooted. Now the only thing i get when i boot up is a black screen, can someone help?
<anuragJ> shwag, well, the second option is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tabber> i dont' want to use automatix
<livingdaylight> HALLO?
<soundray> !caps | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cedriczg> hi everybody
<jmon> ummm, im useing edgey, not dapper
<livingdaylight> how do i get rid of this totem thing, which is a piece of gnome crap, and replace it with something Firefox will choose as default to play my mp3's?
<soundray> !language | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zim_> can anyone tell me how to run a command in the background
<soundray> zim_: append &
<cedriczg> Does anyone know how to mount a fat32 partition in ISO8859 charset?
<livingdaylight> soundray, is that all you can do?
<livingdaylight> !caps | soundray
<ubotu> soundray: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jar> hey
<cedriczg> I have some troubles using utf8...
<soundray> zim_: if it's already running, type Ctrl-Z and bg
<livingdaylight> !language | soundray
<ubotu> soundray: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<livingdaylight> !help | soundray
<ubotu> soundray: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> livingdaylight: yes, right now I'm busy helping someone else.
<jmon> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jmon> lol
<livingdaylight> !ask | soundray
<ubotu> soundray: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jar> I have been using ubuntu for awhile, but I am pretty terrible with the command line
<soundray> LjL: can you stop this abuse please?
<jar> I was wondering if there is a way to play mp3's from the command line?
<nolimitsoya> !patience | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nothlit> osubucks, sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... get to the display part and change nvidia to nv
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jar> or like a command line program for MP3's
<livingdaylight> lol @ nolimitsoya
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-35-48-46.cable.ubr03.camd.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DARKGuy> jar: I know one but it has a curses interface, (looks like Midnight Commander) named mocp
<zim_> soundray example i have a script /usr/local/bin/backup i need to run it from command line
<soundray> LjL: thank you very much
<zim_> soundray without having to wait for it to finish
<jar> hey DARK
<nothlit> jar, mplayer file.mp3
<jar> I have no idea what you just said
<LjL> jar: if you install the "sox" package, there is a "play" command that can play mp3 here
<soundray> zim_: just entering 'backup &' will execute it in the background
<nothlit> jar, install mplayer
<osubucks> so can anyone help me out?
<DARKGuy> Oh well, LjL and nothlit have good suggestions for you too
<jar> nothlit
<lee2> wtf, timestamp tooo far in the future
<jar> how do I do that?
<zim_> soundray so i can then logout
<osubucks> i'd really like to get this machine working
<jar> is there like a link?
<zim_> as its over ssh
<shwag> soundray: the  apt-get remove linux-686-smp --purge     doesnt seem to work.  update-grub still finds it.
<nothlit> jar, go to add/remove programs in applications and install it
<nolimitsoya> is there any type of crossfeed plugin or option for amarok or any other linux media player or any soft of ugly hack? (/me is getting desperate)
<soundray> shwag: that package is a metapackage. Remove the actual package with the kernel.
<osubucks> hi, i just tried to install nvidia driver on ubuntu 6.10 and i followed the instructions given on ubuntuguide.org, it told me to restart gnome so i tried it, it froze so i rebooted. Now the only thing i get when i boot up is a black screen, can someone help?
<soundray> zim_: if you're using ssh and you want to log out, use GNU screen
<soundray> zim_: man screen, and there was an article on kuro5hin about it...
<jmon> !info <flash edgey>
<ubotu> Package flash does not exist in edgy
<jmon> lol im trying
<zim_> ty
<soundray> zim_: http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935
<jar> hey nothlit.. can I just search for mplayer in add/remove programs??
<nothlit> jar, yup :)
<jar> hey..
<cmweb> Does any one know of any tutorial to become a Internet DJ on ubuntu?
<jar> it is giving me some sort of problem..
<nothlit> theres a great howto for screen on the gentoo wiki... its called TIP_UsingScreen or something
<jar> it says its not available in my archives
<osubucks> can anyone see me?
<nothlit> !repos | jar
<ubotu> jar: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<x-r00t-x> can anyone see ?
<soundray> osubucks: I can't
<osubucks> clever
<x-r00t-x> me*
<osubucks> can you help me with my problem?
<nothlit> we can see what you're typing
<shwag> soundray: is this safe?  The link /vmlinuz.old is a damaged link. Removing symbolic link vmlinuz.old
<soundray> osubucks: sorry, that joke is a must in here
<osubucks> im trying to phaze out of windows but i need some assistance to do so :P
<ibob63> how can I invite someone to help me using remote desktop?
<soundray> shwag: yes. Grub does not rely on those links
<dsnyders> Hi all, I am trying to install fslint, but Synaptic cannot seem to find it.  How do I find out which repository it is in?
<nothlit> schwag aptitude purge ~ilinux-686
<phaedrus44> ello..anyone interested in helping setup my printer?..i have the driver i got here http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_drivers.html
<cmweb> any one got an answer to my question?
<phaedrus44> i dont know where to start
<nothlit> shwag, if that doesn't work aptitude search ~i686 and then purge one by one
<soundray> cmweb: you can tell by the reaction of the channel. Erm, I'd say... No!
<nolimitsoya> is there any type of crossfeed plugin or option for amarok or any other linux media player or any soft of ugly hack? (/me is getting desperate)
<lee2> how do log in as root in console ?
<soundray> lee2: 'sudo -i'
<ibob63> dsnyders. I generally just add all the repositories using the advanced synaptic. an see what appears :)
<lee2> timestamp too far
<Entrophy> http://www.KnightsDivine.net/support.php?uid=y20w75
<osubucks> i tried installing nvidia drivers, rebooted and i get a black screen, can ANYONE help me out with this?
<lostinc> Is there a simple automated program that can take a directory, and sub dirs, filled with photos and convert them to email ready files?
<cmweb> phaedrus44: readme.txt is a good place
<soundray> lee2: try 'sudo -k', then try again
<phaedrus44> cmweb:  http://wiki.monkeyfilter.com/Radio_Free_Mofirc_DJ_How_To    http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Internet-DJ-Console-4353.shtml
<ibob63> lostinc - you could just tar them
<lee2> soundray, same again
<julesa> FreeBSD gives you a nice nightly output of checking security files, etc. Is there anything like this in ubuntu?
<lee2> time stamp too far
<phaedrus44> cmweb:  http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?postid=2069269
<nolimitsoya> is there any type of crossfeed plugin or option for amarok or any other linux media player or any soft of ugly hack? (/me is getting very desperate)
<Sink_> hi
<lostinc> I want them to be resized for the viewing online only
<ibob63> lostinc - read the man pages for tar
<nolimitsoya> must be someone in herewho listens to music through phones...
<soundray> osubucks: Ctrl-Alt-F1, log in at console, examine your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cmweb> soundray, but out, i dont like rude comments
<nothlit> julesa, not by default there may be if you look into the security utilities
<Sink_> i have a question
<lee2> soundray: same
<fowlduck> what's that remote desktop software that is so good it even works well over dial-up?
<wachunei> ask
<fowlduck> can't remember
<superm1> Hey guys i was going to be doing some package testing for feisty, but i was running into lots of crashes with it installed into vmware.  crazy stuff like seg faults with apt-cache and apt-get or gdmsetup.  anyone know if this is a known issue with herd1, running in feisty?
<Sink_> sry for mi english but im spanish U-u :P
<carzzz215> dm, hey, i'm also have bluetooth problems.  Are you using a laptop with built in bluetooth or a usb bluetooth?
<nothlit> nomachine/freenx/2x
<fowlduck> wachunei: ha, hi
<soundray> cmweb, sry, the rude one, that's you.
<dsnyders> ibob63, I cannot seem to find any advanced option in synaptic.
<wachunei> fowlduck, youre asking here XD
<osubucks> soundray> do i boot into recovery mode to do this?
<nothlit> or ssh :)
<Sink_> how can i get id process?
<fowlduck> wachunei: i can't remember, it's in Seveas' repository
<julesa> thanks, nothlit. I'll give it a browse.
<soundray> osubucks: you could do, if you can't switch to a console with Ctrl-Alt-F1
<lee2> all sudo commands come back with timestamp too far
<Sink_> firefox got freezed
<ibob63> dsnyders. Click system -> administration -> synaptic packagement
<fowlduck> wachunei: ahh, freenx
<Sink_> and i cant close
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<nothlit> lee2, you'll have to boot into single user mode change the time and use sudo -K
<soundray> lee2: you need to rm that timestamp file. Let me find out where it is...
<nothlit> sudo -K clears the timestamp entirely
<ibob63> dsnyders. Then click settings -> repositories
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dialup-4.254.158.128.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
<osubucks> soundray> when i access that file, what do i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<soundray> osubucks: look for clues to your problem
<osubucks> im new to linux...
<dl_jf> hi all. I've got a server install here where Ubuntu failed to autodetect the network during install
<osubucks> hence why i said i was moving from windows
<dl_jf> I need to chase it up now that its installed ..
<dl_jf> any ideas?
<dl_jf> whats Ubuntu use for hardware detection ?
<lee2> ok
<ibob63> dl_if. Are you have network card problems or network problems?
<nothlit> udev?
<soundray> osubucks: there is an explanation on what the symbols mean at the top of that file. Your error messages are most likely at the bottom. Put it up on the pastebin for us to see if need be.
<soundray> !pastebin | osubucks
<ubotu> osubucks: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crimsun> dl_jf: udev, why?
<dl_jf> no probs, just new hardwarew ( ibm server )
<dsnyders> ibob63, OK, with you so far.
<dl_jf> crimsun: any idea how to try re-detecting it?
<knix_> my php is shot on my server.  When i go to a .php page it prompts me to dl the script,  need help guys
<osubucks> ok, i shall return then
<nothlit> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dm> carzzz215 sorry was afk, built in bluetooth, my BT mouse works just fine but it wont connect to my cell phone
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-22-64-9.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by LjL
<soundray> lee2: please try 'sudo -K' (capital K)
<crimsun> dl_jf: redetecting what? (I have not read scrollback.)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cgr-netcom.freebone.cz]  by LjL
<lee2> soundray, same
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-72-65-222-225.pitbpa.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
<soundray> lee2: on the command itself?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b blackhero!*@*]  by LjL
<dl_jf> crimsun: my network hardware
<ibob63> dsnyders: select the repostiries you want. I always select most of them including the restricted one.
<lee2> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec  9 23:51:51 2006
<nothlit> lee2, i said, boot into single user mode and use sudo -K
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@90.240.15.25]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@malicious.cyberterrorist.net]  by LjL
<crimsun> dl_jf: it doesn't show up in the device listing (lspnp, lspci, lsusb, depending on the bus) or in dmesg?
<lee2> how do i boot into single user mode
<carzzz215> dm, oh i see.  I haven't tried a bluetooth mouse. I just trying to send files from my phone to laptop and vice versa.  I installed "bluetooth file sharing 0.8.0 but it doesn't seem to do anything
<dl_jf> soo ... if Ubuntu doesnt detect your network hardware, waddya do?
<dl_jf> install Arch Linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Links234!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b marsu!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<carzzz215> dm, how did you get your laptop to notice your mouse?
<crimsun> I'm still awaiting an answer.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b hansi!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b DaveQB!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<soundray> dl_jf: you could. Chances are it won't work there either
<lee2> soundray: yea
<osubucks> soundray> i'll be back in a few then
<lee2> lee@lee-desktop:~$ sudo -K
<lee2> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec  9 23:51:51 2006
* mode/#ubuntu [-b tuxtux!*@*]  by LjL
<germann> is mkinitrd broken in hoary?  or am I doing something completely stupid...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-4356c426.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b braino!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b thiebaude!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<soundray> lee2: reboot and select Recovery mode from the grub menu. Run sudo -K from there
<germann> it runs, makes a file system in /tmp, but never creates the initrd image  o_O
<lee2> soundray, problem is im trying to edit my config file for my monitor display.
<triggerhappy5150> god it sucks being a noob to lunux
<lee2> otherwise it just says out of range, during boot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lee2> will recovery boot into compatible resolution ?
<soundray> lee2: you could do that in recovery mode, too, or leave it for the next normal boot when your sudo will work again.
<ibob63> anyone know an easy way to invite someone to a remote desktop session?
<lee2> so just reboot ?
<soundray> lee2: no, recovery is textmode
<triggerhappy5150> i don't even understand half the terminology you guys are using
<Amorgin> 'sera.
<lemao> What is the default kernel in Ubuntu Dapper?
<holycow> triggerhappy5150, it doesn't last long.  the problem typically is  that its harder for windows users to learn linux than for complete computer illiterate users
<lee2> so im screwed ?
<LjL> !it | Amorgin
<ubotu> Amorgin: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<holycow> windows users haveto unlearn a whole lot of bad ideas
<germann> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20925.html <-- that's my problem
<soundray> triggerhappy5150: don't worry, you'll pick up fast
<dl_jf> crimsun: lscpi shows 'Broadcom unknown device' which is probably it
<soundray> lee2: no, listen!
<TGPO> triggerhappy5150, it will make sense eventually
<holycow> triggerhappy5150, that also lasts only for a little while :) welcome btw
<lee2> soundray: ok
<carzzz215> triggerhappy5150, hey, i'm in the same position.  BUt its fun to learn
<dl_jf> crimsun / soundray - actually it does show in lspci
<triggerhappy5150> it does seem fun, that's why i'm doing it
<dl_jf> as Broacom NetXtreme II
<nothlit> lee2, you boot into single user mode by restarting and choosing it from the boot menu, you may have to press esc in order for the menu to reveal itself
<carzzz215> triggerhappy5150, :)
<lee2> ok
<lee2> brb
<Catshrimp> Hm, which package would I install to get the X desktop environment?
<soundray> dl_jf: Broadcom has a bad track record of supporting free driver development. It may be best to switch to another NIC.
<nothlit> lemao, linux-386
<triggerhappy5150> considering I'm using regular irssi, is there a way to swap the font colors?
<LjL> !info x-window-system | Catshrimp
<ubotu> x-window-system: transitional package for Debian etch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ibob63> dl-if: ndiswrapper looks the way to go.
<dl_jf> soundray: I do have other servers with similar NW cards in operation ...
<xzela> triggerhappy5150: You should browse the forums, that's where i learned pretty much all the things i know (which is very little)
<nothlit> Catshrimp, xserver-xorg ... theres also a base package if you want to minimum
<nothlit> the
<dl_jf> but ... maybe i should just grab a spare couple of mini-pci cards
<dl_jf> any brand recommendations ?
<xzela> BTW: Google is god when it comes to finding things
<LjL> !info xorg | Catshrimp, even
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<nothlit> Catshrimp, you still need a window manager
<Catshrimp> nothlit: exactly.  I'm planning to install the base ubuntu system (as I would a server) and go from there :)
<dl_jf> for good OSS supported mini-PCI NICs ?
<soundray> dl_jf: sometimes it helps to search the for the PCI identifier string
<dl_jf> search where?
<triggerhappy5150> xzela: which forums?
<Catshrimp> LjL: thank you also :)
<nothlit> Catshrimp, fluxbox / openbox+utils are good :)
<knix_> nothlit, you there?
<soundray> dl_jf: the web, sorry
<dl_jf> aha thanks
<nothlit> knix_, what do you need
<lemao> nothlit: but what version?
<Catshrimp> nothlit: fluxbox defintiely.  I haven't seen openbox, so I'll check that out as well :)
<osubucks> soundray> no go, i can't boot up far enough to do anything
<nothlit> lemao, aptitude search linux*386
<knix_> nothanks, that php doesnt help me, need more help
<dl_jf> soundray: good idea! : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/73647
<dl_jf> its  a reported bug w/ ubuntu
<xzela> triggerhappy5150: any of them, though http://ubuntuforums.org/ works pretty well
<osubucks> soundray> it boots up... shows splash screen then goes to a black screen and doesn't do anything more
<nothlit> Catshrimp, it doesn't come with a toolbaror anything, just a plain window manager, you have to put it together
<nothlit> Catshrimp, also,the obconf is broken until you make a few links to some lib.so 's
<soundray> dl_jf: oh, I wonder whether that's good or bad news for you.
<triggerhappy5150> xzela: thanks
<Catshrimp> nothlit: gotcha :)
<ryanakca> I keep on getting segfaults with apt-*, aptitude, adept, synaptic, etc. What should I do?
<jerp> Could someone inform me, does  mplayer have a slick and easy install, or is it painstaking with file editing?
<ryanakca> I have a backtrace if wanted
<soundray> osubucks: too bad you've got such a rotten problem when you've just switched.
<soundray> osubucks: you might try out some bootoptions:
<osubucks> yep, i've had it a few times
<xzela> jerp: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<soundray> !bootoptions | osubucks
<ubotu> osubucks: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<xzela> that might work
<nothlit> Catshrimp, supports dockapps, also fbpanel is nice, and pypanel if you want to manually install some python dependencies and pypanel with the install script... its sorta broken from the repos
<jerp> xzela, yes, I did that with some plugins too
<soundray> osubucks: to apply those boot options, you have to edit the kernel line in the grub entry at boot time:
<triggerhappy5150> quick question: what's the shortcut for a command prompt?
<holycow> alt / f2
<osubucks> soundray> it happened right after i tried to install nvidia drivers
<soundray> osubucks: get the grub menu with Esc as the message appears (unless it shows spontaneously)
<triggerhappy5150> holycow: thanks
<jrib> triggerhappy5150: set what you want in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<nothlit> ryanakca, try restarting first, other wise... reinstall the apt utilities/backends like dselect from a livecd?
<dl_jf> soundray: so according to that thread i need to use bnx2. I did $ modprobe bnx2  ( silently succceded ) .... any idea what to do now ?
<soundray> osubucks: okay, this procedure still applies...
<lee2> ok its working
<osubucks> ok.... so what do i do exactly
<triggerhappy5150> jrib: thanks more
<soundray> osubucks: hit 'e' to edit, go to the kernel line, hit 'e' again and remove 'quiet splash' from the end. You will get a more verbose bootup.
<jerp> xzela, I've just not grasped the help file/commandline stuff yet, the gui version at present doesn't see my dvdrom
<xzela> jerp: You can also try searching in Synaptic for gstreamer for different codecs
<soundray> dl_jf: if you're in gnome, see if your network interface appears now in 'System-Preferences-Networking'
<jerp> did that too :)
<osubucks> so i put in the cd, and press e to edit then remove that?
<felixjet> i cant configure my tv card :( its a hauppage win tv and i know it works in linux, but i cant get it working... i have the mod installed. can someone give me guides or help please?
<soundray> osubucks: no, you've installed to the hard disk, haven't you?
<dodge> why I get this  error "error executing gpgv" updating from a ubuntu server as root?
<osubucks> yes
<xzela> jerp: So the system doesn't see your dvdrom drive? Such as you can't play DVDs/CDs from it?
<dsnyders> ibob63, I've got everything checked, but I still cannot find fslint.  Either it is not in an edgy repository, or my Synaptic is not configured fully.
<cavediver> Can someone recoment a wlan-client-usb-stick that works in Ububtu, without ndiswrapper and other strange things. Something that has support in the kernel and supports WPA2 etc...
<soundray> osubucks: boot from the hard disk and follow the procedure above.
<MarcN> felixjet: google for mythtv and ubuntu -- you'll need to compile some kernel modules for the haupagge
<osubucks> what do i boot up with dude? recovery mode?
<jerp> xzela, I can transfer and burn a cd, just not see the dvd
<MarcN> felixjet: it has been a while since I setup my mythtv (based on dapper)
<soundray> osubucks: no, your normal default grub entry, but edited
<jerp> I copied a file this afternoon from a game cd
<xzela> jerp: So you have two drives on your machine, one is a CD and the other is a DVD. Is that a true statement?
<felixjet> MarcN: i did that guides, the one enabling some mods into the kernel, but still dont works
<jerp> xzela, just one, it's one of those combos
<xzela> jerp: Awe, now i understand
<soundray> cavediver: unfortunately, it's impossible to tell what chipset is in the box. My recommendation: buy from a shop that'll give you an exchange if it doesn't work. Try until you find one that works out of the box.
<osubucks> maybe i should just use windows, im not very good at following directions to do something, i usually just figure things out by trial and error..
<kurbacik> what patches are needed for the vanilla 2.6.18 kernel to work in ubuntu?
<MarcN> felixjet: the howto for mythtv on dapper was pretty good.  I think to test, you did something like mplayer /dev/video0 I'll look for the url
<xzela> jerp: So your problem is that you are unable to access data from a DVD via your CD/DVD combo drive. Is that a true statement?
<cavediver> soundray: well ok.
<soundray> osubucks: you tell me that now, I could have saved some keystrokes.
<soundray> cavediver: rule of thumb: the cheaper, the better.
<cavediver> :P
<soundray> for support in Linux.
<osubucks> heh ohw ell, i don't have time to mess around with junk, thanks anyway ;)
<cavediver> I need wpa2 support also
<felixjet> MarcN: thanks
<soundray> osubucks: that's just rude
<osubucks> indeed
<jerp> xzela, I would say that is a true statement, I've also tried the other proggies like totem and xine under the sound and video in the main menu
<MarcN> felixjet: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186747 and http://hyams.webhop.net/mythtv/myth_ubuntu.html
<jerp> with no such luck
<osubucks> but its the truth, i have run into more problems trying to get things configured on linux than anything else
<dl_jf> soundray: i dont have X
<dl_jf> soundray: hey i think its working ...
<corevette> i need help, i can't logon to ubuntu regular due to an error in the xserver, so i'm stuck using the recover mode
<osubucks> its so much needless configuration, if its for people migrating from windows it should be the similar point and click way of doing it, normal users aren't going to figure this stuff out
<osubucks> just my opinion
<xzela> jerp: Try this as a test, insert a DVD into your machine, if the dvd does not show up on your desktop, then search in google for this: Ubuntu DVD drive not detected
<dl_jf> well not working but its now just editing /etc/networking/interfaces if im right
<osubucks> good day :)
<soundray> osubucks: look, you're asking for the wrong thing from a Free operating system
<lee2> google doesnt know my horizontal sync for my vusys 17inch monitor :(
<soundray> osubucks: (free as in speech)
<osubucks> thats a good excuse to make for it, rather than fixing the problems
<felixjet> MarcN: well at least i can take an idea :) thx again
<Catshrimp> Would Xgl get rid of some of the scissor effects when moving windows about the desktop?
<soundray> osubucks: most people don't have problems. I volunteer to troubleshoot those that do.
<jerp> xzela, I've got Mission Impossible:3 in there right now with nothing dvd wise on the desktop
<osubucks> lol, that don't have problems? are you kidding?
<jerp> so I guess I'll check the web ;)
<osubucks> is that why there are 900 names in here?
<MarcN> felixjet: it was straight forward on Dapper, not bothered to upgrade my mythtv box to Edgy and mythtv 0.20 (still on 0.19) and is good enough
<holycow> osubucks, he's not kidding
<Lixun> Is this the right room for feisty?
<jrib> Lixun: #ubuntu+1
<holycow> we are converting our company to ubuntu, every time we remove windows and install ubuntu our call levels go to 0
<keonta> how is everyone tonight
<holycow> most people most of the time infact DON'T have problems
<osubucks> funny, i talk to people everyday who can't get this or that working correctly.... i must live in a fantasy world without fanboys
<soundray> osubucks: I've wasted enough time on you now.
<holycow> the ones that do usually haven't done the research
<lee2> lee@lee-desktop:~$ sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<lee2> sudo: ddcprobe: command not found
<holycow> at least 50% of the problems in here are due to people not making sure their hardware is compatable
<osubucks> shouldn't be a need to go through forums and tutorials to get a working operating system
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holycow> another 25% or more of the rest is because they are windows users
<soundray> lee2: apt-get install xresprobe
<holycow> windows users have a hard time learning linux, its a lot easier to learn if you have never used a computer
<Catshrimp> osubucks: go dispute linux/windows someplace else.  Vista blows it out the ass and I have 10 licenses for it.  XP was better and I have 10 licenses for that as well.  How is that for a non-fanboy attitude?
<holycow> osubucks, you really don't
<holycow> osubucks, you just buy hardware that works
<holycow> you plunk a cd in and power on your  box
<LjL> !offtopic | osubucks, holycow, soundray, Catshrimp
<ubotu> osubucks, holycow, soundray, Catshrimp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<osubucks> thats fine, i agree that xp is better than vista
<lee2> soundray, nothing comes back now.
<holycow> in 20 minutes or less you have a fully working system without any command line
<osubucks> im not a fanboy, im the "just works" fanboy
<lee2> lee@lee-desktop:~$ sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<lee2> lee@lee-desktop:~$
* Catshrimp perches on LjL's shoulder
<holycow> osubucks, you don't have 'just works' defined properly it seems
<BRat_boy> hi, can you help me remember how to change a drives file permissions as to be accessible to everyone and not just root ?
<jrib> BRat_boy: what filesystem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %holycow!*@*]  by LjL
<BRat_boy> ntfs from dreamlinux
<Catshrimp> LjL: you know anything about Xgl?  I'm wondering if it runs much faster than xorg?
<osubucks> of course i do, i typed in a command to install nvidia drivers exactly the way it said, i reboot and get a black screen
<soundray> lee2: try just 'sudo ddcprobe' -- do you get lots of output?
<osubucks> thats great
<DARKGuy> Guys, as much as you'd like to discuss if windows or linux is better or worse, this is not the place for this :/
<osubucks> fantastic
<LjL> Catshrimp: doubt that
<lee2> soundray: yea lots
<Catshrimp> LjL: thanks bud :)
<jrib> !ntfs | BRat_boy
<ubotu> BRat_boy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<DARKGuy> LjL: thanks :)
<BRat_boy> i can see it , but all the icons say "noread"
<phaedrus44> what is cups username and pass when using localhost:631  ?
<jrib> BRat_boy: you should see infromation on setting up the proper umask in fstab on that wiki page, let me know if it isn't clear after reading the page
<BRat_boy> k
<dl_jf> phaedrus44: should be system users ( your account or root) ?
<soundray> lee2: now 'sudo ddcprobe | grep monitor'
<lee2> soundray: nothing
<phaedrus44> dl_jf:   no dice
<administrator_> hi
<carlo> can someone help me to copy/move the "libjavaplugin_oji.so" from /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugins to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugin (when I cant locate the file)
<administrator_> how do i install win32 codecs?
<administrator_> hello
<soundray> lee2: sudo ddcprobe | grep edid
<osubucks> go through a needless procedure that you should be sued for doing AdamKili
<osubucks> woops, administrator
<osubucks> because it IS illegal :)
<lee2> edid:
<lee2> edid: 1 1
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %holycow!*@*]  by LjL
<x-r00t-x> carlo,  sudo  cp /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugin
<AdamKili> oh ok you scared me
<AdamKili> i don't want to get sued!!
<osubucks> depending on what country you live in that is ;)
<soundray> lee2: 'sudo ddcprobe' again and look for anything that looks like the monitor parameters you're looking for.
<soundray> lee2: near the edid lines
<carlo> x-r00t-x, I did that and got cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/libjavaplugin_oji.so': No such file or directory
<lee2> timing: 1280x1024@75 (VESA)
<soundray> !w32codecs | administrator_
<ubotu> administrator_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BRat_boy> jrib : i seem to be missing something called sudoers (?)
<jrib> BRat_boy: hmm can you be more specific?
<x-r00t-x> carlo,  then file missing
<econobeing> anybody know how to get the red gem thing in the tray going for beryl?
<yasha> mplayer isn't building with the ablity to resize video, and I can't find the gl2 dev libs to build it into mplayer, anyone know why? Or what to do?
<BRat_boy> no, thats my error msg, sudo: can't stat /etc/sudeors : no such file or directory
<dl_jf> soundray, I'm working now! thanks for the tips.
<carlo> Well, I just updated from jre 1.4 to 1.5... and it works for apps like frostwire.. but firefox still sees v1.4
<carlo> any tips?
<osubucks> soundray> yes sorry for that rant, im just frustrated is all... im not very good at following instructions for this kind of stuff as i said, so no hard feelings
<rconan> soundray: btw i got ubuntu to boot by putting the boot partition first on the drive but now windows doesnt work
<jrib> BRat_boy: you made a typo
<soundray> lee2: I suggest you do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. Accept all the defaults, except for the monitor section, where you select Simple and tell it that you can do 1280x1024 at 75 Hz
<soothsay> Was there a set of major updates pushed out today or yesterday, requiring a dist-upgrade?
<lee2> soundray: timing: 1280x1024@75 (VESA)
<lee2>  && ctiming: 1280x960@60
<lee2>  && ctiming: 1280x960@75
<lee2> 
<hou5ton> I have installed smb4k, and when trying to access the folders on a shared network drive, I get the following error: " smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts. (1000,1000)"   .... can someone tell me what I do now?  :-)
<BRat_boy> the error msg is correct, i made the typo
<carlo> How can I get firefox to recognize the new version of Java I installed? It's still seeing the previous version
<soundray> rconan: I'm glad to hear that.
<BRat_boy> i'm simply trying to let the slave be accessbile to everyone, and not root
<DARKGuy> Uhhh..
<soundray> rconan: of course you won't need Windows now that you've got Ubuntu running ;)
<DARKGuy> there's an update for xorg and such... do I install 'em?
<rconan> soundray: definitely not
<soothsay> carlo: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<rconan> i only use windows to play the odd game and this machine isnt good enough for that anyway
<jrib> BRat_boy: wait why are you touching /etc/sudoers though?
<BRat_boy> because when i type in any sudo command, thats my error msg, and nothing works
<soundray> rconan: I guess you could get it back in shape by putting it on a primary partition before your extended and before the dreaded BIOS boundary.
<compengi> who are here forum moderators?
<carlo> soothsay, I did that and I see the "*" by the correct v1.5
<soundray> compengi: there are a few of them, why?
<rconan> soundray: the sum of the sizes of the windows partition and the boot partition is more than the bios boundary
<jrib> BRat_boy: does /etc/sudoers exist?  What does  'file /etc/sudoers' say?
<rconan> id have to shrink it
<BRat_boy> file not found
<jrib> BRat_boy: erm that's a problem :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b-b *!*@mail.wjsgroup.com %holycow!*@*]  by nalioth
<rconan> id sooner spend my time just using the computer with linux than try to make windows work
<soundray> rconan: annoying... no spare hard disk drive in sight?
<BRat_boy> agreed.
<rconan> only a SATA one which is definitely not useful
<BRat_boy> in this case, once this problem is fixed, i can finally format hte last windows machine
<jrib> BRat_boy: has sudo ever worked?
<compengi> soundray, cause yesterday i made a post it said that it won't be in the forums before a moderator checks it
<BRat_boy> nope
<BRat_boy> fresh install
<jrib> BRat_boy: did you have any problems with the install?
<BRat_boy> no sir
<compengi> soundray, and it's not in the forums till now
<rconan> soundray: with any luck i wont have to use this machine for long anyway
<soundray> compengi: I see, you mean ubuntuforums. Sorry, I guess you have to be patient still
<yasha> anyone built mplayer in here?
<jrib> BRat_boy: can you su to root?
<rconan> im waiting on my good motherboard back from ASUS
<BRat_boy> yes
<jrib> !anyone | yasha
<ubotu> yasha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> BRat_boy: how did you set that up?
<owh> soothsay: I just received an update for 25 packages including X.org if that helps.
<soundray> rconan: oh, I wish you that required bit of any luck, then :)
<BRat_boy> su <enter> password <typed pass>
<compengi> soundray, is any of the moderators online now?
<jrib> BRat_boy: so this isn't a normal desktop install?
<soothsay> owh: Yeah thanks. Are you being asked to do a dist-upgrade?
<soundray> compengi: I don't know. Sorry, I thought you meant channel moderators.
<yasha> !because | it'd be nice to get someone onto the topic that I'm going to ask first
<rconan> my only question now is how i remove the defoptions from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about because - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rconan> when i delete it it comes back
<BRat_boy> really, if i could figure out how to change file permissions on the slave , i'd be good to go
<soundray> rconan: add a second # to the beginning of the defoptions line and run 'sudo update-grub'
<BRat_boy> i can see it but have no access outside of root
<rconan> soundray: that makes it come back
<knix_> owh,
<rconan> it removed the second #
<owh> soothsay: No, but then I'm a little cautious :-)
<owh> knix_: Hiya.
<knix_> kewl
<knix_> owh, i had a perfectly good lamp server running until about an hour ago.  Now php want to download the php file rather than displaying it.   I have tried everything to reinstalling php5, apache2, and libapache2-mod-php5.  Please guys, i am very desperate here
<owh> knix_: What broke it?
<lee2> soundray: done
<soundray> rconan: oh, I haven't heard of that behaviour. In that case, just change it to 'defoptions=', leaving the rest of the line empty.
<lee2> soundray: how do i restart xserver ?
<soundray> lee2: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<yasha> mplayer won't resize video, and I can't find the gl/gl2 dev libs to build those into the driver base
<owh> lee2: Ctrl - Alt - Backspace
<rconan> soundray: for some reason whatever i do to it update-grub replaces it with the default line
<yasha> the packaged version of mplayer works fine, and the version I've built works, just can't resize video
<knix_> owh, i dont know, i just want to get it back to normal
<BRat_boy> tried to run diskmounter, but can't load it due to my sudo issue
<owh> knix_: I see in ##php you're talking about having done something with dbx.
<soundray> rconan: do you have the unwanted options in the kopt line as well?
<knix_> owh, correct
<rconan> soundray: no
<jerp> xzela, are you still here?
<soundray> rconan: also, edit /etc/default/rcS and change VERBOSE to yes
<owh> knix_: So, it was working, then what did you do, *exactly*.
<carlo> so I found the file libjavaplugin_oji.so in  ~/jre-1.5.0_09/debian/jre/usr/java/jre1.5.0_09/plugin/i386/ns7 and copied it to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugin
<carlo> but "about:plugins" still shows v1.4!!! ANy help out there?!
<knix_> owh, i dont know exactly.  I was trying to get dbx working with php
<soundray> carlo: restart firefox
<fbc> I trade my BCM4318 for a BSM4306.. Can someone help me get it working??
<knix_> but, i reinstalled apache2, and php5 a dozen times now, and still the same thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<rconan> soundray: it still leaves the defoptions line there
<bariel> hello, if i want to set up only a webserver and no other service, do you guys see any necessity using a firewall?
<rconan> and removes the extra #
<jsoftw> So noobs, whats the command to install php with an already installed apache2.
<knix_> apt-get
<econobeing> i got a re-sizeing problem with beryl...i can't
<rconan> bariel: yes, to block all the non-webserver ports
<LjL> jsoftw: how could i know, being such a noob?
<jsoftw> apt-get what.
<cappicrd> private
<knix_> its apt-get install php5
<owh> knix_: But you likely didn't purge the configuration files. So had you changed any settings in apache or php?
<jsoftw> knix_: well does that work then?
<soundray> rconan: sorry, I have no explanation for that.
<administrator_> ok thanks guys
<lufis> How do I keep the "Launching HTTP cache cleaner" message from appearing in Gnome when using KDE apps?
<knix_> i did purge
<fbc> econobeing:  I hear there are pills for that problem. :-p
<rconan> soundray: tis annoying
<knix_> jsoftw, no it does not
<jsoftw> knix_: what does it do? Cmon, details
<knix_> i need to get red sox
<jsoftw> Yeah well, apt-get red-socks later on.
<fbc> I traded my BCM4318 for a BSM4306.. Can someone help me get it working??
<owh> Hmm, it's pretty noisy in here, jsoftw and knix_ head to #itmaze, we'll see if we can sort this out.
<jsoftw> For now, give info about what is wrong with php5 install.......
<solar_> hi all
<knix_> kk
<jsoftw> Meh
<jsoftw> Im chasing you two around the interweb
<lee2> it didnt work, maybe its the gpu ?
<soundray> And I have to go... rconan, hope you get it working. Do ask the channel again, if you're lucky, you'll find a proper grub expert.
<Zelda> hey everyone.
<solar_> i've got a problem getting a 600dpi scanner to work with ubuntu
<owh> jsoftw: Sorry 'bout that :-)
<lee2> and when i boot, it still says "Not in range"
<solar_> any can help me out/
<lee2> if i drag a window which is big, thats when it 'jitters'
<dsnyders> Hmm... fslint only seems to be in the feisty repositories.  Mixing repository versions is *BAD*, right?
<fbc> I traded my BCM4318 for a BCM4306.. Can someone help me get it working??
<damageDOn1> Hello I'm getting a permission denied error when I'm trying to copy a firefox profile from one machine to another. Does anyone know why that would happen or if there is a way around it?
<solar_> the scanner is a GENX
<solar_> it is actually a plustek flatbed scanner
<Zelda> Im trying to install ubuntu,mandriva, and windowsXP on a 160gb HDD. I want to have 80GB where all the OS's can read/write to. Can this be done, and can someone help me install it?
<lee2> how can i check the drivers for my Video card are correctly installed ?
<josh_> i am having some problems removing a package from my box... i have tried apt-get remove samba but it takes errors, i have tried dpkg -r purge samba but it takes errors... what other ways can i get these files off my system?
<josh_> Zelda, windows first, then either linux distro
<solar_> i tried installing sane 1.0.18 in /usr/local by compiling
<damageDOn1> Hello I'm getting a permission denied error when I'm trying to copy a firefox profile from one machine to another. Does anyone know why that would happen or if there is a way around it?
<rconan> anyone know why update-grub keeps adding the #defoptions line to my menu.lst
<rconan> ?
<josh_> partition your drives for 10 gigs each which would leave you with 110~ gigs for file sharing between the os's
<carlo> I tried the restart and STILL only see jre1.4!!
<lee2> which one does ubuntu have, xorg or xfree ?
<josh_> you will need to make sure that you dont format in ntfs though
<dsnyders> damageDOn1, Check the source and destination folder permissions.
<LjL> lee2: xorg
<lee2> in ubuntu, how do i open a RPM file
<josh_> with alien
<dl_jf> alien
<hou5ton> I have installed smb4k, and when trying to access the folders on a shared network drive, I get the following error: " smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts. (1000,1000)"   .... can someone tell me what I do now?  :-)
<lee2> i got drivers from ati website, but they have arrived in RPM format
<LjL> !rpm | lee2
<ubotu> lee2: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell lee2 about ati | lee2, see the private message from Ubotu
<damageDOn1> dsnyders: I am using sudo scp on the destination machine and I've tried changing the permissions with chown and chgrp on the source
<solar_> anybody who can help me with my scanner
<Zelda> josh: with what distro?
<Zelda> windows xp is ntfs
<damageDOn1> dsnyders: I know once I have the files copied across I need to change the permissions but I shouldn't be getting permission denied on the copying should I?
<nothlit> !info smbfs | hou5ton
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<josh_> yes, but windows doesn't like other os's getting to it so ntfs is proprietary
<ThePub> anyone have a suggestion on how to get overlay to work on both sides of a big desktop using fglrx
<nothlit> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<lee2> ok i need to install the fglrx ati driver
<damageDOn1> nothlit: thanks for your help with scp yesterday.
<josh_> so your windows partition will be 10 gig ntfs, the others can use whatever you choose
<dsnyders> damageDOn1, you will be getting those errors if the user you are logging in as does not have write permissions to the destination folder.
<nothlit> hou5ton, the problem is that you need root privileges or setting the suid bit
<lee2> how do i install the flgrx driver ? it just says i need to install it if i have x1600
<josh_> and then to share between the windows and linux distros just make a fat 32 partition
<nothlit> damageDOn1, oh what happened, where did everything get transferred? inside the folder or directly to the home folder?
<josh_> its not very... efficient though...
<Zelda> what would be the best?
<hou5ton> nothlit:   ok ... I'm not sure I understand what you are saying, but how can I fix it, please?
<solar_> can anybody suggest where to check for configuring scanners
<Zelda> 20gb for each linux distro, and then 120 for windows?
* josh_ has a 160 gig drive with windows, redhat, ubuntu.... i have 30 gigs for the 3 distro's and a 30 gig fat 32 to share between them
<nothlit> hou5ton, both ways involve using unsafe methods, i recommend you use a different method for browsing samba shares
<damageDOn1> nothlit: I had a strange problem where it seemed to copy everything 4 times and I filled my 100Gb drive. but I managed to get back in and delete everything and I moved bits and pieces across and now my machine is all up and running. The scp command worked great cheers
<josh_> there are applications to use for linux to access and write to ntfs, but its not recommended
<hou5ton> nothlit:   actually, regarding safety ... this is in my own home and all other occupants are trusted.  :-)
<Zelda> so linux is fat32?
<nicola> Guys I've got a problem: http://pastebin.ca/271007
<nicola> my sources.list is clean
<josh_> if you plan on only sharing little files between them make the fat32 part smaller
<miranda> do anyone knows how to install yahoo messanger on ubuntu linux
<Zelda> what if its going to be music?
<carlo> miranda, you cant- go with GAIM
<hou5ton> miranda:   you can use Gaim, you know
<josh_> Zelda: linux is ext2/3, reiser, etc.
<solar_> zelda linux is using its own ext2/ext3 filesystem second one has journalling support
<josh_> then just make it 10 gig
<phpError> How do you make it so a user can't get of there home directory in Efty Edge?
<miranda> Gaim? what is it?
<Zelda> well youre speaking to someone who knows nothing about linux.
<damageDOn1> dsnyders: I'm logging into the destination as the first user in ubuntu (which has all privileges) and I'm attempting to copy the firefox default profile from an old machine.
<carlo> GAIM is a multiplatform messenger
<solar_> zelda i can understand it/
<damageDOn1> dsnyders: I managed to copy all the evolution files with no problem
<josh_> zelda, fat32 is universally supported by both linux and windows. now extra software would be needed
<miranda> okay,  where can that be found?
<carlo> miranda, it will let you use YAhoo, MSN, and AOL all at once
<Zelda> josh: like what?
<Anarch> !bc
<carlo> should already b installed. If not, check synaptic
<ubotu> bc: The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<josh_> but fat32 has a less efficient way of storing data
<solar_> any scanner expert round there pls//
<josh_> s/now/no
<hou5ton> nothlit:   so ... any help on accessing my folders on my home network drivce?
<miranda> thanks  i will try that
<nothlit> hou5ton, lol I meant unsafe system practices for exploits, rather than the users itself
<lee2> yay i did the ati drivers myself :) and it worked
<Cubed> yay.......... i ALMOST installed that damn ndiswrapper....... can anyone tell a noob how i can make sure i have my DEPENDENCIES  in order?
<nothlit> hou5ton, you could do your filebrowsing with kdesu konqueror
<lee2> um how do get the backup config file for my xserver ?
<lee2> now that ive found out it wasnt a monitor issue
<hou5ton> nothlit:   I don't think I even have konqueror installed ... using Gnome
<_goofy_> im trying to stream movies over the internet from my computer any thought on how i should do this
<nicola> Guys I've got a problem: http://pastebin.ca/271007 , my sources is http://pastebin.ca/271107
<carlo> goofy, look into splitcam
<hou5ton> nothlit:   ya ... it's there
<MarcN> solar_: what is your scanner problem?  Not all (most?) scanners are supported by SANE.
<hou5ton> nothlit:   so, ... do I really need smb4k at all?
<carlo> I don't know if it runs on *nix, but you can try it with wine
<dsnyders> damageDOn1, try reversing your connection.  Log into the destination machine and do the scp the other way.
<bariel> hello, if i want to set up only a webserver and no other service, do you guys see any necessity using a firewall?
<nothlit> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<nothlit> !info smb4k | hou5ton
<josh_> zelda, install windows on a size part you want, same with the other 2 linux distros after that... if your only moving files back and forth (music, text, smaller movies, etc.) just make a 10 gig fat32 partition... then no need for any additional software. both windows and linux will recognize the files on a fat 32 partition
<Zelda> josh: if Im just starting out learning linux, Do I need to do that? Or is that something that isnt worth it?
<damageDOn1> dsnyders: I am logged into the destination machine... Sorry I must have said the wrong thing before.
<nothlit> hou5ton, you know smb4k is for kde rofl?
<MarcN> bariel: make sure that only ports 80, 443 and 22 are allowed in.
<jerp> can someone explain how to fix this one...... it's audio froma dvd+rw in mplayer ' Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available.  Enable it at compilation. '
<nothlit> !mp3 | jerp
<ubotu> jerp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hou5ton> nothlit:   yes ... but I actually had it work before on a previous system similar to this one, and that ran on Gnome
<nothlit> hou5ton, use nautilus, it has a samba browser
<nothlit> hou5ton, or gksudo smb4k
<josh_> Zelda: probably not worth it. till you get good with linux command line i would suggest ubuntu and windows os's only (once you get good on the commandline you will find alot of similiarities between linux distros.
<Cubed> yay.......... i ALMOST installed that damn ndiswrapper....... can anyone tell a noob how i can make sure i have my DEPENDENCIES  in order?
<lee2> how do i rename a file in console ?
<solar_> MarcN: My scanner is a GENX 600dpi scanner , when I run scanimage -L
<Catshrimp> When installed from the respos, does the mysql server store its data under var?
<blameless> Cubed: what dependencies?
<bariel> MarcN, i will close anything besides 80/443, is it safe for me without firewall?
<Cubed> hell if i know
<Cubed> that what it tells me when i try to install the deb
<josh_> if you only plan on reading files back and forth (playing music and such), windows has an application called ext2ifs that will read all your linux files. and if you just mount the ntfs partition as read only you can get those files on your linux
<dsnyders> damageDOn1, No, it was probably me misinterpreting what you said.
<damageDOn1> dsnyders: hang on.... could it be that I need to put the use name of the user I'm copying the file from before the @ in the command? IOW if I'm copying a file from user 2 it should be scp -r user2@oldmachIP .....
<Cubed> for ndiswrapper
<solar_> it lists as plustek 1200dpi scanner, and neither Kooka or xsane detects it,, and thank you for asking me
<josh_> but writing back and forth between the 2 partitions isn't recommended
<lee2> how do i rename files in a console ?
<lee2> REN ?
<Cubed> i wen in terminal
<crimsun> mv
<blameless> Cubed: are you installing it from apt?
<blameless> Cubed: apt should install the dependencies for you
<thor> lee2: mv - you move the file to a new name
<damageDOn1> dsnyders: I was putting user1@oldmachIP
<bariel> MarcN, you stil there?
<Cubed> no i can't, i can't set up my internet so i have no access to online
<Cubed> so how do i manually install them?
<damageDOn1> dsnyders: nope that didn't work either
<Cubed> or if there is an easier way, i would like to know
<nothlit> damageDOn1, install gftp and just use that to transfer files
<nothlit> damageDOn1, it'll be simpler for you to understand
<dsnyders> damageDOn1, yes, exactly.  If user1 does not have read permission to user2's files.
<dsnyders> That didn't work?
<Zelda> josh: Will Linux read my mp3s that I have in windows or no?
<blameless> Cubed: well if you put the other .debs in the same folder as the ndiswrapper, dpkg should install all of the needed files
<Zelda> well not windows, the ntfs partition?
<dsnyders> damageDOn1, Is firefox in use on the source machine?
<josh_> yes
<josh_> just mount the partition read only and you wont have any issues
<Zelda> or should I create a seperate partition for my music files that both os's can read?
<Cubed> blameless: how do i know if i have all the debs?
<damageDOn1> dsnyders & nothlit: I didn't fully understand the scp command. I get it now...
<kelenn> who is using meta-tracker here ?
<josh_> not worth it
<hou5ton> nothlit:   sorry, but no matter what I try ... including all your suggestions .. I still get the same error
<josh_> if you mount your windows read only you can still copy from windows to linux if need be
<blameless> Cubed: dpkg should spit out what it is depending on
<Cubed> blameless: all i downloaded was a file called ndiswrapper-modules2.6.deb
<Zelda> ok, so how do I do that?
<nothlit> !ntfs | zelda
<ubotu> zelda: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<josh_> but u can read right off the windows partition so no need to copy anyway
<blameless> Cubed: was that built for ubuntu?
<jughead> what file represents the keyboard?  a game I'm playing looks for a joystick at /dev/js0 but I need to change it to whatever the keyboard is
<josh_> thats how Zelda
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g | Zelda
<ubotu> Zelda: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<AdamKili> hey i was wondering if you can install ubuntu and windows on the same (FAT32?) partition?
<blameless> i went ahead and built the ndiswrapper for source
<josh_> thanks nothlit
<nothlit> Zelda, if you want to create a fat partition for both linux/windows, its pretty easy
<damageDOn1> dsnyders & nothlit: I've got 2 new laptops. One for me and one for my girlfriend. I was trying to move my stuff (user1) and the command I was using was scp -r user1@oldmachIP.
<Cubed> blameless: i'm not sure, i thought all debs relate to debian-based linux systems like ubunt
<Zelda> Josh: said it wasnt worth it
<mkaster> hello, i need some help in xubuntu
<Zelda> whats going to be the easiest to do?
<blameless> Cubed: well it has to match the kernel version in ubuntu.  if not, it'll have to be rebuilt
<fbc> Are there any ubuntu witch doctors or magicians???
<blameless> Cubed: and in that case, you might as well download the tar.gz and build it
<josh_> if all your doing is listening to mp3's between both os's... not worth it
<damageDOn1> dsnyders & nothlit: I forgot to change the command when I was trying to move her stuff from my old machine to her laptop to reflect that she was a different user (user2) so the command need to change to scp -r user2@....
<josh_> if you plan on copying files back and forth its worth it
<fbc> I need one for my BCM4306....
<Zelda> yeah cause I dont know linux that well yet.
<josh_> both are easy procedures
<Zelda> I plan on moving over here soon.
<Zelda> Im sick of Windows
<Cubed> blameless: i'm new to ubuntu, i have ver 6.10 edgy
<josh_> lol wait till you get vista... then you will really be sick :P
<solar_> Zelda : good good good
<Zelda> and Vista looks too much like linux\OSX
<damageDOn1> dsnyders & nothlit: I just tried to run it and it didn't work at first because I had been messing with the permission on the old machine and need to put them back.
<nothlit> damageDOn1, you also need to change to /home/user2
<mkaster> I need help installing my wifi card on my laptop, it is pcmcia, but when i typed lspcmcia it sed there was no such command
<damageDOn1> dsnyders & nothlit: I've done it now and it all works
<dsnyders> damageDOn1, Wonderful!
<AdamKili> hey i was wondering: is it possible to install ubuntu and windows on the same partition?
<reddragon3668> speaking of Ubuntu versions... is there an easy way to tell what version one is running? I've tried "uname"... but I just get the kernel version, etc...
<Cubed> blameless: i think my kernel ver in usr/src/ is ver 2.6(maybe a 2.6.7.1 or somthing like that)
<Zelda> I work for the "Geek Squad"
<jrib> !version | reddragon3668
<ubotu> reddragon3668: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Zelda> Im not impressed with Windows Vista at all.
<reddragon3668> ubotu: thanks allot!
<nothlit> damageDOn1, congrats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks allot! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sp00n3d> heya
<josh_> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 102..... what the hell does that mean?
<solar_> Zelda : it is not in the looks, the windows err..... the Xwindows of linux is a small part of linux, you can manage linux even without Xwindows
<nothlit> AdamKili, no
<damageDOn1>  nothlit: Yeah I had changed that part already. It was just the user2 before the @ that I hadn't done.
<nothlit> AdamKili, they need different filesystems
<nothlit> damageDOn1, ahh i see
<fbc> Has anyone heard of a BCM43xx card turning on an off automatically????? My wireless light is going on and off intremittently ever couple of minutes or so. Should I be calling an exorcist???
<AdamKili> nothlit: not even if they are both on FAT32? dang...
<Cubed> blameless: what kernel version comes with 6.10 edgy ubuntu??????????
<Zelda> Well im getting tired of Microsoft developing shit.
<Zelda> HEH
<solar_> Ubotu: can you help me with my scanner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can you help me with my scanner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<damageDOn1>  nothlit & dsnyders: Thanks a bunch... I feel so much smarter now. :)
<mkaster> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME
<Cubed> ubotu: tell me about dependencies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zelda> Im planning on skipping Vista OS all together.
<LjL> !caps | mkaster
<ubotu> mkaster: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pelo> fbc,   search for you card model and number in the forum see if anyone else has reported a similar problem ( and hope someone else reported a solution)
<solar_> Thank you ubotu
<sp00n3d> I have my CD drive set up as the first thing to boot up but for some reason it will not try to boot from the CD. I've checked bios and I'm sure it's correct. What other things can I check?
<nothlit> AdamKili, it just doesn't really make sense
<mkaster> please help...
<Pelo> mkaster,  state your problem and if we can we will
<econobeing> there's something i need to get with apt-get for ndiswrapper to work, can someone helpme out here?
<mkaster> I need help installing my wifi card on my laptop, it is pcmcia, but when i typed lspcmcia it sed there was no such command
<nothlit> AdamKili, just use gparted, its very easy and safe
<econobeing> i believe it's around 32 - 39MB
<mkaster> and pcmciautils is installed
<concept10> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Pelo> !wireless | mkaster
<ubotu> mkaster: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mkaster> that didn't help guys
<sp00n3d> I have my CD drive set up as the first thing to boot up but for some reason it will not try to boot from the CD. I've checked bios and I'm sure it's correct. What other Settings can I check?
<thor> mkaster: the command you need is pccardctl
<Ryugi_> can the sound blaster x-fi card work in ubuntu?
<Zelda> Well, Im going to do that to one of my HDD's here soon. Can you walk me through the process
<Zelda> ??
<lee2> everything is working perfectly, except when i switch to main console, monitor says "out of range"
<crimsun> Ryugi_: not yet.
<Ryugi_> oh ok
<dsnyders> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Zelda> I have to wipe my 120GB HDD
<dsnyders> !easysoruce
<lee2> how can i change resolution of primary console behind xserver ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysoruce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsnyders> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<cwillu> How do I go about turning off all forms of monitor blanking/power management on ubuntu?
<sp00n3d> rtfm
<concept10> Does anyone have knowledge of what has changed in Edgy where drives have to be mounted using UUID?
<lemao> should I always use aptitude instead of apt-get in Ubuntu server?
<Pelo> cwillu,   look in system > admin >...
<lee2> how come during boot, the monitor goes to "out of range" until xserver is started ?
<cwillu> Pelo: didn't work
<cwillu> I've turned it off in power management, still blanks after 40 minutes or so
<cwillu> turned it off in the bios, same deal, gconf-editor, same deal, etc
<CyberMad> i forget where to set DNS Server (Nameserver) /etc ??
<Zelda> Someone?
<sp00n3d> i'm asking one more time....
<sp00n3d> I have my CD drive set up as the first thing to boot up but for some reason it will not try to boot from the CD. I've checked bios and I'm sure it's correct. What other Settings can I check?
<Pelo> cwillu,  might just be the screensaver
<mkaster> ok how do I install a Sandisk connectPlus wifi/compcact flash memory card?
<Zelda> Does anyone know about Mandriva?
<w3ccv> CyberMad, /etc/resolv.conf   nameserver (IP of nameserver)
<Zelda> and the differences between some?
<mkaster> mandriva is cool but the ubuntu distros are better
<cwillu> screen saver isn't running
<Pelo> Zelda,  try  #mandriva
<CyberMad> thanks w3ccv
<AdamKili> nothlit: I have a Creative Zen Vision: M, and linux just doesn't have the support I need for it (it's an MTP device) so I was hoping I could just use Windows for my music and Ubuntu for everything else. I have a rather small HD (40GB) so splitting it into two different partitions just won't work for me. So there's no way to do it though?
<Zelda> heh, thanks.
<Zelda> I was just wondering if people here would know.
<miranda> anyone knows of azureus?
<Pelo> cwillu, something in your bios maybe ?
<thespore> I'm getting unkillable processes after playing a game in cedega.  I'm fairly naive to the issue, what causes this?  Bad drivers?
<Pelo> miranda,   #azureus-support
<thor> mkaster: does the system detect the card when you plug it in?
<cwillu> bios has it turned off;  I've been running into this on 4-5 different makes of machines though
<Zelda> and I took the mutiple choice linux distro test, and they said that my two top prefered linux distros would be Ubuntu, and Mandriva
<miranda> i wanted to installed but i couldn't figure it out
<mkaster> How would I know if it detects it?
<Zelda> so..
<sp00n3d> ok thanks for the help >.<
<sp00n3d> L-)
<Pelo> cwillu,  search for "sleep" in synaptic and see if you have something install that could account for it
<thor> mkaster: you can use the command 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and when you plug in the card you should see some log entries indicating the system has detected the card
<nothlit> AdamKili, the zen visiion M is 30 gigs lol
<x-r00t-x> can anyone tell me where can i get  precompiled tcl-sql for ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<AdamKili> nothlit: ya i usually move my videos off my computer's HDD
<nothlit> AdamKili, wait, you aren't trying to install windows/ubuntu on this partition?
<LjL> !info mysqltcl | x-r00t-x, perhaps this?
<miranda> azureus support will help
<ubotu> mysqltcl: Interface to the MySQL database for the Tcl language. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.02-1 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 116 kB
<sp00n3d> can anyone read me?
<lee2> why is everything blank until ubuntu xserver starts ?
<cwillu> Pelo: only thing installed that came up for sleep was coreutils
<x-r00t-x> tnx LjL
<w3ccv> sp00n3d, we can read what you type
<ryanakca> nothlit: that stuff for apt that you suggested didn't work... I'm installing the ddebs for apt and apt-utils now..
<adeiss> what the daubt about azereus, miranda?
<nothlit> AdamKili, the zen v m has a split ums/mtp mode
<cwillu> lee2:  sounds like the splash screen isn't working for you
<Pelo> cwillu,   put coreutils -h in the terminal and see if something is related
<AdamKili> nothlit: i would like to be able to have windows and ubuntu on the same partition on my computer.
<miranda> I downloade it but i can't install it
<lee2> cwillu: i get grub up, select ubuntu generic..."out of range" appears, i hear HD loading, then Ubuntu appears.
<sp0rk3d> ok so shouldn't ALL cd drives be bootable nowadays?
<x-r00t-x> LjL, can you tell me where is libmysqltcl.so located at ?
<nothlit> AdamKili, 40 gigs is managable with both windows and linux
<carlo> ANyone able to help me understand WHY I was able to upgrade to JRE1.5 but firefox still sees v1.4?
<lee2> its as if, the textmode of linux isnt displaying in a compatible resolution
<nothlit> AdamKili, you can resize with gparted
<cwillu> lee2:  yep;  edit the grub line and remove 'quiet splash', and you'll get a noisy boot;
<AdamKili> nothlit: and no it doesn't, it has a removable disk (UMS) mode, but that's kept separate from the partition that's only accessable by MTP
<CyberMad> i tried edit the resolv.conf, but i don't have root access.. i tried "su" in command but i don't know the password, because when installation of ubuntu.. ubuntu not ask me about that, so what i must to do?
<unclemike> ? how good does beryl or compiz work with 6.10
<nothlit> AdamKili, yeah i know, thats why i called it a split mode
<lee2> cwillu, hmmm ok
<cwillu> Pelo: coreutils isn't a program, it's all the basic gnu utils
<d1gital> cybermad:   sudo passwd root
<nothlit> ryanakca, what did i tell you and what do you need help with?
<CyberMad> thanks d1gital
<LjL> x-r00t-x: i could... or i could tell you how you can find that out by yourself ;-)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell x-r00t-x about apt-file | x-r00t-x, see the private message from Ubotu
<cwillu> Pelo: came up for 'sleep'
<ryanakca> "I keep on getting segfaults with apt-*, aptitude, adept, synaptic, etc. What should I do?"
<Pelo> cwillu,   in terminal type  sleep --help
<Rebecca_> Sorry to bother you guys, anyone know why I'm unable to use my wireless network with WEP? It works fine with no encryption
<cwillu> Pelo... please listen
<ryanakca> you said to reboot or reinstall apt
<w3ccv> CyberMad, use sudo (whatever editor) /etc/resolv.conf
<geek_metal> hi
<nothlit> ryanakca,well you need to reinstall the backends to apt along with the front ends
<LjL> x-r00t-x: however, i can tell you that i don't see that specific file in any package. there is /usr/lib/mysqltcl-3.02/libmysqltcl3.02.so
<jerp> unclemike, I heard it ain't worth a she-ite, they are tryin to iron out some bugs in 0.1.2
<mvc> I have a problem. First time I installed ubuntu there was sound. Now, the seconde time, it doesnt detect the chip of sound. What to do?
<LjL> x-r00t-x: (and it's in the mysqltcl package)
<x-r00t-x> tnx LjL  :)
<AdamKili> nothlit: so your saying to shrink my ubuntu partition and install windows in the free space? but windows won't be able to access my music cause it's on the EXT3 partition? (unless there's a way to get it to access it?)
<d1gital> unclemike:   i have heard just the opposite, that it works great.  In fact, i am uprading right now
<lee2> cwillu, where is grub config file ?
<CyberMad> w3ccv yes.. i did.. :) thanks all, it works..
<nothlit> AdamKili, EXT2 ifs
<cwillu> lee2: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<d1gital> i must warn yuo though....  6.06 -> 6.10 takes f...o...r...e...v...e...r
<Rebecca_> Sorry to bother you guys, anyone know why I'm unable to use my wireless network with WEP? It works fine with no encryption
<nothlit> AdamKili, you can put the music on a fat drive, or on ntfs and use ntfs-3g to read it with linux
<nothlit> AdamKili, fat partition*
<nothlit> AdamKili, there are lots of ways
<d1gital> rebecca:  have you tried network-manager?
<Rebecca_> d1gital yeah
<nothlit> ryanakca, no thats not what i said
<hou5ton> nothlit:   hey ... just following up ... found the solution about 3/4 the way down on this page ... http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/index.php?topic=Networking
<unclemike> digital: ok thanks....
<mvc> What drivers should I install to have sound? it's ac97 compliant(realtek). Thanks
<nothlit> hou5ton, what were you trying to do?
<w3ccv> Rebecca_, probably you entered the key as one long 26 characet string, enter it as 1234-5678-9012-3456-abcd-ef
<lee2> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash
<adeiss> Miranda, are you here yet?
<lee2> do i just kill the quiet splash at the end
<hou5ton> nothlit:   access a shared network drive
<miranda> yes
<hou5ton> nothlit:   remember, smb4k and all that
<Rebecca_> w3ccv I'll give it a shot
<lee2> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda2 ro
<nothlit> hou5ton, congrats:)
<lee2> would that boot ?
<hou5ton> nothlit:   thanks for you help too
<cwillu> lee2: if all you did was remove quiet and splash, it should
<miranda> trying to install azureus
<lemao> what is the advantage of using APTITUDE?
<lee2> brb, :)
<thespore> How can I get rid of a processes that doesn't go away with kill -9?
<adeiss> Where are you from?
<nothlit> hou5ton, just remember using suid means your computer is more vulnerable
<miranda> philly
<d1gital> lemao:  some ppl prefer console based
<hou5ton> ok
<miranda> you?
<Pelo> miranda,  just use the  add/remove and it should be simple , for config go to the az channel
<CyberMad> can you recommend telnet software? it's like putty, securecrt, netterm in windows.. i want better GUI than do telnet in terminal and there is setting option for change user interface colour, etc.
<econobeing> i can't get "sudo make install" for ndiswrapper working
<econobeing> i KNOW i'm missing something
<nothlit> hou5ton, it basically lets regular users run a command with root permissions without any password authentication
<lemao> d1gital: but do they use the same underlying apt-get infrastructure?
<zoredache> why not butty CyberMad ?
<zoredache> putty*
<mvc> I have no sound and my graphics card it's not full configurated. No 3d acceleration. O well.. It's live
<adeiss> Rio de Janeiro. Where is Philly?
<nothlit> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<carlo> econobeing, what chipset and driver are you using?
<d1gital> econobeing:  ndiswrapper is available on apt-get
<nothlit> !aptitude | lemao
<ubotu> lemao: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<hou5ton> nothlit:   ok ... thanks for the word of caution
<econobeing> apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<miranda> i tried that but the application wasn't there
<Hova> if any one is going to install beryl stay away from the ati drivers !
<CyberMad> zoredache is there better than putty, afaik.. there is no setting option in putty to change the user interface colour (text, etc)
<miranda> filadelfia USA
<w3ccv> CyberMad, telnet is a teminal program, no need for a GUI, there isn't anything to do but type and read.
<econobeing> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<nothlit> CyberMad, lol putty is a great piece of remote software
<carlo> <agrees about putty
<nothlit> CyberMad, inside linux, you would just run ssh inside your terminal program of choice
<CyberMad> w3ccv yes i know.. :)
<zoredache> CyberMad, you can set colors and such in putty, as well as most terminals...
<adeiss> try to install azereus through automatix
<d1gital> econobeing: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<CyberMad> zoredache thanks.. this answer i want..
<lemao> ubotu: I am still getting the hang of the console based aptitude, which can be a bit confusing.
<econobeing> THATS THE ONE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I am still getting the hang of the console based aptitude, which can be a bit confusing. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<econobeing> thank you jesus
<cafuego> you're welcome
<miranda> what's automatix?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell miranda about automatix | miranda, see the private message from Ubotu
<thespore> i don't think jesus had anything to do with it
<TheDebugger> crap
<CyberMad> thanks all :)
<CyberMad> i will try putty in linux..
<VividHazE> Hey everyone I just have a small problem.  I'm running on a laptop here, and my mousepad thingy that you use to move about on the screen works fine for moving, clicking and double clicking, but I can't do that thing where you say double click on a window header and move it about, or a scroll bar, is this normal, or is there a setting i can change?
<miranda> okay thanks LJL
<d1gital> apparently i am jesus.
<d1gital> nice.
* Pelo doesn't beleive in d1gital 
<d1gital> shame on you
<adeiss> a program that installs several media programs. see www.getautomatix.com
<w3ccv> VividHazE, you should have some 'mouse buttons' near that "scratch and sniff" pad
<sickOfWork> is there a similar program for linux like remote desktop for windows?
<zoredache> sickOfWork: rdesktop
<econobeing> oh wait, maybe that wasn't it
<d1gital> sickofwork:  tightvnc.com
<miranda> it is not very effective i heard adeiss
<AdamKili> nothlit: ok looked at fs-driver.org. I guess that will work, but there's really no way to install ubuntu and windows to a fat32 partition?
<VividHazE> w3ccv: yea I do but its always handier to master the mousepad so you only need the right-click button.  I take that to mean it isn't possible to get that to work.
<VividHazE> Anyone else have any experience of doing what I want?
<econobeing> last time i got it to work i apt-got a 35MB or so file, those utils were only 100k
<nothlit> AdamKili, there may be, but it would be incredibly messy and most likely unsafe
<nothlit> AdamKili, also, you can't use the regular install cd to do it
<d1gital> econobeing: sry try   sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-modules-1.8
<LjL> Ubotu, tell econobeing about wifi | econobeing, see the private message from Ubotu
<nothlit> AdamKili, it requires unorthodox methods of installation
<CyberMad> do i correct? step to install putty are: download the *.deb package at putty website, then install it.  Because i tried apt-get install putty   and doesn't work, or i'm wrong (repository problem?)?
<VividHazE> ok thats my first question.  One last question for anyone to answer if they want, my speakers and soundcard works fine but when I put in my headphones into the headphone socket the PC Speakers stop but I can't hear anything on the headphones.  I looked in the volume settings but I can't find anything to turn it on.
<VividHazE> Umm, thats all I wanted to know :S
<LjL> unorthodox... to say the least :-D there used to be a Slackware version (years ago) that installed to a FAT partition, but i'm not sure that kind of hack is very widely available right now
<miranda> brb
<AdamKili> nothlit: ok i'll do the fs-driver.org thing. thanks for your help!
<econobeing> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-modules-1.8
<econobeing> D:
<zoredache> CyberMad: putty is in universe.  You will need to enable that
<econobeing> as soon as i figure out what i'm forgetting, i'm going to tattoo it on my face
<d1gital> econobeing:  nvm im pretty sure thats the wrong one too, have you tried running ndiswrapper after installing?
<econobeing> it gives me an error when i try to install it
<econobeing> "sudo make" at least
<carlo> so I made the mistake of removing libjavaplugin.so via the "rm" command... is there a way to undo this?
<d1gital> but the ndiswrapper-utils package worked, correct?
<sp0rk3d> I've recently updated to a dvd RW drive and now I can't boot from CD's. I've checked the BIOS and all is well there - it is the primary boot device - but it STILL DOESN'T WANT to boot from that device... WTF gives?
<w3ccv> carlo, find a new copy
<LjL> carlo: sudo apt-get --reinstall install sun-java5-bin
<LjL> w3ccv: or just take advantage of APT ;)
<Pelo> sp0rk3d,  check the jumpers on the device
<CyberMad> oh.. zoredache that will be great, can you give me link to enable it.. i believe there is trigger for it in this channel.. so i can get information about it, actually i ever did this before.. but i totally forget :(
<sp0rk3d> jumper is set to master
<econobeing> uh, yeah
<sp0rk3d> should it be cable?
<econobeing> the utils worked
<sp0rk3d> and it's not the slave device so thats auto ruled out =)
<d1gital> econobeing:  just try running ndiswrapper -l  (thats an L) from the terminal and see if you get anything at all besides not founsd
<kritical> I have an entry in my /etc/fstab which allows me to access a shared drive on my domain.. the problem I have is that my normal user can access the files however anything I create is owned by root.... here is my fstab entry
<kritical> /wxc-main.wxc.local/operations /mnt/WxC/operations cifs rw,username=wxc\pengland,password=******,auto,users 0 0
<Pelo> sp0rk3d,  could be, but try ripping out the jumber and leting is autodetect
<zoredache> CyberMad: I don't have a link handy I would guess that if you ask ubotu about universe you would get what you need
<econobeing> bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
<d1gital> darrniiiiiitttt
<econobeing> was i supposed to get the one in synaptic? because the last two times i got it working i used 1.31 from the website
<bruenig> !ndiswrapper-common
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<CyberMad> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<d1gital> well there you have it
<sp0rk3d> meh i'll give it a shot
<d1gital> ndiswrapper-common
<sp0rk3d> thanks pelo
<CyberMad> err.. please someone give me trigger to get more information about it.. :(
<econobeing> huh, apparently i already have that
<bruenig> CyberMad, what are you wanting?
<bruenig> !ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<d1gital> thats odd... hmm well what does sudo make install give you?
<econobeing> got that one too
<CyberMad> bruenig enable universe
<LjL> CyberMad: it's explained at lengths at those links
<econobeing> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<bruenig> CyberMad, have you ever messed with our /etc/apt/sources.list before?
<d1gital> thank you, bruenig, but we've tried that
<econobeing> thats just the bottom line
<bruenig> s/our/your
<d1gital> a few lines more, pls
<LjL> econobeing: ndiswrapper-common: usr/sbin/ndiswrapper   <--- (apt-file output) which would mean that it has to be run as root - otherwise a "File not found" will clearly result
<V> Hello, I needed to reinstall all the system and now it does not recognize sound. The chip?: ac97 compliant - realtek
<CyberMad> bruenig not in this new installation.. but i ever config it before.
<bruenig> CyberMad, ok run the following then, sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list, that will uncomment all of the commented repos, including universe
<d1gital> thanks LjL. as you can see i'm not exactly a linux guu myself... but i'm learning
<d1gital> anyway what he's saying is try sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Pelo> d1gital,  you might like this http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<lunaphyte> hi
<LjL> actually nevermind what i said... i do have /sbin and /usr/sbin in my path even as a normal user
<lunaphyte> how can i umount an smb share that thinks it's "busy"?
<econobeing> sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found
<LjL> econobeing: ls /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<CyberMad> bruenig ok
<bruenig> CyberMad, right so sudo apt-get update, should update it all and then get whatever you were wanting
<LjL> econobeing: and dpkg -L ndiswrapper-common | grep ndiswrapper
<lemao> is there a way of not categorizing the packages but show  them in a list?
<LjL> lemao: apt-cache search ""
<lemao> in aptitude I mean
<lemao> console aptitude
<V> There are three things I really wanted to work: sound (good sound); 3d acceleration; web fully functional( with all the required plugins). None of them I have. Good thing I didnt erase Windows
<dsnyders> Are there any third party repositories for edgy?
<LjL> lemao: F10 / Views / New flat package list
* Cubed wants to know if i use the command install instead of apt-get install, then that means i would have to have the package already on my hard drive?
<lemao> LjL: great!!
<lemao> thanks
<d1gital> V:  complaining won't help.  although if you give us some details, we might
<LjL> Cubed: no. the command "install" is totally unrelated. type "man install" to know what it does
<CyberMad> ok, it's updating right now
<kitche> Cubed: dpkg -i is probably what your thinking of
<administrator__> hi
<Cubed> LjL: ok, then i would have to use sudo dpkg?
<V> thanks :) Fisrt time I installed ubuntu I had sound. Now it does not detect it
<administrator__> how can i use su and not sudo -i?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<econobeing> the dpkg did someting
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ipa104.3.tellas.gr]  by LjL
<V> Whats wrong?
<nothlit> lemao, aptitude search string ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-240-74-204.telkomadsl.co.za]  by LjL
<econobeing> not sure what
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<administrator__> how can i use su and not sudo -i??
<Cubed> LjL: thanx a lot, i'm finally getting it
<LjL> administrator__: a better question is... why? :P
<bruenig> !root | administrator__
<ubotu> administrator__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LjL> Cubed: or gdebi
<nothlit> administrator__, you shouldn't things with sudo -i are logged
<LjL> !gdebi | cubed
<ubotu> gdebi: Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 680 kB
<nothlit> administrator__, and its exactly the same otherwise
<administrator__> ok
<nothlit> administrator__, you can make an alias in your .bashrc for su
<administrator__> so sudo command is the best way to go?
<CyberMad> bruenig how to get list of those trigger?
<nothlit> yes
<administrator__> nothlit, is that for me?
<d1gital> V:  you mean your sound card is not detected at all, but you have installed ubuntu on this box before?
<bruenig> CyberMad, I don't understand that last statement
<LjL> administrator__: depends. "sudo -i" can be useful at times, but yeah, most of the times you want "sudo something". at any rate, if you miss "su -", i'm sure you won't find anything missing with "sudo -i"
<V> Yes. There was sound before. But on the seconf instalation, no sound. It's ac97 compliant, realtek
<Cubed> LjL: then i need to locate ndiswrapper-utils-1.8.deb or do i specify the folder
<CyberMad> bruenig how do you know this trigger !root , etc.. do you just guessing or there is list for it
<nothlit> administrator__, here echo alias su=\'sudo -i\' >> .bashrc
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<administrator__> LjL, i have another user i created when i do sudo -i and enter the password for root nothing happens
<CyberMad> i see.. thanks
<d1gital> V: and this is the same version of ubuntu?
<globe> hello.  How can I download something from apt and put it on cd for a friend that is trynig to get his internet working, ndiswrapper for example...
<administrator__> nothlit, see my message to LjL
<bruenig> CyberMad, also you see them a lot in here so you tend to pick them up
<nothlit> administrator__, after that source .bashrc
<LjL> Cubed: well, if you've downloaded it manually, it'll be on the desktop or somewhere in your home, no? you'll need to specify the path unless you're already there, yes.
<V> Yes. 6.10
<administrator__> nothlit, see my message to LjL
<LjL> administrator__: why do you have a root password, to begin with?
<V> I looked for alsa drivers and they are installed
<LjL> administrator__: (secondarily, not all users are administrators, obviously. in order for an user to have sudo access, it must be made a member of the "admin" group)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell administrator__ about adduser | administrator__, see the private message from Ubotu
<bruenig> globe, sudo apt-get install -d package, that will just download the package and not install it. It should be stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<administrator__> oh really
<administrator__> ok thanks
<Chewy954> can someone help me install swiftfox?
<globe> bruenig: as a deb ?
<bruenig> Chewy954, there is a deb at getswiftfox.com
<V> But I have 6.06 on cd. The stable version. What do you suggest?
<LjL> administrator__: of course. you wouldn't want *every* user on your machine to have sudo access, would you?! i mean, it might be just a home machine, but think if it were something bigger than that
<kitche> V: 6.10 is stable
<bruenig> globe, yeah there will be a deb in /var/cache/apt/archives, burn that as data
<Chewy954> lol
<w3ccv> !help > me
<d1gital> V: well, i'm not the best with this sort of thing, and i'm sure someone else can make it work, but the only advice i have is that 6.06 is much more supported at the moment, so you might want to give it a try.  however, if it worked before, i'm sure there's a way to make it work again..... i just don't know what that is
<globe> bruenig: thanks ;-)
<Cubed> LjL: if it is on my desktop, no path name is needed? i thought no path name is needed if it was in the same folder as terminal (wherever that is) - and 1 other thing, what is the difference between sudo -i and dkpg -i?
<carlo> so I did the --reinstall install jre... but it's still not showing up in firefox.. anyone have other suggestions?
<administrator__> ok thanks guys
<administrator__> i try again
<Chewy954> bruenig: i use Blag, no1 is in #Blag, and in #Fedora(Blag is based on Fedora with better addons(kinda like ubuntu(apt-get))) no1 will answer me
<bcstv> What would cause "failed to initiate dbus" erro
<Chewy954> :|
<Valmarko_> I understand. I'm going to install it again. Tanks anyway :)
* Cubed he's confusing himself
* Cubed me anyway
<Cubed> i'm such a noob
<Cubed> i think i got this
<LjL> Cubed: uh? "sudo" is a command to let you run things with administrator priviledges ("root"), using the "sudo <command>" syntax.  "sudo -i" is a way of saying that you don't just want to run *one* command as administrator, but you want to start a *shell* as administrator (when you're finished, you can use "exit")
<bruenig> Chewy954, well the normal source is very easy to do. All you do is extract the tar.gz or whatever it is. Put the extracted directory in /opt or wherever you want it, and then run the swiftfox script in there to launch it
<LjL> Cubed: "dpkg" on the other hand is the program that handles .deb files. the "-i" option is for "install"
<lemao> why does apt-get/aptitude always looks first at the Server cd first?
<Chewy954> ok thx bruenig
<Chewy954> =D
<Cubed> ok ok ok right right
<kitche> lemao: because it's in your source.list
<lemao> shoudl it get the package from the web specially when I dont have the cd in the cdrom?
<Cubed> i don't know what i was thinking
<LjL> Cubed: besides that -- as you correctly said, you can do without the path name only if you're in the right folder, in the terminal. the default folder is your home ("/home/your-username", can also be spelled "~"). the desktop folder is ~/Desktop
<kitche> lemo: just comment out the cd part in your source.list then it won't ask for the cd
<bruenig> lemao, if you want to remove the server cd from the sources.list, you can do so
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Cubed about cli | Cubed, see the private message from Ubotu
<Cubed> i don't want to compile my own package, so i should find a prebuilt one for my kernel, right?
<d1gital> cubed: yep
<LjL> Cubed: what are you looking for?
<lemao> bruenig: by vi'ing into it? or is there a command to manage sources?
<nothlit> LjL, no sudo -i is for a login as root, sudo -s is for root shell with user vars
<bruenig> lemao, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<d1gital> lemao:  you can use synaptic's sources menu
<Cubed> LjL: i'm lookin for ndiswrapper 1.8 that is prebuilt for edgy, kernel 2.6.17-10, correct?
<LjL> nothlit: ... did i say anything different?
<lemao> d1gital: I have an Ubuntu Server install
<plagerism> Okay I got an ipv4/ipv6 question.  I am attempting to do an assignment on ipv4/ipv6, and am supposed to capture ipv6 packets and analyze that. however no matter what I do I get ipv4 packets back.  Can I connect to the ipv6 lo address??  I even did ./tcpclient ::ffff:127.0.0.1. and it returns the ipv5 address, but still ipv4 packets(capturing via wireshark(
<majortom> if i want an application to run at login should i add it to my .bashrc or is there a better way to do it?
<LjL> Cubed: hm, i'm not sure you'll find that. i suppose you've read the WiFi howto?
<LjL> !startup | majortom
<ubotu> majortom: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<plagerism> s/ipv5/ipv4/g
<bruenig> majortom, if you are on gnome, system>preferences>sessions, go to the startup commands tab
<nothlit> LjL, you said sudo -i was for 'a *shell* as administrator"
<d1gital> lemao:  i've never used that.  no synaptic then?
<majortom> is that a not acceptable way to do that though?
<Ferramentapenna> as
<LjL> nothlit: well, you do end up in a root shell, don't you?
<bruenig> d1gital, he is on server I believe, so no gui
<d1gital> ooooooooh right. duh.
<Cubed> LjL: for the most part, yeah. i know for ubuntu edgy, i need to find ndiswrapper-utils-1.8, take a look here- http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/Hardware#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<poisson> Hi everybody. anyone can teach me how to install mod forcedeath (http://www.hailfinger.org/carldani/linux/patches/forcedeth/) ?
<lemao> d1gital: no synaptic. Either apt-get/cache or aptitude
<Ferramentapenna> Anyone know anything about GBA flash carts or USB bridges?
<LjL> !wifi | Cubed, try this one too
<ubotu> Cubed, try this one too: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cubed> !wifi
<bruenig> lemao, did you get it fixed?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<econobeing> sudo apt-get uninstall ndiswrapper-utils
<econobeing> heh
<d1gital> lemao:  sorry i dont know why i was thinking server would have a gui. anyways, no theres none that i know of
<Cubed> lol, if i had the internet i wouldn't need to use apt-get!!!!!!
<d1gital> lemao:  vi looks like the way to go
<Cubed> not for this package
<nothlit> LjL, yeah but its a login shell as admin, what you said would be the way to describe sudo -s...
<Ferramentapenna> Can someone help me with flash carts for backing up GBA games?
<lemao> bruenig & d1gital: ok. just dbl checking to see if there was a better way. Thanks!
<LjL> nothlit: alright. keep in mind that the original question was about what difference there was between the commands "sudo -i" and "dpkg -i" ;-)
<d1gital> Ferramentapenna:  shouldn't it just be recognized as a removable drive?
<Ferramentapenna> Digital:  Sadly, it is not.  Other things, such as regular flash drives and cameras, work fine though.
<sysdoc> With flash cards, LMAO!
<Cubed> lol
<econobeing> today is not my day
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dialup-4.254.158.128.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> Ferramentapenna,  did you try looking up the specific model in the forum ?
<Ferramentapenna> Pelo:  I didn't see anything on the wiki or forums about it, but will check again to confirm.
<sysdoc> lol, I read flash cards, and thought that was the funniest request for help I have seen in a good long while... Please excuse humor...lol
<Cubed> LjL: --- after i install the deb package using dpkg -i, then i use sudo to install the wireless driver, correct?
<Pelo> Ferramentapenna,  just put the make and model in the search field,  you'd be surprise,   try generic name or family of product as well
<Ferramentapenna> Sysdoc:  No problem.  Ideally, I want all my games on a single GBA cartridge with flash memory.  Not quite the same as a flash card.
<sysdoc> :)
<LjL> Cubed: i've never really dealt with wireless. but for that matter, you need sudo for running dpkg as well - you can't install .deb files while you're not root
<sysdoc> I hear ya
<monQ> hi all
<Ferramentapenna> Pelo:  Not seeing -anything- regarding flash carts, GBA flash, or EZF-Advance, which is the cart I use (And is going to get replaced because it's crap.  >.<)
<Pelo> Ferramentapenna, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157257&highlight=gba
<monQ> i've just d/l ubuntu 6.10 desktop. I'm suprised the installation method completely change
<monQ> is there anyway to do installation on cli?
<Pelo> Ferramentapenna,  maybe you can try googling for linux divers or app for gba
<Cubed> LjL: oops, i mean i need to run sudo dkpg -i (location of package) and then use sudo ndiswrapper (and specify my windows driver inf) - ndiswrapper is a program to install wireless windows drivers
<monQ> i mean like debian way
<Cubed> LjL: does that help you see what i'm trying to do
<kitche> monQ: the alternate Cd has the debian installer on it
<sysdoc> Ferramentapenna, I gotta tell ya if I hadn't read that incorrectly, I would have went and found ya the answer if I didn't know it, just because "show me with flash cards" has got to be one of the freshest phraseology's I have heard in a long time
<monQ> mmmm
<Anarch> Aptitude now always fails to start: "aptitude: ../../../src/vscreen/columnify.h:62: column::column(const column_disposition&, int, bool, bool): Assertion `_width>=0' failed."
<stickman> anyone here run edgy on a imac g3?
<majortom> stickman: i have!
<monQ> so what's the different between that cd's?
<stickman> majortom, when i boot from the live cd, i have no x.  i can get to shell.
<stickman> any pointers?
<monQ> is the packages contain different too?
<Pelo> stickman,  is it possible that the cd your are using is the "alternate" and not the live ?
<majortom> stickman: yes i had the same problem give me a sick
<sickOfWork> is there a disk or partition manager in ubuntu?
<majortom> stickman: *ssec
<kritical> Does anyone know how to setup in /etc/fstab the permissions for when a file is created by the user? I'm mounting a network drive and the default permissions for newly created files appear to be read-only for users
<alvaro> anyone knows how to configure my nvidea vide card on ubuntu, im getting the image in frames
<majortom> stickman: do you know what processor your imac has?
<spender> The rape hasn't started yet. Once he is on top of you, he takes your dick in his hands and pulls a pen out of his pocket. He places the pen at the tip of your urethra (the shaft at the tip of the penis through which your urine and sperm leave your body) and he pushes it in, all the way. As it resists, he pushes harder, until it bleeds all over you. He continues to push the pen down until it punctures your bladder. With the pen stil
<spender> disgusting name and then leaves you to bleed.
<ramon> imac... g3/66?
<eternal_drake> He roughly stuffed two fingers into my hungry asshole. I didn't care if he rammed his whole fist up my ass; I wanted him so badly. I reached behind me to finally hold his cock in my hands. It was big, like the horse, as thick as a beer can. He forced me down on my knees in the hay and pushed his own ass into my face. One taste of his hairy crack and my cock shot a quart of cum onto his muscular leg
<eternal_drake> s...but I was still hot as hell. I lapped and sucked his smelly ass until it was shiny clean. I sucked his hole hoping for a meal of man shit.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<majortom> stickman: because i had to edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a very specific setting then its ok
<stickman> it's an original imac with a 350Mhz.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-177-77-241.dhcp.hckr.nc.charter.com]  by LjL
<eternal_drake> He roughly stuffed two fingers into my hungry asshole. I didn't care if he rammed his whole fist up my ass; I wanted him so badly. I reached behind me to finally hold his cock in my hands. It was big, like the horse, as thick as a beer can. He forced me down on my knees in the hay and pushed his own ass into my face. One taste of his hairy crack and my cock shot a quart of cum onto his muscular leg
<eternal_drake> s...but I was still hot as hell. I lapped and sucked his smelly ass until it was shiny clean. I sucked his hole hoping for a meal of man shit.
<eternal_drake> He roughly stuffed two fingers into my hungry asshole. I didn't care if he rammed his whole fist up my ass; I wanted him so badly. I reached behind me to finally hold his cock in my hands. It was big, like the horse, as thick as a beer can. He forced me down on my knees in the hay and pushed his own ass into my face. One taste of his hairy crack and my cock shot a quart of cum onto his muscular leg
<eternal_drake> s...but I was still hot as hell. I lapped and sucked his smelly ass until it was shiny clean. I sucked his hole hoping for a meal of man shit.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip24-254-113-116.pn.at.cox.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<nothlit> omgs
<majortom> stickman: if you give me a sec i will find out... it is tray loading cd right?
<Pelo> thank you DBO
<DBO> /clear to avoid having to read the naughties
<alvaro> anyone knows how to configure my nvidea vide card on ubuntu, im getting the image in frames
<stickman> no, slot cd.
<majortom> ok should be the same thought hold on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d eternal_drake]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> doubly sure
<GenNMX> What is +d? "damned"?
<Pelo> !nvidia ! alvaro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia ! alvaro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AfterDeath> GenNMX: gecko ban
<Pelo> !nvidia | alvaro
<ubotu> alvaro: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AfterDeath> bans based on real name
<DBO> GenNMX, name ban, very confusing to most people, they almost never figure it out
<LjL> Cubed, it makes sense as far as i can tell but i just don't know how ndiswrapper is supposed to be used, so it could be right as well as it could be wrong
<ramon> !dcc send exploit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcc send exploit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ramon> !urethral rape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urethral rape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216-15-119-166.c3-0.nwt-ubr2.sbo-nwt.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by LjL
<Catshrimp> Hm, okay guys time to see about getting a minimal system up and running.  I'll be back a little later (but this time under *nix) +D
<GenNMX> DBO: Why not just use /mode +b name@* ?
<LjL> GenNMX: no need to discuss how bans are done in here
<DBO> GenNMX, its different than that, its based off the real name set in the client
<DBO> oops
<LjL> DBO: :-P
<DBO> GenNMX, happy to tell you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<GenNMX> Heh, Freenode weirdos.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<majortom> stickman: fire up your favorite editor and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf then under the monitor section edit your "HorizSync" to 60-60 and the "VertRefresh" to 75-117
<stickman> thanks. i go try that now.
<majortom> stickman: then just restart gnome or kde whichever you're using
<stickman> brb.
<majortom> yep
<Zelda> well thanks people. I'll come back when I need some more help
<Zelda> another question though
<Zelda> ubuntu all installs the same for everyone right? Unless they download other software. Or are there different versions of Ubuntu?
<LjL> Zelda: there are different versions and flavors.
<Zelda> yes I appreciate it
<Zelda> Im new to linux. I have alot of catching up on
<Zelda> like whats the difference between KDE and Gnome
<Zelda> is there a basic linux tutorial or information page somewhere?
<LjL> Zelda: they're two quite different desktop environments, based on different GUI toolkits. it's like looking at two different operating systems, if you just go by the look and feel, mostly
<Zelda> like a wikipedia on linux?
<LjL> Zelda: start at http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<LjL> Zelda: that's a wiki, yes
<Zelda> where I could get answers to most my linux questions?
<LjL> Zelda: probably here
<Zelda> for ubuntu specific though right?
<LjL> Zelda: yes, but we don't mind if you ask about things that work the same in all distributions
<stickman> majortom, that did it.  i was able to do a startx on display 1.
<LjL> Zelda: just don't ask "how to install RedHat" or things like that :)
<majortom> stickman: woopie!
<Zelda> of course not
<majortom> stickman: i had similar problem that took me forever and i never forgot it, but that was when i was using 5.04
<Zelda> just general questions about linux. Im starting to learn so I can switch over soon.
<engla> Zelda: linuxquestions.org ? ;-)
<LjL> Zelda: if they're not support questions, but more like "does linux...?" (not sure if i'm explaining myself), maybe #ubuntu-offtopic could be better
<Zelda> well Im installing ubuntu so its going to be about ubuntu.
<kitche> Zelda: the ubuntu book might be good for you
<engla> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Zelda> I can get that at like Barnes and Noble?
<Pelo> Zelda,  these maybe intersting to you http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Zelda> ok Ill write that down.
<LjL> Zelda: one of the first things you probably want to learn about is the packaging system. if you're used to Windows, Ubuntu has a different approach to installing software
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Zelda about software | Zelda, see the private message from Ubotu
<Zelda> yeah.
<seamus7> hi... I'm setting up Edgy and wonder what's the difference between the two JavaRE's presented in the unofficial Edgy customization guide here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<zac1> !.deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Cubed> ok ok ok ok i'm almost rteady
<zac1> !.rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<stacey_> is it possible to upgrade to Edgy from breezy without much trouble?
<mipstien> I am looking for a command that can run a program from terminal but release the terminal to allow for further use from it.
<LjL> stacey_: not directly, you must go through dapper
<LjL> Ubotu, tell stacey_ about upgrade | stacey_, see the private message from Ubotu
<asgilder> I had to reinstall GRUB, because I reinstalled windows on my system. Now neither system will boot. HELP!
<LjL> Ubotu, tell asgilder about grub | asgilder, see the private message from Ubotu
<zac1> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<stacey_> LjL, thats annoying
<Pelo> mipstien,  you can have multiple terminals open
<majortom> LjL: is there a list of all the things that Ubotu can tell me when i "!"?
<mipstien> but i would like to close my current terminal and just leave the program running.
<nothlit> !ubotu
<zac1> 7
<nothlit> !grub | asgilder
<ubotu> asgilder: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zac1> !4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> mipstien,  you can try starting the program with alt-f2
<mipstien> pelo, the program needs to be run from root, i had already tried alt + f2 and had no luck with it :(
<zac1> 8-(
<zac1> *(
<zac1> 8:)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell majortom about bot | majortom, see the private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-126-40-110.pitbpa.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
<administrator_> hi
<Pelo> mipstien,  alt-f2 :  gksu program-name, you will be asked for password
<administrator_> how do i install vmware
<administrator_> pls
<LjL> !vmware-player
<mipstien> pelo thank you
<administrator_> with rpm
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell administrator_ about rpm | administrator_, see the private message from Ubotu
<jrib> mipstien: maybe you can do 'gksudo program_command'.  Or to answer what you asked, use 'disown' on the job before closing your terminal
<stickman> majortom, the installer is running now.  i should be set in a few minutes.  thanks for the help.  that would have taken me forever to fix.
<mipstien> gksu works for what i need, thank you jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<seamus7> This seems to stump a lot of people.... What's the difference between  sun-java5-jre  AND  jre-1_5_0_10?  They're both presented in the unofficial Edgy customization guide but an explanation as to their difference isn't given.
<majortom> stickman: oh you're still on the live cd?  you may have to do it again when you boot from your hard disk...
<LjL> seamus7: what guide would that be?
<stickman> that's ok.  now that i know what the fix is, it's not an issue.
<nothlit> seamus7, i think the  regular jre is blackdown
<seamus7> LjL: this one... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<mipstien> jrib how does the 'disown' command work?
<SilentDis> hello
<rubix_> whats up...lookin up parts for a new PC i want to build
<LjL> seamus7: that's the JRE archive that comes from the Sun site. it's not in .deb format (which is what Ubuntu uses), so instead Ubuntu provides the sun-java5-jre package
<seamus7> nothlit: they're both from Sun and they're both JRE's .... aren't they the same thing? why does one say update 10 and the other does not? why does one have a firefox plugin but the one with update 10 does not? this is confusing. No one seems to know the difference.
<LjL> seamus7: i suppose it might be more up-to-date than the package that is included in Ubuntu, but if you ask me, i'd install the latter anyway
<SilentDis> problem:  installing Edgy, chose to manually edit partition table.  gparted appears to to start up, then runs dosfsck -a -v /dev/hdb2 in the background, and hangs, using most all the cpu time.  /dev/hdb2 is a 25gb Fat32 system.  The drive light doesn't appear to be flashing or anything.
<seamus7> LjL: I installed the JRE update 10 but am wondering if that also created the plugin for Firefox and put it in the correct folder.
<rubix_> SilentDis: try doing a full hdd wipe if you can
<kitche> seamus7: the one from sun's site does include a plugin if you have all your configs setup right
<LjL> seamus7: Ubuntu is a "distribution". this means that it packages software made by third parties. so, obviously, you'll be able to get the same software from *both* the third party and the Ubuntu repositories - but normally you'd just use the repositories, since that's what they exist for
<SilentDis> rubix_: can't.  this is a functioning dapper system.  got all my backups on that partition :P
<jrib> mipstien: do you know about 'jobs' and 'fg' and 'bg' and all that fun stuff?
<rubix_> i had that problem when installing
<max_> how do you format a floppy disk?
<SilentDis> rubix_: was just looking to wipe /dev/hda2 (/ mount point) and setup edgy in there instead.
<seamus7> LjL: so the ubuntu deb is an older version and in order to get update 10 I had to go to Sun's Java site?
<rubix_> this is an old piii laptop though
<rubix_> seamus7: yes
<mipstien> jrib, i don't believe so
<SilentDis> !floppy | max_
<ubotu> max_: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<rubix_> seamus7: apt-get remove the jre and then install the one from sun's site, or try to find a newer repository with the package you need
<stickman> does update 10 come with the browser plugin?
<jrib> mipstien: alright, you know 'gedit &' puts gedit in the background, so run that now.  Afterwards, type 'jobs'
<max_> thank you
<stickman> i could have sworn that it did.
<kritical> Does anyone know how to setup in /etc/fstab the permissions for when a file is created by the user? I'm mounting a network drive and the default permissions for newly created files appear to be read-only for users
<LjL> seamus7: i assume that's the reason why ubuntuguide.org mentions it, yes
<mipstien> jrib ah, that is perfect for what i need :)
<Anarch> In aptitude in "i A   gcc-4.0", what does "A" mean?
<SilentDis> hmm... gonna see what errors are kicking out from that drive.  bbiab if I can't figure this out myself, but at least I'll have more info :)
<mipstien> jrib, i am tryin to run gproftp without the terminal, i just got a new PDA phone and wanted to have an FTP on my box so i could get any of my files any time i was away
<LjL> seamus7: generally speaking, it's quite likely that packages that are in the Ubuntu repositories are older than the "latest" version. but, on the other hand, they were made explicitly for Ubuntu, so they are easy to install and should work well with the rest of the system - which is not guaranteed otherwise
<jrib> mipstien: well now you can run 'disown %1' and close your terminal.  If gedit was actual job 2 you would use %2 of course
<administrator_> how do i uninstall a deb package
<jrib> !deb | administrator_
<ubotu> administrator_: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<LjL> administrator_: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<seamus7> Oh ok now I understand.... I already uninstalled my jre and installed the update 10 version.. I just wanted to be clear that the ubuntu package was the older version I guess and the guide didn't quite make that clear .. at least to a relative newbie like me
<kritical> administrator_, sudo apt-get remove pakage
<jrib> oh he said "uninstall" :x
<kitche> seamus7: the ubuntu packages is update 9
<ThePub> after installing kubuntu-desktop under gnome I can no longer see directories I don't directly own, anyone happen to know what setting kubuntu changes?  (if I show hidden files things like /etc will appear, didn't used to be that way)
<Anarch> In aptitude in "i A   gcc-4.0", what does "A" mean?
<LjL> jrib: you're not excused. 4am here and i still got it right :P
<stacey__> thats why BOTS are annoying
<LjL> stacey__: ?
<stacey__> Every other question, someone is using a bot to answer
<LjL> and?
<seamus7> kitche: I used Automatix2 for the first time ... I had previously avoided it... and it seemed to install JRE update 8 .... I had thought it would install update 10
<stacey__> Its annoying to me ... very annnoying
<kitche> seamus7: well automatix is a bad thing to use anyways :P
<LjL> stacey__: your problem, i suppose
<kitche> stacey__: just ingore ubotu then
<stacey__> kitche, thats what I need to do
<seamus7> kitche: I had heard that but thought I'd give it a try since its being actively developed
<majortom> so... nobody uses synaptic?
<OneSeventeen> I cannot ping google.com but I can ping their IP address, how to I get new DNS records?
<ThePub> stacey__: who cares as long as there is an answer that is reasonable and on-the-point?
<mipstien> jrib thank you soooo much for that help, that is awesome, got to learn a new command set today :)
<hou5ton> seamus7:   I've tried automatix2 and so far have not had any trouble with it
<ThePub> ok, better question.. what adds ".hidden" files everywhere? :)
<jrib> mipstien: http://www.faqs.org/docs/bashman/bashref_78.html
<LjL> !works for me | hou5ton
<ubotu> hou5ton: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<seamus7> kitche: I generall use synaptic but i just installed edgy on my new laptop as a dual boot with winxp and was a bit tired so I opted for Automatix2
<LjL> ThePub: file*s*? there is one file called "/.hidden" in the root, but...
<mipstien> jrib, thank you, i couldn't find anything like that anywhere :(
<ThePub> LjL: after installing kubuntu it seems I have a whole bunch of them everywhere
<OneSeventeen> is there an ubuntu equivalent to dnsflush?
<jrib> mipstien: np
<hou5ton> LjL:   I understand what you say, and agree ... but just saying that maybe it is better than it might have been in the beginning?
<LjL> ThePub: like where? i don't think that's right
<seamus7> hou5ton: yeah it went well for me today ... but I still need to install Azureus from the Azureus site in order to fix some bugs in the Ubuntu repository version
<stacey__> ThePub, I care, simply because they dont answer a persons question all the time.. and usually the person who sends the bot message doesnt know either, he just knows alot of links
<LjL> hou5ton: not if i have to go by the painful automatix troubleshooting sessions i and others have had to deal recently
<ThePub> LjL: there's one in /.hidden.. one in my media directory.. all over the place actually.  anywhere root owns the directory it seems there's a .hidden there with that directory name in it
<Anarch> In aptitude in "i A   gcc-4.0", what does "A" mean?
<ThePub> stacey__: yeah, like I said.  as long as it is on-the-point and answers the question.  if it doesn't, totally understandable that it coule be annoying :)
<stacey__> ThePub, Personally, if I cant answer a persons question, Im not going to shove a bot answer in their face.  They are convinient for FAQ, but anything else... meh
<ThePub> stacey__: you have to admit though, many times people don't first read those or do a cursery search on the wiki though.
<SilentDis> found my problem.  a file was fscked up on the drive, and fsck was returning an error.  hosed the file, fsck reported clear, no more problem :)
<LjL> !offtopic | ThePub, stacey__
<ubotu> ThePub, stacey__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stacey__> ThePub, I agree with that
<LjL> ThePub: i have one in /media too
<stacey__> LjL, if you do that again, I will find you
<LjL> stacey__: you will... find me?
<ThePub> LjL: I'm happy for you.  What makes the links?
<LjL> ThePub: i haven't the slightest idea
<stacey__> LjL, just dont do that again, please.  Last time
<KCo99> alguien habla espaol?
<LjL> !es | KCo99
<ubotu> KCo99: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<LjL> !guidelines | stacey__
<ubotu> stacey__: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> ThePub: that's about the only one i have, though, besides the one in /
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.249.3.66]  by LjL
<ThePub> LjL: they're an annoyance, and I wanted to find out what makes them so as to avoid this in the future :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ThePub> LjL:  I'll find it eventually, but if someone knew it doesn't hurt to ask eh? ^^
<LjL> ThePub: if that's of any comfort, i think that .hidden "feature" is being dropped in edgy
<ThePub> LjL: I'm running edgy atm
<LjL> err i mean feisty
<ThePub> LjL: and it's something in kubuntu-desktop.. so I'm tracking through the dependencies atm.
<Anarch> In aptitude in "i A   gcc-4.0", what does "A" mean?
<mirk> czer323: you around?
<kitche> Anarch: it's on the tip of my head but can't remember it
<czer323> mirk, yep
<lovloss> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Anarch> kitche: Thanks for answering.  Do you know of any documentation of aptitude that's better than <https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/aptitude.html>?
<kitche> Anarch: hang on trying to find the page
<AngryElf> so, given that all the md5 sums checked out why would an Xubuntu CD boot and a Kubuntu and Ubuntu CD not? -- they both lock up at "adding live CD user"...
<mirk> sec, czer
<ThePub> maybe someone with the ati 8.31 driver, a big desktop and movie player can enlighten me on why video overlay doesn't cover both screens by default?  Videos on the second desktop "scroll away" when my mouse approach that desktop.
<kitche> Anarch: I think man aptitude might tell you hat since I rememebr seeing it in there
<lovloss> Alright guys, i set this up well so please help me out. I cant egt my computer to start gdm because it gives me errors for my nvidia card. I recently installed Beryl AIGLX, and then got the unofficial updates on their Wiki. Everything worked yesterday. Here's my xorg log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35873/
<globe> Would anyone want to help me with ndiswrapper and a belkin usb wifi adapter? I have the driver installed and ndis says that it is loaded and the hdware present, but no ethernet connection
<thejapa> ThePub: I'm on debian, it happens too. it's a known bug afaik
<seamus7> Which folder or folders ought the Flash9Beta2 Plugin go in? Putting it in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ doesn't seem to do the trick for Firefox.
<lovloss> If anyone can see the problem i would be most grateful
<crimsun> seamus7: that's because ff's plugin dir is /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<ThePub> thejapa: really?  where'd you read that?  I've just not been able to find any reasons.  The open source driver doesn't have the issue, which is just doubly annoying :)
<crimsun> seamus7: (or ~/.mozilla/plugins/ )
<SilentDis> seamus7:  i believe it can be placed in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/plugins... or something like that
<SilentDis> seamus7:  or, yeah, for all users, crimson's info works
<seamus7> Would it create any sort of problems to put it in all of these folder mentioned?
<thejapa> ThePub: well, you've seen it, I've seen it, that's known enough for me.
<Anarch> kitche: My `man aptitude` only shows the command-line interface.
<ThePub> seamus7:  outside of your local install (best place) is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/lib (something like that)
<seamus7> ok thx
<Anarch> kitche: And my `info aptitude` is just a copy of `man aptitude`.
<thejapa> ThePub: I could have chosen better my words, of course, i just never found a solution too.
<ThePub> thejapa: it's almost like the video overlay is on a seperate resolution or something because the scrolling is reminiscent of using a viewport.
<thejapa> ThePub: it looks to me like it's using a fullscreen-size offscreenframe, when it is drawn on a x window, it simply scrolls automatically
<jerp> clonebots are naughty
<kitche> Anarch: I know I seen it someplace check aptitudes help system when you run it in interactive mode
<thejapa> ThePub: very annoying
<asgilder> \How do you find where your boot partition is?
<jrib> Anarch: maybe /usr/share/doc/aptitude
<asgilder> !/boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lovloss> Nobody can help me? ;.;
<ThePub> lovloss: don't have an nvidia card, but the ati setup went really smooth.. if that's any help ;)
<SilentDis> lovloss:  missed the question... repeat please?
<sandy16> how to know the dependencies of a particular package?
<Anarch> jrib: /me browses that now
<lovloss> I cant egt my computer to start gdm because it gives me errors for my nvidia card. I recently installed Beryl AIGLX, and then got the unofficial updates on their Wiki. Everything worked yesterday. Here's my xorg log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35873/
<jerp> I'd like to get that scroll with wallpaper like in suse during boot up
<thejapa> ThePub: one solution i've not tried yet is by not using xinerama
<lovloss> ThePub : >.<
<ThePub> sandy16: what package tool are you using?  if you're using synaptic, right-click and choose properties then click on "dependencies"
<SilentDis> lovloss:  checking out the pastebin now... just curious, have you checked in over in the glx help room as well?
<SilentDis> !beryl | lovloss
<ubotu> lovloss: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<asgilder> Okay...!/boot didn't help.
<minerale> so I'm looking at grub version 2 and it seems interesting, i'm thinking on installing it -- does anyone know if I'm about to fry my computer? I have moderate experience with grub
<ThePub> thejapa: I have tried that, and it works beutifully w/o a big desktop (not xinerama, fglrx doesn't support that).  If you have multi-head and use two x servers there's no issues.
<lovloss> SilentDis: I went to #beryl... and they just ignored me
<sandy16> ThePub, can i expect any way using terminal?
<SilentDis> lovloss:  #ubuntu-xgl is the room you're looking for ;)
<thejapa> ThePub: oh, you're right, i'm using big desktop
<lovloss> SilentDis: nobody is in tehre o.o
<SilentDis> lovloss:  looks like something to do with font rendering problems...
<lovloss> ah im in the chat now
<khoa> when i do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, it's telling me 2 packages (libggi and mplayer) are being held back
<khoa> is there a reason for that?
<ThePub> sandy16: sure, "apt-cache depends <pkgname>"
<SilentDis> lovloss:  looks like the last 3 lines are your 'key'.  x is having problem loading font path elements for some reason.
<ThePub> sandy16: may want to read the man page for apt-cache, it's the apt search tool and information dispenser :)
<jrib> Anarch: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s02s02.html
<lovloss> SilentDis: Hmm that does seem like the problem. Strange that *font* problems would cause it crash
<kitche> lovloss: how are you trying to start beryl?
<globe> Would anyone want to help me with ndiswrapper and a belkin usb wifi adapter? I have the driver installed and ndis says that it is loaded and the hdware present, but no ethernet connection
<crparr> Hi! I'm trying to set up my wireless connection. I've got an IPW2200BG. I'd like to connect via WPA2 encryption. I tried this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296790) - no success. I installed networkmanager-kde - it does not even display my wlan card. What am I doing wrong?
<lovloss> beryl-manager... but im on a live cd now, kitche.
<yakumo> hello anyone know how to remove the media icon on my desktop im using dapper drake?
<lovloss> it wont load up normally
<pi1l> can I quickly and painlessly upgrade my 6.06 to 6.10 ?
<SilentDis> lovloss:  eh, if it can't load ANY fonts...  i could see it.  i'm rather a newb when it comes to x in general though.  i spent most of my last 6 years of *nix experience at a terminal prompt rofl
<jrib> !icons | yakumo
<ubotu> yakumo: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<jrib> !upgrade | pi1l
<dyzlex> Ok, I have XP Pro x64 installed, and an empty 4gb partition I want to install 6.06 onto. How would I go about a dual boot and not kill my Windows Partition?
<ubotu> pi1l: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lovloss> ^_^
<sandy16> ThePub, i am trying to develop a my own CD so that it can be apt able, is that possible?
<lovloss> dyzlex: it comes with Ubuntu's installation. You just set aside the patrition :)
<yakumo> ill try thanks
<SilentDis> dyzlex:  is your drive currently setup as [windows] [empty partition] ?
<lovloss> dyzlex: When you get to the installation menu choose to manage partitions manually
<ThePub> sandy16: sure, you can develop local repositories with apt.  that's a bit beyond me though.  idk if the ubuntu site has information on that, but I'm positive debian does.
<drcode> hi all
<pi1l> jrib, thank you
<dyzlex> I think I formatted the partition to NTFS by mistake,
<drcode> I try to call my linux from home to linux server
<drcode> with modem
<dyzlex> So will Ubuntu install onto NTFS?
<drcode> I use pppd
<pi1l> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lovloss> dyzlex: no, but use "gnome part ed" from administrative tasks under "system"
<pi1l> dyzlex no ofcourse!
<dyzlex> But yes, its [Windows] [empty partition] 
<drcode> it start to connect but it dissconnect all the time in CONNECT exepted
<kitche> ah ubuntu has dfs
<drcode> I have also try wvdial
<lovloss> dyzlex: delete the ntfs partition, change it to ext3 :)
<pi1l> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<dyzlex> lovloss: I tried that last time, and it killed off my Windows partition.
<drcode> it connect ok but try to run ppp witch give command not found
<SilentDis> dyzlex:  that's not a problem.  during the install, you can choose to format it (either ext2 or ext3 are recommended).  windows will be left intact.
<drcode> any idea?
<ThePub> dyzlex: ntfs isn't a safe partition type to use, but it won't *install* into it w/o alot of finesing.
<Anarch> jrib: That looks like pretty good documentation, thanks.  I don't yet see docs of the chars following the state & action flags but am still looking.
<lovloss> dyxlex: o.O
<bun-bun> when installing windows programs via wine should it be done as superuser or not?
<SilentDis> dyzlex:  when you're asked to pick a partition, choose manual.
<jrib> Anarch: that's the same as /usr/share/doc/aptitude I believe
<ThePub> dyzlex: parted can do wondeful resizing tricks though if you're worried about space.
<sandy16> ThePub, Really, i never found some thing like that .. but if some thing like is there .. oh thats great .. could you please pass on the link for me?
<jrib> Anarch: the page I linked to explains the "A" at the top
<dyzlex> OK, ill try that. And after it installs, how would I access the windows partition?
<SilentDis> bun-bun:  probably best as normal user, depending on the app.... and how many users you have on your pc, etc.
<ThePub> sandy16: I really wouldn't know, been years since I've read about that sort of thing :)
<n3rdism> good evening my fellow ubuntites
<SilentDis> dyzlex:  grub will be installed for you, and you'll get to pick your os on boot.
<dyzlex> ThePub: Thats what killed my partition last time.
<SilentDis> dyzlex:  also, from inside ubuntu, you'll be able to 'see' the files on your NTFS partition (just not write to it... unless you install other tools)
<bun-bun> SilentDis# i'm just not sure if needs to be able to write to the wine lib directories or not
<Anarch> jrib: Right, I see it: "A" is "automatically installed".  Thanks!
<jrib> Anarch: np
<bun-bun> SilentDis# i'm the only user so that's not an issue
<SilentDis> bun-bun:  i'd say try installing it as regular user, and see what happens.  if it borks, you'll at least get an error message of what's going wrong ;)
<dyzlex> Ok, now it says I need a swap partition too. What do I do?
<yakumo> <ubotu>i only want to remove the mounted hard disk on my desktop, any ideas???? :)
<m-hussein> burn all jews in oven
<m-hussein> allahu akhbar
<m-hussein> death to jews
<kitche> jrib: so it was in /usr/doc?
<m-hussein> only muslim have a right to live
<dyzlex> It shows the ntfs part, and extended 4.5gb part
<m-hussein> i throw stones to jews
<m-hussein> my father has eight donkeys
<lovloss> ...
<bun-bun> SilentDis# well the app i'm trying to install is called Ypops (interface for yahoo mail) and i've installed as normal user
<yakumo> <ubotu>im using dapper drake.
<jrib> kitche: what was?  the aptitude docs are in /usr/share/doc/aptitude/ if that's what you mean
<m-hussein> i am your favourite muslim
<Anarch> jrib: My /usr/share/doc/aptitude doesn't have this stuff (yet) because aptitude-doc wasn't installed ... but of course, before doing any installations, I wanted to grok aptitude.  So I was in a Catch-22; that's why your help was so important.  You can't RTFM if you don't /have/ TFM.
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, gnomefreak, or tonyyarusso!
<m-hussein> my stones crush israeli tanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<bun-bun> SilentDis# :~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/YPOPs$ wine ypops.exe
<bun-bun> fixme:midi:OSS_MidiInit Synthesizer support MIDI in. Not supported yet (please report)
<m-hussein> god bless allah
<m-hussein> allahu akhbar
<m-hussein> death to jew
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-212-149-249-139.kpylaajakaista.net]  by DBO
<kitche> jrib: yeah that's what I meant to use to my install lol
<SilentDis> bun-bun:  no ports of a 'real' unix version of the app?
<lovloss> thanks dbo
<nalioth> lovely
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> night of the idiots it seems
* xar0s tells m-hussein to SHUT UP
<bun-bun> SilentDis# there supposedly is but it's very poorly supported and several versions behind
<lovloss> he came in here specifically to get banned
<SilentDis> Thank you DBO
<xar0s> why?
<sandy16> ThePub, where will the apt-get update information will be stored?
<bun-bun> SilentDis# and i haven't been successful in getting them to improve it..  i've used the linux port and it leaks memory quite badly.. and the source won't compile so i'm resorting to using wine
<jerp> !umount | yakumo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> bun-bun:  it's a yahoo mail checker?  is that all it does?  i'm almost certain I saw something like that in the package list...
<dyzlex> So the swap has to be a seperate partition?
<SilentDis> bun-bun: ahhhh
<bun-bun> SilentDis# yes, i've looked at the others and none have the same functionality as this program
<yakumo> <jerp>but it will remove my mouted volume.
<bun-bun> SilentDis# it's a good program, i just wish the programmers were linux first and windows second, as opposed to vice versa
<ThePub> sandy16: deb archives are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ThePub> sandy16: you should never have a reason to get in there on a dailly-user 'sane' machine
<SilentDis> bun-bun:  from what you've told me of what it does, the absolute most it'll need is access to a 'tray' of sorts most likely... and i believe wine allows for that as user-installed apps.
<sandy16> ThePub, i know that .. but what about the indexes that are fetched while apt-get updating
<n3rdism> they seriously need to package kino and lmms in the next release..
<SilentDis> bun-bun:  bit off-topic...  and I apologize... i assume that's bun-bun from the UF comic you've named yourself after?  lol
<bun-bun> SilentDis# it's from Sluggy Freelance
<kitche> !lmms|n3rdism
<ubotu> lmms: Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 1543 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<bun-bun> SilentDis# i'm not familiar with UF..?
<n3rdism> i mean preinstalled =)
<SilentDis> bun-bun:  ahhhh sluggy, yes.  i haven't followed sluggy or UF in years rofl.  used to be a fangirl of megatokyo too rofl
<n3rdism> all out of the boxness to attract cross-overs
<SilentDis> bun-bun:  User Friendly :)
<n3rdism> cuz right now we're promoting.. a broken media player, and an open source Word. woopie
<eternal_p> good evening all...i'm pulling my hair out with WPA and Ubuntu, I'm not on WEP for now, but I'm trying to go simple and use network-manager-gnome, I have all packages installed, but when I do an sudo NetworkManager, nothing happens...? any thoughts? thanks!
<bun-bun> SilentDis# ohh of course..  i used to love reading webcomics but lately i just haven't had the time to do it
<jerp> yakumo, I might be in the same boat with you; I have a floppy drive I want to lose
<xar0s> eternal, what kinda card you have?
<bun-bun> SilentDis# i'm so far behind on sluggy i don't even know what's going on anymore :D
<kitche> n3rdism: what is lmms used for sicne I think it has to do with making music and such
<yakumo> <jerp>i see
<SilentDis> bun-bun:  last OT from me... i haven't 'followed' any web comics since I got out of the tech support hells I was working in rofl
<n3rdism> kitche: you know fruity loops studio?
<SilentDis> !info lmms
<ubotu> lmms: Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 1543 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<n3rdism> it's basically the same thing, except free =D
<Ahab> I am compiling software for the first time and have a question (I've read the wiki already).  I've downloaded the source and am ready to extract the contents, where should I do that, what directory?
<yakumo> <jerp>but using 5.10 you can easly remove the desktop icon but here in dapper drake i don't have an idea.
<jerp> yakumo, when I sue those panel gizmos in gnome, the mount drives gizmo says I have two floppies
<jerp> use
<n3rdism> ahab: usr/bin
<eternal_p> :)
<Ahab> thanks
<globe> Would anyone want to help me with ndiswrapper?
<xar0s> globe: yea whatcha need?
<jerp> yakumo, have you tried to refresh the desktop?
<yakumo> no..:)
<n3rdism> woah, we have screencasts o.O ubuntuclips.org
<SilentDis> ok, i'm slowing down my piddly dialup way too much during this install.  take care all, i'm out :)
<globe> xar0s I cannot get it to register the ethernet device....the driver is loaded, but no wifi
<jerp> yakumo, do you use gnome?
<xar0s> globe: what card do you have
<xar0s> and gnome or kde?
<yakumo> yup
<globe> its as belkin usb f5d7050 ver 3000
<jerp> open a terminal and type _   killall nautilus
<yakumo> <jerp>yup i use gnome
<Catshrimp> Ah, finally up and running on the *nix system :)
<jerp> it might rid the icon then
<xar0s> globe, oh dear...  i had a belkin for the longest time.. doesnt work to well
<xar0s> globe: are you running dapper?
<quantux> I'm using a belkin right now, but the internal pci kind
<Catshrimp> So, here's the deal.  I've never run *nix as a desktop before and want to make sure I know what I need to get a gui running.  Do I only need to download/configure the xserver and a window manager?
<xar0s> i am too... but it was horrible to set up
<globe> xar0s gnome
<xar0s> ok... thats good..
<quantux> ubuntu has always auto set mine up
<n3rdism> globe: if it is at all possible to get a different device. look for something that supports atheros (most netgear). 80% chance it will work out of the box
<quantux> I didn't even realize it until I noticed I was browsing the web during the install...
<xar0s> globe'  if you type 'iwconfig' into terminal, what readout do you get
<quantux> it just set it up, and hooked up to the first open access point
<Catshrimp> quantux: I'd rather not have ubuntu install a bunch of stuff that I'll never use.  So I opted to install the base server package and go from there =)
<Catshrimp> quantux: oh, nevermind, thought you were referring to my question
<globe> xar0s oh boy lag....
<xar0s> lol... poor globe
<globe> xar0s eth0, lo, sit0 no wireless connections
<xar0s> ok
<xar0s> globe have you modprobed ndiswrapper?
<globe> yep.
<Captain_Apathy> hi everyone, I have a question, can ubuntu read/write ntfs file systems and if so can someone refer me to a page where I can read up on how to do it?
<xar0s> and you are using the correct windoes driver?
<globe> xar0s: afik....
<kitche> !ntfs| Captain_Apathy
<ubotu> Captain_Apathy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<globe> xar0s: is there a way to check that?
<xar0s> do you have a windows box?
<Captain_Apathy> thanks for the page ubotu
<globe> xar0s:...heh I'm on it ;-)
<lemonsCC> what is the default irc client in ubuntu?
<majestik> so, if i add an user with the command useradd, will i have to configure something for entering gnome as it did with my default user?
<x-r00t-x> how do i install cgi on apache2?
<globe> lemonsCC irssi
<lemonsCC> k thanks
<globe> np
<wolv3rin3> hello
<xar0s> globe: plug the card in and go into device manager. then see what driver it loads, make sure you use THAT driver in ubuntu
<lemonsCC> i am on my mac i forgot what ubuntu uses =P
<CientificoLoco> I have some problems with the instaltion of mecury ...
<globe> xar0s ... well... that might not work. I am already on the wireless with a netgear pcmcia card on this windows box. the nix is a desktop
<majestik> anyone?
<CientificoLoco> when I type mercury on the terminal I get Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/dMSN/Main...
<xar0s> globe: ah... that could be a problem
<administrator__> hi
<administrator__> there is a problem with my bash version
<globe> yep...
<xar0s> globe: you said its usb though... riht?
<administrator__> some built in commands in my bash version is not working properly
<administrator__> can someone help me pls
<globe> xar0s correct
<xar0s> so just plug 'er in
<xar0s> to test it out
<xar0s> you dont ned to use it
<globe> lol...welp well see how it goes ;-)
<xar0s> tru
<xenos76> Can someone direct me to a good page where I can customize some of Ubuntu's features?
<krznpsk> can anyone help me getting dual monitors to work in gnome, on 2 graphics cards?
<quantux> depends on which features Xenos
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76: what kind of features?
<Hooked-on-GL> yeah
<ThePub> sandy16: sorry, walked away for a bit.  What do you mean by indexes?
<xenos76> Well, Im trying to make it so when I click on different workspaces I will have different Icons on each one.
<administrator__> someone pls help me
<xenos76> So its not so messy.
<majestik> is there an app to add users?
<quantux> I'm not sure, I don't have any icons at all on my desktops...
<Hooked-on-GL> I dont think you can do that, without getting really messy in the process
<xenos76> Oh
<xenos76> darn
<Hooked-on-GL> i tried to change wallpaper on every workspace in XGL
<quantux> majestik, you almost have it, it's "adduser"
<Hooked-on-GL> that was hard enough
<sandy16> ThePub, I think the list of packages that are available at the reposotories. Is n`t that what happens when we apt-get update?
<beasty> morning
<xenos76> I'm surprised that someone hasn't thought of this before me.
<quantux> or system->administration->users and groups
<Hooked-on-GL> probably have, just no implementation
<Hooked-on-GL> I guess the answer is to keep things tidy
<administrator__> can someone help me pls
<Hooked-on-GL> all my stuff is in my home folder
<majestik> quantux, im guessing is a gui right, cuz there is an app in cli that is useradd
<Hooked-on-GL> and I take it out when I need it
<ThePub> sandy16: ok, package lists.  yeah, when you update there is an index downloaded.  I think it's in /var/cache/apt too.. why would you need it?
<xar0s> administrator_ what do you need?
<xenos76> Yeah, well its just that I want to have a different setup as my dad without having to log onto my account to do so.
<wolv3rin3> I need some help with Ubuntu installation
<wolv3rin3> can someone Pm me?
<CientificoLoco> when I type mercury on the terminal I get Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/dMSN/Main...
<wubrgame1> hey guys
<wubrgame1> how do i configure apt-get to use a proxy server
<wubrgame1> (not synaptic)
<xar0s> wubrgame1
<xar0s> its easy
<xar0s> really easy
<gl0be> xar0s: well, that didnt work. Nothing happened until I got booted off the wireless (not because of the other wireless card, weak signal). But it could be because of the shotty usb ports on this ancient gateway....
<wolv3rin3> I need some help with Ubuntu installation
<ThePub> sandy16: maybe a better question is, what're you trying to accomplish beyond just finding a packages dependencies?
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: do you know any good customization sites anyways?
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  Well, there is the gnome look site for wallpapers and icons etc
<xar0s> wubrgame1: Edit your /etc/bash.bashrc file as root.
<quantux> the gnome gui tool is users-admin
<xar0s> add
<wolv3rin3> can anyone help me? I am totally new in this subject
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  http://www.gnome-look.org
<xar0s> export http_proxy=http://10.254.60.15:3128/
<xar0s> export ftp_proxy=http://10.254.60.15:3128/
<TGPO> wolv3rin3, whats your question?
<xar0s> (or whatever your proxy is)
<lemonsCC> wlov: what do you need help with?
<Terminus> !ask| wolv3rin3
<ubotu> wolv3rin3: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wubrgame1> what ?
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: naa, that is just themes and stuff. I would probably have to edit the ubuntu source code to fix my problem.
<xar0s> globe: hmm.... so its not working on the windos box iether...
<n3rdism> so long, champloo time!
<wolv3rin3> I have dvd of Ubuntu 6.06 and I want to know how to install it in OEM mode
<xar0s> globe: has that card ever worked?
<wolv3rin3> its a live DVD
<administrator__> lol
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  Well, i think you should get to know ubuntu a bit, then decide on these things
<gl0be> xar0s yes, but it does work on some windows boxes. or at least it did a week ago
<wolv3rin3> means I can boot from that
<wolv3rin3> which can load linux
<xar0s> globe: ok... iwconfig didnt work... now try 'ifconfig'
<TGPO> wolv3rin3, why OEM?
<lemonsCC> wolv3rin3: OEM mode is only available from the alternate CD
<xar0s> globe: see what that reads out
<wolv3rin3> cause I tried it after booting to desktiop by clicking on Install icon but then I went upo 5th step out of 6
<wolv3rin3> and then it get hanged
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: the most experience I have hand with Ubuntu is trying to install WINE manually.
<wolv3rin3> at that partition step
<sunnz2> How do I install win32codecs on 6.10?
<gl0be> xar0s: ifconfig reads out only eth0, with no connections (its unplugged). ifconfig -a reads out eth0, sit0, lo all connectionless
<dyzlex> Ok, who can hook me up with a link to setting up XGL/Beryl in 6.06?
<sandy16> ThePub, i am trying to rewrite the dapper cd with the required packeages like codecs burners etc. so that would help my pals who have no internet facility
<TGPO> sunnz2, http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  Well, get used to basic things like the console, and apt
<sunnz2> TPGO, yes??
<administrator__> this so cool
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: Trust me, im very familiar with apt-get
<TGPO> sunnz2, go to that link go to the 'w' section and download the .deb
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  Good.
<ThePub> sandy16: maybe something like this then?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<sunnz2> TPGO, done.
<wolv3rin3> any Idea why my system is getting hang durin that last partition step
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  I just thought for a minute maybe you were new, just out from windows
<TGPO> sunnz2, double click the .deb file
<ThePub> sandy16: that's going in the right direction it sounds like.  you want to customize the installer.
<xar0s> globe: do you know your essid? is you go into the network moniter, then configure, then prefs for eth0, can you enter n essid?
<sunnz2> TGPO, I am ssh'ing
<administrator__> hmm
<dyzlex> !beryl
<sunnz2> So no GUI.
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<sandy16> ThePub, Not the installer but .. the packages ..
<gl0be> xar0s well, no. eth0 is the wired connection.
<xar0s> hmm
<dyzlex> Gah, there was a link to installing beryl specifically on 6.06, does anyone have a link?
<TGPO> sunnz2, well then, I would suggest using links2 if your not running a GUI
<ThePub> sandy16: you'd have to customize the installer :)  http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<sunnz2> TGPO, that's a browser...
<xar0s> my belkin reads as eth0
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: No, I have used Ubuntu a bit but, I got rid of it due to compatibility issues with my favorite games. My dad however can't afford the luxury of owning a windows XP cd so I said "It might take a while to get used to but, look on the bright side, You'll NEVER get viruses on this computer"
<gl0be> xar0s: I am starting to think that the dongle is dead. We think the old computer we pulled it off of took a surge and I thank that might have killed the dongle too
<ThePub> sandy16: anyhow.. *shrug*  I'll admit, never had to do that, too spoiled with internet connections :)
<xar0s> that very well could be it
<xar0s> im really sorry i couldnt have been of more help
<xar0s> :-/
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  Yeah, that stuff is an upside
<TGPO> sunnz2, yes, you want to go to a website (port 80) not ssh (port 22?23?)
<wolv3rin3> any idea: Terminus?
<sunnz2> TGPO, I've download the thing.
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  I use cedega for games :P
<sandy16> ThePub, but how would a jigdo gonna help me?
<gl0be> xar0s: thanks a lot for tryin! we'll be buyin a netgear methinks ;-)
<xar0s> no
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  WoW, COD2 etc
<xar0s> senao is the way to go
<xar0s> lol
<gl0be> senao?
<xar0s> yea
<TGPO> sunnz2, dpkg -i w32codecs*.deb
<gl0be> ive never heard of them
<dyzlex> Does cedega work with steam?
<ThePub> sandy16: read about it :)  you can customize your intallation packages.  it's just a different way of building an install iso.  just sounded like something that would be useful.
<xar0s> they are great for linux
<sandy16> ThePub, thats really good :)
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: Yeah, I tryed to set up CEDEGA manually instead of buying it but, that was a mistake and with about 3 hours straight of trying to figure it out with tutorials, I gave up.
<gl0be> xar0s: you happen to have a link?
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: I mainly wanted to use it for WoW and steam.
<administrator__> its old school time
<xar0s> um
<xar0s> google for em
<xar0s> they pwn
<xar0s> prism2.5
<wolv3rin3> I need some help with Ubuntu installation
<xar0s> senao
<ThePub> sandy16: dunno how to build a cdrom archive, it's possible.. but like I said it's beyond me.  just trying to be helpful.  myself I'd just burn a normal install iso then dump the latest debs into another custom iso and install them seperately.
<gl0be> xar0s cool thanks alot...i'll look into it
<xenos76> wolv3rin3: make your question more spacific.
<sunnz2> TGPO, ok, the codecs is installed now??? Why mplayer still refuses to play avi files?
<administrator__> so many stuff to study
<ThePub> sandy16: but I'm ghetto like that ;)
<wolv3rin3> I want to know how ti install Ubuntu in OEM mode when I boot from DVD
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  Steam runs on linux anyway, does it not?
<kitche> wolv3rin3: the desktop-dvd?
<TGPO> wolv3rin3, you need the alternate install cd
<sandy16> ThePub, no problem  :)
<wolv3rin3> no I have live DVD
<TGPO> wolv3rin3, you NEED the alternate install CD to do OEM
<nothlit> You have to go into alternate mode?
<kitche> wolv3rin3 yeah that's teh desktop dvd you need the alternate one
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: I don't think it does. If it does, I have never heard of it working without CEDEGA.
<transgress> is there a way to remove all .* files except for..?
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: Ill look to see if it does.
<nothlit> The dvd has both live and alternate mode guys
<sunnz2> Anyone know if mplayer + win32codecs will play avi files?
<transgress> sunnz2: yes
<nothlit> transgress, move it into a safe folder lol?
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  I would let you use my account, but that would be logged.  er... i mean.. illegal
<nothlit> win32 is for wmv /wma files lol
<sunnz2> transgress, but they are not working? How do I get them to work?
<transgress> nothlit: .. is the directory above the one i'm in...
<nothlit> mplayer will play avi files by itself
<transgress> sunnz2: what kind of avi file?
<transgress> xvid, divx, etc?
<sunnz2> I don't know.. divx maybe?
<transgress> file filename.avi
<wolv3rin3> when I try to install from OEM mode, installation went upto 70% then my screen went black after some time when I restart my PC (before that I eject DVD) and system boot fro HDD and after booting it asks for username and pass
<Murdock_BH> #ubuntu-br
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: Your CEDEGA account?
<wolv3rin3> but during installation I didnt gave any username and pass
<sunnz2> RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 640 x 480, 23.98 fps, video: XviD, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<wolv3rin3> so it never complete booting process and go to desktop
<wolv3rin3> thats my prob
<cygnus_> hi, how can i replace EASILY the site that ubuntu is using for getting packages
<sunnz2> transgress, so it is xvid.
<wolv3rin3> thats why I want to install it from OEM mode
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  Yeah
<transgress> hey can someone help me.  i'm about to try to clear out my config files before i install fedora and i'm trying with w32codecs that should play
<nothlit> wolv3rin3, it asks for a username and pass because its oem mode
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  I pay for it per month
<transgress> okay err
<wolv3rin3> but It has that OEM installation option
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  got it on my whole network
<transgress> with w32codecs that should play... and that was a question for another room
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: How much is it per month?
<wolv3rin3> when It boot from dvd there are 8 options
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  5
<nothlit> wolv3rin3, also try a keypress, it might just have turned off the screen because of inactivity
<sunnz2> So how do I get mplayer to work?
<wolv3rin3> one of them is install in OEM mode
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  im brittish, you do the math
<wolv3rin3> no no
<nothlit> sunnz2, gmplayer file.avi
<wolv3rin3> I tried my screen went black
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: hahaha ok. Btw:"The Steam Client is strictly a Windows application, and there are no current plans to create a native Linux Steam Client at this time.  Although the Steam Client is not available for Linux, there is a native Linux version of the Half-Life Dedicated Server available."
<nothlit> sunnz2, install it from applications, add/remove programs
<wolv3rin3> and system get hang
<kitche> !oem|wolv3rin3
<ubotu> wolv3rin3: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<wolv3rin3> ya OEM mode
<nothlit> wolv3rin3, ... OEM mode is supposed to ask you for a username/password when it boots
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: Can we get in a private convorsation?
<nothlit> wolv3rin3, so someone can set up an account
<nothlit> wolv3rin3, also just try the regular alternate install mode
<cygnus_> hi, how can i replace EASILY the site that ubuntu is using for getting packages
<wolv3rin3> ya but I never provide any password during installation
<Baxter_Kylie> hello. can someone please tell me where the settings are stored for removable drives?
<wolv3rin3> no that regular alternate install mode is not working
<dyzlex> Shoot, whats the command line to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  sure
<xenos76> Ok
<transgress> hey help me out here... if i did a rm .??* that would get all my home files with .+two characters or more right?  but not . or ..?
<medic30420> Baxter_Kylie, what are you trying to do?
<worldjam> hello whats the best way to emulate 32bit on a 64bit ubuntu. im trying to install wine
<nothlit> wolv3rin3, THE WHOLE POINT OF OEM MODE IS THAT YOU DON'T PROVIDE A PW DURING INSTALL, you add one after it boots, its for manufacturers
<JFlash> I'm looking at postfix's  main.cf.  why 'myorigin' points to etc/mailname in ubuntu?  how to work with this sort of config?
<lemonsCC> dyzlex sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<transgress> yeah get the ia32 package worldjam
<kitche> wolv3rin3 read this to know what oem is suppose to do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview?highlight=%28oem%29
<worldjam> ok cheers
<Baxter_Kylie> medic30420: Custom rsync. Automatic backup to harddrive each time I plug in the usb.
<wolv3rin3> ya but there is no add option
<nothlit> wolv3rin3, its asking you for a password/username to set up
<transgress> worldjam: then get a 32bit wine
<wolv3rin3> thats what I ma tryin to say
<nothlit> wolv3rin3, the one when it boots
<worldjam> rgr
<nothlit> wolv3rin3, its not supposed to have an add option
<TGPO> dyzlex, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to read edgy and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<belfegorash> hi there
<nothlit> wolv3rin3, just put in your intended username/pw
<belfegorash> i dld mplayer i my synaptic cant see it
<belfegorash> pls help
<wolv3rin3> I did it but then it say wrong/improper usename and password
<SilentDis> hello again :)
<nothlit> belfegorash, you don't download mplayer from somewhere else, you install it with synaptic
<belfegorash> and how i do that ?
<belfegorash> because in synaptic there isnt mplayer
<belfegorash> :(
<nothlit> wolv3rin3, you can try a net install, also make sure you really selected the right mode, and used the disk checking function
<nothlit> !repos | belfegorash
<ubotu> belfegorash: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: I should have sent you a PM, did you get it?
<nothlit> !info mplayer > nothlit
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<worldjam> i already have ia32 installed so how do i install the wine 32bit version because it says wrong architect
<belfegorash> ok thanks i will read now
<wolv3rin3> k
<wolv3rin3> I'll try again
<seamus7> I'm wondering if I have multiple instances of JRE and/or GCJ installed on my computer ... wondering if I can uninstall it all in order to just install one instance of the latest JRE without messing up my system.... I cant' get Azureus to start and wondering if it has something to do with my Java.
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  hahah, nah, i didnt.  Sent you one though
<wolv3rin3>  thanks to all of u for help
<wolv3rin3> :-)
<medic30420> Baxter_Kylie, not sure exactly where it is, but i have seen some tutorials that doexactly what you are talking about
<TGPO> worldjam, trust me if your looking to use your system as a normal system you will be taking 64 bit back out and putting 32 back in. 64 bit just isnt ready for general use yet
<nothlit> seamus7, have you tried rm -fr ~/.azureus ?
<xenos76> Hooked-on-GL: Hmm odd, do you want to try to communicate through msn or maybe aim?
<worldjam> but cant you just emulate 32
<TGPO> worldjam, not effectivly or easily
<seamus7> nothilit: I moved /.azureus to trash
<Hooked-on-GL> xenos76:  Sounds good.  Im a gtalk user myself, but MSN will do fine
<xenos76> ok
<xenos76> my msn: xenos@fishhoo.com
<Hooked-on-GL> k
<Baxter_Kylie> medic30420: Hmm. I have my own python script already written to handle the sequential backups (I'm keeping the 3 most recent) ... I just don't know where the setting specifically controlling the usb automounting are.
<TGPO> worldjam, you can do just about anything, however even setting up wine is 64 bit is a lesson in frustration, using it is next to impossible
<Adammk> talk about DRM and proprietary software being restrictive: I'm switching back to windows cause ubuntu doesn't have much support for my MTP music device. I should have been smarter and got a UMS player, and I regret that decision now. I will however watch Gnomad 2 and Amarok's changelogs and switch back the instant they've implemented Windows Media Player-like syncronization features to my MTP device (or when I get a new UMS player).
<Adammk> Sorry guys it's been great and I've learned a lot more about computers than if I had continued my life on Windows, but Music is a big deal to me and I need easy tranfer and managment.
<nothlit> seamus7, run azureus in a command line and google the errors, or download the azureus from azureus.sf.net and replace the current azureus.jar you have with theirs
<seamus7> nothlit: ok i'll try that thx
<necrodrako> whats a good iso creator and burner for ubuntu?
<TGPO> necrodrako, k3b
<sunnz2> When I try to play avi files in gmplayer.
<sunnz2> It says.
<sunnz2> Couldn't open: /dev/mga_vid
<necrodrako> ok
<sunnz2> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<necrodrako> ty
<sunnz2> So how do I fix this?
<belfegorash> i read the page but how can i find in my synaptic mplayer...does it have another name?
<worldjam> so how do you change back to 32bit do you need to reinstall
<nothlit> sunnz2, gmplayer -vo xv file.avi
<kitche> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<nothlit> sunnz2, or right click the big window and choose preferences, and then the video tab and choose xv
<nothlit> !repos | belfegorash
<ubotu> belfegorash: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sunnz2> nothlit, ok!!
<necrodrako> whats a god program for hosting an ftp from my home computer on ubuntu?
<nothlit> !ftp | necrodrako
<ubotu> necrodrako: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<lemonsCC> Is there any other way I can speed up the time it takes to get to xdm ?  (I already turned off unused processes(
<seamus7> nothlit: the terminal error says: Java exec not found in PATH
<nav> hey im trying to get my kubuntu to recognize some hardware, is anyone in here familiar?
<nothlit> !java | seamus7
<ubotu> seamus7: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nothlit> seamus7, sounds like you haven't configured it properly, java
<seamus7> nothlit: that seems like I just need to put a file somewhere it's missing
<cybermad> how to update cups database? i want to add shared printer from other PC (windows), the printer is Epson LQ-1170 but the driver is not available in cups printer driver list :(
<worldjam> TGPO, how do you change from 64 to 32?
<krups> !decss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cybermad> or how to download LQ-1170 driver?
<Flannel> !libdvdcss | krups
<ubotu> krups: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<amicrawle> what is the app callled so i can view videos in my  explore?
<sunnz2> nothlit, i love u
<amicrawle> i use kde
<seamus7> ubotu: I have JRE 5 update 10 .... I guess I should try uninstalling Java and reinstalling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I have JRE 5 update 10 .... I guess I should try uninstalling Java and reinstalling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> seamus7, no that means java hasn't been installed
<sunnz2> u help me watch bleach,nothlit
<nothlit> seamus7, basically means the java interpreter isn't in /usr/bin
<Flannel> seamus7: did you install it through package management? (the java package from the repositories?)
<seamus7> Flannel: no
<nothlit> sunnz2, well we can't deprive anyone of bleach :)
<lemonsCC> Is there any other way I can speed up the time it takes to get to xdm ?  (I already turned off unused processes)
<Flannel> lemonsCC: you running edgy? (for upstart?)
<lemonsCC> dapper
<lemonsCC> This is on a pentium MMx
<lemonsCC> will upstart help that much?
<seamus7> Flannel: I used this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_JRE_v5.0_Update_10
<Flannel> lemonsCC: upstart will hasten the time, yeah.  Because you don't need to wait for non-XDM related stuff to start XDM
<Flannel> seamus7: use the wiki, not ubuntuguide.  And, java has a package, it does it all for you.
<nothlit> lemonsCC, if you've disabled unnecesary services, you  can lower the timeout on grub and disable the splash, otherwise recompiling your kernel may help
<Flannel> !java | seamus7
<ubotu> seamus7: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lemonsCC> There is no splash (this is a server install +fluxbox)
<Flannel> lemonsCC: have you set the grub delay to zero yet?
<lemonsCC> nothlit how much would recompling help?
<nothlit> lemonsCC, not much
<lemonsCC> flannel: set it to 1
<Flannel> lemonsCC: not much, if any
<seamus7> ubotu: so there's no real benefit of updating to update 10 yet or is that the Ubuntu package is the best choice regardless?
<nothlit> lemonsCC, otherwise you could switch to a more spartan distro
<lemonsCC> nothlit: spartan?
<kitche> seamus7: ubuntu packages are known to work
<seamus7> kitche: gotcha thx everyone
<Flannel> seamus7: you'll get whatever feature enhancements are in v10, but you'll lose all the benefits of package management.  Just like all software
<nothlit> lemonsCC, minimal
<seamus7> Flannel: ok I see thx
<lemonsCC> nothlit: any recomendations?
<nothlit> lemonsCC, well i don't know about spartan, but arch yoper and vector are supposed to be fast, and i suppose gentoo of course
<slop> how do i go back from flash 9 to flash 7?
<pauline> rg
<kitche> slop: remove the libflashplayer.so
<slop> kitche, i did that
<omahe> hola anni rak
<Annirak> hi
<slop> kitche, in about:plugins, it still says flash 9
<Annirak>  I'm having a problem running an automatic ssh connection (for running backups).  I've generated a key-pair with no passphrase.  I put the contents of the public key into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys.  When I try to ssh in, it asks me for the passphrase on the key (I've specified it explicitly with -i, so I know I have the right key) then when I hit enter, I get access denied.
<kitche> slop: and did you restart firefox?
<slop> kitche, yeah
<omahe> sorry a undestan endlish
<omahe> bat a litoll
<kitche> slop: would help more but I m going to bed now
<omahe> can you speak spanish
<slop> :/
<slop> anyone know how to go back from flash 9 to flash 7?
<brussel> I've plugged in my old ubuntu sata hard disk and want to copy files off of it.  I'm guessing I need to mount it somehow before I can see it? Is there an easy graphical package to do this for me?
<ThePub> is there a good metacity replacement that supports window maximization in a single direction?
<ThePub> I like the default manager for kubuntu that allows you to middle click or right click to make the window only expand verticall or horizontally.
<Lapfunc> hi.  php files parse fine in certain locations, but they get output as text files in other locations.  anybody had a similar problem before?
<necrodrako> on your opinion whats the best ftp hosting software?
<necrodrako> just 1
<belfegorash> this link send me to system->administration->software properties..but i dont have softare properties:(
<belfegorash> in the system
<belfegorash> my ubuntu is 5.04
<Cyber_OUT> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Cyber_Stalker> is dual booting safe?
<belfegorash> i read that link u give me but there are buttons that i dont have
<belfegorash> and mplayer didint show yet
<belfegorash> pls help
<varma> ls
<varma> ls
<Lapfunc> what could cause php files to parse in one folder but not in another?
<varma> ls
<varma> ls
<varma> ls
<varma> ls
<varma> ls
<varma> ls
<varma> ls
<varma> ls
<Lapfunc> :s
<felixjet> sudo kill varma
<felixjet> Xd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@125.16.1.82]  by crimsun
<blfisher> Okay, I've got xserver-xorg and xdm installed, but when I execute xdm, I get a blank screen for a few seconds and then the command prompt again.  I checked the xorg.conf file and it looked like it detected my video information alright.  Anyone have any idea what might be going on?
<ThePub> felixjet: lol
<econobeing> what's the beryl command to get the menu
<brussel> I've plugged in my old ubuntu sata hard disk and want to copy files off of it.  I'm guessing I need to mount it somehow before I can see it? Is there an easy graphical package to do this for me?
<necrodrako> can some one guide me to install pure ftpd through apt
<econobeing> "beryl -???"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@125.16.1.82]  by crimsun
<Flannel> necrodrako: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD
<screechingcat> econobeing: beryl-manager
<econobeing> thanks :D
<necrodrako> k
<k0rd> Question: Is Ubuntu a good os to code in?
<AngryElf> so, given that all the md5 sums checked out why would an Xubuntu CD boot and a Kubuntu and Ubuntu CD not? -- they both lock up at "adding live CD user"...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Flannel> k0rd: linux is a good OS to code in, yes.
<Flannel> AngryElf: bad burns?  did you burn at 4x?
<k0rd> thanks :D
<mister_roboto> k0rd: i guess that depends on if you know how to code and if you're comfortable in unix/linux
<belfegorash> what name have "mplayer" in synaptic because i can find it
<varsendaggr> hey how do i convert mp3's to .amr's
<k0rd> i've used DreamLinux, and gonna decide to switch over to Ubuntu, and yeah, I know a little coding, looking to learn more.
<Flannel> belfegorash: mplayer is in multiverse, do you have that enabled?
<regeya> oog, am I getting old or does anyone else wonder 'what's an .amr'
<belfegorash> i guess not
<belfegorash> thanks
<billfur> Anyone seen a bug in dapper,edgy, and fesity where installing network-manager causes a kernel-panic? (netgear wireless card)
<varsendaggr> regeya, it is a ringtone
<regeya> ah...no idea.
<juantelez_> hi everyone!!!
<juantelez_> uh
<juantelez_> que bueno
<mister_roboto> billfur: i've seen a bug where actuallly using it is worthless because it doesn't work :O
<juantelez_> gente hablando en espaol!! jajaja
<billfur> mister_roboto, it works on my other machine with the same card, but not on this one =(
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<regeya> !english | juantelez_
<AngryElf> Flannel, md5 checked out
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Borat> hey, does anyone know of a good powermanagement thing in FLUXBOX?
<regeya> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Flannel> AngryElf: that doesn't mean the burn was good, just the download
<AngryElf> it does when you run the md5 sum from the CD
<ITSa341> Nemish  I got a Kyocera cellular card
<juantelez_> sorry but noone seems to be awake in ubuntu-es haha :)
<StikkitJim> any c coders awake? :E
<billfur> I'm considering reinstalling from feisty flight 1, given that I haven't reinstalled since dapper beta
<mister_roboto> StikkitJim: yes
<billfur> StikkitJim, yes
<belfegorash> i find them  thank u flannel:D
<StikkitJim> i have a really simple one.. (5am, too much pepsi i cant think straight)
<billfur> StikkitJim, sleep.
<StikkitJim> I need to find the location in a 1D int array, of the lowest number in that array
<billfur> for loop.
<juantelez_> where can I download gcc, make and  build-essential? (I have cant make Ubuntu works on internet)
<crimsun> juantelez_: they're on the 6.10 desktop/alternate cds
<Flannel> juantelez_: you can install them from your CD
<necrodrako> why cant i edit and save text files
<StikkitJim> 	lowestnum = 1000;
<StikkitJim> 				printf("marker0");
<StikkitJim> 				for (i = 0; i < pidArrayCounter; i++) {
<StikkitJim> 					printf("marker1");
<StikkitJim> 				  if (lowestnum > jobArray1[i] ) {
<StikkitJim> 					printf("marker2");
<juantelez_> crimsun Flannel have not a Cd with me
<StikkitJim> 				    lowestnum = jobArray1[i] ;
<Flannel> !paste | StikkitJim
<StikkitJim> 				    found = i;
<ubotu> StikkitJim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<StikkitJim> 				    printf("\n %d ", i);
<StikkitJim> 
<crimsun> argh.
<StikkitJim> 				 }
<billfur> killz0r him
<StikkitJim> sorry bot
<StikkitJim> lol
<TriGz> Hey there, dont suppose anyone has a minute to help me with my mp3 codecs? i've checked ubuntu forums and website >.<
<Borat> hey, does anyone know of a good powermanagement thing in FLUXBOX?
<Flannel> Borat: you might try asking in #fluxbox
<juantelez_> I found the CD!!!! thanks you very much Flannel and crimsun
<mister_roboto> StikkitJim:  for (i=index=0, lowest=arr[i] ; i < sizeof(arr); i++) { lowest=min(arr[i] ,lowest); index=i; }
<juantelez_> but is the 6.06 version, they are also in this version?!
<belfegorash> when i open mplayer is an eror "new face failled why?
<StikkitJim> thanks mister_roboto :D
<corevette> my sound doesn't work at all
<sushi_> How do i disable a certain package from being updated in Software Updates?
<mister_roboto> StikkitJim: oops, index isn't gonna be right.
<Flannel> juantelez_: yep.
<mister_roboto> StikkitJim: but it's close. fix it :)
<TriGz> Bah, ill just asked, ive done a sudo apt-get install totem-xine, to install MP3 codecs, but it still wont play my mp3's >.<
<juantelez_> thanks again Flannel
<StikkitJim> awesome.. having a go
<ITSa341> nemish    you around?
<juantelez_> what should i do now? I have to config an archive to install de packages whit sudo apt-get install or there is an easier way to do it?
<lovloss> I love you guys :D
<sushi_> juantelez: when you use apt-get install, it will download, install, and configure for you.
<sushi_> in most cases*
<Flannel> juantelez_: you'll need to use apt-cdrom to add the CD as a repository
<lovloss> apt-get install is my friend. but i make the mistake of downloading all the suggested programs c.c
<Manstein> somebody around that knows how to backup a boot partition?
<sushi_> Does anybody know how to disable a package from the software updates list?
<juantelez_> Flannel so, i hace to make "sudo apt-cdrom install gcc"?
<juantelez_> *have
<Flannel> juantelez_: no, apt-cdrom will add the CD into your apt repository, then you use the normal apt-get
<sushi_> Manstein: What boot partition.  It usually lies on the first part of the disk which has the boot flag on.
<Manstein> I'm running a SATA RAID 0 Setup, which boots from an old 2gb disk (just grub and the /boot partition, the ext2 volume on the boot disk is just 250 MB, just for the boot process.
<juantelez_> Flannel thanks, and what file did I need to configure to add apt-cdrom ?
<Manstein> the harddisk is making "funny" noises, i want to replace it
<sushi_> Manstein: grub loader is installed on that 2gb disk then, in the only partition.
<majestik> what system is better, ubuntu or debian
<Flannel> juantelez_: you don't.  just use "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<sushi_> juantelez: /etc/apt/sources.list
<lovloss> ubuntu!!!!!!
<sushi_> i love ubuntu
<belfegorash> maybe the font path is wrong..please supply.....what sould i do ?the mplayer is not working plssss
<Manstein> i tried to use ghost in order to back them up, but since some information is'nt retrievable........
<corevette> anyone know why my sound won't work?
<Flannel> !sound | corevette
<lovloss> majestik    Debian is ubuntu - working
<ubotu> corevette: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<juantelez_> thanks you very much sushi_!!
<Manstein> is there a way to create another boot disk?
<ITSa341> Manstein   go look around linux.org   there is a live linux cd for disk and partition backups   can't remember the name but it is comparable to Partition Magic
<Flannel> majestik: they're different.  Simple as that.  "better" depends on what you're looking for, and even then, theres almost always ambiguity
<Manstein> Ok will do guys
<Manstein> tnx :D
<ITSa341> Manstein   you can use it to backup the partition and or copy it to another disk
<StikkitJim> mister_roboto : is the min function in a weird header?
<sushi_> How to make a boot cd: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19428.html
<belfegorash> error..maybe the font path is wrong..please supply.....what sould i do ?the mplayer is not working plssss
<Manstein> Mmmz ITSa341, Ghost couldn't do it, but i will try to find the distro u were mentioning
<Manstein> tnx
<sushi_> really good guide there
<Flannel> StikkitJim: you might try asking in ##C
<lovloss> Ubuntu was made by a rich guy for the sake of poor kids in south africa who cant afford microsoft. =)  Its extremely simple compared to other flavors and just generally stable
<StikkitJim> thank you Flannel
<ITSa341> Manstein it runs on linux and is designed for exactly what you are doing....in linux
<Manstein> without reboot that is :D?
<majestik> Flannel, yeah its ambiguous, you just cant decide which distribution, its kind of choices of destiny
<mister_roboto> StikkitJim: well... fmin is.  just use the '<' operator and be done with it. you need to stash the value of the lowest index anyway
<sushi_> lovloss well said
<Flannel> majestik: best thing to do is try a few out, and see what you like
<sushi_> i love ubuntu
<Manstein> ITSa341, ill try to find the distro on www.linux.org
<ITSa341> cool
<ITSa341> that is where I found it I think
<mister_roboto> StikkitJim: something like "if (arr[i]  < lowest) { lowest=arr[i] ; index=i; }"    is this your homework or something?  you don't seem to know anything
<lovloss> For moral reasons alone I would stick to this prorgam. I have a very high level respect for the ideals behind it. And it really works for me - every mistake i have ever made is third-party involved
<Manstein> tnx :D
<ITSa341> I used it to clone a raid array and a boot partition as you are working with a couple years ago
<Manstein> ok
<varsendaggr> how do i start gstreamer from the command line
<sushi_> Ubuntu Works really well for me too, and I have tried many distros
<Manstein> One more question. I am using Linux software raid. If anything happens to my boot HDD, will i be able to retrieve the data from the raid 0 array?
<lovloss> One last reason to use Ubuntu: Best. Community. Ever.
<lovloss> ;D
<mister_roboto> lovloss: i agree. the community is fantastic
<metta> good docs, good people
<lovloss> yep. I keep this chat room at the top of the screen in a quick link.
<ITSa341> Manstein   I would be careful until you nackup the 2bg drive and have the replacement installed and booting
<ITSa341> Backup*\
<ubun> this channel has been more useful to me than ubuntuforums anyway
<Manstein> yeah, get it ITSa341
<ubun> but probably because i only ask super hard questions on there that can't be answered in here in 5 seconds
<Manstein> well ok i'm on my way then, ill give it some shots :D
<ITSa341> Manstein  I would also recommend replaceing it SOON
<Manstein> Yups, that's why im still up, was about to go to sleep, just when i was finishing my downloads, the 2gb started to crackle :D
<ITSa341> Manstein  Bummer, I lost a 250GB in my xbox last week
<econobeing> if i can just get alsa sound working, i'd be set
<Manstein> some things just can't wait
<Manstein> Mmz, i lost a 120 GB in my mediapc as well
<Manstein> sucks
<sushi_> arent there ways of detecting before your hdd is about to break?
<sushi_> like a software solution
<Manstein> nah , just make sure u have backups
<slop> how do i get a second hard disk to automatically mount in a folder i created called /storage ?
<ITSa341> it's ok I'll have more room with another 500 in the xbox,  with 3 500gb drives I can fit a ton of games movies and Linux
<dojozo> hello everyone. I am in the market to buy a wireless card for a desktop with ubuntu. What should I be looking for on newegg?
<ITSa341> When will Ubuntu work on the xbox  :-)
<Manstein> Nice to have so much HDD space
<Manstein> comes in quite handy
<ITSa341> yup
<ITSa341> no more looking for the dvd in one of 4 closets
<Manstein> yups :D
<Manstein> that's my perspective as well
<Manstein> who needs dvd's :D?
<ITSa341> I use each dvd ONE time
<ITSa341> hehe
<sushi_> slop at the end of /etc/fstab  put something like /dev/hda2 /storage ext2 auto 0 0       if it is formatted as ext2 and if the device is hda2..etc
<slop> sushi_, how can i check that it's ext2?
<sushi_> dojozo : my intel proset wireless works great    shrug
<Manstein> @slop, just check disk management?
<sushi_> slop: it will tell u when you do a sudo mount -a    (-a means to mount what is in the fstab)
<sushi_> ive never had to use the gui solution =\
<ITSa341> dojozo   I have had good luck with Broadcom cards, they sometimes take a little tweaking or ndiswrapper but I get great signal and rock solid stable connection
<slop> sushi_, that did it, thanks :)
<sushi_> yey
<globe> ITSa341 thx (nickchange)
<slop> now if i could just get sound working in flash 9...
<econobeing> okay, okay, one last time: "beryl-???" (so sorry ._.)
<ITSa341> dojozo   there are hardware compatibility lists on the net and I think Linspire still has one easy to find at their site. Before buying look up the card you are looking at there and make sure it is listed
<econobeing> i got the text editor open ready for it this time
<sushi_> anyone get beryl to work with fglrx?
<ITSa341> hehe  beryl is cool
<econobeing> beryl-manager, that's it
<sushi_> ITSa341 u must use nvidia
<ITSa341> sushi   I have nVidia, Intel, ATI and many more    I have run xgl on the nVidia and the ATI
<sc4ttrbrain> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sc4ttrbrain> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<ITSa341> sushi  I beta tested for Xandros4 and in Xandros 4 Pro it's one single click to enable the XGL and the control panel for it    too easy
<sc4ttrbrain> !gfxboot detail
<econobeing> anybody know how to get alsa sound going?
<econobeing> (dell b130/1300)
<sc4ttrbrain> !tell me gfxboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell me gfxboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<econobeing> one channel is killing me
<chareq> hello] 
<globe> is there a list on ubuntu wiki of supported wireless cards ?
<sc4ttrbrain> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<belfegorash> does the subttiles work in mplayer?
<SeyToN> some
<Annirak> When I launch a command in a script, how do I obtain the PID of the command?
<belfegorash> srt?.sub.?
<SeyToN> <sc4ttrbrain> !wireless<--- dont install ndiswrapper install madwifi instead ndiswrapper
<econobeing> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<econobeing> if you're gonna do ndiswrapper
<globe> sc4ttrbrain thx
<sc4ttrbrain> SeyToN: :sorry? im not the one looking for that, just helping others ;)
<SeyToN> nah dont install ndiswrapper sucks madwifi kills
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<ITSa341> globe   I run a bunch of Linksys cards  with no problems
<sc4ttrbrain> well i dont have wireless,its globe
<malt> Hello, I'm trying to get my server back online but come up on a problem, when i hooked router up, i used reg settings like i did on my linksys dynamic ip auto setting
<malt> well i saved and in router status i can't click on renew or rlease
<malt> release*
<malt> the button is there, its just like high lighted out where it can't be clicked
<malt> its d link router
<sc4ttrbrain> !enter | malt
<ubotu> malt: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<sportsFan> you guys do any dreamlinux support ?
<malt> I know i was trying to explain my problem sorry
<sc4ttrbrain> its ok :D
<cha0t1c> hello
<cha0t1c> does anyone know how to adjust the refresh rate, I tried all methods but they still wont work when I'm logging in, I have 19" lcd lg, refresh rate 75 Hz 1280*1024
<nothlit> Annirak, ps -e | grep commandname
<poh> oh shoot me
<Manstein> ITSa341, I'm trying the "dd" program. Since it's my first time using "dd" and I don't know what I'm doing, any comments will be appreciated :D.
<ITSa341> dd?
<Manstein> ITSa341, I'm trying the "dd" program. Since it's my first time using "dd" and I don't know what I'm doing, any comments will be appreciated :D.
<Manstein> I'm planning on running the command whilst running from a live cd. Will this work : dd -noerror if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
<phu_> hey, guy, how can I mirror all debian packages on debian website
<itsmabus> ITSa341: some sort of data recovery program afaik
<cha0t1c> also installing plugins for firefox is a drag, any easier way,
<Manstein> just ran across it, dunno if it's any good
<phu_> i want to key a local copy of all debian packages for just CPU architecture: i386 and mipsel
<Seveas> Manstein, it'll be slow
<Manstein> its 250 MB
<sportsFan> heck, i'd just like to have access to my drive, i can while in live cd mode, but once in the actual OS, the drives won't mount.
<Manstein> only my boot hdd
<Seveas> Manstein, and it'll only work if the disks are the  same size
<cha0t1c> specially the flash player, it keeps failing, incompatibility with X86_64 bit
<ITSa341> Manstein    asking the wrong person, I can't remember the name of the live linux disk utilities I found but they were graphical like Partition Magic and was idiot proof
<Seveas> Manstein, to speed it up, add bs=1024 to the command
<sportsFan> my ssh incoming doesn't work, do i have to start it first ?
<ITSa341> Manstein   Seveas is the one to listen to, saved my butt a few times in here !!   :-)
<Manstein> well ok then
<Manstein> dd --noerror if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb bs=1024
<Seveas> sportsFan, by default the ssh daemon is not installed
<Manstein> that should do the trick from live cd
<sportsFan> i did the apt-get install ssh
<Manstein> ?
<sportsFan> how do i start it ?
<Seveas> sportsFan, it should be started then, try this: sudo netstat -tlpn
<Seveas> and paste the output on the pastebin
<Seveas> Manstein, yes
<sportsFan> different computer
<sportsFan> trying to get it up before killing this one
<Seveas> heh ok
<cmt^^> Good*
<Manstein> Seveas, as for the size problem, i have another disk of the same size, its another brand though. Will this matter?
<Seveas> sportsFan, then to make sure it has started: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start
<Seveas> Manstein, no
<Manstein> Seveas, tnx
<Manstein> :D
<Manstein> will give it a try, will be back when done thanking u guys :D
<sportsFan> all i show is something called port map
<cmt^^> Good morning ladies and gents!
<sportsFan> nope, still connection refused
<nothlit> sportsFan, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ITSa341> ladies and gents   Uh oh   I feel out of place now
<belfegorash> i must instal codecs ..or the mplayer have codes in it
<belfegorash> ?
<belfegorash> codecs*
<nothlit> mplayer has most codecs already
<nothlit> vlc has more built in though
<belfegorash> yes but when i open it ..it gives a eror
<belfegorash> new face failed
<Seveas> !codecs | belfegorash
<ubotu> belfegorash: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sportsFan>  <nothlit>  : that worked ! thank you so much
<belfegorash> so i must have some codecs right?
<sportsFan> btw, VLC contains 99% of the codecs for most movies no days
<sportsFan> now*
<belfegorash> so i will instal vlc
<ITSa341> Does vlc do encrypted dvds?
<sportsFan> vlc is the bomb
<belfegorash> thank you
<nothlit> belfegorash, depends what you are trying to play
<belfegorash> prison break:D
<belfegorash> avi
<nothlit> mplayer should be able to handle tha
<nothlit> t
<nothlit> gmplayer -vo xv file.avi
<belfegorash> must instal gmplayer?
<nothlit> no
<nothlit> thats included with mplayer
<slop> how do i get firefox to always use the mozilla-mplayer plugin instead of the totem plugin to play movies?
<belfegorash> i install with synaptic and all was ok ..except with the error
<nothlit> slop, you need to remove the totem mozilla plugin through synaptic/apt-get, then restart firefox
<slop> nothlit, ok thanks :)
<slop> nothlit, you're talking about the package called totem-mozilla, right?
<cha0t1c> ok the refresh rate thingy kills my monitor when i start my comp, then i restart the monitor and it works fine, but the refresh rate is so slow that it actually ghosts sometimes, I adjusted Xorg, but nothing happenned
<nothlit> slop, um if thats the name, if it isnt go search for packages named totem and look through that
<Cyber> hi guys. my ubuntu installer keeps crashing, it seems that there is a problem with the filesystem on my hard drive, how can i fix this issues
<Cyber> ?
<Cyber> any one\/
<cha0t1c> help me.....lol
<belfegorash> vlc is the great
<belfegorash> works just fine
<ITSa341> Does vlc do encrypted dvds?
<belfegorash> thank u :D
<Anon0514> back \;/
<Manstein> Well guys, tnx for helping my out :D
<Manstein> worked like a charm
<Cyber> the filesystem on my hard drive is currupt, how can i fix this issue?
<noelferreira> hi people
<cha0t1c> plz help
<Cyber> my installer keeps crashing because of it |:
<ITSa341> Manstein   Seveas has helped me a ton also
<noelferreira> how can i create four primary partitions in the same disk?
<cha0t1c> cyber try to reformat
<Manstein> ITSa341, well, i can see how that has helped u out :D
<Cyber> cha0tic, thats why im here, i dont know how :/ every time i run the installer and set up new partitions is just crashes again later on in the install
<hubag_ni_ate> hello people
<Cyber> and i tried format but bash doesnt know what im talking about, aswell as man format produces no help \:
<Manstein> Cyber, check on the manufacurer's website for diagnostic tools and check for WARRANTY asap
<cha0t1c> oh reformat before u install, or run the installer, if it still crashes redownload the installation CD
<hubag_ni_ate> no help for step by step installation
<Cyber> manstein this hard drive is long dead lol :) its an older one
<hubag_ni_ate> hehehe
<cha0t1c> lol Cyber
<Cyber> cha0tic how do i reformat before i install
<Manstein> Cyber, nvm then :D
<hubag_ni_ate> better get a new SATA drive
<ITSa341> My bro shipped a 2yr old drive back to WD last friday, the replacement ( upgraded model even ) came in today.
<cha0t1c> if u have windows, attch it use windows to reformat
<hubag_ni_ate> western digital crash very often
<Cyber> nah ch0tic thats a mission adn a half :/ i would prefer to just format it from linix, i got a terminal open infront of me
<stubblechin> i have a server with dapper on it, raid1 setup with three scsi drives and the ext3 filesystem. i want to resize one of the partitions so i can create a partition for lvm, and i have no way of being physically present in front of the machine so i have to do it with the server running. what do i do?
<ITSa341> first one I've ever had fail
<cha0t1c> I ahven't had a crash and i'm running 2 raptors and a barracuda
<hubag_ni_ate> WD is not a good choice
<Manstein> ITSa341, my 2gb is a WD as well :D
<ITSa341> only drives I've ever had any bad luck with really was MDT
<Manstein> well, i haven't had MUCH problems with WDC
<ITSa341> 30% failure rate last year on the MDT drives in our shop and we do use a lot of drives
<cpk1> stubblechin: unmount the drive you are partitioning?
<Manstein> MDT?
<Cyber> ok guys how would i format the HD from linux, there is a terminal open in front of me i just need the syn
<Cyber> =D
<hubag_ni_ate> better get a SEAGATE or MAXTOR or SAMSUNG
<stubblechin> cpk1: the partitions i have are /, /home, and /boot. i'm afraid to unmount any of them with the server running
<ITSa341> Magnetic Data Technologies I think.
<Manstein> ok, they make HDD's :S. Never knew
<grndslm> SEAGATE!!!!!!!
<deusjevoo> no Maxtor
<deusjevoo> maxtor has sata problems
<Cyber> ok guys how would i format the HD from linux, there is a terminal open in front of me i just need the syntax
<hubag_ni_ate> no WESTERN digital
<cpk1> doesnt seagate own maxtor?
<Manstein> Cyber, i think it's something like mke2fs -j /dev/hdx1
<jair> hey guys there is a rar application gnu for debian to work with .rar cpmpressed systems?
<Manstein> but then again, i'm just new to linux
<deusjevoo> yes, seagate does own them
<cha0t1c> ok Cyber, try to reformat away from linux if it failed so many times
<hubag_ni_ate> whos info was that
<Manstein> Cyber, Ull probably have to sudo that
<Cyber> cha0tic it was just the installer that crashed, half way through installing the system, it formated tho
<Cyber> i need the correct syn :P
<ITSa341> Cyber   try burning the install disk at 2x or 4x and try again
<stubblechin> is there a irc room for ubuntu server, or is this pretty much it?
<cha0t1c> oh that's excellent i thought the installer might have been corrupeted
<cpk1> stubblechin: are they all on the same physical drive? my / and /home are on 2 different drives so i can unmount home relatively easy/not so dangerously
<Manstein> Hey, the Ubuntu disks feature an option " check cd integrety" or something like that
<Manstein> ever tried that cyber?
<cha0t1c> yup u shud use that
<ITSa341> Manstein   good call
<Manstein> its one of the boot options of the live cd
<Cyber> nah the installer crashes half way through because of a currupt file system, i have checked the CD
<cha0t1c> yup
<stubblechin> cpk1: i have raid1, so i think all three of them are spread over all three of my drives
<Cyber> nothing wrong with it
<stubblechin> software raid1
<Cyber> i got this CD from buntu :P
<Cyber> they sent it to me
<Manstein> mm have u tried another cdrom/dvdrom DRIVE ? just for the sake of it?
<ITSa341> ahh cool
<cha0t1c> hmm, ok well, i'm outta ideas
<slop> is it possible to get mozilla-mplayer to play streaming wmv files?
<Cyber> manstein ive installed from that drive onto a virtual machine
<stubblechin> cpk1: sorry, there are only two drives. sda and sdb. three partitions
<Cyber> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<cha0t1c> i'm also new to ubuntu and this screen issue is killing me
<Cyber> ...!
<ITSa341> Cyber are you doing the partitioning manually or letting it do the recommended ?
<Cyber> its ive tried both methods :/
<Cyber> both crash
<Cyber> its the file system for some reason
<ITSa341> hmm wierd
<kugmuntu> nyay
<Cyber> gonna check the manual on mkfs now
<Manstein> Are there any raid volumes present in the System Cyber?
<Cyber> nope
<Manstein> well out of ideas here
<cha0t1c> brb
<deusjevoo> cyber: you get read or write errors?
<Cyber> hmm
<Cyber> how do i get the name of the HD
<Cyber> like dev/hda1
<Cyber> weird
<Cyber> i cant unmount it :/
<Cyber> i need to unmount /dev/hda1/ so that i can mkfs /dev/hda1/
<ITSa341> GL Cyber and Night everyone
<Cyber> any one?
<Manstein> GN ITS
<cha0t1c> bak
<Anon0739> ok
<cha0t1c> well i guess noone wants to help with my monitor issue
<Cyber> some one said some thing before i quot
<Cyber> quit*
<Cyber> i need to unmount it to format it
<Manstein> ITSa341 has quit ("Bye")
<Manstein> * orangey (n=orangey@ppp-150-69.terra.net.lb) has joined #ubuntu
<Manstein> <Cyber> any one?
<Manstein> <Manstein> GN ITS
<Manstein> * Cyber (n=USERNAME@dsl-243-47-20.telkomadsl.co.za) has left #ubuntu
<cha0t1c> [exit] 
<Cyber> gn its?
<Manstein> ITSa341 (ITS)
<Cyber> lol
<Cyber> oh
<Cyber> how do i unmount /dev/hda1
<Cyber> ?
<Manstein> sudo umount /dev/hda1
<anuragJ> "sudo umount /dev/hda1"
<anuragJ> lol
<Manstein> l@l
<noelferreira_> hoe can i have three OS at the same time?
<noelferreira_>  how can i have four primary partitions at only one hard drive?
<Manstein> Has somebody tried the new Nvidia driver (9631) yet?
<noelferreira_> hoe can i have three OS at the same time?
<noelferreira_>  how can i have four primary partitions at only one hard drive?
<stubblechin> quit
<stubblechin> \q
<stubblechin> ?q
<stubblechin> exit
<gharz> guys, i'm reloading my synaptic ang i'm getting this message -> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<gharz> how do i fix this?
<kwilliams0> hello, bit of a newbie here.  I have a new Dell e521, running a AMD Athlon 4600, with integrated nic (Broadcom from lspci).  I've installed successfully, but I don't have any internet access.  I type ifconfig, and I see eth0, I just don't get an IP address (DHCP), and when I statically set it, I can't see anything on the network.  Thing is, if I boot to the x86 drake CD, my network works fine.  Any ideas how to troubleshoot?
<Cyber> hmm
<Manstein> Did u edit the sources.list file urself gharz?
<Cyber> seems ive got it formatting
<Cyber> !ping
<ubotu> ping: network unreachable
<noelferreira_>  how can i have four primary partitions at only one hard drive?
<gharz> Manstein, i just copied previously
<gharz> Manstein, from a certain site.
<gharz> Manstein, and now i can't remember which is which
<Manstein> well what it basicly says is that apt-get is not sure one of the entries in sources.list is trustworthy
<Manstein> i GUESS
<nothlit> Yeah, you need to install the ubuntu trusted keys
<varsendaggr> i need to get a fps like ut   how should i install it?
<gharz> Manstein, uhmmm... thanks. i'll try to search which source is it.
<nothlit> reinstall ubuntu-keyring
<Manstein> well GL
<dbcalo> does anyone her know much about cedega on edgy?
<dbcalo> hard locks the system when i run it.
<Manstein> which game are u trying to emulate?
<dbcalo> haven't got to games yet. cedega itself hard locks the system.
<nothlit> dbcalo #cedega
<dbcalo> been there, trying to broaden my search.
<Manstein> dbcalo, i'm running WoW on Wine, no problems
<Manstein> first game ever on Linux
<SeyToN> can you crack cedega?
<Manstein> wasn't that much of a proble
<Manstein> m
<dbcalo> tired that but the cursor was always on top.
<Manstein> i had that but only in D3D mode
<dbcalo> ahh
<Cas> I think my apt db is borked, is there a way to regenerate everything (e.g. by deleting /var/cache/apt) ?currently all the apt* programs give me a segfault
<dbcalo> latest version of wine?
<Pie-rate> This is really, really, really, really, weird. It has to be a bug. When I move my (totally working) WoW launcher from the desktop to the panel, it stops working.
<Manstein> latest is 0.9.9 ?
<Manstein> i'm using 0.9.26
<Pie-rate> when i make a new launcher on the panel, it doesn't work
<stalefries> Pie-rate: does your launcher use a relative path to the executable?
<Pie-rate> when i make a shell script that cds to the WoW directory and runs it, it doesn't work.
<Pie-rate> stalefries: no
<Manstein> Pie-rate are u using cedega of wine?
<Pie-rate> wine
<stalefries> Pie-rate: what errors do oyu get?
<stalefries> *you
<Pie-rate> no errors
<dbcalo> think i was using 0.9.6
<Manstein> Pie-rate, what version of wine/
<Pie-rate> 0.9.26
<Manstein> what gpu?
<nothlit> Pie-rate, are you using wine c:/Program\ Files..?.
<Pie-rate> that shouldn't matter, it works from the desktop
<kwilliams0> hello, bit of a newbie here.  I have a new Dell e521, running a AMD Athlon 4600, with integrated nic (Broadcom from lspci).  I've installed successfully, but I don't have any internet access.  I type ifconfig, and I see eth0, I just don't get an IP address (DHCP), and when I statically set it, I can't see anything on the network.  Thing is, if I boot to the x86 drake CD, my network works fine.  Any ideas how to troubleshoot?
<Pie-rate> nothlit, no, its in /home/jschall/World of Warcraft
<[Ag0ny] > <[Ag0ny] > can anybody help me switch from gcj to sun's jdk ? I've already installed the jdk but I'm having trouble switching the default associations
<Pie-rate> manstein, if you must know, its an evga nvidia geforce 7800gt
<edbe> I'm running xfce & want to start amarok that hide in a 'virtual kde panel' ... how to make amarok start WITHOUT going to the panel?
<[Ag0ny] > disregard the blatant fact that I copied it from another channel, I haven't gotten an answer anywhere yet
<edbe> I know .... just delete all config files related to amarok ... no?
<nothlit> Pie-rate, did you try a shell script in PATH that uses an a absolute path?
<belfegorash> do you know a good mp3 player ?
<belfegorash> for ubuntu
<stalefries> belfegorash: rhythmbox, xmms, banshee, beep media player, etc
<Pie-rate> nothlit, no, but i tried a shell script in /home/jschall, i'll move it to /usr/bin
<stalefries> !mp3 | belfegorash
<ubotu> belfegorash: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Manstein> Pie-rate, i misread, i thought u couldn't get it to work in the first place.
<Cas> belfegorash: beep-media-player if you like winamp like, or amarok if you like iTunes like
<belfegorash> ok thank you
<nothlit> theres xmms, exaile, banshee, muine, quodlibet, and listen as well
<Manstein> which one do u guys use btw :D
<Pie-rate> nothlit, moving it to /usr/bin worked
<nothlit> Pie-rate, yayyyy :)
<Manstein> gratz
<edbe> bastard ... amarok still hides in a virtual kde panel
<belfegorash> i have xmms i will stay on this thanks
<dbcalo> can someone read my error output and help me figure out what it means? http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7404
<varsendaggr> i like mplayer
<varsendaggr> and xmms
<stalefries> Pie-rate: it's suggested you put it in /usr/local/bin, to follow conventions
<Pie-rate> stalefries: done
<Pie-rate> what conventions are these anyway?
<stalefries> Pie-rate: good. That's the "conventional" place for users' hand-installed binaries
<stalefries> Pie-rate: basically, if you use nautilus to install it, put it there :)
<nothlit> Pie-rate, local is for anything specific to that computer
<dope> is there any major difference between kubuntu and ubuntu besides gnome/kde?
<nothlit> Pie-rate, rather than a system wide thing
<Pie-rate> dope: no
<dope> :O
<stalefries> dope: not really, some gnome/kde specific apps perhaps
<Pie-rate> you can turn ubuntu into kubuntu by typing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<isaac_> Hello
<dope> heh
<stalefries> !-desktop | dope
<ubotu> dope: desktop is <alias> desktops - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 11:23:31
<nothlit> dope, kubuntu still has gnome-app-install i think
<stalefries> !desktop | dope
<ubotu> dope: The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<stalefries> rather
<Manstein> What do u guys advice, gnome / kde ?
<dope> i think gnome?
<stalefries> Manstein: don't start that flamewar, please :). But I use gnome
<dope> so should new people use ubuntu rather than kubuntu/xubuntu?
<varsendaggr> Manstein, what do you like   simple or complex?
<stalefries> dope: it's your choice, ubuntu is by far the most used (and hence most supported by the community), but that may be because of fame more than choice
<dope> ah, ok cool
<dope> bbl
<Pie-rate> Manstein: do you like icons that wont stop annoying you with their stupid bouncing? KDE is for you :) (please don't kill me everyone :()
<varsendaggr> Manstein, use them both and then make a choice.....    use fluxbox a little to
<dbcalo> ok, so i think my problem is that my custom kernel is busted. the only reason i compiled is becuase i couldn't get the lastest nv drivers to build a kernel module for the common kernel.
<isaac_>  I tried to install mysql, and i can't put the password, and it response an error
<Manstein> no flame intended, gnome is just my first installation, never used kde before
<isaac_> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<isaac_> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<stalefries> Manstein: right, but you know how these things end up :)
<Manstein> yups, i ought to know better :/
<Manstein> what have i done :D?
<varsendaggr> use kde but leave before it makes you too hard.  use gnome but leave before it makes you too soft and use sunscreen
<nothlit> Manstein, i use neither, if that helps
<joe7d6> urgent help folks, anyone out there experienced with aiglx + ati config. help would be appreaciated TIA :)
<Manstein> ur just running shell?
<nothlit> isaac_, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<stalefries> Manstein: I imagine he's got fluxbox or xfce
<nothlit> !aiglx | joe7d6
<ubotu> joe7d6: AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<stalefries> Manstein: although just shell still happens
<richiefrich> isaac_ mysql -u root -h localhost -p  ?
<isaac_> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<isaac_> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<richiefrich> isaac_ /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'
<FaithX> I have a breezy system with pop-ups coming on the screen... I can't figure which process it is... I'm wondering if evolution has been compromised?
<isaac_> sudo: /etc/init.d/mysql: command not found
<stalefries> Why is aiglx is #ubuntu-xgl? wouldn't #ubuntu-aiglx make more sense?
<stalefries> FaithX: popups? howso?
<nothlit> xgl was first
<nothlit> so it all just gets redirected there for general help
<richiefrich> isaac_ did you install it ?
<stalefries> ah
<Manstein> stalefries: Gnome it will stay then
<isaac_> richiefrich... it response the same error
<FaithX> Fullscreen pics of sheilas in underwear... motorbikes... patterns... but the screensaver is turned off.
<richiefrich> isaac_ sudo apt-get install mysql ?
<isaac_> richiefrich: yes i did, i few minutes ago by synaptic
<nothlit> isaac_, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<cmt^^> Hey guys
<stalefries> FaithX: are you browsing the web?
<FaithX> Nope
<stalefries> !hi | cmt^^
<ubotu> cmt^^: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cmt^^> what's the longest vpenis you've seen? (virtual penis)
<nothlit> cmt^^, inappropriate
<edbe> I believe my ubuntu is bloated ... but I just do not know from where should I start to make it leaner & less fatty
<stalefries> cmt^^: that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, I think
<FaithX> edbe: xubuntu
<nothlit> stalefries, no ubuntu-offtopic is pg
<edbe> I have xubuntu kubuntu ubuntu
<richiefrich> isaac_ start it 1st
<stalefries> nothlit:  pg?
<kwilliams0> ok, how do I figure out what is on each irq channel?
<cmt^^> come on, it's a system-info-script
<nothlit> stalefries, sry not pg, 'family-friendly'
<stalefries> nothlit: oh, ok
<cmt^^> stalefries - nothlit - it's not what it sounds like
<isaac_> i  can start mysql :S
<edbe> to any experience linux user here ,,, after sometimes do you feel that your system is 'bloated' too ... and you dont really experience the same thing with any other distros before?
<richiefrich> isaac_ :)
<nothlit> cmt^^, regardless, don't use that word
<isaac_> sorry, i can't start mysql
<stalefries> edbe: sure, I get that feeling, then I uninstall some programs I don't use and feel better :)
<nothlit> edbe, ubuntu is relatively bloated compared to other distros
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<FaithX> It is not my box... I installed it... but apparently you can just login and wait... then a fullscreen will appear
<cmt^^> nothlit - i'm so sorry then
<edbe> thanks nothlit ... I'm not an orphan now ... but do you know why?
<Cyber> im still having issues, that hard drive that the install kept crashing on, i cant see it from windows to format it :/
<nothlit> edbe, no but it sounds offtopic
<edbe> stalefries, my laptop has 120GB .... I dont mind throwing 15GB only for anything linux
<nothlit> Cyber, put in the ubuntu livecd, then boot it and go to system -> administration -> gparted and format it from there
<stalefries> edbe: it's more like a placebo effect than anything :)
<edbe> I do the same with other distros too ... but I dont have the feeling that it is 'bloated'
<Cyber> heh, would have been nice to have been told that earlyer :P!
<edbe> let me start from the services first
<Cyber> do you think the hard drive is busted tho? i can see it in linux tho, windows doesnt pick up the drive
<edbe> stopping some unnecessary daemons
<nothlit> Cyber, probably not
<Cyber> just a windows issues
<Cyber> issue*
<nothlit> A formatting /partition/filesystem issue
<Cyber> ok cool
<Cyber> let me restart using the live CD & format it using gparted
<Cyber> altho nothlit i did use sudo mkfs /dev/hda1
<Cyber> wouldnt that format it?
<vonguard> hello
<SeyToN> hi
<vonguard> so, ok
<vonguard> i have had a wireless problem for weeks
<vonguard> my card will not disassociate with my home network
<SeyToN> did u use ndiswrapper or madwifi?
<vonguard> in public, it sees nothing, and only has my home network available
<vonguard> neither, my card just worked, before
<vonguard> it's intel onboard
<dsdg> helo, silly question but how do i get a service like ssh to start up automatically when the pc boots in dapper?
<vonguard> dsdg: services control panelo in administration menu under system menu
<SeyToN> did u configured samba?
<dsdg> vonguard, im in with ssh...
<dsdg> how do i do this in the shell?
<vonguard> oh, then it's a config and an init.d thingie, i bet
<vonguard> samba?
<Catshrimp> dsdg: are you using openssh-server?
<SeyToN> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<vonguard> i think yeah
<vonguard> i do have samba running
<Catshrimp> dsdg: because I think upon installation it will start automatically.
<vonguard> would samba mess with my wireless preferences?
<Catshrimp> dsdg: it's at least placed in init.d upon install
<paguilera> Hello
<vonguard> hello paguilera
<SeyToN> whats the issue driver or connection?
<paguilera> Hi vonguard.
<dsdg> Catshrimp, yes it starts automattically but i want to know where to enable disable startup services,
<vonguard> where can i delete my network prefernces?
<vonguard> dsdg: init.d
<Catshrimp> dsdg: one of the rc's
<vonguard> what is that, /var?
<vonguard> or /root?
<noodles12> how do i fix this problem when compiling in kdevelop for c++
<noodles12> "configure: error: cannot run C++ compiled programs.
<noodles12> If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.
<noodles12> "
<paguilera> Any ideas as to what I can do to see what's causing firefox to segfault each time I try to start it?
<dbcalo> i cant get the nvidia module to compile or load. any tips?
<vonguard> noodles12: check yer compile options
<SeyToN> vonguard: have a look to this site
<SeyToN> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<noiesmo> paguilera, did it start after you add a new plugin or flash ??
<dsdg> Catshrimp, i see the rc.0 rc.1 and files in them, hmm, with gentoo i cant do rc-update add sshd <runlevel>
<paguilera> I had tried adding Java plugin earlier this evening, but when it didn't work, I used synaptic to uninstall.
<cmt^^> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<paguilera> and it had seemed to be working ok.
<paguilera> But just a few minutes ago, it crashed as I was browsing multiple sites.
<dope> herro
<Catshrimp> dsdg: it's the same sort of thing.  rc1.d seems to contain the ssh startup script
<vonguard> SeyToN: thanks, but my issue is with wireless card strangeness...
<vonguard> not really a samba problem
<dope> so i was playing with something and now my login screen comes up but the little ubuntu bar that's supposed to come up right after it and shows stuff being loaded doesn't come up.  what did i do?
<vonguard> unless there is some conflict possible that i am unaware of
<dope> and i can't get to my desktop
<thevenin> why would ubuntu dapper drake server freeze everytime i do this http://pastebin.ca/271481 and require a reboot
<noiesmo> paguilera, not sure then sorry have had firefox crash aftr adding extensions or plugin's and removing them has fix the issue
<vonguard> dope: perhaps you didled yer graphic card options?
<dope> i installed beryl
<dope> i think that's what it was
<SeyToN> i guess thats a technical problem...
<Hooked-on-GL> <3 beryl
<vonguard> yeah
<dope> and it wasn't workin so i removed and now i'm still screwed
<vonguard> it's beryl
<paguilera> noiesmo: It actually took me a couple tries to get Java out.  I'm wondering if maybe I didn't get it all the way removed.
<michael__> Quick question... I hope... My university uses something called Air Projector that installs to C:\Program Files\komatsu\AirProjector Client.exe - is there any equivalent of this in Linux?
<vonguard> check the beryl install sites out there
<vonguard> digg had a bunch
<dope> i can't get to my desktop :/
<vonguard> links
<vonguard> sudo apt-get install links
<vonguard> or lynx
<vonguard> whichever one is in synaptic
<vonguard> it's a text-based web browser
<paguilera> links is in synaptic
<dope> oh
<dope> well how do i just get my desktop to come back :(
<vonguard> so, install links, then head to google
<dope> i've had nothing but problems trying to get beryl or compiz to work
<vonguard> trash yer x11 config?
<dope> ah crap
<vonguard> hehe, that's why they're both beta
<dope> lemme try to reinstall the vid card driver
<dope> again
<necrodrako> i need help
<nothlit> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> !x-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LoneShadow> anyone using ubuntu on usb flash drive ?
<nothlit> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<necrodrako> in my ubuntu, when i go to websites with sound i cant hear anything
<vonguard> not i, LoneShadow
<necrodrako> i have my sound setup correctly however
<vonguard> necrodrako: have you installed automatix?
<thevenin> !sound | necrodrako
<ubotu> necrodrako: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<vonguard> !automatix
* SeyToN 5min left to install xfce
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<vonguard> doh
<slop> help!  in my unending quest to figure out why i don't get sound in flash 9, i tried running firefox in console...when i watch a flash movie, i get a TON of errors in the console that don't mean much to me....could anyone be so kind to take a look at them, and see if it means anything to them?  they are posted here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35892/
<nothlit> !easyubuntu | vonguard
<ubotu> vonguard: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<vonguard> oh god! no easy ubuntu
<necrodrako> i dont think i have automatix
<noiesmo> paguilera, you could always move your ~/.mozilla directory then when you start firefox it will be recreated if firefox works ok then a file in your profiles .mozilla folder is causeing the problem
<vonguard> what a pile
<vonguard> everytime i've tried it, it goes sideways
<vonguard> automatix works great for me
<dope> ugh i don't know what it is
<paguilera> noiesmo: Ahh... I didn't think of that.  Thanks.  Trying it now.
<noiesmo> paguilera, if it makes no diff move it back
<vonguard> dope: get yer x11 config file, in yer home directory
<vonguard> open it and try commenting out stuff at random
<SeyToN> fvck automatix
<vonguard> or with purpose
<dope> lol
<vonguard> mv it and rename it
<LoneShadow> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<vonguard> it'll be remade next time you launch xwin
<necrodrako> what is automatix
<cybermad> i got this error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/vuOPui45.html when tried install PrintPro, because i want to use the driver for Epson LQ-1170. That printer is not listed when i add that printer. Any idea?
<LoneShadow> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<LoneShadow> !livecdpersistence
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about livecdpersistence - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vonguard> cybermad: printer stuff is the worst. sorry, i can't think of anything
<vonguard> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<michael__> My university uses something called Air Projector that installs to C:\Program Files\komatsu\AirProjector Client.exe - is there any equivalent of this in Linux?
<paguilera> noiesmo: I tried that.  No dice.  Still a segfault with core dump.
<necrodrako> vonguard, what is automatix, and how o i install it
<cybermad> actually i already add other printer (HP LaserJet 1100) and it success, i can print from it
<nothlit> !automatix | necrodrako
<ubotu> necrodrako: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<vonguard> http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<cybermad> but problem.. i can not install Epson LQ-1170 :( that's old printer.. just wondering why CUPS not support it
<vonguard> their site is a bit borked right now
<dope> i'm really at a loss here.  what would cause the desktop not to load?
<vonguard> no cups drivers on the epson site, eh?
<gharz> guys, i've installed xserver-xgl and compiz & compiz-gnome... i followed the instructions from help.ubuntu.com ... but when i run the compiz --replace gconf & i get this msg No composit extension
<necrodrako> what can i do to enable the usage of dound on websites
<necrodrako> such as youtube
<vonguard> dope: have you trashed yer X11config file?
<Catshrimp> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dope> i should remove?
<nothlit> !xgl | gharz
<ubotu> gharz: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<vonguard> rename
<vonguard> x11config.old
<dope> what happens then?
<Catshrimp> !x-server
<vonguard> then, restart x11
<cybermad> vonguard err.. i haven't check it, but i already tried google and find printpro, but there is problem when install it, please open that link to see the error message
<cmt^^> I've just downloaded "Risk_install_1.0.8.8.jar" (the classic strategy board-game for java) - but how do I install it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dope> isn't it xorg.conf?
<Catshrimp> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cmt^^> !jar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cybermad> i tried keyword:  PPD LQ-1170  on google
<vonguard> sorry cybermad, i do not know what to tell you.
<cmt^^> How do I install from .jar-files?
<vonguard> dope: yeah, i think
<[Ag0ny] > can anybody help me switch from gcj to sun's jdk ? I've already installed the jdk but I'm having trouble switching the associations
<dope> ok brb
<vonguard> rename, restart x
<dope> what's the command to rename?
<dope> mv?
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : whoa
<lovloss> bery;
<cybermad> ok
<vonguard> tall order
<cybermad> thank you
<necrodrako> excuse me, i cant hear any sound from my web browser what could be the problem
<vonguard> yes dope
<vonguard> mv
<dope> ok thx
<[Ag0ny] > vonguard: that bad?
<lovloss> beryl's quiet... how do you make it so that when you load beryl it doesnt erase that bar along the top of each window - close, maximize, minimize , etc
<cybermad> i can not find Epson LX-300 too... it really worst! :P
<Geoffrey2> cybermad, is that a printer with a parallel printer cable?
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : java fun ness, is assured
<vonguard> one sec
<cybermad> Geoffrey2 yes
<[Ag0ny] > I'm trying to get eclipse to work, and gcj just doesn't cut it, so I need to pull the association from it and use sun's jre instead
<[Ag0ny] > thanks
<lovloss> its some sort of string you add to xorg
<vonguard> hrmmm
<cybermad> Geoffrey2 i want test install the LQ-1170, then LX-300.. ok.. we're discuss the 1st problem LQ-1170
<vonguard> ok, [Ag0ny] : uninstall eclipse
<dope> that didn't do it
<[Ag0ny] > done
<vonguard> install jdk from synaptic
<[Ag0ny] > I installed in manually
<vonguard> is gcj in synaptic?
<dope> man i'm so screwed
<cybermad> but i already add LaserJet 1100 from HP and it works..
<vonguard> dope: yer gonna be ok
<vonguard> just breath
<[Ag0ny] > I can't find any jre or jdk in synaptic
<dope> heh
<dope> so what do i do now? :(
<vonguard> dope: sudo apt-get install links
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : it's in there
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : sun made a big stink about putting it in there
<nothlit> lovloss, no, that means emerald isn't working properly
<paguilera> I believe it's listed under Sun in the S section instead of by itself.
<dope> i think beryl fubared my system
<vonguard> dope: yer data is still there
<vonguard> are you on that box now, dope?
<noiesmo> paguilera, is firefox installed thru synaptic
<dope> i know but my desktop isn't
<dope> yea
<vonguard> ok
<dope> i'm using the ctrl alt f1 etc keys
<vonguard> we just need to get beryl off there
<vonguard> you got gnome or kde installed?
<dope> gnome
<dope> ubuntu
<paguilera> noiesmo: Should be.  It's from the basic install.
<vonguard> ok, if kde is installed, we could load into that
<paguilera> noiesmo: I'll double check now, though.
<vonguard> go vi that x11.conf
<vonguard> figure out where it says gnome
<vonguard> change it to kde
<vonguard> right guys?
<vonguard> anyone wanna help me out here?
<dope> i do
<vonguard> i so shouldn't be the one giving out all this tech support
<noiesmo> paguilera, you could try sudo apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox && sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox that will cause it to be removed and all config files should be purged then it will be reinstalled
<vonguard> dope: you get links installed yet?
<dope> i think
<noiesmo> vonguard, what do you want to do login to kde instead of gnome
<nothlit> noiesmo, lol that will break ubuntu-desktop
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : the synaptic pkackage is called sun-java-jdk
<nothlit> vonguard, elinks/links2/w3m > links
<vonguard> noiesmo: dope has installed beryl, and it's gone sideways on him
<vonguard> dope cannot log into gnome now. x11 eats it after login
<vonguard> i figure kde might work
<dope> my login screen comes up
<[Ag0ny] > maybe a repository problem? I can't find any jdk or jre package and I have all the multiverse/universe repositories enabeled
<paguilera> ok.  What should I be doing then?  If that breaks Ubuntu, it's something I definitely do not want to do.
<vonguard> nothlit: i agree
<dope> but when i login it's just the background color and a mouse
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : go to the section where packages begin with S
<Catshrimp> Hm, okay guys, xserver is install, xdm is install.  xorg has been configured as to my current hardware settings.  when I run sudo xdm, I get a blank screen and am then returned to the command prompt.  I checked /var/log/xdm.log and it says "error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy"
<Catshrimp> Anyone have any idea?
<vonguard> sun-java5-jdk
<vonguard> that's the name of the package
<Geoffrey2> cybermad, ah, here we go....if LQ-1170 is not available, EPSON reccomends the LQ-850 as the next best choice, and that IS supported by CUPS, so install that one and see how it works
<lovloss> seriously guys. when i load beryl the window at the top bar goes away. always had. I just have to add some obscure command line to xorg.conf
<[Ag0ny] > vonguard: I see sunclock and sunclock-maps only
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : are you on Edgy?
<[Ag0ny] > yes, using kde
<cybermad> Geoffrey2 how do you get that information?
<nothlit> !beryl | lovloss
<ubotu> lovloss: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<foo> How can I select something for start up? I forgot.. sys- I thought. Like chkconfig
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : i dunno what to tell you. i see it in my list, and i have multi and uni only
<[Ag0ny] > so I have adept instead of synaptic
<vonguard> same repositories
<cybermad> Geoffrey2 actually right now i tried install Omni package
<paguilera> [Ag0ny] : I see it fine on my side.  Are you looking below sunclock?
<lovloss> the guys in #beryl are being stupid
<necrodrako> whats a good program for clearing temp files
<vonguard> heh, beta software enthusiasts
<[Ag0ny] > I have main, uni, backports and security all enabled and nothing :/
<noiesmo> nothlit, is mozilla-firefox tide to the ubuntu-desktop package I'm on kubuntu but I removed kubuntu-desktop and just run kde
<vonguard> hey [Ag0ny] : it's in System Utilities (universe)
<nothlit> [Ag0ny] , what about multiverse
<[Ag0ny] > sudo apt-cache search sun-java-jdk yeilds nothing as well
<vonguard> yeah, install multi!
<nothlit> noiesmo, yeah but if you tell people to break the -desktop metapackages you have to tell them to reinstall them
<Geoffrey2> cybermad, I checked Epson's website, downloaded the Product Information Guide for the EPSON LQ-1170....they give a list of printers in order of preference if your particular model is not supported....back in the days of DOS and Windows 3.1, that was a very real possibility
<vonguard> enable multiverse
<nothlit> noiesmo, otherwise upgrades won't work well
* Catshrimp sighs
<dope> i'm still screwed
<dope> ok brb
<[Ag0ny] > that's what I meant by backports, sorry
<noiesmo> nothlit, good point I did reinstall kubuntu-desktop when I upgraded from dapper to edgy :) then removed it lol
<vonguard> i agree
<Pie-rate> I want to run a game server, i want it to start when i start my computer, and i want it to automatically restart if/when it crashes. how would i write a script (or several scripts) to do these things?
<nothlit> !offtopic | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sushi_> what sort command could i use to sort the passwd file by UID?
<vonguard> Pie-rate: diddle init.d
<Geoffrey2> I presume the next Ubuntu release would be 7.xx?
<vonguard> sushi_: perhaps grep?
<[Ag0ny] > ok vonguard, I found the sun java jdk package, I took off multiverse and universe and re-added them and updated
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : nice
<vonguard> then do eclipse again
<vonguard> make sure to uninstall gcj!
<[Ag0ny] > ffs
<[Ag0ny] > now it crashes
<[Ag0ny] > I'll do it from command line
<vonguard> doh
<[Ag0ny] > and... I get a goddamn segmentation fault?!
<[Ag0ny] > wtf can't people code right?
<nothlit> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CountDown> I recently upgraded to Edgy and found that neither Ubuntu's default network monitor nor network-manager work properly anymore.  In particular, wireless networks are not handled by either.  I have to manually go into /etc/network/interfaces to configure a wireless network now.  Anyone else have similar problems and know of a solution?
<x-r00t-x> mecan anyone tell me who do i change ubuntu screen after grub menu and before login screen
<Catshrimp> Meh, okay, I found the culprit.  I appears not only xserver-xorg needs to be installed, but also x-window-system-core
<Geoffrey2> anyone tried Flash 9 for Windows under wine?  Does that work better under Ubuntu than the Flash 9 Beta for Linux does at present?
<vonguard> CountDown: I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM!
<vonguard> and i cannot find an answer!
<x-r00t-x> vonguard, what problem?
<CountDown> vonguard: I'm running on an IBM T42p.  What are you using?
<vonguard> the network manager is borrked
<CountDown> x-r00t-x: See my post above.
<vonguard> Asus Az3000
<dawkirst> Hi. This is off-topic, but I figured you guys would probably know: what brand of laptop should I be looking at when buying?
<vonguard> weird laptop, but it's an intel chipset
<vonguard> dawkirst: dell for price, apple for quality
<Stork> help, i don't know my sudo password, but do know my root password. what can i do?
<Cobain> dawkirst, im happy with my latitude d620
<Cobain> cost $900
<x-r00t-x> oh man i naver had problem like that so i am sorry
<vonguard> Stork: yer sudo password is yer root password
<Cobain> dell outlet is the best
<CountDown> vonguard: You have the same problem with both network monitor and network manager?
<dawkirst> vonguard: why Dell?
<vonguard> Dell is cheapest
<vonguard> $399, can't beat it
<vonguard> CountDown: i have a major network manager problem
<Cobain> latitudes come with a 3 year next business day on site warranty standard
<Stork> vonguard, it can't be. the root password doesn't work with sudo
<jamesbrose> How Do i change the resolution in the boot loading screen and the shutdown screen?
<dawkirst> Thanks; what about IBM / Lenovo?
<vonguard> CountDown: i can't see any wireless activity outside of my home network's. even when miles away
<Tomcat_> Stork: sudo password = user password
<Cobain> whoa google is down?
<vonguard> no, google is not down
<davor> Cobain umm, nope
<Cobain> nm back up..
<vonguard> yer probably having dns issues
<davor> Cobain lol
<Cobain> no it was a google message
<vonguard> really?
<vonguard> heh
<paguilera> Hmm... well, that didn't work.
<CountDown> vonguard: Yeah, it seems to work on booting up, but afterward goes kaput.
<Cobain> said something about "we are having technical problems"
<vonguard> CountDown: mine doesn't work at all
<Cobain> really old google logo too
<x-r00t-x> vonguard, can you tell me the price of core 2 duo laptop price ?
<irc> how do you install KDE and XORG when I didn't install the GUI in the first place.
<vonguard> CountDown: i used to have issues in dapper, on a different rig. ethereal would pull all traffic for 5 seconds, then see nothing
<belfegorash> when i switch user and try to login with root ...the password said that is invalid why?
<vonguard> x-r00t-x: no, but the web can
<x-r00t-x> irc, kde right ? ok try apt-get install kde-desktop
<[Ag0ny] > ok vonguard rebuilt my repository list again and finally got apt-get to let me try an install of sun-java5-jdk
<x-r00t-x> vonguard, find the price for me dude :D
* [Ag0ny]  crosses fingers
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : good luck
<vonguard> x-r00t-x: dood, come on. you can do this! besides, apple's are 1099
<irc> r00tZ thanks bro.  I really appreciate it.
<x-r00t-x> irc,  you are welcome
<vonguard> belfegorash: because ubuntu does not like it when you login as root
<x-r00t-x> irc, if you want to install gnome . apt-get install gnome-desktop
<vonguard> belfegorash: it prefers you to login as user, then sudo -s
<Cobain> http://www.smokedot.org/screenshot.png
<x-r00t-x> irc,  and i dont know about XORG
<belfegorash> aha ok thanku u
<irc> x-r00t-x: i think it's just a matter of apt-get install xorg...
<Cobain> no one else keeps getting that message randomly? maybe its just with the customized page
<vonguard> yeah
<vonguard> google looks fine to me
<x-r00t-x> irc,  maybe its something like xorg-desktop or xorg . you may try ubuntuguide.org
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<jamesbrose> How Do i change the resolution in the boot loading screen and the shutdown screen?
<mneptok> but gnome-desktop depends on xserver-xorg, so it should resolve for that dep when you install gnome
<x-r00t-x> jamesbrose, umm where ? i didnt get you
<mneptok> jamesbrose: by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Catshrimp> irc: you need to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get the kde desktop
<jamesbrose> <mneptok> I have a 15 inch lcd, what do i need to change?
<x-r00t-x> jamesbrose,   vga=785
<x-r00t-x> 
<x-r00t-x> 640x480  ,  vga=788
<x-r00t-x> 
<x-r00t-x> 800x600 ,  vga=791
<x-r00t-x> 
<x-r00t-x> 1024x768 ,  vga=794
<x-r00t-x> 
<x-r00t-x> 1280x1024
<x-r00t-x> oops sorry
<mneptok> x-r00t-x: please don't paste flood
<vonguard> eh, who cares
<jamesbrose> what about depth, Do i need to add something for that?
<vonguard> i'm not offended
<x-r00t-x> mneptok, i know the rules. ok?
<vonguard> jamesbrose: depth is the number of colors
<mneptok> x-r00t-x: then please don't paste flood ;)
<x-r00t-x> jamesbrose,  find # defoptions=quiet splash
<x-r00t-x> mneptok,  its was my mistake. get it ?
<mneptok> x-r00t-x: apology accepted.
<jamesbrose> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hdd3 ro quiet splash vga=791
<jamesbrose> correct?
<mneptok> correct
<x-r00t-x> yes
<mneptok> jamesbrose: you can add that parameter to the commented section that gets automatically added with kernel updates
<Lovloss> #beryl is silent and dead, but i *REALLY* need someone who knows this stuff :,(
<jamesbrose> ok
<mneptok> (just do not uncomment it)
<Lovloss> every single time i install it, it seems like i get an error starting x after a rooboot
<Lovloss> *re
<vonguard> Lovloss: check digg for beryl links>
<vonguard> ?
<vonguard> lots of howtos there
<x-r00t-x> Lovloss, everyone knew that :P
<Lovloss> I had a guy who made the beryl official website walk me through installation
<vonguard> heh, beryl = beta!
<[Ag0ny] > :> it crashes
<x-r00t-x> he didnt update the grub . sudo update-grub
<[Ag0ny] > :(
<x-r00t-x> :S
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : oh no!
<x-r00t-x> crash what?
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : have you first uninstalled gcj?
<[Ag0ny] > yeup
<vonguard> [Ag0ny]  is having problems with the KDE equivalent of Synaptic
<Lovloss> Look, i think the problem is that i downloaded an nvidia driver. the errors it gives me are all nvidia
<Justy-> Hello, good morning everybody
<vonguard> hi
<mneptok> [Ag0ny] : do the command line tools work (apt-get, aptitude, etc)?
<belfegorash> when in instal ubuntu imust instal and drivers?
<[Ag0ny] > :/ hold on
<[Ag0ny] > I've been using the command line tools sofar since I gave up on adept
<Catshrimp> belfegorash: depends on your hardware config
<Lovloss> does anyone know how to go about choosing an nvidia driver for your architecture? Im using a Geforce FX 5500 and my CPU is 1.5 ghz with a cache of 64 kb
<belfegorash> is old
<vonguard> belfegorash: it should handle it, but for advanced graphics cards, like new nvidias, you have to install the company's version
<mneptok> [Ag0ny] : so that's yes, the CLI tools work?
<Catshrimp> belfegorash: probably not then
<belfegorash> i have nvidia geforce 4 mx
<[Ag0ny] > yes
<belfegorash> is old
<[Ag0ny] > sort of
<Catshrimp> belfegorash: probably not then
<[Ag0ny] > the eclipse I installed crashes
<x-r00t-x> mneptok, hey can you paste your grub.lst to pastebin ? plesae...
<vonguard> belfegorash: that card is very underpowered, it may not do even the simplest things
<[Ag0ny] > jdk seems fine though
<mneptok> [Ag0ny] : and you're trying to use Adept?
<belfegorash> ok thanks
<[Ag0ny] > not anymore
<[Ag0ny] > I can function on a cli
<vonguard> heh
<mneptok> [Ag0ny] : so ... you want help with Adept, Eclipse, or .... ?
<Cyber> hi guys
<vonguard> eclipse is in universe, right?
<[Ag0ny] > it's more of getting eclipse to install and work that I'm concerned about
<vonguard> [Ag0ny]  wants to install SUn JDK and run Eclipse on it
<Lovloss> :( *sits on install disk, knowing that he probably has to clean install ubuntu AGAIN*
<Cyber> does this look right?  The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<Cyber>      partition #1 of /dev/hdb as ext3
<Cyber>      partition #5 of /dev/hdb as swap
<vonguard> Lovloss: stay away from xgl and beryl for now
<x-r00t-x> Cyber,  maybe
<[Ag0ny] > I've successfully apt-got sun-java5-jdk and the eclipse packages and dependencies
<x-r00t-x> yes Cyber
<vonguard> Cyber: yes
<Cyber> thanks x-root
<[Ag0ny] > but eclipse crashes on launch
<Cyber> i been having such issues with trying to get it set up
<[Ag0ny] > and the logs aren't telling me much
<Catshrimp> Lovloss: it's not the end of the world.  ask me how many times i've installed operating systems just tonight ;)
<Lovloss> *sigh*
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : hell
<[Ag0ny] > worse
<Cyber> so i deleted every thing on the hard drive and left it empty, then i let the auto formater do that
<tyrone> vonguard: lol you new and not able to install xgl huh?
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : perhaps a restart?
<[Ag0ny] > :/
<Lovloss> i used to use beryl all the time, just in glx mode with the basic driver, not in aiglx...
<Cyber> if this thing crashes while trying to install python again im going to kill some one
<[Ag0ny] > we'll see I guess
<vonguard> tyrone: i just avoid volotile stuff
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, are you trying to make ubuntu default
<vonguard> tyrone: i use ubuntu on my work machine, so i don't want to have turbulence.
<Cyber> yea, its a clean hard drive
<Lovloss> I wonder if my hardware is too crappy for AIXGL
<tyrone> vonguard: i got the nicks confused nvm
<Cyber> it must be the only OS on the system
<x-r00t-x> Cyber,  then have fun :D
<Cyber> lol why u say taht?
<Cyber> some whint wrong in that config?
<x-r00t-x> :P coz i did
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, not at all
<Cyber> hmm lol why is it gonna be fun? lol its a mission to get it working hey?
<belfegorash> does Synaptic have antivirus?
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, i just love to say "wow" coz new hdd :P
<Cyber> ???
<Cyber> why?
<x-r00t-x> oh man
<vonguard> belfegorash: clamantivirus
<x-r00t-x> i dont know
<Cyber> its not new =D it had M$ on it a while back, formated it now to be just linux
<Cyber> i want to use ubuntu as my workstation
<Cyber> moving over from M$
<tyrone> *angrily bytes the head of a chocolate santa
<mneptok> x-r00t-x: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok/menu.lst.txt
<Lovloss> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* Catshrimp wishes tyrone would share some
<x-r00t-x> tnx mneptok
<tyrone> Catshrimp: i can ssh you some
<belfegorash> vonguard: clamav?
<Catshrimp> tyrone: not a chance ;)
<Cyber> this had better work this time, it seems to crash when trying to install python tho :/
<tyrone> cps tyrone@localhost: ~/choclatesanta Catshrimp:remote: ~/pieceof.santa
<Catshrimp> tyrone: how about I ssh into your client and scp the santa back over?
<vonguard> belfegorash: yes
<belfegorash> thank u
<Catshrimp> tyrone: ah, that works :D
<tyrone> Catshrimp: i'm wondrin if i did this right
* Catshrimp vigorously chews at the chocolate
<Catshrimp> tyrone: close enough for me.  It's 3 in the morning :o
<tyrone> 9 am here
<Catshrimp> tyrone: you stay up all night?
<vonguard> damn network crap
<vonguard> i still can't get my wireless card to see anything but my home network
<belfegorash> when i install him i can find it:(
<tyrone> Catshrimp: nah i'm off school
<Cyber> here HELP ME!
<Cyber>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 538, in progress_loop
<Cyber>     raise RuntimeError, ("Install failed with exit code %s; see "
<Cyber> its giving me that same error ALL the time :/
<Catshrimp> tyrone: me too (until the 1st of January)  I should probably get some sleep too though.  I've been up until at least 6 in the morning every night this past week :/
<vonguard> cyber: bad juju
<Cyber> thats in the install, the installer keeps crashing
<tyrone> Cyber: d'oh pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Cyber> lol sorry
<Cyber> lol @ juju tho =D
<belfegorash> i dont know where he goes this clamav
<Cyber> oh well now that i pasted and messed with every ones clients and added a little extra kb's to your usage can any one help me?
<tyrone> Catshrimp: are you allready on vacation?
<vonguard> sorry cyber, not sure what to tell you
<Cyber> x-root-x ure here arnt u?
<vonguard> my company is forcing me to stay home tomorrow
<vonguard> to use up my vacation days
<Cyber> u think you could help me with that?
<Catshrimp> tyrone: yep I started break about a week before thanksgiving
<x-r00t-x> Cyber,  yes
<tyrone> Cyber: i'm only forwarding the anger i get for pasting :-P
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, with what?
<Cyber> no worries tyrone =D
<Cyber> x-root-x my installer keeps crashing
<vonguard> cyber: yer installing python from synaptic?
<tyrone> Catshrimp: in krautland vacation starts the 22nd
<Cyber> any idea's if i paste you the crash reason?
<vonguard> no, apt, eh?
<Catshrimp> tyrone: you in highschool?
<tyrone> yep
<Cyber> vonguard: im doing it from the cd, live CD install to HD
<User2> hello everyone, my system ubuntu 6.10, how set mtu=1454 in my system boottime? is wifi dhcp mode of eth1
<Catshrimp> tyrone: I'm in college
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, i guess its filemissing
<Cyber> and it keeps crashing
<x-r00t-x> Cyber,  yes use pastebin.com
<vonguard> Cyber: don't do that
<vonguard> Cyber: do it with synaptic
<x-r00t-x> oh Cyber  then check your cd is ok or not
<vonguard> Cyber: the synaptic version will be newer if you get it from the internet
<tyrone> Catshrimp: what's the difference btw highschool and college
<vonguard> Cyber: change yer sources so it uses the net, not the cd
<Cyber> vonguard: i cant install anything
<Catshrimp> tyrone: college has longer breaks =)
<vonguard> Cyber?
<Cyber> i dont have a HD untill i have formated it and installed ubuntu
<vonguard> ??
<Cyber> atm im running off the liveCD & trying to install it to mah HD
<vonguard> ok
<belfegorash> pl tell me if i finished instal programs with Synaptic where it goes because i cant find it:(
<Catshrimp> belfegorash: try /usr/bin
<vonguard> so, next install, go through and tell it not to install python
<vonguard> can you do that?
<mneptok> belfegorash: sudo updatedb && sudo locate $appname
<vonguard> does it give you a package list?
<Cyber> but the installer keeps crashing with this paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35896/
<vonguard> also: is yer cd scratched?
<belfegorash> ok i will try now thanks
<User2> hello? help me pls, iam newber, my system ubuntu 6.10, how set mtu=1454 in my system boottime? is wifi dhcp mode of eth1
<Cyber> no vonguard, and i have done the CD check thing, and it says NO errors
<Cyber> this is the second buntu cd im trying
<tyrone> Catshrimp: i am in highschool... looked it up. college next year if everything works fine
<Cyber> both had no errors, but throw the same error :/
<vonguard> and EVERY time it crashes while installing python?
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, restart live cd and boot again with the live cd . on grub menu you can see test disk or something like that . select check disk . maybe some problem on your disk
<CVirus> Any Tibia players around ?
<Lovloss> Spomeone in #beryl said that i did not install a kernal module for nvidia.
<vonguard> yeah, good idea x-r00t-x
<Lovloss> Does anyone know the oslution?
<Cyber> done that x-root-x, for both cd's and there are no problems
<vonguard> Lovloss: go to nvidia.com and get the drivers
<nicholaspaul> Does anyone here know the diff between Ubuntu and Yellow Dog?
<tyrone> CVirus: maybe you convict me to start playing it
<Lovloss> I already installed an nvidia driver
<Catshrimp> tyrone: best of luck to you
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: yellow dog is it's own little linux distro for mac
<belfegorash> it doesnt work....
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: ubuntu is a debian-based distribution built in South Africa by people who talk funny
<nicholaspaul> vonguard: oh i see. Should it operate similar to Ubuntu on ppc?
<CVirus> tyrone: I haven't started playing it yet as i cant get it working on my Intel ... it needs an nvidia or an ATI ... thats why I need support getting it to work on Intel
<tyrone> Catshrimp: thx ^^ i'll just eat enough choc santas then i'll be ok
<nicholaspaul> vonguard: oh i talk funny too.. lol!
<Cyber> LOL vonguard i dont talk funny
<Cyber> !!!
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: well, similar in the same way that the mac os 9 is similar to mac os 7
* Catshrimp looks kinda craZy in the eyes 0.o
<vonguard> like.... same programs, different looks and behaviors
<Cyber> but yea, here is the paste of the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35896/ i can paste the full install log if you like?
<Lovloss> vonguard: I installed nvidia driver x86 i think
* Catshrimp disappears into a dark puff of smoke
<nicholaspaul> vonguard: aah. so commands should be similar?
<tyrone> free medieval fantasy?
<vonguard> Cyber: i think all south africans talk funny
<CVirus> tyrone: www.Tibia.com
<vonguard> in the same way new yorkers talk funny
<nicholaspaul> vonguard: some think I'm south african! heheh
<vonguard> and australians talk funny
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  and americans ;)
<Cyber> i am south african =D
<vonguard> most of all
<vonguard> americans talk like they have sticks up their butts
<meshyf> Is there a fairly easy way to get WPA encryption with my wifi card working?
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  dont knock it til you try it...
<tyrone> CVirus: damn you must be kiddin... you don't need any accerlation for this lol
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: hahah
<tyrone> it looks like crap :-)
<belfegorash> i trywith /usr/bin/ and i find clamscan...but it doesnt open
<vonguard> meshyf: not that i know of
<vonguard> i have hella wireless problems
<CVirus> tyrone: I know
<meshyf> Bummer :|
<vonguard> to use the american phrasing
* meshyf bummed out
<Cyber> how do i fix my error!
<Cyber> some one!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nicholaspaul> vonguard: i'm just worried that if i get into YDL that it will be a whole new set of problems. It does seem to install on ppc easier.
<vonguard> Cyber: did you try x-r00t-x's suggestion?
<tyrone> CVirus: so why would you need an ati or nv vga in order to play this?? o_0
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: it would be
<Cyber> vonguard: yes, before he suggested it, ive check both CD's and there are no problems on them
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: my advice? use ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  uh oh. so i should forget all i've learned?! [yea i'm thinking i should too... ] 
<vonguard> Cyber: he suggested checking the disk
<vonguard> Cyber: not the cd's
<Cyber> check the disk? how ??
<Lovloss> Im just getting zero help. I did *exactly* as people said to do to set up a new directx driver and beryl, and both times ive booted up and got a big "cant load x!" message
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: well, yellowdog, as far as i know, does not have much steam behind it. small developer group
<Lovloss> im at wits end
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: ubuntu is on fire. lots of movement and advancing.
<belfegorash> how can i open clamscan?is executable,with what?
<vonguard> Lovloss: dude, give up on beryl
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  oh yes, The forum is pretty quiet.
<Lovloss> vonguard: I like beryl.
<Cyber> u mean the HD right? but if the HD is borked, why can i see it in g-parted!!!! hey vonguard?
<Lovloss> vonguard: and i enjoyed using it a lot before i clean installed
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: yeah. ubuntu is very popular right now. i think it even pisses off some of the fatter, sassier Debian guys
<mneptok> nicholaspaul: what flavor of Mac do you have?
<vonguard> Lovloss: sometimes, in Linux, you just have to resign yourself to coming back in six months and trying again
<nicholaspaul> mneptok: well, the one in question is a Powerbook G3 Lombard.
<mneptok> nicholaspaul: you might want to use Xubuntu on that. you'll get better performance.
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: go for ubuntu
<Cyber> vonguard: how do i check the disk?
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, restart your pc
<x-r00t-x> ...
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: the best thing is Synaptic package manager. All the software that exists for the OS is available with 1 click
<Lovloss> Well. how helpfull.
<nicholaspaul> mneptok: vonguard.. yea. I think you're right.
<mneptok> nicholaspaul: the Lombards and Wall Streets and other pre-G4 P-books tend to be happier with Xubuntu
<vonguard> Lovloss: dude, beryl is not complete. software doesn't always work, esspecially when it's not done
<nicholaspaul> mneptok: yea? oh ok. i was wondering if YDL did something special for ppc?
<tyrone> Catshrimp: what do you study? insomnia?
<vonguard> VLC was like that for a long time
<vonguard> now it rules, but for the longest time, it pissed me off so bad
<Rprp> well
<Rprp> does someone know about APF?
<Rprp> hostname: Host name lookup failure
<mneptok> nicholaspaul: not really. but GNOME and KDE have higher hardware requirements than does XFCE
<Cyber> x-root-x ure talking about check the cd to make sure none of the files are currupt right? thats one of the options that comes up at boot "check CD" aswell as "boot or install ubuntu"
<vonguard> it's still buggy mind you
<Rprp> if i try to stop it
<Rprp> hostname: Host name lookup failure
<vonguard> damn lazy, riotous french
<Rprp> /# apf -f
<Rprp> hostname: Host name lookup failure
<Rprp> :(
<x-r00t-x> Cyber,  yes .
<Rprp> Can someone me help?
<gemby_> With APF?
<vonguard> Cyber: i think he meant to check the hard drive. there should be an option to do that
<mneptok> Rprp: APF? or AFP?
<Cyber> ok now x-r00t-x i have done that for both ubuntu cd's i have and both time it has said that the cd's are prefectly fine
<nicholaspaul> mneptok: one problem i'm running into is trying to find a wifi usb adapter. Do the same rules apply?
<Rprp> APF,
<Rprp> Its a firewall
<vonguard> and literally, check the cd face for scratches and boogers
<mneptok> yup
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, sorry i cant help more with it anymore
<meshyf> Anyone here use Democracy player?
<Rprp> But still it doesnt stop :/
<mneptok> nicholaspaul: don't the Lombards have built-in ethernet?
<Cyber> x-r00t-x:  thank you for ure help, i had already done that tho =D
<gemby_> Advanced Policy Firewall?
<Rprp> yes
<tyrone> can i integrate the password of my remote ssh box in the ssh command?
<Rprp> /# apf -f
<Rprp> hostname: Host name lookup failure
<nicholaspaul> mneptok: ah, so if it doesnt work on Ubuntu it wont work on YDL?
<Rprp> How can i fix that?
<nicholaspaul> mneptok: yea, they do.
<gemby_> apf -f ?
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, wc
<Rprp> yes, i did
<Cyber> ok my next option is im going to paste the entire install log & u guys can maybe check it :/
<nicholaspaul> mneptok:  and PCMCIA
<mneptok> Rprp: sudo invoke-rc.d apf stop
<Cyber> but i can see the HD in g-parted
<Cyber> its there and its partitions
<Rprp> hostname: Host name lookup failure
* x-r00t-x loves firestarter
<Rprp> That does it say
<Rprp> :x
<mneptok> nicholaspaul: you just want another adapter, or ... ?
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: no telling. YDL is very mac specific. but ubuntu is just more mature and capable
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, yea everyone can see that . erm
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  well, i dont mind giving YDL a spin. I have ubuntu on a couple of other machines already :)
<nicholaspaul> mneptok: it doesnt have wifi, and i'm mainly wifi in the house .
<belfegorash> i should install something to open this exe?
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: yeah, give it a shot
<Cyber> but x-r00t-x if he HD had an issue i shouldnt be able to see that ? aswell as that some of the OS files have been written to the HD, but the installer crashes while trying to install the stupid python stuff
<nicholaspaul> vonguard: might be fun :-)
<mneptok> nicholaspaul: YDL is a distro with little future. PPC is dead as a desktop architecture, it seems.
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: the YDL folks just keep plugging away. gotta admire them
<nicholaspaul> vonguard: lol
<vonguard> mneptok: Xbox 360 is Risc
<gemby_> Rprp: Is valid server in resolv.conf ?
<nicholaspaul> mneptok: hmmm. Good point.
<mneptok> nicholaspaul: do the Rev1 Airport cards fit in the Lombards/W-Streets ?
<Rprp> Where can i find resolv.conf?
<Manstein> Cyber is it by any means a sata drive with the compatibility jumper ON?
<vonguard> mneptok: yes
<gemby_> sudo pico /etc/resolv.conf
<mneptok> vonguard: XBox 360 is not a desktop computer. :)
<nicholaspaul> mneptok:  ooo cool!
<vonguard> could be
<Rprp> Oke,
<Cyber> no its not a sata drive, altho when booting and shutting down my machine, it does say next to raid "failed"
<x-r00t-x> hes Cyber stop trying install pythom
<nicholaspaul> mneptok: vonguard so i should shop for an airport (non extreme) ?
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, you got dvd or cd ?
<Rprp> nameserver 217.149.196.6
<mneptok> nicholaspaul: confirm they work in the Lombards. if so, then ja.
<Rprp> Thats in it, but its not my server ip
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: yeah
<Cyber> but x-r00t-x it installs by itself from the cd, i cant select certain packages to install :/
<Cyber> cd not dvd
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: should be cheap
<nicholaspaul> mneptok:  woohoo! i have an Asus that i wanted to get working in it...
<vonguard> pull out that keyboard and make sure first
<x-r00t-x> :S you must try ubuntuforum.org
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  oh right.
<x-r00t-x> http://ubuntuforums.org/ *
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: you can pop up the keyboard easily, when it's off. there's a spot there for the card, i believe
<Cyber> x-r00t-x: check this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35897/
<Cyber> vonguard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35897/
<Cyber> check that and see
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  oh sweet. i'll take a look.
<gemby_> Rprp: Please, check what nameserver should be for you, ask your provider or so
<Cyber> thats the complete sys install log
<Rprp> Well, it doesnt stop, the nameserver is correct.
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  i also need an ac adapter.. i dont suppose you know much about those do ya?
<Rprp> Can i delete it? xD
<gemby_> I usaly have caching only nameserver on machine
<gemby_> What, apf?
<Rprp> yes
<gemby_> Yes, burt apf is only frontend for iptables
<vonguard> Cyber: no idea
<Rprp> hm.
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, what version are you trying to install?
<vonguard> Cyber: are you installing under sudo?
<vonguard> Cyber: have you formated the drive?
<x-r00t-x> vonguard, he install ubuntu not softwares
<x-r00t-x> vonguard, auto format :-"
<vonguard> so what the hell is wrong here
<Cyber> not that i know of vonguard, i put the livecd in, boot to the desktop, there is an icon called "install" and when u click it, it attemtps to install ubuntu to your HD
<Cyber> i used the auto partitioner to set every ting up
<mneptok> nicholaspaul: looks like Airport first in the Pismos
<Cyber> when it tried to install the python package it dies
<vonguard> is windows on there too, cyber?
<mneptok> nicholaspaul: looks like Airport first *appeared* in the Pismos
<Cyber> no vonguard
<vonguard> Cyber:  i think it actually chokes on the gnome screensaver
<mneptok> nicholaspaul: so, no. no Airport love for you :/
<nicholaspaul> mneptok: Thx for checking :)
<Cyber> i dont know but it keeps dying at the same point :/
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: i may have been wrong. first gen black g3 laptops = no wireless
* x-r00t-x kickass
<nicholaspaul> mneptok: and...doh...! Another brick wall!
<vonguard> but no matter, ubuntu supports pcmcia better than apple airport
<vonguard> and so does kismac
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  oh ok. I wish i could use my Asus WL167g.
<vonguard> Cyber: dunno dood
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: hmmm. G is not so good,
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: ubuntu is sadly lacking in wireless support, esspecially for new stuff
<mneptok> smoke break. time to suit up and face the cold.
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: but it's not ubuntu's fault. it's wireless card makers
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, in what % ?
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: so YDL would be sucky too
<nicholaspaul> vonguard: yea. I used to have hoary on my G4 and finally got the Airport extreme working.
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: yuck
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, burn one more cd .................................
<mneptok> jebus, it's -13C
<x-r00t-x> then try again
* mneptok sighs
<vonguard> Cyber: yeah, maybe yer image is borked
<vonguard> Cyber: redownload the image
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  hmmm. yea... well i do have a Linksys WET thingy, that will work.
<fuoco> anyone uses r300 driver in edgy?
<vonguard> wet?
<vonguard> sounds dirty
<vonguard> fuoco not me
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  hahahha its a wifi adapter you plug in the wall.
<nicholaspaul> vonguard: (wireless  you plug in... hmm..)
<x-r00t-x> Cyber, lol @ 082. chroot: cannot run command `apt-get': No such file or directory
<vonguard> usb?
<x-r00t-x> Cyber,  everything is missing on your cd .. reburn it
<vonguard> x-r00t-x: yeah, that made me scratch my head
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  no its ethernet.
<vonguard> x-r00t-x: redownload the image
<x-r00t-x> lol @ vonguard
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: oh!
<x-r00t-x> what vonguard  ?
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  yea, could be worse. I could spend 4000 hrs making it wireless...!
<vonguard> if cyber's discs are always bad, he needs to redownload the image
<x-r00t-x> vonguard,  why are you telling me to download the img file again? my ubuntu works as well :P
<vonguard> x-r00t-x: heh, not you, sorry. cyber needs to
<x-r00t-x> :P vonguard
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: usb wireless adapters can work
<nicholaspaul> vonguard: but its finding one with the right chipset, isnt it?
<x-r00t-x> usb wireless = bluetooth?
<ponsfrilus> 'lo
<dungodung> I'm guessing it's safe to go with the latest software updates
<Cybe1> hmm
<Cybe1> x-r00t-x: i dont have an image
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: yes
<Cybe1> i got the CD's delivered to me
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: prism2!
<x-r00t-x> Cybe1, www.ubuntu.org
<Cybe1> these are official ubuntu cd's
<nicholaspaul> vonguard:  oh roit. Well i'm off to eBay see what i can find!!
<dungodung> every time xorg is updated, I'm kinda skeptic
<vonguard> Cybe1: guh
<Cybe1> i cant download
<nicholaspaul> vonguard: thx for your help/chat :) gnitre
<vonguard> Cybe1: something is very wrong between the cd and the processor. if it can;'t find apt-get, something's gone sideways
<nicholaspaul> gnite
<vonguard> nicholaspaul: night!
<x-r00t-x> Cybe1, why not ? if you cant you must leave this channel . we cant help more than this
<Cybe1> these are official ubuntu cd's, got the nice red colour and ubuntu
<Cybe1> lol @ leave this channel
<vonguard> Cybe1: i think it's something with your hardware. something is failing. mayber yer cd drive
<Cybe1> i must leave this channel cause u dont know how to help me?
<vonguard> Cybe1: no one solved my problem either.
<Cybe1> vonguard: ubuntu forums there are plenty posts
<vonguard> Cybe1: go to the ubuntu forums. look in there
<Cybe1> exactly the same error as mine
<Cybe1> but no fixes
<vonguard> my problem too
<vonguard> no fixes for my issue
<krept> how are there no operators lol?
<vonguard> but i'm not screaming too loudly about it. i've gotten my whimpering into a dull whine
<vonguard> i'm the operator of my pocket calculator
<belfegorash> vonguard can help me more pls?
<zawa> hi, I have Dell Inspiron 5100 laptop running Ubuntu 6.06.  I am trying to connect to my projector... how can i get it working?
<vonguard> belfegorash: i can try. what's the problem?>
<gotit> how can i install my speedtouch usb modem driver, and where should i find them
<poquedoraqu> how do you get rid of restricted modules? They say in #Beryl that i need to do that , X is having issues with the NVIDIA driver i installed.
<Koffa> anyone know how to enable dead keys? for some reason it stopped working when upgrading to edgy :/
<vonguard> zawa: check ubuntu forums
<vonguard> gotit: check synaptic package manager
<belfegorash> vonguard: i install clamav and i cant find it ...i find clamscan but is exe and i dont know how to open it
<gotit> wat is synaptic
<vonguard> !deadkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deadkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vonguard> belfegorash: you throw files at it
<vonguard> belfegorash: when you want to scan something, you open it with clamav
<belfegorash> yes but i can find clamav anywhere
<belfegorash> cant
<vonguard> hmmm
<Koffa> vonguard: tried googling for solution but found nothing... can't see anything out of place in the config either...
<vonguard> belfegorash: should be in the applications menu> accessories
<vonguard> koffa: i don't know what dead keys is
<vonguard> koffa: are those extra keys on your keyboard?
<belfegorash> vonguard:is not there
<Koffa> vonguard: when you hit  it doesn't show up immediately but if you press a right after it you get  on top of a...
<mneptok> belfegorash: Clam AV is not a gui app
<Koffa> and no, I don't want to define a compose-key
<mneptok> belfegorash: ClamAV is a background daemon that you configure and initialize from the command line
<vonguard> belfegorash: don't worry about a virus scanner. yer not too likely to contract one
<opi> hi
<poquedoraqu> what will it do to my com to remov linux-restricted-formats-generic ?  They said in #beryl that it may be keeping my computer from using the new nvidia driver. I get an 'x' error message that says it doesnt comply with x
<opi> was there an new Xorg upload in Edgy?
<sergevn> Is it true that swapping, bottlenecks your cpu?
<vonguard> Koffa: what is this keyboard you have?
<Koffa> vonguard: pc105, finnish layout
<belfegorash> vonguard:ok i hope not:D thank you
<Krux0> how can i re-download every package that was installed on my system, trying to take my cache dir to a remote, non-networked pc
<vonguard> belfegorash: there are linux virus, but not very many
<Krux0> This is the best i can come up with at the time: dpkg --get-selections | grep install|awk -F" " '{ print $1 }' | apt-get -y -d --reinstall
<vonguard> belfegorash: nothing like windows
<vonguard> belfegorash: and windows viruses... virii do not effect linux machines
<belfegorash> this is a release
<meshyf> Imma take a wild guess and say, there probably isn't any Flash support for Ubuntu, is there?
<belfegorash> because when i have windows...pfff....
<belfegorash> a lot of viruses
<opi> ekhm, so, anyone knows if there was an Xorg upgrade, or not? My friend lost a desktop and I have to help her over the Internet as she's in Holland :)
<vonguard> belfegorash: just remember: all those people sending you viruses via email are expecting windows. you are safe
<SeyToN> lol
<sergevn> Im from holland
<sergevn> :)
<vonguard> and porn sites don't expect linux ;)
<belfegorash> :D ok i understand.i apreciate your help
<vonguard> opi: there was a wine update, and a couple security update
<vonguard> x11 was a while ago
<sergevn> vonguard, ofc linux dont's watch porn
<vonguard> belfegorash: happy to help
<sergevn> :P
<cmt^^> Do you guys think this would work on ubuntu? -> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/SE/SV,CRID=2162,CONTENTID=12129 <-
<vonguard> just doing my time in the ubuntu techsupport barrel
<kittyhawk> I have an obscure question if anyone can help
<vonguard> cmt^^: not likely
<kittyhawk> the colors on my virtual terminal are all screwy, so that I can't read many things (man pages for example)
<vonguard> cmt^^: logitech isn't so nice about its drivers
<vonguard> kittyhawk: weird
<cmt^^> vonguard - :<
<vonguard> kittyhawk: someone here has to know where those prefernces are stored
<[Nige] > hi all
<vonguard>  is that in /root?
<cmt^^> vonguard - do you know of anyone who uses skype for linux?
<kittyhawk> the highlighted text is dark dark brown
<vonguard> cmt^^: nope. but it apperently works in edgy
<raphink> cmt^^: what is it exactly?
<raphink> cmt^^: only a keyboard, a mouse and a microphone+earplugs ?
<kittyhawk> the real problem is that nethack is unplayable :)
<raphink> cmt^^: I don't see a reason why this would not work
<cmt^^> raphink - yup
<cmt^^> raphink - considering skype works, and skype is what it's built for...
<[Ag0ny] > vonguard, you still around?
<raphink> cmt^^: skype works fine in Ubuntu
<raphink> cmt^^: but I would rather use ekiga or wengo
<vonguard> yeah
<raphink> or jabbin
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : what's up?
<raphink> skype is crap ;)
<meshugga> i have a t30 and i want to run two different x servers on the lcd and on the external vga connector
<kittyhawk> if no-one knows, does anyone at least have an idea of where I might look?  I'm out of things to try
<meshugga> anyone of you who has done this?
<[Nige] > I am running ubuntu on a core duo laptop, but I want to scale the cpu down even further, it sits idle at 996. I want to know  if scaling it will conserve battery power
<raphink> kittyhawk: do you mean in the gnome terminal?
<kittyhawk> no, the ctrl-alt-fn terminals
<[Ag0ny] > well, eclipse still crashes, but now I have the added bonus of being refused any operations on it, as in I can't uninstall or reinstall
<vonguard> meshugga: there's gotta be a way to get a tty on the second monitor, but i don't know it
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : where did this eclipse come from?
<raphink> kittyhawk: oh in ttys
<[Ag0ny] > apt-get
<vonguard> kittyhawk: check ubuntu forums
<vonguard> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuforums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmt^^> when it says "requires qt 3.2", what package should i download/install?
<vonguard> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<raphink> kittyhawk: iirc these are set in .bashrdc
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : geez
<raphink> kittyhawk: .bashrc
<[Ag0ny] > yeah
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : i have no idea what to say.
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : might be help on java.net
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : or ubuntu forums
<vonguard> manually remove eclipse?
<vonguard> like, file by file?
<kittyhawk> raphink: thanks, I'll try that.
<[Ag0ny] > rm the elcipse dirs?
<[Nige] > !powernowd
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : i guess
<raphink> how did you install eclipse [Ag0ny] ?
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : i know it stashes things elsewhere
<vonguard> raphink: apt-get
<raphink> well then apt-get remove
<[Ag0ny] > can't
<raphink> removing programs manually when they have been installed by apt-get is the worst idea
<vonguard> [Ag0ny] : tried that, i think, right?
<[Ag0ny] > get the following error
<raphink> [Ag0ny] : how so?
<cmt^^> There are a bunch of different qt-packages to download, which one do I install when the application requires "QT 3.2"?
<vonguard> cmt^^: uhm.... whatever's not dev related
<raphink> cmt^^: isn't there dependencies on the skype package?
<[Ag0ny] > For discussion head to hack3r irc #roothack.
<[Ag0ny] > Things are unstable now but will return to form as soon as possible.
<belfegorash> does anybody know a program to download like...limewire,Ares?
<[Ag0ny] > oops
<[Ag0ny] > After unpacking 422kB disk space will be freed.
<[Ag0ny] > Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<[Ag0ny] > dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 204 package `librecode0':
<[Ag0ny] >  `Depends' field, syntax error after reference to package `libc6'
<[Ag0ny] > E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<[Ag0ny] > kaz@shokii:~$
<[Ag0ny] > there we go
<vonguard> belfegorash: limewire
<vonguard> belfegorash: use synaptic
<cmt^^> raphink - there's a skype-package?
<raphink> cmt^^: sure
<[Ag0ny] > that's what happens when I apt-get remove eclipse
<vonguard> !universe
<belfegorash> ok i will:D
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<raphink> cmt^^: search on the wiki for skype
<vonguard> !multiverse
<raphink> vonguard: limewire is certainly not in universe
<raphink> because it' not open-source
<vonguard> multiverse?
<vonguard> it's in one of them
<mneptok> Frostwire is.
<mneptok> Frostwire > Limewire
<raphink> no it's not
<raphink> in multiverse that is
<vonguard> hmmmm
<raphink> vonguard: limewire is not distributable
<vonguard> i coulda sworn it was
<belfegorash> i cant find limewire
<raphink> well please check before giving advice :)
<vonguard> sorry, no one else was here to help
<kittyhawk> everytime I install a development related package apt complains that it's not signed.  I assume I'm missing some public key.
<vonguard> but since yer here now, i am done
<kittyhawk> anyone know how to fix that?
<raphink> [Ag0ny] : seems your dpkg database is screwed
<belfegorash> raphink:you got an advice for me?about dld?
<raphink> [Ag0ny] : can you try to apt-get udpate ?
<[Ag0ny] > without reinstalling the whole base system can I fix that raph
<raphink> belfegorash: amule is a good P2P client
<mneptok> hmmm, Frostwire seems to have lost its maintainer.
<[Ag0ny] > I have
<mneptok> grim
<belfegorash> ok thank you
<raphink> [Ag0ny] : what does it do? Can you post the result in a pastebin?
<mneptok> belfegorash: sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella
<[Ag0ny] > update? sure
<mneptok> belfegorash: or install Sun's JRE and then use Frostwire
<belfegorash> and all this i can find in Synaptic yes?
<raphink> [Ag0ny] : otherwise, try "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update"
<mneptok> belfegorash: Frostwire is no longer in the repos
<raphink> [Ag0ny] : we'll see if that resets the database properly
<mneptok> belfegorash: sun's jre and gtk-gnutella are there, though
<belfegorash> ok
<belfegorash> thanks
<poquedoraqu> sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg     gives me the response: command not found
<poquedoraqu> does anyone know what i messed up this time
<mneptok> poquedoraqu: dpkg-reconfigure
<poquedoraqu> ...oh.
<poquedoraqu> brb
<raphink> poquedoraqu: dpkg-configure doesn't exist ;)
<raphink> there's dpkg --configure though
<[Ag0ny] > pastebinning it now, still no dice
<[Ag0ny] > I get the same error when I try to do dpkg --configure
<raphink> [Ag0ny] : can you give me the pastebin link?
<qsuc> so here's a general linux question: what's with all the packages named x*?
<[Ag0ny] > pastebin's taking forever
<dawkirst> Hi. This is off-topic, but what's the difference between Core2 Duo and Core Duo?
<qsuc> Core 2 is quadcore
<raphink> qsuc: here's a general answer : their name begin with x, so what?
<[Ag0ny] > here's the short of it raphink :
<qsuc> hahaha, why the pattern
<[Ag0ny] > kaz@shokii:~$ sudo dpkg --configure
<[Ag0ny] > dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 204 package `librecode0':
<[Ag0ny] >  `Depends' field, syntax error after reference to package `libc6'
<[Ag0ny] > kaz@shokii:~$
<qsuc> why not just make it one letter shorter
<bigbro> qsuc: They generally have to do with X11, the graphical interface.
<qsuc> ahhhh
<raphink> [Ag0ny] : who told you to do a "dpkg --configure" ?
<[Ag0ny] > I get the same error when I try apt-get remove eclipse
<bigbro> qsuc: So man is a text based man page viewer, xman is the equivalent viewer with a GUI.
<[Ag0ny] > <raphink> there's dpkg --configure though
<raphink> [Ag0ny] : yes, I was answering someone else who asked about dpkg-recongiure
<[Ag0ny] > I tried that after doing
<qsuc> sweet
<qsuc> ah I get it
<raphink> [Ag0ny] : I asked you to do "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update"
<[Ag0ny] > the clean and update
<[Ag0ny] > it's taking forever to pastebin
<[Ag0ny] > I did that
<raphink> did you get the same error with the clean && update?
<[Ag0ny] > then tried to remove eclipse
<[Ag0ny] > no errors shown with clean && update
<bigbro> qsuc: Of course, that's not a strict rule. Something like xine is just a package that has a name starting with the letter 'x' AFAICS :)
<raphink> [Ag0ny] : PM
<itsmabus> Why is the ubuntu build of firefox so slow?
<gebruiker> because of pango
<belfegorash> i installed gtk-gnutella and doesnt open:(
<gebruiker> istenber, if you disable pango then it's faster
<meshyf> Whats pango?
<gebruiker> meshyf, google!
<meshyf> but firefox is so slow D:
<belfegorash> can anyone help pls....?
<meshyf> lawls
<gebruiker> meshyf, slow in starting up or browsing?
<gebruiker> belfegorash, start from terminal and see what it says
<meshyf> Just an excuse to not have to google
<belfegorash> how i do that?
<dawkirst> gebruiker: are you South African or from the Nederlands?
<gebruiker> belfegorash, from the gnome menu
<gebruiker> belfegorash, i don't have a english localized version of gnome a.t.m I use Dutch. So you have to look a bit
<belfegorash> alpication->internet->tgk-gnutella and it doesnt open
<gebruiker> (it's not that hard to find in the menu)
<gebruiker> application> beneath grapics I supose
<belfegorash> yes
<gebruiker> now start gtk-gnutella
<mneptok> belfegorash: Applications -> Internet -> GTK-Gnutella
<belfegorash> yes and it doesnt open
<gebruiker> belfegorash, did you open the terminal ?
<mneptok> belfegorash: open a terminal and type "gtk-gnutella" (no quotes)
<belfegorash> open a terminal means ...Run?
<gebruiker> Search for terminal in the gnome menu's
<mneptok> it means "go to the menu and look for the terminal app and open it"
<coz_> can onyone tell me why all of my links, in xchat , are opening in a terminal and not firefox/
<x-r00t-x> lol
<coz_> yeah !
<lovlos1> I need help configuring my computer to run with the latest nvidia driver. xserver constantly complains about it and i have to switch to 'nv' in order to get back into gnome
<gebruiker> cause you need to fix your alternatives settings either in xchat,gnome or using update-alternates as a way to do it system-wide
<belfegorash> i can find any app...wich is menu?aplications places sistem?
<coz_> gebruiker, I will try that guy hold on
<x-r00t-x> belfegorash, aplications
<mneptok> belfegorash: you have three menus. "Applications," "Places," and "System." using logic, what menu would you expect to contain your applications?
<belfegorash> :Di know aplications but i give internet where is gnutella...and i cant find app
<mneptok> belfegorash: you just said the app would not start
<belfegorash> i fpound the terminal
<gebruiker> you need to search for "terminal"
<mneptok> belfegorash: now you say you can;t see the icon in the menu.
<gebruiker> ok, now invoke gtk-gnutella
<mneptok> belfegorash: which is it?
<belfegorash> gnutella icon?is a cube
<belfegorash> 3d cube
<lovlos1> I need help configuring my computer to run with the latest nvidia driver. xserver constantly complains about it and i have to switch to 'nv' in order to get back into gnome
<belfegorash> in the terminal i write gnutella name and give connect?
<rekrutacja> hi all i need a gmail account invitation, is there anyone to help me?
<SeyToN> whats ur email
<belfegorash> i can see the icon in the menu but when i click it it doesnt open
<SeyToN> so i can send u one
<belfegorash> this is my problem
<Justy-> rekrutacja, are you sure that this is the right place to ask that? =) gimme your email :p
<belfegorash> i write in the terminal gtk-gnutella and nothing
<hhyyjj163_> iptables -F 
<nothlit> hhyyjj163_, #ubuntu-cn
<gebruiker> belfegorash, you invoke gtk-gnutella
<hhyyjj163_> o ,thx
<x-r00t-x> LOL @ ? i find something funny :P
<belfegorash> what does invoke means?
<belfegorash> yesterday i install ubuntu...i am begineer
<x-r00t-x> lol @ MicrosoftSpy nice nick :D
<MicrosoftSpy> Anyone running ubuntu on a dell XPS m1210 ?
<x-r00t-x> belfegorash, welcome to ubuntu :D
<MicrosoftSpy> Thanks x-root
<belfegorash> :))thank u
<hhyyjj163_> its chinese  
<x-r00t-x> hhyyjj163_,  what is that mean?
<belfegorash> so i will erase it and try another one
<willskills> sup peeps :)
<hhyyjj163_> it mean what mean is "iptables - F"
<x-r00t-x> :S ok hyakuhei go to chinese channel
<belfegorash> :))
<mneptok> belfegorash: are you Romanian?
<belfegorash> yes
<hhyyjj163_> who is hyakuhei?
<mneptok> belfegorash: mi pare bine. venit in #ubuntu-ro. :)
<belfegorash> de asemeni:)
<mneptok> !.ro | belfegorash
<ubotu> belfegorash: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<mneptok> belfegorash: come to eLiberatica in Brasov in May. :)
<mneptok> belfegorash: conference about free/open source software and Romania
<belfegorash> dar eu nu prea shtiu asha bine :D
<hhyyjj163_> does someone chinese here ?
<lovlos1> Ive been to hell and back people, trying to install NVIDIA cards - and i have found the answer! It is called ENVY. Google for it - its brilliant
<tonyyarusso> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> dang
<hhyyjj163_> tonyyarusso>	are you chinese?
<lovlos1> letting you akll know since no one helped me >:)
<tonyyarusso> hhyyjj163_: No - was hoping to get a bot response.  Looks like it's #ubuntu-cn you're looking for, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat.
<tonyyarusso> hhyyjj163_: That's for mainland China - there's more too.
<tonyyarusso> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ernz> Does anyone know why the maplyer plugins arent working with Firefox from Automatix/Easy Ubuntu?
<hhyyjj163_> o ,i see,thank you and ubotu
<x-r00t-x> hhyyjj163_, ubotu is a bot :P
<hhyyjj163_> a!! i think he is a man, haha
<MicrosoftSpy> lovlos: Well be grateful you don't have ATI
<hhyyjj163_> ubotu is great
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is great - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-r00t-x> lol hhyyjj163_
<dkhan> hello - I have a problem when trying to install ruby - it says Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/ruby1.8/libruby1.8_1.8.4-1ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb  404 Not Found
<dkhan> and the file isn't there
<hhyyjj163_> ubotu iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ernz> Does anyone know if "Swiftfox" is any good?
<hhyyjj163_> realy is a bot,hehe
<HuibertGill> dkhan: have you tried reloading the package list with "apt-get update" or the reload button in synaptic?
<tonyyarusso> !bot | hhyyjj163_
<ubotu> hhyyjj163_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dkhan> HuibertGill: yes several times
<dkhan> HuibertGill: but I changed my sources - do I have to cleanup something or does apt-get update do this for me
<edgy> Hi, how can I change the screen color depth in (k)ubuntu?
<hhyyjj163_> hehe its wonderful,thank you tony
<HuibertGill> dkhan: apt should take care of that.
<rastilin> edgy, Hold on, why change the colour depth.
<tyrone> is there a way to burn Alcoholsoft (mds, mdf) images in Ubuntu?
<dkhan> HuibertGill ok - so then the dependency is broken?
<rastilin> tyrone, you can use ccd2iso to convert them to iso files.
<edgy> rastilin: when I connected my laptop to a projector the picture is flickering. so I thought may be the color depth has something to do with it
<tonyyarusso> edgy: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' lets you go through the setup of various display options, and that's one of them.  That sounds like a refresh rate issue rather than color depth to me though.  Could be wrong.
<edgy> rastilin: in windows it works great btw so it's something related to ubuntu
<rastilin> edgy, My money's on the refresh rate being the problem.
<tyrone> rastilin: the image is secured with securom. Does this make any difference?
<HuibertGill> dkhan: looks like it....
<edgy> rastilin: the refresh rate? ok when I am there again I would try to change it but why there is no way to change the colors while it's there in windows? is it useless?
<tonyyarusso> If you have your ftp server configured to chroot a user to their home directory, and have a symlink in their ~ to /var/www/user, would they be properly limited to ~ plus /var/www/user, and not be able to go up to /var/www, or would the symlink let them out of the chroot?
<rastilin> tyrone, I don't think that even a mdf file can be used to bypass securom's copy protection.
<dkhan> HuibertGill: so I better wait a few days for it to resolve?
<jahid> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu from cd. the cd is loaidng and asking me to choose an option. i am choosing "run or install ubuntu" then it keeps me waiting showing a progress bar. after that it just show black skin with a blinking cursor for long time withou any progress
<jahid> can anyone help me about that?
<rastilin> edgy, Because there's really no point in changing the colour depth, nothing needs a different depth.
<tonyyarusso> jahid: How much RAM?
<rastilin> edgy, I mean nothing at all. You CAN change it from the configuration file and in some distributions. But It wasn't implemented in Ubuntu.
<tyrone> rastilin: speaking of color depths, how can i change the brightness of my screen?
<jahid> tonyyarusso, more then 1GB
<tonyyarusso> jahid: So much for that theory
<tonyyarusso> jahid: Did you verify the ISO?
<rastilin> tyrone, You mean the gamma? Well your video card controls like "nvidia-settings" will handle that.
<cadu> hello, i'm with a strange problem  with the pppoe here, i set up a pppoe connection using pppoeconf (the usual way)....when it connects, resolv.conf gets the dns addresses, but after 10 minutes the connection DIES, when i go check it out, the link is still active but something removed the dns entries from the resolv.conf, what can it be or someone knows what program must be doing this?
<jahid> no, should i?
<vorpal> jahid: yeah
<tonyyarusso> jahid: yeah
<tonyyarusso> !verify | jahid
<ubotu> jahid: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sergevn> jahid, do you have enough RAM, i had the same problem.
<c0> o_Fitnes_Sby_Need_SomeOne
<tonyyarusso> jahid: And it's recommended to burn at a slow speed (I use 4x)
<sergevn> plug in some ram or install the xubuntu cd
<edgy> rastilin: ok thanks for your help
<HuibertGill> dkhan: it's the only advise I can give you atm, sorry
<jahid> sergevn, i think i have more then one giga ram
<sergevn> jahid, ok hmm
<jahid> tonyyarusso, 4x only?
<tonyyarusso> jahid: I've gotten away with 16x as well, but the slower you go the safer, so find what you can put up with ;)
<ernz> Before on Dapper, embedded multimedia files would play within a browser fine, after using automatix/easy ubuntu. Now I just have a grayed out box with nothing loading, what is this all about and how can I make it work>?
<jahid> is there any way to install ubuntu using network? i mean from my laptop to my desktop? they are connected and my laptop is having faster cd rom drive
<tyrone> i am using ati with the fglrx driver. is there a way to control the colour settings of my display like gamma and contrast?
<bigbro> tonyyarusso: Burning at a slow speed is generally irrelevant nowadays, unless you have an old burner. Drives tend to be tested and optimised for running at their default (usually fastest or close to) speed.
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Using scripts is not the best way, and certainly not automatix.
<tonyyarusso> !netinstall | jahid
<ubotu> jahid: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<cadu> bigbro: sure thing, the -media- should be extremely bad for burning speed to make a difference in these new burners
<bigbro> tonyyarusso: I've noticed significantly less jitter when burning audio material at 24 speed rather than at 2 speed (on a modern 24x burner)
<ernz> tonyyarusso> So if automatix isn't the solution to my problem, what is?
<tonyyarusso> bigbro: Well, regardless, just about anyone who's burned a lot of install disks will recommend it.  /me shrugs
<bigbro> jahid: Yes - you need the network install disk. I know about this because I have a laptop with a broken CD-ROM drive. You'll have to google for the mini iso image though - I can't remember where it is, sorry.
<tonyyarusso> ernz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats is the proper method
<reverseblade> I have 3 files, I want to burn them to DVD from command line, how can I do it ?
<jahid> bigbro, tell me little more or an URL
<jahid> where can i get network install disk?
<bigbro> reverseblade: Are they ISO files? If not, make one ISO file and burn that. growisofs is your friend.
<bigbro> jahid: Gimmee a sec and I'll see if I can re-find it.
<tonyyarusso> ernz: You have a few choices for plugins (vlc, totem, mplayer), and there's also a FF extension that lets you use an external player
<jahid> bigbro, ok
<reverseblade> bigbro, they are tar files, do I have to make an ISO file ? if so how ?
<reverseblade> bigbro, note that the total size of 3 files is about 4.5 GB
<ernz> tonyyarusso> The one I had before allowed me the option also to right click and say "Save as..." do you know which one that was?
<reverseblade> bigbro, each 1.5 GB
<sergevn> jahid, in the time you are making that construction, you could work in that time and buy an new cddrive for you pc ;)
<jahid> sergevn, its my office pc, i dont want to spend of that
<jimcooncat> how can I reset an /etc file back to the original that came with the package?
<concept10> how do I list all partitions whether mounted our not?
<bigbro> jahid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD?highlight=%28mini.iso%29%7C%28download%29
<sergevn> jahid, you got a point there :)
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Can't say I do, sorry.  With any of them, right-click > page info > media lets you save things, albeit more tedious.
<reverseblade> I have 3 files, I want to burn them to DVD from command line, how can I do it ?
<mneptok> jimcooncat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure $packagename (if you're lucky)
<tonyyarusso> ernz: I'd guess either mplayer or vlc though
<jimcooncat> thenks mneptok
<bigbro> reverseblade: That might not fit on a DVD - generally you get about 4.2GB of data on a DVD+-R IME.
<ernz> tonyyarusso> OK, will give that a go. Thanks for your help.
<jahid> sergevn, yes i got a point:)
<tonyyarusso> bigbro: I thought it was 4.7 myself
<reverseblade> bigbro, mines have 4.7 gb, but I can put the two by two, that's not a problem. tell me about the solution please
<tonyyarusso> reverseblade: I think the 'cdrecord' tool is what you're looking for, which has various frontends to try to make it more friendly.
<vorpal> reverseblade: do a search with aptitude/synaptic
<bigbro> reverseblade: Put them in a directory (say called  dvd-files/ ) and run something like  growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J dvd-files/
<vorpal> it should trun up a useful utility
<reverseblade> tonyyarusso, does it work from the command line ? does it burn files to a DVD ?
<reverseblade> bigbro, oh I C
<tonyyarusso> reverseblade: cdrecord is cli, yes.  I believe it can do DVD, but you'd want to check the man page on that.
<bigbro> cdrecord may or may not work - it's for CDs though some versions have an add-on to understand DVD writing. Using growisofs is the supported and generic solution for Linux.
<reverseblade> bigbro, and why I can't just explicitly state the file names rather than to put them into a directory
<bigbro> And yes - DVDs are marked as 4.7GB of data - but it depends on the formatting, overhead, blocks and files - I generally get about 4.2GB of actual data on a DVD, but YMMV.
<maxsoftX_> goooooooooooooooooooodMorning. !! I've a problem with a wlan. somebdy like join my pc to see the problem? I need only configure it :)
<bigbro> reverseblade: Yes - if that's easier.
<MarkoKaa> hello
<reverseblade> bigbro, My 3 files make up 4.5 GB, shall I try to write them to DVD ?
<vorpal> maxsoftX_: what's the problem with your wlan?
<bigbro> reverseblade: You may want to separate the ISOFS creation stage (mkisofs) and burning stage (cdrecord / dvdrecord / growisofs) stages if so, though.
<sergevn> maxsoftX_, be more specific
<usamahashimi> hi everyone
<ernz> tonyyarusso> I have mozilla-mplayer now installed but firefox still appears with a gray blank where the plugin should be. Do I have to tell firefox what plugin to use?
<reverseblade> bigbro,  I don't know what does that mean
<maxsoftX_> vorpal it dont see my acccess point. another 2 pc work well.
<usamahashimi> does anyone use nxclient?
<sergevn> ernz, in your browser type: about:plugins
<dkhan> damn php5_5 is also broken
<sergevn> ernz, see if it's enabled.
<dkhan> could this really be
<philc> can I just start an arbitrary command as a daemon somehow? I have it going via ssh, but I'd like it to keep running if I get disconnected
<philc> e.g. tail -f /var/log > myfile
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Installing that should do it, but a) has to be default FF, not newer version, b) have to have support for the media type (see !restricted), c) have to restart Firefox
<bigbro> reverseblade: Basically, you cannot just 'copy' files to a CD / DVD - it's a completely different filesystem. So what Linux (and every OS that burns CDs) does is it makes an image of the filesystem (often called a .iso file or .cdr file)
<bigbro> reverseblade: It then writes this .iso image file to a DVD/CD byte for byte.
<willskills> hey guys
<maxsoftX_> sergevn: I need configure th eaccess point ESSID the iwconfig dont work well.  ubuntu see the wlan with eth1. (and not wlan0) the iwconfig see the eth1.
<edgy> Sirs, how can I install a downloaded .deb so it install its dependencies automatically?
<bigbro> philc: I suggest you use screen.
<maxsoftX_> But dont work well.
<tonyyarusso> philc: You could make a script run by a cronjob perhaps.
<willskills> any advice on a nice Media/Movie player, with a Playlist manager? Repeat, etc
<ernz> tonyyarusso> It is enabled, I have FF2.0 that came with Edgy
<reverseblade> I see
<willskills> what are people's favourites?
<reverseblade> bigbro,  I got it
<rastilin> willskills, kmplayer
<philc> bigbro: thanks!
<usamahashimi> can anyone guide me about nxclient?
<tonyyarusso> ernz: hmm
<maxsoftX_> vorpal: sergevn now I go in internet with an ethernet (eth0) .
<willskills> rastilin, I dont have KDE
<HuibertGill> !nxclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nxclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HuibertGill> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<rastilin> willskills, so? Just install kmplayer.
<willskills> ok
<bigbro> reverseblade: So mkisofs can make the image 0 and if it overruns a DVD size, you don't waste a blank. When you try and burn it, the burning software (dvdrecord / growisofs) should tell you that it won't fit then, but it can't tell you that unless the image is completely created.
<tonyyarusso> willskills: Mplayer has a gnome frontend too
<rastilin> willskills, set it to use mplayer as the client
<maxsoftX_> vorpal: sergevn do you like see it? I've load the pris2 module. it's a usb wlan.
<ernz> tonyyarusso> Should I uninstall and reinstall mplayer-plugin?
<HuibertGill> usamahashimi: did you read what ubotu just wrote?
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Maybe.  I'm not really sure what the problem is any more.
<willskills> ok, well guys, how do you chnage the default player on file types?
<bigbro> reverseblade: growisofs can generate the image on the fly - writing it to DVD as it goes - so save having to have 5GB disk free each time you want to burn a DVD. It's quite clever - but as you can see has its limitations :)
<reverseblade> and what is the official DVD size to check, 4.7 GB or 4.2 GB
<sergevn> maxsoftX_, vorpal, hmmm it could be anything, driver, hardware, accespoint etc etc.
<bigbro> reverseblade: Depends on your media and your burner and your TOC. THere is no correct answer.
<tonyyarusso> willskills: In Nautilus, right click any file of that type, select Properties, then the Open With tab.
<tonyyarusso> (We need a better way for that, imo)
<reverseblade> bigbro, media claims it is 4.7
<willskills> I know that, but that doesnt change the default
<willskills> i.e. so when you double click files
<willskills> it just opens with that player
<maxsoftX_> sergevn: vorpal, you like enter in my pc? I've installed hamachi also.
<tonyyarusso> willskills: Yes it will; you have to go through properties, not the higher level Open with
<sergevn> maxsoftX_, you have rdp enabled?
<vorpal> maxsoftX_: had it worked previously or has it never worked beofre?
<sergevn> maxsoftX_, i haven't worked before with hamachi, only with RPD
<sergevn> RDP
<willskills> ah excellent, thanks
<willskills> sorry, just got up, obviously my head is up to reading properly yet ;)
<willskills> not*
<maxsoftX_> vorpal: sergevn it never worked. rdp ? yes I think. can yougive me a URL to check the rdp configuration?
<bigbro> reverseblade: Yes - RAW - but that does not mean you'll get 4.7GB of useful data on it.
<sergevn> maxsoftX_, it's the same protocol as Windows Remote Desktop Connection
<sergevn> maxsoftX_, query me :)
<maxsoftX_> sergevn: I dont have a public ip address for this I use hamachi. install hamachi it's very easy. please try. I've installled it in 5 minutes and I dont know linux.
<maxsoftX_> sergevn: please query me cause I'm not registered so I cant :) thank you.
<dawkirs1> Hi. Dumb question: how can I navigate to the proper 'Ruby folder' so I can run irb --simple-prompt from my terminal?
<maxsoftX_> sergevn:  can you see me in private?
<we2by> hi
<vorpal> dawkirs1: you can run irb from any directory
<we2by> does any one knows a game for linux similar to Counter Strike ?
<dawkirs1> vorpal: Just by typing irb --simple-prompt?
<rastilin> we2by, what's wrong with counter strike?
<sergevn> maxsoftX_, i just query'd you.
<vorpal> dawkirs1: yeah
<maxsoftX_> sergevn:  can create a new channel please? I'm not registered and I can message in private
<we2by> Rastilin, counter strike does not work on linux
<LookTJ> Hey, where do i download vmware? i can't find it on vmware's site
<sergevn> maxsoftX_, Register yourself then :)
<willskills> we2by, I dont think thats true
<willskills> I haven't got round to trying it yet
<dawkirs1> vorpal: it doesn't work. bash: irb: command not found.
<willskills> I am patxching WoW atm
<willskills> but I have read a lot of pages saying Steam & CS:S work
<willskills> under WINE
<tonyyarusso> maxsoftX_, sergevn: We also have #ubuntu-classroom for when people want to look into something more in-depth one-on-one.
<we2by> willskills, actually I got CS Source, does it work on Linux?
<willskills> from what I have read, yeah, you can get it to work with WINE
<vorpal> then you don't have irb yet
<willskills> anyone interested to see my desktop? :)
<vorpal> type: sudo apt-get install irb
<tonyyarusso> willskills: Desktop screenies are welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<dawkirs1> vorpal: thanks, will do now.
<ChrisBradley> how do you launch a daemon in ubuntu?
<Rprp> Hmm, how can i restart my apache ?
<ChrisBradley> You don't use service daemon start
<dawkirs1> vorpal: E: Couldn't find package irb...
<Doow> Rprp: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<ChrisBradley> Rprp - which apache version
<ChrisBradley> ah
<ChrisBradley> ok
<Rprp> Thnx Doow
<Rprp> well
<Doow> Rprp: np, could be apache2 instead of apache, depending on your version =)
<vorpal> dawkirs1: have you edited your sources.list file?
<xorn> is there anybody you got the ATI RADEON X800XL problem solved?
<dawkirs1> vorpal: No. Should I have?
<xorn> is there anybody who got the ATI RADEON X800XL problem solved?
<ChrisBradley> I'm trying to launch imapd as a daemon
<Rprp> What is the nwest GD version?
<vorpal> maybe. If irb isn't in main or restricted then yes
<xorn> is there anybody who got the ATI RADEON X800XL problem solved? i am hanging on this for days now
<vorpal> dawkirs1: did you run automatix or easy ubuntu?
<chable> hey
<dawkirs1> vorpal: I don't want to sound annoying, but I don't know. I just installed it from a CD.
<ChrisBradley> how do I restart inetd?
<vorpal> dawkirs1: sorry i was just making sure, Open up a terminal and write: sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<dawkirs1> vorpal: Okay.
<vorpal> then get rid of the # before the lines that say universe
<dawkirs1> vorpal: It just shows: GNU nano 1.3.10          File: /etc/apt/source.list.
<djdarkman> hy ,how can I share my internet connection ,what do I have to set?\
<raphink> anyone knows how to use APT::Get::Fix-Missing ?
<raphink> what value to give to it
<vorpal> dawkirs1: sorry typo i meant sources.list
<ernz> tonyyarusso> I still haven't beaten this. Lots of people with the same problem since Edgy's release by the looks of it
<vorpal> say ctrl-X to exit then try again
<noiesmo> raphink, sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<dawkirs1> vorpal: Does exactly the same :/
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Tried the mailing list or forums yet?
<noiesmo> raphink, if i have upgrade or install problem with apt-get and it rocmends it
<maxsoftX_> vorpal: you like join my pc? sergevn cant cause a problem with router.
<raphink> noiesmo: ?
<ernz> tonyyarusso> Have indeed. Some point to a firefox plugin called MediaPlayerConnectivity - But that opens an external player and plays NOTHING
<carlos> hey room.. anyone knows about squid?
<raphink> noiesmo: yes I know about --fix-missing
<vorpal> dawkirs1: as in: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<carlos> i have a problem
<vorpal> that gives you nothing?
<raphink> noiesmo: but I need to know how to use APT::Get::Fix-Missing
<noiesmo> raphink, k
<tonyyarusso> ernz: hrm
<lukemh> my first day on ubuntu today
<carlos> ERROR: no running copy
<tonyyarusso> lukemh: Welcome
<lukemh> why didnt i do this ages ago
<ernz> tonyyarusso> See why people turn to scripted installers? :)
<dawkirs1> vorpal: Sorry, there it goes. So I should get rid of the # before universe?
<lukemh> ive nearly got everything set up just as i want
<raphink> noiesmo: because I have a program that seeds the --option to apt-get, which requires options of the form of APT::Get::Fix-Missing
<vorpal> dawkirs1: any  lines that say universe in them
<tonyyarusso> ernz: I can see the appeal, but I've also seen what happens when they don't work right.
<noiesmo> raphink, this might help http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man5/apt_preferences.5.html
<raphink> thanks noiesmo
<ernz> tonyyarusso> Apparently so have I
<xorn> is there any chance to save the private blowfish key for chans and querys on my local os? instead of reentering it every time after closing konversation
<carlos> anyone knowssomething about the error of squid proxy server: No Running Copy????
<dawkirs1> vorpal: Okay, done.
<noiesmo> raphink, http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/tutorials/apt-get-intro/apt-and-install.html.en
<vorpal> dawkirs1: when you have done that save and exit nano and then type: sudo apt-get update
<lukemh> whatsa good ubuntu newbies channe;
<raphink> noiesmo: all this is about apt_preferences
<vorpal> dawkirs1: and then try sudo apt-get install irb
<raphink> it's the kind of optinos I need
<CaRLiNhO> anybody?
<raphink> I need the kind that are put in apt.conf
<kraut> moin
<dawkirs1> vorpal: Thank you for your patience.
<raphink> but I've read the manual and it's not very clear
<vorpal> dawkirs1: :)
<vorpal> dawkirs1: did it work?
<tyrone> A friend of m
<tyrone> sorry, A friend of mine has his right arm broken and asked me if there was some which would allow him to control his X by voice. is there any?
<lukemh> hey anyone know a way way to get ruby on rails/apache/mysql/phpadmin easy in ubuntu
<vorpal> tyrone: i'm sorry but i'm pretty sure there isn't
<CaRLiNhO> anyone knows something about the error of SQUID proxy server: No Running Copy????
<noiesmo> lukemh, http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2006/06/10/install-ruby-rails-on-ubuntu-dapper-drake
<lukemh> thanks noiesmo
<tonyyarusso> tyrone: I'm not aware of anything.  However, on a different note, he may be interested to know that there exist keyboard layouts specifically for one-handed use (modified Dvorak).
<KenSentMe> Is there a command to see my system specs, like cpu, gpu and ram?
<vook> eh, so if I remove abiword (which according to synaptic is a dependancy of the package 'gnome') will gnome cease to function or will I simply be removing a dummy package?
<ernz> tonyyarusso> The Solution FINALLY!!!! >> http://arun-prabha.com/wdpress/?p=407
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Yay!
<vorpal> vook: gnome will work without abiword
<noiesmo> !sysinfo | KenSentMe
<ubotu> sysinfo: Simple GTK program that shows some UNIX/Linux system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 512 kB
<vook> vorpal - I thought so, it's weird though that removing abiword also removes the dummy package gnome ?? oh well.
<KenSentMe> noiesmo: thanks
<BlackHawk> hi
<CaRLiNhO> anyone knows something about the error of SQUID proxy server: No Running Copy????
<dawkirst> vorpal: I'll check just now.
<CaRLiNhO> anyone knows something about the error of SQUID proxy server: No Running Copy????
<meshyf> Anyone know how to set up Last.fm radio player right? I can't get it to show artist, album or track info
<vorpal> vook: the package exists to get all the basic stuff and they consider abiword to be basic
<flo|va-nu-pied> hi
<dawkirst> vorpal: It worked. Thanks.
<flo|va-nu-pied> plz
<eilker> !gecko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gecko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meshyf> !lastfm
<ubotu> lastfm: an audio player for last.fm personalized radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.90-3 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<vook> vorpal ah, I see.  so I'll still have gnome, just not the entire gnome-environment as seen by the gnome people.  coo, thanks.
<flo|va-nu-pied> what's the correct syntaxe to hold a package version with apt ?
<dawkirst> vorpal: And I learned something new. But why doesn't Ubuntu "officially" support irb?
<vorpal> dawkirst: cause you don't need irb to have a normal full running system. You can imagine a desktop with out irb but not with out a wordprocessor or an mp3player
<meshyf> Anyone know how to set up Last.fm radio player right? I can't get it to show artist, album or track info
<flo|va-nu-pied> i found aptitude hold my_package but seem to doesn't work with apt
<SeyToN> ubuntu hasnt have the packages of glib and libpng :S
* Alex_Palex is away: I'm busy
<vorpal> dawkirst: just cause it says its not supported doesn't mean that it is. If there is a major security problem it will still get fixed, it's just they don't garuntee it
<tonyyarusso> !away | AlsoPlanarPlatyp
<ubotu> AlsoPlanarPlatyp: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<ragnar_123> how can I burn a cd in ubuntu? when I insert a blank cd, a box appears, and everything goes fine, but when I want do burn some more data on a cd, how do I do that?
<tonyyarusso> Dangit
<tonyyarusso> !away | Alex_Palex
<ubotu> Alex_Palex: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<tonyyarusso> Sorry AlsoPlanarPlatyp
<nothlit> flo|va-nu-pied, i would just use aptitude... otherwise maybe dselect packge=
<Dylanp> Hi
<tonyyarusso> !hi | Dylanp
<ubotu> Dylanp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dylanp> How can i install tremulous with apt-get ? im here http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/games/tremulous but dunno what i must paste in my sources.list dev http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/games/tremulous edgy-backports, thats right or something?
<nothlit> !info tremulous
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<lele> hi
<nothlit> Dylanp, sudo apt-get install tremulous
<nothlit> !repos | Dylanp
<ubotu> Dylanp: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Dylanp> doesnt work
<nothlit> !repos | Dylanp
<Dylanp> it says ,Cant find the package'
<lele> hey need help here...a lil help
<lele> :P
<nothlit> !multiverse | Dylanp
<tonyyarusso> !helpme | lele
<ubotu> lele: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SeyToN> who has xgl installed?
<lele> gh wait...brb
<Dylanp> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<LadyNikon> well technically lele didnt ask a question
<nothlit> !xgl | SeyToN
<ubotu> SeyToN: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LadyNikon> heh
<LadyNikon> just gave a statement
<nothlit> a demand/request
<sgas> flo|va-nu-pied - to hold back packages i use  $sudo echo <package name> hold|dpkg --set-selections
<flo|va-nu-pied> thx a lot sgas
<chable> anyone knows where the scripts for x-chat must be stored ?
<Dylanp> Well, i got a 128mb grapish card, but still my screen is 1024x768, and i cant change it, how can i FIX that to make it lower?
<cybermad> i want to install OmniEpson driver..
<cybermad> there are files:
<vorpal> chable: try typing in a terminal: ls -a
<cybermad> libsc20s.so, libsc30s.so, etc..  then Makefile.am, OmniEpsonBlitter.cpp and Readme.Epson.Kowa.License
<cybermad> how to install it?
<vorpal> chable: and look for something which is .xchat or similar
<cybermad> because there is no guide about how to install it
<chable> u mean the xchat directory
<chable> i put it in the plugin folder
<chable> but wont run
<chable> and i have another problem
<chable> sudo apt-get install java-package
<chable> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<chable> :(
<nothlit> !java | chable
<ubotu> chable: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<meshyf> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chable> im guiding from ubuntuguide.org
<cybermad> i tried ./make but doesn't work :(
<vorpal> how long has ubotu been around? who made it. Whoever did is awesome
<chable> ill get automatix
<nothlit> !build-essential | cybermad
<ubotu> cybermad: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nothlit> !automatix | chable
<ubotu> chable: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<chable> phuck
<cybermad> thanks nothlit
<chable> no more automatix
<nothlit> chable, this is a family friendly channel
<nomin-> I never used automatix.  I don't think people really need it anyway
<chable> i know that nothanks
<nomin-> and I'm just a schmo
<chable> im on my first ubuntu
<chable> changed the slack
<willskills> anyone got teamspeak installed? :)
<chable> so what are u suggesting ? should i install automatix or no ?
<B-Minus> nah
<nomin-> chable:  I was going to try it once but there were a lot of recommendations to NOT do it
<B-Minus> i never used it either
<chable> i see
<chable> i shall not install it
<nomin-> it apparently causes problems, plus I installed everything I needed so far just fine
<B-Minus> you can install every thing you need with  normal adept functions
<vorpal> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<nomin-> ubuntuforums plus this chat room have been very helpful for me
<noiesmo> !universe | chable
<ubotu> chable: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<reverseblade> bigbro,  are you there ?
<nomin-> chable:  use google to seach ubuntuforums.org for anything you're trying to do.
<chable> nomin- , the ubuntuguide.org is fabulous
<chable> noiesmo  , my english is bad
<nothlit> !easyubuntu | chable
<ubotu> chable: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<chable> all those information are somethimes hard to understand for me
<nothlit> theres also docs.gwos.org
<chable> does firestarter start with reboot , once installed ?
<nothlit> chable, it should
<chable> ok
<nomin-> I've discovered a lot of good howtos recently here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Dylanp> bash: php: command not found
<Dylanp> How can i fix that?
<Dylanp> php is installed
<chable> install php
<chable> uhm
<chable> gksudo gedit /var/www/testphp.php
<vorpal> chable: sudo apt-get install php
<chable> insert <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Dylanp> oke
<chable> vorpal i know , thanks :)
<chable> Dylanp are u using an http server ?
<Dylanp> ye
<chable> sudo apt-get install php4
<chable> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<chable> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nothlit> !php | Dylanp
<ubotu> Dylanp: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chable> gksudo gedit /var/www/testphp.php
<chable> and insert <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Dylanp> yea
<ragnar_123> what happens when you access http://localhost/testphp.php in your webbrowser?
<Dylanp> its working
<Dylanp> but, i need someone to install for get 'php' working in bash
<Dylanp> but dunno what
<mneptok> Dylanp: you want to run php commands from a shell prompt?
<Dylanp> yea
<mneptok> Dylanp: "which php"
<Dylanp> in bash
<cybermad> nothlit i think that's not source to compile.. but i'm not sure because i'm not familiar with linux
<Dylanp> <mneptok> Dylanp: "which php"
<Dylanp> eh?
<ragnar_123> just type: /usr/bin/php [path to script] 
<mneptok> in a terminal. type that. hit <return>
<Dylanp> dylan@dylan-desktop:~$ which php
<Dylanp> dylan@dylan-desktop:~$
<Dylanp> bash: /usr/bin/php: No such file or directory
<Dylanp> :p
<nothlit> cybermad, oh printing stuff.. sorry i only saw the last thing about you trying make
<mneptok> Dylanp: then problem you have is that the php execuatble is not in your $PAth
<cybermad> libsc20s.so, libsc40s.so, libsc60s.so, libsc70s.so, libsc80s.so, libsc480s.so, libsc580s.so,etc  then Makefile.am, OmniEpsonBlitter.cpp and Readme.Epson.Kowa.License
<Dylanp> well, how can i fix that?
<cybermad> do you know how to add it to ubuntu?
<mneptok> Dylanp: sudo updatedb && locate php
<Dylanp> oke
<nothlit> cybermad, read the readme... and don't type ./make but make && sudo make install
<mneptok> Dylanp: look through the results and tell me where the PHP executable lives (prolly /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin)
<Dylanp> /usr/lib/php5
<mneptok> Dylanp: that's the php libraries
<Dylanp> /usr/lib/php5
<cybermad> it said:    bash: make: make command not found
<chable> so
<Dylanp> /etc/php5
<Dylanp> /var/lib/php5
<chable> anyone can tell me where do i have to put script.pl , to work with xchat ?
<mneptok>  /usr/bin/php5 is most likely
<Dylanp> /usr/lib/php5
<Dylanp> /usr/share/php5
<Dylanp> only that
<Dylanp> :/
<Dylanp> bash: /usr/bin/php5: No such file or directory
<cybermad> the readme only tell about license
<mneptok> ls -R /usr/bin | grep php
<cybermad> but now how to install it
<Dylanp> dylan@dylan-desktop:~$ ls -R /usr/bin | grep php
<Dylanp> dylan@dylan-desktop:~$
<cybermad> s/now/not
<Dylanp> i did install it with apt-ge3t :p
<chable> Dylanp
<chable> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_PHP5
<Dylanp> oke :F
<Dylanp> yeah
<mneptok> Dylanp: [mneptok@dagda]  mneptok :: ls -R /usr/bin | grep php
<mneptok> php5-cgi
<mneptok> php-cgi
<Dylanp> Well, i did that
<Dylanp> but still, the php command doesnt work in bash
<NET||abuse> hmm, i'm a little confused about the mail configuration on linux,,, setting up mail server to run my email address from home... emmm
<Dylanp> I need to install something, but dunno what
<cybermad> there is information like this: http://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=4237&group_id=18713
<mneptok> Dylanp: what package did you install?
<Dylanp> php5
<Dylanp> sudo apt-get install php5
<stevr1it> i ahve a problem with loopback, which it does not start automatically at the beginning and therefore i have to digit in root: ifconfig eth0 and the static ip, and root add default gw 192.168.1.1 which is the router ip. after that everyhting works. How can i solve the problem?
<stevr1it> my ubuntu edgy
<mneptok> Dylanp: sudo aptitude install php5-cli
<Dylanp> oke
<mneptok> Dylanp: that will install the php command line interpreter
<Dylanp> oke, thnx :)
<mneptok> np
<chable> it works
<chable> brb
<NET||abuse> ok, i am trying to setup ispconfig to do it all, I am running through the howtoforge's article, ispconfig perfect setup ubuntu 6.06 LTS, it says fist install postfix with SMTP-AUTH, and courier, so why do i need both?
<NET||abuse> or is it that courier just offers the imap / pop3 access?
<cybermad> better i install alien, then install from rpm hehe
<NET||abuse> and postfix is the mta?
<HuibertGill> NET||abuse: correct
<mneptok> NET||abuse: Postfix is an MTA only. it has no conception of IMAP or POP.
<QwertyM> woops, am getting loads of updates now :p
<QwertyM> gimp and OOo mostly
<gray_fox> join #ubuntu-it
<frafra> hi all
<NET||abuse> ok, quick clarification for me then, which one deals with delivery to and management/creation of mailboxes?
<HamsDa> hello, guys
<NET||abuse> and also, what is procmail then?
<selzy_imut> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<selzy_imut> gendeng lo
<tonyyarusso> selzy_imut: Don't do that
<HuibertGill> !procmail
<ubotu> procmail: Versatile e-mail processor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22-16ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 138 kB, installed size 340 kB
<HamsDa> I have problems mounting my USB-Drive! It says "Can't read Superblock" if I try to moun it. can somebody tell me, what is wrong?
<Dylanp> How can i restart my apache server?
<frafra> I've installed the lastest ati driver (8.31.5) for my ati radeon mobility x1100. all works. I've try to enable aiglx but beryl needs composite extension. If I enable this option, dri is disabled :) If I don't enable this option, dri works. So, I've try Xgl, but when I load gnome-session, it freeze, but I can move the mouse or switch terms. Who can help me?
<chable> works
<frafra> i'm on edgy eft
<chable> well
<chable> the icons on desktop
<chable> are arranged growing bigger
<chable> how do i keep the same size ?
<NET||abuse> hmm, reading a few articles in linux mag/linux format.. going on about the ntfs-tools packages,, is there any kind of a chkdisk application that can do ntfs file structure checking rather than just disk surface scans etc..
<NET||abuse> would be really usful to have a livecd that can do that
<NET||abuse> i did also see captive that loadsup the ntfs.sys file from the windows drive to use the native windows driver, but still i don't know if there is any way to scan the ntfs file system
<bigbro> reverseblade: lo?
<reverseblade> well I have done it and I can verify the data has been written to the cd
<NET||abuse> i also learned from the article that ntfs doesn't stand for something like "Network Terminal FS" from its beginnings in windows NT,, but instead actually  stands for "New Technology File System" ... what a gay name..
<HamsDa> can somebody help me mounting my USB? it says "Can't read superblock", if I try to mount it =(
<gebruiker> NET||abuse, what do you think ext3 stands for?
<NET||abuse> HamsDa, i have a 160GB Western Digital usb drive at home that won't mount in linux either... seems to mount in windows, but then i tried to copy a movie onto it,, and it went poop..
<reverseblade> well but when I do it from the machine I burnt, I can't verify it. when  I do ls /media/cdrom0  it gives 0 files
<pty> NET||abuse: the NT in Windows NT stands for new technology
<NET||abuse> ext3 is third extended file systemm,, dunno if ext means anything else
<kaptengu> I have a external harddrive with both LAN and USB. When the computer that is attached to this disk with USB is on, I can't use the LAN. Therefore, can I some way mount this drive from another computer on the same mountpoint although it can be reached directly through LAN sometimes, and sometimes through the other computer.
<HamsDa> my USB drive is working on windows and I'm sure, it will work on linux too, but I can't mount it Oo
<NET||abuse> i was always under the impression that NT stood for Network Terminal
<nothlit> NET||abuse, lol thats what you thought it stood for? btw captive is deprecated, you're supposed to use ntfs-3g
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g | NET||abuse
<ubotu> NET||abuse: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<chable> np: Lee Burridge - Lustral - Solace (Evolution Mix) [2:28/7:10] 
<chable> hihi
<chable> working
<chable> sorry
<NET||abuse> we shouldn't deprecate anything while the replacement app is still in BETA surely?
<Shan`> how do i format a drive?
<nothlit> NET||abuse, beta doesn't mean anything,look at gmail and flickr
<NET||abuse> harhar
<nothlit> NET||abuse, ntfs-3g is better.
<bigbro> reverseblade: I assume that your DVD is mounted as /dev/cdrom0
<NET||abuse> Beta is just a marketing word for them
<reverseblade> bigbro,  /it is /dev/hdc but also I can access it /media/cdrom0
<reverseblade> bigbro, using ubuntu, couldn't figure out its convention
<NET||abuse> anyway.. i need to get my courier working right :) tried creating a mailbox for myself on my domain,, didn't work :(
<pty> its also like a safety net; if they go oopsie and lose your data they can say 'well, sir, its still in beta'
<vorpal> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<Shan`> yup
<bigbro> reverseblade: Ubuntu uses automount (I think it's called) and mounts removable storage under /media, yeah.
<vorpal> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Shan`> anyways.. how do i format my windows installation drive?
<NET||abuse> Shan`, you wiping your windows :) nice
<Shan`> :)
<HamsDa> bigbro: my USB Drive isn't mounted on /media
<Shan`> need more space
<pty> easiest using gparted ?
<NET||abuse> you could just use ntfsresize and shrink it down to minimum
<reverseblade> bigbro, though when I am writing to the burner I used /dev/hdc
<Shan`> and after i got my Unreal Tournament GOTY working opn lkinux.,.. i didnt need it anymore
<HamsDa> I don't see any auto-mount in there
<Shan`> lol
<NET||abuse> that way keeping access to your windows licence
<willskills> woot
<Shan`> license?
<Shan`> whats that
<Shan`> :S
<willskills> finally got headset work and sepreate soundcard :p
<cybermad> why everytime i want to add shared printer on windows (SMB) there is "Authentication Required" that ask me about Identity and Password for every computer :( so i need to click cancel almost for 20 popups, is that common?
<willskills> guys whats the name of the firewall ported with Ubuntu?
<lemonsCC> willskills: iptables
<Shan`> i have this issue with my ubuntu install tho
<Shan`> my adsl connection drops every few seconds
<willskills> lemonsCC, no, thats like every linux distro
<live> hi
<axisme> Hi, I'm having trouble with my video settings. I'm playing an xvid file and everything seems bright. Am i missing something obvious?
<lemonsCC> willskills: firestarter is the GUI
<willskills> is there not a gnome firewall ported with it?
<willskills> aaaaaaaahhhhhhh
<willskills> thats the one
<willskills> cheers lemonsCC
<Shan`> tried to look for the solution on all the forums
<live> alguien k hable espaol?=?=?=
<lemonsCC> willskills: not installed by default
<Shan`> didnt work
<lemonsCC> willskills: good luck
<vorpal> live: no, no hablo nada de espanol
<live> ajajjaja
<Dylanp> Initializing OpenGL display
<Dylanp> ...setting mode 3: 640 480
<Dylanp> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Dylanp> How can i fix that?
<live> un poco si no vorpal?
<vorpal> no live, NADA
<bigbro> reverseblade: /dev is where all the devices are. /dev/hd* are the IDE hard drives (or those devices emulating IDE connectivity)
<live> jaja ok :)
<vorpal> :)
<bigbro> reverseblade: So /dev/hdc is the third IDE device (usually the master device on the secondary IDE bus)
<vorpal> y tu? hables un poco de espanol?
<live> un poco solo
<live> de donde eres?
<Shan`> pty, it wont give me the format/delete option
<live> where you from?
<[GoG] > Hi.... How i can Install msttcorefonts ? !!
<mneptok> !.es > live
<vorpal> Australia
<vorpal> !.es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<lesshaste> I get thousands of messages ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:521:(snd_pcm_hw_prepare) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_PREPARE failed: Device or resource busy when I use skype for example
<[GoG] > How i can Install msttcorefonts ? !!  ! Help Please..
<lesshaste> what does that mean?
<lesshaste> and how do I stop it?
<lesshaste> The load on top also goes up and up
<pty> Shan`: ah ok.  afraid i'm not an expert on that sort of thing
<tundejeg> hi lesshaste
<tundejeg> pls
<tundejeg> how do i copy a file to a directory
<[GoG] > How i can Install msttcorefonts ? !!  ! Help Please..
<vorpal> #xubuntu-es
<tundejeg> i have done all possible stuff
<lemonsCC> willskills go for it
<tundejeg> to make it work
<Shan`> there was another utility :/
<Shan`> text based
<Shan`> cant remember it
<lesshaste> hi tuna-fish-
<lesshaste> hi tundejeg
<tuna-fish-> hi
<ahmed_penguinist> how to write assembly code like DEBUG in windows?
<willskills> having real trouble to find out what /dev/dsp my usb headset is
<willskills> I want to set it in teamspeak
<willskills> to use the headset
<willskills> instead of the default soundcard
<willskills> (which  want coming through my speakers, playing xmms etc)
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> hey there...............
<ragnar_123> hey
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> i just installed edgy.......but my USB cable modem which wrkd fine with dapper is not detected in edgy
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> any way out??
<ragnar_123> !hi | th3_d4r3d3vi1
<ubotu> th3_d4r3d3vi1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> :)
<ragnar_123> uhh.. I am not sure.. which modem is it?
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> MCNS
<willskills> th3_d4r3d3vi1, how are you connected atm? :o
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> on xp*sigh*
<ragnar_123> uhh...
<tyrone> how can i convert white areas to transparency in the GIMP?
<willskills> read thegimp help :)
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> xp needed a driver for it(which came with da modem)..........in dapper it was plug 'n play
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> but dosent seem to wrk in edgy:(
<willskills> hmm
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> mayb ill switch back to dapper*sigh*
<ragnar_123> yeah, it's better than xp (!!)
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> :D:d
<willskills> I am running dapper :p
<ragnar_123> i run dapper on my server..
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> so was i........half hr ago
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> :(
<willskills> :<
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> dapper+XGL+beryl
<willskills> you didnt test Edgy from the liveCD first? :p
<willskills> might have been an idea ><
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> shld hv
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> i thot itll wrk
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> wrkd with dapper
<ragnar_123> did you apt-get upgrade, or reinstall?
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> reinstall
<ragnar_123> read: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_identify_Modem_chipset
<ragnar_123> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<willskills> Hi folks; having some problems with teamspeak setup. I have a default soundcard on board, which works and is great. I have a usb headset plugged in, which is not the default sound device. I want to set the headset to run teamspeak, which means I need to tell teamspeak, it's /dev/dspXXXXX etc
<willskills> anyone know how to to do that? :)
<ragnar_123> well, i dont..:(
<willskills> oh
<willskills> had an idea
<willskills> brb ><
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> but da things mentioned in the first guide need a wrkin internet connection:((
<chable> im out for now
<chable> laters
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> or mayb ill dwnld dat file
<ragnar_123> yeah.. exactly ;)
<willskills> typing full words makes it easier for other people to understand you :p
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> sorry:D
<ragnar_123> yeah, but it will decrease his typing speed :D
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> pretty new to IRC:D:D
<willskills> I see :)
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> and i am desperate:-<
<ragnar_123> irc is a nice thing ;)
<willskills> <3 irc
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> yes it is:)
<willskills> used it for about 9 years :P
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> ^:)^
<x-r00t-x> :-?
<willskills> while gaming mostly though
<willskills> although now I am getting in to *nix, its also helpful
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> yeah :D
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> me just 1 month into linux
<willskills> I have used gentoo before, about 2 years back
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> 1 doubt
<willskills> and a little freebsd when running webservers
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> the guide u gave me
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> it requires compilation tools??
<willskills> wasn't me? :)
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> gunzip -c scanModem.gz > scanModem
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> chmod +x scanModem
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> sudo cp scanModem /usr/bin/
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> do any of these statements require em??
<nikin> can anyone suggest a program for recoding video files?
<ragnar_123> dont think so...
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> ok
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> wish me luck:d
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> catch ya later
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> bye
<ragnar_123> good luck
<ragnar_123> nikin: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jrib> nikin: recording video streams?  Or do you mean something else?
<h08817> hey anyone here?
<ragnar_123> yeah.. 869 persons :)
<h08817> lol
<willskills> 870 ><
<willskills> how can we help?
<jrib> well some are bots
<h08817> ok well i need to get gnome on my installation along with ndiswrapper-utils
<h08817> i only have the basic install because i have a small hd for linux
<nolimitsoya> !wifi|h08817
<ubotu> h08817: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> h08817: what did you install?  server?
<gotit> how to see my hardware profile in ubuntu through terminal
<h08817> i have the older ubuntu
<jrib> gotit: sudo lshw, or maybe lspci
<nolimitsoya> h08817, to get gnome do 'sudo apt-get gnome-core'
<h08817> hoary hedgehog
<h08817> well the problem is....
<nolimitsoya> h08817, i realy suggest you do some upgrading...
<h08817> lol i will
<gotit> cool :-)
<h08817> after i get in there
<h08817> but i need internet first
<h08817> so how can i get ndiswrapper on there?
<jrib> h08817: if this is a fresh install, why not just install dapper or edgy?
<h08817> well edgy gave me some strange video error just booting to it
<h08817> and i don't care what version i have
<h08817> im just using it for personal interest and to learn a little about linux
<jrib> h08817: ok, well the ndiswrapper stuff is on the cd.  The wiki page ubotu gave you should have more detailed instructions
<h08817> ok thanks
<ailean> is there a data counter at all to count how much you have downloaded in a particular month?
<gotit> wats gcc
<milde> www.gcc.gnu.org/
<gotit> its not a correct add
<h08817> well gcc is a compiler
<gotit> and it does not tell wat it is
<gotit> oh ok
<h08817> !gcc > gotit
<x-r00t-x> !gcc | gotit
<ubotu> gotit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<vorpal> DEAR GOD. somebody save me. I just talked some guy thru editing thier sources.list in spanish. I only just speak spanish. I'm going mad!!!!
<Doow> gotit: gcc is the gnu compiler collection, a set of opensource compilers and linkers for a couple of different languages
<gebruiker> gcc is not a 'set'
<gebruiker> gcc is the gnu c compiler
<Doow> gebruiker: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Compiler_Collection
<gebruiker> so? wikipedia is correct?
<gebruiker> only fools regard wikipedia as trustworthy
<Doow> gebruiker: http://gcc.gnu.org/
<Doow> the official page (linked from wikipedia)
<gebruiker> apt-cache show gcc
<gebruiker> that's all you need
<h08817> how do i install something from a cd that is a deb file
<Doow> gebruiker: yes, because apt is more trustworthy than the official homepage?
<h08817> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<gebruiker> Doow, what are you talking dude? read man gcc
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok, i am not getting the courier configu right,,
<gebruiker> where does it say 'a set' ???
<chrismo> wikipedia is correct
<Doow> ok, it says collection
<chrismo> compiler collection
<Doow> gebruiker: so what?
<NET||abuse> i've been following the howtoforge article on setup here http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p5
<NET||abuse> now, i have completed the setup according to th instructions here, i've configured postfix, but i get maildaemon errors when i try to send mail saying relay denied
<gebruiker> Doow, it says : "The GNU Compiler Collection includes front ends for C, C++, Objective" does that mean that GCC is a collection of software?
<gebruiker> damn fucktard can't read
<h08817> how do u install something from a cd if you do not have gnome?
<Doow> gebruiker: I feel for you
<gebruiker> it says THE GNU COMPILER
<lemonsCC> How can i message a user through ssh if they dont have terminal open?
<gebruiker> jeejs can't even read
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Doow> gebruiker: yeah, and USA has nothing to do with america because it stands for united states?
<gnomefreak> now i will ask all of you to take teh gcc topic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Doow> gnomefreak: sorry
<chrismo> take it gnu channel
<chrismo> that would be funny
<Doow> chrismo: haha
<lemonsCC> How can I message a user through ssh if they dont have terminal open?
<lemonsCC> linpopup isnt an option as this is from a mac/windows
<h08817> I have a basic install of linux and i was wondering how can i install something from the cd to my installation?
<lemonsCC> what do you want to install?
<h08817> i just want to get ndiswrapper
<h08817> so i can internet of course
<h08817> but i chose a server install so its just the bare minimum (small hd)
<lemonsCC> h08817: sudo apt-get ndiswrapper
<lemonsCC> and it may ask for the CD
<h08817> thats if i have internet
<h08817> o ok
<h08817> hopefully
<nikin> can someone point me out a program for reencoding Videos
<nikin> ?
<lemonsCC> the cd should be in your sources still
<h08817> but how can i navigate to the cd?
<raul> hello
<h08817> i dunno linux but i know windows command prompt commands
<noiesmo> !mencoder | nikin
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<lemonsCC> you need to use apt-get anyhow
<h08817> o ok
<h08817> i sure hope it works
<lemonsCC> cant hurt if it doesnt
<nikin> noiesmo: ty
<h08817> yeah true
<h08817> lemonsCC, well thanks i'm gna go try it
<noiesmo> nikin, np
<lemonsCC> np
<diablo`> which file contain the date of the ubuntu-first-installed ?
<diablo`> if exists
<lemonsCC> How can I message a user through ssh if they dont have terminal open?
<raul> Can I assign the action to open an existing form for a button?
<raul> For example, when Clients pulsate, the form is opened Clients.
<raul> Pardon for my Englishman
<rosen37> Pleqse how to change all file *.JPG in *.jpg, I know there is a command but don t remember?
<NET||abuse> arrrgg,,, my postfix has generated some kinda loop
<lemonsCC> rosen you want to change the case of .jpg?
<tonyyarusso> rosen37: rename is the command, takes input as regex
<rosen37> tonyyarusso: ah rename thx
<NET||abuse> i've 138 Mil Delivery System MAILER-DAMON errors..
<apokryphos> rosen37: krename is a good program for bulk-renaming
<screechingcat> i need a GUI scp client for ubuntu
<apokryphos> rosen37: makes things like the above quite trivial
<apokryphos> screechingcat: gftp has that, right? Though I think someone said it was only for the one in Seveas' repository
<live> hola
<apokryphos> Konqueror has fish:// which goes over ssh
<apokryphos> hi live
<live> hi to all
<iturk> hi there is it possible to set environment variables in linux but not only for console ?? this is because i would like to run a application using an icon and i would like it to recognise some environment variables !!
<tomix> trying to use simple backup with the option of ssh to a remote server. The directory I am trying to write to is definetly writable when logging in normally using the same details as i provide in the config but when i test the details in Simple Backup it comes back with a permissions problem. Does Simple Backup have log files anywhere?
<live> ubuntu spanish server?
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<screechingcat> apokryphos: i installed gFTP (from seveas) but i cant get it connected
<lemonsCC> yay for ubotu
<lemonsCC> !ubotu
<apokryphos> screechingcat: ssh is setup on your server and you're allowed to scp?
<sc4ttrbrain> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<screechingcat> apokryphos: yes. when i scp-ed from my macbook to my ubuntu box using a GUI app called fugu, everything worked fine
<sc4ttrbrain> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<GoG> Boas
<hhyyjj163_> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<sc4ttrbrain> hehe
<apokryphos> screechingcat: can't be sure about gftp, but konqueror will certainly work
<apokryphos> bbiab
<screechingcat> !bbiab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bbiab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<screechingcat> apokryphos: i use gnome.
<hhyyjj163_> hehe
<screechingcat> apokryphos: any other solution ?
<hhyyjj163_> :)
<Hannibal> Hello. Recently, I did the following to my laptop, which was then running Ubuntu Dapper. First I installed Xubuntu, succesfully. Then I tried to upgrade the machine to Edgy (using update-manager -c). It failed to replace Samba correctly, and then hung up when trying to replace some XFCE package while XFCE was running. I rebooted the machine, and attempted to finish the update.
<Hannibal> This sort of worked, but it's still complaining that samba, xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are not satisfied because xorg is not installed
<Hannibal> this is odd, because I can start both ubuntu and xubuntu fine.
<Hannibal> (and get a working X and Gnome/XFCE)
<vorpal> does anyone know how to install the windows font "tahoma"?
<screechingcat> vorpal: isnt it part of msttcorefonts ?
<Hannibal> anyway, recently I did something *really* dumb - I broke the ethernet port, so now my only way out is my wireless card, which doesn't seem to work very well on Edgy anymore (it has an Atheros G chip)
<nightsky> hello people. following issue: using libnss-ldap and libpam-ldap to authenticate users against an ldap-server. using a crypt-hash in the ldaptree all works fine. using md5 and the user gets rejected. this works when the client machine is using gentoo but does not if it's ubuntu 6.10. does anyone have the slightest idea why this might be? am i missing something trivial here?
<Hannibal> assuming I can get internet back on the machine, how would you advise I try to fix the broken dependencies?
<intelikey> can anyone tell me about setting up a usb all-N-1 scanner ?   the printer works fine but sane says no device found ???
<hhyyjj163_> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<intelikey> Hannibal sudo apt-get install -f
<kling0n> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<vorpal> screechingcat: well, i'm acting as go between here, but some guy on ubuntu-es just installed msttcorefonts and it appanetly didn't contain it
<hhyyjj163_> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<vorpal> is there anything you have to do after downloading corefonts?
<intelikey> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lemonsCC> How can I message a user through ssh if they dont have terminal open?
<hhyyjj163_> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<intelikey> lemonsCC you loged into their box ?
<intelikey> lemonsCC try wall
<lemonsCC> i am logged into my user on the same box as them via ssh
<Hannibal> intelikey: thanks, I'll try that. From memory, I tried running apt-get update -f and that didn't "work", in the sense that it tried updating lots of things, but failed to actually fix the broken dependencies. Is that expected?
<lemonsCC> intelikey wall only seemed to display text if terminal was open
<intelikey> lemonsCC mmmm it used to send to X also
<ThePub> Kate wouldn't happen to have a feature similar to Scribes Templates would it?
<intelikey> anyone know sane or scanner setup ?
<lemonsCC> intelikey do they need admin rights? or anything special?
<hhyyjj163_> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<intelikey> lemonsCC ah yes wall needs admin to send to all
<h08817> hey lemonsCC
<lemonsCC> intelikey i mean to recieve
<intelikey> lemonsCC no
<lemonsCC> h08817 yes?
<h08817> that did not work but i did find the ndiswrapper-utils on the cd
<lemonsCC> intelikey maybe sudo ..... | wall
<lemonsCC> did that install?
<h08817> its a deb file so can't i just install it directly from there with some command?
<intelikey> lemonsCC maybe echo 'blah ' | sudo wall
<lemonsCC> intelikey trying it now
<yakumo> hi im upgradng my ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 not using apt, anyone familiar???
<ttyfscker> lemonsCC:: you trying to send messages to people?
<ThePub> yakumo: so you're using an install CD?
<ttyfscker> lemonsCC:: use the write command if so
<intelikey> yakumo sounds like it should keep you busy for a while.
<yakumo> is it posible???
<lemonsCC> ttyyfsker write only works with terminal open....it needs a tty
<ThePub> yakumo: well sure, download the install cd.  it's going to use apt though ;)
<rajiv_nair> willskills: th3_d4r3d3vi1 here:D
<ragnar_123> hi there!
<rajiv_nair> :D
<rajiv_nair> back on dapper :-<
<h08817> how do u install deb files?
<ragnar_123> cool.. or at least better than win xp
<lemonsCC> ttyfscker unless you know how to open a terminal on their session
<ttyfscker> h08817:: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<rajiv_nair> wouldnt double clicking work??
<rajiv_nair> :d
<h08817> ah the -i I kept wondering that
<Lardarse> hi... i'm trying to find a link to the torrent file for 6.10, but there doesn't seem to be one there. Does anyone know if the torrent is still running?
<ThePub> h08817: and it wouldn't hurt to read the dpkg man page.
<yakumo> <ThePub>i download the the desktop cd 6.10, but i thought i could not upgrade using that... so i try using the deistribution upgrade..
<h08817> yeah true well im using a crap version at this moment
<h08817> of ubuntu
<h08817> im building it up from server
<h08817> so i dont have gnome yet
<rajiv_nair> ohhh
<lemonsCC> h08817 sorry to i forgot about you if you want more info about dpkg use "man dpkg"
<lemonsCC> h008817 use fluxbox if your Hd is that small
<yakumo> <ThePub>but i use the destribution upgrade to upgrade my 6.06 to 6.10
<h08817> whats that?
<lemonsCC> h08817 i have ubuntu + fluxbox installed at 788mb
<ttyfscker> lightweight full featured window manager
<h08817> and how do i do that?
<h08817> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ttyfscker> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<lemonsCC> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/
<h08817> well i can't install crap yet
<h08817> until i get my ndiswrapper so bbs
<lemonsCC> lol k
<lemonsCC> intelikey:  sudo did nothing still no message to X
<Lardarse> any1?
<lemonsCC> Is it possible to open a terminal in someone elses session?
<lemonsCC> through ssh?
<ThePub> yakumo: just grab the edgy cd and run with it, it won't touch your ~/ directory but take care of everything else if you run in-place
<lemonsCC> lardarse yes?
<Lardarse> <Lardarse> hi... i'm trying to find a link to the torrent file for 6.10, but there doesn't seem to be one there. Does anyone know if the torrent is still running?
<lemonsCC> should be running
<ttyfscker> why use a torrent now?
<lemonsCC> faster
<ttyfscker> i doubt that
<Lardarse> lemonsCC: where's the torrent link?
<ThePub> lemonsCC: what do you mean?  open a session?
<yakumo> <ThePub>umm example i have the official cd 5.10 deliver to me and i still have 5.04 install, can i install it without formating my pc. or without using the internet for upgrade
<lemonsCC> thepub I want to be able to message users through ssh... wall and write need terminal open
<ttyfscker> a torrent will probably kick off around 8k/sec and gradually work its way up to 150k/sec.. the repos will most likely give you a steady 200 - 300k/sec....
<ThePub> lemonsCC: like open an X application onto another terminal?  <application> -display <ip>:<screen>.<subscreen>
<Hannibal> hrm. What do I do if "apt-get install -f" hangs on "waiting for headers" ?
<lemonsCC> lardarse:: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Hannibal> I can ping all the servers in my sources.list file fine...
<ThePub> lemonsCC: oh, lol, you can notify people.. hmm, what was that command
<Lardarse> lemonsCC: 6.10 ?
<lemonsCC> yes
<lemonsCC> and the http download is cruising at 588kb/s right now
<lemonsCC> use that =P
<nolimitsoya> lemonsCC, the link isnot for a 6.10 torrent
<lemonsCC> lol my bad
<ttyfscker> su -s     echo "some text"|wall
<Lardarse> lemonsCC: you waake yet? :-P
<ttyfscker> sudo -s     echo "some text"|wall
<Lardarse> awake*
<ThePub> ttyfscker: thank you :)
<lemonsCC> lardarse nope
<lemonsCC> http://carroll.cac.psu.edu/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ThePub> it's too bad kde doesn't have a text editor like Scribes :)
<lemonsCC> thats the one!
<lemonsCC> or the live cd
<lemonsCC> http://carroll.cac.psu.edu/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ttyfscker> just download it directly from http
<lemonsCC> thepub:  still nothing at the recieving end
<lemonsCC> agreed:  right now this link is dling at 600kb/s about
<ttyfscker> despite the common intentions of torrents.. its still slower in the  long run, unless the servers are being hammered.. there are no updates today for edgy, and no new releases.. so you should get pretty reliable speeds from the main mirrors directly ;)
<lemonsCC> http://carroll.cac.psu.edu/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<willskills> Wewt =)
<willskills> my WoW runs great
<willskills> :D
<lemonsCC> lol grats
<lemonsCC> on ubuntu?
<rajiv_nair> gotta go
<rajiv_nair> bye
<willskills> figured it out, was some old GFX options I had enabled while running on windows
<willskills> turned them off
<willskills> and now my framerate is stupid! :DDDDD
<lemonsCC> My Rage128 would die if it saw WoW
<tyrone> leonsCC: nothing easier than wow on ubuntu
<tyrone> lemonsCC
<nolimitsoya> ThePub, is scribes in the repos?
<lemonsCC> can linpopup be used through CLI?
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: here is a deb for it http://www.youmortals.com/ubuntu/packages/
<ThePub> nolimitsoya: no, h08817: "man dpkg"
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: its not in repos so i uploaded my deb for it
<ThePub> nolimitsoya: oops, no: http://scribes.sourceforge.net/
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, theres an official deb on the main site, but thank you :)
<lemonsCC> swiftfox needs to release a pentium MMX version=P
<Tomcat_> lemonsCC: linpopup uses the CLI itself.... it does some samba calls afaik.
<lemonsCC> samba is no problem
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: i know there is
<ThePub> it's amazing.. looking over Kate it seems it'll do everything from type text to slice bread.. but it doesn't have a simple feature like Templates.
<Dimensions> hi guys ... how do  i install Windows along with my Ubuntu where i have just single partition how do i resize my partition as i dont want to lose any important data from it its my office laptop
<lemonsCC> ahh the joy of linux =)
<ThePub> lemonsCC: all the troubles and none of the gains of Windows?
<Ben2004uk> hey guys, how long is the PPC architecture going to be supported ??? Thinking about getting a new MacBook and using my iBook as a pure ubuntu laptop but are the new versions of Ubuntu still going to be compatiable
<lemonsCC> windows after ubuntu is a PITA AFAIK
<nolimitsoya> Dimensions, the install will help you. just be sure to have a full backup before you do anything
<lemonsCC> ThePub:  I hate OoO for that reason...no templates!!
<nolimitsoya> lemonsCC, not realy. reconfiguring grub is quite painless
<lemonsCC> ThePub: they are all amatuerish
<Dimensions> Install of windows ? nolimitsoya ?
<lemonsCC> Dimensions do you have an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Dimensions> because i know with ubuntu installation u can resize but how do i do it with Windows one
<ThePub> lemonsCC: scribes templates are more like interactive ways to insert text snippets interactively.  not document templates.
<Dimensions> yes i do ...
<nolimitsoya> Dimensions, no, the ubuntu installer will help you resize partitions
<nolimitsoya> windows is as dumb as ever :P
<lemonsCC> nolimitsoya ubuntu is already installed
<lemonsCC> ThePub I heard template and thought OoO and its lack of
<nolimitsoya> lemonsCC, then the ubuntu installer can still be used to resize :)
<Dimensions> nolimitsoya:  any idea how can one copy saved mails from Evolution i have like 500 + mails stored in it
<Lardarse> lemonsCC: in answer to the question why use a torrent: it's because a torrent is generally faster than relying on 1 website to download it from
<ThePub> just go into gparted and resize the current partition, then install windows.  after that boot back off your livecd and rerun grub from the linux partition to reinstall it into MBR
<lemonsCC> nolimitsoya news to me i always use Gparted
<Lardarse> + it gives em a use for my upsstream bandwidth afterwards :-)
<Lardarse> me*
<nolimitsoya> Dimensions, if you are looking for a backup solution just use tar
<nolimitsoya> lemonsCC, the ubuntu installer uses g-/parted
<Dimensions> nolimitsoya:  tar is like zipping files how can i use that with Evolution saved mails i donno where it keeps them on hdd ...
<ubunt1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nolimitsoya> Dimensions, should be in ~
<lemonsCC> nolimitsoya..I use alternate discs so i didnt realize
<nolimitsoya> Dimensions, look in the hidden folders for something like .evolution, and tar it
<willskills> mm
<willskills> not so good = my disk is maing a funny noise from time to time
<willskills> it's 10,000rpm raptor
<willskills> making*
<nolimitsoya> willskills, backup!
<willskills> good idea.
<willskills> but
<lemonsCC> lardarse did you end up getting it started dling?
<willskills> rofl
<willskills> its not my disk
<Lardarse> lemonsCC: the torrent? yeah
<lemonsCC> xdrive offers free 5gig...=)
<nolimitsoya> willskills, there are no 'buts'. sudo apt-get install hubackup && hubackup
<willskills> its a pair of shite speakers I forgot I had plugged in :>
<Lardarse> gave up on a local mirror after only gettign 3 megabytes in about 3 minutes...
<lemonsCC> lol
<Dimensions> How can one use gparted for resizing disk as when i open it ... it just shows it as read only no resize option
<lemonsCC> lardarse i was getting 600kb/s!
<tx22> guys, I'm looking for a nice (easy) distro to test out XGL. I've heard of sabayon because it is a live CD and has the nvidia driver built in. Is this the best choice for ease fo use?
<Lardarse> lei'm in the UK...
<lemonsCC> lardarse which mirror?
<Lardarse> oops
<Lardarse> University of Kent
<lemonsCC> meh use american server =)
<lemonsCC> change the locale later
<Lardarse> i can only get 140 a second at most from eastt coast america
<Lardarse> a40k*
<Lardarse> grrrr...
<Lardarse> 140k
* ThePub cheers
<lemonsCC> what is the torrent getting?
<Lardarse> 400
* lemonsCC cheers
* lemonsCC drinks!
<ThePub> Google Earth is so much nicer with an accelerated X server :)
<Dimensions> ThePub:  how do u use gparted ... it shows partitions as read only resize is disabled
<lemonsCC> when you can accelerate!
<lemonsCC> I can't
* lemonsCC cries
<lemonsCC> Dimensions just pop in the liveCd and reboot
<ThePub> not all of use run 15-year-old video cards I suppose :D
<lemonsCC> open gparted in there, same thing less steps
<lemonsCC> hey its 14y/o
<GoG> How play in Ubuntu Counter-Strike 1.6 STEAM ?
<ThePub> Dimensions: lemonsCC made the best suggestion if you only have 1 partition.  far less work that way :)
<Dimensions> thanks lemonsCC got the point to resize it i had done it once on another lappy while one lap data was vanished lol jus a bit scared of it
<GoG> who play in Ubuntu Counter-Strike 1.6 STEAM ?
<prestosd> Hey all!
<lemonsCC> dimensions just dont go crazy...a 1gig ubuntu partition will result in lost data
<ragnar_123> !hi | prestosd
<ubotu> prestosd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lemonsCC> 10gigs+ your good
<prestosd> I can't access my windows HD in linux (ubuntu 6.10) can someone help me mount it?
<lemonsCC> eek ntfs?
<prestosd> ragnar_123, thanks for the hi!
<lemonsCC> prestosd read and write to it?
<ragnar_123> prestosd: thank the bot :D
<GoG> who play in Ubuntu Counter-Strike 1.6 STEAM ?
<prestosd> lol
<prestosd> yes
<prestosd> read and write
* lemonsCC runs screaming
<prestosd> and i want to mount it as windows
<prestosd> (the name of the mountpoint)
<scraliontis> hi
<Dimensions> okay guys goin to do it with live cd but besides that just to have knowledge abt gparted ... whats use of it in ubuntu installed version can we also use it for any functions like partitions etc or its just for information there
<pty> GoG: CS1.6 is the only reason I still have an XP partition
<lemonsCC> writing to ntfs is very experimental and case corrupt data like a mofo
<lemonsCC> can*
<prestosd> lemonsCC, no its not a ntfs! its windows 98se
<lemonsCC> fat32?
<prestosd> lemonsCC, yup
<lemonsCC> nice!
<lemonsCC> automount?
<prestosd> lol
<prestosd> I know!
<prestosd> automount?
<scraliontis> i am having problems with my new wifi usb adapter, when i plug it in, network mamanger starts and starts using 100% cpu, and crashes, whats going on.
<prestosd> whats that
<ThePub> Dimensions: parted (gparted is a frontend) is specifically for partition stuff.  info as well as creation/use/etc.  Just be careful.. messing with partitions is a surefire way to lose data (as others have said)
<lemonsCC> prestosd sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup << this will save lots of grief
<prestosd> ?
<prestosd> ?
<scraliontis> i mean ubuntu crashes entirly, and i have to restart
<lemonsCC> open terminal and paste this in it
<lemonsCC> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<Dimensions> ThePub: but when we open it in installed ubuntu i dont get resize option active
<prestosd> k
<lemonsCC> wait shouldnt a fat32 be automatically detected and mounted?
<HeathenDan> whoa, a xorg update in synaptic... is it safe?
<prestosd> lemonsCC, dont think so
<ThePub> Dimensions: that's because you only have one partition, right?  Your one partition is the mounted and ACTIVE partition.  You cannot modify an active partition.
<prestosd> lemonsCC, maybe, but i cant find it
<lemonsCC> prestosd mine was...
<prestosd> lemonsCC, i ran the command
<lemonsCC> where do you want it to mount to?
<Dimensions> ahhan Thanks ThePub ... got the point ...
<scraliontis> can anybody help
<Dimensions> and thanks guys ...
<prestosd> lemonsCC, umm how about /media/windows
<ThePub> Dimensions: by rebotting to the livecd you are using the CDs memory partition and therefore able to edit the partiion on your disk.
<prestosd> lemonsCC, so the HD is know as "windows"
<lemonsCC> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<prestosd> k
<prestosd> done
<lemonsCC> now sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<prestosd> loading.....
<gpfreitas> Hi everybody. I'd like to know how to change my usplash screen. I have installed kubuntu-desktop just out of curiosity, but now (after uninstalling everything kubuntu-related, I guess), the usplash is from kubuntu, not ubuntu.
<Dimensions> ThePub:  when we boot into live cd and use gparted it will use the one from the cd or the one installed with ubuntu on HDD ?
<prestosd> done
<prestosd> lemonsCC, now what?
<HuibertGill> !usplash > gpfreitas
<lemonsCC> do you know the mount point?
<ThePub> Dimensions: one on the cd of course.  That's immaterial though.
<scraliontis> thanks for not helping
<lemonsCC> ex:/dev/hda1
<prestosd> lemonsCC,  ?????? ex????
<gpfreitas> HuibertGill: what do you mean?
<me3> wow
<me3> irssi is awesome
<HuibertGill> I thought ubotu knew about usplash
<HuibertGill> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<lemonsCC> Anyone know how to find the mount point of a HD?
<gpfreitas> Thanks ubotu!
<gpfreitas> and HuibertGill
<me3> hey can i ask i want to set up a irc server on my home network
<HuibertGill> gpfreitas: there, you see, :-)
<GoG> pty ... yes me too :P
<prestosd> lemonsCC, lol
<prestosd> lemonsCC, I think I already know it
<GoG> in WIndwos i only have STEAM :P
<zigford> lemonsCC: type "mount"
<prestosd> lemonsCC, or i can find it with gparted
<GoG> and some games
<me3> what sit eh best and easiest on  for ubuntu or in my case xubuntu
<lemonsCC> prestosd got that?  lemonsCC: type "mount"
<prestosd> lemonsCC, in the console?
<lemonsCC> thats in terminal, yes
<me3> what is the best and easiest one for ubuntu or in my case xubuntu
<prestosd> lemonsCC, kk
<prestosd> wow
<lemonsCC> it should show your drive in there somewhere
<Hannibal> ok, apparently I'm suffering from a very weird configuration problem on my laptop running Ubuntu. When trying to connect to the ubuntu archive servers, it tries to do so using ipv6
<prestosd> lots of mounts
<Hannibal> this fails
<prestosd> and junk...
<pty> GoG: i had Steam up and running in linux last year; it worked 'ok' but it wasn't that stable and i couldnt get my frame rate as high as it was on XP.  Things may have changed since I tried but I've not had chance to experiment recently
<prestosd> lemonsCC, now what?
<prestosd> lemonsCC, i have the info
<lemonsCC> looking for vfat
<Hannibal> telnetting to the host also tries to use ipv6, and hence fails
<Hannibal> telnetting to the ipv4 ip works fine, however.
<lemonsCC> dont paste it in here....thats flooding
<Hannibal> I don't suppose someone knows how I would fix such a situation (or indeed, what the hell is going on?)
<prestosd> lol
<prestosd> i know
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<floating_> I read from w3m faq, that it uses xv as default image viewer. I dont get anything if I type xv in terminal. My problem is that when I try use the "view image" with w3m, nothing happens. Any ideas?
<prestosd> lemonsCC, i dont see a vfat
<lemonsCC> you said you could find it using gparted?
<me3> Hannibal: ipv6 is not compatable with old network cards
<prestosd> lemonsCC, the windows partition is on a whole other HD and it looks like that mount command only shows the linux one
<Hannibal> me3: fine, how do I kill it? :)
<prestosd> lemonsCC, ill look in gparted.....
<me3> now thats the magical question
<me3> i dont know Hannibal
<me3> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<me3> but that will tell you
<prestosd> lemonsCC, go to our channel...
<Hannibal> me3: aha. So then I don't suppose you know whether it's bad that I followed the dapper method outlined below that one? :)
* Hannibal found that on his own before you gave the answer :)
<me3> lmao
<me3> not sure
<lemonsCC> which is?
<me3> dont seea  problem
<Hannibal> well, we'll soon find out!
<Hannibal> lemonsCC: do roughly the same by editing /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<me3> but if you have done it and there is a problem do the other one then
<Hannibal> instead of bad_list
<ThePub> floating_: where'd you get a w3m file?
<gpfreitas> ubotu, HuibertGill: That webpage had no instructions on how to actually change your usplash.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HuibertGill: That webpage had no instructions on how to actually change your usplash. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gpfreitas> Ah.
<gpfreitas> Well, I'd like to revert back to the default usplash.
<ThePub> gpfreitas: ubotu is a bot :)
<gpfreitas> It sounds simple, but I don't know what to do.
<lemonsCC> prestosd join #mount
<gpfreitas> ThePub: I just noticed. ;)
<prestosd> k
<me3> hey can i ask i want to set up a irc server on my home network
<prestosd> join #mount
<me3> what is the best and easiest one for ubuntu or in my case xubuntu
<lemonsCC>    / in front
<prestosd> ?
<prestosd> i cant find a channel called mount
<lemonsCC> to join a new channel type /join #mount
<prestosd> lemonsCC, k
<me3> lemonsCC:  do you know much about apt-get of irc servers
<me3> not irc clients
<lesshaste> I get thousands of messages ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:521:(snd_pcm_hw_prepare) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_PREPARE failed: Device or resource busy when I use skype for example
<lesshaste> what does that mean?
<lesshaste> and how do I stop it?
<ThePub> me3: apt-cache search irc?  then find an ircd that sounds good, then install it?
<Lardarse> lemonsCC: 28:12 :-)
<me3> legend
<ThePub> me3: do some research on the web about irc servers and find one that sounds interesting.. search apt for it?
<gpfreitas> Is there another irc channel where I could ask questions about usplash?
<me3> yeah i saw one that said the latest version of ubuntu had it with it on the cd
<sc4ttrbrain> gpfreitas: u want to change usplash?
<Hannibal> argh.
<me3> im damed if i can figure out what one
<me3> or for that reasn why would they
* Hannibal notes his internet on that machine is now dead.
<Hannibal> iwlist ath0 scan just waits a long time and then goes "Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable"
<me3> exit
<gpfreitas> Yes, I want to change usplash.
<Hannibal> and dhclient doesn't seem to get an IP from this machine, probably because 'something' in the WiFi config is screwed up.
* Hannibal wonders what, though - essid, ap and key (none) are all set correctly.
<gpfreitas> But I just don't know how.
<gpfreitas> I just want my ubuntu usplash back.
* lemonsCC wave hi
<jrib> gpfreitas: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so   iirc.  You will need to 'sudo update-initramfs -u' (also from memory)
<gpfreitas> I have kubuntu's now.
<Hannibal> gpfreitas: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_Usplash
<gpfreitas> Thanks everyone! I'll try that.
<Hannibal> (yay for google)
<lemonsCC> me3: what?
<lemonsCC> lardarse: yes?
* Hannibal wonders if anyone has a clue on what "resource temporarily unavailable" *actually* means. :(
<Hannibal> lemonsCC: me3 left. :)
<lemonsCC> ok
<Lardarse> 28:12 = fast :-)
<lemonsCC> i dont know who he was or what he was asking...
<w3ccv> Hannibal, what does /var/log/messages say
<lemonsCC> its done?
<Lardarse> yeah
<lemonsCC> great now burn at a low speed
<lemonsCC> or you will make frisbees
<Lardarse> i usualy burn at 8x
<LiraNuna> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lardarse> heh
<Hannibal> w3ccv: nothing for the last 10 minutes, according to tail
<lemonsCC> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" - bin/cue can be converted to ISO using !bchunk - ISO images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning
<Hannibal> the last 5 messages were kernel initialization things from when I rebooted, and complaints from gconfd
<w3ccv> Hannibal, does that cover your wifi error
<prestosd> lemonsCC, go back to #mount
<w3ccv> Hannibal, little documented - WEP needs to be the format (all hex of course)  nnnn-nnnn-nnnn-nn ...but doesn't sound like yoiu are there yet
<me3> thanks ThePub
<lemonsCC> me3 did you get your answer?
<Hannibal> w3ccv: I'm using an open network atm.
<Hannibal> w3ccv: it's disabled unless I really need it - like now.
<lemonsCC> i never verify .iso
<Hannibal> so I'm not too worried about encryption
<Hannibal> and I can't find much in /var/log/messages
<Hannibal> except...
<Hannibal> at every boot, loading hardware drivers notes a [FAIL] 
<Hannibal> because some of the cardbus IRQ's are not present / misaligned / whatever
<Hannibal> it says to upgrade my BIOS
<Hannibal> however, it says that all the time
<Hannibal> and before I rebooted, internet worked fine
<w3ccv> Hannibal, that doesn't sound good, but I can't help with that  SRI
<Hannibal> at least, most things other than the ubuntu servers :(
<Hannibal> well, right, but I can't see how it's related if it worked before with the same errors present.
<Hannibal> also, iwconfig and ifconfig seem perfectly happy with the card
<Hannibal> they see it and everything.
<Hannibal> so I'm confused about what's wrong :)
<Thialfihar> 'allo, 'allo
<soundray> Hannibal: is there anything that actually doesn't work because of this?
<sedrake> den sger fortfarande "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<sedrake> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<sedrake> " =/
<lemonsCC> it link -s [file]  [file]  the command for symlinks?
<Hannibal> soundray: well, like I said, I can't get dhclient to obtain an IP from this machine (which is routing)
<lemonsCC> is*
<Hannibal> over said wireless card
<soundray> lemonsCC: no, ln
<lemonsCC> ah ha
<Hannibal> which is stuck in said cardbus slot
<Hannibal> soundray: so, no IP and no dns == no internet.
<Constantino> hi
<soundray> Hannibal: sorry, I'm late to the game, so I didn't read that
<Hannibal> soundray: and I broke my ethernet port on the machine, so wireless is my only option :(
<Hannibal> soundray: that's ok, any help is appreciated.
<Hannibal> (I actually broke the physical ethernet port, so that's beyond repair)
<lemonsCC> soundray link is the mac command i think
<willskills> lol, Hannibal how did you do that???
<Thialfihar> Is there a nice little benchmark tool to test CPU performance?
<willskills> break the ethernet port I mean.... ;)
<soundray> Hannibal: if the wireless driver actually loads, and dhclient offers to run on the interface, then interrupts aren't a problem
<w3ccv> Hannibal, have you tried putting an IP an dns in manuyally?
<Hannibal> willskills: merm. I had a mess of cables, two ethernet ones and 1 phone one
<soundray> Hannibal: at least I wouldn't attack it that way.
<willskills> Thialfihar, if ytou have Dapper installed, just use System Monitor from; System > Admin > system Monitor
<Hannibal> willskills: picked the wrong one, not looking carefully. It tucked some coppery thing out of the ethernet port when I took it out.
<Hannibal> so, that's how
<Hannibal> soundray: sounds reasonable.
<willskills> lol :)
<w3ccv> Hannibal, if your ap is set up normally it is the default router (gateway) and also the dns server
<Hannibal> w3ccv: no, but I can do.
<willskills> go buy a new NIC? they cost like nothing :D
<Hannibal> willskills: for a laptop?
<Hannibal> willskills: right...
<lemonsCC> yep
<willskills> ah... ;<
<soundray> Thialfihar: bogomips from the sysutils package
* Hannibal tries to recall how to manually set IP and such
<lemonsCC> pcimia network card??
<Thialfihar> Yar, willskills, the CPU usage is not a problem. Wanna know the actual speed of the CPU.
<floating_> ThePub: The w3m www browser. I have a work around to see images, but I don't have a keymap file in w3m dir, and doubt I can just make it. view image and few other options in rightclick menu doesnt work now but,..
<soundray> Thialfihar: not *really* useful for comparing different CPUs, but usable to see the effects of, e.g., overclocking
<Thialfihar> Ok, installing that right now.
<Hannibal> lemonsCC: right, but those are pretty rare down here. (Holland)
<willskills> ah right, ok :)
<Hannibal> at least, to my knowledge
<lemonsCC> oops
<lemonsCC> ebay!
<willskills> Hannibal, they shouldnt be rare
<Hannibal> for the past, uh, 10 years or so, they're pretty good about stuffing network thingies in laptops
<Thialfihar> Dapper is which Ubuntu version?
<Hannibal> so why would anyone need them?
<willskills> ANY store selling PC hardware should have one
<Hannibal> willskills: pcmcia ones?
<Hannibal> they have pci ones, sure
<willskills> Dapper - 6.06
<Hannibal> but not pcmcia ones.
<willskills> go in there and give them a bitchslap in the face and to order some!
<Thialfihar> aha, aye
<Thialfihar> Got Edgy here.
<soundray> Hannibal: a good way is to get a PCMCIA USB 2.0 card... I find that much more flexible.
<soundray> Hannibal: but let's do some software checks before anything else... what driver supports your wireless card?
<Hannibal> soundray: ath - it's an atheros g chipset.
<Hannibal> er
<Hannibal> s/ath/madwifi/
<soundray> Hannibal: have you tried updating to the latest madwifi stuff?#
<Hannibal> soundray: I can't if I don't have internet, and it worked fine up to the last reboot
<Hannibal> or maybe up to the point where I upgraded to edgy and that failed halfway through
* Hannibal remembers having trouble back then too, after software-rebooting the machine.
<Hannibal> maybe it helps if I shut it down normally, and then start over.
<soundray> Hannibal: dang! Have you got a backup of your dapper install?
* Hannibal thinks that's a dumb idea but since I don't know of anything else...
<Hannibal> soundray: no.
<Hannibal> soundray: the funny thing is, it still boots.
<soundray> Hannibal: have you got a live CD?
<Hannibal> even though it claims xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are broken
<Hannibal> only a breezy one, I think.
<Hannibal> which is just going to be older, of course.
<w3ccv> Hannibal, missed your ealier comment - `ipconfig wan0 192.168.1.200`  then try to ping 192.168.1.1 (match the numbers to your network)
<Hannibal> w3ccv: ah, thanks :)
<Thialfihar> soundray: installed sysutils, but I can't find bogomips.
<Thialfihar> procinfo and such works... hmm
<soundray> Hannibal: replace wan0 with ath0 there, w3ccv?
<Hannibal> yeah, but I could guess that much :)
<w3ccv> Hannibal, if ath0 is your wireless port,
<Hannibal> it is :)
* Hannibal doesn't get why madwifi needs to be 'different' that way, but it is and I'll live :)
<soundray> Thialfihar: sorry, I missed the latest developments. Read the description in 'apt-cache show sysutils'
<ThePub> floating_: ah, ok.. sorry, idk anything about that, thought you were trying to view a "w3m file" (maybe I read you wrong) with xv.  :)
<Thialfihar> Says bogomips was dropped.
<Thialfihar> No other way to get it?
<Hannibal> ok, this is stupid
<Hannibal> the shutdown + cold reboot fixed it.
* Hannibal is lost as to *why* but at least he has internet again.
<SheriF_SpacE> i'm trying to compile v4l2 on dapper 2.6.15-27-686 and i do always get this error linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory and media/v4l2-dev.h: No such file or directory
<SheriF_SpacE> v4l2 should be a kernel module
<genie> Hi all
<soundray> SheriF_SpacE: install the linux-headers package that corresponds to your current kernel
<Hannibal> ok, so back to the original problem.
<Hannibal> connecting to www.google.com works
<SheriF_SpacE> soundray: already installed
<w3ccv> Hannibal, there are some registers in hardware that are not reset with a warm boot. or even a hardware reset on desktops
<genie> What would be the best program to use to backup my ubuntu server onto AIT2 tape and how would I restore it after ?
<Hannibal> connecting to www.ubuntu.com and http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ on this machine (the router) works
<Hannibal> opening either of those ubuntu addresses in the browser on the laptop fails
<Hannibal> telnetting to them works.
<Hannibal> (on port 80, anyway)
<Thialfihar> bbiab
<Hannibal> (browser 'fails', meaning, it gets stuck on "Waiting for <stuff>.ubuntu.com..."
<Hannibal> apt-get gets stuck for a long time on [Waiting for headers]  and then eventually gives up.
<kling0n> Hannibal:  try doing an nslookup for the address on the machine
<Hannibal> kling0n: already done, it works fine.
<kling0n> which browser?
<soundray> Hannibal: what if you enter the ip address in the browser?
<Hannibal> kling0n: reports the ip correctly, verified it with this machine, it's correct.
<Hannibal> kling0n: firefox, but links gives the same response
<w3ccv> Hannibal, "netstat -rn" should show the routing - it should point to the AP
<kling0n> Hanna:  about:config, then set network.http.use-cache to false
<Hannibal> soundray: it doesn't connect if I just hand it the ip
<kling0n> oh.. links has same error?
<kling0n> did you set up a firewall?P
<kling0n> hmm no.. not if telnet works
<soundray> SheriF_SpacE: sorry, I've no other suggestions
<gavin__> I installed gnome through aptitude (I'm not using ubuntu-desktop) and when I updated it (after installing) it started to delete some base gnome packages. Now I have broken dependancies but synaptic doesn't find then. Can anyone help?
<kling0n> tcpdump -i eth0 -X
<kling0n> then try again
<kling0n> with tcpdump running in xterm or similar
<Hannibal> w3ccv: works
<Hannibal> or at least,t he netstat points to the ap
<MartinKryl> Hey could I ask what to do? My upating broke and now even sudo dpkg --configure -a does not work (it only returns error message)
<w3ccv> Hannibal, does "nslookup" show a good nameserver?  probably your ap
<kling0n> MartinKryl:  try apt-get --fix-missing install
<Hannibal> w3ccv: yes, it does
<grazie> I'm getting quite frequent (3/4 week) system crashes and the desktop machine isn't on pernamently. strongly suspect hardware and I can't see anything the logs.
<w3ccv> Hannibal, ok routing is good, ns is good.
<grazie> Any suggestions for tracking down the problem or a good IRC channel?
<soundray> Hannibal: this may sound stupid, but maybe firefox isn't acting on your current resolv.conf. Restart it to make sure.
<MartinKryl> Nothing. It just tells me to run dpkg --configure -a
<lemonsCC> grazie what is happening when it crashes?
<Hannibal> soundray: ok, no changes.
<Hannibal> kling0n: uploading the tcpdump, hang on
<grazie> MartinKryl: System reset
<nomin-> I recently installed mythtv on dapper but I'm only getting sound in the left earphone when it records from the line-in.  What can I do to make sure line-in records one channel as two channels?
<Hannibal> ok, http://www.gijsk.com/temp/tcpdump.txt
<MartinKryl> and that tells me that something is wrong with /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0024
<Slart> Is anyone here familiar with aoss and the .asoundrc settings? I'm trying to do software (or hardware if that's possible) mixing for applications using oss for sound output
<lemonsCC> nomin are headphones plugged in all the way?
<MartinKryl> grazie: Even that does not help triedmany times
<Hannibal> kling0n: I have no idea how to interpret that though.
<Hannibal> w3ccv: yeah. I can't figure it out. :(
<genie> is com 1 ttdy01 or 00 ?
<nomin-> lemonsCC, yes.  I get sound from the cable card just fine with tvtime.  This link shows people with the exact same problem I'm having:  AC97 in only one speaker  http://threebit.net/mail-archive/mythtv-users/msg00722.html
<kling0n> Hannibal:  what ip is returned from nslookup?
* dreamer is about to buy and install a new graphics-card, currently I have  geforce2MX, but I'm about to buy a geforce6200a , what do I need to install for drivers in order to make this new card work? I have the nv drivers running atm
<soundray> genie: com1 is /dev/ttyS0
<nomin-> Strange Audio Behavior - Static in One Speaker  http://threebit.net/mail-archive/mythtv-users/msg00005.html  <---another one with the same problem I'm having.  How do I solve this?
<Hannibal> kling0n: 213.136.29.196
<kling0n> Hannibal:  it looks like firefox resolves the address to 192.168.0.34
<soundray> grazie: do you monitor your system temperature?
<genie> thanks soundray u can tell im new to linux lol :)
<ProN00b> does anyone know how i can play video files with the audiocodec which has the fourcc 'samr' ? (from a mobile phone, as mp4)
<Hannibal> kling0n: for nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hannibal> kling0n: that's apt-get, not firefox
<arwalke> can anyone help me with bluetooth?
<kling0n> yah
<soundray> genie: and you have an old computer with a serial port ;)
<soundray> !bluetooth | arwalke
<ubotu> arwalke: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<w3ccv> Hannibal, do you have a Proxy set in Firefox
<genie> bless its for the APC link :)
<Hannibal> w3ccv: no.
<Hannibal> w3ccv: I've tried setting up an ssh tunnel but failed, though that just may have been me being dumb about how to do that.
<grazie> lemonsCC: Not much chance of solving then? (s/MartinKryl/lemonsCC in previous)
<grazie> soundray: No I don't - worth trying?
<Hannibal> ssh -NT -D #### user@host.com
<Hannibal> sound wrong to you? :)
<kling0n> Hannibal: can I see output of netstat -arn ?
<soundray> grazie: I think so. mbmon is nice&simple if it works with your board
<Hannibal> kling0n: it points to my ap, ie, 192.168.0.1
<|\Sushi> hi all
<Hannibal> genmask is 255.255.255.0
<soundray> grazie: and it logs to /var/log if you tell it to
<Hannibal> doesnt' look like there's anything out of the ordinary there.
<kling0n> traceroute nl.ubuntu.com ?
<MartinKryl> should I maybe delete that file?
<Hannibal> kling0n: ping and telnet worked, so not sure how that'd help, but ok.
<hikenboot> hello all back again hoping someone in here knows bind9 and dynamic dns...webmin tells me the dynamic master zone (updates not allowed) http://pastebin.ca/270092
<|\Sushi> a simple question :) how can I config connection to internet through a proxy ? (non in FF)
<DARKGuy> Mornin' :)
<lemonsCC> grazie: could it be a heat issue?  mb detects the temps to high and shutsdown?
<yolas22[cours] > hi
<Hannibal> kling0n: seems to get to jun1.galilei.network.bit.nl and then stop getting pingbacks
<soundray> MartinKryl: I have a bit of experience with your type of problem. How painful would it be for you to boot from edgy live, backup your data and do a fresh install? IME this can be done in under an hour, saving you net time in many instances.
<Hannibal> (that's 213.136.31.4)
<kling0n> hmm.. telnet works but all browsers fail
<soundray> Hannibal: looks like an ISP problem then...
<kling0n> Hannibal:  do you have a HTTP_PROXY in your environment settings?
<Hannibal> soundray: then how come this machine works?
<MartinKryl> soundray: :( wow taht sounds scary :) Must be possible somehow ... I will give it a try
* Hannibal wonders if it could be his router.
<grazie> I thought temp problems were mostly with laptops, but I'll give it a go. Thanks all.
<Hannibal> (note: setup is ISP -> router -> this machine -> laptop)
<MartinKryl> soundray: But thanks .)
<uksprout> newbie (or dumb As) question I am trying to install and configure a game.... I need to download some files into the /usr/local/games/ path system reports cannot change contents... change folder properties A should I change the perms B what would I set them too
<|\Sushi> how can I config connection to internet through a proxy in ubuntu? (non in FF)
<soundray> Hannibal: in that case I would suspect the sharing setup on "this machine"
<kling0n> uksprout : if anything simply change ownership of the files
<yolas22[cours] > is It normal firefox crashes when I launch a java applet
<Hannibal> soundray: ok, I'm afraid this machine is running windows. I don't suppose you know what to look for? :)
<kling0n> Hannibal:  ipconfig /all
<Hannibal> kling0n: env | grep HTTP
<Hannibal> turns up empty
<kling0n> k
<ThePub> so what's the relation to khtml and webkit these days?
* Hannibal waits for pastebin to get his ipconfig stuff
<soundray> Hannibal: grep -i HTTP
<uksprout> klingon: all I get is permission denied
<Hannibal> soundray: still empty.
<lech> hello, does anyone here have any insight to preserving a windows ntfs partitions while installing ubuntu? will it happily install while maintaining that partition for me?
<soundray> Hannibal: can you not connect the laptop direct to the router for a trial?
<Hannibal> kling0n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35921/
<soundray> lech: yes
<soundray> !dualboot | lech
<ubotu> lech: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Hannibal> soundray: no, because the router uses WPA-PSK encryption for its wireless, and I don't know how to set that up on the laptop. As mentioned, ethernet is butched, so :(
<uksprout> klingon: sorted thanks forgot to sudo
<lech> soundray: I'm completely switching over to ubuntu as soon as eft finishes and I manage to actually get back into windows to burn the iso, but I have a partition on this disk with files and such I want to preserve
<lech> -windows ++ubuntu
<kling0n> Hannibal:  that it a different subnet?! 192.168.2.1
<kling0n> is 192.168.2.1 configured correctly?
<Hannibal> kling0n: like I said, the structure is router -> this windows box -> laptop
<kling0n> and its the windows box that isnt working? or the laptop?
<Hannibal> kling0n: that's a samsung adsl/voip set. I can only do limited config on it because technically my ISP owns it.
<Hannibal> the laptop doesn't work
<Hannibal> this machine works fine.
<kling0n> ok
<lech> soundray: so ubuntu should happily get along with that partition still, right?
<soundray> lech: it's recommended to back up all data on any harddisk that you're going to install to, but normally, it would leave such a partition untouched if there is enough space on the remainder on the disk.
<kling0n> have you enabled ip forwarding?
<Hannibal> kling0n: I've told my ASUS wireless app to do ICS for me. It works fine, apart from the ubuntu servers.
<Hannibal> kling0n: so I don't know
<lech> soundray: would I still have access to it under ubuntu or would i need to transform it to a compatible format?
<Hannibal> I think the ipconfig says I have, though
<soundray> lech: of course, even if there wasn't enough space, it would ask you before resizing it
<Hannibal> 08.         IP-routering ingeschakeld. . . . .: ja
<Hannibal> would translate to: IP-routering enabled: . . . . : yes
<soundray> lech: ubuntu gives you read-only access to NTFS
<soundray> lech: with a bit of trickery (fuse), you can mount it read-write as well
<kling0n> hannibal if the laptop is using the windows machine as gateway, windows needs to be configured to  do ip forwarding
<soundray> !fuse | lech
<ubotu> lech: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Hannibal> kling0n: right, but like I said, I think ipconfig says it's enabled.
<lech> soundray: ok so I could then later just copy over "space allowing" to my home directory, repartition it and throw it back, right?
<kling0n> you can check in network settings -> properties
<kling0n> there should be a tab called "internet connection charing"
<kling0n> sharing even
<soundray> lech: yes
<lech> excellent, thanks
<lemonsCC> lech: i reccomend a Fat32 partition if you want to manipulate files from windows
<kling0n> where you choose local interfaces that are allowed to use the network connection as  gateway
<soundray> lech: I would still suggest you borrow an external HD or something like that to really have your data safe.
<lech> soundray: yes, i've done the multiple backups already :)
<kling0n> lech there is a ext2fs driver for windows
<Hannibal> kling0n: there's no such tab. But I've configured all that in the wireless app, and as far as I can tell everything *else* seems to work.
<kling0n> ok
<Z3dzDead> Hi, do I need to install any xinerama related stuff to switch between two monitors? not a second monitor- i've got it connected to my TV actually.
<lemonsCC> kling0n isnt ubuntu's default ext3?
<Z3dzDead> problem is, i can't switch between the two without restarting
<kling0n> Hannibal:  so you can get to  the dsl router from the laptop
<soundray> lech: it's good to deal with someone sensible ;)
<Hannibal> ie, www.google.com and www.digg.com and Bob knows what else works.
<Hannibal> kling0n: good question, I'll check
<kling0n> lemonsCC:  ext3fs is ext2fs with journaling
<kling0n> you can mount is as ext2fs
<Hannibal> kling0n: yes.
<lemonsCC> kling0n:  very good!
<lech> soundray: with 50gb of personal files, it's always safe to have backups, as soon as windows allows me back in i'm burning some dvd backups as well
* kling0n ponders at hannibal
<DARKGuy> Z3dzDead: What do you mean with switching between the two monitors? oO
<refnumzx> when i replace my NIC dmesg says it is eth0 but when i do ifupeth0 which is also defined in /etc/network/interfaces it says device not found
<Gosteh> I have a question: Can I unmount a partition and restart my computer so that it stays unmounted throughout?
<kling0n> lemonsCC:  you dont get the journaling features though
<lemonsCC> kilng0n of course
<kling0n> Gosteh:  simply comment out the entry in /etc/fstab
<lemonsCC> Gosteh: what is the partition?
<Z3dzDead> DARKGuy: Say, i want to switch to a new X session- and I don't mind killing the current session and restarting on the TV.
<kling0n> gosteh sudo umount /mnt/mountpoint
<Z3dzDead> i figure i have to add the screen bit to xorg.conf
<w3ccv> Gosteh, edit /etc/fstab,  comment out the mount you dont' want
<my_haz> Gosteh: do you know about /etc/fstab
<lemonsCC> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Gosteh> thanks
<soundray> kling0n: that's not permanent though
<lech> I'll probably be sticking around as I install, since I guess I'm still a *nix "n00b" and will need some help
<Z3dzDead> Tried that some time ago and didnt work- so i was wondering if I'd need any additional packages.
<tonyyarusso> Gosteh: All you need is noauto in fstab; no need to comment it out
<genie> Im looking for some software like !ACT from sage but a Linux open source one any one recommend anything ?
<lemonsCC> Gosteh just got bombarded with fstab info!!!!
<kling0n> soundray:  I know... i simply want him to unmount it before he comments it out
<DARKGuy> Z3dzDead: I'm not really getting it, you mean having a dual monitor setup with ability to move apps between the two monitors?
<Gosteh> a little confused now :P
* lemonsCC hands gosteh a towel to wipe the slate clean
<lech> soundray: hows the nvidia "dual view" within ubuntu?
<kling0n> !xinerama | Z3dzDead
<ubotu> Z3dzDead: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<lemonsCC> gosteh:  read this page http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Z3dzDead> DARKGuy: no. not at all. that sounds way above my head. Just won't two screens to work at the same time- even if its in a new X session.
<soundray> ubotu, no, fstab is The /etc/fstab file lists all partitions that should be mounted at boot. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<lemonsCC> and figure out which partition you want to unmount
<DARKGuy> Z3dzDead: you need to add the screen, monitor and device sections for your new monitor in the xorg.conf file
<kling0n> Hannibal:  can you do other stuff on the intarnets? like ftp, ssh or similar?
* lech points @ poningru 
<DARKGuy> Z3dzDead: you can follow a howto (skip step 3 then) here: http://dragon2008.blogspot.com
<lemonsCC> soundray are you correcting ubotu?
<Hannibal> kling0n: yeah, I used scp to upload the tcpdump
<soundray> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all partitions that should be mounted at boot. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<soundray> lemonsCC: yes
<lemonsCC> lol
<Gosteh> thanks lemonsCC
<Hannibal> kling0n: and ftp'ing to ftp.mozilla.org/pub/ works fine, too.
<compengi> how to capture from line-in?
<refnumzx> when i replace my NIC dmesg says it is eth0 but when i do ifupeth0 which is also defined in /etc/network/interfaces it says device not found  i also know about modprobe and have tried that and then ifup eth0 and it still says device not found.
<soundray> lemonsCC: it worked to... They used to have a review procedure, that's cut out again now apparently
<LjL> soundray: use <reply> for that kind of factoids
<kling0n> hannibal: sudo /etc/inet.d/networking restart
<derv> hi all. can u help me? I need sshd, but I can find it in my system (5.04)
<MeggaMortY> i am having trouble installing ubuntu from the liveCD... i get a black screen after ubuntu loads, can anyone help?
<kling0n> Hannibal:  just in case
<lemonsCC> gosteh do you have any clue as to what you DONT want mounted now?
<jrib> derv: install openssh-server package
<soundray> LjL: you mean to change ubotu factoids?
<Dimensions> guys ... i am trying to resize my single partition so i can install windows on it ... i have ubuntu already installed ... myquestion can i use ubuntu alternate cd to resize my hdd without losing my IMP data on the ubuntu partition ? ??
<kling0n> !parted | Dimensions
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7.1-2.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 156 kB
<lemonsCC> gosteh just open up fstab (sudo gedit /etc/fstab) and add a # to anything you dont want mounted
<Omarpb> I copy a file from linux to /dev/hda1 (windows partition) and I overwrited the firsts 512 of the boot partition, I did not how fix it, I can not join to windows, someone can help me?
<Hannibal> kling0n: it doesn't manage to get an ip now (dhclient(3?) doesn't, anyway)
<LjL> soundray: yes, well no, not in general - i mean, the way you did it, it would result in "fstab is The /etc/fstab file is ...", while with "!fstab is <reply> blablah" it then just says "The /etc/fstab file is..."
<derv> jrib: thanks!
<Gosteh> yes, my smallest partition has some weird stuff that came with this laptop, I want to test it out without this partition to see if it's safe to format
<Hannibal> kling0n: oh, correction, it does.
<MeggaMortY> i am having trouble installing ubuntu from the liveCD... i get a black screen after ubuntu loads, can anyone help?
<soundray> LjL: ah, found it in the wiki, too. Thanks!
<Hannibal> kling0n: just took exceptionally long, considering the machines are next to eachother :)
<Omarpb> I copy a file from linux to /dev/hda1 (windows partition) and I overwrited the firsts 512 of the boot partition, I did not how fix it, I can not join to windows, someone can help me?
<kling0n> Hannibal:  let's see.. the reaseon you're not connecting the laptop directly to the router is that it uses wpa?
<lemonsCC> gosteh just add that # in front of that partition and reboot
<Hannibal> kling0n: yeah, mostly
<Gosteh> thanks
<Hannibal> kling0n: I have wlanconfig or whatever it's called again though
<Gosteh> shall try that now
* Hannibal needs to use it at uni to login there
<lemonsCC> k
<kling0n> hannibal lets try a different approach... comment out the wireless(?) interface in /etc/network/interfaces and let gnome-network-tool do the setup and auth for you
<Dimensions> kling0n:  u mean Gparted ??? i have that installed but u can't do it when u are running ubuntu and with live cd my laptop stucks when i use gnome partitioner ...
<kling0n> Hannibal:  you need to restart /etc/init.d/dbus though
<Hannibal> s/wlanconfig/wpa_supplicant/
<KenSentMe> I have a laptop with a intel core dua processor, what would be the most suitable kernel for my cpu?
<biotrox> hello all
<biotrox> need help
<lemons_away> ha ubotu!
<kling0n> Dimensions:  use the command line parted
<KenSentMe> *duo
* Hannibal just doesn't know how to configure it in this case.
<Omarpb> I copy a file from linux to /dev/hda1 (windows partition) and I overwrited the firsts 512 of the boot partition, I did not how fix it, I can not join to windows, someone can help me?
<biotrox> i'm a newbie and just install ubuntu from a live CD
<biotrox> 6.10
<tonyyarusso> KenSentMe: On Edgy, the default will be fine.  Earlier versions need others.
<refnumzx> when i replace my NIC dmesg says it is eth0 but when i do ifupeth0 which is also defined in /etc/network/interfaces it says device not found  i also know about modprobe and have tried that and then ifup eth0 and it still says device not found.
<FirstStrike> !ask | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kling0n> refnumzx:  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<KenSentMe> tonyyarusso: but i mean, generic, 386 or 686?
<MeggaMortY> i am having trouble installing ubuntu from the liveCD... i get a black screen after ubuntu loads, can anyone help?
<refnumzx> i have tried that
<tonyyarusso> KenSentMe: It's "generic"
<prh> refnumzx: look at /etc/udevd/rules.d/Z25*net* - it keeps a memory of which MAC eth0 should have so a new card would get eth1
<LjL> soundray: i borrowed something else from Wikipedia for that factoid anyway, since we were saying that it's not really true that it strictly lists partitions that are mounted at boot (see noauto), and also has the purposes of mounting partitions "easily"
<soundray> KenSentMe: 2.6.17-10-generic
<Hannibal> kling0n: ok, hang on while I get out of xfce and back into gnome
<kling0n> oki
<Omarpb> I copy a file from linux to /dev/hda1 (windows partition) and I overwrited the firsts 512 of the boot partition, I did not how fix it, I can not join to windows, someone can help me?
<kling0n> Hannibal:  you can just startit within xf e though
<Dimensions> kling0n: how do you use it from command line u mean when i boot into my ubuntu without using installer cd ???
<kling0n> xfce even
<KenSentMe> tonyyarusso, soundray: okay, thank you
<refnumzx> how do i change it back to eth0?
<kling0n> Dimensions:  start a terminal
<biotrox> how do i change the medium source..?
<syntaxx> i want to use kubuntu but i only have ubuntu cd how to migrate ubuntu to kubuntu? and does it remove all unnecessary files when changing to kubuntu?
<kling0n> Dimensions:  or ctrl+alt+f1
<soundray> LjL: makes good sense to me
<unimatrix9> hi there
<kling0n> syntaxx:  sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<prh> refnumzx: you can probably just delete that file - thre is a z45... which creates it I think
<MeggaMortY> can anybody help with installing ubuntu? im a noob
<unimatrix9> i got my monitor at the wrong hz, how to change it?
<syntaxx> kling0n: ok does it remove also unnecessary files?
<kling0n> unimatrix9:  edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kling0n> syntaxx:  no
<unimatrix9> its kicking in 75 hz, and needs to be 60 hz
<Hannibal> kling0n: gnome-network-tool is not found
<kling0n> unimatrix9:  look for the refresh sections
<Omarpb> I copy a file from linux to /dev/hda1 (windows partition) and I overwrited the firsts 512 of the boot partition, I did not how fix it, I can not join to windows, someone can help me?
<Hannibal> you mean gnome-network-preferences ?
<kling0n> Hannibal:  no
<syntaxx> kling0n: ok thanks
<refnumzx> hmm, thanks
<kling0n> Hannibal:  youll need to install it then
<Dimensions> kling0n:  i cd'ed into /usr/bin and tried to run gparted with sudo and then gave error only root can do it so did sudo -i to be root and it gives error now ...that terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::OptionError Aborted
<Hannibal> kling0n: can't, no connectivity to the damn servers remember :(
<unimatrix9> klingOn, have got an min, becuase there is no hz in my xorg.conf
<soundray> kling0n: don't you mean network-manager-gnome ?
<MeggaMortY> i am having trouble installing ubuntu from the liveCD... i get a black screen after ubuntu loads, can anyone help?
<kling0n> Hannibal:  or use the wpa_password tool and put it into the wpa_config
<unimatrix9> Identifier     "SyncMaster"
<unimatrix9>     Option         "DPMS"
<unimatrix9>     HorizSync       56-75
<unimatrix9>     VertRefresh     50-160
<kling0n> soundray, hannibal: that's the bugger
<Hannibal> soundray: it doesn't have that either.
<unimatrix9> thats how it looks...
<kling0n> unimatrix9:  try lowering the values
<Omarpb> I copy a file from linux to /dev/hda1 (windows partition) and I overwrited the firsts 512 of the boot partition, I did not how fix it, I can not join to windows, someone can help me?
<biotrox> hello how do change the installation source..?
<Hannibal> just network-admin, according to my tab key
<belfegor> you know another program witch i can dld?except gtk-gnutella?pls
<Hannibal> oh, bah, forgot to sudo
* Hannibal does so and tries again
<syntaxx> kling0n: should i remove ubuntu-desktop if i dont want that to be my default?
<Omarpb> no body knows how to fix it?????????????????????????'
<kling0n> syntaxx:  I don't think so
<Hannibal> still nothing though :(
<MeggaMortY> i am having trouble installing ubuntu from the liveCD... i get a black screen after ubuntu loads, can anyone help?
<Omarpb> no body knows how to fix it?????????????????????????'
<lemonsCC> syntaxx that wont remove the installed packages
<Hannibal> ok, the wpa thing...
<kling0n> syntaxx:  unless you're in need for space, simply change your default session
<soundray> Omarpb: don't repeat
<soundray> Omarpb: if someone knew, they would tell you
<syntaxx> kling0n: hmm ok.. but all the splash screen will switch to kubuntu?
<kling0n> syntaxx heh no
<biotrox> all... still waiting.. my answer..
<Hannibal> hum let's see.
<biotrox> changing source of medium
<kling0n> syntaxx you can change your /etc/apt/sources.list to use kubuntu repositories
<lemonsCC> omarpb:  put in your windows disk go to recovery console and type fix mbr
<biotrox> how do i do that
<kling0n> syntaxx then apt-get --reinstall -usplash
<kling0n> syntaxx then apt-get --reinstall usplash
<Dimensions> how do you access parted in GUI ?
<lemonsCC> or fixmbr i am not sure
<syntaxx> kling0n: hmm ok thanks
<soundray> Hannibal: you might try and download the packages to your Windows machine, then copy them to the laptop and install with dpkg -i
<Omarpb> sorry soundray, it is only to be sure that everbody read it jaja
<MeggaMortY> can anyone help me with a small problem upon installing ubuntu please!?
<syntaxx> kling0n: but for now i only need to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? then change the apt sources list right?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<starscalling> right
<Omarpb> lemonsCC, thats work even for laptops?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<starscalling> so can one do nvidia properly now?
<starscalling> the nv driver is sucking hard
<starscalling> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Omarpb> the system disc of the laptop does not have that option
<Hannibal> soundray: yeah, I'll use that as a last resort
<kling0n> syntaxx that should do the trick :)
<soundray> Omarpb: if you're very lucky, you can fix this with a rescue function from a Windows boot disk. This isn't the best forum to ask about that, though
<syntaxx> kling0n: ok thanks
<Hannibal> kling0n: will that work for a pre-shared WPA-PSK key with no string-like passphrase equivalent?
<biotrox> if i don't want to use http source..?
<lemonsCC> omarpb if your mbr (master boot record) is messed up it works for any windows computer
<Dimensions> guys any one knows how to use parted for patition in GUI ?
<soundray> Hannibal: the depends list of that package is miles long unfortunately
<lemonsCC> dimensions its gparted
<soundray> Hannibal: you may have to use the apt offline tutorial
<kling0n> hannibal you mean like a certificate?
<Hannibal> soundray: but apt-get can figure out which packages I want though :)
<biotrox>  Dimensions gparted
<lemonsCC> !gparted | dimensions
<ubotu> dimensions: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kling0n> Hannibal:  or a password?
<Hannibal> kling0n: no, just a big hex string
<kling0n> Hannibal:  yes
<Hannibal> ok :)
<KenSentMe> I'm trying to install the nvidia-glx drivers on my laptop with Geforce Go 7300 gpu. I have linux-restricted-modules-generic installed and the nvidia-glx package, but when i run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kling0n> Hannibal:  it will output a passphrase and the hex equivalent
<KenSentMe> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70.249.3.66]  by LjL
<KenSentMe> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<kling0n> hannibal do a test to see sample output
<dreg> What would cause glxgears to run fine one one monitor but not display on the other (in a setup with two physical nVidia video cards each controlling a single monitor)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Omarpb> thanks lemonsCC, I going to try
<soundray> Hannibal: http://www.batmat.net/apt-offline/
<Hannibal> kling0n: but the point is, I only have the hex equivalent
<KenSentMe> Sorry for the paste, was supposed to be in one line
<Dimensions> lemonsCC:  hey hi ... well tried gparted while booting from live cd it stucks my laptop while resizing my sole partition ... what should i do now ?
<kling0n> Hannibal:  I understand
<kanedaddy> hey
<Hannibal> ah. I get it
<kling0n> Hannibal:  if you do the wpa_pass though, you can see the syntax
<kling0n> :)'
<biotrox> what does this line means --> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025)] / edgy main restricted
* Hannibal goes to edit wpa_supplicant.conf so it'll actually work
<kanedaddy> ok
<biotrox> edy..?
<biotrox> main...?
<biotrox> restricted..?
<lemonsCC> dimensions how much ram does your laptop have?  and what happened after is got stuck?
<soundray> biotrox: it tells apt to use your install CD as a repository.
<soundray> biotrox: it's normally best to comment that out and use only online repos
<swiftfeet8> I am trying to get the sounds working on my Sony Vaio in Ubuntu Edgy, but am not having any luck.  I have searched the web, but nothing has worked.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Please message me if you can help.
<biotrox> but i have trouble with quota
<dreg> I'm also looking for some help regarding the nVidia driver when someone has a minute
<Omarpb> lemonsCC, If I do that, the grub is gonna be ok?
<biotrox> my internet connection must be use wisely.. i prefere CD source
<KenSentMe> I'm trying to install the nvidia-glx drivers on my laptop with Geforce Go 7300 gpu. I have linux-restricted-modules-generic installed and the nvidia-glx package, but when i run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable i get this error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel. What can i do to solve this?
<Hannibal> kling0n: it fails to parse it :s
<lemonsCC> omarpb it can be reinstalled
<Dimensions> lemonsCC: then opened parted in terminal but thats not GUI One and hard to do partition resizing with that ... --> my lap is Toshiba Satellite Pro so have enuff Ram abt 512 when i resize it ... it just keep doing it without any result for long time ...
* Hannibal wonders if it really is a passphrase, ie, intended as a hex string.
<soundray> Omarpb: lemonsCC's instructions won't work for you
<biotrox> Dimensions | just try cfdisk
<soundray> Omarpb: because you didn't overwrite your MBR, you overwrote your hda1 boot sector.
<IdleOne> biotrox:  cd cource is fine but you wont get updates/fixes/security updates without online sources
<kling0n> hannibal: sorry but I dont have an example handy
<AtheIste> #ubuntu-cz
<Hannibal> kling0n: it's a 26-char hex string
<AtheIste> ops, sorry
<floating_> Does anyone know a command to view current donload and upload speed ?
<Hannibal> does that make sense? the generated thing is much longer.
<kling0n> Hannibal:  IIRC there are som issues with the automatic scripts thouhg
<Omarpb> then soundray? what can I do?
<biotrox> heheh so i must download the full ubuntu CD v6.10 first, yeah..?
<soundray> Omarpb: what I told you before. Recover with a Windows boot CD
<kling0n>         ssid="bing"
<kling0n>         #psk="testterte"
<kling0n>         psk=be9f87769b1d6681747ec0a5a435bdca5180cba793d3f3b8ab4f7dd53e8c360e
<kling0n> }
<biotrox> if update oke lah.. but need to install base program first :P
<Dimensions> thanks biotrox but how to get it ... tried with apt but can't find package ...
<lemonsCC> dimensions this is from the liveCD?
<Omarpb> I tried do that before
<kling0n> Hannibal:  are you sure it's wpa-psk?
<Omarpb> and doest fix
<Dimensions> lemonsCC:  yes from live cd ...
<kling0n> 26 chars is normally WEP
<Omarpb> doesn't work sorry
<teto> hi everyone
<soundray> Omarpb: is this an NTFS partition?
<Hannibal> kling0n: my wireless config on the router says it is WPA-PSK2 / WPA-PSK
<biotrox> if i do the installation to update from internet that my internet quota will be exceeded and i must pay much much expensive
<lemonsCC> dimensions http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/parted.8.html may help
<Omarpb> yes, It is NTFS
<Dimensions> lemonsCC:  tried both while running setup from live cd and without running it too . from system --> gparted ..
<lemonsCC> you need to know more details but the concept is the same
<kling0n> hannibal perhaps its a 26 char string pass?
<Hannibal> kling0n: it has a separate option for WEP, so I'd assume it's wrong
<kling0n> Hannibal:  what is the output?
<Hannibal> er
<Hannibal> s/wrong/not wep/
<lemonsCC> from system wont work....liveCd is best
<Hannibal> kling0n: of what?
<rexbron> hi, is it possible to resize your root parition and home partition (niether of them are extended)?
<Hannibal> wpa_supplicant starting?
<kling0n> you mentioned it fails to parse the config
<teto> Does someone know how to use bootchart here ?
<kling0n> the config needs to be well formed
<biotrox> Dimensions | cfdisk is a linux utility... don't need to apt-get it
<DARKGuy> What's the command to start the automounter - or to mount an USB pendrive/MP3 ?
<Omarpb> yes, It is NTFS soundray
<soundray> Omarpb: you could try the utility testdisk
<zigford> rexbron: I think its possible but must be done from a live CD
<teto> cos I 'm in trooble using it under ubuntu
<kling0n> Hannibal:  you might try enclosing the hax string in ""
<Hannibal> Line 22: invalid psk 'b123<stuff>34a'
<soundray> !testdisk | Omarpb
<biotrox> just run it from your gnome -terminal | dimensions
<Hannibal> ok.
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<Dimensions> lemonsCC:  i mean to say when i boot into liveCD ... and run install and partition aswell as boot with cd instead of running Install from menu of liveCD ...
<lemonsCC> biotrox he is trying to use gparted
<zigford> rexbron: not sure if the ubuntu live CD can do it, but I know knoppix can
<kling0n> hannibal if my guess is correct it *is* a 26 char password
<rexbron> zigford: both gparted and qtparted will me format, but not resize
<Hannibal> kling0n: that seems to at least try
<soundray> Omarpb: I have never used this, though, and won't be able to help
<kling0n> hannibal but it wont accept it as a wpa-psk since that would be 65 chars
<Hannibal> hrm, but now it connected to my home machine still
<kling0n> hehe
* Hannibal kills that machine's wireless
<Omarpb> I tried to fix it with that program, I could not fix it
<zigford> rexbron: Also, knoppix and resize ext3, but it cannot move
<lemonsCC> dimension i would say try again
<repete> Good morning
<lemonsCC> dimension i have never had issues with gparted
<biotrox> lemonCC | ya i know....
<kling0n> hannibal you'll need to run wpa_supplicant
<Hannibal> I know.
<Hannibal> I did that
<lemonsCC> dimension except low memory machines
<soundray> Omarpb: then your partition is borked and you'll have to reinstall Windows.
<Hannibal> but it has an entry for no encryption networks
<kling0n> hannibal the script can be a bit strange, so i'd suggest running it manually
<Hannibal> I have :)
<kling0n> Hannibal:  wpa_supplicant -i <interface> -B -C /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<kling0n> or something like that
<kling0n> the use wpa_cli
<Omarpb> then I cant save the files?
<lemonsCC> soundray:  yay for windows and its borkness
<kling0n> to check the status
<kling0n> the?then
<Omarpb> then I cant save the files, soundray?
<Hannibal> kling0n: hrm, I just have it without the -B
<Hannibal> and then it just dumps lots of shit :)
<rexbron> zigford: is it possible to resize a partition (make it smaller) then merge the free space into another partition?
<kling0n> woo shit!!
<Hannibal> I suppose your way is probably better though.
<soundray> Omarpb: I can't see a way. You could still ask for help in ##windows
<kling0n> wpa_cli gives you more meaningful output
<athomas> Hello everybody. I use ubuntu for several years. I have a probleme that I can't solve. I have a toshiba M70-168 laptop with ubuntu edgy eft. All is good, but the touchad scroll does'nt work. Can you help me please ?
<kling0n> Hannibal:  hint: "status"
<kling0n> Hannibal:  you might have to run it sudo though
<zigford> rexbron: It sure is possible, the merging partitions _must_ sit next to each other though, because of the limitation the ext3 cannot be moved
<soundray> lemonsCC: you must forgive windows for not working when you overwrite the first 512 bytes of its boot partition ;)
<kling0n> athomas:  paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<Dimensions> thanks biotrox i guess we resize it with Units ? how do i specify size for it there ? there isn't any option like edit or resize
<biotrox> lemonCC | what restricted means in /etc/apt/source.list...?
<my_haz> how do you have a script run only once when you start up AND only if you are on the Internet?
<rexbron> zigford: They are next to each other
<Hannibal> kling0n: it's still connecting to some other dumb network around >:-(
<kling0n> lemonsCC:  run the windows install disk in repair mode and run BOOTFIX
<lemonsCC> soundray:  thats all usless anyhow...i mean its only 512 bytes =P
* Hannibal goes to kill the anon conf bit
<kling0n> hannibal in wpa_cli: run list
<zigford> rexbron: Then you should be good to go. It can even resize ntfs/vfat
<lemonsCC> kling0n what is the difference?
<xi_> hmm
<xi_> hi
<kling0n> lemonsCC:  bootfix is not a full install :)
<lemonsCC> lol
<xi_> does anybody know how to fix a sound problem?
<xi_> my mic doesn't work :(
<kling0n> lemonscc it might be FIXBOOT though
<soundray> my_haz: add it to the directory /etc/network/if-up.d/ and edit it to set a flag that stops it from running if it has been run before in the same session.
<Hannibal> mm, now it's just "scanning"
<lemonsCC> biotrox restricted may be illegal in some countries(i think)
<my_haz> thanks soundray
<kling0n> hannibal if you can get an ip from that one.. connect to it and apt-get install gnome-network-manager
<kling0n> :)
<kling0n> Hannibal:  which is *lots* easier :)
<lemonsCC> biotrox i ignore that and uncomment everything
<soundray> my_haz: it's not ntpdate by any chance?
<kling0n> lemonsCC:  you rebel, you
<kling0n> :P
<biotrox> ooo so i still can use the repositories right..? even when the source media had a word "restricted"
<Hannibal> kling0n: nah, I know all the nets around here from a month ago, when I didn't have my own internet access ;)
<lemonsCC> kling0n you know it...  w32 codecs in the US....meh!
<Hannibal> they're either not close enough to get an ip, or encrypted ;(
<kling0n> Hannibal:  ok
<my_haz> soundray: no its to download my fav inet radio, go SomaFM!
<lemonsCC> kling0n  when MS breaks down my door ill pop in gparted and format everything
<kling0n> Hannibal:  unfortunately I cant remember the wpa_cli syntax quite clearly
<starz> right
* Hannibal is suspecting his router is not broadcasting
<lemonsCC> then smash the drive
<starz> so i have a version mismatch between the nvidia module version and the X version
<davascript_work> MS wont come after any enduser
<Hannibal> ah, I was right
<starz> how am i supposed to make this work
* Hannibal turns that on
<starz> im now in xterm ~________________~
<boink> the MS police will!
<lemonsCC> biotrox of course its just a label
<boink> the MS Thought Police
<starz> boink: the ms police arnt worth shyte
<davascript_work> they only go after large corps that use pirated software
<starz> go go davascript_work
<soundray> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<boink> why? you have to reboot them too often?
<darnell> anyone been able to listen to their itunes music with ubuntu?
<lemonsCC> davascript_work i still have gparted ready just in case
<starz> darnell: absolutely
<darnell> how so?
<kling0n> hannibal that shouldnt matter if the SSID has been specified in the config and the config is read correctly
<davascript_work> fdisk is faster
<darnell> with the DRM?
<darnell> program
<darnell> problem
<starz> w32codecs
<starz> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<darnell> i have w32codecs..
<starz> go there
<kling0n> hannibal there should be a "list" command or similar in wpa_cli
<darnell> im talking about buying music from itunes store..
<starz> DRM ?
* starz pats
<darnell> my ipod wont play in linux now
<Hannibal> mm.
<boink> w32codecs - win32 binary codecs <= that?
<starz> you screwed up
<starz> gtkpod for ipod
<darnell> i have that
<lemonsCC> davascript_work hammer is fastest and the river is insurance
<biotrox> i must download w32codecs just to play mp3..?
<boink> yes
<starz> biotrox: yes
<kling0n> biotrox:  yea
<kling0n> lol
<darnell> lol..
<starz> so i take it no one knows shit about nvidia right ?
<darnell> itunes music isnt mp3
<darnell> its m4p
<Hannibal> woooooot!
<darnell> and linux cant play it
<soundray> biotrox: no, you needn't
<boink> it is
<Hannibal> links is certainly working now
<biotrox> so
<boink> mplayer can play m4p
<kling0n> starz install nvidia-kernel and nvidia-source
<lemonsCC> biotrox automatix may help you out
<biotrox> just to play mp3
<biotrox> what do i need
<LjL> !automatix
<lemonsCC> !automatix | biotrox
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<starz> kling0n: right away and thanx
<ubotu> biotrox: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Hannibal> and so is apt-get!
<boink> biotrox: xmms
<Hannibal> kling0n: thanks a *lot* :)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell biotrox about mpe | biotrox, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !mp3 | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* kling0n is the rulz
<darnell> mplayer cant play it
<lemonsCC> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<boink> xmms will play mp3's
<kling0n> we need a karma score inhere :)
<boink> or try mpg123 for the command line
<ryanakca> why does apt* keep on crashing with a sigsev? backtrace : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35927/          I've reinstalled it and rebooted as well to try to fix the problem
<biotrox> how much MB to donlod xmms :P
<kling0n> wouldnt that be a nice feature for ubotu?
<boink> biotrox: man apt-get
<starz> kling0n: you mean nvidia-kernel-source?
<ryanakca> biotrox: apt-cache show xmms
<kling0n> starz:  yup
<xi_> i don't get my mic to work what cna i try?
<lemonsCC> i love when someone asks a question and 100 people use ubotu
<ryanakca> biotrox: that'll say how many MB
<starz> i got nvidia fx 5200
<LjL> starz: the problem was?
<starz> which was recently downgraded to legacy apparently so i'll install said legacy problem
<kling0n> starz: then "cd /usr/src"; cd modules/nv; sudo dpkg-buildpackage -b
<biotrox> waht is ubotu..?
<starz> LjL: version mismatch between modules
<lemonsCC> !ubotu
<LjL> starz: you're using the drivers from the repositories?
<LjL> !bot | lemonsCC
<ubotu> lemonsCC: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lemonsCC> ubotu doesnt know about itself?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt know about itself? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darnell> err, i'll ask over in debian
<lemonsCC> ha
<kling0n> !ubotu && karma-whoring | kling0n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma-whoring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> lemonsCC: it does, but you can't use "!ubotu" because it takes its own nickname as a command prefix
<lemonsCC> maybe !ubotu should display this as well
<biotrox> ooooo
<lemonsCC> ooo
<biotrox> cool
<Hannibal> kling0n: now apt-get / dpkg gets really unhappy
<Hannibal> kling0n: but I have to run
<kling0n> k
* Hannibal will hopefully be back tonight on his parents' wireless, they have the same router so it'll be "fun" to get it to work.
<willskills> !ubotu && sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Hannibal> anyhow, I've seen how it's done now, so it should work ;)
<Hannibal> kling0n: thanks again!
<kling0n> hannibal run by an ethenet plug somewhere and install the gnome networking
<kling0n> doh!
<kling0n> :P
<starz> LjL: yes i was
<kling0n> !karma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> those repository drivers phail
<starz> hard.
<elanee> hi
<kling0n> bad.
<ubuntu_> hi, i can't boot into ubuntu, not even in recovery mode, but i managed to run the live cd. is there anyway i can restore ubuntu with the live cd? maybe even reinstall it, but without erasing my files in /home/* ?
<biotrox> !medium
<LjL> starz: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medium - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<biotrox> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<elanee> I upgraded my ubuntu from drapper to edgy and many programs doesn't start anymore and I get  Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<starz> LjL: im cli atm i cant
<soundray> ubuntu_: what happens when you try to boot?
<lemonsCC> enough ubotu!  =P
<starz> but i use the standard repos
<elanee> anyone know what cause this?
<starz> with universe and multiverse
<feofeofeolinux> guys!
<feofeofeolinux> hey
<kling0n> Ljl: was that directed at anyone in particular?
<feofeofeolinux> how are you doing?
<LjL> starz: doesn't mean there isn't something wrong in your sources.list. what IRC client are you on? you can probably paste it to me in a query
<starz> irssi
<ubuntu_> soundray: well, it stops somewhere with problems in usb or something, i'm not sure it's usb related though
<starz> in commandline
<starz> with no x
<starz> X rather
<starz> if there is a read command i could try it
<lemonsCC> irssi is meh xchat is good
<LjL> kling0n: you, biotrox and anyone else who was using the bot a bit randomly
<starz> lemonsCC: xchat-text sux
<soundray> ubuntu_: you might try boot options:
<soundray> !bootoptions | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<biotrox> !drapper
<starz> anyway kling0n what was the command again ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lemonsCC> xchat aqua = good (mac only)
<LjL> starz: you should be able to do   /exec -o cat /etc/apt/sources.list   i think  (do it IN A QUERY WITH ME though, not in the channel, otherwise you'll flood!)
<starz> ah that still works got it
<biotrox> what is drapper.?
<starz> lemme query u
<LjL> !dapper | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<lemonsCC> ist dapper
<ubuntu_> soundray: i'm just wondering if i can reinstall ubuntu without losing all the data i have in the hd
<looktj> hmm
<ubuntu_> soundray: i'll look into that url though, thanks
<looktj> hi
<lemonsCC> move /home to a new partition
<swiftfeet8> Has anyone had any success getting sound to work on their sony vaio under Edgy?
<lemonsCC> and reinstall?
<ubuntu_> i love the live cd :)
<looktj> :D
<soundray> ubuntu_: to do that, you'd have to boot live, run gksudo gparted, resize your ubuntu root,...
<mips> What other site are there similair to sourceforge ???
<boink> swiftfeet8: it worked for me out of the box
<boink> using an ancient Sony Vaio. though
<lemonsCC> AC97 boink?
<kling0n> starz have you checked the nvidia binary driver howto?
<ubuntu_> soundray: oh! btw, anyway i can run a disk check or something, from the live cd? what app should i use?
<Fir3Ligth> hello all the people
<soundray> ubuntu_: create a new partition in the gained space, mount the old root and the new home, and copy /home/* from the root to the new home partition
<swiftfeet8> I'm using a VGN-B100B, its only a few years old
<kling0n> !nvidia | starz
<ubotu> starz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lemonsCC> !cfdisk | unutu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lagrange> hi, has anyone had troubles with KDE login screen input password field?
<ubuntu_> soundray: sounds risky :((
<elanee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23977 anyone know how can I turn this off in xorg.conf?
<feofeofeolinux> guys im currently working on 5.04, if i download dapper drake it will update or install it?
<soundray> ubuntu_: 'sudo e2fsck /dev/hdaN' (replace N appropriately)
<swiftfeet8> It appears that everything is working ok with my sound, but I just don't hear anything
<feofeofeolinux> connect the speakers
<willskills> swiftfeet8, is it muted? :p
<starz> kling0n: dpkg-buildpackage -b doesnt work
<soundray> ubuntu_: resizing ext3 is fairly safe these days. However, backing up your /home data to an external HD would be better
<swiftfeet8> nope, not muted
<swiftfeet8> and I'm on a laptop with integrated speakers
<quiet> WOW... MurrinaFancyHuman is pretty...  :D
<kling0n> starz: enter the nv dir and sudo make install
<swiftfeet8> I have it dual booting with windows, so I know that the speakers and sound card work
<starz> ah
<starz> kling0n: do me a favor
<starz> anyone you tell to make install anything have em use checkinstall
<kling0n> starz which is not as clean, but usually works :)
<starz> much easier to deal with when it doesnt work
<kling0n> starz i dont normally ask people to do make install
<kling0n> starz and there are some issues with checkinstall and libs
<starz> :P
<kling0n> :)
<starz> o?
<ubuntu_> soundray, lemonsCC: thanks guys, you've been very helpful, i appreciate it :)
<starz> i hate leaving stuff there...
<starz> mm
<soundray> ubuntu_: pass it on ;)
<kling0n> starz not sure exactly what is is.. I simply remember reading a warning somewhere
<starz> mm
<starz> would you mind terribly doing me a favor
<kling0n> starz the best way is dpkg-buildpackage
<starz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<starz> look on that page and double check the fx 5200 is legacy ?
<ubuntu_> :)
<starz> sorry im so cli its sad
<kling0n> starz gf5200 should not be legacy
<kling0n> I have the same
<kling0n> :)
<starz> error api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module is version 1.8.8776, but this X module is version 1.0.7174
<starz> wth
<starz> then i got the wrong source anyway
<starz> and also had the wrong package in from repo
<starz> how do i unload a module again?
* starz forgot
<soundray> starz: rmmod
<unimatrix9> i still have the same problem, my monitor is set at 75 hz, but needs to be 60 hz, any tips would be welcom
<kling0n> starz that comes from the restricted modules
<feofeofeolinux> guys!
<feofeofeolinux> i want to delete unuseful packages
<starz> !rmmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slicky> yo wasap all yo yo..in da h00d
<feofeofeolinux> ! xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kling0n> unimatrix try Xorg --configure and see if it gives something usable
<slicky> !  usb video
<biotrox> !AGILX
<DJAdmira1> Hey - anyone know how to burn or mount mdf files?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unimatrix9> what would the line be to add to xorf.conf?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AGILX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> <dpkg> methinks rmmod is a command that should not be used, use 'modprobe -r' instead
<unimatrix9> for 60 hz resolution?
<soundray> unimatrix9: go through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', take all the defaults, except in the Monitor section. There, choose "Simple" and tell it what your monitor can do at its best
<kling0n> unimatrix change the refresh rates to something lower... like 30-50 and 40-60
<feofeofeolinux> ! waffles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about waffles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<my_haz> so what are people using to download shoutcasts and break them up into each song?
<kling0n> unimatrix9:  then step it up gradually until it fails :)
<unimatrix9> it already has just before...
<texjoachim> is it possible to switch from normal patritioning to LVM without becking up, reformatting and reinstall?
<soundray> unimatrix9: also check out fixres:
<DJAdmira1> How does one burn or mount an MDF image file?
<soundray> !fixres | unimatrix9
<harfooz> my_haz, streamripper
<ubotu> unimatrix9: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<feofeofeolinux> i want to close my x server and be on runlevel 3 at the same time
<soundray> DJAdmira1: Medium-Dense Fibreboard?
<feofeofeolinux> how to?
<harfooz> my_haz, I haven't done that since last Christmas though (I let streamripper run all night on a Shoutcase Christmas station.)
<starz> ol harfooz
<DJAdmira1> soundray: MDF = Alcohol 120% images
<starz> good call, that one
<starz> ^_______^
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  can you give the output of 'file filename.mdf' ?
<harfooz> starz -- what's ol mean? (been a while since I've been on IRC).
<roler> What does a 2.6.xx kernel use? Ipchains? ip tables? ipfwadm? I always get them confused!
<soundray> kling0n: filename.mdf: ERROR: cannot open `filename.mdf' (No such file or directory)
<soundray> kling0n: scnr (getting silly)
<kling0n> soundray:  lol
<nameless> #ubuntu-fr
<nameless> bonjour
<starz> harfooz: sorry it missed an l
<starz> LOL
<kling0n> nameless prefix that first line with /join and you're good to go :)
<harfooz> heh
<starz> ;)
<DJAdmira1> kling0n one mo
<starz> laugh out loud
<starz> and welcome back btw
<nameless> bonjour quelqu'un saurai quel est le nom d'un bon paquet permettant de compiler du latex ?
<harfooz> starz, I thought I was just missing out on some new abbreviation. hee hee
<nameless> et temps qu'a faire un editeur latex
<kling0n> nameless : /join #ubuntu-fr
<nameless> ah dsl
<eilker> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<soundray> nameless: checkout tetex, and please /join #ubuntu-fr
<harfooz> startz, but at any rate, I did get some killer-good Christmas music for the house!
<soundray> !tetex | nameless
<feofeofeolinux> ! clonecd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tetex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> tee hee hee ~~
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonecd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feofeofeolinux> ! clone cd
<soundray> !tetex-base | nameless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clone cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> tetex-base: Basic library files of teTeX. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0-19 (edgy), package size 21897 kB, installed size 76696 kB
<harfooz> nameless, I use emacs for my editing in LaTeX.
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: "CD2.mdf: data"
<ProN00b> vmware player + qemu-img + vmware tools from official install tar = win, eilker
<soundray> nameless: emacs is great for editing LaTeX files
<kling0n> !mdf2iso | DJAdmira1
<ubotu> mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<kling0n> :)
<harfooz> soundray, nameless, I agree. I
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: Been there, done that. not working.
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  corrupted image then?
<slicky> how the easyest way to install a webcam in ubuntu?
<harfooz> ve tried so many other LateX editors, and keep coming back to emacs.
<screechingcat> I'm having problems running limewire pro. it doesnt start. the terminal output is --- runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: Only 1 of my 4 CDs worked.
<soundray> !webcam | slicky
<ubotu> slicky: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  you might try installling alcohol 120% under wine and change the file there
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: It's not corrupted. I know that.
<neobyte420> hello room
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: Alcohol 120% doesn't work under WINE.
<kling0n> DJAdmira1: well.. you might want to try the wine approach regardless
<kling0n> hmm
<soundray> screechingcat: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' and reply No to the question
<lemonsCC> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<quiet> is "quake2" in synaptic the full game?
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  oops sorry :)
<neobyte420> i have some questions
* lemonsCC hi*
<feofeofeolinux> what's the best programme to burn images?
<kling0n> feofeofeolinux:  k3b
<harfooz> feofeofeolinux, keb
<quiet> gnomebaker or k3b
<lemonsCC> k3b is good
<soundray> !burn | feofeofeolinux
<ubotu> feofeofeolinux: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<harfooz> k3b
<DJAdmira1> Gnomebaker.
<kling0n> soundray:  nice one
<jhford> quiet: it is the full binary game, you just have to provide the game data, i think the shareware data is in the repos
<neobyte420> im running Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS...i want to know what the cli cmds are to get KDE
<feofeofeolinux> thanks guys
<DJAdmira1> depends if you're in ubuntu or kubuntu.
<soundray> kling0n: which one?
<kling0n> soundray:  the !burn one :)
<slicky> soundray, but what if iv got a DV cam with webcam support?
<neobyte420> is there a apt-get install KDE?
<slicky> soundray, via usb
<eilker> ProN00b: i have already vmware
<jhford> neobyte420: ype
<kling0n> !kde-desktop | neobyte420
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhford> kubuntu-desktop
<kling0n> !kde | neobyte420
<ubotu> neobyte420: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<DJAdmira1> neobyte420: getting kubuntu = sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<starz> Amaranth: any clue what i could do to fix this: ??
<eilker> ProN00b: i have already vmware-server
<starz> error api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module is version 1.8.8776, but this X module is version 1.0.7174
<screechingcat> soundray: dude. its finally working. thanks a lot mate
<eilker> ProN00b: i wonder xen
<santrix> alguien habla castellano?
<soundray> slicky: I don't know -- dvgrab is for firewire...
<ProN00b> eilker, i am not sure if you understand what xen means and is, google/wiki it
<soundray> !dvgrab | slicky
<ubotu> dvgrab: grab digital video data via IEEE1394 links. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-3build1 (edgy), package size 89 kB, installed size 252 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 sh sparc)
<DJAdmira1> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feofeofeolinux> i just aptitude download k3b
<feofeofeolinux> but can't install
<Amaranth> starz: Don't use nvidia's installer and/or upgrade nvidia-glx
<DJAdmira1> !spanish
<lemonsCC> !es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feofeofeolinux> or how do i install?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<neobyte420> ty jhford kling0n ubotu DJAdmira1
<jhford> np
<santrix> ahhhh
<starz> Amaranth: im not using nvidia's installer
<soundray> feofeofeolinux: 'sudo aptitude install k3b'
<starz> i get that with standard repo packages
<DJAdmira1> neobyte420: No problem.
<jhford> what is wrong with the nvidia installer, it works perfectly for me
<santrix> thaks
<feofeofeolinux>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<eilker> ProN00b: xen is a data center product too, i already googled...am i wrong ?
<my_haz> harfooz: you listened to christmas music, ON PURPOSE!
<Amaranth> starz: You've got nvidia-glx-legacy installed instead of nvidia-glx, I guess
<kaptengu> I see splash screen on my TV-monitor, but when I get to login-screen it starts to distort, is this easy fixed?
<slicky> soundray, but it connected via usb.. and lsusb finds it.. but i cant find out what drivers i need to make it work..
<Deano_TM> I would like to do a dual boot system with WinXP and a Linux distro.  I tried FC6 and it F*kt my computer all up.  Does anyone here have experience with Fedora and Ubuntu and can you tell me if Ubuntu will make this easier to accomplish, or am I going to have another Fedora incident.
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: Any ideas?
<soundray> feofeofeolinux: exit any synaptic/adept/other package update process
<harfooz> my_haz, heh heh
<starz> Amaranth: trying regular glx
<jhford> feofeofeo: you are running multiple things that use DPKG,
<Deano_TM> Secondarily, why is Ubuntu better/worse than Fedora
<Deano_TM> ?
<jhford> ubuntu is just better
<neobyte420> i have some more questions
<soundray> slicky: sorry, can't help. Maybe install dvgrab and pickup hints from there.
<jhford> the package management is the key feature to me
<harfooz> my_haz, indeed my good friend! Nothing makes grading finals go as well as listening to the barking dogs rendition of Jingle Bells
<starz> holy friggan crapola batman Amaranth your a genius
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  im gooling like crazy :)
<soundray> !best | Deano_TM
<ubotu> Deano_TM: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<feofeofeolinux> argh i need to restart tty1
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  whats the output from mdf2iso?
<feofeofeolinux> how do i restart tty1?
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: Join the club lol
<starz> for the record though i was getting that same error a few weeks ago with the regular nvidia-glx package
<soundray> Deano_TM: this applies to distributions, too
<Marsmensch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> feofeofeolinux: you don't.
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: mdf2iso converts all 4 cd images. only the first one opens in archive manager. the other 3 say that it's not in ISO 9660 format.
<feofeofeolinux> >_>
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  sh -c "for i in `ls imagebasename.*`; do file $i; done
<ismail> hi guys
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  sh -c "for i in `ls imagebasename.*`; do file $i; done"
<eilker> hi ismail
<DJAdmira1> hi ismail
<ismail> whay program can i use to copy an iso file to a dvd
<Deano_TM> background, I've always been on Windows, I'm a web developer/graphic designer, I need easy and don't want a lot of command line....I want user friendly, open source, secure.....is this Ubuntu?
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: ?
<kling0n> !burn | ismail
<starscalling> yey go Amaranth
<ubotu> ismail: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cld2> ismail: k3b
<feofeofeolinux> thanks for all =)
<ismail> will gnome backer do?
<feofeofeolinux> by
<feofeofeolinux> bye
<DJAdmira1> ismail: use gnomebaker on ubuntu, k3b on kubuntu.
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  check the file type for all the images both the converted and the unconverted ones
<MarcN> Deano_TM: yes
<Amaranth> starz: glad to help :)
<ismail> oki
<cld2> ismail: do you want to make a Disk from the .iso file or do you want to store the .iso file as a data file on the disk?
<ismail> another question guys
<Deano_TM> ty
<starscalling> omg i can watch anime again
<soundray> Deano_TM: yes
<cld2> does anyone know why/how to make the global proxy settings from system->preference->network proxy work with synaptic?
<starscalling> and we got flash 9 beta ;)
<MarcN> soundray: man that was easy
<cga> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ismail> can someone explain to me the function of each partiyion in linux
<soundray> Deano_TM: bring a bit of patience -- some things are very different in Linux and for a reason
<soundray> MarcN: what's that?
<harfooz> soundray, you da man.
<emilia> im getting an error after restart saying ~/.dmrc is not owned by me? anyone know how to fix this?
<starscalling> here's one for you Amaranth that ive not been able to track down anywhere:
<harfooz> soundray = easy button
<MarcN> soundray: Answering Deano_TM's question.  ;-)
<gregd> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<haxality> hello
<DJAdmira1> hello
<my_haz> harfooz: sick sick man, so how does one go about download the all stuff needed for an LTS and then go home and install it?
<haxality> I've been having a really weird problem with my display
<cld2> ismail: you really only need 2-3 . /boot is for storing your kernel and realted booting stuff, swap is for paging when the computer runs out of ram and / or "root" is like the c: drive everything gets stored under there
<starscalling> when in windows with dual monitors on my nvidia fx5200 i can get good resoultions of 1880x1400 + 1600x1200; but on that same vid card in linux i can only do 1280x960+1280x960
<haxality> seemingly at random, my screen becomes garbled with all these vertical lines
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  what is the output if that last check?
<starscalling> any reason it has to be such a lower resolution in linux ???
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: I didn't execute it. I don't know what that does.
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  do all the originals some out as "data" ?
<haxality> There is on rhyme or reason to when it happens
<soundray> MarcN, harfooz: I used Red Hat ages ago, and I use Mandrake 10 at work. I just find Ubuntu so much easier...
<haxality> my screen just randomly becomes completely garbled
<TheGateKeeper> my_haz, I thing you want the 'alternate' cd
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  simply a loop to go through all the files :)
<ismail> cld2: but when u install linux it makes 3 partions...
<harfooz> my_haz, hmmm...how about this: apt-cache search streamripper. Make a note of the output for which packages are needed.
<TheGateKeeper> think*
<cld2> ismail: other then that anything else is optional, /usr is where user installed programs go, /var is where logs and system messages get put, /home is obvious
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  to save you  some typing :)
<soundray> MarcN, harfooz: even Debian...
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: but what does it do with each file?
<harfooz> Then download the .deb files needed.
<neobyte420> wow...kubuntu is 400 MB
<cld2> ismail: which 3? /boot / and ? swap or /usr ?
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  runs the "file" utility on uit
<kling0n> it
<ismail> i think so
<my_haz> TheGateKeeper: you can update from CD? Cool
<harfooz> then save all the .deb files to a USB drive/CD and take them home with you.
<kling0n> DJAdmira1:  to get the filetype
<ismail> cant remember
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: All of the mdfs are data.
<soundray> Buy guys
<soundray> ...erm, bye guys
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: let me check the isos.
<neobyte420> is snort a good thing to have running on my ubuntu server/router/gw
<kling0n> DJAdmira1: ok and the output files?
<DJAdmira1> bye
<ryanakca> why does apt* keep on crashing with a sigsev? backtrace : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35927/          I've reinstalled it and rebooted as well to try to fix the problem
<ismail> the reason im asking is because i wanna remove linux and return the system to default cause im selling the notebook
<neobyte420> whats all this hype about IDS
<ismail> and i cant seemto get rid of the boot program
<Lattyware> Hey all, just wondering, What, compared to the 32bit version, are the disadvantages of the 64bit version?
<cld2> ismail: they are each for something special but they dont have to be partitions, on all my boxes I just have /boot swap and then / root which has everything under it. no separate partitions
<neobyte420> i have a firestarter firewall
<felixjet> hiya
<quad3datwork2> oh no
<harfooz> soundray, MarcN, I started on a Mandrake distro that I bought at Walmart a lot of years ago (can you believe I found it on a shelf at WalMart?) and then went to RH and Fedora. Got tired of the upgrade treadmill.
<starscalling> 2.6G and my linux is happy
<harfooz> Switched to Debian, and now Ubuntu for the past couple of years.
<kling0n> ryanakca: looks like its a libc issue
* starscalling pets ubuntu
<cld2> ismail: boot from the ubuntu live cd and use a program called shred
<kling0n> ryanakca: pretty bad :(
<tristan_> whats the proper way to setup sshd to work at startup in ubuntu 6.10 ?
<neobyte420> do i have 2 upgrade 2 6.10?
<LjL> tristan_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ryanakca> kling0n: yep... and how do I fix it?
<neobyte420> i like 6.0.6 best
<starscalling> Tristan, just install ssh
<ismail> where can i can i find it?
<tristan_> LjL, thanks :)
<kling0n> ryanakca: can you run aptitude?
<ismail> system?
<starscalling> it will then do so
<MarcN> tristan_:  just install the server and you are don
<tristan_> heh
<tristan_> cool !
<starscalling> ^_^
<neobyte420> i installed ssh...whats it good for?
<cld2> ismail: you need to run a terminal and just type shred
<starscalling> Tristan, remember to set good passwords
<felixjet> when i open the sound recorder, the input box appears empty, i cant select anything. how can i add inputs there? specially the "what you heard" channel
<LjL> Ubotu, tell neobyte420 about ssh | neobyte420, see the private message from Ubotu
<ryanakca> kling0n: nope, can't run aptitude, kynaptic, synaptic, adept, etc
<starscalling> neobyte420, open a terminal
<kling0n> ryanakca: dpkg?
<starscalling> now your looking at your computer from ssh
<starscalling> O:
<harfooz> neobyte420, I'm still using 6.06 here on three of my boxes. It just works so well, that I don't feel like fiddling around with the upgrade.
<ryanakca> kling0n: last time I checked yes... if I couldn't, I'd be screwed
<starscalling> personally i have servers a few places around the world and i use ssh to maintain and do my work on them
<lemonsCC> what is vino?
<neobyte420> harfooz, thats how i feel
<starscalling> no reason to put in one of those bulky X systems ^_^
<kling0n> ryanakca: can you fetch stuff from the intarnets?
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: the first ISO comes back as "ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data" and the rest come back as data.
<kling0n> DJAdmira1: ok
<cld2> ismail: shred -n 4 /dev/hda
<harfooz> neobyte420, I used to regularly use ssh to get into my home box from the office (back when I had a static IP at home)
<neobyte420> i upgraded one box to 6.10 and lost support for some of my apps
<ryanakca> kling0n: internet or intranet?
<kling0n> internet :)
<screechingcat> which is the best GUI for MEncoder ?
<cld2> ismail: that will pass over the entire drive 4 times assuming your disk is /dev/hda
<neobyte420> ohh ok
<kling0n> screechingcat: depending on your needs: transcode is good
<cld2> ismail: that will get rid of everything.
<neobyte420> i have a dynamic IP
<lemonsCC> !vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<neobyte420> im on ADSL
<mihelson> hi people
<kling0n> screechingcat: for stuff like dvd ripping etc
<harfooz> neobyte420, I haven't looked into how to ssh into my home box since I've no longer got the static IP.
<fbc> If I wanted BOGOFILTER to filter my evolution mail. all I have to do is install the bogofilter-common?
<gregd> starscalling: not quite correct. when you open a terminal, you are using a shell, usually bash
<ismail> ow oki
<screechingcat> kling0n: transcode is not GUI. its a command-line app
<mihelson> does anybody use rss-glx screensavers?
<ryanakca> kling0n: with the apt based programs, no... to reinstall apt, I downloaded the deb and dpkg -i 'd it.... didn't fix it
<ismail> thanks cld.
<ismail> great help
<neobyte420> brb afk
<kling0n> screechingcat: sorry.. check acidrip
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: the first CD that converted worked.
<ismail> how true is it that there is gonna be a new release of ubuntu?
<screechingcat> kling0n: no i need it more for compressing, encoding video
<ryanakca> kling0n: or wait... apt-get update fetches the stuff, but when it finishes fetching it sigsevs
<DJAdmira1> ismail: New versions of Ubuntu are released every 6 months.
<cld2> ismail: from a terminal type cat /etc/fstab and that will show you the /dev/hda or /dev/sda name of your device
<my_haz> how do i download the source when i apt-get install and where does it go?
<kling0n> DJAdmira1: i'd go look for the mdf2iso devs
<fbc> If I wanted BOGOFILTER to filter my evolution mail. all I have to do is install the bogofilter-common?
<ryanakca> my_haz: apt-get source packagename               ... no need for sudo, and it goes to the working directory
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: I'm using the latest mdf2iso - 0.3.0-2
<my_haz> ryanakca: thanks
<kling0n> ryanakca: maybe locate the libc6 deb package and use " dpkg -i "
<kling0n> ?
<starscalling> LjL, hihi
<ryanakca> kling0n: kk, I'll let you know if it works
<kling0n> DJAdmira1: yeah.. but i'd guess you'd have more success finding out why it's not working by asking them
<ismail> how can i request a special feature in ubuntu
<fbc> kling0n:  Do you know much about bogofilter and evolution?
<kling0n> fbc not a lot
<kling0n> fbc but a little :)
<ismail> i find the bluetooth setup very messy
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: I think I'll just try and figure out something on a winmachine.
<kling0n> fbc you'd perhaps be better off asking in #evolution
<ismail> id like to see a gui for the bt setup
<fbc> kling0n:  If I wanted BOGOFILTER to filter my evolution mail. all I have to do is install the bogofilter-common?
<lemonsCC> no windows is the devil
<kling0n> nod DJAdmira1
<fbc> kling0n:  ok
<kling0n> DJAdmira1: i dont have any of those anymore :D
<felixjet> when i open the sound recorder, the input box appears empty, i cant select anything. how can i add inputs there? specially the "what you heard" channel
<kling0n> fbc evolution has a bogofilter plugin
<kling0n> ismail: mldonkey?
<fbc> kling0n:  Yes, I know, I'm just not sure if it's working..
<wuming> how can I enable XGL on dual monitor?
<DJAdmira1> kling0n: Thanks anyway
<ismail> hmmmm is it in the repository?
<kling0n> fbc definitely a question for the #evolution chan, then :)
<kling0n> fbc it's on gimpnet though
<fbc> kling0n: yup I'm there but it's just me and another dude...
<fbc> kling0n:  ahhh..
<kling0n> :D
<willskillsafk> lemonsCC, ?
<willskillsafk> :)
<fbc> kling0n:  well then I'll hobble over there...
<neobyte420> whats beryl all about?
<screechingcat> im trying to install a program called KMEncoder but i get an "unstaisfied dependencies kdelibs4" error. what do i do ?
<marlun> Can anyone give me a tip about a cd-cover app for Ubuntu?
<harfooz> marlun, gimp?
<kling0n> !glabels | marlun
<ubotu> glabels: label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1build1 (edgy), package size 328 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<lemonsCC> yes?
<marlun> harfooz, well I could do it in there.
<marlun> kling0n, thanks
<lemonsCC> willskillsafk yes?
<quiet> when I first installed edgy the sound worked fine, after a reboot or two, the primary soundput is not controlled by the 'Headphone' mixer... how can I make it go back to 'Master' ?
<emilia> im getting an error after restart saying ~/.dmrc is not owned by me? anyone know how to fix this?
<harfooz> marlun, another idea may be to use Scribus.
<kling0n> quiet: did you mess around with ~/.asoundrc?
<quiet> emilia, sudo chown <username> ~/.dmrc
<quiet> kling0n, i did not.
<screechingcat> emilia: own it.
<davascript_work> chown username /home/username/.dmrc
<davascript_work> as root
<marlun> harfooz, will check it, thanks
<emilia> ok i just tried!
<quiet> kling0n, i don't even have a ~/.asoundrc
<kling0n> quiet: what sound card?
<emilia> im going to reboot to see if it works, thanks!
<lemonsCC> no need
<lemonsCC> lol
<quiet> ICH5
<lemonsCC> silly windows users
<davascript_work> emilia you dont need to reboot
<lemonsCC> reboot after chown!
* lemonsCC slaps redmond
<harfooz> marlun, I use Scribus for our department newsletter, and you can configure the paper size to whatever your needs are, include graphics, basically any and all your desktop needs.
<xorn> how do i run a .run file?
<davascript_work> err
<lemonsCC> see what you did to the masses!!
<harfooz> marlun, took me a while to get comfortable with it though.
<davascript_work> running /etc/init.d/xdm restart should restart x
<quiet> xorn chmod +x <file> and ./<file>
<felixjet> when i open the sound recorder, the input box appears empty, i cant select anything. how can i add inputs there? specially the "what you heard" channel
<haxality> does anyone know why my screen would be randomly garbling itself
<kling0n> quiet: check output file of 'alsactl store 1'  ?
<lemonsCC> haxality run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lemonsCC> and follow the prompts
<kling0n> quiet: or go google a lot
<emilia> ok it didnt work :(
<lemonsCC> emilia any luch?
<lemonsCC> luck*
<ryanakca> kling0n: still same problem
<emilia> lemons : the error says the file cant be writable by other users and needs 644?
<quiet> kling0n, "alsactl: save_state:1177: Cannot find soundcard '1'..."
<kling0n> ryan dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<kling0n> ryanakca: dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<lemonsCC> run sudo chmod 644 <file name>
<kling0n> quiet: yeah.. i got the same.. just tested here... dont know much about it
<kling0n> quiet youre prolly better off googling or asking someone else
<quiet> ok
<kling0n> quiet: or running dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<emilia> ok here goes another reboot
<lemonsCC> nooo
<lemonsCC> no
<lemonsCC> no
<lemonsCC> no reboot
<lemonsCC> lol
<kling0n> argh
<screechingcat> emilia DO NOT REBOOT
<davascript_work> why is  emilia rebooting
<Z3dzDead> Most possibly a stupid question: but is it necessary to have a 'twinview' capable nvidia card or two Graphics Cards for dualhead/xinerama to work?
<lemonsCC> someone tell her
<kling0n> recent switch, I'd guess :)
<ryanakca> screechingcat: lol, too late :P
<lemonsCC> shes windozified
<kling0n> lols
<Z3dzDead> I've just got one and was pipe-dreaming that I could get one card to show up on two monitors about an hour ago.
<screechingcat> ryanakca: yeah. windozed
<lemonsCC> emilia no need to reboot on trivial stuff like this
<emilia> ok i only logged off and back in
<lemonsCC> lol ok
<emilia> but stillt he same error
<emilia> it says .dmrc is being ignored
<kling0n> my server config is actually semi-broken after an upgrade so now I have to manually runs stuff whenever it boots
<lemonsCC> ooo
<lemonsCC> wrong UID i think
<kling0n> so I *never* do
<davascript_work> err
<lemonsCC> i had that issue
<MeisterZopf> Z3dzDead, twinview is for 2 monitors on one gfx card. if you have 2 gfx cards you have to use ximerama
* screechingcat never reboots. ever!
<ryanakca> screechingcat: my parents are still brainwashed into thinking that it's bad to leave a computer running for more than a couple hours at a time.. dunno why...
<lemonsCC> run sudo chown -R <username> /home/<usernname>/.dmrc
<kling0n> server uptime: 4:53pm  up 22 days,  4:39, 0 users, load averages: 0,97 0,99 1,03
<ryanakca> screechingcat: what about after kernel upgrades?
<Hexidigital> ryanakca: tell them it uses more power turning it on and off then leaving it on all day
<screechingcat> ryanakca: well, my parents dont know that my comp is on all the time.
<Z3dzDead> MeisterZopf: Well I've got an old nvidia card- whats it a FX series- AGP.
<lemonsCC> run sudo chown -R <username> /home/<username>
<emilia> lemonsCC, why doesnt it ask for my password
<lemonsCC> ignore the above one
<screechingcat> ryanakca: kernel upgrades are an exception. but they're so rare.
<lemonsCC> are you typing sudo?
<emilia> too late i already did it :)
<ryanakca> Hexidigital: and that it wrecks your hard drive... hot cold hot cold hot cold... start stop start stop etc
<emilia> yeah
<Artemis3> help me stop making coasters, nautilus, or graveman will burn a disc, and after that its coasters until i restart
<MeisterZopf> !twinview | Z3dzDead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MeisterZopf> :(
<screechingcat> ryanakca: TRICK: switch of the monitor and leave the CPU running. works all the time
<lemonsCC> maybe becuase you just entered it
<lemonsCC> well run the second one anyhow
<Hexidigital> ryanakca: indeed... i keep the heat off in my server room in the winter time, and use AC in the summer... it's always freezing in there, and my comp is always on
<emilia> ok i just ran that second command
<Z3dzDead> MeisterZopf: I'll look  around, thanks :)
<emilia> it took a couple seconds but it just finished
<MeisterZopf> %)
<ryanakca> screechingcat: lol, I have an old computer with a really noisy fan
<lemonsCC> now logout and back in
<emilia> ok :)
<swiftfeet8> Could someone give me a hand figuring out why the sound doesn't work on my laptop under Ubuntu 6.10
<lemonsCC> i think her UID's are all bonky
<screechingcat> ryanakca: i have a very old computer with no fan
<harfooz> swiftfeet8, could the mutes be on by default in alsa?
<lemonsCC> screechingcat how old?  no fan?!
<emilia> same thing
<swiftfeet8> as far as I can tell master and pcm are unmuted
<emilia> ouffff
<ryanakca> screechingcat: lol... I have my 386 right here as well :)
<screechingcat> ryanakca: 6 years. i keep upgrading. but never bought a fan
<lemonsCC> try this
<lemonsCC> ls -l ~/.dmrc
<lemonsCC> post the output
<emilia> -rw-r--r-- 1 dpan dpan 26 2006-11-21 11:20 /home/dpan/.dmrc
<lemonsCC> you username dpan?
<emilia> yeah
<ryanakca> screechingcat: lol... or was it a 486? it's old... 200mhz... 64 mb ram... 1.2GB hd... if my mom would get me an ethernet cable, I'd plug it in and use it as my server
<ryanakca> why does apt* keep on crashing with a sigsev? backtrace : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35927/          I've reinstalled apt and libc6 and rebooted as well to try to fix the problem
<richee> hi folks, I check out FC6 and found the desktop effects to be very impressive, how can I get these in ubuntu ?
<lemonsCC> sudo chmod 755 /home/{your username}
<kling0n> ryanakca: try running it in strace in stead
<screechingcat> ryanakca: mine aint that bad. P4 2.4GHz. 512mb RAM. 80gb HD. just no fan and no graphics card and no DVD Writer thats all
<tx22> If I'm using Beryl, what's a method to get the cube?
<lemonsCC> should do the trick
<emilia> whats 755 ?
<emilia> i dont even know what 644 is
<kling0n> emilia: file mask
<lemonsCC> read write for you
<kling0n> emilia: it determine the rights on the file
<lemonsCC> read for others and everyone i think
<screechingcat> tx22: <ctrl> + <alt> + <left/right/up/down arrown>
<JPC> Does anybody know something about Swiftfox?
<ryanakca> screechingcat: lol, better than my current computer even
<tx22> screechingcat:  and what if you haven't got a keyboard?
<kling0n> emilia: 644 means rw for you, r for group users and r for others
<screechingcat> ryanakca: its pretty decent
<biotrox> !mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.60-3 (edgy), package size 129 kB, installed size 324 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc m68k arm sparc hppa)
<kling0n> oh ell
<kling0n> well
<screechingcat> tx22: not possible
<richee> Can some one advice me on the desktop effects?
<hildolfur> Hi all! I've got a problem with the twisted package from kubuntu, people at #python think it's a distribution related problem and pointed me here.
<biotrox> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lemonsCC> emilia they are just numbers that tells you whos file it is and what you are allowed to do with it
<emilia> holy shit it worked
<lemonsCC> congrats
<Joe_CoT> hey, i just got a paypal phishing message from ubuntu-lists. who would i pass that onto?
<tx22> screechingcat:  thats ok, i'll connect one. thanks for your help
<emilia> i dont know what it did and what it fixed
<emilia> but thanks!!! :)
<lemonsCC> are your /home on a seperate partition?
<screechingcat> tx22: no prob
<Journeyman> I have a fresh install of 6.10 and the progress bar on all the apps doesn't work
<hildolfur> when using twisted, I get an error ImportError: No module named internet when importing twisted.internet, though it really should be there!
<emilia> lemonsCC, no idea
<Journeyman> i assume this is a gnome issue
<hildolfur> everything from python-twisted is installed!
<lemonsCC> your users order was switched and it messed stuff up
<emilia> lemonsCC, default 6.06 installation, but i upgraded to edgy
<lemonsCC> this corrected it
<lemonsCC> no big deal
<lemonsCC> shouldn't happen again
* screechingcat is going to eat pizza and hit the sack
<emilia> thanks alot
<emilia> ok back to work :)
<lemonsCC> no prob
<lemonsCC> lol
<lemonsCC> later all off to Nutrition...ugh
<Cyber_Stalker> any one, im getting this error http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287004&highlight=dapper+installer+crash
<Cyber_Stalker> same as all these other guys but ther is no fix afaik
<choi> hello i edit my grub list and removing the # on hide hidden menu to boot directly on my ubuntu, but the problem start when i start upgrading my 6.06 to 6.10. after the installation i restart my Pc and the automatic check my filesytem and tell me to use fsck to fix the problem.. but the fsck did not work///
<Cyber_Stalker> this is a really annoying issues
<Cyber_Stalker> issue*
<tundejeg_> hi\
<tundejeg_> can someone help me
<tundejeg_> out of a challenge
<choi> can i change the /boot/grub.lst under live cd>
<kling0n> choi: yes
<tundejeg_> which command will i issue to view the content of my cd rom
<kling0n> tundejeg_: ls /media/cdrom0
<tundejeg_> ok
<richee> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<biotrox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<tundejeg_> klingon
<tundejeg_> i typed it
<choi> kling0n is it mounted when i use the llive cd: mounted the / root
<tundejeg_> but it does not display the content of my cd rom
<kling0n> choi: when you boot the livecd the cd is mounted as /
<tundejeg_> it only prompt me to the command line
<kling0n> choi your hd should be under /media
<kling0n> tundejeg_: are you sure the cd is mounted
<kling0n> tundejeg_: 'mount' the see if yor cd is in the list
<tundejeg_> klingon
<tundejeg_> i have mounted my cd rom drive is not included
<tundejeg_> how will i rectify that problem
<tundejeg_> klingon are u there
<kling0n> tundejeg_: patience
<choi> kling0n so the path would be /media/boot/grub/menu.lst   right?????
<kling0n> choi: hmm no
<kling0n> choi: i'd guess that is mounted on the cd
<kling0n> choi check output of 'mount'
<kling0n> tundejeg_: 'sudo mkdir -p /mnt/cdrom'
<tundejeg_> ok
<kling0n> tundejeg_: 'sudo mount -o tundejeg /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom'
<kling0n> sry
<kling0n> tundejeg_: 'sudo mount -o uid=tundejeg /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom'
<kling0n> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kling0n> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<choi> ok thnks
<pantalaimon_> how can i discover my sound card driver's name?
<TheGateKeeper> lspci
<TheGateKeeper> pantalaimon_, use lspci cli command
<pantalaimon_> TheGateKeeper, i get this: 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<pantalaimon_> TheGateKeeper, but i cant figure out what is the driver's name
<whatspy> hi, it's about the 'sed' command, basically I need an extension-list of some python files in a specific dir. up to now, I have: ls | grep py$ | sed ...
<whatspy> s/extension-list/extension-less/
<kling0n> how do I add factoids to ubotu?
<whatspy> if anyone could help me with the missing part
<jrib> ubotu: tell kling0n about yourself
<kling0n> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> whatspy: not sure exactly what you want, can you give an example input and output?
<jrib> do you want foo.py to become foo?
<kling0n> whatspy are you simply looking for the part after the last '.'?
<whatspy> jrib: directory contains: myScript.py myOtherScript.py unwantedFile.doc  ...   final output is: myScript, myOtherScript
<kling0n> whatspy and what is it you want to do with the files?
<Journeyman> anytime there is an application that has a progress bar, I can't see it, if there are characters inside the bar area they turn white when the progress bar is going over them, but thats all I see, no orange or anything like it should
<Artemis3> hello there, i am having trouble with burning data dvd. When starting the system, i can burn 1 disc fine, but the second and anything after it becomes coasters. I have repeated this pattern 3 times and its always the same
<quiet> umm.. can anyone tell me why i would have to hit my   '  "   key twice for it to display either character?
<quiet> it happens whether I use '  or  "
<quiet> if i press it once, nothing displays.
<TheGateKeeper> pantalaimon_, dpkg -l | grep <partial package name>
<jrib> whatspy: ls | sed 's/\..*$//'   there are better ways
<TheGateKeeper> pantalaimon_, try greping sis
<Artemis3> quiet, dead key to build accented characters
<quiet> Artemis3, what does that mean?  how do I fix it?
<Thialfihar> back
<Thialfihar> Now!
<Thialfihar> How can I get bogomips?
<whatspy> jrib: right on! I added a subtlety of mine with 'grep' and the output is exactly what I wanted
<kling0n> quiet check your keyboard layout
<Artemis3> quiet, it means you can build accented chars like  etc
<kling0n> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<tundejeg_> klingon
<Skyrail> Erm, I'm missing some 'characters' I guess thats what they care called, so some symbols online in Firefox just show as question marks. Problem is that it's not always on every page yet some characters are always missing...any ideas how to get them? They aren't that special either
<kling0n> tundejeg_: yes?
<whatspy> I'll pay you a beer if you live closer than 2000 km
<tundejeg_> when i typed this command  sudo mkdir -p /mnt/cdrom
<tundejeg_> it was created
<tundejeg_> but when i type the other command  sudo mount -o tundejeg /dev/cdrom/mnt/cdro
<tundejeg_> it gave me this error can't find /dev/cdrom/mnt/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc
<TheGateKeeper> tundejeg, mount /dev/<whatever> /mount/point
<swiftfeet8> I am trying to get the sound working on my laptop.  I am considering removing and reinstalling libesd-alsa0 with apt.  However, it says that it will remove 237M of data....so I am leary about doing it.
<sabayonuser> Guys, I think I've setup beryl correctly, but how do i check if it works?.. How do I get the spinning cube?.. I've tried ALT + CTRL + Arrow keys but that does nothing
<tundejeg_> gate keeper: when i typed the command i got this error can't find /dev/cdrom0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<holzmodem> have epiphany auto completition for the input fields?
<swiftfeet8> sabayonuser: is beryl running?
<TheGateKeeper> swiftfeet8, from what the devs tells me your sound should be atodetected & if it isn't file a bug
<sabayonuser> swiftfeet8: I have no idea
<neobyte420> how do i start KDE?
<TheGateKeeper> autodetected
<quiet> Artemis3, going into the Keyboard settings in Preferences only lists U.S. English International (with dead keys)  and I dont' want dead keys..  if I click on add... the only other options for US are DVORAK.
<swiftfeet8> sabayonuser: is there a red gem in your taskbar?
<TheGateKeeper> neobyte420, try startx
<Artemis3> use US
<swiftfeet8> ok, I will file a bug
<zylche> us sucks, use uk
<sabayonuser> swiftfeet8:  no, I don't see one.
<Artemis3> US international means using dead keys
<zylche> :P
<swiftfeet8> mind if I message you?
<sabayonuser> swiftfeet8:  no, go ahead
<TheGateKeeper> who?
<neobyte420> TheGateKeeper, i got gnome running...can i start a KDE session too?
<TheGateKeeper> neobyte420, not at the same time
<tundejeg_> TheGateKeeper can u read through what i sent to u
<TheGateKeeper> either one or the other
<jorgp> I just set emacs as my default editor, when I tried to edit something, instead of the text file, I get alot of square blocks, any ideas how to fix this? using edgy
<swiftfeet8> sabayonuser: you there?
<sabayonuser> swiftfeet8: I'm using sabayon, hence my name.. it's a live CD and I think it is supposed to be able to use beryl automatically
<TheGateKeeper> tundejeg, sent me ?
<noodles12> in kdevelop c++. to run cross platform, what do we add for the alias in --host-alias?
<swiftfeet8> ahh
<swiftfeet8> does your video card support beryl?
<neobyte420> TheGateKeeper, whats the cmd to switch between gnome & kde for ubuntu?
<tundejeg_> u sent this to me to type mount/cdrom0/mount/point
<neobyte420> swiftfeet8, whats berly all about?
<TheGateKeeper> neobyte420, you need to go back to the log in screen, then select the session type from the menu
<noodles12> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<tundejeg_> i did but the error is given to me  mount/cdrom0/mount/point: No such file or directory
<neobyte420> ok TheGateKeeper ty
<reverseblade> hildolfur, hi
<TheGateKeeper> neobyte420, yw :-)
<hildolfur> Hi!
<swiftfeet8> sabayonuser: do a "ps -ef |grep beryl" to see if beryl is running
<reverseblade> mongrel solution worked btw
<ryanakca> I have an old debian woody install CD, for network installs... can I install ubuntu with it?
<TheGateKeeper> tundejeg, when you put a cd in your drive it should be automounted so there should be no need to specifically mount it
<reverseblade> hildolfur, there is something I am not sure  that I couldn't decide if I should use STI or act_as_tee, I am confused which one would be a better strategy to go
<linuxd00d> ryanacka, Ubuntu is based on debian, it is not the actual operating system itself
<hildolfur> ok, explain
<reverseblade> hildolfur, my constrain is I have products, and sub categories and sub categories and so o n
<tundejeg_> i cant access my cd rom despite using DF
<tundejeg_> who will assist me pls
<tundejeg_> to resolve this
<hildolfur> reverseblade: we should switch to ubunut I think
<linuxd00d> ryanacka, either download the latest version via torrent, or... order the cd via shippit
<hildolfur> lol to rails channel
<reverseblade> hildolfur, for example , I have products, bricks and Ceramic Fibers are products, Ceramic Fiber Textiles, Ceramic Fiber Blankets are Ceramic Fibers ,and ISOWOOL is a Ceramic Fiber blanket. SO I have a tree like structure, but should I implement this with acts_as_tree or STI. I am stuck
<reverseblade> hildolfur, what do you mean, ubuntu ?
<kling0n> tundejeg_: mount/cdrom0 /mount/point
<hildolfur> reverseblade: this is the ubuntu channel, isn't it? so lets switch the conversation to #rubyonrails
<reverseblade> oh :)
<kling0n> tundejeg_: there needs to be a space between them
<swiftfeet8> How do I submit a bug to Ubuntu?
<reverseblade> hildolfur, I haven't noticed
<finalbeta> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<kling0n> tundejeg_: the first part tells mount where the device is the second part tells mount where to put it
<Thialfihar> Anyone know a method to measure CPU speed on Linux?
<khermans> anyone know how to install Edgy on a GPT-based drive?
<khermans> I have a computer RAID5 with 2 TB of disk space
<lewyjh> khermans, want a cookie?
<wubrgamer> lewyjh, i'm running ubuntu @ school ! can i hace a cooie ?
<wubrgamer> *cookie ?
<zigford> Thialfihar: Do you mean check what cpu speed your running at? ("cat /proc/cpuinfo")
<khermans> lewyjh, no i'd rather like to learn how to get Edgy to install and boot correctly with grub on such a unique system
<sabrebutt> Hi, I recently decided to try installing FC6 as dual boot with ubuntu. After installing FC6, GRUB doesn't recognize ubuntu, any way to fix?
<Thialfihar> I mean actually calculating it, zigford.
<emilia> khermans, why would anyone give you access to that machine if you cant install ubuntu on it?
<Thialfihar> I turned on some overclocking features and would like to see their effects. :/
<khermans> emilia, it is a file server, or will be
<rainman> anyone that can help me uninstall my ATI drivers? downloaded drivers from ati homepage for 9200 series, and FireGL X11 isnt in it and i cant run any games with it installed
<khermans> but seems grub has issues with EFI/GPT based booting right now
<quiet> gargh... how do i disable the dead keys keyboard layout!?
<zigford> Thialfihar: That command will tell you what it is running at.  If its overclocked it will show it.
<sabrebutt> Hi, I recently decided to try installing FC6 as dual boot with ubuntu. After installing FC6, GRUB doesn't recognize ubuntu, any way to fix?
<khermans> zigford, grub-install /dev/hda
<Thialfihar> Aye, but I got this ASUS board and it overclocks dynamically based on the load and such.
<khermans> zigford, boot from Edgy disk
<quiet> oh fixed!
<zigford> khermans: wrong person
<Thialfihar> Does the cpuinfo file get updated now and then?
<shriphani> hello all. could someone help me with fluxbox (beginner here )
<upd> heloow
<rambo3> use fluxubuntu
<rainman> anyone that can help me with a problem? im kinda new to linux, and i installed a ATI graphic driver, and when i try to run ati control center it says FireGL X11 isnt there and 3ddesktop and all my games wont work =\ anyone that can help me? :)
<shriphani> rambo3, i installed fluxbox
<rambo3> shredder, ask ubotu
<shriphani> i want to add apps to my menu
<zigford> Thialfihar: the cpuinfo is continually being updated, don't think of it as a file, but as a query to your cpu
<Thialfihar> aha! cool :)
<Thialfihar> So I just put some load on it and check it out?
<zigford> Thialfihar: if you just run something cpu intensive, you can see it going up and down
<rambo3> shriphani, /msg ubotu fluxbox
<Thialfihar> Brilliant, thanks.
<shriphani> thx rambo3
<zigford> np
<rainman> anyone that can help me please?
<diiba> Hi
<zigford> rainman: maybe, whats the issue
<rainman> im kinda new to linux, and i installed a ATI graphic driver, and when i try to run ati control center it says FireGL X11 isnt there and 3ddesktop and all my games wont work =\
<diiba> Is there any way command to list all subdirectorys?
<kling0n> !fglrx-control | rainman
<ubotu> fglrx-control: Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 8.28.8+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 340 kB
<diiba> *an command
<rambo3> !repeat > rainman
<zigford> rainman: welcome to hell
<diiba> *any command
<rainman> :p
<zigford> rainman: What is the model of your ati?
<rainman> Ati radeon 9200 atlantis
<zigford> rainman: ati is notoriously bad in linux
<diiba> So, I need an command for listing all subdirectorys in the directory I m in.
<rainman> =\ hm
<zigford> rainman: I have a 9200, I can't get desktop effects to work either
<diiba> Please?
<zigford> rainman: what have you tried thus far?
<rambo3> dibba like ls -R
<zigford> ls -d
<rainman> the package from ati site, and tried some i found when searching cache after FireGL
<zigford> diiba: ls -d
<diiba> ty :d
<diiba> :D
<diiba> You guys ROCK
<rainman> every game and 3ddesktop worked, but lagged a little before i installed it and now nothing lags but i cant run any games
<zigford> rainman: the easiest one to try the the restricted-fglrx
<Thialfihar> Seems static, zigford. :/
<rkvirani> hey all, my ubuntu box keeps telling me that I have a distro upgrade to do
<rkvirani> but I dont think that they are released everyday!
<zigford> Thialfihar: lemme check mine
<rainman> zigford: how do i get that?
<frying_fish> rkvirani: what version are you using currently?
<rkvirani> 6.06
<sabrebutt> Does anybody know how to fix grub-related issues with dual-boots?
<frying_fish> well in that case there is a newer version available.
<rkvirani> err it keeps asking me to upgrade to 6.10 and I follow the upgrade path but then it asks me the next day!
<zigford> Thialfihar: it is updating dynamic on mine
<Thialfihar> O RLY!
<Thialfihar> Hmm. Any idea why this could be?
<upd> eany one give me bnc free?
<Thialfihar> Perhaps I have to enable or disable something?
<quiet> how do i fix this thing with vim inserting A,B,C,D   if I'm in INSERT mode and use the arrow keys to move around??
<gopss> unsure
<cntb> sabrebutt:
<zigford> rainman: there are tonns of guides on the forums, but basically, there is a package in the repos (find it like this --> apt-cache search restricted)
<cntb> !alternate | sabrebutt
<ubotu> sabrebutt: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<zigford> rainman: ubuntuforums.org (Search for "edgy fglrx howto:)
<rainman> zigford: ok thanks :) but do you have problems running games with ati? i run .exe on wine
<rkvirani> Does anyone have any ideas on fixing this?
<zigford> rainman: Don't have problem running games, just desktop effects
<zigford> Thialfihar: works out of the box for me
<zigford> Thialfihar: dynamic cpu has to be supported by you computer tho
<zigford> Thialfihar: what is your comp?
<sabrebutt> cntb thanks, but I'm wondering if instead of going through that, I can edit the options within grub? Grub loads but doesn't see my ubuntu install, just fedora
<Enselic__> When I click the "shudown" button, nothing hapoends, when I try to lanunch a terminal,nothing happends. This is a relatively fresh Ubuntu Edgy installation
<mnk67> Can anyone give me an hint what to check when console 1-6 (alt-crtl-1 to 6) are all screed up ... and yes it is an ATI grafic card :-(
<Thialfihar> Got a P4 3.0GHz
<zigford> rkvirani: Never seen that one before.
<zigford> Thialfihar: Maybe it only does dynamic frequency scaling on laptops??
<zigford> Thialfihar: what did you overclock to?
<jurgen> Hi... anyone where who can tell me how I get Apache/PHP/MySQL running easily on Ubuntu desktop version? (I've got the 6.10 desktop, but want to set a local server for testing websites)
<Thialfihar> Nothing specific. That's why I want to detect the speed.
<rebell> .
<Thialfihar> My motherboard has some AI technologies or other, which overclock depending on workload, apparently. I haven't tried it before.
<Thialfihar> And I only enabled that, so didn't set a speed or anything.
<noodles12> in kdevelop how would u make the bottom screen into two separates ones like the visual studios ui?
<docwhat> Anyone having trouble with SASL recently?
<zigford> Thialfihar: hmm, I see,  Well, cpuinfo doesn't lie.  For example on my lappy, when I;m just chatting away here, cpuinfo says 800mhz
<zigford> Thialfihar: when I start zipping a file or somthing, it jumps up to 1.8ghz
<Thialfihar> Ah, might be frequency scaling, then.
<Thialfihar> That's not supported by mine, methinks. And the thing that scales it for you prolly updates the cpuinfo accordingly?
<rkvirani> Does anyone have a stock sources-list for ubuntu 6.10?
<winand> How do you extract a .exe file using p7zip?
<rkvirani> perhaps if someone could post it I could try that
<laurent__> irc://irc.mozilla.org/xulfr
<blackhero> hi all =)
<cntb> good idea sabrebutt
<zigford> Thialfihar: /proc is a dynamic filesystem the represents current hardware/software/kernel settings, so cpuinfo gets updated because /proc is part of the kernel
<zigford> Thialfihar: its like asking the kernel what its doing now, but its represented in a filesystem
<Thialfihar> Yeh, but if you get numbers like 800MHz and 1.8GHz, then that sounds far too round. Prolly just scaling factors.
<Thialfihar> And I believe you that it then takes whatever the system is set to, but it's certainly not a detected speed.
<zigford> Thialfihar: thats just the scaling factors that my cpu supports.
<Thialfihar> Aye.
<Thialfihar> Exactly what I mean.
<DShepherd> hey.. there tons of updates today...
<quiet> can anyone tell me how enable arrow-key navigation in vim under INSERT mode??
<DShepherd> quiet: you might have more luck in the vim room. try /j #vim
<Thialfihar> I wanna try this "bogomips", why was it dropped from the sysutils package and how can I get it?
<ubitux> hi
<jurgen> localhost
<jurgen> oops
<zigford> Thialfihar: you can still see the current bogomips in /proc/cpuinfo |grep bogomips
<Thialfihar> But that was done only once.
<Thialfihar> The number is static.
<zigford> Thialfihar: your right
<startswithz> what software do I need to paly dvds?
<startswithz> the movie player on my computer doesn't seem to be working
<Thialfihar> I think I'll just write a little program to test it.
<Thialfihar> Hrm, but need to know how many cycles the loop costs.
<Thialfihar> Shall experiment!
<startswithz> is VLC any good?
<ubitux> startswithz, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 ?
<wvelez_> hi...is it possible to change gnomes menu background/colors? thanks.
<J4kch> I just stuck a CD in the drive but it won't mount...
<SkizW> uhm how the hell did I get in here?
<J4kch> I just stuck a CD in the drive but it won't mount, now what?
<drkm> break the cd
<J4kch> Not an option =)
<startswithz> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<startswithz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<startswithz> is only available from another source
<startswithz> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<drkm> damn
<swiftfeet8> is it stuck in the drive?
<J4kch> I can eject it
<swiftfeet8> ok
<swiftfeet8> have you tried mounting it from the cli?
<J4kch> cli? nope
<wasabi_> Yay new working system
<swiftfeet8> command line
<Airwulf> hello to you all
<J4kch> Ah, no
<rizo> hi everyone
<DShepherd> hi
<rizo> is it possible to use metacity with xfce
<Airwulf> Is it possible to change the text menu entry 'system' to an icon entry?
<shriphani> am i right in guessing that libdvdcss2 exists in the multiverse repos ?
<kling0n> rizo what would be the point?
<J4kch> swiftfeet8, how do I do that?
<Airwulf> with ubunutu/gnome?
<rizo> just i prefer metacity over xfwm
<swiftfeet8> make a directory under /mnt
<swiftfeet8> ie) mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<kling0n> rixo try starting xfce and then running metacity --replace
<rizo> so how do i do this.. if possible?
<kling0n> rizo even
<swiftfeet8> and then do "mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom"
<J4kch> unable to mount...
<rizo> anyone?
<J4kch> I don't think the CD is detected
<rizo> metacity with xfce is it possible to combine the 2
<startswithz> how do I get the dvd plug in for the default media player on ubuntu?
<shriphani> !dvd > startswithz
<J4kch> !dvd | startswithz
<ubotu> startswithz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<swiftfeet8> ah, ok
<swiftfeet8> is there some sort of defects on the CD, or is it in a proprietary format?
<biotrox> wow i just try to run automatix
<biotrox> think it's great
<squidly> hello im trying to get ubuntu installed from apt-get and its not finding it..has it been removed or something?
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<squidly> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<squidly> ok that explins it
<squidly> any recomendations for a replacement for webmin?
<zigford> strange, webmin supports debian
<squidly> yea tell me about it ><
<swiftfeet8> !libesd-alsa0
<ubotu> libesd-alsa0: Enlightened Sound Daemon (ALSA) - Shared libraries. In component main, is extra. Version 0.2.36-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<swiftfeet8> why if I try to remove libesd-alsa0 does it say it will free up 237M of space?
<DShepherd> swiftfeet8: because 237M on your harddrive is being used by that package. So if you remove it that space will no longer be used
<swiftfeet8> but isn't the package 19k?
<drkm> what is the minium about of space i should have a partition to install ubuntu to?
<DShepherd> swiftfeet8: i dont know .. is it?
<DShepherd> drkm: about 4GB is about minimum
<apokryphos> drkm: the least I'd go is around 6/7 gigs
<stojance> I need a dock like the OS X dock for gnome. KXDocker and KoolDock don't work alltough I have nVidia installed
<apokryphos> default install is just under 2 gigs though
<drkm> ah ok
<shriphani> could someone guide me with choosing a good file manager ?
<apokryphos> shriphani: yup. Switch to KDE, use Konqueror.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how can i see my internet ip address? my brother want to access my computer using ssh and he needs my ip
<Slart> shriphani: the standard one isn't working for you?
<shriphani> i am using fluxbox
<apokryphos> cyber_brain_mfkg: whatismyip.com
<cyber_brain_mfkg> thanx
<diiba> omthing really wierd happened with my main computer, after using apollon I run a command it left  behind (didn't actually know what it would do) and all shared files flashed (as a list) in the terminal, and the hard drive filled up, wierd I thought and rebooted, and I could nt log in for some unknown reason, and I ctrl+alt+f1 :ed and tryed to solve the problem in the commandline.
<diiba> Unfortunately my hardrive really IS full
<diiba> And I can't really do anything
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: I think a default install is actually just over 2 gig these days.  I heard 2.1 - just hearsay though.
<diiba> And the -bash_history is empty so I dont know what to fix
<shriphani> Slart, it is. but the last time i opened nautilus the background changed to the default ubuntu background and caused the slit to disappear
<diiba> Any clues?
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: I think 1.8 gigs is still the quoted amount
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: you can't fit much more than that from one CD with .debs, I believe
<computermc> I installed 1.10 and the screen resolution if 800X600 and it kind of looks fuzzy. I thought I would go in and change the resolution, but it only gives me 800by600 and 640by480. How do I get other resolutions to choose from?
<Slart> shriphani: ah.. well.. I can't really remember what debian used before nautilus.. sawfish or something.. .
<jrib> diiba: maybe 'sudo apt-get clean' will give you enough space to login
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Could be.  I just tell be three to be safe ;)
<diiba> TY
<neobyte420> how do i load kde insteed of gnome in ubuntu?
<shriphani> Slart, how good is rox-filer ?
<Slart> neobyte420: isn't KDE in the synaptic thingy?
<neobyte420> i already got kde through apt-get
<archangelpetro> could someone help me? I'm having difficulty writing to my USB pen, i tried it before and it worked.. but since i loaded it and manipulated it from a windows machine i seem to be unable to write anything?
<Slart> shriphani: I have no idea.. I've only used the old debian-one and Nautilus on ubuntu
<neobyte420> i want to load it
<neobyte420> im in gnome now
<computermc> I installed 1.10 and the screen resolution if 800X600 and it kind of looks fuzzy. I thought I would go in and change the resolution, but it only gives me 800by600 and 640by480. How do I get other resolutions to choose from?
<kmaynard> shriphani, have you tried thunar?
<shriphani> neobyte420, at the login screen you should see options at the bottom left. there is an option to select session in the
<shriphani> there ^
<Slart> computermc: you installed v1.10 of what?
<shriphani> kmaynard, the xfce file manager ?
<computermc> Slart, ubuntu
<Slart> computermc: not 6.10??
<kmaynard> shriphani, yup
<neobyte420> ok ty
<squidly> how can I install a .deb I downloaded?
<computermc> Slart, sorry, yes it was 6.10
<shriphani> kmaynard, no other choices ?
<computermc> wrong number
<Henke> any body here got the "php" lines to put in the apache config file?
<Slart> squidly: dpg -i mydeb.deb I think
<shriphani> squidly, dpkg -i blah.deb
<cyber_brain_mfkg> should i create accaunt before my brother connects on my machine via ssh?and how to do that???
<neobyte420> ty shriphani
<neobyte420> that worked
<squidly> thanks
<kmaynard> shriphani, i'm sure there's others, but that was the first that came to mind
<HuibertGill> diiba: apollon is a p2p programm, right?
<mumbles> how do i start the remeot viweing softare remotley using ssh ?
<shriphani> kmaynard, oh
<Slart> computermc: ah.. then it makes more sense =) you have to setup xorg for your videocard.. what are you using? nvidia? ati?
<kmaynard> shriphani, have you tried thunar?
<HuibertGill> diiba: did you let it run as root?
<shriphani> kmaynard, i was using xubuntu sometime back
<shriphani> i did then
<computermc> Slart, I'm not sure, how I would I find out?
<shriphani> it gave me no trash though.
<kmaynard> shriphani, whats wrong with nautilus?
<Slart> computermc: hold on..
<computermc> Slart, its a old gateway solo laptop
<computermc> Slart, ok
<Henke> any body here got the "php" lines to put in the apache config file?
<shriphani> kmaynard, well i opened nautilus last and god knows how but the background changed to that of the gnome session and i couldnt see the slit
<cyber_brain_mfkg> should i create accaunt before my brother connects on my machine?and how to do that???
<rpc> hmm what should i enter when anonymous CVS asks me for a password on login?
<startswithz> I followed the guides from Ubuntu's web page but it still says I cannot play dvds because I do not have the appropriate plug in
<Slart> computermc: I'm kind of new to ubuntu myself.. but try typing lspci at a terminal and search for something that looks like a graphics adapter
<kmaynard> shriphani, what desktop?
<startswithz> what's going on?
<rexbron> hello, could anyone tell me WHY mjpegtools is in multiverse?
<Slart> rexbron: perhaps it isn't free opensource?
<billstei> Anybody using the Sis761 chipset/mb's with linux/ubuntu ?
<rexbron> Slart: the package says the code is GLP
<kmaynard> shriphani, try nautilus --no-desktop
<diiba> God this is awful.
<Slart> rexbron: ok.. then I'm interested in the answer aswell =)
<diiba> haven't got wnough space to login, even after removing some programs
<rexbron> Slart: GPL rather
<diiba> This bash history is empty?!
<diiba> Hd full.
<diiba> ALL full.
<rexbron> from what I can tell, there is no listing of WHY a package is put into multiverse
<trurl> Henke, go to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and create a link to the php-mod in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<rexbron> I am going to ask on -motu
<diiba> And some files needing to recover.
<startswithz> can someone give me real help? the guides aren't helping me.  I mean I love the links but I've done what it says and no dice
<diiba> How d oyou burn files with cdrecord?
<archangelpetro> can nobody help? writing to an USB pen?
<tryggvib> rexbron: I believe it gets put there because of a bad license
<tryggvib> and by bad license I mean non-free license
<Slart> archangelpetro: I've used several usb-memory-thingies and I haven't seen that problem
<HuibertGill> startswithz: did you try gxine as player, like it said in the guide?
<mumbles> damm
<rexbron> tryggvib: The package says the code is GPL...
<biotrox> !mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.60-3 (edgy), package size 129 kB, installed size 324 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc m68k arm sparc hppa)
<Slart> archangelpetro: I've written and read them using windows and ubuntu without a problem
<archangelpetro> Slart, i dont really understand why i cant write, it's  allows me to copy everything and do anything i need to  but then when i take it out and replace it.. the files arent there.
<computermc> Slart, would this be it...
<startswithz> no I feel foolish
<biotrox> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<HuibertGill> startswithz: ......, then try that first, please
<tryggvib> rexbron: then I just don't know... you should ask some maintainer, like for example a MOTU
<rexbron> tryggvib: ok
<Slart> archangelpetro: I dont either.. never seen that before.. I would try reformatting the drive and trying again.. but that's just a wild guess
<computermc> slart, VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2160 [MagicGraph 128XD]  (rev 01)
<TheGateKeeper> diiba, http://penguinslair.org/wiki/index.php/Command_line_Burning
<Dimensions> guys ... i have just installed windows2k with my Ubuntu which was installed long ago .. i resized its partition for it ... now the option for ubuntu (grub) is gone as usual how can i Get it back without reinstalling Ubuntu as i have large data imp which i have back up but couldn't do all of it ... so dont wanna lose it ???
<Slart> computermc: yes.. that looks like it might be the one
<diiba> Sorry
<computermc> slart, thanks for helping me. I'm also new to linux myself
<archangelpetro> Slart, fdisk /dev/sda?
<diiba> i had something I had to deal with.
<diiba> would you please say again.
<startswithz> huibertgill that worked like a charm thanks.  sorry for being an ass
<kishan> how to use keyring
<Slart> computermc: now you have to find a driver for this card.. since it's not nvidia or ati it might be a little tricky.. try googling for "neomagic magicgraph ubuntu" or something like that
<diiba> Thegatekeeper
<HuibertGill> startswithz: you're not an a** :-)
<diiba> cold you repete
<computermc> Slart, ok
<TheGateKeeper> diiba, http://penguinslair.org/wiki/index.php/Command_line_Burning
<Henke> turl: i dosen got a file named "php-mod" in either of those
<diiba> Ahh K!
<diiba> Ty
<startswithz> what now there is some weird error
<Slart> archangelpetro: yes... if /dev/sda is the usb-disk
<HuibertGill> startswithz: error says what?
<computermc> Slart , I did find a driver on ubuntulinux.org. I see if that works
<trurl> Henke: php4.conf and php4.load
<Slart> computermc: nice.. there should be some kind of readme on how to get it working too
<startswithz> it didn't say anything but I had to force quit
<diiba> Thak# To really apply changes reload proftpd after modifications.
<diiba> AllowOverwrite on
<diiba> AuthAliasOnly on
<diiba> # Choose here the user alias you want !!!!
<diiba> UserAlias sauron userftp
<diiba> ServerName			"ChezFrodon"
<diiba> ServerType 			standalone
<diiba> DeferWelcome			on
<diiba> MultilineRFC2228 on
<diiba> DefaultServer			on
<davascript_work> donte paste
<diiba> ShowSymlinks			off
<diiba> TimeoutNoTransfer 600
<diiba> TimeoutStalled 100
<diiba> TimeoutIdle 2200
<diiba> DisplayFirstChdir               .message
<diiba> ListOptions                	"-l"
<davascript_work> use www.rafb.net
<diiba> RequireValidShell 		off
<diiba> TimeoutLogin 20
<diiba> RootLogin 			off
<diiba> # It's better for debug to create log files ;-)
<diiba> ExtendedLog 			/var/log/ftp.log
<diiba> TransferLog 			/var/log/xferlog
<diiba> SystemLog			/var/log/syslog.log
<diiba> #DenyFilter			\*.*/
<diiba> # I don't choose to use /etc/ftpusers file (set inside the users you want to ban, not useful for me)
<Slart> ah.. isn't there a paste-bin for this??
<diiba> UseFtpUsers off
<diiba> # Allow to restart a download
<diiba> AllowStoreRestart		on
<diiba> # Port 21 is the standard FTP port, so don't use it for security reasons (choose here the port you want)
<diiba> Port				1980
<diiba> # To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes
<davascript_work> isnt someone gonna kick him
<HuibertGill> diiba: stop!!
<diiba> # to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections
<diiba> # at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works
<Larange> Is there a way/app to change the CPU multiplier  in linux/ubuntu?
<sabrebutt> Woo!
<diiba> # in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server
<diiba> # that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service
<diiba> # (such as xinetd)
<sabrebutt> I figured it out
<trurl> Wait, let me paste /dev/urandom here! PLEASE ;)
<diiba> MaxInstances 8
<davascript_work> moron
<diiba> # Set the user and group that the server normally runs at.
<diiba> User                  nobody
<diiba> Group                 nogroup
<diiba> # Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new files and dirs
<Henke> turl: i've got php5 in enabled and avalible and php4 in avalible
<diiba> # (second parm) from being group and world writable.
<diiba> Umask				022	022
<HuibertGill> somebody call an op
<diiba> PersistentPasswd		off
<diiba> MaxClients 8
<diiba> MaxClientsPerHost 8
<diiba> MaxClientsPerUser 8
<diiba> MaxHostsPerUser 8
<diiba> # Display a message after a successful login
<diiba> AccessGrantMsg "welcome !!!"
<diiba> # This message is displayed for each access good or not
<diiba> ServerIdent                  on       "you're at home"
<diiba> # Set /home/FTP-shared directory as home directory
<Slart> diiba: you're making enemies here... just log off and log on again
<diiba> DefaultRoot /home/FTP-shared
<Vorbote> !ops
<Slart> =)
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, gnomefreak, or tonyyarusso!
<diiba> # Lock all the users in home directory, ***** really important *****
<diiba> DefaultRoot ~
<diiba> MaxLoginAttempts    5
<diiba> #VALID LOGINS
<diiba> <Limit LOGIN>
<quad3datwork2> hmm.... wtf
<diiba> AllowUser userftp
<diiba> DenyALL
<diiba> </Limit>
<diiba> <Directory /home/FTP-shared>
<diiba> Umask 022 022
<diiba> AllowOverwrite off
<diiba> 	<Limit MKD STOR DELE XMKD RNRF RNTO RMD XRMD>
<diiba> 	DenyAll
<Henke> cat /dev/urandom >/home/user/hello
<diiba> 	</Limit>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Dimensions> i have windows and ubuntu installed windows boots directly can't get grub ... how can i get somehow into ubuntu or terminal so i can copy menu.lst file there ??? or edit it ???
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cs181240129.pp.htv.fi]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<rambo3> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, gnomefreak, or tonyyarusso!
<apokryphos> gah, that's annoying
<trurl> Henke: then look in php5.conf and check the extensions (.php and/or .php5 or smth like that)
<HuibertGill> thanks.
<Henke> or yes >/dev/null
<swiftfeet8> !libesd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libesd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Journeyman> anytime there is an application that has a progress bar, I can't see it, if there are characters inside the bar area they turn white when the progress bar is going over them, but thats all I see, no orange or anything like it should
<sabrebutt> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<swiftfeet8> !libesd0
<ubotu> libesd0: Enlightened Sound Daemon - Shared libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.36-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 84 kB
<davascript_work> Dimensions: you will have to boot to a livecd like knoppix, insert, gentoolivecd anything that can get you to a prompt
<davascript_work> or tell the windows bootloader to boot your grub partition
<davascript_work> and you will have to install grub to the mbr of the disk not edit menu.lst
<Dimensions> davascript_work: how to do that ?
<davascript_work> grub --no-floppy
<davascript_work> setup (hd0,0)
<Dimensions> how do i tell my windows to do that i mean ? and where
<Henke> turl: they both look the same
<davascript_work> root (hd0,0)
<davascript_work> it would be easier to boot to a livecd
<Dimensions> and then write those commands or what ?
<davascript_work> insert is a small one
<Dimensions> ahhan
<trurl> Henke: its 'trurl' ;) every line containing 'trurl' is beeing highlighted... so...
<davascript_work> well run grub-install /dev/hdX      X being your drive letter
<shorty_> can someone tell me the command for the "log out" button?
<trurl> Henke: and whats your problem with php then?
<Slart> shorty_: I have a logout command.. I don't know if that's the one.. and I don't want to ttest it now =)
<inc3rt_c0in> someone know a alternative to amaranth's repos.?
<Dimensions> and then davascript_work thats it ?
<dustin> can anybody tell me what the default mozilla folder is.. the plugin folder
<Henke> for an evample in http://zarkooz.no-ip.info/test i've got a file named index.php chek what happends when you go to the side
<davascript_work> shold be
<Henke> site*
<Dimensions> thanks bro : davascript_work
<davascript_work> np
<Dimensions> :)
<Dimensions> take care guyz
<Dimensions> gotta run
<Dimensions> buhbye
<Henke> turl for an evample in http://zarkooz.no-ip.info/test i've got a file named index.php chek what happends when you go to the site
<shriphani> hmm i might get rox-flier
<shorty_> i mean the command behind the button "log out" with the door - which leads to a popup with multiple choices (logout, shutdown, restart etc...)
<dustin> can anybody tell me what the default mozilla folder is.. the plugin folder
<trurl> Henke: Please, it's 'trurl' :)
<shorty_> is there a simple command to reproduce this?
<davascript_work> halt
<davascript_work> exit
<Henke> trurl aha
<HuibertGill> Henke: your php is not parsed, but you probably knew that :-)
<Henke> nope
<dustin> aptitude install msttcorefonts
<dustin> can anybody tell me what the default mozilla folder is.. the plugin folder
<Henke> trurl nope
<davascript_work> shorty_: do you want to shutdown reboto ro logout
<inc3rt_c0in> some alternative to amaranth's repository???
<Vorbote> dustin: dustin if you want to install a private plugin, the best place is ~/.mozilla/plugins (that way you don't mess with your system).
<dustin> i want to install the java
<dustin> but idk where the folder is
<davascript_work> halt will shutdown reboot will reboot and /etc/init.d/xdm restart will restart x
<trurl> Henke: your script isn't executed for some reason
<Vorbote> dustin: Install the deb already available in multiverse. Let the package manager take care of the details.
<shorty_> i want to open this window, where i have the choices between those options
<dustin> can u pm me so u can help me
<dustin> or can i pm u
<shorty_> this should happen with a starter on the desktop
<Vorbote> dustin: no
<gahan> when firefox is playing flash videos sound is out of sync, is there a fix for it?
<dustin> where can i download the .deb installer for java
<Henke> trurl ok, and where is the file i should execute?
<Vorbote> dustin: do a /msg ubotu java
<dustin> .msg ubotu java
<HuibertGill> dustin: select sun-java5-jdk in synaptic, then all is well
<b_52GM> where are inted log files ?
<TheGateKeeper> dustin, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<b_52GM> i have fail to restart inted ?
<trurl> Henke: check if both php5.load and php5.conf are linked or copied inside /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<dyz> Can someone help a complete noob install ATi drivers for my 9800Pro?
<b_52GM> inetd log file
<dustin> Thanks all
<HuibertGill> !ati > dyz
<dyz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1547638&postcount=7 are the instructions I was following
<graham_100>   #wine
<Henke> trurl: they both are copied
<dyz> HuibertGill: The instructions im following say to uninstall what that one says to install
<dyz> Now im confused
<swiftfeet8> Just wanted to say that I enjoy using ubotu
<trurl> Henke: do a sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<graham_100> The wine version i have on 6.10 is saying that my 3d drivers are not supported can someone point me in the direction of a fix?
<graham_100> #wine-hq
<dyz> How can I edit xorg.conf?
<HuibertGill> dyz: yes, it's for the opensource ati driver.
<Henke> trurl: done
<ubuntu_> hi everybody
<HuibertGill> dyz: you have to decide if you want the one or the other
<ubuntu_> desperately need help recovering grub from livecd
<trurl> dyz: sudo gedit /etx/X11/xorg.conf&
<dyz> HuibertGill: Im going for the one that works with beryl.
<ubuntu_> anybody willing to help?
<HuibertGill> dyz: afaik then you need the closed source one, but I'm not sure
<trurl> Henke: mhh... please paste /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<elementz> could anybody pls tell me how to recover mbr and reinstall grub from edgy eft live cd?
<kishan> hi i have a problem with xchat i want to go to ircsuper network in xchat but i donnot see that in network list how to find that please help i am using ubuntu
<mwe> how do you force a fsck check at next boot? tune2fs --?
<sabrebutt> elementz, I would help if I hadn't just done the same thing with fedora core. I had to go an alternate route, however.
<Henke> trurl:
<Henke> <IfModule mod_php5.c>
<Henke>   AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<Henke>   AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<Henke> </IfModule>
<TheGateKeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheGateKeeper> elementz, ^^^^
<archangelpetro> Slart, i cannot format or redo the partition table because it's in use apparantly.... but i unmounted everything.
<trurl> Henke now please paste php5.load
<shorty_> no suggestion?
<elementz> thx
<elementz> lemme have a look if i understand that ;-)
<Slart> kishan: that list is just a premade list of servers.. find the server to connect to and look in preferences to add your own server
<Henke> trurl: LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<Slart> archangelpetro: hmm.. but you could unmount it without errors?
<trurl> Henke: is this module there?
<Slart> archangelpetro: can you run fsck on it?
<elementz> TheGateKeeper: the method booting into livecd and trying to recover via Disk partition seems to not work properly with me...
<D_Cent> hi
<elementz> TheGateKeeper: somehow it won't let me save my configuration when i uncheck the format option
<elementz> any clues--???
<dyz> Oh this doesnt look good
<D_Cent> my computer was set to "standby", how can i "wake" it up?
<dyz> I installed the driver it says I need for beryl, and the boot up screen looks wierd.
<HuibertGill> dyz: what happened?
<Henke> trurl: jepp it's there
<archangelpetro> Slart, it says it's not ext2 which is true cuz it's fat32... but ?
<HuibertGill> dyz: wieird as in?
<dyz> HuibertGill: Half of it was missing
<dyz> HuibertGill: Luckily its just the boot up screen, the desktop appears to look fine
<Slart> archangelpetro: ok.. and there isn't any weird automounting going on?
<TheGateKeeper> elementz, have you tried to chroot in ?
<KenSentMe> What package do i need to make gparted create ntfs partitions?
<tFF> i have installed ubuntu-server with english locale. then i have to install another one but "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't prompt for locales. it just sais "generating en_us.utg... complete..." that's it... how to add another locale? thanx
<elementz> TheGateKeeper: huh?
<trurl> Henke: strange...
<archangelpetro> Slart, it does auto mount .. but im not sure how to stop that?
<HuibertGill> dyz: so, beryl working? with the opensource drivers?
<abo> when I plug my digital cam into my pc.. Dapper used to mount it automatically, in Edgy I need to mount it manually, is that normal? can this be fixed?
<trurl> Henke: please do 'touch /var/www/phpinfo.php'
<Henke> ok
<TheGateKeeper> elementz, http://danieldandrada.blogspot.com/2006/09/ubuntu-chroot-environments.html
<dyz> HuibertGill: Dont know, was installing the drivers first. Working on beryl right now.
<Henke> trurl: ok
<Slart> archangelpetro: I don't know what the automounting software is called.. didn't see anything on my ubuntu system that looked possible
<trurl> Henke: 'cat > /var/www/phpinfo.php (return) <?php phpinfo(); ?> (ctrl+c)'
<HuibertGill> dyz: ok, please write if it worked or not, I'm curious.
<dyz> HuibertGill: I will, itll just be a few minutes
<Henke> trurl: ok
<Henke> trurl: done i mean
<dyz> Ok, so in linux, after you add a repository, all you do is run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade to install whatever is in it?
<saxin> dyz: yes, you may use sudo before those commands tho
<trurl> Henke: mh...
<dyz> saxin: I do, I just thought that would be a given.
<dyz> Im new.
<trurl> Henke: do a 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart' and paste ... hold on...
<dyz> What does sudo mean anyways?
<jbroome> su do
<Josh420> dyz: super-user do
<Slart> dyz: sudo  = do the following command as superuser(root)
<dyz> I see.
<tFF> i have installed ubuntu-server with english locale. then i have to install another one but "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't prompt for locales. it just sais "generating en_us.utg... complete..." that's it... how to add another locale? thanx
<elementz> TheGateKeeper: how would dev/sda translate for grub?
<dyz> Well, my install of beryl didnt work AFAIK
<dyz> Im still seeing stock gnome
<elementz> TheGateKeeper: sry i mean dev/sda3
<trurl> Henke: please paste the last two lines of 'sudo tail /var/log/apache2/error.log'
<shorty_> is it possible to remove the hdd icons on the desktop without unmounting the hdds?
<Henke> trurl: nothing happend
<TheGateKeeper> elementz, /dev/sda is where you want your mbr installed
<dyz> Wait a second, I have to use synaptic to install beryl
<porkpie> guy's what is the command for check what pkgs are installed
<dyz> Man, im so noob at this.
<SilentDis> hello :)
<trurl> Henke: please paste the last two lines of 'sudo tail /var/log/apache2/access.log'
<SilentDis> problem:  i'm having problems enabling the nvidia-glx driver on my new edgy install.  I've followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dyz> SilentDis: Wernt you the one helping me yesterday?
<Henke> trurl: what does the command "tail" do?
<SilentDis> dyz:  probably lol
<trurl> Henke: it prints the last lines of a given file
<Henke> trurl: nothing happend
<dyz> SilentDis: With beryl?
<Henke> trurl: ok
<SilentDis> dyz:  i hang out here a lot, esp. when i'm installing stuff, gets boring otherwise, and i like to help :)
<TheGateKeeper> elementz, I think sda3 == root   (hd0,2)  not absolutely sure
<trurl> Henke: err... there must be a log somewhere ;)
<trurl> Henke: check the directory /var/log/apache2 for logfiles
<Slart> SilentDis: you can download the driver from the nvidia-site.... it comes with a nice install script.. it worked perfect for me
<Henke> trurl: i'll check if i can find any
<dyz> SilentDis: Want to help me get beryl running with that SVN you gave me a link to yesterday in the beryl channel?
<SilentDis> slart:  oh cool, url?
<Slart> SilentDis: www.nvidia.org.. download linux etc etc
<SilentDis> dyz:  i haven't been in the #ubuntu-xgl channel in a long time
<Slart> SilentDis: or nvidia.com
<SilentDis> slart:  thanks.  if the installer is easy to follow, that'll work just fine :)
<dyz> SilentDis: I swear it was you that helped my in #beryl yesterday
<SilentDis> dyz:  nope not me, sorry
<dyz> Ooh, I think I got it working
<Slart> SilentDis: it was very easy.. just run the script and it install kernel-modules and everything
<Loevborg> Guys, I'm having a serious problem: after "mkswap"ing my swap device, I can't seem to be able to access my root (!) ext3 partition anymore.
<Henke> trurl: ehm there isn't one single log in the whola apache directory (including the sub categorys
<SilentDis> slart: sweet.  last I looked at the binary blob on their site was a long time ago, and it had a LOT of problems :P
<frying_fish> Henke: /var/log/apache2 that is where you are looking yes?
<Slart> SilentDis: yes.. I tried it before and it was more trouble than it was worth.. but now it was actually easier than doing it through synaptic
<knithx> hi
<knithx> I have problems with ubuntu edgy
<SilentDis> !ask | knithx
<ubotu> knithx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<knithx> When I boot the live CD for installing
<knithx> After the ubuntu logo with the bar
<knithx> The screen turns black
<knithx> and nothing happens
<SilentDis> knithx:  please don't use the <enter> key as a space bar ;)
<knithx> I am using ATI
<knithx> What can I do?
<Slart> knithx: it did that for me too... I had to disconnect an external USB DVD-drive.. then it worked
<SilentDis> kinthx:  have you tried booting in 'safe vid' mode from the cd?  or, as slart suggested, make sure usb stuff is not connected?
<Henke> trurl: now i am,and there are 2 files one named accsess and one error
<knithx> Slart: I only have the Mouse connected by USB
<frying_fish> knithx: try pressing ctrl+alt+f1 see if that gives you a command line
<frying_fish> see if its just a graphics issue then.
<knithx> frying_fish: no command line
<trurl> Henke: the paste the tail of the error "file"
<jonah1980> hi guys i remember reading something in last linux format about a new audio editor being worked on which was supposed to beat audacity but i can't remember what it was? does anyone know?
<jorgp> where can I find a list of env vars I can set like DEBEMAIL for building packages?
<frying_fish> try any of the terminal options f1 to f6.
<knithx> frying_fish: nothing happens, still black
<rukuartic> Hey, can anyone help me out with some networking issues? I want my computer (ubuntu server 6.10) to connect with a static ip address at boot. What would I do?
<jrib> jonah1980: jokosher?
<frying_fish> knithx: reboot and chose the safe graphics option
<Slart> knithx: then try the safe mode thingy...you can add options to the boot command to disable acpi and whatever.. play around.. see if anything works..
<jonah1980> jrib, maybe - could be...
<knithx> frying_fish: but that wouldn't load the ati drivers, so i won't have graphic acceleration
<Henke> trurl:
<Henke> [Sun Dec  3 16:40:16 2006]  [notice]  Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)
<Henke> [Sun Dec  3 16:45:29 2006]  [notice]  SIGUSR1 received.  Doing graceful restart
<Slart> rukuartic: you want the computer to have a static ip?
<rukuartic> Slart: Yup :3
<jonah1980> jrib, did you read it in linux format too?
<Slart> rukuartic: isn't there anything in the network setup about that?
<jrib> jonah1980: nope
<rukuartic> Slart: I didn't configure it at install... "network setup"?
<knithx> ?
<Henke> trurl: sorry wrong file
<Slart> rukuartic:  administration, networking...
<SilentDis> slart:  ugh, another 1h of downloading for it :P  ah well, living in the boonies has it's downsides when it comes to connection availability, but it's sure nice in the freedom aspect :)
<rukuartic> Slart: Ubuntu Server, no GUI.
<frying_fish> knithx: no it won't, but you can get that after install, and fix it better then.
<knithx> frying_fish: Without fglrx? I don't want that, because I want beryl
<Slart> rukuartic: oh.. didn't think about that.. ifconfig then?
<jonah1980> jrib, do you think it will be better than audacity and is it gnome orientated?
<rukuartic> Slart: I tried... I could connect to the network, but not to the internet.
<jrib> jonah1980: i never tried it but yes I think it is gnome oriented
<Slart> SilentDis: 1h of downloading? nghgh... well.. I hope it works for you =)
<KenSentMe> What package do i need to make gparted create ntfs partitions?
<Slart> rukuartic: are you using some kind of router? weird network setup?
<SilentDis> slart:  eh, the edgy update took overnight (finished the install around midnight, woke up, couple files were still downloading)
<jrib> jonah1980: if you are running edgy, it is in the repositories
<SilentDis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jonah1980> jrib, yeah just found it. thanks a lot for your help. excited to try this out
<Slart> SilentDis: what kind of connection? tcp over carrier pigeon or bongo drums? ;)
<philo23> what image formats are supported in ubuntu, ether by addon or default: eg, iso, uif, img
<Henke> trurl: ehm... in the apache2 directory the logs are empty but in the apache directory there are 6 logs
<SilentDis> slart:  LOL IPAC, IP over Avian Carrier ;)  I remember reading that RFC a long long time ago *giggle*
<poningru> lech: yarr
<Slart> SilentDis: hehe.. yes.. one of the more famous rfc
<poningru> whatup?
<SilentDis> slart:  no, it's dialup, on some of the nations crappiest phone lines.  i'm in range for DSL, but verizon hasn't run a data trunk to my CO yet... no idea when they will... the town i live near has all of 500 people in it, most of 'em are farmers that are lucky if they've got the stereo speakers on the proper sides :P
<lech> curious about which default display besides x.org drivers come standard for nvidia based cards on the cd
<Slart> SilentDis: ouch... I remember being on dialup... those were definately *NOT* the days
<poningru> hmm
<lech> or rather what my options will be initially for dual displays
<SilentDis> slart:  before you suggest cable:  not out here.  before you suggest satellite:  the $700 install cost and 3000ms latency scared me away.  i'm stuck :P
<philo23> what image formats are supported in ubuntu, ether by addon or default: eg, iso, uif, img
<rukuartic> Haha Slart, /etc/network/interfaces needs to have "auto eth0" at the start. Google first, ask questions later.
<oscar_1101> quick question: how do i find my "~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts" folder to put things into it?
<poningru> lech: well for nvidia you have twinview and xinerama but iirc neither are on the cd
<poningru> you would have to apt-get them
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<SilentDis> philo23:  image for what?  graphics, disks?
<Beta_M> i have a folder with ownership of nobody:nogroup, when i go "sudo chown -R myname:mygroup folder" it doesn't change
<poningru> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> grr
<Slart> SilentDis: nah.. I'm not suggesting stuff.. I don't think you're on dialup to punish yourself when other options are available =)
<lech> well, i downloaded eft earlier, wondering of drake would be easier for me to start with or not
<Slart> rukuartic: ah.. you learn something new every day... =)
<taccuino> hey
<lech> twinview i gather is clone or "dual view" ?
<philo23> SilentDis: cd images (iso) and floppy image (img)
<rukuartic> Slart: No... I've always known Google first ask questions later... I'm just shotgunning and hoping I don't look dumb.
<poningru> lech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
* rukuartic eats his humble halibut.
<taccuino> ohm... is there a german channel anymore?
<poningru> lech: that actually includes both
<rukuartic> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<marco_> hello
<jinxi> hi
<SilentDis> oscar_1101:  you found it :)  you can either choose to enable showing hidden folders in nautilus, or just click the 'notepad' next to the address block bar, and type it in directly :)
<rukuartic> Hey
<jinxi> any game similar to CSS for Linux?
<taccuino> thanks
<poningru> lech: naah stick with edgy eft much more stable
<bluefox83> CSS?
<jbroome> counter strike:source
<Himura> Counter Strike Source
<we2by> Counter strike source
<drope> Counter Strike Source
<oscar_1101> cheers silentdis, thats all i wanted, cy'all later
<SilentDis> philo23:  both are directly supported.  if you wanna just look at 'em, just sudo mount something.iso /somewhere -t <disk type> -o loop
<bluefox83> lol
<rukuartic> we2by: if you find it lemme know :3
<we2by> :P
<jbroome> too slow!
<drope> Wolfenstein Enemy Territory ;)
<rukuartic> we2by: not entirely.
<marco_> I'm using ubuntu 6.10, ati radeon 9550. How can I be sure 3d rendering is active?
<bluefox83> well we can certainly tell who the gamers are in here >.>
<we2by> rukuartic, css works on ubuntu but sucks
<Slart> rukuartic: I'm beginning to lose faith in google since I started using ubuntu.. there are a lot of useless web-sites out there.. =)
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<rukuartic> Slart: Well I went to ubuntu forums actually >3
<we2by> I can't use AWP
<philo23> SilentDis: awesome, thanks
<rukuartic> Hey M3G4crux
<SilentDis> oscar_1101:  nt :)
<drope> we2by Wolfestein Enemy Territory
<rukuartic> drope: On Linxu?
<we2by> drope, free?
<bluefox83> wolf ET rawks >.>
<lech> poningru: k good deal, bookmarked and will save for reading upon playing, does this also act as a live cd or is it simply an install cd?
<rpedro> the Ubuntu Edgy dvd has more packages than the desktop cd ??
<Slart> rukuartic: hehe.. well, those are ok, most of the time =)
<philo23> SilentDis: you dont know if UIf is supported do you?
<trurl> Henke: okay, you need to find out why php isnt loaded. check you logfiles for some errors
<bluefox83> rukuartic, yep, runs on linux jus spiffeh :D
<rukuartic> rpedro: More space :3
<drope> rukuartic, we2by yes free and supported natively on linux
<rukuartic> bluefox83: WHERE DOWNLOAD? WANNNNT.
<SilentDis> philo23:  nt :)
<Slart> enemy territory is great... I get some graphics corruption with the latest nvidia drivers though
<trurl> Henke: i'm afk for a while, send me a private message
<drope> Quake III too
<rukuartic> drope: Where?
<drope> Doome III too
<SilentDis> repedro:  yes.
<bluefox83> rukuartic, google for wolfenstein enemy territory, it'llcome up
<we2by> drope, mind to tell what's their official website?
<rpedro> rukuartic: yes but why the dvd? doesn't the desktop cd also allow to install?
<bluefox83> and quake and doom games also work in linux natively >.>
<Slart> wolfenstein is free.. as in beer... just make sure you get the 2.60 version
<SilentDis> philo23:  I assume you mean UDF for cd/dvds?
<philo23> yes
<drope> http://games.activision.com/games/wolfenstein/
<bluefox83> rpedro, dvd can hold more stuff for installation than cd can
<Slart> I even read something about a ubuntu live cd with enemy territory on
<rpedro> bluefox83: so, it does have more packages?
<marco_> can someone indicate me a site where I can find a way to optimize ati driver for ubuntu 6.10?
<SilentDis> Unreal Tournament 2004 has an installer right on the GOTY DVD for linux as well :)
<eichi> hi, how much harddisc do you need for a ubuntu standard installation?
<we2by> drope, can't see the linux version there
<Slart> eichi: 2-10 Gb.. or so
<Samus_Aran> since upgrading to Ubuntu 6.10 from 6.06, my /etc/security/limits.conf is no longer being recognized.  how can I track down why it is being ignored ?  for example I set the max open files in there to 6000, but ulimit -n now shows it at 1024, and it can't be increased by my user
<drope> http://ftp.games.skynet.be/pub/wolfenstein/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<SilentDis> eichi:  minimum is something like 2gb.. but I can't see a usable system with less than 10gb
<Samus_Aran> is PAM's limits.conf no longer used, or what's going on ?
<we2by> mhh, P refer ETF over it
<Beta_M> so can somebody help me please: i have a folder with ownership of nobody:nogroup, when i go "sudo chown -R myname:mygroup folder" it doesn't change
<Samus_Aran> it isn't manually being overridden in /etc/profile, and I don't know where else to look
<rpedro> bluefox83: because I can't even find the files to make a jigdo download of the alternate cd anymore...
<Kazero> Sweet, I got beryl working
<Samus_Aran> Beta_M: check the mount permissions
<graham_100> anybody in here have trouble with wine not running??
<rukuartic> graham_100: How do you mean?
<SilentDis> brb, i need a glass of water and another pack of ciggies lol
<Beta_M> Sakarias:  i'm using sudo though
<Slart> graham_100: on some software, yes... but it runs other things
<Beta_M> and i'm writing to that drive
<HuibertGill> Kazero: congrats....
<Beta_M> but to other directories
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: are you using the Ubuntu packages, or repository from the WINE site ?
<drope> we2by, you have anothers mirrors on the official site
<graham_100> when i try to run wine it says  : libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
<Kazero> HuibertGill: Well you wanted to know when I got it working
<rukuartic> graham_100: I get that too :P
<Kazero> Lets say that I wanted to bind ~ to open terminal. How would I go about doing that?
<graham_100> can you fix it and does it ever work??
<we2by> drope, I have played that game before.
<Samus_Aran> Kazero: that would depend on which desktop environment you are using
<we2by> I like ETF more
<HuibertGill> Kazero: yeah, are you running beryl with the open source ati driver?
<SilentDis> !wine | grahm_100
<ubotu> grahm_100: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: I have no issues with WINE, myself.  I use the packages from the WINE repository
<Kazero> HuibertGill: No, one I found on the net I think
<Samus_Aran> I found the official Ubuntu ones way too out-of-date
<HuibertGill> Kazero: on the net, but is it the fglrx thingy?
<graham_100> samus_aran i am using wine site reposotories
<eyalw> yo
<Kazero> HuibertGill: Nope
* SilentDis waits until Samus_Aran rolls into a ball and then declares a footy match!
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: and what video card and driver version ?
<elementz> got an error while booting -> safe mode gives me 'waiting for root file system' anybody here got a clue what that might mean?
<graham_100> I have no video card it's all on board4
<Raven> Please can you tell me if it is possible to install KDE without it changing to Kubuntu, as I would like the option of either, or can this cause prob.?
<Samus_Aran> SilentDis: hey, no making jokes at someone with a built-in missile launcher
<Samus_Aran> Raven: that works fine.  just install it
<SilentDis> Samus_Aran:  ohhh, good point.  rofl
<Samus_Aran> Raven: I have Gnome and KDE installed, and use neither
<HuibertGill> Raven: just don't install the kubuntu meta package
<SilentDis> Raven:  if you install kubuntu-desktop, you'll have choices on login (under sessions) to switch back and forth
<eyalw> Anyone knows QEMO?
<Samus_Aran> Raven: as a strange coincidence, my real life first name is Raven =)
<Raven> whats the best way to install it then Huibergill
<HuibertGill> eyalw: you mean QEMU?
<Samus_Aran> Raven: install KDE, not Kubuntu
<HuibertGill> Raven: install what you need?
<eyalw> HuibertGill: QEMU, right... I wanna load my xp from my hda1
<graham_100> silentdis i can run winecfg and notepad but it just won't work whatever i do
<SilentDis> !qemu | eyalw
<ubotu> eyalw: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Samus_Aran> Raven: if you install some app you need, it will install any dependancies.  e.g. if you wanted to use the CD burning app k3b, just: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Raven> anybody know the commands without it changing to Kubuntu
<Samus_Aran> Raven: or use Synaptic
<HuibertGill> eyalw: I don't know if this would be possible, does it work for you?
<SilentDis> eyalw:  from what I understand, that's not possible with QEMU, it has to be on a virtual file system.
<graham_100> samus_aran have you any ideas on what i can do to this wine to get it to work
<HuibertGill> Raven: Samus_Aran is correct, install what you need...
<SilentDis> graham_100:  what app are you trying to run?
<eyalw> HuibertGill: i'm not sure... ad I understend, it creates a partition and run the install and just then it lets u load the system...
<Raven> thanks peeps
<graham_100> theme hospital
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: even if it is on-board, it is still a PCI or AGP video card.  what's the model, and which driver are you using with Xorg ?
<graham_100> and black and white
<eyalw> SilentDis: I guess... so are there any alternatives?
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: if you don't know the chipset of your graphics card, check: lspci|grep -i vga
<HuibertGill> eyalw: yes, that's why it will presumably not work with the allready installed win xp on hda1
<graham_100> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 31)
<SilentDis> graham_100:  lots of games don't quite work right without a DirectX wrapper.  Personally, i use Cedega
<SilentDis> !cedega | graham_100
<ubotu> graham_100: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<HuibertGill> eyalw: I think it was/is a feature for vmware (raw disk access)
<graham_100> silentdis i dont have cedega
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: are you trying to run 3D games, or just 2D desktop stuff ?
<SilentDis> eyalw:  only one that I know of that can do that is a pay-for virtual pc program
<HuibertGill> eyalw: but it would be difficult because if the emulated hardware being different from your real hardware
<Raven> Can I install KDE from the terminal
<graham_100> samus_aron both
<Samus_Aran> Raven: I already gave you an example command
<mince> what's the proper spelling of dpkg --force-conflicts? I can't make it working...
<Raven> soory m8, must have missed it
<eyalw> HuibertGill: mmm... I just wanna load my xp from my second partition, is that qualified as another hardware?
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: as far as I know (last time I checked), there is no 3D accelleration on SiS cards, just 2D accelleration.
<HuibertGill> eyalw: yes
<graham_100> oh i see
<SilentDis> graham_100:  if you're looking to play windows games under linux, it works, and works VERY well.  might wanna look into it :)
<HuibertGill> eyalw: win xp will see another hardware enviroment running in qemu/vmware a srunning stand alone
<SilentDis> graham_100:  I play all the GTA games, as well as Star Wars Galaxies under linux using Cedega :)
<ubun> is there a gui ssh client with ubuntu by default?
<graham_100> silentdis how do i get cedega
<jerp> raven, sure anything can be entered with sudo apt-get install <blah-blah blah-blah blah-blam blamo kablewie>
<Tmob> my known_host has the machine name also encrypted .. so i can't remove a particular machine from it
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: glxinfo|grep direct
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: run that and paste the line
<Tmob> anyone know how to find the entry related to a specific machine?
<eyalw> HuibertGill: wow, thats amazing to me... so the comunity never addressed this issue... isn't this a very common one?
<Samus_Aran> ubun: not sure, but you can install PuTTY, it has a full GUI
<HuibertGill> eyalw: what "issue" do you mean?
<ubun> a cool i thought putty was win32 only
<SilentDis> graham_100:  think of it this way, it's an extra $15 well invested, and you can just cancel your sub after 3 months if you're not interested in it.  not a big loss :)
<SilentDis> graham_100:  the link from ubotu is your best bet
<Kazero> So any work on how I could bind ~ to open console?
<rellis> In Ubuntu 6.06 Server... is there a cleaner way set an interface no autoneg, 100 full duplex other than adding a post-up command in /etc/network/interfaces?
<kitche> graham_100: if you read what ubotu said it tells you where to get cedega since you have to pay for it or use the cvs(which is not very good)
<eyalw> HuibertGill: loading XP from another part.
<SilentDis> !cedega | graham_100
<ubotu> graham_100: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<kwood> Could anyone tell me... does it really matter if I have 6.10 server or 6.10 desktop to things such as found here http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10  i am mainly looking to learn the function s of a server etc.. but still have the graphical backup....
<HuibertGill> Kazero: look in the beryl setingsmanager, there is an command execute thingy
<trurl> ubun: ssh with gui? why?
<graham_100> i don't like the idea of paying for things in $ i am in the uk
<Kazero> !cedega | Kazero
<ubotu> Kazero: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ubun> cause i'm used to putty
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: you should stop trying to install Cedega and first see if your graphics card is capable of doing OpenGL under Xorg.  if it isn't, you can't play any 3D games no matter what you do ...
<Kazero> HuibertGill: I was hoping there was one built into Ubuntu itself
<HuibertGill> eyalw: it's not the loading, it's trying to convince windows to run on two differntly layouted machine sfrom the same installed OS, knoppix/ubuntu etal. would do this without a hitch
<SilentDis> graham_100:  $15 is...  mm... 7GBP or so?
<graham_100> well in xp my on board graphics worked ok
<graham_100> all 3d games did work
<trurl> ubun: all you need to know is (except if you want to use x-forwarding or logging): 'ssh -l USERNAME -p PORT HOST' ... thats all... ;)
<SilentDis> graham_100:  do read what Samus_Aran said.  that's a HUGE first step.  it's all moot until you have 3d accel working under linux.
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: whether they worked in XP or not has no bearing on them working in Xorg
<marco_> whats better? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<HuibertGill> Kazero: look into system->settings->key shortcuts (I think, may lang is DE), it might work in beryl too
<drope> marco_, troll
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: run the command I gave you above, that will list if you have accelleration or not
<marco_> :) tanks
<ubun> marco trollo?
<eyalw> ho man...
<aiduciukas> Hi! How I can change chanel frequency in tvtime?
<kitche> !better|marco_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graham_100> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
<graham_100> direct rendering: Yes
<trurl> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<kitche> marco_: they are pretty much the same thing just that one uses kde and the otehr uses gnome
<Samus_Aran> marco_: Kubuntu is better if you want KDE preinstalled as the default desktop.  Ubuntu is better if you want Gnome installed as the default desktop.  XUbuntu is better if you want neither installed by default ...
<eyalw> so, the only way is to move hda1 into the linux fs?
<trurl> ahh,.... thanks ;)
<SilentDis> macro_:  that's a personal choice and needs question.  it's impossible to recommend one over the other until your needs, experience, and what you intend to do inside the GUI are known :)
<kwood> Could anyone tell me... does it really matter if I have 6.10 server or 6.10 desktop to things such as found here http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10 i am mainly looking to learn the function s of a server etc.. but still have the graphical backup....
<Samus_Aran> what the heck is jfgi ?
<graham_100> samus_aron what does that mean???    libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
<graham_100> direct rendering: Yes
<HuibertGill> eyalw: what are you traing to "move", do you want to access files on ypur win xp partition?
<trurl> Samus_Aran: dunno ;)
<aiduciukas> Hi! How I can change chanel frequency in tvtime?
<Samus_Aran> trurl: never seen that one before, heh
<HuibertGill> eyalw: you need no qemu/vmware for that
<mjr> graham_100, the warning is of no consequence; you should have acceleration
<marco_> how can i see what video driver i have installed
<eyalw> HuibertGill:  no, i know how yo mount fs's. i wanna launch WinXP
<HuibertGill> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kitche> Samus_Aran: same thing as just google it
<SilentDis> Samus_Aran:  I haven't a clue either lol
<HuibertGill> eyalw: why? :-)
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: xdpyinfo |grep extensions
<bluefox83> marco_, lsmod
<marco_> tanks
<bluefox83> mhmm
<Samus_Aran> kitche: ah, thanks.
<jojoman02> i can't record sound, the applicaiton just freezes
<SilentDis> eyalw:  if you want to do that with qemu, you'll need to install WinXP to a virtual drive within QEMU.  it can't launch it from a /dev/hdxx mount point.
<Samus_Aran> jojoman02: which application, what soundcard ?
<eyalw> HuibertGill: hmm... because! :) no, its because i sometimes need my apps that work on xp alone , school stuff... and i hate booting
<Samus_Aran> SilentDis: device, not mount point
<graham_100> samus_aran:   number of extensions:    30
<eyalw> SilentDis: why is that?
<jojoman02> sound recorder applications (default one) and Via 8237 (from alsamixer)
<marco_> what does it mean drm = radeon?
<HuibertGill> eyalw: if you want to go the vmware way, you should at least create a second hardware profile in xp before you start experimenting, ...
<SilentDis> eyalw:  if you want to launch it from the install on your drive, you'll need to get something like VMWare, and pay for it.
<HuibertGill> eyalw: and be prepared to  reinstall :-)
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: okay, so by the looks of it you have reasonable 3D support available
<graham_100> samus_aran what does that tell me???
<SilentDis> samus_aran:  thank you, yes, device.  i've been pounding on edgy to get it to work for far too long rofl
<kitche> SilentDis: I think the server edition can do what he wants alos which if free as in free beer
<graham_100> samus_aran so i guess wine should work *like it used to*
<jojoman02> Samus_Aran: sound recorder applications (default one) and Via 8237 (from alsamixer)
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: now what exactly have you done to your WINE install ?
<trurl> Samus_Aran: Ha! 'Jewish Federation of Greater Indianapolis' ... or....
<SilentDis> eyalw:  because QEMU doesn't support going from a device
<eyalw> so, there is no possible way to *move the hda1 fs into the /tmp for qemu to be able to load it u say?
<trurl> Samus_Aran: 'Just F***** Google It'
<kitche> eyalw: look up vmware server it might be able to do what you want which doesnt cost anything
<Samus_Aran> graham_100: you always have to start at the lowest level and work up.  if you have no OpenGL, there's no point in trying to get WINE to use OpenGL.  since WINE stopped working, do any other apps have working GL ?
<SilentDis> eyalw:  HuibertGill makes a GREAT point, booting that winxp partition... it'll see 'new hardware', ie the virtual machine, not the actual machine.  it'll end up reconfiguring itself a lot, and if it works, it'll never boot on the actual machine properly again, most likely
<Samus_Aran> trurl: thanks, though kitche filled me in above
<HuibertGill> eyalw: you could try to copy all files from xp into the new virtual qemu hd and boot, but I doubt it would work, because of the hardware layout differences....
<Noiano> hello everybody
<Noiano> i need an urgent help
<trurl> Hi
<aiduciukas> Hi! How I can change chanel frequency in tvtime?
<syd67ro> hello. I see that kubuntu 6.10 dvd has 3.93 GB. I'm used to the install CDs, which barely have 600MBs. what contents does the dvd have?
<trurl> Noiano: just ask
<eyalw> HuibertGill: haa.... too addvanced stuff for a week only in ubuntu guy
<Samus_Aran> SilentDis, HuibertGill: that is a good point on older operating systems like Windows 9x, however XP and 2000 are fairly good at updating hardware at boot time (usually only takes one reboot to have the new hardware work), whereas 9x would often take a ton of reboots and several trips to safe mode to recover from changing hardware
<aiduciukas> more programs and other stuff
<HuibertGill> eyalw: qemu being gpl, you are free to write an raw disk extension yourself :-)
<SilentDis> welcome to the insanity that is #ubuntu, Noiano
<aiduciukas> syd67ro,  more programs and other stuff
<k-osh> Suddenly my machine stopped booting. It's an lvm-on-raid machine. When mounted and chrooted from a live-cd it sais something like "Incompatible libdevmapper" and "Is device-mapper missing from kernel" when doing a lilo -t. Anyone who can help me with this?
<SilentDis> !ask | Noiano
<ubotu> Noiano: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Noiano> i have copied some fiiles from my local hard drive to an usb driver using kde
<Samus_Aran> SilentDis, HuibertGill: additionally, you can set up hardware profiles, one for VMware or QEmu, one for real hardware, and then choose it at boot time
<Noiano> but kde hasn't copied any files because the device hasn't written anything
<aiduciukas> Hi! How I can change chanel frequency in tvtime?
<Noiano> maybe everything is in cache
<HuibertGill> eyalw: Samus_Aran yes, I tried that once (2002, long time ago) but it did not work all that well (at the windows side of things)
<Noiano> how can i force the writing?
<Samus_Aran> eyalw: I recommend using a boot CD image to boot QEmu, then format your virtual disk with that and mirror (copy over) your /dev/hd-whatever that has your files on it, to the QEmu virtual drive
<k-osh> Noiano: Unmount it.
<Samus_Aran> eyalw: this is assuming you have hard drive space to copy it
<Noiano> i cannot: device busy
<kitche> Noiano: you might have to sync it
<Noiano> how?
<marco_> what program should I use to extract rar?
<ubun> how do you maximize windows from the keyboard?
<jdier> does anyone know how to get the old fashioned cents ($0.01) symbol to appear?
<trurl> Noiano: 'sudo sync', but i doubt thats the problem
<k-osh> marco_: unrar
<eyalw> well, thank you alot anyway... thats too addvanced for me at the moment
<SilentDis> samus_aran:  hmm..  you know, never thought of that.  still, the sticking point for qemu is that it won't boot a device.
<marco_> tanks
<Noiano> I have tried but nothing is writetn
<eyalw> bye for now
<kitche> Noiano: but how did copy the files to the usb device?
<Samus_Aran> Noiano: Linux will cache writes to slow media like zip disks and such, if you want to tell the kernel to write out all cached data to disk, use "sudo sync" from the console
<Noiano> using kde and konqueror
<kazim59> I am going to install Dapper Drake from DVD... is it possible to upgrade dapper drake to edgy after installation?
<ubun> yes
<Noiano> nothing happend with sudo sync
<trurl> Noiano: try to use the shell to copy files an check if it happend first
<SilentDis> !rar | marco_
<ubotu> marco_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Samus_Aran> SilentDis: which is why I recommended creating a virtual disk and use a Linux boot CD image to copy the contents of the Windows to the virtual one
<Noiano> what about the files I have "copied" by kde?
<trurl> Nikolas: when sync gives no output, everything is fine ;)
<kitche> Noiano: ok well if you didn't mount the device so your user can write to it then you will have to do gksu or sudo
<kazim59> I am going to install Dapper Drake from DVD... is it possible to upgrade dapper drake to edgy after installation?
<SilentDis> eyalw:  i would read up on qemu and it's abilities...
<SilentDis> !qemu | eyalw
<ubotu> eyalw: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<jonah1980> is there a tool so kde progs look like gnome in ubuntu? audacity looks awful, writing real big etc
<jonah1980> doesn't match
<Noiano> kitche i have done an chown
<Noiano> so i coudl write!
<kitche> kazim59: yes if you do update-manager -c
<kitche> Noiano: a chown won't work
<Samus_Aran> SilentDis: you should even be able to raw write the device to the virtual drive once booted into it (cat /dev/hda1 > /dev/whatever/the/virtual/one/is)
<soundray> jonah1980: audacity isn't kde
<SilentDis> !upgrade | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Noiano> how do I manage now?
<kazim59> kitche: and do u have an idea how much more memory shall it download to become edgy?
<khermans> how can i check what options my current kernel was built with?
<kitche> kazim59: no clue but it's probably over 100 megs
<soundray> khermans: less /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<HuibertGill> Noiano: Samus_Aran would't dd be better for that?
<Noiano> what?
<SilentDis> samus_aran: hmm...  i'll have to look into that myself once I get edgy all setup :)
<Samus_Aran> jonah1980: select the GTK+ theme that you like, you can manually override the font size settings with gtk-theme-switch and gtk-theme-switch2 (switch and switch2 apps), or by manually editing your ~/.gtkrc or ~/.gtkrc-2.0 files
<HuibertGill> Noiano: sorry, wrong guy
<khermans> soundray, thx :-)
<soundray> jonah1980: audacity is built with libgtk2
<Noiano> kitche:  help
<kitche> Noiano: try the sudo cp <files> <mount point> and see if it works that way
<Samus_Aran> HuibertGill: dd does have optional error recovery, which cat doesn't have.  modern hard drives tend not to have problems, though.  in the olden days setting the sector read size could make a huge speed difference, but modern hard drives cache a substantial amount of read-ahead, so there's no noticeable speed increase
<SilentDis> kazim59:  i think you have memory (RAM, temporary storage) confused with hard drive space (storage)
<Noiano> ok
<soundray> oh you got it, thanks Samus_Aran
<murali> hi all
<trurl> Noiano: open a shell, 'touch ~\trash.file' return 'cp ~\trash.file \PATHTOYOURUSBSTICK' and paste the output
<blekos> hi, there is an option in kde windows, instead of being minimized to close and see the title of the window
<blekos> is there anything similar in gnome?
<murali> i'm stuck wih a very wierd problem with ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> soundray: I got what ?  I hope not a terminal disease
<murali> i'd be glad i someone could help me out with it
<SilentDis> blekos:  i assume you mean 'rollup', as in just the titlebar is visible?
<Noiano> trurl i have send this command touch ~\trash.file' return 'cp ~\trash.file\sdc1
<Noiano> is that correct?
<soundray> blekos: you can configure "Roll-Up" on title doubleclick via System-Prefs-Window...
<trurl> no no...
<blekos> yes, didnt know the exact world,
<marco_> what program should I use to opne chm files
<soundray> Samus_Aran: gtk2 and audacity. Sry, bit slow today.
<kitche> !permissions|Noiano you want the volume permission page
<ubotu> Noiano you want the volume permission page: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<trurl> return means press return ;)
<kazim59> SilentDis: i mean when upgrading... it will download packages.... how much MB will it get?
<Samus_Aran> marco_: there are three main ones I know about.  I found kchmviewer has the least rendering bugs, so I would try that first if you have KDE libs available
<SilentDis> murali:  ask away, what's the problem?
<jonah1980> so what to i use to set the gtk theme to start with, is there a program to do this easily?
<trurl> Noiano: an leave the 's out
<marco_> tanks.
<blekos> great, thnx soundray
<SilentDis> kazim59:  somewhere around 150mb for the download, i believe... I think it's listed on the upgrade help page
<soundray> Noiano: and use forward slashes
<Samus_Aran> marco_: past that, there are gnochm and xchm
<rpc> guys... i totally don't understand CVS and the way i should use it to upgrade a piece of software, can someone please point me to a good guide?
<michalus_> hello
<Samus_Aran> marco_: all of them are in the default repositories, so just: sudo apt-get install <name>, or use Synaptic GUI
<kazim59> SilentDis: thanx... previously i used the ubuntu 6.06 CD and it had many packages missing
<soundray> !cvs | rpc
<ubotu> rpc: cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<marco_> tanks samus
<Samus_Aran> marco_: welcome
<kazim59> SilentDis: I decided to have a dvd.. now when i have one... i came to know that 6.10 has released
<michalus_> is anobody with siemens fujitsu laptop here?
<Samus_Aran> marco_: I just used it recently to read a CHM study guide
<rpc> soundray ... thanks anyway
<soundray> michalus_: are you conducting a survey?
<michalus_> whois michalus_
<winex> hi
<michalus_> soundray, no ;] 
<soundray> michalus_: identity crisis? ;)
<bledy> Hi Peole :)
<michalus_> soundray, i'm looking for someone with working wi-fi
<winex> i want to enter a channel with spanish support
<SilentDis> kazim59:  i'm stuck on dialup myself... I ordered the ubuntu and kubuntu 6.10 dvds from amazon.  just finishing my initial setups now :)
<bledy> Hi people :)
<Samus_Aran> marco_: (I was studying for a certification), and the kchmviewer definitely was the best of the three of them.  the other two had errors on the pages, for example not indenting when they should, or missing italics (that one was pretty bad)
<kitche> !es | winex
<ubotu> winex: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<soundray> michalus_: your question is not a good way to get help.
<winex> okey, thanks
<marco_> I'm new at ubuntu and I found a good book
<SilentDis> !es | winex
<soundray> michalus_: find out what chipset your wifi uses, then go to...
<soundray> !wireless | michalus_
<ubotu> michalus_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<michalus_> soundray, yes but it's specific problem, i think it depends on the hardware and brad siemens fujitsu
<bledy> I would ask: How can I print with lexmark 2300 series ehen i don't have the driver?
<michalus_> ubotu, thanks, i looked wiki and forum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks, i looked wiki and forum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> kitche:  you beat me to it rofl
<jerp> marco_,  I have the one titled  "ubuntu hacks"
<rpc> and the answer is !lexmark, lemmie guess :)
<Lynoure> bledy: Have you checked on the linux printing site already?
<soundray> michalus_: it never is. Even Fujitsu-Siemens don't build the same wifi chipset in each of their laptops.
<Samus_Aran> I need to get back to working on my web site.  good day allveryone
<bledy> Lynoure: Where?
<Lynoure> bledy: Or asked the manufacturer if they are planning to come up with a driver?
<renegade> hello
<marco_> I just foun 'Ubuntu unleashed' :)
<bledy> Lynoure: No.
<bledy> Lynoure: How can i do that?
<kitche> rpc: if your wanting to know if lexmark works in linux chck out linuxprinting.org since some lexmark's are harder to get working
<Lynoure> bledy: http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<renegade> some french???
<SilentDis> rpc:  don't mock ubotu!  he is the all-knowing, all-seeing, omnipotent bot from the neitheralm!  *giggle*
<soundray> !fr | renegade
<ubotu> renegade: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<michalus_> soundray, chipset s ipw3945, so it could be working out of the box
<michalus_> soundray, but it's not working, i can't set rf_kill to 0 ;] 
<bledy> Lynoure: I'll see now, thanks.
<Lynoure> bledy: The latter you can probably do from the Lexmark site. Some manufacturers do not offer specs or drivers, but it still helps to ask.
<soundray> michalus_: what's rf_kill?
<blekos> what is the command line for uninstall?
<HYPOCRISY> confidential
<michalus_> soundray, rf_kill is parameter in ipw3945 driver
<michalus_> see http://fsam7440.sourceforge.net/index2.html
<bledy> Lynoure: Ok, ill visit the lex mark now.
<BlueStorm> does ubuntu 6.10 work well with ipw3945 ?
<soundray> blekos: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename' (--purge removes config files along with everything else)
<michalus_> it's like switch, which is off
* SilentDis gets her groove on to Soul Coughing "Super Bon Bon"
<soundray> blekos: check out 'man apt-get'
<blekos> ok thnx
<michalus_> soundray, if the information on this www is true, ipw3945 on the siemens fujitsu is special ;]  so i'm looking for someone with SF
<murali> SilentDis:i've 2 hard disks one on hda and the othr on hdd... the one on hdd has windows on it.. n on hda,i had multiple partitions ,with hda1-windows,hda2-a common fat data partition to be accessed by both windows n the other linux distros.. hda4-extended,hda6-swap,hda7-gentoo n i installed ubuntu on hda5...but as soon as i installed ubuntu,wen i rebooted my system,in the grub menu,i'd ubuntu and windows xp...but the problem is tht it has  somehow deleted 
<soundray> michalus_: have you checked tuxmobil for installation reports of your laptop model?
<hikenboot> hello all back again still no go with the bind setup http://pastebin.ca/272117 still cant get mydomain.com zone to be writable...dynamic master zone (updates not allowed)..any ideas?
<michalus_> soundray, what the tuxmobil is?
<soundray> michalus_: http://www.tuxmobil.org/ or http://www.tuxmobil.de
<SilentDis> !grub | murali
<SilentDis> murali:  you'll find info on how to add other OSs back to the list there, as well :)
<ubotu> murali: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<atlef> is it possible to find out when i installed my ubuntu system
<[zebra] > hello ReiserFS or XFS or JFS ?
<soundray> atlef: interesting one ;)
<michalus_> soundray, there are no information about Siemens Fujitsu, i have been lookig on the Internet, forum and ubuntu wiki and nothing
<logic__> hi
<logic__> are the ubuntu sources down or something?
<SilentDis> take care all.  got some errands to run :)
<soundray> michalus_: what's your model name again?
<kitche> [zebra] : is this for a server? since XFS and JS are meant more for servers or if you have large files
<php-freak>  wget ftp://user:pass@8447@207.210.232.153/public_html/ hey guys when I use this command wget for some reason its downloading the directory listing to a index.htm file, and show the files listed, but don't download the files from that folder?
<logic__> when i do "apt-get update" i get "waiting for headers" forever
<michalus_> soundray, Siemens Fujitsu V3505
<marco_> I just installed kchmviewer but the document still the same, inrecognizable
<[zebra] > kitche: no for pc
<soundray> michalus_: btw, it's no use searching for 'Siemens Fujitsu' if the company calls itself 'Fujitsu Siemens' :)
<michalus_> soundray, ;)
<Kazero> Ok, so I use beryl to change the windows look, but how would I change the look of the gnome bar? Im on www.gnome-look.org
<marco_> maybe if I try gchm ?
<michalus_> soundray, okey, but there are not FS laptops on your www
<Lynoure> logic__: Some of the repositories in your sources list might be temperarily inaccessable, or permanently gone
<kitche> [zebra] : then reiser would be good unless you will have over a lot of 4 gig files
<jerp> kazero, the gnome panel bar is wacked
<michalus_> soundray, could we talk on priv?
<soundray> michalus_: http://tuxmobil.org/fujitsu.html (you will find a similar model)
<soundray> michalus_: why?
<[zebra] > kitche: thank you a lot
<michalus_> soundray, too much text here
<logic__> lynoure: thanx. it seems to work now. but very slow
<php-freak>  wget ftp://user:pass@8447@207.210.232.153/public_html/ hey guys when I use this command wget for some reason its downloading the directory listing to a index.htm file, and show the files listed, but don't download the files from that folder? How do I download all the files from that folder?
<murali> SilentDis,ubotu:: i understand wat u r saying...i knou tht wen u install a new distro ,then u've to manually edit the grub.conf file for the other partitions to be visible on the grub menu...but the prob is not so simple.. i think it has deleted my partitions.. usually wen i boot up thro the knoppix live dvd,on the desktop it shows all the partition on either disks but nou its only showing the 2 partions on hdd and the ubuntu partition on hda1... it is very
<Lynoure> logic__: :)
<logic__> lynoure: it gets stuff from be.archive.ubuntu.com
<Kazero> jerp: What do you mean wacked?
<kitche> php-freak: you need to do wget -r
<freddy> hello.. how do i know where my boot partition is? because root partition is sda6, but i putted that i grub and got error, i putted sda(0,6)/boot bla bla
<php-freak> kitche: ohh okay is that what it is
<freddy> i'm trying to set a splashimage for grub
<php-freak> duh
<php-freak> I forgot -r recursive
<nomin-> I started a how-to on ubuntuforums.org and I'll be editing it later to make it better.  I want to create a really simple how-to so any schmo can get mythtv up and running:  How I installed mythtv 0.18 on Ubuntu Dapper  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315033
<Kazero> Is the gnome bar GTK?
<kitche> !usplash|freddy
<ubotu> freddy: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<jorgp> if there an easier way to get a feisty source package from edgy then changing the sources.list?
<soundray> michalus_: I'm pretty much done helping you, anyways. I think you'll have to do some research on your own. Do feel free to ask the channel again...
<h08817> hey i got an error installing 6.10
<h08817> some strange screen x or something
<gop> does vmware player support making vmware images
<michalus_> soundray, ok thanks
<soundray> michalus_: but be specific, like: 'has anyone here got any experience getting the software switch on some ipw3945 chipsets to work?'
<kitche> gop: no
<gop> kitche,  how then do you make a image
<khermans> How do i install grub2 to a device that is 2.8 TB in size and boot an x86 (32-bit) system?!?!
<jerp> Kazero,  here's soemthing I found   http://developer.gnome.org/arch/gnome/corecomponents/panel/applets.html
<gop> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Zaggynl> I'm wondering if my 'puter is secure, can I scan myself with Nessus to get to know that?
<soundray> khermans: you just wanna brag! ;)
<kitche> gop: well there is many ways but you would have to make a blank image using dd there is some howtos on the net maybe the ubuntuforums might have one
<gop> kitche,  how about vmware workstation
<khermans> soundray, no im pissed!
<h08817> 2.8 Terrabytes thats crazy
<soundray> khermans: good idea, I'm going to get pissed soon.
<kitche> gop: yeah that can but that costs money vmware server is free can do the same thing really
<gop> kitche,  can that be installed in ubuntu
<h08817> wish i had that much space
<gop> hmm so vmware server can create images
<atlef> is it possible to find out when i installed my ubuntu system
<soundray> h08817: I think I'm almost there, with all those old disks lying around ;)
<gop> but vmware server runs in the background kitche
<h08817> haha yeah
<gop> !vmware server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> gop: actually it doesn't
<nikin> soundray :D
<nikin> but what can man do with 2,8 TB at home?
<computrius> hello
<kitche> gop: the server does but not programs that are used to do what you want
<h08817> nikin, start downloading the internet i guess lol
<kitche> gop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<computrius> anyone know if there is some reason I cant remove gcj without removing everything up to and including "ubuntu-desktop"?
<murali> SilentDis,ubotu:: i understand wat u r saying...i knou tht wen u install a new distro ,then u've to manually edit the grub.conf file for the other partitions to be visible on the grub menu...but the prob is not so simple.. i think it has deleted my partitions.. usually wen i boot up thro the knoppix live dvd,on the desktop it shows all the partition on either disks but nou its only showing the 2 partions on hdd and the ubuntu partition on hda1... it is very
<marco_> I am sad. I'm new with ubuntu. I'm using edgy. The problem is: I'm trying to unleash all the potencial of my graphics card (ati radeon 9550) but I dont know how. I just folowed several recomendations found by google but none works. There is even one that made me reinstall ubuntu
<soundray> atlef: check out the first entries in /var/log/installer/syslog (you need sudo to read the file)
<atlef> thx
<computrius> is there some way I can tell apt-get to remove gcj, and ignore (not remove) dependencies
<kitche> !ati| marco_ might help you not sure if you seen this howto yet
<ubotu> marco_ might help you not sure if you seen this howto yet: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> marco_: the binary driver situation is indeed sad. Please complain to NVidia and ask them to support proper free driver development.
<h08817> i wish i could get ubuntu
<gelegroda> hmm , what is the command to connect to my pppoe-based ADSL? (in terminal) i have forgot the command..
<logic__> does anybody know how to play DIVX-5 files on ubuntu?
<marco_> it's ati
<computrius> ati has crappy software even in windows
<marco_> ati radeon 9550 , ubuntu 6.10
<computrius> if they dont care about windows, they certainly wont care about linux
<soundray> marco_: oops, sorry, but it's the same: rather than halfheartedly throwing half-working closed drivers to us, ask them to support Xorg driver development.
<h08817> why is it that in windows my hd says it is 1.8GB but in the partitioner it only says 1.3GB?
<computrius> their remote wonder drivers crash about every 20 minutes
<marco_> but I heard of aiglx
<soundray> marco_: actually, ATI are worse than NVidia
<kitche> h08817: some of the space is reserved
<nikin> Ati and Nvidia arent so bad, i have an Intel 855 and i stand no chance to get it working like under windows
<h08817> can i unleash it?
<computrius> the only reason their video cards perform better is because they have higher clock speeds
<atlef> soundray : worked like a charm, i think
<computrius> (why does nvidia set their clocks so low?)
<soundray> atlef: good to know
<nikin> coz their are sucki
<nikin> sry
<jojoman02> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<soundray> computrius: I guess they can sell more higher-end cards that way
<marco_> Ok, what you saying is that there is no how of making my card working 100% with ubuntu?
<soundray> !sound | jojoman02
<ubotu> jojoman02: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<computrius> if nvidia combine their higher number of pipelines with higher clock speeds they would kick ass
<jojoman02> soundray: thanks
<kitche> computrius: anyways ati is more for DirectX while nvidia is OpenGL
<computrius> ahh
<soundray> jojoman02: check back here if you still have trouble
<computrius> im a new nvidia user :)
<nikin> computriu: for about 10 second before the VGA cards bursts out in flames
<computrius> first time using linux with nvidia as opposed to ati.  I now see what ive been missing :)
<marco_> I just wanted it to work 100%. I dont care what's better, nvidia or ati
<murali> SILENTDIS,UBOTU:: i understand wat u r saying...i knou tht wen u install a new distro ,then u've to manually edit the grub.conf file for the other partitions to be visible on the grub menu...but the prob is not so simple.. i think it has deleted my partitions.. usually wen i boot up thro the knoppix live dvd,on the desktop it shows all the partition on either disks but nou its only showing the 2 partions on hdd and the ubuntu partition on hda1... it is very
<soundray> marco_: actually, I have that same experience: NVidia has a better chance of working 100%
<computrius> anyway, is there a way to remove gcj via apt-get without removing the entire system?
<nikin> clock speed is about heat, with proper cooling (liquid nitrogen) you can do about 12 Ghz with an intel P4 or so
<Zaggynl> how do I use nessus on ubuntu?
<computrius> synaptic puts up a list of about every piece of software on the system whether it uses java or not if I try to remove it
<marco_> But I have to be sure that the modifications I will make wont corrupt the system
<Zaggynl> I just installed it using synaptic, but I cannot login to it
<JVolt> Hello
<soundray> marco_: do you need 3D acceleration?
<marco_> Yes
<kitche> computrius: I am not sure if gcj can be removed since ubuntu uses that by default for a lot of things
<computrius> I wish they would just use sun java by default
<soundray> marco_: too bad, Xorg's nv is not too bad for everything *other* than 3D...
<marco_> 3d acceleration: the card is ati radeon 9550
<computrius> its open source now isnt it? why dont they?
<soundray> marco_: too bad, Xorg's ati is not too bad for everything *other* than 3D...
<soundray> marco_: sorry, still getting confused...
<kitche> computrius: java isn't open source the implmentation of java is
<mjr> kitche, it can be removed, nothing too central depends on it
<soundray> kitche: now that's a subtle distinction
<JVolt> Do anyone know if theres any repos with in wxwidgets pack
<logic__> can you tell me how to install mplayer on ubuntu?
<JVolt> for ubuntu?
<kitche> soundray: well java isn't there is no classpath's yet that are open source
<soundray> logic__: 'sudo apt-get install mplayer'
<mjr> computrius, it'll take a while for sun to free all of their java, and some parts depend on non-sun non-free things; it'll get there, but not that quick
<ismail> since were in this topic does anyone have a fix for the sis 661 built in vga in the motherboard
<soundray> kitche: but Sun has promised to GPL it all, haven't they?
<ismail> cant find drivers for debien
<JVolt> i has tryed install lmule and amule but both in configure step say: checking for wx-config... no
<kitche> soundray: according to what sun said they are only open sourcing the implentation of java
<JVolt> so how can i get it? just compiling it?
<logic__> soundray: not found, but referenced by another project :(
<logic__> i need a way to play div-x 5
<soundray> logic__: you have to fix your repos. Spend some time with those ubotu links:
<soundray> !software | logic__
<ubotu> logic__: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages and !Equivalents
<marco_> tank you anyway soundray
<marco_> What graphics card work better with ubuntu?
<marco_> matrox?
<computrius> guess im going to be tracking down the scripts that conflict names with suns java and delete them then :)
<computrius> was just hoping I didnt have to do it the hard way
<soundray> marco_: there really isn't a good alternative. I'm thinking about buying a Mac with integrated Intel graphics.
<Plouj> hi
<marco_> Is there a solution for this problem in the future ?
<soundray> marco_: matrox used to have nicely supported cards (Millennium with the mga driver...)
<Plouj> is it possible to cause NetworkManager to store a wifi access key in plain text to remove the requirement of entering the password at each computer bootup?
<soundray> marco_: but they don't really offer consumer cards any more.
<jove> there is a command, I thought it was gnome-conf, that allows you to set gnome default apps. Anyone know what it is?
<kitche> soundray yeah on the openjdk site it says they aren't open sourcing Java the language
<matti> a
<nikin> can someone suggest a tutorial for reencoding video files using ubuntu?
<soundray> Thanks kitche. Makes you wonder why they are only going half the way...
<soundray> marco_: I'm still hoping that AMD are going to sort out ATI, now that they've bought them out
<erryko> hello everyone
<soundray> marco_: but my hopes are sinking every day
<erryko> i've just bought a wacom pen tablet, it's name is "penpartner"
<erryko> does anyone know how can i letit work? i have ubuntu 6.10
<erryko> oh... damn it... got dinner now... sorry
<Kazero> How do you install a GTK theme? Leave it in the tar?
<erryko> if anyone can tell me how to let it work...... i'd appreciate that, thank you
<luishdzrs> list
<luishdzrs> hola
<luishdzrs> hola
<Hexidigital_> does anyone here using bcm43xx-fwcutter and network-manager-kde experiece dropped networks with wifi?
<luishdzrs> hola
<luishdzrs> ?????
<ubun> to copy a file owned by root i do "sudo cp <file> <dest>" right?
<apokryphos> ubun: yes
<noodles12> what's that command that mounts everything in your fstab or checks to see if everythign is written correctly?
<sod75> noodles12: mount -a ?
<kitche> Hexidigital_: yes the dropping of the wireless is due to the braodcom support it's better in 2.6.19
<noodles12> um.. i'm not sure...
<k-osh> Suddenly my machine stopped booting. It's an lvm-on-raid machine. When mounted and chrooted from a live-cd it sais something like "Incompatible libdevmapper" and "Is device-mapper missing from kernel" when doing a lilo -t. Anyone who can help me with this?
<noodles12> ubuntu usually mounts the windows filesystems on this computer but this time it didn't. how do i rerun fstab without restarting?
<k-osh> noodles12: try mount -a. it's probably what you're after.
<kitche> broadcom*
<k-osh> noodles12: sudo mount -a even.
<davascript_work> noodles12: changes made to fstab will work as you go
<davascript_work> add you change and then manuall mount your entry
<davascript_work> prob need a umask=0000
<sod75> all, I'm on kubuntu edgy, my adept-notifier just told me there are 35 new udpdates, including Xorg, etc. Is there a way ( website?) you can check what is changed BEFORE applying these ?
<php-freak> I don't know if any one would know this or not, but in ubuntu spreadsheet program, is there like already premade templates I can download that will allow me too record my hours, so I can forward them to my clients? or does ubuntu support a program like this?
<k-osh> sod75: packages.ubuntu.com has all packages. Not listed though. You'll have to search them up.
<kilps> hi all ... i am busy downloading a torrent using freeloader but it seems that the program is ignoring the upload speed limit i have set in the preferences - is this a bug and is there anything I can do?
<squidly> anyone here good with dspam?
<squidly> i keep getting an error when I try to start up dspam from a website
<gop> one question I Get this error
<squidly> i get this
<bashar>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<php-freak> I don't know if any one would know this or not, but in ubuntu spreadsheet program, is there like already premade templates I can download that will allow me too record my hours, so I can forward them to my clients? or does ubuntu support a program like this?
<gop> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<squidly> arg one sec
<gop> what the linux or unix command to see what process vmware is
<gop> and so I can kill it
<k-osh> gop: ps, top
<gop> I did ps -aux
<gop> but I Could not find the vmware isntallion
<gop> to kill it
<gop> hmm
<gop> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<gop>  still get it
<squidly> this is the error i'm getting with dspam web interface
<squidly> Can't locate /etc/dspam/webfrontend.conf in @INC
<k-osh> gop: ps doesn't show where it's installed. just if it's running.
<k-osh> squidly: that's a perl error.
<blu> http://pastebin.ca/272161 <-- im getting problems with removing xfonts-terminus.. anyone can help?
<squidly> k-osh: any idea on how to fix it?
<marco_> I did glxinfo grep direct and came out : libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<marco_> direct rendering: Yes
<marco_> What does it mean?
<sod75> k-osh: hmmm , just checked kdm  packages.ubuntu.com, that shows my installed version, not even the candidate...nor is it
<sod75> clear what the changes are
<erryko> i just bought a wacom pen tablet. its name is "penpartner". does anyone know how can i let it work? i'm on ubuntu 6.10. thanks everyone
<k-osh> squidly: @INC is the PATH-equivalent in the perl world iirc. never worked with dspam though.
<squidly> ahh k-osh thanks
<marco_> how can I know whos the provider of the driver for may graphics card?
<ubun> by knowing who the maker of your graphics card is?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<marco_> the maker of ther driver...
<kitche> marco_: you can do glxinfo
<SilentDis> stupid user question of the day:  I'd like to exit my X client and server, so I can install the NVIDIA binary blob driver.  it appears that whenever i kill xorg though, it restarts.  I assume this is GDM?  how do I 'exit X' for right now, without disabling it in the future?  (edgy install)
<kitche> SilentDis: you have to kill gdm sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<marco_> tanks. it's SGI . But theres a warning: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<marco_> direct rendering: Yes
<SilentDis> kitche thanks much!
<marco_> what doe it mean?
<kitche> SilentDis: then to re-enable it you do /etc/init.d/gdm start
<SilentDis> kitche:  awesome.  thank you.  I knew it'd be easy.. once I knew the command lol
<SilentDis> ttfn :)
<kitche> marco_: it's just a warning the open source ati drivers give off
<gop> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<marco_> direct rendering : yes , means 3d acceleration?
<sanity> can anyone recommend a simple http server I can install on a machine (ie. not Apache) - it just needs to serve files right now
<apokryphos> marco_: it means hardware acceleration, yeah
<marco_> Sometimes, when I make a 'zapping' to screensaver, some of them hang up my system and X reboots. Someone with the same problem ?
<ubun> isnt vmware server free for linux
<Kazero> Bah, ubuntu is too dark. How do I increase the brightness?
<marco_> thank you all for helping me on the questions?
* DARKGuy waves
<ubun> to get multimedia working should i use 'easyubuntu' script or just what it says in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats under 'how to make things work in a hurry'?
<Ambimom> ubun:  use easy ubuntu or automatix 2
<ubun> will easyubuntu let me know exactly everything it's installing?
<Ambimom> ubun:  I prefer automatix
<eletido> is there a way to change the password of the default keyring?
<DARKGuy> ubun: If you want to use something to do that stuff instead of doing it manually, Automatix 2 is better than Easyubuntu in my opinion
<erryko> i just bought a wacom pen tablet. its name is "penpartner". does anyone know how can i let it work? i'm on ubuntu 6.10. thanks everyone
* Ambimom winks at Darkguy...great minds think alike!
<atlef> 2nd automatix
<ubun> automatix 2 works for drapper drake?
* DARKGuy grins at Ambimom :P
<ubun> dapper
<Ambimom> ubun:  yes it works for dapper
<ubun> cool thanks
<DARKGuy> ubun: yup
<DARKGuy> Automatix2 worked nice for me, it couldn't install Azureus for some weird reason, but everything went fine <3
<DARKGuy> apt-get install azureus did it afterwards ^^
<ubun> automatix not in synaptic either hmm
<Ambimom> go to automatix site...full instructions on how to install it
<DARKGuy> www.getautomatix.com
<Ambimom> ubun:  google automatix and then follow instructions
<Ambimom> ubun:  be patient....it takes a while for everything to load and install
<DARKGuy> it's worth it anyways
<ubun> l
<ubun> thakns
<eletido> is there a way to change the password of the default keyring?
<ccvp> (BREAKING NEWS)(AP/REUTERS) - Iran has launched 4 nuclear missiles into Tel Aviv Israel, causing widescale devastation.  Details Soon.
<DARKGuy> o_O?
<sharyari> hello
<sharyari> How do I play a DVD in ubuntu?
<Himura> with mplayer
<sharyari> All i've done so far is to put the dvd into the player
<Himura> or vlc
<sharyari> but where is the dvd then?
<j0rd> sharyari: mplayer dvd://1
<j0rd> usually works
<w3ccv> eletido, do you mean the PGP/GPG keyring
<majnoon> trying to install an ATI rv100 video card (no luck)
<Ambimom> sharyari:  do you see the dvd in your drive?
<sharyari> can't open device /dev/dvd?
<eletido> w3ccv: for the keyring manager in edgy.
<j0rd> sharyari: of if you are special (like special bus) there's gmplayer
<j0rd> sharyari: give me the output of `ls -l /dev/dvd`
<sharyari> :P
<w3ccv> eletido, do you mean the PGP/GPG keyring
<sharyari> no such file or directory?
<cached> hey uj
<cached> *uh
<eletido> w3ccv: no, i dont use PGP and/or GPF
<cached> I followed the instructions to reinstall grub
<eletido> GPG*
<j0rd> sharyari: ok, find your dvd device in dev
<cached> but now it only recognizes my windows partition
<j0rd> sharyari: and
<Ambimom> if ubuntu can't see the drive, it can't play the dvd
<cached> and not my ubuntu partition :\
<j0rd> sharyari: `ln -s $DVDDEVICE /dev/dvd`
<j0rd> sharyari: as root
<sharyari> how do I find it?
<w3ccv> eletido, don't know
<MRabbit> hello, is there any option on the ubuntu 6.10 i386 disc to install to hard drive without running as live cd, its so slow
<sharyari> Can't find anything with dvd in it :P
<cached> is there just some file that i could edit to get grub to recognize /dev/hda1 as a possible boot source for ubuntu?
<j0rd> sharyari: it might be mounted `mount | grep -i dvd` maybe
<j0rd> sharyari: it might be mounted `mount | grep -i device` maybe
<eltese> Hi. I want to burn a DVD record (containing photos, music etc) and tried to install a burning program called GnomeBaker. I used the command : sudo aptitude install GnomeBaker... But I cant seem to find it and the guide says it should be in Program->Video&Sound, but cant find it.. And also.. Do I need to do something special before I can burn DVD's?
<w3ccv> MRabbit, yes, run the live cd  then install
<MRabbit> without running as live cd i said, it all runs slowly on 256mb ram
<MRabbit> ?
<ubun> won't just installing 'vlc' do most of what running automatix or easyubuntu would do?
<cached> can someone please help me getting grub to list ubuntu?
<w3ccv> MRabbit, run the live cd  once - there is a menu item to install from there
<w3ccv> MRabbit, that's one way to install it
<cached> i've gone about 3 weeks with only windows and it's killing me
<MRabbit> i know, but the whole system is lagging due to it running as live
<MRabbit> cant i do it without ever running as live
<sharyari> j0rd: that didn't result in anything unfortunately
<cached> please??
<sharyari> :/
<cached> :(
<j0rd> sharyari: =( i could find it on my system, but i dunno how to explain since i'm not on a machine with ubuntu or a dvd player
<w3ccv> MRabbit, I installed from Live ce - set it up, closed all other processes, started the install and went to dinner -same 256mb memory as you
<sharyari> grrrr
<MRabbit> ty
<w3ccv> MRabbit, s/ce/cd
<sharyari> the cable got disconnected somehow! :P
<cached> anyone?
<sharyari> Good thing I checked
<j0rd> sharyari: install vlc though
<sharyari> thank you so much j0rd
<j0rd> sharyari: it's good
<eltese> Hi. I want to burn a DVD record (containing photos, music etc) and tried to install a burning program called GnomeBaker. I used the command : sudo aptitude install GnomeBaker... But I cant seem to find it and the guide says it should be in Program->Video&Sound, but cant find it.. And also.. Do I need to do something special before I can burn DVD's?
<j0rd> sharyari: it's got a gui
<j0rd> sharyari: maybe it can help you
<sharyari> j0rd: I know, I'm just acting dumb to get help actually
<sharyari> I've been using linux for a few years =D
<j0rd> sharyari: i usually just do this
<j0rd> sharyari: i get help in 5 seconds
<cached> and i dont get any help :(
<j0rd> WINDOWS IS SO MUCH BETTER THAN LINUX. LINUX CANT EVEN MOUNT MY DVD PLAYER
<j0rd> and then you get help in like 5 seconds
<cached> j0rd: right on
<j0rd> :P
<DARKGuy> Uhm, whatever
<cached> is there just some file that i could edit to get grub to recognize /dev/hda1 as a possible boot source for ubuntu?
<cached> GRUB only recognizes the windows partition now
<mrstocks> hi
<eltese> Cant anyone help me?
<w3ccv> cached, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MRabbit> too slow to move mouse, let alone kill stuff
<cached> eltese: try typing gnomebaker into terminal and see what happens
<cached> w3ccv: what do i edit it to
<MRabbit> are there any boot options to run live with minimal processes
<davascript_work> j0rd: cant work linux so he has to complain about it
<eternal_p> good adfternoon all, I have  PCMCIA BT card, which I know ubuntu supports, but I can't seem to start it...what command do I need to get it going?
<tristan_> I dont understand people who barge into an irc channel demanding help
<Kazero> How do I edit startuo scripts in 6.10?
<JVolt> Do anyone know what's happening wrong here:
<JVolt> I'm trying run amule, but it return a error: amule: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_qa-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<JVolt> I has seen and that libwx_gtk2...so.0 is in /usr/local/lib. What could me do for it run right?
<tristan_> as if anyone owed them help
<tristan_> man
<ubun> won't just installing 'vlc' do most of what running automatix or easyubuntu would do?
<tristan_> if someone has support for you in 5 seconds, then your lucky, thats all.
<bledy> Does anyone know a free LAN software to make videoconference calls, transfer files, chat ... etc?
<w3ccv> cached,  I don't have a umbutu grub handy and a FC4 would confuse the issue
<ubun> people demand help from free software more than proprietary software for some reason
<JVolt> bledy:  i has seen it running sometime, but never has installed it
<tristan_> seriously
<tristan_> they barge in and accuse the channel for not responding to a question
<tristan_> and most times the question is "I need help setting up my dual head display, can someone help me ?"
<MRabbit> are there any options on ubuntu 6.10 i386 cd to run live with minimal processes so that it runs fast enough to install
<ubun> why love windows, windows doesn't love you
<recon> Does anybody know of a program that can make a linux SWF (flash file) projector maker like flix or SWF studio that will run on linux?
<tristan_> not a practicle question like "I started my servers and got this error message, why ?"
<JVolt> true
<eternal_p> any thoughts?  I remember  my first attenpt at ubuntu, I had to execute a command to start bluetooht, I can't remember what it is
<JVolt> windows just love your  money while you yet have it
<sindrum> how tdo i go about unistalling netbeans?...installed manually and is not on synaptic list
<Geoffrey2> could problems with Flash be a video driver problem?
<eltese> If I type GnomeBaker in the terminal
<tristan_> it should be a lucrative bussiness to open a payed tech support office for gnu/linux distros
<tristan_> anyway, time to dissapear :)
<ubun> when i install a package with synaptic does it log all of what it installed (dependencies) to a file somewhere?
<michalus_> sindrum, you have uninstaller in /opt/...
<ubun> i wouldnt mind gettin paid to give linux tech support 8) course im not good enoug yet
<sindrum> ok thanks
<sindrum> ./unistall
<sindrum> yeah just found it
<michalus_> sindrum, but you will have orphan icon in menu ;)
<sindrum> ./unistaller that is
<sindrum> damn how do i get rid of that?
<michalus_> sindrum, i don't know where config file for menu is
<sutabi> Is it possible to grab files of my windows computer onto another computer running linux on the same network?
<sindrum> ohh k ill look
<mrstocks> hi i have soem trouble with my xorg config, i enter the modes i want; but it tqkes no effect, it sticks on a 1027 resolution. Like it if was scanned automaticly.... any ideas ?
<we2by> guys, any translation tool for Ubuntu?
<recon> Does anybody know of a program that can make a linux SWF (flash file) projector maker like flix or SWF studio that will run on linux?
<michalus_> sutabi, of course yes ;)
<sutabi> michalus_: samba? Its running and when I access the Windows Network my other computer doesn't show up.. and both workgroups are the same
<sutabi> same name*
<sindrum> is ./unistaller common use in linux?
<gizmo_the_great1> any ideas why the sound is not working in the game 'Americas Army'?. It works fine with Rhythmbox etc.
<asgilder> Yeah...I went through the GRUB page, and did what it said. Now, neither partition will boot.
<bledy> JVolt, what's tha name?
<michalus_> sutabi, I have access to computers windows and linux via samba, it's working
<openBack> Hi, does anyone know the name of a web app that lets you take notes that can be searched through keywords? I saw it in a magazine once...
<gizmo_the_great1> how can i check\troubleshoot a sound issue? Works fine with the OS generally, but not in a specific game.
<brussel> Why doesn't alt-tab-tab on my logitech g15 keyboard on edgy desktop switch me to the third app?
<gizmo_the_great1> openBack: do you mean something to index websites for keyword searching?
<Allz|Big|oRY> ljl are you here?
<brussel> Do I need to alter some key map somewhere?
<michalus_> openBack, Tomboy
<sutabi> michalus_: did you have the linux computer run WINS or just ses something else?
<eternal_p> :(
<michalus_> openBack, aaah not web app
<Allz> ljl are you here?
<michalus_> openBack, it's normal app
<bledy> JVolt, what's tha name?
<asgilder> I need some help with GRUB.
<we2by> guys, any translation tool for Ubuntu?
<brussel> Obviously there's something wrong with ubuntu
<bledy> Does anyone know a free LAN software to make videoconference calls, transfer files, chat ... etc?
<openBack> gizmo_the_great1: no, it's made so you can take your own notes, nothing to do with other sites, basically a database of notes
<Xanthomryr> 
<shwag> Where is the cronjob that launches the mysql debian-sys-maint job ?
<openBack> michalus_: yeah, not that...
<sindrum> The unistaller did in fact delete the icon
<michalus_> sutabi, i have one computers with windows and one with linux and i can see both
<michalus_> sindrum, really? i uninstall nb 4.0 and have orphan icon
<Allz> i need help :x all is just fucked up , i have my computer duel boot that is , windows and linux , and windows works well but when i try to boot from linux i get filed stuff
<Allz> and i cant get to xserver
<sutabi> michalus_: >.< ack alright I got it working now sorry to bug you
<sindrum> yeah i had 5.0 soo that may be why
<michalus_> sutabi, it's ok ;] 
<michalus_> sindrum, i have 5.5 now ;)
<brussel> So does edgy support the G15 keyboard from logitech yet?
<sindrum> yeah i had that but i wouldnt install this time around...:( dont know why but it would find JRE even though it was installed
<sindrum> wouldnt*
<jellyrools> hello...?
<sinisterguy> in what file would i find the configure flags for mpd if i did apt-get source mpd?
<jellyrools> i need help with installing ubuntu
<jellyrools> am i in the right place
<sinisterguy> i want to recompile mpd with aac support
<brussel> i need help finding somebody who knows answers
<sinisterguy> brussel: answers about what?
<jellyrools> can anyone hear me
<ryanakca> why does apt* keep on crashing with a sigsev? backtrace : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35927/          I've reinstalled apt and libc6 and rebooted as well to try to fix the problem. I've remove /var/lib/apt/lists/*, same problem. run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a, same problem
<weiers> Hi, I want to add music that is on another Linux PC on our network (Network is Windows and I have a smb-connection) to my Amarok Collection. I was able to connect to the drive using the "Connect to server" option in the Places menu. The mounted drive/folder appears on my desktop. How do I get Amarok to see it?
<brussel> Sinisterguy is there support for the G15 logitech keyboard
<sinisterguy> jellyrools: yeah you're in the right place
<michalus_> sindrum, you install from java.sun.com or deb?
<jellyrools> ok cool
<sindrum> i just installed the synaptic package
<jellyrools> sinisterguy: whenever i try to boot ubuntu from the menu on the CD the text 'loading' appears, and it just stops. the mennu doesnt disappear
<michalus_> sindrum, is somethig like dpkg-reconfigure java... or something like it - you can choose JRE/JDK
<michalus_> i do it but now i forget the name
<tristan_> ubun, I dont think you'd have to be very very good - I think its more a matter of recording problems and solutions into a database and keeping a support office open for a long term
<ubun> when i install a package with synaptic does it log all of what it installed (dependencies) to a file somewhere?
<sinisterguy> brussel: i don't believe there's specific ubuntu support, but if you're willing to do a little tinkering there is some support for linux: http://g15tools.sourceforge.net/
<eonbaluze> anyone mess w/ dansguardian and ubuntu
<eonbaluze> ?
<ubun> i record all my problems/solutions into a database :P
<sindrum> ok cool im gonna retry this cause now that im thinking about i did remember doing something like this before...ill let you know how it works out
<ubun> so i dont have to reask the question later when i forget
<jellyrools> whenever i try to boot ubuntu from the menu on the CD the text 'loading' appears, and it just stops. the mennu doesnt disappear
<jellyrools> what do i do?
<gupteshwar> hello all
<DARKGuy> I wonder, how do I know if my Linux is really using the 4 speakers instead of just emulating the front speaker's sound in the back ones?
<ubun> did you scratch your cd or somethin jellyrools
<gupteshwar> I have problem with  playing sound on dvd in ubuntu 6,06
<jellyrools> no its brand new
<jellyrools> i burned the iso from the website (ubun)
<ubun> vlc plays my dvds and mp3s great too bad i dont want to use it as my main player
<kitche> DARKGuy: you turn off the back speakers or find a speaker test program
<DARKGuy> kitche: do you know any, for Linux?
<bledy> Does anyone know a free LAN software to make videoconference calls, transfer files, chat ... etc?
<malex> Can Debian python packages built for the new python policy (using python-central and python-support) be installed on edgy without modifications?
<weiers> I'm trying to mount a directory on my wife's pc on my pc. I'm using the command :  sudo mount -t nfs //simone /media/simone -0 username=simone,password=pswd and then I get the following error:  mount: directory to mount not in host:dir format
<kitche> DARKGuy: not really
<weiers> What am I doing wrong?
<michalus_> bledy, open wengo, gizmo?
<kitche> weiers: you need to have host:<folder>
<DARKGuy> kitche: it's alright then, thanks :) - does anybody know of a speaker-testing program to check if my back speakers are working correctly? (like, to check 3D sound or something like that)
<julianx> hello world
<jellyrools> can anyone help me here
<julianx> i'm sorry because i'm using windows now 8-)
<it> lol
<weiers> kitche, sorry... in this case - who is the host?
<it> hahahaha
<MRabbit> right, is there a boot option for 6.10 cd to make it use a swap partition?
<weiers> myself or my wife
<kitche> weiers: the host is the nfs server
<it> lol
<it> stund
<it> tsturnd
<it> sturnd
<michalus_> julianx, shame on you ;)))))
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, gnomefreak, or tonyyarusso!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<it> sturned
<Amaranth> kitche: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-160-106-254.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by LjL
<julianx> it ?
<DARKGuy> yay!
<julianx> what is your problem???
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kitche> julianx: he got banned
<julianx> i understand
<jellyrools> can anyone help me here
<jellyrools> whenever i try to boot ubuntu from the menu on the CD the text 'loading' appears, and it just stops. the mennu doesnt disappear
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<philo23> hi, i just installed a program via wine, i'm wondering where it should be now?
<weiers> mnn, sorry kitche. How would I get that information?  kitche - perhaps I have everything wrong. The two PC's that I want to work with are both ubuntu/edubuntu pcs. But the network is windows. Is nfs the correct option?
<JVolt> cya guys i gtg
<JVolt> bb
<jrib> philo23: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<philo23> jrib: thanks
<jellyrools> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Allz> i need help :x all is just fucked up , i have my computer duel boot that is , windows and linux , and windows works well but when i try to boot from linux i get filed stuff -> mkdir: connot creat diroctory '/lib/moudels/2.6.12-10-k7/volatile/' Read Only File System and the other one that i get filed on is this -> cardmgr[8455]  : no sockets found!
<jellyrools> this channel
<Allz> plzz help me .what could be wrong
<jrib> !language | Allz
<jellyrools> is a waste of time
<ubotu> Allz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<michalus_> jellyrools, maybe you don't have enough RAM?
<jellyrools> i got 512 i think
<MRabbit> does anybody know how to make the ubuntu 6.10 i386 cd use an existing swap partition
<michalus_> jellyrools, so it's ok
<wasabi_> evel
<jellyrools> that should be plenty surely?
<jellyrools> yes
<kitche> weiers: no you want samba probably, if it's windows network,
<michalus_> jellyrools, but when it freeze? after "instal on run live cd"?
<warty> does anybody remember the default root password for worty ?
<jrib> !root | warty
<ubotu> warty: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rizo> hi
<jellyrools> michalus_: i press Start or install Ubuntu, the text loading appears in top right, and then it hangs. the menu doesnt dissappear
<regeya> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jellyrools> top left even
<weiers> kitche, when I try samba I get the error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on host://simone
<gop> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rizo> how do i mount reiserfs to fstab
<regeya> hoboy.
<kitche> !samba|weiers
<ubotu> weiers: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<regeya> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<rizo> how do i mount reiserfs partition to fstab
<regeya> well.
<warty> jrib i still need the password ?
<Allz> Jrip what do you mean ????
<kitche> weiers: your server doesn't happen to have a vfat partiton in it?
<jrib> warty: no, sudo uses your user password
<regeya> why do I never remember the /etc/fstab ormat...meh.
<Allz> i didnt swear
<regeya> wow, riso is patient
<regeya> rizo rather
<michalus_> jellyrools, maybe you must use some special boot commands? i don't know
<jellyrools> maybe i burned it wrong
<orion2012> Allz: err, yeah, you did. No biggie, just please keep it clean.
<jellyrools> or too fast
<jellyrools> ill try downloading it again
<warty> jrib i am in a live cd
<DARKGuy> Does anybody know of a speaker-testing program to check if my back speakers are working correctly? (like, to check 3D sound or something like that)
<weiers> kitche, I don't think so. I just cleared windows off that pc today.
<jellyrools> thanks for help michalus_
<jrib> warty: then sudo won't even ask for a password
<kitche> ok weiers: nfs is your best bet just read this howto that ubotu is gonna say in a second
<kitche> !nfs|weiers
<ubotu> weiers: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jrib> warty: try 'sudo echo hi'
<Allz> lol i sayid my computer is fucked up
<weiers> thanks kitche . the information seems to be useful
<warty> it i9s
<jrib> warty: and if you want a root prompt:  'sudo -i'
<Allz> that is not swearing to you guys
<regeya> meh.
<gupteshwar> How can I set audio codec for playing dvd sound ?
<orion2012> DARKGuy: does the GNOME sound preferences dialog not work?
<asgilder> Okay...I reinstalled windows, lost linux. Booted into the live CD, did a GRUB reinstall, and now neither Windows OR Ubuntu will boot. How can I fix it?
<MRabbit> does anybody know how to make the ubuntu 6.10 i386 cd use an existing swap partition
<DARKGuy> orion2012: I have Xubuntu actually, but yeah, that one did work when I had ubuntu, but it had no options about it
<DARKGuy> brb, phone
<weiers> hehe, lol ... maybe I should ask this: I've really tried to get Xchat to open links into Firefox, but it insists on opening them into Mozilla Browser. Can I change this?
<kitche> weiers: in preferences or did you already do that?
<kitche> MRabbit: just swapon <device> and it should use it
<jrib> weiers: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser    or something similar
<orion2012> DARKGuy: Ah, well, it should do an all channel tone. As for positional sound testing, I'm not sure.
<dave> anyone have any trouble with azureus since the edgy upgrade?
<jrib> dave: no, what kind of trouble are you having?
<dave> it crashes
<dave> everytime
<MRabbit> kitche:is that a boot option? what is the exact syntax please?
<dave> Error ID: 43113F32554E54494D45110E4350500308
<julianx> i can't use sudo if i don't give my password no?
<DARKGuy> back
<sindrum> michalus_: yeah i did have the wrong config
<sharp15> does anyone know where i can find info/how-to for setting up direct rendering with an nvidia card?
<orion2012> DARKGuy: try, speaker-test, it should come with the alsa-utils package
<jrib> julianx: right
<DARKGuy> orion2012: yeah, that's what I'm looking for, some positioning test thing
<DARKGuy> !
<DARKGuy> *checks*
<sindrum> i first tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure java-common , but this didnt work
<dave> whats that pastebin site again?
<kitche> MRabbit: no it's once your into the desktop part you just open up a console and do sudo swapon /dev/hdX where X is a or band the number of the partition
<dave> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<weiers> thanks very much jrib and kitche [jrib's suggestion worked] 
<michalus_> sindrum, ;)
<MRabbit> kk, its just that its too slow to do that
<sindrum> then i tried sudo update-alternatives --config java , then did selection 3
<sindrum> worked like a charm
<sindrum> thanks
<julianx> but you can use the root prompt if you use the "recovery mode"
<dave> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35958/
<kitche> MRabbit: you might be able to do it on boot but it depends if the cd has the option for it
<Cephei> can i ask a question , or is there a different channel for help?
<MRabbit> no menu option, and i dunno whether i can put it as a boot option
<orion2012> Cephei: you're in the right place
<jrib> dave: I lied, it used to work for me I swear, but now it doesn't :P  Anyway here's a promising bug report: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sun-java5/+bug/69493
<julianx> Cephei you can give your ask maybe i can help you
<dave> you get the same error?
<julianx> i'm sorry but English is not my native language
<jrib> dave: no :/
<jrib> dave: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35959/
<bledy> michalus_, how can i open that?
<jrib> dave: ah but you are using blackdown, and I am using sun java
<DARKGuy> julianx: what is your native language then?
<michalus_> bledy, open what?
<dave> ahh
<LookTJ> what ftp client would you guys recommend?
<Cephei> i have just installed ubunto, and i want to egt acces to my windows partition, so i am following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html#id2592810 , at a certain point it sais "Append the following line at the end of file: /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0  and Replace /dev/hda1 with the correct device name for your partition.
<Cephei> If your Windows partition uses the FAT32 filesystem, replace ntfs with vfat in the above command.
<Cephei> If you have a FAT32 filesystem, it is also safe to allow read-write access. To do this, change the value of umask to 0000.", my question is, do i have to change "/dev/hda1" with the name of the drive where ubuntu is installed or with the name of the drive i want to acces
<bledy> michalus_, how can i open wengo, gismo?
<DARKGuy> LookTJ: I like GFTP
<KenSentMe> Someone has flightgear installed? How do i start the game?
<Allz> i need help :x all is just fucked up , i have my computer duel boot that is , windows and linux , and windows works well but when i try to boot from linux i get filed stuff -> mkdir: connot creat diroctory '/lib/moudels/2.6.12-10-k7/volatile/' Read Only File System and the other one that i get filed on is this -> cardmgr[8455]  : no sockets found!
<orion2012> LookTJ: graphical client?
<LookTJ> yes orion2012
<julianx> DARKGuy  i speak french , cause i come from belgium
<orion2012> LookTJ: are you using GNOME?
<kitche> !language|Allz
<ubotu> Allz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> dave: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs/?field.searchtext=azureus&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=  I'm going through these bugs and seeing if there is a solution
<michalus_> bledy, http://www.gizmoproject.com/ http://www.openwengo.org/
<DARKGuy> julianx: Ah, I see :O you're not too bad though :)
<DARKGuy> oO holy cow
<LookTJ> orion2012: sure
<jrib> oops
<Cephei> so if anyone can help me with my long question? :P
<michalus_> LookTJ, gFTP is crappy ;)
<orion2012> LookTJ: nautilus works well for FTP, there's also gftp
<orion2012> !gftp > LookTJ
<LookTJ> gftp sucks
<DARKGuy> Cephei: the drive you want to access
<LookTJ> no offense
<michalus_> FireFTP extension to Firefox
<orion2012> LookTJ: non taken, I didn't write it.
<falleN_> greetings
* apokryphos <3 konqueror
<DARKGuy> lol
<finalbeta> gftp could be great though, they just have a really dumb GUI.
<DARKGuy> hi falleN_
<d1gital> !mount | cephel
<ubotu> cephel: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Cephei> so darkkguy, do i have type /hdd1 (name of my drive) or /dev/hdd1 ?
<michalus_> finalbeta, i agree
<DARKGuy> Cephei: /dev/hdd1
<zcat[1] > curious; installing xubuntu, the installer says it's crashed and mouse/keyboard are nonresponsive, but the cdrom and hdd are still doing stuff. I have a feeling only teh gui crashed and the install is proceeding normally in the background.
<MRabbit> YAY! tty2 is your friend for lagging live and swapon command
<Cephei> thanks
<dave> sun-java5 in the repoisitory the same ?
<orion2012> LookTJ: http://gnomefiles.org/ has a pretty comprehensive list of GNOME apps, you might find something you like on there
* DARKGuy things that gFTP has a FileZilla-like interface and likes it :p
<DARKGuy> *thinks
<bledy> michalus_, Ok. I'll open that now. Thnk you.
<jrib> dave: I renamed ~/.azureus and it works now
<jrib> dave: what did you mean by "sun-java5 in the repoisitory the same ?"
<finalbeta> gftp should use the same GUI like FlashFXP in windows does. That's handy.
<ephesius> every so often my ipw2100 wireless adapter seems to be causing problems with edgy
<Cephei> so now i can acces my drive in the /media/windows folder?
<Cephei> after a reboot
<michalus_> finalbeta, do you see fireftp extension to firefox? it's handy
<jrib> Cephei: put them in fstab
<dave> thought you were giving me a link to a sun java tar.gz
<finalbeta> michalus_, but it can't do half the things I need it to do.
<jrib> !ntfs | Cephei
<ubotu> Cephei: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<dave> theres a sun-java5-bin in synaptic
<dave> but im gunna try renaming like you said
<michalus_> finalbeta, but it's has better GUI
<jrib> dave: ok, but yes sun java is in the repos
<asgilder> Am I gonna have to hose Linux to get both Windows AND Linux to boot again?
<DARKGuy> Weird
<finalbeta> michalus_, okey, let's call it a cute blond then. Looks great, but doesn't do much.
<finalbeta> michalus_,  ;)
<Cephei> ok jrib, since im a total noob i dont know what you were talking about
<DARKGuy> speaker-test works (though I hear no stereo on the front speakers) and the back speakers when speaker-test tests themdon't sound (but they do when I play music with XMMS) - how come?
<michalus_> finalbeta, hehehe
<jrib> Cephei: read the link ubotu gave you.  Let me know if anything isn't clear in that link and I will try to explain
<Catshrimp> Hey guys, what's happening?
<Cephei> ok thanks
<Cephei> ill first reboot :p
<michalus_> finalbeta, but when you'd like to SFTP etc. you can use sshfs and mount it as drive what do you need more?
<jrib> Cephei: why?
<dave> woo fixed it
<Cephei> because it sais "#
<Cephei> The changes will take effect when the computer is restarted.
<Cephei> "
<dave> thanks
<jrib> Cephei: oh ok
<Catshrimp> Hm, I'll be back in a bit, seems I have just a little more configuration before I have irssi just how I like it :)
<finalbeta> michalus_, that's really not handy. I do many site to site transfers.
<dave> me and azureus have a lot of catching up to do
<julianx> you can create a script sh if you don't use everyday your windows partition
<michalus_> finalbeta, bash scripting and you start feel nirvana state ;)
<brussel> Sinisterguy: Thanks for looking that up but I don't want to mess with anything that can't be added with the synaptic package.
<julianx> brussel ?? where are you?
<brussel> julianx: San Diego
<d1gital> caphei:  to be more pricise on what julianx said:
<d1gital> mkdir /media/windows
<d1gital> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1
<d1gital> replace the tstype(vfat) and drive (/dev/hda1) with yours
<belfegorash> do u know a program like skype? or maybe skype?
<brussel> julianx: Why?
<belfegorash> is working on ubuntu?
<d1gital> i think skype is
<d1gital> i know ekiga is
<julianx> i thought... you are from belgium
<d1gital> it is defaultly installed
<belfegorash> ok thanks
<brussel> Julianx: I wished!
<zcat[1] > !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Cephei> hey jrib, i followed the step "Make partitions automatically available" from this guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html#id2592810
<Cephei> but there isnt anything in the windows folder :P
<brussel> Sinisterguy or anybody else: Is there a key map i can manipulate to get this keyboard to work as I expect it to?
<julianx> I'm on brussel every day for the learn
<orion2012> Cephei: you have to actually mount it as well
<brussel> julianx: I'm not sure what you mean you are on the brussel every day. Is that a train? And what's the learn? Is it a place?
<orion2012> Cephei: something like "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/device_name /media/windows"
<Cephei> hmm, maybe its because i wrote "hdd" instead of "hdd1" , but there are no partitions so i think "hdd" was correct, or maybe its because another HDD, not a partition ont he same drive
<d1gital> try hdd0
<zcat[1] > Cephei: 'no partitions' usually means 'one partition, hdd1'
<d1gital> its impossible for there to be no partitions
<d1gital> well not impossible
<d1gital> just stupid
<Cephei> hehe ok then i should write, "hdd1"?
<zcat[1] > d1gital: not impossible, just really really unusual (perhaps impossible for windows, definately possible with linux)
<Cephei> i think iw as stupid, cause i never partitioned that drive
<julianx> ho i'm sorry
<Cephei> , so it was "hdd" after all?
<d1gital> zcat:  what would be the advantage of doing such a thing?
<zcat[1] > Cephei: it WILL be hdd1
<brussel> Why on edgy desktop isn't there a menu item to start up vim?
<Cephei> ok then i'll have to change the file
<zcat[1] > d1gital: none at all. But you can do it.
<orion2012> brussel: it's there, it's just disabled
<brussel> orion2012: How do I enable it?
<orion2012> brussel: if you have gVim installed, you can right click Applications, and click edit menus
<julianx> i'm student in brussels
<orion2012> brussel: it should be under Accessories
<Cephei> ok changed the file, now reboot again :p
<brussel> orion2012: Is gvim a package I can load with Synaptic?
<d1gital> zcat: so you can just basically throw files onto a drive?  (obviously i am a recently converted windows user)  but don't you need a filesystem to save files, and a partition to have a filesystem?
<jrib> brussel: gnome-vim or vim-gnome, I forget which one
<orion2012> brussel: vim-gtk
<orion2012> brussel: sorry, yeah, vim-gnome
<zcat[1] > Cephei: you shouldn't need to reboot, just alt-F2 and type "mount /media/windows"
<jrib> gtk would work too
<brussel> JulianX I chose the name brussel because Bertrand Russel was my childhood hero.
<Mystery47> im worker in finland....;)
<zcat[1] > d1gital: you can create a silesystem on a few devide; it's a bit tricky and totally pointless.
<zcat[1] > *device
<brussel> orion2012: Thanks, I'll download it now
<d1gital> zcat:  ok.. well anything's possible with linux i suppose
<zcat[1] > d1gital: anyhow.. for all practical purposes it's neevr done. "No partitions" doesn't happen. When people say they didn't partition they always mean there's no partitions other than the first one..
<Cephei> wicked, i rebooted and now i have the drive on my desktop!
<zcat[1] > Cephei: you shouldn't need to reboot, just alt-F2 and type "mount /media/windows"
<Cephei> and i can open pictures
<Cephei> do i still have to do something?
<zcat[1] > Cephei: no, since you already rebooted.. But you didn;'t need to.
<Cephei> ok so now, everything will work fine, in theory?
<shadowhywind> what is a konsole command to grab an ip addy?
<zcat[1] > It seems so.
<d1gital> ifconfig
<Cephei> thanks!
<d1gital> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowhywind> ifconfig doesn't grab an ip
<orion2012> shadowhywind: what do you mean by grab?
<Cephei> sorry for my noobishness, but i'm not really a programmer and i've just installed ubuntu to try it out as alternative for windows
<zcat[1] > dhclient
<zcat[1] > !dhcp
<shadowhywind> like dhcpcd will grab an ip
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<x-r00t-x> d1gital, are you tring to compile ?
<Zaggynl> Someone help, I'm uploading pretty fast according to Netspeed, but I have no clue to whom or what!
<zcat[1] > dhclient will request an IP from a dhcp server...
<brussel> orion2012: Where does vim-gnome show up on the menu system? I've looked twice and I'll be darned if I can see it.
<shadowhywind> and itlooks lik dhclient is not installed
<zcat[1] > try pump ?
<orion2012> brussel: when you first install it, it will be disabled, you'll have to edit the menu, it's under the Accessories category
<brussel> orion2012: I should add I just installed it.
<d1gital> x-r00t-x:  huh?
<brussel> orion2012: That brings up an interesting question.. How do edit the menu?
<belfegorash> u can tell me pls haw i can instal skype?
<belfegorash> i cannot put into synaptic
<atlef> getautomatix
<orion2012> On the main menu (usually upper left corner), right click "Applications", then click edit menu
<brussel> orion2012: Sorry for the stupid question, I should have looked first.
<d1gital> x-r00t-x:  i'm not trying to compile anything.... why?
<noodles12> in kdevelop, why do the errors for compilation show up in the messages tab and not the problems tab where the errors should be?
<x-r00t-x> just asked
<elwario69> bonjour
<elwario69> je viens de rinstaller ubuntu
<elwario69> mais je voudrais remployer le cache
<elwario69> j'ai copi le dossier archive
<x-r00t-x> hello mc44
<orion2012> !french | elwario69
<ubotu> elwario69: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<atlef> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zcat[1] > !skype | belfegorash
<elwario69> mais impossible de les employer
<ubotu> belfegorash: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<elwario69> pouvez-vous m'aider?
<x-r00t-x> oh elwario69 plesae stop
<LjL> !fr | elwario69
<ubotu> elwario69: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<asgilder> !Rescue
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<x-r00t-x> elwario69, its a english channel
<Jaykul> Hey, is the desktop installer CD *also* a  LiveCD?
<LjL> Jaykul: yes
<orion2012> Jaykul: yes
<Jaykul> thanks, starting to think I'd lost my mind.
<mdious> ubotu>I have never tried anything like that...what is the success rate?
<asgilder> Can I boot rescue from the shipit cd?
<elwario69> sorry
<mc44> !bot | mdious
<ubotu> mdious: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<brussel> orion2012: Ok, I enabled the gvim, I'm not sure what is different about it other than I can get to it without first starting a shell. Now for the real problem....
<ademan> is there any semi-reputable repository that packages up the NVIDIA drivers? I know there's a few on the beryl site, but i'd never heard of them before.  Seveas doesn't have them at all does it?
<Hexo[AG] > Hello, I have a little problem with mounting a new hdd I just put in
<orion2012> brussel: has mouse wheel support, only thing I like about it
<brussel> orion2012: When I hit the escape key in gvim I get a <F6> instead of just an escape into command mode.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ademan about nvidia9 | ademan, see the private message from Ubotu
<Hexo[AG] > And i haven't found anything on how to accomplish it
<Hexo[AG] > on ubuntu 6.10
<zOap> I do not have a middleclick mouse on my laptop(touchpad) what is the equivalent?
<brussel> orion2012: Is there some system keyboard mapping program that I can fix this. It seems my USB keyboard isn't sending the right strokes...
<ademan> LjL: unfortunately I believe i already have 9629, i'm looking for the new beta drivers, i think 9742 or something
<d1gital> zoap: usually it is both buttons at once
<ademan> i installed it from the binary installer :-(
<Marsmensch> where to ectract the eclipse language lokalisation package?
<zOap> d1gital, aah, thanks:)
<Geoffrey2> is there a way to obtain updated drivers for my Intel video chipset?
<orion2012> brussel: Sorry, I'm not sure. What keymap are you using?
<brussel> orion2012: Not sure. When I installed Ubuntu last night I told it to use the American keyboard style.
<ademan> Marsmensch: you're not going to use the eclipse-cdt are you?
<LjL> ademan: i was left at 9631. i get mine from http://www.albertomilone.com/driver.html
<Hexo[AG] > Anybody have a quick solution to how I can mount this hdd? I need to back up some info from it before I format it
<mdious> I have never been game to go with anything other than the american keyboard layout...my friend did once though hehe....
<Marsmensch> ademan: what is the eclipse_cdt?
<mdious> Hexo>man mount
<LjL> ademan: if you installed it using the blob from nvidia, you could easily encounter problems during upgrading with a .deb i think
<Hexo[AG] > ye, I did that mdious
<Hexo[AG] > but I can't make anything of it :(
<ademan> Marsmensch: for doing C/C++ development
<mdious> Hexo:  are you getting errors or something when you try to mount it?
<brussel> orion2012: It says "US English" in the keyboard preferences.
<Hexo[AG] > I've never mounted a drive before :(
<Marsmensch> ademan: no, i don't think
<ademan> LjL: well i'm experiencing even MORE trouble upgrading with another binary blob
<ademan> it says it cant find the filename for the kernel module or some crap like that
<brussel> orion2012: Oh, cool, it has a way of selecting which keyboard you are using in the panel. I'll play with that...
<mdious> Hexo:  do you know what the device is, for example /dev/hda1,2,3 etc?
<ademan> Marsmensch: ok, cause the eclipse-cdt package is broken right now, I've been trying to fix it for a while, but haven't made any progress, but someone else is most likely taking over for me and is far more experienced, hopefully he can get it done
<Hexo[AG] > yep
<Hexo[AG] > hdc1
<Hexo[AG] > err
<Hexo[AG] > yea
<Hexo[AG] > hdc1
<mdious> Hexo: this is what i would, create a folder if you haven't already, say um....well even /home/username/my_disk or whatever...then sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /home/username/my_disk
<mdious> Hexo:  I don't do this often so sorry if the syntax is wrong or I am missing switches
<Hexo[AG] > allrighty, will try that, thanks
<Darst> morning, evening, (insert time of day greeting) all...
<mdious> Hexo:  checking /etc/fstab might also give you a clearer idea of how it all works....
<mdious> Hiya Darst
<jevangelo> im trying to install ubuntu server on a sun sparc IIe system, and i type boot cdrom and it is waiting for "file and args"
<Darst> mdious - any chance i could ask a q about media files and crashing X?
<brussel> There's got to be a better way than randomly going through keyboard layouts until I find one that handles my escape key correctly.
<Arwen> huh, I'm not banned anymore?
<belfegorash> how can i add skype repository?
<crashzor>  i have the shutdown problem and yes i did already create a kioskrc file in /etc/xdg/xfce4/kiosk/kioskrc ( its Xubuntu LTSP )
<Arwen> is there an alternative to the X Window System?
<gnomefreak> !skype | crashzor
<ubotu> crashzor: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<tonyyarusso> Arwen: Apparently not.  Let's keep it that way ;)
<mdious> Darst:  ask away, i won't be able to help at all though sorry hehe....sure someone will have an idea though
<Arwen> belfegorash, edit /etc/apt/sources,list
<webtoe> Arwen: there are other X window systems (or there were a cou0ple of years ago). try google?
<crashzor> gnomefreak, i did't ask to install skype :S why i'm getting that 1 :P
<Arwen> ...beryl crashed....
<Arwen> anyway, is there an alternative to X Windows?
<gnomefreak> crashzor: soirry
<brussel> Anybody: Is there a package to let you map keystrokes to other keystrokes so I can get my goofy keyboard to act correctly?
<crashzor> gnomefreak, np just notice you you sended to wrong use a bot msg :P
<gnomefreak> !skype | belfegorash
<ubotu> belfegorash: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<tonyyarusso> Arwen: Well, there's the two variants of X (Xorg and XFree86), but other than that all I'm aware of is kernel framebuffer.  Why?
<gnomefreak> crashzor: he asked just above a comment from you
<Arwen> tonyyarusso, just wondering
<nicola> guys where's the directory with all icons ?
<webtoe> Arwen: yes there are or were other implementations. predominantly they were commercial versions. Sun used to have its own version i believe but it they switched to X.org.org
<gnomefreak> nicola: usr/share/pixmaps
<mdious> jevangelo:  this might help a bit...http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2482855
<nicola> thanks
<belfegorash> i watch that instruction but they tell me to add skype repository..and i dont know  how
<Darst> to anyone out there - i am experiencing a crash in X everytime i run ANY media files (either audio or video)... what happens ? fire up vlc or toem, no probs, opena  file and play screen goes a little funnny and then i am back at the login screen - anyone heard of this type of symptoms before or want to suggest a cure? please?
<crashzor> gnomefreak, i know thats why i did know if you notice you sended it to the wrong user ;)
<webtoe> i remember there was a Linux Format issuse which looked at them a few years ago
<Darst> totem*
<Hexo[AG] > well
<Hexo[AG] > that worked, except I can't read anything that's on the hdd
<crashzor> is there any know bug on koiskmode on Xfce 4.3.90.2 Xfce 4.4 (BETA 1)
<Hexo[AG] > it gives me the right size for the partition and everything though
<Hexo[AG] > just says its empty
<Arwen> Darst, change your video output mode, you might be using an incompatible version
<nicola> thanks gnomefreak
<Darst> arwen - not just video though - mp3s as well - could it still be the output mode?
<h08817> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Arwen> Darst, seems unlikely now...
<mdious> system/preferences/keyboard/layouts tab...can you use that to change the mappings?
<Darst> yeah - its kinda strange - hence being here :)
<Arwen> Darst, print your .xsession-errors
<TheMafia> how can I use the lpr command and disable duplex?
<mdious> mine has "Generic 104-key PC" for the keyboard model if that helps....
<NineTeen67Comet> grrr .. one of my nfs shares allows r/w to all, and the other does not .. but they are written exactly the same in fstab and /etc/exports "other" than one is rw,users,noauto (so it isn't mounted at boot) and the other is defaults.. help?
<Darst> arwen - am a bit of a newbie atm - is that in the system log (xorg.log)?
* NineTeen67Comet nfs server 192.168.0.2 and client is 192.168.0.3
<omoore> why does Ubuntu 6.10 use 127.0.1.1 for the workstation hostname?
<Arwen> Darst, it's in your home directory (it's hidden)
<omoore> (as opposed to 127.0.0.1)
<Darst> arwen - privmsg the output to you ?
<vladuz976> anybody here using german input on US keyboard? how would you do that?
<Arwen> Darst, pastebin
<r3x> make[1] : *** [canvasItem.o]  Error 1
<r3x> make[1] : Leaving directory `/tmp/f4l-0.2.1/src'
<mdious> NineTeen67Comet:  could you take the users off and just specify a group of users...or an ip address/range instead?
<r3x> make: *** [sub-src-make_default]  Error 2
<r3x> anyone??
<r3x> the falsh edito f4L
<Darst> arwen - sorry what does that mean ? (apologies for the noob q)
<Belter_> Anybody in the UK interested in starting a site called www.linuxuserclub.co.uk
<mdious> NineTeen67Comet:  I was reading a good article about nfs in linux user and developer...i could check that if you want?
<Arwen> !pastebin|Darst
<ubotu> Darst: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NineTeen67Comet> mdious: the ip/range would be best I think .. like 192.168.0.* .. type?
<HymnToLife> vladuz976, in GTK+-based apps, Ctrl+Shift+XX <= where XX is the Unicode code for the character you want, in hex
<Darst> arwen - on it
<tonyyarusso> Belter_: There's a really good chance something like that's already been done.  I know there's a UK Ubuntu LoCo, not sure if they have a site.
<orion2012> r3x: that doesn't provide nearly enough info, paste full output on pastebin
<NineTeen67Comet> mdious: my linux journals are at work .. grumble grumble ..
<mdious> NineTeen67Comet:  sure if that is what you are using...whatever you think is best I have no experience with it sorry
<orion2012> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vladuz976> HymnToLife: how do i find those characters?
<mdious> NineTeen67Comet:  it's a good think they put the articles online hehe
<nicola> I'd like to use an application that le me search files using a graphical user interface, any help ?
<HymnToLife> There's a character map somewhere in your menus, I don't remember where, hold on
<NineTeen67Comet> mdious: Speakin' that, I should be able to get them all with my subscription now ..
<Darst> arwen - going to fire a media file to get the error - none listed atm - has just geenrated hte file
<Belter_> I am looking to get a site together to help new users and promote linux in general, the more the merrier surely
<Darst> arwen - brb
<DARKGuy_Away> Belter_: need help with that :)?
<mdious> NineTeen67Comet: :) good luck with your nfs stuff, sorry i couldn't help
<orion2012> !beagle | nicola
<frank_b> I can't seem to be able to change my font in firefox... whatever font I chose it doesn't change. anyone thinks to know why?
<lubix> hi
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<belfegorash> i have gdm installed but where i find it to open ?
<belfegorash> pls
<Belter_> thats what I am looking for, I have the server and the domain, anybody interested?
<nicola> thanks orion2012
<orion2012> nicola: it has a GUI component
<NineTeen67Comet> mdious: n/p .. I'm just stumped cuz it's always been so simple .. (compared to samba0 ..
<NineTeen67Comet> samba
<nicola> ok, I'm from xubuntu, can I install it anyway ?
<FluxAR> Hello! I have a problem with dpkg. I tried to install k3d and something was broken in dpkg database. Now I get an error when I try to use apt-get and dpkg ( pasted in : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35969/ ) ... Could someone help me to restore or rebuild dpkg database please? Thank you!
<DARKGuy> Belter_: Eh, depends on some stuff but I could be interested =P
<mdious> NineTeen67Comet:  no experience with either, from what i read on nfs it seemed a lot simplier than samba but like i said....no experience :(
<HymnToLife> vladuz976, Atl+F2 > gucharmap
<Belter_> email me adrian@adrianlane.com
<NineTeen67Comet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35967/ (client) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35970/ (server) .. any ideas?
<DARKGuy> Belter_: I'm not in the UK though, if that isn't too important... :P
<Belter_> no probs
<Cyde> How do I get a list of the packages installed on my system?
<vladuz976> HymnToLife: that must be a Gnome key binding
<NineTeen67Comet> mdious: nfs is awesome for *nix networks.. one file on the server, and one adjustment in your fstab for the client and away you go .. unless it bugs out like mine is .. ;)
<d1gital> quick question here guys what is the advantage of using the kubuntu-desktop package instead of just the kde package?
<LinAsH> FluxAR, try 'sudo apt-get install -f' to fix things
<orion2012> Cyde: dpkg --list
<mc44> Belter_: http://www.lug.org.uk/
<litvinenko> hELLO GUys
<d1gital> vladuz976: it is
<litvinenko> rob levin is ded2me
<mdious> NineTeen67Comet:  sounds good :)  Although I like with samba and ldap and stuff have you can have one directory that serves logons, shares etc for linux, unix, mac etc :)
<Darst> Arwen - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35973/
<FluxAR> LinAsH, Nothing happened. I pasted again the results... : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35972/
<litvinenko> and AfterDeath dont want to answer my fone calls
<litvinenko> and AfterDeath dont want to answer my fone calls
<litvinenko> rob levin is ded2me
<litvinenko> and AfterDeath dont want to answer my fone calls
<litvinenko> rob levin is ded2me
<litvinenko> and AfterDeath dont want to answer my fone calls
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.119.252.218]  by LjL
<vladuz976> d1gital: what if you don't use gnome ? any way to get the umlaute in german ?
<Darst> arwen - also had some crash detection logs... apport-gtk, firefox and gnome_segv2
<NineTeen67Comet> mdious: true samba does allow for more OS connections .. wonder if mac can connect to nfs (I'm getting a mac next month) ..
<Arwen> Darst, hmm - its not in xsession-errors, can you check your syslog and anything else?
<HymnToLife> in KDE, I didn't find a simple way to add special chars
<d1gital> vladuz976:  alt-f2 is just the run command, you can do the same thing in a konsole
<math> hello
<h08817> what are some useless programs in ubuntu that I may not need? I need to make room while im installing because I don't have enough space but I want to maintain the GUI interface
<HymnToLife> you could either add a character select applet to your panel or une the charmap
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<math> does someone know how to change my splashscreen in Gnome...?
<d1gital> h08817: depends on what you consider useless
<Darst> arwen - are you about for a bit today - my wife has called time and we need to go out to face the masses for the christmas shopping... you;ve been helpfula nd would like to take this up later if possible
<mdious> NineTeen67Comet:  very exciting, i grew up on macs...love them, recently got a nice g3 imac from my mums work...hopefully one day will get a mac laptop :)
<kitche> !splash|math
<ubotu> math: To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<brussel> Is there a keyboard help utility that lets you press a key and get a hex/octal/symbolic representation for it and a way to map it to what it should be?
<jrib> math: you may use gnome-splashscreen-manager if you prefer as well
<Darst> arwen - else, thanks for the help...
<Arwen> Darst, I'm unfortunately not going to be online for much longer
<Arwen> Darst, sorry about that :-\
<Darst> arwen - appreciate the assistance
<h08817> d1gital, of course.....well i really only want to have internet, firefox, open office, sound, cd burning, gimp the basic needed stuff
<Darst> arwen - have a good one
<vladuz976> d1gital: i wish there was a non gnome dependent thing for umlaute
<brussel> A utility for this sort of thing must be out there because it's one of the first things every new user with a strange keyboard would need...
<math> thnx guys
<h08817> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<h08817> nope
<Arwen> mm
<d1gital> check in synaptic for the things youdon't use, and uninstall them
<HymnToLife> vladuz976, I told you, add a character select applet in your panel
<Jammie> :( anyone in here thats willing to help me with a BIG mess up
<h08817> d1gital, that would be too easy
<brussel> ubotu: Thanks, I'll look into it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanks, I'll look into it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vladuz976> HymnToLife: i don't have the panel you're talking about. i am not using gnome
<h08817> d1gital, lol the problem is that my hd is too small so i cannot even complete the install
<HymnToLife> I'm not either
<h08817> but im sure i can get it on there if i just remove a few things
<Hexo[AG] > what's the command to change permissions ?
<LinAsH> chmod
<FluxAR> Hello! I have a problem with dpkg. I tried to install k3d and something was broken in dpkg database. Now I get an error when I try to use apt-get and dpkg ( pasted in : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35969/ ) ... Could someone help me to restore or rebuild dpkg database please? Thank you!
<Hexo[AG] > thx
<vladuz976> HymnToLife:  setxkbmap de is the best way, just have to figure out the keys
<Jammie> ok well here it goes last night i removed python BIG no no so i had no desktop nothing i manually reinstalled the desktop now im running into all kinds of problems if anyone would be so kind to help me just msg me
<h08817> I am .2GB shy of having ubuntu grr so frustrating
<jrib> !msg | Jammie
<ubotu> Jammie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<HymnToLife> h08817, get Debian :)
<h08817> HymnToLife, what about it? i know nothing about linux is that ok i get it?
<d1gital> h08817:  hmm, well i'm not sure how to go about preventing packages from being installed during installation...   perhaps youcould try the server install and install the ubuntu-desktop package?
<sod75> all, I'm on kubuntu edgy, my adept-notifier just told me there are 35 new updates, including Xorg,kdm, etc. Is there a way ( website?) you can check what is changed BEFORE applying these ? after all Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 to 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 isn't really descriptive....
<Yuuki> Will Ubuntu run well on a 2.4GHz, 192MB or RAM computer, or should I run Xubuntu?
<HymnToLife> h08817, another Linux distro, very similar to Ubuntu but much lighter - by default at least
<d1gital> o do what hymn2life said: get debian
<h08817> lol
<h08817> ok
<h08817> thx
<Xitro> math: just asked how he changed splashscreen of gnome can someone tell me how?
<nothlit> Yuuki, xubuntu, but why do you have so little ram compared to your cpu
<kitche> sod75: packages.ubuntu.com will tell you since each package has a changelog
<Yuuki> I'm not sure...  it's my roommate's computer, nothlit
<sod75> Yuuki: should be fine
<Yuuki> sod75, ubuntu proper should be fine?
<sod75> kitche: hmmm , just checked kdm  packages.ubuntu.com, that shows my installed version, not even the candidate...nor do I see a changelog
<d1gital> yuuki: i have the solution.........   buy your roommate some RAm for christmas
<kitche> sod75: click on edgy then go to the bottom then click on debian changelog
<sod75> Yuuki: sure, but don't load all apps at once and expect it to be lightning fast :)
<dakilla_> i got a  apt / k3d problem :S
<dakilla_> http://allt.mine.nu/b/aptError
<NineTeen67Comet> mdious: I looked at the MacBook Pro a couple weeks ago while I was on leave .. after that it's sewn up .. when my student loan comes in .. I'm jumpin on the www to order me a new shiny apple .. lol
<zcat[1] > I think ubuntu with less that 256M ram would be quite frustratingly slow.
<kitche> sod75: for that package each package has a edgy link
<Jammie> well i have lots of issues like i said i remove python now my pc is all messed up i have no sound i get compile errors checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables i also get this when i try to apt-get anything The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Jammie>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<Jammie>                             libc-dev
<Jammie>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Yuuki> zcat, thanks for the advice
<Belter_> anybody else in the UK interested in being part of a linux promotion site
<mdious> NineTeen67Comet:  have fun with it
<jrib> Jammie: what version of ubuntu?  Please pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<mdious> I'm off, cya everyone
<atlef> for those of you playing with vmware-player, VMWare Player Image Creation http://www.ffnn.nl/pages/articles/linux/vmware-player-image-creation.php
<nicola> I just installed beagle but anything I search for it does not find anything, any hints ?
<sod75> kitche: that's the version i have installed ( looking at kdm btw) not the next that adept prposes :/
<jrib> nicola: it is probably still indexing
<d1gital> jammie:  reinstall the packages you need,and if that doesnt work reinstall ubuntu ts probably not worth the trouble of hunting down all the depends
<nicola> jrib, ok, how much do I have to wait ?
<jrib> nicola: no idea
<CharlieSu> has anyone done a 6.10 install with the Alternate CD and RAID with MD?
<jrib> nicola: try 'beagle-status' in a terminal to see what it is doing
<kitche> sod75: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sod75> kitche kubuntu 6.10
<orion2012> dakilla_: looks like a known bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/olive/+bug/64848
<matthew_w> Hey, I installed the updates yesterday, one of which was xine, and now my mplayer bounces all over the place when it plays movies - furthermore, Totem-Xine won't play movies at all now.
<sports_fan> hi, last night some one gave me a command to restart ssh. can i have that again please ?
<sod75> nothing fancy to it
<dakilla_>  i got a apt/k3d problem
<dakilla_> http://allt.mine.nu/b/aptError
<x-r00t-x> sup kitche , sup jrib
<jrib> sports_fan: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<Jammie> ok well im not reinstalling so i reckon ill figure it all out on my own thanks
<dakilla_> sudo killall sshd
<sports_fan> thats it, invoke
<sports_fan> thanks
<dakilla_> sud sshd
<dakilla_> sudo sshd
<nicola> jrib, looks like it's indexing stuff. so I'll wait
<matthew_w> Why do totem and mplayer refuse to function properly post-update?
<Belter_> When I go into the GIMP I get a paint trail, how do i stop this?
<sod75> kitche: all kde stuff is at 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 like the vesrions on packages.u.c, but adept proposes 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 ...
<nicola> Every 5,0s: beagle-info --status                                                  Fri Dec  8 23:09:58 2006
<nicola> Could not connect to the daemon.
<st3v3dnd> Does anyone have any virtual hosting services they recommend that offer Ubuntu as the OS?
<jrib> nicola: There is a way to force it to index and hog up your cpu, but I would recommend just letting it do its thing and doing something else in the meantime
<jrib> x-r00t-x: hello
<CharlieSu> Does anyone know of software raid can be used for / partition in Ubuntu?
<dogmeat> i tried to install ubuntu from cdrom, but it didnt install a gui, X or window manager. how can i get these things installed from cdrom?
<x-r00t-x> hi jrib
<kitche> sod75: wellthat is probably just a patch there's nothing really different between 3 and 3.2 beside a patch probably
<Hexo[AG] > I'm having problems with this
<jrib> dogmeat: install ubuntu-desktop  to get what you get with Ubuntu
<Kootaphor> Hi--I'm trying to get the "avahi-daemon" dealie working, and I realize I'm kind of in the dark about how computers on my LAN talk to each other.  I believe the issue is that, while I can ping machines on my network from one to another via local IP number, they don't know each other's "name"--any help?
<tonyyarusso> dogmeat: Which CD did you use?
<Hexo[AG] > I can't write to the NTFS or FAT32 partitions I've mounted in ubuntu
<nicola> jrib, I'll just wait
<Hexo[AG] > Is there a solution for this?
<jrib> !ntfs | Hexo[AG] 
<ubotu> Hexo[AG] : To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<orion2012> Kootaphor: you need to edit /etc/default/avahi-daemon to enable it
<frank_b> I can't change my font in firefox... isn't it a simple matter of going to Edit -> Preferences -> Content -> Fonts & Colors? whatever font I choose there it remains the same...
<jrib> Hexo[AG] : set the proper options in fstab
<Hexo[AG] > ty
<dakilla_>  i got a apt/k3d problem
<orion2012> Kootaphor: or have you aalready done so?
<dakilla_> http://allt.mine.nu/b/aptError
<orion2012> dakilla_: I already answered you
<matthew_w> Serious problems here - movie stuff doesn't work at all after yesterday's "update"
<jrib> !repeat | matthew_w
<ubotu> matthew_w: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<i7ch> is there any unofficial repository when i can download debs of recent kernels compiled for ubuntu?
<Kootaphor> orion2012 - no, haven't done that. I created that file on my own per advice on the Ubuntu page--but it was just something like AVAHI_DAEMON_START=1  - nothing else.
<dogmeat> used Ubuntu 6.06 Server
<Belter_> How do I turn the paint trail of when I enter the GIMP
<sports_fan> ok that didn't work, is ther ssh install i have to do ? apt-get install ssh (?)
<sod75> kitche: that's what I'm trying to find out, exactly what ... anyway, I'll just let them be for a while ....but I'm not sure businesses would like this
<orion2012> Kootaphor: if you had to create it on yoyr own, then you either haven't installed avahi properly or you deleted it
<matthew_w> More information:  The error that totem yields is "Subsampling in JPEG-LS is not Supported"
<Staz> Can I upgrade to edgy from dapper using just my edgy cd?
<davascript_work> to restart ssh you would run /etc/init.d/sshd restart sports_fan
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g | Hexo[AG] 
<ubotu> Hexo[AG] : ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<brainsik> Staz: you'll need net
<FluxAR> Hello! I have a problem with dpkg. I tried to install k3d and something was broken in dpkg database. Now I get an error when I try to use apt-get and dpkg ( pasted in : http://pastebin.ca/272309 ) ... Could someone help me to restore or rebuild dpkg database please? Thank you!
<Staz> bugger
<brainsik> staz: doubtful all your packages are on that disc
<CharlieSu> Does anyone know of software raid can be used for / partition in Ubuntu?
<brainsik> staz: but i really don't recommend upgrading
<CharlieSu> can software raid (MD) be used with the / partition?  I'm trying to setup RAID level 1 for my / partition...
<Staz> heh
<Kootaphor> orion2012 - Hmm-- I apt-getted it, and it seems to be up and running (avahi-browse on the local machine shows it running) - but no other computers on my network could see it.
<Hexo[AG] > What file system would you recommend for an external drive that I would be going back and forth between windows with?
<jrib> FluxAR: looks like a bug in the package.  Please pastebin 'apt-cache policy k3d'.  Have you searched bugs.ubuntu.com?
<sports_fan> still connection refused.
<necrodrako> whats a good temporary file/junk cleaner program?
<davascript_work> Hexo[AG] : fat32
<sports_fan> how do i install it so can have ssh access?
<Hexo[AG] > thanks
<davascript_work> or ext2 withthe windows driver
<orion2012> Kootaphor: avahi browse is _not_ the avahi daemon
* chalcedony smiles
<davascript_work> the reiserfs driver for windows is buggy
<jrib> Hexo[AG] : I'd prefer ext3 with the fs-driver on windows
<nothlit> Hexo[AG] , for the least hassle, FAT, otherwise ext2/3 or NTFS if you want to add drivers for that
<jrib> !ext3 | Hexo[AG] 
<ubotu> Hexo[AG] : ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<davascript_work> apt-get install openssh
<FluxAR> jrib, I want to make dpkg or apt to ignore that k3d package that seems to have a bug, and has a pending action
<LinAsH> necrodrako, 'rm' ;)
<orion2012> Kootaphor: sudo apt-get install avahi-daemon
<davascript_work> search with apt-cache search ssh
<sports_fan> that will install the ssh so can remote in ?
<Hexo[AG] > thank you so much :D
<jrib> FluxAR: we can probably just edit the preremoval script and fix the bug, it's a typo
<nothlit> sponix, sudo aptitude install openssh-server && sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<chalcedony> I get an error when trying to open Audacity (sound program): "there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or record audio." That probably means something is using the soundcard, how do I find out what it is, and turn it off?
<dogmeat> my ubuntu install doesn't have X installed. what packages should i install ?
<nothlit> sports_fan, sudo aptitude install openssh-server && sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Kootaphor> orion2012 - I did exactly that: and just used avahi-browse to see if it was up...it looks like it is.
<necrodrako> where do i get 'rm'
<FluxAR> jrib, yes, but how can I restore now my dpkg database? Now I can't use apt or dpkg because of that pending action :(
<brainsik> nothlit: ssh will start automatically on install
<kitche> dogmeat: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dogmeat> thanks
<chalcedony> necrodrako: rm isn't in there?
<davascript_work> thats not good if it starts without you telling it to
<jrib> FluxAR: can you pastebin 'apt-cache policy k3d' please?
<chalcedony> necrodrako: maybe download bash first?
<FluxAR> jrib, of course... just a sec
<necrodrako> what is rm
<necrodrako> does rm stand for something?
<davascript_work> remove
<chalcedony> necrodrako: rm ReMove
<necrodrako> add/ramove?
<jrib> necrodrako: type 'whatis rm' in a terminal
<necrodrako> remove*
<davascript_work> just remove
<FluxAR> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35974/
<davascript_work> or man rm
<B_H> what's the package name for Midnight commander ?
<davascript_work> mc
<chalcedony> I get an error when trying to open Audacity (sound program): "there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or record audio." That probably means something is using the soundcard, how do I find out what it is, and turn it off?
<salim> hi, why does this work : alias test2="GTK_IM_MODULE=scim firefox" and then test2 makes that I want, but when I define that alias in .bashrc and call it, it starts firefox but not with scim, GTK_IM_MODULE keeps unchanged, can s.b. help me?
<rizo_> Hi, I need mounting reiserfs partition using fstab anybody help? please
<salim> @rizo_ what is the problem?
<evad> chalcedony: I usually do "lsof /dev/snd/*" in a terminal, or "lsof /dev/dsp" (do both commands)
<rizo_> it won't mount
<salim> error messages?
<rizo_> i get failed
<davascript_work> what error
<B_H> davascript_work, http://www.phpfi.com/182813
<rizo_> heres the line in fstab
<jrib> FluxAR: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/k3d.postinst
<meshyf> Anyone know of a way to connect to xfire in linux?
<orion2012> jrib: FluxAR: there's a "hacky" solution at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/olive/+bug/64848
<B_H> davascript_work,  any idea ?
<meshyf> !xfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<davascript_work> i have ti installed on this box but i dont have ubuntu
<davascript_work> 1 min
<nothlit> meshyf, theres a gaim plugin for xfire
<rizo_> /dev/hdb3       /media/hdb3     reiserfs  users,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0
<nothlit> meshyf, theres a link to it on the xfire wikipedia page
<meshyf> nothlit: Thanks :D I'll go google it up.
<chalcedony> evad: ~$ lsof /dev/snd/*
<chalcedony> COMMAND     PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<chalcedony> mixer_app  4445 llhull   17u   CHR  116,6      7298 /dev/snd/controlC0
<chalcedony> alsamixer 23662 llhull    3u   CHR  116,6      7298 /dev/snd/controlC0
<chalcedony> ~$ lsof /dev/dsp
<chalcedony> COMMAND     PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<chalcedony> firefox-b 22547 llhull   88u   CHR   14,3      7286 /dev/dsp
<FluxAR> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35976/
<nothlit> !pastebin | chalcedony
<ubotu> chalcedony: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chalcedony> ~$
<FluxAR> orion2012, let's see that hacky solution.
<chalcedony> evad: none of those should block Audacity should the?
<Kootaphor> Is it a problem if you can ping your local machines via IP number and not via hostname? How would one fix that?
<rizo_> /dev/hdb3 /media/hdb3 reiserfs users,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0
<evad> chalcedony: firefox is using /dev/dsp
<rizo_> what the problem with taht
<dogmeat> my /etc/apt/sources.list lists hosts that fail to allow package fetches. is there an package that will select a good server?
<chalcedony> ahh!
<chalcedony> ok ty evad :)
<jrib> orion2012: thanks, FluxAR did you look over that thread, would save some time :)
<nothlit> rizo_, just use defaults 0 2
<evad> chalcedony: close firefox, or the tab/window which is doing sound
<FluxAR> jrib, I'm looking at it now... let's see
<rizo_> okay i will try
<evad> Sadly, on most linux/ubuntu installs, it's not easy for the users to do multiple applications using the sound card at once
<B_H> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/source/mc
<rizo_> is there of remounting from fstab without restarting the kernel
<B_H> mc but didnt work :(
<pi1l> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<ubun> my only complaint about ubuntu so far is cut/paste not working consistently
<kitche> rizo
<rizo_> is there of way of remounting from fstab without restarting the kernel
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone have a default /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf handy? I accidentally tossed mine... and now all but one site point to the first virtual host ..
<rizo_> yes?
<kitche> rizo_: with fstab you just enter the infromation in then do mount <device>
<nothlit> rizo_, sudo mount -a
<davascript_work> it might not be in apt
<rizo_> thanks
<linux_kid> where do you set the document root in apache2?
<yohan> i'm looking for linux games warez, does anyone know where i can find it?
<nothlit> rizo_, or you could use sudo umount -a; sudo mount -a
<pi1l> !ipodlinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipodlinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FirstStrike> ....
<sports_fan> aptitude gave me a undefined error symbol error
<davascript_work> B_H: its mc on gentoo and i cant find it on these debian boxes
<FirstStrike> yohan: You won't find warez here.
<nothlit> yohan, we don't support illegal material here
<mc44> pi1l: rockbox
<davascript_work> just install by source
<rizo_> i got an error
<rizo_> wrong fs type
<yohan> yeah im sorry
<B_H> aha ok
<w3ccv> rizo_, some *nix have a 'mountall' command that mounts everything from fstab that isn't mounted
<rizo_> bad superblock on /dev/hdb3,
<pi1l> !rockbox
<yohan> but id just like a channel name or a link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rockbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !ipod | pi1l
<ubotu> pi1l: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<nothlit> rizo_, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Lam_> yohan: and i'd like a unicorn.
<FirstStrike> yohan: Once again, you're on your own.
<rizo_> i did mount -a
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pi1l> thanx
<mc44> pi1l: http://www.rockbox.org/
<rizo_> got the the error bad superblock on /dev/hdb3,
<davascript_work> mount -a
<davascript_work> that will mount everything in fstab
<yohan> what? im sorry
<LjL> yohan: no. warez.
<yohan> ok im sorry
<nothlit> yohan the entire freenode network does not support illegal material
<kitche> nothlit: kinda late there :)
<jrib> FluxAR: my suggestion was going to be to edit /var/lib/dpkg/status and fix the error
<linux_kid> where is the part of the .conf file in apache2 where you set the document root
<FluxAR> jrib, but I can't see which is the error
<nothlit> kitche, oh rofl... i have enter/exit message blindness
<jrib> FluxAR: someone wrote Python-versions and it should be Python-version without the 's'
<d1gital> allright i just upgraded to edgy...... time to reboot
<dogmeat> how can i set up my /etc/apt/sources.list with good package host servers?
* boink just did too
<d1gital> if i dont come back... it's because dsomething wen terribly wrong...
<FluxAR> jrib, Ok .... I'll try.
<LinAsH> linux_kid, you mean in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default ?
<boink> edgy appears to be working after that first reboot
<jrib> FluxAR: make a backup before editing that file
* boink wonders how edgy will not work
<linux_kid> LinAsh thanks
<cntb> why left alt turned to be ISO_next_group ?what is that ISO_next _group in keyboard definitions ?
<anto9us> anyone up for a quiz in about an hour? In #ubuntu-trivia if you're up for a bit of fun/showing off/frustration
<ubun> kool
<sports_fan> ok it's not booting ssh
<sports_fan> i need remote access to this box
<sports_fan> we had it working last night
<vonderer> hi there!
<kitche> sports_fan: go to /etc/init.d/ and see if you have the sshd script in there and if it's executable
<ubun> ubuntu needs a better default irc client than xchat
<vonderer> where can i find packages, downloaded with apt-get?
<jrib> vonderer: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<vonderer> thx
<orion2012> ubun: there's xchat-gnome, which is the edgy default, which is pretty much the same thing :)
<kitche> ubun: well considering xchat is one of the more popular irc clients but there is others
<sports_fan> i only have a ssh
<ubun> is there a gui front end to irssi?
<Spee_Der> ubun: I'm using the irc built into Opera.
<orion2012> ubun: or irssi, my personal favorite
<sports_fan> no sshd
<FluxAR> jrib, orion2012 : thanks for your helping today! I solved my problem!
<orion2012> ubun: no
<ubun> irssi is nice even in console
<jrib> FluxAR: great, how did you end up doing it?
<kitche> sports_fan: do you have anything ssh in there?
* boink uses irssi
<DARKGuy> ubun: it is :)
* j0rd uses irssi
* DARKGuy does too
<Spee_Der> Good evening DARK
<boink> for gui, use xchat
<sports_fan> all i have is one file called ssh
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Evenin' :) how it's goin' ^^
<kitche> sports_fan: that might be the script
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Brrrrrrr for the moment anyway, you ?
<sports_fan> when i execute it tells me can't load some key file
<ziox> hi
<ziox> is there anyone in here?
<Hexo[AG] > Ok so I formatted this hdd with ext3, but I can't write to it because I'm not owner? O.o
<Spee_Der> I am very much enjoying this dual monitor thingy DARK, thanks for the help !
<FluxAR> jrib, editing /var/lib/dpkg/status :-)
<kitche> sports_fan: are you sudoing /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ziox> hi
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: heh, same @_@ and changing iDesk for Rox :) it's way better ^^
<sports_fan> yes
<belfegorash> does ubuntu 5.04 suports skype?
<ziox> im a noob here...?
<sports_fan> i'm actually IN the folder
<alek66> how so I set a keycode so when pressed it opens a program'
<sports_fan> do i not need to be ?
<DARKGuy> !anyone | ziox
<ubotu> ziox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<j0rd> belfegorash: it's more like does skype support ubuntu
<DARKGuy> lol
<j0rd> belfegorash: but the answer is yes, download the debian package from their website
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Really, I'll have a look tomorrow when I return from Boston area and have time to do so.
<ubun> how can i get gnome terminal to not conflict with irssi as far as switching hidden windows with ALT+n ?
<josh_> how do i add wmv/avi support to kaffine?
<belfegorash> yes i download
<belfegorash> and is deb file
<jrib> ubun: I disabled the shortcuts in gnome-terminal's prefs
<belfegorash> how to install?
<boink> josh: you need to adjust your sources.list
<boink> then install w32codecs
<j0rd> belfegorash: dpkg -i *.deb
<ziox> Depeche mode rules!
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: It really is :) though, icons are way larger (like, 64x64 and I dunno where to change the size >.<) but it's alright nonetheless, even prettier too and easier to set up :D
<sports_fan> i need ssh_nost_rsa_key
<josh_> i have the codecs installed
<Hexo[AG] > So when I format a drive using GParted and mount it there, I can't write to it from user account?
<Hexo[AG] > This is all so confusing
<belfegorash> ok i will try
<j0rd> belfegorash: as root bttw
<Hexo[AG] > I tried changing permissions, but it doesn't allow me, presumably because I'm not root :/
<josh_> next?
<kitche> sports_fan: it doen't matter but you don't have the ssh keys that should be made when sshd is started
<jrib> Hexo[AG] : how did you try?
<worldjam> hello is there an easy way to go from 64bit ubuntu to 32bit or just need to download the 32bit and delete the 64bit?
<jrib> worldjam: reinstall
<Hexo[AG] > right click in the file browser and properties? :S
<j0rd> Hexo[AG] : you have to be root to change that permission
<Hexo[AG] > I can't make out how to use chmod :(
<jrib> Hexo[AG] : join me in #ubuntu-classroom please   /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Thanks for the heads-up on that, I have made note and will scope it out as well . . . . For the moment, I'm just chillin' with a few cold ones after a long work day. . . .  Hope all is well with you too..
<j0rd> Hexo[AG] : chmod ugo+rwx $FILE
<josh_> chmod {attrib} {file}
<j0rd> u = user, g = group, o = other, r = read, w = write, x = execute
<j0rd> Hexo[AG] : ^
<kitche> j0rd: won't work for a volume
<josh_> man chmod
<j0rd> kitche: chmod?
<ubun> jrib: i disabled them but they're still working, even after i restarted gnome-terminal :/
<worldjam> so there is no way to just install a 32bit over the top of a 64bit you just have to format?
<jrib> ubun: weird
<kitche> j0rd: he wants permissions to write to a volume or disk as user
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Hehe, that's really nice :) - it is thanks ^^ learnin' some Mono and such =)
<Spee_Der> Hmmmmm
<freesun> hello, if there is a driver for a piece of hardware that is written for RedHat, but sourcecode is included, would it, recompiled work under ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> Hm, chown?
<j0rd> kitche: Hexo[AG]  login as root then and do it
<belfegorash> when i login as root ...i write sudo...and?
<j0rd> belfegorash: sudo su -
<lubix> you dont long in as root
<j0rd> belfegorash: will get you into root
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Where to locate ROX ? I did apt-cache search rox and WOW, what a list it provided. . . .
<kitche> j0rd: well considering ubuntu doesn't use root by default but you can do the same thing with umask when you mount it
<belfegorash> ok
<sports_fan> ok, so it's not starting
<j0rd> belfegorash: or `sudo $cmdToRunAsRoot
<j0rd> belfegorash: or `sudo $cmdToRunAsRoot`
<sports_fan> whats a workaround?
<orion2012> sports_fan: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server"
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Lol! it is big xD (tip: when doing apt-cache search and know a part of the package you want, you can type the first letters and tab completion will come! :D), rox-filer is what you want ^^
<j0rd> kitche: that's what i would have suggested, but i dont want to explain that to him
<sports_fan> ok
<ubun> jrib: actually i did it wrong nm, it works
<j0rd> kitche: i'd run the GUI thinger he's using with `sudo gparted` and do what ever he needs like that
<ubuntu> does ATI drivers support radeon 9200?
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Aha ! Thanks. I was looking at that too, will scope it out and see what kind of havock I can reek into this computer. . . . .
<sports_fan> nope\
<sports_fan> nothing
<sports_fan> same error
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Haha xD you're welcome, good luck setting it up :) if you use fluxbox o blackbox or anything related, you can follow a HowTo I found to set it up here too ^^
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Danke' shein. . .
<belfegorash> i canot login
<ValMarko> Hello :) I need plugins for watching Tv on firefox browser. Anybody help me?
<DARKGuy> ^^
<ValMarko> plugins equivalent to w media player
<belfegorash> where i put password?
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: It's installing now. . . .
<gilt> hello everybody
<DARKGuy> ValMarko: mplayer is the WMP for Firefox under Linux
<cntb> pls any expert in international keyboard tuning
<gilt> can anybody tell me what version of video4linux does ubuntu has in kernel
<ValMarko> where can I get it?
<DARKGuy> ValMarko: I installed it using Automatix2, I dunno how would it be if you want to install it manually
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Nice :)
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<DARKGuy> Actually..
<sports_fan> ok , i was wrong, it works now, i had a typo .. THANKS for you help !!
<ValMarko> automatix2? tanks
<kitche> sports_fan you have to generate the keys manually most likely
<DARKGuy> ValMarko: check what ubotu says :P
<ubun> now i'm scared to use automatix :(
<DARKGuy> =S
<ValMarko> Worksforme? where can I get it?
<DARKGuy> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<freesun> If I have driver source code, does it matter for which distribution of linux it was written or it will instatnly run on ubuntu? it's usb->serial convertor driver
<sebastian_> I've had huge problems with automatix. I can't recommend it.
<belfegorash> dpkg -i skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb...and it doesnt working
<ubun> i could apt-get everything i need anyway
<DARKGuy> every machine is different :P
<ubun> dont see the point of using a script
<Kootaphor> orion2012 - re: the avahi stuff - I have no /etc/defaults/avahi-daemon file - but I do have an /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf file--same thing?
<LjL> belfegorash: sudo dpkg
<LjL> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kitche> freesun: doesn't matter since a driver will hook into the kernel anyways
<orion2012> Kootaphor: no
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Nice ! 8-)
<freesun> thanks kitche
<j1p> Is there a command I can use to figure out what my video card is? I know its integrated but I'm not sure what exactly it is
<belfegorash> i am logged as root
<agent> how do i check what device was mounted at a certain mount point if it is not listed in fstab?
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: =) it is, way better than iDesk in some aspects :P (and it doesn't conflicts with the composite manager!)
<ValMarko> So you recomend Worksforme?
<belfegorash> error processing skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb (--install):
<belfegorash>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<agent> j1p: lspci
<orion2012> Kootaphor: If you don't have the /etc/defaults file, then something is _wrong_. Like I said earlier, you either accidentally removed it or don't have the package installed. Try reinstalling it.
<ubun> easyubuntu might be safer than automatix
<kitche> j1p: you can do glxinfo|grep driver and find out what driver it is using
<agent> j1p: lspci -v or even lspci -vv for a but load of info
<j1p> thanks agent and kitche
<orion2012> Kootaphor: when I say package, I mean avahi-daemon
<agent> j1p: also, try lshw
<LjL> belfegorash: it would help if you "cd"d to the right directory first... possibly "cd ~/Desktop" if it was downloaded to the desktop
<LjL> Ubotu, tell belfegorash about cli | belfegorash, see the private message from Ubotu
<lubix> ! ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Almost too easy really. It does look nice though. I will leave it open for now as we are preparing for dinner and family movie. Will check into it deeper this weekend some time. Thanks for the heads-up again !  ;)
<DARKGuy> I wonder... does anybody know why in ktorrent, the speed goes up for a bit, then goes to zero, increases and decreases again... that never happened to me in Windows, is it normal? oO
<belfegorash> yes is in the desktop
<kitche> DARKGuy: that is normal it is bittorrent after all
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Hehe okay, you're welcome :D - ah, have fun and enjoy ^^
<agent> DARKGuy: it did that in windows too... windows just lies and tells you that it is constant
<DARKGuy> kitche: weird, uTorrent/Azureus in Win don't do that here =/ or maybe they do and don't show it? oO
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Ciao amigo & gracias ! ! !
<DARKGuy> agent: Lol I see
<Kootaphor> orion2012: hmm..I just did a "ls | grep defaults" and I got nothing.  I did just remove and reinstall avahi-daemon. I'm stuck.
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: ^^ Ciao :D
<gilt> can anybody tell me what version of video4linux does ubuntu has in kernel
<agent> DARKGuy: don't trust windows for anything :)
<kitche> DARKGuy: it depends on who your connected to and such also
<DARKGuy> agent: since I entered the Linux world, not anymore :P
<DARKGuy> kitche: I see o.o;
<MagicFab> anyone from WV, USA ? Looking for any loco teams in or around WV
<max_> where do you turn on the menu and kmenu transparency?
<agent> DARKGuy: well, assuming that you have the same internet connection and are connected to the same node... the thing is, you may be using some far away unstable note - in truth, it could also be the bt client you are using - it may be buggy but the chances are very slim on that one
<cntb> can left alt be both for alt-tab "walk through windows " and ISO_next_group as keyboard language changer ?
<cntb> pls
<gilt> hello guys..anybody tell me what version of video4linux does ubuntu has in kernel
<zeR> Hi
<ashley_> sup
<orion2012> Kootaphor: "dpkg --list avahi*", does avahi-daemon turn up in the output?
<ashley_> I love autmatix in ubuntu p
<agent> DARKGuy: note = node... you are using the internet and are sharing files - there are a lot of things that happen but don't worry, it is very normal for your connection to go up and down especially when there are not many people sharing that file
<ValMarko> where can I get WorksForMe?
<ashley_> plus beryl I don't use windows anymore
<agent> gilt: the version that came with the kernel :)
<zeR> Ich wrde gerne auf meinen Webserver ein Skript stellen, dass nur die Eingabe eines youTube-Links bentigt und daraus ein MPG-File zum Download anbietet. Wei jemand vielleicht, ob es sowas schon gibt oder ob etwas berhaupt realisierbar ist?
<DARKGuy> agent: I think you may be right - then again, Azureus just doesn't work if I kill the X because of (I assume) corrupt downloaded bits, and bittornado doesn't resume the torrents so :P
<DARKGuy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gilt> <agent> nice one..was a great help:)
<DARKGuy> agent: I see o.o;
<cntb> can left alt be both for alt-tab "walk through windows " and ISO_next_group as keyboard language changer ?
<agent> gilt: i know... i soooooooooo tried hard on that one :P
<DARKGuy> Ktorrent is the best one I've found xD;
<tonyyarusso> ValMarko: We have no idea what you're talking about.
<asgilder> Can you restore grub if you just have the Shipit! cd?
<gilt> <you bet u were waiiting for this one
<ashley_> I heard you can use utorrent with wine
<kitche> ValMarko: WorksForMe is a saying
<LjL> !WorksForMe | ValMarko
<ubotu> ValMarko: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<max_> asgilder: yes
<ubun> heh ubuntu says 'there is one update waiting' not used to linux doing that
<agent> DARKGuy: well, that azureus thing is probably a bug in azureus - the question remains whether that means its a "real" bug or the bug that azureus uses java :)
<kitche> ashley_: yes you can but it's not really called utorrent anymore anyways
<max_> !grub | asgilder
<ubotu> asgilder: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DARKGuy> agent: Maybe both ;) xD
<ubun> bt clients should be made in python imo
<asgilder> I went through all that, and just lost Windows, too.
<ashley_> it's not kitche whats it called?
<max_> no
<agent> DARKGuy: probably....
<agent> ubun: try deluge
<max_> asgilder: you didnt lose it
<max_> asgilder: you have to make a menu entry
<kitche> ashley_: well considering that BitTorrent owns utorrent now
<asgilder> Ah.
<max_> asgilder: hold for link
<ashley_> really:O thats news to me kitche haha
<max_> asgilder: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<amonkey> i'm looking for some software that can take podcasts(rss feeds) and burn them on a audio cd-rw automagically. anyone heard of something like it?
<agent> DARKGuy: you are on kde, right? ive never had a problem with the default bt client in gnome, except that it is not possible to download multiple files at the same time (but thats not a bug) - you can try deluge its developed by ubuntu enthusiasts... it has its own forum on ubuntuforums
<ashley_> anyone try the torrent downloader in opera?
<kitche> amonkey: I only know of a script but not a program
<B_H> i have mc now :P
<ubun> mc?
<amonkey> kitche, any pointer is good
<ubun> ashley_ i have, it's good
<DARKGuy> agent: actually, I'm in Fluxbox installed in a Xubuntu distro :P, and I can't recall the name of the default bt client in gnome.. what was it?
<ashley_> kewl brb
<amaia_> i keep receiving this error in the logs: Dec  8 22:53:35 sun postfix/qmgr[21485] : warning: connect to transport smtp-amavis: Connection refused but i have no call to amavis in the postfix files (i already made a grep amavis * in the /etc/postfix dir). how is this possible?
<agent> gilt: i tried and i have no idea how to find the version of v4l (without digging through kernel sources)
<agent> DARKGuy:  gnome-btdownload
<ValMarko> I just installed MpLayer but nothing happens when I try to watch tv on firefox
<Kootaphor> Having given up on avahi-- how do people listen to music over a Wireless Lan in their house (specifically, on different floors?  I have samba shares (ie just mount and pretend its a local hard drive) , but there's sometimes skipping. How have folks solved this problem? Maybe with a program that knows how to buffer?
<jrib> ValMarko: did you install the plugin for firefox?  What package did you install?
<ValMarko> ummm... just mplayer. from synaptic
<ashley_> ValMarko, autmatix install all the plugins for firefox
<pozdiy> what are the libs for OpenGL support under Edgy?
<kitche> Kootaphor: well for stuff to be buffered you need to install a server like icecast or shoutcast
<jrib> ValMarko: install mozilla-mplayer
<lubix> ! automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<DavidRiep> hi everyone
<ValMarko> thanks
<DavidRiep> I was wondering if I could ask for some help? :)
<lubix> automatix is a bad idea
<kitche> !ask|DavidRiep
<ubotu> DavidRiep: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Marsmensch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ashley_> what's wrong with automatix?
<DavidRiep> ok :) I was wondering how do I un rar programs in linux?
<jrib> !rar | DavidRiep
<ubotu> DavidRiep: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ashley_> I used to use easy ubuntu but its not supported in edgy
#ubuntu 2006-12-09
<lubix> !automatix | ashley_
<ubotu> ashley_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ubun> what's wrong with installing codecs manually
<kitche> ashley_: people have broken their install with it many times and I know LjL is getting tired in helping people fix it
<ubun> at least ubuntu has dependency resolution
<DavidRiep> !info unrar-fre
<ubotu> Package unrar-fre does not exist in any distro I know
<DavidRiep> thank you
<kitche> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<jrib> DavidRiep: use unrar-nonfree, unrar-free won't open much
<ashley_> hmm
<elotro> erver irc.ciudad.com.ar
<ashley_> I know it installed some things that didn't show up like picassa
<amaia_> IMHO automatix is helping a lot of people migrating from window$ to linux. you make it sound like it is a clock bomb :D
<DARKGuy> agent: ah yes, I've tried that one too, didn't like it much :P
<jrib> can the automatix discussion be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<DARKGuy> Not to start a flamefight, but I agree with amaia_ oO
<DARKGuy> roger that :P
<lubix> ashley_: they are on your computer you just have to run from terminal
<lubix> jrib: why?
<LjL> lubix: because it is not ontopic.
<jrib> lubix: because #ubuntu is for support
<lubix> ok
<lubix> sorry
<asgilder> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lubix> i was done talking about it anywaysw
<DavidRiep> what about playing wmv files in unbuntu what do I use?
<ashley_> me too
<jrib> !wmv | DavidRiep
<LjL> Ubotu, tell DavidRiep about wmv | DavidRiep, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubotu> DavidRiep: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> :/
<ashley_> lubix, I tried from terminal
<ashley_> picassa
<ashley_> but it didn't run
<lubix> ashley_ does it say invalid command or something else?
<ashley_> maybe thats not the command meh
<ashley_> nope
<amaia_> DARKGuy, i dont want either...  but the message looks too hard for the non-geeks
<lubix> ashley_: check out the website
<DARKGuy> amaia_: well we can discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want, I'm there anyways xD
<ashley_> lubix, yea theres an idea lol... after my pizza:D
<ashley_> test
<LjL> failed
<ValMarko> I just installed mozilla-mplayer plugin but it connects, connects... and nothing happens
<ashley_> I find mplayer plugin doesn't work on new windows media
<lubix> ashley_: you need the win32 codecs
<ValMarko> uau... where can I get them ?
<jrib> !w32codecs > ValMarko
<ValMarko> tanks
<ashley_> lubix, yup got them installed, all I get is black screen, maybe because its pay per view streaming im not sure
<ashley_> lubix, I get sound though
<ValMarko> where can I get w32codecs ?
<lostinc> Is there a program or set of programs that can help recover deleted files from a ext3 formatted hard-drive?
<anto9us> *ding dong* This is a public announcement. A quiz will commence in #ubuntu-trivia in just over 5 minutes time. So, if you're up for a bit of fun/showing off/frustrated typing and angst as someone beats you to the answer. Then please join #ubuntu-trivia. Thank you for your attention. *dong ding*
<ashley_> theres paid versions im sure lostinc , I remember seeing them when I was trying to recover files in windows
<lostinc> yes I see lots of those I just cant believe that there isnt and Os version of them
<kitche> ValMarko: it should have said where to ge them here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<finalbeta> How do I show the full path of files when using the "ls" command? Can't figure it out from the man.
<fredrich> there seems to be something screwy with prism2_cs, when i try to modprobe it it just "isnt there", anyone have any ideas?
<crashzor> anybody know who to change the default session under LTSP ?
<emosamurai> Hi, I've just gotten Ubuntu.
<ashley_> anyone had problems with gdesklets only  going down to half the screen then stopping, i can't seem to put them on the bottom of my screen
<emosamurai> I reboot my computer, but it won't run off the live cd.
<ashley_> lol hi emosamurai nice nick
<emosamurai> It's awesome.
<emosamurai> Wanna hear the explanation?
<ashley_> sure
<fredrich> FATAL: Module prism2_cs not found. :(
<emosamurai> Okay, the thing is, samurai are emo.
<ashley_> lmao why?
<emosamurai> They think it's okay to cry(really) and they write poems about death and the evanescence of beauty.
<emosamurai> Plus, when they get depressed, they cut themselves.
<d1gital> I have just upgraded to edgy from dapper, and now my wireless does not work.
<ashley_> lmao Im putting that on my msn status message my friends will get a kick out of that
<d1gital> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<emosamurai> So yeah, samurai are emo.
<bat0> fredrich: try find /lib/modules -name "prism*"
<emosamurai> I was just wondering, what the hell should I do to make my boot cd boot?
<emosamurai> When I restart my computer, it goes to the battery recalibration screen, and then straight to Windows.
<emosamurai> It doesn't start up Ubuntu.
<emosamurai> What should I do?
<fredrich> bat0, theres a heap of prism2_cs modules for the different kernels
<ashley_> did you go into your bios emosamurai
<ashley_> and change the boot order?
<emosamurai> No... how do you do that?
<emosamurai> :.(...
<emosamurai> The periods are tears.
<ashley_> um press f10 I think when your computer boots
<emosamurai> I see.
<ashley_> or f12
<anto9us> quiz as started folks... join #ubuntu-trivia to join in
<xpander25007> greetings
<emosamurai> I see.
<emosamurai> Thanks!
<xpander25007> can anyone help me with a c-development issue with ubuntu?
<ashley_> np
<mikefoo> find . -name *.mp3 -exec id3info '{}' \; | grep -Hi string - The filename is "standard input" I think im missing an option in the exec, how can I get the filename also. Anyone know?
<xpander25007> ?
<nicola> is there a way to determine which packages got installed recently ?
<DavidRiep> thanks for your help guys it's been great! :)
<xpander25007> for c development... is there an IDE or similar you can recommend?
<idefix_> it isn't so that when you once post a problem here some lawful hackers can fix it while you're away from your PC?
<mjr> xpander25007, shan't recommend, but options include anjuta, eclipse, kdevelop
<bat0> xpander25007: i like eclipse
<cntb> setxkbmap -option grp:lswitch,grp:lalt_toggle,caps:shift_lock,grp_led:scroll,numpad:microsoft,grp:alt_shift_toggle
<cntb> what is wrong
<cntb> alt+shift  wont change language
<wylde> what does it mean when the nickserve sends me this:  If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>?
<j1p> Has anyone installed the newer Intel 915GM drivers on their laptop?
<xpander25007> mjr, thanks, which is the lightest?
<xpander25007> bat0, eclipse works for C?
<mjr> xpander25007, possibly anjuta. And yes it does.
<cox377> can anyone recommend a way to speed up ubuntu
<cox377> its feeling a little sluggish recently
<cox377> not sure why
<mjr> see eclipse-cdt
<speeddemon8803> cox377 more ram maybe...but that costs a lil
<Rasta> i installed the nvidia-xgl package with synaptic but when i type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" i get this message: "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<wylde> cox377: try using xfce
<Rasta> the nvidia driver for your running kernel." , someone has a troble with that before? i cant seem to install beryl :(
<cox377> wylde: i didnt really want to move away from ubuntu
<cox377> wylde: just looking for tweaks
<wylde> it is ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> it doesnt move it...it is..just a different desktop environment :)
<wylde> only with a differnt look
<cox377> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<speeddemon8803> thanks cox377 was about to do that :)
<xpander25007> thanks bat,mjr
<gilt> hello everybody...can anbody tell me where to get video 4 linyx 2 with framework version 2.0
<cox377> speeddemon8803: is there no way to actually speedit up? no tweaks
<speeddemon8803> do the xubuntu or you could do ram upgrades
<Rasta> there is a way so i can know what type of video card i have(ati/nvidia) with ubuntu?
<econobeing> so i can have the audio of a movie(VLC player) and music(rhythmbox) going at the same time, but i don't get video on my video. but i can't watch a youtube video and have rhythmbox going at the same time...
<Turtl1> hi, i have a slight problem
<mjr> Rasta, lspci
<Turtl1> my edgy won't boot anymore
<speeddemon8803> cox377 you could try those suggestions
<gilt> hello everybody...can anbody tell me where to get video 4 linux 2 with framework version 2.0
<Rasta> mjr, ok ill try
<mjr> Rasta, it'll spew out contents of your box, there should be a line or two about display or vga controllers
<Turtl1> it stops at Loading Enterprise Volume Management
<econobeing> actually sometimes the video shows, like when i double click the videofile and it opens, but as soon as i click on the video player or anything it blacks out
<gilt> <turtl1> what the probl;em
<cox377> speeddemon8803: ok so nothing without great change?
<speeddemon8803> um....im still kinda new so there might be other ways
* speeddemon8803 points to those guys
<speeddemon8803> they might now a few other ways so stay put :)
<Turtl1> gilt: Edgy stopped booting for me, it doesn't get past "Loading Enterprise Volume Management System" or something
<d1gita1> i just upgraded from dapper to edgy, for the sake of being able to use beryl.. now i just have one question.  how do i install beryl??
<mikefoo> find . -name *.mp3 -exec id3info '{}' \; | grep -Hi string - The filename is "standard input" I think im missing an option in the exec, how can I get the filename also. Anyone know?
<wylde> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<umgan> i have an issue w/ a newly formatted and mounted drive if anyone has a second
<gilt> i think filesystem has gone corrupted or some module problem...get a live cd and boot and do a filesystem check
<Turtl1> gilt: I'm booting off the live cd now
<tamgo> trying to get a guide for installing enlightenment 17 in edgy. Everything I fine is at least a year old and has some strange hacks. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<mjr> mikefoo, strange, that seems about right to me
<d1gita1> i know what beryl does, i just need to know how to install/us it
<Turtl1> gilt: how do i do a filesystem check?
<wylde> will a pentium 2 run xubuntu fine?\
<d1gita1> fsck
<wylde> it tells ya on the page
<mjr> wylde, yes; it's more about the memory
<wylde> mjr: thanks
<gilt> <turtl1> fsck
<umgan> i formatted an ntfs drive to ext3 and set fstab to mount the drive and i can get to the folder just fine.  However the drive does not show up on my desktop or in places->computer....is there any way to add it?
<Jewsus> o_o
<j1p> Has anyone installed the newer Intel 915GM drivers on their laptop? Or know how to enable 3d acceleration on i810 driver?
<Turtl1> gilt: thanks, are there any options i should be passing? I have a SATA laptop hard drive that's configured for dual boot
<d1gita1> could someone just point me in the right direction as to where to find a beryl .deb or an apt repository for it?
<wylde> dlgital: you need to edit your repository list I think
<wylde> dlgital: then apt-get will do it
<Turtl1> d1gita1: there's a few Howtos in the Ubuntu forums depending on which graphics card you have
<d1gita1> which repositories should i add?
<Turtl1> gilt: it just says that the filesystem is clean when I do fsck /dev/sda2
<gilt> <turtl1>ok..try to reboot and see
<gilt> <turtl1>if it doesnot work there meay be some module confliction
<agent> how do i check what device was mounted at a certain mount point if it is not listed in fstab?
<umgan> anyone have time to help me out w/ a drive that works but doesnt show up on the desktop?
<Turtl1> gilt: thanks
<gilt> turtl1>ok
<gilt> good luck
<ubun> when i right-click on my ipod device on the desktop to eject it it won't let me, says only root can unmount it, is there a way to get sudo or somethin to work from the right click menu?
<agent> ubun: there is something wrong with how it is being mounted or used
<ubun> i'm not using it abnormally as far as i know :/
<agent> ubun: it may be that you are not closing all applications that are using it or you have an application that refuses to close (even if it looks like it is closed)
<ubun> if i just pull the ipod out without ejecting it first whats the worst that can happen?
<agent> ubun: filesystem corrupts (= you have to format it)
<agent> ubun: it should not hurt the hardware though
<dave> is there some new mp3 codec that ubuntu doesnt support by default?
<dave> i just got a bunch of mp3's offo f ktorrent, and none of them seem to work at all
<mjr> dave, no, it's the same old mp3 that ubuntu doesn't support by default
<ubun> ubuntu doesnt support any mp3 by default
<mjr> !restrictedformats|dave
<ubotu> dave: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dave> well you know what i mean, above about beyond gstreamer
<umgan> any idea how to add an icon for a newly formatted drive to the desktop? and places -> computer
<agent> there is more than one version of mp3?
<dave> i dunno thats what im wonderin
<agent> dave: that would not make sense... why would it still be called mp3? :)
<ubun> well mp4 maybe but that's diff :P
<mjr> well, I've seen some mp3 audio files packaged in wavs, maybe it's something similarly exotic
<agent> dave: gstreamer does nto support mp3 by default
<addicted68098> mp4 is more compressed
<ubun> vlc media player plays mp3s by default but ubuntu doesnt come with vlc by default
<dave> can someone try this for me? http://projectlink.homelinux.com/cometogether.mp3
<umgan> i would reccoment downloading automatix2 and using it to install all the codecs and stuff you will need
<dave> well all other mp3's work
<agent> dave: don't download automatix :)
<agent> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dave> but i just got these albums off ktorrent and none of them seem to work, they're all full complete files, they just dont seem to be mp3's
<umgan> works fine for me if i just install 1 or 2 things at a time =P good for nubs like me
<agent> dave: if you hae mp3 support and that mp3 does not play it means its a broken mp3
<econobeing> my god
<dave> yeah but like 40 broken mp3's ?
<agent> :D
<econobeing> O_O i think i've fixed everything in ubuntu i needed
<umgan> lol econ
<econobeing> there's NOTHING that doesn't work like i want it to :O
<umgan> i have 1 more issue till i'm happy
<agent> econobeing: you should not have broken them in the first place ;P
<d1gita1> dave:  what mediaplayer are you using?
<agent> dave: that mp3 does not stream for me
<umgan> i jsut have a small problem (well im guessing its small)
<econobeing> well...you know, when it installs it doesn't like broadcom wifi, had to get 915 resolution, video codes, alsa audio didn't work, etc
<dave> http://projectlink.homelinux.com/cometogether.mp3 anyone mind confirming that this is corrupted so i dont continue this search for nothing
<dave> ok
<dave> so corrupted files
<econobeing> it's time for a celebration 40
<agent> dave: are you trying to stream these or playing them?
<dave> just play them
<x-r00t-x> hi guys
<ubun> wish i wasnt such a ubuntu noob, so i wouldn't have to keep booting windows to do stuff i need in a hurry
<dave> i just popped it on my webserver to see if anyone else had any luck
<agent> dave: give me 2 min download is taking a long time
<ubun> though slowly but surely ubuntu is replacing windows for me
<agent> ubun: like what?
<dave> ive been windows free for almost a year now
<ubun> agent dealing with my ipod mostly and some graphics stuff in photoshop until i learn gimp, actually that's about it now
<dave> well except for that vmware
<ubun> the ipod stuff should be working but some stuff is lockin it
<agent> ubun: yeah, ipod is not good linux hardware... apple doesnt like you using ipod on linux ;)
<umgan> lol econ help me so i can say the same thing ={
<ubun> im not gonna go apple next time
<ubun> gonna get somethin nice that supports ogg
<agent> ubun: you would be surprised, but there are a LOT of great media players that even support open source files like ogg... no need for mp3!
<ubun> i prefer ogg or even ape to mp3
<wubrgamer> i'm buying a cowin iAudio x5l right now !
<wubrgamer> seriously
<wubrgamer> i have newegg open
<wubrgamer> it's in my ff browser !
<ubun> heh
<wubrgamer> hey guys, mind if i poll for an opinion speak of the devil ?
<wubrgamer> i have the option to purchase my model player in two different configurations, for the same price
<wubrgamer> would you rather have 10 gigs or a remote on your player ?
<econobeing> what's up with the swap
<agent> wubrgamer: does it support ogg?
<frajagon> -es
<kishan> hi i want to know how to acess ubuntu shared files using samba in windows ..i am able to access file from windows computer over my network but not my linux files in windows
<econobeing> i've never seen it get used
<wubrgamer> yes it does
<wubrgamer> but that doesn't matter
<agent> ubun: you know you can always sell that ipod and get something that uses ogg and works 100% in linux
<wubrgamer> my dillema is should I get 10 gigs or a remote ?
<econobeing> i'd be using 770MB/1GB of my ram and swap would be empty
<wubrgamer> (a nice remote)
<econobeing> does it only use it when absolutely necessary or something?
<agent> ubun: when i switched to linux years and years ago thats what i did.... sold all the crap windows hardware and bought linux friendly stuff
<ubun> =] 
<agent> how do i check what device was mounted at a certain mount point if it is not listed in fstab?
<jrib> agent: type 'mount'
<itsmabus> agent: mount
<kishan> sudo mount -a
<kishan> type that
<agent> err
<econobeing> i think i'm done with windows
<agent> mount -a mounts everything :)
<umgan> lol econ
<kishan> sure
<ashley_> w00t woot econobeing
<econobeing> well, now that everything works, i have no reason to use it :p
<agent> mount works
<reakin> can anyone help me figure out why my built-in soundcard stopped working after installing the latest ALSA drivers?
<agent> thank you jrib and itsmabus that was my stupid question for the week... who would have though it was that easy ;)
<itsmabus> reakin: do you have alsa compiled into the kernel?
<wubrgamer> well, laters
<umgan> could someone help me out w/ an icon/partition problem?
<jrib> !someone | umgan
<ubotu> umgan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genben> hi, i want to install ubuntu_edgy_server version but want to know if it will come with all libs, even tho' it has no X?
<umgan> jrib lol i did 3 times earlier =P
<kishan> can any one help with networking please i am unable to access my linux box from windows
<jrib> genben: "all the libs" ?  what libs?
<umgan> i know u all are busy
<genben> X libs, gtk
<agent> kishan: fix windows ;P
<kishan> sure agent
<kishan> lol
<agent> hehe
<jrib> umgan: describe the problem in one line
<kishan> agent do u know any thing about it
<agent> i have a quit one liner fix for you ;P
<php-freak_> hey guys ubuntu email program sucked all my e-mails from my yahoo inbox into its inbox how can I get them back into my web interface e-mail?
<agent> php-freak: are you using paid yahoo or free?
<gilt> hello everybody...can anbody tell me where to get video 4 linyx 2 with framework version 2.0
<WizCraker> if the server is on the local network but I want to use the local domain name to get to the server how would I go about doing that?
<tonyyarusso> php-freak_: Did you use POP?  If so, you can't.
<pluma> Is there a way to set up a program to be executed when the shell (e.g. tty1-6) idles for longer than a minute? Basically like blank, except it runs a program in the foreground (screensaver, basically) rather than blanking the screen.
<umgan> i unmounted a drive in ntfs...used gparted to format it to ext3.  with the help of a friend i got the drive remounted and i can access it with the file system.  However, the drive no longer shows on my desktop or in places --> computer
<php-freak_> tonyyarusso, yes i used pop
<tonyyarusso> :(
<php-freak> yea i know
<jrib> genben: no, but why would you want them on a server with no X?   You can install X later if you want, then you would get them
<funkyHat> Anyone got ipw2200 working with WPA-PSK?
<agent> php-freak: pop will usually erase your emails on server
<pluma> umgan: did you check your fstab?
<genben> jrib: there are a few app i needs that depend on X11 unfortunately
<jrib> genben: what apps?
<daniminas> i need to make a python script win SQLite... to use sqlite on ubuntu what i need to install? Thanks!
<genben> looking
<agent> php-freak: you are sol yahoo does not have any way of uploading files... you would have to send all your emails to your yahoo account (not good solution)
<umgan> pluma the NEW uuid is unknown so we replaced it with /media/hda1 and it works i'm not sure how else to edit the fstab to make the icon show
<php-freak> I Know that sucks
<jrib> genben: well when you install with apt, it will pull in whatever you need
<php-freak> fuck
<php-freak> damit pisses me off
<kishan> hi any one can help with samba sever
<jrib> !language | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> !samba | kishan
<ubotu> kishan: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<corevette> how do i improve the fps in world of warcraft?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<RawSewage> Question:  I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  then ESC before finishing.  now it says it's locked.  how can I unlock it
<RawSewage> I already tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pluma> umgan: if in doubt, remove the NTFS drive from /etc/fstab if it's in there and replace it with the correct ext3 partition's instructions. Then unmount it and remount it in the GNOME disk manager
<RawSewage>  /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<pluma> umgan: At least that's how I fixed a similar problem last week ^^
<umgan> pluma ok i did the first part of that...thats how we got it working....but let me try that second part
* agent just received a ide-to-usb cable... cool beans! use old hd as a portable storage device or hook up any cd/dvd drive with usb without paying the crazy price for an "external" drive
<cntb> any chance for links like mms://athav01.forthnet.gr/polis in ubuntu ?
<umgan> pluma can i use pysdm to unmount and remount?
<w3ccv> RawSewage, off hand I don't know where lock files are kept u U, probably in /var/lock - find the dpkg lock and remove it.
<ashley_> corvette check out my friends website http://www.niknights.net/
<batina> i new to linux. can somebody tell me how can i read UDF dvds?
<RawSewage> w3ccv, ok ty
<pluma> umgan: Actually, I just rebooted, but I guess unmounting should work too.
<aSt3raL_>  /join #avr
<umgan> pluma hmm no change...i also tried rebooting earlier
<genben> jrib: can't remember but is to do with rails + mongrel + nginx etc
<aSt3raL_> heh
<umgan> pluma the drive works fine itsjust that theres no icon
<jrib> genben: well whatever is available to the desktop is available to the server, they use the same repository
<genben> nm, i'll deal with it as happens
<genben> thank you
<pluma> umgan: Hm... odd. Does it appear properly in the GNOME disk info stuffs (disk admin, space monitor in System Monitor)?
<pluma> s/space monitor/devices tab/
<umgan> pluma it shows up in system monitor file systems tab...if thats not what u mean i'ms till a bit of a nub ><
<reakin> can anyone help me figure out why my built-in soundcard stopped working after installing the latest ALSA drivers? alsaconf detects it, says it is installing what is necessary, but aplay -l still says the soundcard is not working.  It is an HDA-Intel, I also have an RME HDSP Multiface that is somewhat working.
<pluma> umgan: I mean the GUI based programs. Menu->System->Administration->Disks for example
<econobeing> ktorrent seems to be moving rather slowly
<cmt^^> !mp3
<umgan> hmm i dont have one called disks
<umgan> pluma hmm i dont have one called disks
<umgan> pluma however it shows up on pydsm jsut fine
<cmt^^> Where did the bot go?
<MikeyMike> does anyone know if there is a plugin for gaim that logs the away messages of others?
<cmt^^> ubotu -
<cmt^^> hm
<pluma> umgan: try gksu disks-admin
<kash> ok, a little lost here
<kash> i've used FreeBSD my whole life and decided to try Ubuntu
<kash> but i'm a little confused.. why not package headers with apps/libs?
<corevette> does anyone know how to improve the fps in world of warcraft under wine?
<cmt^^> !ati
<Music_Shuffle1> Question real quick. If I want all my machines to share files with NFS inter-machine, do I need NFS server installed on all?
<jrib> kash: most people probably won't need headers
<pluma> umgan: Hm... no idea then. I'm not much of an expert myself either.
<kash> jrib: that's retarded
<daniminas> waht i need to install to use sqlite + python on my ubuntu?
<w3ccv> Music_Shuffle1, if you want all machines to share out files, then yes they all must be NFS servers
<umgan> pluma hmm well thanks anyways :)
<jrib> kash: not sure why, but feel free to continue the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic (#ubuntu we keep for support issues)
<umgan> anyone else care to take a stab? lol
<Music_Shuffle1> Ok, and if I want to share my home folder, I should put into my /etc/exports the line '/home *(rw, async)'?
<_azrael> w3ccv: That's false
<w3ccv> _azrael, ok, esplain
<agent> daniminas: sqlite, python and the needed sqlite python lib (or the needed python sqlite lib)... yes, that is not very helpful, but its a start... search the repos for python and sqlite and see if you can find the mentioned packages
<_azrael> w3ccv: If you make a single nfs server, and mount it to another machine you want sharing, then putting files in that nfs directory makes them available on the main nfs server.
<w3ccv> s/esp/exp/
<_azrael> w3ccv: i.e. server has nfs+storage, client1 puts file in a "share" directory, which is really just an nfs mount from the server. Client2 mounts nfs share, sees file which client1 puts on there.
<Music_Shuffle1> So if machine A is the current server, and B is the only node on it, and I want files from B -> C, I just need to install client NFS software on C?
<_azrael> MusicShuffle1: Sorry, what do you mean by a "node" on it.
<Music_Shuffle1> Right. Except I want them to be able to move the files without needing any specific one on.
<_azrael> ?
<_azrael> Music_Shuffle1: Ah. Then you would need them all NFS, or, my personal reccomendation would just be an rsync.
<Music_Shuffle1> rsync?
<daniminas> agent: thanks, im already seaching.. a lot of libs.. :S
<_azrael> rsync is something that incrementally copies files in the same way that scp does
<_azrael> For example:
<_azrael> rsync heaven:~ ~/azrael
<_azrael> would copy my home directory on heaven to a folder in my home directory here calld azrael
<umgan> ok whoever is the ultimate ubuntu guru i need help lol
<_azrael> Now if I ran this again, it would do md5 sums on all the stuff in my local directory, and check it against remote md5 sums
<umgan> been through 3 people already lol
<_azrael> The result is that it would then only copy the changed files
<_azrael> So if you set it up so that once a day or so, each of the 3 computers rsyncs to one another,
<x-r00t-x> i need help with bluetooth. i can send file from pc to cellphone but i cant send file from cellphone to pc
<Music_Shuffle1> Ah...ok. If I'm..relatively new to NFS in general, what would your rec. be to do?
<lovloss> f everyone knew about linux i doubt anyone would use windows
<SilentDis> hello :)
<_azrael> Music_Shuffle1: Well, what _specifically_ is your task
<lovloss> Hey SilentDis
<SilentDis> having grub problems... is ubotu having some sort of issue?  he don't wanna talk to me :(
<_azrael> Music_Shuffle1: You've described a 1-time transfer, but I don't know if this needs to be done in real time or what. All I know is you need to be able to do some sort of decentralized transfer.
<SilentDis> !grub
<Music_Shuffle1> I don't want to delegate one spec. machine as a fileserver...I want the various files I need scattered on multiple drives on multiple machines, and I want to be able to sorta...pull from whichever as I need it.
<lingkun> hi everyoe
<Ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<umgan> i need help w/ a partition that is mounted and working but not showing as an icon
<SilentDis> oh, he got renamed lol
<cmt^^> !mp3
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_azrael> Music_Shuffle1: OK. I can tell you how to do that, but if that were set up, it would not allow you to easily pick which hard drive you were writing to. Is that OK?
<SilentDis> thank you ubotwu :)
<tonyyarusso> !bot | SilentDis
<Ubotwo> This is a temporary Ubotu replacement.
<tonyyarusso> ubotu took too many sleeping pills it seems
<umgan> i need help w/ a partition that is mounted and working but not showing as an icon
<_azrael> i.e. we can have a folder that contains data from all 3 machines, but if you make a new file in that folder, I can't tell what machine it'll be on.
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<x-r00t-x> lol @ ubotwo
<mumbles> anyone know how to rest a mysql root password ?
<w3ccv> umgan, if you close your eyes you won't see that the icon isn't there.  It's not really important, they just clutter the screen an block the airline traytable image
<kitche> mumbles: I just follow the mysql howto since it's lengthy
<mumbles> you got a link handy ?
<mumbles> kitche,  yeh ive tired for about 1/2 an hour now
<jrib> mumbles: it's on the official mysql site in their documentation iirc
<lingkun> i agree with you w3ccv   :)
<_azrael> mumbles: I'm not an expert on mysql, but I'm pretty sure you can't do that.
<Music_Shuffle1> Well, I mean, I want one drive for movies, one for music, one for documents, etc...I just want the separate drives, rather than being all on the same machine, to be on diff. machines. If the term 'decentralized fileserving network' makes any sense. xD
<mumbles> _azrael, realy ?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<umgan> w3ccv yeah but it bugs me that the icon doesnt show in places --> computer
<x-r00t-x> lol @ ubotwo
<x-r00t-x> i need help with bluetooth. i can send file from pc to cellphone but i cant send file from cellphone to pc
<kitche> mumbles: yeah got one http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<cmt^^> Where can I find a list of programs to convert from .avi and .mp3 to their free-format equivalents?
<_azrael> mumbles: I stand corrected. Listen to kitche.
<graham_100> winehq
<_azrael> Music_Shuffle1: OK, makes sense now. I can help you with that.
<w3ccv> umgan, relzx, have a homebrew, don't worry about it.  most of time my icn't are no there either
<corevette> how come when i change the settings for nvidia to make wow run on openGL, wow says unable to startup 3d accelerator
<graham_100> #winehq
<Music_Shuffle1> ^^
<kitche> cmt^^: avi is just a container
<_azrael> Music_Shuffle1: Have you set up any NFS servers before?
<Music_Shuffle1> I don't need help -yet-, I just need to know if its possible before I get this new machine. xD
<Nookie^> !networkprinter
<Nookie^> why doesnt bot work?
<_azrael> Music_Shuffle1: Oh, OK, it's definitely possible.
<cmt^^> kitche - well you get my point
<Music_Shuffle1> Set this one up yesterday...it works so far >.> Lol
<cmt^^> from *.free-format
<_azrael> Music_Shuffle1: I thought you were trying to do a distributed filesystem, which is slightly different and orders of magnitude harder.
<kitche> cmt^^: well avi can be xvid and such or any other free video format
<_azrael> Music_Shuffle1: But if they're going in separate folders, all is well.
<umgan> w3ccv lol well it bugs me...its that last annoying little thing till i have linux running properly (minus bluetooth reconnects that dont work)
* Music_Shuffle1 would not in a million years want to complicate this moreso. Lol.
<lime4x4> how can i have firefox 2.0 use xmms to play mp3's from a webserver instead of having the mozilla-mplayer pluggin in ubuntu
<w3ccv> Music_Shuffle1, once you have NFS set up on one machine - it's easy to do the same on many
<ubuntero> #cedega
<Music_Shuffle1> Question aboutt eh /etc/exports file though.
<w3ccv> Music_Shuffle1, then learn how to set up the auto-mount system
<umgan> i need help w/ a partition that is mounted and working but not showing as an icon
<Xappe> lime4x4: perhaps you could use the extension MediaPlayerConnectivity
<ubuntero_> join pepin
<Music_Shuffle1> w3ccv,  WHen I edit it, if I say '/files *(rw,async)', what's that going to do?
<lovloss> Music_Shuffle1: you have to edit the fstab file to include the devices and the folders they go in.
<agent> daniminas: the easiest way is to read sqlites website and search google for sqlite python - that should tell you what package you need
<Music_Shuffle1> Right, I got that, except...when I reboot my router/modem, the IP's of the machines change, so in my /etc/exports, I need to include something for that, or it dies.
<Music_Shuffle1> So if I use a * before the (rw as opposed to a specific IP, it'll be ok, yes?
<lovloss> Music_Shuffle1: woo thats complicated.
<corevette> how do i make nvidia use openGL for rendering? which command
<kitche> corevette: you sure it's not using openGL already?
<daniminas> agent: ok, thanks.. i find this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/sqlite.. but,.. hmm.
<kudzubane> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Music_Shuffle1> lovloss, heh...so I can't just use the * to allow it from all IP's? Or should I specify as like 192.168.1.*?
<w3ccv> Music_Shuffle1, the machines then all become servers - they most probably should have fixed addresses
<J-_> when installing the ubuntu 6.06 LAMP server, *then* xubuntu so I have a gui, xubuntu shouldn't overwrite the server, no? whenever i search to see if apache, or mysql is installed, it isn't. It's never happened before, would this be a confliction between ubuntu and xubuntu, or what?
<w3ccv> Music_Shuffle1, for example  music, movie, etc.
<Music_Shuffle1> How do I set fixed ones?
<lovloss> Music_Shuffle1: I think i would allow all IPs personally
<w3ccv> Music_Shuffle1, and put them in your hosts file
<kitche> J-: the xubuntu-desktop doesn't touch servers besides X of course
<Music_Shuffle1> lovloss, I think that's what I'll do...just because...I dunno how to set it up otherwise. :p
<lovloss> Music_Shuffle1: Yeah, plus your in Linux so... security issues arent that big a deal
<agent> daniminas: you are trying too hard... i just did a google for "python sqlite" and the first 3 hits gave good information
<Music_Shuffle1> Well, I'm making it rw...what are the odds of someone else accessing the drive and erasing it all? >.> Good?
<J-_> kitche: okay, i just don't understand why apache and mysql wasn't installed when I installed LAMP
<lovloss> heh. very very bad, Music_Shuffle1
<kitche> Music_Shuffle1: just hope that your NFS servers won't be seen on the internet since they are very insecure
<daniminas> agent: thanks, there i go.. )
<Music_Shuffle1> Seen online? You're not serious, are you? >.>
<agent> daniminas: i will save you the trouble....
<lovloss> Music_Shuffle1: Well as you are linux and using dial up, and not windows on broadband, you are at the very bottom of a hacker's black list
<agent> daniminas: just install python-pysqlite2 package ;)
<w3ccv> Music_Shuffle1, get a firewall of some kind, don't allow NFS in, or possibly out
<Music_Shuffle1> lovloss, Linux and broadband.* =/
<agent> daniminas: you need sqlite3 not 2
<lovloss> Music_Shuffle1:  Oh! Well , how good's your router
<Music_Shuffle1> Quite? Haven't had all my files ransacked yet. xD
<kitche> Music_Shuffle1: as long as you keep NFS hidden(from people on the net) or even use a port knocker you'll be good
<lovloss> Music_Shuffle1: Personally i hate messing with IPs and ports. The website of your router often has good info on it.
<mumbles> thanks whoever it was that helped me
<kitche> Mumbles: no problem I use that how-to alot sometimes :)
* mumbles bookmarks 
<priich> Any suggestion on what do do with this error :     "intel_ioctl.c:62: intelEmitIrqLocked: Assertion `((*(int *)intel->driHwLock)" . Comes up pretty much every time i want to use opengl for something.
<mumbles> ive lernt the lession now
<daniminas> agent: ok,.. and.. thats it?... i dont need some server.. or.. ? )))
<mumbles> bookmark eveything
<mdious> kitche:  what are your thoughts on keeping it hidden...portmapper stuff in hosts.allow and deny...and using ip address/range for access?
<Music_Shuffle1> kitche, I could just unmount the drive when I don't need it, couldn't I? Solve the issue?
<kitche> Music_Shuffle1: the server would still be running though
<agent> daniminas: all you need installed are python, sqlite and that python-sqlite package :)
<kitche> mdious: the portmap is good but I use a port knocker also it's more advance a port knocker is but it works
<econobeing> this torrent isn't going nearly as fast as it did in windows O_o
<daniminas> agent: gereat, thanks verry much...
<agent> daniminas: a server is just a name for any computer that is used to serve things to other computers....
<tFF> hello... can some1 explain why i "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't bring interface windows with locale chooser (ubuntu 6.06)? i've damage the brain solving it.. nothing helps
<umgan> i need help w/ a partition that is mounted and working but not showing as an icon
<J-_> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lovloss> econobeing: I dont see how the OS could affect download speed, maybe its just slow today?
<daniminas> agent: now to work... :S..
<kitche> lovloss: remember about ipv6
<agent> daniminas: good luck!
<kitche> !ipv6|econobeing
<ubotu> econobeing: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lovloss> kitche: Oh right...
<mdious> econobeing:  that is because windows lets everything in and out you probably have some decent firewalling happening on linux LOL
<lovloss> bah dont listen to me
<daniminas> ))
<mdious> kitche:  just getting into NFS a bit...never heard of a port knocker
<kitche> econobeing: you want to disable ipv6 and it should be faster
<kitche> mdious: well you have to "ping" certain ports to get access to the port you want
<umgan> i need help w/ a partition that is mounted and working but not showing as an icon
<lovloss> kitche: Do you think its a good idea to re-enable it after you downloaded stuff?
<jvai> hey every1!!
<kitche> lovloss: only if you use it it slows down the net if you have it enabled if you don't use ipv6
<kudzubane> lovloss: if you don't use it, why re-enable?
<mdious> kitche:  apparently disabling ipv6 helps kde networking doesn't it?
<kitche> lovloss: for example I have a ipv6 tunnel but I don't use it
<lovloss> ogh i always thought it was a firewall
<kitche> mdious: it helps in everything firefox any networking stuff
<umgan> i need help w/ a partition that is mounted and working but not showing as an icon
<lovloss> Righto
<anandanbu> is there any GUI app fro the pppoe configuration in the Ubuntu
<lovloss> umgan: I think you have to have it written in your fstab to make it appear on your desktop
<delight> !xenerama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xenerama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mdious> kitche:  there is a simple way to turn it off right...echo something...do you know it off the top of your head or do i have to go look it up before i go insane thinking about it...ah screw it i'm going to grab it i saw it just the other day hehe
<delight> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<lovloss> umgan: What it does is looks at your computer's automount and throws things on your desktop so you can access them. Mounting something manually to a oflder somewhere wont do that
<miraculix> hi everyone!
<Rocito> Hi just coming in to ask
<Rocito> is there a way to just limit the upload/download rate for a single port?
<kitche> !ipv6|mdious
<ubotu> mdious: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lovloss> Can someone tell Umgan how to edit fstab? Im not good at it
<Hexo> I'm having a problem with grub, it gives me "error 22" when I try to start up
<jrib> lovloss: did he leave, where is he?
<miraculix> ammm, can You tell me some about automatix2? good thing?
<lovloss> oh so he did :(
<LjL> !automatix | miraculix
<ubotu> miraculix: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Hexo> So I google for error 22, but I honestly have no idea how to fix it though
<Rocito> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Hexo> Anyone who knows how it might be resolved?
<Rocito> is there a way to just limit the upload/download rate for a single port?
<mdious> kitche:  ip -6 addr flush eth0 is what i was thinking of :)
<miraculix> seeyaa, thx for all
<econobeing> 67 seeds, 228 peers, and i'm getting 30B down
<econobeing> wtf
<kitche> Hexo: seems like your grub is not set up right
<Hexo> Yea, it does seem like that
<mumbles> question
<kitche> Hexo sicne grub error 22 means No such partition
<Hexo> I just reinstalled Ubuntu
<Hexo> Shuffled the partitions around a bit
<feryana> hi
<lubix> Hexo: congrats
<Hexo> Was getting rid of the NTFS partitions and decided to just clean out the whole hdd while I was at it and reinstalled it
<Hexo> reinstalled ubuntu I mean
<lubix> NTFS sucks
<feryana> How can I change the language configuration for a keyboard?
<feryana> in dapper
<mdious> go to system/preferences/keyboard
<feryana> ty
<mdious> feryana:  i think you can do it there, i was looking earlier on...sorry if that is not correct
<feryana> I was there before
<feryana> ol
<feryana> I didn t read it
<feryana> I ll chech
<feryana> check
<mdious> feryana:  then go to the layouts tab you seem to be able to add languages and do all that sort of stuff from there
<Hexo> So, I'm actually using the installation atm, cause it worked quite well to put in the ubuntu cd and boot from first hdd
<Hexo> but I would really much like to be able to skip that part in the future :/
<econobeing> 6KB/s call ripleys
<umgan> i am having a problem with a missing icon that should point to a newly formatted and mounted drive.  i am using edgy and have added the drive to fstab.  The drive works perfectly but is missing its icon
<matju> is there a way to cause the CD/DVD driver to have shorter timeouts upon read errors? i'm trying to recover a scratched data disc
<feryana> got it
<feryana> I'm blind lol\
<kitche> Hexo: yeah it seems like you deleted the partition that grub was on :/
<feryana> thanks :)
<Hexo> hrmpfh
<kitche> umgan: what do you mean by icon?
<Hexo> so no way of fixing this?
<mdious> feryana:  hope it works, will be in a text file somewhere but i'm not cool enought to know where that is :P
<feryana> mdious it worked :)
<umgan> well kitchie for example i have another partition for storage and in places --> computer as well as the desktop there is an icon for that drive
<feryana> I was there before but I didn't note it :P
<feryana> I did it a lot of times, I just good brainlag :P
<feryana> thanks a lot
<umgan> kitche since i mounted the newly formatted partition there is no icon in either place
<Jackbear> Does anyone know why the Disks entry under system->Administration is missing in ver 6.10?
<umgan> kitche the drive mounted and working however...
<jrib> Jackbear: no maintainer
<kitche> Hexo: there is a way let em get the link
<corevette> how do you get nvidia to render as openGL
<Hexo> thank you so much
<kitche> umgan: did you check /media?
<mdious> feryana:  no worries at all
<Jackbear> maintainer??
<jrib> Jackbear: yes, for the program.  That is what I have heard
<kitche> Hexo: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656 might help you out
<Hexo> ty, will check it out
<Jackbear> k  I'll check it out
<Jackbear> thnks
<umgan> kitche the drive is /media/hda1 and it works fine...i can read and write...just no icon shows up for it on the desktop or places-->computer
<zamaliphe> !nvidia
<corevette> no one knows how to make nvidia render in openGL
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> corevette: it does by default unless you mean though wine
<corevette> kitche, yes through wine
<jeffery> could someone advise me which repository I should be having to receive this update: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org2/+bug/16305
<zamaliphe> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frank_b> does anyone know where can I find a gnome main menu icon on the internet?
<kitche> corevette: well to do it though wine for WoW you need to patch wine do not think that ubuntu's wine uses that patch
<econobeing> something about that foot, ugly
<jvai> frank_b.. hold up... lemme find the link for ya
<frank_b> I find ir nicer than the ubuntu log...
<frank_b> *logo
<frank_b> jvai, ok, thanks
<Rocito> does anyone know a way to tell a port to only allow limited KB/s up/down or both? I'm not in the mood to siff through page upon page of iptables manuals
<corevette> kitche, yeah i'm trying to get wow to work, and it has like 2 fps
<jvai> frank_b ->> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=40882
<umgan> kitche any thoughts?
<kitche> !icons|umgan
<ubotu> umgan: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<jvai> <-- luvs the gnome foot!
<frank_b> thank you very much jvai
<anandanbu> i have a problem with amarok in ubuntu
<frank_b> :)
<kitche> umgan: open up gconf-editor then go to /apps/nautilus/desktop and there should be a spot for icons
<jvai> frank_b.. that links may lead to others on the subject
<corevette> anandanbu, whats the problem
<dodgyville> Hi
<umgan> kitche i went there and the volumes icons are checked on...however that volume is still missing
<frank_b> jvai , ok
<mdious> Rocito:  isn't that something you would do on your router or bridge....
<jvai> np
<dodgyville> How can I burn a .img cd image in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<arrenlex> dodgyville: I've never heard of an .img CD image. What program produced it?
<jeffery> could someone advise me which repository I should be having to receive this update: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org2/+bug/16305
<mdious> Rocito:  have a look at this:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=385639
<kitche> umgan: hmm that is odd
<arrenlex> dodgyville: I HAVE heard of floppy disk .imgs and hard disk images.
<econobeing> this is a good celebration 40
<sharp15> has anyone here configured proftpd on ubuntu before?
<umgan> kitche well i formatted this drive...it was ntfs and it did show up...i formatted it to ext3 and used fstab to get it permanently mounted....but it wont show a volume icon for it
<mdious> i'm off, good luck Rocito...that link looks exactly like what you are after...hope it helps.  Take care everyone
<kitche> umgan: and you did sudo mount -a?
<umgan> kitche yep
<jvai> question: portmap is for servers not for workstations right? i tried to add ldap yesterday, & port 111 was open i uninstalled it
<kapilg_it> has anybody tried installing  java runtime  environment
<arrenlex> !java | kapilg_it
<ubotu> kapilg_it: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kitche> jvai: portmap is mostly used for NFS
<jvai> ??? nfs
<umgan> kitche: randakar ran me through getting it mounted yeterday
<arrenlex> jvai: Network File System.
<jvai> kitche i didnt like that open 111 port
<jvai> i didnt feel safe
<dodgyville> arrenlex: It comes with .cue and .ccd files
<Rprp> <dodgyville> How can I burn a .img cd image in ubuntu?
<umgan> ktche i created a "shortcut" to media/hda1 to use onthe desktop but i would like it to work for real
<Rprp> dodgyville: you can rename it to .iso
<Rprp> And than burn it ;)
<jvai> i cant access the shares on active directory
<arrenlex> dodgyville: Ah. .cue files come with .bin from my experience, but if it has a .cue those programs should be able to burn it.
<usr_rob> Hi, i see that it's only "generic kernel" in the repo. cat /proc/cpuinfo shows only 1 core. Anyone who knows a way to fix support for 2 cores?
<dodgyville> Rgrp: Thanks...
<Rprp> @ weeks ago, i got the same problem, just rename the .img file to .iso and burn it
<Rprp> np :)
<agent> what is the recommend fs for a large removable drive? ext2? journaling seems rather useless so ext3 is out... correct?
<kitche> umgan: hmm type mount and see if htat drive is indeed mounted
<arrenlex> usr_rob: generic kernel includes support for SMP. If you only have one CPU recognised it's because you literally have only one CPU. :)
<umgan> kitche: /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,errors=remount-ro)
<kapilg_it> ya it started installing JRE -thanks
<anandanbu> there is a problem with my amarok in ubuntu when i try to play any mp3 files it says 'mp3 plugin needed' how do i correct this
<arrenlex> !mp3 | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usr_rob> arenlex: Okey, thx alot! ;)
<lovloss> How come when i chown my usbdrive-1 ... and it works, its set with me as owner ... i cannot rename or link to anything other than subfolders and subfiles?
<lovloss> i cant cut them either
<kitche> umgan:hmm maybe someone else can help you since I just ran out of ideas
<NineTeen67Come1> I forget .. but how do I fix "timestamp too far in the future" .. when I run sudo apt-get update?
<kitche> lovloss: you don't chown a volume
<arrenlex> lovloss: You have to mount it with the correct permissions.
<umgan> kitche hehe any suggestions for who might know? your the fourth person that hasnt been able to help =(
<dodgyville> Rprp: It seems 760mb is a bit big for a blank CD?
<kitche> umgan: not really you can ask in the #gnome channel
<lovloss> arrenlex:  oh you mean in ftsab?
<umgan> kitche ok thank you =D
<bayzider> Does any one know of any linux freindly port scanners?
<Rprp> yes, if your cd is 700mb its too big
<arrenlex> lovloss: If you're mounting it through fstab, then yes.
<lovloss> arrenlex: well it kind of automounts since its an external HD
<matju> is there a way to cause the CD/DVD driver to have shorter timeouts upon read errors? i'm trying to recover a scratched data disc
<dodgyville> Ideally I would just like to mount the .img, but it does not appear to be an iso9660 file type (according to mount)
<arrenlex> lovloss: Ah. I am unfamiliar with whatever gnome does to automount drives. Sorry.
<jvai> bayzider nmap & nmapfe & nessus
<Rprp> Well, rename it
<jvai> they r inm the repos
<Rprp> Press right mouse button on the file
<arrenlex> dodgyville: What's the output of "file <file.img>"?
<Rprp> Burn .iso file
<bayzider> jvai, I could just find them on google right?
<arrenlex> Rprp: Renaming a file doesn't change its filetype. If mount doesn't detect it as an ISO, it's not. You're used to windows, I take it?
<lovloss> I can move stuff around, rename and create links on the command line, but these main fodlers on the device wont do that in the gui!
<dodgyville> arrenlex: "data"
<jvai> nooo, thru synmaptic, built for the dostro
<Rprp> arrenlex: i know, but renaming .IMG to .ISO works
<arrenlex> Rprp: I can't imagine how or why.
<arrenlex> dodgyville: a) what if you try mounting the cue file? b) where did you get this bizarre image?
<emosamurai> I was wondering, can you use files that you have stored in Windows in Ubuntu?
<AngryElf> is there any reason why my ipod shuffle isn't recognized when my regular ipod gets recognized fine?
<MrKeuner> hi, anybody using stardict? What are these guys doing? I though it was GPL but Dictionaries cannot be downloaded without subscription to their site
<jvai> funny, THC-hydra isn't in dapper's repos, not uni or multi verses
<arrenlex> dodgyville: http://www.nabble.com/Mount-a-.bin-file-in-Linux-t2575981.html does this give you any ideas?
<bayzider> javi, thanks I found nmap seems good
<jvai> bayzider dl "nmapfe" too if u want the gui
<dodgyville> arrenlen: Thanks I'm trying it all
<jeffery> could someone advise me which repository I should be having to receive this update: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org2/+bug/16305
<prospero2005> Question: Anyone here know if ntp can be used behind a proxy?
<prospero2005> ntpdate actually
<bayzider> javi where do I get nmapfe
<jvai> bayzider: the same place u got nmap, from symnaptic, they should be listed togethr
<bayzider> oh lol I got  nmap from the website I just got nmapfe from the package
<bcstv> are the repositories down?
<kitche> bcstv: depends which repo?
<kapilg_it> these irc bots are really good
<bcstv> tux for beryl
<prospero2005> The internet is down for maintainance. Your connection is important to us. Please hold.
<jvai> bayzider: lol.. well, u can get nmapfe from the repos still...  i just hope it's a compatible version t owhat u got from source
<jvai> bayzider, what r u on? dapper? efty?, breezy?
<x-r00t-x> efty?
<x-r00t-x> what is efty?
<bayzider> this new shit edgy
<bayzider> its horrible
<jvai> lol.. edgy?
<bayzider> dapper>>>>>edgy
<x-r00t-x> lol
<bayzider> it crahses and shit
<prospero2005> edgy fixed my sound card
<bayzider> I hate it
<jvai> ok ok lol
<bayzider> my osund cards worse witit
<bcstv> kitche: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/ruby1.8/libruby1.8_1.8.4-5ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<prospero2005> COuld be worse. Could be running windows
<bayzider> lol
<jvai> bayzider, why did u go bleeding edgy?? lol
<feofeofeolinux> !burn
<bayzider> lol
<bayzider> I could use a side install of windows for my graphical work
<x-r00t-x> old version is better than new version
<feofeofeolinux> D :
<bayzider> gimps a bitch
<feofeofeolinux> ! burn
<prospero2005> You install vmware
<kitche> bcstv: not sure about the security repo
<jvai> <-- on dapper from hoary, reinstall, never looked back
<prospero2005> I'm running windows on top of linux right now to play poker
<x-r00t-x> dont use bad word or you will get banned
<feofeofeolinux> !hi
<feofeofeolinux> lawl
<bayzider> this is da interwebz bannings for nazis
<feofeofeolinux> ehm
<jvai> i need to be patient & read the gimp tutorial
<jughead> how can I find out what my ip address is?
<x-r00t-x> stop playing with bot
<x-r00t-x> bot is f__ked up :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<econobeing> anybody know how to install new .ttf fonts?
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<feofeofeolinux> not playing with bot, he just wont answer me
<prospero2005> Using Windows is kind of like owning a piece of crap motorcycle. Nice to ride up to the corner store and back, but you need solid transportation for everything else
<Rasta> im getting trouble with the install of beryl,  if i have upgraded from dapper to edgy i need to install AiGLX?
<bayzider> javi, gimp dosent have any bleding options so texts hard to do
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-45757b72.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
<jvai> w-i-n-d-o-w-s = bad word
<Gumby> does anyone here know how to display a partitions uuid?
<orion2012> whoa
<Gumby> !uuid
<SurfnKid> how can you change the evince viewer font?
<orion2012> nice lag
<SurfnKid> for PDFs?
<econobeing> i've tried copying to ~/.fonts folder, no dice
<jrib> Gumby: blkid
<orion2012> econobeing: what desktop environment are you using?
<x-r00t-x> lol @ w-i-n-d-o-w-s = bad word
<jrib> econobeing: that should work, try restarting your program
<econobeing> orion2012 gnome
<cntb> !mms
<cntb> http://www.geocities.com/majormms/
<jvai> lol @ x-root-x
<Rasta> how i can know if i have installed AiGLX?
<kitche> hmm ubotu is lagged out or something
<cntb> any plugin such as xine-mms?
<jrib> ubotu: test
<cntb> !mms
<Gumby> jrib: that seems to show a rather showrt uuid  "UUID="4577-9ACE"
<ephesius> does anyone know where i could get the theme for edgy for my dapper box?
<BioGeek> hi all
<kitche> jrib: it's not even answering to pm's
<orion2012> econobeing: you should be able to just copy them to /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<emosamurai> I've saved up a lot of music in Windows over the years. How can I transport it over to Linux if it's on the same HD?
<x-r00t-x> jrib,  the new bot is Ubotwo
<x-r00t-x> !bot
<Ubotwo> This is a temporary Ubotu replacement.
<jrib> emosamurai: you can read the windows drive
<cntb> emosamurai, is the music on vfat ( fat32) ? then sumply mount and play
<orion2012> econobeing: there's got to be an easier way, I just don't know it
<jrib> !ntfs
<cntb> !mms
<noiesmo> ubotu: envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<BioGeek> I have weird problem since upgrading to 6.10: my Alt Gr button won't work any more. Any ideas?
<LjL> like he didn't get that
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kapilg_it> can anyone guide me to reuse the downloaded *.deb files in /var/cache/apt dir
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<emosamurai> It's not on vfat. I don't even know what that is. :(
<cntb> !xine
<kitche> hmm seems like ubotu is working sorta now
<jrib> emosamurai: see what ubotwo said above
<cntb> windows is either fat32 filesystem (vfat in linux )or ntfs
<kapilg_it> can anyone guide me to reuse the downloaded *.deb files in /var/cache/apt dir for updating other pcs
<ephesius> anyone know where i could download the default edgy theme for use in dapper
<kitche> kapilg_it: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<LjL> kapilg_it: not very orthodox... but i just copied them in the other computer's /var/cache/apt, and it worked fine
<wylde> !envy
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<x-r00t-x> ephesius, www.gnome-look.org
<cntb> BioGeek,  me having problem laftAlt wont alt-tab anymore
<noiesmo> wylde, I submit it but has to be approved by ops
<econobeing> orion2012: that's got it working, thanks :D
<macd> has anyone ever changed the key binding for resetting X? shift backspace owns me about 10 times a week
<kash> what's the current kernel in edgy
<kash> .17 ?
<macd> Linux workstation3 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<bradley> i downloaded a game as a tar.gz, is there an install guide for stuff that comes in this form?
<php-freak> !test
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<macd> .17 it is
<kash> DAMN
<ubotu> Failed.
<kash> fuck >:/
<kapilg_it> LjL: they are not connected to internet so i cant use "apt-get update"
<kash> how do i stop it from changing to .17
<LjL> !language | kash
<ubotu> kash: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xuser> Is there a .rm to mp3 converte in ubuntu?
<kash> i just want .16
<kash> sorry
<kitche> !compile|bradley
<ubotu> bradley: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bradley> kitche, thanks
<emosamurai> Ubotwo: Thanks.
<dodgyville> When I right click in nautilus, am I supposed to have a "Scripts" option?
<dodgyville> 'cause I don't
<macd> dodgyville, not out of the box
<wylde> noiesmo: oh
<BioGeek> cntb: I tried several things: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1837198
<dodgyville> How do I configure nautilus?
<feryana> there is a viruse for linux that makes crazy your keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<feryana> IS MY KITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dodgyville> dumb question, never mind!
<feryana> what happened?
<feryana> was a kick or was my kitty also?
<LjL> feryana: it was a kick. please use #ubuntu-offtopic for jokes and the like
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<genben> hi, am i able to install a .deb_latest_version of a package onto ubuntu 6.10?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
<feryana> lol LjL thats not nice
<feryana> was a small joke
<x-r00t-x> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
<dodgyville> I have added scripts to my nautilus-script directory - do I need to restart gnome to make them appear in as File->Scripts?
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<Ubotwo> Yum!
<econobeing> hm, i can use my new font in code::blocks and gedit, but not for the terminal
<zcat[1] > what happened to ubotu ?
<feryana> your @ is to heavy for you man. Let do some jokes, they doesn't hurt ;)
<econobeing> ubotwo?
<pappy_> <<< is completely new at this / is there anyway I can enlarge chat fonts
<apokryphos> econobeing: problems with ubotu, so we've got a temporary replacement
<genben> pappy_: are you using a terminal?
<genben> like konsole or soemthing?
<kapilg_it> may be using gaim
<pappy_> console
<genben> which one?
<BioGeek> pappy_: do you use XChat?
<pappy_> yex XChat
<psyke88> hi, is anyone here running Dapper or Edgy with an 855GM graphics chipset? Have you noticed 3D performance has gotten worse in Edgy compared to Dapper?
<BioGeek> pappy_: go to Settings > Preferences
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
<Chris_H_> Hi all, I was wondering if someone could help me out
<BioGeek> pappy_: after font, click on the brows button and choose a larger font number
<pappy_> ahhhhhhhhhhhh great got it  thanks a bunch
<schisms> I have a question.
<BioGeek> papp_: you're welcome
<Chris_H_> im trying to set up Ubuntu on my PC at home, but im having trouble with the internet connection
<schisms> It's related to compiz.
<Chris_H_> i've discovered that apparently, USB ADSL modems are awful to set up
<Chris_H_> can someone help at all?
<schisms> Sorry, can't help.
<schisms> What is your service provider?
<x-r00t-x> Chris_H_, help with what?
<zcat[1] > Chris_H_: is using RJ45 an option, or is it usb only?
<Chris_H_> Tiscali
<Chris_H_> it's USB only im afraid
<Chris_H_> i have the Sagem F@ST 800
<zcat[1] > Dump it in a bin and get a cheap D-Link with a network connection..
<Chris_H_> im a bit new to linux, i mean i've familiarised myself with some of it, but im trying to setup the internet now
<schisms> Anyone here know anything about compiz?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> !compiz | schisms
<Ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Chris_H_> is it really that hard zcat[1] ?
<richee> !compiz
<Ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<schisms> Thanks
<kapilg_it> just installed sun-java5-jre but not getting this plugin in firefx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
<jrib> kapilg_it: you need sub-java5-plugin
<php-freak> is ubuntu debain?
<zcat[1] > Never done it. USB is just the wrong media for a network connection, even if you can make it work.
<jrib> kapilg_it: I mean "sun", not "sub"
<apokryphos> !debian
<kitche> php-freak: ubuntu is based on debian
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ubotu!*@*]  by apokryphos
<pappy_> my modem (cable) has both usb and rj45 I coonected 1 pc with usb and other with rj45 both connected me to net automatically
<zcat[1] > pappy_: the usb one was Ubuntu?
<pappy_> yes welllllllllll kubuntu
<zcat[1] > cool...
<Madpilot> php-freak, it's related, but not binary-compatible w/ Debian
<Chris_H_> should i just unplug and plug back in the modem on ubuntu and see if that works then?
<econobeing> is there something like netstumbler for linux?
<psyke88>  hi, has anyone noticed that Edgy's intel drivers are much slower than on Dapper?
<arrenlex> php-freak: Ubuntu is debian -freedom +branding :)
<Toma-> something quirky happened this morning, I performed an update and it said i needed a dist-upgrade?
<zcat[1] > Chris_H_: worth a try.. see what /var/log/messages says about it, see if there's a usb anything in the network controls..
<zcat[1] > econobeing: kismet
<Toma-> Has there been a disturbance in the force?
<arrenlex> Toma-: you have to run a dist-upgrade when you need to install new packages in order to upgrade.
<wyld> how do i restart in cli mode to install an nvidia driver?
<kitche> wyld: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<arrenlex> wyld: why restart? Just shut down X.
<Toma-> arrenlex, yeh i know. I did one about 3 weeks ago
<zcat[1] > wyld: ctrl-alt-F1, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Chris_H_> zcat[1] , i did find a guide to getting my particular modem to work
<wyld> hmm...
<wyld> good points
<Chris_H_> but i think i may have to be a more seasoned Linux user before i attempt it
<wyld> and i'll do them
<Gumby> does anyone here know a graphical way to setup mount points in ubuntu?
<Chris_H_> its pretty complex
<Toma-> arrenlex, so, the new upgrades are installing/removing packages?
<arrenlex> Toma-: If you need to dist-upgrade, then some package needs to install\remove some other package, yes.
<Toma-> Gumby, someone will say "gedit" and laugh like an idiot any time now...
<Toma-> arrenlex, ok thanks
<funkyHat> I'm trying to copy my Evolution settings/mailboxes/etc from one PC to another... where is it all kept? :-S I've copied ~/.evolution and ~/.gconf/apps/evolution but it's still starting up with the evolution account wizard thingy
<zcat[1] > Chris_H_: I'm not sure how standard USB modems are.. not very I suspect. Network-based ones generally do nat and DHCP so you just plug them in..
<Toma-> Gumby, ive been looking for an fstab gui forever.
<jrib> Gumby: pysdm
<econobeing> zcat[1] : thanks
<Chris_H_> right, from the help options on Ubuntu, i've discovered that it's under the catagory of "Modems using the Analog Devices Inc. eagle-usb I, II or III chipset"
<Toma-> jrib, thanks! :D
<jrib> Toma-: gedit for you!
<Gumby> Toma-: lol.  yes, I'd have no problem with that.  But for some reason the UUID's that are being returned by blkid arent corrent.  I was hoping to see what a gui had to say about it.  Device manager doesnt show the UUID for two of my partitions for some reason
<Toma-> jrib, im too lazy for gedit :<
<Toma-> Gumby, you can convert all those silly UUIDs back to the good ol' /dev entrys. I did and im so much happier
<Toma-> Gumby, i have my doubts that this PySDM has support for UUIDs
<wyld> ok, i forgot to write that down. how do i stop xfce?
<Toma-> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Toma-> wyld, ^^^
<wyld> ok
<wyld> thanks
<Toma-> np
<theBishop> are there any good cell phone management programs in linux?
<Toma-> theBishop, gammu project is alive and well
<Toma-> its the fetus of gnokii, another great cell phone app
<Toma-> theBishop, both are mainly for nokias
<schisms> gah
<schisms> How do I start gconf again?
<theBishop> i have a motorola
<Chris_H_> zcat[1] : right, from the help options on Ubuntu, i've discovered that it's under the catagory of "Modems using the Analog Devices Inc. eagle-usb I, II or III chipset"
<schisms> I need some help.
<jrib> schisms: you mean gconf-editor?
<Chris_H_> if that helps you at all
<schisms> Well, I used the command
<schisms> compiz --replace gconf
<Toma-> theBishop, id suggest having a look around http://tuxmobil.org/
<schisms> Which crashed nautilus
<schisms> And I need to fix it.
<kapilg_it> managing multimedia applications is a great deal of hacking
<schisms> But I'm rather new
<Toma-> !enter
<Ubotwo> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Toma-> ;)
<kapilg_it> totem plays nothing :(
<schisms> Could you help?
<Toma-> kapilg_it, installed w32codecs?
<Gumby> aight, here goes a reboot with no uuids :)
<Toma-> looks like schisms ran that command again :(
<Toma-> Gumby, you swapped them all?
<kapilg_it> nop ,
<Gumby> Toma-: yeah
<Toma-> even in grub menu?
<kapilg_it> when mplayer have the codes why cant other apps share them
<Gumby> we'll see what happens.  I can always boot from livcd and fix it if need be
<Toma-> Gumby, good call. good luck!
<Gumby> grub didnt have any uuids
<Toma-> kapilg_it, have you seen the restrictedformats page?
<kapilg_it> where is that
<Toma-> !restrictedformats
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Toma-> kapilg_it, see those pages
<schisms> Could I have that link relating to compiz again?
<Toma-> !compiz
<Ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Toma-> ?
<kapilg_it> where can i see them -- please tell
<kapilg_it> restricted pages are
<Toma-> kapilg_it, right click the link and click "open in browser"
<Jewsus> shushushu
<kapilg_it> ok lets read the restricted pages :)
<Regnus> I just installed Ubuntu server.  Is there a desktop that is installed by default?
<Gumby> all is well with the world :)
<Toma-> kapilg_it, good work :) if anything goes wrong, just come back here
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
<Toma-> Gumby, radical :D
<Toma-> ubotu got banned?
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<MrKeuner> hi, is it possible to lock the touchpad device automatically if the keyboard is being used at that time, and re-eanble it when typing is no longer active? or is there a utility doing that in Gnome?
<xuser> Is there a .rm to mp3 convertr in ubuntu?
<Toma-> songconverter might work...
<Toma-> with the right codecs installed
<emosamurai> Can somebody walk me through installation over AIM? My screename is ninjaphilosopher.
<anto9us> MrKeuner, see http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Toma-> emosamurai, cant you just read the installation page?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<emosamurai> If you show me where it is, sure.
<Toma-> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Toma-> thar yee go
<lubix> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<xuser> Toma-: You have a link?
<Toma-> xuser, its in the repos
<Toma-> !info songconverter
<ubotu> Package songconverter does not exist in any distro I know
<Toma-> !info songconvertor
<ubotu> Package songconvertor does not exist in any distro I know
<Toma-> *shakes fist*
<Toma-> !info soundconvertor
<ubotu> Package soundconvertor does not exist in any distro I know
<Toma-> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Toma-> sorry for the spam folks
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Toma-> :(
<Toma-> ill save you the kick
<petar_mc> hello people, i running xchat on linux and i need a plugin or script when i join on irc to have autojoin can somebody make it or tell me where to find it ??
<lubix> anyone want to help me with fluxbox?
<petar_mc> hello people, i running xchat on linux and i need a plugin or script when i join on irc to have autojoin can somebody make it or tell me where to find it ??
<petar_mc> some can help me pls ?
<emosamurai> Okay, I don't get the documentation.
<emosamurai> Can somebody PLEASE help me through AIM?
<emosamurai> With partitioning and everything? The documentation isn't really helping me.
<nicky> hello (newbie)
<tonyyarusso> !hi | nicky
<ubotu> nicky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nicky> which is the best manufacturer
<nicky> for wlan
<nicky> cards
<nicky> for ubuntu
<nicky> anyone u would recommend
<tonyyarusso> nicky: Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport, under Components > Wireless cards
<nicky> thanks
<nicky> btw
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<nicky> how do i send messages without pressing enter
<emosamurai> Could somebody walk me through partitioning? I have no idea how to do it. My AIM name is ninjaphilosopher.
<tonyyarusso> nicky: He just means put it all on one line instead of four
<LjL> nicky: you don't. you should just avoid doing what you did above - for wlan <enter> cards <enter> for ubuntu <enter> anyone u would recommend <enter>
<NoonInSF> total newbiew barely able to keep my head above the forums and my eyes are shot...is there anyone willing to answer a slew of questions from somone who's trying to instal ubuntu to dual boot on my mac?
<nicky> will do
<nicky> lol
<emosamurai> Anybody?
<NoonInSF> emosamurai i think we may be in teh same boat if you are working on partitioning your mac.
<tonyyarusso> NoonInSF: Just start asking them and see who knows ;)  (Don't have a mac myself, so might be a little lost)
<emosamurai> I'm actually using windows...
<noiesmo> LjL, cheers
<tonyyarusso> emosamurai: What's your question/
<psusi> any testing victims^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hvolunteers feel like testing the new and improved defrag package in feisty?
<NoonInSF> is there a mac specific irc channel?
<jvai> defrag?? in fiesty?? in ubuntu?? in... linux??
<LjL> noiesmo: we were having problems with the bot before, couldn't add that
<emosamurai> Could you please walk me through partitioning? There's a lot I don't understand.
<LjL> !info defrag | jvai
<jvai> no way
<ubotu> defrag: ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.73pjm1-7 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 208 kB
<tonyyarusso> psusi: defrag package?  I thought we didn't need defragging?
<noiesmo> LjL, thanks for your help/info :)
<tonyyarusso> !pm | emosamurai
<LjL> nonsense. ext2/ext3 are probably less affected by fragmentation than FAT/NTFS are, but they are nonetheless. that's unavoidable
<ubotu> emosamurai: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<RoC_MM_0w> Any idea why a .procmailrc file wouldn't be being read by on dapper drake?  I have postfix&procmailrc installed, and the user owns the directory and it's files.  It's totally not reading the procmailrc at all.
<LjL> psusi: since when does defrag work with ext3 though?
<psusi> the defrag package is like.... 20 years old, but not used or maintained much because linux doesn't use the worlds worst ( proven time and again ) allocation algorithms like windows
<jvai> a defrag package seems similar to an antivirus package in ubuntu
<psusi> LjL, since I patched it to ;)
<emosamurai> Okay, I'm at the Prepare Mount Points page.
<emosamurai> I set a mount point to "/" and the partition to the 25GB one.
<crimsun> these FN cloaks are getting crazy
<emosamurai> Then I set a mount point to "swap" and I set the partition to the 3GB one.
<LjL> psusi: i see =) well, i'm sorry but i don't quite feel like installing feisty to try that out... it's nice to know it'll be there, though. why don't you ask in #ubuntu+1 as well?
<psusi> but yea... all filesystems get fragmented... it's just a question of how badly/quickly
<psusi> well, except romfs or iso9660 or other read only filesystems
<emosamurai> I hit Forward, and the notice tells me that there is "No root file system."
<emosamurai> Even though I set a mount point to "/", which the installer tells me is the root file system.
<psusi> LjL, should work just fine on dapper ;)
<emosamurai> I have no fucking clue.
<NoonInSF> I'm mostly concerned about keeping my OSX installed and usable, but also being able to create the partitions requiered to get it to dual boot into ubuntu without kiling my osx. so far i see three differnt ways of doing it. maybe even more.
<psusi> err, edgy too
<RoC_MM_0w> Anybody had problems with procmail?
<LjL> !language | emosamurai
<ubotu> emosamurai: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<emosamurai> Sorry.
<emosamurai> I have no clue.
<emosamurai> Please give me one.
<tonyyarusso> emosamurai: Did you specify a filesystem?
<LjL> psusi: (i'm on edgy) let me rephrase that: i don't feel like installing feisty *or* trying it on my precious edgy filesystem =)
<emosamurai> Where do I specify a filesystem?
<emosamurai> Please tell me.
<JJones0207> Hello
<emosamurai> Is it on the preceding "Prepare Partitions" page?
<psusi> LjL, hehe... yea... definately don't use it on your real filesystem.... test it on a disposable one
<NoonInSF> Is it safer for me to tell the installer to use the free space (does that free space have to be a partition, or can it just be random free space on the drive?) can i then go adn shrink that partition later?
<JJones0207> I am trying to install xubuntu
<tonyyarusso> emosamurai: Should have been on the same page as saying to make it /
<hou5ton> in Systems >> Preferences >> Preferred Applications .... I can't seem to figure out how to make the default Mail Reader be GMail in FireFox.  Anyone??
<LjL> psusi: i could probably set one up for that. by the way, do you know of any benchmarking tool that would make sense to test with?
<peacekpr_> anyone had luck getting beryl to run in edgy amd64? ... i have an ATI Xpress 200M card using fglrx... Xgl is installed successfully - when i open an Xgl session in gnome and run "beryl --display :0" in a terminal, it finds XGL but says "no composite extension"
<emosamurai> tonyyarusso: Which page is that?
<peacekpr_> anyone know where to go from here?
<emosamurai> Is it the "Prepare Mount Points" page?
<apokryphos> !beryl | peacekpr_
<ubotu> peacekpr_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<psusi> LjL, hrm... I've never used it but I have heard of bonnie++
<RoC_MM_0w> peacekpr what laptop do you have...just curious
<tonyyarusso> emosamurai: Where you just were, and set the / and swap up
<jvai> oo welcome back ubotu
<peacekpr_> RoC_MM_0w, Dell Inspiron 1501 with Turion X2
<tonyyarusso> emosamurai: I don't know the page titles (never actually used the live installer)
<dodgyville> Hi
<tonyyarusso> Hello dodgyville
<peacekpr_> i've been able to get every piece of hardware to work well... but i'd like to run beryl as well... and that's the last thing to get working
<RoC_MM_0w> Anybody with procmail experience?
<emosamurai> Okay, I'm at the place where they tell me the mount points and the partitions.
<emosamurai> I set one to "/".
<LjL> psusi: hm, not sure bonnie is good for that though... afaik it *creates* files, and is mostly used to check which parts of the drive are physically faster. not sure there's much else in the repositories though
<emosamurai> That's supposed to be the root file system, correct?
<psusi> emosamurai, and what filesystem did you choose for /?
<emosamurai> I used the hda2 partition.
<emosamurai> IDE/ATA1
<emosamurai> It's the biggest partition, and it has more than enough space.
<psusi> emosamurai, yea.. .but what filesystem did you ask it to format it as?  ext3?  reiserfs?
<emosamurai> It doesn't ask that.
<tonyyarusso> emosamurai: Right, but on the same page you have to tell it to use ext2, ext3, or something.
<tonyyarusso> emosamurai: Must be in there somewhere.
<emosamurai> Nope, it doesn't ask for ext# or anything.
<emosamurai> It just asks for mount point and partition.
<tonyyarusso> Can I make a particular user's login always start bash in screen when they ssh in?
<kuzmaster> so hey all!
<emosamurai> Anyone ever use the live installer?
<mitchell> Anyone have an debootstrap experience?
<kuzmaster> how can i change the permissions for /var/www so i can delete files in there using SCP?
<LjL> psusi: ouch, can't try it on a test fs either, i've already got 4 primary partitions :-\
<psusi> kuzmaster, scp in as root
<econobeing> i used the live installer
<econobeing> wait...the liveCD installer? cause if so then yes
<emosamurai> Okay, how do you make it work?
<psusi> LjL, loopback ;)
<mitchell> kuzmaster, Depends.. What are the current permissions and ownership and what user are you using?
<tonyyarusso> kuzmaster: Add your user to the www-data group, and use chmod to set group write priviledges
<emosamurai> I don't want to reformat my hard drive, even though that would be easiest.
<kuzmaster> ummm....... scp as in the ssh thingy for transfering files, as in... "secure copy" i think thats what it stands for......
<econobeing> i just double clicked the "install" icon on the desktop
<LjL> psusi: right, but that way, the fs image itself will end up, err... fragmented =)
<emosamurai> My HD isn't partitioning, though.
<econobeing> or wait
<emosamurai> That's the problem.
<econobeing> to get it to boot?
<emosamurai> No, to install.
<econobeing> oh
<kuzmaster> tonyyarusso: so how, whats the command, im a big of a noob
<econobeing> hm
<psusi> LjL, possibly.. but defrag will at least defrag the fragmented fragments ;)
<mitchell> Anyone had any problems with doing a debootstrap of dapper lately?
<econobeing> i don't know, i just double clicked it, went through the menus, and had it erase my whole hard drive and reformat
<LjL> heh
<psusi> mitchell, what kind of problems?
<RawSewage>  Is it normal to have a lot of kio_file and kio_html slave socket things in the process table?
<emosamurai> Yeah, don't wanna do that.
<RawSewage> me?
<mitchell> psusi, It fails late in the game with a Failure while configuring base packages. This will be attempted 5 times..
<econobeing> can you partition it?
<emosamurai> I'm trying to, but it isn't doing it.
<emosamurai> I'm currently resizing the partitions.
<psusi> mitchell, strange...
<tonyyarusso> kuzmaster: adduser and chmod
<mitchell> psusi, Right after I: Configuring ubuntu-keyring
<mitchell> psusi, I have tried a couple of different versions of debootstrap and all have had issues at the same point..
<psusi> different versions?  you should install the version that matches your system
<mitchell> psusi, It will finally kick out I: Base system installed successfully. But the results are not bootable..
<feryana> hey guys
<kuzmaster> tonyyarusso: but what do type in, im a bit of a noob, remember ;)
<emosamurai> Should I just backup my stuff and reformat my HD?
<mitchell> psusi, Well.. I am running 6.06 1 LTS.. Which debootstrap should I use?
<feryana> is possible to deactivate a keyboard (I have a keyboard plugged to a laptop and I would like to deactivate laptop's integrated keyboard!!!!
<Hexo> so grub is still not working >&
<eimajenthat> Hello, having a strange occurrence with my Edgy Eft box.  I have a 60GB root partition (58 might be closer, but you get the idea.)  df and a couple other things tell me the partition is full, but I go to '/' in Nautilus and show hidden files, and highlight everything in there, then click Properties, and it all adds up to about 34GB.  Where's the rest?
<mang> feryana why, just dont touch the keys? :P
<psusi> mitchell, the one from 6.06... that apt-get install will install if your sources.list are correct
<Hexo> Is there a way for me to flash the mbr somehow so I can reinstall grub and install ubuntu again}
<feryana> mang I do. but no my cat
<econobeing> emosamurai: are you currently using windows?
<tonyyarusso> kuzmaster: You can always find full usage info and directions for a command by typing 'man <command>', so in this case 'man chmod' and 'man adduser' will give you all of the information you need (and then some!)
<mang> feryana "learn" your cat
<econobeing> i mean, is that currently on your computer
<emosamurai> I'm using windows, but I'm booting from the live cd as we speak.
<kuzmaster> tonyyarusso: k..........
<emosamurai> Windows isn't running right now.
<psusi> eimajenthat, there are probably parts that you don't have permission to see
<feryana> is easier to set down the keyboard!!!! :P is it possible?
<mitchell> psusi, Okay..
<econobeing> how old is the windows install?
<emosamurai> 2 years old.
<psusi> Hexo, what?
<econobeing> yeah i would most definately back that up
<Hexo> grub keeps giving me error 22, even after using the windows cd's recovery mode and doing fixmbr
<Hexo> and reinstalling ubuntu isn't doing anything at all
<eimajenthat> psusi, ah yeah, I guess that makes sense.  'Nother question.  How can I search for files above a certain size?
<emosamurai> Okay, so what do I do without actually erasing my entire hard drive?
<mitchell> psusi, All right.. I removed the installed version and did an apt-get install debootstrap.. I will give it another go..
<psusi> Hexo, fixmbr will get rid of grub
<econobeing> i'd actually suggest backing all the stuff from windows you want, then re-formatting it with windows first, then install ubuntu right after that
<Hexo> it didn't though
<econobeing> aside from that i'm stumped
<Hexo> first thing i saw after doing fixmbr was error 22
<emosamurai> What if I don't have my Windows cd?
<mitchell> psusi, It would be nice if I did not have to download these packages each time. Is there way to store them for each attempt?
<econobeing> are you able to borrow one?
<psusi> Hexo, you have more than one hard disk?
<LjL> is there a dpkg command/option to verify a single package against the stored md5 (there *is* an md5 stored, right?)?
<Hexo> hmm, yes, two
<maxkelley> what is the best kernel to use for a P4 HT?
<maxkelley> er, with hyperthreading, whatever.
<psusi> mitchell, yea... just never done it... but there was something on the wiki about setting up your own repository mirror/cache
<emosamurai> Grr...
<emosamurai> I shouldn't have to do this!
<mitchell> psusi, Yeah.. I read it, but it did not make much sense...
<psusi> LjL, apt-get install debsums ; man debsums
<jvai> nexo, maybe the hidden partition is giving u the blues.. it can wreck havoc
<emosamurai> Can we PM this? We're kinda getting cluttered.
<emosamurai> I can't borrow one.
<eimajenthat> psusi, I opened Nautilus as root, and I still only have 34GB worth of stuff
<LjL> psusi: i know about that, but i meant for checking the *package* itself, not the files. more of a curiosity than anything else though, i can do what i intended to through other means
<feryana> is possible to deactivate a keyboard (I have a keyboard plugged to a laptop and I would like to deactivate laptop's integrated keyboard!!!!
<psusi> emosamurai, if your windows install is 2 years old you should reformat it as a matter of principal... as for installing ubuntu, just tell it to automatically use the free space on the disk
<Hexo> so should i try to unplug the other hdd while I try to fix this maybe?
<psusi> eimajenthat, hrm.... odd....
<JJones0207> Im trying to install xubuntu it loads up then i click start or install xubuntu it uncompresses linux then while its making the root file system its a error or something on the harddisk I/O errir ib devuce gdc
<JJones0207> hdc*
<eimajenthat> psusi, glad I'm not the only one that thinks so
<psusi> LjL, the package is checked when it is installed, and if you debsum it
<hetlemming> eimajenthat, use "find".  e.g.  find / -size +10000k
<psusi> LjL, if by package you mean the actual listing of the md5sums of the files in the package
<psusi> JJones0207, do the disk test boot option... sounds like you have a bad disk
<LjL> psusi: no, i mean checking the md5 of the .deb file (yes, i know it's checked when it's installed)
<Pelo> JJones0207,  try looking up the exact msg in the forum,  my guess is it would actualy be  i/o error in device hdc ( learn to type man)
<emosamurai> It says "No root file system is defined" whan I try to use the auto-partition.
<emosamurai> GAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!
<JJones0207> I know how lol
<emosamurai> ---Hulks out---
<JJones0207> its had to believe its a bad disk since a hour ago windows was on it
<eimajenthat> hetlemming: thanks, can I have that output to a text file?
<psusi> JJones0207, no... the cd... you are booting from a cd right?
<emosamurai> Can somebody tell me how to do this?
<emosamurai> GRRR!!!!
<emosamurai> Somebody?
<psusi> emosamurai, try starting over in thei nstaller and just hit enter at each prompt ;)
<hetlemming> eimajenthat: sure.  almost any console coommand output can be sent to a text file by following it with >> filename.txt
<camonz> hi..., i was wondering how do i install framebuffer support on ubuntu edgy server
<emosamurai> Then it'd reformat my hard drive and I'd lose all my stuff.
<Pelo> emosamurai,   the live cd has a patition tool in it, otherwise try using gparted or partition magic ,
<eimajenthat> hetlemming: thanks much, glad to know
<JJones0207> yeah
<Pelo> emosamurai, boot live cd,  mount the hdd, mount the cd burner,   backup your important stuff
<LjL> psusi: in other words, like "apt-verify somepackage.deb", resulting in "yes, that .deb file is the same as what's listed in /var/cache/apt/something". but again, it's not really important - i thought about this because i was copying a bunch of .debs from my /var/cache/apt/archives to a loopback fs for testing defrag
<psusi> emosamurai, iirc, the default options involve automatically shrinking the windows partition and using the free space for ubuntu
<JJones0207> well when i try to check for cd defects it has to go though that mounting root file system to check
<hetlemming> eimajenthat, happy to help. Here's a good resource:  http://www.linux-noob.com
<JJones0207> then it messes up
<LjL> psusi: of course, i can just md5sum the files, then the md5sum -c then after the defrag, which is what i'm doing, and which is why what i asked wasn't really important
<psusi> LjL, just run md5sum on the original and again on the copy
<psusi> yea ;)
<emosamurai> Actually, if I used a Windows reinstallation CD that came with another computer, would that work?
<Pelo> JJones0207,  hda is a hard drive not a cd/dvd drive,  check the hdd power cable and data strap and check the bio settings
<psusi> LjL, better yet, you can md5sum *.deb > ~/sums1, then do it again on the test fs > ~/sums2, then diff sums1 sums2
<emosamurai> If I reformatted my hard drive?
<tonyyarusso> psusi: Second option iirc, yes (for shrinking hda1)
<tictacaddict> camonz: I don't know if this is the case for server, but for xubuntu I just had to add vga=791 to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<emosamurai> Or does it check?
<mitchell> psusi, It bailed again in the same spot...
<tictacaddict> camonz: which gives me 1024x768 framebuffer, there are different numbers for different resolutions
<JJones0207> It says Buffer I/O error on device hdc
<LjL> psusi: shouldn't need that i think... what i did is md5sum *.deb > sums   and then    md5sum -c sums, it should do just about what you said but automatically, i think
<JJones0207> Could it be a shortage on ram
<psusi> mitchell, and you are trying to debootstrap into an empty directory right?
<mitchell> psusi, Yep...
<JJones0207> I have the exact amount the minimal requirements are
<psusi> JJones0207, no... hdc is probably your cdrom drive.... so your cd is bad
<JJones0207> ok
<Pelo> JJones0207,   sorry , you made so many typos I assumed it was hda
<psusi> JJones0207, choose the disk test option when booting it
<mitchell> psusi, Like this: debootstrap --arch i386 dapper /mnt/dapper http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<JJones0207> its on Pelo
<psusi> LjL, ohh... nice... I didn't know about -c
<eimajenthat> hetlemming: I got an error I don't understand from find: http://pastey.net/3270
<LjL> psusi: then what i'm doing is    for file in /var/cache/apt/archives/lib*.deb; do ( cp $file /mntpoint & ) ; done   --  i think this should get them... fragmented enough
<camonz> tictacaddict: i think i'll have to install vesa-tng and nvidia drivers first
<mitchell> psusi, /mnt/dapper is a filesystem I setup just for chroot or a VM..
<kyd> need help with makeing a patition on a new drive
* Pelo puts them up and waits for JJones0207  to give his best shot 
<kyd> im new to linux ...as you can tell
<psusi> mitchell, I'm not sure what the http part is for, I usually just do debootstrap dapper /mnt/dapper
<mitchell> psusi, Hmm..Okay.. I will try that...
<Pelo> kyd,  I beleive you are suppose to use a tool called gparted, but that is as far as I can take you
<tictacaddict> camonz: that maybe true.  I already had my video drivers and X11 working when I tried this
<kyd> ok...ty Pelo....anyone else?
<mrMister> Hey, guys. I just installed Ubuntu following the FakeRaidHowto. Ubuntu is behaving a bit strangely. I can't log in through gdm most of the time. I just get a clear screen. just the backgroundimage and nothing more.
<Pelo> kyd, http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 , this might help
<mrMister> have any of you had this problem?
<psusi> LjL, I wrote a ~10 line shell script to randomly create and delete files, filling them with random amounts of random data to REALLY fragment the filesystem ;)
<kyd> or if someone can give me the commands in BASH i can get the just of it
<psusi> mrMister, what groups did you put your user in?
<kyd> RE: partition info
<mrMister> psusi: like, all of them.. :)
<psusi> heh... ok....
<psusi> no idea then
<mrMister> damn
<psusi> though it has been a long time since I actually did an install and wrote that howto...
<psusi> I should try it again
<mrMister> you wrote the howto?
<psusi> yea
<mrMister> Cool
<psusi> spent about 4 weeks trying to get ubuntu installed on my fakeraid right as breezy came out
<mrMister> wow. that's some dedication :)
<Pelo> mrMister,  beleive it,  howtos and guides are a bitch to write
<kyd> help with partition commands in bash
<Freyja> #smarty
<mrMister> Pelo: I believe you.
<mang> kyd google, will give you a better answer then most people here can explain ;d
<psusi> the bitch was getting it working... writing the howto was easy ;)
<Pelo> kyd,  did you find the command you need ?  type  command --help for the options of that command
<kyd> thanks guy's
<Pelo> psusi,   you write for a different audiance then I then ,  I write noob oriented guides
<kyd> Pelo: yes i got that
<kyd> ty
<mang> fdisk is one you want tho ;p
<denuoweb> loading cache ./config.cache
<denuoweb> checking for gcc... no
<denuoweb> checking for cc... no
<denuoweb> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<mrMister> Freyja: slendingur?
<denuoweb> how do i install gcc or cc
<Renan_s2> denuoweb, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dial_tone> how do you hide join/parts with x-chat
<denuoweb> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mrMister> hmm, I also have a problem with the network settings not sticking.
<jvai> aight peepz.. it's tyme 4 me to bounce.. ty all
<mrMister> so maybe there's the same problem with the groups
<mrMister> I'll have to check it out.
<mrMister> next time I boot into ubuntu,
<Pelo> brb
<wyld> how can I increase my refresh rate on my monitor? i know that it supports at least 75, but it's not going higher then 50
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | wyld
<ubotu> wyld: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wyld> ah, thanks
<Megaqwerty> Wow. A silent Ubuntu Channel...Amazing
<arrenlex> Is there a program I might use to modify the contents of .deb packages?
<arrenlex> Preferably with a GUI?
<lemao> Anybody knows how to access wordpress after installed using aptitude?
<lemao> I would expect the site to be automatically available in apache, but I could not find anything.
<arrenlex> lemao: use "dpkg -L <package>" to list the files that are part of a package you've installed.
<Megaqwerty> what is wordpress?
<Megaqwerty> nm
<dLinkCrawxor> is it best to use 6.06 or 6.10?
<Megaqwerty> I like 6.10 but 6.06 has Long Term Support
<mrMister> dLinkCrawxor: do you want a stable and tested system or do you want cutting edge system that might not be so stable?
* Pelo can't beleive he had to reboot to clear his memory,  he's so embarassed 
<Megaqwerty> lemao: have you checked wordpress' site? For documentation?
<rajiv_nair> i installed 6.10 yesterday.but went back to 6.06:((
<dLinkCrawxor> I want a stable system
<Megaqwerty> Pelo: lol
<lemao> arrenlex
<rajiv_nair> my USB cable modem didnt wrk with 6.10
<mrMister> 6.06 it is then
<rajiv_nair> its strange
<rajiv_nair> it worked fine with 6.06
<lemao> arrenlex: thanks. I can see the list of files installed, but I didnt see any on the apache2 folder
<dLinkCrawxor> Is Ubuntu about making money or producing the best free operating system?
<lemao> Maybe that is a todo after the install?
<crshburn> wow, greetz all theres lots of folks here:)
<arrenlex> dLinkCrawxor: Neither. Ubuntu is a balance between making a free OS and making a useable OS.
<rajiv_nair> a perfect balance mind u:)
<lemao> Megaqwerty: The reason I am asking it here is that the problem seems to be in the package.
<arrenlex> rajiv_nair: For some people. Personally I hate ubuntu.
<lemao> Megaqwerty: and not wordpress itself.
<dLinkCrawxor> Why do you hate "ubuntu" arrenlex
<rajiv_nair> arrenlex: why so??
<LjL> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35993/ <- some testing (which would show that, at least under artificial conditions, fragmentation does have a noticeable impact...)
<Megaqwerty> arrenlex: then why are you here?
<lemao> Megaqwerty: I would expect that the package installer would also automaticallyadd a site to apache2
<arrenlex> Megaqwerty: To help people. :) The #debian channel is full of arrogant jerks.
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<psusi> lemao, there is a default site for a fresh apache install... it has a welcome page and the help files
<arrenlex> rajiv_nair: It's an overbranded, overhyped, less-free rehash of what other people have done before. I prefer debian.
<rajiv_nair> whoa
<Megaqwerty> lemao: can you give me more information than that? I don't run a web server myself, but I would expect that the package would just install the software onto your server, and then you would have to implement it yourself.
<psusi> arrenlex, ubuntu is more usable than debian
<Zambezi> arrenlex, Would you like to speak to some assholes, please visit pfsense. ;-)
<_christian> Hello!
<rajiv_nair> :D:D
<Pelo> arrenlex,  sounds like you would fit right in at  #debian
<noiesmo> how can I create a text file with a list of all directories and the disk space used for each specifically my users home space
<_christian> Question... what's the hex-code for 1512?
<cemilb_> Did anybody have an issue with using an external mouse instead of a touchpad on a laptop?
<mrMister> ubuntu isn't very usable for me in its current state. :)
<psusi> arrenlex, different goals... debian stresses stability more ( in the sense that they prefer 12 month+ old versions )
<rajiv_nair> mrmisteR: why??
<dLinkCrawxor> How big is Marks Penis?
<spx2> hello
<spx2> are there nice games for ubuntu ?
<J-_> eggdrop is tell me i need tcl installed. what package should I install from synaptic?
<arrenlex> psusi: the only difference is that debian calls "stable" waht ubuntu calls "serer".
<mrMister> If I could configure it easily in text mode, maybe I could use it. :)
<Megaqwerty> _christian: %31%35%31%32 is the ascii equivelent
<dizzie> Deb 4 is soon to be released, and i cant hardly wait much longer
<LjL> dLinkCrawxor: completely irrelevant and bad taste.
<mrMister> rajiv_nair: because I can't get into X
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rajiv_nair> ohhh
<Pelo> spx2,  look in  the menu   "applications" under add/remove ,  there is a game section
<fm-2> Megaqwerty: Erm... I need it in 0x12345678 format
<rajiv_nair> spx2: a frnd of mine ran counterstrike succesfully with wine:d
<psusi> arrenlex, no... ubuntu server has the same versions of packages as the standard... just different set of packages that is more appropriate for a server
<fm-2> Megaqwerty: trying to get my fix_mtrr working again, after upgrading memory :P
<Megaqwerty> oh...hold on...
<arrenlex> psusi: *shrug* LTS then.
<fm-2> Megaqwerty: thanks!
<cemilb_> Did anybody using ubuntu have an issue with using an external mouse instead of a touchpad on a laptop?
<spx2> cemilb_: yes me
<spx2> cemilb_: i asked on ubuntuforums.org i got my problem solved but in 3 or 4 days
<psusi> LjL, cool test results
<cemilb_> spx2: how did you solve the problem?
<jack|ass> Anyone have problems with Edgy where power management decides that 99% is "critical power" and goes to suspend?
<crshburn> question plz if i may, on a fresh install, server install, i'm hanging on about 3 seconds into the load is my sata drive doing this
<crshburn> hope im not interrupting too much
<spx2> cemilb_: i changed xorg.conf
<rajiv_nair> crshburn:SATA eh??
<crshburn> yes
<rajiv_nair> crshburn: dapper??
<cemilb_> spx2: what change?
<crshburn> stops on hardware discovery
<Megaqwerty> fm-2: does this help any? http://www.webelfin.com/webelfindesign/dechex.html
<Megaqwerty> fm-2: I don't know hex myself, but that page may be what ur looking for.
<crshburn> new to linux box, going to learn to build a gaming server
<rajiv_nair> i had dat problem with my SATA when i tried to install breezy way back
<spx2> cemilb_: let me find that thread of mine
<psusi> applications->accessories->calculator will happily convert between hex and dec
<rajiv_nair> but no such issues with dapper
<cemilb_> spx2: Thanks... standing by.
<Megaqwerty> fm-2: everything else uses some program source code to convert it.
<crshburn> rajiv_nair explain dapper plz :P
<Megaqwerty> fm-2: but I haven't actually found a formula for it as of yet (I haven't seen it in the source code either)
<rajiv_nair> ver 6.06==dapper
<rajiv_nair> :D
<exod> Anyone know what terminal Kate uses?
<spx2> cemilb_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311462
<exod> Because when i press the terminal tab, i get no terminal :(
<Megaqwerty> fm-2: so? any good?
<LjL> psusi: this (and the site in general) seems interesting for benchmarking fragmentation http://www.informatik.uni-frankfurt.de/~loizides/reiserfs/agesystem.html
<Megaqwerty> fm-2: you still here?
<kanedaddy> sup?
<cemilb_> sox2: Thanks... Looking now at the post.
<cemilb_> spx2: Thanks. Looking now at the post.
<fm-2> Megaqwerty: give me a few family probs!
<Megaqwerty> fm-2: oh sorry.
<fm-2> Megaqwerty: np, I'll be back and let ya know in 10!
<Megaqwerty> good luck with that
<spx2> cemilb_: yo still there ?
<Megaqwerty> fm-2: okay, when you get back. I have the number. 0x5e8
<JakeConnor> who started ubuntu?
<arrenlex> JakeConnor: Mark Shuttleworth
<lupine_85> debian :p
<xar0s> anyone know how to run Starcraft with WINE?
<mrMister> xar0s: google knows
<xar0s> lol
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<JakeConnor> is debian a black guy?
<rajiv_nair> google knows everythin :p
<xar0s> followed all the tutorials
* crshburn isnt winning
<crshburn> :\
<lupine_85> wine setup.exe is your friend
<xar0s> everything runs BUT battle.net
<xar0s> crashes every time
<lupine_85> JakeConnor: "debian" is in reference to a woman
<lupine_85> but she's american, so could have black skin I guess
<cemilb_> spx2: yes... I was looking at the post...
<lupine_85> is it important?
<JakeConnor> what language is that in reference to a woman?
<arrenlex> lupine_85: "debian" is in reference to IAN Murdock, the creator of Debian, and DEBra, his wife.
<JakeConnor> just wondering since ubuntu is some african word
<arrenlex> Ian + Debra
<arrenlex> -> debian
<lupine_85> "Debbie"-ian
<rajiv_nair> yeah:D
<[erisco] > kind of a strange question I suppose.. is there a way I can hide all my icons on the desktop?
<lupine_85> oh, debra, ok :)
<[erisco] > visually hide them, that is
<lupine_85> "ubuntu" might be african, but it's a universal concept. Or should be...
<nothlit> [erisco] , use gconf-editor, and disable the drive icons from showing up
<rajiv_nair> yeah
<nothlit> [erisco] , delete the rest
<rajiv_nair> "i am coz we are"
<lupine_85> Of course us Brits are the Real Humans(tm) :p
<JakeConnor> most debras' I know are black
<nothlit> [erisco] , or change the mountpoints of your drives from /media to /mnt
<lupine_85> everything else is a cheap imitation
<lupine_85> like tea... ;)
<mrMister> Ubuntu is an old African saying for "I'm tired of compiling Gentoo"
<[erisco] > nothlit, isn't gconf really sensitive?
<rajiv_nair> jake:wats ur point??
<nothlit> debian = deb + ian
<nothlit> [erisco] , its just xml files
<lupine_85> oh noes! the melatonin's gonna getcha
<rajiv_nair> lol@mister
<JakeConnor> I have no point
<JakeConnor> haha
<rajiv_nair> ok :D
<[erisco] > nothlit, I heard that messing something up in there could cause a lot of problem
<rajiv_nair> oops
<[erisco] > nothlit, is this the only way?
<rajiv_nair> he left :p
<lupine_85> gconf == registry :(
<nothlit> [erisco] , lol i said change the mountpoints of drives from /media to /mnt
<[erisco] > nothlit, would I want to do that for the same drive that linux boots from?
<nothlit> [erisco] , its perfectly safe if you know what you're doing, besides the regular gconf editor, can only bork your user profile, not system stuff unlike windows
<Malfist> Does dpkg act the same as apt-get with resolving dependecies?
<nothlit> [erisco] , and you can always rm -fr ~/.gconf to reset it
<nothlit> no
<lupine_85> couldn't you just symlink /mnt/ to /media/ ?
<nothlit> it installs individual files
<Malfist> can you get it to resolve depencandecies?
<nothlit> lupine_85, no because it will still see them in media and auto show them
<[erisco] > nothlit, I only wanted to get a pic of my desktop without icons on it =\
<lupine_85> ah... gotcha
<JJones0207> when i try to install xubuntu how come when i bootup the computer it says their is no free memory bewteen 480K and 640K but there is
<[erisco] > nothlit, I suppose I'll just have to live without that heh
<JJones0207> its 128 MB
<nothlit> [erisco] , no just your extra drives, the ones mounted in media
<nothlit> [erisco] , its really simple
<citek> Can someone please help me get my microphone to work with ubuntu?
<dabaR> [erisco] : just the desktop no icons?
<jrib> !icons | [erisco] 
<ubotu> [erisco] : Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<lupine_85> JJones0207: that's XMS/EMMS RAM, not the system RAM (to use DOS terms)
<cemilb_> spx2: Did you ping me?
<rajiv_nair> citek: install ALSA mixer
<nothlit> jrib, rofl
<[erisco] > it isn't worth messing with configurations files..
<[erisco] > thanks anyways though, guys
<lupine_85> I doubt you need to worry about 160KB of RAM that isn't likely to be used anyway
<Malfist> Can dpkg resolve dependancies?
<jrib> [erisco] : it's just unchecking a box in gconf-editor
<nothlit> [erisco] , its no big deal, if you mess up just enter rm -fr ~/.gconf in your console
<dabaR> jrib: I met a guy called jbird today in person, and I kept calling him jrib, wondering where I got the jrib from...
<jrib> dabaR: heh
<kitche> Malfist: no it jsut installs one deb
<kitche> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<nolimitsoya> how do i search using apt-cache restricting to installed packages? --installed dont seem to work...
<dabaR> Malfist: resolve deps how? like download the dependencies from some repository?
<Malfist> how can I get a third party deb file I have resolve dependancies
<Malfist> or how to set a SVN
<jrib> nolimitsoya: easier to use aptitude search, see /usr/share/doc/aptitude.  The page on search options
<lupine_85> Malfist: you have all the fun of finding what .debs it needs, and installing them manually
<Malfist> I'm fairly new to linux
<Malfist> loevly
<dabaR> nolimitsoya: dpkg -l?
<nolimitsoya> dabaR, thank you
<lupine_85> generally considered to be a bad idea, since you've no idea if the .deb files are compiled appropriately for youe system
<dabaR> nolimitsoya: and grep then...
<Pelo> Malfist,  this may help some  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ , but I am not sure that answers your question
<dabaR> Malfist: you want to set up a subversion server?
<nolimitsoya> dabaR, grep what?
<Malfist> no, I wan't to connect to one
<[erisco] > I only see an option to remove the drive icons... I want ALL of my icons to be hidden from view. My folders, links, and files.
<JJones0207> so how would i install xubuntu
<dabaR> nolimitsoya: dpkg -l | grep <keyword>
<lupine_85> svn co <url to svn repo>; cd <directory>; ./autogen.sh; ./configure --prefix=/usr; make; make install
<JJones0207> get the alternate installer?
<lupine_85> you'll need to install the subversion package
<kitche> JJones0207: no get the xubuntu install cd unless you have ubuntu already installed
<nolimitsoya> dabaR, thank you :)
<nothlit> [erisco] , you'll have to move them temporarily into a folder
<Malfist> is it just subversion?
<lupine_85> exact procedure after svn co may differ, depending on how it's been set up of course...
<jrib> [erisco] : ah then an easy way is to tell nautilus to not handle the desktop
<JJones0207> no OS is installed right now
<dabaR> Malfist: you want to connect to a subversion repository?
<Malfist> dabaR yes
<[erisco] > jrib, but I need to be able to see the Desktop... -.- maybe this isn't very practical
<JJones0207> I got the install cd
<nothlit> [erisco] , you'll have to move them temporarily into a folder
<jrib> [erisco] : you will see the background, nautilus just handles the icons
<Pelo> JJones0207, pop it in and boot
<[erisco] > nothlit, that might take a while =\
<jrib> [erisco] : /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop in gconf-editor, try it
<Malfist> dabaR: yes I'm a java programmer new to linux
<lupine_85> Malfist: you'll need build-essential as well, to actually compile anything
<Malfist> I have build-essential
<lupine_85> not to mention a java sdk etc
<nothlit> [erisco] , just make a temp folder in your home folder and select and and drag them inside
<[erisco] > jrib, wow nice
<citek> How do I get a C++ Compiler for Linux Ubuntu!!!???
<JJones0207> in BIOS it says its 640 reserved
<dabaR> JJones0207: install cd being what? alternate or desktop?
<jrib> citek: install build-essential
<JJones0207> Desktop
<JJones0207> xubuntu
<lupine_85> citek: install build-essential; g++ will be your C++ compiler
<[erisco] > nothlit, jrib's solution was actually pretty good. Thanks though, I appreciate your help greatly.
<Malfist> exit thank you
* Pelo check the channel rules to see if what the penalty for java programming is and if it can be increased 
<citek> lupine/jrib ty!
<dabaR> JJones0207: so you are asking how to install with a cd?
<lupine_85> heh, nasty punishmrny :p
<JJones0207> I would know if it would even run the CD
<dabaR> Pelo:
<Pelo> dabaR
<JJones0207> hold on
<dabaR> JJones0207: so it does not start from your CD?
<JJones0207> wait a second
<polpak> JJones0207: you need to specify that the boot order should boot from the CD
<JJones0207> its starting
<JJones0207> im clicking start or install xubuntu
<[erisco] > is there a way to kill and reload the desktop? like you would do killall gnome-panel
<jerp> killall nautilus
<dabaR> [erisco] : the desktop is controlled by nautilus the file manager
<Pelo> JJones0207,   start will get you to a live cd desktop , you can also install from there,   install will get you to install directly I beleive
<[erisco] > dabaR, yes. I have disabled the desktop and am now trying to enable it again. I have done that, but it is not drawing the icons again.
<spx2> citek: use gcc or g++
<dabaR> Pelo: it is the same option:P
<jerp> get the icons back by going into the config  editor
<wastrel> [erisco] :  if you create a new folder on the desktop, does the icon show?
<Pelo> dabaR,  then why did he ask ???
<jerp> application/system/configuration editor
<[erisco] > wastrel, nautilus is currently not handling the Desktop. I cannot even right-click ;) I have purposely disabled it
<dabaR> Pelo: bad punctuation?!
<jerp> enter icons in the 'find' aand it gives a list in the bottom window
<Pelo> damn him and his typing
<jrib> [erisco] : start nautilus
<[erisco] > jrib, smart idea. Thanks hehe.
<[erisco] > well thanks for your help everyone! night!
<fm-2> Megaqwerty: Erm.. that doesn't really help
<souling> can I install ubuntu to a partition, or do i have to format the entire disk?
<rajiv_nair> u can install to a partition:)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<rajiv_nair> select eh manually edit partition rable option
<rajiv_nair> the*
<souling> oic
<ianthepetrock> gah, is my irc client going insane?
<souling> ty
<rajiv_nair> mine too
<rajiv_nair> ~x(
<Madpilot> ianthepetrock, no, it's just a netsplit
<souling> mhm
<Madpilot> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tonyyarusso> !netsplit
<dabaR> I have parts on ignore
<ianthepetrock> i see
<souling> lol, "relax and enjoy the show"
<ianthepetrock> :D
<rajiv_nair> i am enjoyin da show:D
<souling> lol
* ianthepetrock pops popcorn into his mouth
<dabaR> I enjoyed it the first million times I saw it too...
* jerp runs to the concession to get a cola and some popcorn
<souling> i don't go on irc that much, i use AIM
<souling> no netsplits in aim :[
<carzzz215> what show
<souling> although sometimes you get partial toc resets
<souling> which are about the same
<dabaR> carzzz215: they got high...
<carzzz215> ohhh
<Megaqwerty> fm-2: what?
<Megaqwerty> fm-2: oh I gave you the answer
<Megaqwerty> I used python
<Megaqwerty> fm-2: 0x5e8
<tuco> hi
<rajiv_nair> :)
<tuco> algum brasileiro por ai?
<wastrel> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<rajiv_nair> sorry dude..........didnt understand the language:D
<spx2> obrigada ?
<spx2> wtf is that a?
<Megaqwerty> fm-2: you there?
<rajiv_nair> :))
<rajiv_nair> that was portugese rite??
* crshburn goes to download page and start with a new iso
* rajiv_nair fires up rythmbox
<piedoggie> am upgrading a system, replacing the main disk and need to mount the original disk.   the original disk was set up to use lvm and I'm wondering if I need to anything special to mount it
<leandro-1> necesito ayuda con una particion que cree /home
<leandro-1> y no me deja acceder ubuntu
<jrib> !es | leandro-1
<ubotu> leandro-1: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<leandro-1> perdon pense que estaba en ubuntu-e
<leandro-1> s
<jrib> it's ok
<wastrel> yay
<bcstv> trying to update to feisty and I get an error: warning: could not initiate dbus
<jrib> bcstv: #ubuntu+1 for feisty please
<kenny> woo hoo ubuntu
* Pelo thinks M$ just lost a client 
<starz> anyone got gaim working with yahoo atm ?
<kitche> yes works good
<piedoggie> y on windows
<hajiki> hey guys can you help me? I want to install this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=36907
<mohdafif> starz: yahoo is undergoing server upgrades, some people may not be able to log into yahoo acct, even from the official yahoo client
<starz> oic
<starz> thanx mohdafif
<rajiv_nair> yeah
<crshburn> << helps if u install from amd64 file i gather ;)
<starz> i went to yahoo and logged into the email itself and that worked.. and was thus confused
<rajiv_nair> every1 got a msg from "yahoomessengerteam"
<kenny> i have a dual boot of ubuntu, windows xp on  a hd and ubuntu on a diffrent, how do i access my stuff on the hd with windows
<kitche> starz: they are probably updating it so it works well with the msn protocol
<wastrel> !mountwindows |kenny
<ubotu> kenny: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Pelo> hajiki,  that does look nice , I think you use the splash screen thingy in system > admin
<kenny> thanx guys
<hajiki> heh, thanks
<hajiki> splash screen thingy??
<Pelo> hajiki,  read the link you gave , there are installation instructions on it
<piedoggie> so any suggestions on how to mount a second disk that was created with lvm?
<hajiki> yeah, but i dont know how to copy the file to the grub folder...
<piedoggie> grub is found in /boot/grub
<piedoggie> cp <file> /boot/grub
<piedoggie> as root
<hajiki> thanks !!!
<piedoggie> so preface that cp with a sudo
<jerp> he's probably gonna put a nude in I'd reckon
<piedoggie> :-)
<piedoggie> people make way too many personal things visible to others
<arrenlex> piedoggie: You mean I SHOULDN'T have ~/porn symlinked to my apache dir?!
<kenny> man.... this is complicated
<nothlit> piedoggie, ... err sudo mkdir /boot/grub/splash && sudo cp splash.xpm.gz /boot/grub/splash/
<piedoggie> ah
<hajiki> should change the (hd1,0) like the instructions say
<piedoggie> never changed the splas and probably never will
<plagerism> There was some updates in edgy recently tos some gnome stuff and some xorg stuff
<plagerism> And now gnome wont start
<hajiki> >.>;
<wabbit> hi all I'm a newbie to ubuntu... I just dist upgraded my dapper distribution to edgy but the apt/source.list still shows dapper. Do I need to change the source.list myself to point to edgy??
<jerp> I found a place today online where you could adopt a penguin for something like $25
<piedoggie> I look at it so rarely
<wabbit> or am I missing something??
<arrenlex> wabbit: How did you manage to upgrade to edgy if your sources.list is dapper?
<piedoggie> squewwy wabbit
<wabbit> apt-get dist upgrade
<wabbit> I ran that command
<arrenlex> wabbit: If that upgraded your system, then you have edgy in your sources.list
<mdious> that wouldn't have worked...i thought you had to change the source list first
<nothlit> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<noiesmo> wabbit, unless your sources.list says edgy not dapper then you have not upgraded
<arrenlex> mdious: Of course.
<wastrel> !upgrade | wabbit
<ubotu> wabbit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wastrel> DON'T dist-upgrade dapper-> edgy
<wastrel> it breaks stuff
<noiesmo> wabbit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<wastrel> also, welcome to ubuntu :] 
<mdious> stupid question...what is the name of that...'new' (i am way behind) thing that replaces initrd images...i just ah can't think of it :(
<mdious> remfs or something like that...
<kitche> mdious: you mean mkcpio?
<wabbit> thanks I will give it a shot
<mdious> kitche:  nah I don't think so...it was something starting with r
* jerp mutters to hisself:  kitchie must be smart or something....
<arrenlex> mdious: initramfs comes to mind. But I'm not sure that's the same thing.
<Pelo> hajiki,   just  gksu nautilus that will allow you to move the file into the /boot/grub folder and edit the file you need as well
<mdious> That's wha ti am trying to think of thank you!
<kitche> mdious: well I know that in the kernel ther eis mkcpio now instead of the old initrd set
<hajiki> pelo: done that
<mdious> arrenlex:  thank you i will be able to sleep tonight
<mdious> kitche:  cheers
<hajiki> i want to know if i should change the (hd1,0) like the instructions say
<nothlit> no
<Pelo> hajiki,  I don'T know if you should or not,  I am gonna try it as is firt and if it doesn'T work my hdd is hda1 so I will try that
<Pelo> unless nothlit  disagrees
<hajiki> lol
<richee> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nothlit> don't change the root unless you don't want your install to boot
<arrenlex> nothlit: classical newbie poetry! :)
<mdious> kitche:  my apologies, that cpio stuff was right...just reading an article about it here:  http://lwn.net/Articles/14776/
<hajiki> nothlit: did u read the instructions?
<hajiki> here
<hajiki> splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/blu.xpm.gz
<hajiki> Change the (hd1,0) if you have a different setup.
<shiv> how do I resolve this: shiv@shiv-desktop:~$ fsl
<shiv> You need to source an FSL setup file - either fsl.sh or fsl.csh in $FSLDIR/etc/fslconf !
<Pelo> arrenlex,  nothlit  that line only points to a location for a spalsh image,  do you realy thing it will keep the computer from booting ?
<jerp> what possess a person to not write for gnome, a few lines to a file to accommodate the person who would like to have his windows open in the center of the desktop?
<hajiki> nothlit: that line needs to go in menu.lst
<gotit> i cant install my usb speedtouch dsl modem
<manc> Is there a way to remove the icon that links to my windows partition from my Gnome desktop? I do still want my windows partition mounted, but I don't want the icon to show up on my desktop.
<Pelo> manc,  if you figure it out let me know,  I'd like to get rid of it to
<jerp> manc dee if it's in application/system/configuration editor
<hendrixski> there is an easy way to get rid of the icon
<jerp> dee=see
<hendrixski> get rid of the windows partition :)
<manc> I checked out apps/nautilus/desktop
<manc> no options there
<ThePub> yes there is
<ThePub> it's like show_drive_icons or something
<manc> just a sec
<drcode> hi alll
<manc> computer_icon_visible, etc...
<drcode> any one know if wvdial support callback option ?
<manc> there isn't an option for the drives
<jrib> manc: "volumes visible"
* jerp is so vile, he assumes everyone uses gnome.
<ThePub> manc: it's "volumes_visible"
<manc> oh man
<manc> Im so stupid
<manc> SO STUPID!
<manc> the first thing that came to mind when I saw that line was 'speaker volume"
<manc> so stupid!!!!!! <<<< ME!
<manc> thank you!!
<Pelo> manc,  ???
<gotit> yep
<crshburn> << more stupid
<ThePub> gotta be smarter than the gconf I guess :D
<jrib> manc: it's ok :)
<krept> anyone know when new alsa release is expected?
<jerp> later folks
<krept> 1.0.14?
<crshburn> if i run a game server, do i need the server install or is the desktop an ok install, told ya i know nothing about linux?!
<citek> Crshburn: What game server?
<crshburn> apache
<crshburn> mysql
<kitche> crshburn: umm those aren't games
<Pelo> manc,   walk me through it , cause I can'T find it , wherre am I suppose to be looking ?
<crshburn> no no will be a trunengine based game
<crshburn> turn^
<manc> Pelo, press Alt-F2
<manc> then type gconfeditor and press enter
<kitche> crshburn: probably server then if it's memory intensive
<crshburn> updates on the hour
<manc> on your right hand-side, you will see a tree, is that correct?
<arrenlex> manc: Are you the guy who writes the treasure maps for the pirates?
<Pelo> mang,  apparently I donT' have that installed
<manc> hehehe
<kuto> hi
<kuto> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<manc> Pelo, do you have v6.10?
<Pelo> yes
<manc> just a sec
<Willa> wow
<ThePub> 6.10 doesn't have gconf installed by default
<Willa> freenode is stable as all hell.
<Willa> Been on here for like 3 days
<Pelo> manc,  in french mind you, might be a different name
<manc> Pelo, open up synaptic
<nothlit> ThePub, lol?
<Pelo> opened
<kitche> Willa: not really it net splits alot but there will be a restart of a lot of servers during the morning
<ThePub> nothlit: ?
<manc> Pelo, search for gconf
<manc> and look for gconf-editor
<feross> hey how can I set a program to run as root without having to put in the password?
<plagerism> Okay is anyone else having issues after recent gnome updates??
<manc> Pelo, im so sorry... when you press Alt-F2, you have to type gconf-editor and not gconfeditor
<arrenlex> feross: sudo
<|thunder> -rwxr-xr-x 1 eric eric 4771 2006-12-08 23:47 /home/eric/.beryl/plugins/snowflake2.png
<Pelo> manc,   gconf-editor is not the same as .. .
<ThePub> feross: add the sticky bit
<plagerism> X starts, and even in failsafe there is this window that just stops everything from loading
<manc> :/
<nothlit> ThePub, don't you mean suid/guid?
<Pelo> manc,  ok I got gconf-editor opened , what next
<ThePub> nothlit: yeah, and ti's a sticky bit
<feross> arrenlex: I knowabout sudo, I'm talking about making it so that I can script it and it just runs, but the program has to be run as root
<manc> ok, on your right hand-side, open up "apps" then "nautilus" and then "desktop"
<nothlit> ... lol
<bruenig> feross, you have to do something with visudo
<bruenig> feross, as vague as that is
<Pelo> manc,  I'm there
<feross> bruenig: yeah, you're right.. I'll look it up. I think I saw something about that.
<ThePub> nothlit: if you have input, say it.  don't just laugh at me.  if I'm wrong, correct me.
<manc> uncheck "volumes_visible"
<arrenlex> feross: your options are to a) configure sudo so you can run that particular command without a password, or b) set the suid
<nothlit> feross, if you need something without user interaction, just run a cron job?
<Pelo> manc,  thanks
<manc> np
<manc> :)
<arrenlex> feross: suid is generally advised against.
<Pelo> manc,  ah, there's the rub,    my windows partition disapears but so do my dvds ...
<xarq_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bruenig> feross, this was an entry for firestarter, %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL, NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<bruenig> feross, so you can probably modify
<Willa> q
<dfgas_> arghh, can't get netboot to work
<ThePub> Pelo: you can can add back icons to the locations though.
<Willa> Is a modern 128mb faster than an older 256mb videocard?
<arrenlex> feross: The sudoers file to achieve the having some commands available without a password is http://pastebin.ca/272669
<Pelo> ThePub,  ok I'll check that later
<nothlit> Pelo, just mount your windows partition in /mnt instead of /media
<feross> bruenig: perfect, I'll give that a shot
<feryana> is possible to deactivate a keyboard (I have a keyboard plugged to a laptop and I would like to deactivate laptop's integrated keyboard!!!!
<manc> Pelo, yeah, I don't think you can remove just the windows partition... though, you can add one icon, called the "Computer" that contains icons for your windows partition, dvds etc...
<feross> arrenlex: ok thanks, lemme look
<manc> nothlit, yeah, I read that tip somewhere
<Pelo> ok , thanks guys,   gotta go now, it's getting late
<Pelo> g'night
<nothlit> manc, thats how i mount all my drives
<ThePub> what's the difference?
<piedoggie> freyana:  probably not.  kbd handling is mediated by the bios
<manc> nothlit, where is the line that tells ubuntu to mount them in media?
<nothlit>  /media makes gnome shove the drives everywhere
<nothlit> manc, you have to edit your fstab and make a mount point
<manc> nothlit, thanks, I'll check that out
<ThePub> it's pretty convenient then if it's related to how they get placed in the places menu
<hajiki> :(
<hendrixski> while everybody is talking about partitions... I have a partition related question...
<nothlit> I don't like that behavior, its useful for those who don't understand linux filesystems/mounting though
<hendrixski> How can I start up my other partition as a virtual machine in VMware
<nothlit> you need to edit the hard drive settings to give it direct access
<nothlit> check the properties
<Phuzion> Is there a way to open a specific window with Gnome's file browser through the command line?
<nothlit> you may have to add it from the begining of the wizard
<nothlit> nautilus /home/folder
<hendrixski> I don't remember seeing an option to do that in the wizard, I assume it's some esoteric menu item
<manc> wow
<brunner> http://66.118.187.72/ <== if anyone is interested, you're welcome to it
<nothlit> hendrixski, no the hard drive wizard, not main wizard
<nothlit> you have to edit the virtual machine drives
<kuto> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kenny> does the mac version run on imacs?
<czambran> I was wondering if anybody could help me install Ubuntu Edgy on my HP Pavilion
<czambran> When I try installing it, I get all sort of errors
<nothlit> brunner, is it wise to enable bittorent on there?
<hendrixski> right, so I create a drive, then I point it at the  partition?
<brunner> nothlit: probably not.
<hendrixski> czambran, what kinds of errors?
<czambran> The first one is
<arrenlex> bruenig: THANK YOU for that sudoers line... I couldn't get what I wanted to work in Debian, but it works with that line :D:D Thank you thank you.
<nothlit> brunner, filespace accounts? ssh accounts? what?
<brunner> nothlit: both
<czambran> MP-BIOS bug 8254: Timer not connected to IO - APIC
<brunner> nothlit: just a box I don't need so I'm letting people mess around on it
<bruenig> arrenlex, alright, twas in the forums
<czambran> I was able to get rid of that by adding noapic
<czambran> to the installation intructions
<h08817> ok
<dav085> hey guys, im new to ubuntu, I just got it installed on my laptop and need a bit of help setting things up, can nyone give me a hand?
<czambran> but then I get ohci_hcd Found HC with no IRQ Check BIOS/PCI
<czambran> BTW, it is a 64 bit machine
<arrenlex> dav085: Why don't you just ask your questions so we can all help you? :)
<dav085> sounds good lol
<edwardocallaghan> dav085:im me
<Phuzion> Is there a way to open a specific window with Gnome's file browser through the command line?
<hendrixski> I installed edgy on a really old laptop, got all sorts of errors, but theinstall worked fine, oddly enough. but i don't remember any of them mentioning the BIOS
<arrenlex> !pm | edwardocallaghan | dav085
<ubotu> edwardocallaghan | dav085: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<jrib> Phuzion: nautilus /path/to/whereever
<czambran> hendrixski: the thing is that after it shows the error messages it doesn't do anything else
<hendrixski> ah, the 64 bit... that's out of my league
<czambran> I am desperate to get rid of Windows
<h08817> czambran, where did u get ur copy of ubuntu?
<edwardocallaghan> I can't read everything at once
<czambran> hendrixski: thanks anyway. I really appreciate that you asked
<czambran> h08817: ubuntu.com
<skmidry> I'm using Intel wireless ipw3945 on my HP laptop - I am unable to enable WEP on dapper
<edwardocallaghan> I am coding on the other monitor sorry
<hendrixski> czambran, isn't there a separate disc for 64 bit machines?
<skmidry> I'm able to use only WPA
<h08817> so u made ur own cd im guessing?
<czambran> hendrixski: yes there is
<hendrixski> is that the one you're using?
<czambran> h08817: you will be guessing right
<czambran> hendrixski: yes
<czambran> h08817: I run the CD check on it
<h08817> i had many problems when installing ubuntu
<skmidry> Any way of enabling WEP?
<Phuzion> jrib:  thanks
<h08817> you must be running an older pc
<zcat[1] > I would recomend using 32 bit even on a 64bit machine... because all the nonfree stuff (3d drivers, wifi drivers, flash...) is compiled for 32 bit and won't work in 64 bit..
<czambran> h08817: It is actually a spanking new computer
<h08817> wow thats interesting
* arrenlex strongly agrees with zcat[1] 
<czambran> h08817: I got my wife a laptop, so that I could get her Desktop
<h08817> so maybe you should try zcat
<czambran> zcat?
<h08817> try the 32bit and see what happens
<czambran> I tried that too
<dav085> i am using a ASUS notebook with a clean install of ubuntu and I need to somehow get my wireless to work
<czambran> and nothing
<h08817> hmm
<dav085> i downloaded ndiswrapper
<edwardocallaghan> Has anyone seen the Sun Ultra 20M2 Desktops they are amazing
<czambran> h08817: it is frustratring not being able to get rid of windows
<h08817> well do u have a windows recovery disk?
<edwardocallaghan> +They don't have broken ACPI ;0
<czambran> h08817: on the new computer, they make a partition of the disk where they store the recovery information
<dav085> edward i tried to pm u but i cant coz im not registered :S
<dav085> i will register and try again
<h08817> yeah with hp its retarded
<nothlit> brunner, people are already running bittorrent on there
<edwardocallaghan> dav085:hold on there
<czambran> h08817: I like HP computers because they have a pretty good CS, which is still on the US
<h08817> you might need to use the fdisk utility outside of windows to remove hte partitions
<h08817> but then you are out of an OS
<h08817> you can run windows and linux together
<Willa> can someone help me figure out why my videocard is laggy In Ubuntu?
<dav085> yup
<czambran> h08817: nop, I am in the US, but they wont give me any support with regard to Linux
<h08817> well of course not
<czambran> h08817: those sons of a gun
<arrenlex> czambran: That's what we're for! What happened, again? xD
<Willa> Are there only 1 type of Nvidia drivers out there?
<czambran> arrenlex: I can't install Ubuntu on my HP Pavilion 1230n 64 bit
<arrenlex> Willa: There is "nv" which is open-source but does not support 3D acceleration, and "nvidia" from the official people which is closed-source.
<Willa> hello?
<noiesmo> !nvidia | Willa
<ubotu> Willa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h08817> czambran, how much memory do u have?
<arrenlex> czambran: "can't install" is kind of vague.
<czambran> h08817: 1Gb
<Willa> Right I've done that noiesmo. thx
<czambran> arrenlex: My Bad. I get the following errors
<h08817> wow u have plenty
<Willa> I need more help than just a url.
<noiesmo> !envy | willa
<ubotu> willa: envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<czambran> arrenlex: MP-BIO bug 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<czambran> h08817: I thought it should be enough to at least get it going
<h08817> o definitely
<hendrixski> ubotu, is there something similar for ati drivers?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is there something similar for ati drivers? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h08817> !ati
<czambran> arrenlex: I was able to get past that by adding noapic on the installion options
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<emosamurai> Hi, how do I access the console?
<arrenlex> czambran: a) when do you get that error? b) what are you trying to install?
<x-r00t-x> hello . can anyone tell me how do i convert mpg to 3gp ?
<Jordan_U> czambran: Did you try the "noapci" kernel option ?
<arrenlex> emosamurai: The command line, or an actual terminal?
<bruenig> emosamurai, you can use the terminal?
<edwardocallaghan> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is where the config file is
<emosamurai> I just installed Ubuntu after formatting my hard drive.
<czambran> arrenlex: but then I get the following error message: ohci_hcd Found GC with no IRQ Check BIOS/PCI
<edwardocallaghan> back it up before you do anything with new drivers
<czambran> Jordan_U: Yes, and that kind of worked
<Willa> arrenlex: I installed drivers for my old videocard. Its an nvidia 6800Gt 128mb.   Everything works fine. Things were just a little laggy, So I picked up a 5200 256mb videocard. nvidia as well.. However with the 256mb videocard, everything is very laggy.
<emosamurai> Ah, found it.
<emosamurai> Sorry.
<czambran> Jordan_U: what is acpi anyways?
<rubso> VLC sucks in ubuntu, when i enlarge the window, the rest of it hide under the taskbar.
<Willa> vlc works fine in ubuntu for moi.
<edwardocallaghan> Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<feross> hey guys, 'xhost +localhost' will allow root to run X programs but will it keep those setting after a reboot or do I have to enable it in a config somewhere?
<gouki> Willa: Things are 'laggy' probably because the the proprietary drivers are not installed
<arrenlex> czambran: power management.
<Jordan_U> czambran: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<rubso> Willa, what's your screen resolution?
<czambran> I tried looking an answer on the Ubuntu forums, and found several threads with people going through the same things, but somebody has yet to give an asnwer
<wapityyy> anyone know how to put the good quotes for thi ?  raid_div.innerHTML += '<a href="" onclick="ShowUser(user,atk,hp); return false;">'+user_node[0] .firstChild.nodeValue+'</a>'; for user atk and hp pls ?
<Willa> gouki: Yet they were working fine with the older 128mb videocard ???
<bruenig> rubso, an isolated incident occurs on your desktop, and you conclude an application sucks on an entire distro
<arrenlex> czambran: what are you installing from?
<Willa> rubso 720p
<czambran> arrenlex and Jordan_U: Do i need it?
<minerale> what is the linux equivalent for windows's ipconfig /flushDNS  ( to clear some outdated dns records ) ?
<gouki> Willa: With no drivers installed?
<arrenlex> czambran: You have it. It's hardware.
<brunner> nothlit: where? on silenceisdefeat.org or on http://66.118.187.72/ ?
<emosamurai> What's the best IRC client for Ubuntu?
<rubso> Willa: that's explains it all, although it shouldn't be "720p" except if you were using an HDTV.
<gouki> emosamurai: irssi
<arrenlex> !best | emosamurai
<czambran> arrenlex: I am not sure what you mean. I downloaded the 64big alternate edgy cd, and burned on a CD which is what I am using
<ubotu> emosamurai: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Willa> gouki: I just swapped the 128mb out, and put the 256mb in. I'm trying to figure out if there is something else I need to do besides a nviida-glx
<gop> !house
<Jordan_U> emosamurai: irssi or xchat IMHO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about house - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-r00t-x> emosamurai, xchat
<nothlit_> brunner, the 66.118
<czambran> arrenlex:  so I shouldn't worry about having to use noapic to get a little further
<richee> !kill
<arrenlex> czambran: Yes, that is what I mean. Try running a liveCD (Desktop CD) and see if it even starts.
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<x-r00t-x> !xchat | emosamurai
<Willa> rubso: 1. Its hooked up to my plasma tv... 2. A low 720p resolution wouldn't have anything to do with anything.
<czambran> arrenlex: I tried, but it gets stuck on the splash screen
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<czambran> arrenlex:  I tried that first
<arrenlex> czambran: ...wow. Nice box. o_O
<arrenlex> czambran: what's weird about this machine?
<dav085> do i need a virus program installed on ubuntu for protection?
<czambran> arrenlex: Tell me about it
<nothlit_>  /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/btdownloadcurses.bittorrent America_-_Freedom_to_Fascism_-_XviD.torrent
<Willa> 720p is Low for a computer to run anyway.
<nothlit_> oops
<Willa> gouki: any halp?
<arrenlex> !virus | dav085
<czambran> arrenlex: Weird? I don't know. It runs Windows just fine
<ubotu> dav085: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dav085> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nothlit_> anyways thats what was running on that server
<Jordan_U> czambran: coould you try removing the "quiet" and "splash" parameters and see if there are any notable errors?
<czambran> arrenlex: I was hoping somebody here could tell me how to install Ubuntu on it, so that I can use it as my * server
<czambran> sure
<czambran> give me 1 sec
<czambran> don't go anywhere ;)
<gouki> Willa: Nahh. Proprietary drivers is all there is needed
<dav085> i have downloaded ndiswrapper, will this be able to get me onto the net in ubuntu on my wireless card?
<gouki> Willa: You're using GNOME, right?
<Willa> gouki: where do I install those?
<Willa> gouki: i'm not 100% sure
<Willa> I am a total ubuntu n00b.
<carlfk_la1> GeForce2 MX/MX 400 - how do I use the s-video port?
<Willa> I installed the most recent version ooff of the website like 3 weeks ago.
<rubso> yo guys, are you using Flash 9 beta in your web browsers?
<czambran> Jordan_U:  Only the quiet option was available, which I took out. I also added the noapic option
<gouki> Willa: Man, have you installed nVidia drivers? And no, they don't come with Ubuntu (yet)
<arrenlex> rubso: Yes. Why?
<Willa> yes
<Willa> for ym 128mb videocard
<piedoggie> just learned something about lvm.  it you loose/don't backup the /etc/lvm/backup/* file, you are hosed and in for a good long reconstruction session
<gouki> Willa: Do those drivers support your new graphics card?
<arrenlex> lose *
<Willa> gouki ok, I have 2 videocards. 128mb is the old 256mb is the new:   I did nvidia-glx for the 128mb.
<rubso> good, cause last time i installed in my ubuntu, it was not working well, so, is it working good in your ubuntus?
<Willa> Yes its a 6800gt Nvidia
<piedoggie> bounced leyboard
<wapityyy> i got ati radeon x1950 xt 512 mb :)
<x-r00t-x> hello . can anyone tell me how do i convert mpg to 3gp ?
* arrenlex has ATI Radeon X300 and hates it like the devil.
<x-r00t-x> good for you wapityyy
<gouki> x-r00t-x: Check Lives
<Jordan_U> x-r00t-x: lookn into mencoder
<kenny> guys im having audio problems
<wapityyy> x-r00t-x:  check lives
<Willa> gouki: So I'm saying my 128mb was working fine. I bought a 256 to replace it. installed it, then ran nvidia-glx.  And the 256mb runs like crap... Like when I close a window, it slowly wipes the window away.
<x-r00t-x> check live ?
<x-r00t-x> Jordan_U, can you help me with it ?
<gouki> x-r00t-x: LIVES
<x-r00t-x> what lives ?
<wapityyy> Willa:  its not nececerally the mb that will do the job
<gotit> i installed ubuntu, now i want to give internet access to 4 or 8 computer on 4 diff networks what should i do
<kenny> can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> Willa: Just running nvidia-glx is not enough AFIK
<gouki> x-r00t-x: !? Look into an application called LIVES
<Willa> wapityyy: I'm playing a DVD. not a game...   I would expect it to NOT scroll a window away when it closes.
<Willa> Know what I mean?
<Jordan_U> Willa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<wapityyy> Willa:  then this is probably due to the drivers
<arrenlex> Willa: please pastebin the output of:    cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "Driver" | grep -v "#"
<Willa> Jordan_U: yer back!
<nothlit> Willa what player are you using
<x-r00t-x> gouki, bash: lives: command not found
<Willa> vlc.
<czambran> Jordan_U: I bunch of message fly off the screen, but I get several error messages similar to: NO IRQ known for interrupt pin A of Device [deviceNumberHere] . Please try using pci=biosirq
<Willa> Jordan_U: do you have the time to hang out for a second?
<gotit> i installed ubuntu, now i want to give internet access to 4 or 8 computer on 4 diff networks what should i do
<Willa> I have to swap the 256mb back in.
<gouki> x-r00t-x: Google it!
<Jordan_U> Willa: sure
<Willa> thx
<sanityx> is there a way to force fsck to run at next boot?
<Emo_Samurai> Is it possible to make the Terminal accessible with a right-click?
<kenny> can anyone help with my audio problems?
<wapityyy> hey guys, what is ubuntu ?
<carlfk_la1> I installed nvidia-settings - how do I 'use' it?
<nothlit> sanityx, sudo touch /forcefsck
<arrenlex> !ubuntu | wapityyy
<ubotu> wapityyy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<sanityx> wapityyy, Ubuntu is al inux distrobution
<czambran> Jordan_U: I forgot to mention that if I disable support for old USB it actually gets to the installer
<wapityyy> lmao
<Pie-rate> I have a static ip address and a domain name for my ubuntu box, how would i get it to accept mail?
<wapityyy> im kidding guys
<wapityyy> im on ubuntu :P
<czambran> Jordan_U: but then it doesn't find a Hard Drive
<Emo_Samurai> Is there an easier way to access the terminal than going through the  Accessories menu?
<Emo_Samurai> Like, with a keyboard shortcut or something?
<gotit> anyone anyone anyone
<kenny> u can drag the icon to the taskbar
<czambran> Emo_Samurai: Set it up on System->Preferences->Keyboards Shorcuts
<gouki> Emo_Samurai: You can create a new keyboard shortcut : Preferences - Keyboard Shortcut
<Flannel> Emo_Samurai: if you just need a snigle command, alt-f2 will get you a run dialog
<Pie-rate> I have a static ip address and a domain name for my ubuntu box, how would i get it to accept mail?
<sanityx> :-( I got my WiFi working natively, but its slow as hell.
<Emo_Samurai> SWEET!!!
<Emo_Samurai> Thanks.
<x-r00t-x> !lives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> !info postfix
<x-r00t-x> !3gp
<ubotu> postfix: A high-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.3-1 (edgy), package size 1041 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gouki> Pie-rate: You mean you bought a second level domain and you're ISP assinged you a static IP?
<x-r00t-x> !3gpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gpp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !botabuse | x-r00t-x
<ubotu> x-r00t-x: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<kenny> can anyone help me out here?
<Pie-rate> i don't have a second level domain, i'm jon.pmtech.com
<czambran> Jordan_U: do you happen to have any other ideas?
<x-r00t-x> Jordan_U, i am not abusing the bot :-S
<zcat[1] > Pie-rate: you need an MX record
<gouki> x-r00t-x: We already helped you. Install LIVES
<darkangel_> hello!! I need help, I have problems with sound, It doesn't work someone could help me please?
<Willa> Jordan_U u around? should I pm u?
<x-r00t-x> gouki, i didnt find it. plesae find it for me :(
<Pie-rate> zcat[1] : "MX record?"
<Jordan_U> Willa: You will probably get better help staying in this channel than pming me, there are much smarter people than me here and it is nice to have a team effort :)
<gotit> hey hey hey guys
<BigCanOfTuna> I installed a barebones edgy server and now need to compile a bunch of stuff....is there an apt-get package that will bring in most of the basic development tools?
<gouki> Pie-rate: Where you bought you're domain, do they allow you to control DNS records?
<TGPO> x-r00t-x, lives can be found at debian-multimedia.org
<arrenlex> BigCanOfTuna: build-essential
<Jordan_U> gotit: Yes?
<darkangel_> please I need help with edgy sound!
<Flannel> Pie-rate: you'll need mail stuffs.  See this for one howto: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<zcat[1] > Pie-rate: yeah. Who hosts your DNS?
<gotit> i installed ubuntu, now i want to give internet access to 4 or 8 computer on 4 diff networks what should i do  i am novice and i want to do it with a usb dsl modem
<zcat[1] > !b-e | BigCanOfTuna
<czambran> Is there anybody out there who can help me install Ubuntu on my 64bit machine?
<ubotu> BigCanOfTuna: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<x-r00t-x> TGPO, tnx lamme find it :)
<Willa> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Emo_Samurai> What's a good all-purpose media player for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> czambran: No, I don't, you could try putting your hardware info in google.com/linux
<will_> ..
<Emo_Samurai> Something along the lines of Winamp?
<czambran> Jordan_U: thanks
<Pie-rate> gouki: the DNS stuff is all set up already
<zcat[1] > Emo_Samurai: beep-media-player
<nothlit> Pie-rate, its a dns record, depends on how much control you over the domain
<gouki> Pie-rate: Even MX Record?
<Pie-rate> i don't know, actually
<Pie-rate> but i've gotten mail working with a different linux box on the same domain before
<gouki> Pie-rate: So how can you tell it's "all set up already"
<Willa> Jordan_U" Ok, now I have a configuring xserver-xorg window
<Jordan_U> Willa: Yes, run that command once you have installed the new card and choose nvidia as the driver
<bcstv> what is dbus?
<Willa> done
<Willa> so select the res now?
<zcat[1] > with no MX, mail will probably get delivered to the A record IP anyhow... but still you should have an MX. And then you just install an MTA and open port 25 to the world..
<arrenlex> !dbus | bcstv
<Jordan_U> Willa: Yes.
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.93-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 312 kB, installed size 660 kB
<Emo_Samurai> zcat[1] : The site says that there isn't a bmpx package for Ubuntu yet.
<gouki> zcat[1] : And maybe think about adding an SPF record (=
<gotit> isnt help available for novice guys
<Rugmonster> Emo_Samurai: you can get it from the bmpx site
<Willa> Jordan_U: k.
<Willa> now im back to the shell
<zcat[1] > Hmm.. not sure how I installed it.. try !seveas ?
<gouki> Emo_Samurai: Download and compile the source, or use another player. I recommend VLC or mPlayer
<Jordan_U> Willa: run: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<nothlit> !search beep
<ubotu> Found: players,winamp
<Rugmonster> Anyone know how one goes about submitting a patch for a broken package?
<nothlit> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Flannel> gotit: what are you trying to do?
<gotit> i installed ubuntu, now i want to give internet access to 4 or 8 computer on 4 diff networks what should i do  i am novice and i want to do it with a usb dsl modem
<bcstv> arrenlex: why would I get a warning could not initiate dbus
<Willa> Jordan_U: actually it gave me an error
<zcat[1] > I definately never installed it from source, so someone has a package...
<sanityx> WOW my transfer speed is slow. Its never this slow on windows. Broadcom needs to release linux drivers.
<Rugmonster> Beep Media Player (BMP) is different from BMPx
<Willa> postinst warning: not updating /etc/x11/x file has been customized.
<Jordan_U> Willa: The reconfigure or the sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart ?
<Rugmonster> sanityx: it's probably where you are downloading from
<arrenlex> bcstv: Possibly because you don't have it installed.
<Willa> jordan the reconfigure
<Willa> Jordan_U: the reconfigure
<lockdowNAlex> hey guys i need help acessing my windows XP FAT32 partition through ubuntu
<Willa> Not really error, just warnings.
<Flannel> Rugmonster: that'd depend on what repository the package was in.  Although, contacting the package manager is a good start (also, see if it has a bugreport in launchpad and upload there)
<sanityx> Rugmonster, Yeah, I thought so too. Except that its never goes higher than 20 KB/s no matter what I'm doing. Even plain web surfing is slow
<Emo_Samurai> How do I compile the source code?
<Flannel> !compile | Emo_Samurai
<ubotu> Emo_Samurai: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zcat[1] > !b-e | Emo_Samurai
<zcat[1] > hehe, beat me to it :)
<bcstv> I guess the question is do I need it?
<Jordan_U> Willa: can you pastebin the errors?
<BigCanOfTuna> One more question, how would I get the kernel source?
<sanityx> kernel.org
<nothlit> zcat[1] , b-e = ?
<Rugmonster> Flannel: I've put the patch in launchpad and been the primary person tracking it there, but no one has really touched it.
<Willa> sorry, they aren't errors. just warnings
<zcat[1] > apt-get install linux-something-source
<Flannel> Rugmonster: try emailing the maintainer
<Rugmonster> Flannel: it's cyrus in universal for edgy
<gotit> everybody just f******* asking me wat kind of hell i am in and than no one tells me how to get out
<zcat[1] > nothlit: b-e == compile
<lockdowNAlex> anyone? help with accessing windows file or my flashdrive either of the 2 :S
<Jordan_U> Willa: a warning like " there was already a configured xorg.conf..." ?
<Flannel> Rugmonster: yeah, if it's in universe, definately want the contact the maintainer
<Willa> Here let me tell u
<nothlit> zcat[1] , elaborate pls?
<Sorroww> hey guys
<Aversin> I have Beryl installed and can open the manager, but none of the functions seem to be working. Anyone have any ideas?
<will_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Rugmonster> Flannel: on launchpad, it says the debian cyrus team is who maintains it
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g | lockdowNAlex
<ubotu> lockdowNAlex: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<will_> hello?
<bcstv> arrenlex: it is listed as installed in synaptic
<Flannel> Rugmonster: then contact the debian cyrus team ;)
<nothlit> !fat lockdowNAlex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fat lockdowNAlex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> !fat | lockdowNAlex
<ubotu> lockdowNAlex: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Willa> x-server-xorg postinst warning: not updating etc/x111/x; file has been customized
<nothlit> i apologise for that
<zcat[1] > buile-essentials .. !b-e gives you the same answer as !compile
<Willa> and otherone saying warning overwritting possibly customized config file.
<nothlit> zcat[1] , ahh
<gotit> why the hell everyone is ignoring me ??
<zcat[1] > *build-essential rather, but yeah...
<gouki> gotit: How can we help?
<Flannel> gotit: not ignoring, either don't understand, don't know the answer, or whatever.
<nothlit> Aversin, glxinfo | grep direct
<Rugmonster> Flannel: and where might I find their email address. I can't find any contact info.
<Flannel> gotit: so, you want to use your computer as a router? or what?
<zcat[1] > gotit: cos some of us missed the question?
<gouki> *glrxinfo
<Willa> they were just warnings.
<Sorroww> can anyone help me out?
<Jordan_U> Willa: The second error you said is normal, the first I can't remember seeing before but is probably OK
<Willa> I did the restart command.
<gotit> Flannel: yeah
<Flannel> Rugmonster: Um.  Is it not in the package details?  If not, google... I suppose
<Emo_Samurai> What's the build-essential package?
<nothlit> gotit, dhcp + router?
<nothlit> gotit, if you have a network setup + 8 comps then what are you really asking?
<arrenlex> Emo_Samurai: a metapackage that depends on a compiler, assembler, linker, and some basic libraries, so you can compile and build stuff.
<zcat[1] > Emo_Samurai: a metapackage that makes apt install the compiler, linker, headers, etc... to compile stuff
<gotit> flannel:i want to use is as a router or i can give them access by firewall
<arrenlex> xD
<Aversin> It says the glx extensions are missing
<Willa> Jordan_U: did the restart command. Now im just looking at a blinking _
<Emo_Samurai> arrenlex: How do I get it?
<Aversin> I will try and reinstall
<nothlit> !xgl | aversin
<ubotu> aversin: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<arrenlex> Emo_Samurai: apt-get install build-essential
<BigCanOfTuna> If I do an apt-get kernel-source, will that give me the source code for the version of kernel I am currently using?
<gotit> nothlit:i dont have network setup
<Sorroww> is there anyone to test my sound card?
<Emo_Samurai> arrenlex: Where do I type that? I'm a total n00b.
<zcat[1] > Emo_Samurai: the webpage address has scrolled past three times in 10 minutes. read it :)
<BigCanOfTuna> Sorroww: I don't hear it.
<gotit> me too
<Aversin> Thanks I will go and read. I will let you know how it works out.
<Willa> Jordan_U: should I force a power restart?
<arrenlex> Emo_Samurai: You should take the synaptic walkthrough.
<nothlit> gotit, 'give internet access to 4 or 8 computer on 4 diff networks'
<arrenlex> !synaptic | Emo_Samurai
<ubotu> Emo_Samurai: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Jordan_U> Willa: No
<lockdowNAlex> i need help getting internet on my ubuntu!!!!
<arrenlex> Emo_Samurai: Then you can use synaptic to install it.
<Emo_Samurai> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Sorroww> ugh
<Willa> Jordan_U: Its just a blinking _
<Jordan_U> Willa: Try ctrl+alt+F2
<gotit> nothlit: yes but how i dont know
<Willa> Jordan_U: K logged into my name
<Flannel> gotit: this page might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuWirelessRouter  I don't know if it's complete though.
<czambran> This may sound like a stupid question, but do I have to use the Ubuntu 64bit, on my 64 bit machine or can I use the 32bit version, since it can support both?
<gotit> nothlit: i just installed ubuntu
<zcat[1] > gotit: I'd start by installing firestarter. It makes setting up firewall and forwarding/NAT rules really easy.
<sanityx> czambran, You can use 32bit, in fact I reccomend it.
<arrenlex> czambran: Feel free to use 32-bit :) it's much easier
<czambran> arrenlex and sanityx: thanks. I will try that, and see how it goes
<czambran> maybe I wont have the install problems
<czambran> who knows
<Jordan_U> Willa: Ok, to get basic video working reconfigure again but choose "vesa" instead of nvidia
<gotit> zcat[1] :firestarter?
<kxkopkc> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<zyhscyzivfkd> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<tdhkqg> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<ieitxsm> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<yekluxzncof> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<sbrpogifs> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<xbmquxer> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<pnixgpd> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<prhjygezcpl> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<hqwseks> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<bsoxmeeopagg> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<fyxrael> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<aedfopnx> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<moswek> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<jartejl> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<xusjlbnz> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<ycubptdnhue> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<ukhbph> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<ovpkgpxw> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<uaydjp> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<cirolpymrf> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<inezjk> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-yekluxzncof:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-bsoxmeeopagg:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-kxkopkc:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* kxkopkc <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
-ieitxsm:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* ieitxsm <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
-sbrpogifs:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* sbrpogifs <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
-hqwseks:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* hqwseks <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
-pnixgpd:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* pnixgpd <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
-tdhkqg:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* tdhkqg <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
-zyhscyzivfkd:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* zyhscyzivfkd <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
<zyhscyzivfkd> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-prhjygezcpl:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* prhjygezcpl <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
-aedfopnx:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* aedfopnx <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
-moswek:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* moswek <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
-jartejl:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* jartejl <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* bsoxmeeopagg <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
-fyxrael:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* fyxrael <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
-xbmquxer:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* xbmquxer <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
<xbmquxer> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-ukhbph:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* ukhbph <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
-zyhscyzivfkd:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<kxkopkc> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-kxkopkc:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<tdhkqg> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-tdhkqg:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* yekluxzncof <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
<yekluxzncof> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-yekluxzncof:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<bsoxmeeopagg> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-bsoxmeeopagg:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<sbrpogifs> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-sbrpogifs:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<ukhbph> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<fyxrael> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-fyxrael:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<moswek> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-moswek:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-ovpkgpxw:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* ovpkgpxw <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
<ovpkgpxw> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-ovpkgpxw:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-uaydjp:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* uaydjp <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
<uaydjp> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-uaydjp:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<pnixgpd> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-pnixgpd:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<hqwseks> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-hqwseks:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<prhjygezcpl> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-prhjygezcpl:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<aedfopnx> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-aedfopnx:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<jartejl> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-jartejl:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-cirolpymrf:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* cirolpymrf <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
<cirolpymrf> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-cirolpymrf:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-inezjk:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* inezjk <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
<inezjk> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-inezjk:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-xusjlbnz:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* xusjlbnz <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
<xusjlbnz> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-xusjlbnz:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-ycubptdnhue:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* ycubptdnhue <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
<ycubptdnhue> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-xbmquxer:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<ieitxsm> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-ieitxsm:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-ycubptdnhue:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-ukhbph:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* kxkopkc <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* zyhscyzivfkd <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* tdhkqg <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* sbrpogifs <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* ieitxsm <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* bsoxmeeopagg <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* ycubptdnhue <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* ukhbph <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* pnixgpd <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* hqwseks <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* yekluxzncof <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* fyxrael <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* prhjygezcpl <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* aedfopnx <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* moswek <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* jartejl <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* xbmquxer <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* xusjlbnz <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* ovpkgpxw <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* uaydjp <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* cirolpymrf <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* inezjk <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
<sanityx> czambran, Its not the install I'm worried about. Its the Desktop Experience
<arrenlex> ....
<gotit> zcat[1] :firestarter?
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ieitxsm> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<sbrpogifs> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<yekluxzncof> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<kxkopkc> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<zyhscyzivfkd> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<tdhkqg> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<pnixgpd> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<prhjygezcpl> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<xbmquxer> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<hqwseks> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<bsoxmeeopagg> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<fyxrael> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<aedfopnx> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<moswek> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<jartejl> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, gnomefreak, or tonyyarusso!
<xusjlbnz> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<ycubptdnhue> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<ukhbph> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<ovpkgpxw> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<uaydjp> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<cirolpymrf> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
<inezjk> <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-zyhscyzivfkd:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-kxkopkc:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-tdhkqg:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-ieitxsm:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-xbmquxer:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-ukhbph:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-sbrpogifs:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-pnixgpd:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-hqwseks:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-yekluxzncof:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-bsoxmeeopagg:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-fyxrael:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-prhjygezcpl:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-aedfopnx:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-moswek:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-jartejl:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-xusjlbnz:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-ycubptdnhue:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-ovpkgpxw:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-cirolpymrf:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-uaydjp:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
-inezjk:#ubuntu- <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783
* kxkopkc <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* zyhscyzivfkd <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* tdhkqg <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* sbrpogifs <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* ieitxsm <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* xusjlbnz <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* ycubptdnhue <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* ukhbph <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* ovpkgpxw <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* uaydjp <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* cirolpymrf <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* inezjk <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* pnixgpd <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* hqwseks <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* yekluxzncof <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* bsoxmeeopagg <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* fyxrael <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* prhjygezcpl <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* aedfopnx <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* moswek <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* jartejl <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
* xbmquxer <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 <AfterDeath> I'm horny, call me (817) 426-0783 
<Flannel> !ops
<jrib> !ops
<sbrpogifs> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<ieitxsm> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<pnixgpd> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<hqwseks> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<yekluxzncof> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<prhjygezcpl> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<moswek> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<xbmquxer> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<kxkopkc> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<zyhscyzivfkd> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<tdhkqg> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<arrenlex> So that was annoying.
<bsoxmeeopagg> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<fyxrael> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<aedfopnx> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<jartejl> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<xusjlbnz> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<ycubptdnhue> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<ukhbph> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<ovpkgpxw> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<uaydjp> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<cirolpymrf> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<inezjk> lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-kxkopkc:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-zyhscyzivfkd:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-tdhkqg:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-sbrpogifs:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-ieitxsm:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-xusjlbnz:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-ycubptdnhue:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-ukhbph:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-ovpkgpxw:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-uaydjp:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-cirolpymrf:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-inezjk:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-pnixgpd:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-hqwseks:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-yekluxzncof:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-bsoxmeeopagg:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-fyxrael:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-prhjygezcpl:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-aedfopnx:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-moswek:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-jartejl:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
-xbmquxer:#ubuntu- lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gouki> !ops
* sbrpogifs lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* ieitxsm lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* kxkopkc lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* zyhscyzivfkd lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* tdhkqg lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* xusjlbnz lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* ycubptdnhue lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* ukhbph lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* ovpkgpxw lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* uaydjp lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* pnixgpd lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* hqwseks lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* yekluxzncof lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* bsoxmeeopagg lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* fyxrael lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* prhjygezcpl lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* aedfopnx lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* moswek lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* jartejl lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* xbmquxer lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* cirolpymrf lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
* inezjk lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol
<Hobbsee> nalioth: poke
<sanityx> wow.
<zcat[1] > annoying and LAME
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
<Hobbsee> hey BearPerson
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> So that's were the hilight was...
* mode/#ubuntu [-m+Rr]  by nalioth
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: yes.  wonder if AfterDeath knows about this
<arrenlex> Exactly how much time and how few friends do you have to have to go to random channels and do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-m+Rr]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<AfterDeath> yep
<Hobbsee> arrenlex: some very sad person.
<Hobbsee> AfterDeath: know who they were, and why?
<DLB|Maximus> wow
<DLB|Maximus> thats really odd
<AfterDeath> Hobbsee: most likely rucas
<zcat[1] > Steve Ballmer on a coffee break?
<arrenlex> zcat[1] : No... no chairs were thrown.
<Amaranth> AfterDeath: *beep**beep**beep**beep**beep**beep**beep**beep**beep*?
<gouki> heheh
<Amaranth> "Alright already! I'M COMING!"
<Jordan_U> Being a script kiddie makes you cool obviously...
<DLB|Maximus> we just had a bunch of spam in out gaming forums today and yesterday and it was also from emirates.net.ae
<Amaranth> DLB|Maximus: That's not saying much, that's a country
<Amaranth> I think I'm pretty sure that's a country's ISP
<gouki> We could look up information regarding that domain name, but they're problably fake
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<DLB|Maximus> its and isp, or fake isp....
<wapityyy> i dont get why there is no spam in a channel of 840 ppl
<zcat[1] > probably just zombie machines anyhow..
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Willa> doh
<Willa> ..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Willa> So, can anyone see me?
<tonyyarusso> Willa: yes
<Jordan_U> Willa: Yes
<zcat[1] > Willa: no
<Amaranth> Willa: Please speak closer to the microphone.
<DLB|Maximus> how stupid
<Willa> Jordan_U: so I'm back in the GUI now.
<DLB|Maximus> god forbid we got off topic for 2 whole minutes
<Willa> Jordan_U: I switched it back to vesa and did a ctrl-alt-f2
<gotit> can anyone read this
<lemonsCC> gotit yes
<gotit> :) good ok
<stonarmusic> gotit si
<zcat[1] > si? !es | stonarmusic
<Jordan_U> Willa: Ok, can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<lemonsCC> !es
<Amaranth> NOTE: Channel is back to normal now, we can all see you. :)
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zcat[1] > :)
<Willa> Jordan_U: how do I get a xorg.conf ?
<gouki> Willa: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zcat[1] > Willa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lemonsCC> willa run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Willa> eh.
<Amaranth> Willa: If you want a stock xorg.conf (like it was when you installed) just run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<lemonsCC> in terminal put in the above command
<Amaranth> It might ask one question but I'm pretty sure it just autogenerates everything like it did on install.
<Willa> Well.. I just want to update my videocard drivers :\ thats really all.
<gouki> Guys, Jordan_U asked Willa to post his xorg.conf
<lemonsCC> lol oh
<darkangel_> I need help with my sound card It doesn't work
<Amaranth> Whoops. :)
<gouki> (=
<Amaranth> Overly helpful. ;)
<lemonsCC> ignore everything i posted then
<Willa> k
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<czambran81> wow
<czambran81> what was that all about
<darkangel_> please anyone cpuld help me with my sound card?
<Phuzion> I'm interested in running my own DNS server in house, can someone suggest me a good application for this?
<lemonsCC> willa in terminal type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gouki> Willa: Do this on the Terminal: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf > ~/IRC
<lemonsCC> Willa copy/paste
<gouki> Willa: Than paste the content of that file, or upload the file, so that Jorgan_U can see it
<zcat[1] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lemonsCC> gouki he may get kicked for flooding
<gouki> lemonsCC: Yeah, I forgot to mention pastebin :S
<Willa> that sucks..
<Willa> he left :\
<snype> can someone help me get DRI on an ATI card without using FGLRX
<MeggaMortY> guys, after loading ubuntu on the liveCD i get a black screen and cant see anything.  Can anyone help me out?
<Willa> lol. pwnt
<lemonsCC> Willa what was the original problem?
<arrenlex> snype: what card?
<Willa> meh :\
<gouki> MeggaMortY: I'll PVT you so I can post a large text
<arrenlex> snype: Do you mean 3D acceleration, or just direct rendering?
<MeggaMortY> ok
<Willa> I just need to update my drivers. Installed a new videocard.
<snype> its a Radeon 9600 in my thinkpad T42
<lemonsCC> MeggaMorty how much Ram do you have?
<MeggaMortY> lemonsCC: 1 gig
<gotit> first of all i need to install my usb dsl modem can any one help me with that
<snype> I'm not sure about the difference
<arrenlex> snype: Do you mean 3D acceleration, or just direct rendering?
<arrenlex> snype: Direct rendering != 3D acceleration. xD
<lemonsCC> Willa in terminal type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lemonsCC> Willa then answer the questions
<Willa> did that.
<lemonsCC> and..?
<lemonsCC> all went well?
<darkangel_> please I need help with my sound card,  can't heard anything :(
<snype> well i guess i still wanna know how to get dri working on it
<arrenlex> synpe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Rendering_Infrastructure
<snype> or 3d acceleration
<Willa> thats the thing with the blue screen and it tells you what to pick right?
<lemonsCC> yes red and blue
<Willa> vesa/nvidia etc
<Willa> yea did that..
<arrenlex> snype: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_acceleration
<Willa> is that it?
<gotit> i need to install my usb dsl modem can any one help me with that
<arrenlex> snype: skim those and tell me which one you're actually after. :)
<lemonsCC> thats all thats needed for basic display
<snype> okay
<lemonsCC> 3d acceleration and such is more specific
<Willa> lemonsCC, I need Ogl.
<Willa> basic display doesn't play dvds too well
<Willa> and I need ogl for other stuff
<lemonsCC> What is the video card you installed?
<snype> okay
<snype> dri
<arrenlex> snype: use the "radeon" driver.
<snype> i did
<Willa> a gf3 5200 256mb
<snype> no dri though
<arrenlex> snype: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gotit> i need to install my usb dsl modem can any one help me with that
<lockdowNAlex> the option for powering down the computer is done :S
<lockdowNAlex> how do i get it back?
<gotit> plz plz plz
<lockdowNAlex> pretty plz
<Willa> this is amazingly hard.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<gotit> wat should i do
<yanchik> hey can someone assist me? i tried installing ubuntu on my PC but the wireless linksys card doesn't work
<Willa> install windows. its easier to set stuff up
<yanchik> :P
<lemonsCC> wila that is if you can set it up
<snype_> sorry
<Willa> i can install a videocard driver.
<lemonsCC> and i dont know much about that card sorry
<Willa> in about a minute.
<gotit> can anyone tell me how to install my usb dsl modem
<snype_> just had a nice lockup
<Willa> well any card, its a Nvidia card.
<arrenlex> snype: fun :)
<Jordan_U_> Willa: Sorry bout that, what did I miss?
<arrenlex> snype_: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<snype_> oh yeah..... not
<yanchik> the wireless doesn't seem to work. it worked fine in windows
<snype_> alright h/o
<yanchik> and i don't know much about linux or ubuntu
<Willa> Jordan_U_: uhm Restarted the computer.  back in ubuntu
<gotit> can any one help me too for God sake
<snype_> arrenlex-- let me clear one lil thing up. i just wanna be able to run aiglx
<snype_> so it'd be dri i want correct-
<Catshrimp> Anyone know how to go about making firefox look a bit nicer under X?
<arrenlex> snype_: The radeon driver should give you both anyway.
<Willa> Jordan_U_: what do you need to see in my .conf ?
<snype_> oh beautiful
<yanchik> well i can see you're all busy so if anyone can help me out just ping me
<yanchik> thanks guys :D
<lemonsCC> catshrimp nicer?
<arrenlex> Catshrimp: does it not look nice right now? xD
<snype_> cause fglrx wont give me aiglx
<arrenlex> snype_: your card is too old for fglrx, yeah.
<gotit> can any one help me too for God sake guys
<Catshrimp> No, it looks horrible ;)  The buttons and input boxes are all 3D (rather than just outlined in a nice light color)
<snype_> well i have fglrx and it's pretty good. just no aiglx w/ fglrx
<Jordan_U> Willa: I don't know :) at this point I am not sure what the problem is so I am just troubleshooting.
<arrenlex> snype_: But it's not an indicator. My card isn't and it still doesn't work... fglrx was coded in notepad by a blindfolded intern.
<snype_> hah
<snype_> good to know
<lemonsCC> wooooo
<yanchik> whats going on?
<yanchik> why are people dying?
<lemonsCC> world just ended
<lemonsCC> survival of the fitest
<arrenlex> ....this channel is not having a good day, is it.
<lemonsCC> is it freenode?
<arrenlex> lemonsCC: netsplit.
<Flannel> freenode is restarting some servers.  Just, sit back.  It should end in about an hour (http://freenode.net/news.shtml)
<manuleviking> waouh !!
<arrenlex> Hey, ubotu's gone.
<arrenlex> Freeforall!
<lemonsCC> lol
<PFA> lol
<PFA> it was me
<lemonsCC> all bots gone?
<yanchik> !daddis
<lemonsCC> ubuntulog is here
<lemonsCC> be nice
<yanchik> so can someone help me? pretty please?
<yanchik> with sugar on top.
<PFA> yanchik: with what
<Flannel> We'll probably have constant splitting for an hour or so, unless they finish early.
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<yanchik> i pray to the wireless gods
<lemonsCC> yanchik ask the question again
<yanchik> i installed ubuntu on my desktop... wireless linksys card stopped working
<yanchik> it worked before
<yanchik> when i had XP running
<arrenlex> Wow. I'm totally not used to seeing a number less than 800 on the channel listin this channel.
<IdleOne> welcome back  all
<arrenlex> Ah, that's better.
<PWill> ha
<wapityyy> i missed you guys :')
<fowlduck> am i the only one experiencing this insane split?
<wapityyy> i missed you guys :')
<Willa> I'm having a problem installing an nvidia videocard driver.
<manuleviking> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!
<arrenlex> fowlduck: Of course not.
<wapityyy> i missed you guys :')
<PFA> fowlduck: nope
<Willa> where do I put .run files?
<Flannel> fowlduck: it's freenode rebooting stuff : freenode.net/news.shtml
<PFA> Willa: on the street!
<fowlduck> nice
<Phuzion> fowlduck:  No, the entire network went down briefly for a code upgrade
<PFA> Willa: where they belong!
<Willa> ok...
<jerp> could someone give some directions to chown the set of codecs they offer with/at mplayerhq
<snype> hey  arrenelx
<snype> http://pastebin.ca/272726
<tonyyarusso> Freenode's restarting guys.  Enjoy the show.
<Willa> I'm trying to install this: Nvidia-Linux-x86-1/0-9629-pkg1.run
<PWill> jerp: chown /usr/lib/mplayer/vidix/*
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<snype> oh--- i just copy pasted that cause after all my work on my fglrx, i couldnt bear sitting and redoing that one again.
<Jordan_U> Willa: Why?
<PWill> jerp: what do you need to chown them for?
<Willa> Jordan_U: its a videocard driver for nvidia cards.
<yanchik> who was helping me?
<yanchik> lol
<Willa> I dont get why that wont work
<lemonsCC> lol i asked you to repeat
<Jordan_U> Willa: But why aren't you using the ones from the repos?
<_goofy_> do i need a swap partition if i have 1.5GB of ram
<lemonsCC> but i dont know much about ubuntu wireless
<Willa> Jordan_U: i dont know why?
<Willa> I'm a total noob
<jerp> they were the ms codecs he develops and the were in a gunzip if I remember correctly
<Willa> I just want to get the thing working So i can watch dvds and leave you guys all alone
<zcat[1] > Jordan_U: none of the standard repos have the beta driver (yet)
<jerp> they
<snype> arrenlex do you mind if i pm you?
<MeggaMortY> i have an ATI video card and i get a black screen when trying to boot into GNOME, i dont even hear a welcome sound, can anyone help?
<lemonsCC> _goofy _ it is reccomended
<arrenlex> snype: You have only one card?
<PWill> _goofy_: always good to have one anyways
<lemonsCC> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Willa> Jordan_U: should I NOT install this from the nvidia site?
<yanchik> lemonsCC i pm'd u
<snype> arrenlex yes.
<snype> its just the card in my laptop
<arrenlex> snype: Hold on, I'll be back in 10 minutes or so... sorry.
<lemonsCC> yanchik i don't know anything about ubuntu wireless
<sexshun> i installed mplayer but how do i install specific codecs, xvid in particular
<Jordan_U> Willa: Yes, there is an easier / more supported way
<zcat[1] > Willa: you need that driver, or will the regular one (nvidia-glx) do?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<snype> arrenelx its cool
<lemonsCC> ROFL!
<yanchik> anyone know about ubuntu working with wireless cards
<Willa> ...fucking hell
<zcat[1] > damn I need to filter parts too
<yanchik> anyone at all
<lemonsCC> anthony.freenode.net is the best!
<zcat[1] > and joins
<lemonsCC> no restarts
<PWill> sexshun: you need to install the gstreamer libraries
<MeggaMortY> i have an ATI video card and i get a black screen when trying to boot into GNOME, i dont even hear a welcome sound, can anyone help?
<Willa> Jordan_U: so, what should I install instead?
<zcat[1] > MeggaMortY: ctrl-alt-F1 get you a text login?
<MeggaMortY> nope, i it doesnt nothing which is annoying
<PWill> sexshun: they are in the repos as gstreamer0.10-blahblahblah
<lemonsCC> cant display console?
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | Willa use these instructions
<ubotu> Willa use these instructions: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_goofy_> well ive never used oner 900 mb that i have seen......i dont game or do anthing like that
<zcat[1] > hmm.. boot single user and look in the logs I guess
<PWill> MeggaMortY: try booting in recovery mode, and then running `startx'
<MeggaMortY> PWill: the second option on the splash screen?
<lemonsCC> MeggaMorty yep should be
<PWill> MeggaMortY: yes
<MeggaMortY> PWill: think i've tried that option with the same outcome
<Willa> So
<lemonsCC> MeggaMorty in the grub list
<Willa> Ubuntu doesn't support Geforce 3 cards?
<PWill> MeggaMortY: it shoudl give you some kind of log file, saying why it can't start
<jerp> PWill, at present the chown I've got is:  owner/root- rw group/root- none and others- none  (would that be "good to go")
<echosystm> guys, i have a wee question to ask
<Jordan_U> Willa: Who said that?
* {w00t} is away (Back To Real Life)
<MeggaMortY> PWill: hmm ok, i'll see what happens, but i just get a stupid black screen
<echosystm> im installing x/gnome on ubuntu server
<echosystm> i used aptitude
<echosystm> and i got this bs about needing libfam0 or something
<PWill> jerp: i still don't know what exactly you're trying to do :-P
<echosystm> then it said "keep blah blah blah at current version"
<echosystm> and said y/n or quit
<echosystm> i just said yeah lets do it
<echosystm> but in hindsight i prbably should have checked what "it" actually is
<echosystm> :P
<echosystm> can anyone help?
<lemonsCC> echosystm can you be more specific?  what was the issue?
<echosystm> aptitude was checking for dependencies
<echosystm> its still downloading the packages now
<echosystm> it said i needed libfam0
<echosystm> and all this other crap
<echosystm> then gave me the option of yes/no/quit
<echosystm> i just went ahead with it (yes)
<lemonsCC> echosystm it should install it automatically, its normal
<jerp> PWill, maybe I'm asking if I need to extend permissions for any reason to the codecs; nevertheless, since I'm not making sense maybe it's accessible for mplayer.
<lemonsCC> thats 100% ok
<echosystm> what is libfam0?
<echosystm> ok cool
<echosystm> thats what i thought
<echosystm> i just wanted to be sure
<Jordan_U> echosystm: It most likely just downgraded another package / set of packages to fix dependency issues, it may have removed some though
<lemonsCC> echosystm just a library for the package
<echosystm> (linux newbie)
<echosystm> ok so everything should be ok?
<PWill> jerp: yes, mplayer should be able to use all of the libraries that you have installed, however, you need to install the gstreamer libraries
<echosystm> downgrading sounds bad
<lemonsCC> Jordan_U cant stop aptitude now...lets see what breaks
<Willa> how do I figure out what my kernel is?
<lemonsCC> =)
<genii> Hello. Anyone know where to find a precompiled kernel with sshd ? I am installing by netboot/tftpd/apt-mirror and want to ssh into the boxes as they are installing to monitor them without needing keyboards/mouse/monitor etc for each
<PWill> jerp: which is why I recommend VLC. it comes with all the libs you need preinstalled
<lemonsCC> !uname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jerp> ok, thanks for that
<Arigato> what is the bash command to copy a folder and all contents in it?
<PWill> Willa: run `uname -r' in the terminal
<lemonsCC> arigato cp?
<Jordan_U> echosystm: Most likely yes, but the fact that you had dependency issues in the first place is a bad sign
<jerp> hmmm,  vlc?
<iLLf8d> cp -R /foldername /where_you_want_to_copy_to
<nothlit> !info libfam0 | echosystm
<ubotu> libfam0: Client library to control the FAM daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-10ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 108 kB
<jerp> maybe I'm headed in the wrong direction
<PWill> jerp: run `apt-get install vlc
<PWill> as root
<lemonsCC> Jordan_U i think it was just asking if he wanted to install the dependencies not specifically downgrading anything
<jerp> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net!##unavailable]  by nalioth
<PWill> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<vik> Has anyone had success getting gvim to open a file from the gnome vfs that's on a mounted scp (or sftp) server?
<PWill> jerp: check out http://www.videolan.org
<holycow> weird
<Jordan_U> lemonsCC: Ohh, yes, I forgot he is new and wouldn't recognise that as normall, thanks
<Willa> And to figure out device pcid?
<Willa> of my videocard
<lemonsCC> Jordan_U yep...he said its running now, hopefully all goes well
<echosystm> all i did was sudo aptitude x-window-system-core gnome-core firefox synaptics
<genii> iLLf8d probably -a to keep permissions is safer
<echosystm> ive got nothing on the computer atm other othen lamp
<lemonsCC> echosystm thats fine just wait for it to finish
<echosystm> ok
<iLLf8d> genii, guess I depends on what they're copying
<nothlit> vik, just use sshfs?
<iLLf8d> s/I/it
<echosystm> im just worried something will be wrong, but i dont know due to my lack of knowledge :P
<nothlit> vik, i don't like gnomevfs
<Jordan_U> echosystm: As lemonsCC pointed out to me I was actually jumping to conclusions, what you described is perfectly normall and should happen when you install most things in fact.
<lemonsCC> echosystm i think it was just telling you how much memory the install would take and such (this is normal)
<echosystm> oh ok
<echosystm> nonono
<vik> nothlit: does that require a new kernel?
<echosystm> i know that part
<echosystm> :P
<echosystm> where it says "it will take up Xmb when expanded" or whatever
<echosystm> i said yes to that obviously
<echosystm> but immediately after i entered the command
<genii> iLLf8 - Well stuff in yer home dir to other places would work. But if you're copying stuff like belonging to users "nobody" or "www-data" for instance you could get severely screwed
<echosystm> it says
<nothlit> vik, no
<echosystm> it is dependant on libfam0
<nothlit> vik, just the fuse module
<lemonsCC> echosystm x-window-system-core has a million things associated with it so all is good
<Jordan_U> echosystm: Can you pastebin the output?
<echosystm> and will leave two things at their current version
<jerp> PWill, do you know if it is capable to use it to rip/encode and movies?
<echosystm> how do you page-up in the command line?
<vik> nothlit: cool; downloading now
<lemonsCC> !pastebin |echosystm
<echosystm> i'll get the exact wording
<ubotu> echosystm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lemonsCC> up arrow
<darkangel_> please I have problems with my AC97 Audio Controller
<iLLf8d> genii, yeah as in it depends what you're copying =P
<echosystm> im on a separate computer guys :P
<Jordan_U> echosystm: Ohh, forgot, not in X :)
<PWill> jerp: Yes, it can rip/encode from streams and local files
<arrenlex> jerp: mencoder is a command line tool which can rip and encode movies.
<PWill> jerp: I don't believe that it can rip DVD's though
<Willa> Jordan_U, So I fllowed all that
<jerp> arrenlex, I'm not good with commandlines
<lemonsCC> echosystm  i recoomend waiting til its done and trying startx and see if it worked
<echosystm> up arrow doesnt go very far haha
<arrenlex> PWill, jerp: MPlayer\MEncoder can. :)
<echosystm> just gets to the top of the screen and stops
<echosystm> ok
<Jordan_U> echosystm: I don't know that there is a way :(
<echosystm> no worries
<lemonsCC> echosystm no need to troubleshoot non-existant problems
<echosystm> its at 97% already
<lemonsCC> =P
<Willa> Jordan_U: And when I try to enable the glx fonfig, it says " ERROR: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel
<jerp> arrenlex, have you used that acidrip frontend for mencoder?
<darkangel_> genii? I found which was my audio controller
<darkangel_> AC97 Audio Controller
<arrenlex> Willa: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<arrenlex> jerp: No, I like command lines.
<Willa> i did that under synaptic :\
<Willa> do it again?
<jerp> arrenlex, how tough are commandlines with mencoder?
<nothlit> sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx
<arrenlex> Willa: Do it in the command line, please, so you can see what happens.
<nothlit> jerp, man mencoder
<arrenlex> jerp: Tough enough so that you can't do anything too new without googling :)
* jerp holds up his newb badge
<genii> dark - Yes but as I was saying, AC97 is not a manufacturer or chipset. It is like saying you have a vga monitor. That doesn't tell you who makes it or what chipset it needs to have recognized
<vik> what's a 'nice' way to let arbitrary users mount things (like sshfs, smbfs) in directories they have permissions to?
* lemonsCC puts a sticker on jerp's badge
<nothlit> !info pmount | vik
<arrenlex> vik: put users in the entry for that device in the fstab.
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<jerp> thanks lemonCC
<lemonsCC> lol
<Willa> arrenlex: says could not find package :?
<Willa> sorry there was a  -r
<Willa> It says they are already the newest version
<Willa> :\
<arrenlex> Willa: the command is exactly:  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<arrenlex> Willa: Do not change anything.
<genii> vik - use a jail
<Willa> It says they are already the newest version
<jerp> thanks for the help
<arrenlex> Willa: Thats diferent.
<Willa> should I install non free 386 moduels?
<echosystm> linux always freaks me out becuase i get all these random lines saying "missing" :P
<arrenlex> vik: sorry, that's "user" in the options, not user.
<echosystm> just thought i'd throw that out there
<echosystm> for laughs
<lemonsCC> echosystm done installing yet?
<arrenlex> Willa: that package IS non-free modules.
<echosystm> almost man
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> just finished
<lemonsCC> type startX
<arrenlex> Willa: you've tried following the guide in !nvidia?
<vik> nothlit: how do I use that with sshfs? I'm already a member of plugdev; how to let sshfs know to use pmount?
<Willa> yes
<Willa> I've tried that thing for the past 2 days
<Willa> I'm telling you what it says
<arrenlex> Willa: I don't know... sorry.. = /
<echosystm> i need to run the x config thing first though right?
<nothlit> vik, theres a good article about fstab and pmount on the forums
<Catshrimp> Okay, I've edited userChome.css and placed it within /etc/firefox/profiles/chrome, but firefox doesn't seem to recognize the changes
<lemonsCC> maybe not try it
<vik> nothlit: cool; thanks
<Jordan_U> Willa: Is this a fresh install?
<Willa> no
<Willa> so I reinstalled nvidia-glx
<jeff_> hi, Im running 6.06 LTS, was notified I had updates available via notification in  tool bar(?), I clikced ok to install and now gdm/Xorg server is all screwy, any ideas?
<Willa> when i go to nvidia-glx-config enable, I get 'Error: unable to load nividia kernel driver'
<Willa> if I install nvidia-settings will that wipe out glx
<Willa> then I can reinstall it?
<lemonsCC> jeff_ in terminal type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and answer the questions
<jeff_> lemonsCC, I tried that already, still the same problem
<lemonsCC> what is "screwy"
<jeff_> lemonsCC, no widojnw manger borders, text missing untill I move mouse over it
<Jordan_U> Willa: So basically the version of kernel you are running does not match the nvidia driver version you have, at least that is what that error usually means, if the other card still works though then that cannot be true.
<MrKeuner> hi, why do I see Dec  9 01:24:31 hostname firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.geocities.com.nyud.net IN AAAA", got type "39" in /var/log/auth.log files?
<echosystm> ok gnome is up
<echosystm> seems to be fine
<jeff_> lemonsCC, gdm wont start
<encompass> howdy all... I have the savage driver running in edgy and the logs seems to say that DRI is disabled.  Can I enable that?
<Willa> the other card works fine
<Willa> I get the nvidia splash screen
<carlfk_la1> how do I keep gdm from starting ?
<Willa> should I set it back to nvidia instead of vesa now?
<jeff_> lemonsCC, I run an Ti4200, nvidia was working for long time before the update
<lemonsCC> jeff_ sounds like you picked a wrong driver
<Jordan_U> Willa: You can try again, it probably still won't work though
<Willa> well.
<Willa> Is there any reason?
<Willa> whats that command to reset everything
<encompass> carlfk_la1: why would you want to?  you can jsut un install it
<jeff_> some of the packages that were updated were xserver-xorg-i810 and ATI
<|thunder> whats a good ftp client for gnome, that does not require gtk libs ?
<jeff_> of sorts
<Willa> so i got a splash screen.
<Willa> eh
<Willa> the nvidia screen.
<Jordan_U> Willa: :)
<encompass> |thunder: why  if you have gnome I think you would want the libs too
<Willa> but everything is still scrolling  it seems
<jeff_> lemonsCC, can one roll back the screw up?
<|thunder> is gtk not for kde ?
<Willa> like when I close a window
<echosystm> when i exit gnome i get these errors
<inuyasharenegade> wtf is with all these notices
<encompass> gnome is built on gtk
<lemonsCC> jeff_ good question you should be able to
<echosystm> "error opening /dev/wacom : success"
<|thunder> ohh
<echosystm> wtf?
<|thunder> dert
<encompass> np gftp is nice
<jeff_> lemonsCC, do you know how? should I be usign the nv or nvidia driver?
<Jordan_U> Willa: Still scrolling like when you close a window? I don't understand.
<iLLf8d> lol
<echosystm> "could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/x11/ttf/, removing from list!"
<Willa> Jordan_U: like the videocard is so slow
<iLLf8d> it was a very successful error apparently
<Willa> it is animating the closing of a window
<echosystm> jeff_ get the linux driver off the actual nvidia website
<lemonsCC> jeff_ what did you pick on the list what you ran dpkg-......-xorg
<Willa> like when your computer lags
<|thunder> thanks encompass
<encompass> yup
<Jordan_U> Willa: Did you choose "nv" by accident?
<echosystm> and run "sh whatever.run"
<Willa> no
<Willa> Jordan_U:  no :\
<Willa> nv wouldn't bring up an nvidia splash screen would it?
<echosystm> you'll get an error saying it needs to dl some crap
<encompass> what does mode 666 mean in the dri section fo the Xorg?
<echosystm> keep going through that
<encompass> can some onw with working dri tell me what number they have?
<mista> so whts a good ssh program??
<echosystm> and it will do it all itself
<jeff_> no, I just did the upgade from the notification sceen and it had some stuff about xorg ati and i810 stuff
<Jordan_U> Willa: No, it wouldn't, you'r right
<jeff_> which I dont have
<Willa> so i restarted, now the nvidia splash is gone.
<lemonsCC> 666 means read and write access for everyone.
<jeff_> or use
<Willa> maybe its just this videocard.
<MrKeuner> did anybody install ubuntu dapper or edgy on intel core 1 duo or core 2 duo? I get kernel panic on core 1 duo with both dapper and edgy
<encompass> taht is what I figured... but why in the dri section of the xorg?
<encompass> MrKeuner:  I did
<echosystm> lemonsCC
<Jordan_U> Willa: Does it work in windows?
<snype> so you back yet?
<lemonsCC> not sure
<Willa> yea
<encompass> MrKeuner: I had to do a bios upgrade
<Willa> works fine
<echosystm> any idea what these font errors are?
<Willa> I think im gunna have to just install windows on this machine.
<MrKeuner> encompass: and you did not get kernel panic? or did a workaround?
<encompass> MrKeuner: then it worked
<Willa> Its taken me 3 days to get this far.
<MrKeuner> hmm, what was the problem with the BIOS?
<encompass> MrKeuner: try a bios update
<Jordan_U> Willa: :(
<snype> can anyone help me get my radeon to use dri
<encompass> something to do with the seporate northbridge or something like that
<kapilg_it> does somebody know about configuring azureus to work behind proxy (not-transparent)
<lemonsCC> what font error was that echosystm
<snype> i'm making some head way-- but i have an issue. when I try to run glxinfo it crashes x
<Willa> im about to pull this videocard out of this machine
<Willa> its another 6800gt 128mb
<Willa> wonder if it will work fine.
<Willa> It should right?
<echosystm> "could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/x11/ttf/, removing from list!"
<mdious> Willa:  keep going with it, whatever it is persist...it will be worth it...
<Willa> how can I delete nvidia-glx?
<MrKeuner> did anybody install ubuntu dapper or edgy on intel core 1 duo or core 2 duo? without any kernel panic?
<Willa> and reinstall it
<echosystm> i get that when i logout of gnome and return to command line
<lemonsCC> what were you trying to do?
<mista> whats a good ssh client?
<encompass> echosystm: that is ok
<echosystm> what does it mean?
<holycow> is anyone using aiglx here with metacity instead of beryl?
<encompass> what does it say?
<echosystm> also
<lemonsCC> it couldnt find the font so its ignoring it
<sindrum> any ideas on installing flash player 7... i did everything instarucions told me to do and is not working?
<kapilg_it> how do i download torrents ?? in windows i do it by running bitcomet and proxifier together??
<echosystm> "error opening device /dev/wacom"
<encompass> bingo
<gouki> mista: For Windows?!
<encompass> a gold star for you
<mista> um for ubuntu
<gouki> mista: ssh ?
* lemonsCC WOO!
<mdious> mista:  i always liked openssh heh...
<Jordan_U> Willa: Try posing on Ubuntuforums, and if you can't get it to work in Edgy the next release of Ubuntu will have Proprietary drivers built in so they should be better supported.
<mista> yea you know something like putty for windows
<echosystm> so whats this wacom business?
<lemonsCC> you have a wacom connected?
<echosystm> nope
<echosystm> lol
<gouki> mista: Why not the standard, OpenSSH?
<lemonsCC> lol
<lemonsCC> what is connected to your machine?
<echosystm> a keyboard, mouse, monitor
<echosystm> :P
<mista> so whte the name to install it
<Jordan_U> Willa: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx --purge
<gouki> mista: It's already part of your system. Usage: ssh user@host
<milo> hi.. does somebody knows a command that tells me how many files i have in a directory??
<encompass> echosystm: for wacom tablet
<gouki> milo: ls -la
<echosystm> i dont have a wacom tablet though
<encompass> if youhave one you wouldn't get the error
<encompass> warning actualy
<echosystm> right...
<kapilg_it> milo: ls -la |wc -l
<echosystm> so
<echosystm> seeing as i dont have a wacom
<echosystm> why is that even there? :P
<lemonsCC> echosystem in terminal type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ajopaul_> how to install entrance display manager on edgy?
<encompass> echosystm: don't worry about that stuff it is just fine
<lemonsCC> or not
<kapilg_it> how do i download torrents ?? in windows i do it by running bitcomet and proxifier together??
<encompass> windows has all these same things... they just don't let you look at it
<echosystm> rightyo
<echosystm> cool
<echosystm> :)
<milo> nice.. thanks
<echosystm> while ive got you here encompass
<lemonsCC> they just BSOD....lol
<echosystm> i need to ask quickly
<encompass> ok
<echosystm> when i was using aptitude to get x and gnome
<encompass> hurry I want to give my wife breakfast
<echosystm> i got this dependencies message
<echosystm> said it needed libfam0
<Jordan_U> kapilg_it: Double click the .torrent file, bittorrentis installed by default :)
<echosystm> and then said two other packages would remain at the current version
<IdleOne> kapilg_it:  sudo apt-get install azureus
<echosystm> i had no choice but to say yes
<kapilg_it> jordan_U: but it doen't work behind proxy ??
<echosystm> saying no would give me some scary error level -143 thing
<echosystm> any idea what that was all about?
<encompass> echosystm: haven't a clue on that one, but if you want gnome and X jsut do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kapilg_it> jordan_U :tried azureus but it demands an open port
<echosystm> yeah but
<echosystm> i dont want all the applications that come with it
<echosystm> there are too many! :P
<lemonsCC> encompass he wanted a minimal install
<encompass> echosystm: I understand... easy for beginners to just remove them later :)
<Jordan_U> kapilg_it: Proxy or NAT ( router ) ?
<encompass> xubuntu is rather nice it is what I use
<encompass> that is pretty minimal
<kapilg_it> NAT
<lemonsCC> echosystem you could always sudo apt-get install <that lib package>
<encompass> anyway,, I have to go
<encompass> sorry
<genii> anyone know how to ssh into a system netbooting?
<echosystm> ok
<lemonsCC> fluxbox is my minimal WM of choice
<echosystm> lets see what that does :P
<Jordan_U> kapilg_it: All bittorent clients ( including those in windows ) run faster with open ports, none require it though ( azureus will work without it just slower )
<lemonsCC> can't hurt
<kapilg_it> actually both proxy and NAT are running on same machine
<c0> ndfjnkjkmor
<c0> jijioo
<echosystm> libfam0 is already the newest version
<echosystm> intriguing
<echosystm> haha
<lemonsCC> so your fine
<kapilg_it> jordan_U but it doesnt even connect to trackers
<echosystm> cool
<echosystm> :D
<lemonsCC> to update your system type sudo apt-get update
<lemonsCC> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<lemonsCC> and enjoy
<c0> h7ioyih8hjbgyej
<c0> jojvookp
<c0> najmaiuyoonml
<c0> jifduqiwhekwdhajdldnp
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, gnomefreak, or tonyyarusso!
<lemonsCC> c0 what are you typing?
<c0> jdialaijcioooj
<BADWITASH> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-13-53-221.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<lemonsCC> need a kick
<tonyyarusso> ooooo
<echosystm> cool
<lemonsCC> c0 is spamming
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<kapilg_it> hahah kick kicks ass
<echosystm> will upgrading make things stop working though?
<lemonsCC> shouldn't
<BADWITASH> hey can anyone help me out with this os
<echosystm> nice
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-13-53-221.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
<snype> yeah
<echosystm> i love linux
<echosystm> its like lego
<snype> hah lol
<lemonsCC> lol
<Jordan_U> echosystm: :)
<snype> yeah i'm in the "about to smash my masterpiece cause i wanna build another one" stage
<lemonsCC> lol
<echosystm> hahaha
<pradeep> !ask | BADWITASH
<ubotu> BADWITASH: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<echosystm> i tried to install gentoo once
<lemonsCC> you should always be at that stage
<snype> im actually dead serious though.
<echosystm> on a promise tx2000
<echosystm> striped raid
<echosystm> i think thats about the epitome of frustration
<snype> luckily i have a second one that i'm on right now
<BADWITASH> i got a ps3 and i need to know how to install it and if i do would i be able to use it cause im not great with computers
<snype> so i can fuck one up
<BADWITASH> ive never used this os before
<lemonsCC> BADWAITASH that is very new territory, may not be much knowledge out there yet
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Jordan_U> BADWITASH: I don't know if Ubuntu works on ps3, I bleive yellow dog linux does though
<sindrum> ahh ic im able to get flash player 9  update. How does this work?
<BADWITASH> ok heres the thing im not sure if i could use linux, is there a linux version that is friendly for to non programers
<gouki> Jordan_U: From what I've heard, the OS on PS3 is an altered version of YDL. Using OtherOS (bootloader) you can install FC5, for example. As for Ubuntu, I don't know
<lemonsCC> tons of them are friendly
<belfegorash> hello all
<gouki> Jordan_U: From what I've heard, the OS on PS3 is an altered version of YDL. Using OtherOS (bootloader) you can install FC5, for example. As for Ubuntu, I don't know
<BADWITASH> i heard it on a thread so i think one guy has already but i need to know if i load it am i going to be able to use it
<gouki> Well, I'm off! 'night all!
<lemonsCC> kernel patches to use ps3 have been release?
<BADWITASH> with no real expertise
<lemonsCC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298256
<gouki> BADWITASH: If you want to try GNU/Linux, a PS3 is not the most appropriate place to do it
<eneried> hello hello
<BADWITASH> i know
<gouki> 'night all!
<eneried> i have a little question...
<lemonsCC> !ask | eneried
<ubotu> eneried: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eneried> there's something faster than the gnome system monitor?
<lemonsCC> faster how?
<Phuzion> !bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<MrKeuner> eneried: top
<lemonsCC> top is hideous, but it works
<BADWITASH> nice thanx for the link
<tictacaddict> q
<eneried> i'm using it, but it showed me information about processes, but every 3 seconds, so i cannot true determine which proceses are spending my processor
<lemonsCC>  np BADWITASH
<lemonsCC> can't you change the frequency
<eneried> top? what is top?
<lemonsCC> open terminal and type top
<lemonsCC> you will see
<eneried> let me see
<gansinho> hello guys, I would really appreciate I someone could help me finding a app that works with ffmpeg or not but convert movies and have GUI, thanks!
<eneried> ;)
<lemonsCC> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sikumkum> hi guys
<sikumkum> i want to ask something
<lemonsCC> !ask sikumkum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask sikumkum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lemonsCC> !ask | sikumkum
<ubotu> sikumkum: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BADWITASH> so how easy to use is this os
<sikumkum> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sikumkum> sorry
<lemonsCC> lol no prob
<gansinho> sikumkum, just ask it =p
<Geoffrey2> I am getting the distinct impression that Flash and Linux just don't play well together......
<gansinho> GenNMX, try the new beta... works pretty well
<gansinho> (beta 2 I think)
<gansinho> Geoffrey2, ^^
<noodles12> is putty good to use for xp for ssh from ubuntu to xp?
<lemonsCC> BADWITASH go here > http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#lts < and download a LiveCD and try it out
<eneried> top is good, but i can't intereact with it to kill or change priority of processes qith ease, another alternatve? i can use top, but when my system become very slow i cannot belive using top and command line will work as fast as i need...
<Pie-rate> How do I set up a mail server?
<sikumkum> ok, i've installed my box with specific partition (eg; /, /boot, /home, /var, /swap, /tmp); i've read some nice article about implementing "quota". but i figured that the article was only for 1 partition only ( / ), when its told what we have to do with /etc/fstab
<lemonsCC> you can kill apps in top
<Geoffrey2> gansinho, I've tried the Flash 9 beta, totally unusable
<Jordan_U> !kill | eneried
<ubotu> eneried: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<gansinho> Geoffrey2, beta1 was poor beta 2 is really better the sound issue is fixed
<lemonsCC> http://www.mcsr.olemiss.edu/cgi-bin/man-cgi?top+1
<belfegorash> i have a question...when i install ubuntu how i make 2 partition like in windows?
<eneried> ok, i know how powerfull is the terminal, but what i mean is
<Jordan_U> eneried: You can use the kill and killall commands to quickly end a process
<sikumkum> how to set the /etc/fstab with quota ? while i got 4-5 partition
<sikumkum> is it /home ?
<eneried> if i have to search a process and then type to change its priority base, when i cannot kill it or when i don't need to kill it is hjard to do
<gansinho> belfegorash, you have windows already installed?
<eneried> but ok
<noodles12> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<belfegorash> no just ubntu
<Geoffrey2> gansinho, I tried beta 2...one again, totally unusable....any attempt to load up anything flash related generally results in Firefox coming to a complete standstill
<belfegorash> ubuntu*
<eneried> now i know gnome system monitor (very slow), and top... any other alternative? prefferable a graphic alternative?
<gansinho> Geoffrey2, here works pretty well, youtube and even banners
<sikumkum> which partition i should re-configure for quota-ready on /etc/fstab ?
<gansinho> belfegorash, I think the easy way is to install windows first... =/
<sikumkum> anyone? please
<Geoffrey2> gansinho, I don't know, maybe it's something hardware related over here....but the only way I can go to youtube or myspace over here is to boot in Windows XP...any attempt at all using Flash in Linux causes total lockups
<belfegorash> gansinho: to have 2 os on pc?
<gansinho> belfegorash, there must be a easy way, but basically you need to create a new partition to install windows, install it there (don't ask me how) and set up grub
<Jordan_U> eneried: I have never tried it but xfce4-taskmanager is probably light weight and should also work in gnome
<carlfk_la1> how can I stop gdm from starting on boot?
<lemonsCC> !dual boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<belfegorash> gansinho:i dont want to install windows anymore on my pc,i want to partitions on ubuntu
<gansinho> Geoffrey2, the sound ends keeps in a loop? like a a a a a a a ?
<carlfk_la1> but still be able to start it manualy
<eneried> thanks Jordan_U
<gansinho> belfegorash, Oh now i understand, sorry
<gansinho> you want to "merge" the partitions?
<Jordan_U> belfegorash: Boot the Ubuntu liveCD and use gparted: System -> dministration -> gnome partition editor
<eneried> thanks lemonsCC too for the help ;)
<lemonsCC> belfegorash you name is so long  pop in the liveCD....open gparted....resize your ubuntu partition and make the unused space ext3
<Geoffrey2> gansinho, for the most part, I can't even get the stuff to load in the first place....I go to a page with Flash content, and the browser basically dies...nothing loads up at all
<lemonsCC> eneried sorry i only know of top and gnome's default
<carlfk_la1> Geoffrey2: it is a new xorg setting - search the .. everywhere ubuntu :)
<belfegorash> when i install ubuntu i had like this:1 partition primary...1 logical...and 1 logical:D
<Jordan_U> lemonsCC: Tab completion is nice for long nicks :)
<belfegorash> i should make 2 primary?
<lemonsCC> im using x-chat aqua (mac)
<lemonsCC> not sure if it has that feature
<eneried> but top is ok for me in some situations :) i remembered that i can use the virtuakl ttys, then for kill is ok, and when i need to change priority i'll use other :)
<lemonsCC> got it!!!
<lemonsCC> Jordan_U, ha thats nice
<belfegorash> so this is the solution?.2 primary partition?
<Geoffrey2> carlfk_la1, a new xorg setting, ok....search for what?
<Jordan_U> belfegorash: Yes
<belfegorash> ok thank you
<carlfk_la1> Geoffrey2: flash, firefox, xorg.. search launchpad maybe
<Phuzion> Anyone here run their own DNS with BIND9?
<Geoffrey2> carlfk_la1, launchpad.net?
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2: In the mean time the flashblock will keep firefox from crashing on every page with ads
<Pie-rate> is there any way to simply and easily set up something that will accept incoming mail?
<econobeing> what's with black themes....they never work right
<TheRatKing> yo
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2: * the flashblock firefox extention I meant to say :)
<TheRatKing> where can I find gpg keys to add to my keyring so my apt mirror works?
<Jordan_U> TheRatKing: Usually on the same site you got the repo name from or even the same domain as the repo.
<Phuzion> Pie-rate:  Are you looking to run your own in-house mail server?
<TheRatKing> any particular file it's stored in?
<TheRatKing> thanks
<MrKeuner> did anybody install ubuntu dapper or edgy on intel core 1 duo or core 2 duo? without any kernel panic?
<Jordan_U> MrKeuner: Yes
<Jordan_U> MrKeuner: Core 1 duo
<Jordan_U> MrKeuner: needed an extra kernel parameter though, let me find it for you ...
<MrKeuner> Jordan_U: waiting thank you
<echosystm> hmmm
<echosystm> wheres the thing to adjust colour depth?
<echosystm> :(
<eneried> thanks 4 all, i have to go to leave some rsources free
<eneried> take care :)
<Jordan_U> MrKeuner: lpj=8000000 but that may be specific to the macbook pro so if it still doesn't work with that try noapci
<econobeing> man, ktorrent sucks hard
<arrenlex> econobeing: why so?
<econobeing> i don't know what's with it, i'm using the same ports as azureus, but i can't get above 1k down, in azureus i've gotten a steady 35k down on the same torrent
<arrenlex> econobeing: I've had over 100k using ktorrent.
<Jordan_U> MrKeuner: I am urious to know if this is an intel mac specific problem or just core duo specific so if you don't mind could you come back and tell me if it worked when you are done?
<Jordan_U> *curious
<econobeing> i saw over 100k in ktorrent before i reformatted
<MrKeuner> Jordan_U: i do not have the machine with me, it's a friend's but I will as soon as I learn
<econobeing> i did everything i could think of to get it going fast, nothings working
<MrKeuner> but his machine is not macbook
<Geoffrey2> Jordan_U, that's all well and good, but when I'm trying to go to a page that has flash content, and everything freezes...I can't even get Windows Flash/Crossover to work properly with my linux browser...this is truly frustrating
<echosystm> anyone want to help me install nvidia drivers? :P
<Himura> echosystm, what's the problem ?
<echosystm> well
<echosystm> i downloaded the package
<echosystm> did sh filename.run
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2: Windows Flash/Crossover ?
<echosystm> and it went into the installer
<Himura> echosystm, why don't you use the ubuntu package ?
<echosystm> and then said it cant get something for my kernel?!
<echosystm> does the ubuntu package have the control panel?
<Himura> yep
<echosystm> ok well
<echosystm> when i tried to install the ubuntu package earlier
<echosystm> it said
<echosystm> the driver and kernel had a missmatch
<behdad> Hi everybody , i have Xserver problem with edgy i dont know what is the problem it dosnt start in my labtop , anybody faced the same problem ?
<echosystm> or some total bs like that!
<Himura> hum
<_goofy_> im having trouble streaming off a usb hdd anyone have a clue....it wont let me set read premissions for group or "other"
<sikumkum> does quota has to be writen on "/" only?, i've create /home before
<Himura> echosystm, maybe you have to update your kernel
<Geoffrey2> Jordan_U, installing Codeweavers Crossover, and then using that to install the Windows version of Flash 9, at which point you're supposed to be able to use that version with your linux browser....sounds great, but I can't even get THAT to work
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> how do i do that? haha
<echosystm> im assuming thats more complicated than apt-get upgrade :P
<econobeing> i am under the impression ktorrent doesn't like me looking at it
<Himura> behdad, did you see the logs ?
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2: You don't need crossover, regular wine works fine for that.
<echosystm> oh sorry
<echosystm> i think
<echosystm> it meant there was a missmatch between
<echosystm> nvidia-kernel-core
<echosystm> and nvidia-glx
<echosystm> possible?
<Himura> maybe
<_goofy_> im having trouble streaming off a usb hdd anyone have a clue
<econobeing> every time i focus on the window i see my torrent at around 5 or 8 k, then it drops back down to 0. go do something else, come back it's around 5-8k, drops down to 0 again...
<econobeing> bleh...maybe i should just use azureus, but from my previous install, ktorrent > azureus
<behdad> Himura , its about a month ago and no i didnt , the thing is me and other 4 of my friends we all have this problem with edgy , what should i look for in logs ?
<Geoffrey2> Jordan_U, really?  I was under the impression that if you installed wine, you'd need to install the Windows version of Firefox along with the Windows version of Flash, that wine wouldn't support using Windows flash on the linux version of a browser
<Himura> behdad, grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_goofy_> econobeing: i use utorrent emulated with wine and i get great dl speads.....its a little glitchy but it works for me
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: that is incorrect; you can hackishly embed an instance of the chrome of the windows firefox into your linux browser.
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2: sudo apt-get install wine then download the windows installer for firefox, double click the installer and run it as normall, then open firefox and go to a page that requires flash and let firefox install the plugin for you, ahh I just read your other comment, I didn't know that that was possible.
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: As for how well it works... not well.
<Himura> echosystm, I cannot find "nvidia-kernel-core"
<Pie-rate> phuzion: basically, i have an ubuntu box (jon.pmtech.com) and i want to be able to send mail to/from jschall@jon.pmtech.com
<_goofy_> im having trouble streaming video off a usb hdd anyone have a clue
<econobeing> _goofy_: how hard was it to get that working?
<econobeing> because utorrent is my favorite
<echosystm> sorry
<echosystm> nvidia-kernel-common
<echosystm> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<echosystm> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<behdad> Himura , ok , did they rewrite Xserver for edgy version ?
<echosystm> apparently
<echosystm> that is all you need
<sikumkum> why no one asnwer my question :(
<echosystm> but i tried that on ubuntu desktop and it died
<Himura> behdad, I don't know
<_goofy_> its just like any wine install...the only problem is when you minimize the window you will get a blank screen when you go back ang you have to right click on the task bar icon and seclect hide/show utorrent
<behdad> Himura , ok , so with that command that u just told me i should track the problem , isnt it ?
<_goofy_> anyone have any trouble streaming .avs files with a usb hdd
<Himura> behdad, yep: sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2: Could you start Ubuntu from the terminal ( so you can see what is outputs to stout ) and go to a flash site to mabie get a better idea as to what is causing the crash?
<Geoffrey2> sigh....days like this make me wonder if I was better off staying with XP......
<behdad> Himura , god bless you ;)
<Himura> :p
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: You mean, start FIREFOX from the terminal? XD
<TheRatKing> don't go back to XP!
<Himura> Jordan_U, you can use strace if you want :p
<Jordan_U> arrenlex: Yeah, that was an interesting typo indeed :)
<_goofy_> geroffrey....im just a nosy basterd and havent been paying any attenchin to the convio but what is the grep command do
<arrenlex> _goofy_: It only prints the lines that match the string you give it.
<feross> anyone doing 802.1x WPA2/EAP authentication with ubuntu?
<_goofy_> ok...still kinda nobb
<Geoffrey2> Jordan_U, lesse, I guess I should go back to the Beta 2 version of Flash for this?
<_goofy_> but im gittin there
<arrenlex> _goofy_: i.e. say you have a file that consists of three lines: "hello", "goodbye" and "go away". If you grep "hello" this file, the output is hello. if you grep "g" this file, the output is "goodbye" and "go away". Understand?
<Jordan_U> sikumkum: It may be that simply nobody knows the answer, but try rewording your question as people might have just not understood.
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2: Sure.
<echosystm> has anyone here experience with nvidia drivers?
<_goofy_> yeah... i was just saying i didnt know what the command did... i got it after that...but thanks
<[Nige] > hi all
<[Nige] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Nige] > !nvidia
<[Nige] > anyone able to help me with a nvidia driver problem?
<arrenlex> [Nige] : !nvidia == !ati
<[Nige] > okay
<arrenlex> !anyone | [Nige] 
<ubotu> [Nige] : A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_goofy_> anyone ever set up a box for internet video streaming.....that my next goal....after i come up with a few extra parts...i/e. mb
<[Nige] > I have a problem with my Nvidia Card, Everytime I restart my pc, x crashes and dies complaining about the modules, when open up a shell and typeing rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia and restart gdm its fine
<[Nige] > But when I reboot the pc, I have redo that step, its a tad annoying
<[Nige] > Any ideas on how to fix it
<echosystm> yay it worked
<echosystm> !
<[Nige] > brb
<echosystm> thanks whoever told me that
<Jordan_U> :)
<echosystm> :D
<econobeing> _goofy_: thanks for the utorrent+wine suggestion :D
<Jordan_U> echosystm: What got it to work ( curious ) ?
<Phuzion> Pie-rate:  Sounds like you need to set up a POP3 server and SMTP server, if your ISP allows it
<echosystm> nvidia driver
<econobeing> <3 utorrent
<luke_> Anyone here run Ubuntu on Software RAID 1?
<Pie-rate> Phuzion: don't worry about my ISP, i have a t1
<Pie-rate> how do i set those up? i already installed postfix and set it up as an "internet site", i assume thats smtp
<_goofy_> econobeing: your welcom it was my fav. torrent client for winxp and when i swiched i couldnt find anything that compaired to the dl speed and the lack of processor usage
<echosystm> um
<Jordan_U> econobeing: You might like Ktorrent ( linux native )
<echosystm> anyone know how to get to the nvidia control panel?
<echosystm> :(
<Bearcat> hello all. Is ubuntu multilib?
<_goofy_> econobeing: i have it but i dont rember ....sroy.....if i canfigure it out i will pm
<econobeing> Jordan_U: ktorrent was giving me d/l problems :/ the same torrent ran at .5k in ktorrent, and 25k in utorrent <_> same ports too
<Bearcat> in other words, i have installed the 64-bit version. can i run 32-bit binaries on it?
<Jordan_U> echosystm: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<echosystm> cool
<echosystm> thanks man!
<echosystm> :D
<Jordan_U> Bearcat: Only in a 32 bit chroot
<echosystm> you guys are going to hate me by the end of this week :P
<echosystm> if not already
<Bearcat> Jordan_U: darn. How do other distros do it?
<echosystm> haha
<Bearcat> echosystm: i've only known you for 1 minute and 30 seconds and i can't stand you already :P
<echosystm> haha
<echosystm> <3
<Bearcat> lol
<Jordan_U> echosystm: People probably hated me when I started ( I was in the forums daily with new questions ) :)
<echosystm> that command
<echosystm> removed nvidia-glx
<echosystm> isnt that bad?
<echosystm> "{
<echosystm> :P
* arrenlex bows to Jordan_U's amazing knowledge of everything
<Jordan_U> Bearcat: I don't know
<dthomas> Bearcat: fedora has the 64-bit libs in stuff like /usr/lib64, 32-bit in /usr/lib, for example.
<dthomas> Bearcat: i believe that's what is meant by "multilib."
<Bearcat> dthomas: gotcha.
<echosystm> x wont start now
<echosystm> :(
<Bearcat> dthomas: my main box is sourcemage. I'm tempted to set up this laptop 32-bit just so i can have flash. I havent' had flash in 2 years :(
<Jordan_U> echosystm: install nvidia-glx again
<arrenlex> Bearcat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1799553
<dthomas> Bearcat: it's unfortunate that flash is so pervasive that i feel sad for you.
<dthomas> Bearcat: i ran 64-bit for maybe a month tops before deciding that it was completely not worth it for a desktop.
<arrenlex> Bearcat: more directly: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/en/projects/nspluginwrapper
<Bearcat> arrenlex: thank you
<arrenlex> Bearcat: I've heard it's not very stable, but it should at least work...
<dthomas> crossover office (which includes the crossover plugin) is also supposed to run windows 32-bit flash in a 64-bit browser, but i never got that working.
<Jordan_U> echosystm: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Bearcat> dthomas: well, i'm doing some programming and i wanted to experiment
<Bearcat> arrenlex:  i'll play with that. Thanks again
<_goofy_> in looking to do a clean install with just the basic utilities to run ubuntu smothly....will the alternate intall package do the trick
<echosystm> Jordan_U, in ubuntu desktop that panel gave me access to the colour depth of the desktop
<echosystm> at the moment its only running 16bit
<echosystm> do i have to edit the xconfig?
<Bearcat> and with that, i'm off to bed
<Bearcat> thanks folks
<Bearcat> *scampers off*
<arrenlex> _goofy_: Yes. It will start you off without a GUI, though. Can you take things from there?
<Jordan_U> echosystm: In Section "Screen" of your xorg.conf there should be a list of resolutions and color depths, try changing 16 to 24
<_goofy_> yeah...that what i wanted
<nugz> i need help with getting mp3 to work with ubuntu
<nugz> anyone?
<nugz> im new to linux also
<rastilin> nugz, Use mplayer or install the gstreamer codecs for mp3
<nugz> where can i get that?
<Geoffrey2> Jordan_U, ok, I should start firefox from the terminal, and then what should I be checking for?
<Jordan_U> echosystm: Or just add another Display subsection like the others with a depth of 24
<rastilin> nugz, you know there are faqs for this
<ubuntu-cholic> <nugz> i need help with getting mp3 to work with ubuntu  >>> u need to install w32 codec or install xmms
<rastilin> Does win32codecs provide mp3 support.
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2: I don't know, I'm just troubleshooting see if there is anything that looks relevent and/or pastebin the output
<rastilin> I suspect it's flurendo-mp3 that does that.
<Jordan_U> rastilin: No, you don't need win32codecs for mp3 support
<nugz> damn i dont know where to find this stuff
<nugz> though
<nugz> im brand new to linux
<Jordan_U> !mp3 | nugz
<ubotu> nugz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rastilin> DId you try using google?
<rastilin> Or synaptic for that matter?
<ubuntu-cholic> <nugz> damn i dont know where to find this stuff  >>> visit ubuntu web forums
<Alamar> hello
<echosystm> its on 24bit already sorry
<echosystm> i wanted it on 32
<echosystm> is that not possible? :S
<Jordan_U> echosystm: 24 and 32 are the same.
<ubuntu-cholic> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rastilin> echosystem, there's no difference on linux you know, why on 32 bit?
<echosystm> they are? how so?
<rastilin> 8 bits for transparency, but that's handled elsewhere
<echosystm> those extra bits have to go somewhere
<echosystm> oh
<echosystm> i see
<ubuntu-cholic> !ping
<ubotu> ping: network unreachable
<Alamar> I am trying to install 6.10 but it hangs during install, is there a way to turn of the splash screen and see the error messages?
<ubuntu-cholic> !HP deskjet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HP deskjet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Geoffrey2> Jordan_U, Segmentation fault
<arrenlex> !hpijs | ubuntu-cholic
<Jordan_U> Alamar: Yes, remove the "splash" kernel parameter
<ubotu> hpijs: HP Linux Printing and Imaging - gs IJS driver (hpijs). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.9+1.6.9-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 337 kB, installed size 712 kB
<vorpal_> ubuntu-cholic: what's up?
<ubuntu-cholic> my deskjet 3535 doesnt work in ubuntu
<arrenlex> ubuntu-cholic: Install hpijs
<arrenlex> ubuntu-cholic: and cupsys, of course.
<ubuntu-cholic> i alredy have hpjis and cupsys
<ubuntu-cholic> but still not work
<MeggaMortY> hi all, i have an ATI video card and i get a black screen when booting into GNOME on the liveCD, can anyone help? PS. im noob :P
<arrenlex> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<echosystm> i have a usb mouse, what should the protocol be in my xorg.conf?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-cholic: Did you try: System -> Administration -> Printing ?
<_goofy_> MeggaMortY: boot in to safe video mode
<MeggaMortY> _goofy_: tried it :P
<rastilin> Interestingly I've never seen that actually make a difference.
<rastilin> I've had the same problem.
<MeggaMortY> rastilin: any hints?
<rastilin> What you need to do is change the xorg.conf driver to "vesa" and restart the x server.
<ubuntu-cholic> <Jordan_U> ubuntu-cholic: Did you try: System -> Administration -> Printing ?  >> yes
<MeggaMortY> rastilin: yea thats what another guy told me to do but i cant even get into text view mode...
<rastilin> Ctrl + Alt + F2 does nothing?
<Geoffrey2> Jordan_U, ok, I removed Crossover, and reinstated Flash 9 Beta 2...checked about:plugins to make sure it's there, and it is....started Firefox 2 from the command line, loaded page loaded with flash content....Firefox crashes, error message in terminal simply says 'Segmentation fault'
<ubuntu-cholic> my problems is...when i print in black color theris nothing happen
<MeggaMortY> rastilin: i can hit ctrl-alt-f1 when the loaidng bar is up but i can only see the command line for a second or 2 after it's loaded and it goes black
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2: I don't have any more ideas then :(
<rastilin> But if you hit it after, still nothing?
<_goofy_> anyone ever set up a server to stream video over the web
<MeggaMortY> nah once i get to the black screen, ctrl-alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-f7 or ctrl-alt-backspace all do nothing
<rastilin> Ok, I'd give it two possible reasons.
<Geoffrey2> Jordan_U, ok, thanks for the effort.....
<rastilin> 1. The drivers are so bad they're locking up the system with your card. The nv drivers can hammer bash is using a geforce 6xxxx.
<rastilin> 2. The card is damaged or caked with dust so that any advanced operations cause it to lock. Had this happen once.
<rastilin> *If using
<MeggaMortY> hmm dam
<rastilin> You will need to do a text install.
<Jordan_U> MeggaMortY: You could try the Alternate install CD ( ncurses )
<Geoffrey2> I guess I just keep dual booting with XP for the time being
<MeggaMortY> Jordan_U: where can i find that?
<genii> anyone know how to access a netboot installing box by way of ssh?
<Jordan_U> MeggaMortY: It is under "alternate install options " on the downloads page
<MeggaMortY> jordan_U: thanks i shall give it a go
<luke_> Easy Question!  I have / and /home partioned seperately.  After some file corruption problems, I just reloaded /
<Pie-rate> in terms of security, which is better: imap or pop3?
<m0dY> if i did $rm -f /etc/* !! is there anyway to reverse back the shit after that ?
<luke_> however, it's asking for a Username and password, but it never had me put any in during install.  I'm confused.
<pitti> Pie-rate: none
<pitti> Pie-rate: you want pop3s or imap/ssl :)
<pitti> Pie-rate: and in terms of features and comfortable handling you want imap (thus: imap/ssl)
<Pie-rate> ok, so how do i set that up?
<rastilin> luke_, so, what's the question
<genii> m0dy no
<Pie-rate> !imap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Pie pop3 is more secure since it doesn not use shared folders
<luke_> rastilin: I just did a fresh installation of /.   For some reason it never prompted me to create a new username and password.  However it wants one to log in.  The old one doesn't work.  I'm completely confused.
<Jordan_U> m0dY: AFIK It is impossible to recover deleted files from ext3, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a -phigh MIGHT get things working again though
<vorpal_> anyone know who is resposnible for ubotu? i think it really should have something on IMAP
<vorpal_> how do we add stuff?
<genii> !dovecot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dovecot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !bot | vorpal_
<ubotu> vorpal_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<roryy> luke_: try booting into recovery mode, and setting the password there (run 'passwd <username>', replacing <username> with your user's login name)
<Pie-rate> ok, so how do i get a pop3s server?
<vorpal_> :)
<m0dY> Jordan_U, u'll find this odd but im on a fedora system so im totaly fucked up
<genii> you can also append -s to the grub line which drops you to single user mode where you can do the same thing
<floating> installing a screen. install says: Rename config.status to reflect the architecture
<m0dY> i have only ssh access to the abused box
<floating> (hostname) where it was built. To reconfigure quickly for that architecture
<floating> just run that config.status file.
<luke_> roryy: "known user"
<genii> m0dy you may need to get some fedora-specific info
<floating> do I run config.status or rename it to something,  to what ?
<luke_> roryy:  err, "unknown user"
<genii> m0dy - wait...you can ssh into it?
<m0dY> genii, room is dead also google got not much to say about the hell im in
<roryy> luke_: sounds like the user account doesn't exist.  How did you install Ubuntu ?
<owh> m0dY: What have you done?
* owh just wandered in
<m0dY> yeah,, im in a session now,, actually i can't open a new one so if its gone then it's all dead
<m0dY> owh, $rm -f /etc/*   < human stupidity
<luke_> roryy:  previously it was   /, /home, and swap.   I just reinstaled / from the alternate cd
<owh> Hmm
<owh> m0dY: Any backups?
<m0dY> no :(
<Pie-rate> ok, is courier-pop-ssl a good pop3 server? is it simple to get working? why can no one seem to help me with mailserver related things? why are there no simple online tutorials on getting a mail server working?
<owh> m0dY: What have you done since that command?
<genii> I'd have to say unfortunately you are screwed
<m0dY> touched the passwd/shadow files and tried to replace as much as i could back
<owh> genii: Not necessarily :-)
<owh> m0dY: From where?
<genii> Pie I wouldn't use courier
<roryy> luke_: did you do a server or expert install?
<m0dY> owh, my current machine
<owh> m0dY: Is it running the *same* OS?
<_goofy_> is there a way to remove unused programs without going in and finding them and uninstaling them manualy
<Jordan_U> m0dY: There is probably a fedora equivilent of dpkg-reconfigure -a
<luke_> roryy:  expert maybe.  I had to use that disk for my RAID array.  However, I think that passwd command you gave me may have fixed it enough to get into the UI
<Pie-rate> ganii: what WOULD you use?
<m0dY> not exaclty, dead one is FC4 and im on FC5
<owh> m0dY: Is the machine multi-user, or is it a computer in your home without users?
<m0dY> Jordan_U, what does dpkg-reconfigure -a does exactly ?
<roryy> luke_: it might happen anyway (especially if you only had one user) but you'll need to make sure the UID of the new user matches the UID of your user's $HOME directory
<luke_> roryy: nope false alarm... lol.
<owh> m0dY: At this stage that is all pre-mature.
<m0dY> owh, noth machines have somehow the same installation steps and tweaks
<genii> dovecot-pop3d
<Jordan_U> m0dY: Reconfigures all of the config files for all the packages on the system
<roryy> luke_: use 'adduser' to create a new user (again, in recovery mode)
<owh> m0dY: I don't understand what you just said.
<m0dY> the difference is one have a lot of users and other not and the difference in pkgs
<genii> Pie - sorry for lag. Had to ssh into a linux box to check apt-cache
<Pie-rate> k
<owh> Jordan_U: That will only work if the base system is running. It's not.
<luke_> roryy: ok rebooting again.  thanks much for the help
<owh> m0dY: So, they are not the same at all.
<m0dY> owh, i meant that both machines have the same installed pkgs, and same added users somehow
<yakumo> hello i have problem using open office word processor , when i copy something and paste it to yahoo compose mail my open office crush... any idea why??
<Jordan_U> owh: I thought you were sshed into it, did you reboot after rming?
<owh> m0dY: Now, or in the past?
<m0dY> owh, not totaly the same but i could take the configs from the current one and put it in the empty one
<m0dY> now
<owh> Jordan_U: No, I am helping m0dY, who is ssh in, currently.
<rajiv_nair> is it possible to network a DSL box with a dapper box and play mp3's in the dapper box over the LAN no the DSL box??
<rajiv_nair> :-?
<owh> m0dY: No, I don't want you to do anything at the moment.
<m0dY> Jordan_U, im on ssh now
<luke_> roryy: "only one or two names allowed"   lol
<owh> m0dY: I'm trying to figure out how much worse you made it.
<tonyyarusso> rajiv_nair: Look into mpd perhaps
<rajiv_nair> mpd??
<rajiv_nair> wazzat?? :D
<roryy> luke_: what command are you running?
<m0dY> owh, deep ***t
<tonyyarusso> rajiv_nair: 'apt-cache info mpd' :)
<owh> m0dY: The reason you now have extra users is because you copied the groups and passwd file.
<rajiv_nair> okay
<luke_> roryy: adduser
<tonyyarusso> rajiv_nair: Doh.  apt-cache show I mean
* genii thinks about vipw
<roryy> luke_: the exact command
<m0dY> yeah i removed the exta users when putting the new passwd & shadow files
<avis> apt-cache search <string>
<mdm1000> Hello.  Just installed Edgy.  Where did Disk Manager go?
<owh> m0dY: So, at this point, if you want me to attempt to help you, I strongly urge you to treat the machine as if it has gold-dust on the HDD platter and that every command causes you to loose money, lots of money.
<m0dY> what important files should i start cloning now at this stage?!
<owh> m0dY: So, for the moment, don't do anything.
<luke_> roryy:  heh... that was the exact command.  I just tried adduser luke though too
<roryy> luke_: ah, i see
<m0dY> owh, exactly what im in now
<owh> m0dY: Have you stopped typing?
<rajiv_nair> xactly what i needed...........thanx tony>:D<
<m0dY> im not totaly touching the ssh session now
<luke_> roryy: opps, nm that worked
<roryy> luke_: ok, now do 'ls -l /home' -- you should see that /home/luke is owned by 'luke'
<tonyyarusso> owh, m0dY: If you're going to need to go pretty involved, we have #ubuntu-classroom for people to go do extended one-on-one help
<owh> m0dY: Not totally, or totally not.
<m0dY> i even check all cables and made sure there will be no network failures :(
<roryy> luke_: I presume that 'luke' was your old username
<luke_> roryy: correct
<owh> Thanks tonyyarusso, that's a good idea.
<luke_> roryy:  what should I put for "room number?"
<m0dY> tonyyarusso ?!
<genii> LOL
<roryy> luke_: just press enter
<owh> Anyone who wants to assist m0dY, head on over to #ubuntu-classroom
<luke_> roryy:  rofl... oh I see
* genii thinks about room numbers and departmets etc
<luke_> roryy: I outsmarted myself on that one
<echosystm> lol
<echosystm> ubuntu only lets me log out with a terminal window open
<echosystm> wtf have i done
<m0dY> owh, should i join this room now ?
<Pie-rate> genii: so should it install and just work or do i need to do anything else to get a decent mail server going? so far i have postfix and dovecot-pop3d
<owh> If you're not sure how to do that, type "/join #ubuntu-classroom" on your IRC client.
<echosystm> any ideas guys?
<echosystm> all ive done is install the nvidia drivers
<echosystm> :(
<echosystm> i even tried disabling it
<m0dY> owh, ok im in now
<rastilin> echosystem, what?
<echosystm> ubuntu only lets me log out with a terminal window open
<echosystm> when i go system->exit or whatever
<genii> pie you should be ok with the default install but maybe check stuff like the conf files where you may need to put specific info for your location
<echosystm> the window only opens
<rastilin> echosystem, you mean you have to log out from a terminal window or you need to have it open or what
<echosystm> if i have a terminal open
<rastilin> echosystem, strange.
<echosystm> tell me about it
<Pie-rate> genii: well apparently it doesn't "just work," since getting mail with thunderbird gets a refused connection message
<rastilin> I doubt it's something to do with nvidia though, what distribution are you running.
<luke_> roryy:  uh oh.  It doesn't see my /home
<echosystm> ubuntu server
<echosystm> 6.10
<roryy> luke_: is your old partition mounted?
<rastilin> With what desktop?
<roryy> luke_: run 'mount' to see what's mounted
<genii> pie you should try removing postfix and using sendmail and smtpd instead
<echosystm> gnome
<genii> postifx is a PITA
<luke_> roryy: nope, looks like only MD0 is mounted.  I'm not seeing anything about MD1
<rastilin> echosystem, well have you ever run Ubuntu 6.10 on that hardware and had the System>Quit work?
<echosystm> yeah it was working just before i installed the drivers
<genii> the dovecot-pop3d is just a frontend to whatever client you use. exim is installed usually by defauly now I believe
<echosystm> working 100% fine
<rastilin> echosystem, that's very strange. Are the drivers running?
<echosystm> yep
<echosystm> also
<echosystm> when i go to exit gnome
<roryy> luke_: hrm. Are you using software raid?
<echosystm> the logout window appears in the bottom right hand corner
<echosystm> rather than in the center like it should
<luke_> roryy:  yuppers.  MD0, MD1 and Swap
<MuerteAlCapitali> UNITED STATES; MICROSOFT, STOP WAR!! GENOCIDE 650.000 humans killed for crude$!! LIBERAL-FASCISTS!! STOP BUSH! STOP IMPERIUM!  a5
<solanjie> have time to help with a newbie question?
<MuerteAlCapitali> UNITED STATES; MICROSOFT, STOP WAR!! GENOCIDE 650.000 humans killed for crude$!! LIBERAL-FASCISTS!! STOP BUSH! STOP IMPERIUM!  f2
<MuerteAlCapitali> UNITED STATES; MICROSOFT, STOP WAR!! GENOCIDE 650.000 humans killed for crude$!! LIBERAL-FASCISTS!! STOP BUSH! STOP IMPERIUM!  x4
<luke_> roryy: other than file corruption it's been working great.  (heh)
<roryy> luke_: do you know how to get it mounted ?
<MuerteAlCapitali> UNITED STATES; MICROSOFT, STOP WAR!! GENOCIDE 650.000 humans killed for crude$!! LIBERAL-FASCISTS!! STOP BUSH! STOP IMPERIUM!  c5
<echosystm> i completely reset my x config
<echosystm> so i dont think thats the problem
<MuerteAlCapitali> UNITED STATES; MICROSOFT, STOP WAR!! GENOCIDE 650.000 humans killed for crude$!! LIBERAL-FASCISTS!! STOP BUSH! STOP IMPERIUM!  o6
<MuerteAlCapitali> UNITED STATES; MICROSOFT, STOP WAR!! GENOCIDE 650.000 humans killed for crude$!! LIBERAL-FASCISTS!! STOP BUSH! STOP IMPERIUM!  j2
<echosystm> using the stock nv driver it still doesnt work
<luke_> roryy: nope, but I assume it's probably something I can find how too's on pretty easily.  so unless it's just a command or two don't bother and I'll go research it
<VivaBradWill21> UNITED STATES; MICROSOFT, STOP WAR!! GENOCIDE 650.000 humans killed for crude$!! LIBERAL-FASCISTS!! STOP BUSH! STOP IMPERIUM!  l7
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<rastilin> Hail the ignore command
<roryy> luke_: i'd rather not risk remembering those; I don't have a RAID system running here
<roryy> luke_: it shouldn't be very difficult
<genii> fucking bots
<Pie-rate> genii: it still refuses the connection
<luke_> roryy:  np.. thanks enough for getting me in.  I can work from here.  Appreciate it man
<Pie-rate> its a pop3 problem not smtp
<roryy> luke_: cool. good luck.
<genii> pie telnet please to port 10 and tell me what it says to you
<genii> port 110
<echosystm> im gonna reinstall the nvidia kernel + glx
<_goofy_> are there any advantages in upgrading to edgy
<echosystm> if that doesnt fix it i'll just reinstall haha
<Pie-rate> telnet: could not resolve localhost:110/telnet: Name or service not known
<rastilin> echosystem, hold on, why use xgl?
<echosystm> glx
<echosystm> nvidia-glx
<genii> pie are you trying to use a fully-qualified domain name as the url when using thunderbird?
<rastilin> _goofy_, numerous changes and updates, nothing too massive
<Pie-rate> genii, yes
<rastilin> echosystem, ah, my mistake
<Pie-rate> port 110 is not open
<genii> pie does your internet connection come with a fixed ip?
<echosystm> nope
<echosystm> not working
<echosystm> ugh!
<echosystm> time to reinstall :P
<rastilin> echosystem hold on
<echosystm> gonna be fun downloading those packages all over again
<rastilin> What's the problem now?
<echosystm> same problem
<rastilin> Which is?
<echosystm> exit screen wont open unless i have a terminal window open in gnome
<Pie-rate> yes. port 110 is not open so it doesn't even matter.
<rastilin> Is that really that big of a deal. There's a shutdown button on the top right.
<echosystm> the screen with logout/switch user/hibernate etc.
<echosystm> no
<echosystm> the shut down button doesnt work either
<echosystm> lol
<rastilin> Besides, why not use the console for shutdown, logout, etc.
<genii> pie the dovecot conf file likely needs to be checked to make sure it is setup right.
<econobeing> how would i configure wine to use the native wintab32 library when running photoshop?
<echosystm> well
<echosystm> this is a server
<echosystm> i'd like it to work properly
<echosystm> if possible :D
<rastilin> If it's a server why not use the command line only?
<genii> but also secure doesn't use 110 ..lemme look up the port # and then telnet into that
<echosystm> because im using it to learn on aswell
<rastilin> How did you install gnome?
<Pie-rate> port scan shows ports 22, 80, 631, 2208, and 3306 open
<Pie-rate> genii
<genii> pie I think if memory serves 631 is it
<echosystm> sudo aptitude x-window-system(or whatever) gnome-core
<Pie-rate> i believe 631 is internet printing protocol
<porter> morning folks
<tonyyarusso> Pie-rate: Yes, 631 is cups
<echosystm> thanks for trying to help
<tonyyarusso> Pie-rate: 22 is ssh
<echosystm> but im just gonna format it
<echosystm> its cool
<echosystm> (Y)
<genii> Well it wouldn't be a number over 1024 and 22 is ssh
<porter> 631 is cups
<econobeing> this guide says i can skip having to type in " WINEDLLOVERRIDES="wintab32=n" " by doing winecfg and adding photoshop to the applist and configureing wine to use the native wintab32 lib when trying to run it
<econobeing> where to i config wine to use the native wintab32 library?
<genii> pie do you have sendmail or exim installed?
<vorpal_> !Ping is a computer network tool used to test whether a particular host is reachable across an IP network. Ping works by sending ICMP echo request packets ("Ping?") to the target host and listening for ICMP echo response replies. Using interval timing and response rate, ping estimates the round-trip time and packet loss rate between hosts.
<IceTox> hm.. how do you search using apt-get? wasn't it apt-get cache ?
<TheRatKing> apt-cache search <search term>
<IceTox> aight
<IceTox> tnx
<TheRatKing> np
<arrenlex> XD
<arrenlex> OMG
<IceTox> hmm
<arrenlex> xDD
<Pie-rate> well, i installed exim and there're still no pop3 ports open
<arrenlex> NO! YOU KILLED IT
<arrenlex> You're NOT ALLOWED to use words! :(
<arrenlex> Now it's over.
<IceTox> so, anyone knows where I can find this libdvdcss2?
<genii> pie it may be running out of inetd try telnetting to 110 again
<guivho> how could I use locale be_BE.utf-8, but still have english as language (use locale for number and date formats etc, not for language)
<Pie-rate> telnet: could not resolve localhost:110/telnet: Name or service not known
<tonyyarusso> !libdvdcss2 | IceTox
<ubotu> IceTox: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Pie-rate> thunderbird: Could not connect to server jon.pmtech.com; the connection was refused.
<_goofy_> im looking to stream .avi video files over the internet to some friends to acess whenever thay what to......any suggestions
<genii> pie does ps ax|grep exim  show anything?
<Pie-rate> 29307 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep exim
<arrenlex> _goofy_: Suggestions for what?
<_goofy_> on how to do it
<genii> pie so exim is not running
<_goofy_> on how to stream the avi's
<Pie-rate> no, and going to /etc/init.d and running "sudo ./exim start"
<Pie-rate> does nothing
<TheRatKing> gstreamer?
<econobeing> wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Adobe/Photoshop\ 7.0/Photoshop.exe <--- that works in the terminal, but not when i try to make a launcher
<rastilin> _goofy_, they could mount your filesystem with nfs and access them directly
<sparr> Just encountered the debian mailing list posting from ten years ago where someone pointed out that bashisms are a problem when using another provider of sh.  Always interesting how problems like this seem inconsequential to people with no forward vision.  Wish I could send a smack to the head back in time a decade.
<arrenlex> econobeing: define "a launcher".
<rastilin> sparr, all consoles provide a set of basic commands that people are supposed to support. Scripts should only use those commands
<_goofy_> rastiln how would thay mount them oner the internet
<genii> pie Check /etc/default for a file called exim. open it and change the setting so it is allowed to run
<econobeing> right click desktop > create launcher
<rastilin> sparr, if people use additional commands, it's their fault
<sparr> rastilin: preaching to the choir.
<econobeing> i made launchers that work for sunbird and utorrent, but photoshop doesn't want to go
<econobeing> it doesn't give me an error, it just doesn't go
<rastilin> It's like people complaining vista breaks some programs when the programs use weird hacks to work.
<Pie-rate> there's no file called exim in /etc/default
<rastilin> _goofy_, it's tricky. You need to read up on it.
<rastilin> _goofy_, I was referring to nfs btw.
<genii> pie are you sure it's installed??
<sparr> rastilin: i already know these things.  im pointing out that people knew them 10 years ago, and reported the problem, and the PTB didnt care
<Pie-rate> yes
<_goofy_> rastilin: you know any good wed pages
<TheRatKing> only if your friends run linux too
<rastilin> _goofy_. Not as such. I know the redhat networking manual details this.
<TheRatKing> good luck if they run windows
<Pie-rate> i removed it and i'm trying "exim4" instead of "exim"
<tonyyarusso> sparr: Might be a fitting rant for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<genii> pie OK
<rastilin> True. You could use windows file sharing through a private network.
<rastilin> Something like openvpn or hamachi.
<sparr> tonyyarusso: nah, its already happened in all the places that matter.  the important thing is ubuntu switched to dash, and now we can have a witch hunt for all the bashisms
<Pie-rate> there we go, now port 25 is open
<Pie-rate> but that does nothing about pop3
<genii> ok so smtpd is working :)
<genii> try installing sendmail
<econobeing> anybody know how to get this wine launcher/shortcut working?
<TheRatKing> _goofy_: just upload your videos to youtube :)
<genii> !sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Pie-rate> that removes exim4.
<genii> pie At home I am using dovecot sendmail smtpd
<IceTox> tonyyarusso: that source doesn't seem to work :|
<_goofy_> i have around 200 fell movies at 700mb a movie
<_goofy_> fell=full
<TheRatKing> yeowch
<gavintu> how do i restore the gaim taskbar applet if i remove it? it doesn't appear under "add panel"
<OberonBerlage> ..
<kuto> who is OberonBerlage
<TheRatKing> _goofy_: just searching around... maybe gstreamer can do it?
<tonyyarusso> IceTox: How so?
<OberonBerlage> kuto: thats me?
<_goofy_> that was was what i was going to try next
<genii> pie the dovecot-pop3d should use whatever backend but I'm pretty sure you need to poke in the conf file for it
<IceTox> tonyyarusso: I tried to add the sources from the weblinks, but it worked out bad for me with everyone of the sources.. :/ no public key availble
* NetGuardian is OberonBerlage ;)
<aljabry> i had big problme so i cant enter to ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> IceTox: Ah, right.  The key is on that site somewhere; not sure which page.  Poke around a bit and you'll find it.  I think the wiki page has instructions for adding it actually
<aljabry> its look like freeze
<Pie-rate> i'm gonna go ahead and try courier
<genii> OK lemme know how it goes
<kyja> why cant edgy play midi files ?? I thought I installed all the codec there was.
<IceTox> yeah, Im going for the wiki tonyyarusso :)
<kuto> does anyone know how to use mounting with UUID it seems cool
<Pie-rate> genii: well i would've had this working 30 mins ago if i'd just installed courier
<kuto> and safe to say the least in copying my files to a specific hdd without folder hassles
<Darst> genii got a moment for another problem ?
<Pie-rate> next problem! "Sending of password did not succeed. Mail server jon.pmtech.com responded: chdir Maildir failed"
<genii> pie LOL sorry then ... tho I had many issues with t relating to my webmail
<genii> pie thats where you need to poke in the conf file and look at the different mbox: maildir: stuff
<genii> pie thats definitely dovecot
<genii> darst well sure
<_goofy_> whats the commant to tell me what release of ubuntu im running
<genii> goofy uname -ar
<kuto> set `uname -r` echo $@
<IceTox> but hey tonyyarusso.. I want to rip a movie.. not play it :P
<Darst> genii having crashing issues in x whenever i try to play a media file (either audio or video) in either toetm or vlc
<_goofy_> thanks
<tonyyarusso> IceTox: Oooh, no idea.
<kuto> ok i take a break then
<kuto> so linux is cool
<kuto> so cool
<Pie-rate> what a f***ing headache, why cant there just be a "mailserver" package with some default configuration?
<kuto> kewlies
<genii> darst anything enlightening in the error msgs it spews out?
<IceTox> aight.. fair enough tonyyarusso :)
<kyja> why cant edgy play midi files ?? I thought I installed all the codec there was.
<Darst> genii mp3s play fine in rhythmbox buy trying them in either totem or vlc...crash
<kyja> please
<roryy> _goofy_: try 'lsb_release -a'  -- uname is for the kernel
<kyja> tell me why
<Darst> no error msg just reboots x back to the login screen
<Darst> genii no error msg just reboots x back to the login screen
<Darst> genii btw am 4 days new to linus so i am prolly going to sound like a newbie in many responses... sorry in advance :)
<Darst> linux*
<genii> darst thats OK. I am not so familiar with where the error msgs are going with X server unfortunately. I think perhaps /var/log/xserver.log or someplace similar
<roryy> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<genii> you could try dmesg|tail
<roryy>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<genii> roryy thx :)
<Phuzion> What is this "search domain" thing in the network configuration utility?
<Phuzion> Like, what is it for?
<genii> phuzion if you are connected to multiple networks it specifies which nameservers are for which domains
<ompaul> Phuzion, your local domain's zone - where your computer should search for
<genii> darst are you still there?
<Phuzion> so, mine says clvdoh.adelphia.net
<MeggaMortY> hi guys, i'm getting a black screen when i boot off the liveCD after the loading bar screen, can anyone help?
<ronartos> anyone uses english here?
<Darst> genii yup
<Darst> genii pasted to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36021/
<Darst> thats the xorg log
<genii> OK cool brb
<ronartos> can anyone help?
<Phuzion> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ronartos> I want to install Ubuntu from ISO
<ompaul> Phuzion, so below that there are "numbers" the i.p. numbers of actual nameservers
<MeggaMortY> hi guys, i'm getting a black screen when i boot off the liveCD after the loading bar screen, can anyone help?
<Flannel> ronartos: alright.  You have a problem? or just looking for instructions? or what?
<Phuzion> Well, I'm running my own DNS, and I want to make sure that I'm not using external right now
<ronartos> !ask How to install Ubuntu directly from windows 98 and using ISO image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask How to install Ubuntu directly from windows 98 and using ISO image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !install | ronartos
<ubotu> ronartos: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<xiaoyi> how many people use ubuntu?
<Phuzion> apparently 856
<Phuzion> or more
<genii> darst unfortunately nothing enlightening there about the crashing
<ompaul> Phuzion, you can't connect to the internet from that box if you don't ask machines on the internet where they are
<ompaul> xiaoyi, lots and lots
<Darst> genii wondering if it might have something to do with codecs or the video card drivers...
<xiaoyi> why I can't see all of your message?
<Darst> genii used easy ubuntu to install the codecs - any way you know to check if they installed fine ?
<genii> darst If it's kicking you out of X then likely some video issue
<ompaul> xiaoyi, it was very short, and only two people answered
<Phuzion> xaioyi:  are you talking about the elipsis (...) at the end of Darst's message, or something else?
<Darst> genii as for the video install - got an ati card, but the google searches i have done are pointing to using either glxgears or google earth to check the install
<Darst> genii gears runs fine as does google earth
<ompaul> Darst, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> Darst, is X falling over on you regularly for no reason?
<genii> darst yes it would help to refresh your X I think
<Darst> ompaul does that effectively reset my xorg? not falling over regularly, only on running media through either totem or vlc
<emma> wat
<genii> you may want to use vesa driver for video especially if your ati is a later radeon
<emma> 345678828 n.o
<Darst> genii x800 card
<emma> hey goldfish
<Darst> genii vesa driver as opposed to the ati driver ?
<xiaoyi> I think I know what happened......
<ompaul> Darst, it starts to do a reset you then get to choose what you are doing - vesa might be a useful card to choose
<genii> darst yes
<kaur> I have an offtopic question, but i really hope someone can help
<ompaul> emma, what are you at
<gotit> CAN anyone plz help me installing my modem
<emma> how old r u all
<blekos> hi, is it possible to write/edit to win partitions?
<gavintu> i recently installed gnome using aptitude, now i cant install anything else with aptitude or else it will try to delete most of the packages from gnome that it thinks aren't being used, even while im running it. what's wrong here?
<Flannel> kaur: #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic questions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kaur> ok
<Darst> ompaul am running on a 40 lcd (meaning non std res - 1366x768) if i do this am i going to lose the res settings and head to the garage for the crt monitor ?
<genii> darst If it can multisync you should not have probs
<thirdalbum> In Ubiquity, where you have the slider that is labelled "New partition size", does that refer to the new size of the original partition, or the size of the new Ubuntu partition?
<Darst> genii google for vesa ubuntu to find the instructions on installing vesa?
<gotit> can anyone see this
<gotit> CAN anyone plz help me installing my modem
<ompaul> Darst, it should be okay - worst case you end up running the command again
<ompaul> gotit, read help.ubuntu.com/community and search in there for modem
<ompaul> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<genii> darst vesa is just a driver you can choose to use insetad of the recommended one when X sets up. The card ID to use if it asks is 0 (zero)
<gotit> already did but it does not work its dsl modem
<Darst> ompaul genii thanks for the advice will go and try the suggestions hopefully be back in a bit with good news
<gotit> usb dsl modem actually
<ompaul> gotit, get a non usb modem - with a few ports it is more fun - that kind of debugging is not fun
<gotit> aah i cant , right now i have to configure this one
<ompaul> gotit, if it does not work out of the box then system administration networking is your only hope
<rxkaffee> how do I findout what package a specific file belongs to?
<ompaul> gotit, from the menu
<erryko> hello everyone. i just bought a wacom pen tablet. its name is "penpartner". does anyone know what can i do to let it work?? i'm on ubuntu 6.10 32 bit. thanks everyone
<Darst> ompaul genii suggestion on using kernel framebuffer device interface yes/no?
<gotit> ompaul:didnt get it
<ompaul> rxkaffee, apt-cache search File is one way
<ompaul> Darst, no
<Darst> ompaul thx
<kyja> please tell me why edgy wont play midi files
<Flannel> rxkaffee: packages.ubuntu.com has a search function (scroll down)
<ompaul> gotit, you have a strange piece of hardware I can't give any more advice than I already have
<ompaul> gotit, you could try plugging it into another usb connection and trying that item again
<gotit> i cant apply the command sudo ppoeconf
<genii> erryko Is this tablet an USB tablet or does it use another interface?
<erryko> it's usb
<gotit> wat is that system administration networking
<ompaul> gotit, funny that is not what I suggested from the menu
<thirdalbum> kyja: Do you have the timidity package installed?
<sacater_> users
<marginoferror> I'm an experienced Linux user trying to install Edgy Eft, and I'm being foiled by the graphical installer
<Darst> ompaul v4l option y/n (i seem to recall something about v4l and my tv card - which i havent thought about setting up yet)
<marginoferror> Despite assigning a partition to server as root, it refuses to install because I don't have a root partition
<marginoferror> err, serve, not server
<genii> erryko Sorry then :( If it was an old serial port type I could have helped
<gotit> wat menu i dunno
<kyja> thirdalbum, timidity. hmm I am not sure. I will see if apt-get can help me there thx
<ompaul> Darst, you are using a "lower end spec" just to get yourself running consitant to go and research your problem (or at least that was my take on it)
<sacater_> * is there a scandisk kind of app for ubuntu
<erryko> genii, don't worry ;)
<riam> hi sacater
<thirdalbum> marginoferror: There is a text-based installer on the Alternate CD; I maintain that it's easier to use than the Live CD installer
<sacater_> riam: hi
<marginoferror> Alternate CD?
<genii> erryko Tho you may want to check the xorg.conf file for wacom entries
<gotit> i just installe ubuntu
<riam> hmm no blocking out just the way i like it lol
<kyja> thirdalbum, installing =]  thank you very much.
<sacater_> is there a scandisk app for ubuntu
<nothlit> marginoferror, then use the alternate disc
<kuto> are there any how tos to make deb packages from source tar balls?
<kuto> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<genii> kuto man makedeb
<nothlit> !checkinstall | kuto
<ubotu> kuto: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<nothlit> !info pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder: personal package builder for Debian packages. In component main, is extra. Version 0.155ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 77 kB, installed size 436 kB
<marginoferror> sacater_, there is, but what exactly do you want to do?
<kuto> hmmm they have check install for debian?
<riam> sacater wat is every one on about lol i have no idea
<rastilin> You can use alien.
<kuto> for ubuntu? since when
<kuto> it was in redhat first i saw
<erryko> genii, i read this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom but when i restart x, the video output becomes too slow
<kuto> the checkinstall
<ompaul> sacater_, no - there is a different tool which you don't use on mounted partitions - it is called fdisk - (if you do it will most likely break your software in strange and very interesting and non functioning ways)
<thirdalbum> marginoferror: On the Ubuntu website, when you choose a download mirror, you will be able to see the Alternate CD. This has a text-installer which is more powerful, and more tested.
<marginoferror> ompaul, ?  How is fdisk similar to scandisk?
<Darst> ompaul genii done - just restarting x - bbiab thx
<blekos> how can i see if the correct graphic card is installed?
<gotit> hello guys i need to install my usb dsl modem
<riam> sacater:this is way to boring lol for some one who has no idea about computers
<genii> erryko if that is happening I would suspect the irq for video and the irq for your video card are interfering somehow
<marginoferror> thirdalbum, all right, thank you.
<ompaul> marginoferror, they both tidy up filesystems - but fdisk is much nicer :-) and works better too
<sacater_> ompaul: so how can i run it on my major partition
<genii> sorry irq for usb/irq for video
<belfegorash>  does anyone knows a program that replace skype on ubuntu 5.04?
<frogzoo> ompaul: fdisk? or fsck ?
<ompaul> sacater_, you don't need to it will work automatically in our about thirty restarts
<gotit> ompaul:i didnt understand wat you were sayin
<genii> belfeg gizmoproject
<marginoferror> ompaul, fdisk fixes filesystems?  I thought that was the job of fsck?  Or are we talking about a different kind of problem?
<belfegorash> ok thanks
<riam> :sacater: cya i have no idea watsa goin on
<sacater_> ompaul: will it correct errors?
<ompaul> frogzoo, marginoferror fsck - yeap I should get coffee
<Pie-rate> i think i broke apt-get following a guide for getting a mail server to work. every time i try to do anything with apt-get now it gives me this: http://pastebin.ca/272813
<frogzoo> ompaul: cheers, enjoy
<marginoferror> sacater:  If you are just concerned about maintenence, then it is done automatically every so often as mentioned
<Pie-rate> how do i fix it?
<erryko> genii thank you anyway, i'll wait for another one's help ^_^
<marginoferror> sacater:  If you have a specific problem you need to fix, you can run it manually
<gotit> ompaul:i didnt understand wat you were sayin
<ompaul> sacater_, sorry fsck is the program it will but you better tell people what the errors are cos ehh you can and WILL do damage if you dont do it right
<genii> erryko I'm sure it can be solved
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. does anyone have a good suggestion for a monitor for a server that I can have on my workstation? Like gkrellm or something similar? (headless server) ..
<ronartos> how can i install KDE on ubuntu with gnome already?
<ompaul> gotit, if you don't get it from the tool on the menu you are not going to have much success, if it fails put the modem in a different usb slot and start with that tool again
<Flannel> ronartos: you want to install kubuntu or kde?
<ronartos> kde
<NineTeen67Comet> ronartos: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<ronartos> i already got ubuntu with gnome
<Pie-rate> i think i broke apt-get following a guide for getting a mail server to work. every time i try to do anything with apt-get now it gives me this: http://pastebin.ca/272813
<kuto> wow ps3 supports linux
<Flannel> ronartos: then you'll need universe enabled, and then install the "kde" package
<Flannel> ronartos: right, but kubuntu and kde have different programs associated with them, just like ubuntu and gnome do.
<genii> pie Try apt-get remove --purge sasl2-bin && apt-get install sasl2-bin
<ronartos> oh
<gotit> ompaul: there is no tool here
<gotit> i am connected through windows with the same modem
<marginoferror> Hmm
<marginoferror> I got the graphical installer to work by instructing it to delete the offending partition and remake it
<Darst> ompaul genii well we are definitely closer now
<marginoferror> But the whole partition selection part of the installer is a bit broken.  Maybe next version.
<genii> darst Is it doing something new now ? LOL
<ronartos> Flannel can I talk to you in room?
<Flannel> ronartos: yep
<Darst> ompaul genii i am able to play the files now without a crash but i now need to modify the res back to 1360x768 and for some reason the graphiocs arent smooth anymore... clunky...
<gnoraz> gutn morgen ;)
<nothlit> marginoferror, did you try selecting the format partition checkbox?
<Pie-rate> thanks genii
<ronartos> I mean in private
<Darst> genii error when i ran gears...Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<marginoferror> nothlit, yes, I did
<marginoferror> It didn't work when "format partition" was just a checkbox that I selected
<genii> pie I hope it helps
<marginoferror> But once I removed the partition and remade it, that checkbox was checked and greyed out by default
<marginoferror> And then it worked
<gotit> i have 115gb hard drive and i installed ubuntu on it do i need to make swap drive
<ronartos> I just want to install UBUNTU without burning the ISO image or using floppy
<gotit> its only one partion in it
<genii> darst Yeah the DRI stuff won't always work with vesa
<marginoferror> gotit, how much memory do you have?
<gotit> 1 gb
<gnoraz> 2 gb swap
<Darst> genii is that why i am not getting smooth scrolling now ?
<ronartos> Flannel: can we talk on room
<marginoferror> gnoraz, that memory x 2 advise has been out of date for like eight years
<gotit> do i need to make a 2 gb sawp
<genii> darst Most likely, yes
<marginoferror> gotit, a swap partition is helpful but not strictly required
<marginoferror> I don't have one
<gnoraz> oh relay ? damnit xD
<reverseblade> ronaldo, install kde-desktop
<marginoferror> >.>
<genii> darst Is there another resolution setting you could try instead of that odd one?
<reverseblade> ronartos, kubunutu-desktop or kde-desktop
<gotit> marginoferror: hou much memory do you have
<Darst> genii ompaul thanks for the help tonight... i am seriously thankful to the both of you... at least i have got a start now
<marginoferror> 1gb, same as you
<marginoferror> I suggest you do not make a swap partition - installation will work without trouble - and if you need swap later, make a file instead
<marginoferror> But that is my preference.  Most linux users would suggest otherwise, I think
<Darst> genii native res on the tv (lcd monitor) is 1366x768 (or 1360x768)
<gotit> ok ,,installation is working fine ,
<ronartos> How can I install UBUNTU using ISO image only (without CD burning or floppy booting)
<gotit> you can ronartos
<gotit> cant
<Pie-rate> yeah you can but you'd have to use network boot
<ronartos> There's a guide on this GOTIT
<marginoferror> ronartos, I don't think it is impossible but it sounds very difficult
<marginoferror> What OS are you using now?
<Haitao> ronartos: you have a USB memory stick?
* jengc0il need help
<genii> mount -t iso9660 -o bind /some/iso/abc.iso /some/mount/point
<gavintu> hello. i'm having troubles with aptitude trying to delete stuff that's actually being used in gnome. how can I stop it from doing this? I'm trying to use it to install other stuff.
<gotit> now i have to install my usb dsl modem in ubuntu, which i am using right now , so i cant plug it off
<nothlit> loop
<rastilin> ronatos, you need to use vmware or qemu
<nothlit> gavintu, please paste the output of aptitude into a pastebin
<rastilin> ronatos, set it to use the hard drive as it's disk
<nothlit> !pastebin | gavintu
<ubotu> gavintu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> darst 1 minute
<grrr> okay so I tried a dual boot of ubuntu and windows xp just to try it out after a week or so i decided to remove ubuntu. i did this simply by formating the partition it was on from withen windows. but now when i restart, grub still tries to load but comes into an error and doesn't do anything. how can i get it back to just loading windows stright up? running off of live dvd right now
<Darst> genii k
<marginoferror> rastilin: Interesting suggestion.
<rob> grrr: you need to restore your mbr using your xp cd
<gotit> now i have to install my usb dsl modem in ubuntu, which i am using right now , so i cant plug it off
<rob> grrr: boot from it, at the dos prompt type fdisk /mbr (I think)
<marginoferror> grrr, if you have the original Windows XP cd it is very easy
<gotit> how can i install my usb dsl without pluging it
<grrr> well okay i don't exactly have that i can make one but only if there is some way to get the ububtu live cd to burn iso's
<genii> darst 1360 should give a little better than 1366
<nothlit> !grub | grrr
<ubotu> grrr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Darst> genii just adding it now to the xorg.conf
<marginoferror> grrr, do you have two CD drives?
<grrr> marginoferror: yes
<rastilin> Right click on the image and select "write to disk".
<marginoferror> If so, then all you have to do is right-click on the ISO and select "write to disc" or somesuch option, near the bottom of the menu
<rob> grrr: you will need to enter the recovery console on boot
<grrr> okay will try thank you
<marginoferror> Then, reboot into the recovery console and "fixmbr".  If that doesn't work, try again with "fixboot" instead
<marginoferror> Good luck
<gavintu> nothlit: Thanks. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36025/
<noido-san> what's the best way of having dual boot with ubuntu and windows, having partitions that must be shared with both?
<gotit> now can any one plz help me installing my usb dsl without pluging in
<rob> noido-san: let grub set it up (during install)
<marginoferror> noido, I have two drives - one contains separate partitions for windows and for linux, and one is a gigantic data partition that both can use
<nothlit> gavintu, hooolly...
<nothlit> gavintu, output of aptitude -s install
<marginoferror> gotit: That sounds very difficult
<gavintu> nothlit: I installed gnome using aptitude, so it's just listing all of those packages.
<gavintu> Ok.
<noido-san> marginoferror in the gigantic dp what filesystem do you use?
<Flannel> !install | ronartos, instructions are here, for some setups.  it all depends on what you have currently.
<ubotu> ronartos, instructions are here, for some setups.  it all depends on what you have currently.: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<marginoferror> I used to use FAT32.  However, FAT32 does not support files larger than 4gb
<noido-san> that's no problem
<jengc0il> hi rob
<marginoferror> So now that I need support for that, I am (right as we speak) attempting to change over to NTFS
<marginoferror> I will use a captured NTFS driver in ubuntu
<gotit> marginoferror: i cant plug it in cause  i am using it
<marginoferror> FAT32 is much easier to set up and use
<jengc0il> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<noido-san> yeah, I know
<Seveas> !compiling | jengc0il
<ubotu> jengc0il: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<noido-san> how about reading ext3 with windows?
<Darst> genii restarting x again... bbiab
<nothlit> gavintu, it sounds like you've removed a package that depended on all of those packages, or you installed a program that broke said metapackage
<noido-san> wouldn't that be easier?
<jengc0il> hi Seveas
<gavintu> nothlit: Give me a few minutes. It's telling me now that there's broken packages and stuff, I'll see if I can fix it.
<genii> darst OK
<rastilin> noido-san Not all that reliable.
<rob> noido-san: it is possible, probably not that easy though
<jengc0il> how i can compile tor under ubuntu
<marginoferror> noido-san: I don't know of a way to do that very safely
<nothlit> gavintu, thats great, more info to work on :)
<grrr> well that's crap it won't let me open my drive with the live cd in it: and there is not enough room to put the iso on the temp space: anybody know of just a boot disk i could put to floppy, or cd, that would only fix the mbr?
<marginoferror> noido-san: I am certain there are professional software tools, if you are willing to pay the money, but it is definitely not easier
<cantona> i installed flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~edgy1_i386.deb but my firefox still cant view flash, however mozilla does, why?
<Seveas> jengc0il, read what ubotu said and/or just install the tor package
<rob> !build-essential | jenda
<ubotu> jenda: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<noido-san> there's a software that allows windows to read on ext3
<rob> oops sorry jenda :)
<rastilin> grr, reboot and put in the windows disk?
<Seveas> rob, ;)
<rob> heh
<noido-san> and they're free
<rastilin> noido-san. But it sucks.
<marginoferror> grrr, Windows 2000 at one point supported the option to make a four-floppy install disk set
<marginoferror> The Windows 2000 version of fixmbr *should* work
<nothlit> noido-san, they're really reading ext2
<jengc0il> tq rob
<marginoferror> If you can find a working Win2k install and make those floppies
<noido-san> http://www.boingboing.net/
<rastilin> You could reinstall grub and use it to boot windows.
<noido-san> ups, wrong paste, sorry
<noido-san> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<grrr> is there a way to fix it from inside ubuntu live
<marginoferror> grrr:  Well, yes
<rastilin> Grub?
<noido-san> http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<marginoferror> grrr:  The best thing to do is set up grub to work its magic invisibly
<gotit> marginoferror: i cant plug it in cause  i am using it
<marginoferror> grrr:  Ideally that will be as good as fixmbr
<Flannel> grrr: there's a grub boot disk.  But, you need a windows boot disk if you want to fix the windows bootloader
<marginoferror> gotit, I heard you, but you will have to work around that somehow
<nothlit> Flannel, i think the windows xp disk has a recovery mode
<rob> Flannel: no, you can do it with the xp install cd
<grrr> marginoferror: as long as you can get it to boot windows i can burn a xp disk from there
<nothlit> grrr, i think the windows xp disk has a recovery mode
<Flannel> rob: right.  that's effectively a windows boot disk.
<marginoferror> grrr, Well, if you can boot windows then there is nothing more to fix =)
<rastilin> Why not burn a windows boot disk from ubuntu, you DO have two drives right?
<grrr> rastilin: as i said it won't let me open the drive with the live cd
<nothlit> a grub or gujin boot disk can boot windows from cd
<gotit> marginoferro: i guess i should have the commands ready when i do that cause i will not be able to get help than
<grrr> so i can't burn an disk
<nothlit> but using grub to chainload boot windows isn't a bad idea
<rob> Flannel: yes, so why make another?
<marginoferror> grrr, you said you had two drives?  I don't understand.  Store the ISO file on your hard drive, which you should still be able to access from the live CD, and burn with the 2nd drive?
<Flannel> rob: who said anything about making another?
<grrr> marginoferror: my drive is ntfs i can't write to it
<marginoferror> grrr, there are ways around that, but I'm not sure if any of them work with the live cd.  Let me see.
<grrr> and the temp space it makes is only 400MB which doesn't fit the iso
<rastilin> grrr, but can you read to it?
<marginoferror> grrr, that is the only partition you have at all?  You completely wiped out your old ubuntu partition?
<gotit> can any one plz give me a walk through for installing my usb dsl
<nothlit> grrr, you can resize the ntfs disk inside the livecd
<grrr> yeah i know that's why the live cd is a problem so how do i get grub to do what you said earlier without installing ubuntu again. I guess i could try that
<rastilin> gotit, you'll have to get the dsl plugged in
<echosystm> is it possible to increase the resolution of the command line? :P
<marginoferror> gotit, I'm sorry, I don't really know how
<rastilin> echosystem, yes
<Flannel> !grub | grrr
<ubotu> grrr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<echosystm> how does one do that?
<rastilin> echosystem how? It's tricky.
<Flannel> grrr: read the first link, it'll walk you through t
<rastilin> No clue
<echosystm> oh
<gotit> rastilin: ok than what
<marginoferror> gotit, I suggest you find some other way to connect to the internet - an old modem, if necessary - so you can get help and plug it in at the same time
<echosystm> tricks arent good with me
<echosystm> :D
<echosystm> bb.
<echosystm> l
<jengc0il> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<gotit> rastilin: wat will be the next step
<nothlit> echosystm, sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst... append vga=791 after splash in the kernel line
<rastilin> Not sure, give me a second
<grrr> marginoferror: one drive two partitoin, was three when i had ubuntu installed becuse of swap. decided i wanted the space in windows instead so loaded windows from grub then formatted the two partitoins ubuntu and the swap back to one. then restarted , grub tried to start gave me an error. reloaded with live cd
<jengc0il> !root |
<nothlit> echosystm, i'm assuming you have a 1024x768 display
<ubotu> : sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rastilin> There's a reason I only use ADSL and a router. Because it's easier to set it up quickly.
<grrr> now i have two partitions
<marginoferror> grr, that partition you formatted
<marginoferror> That is empty, no?
<marginoferror> I mean, still empty
<grrr> one with windows and blank one that i originally split in two and had ubuntu on
<mista> how can i find out where my firefox 2.0 was installed too?
<gotit> wait a min
<rastilin> misa, just whack in "firefox" into command line
<gavintu> 	mista: whereis firefox
<gotit> that adsl too
<marginoferror> grrr, I recommend you follow Flannel's advice above (ubotu gave you a link) - however, if you want
<kuto> mista: whereis firefox
<kuto> but there are libs and stuff that it gets installed
<marginoferror> grrr, you can use the live cd tools to re-reformat that empty partition to FAT32 and then put the ISO on there
<marginoferror> And then burn it
<marginoferror> If you want to go through grub, check the bot's links
<rastilin> gotit, when you're set up to send private messages, message me.
<gotit> i cant do it why not
<kuto> thats what happens to the stuff missing in us
<kuto> hmmm
<kuto> odd
<marginoferror> grrr, good luck.  My install is complete so I'm rebooting.  I am pretty sure either the above link from the bot will help you to fix grub, or reformatting that partition will allow you to burn a WinXP CD and fix it that way.
* marginoferror waves
<ironfroggy> what is the absolute simplest smtp server i can install?
<davidef> hi, i have a problem within beryl/server-xgl, in the shutdown menu the shutdown and reboot buttun are present can anyone help me ?
<ironfroggy> i dont want to do anything but send
<mista> im trying to find my firefox plugin folder
<davidef> aren't prenent
<Flannel> davidef: try #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl or #xgl
<davidef> thanks
<rastilin> davidef, you can shutdown and reboot with the "shutdown" and "reboot" console commands. Otherwise, I have no clue.
<davidef> rastilin, i know that, but why the button should be there !!
<davidef> rastilin, anyway i'm asking in #ubuntu-xgl i hope there someone can help me...
<nothlit> davidef, thats because you're using the session method of using xgl
<nothlit> davidef, you'll have to use ther methods
<grrr> well thanks but that link it gave me says it's for doing it after losing grub after installing windows not the other way around, this is lame guess i'll try reinstalling it then see if that lets me boot xp where i can burn a disk and restore mbr that way or is there another way
<grrr> everything on that page is to get linux to work in this case not windows
<worldjam> has anyone here got dreamweaver or flash 8 working with wine(or anything else) on edgy eft?
<Flannel> grrr: that page title makes nod ifference.  It's a tutorial on how to reinstall grub, regardless.
<nothlit> grrr, once you've restored grub you can edit the menu.lst to be windows centric
<mojojojo_> hi! My Ubuntu is terribly sloooooow compared to windows for example. Do you know what might be the cause??
<nothlit> mojojojo_, you haven't installed your graphics drivers
<nothlit> mojojojo_, describe where this slowdown is
<nothlit> mojojojo_, are you running off the livecd?
<gotit> rastilin: i am there in private
<mojojojo_> nothlit, no, it's from hard drive. First programs work very slow and secondly there is a time when entire system doesn't respond
<VigoFusion> I am unable to get Recommended Updates, is a 'this is not set right, and that is not set right. re-install? or is there a way to set it to default?
<nothlit> !terminal | mojojojo_
<ubotu> mojojojo_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<nothlit> mojojojo_, open a terminal and type top and hit enter
<genii> mojojo If you have less than 256Mb ram it may be painfully slow
<nothlit> genii, he said his windows was faster
<kuto> hmm this is what i really dont like
<kuto> thinking for myself
<genii> nothlit Well 95 still can run on 16Mb :)
<mojojojo_> nothlit, well it says firefox takes about 60% of cpu and xmms about 15%
<gotit> rastilin: i am there in private . can you see me
<rajiv_nair> dnt compare it with da likes of win95/98
<nothlit> mojojojo_, what windows are you comparing it to and whats your ram/cpu speed
<kuto> where can i find how to make deb pkg
<arune> has there been improvments in the edgy-upgrade process? Im about to upgrade but Im scared
<genii> rajiv LOL
<rajiv_nair> :D
<mojojojo_> nothlit, winx XP. about 700 MB of RAM, CPU 1,8 AMD Athlon
<rajiv_nair> arune: if i were u id go for a reinstall
<nothlit> mojojojo_, is it net applications that are slow, or everything
<gotit> it been a whole week and nobody is helping me to install my usb adsl , IT REALLY SUCKS
<genii> 60% cpu for firefox seems a bit much. What speed is your cpu mojojojo
<mojojojo_> nothlit, everything
<arune> rajiv_nair: :/
<mista> why in ubuntu trying to instal intel and ati drivers when i have a nvidia card
<rajiv_nair> arune: yeah...........
<nothlit> genii, read 5 lines above your question
<rajiv_nair> arune: alwats safer:D:D
<rajiv_nair> always*
<ronartos> How
<genii> nothlit Sorry need coffe
<ronartos> How can upgrade the firefox?
<nothlit> mojojojo_, was the livecd just as slow?
<gotit> it been a whole week and nobody is helping me to install my usb adsl , IT REALLY SUCKS
<gavintu> nothlit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36026/ . It's still trying to delete everything, I've updated the packages it says here are "broken", but it doesn't seem to make a difference.
<nothlit> mojojojo_, what res are you using
<mojojojo_> nothlit, sometimes even terminal hangs. I haven't used livecd
<gotit> can any one read this
<arune> rajiv_nair: sure is but there is no time
<CyberT3> <CyberT3> what is wrong with following line in xsupplicant configuration:
<CyberT3> <CyberT3> first_auth_command=<BEGIN_COMMAND>dhclient %i<END_COMMAND>
<CyberT3> thanks
<mojojojo_> nothlit, what is "res"?
<gotit> rastilin: where are you
<arune> cant reinstall every 6 month
<nothlit> gavintu, it looks like a failed upgrade
<grrr> okay i did what that page said at the end it says readonly file system
<CyberT3>  what is wrong with following line in xsupplicant configuration:
<nothlit> mojojojo_, resolution
<CyberT3> first_auth_command=<BEGIN_COMMAND>dhclient %i<END_COMMAND>
<rajiv_nair> arune: my cousin upgraded from dapper to edgy(not reinstall)
<gotit> guys now i am really getting tired and sucked up
<gotit> it been a whole week and nobody is helping me to install my usb adsl , IT REALLY SUCKS
<marginoferror> I have upgraded without reinstalling several times
<rajiv_nair> arune: now he cant strt X
<VigoFusion> !ugrade
<gavintu> nothlit: lol, I didn't upgrade anything though. I think apt-get and aptitude are just fighting each other. I think I'll just escape out to console and reinstall gnome from scratch.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajiv_nair> there is always a "marginoferror":D:D
<nothlit> grrr, the livecd doesn't mount partitions with write access, you'll have to do that with a command
<gavintu> gotit: Try asking on the forums instead.
<VigoFusion> whoops
<CyberT3>  what is wrong with following line in xsupplicant configuration:
<CyberT3> first_auth_command=<BEGIN_COMMAND>dhclient %i<END_COMMAND>
<marginoferror> rajiv_nair: x_x
<VigoFusion> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<worldjam> has anyone here got dreamweaver or flash 8 working with wine(or anything else) on edgy eft?
<rajiv_nair> :)
<arune> yeah, all you hear is that it wont work to upgrade, seems like ubuntu fail at its mission
<gotit> forums does not answer in a month
<mojojojo_> nothlit, you mean of the screen? it's 1024x768 75Mhz
<gotit> even
<marginoferror> gotit: we are out of suggestions.  You either need to install the DSL yourself without internet assistance, or find a way to access the internet while the DSL modem is plugged into the computer to be set up
<rob> gotit: thats because most do not work with Linux, you need to google it maybe, or buy one with ethernet
<marginoferror> gotit:  Good luck.
<rajiv_nair> by the way...USB cable modems dont work with edgy
<nothlit> gavintu, basically what its saying is that there aren't new enough versions of certain apps to fulfill the requirements of apps currently installed
<marginoferror> gotit: Yes, purchasing a DSL modem with ethernet support is definitely the best option
<marginoferror> rajiv_nair: all of them?
<nothlit> gavintu, did you edit your sources.list lately?
<rajiv_nair> i found that out the hard way yesterday
<marginoferror> That is unfortunate
<rajiv_nair> dunno about that
<gotit> marginoferror: no its not
<nothlit> gavintu, take a look at it, and make sure you sudo aptitude update
<rajiv_nair> my modem works fine in dapper(im on dapper now)
<gotit> marginoferror: you dont know wat i have to do latter with it
<cantona> how can I have flash in firefox2 ???????????
<rajiv_nair> i installed edgy yesterday
<nothlit> mojojojo_, have you run linux before? any livecds? do you have any esoteric hardware?
<VigoFusion> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rajiv_nair> it was listed in device manager.......but i couldnt connect.......many people have poesten the same problem at ubuntuforums
<gotit> marginoferror: at least give me some thing that i can try when i will not be connected/pluging adsl in ubuntu to install
<VigoFusion> ubotu is our friend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is our friend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VigoFusion> :)
<gavintu> nothlit: I changed it when I freshly installed dapper, that's it. I'm going to guess that it's either because I forgot to update aptitude once or twice when I was installing something, or because I removed some libraries using synaptic while aptitude still believed that they were installed. Thanks for your help anyways!
<marginoferror> Anyone know a lot about X and monitors?  This is really stumping me:
<nothlit> gavintu, updating happens every day, or as soon as possible if it wasn't on
<marginoferror> Using the exact same resolution and the exact same refresh rate, Linux and Windows shift the monitor about a centimeter in different directions
<genii> margin I MAY be some help
<marginoferror> So when my (LCD) monitor is centered properly in Windows, it is uncentered in Linux
<marginoferror> And vice versa
<nothlit> gavintu, it shouldn't be that, and all the packaging programs put a lock, it shouldn't be able to interfere
<marginoferror> There is an automatic centering function which works very well, but it is bizarre that it would need to be recentered every time I switch OSes
<gotit> at least give me some thing that i can try when i will not be connected/pluging adsl in ubuntu to install
<nothlit> marginoferror, you could try installing your graphic card drivers
<mojojojo_> nothlit, yup, slackware - it ran really nice... no, I don't have any... apart from Pen Drive, which isn't esoteric, I guess. Looking at top, I am under impression that kernel is dividing cpu time strangely, for example a while ago xmms consumed 95% percent of its usage!!
<genii> margin likely display device (not video card settings but monhitor settings) in xorg.conf
<marginoferror> nothlit: Oh, you mean the nvidia binary drivers?  I was going to skip those because I don't play games on linux, but it is good advice.  I will try that.
<arune> Im gonna try to upgrade to edgy, which me luck
<nothlit> good luck
<marginoferror> genii: I'll look over that section in the config files and see if I can find anything.  Thanks.
<nothlit> i mean it
<gavintu> nothlit: But if i installed "gnome" with aptitude, it thinks things like gaim and evolution are part of the same package, so if apt-get removes one of them, it reports gnome as a broken package. Doesn't that make sense?
<arune> thanks, bye
<gotit> http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<rajiv_nair> best of luck arune:d
<nothlit> and remember the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rajiv_nair> yeah
<gotit> i tried it but  i am not able to do it
<rajiv_nair> write that down
<daroma> hay algun espaol/a?
<rajiv_nair> saved me many times
<genii> margin Best luck :)
<nothlit> gavintu, if you installed gaim/evolution explicitly, then aptitude would not have marked them as automatic
<genii> did darsh return yet?
<gotit> unzip SpeedTouch330_firmware_3012.zip &&
<gotit> chmod +x firmware-extractor &&
<gotit> ./firmware-extractor KQD6_3.012
<mojojojo_> I'll try rebooting it with different kernel
<gotit> is this one command
<nothlit> gavintu, are you not running the ubuntu-desktop install?
<marginoferror> Thanks to both of you =)
<MeggaMortY> can anyone help me with fixing my video settings in the xorg.conf? need to explain my situation by pm as it is long winded :P
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<nothlit> gavintu, you could always let aptitude remove all of it, and then reinstall it... as long as you don't purge
<gavintu> nothlit: No. fluxbuntu. it's basically a server install. evolution and gaim come with gnome, among a lot of other things that I wasn't expecting.
<rajiv_nair> meggamorty: which card do u hv??
<gavintu> nothlit: Yes, that's what I'm going to do now.
<MeggaMortY> rajiv_nair: RAEDON 9800 pro
<rajiv_nair> aaaaah
<rajiv_nair> PM me
<rajiv_nair> :D
<MeggaMortY> ok
<nothlit> gavintu, why aren't you in the fluxbuntu channel
<kuto> i got big problems i think my psychologist would really call me crazy
<gavintu> nothlit: I usually am. I'm leaving now, lol.
<nothlit> gavintu, oh you removed evolution and gaim? that would break gnome
<vorpal_> if i've ssh'ed into a remote machiene how do i copy something from my current  box to the remote one?
<nothlit> gavintu, you need to reinstall them lol
<genii> MeggaMortY might be some useful stuff here for you:
<genii> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190133
<marginoferror> vorpal_: You need to use "scp" or "sftp"
<gavintu> nothlit: I just did, and I showed you the report after I reinstalled them. Why the heck are programs like that depended on by gnome?
<marginoferror> vorpal_: Typically you can't do this from within the shell you've already opened
<nothlit> vorpal_, man scp, its relatively confusing, so you'd need to ask somewhere else
<nothlit> gavintu, sudo aptitude reinstall gnome?
<genii> uucp
<gavintu> yeah
<marginoferror> I can explain scp or sftp to you if it is a simple task
<vorpal_> i thought scp was only for pulling stuff of the remote box
<nothlit> vorpal_, as in get help for it not in this channel
<marginoferror> Nope, it goes both ways
<marginoferror> Or even from one remote box to another
<marginoferror> Very handy
<vorpal_> oh well off to the man page i go
<gavintu> nothlit: Anyways, it's getting kinda late so I'll go start that now. THanks for you help.
<marginoferror> Good luck.  I recommend sftp if you are already familiar with ftp commands, though
<nothlit> one of the boxes needs the ssh server though
<vorpal_> thanks
<rajiv_nair> meggamorty: u might find this useful too http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<nothlit> vorpal_, you could use scp from your current box btw
<nothlit> vorpal_, there are also graphical tools, like gftp
<MeggaMortY> rajiv_nair: sorry i was pming you without being registered XD, hold on
<Darst> genii ompaul got it working with the ati drivers now
<marginoferror> The way I always do it is to, from the directory containing the files I want to copy, run sftp exactly as I would run ssh (same arguments)
<echosystm> how do you install webmin on an ubuntu server?
<rajiv_nair> come to think of it.......i aint registered
<marginoferror> And then once I'm logged in, cd to the destination directory and "put (files)"
<marginoferror> Not hard
<echosystm> is it in the repositories?
<Darst> genii ompaul dont know what the issue was but putting it onto vesa and then back again to the ati ones worked fine
<Darst> genii ompaul now the next challenge is getting the digital audio out port on the sound riser to work so that i can get sound working as well :)
<marginoferror> I forget, what is scrollkeeper and why does it make updating gnome packages take forever?
<marginoferror> I know I've investigated this before
<nothlit> echosystm, just install your apache'php'mysql and place webmin in the htdocs and follow the install instructions
<nothlit> !lamp | echosystm
<ubotu> echosystm: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rajiv_nair> try runnin sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rajiv_nair> and select ATI
<rajiv_nair> :-?
<MeggaMortY> hmm ok
<marginoferror> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MeggaMortY> lemme write it down and reboot :P
<rajiv_nair> yeah
<rajiv_nair> :d
<nothlit> marginoferror, scrollkeeper (7)     - An open document cataloging and metadata management system.
* rajiv_nair bows dowm before da omnipotent ubotu
<rajiv_nair> down*:D
<nothlit> marginoferror, its  a manual db
<FirstStrike> hi everybody
<marginoferror> Ah
<marginoferror> No wonder
<MeggaMortY> rajiv_nair: i'm gonna read those documents you and genii pasted first then i shall reboot and give it a go
<marginoferror> GNOME help files are big
<rajiv_nair> k:)
<nothlit> marginoferror, theres a aticonfig and nvidia-config helper program to configure your xorg.conf
<rajiv_nair> sudo aticonfig --force -initial
<rajiv_nair> thatll restore ur default fglrx xorg.conf
<nothlit> wait were you asking
<jengc0il> help me
<jengc0il> jengc0il@ubuntu-b0x:~/tor$ sudo dpkg -i tor_0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<jengc0il> Password:
<jengc0il> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<jengc0il> ?
<vorpal_> yay for scp
<vorpal_> thanks all
<nothlit> jengc0il, ps -e | grep apt
<marginoferror> nothlit: Thanks for the info.  I know how to do it manually, theoretically, but it changes every so often so I'm never sure it'll still work >.>
<marginoferror> vorpal_: Yay for the SSH suite in general, totally =D
<witless> hi.  is there a fix for flash audio/video sync?
<crimsun> witless: in flash 9 beta 2?
<jengc0il> nothli: nothing see
<nothlit> jengc0il, that isn't good
<vorpal_> marginoferror: amen
<nothlit> jengc0il, try again, the dpkg command
<jengc0il> nothlit: mean?
<jengc0il> w8
<witless> crimsun: i'm using whatever came on dapper
<KenSentMe> Has anyone been able to play commercial dvds on Ubuntu? (don't need to open !dvd, because i already know that one)
<crimsun> witless: flash 9 beta 2 has been backported
<jengc0il> ok readning database
<witless> which appears to be 7
<nothlit> witless, then you need to update flash
<nothlit> !plf | KenSentMe
<ubotu> KenSentMe: PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<witless> crimsun: ok, where can i get that?
<crimsun> witless: enable dapper-backports
<crimsun> witless: then update and upgrade
<witless> crimsun: thanks, i will do that
<one_black_eye> hi! what happens when you do this in a konsole? :(){ :|:& };:
<KenSentMe> nothlit: what do you want me to do with that?
<crimsun> one_black_eye: it's called a forkbomb. Don't do it without setting proper ulimits.
<marginoferror> one_black_eye: Unless you have taken precautions, I believe your system will come to a crawl or even a stop
<nothlit> KenSentMe, the penguin liberation front has packages of libdvdcss which the official ubuntu repos cannot have for legal reasons
<one_black_eye> neat, can someone show me?
<eilker> !wins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rastilin> Just copy it into a console and run it
<marginoferror> Sure, one_black_eye, let me get right on that.
<marginoferror> -_-
<marginoferror> Okay, bedtime.  Later all.  Thanks for all the help!
<one_black_eye> omg
<KenSentMe> nothlit: i have libdvdcss installed, but the movie players still crash on opening the dvd'
<rajiv_nair> bedtime??
<marginoferror> It's 2:30
<nothlit> KenSentMe, have you tried using vlc and mplayer
<marginoferror> bedtime was three hours ago
<rastilin> 8:25 for me
<rastilin> PM
<rajiv_nair> 15:55 here:d
<nothlit> KenSentMe, also, ogle?
<marginoferror> This is more like collapse from exhaustion time
<kuto> hi guys
<KenSentMe> nothlit: all of them
<recu> Edgy doesn't openGL on my nVidia nForce. Cannot find anyone with same problem.
<rastilin> Weekend though right?
<rastilin> recu, because most people install their drivers?
<rastilin> recu, did you install drivers?
<marginoferror> Yeah, but I'll never wake up on time Monday if I get way off schedule today - not that it's not already way too late
<nothlit> recu, try installing nvidia drivers manually
<recu> after installing Edgy?
<recu> Thought Edgy has any driver...
<rastilin> recu, yeah....
<marginoferror> recu, OpenGL requires drivers *from nVidia*, which we cannot package in Ubuntu for legal reasons
<marginoferror> We have "a" driver, and it is a good one - it is just not an OpenGL-supporting one
<recu> marginoferror: ok
<rastilin> Although that won't stop us come the next version
<marginoferror> rastilin: ??
<rastilin> marginoferror, ah WRONG
<marginoferror> Eh?
<rastilin> THE NV DRIVER SUCKS.
<rastilin> It crashes on the 6xxx and 7xxx series and stuff bash with it
<rajiv_nair> rastilin: try gettin an ATI..............ull chng ur mind:d
<rastilin> *stuffs
<recu> marginoferror: exact. And the one from nVidia is. Hope it is 64-bit too.
<rastilin> No, nvidia is awesome
<rastilin> Next Ubuntu version, we'll include the binary nvidia driver
<marginoferror> Really??
<ryan> nothing beats my via onboard
<rastilin> Yes, check launchpad
<rajiv_nair> ATI drivers==hell
<marginoferror> How will we manage that?  Change in nVidia's licensing scheme?
<rastilin> Yeah right, I can play Oblivion at full speed on my computer, good luck with that
<recu> rastilin: everyone I talk to: Edgy  on my ATI works great
<Stork> help.. i installed the latest nvidia driver and now X wont start.. it says 'Error API mismatch the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9629'. How can i fix this?
<rastilin> Simple, ignoring the gpl.
<marginoferror> rastilin: I smell revolution
<rastilin> You'll need to upgrade your version of the restricted drivers package.
<marginoferror> rastilin: But I won't believe it until I see Richard Stallman's head on a pike
<echosystm> Stork i had the same problem with nvidia
<crimsun> marginoferror: we already include it by default.
<recu> marginoferror: better not
<[swb] > marginoferror, hahaha
<crimsun> marginoferror: it's just not _enabled_ by default.
<rastilin> I still like the gpl. But I'm also sick of X not working with any distribution.
<echosystm> apt-get update seemed to help
<echosystm> then reinstall
<[swb] > we need the stallmans of this world to backtalk against all the other reactionaries
<echosystm> or remove + purge first
<CyberT3> rastilin, you are talking, forgive me like an idiot
<echosystm> then reinstall :P
<marginoferror> crimsun: Weird.  I'll look into it more tomorrow when I install it myself (usually I do it manually, this time I will do it within ubuntu)
<marginoferror> Anyway, good night.  (for real this time)
<mista> how do u i upgrade from 6.06 6.10
<rastilin> CyberT3 Where do I go wrong.
<rastilin> misa, don't.
<CyberT3> rastilin, first of all *you* wont include nothing
<mista> why
<rastilin> Because it'll stuff up your system.
<CyberT3> rastilin, second of all dont spread FUD
<rastilin> CyberT3, how am I spreading FUD?
<mista> dam should i just do a new install?
<grrr> okay so i just reinstalled ubuntu to fix it. it worked i am in windows now. got the directions to get it to work after i uninstall ubuntu agian, however i cannot burn my xp cd because i only have dvd-r's not cd-r's i can easily solve this buy getting a blank cd-r and just waiting, but if not too much troble anybody got an solution either under xp or ubuntu(installed this time not live) without the xp cd? if not i'll just wait
<recu> a colleague of mine asked me if you can do a complete backup of your running ubuntu... (i.e.   listing all packages being used and so on...)
<rastilin> Burn the cd image onto a dvd.
<rastilin> recu, Not that I know of.
<grrr> rastilin: can't will not work. is a .nrg file. nero won't let me burn to dvd
<rastilin> Select, "Burn to DVD" and run the .nrg. Should work?
<rastilin> CyberT3, well?
<recu> grrr: nero... no. use GPL tools!
<grrr> recu: it came free with my dvd burner. so why not
<CyberT3> rastilin, you are not developer, therefore your claims that ubuntu will ship with nvidia binary drivers is FUD
<recu> grrr: on ubuntu, or we're talking another crappy OS?
<rastilin> Right, a challange.
<rastilin> CyberT3, firstly, you don't read slashdot.
<CyberT3> rastilin, dude, slashdot sucks so much
<grrr> rasiilin: did it doesn't work nero will not let you burn a cd iso to a dvd
<rastilin> One second
<rajiv_nair> CyberT3 and rastlin..........peace guys:D
<grrr> either way i appreciated it but is ther a way without a windows disk. either a command from withen ubuntu or xp, like i said not a big deal to wait but would rather not 2:35 am here and nothing better to do
<rastilin> CyberT3. I refer you to Launchpad's Ubuntu Features page. For Feisty development. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/binary-driver-education
<rastilin> CyberT3, Quote "We are installing non-Free drivers by default,"
<CyberT3> rastilin, that spec is nonsense, and nobody is sure it'll get implemented
<CyberT3> rastilin, specs mean nothing and can mean a lot, lol
<rastilin> CyberT3, Priority "High" Definition "Approved"
<rajiv_nair> hehe
<grrr> rastilin: sorry i'm an idiot was going to the wrong place
<CyberT3> rastilin, non sense
<rastilin> CyberT3, Registrant "Mark Shuttleworth"
<grrr> got it working
<grrr> i went to burn iso but nero was assuming i wanted to burn to cd, had to change it back manually
<rastilin> grrr, hold on. Final question
<rastilin> grrr, why did you give up on ubuntu
<recu> wow. new 64-bit drivers on Dec4
<elkbuntu> rastilin, please stop trolling this. the spec isnt a matter of finality, it was to define an idea to be discussed
<jengc0il> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CyberT3> rastilin, so what?
<jenda> hehe... np, rob ;)
<boink> /clear
<rastilin> elkbuntu, have it your way. Nevertheless I believe Approved means something. You can't use Composite X without this.
<rob> :)
<crimsun> rastilin: the approved means that the spec has been approved as implementable, nothing more.
<grrr> mainly becuse i installed it to my download partition just to try it out. not enough space on my windows partition with all my games apps and what not. so it was a pain to boot to ubuntu just to download things,
<grrr> i'm going to install it agian once i get a second hdd
<gavintu> Is there a (more) minimal gnome installation? one that leaves out all the extra applications...
<philipp__> guten morgen
<rastilin> I give up. I don't see how it's trolling to mention this, or FUD. Hardly fear and doubt.
<elkbuntu> rastilin, fear and doubt is precisely what you seem to be aiming for
<kuto> checkinstall is in ubuntu?
<rastilin> elkbuntu, how?
<kuto> i thought it was for redhat
<kuto> or for rp,
<kuto> rpm
<crimsun> kuto: you're thinking of 'alien'.
<roryy> !info checkinstall
<rastilin> Because I buy a $800 graphics card since I enjoy having the nv drivers give a black screen.
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 88 kB, installed size 392 kB
<kuto> crimsun alien is not good
<grrr> rastilin: like if i wanted to watch something i downloaded because windows can;t read ext3 i had to boot to ubuntu. then to play a game i had to go back and load windows. then to watch somehting or to even download something i had to boot to ubuntu. see wehre i'm going with the annoyance factor
<crimsun> kuto: neither is checkinstall.
<elkbuntu> rastilin, "<rastilin> Because it'll stuff up your system"
<roryy> checkinstall makes debs, doesn't it ?
<jengc0il> !compile tor nothlit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile tor nothlit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rastilin> It will
<rastilin> I lost three installs to updating 6.06
<kuto> id rather use checkinstall for rpm but checkinstall for ubuntu is same as alien?
<rastilin> So did MANY others. It's a good warning.
<crimsun> roryy: it has been known to create very poor quality ones
<rastilin> If this is fear and doubt I'll get my Windows disc
<elkbuntu> rastilin, there was many reasons why upgrades failed
<rastilin> elkbuntu, you're claiming they didn't fail
<rastilin> elkbuntu, it's not fear and doubt to mention that your update will probably fail if statistically it will. Or while it may be FUD, it's also true
<crimsun> Can we punt the confrontational tone somewhere else, please?
<rastilin> It's an offensive accusation
<elkbuntu> rastilin, nothing of the sort, however having repositories other than the official ones is the fault of the person who put the non-official repos in their sources.list
<MeggaMortY> hey can anyone help me out? im in the middle of fixing the video drivers for my install and a guide says to "Make sure the restricted repository is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list or this guide will not work!"... can anyone tell me what to do to ensure this?
<rastilin> elkbuntu, where do unnoffical repositories come into it
<grrr> i agree wih elkbuntu it even warns you of this
<crimsun> MeggaMortY: restricted is enabled by default.
<elkbuntu> rastilin, that was what was stuffing up the install
<elkbuntu> rastilin, 99.9999% of cases
<rastilin> I didn't have unnofficial repositories and I still lost my install
<grrr> but thank you all for your help even though i eventually just did what i was going to do anyway but it's the thought that counts
<elkbuntu> rastilin, did you use automatix?
<jengc0il> !tell nothlit about make install
<rastilin> elkbuntu, I would believe you if I didn't KNOW otherwise
<rastilin> No
<elkbuntu> rastilin, what about easyubuntu
<rastilin> No
<MeggaMortY> crimsun: ah ok, well i run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(username)" and it says it cant find linux-restricted-modules or something
<elkbuntu> rastilin, what about seveas' repo
<rastilin> Give me some credit
<rastilin> I used to have that, but not for the second and third computers
<rastilin> Still, how would that make X fail and the kernel not detect
<crimsun> MeggaMortY: it's linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r), and it's already installed by default
<elkbuntu> rastilin,  so every single one of your repos were official mirrors of ubuntu.com repositories?
<MeggaMortY> crimsun: ok so i should just skip those 2 steps? :P
<rastilin> Pretty much
<crimsun> MeggaMortY: paste me the output of ``dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii''
<rastilin> The kernel didn't detect properly, how is that a repo problem?
<elkbuntu> rastilin, then are you referring to the accidental x.org updates that broke dapper?
<MeggaMortY> crimsun: sorry im a noob here, every time i get an error i reboot into windows XD
<rastilin> No
<rastilin> I never had that problem
<rajiv_nair> meggamorty: hello:)
<MeggaMortY> rajiv_nair: hi there, i tried one of those sites coz it looked promising but im having trouble as you can read up above
<rajiv_nair> brb
<grrr> ty rastilin and everyone else. will come here for help if needed when i reinstall ubuntu after getting new hdd
<elkbuntu> rastilin, then how, if you only had official repos, and it wasnt the x.org update breakage, can you blame the non-free drivers?
<grrr> later
<rastilin> elkbuntu, I like the non-free drivers. How am I blaming them?
<rastilin> elkbuntu, are you even reading my posts?
<MistaED> hey question, i've ssh'd into a box and i want to execute a command that will continue after i log out, do i use that screen command to do that?
<rastilin> MistaED, yes
<MistaED> rastilin: any special way of doing it so i can restore the screen session?
<crimsun> MeggaMortY: type that last command into a Terminal and paste me the output
<Stork> help.. i installed the latest nvidia driver and now X wont start.. it says 'Error API mismatch the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9629'. How can i fix this?
<rastilin> MistaED, never having used the screen command myself, I don't know.
<rastilin> Stork, dist-upgrade to get the latest restricted-drivers package.
<kenkku> hi. I'm running the newest 64-bit ubuntu release and when the livecd starts up, X says it can't find screens and before that it says no devices
<crimsun> MistaED: invoke screen, execute the command, then detach from the screen session.
<crimsun> MistaED: (or use nohup)
<MeggaMortY> crimsun: the box i am installing ubuntu on is also my windows box and i reboot into windows every time i run into something, im a noob here :P
<rajiv_nair> \;;)
<crimsun> MeggaMortY: are you in Ubuntu right now?
<kenkku> correction, no devices detected
<MeggaMortY> crimsun: no
<crimsun> MeggaMortY: then please reboot into Ubuntu. I can't assist you while you're not running it.
<elkbuntu> rastilin, you were talking about non-free drivers, things stuffing up your system, breaching gpl and quoting a spec about drivers...  what is exactly your grievance?
<Stork> Raskall, what do you mean?
<MistaED> crimsun: how do i detach?
<rastilin> The fact that I was called a troll for saying Non-Free drivers would be included in Feisty Fawn.
<Stork> rastilin, what do you mean?
<kenkku> MistaED: D
<crimsun> MistaED: ctrl+a ctrl+d
<MistaED> ok thanks
<MistaED> crimsun, and to attach again?
<kenkku> MistaED: screen -r
<MeggaMortY> rajiv_nair: check  your pm ;)
<MistaED> kenkku: cheers
<mc44> rastilin: non-free drivers are already included in edgy, you are talking about enabling by default. but anyway this is offtopic
<kenkku> MistaED: you can open a new screen window with ctrl+a and n
<kenkku> MistaED: I mean ctrl+a and c
<Stork> rastilin, how do i dist upgrade to the latest restricted drivers?
<rastilin> mc44, how come it's so seldomly the people I'm talking to that answer.
<rastilin> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<elkbuntu> rastilin, thats still just an idea, not definate. ... now what was your grievance with dapper and xorg breakage, what were you blaming that on?
<rastilin> Untested packages. Really the kernel not loading and X not running aren't the result of binary drivers.
<mc44> rastilin: because you dont adress most of your questions with a name
<Stork> Raskall, it says there's nothing to upgrade
<rastilin> mc44, I never asked a question
<Stork> rastilin, it says there's nothing to upgrade
<rastilin> Stork. Hmm, hold on.
<mc44> rastilin: questions/statements. whatever. its impossible to see who is talking to who without using someones name as a prefix
<rastilin> Stork, I see. You don't have the latest driver.
<kenkku> weird. my xorg.conf (I'm in livecd mode btw) has proper screens and devices and a monitor
<kenkku> but it still says no device found
<rastilin> Stork. You need the 9774 driver or some such, your driver is an older version and the restricted driver kernel thing isn't loading into it properly.
<Stork> rastilin, don't i? i downloaded the installation file from nvidias website and run it
<rastilin> Stork, run it?
<Stork> rastilin, yeah, executed it and it said it installed
<rastilin> Stork. Then either I must be reading it the wrong way around. It's possible that it is your kernel patch that's out of date. But which distribution are you running?
<kenkku> is there any text mode browser on the livecd?
<Stork> rastilin, edgy
<drach> kenkku: maybe w3m?
<rastilin> Stork, interesting. Well, something in your system is out of date. Check the name of the driver file, what does it say?
<Stork> rastilin, how can i do that?
<kenkku> drach: thanks. I didn't know any other textmode browsers than links and lynx
<elkbuntu> kenkku, if the computer has the internet, you should be able to download your choice of browser pretty quickly. you can install things on the livecd, the only thing is they're temporary for the one session
<rastilin> Stork, the file you downloaded, what's it called?
<rastilin> elkbuntu, You're still here, what's your response?
<elkbuntu> rastilin, response? you asked me a question?
<Stork> rastilin, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run
<rastilin> elkbuntu, yeah, nevermind though
<kenkku> elkbuntu: ok. thanks. I wonder what's wrong with this, why doesn't X find the device if it's properly in the xorg.conf.. :S
<kuto> later guys
<rastilin> Stork, ok, the file is TOO recent. Uninstall it and use the nvidia-glx drivers provided.
<Stork> rastilin, why is that?
<rastilin> Stork, because you need two things to use a binary driver. You need the driver and you need a kernel plugin that communicates with the driver and the kernel. The driver doesn't communicate with the kernel properly. The Ubuntu version does.
<elkbuntu> kenkku, what is your video card? (presuming that's what you mean by 'the device')
<rastilin> Because the little bridge thing is the wrong version.
<Stork> but rastilin, i had the drivers working before.. they just broke when i restarted
<david83> how difficult is it to connect a system with an Firewire harddisk vs. a USB harddisk is it harder to connect? how can i find out if it's just plug in the hd and it runs?
<rastilin> Stork, yeah, they do that. I'm sure someone, who shall remain nameless, will consider it FUD. But it's true nevertheless. If you use binary drivers and the ubuntu ones simultaneously, they do tend to hammer your system.
<Stork> so there's no way to use the latest drivers?
<rastilin> Stork, uninstall the nvidia driver and re-install the Ubuntu driver.
<rastilin> Stork, there is, just make sure the Ubuntu driver isn't already installed.
<rastilin> Stork, or that you don't update the restricted driver package in the meantime.
<crimsun> david83: it is that simple.
<elkbuntu> Stork, im presuming you've done dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg to swap between drivers
<rastilin> elkbuntu, does anyone do that?
<Stork> elkbuntu, no, they're both called 'nvidia'
<david83> crimsun can i check if my system has the firewire all set up correctly?
<elkbuntu> rastilin, i should hope so
<crimsun> david83: for mass storage, it is.
<rastilin> elkbuntu, I still prefer editing xorg.conf manually.
<elkbuntu> Stork, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the best way to make sure you dont miss parts in reconfiguring your video card
<Stork> rastilin, how can i completely uninstall the ubuntu driver then?
<rastilin> Stork, run the ubuntu file and select "yes" to removing the driver. Then run "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx" to get rid of Ubuntu's files. Then just pick one you like and install that.
<MeggaMortY> rajiv_nair: are you there?
<rastilin> Although removing nvidia's might remove Ubuntu's kernel plug. Not sure how it's set up.
<elkbuntu> Stork, you dont need to remove it. you just need to get the config switched over properly.
<rastilin> elkbuntu, How? It already reads Driver "nvidia", what more is there?
<elkbuntu> rastilin, i let dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg handle it, that way i know it has all of it
<Stork> crazy stuff
<Stork> i think i might install gentoo on my spare partition
<bass> @find bass
<rastilin> elkbuntu, But you don't. That's why you need to do stuff by yourself.
<rastilin> elkbuntu, There's no guarantee it's set up properly.
<MeggaMortY> is gentoo still a very good linux distribution? i heard it took a bit of a slide lately?
<rastilin> It's still an excellent distribution. I used to use it. I got sick of all the configuring.
<rastilin> But, it might not install at all. After hours of tweaking too, you're better off using Sabayon or another derivative.
<elkbuntu> Stork, you could always *try* dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just to see if it fixes it
<rastilin> Stork, you might as well try it anyway
<rastilin> Stork, although I still suspect the problem is an overwritten file somewhere.
<rastilin> Stork, since I've had the same problem before.
<wsjunior> is it possible to run gnash in edgy?
<gotit> ok i am on the modem now and my usb adsl is pluged in ubuntu how do i install it
<iami89> how do i install vga driver for ubuntu{my card is Nvidia geforce 4 mx 440}
<wbpb_ubuntu> Bom dia
<kenkku> elkbuntu: I have a Club3D radeon X800XL (pcie)
<elkbuntu> kenkku, so did x break or just never work?
<wsjunior> wbpb_ubuntu: try #ubuntu-br
<kenkku> elkbuntu: never worked
<kenkku> the first time I opened the livecd, it just said X couldn't start
<El_Che> het, can the regular install cd create a raid 0 (stripe) or doe I need the alternate cd?
<rastilin> imami89, it's already installed
<elkbuntu> kenkku, did you get to a command line?
<rastilin> kenkku, or rather, CAN you get to a command line
<kenkku> elkbuntu: I'm actually using the command line now with irssi and some other stuff in a screen
<angry> rastilin: i am have pluged in my usb adsl in ubuntu what should i do now
<rastilin> angry, aside from not use usb adsl?
<wsjunior> is there any edgy package for gnash?
<angry> rastilin: why not
<elkbuntu> kenkku, cool. try what i said above for the other guy, and try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if the driver is selected, or if it's dropped to Vesa
<angry> rastilin:wat?
<kenkku> elkbuntu: will do.
<rastilin> angry, you mean aside from the fact that you need some wierd and godforsaken driver to make it work instead of just giving it an ip and gateway address
<kenkku> elkbuntu: do you mean the select video driver -catalog_
<psycho78> Beatz2006
<baastrup> Hi, i would like to try out the newest kernel, is there any easy way for that? (nividia rapich card debug testting)
<angry> rastilin:i dont know i dont have a choice
<elkbuntu> kenkku, i mean, type the command 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<rastilin> angry, Though if you have to do it this way. You need the pppoe package.
<kenkku> elkbuntu: yeah, done it already actually
<rastilin> kenkku, or just edit xorg.conf
<elkbuntu> kenkku, what driver was it using?
<kenkku> elkbuntu: ati
<angry> rasilin its already installed i guess
<kenkku> I've checked the unmodified generated xorg.conf, it used ati too
<elkbuntu> kenkku, swap down to the vesa and see if you can start gdm, you may have to kill gdm first
<rastilin> elkbuntu, so this proves my point that the default nv and ati drivers don't work with the latest cards.
<[swb] > hmm
<elkbuntu> rastilin, then why are you so for them?
<rastilin> I'm not, I despise them.
<iami89> rastilin > i mean 3d acclerator { some thing like openGL...}
<A3n> my internet isnt working and i still cant figure out why !
<nikin> hy
<jamesbrose> Can sombody help me install my webcam on edgy, it keeps saying Could not connect to video device in camorama, but its in the device list
<rastilin> elkbuntu, the binary drivers are different, they work. That's why I think the people who complain about their inclusion are being needlessly cruel.
<rastilin> iami89, ?
<angry> rastilin: pppoe package is installed in my ubuntu
<elkbuntu> rastilin, you actually made the point earlier, there's the matter of the GPL, but political discussion is for another channel, #ubuntu-offtopic
<[swb] > I got me 3d acceleration working on ATI with ease
<A3n> here is what i tried to do to get my internet to work (wireless card, chipset Intersil ISL Prism Javelin/Xbow) : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35792/
<kenkku> elkbuntu: how do I restart gdm? gdm-stop doesn't work
<[swb] > it didnt work by default, but I just needed to apt-get the restricted modules
<elkbuntu> kenkku, killall gdm
<elkbuntu> kenkku, then just start gdm
<elkbuntu> err
<[swb] > elkbuntu, more like /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Olgiata> question: i have one desktop user and one admin, i want to log in right as desktop user without the login screen, how do i set up that?
<elkbuntu> just type, gdm
<[swb] > or ctrl alt backspace
<nikin> i ame managing a server with ssh and mostly i use command line apps. I prevent stopping started processes on disconnect using screen, but when i run an X program when i disconnect it shuts down, coz it loses the X server, any idea how to slove that?
<rastilin> elkbuntu, yeah, pity I was called a troll in this one
<newbie> guys...can any one help me...i am a newbie to linux...i installed 6.06 ubuntu...i added all the repositories...after installing them i restarted my system...after log-in with my user-name i cannot do the many operations...its saying "you do not have premission !!!!" ...but before installing the updates i was able to do all the operation......
<newbie> :(
<[swb] > Olgiata, there is a setting in gdm config
<newbie> help me guys
<[swb] > login normally
<rastilin> angry, well not in mine. You'll need to read the manual on this one.
<angry> rastilin:??
<rastilin> newbie, you need to run "sudo" before any system command
<Olgiata> [swb]  what's gdm?
<[swb] > then goto system->administration->login window
<rastilin> Olgiata, gnome display manager
<[swb] > Olgiata, gdm is the thing that manages your logging in
<[swb] > well your graphhical loggin in
<newbie> but all the items in the administrator is not there
<[swb] > anyway like I said, log in as normal, then go to system->administration->login window
<newbie> its missings
<[swb] > enter your password
<Olgiata> [swb]  thx i'll try that
<A3n> so... you are not administrator, newbie?
<[swb] > then on the security tab enable automatic login
<nikin> is there a way to pass on programs between 2 running x servers?
<jamesbrose> Can sombody help me install my webcam on edgy, it keeps saying Could not connect to video device in camorama, but its in the device list
<genii> You could try redirecting the output
<newbie> before installing i was the administator...but after i restarted i m not it seems
<angry> what should i do what should i do
<screechingcat> jamesbrose: !webacm
<screechingcat> jamesbrose: !webcam
<[swb] > newbie, you want to use ubuntu as the non admin by default
<[swb] > otherwise you will break your system
<[swb] > and its not very secure
<jamesbrose> screechingcat, sorry
<jamesbrose> ?
<jamesbrose> I dont understand
<genii> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<angry> can anyone plz help me too :(
<newbie> but how to log-in with the administrator facilities
<jamesbrose> hmm
<newbie> ?
<angry> i am asking the same question for a week
<[swb] > newbie, you dont want to
<jamesbrose> screechingcat, Its not recognising it
<angry> that not fair
<kenkku_> elkbuntu: didn't really work
<[swb] > you can type 'sudo' before typing a command in the terminal to doit as administrator
<genii> newbie anytime you need to do something which requires root use sudo
<elkbuntu> kenkku, what do you mean by 'didn't really'
<nikin> my other Q is: can someone suggest a program to reencode video files ? i use devede now, but that program restricts the size and the aspect ratio aswell as the codec
<A3n> angry:what is your problem then?
<kenkku_> elkbuntu: I started GDM after I changed ati to vesa and my display just went to power-down mode and stayed black
<Seveas> nikin, transcode or mencoder
<kenkku_> I had to restart
<genii> angry it could be there is no answer yet
<[swb] > kenkku, you trying to get your ati 3d acceleration to work?
<angry> A3n:i have to install my usb adsl
<nikin> Seveas: devede uses mencoder, so you are right, i pretty much just search a GUI
<roryy> newbie: what exactly can't you do? You should still be able to run, say, update-manager or synaptic.  Enter your user password when prompted.
<A3n> angry:what chipset?
<kenkku_> [swb] : I'm more like trying to get X to work
<[swb] > kenkku, :(
<angry> A3n:thomson speedtouch
<kenkku_> says "no devices found" when I open the livecd - I can't even get a glimpse of the nice gnome desktop
<newbie> no...i cant find synaptic manager in my administration menu
<parlotti> Hello there sorry to intrude
<parlotti> I need a lil help
<kenkku_> I'm starting to think it's this display - I had no problems with my old computer though
<wsjunior> newbie: alt+f2 and type synaptic
<manuel_> Hallo hier ist ja was loss :-)
<A3n> angry: type in terminal "lsusb"
<nikin> newby: open console and type: sudo synaptic
<newbie> ok
<rajiv_nair> um manuel: translate:D
<angry> A3n: my stick and modem is shown there
<manuel_> translate ??
<parlotti> Anyone here running beryl?
<kenkku_> manuel_: this is an english channel :)
<kenkku_> not everyone understands deutch
<kenkku_> *deutsch
<[swb] > kenkku, thats odd
<rajiv_nair> ohhh
<newbie> its not going guys
<nikin> de!
<rajiv_nair> so dat was it:)
<manuel_> oh
<nikin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<A3n> angry: what have you tried so far?
<kenkku_> [swb] : I had similar problems with FC5, but with it X started only allowing a strange small resolution
<angry> A3n:nothing
<schisms> Anyone here know the controls for beryl?
<manuel_> thanks i open a new channel , and read her
<[swb] > it sounds like you might have the wrong refresh and sync rates for your monitor?
<angry> :), every body says thay cant help me
<A3n> A3n: open the network manager
<rajiv_nair> "controls"??
<A3n> Angry*
<[swb] > what monitor and graphics card are you using?
<A3n> lol
<schisms> Like
<schisms> How do I zoom out of the cube
<parlotti> I keep getting a blank sreen after a bunch of minutes of movie play
<schisms> I can't find the documentation.
<nikin> newbie: you tell me you dont have synaptic?
<rajiv_nair> ctrl+alt
<kenkku_> [swb] : club3d radeon X800XL & LG L1930SQ
<rajiv_nair> then click and drag
<rajiv_nair> :d
<schisms> Oh I know that
<angry> A3n: there is no network manager here
<schisms> But can I zoom out farther?
<newbie> nikin...becoz i m not able to log-in into administator
<rajiv_nair> dunno
<rajiv_nair> asb in #beryl
<rajiv_nair> ask*
<[swb] > I have no idea about that gfx card and wether it will work
<angry> A3n: you talked to your self :)
<nikin> newbie: you dont know the password?
<kenkku_> [swb] : but if I had wrong refr. rates, wouldn't X start anyway but my monitor would say "wrong refresh rate" or such?
<parlotti> ok bery here
<[swb] > nope
<A3n> Angry:system => networking or something
<[swb] > kenkku_, not if you are using DPMS, X would just fail to find a workable res
<A3n> Angry: or go in terminal and type "gksu network-manager"
<kenkku_> [swb] : would that translate to "no devices found" error..?
<newbie> i know...i logged in with the same username n password i did esrlier...but after installing updates....my root owership of my usename is lost it seems
<angry> A3n: modem connection  interface is not configured
<parlotti> Blank screen after a few mins of movie play
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> does someone know how to use Synergy?
<nikin> newbie: thats a problem... so it says wrong passwd?
<A3n> angry: is that what is says?
<angry> A3n: yep
<newbie> nikin...just tell me how to regain my administrator status with a new username or with the existing username
<[swb] > kenkku_, perhaps
<nikin> newbie: you need to be root to give root rights
<newbie> ohh...
<A3n> Angry:what version of Speedtouch USB is it?
<parlotti> Blank screen after a few mins of movie play
<angry> revision 4
<[swb] > kenkku_, try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<nikin> there is a file : /etc/sudoers what gives a user the right to gain root for a time period
<newbie> so...should i reinstall my ubuntu?
<roryy> newbie: the user in question must be a member of the admin group
<A3n> Angry:330 ?
<kenkku_> [swb] : I'm not in linux right now but I'll boot to it
<angry> yep
<roryy> newbie: does 'groups' list 'admin' ?
<kenkku_> so just a moment
<parlotti> Blank screen after a few mins of movie play?
<parlotti> ubuntu edgy
<nikin> newbie: maybe if you boot up the live cd and then edit the sudoers on the hdd
<nikin> that could help
<newbie> how to do tht
<A3n> angry: look here http://www.steve-parker.org/speedtouchconf/ and also maybe here http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/index.php?/docs.html
<roryy> nikin: or just boot in recovery mode
<roryy> newbie: is your current user a member of the admin group?
<nikin> roryy: you are right :P
<A3n> angry:just follow the instructions and if it still doesnt work after you've done all that come back ok?
<newbie> donno that
<angry> A3n: ok thanks
<roryy> newbie: please run the command 'groups' in a terminal
<newbie> i donno where my username is in the admin
<AmEnOphiS>  lol no @ ?
<newbie> its god
<newbie> niki...its saing god
<newbie> niki...its saying god
<nikin> god?
-AmEnOphiS:#ubuntu- ** Notice ** : Allez voir mon petit animal de compagnie sur http://www.animals-superstars.com/photo-26052.html , merci pour lui :)
<newbie> my username is god
<AmEnOphiS>  Allez voir mon petit animal de compagnie sur http://www.animals-superstars.com/photo-26052.html , merci pour lui :)
<AmEnOphiS>  Allez voir mon petit animal de compagnie sur http://www.animals-superstars.com/photo-26052.html , merci pour lui :)
<AmEnOphiS>  Allez voir mon petit animal de compagnie sur http://www.animals-superstars.com/photo-26052.html , merci pour lui :)
<diskus> wtf was that?
<diskus> animal lover?
<nikin> there is no other group?
<A3n> maybe virus spreading script-kiddie ?
<newbie> my username is god...so when i type groups...its saying god
<[swb] > <newbie> my username is god
<[swb] > hahaha
<[swb] > careful hackers
<rastilin> We have a ignore command for just that purpose.
<sindrum> lol
<[swb] > "god wouldnt be up this late"
<nikin> newbie: and nothing else?
<newbie> no..
<roryy> newbie: is this the only user you have created on this machine?
<newbie> nothing ekse
<sindrum> late its 7 in tha morn here
<newbie> no...i created 3 users
<nikin> swb: its 12:43 PM
<newbie> karthik, god, a
<roryy> newbie: which was the first user, the one created during install?
<A3n> lol weird that "god" doesnt have permissions to do anything , huh ?
<[swb] > nikin, where you are perhaos
<[swb] > also I was quoting that fake-ass film, Hackers
<newbie> its "a",,,"a" is the first user
<nikin> swb: hungary
<newbie> i created
<A3n> roryy:adam and then the second probably eve :p
<roryy> newbie: ok, what does 'groups a' say ?
<[swb] > NigelS, cool, I went to hungary in august
<[swb] > on my way to romania
<[swb] > erk
<newbie> roryy....its say "root"
<[swb] > nikin rather
<roryy> newbie: that's odd.  Did you do an expert-mode install?
<nikin> [swb] : and where are you?
<parlotti_> I need some help
<[swb] > right now
<[swb] > Aberystwyth, Wales, UK
<[swb] > Wales != England
<roryy> newbie: anyway, if you login as user 'a', you should be able to perform administrative actions
<newbie> roryy...i donno tht
<angry> A3n:there is an extractable file , how i extract it
<nikin> newby: there should be plenty of groups, like floppy, cdrom, tape, audio
<roryy> newbie: well, it's very odd for any normal user to be in the 'root' group
<angry> A3n:Extract the files: tar xzvf speedtouchconf-dd-mm-yyyy.tar.gz
<angry> A3nis this the commmand
<Seveas> [swb] , please keep the offtopic talk for #ubuntu-offtopic
<nikin> swb: that isnt so far away
<newbie> no...even if i log-in as "a" user i am unable to do admini operation,,
<nikin> Seveas: sry
<[swb] > Seveas, I am sorry
<A3n> angry:ow thats just right click on the file and open with archive manager :p
<angry> A3n: it says Change into the speedtouchconf directory: cd speedtouchconf-dd-mm-yyyy
<newbie> roryy....so i should be in admini groups ah...instead of root
<A3n> angry:you once you extracted the files into a directory you just go into that directory
<angry> A3n: ok
<[swb] > kenkku_, if you want me to try and help you, best get that machine booted quickly, my gf will be back for lunch soon
<[swb] > then I will have to make her food
<kenkku_> [swb] : I'm here
<newbie> roryy.....help need
<[swb] > is the machine on?
<kenkku_> [swb] : will /msg the errors
<kenkku_> [swb] : yes
<roryy> newbie: what does 'id a' say?
<roryy> newbie: make that 'id -u a'
<nikin> i ame managing a server with ssh and mostly i use command line apps. I prevent stopping started processes on disconnect using screen, but when i run an X program when i disconnect it shuts down, coz it loses the X server, any idea how to slove that?
<newbie> uid=1000(a) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<newbie> roryy...
<roryy> newbie: your system setup is unusual
<roryy> newbie: about about 'groups karthik' ?
<newbie> karthik : karthik root
<newbie> roryy
<roryy> newbie: and 'getent group admin' ?
<newbie> wht man?
<roryy> newbie: please run that command
<newbie> yeah..i did
<genii> nikin use disconnect
<roryy> newbie: and the output was?
<newbie> admin:x:112:
<genii> or detach
<nikin> genii: what does disconnect do?
<ADminS> i want download manager by under command line
<ADminS> like prozilla
<genii> I think -detach or --detach
<newbie> roryy......its admin:x:112:
<ADminS> but ubuntu not support prozilla pakages any more
<roryy> newbie: ok. What i recommend doing is this: reboot into recovery mode, run 'adduser god admin', then run 'telinit 2' -- this will make 'god' an administrator user, and 'telinit 2' gets you to graphical login
<genii> What these do is detach or disconnect the process you just ran from the terminal/console you ran them from so they can keep running without having to be daems
<genii> daemons
<BlackHawk> hi
<roryy> newbie: then 'god' will be able to run synaptic, and so on
<newbie> thans roryy...i will do it
<ADminS> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<angry> A3n:Save the microcode (either speedmgmt.tar.gz, mgmt.o, alcaudsl.sys, or the .zip file) into the speedtouchconf-dd-mm-yyyy/ directory
<roryy> newbie: however, something is odd with your system; in a typical ubuntu setup, no users will be in the 'root' group.  Also, adminstrative users are typically in other groups too
<angry> A3n: wat does this mean
<ADminS> !d4x
<ubotu> d4x: graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-2 (edgy), package size 706 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<roryy> newbie: anyway, good luck. I must be going.
<angry> A3n: how should i do that?
<newbie> roryy....i made that mistake man
<A3n> well you probably had to download one of those files and you just need to get them in the directory you extracted
<angry> gotit :)
<A3n> k
<SHan`> hi
<nikin> genii: i see, and how do i get back them?
<SHan`> I've installed ut .. but its running too slow
<pluma_> Is there a way to set up a program to be executed when the shell (e.g. tty1-6) idles for longer than a minute? Basically like blank, except it runs a program in the foreground (screensaver, basically) rather than blanking the screen.
<SHan`> graphics are real slow
<angry> A3n:# ./speedtouchconf.sh  what does this mean
<pluma_> SHan`: Did you install the OpenGL drivers for your card?
<rajiv_nair> pluma_: can ur question be rephrased as "how do i make a screensaver??":D
<peace> ??
<SHan`> i installed the latest ATI drivers 32 bit
<genii> rajiv More like a cronjob of some sort
<SHan`> used the graphical installer
<pluma_> rajiv_nair: No. My question can be rephrased as "how do I get a better console screensaver thank blank?"
<A3n> angry: double click on speedtouchconf.sh
<rajiv_nair> console.....srry:d
<pluma_> SHan`: Are you sure it's set up correctly? Did you try glxgears?
<genii> pluma_  I may be able to assist please hangon
<SHan`> pluma_,  no i havent yet
<pluma_> genii: It seems to be possible for FreeBSD...
<SHan`> pluma_, but i did now.. and i see em
<pluma_> SHan`: Slow or normal?
<genii> nikin Well I think there likely is not a way to reenter the process once it is detached. You would likely need to kill it from a second session etc
<SHan`> pluma_, normal
<pluma_> SHan`: are you running Compiz or a similar OpenGL window manager? If so, try running UT in vanilla GNOME.
<genii> yes there is usually a rc file for tty or console etc
<genii> respawn options etc
<nikin> genii: :( than that is no solution for me... ty anyway
<SHan`> pluma_, i'm not running UT in anything.. :S
<Arastoo> A3n: i was disc , nothing happened
<kling0n> quick question for a cvs wizzie out there: how do i do a cvs update that overwrites my own changes?
<A3n> Arastoo: huh?
<genii> nikin You may be able to specify a shared desktop for X ...vnc had this before and you could have many users fighting over the mouse etc
<pluma_> SHan`: Oh, sorry. Mixed up people ^^
* rajiv_nair will be right back
<SHan`> lol
<genii> pluma_ 1 minute trying to find the file you need to put something in brb
<nikin> genii: yes, but VNC is not any good for a 1 Mbit connection :(
<gotit> its me angry :)
<A3n> ah
<A3n> you... gotit?
<OllieD> Hello
<gotit> A3n:no its just a nick
<A3n> gotit:damn :p
<SHan`> pluma_, fglrxinfo shows me this output
<gotit> lol
<A3n> gotit:did you run the .sh ?
<SHan`> pluma_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36038/
<nikin> genii: its all about remote management and over WAN
<gotit> yep
<gotit> A3n:nothin happened
<gaspaheangea> hullo
<A3n> tried in terminal?
<gotit> A3n: what you know me ??
<gotit> :)
<biskvitka> hi
<OllieD> tell me
<manmadha> can any one give the links for flash tutorials...>?
<pluma_> SHan`: I'm at a loss. Sorry. =/
<biskvitka> how can I install Samba on ubuntu 6.10?
<gaspaheangea> so I'm running 6.06, and is there any easy way to switch the handedness of the cursor?
<gotit> A3n: lemme try in terminal , but how
<SHan`> well.. anyone else?
<A3n> gotit:you know how to open terminal right?
<pluma_> manmadha: If you want Flash for Firefox, try installing Firefox 2 and then getting the Linux plugin via its "Install missing plugin" dialog, then replace the file with the one from the 9.0 beta for Linux.
<gotit> A3n:yeah
<kling0n> manmadha, pluma_ or use the serveas repos
<manmadha> pluma_, can u give the links for the flash tutorials?
<diogo> btw, pluma_, i have this problem with flash and firefox
<A3n> gotit:are you root?
<pluma_> diogo: No sound?
<manmadha> i need good flash tutorials
<pluma_> manmadha: I have none.
<shan10> how to install firefox 2?
<gotit> A3n: its my system if this what you mean
<manmadha> ok
<Balachmar> ubuntu supports SATA HD's right?
<pluma_> shan10: www.mozilla.com
<A3n> gotit:open the terminal
<nikin> did anyone sucseed the install the intel85x5
<nikin> graphics cards hard accel?
<shan10> yes i downloaded but dont know how to install firefox 2
<gotit> A3n:  i am there
<pluma_> genii: Do you know which files I would have to edit to set up a program as screensaver, then?
<shan10> some1 pls help me
<diogo> No pluma_; When I first installed Firefox2 after an upgrade to edgy, i hadn't installed flash, and this site asked me "no flash detected".
<Balachmar> Because at this moment I am trying to install edgy on my new HTPC, but it isn't able to read the HD
<A3n> gotit:type 'su' hit enter and type root password
<pluma_> shan10: Isn't it an executable? If so, set its permissions (chmod +x filename) and run it.
<gotit> it says authentication failure sory
<gotit> A3n: *
<diogo> It's OK, but after I installed, the message appears anyway, I always have to click "continue anyway" or something and things go fine
<shan10> ill try
<diogo> but it's just annoying
<Balachmar> Says something about hda: ide_intr: huh? expected null handler on exit
<genii> pluma_ Sorry.. trying to find something equivelent to ttys setup which has respawn rates etc for each tty but I am currently stumped
<gotit> A3n:i didnt creat any accounts
<genii> I had to get mgetty previously to run this way
<A3n> gotit: change the root password using 'sudo passwd root'
<Skyrail> Anyone know of a program that can be installed on ubuntu that can convert .flac files into .ogg files?
<A3n> gotit: look at this: http://www.steve-parker.org/speedtouchconf/script.shtml it must say 'root@' in your terminal
<biskvitka> how can I install Samba on ubuntu 6.10?
<biskvitka> how can I install Samba on ubuntu 6.10?
<gotit> A3n: did it
<A3n> gotit:does it say 'root@' now ?
<gnomefreak> !samba | biskvitka
<ubotu> biskvitka: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<pluma_> shan10: I think Firefox has a setup which lets you install it automagically in the right places and everything. If so, make sure to run it as root (sudo ./filename). Otherwise, you may need to move it into the right places or try and compile it from source
<gnomefreak> biskvitka: please dont repeat like that
<gotit> A3n: no
<biskvitka> 10x
<A3n> gotit:have you set the root password then?
<pluma_> diogo: That sounds like a problem of the website, not of you. It probably screws up when trying to determine whether you have Flash. Also, check what version your plugin is -- if it's the normal 6.0 version, the problem may stem from 9.0 being checked for.
<gotit> A3n: i changed it but gave it the old one
<A3n> gotit: ok try 'su' again
<A3n> gotit:with the password u just set
<genii> bleh /etc/default/devpts not it but something like it
<gotit> A3n: its on the root :)
<A3n> gotit ok folow the instructions on here : http://www.steve-parker.org/speedtouchconf/script.shtml
<A3n> gotit:but start at the .sh
<A3n> gotit:you probably did all the other stuff before that
<genii> pluma_ Sorry I can't find it for you :(
<pluma_> genii: no worries
<gotit> A3n: i dont know
<A3n> gotit:you extracted the tar.gz already right?
<gotit> A3n: yes
<A3n> gotit: wel type "pwd" first in terminal
<genii> OK it would likely go in /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh
<shan10> the .bin files in linux are usually the equivalent of setup.exe in windows, right?
<diogo> pluma_: It's 9.0, just checked. Yes it might be a glitch from the website itself, I was just hoping it wasn't :) Thanks.
<A3n> gotit: print out what it says , ok?
<shan10> in installing
<A3n> gotit: well i mean here in irc ofcours, not on paper lol
<diogo> shan10: yes, sort of
<gotit> A3n:/home/admim/speedtouchconf-27-jun-2006
<pluma_> diogo: I think you can report websites which don't work as expected in Firefox to Mozilla.
<gotit> A3n: i know lol
<biskvitka> how can I install real player on ubuntu 6.10
<biskvitka> how can I install real player on ubuntu 6.10
<pluma_> diogo: Don't expect them to rough up the webdesigner for you, tho
<A3n> gotit:so you're already in the directory, ok
<diogo> pluma_: where exacly?
<A3n> gotit: you did "cp /tmp/alcaudsl.sys" already?
<pluma_> diogo: Help->Report Broken Website
<biskvitka> how can I install real player on ubuntu 6.10
<biskvitka> how can I install real player on ubuntu 6.10
<damageDOne> Has anyone managed to get a wireless connection working but the network status icon shows "no network connection"... even though the connection is actually working?
<diogo> pluma_: Thanks
<robdeman> hello Gang
<gotit> A3n: nope
<A3n> gotit:do it
<genii> pluma__ /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh for the behaviour and blanking properties of screens/terminals etc
<pluma_> genii: neato
<robdeman> Im planing on replacing my crashed Win2003 server with Ubuntu. Is this a good idea :)
<gotit> A3n: missing destination file operand after /tmp/alcaudsl.sys
<A3n> gotit: grr right copy paste this : "cp /tmp/alcaudsl.sys ."
<A3n> gotit:with the dot too :D
<gotit> A3n: ok
<A3n> now type "./speedtouchconf.sh"
<Arastoo> d
<A3n> angry:is it working?
<angry> A3nno such file or directory
<angry> A3n: no
<A3n> so the .sh isnt there?
<angry> A3n: there is a file named sppedtouchconf.sh
<A3n> "sppedgtouchconf.sh" ?
<angry> A3n:./wat does this mean
<A3n> sppedtouchconf.sh* ?
<angry> A3n: spelling mistake here :)
<A3n> angry:that means in current directory
<angry> A3n: its working now
<pluma_> Bummer. Doesn't seem like there's an alternative to blanking for the screensaver console.
<angry> A3n:its asking for vpi vci
<angry> A3n: that cool :)
<A3n> angry:ok set it up correctly and it should work
<angry> A3n: dont go any were plz i am wokin on it
<angry> A3n: configuration failed
<A3n> angry: you did set the user ID and password ID correctly right?
<angry> A3n:yep
<angry> A3n: leme try again
<Spy_> hi guys
<A3n> look what went wrong after "Are these correct? (Y/N)
<A3n> y"
<Spy_> hows every1 feeling today?
<CharminTheMoose> why are there so many off-shoots of ubuntu? ie xubuntu kubuntu?
<CharminTheMoose> etc etc
<A3n> edubuntu not to forget
<atlef> im feelin great, thx for asking
<Spy_> hehe kl
<diogo> CharminTheMoose: to fit everybody's needs
<angry> A3n: it says no user configration required its configuring and than the failed msg
<Spy_> So how complex is the process of installing a ssh server on ones machine?
<atlef> freedom of choise
<atlef> *choice
<A3n> angry:what came before the "FAILED" ?
<CharminTheMoose> atlef,diogo,what,the ubuntu users are too stupid to apt-get xfce or kde?
<CharminTheMoose> c'mon,it's not that hard
<atlef> sure
<diogo> Yep :)
<angry> A3n: it said its configuring
<diogo> Also, a fresh install with KDE ou Xfce is always cleaner
<CharminTheMoose> diogo,what do ya mean?
<A3n> angry:Configuring SpeedTouch Driver...
<A3n> Software Configuration - FAILED ?
<erryko> hello everyone. i have a wacom pen tablet. its name is "penpartner", it's usb. does anyone know what can i do to let it work on ubuntu 6.10, 32bit?
<atlef> CharminTheMoose : do you have a problem, or just ranting?
<CharminTheMoose> nay,i'm just being an evil troll ranting about the ways of ubuntu.....
* CharminTheMoose wanders off
<k-osh> If I've made the misstake of putting /boot on an lvm. Is there some way to fix that other than reinstalling? I could shrink the LVM but that doesn't guarantee that the free blocks go to the first sectors of the disk. Anyone got any idea?
<atlef> lol
<angry> A3n: yes
<CharminTheMoose> anyway,i just thought i'd rant about that so i'll go now
<CharminTheMoose> goodbye
* k-osh thinks it's a big shortcoming of linux that he has to put /boot outside of an LVM. :-(
<k-osh> Any fixes for that on the way?
<vorpal_> !LVM > vorpal_
<angry> A3n: what should i do now
<A3n> angry: i cant help you alot more now, make sure you did everything right : http://www.steve-parker.org/speedtouchconf/
<bigbro> k-osh: Copy the contents elsewhere, shrink it and repartition - then copy.
<new2u> hello! can any one help me ! i just installed Ubuntu from alternate CD version 6.10 now i want to install kde from synaptic package manager and it asks me to insert CD. although CD is already there. and it not moving ahead please help
<A3n> angry: you need to have the correct driver : http://www.speedtouchdsl.com/dvrreg_lx.htm
<bigbro> k-osh: /boot does not have to be at the start of the disk.
<bigbro> new2u: If you have a decent network connection, edit the /etc/apt/source.list file (I think that's the right path. If not, it's somewhere close) and remove any lines that start 'cdrom'
<k-osh> bigbro: Right, it might not have to be. But it does have to be continous doesn't it? Lilo/grub can't read kernels that aren't contigous iirc.
<angry> A3n: leme try again
<bigbro> k-osh: Not that I'm aware of. AFAIK, the filesystem is loaded at that point.
<Bo1> hey guys.. I've somehow managed to end up with non working audio.. last time I installed it worked fine out of the box.. so I assume it was working this time.. but anyway.. I spent most of the day getting the rest of the stuff on this laptop working.. and just discovered sound is not working.. so I'm loathe to reformat.. plus I've probably jsut done something dumb little.. anyone be able to give me abit of a checklist of things to check ove
<bigbro> k-osh: Just make sure you install grub in the right place and put stage 1.5 somewhere it can access, and point at the right place.
<new2u> how to login in GUI as root
<jerp> why can't the makers of mplayer and vlc make their product capable of watching archived dvd movies.  Archived by 3rd party products such as 123Studios, XCopy, and I Copy DVDS that rip and encode.
<k-osh> bigbro: Do you also recall why /boot can't be on an lvm? It does have something to do with contigous blocks, I'm sure of it. And my machine broke after a kernel upgrade... :-/
<bigbro> k-osh: LVM abstracts a filesystem - to put /boot on an LVM you'd have to load the LVM filesystem driver prior to finding the kernel.
<Arastoo> A3n: the log says C compiler cannot create executables
<bigbro> k-osh: So it's almost nothing got to do with contiguous block, or lack thereof, AFAICS.
<bigbro> k-osh: I am completely open to correction of course :)
<jerp> all of those makers make it capable to watch on a standard stand-alone dvd player that hooks to the television
<Varjat_by> new2u: You cann't login as root to system.. You anly can run some programs as root
<gotit> A3n: the log says C compiler cannot create executables
<A3n> Arastoo: do you have "make" installed and "build-essential" ?
<bigbro> new2u: Open up a terminal and run something like   'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<ulisse> 'lo people
<delight> Varjat_by ... well thats not true ... but its a bad idea to login as root
<jerp> new2u, you need to set up root access
<gotit> A3n: dont know anything about them :(
<delight> true ... just set a password for root
<delight> but as said before no good idea
<Bo1> just use sudo
<echosystm> new2u, sudo -H -s, then startx
<delight> to login to system as root
<ulisse> is there any known problem using microsoft USB wireless mouse/keyboard with Ubuntu?
<olgiata> hi all, i need some help to set the character type in edgy eft: i need to set up ISO 8859-15 but i can't find any option to do this
<k-osh> bigbro: You're probably more educated than me in these matters so I'll just trust you.  But if the problem is just the lvm driver couldn't you just load the minikernel with lvm-support and then load the correct kernel? (It's probably not as easy as it sounds or someone would have done it)...
<echosystm> ulisse no
<echosystm> the only problem is you wont get any of the battery status tools etc.
<gotit> A3n: its me angry :)
<briquero> good morning
<new2u> thanks
<echosystm> and some buttons might not work out of the box - gotta set them up manually
<bigbro> k-osh: You could put it in the initrd, yes - but why bother? You really don't ever need LVM support for where you're going to put your kernel, IMHO.
<echosystm> ie. horizontal scroll etc.
<ulisse> echosystm: no problem at all, in that case :) thanks
<david83> how difficult is it to connect a system with an Firewire harddisk vs. a USB harddisk is it harder to connect? how can i find out if it's just plug in the hd and it runs?
<new2u> how to run programs that run in Windows Xp
<gotit> A3n: or Arastoo
<briquero> someone use fire fox for brusing?
<A3n> gotit:run "apt-get install build-essential"
<david83> briquero: yes me why?
<echosystm> new2u, you can use wine
<jerp> new2u, with a app called Wine
<echosystm> BUT
<atlef> briquero : yes
<echosystm> like, seriously don't bother
<k-osh> bigbro: I think i'll go with your solution and shrink and copy though. I was thinking in the same paths myself.
<echosystm> most things don't run fantastically
<bigbro> k-osh: LVM has a huge number of capabilities - to fit all of them in the mini-kernel would make it not-so-mini - which would mean the initrd would need to be accessible - which might mean someone would like to put it in an LVM, which would mean the boot stage couldn't read it - rinse, repeat :)
<echosystm> and it takes a lot of dicking around
<A3n> gotit:.. in terminal
<echosystm> try and find a linux alternative first
<gotit> A3n: it says couldnt find package build
<new2u> my printer is not working its Xerox 3117. i have installed its driver but its not printing
<jerp> nick, 'linux wine' in google will take you there to the page
<A3n> gotit: build-essential
<bigbro> david83: Both firewire and USB should just work - assuming the disk is partitioned and formatted with something the OS can read.
<olgiata> hi all, could you help me set the character encoding to ISO 8859-15 ? otherwise my italian loacted edgy eft installation wont show me all the charcaters
<k-osh> bigbro: sigh.... ok. thanks for the answer. You've been most helpful.
<A3n> !build-essential | gotit
<ubotu> gotit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bigbro> k-osh: np :)
<[San] > Hey guys
<gotit> A3n: yeah build-essential ,
<gotit> A3n: it couldnt find it
<bigbro> k-osh: You will have to 'reinstall' grub to point at the new location of the stage 1.5, assuming you've moved it.
<[San] > is there any way to mount a NTFS drive on a Live CD of Ubuntu 5.10?
<A3n> gotit: you have internet in ubuntu right?
<bigbro> [San] : Yes - use the mount command.
<[San] > was writable though?
<gotit> A3n: how could i , i am installing my modem there :)
<bigbro> [San] : It will only be mounted read-only though. NTFS writing is not supported under Linux - and will largely NOT be until Microsoft document it and release that documentation.
<A3n> gotit: ow ok lol, you have the ubuntu cd there somewhere?
<gotit> A3n: yep inserted :)
<[San] > I tought there was a patch for it though?
<briquero> I have a problem with Fire Fox, it collapse after 15 minutes running. Anyone match the same problem. I use Ubuntu as Operating system.
<bigbro> [San] : There are methods of writing to an NTFS formatted drive, but there are many caveats, limitations and it is not something you want to even attempt unless you really REALLY know what you are doing and can afford to lose all the data on the drive.
<new2u> Printer not working
<bigbro> [San] : IMHO :)
<A3n> gotit:does it ask you to open  in synaptic package-manager ?
<delight> is the xinerama the right method to expand my laptops view to a external screen ?
<gotit> A3n: no :()
<[San] > ah, ok. My problem is that I have a drive, which has something like 100bites left on it, and of course, Windows cant see it because it is too full (for some reason) and ubuntu sees and I can read all the files
<bigbro> delight: Depends on what release. If it's pre-edgy, yes.
<siloe> Hello. What way (directory) to get favorites, in firefox (is old partition)
<A3n> gotit: no problem, just open the cd directory
<delight> bigbro no its edgy
<[San] > I just need a way of deleting one file, or backing all the files up
<gotit> A3n: i am there
<A3n> gotit: there should be a directory called "peer" or "peers" in it
<bigbro> delight: Then there's something else (I've been told) ... but I've not tested it myself.
<A3n> gotit: go there
<delight> bigbro whats the name ?
<gotit> A3n: there where :)
<A3n> gotit: to the directory called "peer" or "peers"
<bigbro> delight: Don't remember - just asked a friend of mine who was the one who mentioned it to me.
<bigbro> delight: All my workstations are either pre-edgy or different distros, so I'm using xinerama.
<new2u> :)
<A3n> gotit: once there click on "b" => "buid-essential"
<gotit> A3n: there is no such directory i searched it
<A3n> gotit:on the cd ?
<delight> bigbro ... ok ... i will try looking into xinerama and get it working ... i just asked because i also read something about twinview and could not distinguish whats the right method
<[San] > Can ubuntu write to fat 32?
<gotit> A3n: yeah no such dir on the cd
<A3n> gotit: well what directories are there on your cd ?
<delight> bigbro meaning the descent method ... thank u so far
<bigbro> delight: It might be that twinview is the 'new' thing.
<atlef> [San]  : yes
<[San] > I think I might be saved then
<delight> bigbro .. fine then I'll google both
<[San] > thanks... and thank you iRiver H300
<[San] > :D
<gotit> A3n: i found it , there are two build essential and build essential 11.3 i386.deb
<atlef> [San]  : good for you
<bigbro> delight: And IIRC he mentioned that xinerama no longer works - but as I say, I've not tested myself.
<delight> bigbro .. oh thats not to good info
<delight> well I will see ;) .. can give u reports later if you like and still on
<phos> hi, just done a nasty upgrade from dapper to edgy
<echosystm> god damnit!
<echosystm> its doing it again
<phos> sorted most of the problems out
<echosystm> whenever i install the nvidia drivers
<echosystm> i cant exit gnome anymore
<bigbro> delight: He's said "Dualview" is the name of the new 'thing'
<echosystm> using the menu
<echosystm> i have to go via terminal
<bigbro> delight: Let me know how you get on with it.
<echosystm> wtf?!
<phos> though the new linux kernel wont configure as vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 cannot be found
<A3n> gotit: copy them to desktop , go in terminal and "cd /home/[username] /Desktop"
<phos> any idea how to go about getting this?
<delight> bigbro ok ;)
<delight> !dualview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<A3n> gotit: then "dpkg -i packagebuildessentialwathever.deb"
<nolimitsoya> echosystm, i have the same problem. im thinking ditching nvidia for nv...
<gotit> A3n: i just run them from the cd, and now it says installation is finished
<echosystm> nolimitsoya
<echosystm> what i think we need to do
<gotit> A3n: build esential 11.3 was installed
<echosystm> is get the nvidia drivers from nvidia
<echosystm> rather than from the depositories
<[San] > Last question, (I promise) is it possable to transfare files from a read only ntfs drive to a fat32 trive?
<[San] > *driv
<[San] > e
<nolimitsoya> echosystm, what difference would that make? have you tried?
<echosystm> im going to try it now
<echosystm> after i reinstall
<echosystm> :P
<bigbro> [San] : Yes - but you will lose file permissions and potentially meta information. You probably might not care about this.
<echosystm> removing the nvidia driver
<nolimitsoya> [San] , yes. since you can read you can copy
<echosystm> and going back to nv
<A3n> gotit: good, do that for "make" too
<echosystm> didnt fix the problem for me
<bigbro> [San] : Also, remember that FAT32 has a 2GB maximum filesize limit, IIRC.
<phos> hey, any idea where i could get vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386?
<echosystm> so it looks like it really messes with some settings
<[San] > ok, thanks for all the help guys
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: echosystm are either of you using the 9xxx drivers on edgy or runing compiz/beryl/xgl by chance?
<k-osh> bigbro: Sorry to bother you with this lvm-thingy but one thing bothers me. How come it did work flawlessly when I installed it but broke during the upgrade. The problem you described should have been there from the start, shouldn't it?
<gotit> A3n: lemme find it first :)
<nolimitsoya> [San] , since you can read ext2/3 from windows id suggest using ext2 instead of fat
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, no xgl, no
<lehaid> why does the "eclipse" package need the "mozilla-browser" package ?!?
<rastilin> k-osh, Second, do you mean upgrading from 6.04 to 6.10?
<bigbro> k-osh: I'm not sure - I kinda joined the conversation mid-flow - so I don't know what your setup is.
<echosystm> im just using the one from apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<echosystm> whatever that is
<[San] > I dont have a choice on what i can use nolimitsoya
<bigbro> k-osh: It may be nothing at all to do with LVM.
<nolimitsoya> same as echosystm
<bigbro> k-osh: But I can guarantee that my described solution will work and will give you a bootable system. There are, of course, other ways of doing it.
<gnomefreak> what is it doing when you try to log out?
<echosystm> nolimitsoya, are you running ubuntu server or desktop?
<k-osh> bigbro: the setup is just one big lvm all over the disk with everything on it.
<gotit> A3n: in which directory i should look for make
<A3n> gotit: dunno lol
<A3n> gotit: probably "m"
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, it kicks me back to gdm instead of rebooting/shuting down. echosystm, cli install with xfce4
<lehaid> why does the "eclipse" package need the "mozilla-browser" package ?!? <-- is it a must ?
<echosystm> right
<echosystm> what packages did you install?
<nolimitsoya> echosystm, so custom desktop, i guess :)
<echosystm> yeah same
<echosystm> i did server install
<k-osh> bigbro: I'm going for your solution right now. I just want to understand some more things about why it broke. It doesn't quite make sense to me.
<gnomefreak> lehaid: yes it is removing it from depends screws things up
<echosystm> with gnome
<lehaid> why is that dep made ?
<echosystm> i bet you, it is something to do with x-window-manager-core
<lehaid> in windows eclipse doesn't need anything :)
<gnomefreak> echosystm: gnome or ubuntu-desktop?
<echosystm> or whatever i installed
<nolimitsoya> echosystm, gdm xfce4 nvidia-glx (plus all the kernel module stuff)
<gotit> A3n: i searched it and it didnt find "make" file
<A3n> weird
<A3n> well try the .sh again maybe it works now
<gotit> A3n: ok
<Pie-rate> why can't anything else use sound while World of Warcraft is running?
<gnomefreak> echosystm: you and nolimitsoya both installed with server install than installed the gui packages?
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, yes, and everything works fine till i install nvidia-glx
<echosystm> nuby the look of things yes
<bigbro> k-osh: I generally set systems up with a ~100MB /boot ext2/3, some swap and then, if using LVM, the rest of the disk(s) LVM'ed.
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> clearly
<echosystm> the server kernel
<echosystm> doesnt like it
<gnomefreak> i wondering something
<echosystm> haha
<bigbro> k-osh: Trying to debug issues with semi-virtualised filesystems is a trap :)
<phos> any idea what package contains vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386?
<gnomefreak> echosystm: and nolimitsoya did either of you install the -desktop packages for your GUI?
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, no, just xfce4 and gdm
<atlef> phos : linux-image
<bigbro> Pie-rate: WoW runs on Ubuntu?
<gotit> A3n: sofware configaration success HURRAH
<Pie-rate> bigbro: if you use wine, yes
<Pie-rate> can alsa only support 1 application at a time?
<A3n> gotit: nice going :)
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, if it comes to reporting a bug, ill make sure to reproduce the bug with ubuntu-desktop first :) as of right nog, i just want it to work :)
<bigbro> Pie-rate: Excellent - that's another reason for me to ditch my Windows partition :)
<gotit> A3n: thankyou very much A3n, that was really appriciatable , I dont know how to thank you :()
* gnomefreak thinks the server kernel is missing something that the normal kernel would have (this is including the l-r- m-sever)
<frogzoo> phos: try: linux-image-2.6.17-10-386
<bigbro> Pie-rate: No - ALSA is completely multi-channel, multi-application capable. But WoW / wine may be using OSS / ESD or some other interface - which may be single connection only.
<motin> apt-get says packages are held back, preventing upgrade - but how do I find out WHY?
<gotit> A3n: you solved the problem , i was askin here for a week
<k-osh> bigbro: I get that. Thanks for your patience and help. And I'll do the same now. I had a setup where everything was lvm. Both the rootdisk (everything) and swap. That way I thought I could just change things whenever I wanted. Obviously it doesn't work like that.
<phos> frogzoo: says that its already the newest version
<luka> hello
<phos> so i need to force reinstall i suppos
<phos> e
<frogzoo> phos: well there ya go
<bigbro> k-osh: np :)
<Pie-rate> WoW is using OSS
<echosystm> i am certain the linux driver will fix our problem nolimitsoya
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, but im not running the server kernel :)
<gnomefreak> motin: held back packages are held back so you dont break your system normally a depends issue
<A3n> gotit: no , you solved it yourself mainly :p
<frogzoo> phos: did you configure grub to boot that kernel?
<gotit> A3n: wat was that build essential anyway
<echosystm> but you have to install some extra packages to get it to work
<luka> I'm having some problems with programs I compiled.... I download the source, compiles ok, when I try to use it, it fails.
<phos> frogzoo: but vmimage doesnt exist, so the new image wont configure properly
<nolimitsoya> echosystm, the driver from nvidia.com should be the same as nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: ? are you sure?
<Hannibal> so before I go off telling lots of stuff in here which might be potentially useless, are there known problems with wpa_supplicant in upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<echosystm> "should" :P
<luka> is there some problem with gcc in ubuntu?
<luka> 6.10?
<gnomefreak> luka: no
<Otacon22> Hi all, I want to unistall xgl to reput aiglx, but when i call apt to do that.... see here please http://rafb.net/paste/results/393lp711.html
<HymnToLife> luka, not that I'm aware of, what is the error you get ?
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, im sure about what kernel im running, yes. alternate install
<gotit> A3n: not without a right direction , cant be done
<luka> HymnToLife, wait.. im going to paste the output
<A3n> gotit: to be able to make executeables
<frogzoo> phos: you mean initrd.img... ?
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<motin> gnomefreak: thought so, but how do I find out exactly why? ie what depencies are conflicting?
<k-osh> bigbro: In IRIX/Solaris and such there aren't any problems with putting everything in virtual filesystems. :-/
<usr_rob> Nice that adobe made flashplugin 9 for linux :)
<gnomefreak> motin: try to install them
<k-osh> bigbro: I thought I could do the same in linux.
<gnomefreak> motin: be careful and use apt-gete not aptitude
<Pie-rate> so why can't WoW use sound at the same time as adobe flash?
<lehaid> how do i get flash 9 to run on my firefox in ubuntu 6.06 ?!?
<phos> frogzoo: Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386)
<mixo8114> try sudo apt-get install flash
<gotit> A3n: do i need to do this every time i am connecting to internet
<HymnToLife> lehaid, download it from adope and copy the lib to your firefox plugins dir
<motin> gnomefreak: aha - yes when installing one on one there is an explanation..
<gnomefreak> lehaid: install it from adobe
<motin> gnomefreak: thanks
<mixo8114> it'll get the latest one
<lehaid> k
<HymnToLife> adobe*
<phos> frogzoo: after aptitude dist-upgrade
<nolimitsoya> lehaid, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<k-osh> mixo8114: That's probably not flash9. Just flash7
<frogzoo> phos: dunno, it should be there
<mixo8114> ok
<gnomefreak> motin: make sure you dont remove anything you need
<lehaid> nolimitsoya, : that will get flash 9 beta 2 ?
<echosystm> nolimitsoya, what else did you install?
<A3n> gotit: no now it should do it itself each time you restart
<phos> frogzoo: lol, yeah i know... very messy upgrade
<HymnToLife> k-osh, Flash 9 beta forks perfectly for me
<nolimitsoya> echosystm, i can give you the full list on pastebin. mom
<mixo8114> try sudo apt-get install flash9
<usr_rob> lehaid: Just copy the *.so plugin to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<lehaid> k
<gnomefreak> lehaid: no dapper doesnt have flash 9 in repos
<nolimitsoya> lehaid, in edgy with backports it will
<bigbro> k-osh: It's quite possible you can - but I've not tried it - and there would be significant limiations, as I kinda described earlier.
<k-osh> HymnToLife: But it's not in the standard repos yet, is it...
<echosystm> ok
<HymnToLife> k-osh, so ?
<motin> gnomefreak: hmm this is strange. it says 5 packages is going to be removed, but then the same packages are going to be installed again
<gnomefreak> motin: python?
<bigbro> delight: Apparently my friend made up the word 'DualView' - he actually meant 'TwinView'.
<jrib> gnomefreak: flash9 is in dapper-backports
<gnomefreak> motin: are they all python packages being held back
<gotit> A3n: it says the modem run command failed code 253 modem not foundwhere expected , failed because of moem run error , i think thats because telephone line is currently busy with this windows system
<k-osh> HymnToLife: Someone asked about flash9 and was asked to do a aptitude-install. That wouldn't ahve given him/her flash9. Just flash7... That's what.
<motin> gnomefreak: nope - mplayer
<gnomefreak> jrib: it is?
<lehaid> btw, i just checked
<echosystm> nolimitsoya, this is what i have: install x-window-system-core gnome-core gdm firefox synaptic xubuntu-system-tools gnome-app-install
<lehaid> i have flash 9 on my 6.06
<bigbro> delight: I have mocked him and applied appropriate derision ;-)
<gnomefreak> motin: go ahead and install it than
<lehaid> with flash-nonfree
<nolimitsoya> echosystm, gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36044/ <- list of all installed packages
<motin> gnomefreak: yeah I will it is just a bit weird behaviour
<motin> scary
<motin> ooohhhh
<A3n> gotit: probably :p
<BSDnux> is there any linux software that is capable of converting a primary partition to an extendet one? i heard partition magic can do that, but that's only available for win32 afaik.
<luka> HymnToLife, here you go: this is the output http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/5RXqdx63.html
<usr_rob> lehaid: download flashplugin 9 here http://www.adobe.com/go/fp9_update_b2_installer_linuxplugin
<bigbro> delight: Also, he has now pointed out that it might only be something to do with nVidia chipsets only... http://www.killminus9.net/index.php?article=16#updates
<jrib> gnomefreak: yep, ubotu claims so and it is in the Packages.gz for dapper-backports multiverse
<k-osh> bigbro: Yep. I get it. Assumption is the mother of all fckups... :-) I should't assume that things would work the same...
<echosystm> perhaps it is sopmething to do with the system tools?
<echosystm> i think it started for me after installing that
<echosystm> :S
<boise> bye
<gotit> A3n:ok cya than i am trying to logoff here to chech it, is there any manual way from terminal to apply if it does not do it auto
<echosystm> xubuntu-system-tools
<echosystm> not sure why that would affect anything though
<nolimitsoya> x restart, bbs
<luka> HymnToLife: any Ideas? why would my program fail when its called from within some other script, but if I run it directy I can?
<A3n> gotit:cya
<gnomefreak> jrib: packages.ubuntu.com says its not
<luka> HymnToLife: my program = Omnet++ (its online)
<lehaid> i've installed googleearth by hand, how do i remoev it ?
<HymnToLife> I guess that's because the other one uses a wrong syntax
<gotit> A3n: thanksyou cya
<gnomefreak> it says dapper-backports has edgys flashplayier
<frogzoo> is there an Edgy DVD image ?
<Pie-rate> bigbro: dualview IS a valid nvidia dual screen mode... on Windoze
<luka> HymnToLife, this worked on 6.06 (on a previous computer) and it doesn't work on another computer running 6.10
<jrib> gnomefreak: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/web/flashplugin-nonfree ?
<gnomefreak> hmmm why wouldnt my search do it
<bigbro> Pie-rate: That won't stop me mocking him ;-)
<gnomefreak> jrib: it is i guess but my search wouldnt come up with it
<mixo8114> brb
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, echosystm, disabling triple buffring seems to have solved things...
<echosystm> oh?
<gnomefreak> triple buffereing is something to be used with beryl
<WAYNE_> I need world of warcraft.......in ubuntu......
<gnomefreak> with no beryl why would you have it?
<rob> WAYNE_: cedega
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, yes, i dont know why that was even enabled >_<
<Pie-rate> WAYNE_: appdb.winehq.com
<echosystm> how do you disable triple buffering?
<echosystm> and more to the point
<echosystm> what is tripple buffering? haha
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: unless you both used someones /etc/X11/xorg.conf file from someone that ran beryl
<jrib> gnomefreak: yeah strange, I put in dapper-backports and it says it searched "edgy"
<nolimitsoya> echosystm, look through xorg.conf and put a # before any line containing it
<WAYNE_> It's a good idea.......
<rob> either or (cedega/wine), cedega is made specifically for supporting games though and is a bit nicer for it
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, nope itsmy own... must have used it for something and forgot about it...
<rob> but cedega isn't free, $5/month
<echosystm> i made xorg.conf from dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> echosystm: go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf file where it says triple buffering and change true to false save and restart X
<echosystm> using the nv driver
<echosystm> i dont understand why tripple buffering would ever be in there?
<nolimitsoya> different question: how can i make the firestarter applet start on boot without having to gksudo a password after logon?
<gnomefreak> triple buffer is not ever put into your conf file without you doing it by hand
<salah> which editor is recommend for php?
<luka> HymnToLife: any ideas?
<WAYNE_> I can't see the last word here.......
<Samuel> #ubuntu-it
<WAYNE_> why.....
<HymnToLife> luka, nope sorry, that's beyond my knowledge :/
<echosystm> then tripple buffering must not be my problem
<echosystm> hmm
<jrib> nolimitsoya: you know that you don't need firestarter on for the firewall to work?  Firestarter just lets you configure settings
<nolimitsoya> jrib, i know, but i like the reporting
<luka> HymnToLife, where could I post this? I don't want to switch back to 6.06?
<nolimitsoya> jrib, it lets me monitor thing realtime :)
<Pie-rate> WAYNE_: first, go to winehq.com, add the repository for ubuntu to synaptic, download wine using synaptic, make sure your 3d drivers are working, copy the World of Warcraft folder from a windows WoW install, change the config file to include "set ffxglow "0"" and "set gxapi "opengl"", run winecfg, click on audio, switch the sound to OSS, then run wine WoW.exe
<Hannibal> ok, here's a story. Yesterday evening, I was connecting to the wireless network at my parents (ssid KruitboschWiFi) on a machine I'd recently tried to take to Edgy, but was technically running something half-broken between Dapper and Edgy
<Hannibal> it worked. I fixed the half-broken install
<WAYNE_> I can't see the last word here.......Like you say:hello~~Wayne. I only can see hello~~way
<Hannibal> then ran apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<Richard2me> hello
<Hannibal> then went to bed.
<Hannibal> this morning, connecting to the same wireless network failed
<luka> HymnToLife, acutally I figured out that if I run the program in SH (instead of bash) it breaks
<Hannibal> I checked dpkg logs and it upgraded wpa_supplicant
<Hannibal> (but not my wifi drivers, madwifi, afaict)
<nolimitsoya> Hannibal, if an upgrade borked, just backup and reinstall. itll save you time
<Hannibal> the network in question uses WPA-PSK, TKIP
<Hannibal> wpa_supplicant output is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36047/
<Hannibal> nolimitsoya: well, in theory, everything is working fine again.
<Hannibal> nolimitsoya: and backing up without a cd writer or network connectivity is sort of impossible
<WAYNE_> I can't see the last word here.......Like you say:hello~~Wayne. I only can see hello~~way
<jrib> nolimitsoya: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firestarter/+bug/30291
<frogzoo> why is there no DVD for Edgy ???
<Hannibal> (I broke the hardware part of my ethernet connection, and it's a laptop)
<Hannibal> so I'm doomed to use wireless forever.
<Hannibal> *anyway*
<Hannibal> I'm wondering why wpa_supplicant is so unhappy
<WAYNE_> oh no......If I choose the word......the word start to move.......
<Hannibal> this windows xp laptop (shudder) is doing fine in connecting to the same AP, network, etc.
<Hannibal> it seems to find the AP fine, too
<Hannibal> but then some weird instruction fails and I have no clue what that is or how to fix it :)
<WAYNE_> The last question: where can I find the tool:MyEclipse.......I will use it to work tomorrow...
<Hannibal> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETMLME] : Operation not supported
<nolimitsoya> jrib, thank you, though that wasnt at all what im looking for. :) ive put 'gksudo firestarter' in autostart, but then i (of course) have to type a password on every logon. id like to do away with that :)
<Hannibal> like, what? :)
<jrib> nolimitsoya: that's what that bug report explains in the comments
<echosystm> gnomefreak, what else could cause this problem?
<phos> hey, im getting Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386)
<WAYNE_> come on~~~
<echosystm> i did nvidia-xconfig first
<phos> after upgrading
<echosystm> then normal xconfig
<phos> any idea how i can fix this
<echosystm> neither worked
<WAYNE_> OHchinese can view very good.....but English.......no
<jrib> nolimitsoya: grep for "admin ALL=" and continue reading all the comments after that.  I linked you to the bug, because the usualy answer to your question is, "add the app to sudoers", but firestarter needs more
<Hannibal_> though I can't say wifi connectivity is perfect, as you might notice:|
<nolimitsoya> jrib, found it, thank you :)
<atlef> frogzoo : http://www.google.com/search?as_q=&hl=en&num=10&btnG=Google+Search&as_epq=ubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso&as_oq=&as_eq=&lr=&as_ft=i&as_filetype=&as_qdr=all&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&as_occt=any&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images
<Hannibal> nolimitsoya: so I don't suppose you have an idea on how to "make wpa_supplicant work" ?
<echosystm> i need faster internet :P
* Hannibal will opt for instructions on how to downgrade wpa_supplicant back to whatever it was using when it worked, if there is no alternative :)
<WAYNE_> No body help.......
<gnomefreak> Hannibal: packages.ubuntu.com download it than install it (whatever version it worked on
<frogzoo> atlef: thx m8
<Hannibal> gnomefreak: what about dependencies, and how would it cope with the version already installed?
<luka> anyone knows why BASH would run a file and SH wouldn't? Ubuntu 6.10
<soundray> phos: how are you running now -- live CD?
<gnomefreak> Hannibal: remove the one you have installed and on the page you will see the red dots they are the depends you may need. it depends was it an upgrade or was it a dapper > edgy upgrade?
<soundray> luka, because /bin/sh links to /bin/dash by default
<phos> soundray: running on an old kernel
<soundray> luka: change this with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash'
<Hannibal> gnomefreak: afaict, it was an upgrade after going to edgy
<A3n> why isnt my internet working ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36040/
<soundray> phos: does /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 exist?
<WAYNE_> 
<Hannibal> but I'm not sure anymore, since I don't know how broken the dapper->edgy upgrade really was.
<phos> soundray: no
<WAYNE_> Thank you
<phos> soundray: and i dont know how to get it
<WAYNE_> see you~~~
<phos> as all the packages seem up to date
<gnomefreak> Hannibal: than you might need dappers version and it should be ok. use gdebi to install it it should grab the depends you need
<Jassossovinik> drwxr-xr-x 9 james www-data 1360 2006-11-24 10:25 pa <== Why can a user in the www-data group not write files in this folder?!
<luka> soundray, THANX A LOT! It worked!
<Hannibal> gnomefreak: without a network connection? :-)
<Jassossovinik> Wait, I've just realised why *embarrassed*
<kaur> ubuntu says during the installation of hydra: Checking for SAP/R3 (librfc/saprfc.h) ...
<kaur>   ... NOT found, module sapr3 disabled
<kaur>  how to solve
<kaur> ?
<nolimitsoya> Hannibal, download the a usb flash and install with dpkg -i
<nolimitsoya> *it to a usb flash
<gnomefreak> Hannibal: you would need to use a pc with a net connection download it to a disk/usb drive or something than try to install it no it wont grab depends for you withotu a net connection
<espenel> Hello
<nolimitsoya> Hannibal, you could check depends beforehand and put them on that same usb flash as well, installing them first
<A3n> can anyone tell me what is wrong with what i did here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36040/ ??
<Hannibal> hrm.
<A3n> why isnt it working?
<espenel> you tell me
<A3n> "[4294881.578000]  SoftMAC: Authentication response received from 00:0c:f6:03:96:ba but no queue item exists." wtf does that have to mean?
<cmweb> How do i add myself to the www-data club?
* JordanHatch slaps Hannibal with trout
<fearaz> edit your /etc/group fle
<fearaz> file
<bigbro> A3n: Did you use a password rather than a hex key?
<jrib> cmweb: sudo addgroup cmweb www-data
<jrib> cmweb: erm I mean adduser, don't do addgroup
<A3n> bigbro: i didnt use anything my router isnt using any encryption
<cmweb> thanks jrib
<frogzoo> cmweb: you can edit /etc/group
<soundray> phos: sry doorbell. Try 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic' and make sure update-grub runs without error (should be invoked by the install)
<phos> soundray: k, will do
<cmweb> wo, wait a minute! Why did the install make the www folder root?
<cmweb> Ok so i got to chown it.
<cmweb> Does root:www-data work?
<bigbro> A3n: Pass, then. I don't know. Just noticed that I had a similar strange issue with wireless this morning when I changed networks. After putting the password in, it let me connect to the network - but in some kind of partial way - so even when I manually set an IP address, it wouldn't actually talk to the net.
<mixo8114> back again
<sheriff> do i have to have xgl to use kiba-dock? or would you recommend any desktop dock without xgl?
<A3n> bigbro: ive been struggling with this for about a week now
<A3n> bigbro: i tried everything, i even tried changing my mac adress and installing wifi-radar and all
<A3n> bigbro: it just wont work :s
<gbw> hello, i just installed mplayer, but how can i start the gui frontend?
<sindrum> A3n: your in range right>?
<soundray> gbw: gmplayer
<A3n> bigbro: however i can scan for Access Points i cant seem to get an i^p
<sheriff> anyone can help me?
<cmweb> Ok, ive just done sudo chown -R root:www-data /var/www and it did nothing except what it was supposed to do. I still have no access to the directory
<A3n> sindrum:well i supose i am if i can iwlist scan my AP
<gbw> soundray, no gmplayer with apt-get
<A3n> and wifi-radar finds my AP and all my neighbours
<unimatrix9> hello there
<gnomefreak> gbw: mplayer
<A3n> (who have all WEP except me lol)
<phos> soundray: if i have the generic image package installed, i can get rid of the 386 one right?
<soundray> gbw: I didn't say apt-get now, did I?
<unimatrix9> any one here use audacity on edgy?
<gnomefreak> gbw: there is no gmplayer anylonger
<soundray> phos: yes
<gbw> gnomefreak, how can i start gui mplayer?
<frogzoo> A3n: do you have the radio on? "Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0"
<gnomefreak> mplayer == gui
<soundray> gbw: with gmplayer! Listen!
<gnomefreak> soundray: there isnt a gmplayer anymore
<phos> soundray: sorted, cheers for that!
<soundray> gbw: oops I take it all back, sry. Thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> soundray: yw ;)
<unimatrix9> audacity has really bad looking fonts on edgy, where could i find an better .deb package?
<cmweb> Did any one recieve my last message?
<gbw> gnomefreak, i type the command mplayer, but no player started
<gnomefreak> !mplayer | gdb
<ubotu> gdb: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> gdb: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<unimatrix9> with optim fonts?
<gnomefreak> gdb: look in menu for mplayer and start it from there
<frogzoo> unimatrix9: on lcd?
<unimatrix9> yes
<A3n> frogzoo: how do i get radio on?
<unimatrix9> please
<unimatrix9> :)
<gbw> gnomefreak, which menu?
<frogzoo> unimatrix9: go to font settings & enable sub pixel rendering
<gnomefreak> gdb: gnome/kde/xfce?
<soundray> gbw, gnomefreak: I just checked my installation -- it is the latest, and I do have /usr/bin/gmplayer.
<unimatrix9> no, its already good, but
<unimatrix9> not for audacity
<gnomefreak> soundray: did they add it back?
<frogzoo> A3n: it it's a lappie, there'lll be  a switch
<soundray> gnomefreak: I never noticed it gone, so I don't know...
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to locate package gmplayer soundray
<gbw> soundray, ahh you are right, there is gmplayer  pre-installed
<cmweb> ljl, Are you on today?
<unimatrix9> so everything is fine, just not audacity
<A3n> frogzoo:..a lappie ?
<unimatrix9> edgy
<frogzoo> A3n: it's a laptop?
<gnomefreak> soundray: did you install mplayer-gtk?
<gnomefreak> or whatever the name of it is
<A3n> frogzoo:nop PC
<soundray> gnomefreak: 'dpkg -l mplayer*' only returns mplayer
<frogzoo> A3n: well don't know - but obviously if there's no signal it won't work
<cmweb> Oh well, guess i'm invisible today!
<A3n> frogzoo: but how can there be no signal if i can scan Access Points ?
<jrib> cmweb: ls -ld /var/www
<soundray> cmweb: either that, or you've managed to annoy everyone.
<gnomefreak> soundray: mplayer is now gui by default. it makes me think it links as gmplayer
<cmweb> jrib, drwxr-xr-x 3 root www-data 4096 2006-12-09 08:33 /var/www
<cmweb> soundray, Maby... :D
<gbw> gnomefreak, mplayer is not gui by default
<jrib> cmweb: ok, see the beginning? d means directory, rwx is for the owner, r-x is for the group and, the last r-x is for others.  You group odes no have write permissions
<soundray> gnomefreak: ls -l $(which mplayer) returns -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8212848 2006-10-13 02:25 /usr/bin/mplayer
<gnomefreak> gdmsure it is in the repos it is
<frogzoo> A3n: well best place to start would be googling the make/model nic & the associated driver
<wilstar> hi, i've installed spamassassin and i have a problem with spamd. It sends me this error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<wilstar>  spampd
<wilstar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<gnomefreak> gdb: go to applications>sound&video and choose mplayer
<gbw> gnomefreak, since i startet mplayer from console and it gives me bunc of options
<gnomefreak> gdb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<jrib> ubotu: tell cmweb about permissions
<cmweb> jrib so 775
<HymnToLife> gbw, to use mplayer from console, you need to tell it the file you want to play
<jrib> cmweb: yes
<gbw> gnomefreak, oh you are right, there is one there
<gbw> HymnToLife, it is a liitle bit complicated, since i want to play m3u file, which has such contents http://pastebin.ca/272985
<wilstar> does anyone have problems with spamd?
<unimatrix9> where can i find ubuntu packages?
<unimatrix9> eu
<jrib> unimatrix9: in the repositories, use synaptic or apt-get, or add/remove
<jrib> ubotu: tell unimatrix9 about synaptic
<xdx> hi, anyone online ?
<epod> man xgl and beryl are slick
<cmweb> jrib, ive had to chown the entire thing to owner:www-data
<jrib> cmweb: ok
<gbw> gnomefreak,  applications>sound&video and choose mplayer is actually totem media player
<gnomefreak> you sure? or does it just look like totem?
<gnomefreak> my mplayer opens fine
<gbw> gnomefreak, yes, i see the title Totem Media Player
<unimatrix9> let me ask again, i got edgy install, now everything is ok, ecept for the fonts in audacity wich are plain ugly...
<xdx> why i got that error when i want to play a movie with mplayer: request audio codec family. afm=mp3lib not available ?
<gnomefreak> gdb: what does help>about say?
<gbw> Totem Movie Player 2.16.2
<unimatrix9> and i cant change that, unless i got an package that his hte newer audacity for edgy
<gnomefreak> xdx: you dont have mp3 codecs by the looks of it
<unimatrix9> wich i hope will solve this issue
<HymnToLife> gbw, try 'gmplayer' from command line to launch the mplayer GUI
<epod> Anyone know how I can change my default media player to mplayer?
<frandavid100> hi
<gbw> HymnToLife, yes, i tried that, it works for me
<jrib> !defaultapp | epod
<ubotu> epod: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<epod> totem-xine for some reason doesn't want to play AVIs
<epod> ahh thanks
<DiscoStu> gday
<Hannibal> arf. Sorry about the clones. :|
<frandavid100> is it safe to remove the autouninstallable packages in synaptic?
<Hannibal> wifi on this xp machine is pretty much a disaster too, but I can't be bothered to fix that since it ain't mine.
<unimatrix9> is there some one over here that has audacity installed on edgy and has got bad fonts on this program too?
<gbw> now, has anybody experience playing stream from .m3u which has .nsv url?
<jrib> frandavid100: what packages exactly?
<Hannibal> anyway...
<unimatrix9> who has edgy in this room?
<HymnToLife> nobodyt, we're all using Hoary
<Hannibal> downgrading wpasupplicant fixed the problem.
<DiscoStu> on a xinerama configuration, how do I set different backgrounds for 2 screens?
<gbw> http://pastebin.ca/272985
<unimatrix9> oh
<epod> yay, everything works now.  Awesome.
<gnomefreak> unimatrix9: you dont want everyone answering that try a different question
<frandavid100> jrib: lots of them. mostly dependencies of uninstalled programs, I think
<unimatrix9> gnomefreak, ok,
* Hannibal wonders if someone could give directions on how to report a bug on this matter, etc. etc.
<unimatrix9> gnomefreak , you got edgy running?
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<gnomefreak> !bugs | Hannibal
<ubotu> Hannibal: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<nicola> using xfce: installing gnome library (for a gnome application) will slow down my system ?
<jrib> frandavid100: if you don't need them, you can remove them.  It will tell you if anything else depends on it
<assasukasse> win Xp overwrite my grub how can i put it back?
<HymnToLife> unimatrix9, maybe try teling us what your problem with Egy is
<gnomefreak> unimatrix9: not atm my edgy pc is upstairs
<gnomefreak> !grub | assasukasse
<ubotu> assasukasse: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frandavid100> thanks jrib
<Hannibal> gnomefreak: ta "_
<Hannibal> * :), even
<unimatrix9> my problem, ok , audacity has terrible fonts when running on egdy,
<richee> unimatrix9: only audacity ?
<unimatrix9> yes
<richee> ok
<unimatrix9> you got it right
<jrib> Is there a way to make synaptic do something similar to 'apt-get autoremove'?
<richee> unimatrix9: not idea, I use msttcorefonts for my whole desktop
<unimatrix9> so i was wondering if every one has this on edgy and audacity
<unimatrix9> ps ; got the fonts you mentioned too
<chugga> do you cats have VLC?
<richee> unimatrix9: hmmm
<gnomefreak> jrib: not sure never seen anything that would do that in synaptic
<richee> unimatrix9: which fonts?
<unimatrix9> richee, you run edgy?
* gnomefreak stays away from autoremove anyway
<Hannibal> hrm. So suppose I wanted to run a dist-upgrade, since synaptic has finally found out that I'm actually still missing a bunch of packages since it thinks I'm still on dapper
<assasukasse> i have another problem, on a machine which has ubuntu i need to install also winxp, but it hangs during installation..maybe doesnt like reiserfs partitions, what can i do
<richee> unimatrix9: yes edgy
<richee> unimatrix9: on my laptop
<atlef> unimatrix9 : that was really ugly, i must say
<unimatrix9> would you be so kind and try audacity on your machine
<Hannibal> however, I want to hold back the wpa_supplicant package
<unimatrix9> is it the same thing?
<epod> assasukasse, XP insists on being on the first partition on the drive, if I recall correctly.
<richee> unimatrix9: hang on...let me check for you
<Hannibal> what would be the easiest way to do that?
<unimatrix9> thnx
<assasukasse> epod it is the first partition
<HymnToLife> assasukasse, had the same poroblem too, only solution I found is to wipe the drive out completely and reinstall XP furst
<gnomefreak> brb i think you need to look for settings for font in audicy if its not using system fonts
<assasukasse> HymnToLife that sucks...i don't want to do that..
<DiscoStu> surely vista won't have that problem ..
<unimatrix9> maybe there is an other program then audacity that does just about the same?
<unimatrix9> that could be an solution too
<chugga> vlc
<chugga> the player
<unimatrix9> for mp3 editing
<unimatrix9> :)
<chugga> nou, for watching videos and shit
<rajiv_nair> any1 here tried hydrogen??
<unimatrix9> hydrogen, is an drummachine
<richee> unimatrix9: I feeling sick, terrible fonts
<unimatrix9> right
<rajiv_nair> yeah
<unimatrix9> so its not me...
<unimatrix9> hehe
<rajiv_nair> i just installed it..............damn gud
<richee> unimatrix9: it's I guess the old gtk....
<richee> rajiv_nair: abe sale
<vdepizzol> when I press the "launch music player" button, in keyboard... it opens rhythmbox... How can I open XMMS when press this button?
<unimatrix9> yes thats the problem, but i was hoping there would be an solution
<rajiv_nair> /:)@richie
<rajiv_nair> richie: mind ur language dude:)
<unimatrix9> maybe there is an other program for mp3/ogg editing?
<richee> rajiv_nair: kidding yaar, tension kyon hota hai
<unimatrix9> any tips?
<unimatrix9> maybe there is an other program for mp3/ogg editing?
<unimatrix9> :P
<rajiv_nair> richee: no offence:)
<richee> rajiv_nair: where are u from ?
<codo> is edgy stable ?
<gnomefreak> codo: yes
<richee> codo: hi
<codo> hmm
<codo> i just was doing dist-upgrade
<codo> and im not able to get GDM running :(
<codo> startx fails
<chugga> richee, salea vvlc hei ke nai
<gnomefreak> codo: sounds like you need to look at you video drivers
<codo> i have nvidia.
<rajiv_nair> richee: kerala:)
<codo> well i never faced this problem when i had upgraded to dapper, hoary
<codo> gnomefreak is there any command like xf86config ?
<codo> for ubuntu so that i can reconfigure ?
<gnomefreak> codo: look at you /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<codo> or i need to manual update the xorg.conf ?
<codo> hmm
<codo> i did mess with it.. it is not still loading :(
<gnomefreak> codo: sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<af_> hi to all. How to check if a specific driver is present on a indtall cd?
<codo> yeah gnomefreak trying :)
<vdepizzol> when I press the "launch music player" button, in keyboard... it opens rhythmbox... How can I open XMMS when press this button?
<chugga> dapper, hoary?
<chugga> what horrible names
<codo> what about canot open /dev/wacom
<codo> it reports
<codo> for startx
<codo> kadambi :)
<codo> you also here ?
<codo> huh ?
<kadambi> codo, yes
<kadambi> cfdisk is returning error number 4, but fdisk shows the disk geometry, any ways to fix it ?
<gnomefreak> codo: thats normal
<gnomefreak> codo: look for the [E]  not [W] 
<codo> dude gnomefreak :) got it :)
<codo> sudo startx :P
<codo> bah
<codo> i was doing startx without sudo :)
<DiscoStu> is there a documentation explaining how to get randr working with a radeon 9200?
<CarlFK> kadambi: try sfdisk
<kadambi> CarlFK, fdisk is working
<CarlFK> anyone know the xorg setting fix to keep flash from crashing firefox?
<A3n> wait... is there prism54 installed automaticly on default in ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> codo: bad idea to use sudo startx
<CarlFK> kadambi: so what is the problem?
<kadambi> CarlFK, but is there a way to make cfdisk work ?
<CarlFK> kadambi: why isn't it?
<gnomefreak> codo: use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kadambi> CarlFK, I just repartioned and its not showing
<kadambi> CarlFK, It says fatal error
<Heroin> i have a good idea for ubuntu, where shoudl i go?
<CarlFK> kadambi: I have seen bad partition tables cause cfdisk to not run - sfdisk will says "this is odd" and show the problem
<Johansson> hi
<Johansson> people, i'm really desperate here
<Pie-rate> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<A3n> me too , johansson
<Johansson> yep
<Johansson> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2487095
<Johansson> that's my problem
<Johansson> i've tried everything
<Johansson> :-/
<kadambi> CarlFK, but sfdisk is not reporting any problem
<Johansson> it took me a while to figure out what was the problem, but that's the problem
<Johansson> my ubuntu freezes randomly some time after start downloading a torrent
<Johansson> using azurues, or bittornado, qtorrent, whatever
<CarlFK> kadambi: good - I guess it is a UI problem and not the disk
<nicola> there was a command useful to mount partitions after editing the fstab *without* rebooting, can you help me ?
<kadambi> CarlFK, any ways to fix it ?
<CarlFK> nicola: mount
<jrib> nicola: sudo mount -a
<Johansson> i can't find any solution anywhere, just people with the same problem
<dmg_> I've been on a problem since this morning. I can't setup an resolution for an external monitor than the laptop panel can't support under Xorg. Of course this working fine under windows. It seems like Xorg try to read from the bios the panel resolution and downgrade the resolution so that the laptop panel can handle it. The laptop is a DELL Lattitude D610 with a ATI Radeon Mobility card. Is there anyone who have a clue to fix that problem?
<CarlFK> kadambi: kinda need more info
<we2by> Johansson, I have the same problem
<we2by> just restart networking every few hours
<nicola> thanks
<Pie-rate> driver problem probably
<gnomefreak> Johansson: all use java dont they?
<kadambi> CarlFK, FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 7: enlarged logical partitions overlap,                               Press any key to exit cfdisk
<kadambi> CarlFK, That's the errot
<Johansson> gnomefreak, no
<kadambi> CarlFK, oops error
<Johansson> bittornado uses python
<nicola> thanks
<we2by> Johansson, ^^^
<Johansson> and even i've used the text version
<Johansson> we2by, what do you mean?
<Johansson> restart networking every few hours?
<echosystm> jesus christ.
<we2by> Johansson, create a cron job that restart networking
<echosystm> i just reinstalled
<Johansson> some times it happnes just 5 min after starting my machine
<echosystm> and now x wont even load
<echosystm> :@
<we2by> Johansson, weird, mine happen after a lot of transfer
<Johansson> i use a smcwpci-g card
<Johansson> with rtl8185 driver
<enyc> hrrm
* enyc realy with rtl8008 rtl8009 rtl8019 rtl8029 rtl8139
<we2by> I have rtl2500
<CarlFK> kadambi: sfdisk -l /dev/hda (or whatever) and !paste the results
<we2by> 5200*
<Johansson> i don't know what to do
<masse> any recommendations on which version i should get....It's for a 650 mhz P III
<we2by> get another card
<Johansson> the card is brand new, i'm thinking about taking it back
<kadambi> CarlFK, Disk /dev/hda: 9729 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors/track
<kadambi> Units = cylinders of 8225280 bytes, blocks of 1024 bytes, counting from 0
<kadambi>    Device Boot Start     End   #cyls    #blocks   Id  System
<kadambi> /dev/hda1          0+   1274    1275-  10241406   83  Linux
<kadambi> /dev/hda2       1275    1339      65     522112+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<kadambi> /dev/hda3       1340    2555    1216    9767520   83  Linux
<kadambi> /dev/hda4       2556    9728    7173   57617122+   5  Extended
<Johansson> and buy another one
<kadambi> /dev/hda5       4380+   9242    4863-  39062016   83  Linux
<kadambi> /dev/hda6       9243+   9728     486-   3903763+  83  Linux
<CarlFK> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kadambi> /dev/hda7       2556+   4379    1824-  14651217   83  Linux
<Johansson> but this is supposed to be well supported
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<bagpuss> is there any easy way to setup dual monitors, or do I need to start hacking on xorg.conf?
<jrib> !xinerama | bagpuss
<ubotu> bagpuss: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<bagpuss> thanks
<CarlFK> kadambi - hda6 ends on 9728 and 7 begins on 2556 - that looks wrong
<Johansson> i've tried changing the torrent conexions to a max of 10
<Johansson> it stills freezes
* Johansson crying
<CarlFK> I need to remove flash - I did sudo apt-get remove flashplayer-mozilla flashplugin-nonfree and those are not installed.
<masse> will the latest release work well with a PIII 650mhz?
<kadambi> CarlFK, any way to fix ?
<epod> stupid frostwire and being blank in Beryl
<Johansson> masse, try xubuntu or something
<vdepizzol> CarlFK, Applications > Add/Remove, search for Flash and unmark it
<CarlFK> kadambi - hda6 ends on 9728 and 7 begins on 2556 - that looks wrong
<kadambi> CarlFK, so whats the way ?
<CarlFK> kadambi: I would delete all partitions and start over
<NeverMore1> on linuxhelp i found i can't install windows Xp if there is a linux partition
<benny99> hi, does anybody know how to disable the agpgart module ??
<NeverMore1> i was wondering if i can "delete" the linux partitions, install winzoze, then restore the linux partitions
<NeverMore1> is that possible?
<kadambi> CarlFK, but that would be costly
<kadambi> CarlFK, but if I use this geometry for sometime is it dangerous ?
<mypapit> NeverMore1: why anybody would want to do that
<CarlFK> kadambi: du no. I would backup and fix
<benny99> how can I disable that a module loads automatically at startup ??
<eseu> Hello, I was wondering what kernal version is Ubuntu currently using?
<benny99> uname -r
<basvg> hi all ... does anyone know how to get an Ipod nano to work with Ubuntu? I just plugged in the USB but nothing happens..
<Daverocks> eseu: uname -r
<enyc> eseu: do "uname -a" command
<new2u> hello all! can any one help me on Printer problem
<eseu> uname -a
<enyc> basvg: whiich iubuntversion?
<kadambi> CarlFK, If I use this geometry until this month end is it risky ?
<benny99> how can I disable that a module loads automatically at startup ??
<NeverMore1> mypapit because windows xp refuses to install if there is a linux partition on the disk
<enyc> basvg: im sure there is a ubunt wiki page on this sort of thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<basvg> enyc: dapper at the moment
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-45757b72.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
<kadambi> CarlFK, I would fix that by month end
<CarlFK> kadambi: i don't know.
<enyc> basvg: you may find it best to install 'rockbox' firmware instead of apple firmware
<mypapit> NeverMore1: that's weird.. i've installed windowsxp couple of times with linux partition on
<kadambi> CarlFK, Thanks
<enyc> basvg: I think edgy has some better ipod thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.119.252.218]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-160-106-254.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by LjL
<basvg> enyc: well ... I'm not about to tinker with the firmware just yet.. but I'll see what I can find on the wiki thanks
<enyc> basvg: but you may be better off with rockbox if that is appropriate for your ipod model as that works asa a OGG/mp3/aac player firmware
<NeverMore1> mypapit i suppose is because reiserfs
<new2u> my printer is identified correct . but it does not work
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-126-40-110.pitbpa.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@216-15-119-166.c3-0.nwt-ubr2.sbo-nwt.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-177-77-241.dhcp.hckr.nc.charter.com]  by LjL
<eseu> I'm currently using Parallels for Windows/Linux, and I was wondering is the current kernal at 2.4 or 2.6?
<enyc> basvg: the real problem is the ipod is not a generica portable audio player. the firmware needs/wants the itunes database thing nonsense and it wont play normal vorbis(.ogg) files
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-35-48-46.cable.ubr03.camd.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
<lixx> hi
<ssam> basvg, have you checked if the ipod plugin is enabled in rhythmbox music player
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<basvg> I'll follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto first..
<basvg> ssam: no, I just expected to see a pop-up saying that I can drag 'n drop mp3s to my ipod ;)
<A3n> whats "depmod -a" for?
<epod> I have a weird issue with frostwire being totally blank when I'm running Beryl.  Anyone know how I might fix that?
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<new2u> can any one help on printer problem
<sindrum> what printer?
<ssam> basvg, i would have expected that too :-) the wiki page looks like it'll help
<basvg> samitheb1rber: gtkpod seems to see my ipod ... I'll just tinker with taht a bid
<codo> gnomefreak there ?
<new2u> sindrum: its Xerox Phaser 3117: its identifyed and installed correctly but not print oput
<umarmung> epod: try to start it with XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS="1" frostwire
<epod> hm okay I'll try that umarmung
<codo> why is that my gnome rendering looks horrilbe after i installed kubuntu ?
<edge_lv> hi! i`m having a problem with apt-get update. doing it, i`m getting temporay failure resolving...
<Karthi1> can some one help me?
<Karthi1> i want best movie player to b installed in linux?
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Karthi1> tell me how to get that
<cjuner> Hi there... I got a problem with XDMCP using GDM. It works locally but not over network. Trying to connect from another computer I only get an empty screen with a cursor. What can I do?
<richee> aae chugga
<Karthi1>  i want best movie player to b installed in linux?
<richee> Karthi1: chill
<richee> Karthi1: define best :P
<LjL> i see a "Best Movie Player" on Google, but it's for Windows
<Karthi1> tell me richee..i want a best movie player which should play all formats of movie like divx, xvis etc...
<LjL> and i wouldn't trust developers who call their program like that anyway
<A3n> how do i permanently delete modules of prism54 "islsm" ?
<LjL> Karthi1: "a best"?
<LjL> !vlc | Karthi1
<ubotu> Karthi1: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<richee> Karthi1: Download xine and installed the codecs
<richee> install
<Karthi1> but how to get them....?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Karthi1 about software | Karthi1, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Karthi1 about restricted | Karthi1, see the private message from Ubotu
<Johansson> mplayer is the best
<nicola> instead of mounting the whole window  partition I'd like to mount just a directory. is it possible ?
<nicola> I tryed /dev/hdb1/audio/ /home/nicola/mp3/ ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<benny99> how can I disable the agpgart module to load at startup ??
<nicola> but there's some problem
<LjL> nicola: no
<epod> umarmung, hm no dice.  Still blank.
<A3n> islsm is preventing me to be able to configure my wireless with ndiswrapper
<nicola> ockei LjL , thanks
<LjL> nicola: /dev/hdb1/audio/ makes no sense, /dev/hdb1 is a file (specifically, a device node), not a directory
<benny99> how can I disable the agpgart module to load at startup ??
<nicola> so it's impossible to mount a specific directory, righ ?
<LjL> nicola: that i know of, yes, it's impossible. you could always mount the entire drive and make a symlink to the wanted directory though, no?
<nicola> you're right
<nicola> thanks
<A3n> how do i unload a module *forever* ?
<richee> Karthi1: apt-cache search xine
<A3n> i cant load ndiswrapper successfully because stupid prism54 with islsm is always in the way
<richee> Karthi1: or use synaptic
<Regnus> does Ubuntu server install GNOME by default?  I've installed desktop before, but last night I installed server for the first time and it looks like it is CLI only?
<Terminus> Regnus: yes, it's CLI only.
<erUSUL> Regnus: right, a server does not need gui
<codo> why is gnome rendering horrible after installing kubuntu :( ?
<escargot> Hello. I'm having trouble starting the installation. When I boot from the CD, the installer shows a beige screen and a weirdly distorted-looking window in the middle (looks like it has lines running through it). But I can't click or do anything. Could someone help me if you have time, please?
<codo> anybody has an idea ?
<LjL> codo: probably because of the gtk2-qt wrapper
<codo> so how to i restore the previous rendering :( ?
<codo> i hate the way it is looking now
<codo> gnome
<erUSUL> A3n: blacklist it... /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<air0day> Hey... The autoupdate thing upgraded a bunch of stuff on my machine and now everything is screwed up. aiglx and beryl don't work right anymore, gnome itself is behavng oddly. the whole system is a mess visually. is there any way to rollback to the last version of the packages that were installed?
<sindrum> escargot: what is your gpu?
<LjL> codo: go into KDE, run System Settings, go to Appearance (under Look and Feel), GTK Styles and Fonts, and unselect the various "Use my KDE style"
<escargot> sindrum: Nvidia 7800
<codo> cool.
<codo> :)
<A3n> erUSUL:so i just add it in blacklist and it wont load ever again?
<Malfist> Hello, I have a question about using java
<erUSUL> A3n: that's the idea (of blacklisting it)
<we2by> guys, when editing files over ftp, I can save. any fix for this?
<Malfist> when I try to run a jar using java -jar name.jar it says Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: bunnies/Main
<we2by> I'm using gedit and mounted a ftp account over my lan
<A3n> erUSUL: cant i just somehow totaly delete it?
<sindrum> escargot: Did you try running it in safe graphics?
<erUSUL> A3n: you will get it back the next time you upgrade the kernel package...
<sindrum> escargot: Dont no if that will matter wortha try
<escargot> sindrum: no, because I can't use my keyboard on the selection screen. I have to wait 30 seconds, then it starts the installer...
<escargot> sindrum: But I don't know if that's an ubuntu problem. It's a USB keyboard.
<codo> my bad .. can you paste it again ? LjL ?
<LjL> codo: go into KDE, run System Settings, go to Appearance (under Look and Feel), GTK Styles and Fonts, and unselect the various "Use my KDE style"
<A3n> erUSUL: ok i'll just blacklist all the islsm and prism54 shit
<ubuuuu> sindrum: can u help on printer! I cant understand why my printer is not printing ! please reply
<codo> Danke! :)
<LjL> codo: if that fails, you could perhaps try just removing the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package
<codo> okay
<sindrum> ubuuu: probably not. what is your printer?
<cjuner> Hi there... I got a problem with XDMCP using GDM. It works locally but not over network. Trying to connect from another computer I only get an empty screen with a cursor. What can I do?
<air0day> firefox won't start up normally anymore either. these updates COMPLTELY destroyed my system. how do i roll back?
<ubuuuu> sindrum: i m using Xerox phaser 3117! i m new2u
<sindrum> Ohh right that one
<LjL> air0day: no, you can't roll back automatically. and it isn't easy manually, either
<sindrum> na sorry. check over at ubuntu forums there good at helping out if not here
<air0day> LjL, how do i do it manually then?  I have no choice.  The system is unusuable.  if I can't roll back, I'm wiping ubuntu and putting windows back on.  This is garbage.
<ubuuuu> OK! sindrum wats the link
<LjL> air0day: note that if you have Beryl and stuff installed and their repositories enabled, those messy updates probably didn't come from the Ubuntu repositories, but from the repositories of those things
<sindrum> ubuuu: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<air0day> beryl and the like isnt what got updated, xserver and a bunch of gnome stuff did
<LjL> air0day: if you are willing to put your system into the hands of third party repositories, that possibly contain experimental stuff (and labelled as such), yes, they can make your system garbage
<basvg> crap, banshee doesn't see the ipod
<air0day> okay, how do i check what repositories my stuff came from?
<LjL> air0day: remove the packages that were updated, unselect the repositories (edgy-updates, whatever) they came from, and install them again
<LjL> air0day: "apt-cache policy packagename"
<air0day> okay hang on
<air0day> i have to start the terminal program
<air0day> it takes about 2 minutes to come up now
<LjL> air0day: that will probably mean you'll be left without an X server and GNOME and all after you uninstall them, though, so you'll have to install them back using only a textmode terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@217.145.241.102 *!*@222.90.239.207 *!*@cs181240129.pp.htv.fi]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<air0day>  500 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/main Packages
<air0day> is that the third party unsafe one?
<LjL> air0day: no, that's an ubuntu repository
<A3n> erUSUL: cant i rmmod prism54 ?
<air0day> okay then
<apokryphos> air0day: the ubuntu.com is a clue :P
<A3n> instead of blacklist
<air0day> thats what i thought
<A3n> you know what i'll do both
<air0day> that means, these updates came from the official repo
<LjL> air0day: can you obtain a list of all packages that were updated?
<air0day> not some third party one
<air0day> ljl, yeah, im looking at it right now
<LjL> air0day: yes, though they could still conflict with third party stuff possibly
<air0day> beryl is not running on the system ljl
<air0day> i had to kill it to make the system run at all
<LjL> air0day: so the symptoms right now are, exactly?
<air0day> 1. all of my programs take forever to start up. starting the terminal takes about 2 minutes now
<kira> Hi all! Some body has the same phenomenon like me? Ubuntu 6.06 WLAN Card detectet all right, Card findes the ESSID it is the right WeP Key but i can get network connection?
<air0day> 2. starting firefox is impossible. if the window ever comes up, it has no controls on it, and it cannot be used
<kira> hi
<air0day> 3. ktorrent adds its system tray icon to my desktop in the upper left corner, rather than the tray
<hoelk__> kira: have a similar problem, thoug only tested it in a network without wep
<air0day> and 4, WHEN BERYL IS RUNNING (which it is not right now) things are all wacky and nothing works right
<hoelk__> didnt find any solution till now though
<hoelk__> :(
<air0day> meaning, shadows blink on and off, the caption bar wont drag, min/max/X buttons are missing, etc
<LjL> air0day: sounds irritating enough. let's forget about Beryl for a moment... slow starting of programs is weird. do text-mode programs also take long to start?
<raghu206> i am using edgy when i turnoff the system the process is going well but atlast i shud manually turnoff the powerbutton why so ?
<kira> is there a better tool the then networkadmin of gnome?
<Daynah> I just moved in with someone who has a logitech mouse, and so do I. The mice are interfering. We can't figure out how to reset them so they're sync up to the right computers. Does anyone know how? (I have a mediaplay, I don't know what he has)
<air0day> no, text mode stuff seems fine
<LjL> air0day: can you pastebin the list of updated packages? (though i'm using KDE, so i'm not sure i can be of too much help)
<bic> giorno a tutti
<LjL> !it | bic
<ubotu> bic: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<air0day> what is pastebin?
<bic> ^^
<LjL> Ubotu, tell air0day about pastebin | air0day, see the private message from Ubotu
<air0day> no, i cannot use pastebin
<air0day> because i cannot launch a web browser.
<codo> hmm better now
<codo> but still uglier :(
<codo> slightly
<codo> LjL If i remove that wrapper
<codo> KDE looks will suffer ?
<LjL> air0day: well, you could install Dillo or something. but just paste in a query with me
<codo> you suggested removing a package right ?
<LjL> codo: no, KDE apps will still look fine
<tom47> kira hoelk this helped me through my probs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager?highlight=%28manager%29%7C%28network%29
<LjL> codo: that package is made to make GTK/Gnome apps look like Qt/KDE ones
<mike1o> i want to make a bootable usb stick with syslinux but i cant load my kernel
<crshburn> << new member of this community, hello all
<crshburn> \o/
<codo> which package should i remove ?
<coz_> crshburn, welcome
<crshburn> ty ty
<w1ndow> does anyone know the location of the little ubuntu icon that is used for the main menu?
<codo> LjL which package should i remove ?
<LjL> codo: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package
<air0day> ljl, did you get my message?
<LjL> air0day: yes
<FabienD> hi all. did anyone of you successfully run WSAD 5 ?
<UbuntuRob> Hey guys
<coz_> w1ndow, I believe it is under /usr/sahre/pixmaps
<willskills> ello everyone :)
<w1ndow> cheers
<rajiv_nair> hi
<codo> LjL thanks :)
<coz_> w1ndow, actually that may be incorrect
<coz_> w1ndow, not sure
<w1ndow> kk i have a look around
<LjL> air0day: i've pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36054/ in case anybody else wants to have a look
<willskills> guys I have a question about teamspeak; I am trying to use my usb headset, my default soundcard is set for everything, but I want to seperately set my usb headset for teamspeak
<air0day> my hunch is the libgtk* packages screwed up the slow-running program stuff, and *xorg screwed up beryl
<willskills> and the only way to do it is by /dev/sda
<willskills> and I dont know what my headset is
<UbuntuRob> How do I get XChat to Install on Ubuntu 6.10?
<coz_> UbuntuRob, sudo apt-get install xchat
<coz_> willskills, have you looked in alsamixer?
<vdepizzol> Ubugtu, or go to Aplications > Add/remove > Xchat
<LjL> air0day: in a moment i'll give you instructions to downgrade. note though, no guarantees, it might mess things up more for all i know
<LjL> !downgrade
<willskills> coZz_ how do I do that?
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<air0day> goody
<coz_> willskills, open a terminal and type in alsamixer
<we2by> !chm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coz_> willskills, you can alternatively sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<willskills> nah its ok
<willskills> its running
<LjL> !gnochm | we2by
<ubotu> gnochm: CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1 (edgy), package size 136 kB, installed size 700 kB
<willskills> ill take this to pm
<air0day> even kde apps take forever to start up
<air0day> my system is hosed. why did these packages get made public?
<frogzoo> air0day: ordinarily a package can't hose your system - very strange behaviour
<we2by> looks like my gnomepanle just hang
<we2by> :(
<air0day> this is really frustrating.. im trying so hard to switch to linux permanently, in spite of a multitude of problems with it, most of which have been related to something linux is supposed to be good at (file networking), but i kept with it... now this happens
<air0day> i feel like linux is actively pushing me back to windows
<roler> how do I get metacty's composite manager to work?
<nolimitsoya> air0day, what has happend, exactly?
<air0day> nolimit: upgraded a bunch of packages and it completely hosed the system. its unusable right now. i cant even start a web browser
<nolimitsoya> air0day, upgraded how? define hosed. :)
<LjL> nolimitsoya: GUI applications are extremely slow to start up, and some show strange behaviors (Firefox doesn't start, and doesn't show GUI controls even when it does starts; KTorrent puts tray icon outside of the tray) - this after an automatic update as described at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36054/
<air0day> upgraded by clicking the orange star in my tray and saying "install"
<tom47> airOday were you only using official ubuntu repositories?
<Daynah> holy cow. I cannot use a mouse ><  does anyone know how to fix the crosstalk between a Logitech Mediaplay mouse and a Logitech Mx1000?
<Evdawg> yo; noob question: i wiped my windows partition and reformatted it reiserfs, how do i mount it with full acces for normal users WITHOUT editing /etc/fstab?
<nolimitsoya> air0day, id say something has gone terribly wrong...
<air0day> tom47: i have beryl installed, but thats not what got upgraded
<nolimitsoya> air0day, beryl is experimental
<LjL> my suggestion was to try a downgrade using the command line at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36056/ , but somehow i'm not optimistic on this
<Johansson> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2487095
<Johansson> any idea with that?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: he doesn't have Beryl running right now though
<air0day> nolimit: thats fine, which is why i disabled it
<air0day> i think its still running aiglx though
<air0day> could that be the problem?
<Daynah> air0day: did you do anything to your system before you upgraded? Or was it the rare-as-a-unicorn clean install, you didn't change a thing?
<nolimitsoya> air0day, are the packages fully configured? what happens if you try 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<cjuner> Hi there... I got a problem with XDMCP using GDM. It works locally but not over network. Trying to connect from another computer I only get an empty screen with a cursor. What can I do?
<dfcarney> Evdawg: type "man mount" to read about the mount command.  You'll also want to read up on file permissions (in order to allow normal users to read/write from it).
<Sandman32> did you install aiglx as a different session?  If so reboot, and choose a different session when you log back in
<nolimitsoya> air0day, are you still running accelerated, or vesa?
<air0day> daynah: ive been using the system for a month, so ive changed all sorts of stuff. however,  i hadnt changed anything in weeks, then did this upgrade, then got hosed
<air0day> sand: ive rebooted twice
<air0day> nolimit: i have no idea
<Sandman32> did you choose a different session on reboot?
<air0day> i went with the same session i always run
<nolimitsoya> air0day, check :) since you have an xserver upgrade there, id think youre in vesa right now
<air0day> i don't know what you're talking about nolimit, where do i check that
<LjL> air0day: grep vesa /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya> air0day, check /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<dabaR> can I chat to people using skype through ekiga?
<tom47> airOday have you checked, using top, what is using yr resources?
<air0day> the grep doesnt return anything
<Daynah> air0day: a long long time ago, I tried to install something or another with my mouse (this mouse gives me issues, as you see) then, like two months later, there was an update to the file I attempted to mess with (I didn't even accomplish what I meant to, and I THOUGHT I had reverted back) some big huge deal happened. It was bad.
<nolimitsoya> tom47, lets do one thing at a time, should we :)
<air0day> i ran dpkg-reconfigure and its hanging in the terminal
<air0day> is it a gnome app?
<nolimitsoya> air0day, no, its a cli app
<air0day> tom: my resources are almost nothing.
<nolimitsoya> air0day, hanging is it? did you do the 'sudo apt-get install -f'?
<air0day> oh, of course. sudo apt-get install -f... when do i runt his?
<nolimitsoya> now, in a terminal
<kuja> How can I change the behavior or update-grub to not add hdd as the root, but instead add hdb?
<kuja> Because hdd is NOT my root.
<kuja> s/or/of/
<nolimitsoya> kuja, /etc/fstab
<air0day> okay what am i looking at it to do?
<dabaR> kuja: so it does hd(4,X)?
<nolimitsoya> air0day, press enter and see what falls out :)
<kuja> nolimitsoya: Okay, what do I do in /etc/fstab?
<air0day> libgpgme6
<kuja> dabaR: No, it does root=/dev/hdd2, when it should be root=/dev/hdb2
<nolimitsoya> kuja, sudo nano /etc/fstab <- now change the / mount to the partition you want
<kuja> nolimitsoya: I already did.
<nolimitsoya> kuja, then reboot
<dabaR> kuja: in menu.lst?
<kuja> nolimitsoya: I never had a problem booting (I just had to alter the GRUB line)
<kuja> I want to change the root device that GRUB finds.
<air0day> libgpgme6 is the only thing it mentions
<kuja> err, update-grub finds
<minimec> Hi folks. Anyone of using imwheel? unfortunally the #imwheel channel is empty.
<kuja> nolimitsoya: If I reboot, will update-grub see it as hdb?
<saladin> i have been struggling for the past few weeks trying to install ubuntu. this will be my last week trying unless someone can help me. the error i am getting is "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<nolimitsoya> kuja, i dont follow you... do you have several installed systems?
<kuja> Yes, I do.
<nolimitsoya> air0day, getting anywhere?
<dabaR> saladin: your installation fails?
<kuja> The problem of this occurred because I installed Ubuntu while my harddrives were on the second IDE cable.
<LjL> air0day: apt-get -f install? it shouldn't mention *anything*, unless you have broken packages. run it again and see if it still complains
<air0day> nolimit? what? i ran the thing you said and told you what it spit out...
<dabaR> kuja: grub reads the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, afaik.
<air0day> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<air0day>   libgpgme6
<kuja> dabaR: Yes, now what does update-grub read?
<nolimitsoya> air0day, i was asking if it fixed anything :)
<air0day> no
<kuja> I need to change whereever it's getting hdd from to hdb
<air0day> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Daynah> Does anyone know how to help me reset my mouse :( it's getting cross talk and I can't control it
<LjL> air0day: ah, nevermind, that one is alright actually
<dabaR> kuja: the man page does not talk about it?
<saladin> yes with the above error.  i googled this error and even found this to be a known bug on the ubuntu website,but no one can say what the solution is. just hit and miss
<kuja> dabaR: I've been searching for an hour (and I've read the man page)
<air0day> oh wait
<air0day> what the shit
<kuja> I figured this must be some Ubuntu-specific update-grub thing.
<frogzoo> kuja: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<minimec> so my question is about @priority in .imwheelrc I would like to have some mouse buttons in irssi, but this is not working as I want.
<air0day> firefox just started
<dabaR> kuja: afaik also, it should also not read device nodes, but devices
<air0day> in a reasonable amount of time
<kuja> frogzoo: Yes, I know what it is, grr
<kuja> frogzoo: Read carefully: I want to change the default hdd that update-grub generates to make it generate hdb from now on.
<nolimitsoya> air0day, day tro 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-input-all xutils x11-common xbase-clients && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<frogzoo> kuja: that's where update-grub gets the device name
<air0day> ktorrent, however, appeared for one second and then died
<kuja> menu.lst isn't very helpful in that department.
<frogzoo> kuja: yes it is
<air0day> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for xserver-xorg, probably a dependency cycle.
<dabaR> frogzoo: actually, it writes that file...
<LjL> dependency cycle? nice
<dabaR> kuja: when you run update-grub, do you have hdd mounted as root? you need to chroot, then.
<nolimitsoya> kuja, wich drive is hdb or hdd depends on where it is connected. things could be just right the way they are. if you dont have severalinstalls on diffrent drives, and it boots ok, you shouldnt change anything
<kuja> frogzoo: So where is it?
<frogzoo> kuja: look for a line with 'kopt='
<ValMarko> How can I change from Gnome desktop to KDE desktop?
<air0day> ktorrent is starting normally now too
<air0day> what the hell did install -f do?
<kuja> frogzoo: Do I edit the comment-looking directive of it? Or do I add one without a hash?
<gop> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Daverocks> ValMarko: have you installed kde?
<LjL> air0day: nothing
<dabaR> ValMarko: you install kubuntu-desktop, and choose from gdm.
<LjL> air0day: can you exclude hardware problems? i.e. bad RAM, bad HD...?
<nolimitsoya> LjL, counsil here, would you think itd be a good idea to flush (--purge) xorg, and autoremove, to then reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<saladin> can anyone me with my question ?
<wheels3572> How can I change my time in Xubuntu It seems to not to wanna click when I click on the time in the panel
<ShereKhan> Hello, please help me, what is the name for a channel for absolute begginer with Ubuntu and Linux
<air0day> ljl: the timing of my problems combined with the timing of the upgrades makes the upgrades the obvious culprit
<ValMarko> From synaptic. Where do I go to change it?
<wheels3572> Is there  a CLI command to change the time and date that way tha twill bring up a GUI?
<dabaR> saladin: what cd do you have? the desktop? have you tried alternate?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: i think it could be worth trying, but perhaps not right now, since it'll take quite long. i think i'd try other routes first
<frogzoo> kuja: leave the comment in - that's needed for how it works - just set the root=  to whatever
<dfcarney> saladin: at the end of one of those googled sites, someone claims to have the answer in that they state that Grub has been improperly setup (re: the swap partition).  Did you see that?
<Sandman32> Val-marko: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   Then restart, on the bottom left you will have sessions, choose kubuntu
<air0day> programs are starting normally now, and i have no idea why
<dabaR> wheels3572: your gui does not start cause of wrong time and date?
<kuja> frogzoo: Thank you. I will try that.
<wheels3572> dabaR, Yeah the GUI for the clock itself I cant access
<saladin> dabaR:will that make a difference
<LjL> nolimitsoya: like a memtest and perhaps using VESA, and also a run of debsums to see if any files might be corrupted
<gop> !time
<kuja> frogzoo: Yes, that's what it was. It was the "commented" kopt.
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<kuja> I would have never figured.
<dabaR> wheels3572: date changes time. I forget the syntax... something like sudo date -S "Jan 4, 2005"
<dabaR> wheels3572: -s
<LjL> air0day: it would help if you were able to pastebin stuff to us. if your firefox still can't run reliably, can you try "sudo apt-get install dillo" (that's a lightweight web browser that will hopefully work)?
<air0day> i have firefox working now
<air0day> what do you want me to paste?
<dabaR> saladin: it may, you used the desktop CD?
<kuja> frogzoo: Thank you.
<saladin> dabaR:yes
<LjL> air0day: nothing for now. what i suggest is "sudo apt-get install debsums", then "debsums -v OK", and pastebin the output of that
<air0day> whoa! beryl is working normally now too
<air0day> seriously, install -f didnt do anything at all?
<LjL> air0day: sorry, bad command. i meant "debsums | grep -v OK"
<dabaR> saladin: try the other one, if you want, no harm in trying, you said you spent quite a bit of time on it already. dfcarney maybe has a point too..
<LjL> air0day: from what you've said it output, i'd say no
<air0day> well.. im very confused then
<randytuggle> how can i successfully instal wine on 6.10?
<LjL> air0day: you didn't execute my command line for downgrading, did you?
<air0day> everything is behaving correctly now
<air0day> ljl: no
<LjL> air0day: well, it's precisely the fact that the problems are so intermittent that makes me think you could have something with the hardware
<nolimitsoya> air0day, install -f should have tryed to fix any problem you where having with incomplete installations. are you sure the only output was what you said?
<air0day> well, i dont think so
<air0day> what was it
<wheels3572> hmmmmmmmm
<air0day> nolimit: pretty sure
<LjL> air0day: can't paste it here, it is long. it was the very long one i pasted in a query to you
<air0day> ljl: i really, really, really doubt its hardware
<LjL> air0day: this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36056/
<LjL> air0day: but don't run it anyway
<air0day> oh that. no, i didnt do that
<LjL> air0day: well do the debsums thing for now, "sudo apt-get install debsums ; debsums | grep -v OK", that will tell us if there's any corrupted files
<LjL> or at least it should
<nomin> randytuggle: HOWTO Setup Wine:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine  <----------the best wine howto I've found
<neonempyr> Which package contains the GTK+ headers?
<randytuggle> cool! thanks nomin
<ValMarko> Can somebody help me? :) :) I just want to change from gnome desktop to kde. I have already everything installed
<air0day> okay, its outputting a lot of stuff
<LjL> !info libgtk2.0-dev | neonempyr
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2511 kB, installed size 9096 kB
<neonempyr> valmarko: apt-get install kde-desktop
<Sandman32> Valmarko did you change the session on reboot?
<LjL> air0day: that's normal. whether it's bad or not depends what stuff it lists
<saladin> dfcarney: how do i access grub while installing ?
<nolimitsoya> ValMarko, that will be messy, and willbe blending gtk and qt applications. dont doit, unless you are sure thats what you want
<neonempyr> thx LjL
<dfcarney> saladin: can you access it during boot?
<dfcarney> saladin: or do you even get that far?
<Sandman32> second no thank you from Valmarko nice...
<wheels3572> I give up I will just let the date be stuck lol
<saladin> dfcarney: no i am trying to install ubuntu , i just get dumped by a busybox prompt
<air0day> this is weird though. the minimize buttons sometimes dont work
<air0day> but thats in beryl now
<raghu206> i am using edgy when i turnoff the system the process is going well but atlast i shud manually turnoff the powerbutton why so ?
<LjL> air0day: bah, everything in Beryl sometimes works and sometimes doesn't for me, so i can't say anything about that
<Sandman32> air0day sometimes that happens to me, but if I right click on the beryl icon and choose reload window manager it fixes it
<air0day> well, it had been working great until this ;)
<dfcarney> saladin: let me poke around on the web for a bit...  rbr
<dfcarney> brb, rather :)
<saladin> dfcarney: thanks
<i7ch> is downloading and the kernel (2.6.19) from the Fesity repos and installing it on Edgy like to screw things up?
<LjL> i7ch: yes
<air0day> er, now my keyboard isnt working in galeon
<i7ch> how usable is Feisty, anyways?
<LjL> i7ch: from the #ubuntu+1 topic - "Feisty is very broken at the moment - prepare to chroot in if any of the updates have broken your system so it doesn't boot"
<Sandman32> its useable till a new package breaks it ;)
<LjL> air0day: is the debsums finished yet?
<i7ch> LjL, heh
<air0day> yeah
<air0day> i just pasted it
<air0day> which was hard, with no keyboard
<A3n> IT WORKS!
<LjL> air0day: ouch =) what's the URL?
<A3n> my internet works
<ryanpg> hi all... I'm trying to get php5 working with apache2, I' ve followed several of the howto's but whenever I point a browser to testphp.php it prompts me to open or download the file, what could I be missing?
<air0day> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36060/
<A3n> after rmmod islsm modules and adding it to blacklist
<LjL> ryanpg: try 1) "chmod a+x testphp.php"  2) "sudo a2enmod php5"
<LjL> ryanpg: (that is, try 1 first, and if it still doesn't work, try 2)
<ryanpg> LjL, ty I'll try that
<i7ch> ljl, what do you recommend if i need a newer kernel to fix some SATA issue causing frequent freezes? i compiled my own kernel successfully, but it turned out i needed to compile an ipw3945 module and that caused me some problems.
<tom47> LjL i ran that debsums command you gave before .... the result is 17 fails and 48 no md5sums ..... should i worry?
<Slike> hello, how do I restore the default Ubuntu bootscreen (edgy)? additionally installing kubuntu-desktop has replaced it by its own...
<ryanpg> LjL, 1 didn't work and 2 reports: "This module is already enabled!"
<LjL> tom47: probably not. some FAILED are normal (not sure why, probably the files get modified by postinst scripts...), and unfortunately there are a few packages that come with no checksums
<dfcarney> saladin: did you try the steps mentioned here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884
<dfcarney> saladin: ?
<LjL> air0day: that looks OK, except perhaps for the pango entry. hold on
<saladin> dfcarney: let me take a look
<dfcarney> saladin: also, what kind of hardware do you have?  Have you tried using a Live CD or another version of Ubuntu?
<tom47> LjL ok ty
<ufoz> hi, is there a tool to rename files from UPPER to lower case ?
<Arigato> how do I download .nzb files?
<dfcarney> ufoz: perl :)
<ismail> i need to add extra codecs for xgine where can i get them
<LjL> ufoz: "man rename"
<nolimitsoya> !codecs | ismail
<ubotu> ismail: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frogzoo> !codecs | ismail
<LjL> air0day: try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libpango1.0-common"
<tom47> !restricted formats |ismail
<ryanpg> LjL, I think php is segfaulting somehow :(
<ufoz> Unrecognized character \xE2 at (eval 1) line 1.
<ismail> frogzoo yup
<ismail> for wma, dvd playback
<saladin> dfcarney: i cannot try any of those options as i cannot install ubuntu or boot off a live cd
<LjL> ryanpg: hm, what if you run the script using "php testscript.php"?
<air0day> ljl: done
<dfcarney> saladin: just so that i'm clear, you're getting this error on a Live CD?
<we2by> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<we2by> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<we2by> !mp3
<we2by> ??
<LjL> air0day: restart X and see if it's helped
<saladin> dfcarney:  i boot off the live cd so i can install ubuntu , am i doing something wrong
<air0day> helped with what? everything is working now :)
<treepio> I have an ubuntu 5.1 livecd, what versions of gcc, glibc and kernel does it use ?
<LjL> air0day: wait, perhaps try also "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xfonts-scalable" (shouldn't help, but shouldn't hurt)
<LjL> air0day: including ktorrent?
<dfcarney> saladin: i'm simply asking whether or not booting the Live CD works.  Does it?  :)
<air0day> yeah it seems to be
<LjL> !info gcc | breezy
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<saladin> dfcarney:  no it does not work
<LjL> !info gcc breezy
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.1-3 (breezy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<air0day> sadly though, if the install -f wasnt supposed to fix it, i imagine this will all happen again
<dfcarney> saladin: and you have this same error?
<saladin> dfcarney:  yes
<dfcarney> saladin: and which versions have you tried?
<LjL> !info linux breezy | treepio
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.12.16.1 (breezy), package size 21 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ryanpg> LjL, err... I'm not sure php is install as a "command"
<saladin> dfcarney: i tried dapper and edgy desktop
<LjL> ryanpg: then make sure you have "php5-cli" installed
<dfcarney> saladin: ok.  and what kind of hardware do you have?
<treepio> LjL: ?
<LjL> treepio: you asked for the versions, i gave you the version. as for glibc, the package is called libc6
<LjL> !info libc6 breezy | treepio
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1 (breezy), package size 4758 kB, installed size 16160 kB
<saladin> dfcarney: intel motherboard - core 2 duo with 2gb ram
<treepio> LjL: I have it on CD, just asking before hazzling with it in vmware
<LjL> treepio: ok, didn't i answer your question?
<dfcarney> saladin: is the hard drive connected to the motherboard, or to some controller (PCI) card?
<treepio> !info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 159 kB, installed size 328 kB
<LjL> treepio: just look at what ubotu says now
<LjL> !info libc6 breezy
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1 (breezy), package size 4758 kB, installed size 16160 kB
<LjL> !info linux breezy
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.12.16.1 (breezy), package size 21 kB, installed size 48 kB
<dfcarney> saladin: is this a laptop?
<LjL> !info gcc breezy
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.1-3 (breezy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<treepio> LjL: I'm not running ubuntu
<ryanpg> LjL, figured it out... for some reason php5 was segfaulting, installing php4 works
<treepio> /lib/libc.so.6
<LjL> treepio: *look at the messages from Ubotu*. Ubotu, the bot
<saladin> dfcarney: 2 hard drives on the motherboard - i disabled one by unplugging it but same results
<j0wbl4ck> i'm find ubuntu guide, anybody help please?
<saladin> dfcarney: no ,this is not a laptop
<treepio> heh
<dabaR> j0wbl4ck: for sure
<LjL> treepio: <ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1 (breezy), package size 4758 kB, installed size 16160 kB    <ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.12.16.1 (breezy), package size 21 kB, installed size 48 kB    <ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.1-3 (breezy),
<LjL> package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dfcarney> saladin: have you run any other Linux distro on this system, such as Debian or Fedora?
<dfcarney> saladin: sorry for all of the questions; i'm just trying to narrow things down
<tom47> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j0wbl4ck> u have links, books etc?
<johndoetje> search google for 'ubuntu guide'
<saladin> dfcarney: no , i just download knoppix and i am going to try that.the problem is i was so happy with dapper and this issue is forcing me to another distro
<treepio> LjL: thanks, just I can't see version 5.1 anywhere.. I'll boot and see :)
<A3n> how do i make items in a directory show as a list instead of icons ?
<meggamorty> is there any way to make Freenode indentify you automatically when you connect?
<LjL> treepio: it's called 5.10, not 5.1, and it's also known as "Breezy Badger". and it's old.
<LjL> !breezy | treepio
<ubotu> treepio: breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<saladin> dfcarney: is debian as good as ubuntu  in terms of useability
<A3n> i got 1800 songs in a directory and i want it to show as a list because its not that fun trying to find something if they are all icons
<LjL> treepio: it's not obsoleted yet, but it'll be in April. the current versions are 6.06 (Dapper Drake) and 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<dfcarney> saladin: well, Ubuntu is based off of Debian's packages...but there's a lot more manual configuration involved.
<treepio> LjL: ok didn't know that, I have 2 shiny new original RED CD's here Version 5.10 for your PC. just wondered if I could boot from it and compile stuff.
<air0day> alright everything seems okay.  i'm sure i'll be back when it all breaks again though. thanks everyone
<tom47> A3n are you using gnome?
<A3n> i think i am
<A3n> shipped cd
<dfcarney> saladin: i think i missed something you said before.  you say that you were happy with Dapper?  When did you use it?  On this system?
<dfcarney> saladin: I'm confused.
<j0wbl4ck> thanks johndoetje
<LjL> treepio: you won't be able to compile stuff out of the box, because the compiler is not installed. i believe it's on the CD, however, so you can just type "sudo apt-get build-essential" to have it working (you need a decent amount of RAM, though).
<saladin> dfcarney: i do not have the time to do alot of configuring. what will be the closest distro to ubuntu. simplymepis
<saladin> dfcarney: dapper is running off an old laptop i have
<LjL> treepio: still, if you're going to compile programs that require various libraries, you'll need to fetch those libraries' headers from the internet
<treepio> LjL: thanks, but I needed a CD to boot and compile stuff with for a different system..
<tom47> A3n then the file browser is called nautilus and on the rh-ish sdie you sill probbaly see a drop down box that is showing "View as Icons" ... change this to "View as List"
<mike1o> i want to make a bootable usb stick with syslinux but i cant load my kernel...
<treepio> LjL: Thanks for your help
<LjL> treepio: that might work, if the other system doesn't have too different versions of libc6
<treepio> 2.5
<johndoetje> thanks tom47
<LjL> treepio: well, i don't know, you can try
<dreamer> damnit, I can't open my cdrom-tray :/
<treepio> LjL: thank you
<dfcarney> saladin: i'm not sure about edgy or dapper, but I believe that there's an 'expert mode' for installation purposes.  I think that you'll need to use that if you want to check out/tweak the GRUB configuration.
<LjL> dreamer: not with a mounted CD in, no :)
<nolimitsoya> dreamer, have you tried the eject command?
<treepio> dreamer: unmount your cdrom
<A3n> ow right tom47, *stupid* of me :p
<A3n> just didnt see it
<saladin> dfcarney: how do enable this feature ?
<dreamer> how can I easily unmount it?
<dfcarney> saladin: if you want to try another distro, then i suggest Fedora Core.  I don't like it too much (I prefer Debian and Ubuntu), but it may work out for you (if you're unwilling to read up on the expert-mode installation procedures).
<wheels3572> dabaR, Ok no matter waht I do I cant change my time or date on my computer.
<nolimitsoya> dreamer, either rightclick on the desktop icon and select 'eject', or type 'eject <mount point>' in a terminal
<dfcarney> saladin: i'm looking into that right now.
<wheels3572> it's like it's the clock and calendar are locked down
<treepio> wheels3572: is using vista :))
<dfcarney> How does one enter 'expert mode' when installing Ubuntu?
<johndoetje> which other good ubuntu irc channels there are?
<dreamer> thank you nolimitsoya
<wheels3572> treepio, Im using Xubuntu
<tom47> A3n you could also try using rhythmbox which has quite a good music organising caability
<nolimitsoya> dfcarney, there is none. though, there is an alternate cli install cd for advanced installs
<nolimitsoya> !alternate | dfcarney
<LjL> dfcarney: you need the Alternate CD for that
<ubotu> dfcarney: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<nolimitsoya> dreamer, np :)
<dfcarney> saladin: there you go.
<treepio> wheels3572: No, I installed ubuntu once, and before I know it my entire harddsike were repartitioned.. never tried it since :)
<dfcarney> LjL: thanks!
<kzv> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dfcarney> nolimitsoya: thanks also.
<wheels3572> treepio, I LOVE ubuntu actually it's awesome :).  Just waiting for more support on my Network card
<finalbeta> Could I make this "arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 32000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay -" use ESD?
<LjL> treepio, it *does* ask you wether you want to erase the entire drive, resize partitions or use the free space only (if any)... then if you just click "OK" without looking, that will happen ;)
<saladin> dfcarney: thanks , i really want to stick with ubuntu, i hope there is torrent file ,thanks again
<treepio> wheels3572: more support?. not working ?
<dfcarney> saladin: from what i was able to find about your problem, it seems that the standard installation procedure misconfigures GRUB and points it to the wrong partition.
<h08817> I installed the old hoary edition just because I have it (I know its old) and then when the installation was done it couldn't make its first boot. I got grub 17 error any idea what I can do?
<h08817> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<treepio> LjL: it's evil I tell you, EVIL ! :)
<wheels3572> treepio, not under Ubuntu no.  It's the bcm 43xx series that's needs reverse engineering to get it to work correctly
<dfcarney> saladin: if that doesn't work out then please try this forum again.  i'd hate to think that you'd be forced into another distro.
<treepio> wheels3572: buy a cheap nic on ebay, less that a $.
<LjL> treepio: ok, granted, perhaps "Erase the entire drive" shouldn't be the option that's checked by default
<treepio> wheels3572: + shipping offc
<r3dbranh> can anyone help me configure lirc please
<treepio> LjL: No it shouldn't.
<wheels3572> treepio, Yeah but I gotta make sure it's not running the bcm43xx series chipset otherwise im back in the same boat again lol
<saladin> dfcarney: i will start downloading now and will come back again. thanks for your help
<nolimitsoya> LjL, id prefer it was impossible to press ok/continue without making a conscious choice...
<nolimitsoya> LjL, perhaps a bugreport? :)
<treepio> wheels3572: buy some 8139 nic, old , cheap and reliable.
<dfcarney> saladin: no problem.  sorry that we couldn't solve your problem right away.
<LjL> nolimitsoya: well, pressing OK is supposed to *be* a conscious choice :P perhaps it's worth a bugreport, but i'd have to re-check the installation process before submitting one, i don't entirely remember what it looks like
<wheels3572> treepio,  this is for my laptop though not my desktop that I need the correct working Nic card
<saladin> dfcarney: no problem, i have not given up yet
<treepio> wheels3572: get an old nic.. a 3com almost always work.
<AnAnt> how do I set a label of an *existing* ext3 partition ?
<wheels3572> treepio, ok ty
<wheels3572> brb got an idea on something
<nolimitsoya> LjL, me neither :) clicking ok by accident o not understanding what the diffrent options are thinking the default must be ok, is an issue imo, if its layed out the way that erase entire drive is default...
<reddragon3668> is there a way to change the fonts in a terminal? With the exception of gnome-terminal, all my terminals (xterm, aterm, Eterm) have fonts that are way too small. In some, shift/+ works, but not near enough.
<treepio> wheels3572: make sure it's 1 or 2 years old, then your 99% sure you have a driver with no problems
<nolimitsoya> AnAnt, tried gparted?
<AnAnt> nolimitsoya: nope
<treepio> wheels3572: and the old cards are cheap as ... ubuntu.. haha.. .. sorry j/k =)
<LjL> AnAnt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<nolimitsoya> AnAnt, 'sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted'
<susscorfa> !acer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<treepio> Nice bot.,
<treepio> late, and thanks for the info LjL
<AnAnt> e2label
<AnAnt> thakns
<LjL> nolimitsoya: i think it's either erase, or resize by default, i don't remember. but even if it's resize, well, resizing partitions is still dangerous
<susscorfa> what to do if my acer won't boot from life cd (tryed no apic and save grafics)
<LjL> (no matter what people say about it)
<nolimitsoya> LjL, agreed :)
<syper> someone mail me ubuntu on a cd
<nolimitsoya> syper, that will bomb your inbox. download foryourself instead :)
<h08817> syper,  off the site u can get it
<Lynoure> syper: Where are you located? Assuming you are asking for sending a physical cd
<h08817> syper, and if not have them snail mail it to you
<nolimitsoya> syper, or do you want a physical disc? contact shipit if you do
<syper> yeah i dont want to dl it..
<jerp> this page should be edited or removed ... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268036&highlight=beryl  ... it directs one to edit their source.list with the beerorkid webpage file but then then directs the person to, on the same file put "Go to the very bottom of the file, and just below the [servers]  section, add:  0=Xgl"
<syper> i just want one shipped
<syper> for free? :D
<syper> any sites?
<nolimitsoya> syper, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<raphael> any xchat user here?
<syper> cheers
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | raphael
<ubotu> raphael: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lynoure> Shipit can take weeks, though. Unless they have gotten faster.
<raphael> hum humm.. so...  anyone knows how to make the userlist appear in xchat? (i don't see people in the channel)
<jerp> raphael, I use xchat
<jamesbrose> Could sombody help me get my microphone to work with edgy?
<QwertyM> raphael, dont use XChat-Gnome
<tom47> raphael click on the user count bottom lh side
<Ashura> hello
<QwertyM> raphael, do a sudo apt-get install xchat
<whaley> QwertyM: why not?
<QwertyM> for installing normal XChat
<raphael> aah okay :-)
<raphael> thanks for both
<whaley> raphael: click at the bottom left corner(?) where it says "N users"
<QwertyM> Cuz XChat gnome is less on features and irritating with the userlist whaley
<raphael> whaley, i don't see it :-(
<jerp> do tabs instead of tree, pull the nicklist from the right margin
<whaley> raphael, i'm on windows atm... so I can't point you to it directly
<raphael> okay :-)
<whaley> raphael: http://www.gnome-cn.org/resources/blog/yangh/userlist-of-xchat-gnome/screenshot-linuxfans-linuxfire-irc.png
<whaley> lower left corner where the people icon is and the number 24
<whaley> that is where you can bring up the user list
<Ashura> I have a Prism 1 pci card and i wish to connect to my AP (WPA-PSK), the network manager doesn't seem to connect...i used the correct password and it works great on my laptop (Gentoo)
* jengc0il need help
<whaley> besides, i like the fact the user list is hidden behind a button... means more screen space for the message window
<jengc0il> ngc0il@insecure-b0x:~$ sudo apt-get install nmap
<jengc0il> Password:
<jengc0il> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<syper> haha u can request 10 cds!
<h08817> does anyone know what the grub erros are?
<raphael> whaley, okay.. thanks you for all
<h08817> i got error 17
<jvolkman> jengc0il, do you have Synaptic open?
<ActivE> does anyone know a good channel for help with java programming?
<tom47> h08817 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5134.html
<jerp> how does someone add popups to xchat?
<h08817> k thanks
<jengc0il> jvolkman: auto update running
<jengc0il> jvolkman: how 2 disable auto update
<jerp> system/administration/update manager
<h08817> tom47, well do u have any idea how in the world I can fix my problem? the forum doesn't have a whole lot of help there
<klm-> all my videos play overtly whitened and 'solarized'. I've installed all codecs suggested in ubuntuguide. anyone know why this could be?
<[A] ndy80> hi, excuse me for the off topic question, but... does anyone of you use iPod Nano (2nd generation) on Ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | [A] ndy80
<ubotu> [A] ndy80: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kditty> for a program like tomboy notes, where would my notes be stored so i can back them up?
<nolimitsoya> kditty, in you rhome
<kditty> ok, thanks nolimitsoya
<nolimitsoya> kditty, probably in .tomboy, or something like that
<nolimitsoya> kditty, anything thats ever account specific should be in your home
<kditty> ya, it was hidden
<jerp> how does someone add popups to xchat?
<dv5237> anyone here plays world of warcraft on ubuntu?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kditty> i installed ie6, and my gnome keeps freezing so i had to boot into kde to back all my stuff up
<whaley> erm, ie6 in linux?
<[A] ndy80> LjL, nolimitsoya : what's the problem with my question?
<kditty> ya, i had to install it to do my banking, seems to have messed everything up
<nolimitsoya> [A] ndy80, you dont ask one, for starters
<[A] ndy80> I don't speak english very well, ok... and the question was a bit off topic, but I really cannot understand the meaning of that thing...
<whaley> [A] ndy80: just ask the question :)  it's more of a rule for when this place is very active
<bigbro> kditty: How did you install Internet Explorer on Ubuntu?
<whaley> kditty: how does one install ie on linux?
<Renan_s2> whaley, ies4linux
<h08817> lol ie on linux okay.....................
<[A] ndy80> ah ok :)
<LjL> [A] ndy80: besides the fact that my !anyone was directed at dv5237... if you have a problem, state your problem. "does anyone do X or Y" is simply not likely to get you an answer, and also, there's 900 people here, and you don't want a flood of "yes" and "no"
<Renan_s2> uses Wine to run IE6 on Linux
<whaley> h08817: there are lots of ie only webapps
<h08817> interesting
<jerp> anybody here writing their own popups for xchat?
<Renan_s2> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux
<[A] ndy80> LjL: ah sorry...
<[A] ndy80> I repeat my question then...
<[A] ndy80> Dos someone here use iPod Nano (2nd generation) on Ubuntu?
<[A] ndy80> does...
<klm-> lol
<[A] ndy80> is it ok now?
<LjL> ...
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | [A] ndy80
<ubotu> [A] ndy80: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
* jerp doesn't even get the rebuke, pfff
<LjL> try a pronoun that we don't have in the bot
<whaley> [A] ndy80: just ask your question about the nano :)
<dfcarney> [A] ndy80: don't just ask a "yes/no" question.  *Why* do you want to know if someone uses a 2nd generation Nano?
<[A] ndy80> I just want to know if it's possible to use a 2nd generation iPod nano on Linux, using GtkPod for example. That's all :)
<rowdy> hello there
<LjL> [A] ndy80: now that's a question.
<nolimitsoya> [A] ndy80, why didnt you ask that the first time? ;) yes, its possible
<rowdy> has anybody configured postfix successfully
<klm-> in fact it isn't, technically
<nolimitsoya> klm-, come again?
<klm-> ok here's mine: all my videos play overtly whitened and 'solarized'. I've installed all codecs suggested in ubuntuguide. anyone know why this could be?
<channel_pariah> anybody here writing their own popups for xchat?
<nolimitsoya> klm-, what about overlaysettings?
<nolimitsoya> channel_pariah, please, you too, just ask your real question
<Johansson> hi
<channel_pariah> YEAAAA, I can post something to IRC
<tom47> h08817 .... have been googling grub error 17 .... do not know enough myself to directly help you but usually if i scout around "on the google" as they say, I can often work out not only what to do but also a lot more about the subject ..... .... this reference discusses the issue more positively than the last one i gave ... maybe you can pick up the leads you need from there .... http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Grub_error_17_when_dual_booting_Fedora_5..._t
<tom47> 34507.html
<h08817> tom47, ok thank you i
<Speshul_ED> Now that is real communication!!!
<Johansson> i was using rtl8180 driver for my smc wireless card, but i had problems of random freezes, so i installed ndiswrapper with its win driver
<Johansson> it's loade successfully
<Johansson> but..
<h08817> tom47, i've been getting this problem many times before
<Johansson> how can i now which driver i'm using?
<Johansson> i don't know if it's using the rtl8180 linux driver or the ndiswrapped driver
<Johansson> the logs aren't clear
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | Johansson
<ubotu> Johansson: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Johansson> ubotu, i know
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Johansson> i've spent the last 2 days reading
<Johansson> but i'm confused now
<Johansson> i can't seem to figure out which driver my system is using
<nolimitsoya> Johansson, ubotu is a bot. dont talk to it ;)
<tom47> Johansson maybe you can blacklist the rtl8180 driver as an interim measure to be sure its not being used
<dfcarney> Johansson: lsmod will tell you
<Johansson> ops, sorry
<dfcarney> Johansson: along with 'dmesg'
<Johansson> dfcarney, yep
<Johansson> but it's not consistent dmesg with lsmod
<sindrum> ubotu: guns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Johansson> lsmod says it's not loaded
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Johansson> dmesg says that
<Johansson> rtl8180: Card successfully reset
<dfcarney> Johansson: well, that's weird.  one way to check for sure is to try and remove the driver.  if it's not being used then you should be able to remove it.
<Johansson> i've remode rtl8180
<Johansson> but i have also ieee80211_rtl
<Johansson> ieee80211_rtl          85640  2 r818x
<howieson27> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Johansson> i don't know if that's really the driver or what
<Speshul_ED> yeah, when someone starts their post with the word anyone or anybody, it does seem to come off as vaguely asked yet excessively probative
<Johansson> ERROR: Module ieee80211_rtl is in use by r818x
<benkong2> how do I make wpa_supplicant start with each boot?
<dfcarney> Johansson: i'm sure that something in the /proc directory will tell you.  let me poke around.
<xi_> hi
<xi_> i have a strange problem
<xi_> when i setup my nic to dhcp
<xi_> it works fine
<xi_> when i give it a fix ip
<xi_> it doesn't
<nolimitsoya> xi_, please confide you question to one message, please
<Speshul_ED> if someone just posted "I would like to find out how to ..... "  it wouldn't put the responder in a bind, appearing as if he has engaged in the lame brained idea you have.
<xi_> when i set my nic to dhcp it works fine but if i give it a fix ip it doesn't work. has somebody an idea?
<xi_> sorry!
<nolimitsoya> xi_, what do you mean by 'doesnt work'?
<Kiongku> how do i install new icon themes in ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> !synaptic | Kiongku
<ubotu> Kiongku: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<fdr> hello. I'm installing a program i've just compiled, but instead of make install I would like to make a package (so that I can easily remove it later...). Can you point me at some docs please?
<Kiongku> not really helpful. I'm currently looking in gnome-look.org
<johndoetje> make deb?
<nicola> trying to compile a program I got checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nicola> what should I get ?
<jrib> !b-e | nicola
<ubotu> nicola: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dfcarney> Johansson: ugh.  i can't find much that's better than lsmod and dmesg
<nolimitsoya> xi_, if 'doesnt work' means 'i cant get on the internet no more' thatd mean you forgot dns/gateway setting, and you nicis working fine. btw, there it never any reason to use hard ip when you have a dhcpserver. you should set your dhcp server to reserve an ip for your nic:s mac adress instead
<jrib> nicola: install the build-essential package
<nicola> thanks jrib
<fdr> johndoetje, no, there is no make deb rule :)
<xi_> hmmm... i always prefer to use fix ips instead of letting my router do that
<nolimitsoya> Kiongku, then use the install routine cited in the readme for that icon set
<dothazard> Bonsoir
<nolimitsoya> xi_, change your prefernce
<nolimitsoya> *e
<gop> !sheepshaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sheepshaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> nolimitsoya: i c. thx
<fdr> hmmm got it, should be checkinstall :)
<gop> !SheepShaver
<syper> really tough question - how do you pronounce ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SheepShaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xi_> a the dns / gateway is setup too.  when i try to ping the router with a fix ip it doesn't work. he doesn't even try. the problem is some games / ts / icq-file-transfer need port forwarding which i have to set to a specific ip in my router
<nolimitsoya> syper, -bun-tu
<johndoetje> fdr: http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<nolimitsoya> !botabuse | gop
<ubotu> gop: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<LjL> !basilisk2 | gop
<ubotu> basilisk2: 68k Macintosh emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.20050730-1 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 784 kB
<fdr> johndoetje, thanks
<nolimitsoya> xi_, yes, and as i said, set the routers dhcp server to reserv an ip for your nic:s mac instead
<nolimitsoya> *e
<gop> LjL,  thier no port for ubuntu of SheepShaver
<sindrum> And all this time i thought ubotu was just really fast typer
<LjL> gop: not in the repositories
<gop> should I then do it manually
<xi_> haven't found this possibility yet :/ its an old netgear-router
<ActivE> Hi, i get the following error when trying to run a java swing program. Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit.  Any ideas?
<jerp> since no one knows if XChat allows the suer to make popups, does ubuntu have a package download of an IRC client that allows the user to make popups ?
<gop> jerp,  what do  you mean popups
<jrib> jerp: what do you mean by popups?
<dfcarney> jerp: i believe that GAIM supports IRC (and pop-ups), though I may be wrong.
<xi_> jerp, you mean popups by: one window per room?
<jastarafi> sup
<espenel> yo
<dfcarney> jerp
<LjL> gop: google doesn't seem to hint to the existence of external ubuntu packages, so i guess yeah, you'll have to compile it
<dfcarney> jerp: though i could be totally wrong :)
<tom47> dothazard maybe you would be more comfortable in #ubuntu-fr  ???
<nicola> hei jrib  what about this: X Window system libraries and header files are required
<jerp> a collection of entries in your menu to store some standard statements sort of like a bot
<jrib> nicola: what are you compiling?
<dothazard> ??
<jastarafi> fun
<espenel> I'll find out
<nicola> xfmedia
<jerp> not ascii art (which is lame as crap)
<dothazard> I'm french
<nicola> a mediaplayer for xfce
<ActivE> How could i use apt to find out what i needed to install to get the libgtkpeer.so file?
<jrib> !info xfmedia
<ubotu> xfmedia: Xfce media player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 456 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<jrib> nicola: it is in universe, no need to compile
<nicola> yes but I need the newer version
<jrib> nicola: sudo apt-get build-dep xfmedia
<nicola> ok
<nicola> what's a "build-dep" ?
<nicola> (it's downloading)
<jrib> nicola: installs necesary packages to compile xfmedia
<frying_fish> build dependencies.
<LjL> nicola: a build dependency. a package that you need in order to compile another package
<dfcarney> nicola: build dependency.  i.e. something that you need to build/compile something.
<nicola> thanks guys =)
<dothazard> ho is good think tom47
<jerp> time to go workout....... thanks for not answering my question, it leaves me in the dark I hope you all find a way to limit your desire help all the more.
<gephalt> Hi, folks. I was able to successfully setup the twin view on an old nvidia card. problem is, when I want to watch some movie on the TV screen, half of it is on the tv screen (in full screen mode) and the other half on my monitor.
<gephalt> Is this what twin-view is supposed to be?
<wasabi> gephalt: You probably need to set up twinview so it uses xinerama
<Raskall> I simply love NX. :)
<gephalt> wasabi: how do i do that? don't i need to seperate graphics card to use xinerama (as I understand it) in the first place?
<wasabi> no.
<xi_> what audio-player would you recommend? (mostly for playing online-radio)
<nolimitsoya> xi_, amarok
<nolimitsoya> !info amarok | xi_
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<cryptonic> can anyone tell me whats the best burning software on ubuntu for burning .iso's
<cryptonic> ?
<xi_> thank you i'll try it
<atlef> gnomebaker
<floating> audio players takes over 30 mb ,hm
<polpak> cryptonic: define "best"
<gephalt> cryptonic: : cdrecord
<polpak> cryptonic: meaning you have an ISO and want to put it on a disk?
<cryptonic> easiest for burning bootable .iso's
<johndoetje> cryptonic: I think k3b, even on ubuntu
* Rprp eat
<Daynah> my wireless logitech mouse was being real jerky. so I plugged in one of the old school no scroll, ball mice, serial only... and it's being jumpy too! but my wacom tablet mouse is fine (beyond its n ormal weirdness of being a tablet)
<willskills> hey guys - I got my teamspeak to work with my usb headset
<willskills> :D
<gephalt> the best for me :)
<polpak> cryptonic: just right click the ISO file and select "Write to Disk"
<tom47> cryptonic i find right clicking on the iso and Writing it to cd" via nautilus about as simple as it gets
<cbx33> hi all, how do we get bluetooth working on ubuntu edgy?
<cbx33> what do I install?
<cryptonic> thanks verry much
<dfcarney> !bluetooth | cbx33
<ubotu> cbx33: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cbx33> thanks
<xi_> how many keywords does ubotu know? ;)
<tom47> !vocabulary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vocabulary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lushamania> Hello, everyone. I'm a complete Linux noob and am having some *extreme* difficulty setting up my Ubu box to share with my WinXP machine. Would anyone be kind enough to help?
<dfcarney> xi_: i'm guessing that it's cross-referenced with keywords added when articles are submitted...so it's a dynamic number
<nolimitsoya> when trying to install latest thunar rc i get: 'Checking for GLib (GModule) >= 2.6.0... not found' what package do i need?
<nolimitsoya> !samba | lushamania
<ubotu> lushamania: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xi_> so it is always worth a try?! :P
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | xi_
<ubotu> xi_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<LjL> xi_: 1172
<lushamania> Ubotu, I've tried the Wiki with no luck. I'll scope out your second link. Thanks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I've tried the Wiki with no luck. I'll scope out your second link. Thanks. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> lushamania: ubotu is a bot
<nolimitsoya> lushamania, ubotu is a bot. dont talkto it
<lushamania> Haha, my bad.
<philipp__> nabend
<nolimitsoya> !de | philipp__
<ubotu> philipp__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lushamania> Yeah, I'm pretty much at a loss here with Samba. I've managed to get my Ubu box to be seen on the network, but I can't connect to it from my WinXP, nor can I connect to my WinXp.
<dEvilBot> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nolimitsoya> when trying to install latest thunar rc i get: 'Checking for GLib (GModule) >= 2.6.0... not found' what package do i need? apt-cache search glib-2 returns nothing, and just glib gives me a huge list of nothing usefull at all...
<eLfReaKz> hello, i recently install ubuntu, im a newbie. i wanted to know if there's any website that listed all the application/software that work with ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> !synaptic | eLfReaKz
<ubotu> eLfReaKz: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<eLfReaKz> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Arigato> what is the bash command to search through the entire filesystem for a file?
<eltese> Does anyone play quake3 and got the problem that they cant write cfg's? I cant write new cfgs and that means that I have to configure a new one every single time I want to play :p Plz help =)
<johns^> hi guys, I moved a hdd with edgy on it to another pc. Everithing works beautiful, but now I have eth1 and eth2. Eth0 is missing
<eLfReaKz> hello, i recently install ubuntu, im a newbie. i wanted to know if there's any website that listed all the application/software that work with ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> eltese, cfg:s are created in a hidder folder in your /home. make sure you have that folder, and that nofile is writeprotected
<johns^> any ideas where I can change that?
<nolimitsoya> eLfReaKz, please, ive told you already.
<francisco> Arigato, try      find / -iname file_im_looking_for
<eLfReaKz> nolimitsoya: u giving me something like add/remove in XP?
<nolimitsoya> eLfReaKz, yes
<eltese> nolimitsoya, ok..Where in my ./home or does it change from comp to comp?
<dfcarney> nolimitsoya: it seems as if the version of glib2 packaged with Dapper is 2.0
<nolimitsoya> !software > eLfReaKz
<johns^> the real question might be: how do I config a network card manually :)
<francisco> eltese, try cd ~/
<nolimitsoya> eltese, i dont remember. should be something like .quake3arena
<eLfReaKz> nolimitsoya: im not looking for add/remove software, but im looking for a site telling me what application/software is avaible for use in ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> dfcarney, im using edgy
<dfcarney> nolimitsoya: yeah, but i'm willing to bet that Edgy uses 2.0 also :)
<nolimitsoya> eLfReaKz, software is searched and installed through synaptic. there is no list of software, nore do you want one. you couldnt possibly overlook all the software you can run in ubuntu
<eLfReaKz> nolimitsoya: like maybe yahoo messenger doesnt have ubuntu version.. but have something else.. so i want to know if there's a website giving me choices of software for me to use with ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> dfcarney, how do i check?
<nolimitsoya> eLfReaKz, search synaptic
<eLfReaKz> nolimitsoya: so synaptic is update to date with latest software for ubuntu?
<dfcarney> nolimitsoya: i'm trying to look into that myself right now :)
<bruenig> eLfReaKz, on the absolute beginner part of ubuntuforums.org they have software equivalents for windows to linux
<nolimitsoya> eLfReaKz, yes
<tom47> eLfReaKz if you run synaptic you should find all the sftware listed there including brief descriptions .... warning though, the list is maybe 20,000 paclages long so you may want to use the search facility to reduce the number somewhat to a smaller subject area
<eltese> nolimitsoya, could it be qt3?
<eLfReaKz> thanks guys
<nolimitsoya> eltese, no
<francisco> q3config.cfg can be found in  /home/my_user_name/quake3/baseq3
<bruenig> eLfReaKz, direct link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33183
<eLfReaKz> bruenig: alright :)
<kane77> hi everybody!
<max_> does anyone know how to get the multimedia codecs working in eft through firefox?
<bruenig> max_, you mean multimedia plugins?
<reddragon3668> is there an easy way to increase the font size in an aterm?
<nolimitsoya> max, install something like mozilla-mplayer or mozilla-plugin-vlc
<max_> yes- the codecs are working ok with VLC etc. but not as a plgin
<dfcarney> nolimitsoya: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/i386/libglib2.0-dev
<eLfReaKz> im using phone as modem to connect to the internet, everytime to connect/dial i have to type "pon mobile" in terminal, is there anyway to make this automatically connect/dial?
<bruenig> max_, yeah mozilla-mplayer
<david83> ;)
<kane77> where do I change default program for a filetype?
<nolimitsoya> dfcarney, thank you :)
<Baxter_Kylie> Hi. Is there a way to get a list of installed packages and/or modules output to a text file?
<rw> eLfReaKz: there is an applet for this
<bruenig> kane77, right click on the filetype, properties, change the open with, it will apply to all files with that filetype
<dfcarney> nolimitsoya: does 'apt-get build-dep thunar' help you at all?
<eLfReaKz> rw: applet?
<nolimitsoya> dfcarney, im not even sure it wants to build. its an installer
<Lynoure> Baxter_Kylie: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${status} ${Package}\n'  does something like that
<kane77> bruenig, but if I already selected (the wrong one)?
<rw> eLfReaKz: well, maybe it's okay for you to click on a symbol to connect
<bruenig> kane77, change it
<Lynoure> Baxter_Kylie: Then you can modify it further with  sed to get just the package names
<kane77> bruenig, but how?
<bruenig> kane77, right click on your file, go to properties, change the open with
<eltese> francisco, nope.. I play OSP. There is no q3config in baseq3 and the on that were in osp I removed manually figuring I just could make a new one. But the wierd thing is that when I boot quake3 my friends cfg is there as default even though it doesnt exist anymore
<reddragon3668> Baxter_Kylie: dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<Garito> hi all
<kane77> bruenig, thanx
<bruenig> !hi | Garito
<ubotu> Garito: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mark45> Hi everyone!  Does anyone know how I can connect to my school's wireless LEAP server on my intel proset?
<Garito> thanks!
<reddragon3668> Baxter_Kylie: it will insert a text file entitiled "installed software" in your home directory
<eltese> Anyone who might know the problem?
<kane77> I need to change text in multiple files... is there a tool for that?
<Garito> some intel 82855 direct rendering help please?
<rw> feature question: would it make sense to use "vesa" as a kind of fallback if xserver isn't able to start?
<max_> I've got the mplayer and vlc plugins now and still get the No Video message
<francisco> mark get the wpa_gui package...
<rw> max_: did you load w32codecs for mplayer?
<sergevn> rw, yes
<nolimitsoya> eltese, create an empty cfg where one should be
<Mark45> fransisco: thanks.. should this solf
<willskills> guys I moved a folder onto my hd/d from a windows box as root, and the copied folder only has permissions for root. How do I change it to allow user access?
<Lynoure> reddragon3668: both your and my methods also list some deinstalled software, it seems
<Mark45> should that solve it?
<eltese> nolimitsoya, hmms yeah. Could try that.
<willskills> I can browse it fine etc as root, but just not when a user
<max_> I have the following codecs installed - w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<Baxter_Kylie> lynoure & reddragon3668: Thanks to both of you. Migrating from ubuntu to gentoo today (for multiarch). That's extremely helpful.
<francisco> mark its one way to get connected using wpa_supplicant
<nolimitsoya> eltese, or just place your own custom there...
<rw> sergevn: what should i do if i wanted this in Fawn? ;)
<reddragon3668> is there an easy way to increas the font size in a terminal like aterm or xterm? Mine are way too small!
<Lynoure> Baxter_Kylie: Good luck and have fun with it.
<rw> max_: maybe the file is damaged?
<sergevn> rw, Fawn?
<Garito> anyone can help me to configure direct rendering on a intel 82885, please?
<rw> sergevn: the upcoming ubuntu release?
<rw> reddragon3668: moment
<HuibertGill> willskills: brb, just
<nolimitsoya> dfcarney, build-dep solved it. thank you :)
<francisco> mark: more specific help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<max_> it could be damaged, perhaps, but when I check the about:plugins page of mozilla they seem fine.
<Mark45> fransico: will that help me connect to ckip
<dfcarney> nolimitsoya: glad i could help
<HuibertGill> willskills: try with the chmod command
<max_> I know the file can't be amaged in fact, because I can view video outside of mozilla
<tom47> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<sergevn> rw, ah yes wanted that clear ;), probably it will configure automatic to 'vesa' mode if it doesnt recognice your videocard e.g. driver
<eltese> how do I change so I got the rights to write in my quake3 folder? :p
<HuibertGill> willskills: recursivly for a dir named TEST: chmod -R o+rw TEST/
<francisco> garito what error are you getting?
<francisco> Garito, run glxinfo
<HuibertGill> willskills: this will let OTHERS read and write to the files.
<Garito> francisco: I don't know (complet newbie)
<dfcarney> eltese: something like "sudo chown -R eltese.eltese .quake3" should work
<HuibertGill> willskills: or, if you want access for one user unly, use the chown command
<Garito> I only don't have direct rendering
<Garito> then beryl go slooooow
<dfcarney> eltese: then, follow that with a "chmod ugo+rw" command
<willskills> ye thats great hx
<francisco> oh you are running beryl :D
<HuibertGill> willskills: chown -r username directoryname
<aleutian> I know that Ubuntu currently supports the dual core capability of Inte Core 2 Duo processors now, but I am curious to know if the latest Core 2 Duo processors can run the 64-bit version of Ubuntu.  Does anyone know this?
<Garito> yes
<Garito> but slooooooow
<rw> sergevn: the thing is - if you change your stuff to f.e. "nvidia" and something doesent work, maybe one could override the "nvidia" setting so people would get "something" on their screen
<francisco> Garito, I use beryl on 855 but it works best in 16bit
<nolimitsoya> aleutian, they can
<francisco> especially for running video
<Garito> but how can I activate direct rendering?
<seiya> ih, does anyone know about how to disable the touchpad on a laptop ?
<francisco> just a sec I will find my xorg.conf
<Garito> it go slow with normal windows
<rw> max_: do a right-click on the mplayer-screen in mozilla and change video-out to x11
<Garito> ok
<Garito> thanks!
<sergevn> rw, yes i think it's already implented in 6.xx, i just had it with my notebook, default my driver was vga.
<nolimitsoya> seiya, remove it from the inputs section of xorg.conf
<aleutian> nolimitsoya:  Thanks!
<seiya> thank you nilimitsoya
<rw> sergevn: hmm...the betas didn't, maybe this changed...
<TGPO> seiya the settings for your touch pad are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sergevn> rw, lets wait and see then
<rw> reddragon3668: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=120966 - have a look
<reddragon3668> rw: thanks :)
<OmniColos> < francisco
<cjuner_> Hi there... I got a problem with XDMCP using GDM. It works locally but not over network. Trying to connect from another computer I only get an empty screen with a cursor. What can I do?
<rw> reddragon3668: maybe you could use gnome-terminal or the stuff from xfce4, it's a bit easier there (IMHO)
<OmniColos> Garito, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36078/
<rw> cjuner_: you need to open youre xdmcp-port
<Garito> thanks OmniColos
<dxdemetriou> some times when automounts an external drive and open the nautilus are opened another 3-4 in home. Is this a bug?
<rw> cjuner_: in gdm.conf...you do:
<OmniColos> np
<rw> cjuner_: under: [xdmcp] 
<reddragon3668> rw: yeah.. its really easy to change font and size and I do like gnome-terminal... but I also like the transparent and borderless capabilites of Eterm and aterm, etc...
<rw> cjuner_: change from: #Port=177 to: Port=117 - AFAIR
<rapha> Hi all!
<Garito> OmniColos: this is the important part isn't it?:
<Garito> Option      "RenderAccel"              114.     Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"  115.     Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
<rapha> How can I use my dynDNS server as a mailserver?
<new2u> hello
<Baxter_Kylie> Alright. Off to the world of gentoo. Later everyone. :)
<new2u> my sudo command not working
<cjuner_> rw hm gdmsetup seems to think it's on... but it really was still commented in there... I'll try that out. Thanks.
<rw> reddragon3668: ic ;)
<OmniColos> Garito, perhaps
<Garito> thanks!
<Garito> i'm going to try it
<Garito> see ya!
<new2u> can ny one help me
<OmniColos> good luck
<rw> cjuner_: tell me if it works - it was only a "AFAIR" ;)
<seiya> i put as comment the part of xorg.cong dealing with the synaptics touchpad, do i have to reboot to apply changes ?
<lemonsCC> seiya: most likely....it cant hurt
<elfreakz> rw: so any solution for me to directly connected to the internet via phone as modem (usb) ??
<seiya> ok ok thanks ;)
<new2u> gvikaskc@wahwah:/media/cdrom0$ sudo ./setup.sh
<new2u> sudo: unable to execute ./setup.sh: Permission denied
<new2u> gvikaskc@wahwah:/media/cdrom0$
<new2u> this is wat i m getting !@ can any one please help
<daxxar> new2u, sudo sh setup.sh
<rw> elfreakz: does it work with "pon/poff"?
<daxxar> new2u, or sudo bash setup.sh
<elfreakz> rw: yes its work on the terminal with pon poff, but anyother way to make it directly auto connect? just like broadband?
<ibert> hi! I'm running a ubunut 6.06 Server and had to change the NIC. After that eth0 (the only if) disappeared. The new NIX is working (with knoppix) where can I reconfigure the networking in general?
<rw> elfreakz: autoconnect is usually not what you want with modem, well, have a look at "demand" for pppd or maybe "gpppon"
<rw> ibert: in general? /etc/network/interfaces
<elfreakz> rw: ihave no idea with that, cos im a newbie, nevermind i just stick to the old pay pon poff
<jacob> I'm having issues with my sound, it only works sometimes.
<cjuner> rw nope... didn't do it
<elfreakz> whats the best software to play all audio format???
<rw> elfreakz: try gpppon, it's an applet for the panel
<ibert> rw: I've checked this file already. sorry. I'v not told the whole story: I don't have an if!
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: vlc is a good choice, as is mplayer
<rw> ibert: does "ifconfig -a" show one?
<rw> cjuner: hmm
<meggamorty> can anyone help a newbie on how to see their windows files like music, etc?
<Pelo> elfreakz,  it is a matter of choice,   format has little to do with the app itself it's a made of codecs
<elfreakz> rw: u mean i have to go to terminal and do the gpppon?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, : will try vlc :)
<rw> elfreakz: nope, gpppon is for gnome
<Pelo> meggamorty,   can you rephrase that ?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: you may want to look at automatix
<ibert> rw: ifconfig -a shows me an eth1! wow. so thats the point. How can I change this back to eth0?
<LjL> !automatix | lemonsCC, elfreakz
<ubotu> lemonsCC, elfreakz: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lemonsCC> !automatix | elfreakz
<ubotu> elfreakz: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lemonsCC> grr
<rw> ibert: dunno, had the same stuff and didn't work on this further ;)
<elfreakz> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<meggamorty> Pelo: all my music and movies etc. are stored on my windows hard drive and i wish to use them in linux
<elfreakz> rw: gnome? i need to install that?
<LjL> yeah, we were missing a third invokation
<cjuner> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<ibert> rw: so i shall configure it with eth1...
<cjuner> No that won't help me
<ibert> rw: hmm i'll see
<elfreakz> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jacob> I'm having issues with my sound, it only works sometimes. Does anybody know if There is something I need to do to get it to work?
<rw> cjuner: did you restart gdm?
<LjL> !botabuse | elfreakz
<ubotu> elfreakz: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<cjuner> rw. yeah
<Pelo> meggamorty,  ah,  you want to mount an ntfs partition,  look for  ntfs-g3 in synaptic and install that first then you use that to mound your windows partition
<hoelk_> is there an application that can automatically burn divx movies as video dvds?
<HuibertGill> !ntfs > meggamorty
<hoelk_> like nero vision for instance?
<rw> cjuner: look again at "[xdmcp] " and then at: Enable=false, turn this to true ;)
<francisco> hoelk, maybe DeVeDe
<meggamorty> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<hoelk_> francisco, ill check it out
<marginoferror> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cjuner> rw, already had done so.
<kane77> is there a way to save current session (so I can return back to it) and to switch to another desktop manager??
<julianx> hello world :D
<ILovePlankton> I'm having issues with my sound, it only works sometimes. Does anybody know if There is something I need to do to get it to work?
<bruenig> kane77, there is in kde and xfce, don't think so in gnome
<david83> :)
<rw> cjuner: hmhmhmhm ;)
<Nathan1993> I need to change my keyboard layout. RIght now, the apostraphe key does  when I press it twice and  when I press it then a. I have the same issue with the tilde key. I have to press it twice to get ~, and if I press it then a I get . How can I fix this? I have the standard QWERTY layout.
<cjuner> rw, it's really really weird. gdm is even listed in `netstat -anp`.
<kane77> bruenig, :( too bad...
<rw> cjuner: how do you test?
<meggamorty> Pelo: it appears i have already installed ntfs-g3 at a previous time, how do i go about using it?
<nolimitsoya> meggamorty, you just mount using ntfs-3g as fs type
<cjuner> rw, I have another computer here and try it with the gdmchooser (I think that's the program's name) from the gdm login menu. I also tried with Xnest - same result.
<julianx> what is ntfs-g3 ??? it's for read and write on a ntfs partition?
<rw> cjuner: at which port is gdm shown?
<Pelo> meggamorty,  that is where I become useless,  I have never had to do it myself,  check the forum for instructions
<HuibertGill> kane77: open a terminal and issue type: gnome-session-save to save the current session in gnome
<ubitux> hi
<nolimitsoya> julianx, yes
<julianx> nolimitsoya it's a new software?
<marginoferror> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<nolimitsoya> julianx, everything is relative...
<marginoferror> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<david83> nolimitsoya does it work correctly?
<rw> cjuner: and: Xorg -query 192.168.1.1 (change the IP *g*)
<mike> is there a gnome program for making flash animations?
<nolimitsoya> david83, yes, but as always with linux and ntfs, its experimental
<cjuner> rw wait a sec
<Reaperman> how can you make firefox open irc://?
<nolimitsoya> david83, i wouldnt trust it with any important data :)
<julianx> i  have always read that it's impossible
<david83> nolimitsoya alright thanks
<apokryphos> Reaperman: I thought it does
<cjuner> rw, then, as in Xnest, the screen hast the typical Xorg-grey instead of being black.
<marginoferror> Which ntfs kernel plugin uses the captive windows drivers?
<nolimitsoya> julianx, well its not. its just not recommended
<marginoferror> That is the one I have heard is the most often successful
<nolimitsoya> !captive | marginoferror
<ubotu> marginoferror: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<marginoferror> Thanks
<kane77> HuibertGill, thanx for tip... I found other way...
<Reaperman> it doesn't do if for me anyway
<rw> cjuner: looked at the log?
<cjuner> rw actually netstat displays this:  udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:177             0.0.0.0:*                          -
<rw> cjuner: netstat -tulpen | grep 177
<HuibertGill> kane77: what did you do?
<julianx> just i'm sorry
<jrib> Reaperman: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<rw> cjuner: should show gdm at _tcp_-port 177
<kane77> HuibertGill, just switch users and then chose different session
<HuibertGill> kane77: yes, that works...... simple solution for simple problems ;-)
<cjuner> rw well i get a list ... but it doesn't mention gdm
<gop> LjL,  sheepsaver network gives me an error
<mike> any opensource thing for making flash animations?
<cjuner> rw there's just a hyphon for the program's name
<gop> make: *** [sheep_net.ko]  Error 2
<kane77> HuibertGill, :) how do I load the session (saved via gnome-session-save)?
<cjuner> rw, gdm has a lot of logs but none mentions the ip from which i am trying to connect.
<rw> uh, oh, gdm is udp, so it's okay
<HuibertGill> mike: afaik there is an eclipse plugin to create flassh files.
<rw> cjuner: could you send me your gdm.conf?
<cjuner> rw yup wait a second
<mike> HuibertGill, is there anyhtign with a similiar interface/comtrols as flash
<HuibertGill> kane77: I think it is restored after you login again
<HuibertGill> mike: I don't know, I read about the plugin me  being a java developer, I don't know much about flash, sorry
<drcode> hi all
<seiya> hi i tried to disable synaptics touchpad by putting it's section in xorg.conf as a comment, it didn't work and X didn't want to start until i restored the exorg.conf fil
<drcode> I need litel help with callback client under linux
<drcode> i use littel chat script
<yeti> is it safe to relink /bin/sh to bash instead of dash?
<drcode> my script dosnt answer to my modem
<drcode> any idea
<cjuner> rw, http://nopaste.php-q.net/259982
<drcode> I put RING
<drcode> it seems there is no exept RING
<seiya> hi i tried to disable synaptics touchpad by putting it's section in xorg.conf as a comment, it didn't work and X didn't want to start until i restored the xorg.conf file. please does anyone know about that ?
<rw> cjuner: looks good. can't say whats wrong, sorry
<borg> is ubuntu able to install software from any kind of debian repository?
<seiya> ok thanks
<cjuner> rw, thanks anyway :(
<nolimitsoya> borg, it might, but id advice against
<borg> nolimitsoya, why?
<TGPO> borg yes, but its a REALLY bad  idea
<rw> cjuner: query?
<borg> why?
<nolimitsoya> borg, since the two are not identical, and it could cause problems
<borg> what about installing rpm's?
<TGPO> borg because all the defaults are different, all the places things need to go are different
<nolimitsoya> borg, should be avioded at all costs
<cjuner> rw, i tried to send it with dcc.
<sirbijan> hi ppl
<borg> even rpm's that are converted to deb packages?
<sirbijan> it's a while I get this error while booting up my fedora
<Trini_Man> mysql server not accepting web connections
<marginoferror> borg, yes
<sirbijan> sorry, ubuntu
<Trini_Man> HELPPP
<nolimitsoya> borg, especialy those ;)
<yeti> borg: yes. don't do it, they might not be compatible.
<lemonsCC> !hi | sirbijan
<sirbijan> also fedora, i think it's something general!
<ubotu> sirbijan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<leviathan> hi!! all
<TGPO> borg if you need something that isnt in a repo for Ubuntu I'd suggest instead a crash course in compiling from source
<Trini_Man> mysql server not accepting web connections
<sirbijan> it says: differences between bootsector & its backup
<sirbijan> and when I try fsck, i get this:
<sirbijan> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/4X7q6T88.html
<marginoferror> borg, what exactly are you trying to install?
<borg> TGPO: but everything i compile blows up in my face before i ever compile it
<sirbijan> either 1 or 2 I choose, it quits saying:
<Trini_Man> i need help mysql server not accepting web connections
<rw> hmm...well
<rw> <- away
<borg> marginoferror: i'm just trying to see what i can and cant do
<sirbijan> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/4X7q6T88.html
<Toma-> borg: if you find an rpm, use 'alien' to convert it to debi goodness
<TGPO> borg, ubuntu doesnt ship with what you need by defaukt
<new2u> i have installed libgtk2.0 but i m getting this msg when i try to install my printer. >>>> /home/g123c/.setup7986: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sirbijan> sorry, saying:
<leviathan> my system is freezy when active my NIC Wi-Fi with chip rtl8185l, somebody know why?
<sirbijan> Leaving file system unchanged.
<sirbijan> /dev/hda5: 23916 files, 4507981/5110723 clusters
<borg> TGPO: duh, that's why i'm asking about this stuff
<HuibertGill> TGPO: do you a good howto to compile from source the ubuntu/debian way? like with checkinstall, or dpkg build source??
<Trini_Man> can anyone help me
<Trini_Man> mysql server not accepting web connections
<Toma-> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Trini_Man> it ony works onlocal host
<yeti> new2u: that's because you seem to need gtk1.2 for whatever you're trying to do.
<sirbijan> anybody interested in my hard drive problem?
<Trini_Man> need help with setting up mysql server
<new2u> yeti:  than how can i use gtk1.2  whats the way out
<TGPO> borg apt-get install build-essential bin86
<Trini_Man> mysql server not accepting web connections
<borg> Toma- : i already know about alien, as said before they advice against installing rpm's in ubuntu
<leviathan> my system is freezy when active my NIC Wi-Fi with chip rtl8185l, somebody know why?
<yeti> new2u: install it...
<TGPO> borg that will deal with nearly everything you need to compile normally
<Toma-> borg: ok, sorry, just joined
<marginoferror> sirbijan: Well, I don't know what could have happened there
<Trini_Man> ddfd
<leviathan> help me please...
<new2u> borg can u help me
<borg> TGPO: so if i install that package i'll be able to compile anything?
<marginoferror> sirbijan: But the question to ask is, is your computer functioning?  Does everything work when you reboot?
<borg> new2u: sry cant
<Trini_Man> mysql server not accepting web connections
<HuibertGill> sirbijan: I'm looking into it...
<sirbijan> yes, i only hope it's not really that i have to change my hard drive!
<TGPO> borg no, just almost anything, that wont give you everything you need for a kernel compile and you still may need gcc
<sirbijan> everything is fine in /dev/hda6, it just gives that error message
<nolimitsoya> sirbijan, whats the problem?
<borg> TGPO alright
<sirbijan> i get the error message that there are differences between boot sector and its backup
<HuibertGill> sirbijan: it is a fat32 partition? have you tried the microsoft checkdisk thing?
<sirbijan> when i try fsck, i get this:
<sirbijan> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/4X7q6T88.html
<nolimitsoya> borg, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-headers-`uname -r`' should give you what you need to comppile
<sirbijan> yes HuibertGill , i tried
<sirbijan> it gets fixed
<leviathan> help me please...
<leviathan> my system is freezy when active my NIC Wi-Fi with chip rtl8185l, somebody know why?
<Toma-> new2u: make sure the package libgtk1.2 is installed
<sirbijan> but when i boot into ubuntu and restart again, it's broken again
<elfreakz> i wanted to install vlc
<Garito> hi again!
<julianx> i didn't follow your hard-drive problem
<sirbijan> somehow it gives me the feelin that linux destroys something in here!
<julianx> i'm sorry
<HuibertGill> sirbijan: and later it get screwed up again?
<sirbijan> i thought it's coz of Ubuntu's gparted
<Toma-> new2u: that means running 'sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2.so.0'
<elfreakz> to download vlc should i download i386?
<sirbijan> yes HuibertGill
<sirbijan> but it's not gparted, coz in Fedora core i get the same error
<marginoferror> sirbijan: More likely, linux is detecting a problem (or falsely reporting one!) that Windows does not detect properly?
<Toma-> new2u: that means running 'sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2' << revised
<nolimitsoya> elfreakz, just type'sudo apt-get install vlc' in a terminal
<Garito> some help about enable direct rendering with an intel 82855, please?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: it is in the repos
<HuibertGill> sirbijan: after windows repair, reboot, is it imidialty broken again? or after the second reboot?
<sirbijan> maybe marginoferror
<sirbijan> after rebooting into ubuntu, rebooting and then going into windows i see it's broke again
<marginoferror> Hmm
<sirbijan> so, first i go to windows to fix it, then if i go to windows again, it's ok
<nolimitsoya> sirbijan, what is?
<HuibertGill> sirbijan: maybe it is not umounted cleanly? (wildguess)
<sirbijan> but if after fix, i go to linux (ubuntu/fedora), restart again, i see the problem at both linuxes boot up
<sirbijan> it can't be in both linuxes
<sirbijan> and lemme tell ya sth
<nolimitsoya> sirbijan, you should never let windows mess with your linux hdds, or vice versa
<elfreakz> nolimitsoya: it say could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (ll resource temporarily unavailable)
<sirbijan> but after fsck ing it and choosing copy the original to backup, it got fixed
<Music_Shuffle1> Yeh...bad idea.
<sirbijan> but as for as this /dev/hda5, it never works
<nolimitsoya> elfreakz, close all synaptic windows you might have open
<sirbijan> it just says leaving the file system unchanged
<sirbijan> they used to live happily together nolimitsoya
<HuibertGill> sirbijan: so fsck is not able to perform the copy?
<Garito> anyone can help me to enable direct rendering with an intel 82855, please?
<sirbijan> no, for /dev/hda5 no
<sirbijan> but for /dev/hda6, it definitely did HuibertGill
<nolimitsoya> sirbijan, doesnt matter. windows should never be alowed to touch your linux filesystems
<elfreakz> nolimitsoya, : now it say could not find vlc
<nolimitsoya> !vlc | elfreakz
<ubotu> elfreakz: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<nolimitsoya> hm.. thats not what i wanted...
<elfreakz> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nolimitsoya> elfreakz, enable the universe repository
<HuibertGill> sirbijan: how/who created the hda5 partition? windows or linux?
<mauro_> we uaj
<mauro_> 
<sirbijan> i don't remember, but i think Windows
<mauro_> no you can create a partition with linux
<mauro_> whit gpart
<elfreakz> nolimitsoya, enable repository in synaptic packagemanager?
<lemonsCC> nolimitsoya: does he have the other repos uncommented?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: yes
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, i see channels
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: then run the command again
<HuibertGill> sirbijan: is there something in the syslog when you try the copy in fsck?
<gop> can't get networking to work with sheepshaver
<gop> any one here know how
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: dapper or edgy?
<sirbijan> i never checked HuibertGill
<gop> dapper
<sirbijan> i don't know what syslog is
<HuibertGill> sirbijan: might be interessting to do a tail -f on it, and then run the fsck
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, eerrkk i dont know, im newbie .. now is my first experience with ubuntu
<HuibertGill> sirbijan: syslog is in /var/log the kernel writes his messages there,
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: go to system > about ubuntu and see if it is 6.06 or 6.10
<HuibertGill> !syslog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sirbijan> oh, thanks HuibertGill
<sirbijan> i'll give it a try
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, 6.06 LTS
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<spx2> cemil: solved that problem ?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: that tells you how to add the other repositories
<lemonsCC> brb
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, that is only when i get vlc from synpatic package manager?
<Garito> some intel 82855 direct rendering help please?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: no adding extra repos just gives you access to more software
<elfreakz> ok ok
<elfreakz> lemonsCC,  will try now
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: ok
<gop> it sucks
<ibert> rw: i solved it via iftab :-)
<gop> sheepsaver won't work with networking
<shiv> what program in linux can make use of external USB pen drive as extra RAM?
<lemonsCC> what is sheepsaver?
<sirbijan> thanks guys
<sirbijan> see ya
<HuibertGill> shiv: why would you want to use an usb stick as ram?? (unless you are from the microsoft sales department)
<shiv> lol
<HuibertGill> shiv: thats what a swap partition/file is for
<shiv> vista does it now and I heard they copied the trick from linux
<HuibertGill> shiv: ?? what.....
<lemonsCC> shiv: if vista jumped off a cliff would you?
<shiv> HuibertGill: Microsofts new OS vista has that feature
<SilverDrake> what feature?
<MrRio> realplayer flikers green in firefox
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, after doing all that it say reading package list DONE
<corevette> how do i uninstall xgl without getting errors in the xserver?
<lemonsCC> ok
<HuibertGill> shiv: but to answer your question, just create a swapfile on the stick...
<shiv> lemonsCC: no but I sure would push you
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: now in terminal type "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<lemonsCC> shiv: lol
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, it say could fine package vlc
<shiv> HuibertGill: I got that
<shiv> HuibertGill: thats neat
<corevette> how do i uninstall xgl without getting errors in the xserver?
<HuibertGill> shiv: but , don't do that, usb sticks are not made for many read/write operations
<Music_Shuffle1> shiv, its really not designed as such.
<Music_Shuffle1> the drive*
<shiv> Music_Shuffle1: I see
<Music_Shuffle1> Its not so much a bad idea as a horrible, terrible, no-good, very-bad idea.
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: open up synaptic (system > administration > synaptic) and search for  vlc"
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, ok then?
<HuibertGill> Music_Shuffle1: but the idea sells well :-)
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: did it find anything?
<Music_Shuffle1> Yeah def.
<elfreakz> nope
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, nope
<corevette> how do i uninstall xgl without getting errors in the xserver?
<SilverDrake> hey, would anyone like to help me get my network going on the live CD?  I can't get connected to the internet or the rest of the computers in my house when I'm running the kubuntu CD
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, do i need to update everything? cos there's like 64 update to download?
<corevette> SilverDrake, wired or wireless?
<SilverDrake> corevette: wired
<Music_Shuffle1> elfreakz, only 64? Won't take long at all.
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: try "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, ok wait
<corevette> how do i uninstall xgl without getting errors in the xserver?
<cjuner> corevette, you shouldn't get any errors.
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, do u mind typing the code again
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, sudo get whut?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: the first thing is "sudo apt-get update"
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: after its done "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<SilverDrake> if anyone wants to give me suggestions on how to get connected to my network using the kubuntu live CD, please pm
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, ok its upgrading
* lemonsCC is KDE stupid
<lemonsCC> =P
<cjuner> Is that a question?
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: do you see an error msg?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, get used with xp, i see ubuntu like something weird :p
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: you aren't used to the control i assume.  XP forces you to do things one way and one way only....
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: with almost everything I do, it just says it can't connect to anything.. even though my current OS can connect
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: I wish I could have it up at the same time as I'm talking to you, but I have to be connected to my network to be connected to the internet
<lemonsCC> XP = lemmings?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, yeah like my case there is something on my taskbar for upgrade.. but there's also other way to upgrade using terminal... looks cool
<bclough> Hi all, I am trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop (asus Deluxe motherboard & NVIDIA PCI express) but for some reason when I boot from cd and try to install, I can't do anything...it just sits there and I think it is having problems with my video card...can anyone help?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: the terminal is good because if something goes wrong you can see the error
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: so you do reboots? to get to irc?
<atlef> bclough : noapic
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: might be hard to diagnose....
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, ic ic, is it always start with sudo?
<bclough> atlef: could you clarify, sorry I am pretty new to linux
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: what network card do you have?
<lemonsCC> !sudo | elfreakz
<ubotu> elfreakz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<will_> Hey all.
<bluefox83> has anyone experienced any trouble with the latest edgy updates in apt? just checking before i go updating xorg and such >.>
<sorush20> ho wdo I find out if my computer is prescott or a pentium 4?
<will_> How do I change my refresh rate? its stuck on 75 I need it on 60hz for my tv.
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: not everything starts with sudo
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: how can I check that?
<will_> lemon hi.
<atlef> bclough : at the boot prompt, press F6 and add noapic to that line and hit enter
<Music_Shuffle1> bluefox83, its working fine for me, but I fresh-installed Edgy 64 off a CD.
<lemonsCC> bluefox83: none here
<ViViD> i have a debian sarge server that i want to upgrade to dapper.  i was wondering if theres a wiki or how-to on the web to aid people with this, or if theres a preferred or official method of performing this upgrade
<lemonsCC> will_: hi
<bclough> atlef: thanks!
<Music_Shuffle1> sorush20, Prescott is a pentium 4 core, as is Northwood.
<ViViD> does it work to simply change my sources.list?
<lemonsCC> !hi | will_
<ubotu> will_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: is it onboard or a pci card? post the output of "sudo lspci" in the pastebin
<bluefox83> no, i mean the updates from a regular apt-get dist-upgrade or synaptic update >.>
<will_> lemonsCC, : how do i change my refresh rate to 60hz instead of 75. there are no options
<bluefox83> not updating from dapper
<sorush20> I'm trying to use a swiftfox but I don't know whether I have prescott or pentium 4
<Music_Shuffle1> bluefox83, You mean just apt-get update is working fine or not?
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: I can't really sudo right now... my current OS is slackware
<Music_Shuffle1> sorush20, you can have both.
<sorush20> Music_Shuffle1:
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: in slackware the card works? but in ubuntu it doesn't?
<lemonsCC> will_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<lemonsCC> will_: may help
<Music_Shuffle1> If you have a Pentium 4, it is either a Northwood core, or a Prescott core.
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: essentially...
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, i feel weird, people say if im using ubuntu, i cannot access my XP partition, but i can see my XP in ubuntu??
<Music_Shuffle1> So it can be both.
<frogzoo> !ntfs | elfreakz
<ubotu> elfreakz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Music_Shuffle1> elfreakz, yeah that's annoying. You have to mount the XP part's.
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: you can READ from your XP partition but writing is very experimental
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: what kernel version do you have in slack (uname -a)
<atlef> bclough : there could also be an error with the cd you are trying to boot.
<elfreakz> Music_Shuffle1, lemonsCC : dont u think its cool i can access my XP partition? so i can edit any file in it?
<bclough> atlef: good point, i ran a check and it passed
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: is your xp a fat32 partition?
<Music_Shuffle1> Well, writing is not something I would do, but you can read i, yeah.
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, should be ntfs
<billytwowilly> so if I get a "can't read superblock" error when I try to mount a windows share does that mean the hard drive is toast?
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: one weird thing I noticed was that when I went to network configure and told it what the default gate computer's IP was, then closed the window (after hitting apply in sudo), it would be blank again when I got back
<atlef> bclough : good
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: 2.4.31
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: i would be careful writing ntfs and linux dont agree
<bclough> atlef: so what does noapic do?
<will_> Ok.
<atlef> !noapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<will_> I'm done with ubuntu. All that to change a refresh rate?
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: hmmm, ubuntu uses the 2.6 kernel versions.
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, so ur point is, never go to XP partition?
<conreyt> anyone help me with gnomebaker? I installed it a min ago and I'm getting odd errors trying to burn dvd's.  CDs work fine.  error Here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36086/
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: but I can't believe harwardware _not_ being suported that has been suported.
<bclough> atlef: !noapic?
<jengc0il> !tsocks
<ubotu> tsocks: transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-2 (edgy), package size 209 kB, installed size 548 kB
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: you can read (ie: look at pictures, listen to music) but writing is not reccomended
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: so what does that mean?
<DanglyBits> will automatix2 for ubuntu amd64 install the 32 bit firefox with 32 bit flash 9 player?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, aarrr ic ic yet i still can see the XP partition there.... where else when im using xp, i cannot see ubuntu partition
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: i got around this by making a fat32 partition and using it to transfer from XP to ubuntu
<corevette> after i uninstalled xgl, it said i have an error in the xserver......now i'm stuck in recover mode and i don't want xgl...how do i fix this?
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: you could try to start the network in ubuntu manually, do you have DHCP in your network ?
<nomin> conreyt: it looks like you have the wrong dvd type
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, yeah i have another partition, which is for shared = the partition is on fat32
<nolimitsoya> conreyt, are you using dvdram for a drive that can only write dvd-r, or using dvd-r for a drive that can only write dvd+r?
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: I'm not sure... I'm really a newbie to the inner workings of computers
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: there is something that will allow your to use your ext3 on windows
<julianx> the problem with a fat32 partition is only the limit of capacity and the right access... i think
<nolimitsoya> elfreakz, www.fs-driver.org
<nomin> conreyt: is your drive dvd+r or dvd-r?  you can only use matching dvd types with the drives.
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, something allow me to use my ext3 on windows - like?
<Emo_Samurai> Do you know where I could find drivers for a network card I just bought?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: see nolimitsoya above
<ironfroggy_LT> i have installed cupsys to a seperate box, but when i try to browse to (its ip):631, i get nothing. what reasons could there be?
<MrRio> How can I get totem to play realvideo?
<Jhuri> hi all
<corevette> after i uninstalled xgl, it said i have an error in the xserver......now i'm stuck in recover mode and i don't want xgl...how do i fix this?
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: if the netowrk is automaticly configured (ipadress, gateway, dns) you have dhcp,
<nolimitsoya> !codec | MrRio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atlef> bclough : not sure, but it worked for me
<Jhuri> im trying to compile me own kernel
<lemonsCC> julianx: what do you mean?
<nolimitsoya> !codecs | MrRio
<ubotu> MrRio: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ivoks> hi!
<ivoks> we need you!
<lemonsCC> !hi | ivoks
<ubotu> ivoks: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jhuri>  getting this error message: kernel/exit.c: In function 'eligible_child':
<ivoks> if you are edgy user, help us build DVD for all
<conreyt> nomin nolimitsoya: it's a dvdrw +/- drive and the media is DVD-R .. is there something else I can check?
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: If you manually put the the network info somewhere you don't have dhcp.
<ivoks> come to http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/ningi/ and upload your packages list
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: most dsl hardware routers have dhcp
<Jhuri>  kernel/exit.c:1054: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<corevette> after i uninstalled xgl, it said i have an error in the xserver......now i'm stuck in recover mode and i don't want xgl...how do i fix this?
<julianx> you can use eassy-ubuntu for install the realplayer
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: I guess it is... essentially, if the gate computer has my IP address, I can connect to it and the internet
<nolimitsoya> conreyt, try k3b instead of gnomebaker. make sure you a re using good branded dvd-r:s, make sure the brand of disc and writer are compatible
<conreyt> nomin: I just reloaded this computer (it's my wife's) and I'm using the same spindle that I was using when it was loaded with windows...
<elfreakz> nolimitsoya, thanks for the ext2 ifs for windows link :)
<nolimitsoya> julianx, never recommend anyone to use easyubuntuor automatix
<Music_Shuffle1> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lemonsCC> ivoks: what is the point of this project?
<lemonsCC> ivoks: dvd for no internet users?
<Emo_Samurai> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ivoks> lemonsCC: one DVD with installation for all Ubuntu flavours + most used packages
<BlueLaguna> I installed a package via apt-get -b source, but now the package keeps showing up as outdated, even though it isn't
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, if i wanted to move files from xp to ubuntu partition, so i need to go to fat32 partition first, or i can directly move and copy it between 2 ext3 partition?
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | Emo_Samurai
<ubotu> Emo_Samurai: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: good, then in ubuntu in a terminal try "sudo ifconfig eth0" , then "sudo ifconfig" again, to see if the network adapter is up.
<BlueLaguna> Is there any way I can prevent this?
<conreyt> nolimitsoya: it's not a hw issue, I'd rather try to fix it rather than load up a different package to work around it.
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: not sure.. i never use the ext2fs thingy
<ivoks> lemonsCC: ignore 'Breezy Badger'; it's for Edgy acctually :)
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: I'll try that... I think I did before, but I'll try again
<lemonsCC> ivoks: i am using edgy..will upload give me a minute
<nolimitsoya> elfreakz, you can use ext2/3 as any other partition
<Emo_Samurai> Does anyone know where I could get network card drivers?
<nolimitsoya> Emo_Samurai, for wifi or wired?
<Emo_Samurai> nolimitsoya, for wifi.
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: then "sudo dhclient3 " to get dhcp.
<corevette> after i uninstalled xgl, it said i have an error in the xserver......now i'm stuck in recover mode and i don't want xgl...how do i fix this?
<elfreakz> nolimitsoya, so if i wanted to move files from xp to ubuntu partition, so i need to go to fat32 partition first, or i can directly move and copy it between 2 ext3 partition?
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | Emo_Samurai
<ubotu> Emo_Samurai: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SilverDrake> alright
<nolimitsoya> elfreakz, you can use ext2/3 as any other partition
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: you need to  know at which step it goes wrong.....
<elfreakz> nolimitsoya, that will sure no data corrupted?
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: if it goes wrong, I'll write it down and come back here
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: after all that is done, first try to ping your gateway (e.g. ping 192.168.1.1)
<nolimitsoya> elfreakz, its reasonably safe
<elfreakz> nolimitsoya, thanks :)
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: if you can ping ypur gateway, the network is up and running :-)
<Music_Shuffle1> There's a degree of risk associated with anything really.
<nolimitsoya> elfreakz, unlike ntfs, ext is very well documented and open source, so its easy toprogram drivers for
<ivoks> lemonsCC: great, thanks
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: thanks!  I'll try that.
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: for kicks, try to ping google.com after that.
<devils_son> hi all... my usb keyboard is never detected on startup.. i have to unplug the usb cable and replug it and then starts working... i am running kubuntu... any help will be appreciated!
<nolimitsoya> +1 Music_Shuffle1
<SilverDrake> hehe, okay
<ironfroggy_LT> is there anything extra i need to do to open the cups web server?
<elfreakz> nolimitsoya, but my XP partition is already NTFS... so i cant copy/move files from ubuntu ext3 to XP or vise versa?
<nolimitsoya> ironfroggy_LT, a browser
<ironfroggy_LT> nolimitsoya: yeah i got that part
<nolimitsoya> elfreakz, hasnt this been clarified a number of times? ntfs writing from linux is dangerous, and ext3 acces from windows is perfectly fine
<freakytux> devils_son: maybe a driver? there are many on the net..
<devils_son> hmm... i thought i wasn't missing any drivers since when i replug it, it starts to work... but i'll check for them.. thanks!
<elfreakz> nolimitsoya, so if i use xp, i can get ubuntu file.. but NO/DONT when i use ubuntu to get something from XP NTFS.. am i right?
<jori> nolimitsoya, there is a tabel same where whit you're change of succes its samewhere around the line's of 70 / 30 not damaging you're data
<nolimitsoya> elfreakz, its perfectly simple realy, and i cant explain it better than has already been explained. jori, such tabels are ogus
<nolimitsoya> *bogus
<corevette> after i uninstalled xgl, it said i have an error in the xserver......now i'm stuck in recover mode and i don't want xgl...how do i fix this?
<freakytux> devils_son: it can work without, but if you have problems, you should try a driver
<nolimitsoya> corevette, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lemonsCC> ivoks: holy god thats a long list of packages...=)
<cjuner> corevette, you probably have modified your gdm config, right?
<lemonsCC> ivoks: uploaded
<ivoks> lemonsCC: 2-3 thousand? :)
<lemonsCC> ivoks: not numbered so idk but its looong
<MrKeuner> hi, is it possible to have xgl or aiglx support without non-ubuntu repositories?
<corevette> nolimitsoya i did that, do you think it should have any different results? i didn't change anything
<corevette> cjuner, not that i know of...gdm config?
<devils_son> freakytux: ok, i'll try that.. thanks
<ivoks> lemonsCC: don't worry, it's not that much
<ivoks> lemonsCC: everything bellow 2000 is normal :)
<cjuner> corevette, gdm is your login manager (if you use ubuntu, in kubuntu that would be kdm). How do you start XGL usually?
<lemonsCC> ivoks: 26 pages printed at size 10 font...lol
<corevette> cjuner usually i just login...i never used xgl...i dont' even know why i had it
<corevette> cjuner i don't want xgl anymore, thats the whole problem
<cjuner> corevette, hm... that's weird.
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: did you ever get vlc installed?
<ivoks> lemonsCC: spread the word, so we can get even better results
<corevette> cjuner how come?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, im still waiting for the upgrade to finish
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: k
<corevette> nolimitsoya do you think the dpgk-reconfigure would do anythign?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, still say 25minutes :(
<lemonsCC> ivoks: will try
<ivoks> lemonsCC: thanks
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, and its like 2:40AM SUNDAY here
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: slow internet or lost of updates?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: i went to bed at 4am last night =)
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, i believe the connection is slow, im using 3G via phone as modem
<lemonsCC> lots*
<ironfroggy_LT> do i need to change some configs so that cups will allow other boxes on the network to access it?
<cjuner> corevette, the ubuntu xgl package doesn't modify anything. You should just login to normal Xorg.
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, where from?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: EST @ NJ, USA
<ivoks> elfreakz: looks like DVD repo is something what you need :)
<corevette> cjuner but it says theres an error and i can't log in
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, I was so excited with ubuntu, thats why i stay up late :p
<lemonsCC> ivoks: you silly silly man...he is updating
<ivoks> lemonsCC: :)
<elfreakz> ivoks, dvd repo?
<lemonsCC> ivoks: you will include fluxbox and such or no?
<ibert> anybody knows why wol is turned off while halting the machine?
<ivoks> elfreakz: most popular packages on DVD
<ivoks> lemonsCC: if it's popular, yes
<elfreakz> ivoks, what can i do with it?
<lemonsCC> ivoks: you want all my machines running ubuntu?
<ivoks> lemonsCC: sure
<ivoks> elfreakz: install from DVD, not from internet - faster, cheaper
<lemonsCC> ivoks: will do....the pentium MMX may take a second..lol
<elfreakz> ivoks, aaarrr ic ehehehe now i know
<ivoks> ummm... i sound like those tv commercials :)
<david83> is there something in linux that is equivalent with DirectX in windows?
<lemonsCC> 233MHz FTW!
<nolimitsoya> david83, opengl
<david83> clear
<nolimitsoya> david83, and openal
<elfreakz> ivoks, there's not much people using linux in this country, so its not that famous
<corevette> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: where at?
<wachunei> elfreakz, where are you from?
<elfreakz> MALAYSIA
<corevette>  after i uninstalled xgl, it said i have an error in the xserver......now i'm stuck in recover mode and i don't want xgl...how do i fix this?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: ahh..i see
<ortega10> how do i play midi files in gstreamer-based players or vlc?
<ivoks> corevette: did you mess up with /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<david83> i heared about gpl graphics drivers is it possible to start the 3d enhancer with them?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, i was like asking around about ubuntu, everybody is like giving me weird face :p as if im a nerd :p
<corevette> ivoks, not taht i know of, all i did was a complete removal of xgl
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: most people think i am cursing at them or something
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, ahahah really
<elfreakz> lemonsCC,  i was like making happy face to my housemate saying IM ON UBUNTU, and he just say .. oh ok :p
<lemonsCC> ivoks: whats that link again?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, they dont even want to know bout it.. all they know, its free open source :p
<ivoks> corevette: what does 'grep Xgl /etc/gdm/gdm.conf' returns?
<ivoks> lemonsCC: ubuntu-hr.org/ningi
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: he runs XP?
<UbuntuCE> hi.i have to main partition`s blocks- for windows, for linux, and shared one. what file system is the best for the 3rd?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, yea they all run xp, even in my college run with xp
<ghoul83> fat32 :D
<corevette> ivoks, # kills it.  10 seconds should be long enough for X, but Xgl may need 20 or 25.
<lemonsCC> ivoks: thanks
<ivoks> corevette: kills?
<ivoks> corevette: that's grep :)
<ortega10> UbuntuCE: it used to be fat32, but now with full ntfs compatibility through ntfs-3g, pick the one you like
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, upgrades still 66%
<corevette> ivoks, huh?
<ivoks> corevette: just run that command and paste output
<corevette> i did
<ivoks> corevette: grep Xgl /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<wajig> is there a channel for ppc users?
<corevette> root@corevette-desktop:~# grep Xgl /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<corevette> # kills it.  10 seconds should be long enough for X, but Xgl may need 20 or 25.
<UbuntuCE> ortega10: ubuntu will can delete etc. on nts with ntfs-3d?
<ivoks> corevette: oh... :)
<ortega10> UbuntuCE: yes it can, and although that support isn't as old and stable as fat32, everyone says it works like a charm
<lemonsCC> wajig: dont think so
<Bakefy> Does anyone have a suggestion for an HTML editor?
<corevette> ivoks, any idea?
<lemonsCC> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<corevette> Bakefy, quanta plus
<ivoks> corevette: yes
<neruatix> hmm, sould i install aiglx or xgl? i'm running 64bit edgy on a athlon 64 4200+ with a gf7600gt graphicsadapter
<ivoks> corevette: ls -dl /etc/X11/X
<wajig> wow,  so i'm the last guy on planet using linux  on an ibook ;-)
<UbuntuCE> ortega10: ntfs-3d is installed stardardly with ubuntu cd version?
<ivoks> lemonsCC: don't upload too many fluxboxes :)
<corevette> ivoks, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 Nov 24 23:07 /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/Xorg
<Bakefy> corevette, I dont see that on the add/remove how can I get that... what repository?
<ortega10> UbuntuCE: no, and it's called ntfs-3g
<lemonsCC> ivoks: i only have 1
<soulfreshner> hey guys, for some weird reason I can't get my networking back up if my wireless connection drops...
<ivoks> lemonsCC: ok :)
<soulfreshner> it works fine if I restart my machine
<ivoks> corevette: so, when you boot ubuntu, gdm doesn't start?
<ortega10> UbuntuCE: but you can install it easily with synaptic
<soulfreshner> is there some service I need to restart (other than networking?
<nolimitsoya> UbuntuCE, dont use ntfs3g for sharingfiles
<Bakefy> corevette, I found it
<corevette> ivoks, no
<UbuntuCE> nolimitsoya: why not?
<nolimitsoya> UbuntuCE, its experimental. use ext3 and windows driver from www.fs-driver.org
<ivoks> corevette: grep ^0= /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<soulfreshner> (using edgy)
<corevette> ivoks, 0=Standard
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, without any software yet, i cant run mp3 files? whats that rhythmbox music player for?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: open source fomats .ogg etc
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, so at this time i cant play any mp3 yet?
<freakytux> does anyone know a good tut about Cups? I don't understand it
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: not yet
<corevette> elfreakz you have to install mp3 codecs
<ivoks> corevette: grep -A2 server-Standard /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<nolimitsoya> !mp3 | elfreakz
<ubotu> elfreakz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, vlc will play it right?
<ivoks> corevette: i need only command part
<Bakefy> corevette: do you know a good ftp client?
<ivoks> Bakefy: gftp?
<corevette> ivoks, command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -br -audit 0
<corevette> bakefy, gftp
<fatsheep> is there a command line program that changes file-program associations?  (similar to properties>open with tab?)
<swami>  anyone tryed the 2.6.19 kenel?
<nolimitsoya> swami, yes
<Bakefy> ivoks, corvette: I thank you
<ivoks> corevette: hm
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: should
<ivoks> corevette: then it starts Xorg
<nikin> yo i'm back :D
<ivoks> corevette: did you check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ivoks> corevette: error should be at the end of the file
<lemonsCC> anyone know if its possible to regenerate EXIF thumbnails?  I rotate, crop, redeye pictures and the thumbnail never changes
<Bakefy> fatsheep, I have a program that does that it came with ubuntu edgy
<corevette> ivoks i'll chekc it ou
<nikin> i ame managing a server with ssh and mostly i use command line apps. I prevent stopping started processes on disconnect using screen, but when i run an X program when i disconnect it shuts down, coz it loses the X server, any idea how to slove that?
<ortega10> how do i play midi files in gstreamer-based players or vlc?
<UbuntuCE> nolimitsoya: thanks. is there a windows programm to transfor ntfs partiotion into ext2(3)?
<corevette> ivoks should i put it in pastebin?
<Bakefy> fatsheep, system > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: I tried what you suggested, and I got errors
<nolimitsoya> UbuntuCE, no thats impossibe
<ivoks> corevette: yeah, that would be ok
<Volstrup> anybody who knows when the mozilla-mplayer will be working together with Firefox 2.0?
<nolimitsoya> Volstrup, it is as of right now
<superjon> Volstrup: Use mozplugger
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: when I sudid dhclient3, it did some pinging to 255.255.255.255 and said "No DHCPOFFERS received  No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: what did it say?
<lemonsCC> anyone know if its possible to regenerate EXIF thumbnails?  I rotate, crop, redeye pictures and the thumbnail never changes
<fatsheep> Bakefy: thanks but I'm looking for where *all* the file-program association rules are stored
<Volstrup> superjon: mozplugger?
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: then I tried to ping the gateway anyway, it said "connect: Network is unreachable"
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: but eth0 is up
<fatsheep> Preferred Applications is just for the web browser, email, text editor and a couple other things
<nikin> fatsheep: that stuff depends on the file managger
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: and eth0 has an ip adress
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: it was actually trying with both eth0 and eth1
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: ok, but do they have an ip?
<corevette> ivoks anything specifically i should be looing at in that file...while it loads to pastebin??
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: I don't see why they shouldn't... I wonder why it tried to connect to 255.255.255.255 though
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: that's not my gateway
<Volstrup> superjon: how do I configure mozplugger?
<ivoks> corevette: 'EE' strings
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: the dhcp client "pings"/broadcasts on the complete net available, for an dhcp offer
<fatsheep> nikin: you mean nautilus?
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: it is normal behaviour
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: okay... it just kept pinging the same thing, though
<nikin> fatsheep: i think so, i use ROX-filer and it has not he same assoc as i had with nautilus
<superjon> Volstrup: Look in the wiki or google. Its not that hard
<corevette> ivoks, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36092/
<recu> i've heard compiz is no longer the state of the art for XGL. can i have a link where to look for?
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: yes, it will try "forever" until an dhcp offer is recieved
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: alright... I don't suppose I can tell it the IP of my gateway, though...
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: have you tried to assign an ip manualy?
<ivoks> corevette: upload whole file
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: yes, but it keeps resetting when I close the window
<ortega10> how do i play midi files in gstreamer-based players or vlc ?
<corevette> ivoks, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36093/
<swami> nolimitsoya do u have a sata hdd?
<nolimitsoya> swami, no
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: do it from the command line, it might be funny behaviour from the admin tool
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: okay, how do I do that?
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: you are in slack now?
<nolimitsoya> swami, i havent used 2.6.19 either. i just know that someone has ;)
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: yes
<conreyt> why is it that gnomebaker can't write a dvd yet I install k3b and no issues?!?!?
<ironfroggy_LT> does anyone have links to docs on configure CUPS for use beyond just by the localhost? i cant find anything anywhere and ive been reading all over.
<nolimitsoya> swami, i was just being a smartass, instead of giving you the proverbial !anyone
<SilverDrake> conreyt: because k3b rawks
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: do "ifconfig" and write down the ipadress and default gateway.
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: okay..
<ivoks> corevette: according to this, everything is ok
<swami> hmmm i have some problems with my sata...i activate the package...but it gives me an error
<corevette> ivoks let me try restarting..please please stay on, your my only hope
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: then loook in /etc/resolv.conf and write down the nameserver entries (not needed if you can access the slackware filesystem from ubuntu)
<lemonsCC> is there a way to see the ip of everything on your network?
<ivoks> i'm here
<ivoks> lemonsCC: yes
<lemonsCC> ivok: do tell please....
<ivoks> lemonsCC: nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24 for example :)
<ironfroggy_LT> has anyone here even used CUPS?
<ironfroggy_LT> or am i wasting my time?
<ivoks> don't leave your home without nmap
<corevette> ivoks, unless you had another idea
<lemonsCC> ivok what is the /24 for
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: wait, you wanted me to do ifconfig now?  if so, the command isn't found in slackware
<ivoks> lemonsCC: your network
<ivoks> lemonsCC: what's your network?
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: then in ubuntu in open 2 terminals
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: got r00t?
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: :-)
<lemonsCC> ivoks: nmap command not found
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: yeah, got root :P
<ivoks> corevette: /etc/init.d/gdm restart - try that
<ivoks> lemonsCC: install it :)
<lemonsCC> nmap is the package name?
<ivoks> yes
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: then ifconfig should be available... (/sbin/ifconfig)
<lemonsCC> ivoks: you never know it could have been nmap-common =)
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: try again please
<corevette> ivoks, ok the error came up
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: okay, okay, there we go
<lemonsCC> ivoks: what do you mean whats my network?
<corevette> ivoks, it said basically: GDM Xserver was not found
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: got the info?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, i need to restart?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: shouldn't
<dLinkCrawxor> Is it true ubuntu dont fix all bugs thus getting more money through supporting the system?
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: yeah, got it...
<ivoks> corevette: ls -dl /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: try "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<ivoks> lemonsCC: you have an IP address
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: then in ubuntu start two terminals
<corevette> ivoks, -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 17880 Dec  6 21:59 /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<ivoks> lemonsCC: that address in in some network range
<ivoks> corevette: run program 'X'
<ivoks> corevette: that's big X
<corevette> ivoks, just type in the terminal, 'X'?
<corevette> ivoks, without quotes
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: in the first do a "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<ivoks> lemonsCC: you can access to computers in your network witout router
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, it say building dependency tree...DONE, E: couldn't find package vlc
<ivoks> corevette: yes
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: X.x this is so confusing... tell you what, I'll get someone on the phone and run kubuntu
<lemonsCC> ivoks: if didn't find everything...i know it missed my laptop because it is 192.168.1.110
<corevette> ivoks, Fatal server error:
<corevette> Server is already active for display 0
<corevette>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<corevette>         and start again.
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: ok, ...
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: then I don't have to reboot several times each time... I'm sorry
<ivoks> lemonsCC: then it's nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 :)
<SilverDrake> HuibertGill: nothing against you
<ivoks> lemonsCC: your network is 192.168.1.0/24, not 192.168.0.0/24
<corevette> ivoks, should i try to configure GDM to make it so it doesn't use XGL?
<ivoks> corevette: remove that file and try again
<lemonsCC> ahh i had changed it to 192.168.1.1
<HuibertGill> SilverDrake: it's ok, I had to be going in 5 minutes anyway, could not hav ehelped you much longer
<sorush20> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ivoks> corevette: it doesn't use Xgl
<sorush20> !swiftfox
<corevette> ivoks, ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<corevette> its removed
<Elendil> Hello
<lemonsCC> ivoks: still missed my laptop...and the desktop i am trying to get
<Elendil> can someone help me?
<Elendil> ??
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: can you run "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ivoks> lemonsCC: it doesn't miss
<lemonsCC> and paste everything in the pastebin
<ivoks> lemonsCC: it can't miss
<sorush20> where are the ubuntu swiftfox repository?
<lemonsCC> !pastebin | elfreakz
<ubotu> elfreakz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<corevette> ivoks, i tried runnng 'X' again, but it halted right before the login screen
<michela> hi
<lemonsCC> ivoks: my laptop is connected to the internet and it isnt on the list
<ivoks> corevette: no, it didn't - that's normal :)
<Elendil> How do you fix a sync monitor errors...? I try to run the live\installation of Ubuntu, but my monitors jsut go straight to out of sync
<ivoks> corevette: killall -9 X (in terminal)
<paitart> i just upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06. got a prob though: my systems hangs/freezes whenever i insert a USB flash. this didnt happen before under 5.10. any explanations or fixes?
<michela> I'm triyng to configure my wi-fi connection with Netgear DG834G and WG111v2 USB key
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, i already type that
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, then?
<lemonsCC> ivoks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36096/
<corevette> ivoks, woudl there be any reason why none of the terminals are opeing up?
<ivoks> lemonsCC: you should really read something about network bacics; it's hard to explain it if you don't understand it
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: you pasted everything in the pastebin?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, ok wait
<ivoks> corevette: when you run 'X' it shouldn't start anything
<sorush20> here is all the swiftfox verison..
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: and paste the link here
<corevette> hold on i'm gonna alt ctl backspace?
<ivoks> corevette: ctrl+alt+backspace
<sorush20> how do I turn this address into a debian source http://getswiftfox.com/debian.htm
<corevette> ivoks should i restart then?
<ivoks> corevette: no
<Elendil>  How do you fix a sync monitor errors...? I try to run the live\installation of Ubuntu, but my monitors just go straight to out of sync
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36097/
<corevette> ivoks, okay, what should i enter?
<ivoks> Elendil: you killed X, right?
<LjL> sorush20: erm, doesn't it say precisely that right on that page? "deb http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian unstable non-free"
<ivoks> gr..
<ivoks> corevette: you killed X, right?
<Elendil> no
<Elendil> im in windows right now
<ivoks> Elendil: sorry, that wasn't for you :)
<Elendil> o ok
<corevette> not yet....what was the comman
<Elendil> lol
<james296> help, I was messin around with the configuration editor, and I got it to accidently show windows as grids when I move them around , how do I fix this?
<LjL> sorush20: and i don't see anywhere that those packages are Ubuntu compatible...
<rowdy_> hello there
<ivoks> Elendil: there is 'Start installation with safe graphics'
<Elendil> i did
<Elendil> same problem
<rowdy_> anybody here configured postfix
<Hoag> Hey all. Is there something I can do with gimp to make it act more like photoshop? (I.E, the tool windows inside the picture window)?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: paste this over whats there
<LjL> !gimpshop | Hoag
<ubotu> Hoag: gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36098/
<corevette> hoag, google search gimpshop
<james296> well?
<corevette> ivoks, whats the command
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, remove the old one, and paste the one u gave me?
<corevette> ivoks, for killing x
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: yes
<ivoks> corevette: killall -9 X
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, a second
<sorush20> http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Chronicles#Install_Swiftfox
<KarboN> Hey guys.. I'm really out of ideas with this one: Ubuntu 6.10 (Desktop installation, 64-bit) Installation freezes right after choosing "START OR INSTALL UBUNTU"
<sparkling> hi all
<KarboN> any ideas?
<KarboN> :(
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: save and exit, then run "sudo apt-get update"
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, ok wait
<corevette> ivoks, X: no process killed
<paitart> i just upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06. got a prob though: my systems hangs/freezes whenever i insert a USB flash. this didnt happen before under 5.10. any explanations or fixes?
<KarboN> I'm very new to linux so I've really got no idea
<ivoks> corevette: now do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<james296> well???
<Hoag> corevette: Cheers!
<LjL> !patience | james296
<ubotu> james296: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<KarboN> the install image is okay though, checked the MD5-CS
<LjL> !install | KarboN
<ubotu> KarboN: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<corevette> ivoks, same exact thing
<yhanno> hi
<KarboN> LjL, thanks! :)
<KarboN> \o
<ivoks> corevette: so, X starts, but gdm doesn't
<james296> well, I get a feeling because of how fast ppl send messages on this ppl wont get my question
<ivoks> corevette: then your gdm is misconfigured
<corevette> ivoks, yes...because it's looking for xgl
<ivoks> corevette: are you sure? how do you know that?
<yhanno> I installed windows on a second partition and now i need help installing grub
<LjL> james296: it's possible, but then repeating "well?" won't help much with that. myself, i've seen your question, and i simply don't know the answer
<yhanno> my boot partition is located in /dev/sda1
<corevette> when i do the gdm restart thing, it says GDM: XGL not found /usr/bin/xgl
<yhanno> anyone_
<ivoks> yhanno: eh...
<james296> damn, I JUST instaled this again...and now I need to do it again just because of this? or is there a way to reset the default settings??
<ivoks> yhanno: grab an install CD
<ivoks> yhanno: you have rescue option on it
<LjL> corevette: erm... perhaps if you've installed and later removed Xgl, you should modify back your config files accordingly ;)
<ghoul83> how can i reactivate an linux system after a Windows Installation wiped out the bootloader infos?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ghoul83 about grub | ghoul83, see the private message from Ubotu
<yhanno> cant i use the live cd?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, done but at the end it say E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<yhanno> ivoks:
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: thats find run "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<PSP-Center> http://pspcenter.c.la/
<ghoul83> LjL thx
<LjL> james296: there certainly is a way, you just need to know what gconf key you changed :-P and i don't know that
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, i think its working, asking me type Y/N
<lemonsCC> y
<lemonsCC> lol
<ortega10> how do i play midi files in gstreamer-based players or vlc ?
<yhanno> ivoks: can i use tge live cd?
<ivoks> corevette: add your gdm.conf to pastebin
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: you didnt have the right repos enabled (translation: it didn't know where to look)
<james296> well, when I move windows, it actually automatically puts a grid like box in place of the window itself
<ivoks> yhanno: i think so, yes
<yhanno> how?
<james296> but, is there a way to reset all of the settings to default?
<Music_Shuffle2> Yeah.
<Music_Shuffle2> Reinstall.
<Belter_> anybody managed to get a Belkin FSD7000 wireless nic going in v6.10
<Music_Shuffle2> There should be another, more educated way, but I prefer to just start anew.
<nikin> ortega: is it a must to use gstreamer or VLC?
<james296> besides reinstalling theres no point in doing that for one stupid thing
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, so the thing i copy and paste from u, will get everything work now?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: most things
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, what seem to be the problem just now?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: huh?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, when u say, it didnt know where to look
<yhanno> anyone knows how to rescue grub with the live cd_
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: oh before you pasted file it didnt....it does now
<Elendil> When i try to boot up Ubuntu through live/installer, when it gets through load screen, i got a monitor error that reads out of sync, and i also tried the graphic safe boot and still doesnt work
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: is it done installing?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, yeah installing :)
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: type vlc and it should open
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, thumbs up to you, i was lucky to have someone in the states to help :)
<yhanno> anyone knows how to rescue grub with the live cd?
<jbroome> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, how if i wanted to install java plugin for my firefox, it say install manually
<lemonsCC> yeah Firefox is odd that way
<Elendil> is their a way to edit the vsync and hsync????
<SurfnKid> what exactly is the bonobo activation server?
<SurfnKid> !bonobo
<ubotu> bonobo: The GNOME Bonobo System.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.22-9 (edgy), package size 230 kB, installed size 1308 kB
* SurfnKid smacks ubotu with an ircon stick
<Henning> !GNOME
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Henning> !ubotu
<Henning> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Elendil> !sync
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, so i have to install it manually right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Elendil> !syncedit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syncedit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Henning> !gedit
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, ouch how did u get all that file name?
<okaratas> hi
<lemonsCC> lol
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Elendil> When i try to boot up Ubuntu through live/installer, when it gets through load screen, i got a monitor error that reads out of sync, and i also tried the graphic safe boot and still doesnt work
<BigCanOfTuna> How do I kill my firewall? I don't see anything like /etc/init.d/iptables.
<lemonsCC> that and the ubuntu wiki are a great place to look
<kunee> does anybody use XINERAMA? do i have to configure gnome, too? i am not able to move the windows completely out of the first screen
<RawSewage> how do you use sox to batch convert a bunch of audio files
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, thanks for the useful link :)
<lemonsCC> no prob
<macozz> Hi! I get problems with Samba after upgrading from dapper to edgy, after trying the diffrent "solutions" from the forums I still canot fix it...
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, come to malaysia, i buy you lunch and dinner :)
<lemonsCC> lol...a little far
<macozz> Samba refuse to upgrade and I cannot remove it neither... anyone can suggest me what to do?
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, dont forget to bring along tyra banks :P
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: i would love to travel that way
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, LOL
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: lol
<cimek> Hello
<igor> anybody knows how i configure my multimidia keyboard on ubuntu ?
<Elendil> is it my turn???
<Elendil> lol
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, its successful install,but a problem here
<ghoul83> igor you mean the special buttons for sleep mode and stuff like that?
<lemonsCC> yep?
<Elendil> When i try to boot up Ubuntu through live/installer, when it gets through load screen, i got a monitor error that reads out of sync, and i also tried the graphic safe boot and still doesnt work
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, my audio file is in external usb hdd
<ghoul83> Elendil  did you check the cheatcodes?
<Elendil> no
<Elendil> where are these cheatcodes?
<lemonsCC> hmm
<igor> no....the small buttons....do you knows that king of keyboards that have some buttons to control de volume, play, etc....
<hetlemming> igor: I was able to configure mine via System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<dthomas> am i insane or does dapper server not install an mta by default?
<ghoul83> Elendil  like to set the refreshrate for your monitor at cd rom boot up
<Elendil> ghoul83: No man, where do i enter them and where are they?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: that may help the HDD is most likely fat32
<ghoul83> Elendil  when the boot up screen comes and you can press Enter to start or the safemode options
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, will that be save for my data? will it lost any of my data later on?
<webmaren> i need help getting flash to work in FF
<Elendil> ghould: i do that...then it goes to the load up screen
<webmaren> i'm on i686
<ghoul83> Elendil  there you will have to press F1 - F9 to get some commandline options that you can you
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: your data should be fine...BUT you can never backup enough
* lemonsCC is a hypocrite
<macozz> Anyone kown how to fix the samba upgrade problem in edgy?
<Elendil> ghoul: i believe its F1, but what do i type in their??
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, on my desktop, i can see my external hdd ... can i just right click and click unmount?
<webmaren> how do i get flash to work in FF2 on Ubuntu Edgy AMD64
<ghoul83> Elendil  give me a sec i will search :)
<Elendil> ghoul: Thx man, really appreciate it
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: yes
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: jsut doubleclick the drive
<corevette> ivoks ok i'm back sorry, i was showering
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, sorry i can only unmount sda1 and sda6
<corevette> ivoks, where do i find gdm...in which directory
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, but not external hdd and external hdd (2)
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: well you dont want to UNmount do you...i thought you wanted to mount
<borg> if ubuntu is debian based, why i dont get why it's not recommended to not use other debian repositories
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, vlc cant import the whole folder to the player
<lemonsCC> can it open a single file?
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: it may just want a playlist of someform
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, yes only single
<ghoul83> Elendil  what hardware you got? monitor and graphics adapter
<corevette> anyone, where do i find gdm.conf??? in which direcotry
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: just select multiple files and save the playlist
<Elendil> ghoul: i got a nvidia geforce 7800 GT
<yeti> borg: it's not that hard to understand, is it? italian is also "latin-based", you could say. nevertheless you wouldn't speak latin when visiting italy
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, maybe i should try other player...
<lemonsCC> corevette: locate gdm.conf will show you
<jobs> hez
<jobs> i have a problemm
<lemonsCC> elfreakz: xmms andmplayer
<Elendil> ghoul: and i got 2 monitors pluged in, both supports 1280x768
<jobs> i want to recoverz grub
<borg> yeti: :/
<jobs> butr it cam the error The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<yeti> borg: nobody's saying that debian repositories will not work, it's just that serious problems might occur and nobody has the time to help you with these problems then. so: do it, but you're on your own with it.
<ghoul83> Elendil  i see :D
<Elendil> any luck?
<jobs> cann help me someone
<Ashura> i need to put some commands like iwpriv before my ra0 interface goes up...what can i do?
<ghoul83> Elendil  could be better
<Elendil> ghoul O.o?
<corevette> ok i'm having trouble, i uninstalled XGL and GDM didn't know that, so i have an xserver error everytime i start up Ubuntu.  what should i do?  (pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36106/ )
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, i try to install the java plugin , u gave me the sudo ... just now... but same problem again, E:couldnt find package sun-java5-jre
<yeti> corevette: if you're sure it's a gdm problem, try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ghoul83> Elendil  hmm
<jmon> can anyone suggest a open source mmorpg for ubuntu?
<ghoul83> Elendil  can you but up that system we are talking about and still be chatting?
<corevette> yeti, yeah that didn't help....gdm is looking for the old xserver (xgl) which i uninstalled
<lemonsCC> im not sure what repo java is on
<Elendil> ghoul unless you can get irc up in the cmd line, then no, dont have my laptop with me
<Elendil> ghoul why?
<xibalba> what's the main diff betwen ubunutu and say..fedora? or any other linux distro really
<ghoul83> Elendil  because noone thought about puttting the cheatcodes from live cd online so i can't find them
<corevette> gdm is looking for the old xserver (xgl) which i uninstalled, and theres an error everytime i start onto ubuntu, so i'm stuck in recovery mode....any help please?
<Elendil> is it in the cd ghoul?
<Elendil> the live cd?
<ghoul83> Elendil ya it is availible when you boot up
<Elendil> hmm...i didnt see it though
<ghoul83> Elendil give me a sec
<Elendil> theres a help
<Elendil> kk
<vero> hi there
<ghoul83> Elendil what help?`
<Elendil> in the bootup
<Elendil> when u go to start it on the cd
<corevette> gdm is looking for the old xserver (xgl) which i uninstalled, and theres an error everytime i start onto ubuntu, so i'm stuck in recovery mode....any help please?
<Elendil> their just some info
<ghoul83> yeah
<Elendil> nothing big though
<Elendil> !cheatcodes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheatcodes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vero> i would like help on Xorg.0.log
<Belter_> anybody using a Belkin BCM4306 wireless network card with Ubuntu 6.10
<vero>  i installed nvidia drivers
<ghoul83> if you read the screen it says something about  F4-F9 which you can look at and stuff
<vero> and can't reach my high definition
<anchor> Hey guys what's the better purchase: 74 gig raptor drive with 8mb cache or 36.7 gig raptor drive with 16mb cache?
<Ashura> !interfaces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anchor> same price  for both.
<xibalba> what's the main diff betwen ubunutu and say..fedora? or any other linux distro really
<darius> ubuntu is debian
<ghoul83> Elendil but maybe you could just unplug the second monitor?
<xibalba> anchor, dont get raptors
<darius> slightly different commands
<elfreakz> lemonsCC, still there?
<xibalba> they price/performance is no longer worth it
<vero> i can see No valid modes for "1680x1050_75.00"; removing.
<anchor> any reason why?
<Elendil> hmm i tried ghoul] 
<darius> little things like sudo
<vero> do yiou know about it?
<darius> performance fedora is better than ubuntu
<xibalba> they're only like 2-3% faster tan a sata drive now
<anchor> hmmm, what do you recommend then?
<xibalba> 16mb cache wd cavier
<corevette> gdm is looking for the old xserver (xgl) which i uninstalled, and theres an error everytime i start onto ubuntu, so i'm stuck in recovery mode....any help please?
<ghoul83> Elendil :/
<xibalba> sata
<susscorfa> when i cant boot with the live cd, do i have change when i install with a alternate cd for having a working system
<xibalba> i dont see any difference between the linux distros
<meefs> hey guys, how can I determine which version (LTS, EDGY) of ubuntu I'm running?
<Belter_> Belkin BCM4306 wireless nic, anubody installed one yet?
<darius> some faster some better different=ce in commands
<xibalba> i've been using bsd too long
<sanders> Can someone talk me through setting up wireless on ubuntu, am having a nightmare (am on ubuntu now wired connection)
<corevette> xibalba some are better with different desktop gui, like ubuntu is mainly gnome unless you get kubuntu....but like SuSe uses KDE by default
<xibalba> that's it?
<dthomas> doesn't recent suse use gnome now?
<corevette> gdm is looking for the old xserver (xgl) which i uninstalled, and theres an error everytime i start onto ubuntu, so i'm stuck in recovery mode....any help please?
<deejoe> oh, so why the heck would 'aptitude install postfix' want to bring in emacs21?
<dthomas> xibalba: there are other differences, like different package management systems, differences in what packages they include by default, support lifetimes, how up to date they are, etc.
<dthomas> xibalba: but, yeah, that's pretty much it.  they've all got basically the same kernel.
<xibalba> and same userland software
<xibalba> im diggin linux for the desktop, but definetly not a server.
<xibalba> been thinking of trying desktopBSD though
<dthomas> xibalba: largely, yes.  some have different management interfaces, like suse has yast.
<xibalba> yast == yum == pkg_add (BSD)
<xibalba> it's all the same
<dthomas> well, yast does a lot more than package management last time i used it, like various kinds of configuration (f.e. networking).
<meefs> xibalba, ubuntu is probably one of the best desktop linux distro's I've ever used
<lemonsCC> elfreakz leave?
<meefs> its very integrated
<dthomas> xibalba: it's actually pretty hard for me to sit here and think up significant differences.  i guess fedora and rh have selinux by default, and you might consider that significant.
<ashmo> Okay... Hypothetical situation: the user who is also the admin and main user of a system wishes to mount a harddisk for porn^H^H^H^Hprivate data. What would be an apropriate mount point under the hierarchy standard?
<meefs> can anyone tell me how to determine *which* ubuntu version I'm running?
<killer> kkk
<meefs> uname -a doesn't have it
<xibalba> SE Linux I think came from the TrustedBSD project
<ashmo> meefs: Are you on GNOME?
<meefs> yes
<lemonsCC> ashmo: you can set any mount point
<killer> meefs really?
<meefs> yes
<ashmo> meefs: menu -> System -> About Ubuntu?
<meefs> ok
<lemonsCC> ashmo: media and mnt are the normal places
<ashmo> lemonsCC: but that seems so upcluttering and random.
<meefs> ok
<meefs> cool
<ashmo> Not to say non-semantic
<lemonsCC> ashmo: howso?
<meefs> like I had thought, drapper LTS 6.06
<meefs> thanks
<ashmo> OTOH, /porn may be a bit too blunt =P
<thonisas> s
<thonisas> #xbins
<lemonsCC> ashmo: /media/private is better
<lemonsCC> or /media/files, /media/dont_touch
<ashmo> lemonsCC: isn't /media for CDs, etc?
<cristi> hi,does someone has time to help me in a small ubuntu problem?
<Music_Shuffle2> !question
<ghoul83> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lemonsCC> ashmo: you can throw a HD there too
<Music_Shuffle2> Gr.
<nunod> cristi, dont ask to ask. just do it :)
<mnoir> !ask
<ghoul83> cristi just ask don't as to ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lemonsCC> ashmo: media gets an icon on the desktop and mnt doesnt is the difference
<cristi> my question is:how to install an aplication from the web?
<pantalaimon_> damn.. configuring parallel port joystick on ubuntu is too complicated
<ashmo> lemonsCC: ah, so mnt makes more sense if most users won't have access.
<nunod> cristi, whats the app?
<lemonsCC> ashmo: well they will still have access...IF they know where to look
<ghoul83> pantalaimon why even use it? :D
<cristi> opera
<lemonsCC> ashmo: have it mount in YOUR home folder
<mnoir> cristi: is it in source, exec, deb form?
<ashmo> Not if it's -r, right?
<cristi> it is an archive
<LjL> !opera | cristi
<ubotu> cristi: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<lemonsCC> ashmo: you could mount it with nouser
<neobyte420> hello all
<neobyte420> i need some help
<lemonsCC> ashmo: then only root can mount it
<cristi> oke...i will lok over that
<FirstStrike> neobyte420: ask your question
<lemonsCC> ashmo: assuming you have the only root access
<neobyte420> im tring to get around this NAT problem m having
<ghoul83> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ashmo> I do. It's mostly a private system.
<neobyte420> im using Azureus
<hanasaki> wehre is the "Reset passwd" on the forums?
<neobyte420> i want to allow connections to get a better download speed
<neobyte420> it says i have a NAT error
<cristi> but??? what does root means and how i login to root???
<mnoir> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neobyte420> do i need to change my iptables or portforwarding?
<Jhuri> ))
<neobyte420> and if so...how do i do that?
<lemonsCC> ashmo: so you could a) mount it in your home folder b) -r c) nouser
<Jhuri> nat is arouter thing
<ghoul83> neobyte420 portforwarding!
<ghoul83> neobyte420 in your router
<neobyte420> im on DSL
<FirstStrike> neobyte420: your modem probably has a builtin firewall
<FirstStrike> turn on UPnP in azureus
<neobyte420> my ubuntu box connects to the modem
<neobyte420> i checked the modem
<ashmo> lemonsCC: Hm... nouser sounds sensible. For some reason my NTFS drives are already mounted readable for root only, too.
<brussel> I have a non standard keyboard and many basic keys aren't right. like the Escape key or the alt-tab. How do I fix it?
<javaJake> Who here is running ndiswrapper, and is willing to do a small thing for me?
<sparkling> did someone have tried xgl with nvidia board?
<sc0tt> brussel: system > preferences > keyboard
<neobyte420> the UPnP is running
<ashmo> lemonsCC: That's "nouser" in fstab instead of "defaults", right?
<brussel> I've played with system/preferences/keyboard, no luck
<hexdream> Could anybody assist with an Evolution/gpg problem?
<cristi> how to install a open source as SSH?
<lemonsCC> ashmo: i think nouser would require you to "sudo mount </dev/blah>"
<lemonsCC> ashmo: yes
<ashmo> Aye. I'll do that then.
<javaJake> Can someone check /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper and /etc/modprobe.d/options to see if there's an ndiswrapper "options" entry in either?
<blue-frog> sparkling: yes
<lemonsCC> ashmo: you can always tweak it
<javaJake> blue-frog, hey, where's your spam-protecting service gone? :( ;)
<ghoul83> how can i register with this irc server? :D
<lemonsCC> isnt ntfs passwordable anyway?
* ashmo mans fstab
<sparkling> blue-frog what howto have you used? or can you tell me what i have to do? i've tried a lot of howtos without results
<javaJake> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<dthomas> ok, i did another install, and i guess server installs no mta by default.  which is kind of, uh... weird, since mdadm starts by default and is set to e-mail root when there's a problem.
<blue-frog> javaJake: got my nick since 1998...
<cristi> how to install a open source as SSH?can u tell me???
<mnoir> neobyte420: suggest you use google, looking for 'Azureus nat error'
<neobyte420> can some one help me please
<mnoir> !ssh
<neobyte420> i have
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ghoul83> if i start a private message with someone who is not register can he answer me?
<javaJake> blue-frog, oh, ok. I was just kidding around anyway. You did know what I was talking about right?
<sc0tt> ghoul83: no
<blue-frog> javaJake: yes
<hexdream> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<javaJake> blue-frog, ok. *sniff sniff*
<hexdream> !evolution gpg
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<ghoul83> *sniff* hard spam policie
<KNY> hey, isn't there some way to add things to the context menu? Something about a Templates directory?
<javaJake> neobyte420, I've had that issue once.
<kunee> hi i configured my xorg.conf to use xinerama. works fine so far BUT i'm unable to move my windows completely out of the first screen to the extended desktop. are there any settings in gnome/metcity ???
<KNY> I'm Googling but I can't find it
<blue-frog> sparkling: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL#Configuration
<dabju> Hi! I've gotten my wacom to work, but gimp doesn't find it as an extension, so I've don't got pressure sensitivity
<lemonsCC> !botabuse | hexdream
<ubotu> hexdream: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<sparkling> blue-frog: ok tnx :D
<recu> i have no shared library ld-linux.so.2. What can replace it? (I have  ld-linux-x86-64.so.2)
<javaJake> Can someone check /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper and /etc/modprobe.d/options to see if there's an ndiswrapper "options" entry in either?
<mnoir> dabju: have you tried #gimp?
<brussel> I have a non standard keyboard and many basic keys aren't right. like the Escape key or the alt-tab. How do I fix it? Keyboard just gives you default layouts. I have a keyboard not supported by it though so it doesn't help. Keytouch is just as worthless. I need to find and edit the system file by hand.
<dabju> thanks
<javaJake> recu, I highly doubt you'll get an answer here with such a big question. :(
<javaJake> recu, ##linux might be your best bet.
<Justy-> Hello and good night
<SniZ> hi
<SniZ> i need help to install nvidia drivers
<SniZ> who can help me?
<brussel> So does anybody know what file I should start playing with to change what the keys mean on a system level?
<Arwen> help! how do I format a usb flash drive?
<recu> javaJake: executables which were working in Dapper are not working in Edgy because of shared libs....
<KNY> Arwen, mkfs<tab>
<beetlejuice> hello
<Arwen> KNY, do I have to delete the original partition first?
<KNY> Arwen, see what choices you have, pick the one you want
<beetlejuice> i just installed ubuntu on my dell winxp machine on seperate hard drive
<KNY> Arwen, no
<recu> javaJake: let me check how it was solved in my laptop...
<dabju> mnoir, I'm not getting an answer in #gimp
<Arwen> KNY, do I have to specify a size?
<javaJake> recu, OK, so it may be Ubuntu's fault, but that doesn't matter - what matters is that people here are probably not going to know. This channel is really more or less useful only for common problems.
<beetlejuice> when i try to boot it says kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs...
<javaJake> Can someone check /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper and /etc/modprobe.d/options to see if there's an ndiswrapper "options" entry in either?
<KNY> Arwen, what file structure?
<Arwen> KNY, ?
<SniZ> root@sniz:/home/sniz# modprobe nvidia
<SniZ> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<xibalba> can someone nmap me on port 62806?
<KNY> fat? ntfs?
<SniZ> i installed restricted modules
<Arwen> KNY, fat32
<SniZ> why its not work?
<webmaster> join #ubuntu-fr
<KNY> mkfs.vfat
<Justy-> #ubuntu-tr
<KNY> mkfs.vfat --help
<Justy-> ops
<Justy-> Sorry i forgot to type /join
<hexdream> I have followed the instruction to use gpg with evolution, and all looks good until I try send a signed mail. When I try send it gives an error about not being able to connecty to seahorse
<Arwen> KNY, if I mkfs.vat /dev/sdb1, will that format the whole drive?
<recu> javaJake: i SHOULD know all about shared libs.. i'll learn more
<KNY> Arwen, yes
<javaJake> recu, heheh
<Arwen> KNY, thanks
<javaJake> Can someone check /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper and /etc/modprobe.d/options to see if there's an ndiswrapper "options" entry in either?
<Arwen> KNY, last thing, do I need root?
<Justy-> bye
<KNY> Arwen, np
<KNY> Arwen, IIRC, no
<Reilithion> My friend has a network interface that is working under slackware but not under Ubuntu.  Can someone help us discover the correct settings to use under Ubuntu?
<javaJake> Come on guys, it's a simple favor.... :P
<Reilithion> She is running Kubuntu from the Live CD
<Arwen> KNY, oh wait... last thing, should I use fat16 or fat32 for a 1 Gig?
<nido> Hello
<dabju> My Wacom drawing tablet is working, but the gimp don't find it as an extended device. What should I do?
<javaJake> No one here knows how to run cat or grep? :D
<lemonsCC> javaJake: i dont have wireless so i cant help
<neobyte420> javaJake, how did u fix that nat error?
<KNY> Arwen, fat32
<Arwen> JavaDeveloper, I do, but what are you trying to do?
<blue-frog> Arwen: do you want to boot from usb flash?
<javaJake> lemonsCC, ok
<neobyte420> i think i need to enable port forwarding
<Arwen> blue-frog, no
<blue-frog> Arwen: then 32 is fine
<Arwen> blue-frog, well actually, yes
<javaJake> neobyte420, it's going to be your router, probably.
<javaJake> I had that too
<javaJake> And it was
<neobyte420> im getting alitlle download rate of 1 to 2 KB/s
<ghoul83> lol i can send me a PM :)
<Nido_Media> javaJake: cat and grep are terminal programs; you most likely use them in a piped construction. IE: iwconfig | grep ath0
<Arwen> blue-frog, does the type matter when booting?
<lemonsCC> javaJake: figured i would tell so you wouldn't get too angry =)
<javaJake> Nido_Media, yep.
<blue-frog> Arwen: according to howto i followed yes
<neobyte420> javaJake, im connected to the modenm
<Nido_Media> I'm from gentoo
<javaJake> lemonsCC, lol... just can't imagine no one here wouldn't have ndiswrapper. :P
<xibalba> anyone ever try bittorrent over tOr?
<beetlejuice> when i try to boot it says kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs...
<lemonsCC> most of the 950 ppl are not "here"
<javaJake> neobyte420, ah, ok. it could be your ISP... they sometimes block/slow down this stuff.
<Arwen> xibalba, nobody else here is a script kiddy
<javaJake> neobyte420, or your firewall
<beetlejuice> anyone know?
<neobyte420> wtf...my ISP is caping my bittorrents?
<Nido_Media> Anyway; is there a way I can tell ubuntu it should be using my Sound Blaster Live card rather then my ICH5 motherboard chipset to play back audio?
<xibalba> uhh, script kiddy?
<Arwen> xibalba, and DOS attacks aren't funny
<neobyte420> how can this be
<xibalba> who the fuck is trying to DDOS?
<lemonsCC> neobyte420: rofl its possible
<LjL> !language | xibalba
<ubotu> xibalba: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xibalba> i'm just asking if someone had run BT over THE ONION ROUTER
<xibalba> you dumb fuck
<neobyte420> is there anything i can do to work around that
<ghoul83> neobyte420 in a azureus irc channel you would be much better supported i guess :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-132-237-225.san.res.rr.com]  by LjL
<neobyte420> ok
<Arwen> <xibalba> anyone ever try bittorrent over tOr?
<javaJake> neobyte420, anything that could block port 6667 (that is the port set, right?) needs to be checked.
<lemonsCC> who was banned?
<Arwen> oh well, a bit late
<Arwen> lemonsCC, xibalba
<lemonsCC> for?
<mnoir> !language
<lemonsCC> i wasn't watching
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lemonsCC> ahh
<LjL> lemonsCC: xibalba, for swearing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ghoul83> cut himself the op-status?
<javaJake> ghoul83, hmm?
<lemonsCC> yes
<ghoul83> * LjL entfernt Op-Status bei LjL funny
<lemonsCC> op status attracts questions/issues
<graham_100> can i have macromedia flash player on firefox 2??
<Lynoure> Arwen: it does not a script kiddy make, automatically. I could see other uses for it, like the common downloading of stuff of guestionable copyright. But as far as I know, it does not work well, not designed for Torrenting.
<LjL> like these ones
<Erudition> hi
<lemonsCC> lol
<Arwen> Lynoure, it's a DOS attack on the tor network
<lemonsCC> there should be invisible ops
<Erudition> Is there a way i can disable ipv6 globally
<Cpudan80> Hello
<Cpudan80> Anyone know where I can find a 6.10 DVD?
<Lynoure> Arwen: Maybe as the result, but probably not by intent.
<ghoul83> Erudition why?
<Lynoure> Arwen: and no scripts involved.
<LjL> Lynoure, the tor network has limited bandwidth resources, and people using it for p2p are the main reason why it's so slow
<neobyte420> javaJake, i have turned off my firestarter firewall
<Arwen> Lynoure, the torrent app would be the script
<Arwen> LjL, and the latency
<Erudition> ghoul83 my router doesn't support it and I can't query the dns with v6
<javaJake> neobyte420, ah, that was probably doing it.
<NaDy> Could anyone tell me how do I install an DHCP network on Ubuntu?
<neobyte420> nothing that i am aware of should be causing this NAT error
<Lynoure> Arwen: Like I said, probably not by intent.
<LjL> Lynoure: well, i think the tor FAQ or something make it clear that it should not be used for p2p
<Erudition> NaDy: ubuntu sets devices up as dhcp detect automatically
<neobyte420> maybe if i turn on the firewall...and enable it to forward the TCP & UDP packects it will work
<javaJake> neobyte420, um, wait, turning off Firestarter doesn't turn off the firewall. Firestarter itself isn't the firewall - it merely lets you control the firewall built into Linux.
<Lynoure> Arwen: but sorry, this is getting off-topic, we can continue on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arwen> I've got a weird issue, whenever I plug in a flash drive, a link appears on my desktop to /media/cdrom - what's with that?
<Cpudan80> Anyone...?
<Cpudan80> Ubuntu DVD on a mirror?
<Cpudan80> No torrent - too slow
<recu> NaDy:easy: the network preferences
<graham_100> *can somebody tell me if i can get macromedia flash plyer on my firefox2*
<javaJake> neobyte420, you need to run Firestarter, and click the "Stop" button
<ghoul83> Erudition but ipv6 isn't the only ip you got normaly you should have ipv4 and ipv6 at the same time so you router can use the ip4v stuff
<Lynoure> LjL: Not the first person here not to read FAQs before asking :)
<Arwen> Cpudan80, pssh, I could dcc it to you over dialup, that'd be slow
<LjL> Cpudan80: only torrent i'm afraid
<neobyte420> javaJake, how do i turn off the linux firewall then
<hexdream> My evolution is throwing an error trying to connect to seahorse (gpg). is anybody able to assist?
<neobyte420> ok
<NaDy> but still not works, I only have IPv6 but I need IPv4
<graham_100> *can somebody tell me if i can get macromedia flash plyer on my firefox2*
<javaJake> neobyte420, you need to run Firestarter, and click the "Stop" button
<graham_100> *can somebody tell me if i can get macromedia flash plyer on my firefox2*
<LjL> !repeat | graham_100
<Cpudan80> LjL: Well - you know of a high-speed torrent?
<ubotu> graham_100: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Arwen> I've got a weird issue, whenever I plug in a flash drive, a link appears on my desktop to /media/cdrom - what's with that?
<lemonsCC> graham stop spamming
<neobyte420> ok i did that
<neobyte420> now what
<Arwen> graham_100, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<neobyte420> restart azureus
<Nido_Media> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<javaJake> graham_100, if you want version 9, let me know.
<LjL> Cpudan80: the only torrent i know of is the official one. those are usually very fast here, but i've only ever tried the CDs
<neobyte420> never mind
<hexdream> graham_100: firefox should support flash. have you tried enabling the extra repositories?
<neobyte420> there it goes
<neobyte420> :)
<neobyte420> ty javaJake
<javaJake> Nido_Media, we should change that to "your attidude and how difficult your question is will determine..."
<javaJake> :)
<graham_100> javajake i don't know which i want
<neobyte420> i have a green :-)
<neobyte420> ty so very much
<javaJake> graham_100, 9 is latest, works with all sites, but can crash. (Hasn't for me yet.)
<neobyte420> i have learned something
<graham_100> hexdream i dont know how to get into the repositaries for firefox
<javaJake> graham_100, 9 also requires a manual installation
<nokrev> Hey all. I've been working on getting WPA-PSK working with a WUSB54Gv4 (Linksys, Wireless USB network adapter), and a Netgear router. I've been trying to use ndiswrapper, and I've come really close, but I can't seem to make the connection.
<graham_100> javajake i guess that would be the one i would want then
<Reilithion> Do the Live CD's come with the tulip kernel module?
<Arwen> !repositories | graham_100
<ubotu> graham_100: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<NaDy> I get pingreply from my network server but can't do anything else, help?
<graham_100> javajake i would rather not manual install though so the older would be a better option for me
<Arwen> graham_100, follow the instructions to add the multiverse and universe repositories
<ghoul83> is it possible to connect to this irc server with SSL on?
<redduck676> any tips on how to get a tap to behave like a click on G4?
<lemonsCC> anyone know about nmap?
<Arwen> then install flashplugin-nonfree
<nokrev> Has anybody here gotten a WUSB54Gv4 to work with WPA?
<Arwen> manual install is actually easier though
<hexdream> graham_100: The repositories are for Ubuntu, not firefox. Try googling "easy ubuntu". It's a script that installs all the extras like codecs and useful restricted packages.
<KNY> lemonsCC, Google does
<Erudition> grr wrong button
<graham_100> hexdream kkk
<lemonsCC> kny google doesn't give good help, i tried
<javaJake> graham_100, manual is easy to install.
<recu> NaDy: the ifconfig tells you have an ip?
<LjL> !flash9 | graham_100, javaJake
<ubotu> graham_100, javaJake: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<bigbro> lemonsCC: Indeed - if you had some questions regarding nmap and asked them, perhaps those of us who do know about it could answer them :)
<Nido_Media> Okay; I've got two sound cards in my computer; the standard motherboard card; ICH5; and a Creative Sound Blaster Live. Right now, ubuntu wants to play back audio with the ICH5 soundcard; but I want it to use the Sound Blaster instead.
<Erudition> anyway can anyone tell me if I can disable ipv6 for a certaindevice or even globally?
<Cpudan80> Is Feisty stable?
<javaJake> LjL, thanks!!
<LjL> Cpudan80: no
<lemonsCC> KNY:  the howto's are more confusing than nmap is
<Cpudan80> LjL: So I guess I'll go with Dapper then...
<javaJake> graham_100, ok, so you CAN install v9 quickly!
<Music_Shuffle2> Nido_Media, System -> Preferences -> Sound
<LjL> Cpudan80: err, there's Edgy as well
<javaJake> !backports | graham_100
<ubotu> graham_100: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Cpudan80> err sorry Edgy
<hexdream> graham_100: If you are using a low bandwidth connection you may need to find somebody who can give you the extras on a disk.
<bigbro> Erudition: Yes - you can do either. WHich would you prefer to do and why?
<Music_Shuffle2> Cpudan80, Edgy yes.
<Nido_Media> Music_Shuffle2: Thanks.
<jherm> Anyone know how to install Ubuntu to a 4 TB disk?
<graham_100> hexdream my isp is rubbish i struggle to get 256kbps on broadband
<LjL> Cpudan80: the timeline is Breezy -> Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty.  Feisty is not yet released, and there's no reason why you should use Breezy; on the other hand, there may be valid reasons to use Dapper over Edgy
<lemonsCC> bigbro: i am trying to use nmap to find the ip's of all the computers on my network.  I put in "nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24" but i seems to miss my powerbook everytime
<Music_Shuffle2> Best f luck.
<graham_100> i am changing that too hope that causes no problems there
<Nido_Media> This is how I want to use ubuntu. To get out of the terminal. Great!
<Music_Shuffle2> jherm, the same way you install it to any other disk?
<jherm> Music_Shuffle2, no BIOS cannot address greater than 2 TB
<Arwen> graham_100, I'm on dialup - I just use patience
<nn> From another machine on the network (dsl not ubuntu) how do i connect to the X login on my ubuntu box (which does allow remote logins by my configuration)
<ghoul83> jherm, a 4 TB disk? nice hardware
<jherm> Music_Shuffle2, something about GPT needed
<Music_Shuffle2> jherm, install it to just one of the disks and then mount, couldn't you? >.>
<Erudition> bigbro: my router acts as a dns server which forwards requests through to the ones set by my ISP, and these change quite often. But it can't handle ipva6 dns queries so I can't connect to MSN through GAIM, for example. in Firefox I'v manually disabled ipv6
<hexdream> graham_100: :-) im using GPRS charged at extortion prices per MB. Essentially dial-up speed.  Our local telekoms monopoly is evil.
<Arwen> nn, you need a client to login over network.... if its not built in, you'll have to find one and compile it
<jherm> Music_Shuffle2, no GRUB will not install
<redduck676> nn: fix the DISPLAY? use vnc?
<ghoul83> nn, through ssh you have to set the pass X too option
<redduck676> ssh X forwarding?
<jherm> Music_Shuffle2, and grub will not boot
<Music_Shuffle2> =[
<Music_Shuffle2> There go MY plans for a 4 TB setup later. Heheheh.
<graham_100> hexdream i am paying 26.99 per month for supposadly 8mb i get nowhere near that is why i am changing!
<Arwen> any beryl users here?
<jherm> Music_Shuffle2, i tried finding docs on GPT and Ubuntu, but it is allfor MacBooks
<nn> Arwen: hmm, what kind of "client"?
<bigbro> lemonsCC: Does your macbook respond to ICMP traffic?
<Arwen> nn, a login client....
<nn> Arwen: yea, but such as? :)
<nn> redduck676: i'd really rather not use VNC for this, since it's two *nix boxen
<bigbro> Erudition: Get an IPv6 tunnel from sixxs.net - job done?
<Arwen> nn, no idea - both gnome and kde have one built-in, but....
<leny> jherm: have you tried installing it within 2TB then growing the partition with parted. You may need a pc98 disk label... guessing
<ghoul83> what driver do i need to read an ext3 disk from windows?
<Erudition> hmm, I'l look into that
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ghoul83 about ext3 | ghoul83, see the private message from Ubotu
<nn> ghoul83: there's a few ext2 drivers but they are scary
<redduck676> any tips on how to get a tap to behave like a click on G4?
<hexdream> graham_100: shopping around is usually a good idea. I have a feeling that ISP's are having trouble with supplying enough broadband. I think its because ppl are abusing P2P.
<Arwen> nn, not very scary
<Arwen> ghoul83, try e2ifs... or whatever it was called
<Arwen> ghoul83, just google ext3 windows
<Garito> hi all
<Reilithion> tulip driver.  Is it on the Live CD?
<ghoul83> LjL, your my man :)
<nn> Arwen: ext2ntfs 0.5 is a great driver, if you can get it setup
<graham_100> hexdream i have decided to switch to toucan they offer me a better deal and being a low downloader i go on the priority stream during peak times :)
<jherm> leny, thats a good idea
<Arwen> nn, does it support ext3 journals?
<Lattyware> help
<LjL> ghoul83: note that as arwen pointed out, though, there are other solutions, including a stand-alone file browser that doesn't need you to install an IFS driver. google "ext2 windows" as well - for *reading* (not writing) ext3 is effectively the same as ext2
<Garito> someone how knows how to activate 3d acceleration for a intel 82855?
<nn> Arwen: No, it just ignores the journal
<Arwen> nn, and I'm still trying to find a proper xfs driver
<nn> Arwen: which is harmless, really
<Arwen> nn, if it writes and ignores the journal?
<leny> jherm: try ext2 first thenconvert after resizing last Ilooked parted doesn't resize ext3
<graham_100> hexdream i went through the auto install of flash player and it said:   automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes  : is this to do with my internet connection??
<alex_> hi I have LEXAR flash 2Gig media, I got it mounted well into /media/LEXAR, I have a tutorial which I am trying to use to install a debiann system on it, the tutorial start with shred /dev/sdd, but my Lexar is mounted in /media ? any idea ?
<Arwen> graham_100, you're using an old install script
<hexdream> graham_100: what application gave you that error?
<Arwen> graham_100, make sure the version number says 9.x.x.x.x
<Garito> someone how wants to help me ?
<nn> Arwen: harmless, the journal is only for fs ops that arent fully completed
<lemonsCC> bigbro: how would i know?
<jherm> leny, problem is that this is RAID5
<LjL> alex_: ... shred? that's stupid, it'll ruing your card, what kind of tutorial is that?
<jherm> leny, cant redothe array
<Lynoure> LjL, Arwen: BTW, http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ says very little on bittorrent, the guy might have been genuenely ignorant of the effect even after reading the faq.
<Arwen> nn, so if you crash while writing?
<Garito> joder
<Arwen> Lynoure, it says somewhere on there that P2P = BAN
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<nn> Arwen: then you're gonna have to fsck, same as before the journal came around
<Arwen> last time I checked
<nn> Arwen: it works exactly how ext2 worked
<Arwen> nn, but will it be marked as dirty?
<alex_> LjL,www.debian-administration.org/articles/179
<graham_100> hexdream that was the mac flash player
<Erudition> bigbro: I'd rather just disable ipv6, it doesn't really make much difference to me whether I have it or not
<lemonsCC> bigbro: how would i know if my macbook supports icmp?  (sorry for the repeat)
<LjL> Lynoure: maybe... still i can't care less, he's been abusive enough
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nn> Arwen: that's debatable, personally any time i allowed a non kernel driver to write to my ext{2,3} fs, i'd force a fsck
<nn> Arwen: the drivers simply arent very mature yet
<Lynoure> LjL: I agree.
<Arwen> nn, and the drivers for xfs and reiser are non-existant....
<nn> Arwen: i gotta run, but i'll be back in a few hours if you care to continue this discussion
<nn> Arwen: yeup
<hexdream> graham_100: you running a MAC? not used one before so cant really give much help. Arwen did suggest that the scripts you have may be only. Have you done an update to your repositories?
<alex_> LjL: shred is only to erase the content of the USB key, I don
<graham_100> i tried a manual install beforee of mac 9 but it told me to delete a file *wich i did* and nothing seems to have taken effect!!
<nn> Arwen: ext2/ext3's safest bet, but.. ymmv
<bigbro> lemonsCC: DO you have it disabled at the firewall? Get it's IP address and try pinging it from another host?
<leny> jherm: sorry don't know RAID thought it just looked like one disk although there were many.  Any milage in using LVM to add additional partitions?
<alex_> LjL: t see why it could ruin my USB key
<Arwen> graham_100, make sure you have backported updates enabled
<Garito> hello
<hexdream> graham_100: Sorry, finger slip. Meant to say your scripts may be outdated. ;-)
<graham_100> hexdream i am not using a mac it's an AMD athlon XP 1600+ machine
<jherm> leny, dunno
<bigbro> lemonsCC: Some firewall configurations block ICMP traffic for no discernably good reason - under the misguided assumption that crackers are too stupid to find your computer using the myriad of other methods available to them.
<alex_> LjL: ?
<LjL> alex_: indeed, it probably won't, because there's the "-n 1" option set... see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_memory#Flash_file_systems and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wear-levelling for the reason why writing to flash multiple times will ruin them (and shred normally *does* write quite a few times)
<Erudition> bigbro: I'd rather just disable ipv6, it doesn't really make much difference to me whether I have it or not
<graham_100> hmnm i haven't come across scripts yet so how do i update them??
<lemonsCC> bigbro: you a genius disable the firewall and it showed up
<bigbro> Erudition: rmmod ipv6 ?
<LjL> alex_: i'd have used something like "dd" to achieve the same effect, but then as long as you take care to pass those option (especially -n 1), it should be good
<Erudition> ok
<_tcc> Why is vi retarded in Edgy?
<bigbro> _tcc: Use vim.
* Garito needs some intel 82855 help please
<_tcc> What the hell?
<_tcc> It's not symlinked?
<afief> What would be a good program to draw flow charts?
<lemonsCC> bigbro: i assume this would fall under the "enable stealth mode" category?
<nunod> afief, dia
<bigbro> _tcc: Even if it is, it's often configured to react differently depending on how it's called.
<hexdream> graham_100: oh, right. sorry. Try the repository update anyway. Click System / Administration / Synaptic package manager.
<LjL> !dia | afief
<bigbro> lemonsCC: Nope - that's something completely different.
<ubotu> dia: Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95.0-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 528 kB
<LjL> !kivio | afief
<ubotu> kivio: a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 525 kB, installed size 1744 kB
<alex_> LjL: the problem is that is tells me that /media/LEXAR is a directory and even with -f it won't shred it, even with the second step of the tutorial with parted, it refuses to do it
<francisco> Garito, my xorg.conf didnt help?
<alex_> LjL: should I umount it before maybe ?
<Garito> nope francisco
<graham_100> hexdream do i just search for macromedia flash player in there?
<Garito> i think i only need to install a 82855 correct driver
<A-L-P-H-A> can someone tell me why when I do sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla, apt-get wants to remove ubuntu-desktop??  All I want is VLC.
<LjL> alex_: well, /media/LEXAR is where you *mounted* it, but the *device* will be some file in /dev, like (but not necessarily) the mentioned /dev/sdd
<LjL> alex_: you certainly can't run shred over a directory, which is what /media/LEXAR is
<graham_100> hexdream or would  it be adobe?
<Arwen> A-L-P-H-A, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<Arwen> A-L-P-H-A, it depends on everything in ubuntu, but it doesn't do anything itself
<Arwen> therefore, you can delete it if you want
<alex_> LjL: yes that is what I thought but can I find the corresponding /dev file ?
<stephan21_> can someone tell me if there is a way to upgrade from dapper to edgy while still kipping my settings
<alex_> LjL: I have tried a ls -l /dev but no success
<A-L-P-H-A> Arwen, thanks.  I wasn't sure why it was asking, but that explains it.
<graham_100> stephan21_
<LjL> alex_: type "mount" and, assuming the card is mounted correctly, you'll see what the device is.
<stephan21_> ?
<graham_100> stephan21_ i upgraded from dapper to edgy no problems
<Arwen> heh, vista corporate's already been cracked
<alex_> LjL: off course thanks
<graham_100> i ran a backup disk of but i didn't need it
<hexdream> graham_100: No. Click the reload package information first. Let the system update (may take a while). Once this is done, if you have the extra repositories installed you should be able to install the flashplayer either through the repository, or probably directly from firefox itself.
<stephan21_> graham_100, how.... never did an upgrade in linux :/
<Mwa> Hi
<Arwen> graham_100, I upgraded and it killed my fstab, broke hibernate, and screwed my drivers...
<LjL> however alex_, if you're not familiar with this kind of stuff, i think doing that soft of work with shred and the like runs you into a risk of destroying the wrong filesystem. be very careful. only work as root when you absolutely need to
<Mwa> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu
<graham_100> stephan21_  give me a moment i will see if i still have it ! i did it through the terminal took about 2 hours
<LjL> alex_: by the way, see http://www.google.com/search?q=encrypted+site%3Ahelp.ubuntu.com&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 , we have a couple of howtos for encryption as well
<stephan21_> ok
<graham_100> arwen i guess it's luck of the draw really
<Arwen> graham_100, I always recommend a fresh install
<Arwen> :-\
<alex_> LjL: yeah well its just USB key is not it ? and having a debian OS on it makes it interesting
<graham_100> my mouse pointer just dissapearewd lol
<leny> jher: Sorry to witter onbut you are using a 2.6 kerne are't you?
<LjL> alex_: *that* is an usb key, but if you get the /dev/sdsomething (or whatever) wrong during a shred, dd, mkfs, etc command, you're likely to wipe or corrupt your hard drive, not the USB key
<Mwa> Is there any way to disable the install of grub?
<honix> hello! I don't see window's borders with Beryl, I thing is Emerlad but I don't know what to do.
<alex_> LjL: ah yes sure
<agent> why does pypanel in ubuntu require python2.5 when the real requirements are python2.2+?
<graham_100> is there a ctrl + alt + del type command on edgy??
<hexdream> I am getting an error connecting to seahorse (gpg)  when sending a mail (connection refused). Can anybody help?
<leny> jherm: Oops - Sorry to witter on but you are using a 2.6 kernel aren't you?
<jherm> yes
<bigbro> graham_100: Yes - Ctrl+Alt+Del
<jherm> leny, i have EFI flag on
<Arwen> is there a specially designed filesystem for flash drives?
<graham_100> bigbro doesn't do anything  lol is this normal?
<jherm> Arwen, no
<dothazard> #ubuntu-fr
<Arwen> bigbro, that doesn't do anything... except in console mode
<bigbro> graham_100: It's probably disabled. What are you actually trying to do?
<stephan21_> can someone tell me if there is a way to upgrade from dapper to edgy while still kipping my settings
<graham_100> stephan21_ i will be with you when i get my mouse back lol
<bigbro> Arwen: That largely depends on how it's configured.
<stephan21_> oh lol thanks
<Arwen> bigbro, ctrl+alt+del in console forces a freboot, ctrl+alt+backspace on X causes X to restart
<senjin> go in too www.rollforlife.se and vote in the poll pleas:D
<agent> nm... silly xlib package dep is causing that...
<francisco> garito, the one in edgy should give you glx
<Arwen> I don't think there's a hotkey for the task list though
* Garito needs a tutorial to install brezy with an intel 82855, please...
<francisco> Garito, the driver in edgy I mean
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Arwen> Garito, don't install breezy....
<Garito> why?
<bigbro> Arwen: No - really - it depends on how it's configured. I generally disable it, but it's often configured to call init 0 (reboot)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-0c87e155.43-2-64736c11.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<graham_100> i think my optical mouse is dead i put on a rollerball  one it's fine now
<nolimitsoya> Garito, couse its old and riddled with problems
<Arwen> bigbro, I know - talking defaults
<Garito> the?
<francisco> I also had glx in dapper, Garito
<Garito> then?
<Arwen> Garito, there's dapper and edgy now
<hcjc92> 'win 3
<hcjc92> my keyboard FAILS
<Arwen> francisco, what's glx?
<Garito> sure but don't want to upgrade
<francisco> er dri in glx
<leny> jherm: Have you tried ELILO? See http://sourceforge.net/projects/elilo
<Garito> at least I want to activate 3d acceleration
<francisco> what ubuntu are you using now, Garito
<jherm> leny, grub2 works
<Garito> garito@Portatil:~$ glxinfo | grep dir
<Garito> direct rendering: No
<Garito> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Jhuri> oi mates, ive got this problem when I install a 2.4 kernel the initrd in /boot is empty 0.o how do I fix that, how to create them manually?
<Garito> dapper
<einPaule> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Arwen> are there any beryl users here?
<leny> jherm: I'll shut up now... :-(
<LjL> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Arwen> Garito, graphics card?
<einPaule> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jherm> leny, thanks for trying!
<Arwen> LjL, that doesn't help
<Garito> intel 82855
<_tcc> Where are the scripts that tell ubuntu to elicit a dhcp request?
<_tcc> I want to turn that off....
<Arwen> Garito, integrated... hrmm...
<Arwen> Garito, why don't you buy a real grpahics card?
<Garito> jajajajajaja
<bigbro> _tcc: Configure your network interfaces to NOT use DHCP?
<Garito> because then I buy a mac
<_tcc> bigbro, uh yeah...?
<einPaule> what was the page with all the !-commands like !su etc. with all the explanations
<Garito> I have a travelmate 4002lmi
<_tcc> bigbro, and the file is where?
<noelferreira> lupine_85: are you there? Can you help me with rt61 and kernel 2.6.15-27-386 in dapper?
<francisco> arwen dri works fine on 855, I can use beryl just as well
<LjL> Ubotu, tell einPaule about bot | einPaule, see the private message from Ubotu
<Arwen> francisco, that's not the issue...
<graham_100> stephan21_ i think your best bet is to go to the ubuntu site and download the latest 6.10 version maybe put it on a cd and go that way i will try to remember how i did it you can try that method if you likeQ!
<einPaule> thx LjL
<bigbro> _tcc: Depends on the interface. There are graphical tools to do it. Is there a reason you want to modify the scripts directly?
<_tcc> Because I am in a chrooted terminal?
<Garito> then?
<bigbro> _tcc: If so, check out /etc/network/
<_tcc> I just need to disable that...
<_tcc> I don't see anything there.
<francisco> do tell us Arwen what the issue is
<Arwen> francisco, he has an unsupported graphics card...
<francisco> its not unsupported
<Garito> the isue is beryl works but to sloooooow
<bigbro> _tcc: Generally networking would be set up outside the chroot environment - I'm assuming you're on a Debian / Ubuntu system.
<Garito> only because direct rendering is off
<_tcc> bigbro, i am now
<graham_100> hexdream i have found the flash player in synaptic i have gone for the flash player at the top
<alex_> what is a USB thumbdrive as opposed to a USB flash media ? (a french asking)
<francisco> beryl is slow for him becuause something is not configured correctly that is all
<Garito> sure
<_tcc> bigbro, i don't want it just randomly requesting addresses without the users constent
<_tcc> that's stupid
<Garito> but I don't what
<Garito> thanks francisco
<blue-frog> alex_: same thing
<bigbro> _tcc: Networking would be a root level thing - users should not be involved. I don't see the issue.
<Arwen> francisco, he said direct-rendering = 0
<lostinc> Is there a way to permanently name USB devices like my external HD?
<hexdream> graham_100: Thats great. That is the way I did it and I had no problems.
<francisco> maybe you have the software rendering drivers installed...
<alex_> blue-frog: thats what i THOUGHT
<alex_> thanks
<bigbro> _tcc: Either it has DHCP enabled interfaces - which must request an IP if one is required - or it does not.
<Mwa> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on a Macbook
<Garito> how can I see this?
<alex_> blue-frog: sorry I hit the caps key
<francisco> arwen I have the same chipset and I get direct rendering
<_tcc> bigbro, the issue is you are putting data onto the networking without them knowing
<LjL> !username
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about username - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_tcc> what if you don't want to interact with that dhcp server?
<Mwa> Mainly with GRUB
<graham_100> stephan21_   i think this is the command to upgrade from any version to 6.10  :>>>>    gksu "update-manager -c"
<_tcc> So...
<_tcc> I'm asking how you turn that off...
<graham_100> correct me if i am wrong anybody
<bigbro> _tcc: I'm really not sure what you want to achieve.
<francisco> garito, open synaptic and search for glx
<graham_100> :)
<ghoul83> can a PCI Gigabit NIC be slower then a PCI-E equivalent?
<Garito> ok
<_tcc> bigbro, NOT REQUESTING AN ADDRESS
<_tcc> On boot!
<graulich> I want to run a perl script but a file it use()s isn't in @INC. what do I do?
<LjL> !caps | _tcc
<ubotu> _tcc: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<_tcc> Ok.
<bigbro> _tcc: Then don't configure your interfaces to request DHCP addresses. Job done.
<francisco> Garito,  also can you paste your xorg.conf
<Garito> sure
<stephan21_> graham_100, i got it on cd...do i do that in the live cd /install?
<Arwen> ghoul83, yes
<Garito> where can i paste it?
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<francisco> Garito, use this site: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_tcc> You basically just told me what I said in the beginning of my question.
<ghoul83> Arwen would the PCI-E get the 125MB/S?
<Garito> yes
<bigbro> _tcc: All the Debian / Ubuntu networking configuration is available under /etc/network/
<_tcc> That doesn't tell me how it is done.
<graham_100> stephan21_ i would imagine so, you see i used the terminal command but i think the cd will be the live cd version!! you can just give it a try and see what it does
<Garito> thanks
<Jhuri> help me out ppl, initrd-s for the 2.4 kernels how do i make em?
<Arwen> ghoul83, only if your card supported it, which is probably a no
<Garito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36115/
<graham_100> did you get the command i put there for you stephan21_
<ghoul83> just help me out systemadministrator *sing*
<p33k4y> can i use debian etch's mirrors as a apt-get repository in ubuntu?
<stephan21_> graham_100, yea
<graham_100> hexdream my flash player is still not working?!!?! don't know what to try next
<stephan21_> graham_100, thanks alot
<hexdream> graham_100: I'm off  to count sheep. Hope you come right :-)
<sacater_> how do i get flash for mozzila
<sacater_> firefox
<ghoul83> Arwen if my card supported it? if the vendor said hey it's up to 125MB/s or what?
<hexdream> graham_100: Oh, hmm, have you upgraded all your packages and rebooted?
<graham_100> sacater_ i am having same problem! lol
<Arwen> graham_100, manual install...............
<jake> hello, is there anyway to make ubuntu tell you the bios version for your mobo?
<Arwen> ghoul83, yea
<Ashura> i need to put some commands like iwpriv before my ra0 interface goes up...what can i do? Where can i find the syntax for /etc/network/interfaces to execute a custom script before putting up ra0 ?
<graham_100> arwen i can't seem to grasp the maual install
<sacater_> how do i install flash player
<El_Che> jake: what about booting and writing the number down?
<alex_> sacater_: what is your machine
<Arwen> graham_100, go to adobe.com, download the flashplayer, copy it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Arwen> graham_100, done
<sacater_> alex_: i built it myself, so it has no official name
<graham_100> arwen i am going to the site now!
<hexdream> graham_100: You can upgrade using the automatic update feature. I dont use it anymore but it's the ornage icon next to the clock/volume icons.
<jake> could do that, I was hoping the os could do it
<nemeza> hello everyone..
<Arwen> graham_100, ah.... its at their beta download site... one sec
<alex_> sacater_: as long as its not a ppc, try the synaptic app and search for flash you should be fine
<stephan21_> graham_100, im going to try the image.....do i do gksu "update-manager -c image?
<nemeza> may you help me in grub problem?
<fab5freddy> i am curious how unbuntu works with the Athlon 64 X2
<francisco> Garito, so after you search for glx in synaptic, is libgl1-mesa-dri installed?
<leny> jhuri: I've always used make-kpkg from kernel-package in the repository
<Arwen> graham_100, http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<Garito> I see
<nemeza> Really simple, Grub not loading, now i use desktop cd..
<graham_100> gksu update-manager -c
<graham_100> that should do it without the disk
<Garito> It seems to be installed
<Jhuri> leny: im installing a repo kernel
<Dayna1> ummm... I can't log into the forums
<graham_100> arwen do i need the installer or the player??
<Garito> I try to reinstall it?
<fab5freddy> does anybody have an Athlon 64 X2 using ubuntu?
<Arwen> graham_100, installer (the script isn't included yet, its just a file)
<graham_100> ok
<Dayna1> it says "thanks for logging in daynah" and then... I'm not logged in
<whyameye> how do I get the Apple remote control which came with my MacBook to work?
<francisco> Garito, no, well check something else
<_tcc> What scripts do I modify so that I can turn off the DHCP request on boot?
<_tcc> It's not a very intense question.
<graham_100> arwen i have the installer on my desktop now!!
<Arwen> graham_100, double check the version number
<Garito> what?
<youser> anyone know if theres a dcplusplus chat room on freenode?
<hexdream> graham_100: I'm falling asleep here. Good luck with the flash :-)
<graham_100> ty hexdream
* Mwa wave
<Mwa> *wves
<Mwa> Damnit, I can't spell. ):
<francisco> Garito, can you uncomment Option "AIGLX" "true"  in server layout?
<nemeza> i'm really sorry for can't start my ubuntu for a month now becouse of this..
<graham_100> fp9_plugin_beta_112006.tar.gz   that right??
<Garito> ok
<Rasta> sup people
<Garito> something else? (i need to relaunch gnome
<Arwen> graham_100, yea
<_tcc> What scripts do I modify so that I can turn off the DHCP request on boot?
<nolimitsoya> graham_100, no!
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, no?
<Garito> I uncomment it on serverlayout
<nolimitsoya> graham_100, dont _ever_ install from source if there are ubuntu debs
<noelferreira> lupine_85: are you there? Can you help me with rt61 and kernel 2.6.15-27-386 in dapper?
<graham_100> arwen what do i do with it now ?? lol
<nolimitsoya> graham_100, and there are for flash9
<Rasta> please correct me if im wrong cause im about to download ubuntu, 6.06 its Dapper and 6.10 its edgy?
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, this is flash player.... its easier to manual install it
<graham_100> *confused now*   :S
<Arwen> graham_100, right-click > extract here
<UbuntuCE> hi. how i can check if my torrent-downloaded ubuntu .iso is ok? (md5)
<nolimitsoya> Arwen, no, it isnt. there are debs, and they should be used
<stephan21_> Im trying to do an upgrade and i get this Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, and the debs are just scripts to download the tar.gz
<nolimitsoya> graham_100, dont listen to Arwen. fins some debs
<mxktmdude> hi everyone, i have ubuntu edgy installed here on my laptop. I have followed instructions on installing ndiswrapper 1.8 + common, modprobed all working, ndiswrapper showing driver installed, but my wifi light keeps flashing and doesnt actually allow me to use it... im lost
<ghoul83> someone knows uplink the game?
<Mwa> Also, is it possible to change the resolution that the live CD plays at?
<nolimitsoya> Arwen, no, they are not :)
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, and to be honest, its easier to download and copy the file
<tjb891> is there a hamachi like funtunality in ubuntu?
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, yes they are - check the file size
<graham_100> lmao who do i listen too :)
<nolimitsoya> Arwen, 9mb is a pretty large link ;)
<nolimitsoya> graham_100, me, of course :)
<graham_100> lol :)
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, flashplugin-nonfree?
<Arwen> graham_100, he's thinking of the wrong one
<Garito> francisco can i make a private to you?
<UbuntuCE> hi. how i can check if my torrent-downloaded ubuntu .iso is ok? (md5)
<graham_100> arwen ok
<nolimitsoya> Arwen, yes, and player. there are two
<cartesian1984> nolimitsoya: he's right. They're just scripts to download the debs.
<graham_100> my brain hurts!
<nolimitsoya> graham_100, im no ;)
<cartesian1984> Or.
<cartesian1984> Not the debs.
<nolimitsoya> *not
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, flashplugin-nonfree - 12K
<Arwen> graham_100, anyway, have you extracted it?
<Rasta> 6.10 its edgy?
<graham_100> arwen yes
<Arwen> graham_100, copy the .so file to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<graham_100> rasta yes
<Arwen> you might need root privileges for that
<nolimitsoya> Arwen, flashplayer-nonfree_9.0.21.55-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb is 2.4mb.
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, um, no it isn't
<graham_100> hang fire i am ging to just have a smoke brb
<nolimitsoya> Arwen, flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.55-3v1ubuntu0_i386 is 2.5mb
<francisco> Garito, also can you paste your latest xorg.0.log from /var/log
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, check in synaptic and without seveas' repos
<sacater_> Arwen: i did that, what website should i use to test whether i have flash
<alvarom> please help, i been installed the package of postgres-server.8,
<Garito> ok
<Arwen> sacater_, I forgot... its somewhere on adobe's page
<francisco> I'm not registered on freenode, but you can try
<Rasta> nice
<Arwen> sacater_, you could also just go to youtube
<Garito> ok
<cartesian1984> nolimitsoya: Maybe on your system, but on mine it's 102k. It does not contain the plugin. Although, if you have alternate repos, that could be it.
<nolimitsoya> Arwen, that might be, but i didnt get it from the repos. either way, why on earth would you tell him touse tgz when he can get it from the repos?
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, its not working for him
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, and also, download, untar, copy is easier
<nolimitsoya> Arwen, then the right way isstill to get a working deb
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, .....
<Mwa> So
<graham_100> arwen have we all decided what i am to do ?? lol
<alvarom> i need some help with postgres instalation...
<Mwa> Uhm.
<bud_resin> anyone have a working labtec webcam pro?
<nolimitsoya> graham_100, flip a cion
<graham_100> oh and does 6.10 support raid?
<Arwen> graham_100, yes, copy the .so file to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<leny> Jhuri, I'm not sure what you mean by repo .  However you initrd.img-etc is in /boot and if you copy it and mount it thrugh a loop device you can then change it, put it back and reissue grub-install (devname)
<nolimitsoya> graham_100, yes, both hw and lvm
<graham_100> the .so file is in ???
<Arwen> graham_100, if it supports raid depends on your raid card/software
<Mwa> Is everyone buisy? ):
<Arwen> graham_100, should be in the .tar.gz that you downloaded
<graham_100> arwen i see it
<francisco> this guy has the flash for ubuntu too: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/
<Garito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36120/
<Otacon22> work compiz without xgl server, but with nvidiaglx server?
<spx2> whatwhat ssh client should i use in ubuntu ?
<Arwen> graham_100, good, you can't just copy and paste because of the whole root thingy, so open a terminal and type cp ~/Desktop/*.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<mxktmdude> hi everyone, i have ubuntu edgy installed here on my laptop. I have followed instructions on installing ndiswrapper 1.8 + common, modprobed all working, ndiswrapper showing driver installed, but my wifi light keeps flashing and doesnt actually allow me to use it... im lost
<Arwen> Otacon22, if you have nvidiaglx, just use AIGLX + nvidia beta drivers
<graham_100> cp: cannot stat `/home/kelly/Desktop/*.so': No such file or directory
<Arwen> graham_100, oops.... stick the name of the folder that "extract" created before the *.so part
<Jhuri> leny: repo - repository (prepackaged kernel that is), right but i dont know what to put in initrd-2.4.27-k6, since its empty - I thought there was a script for that, u know which one?
<graham_100> cp: cannot stat `/home/kelly/Desktop/*.so': No such file or directory?
<graham_100> *oops
<graham_100> the whole file directory right?
<francisco> Garito, 2297. (II) I810(0): [DRI]  installation complete
<francisco> 2298. (II) I810(0): direct rendering: Enab
<Arwen> graham_100, um, just sudo nautilus and copy and paste if the terminal thingy is too confusing
<leny> %C1  \Z880 .
<francisco> hmm
<Mwa> Does anyone know how to disable the installation of GRUB on the Ubuntu install? Because it's causing problems, and I have a boot loader allready
<Flannel> Arwen, graham_100, gksudo, not sudo, for nautilus.  and be super careful.
<francisco> can you run glxinfo and check if dri is enabled?
<Arwen> Flannel, doesn't really matter, he has a terminal open
<Flannel> Arwen: yes, it does really matter.
<Arwen> Flannel, and... why?
<Garito> like this:
<Garito> garito@Portatil:/var/log$ glxinfo | grep dri
<Garito> garito@Portatil:/var/log$
<Garito> ?
<francisco> sure
<Garito> no response
<Flannel> Arwen: the major difference between sudo and gksudo is *not* the way in which they ask for your password, it's in how they set up the environment for that program.
<leny> Jhuri: Will be back after looking at the make-kpkg script
<Arwen> Flannel, works either way
<Jhuri> leny: k
<francisco> you can just run glxfinfo
<graham_100> arwen i am going to type this.....kelly@kelly-desktop:~$ cp ~/Desktop/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.78*.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins.....is this right??
<Flannel> Arwen: which is why you use gksudo for graphical programs, not because you want a nice textbox, but because the program itself is graphical.
<Garito> ok
<Arwen> graham_100, no.... add a "/" before the *.so
<Flannel> Arwen: No.  It can screw up some permissions some places.  Please don't break other peoples machines.
<graham_100> kelly@kelly-desktop:~$ cp ~/Desktop/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.78/*.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins???
<Arwen> Flannel, ............
<Garito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36122/
<Cpudan80> Is Ubuntu's package manager good?
<Arwen> graham_100, yes
<zylche> aww
<Cpudan80> Better than Suse anyway
<graham_100> okiesx
<graham_100> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so': Permission denied
<Arwen> graham_100, ah yea.... tack a "sudo" before the command
<Arwen> heh, sorry for the inconvenience
<nolimitsoya> *cough*
<nolimitsoya> ;)
<kash> do i need /etc/inittab
<kash> i'm in edgy
<tjb891> if i download the package vncserver will it start vnc as a service or will it have to be enable?
<addicted> Does ubuntu support Finger Print Sensors?
<ProN00b> tjb891, check System - Preferences - Remote Desktop
<tjb891> ok
<graham_100> arwen did that just skiped back to my usual blank line is that right?? i.e apeared to do nothing!
<drakken> test
<Arwen> graham_100, yep, unix philosophy there
<graham_100> arwen ok now what do i do??? lol
<Arwen> start firefox and go to "about:plugins" - if flash is listed there, all worked well
<noelferreira> lupine_85: are you there? Can you help me with rt61 and kernel 2.6.15-27-386 in dapper?
<Emo_Samurai> I'm chatting from Windows right now, and my Ubuntu won't acknowledge that it's got an ethernet cable plugged into it.
<graham_100> i started firefox i see no "about:plugins"
<Arwen> graham_100, that's the name of a page
<Flannel> graham_100: you type it into the address box
<Arwen> put it in the address box
<Emo_Samurai> can somebody help me?
<tonyyarusso> addicted: Sometimes.
<Emo_Samurai> I can't network.
<graham_100> oh lol i see now
<Emo_Samurai> And it won't let me install my driver, even though it's supposed to be supported.
<tonyyarusso> addicted: Best bet is to check the Ubuntu (and other) wikis.  Aslo, if it's a ThinkPad, there's the ThinkWiki.
<Emo_Samurai> It says there's no auto-install application for it.
<Emo_Samurai> Can somebody help?
<Emo_Samurai> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<graham_100> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<graham_100> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes
<graham_100> that is under flash
<francisco> Garito, this is odd: 12. client glx vendor string: ATI
<graham_100> well shockwave flash
<alex_> once you have parted a /dev, how do you get to view the result ?
<Arwen> graham_100, congrats... double check for extra files in that flashplayer folder on your desktop and then go to youtube
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso: Can you help me install my wireless card? I'm loggin on from Windows right now.
<Arwen> Garito, you have an ATi driver loaded? weird..
<Garito> then perhaps i have an ati?
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: I doubt I'll be much help since I don't have experience with that, but what card?
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso: D-Link.
<alex_> what comd should I use to see how a /dev/ is partitionned ?
<ProN00b> Emo_Samurai, what chipset ?
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: You've checked the wiki pages for it?
<Garito> how can i unload it?
<thomas> hey all!
<youser> is there a way i can make my chan list sort by # of users?
<francisco> garito try: lspci
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso: Where're the wiki pages?
<Garito> ok
<Arwen> Garito, you can unload it with modprobe... but make sure before you try that
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<francisco> aye also lsmod to check what modules are loaded
<Garito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36125/
<graham_100> arwen i still cant play games that require flash plugin is there anything else needed to be done??
<Rprp> What is better -19 or 19? (renice) ? :p
<gateway_> hi all, anyone here with a motherboard with the nvidia 590 chipset on it using ubuntu?
<Arwen> graham_100, are they shockwave games? what happens?
<gateway_> i have problems to get networking up
<francisco> yep certainly intel 855 ;-)
<Garito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36127/
<Garito> then i can considere as true that i have a 855?
<Mwa> So, does anyone know how to stop grub installing?
<graham_100> they are games on miniclip and shockwave but it comes up with a grey screen and says plugin needed and a green jigsaw peice but i only have the option to manual install
<Arwen> graham_100, double check the reqs, does it require shockwave player?
<Arwen> flash != shockwave
<francisco> Garito, noting unusual there in lsmod either...
<spx2> whatwhat ssh client should i use in ubuntu ?
<Garito> mmm
<Garito> then?
<LjL> spx2: what's wrong with ssh?
<Arwen> Garito, there's no shockwave for linux, unfortunately
<Garito> sure
<francisco> try changing also in xorg.conf    DefaultDepth	16         in section "screen"
<noelferreira> lupine_85: are you there? Can you help me with rt61 and kernel 2.6.15-27-386 in dapper?
<Arwen> Garito, oops... wrong person, lol
<Garito> jejeje
<Garito> no problem
<graham_100> arwen it just says requires missing plugin
<spx2> LjL: it doenst work
<Arwen> graham_100, err.... what page?
<Garito> changed
<graham_100> miniclip.com
<francisco> sometimes glx only work in 16bit mode, mine woks in 24 or 16 but is kinda slow in 24
<Garito> any change more?
<LjL> spx2: like what?
<LjL> spx2: it certainly does work over here
<Arwen> graham_100, which specific game?
<graham_100> http://www.miniclip.com
<Ashura> noelferreira, if you want, i just setup my ralink on dapper :D
<graham_100> any of them
<Arwen> graham_100, does playing flash video work?
<LjL> spx2: what's the error?
<francisco> Garito, try rebooting (sometimes restarting x is not enough)
<noelferreira> of course Ashura
<Garito> ok
<graham_100> yes
<noelferreira> thanks
<Garito> thanks francisco
<jherm> im so bored i might give out my phone number and let someone pay me for Ubuntu support
<francisco> good luck
<Ashura> noelferreira, query me your problems
<mseney> This drives me nuts..Can't see the image at this like cuz there is no Flash 8 for Linux  http://www.popmatters.com/pm/film/reviews/8681/apocalypto-2006/
<Garito> I'll be back if I have more problems
<Garito> thank you so much!!!
<mseney> * link * not like
<noelferreira> Ashura: wich kernel you have?
<francisco> dont thank me yet ;-)
<francisco> :o
<graham_100> listen i have to go to the shop i will be back in about an hour you still be here??
<Flannel> mseney: you could get the beta of flash 9
<mseney> Flannel, where at
<noelferreira> my system crashes with kernel 2.6.15-27-386 Ashura
<jherm> Flannel, isnt final flash 9 out?
<Ashura> noelferreira, 2.6.15-27
<graham_100> arwen listen i have to go to the shop i will be back in about an hour you still be here??
<noelferreira> ok
<Darst> arwen thanks for the help the other day, have got the media files playing... by any chance, do you know anything about setting up a .aoundrc file ? (having challenges getting digital audio working now)
<Flannel> jherm: er, I don't believe so.  Could very well be.  I have no GUI, don't follow flash too closely ;)
<escargot> Hello! I'm trying to install ubuntu, but it looks like the installer isn't doing anything when setting up the partition. Anyone know why this is happening?
<LjL> !flash9 | Flannel, mseney, jherm
<ubotu> Flannel, mseney, jherm: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Flannel> mseney: it's in backports.
<Arwen> graham_100, only maybe :-\
<noelferreira> what howto did you followed Ashura?
<Arwen> DarkD_at_work, don't know about that....
<Ashura> noelferreira, none, i just emerged rt2005
<wyld> !backports
<Darst> arwen .asoundrc *
<mseney> LjL, k thanks
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<graham_100> arwen ok np if you are here i will see you then!
<mseney> Flannel, k thanks
<graham_100> :)
<Arwen> Darst, don't know about that, sorry
<ivx> hey i am trying to install ubuntu and i am getting the following error: MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to I0-APIC
<Arwen> DarkD_at_work, sorry about the misname
<ivx> anyone know how to fix this
<Darst> arwen no probs - thanks anyway
<leny> ! paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<noelferreira> but i use rt61 Ashura what you mean?
<stapel> Why is update-manager saying my system is up-to-date, but then there are 4 updates under distribution-upgrade greyed out?
<Arwen> stapel, dependency hell
<jherm> LjL, dont use backports --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-c268ba69c6b38af1dc31ea09701c7d296cf971c3
<stapel> looks like it...
<Arwen> stapel, run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see what that says
<stapel> ok
<BadMike> Could anyone help me I'm not able to install something
<Darst> general question then to the channel - have got sound working thru normal output (ie 2 ch headphones), got a TOSLink out to the amp, but not getting sound thru that - where to start looking at setting up digital out ?
<lostinc> Is there a good set of instructions to set up a printer via the network without the use of a LPT port??
<Ashura> noelferreira, you mean how do i managed to understand the commands on iwpriv?
<LjL> jherm: why's backports bad?
<eimajenthat> hey, how do I make a password protected zip file in Ubuntu?
<jherm> LjL, unsupported
<Flannel> jherm: no.  Use backports.  package management good.
<stapel> The following packages have been kept back:
<stapel>   libggi2 mplayer podbrowser tomboy
<LjL> jherm: erm, and a third-party package (or .bin, or whatever) would be supported? =)
<jherm> Flannel, but dont add the entire backports
<noelferreira> Ashura: can you help me? my system freezes with that kernel
<jherm> Flannel, just grab what you need
<Ashura> noelferreira, try to boot it with the resue kernel and look for any crash dump on the messages
<Flannel> jherm: are you in the habit of installing all the packages from every repository you have? ;)
<Arwen> stapel, go to synaptic, mark them for upgrade individually and see what it says
<LjL> Flannel: well, he has a point, -backports might update *other* packages that you have installed and that you don't want updated
<jherm> Flannel, no just dont do dist-upgrade with backports installed
<LjL> Flannel, jherm: but it's easy enough to add it, install whatever you need, and remove it
<noelferreira> something related to old drivers Ashura.
<jherm> LjL, you dont even need to do that
<Ashura> noelferreira, boot with rescue and manually delete them from /lib/modules/kernel_ver/
<jherm> LjL, from the command line you can say "grab flash from backports" without even touvhing your apt sources.list
<LjL> jherm: how?
<xst> After an upgrade, the fonts en emacs became very ugly and non-antialiased. How can I fix that?
<Ashura> noelferreira, then reboot and see if it was the real problem
<jherm> LjL, :-)
<LjL> jherm: i wouldn't recommend wget+dpkg, if that's what you mean
<jherm> LjL, no
<leny> Jhuri: The list of whats in my initrd is on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36128/ .  The initrd is a gzipped cpio archive of those files. Rgds
<noelferreira> and then Ashura?
<Ashura> noelferreira, then reinstall the correct drivers (i use the one from multiverse)
<Ashura> noelferreira, i have a D-Link DWL-G510
<Jhuri> leny: gee thanks, is it a 2.4-k6 suitable one?
<noelferreira> ok i'll trie Ashura
<noelferreira> thanks
<Ashura> you are wellcom
<Ashura> i'll be here
<william> someone know how to completely reinstall X11?
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I get my computer to recognize that it has a frakking ethernet cable plugged into it?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Please don't point me to a site; they never have all the information I need.
<wyld> how do i close one channel with / quit, and not my entire session?
<wyld> in xchat
<Ashura> use /part
<Spaghetti_Knife> Can somebody help me?
<leny> Jhuri: Its a 2.6 but all but the module names for the drivers should be v close.  You can look at your original one by installing one of the linux-2.4.x kernel packages?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Help?
<Arwen> william, so apt-get remove --purge xorg?
<Arwen> william, you might as well reinstall
<noelferreira> Ashura: i dind't find rt61 in /lib/modules/my kernel
<Ashura> it's deep inside
<noelferreira> where ?
<noelferreira> aliases?
<Ashura> wait a sec
<wyld> ashura: thanks
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Maybe a little.  Does it recognize your ethernet card at all?
<william> how do i go about that while keeping my /home as it is and apps installed though? thats really what i'd be happy to do
<noelferreira> ok
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso: How do I get it to do that?
<william> basically the mouse has locked up (ps/2) and completly reinstalling X may fix it
<Ashura> noelferreira, kernel/driver/net/wireless/   dlete all rt2xxx
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso: Tony?
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Tony!!!
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Check 'lspci' to see if it's listed.
<tonyyarusso> !patience | Spaghetti_Knife
<ubotu> Spaghetti_Knife: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jhuri> leny: the 2.4 kernels install from the repositories without a initrd
<william> is there a way to force apt to reinstall files that it already thinks are uptodate?
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso: lspci?
<Jhuri> leny: u think a 2.6 initrd will work for a 2.4 kernel?
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:How do I make it recognize it if it doesn't?
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: It's a command that lists a lot of hardware info.  Run it, and post the output to the !pastebin
<alex_> if I use debootstrap, it will use my apt source list  right ?
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: That's the sticky part.  Drivers.  I'm hoping this ends up being a simple fix, b/c if not I doubt I'll be able to help, and it will be a wiki-reading situation.
<leny> Jhuri: As I understand it the method is the same for all 2.x kernels. See 'man initrd'
<noelferreira> and now Ashura?
<stapel> arwen: thanks...it worked
<alex_> so if from a ubuntu machine I do a debootstrap sid, it won't find it
<M3L7down> hey guys I got a question
<leny> Jhuri: Your binaries should be your own though
<Ashura> now boot and see if the kernel itself (without ralink drivers loaded) load correctly
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:It recognizes the ethernet controller.
<wyld> how do i change desktops in 3ddesktop?
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Okay, that's good
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Now try 'ifconfig -a'
<tonyyarusso> See if it's listed there.
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
<borg> hacked
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
-_EmPoIrO_:#ubuntu- irc.sekcov.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.73.30.195.vnet.sk]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<lemonsCC> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Arwen> irc.sekcov.com?
<klm-> is there a way to reset all my videocodecs? somethings starts bugging when I run a certain videofile
<borg> thank you LjL that thing he was doing was causing my client to annoy me with sounds
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:okay, did that. Lots of drek I don't understand.
<Arwen> klm-, remove all your gstreamer-plugin-* packages
<LjL> actually it wasn't me who banned him borg
<Arwen> klm-, then reinstall
<Mwa> Uhm, can I have some help now? <_<;
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Just put it on the pastebin and I'll try to decipher for you.
<borg> LjL: oh, i didnt see it then
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:pastebin?
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:I'm logging on from my other windows computer.
<borg> thank you gnomefreak
<klm-> Arwen, ok, will that be a permanent or temporary solution?
<Crescendo> What tool can be used to edit files on an FTP server, and automatically upload them to the server when saved?
<Darst> will put the question out there... i have got sound working in 2ch headphones out of the std audio out... if i plug in the digital cable (into the TOSLink out) and connect to the amp, nothing - no sound at all... question is should i be looking at my .asoundrc file or is there a better place to start looking (4 day linux newbie)... pity me... please
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: See the link from ubotu
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:The whole problem is that my Ubuntu boot won't recognize that I have a frakking ethernet cable plugged into it.
<Arwen> klm-, permanent... assuming you don't break it again somehow
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Oh, nvm
<klm-> Arwen, ok thanks then
<finalbeta> Crescendo, You can try using nautilus to connect to the FTP.
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Okay...
<Mwa> See, I don't have a working computer until I get this fixed. ):
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Okay, just tell me the far left column, eth-whatevers and such
<graham_100> hello
<M3L7down> for some reason, I can't force Ubuntu to read xorg.conf. Which basically means I can't get my resolution any higher than 1024x768. Can you guys tell me another way to do this?
<whyameye_> is there a bash irc room? I'm wondering how to print out the ascii value of a string in bash.
<Arwen> whyameye_, #bash or ##linux
<jrib> Crescendo: vim
<Crescendo> finalbeta, it seems opening a file from an FTP connection on nautilus doesn't go very well, using Gedit.  Empty document.
<M3L7down> I have changed the subsections to add another value like so:
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Okay, it says, in descending order, ath0, eth0, lo, sit0, wifi0.
<M3L7down> 	SubSection "Display"
<M3L7down> 		Depth		24
<M3L7down> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<M3L7down> but for....
<M3L7down> wait a second
<finalbeta> Crescendo, sry, didn't know that.
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: eth0 is most likely what you want
<stapel> is it possible to upgrade to feisty yet?
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Okay, I have no idea what to do with that.
<nalioth> stapel: join #ubuntu+1
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: See if you can bring it up, with 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up'
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:But thanks a lot for your help so far.
<stapel> nalioth: thanks
<Spaghetti_Knife> I can't.
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: How so?
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:I typed it in, nothing happened.
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:It moved onto the next line without anything being printed.
<Crescendo> jrib, I'd like to use a graphic interface, though
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: On Linux, "nothing happened" usually means it worked.  (Opposite of Windows, which assumes it will fail and gets excited as says "YAY" when it succeeds)
<jrib> Crescendo: gvim
<ironfroggy_LT> what would cause trying to put a print job on hold or cancelling it freeze my cups server?
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Okay, what do I do?
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Try ifconfig without the -a switch now and see if it's listed as up.
<Crescendo> jrib, sudo apt-get install vim-gnome
<Crescendo> ?
<jrib> Crescendo: yep
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:what do I type? I have no idea what you're saying.
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso::(
<Mwa> Does anyone know how to disable GRUB when running the installer?
<Mwa> Please. ):
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: 'ifconfig', as a command on the terminal.  Look for eth0 just like before, and especially see if it has an "inet addr" (IP).
<Crescendo> jrib, nope, still does nothing
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Yep, tried my Firefox, it works.
<jrib> Crescendo: what do you mean "does nothing"?  What are you trying to do and how?
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Now to get my wireless to work.
<Stengah> what do i need to get to be able to do "make" and "qmake" commands?
<Crescendo> Right click a file in nautilus, on an FTP server, and open with
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Aweseome.  That's something.
<jrib> Crescendo: hmm don't know how nautilus handles it.  Try 'gvim ftp://foobar'
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: You can do the same process if everything's good.
<Crescendo> Gah, now GNOME isn't responding.
<Crescendo> :/
<Mwa> That reminds me
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Either wifi0 or ath0, should be supported I think (Atheros?)
<i7ch> what's the main feisty channel?
<jrib> i7ch: #ubuntu+=1
<tonyyarusso> i7ch: #ubuntu+1
<Mwa> Which of the two options in the wireless thing is for WEP keys?
<jrib> i7ch: what tonyyarusso said
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Okay, what do I do?
<tonyyarusso> Mwa: Define "wireless thing"?
<Mwa> Networking
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Use the ifconfig line with "up" in it, replace eth0 with wifi0 or ath0 (not sure if it matters)
<i7ch> thanks
<Mwa> System->Administration->Networking->Wireless->Configure
<name> how to disable the "You inserted a blank disk, what do you want to do" shit
<aiduciukas> Hi! how I can downgrade version? like gnome or other software?
<tonyyarusso> Mwa: Does it say something like "Security key"?
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Okay, did that.
<pantalaimon_> how can we manually delete shortcuts on the menu? i removed the package but it didnt remove the shortcut
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Now how do I install the drivers for my wifi?
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: You probably already have them, if you were able to bring it up without errors.
<Mwa> Password type: and Network Password:
<Mwa> It offers "Plain (ASCII)" and "Hexadecimal"
<tonyyarusso> Mwa: Ah, WEP is Hex
<Mwa> Ok, thanks
<tonyyarusso> (generally)
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:After installing xchat on my ubuntu computer, I'll see if the wifi is working.
<Mwa> Also, do you know how to stop GRUB installing when installing ubuntu?
<aiduciukas> Hi! how I can downgrade version? like gnome or other software?
<leny> pantalaimon: System > Preferences > Menu Layout
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:I'll quit out, and log back in as Spaghetti_Knife.
<Stengah> hello. i have just installed ubuntu and i want to make my win partitions writable, how
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Okay.  You can take the ethernet connection down by replacing "up" with "down" in the line to bring up eth0, and make sure your wireless card has an IP address.
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Thanks for your help.
<Mwa> I tried setting the installation path to /dev/null
<rambo3> what tool should i use to see what my browser is sending like tcp scan
<Mwa> But this didn't work.
<phaedrus44> why does penguinracer run so slow!
<nunod> rambo3, ethereal
<tonyyarusso> phaedrus44: Graphics card drivers most likely
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Okay, I'm back in.
<Mwa> tonyyarusso: Do you know?
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Ethernet connection or wireless.
<tonyyarusso> Mwa: Wild guess.
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:Ethernet.
<borg> can ethereal tell me if my wifi network is being used by wifi theives?
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:What do I do to see if my wireless works?
<sakara> hallo
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:When I was downloading xchat, I pulled out the cable. It wouldn't continue until I plugged it back in.
<Stengah> what do i need to get to be able to do "make" and "qmake" commands?
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso:So I don't think my wifi works yet.
<i7ch> Stengah, build-basic or something like this
<sakara> i think i ve done summat to my dad computer
<KenSentMe> !build-essential | Stengah
<ubotu> Stengah: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<adaptr> borg: no, you cannot
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: Bring down the eth0 connection.  Then, check if there's an inet addr for the wireless card.
<willskills> borg, logging into your router will tell you
<sakara> i need help
<i7ch> oh yeah, build-essential ;)
<mnoir> Stengah: do you have build_essentials installed?
<Mwa> tonyyarusso: "Wild guess"? I asked how to stop GRUB installing with ubuntu. x_X
<Stengah> ty KenSentMe
<tonyyarusso> Mwa: Wait...I thought you were referring to something else.
<Mwa> tonyyarusso: Oh. :P
<sakara> i think ive deleted windows
<borg> let me rephrase can ethereal help me tell if someone is using my wifi netork? like say packets from an internal ip that was never assigned to my computers 192.168
<faddatp> Hey, is anyone aware of a distro other than Fedora that works with a Intel X3000 GMA out of the box?
<adaptr> borg: let me repeat: not easily.. define what you mean by "network"
<leny> tonyyarusso: wrt Mwa's qn does alternate install let you put grub on the installed partition therefore avaoiding the problem?
<rambo3> nunod, whats the command to start ethereal , cant find it
<nunod> rambo3, maybe you should check if you have it installed first :)
<rambo3> nunod, well i installed it
<Mwa> I'm installing on a Macbook, which have completely messed up HD names
<tonyyarusso> leny: I think the alternate allows you to skip grub entirely, not sure what it has for options of which drive to put it on
<Crescendo> The "Opening <servername>" window NEEDS to stop popping up on TOP of the "Default Password" window.
<Crescendo> It's really pissing my off.
<Crescendo> I'm in the middle of typing a password, and the "opening server" pops up.
<Crescendo> Of course, the only option is cancel.
<Mwa> tonyyarusso: where's the alternate install?
<cegy> what should i set in samba to be able to connect to some shared objects on windows?
<tonyyarusso> Mwa: Same download page as the rest
<Crescendo> So, when I press enter for the password, it cancels.
<Crescendo> THAT'S some retarded crap.
<baconbacon> cegy: shared objects?
<Mwa> tonyyarusso: I need to download another CD?
<baconbacon> shares?
<tonyyarusso> Mwa: If you want to do the alternate one
<cegy> baconbacon: like directories
<tonyyarusso> Mwa: I'm not quite sure what you're trying to do
<Mwa> tonyyarusso: I'm trying to normally install Ubuntu, but without GRUB
<adaptr> cegy: define your workgroup, servername, and the directories you want to share
<adaptr> cegy: a minmal samba config is quite short
<Mwa> tonyyarusso: which there doesn't apear to be an option to do
<Stengah> what's the name of the file you edit the partitions and boot proprieties with?
<tonyyarusso> Mwa: Ah, sounds right then
<tonyyarusso> Stengah: /etc/fstab
<Stengah> ty
<baconbacon> cegy: No setting for connecting to shares. In nautilus, type smb://server/share, or use shortcuts -> connect to server...
<adaptr> cegy: sorry, I read your question backwards... :) just add a //server/share to fstab, or use the network server option
<Mwa> tonyyarusso: So I do need to dl another CD?
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:Okay, it's me, spaghetti_knife under a different name.
<tonyyarusso> Mwa: I think so
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: Working now?
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:My ethernet is no longer working.
<luxuser> ls
<luxuser> ciao
<Mwa> tonyyarusso: meh. k
<luxuser> we
<luxuser> oki
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: Right, because you brought down the interface.
<Mwa> This is gonna be hard to do
<Zambezi> Can anyone check this firewallog and tell me if there's any concern? Cause I am now: http://pastebin.ca/273389
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:Huh?
<leny> Mwa: Why do you not want GRUB?
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:You have to realize that I'm a total n00b.
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: You did the ifconfig eth0 down thing, right?
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:Yes. Then I did the ifconfig eth0 up thing like 50 times.
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: So it's status currently is showing as up?
<wheels3572> Can someone help me with a few issues im having wtih Xubuntu please
<adaptr> Zambezi: what is this interface connected to ?
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:It shows up when I type "ifconfig."
<Mwa> Ah
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:So... yeah?
<Mwa> I understand
<Mwa> Thakn you
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:It still won't internet.
<wheels3572> 1st:  I cant minimize my icons wtihout them disappearing on me
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: Does it have an inet addr associated with it?  (*brb)
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:Yes.
<unimatrixzxero> Hello
<nothlit> whats the ip
<Zambezi> adaptr, I have to check.
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, are you trying to connect directly to the net or just you network
<Jhuri> leny: u were saying?
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:I'm trying to use the internet.
<unimatrixzxero> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu 6.0.6 on a Pentium 4 530HT, I can't seem to compile anything is there some extra setup you have to do to get g++ or gcc compiler to work???
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:What do I do?
<adaptr> Zambezi: how do you mean ? either it's a switch, or an Internet connection, or a cross-cable to another PC.. there aren't any more sensible options, really
<cegy> adaptr: when i open file browser and type: smb://ipadress then i become an error message
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit: I'm trying to use the Internet.
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, through a router or what? do you have an adsl or cable modem
<Zambezi> adaptr, I have two cards. One for internet and the second for LAN. I think LAN is eth1.
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit: I'm using a cable modem.
<adaptr> cegy: what file browser ? just go to Places... Network Server and browse for your share
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: If you have both the ethernet and wireless up at the same time that could be the problem.
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit: It worked when I used eth0 up before on the console, but now when I type it in, it doesn't link me to the net.] \
<Zambezi> adaptr, It from the firewallog in IPCop which has two interfaces.
<adaptr> Zambezi: type "ifconfig" to see what IP eth1 has - that will tell you
<d3> *sigh* installing these ATi drivers is such a pain.
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, so no hardware changed then
<wheels3572> HOW DO I FIX DISAPPEARING ICONS When I minimize a program?
<stephan21> can somene tell me how to install nvidia drivers for edgy
<adaptr> Zambezi: aha.. then forget about it, who wants to read firewall logs ?
<stephan21> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cegy> adaptr: that i did, but it doesnt work
<kitche> !nvidia|stephan21
<ubotu> stephan21: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:It's not doing anything.
<leny> JHuri: What exactly were you wanting to achieve with what you were putting on your initrd?
<adaptr> Zambezi: why would you bother with reading logs when yuo have ipcop running ?
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, usually cable modem problems are the cable between the computer and modem being the incorrect type of ethernet cable
<tonyyarusso> nothlit: Nope, this was in the last 5 minutes.  Emo is trying to get both wired and wireless working; I suspect both cards are supported, but he's a little lost on the status of them.
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:I took down wifi0 and put up eth0, and it still won't use the internet.
<adaptr> cegy: define "didn't work" - what happened ?
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:And it worked before.
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: What's its IP?
<faddat> stephan21:  do you have a great similar trick set up for Intel G965 X3000's?
<cegy> adaptr: i cant see there any shares
<adaptr> cegy: what kind of shares do you HAVE, then ?
<Emo_Samurai> tonyyarusso:its inet addr is 192.168.0.7
<faddat> We've been trying to get the graphics working properly on this motherboard *forever*.  Fedora has been the only distro we've enjoyed success with
<kitche> stephan21: install the nvidia-glx package then shutdown X with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and you should now be using hte nvidia drivers
<Stengah>  /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1 does not mount as writable. i changed the defaults into "rw" same thing
<NineTeen67Comet> Can an NFS user please look at this pastebin and see if they can tell why one directory would be read/write to all, and the other read only? .. I am perplexed . (shared is locked read only, yet shared-backup is r/w all) .. help?
<NineTeen67Comet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36138/
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, thats an internal address, it means you're within a network
<Zambezi> adaptr, I just read it for fun cause there's some ,morons which send about 2000 packages to the "last bridge". It's the last ip-number in the range. I can't explain what it is.
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: Do you have a router between you and the modem?
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: Yes, I have a router between me and the modem.
<adaptr> kitche: or he could just run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and restart the X server... why all the trouble ?
<rrenaud> anyone play starcraft under ubuntu?  It is performing somewhere between poorly and terrible for me
<KenSentMe> I try to play the video on this page, but get an error message 'Can't parse that. No files'. Anyone else have problems or a solution for the video on this page? http://www.omroep.nl/themakanaal/player/hollanddoc.html
<jrib> Stengah: you can't write to ntfs, you need to use !fuse, which I know nothing about
<Jhuri> leny: a boot capable k6 optimized kernel
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: Is the router and modem both up and running okay?  (Check the blinking lights)
<Czarek> hi. how defragment ext2 under windows?
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, are you sure the router has internet access configured and working properly?
<cegy> adaptr: im not sharing. i want to connect to windows shares
<Stengah> ty jrib
<adaptr> Zambezi: if I ever were to start reading what gets sent to my ADSL connection I would not have time to do anything else
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, log into the router and check if it has WLAN ip
<jrib> !fuse | Stengah
<ubotu> Stengah: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<nothlit> err
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarussoYes, they're working quite well. The computer I'm using is routing through it.
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, i mean WAN ip
<adaptr> cegy: that is my quesiton: what shares should you have available, then? do you KNOW you have shares somewhere ?
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: Okay, what does that mean? "WAN ip"?
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, nm you said its working
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, it stands for world area network btw, for the internet
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: So what the frak do I do?
<Zambezi> adaptr, The whole firewallog is on about 2000 pages. I read the summary.
<cegy> adaptr: yes, im connectet throw hamachi and i know 100% there are shares
<adaptr> cegy: it's quite simple: if the Network Servers browser does not show you any windows machines that have shares then either A) you don't have any, or B) they do not allow you to browse them
<adaptr> cegy: "connectet throw hamachi" - huh ?
<adaptr> that last does not parse, sorry
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: Can you ping google?  'ping www.google.com'
<cegy> adaptr: connected via hamachi
<nothlit> adaptr, hamachi is a virtual private networking utility thats relatively easy to use
<adaptr> cegy: and hamachi is.. ?
<cegy> adaptr: i dont speak english well :-)
<Emo_Samurai> I just restarted the computer.
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: I just restarted my computer.
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: I'll tell you in a sec.
<Czarek> how defragment ext3]  under windows?
<scrocco> hi all - any tip about burning dvd discs , so they are readable by apple systems? i'm using k3b with DVD-R supports, but they always look empty when i insert them in 2 ibooks
<adaptr> cegy: ah... and you are absolutely, positively certain that you can access the required ports throgh hamachi ?
<kitche> adaptr: hamachi lets you play games over a network though your computer xbox ps3 and such
<cegy> adaptr: http://www.hamachi.cc/
<nothlit> scrocco, do they look empty under linux?
<scrocco> nothlit:  no they are ok on my linux system
<nothlit> scrocco, have you tried finalising the discs?
<scrocco> nothlit:  i'm going look that. thx
<nothlit> scrocco, check what filesystem you're burning them with
<scrocco> i add UDF support
<leny> Jhuri: Then you are probably better off connecting to one of the Debian archives (current/stable == Sarge) and downloadiong their kernel package you fancy. They are at www.debian.org .  If you download from their packages list you can use 'sudo dpkg -i <package>' to install it.
<Czarek> how defragment ext3 under windows?
<adaptr> cegy: and what are you connected to via this hamachi ? does your routing table show that it works ?
<cegy> adaptr: on my sisters comp with windows i can download the shared files...
<kitche> cegy: ah that one :) was thinking of the x-link type of system but maybe that is the one i m thinking of sicne I use x-link myself
<nothlit> Czarek, why can't you defrag it under linux?
<Jhuri> leny: yeah, I should have thought of that, thanx mate
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: Okay, it works, but I had to restart my computer.
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: How do I stop my terminal pinging it?
<Czarek> nohlit - i need to stay on windows for a longer time, and meanwhile i can defrag the shared partition
<adaptr> cegy: it's nigh on impossible to troubleshoot these kind of issues remotely... you'll have to dive into networking to get anywhere on this
<cegy> adaptr: the connection works, hamachi says me, im connected and showed me all other users...
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: Ctrl-C
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: Thanks.
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, next time you ping something use -c #
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: Now how do I get my wifi to work?
<nothlit> lool
<adaptr> cegy: can you identify the remote machine in hamachi ? if so, try to conenct to it directly
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: See if you can take down the ethernet, bring up the wifi, and have an IP address for the wifi, if so, try ping.
<cegy> adaptr: yes, o know the ip
<Czarek> is there way do defrag ext3 under windows?
<jamesbrose>  Whats that Edgy Tweaks page
<nothlit> Czarek, i'm not sure something like that exists, or if you want to use it... only way i would think is to use linux within windows to do it, there are options like colinux, cygwin and virtual machines, but i would still recommend doing inside linux
<jamesbrose> ?
<adaptr> cegy: then ping it, perhaps, or try to access it with smbclient
<nothlit> Czarek, if you would want to use it*
<adaptr> Czarek: why would yo want to do that ?
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: It says "Unknown Host"
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: What does?
<nothlit> adaptr, he uses windows mostly so he figures in his free time he could defrag it
<Crankymonky> Does anyone else have trouble playing flash audio, like in purevolume?
<alex_> how do I set how to mount any usb dev ? I have a box with Etch and I have /etc/usbmount, on ubuntu, it is not, any idea ?
<nothlit> tonyyarusso, his wifi
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: Does it have an IP?
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: My terminal.
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: It can't frakking ping google.
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: Not over the wireless.
<cegy> adaptr: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted ... and i used sudo
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: And now I took down wifi0 and took eth0 up, and it's not working again.
<adaptr> cegy: then that's something that hamachi probably blocks
<Czarek> nothlit: tommorow i will use shared partition under ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: It has to have an IP address first.  Use dhclient to get one.
<Czarek> nothlit that`s why
<adaptr> Czarek: shared partition ? that's new
<kitche> Emo_Samurai: this might be a wild gues sbut did you turn off ipv6? your wireless might be choking on using that just a thought
<nothlit> !wireless | Emo_Samurai
<ubotu> Emo_Samurai: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alex_> anyone ?
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: Okay, you have to realize I have no idea what you're talking about.
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: More specifically?
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: It says nothing about ip addresses, just inet addr.
<alex_> how do I set how to mount any usb dev ? I have a box with Etch and I have /etc/usbmount, on ubuntu, it is not, any idea ?
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: It's not pinging.
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: inet == IP
<adaptr> alex_: we heard you the first time
<tonyyarusso> (v4)
<nothlit> alex_, if you're still running under gnome it will be automounted in /media
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: Okay, so what the frak do I do to get my ethernet working again?
<adaptr> Emo_Samurai: I'd be more inclined to help you without the "frakking"
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: We don't know, because we don't know what's happening.  You need to tell us.
<alex_> nothlit: yes, but I would like to change the way it mount them I woud like to remove the option noexec and nodev
<nothlit> alex_, umount them and remount them normally
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: I typed in "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" and "sudo ifconfig wifi0 down"
<nothlit> !info pmount | alex_
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<leny> alex_: AFAIK usb disks appear in the /dev/sd? series. If you haven't got an SATA then 'sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt' should do.
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: Then I typed in "ping www.google.com."
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: It doesn't ping.
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: We said to check the IP first.
<Awal> can somebody tell me what the best way to install Steam is?
<willskills> awal
<alex_> leny: yes my usb media is /dev/sbd
<Awal> yes
<willskills> just copy your steam directory from your windows install
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit and tonyyarusso: There's an ip. It's 192.168.0.7
<adaptr> Emo_Samurai: you seriously need to calm down a little
<willskills> and run it through wine
<willskills> I was playing CS ten minutes ago
<adaptr> Emo_Samurai: okay, you have an IP - on which interface ?
<alex_> leny: but still this does not help me, I really need to change the way it mount them
<Awal> ic
<willskills> am playing WoW now
<Awal> but I just nuked my hard drive so no windows right now
<Awal> I can get to a different computer though
<nothlit> Awal, the information tool steam or the game downloader steam
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit tonyyarusso adaptr: Okay, what do you mean by that? It's showing on my console.
<adaptr> Emo_Samurai: is this IP connected to the internet ? type "route -n" to see
<leny> alex_: What do you want it to mount like?
<adaptr> Emo_Samurai: an interface is a network port
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: What's showing, where on your console, as output of what?
<nothlit> adaptr, on his ethernet
<Awal> steam games like counter strike
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit tonyyarusso adaptr: It's showing 0.0.0.0 for gateway.
<adaptr> Emo_Samurai: what does "route -n" show you ?
<nothlit> adaptr, he brought down his ethernet card to try wireless and when he brought eth0 back up his internet still no longer functioned
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit tonyyarusso adaptr:I just typed in "route -n"
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: What are the destinations?
<adaptr> Emo_Samurai: great - now you need to show us what the result was
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, that means your computer doesn't know your router is how it should get to the internet
<alex_> leny, I am following a tutorial to install a debian sid on a usb media and I am using debootstrap for this, I have some chroot problem at the installation time, in the tutorial it says to remove the mount option noexe and nodev if this happens
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit tonyyarusso adaptr:It shows me the destination, 192.168.0.0, the gateway 0l0l0l0, and Genmask 255.255.255.0
<nothlit> !wine | Awal
<ubotu> Awal: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: No others?
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit tonyyarusso adaptr:No others.
<adaptr> Emo_Samurai: I'd get a new IP, that should also set your gateway
<adaptr> Emo_Samurai: run "sudo dhclient"
<nothlit> Awal, for help with wine or cedega, go to #wine and #cedega
<leny> alex_: Generally such options appear in /etc/fstab
<d1gital> i have beryl installed and running, but i can't seem to find a setting that allows me to do this:  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/98/Beryl.png      can anyone help?
<kitche> Emo_Samurai: ping this ip 64.233.167.99 it's google's
<Awal> nothlit: thanks i will try that, I did try wine but it didnt work well
<Awal> nothlit: I mean not at all
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit tonyyarusso adaptr:Okay, it's working, at least for the eth0.
<nothlit> Awal, you can try cedega cvs, look online for guides
<Awal> ok
<leny> alex_: Which you can edit with sudo <editor-name> /etc/fstab
<adaptr> Emo_Samurai: what's working ?
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: When you try your wireless the next time, do the same thing.
<Jowi> d1gital, hold down shift key to enable snap to border.
<alex_> leny: I have looked into it but it does not specify it for usbmount
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit tonyyarusso adaptr: My ethernet's working.
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Emo_Samurai> nothlit tonyyarusso adaptr: So when I take down eth0 and put up wifi0, I type "sudo dhclient?"
<Jowi> d1gital, hold down shift while moving/resizing a window that is
<tonyyarusso> Emo_Samurai: yes
<adaptr> Emo_Samurai: dhclient will use your first interface by default, so that will just bring up eth0 again
<scrocco> nothlit: this the way I usually burn DVDs : I add Rock Ridge , Joliet and UDF and make a ISO9660 file, then i burn it on the disc
<nothlit> Emo_Samurai, you have to get your wireless card drivers working and enter things like the SSID encryption method and password
<d1gital> jowi:  that's all that is? i thought it was a whole different thing. thanks
<wceoscar> HEy, I just gave my unalocated drive a fat32 partition wich wndows recognises without a prob... but on ubuntu i cant see the drive?????????????????
<Jowi> d1gital, nope that's all. the window in the screenshot has snapped to the lower left corner. then it is moved.
<nothlit> !fat | wceoscar
<ubotu> wceoscar: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<blekos> hi guys, is there a way to write/delete/copy to and from win partitions?
<nothlit> !fat | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<wyld> I'm thinking about buying a laptop and putting linux on it. Could anyone give me a recommendation on which brands/chipsets have good linux drivers?
<leny> alex_: does usbmount allow you to do a 'sudo umount /dev/sbd; mount -o noexe,nodev /dev/sbd /mnt' ?
<kitche> wyld: mostly lenovo laptops work great in linux
<leny> alex_: oops do 'sudo bash' then do the bit from umount onwards
<wyld> kitche: how is the quality on lenove?
<wyld> *lenovo
<cypher1> wyld, i think there is a laptop testing team.. you can check the link to whether there are any problems with specific laptops
<kitche> wyld: they are/were IBM laptops
<tonyyarusso> wyld: I have a Thinkpad from early after their acquisition, and it's great.  No idea what their newer stuff is like.
<xerophyte> in the vim if you split the buffer how can you open a new file in the bottom or top butter
<Tjoels> how do i install from a bin file?
<adaptr> Tjoels: make it executable and run it: #./binfile
<mnoir> xerophyte: ask in #vim ?
<nothlit> leny, you're telling him to mount something directly to /mnt? sans subdirectory?
<adaptr> Tjoels: or just open it with a shell if it's a shell script installer: ./sh binfile
<blekos> k
<blekos> j
<Tjoels> adaptr: ok, thanks ;)
<leny> nothlit: yup /mnt not /media
<BigCanOfTuna> What is the most appropriate way to init services at boot time? Redhat has chkconfig, doesn't look like Ubuntu uses that.
<xerophyte> mnoir, smart catch but i have done that before i came here ;)
<yoiuwer> can you tell me a good program to listen to internet radios except real player?
<blekos> hi, is there any way to copy/write/delete from and to win partitions?
<adaptr> BigCanOfTuna: use the Services applet in system administration
<kitche> !players|yoiuwer
<ubotu> yoiuwer: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<yoiuwer> blekos, yes, you have to get ntfs3g
<Tjoels> adaptr: is it possible to convert a .bin file to .deb?
<Jowi> yoiuwer, streamtuner
<tonyyarusso> BigCanOfTuna: update-rc.d
<kitche> yoiuwer: just take a pick from that list nad try them out see whta you like
<nothlit> leny, no the command you gave him was mount /dev/xxx..... /mnt... not sudo mkdir /mnt/xxx && sudo mount /dev/xxx... /mnt/xxx
<BigCanOfTuna> tonyyarusso: thanks.
<Tjoels> adaptr: so i can uninstall the program easier...
<nothlit> !fat | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<adaptr> Tjoels: not easily, no
<msikma> Hello everybody. I'm trying to find fonts for obscure languages. Is there any list of TTF fonts that I can apt-get? I just got a Tibetan font and am now looking for a Sindhi font.
<Jowi> yoiuwer, (streamtuner uses xmms to actually play the inet radio station but it is good in the way that it lists the stations by category for you: 80's, 90's, rock, classic etc etc)
<ivx> hey how can i install ununtu on a sata device
<BigCanOfTuna> tonyyarusso: how do I tell what runlevel I am in?
<kitche> blekos: do you mean a ntfs drive?
<adaptr> BigCanOfTuna: runlevel ?
<Tjoels> adaptr: ok.. so if i want to uninstall the program again, is there an easy way to do that,?
<leny> nolith: sorry I always use /mnt as temporary a mount. If I want a permenant mount it goes in /media is this wrong?
<name>        runlevel - display previous and current runlevel
<Jowi> BigCanOfTuna, type "runlevel" in a terminal
<tonyyarusso> BigCanOfTuna: Yep, runlevel.  (Default is 2)
<Rubin_> what is apt-index-watch? its always using like 50% of my cpu :(
<leny> nothlit: sorry I always use /mnt as temporary a mount. If I want a permenant mount it goes in /media is this wrong?
<BigCanOfTuna> thanks!!
<alex_> there is nothing in /etc/fstab that say how to mount any hotplug device such as my usb media, can I create an entry there  or is there another place for this case ?
<cypher1> yoiuwer,  rhytmbox
<adaptr> Tjoels: that depends on what the installer *does*.. most 3rd-party installers install in /opt, under their own subdirectory, which should make it trivial to remove
<lyy> what sould i type to install gcc and all other dev tools?
<kitche> lyy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lyy> thanks
<kitche> leny: well your suppose to mount things in /mnt/<subdir> not in /mnt itself
<Jowi> alex_, i have this in fstab for mine: "/dev/sdb1       /media/usb-disk vfat    defaults,rw,umask=000   0   0"
<adaptr> lyy: you might want to rephrase "all other build tools" - there are several thousand of those
<Tjoels> adaptr: so then i just need to remove the directory /opt/program/ to uninstall?
<adaptr> Tjoels: if it was a well-behaved program, yes
<alex_> Jowi, what version of ubuntu ?
<nothlit> leny, no, like i said before you told him a command to mount the drive to /mnt rather than a subdirectory inside it
<Jowi> alex_, your /dev/ will probably be a different one though
* adaptr is switching to Konversation - BRB
<Jowi> alex_, I use dapper but this will work with any type of linux installation.
<nothlit> leny, when you give people commands you have to be more careful than instructions
<blekos> yes ntfs drive
<Tjoels> adaptr: ok, thank you.
<kitche> blekos: ok you want to use ntfs-3g then
<yoiuwer> Jowi, hm ok ill try this one... i tried totem but there are bugs there i think, the transmition gets mixed up
<leny> kitche & nothlit : sorry is this LSB directories that I've not read or something?
<lyy> adaptr: gcc
<kitche> leny: no it's actually been that way for a long time
<Jowi> alex_, my line assumes that it is a fat formatted drive and that you want read/write abilities on it for all users.
<lyy> and cc
<slinky_> If I have DevHelp installed is there any reason to have Monodoc installed also?
<adaptr> lyy: I understood that - and cc is a part of gcc
<kent> slinky_: not unless you are developing with mono.
<nothlit> leny, lol also, its generally permanent mounts can be in /mnt and temporary in media... though permanent can be in /media too
<adaptr> slinky_: if it is a separate package then the chances are you do want them both, yes
<alex_> Jowi: if I want to mount it by default but want to change an option can I do a defaults,exe for ex ?
<leny> kitche:  Thx kitche I was trying to avoid making similar mistakes by reading the right docs . One trained HP-UX guy I knew mounted things as /local1 /local2 etc. I'm trying to learn from my mistakes.
<slinky_> kent: what does Mono offer for development, I am not familiar with it
<adaptr> alex_: you want it to be able to execute files ?
<adaptr> slinky_: it's dot.net for Linux
<NickK> Are there ubuntu packages for the development releases of MESA?
<slinky_> ok thank you very much, a necessity for me :)
<leny> nothlit: thx
<Jowi> alex_, I think the auto-mount at boot option is called "auto" but check (man fstab)
<zipzo> hi how can i get a cd iso burner? I dled and installed k3b through packet manager, but like many other programs i never get a start icon in my menu and when i go to the installed folder theres no executable file there
<adaptr> zipzo: it sounds like you have more fundamental problems then
<adaptr> zipzo: which package manager did you use ?
<nothlit> Jowi, auto is for filesystems...all things in fstab get mounted at boot
<zipzo> synaptic
<python> hi
<bun_tun_dun> hi. somebody here have made an authentication against samba PDC?
<tshirtman> Bonsoir a tous
<python> I'm downloaded ubuntu 6.10 from the site
<adaptr> nothlit: of course not - only those that are set to auto get mounted at boot
<python> downloading*
<slinky_> After several crashes using kubuntu and KDE, I committed myself to Dapper Drake for the length of life it allows
<nothlit> bun_tun_dun, have you checked the samba section of the server guide
<tshirtman> enfin j'ai de nouveau le net chez moi ^^
<python> Is it the live CD?
<M3L7down> can you guys help me force my resolution larger?
<Jowi> nothlit, thanks for clearing it up. i never auto mount my usb devices so it is of no real interest for me :)
<M3L7down> well, not really force, my monitor can handle it
<alex_> Jowi, but if I have an entry in my fstab, will it overwrite the auto mount currently in process ? should I restart any ps after editing this file ?
<tshirtman> oups escuse me I thought I was on #ubuntu-fr
<kitche> python: if you have the desktop-install cd it is
<adaptr> M3L7down: what do you mean, "force"
<M3L7down> I mean
<python> cool kitche
<python> I'm looking to dual boot linux
<zipzo> adaptr: synaptic
<M3L7down> I can't get it to detect my changes to the
<M3L7down> sec
<python> ubuntu is the best distro imo
<M3L7down> I will find the file name again
<python> apt-get rules
<python> xD
<Jowi> alex_, you can have multiple lines. but only one line per device. "mount -a" will remount the devices in the fstab
<adaptr> zipzo: then you do have serious problems if you have nothing after installation.. I'd check that first
<python> kitche , once I dl it, I can just run it live yes?
<meshyf> Hey everybody, anyone know where I can find some Card reader drivers?
<slinky_> I have a new computer arriving ina few days A duo core E6600, do I need the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<nothlit> adaptr, then defaults includes auto?
<kitche> python: if you burn it to cd you can
<python> yup, I have a dvd right here
<zipzo> its been that way off and on, sometimes i get a program from package manager and it never show in the list
<Jowi> brb
<M3L7down> adaptr: I added lines to xorg.conf
<adaptr> nothlit: certainly
<M3L7down> that are supposed to add another value to the selections
<M3L7down> right
<M3L7down> 1152x864
<M3L7down> but
<bun_tun_dun> gdm messages me with "administrator have disabled access to the system" when i logon to ubuntu with a domain account
<NickK> anyone know if there are any mesa 6.5.2 packages for ubuntu?
<M3L7down> it doesn't show up
<kitche> zipzo: open up a console and do k3b
<nothlit> adaptr, sry haven't read man fstab in years
<bun_tun_dun> on kubuntu, it works
<M3L7down> I follow a forum post here
<adaptr> M3L7down: if you want X to support whatever your monitor supports, then you have to add its capabilities to xorg.conf
<M3L7down> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315369
<zipzo> in fact, i have noticed on every install of Ubuntu ive done that some programs you get from package manager never have an icon in the startup menus
<nothlit> bun_tun_dun, have you checked the gdm xdmcp settings?
<M3L7down> adaptr: I belive I did
<python> forgive me kitche , but isn't 700megs small for ubuntu
<bun_tun_dun> hum, i don't think so
<M3L7down> but it can't be easy like this guy said right
<M3L7down> lol
<bun_tun_dun> let me see
<python> last time I dl'ed ubuntu it was 2.1 Gb or something
<nothlit> python, its compressed, and you must have d.led the dvd
<zipzo> Is that normal? i mean i have alot of stuff on here now i cant remeber all its names
<kitche> python: nope that's cd image the dvd image has more packages on it
<adaptr> M3L7down: google for "monitorworld" and the make and model of yoru monitor, that will tell you its frequencies
<blue-frog> how do i reconfigure my keyboard in console, pls?
<python> :o
<M3L7down> okay
<nothlit> kitche, i thought dvd just = live+alternate
<M3L7down> but I am absolutely sure my monitor can do this
<python> i have Suse aswell, but its 5 cd's too much
<M3L7down> windows works on this resolution
<M3L7down> very well infact
<adaptr> M3L7down: that's fine, but you have to *know* the specs. period.
<slinky_> adaptr: hello, which version of ubuntu show i use with my new Intel Duo Core E6600? PC or 64 bit?
<adaptr> M3L7down: get back when you have them
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working on edgy amd64?
<kitche> nothlit: if it was then that would be a lot of space wasted on the dvd since those would only take up 1.4 gigs of space
<nothlit> python, you only need the first disc disc for basic stuff, the others should just be packages, but i don't use suse so i could be wrong
<adaptr> slinky_: I have no idea whether 64 bit is as stable as 32 bit yet
<adaptr> slinky_: otehrs can tell you much more
<leny> blue-frog: loadkeys if you want to do it temporarily
<python> desktop cd = live cd right?
* slinky_ is all ears, if anyone can help
<kitche> python: didn't you say you have a dvd?
<blue-frog> leny: permanently, have fr in terminal I want us
<kitche> python yes
<adaptr> M3L7down: actually, it is relatively easy - if you know what to change
<nothlit> slinky_, 64 bit is fine but things like flash and binary blobs you'll have to run in 32 bit mode, which can complicate things
<nothlit> python, the alternate cd is also a livecd, you know
<funkyHat> Where would I report a bug about ipw2200 firmware needing updating?
<slinky_> nothlit: will it run fine using PC version?
<nothlit> !launchpad | funkyHat
<ubotu> funkyHat: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Jowi> M3L7down, you can use "gtf 1280 1024 60 -x" or something similar depending of what you want, and paste the output for that command in the Monitor section in xorg.conf. you might need to add: Option "DDC" "false"       as well. but not 100% sure it's needed
<nothlit> slinky_, basically you can use 64bit if you like but it'll be more hassle
<kitche> nothlit: the alternate cd doesn't have a live system on it at least from what I have seen
<python> nothlit , whats the difference?
<M3L7down> adaptr: what do I need to change?
<Belter_> is their problems with Linux and WIFI networking?
<adaptr> M3L7down: did you find the specs for your monitor ?
<d1gital> belter: depends on the card
<funkyHat> nothlit, I know about launchpad, I'm used to bugzilla though... not quite got my head round malone
<jman_> Does anybody know any good dial up modems that are supported by ubuntu, (i.e work automagically)
<kitche> Belter_: what chipset?
<M3L7down> I am not sure
<python> bit torrent is much faster
<nothlit> kitche, oh yeah rofl... thinking about the gentoo livecd
<M3L7down> this is an old hand me down
<M3L7down> that I got from a friends friend
<python> http was sloooooooow
<alex_> Jowi: I have updated the file for it to mount /dev/sbd into /myusbdir, but when unp[luging and pluging my usb media back in it still mounts them into a usbdisk dir
<M3L7down> but there are only 3 choices
<adaptr> M3L7down: what is the make and model of your monitor ? i'l lget them for you
<M3L7down> of this producer
<M3L7down> and they are all the same hrz
<M3L7down> refresh rate I mean
<python> uTorrent speed : 850.56 kb/s download
<M3L7down> and
<M3L7down>  same max rez
<slinky_> nothlit: I would like to move my disk drive into the new box, is that a possibility?
<Jowi> alex_, are you using gnome? gnome has its own auto mount set up already.
<alex_> Jowi: something must override the fstab
<BigCanOfTuna> Where can I see if a specific script was executed at runtime? I have an init script that I am expecting to start, but it doesn't for some reason.
<M3L7down> adaptr: its one o fthese three http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/sylvania/
<alex_> Jowi: yes I am
<d1gital> python:   850k?  what kind of connection do you have?
<alex_> Jowi, where do I found that ?
<nothlit> slinky_, do you expect to boot from it?
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working on edgy amd64?
<python> 8mbit at home
<slinky_> dual boot like i have now
<python> 100/100 on my server
<qkslvrwolf> so...umm...all of a sudden gnome baker isn't recognizing mp3s
<alex_> Jowi: I mean where do I found how gnome auto-mount the dev
<qkslvrwolf> and it used to
<Jowi> alex_, I am not using gnome but I think the setting is in the preferences menu somewhere for usb, cdrom etc
<qkslvrwolf> for audio
<qkslvrwolf> any ideas?
<qkslvrwolf> *audio disk creation
<python> uTorrent is fast d1gital
<nothlit> slinky_, you have to know how to reconfigure xorg and the drivers, also grub and fstab
<Belter_> anybody using Belkin FSD700 WIFI NIC
<NickK> anyone know where i can get mesa 6.5.2 for ubuntu
<slinky_> i can do grub and fstab, just learning xorg
<adaptr> M3L7down: then open up xorg.conf: #sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<d1gital> python: yes i know i use uTorrent as well, but i have DSL, so nothing insanely fast goin' on
<python> I got ADSL
<Pelo> alex_,  I think this might be what you are looking for  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<python> 8/0/8 mbit
<python> its fairly slow
<adaptr> python: 0 mbit would be slow, yes...
<python> 0.8 *
<python> _
<python> my server is alot faster though
<python> 100/100
<slinky_> nothlit: what is the best way to do a full system backup/restore in ubuntu, if any way exists
<python> distros take seconds to xfer over torrents
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working on edgy amd64?
<Tuxguy> Does anyone know if you burn an ISO for mac ppc images the same as iso for i386?
<nothlit> slinky_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<M3L7down> adaptr: so you want me to alt-f2 and run this xorg.conf: #sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Belter_> Are the Belkin WIFI cards normally a problem with v6.10
<ubuntu> hi
<nothlit> slinky_, like bare metal restore? mondo, regular backup, sbackup
<ubuntu> can apt or dpkg check the integrity of the installed files ??
<d1gital> yeah my average d/l speed on utorrent is like 85, nothing compared to 800
<nothlit> !mondo | slinky
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-2-2 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<kitche> Tuxguy: yes since the filesystem is inside the iso
<adaptr> M3L7down: from the sudo part onward, yes - but please get used to running a console terminal
<Jowi> d1gital, are you behind a router?
<M3L7down> I know
<python> d1gital , whats ye home connectio?
<M3L7down> I understand
<Tuxguy> kitche, Ever had any luck, or heard of installing ubuntu on the imac G3?
<d1gital> jowi: yes
<slinky_> thank you nothlit
<qkslvrwolf> So, my gnomebaker stopped recognizing mp3s to burn audio cd's....any ideas where to start?
<PPAAUULL> Ok I want to play some 3d games on Ubuntu like ET and such but the problem is that everytime I start something that need the 3D it gives me this error "drmCommandWrite: -22" and on the next line "drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)". Is there anyway of fixing it?
<Jowi> d1gital, are the ports open for bittorrent in it?
<adaptr> M3L7down: if you have xorg.conf open, find the "Monitor" section
<nothlit> slinky_, sbackup is a great little tool if you're just worried about data
<python> go to irc.p2p-network.net then join #utorrent
<Pelo> Tuxguy,  someone mention they have done it, don'T ask me who I don'T recall but they seamed to be safisfied
<nothlit> slinky_, most people prefer partimage but i am of the firm opinion that mondo is better
<Arwen> PPAAUULL, installing Cedega might help... but if not, you just have to install Windows (I'm assuming its a Windows game?)
<M3L7down> kk
<Tuxguy> Pelo, My machine is 233mhz, 32mb ram, 4GB hd, can I do an installation?
<python> Pelo , how come ur not on #utorrent pn p2p-net?
<Arwen> all my media players break when using beryl - what should I do?
<nothlit> !mp3 | qkslvrwolf
<ubotu> qkslvrwolf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<d1gital> jowi: yeah, i think so, i used to get like 10kbps before opening them, so i'm pretty sure i did it correctly, could be wrong tho
<adaptr> nothlit: is mondo in the repos ?
<Pelo> Tuxguy,  you might want to look into xubuntu
<slinky_> ok thank you very much, i'll do some reading, you guys are great, thanks
<PPAAUULL> Arwen, It is not a windows game it is a linux version.
<M3L7down> I have found the monitor section
<Arwen> d1gital, opening is overrated, I had 2MB up and 1.4MB down with closed ports
<Pelo> python,   I use to be , I got in a a row with dwk
<adaptr> M3L7down: when you have the Monitor section in front of you, fill in the values you got from monitorworld :
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso: Okay, I've downloaded madwifi, how do I compile it?
<Tuxguy> Pelo, What's that? Just a smaller resource ubuntuu?
<Arwen> PPAAUULL, what graphics card and what driver?
<M3L7down> alright
<qkslvrwolf> ubotu: I do use free formats when I rip cd's now, but I have a large collection.  Second, its been working, and now its stopped.  So this is not just a "how do I use mp3s on my ubuntu box" question
<python> Pelo , yu heard what happened to Ludde?
<M3L7down> if I disappear you know what happened
<tonyyarusso> Spaghetti_Knife: I wouldn't know.  See !compile for starters.
<Jowi> d1gital, i would double check. 6881-6889 tcp are the ports to use. redirect them to your computers ip address.
<leny> blue-frog: You need to update /etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.gz with the appropriate file. brb
<python> Bram bought utorrent
<python> bastard
<slinky_> is there a url for mondo?
<adaptr> M3L7down: HorizSync  30-69
<qkslvrwolf> I have the codecs installed, and I'm listening to them right now
<Pelo> Tuxguy,  yeah,  used xfce instead of gnome
<python> and DWK and Directrix is furious
<qkslvrwolf> its only gnome baker that isn't picking it up
<Tuxguy> xfce is nice and lightweight
<adaptr> M3L7down: VertRefresh  50-90
<Pelo> python,  do you mean the deal with bram ? or something else ?
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working on edgy amd64?
<python> yes Pelo
<mcscruff> lo all, im trying to mount a samba share but i keep getting this error 12037: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<beerockxs> does anyone here have an ati x1900GT and know how to make normal console mode work after having started X once?
<alex_> Jowi: ok, knowing that I disabled the gnome auto mount facility, how do I see to which /dev my flash media is attributed when hotplug ?
<adaptr> M3L7down: don't be silly - none of this will influence X in hte slightest
<alex_> Jowi: mount ?
<python> Name	#	Size	Done	Status	Seeds	Peers	Down speed	Up speed	ETA	Uploaded	Ratio	Avail.	Label	Added On	Completed On	
<python> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso	1	698 MB	46.2 %	Downloading	140 (699)	8 (102)	827.1 kB/s	14.8 kB/s	7m 48s	3.68 MB	0.011	142.975		09/12/2006 22:51:57		
<PPAAUULL> Arwen, Radeon 9250 and I am not sure what driver but I know that Direct Rendering is enabled.
<Spaghetti_Knife> tonyyarusso: Thanks
<Spaghetti_Knife> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<python> you like that d1gital <3
<borg> ah the codes, AH THE CODES
<adaptr> python: please don't flood
<kitche> slinky_ http://www.mondorescue.org/
<Arwen> PPAAUULL, if you haven't installed fglrx, you have to if you want decent performance
<Pelo> python,  yeah I head,  but  don't think he so much bought it as acqured the rights to use some of the coding,  ut is suppose to remain unaffected
<alex_> ls
<Pelo> more or less
<Arwen> !ati | PPAAUULL
<ubotu> PPAAUULL: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
#ubuntu 2006-12-10
<beerockxs> does anyone know how to make suspend to ram work with an ati X1900GT?
<python> sorry adaptr , and yes Pelo.
<Pelo> python,  in anycase, good for ludde, he deserves to make some cash from it
<Jowi> alex_, "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" or check in the "hal-device-manager"
<M3L7down> adaptr: well, I wouldn't be asking if I knew that now would I? :D
<Arwen> beerockxs, there's a post on the Ubuntu forums... one sec
<python> Pelo , he sold out at 20 millions
<adaptr> beerockxs: nobody knows how to make anything work with an ATI ;-)
<python> what can you expect when the mpaa throws that money in ur face
<Pelo> python,  actualy money or options ?
<M3L7down> adaptr: k, all the stuff is filled in.
<alex_> the hal-device-manager ?
<slinky_> kitche: got it thank you
<M3L7down> adaptr: save?
<d1gital> python:  huh?
<alex_> Jowi: the hal device manager ?
<adaptr> M3L7down: okay, now go and find the Screen section
<beerockxs> adaptr: heh. I hope the rumors that they are considering open-sourcing their drivers after the merger with AMD are true.
<Cpudan80> How do you change the gdm setups in gnome?
<Cpudan80> the gdm themes*
<Jowi> alex_, mount only show mounted devices. type "hal-device-manager" in a terminal
<M3L7down> adaptr: found it
<Can0beans> sup?
<nothlit_> Cpudan80, system administration login setup
<python> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso	1	698 MB	46.2 %	Downloading	140 (699)	8 (102)	827.1 kB/s	14.8 kB/s	7m 48s	3
<adaptr> M3L7down: what resolutions do you have ? I'd advise you to just delete all the sections less than 24 bit, I find them annoying
<Cpudan80> nothlit: huh?
<Cpudan80> oh ok
<Cpudan80> I see
<nothlit> Cpudan80, the gnome menu
<adaptr> M3L7down: before deleting recklessly, take a good look at how it is structured - it;s not really that hard, but *be sure* :)
<nothlit> Cpudan80, you can drag and drop themes
<slinky_> goodbye folks and thank
<Arwen> beerockxs, try disabling stuff in your /etc/acpi-whatever
<adaptr> M3L7down: it will start with a 1 bit section, which is monochrome X.. brrrr
<M3L7down> adaptr: I do indeed have all those bit sections
<Arwen> beerockxs, I think you have to have suspend restart X server after resume
<M3L7down> subsections that is
<d1gital> python: .......whoa.
<Cpudan80> nothlit: The GDM theme I donwloaded said run gdmsetup... but that didn't do anything?
<M3L7down> I have 1, 4, 8, 16, 24
<adaptr> M3L7down: I usually delete the 1, 4, 8, 15, 16 bit sections, and just leave the 24 bit one
<M3L7down> kk
<M3L7down> I will do that
<python> d1gital , its not that fast
<beerockxs> Arwen: hmm, that kind of defeats the purpose of suspending in the first place.
<adaptr> M3L7down: take good care not to screw up the begin/endsectiosn, and remove everything but the 24 bit section
<python> my server can download at 11.5 MB/s
<M3L7down> and I have the values 1152x864, 1024x768,800x600,640x480
<Jowi> alex_, there is also another program called "usbview" that you can use. it is not installed by default
<Jowi> !info usbview
<python> which is 11500 kB/s
<Arwen> beerockxs, I know
<ubotu> usbview: USB device viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-7 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 636 kB
<M3L7down> but it doesn't recognize the 1152x864 one
<adaptr> M3L7down: is 1152 the highest res your crad/monitor will handle ?
<leny> blue-frog: Replace it with one of the files you see when you do an 'ls /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/us*'
<Arwen> beerockxs, the newer fglrx has improved support for acpi, but don't count on much improvement
<effie_jayx> !info feisty
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in any distro I know
<effie_jayx> ;)
<Arwen> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<alex_> I found my device in /proc/bus/usb/devices but it does not say what /dev/ it has been given
<alex_> Jowi: ^^
<effie_jayx> has anyone installed herd 1?
<effie_jayx> apart from dev of course :D
<blue-frog> leny: ty, have also done a reconfigure console data
<beerockxs> Arwen: newer fglrx? One which is not yet in the repositories?
<d1gital> python:    it is in my little world....
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working on edgy amd64?
<adaptr> alex_: that's ebcause, strictkly speaking, HAL /D-Bus does not use /dev anymore
<Arwen> alex_, the device manager should have more info on it - it's hard to figure these things out
<M3L7down> adaptr: no, it can go to 1280x1024, but I don't want that resolution
<python> d1gital , what home connection do you have
<Arwen> beerockxs, yea
<python> and where do you live?
<python> why dont you ask ur isp for an upgrage
<adaptr> M3L7down: whichever one you want, and are *sure* it supports (both card and monitor), fill that in as first option
<Arwen> beerockxs, the repos fglrx is always old for stability reasons
<M3L7down> adaptr: done
<beerockxs> Arwen: ah. will the new ones be in the repos for Feisty, or earlier?
<M3L7down> its in descending order
<adaptr> M3L7down: can you paste me the resolutions line just to be sure ?
<Arwen> beerockxs, ATi's page has an installer - whether it works or not depends
<M3L7down> adaptr: 	Modes		"1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<alex_> Arwen: Hal Device manager ?
<jman_> Can someone please reccomend a good dial up modem that ubuntu supports?
<M3L7down> but I added the 1152x864 part myself
<d1gital> python:  i have verizon dsl, uniontown, pa (near pittsburgh)    hopefully fios will come soon.
<xerophyte> does anybody know where can i get svn 1.4.x package
<Arwen> alex_, no idea - its the one under System > Device Manager
<python> ahh
<M3L7down> as per the orders of someone on the forums
<adaptr> M3L7down: you can safely remove the last two I think.. ubuntu would be unbearable at those ;-)
<python> bummer dude
<Arwen> jman_, there's no good winmodem - try buying an external serial one
<python> well
<M3L7down> adaptr: actually its unrunnable, you can't even install the live cd at those low resolutions
<Arwen> you can internal hardware modems, but they're expensive as hell
<d1gital> yeah..  hey atleast its not dualup, right?
<python> d1gital , ubunutu is downloaded in 16 mins on uTorrent
<python> time to burn
<jman_> Arwen: I am not looking for a winmodem I mean any modem, can someone make a reccomendation
<adaptr> M3L7down: now also make sure that your Monitor section does *not* have the DDC option set.. that is what causes it to query the monitor itself for the data you have just entered, and apparently it was wrong....
<Arwen> jman_, any hardware modem will work
<M3L7down> adaptr: where is the ddc option
<Jowi> alex_, oops. try "dmesg"
<Arwen> jman_, just search on eBay for a hardware modem - you can tell from the screenshot
<Dev05> Hi! I just installed and de-installed the Network Manager. Now, everything takes forever to start, even a logon. Any ideas on what's going on?
<adaptr> M3L7down: have you run with that 1152 resolution before ? if you cannot verify that it works, at least leave the 1024x768 in that line as well, so you can switch to it if your monitor dies on you...
<LaserLine> Gnome seems to keep crashing for me and I don't know why.  Is there an error log somewhere I can look to see what's going on?
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working on edgy amd64?
<adaptr> M3L7down: it may or may not be in the Monitor section - if it's not, all is good
<kimitaka> I've installed SWAT package but still not found when I try to browse to it at http://localhost:901/
<M3L7down> adaptr: yes, I run windows at that resolution
<M3L7down> all the time
<Jowi> alex_, in "dmesg" you should find a line that says "sdb: sdb1" or similar depending on your hardware
<adaptr> M3L7down: then you should be good to go.. save the conf file
<M3L7down> done
<d1gital> python:  yeah this whole area is kinda behind on the tech stuff...
<d1gital> (06:04:28 PM) ffxnos: (06:02:46 PM) python: ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso	1	698 MB	46.2 %	Downloading	140 (699)	8 (102)	827.1 kB/s	14.8 kB/s	7m 48s	3
<d1gital> (06:04:43 PM) mysticrule: huh
<d1gital> (06:05:10 PM) ffxnos: that's insane.  that guy gets 827kbps downspeeds
<d1gital> (06:05:16 PM) ffxnos: i wish i had that...
<d1gital> (06:05:32 PM) mysticrule: holy shit
<jman_> So Arwen if you go to best buy and get a lets say Creative labs 56k k external modem will I have any problems configuring  beucase A) I don;t want to waste my time or money B) I have to go dial up for a while
<adaptr> M3L7down: now restart X.. close all windows you don't want to kill without warning (such as this one) and press control-alt-backspace
<alex_> Jowi:  /dev/scsi/host8/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2
<alex_> [4307586.797000]  Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi8, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<alex_> Jowi is that it ?
<kitche> kimitaka: check the inetd.conf it should be in /etc you might have to uncomment a line
<adaptr> M3L7down: because killing X *will* log you out!
<effie_jayx> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<python> d1gital
<Arwen> jman_, nope
<python> I'll upload a screenshot
<python> hold on
<jman_> ok
<Arwen> jman_, just wvdialconf wvdial.conf and you're configured
<alex_> Jowi, so to manually mount it , is it mount -t ext2 /dev/scsi8 /media ?
<LaserLine> Anyone know where the gnome error log is?  Gnome keeps freezing on me.
* compengi test
<Jowi> alex_, only you can know. see if the Vendor correspond to your device: Vendor: Samsung   Model: YP-MT6
<adaptr> alex_: ext2 will be autodetected, no need to specify the type
<alex_> Jowi: yes it is it
<alex_> :)
<kimitaka> kitche, thanks
<adaptr> alex_: you have a Samsung Yepp as well ? I like it ;-)
<kitche> kimitaka: look for swat line see if it has # infront of it and remove the #
<M3L7down> adaptr: YOU ARE MY HERO
<Arwen> alex_, you have a SCSI hard drive?
<adaptr> M3L7down: I take it you are logged back in at glorious 1152xwhatever :)
<lifepositive>  how can I tell firefox to use mplayer instead of totem?
<alex_> Arwen, Jowi, I got this mount: special device /dev/scsi8 does not exist
<M3L7down> adaptr: thats right!
<Dev05> lifepositive, Install the respective plugins.
<kimitaka> kitche, actually they aren't there
<Jowi> alex_, you need to use the full path /dev/scsi/host8/bus0/target0/lun0
<adaptr> M3L7down: consider yourself fully Linuxized...
<lifepositive> Dev05: what respective plugins?
<M3L7down> adaptr: the funny thing is, I was on my way to the  correct solution
<Arwen> alex_, err, is your hdd scsi?
<adaptr> M3L7down: what kind of video card do you have ?
<M3L7down> adaptr: I was messing with those values before
<Dev05> lifepositive, To use Totem, install the mozilla Totem plugin. If you want MPlayer, deinstall Mozilla Totem and install Mozilla MPlayer.
<alex_> Jowi: ok
<M3L7down> Radeon 9200
<Jowi> alex_, i don't know what the "p1 p2" stands for since I have no hardware that is detected like that
<python> d1gital
<python> hold on one second mate
<adaptr> M3L7down: yes, but X can be very unforgiving.. get one setting wrong and it doesn't start...
<Dev05> lifepositive, Let me search for the packages names.
<lifepositive> Dev05: how do I deinstall Mozilla Totem?
<adaptr> M3L7down: do you have DIrect Rendering enabled on the fglrx driver ?
<python> http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/7649/speedha7.jpg
<python> there you go d1gital
<python> http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/7649/speedha7.jpg
<lifepositive> Dev05: thank you :)
<adaptr> M3L7down: it wil make all the difference in screen speed
<Budgieman> hello, i've used ubuntu for a while but only recently have i upgraded to the latest version, and i'm having trouble configuring my video card; with the old versions, there was a program to configure your video card under System/Preferences or Administation, but i can't find it now
<adaptr> M3L7down: providing you have some CPU speed as well, of course
<Jowi> alex_, how you will have to mount this device I can not help with I'm afraid. but at least you know which /dev it is attached to.
<M3L7down> adaptr: I have no problems with screen speed, my CPU and card are set correctly
<Dev05> lifepositive, To deinstall Totem Mozilla: sudo aptitude remove totem-mozilla
<kambiz> hi everyone, can anyone help me either speed up VNC access to my ubuntu box or install FreeNX or NomachineNX
<Dev05> lifepositive, To install it, just change remove to install.
<kimitaka> kitche, got it, I needed inetd, never heard of not having inetd :-S
<keeganX> lifepositive: sudo apt-get install mplayer-mozilla
<lifepositive> Dev05: ty
<lifepositive> keeganX: cheers
<Enzoblue> Hiyas. I need help with Wifi
<Pelo> python,   xp %???  say it aint so
<keeganX> I mean mozilla-mplayer
<alex_> Jowi: mount: special device /dev/scsi/host8/bus0/target0/lun0 does not exist
<lyy> what's the package name for apache?
<python> yeah Pelo , hence I dl'ed ubuntu as a dual boot
<Jowi> alex_, do you have a p1 in dev? "ls -la /dev/p1"
<python> Lynoure
<python> lyy
<python> apt-get install apache ?
<lifepositive> Dev05: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "totem-mozilla"
<Enzoblue> wifi help needed with an hp pavillion dv1000...
<alex_> Jowi: nope
<lyy> thx
<Pelo> lifepositive,  just look for totem
<Jowi> alex_, ah. i have no idea i'm afraid.
<kambiz> hi everyone, can anyone help me either speed up VNC access to my ubuntu box or install FreeNX or NomachineNX
<adaptr> M3L7down: excellent
<lifepositive> Pelo: look for Totem where?
<Dev05> lifepositive, To have those, you have to enable some repos I think.
<lifepositive> Pelo: I want to remove totem from firefox
<keeganX> lifepositive: type sudo aptitude search totem
<keeganX> Then look for the mozilla plugin
<Pelo> lifepositive,   search synaptic for totem packages, remove the correct one
<alex_> Jowi: nor do I have a /dev/scsi anyway and that is to answer Arwen question I guess :S
<lifepositive> Dev05: they are all enabled!  but it says totem isnt even installed, but it id
<adaptr> lifepositive: it is installed by default, applications->sound and video
<adaptr> lifepositive: it's called Movie Player in the menu
<M3L7down> adaptr: gotta go
<adaptr> M3L7down: bye
<M3L7down> adaptr: thanks much
<leny> LaserLine: Are you sure its Gnome. That is does Ctrl-Alt-Backspace get you back to the login screen
<adaptr> np
<alex_> Arwen: any idea ?
<lifepositive> i cant remove totem-mozilla  ! any ideas?
<kambiz> or how about this, does anyone have any tips on using ubuntu remotely?
<python> kambiz
<adaptr> kambiz: from what do you need to access it ?
<python> you need to install vncserver
<NineTeen67Comet> HI all .. any one know how I can use vnc to access screen :0 ? It keeps saying there is a lock .. but even in the remote desktop it says to use :0 .. (I need it so I can make this person's tutorial with their desktop) ..
<kambiz> okay i have install vncserver. i would like to access it from within my internal network
<kambiz> vnc is unbearably slow
<python> NineTeen67Comet , why dont you start a screen on :1 ?
<kambiz> its not even usuable on 100MBits
<Dev05> lifepositive, So then is not installed...
<python> kambiz , apt-get install vnc on the other machine
<Dev05> lifepositive, Unless you compiled it from source.
<lifepositive> Dev05: why then does it load Totem whenever I use firefox?
<Jowi> NineTeen67Comet, I think you need to use x11vnc to export :0
<python> then vnc ip:screen
<Jowi> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kambiz> i read alternatives are FreeNX or NoMachineNX servers
<adaptr> kambiz: then you need to look for something else
<Arwen> alex_, I have no idea what your original problem was, lol
<Dev05> lifepositive, Are you sure is Totem?
<Jowi> !info x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<Jowi> ah, there you go
<lifepositive> Dev05: it says loading Totem and its totem
<adaptr> kambiz: what is the OS you want to access it from ?
<kambiz> Mac OS X
<keeganX> Right when you install mplayer for mozilla it should automatically take over totems position
<Pelo> lifepositive,   I told you,  use synaptic ,and search for totem packages
<Pelo> the right one wil be in the list
<kambiz> adaptr, Mac OS X, I am using Chicken of the VNC as the client access my Ubuntu VNC server
<newbie0057> hello I'm looking for some quick hardware advice, I'm installing ubuntu on a 64 bit amd, I have a 300 gig hard drive, 1 gig of ram, I'd like to stet up myth tv, what partition sizes would you suggest?
<Pelo> newbie0057,  can'T you use the whole thing ?
<newbie0057> Pelo, 1 partition?
<XiXaQ> I need to have a http proxy. What should I get?
<lemonsCC> newbie0057: sure
<alex_> Arwen: I have usb flash disk onto which I am trying to debootstrap a debian system, I have some problem and it is related to the way my usb media is mounted, I am using gnome so I have disable the gnome automount and I am trying to mount it manually, but I can't find it, dmesg tells me that it is in /dev/scsi but I don't even have this dir
<Arwen> newbie0057, 40G system, 400M swap, about 200 for /home, and the rest for other data
<NineTeen67Comet> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Arwen> alex_, do you have a /dev/sdb?
<newbie0057> Arwen shouldn't the swap be 2x the size of the memory?
<lemonsCC> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Arwen> newbie0057, no!
<alex_> Arwen: yes
<adaptr> newbie0057: Ubuntu needs at most 8 GB for itself, use the rest to store video
<Arwen> newbie0057, your swap should depend on your needs
<Arwen> alex_, do you have multiple SATA hard disks?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Enzoblue> I really need help with getting my Wifi working on an HP Pavillion dv1000 laptop...
<Arwen> newbie0057, I actually run without swap on 512 MB because I don't need it
* Pelo 's dvd-rw just opened for no reason 
<Arwen> Pelo, did you hit the eject button?
<alex_> Arwen: I have a laptop so only one HD
<lifepositive> Pelo: :)
<keeganX> Poltergeist
<lifepositive> Pelo: i did it ;)
<Arwen> alex_, is it SATA?
<Jowi> newbie0057, not sure if you want this advice or not: freevo is much easier to set up and works great :)
* adaptr used the power of his mind to open pelo's dvd-rw
<Pelo> Arwen,   I mean no reason
<kambiz> oh btw, there aren't any packages for FreeNX server for edgy 6.10. it seems like FreeNX is dead now and NomachineNX has picked up in its wake
<alex_> Arwen: not sure
<newbie0057> Awen, I thought that the computer always uses it, could it be that I set up a swap and I am not using it?
<Arwen> alex_, but yea, try mounting sdb1 to media
<addicted68098> This is very off topic but how do I enter my password for freenode, I completly forgot
<SilentDis> I had a package give problems during it's install.  it seemed to work, but now apt reports the package needs to be reinstalled, but can't find it.  is there any way to simply 'clear' that requirement?
<Pelo> again
<Pelo> ...
<lifepositive> Pelo: surely u have heard of trojans who others can control your system and open your dvd drive etc? :P
<compengi> how to install a .bin file?
<Arwen> gnome-mount keeps confusing my usb drive for a cdrom - what's up?
<addicted68098> never mind
* Pelo wonders if someone manage to hack his system 
<lifepositive> Pelo: run rootkithunter
<adaptr> newbie0057: Ubuntu set up swap when you installed it, as for not using it.. run "free -m" in a console and see for yourself
<Arwen> compengi, where'd you get it? .bin doesn't really mean anything
<Enzoblue> other people say Wifi works "out of the box" on their hp laptop.. how come mine doesn't?
<lifepositive> Pelo: you dont obnvsiousaly have secure system
<johnd_> compengi: just chmod a+x, and ./BIN
* Enzoblue begs
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working on edgy amd64?
<johnd_> oops chmod a+x bin file
<Arwen> adaptr, mem 502, 263 free... Swap 431, 431 free
<newbie0057> how do I set up home ? is it the same as setting up / ?
<Jowi> Enzoblue, have you installed gnome-network-manager?
<LaserLine> leny: Gnome just freezed on me again, so I tried Ctrl+alt+Backspace and it did nothing
<keeganX> If someone did hack your system, I'm sure they would do more than just open your cdrom drive
<adaptr> Arwen: I thought I asked newbie0057.. oh well
<lifepositive> Pelo: when was the last time you ran rookithunter?
<SilentDis> I had a package give problems during it's install.  it seemed to work, but now apt reports the package needs to be reinstalled, but can't find it.  is there any way to simply 'clear' that requirement?
<Arwen> johnd, careful, it could be weird or for another os
<alex_> Arwen: looks like it works
<NineTeen67Comet> !tightvnc NineTeen67Comet
<Pelo> lifepositive,  not that one but another one a few days ago
<Arwen> alex_, :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc NineTeen67Comet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enzoblue> Jowi: lemme check
<johnd_> arwen: really, i didn't know that
<alex_> Arwen: can't believe that in one phrase you solved my one hour prob
<compengi> Arwen, and how to uninstall it in a case?
<lyy> what's the package name for PHP?
<adaptr> Arwen: you do have swap set up, you're just not using any
<alex_> thanks Jowi
<lemonsCC> !tightvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> Enzoblue, sorry, wrong name: network-manager-gnome
<Arwen> compengi, if it breaks something, you can't really
<Arwen> compengi, where'd you get it?
<Jowi> no probs alex_
<Arwen> adaptr, its set up - and its all unused
<compengi> Arwen, from a website it's a program
<adaptr> Arwen: earlier you said that you did not *have* swap
<lifepositive> Pelo: u have to use rootkithunter
<Arwen> compengi, link?
<Arwen> adaptr, I've run without swap before
<Arwen> adaptr, usually after hibernate killed it
<Arwen> adaptr, actually never noticed the loss
<adaptr> lifepositive: nobody *has* to anything... I don't use that
<compengi> Arwen,  http://niagara.dyndns.org/Downloads/JPEEWinUnixWebInstall/InstData/Linux/VM/install.bin
<Pelo> lifepositive, I did,  running it again now
<lifepositive> adaptr: and thats why Pelo has someone opening his dvd drive :P
<keeganX> py
<lifepositive> Pelo: did you update it?
<lyy> apt-get install php doesn't install php. anyone?
<lifepositive> Pelo: rkhunter --update
<Arwen> compengi, that looks like a vm image... is there a homepage for that?
<keeganX> lyy: sudo aptitude search php
<leny> LaserLine: OK, you should try looking at  /var/log/Xorg.0.log with say a 'tail  /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and see if it gives any clues.  Are you using any sound applications?
<Pelo> lifepositive,  right after the current scan
<SilentDis> !php | lyy
<ubotu> lyy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SilentDis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<compengi> Arwen, www.emailextractor.org/
<lifepositive> !rootkithunter > Pelo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkithunter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enzoblue> Jowi: installing now
<Pelo> lifepositive,  enough witht eh rkhunter stuff,  I am running it now
<Jowi> Enzoblue, FYI you need to log out and log in again after you installed network-manager gnome. you should get an icon on the taskbar indicating the wireless network
<lifepositive> Pelo: ok
<Arwen> compengi, must be an install script - do as the other guy said and chmod +x it
<Arwen> compengi, then run it as a command
<lifepositive> Pelo: but you need to update it first
<mcscruff> lo all, im trying to mount a samba share but i keep getting this error 12037: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<adaptr> compengi: if you want to know what's in it, run "head binfile"
<Jowi> Enzoblue, then it should be as simple as to click on the icon and set up the connection. *if* your hardware is ok
<Pelo> lifepositive,  mirror is down, it won't update
<Pelo> lifepositive,  it is more then likely it is just a fluke,  I have two dvd-rw and one is being used atm so it's not unlikely that the other one is just getting triggered,
<lifepositive> Pelo: then change the miorror
<lifepositive> Pelo: ROFL! if you say so :P
<NoonInSF> Hello everyone, i just finished installing ubuntu for the first time.
<lemonsCC> yay!!
<Pelo> lifepositive,  can you suggest another mirror ?
<lifepositive> Pelo: think about it :)  its not normal for it to open on its own!  and there are trojans who give control to others to open it!  but its your choice
<lemonsCC> !hi | nooninsf
<ubotu> nooninsf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NoonInSF> and of course i have questions ;-)
<snype> all i have to say is I love xubuntu.
<lemonsCC> ask away
<lifepositive> Pelo: Using mirror http://rkhunter.sourceforge.net
<Pelo> lifepositive,  that would be the one that doesn'T work
<NoonInSF> two main ones
<NoonInSF> oh...never mind i just solved one myself.
<Enzoblue> Jowi: ok installed. It just says "No network connection" when I mouse over the applet
<leny> LaserLine: Again?
<Pelo> lifepositive, Mirrorfile /var/lib/rkhunter/db/mirrors.dat rotated
<Pelo> Using mirror http://rkhunter.sourceforge.net
<Pelo> [DB]  Mirror file                      : ERROR
<Pelo> Fatal error: Problem while fetching file
<lemonsCC> ask away
<Jowi> Enzoblue, you need to log out and log in again
<lemonsCC> !pastebin | pelo
<ubotu> pelo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NoonInSF> is there a way for me to get my airport to work?
<NoonInSF> airport card i should say
<lifepositive> Pelo: it seems someone ahs truly hacked your system so it cant even use rkithunter
<lifepositive> Pelo: someone very clever has infiltrated your system it seems
<Pelo> lifepositive,  there is no need to jump to extreme conclusion
<Enzoblue> Jowi: ok, still says no network connection
<lifepositive> Pelo: as you wish
<Jowi> Enzoblue, right-click on the icon. what do you see?
<lemonsCC> NoonInSF: have you looked at this >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307258&highlight=airport
<lifepositive> Pelo: but if I were you, I would reinstall ubuntu and change all my passwords etc immediately
<LaserLine> leny: yeah i wrote you a message with the output
<Enzoblue> Jowi: enable Networking which is checked and connection information which is greyed out
<keeganX> Pelos: are you using chkrootkit?
<jamesbrose> Ive got 2 partitions on one HD, and some of my music files just went "missing" eg. were not there. Whats happening?
<Jowi> Enzoblue, no wireless information at all? what if you left-click on it? or double click?
<jamesbrose> help!
<Enzoblue> Jowi: when i click on it it says "no network devices have been found"
<Arwen> jamesbrose, your hdd probably failed
<jamesbrose> Hmm
<Arwen> jamesbrose, are you sure its the right one?
<Jowi> Enzoblue, then you should read up here
<leny> LaserLine: Have you got the URL for that (from the top of the browser)? But check are you using sound applications?
<BSDnux> is there a command to detect chipsets? like sata controller, mobo...
<Jowi> ubotu, tell Enzoblue about wifi
<jamesbrose> What do you mean the right one?
<Arwen> jamesbrose, also, did you experience a power loss or crash recently?
<Arwen> jamesbrose, are you looking in the right hd?
<jamesbrose> Erm
<jamesbrose> nope
<jamesbrose> it was running kinda slow before
<Jowi> Enzoblue, my guess is that the wifi driver is not loaded.
<jamesbrose> but not too slow
<Arwen> jamesbrose, ok, do you know the fs type of your hdd?
<Jowi> Enzoblue, that guide that ubotu gave you should help you
<lemonsCC> how can i see all logged in users on my system (through ssh)??
<Enzoblue> Jowi: yeah, I d/l'ed the drivers, but installing them is a nightmare to me by reading the readme
<alex_> lemonsCC: who
<jamesbrose> fs type?
<lemonsCC> alex_: everyone
<slop> is there a console command i can use to tell which soundcard i am using and what driver it is using?
<jamesbrose> you mean formated type thingy? Ext2 i think
<alex_> lemonsCC: type "who"
<lemonsCC> alex_: lol  oh
<Arwen> jamesbrose, reboot in "single user mode" or "recovery mode" and run e2fsck <devicename>
<alex_> lemonsCC: or w
<lemonsCC> alex_: now how can i log them off?
<jamesbrose> right
<jamesbrose> then what do I do?
<Jowi> Enzoblue, what wifi card do you have=
<Enzoblue> Jowi: intel_ipw2200_120 drivers... omg I have no clue where to start
<alex_> lemonsCC: man logout
<compengi> Arwen, how to unistall the installed file?
<lemonsCC> alex_: much appreciated
<Enzoblue> Jowi: those are the drivers though.. just not sure if I am smart enough to install them
<tjb891> wine won't run .exe files, how do I fix it?
<Arwen> compengi, no idea - it might provide its own uninstall app
<Arwen> tjb891, which exes?
<Enzoblue> 120 IQ doesn't seem enough....
<tjb891> any .exe file
<Arwen> tjb891, run wine in a terminal - what does it print?
<tjb891> let me see
<tjb891> Arwen: it works in the terminal
<Jowi> Enzoblue, can you just "sudo modprobe ipw2200"?
<Arwen> tjb891, the open command must not be configured right - right-click on the exe and see what it says to open default with
<snype> anyone know how to make my xfce4 panels not be transparent when my mouse isnt on them?
<snype> so they are never transparent?
<lemonsCC> alex_: there is no man page for logout
<Dev05> Please, can someone lend me a hand???
<snype> btw-- im using beryl
<NoonInSF> I think that airport forum was way over my head...i tried one thing downloaded something that was supposed to work. but doesn'tlook like it did...maybe i'll just have to reside to using a wired connection.
<alex_> lemonsCC: apt-get install ?
<snype> Devos if i can hlep- whats up?
<Arwen> snype, xfce has transparency? whoa!
<alex_> I am off night night
<leny> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arwen> snype, oh, lol
<snype> Arwen it may be my beryl
<snype> lol yeah.
<tjb891> Arwen:it says "open with terminal"
<Arwen> snype, go into your beryl config and find it
<lemonsCC> alex_: install a man page?
<Arwen> tjb891, go to properties and change it
<snype> i dont see it hah!
<Enzoblue> Jowi: doesn't do anything.. do I need a connection for that? I can put this connection into the lapto
<BigCanOfTuna> How does one change the uid/gid of a user?
<tjb891> ok
<tjb891> Arwen:thankyou very much
<Dev05> snype, It's just that I tried the NetworkManager out, I removed after and now every single app. takes forever to load. Even the logon.
<BSDnux> on #beryl you'll probably find your answers
<leny> LaserLine: Can you paste that output see pastebin from ubotu above. Thx
<Jowi> Enzoblue, "dosn't do anything" is actually positive. it means that the driver has been loaded
<Arwen> tjb891, it should be "Wine windows emulator" - btw, wine is nowhere near good enough to just run without a console to output errors to
<Jowi> Enzoblue, log out and in again and cross your fingers
<snype> Dev05 never heard of that
<tjb891> Arwen:this is strange, it is set to run with wine windows emulor
<Enzoblue> Jowi: that's the thing, people have said that theirs works "out of the box"
<snype> did u try doing "sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop"
<jamesbrose> Help; Whats the program to force a disk check on next reboot?
<snype> maybe uninstalling the network manager took away some vitals
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working with edgy amd64?
<tjb891> Arwen:it gives me a message that a exicutilbe file is a risk to the system, a new safety feature in ubuntuperhaps?
<Arwen> tjb891, no idea - ignore it
<Arwen> tjb891, that is odd though
<Jowi> Enzoblue, can you activate the card with "sudo network-admin"?
<lor|Ron> Is there any way to install Ubuntu from an ISO (on a ntfs partition) using an older Ubuntu Live CD?
<Enzoblue> Jowi: lemme check
<tjb891> Arwen:thankou for the help, ill just run it out of the terminal for now
<Dev05> snype, Vitals? I don't really think so... Do you know what's the name of the log viewer?
<snype> Dev05 did u uninstall network-manager-gnome
<Dev05> snype, Yes.
<snype> then run the command i told you
<snype> it's very likely that it uninstalled other programs that ubuntu depends on
<Dev05> snype, And it seems like it's just me. If I run gksu synaptic, it comes up like light. I'll try your command ;)
<jamesbrose> Help; Whats the program to force a disk check on next reboot?
<davey486> I installed a belkin f5d7000 wifi card and got it working, i was wondering how to find out if it is using the "g" protocol or "b"?
<slop> how do i check if i have the newest driver for my sound card?
<crimsun> slop: which driver are you using?
<snype> alright
<lemonsCC> so how can i force a user to logoff via ssh?
<davey486> i was reading in the manual and it says g is better
<slop> crimsun, snd_ens1370
<Dimensions> hi i have installed windows on a ubuntu machine how do i reinstall or recover grub i have booted system with Live CD
<rsl> What's the difference between "killall -USR1 some-process" and "killall -11 some-process"?
<NineTeen67Comet> Did Edgy break a lot of wireless? (PCI) .. I upgraded to 6.10 and it broke, so I re-installed 6.10 from cd and although it sees the card, it isn't working .. here is my pastebin .. help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36157/
<crimsun> slop: then yes, you're using the newest one.
<Dev05> snype, Installing Ubuntu desktop installs lots of stuff that I had removed a long time ago.
<lor|Ron> Help: Is there any way to install Ubuntu from an ISO (on an ntfs partition) using an older Ubuntu Live CD?
<jamesbrose> Help; Whats the program to force a disk check on next reboot?
<tonyyarusso> How can I make all of a particular user's logins (via ssh) start in screen?  (New users sshing in - I need to see what they're doing to be able to help them)
<jamesbrose> How do i force a disk check on next bootup?
<slop> crimsun, is there maybe some kind of alternate driver i could use?
<snype> Dev05
<Enzoblue> Jowi: ok Wireless Connection is now activated..
<NineTeen67Comet> Dev05: ubuntu-desktop is a plethora of packages that makes up the default Ubuntu install ..
<crimsun> slop: no, why?
<Jowi> Enzoblue, cool. :)
<Dev05> NineTeen67Comet, I know.
<snype> try using aptitude to install then u can use aptitude and remove it to where u just were.
<slop> crimsun, because i'm having some problems with my card outputing sound from flash movies
<Jowi> Enzoblue, now it should be a snap to connect with the network-manager-gnome icon
<Dimensions> Any One ??
<slop> crimsun, i get a TON of errors in console when i run firefox and watch a flash movie
<crimsun> slop: that's not an alsa (sound driver) issue. Which version of Flash are you using?
<slop> crimsun, 9 beta
<crimsun> slop: 9 beta 2?
<slop> crimsun, ummm...not quite sure....i've downloaded the newest and replaced libflashplayer.so
<Dev05> snype, I still don't get the point... Everything was right even though I had removed all those packages. The issue appeard with the NetworkManager install/remove... I'll be right back.
<crimsun> slop: why not uninstall flashplugin-nonfree and use the version in -backports?
<snype> Dev05
<slop> crimsun, backports?
<crimsun> slop: yes, -backports
<crimsun> slop: lsb_release -r
<Dev05> snype, ?
<snype> when u removed networkmanager its possible it removed OTHER programs
<lor|Ron> Help: Is there any way to install Ubuntu from an ISO (on an ntfs partition) using an older Ubuntu Live CD?
<slop> crimsun, 6.10
<crimsun> slop: use edgy-backports, then
<snype> lor|ron i doubt it
<Dev05> snype, Alright, I'll install Ubuntu-Desktop. :)
<slop> crimsun, i'm not sure what you mean by backports
<mc44> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Enzoblue> Jowi: ok, in order to get it to work, I need an essid and p/w apparently...
<snype> how do i get glxgears to output fps?
<Dev05> I'll be right back.
<diogo> Hi
<lor|Ron> snype: Its possible, some people in my cnet class have done it, Christmas break just started so I wouldnt get to ask them until Jan :( Wanted to know if there were any other guides to install without a CD but the ISO. Someone said use Daemon tools...
<snype> hey
<diogo> Anybody here owns a Nokia S60 or N-series, and used usb-cable connection?
<snype> lor|Ron cnet class?
<slop> crimsun, how do i get the backports version?
<lor|Ron> computer networking
<Jowi> Enzoblue, ESSID is the network name of the wireless router/AP that you want to connect to, so yes. that you need.
<snype> oh hahah i thought it was like cnet.com training
<lor|Ron> Haha
<snype> lor|Ron basically if its possible u'd do it like this:
<snype> boot off the old cd
<leny> Dimensions: if you know how to mount a disk, then all you do is mount your regular drive. do a 'sudo chroot <where its mounted>' then issue a "grub-install '(hd0)' " assuming you installed to the first hard disk.
<snype> mount the ntfs harddrive
<Enzoblue> Jowi: ugh.. but what router? isn't it supposed to just search for wifi connects?
<pluma> Is there a F/OSS equivalent of Windows Movie Maker?
<snype> then there's a way to mount the iso as a virtual drive (like alcohol 120% in windows)
<DARKGuy> How do I activate NVAGP so it stops using AGPART ?
<snype> then maybe just navigate over to the desktop on that drive and then run the install script
<snype> or you could just extract the iso
<Jowi> Enzoblue, if it will find any in your area it will show the names in the network-manager icon. then you can just click on the essid you wand to connect to.
<pluma> Or at least a free-as-in-beer equivalent of that Mac equivalent?
<lor|Ron> snype: Yeah, searched for a bit but cant find any programs that do mounting. And even if I mounted, how would I execute the installer of the new iso?
<Dimensions> leny ... i was lookin aroun web found a link which says make a directory in /mnt and then mount the linux drive to it which i did
<Turner> chances if liveboot didn't detect my soundcard, after I install it wont either?
<snype> u dont have to mount-- try just extracting the ISO as if it were .zip
<Enzoblue> Jowi: ok, but the network-manager is still showing no device found =(
<lor|Ron> Hmm
<snype> the mounting is done w/o a program its just a mount command
<lor|Ron> Ah >.<
<snype> mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<Dimensions> then it says do sudo grub-install --configure-file=/mnt/hda1/boot/grub/menu.lst /dev/hda (give error unrec command --configure ....
<snype> lor|ron here's the command: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<lor|Ron> Filename.iso can be /media/xp/blahblah correct?
<Dimensions> leny ...
<leny> Dimensions: then open Applcations > Accessories > Terminal  .  In it type "sudo chroot /mnt" then "grub-install '(hd0)' "  less the " of course.
<Jowi> Enzoblue, check in "sudo network-admin". click on the wireless connection you activated, click on properties. click on the downarrow next to "Network name (ESSID)" and see if any networks are autodetected there.
<snype> lor|Ron yes /media/xp/blahblha/something.iso
<nolimitsoya_> im trying toinstall a minolta 2300w laser, and driver recog seems fine throughout installation, 'till i click apply. the installer closes without adding the printer and outputs this to terminal -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36159/ - any ideas?
<snype> cause ntfs is read only---- same thing with a cdrom drive!
<steven_> how do i mount a NTFS partition in ubuntu ???
<lor|Ron> snype: Thanks, Ill go give it a try.
<jrib> !ntfs | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Enzoblue> Jowi: no, nothing there
<snype> steven_ should mount automatically
<snype> lor|Ron no prob man!
<Dimensions> leny it says ... chroot: can't run command /bin/bash no such file or diretory ...
<steven_> snype: i cant write on it
<lor|Ron> steven_: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<lor|Ron> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<Rydstedt> My first boot from the dapper live CD freezes right after regestring a usb to some number.. just locks up. how can i debug it?
<snype> steven_ that's seperate
<Jowi> Enzoblue, when click on the arrow it list 6 networks in my area. one is open and the other 5 locked. maybe there are no wireless networks nearby then.
<FatherLavaGuard> Hi I've got a Maxtor USB HDD and would like to have write permission to it. Any hints or tips?
<leny> type 'exit'
<steven_> lor|Ron: i cant write
<Enzoblue> Jowi: ok.. lemme run upstairs, my brother's laptop gets a wifi there
<steven_> :)
<Jowi> Enzoblue, you can restart the computer to make sure everything is ok after you installed the network-manager but I think it should be ok.
<Dimensions> leny exit would close terminal ...
<purebad> I am trying to install the openssh-server package, but when I run: sudo apt-get install openssh-server, it tells me the package is not avaiable, what should I do?
<raindog_> With the Edgy install disk do I have to reformat my root partition that currently contains Dapper or will it just install right over top of it?
<leny> Dimensions: Yeah try another terminal your chroot is wrong if you have your disk mounted as /mnt/hda1 it should be chroot /mnt/hda1
<nolimitsoya_> im trying to install a minolta 2300w laser, and driver recog seems fine throughout installation, 'till i click apply. the installer closes without adding the printer and outputs this to terminal -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36159/ - any ideas?
<FatherLavaGuard> |help
<Dimensions> it is mounted thre just checked my mnt ...
<Dimensions> i have my terminal again opened now ... leny
<Rydstedt> my boot locks up right after ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
<Rydstedt> why?
<newbie0057> Hi, I can't install from the CD,, The screen resolution is too low and I can't click the buttons at the bottom of the screen,,, what should I do?
<leny> Dimensions: does "ls /mnt" show the directories "bin" and "boot"
<Enzoblue> Jowi: i don't know.. no connects and it still says no device found..
<nolimitsoya_> !alternate | newbie0057
<ubotu> newbie0057: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<noelferreira> hi peolpe anyone with rt61 wireless driver working with edgy amd64?
<newbie0057> can I just change the screen resolution ?
<Jowi> Enzoblue, restart and try again. your wireless card is activated so it should not say "no device found"
<Dimensions> leny .... just did as u said ...
<newbie0057> I tried but the the option is 640x480
<Dev05> snype, It's still as bad.
<Dimensions> grub-install '(hd0)' command gives sudo unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname
<snype> Dev05 my sugestion----- download iso and reinstall
<tkup> is anybody having a dependency problem installing dia on breezy?
<adaptr> newbie0057: have you tried pressing control-alt-numplus ?
<Dev05> snype, Yeah, that's exactly what I had in mind but... It's also just what I don't want to do :)
<Pelo> I have this line in my grub  menu.lst file and I'm getting a message that the image cannot be found  any suggestion ?  splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/29964-ubuntuEL.xpm.gz
<DisturbedFan3214> Is ubuntu better than windows 200?
<DisturbedFan3214> 2000?
<newbie0057> adaptr,, no,, Just did and nothing happened
<snype> just think of it as fun!
<gn1> http://www.freego.it/news/show/1503
<adaptr> newbie0057: tricky, as I just earlier learned that you need at least 800x600 to even install it...
<snype> or get another distro to try--- i did that today. tried xubuntu i love it so much more!
<leny> Dimensions:  lets go back to the begining what is in the mnt directory you're using?
<Rydstedt> how can i debug the dapper boot?
<raindog_> Upgrading from Dapper to Edgy using Edgy disk:  will it reformat my root partition or just install over Dapper??
<Dev05> snype, It'll be the 8th time! No, it's too much, a really bad reputation! :)
<Dimensions> leny ... i have all folders which normally ubuntu has ...
<newbie0057> adaptr: the screen is capable of more,, I don't know why the boot up CD choose this
<snype> Dev05 reputation?
<Dimensions> i mean /root /bin /sbin /boot etc etc
<Dev05> snype, That doesn't exist in English?
<Dimensions> i can actually see my menu.lst in grub leny
<adaptr> newbie0057: neither, unfortunately, do I... the boot system is usually pretty smart at this stuff
<leny> Then from a fresh terminal does sudo chroot <that mount>   work?
<nolimitsoya_> im trying to install a minolta 2300w laser, and driver recog seems fine throughout installation, 'till i click apply. the installer closes without adding the printer and outputs this to terminal -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36159/ - any ideas?
<newbie0057> adaptr: ok I'll do the alternate install,,, thanks !!
<Dimensions> leny the first command did work ... chroot one ... but second one ... grub install hd0 gave that message that sudo unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<leny> Dimensions: you don't need a sudo on the second one... are you trying it just as it is with the single ' around the '(hd0)' like that?
<snype> anyone here using ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya_> snype, no
<snype> hahah ****xubuntu
<Jowi> funny snype :)
<Pelo> snype,  no everyone here got a free version of vista
<snype> sorry i ment xubuntu
<Dimensions> yes leny ... well now says /dev/hda1 not found or not a block device ...
<Pelo> bbl
<DARKGuy> lol
<nolimitsoya_> !anyone | snype
<ubotu> snype: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nolimitsoya_> !xubuntu | snype
<ubotu> snype: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<dm> How do i install a new theme in KDE?
<nolimitsoya_> snype, xubuntu talk is in #xubuntu
<snype> nah i need help specifically with the xfce panels shit
<snype> yeah but no one is in there talking
<nolimitsoya_> snype, bad luck :)
<snype> jesus christ ask a question and get raped by !bot responses
<meshyf> Is the ATI Radeon Xpress 200m Graphics card supported anywhere?
<dm> How do i install a new theme in KDE?
<DARKGuy> !language | snype
<ubotu> snype: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nolimitsoya_> snype, the panels are pies. just rightclick and do what you want to do
<DARKGuy> brb
<snype> nolimitsoya_ how do i stop them from becoming transparent when i have my mouse off of them?
<leny> Dimensions: If your boot device is not /dev/hda then you should replace the hd0 with /dev/xxx whatever you have does this apply?
<nolimitsoya_> snype, rightclick, press properties and unclick the 'hide' square
<dm> How do i install a new theme in KDE?  anyone
<nolimitsoya_> snype, try looking at things before asking next time :)
<meshyf> Could anyone point me towards a tutrotial for isntalling ati radeon xpress 200m graphic's card on an 86x 64bit system?
<snype> its not auto hiding its becoming slightly transparent
<nolimitsoya_> !ati | mesha
<ubotu> mesha: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<snype> nolimitsoya_ i have looked.
<Dimensions> leny need a bit help here ... how can i find out which one it is ... as gparted shows hda1 as ext3 partition ... in /dev there is no hd*
<nolimitsoya_> !ati | meshyf
<ubotu> meshyf: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nolimitsoya_> sorry mesha...
<meshyf> lol thanks
<mesha> np
<cmt^^> Hi guys, I read a guide on how to configure Rhythmbox to enable mp3-playback, and it told me to do "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg". I did, but rhythmbox still can't import or play mp3-files, what's wrong?
<Rydstedt> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<einPaul> dm... start the theme config utility
<leny> Dimensions: From an another terminal do a 'mount' it will be listed there.
<nolimitsoya_> im trying to install a minolta 2300w laser, and driver recog seems fine throughout installation, 'till i click apply. the installer closes without adding the printer and outputs this to terminal -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36159/ - any ideas?
<einPaul> then (if i remember correctly) there should be an add / install theme... then select the file you downloaded
<nolimitsoya_> snype, then do the same for the transpiracy option, or what ever you find.
<einPaul> or I could be totally wrong :-)
<BigCanOfTuna> Can I change the uid/gid of a user?
<snype> nolimitsoya_ thats the point there is no transparency
<snype> option
<einPaul> you're using kubuntu right?
<snype> xubuntu
<Jowi> cmt^^, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<cmt^^> Jowi - Edgy.
<Jowi> cmt^^, then gstreamer0.8 is probably not what you have
<Jowi> !mp3 | cmt^^
<ubotu> cmt^^: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cmt^^> Jowi - How do I find that out?
<tkup> BigCanOfTuna, usermod might help
<BigCanOfTuna> tkup: thanks, looking at it now.
<nerdzyboy> How can I install libc6 (>= 2.4-1) under kubuntu 6.06?
<Tuxguy> I burnt the Xubuntu-ppc image to a disc, popped it into my mac, and it says "disc not readable" although the md5sum checked, and so does mounting it in linux
<einPaul> oh darn, i start answering questions when the people are gone...
<felixjet> anyone know the channel of the admins in this server?
<Dimensions> leny ... from another window if i do ls /dev/hd* it should i have hda1 etc etc ... but when i do pwd in same window it also says i am in /dev but title says i am in /mnt/hda1
<Jowi> cmt^^, i do not know which version edgy uses, but 0.8 is quite old and dapper uses 0.10.
<jordan_> after upgrading to from dapper to edgy, my boot process pauses on "Running /scripts/local-top" for a long time (about 5 minutes).  does anyone know why this is happening?
<Jowi> need to sleep. night all
<e-squizo> hi everybody.. I have an ubuntu system I was trying to upgrade to Dapper (from Breezy)
<nerdzyboy> never mind my question
<e-squizo> unfortunately, the power failed near the end... now I seem to be missing stuff such as ifrename
<cmt^^> Thanks jowi
<s|k> hrm
<cmt^^> oh he left
<cmt^^> :<
<cmt^^> the only downside of filtering out quits i guess
<s|k> I just installed epiphany on my computer but I can't find it
<s|k> in fact I just did ls -R epiphany* from root directory
<s|k> and it found nothing
<Enzoblue> jowi: ok, this is the thing. It says either put in my router's essid (which I don't have a router) or "if my card supports scanning" choose an essid form the dropdown. I know this card supports scanning, but there's nothing in the dropdown.
<e-squizo> is there a safe way to reinstall the system without touching /home (which is *not* on a separate partition?
<s|k> can someone tell me how I can find this thing I just installed?
<mnoir> s|k: how did you install it?
<felixjet> anyone know the channel of the admins in this server?
<s|k> mnoir: via apt
<leny> Dimensions:  From what you're saying your current terminal is in the wrong place close all your terminals and start with a new one. Then do just 'mount' and look for /mnt<perhaps something> there.
<s|k> it said it installed it
<mnoir> then use the apt command to look for what files are in the package or better yet, use synaptic
<Enzoblue> jowi: thing is, in network-admin, under the DNS tab, there's my brother's wifi address in the "search domains" box...
<s|k> mnoir what is the apt command?
<Flannel> s|k: whereis epiphany
<Dimensions> leny it says /dev/hda1 on /mnt/hda1 type ext3 (rw)
<shingoki> how can I stop different users from being able to see each other's files?
<mnoir> the apt command is what you used to install it, probably
<jordan_> does anyone know what the /scripts/local-top script does?
<kevinh90> hello
<mnoir> or use 'type' or 'whereis'
<Enzoblue> jowi: but at least network manager is showing a device now :)
<leny> Dimensions: Then do a "chroot /mnt/hda1" then on the next line a "grub-install '(hd0)'"
<Flannel> shingoki: they usually cant.  Where are you having troubles?
<shingoki> Flannel: by "see" I mean list directories, etc.
<s|k> hrm it says I installed a clone of boulder dash
<shingoki> Flannel: although in this case, I can read another user's files as well
<s|k> not the browser
<s|k> :(
<Allen> s|k: find / -name epiphany
<s|k> thanks
<guerrero> i have a whacky question...is there some way to configure X-windows so that the display is reverse video...i.e. at the framebuffer level, the operation R,G,B = 255 -R,G,B is performed
<tjb891> I am trying to play starcraft in ubuntu but after it install it says the cd isn't in the drive, does anyone know how to fix this?
<linuxgoober> i have /dev/hdb1 mounted as /home/rnisly/hdb but only root has can do anything with it how do i change it from the command line?
<Dimensions> okay leny with chroot i get root .. then gave grub-install '(hd0)' gives message /dev/hda1 Not found not a block device
<nothlit> Allen, you're telling someone to use find on the root directory? why not locate
<shingoki> Flannel: any idea how to stop that?
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working wiht edgy amd64?
<Flannel> shingoki: they mustve screwed up their own permissions.  Since home folders are set to not be able to be world readable
<shingoki> Flannel: I just created this new user with the tool thingy
<shingoki> "Users and Groups"
<Dimensions> linuxgoober u can change ownership to ur current user by sudo chown -R urusername:root /path/to/folder
<linuxgoober> ok thankyou
<shingoki> Flannel: how would I create a new user with its files not visible by other users?
<Flannel> shingoki: right, and what are the perms for his home dir? (ls -l /home/)
<PriceChild> Ok... can someone tell me how people are managing to install 386 kernels on edgy and feisty? I thought there is only generic now. Its really confusing how they're getting their nvidia prop drivers running on 386 but not generic, when they follow the instructions i give them.
<Flannel> PriceChild: there's generic and 386
<PriceChild> Flannel: how come?
<shingoki> Flannel: drwxr-xr-x
<leny> Dimensions: I'm at a loss as to why, this very procedure worked for me yesterday.  Try quitting that window, if following the website didin't work I'll have to hand you over
<Flannel> PriceChild: because some older 386 processors don't work well with the generic kernel
<mnoir> s|k: epiphany installs in /usr/games
<PriceChild> Flannel: thanks
<Dimensions> ummm....
<nothlit> is the users group automatically populated by users with uid> 1000/that are user added?
<shingoki> Flannel: ah I see what you mean - ok I did a recursive chmod to get rid of permissions for "a" and "o" but not "x", presumably that is ok?
<Flannel> shingoki: just remove the read and execute bits for others on that
<s|k> mnoir: thanks, I meant to install the browser :(
<Flannel> shingoki: group should be ok to leave
<shingoki> Flannel: cool, thanks
<mnoir> :)
<Allen> s|k : lol, synaptic time
<Flannel> shingoki: and, recursive wasn't what you wanted.  Just the /home/username/
<shingoki> Flannel: yeah I just realised that
<shingoki> Flannel: ah well
<mnoir> synaptic will easily list all the contents (in future)
<Dimensions> thanks alot leny ... :) will try to grab someone else prolly ...
<mnoir> just turn on show package properties in main page in preferences
<leny> Dimensions:  Sorry to take your time up.. anyway is 00:30 UK time and time for me to sleep. Rgds - Leny
<shingoki> Flannel: heh I am breaking stuff merrily now - I deleted the user and his home directory, then recreated user, and his home directory wasn't created
<Dimensions> any one around can help restoring grub ???
<jordan_> does anyone know why /scripts/local-top" takes over 5 minutes to finish during bootup?  does this have anything to do with my raid setup?
<jordan_> this only started happening since i upgraded to edgy
<atento> hi suckers
<soundray> Dimensions: have you tried the wiki instructions?
<atento> i sad hello suckers
<Dimensions> soundray there is one i could find from ubuntuforums ... where i reach to this line sudo grub-install --config-file=/mnt/hda2/boot/grub/menu.lst /dev/hda
<atento> i to u
<Dimensions> it gives error ... with config-file ... etc etc ...
<atento> ::
<soundray> Dimensions: what environment are you running this from?
<shingoki> Flannel: ok I think I've fixed it, thanks, cya :)
<Flannel> !grub | Dimensions
<ubotu> Dimensions: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Dimensions: first link there
<Dimensions> soundray and another one which also leny ( a user here ) told me to follow was sudo grub-install '(hd0)' which says not found or not a block device ... which my mount command says /mnt/hda1 /dev/hda1 ext3 type (rw)
<ColonelZarkawi> gnome-terminal shows ugly true type fonts in edgy what should I do
<nothlit> jordan_, man initramfs-tools
<soundray> Dimensions: do you have separate boot and root partitions?
<nothlit> ColonelZarkawi, go change the font
<nothlit> ColonelZarkawi, or system preferences font and choose your antialiasing preferences
<ColonelZarkawi> nothlit, you missed my point. I *want* to use true type fonts.
<ColonelZarkawi> nothlit, antialias is already set
<Hail_Spacecake> I've a command line manipulation question
<Dimensions> soundray i have been using this ubuntu on my office laptop for abt five months and got imp data ... it has /boot and /root partitions ... i have done like lets say abt 100 installations of ubuntu let alone other os ...
<Jammie> anyone know how to enable direct render on an i810 chipset?
<Hail_Spacecake> I want to rm all the files in a certain directory that have been created in the past n days
<soundray> Dimensions: is this relevant?
<nothlit> ColonelZarkawi, you said the true type fonts were uly
<ColonelZarkawi> nothlit, yes, they were shown correctly in dapper
<nothlit> ColonelZarkawi, just install them, the easiest way is in ~/.fonts
<Hail_Spacecake> I did find -ctime 0 | rm
<ColonelZarkawi> nothlit, in edgy they look ugly
<Hail_Spacecake> and it returned an error
<jrib> Hail_Spacecake: ext3 file system does not keep track of creation time
<Dimensions> well what i mean to say is ... i am not newbie to ubuntu and etc ...
<ColonelZarkawi> nothlit, in dapper they look fine
<ColonelZarkawi> nothlit, they are already installed
<Hail_Spacecake> huh? then why does find -ctime n work?
<nothlit> ColonelZarkawi, are you sure best shapes is enabled?
<ColonelZarkawi> nothlit, yes
<Hail_Spacecake> I can get a list of all the files I want to delete with find -ctime n
<jrib> Hail_Spacecake: ctime is not creation time
<Flannel> Dimensions: Did you read that page?  it covers multiple installation methods
<Hail_Spacecake> what is it then?
<keeganX> How can I make my icons smaller in my Menu?
<guerrero> anybody know how to low level reverse video X...i would like the whole frame buffer to be reverse videod...is that possible?
<soundray> Dimensions: I see, it's not relevant then ;)
<jrib> Hail_Spacecake: "change time"
<guerrero> with hacking
<guerrero> without hacking
<Hail_Spacecake> jrib: so, it's the equivalent of windows "modified date"?
<soundray> Dimensions: let's focus on the problem
<ColonelZarkawi> so?
<jrib> Hail_Spacecake: idk what windows does with that, see http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/ctime_atime_mtime.html
<Dimensions> soundray ... answer is yes ... /root and /boot plus i can see my mounted hda1 into /mnt/hda1 and grub menu.lst ...
<Hail_Spacecake> well, in any case, find -ctime got me the right list of files
<Jammie> anyone know where or how to enable direct rendering on a i810 chipset?
<Dimensions> Flannel i am lookin at it .. :)
<Flannel> Dimensions: sounds good ;)
<Hail_Spacecake> I just want to know why I can't pipe that list to rm and have all those files deleted
<ColonelZarkawi> Hail_Spacecake, find -ctime | xargs -i rm -f \{\}
<jrib> Hail_Spacecake: try find -searchforwhatever -exec rm '{}' \;
<ColonelZarkawi> yeah
<soundray> Dimensions: when you did the sudo grub-install above, was the menu.lst actually in /mnt/hda2/boot/grub/ ?
<ColonelZarkawi> I love the \; at the end of exec
<Dimensions> soundray it was in /mnt/hda1/boot/grub
<ColonelZarkawi> makes so much sense
<soundray> Dimensions: did you just copy it wrong in the IRC window?
<Jammie> ok thanks all for your wonderful help i thought this was a help channel not a chat channel ill go seek help from someone who knows what there doing
<ColonelZarkawi> eclipse is slow on linux than in windows
<ColonelZarkawi> why?
<soundray> Bye Jammie :)
<ColonelZarkawi> in ubuntu eclipse is way slower
<ColonelZarkawi> same machine
<ColonelZarkawi> any reason?
<Dimensions> nah soundray why ?
<pwk> hi guys
<nothlit> Hail_Spacecake, have you tried | rm -
<ColonelZarkawi> Spirit of the West - And If Venice Is Sinking
<Hail_Spacecake> I tried | rm
<nothlit> with the dash
<ColonelZarkawi> Hail_Spacecake, I told you
<ColonelZarkawi> Hail_Spacecake, find -ctime | xargs -i rm -f \{\}
<pwk> i want ur guys opion on ubuntu..
<pwk> i'm a newbie.. you think ubuntu be good?
<soundray> Dimensions: you said 'sudo grub-install --config-file=/mnt/hda2/boot/grub/menu.lst /dev/hda' and then you said menu.lst was in /mnt/hda*1*...
<pwk> also does it got glass effect ?
<ColonelZarkawi> pwk, if you use dapper is fine, edgy is not that good
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anyone install madwifi lately?
<pwk> i got 6.10 here
<Hail_Spacecake> ah, that did it
<Hail_Spacecake> thanks
<Spaghetti_Knife> And anyone know how to install the apt file?
<ColonelZarkawi> okidoki Hail_Spacecake
<Allen> pwk: what do you mean "glass effect"?
<Dimensions> soundray that link i had copied from web ... i used hda1 instead ...
<soundray> Dimensions: so I'm wondering at what stage that hda1/hda2 discrepancy crept in
<pwk> i thoguht linux versions had glass
<soundray> Dimensions: okay.
<pwk> sec
<Knome> how do i mount a drive so it is accessible to evry1 not just root?
<Dimensions> but it gave error from --config ...
<soundray> Dimensions: so which is your boot and which is your root partition?
<Allen> spaghetti_knife, i did about a month ago, why
<nothlit> !beryl | pwk
<ubotu> pwk: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<cntb> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spaghetti_Knife> Allen: Could you guide me through the process? The forums guide to installing madwifi is outdated.
<Dimensions> soundray my linux partition disk is hda1 atm which is mounted to /mnt/hda1 and all /boot /root etc are located at /mnt/hda1 folder ...
<Spaghetti_Knife> Allen: Plz? It'd make me grateful forever and evar.
<cntb> nvidia-glx installed
<cntb> howto test opengl  ?
<ColonelZarkawi> with an opengl game
<cntb> like dxdiag
<soundray> Dimensions: okay, and which one is your separate boot partition?
<Knome> how do i mount a drive so you can access it without root
<ColonelZarkawi> Knome, install pmount
<pwk> i'm testing ubntu in vmware.. to beome famillar with it
<cntb> ColonelZarkawi, tuxracer shows no koy
<Spaghetti_Knife> Allen: which site did you use for Madwifi?
<ColonelZarkawi> Knome, it will mount it automatically for you
<Spaghetti_Knife> allen
<Dimensions> thats live cd ... which i removed and am doing with alternate atm ..
<pwk> i'm getting low wirless conection...
<pwk> tyyl's
<pwk> thxs alot
<einPaul> glxgears cntb
<Spaghetti_Knife> Allen: The otaku42 site is down.
<cntb> btw what is this nick ColonelZarkawi
<Knome> <ColonelZarkawi>: ok
<cntb> tyvm einPaul
<ColonelZarkawi> cntb, that's my nick, why?
<Allen> spaghetti_kife, give me a sec, im in the middle of something
<einPaul> cntb, it wont exactly tell you if everything is allright... but if it's choppy, it's probably not right
<soundray> Dimensions: do you have a separate partition on any of your hard disk drives which you mount to the mountpoint /boot ?
<schisms> What media player do you guys use?
<schisms> I need one with good performance.
<ColonelZarkawi> schisms, mplayer
<ColonelZarkawi> schisms, mplayer has good performance
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working wiht edgy amd64?
<s1`_> is there a graphic tool for managing harddrives and mounting stuff in ubuntu?
<cntb> so ? einPaul ? nvidia must show logo on restart
<cntb> Iknow other install did
<ColonelZarkawi> s1`_, pmount is all you need to mount stuff
<Knome> ColonelZarkawi: it's alredy installed, and the drive dosn,t automatically mount
<ColonelZarkawi> s1`_, it will do it automatically
<linuxgoober> what file format is best for mp3s? reiserfs?
<cntb> einPaul, glxgears not in repo
<nothlit> yeah reiser is great for lots of little files
<ColonelZarkawi> Knome, I forgot to mention pmount is intended for removable devices (i.e cdroms, etc) are you trying to mount a removable device?
<s1`_> ColonelZarkawi, I have nfs-mounts I'd like to edit
<linuxgoober> ok thx
<Dimensions> nah the seperate partition i have is of windows
<soundray> linuxgoober: reiserfs is not a file format
<Knome> ColonelZarkawi: no, a windows ntfs drive
<nothlit> linuxgoober, if you want the most storage space, i'd stick with ext3 tho
<einPaul> well... it should show the logo on restart
<s1`_> I can do it via fstab, but I wondered if there was a good gui for it
<Dimensions> which isn't mounted
<schisms> mplayer is more for movies though.
<schisms> I mean music.
<soundray> Dimensions: so you don't have separate boot and root partitions?
<ColonelZarkawi> reiser is great but he is in jail
<schisms> Something like xmms(sp) for fedora
<einPaul> but you can turn that off if you want cntb
<ColonelZarkawi> brb
<nolimitsoya> ColonelZarkawi, i beg to differ. :) reiser is riddled with problems, and has been since the beginning
<nolimitsoya> *-n
<rubix_> with an ipod nano i have it mounted and have gtkpod installed but for some reason it isn't registering
<Dimensions> soundray ... i have one root and boot partition on my hdd ubuntu installed and one is of livecd ...
<nolimitsoya> rubix_, try amarok instead. i never got gtkpod working...
<ColonelZarkawi> nolimitsoya, that's ok there are more robust filesystems than reiser
<squeakypants> hey hey hey
<soundray> Dimensions: do you know the difference between a partition and a directory?
<ColonelZarkawi> xfs
<Knome> ColonelZarkawi: ne suggestiones??
<ericb> has anyone played starcraft using cedega?
<squeakypants> what's the fastest way to install all the compilers and shit?
<nolimitsoya> ColonelZarkawi, fex, but i prefer jfs2
<cntb> glad too see how einPaul
<squeakypants> like what should I select in synaptic
<lemonsCC> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ColonelZarkawi> squeakypants, I don't know of any way to install shit fast in ubuntu dude
<ColonelZarkawi> squeakypants, but for compilers, build-essential is all you need
<lemonsCC> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<einPaul> cntb, I don't understand
<squeakypants> colonelzarkawi: thx
<ColonelZarkawi> no problem dude
<FFForever> how can i run aqua?
<ericb> Does anyone have any experience with Stracraft and Cedega?
<einPaul> cntb, Did you restart?
<squeakypants> exactly what I was thinking of :)
<ColonelZarkawi> FFForever, on a mac
<rubix_> nolimitsoya: ok thx
<Allen> spaghetti_knife, this should work just fine for you http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=madwifi-ng
<Allen> im out, peace
<schisms> I was thinking of getting cedega.
<FFForever> how can i run aqua on ubuntu?
<schisms> How is it?
<soundray> FFForever: under Mac OS X
<lemonsCC> XNU?
<cntb> I need games for 11 yrs old kid
<soundray> FFForever: not on Ubuntu. It's closed source
<cntb> restart several times no joy
<Spaghetti_Knife> Allen:Thanks.
<squeakypants> ffforever: as a theme for gnome or kde
<FFForever> ok aqua clone?
<ericb> It seems pretty good so far, very user-friendly
<MSTK> hey guys.
<FFForever> is there a wm?
<einPaul> what guide did you use to install the drivers?
<ericb> but I can't get starcraft to work =/
<ColonelZarkawi> FFForever, there are "Aqua Themes", they all look like crap compared with the original mac aqua
<MSTK> i'm considering switching from Windows to Ubuntu
<cntb> how do I configure xorg.conf
<cntb> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<squeakypants> cntb: to do what?
<ColonelZarkawi> FFForever, xfce has aqua theme, gnome has aqua theme, kde has aqua theme, none look as good as the real aqu
<soundray> cntb: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<lemonsCC> cntb: dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ColonelZarkawi> aqua
<Menisk> I need help installing a driver i found on the internet for a usb adsl modem and i havent got the internet on the computer i need to install it on can somene help?
<Menisk> i think i need to compile it into the kernel
<cntb> soundray, tyvm nvidia-glx installed
<schisms> I can never configure my x-server right.
<Dimensions> what is your question soundray ... i told you i have one other parition for my windows ... and i do not have any other parition ... i have my /root /boot directories of my live cd and ubuntu installed
<ericb> is there a way to permanently log in instead of having to do sudo all the time?
<Menisk> the site i found the driver at is http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/
<lemonsCC> sudo -s
<soundray> Dimensions: you told me earlier you had separate root and boot partitions... ??
<cntb> soundray, will 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' put opengl for me ?
<FFForever> is there a aqua wm clone?, just not a theme but an actual wm
<Dimensions> eracc sudo -i
<ericb> oh ok, ty :)
<nothlit> cntb, if you're installing nvidia/ati, they have their own config tools
<ValMarko> I was usind gnome butt noe I'm kde. Is soo much better.. :)
<ColonelZarkawi> FFForever, no
<FFForever> :'(
<MSTK> hey guys.  i'm considering switching from windows to Ubuntu.  but i have a couple of questions.  does anyone mind helping?
<ColonelZarkawi> FFForever, buy macos, is unix anyway
<cntb> nothlit,  nvidia-glx installed
<nothlit> ValMarko, using neither is better :P
<nothlit> cntb, nvidia-xconfig
<FFForever> im on a pc so yeah not gunna happen
<lemonsCC> ColonelZarkawi: mega $$$$$$
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, fire away
<ColonelZarkawi> how much?
<cntb> nothlit, tyvm
<soundray> cntb: have you done sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<lemonsCC> ColonelZarkawi: i know i have one
<soundray> cntb: have you followed the wiki?
<lemonsCC> ColonelZarkawi: http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa
<cntb> no ty soundray  nothlit
<ValMarko> I undertstand you. technically you are right but... KDE is really nice
<ericb> When I try to play Starcraft with cedega, my Gnome display manager restarts and I have to re-login... anyone know why this is happening?
<soundray> !nvidia | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nothlit> cntb, after sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<echosystm> i am having nothing but headaches isntalling gnome on ubuntu server
<FFForever> can i run darwin on ubuntu?
<ColonelZarkawi> FFForever, no
<lemonsCC> its open-source so maybe
<echosystm> could it be something to do with the kernel?
<ColonelZarkawi> FFForever, or yes maybe
<Dimensions> soundray <soundray> Dimensions: so which is your boot and which is your root partition? if you meant OS my boot os is windows atm other than that i donno why did u call parition to boot and root ..
<FFForever> if i run darwin can i run aqua?
<nolimitsoya> echosystm, what sort of problems?
<ValMarko> I love Ubuntu!!!
<MSTK> hey guys.  i'm considering switching from windows to Ubuntu.  but i have a couple of questions.  does anyone mind helping?
<lemonsCC> FFForever: http://developer.apple.com/opensource/index.html
<cntb> noth sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart ?
<echosystm> im still having that quit window problem
<ColonelZarkawi> FFForever, I think is easier if you buy macos
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, as i told you, fire away
<echosystm> that we spoke about last night
<FFForever> im poor
<Menisk> I need help installing a driver i found on the internet for a usb adsl modem and i havent got the internet on the computer i need to install it on can somene help?
<Menisk>  I think i need to compile it into the kernel i found the driver at accessrunner.sourceforge.net
<ericb> MSTK, what are they?
<MSTK> oh
<nolimitsoya> !ask | MSTK
<ubotu> MSTK: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MSTK> well
<cntb> nothlit,  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart ?
<lemonsCC> FFForever: Darwin is based on FreeBSD 5.0 start there
<FFForever> i dont even have a dollar lol
<echosystm> i didnt even install the nvidia driver this time
<MSTK> will I still be able to run windows apps?
<biggz20> Can someone help me change my refresh rate?
<MSTK> at least on maybe an emulator service
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, no
<biggz20> is 75ghz to high for a tv?
<soundray> Dimensions: okay, so you haven't set up a separate partition for boot then.
<biggz20> 75hz
<biggz20> wont 60 be better?
<MSTK> is there anything like a Virtual PC or Wine?
<ColonelZarkawi> FFForever, there are plenty of warez sites :):) HAHAHAHA
<echosystm> im thinking maybe i should just use the alternate cd and do a minimal install from there
<nothlit> cntb, yeah the ? will automatically work though :P
<FFForever> ....
<FFForever> i dont support warez and i think its bad
<soundray> Dimensions: and your Ubuntu is on /dev/hda1. Which one is the Windows one?
<vader> one quick fast question, is there a non lice cd version of 6.06?
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, there are application compatibility layers like wine, but they usualy dont work the way you want them to. thats no ptoblem though, you can usualy find a unix/linux program that does the same thing as your windows app
<Dimensions> soundray windows is on hda3 .... and hda1 is ubuntu ...
<biggz20> FFForever, can you help me change my refresh rate?
<FirstStrike> so..who knows anything about diamoned inheritance in C?
<FFForever> i hate X lol so no :)
<cntb> nothlit, Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<MSTK> thanks
<ColonelZarkawi> Filbert, C doesn't support inheritance directly
<ActivE> I have a really nice theme for gnome which i would like to keep. However it uses white text which doesnt show up in some web forms. Is there any way i can change the font colour for the theme?
<ColonelZarkawi> I  mean FirstStrike
<MSTK> also, can i import my hard drive when installing?
<MSTK> all my documents and things
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, if there is something for which you realy _need_ windows, you can run it in vmware, which is free for linux
<FirstStrike> tell me more ColonelZarkawi
<biggz20> anyone?
<FirstStrike> I've got a friend that's stuck
<cntb> nothlit,  now Ctrl-Alt-Backspace enough ?
<FirstStrike> she's emulating it
<nothlit> cntb, yeah
<ColonelZarkawi> Firetech, I tell you more if you tell me wth is "diamoned inheritance"
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, no, youll have tomanualy move the files from your windows partition to you ubuntu partition
<cntb> bbl
<rubix_> nolimitsoya: how do you u use amarok to get music off a nano?
<biggz20> can anyone  help with refresh rate?
<james007> i have probelm..
<biggz20> noot just a link to a site, but I have a few questions.
<MSTK> can I do that all within Ubuntu, after I install?
<james007> can anyone help?
<Menisk> I need help installing a driver i found on the internet for a usb adsl modem and i havent got the internet on the computer i need to install it on can somene help?
<Menisk>  I think i need to compile it into the kernel, the driver is from accessrunner.sourceforge.net
<nolimitsoya> rubix_, use the media device tab :)
<ColonelZarkawi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FirstStrike> ColonelZarkawi: base class A
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, define 'all' :)
<ColonelZarkawi> james007, Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<okaratas> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<MSTK> as in
<FirstStrike> classes B and C inherit from A. class D inherits from B & C
<rubix_> nolimitsoya: right but the dev isn't showing up
<MSTK> copy my windows files into my Ubuntu HD
<soundray> Dimensions: can you boot the live CD and run 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 mnt ; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hda'
<nolimitsoya> rubix_, odd :)
<MSTK> without leaving an ubuntu session
<ColonelZarkawi> FirstStrike, Isn't that multiple inheritance for D?
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, yes you can
<okaratas> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MSTK> oh.  well that's good news.  seems easy.
<ericb> Starcraft... Cedega.... anyone? :(
<MSTK> Ubuntu is open source, right?
<ColonelZarkawi> FirstStrike, anyway C doesn't support inheritance of any kind
<Menisk> mstk yes ubuntu is open source all linux distros are
<ColonelZarkawi> FirstStrike, it can be simulated, like the gnome guys do
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, though be aware that you should always have a full backup before messing with your partition table, so ubless you are installing ubuntu on a fresh, separate harddrive, youll have all your files on a disc anyway
<ColonelZarkawi> FirstStrike, but then it looks like crap
<soundray> Menisk: that's not entirely true
<FirstStrike> ColonelZarkawi: she's emulating it. that's as much as i know.
<MSTK> Okay.  So I have two internal Hard drives
<FirstStrike> i'm not sure what she's doing, but it's a college project
<ColonelZarkawi> FirstStrike, use C++ if you want to play with inheritance (C++ supports multiple inheritance)
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, yes, ubuntu isopen source. not onlythat, but under a gpl license
<james007> i have totaly empty computer, without any OS.. and i have linux unbuntu and it wont to be installed.. i had made a partitions, but installation wont proceed, because it dont recognize the partitions
<graphyx> I am having issues updating perl CPAN in ubuntu.
<graphyx> Has anyone had this issue before?
<MSTK> I have two internal hard drives and i could possibly move everything into one if I delete or compress enough stuff.  Would that make things better or worse for installing Ubuntu?
<FirstStrike> ColonelZarkawi: I don't think she can, since it's an assignment from her professor
<nolimitsoya> james007, how did you create them? did you commit the changes?
<ColonelZarkawi> Who is she?
<echosystm> can you do a minimal install from the ubuntu desktop cd?
<FirstStrike> my friend
<echosystm> or do you have to use the alt cd
<ColonelZarkawi> oh
<echosystm> ??
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, much better :)
<rubix_> nolimitsoya: you have to configure the media device first right? its not recognizing my cdrom either
<soundray> echosystm: the latter.
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> thanks
<nolimitsoya> rubix_, then i cant help you :)
<MSTK> nolimitsoya - so how so?  how does the whole partition thing work anyway?
<james007> anypne?
<james007> anyone
<james007> ?
<ColonelZarkawi> FirstStrike, ok so probably she needs to simulate the inheritance in C i remember assigments of such kind when I was in the university, I crazy professor wanted to teach us generics with void * pointers. Crazy stuff
<shlajfka> mm
<Menisk> Hey everybody, what do I need to do to get the USB ADSL modem drivers from http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net into my Ubuntu kernel? I don't have internet access on the box so I'll need to transfer the packages over somehow
<FirstStrike> ColonelZarkawi: yea
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, with a separate, clean harddrive or partition you dont have to resize existing partitions, which is _very_ dangerous
<FirstStrike> ColonelZarkawi: want to see what her assignment is?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Allen:I went to the last line, where it says to type in "modprobe ath_pci", and it says FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci
<czambran81> Does anybody know what the following error mean: Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP
<shlajfka> lets strart from the begining
<nothlit> echosystm, you need the alt/server cd
<soundray> shlajfka: it's rude to ask a question and then change nicks
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, the ubuntu installer will help you partition and format the drive you are going to install to
<nothlit> echosystm, the server cd is a smaller image btw
<ColonelZarkawi> FirstStrike, Sorry dude now I don't have too much time to look at it
<MSTK> do I need to run a separate installer or process to create partitions?
<FirstStrike> alright, thanks
<shlajfka> sory..
<soundray> shlajfka: I suspect you made a mistake during the partitioning stage.
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, no, the installer will guide you
<shlajfka> ?
<e_machinist> My boot volume was boot and Windows XP (my second HD has Ubuntu on it). I want to keep the first HD as boot, but format it and use it as extra space, how do I go about doing this?
<ColonelZarkawi> czambran81, maybe your processor is hosed?
<bobbyz> Is anyone in here familiar with the ubuntu vlc packages?  Do I need to rebuild them from source to be able to stream (and transcode) mp3/mp4 audio, or am I just missing some necessary packages?  I've got the libavcodec/ffmpeg stuff installed and faac/faad but I don't know if I need anything else
<shlajfka> in the installation have a partition editor
<Menisk>  Hey everybody, what do I need to do to get the USB ADSL modem drivers from http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net into my Ubuntu kernel? I don't have internet access on the box so I'll need to transfer the packages over somehow
<graphyx> anyone good with perl and ubuntu?  I am getting an error upon updating CPAN/
<soundray> shlajfka: when you've decided how you are going to partition, you have to hit 'Apply' to make it actually do it
<graphyx> It is looking for settings for Module::Build
<ericb> If I'm using Ubuntu with gnome right now, can I install KDE also and switch between the two?
<ColonelZarkawi> ericb, yes
<MSTK> does Beryl require a fancy video card?
<tonyyarusso> !adsl | Menisk
<ubotu> Menisk: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<schisms> Not always mstk
<soundray> Dimensions: how are you getting on?
<ericb> what package should I install for KDE?
<shlajfka> there is no apply, but one icon on the top like floppy, you know.. SAVE
<ColonelZarkawi> ericb, you can also install xfce and make your machine run faster due less bloat
<schisms> I use a simple intel graphics card
<tonyyarusso> !kde | ericb
<schisms> What is your card mstk?
<ubotu> ericb: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<MSTK> thanks guys for all the help.  i really get a sense of community here.
<Menisk> thanks tonyyarusso
<MSTK> oh, um...my card is whatever came default with my computer
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working wiht edgy amd64?
<schisms> What is your computer?
<MSTK> let me check...
<cntb> nothlit: ?
<soundray> shlajfka: what installation medium are you using? The edgy desktop CD?
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, what sort of card?
<MSTK> i don't exactly know
<nothlit> cntb, what did you ask?
<cntb> now on irssi nothlit  no X now
<MSTK> i'm running the live CD right now
<MSTK> so I don't know how to check
<schisms> Ah
<schisms> MSTK, what is your computer?
<schisms> I might be able to see from that.
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, is it a graohics card, wifi card...? what sort of card are we talking about?
<ericb> the Live CD is pretty sweet huh? :)
<schisms> graphics, he's talking about beryl.
<soundray> noelferreira: it's unlikely you will get help, the way you're asking. Describe what the actual problem is.
<nothlit> MSTK lshw -C display
<cntb> did nvidia-xconfig and got blinking in the corner nothlit
<Spaghetti_Knife> Allen: Do you know what to do after I've installed the driver?
<compengi> is sudo apt-get build-dep package a way to download all the package dependencies in order to compile?
<rubix_> nolimitsoya: heh...i got it recognized but now it says there is no music....this is quite odd
<shlajfka> soundray: i cannot tell you.. i know that there is two cd`s.. and the one is LIVE cd and the other is installation
<MSTK> Graphics
<MSTK> on where?  the terminal?
<soundray> compengi: yes
<schisms> What came up MSTK?
<nothlit> cntb, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<schisms> Yeah.
<nothlit> MSTK, indeed
<cntb> guess been thru this in previous attempts
<MSTK> okay
<nothlit> !terminal | MSTK
<ubotu> MSTK: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<soundray> shlajfka: where did you get them?
<cntb> k nothlit
<shlajfka> bulgaria
<MSTK> it gave me a few values
<kmu> How can tell what Ubuntu release I am running?
<Menisk> tonyyarusso, i already know how to setup pppoe i need help installing usb drivers for the modem first
<soundray> shlajfka: are you sure they are Ubuntu CDs?
<schisms> I run beryl on an intel graphics media  accelerator  950
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | MSTK paste them here
<ubotu> MSTK paste them here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MSTK> "VGA compatible controller"  vendor - Intel.  Size: 256 MB, width 32 bits, Clock 33MHz
<shlajfka> soundray: something like promotion..
<soundray> kmu: 'lsb_release'
<shlajfka> yap
<MSTK> oh
<MSTK> hm, that'd help, ubotu
<schisms> Wow
<spx2> cemil: ?
<soundray> shlajfka: what version?
<spx2> cemil: have you solved that ?
<angel_of_shadow> lance xchat -_-
<schisms> You have a pretty decent card.
<Dimensions> soundray ...  'sudo mount /dev/hda1 mnt ; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hda' mnt doesn't exist
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, thats an intel chip. youll be fine :)
<schisms> Mine only has a dynamically allocated 128 mb.
<ericb> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<schisms> What are your other specs?
<shlajfka> soundray: i dont know..
<Dimensions> is that included ?
<MSTK> so any intel will do?
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, yes
<shlajfka> soundray: my friend give it to me.
<Allz> LJL are you here
<schisms> Yeah,
<schisms> And MTKB
<Allz> plzzzz someone can help me :(
<Spaghetti_Knife> Allen: Do you know of anyone who could help me?
<ColonelZarkawi> intel has the best graphics support for linux
<soundray> Dimensions: sorry, I made a mistake. It should say /mnt (not mnt)
<MSTK> ah.
<schisms> What are your computers specs?
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, the live system is working right? everything will be the same when you first boot efter install, exept much faster :)
<kmu> soundray: I got "No LSB modules are available."
<shlajfka> soundray: the right problem is it dont recognize the partitions..
<MSTK> ah.
<MSTK> no
<MSTK> i was talking about Beryl
<schisms> MSTK, what is your computers ram and processor?
<soundray> kmu: try 'cat /etc/lsb-release' instead
<MSTK> not sure how to check taht from Ubuntu...
<MSTK> is there a terminal command?
<schisms> I don't know
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, ah... then be aware that beryl is highy eperimental and very much vip. it doesnt "work" on any graphics card :P
<schisms> But give me the name of your computer?
<soundray> shlajfka: I still think you haven't created any partitions.
<nolimitsoya> *wip
<MSTK> name?  like a model number?
<schisms> Just vendor
<schisms> And model
<Allz> i started ubuntu now , I have asked this question agein and agein here but nobody couldnt help me :S ,when i strart my ubuntu i mean boot from linux it loads up the files and then i get error of file system read only
<schisms> I'll bring something up
<ColonelZarkawi> MSTK, lspci
<Allz> plzzz how can i fix it?
<ColonelZarkawi> MSTK, on a terminal
<kmu> soundray: cool, thx
<MSTK> PCV-C12L
<ColonelZarkawi> MSTK, and cat /proc/cpuinfo to get the processor specifications
<MSTK> not sure if that helps
<cntb> nothlit: ?
<Allz> soundray plz help me :S i have been askin this for long , so that means i have noot been on linux for long cause of this
<Dimensions> soundray it says ... Due to a bug in xfs_freeze following command might produce a segmentation fault when /mnt/boot/grub is not in an xfs filesystem it can be ignored ...
<echosystm> !Gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<MSTK> okay, I have my specs.  do I copy and paste it?
<shlajfka> soundray: but on the desktop i can see the hard disk..
<ColonelZarkawi> MSTK, not here, use pastebin
<ColonelZarkawi> !pastebin
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | MSTK
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> MSTK: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<schisms> MSTK, just give me your computers name
<Dimensions> xfs_freeze:specified file [/mnt/boot/grub is not on an xfs filesystem inst finished ... etc etc ...
<cntb> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log >>> could not open module nvidia
<schisms> I can see you're new to linux.
<echosystm> installing gnome-core, should be ok on its own correct?
<nolimitsoya> echosystm, yes
<echosystm> i dont need any extra packages to get functionality from it right?
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> good
<echosystm> :P
<nothlit> cntb, a ? doesn't help me understand what you want
<Lardarse> hey... stupid newbie question
<ColonelZarkawi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MSTK> model name? Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<soundray> Dimensions: so, ignore it.
<Lardarse> how d i list processes by pid?
<Lardarse> do*
<ColonelZarkawi> Lardarse, top
<nothlit> echosystm, you shouldn't
<schisms> You'll be fine with beryl with those specs.
<Dimensions> rebooting ... in process :)
<schisms> What's your ram?
<soundray> Lardarse: 'ps a'
<Allz> soundray why are you ignoring me :S?
<schisms> Anything over 512 should be alright.
<Lardarse> thank you
<schisms> 1 gig is perfect.
<cntb> wait nothlit I have it on other terminal >. alt f3
<soundray> Allz: I'm busy mate
<MSTK> not sure how I can find it
<cntb> nothlit: also many fonts not found
<schisms> I run beryl on edgy eft on an intel core 2 duo processor with 1 gig of ram.
<Dimensions> soundray all i have to do is edit menu.lst thats it ?
<MSTK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36172/
<rubix_> uh-oh my friend gonna kill me, i just wiped his ipod clean
<schisms> And it's pretty fast.
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, never mind that. youll be fine :) welcome to the world of ubuntu :)
<MSTK> heh, thanks
<soundray> Allz: and I don't understand the problem
<cntb> but nothlit  important log says nvidia not loaded
<MSTK> oh, yeah.  the final question.
<nothlit> cntb, look for errors
<MSTK> what should I do before installing?
<soundray> Dimensions: no
<shlajfka> soundray: well help me how can i make partitions
<shlajfka> ?
<cntb> exactly
<MSTK> any clean-up processes or anything?
<schisms> Just install ubuntu and these guys should be able to get beryl running for you.
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, make sure the disk you want to install to is absolutely clean
<nothlit> cntb, are you sure you installed nvidia correctly? with the linux-headers and restricted-modules?
<MSTK> just anything general I should look out for
<Allz> soundray why dont you ask me what is the problem
<Allz> :)
<nothlit> !nvidia | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dimensions> no :S i mean edit it for adding windows entry ?
<schisms> The installation is straightforward.
<cntb> fonts not found for one and nvidia not loaded
<soundray> shlajfka: have you booted the live CD now?
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, not realy, as long as you are not planning to resize partitions, and you wherent
<nothlit> !nvidia | cntb
<soundray> Allz: wait your turn
<cntb> nothlit: I went through wiki
<soundray> Allz: or ask someone else
<schisms> What do you plan to do with your partitions MSTK?
<MSTK> after I install Ubuntu, will I be able to switch back and forth between Windows and Ubuntu by rebooting?
<schisms> Yeah
<MSTK> or is it locked into Ubuntu
<cntb> worked OK on other PC w. legacy nvidia
<rubix_> nolimitsoya: when you mount an ipod in linux does it reformat it?
<nothlit> MSTK, if you do it correctly, yes
<schisms> Make sure you make three partitions.
<soundray> !dualboot | MSTK
<ubotu> MSTK: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<MSTK> and will I have to re-install Windows completely if it isn't?
<shlajfka> mm. i am not on my comp.. but.. i should to boot up LIVE cd? i have booted up the other cd... all the time
<schisms> One for windows
<MSTK> oh, okay.  thanks guys
<schisms> One for linux swap
<schisms> And one for ubuntu.
<MSTK> You guys are great.
<cntb> here edgy and nvidia dev = 0110 mx400
<schisms> I made my linux swap about 5 gigs.
<schisms> Then it should install.
<nolimitsoya> MSTK, if you at any point during installation feel uneasy just log on here and someone will play holding hands. :) ubuntu will install a boot loader that lets you choose if you want to start ubuntu orwindows on every boot
<ColonelZarkawi> schisms, AHAHAAHAHAHAAH
<Elendil> Hello, when i try to boot up ubuntu, after it goes through teh loading screen, my screens blacken and say out of sync. Can someone help me on this problem? and also i tryed running in the graphic safe mode.
<schisms> I can spare it man
<nothlit> cntb, well obviously nvidia isn't loading properly and since you used the configuration tool xorg.conf is fine, that leaves the installation, maybe its something else but i gtg4now so gl
<cntb> nothlit: says module does not exist
<cntb> ok ty  anyway nothlit
<ivan> h
<schisms> Just make your linux swap like 1.5 gigs or something.
<soundray> shlajfka: I am pretty sure you've got an old version, 5.10, codename Breezy Badger. Don't bother installing it. Get the latest release, 6.10
<schisms> How many gigs can your hd hold?
<shlajfka> :)
<nothlit> cntb, then you need to make sure the restricted modules and headers are installed then reinstall nvidia-glx
<shlajfka> soundray: i have a new comp. dont have any OS.. and i need to work:)
<shlajfka> Kubuntu
<nolimitsoya> schisms, i think we should keep the number of questions down for the moment, to not cause unnescisary stress :)
<shlajfka> is tehre a difference
<shlajfka> ?
<cmt^^> what's the best program for ubuntu to view live streamed video?
<schisms> True.
<cmt^^> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ColonelZarkawi> cmt^^, like youtube?
<Elendil> Hello, when i try to boot up ubuntu, after it goes through teh loading screen, my screens blacken and say out of sync. Can someone help me on this problem? and also i tryed running in the graphic safe mode.
<cmt^^> ColonelZarkawi - no, like live streaming tv-shows
<cmt^^> via http
<nunod> cmt^^, videolan ?
<nolimitsoya> cmt^^, 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer mplayer'
<schisms> Reconfigure x-server maybe?
<ColonelZarkawi> cmt^^, it depends on the format. mozilla-mplayer plugin can handle many
<soundray> shlajfka: well, you already have a problem with those CDs which is difficult to solve because it is an old version.
<cmt^^> nunod - i have that installed
<soundray> shlajfka: so yes, there is a difference
<cmt^^> nunod - i want to be sure i can do it, since i'm recording it as well
<Spaghetti_Knife> Allen: Could you please post the madwifi site url again?
<Allz> soundray this is the error that i get when i am booting from linux , Mkdir: connot creat diroctorty '/lib/moudels/2.5.12-10-k7/volatile/' Read Only File System . and when i press on ctrl+d it will restart the computer and the same stuff will show up
<shlajfka> maby is Kubuntu
<Arwen> question - why does the default media player in Ubuntu suck so bad? I'm not referring to codecs, by the way (this is *not* a troll)
<Allz> soundray so how can i fix this , and let this not be read only file system
<cmt^^> Elendil - what graphics card do you have?
<Elendil> cmt: Nvidia Geforce 7800 GT
<cntb> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DARKGuy> Arwen: there are alternatives ^^
<cmt^^> Arwen - which player is that?
* DARKGuy uses VLC
<Arwen> cmt^^, totem
<Arwen> DARKGuy, yea... but why is that one default?
<ColonelZarkawi> Arwen, the reason is, ubuntu is gnome user-friendly. gnome pet project for multimedia is gstreamer. gstreamer is slow, bloated and buggy.
<soundray> Allz: boot from a live (desktop) CD and run 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/hda1' (replacing /dev/hda1 with the actual devicename of your root partition)
<DARKGuy> Arwen: because it's the most compatible and user-friendly one?
<crimsun> Arwen: because it's what's shipped with upstream (GNOME).
<cmt^^> Arwen - don't mind the default player, install vlc instead
<ColonelZarkawi> Arwen, that's why totem-gstreamer is an unusable package, full of bugs and with few codecs
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, and totem doesn't seem to work... doesn't even resize to match video dimensions
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, ah
<Arwen> DARKGuy, user-friendly? ^^
<ColonelZarkawi> Arwen, yes, video in the gnome world is just a lot of crap. Try vlc or mplayer instead
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, I use vlc
<Arwen> just wondering
<DARKGuy> Arwen: Well, I think so
<Dimensions> soundray ... thanks alot dude ... many thanks ...
<cmt^^> Arwen - sudo apt-get install vlc
<Arwen> cmt^^, I have it already :-)
<soundray> Dimensions: has it worked?
<cmt^^> well..
<Arwen> VLC 0.8.6 Janus rules
<cmt^^> :)
<ColonelZarkawi> Arwen, try mplayer then
<econobeing> "Mailcap file /etc/mailcap, line 58: incomplete entry ignored." <--- i get that when i try to open code::blocks, what's it mean?
<cmt^^> then use it
<Arwen> cmt^^, only downside is that using any media player with beryl causes video not to output...
<dabju> For some reason, my wacom works as it should, but gimp nor xinput don't find it, so I don't get pressure sensitivity. What do I do? http://paste.uni.cc/12088
<ColonelZarkawi> Arwen, but never ever, try to make totem-gstreamer work, is a waste of time
<soundray> Dimensions: or are you being sarcastic?
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, I just get the plugins so screenshots work, lol
<rhalff> hi what is the /sys dir in ubuntu ?
<Dimensions> yea i am able to boot into ubuntu ... i have added manual entry for Windows as title , root (hd0,0) makeactive and chainloader +1 ... was just wondering abt root if thats the rite one for mine ?
<rhalff> me only knows /proc and /dev
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, I think the GUI is what's screwing me up though
<ColonelZarkawi> haha gstreamer is such a joke
<Dimensions> lol nah i aint being sarcastic it was really a help as i have imp data in my hdd ..
<Elendil> is the default Ubuntu running Edgy?
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, yep... what does kubuntu use as its multimedia player?
<Arwen> Elendil, ? BTW - elves suck
<cmt^^> heh
<crimsun> GSt is by no means "a joke".
<Elendil> lol
<Arwen> crimsun, that itself was a joke
<ColonelZarkawi> crimsun, is unusable for many many ubuntu users
<Elendil> Elendil is a gondorian
<cmt^^> Elendil - Ubuntu 6.10 IS edgy
<soundray> Dimensions: no, if Windows is on your /dev/hda3, that root line should read 'root (hd0,2)'
<cmt^^> not sure what you mean
<cmt^^> :)
<Elendil> kk
<Elendil> thx
<crimsun> ColonelZarkawi: meaning totem-gstreamer or GSt itself?
<soundray> Dimensions: (grub starts counting at 0, so it's always the number from the devicename minus one)
<Arwen> Elendil, try "/me" - also, Elendil is an elf, no?
<Elendil> cmd: so to get this sync problem to go away, i have to install the nvidia driver on command line?
<ColonelZarkawi> crimsun, the amount of users that come to this channel or post to newsgroups or forums with experiences how totem-gstreamer DOES NOT WORK, proves that
<Elendil> no
* Elendil is a Gondoian: Human
<Elendil> Gondorian*
<crimsun> ColonelZarkawi: you're referring to totem-gstreamer, then, -not- GSt.
<Allz> soundray when you say boot from live (desktop) cd , do you mean the cd i used to install linux?
<cmt^^> How should I go about capturing a .rm-stream?
<Arwen> Elendil, I coulda sworn Elendil was that guy from the havens that sailed that one boat
* Elendil created Gondor, and Minus Tirith: The White City
<soundray> Allz: I don't know, because I have no idea how you installed it.
<echosystm> whats the main difference between KDE and gnome? is one typically faster than the other?
<Arwen> crimsun, the GSt plugin is pretty bad too
<Arwen> framework*
<cmt^^> echosystm - pretty much a question of personal taste and preferences
<soundray> Allz: if it's edgy, and the install was graphical rather than textmode, then yes
<echosystm> right
<ColonelZarkawi> well for what is good gstreamer if not to play movies? I know gstreamer tries to be a generic framework for multimedia but that doesn't matter to the users
<Spaghetti_Knife> Allen: Are you there?
<echosystm> but gnome is more well supported/widespread right?
<ColonelZarkawi> what matters is that when playing movies with that framework, the framework does not work
<cmt^^> well gnome is default DE for ubuntu
<echosystm> because of the development side of things
<cmt^^> I don't know why really
<Spaghetti_Knife> Allen: Could you help me with my network card installation?
<echosystm> rightyo
<Arwen> cmt^^, mm, KDE should be... so much easier to configure
<cmt^^> Arwen - I don't agreee
<cmt^^> -e
* Arwen doesn't get all the splitting in the linux community
<cmt^^> it's bound to happend
<Elendil> So can anyone help me with this monitor sync problem?
<cmt^^> with so many dists
<cmt^^> and so many options at hand
<Elendil> i cant access anything xcept command line
<LjL> !enter | cmt^^
<ubotu> cmt^^: Please don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying (in other words <Enter> please <Enter> don't <Enter> type like this)
<Spaghetti_Knife> What media player resembles Winamp?
<Elendil> in the beginning
<Arwen> cmt^^, that itself is a problem.... qt + gtk is bad enough
<LjL> Spaghetti_Knife: xmms
<soundray> Spaghetti_Knife: beep-media-player
<Arwen> Spaghetti_Knife, foobar, but that's for windows
<Pelo> Spaghetti_Knife,  but try the others too, you'll be pleasantly surprised
<Elendil> ??
<cmt^^> Sorry LjL, I'm gonna try and control my enter-key better
<Dimensions> soundray lol i got it change but why doesn't it show any options it just loads grub and then goes into windows ...
<ColonelZarkawi> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<schisms> spaghetti_knife
<Arwen> lol
<schisms> http://www.xmms.org/
<ColonelZarkawi> xmms is old
<ColonelZarkawi> beep-media-player is better
<Spaghetti_Knife> schisms Yeah?
<Allz> soundray i just booted from the cd and i see this text -> to install only the base system type "server" to install the default system type enter , and i get prompt -> like this Boot:
<schisms> Really?
<schisms> I liked xmms though
<Dimensions> grr... escape worked ... how to increase it now ... lemme see ...
<schisms> Lemme try it
<cmt^^> Well Arwen, the problem is also an asset I think, giving you options and possibilities to pick the dist/de that suits your needs best
<crimsun> Arwen: that's an interesting opinion (I happen to disagree, but whatever)
<Arwen> cmt^^, it also means that most people have to have all the frameworks insatlled
<cmt^^> In my eyes it's not really a "problem"
<schisms> spaghetti_knife, try xmms
<Arwen> I've seen too many apps that require some random framework
<schisms> It really resembles winamp
<Arwen> which incidentally is what .NET is supposed to fix
<soundray> Dimensions: you may have to change the line that says 'default 0' or similar in menu.lst, or place the Windows section at the end of that file.
<soundray> Allz: you have the Alternate CD then, not the desktop. I don't know if you can use this one to run e2fsck. Maybe LjL does... hello LjL?
<Arwen> now for my problem - when I use any media player with beryl, the video doesn't show, only a black rectangle - what's up?
<cmt^^> So, does anyone have any idea as to how to capture a live streaming .rm?
<schisms> Beryl has its bugs.
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I compile it? Please don't point me to the Ubuntu wiki. I can't read it.
<Dimensions> soundray on my other system i had just replaced my windows to top for default boot but how do i increase time interval for befor it boots it ... i am on boot screen
<Arwen> cmt^^, vlc --output=foo.bar
<Arwen> *not* a real command
<schisms> I believe there's several threads in the forums relating to that problem
<schisms> One sec
<Arwen> schisms, yea - that bug plagued old versions of vista too
<Spaghetti_Knife> schisms How do I compile it? Please don't point me to the wiki. I don't understand it.
<karl> but proftpd won't even start
<Arwen> schisms, the Video Overlay + Buffer issue
<schisms> one sec
<cmt^^> Any ideas?
<ColonelZarkawi> what is vista?
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, new version of windows
<schisms> I'd go with beep
<ColonelZarkawi> oh!
<schisms> lemme see
<karl> it just says, cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration
<eobanb> what's the path to upstart in 6.10?
<graphyx> I am trying to find and add a universe that includes perlmagick module.
<craigbass1976> How do I make ubuntu ask for the root password rather than the user when I click on something like printer config?
<ColonelZarkawi> a new version? after 10 years?
<graphyx> anyone have a good way to identify which one has it?
<karl> is there somethign obvious I'm missing?
<air0day> i'm trying to build xglsnow (http://cornergraf.net/projects/xglsnow/) but i'm being given errors when i do "make"
<schisms> I'd go with xmms
<jugUT> hello
<schisms> it's only 2 megabytes
<Arwen> graphyx, um.. just add the universe repository
<schisms> sudo apt-get install xmms
<graphyx> ok
<schisms> Make sure you have the codecs
<ColonelZarkawi> no xmms is old
<cmt^^> What's wrong with rhythmbox?
<air0day> -e compiling : snow.c -> build/libsnow.loPackage x11 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<ColonelZarkawi> xmms is old and unmaintained
<soundray> Allz: maybe just try. If you boot it past the keyboard config, and then hit 'Alt-F2' you should get to a screen where it says 'Hit enter to activate console'
<schisms> That's my question too
<cmt^^> Similar to iTunes, with a lot of nifty functions...
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, that attitude shows a bias - there's been plenty of releases of windows in the past years
<ColonelZarkawi> use beep-media-player for a similar player instead
<jugUT> what packages are required to write and manipulate programs in python?
<ColonelZarkawi> Arwen, really? sorry dude I don't know much about windoze
<soundray> Allz: hit enter there and run 'e2fsck /dev/hda1' (again replacing hda1 appropriately)
<Elendil> Hello, when i try to boot up ubuntu, after it goes through teh loading screen, my screens blacken and say out of sync. Can someone help me on this problem? and also i tryed running in the graphic safe mode.
<DARKGuy> XMMS is the best, lightweight and such
<DARKGuy> I love it
<DARKGuy> :)
<Arwen> cmt^^, I don't like rythmbox... too much gstreamer in it
<schisms> It is lightweight
<ColonelZarkawi> xmms is old and uses gtk1
<webmaren> i need help setting up dvd playback on edgy
<DARKGuy> it's fast, and WinAmp-like
<ColonelZarkawi> beep-media-player is new and uses gtk2 looks nicer
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, there just haven't been many major releases :-P
<DARKGuy> not too bloated with big interface stuff
<air0day> how do i add stuff to that path?
<cmt^^> DARKGuy - that's exactly why I don't like it
<schisms> Check the wiki on restricted formats
<Dimensions> thanks alottt .... soundray for all your help and patience ....
<soundray> Allz: this is my recollection of how the Debian installer works, so this may not be up-to-date info. See how it goes.
<jugUT> is beep light like xmms?
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, what's the real diff between GTKs 1.2 and 2.x?
<cmt^^> winamp-like... -shrug-
<soundray> Dimensions: yw
<Dimensions> :)
<craigbass1976> How do I make ubuntu ask for the root password rather than the user's when I click on something like printer config?
<DARKGuy> Well I think this XMMS-is-good-or-bad convo can be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic, sure?
<ColonelZarkawi> Arwen, the main difference (from the user point of view) is the look-and-feel
<craigbass1976> Or even when I do a sudo command in the command line
<ColonelZarkawi> Arwen, gtk2 applications look much nicer
<cmt^^> Hey DARKGuy - 1998 called, they want their mp3-players back
<air0day> anyone?
<Elendil> Hello, when i try to boot up ubuntu, after it goes through teh loading screen, my screens blacken and say out of sync. Can someone help me on this problem? and also i tryed running in the graphic safe mode.
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, hrmm
<DARKGuy> cmt^^: oO?
<Arwen> Elendil, use the alternate cd
<cmt^^> :)
<jugUT> airday there is a file you add it too, let me check on it
<schisms> Elendil, what graphic card do you use?
<Elendil> Arwen = Why?
<Elendil> Sch - Geforce 7800 GT
<air0day> it says i need x11.pc and beryl.pc on my path
<cmt^^> So, noone has any idea on how to capture live streams in ubuntu?
<air0day> but i run beryl
<air0day> so i dunno what it's talking about
<Arwen> Elendil, alternate pwns live
<Arwen> for installing anyway
<Arwen> cmt^^, you need to use a proper media player
<cmt^^> Arwen - such as?
<Arwen> cmt^^, VLC for one can save streams to files
<cmt^^> Will VLC do?
<Arwen> MPlayer has that function too I think
<cmt^^> Oh sweet. How do I go about it?
<schisms> I've been wondering that myself cmt^^
<Spaghetti_Knife> Has anybody installed madwifi? Can anybody walk me through the process of making it work with my card?
<Spaghetti_Knife> I've already installed madwifi, and I've typed in athos_pci, so what else should i do?
<Arwen> cmt^^, open netstream > advanced > output > filename
<schisms> Package manager cmt^^
<Arwen> there's a command line too, but I don't know it
<cmt^^> schisms - i have the software, not the know-how that's all
<cmt^^> :>
<jugUT> air0day, I'm not sure about that either
<Allz> soundray i am not pro at this lol , what do you mean paste the keyboard config
<schisms> VLC is wonderful
<Allz> :S
<jugUT> I thought you meant directories
<cmt^^> yeah I love it
<Allz> soundray the keyboard works fine and the f2 and all didnt work :S no difrence
<soundray> Allz: I mean 'past' not 'paste'. Does it ask you what type of keyboard you have?
<Spaghetti_Knife> So can anybody help me install my wireless card? Don't point me to a wiki. I've tried it.
<schisms> What is it?
<Arwen> schisms, people seem to prefer MPlayer - I don't get why
<Spaghetti_Knife> What i need is somebody walking me through the process.
<schisms> Mplayer is alright.
<ColonelZarkawi> mplayer works out of the box
<Allz> i have icelandic
* Arwen had issues with skins2+crash, but it works now
<air0day> alright screw it
<Elendil> So, i have a AMD Athlon 64 3200+, i should dl the 64-bit PC (AMD64) alternate install CD
<schisms> I use gxine mostly
<Spaghetti_Knife> Preferably somebody who's used madwifi.
<Allz> soundray icelandic
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, for me it didn't... kept trying to play DVDs with it to no effecct
<Spaghetti_Knife> Can anybody help me install my wireless card?
<schisms> Totem is laughable
<ColonelZarkawi> right totem-gstreamer is crap
<cptCaverna> anyone did run ubuntu on notebooks ???
<ColonelZarkawi> cptCaverna, yes me
<Arwen> ColonelZarkawi, that was MPlayer
<schisms> I run ubuntu on my notebook
<schisms> Sony Vaio
<cptCaverna> any problem ???
<craigbass1976> How do I make ubuntu ask for the root password rather than the user's when I click on something like printer config?  Or even when I do a sudo command in the command line.
<soundray> Elendil: only if you are planning to run numbercrunching apps. If not, pick the i386 one
<jugUT> schisms, I do to.. I have a Dell
<Arwen> !sudo craigbass1976
<soundray> Allz: please go back to my question and read it carefully
<schisms> Dells are also laughable
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<schisms> Inspiron?
<Elendil> but its not working....im getting the sync problem dude...i need help lol
<jengc0il> hi ppl
<ValMarko> Kde is better then gnome
<jugUT> oh yeah
<ColonelZarkawi> I use HP
<Arwen> craigbass1976, basically you have to sudo passwd root and then visudo
<cmt^^> Arwen - it won't work :<
<j_`> how do i remap my altgr key to behave like alt
<j_`> ?
<ColonelZarkawi> HP notebook very good
<schisms> ValMarko, the debate is endless
<Arwen> cmt^^, what's the error?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Could somebody help me with installing my wireless card?
<jugUT> it does what I need it to do; I like it
<schisms> I prefer gnome, personally.
<Allz> soundray no it does not ask me what kinda of kayboard i have
<cmt^^> well it doesn't show anything
<cmt^^> :)
<Arwen> schisms, not really... the only thing I find holding back KDE is Qt
<jugUT> I'm getting into fluxbox
<ValMarko> I dont think soo
<cmt^^> or save anything, for that matter
<Spaghetti_Knife> Somebody, please?
<schisms> I wish I could help
<LjL> schisms, ValMarko: more importantly, that debate is offtopic
<cptCaverna> schisms: any problem with ubuntu on notebook ??
<schisms> None at all
<craigbass1976> Arwen, so /etc/sudoers IS the file I'm loking to edit?  Ok, that's where I looked first but saw nothing that struck me as the solution.
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, sorry I'm not familiar with madwifi
<soundray> Allz: what does it ask?
<Arwen> cmt^^, err... do you have your uri right? to save, you have to check "local output"
<ValMarko> You are right
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anyone know how to use madwifi?
<schisms> What notebook do you have?
<Arwen> craigbass1976, you have to tack rootpw somewhere
<cmt^^> Arwen - I did
<schisms> And what's the issue?
<cptCaverna> schisms: compaq
<FuZzYHALL> cptCaverna: I have
<schisms> Specs?
<craigbass1976> Arwen, what do you mean?  I gave root a password
<Arwen> cmt^^, is it a valid format for realplayer?
<cmt^^> dunno, .rm
<FuZzYHALL> cptCaverna: Suspend mode isn't working good
<Arwen> craigbass1976, rootpw is a parameter - you did passwd root?
<graphyx> I am unable to install perlmagick after having added the warty universe.
<graphyx> Anyone else have this issue?
<Arwen> cmt^^, not all realmedia works
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anybody know how to use madwifi?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Or how to install a wireless card?
<Allz> soundray it just ask me about , do you want to install the full package or the base
<craigbass1976> Arwen, I did sudo passwd
<soundray> graphyx: warty? Are you sure?
<graphyx> I found that bug posting, but I either don't understand it or I am still missing something.
<Arwen> craigbass1976, on the line with "Defaults" on it, add !rootpw at the end
<cptCaverna> ok, thanks all. I will try.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Please?
<graphyx> soundray: warty-security universe
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, what wireles card do you have?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Help?
<Arwen> don't forget the comma
<Spaghetti_Knife> A d-link Athos card.
* jengc0il need help
<jugUT> on ubuntu?
<soundray> Allz: what happens if you hit 'Alt-F2' at this point? Don't forget to press and hold the Alt key.
* Elendil needs help
<jengc0il> hi jugUT
<schisms> Try http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Madwifi
<ColonelZarkawi> warty haha
<soundray> graphyx: warty is completely and utterly outdated.
<jengc0il> jengc0il@insecure-b0x:~/tsocks-1.7$ ./configure
<jengc0il> loading cache ./config.cache
<jengc0il> checking host system type... configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one
<ColonelZarkawi> who chooses those names?
<Allz> just nothing
<soundray> ColonelZarkawi: the SABDFL
<jengc0il> any ide
* nunod is away: sleeping...
<schisms> This is the package for ubuntu
<Allz> i get something if i hold down f2 i get help and stuff
<schisms> $ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<graphyx> soundray: ok how can I find what universe (updated) has the perlmagick package?
<ColonelZarkawi> shuttleworth?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUt: I'm using a D-link WNA-2330.
<Allz> soundray i get something if i hold down f2 i get help and stuff , like what is ubuntu
<soundray> ColonelZarkawi: yes
<Spaghetti_Knife> You know what to do?
<jengc0il> nothlit: hi there
<ColonelZarkawi> well he is a nice guy but calling a realease "warty" well...
<eobanb> graphyx, i'm not sure you'll find many people still running warty that can help you
<soundray> Allz: hit enter or whatever to make it boot. Then tell me what it asks.
<schisms> I think updating is in order.
<graphyx> eobanb: I don't have to use warty.  In fact I got rid of it.
<Elendil> So, i have a AMD Athlon 64 3200+, i should dl the 64-bit PC (AMD64) alternate install CD
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT: Can you help me?
<Elendil> Hello, when i try to boot up ubuntu, after it goes through teh loading screen, my screens blacken and say out of sync. Can someone help me on this problem? and also i tryed running in the graphic safe mode.
<graphyx> eobanb: It was just a posting that solved this particular issue before.
<graphyx> eobanb: But it didn't work for me.
<soundray> Elendil: are you ignoring my reply?
<eobanb> graphyx, well using warty packages with a newer version of ubuntu might not work
<Allz> soundray if i hit enter it will install linux from the bigining
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, I don't know, the atheros chipset should be detected
<ColonelZarkawi> Texas - TEXAS - Summer Sun.MP3
<Elendil> i didnt know ur replying
<Elendil> lol
<soundray> Allz: no, it won't
<graphyx> eobanb: I removed it from the config and reupdated the apt-get
<Allz> it says s
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT What do you mean?
<Elendil> soundray : didnt notice them sry. can u repost
<Rprp> Can someone me help? I Installed Java, and macro media flash, but still its not playing movies on the web! How can i fix that?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT What should the process look like?
<graphyx> eobanb: But I still need to find a universe that has the perlmagick in it.  Any ideas?
<soundray> Allz: if you want to get past this problem, I need you to have that little bit of trust and boot the CD.
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, do you have ubuntu 64bit?
<Allz> Soundray it say if you hit enter you will install the default system
<betel> Hi. Kubuntu locks up when starting the partition manager on install. How would I install it in a konsole?
<eobanb> graphyx,
<eobanb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=perlmagick&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, what is not working?  did you try "iwconfig" in the console and see if it lists anything?
<graphyx> sweet thanks.
<Allz> Soundray but if i write server and hit enter it will install the base system
<eobanb> it's in edgy universe
<Rprp> err
<eobanb> graphyx
<Rprp> yes
<Rprp> i think
<Rprp> :/
<echosystm> is xfce much faster than gnome?
<Arwen> betel, parted, cfdisk, mkfs, fsck, ect
<Arwen> echosystm, YES
<soundray> Allz: if you don't hit enter RIGHT NOW, I will leave you to talk to someone else.
<echosystm> im considering installing that instead
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, JAVA PLUGIN will work only in ubuntu 32bit
<Arwen> also less functional
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT What should I do? I downloaded and installed madwifi,and I have my card in the slot right now.
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, FLASH PLUGIN will work only in ubuntu 32bit
<Allz> soundray okei i hit it
<echosystm> functionality isnt a big issue, i rarely use X
<schisms> I've never heard good things about xtce.
<echosystm> :P
<schisms> *xfce
<Allz> soundray it is installing :(
<graphyx> eobanb: Weird.
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, search in the wiki for ubuntu chroot 32bit
<graphyx> eobanb: I am using the edgy universe.
<Rprp> err
<echosystm> i was actually considering just installing blackbox
<Rprp> ColonelZarkawi: i dunno what version i have :P
<Elendil> ...
<Rprp> how can i check it?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT It lists only ath0 as having wireless extensions.
<echosystm> i'm not all that knowledgeable about the desktop environment vs. window manager deal
<soundray> Allz: what exactly is it doing right now?
<echosystm> can someone summarise exactly what i lose?
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, what does
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT It says nothing about wifi0.
<ColonelZarkawi> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model.*name
<ColonelZarkawi> say?
<Allz> soundray it is asking me about launguge
<Rprp> ricky@ricky-desktop:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model.*name
<Rprp> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
<Allz> what launguge do i want
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT What should I do?
<soundray> Allz: say Icelandic
<Allz> okei
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT When I unplug my ethernet, the internet stops working.
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, what type of network are you trying to connect to?
<graphyx> eobanb: When I try to apt-get install perlmagick I get this error.  Package perlmagick is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or  is only available from another source  E: Package perlmagick has no installation candidate"
<eobanb> echosystm, metacity, beryl, etc are window managers.  gnome, kde, etc, are DEs
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, that doesn't look like a 64bit processor so JAVA PLUGIN should work
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT I'm trying to connect to my house's wireless adapter.
<Allz> Soundray so :S if i install all the stuff will all my stuff go on my computer
<jugUT> does it have any security (WEP, WPA, etc)?
<Rprp> So, it should work? :/
<eobanb> !universe > graphyx
<Allz> soundray i have alots of movie in it , i hope you are right
<soundray> Allz: it won't install anything right now.
<schisms> graphyx
<mista> i have live cd is there a way to copy it over onto my hard drive? (its a ebox-platform live cdrom)
<linux_kid> Hello, does anyone know a mysql socket that will work? When I try to login to phpmyadmin, it gives me error #2002 saying that my sockets aren't configured correctly.  This is a fresh install.
<Elendil> Hello, when i try to boot up ubuntu, after it goes through teh loading screen, my screens blacken and say out of sync. Can someone help me on this problem? and also i tryed running in the graphic safe mode.
<soundray> Allz: hit Alt-F2 now and tell me what it says
<schisms> Try software sources
<Rprp> ColonelZarkawi: it should work? Or,,,, does i need make some changes?
<schisms> check everything.
<Arwen> schisms, you never answered about media players +beryl?
<schisms> Oh
<schisms> What was the q again?
<schisms> Sorry.
<linux_kid> mista: have you ever been able to run ubuntu
<Arwen> schisms, media players don't output video when beryl is running
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT?
<schisms> Ah
<schisms> Hm
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT Still there?
<Arwen> has to do with direct output + prebuffering
<schisms> I wish I had an answer
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, what kind of network are you connecting to ?  does it have WEP or WPA ?
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, on my ubuntu32 bit I do have the following symbolic links:
<schisms> It works for me
<sorroww> how do  u get music playing in ubuntu/
<schisms> sorroww
<keeganX> If you you want to watch a video why not just switch to metacity
<ColonelZarkawi> libjavaplugin_oji.so
<graphyx> eobanb: Thanks a ton.
<ColonelZarkawi> and
<Allz> soundray it says press enter to active the console
<keeganX> Then switch back when you're done..
<ColonelZarkawi> libflashplayer.so
<schisms> You mean mp3s?
<sorroww> yeah?
<Elendil> Hello, when i try to boot up ubuntu, after it goes through teh loading screen, my screens blacken and say out of sync. Can someone help me on this problem? and also i tryed running in the graphic safe mode.
<soundray> Allz: press enter now
<graphyx> eobanb: It is starting to make more sense.  And it got installed in there.
<sorroww> that
<Allz> k
<schisms> Ah
<ColonelZarkawi> in the .mozilla/plugins directory
<Rprp> ricky@ricky-desktop:~$ locate libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Rprp> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Rprp> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Rprp> ricky@ricky-desktop:~$
<Rprp> :p
<graphyx> soundray: Thanks for your help as well.
<schisms> well
<Allz> soundray done
<ColonelZarkawi> that's all you need
<sorroww> i dont have the codecs for antrhinf
<soundray> Allz: what is the devicename of your root partition?
<mista> yea
<sorroww> anything*
<Rprp> Well, it doesnt work :/
<schisms> google ubuntu restricted formats
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I find out?
<mista> im runnign it now
<Rprp> It says 'Download the plugin'
<sorroww> alright
<schisms> And install the gstreamer codecs
<mista> its my main o/s
<keeganX> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Allz> soundray hd5
<schisms> they say things like
<schisms> ugly
<sorroww> is there a way to test my sound card?
<schisms> ugly-multiverse
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp do you have plugins in your $HOME/.mozilla/plugins directory?
<linux_kid> mista: ok, whats the most recent package you installed?
<schisms> Yeah
<crimsun> sorroww: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<mista> i dont why
<soundray> Allz: no, that can't be right. Is it /dev/hda5?
<Rprp> lol
<mista> w i dont know why
<Rprp> no
<schisms> system>preferences>sound
<Rprp> it says .mozilla/plugins no dire or file
<Arwen> schisms, it works? what media player do you use?
<ColonelZarkawi> could you try to set them?
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, do you have a password for your wireless?
<Rprp> How? :p
<schisms> For videos?
<ColonelZarkawi> do you use firefox?
<Rprp> ye
<Rprp> a
<schisms> I use gxine
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, mkdir -p .mozilla/plugins
<Elendil> Hello, when i try to boot up ubuntu, after it goes through teh loading screen, my screens blacken and say out of sync. Can someone help me on this problem? and also i tryed running in the graphic safe mode.
<ColonelZarkawi> cd .mozilla/plugins
<keeganX> Does gxine always load up a window when to watch videos on the internet?
<sorroww> thanx
<ColonelZarkawi> ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so .
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT Yes, i have a password.
<linux_kid> mista: you use GDM, right?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT Why?
<Rprp> ricky@ricky-desktop:~/.mozilla$ mkdir -p .mozilla/plugins
<Rprp> ricky@ricky-desktop:~/.mozilla$ cd plugins
<Rprp> bash: cd: plugins: Onbekend bestand of map
<Rprp> WTF
<Rprp> oh
<Rprp> lol
<Arwen> schisms, ah... maybe I can try another rendering mode
<Allz> soundray yess
<jugUT> what type of encryption is it?  can you turn it off for a minute?
<Allz> soundray hda5 xD i forgett
<Arwen> schisms, I have X11, XVideo, ImageFile, ASCII, and OpenGL/GLX
<Rprp> oki
<Arwen> think one will work?
<Rprp> ColonelZarkawi: thnx,  i will try
<ColonelZarkawi> yes, be sure the plugins are listed in
<ColonelZarkawi> about:plugins
<Allz> soundray but now what mr
<ColonelZarkawi> in firef
<soundray> Allz: okay, enter this command very carefully: e2fsck -y /dev/hda5
<ColonelZarkawi> firefx
<ColonelZarkawi> firefox
<cntb> nvidia-installer wants to supply him with kernel source to compile
<Rprp> ok
<Elendil> Hello, when i try to boot up ubuntu, after it goes through teh loading screen, my screens blacken and say out of sync. Can someone help me on this problem? and also i tryed running in the graphic safe mode.
<Rprp> lol
<schisms> Just install gxine
<Rprp> if i type about:plugins my window is closing
<Rprp> 0_o
<schisms> totem doesn't for for me either
<cntb> how do I install kernel source in edgy?
<schisms> Same problem
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT?
<schisms> black screen
<schisms> But it works in gxine
<Arwen> cntb, sudo apt-get install linux-source-generic
<Rprp> omfg
<ColonelZarkawi> what? it should not close but show a list of the plugins in the browser
<Rprp> my window is closing now!
<schisms> sudo apt-get install gxine
<Arwen> cntb, you probably want the headers though
<cntb> sudo apt-get install .../?
<ColonelZarkawi> if is closing you need to reinstall firefox
<jugUT> hello Spaghetti_Knife, try to install something like wifi-radar and see if it works
<Rprp> if i type something its closing
<Blind-Virus> hello every one, I've got a nice question for an exprienced user. I'm curently dual booting windows xp and ubuntu, and i would like to be able to write as well as read my hda3 partition witch is my windows partition. now i can alredy read but i can not change the permissions to make it writable. any help please?
<Rprp> :/
<ColonelZarkawi> probably
<jugUT> that's how I connect to WEP encrypted networks
<Rprp> lol
<soundray> !fuse | Blind-Virus
<ubotu> Blind-Virus: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<sorroww> im not getting anything, stupid intergrated a udio
<Rprp> if its going to load a page its closing
<Rprp> :/
<cntb> arwen ? so what will suffice for nvidia-installer?
<Elendil> Hello, when i try to boot up ubuntu, after it goes through teh loading screen, my screens blacken and say out of sync. Can someone help me on this problem? and also i tryed running in the graphic safe mode.
<Blind-Virus> thank u ubotu
<ThePub> Someone wouldn't happen to know what I've done (even though didn't do anything but logout) that would make my big desktop setup suddenly go to clone mode when logging in?
<Arwen> cntb, probably
<soundray> Blind-Virus: the bot appreciates your gratitude
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, this happen after you set the symbolic link?
<schisms> sorroww, try using autodetect
<Rprp> yes
<DARKGuy> lol
<betel> Blind-Virus: I'd recomend using FAT for your windows partition
<Rprp> i removed it and now its working normal
<cntb> I am in irssi
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, could be your java plugin is hosed?
<schisms> Arwen, tell me how it works out
<cntb> no X no scroll back
<Rprp> hosed?
<Arwen> betel, that's a huge security issue
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, broken
<Rprp> no
<Arwen> schisms, trying OpenGL....
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, kaputt
<Rprp> dont think so :/
<Elendil> Can a nigga get soem help
<Elendil> ?
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, but the browser fails if you set the symbolic link, that cannot be
<Rprp> well, limewire etc is doing
<cntb> arwen what was the apt-get install linux-source?
<ColonelZarkawi> Franklin?
<sorroww> how do i do that?
<Arwen> cntb, apt-get install linux-souce-generic for source, apt-get install linux-headers-generic for headers
<schisms> Are you currently in the sound window?
<sorroww> it detects it just fine, just nothing comes out
<schisms> I wonder.
<schisms> What computer are you using?
<Rprp> umh
<Rprp> if i type about:plugins
<Elendil> omgwtf..
<cntb> ok
<sorroww> u mean mobo?
<Rprp> Shockwave Flash
<Arwen> schisms, I'm just tweaking the VLC config
<Rprp> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.5.0_06-b05
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, very strange dude I am out of ideas, what I know is that both plugins work fine I am using the java plugin right now
<schisms> Ah
<Arwen> schisms, OpenGL = crash, so that's not it...
<Rprp> so its installed?
<schisms> Shockwave is a killer
<ColonelZarkawi> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.5.0_05
<Arwen> schisms, yea.... and it doesn't run on linux
<Elendil> Hello, when i try to boot up ubuntu, after it goes through teh loading screen, my screens blacken and say out of sync. Can someone help me on this problem? and also i tryed running in the graphic safe mode.
<schisms> I never use anything related to shockwave anyway.
<Rprp> so i need gxine?
<Arwen> schisms, I have flash - but I doubt the wisdom of it
<sorroww> do u think it could be my mobo drivers?
<ColonelZarkawi> Shockwave Flash 9.0 d78
<craigbass1976> Arwen, I still get asked for my pass and not root's.  The line goes Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn,!rootpw
<schisms> Try flash 9 beta if you want
<Rprp> k
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT Wifi-radar finds my house's network, but when I unplug the ethernet, the internet stops working.
<schisms> When I used fedora it's the only thing I could use.
<Rprp> Shockwave Flash
<Rprp>     Bestandsnaam: libflashplayer.so
<Rprp>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 d78
<Rprp> I already have it :P
<Allz> soundray it says not found :S
<Arwen> craigbass1976, it asks you for yours, but enter root's
<schisms> Did you install gxine Arwen?
<Allz> soundray i tryied it agein ang agein to be sure
<schisms> I'm positive it will work
<Arwen> schisms, nope - I'm on dialup... rather diagnose the problem
<soundray> Allz: why does it take you so long to respond?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT?
<schisms> Ah
<schisms> But if all else fails.
<craigbass1976> Arwen, but I want mine to stop working
<Rprp> Omfg :(
<Allz> soundray mybe cause the other computer far away
<Allz> :S
<Rprp> It says again i need the plugin
<Rprp> :/
<Arwen> craigbass1976, does your still work?
<Arwen> craigbass1976, have you tried?
<Acill> can anyone help me with a Edgy install issue? PPC machine (not a Mac, its a Pegasos)
<craigbass1976> Arwen, yes
<craigbass1976> Arwen, I just installed jackd with my pass
<Trixsey> I'm on an SSH connection to school, trying to run firefox.. you guys know why it doesn't work?
<Trixsey> my:~>firefox &
<Trixsey> [1]  26378
<Trixsey> my:~>
<Trixsey> (firefox-bin:26418): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Trixsey> [1]     Exit 1                        firefox
<Arwen> craigbass1976, hmm.... run sudo from the command line and see if you can enter ro0t's password
<Rprp> I installed gxine got Shockwave Flash 9.0 d78 and Java(TM) Plug-in 1.5.0_06 So, whats wrong?
<Acill> I get an error from the Open firmware prompt after its done telling me filesystem not supported
<schisms> gxine is very light too.
<betel> I need to install Kubuntu onto a just formated ext3 partition. How would I do this without the graphical installer?
<Arwen> craigbass1976, why would you ever want rootpw anyway?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT?
<soundray> Allz: I'm sorry, I've run out of time. The only thing I can suggest is that you recheck whether you've entered the command as I've given it to you.
<Elendil> Ok, i have a 7800 GT Graphix card, im getting out of sync errors on start up on ubuntu, need help fixing sync problem
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, did you configure the connection?
<schisms> try command line
<Acill> but ext3 has never been an issue with any of the other Ubuntu builds
<craigbass1976> Arwen, it would ease my transition from Fedora.
<schisms> and just log in as root there
<ColonelZarkawi> Rprp, youtube doesn't work for you?
<soundray> Allz: if it still doesn't work, download and burn the Desktop CD and try the same thing, but with 'sudo' at the beginning of that line.
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT How do I do that? I went to System>Administration>Networking, but I don't know what to do from there.
<Rprp> Youtube works
<craigbass1976> Arwen, I did sudo apt-get install jackd, and type my pass in when it asked.  Everything went
<Blind-Virus> from my above question i went to the site and can not seem to get that to work. now it is alredy mounted as i can read it and there is an icon on the desktop but i can not write to it any ideas??
<Rprp> but
<Rprp> http://mafiaway.nl/huntelaar.php <-- thats not working.
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, does ath0 show up there?  is the enable connection box checked?
<DARKGuy> the desktop install should have a mode where it just becomes command line, for people with video problems
<Rprp> How can i fix that lame probleM!/
<soundray> Allz: and, one more thing: if you have a problem, ask the channel. Don't ask for specific people and *never* msg anyone unless invited.
<Spaghetti_Knife> It shows "Wireless connection," "essid: PAN," and Address: "DHCP."
<Spaghetti_Knife> The enable connection box is checked.
<jugUT> is there an edit button?
<finchx6> was wondering if someone with a lot of patience could possibly help me out with XGL and Beryl, or Compiz.  I'm a newbie, but I've got a decent overall grasp on linux, or so I thought until I tried getting XGL to work.  I can get my sound, 3D accelerator, and everything else to work no problems... just can't figure this XGL thing out
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT What's screwed up?
<Blind-Virus> spaghetti_knife: i also had problems with wep encrytion but i founda program in the add remove part of ubuntu called wireless assistent try that it worked for me
<soundray> Allz: sticking to etiquette will help you get help.
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, is there a configure button?
<soundray> Bye!
<Rprp> I think i missed the codecs for .wmv files, how can i installed it and what do i need?
<Blind-Virus> any one know anything about writting to ntfs??
<Spaghetti_Knife> There's a "Properties" button.
<craigbass1976> Blind-Virus, only via samba
<jugUT> does it have a place to put your password in?
<Blind-Virus> craidbass1967: where do i obtain this samba?
<Blind-Virus> can i do it thru the terminal?
<Rprp> I think i missed the codecs for .wmv files, how can i installed it and what do i need?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT It doesn't seem to do anything, though.
<Rprp> ColonelZarkawi: ? :P
<Arwen> schisms, seems to depend on the graphics card...
<craigbass1976> Blind-Virus, It will only work over a network.  You're probably trying to write to an ntfs partition on your ubuntu drive, right?
<Arwen> schisms, what model do you have?
<schisms> Intel Graphics media accelerator 950I I believe
<Blind-Virus> craigbass1967: yes it is all one ahrd drive with three partitions 1 is linux two is swap and three is windows
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, turn off encryption on the router and see if it works
<jugUT> that way you know it's not your card
<DARKGuy> Anybody here has UT2004? it simply closes when I go to the Albatross level. Any ideas? nVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP8X here, no ATI.
<sorroww> how do i mount my other hard drives?
<Blind-Virus> craidbass1967: i would like to read from my windows as well as write i can alredy read tho it is mounted
<czambran81> Somebody who can help me install Ubuntu on my HP Desktop?
<Blind-Virus> czambran81
<craigbass1976> Ok, I just installed ardour the other day on another ubuntu box.  Why can't I on this one?
<craigbass1976> czambran81, What do you need?
<Rprp> I think i missed the codecs for .wmv files, how can i installed it and what do i need?
<Blind-Virus> czambran81: put in the cd make shure boot from cd is enabled in your bios and run from the disk
<schisms> Arwen, what's your's?
<czambran81> Blind-Virus and craigbass1976: Hi. In order to at least get to the install I have to add the option noacpi, but this make the installer not detect my hard drive
<Arwen> schisms, ATI X300
<Arwen> I know it sucks
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT How is the assistant going to help with encryption?
<schisms> I'm telling you, gxine is the answer.
<betel> To install, could I just cp teh whole CD to my new ext3, or is there a nice script that I could run? The graphics installer freezes.
<finchx6> Rprp: Try downloading Automatix 2 or Easy Ubuntu for something like wmv codecs
<Blind-Virus> czambran81: are you saying when you downloaded the .iso file and burnt the imige to disk and put it in it will not run form the cd??
<schisms> You could install via text mode
<craigbass1976> czambran81, can you disable it in the motherboard instead?
<LjL> !automatix | finchx6, Rprp
<ubotu> finchx6, Rprp: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Rprp about wmv | Rprp, see the private message from Ubotu
<Rprp> automatix can break my system
<Rprp> :x
<Arwen> schisms, it is - but I don't want to download 10M....
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Rprp about seveas | Rprp, see the private message from Ubotu
<schisms> Hm
<Blind-Virus> any known solutions to writting to ntfs?
<Rprp> k
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, tell me what kind of encryption you have.  I'm not sure how to configure it ig it's WPA... I'm not familiar with that
<schisms> I don't think there's much more you can do.
<schisms> Totem is just terrible.
<czambran81> craigbass1976: how do I do that?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT How do I configure it?
<Blind-Virus> spaghetti_knife: have you tried the wireless assitent
<czambran81> Blind-Virus: that is not what I mean
* d1gital says hi
<Blind-Virus> digital: you know anything about writing to ntfs filesystems?
<craigbass1976> Watch when you reboot.  You hit F1 or Del to enter setup, and shut it off there.  Wait a minute, acpi is the power management, right?
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, be more specific.  Are you talking about your wireless adapter or the wireless router
<schisms> If I were you I'd wreck my connection for a while for gxine
<czambran81> craigbass1976: yes
<sorroww> how do i mount my other hard drives?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT I'm talking about my wireless adapter.
<d1gital> !ntfs-3g | blind-virus
<ubotu> blind-virus: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<czambran81> craigbass1976:  and the only way to get the install going is by adding noacpi
<czambran81> to the installer's options
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, what kind of encryption does your wireless router have?
<craigbass1976> czambran81, then yeah, try it there.  You'll have to hunt around, as every motherboard is different.
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUt and Blind-Virus: the assistant keeps telling me that the connection failed.
<Blind-Virus> czambran81 how do i know witch version of linux i have?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUt and Blind-Virus: The computer that the router's connected to is running Windows.
<craigbass1976> czambran81, that may not work either though, so remember what you did so you can change it back
<Blind-Virus> czambran81 dapper or edgy??
<czambran81> craigbass1976: I did, but then my hard drive doesn't get detected
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUt and Blind-Virus: How do I find out what kind of encryption it has?
<craigbass1976> Blind-Virus, uname -a
<czambran81> Blind-Virus: I am trying dapper
<sorroww> can anyone help me out here?
<Blind-Virus> uname -a
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, see your router documentation and access the router through a web browser
<Arwen> schisms, err - maybe gxine works because it avoids XVideo (seems to be the error source)?
<Arwen> not a whole lot of a fix though
<craigbass1976> sorroww, man mount.  You want something like mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt
<Blind-Virus> czambran81: uname -a
<Blind-Virus> Linux TECRA-8200 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<czambran81> craigbass1976: do you see my dilemma?
<sorroww> thanx
<schisms> That's my guess.
<czambran81> Blind-Virus: I don't understand the question?
<Blind-Virus> czambran81: this came up neither of the two -->uname -a
<Blind-Virus> Linux TECRA-8200 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<craigbass1976> czambran81, Yes.  I didn't knwo you had already been into the motherboard settings.
<schisms> Hopefully beryl will get the kinks out eventually.
<finchx6> LjL: does this seveas give the same abilities (things such as wmv and mp3 codecs) as say, easy ubuntu or automatix??
<d1gital> blind-virus:  what version is it, 6.06 or 6.10?
<czambran81> craigbass1976: I actually haven't
<craigbass1976> czambran81, oh, then try it.
<czambran81> craigbass1976: I added the noacpi option to the Ubuntu installer
<sorroww> my other hd is ntfs
<Blind-Virus> digital: 6.06
<d1gital> thats dapper
<d1gital> 6.10 is edgy
<Blind-Virus> thank you digital
<czambran81> craigbass1976: I tried hunting for something tha said acpi but couldn't find it
<Arwen> schisms, hopefully - it also seems to crash multiple logins and also degrades in performance over time
<craigbass1976> sorroww, then you're out of luck without the ntfs tool for linux.  No idea what it is, as I haven't run windows in some time.
<schisms> Really?
<craigbass1976> czambran81, Don't knwo what to tell you then
<schisms> I've only just begun using it.
<czambran81> craigbass1976: thank you
<d1gital> !ntfs-3g | soroww
<ubotu> soroww: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<schisms> Hopefully it doesn't degrade.
<LjL> finchx6: Seveas' is just a repository, it contains software that can be installed via the standard APT system that's the way software gets installed in Ubuntu. look at which software it's available from it - i don't know what Automatix or EasyUbuntu actually do
<schisms> The only thing not working now is the water feature.
<schisms> But I can do without.
<schisms> Even with beryl my cpu usage is only around 2%
<czambran81> Anybody else who can help me understand why the hard-drive isn't detected by the installer?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUt and Blind-Virus It's WEP.
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUt and Blind-Virus Does that change anything?
<HymnToLife> czambran81, what exactly is the problem with it ?
<skyrunner> having problem with beryl manager, when i put select window manager if i try selecting beryl nothing happens but if i select metacity it actually does select it
<finchx6> LjL: oh, ok...  they basically just make it easier... although, like I was told here and I've read other places, they can be unstable.  Basically, it works more similar to a windows installation.  It opens asking you which components and codecs, etc you'd like installed, then after you select them, it goes through doing all of the APT through the terminal and setting things up for you afterward
<sorroww> so theres no way to mount my other hard drives?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUt and Blind-Virus What do I do if it's wep?
<Arwen> schisms, yea - I can use either X11 (slow) or OpenGL (buggy) and it works
<czambran81> HymnToLife: Unless I add the noacpi option to the ubuntu installer, and get my screen full of the following error mesage: Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP. But when I add the noacpi option to the install, my HD doesn;t get detected
<Menisk> how do i upgrade from ubuntu 5.10 to ubuntu 6.06 using the cd
<schisms> To be honest, I'm pretty much a noob.
<schisms> So I do not really know what those are.
<alexander> Does anybody here know anything about the program LMMS?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUt and Blind-Virus Help?
<LjL> finchx6: i'm afraid Automatix goes through things that are much more black magic than plain APT (which is possibly the reason why it breaks so often). and i'm not sure how that's more like Windows... Synaptic does exactly the same thing: ask you what you want installed, you select the stuff, and then it installs it ;)
<skyrunner> guys im having problem with beryl manager, when i put select window manager if i try selecting beryl nothing happens but if i select metacity it actually does select it
<Pie-rate> is there a command i can use that'll generate a keypress?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT It's WEP.
<schisms> Ah, I see.
<schisms> Me, I use X11.
<czambran81> HymnToLife: any ideas?
<Menisk> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LjL> finchx6: for codecs, getting w32codecs from the seveas repository should mostly do the trick (although for some wmv you don't even need that, and following the standard howto works)
<akk> On Edgy, I have kacpi_notify taking over my machine and I have to pull the power plug. Anyone know anything about how to shut off kacpi?
<Madpilot> skyrunner, try #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<skyrunner> k thx
<HymnToLife> czambran81, no, sorry, what I'do if I were you is just have a try at other distros
<shwag> How do I get my Xorg to run one of the "Supported Future Video Modes"
<czambran81> HymnToLife: I am already downloading OpenSUSE, but I was hoping I could get Ubuntu on it
<craigbass1976> czambran81, you could try edgy...
* Rprp sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
<czambran81> craigbass1976: I did, and I have the same problems
<ivx> hey if i have two computer running ubuntu, connected to a linksys router, how can i see the hd in the one to copy files back and forth
<econobeing> anybody know how i can get this wine shortcut to work?
<econobeing> for photoshop
<finchx6> LjL: I compared it to windows because you don't manually go through the terminal, if that makes any sense.  Personally, I've only used automatix once, on my last install, which I ended up screwing up like the 10 before that, but all I use automatix OR easy ubuntu for is just like mp3 and whatnot abilities
<czambran81> craigbass1976: I actually had to downgrade my laptop from edgy to ubuntu because of how unstable it became
<craigbass1976> czambran81, Ahh.  CentOS?  I would steer clear of Suse jsut because of the MS deal
<schisms> wine and photoshop
<czambran81> craigbass1976: GOod point. THank you
<schisms> That seems to be a bad mix.
<czambran81> craigbass1976: I will download centos then
<Spaghetti_Knife> ugUT You still there? It's WEP.
<sorroww> how do update to 6.06 without a cd?
<schisms> I'd use gimp if I were you.
<sc0tt> sorroww: got internet connection?
<econobeing> i can get it to startup if i type the commands in the terminal, but when i try to make a shortcut, no dice
<schisms> sorroww, upgrade to edgy eft
<craigbass1976> czambran81, not that suse will be any worse, I just don't trust the bahstahds at Novell now
<sorroww> i heard upgrading to that from breezy broke stuff
<czambran81> craigbass1976: neither do it, but on my desperation I forgot about it
<schisms> Any non cd upgrade is a nightmare.
<LjL> finchx6: well, actually i don't think you *have* to go through the terminal to install things from Seveas' repository (and you certainly don't for installing most of the stuff that's mentioned in the howto). i don't have Synaptic, so i'm not sure how exactly it would be done, but i'm quite sure you can add repositories from there without touching the CLI
<alexander> I need help -- when trying to configure LMMS it gives me "error: ***QTDIR must be defined, or --with-qtdir option given"
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, brb
<schisms> I recommend backing everything up and simply installing 6.10
<sorroww> id have to get the cd
<sorroww> im out of blanks
<finchx6> And if you're interested as to why I've screwed so many installs of it up, its because I can NOT get XGL and compiz to work
<sc0tt> If the machine has net access, just upgrade over the net sorroww
<sc0tt> :] 
<rastilin> Why not focus on Aiglx?
<Rasta> sup
<sorroww> how do i do that?
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT It couldn't get the IP address.
<sc0tt> sec
<Spaghetti_Knife> jugUT GRRRRRR!!!!!
<Rasta> someone knows if theres mirrors to s3 video drivers? this ones http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_Savage_driver_AMD doesnt seems to work
<finchx6> I've tried following every how-to and tutorial on the net, and either I'm a bigger idiot than I ever imagined, or these are out of date or incomplete
<Hirvinen> sorroww: Search the Ubuntu Wiki for upgrade instructions.
<rastilin> sorroww, Actually the net update tends to fail and stuff up your system. They've made too many changes in the latest version.
<sc0tt> sorroww: http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-606-dapper-drake-to-ubuntu-10-edgy-eft.html
<finchx6> I don't know anything about AIGLX...  I'm hardcore newbie
<sc0tt> rastilin: i've upgrade six machines without issue
<sc0tt> upgraded*
<sorroww> thanx scott
<LjL> finchx6: see, here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-155b53308911d4d3869b3650856a41550f57f891 it gives an example with precisely the seveas repository - no command line
<akk> sorroww: Be sure to back up the whole system (preferably copy it to another partition) before doing an upgrade.
<alexander> I don't wan't to spam, but I do need help
<sc0tt> I'd agree to that
<alexander> I need help -- when trying to configure LMMS it gives me "error: ***QTDIR must be defined, or --with-qtdir option given"
<akk> (Good idea even for a clean install)
<sc0tt> backups are priceless
<sorroww> i jsut did a fresh install of 5.10
<econobeing> "wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Adobe/Photoshop\ 7.0/Photoshop.exe" <-- that works in the terminal, but not when i make a launcher/shortcut
<schisms> You really should consider updating.
<sorroww> i hear going from 5.10 to 6.10
<sc0tt> oh
<sc0tt> don't go directly
<QwertyM> I installed nvidia-beta drivers thro apt, did a nvidia-xconfig, rebooted, installed beryl and emerald packs, now when I restarted GDM and passed 'beryl' in terminal, it says No composite extension
<sc0tt> goto 6.06 first
<sc0tt> then to edgy after
<QwertyM> am on edgy
<Rasta> econobeing, forget wine for ps
<Blind-Virus> anybody in here know how to get ntfs-3g to work?
<sorroww> schisms: i am
<schisms> good
<gr0k3m> im am trying to compile ndiswrapper and make says it can't find stdio.h etc... what package provides these files?
<Arwen> gah.... beryl + fullscreen = slow - anyone else have this problem?
<sorroww> alright
<QwertyM> Blind-Virus, follow this, pretty easy --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<alexander> I need help -- when trying to configure LMMS it gives me "error: ***QTDIR must be defined, or --with-qtdir option given"
<Blind-Virus> thanks qwertym
<schisms> What's your ram+processor speed?
<HymnToLife> gr0k3m, do you have build-essential ?
<schisms> Probably the culprits.
<sorroww> how do i update?
<finchx6> Ljl: yeah, I had to use the repositories in one of the how-to's I was following trying to get XGL to actually work.  The only thing is that I'm not sure where I'd find things like mp3 abilities
<schisms> You should just download the live cd.
<QwertyM> I installed nvidia-beta drivers thro apt, did a nvidia-xconfig, rebooted, installed beryl and emerald packs, now when I restarted GDM and passed 'beryl' in terminal, it says No composite extension
<QwertyM> :(
<LjL> Ubotu, tell finchx6 about mp3 | finchx6, see the private message from Ubotu
<sorroww> i dont have any blanks
<gr0k3m> Hymn: it would appear not... apt-getting....
<sc0tt> sorroww: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<gr0k3m> at
<gr0k3m> ta
<kuto> hi
<LjL> finchx6: the relevant packages are mentioned on there. you can install them with apt-get from the console, or from synaptic, or whatever you like
<kuto> is there someone using anjuta?
<sorroww> is this how ? sudo apt-get upgrade
<bayzider> How do I make a bootable cd
<sc0tt> you can do it that way sorroww
<sorroww> alright
<schisms> It
<jugUT> Spaghetti_Knife, do you have the network-manager package installed?
<schisms> *It's quite glitchy though.
<alexander> I need help -- when trying to configure LMMS it gives me "error: ***QTDIR must be defined, or --with-qtdir option given"
<keeganX> bayzider: are you burning an .iso image?
<Madpilot> !upgrade | sorroww
<ubotu> sorroww: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<schisms> You should just boot it from a cd
<alexander> What does this mean?
<QwertyM> beryl: No composite extension ???
<HymnToLife> alexander, sudo apt-get build-dep lmms
<HymnToLife> assuming it's in the repos, I don't know about it
<Madpilot> !info lmms
<ubotu> lmms: Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 1543 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<alexander> ok, thanks I'll try that
<bayzider> keeganX , yes I am
<keeganX> bayzider: What burning program do you have?
<alexander> No, I don't think it's in the repos
<bayzider> right now im in the cd/dvd creator that looks like a file browser
<alexander> it didn't work
<alexander> :(
<HymnToLife> yes it is
<Arwen> !amarok | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<HymnToLife> in Universe
<Ripatouva> TU veux faire une rencontre dans ta rgion ou matter des grosses bombes sexuelles ? Viens sur http://ripatouva.ifrance.com avec dj 1500 inscrits alors qu'il a ouvert hier !! Go To SIte >> SEction photos puis rencontre !!
<alexander> Ah
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, gnomefreak, or tonyyarusso!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> HymnToLife, ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88-139-61-44.adslgp.cegetel.net]  by LjL
<Arwen> how much of KDE will I need installed to use Amarok?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<HymnToLife> that Ripatouva guy is spamming
<keeganX> bayzider: Are you on Linux right now?
<Madpilot> ah - nevermind
<Arwen> err.... what did he say?
<DBO> nauty words in french
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Arwen> DBO, translation? :-)
<DBO> nope, sorry
<bayzider> keeganX yes I am\
<LjL> babelfish is your friend
<bayzider> right now im running ubuntu
<rance> I need a recommendation for a proxy server, I'd like to use squid, but I need the x-forward-for patch for squid, anybody have a suggestion about something else that might do the same as squid + x-forward-for
<Arwen> I think the ops here are too ban-happy though
<keeganX> bayzider: alright download gnomebaker - sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Arwen> anyway, anyone know about how much of KDE I'll need installed to use amarok?
<sorroww> thanx a lot
<Madpilot> Arwen, for spammers? Meh.
<Arwen> keeganX, use K3B
<Renan_s2> Arwen, just the KDE base is needed to run Amarok
<Arwen> Madpilot, well, I have no idea what he said...
<dabaR> Arwen: 33%
<keeganX> arwen: I believe he is using gnome
<Renan_s2> kdelibs, QT and a few related stuff
<Arwen> keeganX, use it anyway, gnomebaker is nothing
<keeganX> bayzider: Then go to tools>Burn CD Image
<HymnToLife> Arwen, just apt-get Amarok, it will install all you need to run it
<sorroww> wow... over 1000 files...
<Arwen> HymnToLife, I know - I just wanted to know before I attempted because I have a dialup-related issue
<dougb> does anyone know how to configure a wireless card by the command line interface?
<sorroww> thanx alot for your help guys
<HymnToLife> dougb, man iwconfig
<Arwen> lessee... about 22 dependencies, amounting to 52.5M
<Arwen> 42.5*
<kuto> is there someone using anjuta??
<bayzider> at what speed?
<HymnToLife> !anyone | kuto
<ubotu> kuto: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Arwen> huh, I actually need more dependencies to run amarok than k3b
<keeganX> bayzider: whatever default is
<alexander> Ok...now I have another error. I tried to switch the repo to universe and it gave me this error: 'http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt' is not known on line 31 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<sorroww> im watching pirates of silicon valley
<alexander> It also gave me this one: The list of sources could not be read.
<kuto> hi, what is packages are needed to compile, build and run c++ programs with anjuta?
<alexander> What's up with that?
<Arwen> alexander, print sources.list to pastebin
<HymnToLife> alexander, you made a mistake in your sources.list, pastebin it and we'll tell you how to fix it
<bayzider> thanks for all your help =)
<alexander> sorry...but what is pastebin?
<finchx6> Ljl: thanks for the links.  I'm going to have to format my linux partition and reinstall later anyway, so I'll be using this instead...  Although could you possibly help me with some questions concerning XGL and compiz, or AIGLX???
<keeganX> bayzider: np
<HymnToLife> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bayzider> Now I have another question. How do I find out what video card I have?
<con-man> how can I have beryl and gkrellm load on startup/
<con-man> ?
<HymnToLife> bayzider, lspci
<LjL> finchx6: i don't think so, i've never used those
<eegore> what is the commands line to create a user with directory?
<Arwen> con-man, add em in system > prefs > sessions > startu
<Arwen> statup*
<bayzider> hymntolife : just type that into the terminal?
<HymnToLife> eegore, sudo useradd -m user_name
<keeganX> bayzider: yes
<Arwen> !pastebin | alexander
<ubotu> alexander: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<finchx6> i had it up and going for a short time period, and fell in love with the cube desktop
<con-man> Arwen: ty
<Arwen> finchx6, cube is over-rated... and I can't seem to figure out how to get a 6-sided cube
<BlindVirus> just wanted to stop back into the chat and thank everyone for there help on reading and writting to ntfs file systems thank you!!
<eegore> what does the -m switch do
<Arwen> finchx6, say, have you had any issues with fullscreen video on beryl/compiz?
<alexander> so how do I get to sources.list?
<HymnToLife> eegore, tells useradd to create the user's home dir, it sdoesn't by default
<Arwen> alexander, it's in /etc/apt
<hanasaki> running edgy.. 6.10   the tilda key wont show in gnome... its fine on a virtual terminal.
<finchx6> arwen, I'm in here trying to get help because I have yet to get it working and STAY working... so I guess you could say I've had a LOT of issues.. lol
<Arwen> eegore, and if you don't do that, when you try to login, it'll crash because without a home, it reverts to /root
<hanasaki> running edgy.. 6.10   the tilda key wont show in gnome... its fine on a virtual terminal. / shift has no effect for this key
<Arwen> finchx6, :-)
<Arwen> finchx6, I have issues with video... especially fullscreen video
<bayzider> ok it told me alot can some one help me in finding the right windows drivers for these parts now at this website http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/devices.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&SystemID=DIM_PNT_P4_CEL_2400&os=WW1&osl=EN
<gr0k3m> gah! no matter what version of ndiswrapper i use I always get Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode4.fw" in dmesg
<Arwen> gah, my mem spiked to 263M
<finchx6> And the cube desktop may be overrated to most, but when you're sitting here with a single 15" flat panel monitor setup, and you're a graphics artist...  it really comes in handy
<alexander> !pastebin # The above lines were generated automatically by EasyUbuntu 3.02 Release
<alexander> # The rest of your sources.list follows
<alexander> # #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<alexander> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<alexander> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<alexander> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin # The above lines were generated automatically by EasyUbuntu 3.02 Release - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<akk> What would be a good mailing list or forum to ask about kacpi in edgy? I'm not seeing anything that looks like kernel/acpi people would hang out there.
<alexander> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<alexander> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<alexander> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<HymnToLife> !pastebin | alexander
<ubotu> alexander: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alexander> ## repository.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<alexander> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-101-9-195.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by LjL
<cntb> meaning what arwen
<bayzider> this was the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36188/
<Arwen> cntb, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-101-9-195.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by LjL
<cntb> about mem spike
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Arwen> cntb, my mem usage spiked
<h08817> ok well i just installed ubuntu hoary edition its old i know  but im limited on space and i installed the server edition. Can anyone help me build it up? I only want a desktop and internet those are my only requirements but im not sure how to do that.
<Arwen> but I think that's the shared mem speaking...
<Arwen> h08817, install xserver (or whatever its called)
<h08817> what is that?
<cntb> firefox how many tabs ?
<Arwen> h08817, oh wait... just install ubuntu-desktop
<Arwen> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<h08817> Arwen, i don't have internet
<h08817> Arwen, i have a wireless netgear usb
<Arwen> h08817, err... you're kinda outta luck - download the alt install CD and add it to your apt sources
<Arwen> then run that command
<Arwen> h08817, btw, use ethernet, it's ages ahead of wifi
<bayzider> please =) ?
<Piet> hehe, nice one. http://ln-s.net/GTn
<HymnToLife> Arwen, alternate CD in Hoary, hmm ?
<h08817> Arwen, o yes and im going to do that in like 2 seconds?
<hanasaki> anyone know why the shift key wont work.. but jsut for the ` and tilda above it?
<Arwen> h08817, there's no fast way
<Arwen> h08817, I'm on dialup, I'd know
<h08817> so whats the plan
<h08817> what do i need to do?
<Arwen> so please don't give me that shit (no offense to ops)
<h08817> the main thing is i need a bigger hd but.....
<Arwen> h08817, you either need to leech someone's internet and download it or order a dapper CD from shipit
<finchx6> i heard soon they were going to be adding edgy to shipit as well
<nextstate> anybody having trouble getting linux 2.6.19 to boot? I'm wondering if has to do with the new sata drivers.
<Arwen> finchx6, that's a lie
<LjL> finchx6: doubt it
<DBO> Arwen, none taken but saying ops does ping me, I dont care that much but if you dont mind =)  Anyhow good work in here =)
<HymnToLife> Arwen, you n00b, I downloaded my 14 Sarge CDs on dialup :p
<Arwen> HymnToLife, lol
<h08817> Arwen, whats dapper going to do for me?
<Arwen> HymnToLife, pssh - I warezed (no offense) the Star Wars trilogy on dialup (in lossless too!)
<Arwen> h08817, nothing, its just that you can't order older ones
<finchx6> really???  It was in a forum, so of course I had to quote the idiot that didn't know what he's talking about, but...  possibly when they release the next version it will get moved down to shipit
<finchx6> lol
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I install Flash?
<h08817> Arwen, true
<HymnToLife> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h08817> i did install the full version of hoary on my larger hd with windows and i got the grub 17 error so that put me to a half
<Arwen> finchx6, dapper won't get unshipped til its update cycle is over
<cmweb> Is any one familiar with ppp?
<HymnToLife> btw h08817 did you try Etch as I recommended you ?
<Arwen> h08817, half what?
<DBO> Arigato, btw, I have seen Edgy shipit CD's at UDS, dont know if they are going to make it to shipit or not though, but at the least they have SOME CD's and covers slips to go with
<finchx6> ah... so thats how they decide on it
<h08817> arwen
<Arwen> h08817, you might want a different version of linux though
<h08817> Arwen, wrong spelling i meant to say it put me to a halt
<LjL> !anyone | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cmweb> I want to make a dialup link placed on my desktop so i can easly dialup
<Arwen> h08817, ah
<motin> please help my keyboard is not working this is critical
<Arwen> h08817, how much disk space do you have?
<cmweb> ljl, you were dieing to do that wernt you?
<h08817> HymnToLife, i checked it out but it didn't work
<LjL> cmweb: not really, i'm just amused by the fact that you never seem to learn anything.
<h08817> arwen
<Arwen> cmweb, sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp or kppp
<h08817> Arwen, i only have 1.3GB
<Arwen> !enter > h08817
<motin> this        iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiss   i rrrrrrrrrrrr tttttttttttating plllllesaa hhhhhelp'
<Arwen> h08817, err.... try something like gentoo
<Arwen> h08817, ubuntu is not for you
<Arwen> motin irtating?
<motin> iiiii can     ooooonnnlly
<h08817> Arwen, well im new
<LjL> motin: a second, i'll find you the relevant bug report
<finchx6> Just out of curiousity, if anyone could help me out with what I actually came in here about...  the whole XGL, or AIGLX problems.  All the tutorials and how-to's I attempt, result in me having to format and reinstall ubuntu.  Is there any easier way of installing this rather than the typical walk-throughs of it??
<cmweb> arwen, i cant use kppp, it wants a login script and i dont know the commands for my dialup server. Isnt gnome-ppp the one already installed? I want to place a shortcut to dialup on the desktop
<HymnToLife> h08817, did you try DEbian ?
<motin> wrrrrrrrrite on repeattttttttttt
<Arwen> h08817, you need a version of linux designed for old hardware (how is it you have a 1.3G disk?)
<h08817> HymnToLife, yes and it croaked on some step
<motin> thhhhannnnnnnk yooou
<Arwen> cmweb, no, gnome-ppp is not installed default
<LjL> motin: https://launchpad.net/bugs/39315
<HymnToLife> you're definitely out of luck...
<h08817> Arwen, i have just had this small disk when i had win98 long ago
<cmweb> arweb, will it do the shortcut?
<motin> ccheckingggggg oooouuuuut thxxxxxx ljllll
<Arwen> cmweb, yea, you need to go to apps > internet > gnome-ppp and manually add it though
<h08817> HymnToLife, yeah i think so but i did get ubuntu installed on my hd that is 160GB with windows
<cmweb> ok, thanks arwen
<cntb> exact path to kernel sources
<Arwen> h08817, heh - try damn small linux, gentoo, slackware, or some other minimal version
<h08817> HymnToLife, but i got the grub 17 error
<LjL> motin: make sure you install all updates, for starters. besides that, that bug report has a few suggestions... none of them appears to solve it for everyone though :-\
<Arwen> cntb, ?
<Pie-rate> I think my ping times in most games went up very substantially when i switched to linux. is linux networking better than windows?
<Arwen> Pie-rate, kinda and kinda not
<w30> cmweb, can't you customize the login scripts in kppp? If you can't install a program called Xisp and you can
<Arwen> Pie-rate, make sure your MTU/MRU are set right
<Pie-rate> Arwen: explain?
<motin> i willlll bbbbbbbbbbtuuttt it is nooooooooot tttttthee rrrighhhhhht buuggg
<Pie-rate> MTU/MRU?
<Arwen> Pie-rate, they're just different, none is really better
<Arwen> Pie-rate, Maximum Transmittable/Recievable Unit - controls how large your packets are
<cntb> nvidia needs path to --kernel-source
<Arwen> Pie-rate, if its too high, you get fragmentation, if its too low, then you get slowness
<Arwen> cntb, /usr/src/linux-whatever I think...
<jastarafi> not sure
<Boelcke> Hi. Any thoughts on why audio might be choppy for movie playback, but fine for everything else? (Using Mplayer...)
<Pie-rate> so its possible that my ping is different due to packet size differences between windows and linux?
<ThePub> is there a web browser comparable to Konquerer that's GTK based?
<Arwen> Boelcke, 100% CPU?
<cntb> tyvm arwen
<Arwen> Boelcke, bad audio card?
<Arwen> Boelcke, low RAM?
<finchx6> thepub, not a fan of firefox??
<cntb> did updatedb && locate kernel-source
<Arwen> Boelcke, oh yea... and is DRM off?
<Boelcke> Arwen, it plays audio fine, and the hardware seems to work fine when I boot with DamnSmall Linux. I'm thinking a codec or something?
<Arwen> Boelcke, tried another media player (VLC is great)?
<w3ccv> motin, a few ideas on your problem. Holding the keys down too long - could be the repeat timer, or you are sleeping on the keyboard. Or you just plain have a bad kbd.  Unplug it, thn plug it back in, see what happens
<Boelcke> Arwen, but I'm using Mplayer, used EasyUbuntu to set it up (succesful on other machines).
<ThePub> finchx6: not that at all, not trying to offend anyone :)  FF is a slow starter and Konq is not, plus FF doesn't render pages quite as nicely ;)
<Pie-rate> gah i meant my ping times went DOWN, haha
<motin> w3ccv noottebok
<Arwen> Boelcke, anyway, is there anything different about this machine?
<yi> hello, does anyone know where I can find information on how to create a custom ubuntu livecd?
<yi> I need to make livecd's that contain a specific software package
<cmwe1> am i in?
<Boelcke> Arwen, no, not much different.  The files in question are from my own camera (no DRM). They play fine on my other UbuntuBox.
<finchx6> thepub, touche
<cmwe1> ok i am
<finchx6> lol
<motin> inittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttial press nnot rec oooooonnnly rrrreact on repppppeat
<Boelcke> Arwen, I'm going to load up VLC and see what that does...
<cmwe1> arwen, now you said that i can add a dialup link on my desktop in gnome-ppp how?
<Arwen> Boelcke, anyway, I'm not sure what's wrong - try VLC with messages on
<w3ccv> motin, plug in a keyboard and see if it still presists. Have you tried a cold shutdonw and repeat
<Arwen> cmwe1, you have it installed? then right-click the link in the apps menu and choose "add to desktop"
<w3ccv> s/repeat/reboot/
<motin> w3ccv yesx2
<w3ccv> motin, sounds likeyou need a new keyboard
<cmwe1> Thanks!!!!
<motin> notebook
<Arwen> cmwe1, if you have a weird winmodem, make sure to configure it
<motin> itisnot hw - sis sw
<w3ccv> motin  most notebooks have a keyboard jack on the back
<cmwe1> its connected right now
<haary> yi, did you try http://www.livedistro.org/resources/software/build-tools/mybuntu----custom-ubuntu-live-cd-build-scripts?PHPSESSID=863bd40d86bb0c51628283d47c90c61a ?
<motin> w33cccccccv yes tried
<motin> no sol
<Arwen> does anyone here want to give their opinion on dedicated sound cards? are they necessary?
<bobbie__4> i like ubuntu
<w3ccv> motin, if you're it's software, then it is the repeat times.  Reset it.
<slinky_> Hello, I am running Dapper, I added Glade 2.12.1 using add/remove ... but when i run it i have no help, can't anyone help me get help :)
<finchx6> well, I think I'm going to go see if I can reinstall edgy AGAIN and see if I can possibly get xgl up without having to format again
<yi> haary: thanks for the link, but unfortunately the site that it links to is down =/
<bobbie__4> Arwen , sound cards are good, stay away from unsound cards
<Arwen> bobbie__4, unsound?
<finchx6> arwen...  i've found they're not necessary but helpful..  lol
<bobbie__4> yeah, unstable. you don't want an unstable card.
<Arwen> ok - sound card = optional, are graphics cards a necessity (not integrated)?
<Arwen> bobbie__4, such as?
<akk> Arwen: Depends on how good your motherboard card is. Some of them are awful, but a lot are good enough if you're not an audiophile.
<bobbie__4> a psychotic card, or a homocidal card. Those are bad cards
<Arwen> akk, ok - and graphics?
<haary> yi, forget the link, it is broken, try http://uck.sourceforge.net/ instead
<finchx6> arwen: i'm running a 256mb nvidia 7800 card that runs beautifully as soon as I install the drivers for it
<Arwen> finchx6, think I can get along with software rendering or integrated?
<akk> Arwen: Depends -- I hear the intel mobo chips are pretty good under Linux, but most others probably aren't.
<Arwen> akk, ok
<finchx6> you should be ok...
<Arwen> last thing - integrated vs dedicated network card?
<motin_tty> aha
<finchx6> either
<Arwen> finchx6, with software rendering?
<motin_tty> here from tty the keyboard works great
<bobbie__4> Arwen on a serious note, I love my Sound Blaster Audigy LS.
<jj_> Hello
<motin_tty> damn this keyboard problem
<motin_tty> w3cc
<Arwen> bobbie__4, never had a system with a real sound card for comparison, lol
<motin_tty> do you have any ideas to what is wrong?
<bobbie__4> I'm using the digital audio output and feeding the via a coax into my Sony receiver
<Boelcke> Arwen, RE: choppy sound in video: I tried VLC, and on the first .AVI file I played, I get perfect audio, but no video!!!  Sigh.
<motin_tty> gnome is totally ignoring the initial key-press
<felixjet3> compiz works with aixgl ? or need xgl ?
<akk> Arwen: Anything works fine for networking, onboard is fine as long as linux recognizes it.
<Arwen> Boelcke, what does the messages window say?
<Boelcke> Messages full of errors, including a Computer too slow? question.
<finchx6> arwen, they can make an amazing difference if linux can just take full advantage of them... if not, then you won't see much difference
<jj_> Hey
<Arwen> akk, ok - sorry for saying last thing last time... but what about hardware raid vs software?
<slinky_> Hello, I am running Dapper, I added Glade 2.12.1 using add/remove ... but when i run it i have no help, can't anyone help me get help
<motin_tty> only the simulated repeated keypresses due to holding of the key is recognized!
<finchx6> like, I could take my SB live 5.1 card out, and use onboard sound, and not see a difference in ubuntu
<w3ccv> motin_tty, my guess is you have a bad keyboard, they are not too sturdy, how does it work if you boot into wozdurz
<akk> Arwen: I'm no help on that one. I think they're pretty different but I don't use raid at all.
<Boelcke> Arwen, a lot of "late picture skipped" errors, and "more than 5 seconds of video skipped..."
<w3ccv> s/sozdurz/woddurz/
<motin_tty> w3ccv - i am using the keyboard right now
<motin_tty> it is nothing wrong with it
<akk> Arwen: I think I vaguely remember being told that linux software raid was better than most hardware raid, but I couldn't tell you why
<Arwen> Boelcke, hrmm.... where is the video located?
<quadrata> Arwen: hardware raid is always prefereable to software raid
<quadrata> akk: incorrect
<Arwen> akk, CPU is probably more powerful than the chip
<w3ccv> motin_tty, then there is no problem
<motin_tty> it is something wrong with the way gnome handles the key inputs
<Arwen> on the cheap RAID cards
<motin_tty> come on...
<slinky_> I can't seem to find help files for Glade, it there something i should add using synaptic?
<motin_tty> i cannot use my keyboard in gnome!
<motin_tty> of course there is something wrong
<jj_> I'm sorry to hear that
<Music_Shuffle1> motin_tty, can you use it in KDE?
<motin_tty> it is not hw-related but sw-related
<akk> It wasn't so much the speed, I think, but that they were doing different things, and linux sw raid was more flexible. Or something.
<jj_> \join ubuntu
<jj_> \join #ubuntu
<motin_tty> Music_Sh... i guess havent tried
<motin_tty> it stopped working 3 hours ago in gnome
<slinky_> motin_tty: what keyboard
<Music_Shuffle1> Try it, if its still an error, its the board.
<w3ccv> motin_tty, sounds like yo know the answer
<motin_tty> slinky all keyboards
<quadrata> akk: I would think that would depend on the hardware - but software raid takes a hit on system performance
<Arwen> akk, its software - software can do anything if the programmer is good
<motin_tty> the notebook integrated and attached usb keyboards
<Boelcke> Arwen, video in a subfolder in home.  Again, it plays fine in damnsmalllinux, so it's got to be some setup/driver/codec issue, right?
<jj_> hey
<slinky_> motin_tty: did you try turning it off and on
<motin_tty> ~yes
<akk> Arwen: And if the programmer isn't good, it might do just about anything ...
<jj_> can anyone read this ?
<motin_tty> cold reboot
<tonyyarusso> jj_: yes
<slinky_> i can read it
<jj_> oh
<jj_> thanks
<Arwen> akk, true
<finchx6> alright.... I'm off to screw up another install.  I'll probably be back
<Arwen> Boelcke, what video output mode have you selected? Try XVideo then OpenGL then X11
<jj_> Well, does anyone have time to answer a somewhat simple question
<slinky_> I am having problems with help files in many programs, F1 does nothing, any ideas
<rogue780> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Music_Shuffle1> !askaquestion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about askaquestion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jj_> I am tryign to get
<Music_Shuffle1> HAH! Got it.
<Boelcke> Arwen, OK...
<jj_> postgresql to work
<Music_Shuffle1> jj_, that was for you btw ;P
<Arwen> Boelcke, it's in settings > Video > output if you're confused
<jj_> and I go into the shell
* slinky_ presses F1, can someone help me please
<jj_> the postgresql help file says I should type
<I_hate_spyware> hi
<jj_> createdb mydb
<jj_> and if I get this error message
<motin_tty> please
<Arwen> the one thing I found out about linux was that my good old viruses didn't run - but then I discovered wine and all is well!
<I_hate_spyware> im looking for a userfrendly ubatun server web isntaller so i can have a http server and a ftp server
<motin_tty> my computer is rendered useless with a working keyboard
<jj_> createdb: could not connect to database postgres: FATAL:  role "jj" does not exist
<slinky_> i have read everything i can find for a month now and I can't get help when i press F1 in many applications, any ideas
<Boelcke> Arwen, yes, I tried all three, all showed stuck on the first frame of video, and played the audio fine.  I do have a new observation though...
<Arwen> Boelcke, hmm?
<Boelcke> Arwen, every time I play it, the SysMon is showing 100% CPU.
<pradeep> I_hate_spyware, do you mean ubuntu server?
<Arwen> Boelcke, ah.... hrmm... do you have video overlay and dma enabled?
<jj_> then I do not have the user permissions set up correctly for running postgres
<I_hate_spyware> like i want to start a ftp server and http
<yi> haary: can you speak at all to the quality of those scripts?
<nybble> howdy
<yi> haary: have they worked well for you?
* nybble needs a good ubuntu quickstart script...
<Boelcke> Arwen, this is on an old P3, and the messages are suggesting that the CPU is overloaded.  Sysmon shows 100%. Checking overlay & dma...
<Music_Shuffle1> You...overloaded the CPU using Ubuntu?
<Boelcke> Arwen, I think I have DMA enabled, what do you mean by overlay?
<haary> yi. i didn't try them, but it's looking promising
<Arwen> Boelcke, video overlay, passes video directly to your graphics card
<Arwen> could just be your cpu though - what codecs are your file in?
<I_hate_spyware> .
<pradeep> !server | I_hate_spyware
<ubotu> I_hate_spyware: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<I_hate_spyware> but i want a gui
<tokeman> how do I get eggdrop to work?......
<Boelcke> Arwen, using_dma=1 (on).  Er, you're losing me on the video directly to the graphics card.  How can I check that?
<beg1689> hey guys, quick question
<pradeep> I_hate_spyware, you could just install desktop ubuntu then, and use the kernel meant for the server
<Arwen> Boelcke, if you haven't changed your settings, its probably on
<beg1689> i have only every used one linux dist, fedora core, is ubuntu a lot better?
<Boelcke> Arwen, by the way, thanks for the help & advice... ;)
<Arwen> Boelcke, what format is your video (don't say avi - what codec?)
<Arwen> Boelcke, pssh... nobody answers my questions so I have lots of timee, lol
<I_hate_spyware> um not the best with knowing my way around linux
<pradeep> beg1689, it depends ... you could give it a try :)
<slinky_> where can i find documentation for Glade 2.12.1
<beg1689> well in that case... whats the best way to shrink a partition in linux :)
<Boelcke> Arwen, I've got AVI files from Canon cameras, and MOV files from a Panasonic camera.  I'm not sure what codec, but both kinds have choppy video.
<Arwen> Boelcke, if its in H.264 or some other high CPU codec, could just be your CPU
<kurisutofuaa> How do I mount my iPod in Edgy amd64?
<Arwen> Boelcke, try running the command "file videoname" - they might actually be lossless video
<yi> is there an equivalent of /etc/version for ubuntu?
<yi> how do I find out what version of ubuntu a system is running
<pradeep> I_hate_spyware, the desktop ubuntu is easy enough to set up FTP and HTTP servers ...
<Arwen> yi, /etc/debian-release
<sanityx> I'm having a really strange problem. No matter what wireless network I'm connected to, B, G, or otherwise, no matter what the source is, I can't ever download anything faster than 20 KB/s under linux.
<I_hate_spyware> k how whold i do this
<yi> Arwen: great, thanks!
<sanityx> I download the same thing from the same site under windows, and its works at full speed. So its not an issue with the source.
<Arwen> yi, oh wait... that's not it
<yi> Arwen: what is it then?
<Arwen> yi, one sec...
<Arwen> yi, /etc/debian_version
<pradeep> !download | I_hate_spyware
<ubotu> I_hate_spyware: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Boelcke> Arwen, I guess I'm still stick on the fact that damnsmalllinux plays the videos ok, though I don't know what codec it uses (I'd like to know!)
<I_hate_spyware> the cd cam in the mail
<I_hate_spyware> i got the cd
<Arwen> Boelcke, toss the command "file videofilename.avi" into a terminal
<Boelcke> Arwen, file mvi_0084.avi yields: mvi_0084.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 640 x 480, 30.00 fps, video: Motion JPEG, audio: uncompressed PCM (mono, 11024 Hz)
<jj_> Who would be able to answer a question on how to setup PostgreSQL in Ubuntu?
<slinky_> !Glade
<Arwen> Boelcke, there we go - MJPEG 0 badly supported
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Glade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<I_hate_spyware> oh i got a nother problem
<Boelcke> Arwen the MOV files say Apple QuickTime movie (unoptimized).
<pradeep> I_hate_spyware, what's stopping you? :) install it ...
<Arwen> Boelcke, the MOVs must be in Sorenson - try playing them?
<I_hate_spyware> i tryed to install this thing but on my mac i got a wigte screen with a error on on a ibook g3
<motin_> back again in gnome with a working keyboar
<kurisutofuaa> How do I mount my iPod in Edgy amd64?
<motin_> wow one is really left out in the blue without a working keyboard!
<I_hate_spyware> be right back
<motin_> i found a serious flaw in X-Chat
<motin_> it doesnt allow sending messages with the mouse!
<Boelcke> Arwen, the MOVs play choppy in mplayer.  Trying now in VLC...
<motin_> i used dasher to construct a help-call - but couldnt send it
<motin_> where is the Send-button?
<I_hate_spyware> back
<Boelcke> Arwen, VLC gave great audio, but only 3 or 4 total frames of video shown.  Messages full of "late picture skipped, dropping frame, slow CPU?"
<Arwen> Boelcke, probably slow CPU - sorenson is similar to H264 in that way
<Arwen> do you have a faster computer (they may be MJPEG too)?
* Myria noticed that ubuntu doesn't have a 32 bit libgmp in 64 bit ubuntu
<I_hate_spyware> ill be right back ill get my ibook
<Arwen> Myria, 64bit not ready for end users ye
<I_hate_spyware> and the cd
<Arwen> Boelcke, I gotta go to sleep... sorry for being unable to fix
* Myria got it to work by compiling it herself and modifying gmp.h to have both the x86-32 and x86-64 definitions
<slinky_> i finally found it, http://glade.gnome.org/ for anyone who might be interested
<QwertyM> omg beryl's flame effect is too cool o.O
<akk> Lots of 32-bit stuff is missing in 64-bit -- like whatever libs google earth needs. :-(
<willian> holas
* rjian ubuntu is rocking on different server.. :)
<Myria> i guess fedora core is better for that then
<akk> Yes, I hear FC can handle 64+32 bit pretty well.
<akk> I should try it sometime.
<Pelo> damit
<Pelo> my dvd-rw won't stay closed
<necrodrako> in ubuntu is there a program for opening rar files?
<Pelo> is there some sort of process viewer that I can use to monitor what keeps opening it ?
<Pelo> necrodrako,  yes,  look for rar in synaptic
<yi> what is the X configuration utility called in ubuntu?
<yi> I am running ubuntu in parallels and am having a little trouble with the video resolution
<akk> Pelo: you could run lsof | grep /dev/whatever in a loop
<Pelo> yi,   xserver-xorg
<Pelo> akk  , seems a bit over my head
<Pie-rate> yi, vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> what does the waterver stand for ?
<akk> Pelo: Try typing lsof | grep cdrom (or cdrw or whatever the device's name is) and see what it gives you
<kurisutofuaa> necrodrako, http://www.ricardocabello.com/?postid=247 here is a helpful site
<y3it221_klce> is Lynx the cmd-line browser?
<QwertyM> y3it221_klce, yeah
<QwertyM> its pretty nice to look with sometimes :D
<lemonsCC> yes
<lemonsCC> its interesting to say the least
<Music_Shuffle1> Lynx drives me nuts personally. xD
<lemonsCC> lol
<lemonsCC> w3m?
<Pelo> how do I get cron to list it's operations ?
<akk> links works a little better than lynx, usually
<y3it221_klce> QwertyM: i am working on customizing the Debian live CD(Minimal live cd- 48MB), any suggestions????
<lemonsCC> isnt links ancient?
<QwertyM> erm nopes
<QwertyM> ii dunno :p
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: not possible
<QwertyM> links2 is new I tinks
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: the minimal install is more than that
<y3it221_klce> lemonsCC: we can customize the Ubuntu live CD, why not debian
<Therealmadhatter> hey whats the best way to dual boot between windows and linux
<QwertyM> grub^^
<Pelo> grub
<Therealmadhatter> is there a tut i should foolow i already have windows installed
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: i was talking about ubuntu minimal install...its 300megs
<HymnToLife> Therealmadhatter, nothing special to do, just install Ubuntu
<frogzoo> Therealmadhatter: have a separate partition for windows, best if it's not the first partition
<HymnToLife> (hoho, I'm a great poet :p)
<Therealmadhatter> i ahve to partitons
<Therealmadhatter> hwo do i swicth between the 2
<y3it221_klce> lemonsCC: ok, we were talking about the install Cd, not the liveCD?
<necrodrako> also
<necrodrako> is there a more stable skype
<y3it221_klce> lemonsCC: i mean u
<necrodrako> often during voice calls my skype input dies
<I_hate_spyware> um isit ok to install ubutub on a g3 ibook with about 250 mb of ram and im going t o erace the 10gb hard drive
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: you want a 50 meg liveCD?
<necrodrako> but i still hear the other party
<Therealmadhatter> hwo to i set up grup
<lemonsCC> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<y3it221_klce> lemonsCC: i already have it, i want to add packages, but i am not sure what i should be adding to make it work better, i mean those drivers and all that
<I_hate_spyware> !live cd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<feryana> is possible to deactivate a keyboard (I have a keyboard plugged to a laptop and I would like to deactivate laptop's integrated keyboard!!!!
<kwood> Is it possible to install LAMP with the ubuntu graphical features upon installation? ie LAMP + the features of  ubuntu install
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: what packages? you could use aptitude to do a fake install and see what the dependencies are...
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: man aptitude will tell you how
<rexbron> kwood: Install a lamp and then install ubuntu-desktopp?
<kwood> rex: would that be difficult? I have both the desktop and install cd..
<y3it221_klce> lemonsCC: thanks i will try it
<lemonsCC> sudo aptitude -s <package> will simulate the install
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: just note what is needed and add it to the liveCD
<tim167> how do I make a usb trackball ('marble mouse') work after plugging it in ?
<jw> Hello everyone :)
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: actually sudo isnt needed so just "aptitude -s <package>
<lemonsCC> !hi | jw
<ubotu> jw: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<y3it221_klce> lemonsCC: ok, got it thank you, can u give me some linkss
<tim167> never mind, trackball works now, it took 40 seconds to become active
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: man page for aptitude >> http://nixdoc.net/man-pages/Linux/man1/aptitude.1.html
<jw> I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy, can someone direct me to where I can setup my soundblaster sound card please?
<rexbron> kwood: Do the lamp server install then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<rexbron> kwood: I am pretty sure that ubuntu desktop depends on things like X,org
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: liveCD customization >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<jw> I just formatted Windows XP Pro, I got tired of the viruses and system instability
<rexbron> leme check
<kwood> rexbron: so i would use the server install then run the install of u desktop?
<y3it221_klce> lemonsCC: but first i need to unzip the squashFS on the live CD, is it same for Ubuntu and Debian
<feryana> jw very good idea!!!
<jw> feryana, :) thanks
<rexbron> kwood: ubuntu-desktop depends on xorg, so you should be set for GUI's
<feryana> jw I have only Ubuntu on my system almost a year ago
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: i couldn't say for sure...ubuntu is debian based, so should be
<y3it221_klce> lemonsCC: ok i will try
<rexbron> kwood: leme check with a friend
<rexbron> kwood: hes done this before
<y3it221_klce> lemonsCC: thanks a  lot
<kwood> rexbron: alright thanks
<akk> jw: Why breezy, out of curiosity? Not that there's anything wrong with it.
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: just use a cd-rw so you can test it and reburn if it doesnt work
<lemonsCC> ] P
<lemonsCC> =P
<feryana> jw Media Center is even worst, one of my customers has it and it gives more problems and has more bugs lmao
<akk> (breezy is actually the last ubuntu that runs reasonably on my laptop, so maybe it's not a bad idea)
<rexbron> kwood: darn, he is asleep
<kwood> hmm
<kwood> alright
<rexbron> kwood: but you should be fine
<jw> akk, I  downloaded the latest version of Ubuntu and tryed installing it but once it got to the CD bootup screen, everything is black and my monitor would just shutdown (standby)
<rexbron> kwood: This will give you the server funtionality with a regular desktop
<kwood> OK.. nasically waht I was looking for is a quick and dirty LAMP then being able to learn etc... and would like the ubuntu graphical interface to help me out
<kwood> installation etc.
<sysrage> anybody have a problem where only a few seconds of a flash video will play at a time?
<feryana> jw do you have a laptop or desktop
<akk> jw: With the live CD? A lot of people (including me) had to use the install CD, the live version didn't work in edgy on a lot of machines
<jw> feryana, Desktop :)
<akk> The edgy install does have a lot of problems, though.
<kwood> rexbron: this command? "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<feryana> jw the desktop cd didn't work good for me in my other piii comp
<rexbron> kwood: http://www.howtoforge.com/lamp_installation_ubuntu6.06
<feryana> jw why you don't downoad the install cd, and you install it from the console
<sysrage> jw: i had the same problem on this laptop, i had to disable DMA
<rexbron> kwood: that is a good tutorial
<kurisutofuaa> How do I mount my iPod?
<kwood> k thx ill check it out
<jw> akk, I was unaware that there  was an install CD? I figured the Live CD was the install CD? I tryed installing from Windows XP and a straight reboot to the CD, I got the same results
<kwood> i think i saw it for 6.10 also
<rexbron> kwood: oh ok
<rexbron> that was just google
<akk> jw: It's labeled as the "alternate install CD" or something like that -- and it gives you pretty much the same installer that breezy had.
<feryana> jw go to ubuntu..com and download the "alternative" one
<jw> sysrage, you fixed the problem I am having by disabling DMA in BIOS?
<sysrage> not in bios
<feryana> burn it and reboot you pc with the disk in the driver, and whuala :)
<rexbron> akk: Its the text based debian installer rather than ubiquity
<jw> feryana, I'll do that now :) 1 sec
<sysrage> i booted into safe mode or recovery mode or whatever they call it, edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf and added: Option          "DmaMode" "None"
<lemonsCC> jw: the live Cd is the install Cd for 6.06 and up
<feryana> I think that the name was alternative
<lemonsCC> jw: it requires 128mb of RAM tho
<feryana> let me check
<akk> rexbron: I got the text-based installer in breezy too -- was there some other way?
<lemonsCC> !lowmemory
<jw> I have 1GB of system RAM
<rexbron> akk: nope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lowmemory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lemonsCC> !low memory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about low memory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rexbron> akk: the gui installer is new
<kwood> rexbron: you think generally a 6.06 guide will go with a 6.10?
<rexbron> from edgy
<rexbron> kwood: I read it over
<I_hate_spyware> !my self
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my self - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<akk> rexbron: Yeah, some day I'd like to see it, if I ever get hardware that it runs on :-/
<I_hate_spyware> lol
<lemonsCC> akk: much has changed since 5.10
<rexbron> akk: lol best of juck
<kwood> it looks like 6.06 has a install LAMP from the boot cd... 6.10 does not have that
<rexbron> akk: luck
<HLM> !gyach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lemonsCC> akk: what hardware do you have?
<rexbron> kwood: you need to download the server install cd
<y3it221_klce> lemonsCC: can i know where can i get the extra repositories for debain?
<kwood> rexbron: but it looks like sudo apt-get update will still work
<akk> lemonsCC: laptop is a vaio sr17. The desktop is actually relatively modern and might be able to run edgy -- I haven't tried yet.
<I_hate_spyware> !how the world will end
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how the world will end - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feryana> jw
<rexbron> kwood: it will give you the dapper ubuntu-desktop (if you use dapper)
<jw> :/ I am having trouble finding the "alternative install" cd image, I've been using Windows for about 12 years now heh
<feryana> jw download from here http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: in ubuntu you need to uncomment everything in your sources list
<rexbron> kwood: you can get an edgy server install if you watn
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: you know how to do this?
<feryana> jw click on that link (do you have pc right? not mac or 64 bits
<lemonsCC> !botabuse | I_hate_spyware
<jw> feryana, PC :)
<ubotu> I_hate_spyware: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<jw> feryana, this is version 6.06? I thought 6.10 was the way to go? Since its the latest?
<kwood> rexbron: yah my spped sucks... so ill see if it works with 6.10 first before i have to wait hours lol
<feryana> ok jw then click on the link http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso and just wait, when it finishes. burn it, reboot with the cd in the drive and you will be all set
<akk> jw: Depends, 6.06 is fairly stable, .10 less so
<I_hate_spyware> i stoped i justhad to that one last thing
<rexbron> kwood: ok best of luck
<feryana> jw I don't find the link to the 6.10.. I took the link from my sign of a forum hahaha
<Music_Shuffle1> 6.06 is incredibly stable, 6.10 is stable.
<kwood> thx:)
<jw> feryana, I'm downloading that now
<lemonsCC> lol
<lemonsCC> ok
<Myria> why doesn't ubuntu support x86-32 on x86-64 like fedora
<feryana> jw the version doesn't matter at all, is important the dist (dapper drake) when you intall that you will receive the updates and you will be running 6.10 :)
<jw> The only reason I switched back to Windows XP a few months back was because I couldn't get Quake 1 to play 100% like it would on Windows
<SilentDis> hi
<I_hate_spyware> hi
<jw> feryana, I understand thanks :)
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: two links for you to check out...1) http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/125
<SilentDis> problem:  just installed the binary blob drivers from Nvidia's website, they 'work'... but as soon as I restart X or reboot the machine, they stop working.  what am I doing wrong?
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: 2) http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/148
<feryana> jw I sacrificed my favourite game (Worms Armaggedon) because I can't emulate it... but I prefer rejecting a game that running windows
<feryana> jw no problem, if you need help, you know where to come :)
<sysrage> rofl. worms owns.. i had it working in wine
<jw> feryana :)
<lemonsCC> y3it221_klce: that seems to be right up your alley
<blanky> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Image:UbuntuGates.jpg
<feryana> sysrage I tried and tried and no way :(
<blanky> hey guys in this #ubuntu channel, what have you all to say to this? http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<jw> I'm excited to see whats been improved since 5.10 Breezy, I've heard theres been some major improvments
<feryana> I got tons help but my pc doesn't want
<sysrage> fery: took a LOT of tweaking..
<bobbie__4> Linux rules, Windoze drools
<sysrage> and it was still kinda buggy, but multi would work for a little while
<lemonsCC> jw: you have 5.10 installed?
<jw> lemonCC, Yes
<tonyyarusso> blanky: It's amusing and a great discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<feryana> i know... but the stupid cd issue... impossible\
<SilentDis> problem:  just installed the binary blob drivers from Nvidia's website, they 'work'... but as soon as I restart X or reboot the machine, they stop working.  what am I doing wrong?
<I_hate_spyware> i had that worms game but before i could sue the cd broke :'(
<blanky> tonyyarusso: hahahahaha
<fwtest> hello, anyone has idea what SBUA behind a user agent mean?
<sysrage> Super Badass User Agent
<feryana> I been 2 months without playing... i freaked out but now I'm out from that drug of the little wormies :P
<lemonsCC> jw: check this out and you can see for yourself... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades#head-8f6f04846f29e7ce769e50cbfd30f0d4a301f12c
<bayzide> right now im on a ubuntu live cd. Can i move a file over to my windows partition?
<Myria> highly unlikely
<Myria> most live cd's don't have ntfs write support
<HymnToLife> unless i is formatted as FAT32 ;)
<tonyyarusso> bayzide: Giant maybe.  You can definitely take things off a Windows partition, but writing to them is very sketchy.
<I_hate_spyware> knoppix dose
<kurisutofuaa> How do I mount my iPod?
<HymnToLife> it*
<SilentDis> bayzide:  if the target is a fat32 drive, yes.  otherwise, you'd have to muck around with NTFS support... and that's REALLY a pain on a live-cd environment
<madman91> hello guys.... i got a small problem .. pastebin describes it.. http://madman91.pastebin.ca/273791   .. INSHORT it is a small execution problem.. i cant start a simple program
<lemonsCC> knoppix hat ntfs write suppport????
<Pelo> kurisutofuaa,  doesn'T it just automount ?
<I_hate_spyware> ya
<bayzide> well.... could i move the info over to say my ipod then boot into windows a simple drag and drop?>
<jw> lemonCC, Thanks for the link, I'm going to do a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.06
<madman91> bayzide: yea
<feryana> kurisutofuaa like a normal drive maybe?
<madman91> bayzide: unless your ipod is formatted with the mac filesystem
<lemonsCC> jw: fresh always works best for me.
<SilentDis> bayzide:  i was gonna recommend a key fob drive or the like, but if you can view files on your iPod like a drive, then that'll work too :)
<SilentDis> problem:  just installed the binary blob drivers from Nvidia's website, they 'work'... but as soon as I restart X or reboot the machine, they stop working.  what am I doing wrong?
<kurisutofuaa> Pelo, it doesn't want to automount
<bayzide> my ipods a fat32
<Pelo> madman91,  looks to me like you are missng a dependency, but then I am a bit of a noob when it comes to this stuff
<brussel> Is there anything special I need to do to get java installed on firefox using 6.10 desktop?
<madman91> Pelo: yea i read that libgtk thing.. but i dont know what to do
<I_hate_spyware> my thumdrive says it dosnet support ntfs filesystem i was ok then a littel bit latter i proved it wrong
<Pelo> kurisutofuaa, I am sure there is something about this in the forum
<Pelo> madman91,  install libgtk ...
<Pelo> madman91,  and the -dev package to for good measure
<feryana> brussel use the synaptics and search "java" then install the non free one (you need to have enabled multiverse)
<lemonsCC> madman91: sudo apt-get install libgtk
<kurisutofuaa> Pelo, Been looking for the last 3 hours in the forums
<SilentDis> problem:  just installed the binary blob drivers from Nvidia's website, they 'work'... but as soon as I restart X or reboot the machine, they stop working.  what am I doing wrong?
<brussel> feryana, thank you
<feryana> np
<lemonsCC> kurisutofuaa: have you read this?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071&highlight=ipod
<Pelo> kurisutofuaa,   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298530&highlight=ipod+mount
<lemonsCC> kurisutofuaa: or just use amaroK
<madman91> lemonsCC: nope.. nothing installs
* Pelo will not be getting an Ipod, they sound like way too much trouble , he'll stick with is cheapass RCA lyra
<lemonsCC> madman91: search synaptic (System > Administratin > Synaptic) for that libgtk thing
<I_hate_spyware> im about to "try" to install ubtue on my mac wish me luck
* lemonsCC thinks iPods are sexy
<Pelo> madman91,  use synaptic and search for libgtk, install what shows up
<angel12> hey guys, ive got a question that doesnt really have to do with ubuntu, more hardware based. can a bad stick of ram make the computer just freeze?
<lemonsCC> angel12: sure can
<Pelo> I_hate_spyware,  gool duck
<angel12> that sucks. guess i gotta get a new stick
<SilentDis> Pelo:  i find my PDA is more than capable of doing everything an iPod can do.... without poopy DRM to deal with ;)
<lemonsCC> Pelo: rofl....gool duck?
<angel12> lol
<SilentDis> problem:  just installed the binary blob drivers from Nvidia's website, they 'work'... but as soon as I restart X or reboot the machine, they stop working.  what am I doing wrong?
<nickipee> podzilla can play FLAC ;)
<Pelo> lemonsCC,   typo but It was so good I decided to keep it
<feryana> angel12 I had that issue with a piii laptop... I think that is a problem of the vga... not the ram... what type of pc ? g card does your pc has? it's a dell piii?
<lemonsCC> SilentDis: some of the new digital cameras can play mp3's now
<SilentDis> lemonsCC:  that's just... i have no response to that.  lol
<lemonsCC> Pelo: it sounded funny...i like it
<angel12> feryana, i have a compaq desktop, i just put a new geforce 6200 in it today, so i know its not the video card ram
<lemonsCC> SilentDis: thats what i said...a camera is to take pictures.  THE END!
<madman91> lemonsCC + Pelo : im installing a few of them... there are about 80 million :d .. ill try and get back to you
<kwood> is there a default username and pass for ubuntu server 6.10 installs? it seems like all the one that I created.. did not work
<lemonsCC> madman91: lol if it doesnt help uninstall them
<SilentDis> lemonsCC:  my point exactly.  whatever happened to cellphones that... well... allow you to make calls?
<bobbie__4> Linux is good for you
<lemonsCC> SilentDis: mine does the dishes and walks the dog
<I_hate_spyware> so far so good
<QwertyM> any good location for emerald themes ?
<feryana> angel12 then I'm not sure... sry :(
<lemonsCC> QwertyM: emerald themes?
<angel12> SilentDis, im one for the cell that can do everything, i have a smart phone and i love it. but see, i converted from using a palm pilot and a cell phone, i never had room in my pockets for anything
<Pelo> madman91,   stick to the short ones, with libgtk in the title,  and try instaling the one with -dev at the end to,   actualy, if you install libgtk-dev it should instal the basic one as well, start with that
<QwertyM> I mean themes for Emerald or beryl whatever lemonsCC
<Rug> Howdy all
<Pelo> QwertyM,  gnome look ?
<lemonsCC> angel12: thats a little different...we are talking about basic function cell phones, not the Q
<angel12> feryana, im sure its  a bad stick, i took the one i think is bad out and it seems to be workin fine, albeit slow
<angel12> lemonsCC, oh lol
<jw> feryana, what would I use to burn this Ubuntu 6.06 ISO image?
<I_hate_spyware> i knoew a free windows program
<I_hate_spyware> works well
<lemonsCC> angel12: newegg.com is your friend....lol
<lemonsCC> !iso | jw
<ubotu> jw: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<angel12> lemonsCC, yeah no kidding, i just started lookin there
<feryana> jw if you are down xp (I think so) with nero
<I_hate_spyware> ImgBurn
<madman91> lemonsCC: i know
<Darriou1> exit
<madman91> Pelo: i know .. i dont install any libgtk23t62362346ysdhsh-dev
<lemonsCC> angel12: i start at crucial and then buy from newegg
<jw> feryana, I am 100% in Ubuntu 5.10
<scorp007> what's the package for opengl manpages again?
<feryana> jw with GnomeBaker I think that will be fine :)
<lemonsCC> jw: gnomebaker or k3b
<Pelo> jw,  just launch the .iso file if you have something on your computer that can burn it it will start
<murali> hi all
<jw> Pelo, when I double click it it send it to the Archive Manager
<asgilder> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Pelo> jw, ic,  what os are you on right now ?
<feryana> jw use the gnomebaker
<necrodrako> is there a more stable version of skype, i find that in a voice session my microphone just stops
<jw> Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy
<lemonsCC> jw use gnomebaker or k3b
<Pelo> jw,  gnomebaker
<lemonsCC> k3b!
<murali> i want to knou if we can play audio files from the command line??
<jw> Would I have to download gnomebaker?
<lemonsCC> burn (for OS X)
<Pelo> murali,  yes
<lemonsCC> roxio (for the trash can)
<murali> Pelo:how can we do that??
<lemonsCC> jw: should be installed by default
<I_hate_spyware> well i lost it but i had a old mp3 programed in qbasic for dos
<feryana> jw use synaptics
<ValMarko> dvd decrypter for ubuntu?
<Pelo> murali,   I don'T know, I know you can do it with mplayer but I don't do much cli myself
<feryana> jw you can find it in System > administration
<I_hate_spyware> my ouse moves to fast how do ifix that
<murali> Pelo:no problem..thanks..
<I_hate_spyware> mouse*
<feryana> jw in synaptics click on search and type knomebaker
<jw> installing gnomebaker now :)
<lemonsCC> in terminal just type "sudo apt-get install -y k3b"
<lemonsCC> done
<feryana> cool jw :)
<lemonsCC> cd in drive...reboot...love dapper
<necrodrako> what is a linux swap partition for?
<I_hate_spyware> its like fake ram
<murali> Pelo:can i post my errors here or do i have to use a pastebin to do ...n if yes,which one should i use?
<lemonsCC> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<feryana> lemonsCC you like k3b huh :P
<brussel> Ok, downloaded the java plugin for firefox but according to www.javatester.org/version.html version 1.5 has been out for over a year yet us ubuntu users only have 1.4! I checked on windows and there it is indeed 1.5
<lemonsCC> feryana: mmm...maybe i dont use either
<feryana> haha
<Pelo> !pastebin | murali
<ubotu> murali: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<what_if> my sound quit working today, updated X last night any ideas ?
<lemonsCC> feryana: i use my powerbook (with OS X) the drive is faster and more dependable
<feryana> OS X? whats that?
<lemonsCC> lol
<angel12> lol
<QwertyM> lol
<madman91> lemonsCC + Pelo : NOPE.. doesnt work
<brussel> Any reason why the latest ubuntu with the latest java is over two years behind the curve?
<lemonsCC> madman91: hmm that was a wildguess....
<necrodrako> how do i install skype on ubuntu?
<lemonsCC> brussel: i blame thee timezone, the USPS, and NATO
<guerrero> necrodrako: automatix
<feryana> necrodrako www.skype.com
<Pelo> madman91,  I assume this is a package you installed from source ? try and read the readme and install files from the package to see what the dependencies are and make sure they are all installed
<necrodrako> automatix is not stable
<lemonsCC> !automatix | guerrero
<ubotu> guerrero: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<feryana> I think that there is a linux version, I installed from there (I think) if not, from synaptics
<jw> Burning Ubuntu 6.06 ISO
<necrodrako> on skype . comi can only get the .tar.gz file
<jw> 4x :)
<necrodrako> i dont know how to install that
<feryana> cool jw!
<snype> I've heard that automatix is bad
<guerrero> easyubuntu ??
<snype> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lemonsCC> it updates nearly everyday!
<guerrero> what about easyubuntu?
<madman91> Pelo: no.... i didnt build it ... its from a website
<lemonsCC> same story
<Pelo> madman91,  check the website
<feryana> jw  fast connection man!
<guerrero> easyubuntu is unstable?
<snype> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<madman91> Pelo: no linux - deps described
<angel12> necrodrako, read the readme
<tonyyarusso> Can Apache restrict access by MAC address?
<jw> 12mbps :) 1.5Megaytes per second
<necrodrako> id wont work for me
<guerrero> is there a good stable equiv to easyubuntu?
<nugz> ircd-irc2_2.10.3p5-2_i386.deb i downloaded and installed this package.. where do i find it after it installed?
<guerrero> or just manually install?
<jw> Megabytes*
<lemonsCC> guerrero: the problem is if it doesnt work....
<Pelo> madman91,  this is a linux ap right ?
<I_hate_spyware> wow i got a small hd 3.3gb is that enofe
<rexbron> when upgrading from dapper
<lemonsCC> guerrero: manual install
<Rug> guerrero: I like automatix2
<rexbron> do you need to go through edgy to get to fiesty>
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: for....?
<snype> i'ved used automatix2 never again.....
<I_hate_spyware> ubatub
<I_hate_spyware> on my ibook
<nugz> ircd-irc2_2.10.3p5-2_i386.deb i downloaded and installed this package.. where do i find it after it installed?
<QwertyM> nugz, is it an IRC client?
<feryana> jw awesome!
<guerrero> if automatix or easyubuntu fail, cant you just uninstall the packages?
<nugz> ircd server
<nugz> daemon
<feryana> jw what comp?
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: may want to do the server install
<feryana> how much do you pay for it?
<kitche> fiesty: there is a install cd out called Herd 1
<jw> Sempron 2800+ 1gb RAM 320GB HD space
<izverg> how do i make a screen shoot? plz ;)
<QwertyM> nugz, oh, guess it'd be in the command line then? ircd in terminal ?
<lemonsCC> guerrero: in theory yes, in practice...hmm
<nugz> where is that?
<nugz> im new to linux
<feryana> jw I meant, company
<bobbie__4> izverg do you have a polaroid?
<I_hate_spyware> Goodbye Mac os 9.2.2 hello a updated lniux
<feryana> cable provider
<jw> Oh, heh, Cox.net
<kitche> rexbron: no you cna download the herd 1 cd
<BigCanOfTuna> I'm trying to allow an OS X client to connect to a NFS share, from what I understand the OS X user's uid and gid have to match those of the linux server the NFS share resides on....so, I changed the linux uid/gid to match the OS X uid/gid....I did this using usermod and groupmod......I can connection and read, but cannot write...would there be anything I need to do?
<jrib> izverg: don't shoot your screen!?  Try Print Screen button on your keyboard
<feryana> gonna check
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: noo 9.2.2 is oldskool!
<QwertyM> applications > accesories > terminal and type ircd
<feryana> will be too expensive I think
<feryana> :P
<I_hate_spyware> 9.2.2 i hate it nothig for it
<jrib> izverg: also, applications -> accessories -> take screenshot
<I_hate_spyware> besides i allways can eintall it
<madman91> Pelo: yea
<madman91> Pelo: pure linux.. ill give you the site
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: why not OS X?
<I_hate_spyware> no dvd drive
<madman91> Pelo: http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/downloads.html .. try it .. its ADDICTING
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: they have CD version silly
<I_hate_spyware> oh well
<nugz> ircd-irc2_2.10.3p5-2_i386.deb i downloaded and installed this package.. where do i find it after it installed?
<lemonsCC> Apple isnt that mean
<feryana> not for illiinois
<what_if> how can I test a soundcard? it worked yesterday before i turned the computer off ...
<I_hate_spyware> they ware for a long time
<izverg> ffs
<madman91> what_if: try alsamixer ...
<I_hate_spyware> ive seen tons of roiums asking for a cd ver
<I_hate_spyware> fourms*
<I_hate_spyware> and im not that rich
<murali> pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/36208
<QwertyM> I_love_spyware :p
<I_hate_spyware> and im getting a new laptop eith os x anyway from my rich anut
<roostishaw> hello, how can i install ubuntu without an internet connection? (the install keeps stopping at 82% "Configuring apt" and under the progress bar "Scanning Mirrors")
<what_if> madman91: ok, it shows up in alsamixer, but no sound comes out
<murali> this is the problem i'm facing shen i enter startx
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: lucky you
<angel12> roostishaw, it should work without it
<roostishaw> angel12, it should skip that step?
<angel12> what_if, are the levels up? unmuted
<QwertyM> roostishaw, dont the cd install it w/o the net ?
<angel12> roostishaw, yeah, it always has for me
<I_hate_spyware> roostishaw, did you get the cd version of the iso or the online installing ver
<roostishaw> I_hate_spyware, the iso
<madman91> what_if: check volume levels in alsamixer .. then you have to fix the settings of stuff :D .. can you tell im a nooob
<QwertyM> am jumping the DDR2 generation, will direct upgrade 2 years later to DDR3 :)
<nugz> how do i host a IRCd server from my computer for a small CS Clan
<nugz> how do i host a IRCd server from my computer for a small CS Clan
<lemonsCC> murali: press crtl+alt+F1...login...type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and anwer the questions
<roostishaw> what can you all reccommend if it keeps stopping there?
<what_if> ok, found the problem... I have 2 soundcards... for _some_ reason it detected my soudcards differently on this boot (swapped 1 and 0)
<angel12> roostishaw, have you let it run for a while?
<lemonsCC> roostishaw: what stops where?
<guerrero> what_if: is one of them a usb camera?
<what_if> wtf
<roostishaw> angel12, about a half an hour on that same spot
<angel12> lemonsCC, it stops on detecting mirrors for apt during install
<angel12> roostishaw, did you try another cd?
<lemonsCC> angel12: how long has it been running?
<nugz> how do i host a IRCd server from my computer for a small CS Clan
<Pelo> madman91,  beats me
<what_if> guerrero: no, one of my soundcards is not a usb camera
<roostishaw> angel12, yes
<angel12> lemonsCC, he said about 30 minutes
<Magisbladius> Is there a method to install Ubuntu Dapper from a USB flash drive onto an internal HDD??
<roostishaw> ya
<dreamer> hmm, in kde, when I minimize a progrom, it isn't in the taskbar, it has disappeared from the desktop completely
<frogzoo> nugz: apt-cache search irc
<roostishaw> or more
<I_hate_spyware> if your install freazes at same spot with sevral dif cds your cdrom drive is about to stop working that happed to me i had to get a new cdrom drive
<madman91> Pelo: did you try the game?
<madman91> Pelo: its fun
<what_if> ok, new question. how can I force a soundcard to be soundcard0 ??
<nugz> apt-cache?
<jw> So I can update from 6.06 to 6.10?
<nugz> where is that
<murali> lemonsCC::i'm logged in thro the cli..i'm presently using the cli..
<Pelo> madman91,  can'T even start it , but but I am not realy interested , I am not much of a gameer
<roostishaw> I_hate_spyware, no, its not about to stop working, because it can boot other live cds
<lemonsCC> murali: so just type that command then
<guerrero> what_if: I'm not sure you need to...cant you just select the card in prefences -> sound
<roostishaw> and burn and read just fine
<Pelo> madman91,  my inability to start it has nothing to do with your problem
<madman91> Pelo: its really fun :D ... 2d
<nugz> apt-cache? where is that
<I_hate_spyware> im just saysing wat happeed to me
<madman91> Pelo: why cant you start it? curiosity?
<roostishaw> oh, ok
<guerrero> what_if:  system-> prefs-> sound
<lemonsCC> murali: and answer the questions
<QwertyM> nugz, he asked you to type it in the terminal [Apps > Acces > Terminal
<guerrero> what_if: "Default Sound card"
<jw> Off to install Ubuntu 6.06 :D Wish me luck!
<roostishaw> angel12, is there any way to skip this step?
<QwertyM> jw, good luck :)
* lemonsCC waves to jw!!
<jw> :)
<scorp007> Does ubuntu even come with a openGL manpage package?!
<Pelo> madman91,  cause I can'T be bothered to install it , I just tried to start the n_v14 file and it wouldn'T launch so I gave up
<angel12> roostishaw, maybe ctrl+c
<nugz> Ok im brand new to linux
<nugz> so i dont know what hes asking
<madman91> Pelo: its not installing
<madman91> Pelo: you just run it .. no installation ....
<nugz> im asking for help
<nugz> =/
<what_if> guerrero: i'm gonna try rebooting and see if the soundcards are detected as normal this time :)
<QwertyM> nugz, read up some stuff and start learning :D
<madman91> Pelo: the failure to launch that file .. thats my problem
<nugz> i hate reading
<roostishaw> angel12, if that doesn't work?
<nugz> im hopeing someone will help
<nugz> lol
<Pelo> madman91,  hold on ,
<I_hate_spyware> nugs if your new to it i suggest you get knoppix it runs right off a cd no install needed use that till you feel reday\
<roostishaw> angel12, anything else i can try?
<nugz> already installed ubuntu
<nugz> im on it righ tnow
<nugz> i have 4 computers
<lemonsCC> nugz: whats the issue?
<angel12> roostishaw, not that i know of
<I_hate_spyware> i got 36 computers :D
<nugz> i want to get a IRCd on this computer
<akk> nugz: I think you'll probably need to do some reading to get an IRC server going, unfortunately.
<Akashima> Hi there, i tried to boot ubuntu 6.10 from the live CD, but after the screen with the loading bar, it doesn't apear anything but a light-brown background with my mouse pointer, can anybody help me?
<Pelo> madman91,  how do I start it ?
<lemonsCC> IRCd?
<roostishaw> angel12, will it work if i have an internet connection?
<guerrero> irc server
<nugz> i have done IRCd on Windows
<necrodrako> i installed the skype debian package and voice dies every like 5 minuites
<nugz> but i dont like how unstable it is
<nugz> so i want linux
<nugz> i know ircd's
<angel12> roostishaw, i dont know why it isnt working now. it might
<feryana> I_hate_spyware all of those with Ubuntu?
<nugz> i just dont know the linux part
<nugz> of it
<guerrero> necrodrako: I had similar experience with skype...disconnects randomly....could be firewall issues
<guerrero> necrodrako: are you in the DMZ?
<roostishaw> angel12, ill try it now; thank you for helping
<monoxide> anyone have an idea on how to view my NTSF drives
<roostishaw> !
<madman91> Pelo: just double click
<wpc> i need a spot of help, i'm just starting with ubuntu and everything it displays is a bit slow and ridiculous.  i have a decent nvidia card in the computer.  my suspicion is that it is not detecting it properly.  any suggestions?
<madman91> Pelo: change permissions to allow execution
<necrodrako> no but i have skype setup for portforwarding
<necrodrako> i can still hear my friend but my side dies
<frogzoo> nugz: your best bet would be to install edgy, & then click on the 'help' icon in the task bar to get started
<I_hate_spyware> sadly no i whold like to but i dont got that much time
<guerrero> necrodrako: if you are both behind firewalls..you are depending on someone else out there as go between..
<frogzoo> !docs | nugz
<ubotu> nugz: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<madman91> Pelo: if you cant start it like that ... then you are experiencing my problem
<feryana> I_hate_spyware why do you make a lan and install all of them from a servey... well takes a lot of time also, but less than one by one
<lemonsCC> nugz: did you install ircd?
<EDinNY> which lib do I need to create mp3's?
<I_hate_spyware> most these comps dont got erthner cards
<frogzoo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<I_hate_spyware> and a vary small hd
<feryana> omg then is a bigger issue
<nugz> not yet
<cablesm102> I'm having an issue with the mouse. Occasionally when I click something, the UI button pushes down but does not come up until I move the mouse slightly. I think I should file a bug, but I don't know where to file it.
<nugz> i have a ircd in my home folder
<feryana> damnlinux?
<nugz> and i have set it up
<nugz> but i cant get it to run
<guerrero> necrodrako: i had similar random disconnects...even in the DMZ...I think it might just be a linux client issue
<feryana> I tried it but pfff not time I have it in a flash drive
<I_hate_spyware> i dont like damnliunx
<nugz> i did the config on it
<asgilder> In rhythm box, it only shows like 13 out of 69 artists in the library!
<feryana> is weird
<rajiv> i guess people are ignorant about automatix when it comes to codecs
<heatxsink> hello all anyone in here have problems getting mod_pam working with apache2?
<lemonsCC> nugz: the command to install it would be "sudo apt-get install ircd"
<Pelo> madman91,  I can'T start it,  and I can'T realy be bothered right nowe
<guerrero> rajiv: what do you mean?
<madman91> Pelo: ok thanks for the help anyways
<Akashima> I tried to boot ubuntu 6.10 from the live CD, but after the screen with the loading bar, it doesn't apear anything but a light-brown background with my mouse pointer, can anybody help me?
<nugz> Reading package lists... Done
<nugz> Building dependency tree... Done
<nugz> Package ircd is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nugz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nugz> is only available from another source
<rajiv> not many people around here knows about automatix
<nugz> E: Package ircd has no installation candidate
<nugz> nick@Linux:~$
<Pelo> madman91,   try to see if they have a forum maybe they can help you
<I_hate_spyware> i got win95 or 98 some have 3.1 on most of my 36 comps
<Pelo> forum / channel
<lemonsCC> nugz:try  "sudo apt-get install ircd-ircu"
<guerrero> rajiv: i just heard several people discourage use of automatix
<asgilder> Why doesn't Rhythmbox import ALL my music?
<nugz> cant find package
<rajiv> ya man,even ive heard that,somehow you cant find the automatix page on ubuntuforums anymore
<guerrero> rajiv: or is automatix ok for codecs?
<what_if> guerrero: ok, I rebooted and now the cards have swapped addresses again, how do I make them _not_ do this?
<lemonsCC> rajiv: i know about automatix and have used it...i also know that it is hard to troubleshoot
<rajiv> but ive been using it since breezy,i havent broke my system
<guerrero> what_if: did you set your default sound card in the prefs?
<nugz> nick@Linux:~$ sudo apt-get install ircd-irc2
<nugz> Reading package lists... Done
<nugz> Building dependency tree... Done
<nugz> ircd-irc2 is already the newest version.
<nugz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nugz> nick@Linux:~$
<nugz> ok lemonCC
<nugz> after thats done
<feryana> 98 second edition is the best wind... however 3.1 lol I dont remember it
<feryana> well I forgot several things about windows
<rajiv> wait a sec,you can install automatix but you really dont have to make it run to install stuffs
<guerrero> what_if: by the way, you dont need to completely reboot...in a terminal do "sudo init 1"  that will bring you run level 1...then go back to run level 5 by tying "init 5"
<feryana> too much time without viewing it :P
<what_if> guerrero: yes, default sound card set
<rajiv> just have a look at a file named edgy.autoscript(i dont remember where its located) and you'll get to see the files its installing
<what_if> guerrero: nice
<lemonsCC> type ircd or ircd-irc2 one of those should start something
<guerrero> what_if: so the default sound card is correct and you get no sound?
<nugz> i did ircd-irc2
<angel12> are your speakers in?
<necrodrako> i hate skype for this
<guerrero> what_if: now try typing "alsamixer" on the command line...use the arrows to pump up all the volumes
<nugz> can i talk to you in private message
<nugz> ?
<necrodrako> is there any other voice chat programs for both skype and windows
<what_if> guerrero: no i get sound, I just have to change the settings on every program to point to the other soundcard everytime
<lemonsCC> rajiv: that does not mean it works for everyone...it also is a PITA with the repos
<guerrero> what_if: negative...default sound card should do it
<necrodrako> both ubuntu and windows*
<lemonsCC> nugz: i know next to nothing about ircd
<ivx> does anyone in here know how to delete a db from phpmyadmin
<asgilder> !rhythmbox
<what_if> guerrero: most of my programs use a hardware address
<rajiv> ya thts y i said,dont run it ,just see what it installs n then do it yourself
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<lemonsCC> but yes you can
<rajiv> i dont know any,necrodrako
<guerrero> what_if: oh..hmm...like /dev/dsp?
<nugz> ok but how do i just RUN the application
<agee> hi, can anybody help me with ubuntu networking...my ubuntu cannot ping to private network...please help
<lemonsCC> !worksforme | rajiv
<ubotu> rajiv: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<nugz> after i get it RUNNING i can do the rest myself
<nugz> im just confused on how to get it started
<EDinNY> I read about restricted formats, but I did not see anything about mp3 ENcoding
<rajiv> i agree ubotu,but its just a suggestion
<rajiv> chill mate
<nugz> nick@Linux:~$ sudo apt-get install ircd-irc2
<nugz> Reading package lists... Done
<nugz> Building dependency tree... Done
<nugz> ircd-irc2 is already the newest version.
<nugz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<snype> alright so my sound doesnt work
<lemonsCC> nugz: that means its installed
<snype> how do i go about that one
<nugz> ok where do i find it
<nugz> though
<lemonsCC> !pastebin | nugz
<ubotu> nugz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nugz> thats my questions
<lemonsCC> nugz: try locate ircd
<Ar1> Hello?
<lemonsCC> in terminal and post the output in pastebin
<lemonsCC> !hi | arl
<ubotu> arl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<EDinNY> I am looking for a way to ENcode mp3s...does anyone know what libs will let me do that?
<what_if> guerrero: like hw:0,0 or /dev/dsp1
<nugz> i typed locate ircd-irc2
<nugz> and it just went to next line
<rajiv> anyone knows any IM with webcam support and which has support for yahoo protocol
<nugz> didnt do anything
<guerrero> what_if: hmm..not sure...Maybe you can change swap the sound card pci slots
<lemonsCC> nugz: that may be to specific try just locate ircd or locate irc
<Ar1> Hi, I'm running a live CD right now, I'm wondering if any of you awesome techies wanted to help a newbie out
<I_hate_spyware> lol http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36209/
<Rug> nugz: that means that it executed properly
<what_if> guerrero: one is onboard....
<rastilin> nugz, you need to update the database if it's been changed recently
<Rug> nugz: type ps aux |grep irc to see if it is running
<Ar1> The installer is having trouble seeing partitions
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: hello!
<nugz> how do i update database
<nugz> then
<what_if> guerrero: mabey if i manually load one of the modules first ?
<murali> lemoncc:i still have the same error occuring again and again
<I_hate_spyware> i just needed to know if that acusuly works
<nugz> where do i go to compile
<nugz> db
<Ar1> Hello?
<rastilin> nugz, sudo updatedb
<lemonsCC> murali: what was the issue?
<guerrero> what_if: you have exhausted my expertise
<ValMarko> I cant watch tv from firefox but I can from Konqueror. Whats the reason?
<nugz> do i restart
<nugz> after i update?
<Ar1> Anyone want to help me out?
<zigford> Hi Ar1
<Ar1> Pretty please?
<Rug> Ar1: ask your question
* Ar1 points to above problem
<zigford> Ar1: whats up?
<what_if> guerrero: this is an odd problem... tnx for your help :)
<Rug> ahh
<lemonsCC> nugz: not needed most of the time, but can't hurt
<rajiv> you need video plugins,ValMarko
<Ar1> The installer is having trouble with seeing my WD drive
<I_hate_spyware> im hosting all the epasiodtes of futerama from my comp with a password so even if you tred it wont work
<nugz> ok so after i update db
<Ar1> At all
<nugz> where can i find this program
<nugz> to start it
<ValMarko> tanks
<murali> lemonsCC:: it was regarding the xserver.. pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/36208 n u'd asked me to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snype> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<lemonsCC> nugz: what did locate icrd output?
<zigford> Ar1: So it does not recognize the disk whatsoever?
<Ar1> Nope
<lemonsCC> murali: startx gives the same error?
<Ar1> It goes through the
<ValMarko> it's a real problem since I can get tv from at least one browser. It was just curiosity
<agee> hi..can anybody here help me with ubuntu networking, all network parameter and setting look fine buat failed to ping in private network..please help
<Ar1> *finding partitions thing(
<Ar1> *
<zigford> Ar1: is it a ide or sata drive?
<ValMarko> its not
<nugz> /usr/share/doc/ircd-irc2/
<Ar1> SATA Caviar
<murali> lemonsCC:yes
<Ar1> Brand spanking new
<Ar1> Got it about a month ago
<I_hate_spyware> anyone know whae i can get a ibook battery for under 50$ not ebay
<lemonsCC> nugz: thats it?
<Ar1> When I built my rig
<zigford> Ar1
<Ar1> Yup?
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: half.com..lol
<Ar1> It saw an external USB drive, but not my internal one
<zigford> Ar1: do you have any compatability modes in your bios?
<Ar1> Legacy USB drivers I think
<murali> ubotu:since u were talkin about sound config,i'd like to ask you if we can run audio from the command line...if yes,hou to do it???
<ubotu> since: tail(1) work-alike that saves and uses state information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-3 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<zigford> Ar1: more like "legacy sata"
<ablyss> agee: router may have pinging off
<I_hate_spyware> if it cant see ur hard drive did you plug it into the mother bored right
<Ar1> idk, I'm still new to the whole counter-corporation thing
<Ar1> Oh yes
<Ar1> Vista beta, which I have just booted out of, worked perfectly
<Ar1> The hard drive works great in any other OS
<lemonsCC> murali: what driver did it pick?  what graphics card do you have?
<Rasta> nice, fresh edgy
<I_hate_spyware> i have a program that mods windows xp and make it look just like vista for free no adware spyware etc
<Ar1> I don't own XP
<ValMarko> and, one thing is sure... since ubuntu is so secure I dont even mind using konqueror instead of  firefox. I know, firefox has so many addons. I just want to browse. Its not a real problem for me
<Ar1> I tried to cut some corners in that department
<Ar1> I had a Vista Beta cd lying around
<Ar1> And I installed it to download Ubuntu
<Rasta> where i have to look in order to have properly working audio(mp3) and video(divx/avi/mpg) ?
<I_hate_spyware> im not saying the driclty to you im just saying it http://thepiratebay.org/
<zigford> Ar1: I have seen problems with newer sata chipsets in linux not being supported yet.  However most of the time there is an option in the bios to run the hard drive in a compatability mode
<Ar1> Hmm
<rubso> Rasta: Ubuntu Wiki: RestrictedFormats
<Ar1> So, my new Intel chipset mobo is having trouble with Ubuntu?
<Rasta> rubso, going, thanks
<Ar1> It's a socket 775 c2d
<zigford> Ar1: Yep.  If you can, reboot and see what your sata options are
<Ar1> Ok, be right back guys
<murali> lemonsCC:the driver was ati..and i'm sorry i don have much idea about my card.. infact wen i first installed ubuntu,it worked jus great..but i'd problem with my resolution..it was jus givin me one resolution n tht was too big on my screen..so someone asked me to do the dpkg-reconfigure thingy..n i did..n since then its not woking
<drivera90> hm
<drivera90> is there a way to reopen a tab you just closed in firefox?
<lemonsCC> murali: you could just set the driver (in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) to vga or vesa if you aren't worried about acceleration
<I_hate_spyware> sata resmbles Santa
<lemonsCC> drivera90: don't think so...history may help
<lemonsCC> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zigford> and Santa resembles Satan
<I_hate_spyware> and Satsn resmebles St,gabbreal
<lemonsCC> !offtopic | zigford I_hate_spyware
<ubotu> zigford I_hate_spyware: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zigford> not quite as much
<I_hate_spyware> ill stop
<Madpilot> drivera90, in the new FF, doesn't Ctrl+Z (Undo) reopen a closed tab? (It does in Opera, I had thought that - once again - Fireforx had copied Opera...)
<I_hate_spyware> i hate getting introbble jsut tell me no need for the bot
<zigford> amen
<rogo> has anyone tried Ubuntu CE ver 2.0 ?
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: bot just means less typing for me, doesnt record anything
<lemonsCC> rogo: no
<I_hate_spyware> evry thig is recored you just dont know it
<lemonsCC> Madpilot: thanks for that info...news to me
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: not be ubotu
<dsnyders> Help!  I am getting E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) while installing Openssh
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: not by ubotu*
<rogo> Thanks -I'm running 1.5 & it's cool..!
<angel12> ok. so i got sick of how slow my computer was, and im just taking the chance with the bad stick of ram
<Vermyndax> good evening
<Vermyndax> could someone give me some partitioning advice?
<rogo> Dans guardian is a bit strict though - had to re-config that.
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: thats ubuntulog's job =P
<Vermyndax> setting up a new dapper server... have a 75gb and a 300gb drive
<I_hate_spyware> i hada bad stick ram thoght liek you guess wat my 130$ computer wont trun on now :'(
<frogzoo> Vermyndax: dapper? why not edgy?
<root> lemonsCC::yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....its working now..i selected the vesa driver and it works just great ..my resolution is also jus fine..thanksssssssss
<Vermyndax> frogzoo: I am migrating from a server that is running dapper
<agee> ablyss:no im sure no icmp blocking in my network...
<lemonsCC> root: OMG get out of root before all hell breaks loose!
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, When the installer formats partions, it shows several mount points for those partions.  Consider having at least /home as a separate partition.
<Vermyndax> frogzoo: thought about running edgy...
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: would you put /home on the 300gb drive?
<lemonsCC> root: and enjoy!
<frogzoo> Vermyndax: actually, for a server LTS might be better
<Vermyndax> frogzoo: yeah, and I've already got one server that is dapper, most items will be migrating from there
<I_hate_spyware> im going to make a super computer one day
<frogzoo> Vermyndax: for a server, seriously take a look at LVM & Software raid
<Vermyndax> frogzoo: so would like the configs to be fully portable from one to the other
<I_hate_spyware> i all redy ogt a program theat networks all the procesor together wow was it fast
<agee> ablyss : no, im sure there is no icmp blocking in my network
<agee> ablyss : no, im sure there is no icmp blocking in my network
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, I recently lost a hard drive with critical data on it.  I would set up at least one backup partition for critical data.
<lemonsCC> agee: what was the question?
<Kurzweil> By any chance has anyone gotten beryl to work with an ati x1600?
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: actually, the 300gb was going to hold a backup folder for all the servers on the network
<zigford> dsnyders: Whats the problem with your dpkg command?
<frogzoo> Vermyndax: for a server, I set /=500meg (overkill), /usr=10gig, /var= 2gig, depends if you're running www, mysql & other stuff, /home on separate part'n
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: so I guess I'm just looking for ideas... was thinking to mount / on the 75gb drive, then 300gb for /home
<agee> lemonsCC: my ubuntu cannot ping anywhere and im sure the network setting and parameters fine..it should work
<root> exit
<dsnyders> zigford, I'm not sure.  I'm trying to install sshd, and I get that error.
<root> help
<Vermyndax> frogzoo: it will be LAMP, postfix, squid, dns
<frogzoo> Vermyndax: multiple partitions for /, /usr/, /var, /home at least
<lemonsCC> agee:  ping inside the network or outside the network?
<agee> lemonsCC: inside the network
<minerale> Is it possible to increase the resolution of the default terminal in ubuntu? and I don't mean an X based terminal -- I mean just the traditional screen buffer - how can one increase the resolution on those ?
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, It is a good idea for a server.  There are also other factors to consider.
<frogzoo> Vermyndax: then you want to make sure /var will have ample space for www pages & mysql tables
<lemonsCC> agee: install nmap and try that
<rogo> agee: have you tried traceroute ?
<lemonsCC> nmap -sP 192.168.0.0\24
<asgilder> After doing an apt-get install buildessentials, ./configure isn't working.
<jw_606> Hello
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, If this is a web server, you also want to have a sizable /var folder for the website(s)
<I_hate_spyware> :D my mac install finshed it works :D
<jw_606> feryana?
<agee> lemonsCC:ok ill try
<lemonsCC> I_hate_spyware: gratz
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: funny you should say that... I keep finding dapper installing stuff in /usr/share for websites
<gotit> i wana paste some file in "filesystem/etc/speeedtouch/" why cant i , i copy it but paste is not enable
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: should they *not* go there?
<lemonsCC> agee: i think thats the command
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, That is not the canonical place, no.
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: I thought it was a little odd myself
<I_hate_spyware> dose unatub support wireless ecrptsion my os 9 didnt
<lemonsCC> gotit: shift +insert
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, Are you sure it's the website folder going there, or is it just configuration data?
<dreamer> I added a new user to kubuntu 6.10, and it says: could not start kstartupconfig
<jw_606> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 and it installed to the point where it says "remove cd to reboot and finish installing" I do that, my PC reboots then It goes thry the startup service check list then when it gets done with that my screen goes blank..i'm in recovery mode right now in the command prompt :(
<jw_606> Please help
<tonyyarusso> Can someone point me in the right direction for setting up a secure portion of a web site?  (Apache using SSL with username/password authentication)
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: if you do apt-get install phpmyadmin, it puts phpmyadmin in /usr/share and symlinks it from /var/www
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: same with phpldapadmin and anything else I seem to have installed via apt-get
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, Ah.  Slightly different story there.
<akk> jw_606: Do you have an older graphics card? That happens to me on my laptop because of dri.
<frogzoo> when I mouseover menu items, gnome highlights the black to white which is hard to read, how do I change the highlight colour?
<gotit> lemonsCC: than wat
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: so I built a bunch of wordpress websites in /usr/share, etc.
<lemonsCC> gotit: that is the key combo to paste in terminal
<gotit> lemonsCC: it name appears in the box but its not pasted
<akk> jw_606: I have to go in in cmdline mode and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment out the dri line.
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: sounds like I made a mistake though ;)
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, phpmyadmin is upgradeable software, so it properly belongs in /usr/share
<ThePub> there a decent wm replacement under gnome that supports vertical and/or horizontal maximization?
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, It is also web software, thus the symlinks
<lemonsCC> gotit: ooo you need root access
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: okie... so if I manually pulled down wordpress and built multiple wordpress sites, they should root in /var/www?
<gotit> lemonsCC: how can i copy it from command prompt , i am root
<tom47> what things are lodged in the ubuntu-proposed reposotory and what are the considerations of including or xcluding it?
<jw_606> akk, what could i use to edit the xorg.conf file? Sorry I am a newbie
<tom47> !ubuntu-proposed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-proposed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, yes, the sites should go in /var/www, and the software in /usr/share
<akk> jw_606: Good question! I use vim, but there might be something easier installed (maybe someone else here knows)
<lemonsCC> gotit: i am completely confused.... cp is the copy paste command in terminal (ex: sudo cp file.ext file.ext_backup)
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: uhh... heh okie...
<Kurzweil> Anyone know why when I use a xgl session for beryl my themes aren't working and windows open really slowly?
<lemonsCC> akk + jw_606 nano is easiest IMHO
<akk> jw_606: There are editors that are more newbie-friendly but I don't know what's installed by default.
<jw_606> akk, so i could just "vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: I put multiple wordpress installs in there fresh
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: okie, I'll build them "the right way" as I migrate stuff to the new server
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, Thus, if you need to upgrade, you don't need to do any complex backup/restore.  Data in one folder, programs in another.
<akk> Oh, right, use nano, jw_606 -- that'll be easier. nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lemonsCC> jw_606: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, ... and ideally each one in its own partition.
<jw_606> akk, thank you! :)
<akk> jw_606: look for the line that says Options: dri and either delete it or put a # at the beginning of the line
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: makes sense for phpmyadmin, but for multiple wordpress sites it sounds like they should all go in /var/www
<jw_606> i'll be back
<gotit> lemonsCC: sorry if i am responsible for your confusion, but i just want to copy the file in i am not succeding,
<jw_606> Oh btw how to I exit IRC from the recovery console?? :)
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, I'm not familiar with wordpress.
<lemonsCC> gotit: copy the file from folder a to b?
<snype> how do i take a video of my screen like so i could show off my beryl to a buddy
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: it's just your basic php application that has a mysql backend for blogging
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, ... but I would let it install itself where it wants to.
<agee> lemonsCC: is there other way beside nmaping...the instaler no included in CD, no network, no usbflash..it is impossible to install software
<pradeep> Kurzweil, you could try asking at #ubuntu-xgl
<lemonsCC> agee: tight situation...not sure
<Art> Back
<Art> No, my mobo does NOT have Legacy SATA
<Art> Or anything of the sort
<Art> Legacy USB yes
<Arastoo> no copy the file from my memory stick to "file system/etc/speedtouch/ " which properties says i am not root , than i did , su ,enter my password i became root, but still not succeded
<Arastoo> its me gotit
<lemonsCC> gotit: sudo cp -R <file A> <file B> is the command to copy paste
<tom47> what packages go into ubuntu-proposed repository
<lemonsCC> Arastoo: use the command above with the entire path to the file
<Arastoo> lemonsCC: it me gotit , i was disc
<Arastoo> path , wats the path to the file system
<Arastoo> i can find it
<jw> :D
<Arastoo> cant
<Arastoo> it shows only admins path
<jw_606> It worked! Thank you akk and the other person who mentioned NANO :)
<dsnyders> zigford, I got Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a4.3p2-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<akk> jw_606: Yay!
<jw_606> Now I need to update 6.06 to 6.10 :)
<akk> jw_606: btw, the bug on it for S3 cards is https://launchpad.net/bugs/41340 -- there are similar bugs filed for other video cards.
<usr_rob> I need some help please. I installed ati drivers for my x1400 card, recompiled the kernel modules, now my sound doesn't work, the soundcard driver seems to be gone, any suggestions ?
<Arastoo> lemonsCC:its says no such file or directory
<akk> jw_606: In case you want to comment on it in the bug system or cc yourself or something (it doesn't look like anyone's fixing them, but maybe if a lot of people ask ...)
<Arastoo> lemonsCC: thats because the destination path is not knows
<jw_606> :D
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: sites moved :)
<Arastoo> lemonsCC: there  are diff places like admim/desktop;/file system/floppy/memory and etc
<jw_606> I see that Ubuntu 6.06 doesnt have an IRC application? I had to run IRC from a terminal
<agee> lemonsCC:what you expect for nmaping 192.168.0.0/24
<Arastoo> lemonsCC: wat should i write for filesystem
<I_hate_spyware> ext3
<I_hate_spyware> or fat32
<agee> lemonsCC:you want to make sure there is no icmp blocking?
<akk> jw_606: It doesn't come with xchat? There are lots of different irc clients you can install.
<Arastoo> hello  guys  i need to copy a file in "file system/etc/speedtouch/"
<QwertyM> jw_606, it does have XChat if I remember right
<jw_606> akk, I'm not seeing Xchat in the internet menu
<dsnyders> Vermyndax, Whew!  Now I'll be able to sleep nights :-)
<QwertyM> sudo apt-get install xchat :p
<jw_606> :P
<Vermyndax> dsnyders: haha
<Prometheum> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu after using SuSe for a while. Is there anywhere outside a text file where I could switch the video card it uses from board-integrated to my graphics card (which is nvidia)?
<bledy> Hi Ubuntus :) ! How can I make WLAN - LAN videoconference?
<Arastoo> what does "shift+insert" mean
<QwertyM> Arastoo, it means, paste.
<TTT_Travis> what is that command that shows what ports are in use?
<Arastoo> QwertyM:why cant i copy the file in the file system, its not coping it
<roryy> TTT_Travis: 'netstat -t' or 'netstat -at' might be what you want (shows TCP ports)
<QwertyM> em?
<QwertyM> are there any other port types than tcp and udp? I'm a nub at networks :p
<dsnyders> QwertyM, there are 65356 different ports under TCP/IP
<I_hate_spyware> yah but it uses a dif protacal then tcp/ip
<QwertyM> oh ok
<Arastoo> why cant i copy the file in the file system
<redcentre> anybody know anything about getting the Master Volume Control to actually act as a master volume control?
<Arastoo> wat the heck is wrong with it
<Arastoo> its not good
<Prometheum> Does anyone know where I can change the graphics card from board-integrated to my other card?
<dsnyders> QwertyM, If you cat /etc/services you will see a bunch of the standard ports and their protocols
<akk> redcentre: The trick would be to keep apps from changing the PCM volume. Some apps seem to do that.
<TTT_Travis> Prometheum in the BIOS usually
<QwertyM> ok, i'll read up a little :)
<Arastoo> i am trying to do it for a week and no body know shit about it
<crimsun> redcentre: what's the real issue?
<QwertyM> Arastoo, you want to copy what from where ?
<dsnyders> Arastoo, cp /source/file /destination/file
<Prometheum> travis: its in the bios for my bios, but once it gets to the OS it changes
<Arastoo> aaaaaaah
<Arastoo> dont say that dsnyders
<Arastoo> do not
<QwertyM> sudo cp /source/file /destination/file if the one by dsnyders dont work ?
<QwertyM> lol
<Art> Who was helping me earlier?
<Prometheum> I did it on SuSe in YAST, is there anything like that on Ubuntu?
* Art is Ar1
<burepe> Is there a partition program in the live cd?
<akk> Arastoo: What's the exact cmdline you're using? Do you have spaces in either of the names?
<bledy> Hi Ubuntus :) ! How can I make WLAN or LAN videoconference?
<Arastoo> destination is filesystem/etc/speedtouch and source is admin/etc/speedtouch , can you write the comand , i bet you cant
<dsnyders> burepe, fsdisk should be there
<I_hate_spyware> my dog attacks my linux cds i odnt even label them
<burepe> that has no gui right?
<frogzoo> burepe: try gparted
<QwertyM> erm what are filesystem and admin doing there? remove em
<burepe> thanks
<QwertyM> :p
<akk> Arastoo: filesystem/ and admin/ are directories under the current directory when you type the command?
<redcentre> i had dapper installed once before and could control volume through PCM...was planning on changing the media keys on my keyboard to control the pcm volume...but this time after ive re-installed apper the only way that i can control sound at all is through the specific program i am using...Master, PCM, Speaker, etc do nothing
<dsnyders> burepe, You could try cfdisk, which has an ascii gui
<jw_606> :)
<Vermyndax> woohoo!
<akk> redcentre: You can use either master or PCM, but all your apps have to agree
<QwertyM> lol
* Vermyndax kills the last windows machine in his network
<Arastoo> cp speedtouch330_firmware_3012.zip filesystem/etc/speedtouch, i am writing this when ia m in the source dir
<akk> redcentre: I ended up writing my own python volume control script that always sets pcm to 100% then adjusts master.
<redcentre> so how do i tell my apps to use master?
* dsnyders offers his congratulations to Vermyndax 
<Prometheum> How would I go about changing hardware settings such as what graphics card is used?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, anybody know how to make my wifi find IP addresses more consistently?
<Spaghetti_Knife> It fails to find one 90% of the time. It's fine the other 10%.
<akk> Arastoo: And you have a directory called "filesystem" that's under your current working directory?
<asgilder> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<QwertyM> remove filesystem from that command if you wish the zip to be in /etc/speedtouch
<Arastoo> no , no way there is no directory called filesystem
<QwertyM> cause / denotes filesystem
<Arastoo> its in the places
<akk> Arastoo: If you're trying to copy to /etc/something, then just use that -- that "filesystem" doesn't mean anything to linux.
<dsnyders> Spaghetti_Knife, You could try re-arranging the antenna(s)
<burepe> thanks
<QwertyM> no need of putting that into the command !
<Spaghetti_Knife> dsnyders ???
<akk> Arastoo: and of course you'll need to be root (sudo) to write to something under /etc
<Arastoo> lkie admin desktop filesystem flopppy cd memory
<Arastoo> like
<Spaghetti_Knife> dsnyders It doesn't do that for Windows. It's fine for Windows.
<I_hate_spyware> ahh a ghst is using my computer or a remote hacker?
<Arastoo> i know i am root
<naut> I've changed the hostname on my box
<Spaghetti_Knife> dsnyders Is there a known fix that could help with this problem?
<QwertyM> I_hate_spyware, a spyware :D
<I_hate_spyware> its my new linux install
<akk> Arastoo: Why do you want a zip file to be in /etc but not be named something.zip, anyway?
<akk> Arastoo: That seems pretty unusual.
<ablyss> Prometheum: double check the bios and make sure you booting to AGP not PCI, check if there is an option to disable onboard video too,
<jw_606> My sound isnt working in Ubuntu 6.06 :(
<naut> I want to update ssh_host_dsa_key.pub and ssh_host_rsa_key.pub
<I_hate_spyware> the ttermal oepned up by it self
<naut> Is there a howto somewhere?
<QwertyM> :o
<agee> hi, can anybody help me with ubuntu networking...my ubuntu cannot ping to private network but im sure that all network setting and parameters in fine, no icmp blocking in my network, cable link is very well connected...please help
<QwertyM> I_hate_spyware, its intuitive maybe :p
<Prometheum> ablyss: My bios has the option, but ubuntu can only boot to my board-integrated otherwise my xserver crashes
<bitmvnch> agee: how sure are you that all settings are fine? mind explaining how you set up your network? maybe you can pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<I_hate_spyware> agee ever checked that the hardware is enabled?
<dsnyders> Spaghetti_Knife, I have very little experience with wifi.  However your initial description of the problem sounded like a range issue.
<Arastoo> in the tope menu place->homefolder-> than you can see some thing on the side of the opened folder cant you
<ablyss> Prometheum: xserver crashes means you've successfully chaged video devices though
<Prometheum> ablyss: So how can I celebrate my xserver crashes with a nice gui?
<ablyss> Prometheum: so youre question should be how to keep xserver alive
<Arastoo> why the hell cant i just paste it in the window, if i can copy it
<agee> bitmvnch : ok..im thinking how to transfer ifconfig data to this internet connected computer...wait
<rastilin> Because other people are using this screen for their conversations.
<agee> I-hate_spyware : yes it is enabled
<bitmvnch> agee: oh, duh, the perennial challenge of network configuration ;)
<I_hate_spyware> arggh ghost ternamail keeps oepnig by its self
<ablyss> Prometheum: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg in the command shell after xserver crashes, but remember this may render your working onboard video to an unworking state
<Prometheum> ablyss: yes, I suppose so, but how can I use my far better pci card? I've used SuSe and YAST before, and I could do it there, is there anything like that on ubuntu and if so where?
<feryana> jw606 i'm back
<usr_rob> Nice, the HSF soft modem driver sound module made my sound work, hehe
<agee> bitmvnch:..haha..yes..let me collect all network setting data
<Arastoo> rastilin: HI please help,  i need to copy  a file in etc/speedtouch, which i am not able to , i can copy the file right clicking it, but the paste option is not enableed
<bitmvnch> agee: try and describe as succinctly as possible, perhaps, what you've done so far to configure your network and why you are so sure the config is fine..
<spx2> is anyone here into vim ?
<rastilin> Arastoo, to where?
<spx2> HELLO , anyone here into vim ?
<bitmvnch> sometimes when trying to explain how you've done things right you'll remember something you should have done and answer your own question
<I_hate_spyware> wats vim
<Arastoo> rastilin: filesystem/etc/speedtouch
<bitmvnch> spx2: whatcha need?
<Terminus> spx2: lots of people are. i think. =)
<rastilin> Arastoo, yeah, to where?
<Prometheum> ablyss: there's no way to do it besides that? I may need to use my board integrated, though not for ubuntu
<ablyss> Prometheum:  the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" command should run you through a video card setup for the xorg.conf file.. after that you can restart X
<spx2> bitmvnch , Terminus i need to use vim as a C/C++ ide , i want to make something for it so that when i press a button it compiles my source
<Arastoo> rastilin: filesystem/etc/speedtouch i want to copy it to it
<jw_606> How do I change the default sound card? Its pointing to my integrated sound and not my Soundblaster live card
<I_hate_spyware> wats the random take room?
<rastilin> Arastoo, that makes no sense at all
<I_hate_spyware> talk*'
<Prometheum> ablyss: is there anything I can do with it on to change the card it uses from 0 to 1?
<Terminus> spx2: hmmm... never modified keybindings before... i just do :!gcc -o foo foo.c
<Arastoo> rastilin: why not
<spx2> jw_606: see alsa configuration maybe ?
<ablyss> Prometheum: if the onboard video is unworkable after that.. just reset bios to use onboard video and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" again
<Arastoo> rastilin: i cant
<rastilin> Arastoo, copy it to the same point. Why? What's the point?
<rastilin> Arastoo, I can guess why though.
<rastilin> Arastoo, you don't have permissions to write to /etc.
<Arastoo> rastilin: source is my root
<rastilin> Arastoo, ?
<ablyss> Prometheum: someone else may have a better idea.. that would be my first try though
<Arastoo> rastilin: i am root , why i am not permitted
<Flannel> Arastoo: probably because you've got it mounted read only
<rastilin> Root with a graphical prompt?
<Arastoo> rastilin:i have to copy it from memory stick
<Terminus> spx2: if you really want to modify keybindings, you might be better off in #vim. =)
<agee> bitmvnch:ooooh...its weird..its working now..!:D i really dont understand...
<spx2> Terminus: i'm there too
<rastilin> Arastoo, ah? So, not /etc but from a memory stick, to where?
<Arastoo> graphical prompt??
<Prometheum> ablyss: how would I access xserver with it running on command line? I remember how to do it, I just was able to get to it easier on SUSE
<Arastoo> rastilin: to filesystem/etc/speedtouch
<carzzz215> does anyone know where network manager stores the saved SSIDs?  Sometimes it connects to certain networks and I don't want it to
<Arastoo> rastilin: i told you already :)
<rastilin> Arastoo, yeah because it makes lots of sense
<rastilin> Arastoo, from the beginning then
<Arastoo> rastlin: ok :-)
<mista> is there any point to upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10?
<Flannel> mista: new versions of stuff
<Prometheum> ablyss: also, if I were installing most of the rpg's that came with edgy, would I experience what looked like a crash on the part of the package manager?
<ablyss> Prometheum: I've seen software that edits the bios from the OS end.. but it's been so long i dont remember.. and to access X from the command you simply type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or /etc/init.d/kdm restart ( kdm for kubuntu) ( gdm for ubuntu )
<mista> yea but does it make a diff?
<rastilin> mista, It makes a difference. It depends if it's worth the hassle for you.
<Flannel> mista: just the fact that you get new versions.  It's entirely up to you whether it's "worth" it.
<Flannel> mista: Is FF1.5 good enough for you?  is [whatever else vsomething]  good enough?
<carzzz215> does anyone know where network manager stores the saved SSIDs?  Sometimes it connects to certain networks and I don't want it to
<Arastoo> i had a file in my memory stick, which i copied to the root@admim-desktop:home/admim/etc/speedtouch and now i want to copy it in "filesystem/etc/speedtouch
<Prometheum> ablyss: thanks, I'll be implementing that now. thanks for helping a noob!
<rastilin> Arastoo, copy it in?
<Arastoo> rastilin: the first etc/speedtouch i created it , the second one was already there
<ablyss> Prometheum: the default package manager defaults to international repository.. which for would stall out and look like a crash maybe for those using synaptic.. enable repositories to use United State server fixes this
<Arastoo> rastilin: in "filesystem/etc/speedtouch/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nzk*!*@*]  by ChanServ
<Jester45> is there any tools to customize a live cd? like pick what packages to incude and what not to
<Arastoo> rastilin: from admim/etc/speedtouch
<VonGuard> hello
<Jester45> Hello
<rastilin> Arastoo, still not following, can you discuss it with private messages?
<Arastoo> rastilin: why not its simple
<rastilin> Arastoo, it's not simple. It lacks a reason why. It's a completely new attempt and I still don't understand your system.
<Flannel> Jester45: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization  former for liveCD, second for Alternate CD
<ubun> what's a good GUI mp3 player?
<hicks> vlc
<ubun> besids vlc and xmms (dont really like them)
<ubun> for mp3s
<rastilin> mplayer works fine
<hicks> hmm
<ubun> im used to foobar2000 from windows
<ablyss> good as in simple or good as in powerful w/ many options
<Jester45> Flannel: yes i have looked at that page but im looking for a tool...um more automated i give it the iso and check/uncheck what packages to have
<ubun> both, like foobar2000 :)
<hicks> yea you mean like a libary mp3 player?
<wastrel> Ubunto
<ubun> kinda, with good playlists and 'light' interface
<mista> any good docs on how to install xgl/berly onto drapper
<hicks> amarok is good but its in qt
<Flannel> Jester45: then no, there is no tool.  If you're looking for a liveCD based linux (which Ubuntu primarily isn't) to carry around with you and use regularly, there are more appropriate ones out there.
<ubun> what's wrong with qt?
<ablyss> xmms is pretty straight forward and light..
<Flannel> mista: #ubuntu-xgl can help
<Music_Shuffle1> Knoppix is nice for LiveCD based distros.
<hicks> installing kdebase takes a bit of space
<hicks> i dont mind qt :D
<hicks> just a gnome guy
<Jester45> Flannel: no im going to be installing ubuntu on many computer but they arnt on lan so i might just take a regualr cd + flash drive with debs and a script
<ablyss> i'm using kmplayer to do most of my media playing now sort of medium.. not too light not too heavy
<Flannel> Jester45: ah.  You might be more interested in the Alternate CD then (the second link).  Doesn't require booting to a live environment first (start the installer right away), and is a lot easier to customize
<hicks> yea kmplayer is not bad
<jw_606> Hm, I can't get my sound to work, it appears that my soundcard is working, when I test system sounds they work fine, but when I try to view videos or MP3's no sound?
<rastilin> You need codecs
<hicks> yea do you have codecs installed?
<Jester45> hicks: ubun:  i use amarok becuase it looks good and has as many options as you could want
<carzzz215> does anyone know where network manager stores the saved SSIDs?  Sometimes it connects to certain networks and I don't want it to
<Flannel> !codecs | jw_606
<ubotu> jw_606: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jw_606> My volume in the upper right hand corner doesn't "ding" when I click on it either?
<hicks> yea amarok is good just you need to install kdebase before using it on standred ubuntu
<Flannel> carzzz215: not I, however you might try looking in your home folder, if it's not there (which I imagine it will be) you might try somewhere in /etc
<carzzz215> Flannel, ok...i'll check that out...thanks :)
<hicks> i dont think volume in gnome dings...
<jw_606> Google video's dont have sound either :(
<Jester45> Flannel: i might look into the alternative cd
<hicks> oh thats wierd
<hicks> whats your sound card?
<wastrel> carzzz215:  might be somewhere under ~/.config/
<jw_606> Sound Blaster Live Valuer
<jw_606> Value*
<Flannel> carzzz215: make sure you show hidden files though, it'll definately be hidden.  (that means a . in front of the name), it may be just a file, but more likely a folder, with appropriate files in it
<Oni-Dracula> do ATI drivers exist for Linux/Ubuntu?
<hicks> try typing "  modprobe sb  " in console
<dsnyders> Help!  I am getting E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) while installing Openssh
<hicks> yes onidracula ill give you the link to a tutorial
<Flannel> !ati | Oni-Dracula
<ubotu> Oni-Dracula: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carzzz215> Flannel, ok
<ablyss> vlc is amazing though.. being able to broadcast audio/video over LAN and watch it in perfect clarity is a vlc highlight
<jw_606> hicks I get errors :)
<hicks> lol hmmm
<Oni-Dracula> lazy bot user :p
<hicks> k ill brb after google searchs
<Jester45> ablyss: or use a ftp server
<Jester45> hicks: try www.google.com/linux
<hicks> ty jester i never thought of that
<Oni-Dracula> ok so ATI driver support looks good, does anyone have any thoughts as to why one shouldn't use an IBM/Lenovo laptop for Ubuntu usage?
<hicks> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide   Oni=Dracula
<ablyss> Jester45: or use a ftp server? in regards to what?
<ubun> i installed amarok but im not hearin any playback when i try to play mp3s, i have all the codecs installed to play mp3s i thought
<Jester45> ablyss: instead of vlc broadcasting
<AngryElf> is edgy still using /dev/dsp by default?
<Jester45> ubun does any sound work on your system
<ubun> yes
<ubun> i can hear mp3s with mpg321 and vlc
<Jester45> volume up?
<ubun> yes
<dabaR> ubun: check for libxine-extracodecs
<dabaR> AngryElf: afaik yes
<mista> do i need to install this ? "E: Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386"
<dabaR> and idk much
<dabaR> mista: what gives you that error?
<levander> I just install linux-source-2.6.17, but I'm getting some error about no "Module.symvers" file found when I'm trying to compile a module for my network card.  Anyone know where to find a package with Module.symvers in it?
<wastrel> levander:  use apt-file to search for what packages provide a file
<mista> trying to install "sudo apt-get install linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri-modules-`uname -r` xserver-xorg-air-core" - "install the AIGLX X Server"
<crimsun> levander: they're in linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ubun> dabaR:  thanks that worked
<ablyss> Jester45: by writing a script or something that reads the content of /dev/video I suppose... but you still might need vlc to read the signal from the client OS
<dabaR> ubun: always does
<levander> crimsun: that's the problem, i installed linux-source, but not the linux-headers, never thought I would need them both, damn
<levander> crimsun: thanks
<nothlit> you don't need linux-source for beryl
<crimsun> you normally don't need l-s, either.
<hicks> jw_606: how old is that sound card?
<hicks> im finding nothing on google
<Jester45_afk> ablyss: no just open a ftp client and transfer the file
<Jester45_afk> Hello crimsun
<crimsun> jw_606: pastebin the following output: ``asoundconf && amixer''
<mista> why updates trying to instal ati and intel video drivers when i have nvidia card!!!!
<ubun> amarok seems more like foobar2000 and xmms is more like winamp. amarok ftw
<crimsun> jw_606: sorry, ``asoundconf list && amixer''
<dabaR> mista: maybe linux-restricted, there is no -dri in ubuntu, which tutorial are you following? /j #ubuntu-xgl usually for gl help
<Jester45_afk> ubun: yes ftw
<race> hows it going
<mista> im following this one "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnDapper"
<lcandell> hi everyone
<jw_606> crimsun, ok I ran that in a terminal :)
<crimsun> jw_606: yes, but you need to pastebin it so that we can help
<jw_606> 1 sec
<dabaR> mista: did you sudo aptitude update, and added the extra repos before that?
<mista> yes
<lcandell> this is a picture for the howto on installing ubuntu on the ps3 - say cheese!
<jw_606> pastebin.com is acting slow, is there another paste bin?
<dsnyders> dabaR, Extra repos?  What extra repos?
<crimsun> jw_606: choose one of the hundred others
<ablyss> Jester45_afk: that woudl work but after time the file would accumlate to be large enough to eat up your entire hard drive space.  vlc just sends the data w/ out writting to disk, over then LAN where the client pc doesn't have to download a file, but simply connects to the host IP
<mista> "deb http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ dapper main aiglx" did not work!
<dabaR> dsnyders: as shown on the tutorial that he is following
<dabaR> mista: then that is where that package is, did you get the keys?
<jw_606> crimsun, http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/38127
<Menisk> I am running dapper on my oc and i know it has the accessruner drivers and i am using  a 'GeekADSL promax q31 ADSL modem' which is supported by these drivers, ubuntu can see the
<mista> yea i enter them but still not working
<madman91> hey guys.. i have a flash game i downloaded for linux.. i have 64bit dapper ... 32bit swiftfox with flash plugin... how can i play the flash game .. its 32bit .. but its not a .swf ...
<hicks> is this what you want mista? http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<dabaR> mista: show the errors, and all the commands you ran and the sources.list file on a pastebin.
<madman91> jw_606: use pastebin.ca ... i made one for myself .. madman91.pastebin.ca
<mista> hicks, would be nice but i have drapper installed
<hicks> oh sorry
<hicks> ill get the dapper link
<dabaR> I like how people call dapper drapper
<madman91> lol
<madman91> sorry it was a type
<madman91> typo **
<dabaR> It often happens
<dsnyders> dabaR, I missed that part of the thread.  I just installed edgy and I am finding a few things missing from the default repos.
<crimsun> jw_606: amixer set 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<ubun> i dont really like the code names but what can you do
<dabaR> dsnyders: read pm from ubotu
<Menisk> I am running dapper on my oc and i know it has the accessruner drivers and i am using  a 'GeekADSL promax q31 ADSL modem' which is supported by these drivers, ubuntu can see the modem but i dont know how to access it and make it work, i tried pppoeconf but it wants an ethernet interface and im using usb so how do i setup my pppoe adsl
<dsnyders> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<ablyss> Jester45_afk: then if you want you go out to the tv shop and buy a remote control booster and change the channels on your newly broad casted tv source ( aka wireless laptop on front porch )
<jw_606> crimsun, I put that through a terminal, nada
<wastrel> !pppoe | Menisk
<ubotu> Menisk: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<crimsun> jw_606: did you try ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<dsnyders> !extra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<madman91> any ideas guys ????
<jw_606> crimsun, AHHH LOUD!
<dabaR> !repos > dsnyders
<Jester45_afk> ablyss: im not worried about drive space
<jw_606> crimsun, thanks for the warning :P
<jw_606> I heard the Ubuntu startup sound
<dabaR> jw_606: he could not know about how loud you have your speakers to...
<Menisk> wastrel thats using pppoeconf which needs an ethernet interface i need to connect through usb
<dabaR> Menisk: did you google for make model and ubuntu?
<niko_m>  hello i just downloaded ubuntu the newest version i burned it to cd and booted from it.  it shows my new external usb drive but doesn't show my regular ntfs hard drive with two ntfs partitions
<niko_m> <niko_m> it also doesn't show my cd burner and dvd drive and doesn' allow me to mount them
<niko_m> <niko_m> it doesn't allow me to access my windows hard or mount it either
<niko_m> <niko_m> the only drive it allows me to access is my external usb hard drive which is ntfs also
<niko_m> <niko_m> also i'm thinking of installing it to my hard drive i noticed there is a program on the live cd that is for resizing paritions does it do it without destroying data?
<niko_m> <niko_m> where can i read about how much space i will need for ubuntu
<niko_m> <niko_m> can someone tell me how much space i need to install for ubuntu for a basic desktop install
<niko_m> <niko_m> can i run it off a external usb harddrive ?
<niko_m> <niko_m> so i guess i will just sit here and wait
<Menisk> dabar, yes
<AB3I> evening all. I've got an emergency question. I'm flying out in about 8 hours and need to format a disk so I can take some data with me. I'm still a noob with the terminal, and qtparted wont let me format the drive mounted as the slave (currently ntfs) as fat32. Can someone just show me the command string real quick to make it all into one fat32 partitino?
<Jester45_afk> spam
<Jester45_afk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gotit> d
<niko_m> sorry guys i didn't mean to paste so much at once
<niko_m> sorry
<niko_m> i didn't mean to flood
<dabaR> niko_m: are you in ubuntu now?
<jw_606> crimsun, so my sound does work something just isn't pointing at the write sound device I'm assuming
<niko_m> no sorry i can be in it in a couple of secs though
<niko_m> right now i'm in xp
<dabaR> 5GB is a minimal Ubuntu install, I like 10GB for the / and as much as possible for /home
<kenThomson> Ok, this is my question. on HDD-1 i have windows, on HDD-2 i installed Ubuntu yesterday (with grub also on HDD-2). Now whenever i boot the PC, windows boots as if nothing like Ubuntu exists? Can someone please tell me how do i get the GRUB menu? PLease understand that i dont wish to touch the MBR of my Windows HDD.
<niko_m> i can boot of the cd in a min or so though
<tom_> how do i change my deffault shell from dash to bash in edgy?
<dabaR> niko_m: do sudo fdisk -l in a terminal in ubuntu to get information about drives available
<dabaR> !mountwindows > niko_m
<JoePits> how do i mount my windows drives so i can use them from ubuntu?
<dabaR> !mountwindows > JoePits
<ubun> what's the path to 'hda1'?
<Jester45_afk> kenThomson: i think you have to make the ubuntu harddrive on hte master slot
<dabaR> ubun: /dev/hda1
<ubun> joepits nautilus does it automatically
<JoePits> i type that somewhre?
<JoePits> it didnt do it
<JoePits> not one of the 4
<ubun> dabaR thats what i thought but when i try to go to /dev/hda1 with mplayer it's not there
<dabaR> JoePits: look at the private message from ubotu, it has a link to read
<dabaR> ubun: run mount in a terminal, and it will show you where it is mounted
<niko_m> i'm going to boot into ubuntu now and i will join the channel again
<niko_m> brb
<carzzz215> Can someone tell me whats the option after "rmdir" to remove the directory and everything in it?
<kenThomson> Jester45:afk: If i change ubuntu drive to master and windows to slave, i get grub error:21 (on selecting ubuntu), "selected disk doesn't exist
<dabaR> carzzz215: rm -rf
<ubun> says /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1
<crimsun> jw_606: it should work fine
<carzzz215> dabaR, thanks :)
<kenThomson> Someone please help me, i instaleed Ubuntu and cant get it to boot
<dabaR> ubun: then it is /media/hda1
<dabaR> !grub > kenThomson
<ubun> yap thanks
<jw_606> crimsun, I'm still hearing no sound from google video?
<AB3I> anyone able to help me out?
<rajiv_nair> wat happened to ubotu?
<rajiv_nair> :-?
<gotit> daba
<spx2> where do i find the vim configuration file ?
<AB3I> I'm in a serious bind and should have been in bed 4 hours ago?
<EDinNY> anyone use glame?
<dabaR> tom_: chsh changes shells...
<wastrel> spx2:  ~/.vimrc  ?
<gotit> dabaR:please help, i can paste a file through gui in /etc/speedtouch, why
<dabaR> spx2: .exrc
<spx2> wastrel: thx ?
<mista> how do i restall X with out rebooing
<gotit> cant
<kenThomson> dabaR: Ok, this is my question. on HDD-1 i have windows, on HDD-2 i installed Ubuntu yesterday (with grub also on HDD-2). Now whenever i boot the PC, windows boots as if nothing like Ubuntu exists? Can someone please tell me how do i get the GRUB menu? PLease understand that i dont wish to touch the MBR of my Windows HDD.
<crimsun> are you using flash 7?
<gotit> dabaR:cant
<spx2> wastrel: no good...
<dabaR> gotit: you can not do it cause yyour gui is not running as root, and only root can add stuff in /etc
<rajiv_nair> grup shld b on HDD 1
<rajiv_nair> grub*
<dsnyders> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<wastrel> spx2:  that's your personal one, you can create it if it doesn't exist.
<JoePits> great thanks the script did it easy
<wastrel> spx2:  you want the system-wide one?
<jw_606> crimsun,  Firefox installed that when I first viewed a google video?
* dabaR lol @ spx2 ?
<dsnyders> !pm>dsnyders
<crimsun> jw_606: check [about:plugins] 
<gotit> dabaR: how should i run my gui as root , i entered entring my root login and pss
<kenThomson> rajiv_nair: i dont wish to tocu the MBR of my hdd-1
<spx2> wastrel: for my user only
* spx2 hits dabaR with a stick
<dabaR> mista: restart it? alt-ctrl-backspace
<mista> sweet thanks
<rajiv_nair> ken:i hv xp and ubuntu in dual boot
<wastrel> spx2:  create  ~/.vimrc  and add your configurations to it.
<rajiv_nair> ken: my xp is on HDD0....so is grun
<rajiv_nair> grub*
<jw_606> crimsun, Yes flash is installed
<kenThomson> rajiv_nair: but i dont wish to put GRUB on HDD0, is there any other alternative?
<crimsun> jw_606: which version?
<madman91> hey guys.. i have a flash game i downloaded for linux.. i have 64bit dapper ... 32bit swiftfox with flash plugin... how can i play the flash game .. its 32bit .. but its not a .swf ...
<dabaR> gotit: you could gksudo nautilus, but make sure you close the gui windows right after you are done your task, so you do not have a dangerous window around
<jw_606> crimsun,  Shockwave Flash 7.0 r68
<crimsun> jw_606: please enable dapper-backports and upgrade it to 9 beta 2
<rajiv_nair> ken: no idea sorry:)
<rajiv_nair> ken: im pretty new to linux in general........
<carzzz215> dabaR, hey, i think your right, but it's not erasing...i trying "sudo rmdir -rf /usr/share/example-content" and its saying "-r" even though i did "-rf" is an invalid option
<dabaR> crimsun: sound works somewhat better with that flash?
<crimsun> dabaR: much better
<kenThomson> Can't ANYONE tell me how do i get ubuntu to boot?
<crimsun> dabaR: [as in it actually works] 
<dabaR> carzzz215: sudo rm -rf it deletes.
<madman91> can i install a flash 32 bit ... standalone player ?
<wastrel> kenThomson:  you can create a boot disk
<dabaR> crimsun: sweet, I think I know how to fix an old issue then...
<madman91> to play an old game
<wastrel> kenThomson:  do you have a floppy drive?
<dabaR> kenThomson: ubotu did.
<kenThomson> wastrel: I dont want to risk loosing it.
<kenThomson> dabaR: but those links don't answer my specific questions
<kenThomson> dabaR: Did you read my question?
<dabaR> kenThomson: yes
<wastrel> kenThomson:  you can install grub on a removable disk and boot with that by putting the disk in the drive
<kenThomson> dabaR: so...?
<spx2> wastrel: is  [[ supposed to work in vim ?
<spx2> ANYONE , HOW DOES [[ OR ] ]  WORK IN VIM ?
<dabaR> kenThomson: so ymmv, it works here.
<kenThomson> wastrel: As i told you, i dont want to risk loosing it
<kenThomson> dabaR: What should i do, now?
<wastrel> kenThomson:  losing the boot disk you mean?  i thought you meant losing your MBR
<crimsun> spx2: some context would be nice.
<niko_m19> hi i was just in here but i was using xp so i booted with the live cd of ubuntu the newest version of the desktop cd
<crimsun> spx2: i.e., what are you attempting?
<carzzz215> dabaR, hey thanks that worked!...why did that work and not rmdir?
<wastrel> spx2:  i don't know
<spx2> crimsun: i read in this vim for c programmers
<JoePits> how do i make little icons on my desktop for my drives i mounted
<JoePits> ohhh create launcher?
<spx2> wastrel crimsun it says there that i should use [[ to get to the next "{" in my source
<wastrel> spx2:  seems to work for me.
<dabaR> carzzz215: rmdir removes dirs, if they are empty. rm deletes file nodes, and rm -r deletes a whole branch if you think of the file system as a tree
<spx2> wastrel: like what does it do ?
<wastrel> spx2:  yes, i just tested it-  you may need  vim-full   edgy comes with vim-tiny by default.
<wastrel> spx2:  it jumps to the first { or the top of the file.
<niko_m19> my problem was ubuntu is only finding my external usb hard drive not my main hard drive that is ntfs also that has two partitions on it
<carzzz215> dabaR, ahh ok...thanks
<dabaR> JoePits: depends on where you mounted them, it should have icons already for files in /media.
<dabaR> !icons > JoePits
<JoePits> ya but i want shortcuts
<kenThomson> hell!
<niko_m19> when i do sudo fdisk -l it show all the paritions
<dabaR> niko_m19: then you just have to mount them.
<dabaR> !mountwindows > niko_m19
<spx2> wastrel: i have vim full too lemme try ok ?
<niko_m19> i tried that it doesn't work
<JoePits> whats gconfeditor
<dabaR> JoePits: it is a program... gconf-editor
<JoePits> ok i figured it out
<JoePits> typed that in terminal
<spx2> wastrel: its ok it works
<dabaR> niko_m19: show output of sudo fdisk -l on paste.ubuntubrasil.org
<niko_m19> when i type sudo !mountwindows it says event not found
<soulfreshner> anybody here have problems with midi?
<soulfreshner> I can't seem to get it to work
<dabaR> niko_m19: it is a command for the channel bot to send you a pm
<soulfreshner> no errors or anything, just no sound
<dabaR> soulfreshner: what have you tried to fix it?
<dcnstrct> hi.  I'm a noob.  Just installed dapper drake server.  Now I want to install some stuff with apt-get but when I use apt-get install whatver-program-name then it asks me for my CD.  I don't want to get packages from the CD I want to get them from the net.  What should I do ?
<dabaR> dcnstrct: sudo <editor> /etc/apt/sources.list remove the cd line
<gephalt> how do i get information about the hardware on my computer- other than lspci/lsusb. the processor specs- particularly
<madman91> 64BIT dapper.... 32bit flash game... 32bit swiftfox browser... 32bit flash plugin ... HOW CAN i play that game ? without a browser.. in windows i would double click.. does linux have a stand alone player? how can i play it?
<dabaR> gephalt: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dabaR> gephalt: lshw
<wastrel> dcnstrct:  you need to edit your apt sources & comment out the CD lines.  /etc/apt/sources.list  make sure the http lines are uncommented
<dcnstrct> gephalt, proc filesystem has lots of useful info.
<rajiv_nair> madman: tried opening it in the browser??:)
<madman91> rajiv_nair: yea.. it just shows a download dialog
<niko_m19> that link is in brazil
<soulfreshner> dabaR: fix it how?
<rajiv_nair> ohhh
<niko_m19> how am i suppose to send
<madman91> rajiv_nair: browser will player .swf .. not a file ..
<dabaR> !mountwindows | niko_m19
<ubotu> niko_m19: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<rajiv_nair> oh yeah
<soulfreshner> I tried looking in the standard places - lsmod to see if the drivers are loaded
<gotit> i cant enter in the directory which i can see by typing ls
<dcnstrct> wastrel, that worked, thats alot
<gephalt> thank you dabaR. I am asking cause when ever i use an application like k3b/sound-juicer my computer seems to freeze up. Its an old machine- but not quite old- pentiumIV proc (1.8Ghz) with 256 ram and an nvidia geforce4. I run fluxbox most of the time. yet the results are the same. could there be anything else that might be affecting the performance? am using ubuntu 6.10 freshly installed
<soulfreshner> everything seems fine, and all other sound works
<dabaR> gephalt: processor usage - top
<dabaR> gotit: sudo ls?
<madman91> rajiv_nair: any other ideas?
<gotit> dabaR: dont know
<dabaR> gotit: does sudo ls give any better results than ls?
<gotit> dabaR: no, just the colors
<niko_m19> i tried typing !mountwindows dabar that doesn't do anything
<niko_m19> i'm looking at the help file now
<dabaR> niko_m19: follow the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<VigoFusio1> Greetings
<dabaR> gotit: you can not get into that dir with the gui?
<jw_606> crimsun, I got my sound working, seems fine now, thank you so much !: )
<gotit> dabaR:i can but i have to run the file
<niko_m19> another question i had is if the gnome partition editor resizes windows partitions without destroying data?
<soulfreshner> what is supposed to happen when I run timidity from the command line?
<dabaR> gotit: What is the dir, what is the file?
<crimsun> jw_606: np
<soulfreshner> 'cos at the moment it does nothing
<niko_m19> and what kind of space do you need for ubuntu for a simple hard drive install and does the setup take care of making the linux partitions it needs for that and the swap drive and all of that?
<tonyyarusso> niko_m19: About 3 g is the safe minimum, I'd go 5 or 6, and yes.
<Menisk> i need to connect to the internet through my usb connection to my router which my adsl modem is plugged into, i've tried pppoeconf and need help how should i connect the net and don't ask ubotu for adsl instruction because that gives you pppoeconf
<EDinNY> I installed kubuntu...it has make, but the closest I found to gcc was /usr/bin/gcc-4.1.  did it forget to put a link from gcc=>gcc-4.1?
<VigoFusio1> niko_m19: 10g is plenty, and it will make a swap and everything
<gotit> in /speedtouchconf-27-jun-2006 file is speedtouchcon.ch
<dabaR> niko_m19: that is its purpose to resize without destroying data. As always, with data, make backups, but it should work. 5gb for a minimal install, if you can spare 10, even better,.
<dabaR> EDinNY: you should install the build-essential package if you want to compile
<VigoFusio1> niko_m19: 3-5g is all thats really needed
<dabaR> gotit: change some permissions on that dir. chmod changes permissions, it has a nice man page, chmod does.
<VigoFusio1> niko_m19: I did 10g cause I had 30g free space
<EDinNY> thanks
<XiXaQ> hmm, I have a public_html folder in my home. However, when I add new files, I must manually change permissions for them. How can I fix this?
<niko_m19> what about installing to a 320 gig external usb drive
<dabaR> XiXaQ: what does umask in a temrinal show?
<niko_m19> can i run linux from that drive
<XiXaQ> dabaR?
<niko_m19> is that possible
<niko_m19> currently that is the only drive i can access on my live cd right now
<dabaR> XiXaQ: run umask in a terminal and tell us what it showed you
<XiXaQ> dabaR, on the public_html directory, or what?
<VigoFusio1> niko_m19: Yes you can, but there have been issues with USB Externals, they might be resolved.
<XiXaQ> dabaR, umask alone shows 0022
<dabaR> XiXaQ: just type umask when you get to a command prompt
<niko_m19> how would i be able to boot from it?
<dabaR> XiXaQ: then all files you create will have 644 permissions if they are text files.
<dabaR> XiXaQ: what exactly do you do now?
<Menisk> i need to connect to the internet through my usb connection to my router which my adsl modem is plugged into, i've tried pppoeconf and need help how should i connect the net and don't ask ubotu for adsl instruction because that gives you pppoeconf and this setup works fine in windows
<VigoFusio1> niko_m19: In the BIOS you would or could make changes there, just like any Hardware Device
<XiXaQ> dabaR, I copy a file into the public_html directory, then I open nautilus, rightclick public_html, properties, select permissions, grant others the right to read the files and apply permissions to enclosed files.
<niko_m19> well do i have to resize my windows parition to make room to make a linux partition before setup or will that be a part of the setup process?
<dabaR> XiXaQ: and where do you copy the file from and how do you create it?
<XiXaQ> dabaR, I copy the file from elsewhere. Either my home-dir, another drive, email account..
<VigoFusio1> niko_m19: That is part of the gpart utility, it allocates Free space
<niko_m19> is that part of setup though?
<niko_m19> will it run gpart?
<VigoFusio1> Correct
<gotit> is there any other command for changing the dir
<XiXaQ> gotit, changing working directory?
<dabaR> XiXaQ: it seems to me that when you create a file in a terminal it has fine permissions for readability. maybe your other way of creating files is the one to blame...
<XiXaQ> dabaR, creating files? Rightclick, copy, paste?
<niko_m19> is gpart as reliable a program as acronis parition manager?
<VigoFusio1> niko_m19: There are a few sights that show the step by step, the gpart/Prtition cimes in near the end of install.
<ESPOiG> wats a good way to kill gdm cuz i try to kill it with killall gdm and it fails and says it cant
<dabaR> XiXaQ: a paste never created a file, did it?
<dabaR> ESPOiG: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<XiXaQ> dabaR, that's what _I'm_ talking about...
<VigoFusio1> gpart is vailable as a standolone application, but it is included with the Distro
<dabaR> gparted
<XiXaQ> dabaR, I think the problem is with apache...
<ESPOiG> dabaR, thankyou
<Menisk> i need to connect to the internet through my usb connection to my router which my adsl modem is plugged into, i've tried pppoeconf and need help how should i connect the net and don't ask ubotu for adsl instruction because that gives you pppoeconf and this setup works fine in windows
<levander> crimsun: "sudo aptitude install linux-headers-2.6.17-10" and it contained no Modules.symvers file
<race_> whois _Er1k_
<crimsun> levander: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> levander: note that "2.6.17-10" != $(uname -r)
<VigoFusio1> Menisik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkDevices is main,
<XiXaQ> dabaR, I figured it out: I needed to have an empty file named .htaccess in the directory.
<levander> crimsun: uname -r = 2.6.17-10-generic, and linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic depends upon linux-headers-2.6.17-10.  Are you really telling me the difference between those two packages is the problem?
<dabaR> XiXaQ: maybe.
<crimsun> levander: yes.
<levander> crimsun: fair enough - rebooting now (because I have to to get networking from my old kernel for downloading, etc.)
<crimsun> levander: seeing how you need linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic to compile anything remotely related to extra-tree kernel modules
<VigoFusio1> Menisik: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem
<dabaR> >
<VigoFusio1> Menisik: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=usb&titlesearch=Titles
<niko_m19> ok i ran that script that was on the help page and now i can access my windows partitions but i can't write to them correct?
<EDinNY> has anyone use "audiocd:/" in konqurer to rip an audio cd?
<niko_m19> they are ntfs
<JoePits> do i need to get the nvidia driver
<dabaR> niko_m19: right.
<dabaR> JoePits: does your X work without it?
<race> JJoepits: Yes
<JoePits> ya but i wanna play games
<niko_m19> even my usb drive its ntfs too?
<niko_m19> what if they were fat32 could i write to them then?
<snype> yep
<WOOHOO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315904
<dabaR> niko_m19: or vfat something like that, I do not know readlly
<niko_m19> snype so if i formateed my usb external hard drive back to fat 32 i could write to it in ubuntu?
<XiXaQ> niko_m19, you can download ntfs-3g if you need to write to them.
<WOOHOO> ubuntu gaming gotta go up now just saw this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315904
<XiXaQ> niko_m19, it's not perfect and you don't get any guarantees, but I haven't heard of anyone who has had any problems with it.
<XiXaQ> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<WOOHOO> !gaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XiXaQ> !ntfs-3g | niko_m19
<niko_m19> what is the name of that one program because when i ran the script it said i could run something that would allow me to write but it didn't reccomend it because it didnt' work to good
<ubotu> niko_m19: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<dabaR> does it come in packets of five?
<niko_m19> yeah that's what i though
<niko_m19> thought
<niko_m19> so the same thing with writing to ntfs partitions even when you install ubuntu to the hard drive
<kuto> hi
<dabaR> yes
<XiXaQ> niko_m19, read the url you got from ubotu.
<niko_m19> so it would probably be better to have my external hard drive be fat 32 i should have left it that way isntead of formatting it to ntfs
<dabaR> niko_m19: seems so
<niko_m19> i will
<XiXaQ> niko_m19, if you can, you should probably use fat 16.
<kuto> can someone help? I am running a laptop and when i cat /proc/cpuinfo my cpu says that it is just running at 1000MHz it is actually at 1.6GHz+
<vaibhav> hey all
<kuto> how do i fix this
<VigoFusio1> Was I messing up?
<niko_m19> i don't think i can use that for my external hard drive
<XiXaQ> kuto, could it be cool and quiet?
<VigoFusio1> =-O
<nothlit> kuto, thats fine, laptops have cpu scaling
<ademan> how is nforce mobo support in edgy?
<XiXaQ> kuto, there is a applet for the panel which let you see and adjust the cpu speeds.
<wastrel> kuto:  do something processor-intensive and it'll spike up to max
<kuto> what is the applet?
<wastrel> calculate pi or something.
<XiXaQ> kuto, look around.
<vaibhav> hey i got a gpg error while updating apt-get does anyone knows y does it occur?
<XiXaQ> kuto, however, cpu scaling is a good thing.
<kuto> everything seems to run at the right speed but the cpu is not just running at it though
<niko_m19> so is installing easy if you have installed linux before?
<cafuego_> ademan: my nforce3 works fione (has for years) dunno about nforce4 or 6100
<niko_m19> i don't want to wreck my system
<XiXaQ> niko_m19, heh, installing ubuntu is easy. Period.
<dabaR> vaibhav: show us the error, and your sources.list file on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vaibhav> ok wait
<niko_m19> i usually do my partitioning first
<XiXaQ> niko_m19, do you have free space on your harddrive?
<cafuego_> kuto: cpu frequency applet, it's in the default install.
<ademan> cafuego: unfortunately this is nforce4
<vaibhav> GPG error: http://non-us.debian.org stable/non-US Release: The following sign atures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F 1D53D8C4F368D5D
<cafuego_> ademan: That should be well supported, it's over 12 years old now.
<kuto> cafuego, cpu frequency applet is not installed in my edgy
<dabaR> vaibhav: comment out the debian.org repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<cafuego_> CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.16.1
<niko_m19> i have 26 gigs free on my hard drive on its extended partition that is ntfs
<VigoFusio1> My install got goofed up, well operator error, but anyhoot, can a layover install repair it? or is there some other way?
<vaibhav> but y does it occur?
<niko_m19> its 44 gigs total
<dabaR> vaibhav: cause you have a repository n your list, and do not have a gpg key for it.
<XiXaQ> niko_m19, free unpartitioned space, I meant.
<niko_m19> my first partition my primary one is 12 gigs with windows on it and some programs and i have 3 gigs free on that
<vaibhav> how do fix it besides commenting?
<XiXaQ> niko_m19, I would not trust the installer to resize ntfs partitions if I were you.
<cafuego_> ademan: I'd be highly surprised if it didn't work (I'm pretty (but not 100%)) sure I plonked dapper on an nforce4 S939 board at a friends place a few months ago.
<nothlit> gparted is great at resizing ntfs
<dabaR> vaibhav: why do you have a debian repository if you use ubuntu?
<niko_m19> and i have 295 gigs free on my usb external hard drive but they are all ntfs drives
<niko_m19> should i use acronis partition manager?
<niko_m19> i have that with a program i downloaded off the net called hirens boot cd
<ademan> by the way i heard numerous reports that amd64+edgy=fail, is that true?
<mural1> hi all
<niko_m19> i actually has several partition managers
<cafuego_> ademan: The amd64 desktop install I did last month worked fine
<cafuego_> ademan: Just don't expect video codecs, flash or java applets to work
<ademan> ok, i'm trying to help someone with an amd64 dual core....
<mural1> how do i install audio and video players like xine and kaffeine ??
<ademan> they won't work at all? I thought amd64 could run x86 binaries just fine...
<niko_m19> so one person says i should gpart to resize the other person says i shouldn't
<dabaR> !synaptic > mural
<ademan> niko_m19: gparted is your friend
<niko_m19> well the good thing is the partition with all the free space on it doesn't have anything i need on it
<_Enchained> niko_m19: there's a tool to prepare your drive in the installation process so you can use it to format etc
<XiXaQ> niko_m19, never make such radical changes to your system without having a backup.
<dabaR> ! synaptic > mural1
<niko_m19> its my primary partion that has widows on it and the few programs i use
<_Enchained> you must defrag the part before
<kuto> if i install kubuntu desktop it changes my boot splash how do i change it back to ubuntu splash?
<_Enchained> to be sure that you won't loose data
<niko_m19> the main thing i wanted to backup was windows with my new external hard drive but i found out you can't back that up with the backup software the comes with the driver.  not so you can just restore it
<VigoFusio1> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<cafuego_> ademan: it runs 'em, but it involves annoying hassle.
<niko_m19> i did use acronis image to make an image of my drive
<mural1> dabar: will it take care of the dependencies??
<bobbie__4> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<dabaR> mural1: yes
<bobbie__4> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<jw_606> Hello again
<rajiv_nair> !ubotu
<dabaR> kuto: see whether usplash-artwork-ubuntu is still installed. search for usplash in your package manager, I am not sure of the exact package name
<jw_606> I am trying to install my ati drivers, "ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run" but I don't know the command to install this?
<jw_606> Can someone help me please?
<VigoFusio1> Funny bot! :)
<bobbie__4> !BeOS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BeOS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajiv_nair> jw_606: hold up for a min
<VigoFusio1> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jw_606> Ok
<wastrel> jw_606:  why don't you install the drivers from the ubuntu repos?
<dabaR> jw_606: did you read the ati wiki page?
<VigoFusio1> BeOS ROCKS
<ademan> are there problems with the amd64 dual core?
<vaibhav> gpg error anybody?
<rajiv_nair> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_new_8.31.5_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Edgy_Manually
<rajiv_nair> dats for jw_606:)
<jw_606> wastrel, I searched the respos and didnt fine any drivers?
<wastrel> jw_606:  the ubuntu wiki has a very good howto for installing the ati drivers
<niko_m19> so if i only resize my extended partition and creating my linux partitions in the free space there, it shouldn't mess with my primary partiotion and windows right?
<niko_m19> it would be cool if i could just run it off my usb drive
<VigoFusio1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934 <<<ATI and stuff
<levander> Well, with crimsun's help, I just compiled the kernel module for my network card.  I loaded the module with modprobe.  Now, how do I actually acess the network card?  "sudo ifup eth0" gives some "No such device error".
<niko_m19> i doubt in my bios i can boot from it though because i have a fairly old computer
* dabaR will read it for the stuff
<rajiv_nair> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide << ATi edgy driver wiki
<VigoFusio1> the stuff is the best part:)
<dabaR> levander: what about eth1 ath0 wlan0 or something like that?
<vaibhav>  GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures  couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0109083 12D230C5F
<rajiv_nair> jw_606: follow method 2 in dat wiki
<vaibhav>  GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures  couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0109083 12D230C5F
<vaibhav>  GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures  couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0109083 12D230C5F
<vaibhav>  GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures  couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0109083 12D230C5F
<levander> dabaR: ummm, you would just start trying that stuff randomly, or there is way to look up what it is?
<vaibhav> GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures  couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0109083 12D230C5F
<vaibhav> GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures  couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0109083 12D230C5F
<vaibhav> GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures  couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0109083 12D230C5F
<vaibhav> oops
<levander> vaibhav: pastebin
<rajiv_nair> vaibhav:
<rajiv_nair> slow down:D
<vaibhav> ya :D
<dabaR> levander: not sure
<vaibhav> levander:pastebin?
<levander> vaibhav: if you have a lot of text you want people to see, you don't paste it in the channel, you go to a pastebin web site and post a link to it in the channel
<wraithsoul> Hey, I am looking for the name of a program.
<wraithsoul> It is basically a LAN emulator, the name starts with an H.
<jurgen> Hi... trying to get into Linux, tackling the "ftp" command at the moment... is it possible to mget and recurse directories? (I'd like to download the complete website for backup)
<vaibhav> my mouse wasn't working properly
<vaibhav> anyways any suggestions for tht gpg error
<wastrel> jurgen:  mget doesn't recurse directories as far as i can recall.  ncftp  is a more powerful client that supports recursive get
<siXy> jurgen, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/gs/app-ftp/node1.html
<jurgen> ah, okay. Thanks you two :D
<siXy> for an explanation of the basic ftp client. like wastrel siad there are better clients around
<kishan> can any one please help with samba installtion
<Swiftfeet8> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kishan> i messed aroung with samba can u please help me
<dabaR> kishan: how? I could bring you a glass of water
<tom_> kishan: whats up?
<kishan> dabaR :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36214/
<kishan> check this please
<vaibhav> is tht gpg error serious?
<kishan> tom_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36214/
<flo> i'm a new linux usser please someone tel me how can i set up automatic usser login into gnome
<rajiv_nair> !gpg > vaibhav
<kishan> can u check this and help me ,i tired a package called gsambad which messed everythig up i think i messed using it
<rajiv_nair> !gpg | vaibhav
<ubotu> vaibhav: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<rajiv_nair> finallly:D
<tom_> kishan: ok that seems like apt didn't start it properly, try sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<vaibhav> ok thnks
<rajiv_nair> !ubotu | vaibhav
<ubotu> vaibhav: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jw_606> Hello I'm trying to follow the Wiki ATI driver installtion process but I am receiving an error
<dabaR> flo: system>administration>login window
<kishan> it says starting samba demon failed tom_
<niko_m19> so should i install this bad boy or not :)
<rajiv_nair> jw_606: wat xactly is the error??
<dabaR> flo: security ...
<niko_m19> or just be happy with xp pro and running linux off cd with knoppix and damn small linux and now ubuntu
<flo> dabaR thx
<rajiv_nair> niko: chuck xp out man!:D
<digiqq> what does this mean? "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<niko_m19> what i need is another system for messing around linux with
<tom_> niko_m19: install it hehe :)
<JOFFA> that segmentation is fault %-)
<dabaR> digiqq: it means something was wrong with the program you ran.
<kishan> tom_ : it says samba demon failed
<tom_> kishan: whats the output (pastebin it)
<digiqq> dabaR: I was just trying to run firefox which I downloaded from mozilla FTP server
<corleno> THE CHANCE OF A LIFETIME - FREE!!
<corleno> Have you ever dreamed about owning a piece of a big company? Too expensive? Not now!! How about ownership
<corleno> without paying a penny...ever? Too good to be true? No! Amazing and unique? Yes! Totally legal and fully disclosed?
<corleno> Yes! Join us and own a piece of the next big Internet company - completely free forever! You will even get a $10.00 sign up bonus, free downloads, and a contract assuring you of ownership . Totally free - now and forever!
<corleno> http://tinyurl.com/y9n7n9
<kishan> tom_ : it just says samba demon  {fail} thats all nothing else
<Quinn_Storm> hey guys, quick question...the driver that works with my broadcom card is unrecognized by bcm43xx-fwcutter.  Anyone have any ideas on this?
<tom_> kishan: umm ok
<tom_> kishan: try a sudo apt-get install samba again see what it does
<kishan>  Starting Samba daemons...                                             [fail] 
<mural1> can someone  plz tell me wat is the difference between Dapper Drake,Breezy Badger and edgyEFT ??? wat are they actally?? as in wat do they represent??
<tom_> mural1: edgy is the newest
<dabaR> mural1: they are different versions of the ubuntu OS
<rajiv_nair> !dapper | mural1
<ubotu> mural1: dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<tom_> mural1: dapper is stable
<rajiv_nair> !breezy | mural1
<ubotu> mural1: breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<kishan> tom_ : it gives the same out put as earlier
<niko_m19> what help files should i read if i'm installing the desktop version the newester version?
<J-_> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<dabaR> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<kishan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36215/  tom_
<kishan> this is what is shows
<kishan> ANY ONE HELP with Samba http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36215/
<mural1> oh ok... i never contemplated the fact tht they could actually come up such fancy names for every new release...thanks anyways..
<Kurzweil> What program would I use to make a video of beryl to show someone?
<tom_> kishan: yelling won't help mate :) try and be more descriptive and that'll help
<dabaR> mural1: it is a name for the development effort, the release has a year.month number, so 6.10
<rajiv_nair> kurzweil: i tried instanbul............but video didnt come out very nice
<kishan> sorry tom_ what do u want to know
<Kurzweil> thanks
<dabaR> !record desktop-#ubuntu-xgl > Kurzweil
<tom_> kishan: i'm not sure how to help you though unfortunately, dpkg isn't configuring samba for some reason :(
<rajiv_nair> !istanbul | kurzweil
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<gotit> wat the hell is wrong i am "root@admim-desktop:-#" there is only one directory desktop and i cant enter in it
<gotit> and where are ther other user directories
<kishan> well tom the point is i installed this new package called gsambad which help to configure the samba which in turn mess the samba thing previously i was ablt to see my network home computers now i am unable to see them any help will be greatly appreciated
<gotit> and how do i switch to normal user
<dabaR> kishan: sudo dpkg --configure -a;sudo aptitude -f install;sudo apt-get install -f, show output on pastebin
<dabaR> gotit: exit will exit the root shell liely
<dabaR> kishan: did you remove the gsamba package?
<gotit> dabaR: i still cant enter in to the dir
<kishan> dabar: yes i did
<wyld> how do i make a file owned by root.root?
<gotit> i am tryin to install a usb adsl since more than a week, it sucks
<gotit> it really does
<ademan> hey how would you boot the desktop installer with acpi disabled?
<Turner> is there a way to do a non-graphical desktop install?
<Turner> It has problems loading the desktop.
<ademan> Turner: yeah, the alternate installer installs the same thing as the desktop installer, it just is graphical
<Turner> uh
<Turner> so how do I start it?
<kishan> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36216/
<wyld> "The file should be owned by root.root and be copied to /tmp." This is what it says in the java installer relating to the documentation. how do i do this?
<SilentDis> wyld:  sudo chown root:root /target/file.name
<kishan> dabaR: any help will be appreciated
<ademan> Turner: oh, the alternate installer is a separate cd
<Turner> wth!
<Turner> brilliant.
<wyld> SilentDis: do i have colon in root:root, or a period?
<Realmy> Does anybody know if the 'generic' kernel is 686 optimized, or is it 386?
<SilentDis> wyld:  that's a colon :)
<gotit> help me God, help me guys for God sake
<Realmy> my friend's laptop is a P4 celeron, so I'd like to run a 686 kernel, if possible:)
<wyld> SilentDis: thanks
<SilentDis> realmy:  with edgy, they've gone away from the whole 'optimized' kernel thing...  it's now one kernel to rule them all.... or you can self-compile ;)
<Realmy> output from uname -rm: 2.6.17-10-generic i686
<nothlit> !alternate | Turner
<ubotu> Turner: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<SilentDis> wyld:  nt :)
<dabaR> wyld: are you installing Java?
<Realmy> SilentDis, ah, so everythings 386 then
<gotit> i cannot enter into the directiores
<gotit> i can see them with ls
<ademan> is there a list of liveCd "cheat codes" somewhere?
<wyld> dabaR:yes
<SilentDis> realmy:  not really...
<Realmy> SilentDis, for self-compiled, is there a good way to get ubuntu's hardware detection, or is it a ground up 'make menuconfig' type of affair?
<dabaR> wyld: there is an ubuntu package of java now.
<nothlit> !java | wyld
<ubotu> wyld: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SilentDis> realmy:  supposedly, it tries to use the 'best' for your kernel... but yeah, a lot is just base i386 code.  as i said, if you want optimized, you'll have to compile your own kernel.
<kaveh> hello everybody
<dabaR> kishan: it may be that your config file sucks. Try sudo apt-get remove --purge samba;sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba
<gotit> dabaR: can you plz help, i cant enter in the dir
<wyld> I could have found that, but I'm trying to learn linux here ;)
<J-_> will
<Realmy> SilentDis, yeah, that's what I was afraid of- i'm trying to squeeze some extra kick out a friend's celeron, but she's not too tech savvy :-/
<J-_> err
<dabaR> wyld: fair enough...
<SilentDis> realmy:  i've yet to hand compile for ubuntu... last time I did it was about a year ago on my FreeBSD box lol
<dabaR> gotit: why can you not enter the dir? cause you are trying to sudo cd?
<Realmy> SilentDis, I'll just remove the 386 kernels, and stick with the generic then.  I've tried showing her how to hand compile w/gentoo, and it didn't go well hehe
<SilentDis> realmy:  what speed celeron?
<Realmy> SilentDis, 1.7GHz
<J-_> will the breezy badger instruction work when dual booting ubuntu and windows on dapper drake?
<Realmy> SilentDis, make that 1.8GHz
<SilentDis> realmy:  i ask because i just installed to a P3 500 w/ 384 MB ram, thing runs like a dream
<gotit> dabar: it says sudo cd command not found
<Realmy> SilentDis, yeah, it's not bad, but I like to try to pull every ounce out I can
<wyld> dabar: it's not the easyiest thing since canned cheese though
<SilentDis> j-_:  if windows is installed first, both edgy and dapper will automagically add windows to the grub bootloader
<Realmy> SilentDis, checkinstall is your friend hehe
<dabaR> wyld: which is why there is a package:)
<gotit> dabaR: with or without sudo , i cant enter
<J-_> SilentDis: alright awesome, thanks!
<SilentDis> realmy:  hehe :)
<dabaR> gotit: sudo chmod a+rx /dir/path
<reverseblade> dabaR, try sudo su and you become root
<kishan> dabaR: same error  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36217/
<wyld> dabar: hmmm, you might have a point there...
<SilentDis> realmy:  i think you'd be fine with -generic...  i'm running an AMD athalon 1900+ here (1.6ghz), and edgy runs really well (-generic kernel)
<dabaR> kishan: pastebin your /etc/samba/samba.conf file
<senectus> When I upgraded to edgy my firefox didn't upgrade.. anyone know why?
<SilentDis> j-_: no troubles :)
<gotit> dabaR: its not workin /dir/path , path after the dir i dont understand that
<dabaR> senectus: the ubuntu-desktop package was not installed?
<reverseblade> senectus, no but some people have troubles with dapper -> edgy process as well
<dabaR> gotit: just sudo chmod a+rx /something
<dabaR> replace something with the real name of the ditr
<Realmy> SilentDis, yeah, i'm going to leave her with it- if it breaks, I'll just do a manual build, and use synaptic to put it back to 386
<Realmy> :)
<gotit> dabaR: i wrote " sudo chmod a+rx /desktop , and it says no such file or dir
<wyld> dabaR: you know what?.... on second thought, i'll just get the nice, compact, easy (albeit cheating) package.
<dabaR> gotit: then it really does not exist, use the real path
<dabaR> wyld: hehe
<SilentDis> realmy:  that works :)
<gotit> dabaR: desktop is there when i ls
<wyld> dabar: well, at least i did my best, that counts for something, right?
* dabaR goes to sleep
<gotit> oh no
<Realmy> alrighty, I'm going to reboot and hit the sack
<Realmy> SilentDis, thank you for all of your help!!
<SilentDis> realmy:  sleep well :)
<gotit> SilentDis: can you please help me i cant enter into a directory  i am root
<kishan> dabar: now i removed the new conf and replaced with the old conf now it installed without any errors
<SilentDis> realmy: any time :)
<gotit> kishan: good for you , dabaR is gone for a sleep
<kishan> gotit and dabaR: thank you
<gotit> :()
<gotit> SilentDis: plz help
<SilentDis> gotit:  what's going on?
<reverseblade> gotit, whats up
<tigsa> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gotit> SilentDis: i can not enter into the dir
* rajiv_nair goes to have his lunch
<reverseblade> gotit, check its permition with ls
<SilentDis> gotit:  what directory?  where?  who?  why?  what?  O.o
<ce_manis> join# surabaya
<SilentDis> gotit:  I wasn't really following the conversation in the channel, i'm kinda torn between 3 things right now lol
<gotit> reverseblade: how? SilentDis: any dir on main as root or without root i dont know why
<tom_> how do i change the default browser from firefox to epiphany?
<SilentDis> gotit:  do an ls -l.  find the directory in question.  what are the 'stats' on it?  the permissions, ownership, etc?
<reverseblade> gotit, go to the directory one up level that you want to enter and write ls -l and inspect the permissions
<reverseblade> gotit, if you want do a chmod  777 dir name ( I do not recommend it)  and everyone can enter
<gotit> i cant enter in any dire
<SilentDis> tom_: I haven't used epiphany personally... but usually, most browsers have a 'set as default' button in their options that'll take care of that for you
<Turner> Where can I download something that doesn't have a graphical installer?
<SilentDis> turner:  what are you looking to install?
<Turner> ubuntu
<Turner> It wont boot to the desktop.
<SilentDis> turner:  you're looking to update your ubuntu install from a command line?
<Turner> It just freezes at loading window manager -- the text is all big
<Turner> no, I'm looking to fresh install
<SilentDis> turner:  what happens if you try to boot the livecd?
<ce_manis> join #surabaya
<Arastoo> d
<Turner> It'l boot till 'Loading Window Manager'
<Turner> then the text will get all big, and it wont do anything
<Turner> waited about 5 mins
<Turner> cant move mouse or anything then
<Arastoo> guys its me gotit, i was disc
<Turner> disk works fine on another computer, know it's not the disc.
<SilentDis> turner:  edgy, dapper?
<Arastoo> on admim@admim-desktop
<Turner> 6.10.
<flasher222> i need to convert one pdf file/page into jpeg. can anyone help me, please?
<Arastoo> cant go anywehere
<Turner> should I try 6.06?
<Arastoo> cant enter in the dir with the sudo
<SilentDis> Arastoo:  do an ls -l one directory up.  what are the ownership and permissions of the directory you're having problems entering?
<SilentDis> turner:  no...  edgy is a lot better at graphics detection...
<SilentDis> turner:  what about the machine itself?  how much memory is in it?
<Turner> 128
<SilentDis> turner:  bingo, there's your problem :)
<gephalt> Hi, yesterday someone mentioned here that I should use xinerama with twinview. I'd like to do that- but I only have one graphics card. come to think of it, is it even possible to do that?
<VigoFusion> Yup
<SilentDis> turner:  the live CDs require 256 at a minimum
<Turner> yeah
<Turner> I dont want a live cd.
<avis> you need the alternate cd to install ubuntu with 128mb of memory.
<Turner> I want just to install it?
<Turner> yeah
<Turner> Where can I get that
<Turner> that was my first question in the begining.
<FirstStrike> the ubuntu website
<Turner> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<Arastoo> SilentDis: i am on the main, path it diff for every dir
<SilentDis> !alternate | turner
<ubotu> turner: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Turner> doesn't show any alternate cd
<Arastoo> and i can enter in anyone
<Arastoo> cant
<FirstStrike> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/
<avis> you might want to consider xubuntu or a command line system
<Joe12345> can someone help me with wine
<Joe12345> i dont get it at all
<gephalt> Hello? China?
<Turner> Windows XP runs on the system just fine, even if I use the command line installer and install gnome will it run?
<Arastoo> SilentDis: i am on the main, path it diff for every dir and i cant enter in any dir or run the file
<Joe12345> i installed it but i have to do something wine winecfg
<SilentDis> arastoo:  that doesn't answer the question... i'm trying to determine the problem here hun.  could you please just pick ONE directory you're having problems getting into, then jot down the ls -l line for it, as well as what you get for pwd?  it will help me fix your problem
<FirstStrike> Turner: Yes, it'll run. If you have a low end system I recommend Xubuntu over Ubuntu or Kubuntu though
<FirstStrike> But Ubuntu should run decently
<Turner> ok
<Arastoo> SilentDis: eg desktop its drwxr-xr-x
<gephalt> FirstStrike: or you could just be happy with fluxbox :)
<FirstStrike> it depends on your taste of course. that's the beauty of linux.
<FirstStrike> i'm a gnome fan myself
<SilentDis> arastoo:  *sigh* ok, please do this...  "ls -l"  then "pwd" (2 commands, no quotes around either).  pastebin the whole mess please, and I'll look at it.
<VigoFusion> Is Audacity a decent Web Radio tuner? or suggestions?
<gephalt> FirstStrike: Yeah- beats kde by a long shot- but i still prefer kde-apps over gnome-apps. this is why i've got 2 DEs installed.
<Joe12345> can someone help me get counterstrike running with wine?
* Turner downloads xubuntu
<Turner> thank you, FirstStrike.
<gephalt> Joe12345: use cedega instead
<Arastoo> SilentDis:pastebin??
<Turner> guess I should go out to staples anyway and get some more ram
<FirstStrike> Turner: no problem
<Joe12345> ok gephalt
<Arastoo> SilentDisi cant pastebin i am on the other system
<gephalt> Arastoo: http://rafb.net/paste
<FirstStrike> Turner: if at any point in time you want to try out gnome or kde you can install it through apt-get or aptitude
<FirstStrike> That way you don't have to reinstall
<SilentDis> !pastebin | arastoo
<ubotu> arastoo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arastoo> SilentDis: i cant pastebin i am on the other system
<Turner> ok
<FirstStrike> gephalt: I personally don't like KDE because it reminds me of a fisher price toy set
<FirstStrike> The GUI just doesn't do it for me
<Joe12345> ick its not free
<SilentDis> Arastoo:  i want to help you... but I need to know the environment we're working with in order to do so.  i'm useless without knowing EXACTLY what the system state is, and what happens.
<Arastoo> SlentDis: for more than a week i am trying to get help for installing my modem
<winand> how do you use svn
<sonicGB>  FirstStrike: I personally don't like Gnome because it reminds me of a confused user.
<FirstStrike> lol
<gephalt> FirstStrike: true- there are things. besides my box is quite old. tried using KDE for a bit last night- and one app after another kept breaking down- so i alternate between fluxbox and gnome.
<sonicGB> :-)
<FirstStrike> To each his own
<babo> hello
<winand> I'm trying to make a svn repository on sourceforge
<FirstStrike> I used to use KDE. It works, and it works pretty well for the most part. I just don't like it.
<Swiftfeet8> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nothlit> FirstStrike, lol you can change themes/icons
<FirstStrike> Yea, but the general feel is still there
<gephalt> sonicGB: yeah- perhaps- but I've installed gnome for a few kids with really old systems and they couldn't be happier with the gloss and the glitter. :D
<Arastoo> SlentDis: for more than a week i am trying to get help for installing my modem on that system and if iam not connected how can i pastebin
<FirstStrike> Gnome is just right for me
<VigoFusion> Thank you
<nothlit> Theres no qt themes that make it look mature?
<FirstStrike> I don't like konqueror either really
<sonicGB> gephalt: I'm not having a go at anyone in particular... Gnome doesn't float my boat, but I'm sure plenty of other folks are perfectly happy.
<babo> Sorry
<sonicGB> today I'm on my third day with my first ever mac... believe me, at this point in time I'd be more comfortable with winders!!!
<gephalt> sonicGB: yeah. no worries- am not a DE-fanatic and gnome-foot-logo flag waving jingoist.
<Arastoo> SilentDis: anyways pwd says "/home/admim
<sonicGB> (I already set it up to triple boot osx, winders and kubuntu, mostly just to prove it could be done!)
<gephalt> whats winders? windows?
<sonicGB> yeah
<gephalt> ;P i've heard 'em call winbl0ws or something most of the time
<sonicGB> lol!
<FirstStrike> yea, or just doze
<sonicGB> I think that "winders" is appropriately polite, and appropriately disrespectful at the same time! :-)
<niko_m19> ok i made 14gigs or so of space on my hard drive for ubuntu now i'm running the install and am wondering how i should parition ubuntu for it?
<niko_m19> is 9gigs for ext3 enough?  and how much should i do for the swap?
<FirstStrike> you don't need 5 gigs for swap
<gouki> niko_m19: I really recommend you use the auto partition feature
<niko_m19> how much should i do for swap?
<Madpilot> niko_m19, w/ 14Gb, use 4-5Gb for /, the rest for /home
<gephalt> sonicGB: so how does OS X compare to linux- i know- not the same material. But i'm really tired of apple-junkies trying to convince me that I'll never go back to any other OS if I tried it.
<niko_m19> i just set aside 14 gigs
<Madpilot> niko_m19, how much RAM do you have?
<niko_m19> i don't know if i will use it all or not
<niko_m19> 500 something
<FirstStrike> 512?
<sonicGB> gephalt: the jury is still out here. It's only been about three days for me so far, and it's tough going.
<niko_m19> 512 or or 530 or 560 i don't remember
<FirstStrike> i have 1 gig set aside for swap, but with 2 gb of ram that's probably too much
<Arastoo> SilentDis: the pastbin add is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36219/
<sonicGB> I won't be truly happy until I can survive without a mouse... the lack of knowledge of keyboard shortcuts is driving me nuts so far!
<Arastoo> SilentDis: are you there
<niko_m19> so is ext3 the right partiton type for root partition
<sonicGB> gephalt: I think that gnome or kde (ubuntu/kubuntu) are a lot more windows-like than mac. mac, so far, seems to be out there on its own with a whole bunch of new windowing-environment stuff that doesn't correspond to the rest
<gephalt> Yeah, reminds me of this bit in the TrueX mouse website about how windows users have stronger index fingers with all the mouse-clicking
<VigoFusion> Cant download realpalyer,,,hrmmmmm
<Arastoo> can any one see this and tell me wats wrong pleazzzzz
<niko_m19> i was thinking 9.77 gigs for ext3 and like 1 gig swap is that ok?  i'm doing it manually
<Arastoo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36219/
<sonicGB> gephalt: I can get around winders quite happily with no mouse... that's what's bugging me here on osx.... can't manage wihtout a mouse
<niko_m19> i have 14 gigs to work with but i don't have to use it all
<niko_m19> i'm just looking for a basic install
<belfegorash> can anyone tell mepls how to install counter strike on my computer?
<niko_m19> i don't want to be here all night waiting for it to install
<gouki> niko_m19: Once again... Why not use auto-partition?
<NDPowerBook> gephalt: I'm a Mac user and a Linux user. What do you want to know?
<niko_m19> the auto partition puts it in the most allocated space right?
<FirstStrike> niko_m19: set 4 gigs for /, 5 gigs for /home and 1 gig for swap then install
<Arastoo> can any one see this and tell me wats wrong pleazzzzz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36219/
<sonicGB> niko_m19: as far as swap goes, opinions differ. On BSD-style OSes, we used to use RAM x 2 for swap.... RAM x 1 is also a perfectly good option for swap, unless you don't have much RAM at all.
<niko_m19> i didn't want it to use my winows partition
<mogwai> VigoFusion: Have you tried adding the archive.cononical.com repo to your sources.list?
<gephalt> how'd you mean its completely different? i've never even bothered with the website - cause I prolly won'r be able to afford one anytime soon. but do tell me. How does the windowing differ? from the available linux DEs.
<Arastoo> i cant enter in any dir
<niko_m19> it says it can install into my usb drive to but i don't want to try that yet
<FirstStrike> niko_m19: it won't use your windows partition. it'll just use free space
<gephalt> are we talking about the menu at the top and the application dock OSX dock or smth?
<sonicGB> Arastoo: what's theproblem?
<Arastoo> can any one see this and tell me wats wrong pleazzzzz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36219/
<Arastoo> i can not enter in to any dir
<sonicGB> Arastoo: see in the first column, some of those have a 'd', and others have a '-'
<sonicGB> Arastoo: the ones with a 'd' are directories... the ones with a '-' are not
<mutineer612> Anyone know how I can get openoffice 2.0.4 via adept package manager?
<Arastoo> d but no a
<niko_m19> one of the options for partitioning is use the largest continious free space
<sonicGB> you can't 'cd' to 'hardware' because it is not a dir
<niko_m19> i don't want that to be my usb drive either though
<niko_m19> if i do forward will it show where its going to put it before it starts doing it?
<Arastoo> i cant cd to speedtouchconf-27-jun-2006 too
<mutineer612> Anyone know how I can get openoffice 2.0.4 via adept package manager?
<desrt> i run ubuntu on a server.  i have some stuff installed from universe.  i want to be alerted in the future if there are any security problems that i should know about.  what do i do?
<FirstStrike> niko_m19: yes
<gephalt> Arastoo: can you type: "ls -alh  speedtouchconf-27-Jun-2006"
<Arastoo> oh i can , is it so much case sensitive
<Arastoo> i dont belive it
<sonicGB> Arastoo: everything is case sensitive
<Arastoo> no i cant run the file "speedtouchconf.sh"
<gephalt> Arastoo: you don't have to type in the whole thing
<gephalt> just type in the first few letters and hit tab for auto-completion.
<Arastoo> ok
<sonicGB> Arastoo: try ./speedtouchconf.sh
<sonicGB> Arastoo: (put dot-slash   './' in front of it)
<burepe> Can you change the language on the live cd?
<Arastoo> cool
<Arastoo> ok operation not permitted but i think old settings are fine
<desrt> ok.  different question: how do i tell what packages from universe i have installed?
<Arastoo> now when i type " speedtouch-start" it says starting adsl connection but then nothin
<avis> anyone know of a gnome gui front end for the universe repo called "par2" ?
<desrt> (or, equiv -- what packages not in main)
<z9999> Each time we try to update the reppository indexes we get an error from one repository site:
<z9999> http://th.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/source/Sources.gz:Sub-processes gzip returned an error code (1)
<z9999> Can someone inform us how to work around this?
<desrt> z9999; change your repo for now
<lardarse> hey... how do you tell ubuntu to stop using gnome-screensaver and start using xscreensaver ?
<Arastoo> now when i type " speedtouch-start" it says starting adsl connection but then nothin
<z9999> desrt: Sounds good, we're new, can you give instructions on how and what repo to use?
<desrt> z9999; just remove the "th." from the front
<desrt> z9999; then apt-get update again
<ademan> is there any risk resizing an ntfs partition with gparted?
<desrt> ademan; yes.
<desrt> always make backups
<ademan> is it reasonably low?
<ademan> how do you back up an entire partition?
<desrt> yes.  it's reasonably low.
<sonicGB> ademan: there's aways risk with resizing partitions. do backups unless you can afford to lose the lot.
<frogzoo> ademan: tar or cpio
<desrt> but it's definitely non-zero so you'd better be able to live without your data
<frogzoo> !backups | ademan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> !backup | ademan
<ubotu> ademan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<sonicGB> Arastoo: I'm not ignoring you, I'm just out of my depth at this point. I've not ever confiugured an adsl modem on... well.. anything. I've always used a router.
<lardarse> anyone?
<z9999> We're using the Synaptic Package manager, and haven't found where the repo site is stored and where we can make such a change.
<damageDOne> Hi, I'm using edgy and I got wireless working on two laptops yesterday but today one of them has stopped working and I tried disabling/enabling but to no avail. Has anyone had this problem?
<desrt> z9999; drop to a terminal
<desrt> z9999; sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<desrt> :%s/th\.//
<desrt> :wq
<gephalt> Arastoo: do you see any manuals/README files inside that speedtouch directory?
<Arastoo> its configued i think cause it does not show any errors but it does not work
<Arastoo> nope
<Jordan_U> lardarse: sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver
<desrt> z9999; then run apt-get update
<desrt> z9999; that should do it for you
<lardarse> Jordan_U: it will be as simple as removing the onld screensaver engine?
<lardarse> old*
<Arastoo> oh God , how could it work, i am using the line on this system :)
<avis> sonicGB, the simlest way it to plug it into your ethernet port and type 192.168.0.1 into your browser and then enter your login details and password, then when its connected have it get the network from dhcp.  similuarly, if you had a router you could use the same method instead of configuring pppoe -- its all in the bios.
<gephalt> Arastoo: its really difficult to get any usb-modem to work- although not wholly impossible- but you've got to read up in the forums- you'll learn a lot more that way than asking here...
<asdx> does debian/ubuntu handles 32/64 bit mixed apps?
<asdx> 32 bit in 64 bit ubuntu i mean
<Jordan_U> lardarse: I believe so, do you just want to edit your screensaver prefs / use xscreensaver screensavers?
<mural1> hi all..
<nothlit> asdx, yes
<nothlit> !linux32 | asdx
<mural1> can someone tell me how to use doxygen???
<ubotu> linux32: Wrapper to set the execution domain. In component main, is extra. Version 1-3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<lardarse> no... i want to tell it to use the xcreensaver engine instead
<nothlit> asdx, also chroots
<sonicGB> avis: great if it's a router, not so easy if it's a modem (or worse, a usb modem!)...
<avis> a usb modem i can see your point but most computers have ethernet ports
<lardarse> (the "hacks" that both engines use are the same package - xscreensaver-data)
<avis> speedtouch is a dsl modem
<sonicGB> avis: if you can help Arastoo, please do. I'm not having a problem, but Arastoo is
<gloin> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<ademan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jordan_U> lardarse: there is a thread on Ubuntuforums.org for doing that
<lardarse> i'll look...
<lardarse> (i'm guessing that this is somehing that has changed since hoary/breezy)
<avis> its simple, login to your service provider from your modem rather than configure pppoe by plugging it in and doing 192.168.0.1 with a direct route to speedtouch
<mural1> ubotu::can u tell me how to use doxygen?? i tried going thro the doc but couldn figure out how to use it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can u tell me how to use doxygen?? i tried going thro the doc but couldn figure out how to use it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> lardarse: Yes, xscreensaver was replaced by gnome-screensaver in Dapper
<lardarse> ok...
<echosystm> guys, i want to install ubuntu minimally (no gnome or kde, just blackbox), should i select text mode isntall from the alt cd or command line install?
<econobeing> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<lardarse> Jordan_U: you wouldn't happen to have a link, would you?
<Jordan_U> lardarse: I'll look...
<VigoFusion> Ok, I am to feeble minded to understand this. It was fun, maybe I will read another book and learn something. I thank you one and all for the kindness and help.
<Jordan_U> lardarse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198809
<The_Jack_of_Club> yo
<MSTK> hey guys
<MSTK> new user here :)
<QwertyM> ello MSTK
<MSTK> does anyone mind walking me through an installation of Beryl?
<QwertyM> on Ubuntu Edgy ?
<MSTK> yes, Edgy
<Phoenix7477> any relation to MST3K?
<The_Jack_of_Club> i got an 150mb avi that i need converted to an mpg of alot smaller file size... any clue on how to do that?
<frandavid101> hi guys
<MSTK> nah, I penned this sn before i ever heardof MST3K
<QwertyM> what card MSTK ?
<MSTK> hey, frand
<The_Jack_of_Club> mstk: beryls website has a nice how to
<niko_m19> what's edgy?
<MSTK> you mean graphics card?
<QwertyM> what's mstek ?
<QwertyM> yeh
<frandavid101> can you recommend me a really light web browser?
<MSTK> firefox?
<screechingcat> frandavid101: lynx
<QwertyM> LOL
<The_Jack_of_Club> lynx
<The_Jack_of_Club> yeah
<screechingcat> frandavid101: !lynx
<frandavid101> lighter would be better
<The_Jack_of_Club> what he said >.>
<frandavid101> lynx?
<MSTK> this is the beryl site, right?
<MSTK> http://www.biodesign.com.ar/blog/?p=23
<MSTK> wait
<The_Jack_of_Club> gets no lighter than lynx
<MSTK> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<QwertyM> hey MSTK what card ?
<MSTK> wrong paste
<screechingcat> frandavid101: its a command line web browser
<QwertyM> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<MSTK> you mean video card?
<QwertyM> ^^
<QwertyM> yeah
<QwertyM> that one above has for nvidia ati and intel
<MSTK> okay, well, I tried doing some stuff in the Terminal
<MSTK> and I think I modified a system file
<MSTK> is there a way to undo it?
<QwertyM> which ?
<MSTK> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<The_Jack_of_Club> psh
<QwertyM> em, only if you know what you removed
<frandavid101> er... <i'm afraid I dan't use a commandline browser
<The_Jack_of_Club> thats a heavy modded file
<QwertyM> lol
<QwertyM> isnt firefox light? :D
<MSTK> well, I accidentally deleted a colon
<MSTK> so i tried to put it back
<screechingcat> QwertyM: NO
<Jordan_U> lardarse: Sorry, I got disconnected, did you get my post with the link?
<ajayc> people!!! new ubuntu cafe open! #ubuntu-open
<MSTK> but it just put it at the end of the file
<ajayc> i mean #ubuntu-cafe
<frandavid101> wasn't there a gtk2 browser called flock or flake or something? it's a very old machine and firefox crawls on it.
<QwertyM> screechingcat, yes, it is light for my 512 :p
<lardarse> Jordan_U: yeah, found both the old guide and the new one. think i'm gonna go with his old way. thanks :-)
<QwertyM> frandavid101, Flock is based on Firefox itself
<QwertyM> hogs near the same
<screechingcat> frandavid101: flock is just based of firefox with some extensions built in thats all
<lardarse> now next job: sort out these bloody xchat colours :-)
<Madpilot> frandavid101, try Opera
<frandavid101> bad luck then
<frandavid101> right I'll try opera
<screechingcat> frandavid101: use Epiphany, its gtk+ gnome-intgrated, light browser
<QwertyM> ephinany or something exists too right? I am not sure of its name
<The_Jack_of_Club> so yeah... 150mb avi... need it as a smaller mpg... program or script for ubuntu... yeah... *snaps fingers*
<main> hi all
<screechingcat> The_Jack_of_Club: do you have a dual boot ?
<The_Jack_of_Club> nope
<main> i do
<The_Jack_of_Club> ubuntu all the way
<The_Jack_of_Club> on this pc at least
<screechingcat> The_Jack_of_Club: there are no good video cpmpression apps for linux. ive been looking for along time. on windows there;s dr.divx which is bloody brilliant
<MSTK> okay, I've followed those Beryl How-Tos
<MSTK> until it tells me to ad a repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<QwertyM> I just installed beryl successfully 5 hours ago
<MSTK> i open the file in text editor
<MSTK> but it's read-only
<QwertyM> erm
<QwertyM> open it via sudo command
<max_> can someone recommend hardware for putting togther a box that is XGL capable?
<screechingcat> The_Jack_of_Club: its open source and they announced that they would release a linux version a year or two back but no progress
<The_Jack_of_Club> heh
<MSTK> i actually did that before, but i accidentally deleted a colon and it wouldn't let me put it back....so I think it's corrupted or something =/
<QwertyM> max_, c2d, 1024 MB ram, nvidia 7600gs ? :p
<max_> QwertM: what is c2d
<QwertyM> core 2 duo
<max_> oh ok
<max_> thanks
<ajayc> no one else coming to #ubuntu-cafe?
<The_Jack_of_Club> i dont have my laptop with me that has a legal version of windows in dual boot but i never got my network card to work with windows anyways
<The_Jack_of_Club> windows is nubs
<QwertyM> indeed
<main> Ubuntu rules
<screechingcat> The_Jack_of_Club: im not a linux-addict. i use whichever i need to get the job done
<ajayc> The_Jack_of_Club, windows is for super nubs
<niko_m19> i just installed ubuntu on my hard drive
<ajayc> niko_m19, loving it?
<screechingcat> niko_m19: welcome mate
<niko_m19> the thing is i don't see anymore programs then was on the live cd
<max_> anyone run AIGLX
<The_Jack_of_Club> yeah but i got in trouble for non legit versions of windows in the past and i can put ubuntu on as many pcs as i want
<ajayc> max_, me
<niko_m19> where are all the new programs it installs?  it says there are a lot of updates to install
<The_Jack_of_Club> aiglx is ati only
<screechingcat> The_Jack_of_Club: Warez ? Cracks ? Activation Patches ?
<ajayc> The_Jack_of_Club, we dont have that prob in india we all use pirated
<The_Jack_of_Club> hehe
<ajayc> The_Jack_of_Club, mate aiglx is for every card i guess i use it on intel
<screechingcat> The_Jack_of_Club: i have aiglx on my intel
<Madpilot> niko_m19, the LiveCd & basic install have the same stuff; all the updates are for the existing apps
<econobeing> yo, where's my login settings file? i have to add a couple lines to it so i can use this psp sdk
<max_> ajayc: what are your hardware specs?
<The_Jack_of_Club> nvidia beta driver doesnt need xgl or aiglx
<The_Jack_of_Club> has it built in
<screechingcat> max_: do you have edgy ?
<ajayc> screechingcat, which card u got?
<screechingcat> ajayc: Intel 845G
<ajayc> screechingcat, i use it on my laptop intel gma 900
<ajayc> ah cool
<max_> screechingcat: yes
<The_Jack_of_Club> video[nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  @ VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] ] 
<The_Jack_of_Club> seckseh
<screechingcat> ajayc: no its not cool. it sucks. its horribly low-end
<ajayc> screechingcat, but u cant help it can you u still have to work with it :P
<The_Jack_of_Club> ive had this geforce 4000 forever and it has yet to let me down
<screechingcat> max_: aiglx is pre-enabled and configured on edgy
<The_Jack_of_Club> but i dont do gaming anyways
<max_> screechingcat: it is? *lookswround* where?
<econobeing> login settings file?
<ajayc> The_Jack_of_Club, as it is he can use xnest if he wants to game
<ajayc> for gaming
<ajayc> max_, what do u want with aiglx?
<vaibhav> Q
<screechingcat> max_: as far as i know aiglx is not a program. it enables hardware acceleration for anyother app that needs it. *koff*Beryl*koff*
<ajayc> yup it is a part of xorg now
<max_> the standard screenshot you always see, the 3D cube with desktops on it
<The_Jack_of_Club> hehe
<screechingcat> max_: thats Beryl you
<ajayc> yeah thats compiz with xgl or aiglx
<ajayc> :D
<The_Jack_of_Club> compiz ran crappy on my card
<ajayc> cube LOL
<The_Jack_of_Club> beryl was much faster
<ajayc> The_Jack_of_Club, yeah same here
<thekidrio> Hellow all
<ajayc> hey thekidrio
<screechingcat> The_Jack_of_Club: join the club
<thekidrio> I seem to be having a problem with your current topic heh
<max_> theres a diffrence with the way beryl and compiz look with XGL/AIGLX
<thekidrio> beryl
<QwertyM> beryl IS much faster, why was ?
<QwertyM> aiglx > *
<thekidrio> when i run it I can see the interior of the windows, but I am not seeing any windows manager
<QwertyM> ah, you mean no window borders ?
<thekidrio> yeah
<ajayc> QwertyM, he must have stopped using it :P
<ajayc> ah
<thekidrio> or panel
<QwertyM> lol
<thekidrio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<thekidrio> i followed that
<max_> thanks
<QwertyM> um, that happened to me on Compiz once, I removed and reinstalled and it came back
<screechingcat> thekidrio: just restart beryl if you dont see the borders.
<thekidrio> i even had to copy and paste the letters beryl-manager into a konsole
<The_Jack_of_Club> there was something i had to do to xorg that wasnt listed in the how tos but besides that its a pretty easy run
<thekidrio> screechingcat, i think I have tried that
<thekidrio> btw, my hardware is x1900 ATI
<screechingcat> beryl slowed down my computer like hell so i got rid of it. i've had enuff wobbly windows
<lumaQQ> Q  when is the new V of ubuntu coming out and does anyone know what will be new?
<thekidrio> doh
<screechingcat> lumaQQ: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for feisty fawn
<thekidrio> i missed something haha
<Madpilot> lumaQQ, not until april 07
<thekidrio> ati Radeon 7000 through x850 supported
<lumaQQ> APRIL!!!!!!!
<lumaQQ> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~~  too long
<QwertyM> 7.04 means that :p
<lumaQQ> :(
<screechingcat> lumaQQ: you can always test the development releases if you cant wait
<ajayc> richiefrich, ping
<screechingcat> lumaQQ: Feisty Fawn Hurd 1 is out now
<lumaQQ> screechingcat  im a n00b   tat would be a bad ide
<lardarse> lumaQQ: edgy isn't edgy enough for you? ;-)
<QwertyM> hehe edgy is edgy enough :D
<lumaQQ> lardarse  not using edgy
<lardarse> you using 6.06 then...
<screechingcat> 5.10 ?
<lumaQQ> 6.06
<screechingcat> 4.(what was it) ?
<lardarse> 6.10 is newer :-)
<lumaQQ> right  but i want a NEWER one
<lardarse> screechingcat: 4.10 5.04 5.10 6.06 6.10
<tom_> lumaQQ: newer than 6.10?
<frogzoo> in edgy, is it best to enable or disable esd?
<lumaQQ> WHAT am i searching for?  ???
<QwertyM> I still got 2 more 5.04 cds with me
<achillez> hmm
<lumaQQ> the next Ver  wats it called again?
<lardarse> until 6 hours ago... this computer still had 5.10 on it
<QwertyM> Fiesty Fawn
<QwertyM> ei ie whatever
<achillez> has anyone had trouble using remote desktop?
<screechingcat> lumaQQ: Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<achillez> it worked well for me then after a patch update it now doesn't refresh properly
<The_Jack_of_Club> distro[Debian testing/unstable] 
<The_Jack_of_Club> they need to change that
<lumaQQ> Question  what do you think of the system 76 little koala linux  box?
<screechingcat> Im gonna have to go study hindi. cya later guys
<anuragJ> lol
<thekidrio> hrmm while I am here I also seem to get another error sometimes
<anuragJ> screechingcat, try hindi ver dude
<achillez> should I talk to the gnome folks about remote desktop or can someone here answer my questions?
<thekidrio> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<thekidrio> i am guessing thats in my xsessions maybe?
<lumaQQ> Question  what do you think of the system 76 little koala linux  box
<lumaQQ> ??????????????
<achillez> hrm... ok so i guess i have to live with remote desktop not refreshing correctly
<Czarek> hi. how to easy instll audacious under ubuntu?
<kreig> greetings
<kreig> SBCL is complaining that my ubuntu laptop doesn't have nptl support in glibc
<kreig> I'm running 2.3.6 ubuntu libc6
<kreig> what do I do to get NPTL support in glibc?
<xeQter`> good
<kreig> upgrade to edgy?
<kreig> put a quarter in the floppy drive?
<nothlit> !synaptic | Czarek
<ubotu> Czarek: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, nothing in latest ubuntu releases glibc nptl is turned on by default
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, AFAIK linuxthreads is not supported
<echosystm> apt-get install xserver-xorg xfonts-base xdm xterm
<echosystm> is that the same as x-window-system-core
<echosystm> ?
<kreig> ColonelZarkawi: so I gotta upgrade to eddgy?  or my sbcl binary is smoking krack?
<tom_> anyone know how to make epiphany the default browser
<kreig> I'm breezy now
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, what does libc.so.6|grep -i nptl say?
<crimsun> kreig: correct, only edgy (6.10) and newer have NPTL support.
<kreig> oh man, do i gotta use taht event subsystem too?
<kreig> the init replacement
<ColonelZarkawi> or just run /lib/libc.so.6 it will tell you if NPTL is on
<kreig> ok, thanx yall
<eloquence_> mew
<kreig> it is linuxthreads
<ColonelZarkawi> I think NPTL was already available in dapper
<ColonelZarkawi> I doubt dapper was released only with linuxthreads support
<kreig> hmm
* eloquence_ needs some help with installing the ieee80211 subsytem for his intel ipw3945 WLAN card drivers...
<ColonelZarkawi> linuxthreads is really really old
<kreig> ColonelZarkawi: well, I got that, and apt-cache search nptl isn't runing anything up
* eloquence_ is trying to remove old installations of ieee80211 using ". remove-old" but is getting a Permission denied error
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, nptl is part of the C library
<kreig> yah, so I search for nptl enabled libc
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, is included in the libc6 package
<deep> j #ubuntu.se
<kreig> ok, then something is wack
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, yes probably you can search for that
<deep> sry :D
<viller> there's no build-essentials anymore?
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, but AFAIK there is no special package with NPTL turned on. I think it is turned on by default
<Joe12345> can someone help me with wine
<frogzoo> does using esd degrade audio?
<Joe12345> i read the wiki cant figure it out
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, or is turned on by default, or only supports linuxthreads, what I doubt
<frogzoo> Joe12345: wassup?
<Joe12345> well i run winecfg or any wine program line
<viller> there's no build-essentials anymore?
<kreig> yah, it says libc6-i686 includes nptl support
<frogzoo> viller: build-essential
<Joe12345> and it says Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/joe', starting in the Windows directory.
<Joe12345> i dont know what to do in the Drives tab of wine
<viller> frogzoo: lol one letter difference :D
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, there you go, and which version of ubuntu are you using?
<nicola> I'd like to add an application to the applications list for the ones is not necessary the password, how do I do it ?
<Joe12345> like C: should it be my NTFS windows drive?
<Joe12345> or what
<frogzoo> Joe12345: you just map linux paths to dos drives
<Joe12345> so a DOS drive is required?
<kreig> dapper
<Hellevator> nicola: what do you mean "For the ones is not necessary the password"
<kreig> ColonelZarkawi: dapper
<Joe12345> somethings not right
<kreig> a 2.6.15 kernel
<crimsun> kreig: sorry, we only recently _dropped_ LT support.
<Joe12345> can u tell me what you have for C:
<frogzoo> Joe12345: no no - say you want to map e:   to /usr/lib   etc.
<ubuntu> hi
<ColonelZarkawi> ok, so your program should work. If not you need to check the ABIs...
<deep> Does linux have to be so safe? :D
<nicola> Hellevator, I mean that I would like to run synaptic without inserting the password evrytime I start it, I know it's not safe but I don't care
<kreig> something fishy
<kreig> cause even the sbcl package don't work
<kreig> like one I KNOW worked before
<ColonelZarkawi> crimsun, you claimed something different, you said ubuntu didn't support NPTL until edgy, which is blantantly wrong
<crimsun> ColonelZarkawi: that's why I apologised.
<Hellevator> nicola: this is will do it. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_use_.22sudo.22_without_prompt_for_password_.28not_secure.29
<ColonelZarkawi> ok I accept your apology, don't do it again
<nicola> thanks Hellevator
<kreig> maybe I fucked up a kernel rebuild
<kreig> brb 8)
<crimsun> ColonelZarkawi: eh?
<frogzoo> ColonelZarkawi: support in this chan is on a best effort basis
<Joe12345> ohhh
<Joe12345> so i have to make a D: that points to /home/joe
<Gumby> this is offtopic so if it bothers anyone just tell me to shut up.  does anyone here know of any blog software that also allows a user to post photos without having to enter a URL to the photo
<deep> Can i give a user rootaccess? I want to be able to write just about everywhere with my user. =D
<damageDOne> Hi, sorry if anyone replied to my question earlier ... I'm having problems with identify etc.
<deep> Without sudo, that is :D
<echosystm> can someone help me install a window manager?
<echosystm> ive got x and the window manager installed
<echosystm> but
<echosystm> do i need xdm?
<echosystm> how do i get into the window manager?
<crimsun> echosystm: what did you install?
<Joe12345> how do you change a sym link
<echosystm> blackbox
<echosystm> should be the same as fluxbox
<crimsun> Joe12345: just overwrite it.
<crimsun> echosystm: on top of an already-installed Ubuntu?
<echosystm> just do "startx" and it should go ahead?
<echosystm> no
<echosystm> im doing it from command line
<damageDOne> Does anyone know about evolution not having filters apply as mail comes in?
<Joe12345> ok
<crimsun> echosystm: you don't need xdm, no.
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> so ive got a fresh ubuntu command line install
<echosystm> all ive done so far
<echosystm> is
<echosystm> install x-window-system-core and blackbox
<crimsun> you'll likely need to reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nicola> should I cut this "root ALL=(ALL) ALL" and write this "root  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" ?
<Hellevator> no
<echosystm> im gonna install the nvidia drivers
<crimsun> nicola: it's not recommended, but you can do whatever you want
<echosystm> which has a tool to do that
<nicola> I mean, will this edit let me uso sudo without prompting the password ?
<echosystm> am i best off installing the proprietary drivers or the ones from the depositories?
<Hellevator> nicola: add another line and replace "root" with your username
<crimsun> echosystm: it's recommended that you use the "Ubuntu method" of enabling the Nvidia drivers from the repositories.
<nicola> ok
<nicola> "nicola  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL"
<Hellevator> like this is what I would have   rob	ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Hellevator> nicola: yes
<nicola> ok
<echosystm> so apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx
<echosystm> ?
<Jeffm515> morning everyone..
<ColonelZarkawi> good morning
<kreig> hehe
<kreig> I think I fucked osmething up when I put xen on this machine
<kreig> I aint running in xen now, but I mighta changed something
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, hmm that could be the reason yes
<gnomefreak> kreig: please watch your language
<Jeffm515> okay, so I'm totally new here.. but somethings wrong on my install.. is there a guru present?
<kane77> how do I find out wether root user is created?
<ColonelZarkawi> gnomefreak, ? what did he say?
<gnomefreak> echosystm: you shouldnt need to intall nvidia-kernel-*
<kreig> I said f word
<Joe12345> whats ..drive_c mean
<Joe12345> how would i cd to that
<nicola> thanks guys, looks like it worked
<crimsun> echosystm: as gnomefreak mentioned, it should be installed already if linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) is installed
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, oohhhhhh how terrible nooooo! *shrug*
<echosystm> oh
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, yes probably your kernel broke the ABI between libc and the kernel
<echosystm> um
<Jeffm515> when I select any option on the install screen, it just reboots my PC
<echosystm> how do i know if that is already installed?
<crimsun> echosystm: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, maybe you should try with a vanilla kernel, or with the ubuntu kernel without xen
<ademan> hey in the installer my friend had the mount point for another partition be /data he went into fstab and changed it to /media/data and rebooted but it's not mounting to /media/data
<n3m3s1s> can i move my 5.10 to the last ubuntu version ?
<echosystm> what does this part mean: $(uname -r) ?
<Joe12345> sick it sowrking
<crimsun> echosystm: use it verbatim.
<gnomefreak> echosystm: all you will need is xorg nvidia-glx  and the l-r-m-$)uname-r) package but i think nvidia-glx grabs that
<eloquence_> can sum1 help with this: http://pastebin.ca/273984 >>> installing ipw3945 for my laptop
<echosystm> so confused :(
<echosystm> just tell me what to type in
<echosystm> haha
<crimsun> echosystm: just type it.
<echosystm> please
<gnomefreak> echosystm: in terminal type uname -r
<gnomefreak> echosystm: replace $(uname-r) with the output
<echosystm> 2.6.17-10-generic
<n3m3s1s> hey?!
<guerrero> haha
<gnomefreak> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<echosystm> ok so dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<guerrero> poopotootti
<guerrero> ha
<echosystm> ?
<guerrero> *ahem*
<echosystm> or apt-get
<crimsun> echosystm: or you could have just typed $(uname -r) instead of expanding it manually
<poopotootti> guerrero what
<guerrero> poopotootti: wut?
<Jeffm515_> sorry, got booted
<echosystm> what command am i actually running though
<Zaggynl> Hi, when I start amarok, 3 processes pop up, 1x amarok and 2x amarokapp, and they use a whopping 130MB together, is this normal?
<echosystm> apt-get install?
<poopotootti> u hilichted
<n3m3s1s> gnomefreak can i move my 5.10 to "Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft" ?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install nvidia-gxl linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<poopotootti> *hilighted
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> thankyou !!! :D
<Jeffm515_> okay, so anyone got any ideas?
<guerrero> poopotootti: cuz yer nick is funny
<gnomefreak> n3m3s1s: upgrade to 6.06 than to 6.10
<guerrero> poopotootti: wuts that man in finnish
<guerrero> ^man^mean
<gnomefreak> echosystm: you might need to install xorg also
<poopotootti> it dont mean anything
<n3m3s1s> I haven't the 6.06 version :( i have just 5.10 :x
<n3m3s1s> 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 6.10 ?
<guerrero> poopotootti: i like it
<stork> where can i place a script that will be executed when my computer starts up (before x server loads)
<echosystm> xorg should be part of x-window-system-core right?
<echosystm> becuase i already installed that
<gnomefreak> n3m3s1s: yes skipping versions can hurt your system and leave it unstable
<gnomefreak> echosystm: no
<echosystm> oh
<echosystm> ok
<gnomefreak> xorg == meta package
<echosystm> rightyo
<Jeffm515_> trying to install is just causing a reboot cycle..
<echosystm> what exactly is in it?
<ColonelZarkawi> stork, in /etc/init.d and then use use update-rc.d to start the script on a given runlevel
<echosystm> sorry for all the questions
<echosystm> i just want to learn what im doing
<echosystm> :P
<ColonelZarkawi> I mean to configure the system to start the script on a given runlevel
<gnomefreak> apt-cache show xorg
<stork> i figured out my problem with nvidia drivers.. each time i reboot, the nvidia kernel is disposed of and the ubuntu nvidia kernel is used instead, which isn't compatible with my drivers... so i need to run the nvidia installer at boot time to place the kernel module where it should be
<crimsun> stork: keep in mind that if you use a display manager, it starts fairly early in the init sequence.
<gnomefreak> echosystm: if you run the above command in terminal everthing next to work depends is what it will bring in
<makgq> join #uoft
<ColonelZarkawi> stork, you can remove the module instead
<n3m3s1s> so gnomefreak, what i should do ?
<stork> ColonelZarkawi, how would i do that?
<jcore> hello.
<ColonelZarkawi> stork, with rmmod
<gnomefreak> n3m3s1s: upgrade to dapper first
<echosystm> rightyo
<ColonelZarkawi> rmmod removes modules (if the kernel supports removal of modules)
<echosystm> thanks man!
<ColonelZarkawi> with modprobe you can then load the module you want
<Jeffm515_> .... please? anyone??
<echosystm> so
<echosystm> after that
<stork> ColonelZarkawi, as far as i know, both modules are called nvidia
<echosystm> i run nvidia-xconfig
<jcore> does that XGL (the thing that makes the desktops spin) work on ubuntu 5.06?
<gnomefreak> echosystm: no
<echosystm> no?
<ColonelZarkawi> stork, there must be a different files in the filesystem if they are different modules
<gnomefreak> echosystm: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: what did you do?
<ColonelZarkawi> stork, you can search in the /lib/modules directory for all nvidia modules
<Jeffm515_> I'm just trying to install....
<echosystm> doesnt it do the same thing?
<Jeffm515_> any option I choose, just reboots
<gnomefreak> echosystm: change the drivers from nv to nvidia and make sure your BUSID is correct
<echosystm> ok anyway
<ColonelZarkawi> stork, if there is a name conflict probably you need to remove the "wrong" module
<echosystm> i'll use your method
<gnomefreak> echosystm: no
<echosystm> ok
<gnomefreak> echosystm: need to check BUSID
<stork> ColonelZarkawi, would it be possible to remove the nvidia kernel module package ? (there must be one, right?)
<echosystm> so i should reconfigure xorg-server first
<gnomefreak> no
<echosystm> before i edit the xorg.config?
<echosystm> :S
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: does the ubuntu live cd start, do you see a splash screen?
<dw_> i have a laptop with hda_intel soundchip and headphone jack isn't working. so i compiled the newest alsa-drivers (1.0.13) for the running kernel (2.6.17 generic). this seems to be working as cat /proc/asound/version tells me that alsa version is indeed 1.0.13. however, when gdm starts, the "beeping" sound (aplay??) is in a loop and never stops and so i can't login into gnome. anyone has a hint for me on how to debug this problem?
<echosystm> but wont my xorg.config be wrong at the moment? since i havent set it up
<gnomefreak> echosystm: thats what we are doing now
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> :)
<Jeffm515_> I get the splash... 6.06 -- gives me full options to test, install, ect ect.. any one of 'em just powercycles
<ColonelZarkawi> stork, sure, if you are using a stock kernel it should be safe to remove that package... I haven't done it (I use kernel.org kernels) so be careful when removing it
<echosystm> thanks heaps for your help i really appreciate it
<stork> hmm
<stork> there are dependencies
<jcore> what are the big differences between 5.10 and 5.06?
<echosystm> so after ive edited the xorg.config
<echosystm> i can just startx and it should load up blackbox?
<stork> ColonelZarkawi, what are the linux-restricted-modules packages used for?
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: have you try to edit the boot command (I think it is F6)?
<gnomefreak> echosystm: you should beable to run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jeffm515_> yea that's what I've started to try.. but so far, nothing works...
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: and removed the splash an quiet parameters
<gnomefreak> echosystm: or replace gdm with whatever display manager you are using
<echosystm> i dont have gdm installed
<echosystm> is gdm best?
<gnomefreak> echosystm: you can install xdm if you wish it should depends on much
<Jeffm515_> how do you remove the quiet prims?
<crimsun> stork: they contain the restricted (non-free licenses) kernel drivers, such as nvidia's, ati's, madwifi's, the userspace ipw3945 daemon, etc.
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: i think you hit F6 on the boot menu...
<gnomefreak> Jeffm515_: i dont believe you can on the livecd
<ColonelZarkawi> stork, I think they contain non-free modules
<echosystm> xorg was already installed for me
<gnomefreak> HuibertG1ll: is right i forgot about that
<ColonelZarkawi> stork, not sure if they include nvidia modules though
<echosystm> it must be part of the core package i mentioned earlier
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: then you delete the last two (I think) paramters
<biskvitka> hi Ineed a little help if someone please private
<biskvitka> hi Ineed a little help if someone please private
<KuriKai> Does wine work well with compiz?
<jw_606> Hello I am getting an error while following the Wiki ATI driver instructions, here is the error in paste bin http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/38192
<stork> ColonelZarkawi, they seem to depend on the package 'nvidia-kernel-common'...
<Jeffm515_> great....
<stork> crimsun, are they required?
<gnomefreak> biskvitka: asking in channel your better to get an answer
<echosystm> so is xdm better than gdm?
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: this should give you all the kernel messages, scrolling by while the system boots..
<crimsun> stork: if you wish to use the binary-only nvidia driver in the repository, yes
<gnomefreak> echosystm: no there is no better than anything
<echosystm> ok
<gnomefreak> it depends on what you want
<Jeffm515_> no primaters are listed when I hit F6
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: could you mention my name while replying here, then my irc client highlights your line :-)
<echosystm> whats the difference?
<gnomefreak> echosystm: do you want gnome/xfce/kde
<echosystm> no
<gnomefreak> echosystm: xdm == debian log in
<echosystm> just blackbox
<echosystm> nothing else
<biskvitka> I am with Ubuntu 6.10 what player should I install or how can i get codec for the default player?
<Jeffm515_> wiat..
<echosystm> and i dont want it to load up automatically
<Jeffm515_> I see what you're talking about..
<ColonelZarkawi> biskvitka, mplayer
<gnomefreak> echosystm: your better off with xdm if blackbox doesnt install one
<biskvitka> yes i have it
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: there must be a text in the boot menu telling you about extra options
<biskvitka> but i cant install it
<Jeffm515_> rw quiet splash
<Jeffm515_> remove it?
<echosystm> ok
<rouan> erm... can anyone help? my samba incoming speed is very slow (like 2mb/sec on 100mbit) while outgoing is fast 8mb/sec
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: remove quiet and splash
<Jeffm515_> annnd....
<echosystm> xdm is installed
<Jeffm515_> reboots.
<gnomefreak> good
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: annnd, hit enter
<Jeffm515_> lol
<echosystm> can i start blackbox just by typing "startx" any way?
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: did you see anything?
<biskvitka> ColonelZarkawi:  help with install/
<Jeffm515_> sorry.. I was waiting for it to reboot..
<gnomefreak> echosystm: sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop
<echosystm> or do i have to do xdm start every time?
<gnomefreak> echosystm: than /etc/init.d/xdm start
<ColonelZarkawi> biskvitka, apt-get install mplayer
<Jeffm515_> yea, no go..
<echosystm> i
<kreig> awoooot!
<echosystm> i would like less typing iff possible
<gnomefreak> echosystm: it will start on its own when X is working correctly
<kreig> ColonelZarkawi: ok, so I had moved /lib/tls out of the way
<kreig> ColonelZarkawi: once I put that back and nuke my /etc/ld.so.cache it all worked
<gnomefreak> echosystm: copy and paste it :)
<kreig> thanx for the help yall
<jcore> can anyone direct tell me about how to make your desktop "spin like a 3dbox?" I think its called XGL?
<ColonelZarkawi> biskvitka, apt-get install w32codecs
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: what did you see,.... normaly atleast a "syslinx 2.-BLAH BLAH booting" should be seen
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, great news
<gnomefreak> ColonelZarkawi: w32codecs are not in repos
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, so xen breaks the ABI? You used the official ubuntu xen package?
<kreig> sbcl 1.0 is go, awooot
<Jeffm515_> it comes up with loading linux Kernel, and reboots.
<biskvitka> ColonelZarkawi:  un secceed to download it
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: could you mention my name with every reply here, then my irc client highlights your line :-)
<Jeffm515_> keep in mind, it's a compaq evo tower..
<ColonelZarkawi> biskvitka? of course w32codecs is in the repos
<kreig> ColonelZarkawi: Well, Xen is not tls compat, at least not when I installed it here in order to try and get a Plan9 instance running under it 8)
<crimsun> ColonelZarkawi: no, he moved /lib/tls elsewhere.
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: what was the last line...
<polo_epic> can someone help me ? i'm a new user and i have a little problem with the terminal msg me
<gnomefreak> ColonelZarkawi: no it isnt
<kreig> crimsun: yah, I moved it cause xen needed me too
<maxsof2> morning all. it's possible use graphical mode as root?
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: ok, try again to remove the boot parameters, then ad:
<biskvitka> ColonelZarkawi:  repos? the codec same thing
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515: "noacpi noapic pci=noacpi" as extra parameters
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, if you used official only packages, the behaviour you got is a mistake from the ubuntu packagers
<Jeffm515_> ok
<brainiac_ghost> lol, xchat defaults FTW :P
<Jeffm515_> HuibertG1|| same
<kreig> ColonelZarkawi: nah, it was all handrolled stuff
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515_: not good.
<ColonelZarkawi> kreig, haha :)
<mural1> hi all...am back
<jw_606> Can anyone help me with an error I get white following the Wiki ATI driver installation guide please?
<Jeffm515_> HuibertG1|| it's a compaq Evo tower,.. and I'm willing to bet it has something to do with that.
<jw_606> while*
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515_: are you sure the boot cd is without errors and scratches?
<Jeffm515_> HuibertG1|| yup
<Jeffm515_> HuibertG1|| it did the same thing on 5.06
<echosystm> gnomefreak
<stork> crimsun, what do you mean binary only driver? i was planning on using the one downloaded from nvidias website
<gnomefreak> echosystm:
<echosystm> i didnt want it to load x automatically
<echosystm> lol
<mural1> can someone please tell me which plugins to download for playin wmv,mpeg,mpg,avi files with totem??????????
<jw_606> Here is the error I get when trying to follow the Wiki ATI installation guide, http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/38192
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515_: could you give me the exact compaq name, maybe google can help
<Jeffm515_> HuibertG1||  but I finally got it to load somehow.. 2:00am with poor notes..
<echosystm> i do mostly command line stuff
<crimsun> stork: I use the term "binary-only" to differentiate 'nvidia' from the free 'nv'
<gnomefreak> echosystm: you can set that somewhere but im not sure on that
<echosystm> thats why i got confused when you said to install xdm
<stork> i see
<Jeffm515_> <<flips the lightswitch to read...>>
<Jeffm515_> HuibertG1|| sorry, this one's on a presario 26020wm
<stork> so i'm gonna try and remove the restricted modules
<Jeffm515_> other tower was an evo
<echosystm> what would happen if i typed "startx" without xdm installed gnomefreak?
<crimsun> echosystm: startx does not depend on xdm
<gnomefreak> echosystm: might start X but dont use sudo. i beleive last time i tried sudo startx starts X in sudo mode
<simo1> i dont think my swap partition is working properly - parted doesnt recognize any of my partitions, nor does qtparted.  looking at my partition table on fdisk shows my swap partition and a vfat partition having the same id - could this be the source of the problem?
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> so
<z9999> desrt: Sorry we took so long to reply, but just want to let you know we have got the repositories to work now after removing the "th." from the beginning of each repository in the sources.list file in /etc.  Thank you.
<echosystm> i dont need xdm ro use blackbox?
<gnomefreak> no
<ColonelZarkawi> simo1, which id?
<crimsun> echosystm: correct. I said so a while ago. :)
<echosystm> ok lol
<echosystm> so just typing startx
<echosystm> would load x
<echosystm> with blackbox
<echosystm> ?
<gnomefreak> should
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> :D
<ColonelZarkawi> simo1, a linux swap partition should be id 82
<echosystm> thanks!!!!!!
<eloquence_> Can somebody help with a problem installing ipw3945: http://pastebin.ca/273986 .. Here's some other info that might help http://pastebin.ca/273986 > http://pastebin.ca/273992
<Storkme> crimsun, that worked perfectly. i removed nvidia-kernel-common and all its dependencies, now my pc boots fine using latest drivers :)
<maxsof2> hi all. how to set protocoll to 802.11g from 802.11b on my wireless adapter?
<Jeffm515_> do you have a B/G card?
<jw_606> :(
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515_: I cant find a compaq 26020 on google, what kind of machine is it? (cpu ram hardisk)
<crimsun> echosystm: no, invoking ``startx'' does not exec blackbox automatically. You need to configure ~/.xinitrc to exec blackbox.
<echosystm> ok
<simo1> actually i think i was mistaken - it says the swap has id 82, and two vfat partitions have id b
<echosystm> cool
<echosystm> thakyou! :D
<ColonelZarkawi> simo1, does your swap work?
<Jeffm515_> S6020
<dav085> hi can anyone help me, im trying to follow one of the guides on ubuntu documentation to install my windows driver through ndiswrapper and it keeps saying invalid directory :S
<Jeffm515_> Compaq s6020wm 2.8 ghz celeron processor
<dav085> it says to type sudo ndiswrapper -i ~Desktop/"drivername.inf"
<Jeffm515_> 256 MB DDR SDRAM
<dav085> and i replace drivername with my driver name and no quotations and my driver file is on the desktop :S
<simo1> i dont think so - i run an algebra program which requires a lot of memory and it crashes when ever it requires more memory than my ram and says it is out of virtual memory
<Jeffm515_> HuibertG1|| sorry...
<Surge_> Can someone recommend a firewall for Dapper? I've used iptables in the past but the interface can be a bit of a pain to work with.
<ColonelZarkawi> simo1, when you run top, swap is reported?
<crimsun> Surge_: firestarter? shorewall?
<kane77> i'm trying to build wine from sources but when I try running ./configure I get this error message:configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ColonelZarkawi> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<crimsun> kane77: apt-get build-dep wine
<simo1> i have not run top - shall i do that?
<kane77> crimsun, i did that..
<crimsun> kane77: and build-essential is also installed?
<ColonelZarkawi> Kanafani, install build-essential package
<ColonelZarkawi> kane77,
<kane77> ColonelZarkawi, crimsun, yes
<kane77> ColonelZarkawi, crimsun, already installed
<crimsun> kane77: apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<kane77> crimsun, trying that right now
<ColonelZarkawi> kane77, if everything else fails could you pastebin the config.log file? you should have a config.log file in the directory you ran configure
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515_: hmmm, it should _just_ boot and work, no idea what is going on.
<simo1> in top, there is a kswapd0 reported
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515_: and because you cannot say _where_ the reboot happens, it is hard to say what is causing it ....
<edgy> Hi, how can I show  a progress bar while I do cp in a terminal so I know the time left?
<Jeffm515_> HuibertG1|| yeah, it's just on any options given.. it loads the linux kernel to 100% - and just powercycles.
<simo1> oh sorry, at the top it says 393MB of swap in total - my swap partition should be 1GB
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515_: the only thing left to try is to dissconnect anything not needed to install, (sound card, ..) and turn off things in the biios (onboard lan, usb , ...)
<ColonelZarkawi> edgy, maybe you can try with the libterm-progressbar-perl package?
<Jeffm515_> everythings onboard
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515_: have you tried the memtest?
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515_: onbaord things, can be disabled in the bios
<Jeffm515_> HuibertG1|| yea, even that causes it to reboot, and it did the same thing when I installed 5.06,
<Surge_> crimsun: Ta
<ColonelZarkawi> edgy, the description of the package says " Linear estimation of the time left for the process to run is available." so probably is what you are looking for
<ColonelZarkawi> simo1, hmm yes that could be the problem that not all swap is recognize. swap >1GB should not be any problem
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515_: (sweep statement) if memetest is not working, your hardwre is broken
<kane77> ColonelZarkawi, crimsun,  I reinstalled but still get the same error message... here's the paste of config.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36226/
<Jeffm515_> HuibertG1|| I've gotta disagree.. because it did the same thing on a previous install...  I just can't remember what was done to bypass a test..
<Kiongku> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jeffm515_> HuibertG1|| thanks for at least trying though
<HuibertG1ll> Jeffm515_: then it is up to you to rember what it was :-) , sorry I think I cannot help you any further
<ColonelZarkawi> kane77, /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lc
<aff1> Hi, I cannot get my wifi us robotics pcmcia card (usr5411) working on ubuntu. At system->administration->networking->connection I can see a Wireless connection, and I set up its properties and enabled it but nothing worked. I looked for driver's in USR's site and they point at ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net, I loaded the ndiswrapper module but nothing changed either. when I insert the wifi card in my laptop I get the message "bcm43xx: Failed to switch
<ColonelZarkawi> kane77, that seems is the problem
<WAYNE_> Hello everybody~~
<Jeffm515_> HuibertG1|| night!
<WAYNE_> My friend can't find the voice in ubuntu~
<ColonelZarkawi> kane77, the error is in the line 78 of your config.log
<crimsun> kane77: do you have ia32-libs installed?
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i install my nvidia video card drivers ?
<WAYNE_> His computer is ACER NotBook
<kane77> crimsun, err.. i dont know realy
<WAYNE_> I don't know why.....
<kane77> crimsun, yes i do
<freakytux> my username and password don't work for CUPS
<freakytux> need help
<WAYNE_> Is there MyEclipse in ubuntu?
<crimsun> kane77: along with ia32-libs-dev?
<kane77> ColonelZarkawi, so what should I do about this?
<aff1> Has anyone managed to have US Robotics wi-fi pcmcia card working on Ubuntu? If anyone, please msg me.
<jw_606> Can someone please help me I am having problems with my video card driver installation process
<WAYNE_> I have WI-FI......mobile phone.....
<crimsun> jw_606: what's the problem?
<pvandewyngaerde> jw_606: me too
<biskvitka> pls tell me where to find codec for Totem and how can I install them?
<pvandewyngaerde> i had to install gcc, make and libc-dev packages
<kane77> crimsun, when i try to install ia32-libs-dev it says that it is missing...
<pvandewyngaerde> and still doesn't work
<jw_606> crimsun, http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/38192
<biskvitka> pls tell me where to find codec for Totem and how can I install them?
<WAYNE_> I can't find voice card!My machine is ACER NB......
<kane77> crimsun, however it says that packages libc6-dev-i386 lib32bz2-dev replace it
<gnomefreak> !codecs | pvandewyngaerde
<ubotu> pvandewyngaerde: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WAYNE_> Is there MyEclipse in ubuntu?
<pvandewyngaerde> gnomefreak:  i dont need codecs, i want drivers for my videocard, so i can set my widescreen  @ 1440x900
<WAYNE_> The same to you~
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: what card?
<tom_> pvandewyngaerde: u got an nvidia or ati card
<simo1> ColonelZarkawi: any idea how i might be able to get the system to recognize the 1GB swap?
<pvandewyngaerde> nvidia 6600 GT
<tom_> simo1: whys your swap so big
<WAYNE_> Oh no......
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<tom_> pvandewyngaerde: go to help.ubuntu.com and download the guide, it explains all the steps you need to do
<crimsun> kane77: and they aren't installed, correct?
<jw_606> crimsun, I tryed to follow the ATI driver installation guide provided by Wiki
<yaveaina> hi all
<kane77> crimsun, they are now :D
<simo1> i wanted a large swap cos i run some algebra programs which need a lot of memory and crash if they run out
<kane77> crimsun, im trying to build once again...
<freakytux> can anyone help me logging in with CUPS? he doesn't accept my username & passwd, but I can use sudo & su fine..
<simo1> tom_: i didnt realize 1GB was unusual - i read somewhere to have a swap a couple of times larger than amount of RAM
<yaveaina> anyone write spanish ? XD
<crimsun> jw_606: lsb_release -r
<gnomefreak> freakytux: it doesnt log you in cause you enabled su and its using the su password by default now. disable su and you should be fine
<WAYNE_> quit
<gnomefreak> yaveaina: join #ubuntu-es
<jw_606> crimsun, Release:        6.06
<yaveaina> hola
<yaveaina> :)
<WAYNE_SHINE> YAHOO
<biskvitka> HELP HELP HELP configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<biskvitka> HELP HELP HELP configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to automaticly switch of the synaptics touchpad on my laptop when a usb mouse is plugged in?
<crimsun> jw_606: that's not the version for dapper.
<crimsun> jw_606: 7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.12-1 is.
<apokryphos> !repeat | biskvitka
<ubotu> biskvitka: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jw_606> :O
<biskvitka> HELP HELP HELP configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<jw_606> So im trying to install the wrong version of my video card drivers?
<pvandewyngaerde> gnomefreak and tom: i get
<pvandewyngaerde> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<pvandewyngaerde> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<apokryphos> biskvitka: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<WAYNE_SHINE> I'm back.......
<crimsun> jw_606: Is there any reason you're not using the version in restricted?
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<jw_606> Crimsun, I didnt know which version to use, I was simply following the Wiki guide someone from here linked me to
<FunnyMan3595> Would this be the right place to ask about problems compiling the kernel, or should I go bug the developers on #ubuntu-kernel?
<crimsun> FunnyMan3595: don't bug the developers in -kernel.
<FunnyMan3595> Thought so.
<crimsun> namely because we're mostly asleep.
* FunnyMan3595 chuckles.
<FunnyMan3595> I can understand that.  No idea what's got me awake.
<jw_606> crimsun so I need to install 7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.12-1?
<FunnyMan3595> Fortunately, what I'm trying to do shouldn't be all that hard.... shouldn't.
<freakytux> biskvitka: which compiler do you use?
<Tmob> anyone here use obexfs or fuse?
<x80> zomg pubuntu
<Tmob> i can't access a mounted file as user
<Tmob> only as root...
<crimsun> jw_606: ``sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control'' should have done it.
<WAYNE_SHINE> Who can help me ~~~ My notebook have no voice.......
<avis> is fuse a component of ntfs gs ?
<Tmob> how would i get around this??
<FunnyMan3595> I'm trying to add a module-defined system call, for a CS assignment.  Shouldn't be that hard... once I've got the kernel working.
<jw_606> crimsun, it errors "E: The package xorg-driver-fglrx needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jw_606> "
<heikki> avis: ntfs-3g uses fuse
<avis> ahh ok
<crimsun> jw_606: reenable the restricted component.
<pvandewyngaerde> gnomefreak:  i have generic kernel,: Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<jw_606> crimsun, I do not know how?
<crimsun> !components >jw_606
<FunnyMan3595> I managed to get 2.6.20-ubuntu1 compiled with the changes, but I can't get the modules to compile, it's spitting out a bunch of errors, most similar to each other...
<avis> heikii i know its in beta but is it pretty secure ?  also if it writes with permissions intact can administrator account read it on nt kernel with no problems ?
<Lattyware> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: do you have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic?
<crimsun> FunnyMan3595: pastebin the errors
* FunnyMan3595 blinks...
<jw_606> crimsun, !components: event not found?
<FunnyMan3595> Hmm, I just noticed, most of them are in ubuntu/wireless, so I shouldn't need them (being on a desktop)
<jw_606> I messed up my Ubuntu install already heh
<pvandewyngaerde> gnomefreak: yes i have the restricted modules for my kernel
<crimsun> !components | jw_606
<ubotu> jw_606: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<FunnyMan3595> This one could be a problem, though: "WARNING: Can't handle masks in drivers/ide/pci/atiixp:FFFF05"
<avis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: what version of nvidia-glx is installed?
<crimsun> FunnyMan3595: any reason you're not using vanilla (kernel.org) 2.6.19?
<pvandewyngaerde> gnomefreak: nvidia-glx_1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: did you change your driver to nvidia instead of nv?
<crimsun> FunnyMan3595: 2.6.19-git is in deep churn; it'd be unwise to try "2.6.20".
<WAYNE_SHINE> NO body help.....SOS
<FunnyMan3595> Mainly because I was trying to find something that'd be compatible with all the other gunk that makes the system work.  At bare bones, all the extras I'd need are my network card and a working insmod.
<avis> when did 2.6.19 become available ?
<avis> or official
* FunnyMan3595 nods.
<crimsun> 2006-11-29 22:22 UTC
<_greenie> when i go applications -> add/remove it keeps saying that my list of available apps is out of date, yet it keeps failing the download... help!!!
<pvandewyngaerde> gnomefreak:  i followed the manual, installed the nividia-glx and tried to run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<FunnyMan3595> Only reason I have .20 is because that's what the wiki instructions got me via get.
<FunnyMan3595> *git
<crimsun> FunnyMan3595: ...for feisty?
<Kiongku> !libgnomedesktop-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgnomedesktop-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> FunnyMan3595: that's most unwise. I'd use the latest stable vanilla kernel for a school assignment.
<avis> in order for me to install ubuntu on my other machine i would have to have a distro that booted from 2.6.19
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: open /etc/X11/xorg.cong and give me the line that says BUSID PCI: and also pastebin the output of lspci
<ColonelZarkawi> brb
<FunnyMan3595> Looks like it's edgy, actually.  The point's taken, though.
<FunnyMan3595> Either that, or the wiki hasn't been updated to the new name, always possible.
<crimsun> FunnyMan3595: except edgy doesn't track 2.6.19-git :)
<avis> i'm going to lay down
* FunnyMan3595 shrugs, he must be looking at a different page now, then, though it looks godawful similar.
<jw_606> Ok, I'm lost
<jw_606> I have downloaded "xorg-driver-fglrx_7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.12-1_i386.deb" double clicked it and it tells me it cannot install because a later version is already installed, but I think the later version is broken
<pvandewyngaerde> gnomefreak: PCI:4:0:0  (its PCI Express)  http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/38210
<abimanyu_> hello..small help
<crimsun> jw_606: so remove the later version. And why are you downloading the debs manually instead of using Synaptic/apt-get/aptitude/Adept?
<abimanyu_> how to change folder permission
<FunnyMan3595> Hmm, if I match my currently installed kernel, should I be able to get the old initrd image to work without having to rebuild it myself?
<crimsun> FunnyMan3595: no
<jw_606> crimsun, how do I remove the later version?
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: change it to read PCI:4:00:0
<FunnyMan3595> Drat.  Ah, well, was worth a thought.
<crimsun> FunnyMan3595: meaning: it -may- work, but there's no guarantee.
<abimanyu_> i nid to change folder permission
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: make sure above that the driver line says nvidia
<abimanyu_> or rather i need to copy one folder to another one..which i ditn create
<hjmills> I am trying to set up my tv-out - does anybody have any experience?
<FunnyMan3595> Right.
<crimsun> sudo dpkg -P xorg-driver-fglrx
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: save than close than startX
<abimanyu_> help pls...folder permissions
<crimsun> ^^ jw_606
<abimanyu_> pls
<hjmills> abimanyu_, use the chown command or the chmod command
<hjmills> abimanyu_, chown changes the ownership and chmod changes permissions on it
<abimanyu_> chmod 777 /opt/lampp/htdocs doesnt work
<abimanyu_> oh..chown the same way
<jw_606> crimsun, sudo dpkg -P xorg-driver-fglrx
<jw_606> dpkg: error processing xorg-driver-fglrx (--purge):
<jw_606>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<jw_606>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<jw_606> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jw_606> :( sorry
<Belter_> how to configue Belkin BCM4306 Wifi card
<hjmills> abimanyu_, if thats owned by root then use "sudo chmod a+rw /opt/lampp/htdocs"
<crimsun> jw_606: ouch.
<pvandewyngaerde> gnomefreak: x is allready started
<crimsun> jw_606: well, forcibly install the older version, then.
<hjmills> abimanyu_, and add a -R in after the a+rw if you want it to be recursive
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: than restart x
<jw_606> cimrsun, I'm brand new to Linux :)
<abimanyu_> owner is nobody
<jw_606> crimsun*
<pvandewyngaerde> ok, then i will loose connection here, and just hope i can come back
<hjmills> abimanyu_, then "sudo chown -R abimanyu_ "
* FunnyMan3595 idly bemoans the fact that he can never recall which way the arguments to ln -s go...
<adam0509> hello world
<rubso> hey gnomefreak, how are you doing ? =)
<hjmills> abimanyu_, but make sure you do the chmod command as well as some programs may need to read or write that dir as a diff user
<gnomefreak> rubso: fine
<crimsun> jw_606: dpkg --force-downgrade -i
<gnomefreak> rubso: you?
* FunnyMan3595 wonders if adam is a newbie's chatbot.
<rubso> gnomefreak: fine too. thanks :)
<abimanyu_> yeah..ok..thanks @ hjmills
<crimsun> jw_606: (you shouldn't have to explicitly pass that, as it's enabled by default)
<gnomefreak> crimsun: why would a package dpends on itself?
<adam0509> I'd like to apply "chmod -x" to files in a folder an under-folder, how can I do that please ???
<gnomefreak> depend*
<root> gnomefreak:  ok it works, i saw the nivia logo
<gnomefreak> root: you are?
<crimsun> gnomefreak: I'm pretty sure that's not a natively packaged deb.
<pvandewyngaerde> o crap
<crimsun> jw_606: did you use alien to convert the rpm?
<gnomefreak> crimsun: libbonobo2 depends on itself
<jw_606> crimsun, more errors
<crimsun> jw_606: or something like checkinstall to generate the deb?
<jw_606> crimsun,  it says "insall needs atleast one package archive file argument"
<crimsun> jw_606: did you pass it the filename...?
<pvandewyngaerde> i entered startx as root :-/
<hjmills> so does anybody know much about setting up tvout on nvidia cards - i would like it to be running seperate so i can control it with commands in a terminal rather than with my mouse going off the edge of the screen
<jw_606> crimsun, I havent converted anything, I just installed Linux about 6 hours ago and only have about a total week of time on Linux
<crimsun> gnomefreak: eh? libbonobo2-0, you mean?
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start would have worked
<gnomefreak> crimsun: yes
<pvandewyngaerde> yes, i entered gdm
<gnomefreak> its listed wrong too
<pvandewyngaerde> the second time, anyway, thnk you very much for the help
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: yw
<tom_> does anyone know how to make epiphany the default browser in ubuntu?
<crimsun> gnomefreak: what's the context?
<xitrox> hi
<gnomefreak> eh ill look at it when its nto 5:30am
<gnomefreak> crimsun: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/libbonobo2
<jw_606> crimsun, remote desktop?
<gnomefreak> second depend is itslef
<susscorfa> i just installed the alternate cd on my acer 1692 but it won't boot grafically it only displays the boot screen but gdm wont start , when in recovery mode gdm won't start either in a proper way
<xitrox> where can i set my default sound device? in the ubuntu sound control it's set to "usb-adio" (since i have an usb headset). but every application gets the output to my onboard sound-card
<crimsun> gnomefreak: that's from Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}
<gnomefreak> ah ok so its normal
<pvandewyngaerde> gnomefreak:  so if i want a bigger resolution (1440x900) do i have to run that configscript, or just edit the config file ?
<crimsun> gnomefreak: look at debian/control in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bonobo/bonobo_1.0.22-9.diff.gz
<gnomefreak> !fixres | pvandewyngaerde
<ubotu> pvandewyngaerde: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<frogzoo> esd doesn't seem to work with edgy - I can't get system sounds to work, and the sound tests work only for oss
<nicola> Hi guys, do you think it would be possible to have a "open directory with audacious/or_any_other_application" command in thunar right click ?
<jw_606> OK. I'm irritated.. time to reinstall Ubuntu :(
<crimsun> frogzoo: you shouldn't be needing to use esd
<J-_> i'm trying to do a dual boot on my machine, and I'm wondering if /boot should be on my primary ext3 partition?
<frogzoo> crimsun: yes? so just turn it off in sound prefs?
<crimsun> nicola: wouldn't you want to ask on the thunar development list instead?
<nicola> ockei
<crimsun> frogzoo: afaik you have to enable esd to have system sounds. What's the real issue?
<rozbeh> hi
<frogzoo> crimsun: the issue is system sounds don't work
<J-_> !dual boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<frogzoo> crimsun: also various sound problems - amarok won't mix with audio from flash
<hyper_ch> anyone knows what a dns suffix is?
<crimsun> frogzoo: that's symptomatic of Flash 7; is that the Flash version you're using?
<NANOskejoe> how do I reinstall my bootloader ?
<tom_> hyper_ch: umm i know i used to have to et people to set them, when i was working doing adsl tech support
<tom_> hyper_ch: whne people were having dns problems
<frogzoo> crimsun: nope - flash 9d78
<hyper_ch> tom_: my problem is that under windows I needed to set dns suffixes to get lotus notes client working properly with my university.... but how do I do that in ubuntu?
<crimsun> frogzoo: from edgy-backports?
<exeakiel> I'm having troubles with Steam, anyone willing to help?
<ZEN2> hey all how are we
<xitrox> where can i set my default sound device? in the ubuntu sound control it's set to "usb-adio" (since i have an usb headset). but every application gets the output to my onboard sound-card
<ZEN2> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ZEN2> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<crimsun> xitrox: what does ``asoundconf list'' show?
<frogzoo> crimsun: nope, from macromedia, anyways, I"ll have a bit of a poke around
<xitrox> asoundconf list
<xitrox> -.-
<xitrox> Names of available sound cards:
<xitrox> Intel
<xitrox> Headset
<crimsun> frogzoo: do you still have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<crimsun> xitrox: now pastebin ~/.asoundrc* , please
<Lattyware> Hey
<Lattyware> I have someone I know trying to install Ubuntu, and upon running the install on the live CD it crashed to a prompt.
<xitrox> command not found?!
<Kiongku> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Condorcet> which version Lattyware
<Lattyware> Dapper
<dim> hi linux help; i want to share internet from ppp0 to eth0? i am new to linux
<Condorcet> so get edgy eft
<crimsun> xitrox: cat ~/.asoundrc*   (don't paste here!)
<xitrox> okay thx
<dim> i compiled a driver for win modem on dapper and i want to share this connection to another pc which is connected to this pc through eth0
<xitrox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36228/
<tonyyarusso> Lattyware: The Live CD is limited in what graphics configurations it supports.  You may still be able to install via the alternate CD, as a full install can support a wider range of configurations.
<punkrawk> anyone know of a driver for xerox wc m15i printer
<Lattyware> right
<Lattyware> thanks
<dim> help pllz
<frogzoo> crimsun: nope - the install for flash 9 is a straight cut/paste from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> xitrox: asoundconf set-default-card Headset
<crimsun> xitrox: then restart your sound apps
<mural1> hi all.. can someone tell me if there's a ncurses library provided with linux??
* FunnyMan3595 wishes himself luck as he tries to reboot to a different kernel...
<nicola> what's the corrispondent of "ipconfig" on linux ?
<kane77> is there a way to view packages that has been installed today?? I installeda a lot of packages (to solve dependency), but I realised I dont want them... (and I'm running low on disk space)
<crimsun> ifconfig
<tonyyarusso> nicola: ifconfig
<nicola> thanks
<xitrox> thank you. and why is a "default sound card" to chose in the ubuntu sound-control if it doesn't work!? :/
<Condorcet> mural1, it's a program, linux is a kernel
<crimsun> xitrox: blame gconf.
<xitrox> :)
<Condorcet> so it depends on distribution u use, anyways, u can always install ncurses if its not there
* nunod is back (gone 09:07:51)
<Elglas> random question, why do my sound cards alternate between dsp and dsp1?
<mural1> condercet:as in wat i mean to ask is,do the distros have them shipped?? or do we have to explicitly download them??
<crimsun> Elglas: they don't alternate randomly, if that's what you're asking.
<frogzoo> crimsun: all fixed - esd wasn't running - because I had a leftover ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf file
<neno> hi, i'm a recent windoze convert. I'm running Dapper and i'm trying to put Apache onto my computer, but whenever i try to configure it it stops, saying that the C compiler cannot create executables. Can anyone help, and if i'm annoying anyone, sorry.
<Elglas> ah but they do, sometimes by pci card is dsp, other times dsp1 swapping with my onboard, no hardware changes
<kane77> or other question where are the cached packages kept?
<blueyed> neno: have you tried installing the "apache2" package(s)?
<blueyed> neno: you don't need to compile your own
<crimsun> Elglas: you mean pci device enumeration, then, and not "dsp and dsp1 alternating randomly"
<Condorcet> mural1, it depends on distro
<neno> thanks, i'll try it
<Condorcet> but well - if u have intenet connection whats the problem installing it
<crimsun> Elglas: you can fix a certain ordering if you wish.  ``asoundconf list''
<dim> can i share internet on lan
<dim> ?
<mural1> condercet:do they ship it with ubuntu??
<Condorcet> mural1, my synaptic tells me so
<Condorcet> :)
<babar>  I want to go for a network install? any body can help
<Condorcet> google is always willing to help
<neno> i went into Synaptic Package Manager and found apache2 and installed it, but how do i use it now? i can't find it (sorry, i'm on a STEEP learning curve)
<apokryphos> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mural1> condercet:don mind my pushing it so much..y am askin is cuz i'm tryin to compile my program against tht library n it doesn seem to identify the header tht i use...
<HymnToLife> neno, put your files in /var/www and browse your server in http://127.0.0.1
<babar> Well I have searched a lot. I just need to know how can If there is an option in dapper boot cd to install from network?
<mural1> condercet::i've tried every other resource..this was my last hope
<Condorcet> did u install it via apt-get?
<neno> Thank you, Thank you THANK YOU
<crimsun> Elglas: I'm awaiting that output...
<exeakiel> Umm, quick question on drivers, are they somehow automatically installed?
<Condorcet> what do u mean by drivers
<exeakiel> Graphics card driver.
<Condorcet> ur question is imprsecise
<exeakiel> nVidia
<mural1> condercet::i tied but it doesn seem to have any package  by that name... nou the unfortunate part is ,cant even figure out if this particular header tht i'm using is a part of som package which i could install... i tried apt-file too..but of no vain
<tsmithe> so anyone know why vnc-java hates me?
<Condorcet> well, in the case of ati and nvidia u have to install it
<noiesmo> !envy | exeakiel
<ubotu> exeakiel: envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Condorcet> to get 3d acceleration
<mangkuk> hello room
<babar> I just need to know If there is an option in dapper boot cd to install from network?(http/nfs)
<Condorcet> otherwise u have nvidia without acceleration
<mangkuk> i just installed ubuntu, wonder if ubuntu can support kde? anyone
<Condorcet> yes mangkuk
<noiesmo> mangkuk, yes kubuntu
<Condorcet> well, ordinary ubuntu also has kde
<Condorcet> kubuntu ubuntu xubuntu edubuntu
<Condorcet> all the same - one contains another
<noiesmo> mangkuk, you can install kde thru synaptic then when you login select kde from sessions
<Elglas> elglas@mozart:~$ asoundconf list
<Elglas> Names of available sound cards:
<Elglas> V8237
<Elglas> M1010
<mangkuk> tru synaptic?
<Condorcet> exeakiel, u here?
<exeakiel> Yeah, I just got Envy.
<dav085> hey guys
<Elglas> envy is the bomb
<crimsun> Elglas: and which do you always want to be card 0 (the default w/o asoundrc)?
<exeakiel> Yeah, can it help me overclock?
<echosystm> can someone quickly tell me a good text editor?
<dav085> anyone here who can help me with wireless card in ASUS a6km?
<Elglas> teh delta 1010 (m1010)
<echosystm> im running blackbox
<jeffM515> HuibertGill: just wanted to say thanks,.. I think it was a couple of things... mostly Hardware compatiablity with a new Drive, and the powersupply
<mangkuk> i have to download it, no kde in my ubuntu
<crimsun> Elglas: echo options snd-via82xx index=-2 | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Condorcet> exeakiel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<noiesmo> mangkuk, yes download
<mangkuk> thanks guys
<Elglas> crimsun: options snd-via82xx index=-2
<crimsun> Elglas: it takes effect on next module insertion.
<Elglas> crimsun: so essentially on restart
<biskvitka> help help help configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Elglas> crimsun: thank you very much, I'll post this on forums
<ColonelZarkawi> echosystm, emacs
<Elglas> vim is also a good text editor (though with a learning curve)
<biskvitka> help help help !configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<freakytux> which compiler?
<HymnToLife> biskvitka, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Condorcet> mangkuk, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<babar> I just need to know If there is an option in dapper boot cd to install from network?(http/nfs)
<DTGorm> morning everyone
<cornelius> hello
<babar> morning
<DTGorm> hey, anyone know the name of the torrent tracker most popular sites use? I thought it was BT Tracker but i cant find squat about it
<jw_606> Hello
<DTGorm> i have tried torrenttrader and btitracker and none of them are good
<J-_> I don't understand why I can't create a logical drive, I have a ntfs partition which is primary and windows is installed already, i also created an ext3 partition, now when I go to make either a swap or fat32 logical partition, it doesn't work, please help...
<DTGorm> what are you making the partitions with?
<power83> hi
<DTGorm> hi
<Elglas> I always found creating primary drives (as opposed to logical) a more friendly process
<power83> i'm  installing ubuntu
<frogzoo> J-_: you've tried fdisk?
<Elglas> err. partitions
<power83> I've some trouble with partitions and filesystem
<jw_606> I'm on a fresh installation of Ubuntu 6.06, how do I install the drivers for my ATI Radeon 9800 pro video card?
<frogzoo> power83: more info pls
<power83> Is it possible to use  reiserfs filesystem instead ext3?
<frogzoo> !fglrx | jw_606
<ubotu> jw_606: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Elglas> power83: yes, I do it on my recording box
<echosystm> what does ~/ mean?
<echosystm> in relation to a directory
<DTGorm> J= if you are trying to do dual boot, then use partitionmagic and make free space a new partition, or like whatever amount of free space you need a new partition and dont format it, then run the linux disk and allow it to partition the unpartitioned space for linux use
<echosystm> its somthing to do witht the home directory right?
<frogzoo> power83: sure, but unless you have very special needs, there's little point
<echosystm> is it /home/ ? or /home/username/ ?
<frogzoo> echosystm: homedir is /home/user
<power83> I've experienced in this and past yeasr some crash of ext3
<echosystm> ok so ~/.blah = /home/user/.blah
<echosystm> ?
<frogzoo> power83: then don't turn off your power while youre writing to the fs
<Elglas> power83: however seeing as resier was recently arrested, the future of the filesystem seems interesting
<power83> But....with gparted during graphical installation,  how I choose reiserfs?
<frogzoo> echosystm: yep
<J-_> frogzoo: no i haven't
<echosystm> thankyou :D
<J-_> DTGorm: okay
<frogzoo> J-_: try with fdisk
<derFlo> where can i find the wine-config file? i could not find it in ~/.wine/config ..
<rouan> soz to bug again.. anyone know why my lan transfer speed is slow? (2mb/sec in and outgoing is fast)
<exeakiel> Umm, I'm using Dapper Drake 6.06, and I want to upgrade to 6.10, but after looking throught this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - It doesn't display any upgrades.
<frogzoo> derFlo: there is no .winecfg any more - just run winecfg
<rouan> this is over samba, duno if nfs is slow too
<derFlo> frogzoo: wanna run a game in fullscreen mode
<exeakiel> And I clearly have an internet connection, broadband too.
<FunnyMan3595> Owwww....  I managed to corrupt my grub config file.  Took me a little while to fix that mistake.
<rouan> exeakiel, fresh install is easiest
<derFlo> frogzoo: so i have to edit the cfg file, i read in some boards
<jerb_> edgy is a little buggy
<rouan> just keep /home on a seperate partiion
<DTGorm> so.... anyone know what the popular bit torrent tracker program is called?
<biskvitka> Hi help plssss configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ColonelZarkawi> jerb_, right
<DTGorm> is it BT Tracker?
<exeakiel> So I've heard.
<frogzoo> jerb_: which bugs?
<biskvitka> Hi HELP  plssss configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<exeakiel> After installing Envy, how do I use it?
<frogzoo> DTGorm: azureus pretty popular
<power83> IMPORTANT:
<ColonelZarkawi> frogzoo, lots, lots of them. check the bug tracker,
<atlef> derFlo : in terminal : winecfg
<DTGorm> frogzoo, no not the client.. the tracker itself
<jerb_> can't restart,  can only shut down
<J-_> i find opera is pretty good for torrents heh
<frogzoo> ColonelZarkawi: yeh, new bugs instead of the old, but I'm hoping edgy's more stable than dapper
<ColonelZarkawi> frogzoo, it isn't
* power83 have a Intel Pentium D 930 cpu......I would install all in 64bit.....wich .iso I have to choose? amd64?
<DTGorm> lol, *SLAPS EVERYONE*
<frogzoo> ColonelZarkawi: oh noes
<DTGorm> tracker, not client
<DTGorm> lol
<exeakiel> Anyone?
<ColonelZarkawi> frogzoo, if you want stability dapper is far more stable than edgy.
<QwertyM> whaz envy ?
<frogzoo> ColonelZarkawi: cept suspend works now, so upgrade has justified itself
<ColonelZarkawi> frogzoo, I am glad it worked in your case
<J-_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<honda> is it possible to get rhythmbox to play mp3 and mpeg-4 files?
<dav085> so anyone with any info to help me with the wireless & ASUS issue?
<crimsun> !restricted | honda
<QwertyM> oh ok
<ubotu> honda: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dav085> i;ve gone through 2 guides
<exeakiel> !poop
<honda> thank you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exeakiel> D:
<power83> anyone could telle me wich .iso I have to download for a 64bit installation on Pentium D 930 dual core?
<echosystm> what does it mean when a directory has a dot infront ofit?
<exeakiel> I'm funny, no?
<echosystm> eg ".blackbox"
<echosystm> ?
<biskvitka> Hi HELP  plssss configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<echosystm> hidden?
<tonyyarusso> echosystm: Hidden
<tonyyarusso> yes
<echosystm> ok
<crimsun> power83: just grab the desktop installation image for amd64
<echosystm> :D
<Yasuo> hi, http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gaupol2hl1.png <<< anyone knows the fault of this crappy display?
<ColonelZarkawi> id the Pentium D 930 dual core a 64bit processor?
<biskvitka> Hi HELP  HELP HELP plssss configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ColonelZarkawi> is
<FunnyMan3595> Okay, here we go again...
<capunk> speed.dal.net
<power83> crimsun, thanks! After installation have I to modify some configs for my cpu? i.e. the kernel?
<babar> I just need to know If there is an option in dapper boot cd to install from network?(http/nfs)
<tonyyarusso> !build-essential | biskvitka
<ubotu> biskvitka: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tonyyarusso> most likely
<wrathchild9> hi
<biskvitka> Hi HELP  HELP HELP plssss configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables PLEASE!
<wrathchild9> How I can rewrite PC's name?
<Yasuo> wrathchild9, /etc/hostname afaik
<biskvitka> HELP  HELP HELP plssss configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables PLEASE!
<power83> wrathchild9, in /etc directory there is a file callad hostname, edit it
<babar> I just need to know If there is an option in dapper boot cd to install from network?(http/nfs)
<Yasuo> or just "hostname nowname", but i may forget next restart
<wrathchild9> Yasuo, thanks
<tonyyarusso> biskvitka: ubotu told you how to address that
<HuibertGill> biskvitka: please stop whining/repeating you are behaving like a litle child
<biskvitka> ??
<crimsun> ColonelZarkawi: it's em64t, so yes.
<crimsun> [http://processorfinder.intel.com/Details.aspx?sSpec=sl94r ] 
<exeakiel> Where would I find infoz on shoving xubuntu on a Dell Demention 2400
<power83> crimsun, yeah, my cpu is em64t, but after amd64 .iso installation I have to to some else to make the cpu work correctly?
<atlef> babar : look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Kiongku> anyone knows how to check if AIGLX is properly running?
<crimsun> power83: nothing extra, though you'll want to be aware that using a 64-bit install prevents you from using Flash 9 beta natively, for instance
<power83> crimsun, ok....gmplayer work correctly with all video format?
<dav085> need help with ndiswrapper and broadcom card, anyone who can help??????
<babar> I just need to know If there is an option in dapper boot cd to install from network?(http/nfs)
<crimsun> power83: not afaik. Same issue with w32codecs.
<power83> ok
<hjmills> how do I list the currently running X displays?
<power83> crimsun, thanks.......now I'm exit from IRC to continue the installation
<power83> thank, bye
<freakytux> can anybody help me with configuring CUPS? my username and password don't work
<willskills> guys - weird, I have my usb headset as default sound device, my sound worked in WINE yesterday, and it's not working today
<willskills> I still have sound in ubuntu (xmms, gaim, etc)
<crimsun> hjmills: xdpyinfo has quite a bit of info.
<willskills> when I load WINE... nothing :/
<hjmills> crimsun, thnaks
<tonyyarusso> freakytux: Is the cupsys user a member of the shadow group?
<willskills> or I should say, when I load anything through wine..
<Pie-rate> Can someone explain some things about email to me? what should i use to accept incoming mail? what should i use to send mail? are there any concise tutorials on getting a mail server running?
<eloquence_> mew
<shinobi2> how often ubuntu releases comes out? every 6 months?
<tonyyarusso> shinobi2: yes
<fr3ddy> hallo, kann ich hier auch in deutsch fragen?
<atlef> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<enat> hey is anyone in here familiar with lirc?
<wrathchild9> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<enat> i just installed it and gnome seems to respond to buttons i press on my remote but other than that it's pretty much dead
<enat> i.e. i can't get it to work with anything else
<enat> irw (etc) all report 'connection refused'
<belfegorash> i want to install cs ,i put wine steaminstall_cs-1.exe,and ..i dont know what to do next
<cornelius> hello, does somebody know description (website) of advanced panel configuration?
<belfegorash> can u help?
<belfegorash> please
<willskills> belfegorash, has it installed?
<belfegorash> no is not installed yet
<cornelius> i want to have just a single pannel (windows like). ?
<J-_> woo hoo, got a dual boot going... but can I resize my ext3 partition? so I can put a fat32 partition in since ext3 ntfs is taking all teh space?
<belfegorash> it said that i must choose the directory
<willskills> do you have a copy installed on a windows partition?
<belfegorash> but C:program files in ubuntu?
<willskills> no
<belfegorash> i dont have windows just ubuntu on my pc
<willskills> /home/user/.wine/drive_c/windows/etc
<willskills> if you have installed wine
<willskills> it creates a hidden directory called ./wine
<hjmills> how do I tell X to run 2 displays?
<willskills> so you should have /home/<user>/.wine/drive_c/program files/etc
<willskills> hjmills, you mean dual monitor setup?
<belfegorash> ok i put now the comman
<belfegorash> d
<Kiongku> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hjmills> willskills, yeah - one monitor is a tv but I want to just be able to play movies on it and I have a command that shunts mplpayer to another display - i just need to get x to run a second display on the tv....
<belfegorash> is copying files...this is good i gues:)
<willskills> yes
<willskills> belfegorash, it takes a little longer
<willskills> and might appear to hang/crash
<willskills> just leave it for 5 mins :)
<belfegorash> ok
<willskills> I was playing CS:S last night
<willskills> it works fine under wine for me
<willskills> and WoW
<willskills> although I am having sound probs today.... weird ><
<J-_> have a dual boot going... but can I resize my ext3 partition? so I can put a fat32 partition in since ext3 ntfs is taking all the space?
<Noiano> hi everybody
<smithveg> hi
<smithveg> comeone helps e
<Pie-rate> willskills: server name and faction?
<willskills> hi
<smithveg> i cannot verify my IRC nickname with my password
<vorpal_> !fedora
<belfegorash> i heard that is a problem with sound
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<willskills> Alliance @ Shadow Moon (Will - 60 Mage)
<fildo> *gone(dreamin of a special pair of boobz)
<smithveg> can someone helps me...
<Pie-rate> meh.
<willskills> smithveg, #help
<smithveg> /#help
<vorpal_> !Ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<willskills> that is not a ubuntu relate dproblem ;)
<smithveg> #help
<tonyyarusso> smithveg: /join before it
<willskills> !ping
<babar>  I just need to know If there is an option in dapper boot cd to install from network?(http/nfs)
<smithveg> hi
<atlef> babar : look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<tonyyarusso> !netinstall | babar
<ubotu> babar: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<smithveg> ya
<smithveg> i go into /join #help
<bigbro> babar: Download the mini.iso.
<babar> Download it and ???
<bigbro> babar: Boot off it - everything else becomes obvious from that point onwards.
<babar> tonyyarusso: What is this netisntall? You mean type this at the boot prompt.
<bigbro> babar: You can install a complete Ubuntu system from the internet using it.
<bigbro> babar: And the initial download is something like 8.4MB.
<babar> Nah I dont want to do it via install but via local network
<tonyyarusso> !bot | babar
<babar> Sorry i mean not internet but local network
<ubotu> babar: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<babar> I have copied the extracted on a pc on my local network
<babar> i want to install rest of the computers from there
<bigbro> babar: Ah - I'e not done that with Ubuntu, but many other distros support a local install. I suspect it's relatively easy to configure the mini.iso to grab fles from a local mirror of an apt repository.
<J-_> I've just dual booted my system with ntfs and ext3 filesystems, can I resize my ext3 partition and create a fat32 partition with gparted?
<babar> I have done it before with fedora
<babar> it has a netboot image
<babar> u can then install it from a nfs/http/ftp server by just providing the ip and path
<bigbro> babar: You'll need to look up how to set up a local apt repository / apt cache. Then it's probably as easy as configuring sources.list - though you may want to make another ISO image to make that change permanent and available for use on mutliple machines.
<HuibertGill> babar: look into apt-on-cd
<bigbro> babar: Yes - Ubuntu also supports that - but as I said, you have to set up your local mirror. Ubuntu makes things easier by removing choices that the 'average' user would not want.
<belfegorash> i had an error
<Noiano> does anybody know how to securely erase a file?
<babar> Ok cool but do i have to boot from a special image so that network install becomes available
<atlef> babar : did you read : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<babar> ie i will need mini.iso
<babar> Yes i did
<belfegorash> 300client callback thread error
<drach> !wipe
<ubotu> wipe: Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.20-2 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<exeakiel> Can anyone help me install STEAM with Wine?
<Noiano> thanks
<atlef> babar : ok
<belfegorash> willskills:why i had this error?
<exeakiel> !Wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Noiano> drach i have dapper....i cannot find package "extra"
<ESPOiG> i changed a icon theme
<hjmills> ok - im making it simpler - how can I just clone my main display onto my tv?
<drach> Noiano: did you enable universe repository?
<Noiano> yes
<drach> Noiano: search for wipe
<Noiano> wipe is present
<Noiano> is the same ?
<drach> Noiano: wipe is the program for secure erase files
<ESPOiG> i changed a icon theme ... and now when i start gdm i login and it goes to splash but pretty much freezes, the icons that are shown loading dont display and the splash screen sticks with nothing else happening
<Noiano> and what is "extra"?
<manmadha> how to take chanal operator status..?
<manmadha> any one tell me?
<manmadha> plzz
<anuragJ> manmadha, lol you can't do that
<drach> Noiano: ubotu, mean this prog is optional (extra)
<manmadha> anuragJ, hee u r indian>
<manmadha> ?
<J-_> I've just dual booted my system with ntfs and ext3 filesystems, can I resize my ext3 partition and create a fat32 partition with gparted?
<anuragJ> manmadha, yup
<eilker> hi to all, what is the equivalent of   xp's "msconfig" command in ubuntu ?
<manmadha> ohh cool
<Noiano> drach I see...i didn't get that before :)
<whadar> how can i see the package list with their priorities ?
<anuragJ> manmadha, there's lots of indian and indian bitch around us
<hjmills> eilker, what do you want to  do? change the startup stuff?
<anuragJ> hehe
<one> how to add a script at boot startup?
<hjmills> eilker, in gnome its in System>Preferences>Sessions
<eilker> hjmills: what about kubuntu ?
<J-_> Can I resize a partition that's already made (ext3)
<hjmills> one,  check out System>preferences>sessions if you want it to start when u login to gnome
<eilker> hjmills: for kde ?
<ZeuGiRDoR> how can i sort kmenu alphabetically?
<viller> if I want to remove something from starting up when I start my comp (like apache or something), I'll just delete the script from /etc/init.d?
<hjmills> eilker, i think if you look in ~/.kde there is an autostart folder so link it in there
<drach> viller: no, use update-rc.d
<hjmills> eilker, it may be ~/kde-3.5 or somthing
<viller> drach: how?
<manmadha> anuragJ, one person is disturbing the chanal
<manmadha> so i want to kick him out
<radwis> hello guys
<drach> viller: from console: sudo update-rc.d -f apache remove
<_osh> After an lvreduce, how do I get to the free diskspace? vgreduce?
<eilker> hjmills: thank you, trying to find it
<viller> drach: I do need those apps sometimes but I don't want them to start up every time. Thank you (Y)
<Paolo> ...salve...a chi posso chiedere help sull'installazione di ubuntu???
<drach> viller: you can also look at system menu -> administration->services
<hjmills> eilker, i find the best way to find stuff on linux is to open a term and use "sudo updatedb" then use locate and grep to find stuff
<eilker> hjmills: i used as locate kde, but there are many...
<biskvitka> Hi can someone tell me how can i install wine????
<eilker> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hjmills> eilker, try locate kde | grep autostart (it may be AutoStart or Autostart, Im not sure)
<biskvitka> 10x
<echosystm> um
<echosystm> when i apt-get install synaptics
<echosystm> it says
<echosystm> package synaptics is not availabile
<echosystm> but is referred to by another package.
<echosystm> ??? :S
<cafuego_> synaptic
<HuibertGill> biskvitka: why would you want to install wine 10 times? just install wine with  synaptic
<drach> echosystm: synaptic not synaptics
<cafuego_> don't make up names, use real ones ;-)
<echosystm> ahaha
<echosystm> god
<echosystm> i must be half asleep
<echosystm> thanks :P
<eilker> hjmills: it gives as result, /usr/share/autostart/kdesktop.desktop
<exeakiel> How do I get Xubuntu onto a proprietary machine?
<exeakiel> Dell
<exeakiel> Demension 2400
<hjmills> eilker, ok, open that file in kate and look at the format
<hjmills> exeakiel, install it normally :
<hjmills> :D
<exeakiel> I've tried
<exeakiel> Boots from disc, then says it can read.] 
<hjmills> eilker, then make new files in that autostart dir for the stuff you want to start
<exeakiel> D.
<hjmills> exeakiel, is it driver problems? try searching ubuntuforums.org for people with the same machine
<wrathchild9> when I write sudo command, it writes sudo: unable to lookup fender via gethostbyname()
<eilker> hjmills: this file does not have what we r looking for, it has some descriptions for languages
<JustNew> hi people. i've just downloaded a BIN file Aptana_IDE_Setup.bin. How do I install this
<wrathchild9> what I can do?
<Allz> LjL are you here?
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: is fender your hostname?
<wrathchild9> yes
<hjmills> eilker, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Autostart_Programs
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: do you have an entry in /etc/hosts for it?
<wrathchild9> no
<eilker> hjmills: thank you
<exeakiel> Thanks, hgmills!
<wrathchild9> is there localhost and old hostname
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: then add the following line to /etc/hosts:
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: 127.0.0.1       fender fender
<hjmills> eilker, exeakiel, sure :)
<JustNew> whats a nice dreamweaver-like editor for Ubuntu>?
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: the system knows your hostname is fender, but has not found the ip for it.
<wrathchild9> thanks
<HeathenDan> nvu
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: adding it to /etc/hosts tells the system the ip is 127.0.0.1 also known as localhost
<eilker> hjmills: now done, /home/user/.kde/Autostart :)
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: leave the localhost definitions as they are, a hosts can have multiple names
<wrathchild9> but the old name is in 127.0.1.1
<wrathchild9> and localhost is 127.0.0.1
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: 127.0.1.1 is a very odd ip for a local host....
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: how did it get there?
<exeakiel> Can someone help me find the text-based Xubuntu cd?
<Condorcet> ??
<Condorcet> text based ubuntu?
<Condorcet> what the heck?
<Kyle__> You mean only the console vs. a gui?
<Condorcet> what for?
<wrathchild9> but when I had hostname jackson, 127.0.1.1 was good
<Condorcet> and why do u need xubuntu specifically for this
<tonyyarusso> exeakiel: Text-only installer, or installed system?
<_osh> There's a command to echo somewhere in /proc to increase the speed of raid-mirroring. Anyone know what it is? Or rather where.
<atlef> exeakiel : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/
<atlef> the alternate one
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: is the hostanme jackson in your /etc/hosts
<Condorcet> atlef, i doubt if the installation is text-based
<tonyyarusso> Condorcet: It is.
<Condorcet> ok
<tonyyarusso> Pretty ncurses menus actually
<Condorcet> sweet
<exeakiel> Thanks, atlef, looks like I'll be up pretty late! D:
<wrathchild9> yes
<atlef> your welcome
<ubuntu_> hrjka weryariu
<wrathchild9> but now hostname is fender in my /etc/hostname
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: then just add the line for fender, you should be fine
<atlef> you're
<atlef> *
<wrathchild9> ok, thanks
<wrathchild9> and what I must restart in /etc/init.d ?
<ubuntu_> hi
<wrathchild9> nothing... it's OK
<wrathchild9> thanks :)
<HuibertGill> wrathchild9: afaik nothing,
<ajopaul_> how to disable the dosfsck checks everytime on a bootup?
<exeakiel> Can we talk about windows in here, or is that forbidden?
<HuibertGill> exeakiel: as long as you want to switch _away_ from windows :-)
<gnomefreak> exeakiel: for support with windows or general chat about windows join either ##windows or #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<cornelius> hi, when starting office2000 with wine an error acours saying that office was not installed for that user. Does somebody knows how to fix?
<_osh> exeakiel: I'd say it's ok if it has to do with getting windows and linux to play together.
<exeakiel> I need to backup my games,  if I could access it (widows HD) from Ubuntu?
<HuibertGill> !ntfs-3g | exeakiel
<ubotu> exeakiel: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ollekalle> Hey guys, I am having troubles with enabeling my network (eth0). Seem like I do not retrieve an IP address from my DHCP server in my router. I would appreciate any help on this topic
<belfegorash> i downloaded mozillacontrol and it said that didnt find the bin files
<belfegorash> where are the bin files?
<jrib> cornelius: have you tried wine's app database?
<cornelius> jrib: what you mean by this? i could install it. it starts, but then it closes again saying that office was not installed for the current user.
<funnyman3595> Okay, I think I've almost got the kernel working.  Only problem is that it's complaining about my test module.  "unresolved symbol printk" and "unresolved symbol sys_call_table"  (2.4)
<Enselic> What is the best plotting application? I'd like to plot the Heaviside function.
<rajiv_nair> anybody here tried out taskcoach??
<akirali> 881
<jrib> cornelius: I meant for you to see if wine's appdb had an entry for office 2000.  Here it is, but it does not seem very helpful: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5124
<exeakiel> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how I get the latest amarok on dapper?
<Enselic> Zaggynl: Compile it?
<Enselic> Zaggynl: If you want the latest that's probably the best.
<HymnToLife> upgrade to Edgy ?
<NANOskejoe> Hi! I wanted to try another dist, so i installed it on other partitions than ubuntu, by i also overwrote the bootloader, so now i want to delete the other dist but the GRUB is screwing when i does :S
<Zaggynl> I don't want edgy, only amarok 1.4.4 :)
<NANOskejoe> how do I reinstall my bootloader ?
<HymnToLife> Zaggynl, then you'll have to compile it, only 1.4.3 is available for Dapper
<Deadmeat> Which is the easiest and fastest way to see if a application is running/online?
<funnyman3595> No help for me on this one, hmm?  Guess I'll reboot to graphical and see if I can't figure it out from there.
<jrib> Deadmeat: ps -ef | grep foo   is what I do
<Waerner> jrib thanks
<_osh> I can't do a "vgreduce -a volumegroup" because /dev/md0 is still in use. Anyone got a solution for me?
<Yasuo> re
<Waerner> jrib: Im working on a php script that shows the status for a few apps, but that is the easiest to use?
<digiqq_> ollekalle: did u enable DHCP on your machine?
<cornelius> jrib: checked this. I did not find my error on this side. I think the problem is that the user folder with application settings is missing. setup did not install it. Thanx for your help.
<jrib> Waerner: you can pass your own arguments to ps
<sith-lord> Hello
<Briar3os> Hello.
<Waerner> jrib, okay, I'll check it out, thanks =)
<rajiv_nair> hello:)
* Briar3os is trying to get unrar-free to work...
<Briar3os> Apparently, that application is not in my "PATH", whatever that means.
<jrib> cornelius: maybe http://www.pclinuxonline.com/wiki/InstallingOfficeWine can help?  It doesn't mention your error, but it does mention copying some system files.  You may also want to take a look at crossover office
<_osh> Briar3os: It means that you're looking in the wrong place.
<_osh> Briar3os: do a "locate unrar" to see where it is.
<babar> Guys is it possible to install ubuntu dapper without going into the live session?
<jrib> babar: yes, with the alternate cd
<my_haz> Briar3os: i have to do a `rehash` if i  just install something
<my_haz> Briar3os: i use zsh as my shell
<Briar3os> Oh-kay...
<babar> jrib: With the alternate CD ie its a differenet CD?
<Briar3os> To be more precise, I'm trying to use Ark to unpack things...
<jrib> !alternate | babar
<ubotu> babar: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<babar> Cool thanx
<Briar3os> "/usr/share/doc/bash/completion-contrib/unrar"
<ollekalle2> digiqq: enable DHCP, actually I do not know...
<Briar3os> _osh?
<wrathchild9> how I can set workgroups master?
<jrib> Briar3os: do you know that unrar-free won't open most rar files?
<reverseblade> How can I be a Jedi ?
<ollekalle2> digiqq: I just now tried to have a static config in /etc/network/interfaces without success
<Briar3os> If you know of a better option, let me know.
<jrib> Briar3os: unrar-nonfree
<mypapit> jrib: because rarsoft updates their rar compression algorithm?
* Briar3os bangs head on desk.
<jrib> mypapit: yeah, unrar-free doesn't handle whatever their latest version is, so it's pretty useless
<aristoteles> is is possible to deactivate the shortcut f1 for the help?
<Briar3os> So, what's the difference with nonfree? Commercial?
<my_haz> Briar3os: the commercial is close source
<cornelius> jrib: thanx again. i will try this.
<my_haz> Briar3os: rar is free-as-in-beer
<Briar3os> Mm-kay...
<my_haz> Briar3os: you are new to the whole open source seen i take it :D
<Briar3os> This is just a temporary thing...
<my_haz> Briar3os: sudo apt-get install rar && rar x mypr0n.rar
<aristoteles> deleting the shortcut in that shortcuts wizard won't help, that's why i'm asking.
<Briar3os> I just happened to find out that all my OS X installation discs were faulty, one way or the other.
<Briar3os> my_haz: I'm fairly sure I don't appreciate that last part... :-)
<danny> Hi there. Does anyone know whether 6.10's gnome auto-updater utilizes aptitude or apt-get?
<Briar3os> I suppose I'll have to tinker with the depository list, too...
<jrib> Briar3os: you'll need multiverse
<danny> If it utilizes apt-get, will it mark packages "autoinstalled"?
<Briar3os> jrib: I've been doing well with the universe, so far. :-)
<exeakiel> !ntsf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntsf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manmadha> nw i hav a strange prob...every time i restart,i hav to start ma gdm manualy..after reconfiggin xserver-xfree86...can ya help me out..me usin sarge on lenovo 3000y...
<Briar3os> jrib: Seriously, what did you mean by that?
<Zaggynl> HAH I have amarok 1.4.4 on ubuntu!
<aristoteles> i'd like to use f1 to open and close tilda, but instead the useless help browser pops up.
<cornelius> bye
<Zaggynl> *dapper
<danny> manmadha: check /etc/init.d/
<exeakiel> Can someone help me, I need to acess my windows files?
<danny> /etc/init.d/gdm
<we2by> Zaggynl, congrat. lol
<jrib> !info unrar | Briar3os
<aristoteles> Zaggynl: me too
<Zaggynl> :>
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<jrib> !multiverse > Briar3os
<manmadha> 1mm
<Zaggynl> aristoteles,  on dapper?
<danny> and the corresponding links in /etc/rc.d rc0.d etc
<aristoteles> Zaggynl: yes.
<we2by> Zaggynl, nu muziek spelen!
<Zaggynl> but it STILL eats 130MB :/
<we2by> Zaggynl, ram?
<Zaggynl> we2by, yep
<we2by> Zaggynl, buy more ram ;)
<danny> if they are there and invocation of "/etc/init.d/gdm start" works
* Zaggynl invokes an imp
<manmadha> danny, yaa ....But i can 't understand why this problem occours for every restart?
<Zaggynl> we2by, I have 1 GB, so that's fine, but a media player using that much memory is just sad
* nunod is away: I'm busy
<danny> are the rc symlinks there?
<we2by> Zaggynl, hehe, it is
<Zaggynl> I tried xmms and rhythmbox, but those don't have the nice features amarok have, and the folks at #amarok tell me amarok shouldn't be using that much memory
<we2by> Zaggynl, I use Quod Libet
<we2by> I like it over amarok
<Zaggynl> hm
<Zaggynl> I have that installed too I think
<we2by> Zaggynl, how did you install amarok?
<manmadha> danny, i did'nt get u
<Zaggynl> http://pansapiens.blogspot.com/2006/11/amarok-144-on-ubuntu-dapper.html + I got myself a missing dep myself
<exeakiel> Can someone help me access my Windows XP hard-drive?
<manmadha> what are rc symlinks?
<we2by> Zaggynl, why don't you just do sudo apt-get install amarok?
<Zaggynl> we2by, because I get  1.4.0
<jrib> !ntfs | exeakiel
<ubotu> exeakiel: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Zaggynl> that version used too much mem, I complained at #amarok, they told me to get 1.4.4
<we2by> Zaggynl, or just install the static linked version
<Zaggynl> the what?
<snarf> I'm sure it's been asked a billion times, but anyone have tips on installing Sun's Java on 64 bit?
<Briar3os> Hmm...I'm still on 5.10...would someone give directions on how to update to 6.xx?
<apokryphos> Briar3os: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<danny> @manmadha: still there?
<manmadha> yaa
<danny> does my private chat not work?
<manmadha> 1m
<BlindVirus> hello every one. i have a simple problem. i can not shut down from my power options on this logon i have to either log out or log into root. any ideas on how to get my shut down button back. all i ahve listed is hibernate log off lock screen and switch user
<Spee_Der> brb
<manmadha> danny, r u registered ?
<BlindVirus> any ideas on the power problem??
<manmadha> i mean have u identified?
<A3n> how can i paste a file in a directory, from the terminal ?
<jrib> A3n: cp
<jrib> ubotu: tell A3n about cli
<ColonelZarkawi> jrib, I didn't know cp can "paste" files. care to explain?
<Zho> anybody can help me how to restore my GRUB?
<jrib> ColonelZarkawi: I assume, "paste" means copy and paste
<ColonelZarkawi> jrib, really?
<apokryphos> Zho: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<A3n> paste means pasting the hex of the file in standard output
<biskvitka> server irc.spnet.net 6666
<eilker> !gconf
<ubotu> gconf: GNOME configuration database system. (daemon and tools). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-7.1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<biskvitka> ops
<biskvitka> sory
<A3n> i want to copy a file to a dir but i cant do it with GUI because i'm not root in gui, in terminal i su myself
<rastilin> So?
<BlindVirus> any one have any idea on where to go to look for ideas on how to fix the missing shut down button in the menu?
<zelevw> a3n: gksudo nautilus
<rastilin> A3n, forgive me for asking but what does this have to do with the hex being printed to standard output?
<Zho> apokryphos: I think there is no boot:rescue in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Zho> ?
<A3n> "paste" command in terminal
<ColonelZarkawi> what is the "hex of a file"?
<jrib> A3n: yes, use the cp command.  cp /old/path/to/file /new/path/to/file
<Chris_H> i'm trying to ween myself over to Ubuntu, so I partitioned the drive and i have a menu on startup to ask me which OS i want to boot (linux did that bit for me) but is there a way to set Windows XP as the default OS for the time being?
<ColonelZarkawi> jrib, will not work if he hasn't the rights on the new path
<rastilin> Chris_H, Yes. Just edit the grub.conf file and set the sequence to what you want.
<jrib> ColonelZarkawi: right
<rastilin> ColonelZarkawi, but he has sudo
<ColonelZarkawi> so?
<Chris_H> where would i find that rastilin?
<Chris_H> im a bit of a newbie with linux
<Chris_H> hence why i partitioned the hard drive to try and make it a gradual move
<rastilin> Chris_H, where's your boot partition, probably under /boot/grub
<Chris_H> im not sure
<Chris_H> i could check and get back to you
<ollekalle2> Could someone try to help me to get my eth0 up and running?
<Chris_H> trouble is, i still have to buy a non-USB ADSL modem before the Linux OS can become internet ready
<rastilin> Chris_H, unless it's for games, it's easier if you just jump in. It's painful at first but it ends quicker. Plus, you actually switch instead of waffling for months before giving up.
<Zaggynl> What's an easy way to mount images except the script to mount iso files and except cdemu?
<ColonelZarkawi> ollekalle2, ifup eth
<ColonelZarkawi> ollekalle2, ifup eth0
<ColonelZarkawi> ollekalle2, sudo ifup eth0
<rastilin> Zaggynl, The mount command can mount images if you add "-o loop"
<Chris_H> rastilin: i'd consider it, but my mum uses the computer too and she's a technophobe at the best of times
<Zaggynl> rastilin, can I mount bin files too?
<ollekalle2> ColonelZarkawi: already up and running
<ColonelZarkawi> ollekalle2, sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<ColonelZarkawi> so?
<rastilin> Chris_H. Well you know you could set her user account to use a windows-like window manager.
<ollekalle2> ColonelZarkawi: no error message from /etc/init.d/networking start
<Chris_H> yeah, but she'd still need all her outlook contacts, emails, boomarks and other settings transferred over
<ColonelZarkawi> ollekalle2, and /sbin/ifconfig shows your interface up and running?
<rastilin> Zaggynl, not directly but if you rename the .bin to .iso, most files mount fine.
<Chris_H> i already told her about it, and she said: "if you want to try it then fine, but dont make me use it until EVERYTHING'S set up on there"
<exeakiel> Is there any way to play Diablo on Ubuntu?
<exeakiel> With Wine?
<rastilin> exeakiel, yes, with wine
<ollekalle2> ColonelZarkawi: "up and runing". its in the list but no assigned IP. dhclient eth0 times out
<exeakiel> How?
<rastilin> exeakiel, it's complicated, do you have wine?
<ColonelZarkawi> ollekalle2, probably a problem with the dhcp configuration or server
<exeakiel> It says I need the disc, but it's there.
<exeakiel> I do indeed have Wine.
<rastilin> exeakiel, it's in the drive and the game's installed?
<exeakiel> Yes.
<rajiv_nair> bye guys
<ollekalle2> ColonelZarkawi: the cable works fine on my winXP-laptop. What do you with dhcp config - on the desktop?
<ColonelZarkawi> Dada - Dim
<Chris_H> rastilin: i cant speak via PM cause i haven't registered my IRC client
<richee> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Chris_H> i'd ask which you're using, but i assume it's a Linux client
<rastilin> Chris_H, why not?
<jhaquo> hi
<ColonelZarkawi> ollekalle2, unfortunately I don't use dchp anymore but probably you could recheck your /etc/dhclient.conf file
<manmadha> danny,
<jhaquo> anyone knows how i could join WMV files to one big wmv file please?
<wrathchild9> bye
<ColonelZarkawi> jhaquo, with cat?
<rastilin> Chris_H. I used to use gaim, now xchat. The registration is per username, not per client.
<Chris_H> the only half decent IRC client i could find was Klient (for some reason, XChat kept saying i'd used my evaluation period as soon as it was installed)
<jhaquo> cat makes a big file, but playing stops after the first file
<ollekalle2> ColonelZarkawi: that file is not even ther :/ I'll try to create one...
<rastilin> Chris_H. There's an evaluation period?
<skyrunner> damm the guys at freedroid dont answer
<Chris_H> that's what i thought ;)
<ColonelZarkawi> Chris_H, impossible, XChat is free, it doesn't expire after some time of use.
<skyrunner> anyone of you guys knows how to install fredroidrpg in ubuntu?
<Chris_H> i know
<Chris_H> i think its a bug in the install
<Chris_H> but as soon as i install it, at the end of the install it says "Run XChat Now" which i do, and it says "You've used your 30 days trial time, please register." or something to that effect
<ColonelZarkawi> ollekalle2, read the dhclient.conf man page for details
<skyrunner> it only expires if you download the latest version for windows
<ColonelZarkawi> Chris_H, impossible, it must be another program not the x-chat that is used on linux systems
<ESPOiG_> how do i get my usb printer set up
<jhaquo> no ideas how??
<rastilin> jhaquo, you need a program that can modify wma files.
<gReg0r> hey guys, got a problem with the install of ubuntu edgy (6.10) after starting the live sys of desktop installation and running the installation, the system gives me following error before showing up the bootscreen : "PCI: cannot allocate resource region 1 of device ..." this occours since then, even after deleting the partition table of the hard drive the only live sys booting is knoppix
<rastilin> Then stitch them together.
<gReg0r> how can i solve the prob?
<A3n> is there some alternative to windows media player in ubuntu? cause VLC doesnt have mush options
<jhaquo> rastilin a sugestion on which i should use?
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, mplayer
<A3n> isnt that for movies only ColonelZarkawi ?
<rastilin> A3n, windows media player in ubuntu?
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, eee no
<jrib> A3n: what options are missing from vlc?
<Chris_H> skyrunner: thats what im using
<Zaggynl> Is the only easy way to mount images by using vmware + winxp + daemon tools? :-(
<rastilin> jhaquo, I'd be suprised if any exist
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, you can play mp3 files with it if you wish
<skyrunner> thats why
<Chris_H> im still on windows at the moment, until i get a non-USB ADSL modem and i can get Linux online
<skyrunner> oh
<richee> !s
<skyrunner> thats your problem then
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<A3n> Well i cant make playlists, i cant choose the order the files i put in to come
<skyrunner> when you get to linux if its not by default on applications
<A3n> i cant choose repeat
<A3n> i cant choose random
<skyrunner> just run terminal and sudo aptitude install xchat
<skyrunner> and thats that
<ColonelZarkawi> ?
<A3n> random song from list
<A3n> randomize list
<rastilin> A3n, we get it
<A3n> k :p
<zigford> goodnight
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, for music, mplayer is not the right program.
<rastilin> A3n, if it's just for music why not use Rhythmbox or Amarok
<A3n> could wmp work with wine ?
<jrib> A3n: that's "shuffle" and "repeat" is also in the playlist option
<Red_eeps> Cool beans
<exeakiel> Can someone help me with Envy?
<javaJake> A3n, highly unlikely.
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, there is no program which has music+video functionality as windows media player
<rastilin> A3n, Yes, although I can't imagine why you'd immediately go running back to windows
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, for music you can use amarok or rhythmbox
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, or banshee
<richee> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<rastilin> What about kmplayer
<javaJake> Will Xorg auto-detect my monitors Hsync rates and all that if I don't define them???
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, or beep-media-player (less functionality)
<rastilin> Or Movie player which comes with Ubuntu
<rastilin> javaJake, Yes
<exeakiel> Can anyone help me with Envy?
<ColonelZarkawi> envy?
<javaJake> rastilin, ok, I've got a projector, and I don't know what those rates are. The manual never mentions them, so I hope X can figure it out. :P
<exeakiel> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<A3n> well its just for the sake of being able to make playlists and randomizing current playlist
<rastilin> javaJake, does it not work?
<javaJake> rastilin, does a projector even have refresh rates?
<solid_liq> does anyone know of premade intel 3945AG wireless driver packages for dapper?
<exeakiel> I have no clue how to even run it.
<rastilin> javaJake, I'm assuming yes
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, use amarok then
<javaJake> rastilin, oh, Xinerama works, just don't want to blow the projector.
<javaJake> :P
<A3n> can amarok do that?
<javaJake> A3n, yes
<rastilin> A3n, yes
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, sure, music files only not videos
<javaJake> A3n, Rythmbox can too
<javaJake> A3n, which is preinstalled
<A3n> yea well i dont want to randomize videos lol
<javaJake> heheh
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, ok
<A3n> rythlbox is ugly
<A3n> rythmbox * and it couldnt run my mp3's
<javaJake> A3n, GTK IS UGLY!?!?!? ;)
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, amarok is better than rhythmbox, try it
<rastilin> A3n, you need the codecs for mp3
<ColonelZarkawi> yes gtk is damn fugly
<javaJake> A3n, ah, well, the codecs are needed
<orly> hy
<A3n> i downloaded shit load of gstream codecs yesterday
<javaJake> ColonelZarkawi, I agree, was kidding
<rastilin> ColonelZarkawi, there are themes you know
* orly needs help :/
<gReg0r> hey guys, got a problem with the install of ubuntu edgy (6.10) after starting the live sys of desktop installation and running the installation, the system gives me following error before showing up the bootscreen : "PCI: cannot allocate resource region 1 of device ..." this occours since then, even after deleting the partition table of the hard drive the only live sys booting is knoppix
<gReg0r> how can i solve the prob?
<ColonelZarkawi> no matter which theme, is fugly
<rastilin> A3n, are they installed?
<javaJake> A3n, Automatix gets ALL the codecs (don't flame me)
<ColonelZarkawi> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rastilin> gReg0r, we get it, no clue
<A3n> rastilin:well didnt try rythmbox after
<javaJake> A3n, I've had no issues with Automatix.
<ColonelZarkawi> javaJake, <-------------don't recommend automatix
<solid_liq> does anyone know of premade intel 3945AG wireless driver packages for dapper?
<orly> pm me if u can help me (instal codecs for rhythmbox)
<javaJake> ColonelZarkawi, heheheh
<gReg0r> hmm thats bad
<jrib> !codecs > orly
<ColonelZarkawi> automatix is bad:
<ColonelZarkawi> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<exeakiel> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<orly> thx jrib
<javaJake> gReg0r, yep, a problem as advanced as yours will have a 95% chance that it won't get answered here.
<TheGateKeeper> A3n, if you want to use amarok then use the xine engine & install libxine-extracodecs
<ColonelZarkawi> right
<A3n> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> llol
<javaJake> lol*
<javaJake> ubotu needs that one
<TheGateKeeper> A3n, another you might consider is audacious which is what I use on gentoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needs that one - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ColonelZarkawi> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ColonelZarkawi> yeah
<sheriff> do i have to have xgl to use kiba-dock?
<orly> !codecs
<A3n> !audacious
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> I think audacious iss more satble than amarok
<javaJake> !package audacious
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package audacious - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> Rats, how do I do that?
<ColonelZarkawi> is audacious gtk based?
<javaJake> How do I have it search for that package?
<javaJake> !audacious package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> Hmmm
<jrib> ubotu: tell javaJake about yourself
<javaJake> rofl, jrib, that's too good
<eilker> !rc
<ubotu> rc: an implementation of the AT&T Plan 9 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-3 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 184 kB
<skyrunner> !botabuse
<TheGateKeeper> javaJake, have you firefox installed?
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<javaJake> TheGateKeeper, mmm, yea.
<javaJake> TheGateKeeper, though I prefer Opera.
<javaJake> TheGateKeeper, why?
<richee> Is beryl supported on intel 915
<richee> ?
<ColonelZarkawi> yes opera randers faster than firefox
<ColonelZarkawi> opera is the faster browser available
<javaJake> richee, yea
<ColonelZarkawi> renders
<TheGateKeeper> javaJake, then use the repo search engine that comes pre-installed with FF
<javaJake> richee, anything that can run 3D acell basically can.
<javaJake> TheGateKeeper, heh, well, it's easier to do it here. (lazy me)
<richee> javaJake: ok....They why does automatix bleeder tell beryl is not supported
<ColonelZarkawi> don't use automatix
<A3n> VLC music quality is better than in windows, imo
<A3n> than with wmp
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, not suprising given the bad quality of windows based software
<richee> What the difference between beryl and compiz manager
<richee> I am kinda confused
<javaJake> richee, beryl's new and wild, with more features, compiz is stable but doesn't have as much good stuff. Personally, I've been super happy with Beryl.
<A3n> richee: 6 letters
<javaJake> richee, yea, it is confusing
<javaJake> richee, then there's XGL and AiGLX. :P
<Teri2007> I have apache2 installed, and can't figure out why I get a directory listing instead of seeing my index.html page, when I browse to it with firefox.
<richee> javaJake: that's even more confusing :D
<Spee_Der> Hmmm
* orly needs still help with rhythmbox/mp3 codec install.... :/
<javaJake> richee, XGL is for NVidia cards only. AiGLX is for everyone else, pretty much.
<richee> javaJake: can u point me to a howto ont his
<richee> javaJake: ok
<javaJake> richee, wiki.beryl-project.com has super good instructions on this.
<javaJake> richee, here's a direct link though:
<A3n> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<javaJake> richee, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<A3n> and Amarok can make playlists and randomize current playing list ?
<TheGateKeeper> yep
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, yes
<A3n> oki
<orly> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, is very good at it. Uses an internal (or configurable external) relational database
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, so amarok scales very well with huge playlists
<richee> javaJake: what all effects do you get with beryl
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, try it is one of the best players available (if not the best)
<dirle> hi all
<orly> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<javaJake> richee, too many to describe - try it yourself, you can always remove easily
<A3n> ColonelZarkawi: and it doesnt matter if my music is on ntfs partition that i mounted and is in read-only mode ?
<ColonelZarkawi> dirle, greetings and welcome
<richee> javaJake: k
<dirle> I am more than noob at linux and I need help.. have treied to use the online help links.. but am getting stuck
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, it should not make any difference.
<A3n> k
<ColonelZarkawi> A3n, you can even access your mp3 player very easy
<javaJake> richee, for a quick idea, go here: http://www.beryl-project.org/features.php
<javaJake> richee, just a sampling is there.
<richee> javaJake: thnx
<P2500> dirle: What do you need help with?
<javaJake> richee, well, got to dash
<richee> javaJake: dash ?
<dirle> I try to intall drivers for my printer and video card
<javaJake> richee, go
<javaJake> richee, got to go*
<javaJake> :P
<richee> oh o k!
<Vixus> Hey, my video playback is really slow in general. DVD playback in totem... xine-ui won't even work properly... flash playback is out of sync with sound, what's the dealio?
<echosystm> is there any way to make x not show window contents while dragging?
<jrib> echosystm: are you using metacity in GNOME?
<echosystm> im using blackbox
<echosystm> :P
<Vixus> ALSO... my XGL was broken since the last upgrade.
<A3n> ok next, i need msn messenger
<A3n> lol
<skyrunner> amsn
<skyrunner> mercury messenger
<skyrunner> both good
<dirle> on the printer drivers it gives me an error with hardware_platform undefined and at the video one it cannot see the source code to run the installation package
<A3n> amsn?
<jrib> echosystm: blackbox man page points to session.opaqueMove
<skyrunner> amsn
<skyrunner> aptitude install amsn
<skyrunner> sudo aptitude install amsn
<A3n> same functionalities?
<Vixus> Anyone? Two tasty problems.
<skyrunner> yeah
<echosystm> thanks
<A3n> thnx
<aventiskhan> hello
<TheGateKeeper> A3n, kopete & gaim are multi protocol
<snarf> does Sun's java work in 64 bit ubuntu?
<rootroot> i have a problem after i complete update my UBUNTU Edgy i restart my computer then right my user and password but there restart the login screen but i try login by the root and it was loged in can anyone help me am now in root user
<aventiskhan> does ubuntu 6.10 automont windows partitions in dual boot wid xp?
<ColonelZarkawi> snarf, compiler, runtime yes, but browser plugin doesn't work on 64 bit systems natively
<A3n> TheGateKeeper: yea but i dont use Yahoo messanger or ICQ or IM or any other than msn
<TheGateKeeper> ok
<A3n> TheGateKeeper: so i just need the best functionality
<Vixus> Hey, my video playback is really slow in general. DVD playback in totem... xine-ui won't even work properly... flash playback is out of sync with sound, XGL is broken... agh.
<rootroot> i have a problem after i complete update my UBUNTU Edgy i restart my computer then right my user and password but there restart the login screen but i try login by the root and it was loged in can anyone help me am now in root user
<aventiskhan> does ubuntu 6.10 automont windows partitions in dual boot wid xp?  anyone pls answer
<jrib> aventiskhan: I think it detects them during install and adds them to /etc/fstab appropriately, but if it didn't you can add it yourself and they will automatically get automounted when you boot
<jrib> !ntfs | aventiskhan
<ubotu> aventiskhan: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<TheGateKeeper> A3n, actually it's not so much what you use, but what the people you want to talk to insist on using
<aventiskhan> thanks
<rootroot> i have a problem after i complete update my UBUNTU Edgy i restart my computer then right my user and password but there restart the login screen but i try login by the root and it was loged in can anyone help me am now in root user
<nolimitsoya> rootroot, you are not making sense. please be more specific
<rootroot> can u help me
<hurrikam> hi guys
<Answer> rootroot: ask a question
<rootroot> okay
<gelactiv> hi, i have a problem here with totem - it refuses to start when i have no sound card. what should i do to play videos when i have no sound card?\
<ColonelZarkawi> gelactiv, totem-gstreamer?
<PPAAUULL> Ok so I was installing the flgrx driver for my card like someone in here told me to and I get down to the part where it says to test it. when I do I get that mesa read out so I check if fglrx is running with "sudo modprobe fglrx" and the console says "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx" and so when I search the "lsmod" command fglrx is not there. How can I fix it?
<rootroot> how i can restor my user profile
<Vixus> *sigh*
<ColonelZarkawi> gelactiv, if you use totem-gstreamer, uninstall it, ASAP
<A3n> TheGateKeeper: yup, and al the people i want to talk to have msn
<A3n> or irc :p
<ColonelZarkawi> gelactiv, totem-gstreamer is completly useless
<nolimitsoya> PPAAUULL, a driver is not a command. edit your xorg.conf to switch driver
<A3n> and irc is plugged in my opera browser with mail client too so horay for opera
<floating> rootroot: log out and log in as a user ?
<nolimitsoya> !ari | PPAAUULL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ari - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjmills> anybody familiar with screen?
<nolimitsoya> !ati | PPAAUULL
<ubotu> PPAAUULL: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rootroot> i cant
<jrib> !anybody | hjmills
<ubotu> hjmills: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nolimitsoya> hjmills, yes
<hurrikam> I had a problem installing Apache 2.2.3 on Ubuntu Dapper x64. All ok, except the server doesn't start automatically at boot time. I tried to add a root script in init.d and all rc.Xd directories, having the same  command I use manually to start it ("/usr/local/apache2/bin/apachectl start"). But nothing...
<hurrikam> any help?
<Zaggynl> How can I stop synaptic from stopping from hanging at 'Downloading package information'? Can I set the timeout value lower?
<PPAAUULL> nolimitsoya that is the HowTo that I followed!!!!
<rootroot> i can only log as a root
<nolimitsoya> PPAAUULL, you never type fglrx in a terminal. look through it again
<gelactiv> ColonelZarkawi: thanks, i'll try to remove it
<jeyancad> Alguien tiene un calendario perpetuo (El codigo) para importarlo en una aplicacion.?
<dirle> TY PPAAUULL
<Answer> rootroot: undo whatever you did that broke your user profile
<nolimitsoya> rootroot, what do you mean by root?
<hjmills> nolimitsoya, i have a local screen which i used to ssh into a remote pc and connected to a screen session on that remote machine - i want to detach the remote screen but ctrl+a, d just detaches the local screen
<floating> there is a menu to control user and groups rootroot. Go look your user there, or make a new one
<ColonelZarkawi> gelactiv, the first alternative is totem-xine
<hurrikam> no suggestion for my little problem?
<ColonelZarkawi> gelactiv, totem-xine should work out-of-the-box
<PPAAUULL> nolimitsoya what do you mean I typed fglrxinfo
<nolimitsoya> hjmills, hmm... im not _that_ familiar :P try man screen
<Vixus> Slow video on Ubuntu... I think I may have to go back to Windows.
<hjmills> nolimitsoya, ok, thanks
<nolimitsoya> PPAAUULL, have you edited you xorg.conf and restarted x?
<rootroot> okay if i make a new one how i can copy my old one profile in the new one
<Answer> hurrikam: make sure all the paths are correct and at it to /etc/rc.local
<woofer> Vixus : chrck your video settings
<PPAAUULL> What am I supposed to edit it to look like
<jrib> hjmills: you can detach screens with  screen -d screen.id.thingy
<PPAAUULL> ?
<rootroot> like backgound themes and soo on
<woofer> check*
<Answer> Vixus: check for better drivers for your video card
<gelactiv> ColonelZarkawi: ok i'll try to replace it with totem-xine thanks!
<floating> hjmills or nolimitsoya have experience on compiling a screen ?
<hurrikam> Answer: that dir doesn't exists in etc
<Vixus> Answer: NVidia?
<nolimitsoya> Vixus, beryl and video playback is a nono. try not to use experimental software next time
<hurrikam> should create it?
<Answer> hurrikam: its a file /etc/rc.local
<hurrikam> ah
<ColonelZarkawi> you are welcome
<hurrikam> ehm
<hurrikam> eheh
<hurrikam> joking XD
<Vixus> nolimitsoya: Beryl has stopped working.
<jrib> hjmills: why do you want to detach the remote screen by the way?
<Answer> hurrikam: put the script you use to launch it manually in /etc/rc.local and that should run on boot
<Vixus> nolimitsoya: Wait, I never used Beryl...
<PPAAUULL> nolimitsoya, I followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and it never said anything about editing the xorg config file.
<PPAAUULL> Oh and yes I do have the "composite" thing disabled at the bottom.
<hjmills> jrib, cos its on my server which i leave running to manage my torrents so i dont want to stop all my torrents by closing the screen
<hjmills> jrib, but i do want to close the local screen session
<echosystm> 0insa
<Vixus> nolimitsoya: Video playback and Compiz worked a treat... but now Compiz won't run, Flash playback has always been out of sync with the sound, Totem plays DVDs skippily... Ubuntu never used to do this.
<jrib> hjmills: I usually just use  screen -x  to open the session in more than one place and don't close any
<hurrikam> rebooting. Thanks Answer... I'll see soon if it works...
<Answer> Does anyone have trouble with logrotate crashing various programs?
<hjmills> jrib, so if i closed my local screen would it automatically detach the remote screen?
<jrib> hjmills: no
<richee> wow! I installed beryl
<richee> How can I get the desktop cube
<richee> ?
<jrib> hjmills: well by close I assume you mean detach
<Kiongku> !git-core
<ubotu> git-core: content addressable filesystem. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 2139 kB, installed size 4964 kB
<hjmills> jrib, ah ok, i solved it by sshing into the remote box seperatly and using screen -d
<hjmills> jrib, thanks for the help
<jrib> hjmills: ok, whatever works :)
<hjmills> nolimitsoya, thanks for the help
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I am trying to get Ubuntu to see my MP3 player. When I execute lsusb I get the following entry : 'Bus 002 Device 004: ID 10d6:1100 Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd MPMan MP-Ki 128 MP3 Player/Recorder' listed. But it does not pop up as a drive I can access?
<frogzoo> gizmo_the_great1: have you tried amarok?
<gizmo_the_great1> frogzoo: no - what is that?
<ColonelZarkawi> gizmo_the_great1, do you have pmount installed?
<A3n> !amarok
<frogzoo> !amarok | gizmo_the_great1
<ubotu> gizmo_the_great1: amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<A3n> lol
<ColonelZarkawi> gizmo_the_great1, do you have hal installed?
<Kyle__> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Kyle__> this xchat i got from the package installer is odd
<ColonelZarkawi> gizmo_the_great1, mp3 player detection should happen automatically no matter the linux player used
<Kyle__> everythings located differently :x
<jrib> Kyle__: did you get xchat-gnome instead of xchat?
<Kyle__> yes
<jrib> Kyle__: that's why
<jengc0il> nalioth: hi there
<Kyle__> it was the only xchat option in the package manager
<gizmo_the_great1> ColonelZarkawi: thanks. Yes, it used to work b4, so unsure what problem is now. Yes, I have HAL - I thought that was installed with Ubuntu by default? And no I do not have pmount installed. I am currently downloading amarok as suggested ubotu
<jrib> !!info xchat | Kyle__
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<jrib> Kyle__: have you enabled universe?
<ColonelZarkawi> gizmo_the_great1, ok, probably it will work without pmount. pmount advantage is: it will mount as user the devices without having a /etc/fstab entry or mounting them manually
<Kyle__> universe?
<Allz> LjL are you here?
<Allz> LjL are you here?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Kyle__ about universe
<Kyle__> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<solid_liq> does anyone know of premade intel 3945AG wireless driver packages for dapper?
* Vixus hops over to Windows
<Answer> solid_liq: what are you trying to do with intel wireless
<Kyle__> ah, i see the option ^_^
<solid_liq> Answer: trying to help someone get their wireless working in dapper over in ##linux
<A3n> omg amarok is way better than windows mp
<my_haz> is there a free dictionary of english with definitions and spelling?
<theovdm> Does anyone know how to get an canon pixma mp450 running on ubuntu without installing the turboprint driver?
<my_haz> that doesn't require online
<solid_liq> Answer: he's not having any luck building it himself
<my_haz> theovdm: isn't that stuff memory card specific?
<my_haz> theovdm: what kind of memory does it use?
<ColonelZarkawi> my_haz, dict no?
<my_haz> ColonelZarkawi: dict is just the words, isn't it
<theovdm> Don't think so, the printer does not reakt on anything
<hjmills> hmm
<hjmills> when i click on the xchat window it isnt raised unless i click on the titlebar
<ColonelZarkawi> my_haz, what do you mean just the words. it shows definitions of the words you give
<my_haz> ColonelZarkawi: ok cool, i didn't know about this tool
<my_haz> ColonelZarkawi: i will dl and have a look
<ColonelZarkawi> ok
<theovdm> The scanner-part i got working, the printerpart not
<Kyle__> thanks for the help :)
<frogzoo> my_haz: you can try gnome-dictionary
<jamesbrose> Whats the best ubuntu server HOWTO?
<hjmills> frogzoo, that uses defs from the internet
<slinky_> Good day folks, I am running Dapper Drake and I installed Glade 2.12.1 using Applications/Add/Remove... After i startup Glade and create a new project, I can not access any Help, either by pressing F1 or via the menu. This also occurs with some other applications. Obviously I don't have something setup properly, or missing part of the package, maybe a bad path, I just don't know. Can any one assist me in getting help?
<hjmills> jamesbrose, depends what you are running on your server but take alook at the server guide on http://help.ubuntu.com
<jamesbrose> Another thing, how do I force a disk check on next startup?
<apokryphos> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ColonelZarkawi> slinky_, maybe you need the devhelp package?
<Answer> slinky_: did you install glade help...?
<echosystm> how do you edit firefox mime types?
<echosystm> like what programs open what
<slinky_> Answer: I'm not sure, because I didn't use Synaptic but I will go have a look
<frogzoo> jamesbrose: you can tweak the checks with tune2fs
<Adam_G> hi all. I was wondering if anyone knows how to get bash to use a charachter besides tab for tab completion
<ColonelZarkawi> echosystm, there is a url for that, similar to "about:plugins" in firefox, I forgot it though
<A3n> is it normal that amarok is sort of scanning all the files i put in the playlist before playing ?
<Adam_G> A3n, I had something like that happen just now...  try right-clicking and hitting "clear playlist" then re-adding the files
<A3n> readding?
<A3n> ow its just finished
<A3n> Adam_G: my playlist was about 800 songs lol
<A3n> i saved it
<Adam_G> ah :D
<doopsie> RAWRRRR T_T
<doopsie> is anyone aliveee? ><
<HumanPrototype> how do i add my irc server to start on boot up?
<hobx> Question: I've installed Edgy on my laptop (LG TX). Since I didn't find any previous testimonials to this, and it took some work to get everything right, I wrote an installation guide. Where is the best place to post a link so people can find it?
<A3n> now how do i play a playlist?
<kyja> I have been playing the wesnoth game however it is out of date on ubuntu. how would I update it?
<A3n> when i click on a song of the playlist it just goes off every song in it
<wceoscar> My storage Hdd is displayed on the desktop... hw can i remve it from there>?
<HumanPrototype> hobx, in the wiki so people can find it and link it on linux-laptops
<jrib> !icons | wceoscar
<ubotu> wceoscar: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<HumanPrototype> wceoscar, right click and unmount
<slinky_> Answer: I am installing the doc files now, I assume they are the help files, correct?
<doopsie> anyone here experienced with the problemy intel pro/wireless 3954AGB ?
<doopsie> i've reinstalled edgy 3 times and followed instructions on the website and still can't get it working!
<doopsie> RAWRRRRRR
<wceoscar> I dont want to unmount it... i just want it on my computer
<jrib> wceoscar: see what ubotu said
<ColonelZarkawi> doopsie, probably you don't need to install and reinstall again and over again. It could be a kernel problem. May I suggest you try with a vanilla kernel before giving up with ubuntu?
<wceoscar> the prob is that i dont find nautilus
<doopsie> whats a vanilla kernal?
<doopsie> sorry, quite new to linux
<ColonelZarkawi> doopsie, a kernel downloaded from kernel.org
<doopsie> i see.. RAWRRRR. it nearly worked!!! it could scan for the networks
<ColonelZarkawi> doopsie, is just a suggestion: I haven't read what instructions did you follow, but with linux, rarely reinstallation is a solution for issues
<doopsie> but it just couldnt connect
<A3n> wtf is wrong with amarok
<A3n> it wont play my music
<A3n> it just goes from one to the other
<doopsie> umm. lemme copy them up. oh, and i just accidentally deleted the eth0 wireless thing from my system
<slinky_> Answer: That worked super, thanks. I'm new to this, so I need to find my way around. Again thank you
<doopsie> thats why im planning to do another reinstall ><<<<
<jrib> wceoscar: what do you mean?  Did you start gconf-editor in a terminal?
<wceoscar> I cant see nautilus on apps.... how can i remove that icon?
<echosystm> anyone know how to edit firefox mime types?
<echosystm> i cant work it out
<wceoscar> op
<wceoscar> nop
<wceoscar> can u repeat the steaps
<A3n> ColonelZarkawi:amarok wont play my songs from playlist, it just goes from one song to the other
<Lynoure> echosystm: found about:plugins  already?
<jrib> wceoscar: type 'gconf-editor' in a terminal, press enter, go to the key that ubotu mentioned (/apps/nautilus/...) and uncheck volumes_visible
<wceoscar> nice
<Clavi> HI all, hope any of you can help me. I tried to run Qsynaptics on my laptop (panasonic toughbook) to get touchpad working properly, but it said to have "SHMConfig" to "true" in xorg.conf. So after sudo'ing vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf, adding the line to the section "inputdevice" with identifier "synaptics touchpad", saving it, restarting X, it _still_ says that I should add that line.
<wceoscar> Ok
<wceoscar> thnks
<echosystm> it says no plugins are installed
<echosystm> do i need a plugin for EVERY program?
<slinky_> Answer: Why didn't Applications/ Add/Remove... add the help files when it did the install?
<Clavi> I tried everything, including pulling my hair. Can anybody tell my what I'm doing wrong?
<doopsie> is there a simple way to change back all the settings and configurations and everything for ubuntu without reinstalling?
<defrysk> wceoscar, install gtweakui , it a frontend-gui for gconf
<Lynoure> echosystm: oops, sorry, not for all
* jengc0il need help
<wceoscar> other q
<wceoscar> can i install beryl from the suynaptic?
<Lynoure> echosystm: Preferences->Downloads->Download actions
<slinky_> Clavi: did you verify your changes got applied correctly?
<echosystm> yes
<jrib> !ask | jengc0il
<ubotu> jengc0il: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<echosystm> the list is empty
<jengc0il> jrib can i paste ere
<Clavi> slinky_, just by checking xorg.conf again and again? Yes I did.
<jrib> jengc0il: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Lynoure> echosystm: anyway, that's a place to edit them.
<Clavi> slinky_, tried "on", "true" "1" (becouse it's bool), none worked.
<doopsie> whats the vanilla kernel?
<slinky_> Clavi; OK, I know I had that problem before, unfortunately I don't know enough to help you with your problem, sorry
<ColonelZarkawi> !vanilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vanilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ColonelZarkawi> crap
<Clavi> lol
<ColonelZarkawi> doopsie, I told you: a kernel downloaded from kernel.org
<Lynoure> echosystm: you can set some system default for all software in the gnome control center (or what's it called... I'm on kde myself)
<Clavi> Can you point me in a direction?
<echosystm> im on blackbox :P
<jengc0il> jrib: do u get my question/prob ?
<echosystm> im starting to think this blackbox idea wasnt a good one.
<jrib> jengc0il: why are you compiling libpcap?
<slinky_> Answer: Why didn't Applications/ Add/Remove... add the help files when it did the install?
<Clavi> I'm close to going back to dapper, just becouse of a failing program to configure a touchpad ;)
<echosystm> its fast, but such a pain in the ass to do anything with
<wceoscar> How CAN i change the res of the terminal???? My characters look kind of funky
<doopsie> yeah... but i can't find it. lol sorry ><
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36248/
<slinky_> Clavi: I am new to this and mess everything up for sure, but the only success I had was with Dapper, even kubuntu cause problems beyond my abilities
<jengc0il> jrib: compile libpcap it needed to install snort
<Belter_> How do I configure Belkin F5D7000 with v6.10
<Clavi> slinky_, ok, well, thanx anyway
<jrib> jengc0il: snort is in the repositories
<jrib> !info snort | jengc0il
<ubotu> snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-7 (edgy), package size 330 kB, installed size 800 kB
<frogzoo> slinky_: if you stick to what's in the docs, you can't go wrong
<doopsie> the wireless thing makes me wanna go to dapper LOL.
<jengc0il> jrib: in reposito is old version
<frogzoo> Clavi: which touchpad program?
<jrib> jengc0il: ok, well libpcap is in the repositories
<slinky_> Can anyone tell me why help diles (docs) do not get installed when using Applications/ Add/remove... in Dapper? Is this a bug that I should report?
<jengc0il> jrib: in pkgd snort 2.3.3 .. latest snort 2.6
<jrib> jengc0il: is there a reason you need the latest version, what more does it do?
<A3n> can i play .m3u playlists with other apps than amaroK ?
<Elendil> Hello, i installed ubuntu, and when its done going through the loading screen, my monitors go black and it says their out of sync. So i press crtl+alt+f1 to get to the command line, how do i fix this?
<frogzoo> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<skyrunner> guys how do i become owner
<frogzoo> skyrunner: chown
<Clavi> frogzoo, qsynaptics, it tells me to set SHMConfig to True in xorg.conf. Did that (in right section), saved it, restarted X, and still comes with thesame line... that I should set  SHMConfig to true in xorg.conf. Going mad here...
<jrib> jengc0il: anyway, try 'sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep snort'  and then try to compile snort.  I doubt you need to compile libpcap
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, sudo chown <username>:<group> -r (if you want it to be recursive) /<dir>
<jengc0il> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36249/
<frogzoo> Clavi: make sure you didn't cut & paste that line, and are using real "
<skyrunner> what do i put in <group>?
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, the group you want to own the dir
<frogzoo> skyrunner: you can leave it blank if you only want to change user
<jrib> jengc0il: the command I gave you will install it.  But if you want to search for the package, it would be 'apt-cache search -n libpcap'
<Elendil> can the commands on 6.06 be used on 6.10 for the fix resolution commands?
<jrib> ubotu: tell jengc0il about compiling
<jengc0il> jrib: tq try 1st
<Clavi> frogzoo, did that. I typed it by hand. It's located in /etc/X11. I don't know what I'm doind wrong.
<drach> jengc0il: first do: apt-cache search libpcap
<frogzoo> Elendil: more than likely, not guaranteed, but mostlikely
<Elendil> ikk
<Elendil> thx
<slinky_> Is this a bug that I should report? When installing programs in Dapper using Applications-Add/Remove... the respective help files do not get installed?
<frogzoo> Clavi: did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<skyrunner> wont work
<ollekalle2> anyone successfully installed the "via rhine" driver?
<skyrunner> says -r is not a
<skyrunner> valid option
<nolimitsoya> ollekalle2, it should JustWork(TM)
<VigoFuse> Greetings
<Clavi> frogzoo, ... no. not yet ;) holdon...
<nolimitsoya> ollekalle2, you shouldnt need any special drivers
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, -R
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, case sensitive
<frogzoo> I'm running the ati driver atm, if I upgrade to fglrx will things break ?
<ollekalle2> nolimitsoya: I have huge problem with my network and it defenately do not work per default :(
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, they might. also, they might not...
<doopsie> is there a page that compares dapper to edgy? i might want to try out dapper cause im facing loads of problem with interl's 3954 wireless card. And im
<jhaquo> im back, i still couldnt find how to merge wmv files to one wmv file
<jhaquo> anyone can help please?
<nolimitsoya> ollekalle2, are you sure you need drivers then? describe yourproblem instead
<rubso> yo guys, do you know any good alternative to Real Player for Linux?
<ValMarko> Finally I have TV streaming and codified DVDs runing :) It's lovely and much better then on Windows :)
<skyrunner> wohoo im now owner thanks
<skyrunner> what does it mean to be recrusive?
<ollekalle2> nolimitsoya: I just cant get my eth0 up and running. I have tried for 5h today after reading forums etc
<nolimitsoya> rubso, alternative as alternative fileformat, or alternative as in alternative player?
<frogzoo> skyrunner: usually it means for this directory & all subdirectories
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, _never_ execute commands you dont understand as root. you might have just broke something, real bad
<finalbeta> frogzoo, that's recursive
<finalbeta> can't find what his word is.
<skyrunner> >_<
<frogzoo> finalbeta: I'm assuming that was a typo
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, it means to apply the command to every file and dir in that dir
<skyrunner> well thats what i wanted so im good =)
<VigoFuse> doopsie: There are the Forums
<frogzoo> ollekalle2: you check /var/log/messages?
<ollekalle2> nolimitsoya: dhclient times out "DHCPDISCOVER"... The very same cable works perfect on my other computer.
<nolimitsoya> ollekalle2, thats not a problem description ;)
<skyrunner> thanks you guys!
<jengc0il> jrib: ok it clear now
<frogzoo> ollekalle2: try mii-tool, use -F to disable autoneg & set speed/duplex manually
<jengc0il> jrib: :-P
<nolimitsoya> ollekalle2, then the card might be bust, the configurations backwards or any number of things. the fact that its recogniced as eth0 should mean drivers arent a problem
<jrib> jengc0il: great
<slinky_> thank you folks, have a nice day
<ValMarko> I'm ignorant concerning to ubuntu but the first suggestion i would give to anyone: On doubt, ask, ask and ask until you're sure enough you can go forward. I can tell you for sure, when things start working 100%, ubuntu is much better then Windows
<VigoFuse_> What the heck, I got a _ on my name
<skyrunner> this isnt good
<skyrunner> terminal wont root
<nolimitsoya> !root | skyrunner
<ubotu> skyrunner: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<finalbeta> skyrunner, ?
<neildarlow> i would like to use the vlc mozilla-plugin instead of the totem one. if i attempt to remove the totem mozilla-plugin, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. how do i avoid this?
<nolimitsoya> neildarlow, you dont.
<skyrunner> sudo: must be setuid root
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | neildarlow
<ubotu> neildarlow: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<neildarlow> jrib: thanks, i understand that. i just want firefox to not use the totem plugin and use the vlc one instead
<ollekalle2> nolimitsoya: Ok, any suggestions on how I can proceed with this issue?
<nolimitsoya> neildarlow, then uninstall the totem and install vlc
<skyrunner> sudo: must be setuid root <--- thats bad, right?
<beca> is there any issues with security.ubuntu.com ? im trying to update my apt lists and im getting no route to host
<nolimitsoya> ollekalle2, the one you got didnt return anything?
<jrib> neildarlow: you can "touch" the .so files for the plugin and firefox will prefer those
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, it means your user isnt in the sudoers list
<ollekalle2> nolimitsoya: ?
<neildarlow> nolimitsoya: and uninstalling the totem one wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. hence my question
<Clavi> frogzoo, At the end of Xorg.0.log it says, Synaptics touchpad no synaptics touchpad deteted and no repeater device (EE), unable to query device, failed preInit, and then unloads the module. But the touchpad is working (!), but just configured incorrect. This is way over my head. I can edit a couple of conf-files but I don't know which or how.
<skyrunner> so how do i sudo list it?
<LjL> skyrunner: type "groups", does it list "admin"?
<rsteele> ok
<nolimitsoya> 15:30:34 <frogzoo> ollekalle2: try mii-tool, use -F to disable autoneg & set speed/duplex manually
<jrib> skyrunner: have you been messing with permissions recursively?
<cornelius> hi
<skyrunner> yes and yes
<Answer> Clavi: if it works why mess with it
<nolimitsoya> neildarlow, well, as already stated, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage and can be safely removed
<jrib> skyrunner: what command did you do exactly?
<VigoFuse_> beca: I have been getting that for 5 days now, no idea the error is,,yet
<LjL> skyrunner: define "mess"
<nn> how do i extract the contents of a deb without installing it?
<neildarlow> jrib: thanks again. seems a bit hackish. i would have hoped alternatives could handle this situation
<skyrunner> mess as own /usr
<LjL> nn: ar filename.deb
<LjL> nn: ar x filename.deb <- correction
<cornelius> simple question but i did not find the answer: what is the show desktop keyboard shortcut? Or how can i define it?
<jrib> neildarlow: yeah, you could set that up
<frogzoo> Clavi: type the error into google & see what comes up
<skyrunner> sudo chown <myid> /usr -R
<Clavi> Answer, becouse I did a distro replace (dapper with edgy). And the touchpad is working like a touchscreen, just for the center. It's unworkable.
<snarf> Does Sun's JDK work well with 64 bit ubuntu?
<LjL> skyrunner: i suggest a reinstall, and i suggest not even thinking about doing that again ;)
<belfegorash> can i write ubuntu on a cdrw and then to install?
<nolimitsoya> cornelius, system->administration->shortcuts (or something similar. i dont use gnome myself)
<skyrunner> D :
<skyrunner> no way to unown?
<frogzoo> belfegorash: sure
<Clavi> frogzoo, yah,I did that, I'm having this problem for over 3 weeks now ;)
<belfegorash> thank you
<nn> LjL: kickass and what i want is in data.tar.gz, i see the format has changed a bit in the last few years ;)
<LjL> skyrunner: yeah, you could do chown root /usr -R  --  but then who says everthing there is owned by root?
<ihavenoname>  hghg
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, as i said, _never_ _ever_ under _any_ circumstances execute anything as root without knowing what you are doing
<Answer> Clavi: so it is responsive just not the right resolution?
<skyrunner> oh
<LjL> skyrunner: i mean, *was* and *is supposed* to be owned by root...
<VigoFuse_> Ljl: On a re-install, please explain the process? Is it --purge all ubuntu? or reformat? or just overlay?
<LjL> skyrunner: did you use chmod recursively as well?
<skyrunner> nop
<nolimitsoya> LjL, yes he did
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, yes, you did
<wceoscar> how can  install beryl by the synaptic??
<LjL> VigoFuse_: it's insert the Ubuntu CD and reinstall after backing up your stuff
<skyrunner> no i didnt change the permisions, i changed the permision rights
<VigoFuse_> Ljl: Thank you
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, no, you changed ownership
<LjL> skyrunner: in other words you only changed the owner
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, thats diffrent
<skyrunner> sorry, i changed the ownership
<Clavi> Answer, right! not the right resolution, and working absolute (like touchscreen), instead of more like a mouse (touchpad).
<Zober> could someone help me with compiling the kernel?  I am trying to upgrade from 2.6.17 to 2.6.19, but I cant seem to figure out how to make the initrd.img file
<Answer> Clavi: ok that is not as serious, you can probably just edit xorg.conf
<Zober> im running edgy 6.10
<nolimitsoya> Zober, what are your reasons for doing so?
<skyrunner> so LjL if i change ownership to root will that affect any ways?
<LjL> skyrunner: look, i'll check what's owned by whom in my own /usr. hold on. but even if i have everything owned by root, it doesn't mean that on your system it has to be that way, so in principle i still recommend a reinstall
<Zober> I read some forums that said the new revision has better support for my mobo
<Zober> its a brand new intel dg965wh board, and Im trying to get baryl running
<skyrunner> ok =)
<nolimitsoya> Zober, beryl is experimentat, at best... stay awat
<nolimitsoya> *y
<LjL> skyrunner: i'm interested in the rationale behind using that chown command anyway. why did you do that? whatever it was that you wanted to achieve, it can be done through other means
<Zober> but its so nice! haha
<doopsie> anybody here has experience with the intel PRO/wireless 3954 chipset?
<doopsie> zober:i agree =D
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | doopsie
<cornelius> nolimitsoya: your right, there are serveral shortcuts to configure, but not "show desktop". There is no button to add new actions.
<ubotu> doopsie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | doopsie
<ubotu> doopsie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Clavi> Answer, qsynaptics should solve this problem, it tells me to set SHMConfig to True in xorg.conf. Did that (in right section), saved it, restarted X, and still comes with thesame line... that I should set  SHMConfig to true in xorg.conf. Going mad here...
<nolimitsoya> cornelius, then i have no clue :)
<skyrunner> no i wont tell you, you'll laugh
<doopsie> okay, i
<skyrunner> ill just reinstall D :
<doopsie> woops
<Zober> nolimitsoya, could you help me figure out how to compile the initrd file?  I'd still like to upgradem if it has better suppport for my hardware
<Clavi> Or do you know of a solution where I wouldn't need this?
<skyrunner> i have pride even to a group of strangers that arent probably reading anyways
<nolimitsoya> Zober, make?
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, the is no such thing as pride here <3
<jrib> skyrunner: well what are you going to do when you reinstall and want to do the same thing that caused you to do this?
<Zober> yep, I ran make
<cornelius> nolimitsoya: thanx
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, we are a forgiving and loving kind <3
<Zober> creates the vmlinux file, but not the initrd
<A3n> what other players are there that can play .m3u playlists other than amaroK ?
<lasindi> Hi everyone, I'm trying to set up svnserve on my machine, and I'd like it to start everytime my computer boots. I'm tempted to set that up using an init.d script, but since Edgy uses upstart, I'd like to use the new system. I've been googling for help but can't find any. Does anyone have any ideas?
<nolimitsoya> A3n, all of them should...
<skyrunner> D :
<LjL> skyrunner: on my system, the following files in /usr are *not* owned by root, while the rest is:  /usr/bin/at  /usr/bin/lppasswd  /usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-check-pam-auth
<A3n> nolimitsoya:all?
<nn> LjL: is there a list of packages that the ubuntu minimal system installs by default?
<cornelius> does anybody else know how to customize a keyboard shortcut to show desktop
<Zober> i read some guides, one says to use: fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<skyrunner> so what do i do with that LjL ?
<nn> LjL: i'm trying to build a small system
<nolimitsoya> A3n, an m3u is just a bunch of links to mp3:s. every reasonably good player shouldplay them
<nn> on a thumbdrive using ubuntu debs
<VigoFuse_> cornelius: You are in Gnome?
<skyrunner> do a chown root for /usr exept those?
<Zober> but that syntax doesnt seem to be correct, is it?
<Elendil> hello, right now i have ubuntu up on my other computer, now alot of these commands to fix this sync problem call for me to go into the /etc/x11/ folder, but i dont have it?
<A3n> nolimitsoya:nvm , got it
<cornelius> vigoFuse: sorry, yes its gnome. im quite new to it...
<LjL> skyrunner: /usr/bin/at is owned by daemon:daemon, /usr/bin/lppasswd is owned by cupsys:lpadmin and /usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-check-pam-auth is owned by cupsys:shadow
<doopsie> okay, i've been having loads of problem with the 3954 chipset. ubuntu edgy detects it, but i just can't use it. So, i searched around the forums, and voila! i found some solutions to it. There's this one lying around in the forums which deals with installing a package, followed by installing network manager and editing etc/network/interfaces. I've done that and i was happy for an hour. It detected my card, i could scan networks, but i couldn'
<A3n> nolimitsoya: i dont understand why VLC can play the list but amaroK in wich i created the list cant
<doopsie> i'm one sad boy.
<frogzoo> Elendil: capital X
<m0biu5> when i return from suspend, there is output in tty1 that scrolls to fast to read. it's some error that I would like to fix to make my laptop usable after suspending
<Elendil> kk
<doopsie> oh, and i've reinstalled ubuntu 3 times. u've guessed it. i've almost lived with windows my entire life
<Answer> m0biu5: probably acpi settings
<skyrunner> direccions LjL ? im lost and scared
<nolimitsoya> A3n, me neither :)
<Zober> anyone? initrd where do i get it? How do I compile it? Please?
<m0biu5> Answer, its something about card consuming too much power
<LjL> skyrunner: you could chown everything to root, and then set these three as above... or you could reinstall. doing the former doesn't guarantee anything (specifically, i'm using Kubuntu, and i might have many different packages installed than the ones you have, so my permissions in theory don't mean a thing)
<LjL> skyrunner: as you rightly should :)
<m0biu5> Answer, is there any way I can capture those errors..
<VigoFuse_> cornelius: In Gnome there is a Keyboard Dsiplay that you can make any Hotkey you want, Preferances
<LjL> skyrunner: if you want to be safe, reinstall.
<Answer> skyrunner: it sounds like you've hosed your permissions just reinstall
<A3n> nolimitsoya: that conforts me lol
<VigoFuse_> *display
<skyrunner> ok ill reinstall, again, haha
<theplatypus> If I add a usb 2.0 pci card to an existing installation will it be autodetected at boot?
<ollekalle2> nolimitsoya/frogzoo: I cannot really follow here. I did some happy testing with that mii-tool but without succuess. I would appreciate any eth0-for-dummies guidance for my problem (if you have the time)
<doopsie> so, can anyone guide me along?
<skyrunner> its fun to mess with linux till you need to reinstall and waste another hour or two of your life
<doopsie> im at 75 percent of my reinstall now LOL
<skyrunner> doing backups now...
<Answer> skyrunner: learn more about chown and chmod before you hose your system and blame it on linux...
<nolimitsoya> !ask | doopsie
<ubotu> doopsie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<P2500> ... Always make copies of your config files.
<LjL> nn: apt-cache --recurse depends ubuntu-minimal
<skyrunner> im not blaming it on linux
<frogzoo> ollekalle2: is this 10 or 100bps & is it full duplex into a switch, or half duplex into a hub?
<skyrunner> its all my fault, linux is very good, i just need to learn it right
<Answer> lol
<skyrunner> dont read between lines because i dont write in there
<doopsie> right. umm, so.. umm... what do i ask?
<Answer> skyrunner: in general you shouldn't need to chown or chmod things
<nn> LjL: that's showing everything i have installed..
<ollekalle2> frogzoo: I have a d-link router 624+ and it wired connection. Does this answer you question? :/
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, the biggest lesson here is never do anything unless you are sure you should - always ask first, ask the whole question and dont guess half of it - _never_ use sudo unless you know exactly what you are doing. happy hacking :)
<theplatypus> skyrunner: you should have tried linux 8-9 years ago
<LjL> skyrunner: well, the first thing to learn is, don't do things as root unless you know exactly what you're doing. ask here first, at the very least
<nn> LjL: maybe just skipping recurse will be ok..
<Clavi> Answer, My xorg.conf didn't came with touchscreen section. Can I just add it without any problems?
<frogzoo> ollekalle2: is it 10Mbps of 100Mbps ?
<LjL> nn: ?  what do you have installed?
<theplatypus> If I add a usb 2.0 pci card to an existing installation will it be autodetected at boot?
<LjL> nn: it definitely shouldn't show everything you have, if you've got a standard ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop system
<Answer> Clavi: there should be a section for your device
<skyrunner> theplatypus, i dont think i'd enjoyed linux as much when i was 8
<ollekalle2> frogzoo: I have 100Mbit.
<Haitao> don't we all learn by making mistakes?
<skyrunner> oh dont worry guys lesson learned
<masse|deferred> will i need xubuntu for a PIII 650mhz with 512mb of ram?
<k31th> afternoon
<Haitao> ;-)
<Answer> masse|deferred: no but it will help
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, i would :) its so much less hassle than windows... i hated having to reformat every other month after major win3/95 breakage when i was 8-12...
<xx55445xx> I have a WinXP partition that takes up 75 of the 78 GB hard drive, is it possible to resize the partitions (to make enough room for ubuntu) without losing data?
<LjL> nn: but you're right, it definitely errs on the huge side... it probably lists every possible alternative, including dependencies of packages listed as Conflicts and the like
<frogzoo> ollekalle2: try 'sudo  mii-tool eth0 -F 100baseTx-FD'  & then try dhcpclient again
<skyrunner> hahaha
<cornelius> VigoFuse_: did not find the hotkey setup. but i found the default shortcut. its ctrl-alt-D. Thanx
<LjL> nn: but without --recurse i think it'll just list the plain dependencies of ubuntu-minimal, which are far from what you need
<nolimitsoya> xx55445xx, yes, but its dangerous. have a backup
<Answer> xx55445xx: while technically 3GB is enough, you probably don't have 3GB in contiguous freespace
<frogzoo> ollekalle2: you may also need to check the same settings on the router
<Haitao> xx55445xx: Sure
<Clavi> Answer, Yes I found it qsynaptics, but adding the line there (SHMConfig to true) doesn't seem to work. The module gets unloaded (xorg.0.log).
<nn> LjL: yea.. hrmm.. if i weren't using ubuntu pkg's i'd be ok here, but i'm kinda hoping to create just a very little ubuntu for this 512mb thumbdrive
<doopsie> okay.. let me try asking the question again. How do i get intel PRO/wireless 3954 chipset to work?
<skyrunner> so
<nn> LjL: i need something i can boot off, with an X server, SSH, my coolkey packages, and a few other things, such that i can access my ubuntu server from other places
<doopsie> i've tried the forum helps.
<Answer> Clavi: I dunno then.. I just had to change the Max and Min XY values to get my touchscreen to work
<skyrunner> after I reinstall there's another issue
<Haitao> xx55445xx: installation takes care of this automatically
<skyrunner> how do I put extra skins to amsn?
<skyrunner> D :
<ollekalle2> frogzoo: looks much better now! How do I assure that setting is static?
<Clavi> Answer, ok, thanx anyway
<skyrunner> couldn't work that out either
<nolimitsoya> skyrunner, amsn is trouble. i suggest using gaim instead.
<ubuntu415> Hey its the xx34234xx guy again
<noelferreira> any help with rt61 wireless driver in edy amd64? I can't get ip from router.
<ubuntu415> how risky would it be to do the resize?
<LjL> nn: look, can't guarantee this works correctly (i.e. it may not really list all needed packages), but i've been making this thing yesterday:
<LjL> !offline | nn
<ubotu> nn: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://ljl.byethost14.com/apt.php may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch
<ubuntu415> Im only using 18 GB of the HD anyways
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu415, very. have a backup, allways
<nolimitsoya> *-l
<Haitao> skyrunner: mercury also not bad and supports webcam
<skyrunner> ill try mercury D :
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu415, and remember to _always_ pack data as hard as possible on the partition you want to resize. use dirms
<skyrunner> im on gaim atm
<skyrunner> not bad
<frogzoo> ollekalle2: at the bottom of the eth0 section in /etc/network/interfaces, add a line 'pre-up mii-tool eth0 -F 100baseTx-FD'
<LjL> nn: put "ubuntu-minimal" in as a package, and leave the metapackage box empty. note that, for starters, it will *not* list 1) the linux kernel 2) binutils 3) probably other stuff, simply because those are *not* listed in ubuntu-minimal (or ubuntu-desktop for that matter)
<nn> LjL: thanks, it'll at very least get me in the right direction
<fieberp> I'm trying to get php to run iptables commands by shell_exec, but I am having trouble configuring Ubuntu to allow this to happen.  I have added 'daemon' to the sudoers file (using visudo) and set it to run iptables with NOPASSWD, but it still won't execute. Any ideas?
<Answer> fieberp: what is the shell_exec line you are trying to execute in php
<theplatypus> If I add a usb 2.0 pci card to an existing installation will it be autodetected at boot?
<nn> LjL: i know generally what needs to be in the system (anything not 2.6 or ubuntu specific) so it should get me in the right direction, at least
<frogzoo> how to get edgy to pick up a compact flash card plugged in via pcmcia ?
<fieberp> shell_exec( "sudo iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -d 10.0.2.100 -j ACCEPT" )
<Haitao> noelferreira: have you tried with a fixed IP to test your connection?
<nn> LjL: been a few years since i've had to embed linux onto something semi-small (512mb is pretty huge really)
<nn> LjL: but i'm shooting for sub-128mb
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, should automount...
<frogzoo> nvm, I'm a moron - thx nolimitsoya
<LjL> nn: doesn't the Alternate CD also give you some "minimal" installation options?
<nn> stuff it into the DiskOnModule on a thin client i have
<air0day> How do I mount a share using NFS?
<LjL> nn: and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD as well
<wrathchild9> hi
<nn> LjL: i cant install from a CD :P
<noelferreira> doesn't work Haitao
<nothlit> LjL, it does
<nn> the box is optical drive impaired
<dirle> have installed the proper drivers for my NVidia.. and changed the resolution as well at 1280x1040@60Hz.. and I have this problem with small fonts being displayed
<skyrunner> D : cant seem to install mercury messenger
<nothlit> nn, netinstall
<LjL> nn: doesn't really matter
<wrathchild9> where I can download x-shockwave-flash plugin for firefox?
<Answer> wrathchild9: from mozilla firefox .com
<noelferreira> my system crashed if i changed /etc/network/interface file Haitao
<frogzoo> !flash | wrathchild9
<nothlit> nn, pxebooting
<ubotu> wrathchild9: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> nn: you could always use a virtual machine to install from the "CD" (while keeping it as an ISO image and without really burning a CD)
<ollekalle2> frogzoo: more than thanks!
<Haitao> noelferreira: crash like in hang or restart or...?
<frogzoo> ollekalle2: yw, enjoy
<air0day> is there a tutorial somewhere for mounting a share using nfs?
<dirle> how can I change the font size?
<noelferreira> restart Haitao mouse and sound don't work
<LjL> Ubotu, tell air0day about nfs | air0day, see the private message from Ubotu
<nolimitsoya> !nfs | air0day
<ubotu> air0day: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<frogzoo> air0day: try tldp.org
<noelferreira> but know i blacklisted rt61pci and remove module and it work Haitao
<kriel> -crossposted to xubuntu- I can't get mount to work from CLI interface. mke2fs seemed to work, but when I mount it, it whines about being invalid.   my commands: # mke2fs /dev/hdc   # mkdir stuff   # mount -t ext2 /dev/hdc /stuff
<LjL> nn: i guess you might find this howto useful as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nn> LjL: yea i could probably do some chroot and loopback trickery
<air0day> ljl, I'm doing something similar to that already, but i keep being told "Permission Denied"?
<fieberp> command works fine from command line as root,but will not run via php shell_exec. Just get no response.
<noelferreira> Haitao: and now i got ip from router and i ping it but i can't get nothing with firefox
<skyrunner> ok reinstalling, bye guys thanks again
<nolimitsoya> kriel, you dont mkfs a drive. you mkfs a partition
<Answer> kriel: what is the exact error message please
<nothlit> you can give a whole drive a filesystem
<kriel> nolimitsoya: ... crap. ehheh.
<cygnus_> hwo come ubuntu is free
<nothlit> i think
<A3n> aMSN is fucking ugly, and transfers are sooo sloooow
<cygnus_> who pays for its development
<LjL> !language | A3n
<ubotu> A3n: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<A3n> sorry
<air0day> these instructions don't work. I'm told "Permission Denied"
<eilker> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<rhodri> hi, is there a difference in the version of alsa that ships with the edgy releases of ubuntu and kubuntu?
<theplatypus> If I add a usb 2.0 pci card to an existing installation will it be autodetected at boot?
<kriel> Answer: can't find an ext2 drive on dev... wrong fs, bad partition, bad type...
<nothlit> canonical sponsors ubuntu but volunteers contribute to its development
<nolimitsoya> theplatypus, yes
<dirle> can any1 tell me what are the default settings for the fonts?
<air0day> what should I do to resolve a "Permission denied" error?
<theplatypus> nolimitsoya: thanks
<QwertyM> beryl's burning my desktop :D
<ollekalle2> frogzoo: sorry for additional bothering. It seems like my fooling around today made the eth0 not to enable at boot time. Do you know how to make it auto-enable?
<Haitao> noelferreira: did you try to google it? i found quite a lot of results
<nothlit> theplatypus, there shouldn't be, it would probably be gnome/kde's sound server
<Rontana> Ive set up Apt-Cacher on one of my ubuntu machines, and set one of the other ones to use it as an apt source. however i keep getting errors about no route to host for archive.ubuntu.com:80 occationaly when it tries to grab a package. this seems to happen at random thou, and if i go back to a sources.list that doesnt use the apt-cacher everything seems to work fine. any ideas why it occationaly cant find the server?
<noelferreira> lol Haitao
<frogzoo> ollekalle2: in /etc/network/interfaces, you need a line 'auto eth0'
<Clavi> Anybody know where I can see currently used inbound xserver devices? Like mouse?
<air0day> its a Western Digital Netcenter drive. does anyone have any experience with that?
<theplatypus> nothlit: ? I'm not sure what the sound server has to do with usb 2.0 pci card
<Haitao> noelferreira: I don t have specific knowledge about this driver :(
<ollekalle2> frogzoo: I have already... :/ any perticular order?
<frogzoo> Rontana: does it have the archive.ubuntu.com mentioned in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<nothlit> theplatypus, you asked about sound differences in kubuntu/ubuntu, i would assume you have a problem with sound in one and not the other?
<Haitao> noelferreira: sorry :S
<frogzoo> ollekalle2: it will only come up automatically at boot
<A3n> ok i changed my mind, i want an MSN messenger equivalent that is fast in file transfer and beautifull
<ollekalle2> frogzoo: my interfaces says: iface eth0 inet dhcp;auto eth0;pre-up mii-tool eth0 -F 100baseTx-FD
<A3n> cause aMSN is really really ugly
<nuked_omen> what is a good file manager for linux
<Pelo> gaim
<A3n> and i couldnt transfer a file
<nuked_omen> cuz i didn't like nautilus or konqueror
<theplatypus> nothlit: thanks, but you have me confused with someone else
<frogzoo> ollekalle2: the auto eth0 should come first
<nothlit> gnome-commander, pcmanfm
<Condorcet> kopete, A3n
<A3n> yea, maybe i'd go get gaim
<ollekalle2> frogzoo: I just restarted my computer (shutdown -r now)
<Pelo> nuked_omen,  try thunar
<nuked_omen> amsn is cool
<ollekalle2> frogzoo: I will try witg that one first
<nothlit> theplatypus, oops sorry
<Clavi> Anybody know where I can see currently used inbound xserver devices? Like mouse?
<Condorcet> kopete is rich in functions
<nuked_omen> Pelo, thunar is that stupid manger for xfce, right?
<Rontana> frogzoo: ive got apt-cacher set to use archive.ubuntu.com, ive also tried gb.archive.ubuntu.com but get the same issues
<Pelo> nuked_omen,  not sure,
<romannk> :)
<theplatypus> nothlit: not a problem. I hope whomever it was directed to noticed
<chichilla> 
<Rontana> if i directy put archive.ubuntu.com in the sources.list it works, but that defeats the poing of using apt-cacher
<Rontana> point even
<Pelo> nuked_omen,  just search synaptic for file managers  and try them all
<nuked_omen> Pelo, good idea
<noelferreira> thanks anyway Haitao
<Pelo> nuked_omen,  that doesn'T realy count as an idea
<nuked_omen> Pelo, thanks for the reminder
<Pelo> better
<ollekalle2> frogzoo: even eith "auto eth0" at top I need to run dhclient manually to get a IP.
<air0day> can someone help me with mounting a share using smbfs so that all of the users in linux can read and write that share?
<samu> What directory do you recommend putting programs that I download manually?
<jamesbrose> Whats an alternative to webmin?
<ompaul> jamesbrose, for which package?
<jamesbrose> sorry?
<jamesbrose> I need another remote adminstration (web based), webmin wont install on my edgy box
<ColonelZarkawi> jamesbrose, ssh
<jamesbrose> browser based
<ColonelZarkawi> jamesbrose, what's wrong with ssh?
<ompaul> jamesbrose, that is a *very insecure way of doing things just asking to be abused* ssh is your friend
<kingace>  hello, after upgrading beryl, i get "** ERROR **: no d_ for a_active_plugins" when i load beryl-settings
<Pelo> kingace,  the nice ppl at  #xgl might be better sutited to help you
<ColonelZarkawi> jamesbrose, google says: "webmin is an embarassing piece of crap". Why do you insist using that "tool"?
<theplatypus> does beryl have any practical application or is it basicaly just eyecandy?
<jamesbrose> lolll
<ColonelZarkawi> I know it's not my call, you are free to use the tools that you want
<Answer> jamesbrose: the question is why wont it install..
<gephalt> Hi, all. Can someone please write me a script that'll take a lot of tarballs and extract them in to the current directory- i know it'll go something like $ for $i in $DIR do stuff ...and so forth.
<nolimitsoya> theplatypus, no
<eilker> our default shell is bash. how can i go to sh shell ? or rbash shell ?
<Everflex> I have a problem with "su". When i type "su" and enter my password, then it outputs "Authentication failure". What's wrong?
<gephalt> the man bash is just too bulky to get my head round it
<jamesbrose> erm it wants to install some packages
<nolimitsoya> theplatypus, that is, its just eyecandy. nothing practical
<jamesbrose> that aint there :P
<theplatypus> nolimitsoya: cool thanks
<fresco> could anyone paste the default /etc/hosts file somewhere? i've managed to delete mine by accident
<theplatypus> thought I might be missing something
<nolimitsoya> theplatypus, its still wip and realy not even functional. you arent missing a thing
<drach> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LjL> fresco: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36254/ -- but DO NOT make up a host name, use the correct one
<LjL> !hostname | fresco
<ubotu> fresco: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Haitao> Everflex: did you activated the root account? or you can use sudo instead
<livingtarget> can I disable cpu throttling in ubuntu or do I have to go through the bios? It's messing up the orginal UnrealTournament.
<Haitao> theplatypus: well it is nice eye candy....
<fresco> LjL: thanks, that's great
<Everflex> Haitao: the command i need to use can only use "su".. How do i enable the root account?
<ColonelZarkawi> webmin is so crappy it was removed from debian. Nobody wanted to maintain that pile of...
<ColonelZarkawi> use ssh
<Everflex> Haitao: And isn't that dangerous somehow?
<Haitao> Everflex: sudo passwd
<fresco> LjL: is that from edgy
<Answer> very dangerous
<Haitao> Everflex: definitely.. but should not get you killed
<fresco> LjL: I thought I remembered more in there: 0.0.0.0 for example
<LjL> fresco: yes
<LjL> fresco: well, that's all i have. it's kubuntu edgy
<jokoon> I'm looking for the #1 best world tutorial to play quake 3 on (ubuntu or) linux
<Everflex> Haitao: But the root account will ONLY be used when i tell it to, right?
<fresco> LjL: ok
<nolimitsoya> !root | Everflex
<ubotu> Everflex: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Haitao> Everflex: only when you su and then type commands yes
<imperfect-> Howdy. Has there been any progress on fixing the JMircon controller issues?
<Haitao> Everflex: and remember to exit
<Everflex> Haitao: sure ;)
<Haitao> Everflex: but you should really be able to type 'sudo + command + ...'
<boink> heh, or just type sudo su :)
<dirle> got used with some things with linux.. but  need help with installing the unified driver for my scx4100 printer
<Everflex> boink: sudo su, what does that do?
<boink> dirle: been to www.linuxprinting.org ?
<dirle> I found nothing under the synaptic
<boink> sudo su gives you a root shell
<nolimitsoya> Everflex, it logs you in as root
<dirle> ye boink
<dirle> *yes
<boink> and is your printer there? does it have linux drivers?
<Haitao> Everflex: but then again, it'll give you another opportunity to come here and ask questions ;-)
<Everflex> boink: but does it do it differently than just "su"?
<nolimitsoya> Everflex, no
<nolimitsoya> Everflex, just easier
<jengc0il> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36258/
<Everflex> ok.. thanks :D
<boink> sometimes I get annoyed with having to type in sudo all the time
<dirle> yes .. downloaded them and when I try to install it says the hardware undefinied
<boink> old unix habit, you see
<imperfect-> Everflex : sudo is a wrapper for su. more fine grained control than su. ;)
<boink> when I'm doing some work, I just sudo su
<l3on_> a dock for gnome?
<boink> I'm getting used slowly to "sudo" :)
<dirle> no problems here using sudo.. hehe
<imperfect-> Well, it's really intended to give people limited access
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36258/
<imperfect-> For your front line admins for instance.
<jengc0il> ?
<dirle> this is my first day in linux
<imperfect-> So you don't have to give out the su password to everyone
<l3on_> do you know a dock for gnome?
<livingtarget> is there an easy way to throttle my cpu up or disable cpu throttling?
<imperfect-> You might want them to be able to reset user passwords
<imperfect-> but you dont want them to fsck with your arrays
<dirle> got here cause wanted a dual boot with my vista.. and I messed up the mbr..
<imperfect-> For isntance.
<nolimitsoya> livingtarget, should be able to disable throttling in bios
<dirle> so far I like ubuntu.. but boy is different from windows.. lol
<jengc0il> need help
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36258/
<jengc0il> =-O
<nolimitsoya> dirle, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm ;)
<livingtarget> nolimitsoya: okay, will try that then
<Pelo> jengc0il,  so install flex and uninstall lex , what's the problem ?
<nolimitsoya> livingtarget, there is a gnome plugin that lets you monitor/manage throttling as well
<livingtarget> monitors alright
<nolimitsoya> livingtarget, what problem are you having?
<dirle> ty nolimit.. I do like the ideea of the opensource.. hack.. the new OS from Microsoft cost a bit too much ;)
<nolimitsoya> dirle, not to forget the palladuim threat...
<rhodri> hi, i'm following a tutorial that assumes i have libasound version 1.0.12 for edgy, but my edgy only has version 1.0.11, and i checked the ubuntu packages search and that says edgy has 1.0.12 aswell... and fiesty has version 1.0.13... so where does 1.0.12 fit into this, can anyone help?!!?!?!  thanks.
<nolimitsoya> *palladium
<dirle> ?
<rhodri> sorry, i meant ubuntu package search says libasound 1.0.11 in edgy.  thanks.
<nolimitsoya> dirle, the "security system" that lets microsoft monitor and controll everything you do on your pc
<nolimitsoya> !palladuim | dirle
<dirle> can u enlight me nolimitsoya?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about palladuim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> !palladium | dirle
<dirle> aaaa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about palladium - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> ...
<QwertyM> when I take a screenshot of the cube etc flame effects, I dont get a proper image, its like, blocks of black in middle for no reason, or the fire for instance, it looks artificially placed than how it appears on the real time
<nolimitsoya> stupid bot :/
<eternal_p> good morning is anyone here good with bluetooth devices?
<nolimitsoya> dirle, just google it for a more indepth nightmare experience
<dirle> ok.. :)
<rhodri> hi, i'm following a tutorial that assumes i have libasound version 1.0.12 for edgy, but my edgy only has version 1.0.11, and i checked the ubuntu packages search and that says edgy has 1.0.11 aswell... and fiesty has version 1.0.13... so where does 1.0.12 fit into this, can anyone help?!!?!?!  thanks.
<jengc0il> Pelo: wht do u mean by flex?
<dirle> back to my problem.. how can I force a driver installation?
<nolimitsoya> dirle, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Next-Generation_Secure_Computing_Base
<dirle> what I've downloaded from Samsung for my SCX4100 dowsn't want to install by itself
<nolimitsoya> dirle, force?
<Pelo> jengc0il,  read your own pastebin,   it says lex isn'T enough and to try flex , so look for those in synaptic and see if you can make the switch
<jengc0il> Pelo: switch by wht?
<dirle> I tried the synaptic.. and don't find the driver there..
<Pelo> jengc0il,   open synaptic ( system > admin > synaptic ) do a search for "flex"  install,   then try instaling your other thing again
<dirle> well nolimit.. am not that mean.. but how I can install it?.. baby steps are welcomed as well ..
<nom2> salut
<aventis_khan> hello
<dirle> roman?
<aventis_khan> i need help wid ubuntu 6.10
<Pelo> aventis_khan,  you need to be a little more specific
<nolimitsoya> dirle, i dont know what you are trying to do, or what you have downloaded
<dirle> have downloaded the unified driver for linux from samsung
<nolimitsoya> dirle, usualy driver installations means modprobing the driver, or recompiling the kernel
<poiuy> hey..i need to run vcd .dat files on ubuntu
<dirle> for my SCX4100 MFP printer
<boink> ok, what does the documentation say about it?
<poiuy> how to do run .dat files?
<nolimitsoya> dirle, are you sure there is nodriver in the cups system?
<Pelo> dirle, doesn'T CUPS run your printer ?
<aventis_khan> in stalled it, trying to set up my dial up modem, configured modem from networking tools ,added it to panel , set it as enabled, but it wont get activated and i cant connect to net
<dirle> translate pls :)
<boink> of course, CUPS runs printers on ubuntu
<boink> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Pelo> poiuy,  open it in gedit
<poiuy> then?
<nolimitsoya> dirle, just open the gnome-cups-manager and click add printer
<dirle> tried that. .and the driver listed there does not work
<Pelo> poiuy, you mean run as in an exectutable ?
<rsteele> hi
<aventis_khan> how do i set my modem?
<Pelo> poiuy,  just launch it from the terminal
<rsteele> confidential
<boink> dirle: sounds like you'll have to read on it much more
<boink> you've done a google search as well?
<trilly> hey guys
<poiuy> as a movie...
<poiuy> .dat is the format of my vcd
<dirle> yes I did.. but I'll get back on it.. and use the links above
<Pelo> aventis_khan,  search for your modem make and model  in the forum
<boink> !tell dirle about cups
<boink> welcome to linux .. and welcome to google
<aventis_khan> i got USR 56K external serial modem
<Pelo> poiuy,  launch totem and open the file from tehre
<dirle> :).. ty all
<dirle> this is fun
<boink> it's linux
<boink> and you have a tough one there
<dirle> hehe.. remember that ?I'm gonan have a dual boot ;)
<trilly> it seems like im having a problem with udev- everything worked fine but now i switched the kernel to an older (debian) version and devices dont seem to appear normally anymore (no /dev/input/event* i.e.)
<Pelo> aventis_khan,  go to the forum and search for the model
<poiuy> how to change setup options in xine?
<trilly> how do i get udev out of my system?
<boink> why are you using an older kernel?
<boink> there really is no need to change the ubuntu kernel
<trilly> boink: because pcmcia doesnt work with the edgy 2.6.17 kernel with my legacy laptop
* Pelo 's head explodes 
<boink> pcmcia .. wireless network card?
<aventis_khan> Pelo: so it is my modem issue?
<poiuy> how to change setup options in xine?
<trilly> boink: and it finally works with versions under 2.6.12 (because its pcmcia-cs) - yes, WLAN (its the laptop plugin-cards)
<boink> I had the same problem with edgy too, using xubuntu
<Jboy144> Um, if someone isn't to busy I also have a quick question about 6.10 installation.
<poiuy> how to change setup options in xine?
<nn> .part
<boink> it's a bug, you need to install some more modules
<jokoon> I'm looking for the quake 3 1.32c point release for linux
<boink> I have a NetGear WG511T which now works just lovely, but it was a hassle to get the right modules
<boink> silly bug on edgy :/
<trilly> boink: pcmcia issue or sound? because i dont think you have a legacy powerbook g3 wallstreet which JUST works with pcmcia-cs but not with udev
<Pelo> aventis_khan, I don'T know how to help you with your modem, which is why I am suggesting you search for your model in the forum http://www.ubuntuforums.org/, there is a good chance you'll find instructions there
<boink> I'm saying there's a problem with pcmcia wireless cards on edgy
<boink> and you need to install some modules
<amorphous_> hey y'all ;)
<trilly> boink: yeah, but no pcmcia card works, for example not even a usb adapter
<boink> how often do I have to repeat myself here?
<aventis_khan> Pelo:thanks, im on forum now
<Pelo> boink,  42
<boink> no thanks.
<boink> I've made my point already
<Elendil> Hello, when i boot up ubuntu to the installation disk, and i get to the desktop where i press isntall, i cant press anything and the display shows it all like the lines of color are all displaced and its weird looking
<amorphous_> Q: does anyone know how to customise an installation? would I have to do it from server install & apt-get X if i only want certain packages (ie dont want abiword, pcmcia, and lots of other stuff)
<Rontana> just outa interest what would happen if i ran the command 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop' would i still have a working system at the end of it? (its currenty just a command line only install)
<boink> Elendil: use the alternate CD to install
<elfreakz> i need java for my firefox... how to get it?
<trilly> boink: dont be so rude- all im saying is IT DOES NOT WORK with the newer kernel. period. now i have a fine old kernel and i need to disable udev and activate devfs or something. how do i do that?
<Pelo> Elendil,  try with the alternate install cd it installins in cli
<boink> you're rude by not listening.
<Erudition> hello
<amorphous_> Rontana, sounds like you and i are in similar situation
<A3n> amorphous: just blacklist or delete the modules
<amorphous_> Rontana, only different
<mtyhome> hi
<Elendil> alternate, what type of installation? the oem or text?
<mtyhome> do you know a good samba backup script?
<boink> there's an alternate CD. use that instead of the live CD
<Elendil> kk
<michaelwilson> whenever i play games my screen fades to really dark black then snaps back after a while to the original color.
<amorphous_> I remember fedora/redhat having a sort of "package selector" on setup... any chance that it's possible to do this with ubuntu?
<trilly> boink: youre just saying "load some modules, load some modules" - i can load some modules, i can load all the modules i want and it doesnt work, cant you just accept that fact? ive worked on that problem for weeks, trying to find a kernel with which it does work...  (or can you at least tell me which magical module to load? because ive searched the internet _thouroughly_
<Ji2> Hello
<nolimitsoya> amorphous_, the apt system pretty much makes such a feature redundant
<elfreakz> i need java for my firefox... how to get it?
<amorphous_> nolimitsoya, and will it workproperly if i start with a bare minimal text install?
<Elendil> for the alternate cd, do i install text mode or OEM mode
<mtyhome> so?
<Elendil> ?
<Ji2> I am trying to run a game that needs libcurl.so.2 I tried to get it with the package manager but it gave me libcurl.so.3. Is there somewhere I can get libcurl.so.2?
<boink> Elendil: it's just an install Cd.
<Elendil> i know
<boink> works quite well, no liveCD stuff
<Elendil> but i gives me options
<Elendil> boink-
<boink> the install is quite easy, same as with the liveCD
<amorphous_> nolimitsoya, i'm just after conformation that it doesn't give glitches if not @ install...
<nolimitsoya> amorphous_, what will?
<fromvega> I used to use my adsl modem as router, now I'm configuring a machine as the proxy server. So I must change the modem mode to bridge or half-bridge? Could you help-me? What's the difference?
<Elendil> Boink - i know but their is different options of installation...
<trilly> boink: hello? -- or anyone?
<nolimitsoya> amorphous_, im running a "custom" system right now, where i did a cli install and then just apt-got the packages i wanted
<boink> fromvega: which type of proxy server?
<mtyhome> do you know a good backup script for samba?
<amorphous_> installing minimal then apt-ing - or is that how it installs anyways
<amorphous_> ?
<A3n> ji2:packages.ubuntu.com/
<Erudition> I disabled IPv6 because it is not supported by my router and any DNS queries via IPv6 time out. Everything seems to work in most apps, but I have noticed that some programs seem to get 1.0.0.0 when resolving names. For example: XChat (I'm in KSIrc) and GAIM (won't login until I login with Kopete, then logs in with GAIM) and Wget. I can get around this by issuing a ping command to the server, which resolves the IP correctly, and the app then uses
<Erudition> the IP stored in cache. But this is tedious and I'm kind of annoyed. When I run "ip a | grep inet6 " nothing appears, which seems to indicate IPv6 has been disabled.. Any Ideas?
<amorphous_> noli ^^
<amorphous_> nolimitsoya,  ^^
<Ji2> A3n: thankyou
<nolimitsoya> amorphous_, whas that what you wanted to hear?
<fromvega> boink: hum... I'm using SQUID and I think it's a transparent proxy because I have two network cards, one of them connects to the hub-switch where the other machines are.
<thething> Hi guys!!!
<fromvega> boink: is it right?
<boink> squid is just a httpd proxy
<thething> I've a problem with a printer, someone can help me?
<amorphous_> nolimitsoya, that it would work ok? ---yeah - that would be nice to hear :)
<boink> it depends if you want the whole internet to be able to use it or just your internal network
<trilly> thething: i can tell you who _cant_ help
<amorphous_> nolimitsoya, - is that what you can tell me? (honestly!)
<thething> oh!
<barosl> hey. i deleted /var/lib/dpkg/status accidentally.
<nolimitsoya> amorphous_, i still dont quite understand what you want to do, but with apt, installing software is a piece of cake, and dependecy hell is no real problem
<barosl> what should i do?
<boink> in reality, squid will work fine .. you need not to do anything to your router.
<fromvega> boink: what I want is the following, I want to control the internet access of all machines in my local network!
<trilly> thething: no seriously, i dont have a printer system so i cant help you, sorry
<thething> Someone had managed to have a parallel printer work in edgy eft?
<Alakazamz0r> man, the ubuntu mirrors got fast.
<boink> fromvega: ok, you can do that. you'll need to set up a sort double-nat for that
<Rontana> amorphous_: it is posible to install just the basic system (no serevers like ssh etc) and build up from there
<boink> and to restrict access on the router to only your internal linux router box
<boink> and with iptables, force all requested for port 80 to go to squid
<trilly_> ah
<boink> !squid
<we2by> I f*cking hate gedit when working over ftp :(
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 576 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<trilly_> boink, please address your messages
<Erudition> I disabled IPv6 because it is not supported by my router and any DNS queries via IPv6 time out. Everything seems to work in most apps, but I have noticed that some programs seem to get 1.0.0.0 when resolving names. For example: XChat (I'm in KSIrc) and GAIM (won't login until I login with Kopete, then logs in with GAIM) and Wget. I can get around this by issuing a ping command to the server, which resolves the IP correctly, and the app then uses
<Erudition> the IP stored in cache. But this is tedious and I'm kind of annoyed. When I run "ip a | grep inet6 " nothing appears, which seems to indicate IPv6 has been disabled.. Any Ideas?
<we2by> I just lost a big part of my work :(
<amorphous_> nolimitsoya, - when using apt uninstalling doesn't work - well i say that - what i mean is, it only uninstalls the pakage -  not the dependencies that came with it. If i want to remove the dep's, do I have to look them each up & remove them by hand?
<boink> adress? with a stamp even? :)
<trilly_> trilly: adress? with a stamp even? :)
<Allz> LjL are you here?
<Allz> LjL are you here?
<Allz> LjL are you here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-225-59.hive.is]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nolimitsoya> amorphous_, no, if you installa a package that installs dependencies, you can use apt-get autoremove to get rid of those after uninstalling the package that installed them
<nolimitsoya> did that make sense?
<trilly_> lol
<Erudition> boink: the username before the message is the "address" most IRC clients highlight these messages
<LookTJ> how do i reconfigure proftpd package?
<fromvega> boink: hum... I do not want to configure the IP of the proxy in every machine. How should I procede? I'm using two network cards for that like I said, one connect to the hub and the other connected to the router.
<wy> Is there a way to let the window manager remember the window size and positions?
<nolimitsoya> amorphous_, 'sudo apt-get autoremove' cleans out unused and unneeded dependencies. was that clearer? :)
<elfreakz> i need java plugin for firefox?? anybody?
<amorphous_> nolimitsoya, thank you.
<amorphous_> < apologises for any unclear/confusingness... :(
<nolimitsoya> amorphous_, no problem :) apt is wonderfull, isnt it :)
<amorphous_> but yes nolimitsoya that (i think) is what I wanted to hear ;)
<pasol> ciao
<amorphous_> nolimitsoya, isn't it just!
<elfreakz> how to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 ??
<trilly_> what happened to the ubuntu support? it WAS the best, but that was quite some time ago it seems..
<amorphous_> oh, and Rontana  - thank you too ;)
<Erudition> I disabled IPv6 because it is not supported by my router and any DNS queries via IPv6 time out. Everything seems to work in most apps, but I have noticed that some programs seem to get 1.0.0.0 when resolving names. For example: XChat (I'm in KSIrc) and GAIM (won't login until I login with Kopete, then logs in with GAIM) and Wget. I can get around this by issuing a ping command to the server, which resolves the IP correctly, and the app then uses
<Erudition> the IP stored in cache. But this is tedious and I'm kind of annoyed. When I run "ip a | grep inet6 " nothing appears, which seems to indicate IPv6 has been disabled.. Any Ideas?] 
<HumanPrototype> trilly_ what do you mean - its still great
<jokoon> Looking for the console comand to rename a file
<Erudition> jokoon: mv
<A3n> rm :p
<A3n> j/k
<Erudition> jokoon: mv old_name new_name
<jokoon> thanks
<Erudition> A3n: that's isn't funny
<ReWT_AxS> err sound isnt working?
<Erudition> and my english in that sentence just sucked
<ReWT_AxS> i have a hp presario dx2200
<Erudition> I disabled IPv6 because it is not supported by my router and any DNS queries via IPv6 time out. Everything seems to work in most apps, but I have noticed that some programs seem to get 1.0.0.0 when resolving names. For example: XChat (I'm in KSIrc) and GAIM (won't login until I login with Kopete, then logs in with GAIM) and Wget. I can get around this by issuing a ping command to the server, which resolves the IP correctly, and the app then uses
<Erudition> the IP stored in cache. But this is tedious and I'm kind of annoyed. When I run "ip a | grep inet6 " nothing appears, which seems to indicate IPv6 has been disabled.. Any Ideas?] 
<LadyNikon> Erudition: could you please stop posting that
<LadyNikon> s/post/paste
<drkm> i'm thinking about installing ubuntu.. last time i install linux i had to configure swap.. do you still have to do that with ubuntu during the install process?
<LadyNikon> drkm: swap.. boot.. and root.
<boink> drkm: I installed swap from apt-get
<LadyNikon> drkm: there is a format wizard i believe
<boink> though, I find swap pointless.
<nunod> drkm, not necessarily..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LadyNikon> yeah some people dont use it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-72-132-237-225.san.res.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-0c87e155.43-2-64736c11.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LookTJ> taylor@dapper:~$ gksudo gproftpd
<LookTJ> (gksudo:15900): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<LookTJ> taylor@dapper:~$
<belfegorash> i downloaded ubuntu 6.10 i clik right on  it and i put it on cd
<boink> old habits die heard :)
<LookTJ> help me
<belfegorash> but the cd is not butable
<LookTJ> :|
<belfegorash> bootable
<rever> Hi I am using the latest Nvidia drivers. When I run glxgears -printfps I get about 11000 but my CPU usage is high. I though this was fixed with xorg 7
<drkm> what is the calculation i use to detrimine how big i make my swap compared to how much ram i have?
<rever> How come cpu  is used instead of the gpu?
<belfegorash> what i do wrong?
<dirle> IT WORKSS.. WEEEEEEEE
<dirle> ttY guys
<tom__> how can i kill X11 from a terminal?
<boink> dirle: you lucky ba***** !
<dirle> ;)
<LjL> drkm: there isn't one. it depends on preferences and religions. but you should make your swap *at least* as big as your RAM, or things like hibernation won't work
<rever> drkm, Same as with page file 1.5x your ram
<boink> oooops .. swap! heh, I thought swat *duh*
<boink> sorry
<ReWT_AxS> can someone help me configure my sound? it's not working. I have a presario dx2200. Speakers are built into the tower
<drkm> rever: ok thanks
<dirle> man.. linux is different but tell you this.. have never used it.. and it's not as hard as many have said.. it is just different
<boink> dirle: wait until it really doesn't work
<HumanPrototype> drkm, normally swap is twice your ram but thats kinda outta date since ram got so big
<dirle> lol
<boink> dirle: and "linux" doesn't exist, you're using Ubuntu
<rever> dirle, Linux GUI ie Gnome KDE and installing software is easier than M$
<Elendil> So, hows everyone doing today?
<nunod> my swap is 25% my ram
<frogzoo> drkm: if you've a lot of ram use same space for swap, if 512 or less, use 2x
<ReWT_AxS> Elendil, I'd be better if I had sound.
<ReWT_AxS> -.-
<frogzoo> nunod: hibernate will freak out
<Jboy144> I also have a quick install question for 6.10  if anyone has a sec...
<jamesbrose>  How do I use/install a cgi script in xampp?
<Elendil> Rewt- yea id be better as well if Ubuntu would even run
<nunod> frogzoo, i dont use hibernation :p
<ReWT_AxS> why wont it run
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rever> ReWT_AxS, what sound card are you using?
<dirle> oh yes boink.. and Ubuntu does what it means.. ;)
<ReWT_AxS> rever, not sure?
<we2by> does gedit make backup files itself?
<dirle> ty all again
<ReWT_AxS> they are built in to tower how can i tell
<rever> ReWT_AxS, lspci
<boink> yeah .. ubuntu can make open source less painful
<HumanPrototype> Jboy144, ask away
<Elendil> the display on the desktop is all like not normal, theirs lines that arens straight and weird stuff
<kwood> how do i start ubuntu-desktop from the s hell?
<Elendil> i cant click anything
<boink> kwood: startx
<ReWT_AxS> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<Jboy144> Oh, okay :D Sorry. Does anyone know how long repartitioning should take? I'm preparing an 80 GB hd and it's been hanging for about a half hour now
<rever> ReWT_AxS, or System => Administration => Device Manager
<rever> ReWT_AxS, on board video express 200? with sb400 north bridge?
<ReWT_AxS> xpress 200m
<elfreakz> my ubuntu making sound .. its like annoying.. how to stop? i dont know if the sound come from irc or what
<rever> ReWT_AxS, I have a similar system at work with sound working on ubuntu
<ReWT_AxS> help :)
<Condorcet> hey - how to merge a split archive? file.zip.001 and file.zip.002
<rever> ReWT_AxS, you install clean?
<ReWT_AxS> yea
<drkm> when upgrading i am either considering have dual boot with windows xp.. or installing windows xp to vmware.. which do you recommend?
<kwood> after attempting to 'startx' i get the following errors.  screens found but none have a usable config and then below that fatal server error: no screens found.. any ideas?
<Elendil> so anyone here not from the US?
<boink> drmk: depends on what you need to do
<qkslvrwolf> is there any way to get a certain usb hard drive to always mount at the same scsi device?
<Jboy144> Canada here
<qkslvrwolf> mine mounts at sda or sdb
<Elendil> cool
<qkslvrwolf> even when it is the only drive attached to the computer
<drkm> boink: what are the limitations with vmware?
<qkslvrwolf> and it jacks up my fstab
<rever> ReWT_AxS, ok give me a minute. I need to ssh into my work box to look at the proper module
<ReWT_AxS> k ty
<boink> well .. vmware works very well, but it isn't the real thing
<Yggdrasil> hello, can somone help me with cups. the printer url is hp:/usb/OfficeJet_6100_Series?serial=MY38TH62DR2R and im trying to conect to it from another computer on my network and i dont know what its url is.
<drkm> boink: what does that mean
<boink> it means .. what do you want to do with windows?
<boink> play games? word processing? making viruses?
<drkm> boink: run windows applications like photoshop and some poker clients i use
<boink> then you would want a real version of windows, dual boot
<drkm> boink: what can't it out of that list?
<boink> keep in mind, when you make a dual boot. you must install windows first
<kwood> after attempting to 'startx' i get the following errors. screens found but none have a usable config and then below that fatal server error: no screens found.. any ideas?... is there some config i need torun?
<boink> and photoshop needs a lot of memory
<boink> using photoshop with many windows open could be a very painful experience under VMWare
<drkm> boink: well if i don't use photoshop.. could it cope with the poker clients?
<klees> is there a way to appropriately control the write speed from Nautilus?
<klees> burn speed
<boink> maybe
<klees> it doesn't list all of my drive's write speeds
<drkm> boink: well if it can't even cope with poker clients.. what is vmware designed to cope with?
<boink> since I don't know your poker clients at all, it's hard for me to say.
<qkslvrwolf> Is there any way to mandate what scsi drive number a certain usb disk gets when I mount it?  Because it mounting at sda or sdb randomly, and it makes it hard to get my fstab right...
<drkm> boink: can u give me some examples of things it can cope with so i can compare it with what i know
<elfreakz> i try to install .bin file but ubuntu say Could not open the file /home/el/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_09-linux-i586-rpm.bin. ..... gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<elfreakz> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<elfreakz> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<elfreakz> ?
<boink> it can cope with many applications.
<boink> VMWare is quite well done
<jrib> ubotu: tell elfreakz about java
<drkm> boink: can u give me an example of a big application it can cope with so i can compare it to the poker clients
<boink> no
<drkm> boink: you don't know any or you don't want to give me an example?
<boink> No, I don't know.
<kwood> after attempting to 'startx' i get the following errors. screens found but none have a usable config and then below that fatal server error: no screens found.. any ideas? anyone/
<elfreakz> jrib, nobody cant help me?
<drkm> boink: ahh ok.. how do i install windows to vmware?
<A3n> does kismet work with ndiswrapper ?
<boink> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<jrib> elfreakz: did you receive a private message from ubotu?
<elfreakz> jrib, oh sorry i didnt relise its there...
<boink> I use iso images when I install new OS's to VMWare
<jrib> elfreakz: it tells you how to install java
<drkm> boink: thanks
<elfreakz> jrib, do u know about my sound problem? that annoying sound which i dont know if it is come from irc or not.. like beeping
<drkm> boink: you can install directly from a iso rather than burning it to cd? as that would suit me more
<boink> yes, you can install straight from the iso file
<jrib> elfreakz: what client do you use for irc?
<boink> that's really handy
<elfreakz> jrib, Xchat
<elfreakz> jrib, is it the system sound or irc?
<qkslvrwolf> kwood: have you check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make sure your video card supports a resolution listed there?
<qkslvrwolf> *checked
<drkm> boink: ah great.. you just saved me about 50 hours of pain
<Elendil> Umm yea...i just installed the alternate version of ubuntu, and when i boot up to the desktop after i logon, the graphics are all sketchy and i cant see anything
<jrib> elfreakz: probably irc, check preferences.  I don't know xchat that well so I'm not sure
<kwood> qkslvrwolf: nope... will check it out
<drkm> is it still best practise even with ubuntu not to use your root account, but make another account as use that?
<elfreakz> jrib, what client u r using?
<jrib> elfreakz: irssi
<rever> ReWT_AxS, have you tried using alsaconfig
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me connect to a cups printserver from my ubuntu laptop?
<nicola> is anyone able to use music amsn plugin with audacious ?
<elfreakz> jrib, will check irssi later :)
<jerp> Since I have the 'Update Manager' in under System/Administration, I would like to remove 'Add/Remove...' from the Applications menu in the Gnome Panel Applet.  Could someone who knows point me in the right direction.
<Elendil> Umm yea...i just installed the alternate version of ubuntu, and when i boot up to the desktop after i logon, the graphics are all sketchy and i cant see anything
<rever> ReWT_AxS, also lsmod |grep ati
<drkm> which desktop manger does everyone use in here?
<Elendil> gnome
<boink> for ubuntu, gnome
<sonteenzz> gnome
<boink> for xubuntu, xfce
<teicah> gnome
<boink> but with ubuntu, you can use the window manager of your choice
<drkm> what is the name of the one which has the cube thing, where it moves like 3d to different desktops?
<kewlzero3> xfce
<boink> drkm: MacOS X? :)
<schisms> Beryl.
<drkm> boink: lol mac has that? :P
<schisms> No they don't.
<teicah> hahah
<boink> oh yeah, Mac has a really kewl desktop.
<schisms> It's called beryl
<boink> beryl? ok
<Elendil> gnome
<drkm> beryl?
<schisms> You can get it for gnome or for kde
<Elendil> i just installed the alternate version of ubuntu, and when i boot up to the desktop after i logon, the graphics are all sketchy and i cant see anything
<schisms> I have it.
<boink> Elendil: ubuntu?
<Elendil> yes
<boink> try xubuntu
<Elendil> omfg...
<Elendil> why wouldnt it be working?
<boink> or just install the xfce-desktop
<schisms> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<qkslvrwolf> Is there a way to mandate what scsi device a usb disk is assigned when plugged in?  Mine keeps switching between sda and sdb which is jacking up my fstab...
<boink> because gnome is quite demanding
<boink> xfce is a lighter desktop
<Elendil> how do i install the xfce desktop?
<Elendil> and
<boink> xubuntu-desktop - Xubuntu desktop system
<Elendil> i have a Geforce 7800 GT grahpic card if thathas anything to do with it
<boink> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<teicah> blah, bleh, blih, bloh, bluh
<boink> see if that works, if not .. dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<ReWT_AxS> k hold on
<ReWT_AxS> bash: alsaconfig: command not found
<moshe> hello
<qkslvrwolf> kwood: if you're still here that dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server might work for you too
<moshe> how do I make my hostname available to other computers on my network?  I tried to ssh into this box using the hostname, and the name couldn't be found
<svu> is there a way to make ubuntu update ntp.conf from dhcp server (by the provided address of local ntp server)?
<ReWT_AxS> and lsmod |grep ati does a lot of shit but i tried to turn on different snd modules and i still got nothing
<ReWT_AxS> which sound module are you using?
<elfreakz> jrib, when i click on sun-java5-bin in add/remove (follow what ubotu telling me to do), ubuntu say its not available in anysoftware channel, the application might not support your system
<jrib> elfreakz: what architecture are you using?
<rever> ReWT_AxS,  not sure my vpn at work is down. waiting for tech support to bring it back up
<drkm> boink: when using vmware for winxp.. can window still access my linux partitions ?
<elfreakz> jrib, u mean the version of ubuntu? its 6.06
<rever> ReWT_AxS, it was somehting like ati_ixp or something
<boink> don't think so
<fujiX> can someone please check this out and maybe tell me why i cant choose higher resolutions then 1024x768? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35451/
<jrib> elfreakz: i386 amd64 ppc?
<drkm> boink: ok
<elfreakz> jrib, i386
<jrib> elfreakz: do you have multiverse?
<ReWT_AxS> http://pastebin.ca/274283
<elfreakz> jrib, im afraid i dont, cos this is my 2nd day with ubuntu
<jrib> ubotu: tell elfreakz about multiverse
<elfreakz> jrib, alright
<ajopaul_> fujiX, try reconfiguring xserver sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rever> ReWT_AxS, sounds like you have the module installed
<fresco> is anyone using an infrared remote control with ubuntu? i'm trying to find a good one
<fujiX> ajopaul_ already tried it :/
<Elendil> boink - how do i enable the xubuntu desktop? doesi t do it auto?
<rever> ReWT_AxS, this may sound dumb but open the alsamixer and make sure all are not muted and all are set volume high
<ReWT_AxS> rever command?
<rever> ReWT_AxS, also what happens when you try aplayer <somefile>
<rever> ReWT_AxS, alsamixer
<nn> LjL: had it all working nicely, then i got this wonderful (or so i thought) idea of using apt-get install ubuntu-minimal to install the packages into dpkg.. yikes.
<ReWT_AxS>  Card: HDA ATI SB                                                             
<rever> or double click the volume applet in you systray.
<ReWT_AxS>  Chip: Realtek ID 862
<nn> jumped from 175mb to 1.2gb
<fresco> fujiX: you don't have a ModeLine entry there for the monitor, maybe that would help
<ReWT_AxS> volume is up
<LjL> nn: well, "minimal" is a subjective term :D
<kwood> qkslvrwolf: tried that still didnt work
<kwood> getting the same error
<fresco> fujiX: I have     ModeLine       "1440x900" 136.5 1440 1536 1688 1936 900 901 904 940 -hsync +vsync , but i can't remember where the values came from - they're specific to my monitor. i think there was a script that generated them
<qkslvrwolf> kwood: already did the dpkg-reconfigure thing?
<rever> ReWT_AxS, also you have this working in windows or another distro?
<ReWT_AxS> ubuntu
<kwood> qkslvrwolf: yup... tried different modes in there too... one gave me a signal 11 error (vga) vesa gives me the no screen thing
<qkslvrwolf> kwood: if so, the only other thing I can think of is installing the non-free drivers if you've not already
<qkslvrwolf> kwood: I'm new too, so I'm just running through things I've had to do...
<ajopaul_> fujiX, wot does xrandr command show up?
<qkslvrwolf> sorry!
<rever> You have powered speakers and they are turned on and plugged in the right spot. You had this working on earlier version of ubuntu?
<Zububwa> can someone walk me through setting up a static ip address through my linksys wusb54g wireless router
<fujiX> fresco hmm ok. any ideas how/where i can do it?
<ReWT_AxS> it worked in windows
<kwood> qkslvrwolf: I have a dell built in viudeo... trying to make use out of an old box
<fresco> fujiX: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ChangeResolution#Adding_custom_modeline
<fujiX> ajopaul_  SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<fujiX> *0   1024 x 768    ( 347mm x 260mm )  *75
<fujiX>  1    800 x 600    ( 347mm x 260mm )   75
<fujiX>  2    640 x 480    ( 347mm x 260mm )   75
<fujiX> Current rotation - normal
<fujiX> Current reflection - none
<fresco> fujiX: http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<fujiX> Rotations possible - normal
<fujiX> Reflections possible - none
<boa> my system is freezy when active my NIC Wi-Fi with chip rtl8185l, somebody know why?
<fujiX> fresco, thx
<fresco> fujiX: but be careful, see the warnings
<qkslvrwolf> kwood: yup, I'm out of ideas.  Sorry dude.  Like I said, I'm new too and don't know much bout whats going on.  :-)
<fujiX> kk
<kwood> what i dont understand.. according to what I google.. it should output what its not accepting... and its not.
<qkslvrwolf> kwood: maybe its your hardware?  have you gotten anything else to work on the iron?
<rever> ReWT_AxS, install alsaplayer and try and play a file see what  the error output is. It sounds like all modules are loaded but sound is not working also try playing sound as root make sure it is not an odd permissions issue
<drkm> what is the min size partition ubuntu needs to install too?
<kwood> no... but let me try to boot to debian desktop via the cd..
<ReWT_AxS> rever where can i download a quick sound file
<rever> ReWT_AxS,  /usr/share/sounds/
<rever> ReWT_AxS, aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<vivien> hey guys
<Elendil> hey, i tried running dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server , but it says its not installed...
<Elendil> or no info available
<ReWT_AxS> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<vivien> i've done something really stupid, i right clicked on a menu of network manager and now the icon is gone from my taskbar! how do i get it back?
<ReWT_AxS> not hearing anything
<ajopaul_> Elendil, its xerver-xorg
<rever> ReWT_AxS, but no sound
<ReWT_AxS> ruight
<mantrax> hello!
<kwood> if I have an intel video adapter what mode to i select in dpkg-reconfigure?
<nn> LjL: apparently du was going into /proc and seeing stuff.. oops! :) it's only 212mb
<LjL> nn: ah, well =) use "df" for that, much more reliable i think (du might also end up looping...)
<vivien> can anyone help me with that?
<jokoon> how copy an entire folder with the cp comand ?
<nn> LjL: couldnt since it was in a directory not a device, yet
<i7ch> what's a good, powerful and gtkish bittorrent client, for someone allergic to azureus?
<angel12> jokoon, cp -r <folder>
<i7ch> jokoon, cp -R
<nicola> guys I'd like to copy this folder  https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/amsn/trunk/amsn-extras/plugins/music/  to /usr/share/amsn/plugins what command should I use ? thanks
<nn> LjL: i'm cp'ing over to the thumbdrive now
<rever> ReWT_AxS, sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<jokoon> thanks :)))
<LjL> nn: uh, it was in a directory and you have /proc on there?
<LjL> had
<A3n> is there any wireless network sniffer that does support ndiswrapper drivers?
<nn> LjL: had to mount proc to do dpkg stuff for the base system.. ;)
<ReWT_AxS> no sound
<LjL> nn: hm right
<nn> after which, i really should reboot this box
<nn> just because that killed off a lot of the daemons and restarted them from the chroot
<cavicster> viven, can you drag it back to the taskbar
<rever> ReWT_AxS, odd it has found everything but no sound head scratcher
<ReWT_AxS> right
<jokoon> another stupid question : does batch files (.BAT) also works in a linux OS ?
<i7ch> jokoon, not really, no
<A3n> jokoon maybe in wine
<vivien> hey >< i right clicked on a menu of network manager and now the icon is gone from my taskbar. is it possible to get it back?
<nn> jokoon: there's something similar, shell scripts (.sh)
<i7ch> jokoon, though linux has the same sort of idea, where you can type up a bunch of commands in a textfile and execute them sequentially
<nn> much more powerful
<jamesbrose> where is my C header files in edgy?
<jokoon> The fact is I have a lot of BAT files to quickly start quake 3 games
<nn> jamesbrose: /usr/include, among other places
<icaro> hi all
<olaf_> Hi, regards from Poland to all. I'm using linux since 5years but curently I'm strugling with USB D-Link WiFi (dwl-122) under ubuntu. Can Anyone help me with strange error?
<jokoon> If i paste one in a SH file may it work ?
<i7ch> jokoon, if they mostly just contain options after the q3 executeable (like quake3 -startgame or whatever) than they'd probably work in linux
<citriz> hey someone, i need help. i installed dvdshrink under wine, and now i cannot get it to locate the dvd
<i7ch> olaf_, what's the rror? have you googled it?
<jokoon> ok
<icaro> anyone can suggest me when i can get some free web space? I need to upload almost 300MB
<jokoon> Thanks I'll try
<jamesbrose> nn, i mean the ones matching my kernal
<i7ch> citriz, why would you use dvdshrink in linux when there are perfectly good linux equivalents?
<Faint> Woah, speaking of Q3, thats why I'm here.
<Faint> I need some help getting Q3 installed.
<olaf_> Yes i was looking in google but I'm still unable to fix it. My procedure is just like on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29 site
<vivien> can someone answer my question? ._. or do i have to reinstall again
<jamesbrose> where is my C header files in edgy matching my kernel?
<[A] ndy80> if I connect my usb harddisk on my ubuntu notebook, it is automatically mounted on /media/usbdisk is it possible to have the same auto-mount with my iPod too?
<nn> jamesbrose: kernel-headers-VERSION
<citriz> because ive heard that dvdshrink is the only one which compresses it down to 4.7gb
<citriz> anyway, besides the point
<olaf_> but when I'm trying to se essid i've got something like this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<olaf_> root@Bestyjka:/usr/src/stery-dwl-122# iwconfig wlan0 essid "FIGLEMIGLE" key c951f58915c8fb532f32e5c9f2 mode Managed
<olaf_> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<olaf_>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<nn> jamesbrose: root@christine:/img# apt-cache search kernel-headers
<i7ch> citriz, not true
<citriz> i need help mapping a folder from /media/ to a drive in /dev/
<ReWT_AxS> so any ideas
<i7ch> citriz, you need to mount it
<soulfreshner> my midi works now...mostly - I still get an error if I try to use playmidi, though :playmidi: No playback device found.
<jamesbrose> nn, i just get this :
<jamesbrose> kernel-package - A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.
<jamesbrose> linux-libc-dev - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<soulfreshner> what's that about?
<i7ch> citriz, but there's xDvdshrink
<soulfreshner> some environment setting?
<Elendil> when i run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, do i need to restart???
<citriz> i tried xdvdshrink without any success
<citriz> im too much of a 'noob' to understand it
<nn> jamesbrose: odd...
<jamesbrose> nn, what did you get?
<Faint> Can someone help me? I have downloaded the Quake 3 Arena Demo for Linux, but I am having trouble installing. I don't really know what to do, because I only recently made the switch to Ubuntu.
<citriz> ok so i need to mount /dev/hda
<frogzoo> Elendil: only gdm logout & hit ctrl alt backspace twice
<citriz> how do i go about doing that?
<edwardsNdalla1> anyone know how to set up a ubuntu lamp server with raid5 on 6 drives that are identical with 50gb a piece? i'm having trouble partitioning these drives...any suggestion?
<Elendil> frog: if i ful reboot will it be ok?
<edwardsNdalla1> sorry 500gb per drive
<nn> jamesbrose: a bunch of stuff
<olaf_> Faint: I'm looking for help with my problem but I the meantime I can help you with quake on PRIV
<frogzoo> Elendil: sure, but it's a slow way to test
<i7ch> citriz, are you sure? /dev/hda is usually your hard disk. but anyways, mount -t auto /dev/hda /media/whatever
<vivien> can someone please just answer me?
<nn> jamesbrose: ohh use linux-headers for 2.6, sorry.
<citriz> yeah hda , i mounted it now
<i7ch> vivien, what was your question?
<citriz> it shows CLOCKWORK_ORANGE on my desktop now
<nicola> guys I'd like to copy this folder  https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/amsn/trunk/amsn-extras/plugins/music/  to /usr/share/amsn/plugins what command should I use ? thanks
<vivien> i right clicked on a menu of network manager and now the icon is gone from my taskbar. how do i get it back?
<rever> ReWT_AxS, sounds like it wants to work but we are missing something.
<jamesbrose> nn, sorry?
<citriz> what is -t on mount?
<julianx> hello
<cavicster> viven, can you drag it back to the task bar?
<vivien> i tried reinstalling it but i cant click on network manager even after reinstalling
<i7ch> vivien, have you tried rebooting?
<i7ch> citriz, man mount
<ReWT_AxS> indeed
<ReWT_AxS> :-\
<vivien> let me give it a try
<rever> citriz, -t tells what file system vfat ntfs ext2
<julianx> man mount verry good help great
<i7ch> vivien, wait
<citriz> ah
<vivien> woah
<i7ch> vivien, try hitting alt+f2 and then typing "nm-applet"
<vivien> crap. just restarted
<i7ch> oh well
<vivien> yeah
<vivien> i typed that
<vivien> nothing happened
<rever> citriz, mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/share
<citriz> ok cool. dvd shrink is working under wine now
<vivien> it was just stupid me who accidentally right clicked on it T_T
<nn> jamesbrose: apt-cache search linux-headers|sort|less
<vivien> more like right clicked on one of the wireless network it found
<i7ch> anyways, what's a good, powerful and gtkish bittorrent client, for someone allergic to azureus?
<citriz> rever i got it to work with sudo mount /dev/hda/ /media/cdrom0
<zeR> is someone here using gimmie?
<jamesbrose> nn, ok i get lots of stuff
<jamesbrose> now where are they located?
<soulfreshner> ...so about the playmidi thing :P are there any environment variables I need to set to make it work?
<HumanPrototype> i7ch, i use rtorrent which is a terminal based app which i run on my server using screen cos i couldnt find a good gtk client
<nn> jamesbrose: did you install one of those packages? :)
<i7ch> olaf_, check your messages
<vivien> ohh i got it back
<vivien> thanks!
<jamesbrose> Hmm
<jamesbrose> nn, I think they are install automaticly
<cavicster> vivien, how did you get it back
<HumanPrototype> i7ch, u could try freeloader but for me it never loaded the torrents on startup
<inimesekene> i have here this problem that on edgy i have installed kiba dock but apt comlains that it wants to reinstall it but can't find a package for it and now i'm in this locked in situation
<jamesbrose> Basically, I am getting this error when trying to instal vmware workstation: None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your
<jamesbrose> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for
<jamesbrose> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] 
<jamesbrose> And it then asks me : What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<jamesbrose> kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build/include] 
<julianx> you use dvd shrink ... it  hasn't a equivalence?
<vivien> umm
<vivien> i reinstalled it
<cavicster> jamesbrose: do you have bin-utils installed?
<vivien> and then i restarted
<vivien> and then i used terminal to bring it back up
<i7ch> olaf_, still there?
<vivien> but now wireless seem to be unable to work
<vivien> RAWR LOL
<jamesbrose> cavicster, apt-get cant find bin-utils :S
<julianx> hum i'm sorry sorry but i don't speak a very good English
<olaf_> i7ch: yes, I'm trying to get you on priv
<vivien> okays. got it to work
<nn> julianx: k9dvd
<inimesekene> can somebody help?
<cavicster> jamesbrose: let me check my system really quick
<vivien> is it possible to force a network scan on network manager?
<i7ch> olaf_, are you authenticated with nickserv?
<olaf_> shit now
<soulfreshner> nevermind
<olaf_> no
<olaf_> olaf_> Hi, how can I understand your advice about checking messeages?
<olaf_> <olaf_> If you are asking about: root@Bestyjka:/usr/src/stery-dwl-122# ndiswrapper -l
<olaf_> <olaf_> Installed ndis drivers:
<olaf_> <olaf_> netprism                driver present, hardware present
<olaf_> <olaf_> or root@Bestyjka:/usr/src/stery-dwl-122# lsusb
<olaf_> <olaf_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<olaf_> <olaf_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<olaf_> <olaf_> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 2001:3700 D-Link Corp. [hex]  DWL-122 802.
<i7ch> olaf_, /msg nickserv register (password)
<julianx> no fllod please
<julianx> :s
<cavicster> jamesbrose: apt-get install binutils, my bad
<Music_Shuffle1> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle1> >.<
<LjL> Ubotu, tell olaf_ about paste | olaf_, see the private message from Ubotu
<citriz> lol
<syntaxx> im on kubuntu and im having a problem in installing nvidia driver.. i install linux-restricted modules and nvidia glx but whenever i run nvidia-glx-config enable it says Error: unable to load nvidia kernel module anyone knows why?
<J03> 'Lo all.
<frogzoo> how do I change the really horrible icon for the volume applet?
<J03> are there any PHp + Apache AutoInstallers?
<cavicster> j03, ubuntu server can setup instant lamp
<vivien> can the bluetooth manager for KDE environment in aplt work for me when im using gnome?
<jamesbrose> cavicster, its installed
<frogzoo> J03: it's straightforward
<frogzoo> !lamp | J03
<ubotu> J03: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<J03> Yeah - I am using Ubuntu Server, with a GUI :D
<A3n> does aircrack work with ndiswrapper drivers?
<J03> But can i use LAMP with GUI?
<frogzoo> J03: of course
<cavicster> jamesbrose: what was the error message again?
<J03> can i Installit with the Synaptic Package Manager?
<julianx> i don't know a LAMP with gui
<Elendil> Im still getting the same f***ing problem, when i logon using the GUI, the logo comes up all dilated and pixelated and wierd....and it freezes from their
<jamesbrose>  Basically, I am getting this error when trying to instal vmware workstation: None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your
<jamesbrose> <jamesbrose> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for
<jamesbrose> <jamesbrose> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] 
<jamesbrose> ^ there
<jamesbrose> wait i will post everything in pastebin
<syntaxx> im on kubuntu and im having a problem in installing nvidia driver.. i install linux-restricted modules and nvidia glx but whenever i run nvidia-glx-config enable it says Error: unable to load nvidia kernel module anyone knows why?
<J03> OK - I will restart my PC, and install lamp with the install disk.
<J03> Bye for now, and wish me luck!
<HumanPrototype> J03, best way is probably install lamp then install a gui such as ubuntu-desktop
<drkm> when installing ubuntu does it allow me to config my network etc so i can get my pc back on the web? or do i have to do that somehow once it's installed?
<J03> I have allready installed a GUI
<HumanPrototype> J03, but not lamp?
<HumanPrototype> J03, then just sudo apt-get install mysql-server apache2 php5
<J03> well - I went through the normal install thing (the one at the top of the meu)
<J03> Ok
<jamesbrose> cavicster, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36276/
<fractalmind> Is this the reight place to ask questions about Feisty?
<HumanPrototype> J03, that will give u a webserver, php and my sql
<HumanPrototype> fractalmind, no
<J03> Thanks
<jeff_> Im looking to do a PXE netboot, I need a Kernel img, was trying Ubuntu neetboot but that is trying to install a system instead of just running  OS, any ideas
<Khisanth> drkm: it does
<HumanPrototype> fractalmind, try #ubuntu+1
<fractalmind> HumanPrototype: Where?
<fractalmind> Okay.
<fractalmind> Thx
<fractalmind> /leave
<Elendil> Im still getting the same f***ing problem, when i logon using the GUI, the logo comes up all dilated and pixelated and wierd....and it freezes from their
<HumanPrototype> J03, quicker than reinstalling
<drkm> Khisanth: does it also allow me to config xwindows?
<Faintofhearts> Can someone help me with an installation problem?
<J03> Ok - Its downloading now.
<HumanPrototype> Elendil, stop repeating yourself and stop swearing
<drkm> Faintofhearts: whats the problem
<Elendil> kk....can u help me
<Khisanth> drkm: hrm I suppose it does but I have never had to with ubuntu :)
<ReWT_AxS> grr sound just wont work
<jeff_> Electric1etchup, thats NO way to ask for help, relax and calm down
<HumanPrototype> Elendil, whats the problem?
<drkm> Khisanth: you just use console?
<J03> Elendil: do you have Grub?
<Khisanth> drkm: no, autoconfigured by the installer
<drkm> Khisanth: oh right great
<jeff_> sorry Electric1etchup wrong name
<Elendil> J03: The OS switcher?
<Music_Shuffle1> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<J03> Yeah.
<Elendil> J03: Yes i do
<J03> Well, if you do then couldnt you boot up in the console mode or whatever its called?
<jeff_> is there a Ubuntu kernel that I can use for a pxe netboot with initrd as well?
<Elendil> i am
<J03> That way you could accsess the ststem at least.
<J03> Oh.
<J03> lol
<nn> jeff_: hmm
<cavicster> jamesbrose: have you ever seen this? http://howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<nn> jeff_: i usually just build a kernel
<Elendil> J03: i am....but what does that have to do with fixing the GUI
<HumanPrototype> does anybody have any good guides for a dns server setup with bind?
<Music_Shuffle1> How is your GUI broken?
<jamesbrose> cavicter, no i havnt
<HymnToLife> HumanPrototype, there is one in the HOWTOS section in the forum
<jamesbrose> does it still have the gui of workstation?
<J03> sorry- i just thought that that might help you run some commands to fux it. I'll shut up now :d
<jeff_> I have a Wyse 9440XL I have it doing the pxelinux.o and loading a kernel supplied form a Ubutnu server but it just resets itself after kenrel loading
<HumanPrototype> HymnToLife, thanks
<Elendil> ...err..can someone help me with my issues plz
<greg> Where can i get the latest openGL for ubuntu 6.10?
<cavicster> jamesbrose: i have only used vmware server on win32
<Music_Shuffle1> Elendil, "how is your GUI broken".
<jeff_> nn, Im not to sure of this initrd
<jeff_> nn, I wanted to do the root on nfs
<nn> jeff_: yea, i'd just build a kernel w/ nfsroot and dhcp
<server_> hye does someone can help with my issue ?
<Elendil> Music: Im not sure myself...its like im on the login screen, i logon, then when it gets to the ubuntu logo, it like is all weird, theirs lines runnign through it
<Music_Shuffle1> Lines running through it?
<Elendil> doesnt look right
<napox> what is the console command for checking nvidia driver version ?
<Music_Shuffle1> Like...the entire screen?
<jeff_> nn, how it working for you?
<Elendil> music: kind of, the lines run off the logo onto the back ground
<Music_Shuffle1> Elendil, have you reinstalled GDM?
<slawek> hey chaps
<Music_Shuffle1> Hi.
<Elendil> music: no i havent
<slawek> how to change the keyboard layout in xubuntu??
<Music_Shuffle1> You should probably start there, and if it persists, you have a hardware issue.
<Elendil> how do i reinstall GDM?
<Elendil> and windows works fine with everything
<jeff_> nn, Im busy building a kernel, but not to sure how to do the initrd part of it
<Music_Shuffle1> slawek, does System -> Preferences -> Keyboard exist in Xubuntu too?
<J03> Does: sudo apt-get install mysql-server apache2 php5 Include phpMyadmin?
<washbear> argghh - something keeps changing the IP of  my eth1 (which is set to share i-net with starter), as if there was an AVAHI/Bonjour demon running (it happened after testing Gobby), but have removed all DND auto-discover / auto-ip packages - when restarting the network eth1 gets its assigned IP and two second later reverts to something in the 169.254.x.x range (all was well with this setup before trsting Gobby) -
<slawek> Music_Shuffle1, no
<nn> jeff_: works great, i've got thin clients that boot over wireless that way
<Elendil> how do u reinstall the GDM?!!
<jeff_> nn, this is what Im trying to do myself
<server_> i cant play music system says something about a decoder  any idea ?
<Music_Shuffle1> Elendil, sudo apt-get remove gdm
<nn> wireless is very tricky
<Faintofhearts> drkm: You still there?
<nn> !mp3 > server_
<drkm> yep
<J03> server_ Does that for me to.
<Music_Shuffle1> Removes it. And adding it back is sudo apt-get install gdm
<lemao> What is the best place to set the JAVA_HOME env variable after sun-java5-sdk is installed?
<jeff_> I have a couple dozen Wyse 9440XL that I need to reimage the DiskonChip with XPe, so Im using Linux to boot into it and the dd the XPe over to the DOC
<slawek> so, any ideas?
<lemao> Slackware has something like : /etc/profilde.d/java5.profile
<jeff_> nn, think it will work?
<nn> jeff_: I did the opposite (backed up the DoM using dd) and was able to sucessfully restore it
<eilker>  people  lets say i am gonna start to scan  computers's telnet ports with nmap, which are beetwen 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.255 , i just wanna scan 23. port, what will the command be ?
<nn> jeff_: tried booting off the USB? I've got neowares
<jeff_> nn, this is good news for me
<jeff_> nn, do you have any hints on this initrd tpart of the process?
<nn> eilker: nmap -P0 -p 10.0.0.0/8
<nn> jeff_: I didnt do initrd, i just built the drivers i needed into the kernel
<jeff_> nn, what image did you have on the Doc, Linux or XPe?
<nn> jeff_: Also, i've got an interesting XPe issue.. my image is busted, but i've got a valid key.. is there some kinda installation media?
<valdez> When using dig on a root level dns server like this dig @ip-of-root-server www.somesite.com  . Should it not respond with the answer to dig then? Because recursion is default?
<nn> jeff_: originally linux, booted off thumbdrive, put linux on
<Elendil> omfg....wtf....linux just doesnt like me or sumthin
<nn> the XPe is busted
<Elendil> linux is a bitchh
<jeff_> nn, lets talk in a private place
<nn> eilker: err nmap -P0 -p 23 10.0.0.0/8
<nn> jeff_: #roses
<jeff_> join #roses
<nn> its my devel chan
<eilker> nn: why 8 ? shouldnt it be 255 ?
<jeff_> join /#roses
<i7ch> heh
<i7ch>  /rtfm
<nn> eilker: /24 in that case :)
<Elendil> Ubuntu is a fucking bitch
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-66-66-21-94.rochester.res.rr.com]  by LjL
<nn> Elendil: odd, it works fine for me.
<Music_Shuffle1> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<inimesekene> help! i installed kiba-dock and now apt complains that it's installed badly and needs to reinstall but can't find the packages so now even when i type sudo aptitude remove kiba-dock i geE: The package kiba-dock needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.t
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jeff_> Elendil, perhaps you need to go back to windoze
<Music_Shuffle1> Way to go LjL...I finally get the command down, and you ban him before I can say it. /Sighhhhhhhhhhhhh
<eilker> nn: what does it mean /8 or /24 ?
<chable> hello
<LjL> Music_Shuffle1: bit too harsh? well, it's annoying when you get a ton of IRC highlights while you're trying to write stuff :P
<nn> eilker: /8 would be 10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255, /24 would be 10.0.0.0 to 10.0.0.255
<Music_Shuffle1> Hahahaha xD
<nn> eilker: it's called a subnet mask
<dreamer> hmm, the weirdest thing, on edgy kubuntu minimal-system (not complpte desktop, but kdm on a server-install) in one accaunt, I can play a dvd with sound, but on another, it doesn't have any sound
<chable> anyone can help me with some partition issues
<i7ch> dreamer, maybe the user is not a member of the alsa group?
<dreamer> i7ch: aah, hmm, how can I change this ?
<eilker> nn: the interval would be between 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.255
<eilker> nn: sorry :) got it
<i7ch> dreamer, enh, i usually do it using the gnome interface or by editing /etc/passwd directory
<Music_Shuffle1> dreamer, System --> Administration --> Users and Groups?
<recon> Does anybody know of a screen video capture app for Linux?
<i7ch> Music_Shuffle1, he's running kubuntu minimal-system
<i7ch> s/directory/directly
<Music_Shuffle1> Just kidding.
<Music_Shuffle1> :D
<carpediem> recon: there are many
<eilker> nn: i wanna learn nmap using, but man pages are about 1000 ...what to do ? any more easier way ?
<recon> carpediem: could you name one that would be suitable for recording a line rider session?
<inimesekene> ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO MANUALLY GET RID OF SOMETHING LIKE KIBA-DOCK AND MAKE APT WORK AGAIN?
<Music_Shuffle1> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<carpediem> recon: what is a line rider session?
<i7ch> dreamer, it looks like in ubuntu it's the "audio" group
<dreamer> Music_Shuffle1: there is no such folder on this install
<dreamer> i7ch: where do I add this ?
<Music_Shuffle1> dreamer, yeah sorry, that's in the GDM one, i7ch pointed out to me that I was being nub again. Ignore what I said.
<dreamer> hehe
<dreamer> i7ch: there is no /etc/passwd
<recon> carpediem: the toy is at http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40255643/ , and an example movie is at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcu8ZdJ2dQo , unofficial updated version at http://www.linerider.ca/2.htm .
<i7ch> dreamer, type groups [username] 
<raghu206> when i press quit button it doesnt give me the list like shutdown,hibernate,restart etc.. it automatically gets logout pls help me
<Skalle_> I have a problem: just now I booted the computer and the screen resolution is 800x600. I can't change it back (to 1024) even in the screen resolution preferences
<i7ch> actually hold on, let's do this in private
<dreamer> i7ch: ok :)
<i7ch> dreamer, can you authetnicate with nickserv?
<greg> Where do i get OpenGL for ubuntu 6.10??
<dreamer> i7ch: hmm, I'm not registered
<i7ch> dreamer, ok then just join #dreamer
<dreamer> ok
<Marshall> howcome after i burned the iso file to a cd or just extracted the iso file and burned it to a cd neither boots when i restart my cd-rom is the first thing that boots then the hard drive does. lil help :-S
<carpediem> recon: that's too damn cool.  I'm sorry, I'm preoccupied with it.
<pwk> hi
<pwk> i got a quick question.. but it doesn't involve ubuntu.. but i hope somebadu can gelp me..
<pwk> i working on a power point for my school
<pwk> i want to put like "6x  to the power of 1...
<pwk> howd i get that power of 1 in power point ?
<recon> carpediem: this happens every single time I ask this question.
<mister_roboto> pwk: you're asking a Power Point question in an Ubuntu suport channel??!
<greg> lol
<pwk> i know..sorry... i didn't know where to go
<recon> pwk: are you using openoffice or powerpoint?
<wceoscar> hey,  when i add this 0=Xgl
<wceoscar> [server-Xgl] 
<wceoscar> name=Xgl server
<wceoscar> command=/usr/bin/Xgl :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo
<wceoscar> flexible=true
<wceoscar>   to  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom  i would like to know how can  save the previews command to the editor.
<KenSentMe> I have a problem with democracy player playing an mp4 videofile. The timeline goes really fast (skips minutes) but no video is to be seen nor can i hear any sound. Someone know a solution?
<pwk> poerpoint.. (office 2003 from ms )
<LjL> Ubotu, tell wceoscar about paste | wceoscar, see the private message from Ubotu
<Everflex> I am installing recordmydesktop, and it sais that i need a newer version of libasound2 than the one from the repositories. The problem is that the newer version is unstable. should i install it?
<omahe> hola
<carpediem> recon: The ones I know of....there is gvidcap (or xvidcap that it's based on).  KScreenCapture.  vncrec or vnc2swf (produces flash animation).....I'm just not sure if any of them are easy to put a sound track to.  The vnc ones I've heard you can using named pipes, but that's far from easy.
<QwertyM> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ubuntu
<QwertyM> :p
<chable> anyone can tell me how do i set up permissions for a partition ?
<recon> carpediem: I can't find gvidcap for my life.
<greg> I have trouble, running DVD on any program , i tryed gxine and vlc... It either shows the warning copy right umble jumble, then stops or, doesnt start at all
<omahe> hola fbc
<fbc> omahe:  hola
<fbc> omahe:  Do you use evolution for mail in ubuntu?
<omahe> bueno estas la primera vez que uso el ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> !dvd | greg
<ubotu> greg: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<frogzoo> greg: have you got libdecss ?
<procyon> hello i am having trouble upgrading my system, initramfs-tools preinstall script is failing
<fbc> omahe: Y como te gusta?
<procyon> anyone have any ideas
<omahe> si esta lindo
<kerik> hey everybody...
<omahe> pero el problemas es que no me reproduce los audios ni videos
<fbc> kerik:  yes?
<ColonelZarkawi> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<omahe> como hago
<frogzoo> !restricted | greg
<ColonelZarkawi> !es
<ubotu> greg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ColonelZarkawi> omahe go to ubuntu-es, thanks
<robdeman> heya all
<kerik> fbc: can you tell me how to make decrypted dvds work in ubuntu?
<greg> alright, thx for the info
<robdeman> install question
<fbc> omahe:  Creo que nos estan botando a #ubuntu-es
<drkm> anyone want to give me and last minute tips before i try to installl ubuntu for the first time
<recon> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ColonelZarkawi> fbc go to ubuntu-es now, thanks
<kerik> drkm: prepare for the easiest install in a lifetime..
<robdeman> Im installing Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server. What is the difference bwteen 'install to harddisk' or 'Install a LAMP server' ?
<nn> robdeman: LAMP == Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<robdeman> n I know
<robdeman> but what is the difference?
<drkm> lol
<frogzoo> robdeman: lamp server sets up apache/mysql/php during the install as extra
<fbc> ColonelZarkawi:  That what I was stating.
<robdeman> Insta;; to harddisk does not install LAMP?
<robdeman> ok
<webmaren> how do i make the sound higher when playing a dvd in ogle?
<robdeman> thats what I want then
<ColonelZarkawi> whatever
<robdeman> does it recognzie RAID's ?
<kerik> drkm: are you just wanting to install a workstation?
<nolimitsoya> robdeman, it might
<fbc> ColonelZarkawi:  How many people here are using evolution for mail?
<fbc> oops..  How many people here are using evolution for mail?
<kerik> drkm: cause I have never done it before and I chose the OEM...30 min later I was done..
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | fbc
<ubotu> fbc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frogzoo> fbc: it's pretty good, why?
<ColonelZarkawi> fbc, it doesn't matter
<ColonelZarkawi> fbc, if you have a problem with evolution, ask your question.
<drkm> kerik: are there different install types?
<robdeman> I have this Server http://www.tyan.com//products/html/gs12b5103_spec.html
<kerik> drkm: yeah....there are the OEM and a server version
<robdeman> any tips for drivers etc?
<webmaren> how do i raise volume in ogle?
<fbc> What do evolution users recommend for spam filtering???
<drkm> kerik: is the difference that server just comes with apache etc as default?
<A3n> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<i7ch> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fbc> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kerik> drkm: I have no experience with the others....I know the server version is text only. If you choose a server install and choose LAMP it will install apache mysql and php
<nolimitsoya> fbc, that also doesnt matter. what matters is how you get spam filtering for your evolution
<nolimitsoya> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<kerik> drkm: but the OEM is the one I am using as a first timer...it works like a breeze
<A3n> fuck , so i cant install Limewire pro ? (http://sales.limewire.com/060625/Jm2BScAy2ZNcE2Utn7akARVQytn7RN7z/)
<nolimitsoya> !language | A3n
<ubotu> A3n: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kerik> drkm: but then again...I am a total newb..
<A3n> ah yes , very very sorry
<drkm> kerik: ahh yeah ok.. i'm going to use oem..
<drkm> kerik thanks
<fbc> nolimitsoya: OK, how do you get spamfiltering into evolution?
<robdeman> hey guys I have a raid mirror (2x 120 GB) .. what partitions hsould I make?
<kerik> drkm: no problem :)
<drkm> ok
<nolimitsoya> fbc, i have no idea :) try the wiki
<drkm> back in however long it takes me to sort out :)
<A3n> is there a safe way to install .rpm's ?
<nolimitsoya> A3n, no
<HumanPrototype> fbc, i think you need to install spamassassin but check that
<kerik> :)
<frogzoo> !alien | A3n
<ubotu> A3n: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, A3n thats not a safe way
<ColonelZarkawi> Dada - Dorina
<kerik> drkm: I am still trying to learn the commands in linux...16 years of DOS and Windows dont help you here ;)
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, A3n thats a way, but a way that should be avioded at all cost
<olaf_b> Hey, what was the command that allows to register and chat on PRIV?
<Music_Shuffle1> Hence the 'but its quite dangerous'.
<fbc> HumanPrototype:  I did but it seemed to do no good after training it against 1124 spam emails. I'm in the process of trying BOGOFILTER, while I findout what really works..
<A3n> k so there is no way i can install limewire pro safely ?
<citriz> question: is there an easy way to make iso's under linux?
<citriz> like, to compress a dir to an iso
<robdeman> also: if my hardware RAID is set to MIRROR, then shoul dit show up as 1 harddrive to Ubuntu installer? Now I am seeing 2 harddrives (/dev/sda and /dev/sdb)
<nolimitsoya> citriz, try mkiso
<HumanPrototype> fbc, i think spamassassin is a service so it will need configuring
<citriz> ok
<citriz> do i apt-get it?
<HumanPrototype> rob, create a partition on each drive of equal size and set it as raid
<A3n> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<HumanPrototype> rob, sorry - that was for robdeman
<citriz> maybe not, it didn't work.
<HumanPrototype> robdeman, , create a partition on each drive of equal size and set it as raid
<fbc> HumanPrototype:  I can't wait for evolution to have a built-in bayesian with 'spam' and 'not spam' buttons like thinderbird for us noobs.
<nolimitsoya> A3n, please talk to the bot using /msg or /query
<citriz> brett@brett-desktop:~$ mkiso
<citriz> bash: mkiso: command not found
<olaf_b> Hey, what was the command that allows to register and chat on PRIV?
<citriz> register: /msg nickserv register <password>
<omahe> are here somebady tha speak spanish
<omahe> ?
<nolimitsoya> citriz, 'sudo apt-get install mkisofs && man mkisofs'
<nolimitsoya> !es | omahe
<ubotu> omahe: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Trixsey> Guys, why can't I screenshoot movies?
<nolimitsoya> Trixsey, tried scrot?
<J03> Because it uses a graphic overlay
<J03> i think.
<ColonelZarkawi> Trixsey, I can screenshot movies if I pause them first
<Trixsey> nolimitsoya no
<fbc> fbc:  I'm a liux noob, but I'm really starting to like it alot.. except for poor wireless support at times. I wish manufacturers would make drivers like they do for winbloz.
<Trixsey> oh
<Trixsey> hm
<J03> So its the grfx card that displays it.
<J03> Not ubuntu.
<greg> I installed a bunch of stuff, and now i cant even run any 3d games, they just black flicker of screen and dont start, is there a system restore or something? :(
<fbc> HumanPrototype:   I'm a liux noob, but I'm really starting to like it alot.. except for poor wireless support at times. I wish manufacturers would make drivers like they do for winbloz.
<nolimitsoya> greg, no, there isnt
<J03> Does anyone know of a good PHP Editor for ubuntu?
<fbc> HumanPrototype: AS you cna see I'm an IRC noob as well..
<greg> I was orginally trying to make it so i can get better then .5fps in supertuxkart
<Music_Shuffle1> greg, a really good reason to only install a couple packages at a time =/
<nn> how do i turn off the stupid automounter stuffs?
<citriz> i think i installed mkisof
<fabsys> someone have one idee for this compilation problem ? (http://fr.pastebin.ca/274346)
<A3n> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<wceoscar> how can i run xgl-server?
<A3n> k
<Music_Shuffle1> nn, couldn't you just remove the drives from /etc/fstab to stop them from automounting?
<nolimitsoya> wceoscar, go to #ubuntu-glx
<greg> >< no one was helping me with my open gl, so i had to wing it
<nn> Music_Shuffle1: they're not in there :)
<greg> guess i winged wrong
<nn> Music_Shuffle1: it's probably hotplug doing it
<citriz> aren't they cracking down on limewire network users?
<nolimitsoya> greg, whats your graphics card?
<nn> but it irritates teh crap out of me
<Music_Shuffle1> nn, wait, what is what doing?
<Trixsey> streaming video over the network (from windows server to ubuntu) doesn't seem to work for me either
<Music_Shuffle1> (It might relate to something I -want- to do)
<greg> nvidia 5900
<Trixsey> I have to download them first :/
<nolimitsoya> !nvidia | greg
<ubotu> greg: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nn> Music_Shuffle1: "something" keeps mounting my phone's harddrive every time i get near my computer
<Music_Shuffle1> nn, rofl! Ok, then no, its not anything I wanted to be able to do. xd
<nolimitsoya> nn, shut off bluetooth on your phone
<dabaR> nn: gnome-volume-manager
<Music_Shuffle1> Well, he might WANT Bluetooth >.>
<nn> dabaR: Eh? :)
<nn> nolimitsoya: yea, i kinda need that or i cant talk to people
<fbc> citriz:  if they are just use port 80 for UDP. Network administrators rarely block UDP on port 80.
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle1, then he will have tolive with the fact that everyone can mount his phone :)
<nn> it only works with a headset
<Music_Shuffle1> Hehe
<citriz> hm
<nolimitsoya> nn, can you necrypt it?
<Music_Shuffle1> Ok. My turn to have a question.
<nolimitsoya> *encrypt
<A3n> so for limewire i need multiverse and java
<Music_Shuffle1> Does Ubuntu flip out if you hotswap hard rdrive?
<nn> nolimitsoya: it's only to things it's peered with before
<Music_Shuffle1> A3n, yeah.
<citriz> hm. i just set up frostwire, and it doesnt show a user interface.. just a blank window
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle1, no, hotswaping is fine
<Music_Shuffle1> As long as its secondary drive?S
<Music_Shuffle1> drives**
<frogzoo> citriz: did you install java?
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle1, provided you controller and drives supports hotswaping, youre in the green
<J03> Anyone? Good PHP Editors?
<nolimitsoya> *your
<citriz> java should be installed
<ColonelZarkawi> J03, emacs
<citriz> let me check
<J03> Ok :D
<citriz> well im running azureus just fine
<citriz> thats java correct?
<J03> Well, i was acctually looking for somthing like dreamweaver. is eMacs like that?
<Music_Shuffle1> I have a 320 main drive that will always be attached, I want to be able to..shut down, and cold swap harddrives into slots 2-4 pretty much.
<Music_Shuffle1> Will it autorecognize on boot?
<Trixsey> I don't like emacs :p
<A3n> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<georove1> I like bluefish for PHP
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle1, you might have to reconfigure fstab unless you mount by uuid
<Trixsey> Takes too much of an effort setting it up to ones own liking
<synic1> .
<A3n> how do i check if i have multiverse or not?
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle1, ifnone of that made any sense, dont get into it ;)
<ColonelZarkawi> J03, HAHAHAHA emacs is nothing like Dreamweaver no!!!!
<synic1> .
<boston`> hello
<citriz> why use dreamweaver?
<J03> lol :( oh
<Music_Shuffle1> Lol. No no, I got it...except...its the 'how' that I'm unclear on for fixing fstab.
<fabsys> someone have one idee for this compilation problem ? (http://fr.pastebin.ca/274346)
<J03> because i like dreamweaver!
<ColonelZarkawi> citriz, ask J03, he uses dreamweaver
<fbc> J03:  try NVU...
<fabsys> plz
<citriz> lol
<georove1> can anyone help with keyboard config?
<J03> fbc: I was just downloading that :P
<citriz> i used to use it.. i was a webdesigner for a company for a couple years
<Music_Shuffle1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ColonelZarkawi> citriz, is good
<J03> can you do PHP Wit it?
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle1, you have tomake sure your devices always match your fstab. if you move a device itll have a diffrent "label", fex.
<citriz> too simple for me. even then i had the all code setting on
<J03> hmm...
<A3n> J03: you can php with text-editor lol
<J03> I wonder if Wine works with DreamWeaver..
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle1, say you mount hda as /. if you move hda to primare slave, its now hdb. that will cause headache
<synic1> ctrl-J
<J03> Yes, but i like the coloured text :D
<nolimitsoya> *primary
<citriz> try it J03
<J03> I will do :D
<citriz> you could get a text editor which colors your syntax
<fbc> J03:  Great! It's not all the stuff that dreamweaver is, however if you've used dreamweaver you can probably work your way around NVU. NVU really has a long way to go as far as usability and feature compared to Dreamweaver.
<A3n> so you want dreamweaver just because it colours your text ?
<georove1> how do I get an Apple Pro KB to work- specifically the quote keys. I have to hit the key 2x, but bash does not like the char that results
<Music_Shuffle1> nolimitsoya, hda will always be primary master, its just the secondary-tertiary drives that I'll be switching out as they fill up.
<ColonelZarkawi>  J03 emacs supports syntax highlighting
<fbc> J03:  Worse case scenario I've heard of people running dreamweaver under wine.
<J03> Yeah
<J03> I've just got wine.
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle1, i was explaining the principle. adapt it
<citriz> wose case ^
<J03> Well, ive just got linux ^^
<citriz> J03 try Scream
<Music_Shuffle1> Right. So it won't just automount and be all happy.
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle1, yes itwill. or might.
<J03> Ok.
<J03> Its that in synaptic?
<citriz> i mean screem
<itch^> Hello guys. Can somebody give me hand with a problem regading a kernel compilation. Each time i try to complile the kernel, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36286/
<Music_Shuffle1> Hmm.  But if it doesn't, I need to tinker with the fstab setup?
<VividHazE> Hey what command do I type into a terminal to get it to tell me my kernel version?
<georove1> vivid- trey uname
<synic1> df
<fbc> J03:  Well, I've just converted over from Xp to Ubuntu, and I like it better. However not being able to find suitable replacements for a few of my favorite apps is a little disconcerting, but you will eventually figure out work arounds like I did. However, it's really nice to be free from microsoft.
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle1, if you mount by uuid right now things will get messy if you replace a drive. the new drive wont mount.
<VividHazE> uname just says "Linux"
<georove1> sorry- uname -a
<Music_Shuffle1> I see UUID's in the fstab, but I dunno if they're being mounted by it, or if they're just being recognized with UUID's appended.
<A3n> where do i get multiverse repositorie or see if i have it already,
<A3n> ?*
<J03> Yeah - I just installed ubuntu todya.
<J03> *today
<A3n> i dont see it in synaptic
<citriz> J03
<J03> Yes?
<citriz> install beryl :)
<J03> Ok.
<Music_Shuffle1> A3n, its under 'Repositories'
<J03> lol
<EdsipeR> beryl rocks
<Music_Shuffle1> Edgy or Dapper?
<citriz> beryl svn
<citriz> with 3d world
<citriz> its sick.
<VividHazE> Sweet thanks georovel
<A3n> Music_Shuffle1: k
<georove1> ur welcome vivd
<itch^> Hello guys. Can somebody give me hand with a problem regarding a kernel compilation. Each time i try to complile the kernel, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36286/
<J03> http://www.beryl-project.org/ ?
<J03> Is that it?
<citriz> yeah hold on J03
<J03> ok
<honzik> je mon provozovat hosting pes wi-fi???
<syock> I thought latest Compiz is better?
<citriz> i havent tried the latest compiz
<Music_Shuffle1> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<A3n> Music_Shuffle1:"Ubuntu 6.06 LTS BackPorts" ?
<J03> Is beryl graphicly intensive?
<Music_Shuffle1> A3n, you're in Dapper or Edgy?
<EdsipeR> J03, add this to your sources list
<dcordes> anybody able to play counterstrike source on wine?
<nolimitsoya> J03, everything is relative. id say no
<Music_Shuffle1> If you're in Edgy, just check every box.
<EdsipeR> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<citriz> kindof
<glxdead> I just ran the upgrade tool in ubuntu Dapper for the first time, and when I rebooted Xorg couldn't find the nvidia module :(...
<J03> k :D
<Music_Shuffle1> If in Daper, just add every possible combination of checkboxes.
<citriz> lol
<Music_Shuffle1> s/Daper/Dapper
<EdsipeR> apt-get install beryl
<A3n> Music_Shuffle1: dapper
<EdsipeR> and then like normal users run 'beryl-manager'
<Music_Shuffle1> Then use 'Add' and add every combination not already there.
<dreamer> hmm, amarok won't give an icon in the taskbar when it's 'closed' aka minimalised, also, on one account no program shoms up in the taskbar, when in a different account they do
<A3n> Music_Shuffle1: you mean all ?
<Music_Shuffle1> Yeh.
<georove1> can anyone help getting a keyboard to type quotes properly? i get  if I type the key 2x, but bash does not recognize that as a double quote
<glxdead> I was using nvidia-glx and it is still installed. There is nothing in /usr/X11R6/lib/nvidia
<fbc> georove1:  what language are you using?
<J03> EdsipeR: I get: W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<glxdead> any ideas?
<citriz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<georove1> english
<nolimitsoya> georove1, whats your layout? on my swedish keyboard " is shift+2
<georove1> I think ;)
<georove1> layout is alternative internamtional
<jokoon> I'm currently trying to copy several files in my quake3 dir, but I can't do if I'm not root, is there some thing I can do to "unlock" temporarily these directory ?
<honzik> You can link for my in Czech languages?
<nolimitsoya> !root | jokoon
<ubotu> jokoon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<glxdead> Was that forum link for me? It says to use the nvidia installer instead of ubuntu packages. Does nvidia-glx not work anymore?
<georove1> I using an Apple Pro USB keyboard
<GenNMX> jokoon: Copy TO or copy FROM? I find it odd your Quake 3 directory would be inaccessible to anyone except root.
<georove1> but a generic PS2 kb had the same issue
<jokoon> copy to GenNMX
<The_Ace> Hi has anyone had any trouble getting an ip-address using feisty herd 1 and networkmanager on any ethernet device?
<dreamer> I don't get a amarok icon in the system tray in kubuntu 6.10
<GenNMX> jokoon: Then that makes sense. Yeah, sudo.
<J03> Pastebin dowsnt work?
<jokoon> so sudo nautilus ?
<A3n> after adding multiverse rep i can download java ?
<A3n> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<honzik> I am must configure in english, becuse anything programs functions properly in czech languages
<Sp4rKy> hi
<GenNMX> jokoon: You could also do "sudo chown -R yourusername quakedirectory"
<frogzoo> is beryl on edgy recommended/stable ?
<Sp4rKy> please, i need some help with vsftpd configuration
<J03> oh
<J03> it does :D
<jokoon> and to "re-lock" it ?
<Kanafani> I'm having a serious problem with video codecs... I can't watch any videos. VLC and Mplayer crashes, while Xine claims that i lack xvid codecs.
<frogzoo> dreamer: there's an amarok option to show in systray
<Sp4rKy> i want anonymous login is chrooted in the homedir of the foo1 user
<Kanafani> Which i don't.
<Sp4rKy> how can i do ?
<nolimitsoya> jokoon, the same, butwith root instead of your username
<nolimitsoya> jokoon, dont do it though
<GenNMX> jokoon: Why do you want only root to be accessible?
<frogzoo> !restricted | Kanafani
<ubotu> Kanafani: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nolimitsoya> jokoon, use sudo and cp to copy files
<svip> :< What is the C documentation man page package called?
<jokoon> GenNMX I don't know if I need root, I just want to use nautilus insteal of typing sudo cp for every file I wan to to copy there
<jokoon> instead*
<dreamer> frogzoo: well, it says it's not going to be closed but it will leave it's icon in the systray, but it doesn't also, I don't get any programs in the taskbar when they are started ( but I do an another account, though on that one amarok also doesn't give a systray icon
<GenNMX> jokoon: Then keep it owned by your username, I doubt it needs root ownership
<jokoon> it is in /usr/local
<rambo3> jokoon,  -R or  * or  -d with copy
<svip> Anyone?
<ColonelZarkawi> svip, glibc-doc
<ColonelZarkawi> svip, is the C library documentation
<dreamer> frogzoo: the 'show tray icon" is checked
<ColonelZarkawi> svip, there is also a glibc-doc-reference package
<elfreakz> how to install tar.gz?
<ColonelZarkawi> elfreakz, tar xvzf tar.gz
<Jayrom> is there anyone here would could help me with Freesco?
<georove1> jayrom- ask
<elfreakz> ColonelZarkawi, what do u mean by tar xvzf tar.gz
<edwardsNdallas> anyone know how to partition several drives for ubuntu raid 5???
<Faintofhearts> I'm having a bit of trouble.
<ColonelZarkawi> elfreakz, ?
<Jayrom> I'm trying to get a second nic running on my freesco box but i can't get it to work
<ColonelZarkawi> elfreakz, you asked how to install tar.gz, I told you how to decompress them first
<Faintofhearts> I have finally figured out how to properly install Quake 3 demo, but it is so choppy I can't run it properly.
<A3n> umuntu ngumuntu ngabantu
<ColonelZarkawi> elfreakz, decompress and extract
<Faintofhearts> Anyone know what is going on?
<georove1> is it ISA or PCI
<Jayrom> i have a admtek nic but i need a freesco driver for it, where can i get a compiled module?
<Jayrom> its pci
<elfreakz> ColonelZarkawi, the file name should excatly the same?
<ColonelZarkawi> elfreakz, which file name
<elfreakz> ColonelZarkawi, how if i extract it by right click? then what should i do?
<Sp4rKy> please, i need some help with vsftpd configuration
<georove1> on my box I used ISA cards and had to use DOS to configure them
<ColonelZarkawi> elfreakz, right click where? it depends on your desktop environement. AFAIK there is an utility called fileroller in gnome to handle such files
<georove1> PCU shoud be pretttier
<georove1> *PCI
<A3n> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Faintofhearts> Can someone help me?
<elfreakz> ColonelZarkawi, i extract it, but cant see any setup file?
<Faintofhearts> I am having some issues running Quake 3 Arena's demo.
<VMT2007> My SATA controller is a VIA VT8237; does Ubuntu support it?
<VMT2007> And yes it's onboard
<A3n> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<ColonelZarkawi> elfreakz, setup file? like setup.exe in windows?
<dcordes> i get an error while trying to apt-get remove vmware-player -> Stopping VMware services: [everrything done except of]  Virtual ethernet [...]  failed. how can i make apt-get be able to stop that service?
<elfreakz> ColonelZarkawi, yeah... the .gz file now in desktop
<keithhhhh> Does anyone know how to use DVGRAB and send the file to another drive (hda2) ??
<Jayrom> I also have a pci davicom nic, so if theres a driver availeble i could use thatone instead
<ColonelZarkawi> elfreakz, dude try to do it from an xterm or gnome-terminal. Installing tar.gz files from the GUI is a pain in the a...
<Faintofhearts> So no one can help me?
<VMT2007> why would you try to compile anything with the GUI?
<Jayrom> i tried them both
<georove1> that may be easier,
<elfreakz> ColonelZarkawi, any web i can refer, im 2 days with ubuntu, i dont know anything
<Jayrom> it doesn't work either
<VMT2007> elfreakz, you couldn't find it on apt?
<keithhhhh> Does anyone know how to use DVGRAB and send the file to another drive (hda2) ??
<VMT2007> not me
<Jayrom> georove1? any suggestions?
<SmashCat> Hello, trying Ubuntu for the first time (Fedora/Redhat user) Is there a site somewhere that I can use to find the available packages? apt-get doesn't have any options to search for anything (yum, the package manager  on FC/RH can do searches)
<Sp4rKy> does anyone can help me with vsftpd anonymous configuration ?
<elfreakz> VMT2007, what should i type in terminal?
<VMT2007> good question I'm an fbsd man.
<georove1> did you use the DOS setup to config the cards for interrupts and such?
<A3n> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Jayrom> I don't have it, is PCI. The card get's it interrupts and stuff but freesco says: unknow vendor and unknown card
<ColonelZarkawi> elfreakz, try this dude https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jayrom> so I searched on the internet for the vendor-id
<ColonelZarkawi> elfreakz, and remember the command to extract the tar.gz file: tar xvzf
<Jayrom> and found the card type
<georove1> jayrom - can you switch it into a generic mode?
<ColonelZarkawi> elfreakz, and don't extract files in Desktop, is messy, use another directory
<VMT2007> you don't use the -?
<ColonelZarkawi> elfreakz, tmp or something
<Jayrom> how should i do that?
<citriz> could anyone help me with mkisof?
<dcordes> anybody on my apt-get remove vmware-player issue?
<georove1> I note sure with PCI. My freesco hardware is ancient :(
<SmashCat> Anyone? Is there a site with a searchable list of packages available for Ubuntu?
<VMT2007> SmashCat
<VMT2007> http://www.google.com/linux
<VMT2007> check that
<ColonelZarkawi> SmashCat, packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> SmashCat: packages.ubuntu.com
<VMT2007> that works :P
<SmashCat> ColonelZarkawi: Thanks!
<ColonelZarkawi> SmashCat, you are welcome dude
<Faintofhearts> Want to help me next? :P
<ultm8> hey folks what the equivalent to konqueror?
<ColonelZarkawi> ultm8, equivalent where
<carpediem> ultm8: for web, firefox, for disk, nautilus.
<Faintofhearts> I need help getting Quake 3 to run smoothly.
<Faintofhearts> Anyone care to help?
<carpediem> ultm8: gnome doesn't take the "one tool to rule them all" approach that KDE takes.
<georove1> Jayrom look at http://bakskuru.se/fredrik/freesco/nics.html
<VMT2007> kde. lol
<SmashCat> Installer looked nice, being able to use the desktop as it installed from the live CD, but the file partitioning utils didn't give any useful options (no way to create a RAID, so it's currently only using one disk - wondered why it was so slow!)
<VMT2007> wait a minute
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, sorry got disconnected, how to install the .gz file?
<VMT2007> is it a source distribution?
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, talking to me?
<georove1> still looking for help with keyboard model/layout and typing quotes
<VMT2007> yes
<VMT2007> open up your terminal program
<khermans> anyone know hwy WPA2 is not an option in NetworkManager, but WPA is?
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, hmm i think so... i did extract it, and run the programme and it works.. but how to install it properly?
<VMT2007> oh, as in putting it in the menus?
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, ok already open terminal
<VMT2007> wait wait
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, yeah but should i put the folder on desktop to ubuntu partition?
<VMT2007> wait wait
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, alright
<tehdon> Hello all
<VMT2007> give me an example of the file tree
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, u mean where is that .gz location?
<georove1> ?help
<VMT2007> are the directories you extracted named "usr" "bin" "etc" and such?
<marcio> hi
<marcio> i need integrar apache with TurboGears
<marcio> pless
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, no there's no such directories
<tehdon> Does anybody know if the Trident XP4 xorg drivers support any 3d accel yet?
<VMT2007> elfreakz
<VMT2007> get a directory listing of that directory
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, i wanted to install flock-0.7.8.en-US.linux-i686.tar.gz
<VMT2007> and put it in pastebin.com
<VMT2007> wait, aren't you in the UK?
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, no im not in UK or US
<VMT2007> ah
<VMT2007> alright
<dfgas__> ok with a share over the network i see i can list something in list or icons, how would i view as thumbnails
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, im new, just 2 days with ubuntu, how should i get the directory listing?
<VMT2007> hmm
<VMT2007> wait one second
<VMT2007> okay
<eLfReaKz2> ?
<tehdon> Is there anyone running Trident drivers in xorg?
<VMT2007> let me download it
<VMT2007> one minute
<eLfReaKz2> ok
<A3n> yesss limewire pro workz
<jokoon> thank you all for helping me :)
<jokoon> hello ZEN2
<eimajenthat> Hi, I've got an mpg video file where the audio works, but the video doesn't in Totem.  I can't tell what video codec it's using, but I have gstreamer bad, gstreamer ugly, and gstreamer pitfdll, and w32codecs, any other recommendations to get this thing to play?
<VMT2007> hmm
<VMT2007> it looks like it comes pretty much ready to run
<VMT2007> but
<VMT2007> you want to install it system-wide
<ColonelZarkawi> eimajenthat, with gstreamer it will never work. gstreamer is just useless. Have you tried totem-xine?
<eLfReaKz2> yea
<VMT2007> hmm
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, like proper install in the programme files like in xp
<edwardsNdallas> b
<VMT2007> typically i'd suggest compiling it
<VMT2007> but this doesn't appear to be open source
<ColonelZarkawi> eimajenthat, totem-gstreamer should never been released. Is the probably one of the worst packages ever released with ubuntu
<eimajenthat> ColonelZarkawi: I've thought about it.  I've used Xine-ui before, and found the playback to be good, though the interface confused me
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, yea maybe its still new?
<ironfroggy> im having some.. interesting CUPS problems. certain operations (putting a job on hold or cancelling it, https requests to the frontend) are causing the cups server to lock up and i have to restart it manually.
<ColonelZarkawi> eimajenthat, with totem-xine you have the totem interface combined with the stability of xine codecs
<ironfroggy> does anyone know where i could even look for any logs that would give me a hint about this?
<ColonelZarkawi> eimajenthat, you should give it a try, If that doesn't work either (what I doubt) you have plenty of alternatives: mplayer, vlc, etc.
<VMT2007> oh it is open source
<gav616> i am a linux newbie, need alittle help in installing.
<SmashCat> Can I just check something? Is "Edgy" (that I'm using here) a cut down version of Debian or something? Loads of packages are missing, and there's no package at all with basic stuff like mkraid! It seems like this distro is focussed on first-time desktop users? Is this right?
<eimajenthat> ColonelZarkawi: Thanks for the heads up.  What packages do I need to be reasonably confident any given media file will play in totem-xine?
<eLfReaKz2> VMT2007, what should i do ?
<TheGateKeeper> gav616, your specific question is?
<ColonelZarkawi> I don't use totem-xine myself (just mplayer) but there is a libxine-extracodecs package maybe you need to install it, if not done by default by totem-gstreamer
<jordanau> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eimajenthat> ColonelZarkawi: Can xine use w32codecs?
<nn> can linux kernel do 'splice' mounts? Such that i have my 1Tb NAS mounted on /media/joseph/, i want to splice mount /media/joseph/audio-mpeg/ on /media/audio-mpeg ?
<ColonelZarkawi> eimajenthat, sorry dude I am not sure. I know mplayer can use w32codecs
<gav616> am using Ubuntu 6.06.. and when i boot with it and click install.. it goes to a blank screen and does nothing... i have a sata
<ironfroggy> nn: couldnt that just be a symlink?
<Darkster2> What is the minimum RAM required for Ubuntu?
<nn> eimajenthat: I believe so.. either xine or toem, i forget which
<nn> ironfroggy: Preferably not
<VMT2007> it doesn't look like something one would install systemwide
<VMT2007> however
<ramzes039> witam
<ironfroggy> nn: any particular reason why not?
<eimajenthat> ColonelZarkawi: S'ok, thanks for the tips, I'll go RTFM on the w32codecs matter
<eLfReaKz> hmmm
<VMT2007> you could extract it to say, /usr/local
<ramzes039> ja uywam indowsa
<Darkster2> What is the minimum RAM required for Ubuntu?
<benny_> Darkster2: 128 with xdm
<stepanstas> hey guys
<VMT2007> Darkster2, 256 with gnome
<nn> ironfroggy: dealing with some particularly stupid software that does crazy stuff with symlinks
<Darkster2> And 64 afte instal?
<jordanau> what is the best way to get wmv files working?
<VMT2007> although that's MINIMAL.
<benny_> Darkster2: I thinks o
<eLfReaKz> VMT2007, how do i extract it too /usr/local?
<VMT2007> and desktop environments love to hog memory
<VMT2007> eLfReaKz,
<VMT2007> easy
<Darkster2> Just checking, I am installing it on a low end computer for someone
<VMT2007> go to the console
<VMT2007> wait
<benny_> Darkster2: you may want to use ratpoison :)
<VMT2007> hmm
<stepanstas> quick question: im on the java plug-in page, how do i download and install the plugin's (they are in .bin form)
* A3n loves Ubuntu
<VMT2007> you would have to put it in the PATH
<benny_> Darkster2: doesnt look fancy, but does what it should do :)
<A3n> stepandstas:you dont, you have synaptic for packages :p
<VMT2007> and that's something I can't help with since it's a pain to do it system-wide
<A3n> stepanstas: *
<nn> ironfroggy: i suppose i can just export each directory via NFS then mount them
<eLfReaKz> VMT2007, nevermind then
<VMT2007> someone else could help you though
<stepanstas> A3n: is that something i have to download?
<ColonelZarkawi> brb
<A3n> stepanstas: you want java right?
<VMT2007> however
<stepanstas> A3n: yes
<VMT2007> flock doesn't need to be installed
<gav616> any 1 got any idears?
<A3n> !java | stepanstas
<ubotu> stepanstas: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<benny_> hm, anybody out there with an ATI Radeon and a SiS Mainboard ???
<VMT2007> if you're the only person who is going to use it
<eLfReaKz> VMT2007, so i can just put it anyway and run it?
<VMT2007> just leave it in your user area
<barosl> any good post-it program for KDE?
<stepanstas> A3n: thanks
<VMT2007> and make a shortcut to it on the desktop if you wish
<eLfReaKz> VMT2007, alright thanks :)
<benny_> did anybody of yours ever run fglrx ??
<benny_> do you hate it :) ?
<stepanstas> A3n: i feel dumb yet again
<A3n> stepanstas: in other words you need to open synaptic package manager in system => administration => synaptic, click on repositories and add multiverse
<eLfReaKz> VMT2007, do u know about upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10? will it effect my install application? do i have to download and install my application again?
<A3n> stepanstas: i just installed java 10 minutes ago lol
<VMT2007> oh boy
<VMT2007> i don't even use ubuntu yet, man
<VMT2007> i know about linux in general
<eLfReaKz> owh
<VMT2007> and freebsd.
<stepanstas> A3n: ohh, so im not alone :)
<A3n> stepanstas: after you added multiverse you can just use "search" to find java-jre5 and java sdk
<eLfReaKz> anybody know if i upgrade ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 will it effect my install application?
<A3n> stepanstas: :p
<stepanstas> A3n: thanks a lot man
<A3n> stepanstas: np
<stepanstas> A3n: appreasiate it
<VMT2007> eLfReaKz,
<gav616> i wanna try Ubuntu 6.06.. but i get just a blacnk screen when trying to install from boot
<ColonelZarkawi> eLfReaKz, be carefull with the upgrade, edgy is known to break some things, so don't upgrade until is absoltely necessary.
<nn> Updated mirror ubuntu/edgy from us.archive.ubuntu.com at christine/ubuntu/edgy in 849 seconds.. yay
<ColonelZarkawi> absolutely
<mnoir> eLfReaKz: yes - it will prolly upgrade them...
<VMT2007> you mean if you upgrade to a newer version, your installed applications will no longer work?
<A3n> umuntu ngumuntu ngabantu
<eLfReaKz> ColonelZarkawi, like edgy is still beta?
<VMT2007> that's probable in many cases
<nn> my edgy works lovely :P
<ColonelZarkawi> eLfReaKz, no but was/is a problematic release... too many issues to be called a stable release
<nolimitsoya> eLfReaKz, edgy has been the stable release for quite some time now
<dirle> :)
<nolimitsoya> ColonelZarkawi, not by a longshot
<ColonelZarkawi> eLfReaKz, it seems edgy has less issues if installed from scratch. but for upgrades from dapper you could have some troubles
<eLfReaKz> wow there's too many result about edgy, 1 say not stable, 1 say stable
<killown> anyone know what do dec server 700?
<FireInTheAttic> wassup
<VMT2007> eh, just go the gentoo path and compile everything.
<VMT2007> kidding.
<dirle> so far.. it seem stable for me <-noob
<eLfReaKz> ColonelZarkawi, so its like i need to fresh install everything.. not upgrading method?
<ramzes039> http://video.google.pl/videoplay?docid=4270744430057967399&q=maluch
<ColonelZarkawi> eLfReaKz, is *stable* what I mean there are a lot of issues for people who upgrades
<gav616> any 1 help me..or shall i go to forums for newbies?
<VMT2007> don't get it, why do people use gentoo?
<FireInTheAttic> haha 966 ppl
<FireInTheAttic> and 0 ops
<nolimitsoya> !ask | gav616
<ubotu> gav616: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ColonelZarkawi> eLfReaKz, try to search the forums for other experiences, it depends on what you want to do. In my case edgy broke a lot of usability stuff
<gav616> i have twice
<FireInTheAttic> prolly quitea few who didnt opup
<dirle> got my printer to work.. eventualy.. and I find the solution to be one that it is very hard to find
<A3n> are there like ubuntu cons ?
<eLfReaKz> ColonelZarkawi, alright will do
<ColonelZarkawi> eLfReaKz, e.g. true type fonts in gnome-terminal (bug is filled in the ubuntu bug tracker)
<zorro_> anyone got problems with evolution after installing automatix?
<FireInTheAttic> wth is ubuntu
<A3n> hmm, probably in afrika
<eLfReaKz> ColonelZarkawi, understand :)
<nolimitsoya> !automatix | zorro_
<ubotu> zorro_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<VMT2007> FireInTheAttic: yeah but that doesn't mean there won't be an asskicking when trolls popup
<VMT2007> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<VMT2007> :)
<nolimitsoya> i dont know why people insist on using this stupid junk. why on earth id you, zorro_?
<nolimitsoya> *did
<eLfReaKz> what is a good application for download manager?
<FireInTheAttic> trolls ?  like who
<ColonelZarkawi> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<FireInTheAttic> im bored
<nolimitsoya> eLfReaKz, wget
<nn> speaking of contributing to ubuntu, i need to get GPG set up so i can upload my damn CoolKey/CAC stuff
<ColonelZarkawi> (don't use automatix, is evil)
<A3n> FireInTheAttic: get ubuntu
<zorro_> I agree, it seem to break more than it fixes
<gav616> will the blank screen be caused by me having SATA?
<A3n> FireInTheAttic: you lazy windows user
<A3n> :p
<FireInTheAttic> what IS ubuntu ?
<zorro_> ubuntu works well on a old p2
<A3n> !ubuntu | FireInTheAttic
<VMT2007> !ubuntu | FireInTheAttic
<ubotu> FireInTheAttic: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<dirle> can I copy files from a ntsf partition to another?
<nn> zorro_: Ubuntu works well on my phone too :)
* {w00t} is away (Back To Real Life)
<FireInTheAttic> ah linux
<A3n> duh
<nn> zorro_: 400mhz StrongARM w 64mb ram
<FireInTheAttic> i didnt know !
<FireInTheAttic> dont duh me
<gav616> k off to forum.. ppl dont answer me :( ..
<nn> tho fwiw, it's not officially ubuntu, but rather a locally built :)
<FireInTheAttic> this chan had the most ppl
<nolimitsoya> gav616, couse noone saw your quaetion
<VMT2007> it's linux for people who aren't very...
<nolimitsoya> *question
<gav616> ive asked 3 times
<VMT2007> proficient
<A3n> umuntu ngumuntu ngabantu
<FireInTheAttic> i use windows
<A3n> we noticed
<gav616> about a blank screen .. is it caused by sata?
<eLfReaKz> how do i uninstall application?
<VMT2007> i use CentOS
<nolimitsoya> gav616, youll have to be more specific
<FireInTheAttic> i havent tried anything else
<VMT2007> FireInTheAttic: try ubuntu :P
<Faintofhearts> Anyone think they can help me with getting Quake 3 to run smoothly?
<gav616> i insteat cd.. boot the cd.. click install.live.. and it goes to a blacnk screen and does nothing
<zorro_> vmt2007 ++
<nolimitsoya> gav616, try safe graphics
<nolimitsoya> gav616, if that doesnt work, use the alternate cd
<dirle> can I copy ntfs files to another ntfs partition with ubuntu file broweser and not having issues?
<VMT2007> zorro_?
<cmweb> How do i saet my box up for ssh?
<gav616> ohhh ya.. ive been trying buslogic. boot stuff..
<Faintofhearts> Please someone help me ;_;
<nolimitsoya> gav616, also, dont start to assume anything without basis. just ask and let other do the speculating
<zorro_> ubuntu is for people who...what are u doing here then?
<gav616> right.. ill try wot u say one by one..
<nolimitsoya> zorro_, this is for techincal support
<VMT2007> i finished it.
<gav616> soo safe graphics first.. ty
<FireInTheAttic> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b52/WarChildAdlin/c2d67d04-1.jpg?t=1165775544
<VMT2007> FireInTheAttic, Google uses Ubuntu on their servers
<eLfReaKz> how do i uninstall application?
<dirle> can I copy ntfs files to another ntfs partition with ubuntu file browser and not having issues?
<Faintofhearts> Looking for help getting Q3demo to run properly.
<VMT2007> albeit a modified version called "Goobuntu"
<edwardsNdallas> anyone know how to set up a RAID on ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> dirle, did we talk you through ntfs yesterday?
<dirle> nope
<cmweb> google really used ubuntu
<A3n> VMT2007: they do?
<cmweb> ?
<VMT2007> yeah
<A3n> VMT2007: nice...
<dirle> this is me first day here :)
<nolimitsoya> dirle, writing to ntfs is experimental and should be avoided, but can be done with ntfs-3g
<FireInTheAttic> mine too
<A3n> this is my first week here
<jtickle> got a problem with openoffice on edgy:  I've installed openoffice, sun-java-1.5, and libjava-mysql, and oobase refuses to see that the mysql JDBC driver is there... any ideas?
<cmweb> sweet
<VMT2007> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goobuntu
<blekos> hello, i got a dual boot laptop. Unfortunately i gave linux too little of free space. I have also installed a vmware (XP 3gb) and a couple of apps I like. Is it possible to take a backup of everything and put it on a new bigger parttion?
<jtickle> have also tried changing the classpath to point to that driver, to no avail
<zorro_> anyone tried to write to ntfs partition, I tried with some tweaking but didn't work even half way
<nolimitsoya> blekos, yes
<blekos> or even better can I resize the current partitions?
<dirle> what's ntfs-3g?
<VMT2007> A3n, Google's a pretty big contributor to the Ubuntu project from what I hear
<nolimitsoya> dirle, its a driver that in the edgy repos. sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<cmweb> any way, any one got an answer to my probelm
<nolimitsoya> dirle, then mount the partitions with -t ntfs-3g
<mc44> VMT2007: they use it on desktops not servers, but anyhoo
<Acu> I have a broadcom wireless card in a dell laptop - I have just upgraded the kernel to 2.6.18 which is suposedly "unpruned" and have the corresponding drivers built in - how should I install the wireless card?
<dirle> will try it out.. ty nolmit
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | Acu
<ubotu> Acu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blekos> nolimi, that means I have to create a new partition install ubuntu and then "install" the backup right?
<dirle> *nolimit
<VMT2007> oh, i thought they used it on their clusters
<cmweb> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nolimitsoya> dirle, be aware that it is experimental - as i said - and dataloss is ascenario...
<Faintofhearts> Someone help me please.
<nolimitsoya> !ask | Faintofhearts
<ubotu> Faintofhearts: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FireInTheAttic> help with what
* jtickle asked my question
<VMT2007> my first guess was that Google ran FreeBSD on their servers
<mc44> VMT2007: well I doubt they are using stock anything on their servers
<Faintofhearts> Looking for help getting Q3demo to run properly.
<VMT2007> of course not
<Ward_> any admin here from ubuntu-nl please?
<jtickle> anyone?  java?  openoffice?  mysql?
<Lynoure> jtickle: just a guess: try reconfiguring openoffice.
<Faintofhearts> Anyone think they can help me with getting Quake 3 to run smoothly?
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, how do you think people will remember what you asked with 900ppl in the channel? if your question gone unniticed, repeat it after some time
<jtickle> Lynoure, I found a site that mentioned going to tools, options, and setting the classpath under security... but there's no option there for it
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, do you have the right graphics drivers installed?
<Faintofhearts> I don't know.
<Faintofhearts> And I don't know how to check.
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, whats your graphics card?
<FireInTheAttic> there is too many ppl here
<cmweb> is ssh like a remote terminal for  remote computer, i mean can it do all the stuff that i can do right here?
<FireInTheAttic> you should join #spelling
<Faintofhearts> Ugh, some intel stock one.
<Faintofhearts> I can't remember the exact model.
<mnoir> cmweb: essentially yes
<mnoir> it can actually do more
<jtickle> Lynoure, and I just did a dpkg-reconfigure on openoffice.org and openoffice.org-base, to no avail
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, then it should work at its maximum out of the box. reduce your graphics settings in q3
<Lynoure> jtickle: it has been long time since I did anything db related on openoffice... sorry
<cmweb> mnoir, essentially? whats different
<jtickle> Lynoure, that's cool, thanks for responding anyway ;-)
<mnoir> many more security modes, tunneling for X
<mnoir> try 'man ssh' to learn about it
<_patrick> hey, can someone help me with my graphic card? - i dont know if it works well :(
<Faintofhearts> nolimitsoya: Before I installed Ubuntu it ran fine, so I think it should still work.
<cmweb> mnoir, Can it do a graphical desktop connection
<FireInTheAttic> #spelling
<Faintofhearts> None of my hardware has been changed.
<mnoir> yes - that is what tunneling X is
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, did you install it in ubuntu?
<philip> hey, i need to find where gnome keeps the start up programs, i have a slight problem i need to correct, using root i can access gnome, but i need to remove a start up program for another user
* cmweb hurryes to install ssh
<Faintofhearts> I downloaded and installed it yesterday.
<Lynoure> jtickle: do you have unixodbc ?
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, and have you set up your settings?
<Faintofhearts> My settings on the game?
<mnoir> cmweb: you will need the server running on any machine you want to connect to
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, yes
<Faintofhearts> It should run fine with default.
<Faintofhearts> With my hardware.
<Lynoure> jtickle: http://fi.openoffice.org/vastauksia-base.html claims you need that package, too. But that page is in Finnish, unfortunately.
<php-freak> any one have any idea why my pc would be freezing up everytime I access a certain file on my localhost through Apache? It don't happen right away, but after like 4 minutes my computer just starts to lag big time, and then eventually comes to a halt doing nothing. Its a php file, thats connecting to my mysql. I'm about half tempted to take linux out cause I've had nothing but problems with it.
<mnoir> and I am not sure I answered the question you asked
<dcordes> is anybody here able to explain how vmware-player is meant to be removed?
<mnoir> ssh is not vnc
<jtickle> Lynoure, yeah, I have that one... had some trouble with odbc too, but I didn't really look into it that much
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, then try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select the right driver for your graphics card
<mnoir> dcordes: depends on how you installed it
<Zububwa> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lynoure> jtickle: if you want, I can do a rough translation of the rest of the page.
<dirle> nolimit.. am tired to read more atm.. pls tell me how to mount the partitions with ntfs-3g
<Faintofhearts> I'll give it a shot.
<dcordes> mnoir: sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<Jaak_> anyone have a tip for watching dvb(-c) like kaffeine but then a gnome app?
<mnoir> then use apt-get or (better) synaptic to uninstall
<nolimitsoya> dirle, i just did. mount as usual but give filesystem ntfs-3g with -t option. fex, 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /home/user/ntfs'
<Faintofhearts> nolimitsoya: This can't totally mess me up can it?
<dirle> ty
<Faintofhearts> I should be safe, even if I don't know what IO'
<Faintofhearts> I'm going*&
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, yes
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, it can mess up bad
<Faintofhearts> doing*
<Faintofhearts> Bah
<superchounet> i have a pb with the command fgl_glxgears -> GLX_SGIX_pbuffer X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<Faintofhearts> Walk me through it :P
<BlackHawk> hi
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, do this first: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkp'
<cmweb> Does any one know of an easy way to share an internet connection?
<mnoir> cmweb: define share
<VMT2007> uh
<VMT2007> natd?
<nolimitsoya> Faintofhearts, if things go fubar type 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkp /etc/X11/xorg.conf' to restore
<VMT2007> heh
<cmweb> as in give other access to the connection so that they too can go on the internet
<cmweb> and browse
<Spee_Der> Hello folks
<VMT2007> well
<VMT2007> an easy way is to spend some money on a router.
<jtickle> Lynoure, if you wouldn't mind doing steps 2-7, that'd be awesome... at least the general gist of them
<Jaak_> any dvb viewin app for gnome?
<cmweb> im on ppp
<VMT2007> dialup?
<cmweb> yep
<kerik> hey there guys
<VMT2007> well
<VMT2007> you don't want to share that
<VMT2007> and
<mnoir> do you have an old pc lying around?
<VMT2007> it's going to be like
<VMT2007> MEGA slow
<cmweb> Ive dont it before, and i have too
<kerik> anybody knows anything about libdvdcss???
<nolimitsoya> cmweb, do 'sudo apt-get install firestarter && gksudo firestarter' and follow the guide. you should be sharing your connection in no time :)
<VMT2007> got a hub?
<superchounet> kerik, what is your pb with libdvdcss ?
<Lynoure> jtickle: 2. File -> New -> Database (my comment: or just start OpenOffice Database)
<kerik> or just kaffeine/totem or even DVD playing in general..
<cmweb> nolimitsoya: sad thing is, ive done that and i keept getting errors
<Lynoure> jtickle: I think I'll take this to msg. Is that ok?
<jtickle> Lynoure, that's fine
<VMT2007> the hell is this
<VMT2007> cdrecord sucks
<VMT2007> be right back.
<superchounet> kerik, use vlc
<kerik> superchounet: hey there....My problem is that my programs tell me I have not installed libdvdcss..where do I find that? - or in other words...how will I be able to play commercial DVDs
<nolimitsoya> !dvd | kerik
<ubotu> kerik: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<superchounet> kerik, dapper or edgy ?
<guest4214> hy guys!
<VMT2007> wow
<nolimitsoya> !hi | guest4214
<ubotu> guest4214: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<n_M> okay toddy, superkao
<VMT2007> how many prewritten messages are there
<godfather> hi guys
<guest4214> is kubuntu better than ubuntu? and which version should i download? CD or DVD?
<n_M> vascolet
<nolimitsoya> VMT2007, many ;)
<VMT2007> wow that's just
<VMT2007> nice..
<VMT2007> hmm.
<nolimitsoya> guest4214, 1/ its a matter of taste 2/ depends on which you want ;)
<mnoir> guest4214: you like kde or gnome better?
* VMT2007 thinks of something random
<kerik> guest: kubuntu just ubuntu using KDE instead of Gnome
<VMT2007> !kdm
<godfather> anyone could tell me what is the repository where ia can find frostwire
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<kerik> superchounet: Dapper
<nolimitsoya> !botabuse | VMT2007
<ubotu> VMT2007: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<cmweb> ooo, lookie what i found my old support request https://answers.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2588
<nolimitsoya> kerik, you dont need anything but the link i gave you. just follow them when you get them and keep this buzy channel clean
<superchounet> kerik, add to your /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper-plf free non-free
<guest4214> and which do you use? ^^             gnome or kde?
<n_M> you have a joint? she has a fuck`n joint??
<superchounet> kerik, and sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<n_M> who have?
<kerik> guest: I use normal ubuntu...
<nolimitsoya> guest4214, i use xfce personaly, but download both kubuntu and ubuntu and see which one you like better
<superchounet> kerik, or read your dvd with vlc -> sudo apt-get install vlc
<nolimitsoya> !language | n_M
<ubotu> n_M: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kerik> supershounet: sounds brilliant...so I just add the address you gave me to the bottom of the source file?
<nolimitsoya> superchounet, that wont help him. ive already gave him a guide
<nolimitsoya> *given
<guest4214> nolimitsoya: hmm, k. do i need the things that are included on the DVD?
<n_M> ok nofkn prblm
<php-freak> ahh I think im removing linux, had toooo many problems with it
<nolimitsoya> guest4214, its just a collection of the most popular packages for those with limited internet access
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, good luck :)
<superchounet> nolimitsoya, sorry i thought it was the good answer
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: is the snow plugin now part of beryl, or is it separate?
<php-freak> nolimitsoya: why you say that for?
<kerik> nolimit: which link?? I am not sure I saw that link....
<Trevinho> pianoboy, it is separate
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, im just wishing you good luck, if thatswhat you want to do, im not going to talk you out of it
<Trevinho> into a svn branch
<php-freak> I like linux on the security side, but Just keep having problem after problem with linux, can't find my sound card drivers.
<nolimitsoya> !dvd | kerik
<ubotu> kerik: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<pianoboy3333> ok
<php-freak> ohh okay
<Trevinho> btw I add it into my packages......
<php-freak> well I like it, but damn lol
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: ah, that's why I'm confused
<guest4214> nolimitsoya: understand... so ill download it tomorrow, in school =)
<kerik> nolimit: in the terminal or???
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: when I enable it, I only see squares of white, is that how it's supposed to be?
<nolimitsoya> kerik, please, its a weblink. surf there and read
<Trevinho> no....
<anarki> m
<n_M> happy happy joy joy, happy happy joy joint,
<Trevinho> do ln -s /usr/lib/beryl/*.png ~/.beryl/plugins
<superchounet> kerik, http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/depots/plf/plf-fr
<Trevinho> then reload beryl it should work
<kerik> nolimit: you tell me !dvd|kerik is a weblink???
<nolimitsoya> kerik, no, the message that follows from ubotu is
<kerik> nolimit: well...ok thanks
<php-freak> maybe I should just buy a new sound card for my laptop that is compatible with linux
<kerik> super: can you tell me the diff from your idea and nolimit? cause I'm majorly confused
<VMT2007> oh yeah
<VMT2007> php-freak,
<nolimitsoya> kerik, mine works. his diesnt
<VMT2007> you'll end up with an expensive paperweight
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: no, still squares
<nolimitsoya> *doesnt
<VMT2007> php-freak, you don't have sound?
<php-freak> no and its driving my nuts
<php-freak> lol im use to having it
<VMT2007> php-freak, go to your mixer program
<php-freak> I been trying to figure it out for weeks
<php-freak> yes
<php-freak> already done that
<kerik> nolimit: ok so what I do is go to that link and things should be in order?
<VMT2007> mute "External Amplifier"
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, have you tried just typing alsa-mixer in a terminal and turning the volume up?
<VMT2007> see if it works
<superchounet> i have a pb with the command fgl_glxgears -> GLX_SGIX_pbuffer X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<php-freak> yes
<nolimitsoya> kerik, just go there and read the guide, please
<kerik> would think that all I really need is the libdvdcss??
<nn> php-freak: cat /dev/sndstat
<kerik> nolimit: willco
<VMT2007> php-freak, did you try what I told you
<php-freak> yes
<VMT2007> are you positive?
<php-freak> how do you get there again, ill try it again
<php-freak> yes
<php-freak> I read it on the internet somewhere
<php-freak> how do I get there again?
<nn> php-freak: check the /dev/sndstat for cards
<VMT2007> hmm
<VMT2007> lspci -n
<VMT2007> rather
<VMT2007> lspci
<VMT2007> paste it in pastebin.com
<php-freak> k
<VMT2007> give us the URL
<php-freak> you think we can get this fixed
<php-freak> k hold on
<VMT2007> definitely
<php-freak> k cool :), I don't want to go back to windows if i don't have too
<VMT2007> php-freak, a new sound card will probably become an expensive paperweight for a few months since driver development is slow for linux
<VMT2007> unless it's a very popular brand
<ernz> Hello, I have a Sony Ericsson k750i, does anyone know how I can syncronise with with Ubuntu Edgy and transfer numbers/files etc...?
<Przemcio78> hi, i'm looking for a good gtk2 picture viewer, any suggestions? :)
<php-freak> http://pastebin.ca/274455
<php-freak> vmt2007: there you go
<jrib> Przemcio78: f-spot
<VMT2007> erm
<VMT2007> is that lspci -n
<php-freak> hold on
<php-freak> yup
<php-freak> lspci -n
<php-freak> in the terminal
<VMT2007> do "lspci -v"
<VMT2007> and pastebin it
<php-freak> everything or just the sound card
<VMT2007> everything
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: was ~/.beryl/plguins a directory?
<ernz> Can anyone help me here?
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: what was the command you asked me to do?
<VMT2007> ernz: http://www.google.com/linux
<VMT2007> search your hardware there
<Przemcio78> jrib: thanks :)
<Przemcio78> i'll try f-spot
<Trevinho> ln -s /usr/lib/beryl/*.png ~/.beryl/plugins
<Trevinho> yes it is a dir
<php-freak> VMT2007, http://phpfi.com/183484 there you go
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: yea... that erased that directory, good job
<mseney> if anyone responded to my question i missed it
<php-freak> VMT2007, I even went to the ubuntu forums, and got no answers
<mseney> this dsl connection bumps me off every so often
<Trevinho> no.... it doesn't erased anything
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: DUDE
<Trevinho> if you didn't add the "-f" parameter
<docmur> any one know of a 6808 emulator for linux
<VMT2007> intel onboard sound
<php-freak> yes
<Trevinho> maybe you simply didn't have that......
<VMT2007> that's definitely supposed to be supported
<php-freak> thats what I thought, but the sound is not working, and its saying it is though
<VMT2007> it's probably your mixer settings
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: you didn't give me an -f parameter
<php-freak> i tried that, but let me check it again
<php-freak> how do I get to my mixer settings
<VMT2007> GNOME?
<ernz> VMT2007> The phone is supported, but how in ubuntu would I say to connect to the phone and transfer files?
<php-freak> yes
<Trevinho> so you haven't erased anything
<Trevinho> just
<Trevinho> mkdir ~/.beryl/plugins
<Trevinho> and then redo that command
<VMT2007> applications > sound & audio > volume control
<slop|top_> what is the command to give a user full read/write permissions
<jrib> slop|top_: to?
<slop|top_> jrib: to every file on my computer
<jrib> slop|top_: use sudo
<jrib> ubotu: tell slop|top_ about sudo
<Turner> se
<slop|top_> jrib: i mean...for every file in a directory
<php-freak> i got movie player, rhythm box music player, supertine audio CD Creator, sound juice CD extractor, sound recorder
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: that command links /usr/lib/beryl/snowflake2.png to ~/.beryl/plugins it's not putting a link to snowflake2.png into that directory....
<slop|top_> slop|top_: its for someone ftp'ing to me
<slop|top_> jrib:
<slop|top_> ^^
<php-freak> well if i double click on my speaker at the top right, i get the volume control windows
<php-freak> windo
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: was there anything important in that plugins directory?
<beasty> lol i think my apt-crap is f*cked
<VMT2007> php-freak,
<VMT2007> check preferences
<php-freak> yes
<VMT2007> i don't use ubuntu
<php-freak> k
<ernz> Does anyone know how to transfer files using bluetooth to my mobile phone? I am trying the OBEX push client, but it doesn't seem to recognise any bluetooth hardware.
<Trevinho> sorry pianoboy I forgot a slash
<Trevinho> add
<Mwa> When I run the alternate installer for ubuntu, every key I press prints twice. This also happens when I use a USB keyboard. How do I stop this happening? I am using a White 2GHz intel based Macbook.
<php-freak> external amplifier is unchecked
<Trevinho> ~/.beryl/plugins/
<VMT2007> check it
<jrib> slop|top_: well  chmod 777 /some/file   will give everyone read write and execute permissions.  Don't use this command on system files and directories, you will break your system.  If you wanted the command to affect a directory and everything in it, you would want it to be recursive, like so:  chmod -R 777 /path/to/dir
<php-freak> k
<jrib> ubotu: tell slop|top_ about permissions
<php-freak> i did
<VMT2007> try to play a sound
<Trevinho> piano, if you didn't put a plugin there, there are no plugins in that folder
<Trevinho> anyway, REPEAT... YOU DON'T HAVE DELETED ANYTHING!
<VMT2007> and raise the master setting all the way up
<VMT2007> same with PCM
<Trevinho> maybe simply you didn't have that dir
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: ah, ok
<php-freak> hold on trying to find a sound to play
<VMT2007> php-freak: is it working
<VMT2007> oh
<slop|top_> jrib: when he tries to drag and drop a file from my computer to his via ftp, it only copies a link to the file, not the actual file
<pianoboy3333> ... still doesn't work...
<slop|top_> jrib: does that sound like a permissions problem?
<jrib> slop|top_: no, what program is he using?
<php-freak> im playing the radio, but getting no sound
<slop|top_> jrib: firefox's ftp (windows)
<tuv> is there any other installer than the live cd for edgy?
<VMT2007> hmm
<VMT2007> raise the player's volume
<php-freak> i tried
<pianoboy3333> Trevinho: do I have to do anything else except put the png in that folder?
<VMT2007> raise all the mixer settings
<VMT2007> rather
<jrib> slop|top_: that sounds like a firefox's ftp behavior
<VMT2007> message me
<VMT2007> and give me the name of each setting
<Jaak_> is there a gnome dvb viewer app?
<jrib> slop|top_: ask him to try a different client and see if it still happens
<slop|top_> jrib: ok, thanks
<VMT2007> Jaak_: DVD?
<Jaak_> vmt2007 no dvb(-c)
<VMT2007> oh
<lumaQQ> Question
<lumaQQ> Does anyone here have a System76 computer???//
<tomeff> cus
<haux> fuck
<haux> who has this name
<jrib> !language | haux
<ubotu> haux: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<haux> diiiiie
<jrib> lumaQQ: try asking a more specific question.  Suppose someone does have a system 76 computer, what would you then ask?
<J03> Hey - Who's the youngest person runnning linux here?
<lumaQQ> jrib hehe    Are they good  im in China   cant get them here so im thinking of sending money to an american friend whos in the US now and then send it to me. just want to know ~ is it worth it.
<lumaQQ> < 17
<Awal> 9
<J03> 13 :D
<lumaQQ> awal hahaha
<Karark> 6
<haux> i win
<J03> lol
<J03> i am sure  you are :P I am 13.
<Awal> 6 months... till birth
<Karark> lol, 22 really
<J03> I'm 13!
<J03> lol
<J03> I win
<VMT2007> i've been using freebsd since I was 12
<honzik> I am user of linux one year
<Karark> i've been a ubuntu user since 4.10 though
<VMT2007> and centos for about a year
<lumaQQ> jrib you know anyone using S76?
<Karark> 6 years of linux here :D
<Awal> so I have steam installed with wine and playing counter strike source. But it is not windowed
<J03> I ordered the Live CD when i was 11. :D
<Awal> anyone know how to run it windowed?
<VMT2007> 5 years of FreeBSD...
<jrib> lumaQQ: no, but I can say they seem very friendly as far as customer support on the forums goes
<VMT2007> i still win because I'm just awesome.
<J03> Nope, i win :D
<lumaQQ> jrib ok   what do you think about the mini computer?
<J03> How old where you when you first went on a computer?
<lumaQQ> jrib i really want a small one, but not a laptop ..
<J03> lol
<ernz> Can someone please tell me what the default ubuntu PIN CODE IS?
<jrib> !offtopic | J03
<ubotu> J03: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Karark> there is no PIN code
<J03> Sorry :D
<VMT2007> serial number
<VMT2007> rofl.
<ernz> For OBEX Bluetooth connections
<VMT2007> oh
<Willacuz> SO toays problem...  A huge white bar off to the right hand side of the screen. Which doesn't appear to be part of the desktop.
<Willacuz> anyone know what it is?
<jrib> lumaQQ: I don't know anything about it, sorry
<J03> Its proberbly  0000
<J03> try that.
<lumaQQ> jrib np
<honzik> I am like Ubuntu server 5.10
<VMT2007> ...he probably has, J03.
<Jaak_> what gnomisch app can i use to watch dvb tv?
<ernz> J03: Tried that
<judgen> what do i do if fglrx cant load DRI=
<judgen> ?
<J03> Oh
<VMT2007> ernz, 9999?
<ernz> Thnx
<VMT2007> wait don't take my word for it
<J03> Do most bluetooth adapters support Ubuntu?
<J03> Well, the other way round.
<VMT2007> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<judgen> (EE) fglrx(0): Hardware has already been locked.
<Willacuz> I'm getting a white bar on the right hand side of my screen. It has a few black glitch/characters in it...  It doesn't appear to be part of the desktop
<Willacuz> I cant mouse over it.
<jonah1980> hey guys i need your help again
<jonah1980> ok so i opened jokosher to start recording some bass and bammm!!!
<honzik> What do you like?
<jonah1980> i press record and get argh something went wrong "The stream is in the wrong format."
<J03> Does anyone know what port 5900 is for?
<Willacuz> How can I uninstall libmatroska
<z0id> what happened to compiz-kde?
<aseveremercy> hello there -- any hardware experts here?
<waterpear> sup
<aseveremercy> i can't get my new computer to work -- think it might be the motherboard
<waterpear> wrong tab
<Geoffrey2> when you're installing the Flash 9 Beta....do you only need to replace the existing Flash plugin, or is there anything else you need to do?
<gop> !crtl alt f11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crtl alt f11 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReWT_AxS> i just replaced
<aseveremercy> waterpear -- was that 'sup' to me?
<gop> hey I got one litte problem I typed alt ctrl f11 by mistake trying to figure out something
<gop> but it seems I can't go back
<gop> to xwindows
<gop> even when I try alt ctrl f7
<gop> is thier a bug
<ironfroggy> anyone here using cups on a remote server?
<gop> right know I am on my other computer
<gop> is thier a way I could remote  to it and change back to the gnome desktop
<gop> I tryed to vnc, and all I get is black background
<rever> Hi I am using Edgy and my console fonts are horrible. Fonts in Gnome are fine how can I fix the console fonts?
<dm_> hey guys, drkm here
<ironfroggy> gop: what are you seeing on screen?
<dm_> install went really really really well, it is so quick
<gop> black screen ironfroggy
<frying_fish> anyone know how to disable pmount? I am having some issues with a removable disk, and I need to stop pmount trying to mount it when I connect it.
<judgen> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<ironfroggy> gop: does the monitor seem to be doing anything?
<gop> nope
<gop> altough it the system is up, I was able to vnc to it
<dm_> just a quick problem.. my bnc uses ident as the user name.. do i have to install identd to remove the ~ from infront of my ident?
<gop> but then again all i see is black screen
<webmaren> i need help setting up 1200x800 on edgy, i already reconfigured xserver to recongnize it, but it doesn't show up in my screen resolution controls
<frying_fish> webmaren: what is your graphics chipset?
<nouri> When I start up with my USB harddrive connected, Ubuntu will have it mounted as /media/sdb5.  When I hotplug it, it will show up as /media/usbdisk, which confuses all my programs which expect stuff to be at /media/sdb5, not usbdisk.  How can I fix this.  The only entry in /etc/fstab is for sdb5.  I have no idea where that usbdisk comes from.
<frying_fish> nouri: that usbdisk comes from pmount
<webmaren> frying_fish: ati radeon x550
<fl1> i'm expereencing problems with the log in after a suspend to disk , my keebord doesn't seem to function animor when i restart the pc , all this after the last upgrade first it all worked perfectly , anyone has a clue on whats hapening?
<frying_fish> and you could change it by making a udev rule.
<VividHazE> Hey everyone simple question here I kinda know the answer but forget the exact command.  I've just freshly installed kubuntu and i want to run that wizard for the first time for X11 Xorg, whats the command i use?
<nouri> frying_fish: Thanks for the pointer, I'll try to look that up
<gop> ironfrog the mintor don't see to do jack
<frying_fish> webmaren: ok, pass then, I thought it may be an intel chipset at which point I knew how to do it.
<dm_> does anyone know how to enable ident for xchat.. or do i have install identd??
<gop> ironfrong I unpluged the monitor and connect to my linux server
<gop> and it works
<davidjoho> is this an appropriate place to ask a newbie question about installing ubuntu?
<gop> iron it had to do something with when I typed ctrl alt f11
<gop> !help
<ubun> davidjoho:  yeah
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gop> how do I get my gnome screen back
<davidjoho> great. I'm trying to install 6.10 desktop on an intel box, but it stops at the msg "No RNG".
<davidjoho> Random number generator???
<davidjoho> any way around it?
<VividHazE> whats the command to run xorg configureation wizard for the first time after fresh install, anyone?
<philo23> hey, i'm having some problems with beryl
<Kingsqueak> VividHazE: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VividHazE> thanks Kingsqeak *puts that command into text file*
<philo23> upon running it, it crashes my whole system
<Kingsqueak> VividHazE: needs 'sudo' as well
<gop> any here know about the ctrl alt f11 problem
<gop> I can't seem to back to ctrl alt f7
<cmweb> I have looked and looked, can some one please walk me through an internet sharring installation/
<dm_> how do i get identd to work with xchat?
<gop> I push the caps lock key but no work
<Music_Shuffle1> alt-ctrl-f7 switches desktops, doesn't it?
<gop> Music_Shuffle1:  yes
<davidjoho> sorry to repeat, but as I scroll of the screen: Anyone know how to get past a "
<gop> by mistake I typed alt ctrl f11
<Music_Shuffle1> 's broken about about it?
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle1, that switches to x
<davidjoho> "No RNG" error during an intel install?
<Mwa> When I run the alternate installer for ubuntu, every key I press prints twice. This also happens when I use a USB keyboard. How do I stop this happening? I am using a White 2GHz intel based Macbook.
<gop> it switches X or vt terinmal
<Music_Shuffle1> Mwa, keyboard sensitivity? =/
<gop> nolimitsoya but why won't it let me go back to my alt ctrl f7
<gop> from f11
<Music_Shuffle1> gop, nevermind then. I'd never done that. >.>
<joefso> I didn't want gdm to startup with boot, so I disabled it with rcconf. Now I want to add it with update-rc.d -f gdm defaults. But it says: System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist.
<cmweb> !internet sharring
<Mwa> Music_Shuffle1, But it works fine during the cd startup screen
<vaibhav> hey all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet sharring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> darn
<gop> !router
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: what are you trying to do?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> cant use a router
<fl1>  i'm expereencing problems with the log in after a suspend to disk , my keebord doesn't seem to function animor when i restart the pc , all this after the last upgrade first it all worked perfectly , anyone has a clue on whats hapening?
<cmweb> hey, whats up kingsqueak
<davidjoho> !rng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigCanOfTuna> I did an "apt-get remove apache2" and restarted my server, however, the apache2 service is still there and running....is my expectation that the apache package removal unreasonable?
<davidjoho> !RNG
<nolimitsoya> !botabuse gop davidjoho
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RNG - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabuse gop davidjoho - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> kingsqueak, i need a way to share internet connection
<wasabi> big, you need to remove apache2-common
<levander> How do I make a DOS bootable CD?
<cmweb> kingsqueak, thats a perminate fix
<davidjoho> nolimitsoya, i didn't know if the bot is case sensitive. is that really abuse?
<levander> I need to flash my motherboard, and it's a DOS utility.
<BigCanOfTuna> wasabi: thanks.
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: o.k. to start you have a system with two nic cards in it right?  One to the internet and one to your internal network?
<nolimitsoya> !msgthebot | davidjoho
<ubotu> davidjoho: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<cmweb> Kingsqueak, Im on dialup, so the local interact and the ppp
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: o.k. try 'firestarter' should do the trick for you, you may need to start it after the dialup is started would be the only trick, not sure if it's 'smart' enough by default to do that
<davidjoho> jeez. the bot's got a thin skin. The humans didn't have an answer, so I asked the bot twice...
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: just tell firestarter that ppp0 is your external interface
<cmweb> Kingsqueak,  i got firestarter installed but it wont do anything
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: you try the docs on the firestarter site yet?
<cmweb> Kingsqueak,  i told it to do sharring but im still in the dark about the client systems as it what to do on thm
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: http://www.kingsqueak.org/stuff/basic_network.png  the 'firewall/router' is your system with firestarter on it
<BigCanOfTuna> How can I tell if one of my init.d scripts loaded at boot, or, the reason it failed while trying to boot?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: the default gateway for your inside machines is whatever address you make for the either blue or green links shown, generally say 192.168.1.1 as an example
<ryanakca> when bug reporting... I have about 5-6 backtraces and straces... should I upload the gzipped tarball to launchpad? or the individual files?
<cmweb> Kingsqueak, My current set up is the client computer is 192.168.0.2 and the gateway (me) is 192.168.0.1 but i think firestarter wants DHCP which i have it installed but it wont detect it
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: firestarter will only care because it's opening ports for services connections, 'dhcp' on it means either dhcp over the WAN/internet connection or facing the inside for dhcpd connections from your clients
<Mwa> Music_Shuffle1, if the keyboard sensitivity is up, how do I turn it down?
<cmweb> Kingsqueak, the firewall is on passive
<Thialfihar> eyup, squirrels.
<philo23> hey, i'm having some problems with beryl, upon running it, it crashes my whole system, so i have to restart
<hume> is there a ubuntu way to convert monkeys audio files (.ape)?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: can you ping your gateway from the client machine?
<Music_Shuffle1> Mwa, System -> Pref. -> Keyboard.
<cmweb> Kingsqueak,  yes it pings and no loss
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: can you resolve DNS from that client machine 'nslookup google.com' ?
<Mwa> Music_Shuffle1, The alternate install is in a text based mode, rather than liveCD mode. There are no menus
<cmweb> Kingsqueak, hold on il test
<nagyv> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Stengah> "In .profile (if your shell is bash, ksh, zsh or sh), add the following lines:" what doe that mean. where do i add the line?
<Music_Shuffle1> Then I have no idea...sorry. >_<
<Thialfihar> I'm experiencing extremely slow DNS resolving times (at least I think that's the bottleneck)... but only at the terminal with things like lynx or urllib in Python. Firefox is nicely fast. Anyone got an idea what's up with that?
<Mwa> Music_Shuffle1, It all works in live CD mode, and during the boot choices menu. It's just during the installer that it does this
<Thialfihar> At first it was slow for everything... and I disabled IPv6 for that.
<dm_> how do i get an install windows fonts for ubuntu?
<Mwa> It's also intermittent. Sometimes keys doubletype, sometimes they only singletype
<ubuntu_> DM automatix
<tuv> is there any other installer than the live cd for edgy?
<Music_Shuffle1> DM?
<gop> ubotu:  tell | dm_ ms fonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dm_> ?
<dm_> :P
<philo23> hey, i'm having some problems with beryl, upon running it, it crashes my whole system, so i have to restart
<cmweb> Kingsqueak,  it times out
<ubuntu_> im trying to mount my hard disk form live cd so that the hd icons on my desktop,its hd1 by the way
<barosl> any good post-it program for KDE?
<tuv> the live cd is too much for an old laptop here. it takes an hour to boot to X and then gets stuck. can i install without running X while installing?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: o.k., DNS works on the firewall machine though right?
<ubuntu_> could someone please give me  a shell comand?
<Music_Shuffle1> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cmweb> um, one sec
<cmweb> Kingsqueak,  yes
<Mwa> tuv, try the alternate install CD?
<Music_Shuffle1> tuv, pretty sure you can...alternate is text-based apparently.
<cmweb> Kingsqueak,  i did nslookup then google.com and it gave result
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: o.k. set the DNS servers on the client to the same ones as the firewall machine, they are in /etc/resolv.conf
<ubuntu_> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: then try DNS again on the client
<redbluemangle> hey I need some permissions help
<cmweb> Kingsqueak,  you do relize that the client is a windows
<vaibhav> ubuntu dapper does not have make
<redbluemangle> I chnaged my password and now I can access my fat32 partition
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: won't matter
<redbluemangle> cant*
<ryanakca> when filing a bug report on launchpad, should I put all the (5-6) backtraces into a tarball, or upload them individually?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: only matters how you go about setting DNS
<cmweb> Kingsqueak,  the dns on the client is set to 192.168.0.1
<joefso> vaibhav, so ? apt-get install $software
<cmweb> Kingsqueak,  its been set like that
<ubuntu_> could someone give me a shell comand please? im trying to mount my hard disk form live cd so that the hd icons on my desktop,its hd1 by the way
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: well if 192.168.0.1 doesn't have a DNS server, that won't work, try setting it to whatever your firewall has in /etc/resolv.conf for 'nameserver' entries
<ubuntu_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<cmweb> kingsqueak, nameserver 209.244.0.3
<cmweb> nameserver 209.244.0.4
<Stengah> where do i add?  "In .profile (if your shell is bash, ksh, zsh or sh), add the following lines:"
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: set the client machine to use that one, your windows box
<cmweb> kingsqueak, are those it
<cmweb> kingsqueak, k
<mikeekim> im tryin to set up zimbra and im getting missing packet
<mikeekim> libgmp3
<vaibhav> how does tracepath work?
<SlicerDicer-> am I able to use remote desktop on ubuntu livecd?
<ubuntu_> you can use ssh
<SlicerDicer-> but not vnc?
<cmweb> kingsqueak, it works now thanks to you! Thanks
<tuv> i'll try the alternate cd, but why would the live cd boot and start X then completely freeze on the orange screen with nothing on it? 128MB ram here
<SlicerDicer-> ubuntu_: I am trying to remote it with vnc but that does not seem to work at all?
<ubuntu_> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Thialfihar> lynx -source 'http://209.85.129.104' happens almost instantly and lynx -source 'http://www.google.com' sits for 40+ seconds.
<Thialfihar> But it's fine and fast in Firefox.
<Stengah> "In .profile (if your shell is bash, ksh, zsh or sh), add the following lines:" how do i do that?
<ollekalle> all: For some reason I manually need to "dhclient eth0" to get an IP address. I have added the command as post-up in my /etc/network/interfaces but it seems not to help me. Any suggestions?
<ouroboros_> Hello hello ubuntu commun-edy!
<tuv> hmm.. on the website it says alternate is for systems with less than 192MB ram, although on the live cd it states 128MB is the minimum requirement
<air0day> i'm having a serious problem on my machine
<ubuntu_> SlicerDicer-, sorry cant really hepl you
<air0day> i did chmod -R 0666 on a ton of files
<ubuntu_> could someone give me a shell comand please? im trying to mount my hard disk form live cd so that the hd icons on my desktop,its hd1 by the way
<air0day> and now they all seem to be deleted
<SlicerDicer-> no problem ubuntu_
<air0day> i did it on a folder at the top level, thinking it would give everyone read/write
<air0day> but im guessing that first 0 turned off all read
<air0day> is there a way to get them back?
<rainbowjoshua> So I am trying to get working this "Logitech Quickcam Fusion"... it's listed on the uvcvideo site as supported, and when I plug it in it is seen, but no works... anyone got any ideas?  The forums have proved inefected.
<mcscruff> i have a folder called storage and inside there are folders and files with mixed permissions, is there a command to set everything inside so my user can edit/create/delete etc
<air0day> please. i really really need help. linux may have just deleted 500 gigs of really really important files
<air0day> if anyone has the time to help me, i really really need it. a lot
<Kingsqueak> mcscruff: you can use 'find' as in   'find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;'
<Kingsqueak> mcscruff: that sets all dirs from . down to 755
<mcscruff> Kingsqueak, i'll have a go
<Kingsqueak> mcscruff: you can use 'find' as in   'find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;'  would do files to 644
<air0day> kingsqueak, can you help me?
<air0day> i think i set the read byte to zero on a ton of files and i need to get them back
<Kingsqueak> air0day: what I just told mcscruff would also work for that, what sort of files?
<defend> hi all was woundering if any one could offer some advise i have a fujitsu 64bit laptop and when i put in a dvd it freezes i think it is a acpi issue and i am not sure were to even start i have installed the newwest linux-sources but it still happens
<air0day> everything i have on my computer
<Kingsqueak> air0day: that's a problem because some where probably executable and you'll have to hand pick them to fix that
<Adam_G> ok, need some help with a shell command- how can I move everything in ./foo/foo into ./foo?
<Kingsqueak> air0day: I'd just back up data and reinstall myself
<nn> What are some good apps for discovering APs and cracking the WEP?
<air0day> king: not an option. these files are all documents and things ive made
<air0day> they're SUPER important
<Kingsqueak> air0day: so back them up and reinstall the system
<nn> preferably console based.. i used to have this kickass app i used back in the 2.2 days
<air0day> theres nothing to back up
<air0day> i cant see them
<air0day> they look like they're all gone
<nn> i forget the name
<nn> Kingsqueak: g'day fellow linpeopler
<Kingsqueak> air0day: you said all files, in a directory or the whole system?
<Adam_G> air0day, I missed the beginning of the question, but coudln't you use a bootable CD?
<Kingsqueak> nn: kismet?
<air0day> ugh, okay
<air0day> i have a mount
<vaibhav> Adam, mv /foo/foo/*.* /foo
<air0day> going to a share on another machine
<air0day> i did the chmod on that top level
<nn> Kingsqueak: something with few deps.. it's running off my 1gb thumbdrive in my BackpackPuter
<air0day> and now all of those files are missing
<rainbowjoshua> [17188058.384000]  usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<rainbowjoshua> [17188063.708000]  uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:08c1)
<rainbowjoshua> [17188064.008000]  uvcvideo: Failed to query (1) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -110.
<rainbowjoshua> [17188064.008000]  uvcvideo: Failed to initialize the device (-5).
<rainbowjoshua> [17188065.008000]  5:3:1: cannot set freq 0 to ep 0x86
<Adam_G> vaibhav, that doesn't work if foo has sub-folders tho...
<Kingsqueak> air0day: ah, that's fixable
<rainbowjoshua> is what I get when I plug it in.
<Kingsqueak> air0day:  'sudo find /yourmount -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;'
<nn> got my lovely LCD mounted on my sunglasses, found a nice LiPolymer battery pack, to give me 4+ hours of run-time if i enable powersaving mode
<Kingsqueak> air0day: 'sudo find /yourmount -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;'
<Kingsqueak> air0day: that will get the dirs and files readable, if you had executables, you'll have to chmod them 755 once you get that straight
<ubuntu_> so noone here knows how to mount a HD while runing a live cd?
<dm_> is there anyway i can get my monitor refresh rate to something which come up on the list?
* Rprp sleep, good night all.
<christian1222> hey guys, why would gcc not be able to find stdio.h?
<nn> christian1222: you need libc-dev iirc
<nn> libc6-dev, actually
<Kingsqueak> christian1222: your system probably isn't setup to build, try 'sudo apt-get install build-esentials'
<christian1222> Kingsqueak: thanks, ill try that
<engla> ubuntu_: find out which disk is which and then create a folder (like /media/myhd), then sudo mount /dev/* /media/myhd
<engla> ubuntu_: but you have to find out what /dev/* is for your hd
<Pudel_des_Todes> hi, i have a toshiba m70-181 laptop, and ubuntu freezes in the installation process. the reason seams to be acpi, acpi=off kernel boot parameter means it will install, but then i dont have the power control tool, and the laptop is too loud...
<christian1222> Kingsqueak: that didnt work, i got "Couldn't find package build-esentials"
<Pudel_des_Todes> acpi_irq_balance doesn't help either. :-(
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to un zip a folder on a web server?
<dm_> is there anyway i can get my monitor refresh rate to something which come up on the list?
<thenetduck> or a fiel
<thenetduck> file*
<engla> Kingsqueak: wouldn't "chmod -R u+rwX /yourmount" work better and faster?
<christian1222> Kingsqueak: same when I spelled it 'essentials'
<nn> Kingsqueak: why would i get screen artifacts when i move a locally running window (WM is running on the remote system as are 99% of my applications)? ubuntu on both systems, same version, using SSH for X forwarding
<Kingsqueak> christian1222: sorry it's build-essential
<Pudel_des_Todes> can anybody help, or push me to the right direction?
<Kingsqueak> nn local network?
<depi> what is the correct pattern to delete all images ending with _thumb.jpg in a directory which have subdirectories?
<christian1222> Kingsqueak: thanks man, I appreciate it, if it wasnt for guys like you, I would have given up on computers a long time ago
<nn> Kingsqueak: Yea, gigabit ether
<Kingsqueak> nn odd, that's from lag in refresh, try a different wm maybe
<nn> Kingsqueak: this box just doesnt have much space (1gb thumbdrive for root FS), so i run everything off the server
<nn> Kingsqueak: hmm, maybe...
<depi> I have tried rm *_thumb.jpg * (but not worked)
<Kingsqueak> christian1222: no problem, I learned a lot of what I know from this network over the years
<Kingsqueak> air0day: any luck?
<Mwa> depi, rm *_thumb.jpg should work
<air0day> king, kinda...
<air0day> i think it fixed the files. when i use so, i can ls them
<air0day> but its all screwed up otherwise. i cant even cd in
<godtvisken> I want to get a MiniDV camera. How do I know I'll be able to use it with linux? It has firewire and USB..
<air0day> im giving a linux guru friend a shella ccount
<air0day> hes going to fix it
<air0day> thanks
<Kingsqueak> air0day: the top mount might not be 755
<depi> Mwa: I just get rm: cannot remove `*_thumb.jpg': No such file or directory
<Kingsqueak> air0day: the commands I gave you assume the very top /yourmount is 755 already
<Kingsqueak> air0day: just 'sudo chmod 755 /yourmount'  see if that fixes it
<ollekalle> .com.co")
<ollekalle> <Kingsqueak> nn odd, that's from lag in refresh, try a different wm maybe
<ollekalle> <nn> Kingsqueak: this box just doesnt have much space (
<ollekalle> sorry
<Mwa> 'ls' and make sure you're in the right directory
<PhantomNJ> For an Athlon, which kernel should I be using under Edgy Eft?   the i386 or the generic?   I used to use the K7 kernel under Dapper
<Kingsqueak> PhantomNJ: -generic should work
<dm_> i've installed the ms core fonts but it doesn't include tahoma, where can i get this?
<PhantomNJ> is one better than the other where the Athlon is concerned, Kingsqueak?
<davro> How would i associate an avi with an application like vlc, so i can click on the file icon and vlc will open.
<Mwa> depi, Are you in the right directory?
<Kingsqueak> PhantomNJ: I don't believe so, they just made 'everything' kernels
<depi> Mwa: I'm in the root directory, there I have many subdirectories where are the photos
<ollekalle> all (again with additions): For some reason I manually need to "dhclient eth0" to get an IP address. I have added the command as post-up in my /etc/network/interfaces but it seems not to help me. I have also noticed that "sudo ifup eth0" will fail (invalid arguemnt) but still if I "sudo dhclient eth0" it works fine. Strange? Any suggestions?
<PhantomNJ> hmmm, wonder if I should just go back to Dapper Drake where the kernel is at least tuned for the processor
<nolimitsoya> PhantomNJ, the generic kernel is tuned. read up
<Mwa> depi, how many subfolders deep are these pictures?
<Kingsqueak> ollekalle: likely a mistake in /etc/network/interfaces in syntax
<ubuntu_> engla, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1/media
<ubuntu_> mount: can't find /dev/hda1/media in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<nolimitsoya> PhantomNJ, all the optimizations are loaded as modules
<PhantomNJ> oh?   I'll have to go take a look, last time I didn't find anything.......it in the wiki?
<Kingsqueak> ollekalle: can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<depi> Mwa: just one subfolder
<nolimitsoya> PhantomNJ, this has been discussed a number of times in the forum and on the mailinglists
<Mwa> depi, try rm */*_thumb.jpg
<ollekalle> Kingsqueak: /etc/network/interfaces?
<Kingsqueak> ollekalle: yes
<nolimitsoya> PhantomNJ, why would anyone obsolete a kernel with one that isnt on par?
<TokenBad> is there a way to get xmms to play ape files?
<Mwa> depi, make sure you don't  use -r or such, or you might rm the folders.
<PhantomNJ> I'm on too many mailing lists as it is, nolimitsoya........I usually rely on the wiki and the docs
<depi> Mwa: it works, great
<cmweb> How do i go about seting up ssh for this pc so that i can administer my pc over Lan, my clients are using putty
<Mwa> TokenBad, http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac-port/
<Mwa> TokenBad, ape files being Monkey's Audio, yes?
<nagyv> could someone send me (via pastebin) a basic dapper drake sources.list file? I am helping a friend to upgrade from breezy, but I have edgy.
<PhantomNJ> and as for why anyone would do that, I'm not sure why they changed things the way they did without putting that information front and center
<depi> Mwa: thank you
<TokenBad> Mwa, yes
<Mwa> depi, you're welcome
<ollekalle> Kingsqueak: here we go: auto eth0;iface eth0 inet dhcp;pre-up mii-tool eth0 -F 100baseTx-FD;post-up sleep 3;post-up dhclient eth0. All 0-indented.
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: sshd should just be running, putty should work
<TokenBad> Mwa, but this is through ubuntu
<cmweb> kingsqueak, Then if its working what do i do with putty
<Mwa> TokenBad, Yes. Try out that link.
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: connect with it?
<cmweb> kingsqueak, ive tryed that to connect to 192.168.0.1 and my firewall is set to permisive but
<cmweb> NOThing
<Kingsqueak> ollekalle: you don't need to have dhclient in there at all
<Mwa> TokenBad, specificallly http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=123827&package_id=136178
<nn> Kingsqueak: no longer using fbdev and switched to higher refresh fixes it :)
<cmweb> kingsqueak, it says it times out
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: use the IP if you are using a name, see if that works
<TokenBad> Mwa, ok that is what I was about to ask...if it was that one...
<cmweb> kingsqueak, 192.168.0.1 is what ive used
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: then either sshd isn't listening on that IP or the firewall is still blocking it
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: on the firewall do 'netstat -an | grep 22'  what's that show
<ollekalle> Kingsqueak: thats the thing. I added it there since my problem is that I have to manually enter that command to get my network fully functional. Obvioulsy that solution wasn't good enogh to tackle my root problem.
<Mwa> TokenBad, It is. :P
<Kingsqueak> ollekalle: the 'dhcp' line in interfaces should just do that for you
<TokenBad> answered before could ask
<sushi_> How do I stop a certain package from appearing in Software Updates?  Thanks
<TokenBad> heheh
<cmweb> kingsqueak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36310/
<Kingsqueak> ollekalle: I'd remove everything after the inet dhcp line, reboot, see if it comes up
<TokenBad> Mwa, thanks so much
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: next do this and pastebin it  'sudo iptables -L'
<cmweb> kingsqueak, yeah im going to pastebin it alright http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36313/
<Mwa> TokenBad, no trouble
<Mwa> TokenBad, I found that ages ago while looking for a port of XMMS to Mac OS X
<snype> how can i make swiftfox open a specific url from command line
<ollekalle> Kingsqueak: thanks mate - works fine!!
<Mwa> snype, swiftfox <url>, no?
<nn> sushi_: you can "pin" a package, i believe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88-139-61-44.adslgp.cegetel.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-225-59.hive.is]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-66-66-21-94.rochester.res.rr.com]  by LjL
<snype> idk ill try
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ProN00b> how do i enlarge a file with dd ?
<TokenBad> Mwa, I just tried to install it and it says needs xmms 1.2.4 but seems the newest xmms is 1.2.10
<nn> sushi_: forcing it to be heldback
<Kingsqueak> ollekalle: cool, figured it might have been 'confused'
<snype> yup that was it!
<Thar> hello
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: o.k. try 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages | grep PROTO' , then leave that running while you try putty to the machine, see if it drops anything
<ollekalle> Kingsqueak: yeah, thanks again :)
<finalbeta> Anyone knows if/how I can make totem-xine use ESD?
<Mwa> TokenBad, Try modifying the source code to force it to work? :P Might break it though. Try submitting a complaint.
<Pudel_des_Todes> if there is anybody online who can help with acpi freezing ubuntu plz hl me. thx!
<Kingsqueak> ollekalle: what probably happened was, I bet you had dhclient running a few times at once
<kupesoft> I've got an enclosure for an external drive (USB and eSATA interfaces) and a brand new, blank,drive (250gb).  What type of filesystem should I format it as for maximum portability (win32, linux, os/x, freebsd)?
<cmweb> im goint to go ssh in
<startswithz> how do I update my kernel?
<snype> kupesoft  fat32
<kupesoft> does fat32 support large filesystems?
<nn> kupesoft: cludgily (like everything else it does)
<godfather> hi guys
<Pudel_des_Todes> kupesoft: it does, but afaik windows can't do it. try partition magic
<nolimitsoya> kupesoft, no (and yes)
<nn> i personally say give ext2 a shot with the windoze drivers
<kerik> kupesoft: yeah it does...take it to fat32
<kupesoft> Should I make a small NTFS partition with the windows drivers and the rest ext3?
<kerik> as pudel said try partition magic, if you cannot do it from withing windows
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: if you see it dropping, pastebin what the logs showed
<Thar> having problem with installing ubuntu: although during the main installation process everything went fine, after it i suddenly noticed that installer have not created home folder and not properly recognized my hardware (including ethernet card, wich WAS configured with DHCP during installation)
<godfather> anyone could tell me the nameof a p2p programe like limewire and frostwire ... i've followed the tricks in the documentation but they don't run
<nolimitsoya> kupesoft, yes
<Thar> anyone can help?
<Mwa> snype, good
<nn> Kingsqueak: can you help me with this kismet stuff? :)
<kupesoft> What are the ext3 drivers for windows called?
<cmweb> kingsqueak, their was a dropping i pastebined the drop, but it timed out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36314/
<Kingsqueak> nn I never really got into that very much
<nn> ah
<nn> i miss my little curses AP finder
<Dial_tone> can someone tell me how to disable join/part messages with xchat-gnome?
<kerik> nolimit...I never got to say thanks...but thanks for your help earlier with the DVD thing...
<nolimitsoya> kerik, np. did things work out?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: hmm looks like it isn't allowing it properly
<jordanau> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> kupesoft: fs-driver.org is where to get them
<Pudel_des_Todes> startswithz: use adept for updating your kernel
<RxDx> please... what program should i use to convert ogg (video) to avi or mpg?
<kerik> nolimit: It seems to work fine :) but for some reason it lacks a little bit at times...maybe hardware issue?....I have a celeron 1,13ghz 256 ram
<Thar> oh, and it have installed 3 kernel images (2 x default and 1 generic)
* Mwa hums, then reposts his question
<cmweb> kingsqueak, so the firewall
<nolimitsoya> kerik, shouldnt be a hardware issue, as long as you are running usefull graphics drivers. you can monitorcpu and memory usage while playing if you are curious. also, a tip: pressing tab after filling in the first letters of someones nick will autocomplete it so you dont have to type it all :)
<Mwa> When I run the alternate installer for ubuntu, every key I press prints twice. This also happens when I use a USB keyboard. This only comes into effect once I boot the installer from the CD. The CD menu works fine. How do I stop this happening? It has been suggested that the keyboard sensitivity is too high. Can I lower it with a startup argument? I am using a White 2GHz intel based Macbook.
<kerik> nolimitsoya: now see that's a usefull tip!!!! I have had a hard time typing in all them letters all the time :)
<jochen> where do i find the bootlocal ?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: hmm try 'sudo iptables -A LSI -s 192.168.0.0/24 -d 0/0 -j ACCEPT'
<towel> hi
<nolimitsoya> !hi | towel
<ubotu> towel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kerik> nolimitsoya: do you know where to see which videocard and which drivers I am using? - I have a feeling it's an Intel, as I am using IBM thinkpad R31
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: that will just be temporary, but if that works, you need to make a rule in firestarter to permit connections from 192.168.0.0 to your firewall box 192.168.1.1
<sushi_> Hmm, how do I 'pin' a package ?
<RxDx> please... what program should i use to convert ogg (video) to avi or mpg?
<cyzie> kerik,  in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kerik> nolimitsoya: won't you look at that:) ...I think I found it :)
<jrib> RxDx: you could use mencoder
<Everflex> what is it the command to check free disk space and stuff is called?
<nolimitsoya> kerik, ah... mobile machines are diffrent beasts all together. :) there is a nice command to see your current running x driver, but i cant remember it unfortunaly...
<Kingsqueak> RxDx: possibly ffmpeg
<nolimitsoya> kerik, found what?
<kerik> think I found my setup-....
<kerik> thanks Cyzie
<RxDx> Kingsqueak, ty
<Kingsqueak> Everflex: df -h
<RxDx> jrib, ty
<Thar> guess nobody can help me... oh well ;)
<cyzie> kerik, welcome
<nolimitsoya> thats cheating :P
<nolimitsoya> ;)
<five_laptop> anybody using an xbox360 controller successfully in ubuntu?
<Everflex> Kingsqueak: thanks :D then i can read it as a human :D
<five_laptop> is there a tut anywhere?
<kerik> :)
<tate> lexmark z65, anyone had any luck getting this to work in Ubuntu?
<cmweb> kingsqueak, no luck
<cmweb> tate, goolg it
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: well, it's definitely the firestarter rules, tougher to help with as it's a GUI
<sushi_> RxDx I use transcode
<nolimitsoya> kerik, so, does it read vesa or i810 as driver?
<cmweb> kingsqueak, maby let me deactivate and see if it is really iy
<J03> How do you connect to bluetooth devices in ubuntu?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: ah, good idea
<sushi_> five_laptop: isn't there some sort of converter dongle?  Shouldn't you be looking for info on that dongle's use in linux?
<kerik> nolimitsoya: I think I was wrong....I can see something but not all...
<nolimitsoya> kerik, 'nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<towel> hey, i have this new laptop and i just installed ubuntu.  Everything works fine except my keyboard in vi.  In the vi the backspace doesn't work and the arrow keys output a-d.   Anyone familiar to this lol?  I have a dell e1505 :[ im searching the forums but no luck of yet
<kerik> 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics
<nolimitsoya> kerik, what does it say under 'driver'?
<luisr> Hello
<Pudel_des_Todes> towel: im no vi expert, but i think this is normal vi behaviour
<Kingsqueak> towel: what does 'echo $TERM' tell you?
<kerik> nolimitsoya: I cannot find file xorg.conf
<luisr> Does anyone knows where can I find a Iso image for a macbook dual core
<luisr> Kingsquek your can always type man en echo on the term
<nolimitsoya> kerik, just cut and paste my line 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<cmweb> kingsqueak, its not the firewall i still cant get in with it off
<towel> Kingsqueak: if I do that in a terminal.  It doesn't output anything
<Kingsqueak> towel: what does 'echo $SHELL' say?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: you sure you checked the box for 'ssh' in putty?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: or set port 22
<kerik> yeah I did that..but it cannot find the file...?
<J-_> following ubuntu guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29, trying to get my nvidia driver going, it says, "To use XvMC to accelerate video playback, use the following flags." then a line for xine and mplayer. Do I put both those lines in the file that I just created, or run both in the terminal?
<cmweb> kingsqueak, its on both of them
<judgen> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cmweb> kingsqueak, it may be because ive install other servers for ssh
<jordanau> i have been using ubuntu for a while now and would like to have an OS to learn linux better, should i go with slackware? gentoo? debian?
<nolimitsoya> kerik, then you are in trouble :P
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: open a cmd window on the windows box and do 'telnet 192.168.0.1 22'
<nolimitsoya> kerik, look again
<towel> odd I've used other linux distros with vi but haven't seen this.  Looks like I'm able to use vim and get around with the backspace and arrow keys
<jordanau> #slaqckware
<towel> must just be something with vi i guess
<J03> vi?
<Jeffm515> wow I hate vi
<nolimitsoya> J03, an advanced text editor
<towel> lol
<kerik> nolimitsoya: it is in the terminal I should put it in the terminal
<five_laptop> sushi_, i've got a wired controller hooked into my usb port.  I'm assuming I just need a driver for the device
<Kingsqueak> towel: it's a TERM setting I'm pretty sure, that's where I was going
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nolimitsoya> kerik, yes, removing the 's
<Jeffm515> a pain in the A$%^ text editor to learn, but EXTREAMLY powerful, doesn't instert ANY extra char.
<itsmabus> how come I can't run /sbin/backblocks on /dev/hda even though it's not mounted that I know of?
<J03> ahh :D
<J03> thanks
<jrib> towel: that's not normal vi behavior
<jrib> s/vi/vim
<towel> yeah :( ive never seen it before
<towel> vim works fine
<kerik> nolimit: the s?
<nolimitsoya> kerik, no the ' (in plural)
<towel> but vi is strange
<J03> Whats the best way of keeping CPU Usage down?
<kerik> :) ohh
<jrib> towel: oh did you install vi then?
<Kingsqueak> J03: don't run anything
<cmweb> kingsqueak, can not connect to the host on port 23
<J03> lol.
<kitche> towel: think vi on ubuntu is the easy version of vim
<Jeffm515> lol @ king
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: not 23, 22
<Pudel_des_Todes> ok, seems that the computer pool i have been in last week has the same prob then you, towel *g*
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: open a cmd window on the windows box and do 'telnet 192.168.0.1 22'
<fl1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cmweb> oh
<jrib> towel: sudo update-alternatives --config vi    see what you are using
<Kingsqueak> J03: was only half kidding really , if you run 'top' it will show what is running and an idea of what resources the processes are using, you can see if something is 'stuck'
<towel> ok
<J03> ok, thanks
<Kingsqueak> J03: but it's normal for things to run 99% or so while actually doing something
<deep> j #ubuntu-se
<kerik> nolimitsoya: cannot find file...sudo nano/etc/X11/xorg.conf in terminal?
<Kingsqueak> kerik: space after 'nano' in that line
<kerik> OHHH!
<kerik> thanks kingsqueak
<cmweb> kingsqueak, can not connect on 22
<towel> jrib: It says there is only 1 program which provides vi.  (/usr/bin/vim.tiny).  nothing to configure
<vcef> omg
<vcef> how do I umount cdrom?
<nolimitsoya> kerik, that wasnt a copy and paste. ;) i told you to copy and paste for that very reason
<towel> i will use vim :)
<J03> Whats the best lunix FTP client? I have fryed somthing called gFTP, but its sh** (imo)
<kerik> nolimitsoya: TADAA!!!
<vcef> I put in cdrw, tried to use k3b to erase it
<vcef> and now I can't umount it!
<morghot> hi all
<Kingsqueak> towel: what are you in for a terminal, actual console or xterm/aterm etc.?
<jrib> towel: yeah, might want to install vim-full, though my vim.tiny doesn't do that arrow key weirdness you mentioned
<kerik> nolimitsoya: I have it open now
<five_laptop> ugh.... i don't want to have to recompile my kernel just to get this controller working
<nolimitsoya> kerik, scroll down to Section "Device"
<kerik> 2 sec
<nn> how does one go about making Xorg in ubuntu allow switching to regular consoles? I have to fix this every time i install ubuntu and i forget where..
<kerik> nolimitsoya: i810 as you said
<dirle> I got ntfs-3g installed and fstab edited and still don't have write access to the ntfs partitions..
<towel> just problems with vi but looks like vim solves the arrow keys / backspace.  They seem to be working with that
<cmweb> kingsqueak, no connection on 22
<nolimitsoya> kerik, then all is fine :) do some cpu and memory monitoring to see where you hit the roof
<kerik> :) ok
<k3_> hi
<k3_> i have a BIG problem with feisty
<nolimitsoya> !hi | k3
<ubotu> k3: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<towel> I have no problem using the improved version of vi i guess lol
<kerik> can you recommend a monitor?
<wasynyt> good evenign everyone
<nolimitsoya> k3_, just get to it...
<wasynyt> *evening
<vcef> !umount
<towel> thanks for the help :)
<k3_> nolimitsoya: xd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: odd so 'sudo iptables -L' shows you what now?
<wasynyt> now if just someone could tell how can i get gnome 2.16 for my 6.06
<wasynyt> ?
<nolimitsoya> k3_, btw, if you are a feisty user you are in the wrong channel. you should be in #ubuntu+1
<dirle> nolimit .. I got ntfs-3g installed and fstab edited and still don't have write access to the ntfs partitions
<k3_> nolimitsoya: thx
<nolimitsoya> k3_, and feisty is supposed to be full of problems
<k3_> yeah
<k3_> i know
<fromvega> hello
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, feisty has a release version>
<Arwen> ?*
<nolimitsoya> dirle, unmount the partitions and do 'sudo mount -a'
<dirle> done that
<cmweb> kingsqueak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36321/
<ThePub> galeon ftw :)
<Jeffm515> who here is REALLY good with bootcycles?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: ah, iptables is still up, your firewall is still on
<nolimitsoya> Arwen, but its still not the stable release and therefore should be discussed in +1
<fabiim> what does xhost + does?
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, is it alpha, beta, rc, or pre-alpha?
<Kingsqueak> fabiim: it allows any host to connect to your x server
<dirle> nolimit.. I'll try again
<k3_> alpha] 
<cmweb> ah, ok its turned off now im testing
<CAP4295> hello everybody!
<livingdaylight> Hallo Jungs
<kitche> dirle, nolimitsoya: you have to use umask to have a user be able to write to a partition without sudo I don't use umask myself so I can't really tell you how to do it
<fabiim> Kingsqueak: thanks
<livingdaylight> LjL, you booted me the other day - it wasn't fair, ok?!
<Arwen> if I wanted to convert my system from ubuntu to kubuntu, what should I remove?
<tuv> hmm.. on the website it says alternate is for systems with less than 192MB ram, although on the live cd it states 128MB is the minimum requirement
<Kingsqueak> fabiim: you can do xhost + <hostname here> to permit one host
<ubuguy> im stock!!!
<Jeffm515> nevermind.. acpi=off .. figred it out
<ubuguy> please helpp
<Arwen> tuv: unless you have uber ram, live cd is slow as hell\
<k3_> oh what the heck, i'll revert to edgy
<jrib> ubuguy: you are "stock"?
<k3_> f*
<livingdaylight> now, i want to copy a whole bunch of text from a website and paste it somewhere to edit, what is the best way please? i tried copy and paste it in OO.o it doesn't work
<Arwen> and even with uber ram, its limited by your cdrom drive
<rsteele> sup?
<ubuguy> jaja yeah jrib
<jrib> livingdaylight: how did you try to copy and paste?
<jrib> ubuguy: what do you mean?
<Slart> livingdaylight: didn't work? how? what did you expect? what did you get?
<livingdaylight> jrib, the normal highlight right-click and paste
<cmweb> kingsqueak, that worked im in
<Kingsqueak> livingdaylight: you can select it and drag it to your desktop and it will make a file for you
<fabiim> Kingsqueak: well i don't know what host i want to allow , I was editing crontab to perform DISPLAY=:0 amarok -p  and Xlib wasn't allowing , so i found that "xhost +" on google try it out and it work ...
<ubuguy> [jrib]  im just talk a wrong inglish
<kerik> nolimit: can you recommend a monitor?
<jrib> livingdaylight: did you "copy" after highlighting?
<Slart> livingdaylight: hmmm.. that should work.. hold on.. I'll try
<cmweb> kingsqueak, what is the port i need to open up 22? i dont see why because its on passive
<livingdaylight> jrib, yes, of course then into openoffice right-click then paste
<nolimitsoya> kerik, monitor?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: k, then you have to add a rule with firestarter to allow from 192.168.0.0/24 to 192.168.0.1 on port 22 tcp or 'ssh'
<livingdaylight> i only got one line
<livingdaylight> maybe i was trying to copy too much text?
<Kingsqueak> kerik: how much can you spend and how big do you want?
<kerik> nolimitsoya: monitor for system.. things
<jrib> livingdaylight: try highlighting and then middle clicking to paste, does that work?
<Slart> livingdaylight: it worked here.. what's the url you tried to copy?
<root> hi, i have a problem, when i boot up all i get is a black screen with a white line in the topleft corner, the only way i can even start the computer is to go under recovery mode and startx from there, can someone please help
<cmweb> kingsqueak, ok im testing
<Slart> root: try disconnecting external usb-thingies and try again.. worked for me
<jw_606> Hello, can someone help me get my internet connection working in wine 9.9? I'm using Ubuntu 6.06
<nolimitsoya> kerik, there is a plugin for gnome. rightclick any bar and press 'add'. scroll through for the system monitor. or, you can use the big one- from the system menu
<root> Slart: nothing USB connected for me
<livingdaylight> Slart, here is the url i tried http://www.oshoworld.com/onlinebooks/BookXMLMain.asp?BookName=discourse+series/the%20goose%20is%20out.txt
<fromvega_> hello again
<livingdaylight> Slart, i wanted to grab all the text to edit
<fromvega_> I have two networks cards in my linux box. I want to configure it as router instead of the modem. Could you help me do that?
<Jeffm515> what's the best way to store extra commands in GRUB?
<Slart> root: oh.. I'm out of ideas then.. that fixed it for me.. I had an external DVD-drive..
<J-_> following ubuntu guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29, trying to get my nvidia driver going, it says, "To use XvMC to accelerate video playback, use the following flags." then a line for xine and mplayer. Do I put both those lines in the file that I just created, or run both in the terminal?
<nn> Jeffm515: /boot/grub/menu.lst :P
<kitche> livingdaylight: why not just save the file it's in .txt format already
<Jeffm515> danka nn
<root> Slart: i could try unplugging the computer and pluggin it back up
<fromvega_> I'm trying to edit ip_forward file but I can't even with sudo!
<kerik> nolimitsoya: so in the applets?
<nn> Jeffm515: np
<root> fromvega: what are you trying to edit it with? kate? kwrite?
<Slart> livingdaylight: ok.. just cpy paste only pasted the first line... paste special, without formatting worked though.. try it.. it's in the edit menu
<livingdaylight> kitche, what is .asp format?
<nolimitsoya> kerik, yes, but the "big one" might be easier to read
<ubuguy> ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAOL????
<Slart> root: unplugging the computer? I dont understand...
<jrib> !es | ubuguy
<ubotu> ubuguy: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<livingdaylight> Slart, that is what i got only the first line, what did you do different?
<Sapote> sudo `echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward`
<root> Slart: it fixes most things
<Slart> livingdaylight: use "paste special" instead of paste
<fromvega_> root: gedit
<kerik> nolimitsoya: It doesnt seem to be present...?
<ubuguy> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!1
<root> Slart: or a hammer. eitherone
<root> fromvega: try nano
<kerik> nolimit: or am I looking wrong places?
<fromvega_> Sapote: no permission even with SUDO
<Slart> root: ah.. yes. =) but in my case the only problem was the DVD-drive.. after that, it booted fine
<nolimitsoya> kerik, im not on gnome so i cant check, but look for 'system monitor' or something similar under system->administration
<kitche> livingdaylight: it's frontpage extension but the file you want to edit is in .txt format discourse+seriesthe goose is out.txt it's even in the url
<meeow> lo, i'm trying to install 6.10 desktop. i get an error i/o not enough memory to load specified kernel
<fromvega_> Sapote: I've tried that but it says I have no permission
<kerik> nolimitsoya: will do :)
<root> frombega: do sudo nano <filename> in a terminal
<root> fromvega: do sudo nano <filename> in a terminal
<livingdaylight> Slart, i don't see a "paste special"
<jrib> livingdaylight: in your edit menu
<livingdaylight> kitche, huh?
<Sapote> sudo vi sysctl.conf
<root> meeow: how much ram do you have
<fromvega_> ok
<meeow> how do i install it with running ubuntu from cd
<Slart> livingdaylight: in open office.. edit menu.. just below "paste" ?
<livingdaylight> jrib, edit menu of openoffice?
<jrib> livingdaylight: yes
<meeow> without*
<kerik> nolimitsoya: it is already installed :)...and working...thanks mate!
<meeow> more than the recommended 128
<nolimitsoya> kerik, np
<root> you really need atleast 512
<livingdaylight> Slart, jrib, cool, thx guys!
<cmweb> kingsqueak, looks like it works now thanks a bunch
<kerik> nolimitsoya: it is > 50% in everything :)
<Arwen> does anyone here know what the heck a U3 flash drive is?
<Slart> livingdaylight: np.. paste special is a life saver when pasting from the web...
<fromvega_> root: I'm inside it, how do I save now? Not used to NANO
<meeow> it's over 512
<Jeffm515> nn: it's giving me permission denyed to edit menu.lst
<Arwen> also, can fat32 partitions be resized?
<masse|deferred> any ideas why it wont let me resize my partition ?
<cmweb> !hi |masse
<nolimitsoya> kerik, while playing?
<ubotu> masse: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<masse|deferred> is it because it is NTFS?
<root> fromvega:just <ctrl x> for exit and <Y> to save changes
<meeow> i did install the server edition previously just fine
<nolimitsoya> kerik, if its still skipping and neither disc i/o, memory or cpu is hitting max, you should try another player
<i7ch> Arwen, fat32 can be resized, but i don't think from within linux, just yet
<fromvega_> root: it worked with nano, why?
<Slart> masse|deferred: Linux doesn't really like ntfs just yet.. I dont think resizing ntfs partitions is possible...
<i7ch> and, Arwen, U3 is some platform for running apps off flash drives
<root> fromvega: i have no idea, but its like that for me....all i can user is nano
<kerik> nolimitsoya: the >50% is while surfing, skyping, terminal, settings running
<masse|deferred> so i can't install it on this machine then...not without reformatting
<Arwen> i7ch: platform for running apps off flash drives? like..... portableapps.com?
<Slart> masse|deferred: some time in the future perhaps.. I think they are working on it
<root> hi, i have a problem, when i boot up all i get is a black screen with a white line in the topleft corner, the only way i can even start the computer is to go under recovery mode and startx from there, can someone please help
<fromvega_> cool now it's 1. What else do I need now to work as a router and share the internet?
<nolimitsoya> kerik, thats becouse of throttling
<Arwen> i7ch: and if its not resizable from linux, is there a windows command?
<ernz_> Can someone please PLEASE help me with Bluetooth on ubuntu before I go insane and throw my computer out of my front window and into my neighbours new Lexus?
<kitche> Arwen: U3 is a joint venture between Sandisk and M-systems usually U3 flash drives have a program on them that can run from that drive
<meeow> can anyone help me?
<i7ch> Arwen, i think you need partition magic
<kerik> nolimitsoya: throttling? - too many programs open
<Arwen> i7ch: .......
<Slart> I think partition magic can resize ntfs-partitions.. but that's a windows program afaik
<nn> Jeffm515: do it as root :P
<meeow> it claims i don't have enough memory no matter what i try. despite having over 512
<i7ch> Arwen, it's a fancy way of describing a flash drive with an autorun that runs a menu bar with portableapps-type applications
<nolimitsoya> kerik, your cpu throttles down when not used, so high cou usage even when just being idle is nothing to be alarmed by on a mobile
<i7ch> Arwen, you need partition magic to resize fat32, i think
<nolimitsoya> *cpu
<LjL> livingdaylight: ok
<Arwen> i7ch: so, I could just write my own autorun.inf and add my own portable apps, and it'd be the same thing? damn partition magic...
<root> i7ch: thats a windows progran
<Jeffm515> 3rd day with linux.. how do I edit it as root?
<i7ch> Arwen, pretty much, i think.
<i7ch> root, i know
<nolimitsoya> !root | Jeffm515
<ubotu> Jeffm515: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kitche> Arwen: U3 is good for foresentics(sp?) of a computer
<root> qtparted is the best thing to partition
<i7ch> !Jeffm515 | root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Jeffm515 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<i7ch> :P
<zipzo> i have connected a second harddrive, which had ntfs on it at some point, but i cant get find it or mount it, what am i doing wrong? i just want to format it
<Jaak_> is mplayer gnome based?
<Arwen> i7ch: time to wipe then.... the stupid u3 thing confuses gnome-mount and makes it think my usb stick is a cdrom drive
<livingdaylight> Slart, yea, first time discovered...thx... is there not another way to easily and quickly save stuff? what is tomboy for example?
<Arwen> Jaak_: mplayer is command line
<i7ch> Arwen, hold on a second
<masse|deferred> ok downloading partition magic for windwo
<masse|deferred> s
<maihem> I've just upgraded to edgy and installed the latest nvidia drivers and compiz. compiz is clearly working since I get cool alt-tab behaviour, but none of the key combo's for the advanced eye-candy seems to work. Any ideas?
<livingdaylight> LjL, ok, then...
<masse|deferred> what I really need is a new bigger hard drive
<masse|deferred> and/or less porn
<Slart> livingdaylight: save stuff from the web? you could always use the save command in firefox.. if that was what you meant
<nolimitsoya> Arwen, the mplayer you get from the repos include a gui
<dm__> Anyone have a fix for slow loading icons in the Ubuntu menu ?
<Arwen> nolimitsoya, yep - that one is gtk
<kerik> nolimitsoya: ohh...that might be right...although when I try to run the applet for CPU scaling, it tells me that my cpu does not support that..
<kerik> but it will still throttle it?
<nolimitsoya> kerik, since its a mobile it has to :)
<ernz_> To anyone who thinks they can tackle it: I have a Sony Ericsson k750i with bluetooth enabled and device visible (Can be seen by other devices in the house) I am running Edgy 6.10 with an LM Technologies LM505 USB Dongle found and recognised. I am able to SEND files from my device to other phones and this Edgy box, but I am not able to see any devices from this computer, or pair anything to it. Can someone please respond if they have the slightest idea what mi
<ernz_> ght be causing this? Thanks.
<dm__> kerik powernowd scales CPUs automatically
<Kingsqueak> kerik: do you have scaling enabled in the BIOS?  sometimes it's disabled by default, e.g. my Dell laptop
<kerik> nolimitsoya: ok :)
<livingdaylight> Slart, yes, from the web - a way of quickly copying and pasting for later reference or editing
<root> hi, i have a problem, when i boot up all i get is a black screen with a white line in the topleft corner, the only way i can even start the computer is to go under recovery mode and startx from there, can someone please help
<kerik> Kingsqueak: I actually don't know...what is that called in BIOS?
<Slart> ernz_: sorry.. I have the same phone.. I didn't even get it to work in windows.. I haven't even tried even putting it besides my linux box =)
<Kingsqueak> kerik: was 'scaling' in mine
<dm__> Does anyone know how to change the color of the tooltips?
<Kingsqueak> kerik: might also be 'hyperthreading'
<Slart> livingdaylight: well.. you could always use a simple text editor.. gedit perhaps
<kerik> are there anyone in here who would know which pcmcia => USB 2.0 would work in Linux (Ubuntu)
<livingdaylight> Slart, but how do you tranfer it?
<livingdaylight> Slart, openoffice is a bit overkill no?
<RxDx> what program should i use to record a video of my desktop?
<pantalaimon_> why cant i run mplayer in the background?
<kerik> Kingsqueak: It's a celeron so hyperthreading might not be supported?
<Slart> livingdaylight: copy/paste... just like in open office.. I havent tried it.. but it should work..
<dm__> Does anyone know how to change the color of the tooltips?
<Kingsqueak> kerik: ah, maybe not, mine is a core-duo
<root> hi, i have a problem, when i boot up all i get is a black screen with a white line in the topleft corner, the only way i can even start the computer is to go under recovery mode and startx from there, can someone please help
<kerik> Kingsqueak: That might do the trick ;)
<ernz_> Slart: Great phone eh? Mine >>DOES<< work in Winblows, and it >>DOES<< send TO the ubuntu box, just doesn't pair at all. Do you still have the receipt ;)
<VMT2007> root
<Kingsqueak> kerik: yeah, sorry, you can't hyperthread a single core heh
<VMT2007> root: it's a VERY bad idea to run an irc client as root
<kerik> Kingsqueak: Mine is an elderly IBM thinkpad r31 celeron 1,13 256MB Ram.. :)
<Slart> livingdaylight: ouch.. gedit didn't work at all.. sorry about that  =/
<jrib> pantalaimon_: you can
<root> VMT2007: i cant login as a user
<Bergcube> I am reconfiguring an Ubuntu machine that hasn't got any GUI.  It used to use DHCP but I want to change it to using a static IP.  I've edited /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces  I can ping the local lan, but not the internet.  Seems to me the machine must be missing the gateway.  What file should I edit to fix that?
<kerik> Kingsqueak: but runs linux like a dream compared to XP
<pantalaimon_> jrib, how?
<kupesoft> What's the good high-end laptop for ubuntu (with supported graphics card, etc)?
<Kingsqueak> kerik: I'm not entirely sure if those older CPU's did scaling or not
<dm__> Does anyone know how to change the color of the tooltips?
<kupesoft> I was thinking a lenovo/ibm thinkpad t60?
<jrib> pantalaimon_: press ctrl-z and then type 'bg'
<thomaswebb> hi, i was wondering if anyone could help me with writing a nautilus-script?
<Slart> ernz_: hehe, no.. I just use it to.. you know.. make phonecalls.. nothing fancy =)
<livingdaylight> Slart, i think gedit is not the best tool
<thomaswebb> i know what i want to do, but i don't know how to do it
<Kingsqueak> kupesoft: I *love* my Dell 820, everything works, nvidia drivers are awesome with it
<al> Hej
<kerik> Kingsqueak: well...its a mobile version of the celeron - or so it says...so it should be able to scale in my logic :)
<Kingsqueak> kupesoft: hibernate and suspend I've not fixed, but I haven't tried really either
<Kingsqueak> kerik: you would think, I'm just not sure
<kupesoft> Kingsqueak: I like a little IBM-style trackpoint pointer
<Slart> livingdaylight: no.. it looks like open office is your best bet for now...
<meeow> ok i doubt nayones interested, but i reinstalled the ram and everything seems to be fine now. very strange indeed
<kittyhawk> hello
<thomaswebb> does anyone know how to get the first letter of a filename when writing a bash script?
<root> hi, i have a problem, when i boot up all i get is a black screen with a white line in the topleft corner, the only way i can even start the computer is to go under recovery mode and startx from there, can someone please help
<VMT2007> I want to install ubuntu on this laptop
<VMT2007> because CentOS is just too ugly
<meeow> i didnt think ram held anything as soon as the power is turned off nayway
<livingdaylight> Slart, do you know the tool called basket?
<kerik> Kingsqueak: What I need to learn myself is the bloody linux commands....being used to windows and DOS for 16 years, I have to rethink everything...and it is just too logic in linux ;)
<kittyhawk> I'm getting periodic hard lockups in X.  I'm not sure how to troubleshoot it.
<Slart> livingdaylight: nope.. it's a text editor?
<livingdaylight> Slart,  i just wonder if and what limit on size capacity
<kittyhawk> I feel like it's 2002 again
<kenny> hey guys
<Kingsqueak> kerik: you'll get it with time
<livingdaylight> Slart, no, its a notepad
<VMT2007> kerik, weaning yourself from DOS is easy
<jrib> pantalaimon_: is that what you meant?
<kenny> im not getting any sound
<VMT2007> kenny, mute the external amplifier in the mixer
<VMT2007> that always does the trick
<pantalaimon_> jrib, hm... but i had to add an >/dev/null at the end of the command
<Kingsqueak> basically DRM will link your licensing into your actual hardware
<kerik> Kingsqueak: yeah I hope so :). the thing is to figure where to start and end...
<root> hi, i have a problem, when i boot up all i get is a black screen with a white line in the topleft corner, the only way i can even start the computer is to go under recovery mode and startx from there, can someone please help
<Kingsqueak> wrong win, doh
<pantalaimon_> jrib, because otherwise it keeps sending to the screen some messages
<cmweb> kingsqueak, you wouldent know anything about useing a windows printer on a network would you?
<edd_> hey. just a quick question, can you run ".run" files in Ubuntu (edgy)??
<Slart> livingdaylight: you could always try vi or emacs btw.. and I'll look up basket
<jrib> pantalaimon_: yep
<VMT2007> cmweb, samba
<^Aftermath^> hro lawl
<wyld> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<cmweb> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lawl> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: yeah, samba, should be a howto on the ubuntu wiki I'd bet
<pantalaimon_> jrib, but this is weird... do you have any ideias about why we cant just run mplayer "filename &" ?
<kerik> nolimit: do you know anything about pcmcia usb2 cards and linux?
<LjL> thomaswebb: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/refcards.html#AEN19153
<lawl> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lawl> !freespam
<hai2u> shalom DCC SEND "ICuMFromIsrael" 0 0 0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freespam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lawl> lolololol
<VMT2007> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<jrib> pantalaimon_: no, I'm not sure
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@196.203.65.102]  by LjL
<^Aftermath^> !Bot
<jrib> pantalaimon_: #mplayer might know
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pantalaimon_> jrib, i asked it there but nobody replied
<kenny> im still not getting anything
<edd_> can u run ".run" files in ubuntu edgy?
<Kingsqueak> what's in the file?
<kitche> edd_: yes sh <file>.run
<VMT2007> what happened
<edd_> ok
<VMT2007> why'd everyone discoonect?
<snype> netsplizit?
<LjL> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<jrib> because they don't fix their routers
<pantalaimon_> jrib, this must be a trouble to scripts that want to use mplayer
<kenny> i muted the external amp and its still not working
<RxDx> what program should i use to record a video of my desktop?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b BasterTWO!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<kerik> are there any place that a complete newb can find a list of all the commands in Linux? (or just the most common ones?
<Slart> livingdaylight: seems like basket only allows ~32000 bytes of text
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Geoffrey2!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<jo1> hi
<snype> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+b aseveremercy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<VMT2007> kerik, doesn't really work that way
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Music_Shuffle1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<kitche> kerik: o`reilly has a good and full list
* mode/#ubuntu [+b JavaDeveloper!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<kerik> VMT2007: ok...?
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me figure out my printers ipp address ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b christian1222!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b einPaule!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<kerik> kitche: o'reilly??
<edd_> it just sits there saying "Verifying archive integrity..."
* Geoffrey2 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router's problem)
<VMT2007> edd_, how long has it been doing that
<livingdaylight> Slart, ok, well figured out! thx i dont quite know how much text that is, lol
* Music_Shuffle1 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router's problem)
<GenNMX> kerik: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=common+linux+commands&btnG=Google+Search <-- how about that
<DualCortex_> Hey guys, where is it that I can see and add startup commands?
* JavaDeveloper was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router's problem)
* christian1222 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router's problem)
<edd_> oh its just changed
<GenNMX> kerik: Don't forget there are such a thing as SEARCH ENGINES.
* einPaule was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router's problem)
<kerik> kitche: It is just that I know that I can use the man command to get help to the commands..that is just bloody hard when one doesn't know the commands to man :)
<livingdaylight> woa, LjL is in a kicking-out mood
<thomaswebb> hmm, no help here, worked it out anywar
<thomaswebb> way*
<VMT2007> some people don't keep their router firmware up to date
<geokok> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> livingdaylight: your url was bigger than that...1 byte=1 character.. it you're not using unicode or such
<kitche> kerik: o'reilly is a linux book publisher and other books as well you can go to oreillynet.com/linux/cmd for a full list
<livingdaylight> Slart, ok
<DualCortex_> Guys, wher is it that I can add and edit startup commands???
<RxDx> what program should i use to record a video of my desktop?
<justin420> hi all. it appears my agp is disabled on ubuntu edgy. any ideas on how to enable it? when i am in /proc/driver/nvidia/agp and do "cat status" it says the status is disabled.
<jrib> pantalaimon_: yes, there might be some switches you cna pass mplayer that might help too.  Most probably use mencoder for scripts
<kitche> livingdaylight: he's not in a kicking mood just telling people to fix their routers
<DualCortex_> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<snype> RxDx if you find out--- make sure you share the info w/ me
<livingdaylight> Slart, yea, that was a chunk of text, therefore i figured openoffice was the best tool, but for smaller text i thought maybe something easier would suit better
<LjL> livingdaylight, if you have a problem, bring it to #ubuntu-ops - stop the questioning and sarcasm here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Slart> livingdaylight: yes.. for smaller texts it looks perfect
<livingdaylight> LjL, Relax
<kerik> kitche: Thanks mate
<RxDx> snype, i know one.. but the video quality is bad... ISTANBUL
<edd_> yay, finally a game is actually installing on linux . . .
<TheOneGhost> Ubuntu Sucks | notice #ubuntu Ubuntu Sucks | ctcp #ubuntu Ubuntu Sucks | part #ubuntu
<snype> how bad is bad?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kerik> kitche: that'll be helpful..is it real books or e-books?
<gop> hey
<RxDx> snype, ahhh... like lagged
<VMT2007> why doesn't Ubuntu's installer request a root password on install
<RxDx> low fps
<gop> my keyboard won't work in ubuntu after I did ctrl alt f11
<gop> any one here know why
<jrib> ubotu: tell VMT2007 about root
<RxDx> snype, do u know how to convert ogg to avi or mpg?
<kitche>  kerik: they sell books in stores but that url is a linux command list
<snype> damn- i wanna show off my aiglx + beryl to a buddy
<gop> I see my mouse works
<Slart> VMT2007: because you dont need one
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-58-177-103.hsd1.sc.comcast.net]  by LjL
<kerik> kitche: nice
<snype> uhh-- yeah i've done it
<gop> the light blink andstuff in my mouse but not my keyboard
<snype> cant remeber off hand
<gop> is thier a way of fixing that
<snype> google it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kenny> can anyone help me out wwith my sound?
<Slart> VMT2007: if you need a root shell you can always do a "sudo su"
<VMT2007> ah
<snype> !sound | kenny
<ubotu> kenny: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<LjL> Slart: oh, better, sudo -i
<Kingsqueak> or sudo -i
<VMT2007> so the first user created is already in the sudoers file
<VMT2007> ?
<kerik> kitche: just seen it...even nicer! even close to being easy to look through :)
<blue-frog> VMT2007: yes
<Slart> LjL: oh.. something new.. never seen that before.. thanks
<LjL> VMT2007: no
<kane77> how can I change mac adress??
<Kingsqueak> VMT2007: yeah, first user is in the 'admin' group, and via sudoers, has root access
<VMT2007> ah.
<jrib> pantalaimon_: found the answer, we should have looked here first :)   http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/faq.html#id2539457
<RxDx> kane77, its not possible
<gop> any one here know why my keyboard usb and ps2 won't work under ubuntu
<LjL> VMT2007: the first user created is in the "admin" group. the "admin" group is in sudoers
<geokok> I am trying to install homebank from source but I get gtk-2.0 error...Info here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36327/ . Please Help
<VMT2007> oh okay.
<kenny> im already therer
<gop> after I did a ctrl alt f11
<kerik> any IBM users in here?
<snype> yea!
<Slart> VMT2007: I was kind of confused at first too.. but it works really well
<snype> i am!
<VMT2007> oh no I'm familiar with it
<snype> IBM Thinkpad T42 :-D
<kane77> RxDx, really? thats too bad...
<VMT2007> just very used to FreeBSD
<justin420> hi all. it appears my agp is disabled on ubuntu edgy. any ideas on how to enable it? when i am in /proc/driver/nvidia/agp and do "cat status" it says the status is disabled.
<somerville32> My computer seems to be using OSS instead of ALSA. Should I fix this?
<kerik> snype: finally a user of IBM :)
<VMT2007> I haven't even been using Linux for a year..
<kenny> ots sto;; mpt wprlomg
<Slart> VMT2007: I mean the ubuntu way of doing it.. with no root passwd.. I used debian before
<snype> kerik what kind of ibm u got?
<beerman> I installed gDesklets and -data, but it seems that the gDesklets are using all my cpu - anyone with that problem, even a solution?
<apixelatedoffice> I hate the search engine in ubuntu, I need to find this file called "version.dat" and the search feature is  is of no help... is there an easier way to search out that file?
<kitche> geokok: either you are missing gtk+2 or glib2
<kerik> snype: I have myself a R31...older one but working well with linux and found all drivers natively...
<snype> yeah
<VMT2007> beerman, make it low priority
<kerik> snype: yet I have one or too questions..
<snype> alright... shoot
<snype> you can pm me if u want-- it's easier
<blue-frog> apixelatedoffice: sudo updatedb  and then locate version.dat
<kerik> snype: do you know how to make the middle botton on the trackpoint work properly
<geokok> kitche: I thought gnome had gtk2 already.....how do i get them?
<apixelatedoffice> blu-frog, will do
<Slart> apixelatedoffice: "find" in console?
<beerman> thx
<pantalaimon_> jrib, i did... did it work there?
<jrib> pantalaimon_: yeah
<apixelatedoffice> Slart... k thx
<kitche> geokok: it's in the repos gnome might have it but glib2 might not be pulled with gtk2
<jrib> pantalaimon_: I did:  mplayer file  &> /dev/null < /dev/null
<snype> kerik-- its on thinkwiki.org
<kerik> snype: and 2nd do you know which pcmcia USB 2.0 would work on my IBM? - I have usb 1.1 only on this machine...no good when having a 300 gb usb hdd
<RingDonut> Hey
<dirle> nolimit .. what's this ntfs-3g0?
<jrib> pantalaimon_: erm with an & at the end
<RingDonut> Just created a new website today
<joefso> Why I start my ubuntu and press ctrl + alt + F3 then I get all ugly fonts how do I fx this/
<joefso> ?
<nolimitsoya> dirle, ?
<RingDonut> got paid 143 pounds
<snype> ehh--- i dont know specifically which would work but there's HCL's online that'll help ui
<jrib> !offtopic | RingDonut
<ubotu> RingDonut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<edd_> right, im off to play America's Army :D
<pantalaimon_> jrib, hmm but you have also use the >/dev/null right?
<VMT2007> hm
<Slart> joefso: ugly fonts? readable? distorted? or not beatiful enough?
<edd_> cya
<snype> anyone know how i switch between my internal and external displays on my laptop?
<VMT2007> alright I finished installing ubuntu on my desktop
<jrib> pantalaimon_: yes so it doesn't spit out the messages
<apixelatedoffice> thanks, I'll be back if I still haven't found it.
<VMT2007> are kernel sources included by default
<dirle> I got to it .. and it is unverified one.. thought you knew something about it
<kerik> snype: also on that same page?
<joefso> slart it makes ncursed base programs all messy
<gop> hey any here know
<geokok> kitche: this (libglib2.0-0
<geokok> The GLib library of C routines) is installed
<kerik> snype: well...dont' you use F7 for that?
<gop> how doI send a ctrl alt f7 via tight vnc or vnc
<joefso> Slart, for example make menuconfig in kernel src dir, when I go down and up it messes the whole screen up
<snype> kerik it's not supported natively
<kitche> geokok: what version glib though?
<jrib> pantalaimon_: I guess what was happening is it was waiting for standard in since you can use the keyboard to control it
<pantalaimon_> jrib, oh yes you said that before i didnt see hehe
<Slart> joefso: hmm.. hold on.. I'll try that
<afm> if i have a copy of win2k3 x64 can i steal its codecs and make wmv play on my ubuntu x64 mythbox?
<webmaren> i need help getting mplayer to play through my headphones
<kerik> snype: I reckon you're right :)
<blue-frog> VMT2007: look for linux-headers
<cafuego_> afm: nope
<vincent> Hi I'm looking for a workstation that can run mysql-server will ubuntu do? what's the default bootloader and default windows-manager?
<joefso> Slart, i need to know how to change it?
<VMT2007> as in compiling a custom kernel.
<kerik> snype: that thinkwiki is a golden site :) thanks
<geokok> kitche:2.12.4-0ubuntu1
<afm> cafuego_ : why?
<kitche> geokok: ok that's greater then 2.2 how about version of gtk+2
<pantalaimon_> jrib, yeah... i must not allow background normally bacause of that
<cafuego_> the short version? windows sucks.
<afm> obviousle :)
<kitche> VMT2007: you have to download the sources from the repo or from the kernel site
<VMT2007> ah
<webmaren> does anybody know how to get mplayer to play through usb headset
<kerik> snype: is the wiki page all linux??
<Slart> joefso: I haven't tried this on ubuntu.. but it works on debian.. look for svgatextmode .. it's a package that lets you customise fonts etc
<geokok> kitche: not sure what package to look for . there are some libs but i wouldnt know which one is needed
<nolimitsoya> webmaren, usb headsets are evil. they are little soundcards of their own, and never work
<VMT2007> oh awesome i need to edit my grub.conf
<snype> kerik uhhhh i think so. it's got a lot of linux support on it
<kerik> snype: ohh...and one more question btw...do you know why my thinkpad doesn't shut up the speakers when I plug my headphones?
<kerik> snype: that's just NICE
<kenny> so can anyone help me out here, i read most of stuff in the documentation and nothing is working
<kitche> geokok: what version of ubuntu you on dapper or edgy you want libgtk2.0-0
<geokok> kitche : edgy
<Jeffm515> kerikL what kind of thinkpad?
<VMT2007> where is grub.conf located
<cafuego_> there is no such file
<cafuego_> it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<VMT2007> ah.
<DualCortex_> Does anyone know how to make MAC address cloning permanent? Can I just add the command to rc.local???
<geokok> kitche: its installed
<webmaren> nolimitsoya: but it works for all my other sound
<geokok> kitche:could i be needing the dev cersion?
<cafuego_> DualCortex_: Probably add a post-up hook in /etc/network/interfaces
<kitche> geokok: yes you need the dev if you have both installed then
<LjL> DualCortex_: or perhaps you could add it to /etc/network/interfaces. the "up" command in there allows you to set an arbitrary command to be executed when a network interface is brought up
<pantalaimon_> jrib, hey you can also use mplayer -noconsolecontrols filename >/dev/null & :P
<dirle> TY all for your help.. and especialy nolimit.. hf gus
<jrib> pantalaimon_: cool thanks, I saw in #mplayer :)
<DualCortex_> cafuego: could you explain me how the command would look like if I did it in that file?
<VMT2007> alright time for a massive update.
<VMT2007> wow this distribution is amazing
<justin420> it appears my agp is disabled on ubuntu edgy. any ideas on how to enable it? when i am in /proc/driver/nvidia/agp and do "cat status" it says the status is disabled.
<VMT2007> apart from having to boot acpi=off...
<VMT2007> meh
<DualCortex_> cafuego: would it be the same as the command I would write in rc.local ;   "sudo ifconfig eth1 hw ether #####" then "sudo ifconfig  eth1 up"
<phanter> hi there.
<VMT2007> ifup eth1
<VMT2007> that's a lot easier.
<VMT2007> nevermind
<VMT2007> a config file
<Jeffm515> VMT2007: I had the same problem
<DualCortex_> Ljl: could you explain me how the command would look like if I did it in that file?  would it be the same as the command I would write in rc.local ;   "sudo ifconfig eth1 hw ether #####" then "sudo ifconfig  eth1 up"
<VMT2007> man
<phanter> how can I get openoffice to recognise my digital signatures from firefox/thunderbird. I used google and tried what I found, but it does not work
<LjL> DualCortex_: something like this  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36330/
<VMT2007> if I ever start a computer shop
<Jeffm515> VMT2007: celerion processor, compaq,
<LjL> DualCortex_: hm, no, wait. if the command  you use to do that is ifconfig, then it can probably be done without "up"
<VMT2007> I'll have a bunch of business-card CDs with ubuntu installers for people to take
<cafuego_> DualCortex_: No, you wouldn't use sudo in either case (as those scripts run as root to begin with)
<Jaak_> is xine Xine gnome based?
<gnov> Hi all
<gnov> I need a little help writing a bash script...
<gnov> I have a file called file1
<DualCortex_> cafuego: so just the command without the sudo would work?
<kitche> Jaak_: xine is not gstreamer based think it can use the gstreamer engine though
<gnov> I want have a script read it line by line and put it in an array.
<gnov> How would I do that?
<DualCortex_> Ljl: So just adding that line would do? Is it necessary to include the "sudo"?
<jrib> Jaak_: totem-xine is, gxine uses gtk+, and there is also xine-ui
<LjL> DualCortex_: like this, i think http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36331/ though i haven't tried it
<cafuego_> DualCortex_: in the interfaces file you'd use "pre-up ifconfig eth1 hw ether #####"
<LjL> DualCortex_: no, no sudo. and no ifconfig line, it makes no sense to use ifconfig *inside* /etc/network/interfaces
<geokok> kitche: that did it. thanks
<blue-frog> gnov: have a look in #bash
<gnov> blue-frog: thanks
<depi> can me somebody help with imagemagick? how is it possible to save the converted image in specified directory? for example: convert -size 478x700 */f.jpg -thumbnail '322x480<' f_thumb.jpg - I want to save the f_thumb.jpg in the same directory where is the f.jpg
<LjL> cafuego: hm well, except what cafuego said :P check out my pastebin too, wouldn't that (or something similar) be ok too?
<cafuego_> LjL: Hmm, it supports a 'hw' stanza by itself?
<cafuego_> it does
<LjL> cafuego_: "hwaddress", judging from "man interfaces"
<phanter> anybody who has digital signatures working in openoffice and wants to help me to get it to work
<cafuego_> DualCortex_: add a "hwaddress ether ##:##:##:##:##:##" entry to the interface
<cafuego_> DualCortex_: that should be all you need to do
<DualCortex_> cafuego: aright, thank you very much
<DualCortex_> Ljl: thanks for the help!
<cmweb> How do i go about limiting the badwith for computers on my lan
<vincent> If I have a intel P4 660 64bit should I install ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<TheGateKeeper> who knows their way around iptables in ubuntu?
<VMT2007> oh awesome
<VMT2007> .run files
<kerik> hey there..any IBM users in here?
<theBishop> has anyone been able to get Ubuntu on their Playstation3?
<kerik> and/or someone who can teach a newb how to actually edit and save changes to files?
<VMT2007> theBishop: I'd hope not
<theBishop> VMT2007, ?
<VMT2007> kerik: editor/
<kerik> without using GUI that is
<kerik> VMT2007: editor/filename?
<VMT2007> kerik: what editor are you using, vi?
<VividHazE> Hey could someone help me I'm just after installing EasyUbuntu and it worked but now every time i try to open Adept Package Manager in Kubuntu it says the database is locked because another process is using it, but I don't have any open!
<VividHazE> >_<
<kerik> VMT2007: I believe vi is the one I have been using yeah..
<LjL> kerik: "nano" is a user friendly text-mode editor. i use it normally
<kerik> have also used nano....
<VividHazE> I've tried logging out and full restart its still not working
<LjL> kerik: so, the problem is? :P
<theBishop> VMT2007, you know PS3 supports PPC distribtions of linux right?
<kerik> but in either case I don't know how to save my changes
<LjL> kerik: alt+x in nano
<noelferreira> need to give a fat partition permissions read and write for alll users? what should be the line in fstab?
<kerik> :D
<LjL> kerik: saves and exits
<kerik> Ljl: great
<ubun> man im glad i decided to install/learn ubuntu. i had win2k and didnt wanna buy a winxp license, let alone vista, but didnt want to be 'left behind' with an old operating system. ubuntu feels 'new' and can do everything i want and i can put it on all my machines for free =*)
<tjb891> in ubuntu my copy of audacity does not allow me to record audio off the internet but i can off of amarok, i can record off a website with audacity in XP,does anyone know whats wrong?
<kerik> LjL: that's a nice to know there :)
<cmweb> wtf, i got a lexmark 6200 and its not even on the lexmark site
<kerik> LjL: you shouldn't by any chance be a ibm user?
<ubun> tjb probably some mp3 codec issue?
<LjL> kerik: as in, user of an IBM manufactured PC? fortunately not :P
<vincent> type esc->:->w->q in vi so esc :wq     w will write q will quit   esc :q to quit
<tjb891> ubun:would having a AC97 codec instead of a soundcard do it?
<ubun> dunno i havent used audacity, i just know it doesnt bundle mp3 codec with it
<kerik> LjL: actually I have been fortunate enough with mine...it has found all drivers and all....only my middle mouse button I need working now...and thats where the problem is with the editor ;)
<kerik> LjL: but I reckon there has happened a lot with linux since last time I tried to become a user...6 years ago it was absolutely impossible to find drivers :)
<LjL> kerik: i believe if you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" one of the option will be related to "3-button mouse emulation" (yes/no). try changing the setting that it gives you as a default
<dylan_> I can burn /var/cache/apt/archives/ to cd, then do "dpkg -i /path/*" and install all of those packages on a comp. without net access, right?
<kerik> LjL: I will try that :)
<LjL> kerik: (of course you could also edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly, since that's what "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" does, but then the latter is made to help you with that)
<dabaR> dylan_: You could try http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<dylan_> dabaR, but could i do that, nevertheless?
<VividHazE> Hey could anyone explain why my Adapt Package Manager would say the DBase is locked read only when I don't have anything else open accessing it?
<VividHazE> This is so annoying.
<dylan_> dabaR, in terms of dpkg -i to a path with everything burned?
<quad3d> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<dabaR> dylan_: well, given the fact that some of the packages have dependencies I doubt it would be as simple as you described, but sounds somewhat right.
<kerik> LjL: but that wants me to reconfigure my entire system??
<cmweb> Any one know how to share my printer on a network, or is that also a Samba thing?
<dm_> i have just installed ubuntu.. i have 4 speaks but ubuntu is only playing sounds out of the 2 front ones.. i'm not sure what to do?
<kerik> LjL: starts off by asking for my graphics driver
<Yasuo> n8
<dabaR> VividHazE: you in fact have some process hogging it up. ps aux will list all the processes, then kill the one that is naughty
<dylan_> dabaR, you mean to say that if i were to apt-get install (x) on one machine, then transfer everything in that machine's /var/cache/apt/archives directory to another machine and install all of that, i would not have the same packages installed?
<VividHazE> aux in a terminal dabaR?
<VividHazE> trying now
<dabaR> VividHazE: ps aux
<dabaR> dylan_: no, I am saying you will have to follow an order when installing the packages.
<dm_> i have just installed ubuntu.. i have 4 speaks but ubuntu is only playing sounds out of the 2 front ones.. i'm not sure what to do?
<vincent> VividHazE: ps ax | grep apt
<vincent> kill it's pid
<cmt^^> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<cmt^^> hmm
<cmt^^> no help for radeon-cards? :<
<VividHazE> vincent : its come up with 2 things, ok, so what do i type to kill those 2 processes?
<VividHazE> I'm really new at this :(
<cmt^^> dabaR - I have the drivers installed and everything
<dylan_> dabaR, i can't just dpkg -i /path/* ?
<vincent> VividHazE: enter the proces id the number in front  >kill nr#
<VMT2007> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dabaR> dylan_: I told you 3 times, no. Some packages only install if their dependencies are already installed, so you will have to install first the dependencies, then the packages you want.
<Remo_A> hi all
<Remo_A> I installed ubuntu and it didn't even ask for how to partition the system... that's not nice(edgy e)
<Remo_A> for a windows machine in my network I think it'd be a good thing to partition one part as fat32
<Remo_A> for sharing possibility
<Fatal_sheep> depends what version of windows
<VividHazE> vincent: I just killed those 2 processes and ran Adept Manager again but it iddn't open, nothing happened., so I ran it again and it comes up read-only again :)
<VMT2007> DAMN I love ubuntu's package manager
<dabaR> Remo_A: there are always options offered, you chose the one that does not ask for the specifics. The option you may like is called manually edit partition table.
<J03> Bye All!
<J03> !quit
<J03> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VMT2007> it's / not !
<dabaR> VividHazE: run ps aux in a terminal, and post to paste.ubuntu-nl.org the output.
<jamesbrose> haha
<ernz> I NOW have the ability to send files to my SE k750i, but the phone asks me for a pin number for some weird reason, why is this, and what might it be, anyone?
<Cosmonaut3030> Can anyone tell me how to turn off the beeping noises on my Thinkpad?
<dabaR> Cosmonaut3030: does alsamixer in a terminal offer a beep control?
<gop> my keyboard won't respond ubuntu
<VividHazE> dabaR: ps aux output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36336/
<jrib> Cosmonaut3030: system > preferences > sound > system beep  might help too
<gop> it won't let me do alt f7
<vincent> Cosmonaut3030: charge your battery ;-)
<dabaR> VividHazE: I can not see the names of the apps. do ps ax
<Cosmonaut3030> I've checked all the system settings, my battery is charged and it's coming from my laptop..
<dsc> hail!    i tried to upgrade from dapper to edgy and it totally broke my installation =( it won't even boot now, gets hung loading file system..    i can still get to the old file system;  which directories besides /home should i copy -- meaning, what directories will i need in trying to recreate my installation on a new fresh installation?
<bimberi> Cosmonaut3030: try 'xset -b'
<justin420> it appears my agp is disabled on ubuntu edgy. any ideas on how to enable it? when i am in /proc/driver/nvidia/agp and do "cat status" it says the status is disabled. ive tried passing the kernel option acpi=off on the kernel im trying to boot and that didnt work
<jevangelo> how do you get .avi and .mpeg support in ubuntu
<Cosmonaut3030> dabaR: alsamixer has this stuff? and bimberi Ill try that too
<jrib> ubotu: tell jevangelo about avi
<finalbeta> How do I receive Teletext from my TV card?
<cmweb> ok, my last q of the day, i have followed the install for the Lexmark X125 but i still cant get it to print, it says ready then it says printing then nothing prints
<finalbeta> I'm using tvtime for playback
<VividHazE> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36338/
<gop> any here know how to restart mykeyboard
<mwe> dsc: well maybe you can fix it instead, booting from a live-cd
<gop> it won't start up
<gop> or allow me to do alt f7
<dabaR> VividHazE: kill -9 4749
<Cosmonaut3030> bimberi: thanks, that covered it :d
<mwe> dsc: how to you upgrade?
<VividHazE> dabaR will try now
<kerik> anyone can tell me how to save changes to a VI edited file?
<mwe> kerik: :w
<dabaR> kerik: true. ZZ or :wq
<dsc> mwe, i have a stable installation on another partition, thats what im booted to right now.   I forget how i upgraded exactly, i ran a command line and the synaptic manager popped up with an option 'upgrade to 6.10' or something like that.  if you don't know what i'm talking about i can probably find the command on google
<kerik> where to put that??
<dsc> kerik: escape, then :w
<dabaR> kerik: in command mode.
<cmweb> Anyone have a X125 installed on their box?
<mwe> kerik: :w will just save it. ZZ will save and quit as will :wq
<VividHazE> dabaR it just says its loading for ages and nothing happens it just dissappears, thats when i try it again and it says its already open
<VividHazE> but theres no window for it open
<dave> so i have a quick favor to ask you guys
<dave> you know the login display manager?  can someone find the console command to run it?
<kerik> but I don't seem to be able to press ZZ or anyting else without adding that to the file?
<dabaR> VividHazE: ya, that is a problem. It disappears from your screen, but the process stays alive. Not sure how to fix that.
<mwe> dave: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bimberi> Cosmonaut3030: cool :)
<dsc> mwe: i also tried installing edgy fresh on a different partition, and the same thing happens, i think my machine just doesnt like edgy..  so unless i can roll back i'm not sure there's anything that i can do
<VividHazE> :S
<dave> that sounds like it might be it.... thanks.  if its not, i'll be back in a bit
<kerik> mwe: can you give me a little more detail? - I'm newb
<VividHazE> Can't i make the window appear or something from the process
<VividHazE> dabaR: I'm pretty sure it happened when I was installing EasyUbuntu software
<dsc> i copied my databases, my websites, and my /home directory
<mwe> kerik: about vi?
<dabaR> kerik: go into your vi window, press escape, press :, press wq, press enter
<ColonelZarkawi> dsc, edgy doesn't like lots of machines. If you want stability stay with dapper
<cmweb> kingsqueak, still on
<slicky> hm.. i deleted my lower panel.. and now when i click on a map / app stuff.. it dosent show up in the panel.. how do i get it back?
<bimberi> kerik: hit <ESC> to get out of input mode. then try those commands
<mwe> dsc: wel if a fresh install does it I don't know of my head ...
<vincent> VividHazE: try  top  and see what apps uses on cpu if its working or dead exit top with control+c
<dsc> ColonelZarkawi: i am going to stick with dapper, but i want to make sure i have all the files i need from my old installation before i wipe the partition and do it again
<kerik> mwe: should I use the : sign? - cause I tried to press esc. and then the zz...I got out...now I will just see if I saved anything...
<Genfoo> what program can I use to make a movie DVD copy?
<mwe> kerik: ZZ not zz
<cmweb> gah
<mwe> kerik: capital Z
<georgy> Genfoo: K9copy
<kerik> yeah...I pressed shift + ZZ
<Genfoo> ok
<VividHazE> dabaR: Whats the name of the process i'm looking for?
<Genfoo> thanks georgy
<dave> it appears that wasn't it
<dave> i'll be more specific
<dsc> kerik:  w is for write, q is for quit, wq is write and quit , ..  :w  :q  :wq
<slicky> anyone know how to do with the panels?
<mwe> kerik: and what happened?
<levander> What CD burning application will burn an already made ISO to disc?
<kerik> mwe: but it didn't show...it just shut it down..
<dave> so, i'
<vincent> levander: k3b
<Genfoo> georgy, k9copy is x kde app or CLI ?
<dabaR> VividHazE: processes have ids, no names. the command has adept_manager in it.
<mwe> kerik: it saved the file then, probably. what you describe sounds normal
<georgy> levander : or graveman
<levander> vincent: are there any I don't have to install all the KDE libs for?
<semboy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<levander> georgy: I didn't see how to do it for graveman.
<levander> georgy: you're sure graveman does it?
<bimberi> slicky: add a "window switcher" applet to the panel
<kwood> IM having a problem on a install of 6.10 desktop... my resolution is forced at 640x480 and I can not see hte install prompts at all... is there a way to force a higher resolution while running from the cd?
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<redDEADresolve> join /#beryl
<mc__> how to remove a package when  even dpkg --force-all --purge refuses to work?
<bimberi> slicky: er, "window list"
<dave> so, i'm running kde and gnome.  I downloaded this one login theme, and installed it using the gnome login manager.  When i restarted, and tried to login, I got the following message: "The greeter theme is corrupt.  The theme does not contain definitions for the username/password entry element"
<kerik> mwe: do you know the program yelp?
<VividHazE> dabaR: I'm going to restart again and see if it helps, thanks for your help anyway
<mwe> kerik: by name
<dave> and then it just shows a blank screen with a mouse cursor
<cmweb> hello
<kerik> mwe: It just died on me, and I dont know what it is :)
<dabaR> VividHazE: totally, good luck:)
<dave> so i'm wondering how i can get kdm to work again
<cmweb> does any one know how to install the lexmark 125 driver
<bimberi> kerik, mwe: it's the gnome help browser
<starz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36339/ <<-- help ! ubuntu is teh screwed
<georgy> levander : you are right, graveman don't do it, sorry
<mwe> kerik: yelp is the gnome help browser
<dabaR> dave: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm may help
<cafuego_> mc__: Then you read the notice on screen about WHY it refuses to work.
<kerik> mwe: however thanks for your help on the vi :) it worked
<cafuego_> mc__: It's ptrobably trying to prevent you from destroying something
<kerik> success
<levander> georgy: you remember the command to do it from the command line?
<ubun> how can i make it so when i press 'alt' it actually opens a menu without me having to hold down the alt key?
<dave> ok, i'll give that a shot.  any other ideas?
<starz> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `python-pylibacl' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. <<-- lots of those
<kwood> M having a problem on a install of 6.10 desktop... my resolution is forced at 640x480 and I can not see hte install prompts at all... is there a way to force a higher resolution while running from the cd? any ideas?
<jo3> hi
<levander> georgy: think that's what I need to do
<cmweb> !lexmark
<mc__> cafuego_: nope its an unimportant package,its k3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgy> levander : wait a minute
<vincent> levander: bashburn
<mwe> kerik: ok. use w! to save a read only file though. provided you have perms to do so. ZZ won't do that
<kerik> mwe: ok well..don't remember opening the help though..
<Jeffm515> lol; My room mate Just walked in.. looked at my desktop, said "wow"... took my install CD and walked away..
<dsc> i mean, i know im going to have to reinstall a bunch of stuff but as for configuration, like say my firefox bookmarks..  i don't know for sure if all this stuff is in the /home or if it is scattered..   i got my apache config and a couple other things, as well as my /home directory,  i just want to make sure that once i wipe the partition i don't say, 'doh, i wish i'd saved THAT directory/file'
<mwe> kerik: I use KDE.
<dm_> if i'm trying to extract a .zip from gnome but the location is to a location where root needs to be the user extracting it.. how do i do it?
<kerik> mwe: ok... w and !?
<dsc> kerik: gedit also is nice.       :w!   means   (write - and override readonly)
<mwe> kerik: :w!
<ubun> Jeffm515:  what are you running for a desktop
<cmweb> :'( surprised no one knows
<mwe> kerik: the : puts you in command mode
<starz> let me guess.. i need to reboot ~_~
<mc__> cafuego_: it says
<mc__>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<mc__>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<dm_> anyone?
<Jeffm515> it's just the generic 6.10
<semboy> yo i installd , ubuntu edgy , and now i want to move to ubuntu dapper
<semboy> but how?
<dsc> kerik if you are in typing mode though you have to hit esc key before you can type the : hehe
<mwe> kerik: ZZ is a shorcut that works outside command mode
<soundray> !downgrade | semboy
<ubotu> semboy: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Jeffm515> I *just* finished installing it..
<dabaR> !sudo > dm_
<vincent> dm_:  extract it anywhere copy it with sudo to the right location
<starz> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kerik> mwe: I am sorry if I ask stupidly but should that "w!" be visible? - it is just that I couldn't see what I wrote...It just closed the file and returned to command mode
<mwe> semboy: backup up and reinstall. why, though?
<semboy> :S but how can i update my nvidia driver ? with edgy ??
<mwe> kerik: it should be visible at the buttom of the window
<Jeffm515> :w! = Write.. :wq! write Quit.
<Jeffm515> er something
<dsc> so, do you all think im good to go, with my /home and /etc/apache2 and my mysql datafiles ?
<soundray> semboy: follow the wiki instructions for dapper. They apply to edgy, unless otherwise stated
<kerik> mwe: ok...hmm...that might be it...I was in the top of the file when I wrote it...could that be why?
<soundray> !nvidia | semboy
<ubotu> semboy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vincent> don't add a ! after :wq
<niko_m19> i installed ubuntu the newest version on my machine after runninng the live cd.  but i noticed when i installed it to the hard drive it had the same programs that were on the live cd
<mwe> kerik: the ! is kinda like "shut up just do what I tell you to do!"
<niko_m19> where is everything else
<kerik> mwe: :) ok
<Warbo> niko_m19: you have an Internet connection?
<Jeffm515> did anyone else have issues intalling on a celeron processor?
<Warbo> (on the Ubuntu machine)
<kerik> mwe: I have a lot to learn I can see :)
<niko_m19> yes
<dabaR> kerik: vi has 2 modes, a command mode, and a edit mode. When you edit the text, you should press escape to go back to the command mode. In the command mode, when you press : it gives you a : in the bottom left, and then if you type w it will show up down there. After having w and q in the bottom left, if you press enter the vi editor will write and quit.
<dm_> vincnet: how do i make cp copy all the directories as well, so i don't have to create them all manually?
<Warbo> niko_m19: If so then Applications>Add/Remove will let you download new stuff
<dm_> vincent: cp: omitting directory
<mwe> kerik: you're bound to be annoyed with vi in the beginning
<soundray> Jeffm515: is that a survey or are you looking for help?
<niko_m19> i ended up deleted the partitions though and wiping my mbr though
<georgy> levander: cdrecord speed=X dev=Y,Z,W -v -eject -data backup.iso and cdrecord -scanbus to find Y,Z,W
<Jeffm515> soundray: Just asking....
<niko_m19> i just made one 10 gigs partition for root and one 1 gig partition for swap
<kerik> dabaR: ok so the : first and then the letters?
<mwe> kerik: vi is great but it takes a while to get used to it and learn to use it right
<Genfoo> is there anything besides k9copy I can use to copy movie DVDs?
<soundray> Jeffm515: I have a Celeron machine that runs fine
<dm_> how do i copy files using 'cp' so it copies and creates directories for me
<christiane__> Hello. I connect to a WPA2 AP with a bcm43xx driven wifi card. I'm 2 ft. away but only get speed of abobut 120 kbit/s. Switching to another OS gives me up to 35 Mbit/s. What's wrong here?
<kerik> mwe: yeah seems that way :)
<Genfoo> k9copy says I don't have dvdauthor .... but I do so its broken
<Jeffm515> soundray: did you have to turn off acpi?
<dabaR> kerik: when in command mode, meaning if you press : a little : appears in the bottom left, and not as part of your typing.
<Warbo> dm_: "cp -r <foldername> <destination>"
<ubun> how can i make it so when i press 'alt' to open a menu, i dont have to hold the key down. (so it works like it does in windows)
<macks_> ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my broadcom 4306 pci card. Can someone help me get this working?\
<soundray> dm_: 'cp -a' -- check out 'man cp'
<dm_> thanks
<soundray> Jeffm515: what has that to do with it being a Celeron?
<georgy> Genfoo : are you compile K9copy ?
<mwe> kerik: everyone gets annoyed by vi in the beginning
<Genfoo> georgy, I apt-get
<Jeffm515> soundray: it's the only thing both machines had in common..
<PoorNoob> Any good soul would like to help poor brazillian guys trying to set up their ubuntu box as router with dhcp, nat and adsl modem configuration from the very beginning? We offer hot chicks and amazon's weed!!  nice pot huh... trust us :P
<Warbo> mwe: Yes, I do :)
<kerik> dabaR: I got into the file editing by vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf - is that the editing window I get here?
<VoX> mwe: i've been using it for 4+ years and im still hugely annoyed by it :P
<dsc> is there a windows manager which works with dapper and supplies a 3d desktop (like the rotating cubes and what not)?
<dabaR> kerik: it is hard to explain remotely.
<kerik> nobody here are IBM Thinkpad users?
<PoorNoob> Any good soul would like to help poor brazillian guys trying to set up their ubuntu box as router with dhcp, nat and adsl modem configuration from the very beginning? We offer hot chicks and amazon's weed!!  nice pot huh... trust us :P
<ubun> dsc beryl?
<mwe> VoX: really? you should probably use another editor then ;)
<Warbo> dsc: Compiz and/or Beryl
<kerik> dabaR: yeah...I would believe so
<VoX> mwe: i do :P
<dsc> ubun, warbo thanks, ill check those out =)
<pantalaimon_> how do we do an alias that add some command options at the end of the alias but this command needs like a filename before the options? like comand filename options_that_i_want_to_make_automatic
<Warbo> dsc: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community there are guides for them
<soundray> pantalaimon_: that's the point where you want to create a script rather than an alias
<kerik> mwe: when I am told to "restart X"...does that mean restart my GUI?
<ernz> :( My phone keeps asking for a passcode when I try to connect using bluetooth, but nothing is being accepted, can someone help please?
<kwood> M having a problem on a install of 6.10 desktop... my resolution is forced at 640x480 and I can not see hte install prompts at all... is there a way to force a higher resolution while running from the cd?
<macks_> ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my broadcom 4306 pci card. Can someone help me get this working?\
<Genfoo> try:
<Warbo> kerik: Yes. Usually ctrl-alt-backspace will do it
<mwe> kerik: yeah
<Genfoo> 1234
<Genfoo> or password
<Genfoo> :-P
<kerik> mwe: YES! - I got to figure something out by myself :D ;)
<pantalaimon_> soundray, isnt there something like a variable in the alias that is initializated when we are going to execute the command?
<Warbo> ernz: I had that problem. I think I solved it b editing a file in /etc somewhere. Hang on, I'll have  look
<mwe> kerik: well if you need to reload the configuration I think you need to restart the login manager as well. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kerik> Warbo: thanks man - does that close my apps and so on?
<ernz> Warbo: I would be EXTREMELY grateful.
<mwe> kerik: that will shut down your session promply though
<mwe> kerik: then put you back to the login screen
<kerik> mwe: can you tell me what that gdm is?
<dsc> thanks again Warbo!
<mwe> kerik: the default login manager
<Warbo> ernz: Looks like /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf (open it with a text editor as superuser)
<kerik> mwe: I haven't really learned the dirs yet, so I am rather curious...
<Genfoo> kerik, gdm owns all x sessions of yours
<Genfoo> the "ghetto" version is xdm
<soundray> pantalaimon_: not in the alias that comes builtin in bash (at least not to my knowledge)
<ernz> Warbo, any idea what I change in here? Perhaps you could pastebin yours :) ?
<PoorNoob> Any good soul would like to help poor brazillian guys trying to set up their ubuntu box as router with dhcp, nat and adsl modem configuration from the very beginning? We offer hot chicks and amazon's weed!!  nice pot huh... trust us :P
<Genfoo> kerik, gdm also happens to start gnome for you :)
<PoorNoob> come on
<PoorNoob> let's make an exchange :)
<kerik> mwe: what is the init.d? I have seen that before but never known what it does?
<somerville32> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, gnomefreak, or tonyyarusso!
<soundray> PoorNoob: if you're not getting a response, try rephrasing your question. Your humour doesn't seem to go down well.
<Warbo> ernz: Looking through that there is "# Default PIN code for incoming connections | passkey "1234";"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> somerville32: ?
* somerville32 points at PoorNoob.
<mwe> kerik: it's a directory containing the boot scripts
<soundray> PoorNoob: what usually works better is a description of your actual problem.
<PoorNoob> we are trying to figure out a squid proxy
<Amaranth> somerville32: I think he is just a bit desperate, no need to kick him.
<PoorNoob> we have an adsl modem
<jafar> i am new to ubuntu, my problem is my i don't have sound
<tonyyarusso> PoorNoob: Yes, please do just ask your question, and not include things that aren't family-friendly.
<cmweb> Does any one know how to install a Lexmark 125
<kerik> ok
<mwe> kerik: you can invoke them after bootup to stop a service or start/restart one
<palomer> hello
<_Dante_> I have a cell phone with USB, and I want to get pictures off it.  When I plug it in, nothing happens (except once my machine locked up).  Its a samsung sgh-d807
<somerville32> Amanth: See #ubuntu-ops
<palomer> how do I get fontcofig to recognize other fonts?
<semboy> You must have restricted modules enabled , how can i do it :( , i just installd ubuntu edgy  , :P i am noob
<kerik> mwe: so actually as the msconfig in Windows?
<palomer> I'm trying to get ttf-freefont to work with fontconfig, but I don't know where to start!!!
<soundray> !font | palomer
<ubotu> palomer: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<cmweb> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mwe> kerik: /etc/init.d/gdm is a script that controls gdm, the login manager. invoking it with the argument "restart" will, well, restart gdm ;)
<PoorNoob> so we were reading that we have to make the modem as a bridge
<kerik> semboy: sudo in front of your command
<PoorNoob> we've tried to do that. but when we make this happen, then we don't grant access to the web
<PoorNoob> :(
<palomer> soundray, that doesn't tell me how to add fonts to fontconfig!
<_Dante_> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<semboy> kerik i am trying to install my nvidia driver ?
<haary> jafar: what does ls -l /dev/dsp say?
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does anyone know how to disable the alt-right mouse button menu?
<kerik> mwe: ok :) actually it is very logically...I am just not used to it...
<Warbo> Is it possible to turn plugins on and of in Epiphany? (I think there used to be a menu option for it, but I can't fin it in the latest version). I really want to get rid of this totem plugin, but uninstalling it will get rid of ubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ernz> Warbo that still isn't working :(    I am having no problems sending TO the computer, just FROM. This is really starting to bug me I have been trying for 4 hours solid now to get this to work.
<mwe> kerik: not quite like msconfig. /etc/init.d/ is just an important directory containing scripts
<soundray> palomer: sorry, I responded more to the 'I don't know where to start' part of the question instead of the specific part.
<_Dante_> semboy: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<semboy> kerik  how can i enable this :( "restricted modules"
<PoorNoob> so, the thing is.. do we have to have a dhcp server or not?
<^[D] emone^666> sera a tutti
<kerik> semboy...I am not too sure about the nvidia I must admit..
<_Dante_> is there a way for me to probe USB devices or such?
<soundray> Warbo: just get rid of ubuntu-desktop. It is merely a metapackage that you don't need in day-to-day running.
<Warbo> ernz: Ah, I haven't done that in a while, and I'm on my laptop at the moment which I haven't set up for Bluetooth yet. What I do know is that Konqueror is the easiest program to use after setting it up
<_Dante_> semboy: I have a nvidea -- whats up?
<ortega10> hello, is there any open source alternative to ext2ifs, for accesing ext2/3 partitions from windows?
<kerik> mwe: but can it be used to change which apps/scripts running at startup?
<semboy> _Dante_ i am new to linux and trying to install nvidia driver
<soundray> _Dante_: check if your device is seen with 'lsusb' in a terminal
<_Dante_> semboy: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ernz> Warbo: Perhaps I should switch to Kubuntu?
<_Dante_> soundray: thanks
<semboy> _Dante_ thanks , i will check
<ortega10> soundray, Warbo: ubuntu-desktop is neened when upgrading, be careful
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for some help setting up vhosts in Apache, to create a virtual subdomain (same machine & IP) for a particular directory.
<_Dante_> soundray: nothing comes up -- lsusb just waits there
<mwe> kerik: that's controlled with links in /etc/rc?.d/. using the program 'bum' is probably the easiest way of controling it
<Warbo> ortega10: Yeah, that's what I was thinking
<soundray> _Dante_: sometimes it helps to run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while you plug the device
<Warbo> oh well, gone now
<mwe> kerik: bum is an easy to use bootup manager
<kerik> mwe: can that be installed from apt-get?
<soundray> Warbo: reinstalling it before the next upgrade will be fully sufficient.
<Warbo> ernz: Konqueror runs fine in Ubuntu, but it may install quite a bit of stuff to get it running
<mwe> kerik: right. sudo apt-get install bum
<kerik> mwe: sounds like a nice solution...
<kerik> mwe: how will I later on execute it?
<soundray> _Dante_: that usually means that your USB hardware is locked up. I haven't found a way around this yet apart from a cold reboot.
* Warbo finds BUM always crashes for him
<kerik> mwe: or start it even
<ortega10> hello, is there any open source alternative to ext2ifs, for accesing ext2/3 partitions from windows ?
<_Dante_> soundray, one sec -- I'll see if it can see my ipod
<Genfoo> yes
<LjL> ortega10: yes. google "ext2 windows"
<mwe> kerik: open a terminal and type 'gksudo bum'
<kerik> warbo: the program crashes or the changes make everything crash? ;)
<Clarrisa> How can I give myself root access in Samba?
<soundray> ortega10: yes, there are a number. I found some on the wikipedia page on ext2
<Genfoo> ortega10, there are some out there :-)
<Genfoo> that embed in explorer
<feugan3333> ortega10: explore2fs?
<mc__> how to remove a package when  even dpkg --force-all --purge refuses to work?
<mwe> kerik: or find it in the menu if the installer creates a shorcut ( I think it does)
<Genfoo> i used to have it, but then I incinerated my windows
<ernz> Warbo: 50MB of "Extra stuff" to be precise :)
<Chirantha> dear god!
<Warbo> kerik: For me the program just locks up. But I haven't used it in a wile, maybe it's been fixed (or my computer is rubbish :) )
<Chirantha> OMFG!
<Chirantha> OMFG! OMFG!!
<kerik> mwe: what does the gksudo do?
<mwe> mc__: it's not proberly installed?
<feugan3333> Does anyone know how to disable the alt-right mouse button menu?
<LjL> !language | Chirantha
<ubotu> Chirantha: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ortega10> feugan3333: thanks but explore2fs is not a suitable replacement; it's some kind of file manager instead of a transparent driver
<Warbo> ernz: If you install it with Apttude then removing it with Aptitude later will also remove that stuff
<_Dante_> soundray, hmmmm--- I'm going to reboot...bbs
<Chirantha> ...
<kerik> warbo: well...there are a lot of things that can mess up in that procedure ;)
<ortega10> LjL, soundray, Genfoo, feugan3333: thanks guys, i'll check
<mwe> kerik: it's like sudo but for gui apps. using sudo to run gui apps can lead to problems
<tonyyarusso> !ext3 | ortega10
<ubotu> ortega10: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Chirantha> soooooooo many users in this channel
<Chirantha> I think its too many users
<cafuego_> Chirantha: only 60, the rest are robots
<ortega10> tonyyarusso: i was exactly trying to find an alternative for that
<LjL> Chirantha: sometimes... especially when it's used for things that are irrelevant to Ubuntu support ;-)
<ernz> Warbo: I plan on figuring out how to install everything and make it work, then start from scratch with a fresh edgy install and then add everything by textbook. Cleaner that way. The only thing I haven't figured is DAMNED BERYL!!!!!!
<LjL> !offtopic | Chirantha
<ubotu> Chirantha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kerik> mwe: nice to know....
<tonyyarusso> ortega10: Ah, never mind me then.  (I just hit the bot...)
<mc__> mwe: nope it is not correctly installed,it fails configuring
<kerik> mwe: so gksudo when GUI and sudo when text?
<LjL> cafuego_: ... or auto-joiners even
<ernz> Please lord, don't let me have to go crawling back to Windows.....
<Warbo> ernz: I tried using Beryl. It installed, but just came up a wiggly splash screen then restarted X :(
<semboy> _Dante_ pssss :S i just dont find this "Restricted copyright box2" but there is something called "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (Multiverse)" can it be this ?
<Clarrisa> Root access in Samba?  can someone help me?  please please please
<soundray> ernz: lord is not on right now. What is your problem again?
<christiane__> `iwlist eth1 scan` shows me "Quality=100/100  Signal level=-31 dBm" but speed doesn't exeed 1 or 2 Mbit/s. System load is 0.04 only. So any idea where to look?
<semboy> _Dante_ pssss :S i just dont find this "Restricted copyright box" but there is something called "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (Multiverse)" can it be this ? *
<mwe> mc__: then only way I know of fixing that if you can't properly install it is manually removing it from the status file.
<kerik> mwe: oohh..that bum is a spacey bastard...uses all 650 kb ;)
<ernz> Warbo: I got it working after hours of screwing around, then I changed my X server to 2048x1024 and it stopped working.
<Syklops1> I'm enjoying Ubuntu but I'm having an issue trying to get my ATI All in Wonder to work, I have it working with GATOS but when I try to compile the km to allow it to work with v4l I get errors
<Warbo> soundray: ernz can't send files to his Bluetooth phone, the passkey doesn't work (I had this problem ages ago, and forgot which /etc file I screwed with)
<mwe> kerik: yeah
<ademan> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mc__> mwe: how would i do tahat?
<Fatal_sheep> hey peeps
* Warbo has no 3D accelerated X drivers, and thus cannot use Beryl
<Clarrisa> How can I give myself root access in Samba?
<ernz> SoundRay: Here's a list... 5.1 surround sound, bluetooth with my new phone, firefox media plugins, beryl crashing. Take your pick :)
<mwe> mc__: well first read this "Do it on your own risk!"
<Fatal_sheep> gonna ask a question - how come my login screens sayin edubuntu instead of just ubuntu ?
<ubun> why does system monitor say most of my currently running apps are 'sleeping'?
<ernz> Ubuntu...It just works...Sometimes.
<mwe> mc__: usually it's safe if you backup first though
<mc__> mwe: alright
<Fatal_sheep> installed ubuntu  not changed my session screen
<soundray> Warbo: can't you grep in /etc for some string that might be in the changed file?
<GNU\colossus> ubun: because you haven't got a logical CPU for each of the running tasks, have you? ;)
<Warbo> Fatal_sheep: Did you install any edubuntu-desktop packages or something? You can change it with System>Administration>Loin Window
<Warbo> *Login
<ubun> GNU\colossus:  i dont know? :P
<Jiraiya> oula
<mwe> mc__: well open a terminal. then cd /var/lib/dpkg. the sudo cp status status.backup to backup the status file
<gimmulf> Cant they release iTunes for linu, so tires of Rhytmbo crashing :(
<soundray> ernz: that's too much at once. I suggest you do a soft phase-in of Linux instead of a hard switch away from Windows.
<guillem101> Fatal_sheep, you installed edubuntu metapacakge
<ernz> SoundRay: Also, since I installed Edgy, it has been crashing more and I have an imaginary Floppy drive also!?
<kerik> mwe: naiz...I have learned how to use another command :)
<Fatal_sheep> i install all updates
<ubun> gimmulf they can but they wont since if they open source itunes they wont make any money sellink tv shows and music
<Fatal_sheep> ahhhh found it
<ernz> Soundray: I have been using linux since february. :)
<Syklops1> has anyone successfully compiled the km from GATOS?
<kerik> I go and restart my X now...see you guys in a moment...
<mc__> mwe: and then?
<ortega10> LjL, soundray, Genfoo, feugan3333: i found ext2fsd in sourceforge, which sounds just like it, thanks a lot
<ubun> gimmulf i use amarok instead of rhythmbox
<Fatal_sheep> can i add more login windows
<kwood> I am having problems installing desktop 6.10 ... when i boot into the cd version it only has 640x480 and I can not even see the install prompts... any ideas?
<mwe> mc__: you backed up the status file? ls confirms it?
<mc__> mwe: yes
<Fatal_sheep> but it also says it whilst bootin up
<gimmulf> ubun: amarok cant play radio streams i think
<soundray> ortega10: is that the one where the current version is 0.31?
<ubun> gimmulf it can im doing it right now ;0
<ortega10> soundray: yeap
<gimmulf> ahhh
<ubun> just type the url in the 'action->play media->location' box
<gimmulf> ubun: will check it up then :)
<soundray> ortega10: I found that working really well so far.
<ubun> vlc can too
<ortega10> maybe ubotu should recommend this one instead of the closed-source other... who should i ask?
<Warbo> Fatal_sheep: Search for "usplash" in Synaptic (System>Admin>Synaptic) to change bootup screen
<Fatal_sheep> can i add more screens?
<ubun> but vlc crashes a lot for me
<soundray> !ext2
<mc__> mwe: the package im trying to remove is called k3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fatal_sheep> cheers matey
<soundray> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Fatal_sheep> that was a quik one :)
<ortega10> soundray: so far i only used the closed-source one and it works ok, but why settle for non-free?  ;)
<jcore> how can you make your desktop spin like a 3D box?
<mwe> mc__: ok. sudo nano status. then you'll see that each package has a section of about 20 lines and each section is seperated by a blank line. locate the section for you package and remove that section and save the file
<jcore> is that something you have to download?
<mwe> mc__: then apt will think it was never installed
<ubun> jcore by installing beryl or some 3d window manager
<kchung> hi everyone. I have a notebook with a trackpoint (eraserhead, nipple, etc) mouse that drifts. How can I disable the driver or a device from the kernel from loading?
<mc__> mwe: has that section a fixed lenght?
<mwe> mc__: if apt then works ok, good. if not restore the old status file and try something else
* mc__ is thinking about a sed 1-liner to do that
<Warbo> !xgl > jcore
<jcore> ubun: what is XGL then? I heard you need to use that in order to make a3d desktop
<mwe> mc__: it varies. some 20 lines usually. you can tell by the blank lines
<soundray> ubotu, no, ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 using ext2fsd (http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/).
<ernz> soundray/warbo: ::LMAO in a manical fashion:: I installed Konqueror and I can see my phone and everything!!! RESULT! I'm switching to Kubuntu by the looks of things.
<semboy> i got problem when i am trying to follow the steps ,  i just dont find this "Restricted copyright box" but there is something called "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (Multiverse)" can it be this ?  , and yeah i am on ubuntu edgy  . so i am askin how to do this please help me
<php-freak> any one know why my sound card is not working on a 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97
<ubun> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<_Dante_> soundray, if I plug it in, and run lsusb, I can see it -- but if I unplug the phone my system hangs
<mc__> mwe: alright,i'll try,thank you!
<jcore> awesome
<ernz> soundray/warbo: It is still asking for a pass key though, and I can't get anything to work!!!!
<Fatal_sheep> how can i configure ussplash or just uninstall it ?
<mwe> mc__: use the search function to locate the right section
<georgy> ! usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<php-freak> I have tried everything to get my sound working on a 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 nothing has assumed to fix it yet
<Warbo> ernz: As I said "Konqueror is the best program to use *after you have set it all up*" :)
<jcore> Can XGL work on 5.06?
<soundray> _Dante_: sometimes it's better to plug into the computer instead of a hub, and better to plug into a board-mounted socket instead of one at the front panel.
<kchung> how can i disable a device on my system?
<_Dante_> ok -- I'll try a board mounted socket
<ernz> Warbo: It looks nice. IF ONLY I could get this blasted pass key thing sorted. It's starting to really **** me off now.
<soundray> kchung: via the BIOS setup, or by blacklisting the driver module
<Fatal_sheep> ahhh ive got myself into a right mess now
<soundray> !blacklist | kchung
<ubotu> kchung: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<php-freak> any one know why my sound card is not working on a 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97
<Fatal_sheep> ok all i want it to say is ubuntu
<kchung> soundray: bios has no option. thanks for hte info!
<kchung> soundray: how do i list what modules i got loaded?
<pythonic> hi! is there something like http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages for ubuntu? i need to download .deb packages to install (i can't use apt-get) on dapper drake.
<soundray> kchung: with lsmod (in a terminal
<soundray> )
<kchung> thanks
<Fatal_sheep> isnt there a way you can take the flash screen back to default?
<_Dante_> soundray, ok -- its plugged into the board -- lsusb shows the phone "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04e8:663f Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd"
<mwe> mc__: doing what I suggested, you'll have to manually remove any files the package might have installed, though.
<bimberi> pythonic: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<christiane__> Does anyone know an irc channel where I could ask about my slow wifi connection?
<kchung> kickkass
<jcore> Is there way to upgrade from 5.05 to 5.10?
<jamesbrose> How can i "purge" or get rid of this broken package that wont go away
<_Dante_> soundray, but I can't see it as a hdd
<soundray> pythonic: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | jcore
<ubotu> jcore: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jcore> thanks
<mc__> jamesbrose: sudo dpkg --purge package
<madman91> hello all
<mwe> mc__: doing what I suggested, you'll have to manually remove any files the package might have installed, though.
<Fatal_sheep> spalsh screens ? i dont want to custom it i want my ubuntu one back
<Fatal_sheep> splash
<jcore> what does LTS stand for in "6.06 LTS"
<jrib> !lts | jcore
<ubotu> jcore: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<pythonic> bimberi: soundray: thanks :-)
<soundray> _Dante_: that means it doesn't work as a mass storage device. There may be a config option on the phone.
<_Dante_> hmmm
<mc__> mwe: i dont care if there remein somed files
<soundray> _Dante_: but it's quite possible that Samsung doesn't support using your phone with Linux.
<mwe> mc__: ok ;)
<cmweb> am i in?
<cmweb> stupid dialup
<_Dante_> soundray, the guy at the store INSISTED that it would mount as mass storage
<soundray> _Dante_: in which case you have to rely on third-party drivers that obviously haven't made their way into Ubuntu yet, if they exist at all.
<soundray> _Dante_: excellent, get him to fix it then ;)
<madman91> i have a nokia n73 phone .... when i connect it with a usb cable to my ubuntu box a few option show up on the phone.. i choose 'mass storage' .. it shows up as a folder on my ubuntu desktop.. after i finish the file exchange i 'eject' the folder (and the phone) ... BUT the phone connection does not shut down... its not mounted in 'mount' .. and no data is being transfered... but the phone still shows a connection.. in windows
<madman91> however... when i eject it .. the phone sees the termination of transfer,,,, any ideas?
<Clarrisa> can anyone here help me with Samba?  I can create a network share from a windows box by logging in as root, but I still don't see the root of my linux box
<_Dante_> soundray, right
<php-freak> any one know why my sound card is not working on a 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97
<Fatal_sheep> anybody ?
<Fatal_sheep> boot screen problems
<soundray> _Dante_: I hate to give this advice, but the next step is to search the web. Sometimes it helps to use the device ID as shown by lsusb
<soundray> _Dante_: as a search string
<_Dante_> soundray, I'm getting wierd stuff outputted to my terminal "kernel: [17179988.884000]  Oops: 0002 [#1] "
<snype> i just did the dumbest thing haha, my mouse stopped working so i start messing with xorg.conf and then start messing w/ my bios and then some other files and then finally i realize.... it's battereis were dead!
<jcore> Is kubuntu the "better version" of ubuntu? Or are there any significant differences between gnome and KDE?
<cmweb> can some one ssh into my box and tell me how slow it is
<bimberi> !usplash | Fatal_sheep
<ubotu> Fatal_sheep: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Fatal_sheep> kbuntu is kde
<jcore> what does kde offer that gnome doesnt?
<snype> ubuntu is gnome
<conner> ubuntu is so good I don't need any help! :P
<soundray> cmweb: you must be crazy
<Lynoure> cmweb: very bad idea.
<snype> kubuntu vs. ubuntu is mainly preference
<Warbo> jcore: It is a matter of prefernce. Personally I use KDE's desktop-drawing program in Enlightenment in GNOME :)
<snype> i dont think anyone has the audacity to say one is better or not
<snype> but xfce, xubuntu, is def. the best :-D
<jamesbrose> I'm getting this error when trying to remove a package ( http://pastebin.ca/274733 ) please help!!
<cmweb> bad idea, maby but if i want to do this from work, i wna know what to expect
<soundray> madman91: I would run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and check for any error messages while you eject.
<Fatal_sheep> the thing is i dont want to install my own artwork i just want the ubuntu one back instead of edubuntu
<Lynoure> cmweb: if you let a random person into your system, you kinda know what to expect :(
<madman91> soundray: sounds good.. lemme try .. ....
<guido__> hola
<jcore> Is "sudo" an ubuntu only command? I dont remember seeing that on other distros of linux
<soundray> _Dante_: that sounds worrying
<soundray> jcore: no, it isn't
<Fatal_sheep> sudo - debian based
<cmweb> true, they cant get in any way theyl hit a firewall
<_Dante_> soundray, meh...I'll use my work computer to get my photos off my phone
<madman91> jcore: ive seen it in fedora and mandriva
<soundray> _Dante_: I think your phone is not properly USB compatible. Sometimes you find that Windows is more tolerant than Linux towards such glitches.
<mc44> Fatal_sheep: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<semboy> i got problem when i am trying to follow the steps ,  i just dont find this "Restricted copyright box" but there is something called "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (Multiverse)" can it be this ?  , and yeah i am on ubuntu edgy  . so i am askin how to do this please help me
<soundray> _Dante_: still, you shouldn't get an Oops just from connecting a USB device.
<_Dante_> soundray, why samsung would do that -- I have no idea
<Warbo> jcore: Many other distros enable the "root" acount, and let users log into that using "su". Ubuntu disables it and gives normal (admin) users root's permissions with sudo
<semboy> _dante_ i thought you where gonna help me xD
<_Dante_> soundray, my system is super stable otherwise -- I'm sure its the phone
<bimberi> Fatal_sheep: that page includes the command 'sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so'.  Perhaps the ubuntu splash will be presented as an alternative.  There are also a few other steps to do (on that page) if that works.
<_Dante_> semboy: sorry whats up?
<semboy> _Dante_ pssss :S i just dont find this "Restricted copyright box2" but there is something called "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (Multiverse)" can it be this ?
<madman91> soundray: wow .. it worked this time :D ... well i just updated my phoen f/w .. so maybe that was it
<madman91> soundray: thanks for the help
<Fatal_sheep> ok chers will try
<_Dante_> semboy, yup
<_Dante_> semboy, check that
<ernz> Warbo: IT WORKS!!!!! It just needed a restart! How Awesome is that!??????
<semboy> _Dante_ k
<soundray> _Dante_: Samsung have been known to do weird stuff. They used to have nice USB mass storage compatible MP3 players, but replaced the whole range with some that only work with Windows XP (not even with Mac OS!)
<jcore> im trying to get XGL installed but "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" isnt working
<cmweb> Lynoure, wait a minute, you actuly thought i was going to let them in? I only wanted to see how long it took to conenct
<soundray> madman91: good tip
<_Dante_> soundray, I love it -- we'll differentiate ourselves from the ipod by being less useful
<soundray> _Dante_: did you see this? madman91 fixed his phone probs by updating phone firmware
<_Dante_> soundray, hmmm
<madman91> lol
<soundray> _Dante_: don't get me started on manufacturers. I'll be ranting all night. (sry offtopic)
<cmweb> !hi |room
<ubotu> room: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cmweb> lol its generic
<jcore> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rasta> sup tup
<bimberi> all-knowing? pfft
<nolimitsoya> how does the bot work; can anyone add and link, or is that reserved for mods?
<Clarrisa> can anyone here help me with Samba?  I can create a network share from a windows box by logging in as root, but I still don't see the root of my linux box
<snype> well now i feel even stupider/happier, i thought i had 768mb ram in my laptop, just found out i have a gb!
<nolimitsoya> !
<Rasta> there are other window managers that are more lightweight for work? gnome seems too bloated for my pc
<nolimitsoya> Clarrisa, you want ssh
<_Dante_> semboy, did that work?
<soundray> bimberi: it's just a way of saying "that's all I know" ;)
<jrib> nolimitsoya: anyone can add, but it gets sent for approval
<mwe> Raskall: fluxbox is my favorite lw wm
<Warbo> Rasta: Xubuntu (XFCE), Fluxbox, E16 are my favourites (in reverse order)
<nolimitsoya> Rasta, try out xfce. i love it :)
<mc44> nolimitsoya: read the second link from !help for details on adding stuff
<bimberi> nolimitsoya: there is an editor list, you could ask for access in #ubuntu-ops
<nolimitsoya> jrib, how does one do that?
<nolimitsoya> ok, thank you :)
<Rasta> ok, ill get it , thanks
<jrib> ubotu: tell nolimitsoya about yourself
<bimberi> soundray: ha! :)
<_trine> hey guys Ive just tried vista its a real linux chalenge
<mwe> Rasta: you might like fluxbox as well
<Clarrisa> nolimitsoya, I have ssh.  but how does that help me?  I use putty to login to the box and can run bash, but I was hoping for a GUI from my windows box so that copying to multiple virtual directories in apache's www folders would be easier
<soundray> _trine: and do you have any ubuntu support questions as well?
<Rasta> nolimitsoya, you are armando?
<nolimitsoya> _trine, nothing with even rudimental palladuim support can ever be a challenge for linux
<soundray> Clarrisa: try vnc
<justin420> hi all. anybody tell me when i do " cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status " it says status: disabled agp initialization failed?
<nolimitsoya> Rasta, nope. /whois ;)
<Rasta> ok, sorry ;)
<Clarrisa> soundray, the problem with this is that my linux box does not have a GUI installed on it.   It's set up as a LAMP server
<soundray> Clarrisa: configure Ubuntu via 'System-Preferences-Remote Desktop' and use vncviewer from Windows to... oh
<Clarrisa> is it not possible to do this with samba?
<soundray> Clarrisa: samba has a web config thing called swat
<jcore> Can someone tell me where to download the xserver-xgl package?
<tonyyarusso> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jcore> the command sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl is not working
<soundray> Clarrisa: you won't be able to work on your Apache config with it, though
<semboy> _Dante_ nope :(
<tonyyarusso> jcore: #ubuntu-xgl perhaps?
<_Dante_> semboy, what happened?
<jcore> thanks
<_Dante_> semboy, did you restart X?
<semboy> _Dante_ no
<Clarrisa> soundray, why not?  ...
<semboy> should i?
<semboy> _dante_ should i?
<snype> jcore you can find it on beryl repositories
<soundray> Clarrisa: because it's a config tool for Samba, not Apache
<_Dante_> semboy, Cntrl-Alt-Backspace.  see if you get the nvidea logo (you will loose all your open apps, so save everything you want)
<snype> but i should warn you xserver-xgl sucks!
<adaptr> snype: nonsense - it's running just fine
<semboy> _Dante_ hold down , cause i am not finding the linux-restricted-modules packges
<adaptr> snype: I'm whirling my cube as we speak
<Clarrisa> soundray, isn't there a way to just give me root access from samba?  I know it's probably considered dangerous, but I would think people do it for lots of copying to various folders
<semboy> _Dante_  are you on egdy
<_Dante_> semboy, yes
#ubuntu 2007-12-03
<bkraptor> Odd-rationale: thanks. I didn't know I had to register my nickname to send/receive messages from unregistered users.
<tommy`> fsckr: do you have cool effect?
<NoobSauce> Jordan_U: If it's indeed the multiple GPUs causing a problem, This could be a big problem since this is supposed to be a multimedia box! :P I'm not sure what would happen if it works without the other GPU :P
<Odd-rationale> bkraptor: NP
<skyfalcon866> #kubuntu
<fsckr> dont think so tommy` i dont even know wwhat the cool effect is
<usser> zomg cool effect
<Benalex> Hello all, is the attack on #Ubuntu over ?
<digitori> fsckr: he must mean something to do with compiz/beryl?
<IndyGunFreak> LucianIndy: didn't know you were still around.
<froggy_> So I go to repositories to enable "them" what's them where do I find them?
<NoobSauce> Jordan_U: LjL: IndyGunFreak: So without the HDMI-out card, it works... I'm unsure what I can do about this though... maybe this is a motherboard issue... /me -> forums
<Jordan_U> NoobSauce, There is a way in your Xorg.conf to specify a specific PCI BUS ( I don't remember how ), that might get it working
<LjL> Benalex: attack?
<LucianIndy> IndyGunFreak, here and there. still learning tho :D
<IndyGunFreak> LucianIndy: we all are.
<fsckr> hehe i dunno..i just went to open up my emerald manager to change my theme and the darn thing is blank LOL
<digitori> froggy: repositories can be enabled in synaptic package manager
<LucianIndy> i just made my first usplash, successfully
<IndyGunFreak> NoobSauce: very wierd...
<LucianIndy> :)
<Benalex> LjL, Yeah there was an attack this morning... flooding attack
<destructo> Is anyone here familiar with the freenode network?
<Powhatanbob> can anyone suggest a pascal compiler for ubuntu? (or does it come with one already?)
<froggy_> I'm in the package manager in repositories...
<jeroenvrp> kitche: well gspace (firefox ext) works
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: are you back yet?
<froggy_> then I need to enable "them"
<LjL> Benalex: err... yes, it's over, it was 12 hours ago =)
<IndyGunFreak> NoobSauce: i'd have never thought that, so you're using an onboard device now, right?
<froggy_> what is "them"?
<jeroenvrp> using that than instead
<jsoftw> I dont understand why people even use those silly beryl type gizmos. I mean, its not like it actually increases productivity or anything. Surely one has something better to do than watch pretty effects all day long? :)
<digitori> fp-compiler is a pascal compiler on ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> jsoftw: To show off to our windows friends. ;)
<Benalex> I have been thinking all the day, why would someone create a worm or a virus to attack Ubuntu??..
<kitche> jsoftw: I use compiz really just for true transparency for my terms :)
<tapas> i'm still trying to figure out how to get both vboxdrv and nvidia-glx in the same kernel
<jsoftw> kitche: why do you even need that though?
<LjL> !ot | Benalex
<ubotu> Benalex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Benalex> anyway... We are already here
<raulh> umm, i can't find tremulous in my add/remove thing and when i got to their site the sourceforge link is dead any ideas?
<NoobSauce> IndyGunFreak: Well, yeah. There's on-board video which I guess I'm using now, and then there's this HDMI card that comes with the motherboard (it's not a regular card, it has a feed directly off the motherboard as well as PCI). I'm thinking this non-normal setup is what's causing linux to get confuzzled
<phasegen> anyone have any luck with cedega and oblivion under gutsy amd64?
<LucianIndy> jsoftw, its a perk
<nantax> using beryl gives you bragging rights against windows users (in terms of eye candy)
<jsoftw> :|
<Jarhyn> I just hope they fix that windows UDF dvd issue
<Jordan_U> jsoftw, Though it's mostly pointless there are some very usefull effects, and benefits to rendering windows as textures with GPU acceleration rather than with the CPU
<Jarhyn> soonish
<IndyGunFreak> NoobSauce: sounds it.
<raulh> jarhy what issue?
<kitche> jsoftw: I don't really but fake transparency's I hate
<raulh> my dvd plays just fine 0_o
<Odd-rationale> raulh: Did you enable all applications?
<raulh> yes i did
<skyfalcon866> i want to try kubuntu is it nessecry to reinstall kubuntu
<NoobSauce> IndyGunFreak: I don't want to rub it in, but as you can see, I actually wasn't doing anything wrong :) Don't be so quick to assume
<Jarhyn> Ubuntu can't mount DVDs made using the vista single/multi-session drag and drop file creation that uses UDF
<IndyGunFreak> NoobSauce: lol
<Odd-rationale> raulh: Universe and multiuniverse?
<Benalex> LjL, ... I am here to ask about :  How can I disable "Link to" prefix when creating shortcuts??
<Jarhyn> I banged my head against a wall for 2 days trying to figure that out
<Jordan_U> skyfalcon866, No, you can install "kubuntu" on top of Ubuntu and vice-versa, they are just different sets of default applications
<LjL> Benalex: no idea sorry, not on GNOME here
<raulh> odd, seems you know much about this guide me D:
<Benalex> ok.. Can anyone tell me how can I disable Link to prefixing when creating shortcuts?
<Jordan_U> Jarhyn, Are you sure there is no way, or does it just not work "Out of the box" ?
<cabroni_> does pygame create 3d games?  =O
<Odd-rationale> raulh: Can you get it now?
<Jarhyn> pretty damn sure. I even recompiled the kernel trying to get it to work
<raulh> no
<raulh> omg i found it lol
<Jarhyn> I fucked with fstab for 3 hours
<LjL> !language
<Odd-rationale> raulh: OK
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jarhyn> rawr...
<Jarhyn> sorry, hard for a soldier to watch what he says. or types
<LjL> is that the angry version of lawl?
<raulh> unable to get expl\\clusive lock
<raulh> umm  0_o
<digitori> steve Jahryn Im sure I read a solution to vista UDF problem on gibson's grc webpage
<Jarhyn> no, it's the furfag version
<Jarhyn> I'll check that out then
<Jarhyn> thanks digitori
<Jordan_U> Benalex, I don't know if there is a preference in nautilus but you can always change the name afterwards or use "ln -s" directly from the terminal
<Benalex>    Jarhyn : what exactly you are trying to do??
<Odd-rationale> raulh: Make sure you close all other apt-get/aptitude/synaptic/etc.
<raulh> thers nothin g open
<Jarhyn> make a ubuntu system mount a UDF volume made in windows vista
<raulh> cept pidgin, firefox and add remove
<jsoftw> nautilus :|
<Jarhyn> it's much harder than it sounds
<Jordan_U> raulh, Did one of those apps crash recently?
<Benalex> Jordan_U, it says mising parameter
<Jarhyn> windows vista doesn't exactly obey standards ruls very well
<Odd-rationale> raulh: Hmm. Reboot should do it.
<raulh> umm frostwire in packrger did
<Jarhyn> anyway, they're kicking me out of the intarweb space now
<Jarhyn> I'll be by later
<Benalex> Jarhyn, I use Storage Device manager to configure fstab, very simple full GUI awesome
<vis^^> hm... is recovery mode supposed to not being connected to a network?
<raulh> ok restarting
<amason_> hi guys ,  i need to install some newer versions of some software on a dapper system. can i use apt for this or can i just upgrade the packages with dpkg ?
<Jordan_U> Benalex, The syntax for ln -s is "ln -s /path/to/origianal /path/to/symbolic-link"
<lumpy> bbiab gonna see if this worked...
<kitche> amason_: umm if there are dapper packages you can just use dpkg if not have to install them yourself
<phasegen> just get a pirated windows xp and get rid of vista, if microsoft won't trade you, it's only fair
<Jordan_U> Benalex, A symbolic link in Unix is basically the same as a windows shortcut
<amason_> kitche: they aren't dapper packages afaik.
<Benalex> Jordan_U, I don't get it , What exactly ln -s does?
<kitche> amason_: then compile or install them yourself
<amason_> kit
<Jarhyn> or not. it still works outside the building
<amason_> kitche: that wasn't my question
<Jarhyn> awesome
<miles8> Okay, so performance of the ati driver (not fglrx) is crappy in Gusty, but was fine in Feisty.  Is there anyway to downgrade the driver and or Xorg?
<tapas> ahm hum restrictred-modules wasn't installed..
<amason_> kitche: if i compile from src, i don't want apt to complain on update
<amason_> i just want it to skip that package
<kitche> amason_: I answered your question then you told me they aren't dapper packages so I replied
<storywarden> question, and i don't' know if there's an easy answer to it.  I know practically 0 about ubuntu, but i'm pretty good at computers, and i'm trying to help my husband out, who knows way more about Ubuntu than I do.  He has ubuntu loaded on his pc with no problems at all, and then decided he wanted to partition it and load winXP on a secondary partiion so we could play games together (my main computer is winXP i know i suck) he was able
<Jordan_U> Benalex, It makes symbolic links ( shortcuts ) to files, it does the same thing that right clicking a file in nautilus and choosing "make link" does, but in the terminal instead of the GUI
<wb1722> so can anyone help me find my drive
<kitche> amason_: dapper won't have new packages unless they are security updates
<Benalex> Jordan_U, ... Coool , thank you, I will read the manual of ln... "man ln" right?
<Jordan_U> storywarden, Did windows clobber GRUB ( Ubuntu's boot loader ) ?
<Jarhyn> well, time for me to go download furporn...
<Jordan_U> Benalex, Yes
<storywarden> It may have but he used a special cd he got to restore GRUB after the invasion of windows took over.
<amason_> kitche: ok i'll reprhrase. i have the option to install src or some debian packages.I want apt to not complain on update, i just want it to ignore those packages. Can I blacklist these packages in apt ?
<bkraptor_> does anyone know how to un-hide the userlist so that it is part of the main window?
<Odd-rationale> storywarden: So basically he wants to install windows after ubuntu?
<kitche> amason_: of course you can
<storywarden> right
<movi> question : is it possible to play css-encrypted DVDs in totem using gstreamer?
<amason_> kitche: thanks
<mnk3ym4n> zzz: that was a VERY helpful bit of advice - thank you.
<storywarden> and he has gone back through and reinstalled ubutu at least 4 times now and no luck correcting any problems.
<Jordan_U> Benalex, And remember that you want a symbolic link, not a regular link, regular links are not quite the same as shortcuts and can cause interesting problems if you don't understand them
<digitori> Jarhyn: hey have you seen this   http://www.groklaw.net/articlebasic.php?story=20070422083715451
<Jarhyn> probably
<Jordan_U> movi, No, at least not the DVD menu
<Odd-rationale> storywarden: See if this helps: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Windows_-_Add_MS_Windows_to_Your_System76_Machine
<storywarden> if he installs ubuntu with the ethernet cable plugged into the pc  then the installation of ubuntu freezes (he's guessing that it's trying to download or check something on the net)... also when he uses live cd's he has no routing at all... can't even telnet to our router.
<movi> Jordan_U, lets say i dont care about the menu
<Jordan_U> movi, I would just use VLC / Mplayer / gxine
<phasegen> storywarden:  two questions, first - did he make the partition bootable?
<movi> Jordan_U, what im interested in is, what happens supposedly if i insert a commercial dvd, and in totem click "Play Dics"
<movi> Jordan_U, does it just start to play at first movie ?
<storywarden> i believe so.  how would i be able to tell?  he can boot between the two partitions.
<movi> Jordan_U, or does it flip saying a plugin is missing ?
<Jordan_U> storywarden, Has he tried the alternate install CD?
<raulh> ok umm now i did
<storywarden> yes
<phasegen> second - if he did, do you need a menu.list file?
<raulh> reboot, and it's downloading thanks odd
<storywarden> he's tried ubuntu based and non-ubuntu based.
<Benalex> ok.. another question.... under windows, to change current keyboard language I press alt+shift, and to change text direction I press Ctrl+shift.... can this be done under Ubuntu?
<storywarden> right now he's downloading a copy of fedora to try but he doesn't want fedora.
<Jordan_U> movi, I think the former, but I'm not sure
<diafic_> time for bed. snore!
<movi> Jordan_U, could you check please?
<Odd-rationale> storywarden: Tell him to check the link i gave you ^
<Jordan_U> movi, The problem isn't with commercial DVD's specifically, gstreamer can't display DVD menus for non DRM'd DVD's either
<storywarden> i'll have him do that.
<nantax> how do i turn off the quit and join message in pidgin, i just want to read the messages and not the spam generated by quit/join prompts
<storywarden> thanks Odd+rationale... sorry i didn't see your response there
<movi> Jordan_U, yes, that much i know. however, ive gotten as far as playing .vob files (although for css encrypted the video is garbled)
<movi> Jordan_U, and what i want to know, is that button (Play Disc) only usable under totem-xine
<Odd-rationale> storywarden: NP. You should just switch to Ubuntu instead. ;)
<phasegen> storywarden:  what games are you playing?
<Jarhyn> thanks for the article. I was already aware that windows vista doesn't actually burn true UDF file structures though
<storywarden> he keeps telling me that but I am reluctant... I really like my windows (for the most part) but right now it wouldn't matter even if I did change...
<Jarhyn> otherwise it would WORK with ubuntu
<bkraptor_> so, I don't know if anyone answered this question (as I have been playing with XChat, starting and restarting): does anyone know if the devs will push an updated ati fglrx driver when one that's stable becomes available?
<storywarden> he can't get ubuntu to work.
<storywarden> I play a lot of the Unreals, Diablos, Harry Potters (i know kids game there)
<storywarden> we really try to play mainly first person shooters.
<kjp2> grr. I'm trying to install gutsy on my gateway/motion m1200 and the framebuffer is clearly not working
<kitche> bkraptor_: package versions don't get updated only if there is a security fix really
<storywarden> he tried using WINE to run diablo but it wouldnt' work right.
<usser> bkraptor, its unlikely new drivers that are not just security fixes are gonna appear in the repos
<Jordan_U> movi, I believe so
<phasegen> check and see if they'll run under cedega
<Dr_Willis> a lot of games can run better under wine if ya use a no-cd crack on them.. sadly :(
<kjp2> does anyone know how to disable the framebuffer?
<theblock> quick question: what shal i use to mount NTFS harddrives, when i use ntfsmount it gives me permission denied
<storywarden> (my main hang up on windows is that I absolutely adore msOffice and Outlook)
<bkraptor_> okay thanks. I think it's odd they won't push an updated driver even if this would probably fix suspend/hibernate for everyone using the proprietary driver (myself included)
<movi> Jordan_U, any way i could get a confirmation ?
<storywarden> he was having a video issue it wouldn't do full screen.
<usser> theblock, try ntfs-3g
<Jordan_U> bkraptor, If it's truly stable it may end up in backports, the most recent one seems to cause more bugs for most people than it fixes though
<theblock> i have it installed but dont know the command to mount
<chimp> I'm trying to install alien on a laptop that has no net access atm, however by trying to download the .deb package it has dependencies and to install them they have dependencies etc. how can i download a package of alien that contains ALL the dependencies?
 * Dr_Willis sends storywarden back to the asaylum for more shock theropy.
<tomd123> storywarden: look up openoffice.org
<theblock> just add it to mounts in etc?
<storywarden> lol
<usser> storywarden, outlook office? man u weird :(
<movi> Jordan_U, because im actually doing this under Gentoo, and its different under Ubuntu, ill keep trying
<bkraptor_> Jordan_U: what's backports? :)
<storywarden> i have that on my pc right now... It's doable, but I dont' really like it.... *ducks*
<Jordan_U> movi, In what way is it different?
<Jordan_U> !backports | bkraptor
<ubotu> bkraptor: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<storywarden> my hubby's just happy that I allowed him to put ubuntu on my kitchen pc.
<isleshocky77> I wast trying to get my svideo out to work with an ati video card.  I tried using envy and now my desktop install is borked.  I can after 7 minutes of loading get to a terminal, and I can load up the live cd and get to the contents of my drive, but is there a way to do a repair install for video?  I tried doing an envy --uninstall-all and it didn't fix anything.
<usser> theblock, man it. should be as simple as ntfs-3g /dev/sda* /mnt
<bkraptor_> thanks
<movi> Jordan_U, eg that the Play Disc button actually works somehow in totem-gstreamer
<gerhardlazu> hey guys, just a quickie, would you recommend gutsy over dapper for a clean server install?
<sainzeo> evolution keeps crashing on me when attempting to view a groupwise calendar, i get a segmentation fault error - eany suggestions?
<usser> storywarden, hubby as in husband?
<theblock> usser:
<storywarden> yeah
<theblock> Error opening partition device: Permission denied
<theblock> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Permission denied
<Odd-rationale> storywarden: You should be proud of him! He's trying to save you money.
<gerhardlazu> so, gutsy over dapper?
<storywarden> i know he is
<usser> storywarden, wow u keep in tight cage.
<humblerodent> I finished programming a Boggle clone for Java class :3
<usser> humblerodent, whats a boggle clone?
<usser> humblerodent, i finished programming a gui to ffmpeg for java class
<emma> Can you put ubuntu on an asus eee pc ?
<Jordan_U> emma, Yes
<usser> emma, yea
<Odd-rationale> emma: Need link?
<AdioHyperion> choudesh?
<emma> Sure
<usser> emma, its gonna be slow pbbly though
<storywarden> just right now he's about ready to throw the whole thing out the window because he just wants ubuntu back, willing to say screw the games but we can't get it to reinstall with the ability to browse to the depositories or to our router (which is running ... i can't remember what... the linux for router thing)...
<usser> emma, unless its xubuntu or something
<emma> xubuntu sounds like a good choice.
<Jarhyn> I really need more experience with tarballs...
 * usser screw the man save the empire
<theblock> hum wont lemme mount
<Vicfred> what do i need to install for compile from source?
<Odd-rationale> emma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611422
<emma> Thanks
<kitche> !b-e | Vicfred
<ubotu> Vicfred: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<theblock> brb
<Vicfred> thx
<usser> Vicfred, start with build-essential
<zzz> mnk3ym4n: No problem... (Sorry, I just saw your message.)
<sainzeo> evolution keeps crashing on me when attempting to view a groupwise calendar, i get a segmentation fault error - eany suggestions?
<bkraptor_> how dangerous is it really to activate backports?
<kitche> bkraptor_: umm it's not dangerous at all
<Jordan_U> storywarden, So it worked when first installed, then he installed windows on another drive, tried to restore grub but for whatever reason ended up re-installing Ubuntu completely and this time the install left a not fully working system? ( trying to make sure I understand the situation )
<bkraptor_> so if I activate backports, do I have to disable normal updates? or is the system smart enough not to play ping-pong with the different versions ?
<humblerodent> usser: Boggle is a word game with dice
<humblerodent> I find the game boring, personally, but it was fun/challenging to program
<Jordan_U> bkraptor, It's smart enough
<bkraptor_> thanks
<LadyLike> hi..all
<usser> humblerodent, nice
<LadyLike> i got problem with flash player in gutsy gibbon
<kitche> bkraptor_: it uses whatever version is higher pretty much unless you have some odd package that actually decreases when it's updated
<bkraptor_> so those updates that appear under Distribution are the normal updates?
<Pollman> does anyone know if the pendrivelinux QKUB works with gutsy gibbon
<storywarden> it worked when first installed, then he installed xp on the same drive on a 80GB partition.  Then he restored grub, so he can boot between windows and ubuntu but now ubuntu can't route to our router, nor can it route to the depositories for updating packages (the package managers don't work and neither does going through the url's )
<LadyLike> i do compile and manual install but still not solve the problem
<LadyLike> what should i do?
<storywarden> once he found that he couldn't route, he then reinstalled Ubuntu
<storywarden> (windows parition was still there)
<Odd-rationale> !flash | LadyLike
<ubotu> LadyLike: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<LadyLike> thanks
<storywarden> right now he's attempting to completely reformat (bye bye xp) and is having the same
<kjp2> clear
<FangLiger> okay so i've got a new problem, the system seems to lock up at random intervals
<Odd-rationale> LadyLike: You should not need to compile flash yourself (unless you want to.)
<bkraptor_> btw, does anyone know why VMware Player keeps coming up as an update even after I update it? same version every time
<LadyLike> i already install .. but it's not working
<LadyLike> so decided to compile
<sainzeo> LadyLike: the easiest way, i believe, is to install flash by searching for restricted in Add/Remove
<IndyGunFreak> LadyLike: it doesn't really have to be *compiled* per se...
<FangLiger> bkraptor: did you try poking it with a stick, that would be the extent of the help i can give you
<IndyGunFreak> even if you download it.
<nantax> storywarde: try http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Pollman> Nevermind
<ata4ix> )
<LadyLike> so..it should be working in gutsy..because last time i cannot view the thing that use flash
<bkraptor_> FangLiger: no, but thanks for the suggestion :)
<sainzeo> evolution keeps crashing on me when attempting to view a groupwise calendar, i get a segmentation fault error - eany suggestions?
<LadyLike> ok..
<AdioHyperion> i have samba installed and i have shared folders - but i still cant see it on my windows xp computer
<AdioHyperion> any ideas
<LadyLike> thanks a lot
<Odd-rationale> storywarden: I would try this. Install ubuntu and select "Use entire disk" then follow the steps in the wiki I gave you. OR Install XP and use the entire disk, and install ubuntu using the "resize partition" slider.
<IndyGunFreak> LadyLike: what file did you download from Adobe's site?
<ata4ix> anybody knows where i can get libopenal.so.0 for kubuntu 7.10 32bit?
<lwizardl> is there anyway to create a non journalized HFS+ partition using only Linux applications like Gparted etc?
<kitche> ata4ix: probably openal
<LadyLike> IndyGunFreak:: tar.gz
<storywarden> the error we run into when we're trying to reinstall now (using entire disk) is that it freezes during the install because it can't access the network.
<altbs4> This may seem premature but I have heard of problems with the onboard intel 82845g graphics in ubuntu I was wondering if there is a fix so I can be ready before I install
<Odd-rationale> storywarden: I did the second option on my friend's PC. So far, everything works fine.
<IndyGunFreak> LadyLike: ok, extract it, and follow the instructions to install it, its honestly pretty easy
<AdioHyperion> choudesh?
<LadyLike> ok..thanks to u all
<storywarden> is there any reason why ubuntu can route to web pages just fine but can't route to our router or to the depositories?
<IndyGunFreak> depositories.. :)
<Jordan_U> storywarden, *repositories
<storywarden> thanks
<ata4ix> kitche, i have amd64 system, but need the libopenal.so.0 32bit for the some pogram
<storywarden> at least I didn't say supositories.
<ata4ix> where i can get it?
<storywarden> (i really can't spell)
<IndyGunFreak> lol, true.
<Jordan_U> storywarden, Can you pastebin the output of "tracepath google.com" ?
<IndyGunFreak> storywarden: or you didn't say, "ubunto" which nnoys me to death
<kitche> ata4ix: from openal 32bit package
<FangLiger> so anyone have any idea why my system keeps locking up, could it be something to do with my nvidia drivers?
<ata4ix> where is based?
<storywarden> true... but i do typo a lot.
<ata4ix> 32bit package?
<ata4ix> i can get it from ineT?
<storywarden> um... how would li pastebin?
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Have you read the topic in #ubuntu-offtopic ? ;)
<storywarden> speaking of typp
<storywarden> s
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: not recently, hang on
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin | storywarden
<ubotu> storywarden: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tony_> I appear invinsible for all my contacts in amsn why? help please
<Pollman> Has anyone managed to get Ubuntu 7.1 running inside of windows?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: and that is so true.. but i think ubunto drives me absolutely nutty
<storywarden> would I have to be on the troubled pc to get that?
<raulh> umm, i just installed/downloaded trmuouse and it crashes as soon as it opens, can anyone help me?
<IndyGunFreak> raulh: well thats not a very good description.
<raulh> pollman, i have i used WMware
<theblock> still cant get anything to mount
<theblock> ntfs
<raulh> ok, i installed it it goes fullscreen and it closes
<raulh> that's all it does :(
<Odd-rationale> storywarden: yes
<theblock> theblock@theblock-desktop:~$ ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/1
<theblock> Error opening partition device: Permission denied
<theblock> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Permission denied
<Jordan_U> storywarden, I guess output's from both a working computer and the non working one would be nice to compare, but either would be usefull.
<IndyGunFreak> raulh: well, thats almost as worthless as your first statement
<Pollman> raulh, can you point me to that?
<storywarden> um.... well let me see what state the pc is in... brb. (other room)
<Jordan_U> !sudo | theblock
<ubotu> theblock: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<raulh> to vmware?
<raulh> it's a virutal pc is that what you ment?
<krammer> what kind of software can i use for burning?
<Pollman> No
<Pollman> Sorry
<usser> kramer, k3b
<Pollman> I mean has anyone managed to get Ubuntu running from a flash drive inside of windows
<raulh> ahh :p lol u mean dual partitioning?
<ata4ix> where i can find libopenal.so.0 for 32bit?
<theblock> yeah jordan but it still doesnt explain why sdb1 and sdc1 arent mounting
<raulh> oh..
<adamonline45> Hi all.  I got ndiswrapper installed, and can see my wlan0 in iwconfig, but how do I configure it/connect to an AP?
<krammer> thanks i was entering kb3
<Jordan_U> Pollman, In a virtual machine?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pollman> No
<FangLiger> Pollman: the only distro i know of that can run embedded inside windows, is Damn small linux
<Jordan_U> Pollman, Then how?
<raulh> well, if u can get ur partitioner to detect ur flash driver you probably could
<raulh> 7.10 detected my ipod witch i mistakenly left in the usb slot
<Jordan_U> FangLiger, Pollman But DSL uses a virtual machine to do it
<Pollman> pendrivelinux.com had software to run ubuntu 6.10 inside of windows from a flash drive
<Odd-rationale> Pollman: Or QEMU puppy
<Pollman> yes qemu
<storywarden> back - can't do it from the pc with issues, he's got it pretty much non-bootable now with deleting the partitions.
<Pollman> odd-rationale, does that work with 7.10?
<storywarden> so there's no bootable OS on the HD now.
<Jordan_U> Pollman, So were you not saying no to my question when I asked if you wanted Ubuntu to run in a virtual machine?
<Pollman> Jorddan_U, yes I don't want a virtual machine
<Vicfred> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? ... why now i need root permision to install? D:
<raulh> umm, back to my question, well i went to add/remove programs, and i searched for tremouse the online game, and it downloaded as soon as it finished it said "finished installing tremuous" so i went to applications, games,opened trem, and it goes full screen but black and it just crashes.. anyone know why or a fix???
<theblock> oh i gotta disable them in windows?
<Odd-rationale> Pollman: You mean boot gutsy in QEMU. I haven't tried it. I was just saying that you can boot puppy in QEMU...
<Jordan_U> storywarden, Do you get the same problems when booted from a LiveCD?
<storywarden> yup
<usser> Vicfred, its in your own interests. or perhaps u want spyware as in windows? :)
<storywarden> only with a live cd we can't even route period
<digitori> Vicred: you must have a terminal accessing as root for install and or another program like synaptic running twice
<storywarden> so we're thoroughly baffled.
<Jordan_U> storywarden, Can you access web sites?
<FangLiger> hey, i'm running a Geforce 8600gt, would this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24703 affect my machine at all, it's been locking up like that
<storywarden> from my pc yes.
<storywarden> and when he had windows on his it could too.
<digitori> Vicred, close any installers down and open one up again
<Jordan_U> storywarden, I mean from the Ubuntu LiveCD
<raulh> umm ill just try re-installing it i guess....
<Pollman> it works with 6.10
<storywarden> not on his pc
<Pollman> I just don't want to have to boot from the flash drive everytime
<Jordan_U> storywarden, How is his PC connected to the network?
<storywarden> ethernet cable.
<digitori> calling Vicred, calling Vicred
<TehGuy> hey guys i need some help...
<TehGuy> i installed ubuntu on my macbook
<TehGuy> and the wireless in not working
<Pollman> I get the ubuntu boot screen
<Jordan_U> storywarden, Can you boot it from a LiveCD and try "sudo ifconfig eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<Pollman> and then the loading screen
<raulh> pollman, dude what u trying to do? make a portable ubuntu linux?
<TehGuy> i followed the instructions to install the wireless drivers, is there something i'm missing/
<storywarden> i can... lemme go try it... brb.
<shadeofgrey> okay so alpha 1 of heron is out can someone please point me to the right repos so i can do a dist-update without downloading the iso?
<Pollman> raulh, yeah I have ubuntu bootable on my flash drive
<TehGuy> i dont see any wireless setting anywhere.
<Pollman> raulh, I just can't make it so I can run it inside of windows
<Jordan_U> TehGuy, Did you follow the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com for your specific model of macbook?
<TehGuy> yes
<digitori> talk about lving on a knife edge
<FangLiger> pollman where'd you get the stuff to make 6.10 run in qemu?
<raulh> umm, well vmware makes a virtual machine that u can set where to isntall everything
<Pollman> FangLiger, pendrivelinux.com
<raulh> it's one best virtual pc's out there that u can install a real os and run it inside windows
<TehGuy> i followed the instructions on help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<raulh> you should try it
<FangLiger> lol wow i'm special
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, if you don't know how to do that you probably shouldn't be running Heron this early.
<FangLiger> and you can run it embedded?
<Pollman> I can get the loading screen working
<Pollman> but it goes all wacky after that
<Pollman> I'll try in graphics safe moode
<Pelo> !enter | Pollman
<ubotu> Pollman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, im not asking you for a summatioin of my worthiness - all i want is a link to the repos please
<raulh> hmmp... well i highly, strongly suggest you use wmware :) it's really good becuse if u gots enough ram u can run two operating system at same time and be able to do mostly everything..
<FangLiger> ah well that sounds neat either way, i may be interested in that as well since i'm on a public computer alot without admin privilages
<Pelo> !repos | shadeofgrey
<ubotu> shadeofgrey: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Just change gutsy to heron in your soures.list, and be ready to re-install if something goes wrong
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I mean to hardy
<digitori> shadeofgrey: youll be back
<raulh> AFK for a bit
<kev_b> hi, can anyone tell me why under system->administration on my Fiesty install I cannot see "login window"? How can I get it back or open it manually?
 * shadeofgrey laugfhs... he cant remember the command to open his sources.list file
<shadeofgrey> god im rusty
 * Pelo is gonna have a hard time keeping hardy herron straight, it will probably come out as horny hard...
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit
<eddy> How do I undo in the file browser?  I accidently deleted something.
<ata4ix> anybody knows how to compile libopenal.so.0 for 32bit under 64bit system&
<jrib> shadeofgrey: /join #ubuntu+1 for help with hardy
<digitori> kev_b: do you mean a terminal window?
 * FangLiger laughs at Pelo but realizes he would do the samething
<Jack_Sparrow> eddy: look in trash
<bruenig> eddy, is it in the trash can think?
<Pelo> shadeofgrey, if you can't get into the source list on your own , you shoudlnt, be editing it
<eddy> its not there
<bruenig> eddy, gone
<eddy> whatt!!!??
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I assume that this is a spare PC that you have absolutely no desire to have actually working any time soon ;)
<bruenig> thing*
<digitori> kev_b Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> eddy: where you running as sudo or root when you deleted it?
<kev_b> digitori: no its a setting windows for the gdm login... gives options like automatically logging in a user
<Pollman> Still no luck
<AdioHyperion> hello
<bruenig> eddy, try not to delete things you don't want to delete, good advice for the future
<AdioHyperion> i can access my shared drive on the linux computer with my windows computer - but i cannot edit the files
<AdioHyperion> it says access denied
<raulh> thats because its diffrent partition
<bruenig> !enter | AdioHyperion
<ubotu> AdioHyperion: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> eddy, There is no undelete for ext3, if it was a very important text file you can try grepping the entire partition, but otherwise it's just gone
<Pelo> AdioHyperion,  you probabaly need to set the proper permissions on the ubuntu side of things
<shadeofgrey> screw this.  i really wish you elitist folks would leave your god complexes at the door and just answer the simple questions
<bruenig> hmm
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I am not trying to be eletist, I am not running hardy yet either
 * bruenig wonders where the door is
<Jack_Sparrow> shadeofgrey: dont be rude
<raulh> shade whats wrtobng
<raulh> wrong*-
<Pollman> I'm trying something else
<AdioHyperion> how can i fix it so i can move files to my linux computer
<Pelo> shadeofgrey, ... , have you ever been in #debian ? try to get a question answered there
<shadeofgrey> whats the terminal command for ediuting the sources.list file
 * Pelo considers showing bruenig the door 
<Jack_Sparrow> shadeofgrey: I gave it to you
<raulh> adio why not just burn a data cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit path and name of file
<raulh> shade of greay terminal cmmand for what
<AdioHyperion> cause a cd only holds 700mb
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
 * bruenig challenges Pelo in a fit of irrational macho glory
<esbirililson> disconnect
<tuxcrasher> help: ubuntu loads up to end of bootsplash then goes to blank screen, i ran fsck in recovery and got a bunch of errors, now it doesnt boot at all. booted into recovery and it says the fs doesnt have /sbin/init and it dumped me into initramfs... what do i do?
<raulh> u looking for music?
<kev_b> Any ideas guys? System->Administration->Login Window missing...?
<AdioHyperion> and i have 500 gb worth of information
<Pelo> AdioHyperion, I'm not very knowledgable on samba but I would expect you need to give the remote user permission to write to the ubuntu hdd
<Pollman> Agh the graphics are still messed up
<raulh> wtf 500gb?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Or gksudo gedit or sudo nano, whichever editor you prefer
<raulh> thats a ALOOT!!
<bruenig> shadeofgrey, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<isleshocky77> When I start up my Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop system I get the error "serial8250: too much work for irq10" over and over from 0 - 557.9920000.  I can get to just normal terminal, but I can't get the desktop to start up. Any suggestions for what I should try reinstalling or configuring?
<devilhan> any bash expert here?
<devilhan> :)
 * bruenig chuckles
<jrib> devilhan: #bash has the bash experts
<raulh> devilhan what type bash help u need
<raulh> i know a few
<bruenig> devilhan, no one will own up to being an expert for fear of being immodest, you will best serve to just ask
<devilhan> I am trying to alias a "find command"
<Pelo> isleshocky77,  boot the recovery mode and try reinstaling ubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> be best served*
<Pollman> Can anyone point me somewhere that has information about ubuntu on a flash drive?
<raulh> walks away XD devilhan im so noobie with hash's
<jrib> devilhan: you need to be more specific
<devilhan> alias answers='find ~/.survey -name 'answers' -exec cat -n {} \;'
<raulh> can't help u there >_<
<bruenig> devilhan, more specific?
<isleshocky77> Pelo: WHat will I lose by doing that?
<zdh> Pollman: google? ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> cya tomorrow pelo
<devilhan> and  i want to put this in ~/.bashrc
<Pollman> zdh, tried that :P
<jrib> devilhan: get rid of the inner ''
<isleshocky77> Pelo: What's the best way to do this? apt-get, dpkg ??
<zdh> dammit :p
<Pelo> isleshocky77, yo won't loose anything
<storywarden> i'm back... was there anything specific we were looking for on the messed up pc?  it gets and ip address, and I can ping the router, i can browse via google, and I can telnet via terminal to the router, but I still can't get to the respositories or actually browse to the router via firefox.  (this is on the livecd for Ubuntu now)
<digitori> kev_b: I havent ever seen that on my menu...noly ever seen access to thpse configs in kubuntu menu
<Pelo> isleshocky77, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<devilhan> you mean get rid of all the single quotes?
<bruenig> devilhan, does that not work or what?
<jrib> devilhan: no, the inner ones
<eddy> jack_sparrow no i wasnt using root/super user, (was afk sorry) can i get my file back?
<devilhan> ok let me try that
<raulh> story live cd's don't always work coimpletley for navigation thru the net
<eddy> this makes me furious, i should just switch back to windows
<kev_b> digitori: its there in my gutsy... its also in the Feisty faqs etc : (
<raulh> eddy, do that? linux dosn't suit everyone, sadley.. i love linux :D
<eddy> i press the delete key accidently  & my stuff is permanently gone
<raulh> wow haha
<eddy> this is crazy
<raulh> yeah.. no recycle bin.
<Templer> anyone here installed vuze on ubuntu
<Pelo> eddy, were you in root ?
<eddy> no
<eddy> and i checked trash
<eddy> its not there
<raulh> 0_o
<isleshocky77> Pelo: Should I do apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop first, or do a --reinstall
<digitori> not on gnome it isnt...
<raulh> usureu whernt in root account?
<eddy> im not usiing root
<zdh> eddy: either you pressed shift + del than pressed the delete button that pops up
<shadeofgrey> thanks jordan.
<shadeofgrey> its processing
<eddy> there should be an undo feature
<shadeofgrey> and its not like this is important
<Pollman> I give up
<raulh> woah, this is crazyits so late already!
<Pelo> isleshocky77, go for reinstall,  my thought is that there is something borked with something in that part of it that keeps you from getting the dektop so if I am right ..
<kev_b> digitori: I'd take a screen shot... but please just trust me it is : )
<shadeofgrey> if it borks to hell i have the gutsy CD right here
<shadeofgrey> all i have to do is reinstall
<raulh> eddy, umm you should make sure you don't need anyhting before deleting it man.. what did you delete?
<Pollman> Does anyone have info on enabling compiz-fusion on a flash drive install of ubuntu?
<digitori> kev_b i trust you it just isnt on my menus never has been
<devilhan> jrib, thanks for the answer
<shadeofgrey> im interested because theres supposed to be an upgrade to the flgrx ati driver -- i wanna see if it still blows rancid baboon balls
<devilhan> that works to some extent
<devilhan> :)
<cutmerock> hey
<eddy> raulh, txt files, obviously i didnt mean to press DEL, i was moving my keyboard
<cutmerock> can anybody help me out with Ubuntu?
<digitori> kev_b it is on my kde menu though under system settings
<cutmerock> i cant get my wireless to work
<isleshocky77> Pelo: It has to do with some thing with my video card. I was trying to get my s-video out to work so I started messing with different drivers and envy.  After doing a manual envy driver install this happened.  When I did an envy --uninstall-all I still get the same thing although it said it was successful
<Pelo> eddy, you were unlucky,  stuff usualy doesn'T disapaar when you just hit del, they go to the trash. if you had the shift key held down when you hit del you would have had a confirmation screen
<raulh> oh.. wow lol
<shadeofgrey> if so im deleting ubuntu entirely and not returning to it till i have amac with an nvidia graphoics card
<DG19075> shadeofgrey: Do you have a DVD burner? there is a DVD iso of 7.10 available that has much more on it than the CD
<tuxcrasher> hey im trying to reinstall ubuntu and the boot cd stops at 'running local boot scripts' help?
<raulh> yeah he might have been tpying and hit delete  :D
<Pelo> isleshocky77, did you just try reconfigureing x first ?
<kev_b> digitori: http://www.simplehelp.net/images/ubuntulogin/ubal01.jpg
<kev_b> digitori: just a google image search, not mine
<isleshocky77> Pelo: Any direction on doing that?
<shadeofgrey> DG19075, nah.  the new driver was  released yesterday
<digitori> kev_b its probably because I dont use gdm i use kdm
<kev_b> digitori: problem is the KDE one will probably affect KDM
<raulh> darnit!!!!!!!
<shadeofgrey> with alpha 1 of hardy
<kev_b> digitori: ah, that is why
<raulh> omg can someone help me on this tremulous game?
<shadeofgrey> thats the only reason imm doing this
<DG19075> ahh
<raulh> i reinstalled it twice..
<kev_b> digitori: but I use GDM so I need it : )
<raulh> and after i run it it just crashes
<aeGIs> Wow...  There is an UbuntuME (Muslim Edition)...  It's like your own flavor of jihad coming at you linux style.
<raulh> without any info
<digitori> kev_b yeah thats why...hang on see if i can help
<IamReck> aeGIs, link me
<Pelo> isleshocky77,  again , boot the recovery mode ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  , select the correct driver from the list ( vesa if you donT' find a matching one) when it doubt about the rest just use the default provided or donT' enter anything
<KI4IKL_> What is the name of the nonfree codecs like mp3 and wav files in the repos?
<aeGIs> I think the graphics card comes disabled too...
<IamReck> i need to see that
<nano|marek> hi everyone. I can't seem to get any audio-cd-burning tools to work with MP3s. how do I burn an audio-cd from mp3s?
<LjL> raulh: you ran it from a terminal i suppose?
<jrib> !restricted > ki4ikl_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<raulh> no i didn 't
<aeGIs> IamReck: http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=04624
<raulh> i installed it from add/remove
<DG19075> I'm just waiting for the kinks to get worked out of hardy b4 I use it
<Pelo> nano|marek,  you need to insatll mp3 support
<LjL> raulh: then do, it will probably give you additional info.
<Pelo> !mp3 | nano|marek
<raulh> ran it from app's/games
<ubotu> nano|marek: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cutmerock> Can anybody help me? I installed Ubuntu on my laptop and the wireless is not working, my card is Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter, can anybody help?
<KI4IKL_> thanks jrib
<raulh> umm, ok whats command to run an app?
<LjL> raulh: most probably "tremulous"
<FangLiger> hey Pollman did you see this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/03/26/portable-qemu-persistent-ubuntu-linux/
<FangLiger> ?
<Pelo> DG19075,  you do realise that hardy is on the first beta right ? with  5 months to go for the officals release ?
<IamReck> rofl
<raulh> ok i'll try
<Pollman> FangLiger, thats the one I was using
<raulh> ooooh
<DG19075> yup...that's why I wait
<cutmerock> Can anybody help me? I installed Ubuntu on my laptop and the wireless is not working, my card is Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter, can anybody help?
<raulh> warmomg cpi;d mpt set given mode (3)
<isleshocky77> Pelo: Thanks, that's what I was looking for.
<raulh> re shutdown
<Pollman> But its using edgy eft not gutsy gibbon
<aeGIs> iamfuzz: you like that?  I think they disabled the graphics card to so you can't see or read or hear anything
<aeGIs> iamreck: you like that?  I think they disabled the graphics card to so you can't see or read or hear anything
 * Pelo usualy waits for a couple of weeks after the official release 
<FangLiger> ahhhh
<LjL> !wifi > cutmerock    (cutmerock, see the private message from Ubotu)
<FangLiger> well it looked like it worked with any version
<raulh> Ljl: it gave me a warning
<Pelo> isleshocky77, the right question gets you the right asnwer
<cutmerock> thanks
<DG19075> I've had no problems with this Gutsy DVD...Very solid
<FangLiger> it just said generic "ubuntu iso"
<raulh> LjL it said "Warning:could not load openGLsystem
<Pollman> It boots and shows the loading screen, but fails after that
<raulh> and could not set given mode
<isleshocky77> Pelo: I tried the question before, but no one answered.
<Dogfishguzzler> Hi guys, can I squeeze in a quick question about chatx?
<lildeb> hello, does anyone have any past experience with kernel compiling??
<Pollman> Maybe its something to do with vista
<raulh> umm you mean xchat?
<Dogfishguzzler> sure lol
<Pelo> isleshocky77,  as you may have noticed this is a very busy channel
<raulh> 0_o
<xoss> good am.. can someone help me.. how do i get ownership to save .html files in /var/www?
<raulh> just ask away
<IamReck> aeGIs, I just find it hilarious that they have a religious based distro
<digitori> who knows how to edit gnome menus?
<isleshocky77> Pelo: Yes, that's why I asked again. I appreciate all the people helping a lot.
<Dogfishguzzler> How can set the start channel? It always comes here but what I want is #emc
<Pelo> xoss,   sudo chmod 755 /var/www
<CoasterMaster> digitori, do you want to edit the applications menu?
<raulh> go to prefences?
<jrib> digitori: right click on the ubuntu icor, edit menu
<isleshocky77> Pelo: Yeah, that worked. thanks alot.
<raulh> options?
<xoss> thanks Pelo
<Dogfishguzzler> It's not there raulh
<aeGIs> IamReck: Yeah...  well, when you're after world domination why not
<IamReck> aeGIs, there is a christian version too
<raulh> D: really?!?!?
<Pelo> Dogfishguzzler,  in the server list,  edit the server
<raulh> well, when you first wrote the servcer name
<Dogfishguzzler> ahh
<raulh> it asked u
<Dogfishguzzler> ok thanks
<IamReck> lol too true aeGIs
<digitori> jrib cheers
<HateX> hey guys, while trying to copy a rar file to another directory i get this error "Error "Too many open files" while copying "/home/nick...FE2003.rar"" what does this mean
<HateX> i don't have the ram?
<storywarden> the live cd's been able to at least get to our router before, and it wont let us install.
<Pelo> HateX, are you copying more then one file ?
<isleshocky77> Pelo: Know anything about getting s-video output to a tv on ubuntu 7.10 and a ATI MOBILITY RADEON (M6) 4X AGP and 3D architecture  video card
<storywarden> is there anyway to get IRC to work on a live cd?  hubby's up now and at his puter.
<raulh> ok, so i run tremulous from terminal, and it said "warning : coul;d not load openGL subsystem, amd could not set given mode
<raulh> can anyone help?
<HateX> no just 1 rar file
<digitori> kev_b try this right click on the ubuntu icon, edit menu as per jrib's answer
<lildeb> Is there anyone with kernel compiling experience??
<digitori> kev_b you should be able to restore what you need on the menu?
<aeGIs> IamReck: Well, that's okay...  Does the Muslim edition electrocute you if you misspell muhammed or violate one of the hadiths online... ;)
<Pelo> isleshocky77, not realy, did you look up s-video or your card model in the forum ? www.ubuntuforums.org
<renato> how do i create a file system and format a usb disk in raw format?
<raulh> try a live CD renato
<isleshocky77> Pelo: Yeah I did and went through 10 different threads. Couldn't find anything.
<Pelo> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HateX> Pelo, no just 1 rar file that's about 110 meg
<kev_b> digitori: trying now
<raulh> i think ubuntu detects nusb storage devices
<Dogfishguzzler> I think that did it, lets see :D thanks, it's been years since I did irc.
<Pelo> isleshocky77, try in there  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<raulh> usb*
<jacob> how do i make avi files play under totem?
<LjL> raulh, do other 3D (OpenGL) apps/games work? does "glxgears" works at an acceptable speed?
<raulh> one sec ill try
<jacob> vlc?
<xoss> Pelo, chmod 755 also gives me write access to the files in /var/www?
<Pelo> raulh, try searching for opengl in synaptic and see if you can install something
<shadeofgrey>  looks like ill be a vista puke in a few weeks
<Dogfishguzzler> crap
 * shadeofgrey sighs
<raulh> alrighty i have a raw empty linux
<raulh> no updates.,.
<aeGIs> IamReck: There is a l ittle USB "Finger Guillotine" that can automatically mutilate you included with every distro...  It can also be controlled remotely by any imam.
<aeGIs> :)
<Pelo> xoss, it's write access to user,  read exe to the groop and to others
<HateX> Pelo, hmm now it worked... i don't know
<renato> raulh, i've tryed with backtrack, but nothing happens.... need to do something extra... testdisk says that the disk s good... but i can't alocate the partition
<raulh> well i made my ipod linux
<raulh> and i used ubuntu
<Pelo> HateX, it if works don'T complain , just enjoy
<raulh> edgy eft
<raulh> and it reformated it just fine
<Pelo> !enter ! raulh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter ! raulh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> what the f ?
<caravel> help! gutsy,gnome. Partial menus after disaster caused by alacarte's revert function. Custom submenus were renamed as "alacarte-menu-XX" and uneditable. Moved ~/.config/menu out, half of items came back, all other are now grouped within the Other category. Any idea ?
<Pelo> !enter | raulh
<ubotu> raulh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> Pelo: !
<raulh> u did a !
<HateX> Using ubuntu, is the filesystem subject to fragmentation? if so, where is the defrag utility
<lildeb> anyone with experience on compiling the new kernel 2.6.23.9??
<tuxcrasher> my ubuntu doesnt boot...it dumps me into a screen with a white underscore... can someone plz help me?
<raulh> oh sorry....
<kev_b> digitori: sorted now, thanks
<digitori> kev_b: cool
<Pelo> caravel, check in /home/user/.config/menu , see if you can rename something in there
<digitori> kev_b glad i could help
<LjL> HateX, ext3 is engineered in a way that makes fragmentation a non-issue under normal circumstances. there is a package called "defrag", but it's at least a decade old, and only recently patched to support ext3, it can definitely be dangerous to use
<raulh> ummkay pelo i dont see any opengl programs just a openglad a game,....
<Pelo> HateX, ext3 does not need to be defragmented
<raulh> any other ideas?
<h1st0> test h1st0, h1st0 Read the message from ubotu
<Pelo> tuxcrasher, what is your videocard ?
<LjL> h1st0, test in #ubuntu-bots please
<HateX> Pelo, excellent thank you for your time
<Benalex> I am an old Hotmail user, so I have HTTP access to my inbox, can I use it with evolution?
<Pelo> raulh, look up the error msg int eh forum
<HateX> LjL, thankyou
<raulh> ok umm forum?
<storywarden> had anyone answered my question about irc on live cd?  My irc crashed
<shadeofgrey> can ubuntu handle sli yet?
<caravel> Pelo: thanks for your answer. I have renamed ~/.config/menu as ~/.config/menu.test to try restoring the original menu layout. But this does not suffice apparently
<Pelo> Benalex,  search in the forum for hotmail, there is a how to on getting it to work in evolution,  it works very well for me
<digitori> Benalex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<h1st0> shadeofgrey: wouldn't it be more of a driver limitation then a distro limitation?
<Pelo> caravel,  I thought the /menu was a folder ? there should be backup files in there, with your history all laid out
<ConstyXIV> does anyone have two-finger touchpad scrolling working well?
<digitori> Benalex: did you get that?
<shadeofgrey> h1st0, no...  its kernel dependant
<Benalex> Pelo, digitori : I think I am not clear enough....
<Benalex> I have HTTP access not POP access....
<digitori> Benalex: read this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<Pelo> Benalex,look in the guide, it is all properly explained
<caravel> Pelo: it is a folder, that gets created as you customize your menus. By default (new account) there is no folder.
<h1st0> shadeofgrey: I thought the nvidia kernel modules where compiled on driver installation. I don't believe they are packged in.
 * Pelo buts out of every single thread he's helping on 
<raulh> pelo, umm i think i found a solutrion but... uummmmm im not msmart enough to use it can you help me?
<Benalex> digitori: I am reading it,,, it is describing how to do it using pop server, which I am not allowed to do since I am a free user
<Pelo> raulh, gimme the link
<corruptionoflulz> why does the gnome wallpaper manager thing have to suck so much?
<caravel> Pelo: and making use of this history (or, building it) is precisely what alacarte seems very bad at doing
<raulh> it says You need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add:
<raulh>  Load  "glx"
<raulh> under
<raulh> Section "Module" but i dont understand what i am sopposed to do
<shadeofgrey> h1st0, no your not undersdtanding me.  even if the nvidia driver is up to date, if the kernel doesnt have the rigt module to handle SLI processing nothing will work
<digitori> Benalex, have tried following those instructions to see what happens?
<Lunar_Lamp_> I want to add a new session to gdm, but I cannot find any entry in "/etc/gdm/Sessions/" so where can I add them?
<shadeofgrey> youi'll most likely just defaulty to one card
<raulh> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-288380.html umm here's the link
<caravel> Pelo: hence, (re)moving this folder should restore the initial ("designed") setup and categories, right ? well it is not the case
<Pelo> raulh,  pastebin your xorg.conf file so I can have a look
<Benalex> digitori: mmm thou I know it won;t , but why not giving it a try
<raulh> umm how i access them
<caravel> Pelo: and this is where I got lost
<Pelo> caravel,  you'll need to restart x or at least the gnome pannel
<raulh> >_< sorry, i am not to good with terminal or ubuntu.. i just trasnferd over from slax
<caravel> Pelo: I did
<h1st0> shadeofgrey: ahh gotcha.  You'd probably have to contact the kernel team.
<storywarden> ok.... i'm back... i don't forsee my program closing again .... now... about that live cd irc issue... so my husband who knows more what's going on can get on... any tips?  i didn't get a chance to read any before it closed out.
<caravel> Pelo: many times ^^
<h1st0> shadeofgrey: unless you could make old config on the kernel and see if they added that option.
<storywarden> and also as I didn't get a chance to read from before... wht information were we trying to gleen by using the duo ifconfig thingy.  (we got ip address and everythign from router)
<shadeofgrey> i just wanted to know if anybody is working on it
<shadeofgrey> bedcause my next computer aint a mac
<shadeofgrey> running linux on iuntel macs is the biggest pain in the ass
<Pelo> caravel,  did you check in the forum ?
<shadeofgrey> and i HAVE to have ubuntu full time
<zetheroo> can someone help me install this printer?
<shadeofgrey> looks like ill be using my amex card very liberally in january
<Pelo> !enter | shadeofgrey
<ubotu> shadeofgrey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<raulh> pelo how i access my .xconfig files?
<Pir8> how can I add multiple workspaces ?
<Pir8> s/how/where/
<Pelo> raulh gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ConstyXIV> if someone's using two finger (macbook-style) scrolling on their touchpad, could they pastebin their xorg.conf for me?
<digitori> Benalex: I wonder if the wonderfull person who took the time to write that tutorial would have known the difference between free and paying hotmail users
<macafe> Hi, How I can verify in Shell Script if one $Var is a integer ?
<raulh> can anyone help me get my xconf open?
<Pelo> raulh gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lupakan_sajalah_> alow
<Pelo> raulh, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Benalex> digitori: I found some good stuff... just gimme sometime
<jack_> cool
<digitori> Benalex: you got all the time you need its ok dude
<jack_> wee
<digitori> relax
<zdh> you cant read your hotmail in evolution or icedove if you are a free user, they disabled that a long time ago
<zetheroo> how do I start a setup.sh file?
<caravel> Pelo: yes, and did browse the xdg spec too. sgml is my business expertise, so that does not scare me -- well, spending that much time repairing my OS reminds me another one which I really would like to forget about :)
<storywarden> i was wrong.... program crashed again... but error has been taken care of...
<bruenig> zetheroo, bash setup.sh
<storywarden> if anyone ansewred me I didn't see it.
<Pelo> zetheroo,   cd to the forlder   sudo ./setup.sh
<bruenig> or sudo ././setup.sh
<digitori> Benalex: oh well that blows that
<Pelo> storywarden, try asking again, but make it one line and a very breif one
<zetheroo> Pelo; tried that ... did not work
<bruenig> zetheroo, did not work means what
<Benalex> digitori: Oh man , stop calling my nick , I am busy reading :))
<Pelo> zetheroo,  cd to the folder,   sudo shmod 777 fliename.sh , then sudo ./filename.sh
<zetheroo> bruenig: did not work.. did nothing... no error messages ... nothing
<nano|marek> I understand taht k3b has mp3 support in the form of libk3b2-mp3. Is there something similar for any of the Gnome equivalents? which one shoukld I go with
<zdh> Benalex: you cant access your hotmail if you are a free user in evolution
<digitori> Ok fairs fair dont ask me to help you again
<storywarden> jordan_u what were we trying to find out by the sudo command you had me try on the live cd?
<bruenig> zetheroo, well then it must have worked if there were no error messages
<kanuha> can anyone recommend a photo printing program where I can tell it to print a 5x7 or 8x10 photo of a picture?
<raulh> pelo: ok here is my xconf http://pastebin.com/m67d1bb09
<Pelo> !mp3 | nano|marek
<ubotu> nano|marek: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> raulh, hld on
<corruptionoflulz> nano|marek: i read somewhere that brasero is a decent gnome replacement for k3b
<raulh> kk
<storywarden> i've had some issues with my chat that I just got fixed and haven't seen anything since I left to go try the command and came back and posted my questions
<Spudster> I have a question for anyone who can help me, I am installing an application and get this error: "Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.22-14-server cannot be found at /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-server/build or /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-server/source." I am running Ubuntu 7.10 Server.  I have checked for these directories and they do not exist.  I have tried to apt-get install linux-source but the error persists.  Any ideas?  TIA
<ryan8403> what's the best way to securely wipe a failing drive?
<zetheroo> Pelo: shmod: command not found
<raulh> storywand whats wrong?
<corruptionoflulz> nano|marek: although, i don't see why you couldn't just run k3b in gnome...
 * bruenig chuckles at the typo
<storywarden> kinda long but i'll try to make it fast.
<Pelo> zetheroo,  mymistalke  chmod
<zetheroo> ok
<Jordan_U> storywarden, If the drivers are loaded correctly and you use DHCP it should have connected you to your network
<nano|marek> corruptionoflulz: ok thanks for the advice
<nano|marek> Pelo: thanks also for the information!
<raulh> ooh storywand u can't connect to internet?
<Benalex> zdh: Well... digitori has another opinion... and he gave me a good thread from the forum... and I am still trying It
<kanuha> can anyone recommend a photo printing program where I can tell it to print a 5x7 or 8x10 photo of a picture?
<zetheroo> Pelo: ok did it and tried ./setup.sh again ... nothing.....
<storywarden> husband runs ubuntu on his pc as his main os, he decided to create a partition to instsall xp on so we can play windows games on the lan.  he got all the bootloader stuff fixed no problem..  but now he can connect to the internet, but he cannot route to our router, and he cannot route to the repositories, neither by installed os or by live cd.
<Jordan_U> storywarden, If it didn't work the output may contain error messages that would clarify what is going wrong
<corruptionoflulz> i don't understand why so many people think kde apps can't run in gnome and vice versa....
<zetheroo> Pelo: there is an autorun file ... can I access that?
<TehGuy> guys... i need help with my wireless.
<corruptionoflulz> storywarden: uh oh, i always read that installing windows second is bad news =/
<storywarden> jordan_u ... we are connected to the network because we can route to google and such.
<raulh> wow thats a big problem isn't it
<smooker_> What is the process name for File Browser in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<storywarden> just not to the router's config page or to the repositories.
<corruptionoflulz> !ask | TehGuy
<ubotu> TehGuy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> raulh,  right after  line 18 ,  section "files" end section ,    insert the lines  Section "Module" and 	Load "glx"   and  EndSection
<ConstyXIV> smooker_: nautilus
<Pelo> zetheroo,  check in here  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Jordan_U> storywarden, Please pastebin the output of "tracepath google.com"
<|unjustice|> How does one access an edirol 2.4 bit wav/mp3 recorder? I am running Gutsy
<smooker_> thanks
<jsoftw> Im not running Gutsy
<raulh> wow umm pelo that scrolled oiff my screen can you pm it to me please?
<jsoftw> Erm wait I am
<jsoftw> doh
<TehGuy> i tried several times to install it but its not showing up to me in the network settings window
<Pelo> raulh, join me in #pelo
<nantax> when i use xchat, my taskbar (clock, network icon, trash icon etc) disappears, what gives?
<kelsin> |unjustice|: what mode edirol unit is it?
<nantax> but when i quit xchat, it all comes back
<mikecables> I'm a super-newbie to Linux... I just installed Ubuntu 7.10, and I'd like to know if there's a way to make it re-use the display drivers that it automatically used upon setup.  I changed to another one from my card Manufacturer (Matrox), but now I want to roll back and don't know how to do it.
<|unjustice|> kelsin: r-09 I think
<storywarden> corruptionoflulz - well now we've removed windows and are trying to reinstall ubuntu but are still ahving the same trouble.
<CoasterMaster> mikecables, did you install the other driver using the 'restricted drivers manager'?
<corruptionoflulz> mikecables: there is a reconfigure x command, i forgot what it is.. dpkg something...
<froggy__> it's hard to install a game because I have an ati card that needs to be installed and it's hard
<storywarden> jordan-u, i'm having him try to do the tracepath... what are we looking for there?  (considering we get to google just fine)
<mitch00> i'm trying to set "/schemas/apps/evolution/calendar/display/compress_weekend" to false in gconf-editor but its telling me "Currently pairs and schemas can't be edited. This will be changed in a later version." anyone have any ideas?
<h1st0> corruptionoflulz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mikecables> No it said there were no restricted drivers.  I used the methods outlined at Matrox, and the driver IS faster, but some apps don't work, and I want to roll back to see if they do afterwards.
<CoasterMaster> mikecables, ahh, I don't have a matrox video card, so I can't help you with their own drivers, unfortunately
<corruptionoflulz> mikecables: you probably could just use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<digitori> Benalex: They are correct hotmail removed thrid party access...ive just tried it
<jrib> mitch00: why would you want to do that?  You sure you do not want /apps/...?
<underwatercow> how can I find out my motherboard make and model in ubuntu?
<digitori> sorry dude
<h1st0> underwatercow: you can't
<zdh> digitori: told you :)
<Benalex> what do you mean with removing third party access?? digitori
<PriceChild> underwatercow, read it
<corruptionoflulz> mikecables: this would allow you to reconfigure x back to what it was without any drivers, then you can reinstall them yourself... i think.
<h1st0> underwatercow: what are you trying to do?
<underwatercow> h1st0: that's it
<miles8> Anyone know the command to start the fglrx-control ?
<h1st0> underwatercow: What type of computer do you have?  Did you build it did someone else?  Is there a model number?
<Pelo> miles8,  did you try fglrx-control in the terminal ?
<mikecables> If I use that command, will it try to redetect and use what it did initially, because I did a few other things with the graphical version, and the driver never changes or it corrupts the scree.
<zdh> Benalex: Third party access means using a program, example evolution to access your mail
<mitch00> jrib: i'm trying to make my calnder display 7 columns instead of 6 where sat/sun is displayed as one. are you saying i'm not doing this right?
<digitori> Benalex: third party access = evolution, kmail etc...keep trying what your doing someone else says it works
<underwatercow>  h1st0: I built it, but I can't remember the make or model, lol
<storywarden> also if it makes any difference we can telnet to the router but we can't browse to it via firefox...
<jrib> mitch00: go to /apps/... not /schemas/apps/...
<underwatercow> h1st0: it shows on the bios splash screen doesn't it?
<miles8> Pelo, yes, I would have thought it would be that, but no such command is on the machine, and I did install the package
<storywarden> we did the tracepath to google.com and everything went through fine.
<Jordan_U> storywarden, Ahh, that is usefull to know
<digitori> hotmail evolution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608295&highlight=hotmail
<onats> anyone here encountering weird behavior on your mouse? my mouse dies randomly...
<Jordan_U> storywarden, ( the telnetting part )
<h1st0> underwatercow: on some boards.  If not a model number is usually silk screened on the board somewhere.
<mitch00> jrib: well that was simple. thanks :)
<Benalex> digitori: the author of this thread.. is claiming about simulating pop... so it is not about which client I am using anyway
<Pelo> miles8,try  man fgrlx or whatever it is and see if it is listed
<zetheroo> nothing is working with this setup.sh file
<underwatercow> h1st0: I'll try looking at the mobo... I don't wanna restart
<kelsin> |unjustice|: have you tried just plugging it in via usb and seeing if it pops up as a usb drive, so you can grab the mp3's off of it and stuff?
<h1st0> underwatercow: typically at the bottom of the board. ex: bottom of your case or left side of the board.
<Pelo> zetheroo, got a read me file or an install file in there ? read it
<digitori> benalex: it appears that way
<miles8> Pelo: Did that
<Jordan_U> storywarden, What happens when you try to access the repositories / how are you trying to do it?
<h1st0> underwatercow: down by the last pci/isa slot.
<zetheroo> Pelo: yes I do
<Pelo> zetheroo, get reading
<zetheroo> Pelo: I have ... duh
<nantax> when i use xchat, my taskbar (clock, network icon, trash icon etc) disappears, what gives? when i quit xchat, it all comes back
<h1st0> underwatercow: if not a restart may be in order where it will show on the post screen prior tot he bios loading usually.
<rainwalker> when I launch VLC through the normal menus, it shows up as a separate task from my VLC launcher in AWN, why?
<miles8> Pelo: Maybe the package is messed up
<Benalex> well.. but I am stuck here with something digitori , opening this config files leads to an empty file!!
<Pelo> miles8, also check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<digitori> Benalex: One moment please
<zetheroo> Pelo : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46646/
<condon> Can anyone tell me what software to use to put either an MPEG2 or AVI file onto a dvd (to play in a standard dvd player)?
<corruptionoflulz> nantax: if noone is answering, it's more likely than not that it's simply that nobody knows why, i suggest trying the forums a bit.
<zdh> rainwalker: i think its some kind of taskbar, showing what you are running atm ;p
<Benalex> digitori: its working
<Pelo> zetheroo, hold on
<thinman1189> !open office
<Benalex> 100% percent working... I am sooOOOOooo HappY... I Love My UbUnTu :))
<zetheroo> Pelo: thanks
<storywarden> jordan_u - he's gone to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ (he can browse through to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ but when he tries to click on dists it says "waiting" and then times out).
<corruptionoflulz> condon: i think devede(something like that) should work fine.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open office - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smooker_> Someone help, i cant build Alsa drivers for my HDAudio
<Pelo> what do you need to know about OOo ?
<rainwalker> zdh: I know that, but when I launch firefox or a terminal through the menus, the arrow appears under it's launcher in AWN rather treating it like a separate task
<corruptionoflulz> condon: wait, isn't mpeg2 dvd format??
<condon> Thanks corrupt
<|unjustice|> Anyone know how to get a roland edirol mp3/wav recorder to input data in ubuntu gutsy?
<condon> I thought, using K3B, but it says...hold on a sec
<thinman1189> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<corruptionoflulz> condon: also, if you type just the first few letters of my name, then hit tab, it'll auto complete
<chimp> How can I download a .deb package that contains all the dependencies (i have an offline laptop i need to install stuff on)
<Benalex> digitori: Thanks for your help... I really appreciate that
<zdh> rainwalker: that sounds rather wierd, still i dont use awn anymore
<LjL> !offline | chimp, you can't but
<ubotu> chimp, you can't but: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch and calculating download sizes
<rainwalker> zdh: what do you use?
<homeskillit> I get this error when booting up
<homeskillit> [   15.663037] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:04.0
<smooker_> Someone help, i cant build Alsa drivers for my HDAudio please
<mikecables> Ok, thanks, and I'll try it.  I'll let you know if it worked.  thanks again.
<condon> corruptionoflulz: Thanks man, always wondered how people did that (sorry, completely new to irc
<Jordan_U> chimp, LjL There is an easier / more reliable way
<chimp> there is?
<Pelo> zetheroo, try the line  ./python setup.sh
<zdh> rainwalker: nothing atm, still trying to figure out how to get the engage dock standalone to work ;p
<chimp> Its been paining me atm
<chimp> What is this easier, more reliable way?
<chimp> And cheers for the help
<rainwalker> zdh: engage?
<corruptionoflulz> condon: lol, np.. let me know if devede works, i'd also like to know.
<zetheroo> Pelo: bash: ./python: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> chimp, LjL On the machine that the packages need to be installed to ( the one without internet ) open synaptic, check the package you want to install, then go to file -> Generate package download script
<Pelo> zetheroo, sudo setup.sh
<h1st0> chimp: what are you trying to get working?
<Pelo> zetheroo,  waht is this anyway ?
<zetheroo> Pelo: sudo: setup.sh: command not found
<chimp> Well im actually trying to get alien, in order to install some rpm packages for SDL_mixer
<zetheroo> Pelo: my printer driver
<LjL> Jordan_U: nice, script is linux-only i suppose? (don't have synaptic)
<zetheroo> Pelo: for Linux
<chimp> thanks jordan
<Pelo> zetheroo, try  sudo run setup.sh
<Jordan_U> chimp, You can then put that script on a removable drive of some sort and run it on a machine with internet access and it will download all of the needed .debs to the current directory you are in when you run the script
<storywarden> when he uses a packagemanager when he triest to update/refresh the repositories it says it's downloading 17 of 18 and hangs there forever (no error) and when he clicks the error to view the dropdown for status everything is failing and the path doesn't look quite right.
<chimp> man that it cool
<zdh> rainwalker: http://sathyasays.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/dl_dektop.JPG
<chimp> I knew there must be an easy way
<zetheroo> Pelo: bash: run: command not found
<kelsin> chimp: is the libsdl_mixer1.2 package on ubuntu not good for some reason?
<Jordan_U> chimp, If it's a windows machine just look at the URL's in the script ( The script is just "wget -c <URL> a bunch of times )
<rainwalker> zdh: what's so great about it?
<h1st0> chimp: are you sure the packages aren't in apt?
<Pelo> zetheroo, cd to the folder where the setup.sh file is ,  then type  sudo sh setup.sh
<chimp> yes they are
<chimp> but i didnt have net access
<chimp> hence i had to download them off another puter, transfer them accross etc.
<kelsin> ok, well I would sugge3st to use this script to download the ubuntu sdl_mixer package,s not alien to install rpm's
<chimp> Hence i can now skip the rpm step because of jordans suggestion
<chimp> aces
<chimp> cheers :)
<kelsin> chimp: ok good :")
<h1st0> chimp: well you want just he debs then.  No need to download alien then download the rpms.
<zetheroo> Pelo.... sorry nothing
<Pelo> zetheroo, just try sh setup.sh
<LjL> !no offline is <reply> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<xeer> when using synaptic how can i switch it from 'install from cd' to 'install from internet'
<chimp> Yep h1st0, the rpms was just the original problem
<zdh> rainwalker: well, i tried it with another distro and it runs more smooth than awm
<Pelo> zetheroo,  you do know hat linuxis case sensitive so if the file is Setup.sh don'T type setup.sh
<storywarden> jordan_u:  if i click on the arrow to expand, I see that the only download (i had pressed "reload") that passed was the gpg keys all the rest say failed.
<storywarden>  then i cancel and it brings up a window with the correct URL (the one you can get it), saying it couldn't not download all suppository indexes.  (specifically in his words what happens)
<zetheroo> Pelo... thanks for your help .. but nothing still ... and I am useing case sensitive letters
<TehGuy> oh, whoops
<h1st0> Anyone know anything about using the split option in screen.  I'm trying to split now between the two windows I have.  I have irssi in the top and nothing in the bottom?
<TehGuy> i zoomed in for some reason in ubuntu
<markybob> does hardy installer support encrypted root partition yet?
<TehGuy> on the desktop or something
<Pelo> zetheroo, you did change the folder to the cd right ?
<TehGuy> how do i zoom out>
<mikecables> corruptionflulz: Would you mind giving me that command again?  I didn't have my chat log on, and I couldn't paste it after copying it from the screen.
<xeer> when using synaptic how can i switch it from 'install from cd' to 'install from internet'?
<emma> suddenly my sound isn't working unexpectedly.
<jack_> hmm
<sunilonln> hi, i'm looking for a utility that can do a batch time offset on jpeg exif data
<jack_> this is interesting
<SmoothOp> question
<SmoothOp> i'm going to dual boot
<zetheroo> Pelo: I have it on CD and on my Desktop... and I have been trying every possibility on both locations
<onats> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<SmoothOp> install windows or linux first
<emma> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<digitori> Benalex: you there?
<LjL> sunilonln, i suspect you won't find one... however, it's probably not too difficult to write a shell script that does it, using some console exif editor
<xeer> when using synaptic how can i switch it from 'install from cd' to 'install from internet'?
<jack_> linux first
<jack_> it'll work
<jack_> then you'll be happy
<jack_> and forget all about windows
<omega_> how do u turn off tap to click in ubuntu for trackpads?
<sunilonln> LjL: okay; there are a bunch for windows so i figured someone has made a gui
<Pelo> zetheroo, what I mean is , the line in the terminal you much change to the correct folder to you can run the file ,   start a fresh  terminal,   type cd and then drag the folder with the setup.sh file in it to the terminal, then hit enter,
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | omega_
<ubotu> omega_: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jack_> omega: System > preferences > mouse
<LjL> sunilonln, "exiv2" specifically boasts about time changes, have a look
<digitori> Benalex: Micros**t require money for webdav access, we could have saved ourself some pain.   Im switching my hotmail to something else
<zetheroo> Pelo... I have been doing all the command in the Cd and in the Desktop area
<digitori> like a secure encrypted pop service
<omega_> jack, one sec
<neur1> conky works in gnome, but not in open-box / gnome. says it can't load the font: arial what line do I add to get it working?
<Pelo> zetheroo, I give up then
<zdh> digitori: dosent gmail support third party programs?
<PanzerMKZ_> there is a bot to control the flood
<xeer> when using synaptic how can i switch it from 'install from cd' to 'install from internet'?
<PanzerMKZ_> nice
<zetheroo> Pelo.. ok... no worries..... thanks for trying
<omega_> jack, not there
<digitori> zdh: you warned us about hotmail didnt you?
<mikecables> Can someone give me, once more, that linux command which rolls back a video driver to original?
<storywarden> jordan_u:  so he's using web and synaptic to try to reach the repositories
<alyxander> hey guys
<zdh> digitori: yeah i know, so ill look into this matter myself ^^
<Pelo> xeer,  in the synaptic menu,  look for repositories,   click, in the first taab , unchekc the cd
<digitori> zdh: yeah possibly will check it out...i dont really need hotmail or gmail etc ive got a secure encrypted service anyway...err you were right dude
<vn> hi, I'm trying to setup compiz (I'm not sure if I use fglrx or not) and I followed a tutorial, at the end, I tried to log in after a reboot and it did nothing for 10s and then I have a black screen and it comes back to the login screen...what may be the cause?
<kelsin> h1st0: hit Ctrl-A then Ctrl-I to switch to that lower empty window, then you can use normal screen commands to select a window for that "region"
<Pelo> vn, compiz is already instaled in gutsy and enable if your hardware can handle it
<zdh> digitori: i know, i tried the hotmail with thunderbird without success, then googled it to find out microcock dosent like their free users ;p
<digitori> Benalex: Do yourself a favour and switch from hotmail...its suggested gmail may accept third party programs like eveolution.
<kelsin> Benalex: digitori yeah gmail supports normal pop and imap access
<vn> Pelo: I used to have beryl perfectly in Edgy..why not in Gutsy?
<digitori> zdh: it was one of those things i had to see for myself...probably cause it was microsoft
<vn> maybe I have something to configure in xorg.conf or...?
<Pelo> vn, beryl does not exist anymore, it is merged back with compiz into compiz-fusion
<cristhian>  i need to open winrar files. any suggestion ?
<zdh> digitori: hehe :)
<thinman1189> digitori: I remember there being a plugin for thunderbird to allow msn (free) accounts to work, I don't know if it still works or is compatible with the linux version of thunderbird.
<digitori> Benalex: you lost out there in cyberspace...you aint saying much?
<LjL> !rar > cristhian    (cristhian, see the private message from Ubotu)
<digitori> kelsin: thanx
<Pelo> vn, and compiz-fusion is already part of the gutsy default isntall
<dmb> hmm
<theblock_> is there a way to set svideo out for a tv monitor?
<dmb> gtk-visual boy crashes
<dmb> the one that is included in ubuntu
<vn> Pelo: hehe I do know, just it was called beryl :p  and yea I understood about the default install
<Benalex> digitori: kelsin : I have a gmail account, but I still like hotmail, because its my first email since 15 years
<digitori> thinman1189:  i just got a message from hotmail servers that they want to empty my pockets.
<chimp> Jordan, got my sound working, thanks man that was paining me for quite a while, i knew there must be an easy way to sort that out, otherwise ubuntu would be farrr to dependent on internet access to function
<vn> I have an ATI card, should I use fglrx?
<Benalex> digitori: look at channel log... I said it works :)
<storywarden> jordan_u: any thoughts on the routing issue?
<digitori> :Benalex: its your choice, you have that right dude.
<emma> why would my sound just stop working? also totem wont work anymore?
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, why when i go into 'gnome-session-properties' and try to add awn my settings dont save
<digitori> Benalex: should it have been smtp rather than smtpd?
<Pelo> vn,  boot the recovery mode ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  then redetect your card and when indoubt leave the default answer to questions,  boot back your desktop and then goto , menu > system > prefs> appearance last tab for the desktop effect ( compiz-fusion) for further help on this ask in #compiz-fusion
<h1st0> kelsin: do you know how to grow a window?  I've tried C^a + but its not working
<Jordan_U> storywarden, It's bizarre, I can't think of any good reason for that to happen :s
<thinman1189> digitori: how so and why?
<Benalex> digitori: besides gmail web interface insisting to use conversation technique which I don;t like
<homeskillit> [   16.221318] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:05.0     does anyone know what that is?
<SmoothOp> vn: buy an nvidia
<digitori> Benalex: lol you got it to work....Ive got a problem with it.
<condon> corruptionoflulz: seems to be working, will let you know how it turns out.
<vn> Pelo: ok, thanks, I'm doing that
<Pelo> homeskillit,  do a forum search fo rthe error msg  www.ubuntuforums.org
<jrib> Tech-Mike: is there any output when you run: find ~/.local ~/.config/ ! -user $USER
<Benalex> digitori: no, I missed to install hotway pack
<corruptionoflulz> condon: cool.
<digitori> I think I will stick to my service providers secure encrypted pop and smtp
<cornell> Howdy...  I'm trying to setup an ldap server that my workstations (linux and windows) and samba can use for authentication...  I'm using openLDAP.  I can't seem to get a handle on just what I have to do to create a user.  I find lots of documents discussing the nuts and bolts of ldap, about attributes and values, and nothing that says that a user is set up this way, with these attributes.  I've installed phpldapadmin, which seems to b
<digitori> ah hotway
<adamonline45> does anyone know how to get my wireless to connect to an access point?
<Benalex> digitori: but i still can see junk folder... anyway this is fair enough for me
<storywarden> jordan_u:  do you think it possible that the router is perhaps being stupid and blocking a portion of the connection?
<vn> should I use framebuffer?
<cornell> (blimey, that was long.... )
<digitori> Benalex: cool im happy your problem  is sorted
<storywarden> we found another site he couldn't get to (dd-wrt.com - the firmware we're using on the router)
<Benalex> digitori: I really appreciate you help , what problem do you have?
<zdh> digitori: ok gmail works with thunderbird
<Pelo> cornell,  long and possibly out of the reach of this channel,  #samba #networking or ##linux might be more help
<iwizzard> Annyone using gpodder? can you subscribe to http://reason.tv/rss/ (the video podcast) ?
<kelsin> h1st0: you can do Ctrl-A : then type "resize +10" to grow by 10, and probably bind that to a key
<Jordan_U> storywarden, I don't see why it would only apply to that one machine running Ubuntu, but in the absence of any other good explanation anything is possible
<kelsin> h1st0: don't know if that's bound by default
<Pelo> iwizzard, you want a ban ?
<kakoonia> hey, i installed the latest alsa driver, and now i cant hear a thing, i changed the default of alsa mixer (mute), what could be the problem?
<digitori> Benalex: I worked my way through the instructions for hotway etc but to no avail
<cornell> K, thought I'd start here, thanks Pelo.
<h1st0> kelsin: ty thank you.
<Pelo> !sound | kakoonia
<ubotu> kakoonia: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<h1st0> kelsin: aparently its default in gentoo but not ubuntu
<digitori> zdh: I think I may take up gmail....its one more step away from MS, even if its just for my junk sign ups etc
<Benalex> digitori: double check email settings in evolution
<mikecables> corruptionoflulz: Would you mind giving me that Linux command, once again, to roll back my video drivers?
<iwizzard> Pelo: what rule did I break?
<digitori> Benalex: ok I wanna see this work anyhow
<kelsin> h1st0: makes sense, a lot of gentoo's default settings are nice
<iwizzard> having a problem, cant subscibe to a spesific rss feed
<zdh> digitori: its really easy lol, thunderbird even have a profile ready named gmail :p all you need to do is enabled pop in your gmail profile
<Pelo> iwizzard, looked suspiciously like spamming, if you have a reason for posting htat link I suggest you state it along with the request
<h1st0> kelsin: yeah default in there according to the howto was C^a + increased by 3 lines
<froggy__> Warning: Could not find configuration file
<froggy__> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<Benalex> digitori: is there an error message or something?
<cornell> Pelo:  I'd say  "I understand" but apparently, I don't understand how to do that ;-(
<Pelo> cornell, donT' worry about it
<Tech-Mike>  jrib find ~/.local ~/.config/ ! -user $USER
<Tech-Mike> oops
<cornell> K
<htmldotcom> Im back
<Tech-Mike> jrib /home/tech-mike/.config/autostart
<htmldotcom> anyone there who was helping my out before?
<digitori> Benalex: all settings correct
<froggy__> I don't know what do do I am trying to install my ati and I am following instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-02330ccb580b6a9411d32bf617cc5a82116ba6b9
<froggy__> and I get an error from terminal when I type sudo aticonfig --initial
<jrib> Tech-Mike: yes, you need to fix that.  Make sure you do not run gui apps with sudo.  To fix this, as your user, do: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.config
<miles8> Pelo: My Graphics problems have gone away by creating a new user, so its something with my old profile..oddly enough
<Benalex> digitori: tell me ... can you access your hotmail account from outlook??... this option is not available for new accounts?
<froggy__> I get a Could not find configuration file please copy configuration file template to /etc/x11
<digitori> Benalex: I wouldnt use outlook if i was paid short of a thousand bucks
<Pelo> miles8, that seems very likely,  possibly someting in your /home fiolder saved as a setting
<Tech-Mike> why is it like that in the first place - i didnt have that prob with 7.04...i dont think
<Pelo> froggy__, what app is this ?
<digitori> Benalex: thanx, im gonna stick with my secure provider
<corruptionoflulz> mikecables: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<froggy__> um.. app...
<corruptionoflulz> mikecables: just select all the defaults, and that should bring you back to the defaults, with no restricted drivers.
<miles8> Pelo: Yup, now I have to decide what is faster, figure it out or just stick with a new profile, I could copy over my firefox profile, thats really most of it when I think about it
<digitori> Benalex: its quite amuzing, I helped you and cant get it myself lol
<mikecables> Thanks alot.  I appreciate it.
<jrib> Tech-Mike: usually due to gui apps being run as sudo
<froggy__> sudo aticonfig
<froggy__> ?
<sunilonln> LjL: thanks, exiv2 works beautifully
<jrib> Tech-Mike: (you are not supposed to do that)
<Benalex> digitori: What I am trying to say is HTTP access to hotmail account is not for everyone... may be your settings is fine.. but ur account is not http enabled
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Pelo> miles8, just copy the stuff over that you need, and you'll still be able to try to figure out the problem at your leasure if you keep the old profile around
<digitori> hyper text transport protocol is used
<froggy__> Pelo, I'm trying to get my ati card working... I need to have 3d graphics and stuff for a game
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | froggy__
<ubotu> froggy__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<digitori> or correctly transfer protocol
<Pelo> froggy__, doesn't the ati card work with afglx or someting ?
<mikeooo> how do i enable direct rendering intel x3100
<mikeooo> glxgears gets like 1fps right now
<froggy__> Ubuto, I am there
<digitori> froggy: wow you still trying that dude...you got those marbles of steel dude
<froggy__> that's where I am getting the error
<Fezzler> Is there a Ubuntu program that can edit MPEG4 video?
<crdlb> mikeooo: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pelo> froggy__, ubotu is a bot
<htmldotcom> oh, curses
<h1st0> mikeooo: if glxgears is working then direct rendering should be.
<ryna> Whenever I start counter-strike source all it does is shows the picture of the two police officers and then it crashes. please help
<froggy__> afgix? it's a radeon express 200
<Pelo> Fezzler, try avidemux
<h1st0> mikeooo: try glxinfo | grep render
<froggy__> still trying
<Pelo> froggy__, just ignomre me
<Tech-Mike> jrib yes but somtimes it is easier to move things around with sudo nautilus :-P
<froggy__> I'm not ignoring
<jrib> Tech-Mike: gksudo nautilus
<mikeooo> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<h1st0> ryna: did you install the tahoma.ttf font?
<cythrawll> ok I have an old pos laptop in which I have ubuntu 7.10 installed
<h1st0> mikeooo: alright you'll need proper drivers for your card
<cythrawll> I don't get a pretty grub menu on startup
<mikeooo> where can i get them?
<IndyGunFreak> froggy__: what step are you getting hung up on?
<vn> how can I change my keyboard layout used by X's login screen?
<h1st0> nvidia mikeooo, mikeooo Read the message from ubotu.
<vn> I can't do my "é"
<cythrawll> inf act I don't get anything until the login menu pops up
<cythrawll> any ideas?
<mikeooo> its intel gma
<mikeooo> i thought those were open source and included
<mikeooo> gma 965
<ryna> h1st0, no i didnt, how do i do that?
<crdlb> mikeooo: please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pelo> cythrawll,  is ubuntu the only os on it ?
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cythrawll> Pelo, yes
<IndyGunFreak> froggy__: where are you getting stuck?
<h1st0> ryna: you need to get it off of your windows install and put it in /home/ryna/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/
<Pelo> cythrawll,  then hit the esc key right after the bios stuff is done and you'll get the menu
<h1st0> ryna: the better option would be to follow the directions on wine's appdb
<ryna> h1st0, k thanks man i appreciate it.
<Tech-Mike> jrib when runnin that command u gave i get 'chown: missing operand after 'tech-Mike:~/.config'
<froggy__> Indy, I'm getting stuck at 'sudo aticonfig --initial'
<cythrawll> Pelo, what about the ubuntu load screen?
<h1st0> appdb ryna, ryna Read the message from ubotu.
<Pelo> cythrawll, dont, know about that
<cythrawll> like the lil progress bar while it boots?
<cythrawll> it's just straigt not there
<jrib> Tech-Mike: you forgot a space
<Pelo> cythrawll, do you realy need it ?
<adamonline45> what does it mean when a package says it cannot be authenticated?
<cythrawll> I wouldn't but the person who is using it will :)
<IndyGunFreak> froggy__: ok, whats it doing... what error.
<SpeakerMania> What is the bets free flash suites? I am looking to amke a flash layout for my web site.
<froggy__> Indy, it is after I type depmod -a then I type sudo aticonfig --initial
<cythrawll> she'll all be like: wtf my computer's  broken
<Pelo> adamonline45, usualy it's a package from a third party repos, if you know the repos and put it in yourself, donT' worry about it
 * digitori is focused on froggy and IndyGunFreak
<mikeooo> crdlb http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46648/
<ryna> h1st0, i didnt get a message from, ubotu
<Tech-Mike> oops
<nalpha> anyone success install CalemEAM on Ubuntu 7.10?
<froggy__> indy, it says vWarning: Could not find configuration file
<IndyGunFreak> froggy__: are you using gutsy?
<h1st0> ryna: yeah i'm sry bout that hold on
<h1st0> !appdb | ryna
<adamonline45> Pelo: Thank you
<ubotu> ryna: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ryna> h1st0, k sorry
<Pelo> !who | cythrawll
<ubotu> cythrawll: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mattbot> In the linux file structure, where would one put a script?
<Tech-Mike> jrib - will i get this prob again if i sudo an app
<froggy__> and lease copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<LjL> mattbot: /usr/local/bin most likely
<cythrawll> Pelo, apologies
<IndyGunFreak> froggy__: are you using gutsy?
<SavageOne> hey guys
<Pelo> cythrawll, I probabaly just missed half of wht you said that is all
<SavageOne> I'm having trouble w/ apt-get
<mattbot> LjL, wouldn't you just put a link to that script there?
<froggy__> v 7.1
<LjL> mattbot: normally no
<froggy__> is that gutsy?
 * emgent heya
<IndyGunFreak> froggy__: you didn't see this right above those insructions.....   You now have to configure xorg to use your graphic card. The aticonfig tool, provided with the driver, will do that for you (aticonfig does not seem to work for Gutsy Gibbons):
<smooker_> hey , what happens if i install xubuntu-desktop at the existing ubuntu with synaptic ?
<Pelo> SavageOne, better question please
<cythrawll> Pelo, all I said was that I don't need it, but the person who uses the laptop will
<LjL> mattbot: of course you can just keep the script inside your home if only you need to use it
<robdig> SavageOne: what is it doing (or not)?
<cythrawll> Pelo, the screen goes blank for more than a few seconds and she'll think it's broke
<kelsin> smooker_: you get the xubuntu packages added and the option to go into a xfce session from the login screen
<kelsin> smooker_: nothing bad
<IndyGunFreak> froggy__: 7.10= Gutsy
<theblock> is there a driver for nvidia geforce4 tv out?
<mikeooo> is there a guide for installing the newest intel gma965 x3100 graphics drivers?
<Pelo> smooker_,  your menu will have more option and you'll have the choice to boot xcfe from the login screen
<SavageOne> I'm reading instructions for installing lcdproc, so basicallt I'm trying "sudo apt-get install lcdproc" which is what every set of instructions I've found says to do, and it's basically saying the package doesn't exist....  also if I do a "sudo apt-cache search lcdproc" it finds nothing
<cythrawll> Pelo, and we are talking a few minutes until the login screen appears
<IndyGunFreak> theblock: i think so... not 100% sue though.
<theblock> cuz i cant find any
<SavageOne> so that would lead me to believe the package doesn't exist, but everyone's saying it doesn't.  I tried "sudo apt-get update" but it goes really quick
<Pelo> cythrawll, what did you do to get it this away ?
<crdlb> mikeooo: that's not necessary or recommended
<smooker_> mm i thout its installing other os :P
<SavageOne> maybe my apt-get database is old or whatever but I don't know any other way of udating it other then that
<crdlb> mikeooo: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robdig> SavageOne: go to system->administration->software sources and make sure that all of the repos are checked
<froggy__> what does "You now have to configure xorg to use your graphic card. The aticonfig tool, provided with the driver, will do that for you (aticonfig does not seem to work for Gutsy Gibbons):" mean???????
<Pelo> SavageOne, check in synaptic enable multiverse and backport , and try again
<SavageOne> robdig: I'm working from command line
<LjL> it's in universe actually
<IndyGunFreak> froggy__: its self explanatory, aticonfig doesn't work with gutsy, what part of it do you not understand?
<SavageOne> via putty
<SavageOne> ssh
<Tech-Mike> jrib - in the console after running 'gnome-session-properties' and adding awn...i get 'could not save /home/tech-mike/.config/autostart/avant-window-navigator.desktop file'
<smooker_> brb all
<cythrawll> Pelo, install ubuntu
<mattbot> LjL, Let me define my question a little better. I have a 4 File ruby script that I wrote for a school project. I want to put a folder with those 4 files somewhere and then link to the main file in /usr/bin. Where would I put the source?
<Pelo> cythrawll, that is all you did ?
<LjL> SavageOne: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment universe (in gutsy, gutsy-updates and gutsy-security), then sudo apt-get update
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at Pelo's disbelief
<cythrawll> Pelo, the live cd worked fine, after boot after initial install it has been broke
<froggy__> so how do I install 3d graphics and rendering??
<Pelo> cythrawll,  what's this machine like ? cpu  mem , etc ?
<robdig> SavageOne: then edit /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure the repos are un-commented
<SavageOne> ahhh Ljl thanks!
<storywarden> does anyone know the command to change the mac(hardware) address of your pc's NIC?
<matt__> i recently[just now] dist-upgraded my machine to hardy hebron
<Pelo> froggy__, did you check the forum on this ?
<IndyGunFreak> froggy__: that i really don't know.
<kelsin> mattbot: normall you put all ruby class files in the ruby library directories (don't know where those are atm) then put a file that runs the program (shell script, or simple ruby script that starts some classes) in /usr/local/bin
 * robdig thinks LjL has fast fingers :)
<Benalex> storywarden: I think this is in the hardware itself and cannot be changed
<digitori> how does froggy configure his ati if aticonfig doesnt work
<kelsin> mattbot: and you should use /usr/local/bin not /usr/bin to not clash with anything from apt by accident
<mikeooo> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46649/
<LjL> mattbot: leave /usr/bin alone, you're not supposed to touch that. you could put the "executable" script in /usr/local/bin, and the "library" scripts in /usr/local/lib. if that's the way they're modularized.
<cythrawll> Pelo, it's an old pos, Pentium 4 2.4 GHZ, memory is 337504 kb
<doseryder> hello, anyone here using gtkpod with ipod nano (the latest version)
<IndyGunFreak> froggy__: i'd suggest an Nvidia card, driver takes all of about 5min
<skyfalcon866> whats recovering jorunal mean
<froggy__> how do you check a forum???
<cythrawll> Pelo, it's a dell inspiron 1100 laptop
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<worthawholebean> Help! I'm trapped in 1152x864!
<matt__> my nvidia restricted module based Xconfig is crashing
<SavageOne> Ljl:  I think I found the problem, my sources.list file has only one line in it that reads:  deb file:/usr/pluto/deb-cache/ ./
<mattbot> thank you LjL and kelsin
<IndyGunFreak> froggy__: http://www.ubuntuforums.com and there's a search button
<SavageOne> this is a kubuntu install from the linuxmce dvd
<Pelo> cythrawll,  get the alternate install cd,  it is usualy kinder during the install process , if something went wrong it wont, with that one
<froggy__> what should I search for?
<LjL> SavageOne: then you're using a local mirror for your APT... are you that system's administrator? did you install it?
<SavageOne> that explains why but that's ridiculous I dunno what should be in there on a normal system atm
<Tech-Mike> jrib ... ?
<IndyGunFreak> froggy__: sorry, i can't really hold your hand and teach you how to search.
<worthawholebean> I've got a radeon x1600 with the fglrx driver, but I can't change my resolution.
<h1st0> appdb ryna, ryna Read the private message from ubotu.
<tarelerulz> I am have a problem getting my wireless card working  and my lan port seem to have the same problem .   they both seem to time out on web pages.  The wireless I have been working on for day so I am lost as to what I need to do ,but the wirless  I would like to know way it is slow.
<IndyGunFreak> i would suggest, ATI Gutsy Gibbon (cardmodel) problem..
<crdlb> mikeooo: ok you're missing a few lines, so do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cythrawll> Pelo, reinstallation is kinda wanted to avoid... I can't just configure some option in grub?
<SavageOne> naw I'm not the admin it's just a box I'm using for home media, testing this linuxmce stuff out
<froggy__> thanks
<mikeooo> should i manually select the intel driver?
<SavageOne> so basically by default it's neutered not to see the normal ubuntu stuff
<SavageOne> how do I get it to actually be searching packages hehe
<mikeooo> and i have to kill x before i do that right?
<Pelo> cythrawll, not sure , when the coomp is booted , does it work properly ?
<kelsin> mattbot: in ruby the $: variable stores the load path and it look slike ruby looks in /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8 if you're on gutsy
<cythrawll> Pelo, coomp?
<Benalex> cythrawll: What is it with grub?
<LjL> SavageOne, the guy who installed it put some sort of local APT repository on it... if it's got a working internet connection, you can just replace the sources.list with a standard one
<LjL> !easysource > SavageOne    (SavageOne, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> cythrawll, computer
<Towerblock> does anyone have time to give a noob some   pointers on how to get sound working on an HP 9000 series laptop under gutsy?
<Pelo> cythrawll, can you pastebing your /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?
<cythrawll> Benalex, I don't get the grub menu or the ubuntu load status screen.... everything is blank until the login screen appears
<SavageOne> thanks!
<mattbot> thanks again kelsin
<bazhang_> !sound | Towerblock
<ubotu> Towerblock: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> !sound > Towerblock check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<doseryder>  hello, anyone here using gtkpod with ipod nano (the latest version)?
<cythrawll> Pelo... uhhh, hold on...
<doseryder> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.10-2 (gutsy), package size 695 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<SavageOne> how can I figure out which version of ubuntu I'm running
<SavageOne> without x
<LjL> !version > SavageOne    (SavageOne, see the private message from Ubotu)
<h1st0> SavageOne: cat /etc/ver
<Benalex> cythrawll: well this is kinda weird, but as a first step... sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove quite from ubuntu kernel line
<h1st0> SavageOne: cat /etc/issue
<htmldotcom> the perl scripting is really nice.
<Towerblock> hi ubotu alsa is selected ive been reading most of those threads all day
<Pelo> !ubotu | Towerblock
<jcsteele> after doing a manual configuration of my wireless settings, i can't get network-manager to work anymore for selecting wireless.
<ubotu> Towerblock: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cythrawll> Benalex, sure hold on let me try that
<IndyGunFreak> Towerblock: whats your sound device?
<doseryder> !ubotu gtkpod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msgthebot > doseryder    (doseryder, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Benalex> cythrawll: this will remove the splash so you can see whats behind... and check if splash keyword is at the end of the line
<SavageOne> thanks guys
<jcsteele> anyone know how i can get the "enable roaming" option to appear in the manual configuration screen for my wireless device?
<SavageOne> worked like a charm
<nalpha> Anyone knows this error ??? PDOException' with message 'SQLSTATE[28000] [1045] Access denied for user 'calemeam'@'localhost' (using password: YES) ??? Please somebody say something to me
<cythrawll> Benalex, do I need to do anything after editing the file?
<Benalex> yes, save then reboot
<mikeooo> crdlb: that didn't fix anything
<mikeooo> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<IndyGunFreak> Towerblock: what sound device do you have?
<Pelo> Gnight folks
<kelsin> nalpha: whatever software you're using is failing to connect to mysql due to access restrictions
<mikeooo> how do i enable direct rendering on intel gma965 x3100
<Benalex> jcsteele: click system>>administrator>>Network, and select your wireless connection click properties and check the box "enable roaming"
<adamonline45> Can anyone help me out? If I do iwconfig, I can see my wlan0.  If I do ifup wlan0, it says 'ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0'.  What can I doooo?
<sexcopter> hi, i have a question. now that we have an actual choice, would you choose using ntfs over fat for a partition to be used by ubuntu and windows, or stick to the good old fat?
<Towerblock> sorry indy u still there?
<Tech-Mike> jrib - u there man?
<LjL> sexcopter: i'd use ext3 :)
<kelsin> adamonline45: do you have wlan0 config lines in /etc/network/interfaces?
<sexcopter> LjL, and how would you use that in windows?
<Towerblock> my sound card is Intel Corporation 82801H
<DM|> conky is starting to piss me off lol.. it FLICKERS when compiz is on. no matter what i do ( not conky itself ) but makes compiz windows flicker where the conky lies beneth.
<Benalex> sexcopter: I suggest NTFS... more secure than fat
<riotkittie> sexcopter: i can't imagine wanting to use fat over ntfs in such a situation. although...
<LjL> sexcopter: plenty of ways, just google "ext2 windows" and "ext3 windows" (ext2 drivers work, as well).
<LjL> !ext3 > sexcopter    (sexcopter, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tonyyarusso> sexcopter: I use NTFS for the Windows system itself, but put all user data on ext3.
<htmldotcom> I have some problems with gdm, can someone help?
<sexcopter> basically, i have a fat partition from ye olde times, and just wondering if it's worth changing it to ntfs
<adamonline45> kelsin: no, but I don't have eht0 in there either, and it works fine.  Do you know the syntax of what I should add?
<riotkittie> htmldotcom: tell us your problems, and find out, buddy.
<htmldotcom> I tried installing, but its the newest version of gdm.
<Benalex> sexcopter: you can use ext3(linux files system) with windows using Ext2IFS utility , but it is not working 100%
<htmldotcom> Well I tried installing KDE alongside with gnome by typing "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and it installed, but after that, gdm wont load
<tonyyarusso> Benalex: what doesn't work about it for you?
<kelsin> adamonline45: from the command line you should be able to just do "iwconfig wlan0 essid BLAH" then "dhclient wlan0" to bring it up as well, if you need examples for /etc/network/interfaces you can check out "man interfaces"
<sexcopter> Benalex: I've also heard that that software isn't 100% safe with data
<mikeooo> anyone know how to fix this?
<DM|> mikeooo: fix what
<adamonline45> kelsin: Do you know how I'd find the essid number?
<riotkittie> htmldotcom: does kdm load?  does sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  not bring it up?
<mikeooo> mike@mike-linux-laptop:~$ glxinfo | grep direct direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect mike@mike-linux-laptop:~$ grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log(==) AIGLX enabled (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<htmldotcom> I didnt try loading kdm.
<Benalex> sexcopter: No it is safe... but sometimes you won't be able to delete some files and have to reboot to linux to delete them , which of course may be forgotten and may get you in trouble ;)
<kelsin> adamonline45: if you don't knwo the essid of the wireless router you're trying to connect to then there's a big problem
<DM|> mikeooo ATI?
<mikeooo> intel x3100 graphics
<mikeooo> gma965
<cythrawll> Benalex, no dice
<DM|> mikeooo have you installed the driver?
<mikeooo> i thought it was included
<kelsin> adamonline45: you can type "iwlist wlan0 scan" to scan for newarby access points
<Benalex> cythrawll: paste ur menu.lst in private please
<mikeooo> if it isn't where can i find it and install it
<mikeooo> running .22
<htmldotcom> So you think I should try to run kdm?
<mikeooo> .22-14
<DM|> mikeooo for 3d? im not sure. should be in synaptic if that, but i dont know anything about intel gfx :( sorry
<mikeooo> supposed to be supported by the kernel since .22
<riotkittie> idunno. oh my kitchen is on fire. sorry. got to go.
<htmldotcom> gdm definitely does not start. It just gives me a busy symbol that I can move around.
<Benalex> sexcopter: what size is that fat partition?
<htmldotcom> oh, dont call his partiton fat. :D
<sexcopter> Benalex: it's currently 40gig, but i might be growing it by 15 or so some time soon
<Benalex> htmldotcom: LoL...
<htmldotcom> :p
<Benalex> sexcopter: 40gigs partition???
<mikeooo> xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<Benalex> sexcopter: formated in FAT???... I don't think so
<mikeooo> so how do i enable direct rendering
<thedefender> how do i delete a load sequance
<mikeooo> the driver intel is being used too in xorg.conf
<sexcopter> Benalex: how come not?
<Thorsten12> bye for now all
<smooker_> someone pls help, im trying to install alsa drivers but after i run ./configure i got error "
<smooker_> "The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist."
<Benalex> sexcopter: well I can't recall what max size FAT fs could be... but I doubt it is 40 (forty gigs)
<kelsin> Benalex: it can be much bigger since I assume sexcopter would be using FAT32
<htmldotcom> lol sexcopter
<sexcopter> oh yeah, this is vfat/fat32, i'm fairly sure
<adamonline45> kelsin: Alright, I got my essid.  When I try to connect to is using iwconfig wlan0 essid the_essid, it says nothing, and naturally dhclient fails.
<alyxander> question
<alyxander> how do i fix
<alyxander> The 'Manual' browser command has been chosen, but no command has been set.
<alyxander> in pigin
<kelsin> adamonline45: does it list an access point with essid when you just run "iwconfig" now?
<digitori> fat 32 can be up to about 8 terrabytes
<kelsin> adamonline45: and also what error with dhclient, just timeing out?
<htmldotcom> anybody know how to solve a problem where gdm isnt loading? (im reasking, lol)
<Benalex> sexcopter: anyway... since it is 40 gigs, move to NTFS... for more security and better space utilization
<corruptionoflulz> condon: devede worked alright?
<digitori> 8 terrabytes using cluster size 0f 32 KB
<tds5016> anyone here manage to get wow to work with wine?
<sexcopter> Benalex: okie doke, i'll see to it
<sexcopter> thanks for all your help guys
<kelsin> tds5016: what errors are you getting?
<adamonline45> kelsin: Yeah, the dhclient just gets no dhcp offers.  iwconfig still says 'ESSID off/any', and access point is 'not-associated'...
<h1st0> tds5016: many people have
<Tech-Mike> can someone help: even after doing 'sudo chown $USER: ~/.config' i cannot change startup options (gnome-session-properties)
<h1st0> !appdb > tds5016, tds5016 Read the private message from ubotu.
<digitori> wow? windows Viruses Intruders Spyware Trojans Adware wow?
<alyxander> anyone
<zdh> tds5016: google is your friend, or try the ubuntu forums, think there is atleast a thousand threads about that matter
<kelsin> adamonline45: if the iwconfig commdn doesn't set the essid then I have no ideas, don't have a lot of exp with it since I use network manager 95% of the time
<tds5016> yeah. I've tried to install it. for some reason it breaks. I'm going to start reinstalling.
<h1st0> Tech-Mike: sudo chown $user:$group ~/.config
<adamonline45> kelsin: alright, thanks anyway :)
<Benalex> sexcopter: anytime :)
<kelsin> tds5016: if you can copy from a windows drive
<digitori> world of warcraft
<sexcopter> one last question, i see there's this ext2ifs software, but is there software out there that can mount ext3 as ext3 and not ext2?
<h1st0> tds5016: just follow the directions from appdb read the pm from ubotu
<Tech-Mike> didnt work
<h1st0> Tech-Mike: does the user own the file?
<h1st0> Tech-Mike: ls -l
<Tech-Mike> ls -l
<Tech-Mike> oops
<digitori> tds5016: you may wanna look here for wo with wine http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<Tech-Mike> sudo chown $user:$group ~/.config
<Tech-Mike> oops again
<tarelerulz> Have any of you installed Ubuntu  7.10 on HP Pavillion dv6000 ? If so I would love to know how they got the wireless card working if it was broadcom .
<h1st0> Tech-Mike: wlel not $user but yoru usersname
<digitori> tds5016:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Tech-Mike> -rw-r--r--  1 tech-mike tech-mike  189 2007-11-29 19:38 autostart
<h1st0> Tech-Mike: yeah
<kelsin> tds5016: the past couple times I've installed it, the process has been copy the program files folder from a windows install, install wine from ubuntu repos, then run wine wow.exe with no issues, when you go searching for help check dates cause wine has improved a lot since the first wow on linux tutorials
<h1st0> Tech-Mike: You should be able to edit that file
<astro76> tarelerulz, which broadcomm do you have in there?
<Benalex> sexcopter: it depends on your patience while searching google... my patience led me to Ext2IFS... go ahead and light me :)
<mikeooo> anyone here using x3100 integrated graphics?
<Tech-Mike> well gnome-session-properties sez i cant
<digitori> nope
<h1st0> Stupid PC speaker isn't working.  hrm :(
<mikeooo> still no direct rendering
<Tech-Mike> and it doesnt save my changes
<mikeooo> this sucks
<h1st0> Is there a module for pc speaker?
<htmldotcom> tarelerul: I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 on HP Pavilion dv5000, and I can't get the wireless card to work, with tons of tweaking with ndiswrapper and everthing
<zdh> h1st0: i think it depends on your soundcard
<tarelerulz> Astro76 , I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) so says lspci
<smooker_> someone pls help, im trying to install alsa drivers but after i run ./configure i got error ""The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist."
<sexcopter> Benalex: hehe, i'm more inclined to just do the easy thing and use ntfs :s
<Benalex> I recommended it from the first place :)
<h1st0> zdh: yeah its loading a module but its not working.
<h1st0> I'll have to reboot and see if this computer even beeps
<kelsin> smooker_: is your sound card not included in the ubuntu alsa packages?
<mattwoodyard> where is the failsafe xconfig configured?
<smooker_> it was working after i installed ubuntu but now it doesnt work
<Benalex> sexcopter: before ntfs-3g Fat was prefered... but now you can read/write to NTFS under ubuntu... so why not?
<sexcopter> Benalex: indeed
<digitori> mikeooo: isnt there anytyhing in the ubuntu forums about your graphics card?
<smooker_> i know my sound card is nVidia MCP61 HDA, and its supported by Alsa drivers..
<kelsin> the error you're getting is because you don't have the kernel headers installed, I would advise trying to solve the problem without installing alsa from source, that will most likely lead to further issues
<mikeooo> yeah but other people have direct rendering enabled by default
<tarelerulz> So any one have a Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) wirelcard ?
<htmldotcom> I can't get gdm to load, this is my error message: firmware_helper[4246]: main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:06:02.0' with driver '(unknown)'
<mikeooo> and it isn't on mine for some reason
<htmldotcom> [    54.000000] bcm43xx: Error MicroCode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<tumbleweed__> hi! :)
<smooker_> how do i get the kernel headers ?
<secret> people know how use vulnerabilites of an apache 2.0 server wich have port 21/80/443 open ? msg me
<h1st0> smooker_: install the kernel headers package
<digitori> mikeooo: how did they manage to have direct rendering enalbled by default?
<kelsin> smooker_: sudo aptitude install linux-headers
<mikeooo> support for it is included
<mikeooo> its supposed to work by default
<h1st0> digitori: its not an ati or nvidia card
<mikeooo> but mine doesnt
<digitori> yeah i know its intel
<tumbleweed__> I have a couple of problems. First off, when I boot up with my External drive plugged in, I get GRUB error 15 error, it has a single ext3 partition, and I believe the bootable flag is off, any help?
<htmldotcom> identify xonybubba
<htmldotcom> :o
<Benalex> tumbleweed__: it says error 15 and describes it... :)
<smooker_> after i install them. do i have to reboot ?
<tumbleweed__> it doesn't
<tumbleweed__> just says GRUB: Error 15
<digitori> mikeooo:  tried this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tumbleweed__> when it had an ntfs partition on it, I got error 17
<kelsin> smooker_: no, since you don't know any of this stuff I assure you that installing alsa from source will only lead to more headaches
<skyfalcon866> +
<nDevastator> anyone know of something that opens docx files ?
<htmldotcom> identify podisc66
<tumbleweed__> I believe this is because it is trying to boot off of my external drive instead of my internal drive, which is the drive that actually has ubuntu on it.
<htmldotcom> i really suck at this nicserv stuff dont I.
<smooker_> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 51 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<smooker_> continue ?
<digitori> nDevastator: someone mentioned that they can be unpacked in ubuntu...but as for running whats in them I dunno
<Ashfire908> how do i set where crontab emails are sent?
<Tech-Mike> i keep getting a 'could not save /home/tech-mike/.config/autostart/example.desktop file'  and autostart isnt a folder/directory its a file
<nDevastator> digitori yea they open in the package manager
<secret> I had a couple of security courses in my computer engeniering program and I want to try some things
<mikeooo> still broken and my battery is about to die
<htmldotcom> firmware_helper[4246]: main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:06:02.0' with driver '(unknown)'
<mikeooo> figured i would be able to fix this in 3 hours
<htmldotcom> [    54.000000] bcm43xx: Error MicroCode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<mikeooo> guess i was wrong
<tumbleweed__> secret : I don't think this is the place to ask about that :P
<Tech-Mike> anybody?
<Tech-Mike> anybody?
<Tech-Mike> anybody?
<digitori> My solution is to find every program that i can that takes me further from Microsoft
<Tech-Mike> i keep getting a 'could not save /home/tech-mike/.config/autostart/example.desktop file'  and autostart isnt a folder/directory its a file
<Tech-Mike> oops, sorry for the repeat
<tumbleweed__> digitori : you want to open docx files?
<htmldotcom> me too
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<digitori> tumbleweed no NDevastator does
<tumbleweed__> one sec, I believe I found something that could a while ago
<tumbleweed__> ok
<digitori> cool
<Ashfire908> Tech-Mike, i've been getting that recently
<nadis> why it is so quiet today?
<Tech-Mike> ashfire908 any ideas?
<digitori> nDevastator did you get that? tumbleweed may have a solution for you
<Pir8> Anyone here familiar with virtulabox?
<fuzz> yeah
<htmldotcom> yea
<Thorsten11> yeah
<Ashfire908> Tech-Mike, nope. if you find a fix tell me :)
<mavric200> vb yes
<mavric200> works great
<Pir8> Is there anyway for me to have Virtualbox get an ip address from the router?
<tumbleweed__> nDevastator : I think this is what you want http://odf-converter.sourceforge.net/blog/
<israel>  /server irc.irchighway.net
<fuzz> set it up as nat
<fuzz> and it should work
<nalpha> Anyone can look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46650/" and tell me what's the problem is
<tumbleweed__> it should convert docx documents to something openoffice can read
<Pir8> I do have it setup as a NAT for the Windows HOST OS
<Pir8> but it always gets a 10.0.x.x. address
<fuzz> inside windows it should just grab it from DHCP
<tumbleweed__> tell me if that's not the right thing, nDevastator
<fuzz> i had to do some crazy stuff when i set mine up
<tumbleweed__> doh
<Ashfire908> how do i set where crontab emails are sent?
<fuzz> lemme see if i can find it
<tumbleweed__> that's for office
<tumbleweed__> one sec
<smooker_> whats the other way to install Alsa ?
<Pir8> fuzz much appreciated!
<digitori> well goodnight goodmorning or happy lunch time depending on where you are...its 2.40 am here im off to bed
<smooker_> Alsa*
<tumbleweed__> nDevastator : here it is! http://thedailyblahblah.wordpress.com/2007/07/20/odf-docx-in-openoffice/
<kelsin> nalpha: I would suggest contacting the CalemEAM support channels for that
<htmldotcom> Someone help please, I get this error message when I try to start ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46651/
<smooker_> huh 4.41 AM and my sound stil doesnt work :(
<Baumer> I just installed ubuntu... and its doing the hardware beep when ever I backspace to far... etc... how do I turn that off
<nDevastator> tumbleweed__ sounds like it excellent thanks ill check it out
<tumbleweed__> no problem
<Pir8> ok weird, my audio just stopped working :(
<htmldotcom> Baumer: turn "system beep" volume to mute
<tumbleweed__> htmldotcom : is your wireless internet working?
<astro76> Baumer, System > Preferences > Sound
<Tech-Mike> does /home/user/.config/autostart need to be a folder/directory or is it supposed to be a file?
<astro76> Baumer, you can disable it in System Beep tab
<Ashfire908> Tech-Mike, actually i think i get an error about that i can't open it
<htmldotcom> No tumbleweed__, my wireless internet never worked with ubuntu
<rafal> how to set LCD refresh rate
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<tumbleweed__> ok
<htmldotcom> why?
<tumbleweed__> htmldotcom : that's just saying it can't load the hacked firmware for your wireless card
<tumbleweed__> I have the same one
<tumbleweed__> want me to tell you how to fix it?
<Baumer> Thank you
<htmldotcom> oh. thanks. I guess its not the right error.
<htmldotcom> sure, id appreciate it.
<nalpha> kelsin : okey thanx.. i try
<Tech-Mike> ashfire908 i get '** (gnome-session-properties:6169): WARNING **: Could not save /home/tech-mike/.config/autostart/bluetooth-applet.desktop file
<DM|> Anyone know of a good and easy to configure music streamer "server" type of program
<brdx> hello, can gparted resize a ntfs partition without losing any data?
<Baumer> Ubuntu is pretty amazing... graphics... wireless card all work right out of the installation
<kelsin> Ashfire908: you should be able to place a .forward file in the root home dir (/root/.forward) with an email in it, and root's cron email will go there, you can do the same for your user for your cron jobs
<tumbleweed__> htmldotcom : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<Baumer> i'm impressed
<Ashfire908> Tech-Mike, i DON'T know the answer.
<htmldotcom> thanx~
<theblock> anyone got geforce4 tv out to work w/ svideo to tv?
<tumbleweed__> that's how I got mine working
<tumbleweed__> np
<scottybea> hello
<kimberly> does anyone know how I would burn mp3's with serpentine?
<cornell> Howdy...  I'm trying to setup an ldap server that my workstations (linux and windows) and samba can use for authentication...  I'm using openLDAP.  I can't seem to get a handle on just what I have to do to create a user.  I find lots of documents discussing the nuts and bolts of ldap, about attributes and values, and nothing that says that a user is set up this way, with these attributes.  I've installed phpldapadmin, which seems to b
<transience> hey, i'm tyring to install beryl on ubuntu gutsy gibbon, but i can't find a good set of directions on it. can anyone help?
<Tech-Mike> ashfire908 i figured that when u told me to let u kniow if i find a fix
<mavric200> kimberly: most burning aps burn mp3's as data
<Pir8> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<tumbleweed__> I have a couple of problems. First off, when I boot up with my External drive plugged in, I get GRUB error 15 error, it has a single ext3 partition, and I believe the bootable flag is off, any help?
<Ashfire908> kelsin: so like "echo me@annoymewithcron.jobs > ~/.forward"?
<cornell> Sorry about that... never mind....   technical screw up... problem between keyboard and chair ;-)
<rafal> help, how to set LCD refresh rate?
<kelsin> transience: compiz fusion is installed on gutsy by default, you can try to turn visual effects on (and maybe start debugging after) in the Appearence menu
<scottybea> hello, I try to edit my .bash_profile but any changes i put in there do not work
<kelsin> Ashfire908: yeah
<Ashfire908> kelsin, k
<kimberly> mavric200, I get "Converting audio files failed."
<Tech-Mike> anybody else in this channel know howto fix /home/user/.config/autostart (gnome-session-properties) prob?
<kimberly> so it obviously is trying to convert the files
<mavric200> kimberly: try k3b
<nDevastator> tumbleweed__ http://www.sigmundvoid.com/?p=81 this is what i wanted i think
<transience> is compiz fuzion the same as beryl?
<kimberly> what the heck is the point of serpentine then?
<kelsin> transience: beryl merged into the compiz fusion project
<tumbleweed__> yup
<vn> beryl and compiz fusioned to become compiz-fusion
<tumbleweed__> that's the one
 * mavric200 has never used serpentine
<kimberly> serpentine is possibly the biggest piece of crap I have seen
<brdx> hello, can gparted resize a ntfs partition without losing any data?
<kimberly> ubuntu != easy
<tumbleweed__> I read about it a while ago, but never used it, so you'll have to excuse me ;)
<h1st0> my tty1 locked up is there a way to get it back?
<scguy318> brdx: yes, but make sure to backup
<kelsin> scottybea: what changes aren't happening? also just to double check are you closing your term and opening it again after saving .bash_profile?
<mavric200> kimberly go on to repos and get k3b
<brdx> thanks, scguy318
<Pir8> yes k3b is great for burning anything and everything.
<h1st0> Its not even showing that i'm logged in on it via who.  Just not sure how to restart it?
<tumbleweed__> stupid custom kernel is taking ages to build
<scottybea> well i added some simple alias's and there not working
<kelsin> scottybea: to clarify, you did close and open the terminal again correct? Can you paste you .bash_profile in pastebin?
<kelsin> !pastebin | scottybea
<ubotu> scottybea: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pir8> so is there a way to reload audio drivers somehow? any ideas on how I can troubleshoot my audio not working all of a sudden? The alternative is to restart.
<h1st0> Pir8: you could reload the module
<fuzz> restart your computer and it'll probably work
<kelsin> Pir8: you can check system logs in /var/log and dmesg
<h1st0> Pir8: or make sure stuff isn't muted with alsamixer
<scottybea> pastebin ?
<Pollman> I'm having trouble getting the Nvidia drivers enabled on my usb flash drive gutsy installation
<kelsin> scottybea: ubotu (the bot) just explained it to you
<Pir8> fuzz yes mostly that is the case, but its odd why it does so sometimes
<scottybea> lol yea i know but how do i do it
<Pollman> Does anyone have a bootable  flash drive installation of gutsy?
<kelsin> scottybea: I would suggest clicking on the link, pasting the contents of your .bash_profile into the text window then clicking ok then pasteing the link to me in the channel here
<scottybea> also kelsin can we have our own chat window?
<scottybea> alright
<h1st0> Pollman: what sort of trouble are you having?
<kelsin> scottybea: no
<kelsin> !pm | scottybea
<ubotu> scottybea: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Tech-Mike> ashfire908 i found a fix
<smooker_> is it possible to load default audio settings which come with the cd ?
<tumbleweed__> Pir8 : try ctrl+alt+backspace instead of restarting, it just restarts X, and may solve your problem, if not, you'll have to restart
<Pir8> tumbleweed__,  indeed and I am trying to avoid having to do that too :)
<tumbleweed__> heh
<Pollman> h1ist0 I go to the desktop effects window and set them to full which enables them
<tumbleweed__> well, if you do ctrl+alt+backspace, and it really IS your audio drivers, the sound still won't work, so try it and see
<Tech-Mike> ashfire908 rm ~/.config/autostart   ...then   mkdir ~/.config/autostart
<tumbleweed__> that way we know what the problem is
<Pollman> But I need to restart, and after I do that but it asks me to restart again
<Tech-Mike> ashfire908 it saved changes anyway - ima restart now to do a full test brb
<wease|> kill -9
<wease|> teehee
<htmldotcom> I have a problem with Beryl and Ubuntu Desktop Effects, whenever I try to enable them, my screen just goes white and I can't see anything. Then I have to guess at where the box is to turn it off and do it without seeing anything. Anyone know what my problem it is?
<scottybea> alright i pressed paste now what?
<kelsin> scottybea: paste the link in here so I can see your .bash_profile
<tumbleweed__> htmldotcom : don't use desktop effects?\
 * tumbleweed__ shrugs
<Pollman> hist0, do you have a usb flash drive installation working?
<scottybea> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46652/
<scottybea> like that?
<pianoboy3333> anybody know a program like photobooth for ubuntu?
<dark_ninja> htmldotcom: what type of card do you have?
<kelsin> scottybea: yes
<htmldotcom> tumbleweed__: I like them? lol
<bthornton> I've got two Gutsy machines networked via gigabit ethernet and I just tried copying large files between them.  As I was transferring, I popped open System Monitor to view the transfer rate.  I got about an average of 8.0 MB/s on the transfer.  Any ideas what the problem is?  I doubt if gigabit ethernet is suppsoed to be this slow...
<wease|> pianoboy...its called gimp...learn it lobe it
<wease|> *love
<bthornton> oops... I should mention that this is a Samba transfer
<bthornton> performed via Nautilus
<htmldotcom> dark_ninja: I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M graphics card, and my configuration is the default for Ubuntu 7.04
<htmldotcom> I didnt install any extra drivers, I mean
<tumbleweed__> you might wanna install 'em then
<tumbleweed__> and upgrade to 7.10
<Pollman> Does anyone have a flash drive installation of gutsy?
<scottybea> so what do you think?
<wease|> tumbleweed, i concur
<kelsin> scottybea: those aliases are fine, so after you saved the file did you open up a new terminal? so that bash loads in the new changes?
<zdh> bthornton: try nfs or maybe an ftp insteed
<Kornholijo> is it possible to use netboot thru wifi?
<mavric200> funny how a older ver of ubuntu(6.06) my sound card works fine, but on the two newer versions it doesnt
<htmldotcom> theres a restricted driver called ATI-3D or something, and its disabled by default, but I dont want to enable it because it might screw me up?
<tumbleweed__> Kornholijo : no
<Kornholijo> tumbleweed__: why
<Tech-Mike> ashfire908 it worked
<scottybea> yea i did
<Ashfire908> Tech-Mike, k
<tumbleweed__> I'm not sure on the specifics
<scottybea> i actualy logged out and back in
<h1st0> Anyone know how I can trouble shoot why my PC speaker isn't working in ubuntu?
<tumbleweed__> I just know you're not able to
<Kornholijo> what from?
<wease|> 7.04 is not long support. 7.10 has more added
<htmldotcom> I would get extra drivers, but I dont know anything about them.
<tumbleweed__> I've tried :P
<kelsin> bthornton: if it's two gutsy machines use scp on the command line, so you can transfer just with ssh
<wease|> if you want long term, downgrade to 6.06
<tumbleweed__> very few BIOSes support it, if any
<bthornton> I should note that this is not a pure gigabit network--there are 100 Mbps devices hooked into the gigabit switch.  This won't down-throttle everything down to 100 Mbit, will it?
<dark_ninja> htmldotcom: you can use synaptic to get the fglrx drivers
<kelsin> bthornton: no
<dark_ninja> they might help you
<h1st0> wease|: or wait for the next version of ubuntu is lts
<Kornholijo> tumbleweed__: pxe wifi?
<wease|> gigabyte has an awesome linux BIOS
<tumbleweed__> because there is little to no BIOS support for wifi itself
<wease|> very handy
<Pir8> well looks like ctrl+alt+backspace it is :(
<zdh> bthornton: ofc it will down-throttle it to 100mbit :p
<bthornton> kelsin: Doesn't that add in encrypt/decrypt overhead?
<Kornholijo> tumbleweed__: aah ok
<htmldotcom> fghrx? whats that?
<kelsin> bthornton: it should still give you close to gigabit, I would assume much less overhead than nautilus / samba
<scottybea> i also have a file named .bash_profile~ for some reason
<kimberly> anyone else here have problems with serpentine?
<vn> is ssh activated in gutsy by default?
<kelsin> bthornton: we get gigabit transfer rates with it at work all the time, so the overhead would not transfer slower than 8 :)
<Pollman> Does anyone have Gutsy installed on a flash drive with compiz-fusion enabled?
<pianoboy3333> anybody know a program like photobooth for ubuntu?
<h1st0> !anyone | kimberly
<ubotu> kimberly: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tumbleweed__> vn : I believe so
<kelsin> scottybea: that's due to emacs backup files, in a terminal can you type ". .bash_profile" from your home directory and see if the l alias is available?
<h1st0> Pollman: what issue are you having with the nvidia drivers on the flash drive?
<dark_ninja> they're ati's special linux drivers, though quite frankly right now you're better off either waiting for ati's drivers to get better or switching ot an intel or nvidia card
<h1st0> Pollman: you should just be able to boot the flash drive and use the restricted manager to install them.
<dark_ninja> ati + desktop effects = suck
<kimberly> h1st0, I did ask that and merely got the response use k3b. Now I am sure it is fine and good but k3b DOES NOT integrate with my ubuntu desktop
<tumbleweed__> pianoboy3333 : what is photobooth?
<Odd-rationale> Would someone mind going to http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads and checking if the i386 dirrect download link works? All I get is a blank page.
<Pollman> h1st0, It asks me to reboot after enabling them, but it doesn't enable them after, it just asks me to reboot again
<Ashfire908> bthornton, make sure that the two computer can read/write that fast. a computer can send/recicve data faster than it can read/write
<wease|> pianoboy needs to learn the strength of gimp
<Kornholijo> tumbleweed__: would it be possible netinst to go thru wifi?
<pianoboy3333> tumbleweed__: it's a program for macs that works with a web cam to take pics/video and you can also minipulate it
<tumbleweed__> ah
<tumbleweed__> yes
<tumbleweed__> cheese
<Ashfire908> bthornton, *can't
<tumbleweed__> sudo apt-get install cheese
<pianoboy3333> wease|: well, if you wanna do it in the program, gimp doesn't help
<h1st0> Pollman: hrm... maybe changes aren't being written prior to the drive being unmounted?
<htmldotcom> I would switch cards, but a)I have a laptop so it would be a pain   b)I really want desktop effects.
<scottybea> it worked!
<kimberly> bleh, I am gonna just boot into windows. Something like burning mp3's to a cd should not require this much effort.
<tumbleweed__> Kornholijo : perhaps, I've never tried, but if your wifi card works out of the box you may be able to
<scottybea> but whydid i have to do that
<kelsin> kimberly: I would try brasero or gnome-baker then :)
<bthornton> Ashfire908: yeah I guess that's what I'm trying to figure out.  These are SATA drivers, however, so I didn't think they'd be THAT much of a bottleneck.
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: thats because its some silly javascript redirect: http://us-ca.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso is a real direct link
<Pollman> h1st0, I thought of that, but it saves the change like desktop backgrounds and other stuff
<h1st0> htmldotcom: what type of card do you have?
<scottybea> today
<astro76> scottybea, Ubuntu uses .profile not .bash_profile
<kelsin> scottybea: so for some reason your bash is not reading .bash_profile on startup
<Kornholijo> tumbleweed__: i got ipw2200bg  :P
<h1st0> Pollman: is / mabye read only? and /home isn't?
<htmldotcom> h1st0: ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<scottybea> so how do i fix it
<tumbleweed__> you can try and see, then
<kelsin> scottybea: there you go :) from astro76 lol put it in .profile
<h1st0> !ati > htmldotcom, htmldotcom Read the private message from ubotu.
<tumbleweed__> it's quite possible
<Kornholijo> ty
<scottybea> nice!
<scottybea> thank you all for your help
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: Thanks!
<kelsin> scottybea: and that's why we don't use private messages lol
<scottybea> iv been tryin at this for so long
<astro76> scottybea, no prob ;)
<Pollman> h1st0, / being the root of the drive?
<h1st0> scottybea: just cp .bash_profile .profile
<scottybea> lol ill try
<h1st0> Pollman: yeah like maybe the /home folders are the only ones that are writable.
<Ashfire908> bthornton, rsync is a very nice file copying program. you could try that.
<smooker_> OMG! i found the problem with my sound card!! when i boot, if i choose Ubuntu386 sound not work, if i choose Ubuntu (generic) sound works ! xD
<krammer> what does it take atleast 20 seconds to open the terminal any suggestions?
<htmldotcom> thx h1st0
<jimmygoon> Any MoBlock experts around?
<Pollman> h1st0, hm do you know where the nvidia restricted drivers are saved?
<smooker_> whats the difference between 386 and generic ?
<scottybea> it didnt work the cp move
<h1st0> Pollman: wel there are kernel modules that are installed but not sure where they are going.
<kelsin> scottybea: well I put all of my aliases in .bashrc so you can try that as well... my .bash_profile just loads .bashrc and .profile
<h1st0> smooker_: the optimization for cpu 386 version is kind of obsolete atm. as generic will work
<Pollman> h1st0, do you have gutsy running on a pendrive?
<astro76> smooker_, Ubuntu has been transitioning to everyone using generic
<dark_ninja> kernel modules for nvidia go to /lib/modules/-current kernel vers-
<htmldotcom> Pollman: I dont have now, but I have had ubuntu on a flash drive in the past, whats your question?
<scottybea> lets see what i have in .profile
<chimp> At the minute when i use my laptop and close the screen, it goes into some form of hibernate, however it does not come out of it, i just get a black screen when i open the laptop, how do i try to debug this?
<Pollman> htmldotcom, did you manage to get compiz or desktop fx working?
<smooker_> btw, i installed Kubuntu-desktop Xubuntu-Desktop and Edubuntu-Desktop from Synaptic, how do i swich between them ?
<h1st0> Pollman: I believe I installed fiesty to pen drive.
 * mavric200 is listening to Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth from Radio Free Colorado - Classic + Modern Rock Mix, 60's to today. Best Hi-Fi Sound on the Net! [Amarok]
<scottybea> so it loads .profile everytime the terminal is opened or when you log out?
<tumbleweed__> honestly, I wouldn't really use Ubuntu on a pendrive, it makes more sense to use Damn Small Linux or something akin to it
<h1st0> Pollman: but version shouldn't matter.  I have knopppix on a pen drive now.
<htmldotcom> Pollman: that stuff doesn't usually work to well with flash drives in my experience, if you did get the drivers right, it would be too slow
<Pollman> I'm using an old crappy computer at the moment that can't boot from usb so I'll have to do this tomorrow
<alyxander> ok question
<alyxander> pigin and ubuntu The 'Manual' browser command has been chosen, but no command has been set.
<alyxander> wtf
<dark_ninja> just type firefox
<tumbleweed__> Pollman : I suppose it
<Pollman> htmldotcom, why would it be slow if it was stored locally in the RAM
<tumbleweed__> err
<kelsin> scottybea: when bash starts up as a login shell it loads .profile, I would put your alias defs in .bashrc which is loads when it's started as an interactive shell
<alyxander> dark_ninja, me?
<tumbleweed__> Pollman : http://damnsmalllinux.org/
<dark_ninja> alyxander: yes
<krammer> what does it take atleast 20 seconds to open the terminal any suggestions?
<tumbleweed__> I'd suggest using that for a mobile OS rather than Ubuntu
<jimmygoon> Anyone know how to check what lists moblock is downloading?
<htmldotcom> yes Pollman, it will never be as fast as a hdd install from my experience, and Ive tried almost all pen drive distros
<alyxander> dark_ninja, i dont understand type firefox where
<scottybea> do i have to close all terminals i have open for the changes to take effect?
<kelsin> krammer: only terminal takes that long?
<rafal> how to set LCD refresh rate?
<kelsin> scottybea: no
<krammer> yes
<kelsin> scottybea: each terminal has it's own bash instance
<h1st0> rafal: in X?
<rafal> h1st0: yes
<scottybea> oh ic
<jimmygoon> mobile OS --- um, find an actual distro that is geared towards mobile devices
<Pollman> htmldotcom, obviously not as fast as hdd install but fast enough to be usable yes?
<htmldotcom> yea, look into DSL, but you wont be getting any nice desktop effects Pollman
<h1st0> rafal: can't you change in System > Preferences > Display?
<htmldotcom> I really dont think its practical Pollman, why cant you just do a hdd install?
<htmldotcom> Or do Wubi or something
<Pollman> htmldotcom, I want it to be portable
<justin_> hi, i am able to access the internet, but i am unable to access anything on my local network (such as my router) any suggestions?
<scottybea> Succes!
<scottybea> the .bashrc route worked
<smooker_> maybe stupid question but, where is the Control Panel in Ubuntu ?
<rafal> h1st0: not in kde
<htmldotcom> mmm. eh, its not really practical, unfortunately.
<dark_ninja> alyxander: there should be a box right below the place where you selected manual
<kelsin> justin_: when you say "access" anything, what do you mean, can't ping your other computers?
<h1st0> rafal: you may want to ask the people in #kubuntu they may no a better way.
<owh> During a text-only installation, the installer asks for network settings, how do I reconfigure my network with the same user interface? You used to be able to do dpkg-reconfigure etherconf, but that no longer works. Any suggestions - other than manually editing /etc/network/* ?
<justin_> ya, pinging my router returns host unreachable
<scottybea> thank you very much for your help
<rafal> thanks h1st0
<sainzeo> i'm getting a segmentation fault error when I attempt to open evolution, any help would be greatly appreciated!
<jimmygoon> portable? or mobile? portable - you can have ubuntu on a removable drive... sure... but if you want a frugal install then you want something like DSL... configured properly. Something RO and something volatile for files
<kelsin> justin_: I assume you're pinging your router with it's ip address?
<tumbleweed__> err
<tumbleweed__> portable
<justin_> kelsin: ya
<alyxander> dark_ninja, thats the eror msg that pops up
<Pollman> I guess I'll have to install on hdd, for the partitioning part of the install, when you partition it, if I choose a 160gb partition will it use that or the 340gb left over
<kelsin> scottybea: bashrc is the better place for that stuff. bash has a very complicated startup stuff. like I said before I make my .bash_profile load .bashrc (I think that was some some other distros default) and have been doing that for a while
<dark_ninja> right, i'm on windows so i can't help you
<dark_ninja> sorry
<h1st0> Pollman: what are you doing just copying the install to usb or something?
<tumbleweed__> the problem with ubuntu is that it isn't really meant to be run on more than one kind of computer with the same install, so I don't believe it does a modprobe every time it is booted
<scottybea> ah ic well i thank you i will get back to learning
<kelsin> justin_: does "route -n" list your router's up as the dateway for the destination "0.0.0.0"
<alyxander> dark_ninja, never mind i got it thanks man
<justin_> kelsin: yes
<Pollman> h1st0, I'm going to install it on my home computer, and have the pendrive for portability w/o the desktop fx
<h1st0> Pollman: you can tell it to install to the 160gb of free space if you want.  Or manually partition the drive.
<kelsin> justin_: If your router is configurable could it just be not responding to pings, what else doesn't work in the local network?
<Pollman> h1st0, also how long does it usually take to partition?
<h1st0> Pollman: the install gui has an option for manual partitioning
<h1st0> Pollman: few seconds
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<arooni-mobile> everytime i try to use that cool deskbar applet to search my /home directory..... i get no results... its like its not indexing my files....... can someone tell me how to fix?  thanks!
<justin_> i cant access it via http like i usually do either
<tumbleweed__> shouldn't take more than a minute to partition
<h1st0> Pollman: are you setting up dual boot on the home computer or just ubuntu
<justin_> i can using my laptop though
<dark_ninja> arooni-mobile: bug in tracker
<Pollman> h1st0, I chose a 160gb partition and clicked next, and it stayed at 0% for at least half an hour
<dark_ninja> wait for a fix
<Pollman> h1st0, dual boot with vista :|
<ericvw_t> how do i kill a gost login?
<h1st0> Pollman: well what type of partition is the 160gb?
<justin_> it was working a few hours ago when i was using arch
<kelsin> ericvw_t: on irc, or on your computer?
<ericvw_t> irc
<Dankchild> hey guys i need some cedega help, every time i click the icon under games it goes to a black screen with some text for like a half a second, and then it sends me to the ubuntu log in screen
<kelsin> ericvw_t: /msg NickServ ghost <nick> <password>
<Pollman> h1st0, I stopped it because it wasn't doing anything
<ericvw_t> perfect, thanks!
<tumbleweed__> Dankchild : try in #cedega
<h1st0> Dankchild: you should contact cedega since you are paying for support
<kelsin> Dankchild: def a question for cedage, esp since you're paying them for support
<htmldotcom> in my experience it must be GHOST not ghost
<kelsin> h1st0: lol
<dasos> my laptop has 4 resoutions, but when i output to hdtv it doesn't show any sort of 720i/p options, is there a way to add it?
<bthornton> I've noticed I have both acpid and apmd running on my computer.  Do I only need one of these?
<sainzeo> i'm getting a segmentation fault error when I attempt to open evolution, any help would be greatly appreciated!
<h1st0> Pollman: well is the 160gb just free space? Or is it a partition you created?
<htmldotcom> eh nvm
<sunilonln> dasos: see xrandr
<kelsin> justin_: is the laptop running ubuntu as well?
<justin_> kelsin: yes
<h1st0> Pollman: what I would do is have vista installed and leave some free space on the drive.  THen just tell the installer to use the free space.
<justin_> kelsin: dhcp though
<kelsin> justin_: do the "route -n" outputs on both machines differ alot or at all?
<Pollman> h1st0, I didn't make the 160gb partition. I want to make a dual boot install with ubuntu having less space
<h1st0> I'm so lost as to why my pcspeaker isn't working on this computer in ubuntu.
<tumbleweed__> I had quite an ordeal installing Ubuntu on my Laptop, but at least it went better than Debian, Debian didn't even detect my NIC!
<ninjagambit> im curently using fedora 8 can i get rid of that and install ubuntu
<kelsin> justin_: ahhh so the desktop is using a static config in /etc/network/interfaces?
<foug> how do i connect to a printer on the network with ubuntu? The printer is connected to a PC using windows XP
<h1st0> !dualboot > Pollman, Pollman Read the private message from ubotu.
<ninjagambit> with the installer
<Reng> hey does ubuntu have active sync?
<tumbleweed__> though to be fair, my laptop is fairly new
<h1st0> Pollman: check out the pm for some information.
<Benalex> h1st0: have you check volume control??? :)) sorry I had to ask... may be it is muted
<justin_> kelsin: yes
<Pollman> h1st0, thanks
<h1st0> Benalex: ahh no one thing I haven't checked lol brb
<kelsin> foug: one way is to share it in windows doing it the normal windows way, then you have to configure the samba printer stuff in ubuntu, probably can find the tutorials about it, I don't know the procedure off hand
<kelsin> justin_: do you mind pasteing your /etc/network/interfaces file in pastebin?
<PirateHead> How do I install new fint foiles (ttf format)?
<Dogfishguzzler> Got time for a lame question? How can I change the permission of an ntfs partition from root to normal user? Iv'e tried the hell out of chown, I'm stuck.
<PirateHead> fint foiles??? Font files.
<jsoftw> *shrug*
<h1st0> Benalex: lol that was it.
<kelsin> Dogfishguzzler: you need to pass a umask to the mount command
<h1st0> Pollman: np
<jsoftw> I think you might need to mount the partition with the gid/uid options set.
<PirateHead> Dogfishguzzler: You need to mount it using special options and stuff.
<h1st0> Pollman: also I recomend creating a seperate /home partition but you don't have to.
<PirateHead> Dogfishguzzler: umask sounds like the right term. Look at the man page for mount for more info.
<justin_> kelsin: http://pastebin.org/10259
<h1st0> h1st0: beep damn it
<Dogfishguzzler> okay, so I need to man mount and read about umask....anything else?
<Benalex> h1st0: you kiddin me!!
<PirateHead> How do I install new fonts in ttf format?
<Pollman> h1st0, I'm sort of confused about the ubuntu installation, if I choose to create a partition with it, which partition does it use?
<kelsin> justin_: can you humor me and try restarting networking with the auto line before the iface line for eth0?
<h1st0> Pollman: the one you create.
<tumbleweed__> yes, always create a seperate /home
<tumbleweed__> in case you ruin your install accidentally
<Benalex> Dogfishguzzler: use storage device manager to configure your fstab
<h1st0> Pollman: its easier if you are confused to just have free space on the drive and tell it to use that.
<Pollman> h1st0, so if I choose a 160gb partition it will use that one
<tumbleweed__> your documents are safe
<Pollman> h1st0, do I do that using the manual partition?
<h1st0> Pollman: yeah you choose the 160gb partition and change the mount point to / it will use that.
<h1st0> Pollman: you also need a /swap partition.
<Dogfishguzzler> Benalex:I don't recall even seeing that 'tool'
<justin_> kelsin: not sure i quite follow
<Benalex> try add/remove
<kelsin> PirateHead: I forget where I read it or if this is the right directory but I think you can drop them in ~/.fonts and restart X and it will pick them up, I'm not positive on any of that though
<Undead_Zeus> How do I compile a c/c++ project in KDevelop?
<h1st0> Pollman: just don't delete you vista partition.
<Benalex> Dogfishguzzler: try add/remove applications
<Undead_Zeus> Apparently I need to make a makefile, but i don't know how to do that. Surely there is an option that lets me do that
<Dogfishguzzler> okay, thanks
<kelsin> justin_: in your /etc/network/interfaces you have the auto eth1 line at the end, can you move it to line 4?
<Dogfishguzzler> brb
<kelsin> justin_: then restart your networking
<Pollman> h1st0, I'll just use the default scroller and choose the lowest size from that
<PirateHead> kelsin: There seems to be a folder structure in /usr/share/fonts, but I don't really know how it works.
<h1st0> Pollman: partitions are just containers that tell the drive you can put data between the begining and the end of the partition.  Then you have to format the partition to use it.  The installer formats the partition prior to copying files to it.
<Pollman> h1st0, the reason I was worried was because it wasn't doing anything
<h1st0> Pollman: well do you have free unpartitioned space on your drive? or not?
<Pollman> h1st0: 260gb or so of it
<justin_> ifconfig eth1 restart?
<Azrael24> hi guys...I'd like to know if 7.10 is capable of playing DVD 1080p via nvidia 8600 hdmi to the tv?
<kelsin> justin_: yep or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<h1st0> Pollman: well then in manual config just create a 160gb partition and change the mount point to /.  THen create a /swap partition  how much memory do you have?
<kelsin> justin_: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Pollman> h1st0, 2gb
<Undead_Zeus> I use KDevelop, how do I use KDevelop to create a makefile for a c/c++ project?
<cocox> hi
<justin_> kelsin: that did that trick
<h1st0> Pollman: create a 2gb /swap partition also.
<wsv123456> webcam how to
<justin_> how strange
<tumbleweed__> wsv123456 : could you please be more descriptive?
<kelsin> justin_: beautiful :), so something about the order of those commands had it bring up the interface correctly but not with the right info somehow :) make sure to keep the auto lines above the corresponding iface lines from now on
<Pollman> thanks h1st0
<PirateHead> Azrael24: I bet it's possible. It won't necessarily be trivial, though. I know you'll have a few hoops to jump through just to get DVDs playing.
<Pollman> h1st0, I'll do that tomorrow
<h1st0> Pollman: the are plenty of different ways to do it.  ONe would be creating a 20gb / and a 140gb /home and finally a 2gb /swap
<Benalex> Pollman : h1st0 : sorry for interrupting you guys... is this all about installing ubuntu into pendrive?
<justin_> kelsin: i greatly appreciate your time, thank you :)
<h1st0> Benalex: no
<h1st0> Benalex: installing to his hd
<Azrael24> I'm sure I can play DVD just fine, but would like to utilize the 1080p feature
<Pollman> Benalex, no
<wsv123456> have webcam in 7.10 think it is recognized what do ido next?
<Azrael24> I guess only way to know is just try it
<Pollman> Benalex, do you have ubuntu on a pendrive?
<cocox> does anybody knows what do i have to upgrade or install in order to repair desktop crashing when screensaver appairs in Feisty Fawn?????
<fraterm> greeetings.
<Dogfishguzzler> Okay, I use synaptic to manage my software, Looking at man mount I see that I should do a '-umask-'value' , how do express that value? I want to make it readable by other users.
<Benalex> I did it before... and erased it
<h1st0> Pollman: creating a seperate /home partition has a nice advantage.  All your files and settings are saved to their so if you have to reinstall the os or switch distros all your stuff will be there when you remount /home.
<PirateHead> cocox: The first thing to do would be disabling the screen saver.
<Dogfishguzzler> 777?
<Undead_Zeus> Does anyone here use KDevelop??
<PirateHead> cocox: Then report a bug and try to get somebody to fix it for you.
<h1st0> Pollman: I've found that knoppix was a better option for pendrive due to the hardware detection.
<kelsin> Dogfishguzzler: is this ntfs partition being mounted by /etc/fstab or automaounted (it's a usb drive or something) or what?
<wsv123456> home partition is the best
<h1st0> brb
<brianski> for a hilarious read - sudo apt-get install wipe ; man wipe - and i thought i was paranoid
<cocox> PirateHead: i guess it has been already fixed
<Dogfishguzzler> kelsin: No I manulaly mount it.
<tumbleweed__> wsv123456 : is it a USB webcam?
<Dogfishguzzler> manually*
<cocox> PirateHead, just looking for somebody who had the same problem
<nDevastator> brianski what is wipe ?
<kelsin> Dogfishguzzler: then when you mount it with the mount command you have to add something like "mount <device> <place> -o umask=000"
<Benalex> Pollman: I installed ubuntu once before on a pendrive... and it was terribly slow... then got rid of it
<wsv123456> usb webcam cheap 8.00 on ebay
<kelsin> Dogfishguzzler: that will make all of the files 777 you can edit the umask as you see fit
<tumbleweed__> wsv123456 : type lsusb into a terminal and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ then link me
<PirateHead> cocox: If it's fixed, the patch should eventually be released as an Ubuntu update.
<Undead_Zeus> 1124 people and no one has ever used KDevelop for c++/c?
<Dogfishguzzler> I can copy files from there as root into my directory then do a chown, that works, but I want to change them all where they sit. I have way to many files to go at it like that
<tumbleweed__> Undead_Zeus : this is a help channel for ubuntu, you'd be better off going to kdevelop's support room, if they have one
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: if someone did, and could answer your question then would Undead_Zeus
<wsv123456> how do i link you what command?
<Kornholijo> Undead_Zeus: what you need?
<PirateHead> cocox: If Ubuntu packagers are being slow as molasses, which is all too common, you'll need to figure out which binaries got patched and rebuild them from source with the new patches applied.
<Dogfishguzzler> kelsin: Whats 'octal' value mean?
<PirateHead> How do I add new font files and have them be recognized by apps like Open Office?
<Pollman> h1st0 thanks for the help I'm gonna go now
<kelsin> Dogfishguzzler: what do you mean, it's the same as the chown input
<fraterm> octal is 0-7
<Undead_Zeus> Kornholijo: I am trying to compile a c/c++ project. It says I need a makefile. surely there is a way in kdevelop to automatically create one. how do I make a makefile?
<tumbleweed__> wsv123456 : simply paste the output of "lsusb" to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, it will give you a link once you press paste, you need to give me the link
<h1st0> Pollman: np there are always people here willing to help.
<Dogfishguzzler> okay, thanks guys
<kelsin> Dogfishguzzler: ntfs can't be chmod'd since ntfs doesn't support unix file permissions
<htmldotcom> octal is a system of counting with...what fraterm said :D
<fraterm> Dogfishguzzler: octal is 0-7 digit numbers.
<fraterm> but you start at zero
<fraterm> so there are 8 values possible \
<cocox> PirateHead, dude... im still not at that level
<Dogfishguzzler> kelsin: So you mean than my files that are in ntfs are forever owned by root?
<kelsin> Dogfishguzzler: so you have to add the umask to the mount command to make the kernel behave like all of the files have some file permissions
<Dogfishguzzler> okay thats what I will try brb
 * fraterm grins
<fraterm> I'm new to ubuntu y'all
<Benalex> PirateHead: http://penguinfonts.com/howto/ubuntu.php
 * jsoftw ponders
<fraterm> A convert from Gentoo.
<cocox> PirateHead, do you know how  to disable the screensaver from command line?
<wease|> gentoo is caca
<htmldotcom> wow.
<dark_ninja> fraterm: welcome to the land of no more seven hour compiles
<tumbleweed__> gentoo is not caca
<tumbleweed__> simply different
<cocox> PirateHead, because when i try from the GUI it gets freeze
<fraterm> dark_ninja: :)))
<tumbleweed__> different distros for different people
<crdlb> gentoo is offtopic :)
<tumbleweed__> touche.
<wease|> crdlb, thanks for that
<hagnat> hai guis
<fraterm> I'm happy with the luxuriousness of ubuntu
<kelsin> Dogfishguzzler: yes, but you can make it readable and writable by others, the uid option can allow you to set the files to be owned by you when mounted
<wease|> tumbleweed, there ya go
<hagnat> wuts cummin on ?
<Dogfishguzzler> ugh, I'm typing the line like this ' sudo mount -umask 777 /dev/hdb2 /mnt/doze' what is wrong with that line?
<tumbleweed__> wsv123456 : got that output for me yet?
<Dogfishguzzler> Im doing the umask wrong
<wsv123456> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46654/
<PirateHead> cocox: I think you'll just have to wait for patches to come out then, which sucks.
<IdleOne> hagnat: this is #ubuntu a support channel not a chat channel you can join #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to chat and please try typing in english
<kelsin> Dogfishguzzler: did you see my example, options to the filesystem mounters is the -o option so the caommdn is "sudo mount <device> <place> -o umask=000"
<tumbleweed__> ok
<tumbleweed__> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0c45:60fc Microdia
<tumbleweed__> you have a microdia webcam
<jsoftw> Oh yeah...
<jsoftw> Thats right
<kelsin> Dogfishguzzler: umask is inverted from normal octal permission, so if you want the files 777 you need umask=000
<cheeby> hi.  what is the best chat client (IM) for ubuntu?
<tumbleweed__> one seconds, wsv123456
<Dogfishguzzler> no I missed that kelsin, brb
<jsoftw> umask 077 ftw :)
<kelsin> !best | cheeby
<ubotu> cheeby: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
 * jsoftw waits for jail to backup 
<Xdange1> cheeby: amsn is kool
<cheeby> ok, by "best" I meant the one that seems to please the most folk.
<dark_ninja> cheeby: probably pidgin
<lex> cheeby: man like pidgin (or at least i do)
<lex> +y
<cheeby> ok, so apt-get install pidgin?
<cocox> PirateHead, yeah it sucks... but, you know i have the same problem while trying to enable desktop efects
<kelsin> cheeby: it's already installed if you have a normal gnome ubuntu install
<dark_ninja> cheeby, yerp
<dark_ninja> well.. yeah
<lex> never hurts to update to the newest though ;-)
<cocox> PirateHead, so im getting the idea that maybe something its wrong just with my installation
<cheeby> ah, indeed it is.  this is a new system.  sorry for the block-headedness.
<h1st0> I need a better console browser than links
<Dogfishguzzler> That did it kelsin, thanks dude!
<kelsin> h1st0: better how?
<kelsin> Dogfishguzzler: no problem, check out the uid and gid options also if you wnat them not "owned" by root?
<h1st0> kelsin: well gmail on links2 is kind of annoying.  And I can only run in graphics mode if I use sudo for some jacked reason.
<kelsin> Dogfishguzzler: (they are like umask in that they go after -o like: -o umask=000,uid=500
<h1st0> kelsin: Then the mouse speed is like i'm on crack.
<astro76> Dogfishguzzler, umask 077 or 007, but dear me you do not want 000
<kelsin> h1st0: I think w3m has a console mode etc, but theren't aren't too many others with grahics
<fraterm> Anyone here have the 7.10 amd-64 habit?
<cocox> PirateHead , and also when i try to play 3D chess i get a message which says that i need this packages OpenGL for Python and bindings GtkGLExt for Python.
<h1st0> kelsin: just links2 has graphics?  Any idea why i have to use sudo for links2 -g
<fraterm> or perhaps have an artpad?
<Dogfishguzzler> I only want to grab some stuff then format the whole partition to ext3. I'm not leaving it this way.
<kelsin> h1st0: is your user in the group "video"?
<h1st0> yeah
<h1st0> kelsin: yes
<tumbleweed__> wsv123456 : did you get my private message?
<Dogfishguzzler> astro76: So if it's inverted like kelsin said does that mean '077' would be 'no execute, ok to write, ok to read?
<h1st0> tumbleweed__: you can't send pms unless you registered your nickname
<tumbleweed__> doh
<astro76> Dogfishguzzler, 077 would be read/write/execute for user only, not for group or other
<h1st0> !register > tumbleweed__, tumbleweed__ Read the private message from ubotu.
<astro76> Dogfishguzzler, basically you never want anything world writable, especially if it's executable
<tumbleweed__> I know how to register :P
<kelsin> h1st0: did you try -driver fb and -driver directfb
<h1st0> kelsin: nah just specified teh -g option. with sudo. let me try that
<ethos> i need help. ekiga isn't detecting my NAT setup saying stun is blocked....
<Dogfishguzzler> right on astro76
<Dogfishguzzler> thanks yall, I really really appreciate it!
<cheeby> kelsin, man it's really jumpy.
<tumbleweed__> wsv123456 : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46655/
<cheeby> kelsin, that is when I type.
<h1st0> kelsin: on the the fb driver just errors.  The directfb driver says permission denied Error opening /dev/tty0
<wsv123456> tumbleweed didnt get it
<tumbleweed__> wsv123456 : just look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46655/
<kelsin> h1st0: now I'm just guessing but maybe add yourself to the tty group?
<tumbleweed__> it has the same stuff
<brianski> nDevastator: a utility that tries to securely erase data so that it can not be recovered
<cocox> Does anybody knows what do i have to upgrade or install in order to repair desktop crashing when screensaver appairs in Feisty Fawn?????
<cocox> or do you know how  to disable the screensaver from command line, because when i try from the GUI it gets freezed. im getting the idea that maybe something its wrong just with my installation bacause i have the same problem while trying to enable desktop efects and also when i try to play 3D chess i get a message which says that i need this packages OpenGL for Python and bindings GtkGLExt for Python.
<h1st0> kelsin: i'll have to give it a shot.
<dark_ninja> cocox: try killall xscreensaver
<kelsin> h1st0: past that I don't know, maybe udev rules to make /dev/tty0 the proper permissions :-(
<h1st0> cocox: what tyep of video card do you have?
<revx> Still having video issues with a radeon xpress 200G :/  I posted about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629816
<Vicfred> hi
<dark_ninja> welcome
<sainzeo> i'm getting a segmentation fault error when I attempt to open evolution, any help would be greatly appreciated!
<wsv123456> tumbleweed did you edit page?
<tumbleweed__> eh?
<wsv123456> i checked out info
<tumbleweed__> ok
<tumbleweed__> did you do what it says?
<cocox> dark_ninja, but im looking for something that remains along this time until bug get fixed
<adamonline45> Is it possible to connect to a wpa-secured network using wifi radar?
<h1st0> ;llkj
<ethos> I need help with Ekiga. It isn't detecting my NAT setup and its saying stun is blocked....
<dark_ninja> cocox, you could add that to your .profile, but perhaps you had better remove the gnome screensaver package
<dark_ninja> that should do it
<tntCry> guys when i try installing screen let a .deb file i get an error ( Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time ) - please close the other application e.g. 'Update Manager' , 'aptitude' or 'Synaptic' first.
<h1st0> cocox: did you check the hardware support on help.ubuntu.com because i remember seing somehting about that card having issues.
<wsv123456> tumble all i saw was the output of lsusb what else
<tumbleweed__> uhhhh
<dark_ninja> tntcry, are you running the system updater or synaptic?
<tumbleweed__> you went to the wrong one
<tumbleweed__> go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46655/
<tumbleweed__> this is a new post
<thenetduck> can you recompile the kernel in Ubuntu for your specific processor?
<soldats> yes
 * emgent heya
 * Kornholijo n+n-n=n*n-n/n*n+n/n=n
<soldats> well you have to compile a new kernal
<PriceChild> thenetduck, the kernel loads optimisations on the fly, there's little to no need.
<chimp> How long does compiling ubuntu typically take?
<fraterm> thenetduck: there is a kernel compilation guide on one of the wikis.
<h1st0> chimp: what are you compiling?
<chimp> nothing
<soldats> if you know what your doing not that long but there are good tuts on it
<chimp> i meant for compiling the os :P
<ethos> I need help with Ekiga. It isn't detecting my NAT setup and its saying stun is blocked....
<Vicfred> where do i download the x11 development packages? (trying to compiling from source)
<h1st0> chimp: the kernel?
<chimp> I have no idea how one even begins to compile an os
<chimp> the kernel, everything the lot
<crdlb> !generic | thenetduck
<ubotu> thenetduck: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<soldats> oh well im not sure then
<jsoftw> Kornholijo: oh really?
<h1st0> chimp: the kernel typically takes about 30 minutes on my computer if that.
<crdlb> Vicfred: what are you building?
<chimp> thats pretty damned fast
<h1st0> chimp: the rest of the stuff. It would probably take a long time.  Thats why the stuff is precompiled for you.
<thenetduck> PriceChild, I am running gentoo right now and thinking of switching to a less hastel OS ... like Ubuntu
<chimp> yeah i can imagine
<thenetduck> PriceChild, I also like the community
<bobsomebody> that easy
<PriceChild> thenetduck, with ubuntu there is no reason to compile your own kernel
<h1st0> thenetduck: yes you can but there really isn't a need to recompile your own kernel.
<jsoftw> Kornholijo: seems to work
<thenetduck> PriceChild, is ubuntu going to perform as well as Gentoo?
<tumbleweed__> PriceChild : there most certainly is
<PriceChild> thenetduck, "yes"
<crdlb> thenetduck: read the mailing list post from ubotu
<tntCry> dark_ninja, no just double clicked the .deb file i amnot running any synaptic or installer i am sure or i think theyr might be running in the background what is the process name fori t
<madcreation1> bobsomebody, hello
<jsoftw> thenetduck: sure :)
<bobsomebody> madcreation1, whats up
<h1st0> thenetduck: yes the differences speed wise you wouldn't be able to notice.
<soldats> thenetduck: ubuntu is nice for that kind of stuuf i personally think gentoo is better in a way but you might like ubuntu for its somewhat simpleness compared to gentoo
<tumbleweed__> I usually compile my own kernel all the time to change the settings
<crdlb> thenetduck: it has performance numbers for optimized kernels, and the gains are negligable
<jsoftw> The whole gentoo is faster cause its optimized is a load of rubbish IMO
<h1st0> thenetduck: thats why there's no point anymore in recompiliing your own kernels etc...
<jsoftw> It might be faster in some cases, but by nothing signifigant
<jsoftw> if at all
<tumbleweed__> h1st0 : yes there is
<dark_ninja> tntcry not really sure but try a "ps -e" and if you see synaptic aptitude or updater kill them and you should be fine
<slavi1> ok, I need help, it appears as if php works fine and I can connect to my mysql server through php, but for some reason phpmyadmin gives me a blank page ...
<tumbleweed__> I have to recompile my kernel all the time to add in my own modules and such
<jsoftw> Meh.
<PriceChild> tumbleweed__, you don't need to recompile the entire kernel to compile a module...
<tumbleweed__> I know that
<thenetduck> h1st0, interesting... very interesting .. and it supports reiserFS etc ?
<h1st0> tumbleweed__: you can load the modules there is no need.  Look up some specs on benchmarking the difference.
<PriceChild> tumbleweed__, modules are just that... modules...
<h1st0> thenetduck: yes
<tumbleweed__> not just modules
<tumbleweed__> but other settings
<jsoftw> Yeah.
<tumbleweed__> like using SLAB instead of SLOB
<A|ysum> hi, is the user 'backup' a default of Linux FS or just Ubuntu ? thanks
<jsoftw> My days of farting around with kernel compiles are over.
<tumbleweed__> I dunno
<h1st0> tumbleweed__: For the majority of users it is not necessary. But you still have that option thats the beauty of linux.
<jsoftw> It makes me *yawn*
<tumbleweed__> I just like doing it :P
<crdlb> tumbleweed__: SLUB :)
<jsoftw> Im sure you get sick of it :)
<thenetduck> h1st0,  one more question, I hate lots of clutter, I have built my gentoo system up from gnome-light (basicly nothing but a terminal an natilus ) is there a gnome light version for Ubuntu?
<thenetduck> h1st0, something like ubuntu-light with no programs or something?
<jsoftw> thenetduck: xfce4 :p
<Greevous> msg nickserv id Coruscant500
<h1st0> thenetduck: you can install a command line system from the alternate iso then hand pick packages such as gnome-core etc...
<soldats> thenetduck: xfce is a light weight version
<Vicfred> <crdlb>... well i think i started on gimp then i needed some dependencies then i was trying to build the dependencies and somehow i now need x11 xd
<thenetduck> jsoftw, :) ... I just don't like that added programs
<h1st0> thenetduck: staying away from all the clutter of the ubuntu-desktop package.
<PriceChild> Greevous, please identify and change your password immediately.
<dark_ninja> thenetduck: well you could also build up a bare session with only what you need
<dark_ninja> it's quite easy
<kelsin> thenetduck: and after installing the command line you can install applications individual and build up gnome with what you want
<jsoftw> thenetduck: yeah well whats the difference.
<PriceChild> Greevous, in the future, please use the server tab rather than a public channel when entering your password
<bthornton> Does NFS v4 support 3DES keys?
<jsoftw> thenetduck: end of the day, you save what... a few megs?
<h1st0> thenetduck: yeah you are looking for the alternate iso cd from the download page.  You can install a command line system and hand pick the other packages you want.
 * tumbleweed__ slaps his face
<crdlb> gah that was mean
<r33f3r> e17 in elbuntu is shaping up also, very light also
<tntCry> dark_ninja, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46657/report/
<wsv123456> tumble check out results posted on page thanks
<h1st0> jsoftw: there is a huge speed difference there is a ton of clutter that isn't necesary.
<tumbleweed__> ok
<jsoftw> h1st0: it makes no real difference if you just disable those things.
<jsoftw> Turn them off.
<jsoftw> A bit of hdd space.
<thenetduck> h1st0, now that's what I have been wanting to hear. With the base system I get the Ubuntu kernel (linux whatever you wanna call it) so my devices are going to be serviced too?
<tumbleweed__> wsv123456 : what's the link again?
<h1st0> joseaa: I'm running kde on a p3 500 using kde-core and its fast as hell.
<h1st0> jsoftw: there is still a lot of clutter bluetooth all kinds of extra apps etc...
<soldats> thenetduck: almost all devices and services are in ubuntu
<jsoftw> h1st0: so? I just turn that stuff off
<soldats> install
<FangLiger> is Pollman still here?
<thenetduck> h1st0, im sold
<Benalex> FangLiger: No he said I gtg and left :)
<h1st0> jsoftw: you can't just turn off the extra apps you'd have to remove them.  Then that kind of defeats the purpose of installing a kubuntu-desktop meta package in the first place.
<dark_ninja> tntcry try killall update-notifier, but other than that i see nothing
<dark_ninja> you should try again before you do that
<FangLiger> damn, i found a way to run ubuntu 7.10 embedded in windows with persistence
<tumbleweed__> Greevous : might want to change your password.
<h1st0> thenetduck: yeah there is gnome-core etc... also there are alternate wm's like flux etc...
<thenetduck> h1st0, question though, can you optimize programs like in gentoo with USE packages I mean if I don't want programs to have service for something or I do for another
<jsoftw> Its all cool being clean and stuff, but in my opinion, a desktop is going to have a lot of stuff installed. Why fart around trying to make a desktop box all 'clean' and 'minimal' beyond turning things you dont need off.
<tntCry> u see nothing dark_ninja
<Greevous> tumbleweed__: shoot I forgot how... the freenode website?
<thenetduck> h1st0, USE flags*
<tumbleweed__> nope
<kelsin> thenetduck: you can't do that in ubuntu, most packages have most things enabled
<PriceChild> Greevous, /msg nickserv identify password
<soldats> thenetduck: yes you can
<PriceChild> Greevous, /msg nickserv set password newpassword
<thenetduck> soldats, really what is it called?
<Greevous> PriceChild: thank you
<dark_ninja> tntcry update-notifier can interfere with apt while it's checking for updates
<thenetduck> soldats, or how does it work in Ubuntu?
<h1st0> thenetduck: well you would have to build the package from source then if you wanted to change its config options.  Just like in gentoo.  In ubuntu you could just get the source for the package and configure to your hearts content.
<dark_ninja> worst case just log out and then try again
<jsoftw> h1st0: meh
<jsoftw> h1st0: I just installed ubuntu and then run xfce4, whats the problem
<h1st0> thenetduck: the major difference is apt vs. emerge.  All packages are precompiled but the source is availible.
<jsoftw> It works, its done, nice and easy.
<thenetduck> h1st0, but the package mantainer ... for deb will not ever update it
<soldats> thenetduck: basicall the packages you install will most likel come with all required "flags" for your system but is also tells you which packages will benifit you on your system and sometimes it asks you if you want them installes
<ethos> I need help with Ekiga. It isn't detecting my NAT setup and its saying stun is blocked.... what do i do?
<thenetduck> h1st0, but with emerge if I find a program that I want I can create an ebuild
<h1st0> thenetduck: you can build your own debs as well.
<tntCry> still :( dark_ninja
<h1st0> thenetduck: you can download the source for any package you want from the web and build a deb with checkinstall.
<tumbleweed__> ok, so I've built a pretty little .deb out of my kernel (just finished building) what now? just install it and restart?
<thenetduck> h1st0, is building your own .deb easy?
<tumbleweed__> yup
<soldats> thenetduck: you can get debs and add to them with more packages that work with them
<tumbleweed__> you just use apt-build
<h1st0> tumbleweed__: yeap dpkg -i nameofdeb.deb
<h1st0> thenetduck: yeah with checkinstall
<tumbleweed__> do I have to fool with GRUB, h1st0?
<smooker_> How can i edit the UBUNTU DEFAULT STARTUP which are (Generic) and 386 and (Save Mode)
<smooker_> ?
<htmldotcom> /etc/init.d/x and then tab for autocomplete <---would any of these two things screw up my sustem in any way?---> /etc/init.d/x-session start
<soldats> yes dpkg is very powerfull and may be better than apt-get in your case
<h1st0> thenetduck: download the soruce change to the directory config then make then checkinstall instead of make install command.  It will prompt you for answers and spit out a nice little deb.
<kelsin> smooker_: in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst there is a setting for the default kernel to boot
<Benalex> smooker: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<f0rqu3> anyone using new ati driver ?
<f0rqu3> I can change gamma in games
<Benalex> and it is Safe mofe not Save move :P
<f0rqu3> can not*
<thenetduck> h1st0, wow can't get much simpler than that! ... but that is a deb for my specific system
<h1st0> thenetduck: the only real difference is the centralized config in gentoo like the use flags.  THose would have to be changed on a app by app basis if you wanted to build from source.
<smooker_> oh i forgot what was the  process name of the File Browser ?
<h1st0> thenetduck: like I say there really isn't much of a reason to do that though.
<dark_ninja> tntcry not sure what to say, check the ps list again, or try to install as root using sudo -i
<soldats> smooker_: is it nautilis
<soldats> nautilus
<tim__> hi there I'm trying to get the bitrate of an mp3 from cli without playing it. help?
<astro76> tim__, try file, e.g. file filename.mp3
<kelsin> soldats: most ubuntu packages have all of the options you will find with use flags enabled, since it wants to appeal to most users
<thenetduck> h1st0, I just need something that works, is highly customizable and doesn't crash, I have also gotten tired of the emerge -u world compiles ...
<slavi1> why would phpmyadmin give a blank index page?
<smooker_> 10x
<ethos> I need help with Ekiga. It isn't detecting my NAT setup and its saying stun is blocked.... what do i do?
<thenetduck> h1st0, just takes a bunch of time
<h1st0> thenetduck: if you put in the data in checkinstall correctly you can add requirements etc.. then it would work on other systems.
<wsv123456> tumbleweed did you see page updated with output
<adamonline45> How can I connect to a WPA router using WiFi Radar?
<kelsin> thenetduck: I would give ubuntu/debian a go then, they are very nice systems
<h1st0> thenetduck: well you should read about apt then.  The packages are pre built no need to compile like I said.  If you want a stream lined system jsut dl the alternate iso and install a command line system and hand pick the other apps you want with apt-get.
<Vicfred> crdlb: well i think i started on gimp then i needed some dependencies then i was trying to build the dependencies and somehow i now need x11 xd
<h1st0> !apt > thenetduck, thenetduck Read the private message from ubotu.
<soldats> kelsin: yes but some may not come with all options ans in some plugins you may need or want, i say this because when i installed "mocp" i aslo needed the ffmpeg plugin as well so i had to get that after and apt-get told me i may need it or require it for mp3s
<xzased> How can I access shared folders from 2 xubuntu pc,s? It seems all the info is aimed at windows+ubuntu filesharing
<crdlb> Vicfred: well if you want to build the gimp then run: sudo apt-get build-dep gimp    and it will install all the build dependencies for you
<Vicfred> ok thx
<kelsin> soldats: a recommended package is very different then a gentoo use flag
<prak> what would be an appropriate app for burning cd in ubuntu?
<dark_ninja> xzased, are you using nfs for sharing?
<ethos> I need help with Ekiga. It isn't detecting my NAT setup and its saying stun is blocked.... what do i do?
<Benalex> prak : k3b
<kelsin> prak: brasero or gnome-baker
<soldats> kelsin: yes i know i had gentoo for a while thats why i prefer ubuntu because most basic packages it gets for you
<xzased> yep, NFS
<Vicfred> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<kelsin> xzased: as long as ssh is working you can broswe and share via the gnome nautlilus interface with sftp
<tim__> astro76: thanks but "file" did not give the bitrate and the man for it is also no help :)
<thenetduck> h1st0, thanks im going to go install the command line.. btw ..before I get all command liney ... I just install apt-get gnome-core for the base gnome system?
<astro76> tim__, yeah file is useful for video, not so much for mp3 apparently
<soldats> tim__: you may just wnt to do it with a program or by clicking file properties
<xzased> kelsin: how do I do that? Do I go to thunar, or is Nautilus a different thing?
<tim__> astro76: "a.mp3: Audio file with ID3 version 23.0 tag, MP3 encoding" was the output
<crdlb> Vicfred: are you sure you got the hyphen in "build-dep"?
<tim__> astro76: i'm trying to make a script ...
<kelsin> xzased: well as long as the ssh server is all set on both systems you can use any sftp client. I know the default ubuntu (not xubuntu) uses nautilus and it has a sftp client. I don't have any experience with thunar to know if it does :-(
<dana_bad> is there a program like mspaint for linux?
<dana_bad> something that i can just doodle something in quick?
<kelsin> dana_bad: tux_paint I think?
<prak> brasero and gnomebaker aren't authenticated
<prak> are they still ok to be installed?
<dark_ninja> xzased, you could try using the gnome network browser but my experience so far is that you have to explicitly mount the share in fstab
<dana_bad> kelsin: is it super light/small
<dark_ninja> anyone correct me if i'm wrong
<soldats> dana_bad: i believe its called GNU paint
<Tyreses> hi i need to know how to run .bin files in ubuntu....
<kelsin> dark_ninja: xzased for nsd yes, or use the mount command on the command line, ussualy if you just want to transfer files and not mount a file system ssh and sftp is easier
<kelsin> Tyreses: what are you trying to run?
<tomd123> ok, so what is going on, when I go to my music directory and search for tetris, it shows nothing but i know i have like 10 songs in that directory
<dark_ninja> kelsin, hear hear for ssh
<Vicfred> vicfred@vicfred-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get build-dep gimp
<Tyreses> PlaneShift_CBV0.3.020x86.bin
<tomd123> this happens for everything i search for
<h1st0> tomd123: how are you searching?
<Marfi> tomd123, what music player are you using?
<kelsin> Tyreses: most likely just run it with "sh PlaneShift_CBV0.2.020x86.bin"
<tomd123> i got to places, home, music
<tntCry> ..
<Marfi> Tyreses, or ./NameOfFile.bin
<tomd123> then i press search
<tomd123> then i enter the name and hit enter, it says 0 results
<h1st0> thenetduck: apt-get will aready be installed then after you log in just sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg gnome-core
<Tyreses> gives me and error
<h1st0> !sudo > thenetduck, thenetduck Read the private message from ubotu.
<Tyreses> permission denied
<Peddy> Can somebody please tell me the command to view my CPU specs? I knew it, but forgot :p
<Tyreses> tried with sudo
<Tyreses> still didnt work
<Rug> Peddy: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kelsin> Tyreses: with the ./ command or the sh command?
<Tyreses> yup
<danny> hi, i need help installing and getting awn
<Peddy> thanks Rug, te h pwn :)
<soldats> Peddy: try "top" in command line
<kelsin> Tyreses: you can "chmod +x <file>" to give is executable permission, byt my last question was an "or" question not a "yes and no" question
<h1st0> Tyreses: you need to get in the directory where the bin is then just ./nameoffile.bin
<Rug> Yeah that works too, Pedy what info are you after?
<Peddy> soldats: thanks, but I meant the specs of the cpu. cya
<Tyreses> both
<Peddy> Rug: model name, etc. mainly sse3 info. I wanna know if it has sse3
<zdh> Peddy: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<soldats> Peddy: sorry i misread
<h1st0> Peddy: that should show you.
<danny> i need help installing and getting awn any help?
<dark_ninja> danny: try apt-get install awn
<dark_ninja> it should be i nthe repos
<jimmygoon> Peddy, not to pry, but can I ask why you want to know that ?
<Peddy> h1st0: do you by any chance know if SSE3 and SSSE3 are the same thing?
<Peddy> jimmygoon: I think you know ;)
<Rug> SSE3 there is no SSSE3
<Peddy> jimmygoon: patched Leopard kernel
<jimmygoon> Peddy I asked that question a couple of hours ago :P
<xzased> kelsin & dark ninja - Thanks :)
<jimmygoon> (yep)
<Marfi> *cough* mac emulation
<Peddy> thats 's what I said above ;)
<Tyreses> fixed it with the chmod, thanks much
<Rug> Peddy: just use VMware
<Peddy> that's*
<smooker_> How can i change my desktop Rezolution ?
<Marfi> Rug, VMware + mac = ugh
<Peddy> Rug: rather dual boot
<Marfi> smooker, system > prefferences > screen res
<Rug> Marfi: I got it to work on my box
<Peddy> Rug: it *does* say ssse3. not sse3.
<danny> dark_ninja, i get this message  apt-get install awn
<Marfi> Rug, i got it to work also. but it ran horribly...even with all the tweaks
<Peddy> Marfi: I agree
<calm> Hi everyone! When I right click on an mp3, and "open with" rhythmbox, rhythmbox opens, but it doesn't play the mp3. It doesn't even load the mp3 into its library. Is there any way to fix this behavior?
<Rug> Peddy: really?   I thought it was just a typo
<danny> dark_ninja, sorry wait
<Peddy> Rug: nope
<Marfi> !mp3 | calm
<ubotu> calm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Peddy> Rug: there is sse2.
<soldats> calm: you may ned the codecs for mpeg
<danny> dark_ninja, i get his message E: Couldn't find package awn
<Benalex> smooker_ : system>>preferences>> screen resolution
<jimmygoon> danny, you have to use full name - avant-window-navigator
<smooker_> OMG! i can choose only 640x480 :((((((((
<Peddy> Rug: I'ma check online
<Marfi> smooker_, you may have to add it to your xorg.conf file
<hockeyfan5000> smooker, sounds like you need to update your video card drivers
<volumenico> smooker: you have to edit your xorg.conf then
<jimmygoon> smooker_ try the option under the admin panel for screen/display configuration - it is more allowing
<jimmygoon> "Screens and Graphics"
<danny> jimmygoon, dark_ninja, E: Couldn't find package avant-window-navigator
<calm> I don't think this is a codecs issue. I can play the mp3s just fine in totem. Also, if rhythmbox is already open, the mp3 will load and play correctly. Also also, I get the same problem with oggs, or any other audio file.
<dtork> Does anyone know a program that can access the "line in" on my computer and play media from it?
<smooker_> where is the admin panel ?
<andreuu> there was a site that autogot everything you might need extra for ubuntu last time I tried it
<jimmygoon> danny, sorry, I came in on the end of the convo, did you add a repository (and if so, did you "sudo apt-get update" afterwards?)
<Marfi> danny, do a google search for avant-window-manager. its from an external repository. and thank you, i have been trying to remember the name of the package myself. =)
<andreuu> does anybody remember what its called plz ?
<ankur> is there any macromedia flash player for ububtu?
<jimmygoon> smooker_,  :P System->Administration->Screens&Graphics
<calm> It's just when rhythmbox isn't already open: when you try to open an audio file with rhythmbox, it will just open rhythmbox, without actually playing the file.
<hockeyfan5000> speaking of resolution, anyone know why my refresh rate only goes to 57?
<zdh> andreuu: automatix?
<jimmygoon> ankur, yes, if on gutsy, it will prompt to install as soon as a page tries to use it
<dana_bad> soldats and kelsin: gpaint is what i was looking for
<volumenico> ankur: there is a firefox plugin for flash and a number of free flash alternatives
<kelsin> dtork: the Sound Recorder program can record sound from it, and if you play witht he different volumes and mixer levels you should be able to make it come out of your speakers depending on your sound card
<Rug> I don't get the point, if you want a Mac, just buy a Mac.  If you want an OS that does what YOU want, run Linux.  If you would rather fight Malware all day long, then get Windows.   Macs are fine for audio/Video production, but only because the hardware isn't flexible
<andreuu> mmm automatix rings a bell thanks
<soldats> smooker_: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg" i believe
<Peddy> Rug: does text only turn red if you put a 'Rug: blah blah' at the start of it?
<soldats> dana_bad: yes
<kelsin> dana_bad: yeah tux paint (http://www.tuxpaint.org/) is more for kids it would seem
<thenetduck> is ubuntu's Kernel going to be OK with my SATA drivers out of the box?
<bazhang_> andreuu: no need for that now
<Peddy> Rug: in xchat
<jimmygoon> whoa... no automatix.... thats bad
<ankur> what is the name?
<smooker_> Package `xerver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<thenetduck> I mean devices?
<dtork> kelsin: but to simply play it through the speakers live without first recording it?
<Rug> Peddy: I don't use xchat, but yes, kinda
<bazhang_> automatix is not needed
<task0> hello all, does any one know where can i get CDS/ISIS for ubuntu?
<zdh> jimmygoon: i know, never used it, just know what it does ;p
<jimmygoon> andreuu, I would NOT recommend automatix, it has its own factoid
<bpds> calm: I don't think rhythmbox is meant to open individual files.  I can't open single files either.
<jimmygoon> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<soldats> smooker_: hmm thats strange i havent heard of it not being installed
<Marfi> smooker_, sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf , go to the bottom of the file, and it will be pretty self explanitory. =)
<Rug> Peddy: it is alerting you that somebody has typed your name
<jimmygoon> smooker_, :O
<Peddy> Rug: ah ok lol thanks
<bazhang_> task0: www.ubuntu.com
<crdlb> smooker_: xserver-xorg :)
<kelsin> dtork: should be able to just play with the mixer settings, double click on the speaker
<Marfi> smooker_, or install xserver first  =)
<crdlb> soldats: you typoed :)
<kelsin> dtork: normally line in is muted and all the way down, does raising the volume and unmuting it allow you to hear whatever is playing into it? This might depend on your sound card
<task0> bazhang_: sory?
<Peddy> Rug: apparently SSSE3 is a version above SSE3. Do you think the mac thing will work>
<soldats> smooker_: "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" sorry is misstyped
<Peddy> ?
<bazhang_> task0: you want to download the iso for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | smooker soldats
<ubotu> smooker soldats: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<soldats> crdlb: yes ive been drinking im very sorry
<jimmygoon> Peddy, I think it just needs a cpu capable of sse3, surely ssse3 is backwards compatible... and if not you at least have sse2 for sure
<sicc-work> I swear you guys are just making up instruction sets
<Rug> Peddy: what CPU do you have?
<task0> bazhang_: no, the program CSD/ISIS
<Marfi> Peddy, jimmygoon i agree
<dtork> kelsin: yes, the line in was muted. Thank you very much
<bazhang_> task0: what does it do
<kelsin> dtork: np
<jimmygoon> Peddy, but I don't know, I only have sse2  and leopard is only 50% restored from my legal copy (acho)
<Peddy> Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz E6750
<Marfi> lol
<Rug> Peddy: it'll be more then fine
<soldats> Jordan_U: yea whenever i reconfig its usually the whol shebang
<task0> bazhang_: is a program made by UNESCO for databases
<fekall> i just updated my software and added the compiz configuration...where would I find that to start making some changes
<smooker_>  sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt works
<Jordan_U> sicc-work, No, we aren't making them up, we are generating them randomly with the command "cat /dev/urandom | grep commandyness"
<sicc-work> :)
<Rug> Peddy: why do you want to run OSX?
<jimmygoon> fekall - System->Preferences -> apperance - > last tab
<smooker_> and im shure i have xorg installed
<Marfi> fekall, system > prefferences > appearence
<Peddy> Rug the torrent is uber slow, probably gonna buy the Leopard DVD and then patch is seperatly. Its only $200
<fekall> thanks
<bazhang_> task0: no idea then you could check packages.ubuntu.com though it may not be in there
<kelsin> Jordan_U: how do I knwo that's not a fake command!
<Jordan_U> soldats, That's because you aren't adding the "-phigh"
<Marfi> Peddy, only 200
<Peddy> Rug: for fun. what can I say.
<jimmygoon> :P I've got between 200-400 KiB/s
<Marfi> Peddy, you can give that "only 200" over this way if you would like...
<Rug> The last OS I bought was OS/2 Warp
<Peddy> Marfi: I would rather pay for software development than pirate it.
<Rug> and the first was MS Dos v5
<soldats> Jordan_U: yes i realize that know i never knew that but now that i know i will use it if necesssary thank you for the info on it
<jimmygoon> Peddy, pssh.... if you have a widescreen you'll soon find out that $200 might not go as far as you would like
<jimmygoon> Peddy, unless they've fixed that issue in more recent patches/hacks....
<task0> is not there bazhang_ =/
<fekall> but Marfi ....isnt there an actual control panel that offers certain effects?
<Peddy> Marfi: especially the torrent taking 5 weeks to download.
<tarelerulz> I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) and I get irc and synaptic and web pages times out.
<calm> bpds: Ah. That's kind of silly, isn't it? It seems like it should be pretty easy to make rhythmbox load and play an audio file when you "open with" rhythmbox...
<task0> I have found this... but i dont know how to use it... http://www.unesco.org/isis/files/winisis/unix/cds-isis.tar
<Marfi> fekall, yes, you have to download it. let me find the name of the package really fast
<jimmygoon> fekall, didn't you just say you enabled it?
<fekall> yes
<Peddy> jimmygoon: I don't have widescreen. But my other hardware will probably not work.
<fekall> but i cant find the actual control panel for it
<calm> that's really the only thing preventing me from using rhythmbox as my default audio player
<jimmygoon> then it would be there :P
<bazhang_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/perl/libbiblio-isis-perl task0
<jimmygoon> fekall, what exactly did you instlal?
<Marfi> fekall, compizconfig-settings-manager. if you have problems with hte borders missing, you will need compiz-gnome also
<Undead_Zeus> error: SDL.h: No such file or directory. In KDevelop, I am trying to compile the default SDL project. Can someone help me?
<jimmygoon> fekall, google for "gutsy custom compiz" and it will come up, add "fusion" as a keyword if necessary and it will tell you the exact packages to install to get the "Compiz Config Panel" or what not
<fekall> thank you marfi!
<Marfi> fekall, np. =)
<Peddy> calm: right click an MP3, click on properties, click on 'open with' and select RB.
<jimmygoon> fekall, or just listen to Marfi who is less lazy than I
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | fekall
<ubotu> fekall: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Marfi> Peddy, if i was able to afford it, i would too. =)
<bpds> calm: I use rhythmbox to manage my entire music player.  I use totem to play individual files.
<task0> bazhang_: what can i do with a perl library?
<Marfi> calm, amarok is nice also
<Marfi> calm, especially for large playlists
<task0> bazhang_: i have this... http://www.unesco.org/isis/files/winisis/unix/cds-isis.tar but i dont know how to use it
<bpds> calm: I meant manage my entire music collection not player...
<DG19075> VLC is good too
<Peddy> Marfi: I would download it if the torrent doesn't take 5 weeks, like Deluge is saying.
<Rafabe> hi...can Ubuntu read/write to an NTFS partition?
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, install the libsdl-dev package (use "apt-cache search" to find it) and install apt-file to use it for finding packages that contain files like "SDL.h" in the future ---- trust me... it is VERY useful
<calm> Peddy: That's exactly what I'm talking about. That doesn't work.
<zdh> Rafabe: yes
<adamonline45> How can I install Wext?
<Marfi> Peddy, i don't blame you one bit
<hockeyfan5000> good things come to those who wait
<bazhang_> task0: it's a module that will read ISIS databases
<Peddy> Marfi personally I think torrents are crap
<Rafabe> zdh: will I need to play around in configuration files, or will it do it natively?
<soldats> bpds: rythmbox is better for both of you wats for music library and single file if you need a better single file player id suggest using a command line based player such as mocp
<prak> would brasero or gnomebaker be suitable for burning vcd?
<calm> Peddy: If you actually try that, and then double-click on an audio file, Rhythmbox will open, but it doesn't play the file.
<task0> bazhang_: can i PM?
<jimmygoon> Peddy, got your firewall set up right? or better yet, does your torrent have decent seeders/peers?
<soldats> task0: if your registered
<zdh> Rafabe: you dont have to do anything
<Peddy> Calm: ok sorry :) I can't help you with that
<Undead_Zeus> jimmygoon: Thanks, much appreciated, i will let you know if it works
<Rafabe> thanks zdh
<jimmygoon> Peddy, if so then your only limiting factor should be seeding peers and your bandwidth download
<zdh> np :)
<bazhang_> task0: I really know nothing about this--I'm at the limit already
<Peddy> jimmygoon: 42 seeders.
<ToddEDM> hey guys, how do i get a dock at the top of my screen, like osx
<bazhang_> !piracy | Peddy
<ubotu> Peddy: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jimmygoon> bazhang_, were just talking about torrent speeds now... its ok
<soldats> ToddEDM: google gkrellm
<Kornholijo> !o4o | dinmammasux
<ubotu> dinmammasux: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<tarelerulz> Marfi , I installed utorrent with wine and have not looked back .  deluge works ok ,but not the best bit torrent out there . Azureus is good ,but take a lot of configing
<zdh> what about ktorrent?
<tarelerulz> You can ip blocking it with just an plugin
<task0> bazhang_: maybe you can at least give a look at that tar and see if you can imagine how do i run that soft
<kelsin> tarelerulz: Marfi i enjoy rtorrant a whole bunch, have firefox auto put .torrent's into my watch folder, no thought at all
<Peddy> ToddEDM: Avant window manager is good, I am using it now
<soldats> tarelerulz: ktorrent is a lot better even azures is for linux and is superior
<bazhang_> ToddEDM: the avant window manager will do it at the bottom--if that helps--looks just like leopard dock iirc
<prak> would brasero or gnomebaker be suitable for burning vcd?
<jimmygoon> tarelerulz, deluge has that too
<kelsin> task0: it's compiled for AT&T unix, might be pretty hard, I doubt most in this channel will have any experience with that
<jimmygoon> tarelerulz, I had been using utorrent/wine but the integration was nice....
<Peddy> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang_> task0: no idea--untar it and then install it I imagine
<kelsin> task0: I would start by reading the readme file in the tar
<thor> ToddEDM also look at wbar
<ToddEDM> well im installing gkrellm
<jimmygoon> tarelerulz, I liked azurues but the java overhead and the weird ubuntu-packaging problems from a year+ ago kinda discouraged me
<soldats> gkrellm isnt tat bad in my opinion
<thenetduck> to install the core for fxce4 I need to just type in "sudo apt-get install fxce4-core" ?
<tarelerulz> I have used rtorrent , Ktorrent and Deluge and found Utorrent is still the best and easyest to use.  <but maybe I did not know how to config the other right or had hard place to get torrents from
<Undead_Zeus> jimmygoon: How do I use apt-file to find SDL.h?
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, is it installed?
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620261 prak
<Undead_Zeus> jimmygoon: I just installed it
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, "apt-file search SDL.h" should do it
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: you need to install the libsdl.h packages then I think you need to include "SDL/SDL.h" not just "SDL.h" or vice versa, I forget
<soldats> tarelerulz: ktorrnet is alot like utorrent in config youdo it through the gui
<ToddEDM> soldats:  where do i configure/start it, after i installed it
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, you can also use the web interface which may actually be faster .... http://packages.ubuntu.com (I think(
<task0> kelsin, bazhang_ no luck there... i dont have really any experience buiding/or compiling things... the readme does not give me any information i can understand :(
<soldats> terminla gkrellm i think i havent used it in a while
<thenetduck> Does anyone know what the command is to install the XFCE4 core? is it xfce4-core ??
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, libsdl1.2-dev: usr/include/SDL/SDL.h
<Marfi> tarelerulz, azureus = horrible for linux. always crashes for me
<ToddEDM> you were right
<kelsin> task0: it's also a binary tar file for AT&T unix, not exactly linux, I doubt you'll have much luck, I know that's way before my time lol
<Peddy> bazhang: sorry about that, I actually was only here to check my CPU specs. but that is no excuse for talking about installing a modified version of OSX which I would happily pay for, on a non-apple PC. Sorry again!
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know why web pages time out.  I am using ndiswrapper to load my wireless card  . I get irc and synaptic to work ,but web pages time out
<Undead_Zeus> Ok, yes I found it
<jimmygoon> thenetduck, *just* the core? or are you converting to xfce?
<Undead_Zeus> but how do I fetch it?
<riotkittie> uh
<Dankchild> hey guys im having some counter-strike source problems. ive installed it through wine and all it does is show the picture of the two policemen and then go away no error or anything.
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: the libsdl-dev package?
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, "sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev"
<Marfi> Dankchild, are you using steam to play it?
<tarelerulz> Azureus is hard on windows and even hard on Linux and i have  yet to get it installed right on Ubuntu .  I have had synaptic not install a lot of programs wrong
<Undead_Zeus> kelsin,jimmygoon: I already have it
<calm> I guess my problem was already known: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bug/62430
<Dankchild> marfi, yes
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, heh, you need that package installed, not just that file otherwise you'll be retreiving individual files.... for like the next three weeks... there could be hundreds->thousands of individual files
<kitche> Dankchild: it's all on steam website on how to get CS:S running under steam. which works
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: did you try my suggestiong of changing the includes from "SDL.h" to "SDL/SDL.h"?
<riotkittie> "...not install a lot of programs wrong"?
<thenetduck> jimmygoon, just the core, I don't want any apps installed but the ubuntu base system and place I can build from scratch what I want my system to look like
<task0> kelsinn, any channel for asking help on  AT&T unix?
<thenetduck> jimmygoon, converting from gentoo
<kelsin> task0: I have no idea, I have not met one person still using a AT&T branded version of unix
<rubim> #ubuntu_brasil
<thor> ToddEDM right click on gkrellm to configure it
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, oh, um, try checking the include paths as kelsin is suggesting and then take things to ##workingset or ##C++ and check your compiling commands, etc
<soldats> tarelerulz: i used azures for a long tiem but it was slow i had noproblem with it crashing but i believe ktorrent is superior because it a derivitive of utorrent
<Marfi> Dankchild, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: or the sdl forums / mailing lists
<jimmygoon> thenetduck, ah, cause the only thing I know of is "xubuntu-desktop" which is the whole shebang sorry
<Undead_Zeus> jimmygoon: it is already installed; kelsin: I just did that and it doesn't give me that particular error, but it does give me errors "undefined reference to 'SDL_Init'" and several others
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: or you solved your first problem
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, those sound like library linking errors
<kelsin> not you have to configure KDevelop to include the libsdl libraies
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, which means install "libsdl1.2" now
<Dankchild> marfi, feisty
<jimmygoon> :P
<Undead_Zeus> kelsin,jimmygoon: i guess it is a matter of configuring KDevelopp now
<kelsin> the -lSDL gcc command line
<jimmygoon> that too
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: I have no experience with KDevelop so good luck
<mogra> which package contains ffmpeg's dev files, like avcodec.h?
<task0> kelsin thanks any way =(
<Marfi> Dankchild, yes, but what version of wine?
<Undead_Zeus> jimmygoon: It says it is not available
<Xacarith> So, how can one just lose their network after leaving the computer sitting doing nothing for a few hours?
<prak> thanks bazhang_
<tarelerulz> soldats, I did not know ktorrent was a derivitive of utorrent .  I might give it other look once I get wireless working
<Undead_Zeus> Package libsdl1.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kitche> Xacarith: means the network card was put to sleep to save energy most likely
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, listen to kelsin he is right
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, make sure you link against SDL and you should be fine
<Xacarith> if it where I'd have lost internet connection as well, which I have not
<Dankchild> marfi, the latest
<soldats> tarelerulz: if you got to the config menu in ktorrent you should be able to set it up for what you need if you need more help with it just ask
<ToddEDM> ok how do i get this avant window manager?
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: you're problem now probably has to do with configuring your KDevelop project to include the libsdl library, libsdl1.2-dev depends on the main library
<jimmygoon> is ktorrent reliant upon the qt core though?
<jimmygoon> thats why I hate dealing with kAPPNAME stuff :(
<kitche> jimmygoon: it needs qt to run
<Undead_Zeus> Argh
<Undead_Zeus> So much work to make SDL work
<Marfi> Dankchild, .9.49 has a platinum rank with CS:S on wineHQ. can you get the exact version of it for me?  =)
<mogra> which package contains ffmpeg's dev files, like avcodec.h?
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: it's all part of learning how to program in c/c++
<Jordan_U> jimmacdonald, You might like deluge-torrent or rtorrent
<xzased> HI, me again. I managed to mount my shared folders using smb... now, is it possible to browse shared folders wirelessly -my shift key doesnt work-
<DivideZer> someone know how to edit\compile open source ( notepad2 ) in windows ? ( writen in c++ ) ?
<kelsin> xzased: what do you mean wirelessly? Any time you're own your home network you'll can browse to that share, wireless makes no difference
<Dankchild> marfi, i think its 0.9.50
<kelsin> DivideZer: not really a good question for this channel
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, trust me. it oooonly gets worse :( but then much later it gets better
<DivideZer> :( though people here understnad in source codes
<Undead_Zeus> jimmygoon: something to look forward to :P
<kelsin> DivideZer: if you stayed in the channel long I'm sure you qould realize the opposite
<xzased> I mean, if I can browse the shared folder on a wired pc while I am using wireless
<kelsin> xzased: sure
<soldats> DivideZer, if you want it you could use wine and download the .exe and run it in wine
<jimmygoon> DivideZer, this is a room for ubuntu as in the operating system
<DivideZer> a ko sorry
<xzased> Great. Thanks man
<jimmygoon> DivideZer, are you trying to edit it and change the windows executable or what? try ##C++
<Xacarith> Next question, why do my network settings keep changing them selves.  My workgroup keeps changing it's self back to 'WORKGROUP' and my server string keeps going to 'Samba 3.0.26a'
<kelsin> Xacarith: how are you setting them?
<jimmygoon> I wished nm-applet and my "Location" setting in the network-admin panel worked together :/
<nickrud> floodbot?
<Marfi> Dankchild, i have no idea. according to wineHQ, it should work OOTB
<Xacarith> Through Samba  Um Configure - KDE control Module
<soldats> nickrud, i think it controls how many people in a room
<nickrud> soldats: yeah, I gathered that part; I wonder why
<Dankchild> Marfi, i read somewhere that it wouldnt work with 9.49 or later, is there anyway i can downgrade?
<kitche> nickrud: so the channel doesn't get flooded of course
<soldats> nickrud, i have no idea the first time i ever saw it was today
<andreuu> does bluetooth work on linux ?  I just a pair of blueant bluetooth headphones, what are the chances Ub will make them work ?
<nickrud> kitche: ;p
<Undead_Zeus> jimmygoon, kelsin: I don't know what happened, i put in "sdl-config --cflags --libs" in the link and configure flag thingys. It didn't work, i deleted them, now it works!
<soldats> andreuu, yes
<soldats> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, :S
<soldats> !bluetooth |and
<ubotu> and: please see above
<andreuu> awesome, umm what if it has a proprietary mode on the usb dongle as well...
<andreuu> ndiswrapper ..mmaybe ?
<Undead_Zeus> Uhh, one more thing...
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, so you are using autotools? or using your IDE's built in toolchain - that was the first step that I relaized was bad
<Kornholijo> ndiswrapper suxors
<Undead_Zeus> "/bin/sh: konsole: not found"
<Undead_Zeus> i am using auto tools
<oldmanstan> anybody know if i can run a dhcp server behind a router that's already running one? can i forward the port dhcp uses? if so, what port does it use by default?
<Undead_Zeus> since I don't know how to make makefiles
<Kornholijo> erm
<soldats> andreuu, i havent read it because i dont use  it but i hear it works for many thing id suggest reading it
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, the various IDE's don't give very good control IMO over that stuff... so I ended up doing it all manually :P
<Kornholijo> oldmanstan: disable routers dhcp
<andreuu> yeah the other q wasnt about bt, but thanks guys
<Kornholijo> then google for dhcps port
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, if it makes any difference autotools is makefiles... just ... diferent
<Undead_Zeus> jimmygoon: one day when I need to worry about speed, i will investigate makefiles
<kelsin> oldmanstan: you can't have two dhcp servers on the same network reliably, due to what they have to do, they listen on 255.255.255.255
<soldats> andreuu, bt?
<Undead_Zeus> jimmygoon: maybe then I will have a better understanding
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, its not that... its that if you end up using "oddball" libraries or need special "cases" in compiling you will have to have more fine control
<oldmanstan> ahh, i see, then will i still be able to get on the interwebs and such if the machine with the dhcp server running is powered off?
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: by autotools did you mean Kdevelop and IDE's in general?
<Undead_Zeus> kelsin: i just meant the package thing i got...automake or something of the sort
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, like I wanted one autotools setup to work in windows and linux and so I had to learn to do the testing for if winpcap then link with winpcap else link against libpcap.... etc
<ricksta> What would you all recommend.... ubuntu? or xubuntu?
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, learn C++ first though :P it helps makes sense of the rest of it.... and maybe its all overkil for what you want/need
<jsoftw> ubuntu
<nickrud> ricksta: xubuntu on older machines
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, just my thoughts
<jsoftw> You can still install kde later on
<kelsin> ricksta: read up about the differences  between gnome and xfce, and then decide based on features / look
<Rug> ricksta: I use Fluxbox
<jsoftw> or whatever you want
<soldats> ricksta, i use xubuntu and my personal opinion is itsa faster
<Undead_Zeus> jimmygoon: yeah... i just wanted to get some code down first..before i had to start worrying about linking and compiling and makefiles and all sorts of other stuff
<jamescarr> "The little bitch is off to see the Wizard" lol
<jsoftw> There is even fubuntu I think
<Undead_Zeus> jimmygoon: i just want to make a few applications with SDL :P
<soldats> ricksta, mostly looks the same but xfce is smaller and should run faster
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: you might be better off using gcc on the command line
<kitche> !language | jamescarr
<ubotu> jamescarr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jimmygoon> ricksta, right now, ubuntu w/ gnome... but in the future.... maybe ubuntu/kubuntu with kde4 --- cause it looks awesome!
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: since KDevelop and all others on linux normally use them anyway
<Undead_Zeus> kelsin: i like kdevelop, it has some nifty features
<Dankchild> marfi, would you know how to downgrade to 9.40?
 * nickrud gets it now
<jimmygoon> Is flooding painful to the server or something?
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: just pointing it out, since the problems you've come here with are common things to learn about when using the toolchain yourself
<Undead_Zeus> What I look for in most programming language editors is projects, and if I have that, I am fine
<ferrero-de-merde> hello
<willskills> help folks - has anyone had any success using a Canon Powershot as a webcam?
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, ##workingset is AWESOME. They are really help ful for the noobie autotools stuff :)
<ferrero-de-merde> nope, it's painful for our eyes
<soldats> !noob | jimmygoon
<ubotu> jimmygoon: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ricksta> so, if my computer has like 256 mb ram and about 1.5 ghz..... what would be better for me xubuntu or ubuntu?
<Undead_Zeus> What does "toolchain" mean?
<jimmygoon> soldats, oh well
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: the tools used, gcc, ld, etc
<soldats> ricksta, xfce i have what you have and i find it superior
<kelsin> Undead_Zeus: KDevelop and most other gnubased IDEs all use those on the back end
<willskills> ricksta, - buy some more ram, if you can afford it :)
<nickrud> ricksta: xubuntu, definitely until you put in at least 512 , or more
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, I (probably improeperly) use it to refer to autotools and automake/ makefiles autoconf/configure.ac  etc
<Marfi|anime> jimmygoon, this was explained to me when i first started messing with linux. KDE is linux wanting to look and act like windows, Gnome is linux wanting to look and act like a mac. =)
<jimmygoon> Undead_Zeus, which is a lot of the stuff behind the scenes
<soldats> jimmygoon, im sorry i did that but i have nothing wrong with that word but some people do so i like to try to keep with the majority rule
<Undead_Zeus> ah hah...
<ricksta> ic... thanx for all of your help. :)
<nickrud> lol Marfi|anime that's blasphemous
<thor> ricksta I use xfce on a 1.75G coreduo with 1gb ram...runs pretty quick <smile>
<tarelerulz> I read the new ndiswrapper Says I need kernel 2.6.26 . How would I go about getting that . any way with synaptic
<jimmygoon> soldats, its fine but I'm guessing the rule was meant to be so that users wouldn't be rude and call each other names, etc, which wasn't my intention
<Marfi|anime> nickrud, compare the look of both of them. KDE menu, start menu. menu bar at the top, Gnome menu bar. ;)
<nickrud> tarelerulz: no, you'd need to roll a custom one
<soldats> ricksta, i have ubuntu with the same ram as you it ran fine until i had all the apps i wanted, at that time it ran really sow but with xfce it runs a lot smoother
<jimmygoon> Marfi|anime, thats a bit pretentious :P
<ferrero-de-merde> ricksta, i aam running BOTH, xubuntu ANd Ubuntu, with 1.8 running at 2.4 and 256
<kelsin> tarelerulz: no where, 2.6.26 is not out yet
<Marfi|anime> KDE's sucking of resources...windows. =P
<Undead_Zeus> ##workingset is relatively dead compared to this channel. I have one more question: "konsole not found"
<ricksta> as of right now, im using xubuntu..... but i notice some lagg.... and i cant really run many programs at once
<mogra>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext... ?
<nickrud> Marfi|anime: been using gnome for years, it's nothing like a mac :)
<hockeyfan5000> Has anyone seen when you change your resolution that compiz just stops working?
<tarelerulz> I am really lost as to what I need to do to get my wireless card working
<LadyLike> hello
<soldats> jimmygoon, yes i just realized that but that word is not such a great adjective in itself
<Marfi|anime> nickrud, i know. it just has some similarities in look imo
<jimmygoon> Marfi|anime, all I know, is the awful default theme of KDE/Kubuntu now is so awful that I can't even come close to trying to delve through it... its just so repulsive
<LadyLike> wanna ask..how to set beryl running at startup
<soldats> tarelerulz, have ou looked at the forums or googled it
<ricksta> brb
<Marfi|anime> jimmygoon, thus why i use gnome
<ToddEDM> thor i dont think gkrellm is what im looking for
<Dankchild> hey guys how would i go about downgrading to a different version of wine?
<kelsin> Dankchild: any reason you want to do this?
<nickrud> Dankchild: apt-get remove wine , then dpkg -i the version you want.
<WGGMk> Q: Is there a way to access an ext3 filesystem in windows xp???
<realshiva> hi, how can i find out how big a folder an his subfolders are ?
<kelsin> realshiva: the du command "man du" for more details
<Dankchild> kelsin, the newer version doesnt work with counterstrike
<ToddEDM> what im looking for is ... i think its stardock on windows..
<jimmygoon> Marfi|anime, that could change for me though.... I'm painfully used to gedit/nautilus/etc... especially with the latest bits of integration from compiz/gnome/appearance/etc and the evolution of the preferences/admin stuff.... but meh, change is good
<realshiva> thx kelsin
<soldats> realshiva, du command
<tarelerulz> I have 3 or 4 different drivers  with ndiswrapper and my wireless card still don't work .  I think maybe b43 might work ,but I don't know how to install b43 fwcutter   either compiling it or synaptic
<jimmygoon> ToddEDM, :( you won't get bloated spyware in ubuntu :P
<thor> ToddEDM, you mean sysmetrix?
<ToddEDM> i want all the icons in my panel on a dock
<jimmygoon> ToddEDM, try avant-window-navigator
<nickrud> tarelerulz: try installing bcm43xx-fwcutter
<thor> ToddEDM...for that try wbar
<Marfi|anime> jimmygoon, i agree with you...but after looking at some of the pics for KDE 4, looks too much like the big fat Vista
<ToddEDM> jimmygoon:  something similar
<jimmygoon> ToddEDM, thats basically exactly what you want I think
<SamFisher47> hi, i was applying some gutsy tweaks, but now when i restart, it says "hailed to initialize hal"
<ToddEDM> wbar
<SamFisher47> any ideas?
<Hammer89> Hello. I'm running Gutsy on a LiveCD... and I noticed that my headphone jack isn't working... anyone know how to fix that?
<ToddEDM> ok thor
<kelsin> SamFisher47: what tweaks were you adding?
<tarelerulz> Nickrud I did try installing bcm43xx-fwcutter and it said it could not work
<nickrud> tarelerulz: 'it said it could not work' doesn't mean much
<jimmygoon> Marfi|anime, they haven't finalized that though.... that is just the default style of their "widgets" or whatever ... which the taskbar is... the last screencast says thats going to change
<SamFisher47> various tweaks, such as disabling bluetooth services, etc, from various websites
<tarelerulz> I could try it again and see what it tell me
<Viaken2> Ok, so fun question. Is there a quick command to reinstall...everything?
<danbhfive> echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches     Question: how do I run that command as root?
<ToddEDM> how do i get avant-window-navigator from terminal
<soldats> ToddEDM, avant maybe
<Viaken2> danbhfive: sudo echo 3 | tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<nickrud> tarelerulz: I'm no wireless guru, I'm just talking about install here, by the way :)
<jsoftw> danbhfive: either su - to root, or sudo <command here>
<Marfi|anime> ToddEDM, you'll have to do a google search to add the repository to your sources.lst file
<kelsin> Viaken2: what is your goal, is your install screwed up in some way?
<ToddEDM> ok Marfi|anime
<danbhfive> Viaken2 interesting
<SamFisher47> i will brb, one possible solution is to disable auto-login
<soldats> ToddEDM, try "avant" in a terminal
<nickrud> jsoftw: you should recommend sudo -i for the root shell, helps reduce confusion :)
<mogra>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext ??? any help?
<Marfi|anime> ToddEDM, avant-window-manager-svn in synaptic. my bad. ;)
<danbhfive> jsoftw: su'ing to root works, but sudo did not, thats why I was asking for help actually
<vn> hi, I can't type in my password at the splash screen because it has an "é" and I can't type those, what can I do?
<jimmygoon> Marfi|anime, in official ubuntu repos?
<vn> on Gutsy
<Hammer89> *tries again* :) I'm running Gutsy on a LiveCD... and I noticed that my headphone jack isn't working... anyone know how to fix that?
<Marfi|anime> ToddEDM, avant-window-navigator-svn
<WGGMk> is it possible to access an ubuntu hard drive from windows?
<jsoftw> danbhfive: yeah I dont really use sudo a lot. If I need a root shell I su -
<Marfi|anime> jimmygoon, yup, just checkedi t
<jimmygoon> vn, log in as single user and change your pw
<Viaken2> kelsin: Err, yeah. Last boot, got complaints of /usr/lib/libgnomeui2.so.0 not existing. A little troubleshooting and I ran fsck from the LiveCD and it removed /usr/lib.
<mwilliam13> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<nickrud> danbhfive: sudo -i didn't give you a rot shell?
<tarelerulz> Getting wireless working with Ubuntu seem like pipe dream for the most part
<jimmygoon> Viaken2, I'm sorry, but when I read that I laughed out loud
<Viaken2> kelsin: Apparently if fsck.jfs can't fix a directory listing, it just removes it. :P
<Viaken2> jimmygoon: No problem. :P I did, too.
<soldats> nickrud, su gives you a root shell as well
<mwilliam13> ext file systems in windows   http://www.fs-driver.org/
<kelsin> Viaken2: well there could be reasons it can't, I would just install again, def quicker then trying to dpkg install stuff
<jimmygoon> mwilliam13, are you just spamming that or what?
<nickrud> soldats: true, but most people don't have a root password here
<mwilliam13> no...  there was a question from WGGMk
<Viaken2> My /home is fine and I can run apt-get/aptitude from a chroot. :P
<jimmygoon> I thought it was "sudo -s"
<K_Dallas> Q: I have installed office2003 via crossover office, and intend to install the tool that MS offers for office2003 users so that they could open 2007 file formats.  However, that requires SP3 and when I try to install it again via crossover, is says it is missing windows staller (I think the MSI thinggie).  Anyway to solve this? thanks
<jimmygoon> :P I think ew've had this disco before
<jimmygoon> mwilliam13, ok, my bad :)
<Viaken2> Ah ok...I can do that, too. I suppose. :P
<soldats> nickrud, ahh just a suggestion to the person your trying to help
<nickrud> jimmygoon: that gives you your personal home as $HOME , -i uses /root
<mwilliam13> sure thing
<mogra> lXext? google search says xlibs-dev, but that's installed already
<vn> jimmygoon: you mean recovery mode?
<kelsin> jimmygoon: sudo -s gives you a root shell, sudo -i gives you a root login shell so you get a new env and your home dir set correctly and stuff like that
<nickrud> jimmygoon: -s can make your dotfiles root owned if you're not careful
<jimmygoon> nickrud, :O
<danbhfive> nickrud: well I dunno, I actually got into a root shell by running 'sudo su'.   The reason I asked the question is that I wanted to know how to run it from the command line, without having to start up a root shell
<jimmygoon> nickrud, that would actually explain some things :/
<jimmygoon> vn, um yeah
<vn> damn it was THAT easy!
<nickrud> jimmygoon: it's why people say 'use gksudo' with gnome
<soldats> vn, google ubuntu dapper and the dapper page will show up and pind the section about changing the root passowrd or the password you need to change in cli
<tarelerulz> With  bcm43xx-fwcutter  do you still need a driver file ?
<vn> soldats: got it, thanks
<vn> but still...how do I get my é at the splash screen?
<soldats> vn, ok cool im glad
<vn> had that problem on dapper, edgy, opensuse 1.2 and 10.3,,,
<soldats> vn, you may need to use some "alt ***" commands
<soldats> if they work
<mwilliam13> tarelerulz:  no.  if you have a broadcom wifi card, the bcm43xx-fwcutter will do it... you must have a dell laptop.
<vn> such as?
<soldats> vn, try looking at your charmap and see what the command is im not fluent in odd letters
<tarelerulz> I have a HP Pavillion dv600 laptop  and a Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) wireless card
<mwilliam13> tarelerulz:  ah.  dell brands a broadcomm card as their own "true mobile" but still utilize the broadcom drivers... it should still work out for you though.
<SamFisher47> hi, my hal is still not working
<SamFisher47> despite turning off auto-login
<c0Ld> If I were to buy a new hard drive, would there be a simple way to copy my entire filesystem's partition onto it? Mine's an old IDE clunker and I'm looking to get something with a bit more speed.
<soldats> vn, U+00E9
<vn> how do I do that?
<SamFisher47> i believe the last 'tweak' i applied was to add profile to the end of the grub entry, and boot
<soldats> vn, its what my charmap says
<gunnar> how do i uninstall enlightement 16 ?
<vn> k
<tarelerulz> This may sound dumb ,but do you need to donwload  driver files or does it get the information from the hardware its
<gunnar> i want to use e17
<SamFisher47> anyone know how to fix the 'failed to initialize hal' error?
<soldats> vn, im not sure i usually copy paste but i believe it with the "alt"key
<SamFisher47> kelsin?
<vn> soldats: I guess it has to do with my locale?
<vn> k
<gunnar> how do i uninstall e16
<mwilliam13> c0Ld: you can use any imaging software, such as tools on a live disc on gparted
<mogra> gunnar: in Gutsy? sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<mogra> or searh enlightenment in Synaptic
<gunnar> i just installed e17 but i cant use it because i only enter the old one
<soldats> gunnar, sudo apt-get autoremove enlightenment"
<nickrud> gunnar: use synaptic, ctl-f enlightenment , mark all for deletion
<mwilliam13> c0Ld: go here:  http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=134457\\
<mwilliam13> c0Ld: go here:  http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=134457
<danbhfive> c0Ld: why dont you just backup the /home directory?
<soldats> gunnar, without quotes
<andreuu> when I load emule from a term window it has to stay open   , what do I do make a text file with sudo wine ~/.wine/c_drive/Program Files/emule/emule.exe in it
<gunnar> thanks
<andreuu> and chmod it and put it on desktop ?
<nickrud> aho, that autoremove is useful after all
<jimmygoon> andreuu, right click -> new- > launcher
<soldats> nickrud, yes it is i use it alot
<soldats> i try alot of packages and send error reports
<nickrud> soldats: I use aptitude, so I haven't done much but notice it exists so far. I'll look closer, thanks
<ethos> can anyone help me with ekiga? it says stun is blocked and i can't figure out the proper way to route it....
<soldats> nickrud, hah not so may new people know about it but i have used it as well i think of it a a "dirty" way to uninstall
<jimmygoon> I love dpkg and pkg management :)
<ethos> ekida*
<nickrud> soldats: pretty soon apt will catch up :)
<spicky> عربي
<soldats> nickrud, hah yea i think so too
<nickrud> er, apt-get that is :)
<revilodraw> when i open some avi files by double clicking on them mplayer gives me an error 'failed to open; filename.avi'.. but if i open mplayer first they play fine???
<soldats> revilodraw, i think it is a bug it has happened to me as well
<Pir8> What is the best video editing software package that folks would recommend?
<makaveli> i just upgraded to feisty how do i change my repositories from edgy to feisty?
<revilodraw> soldats; will it be fixed
<tarelerulz>  bcm43xx-fwcutter  I get this Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<tarelerulz> This file has an unknown MD5sum 746f59822a5187510471fc46889b8cc9.
<Pir8> s/best/best and free/
<nickrud> makaveli: if you upgraded, they already are. you can check by looking at /etc/apt/sources.list
<soldats> revilodraw, i believe its been reported so i assume it will if you like the player id suggest reporting it again
<makaveli> nickrud: that's exactly what i needed thank you
<ethos> do i need to tweak the ubuntu firewall for ekiga? i'm using a linux router btw
<makaveli> nickrud: do you know of any other repositories i can add other than the restricted, multivers and univers?
<nickrud> tarelerulz: there's a 008 release at http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4547 for the cutter, you might check that out
<revilodraw> soldats; i will do that... also vlc plays these same videos like its on lsd... complete blur
<tarelerulz> Nickrud I did go there  ,but it don't tell you have to install  the the new fw cutter
<nickrud> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for Feisty and earlier for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<makaveli> does anyone know what the problem is if you click on gtk-gnutella from the internet menu and nothing happens tried reinstlalling and still does the same thing
<soldats> revilodraw, hmm i will have to check in on that, your best bet is to use the one that plays the best for now. in the future it may be resolved, vlc has always worked for thogh
<nickrud> makaveli: that's the only one I reccomend
<makaveli> ok
<Baumer> So after I installed ubuntu... it worked perfectly... then I hit the crt/lcd button to output it to a screen... it continued to work... Then I reset the computer... and now the graphics are all messed up... It can't sense my graphics card or something...
<andreuu> how do i get a ctrl alt del task manger type window ?
<tarelerulz> it tell you how to use it one install hardware ,but not how to install it .
<danbhfive> !medibuntu | makaveli
<ubotu> makaveli: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nickrud> tarelerulz: what I was thinking is that that cutter might have updated info on files, and recognize your card
<jimmygoon> ethos, did you install firestarter? otherwise there is no built in firewall for ubunut
<jimmygoon> ethos, but yeah, you'll have to make exceptions throguh your router if ekiga needs to use certain ports
<Baumer> I don't know what's happening with it... Any ideas?
<Madpilot> jimmygoon, iptables is installed and running by default, actually, but it doesn't (IIRC) have any rules set
<ethos> jimmygoon: i thought ubuntu asked me when i first installed it friday night about firewall settings... i didn't tell it to install...
<soldats> andreuu, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_enable_Ctrl.2BAlt.2BDel_to_open_System_Monitor_in_GNOME this may help
<tarelerulz> Nickrud that is what I thought too that is why I went there to b43  so I might get my card working
<andreuu> ty
<ethos> jimmygoon: i read on a thread about setting a certain port and i did that but it didn't do anything for me...
<soldats> andreuu, not sure though but it may help
<jimmygoon> Madpilot, I knew someone would say that :P
<aubre> I bought a gateway laptop with ati 2400 video
<tarelerulz> The part I had problem with is install the program itself and I don't see on the net any where how to install the b43-fwcuttter
<jimmygoon> andreuu, gnome-system-monitor
<Madpilot> jimmygoon, <shrug> Glad I could help. :)  Technically, firestarter is just a firewall manager/rule-creator, not the actual firewall.
<Baumer> Anyone know how I can test to make sure my graphics card is running
<jimmygoon> Madpilot, so does it just modify iptables rules then?
<Baumer> I feel like it's turned off or something
<jimmygoon> Baumer, is there stuff on your screen?
<suttin> LOL
<Madpilot> jimmygoon, far as I know, ya. I could well be wrong, though.
<suttin> erm, not ment to be in caps
<ethos> jimmygoon: it tells me NAT couldn't be detected and the stun server status is blocked or something to that effect
<aubre> do folks like the Intel 3645 wifi ?
<Baumer> Ubuntu switched to some general driver... and everytime I switch it to what it was before it switches back
<Baumer> yeh... I guess it can't be off then
<jimmygoon> ethos, yeah, it probably means that ekiga needs to talk on a port and your router is blocking it
<revilodraw> what do y'all use to join avi's?
<linxuz3r> whats new in ubuntu guys?
<jimmygoon> linxuz3r, magic
<soldats> ethos, use the router to forward the ports ekiga need to listen on
<Baumer> Any ideas?
<ethos> soldats: i'm looking it up now
<nickrud> tarelerulz: what chip did you say you have
<ethos> jimmygoon: the one offered on the thread didn't work so i'll search again
<tarelerulz> nickrud I have Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<revilodraw> what prog joins avis?
<Viaken2> kelsin: Actually, come to think of it, I can't do a normal install. :-\
<Viaken2> Wait, nevermind...
<secret901> I just installed a program and it messed up when I try to log in Gnome.  I tried doing a apt-get remove of the application but it's still having the same problem.  Anyone know how I can remove traces of it?
<Viaken2> It's just going to be a royal pain in the butt.
<nickrud> tarelerulz: have you looked at this page: http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43?action=show&redirect=en%2Fusers%2FDrivers%2Fbcm43xx#devicefirmware
<numerik> bonjour, hi
<suttin> Hey guys, im a new ubuntu user, and a new linux user. I installed python using the synaptic packet manager, and i cant seem to find where it installed to. I did the same thing for thunderbird and had no problems, it went right into the Internet tab. anyone got any ideas?
<Viaken2> suttin: python you can run from the terminal
<Viaken2> open it and type "python"
<suttin> thank you
<Madpilot> suttin, Python the programming language? it won't have a menu entry
<soldats> suttin, type python in a terminal or type "whereis python" in a terminal to see where it is
<Baumer> Maybe I should just reinstall ubuntu... But I guess that must be a glitch... when you shut down ubuntu with it outputing to a second monitor?
<secret901> My xsession-errors file is telling me that it's trying to run setuid or setguid, and it's not supported by GTK
<suttin> thanks guys, so far good impressions comming from windows all my life
<Viaken2> Always nice to hear. :)
<secret901> what file should I edit to look for applications that run on startup?
<andreuu> when I try ctrl alt del ,  I get               Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<soldats> suttin, im glad your interested in linux
<nickrud> suttin: you might want to search synaptic (ctl-f) python ide
<tarelerulz> Thanks nickrud , I will give it a look . My lan don't work right either I can't get web pages they time out
<nickrud> tarelerulz: I mention it because it has a link to firmware that should work
<sexcopter> hi, is it possible with gparted to change a vfat partition to ntfs without wiping it?
<tarelerulz> The only thing I can get is irc , synaptic on both lan or wireless so I am in pickle
<soldats> sexcopter, i believe changing it invloves formatting it
<sexcopter> soldats: d'oh, that could be a pain
<tarelerulz> nickrud for my card controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02), That one ?
<soldats> sexcopter, if im right then move your needed file to another HDD then format and make it ntfs
<kkathman> im getting a message that says that my system is suddenly "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'   could this have been the result of a recent update?
<lacuce> Hi, how do you unmount a media (sda#) and prevent it from auto mounting on startup?
<revilodraw> kkathman; mine does that sometimes... very annoying
<Viaken2> So is there absolutely no easy way to reinstall everything on the system without doing a full install? I'd really rather not have to fight through compiling my sound drivers again...
<sexcopter> soldats: i'll probably do that eventually, but right now i'm low on free space, so need to free up a lotta stuff
<kkathman> revilodraw,  have you found a solution?
<secret901> do everything in the xinit directory get run at startup?
<sexcopter> thanks anyway
<revilodraw> kkathman; reboot
<kkathman> lol
<soldats> sexcopter, im sorry if you lived close to me i have a few spare HDDs i could spare
<nickrud> tarelerulz: it mentioned 4311, and pointed to a driver to use the cutter on
<kkathman> I'll try that
<robert_> ugh
<sexcopter> soldats: lol, no worries, cheers
<soldats> sexcopter, dido
<ToddEDM> ok that avant is cool, but i kinda want to do something with the panel at the top
<devon> sup sluts
<Viaken2> Ok, how about this. Does anyone know a file that keeps a list of the packages installed on your system? Something apt uses for housekeeping?
<soldats> ToddEDM, check the avant home page
<tarelerulz> Thanks nickrud  I will have to give it try .  I just want the wireless card to work so bad
<revilodraw> devon; banning forvever!! lol
<soldats> /etc/apps
<choudesh> !ops | devon
<ubotu> devon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<nickrud> tarelerulz: I finally got mine working, and pretend all is good
<brandon_> hello people
<kousotu> I'm having some issues with grub involving booting of indows, can someone help me?
<GIGGLES> So how hard would it be to set up my Ubuntu Box as a remote machine if I had a dynamic IP?
<soldats> !ask | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tarelerulz> Nickrud what does lspci say your wireless card ?
<Shadow147> how do I get the setenv working?
<lacuce> Hello, can anyone help me with unmounting?
<Madpilot> choudesh, the trolling coward had already run away by the time you hit ops
<kousotu> soldats: pay more attention, I aleady did ask
<soldats> !ask | lacuce
<ubotu> lacuce: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<macabro22> Hello
<choudesh> Madpilot: I know. I am slow tonight. ;-)
<soldats> kousotu, just ask it again i know its fgrowned upod but ask again
<macabro22> I am having some trouble with audio
<kousotu> lacuce: what's the problem you're having?
<lacuce> soldats: i want to umount a media (sda#) and prevent it from auto mounting on startup
<nickrud> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01) tarelerulz
<Viaken2> GIGGLES: I access mine all the time. You'll want to look into "dynamic dns" services.
<frank__> for some reason when i try to upgrade from FPawn it loses the network connection
<aubre> lacuce, first do a fuser and the directory you are trying to unmount
<Shadow147> lacuce just right click on the device on your desktop and click unmount
<Jordan_U> GIGGLES, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<MarcoDFW> does anyone manage to configure verizon + postfix ?
<kousotu> soldats: I said: I'm having some issues with grub involving booting of windows, can someone help me?
<andreuu> sudo wine ~/.wine/drive_c/"Program Files"/emule/emule.exe works fine but the eMule icon the installer doesnt work
<soldats> lacuce, if its automounting its probly something to do woth fstab i think
<tarelerulz> Nickrud , I have the say ,but  rev 2
<macabro22> some applications try to start something called jack
<andreuu> even when i change the command line to the one that works in term
<aubre> it will tell you the process number of what is keeping your umount from working
<aubre> kill -9 that process id
<nickrud> tarelerulz: yes, that's why I went looking for 02
<Shadow147> how do I get the setenv working?
<aubre> then you should be able to umount
<macabro22> and I get this error message.. hang on
<kousotu> I'm having some issues with grub involving booting of indows, can someone help me?
<soldats> kousotu, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu this may help im not sure im just trying to help
<nickrud> macabro22: jack is a sound server, supposed to be low latency I hear
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i'm using an intel based wifi card with the driver iwl4965, i can connect to WPA networks but not WPA2 networks, any idea why i can't? I'm using network-manager if that helps.
<Shadow147> I need to setup the compiling enviroment with CC gcc
<macabro22> http://www.pastebin.ca/804181
<Shadow147> !setenv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setenv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rafal> ubuntu's firefox makes some ghay sounds when using search (ctrl+f)
<nickrud> Shadow147: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rafal> how to stop this
<kousotu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frank__> "cant d/l repositry indexes"
<frank__> when i try to upgrade from feisty pawn
<macabro22> nickrud: it seems I need it to run some video editing software
<soldats> kousotu, did you get my message
<soldats> kousotu, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<Shadow147> nickrud I have build-essential package
<nickrud> macabro22: don't know much about it, but that sounds believable
<lacuce> soldats, what should i do with it? just delete media from fstab?
<MarcoDFW> Hello I'm trying to configure mail server Posfix with verizon smtp anyone can help?
<mikeooo> lol during upgrade more and more ram keeps being used
<mikeooo> up to 3.6gb used
<nickrud> Shadow147: so what's the issue? (i'm no developer, can help with itty bitty stuff there)
<soldats> lacuce, possibly did you try to "unmount <sda**>"
<rafal> ubuntu's firefox makes some annoying sounds when using search (ctrl+f), why?
<Shadow147> nickrud I need to use the setenv command
<soldats> lacuce, if it automounts it shouldbe in fstab so if its in there delete the entry
<macabro22> even some other apps can't play sound sometimes as well
<kousotu> ok, so how do I figure out whic partion is windows?
<kousotu> cause Vista shows up, just not XP
<lacuce> i did sudo umount <sda*>, it works, but it will be mounted on the next boot
<soldats> kousotu, run fdisk -l in a terminal
<macabro22> for example if I have skype running I get no sound in ut2004
<bulmer> kousotu-> df -h tells you what type of partition
<Shadow147> kousotu just look for a folder called windows
<macabro22> how come? can someone help?
<lacuce> soldats, so how do i prevent from auto-mounting?
<kousotu> Shadow147: I have 2 a Vista and an XP
<kousotu> for some reason Vista is not recognising XP like it should
<Shadow147> kousotu oh ok
<soldats> lacuce, if the device is in the fstab file delete the whole line in which it is listed
<secret901> When I install an application that changes my init script, does it make a backup of my init script?
<Shadow147> kousotu was vista your first install
<bulmer> secret901-> no
<ethos> jimmygoon: they don't address my issue in any way in the documentation. It told me if all else fails to foward to a certain port, i did and it didn't work either.....
<kousotu> although, that is a smart idea, not that I think about it :)
<aubre> lacuce you will probably need to edit /etc/fstab and comment it out
<soldats> secret901, it should
<secret901> bulmer: do you know which scripts are run on startup?
<kousotu> Shadow147: nope, XP was
<frank__> uh, can someone help me figure out how to upgrade FeistyPawn please
<frank__> with update manager
<lacuce> soldats. i'll try that, thanks
<bulmer> secret901-> entries are added in /etc/init.d
<frank__> its complaining about repositories
<lacuce> aubre, thanks
<rafal> frank__:  it just worked for me
<interceptor> ubuntu-ru
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Shadow147> kousotu use linux's bootloader GRUB
<soldats> lacuce, make sure you know exactly which one you want to delete so you diont accidently delete your bootpartition
<aloha-frank> sigh
<kousotu> althouhg, I could tell by the size of the partion
<interceptor> how to jump to russian channel ?
<Viaken2> Is there a command to find out what processes are accessing the hard disk? Like top, but with hard disk access? (And without a kernel module like atop?)
<secret901> bulmer: so all scripts in that directory are run?
<kousotu> Shadow147: that was the idea
<soldats> !cv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> secret901-> plus a few more... /etc/rcX.d
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<soldats> oops yea its ru
<secret901> bulmer: my problem app seems to occur when I load gnome
<bulmer> secret901-> not all,  some may be started by inittab
<Shadow147> kousotu well then GRUB should have found it
<kousotu> it didn't
<secret901> bulmer: I don't get problems when I use GNOME-safe
<kousotu> and never did
<kousotu> it picked up Vista
<bulmer> secret901-> which gnome app would it be?
<secret901> bulmer: it's called "xvnkb"
<aloha-frank> uh, can someone help me figure out how to UPGRADE FeistyPawn please
<rafal> aloha-frank: it should just work
<nickrud> Shadow147: beyond me; the only setenv I found was in gnulib.
<bulmer> secret901-> i dont know what that is
<Shadow147> kousotu thats weird I have my Win XP reconized by Grub
<kousotu> ok, XP is SDA1
<secret901> bulmer: it's a keyboard utility that allows you to input text in a different language
<kousotu> Shadow147: I have Xp and vista on this laptop
<soldats> aloha-frank, sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade fiesty-fawn i think
<bulmer> secret901-> well find out which gnome app calls it
<secret901> bulmer: but I've removed it but it's still giving me problems, so I'm trying to remove all traces of it
<kousotu> usually Vista picks up XP, but it's not for some dumb reason
<Shadow147> ok
<jakebourne> my box isn't picking up eth0... is there a way to change this?
<abhi_> i'm facing a really weird problem, everytime i start up Gutsy, I have a gzip and a tar process running in the background which eats up my CPU usage and it's not for a short while it goes on until I kill it. What's wrong?
<aloha-frank> soldats: i'm using the gui tool
<secret901> bulmer: I think it's being run on startup
<nickrud> kousotu: make a duplicate of the vista stanza in /boot/grub/menu.lst, and change the device to sda1
<bulmer> secret901-> then look around /etc/init.d
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i'm using an intel based wifi card with the driver iwl4965, i can connect to WPA networks but not WPA2 networks, any idea why i can't? I'm using network-manager if that helps.
<soldats> aloha-frank, i wonder why it doesnt say upgrade to fiesty-fawn
<soldats> it normally should say it
<nickrud> kousotu: er, that is, root (hd0,0)
<Shadow147> kousotu well I have never used Vista after the RC@ release
<aloha-frank> soldats: ?
<Shadow147> RC2*
<secret901> bulmer: the error message is: Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<soldats> aloha-frank, in the gui it should say upgrade i just wonder why it doesnt
<dahitokiri> how can i disable smash stacking detection on my system?
<soldats> aloha-frank, try the command line version
<soldats> aloha-frank, have you googled it or checked the furum or the ubuntu home page
<nickrud> abhi_: try ps aux , see what command is running the process, should be able to track it down that was
<nickrud> *way
<bulmer> secret901-> thats for that xvnkb ?
<aloha-frank> soldats: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<secret901> bulmer: I dunno, that's the error message in the error file when I try to log in GNOME
<pipegeek> Hmmm....
<kousotu> Shadow147: what is SD1? (hd0,0)?
<bulmer> secret901-> thats a tuff one to find...i dont know where i'd  point you..sorry not much of a help
<aloha-frank> soldats: "new distro 7.10" is available
<secret901> !paste
<dahitokiri> how can i disable stack smashing detection on my system?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soldats> aloha-frank, is it just a sec update or you wnat to upgrade the OS
<slavi1> when accessing my local phpmyadmin installation, apache isntead spits out the php code (other php code besides phpmyadmin work)
<aloha-frank> soldats: well upgrade the OS would be good i suppose
<abhi_> nickrud: ok i'll have to restart my machine for that
<bulmer> dahitokiri-> am guessing, is that part of the selinux features?
<secret901> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46658/
<soldats> aloha-frank, ok well i realize what you want but i just wonder why the gui didnt give you the option try "sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal
<kousotu> nickrud: sd1 is hd0,0?
<nickrud> kousotu: sda1 , yes
<kousotu> wow...
<kousotu> why it that booting Vista then?
<dahitokiri> bulmer, hm, seems like it. any idea how i'd disable it from linking with code that i write?
<nickrud> kousotu: first ide device, first partition (counting from 0)
<soldats> aloha-frank, i think 7.10 is fiesty fawn
<pipegeek> So, recently (I wish I knew how recently---I'm assuming it was some update pushed out in the last week), compiz.real has gotten in the habit of slowly eating up all available memory while gnome-screensaver is running, predictably rendering the system unusable after a couple hours.  This happens every time, without fail.  Am I alone in this?
<kousotu> Vista is on SD3
<hiredgoon> 7.10 is gutsy
<aubre> 7.10 is gutsy gibbon
<hiredgoon> 7.04 is feisty
<aloha-frank> soldats: i ran the cli and it seemed to not offer and upgrade but the gui does
<secret901> bulmer: is everything in init.d run on startup?
<soldats> pipegeek, in my experience all screensavers do that but im not sure
<nickrud> kousotu: i'm gonna go way out on a limb here, but check your boot.ini on xp?
<aubre> altcd might let you upgrade
<pipegeek> soldats: as in, all screensavers do this to compiz?
<bulmer> dahitokiri-> i really dont know which library would that be, you have to google for those in-depth
<soldats> aloha-frank, ok well id suggest upgrading from the gui then
<kousotu> I cn do that :)
<soldats> aloha-frank, it should do the sec updates as well
<pipegeek> soldats: because that wasn't my experience until a week ago.... and, if that's true, why is compiz enabled by default in a standard gutsy install?
<HateX> does anyone have a problem with firefox opening up the java.com homepage?
<HateX> mine completly locks up
<bulmer> secret901-> no, the ones that start in S  in  /etc/rcN.d     where N is 2-5
<aloha-frank> this is 7.04 now
<david__> I'm able to go to java.com just fine
<kousotu> nickrud:
<secret901> bulmer: they start when GNOME starts? which number should I be looking for?
<kousotu> [operating systems]
<kousotu> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
<nickrud> bulmer, secret901 as well as the ones in rc2.d
<bulmer> secret901-> but note that they link back to /etc/init.d
<soldats> pipegeek, compiz want my gusty default but i heard alot about the gusty version screensaver being unresponsive
<aloha-frank> i can't apt-get update    with cli either
<kousotu> it's not aXP boot.ini ssue
<aloha-frank> same thing Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<aloha-frank> do i need to edit some package list
<nickrud> kousotu: no clue then. I'm not an xp guy, and have only had one ms os at a time. I like them to be lonely
<pipegeek> soldats: come again?
<kousotu> lol
<soldats> aloha-frank, you shouldnt have to
<nickrud> bulmer, secret901 erm, i meant rcS.d
<kousotu> nickrud: I do tech work for friends, I needto use both
<kousotu> lol
<aloha-frank> soldats: how else to fix this complaint   for  update
<bulmer> nickrud-> good point
<soldats> pipegeek, i only meant that i heard that the screensaver for gusty on compiz was faulty
<secret901> Nickrud, bulmer: What are disabled when I run gnome on failsafe?  I don't have that error when I go to failsafe
<soldats> aloha-frank, ill try to find out hold on
<nickrud> secret901: I don't know, sorry. I've never really looked at the session startup stuff
<pipegeek> soldats: ah
<bulmer> secret901-> umm i really dont know, I'd trace what that grub entry is and look at the script?
<soldats> aloha-frank, does this work "sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kousotu> Vista's boot.ini is blank
<secret901> bulmer: which script?
<bulmer> secret901-> the failsafe?
<aloha-frank> soldats: no the command line gives the same complain
<vn> what are the places where I need to look why my keyboard layout is incorrect?
<vn> and what kind of keyboard should I specify for an IBM thinkpas r40?
<soldats> pipegeek, sorry i never use screensavers it uses a lot of memory but ill try to lookup your problem
<aloha-frank> soldats: apt-get update is complaining about the package
<shayan> hello, does anyone know a movie to be shown in public about linux
<pipegeek> soldats: '
<aloha-frank> both with gui or command line ; same
<pipegeek> soldats: 'ppreciate it
<soldats> aloha-frank, hmm did you try just doing "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kousotu> nickrud: think adding a SD3 load might wor?
<aloha-frank> soldats: before update?
<CyberMad> i got problem with installing Skype on 7.10 (Gutsy), i tried apt-get install skype  but the package not available?
<nickrud> kousotu: is is possible, the worst that will happen is grub will say it can't find it when you try to boot it
<owen1> how to share a folder in ubuntu with the XP partition?
<kousotu> true
<CyberMad> should i install skype from *.deb ?
<kousotu> but I'd have to do alot of work if it didn't
<aloha-frank> soldats: that gives this : 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kousotu> ;p;
<shayan> hello, does anyone know a movie to be shown in public about linux?
<CyberMad> the Skype.com website only release Skype for 7.04, is that ok use it for 7.10 ?
<nickrud> kousotu: eh, get a linux job :)
<kousotu> lol
<secret901> bulmer: where's the failsafe script?
<soldats> aloha-frank, d*mn i wonder why you may need to edit the repository file
<kousotu> nickrud: I'm unimployed
<kousotu> unemployed*
<aloha-frank> soldats: or why it seems to think it doesn't need a dist-upgrade
<aloha-frank> soldats: when 7.10 is available; i believe it did some partial upgrade
<kousotu> CyberMad: most likely
<aloha-frank> then my network was going down
<soldats> pipegeek, http://secunia.com/advisories/27381 this is a security update for screensaver i wonder if it may help you
<aloha-frank> my internet connectivity would stay up for like 5 minutes then die, till i now have it manually configured ?
<soldats> aloha-frank, what was the output of the partial upgrade
<soldats> aloha-frank, was there errors
<aloha-frank> soldats: it was done by gui
<nickrud> !skype | CyberMad
<aloha-frank> i have no record of it now
<ubotu> CyberMad: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<owen1> how to share a folder with my XP partition
<owen1> ?
<soldats> aloha-frank, did you check in the terminal
<arooni> hey folks!  none of my function keys are working (i can hit f1 and help launches... but when i try to map the deskbar to f3 for example... i cant :(
<soldats> aloha-frank, when you run sys monitor does it say 7.10 or 7.04
<Shadow147> kousotu well hd0.0 is your primary master drive
<kousotu> right
<nickrud> owen1: simply mount your xp partition, and you have access to the whole thing. Places->computer, click the drive
<kousotu> what's SD3? 0,2?
<nickrud> kousotu: sda3, yes
<aloha-frank> soldats: 7.04
<kousotu> someone said they had XP in here
<soldats> hmm you may need to update the repository file
<Shadow147> kousotu well your 3rd hard drive
<pipegeek> soldats: yeah.... saw it, but it came out in october, and I update at least once a week... unlikely to be relevant
<aloha-frank> soldats: i believe i must update successfully before upgrading
<pipegeek> soldats: thanks anyway.
<kousotu> I have 1 hd, 4 partions
<kousotu> lol
<aloha-frank> soldats: how
<owen1> nickrud: i see many drives. what should I do here?
<vn> where does setxkbmap store its data?
<kousotu> Shadow147: you have XP on that machine?
<Shadow147> kousotu well hd0.3 is your 3 partition
<owen1> nickrud: i want to share a folder that i use in ubuntu with the XP.
<Shadow147> kousotu Yes
<ninjagambit> i have 6 part. i think
<Shadow147> kousotu but I dont have Vista
<nickrud> owen1: ah, the opposite direction. Do you use xp?
<kousotu> check the XP root files for bootmgr
<yikes> hey guys I got a rather nasty problem that I believe is hardware related
<soldats> aloha-frank, id ask someone here what file to edit for the repositories and ask what you should input to the file
<nickrud> owen1: and just click the drives, one of them will be the right partition
<kousotu> yikes: explain pease
<owen1> nickrud: i use ubuntu. i also have xp (side by side). i want my XP to see a folder.
<Shadow147> my hd0.0 is my primary hard drive but Ubuntu is on my hd1.0
<soldats> aloha-frank, ive never had to do it so im not sure
<yikes> I just installed 7.10 on a IBM T61 with the Nvidia 140 video
<kousotu> shodow, open it on linux
<kousotu> lol
<soldats> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<owen1> nickrud: i use ubuntu. i also have xp (side by side). i want my XP to see a folder.
<kousotu> Shadow147: *
<nickrud> owen1: fs-driver.org has a driver you can install on xp that will read the linux partition. Just like it was a windows drive
<Shadow147> kousotu my hd0.0 is my primary hard drive but Ubuntu is on my hd1.0
<soldats> !repo | aloha-frank
<ubotu> aloha-frank: please see above
<kousotu> got that
<yikes> when I boot, the regular loading screen runs and then when i would normally be greeted by a login manager or desktop, the screen goes black and the system appears to lock up
<Shadow147> kousotu ok
<kousotu> you can mount XP's partion on ubunt
<Shadow147> kousotu so GRUB is you Primary Bootloader
<owen1> nickrud: ok, and if i right click on a folder in ubuntu and click on share, it will not help as well?
<kousotu> right
<yikes> I can't ctrl-alt f1, although I can Ctrl-Alt-Del which will cause a reboot after some time
<arooni> hey folks!  none of my function keys are working (i can hit f1 and help launches... but when i try to map the deskbar to f3 for example... i cant :(
<yikes> any ideas?
<owen1> nickrud: i did it and it asked me to install something, and i did.
<jes3> anyone use gobuntu yet?
<nickrud> owen1: no, that's for network sharing, between two computers, not between two os's on the same muchine
<kousotu> so hd0,0 is the primary boot partion?
<Shadow147> kousotu so GRUB should have seen Vista and XP
<kousotu> it doesn't
<antler> fs-driver ain't that great for ext3 unless u properly unmount every time
<kousotu> that's the problem
<kousotu> and Vista refuses to see XP
<kousotu> so I'm in a catch 22
<jes3> Two versions of MS don't interroperate!?
<owen1> nickrud: got it.
<kousotu> jes3: something made Vista not see XP
<kousotu> I'm not sure what
<vn> anyone happens to know where setxkbmap store its data?
<nickrud> antler: I've only tried it a couple of times but have been told it works ok, I generally use explore2fs
<Shadow147> kousotu  thats weird unless vista has a problem with linux
<kousotu> Shadow147: Vista will load on grub
<Shadow147> kousotu I don't have vista just XP/Ubuntu
<kousotu> in fact Grub loads the Vista loader
<kousotu> I'm sharing what I know
<Shadow147> right
<kousotu> I need it to load XP's
<kousotu> if I changed 0,0 to 0,1 it should load XP's partion directly?
<tarelerulz> Nickrud , If you around what is the link to a bcm43-cutter you gave me for my card ? It would seem i did not save it to a file like I hopped so when I went back into vista I could look up the link
<Shadow147> kousotu this will help
<nickrud> kousotu: it would look for the boot loader on sda2 tat way
<Jordan_U> Anyone know of any programs for opening 700 meg tif files?
<kousotu> hm.....
<nickrud> tarelerulz: http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43?action=show&redirect=en%2Fusers%2FDrivers%2Fbcm43xx#devicefirmware
<kousotu> wait.. sd2 is a 1gb copy partion
<vn> is I wanna set a default setxkbmap, where should I set it?
<Shadow147> kousotu this will allow you to add XP to Grub
<kousotu> Shadow147: it failed
<nickrud> Jordan_U: wow, won't gimp?
<kousotu> I have an XP boot.ini anyway
<Jordan_U> nickrud, I don't think I have enough RAM to open a 700 meg tif in the gimp :)
<kousotu> lol
<nickrud> Jordan_U: heh. have you tried qiv? It used to be my primary viewer, it's very tiny
<tarelerulz> NickRud thanks alot . I hope this helps .  I have been working on getting this card working right for a week and maybe more
<Shadow147> kousotu try this
<soldats> Jordan_U, does GQview?
<kousotu> still failed
<Dr_Willis> you could use the various imagemagik tools to convert it to somthing a little more useable.
<Shadow147> let me heck my settings
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> k
<kousotu> heck away :P
<Jordan_U> nickrud, soldats, I havn't finished downloading yet, I'll try both ( not expecting much though :)
 * nickrud tries to think of what could be a cdimage sized image
<soldats> Jordan_U, it works well for me but im not sure about "tiff"
<soldats> "tif"
<Jordan_U> nickrud, http://www.spacetelescope.org/images/html/heic0710a.html
<Jordan_U> soldats, Yea, meant tiff
<robert__> hey there how do i add the snowy effect to my compiz fusion it doesn't have it....
<kousotu> still failed
<secret901> how do I search in a directory for a certain keyword in all files?
<ubuntu> chung
<tarelerulz> Well, I got some files from that site before and I read b43  supports my card .  The one thing I have yet to finds is how to install/compile b43-fwcutter .  It tells you how to use it ,but not how to install it and the files themself don't tell you any thing
<soldats> Jordan_U, ok well i hope it works for you
<kousotu> it aparently doesn't like you
<kousotu> lol
<Shadow147> SHIT
<ankur> what is the name of best flash player in ubuntu?
<Shadow147> must be
<ubuntu> hello
<kousotu> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> ankur, flash :)
<soldats> ankur, i think totem plays flash
<secret901> Is there a way to search all text files in a certain directory for a certain keyword?
<Shadow147> kousotu do you IM programs
<nickrud> massive file, what understatement
<evfan42> alright I have a question about my nvidia drivers
<kousotu> Shadow147: take your pick
<kousotu> :)
<robert__> does anybody have the snowy effect working on their compiz fusion???
<Jordan_U> ankur, Unless you mean .flv player, in which case almost any media app will work
<Dr_Willis> Section31 'grep' can do that.
<secret901> the deskbar applet is a POS
<Shadow147> kousotu send me you account name for msn
<aloha-frank> soldats: i seem to have figured it out somehow
<kousotu> robert__: define "snoey effect"?
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for secret901
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ubuntu> how are you?
<nickrud> tarelerulz: I took a look at the download, you would just download it, unpack it and cd into it, and run   make
<Jordan_U> robert_, Are you just getting squares?
<aloha-frank> strangley the gui for software sources is listing version 6.10
<soldats> aloha-frank, awesome how? id like to know for future referencd
<Dr_Willis> secret901  the grep command is darn handy for searching text files.
<aloha-frank> so i chose those and magically it stopped complaining bbiab
<evfan42> I have geforce ti 4200 and I installed 96.43 version and now ubuntu is screwed up
<soldats> aloha-frank, ahh hmm im glad you got it settled then
<robert__> Jordan i don't even have it on my window for compiz effect available
<nickrud> secret901: grep  (and think about installing beagle, I find it Worked For Me™
<jsoft> How do I get ssh listening on ubuntu?
<robert__> do i just download it or what i am not sure what to do
<tarelerulz> Nickrud I did just that  I cd into the uncompress directory and ran makefiles and nothing happened . that is why I was so lost
<secret901> nickrud: doesn't beagle come with Gibbon?
<nickrud> tarelerulz: no,   make
<Jordan_U> robert_, Do you have compiz-fusion-plugins-extra installed?
<spydon> sshd, jsoft
<crdlb> Jordan_U: snow is in plugins-unsupported
<Dr_Willis> jsoftw install the ssh server.  sshd
<Jordan_U> secret901, no, tracker
<crdlb> which isn't in gutsy
<nickrud> secret901: I thought it was using tracker
<robert__> i am not sure i downloaded it from the synaptic....i got everything that said compiz
<Jordan_U> robert_, Ahh, see crdlb's comment, it's in plugins-unsupported
<secret901> nickrud: whatever it was, it was useless
<robert__> what is that? do i search for plugins unsupported?
<evfan42> por favor?
<robert__> i'm sorry i am a noob at this
<Jordan_U> !es | evfan42
<ubotu> evfan42: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<jsoft> Dr_Willis: weird. Doesnt come with it by default eh?
<jsoft> :)
<kousotu> darn you Jordan_U, you beat me :P
<secret901> nickrud: how do I use grep to search a directory recursively
<spydon> can I set sshd to listen to more ports then port 22?
<nickrud> secret901: grep -r (recursive)
<Jordan_U> robert_, Apparently it's also not included in the default repositories, so your going to have to look around for a .deb or install it manually :(
<tarelerulz> So you telling my nickrud that  if I download b43-fwcutter  and cd into the uncompressed dircotory and did make it should install the program ?  there is Makefile in the directory . so I thought I should do ./Makefiles and it would  do somehtng
<evfan42> lol I need help with my video card install
<nickrud> tarelerulz: no, make is a command that will read the makefile and run the commands in it (roughly)
<robert__> well see i found this......http://gitweb.compiz-fusion.org/?p=fusion/plugins/snow;a=summary
<Jordan_U> tarelerulz, bcm43xx-fwcutter is available in the repos, no need to compile from source
<nickrud> tarelerulz: I'm assuming you have build-essential installed
<nickrud> tarelerulz: Jordan_U knows much more about wireless than I
<Jordan_U> tarelerulz, And I think that b43cutter == bcm43xx-fwcutter on Linux since b43 is called bcm43xx on Linux ( IIRC, I likely don't though :)
<robert__> jordan do you know a wiki that can help show me how to rep the stuff?
<secret901> nickrud: how do I start beagle after it's installed?
<tarelerulz> that is other problem I ran into is  build-essential could not upgrade libc6  and g++  build-essential
<jsoft> So ok, how does the sshd server start up then? is it automagically started once I install it?
<Dr_Willis> jsoft it should start once installed.
<jsoft> Cool, thanks.
<jsoft> It appearst o be.
<FireHazard17> how do I change my private ip address?
<Jordan_U> tarelerulz, "The b43 drivers (bcm43xx in mainline kernels, b43 and b43legacy in wireless-2.6 and 2.6.24 and later)" from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<evfan42> anybody else have this same prople>
<evfan42> m?
<novaheat> jsoft: Yeah, if it's in /etc/init.d, it should just start up no problems.
<FireHazard17> to a static one from my current dynamic one that is using the dhcp from my router?
<jsoft> Ok, now does anyone here do any pic microcontroller programming?
<tarelerulz> I cd into the  b43 directory and do make and then do make install to do the rest ? right thanks alot guys
<nickrud> secret901: system->preferences->session , look for it in the Startup Programs tab
<soldats> FireHazard17, your isp should be able to change your "personal" one
<FireHazard17> soldats: that is my public one
<soldats> FireHazard17, do you mean from your router
<secret901> nickrud: thanks
<Piratero> hello
<Piratero> does anyone have a script that automatically produces a .toc for cdrdao?
<Piratero> i'm in need of one
<Piratero> i already have cue2toc...
<FireHazard17> soldats: yes I suppose
<novaheat> FireHazard17: Your ISP might not let you have a static ip.
<tarelerulz> Jordan_U does that  mean I have kernel 2.6 at lest or do I have to have 2.6.24 and if so How would I get 2.6.24 kernel ?
<secret901> nickrud: I found the culprit to my gnome problem in a file in /etc/X11/Xsessions.d, can I just delete it outright?
<FireHazard17> novaheat: NOT A PUBLIC ONE
<soldats> FireHazard17, is it a "192.168" type you want to change
<FireHazard17> novaheat: my private one
<FireHazard17> soldats: yes
<novaheat> So you want your router to give you a different IP?
<FireHazard17> novaheat: yes
<soldats> FireHazard17, is it necessary
<freyes> anyone here have a 1080p monitor hooked up to ubuntu?
<nickrud> secret901: which one?
<FireHazard17> soldats: no it is not I can easily do it on windows
<power788> why doesn't vncserver show the actual desktop when i view it?
<whabo> Helllo there i have a quick question ( that might be stuoid) if i have two wireless connection, two diffrent connections .. and they are both strong, (mine and my neighbor's) IS it possible to bridge or combine BOTH of them to come up with a faster connection? i mean i know u can bridge on windows. HELP please???? any suggestions?????
<freyes> erm
<novaheat> Plug your computer into a different port?
<freyes> perhaps i should ask, why do i get no signal when i start my dell when it's hooked up via dvi to an lcd
<secret901> it's called 60xvnkb_startup, seems to be added by that program
<Jordan_U> tarelerulz, What broadcom chipset do you have? You can likely get at least basic support by simply going to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Gutsy, it looks like b43 is newer but not required for any chipset ( I'm still looking around the site though ), Gutsy comes with bcm43xx
<FireHazard17> novaheat: no I want a static one not a different dynamic one
<secret901> nickrud: it's called 60xvnkb_startup, seems to be added by that program
<Dr_Willis> power788 vncserver spawns its own X and desktop. thats how its designed to work. it does NOT show the  Desktop you connected to via kdm/gdm.
<soldats> FireHazard17, google free static ip
<vn> what's the best way to remote control a linux computer in X?
<FireHazard17> soldats: not that
<soldats> ohh sorry
<novaheat> FireHazard17: On my router, at least, the IPs are assigned by port, so if I'm plugged into ethernet port #1, I'm always 192.168.0.1 (for instance).
<whabo> Helllo there i have a quick question ( that might be stuoid) if i have two wireless connection, two diffrent connections .. and they are both strong, (mine and my neighbor's) IS it possible to bridge or combine BOTH of them to come up with a faster connection? i mean i know u can bridge on windows. HELP please???? any suggestions?????
<Dr_Willis> power788 kde and gnome both have a 'share the desktop' feature that works that way.
<FireHazard17> novaheat: Interesting
<secret901> nickrud: or is there a way to rename it so that it doesn't run on startup?
<nickrud> secret901: try apt-get -r --purge xvnkb (or the actual package name). Manually changing files in /etc is something you need to be exactly sure about what you are doing
<power788> Dr_Willis: can I access this via IP address?
<Dr_Willis> vn depends on what you want to controll it with.
<FireHazard17> I did it easily on gentoo, I just can't remember now
<evfan42> can someone that can help me plz pm me?
<Dr_Willis> power788 yes you should be able to. I never use the feature under gnome, and only a few times under kde.  I perfer to use 'vncserver' and set up a very light desktop for my remote ussage.
<nickrud> secret901: you could try moving it out of that dir ( files in *.d dirs in /etc are all read, you can't stop it)
<novaheat> FireHazard17: Yeah. Each port has an IP it always assigns. Not sure how the wireless works. I assume it just starts assigning IPs from 192.168.0.5 on up, depending on how many people are connected.
<secret901> nickrud: do you mean -remove instead of -r? it doesn't understand -r
<soldats> evfan42, what did you need again
<novaheat> Maybe you can tell your router to always assign a certain IP to a certain MAC address?
<FireHazard17> novaheat: that is how my wired works
<vn> Dr_Willis: with a small executable that is ran mostly fro windows but cn be from linux too
<power788> Dr_Willis: thank you
<nickrud> secret901: heh. I'm into aptitude, sudo aptitude purge xvnkb
<whabo> Helllo there i have a quick question ( that might be stuoid) if i have two wireless connection, two diffrent connections .. and they are both strong, (mine and my neighbor's) IS it possible to bridge or combine BOTH of them to come up with a faster connection? i mean i know u can bridge on windows. HELP please???? any suggestions?????
<FireHazard17> novaheat: you can just do it in the software
<Piratero> anyone?
<evfan42> soldats: I installed drivers for nividia geforce ti 4200 and now ubuntu is all screwed up
<pgan> My two disks have the same UUID, after I dd'ed all contents of one to the other.  I know disks should have different UUIDs, so how can I fix that?
<Jordan_U> whabo, I know it is possible, I don't think it's easy though
<soldats> evfan42, how screwed up
<Dr_Willis> vn vnc and the vncserver/client are a fairly easy way to get some remote desktops going
<whabo> Jordan_U is it by using a program??? or just my configuration
<evfan42> like the screen resolution is bad, and I cant change any settings in nvidia x server settings
<vn> Dr_Willis: ok and what would be a second option?
<secret901> nickrud: thanks, I'll try logging back in and see if that solves my problem
<Jordan_U> whabo, Just configuration
<evfan42> and when I was starting up it flash a few times at the screen before the login page
<Dr_Willis> vn depdns on the OS you want on the remote machine.   if its linux. freenx can work..
<Jordan_U> whabo, Though there may be a program available that will configure it for you, I don't know
<secret901> nickrud: looks good, that file seems to have been deleted
<NetLarIrvine> Anyone ever try to install linux on a Vudu Box?
<whabo> Jordan_U thx ill research on how to do it with linux thx
<NetLarIrvine> I know it has a 250 GB drive
<soldats> evfan42, have you tried "sudo dpkg xserver-xorg"
<nickrud> secret901: apt-get remove (I reread the man page;P) will leave files in /etc (in case you had altered them) and --purge will remove them, fyi
<evfan42> soldats: not yet
<vn> Dr_Willis: and if its windows?
<tarelerulz> I have  a Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) is the card I have sorry for not telling you all that .  I was bussy trying to get this all worked out
<secret901> nickrud: Yay, it worked.  Thanks for your help.
<evfan42> this is what I got
<soldats> evfan42, if you do it be careful and read carefully on what your doing it works well with resolution
<evfan42> dpkg: need an action option
<evfan42> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<evfan42> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<evfan42> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<evfan42> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<evfan42> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<evfan42> Type dpkg --license for copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*].
<evfan42> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<vn> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pgan> My two hard disks have the same UUID, after I dd'ed one to the other.  I know disks should have different UUIDs, so how can I fix that?
<Jordan_U> tarelerulz, Then using restricted manager should get it to work, though that exact chipset is not fully supported ( stability issues IIRC )
<evfan42> lol, sorry
<sainzeo> would anyone know how to determine an external harddrives UUID?
<freyes> anyone know of a way to change the resolution of the bios when a pc is starting up?
<soldats> evfan42, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     sorry i typoed it
<soldats> big time
<kravlin> I keep getting Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.2.4-2ubuntu3.1_i386.deb' when i try to update from 6.06 to 6.10. can anyone help?
<FluxD> kravlin: download it manuaally and try it
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | sainzeo
<ubotu> sainzeo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kravlin> FluxD: you mean the update?
<novaheat> I've got a question about joysticks. When I run jscalibrator, it recognizes everything just fine. But when I load up any game that can use a joystick, the D-Pad is non-functional. Other buttons work fine.
<novaheat> Any suggestions?
<tarelerulz> I am not in the know on such  ,but what do I need from the  wirelless card. all I need is web pags and downloading stuff.  The part I am lost about  Do I just install it  then it loads up and I find my router and it does the rest
<FluxD> kravlin: yup
<sainzeo> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<kravlin> FluxD: I have issues with the mouse for live cds. and i'm generally too lazy to try and download another cd and burn it.
<FluxD> kravlin: a sec
<FluxD> kramer: u have internet access?
<nickrud> pgan: you would use tune2fs -U <uuid> to set the uuid on the partition, you can use http://www.famkruithof.net/uuid/uuidgen to create one
<Shadow147> well I am trying to install ps2toolchain for linux
<unagi_> i was hoping gutsy would fix my hibernation problems.......it did not.......anyone here have problems with suspend or hibernate?
<soldats> unagi_, ive never been able to do either one of those
<Shadow147> but I am getting this ./config/tc-i386.h:516: error: array type has incomplete element type
<Adam300>  I want to run a X program from a terminal as a diffrent user then who is logged into x, I can change users in the terminal but every x program I run says it can't find display
<soldats> i wish i knew how to fix it
<tarelerulz> Well, to all that helped me when I do get the wireless card workign I will be back in here for sure.  The one thing I love about linux is working on it and getting new stuff to work.  The wireless is a big problem see with net you can do research at all
<nickrud> unagi: me too
<unagi_> me neither its kinda annoying =(
<nickrud> unagi: what's frustrating is it did work for a long time, but not any more
<pgan> nickrud: thanks.  Why did they become the same?
<unagi_> it never worked for me =/
<soldats> unagi_, i got over it i just leave my box on all the time
<evfan42> soldat: I dont think that worked
<soldats> evfan42, damn im not exactly sure what is going on unless i see the box myself, im not sure what to try next sorry
<vn> I updated resolv.conf and why would my system not resolve the domain names yet?  do I neet to restart something?
<vn> need*
<nickrud> pgan: because it's stored in the file system :)
<travnewmatic> would anybody be so kind as to help me with apache?
<novaheat> No ideas about what might be up with the joypad?
<nickrud> pgan: when you dd'd, it copied it bit for bit, including it's uuid that was stored in the first superblok
<jordan> Can someone tell me how I can open AWN?
<unagi_> itd also be cool if i could sort icons by type
<unagi_> jordan avant-window-navigator
<jordan> thanks
<unagi_> np
<novaheat> Hm.
<soldats> unagi_, sort icons? where and how
<novaheat> I wonder if it's expecting my controller to have an analog stick or something.
<tarelerulz> Do bcm43-cutter cover my card at all? from what I could gather b43 is the one for my card. \
<unagi_> on desktop
<unagi_> right click arrange by type
<unagi_> thatd be nice
<soldats> unagi_, ahh you can move them manually
<unagi_> lol im lazy
<soldats> unagi_, it should save the stup of them on restart
<jordan> how do i get to the avant-window-navigator?
<evfan42> soldats: alright, well it may be this monitor because it isn't the one I use normally, but what I did was reinstalled ubuntu because the windows were screwed up when I tried to do the terminal desktop and now im at my friends house and using a smaller monitor,
<soldats> unagi_, hahah
<unagi_> its not really lazy but its part of my qorkflow
<thyrax> does anyone use linux software raid?
<travnewmatic> any apache help please
<soldats> evfan42, ok well i really hope you figure it out
<unagi_> jordan what happens when you type avant-window-navigator in the terminal?
<jordan> nothing
<jordan> it's not a command
<unagi_> then its not installed
<Shadow147> well I am trying to install ps2toolchain for linux
<jordan> weird. i followed the directions
<soldats> unagi_, usually running avant from a terminal involes typing "avant"
<unagi_> did it successfully compile?
<Shadow147> but I am getting this ./config/tc-i386.h:516: error: array type has incomplete element type ant ideas?
<unagi_> avant-window-navigator is the string i have to use
<Shadow147> any*
<soldats> hmm
<jordan> i'm not sure
<jordan> i'm new to ubuntu
<unagi_> i dont have just avant
<unagi_> i kinda guessed jordan =)
<unagi_> do the instructions again and look for any kind of error
<thyrax> no one using mdadm for software raid 5?
<jordan> ok unagi
<thyrax> is there a gui for mdadm?
<tarelerulz> Does blacklisting a module mean you can't load the molule later or does it mean the module will not been load at start up ?
<pgan> nikrud: great, thanks!  Then I have a related question - since I dd'd my whole Ubuntu installation, to the replacement disk, why won't it boot?
<FluxD> tarelerulz: u can load it later blacklist means it wont load on boot
<kravlin> FluxD: apperently my software index for Apt-get is broken...
<vn> I updated resolv.conf and why would my system not resolve the domain names yet?  do I neet to restart something?  may it be IPv6 being enabled causing this?
<sebi_> hi, I get : dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_servers
<FluxD> kravlin: get the update from here http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cupsys/
<sebi_> that looks like a bug to me do I file it against dhcdbd ?
<jordan> in the code boxes on forums do I type only one line at a time or do the whole thing at once?
<sebi_> jordan, one line at a time
<kravlin> FluxD: i've got broken dependencies. until i fix those i'm not going anywhere
<jordan> haha oh
<pgan> nickrud: sorry, misspelled your nick before.  Since I dd'd my whole Ubuntu installation, to the replacement disk, why won't it boot?
<jordan> i think i know what i did wrong then
<thyrax> no one in here using mdadm or software raid on linux?
<FluxD> kravlin: okay :)
<kravlin> FluxD: yeah. It kinda decided that while it was gonna stop the upgrade it was gonna take my computer with it.
<FluxD> kravlin: that is one reason I never upgrade clean install ftw
<kravlin> FluxD: i would if i could.
<pgan> nickrud: I get grub error 22 (no such partition)
<Zylstra555> About how many users can a server with a 366MMHz Processor and about 80MB free space handle? (Ubuntu server)
<FluxD> kravlin: whay cant u? no cd drive?
<kravlin> FluxD: it rejects anything above 6.06 for install. it freezes up.
<Zylstra555> (doing your basic PHP forum and HTTP pages)
<FluxD> kravlin: network install?
<kravlin> FluxD: and yeah. it doesn't have a cd drive either.
<FluxD> kravlin: u try with alternate cd?
<kravlin> FluxD: when i tried to download it it gave me the same exact cd. I don't have any more CD-R's
<FluxD> kravlin: I think alternate cd is text based installer
<tarelerulz> this may sound dumb ,but how to you add ndiwrapper module to the blacklist ?
<imyousuf> Hi! I am a novice Linux user. I have GPRS/EDGE modem that I can connect to my Ubuntu using USB. Next when I do lsusb I get the  vendor=0x067b and product=0x0610 on Bus 001 Device 003. If I do usbmodules then it does not show any capable module for the device.
<kravlin> crap. Cupsys-driver-gutenprint is also corrupt.
<imyousuf> can someone please suggest me how I can instruct the Kernel to use the device as Serial modem
<imyousuf> ?
<imyousuf> I tried modprobe usbserial vendor=0x067b product=0x0610
<imyousuf> but that did not help as well :(
<FluxD> tarelerulz: gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kravlin> FluxD: that's what i thought too.
<eses> ?
<FluxD> kravlin: take a look at the names again when u download I am pretty sure its not sam
<eses> ?
<kravlin> FluxD: Probably not.
<bluefox83> how do you mount an iso so you don't have to burn it to cd?
<Shadow147> has any gotten in ps2 development
<Shadow147> anyone*
<Adam300> mount -t iso9660 /file.iso /someemptydirectory -o loop
<Adam300> or even better man mount
<sebi_> bluefox83, mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename mountpoint
<bluefox83> could i say...mount it to /cdrom ?
<sebi_> oh
<soldats> no
<sebi_> bluefox83, why ?
<pgan> nickrud
<pgan> (sorry, I was trying to search my log)
<bluefox83> uhm...i'm trying to install a game but i'd prefer to not have to burn it to cd...
<Adam300> bluefox83: just create an empty directory somewhere and use that
<Adam300> mkdir gameCd
<sebi_> bluefox83, you can mount things whereever you want - using wine or sth like that ?
<IpMoo> is there a online trojan scanner for ubuntu 7.10
<tomd123> does anyone know how to manually turn off the monitor on a laptop?
<Adam300> IpMoo: nmap localhost
<IpMoo> ok il look see ..ty
<bluefox83> sebi_, trying to install diablo2 from an iso
<sebi_> bluefox83, I am not big on games but if it is a non linux game and you use wine there is an option with wich you can say this iso is the cd ... not 100% sure though
<bluefox83> hrm..that sounds interesting
<tremby> just installed kubuntu. i did apt-get install firefox flashplugin-nonfree and a bunch of other stuff and rebooted. flash plugin doesn't seem to be working, though. where there should be flash movies i instead have blank boxes. right clicking them gets me the normal firefox menu.
<pgan> tomd123: there is usually a nipple that gets pushed when you close the lid.  If you include the acpi module when you boot linux, you can set it to blank the screen when you press the nipple manually.  Is that good enough?
<pgan> tomd: some laptops have function button combos to do that, for example on thinkpads, Fn+F3 blanks the screen if the thinkpad module is loaded.
<imyousuf> Hi! I am a novice Linux user. I have GPRS/EDGE modem that I can connect to my Ubuntu using USB. Next when I do lsusb I get the  vendor=0x067b and product=0x0610 on Bus 001 Device 003. If I do usbmodules then it does not show any capable module for the device. I tried "modprobe usbserial vendor=0x067b product=0x0610"; but that did not help as well. can someone please suggest me how I can instruct the Kernel to use the device as Serial modem?
<ethos> i just switched to linphone.... ekiga was a waste of time g'night folks
<IpMoo> Adam300:   ty ...
<Adam300> np
<pgan> I dd'd my (working) disk to a replacement disk.  But when I try to boot, I get grub error 22 (no such partition).  Why?  menu.lst lists the correct UUID and specifies "root" as "hd0,0", like the old disk.
<marco_> http://insiemeamici.altervista.org/#Amici|DIVX00
<marco_> http://insiemeamici.altervista.org/#
<c9s> hi  , how do i list zombie process by ps ?
<marco_> http://insiemeamici.altervista.org/#
<dak> hrm
<Adam300> c9s: define zombie
<pgan> marco_: what's that?
<tremby> c9s: grep for its letter. iirc it's capital Z, so something like ps aux | grep Z
<c9s> tremby: thanks ;)
<ankur> is there any alarm system in ubuntu ?
<nept> oh yeah, #windows looks good too :)
<nept> ah sry, wrong channel
<imyousuf> Hi! I am a relatively new Linux user. I have GPRS/EDGE modem that I can connect to my Ubuntu using USB. Next when I do lsusb I get the  vendor=0x067b and product=0x0610 on Bus 001 Device 003. If I do usbmodules then it does not show any capable module for the device. I tried "modprobe usbserial vendor=0x067b product=0x0610"; but that did not help as well. can someone please suggest me how I can instruct the Kernel to use the device as Serial 
<pgan> c9s: better to list with ps aux, then sort on the column that lists the state (for example sort -k 13)
<scguy318> imyousuf: I would suggest looking for a guide to setting up a GPRS/EDGE modem via google or Ubuntu Wiki
<ankur>  is there any alarm system in ubuntu ?
<Hyphenex> Hey extreamily overcrowded channel, I know this has got little to do with ubuntu, but can you guys help me stress test a script, just go to http://hyphenex.ath.cx:8000/cgi-bin/test.py and start turning things on and off (little LED's connected to my MacBook)
<bluefox83> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 diablo_2_install_disc.iso /images
<bluefox83> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<bluefox83>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<bluefox83>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bluefox83>        dmesg | tail  or so
<bluefox83> oops :X
<Dusti[n]> anyone know anything about why i get this error when trying to install ubuntu 7.06 on my computer? int 14 cr2 ef800000
<Kalamansi> Is it okay to run ubuntu 7.10 desktop for server with x windows?thanks
<imyousuf> scguy318: trying that
<bluefox83> that was supposed to be one line, sorry everyone
<imyousuf> wanted to know whether someone already encountered it
<pgan> ankur: what kind of alarm system?
<bluefox83> i'll use a pastebin next time, i promise >.>
<scguy318> Kalamansi: yeah but might as well go use desktop Ubuntu
<Kalamansi> ok thanks
<bluefox83> in any case...how do i fix that?
<Guest12017> hello all
<Dusti[n]> hi
<scguy318> bluefox83: check your syntax?
<pgan> ankur: do "apt-cache search alarm" and "apt-cache search remind"
<scguy318> bluefox83: the name of the ISO might be typoed
<Kalamansi> scguy318: do you know some applications for limiting the bandwidth of a certain user of my workstation and blocking of youtube.com and other video streaming sites?
<c9s> pgan: thanks
<bluefox83> i tabbed it..it's correct
<scguy318> Kalamansi: if you do some transparent Squid proxying perhaps, I'm not too knowledgable in filtering
<scguy318> Kalamansi: there might be filtering software for Linux, google a bit
<ankur> <pgan>the alarm which can help me to awake or do some work at the meaan time
<ankur> ?
<tremby> fixed my flash player plugin -- since i kept my home partition from my old OS (fedora 6) i had a conflicting plugin in my firefox config. just deleted that and everything's fine
<scguy318> bluefox83: does your mount point exist?
<bluefox83> scguy318, yup
<scguy318> bluefox83: dunno try
<scguy318> bluefox83: sudo mount -t iso9660 diablo_2_install_disc.iso /images -o loop
<Kalamansi> scguy318: if i created a squid proxy, whats the squid ip?
<scguy318> bluefox83: if not do what it asked and see dmesg
<scguy318> Kalamansi: the IP of the server that you set it up on
<scguy318> Kalamansi: I know nothing more than that honestly
<scguy318> Kalamansi: in fact I'm more interested in breaking out of filtering :P
<wjj> hi
<ppg007> hello all
<Kalamansi> scguy318: ok let say i have now a squid proxy running.my workstations can download also and upload important files to their clients?
<Kalamansi> scguy318: let say workstations are allowed to upload and download..
 * jscinoz is away: Playing WOW
<pgan> I see.  By typing "apt-cache search alarm" on the command line, I see xmms-alarm, described as "xmms general plugin for using xmms as an alarm clock", and others.  Try also "apt-cache search remind".
<pgan> ankur: see above
<Xacarith> Connection failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<Kalamansi> Kalamansi: if my server have squid proxy, workstations can still download and upload files?
<_blitz_> my gutsy does not reload the package lists after install(fresh).network connection is ok
<Xacarith> I get that when trying to access this computer through the network
<gruntLOL> Hi I was wondering if anyone here used torrentflux on their ubuntu box and could tell me how I could update the bittornado program through that?
<beasty_> gruntLOL: did you try google?
<gruntLOL> beasty_ yes but im still learning I only got linux up and running last night :)
<gruntLOL> so I was kind of confused
<gruntLOL> Just one of the sites I use apparently TT doesnt talk to BT but it seems to be working
<gruntLOL> I may not have to afterall
<_blitz_> my gutsy does not reload the package lists after install(fresh).network connection is ok
<beasty_> dnno i don't use torrents
<eyemean> hello, can anyone recomend a good video editing software pls for gutsy?
<beasty_> _blitz_: remove the cdrom line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<beasty_> try that
<beasty_> and then do sudo apt-get update
<aslan> hello, so I did something stupid.. I edited the properties of my external drive and tried to have it mount under /media/disk-1. Now it doesn't mount, it gives an error about the mount options... any idea how to change the settings back? I right clicked the mount icon on the desktop and changed it under there....
<_blitz_> thanx beasty .lemme try
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> adit_20
<JNLord> hello all
<JNLord> i am setting up a public hotspot
<_blitz_> beasty : its workin.thanx
<beasty_> np
<gruntLOL> Hi I was wondering if anyone here used torrentflux on their ubuntu box and could tell me how I could update the bittornado program through that? (Seems I do need to update it afterall)
<soldats> gruntLOL, use ktorrent
<soldats> instead
<Kalamansi> hello how to install windows if i have ubuntu already?
<aslan> Kalamansi: install windows and then just reinstall grub
<aslan> soldats: wow you're so helpful.....
<gruntLOL> soldats is it any better, torrentflux currently does everything I want, and the webgui is a useful feature
<_blitz_> Kalamansi : Yeah do that
<JNLord> i intend using just a single Laptop as the server and authentication gateway, how do make users input usernames and passwords before getting access to the internet
<Kalamansi> aslan: how to reinstall grub?
<eyemean> what good video editing software?
<beasty_> JNLord: radius authentication ?
<aslan> Kalamansi: the easiest way IMO is to boot off livecd , and then run grub-install /path/to/drive
<soldats> aslan, well basically everything i hear about torrentflux is not worth using
<JNLord> beasty_: whats a radius authentication?
<beasty_> JNLord: what do you use for authentication ?
<aslan> soldats: ya but that's your opinion, he didn't come in here asking "what torrent client should I use"
<eyemean> i prefer using deluge torrent software
<soldats> gruntLOL, what exactly do you need to do
<JNLord> beasty_: nothing right now
<beasty_> oh ok
<beasty_> so what you want is
<sebi_> Kalamansi, when you installed windows just boot the ubuntu install cd , go to a terminal and do : sudo grub-install (hd0) you might have to change the hd0 for whatever your disk actually is
<beasty_> that when client a connects to your network
<gruntLOL> soldats I wanted to update bit tornado as apparently torrent trader and my current version of bit tornado dont speak to each other
<scguy318> JNLord: a form of network authorization I think
<scguy318> JNLord: I'm aware of it in context of 802.1x
<beasty_> it need to fill in a user/pass to gain access to the web ?
<BlaenkDenum> anyone know if I'm able to install ubuntu on a separate partition, but from another partition running windows, use Linux on the other partition through something like vmware?
<scguy318> BlaenkDenum: sure
<BlaenkDenum> scguy318: really?
<JNLord> beasty_: thats exactly what i want
<scguy318> BlaenkDenum: yes
<aslan> can anyone tell me how to reset the nautilus mount options for an external drive?
<BlaenkDenum> scguy318: that way I wouldn't have to keep rebooting each time I want to switch OSes right
<scguy318> BlaenkDenum: yes
<JNLord> i have been seeing some on windows like firstspot, antamedia etc
<beasty_> JNLord: i did a project like that earlier for a hotel
<sebi_> BlaenkDenum, try xen if you got a recent processor it might work with a lot of work
<beasty_> but i think it's way farfetched for you
<BlaenkDenum> can I use vmware though?
<sebi_> BlackDiamonds, of cause
<sebi_> but than you make images and not partitions
<beasty_> JNLord: what's the useramount ?
<BlaenkDenum> no, you misunderstood me, scguy318 maybe you did too
<JNLord> beasty_: u mean client base amount?
<scguy318> BlaenkDenum: VMware can utilize physical partitions
<beasty_> yes
<beasty_> ehrm
<beasty_> JNLord: yes
<JNLord> like 30
<BlaenkDenum> scguy318: you DID understand me :)
<beasty_> ok
<_blitz_> How to customize the appearance in Gutsy?(In feisty you had that install button for window borders,icons etc).
<BlaenkDenum> thanks scguy318
 * BlaenkDenum hugs scguy318 
<scguy318> BlaenkDenum: np
<beasty_> you could mess around with vlans or iptables
<eyemean> has anyone got vista and installed gutsy?
<JNLord> vlans?
<sebi_> BlaenkDenum, scguy318 , didn't know I use virtualbox or qemu - good to know
<beasty_> vlan ?
<beasty_> virtual local area networks
<JNLord> oh
<wjj> ?
<BlaenkDenum> sebi_: well I wasn't asking if just vmware did it but if anything was able to, now I know vmware does, that'd be cool if virtualbox did too though
<_blitz_> How to customize the appearance in Gutsy?(In feisty you had that install button for window borders,icons etc).
<scguy318> eyemean: I upgraded from Vista to Gutsy :P
<scguy318> _blitz_: SYstem -> Prefs -> Appearance if I'm not mistaken
<beasty_> JNLord: what you can do is setup a dhcp server
<beasty_> block all ports
<JNLord> i can use my Access Point to block pcs from getting on my network, but i need some that would also manage the bandwidth
<_blitz_> scguy318:  yeah but how do you install new themes.sorry i didnt explain it
<beasty_> JNLord: ok
<soldats> gruntLOL, http://idforums.net/index.php?showtopic=19318
<JNLord> beasty_: a dhcp server would be great, but how about bandwidth management
<soldats> does this help
<scguy318> _blitz_: drag theme file into it I think
<scguy318> _blitz_: or press the Install button
<beasty_> JNLord: http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3114511 take a close look at this
<beasty_> for starters
<JNLord> beasty_: thanks
<_blitz_> scguy318 : what u are talking is about feisty.there is no install button in gutsy
<beasty_> JNLord: and this also http://lartc.org/
<pgan> I dd'd my Ubuntu installation from one disk to another, but I can't boot from the new disk.  I get grub error 22 (no such partition). Why?  menu.lst uses the correct UUID and the same root stanza "root hd0,0".
<beasty_> pgan: are the disks in the same computer ?
<smmagic> I just reinstalled windows..and the option the boot ubuntu dissapeared..how do I make it come back?
<pgan> beasty: yes, but not at the same time of course.  I pull out one and connect the other in its place.  It's a laptop and they are laptop disks.
<beasty_> smmagic: boot live cd; grub-install /path/to/hd ; reboot
<_blitz_> smmagic :reinstall grub
<smmagic> How do I do that..I'm on ubuntu live cd
<eyemean> scguy318, oh so u didnt dual boot?
<JNLord> beasty_: i thought that radius had to do with another device???
<_blitz_> type grub inaterminal
<_blitz_> in a terminal
<Kalamansi> aslan: already installed the ubuntu..how to install windows?
<beasty_> smmagic: do this
<smmagic> Then..
<beasty_> 08:30 < sebi_> Kalamansi, when you installed windows just boot the ubuntu  install cd , go to a terminal and do : sudo grub-install (hd0)  you might have to change the hd0 for whatever your disk actually  is
<beasty_> as been told 9 minutes ago
<_blitz_> smmagic :type find /boot/grub/stage1
<smmagic> Error  15: File not found
<Kalamansi> beasty_: but i full install ubuntu
<beasty_> brb smoke time
<_blitz_> smmagic :then type root (hdx,x) whatever output you got in the find step
<rsfriends> good morning everybody
<_blitz_> smmagic :i mean (hdx,x) is the output
<pgan> In menu.lst, what does the stanza "root hd0,0" mean?
<smmagic> But the output was a error
<rsfriends> i  have a problem with my sound, cant hear any thing, how do i reset the settings ?
<viking> How can I access my windows files when im on ubuntu? Ive got vista on the other drive
<pgan> sorry, I mean "root (hd0,0)"
<_blitz_> smmagic : if you did a find /boot/grub/stag1 and got an error i am really sorry.i dont know.but i only know that it can be fixed
<_blitz_> viking :gutsy or feisty?
<smmagic> It says file not found
<pgan> viking: use ntfs-3g drivers. apt-get install ntfs-3g
<viking> gutsy
<viking> ive got the ntfs-3g drivers but I get an error when i try to load my vista drive
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs | viking
<ubotu> viking: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<pgan> viking: what error?
<_blitz_> viking :the default install of gutsy allows you to have read write support for windows volumes
<jscinoz> Hey guys, my repo is finally up, it contains closed source (but freely distributable) games such as enemy-territory, savage, urban terror, true combat elite and many others, if you're interested its available at http://www.coulters.net/jscinoz
<sebi_> Kalamansi, yes you installed ubuntu , is your question : How do I resize a partition ? If so the answer is boot the install cd use gparted and resize the partition...
<rsfriends> i  have a problem with my sound, cant hear any thing, how can i reset the settings ?
<sebi_> whats the difference between the send_interface and the send_destination in dbus ?
<smmagic> Can someone tell me how to reinstall GRUB?
<sebi_> rsfriends, mixer ?
<Kalamansi> sebi_: using "sudo gparted" ?
<rsfriends> volume control
<sebi_> Kalamansi, yes but you have to boot from the cd you can't resize a partition that is mounted
<Kalamansi> ok thanks
<beasty_> bbl
<sebi_> rsfriends, either in aplications->mixer, or in a terminal alsamixer
<romme> what else could be the cause of a partiton being unmountable if there are no open files on it?
<rsfriends> ok
<sebi_> romme, unmountabel or ununmountabel ?
<romme> oops, stupid me. ununmountable
<sebi_> romme, did you check with: lsof |grep /mountpoint
<pgan> In menu.lst, what does the stanza "root (hd0,0)" mean?  Or where can I get info about menu.lst's format?
<romme> sebi_: yes, nothing here
<cruox> How can I install a new icon pack? Use the oldie method (copying the whole stuff somewhere under ~) or is there a more elegant way in Ubuntu? (I'm on Gutsy)
<sebi_> romme, are you in the directory you want to umount ?
<romme> sebi_: no
<sebi_> romme, used sudo ?
<DivideZer> someone is using stice text editor ?
<kraut> moin
<romme> no, logged in as root to unmount /home
<rsfriends> i there any way i can reset the alsamix, i cant see any thing wrong, and i still thing happen, can hear anything
<rsfriends> cant hear anything
<sebi_> romme, how do you connect to irc ? you are still logged in as user somehow I guess ... you got to log out EVERY user
<Kalamansi> how to creat a file server? server ubuntu desktop 7.10 ---- windows workstations..so that workstations "windows" will just put their files to the server ubuntu for backup...and also is it possible to creat an account like 16 accounts and they have different directory (for example: johndoe have directory of johndoe and before he can access that he will login first and pass...thanks
<romme> sebi_: i started xchat as root
<sebi_> romme, don't
<Jordan_U> romme, You should NEVER do that
<salty> samba server Kalamansi
<romme> why? is freenode full of crackers willing to wreck my box?
<darkmatter> romme: you should never run a network enabled application as root. bad idea
<salty> or ftp server
<Jordan_U> romme, Disconnect now and connect again from another computer if you have to but DO NOT EVER RUN XCHAT AS ROOT!
<Kalamansi> salty: how to install "samba server" ?
<eses> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration, any ideas please?
<salty> do ya have synaptic?
<pgan> In file menu.lst, what does "root (hd0,0)" mean?  Or where can I get info about menu.lst's format?
<romme> well, freenode is the only network i'm connected to
<Jordan_U> romme, You do not need to be root to unmount /home either
<Kalamansi> salty: yes i have it now.im running ubuntu desktop server 7.10
<adamadam20074> ok heres my problem, i have installed the fglrx drivers for my radeon 9800 pro card, and when i type the fglrxinfo in the terminal it says direct rendering no, mesa indirect, does anyone know how to turn mesa off and dri on?
<sebi_> Kalamansi, it allready is installed I guess, rightclick on the folder <ou wanne share and click on share
<rsfriends> is there any way i can reset alsamix,?
<salty> Kalamansi: use synaptic... click on edit and choose by task
<Kalamansi> ok
<romme> well ok, i reconnected from another pc
<Jordan_U> romme, You do not need to be root to unmount /home either
<CyberMad> is there any website that inform me / review best software for ubuntu?
<brubelsabs> how to auto-scp, the ~/.vimrc if I login?
<Kalamansi> salty: samba is different from installing php+mysql+apache?
<sebi_> Jordan_U, well if he is logged in as a user he uses /home , doesn't he ?
<Jordan_U> romme, You can do many things, su to a user that does not have a home directory at all, mount another home directory from another drive or change your current user's home directory to be somwhere outside of /home
<sebi_> Kalamansi, samba is the equivalent to windows filesharing
<salty> Kalamansi: yes...different from lamp server
<Jordan_U> sebi_, See my last comment
<sebi_> Jordan_U, k
<salty> Kalamansi: samba is for windows files
<romme> Jurdan_U: but the problem is, i can't unmount it, and there are no open files
<Kalamansi> salty: my apache+mysql+php is already running. is it a file server applications?i tried to login in http://192.168.1.23
<brubelsabs> Jurdan_U: lsof /mount/point ?
<Kalamansi> salty : i see
<Jordan_U> romme, First of all, why are you trying to unmount /home, what is your goal?
<romme> Jurdan_U: i need to shrink that partition
<Jordan_U> romme, Also check lsof to confirm that there really are in fact no files open on your /home partition
<brubelsabs> ups, sorry Jordan_U, this was meant for  romme
<Jordan_U> romme, Can you use a LiveCD?
<sebi_> romme, make a backup first
<salty> Kalamansi: what you're talking about is a "LAMP" server... that's what you have already...it's not a "FTP" or a "SAMBA" server
<sebi_> romme, shrinking is not safe
<romme> yeah, i can, but that's a last resort. lsof shows nothing
<xTheGoat121x> Evening all
<Jordan_U> romme, Even when run as root?
<Jordan_U> romme, lsof only shows files open by your user IIRC
<ubuntufreak> I have problem with screen resolution in Ubuntu 7.10
<xTheGoat121x> My CPU fan seems to be running a lot more frequently than it used to.
<Jordan_U> romme, Or all users when run as root
<Varka> Kalamansi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<romme> Jordan_U: i'm logged in as root, and ps ax | grep romme shows nothing
<adamadam20074> and im using gutsy 7.10
<Jordan_U> romme, What about "lsof | grep /home" ?
<julo> hi
<romme> Jordan_U: under root, it shows nothing. should i do something like su romme and lsof /home ?
<Jordan_U> romme, No
<Jordan_U> romme, What error do you get when you try to umount /home?
<romme> defice or resource busy
<romme> s/defice/device/
<julo> I have an AMD Geode graphics card, and I'm trying to use the Rotate option in xorg.conf. It works perfectly when on GDM, but when logged as a normal user, I get display artifacts, and the mouse can't move everywhere on the screen. Any idea which permission I'm missing, if any ?
<sebi_> romme, type mount to see if the partion you want to mount is really /home
<Jordan_U> romme, Is your /home on the same drive ( even if it's a seperate partition ) as / ?
<julo> I tried to start a graphical session as root, and in this case it works perfectly...
<sebi_> Jordan_U, why would that make any difference ?
<Jordan_U> julo, You shouldn't do that, or if you do make sure you are at least not connected to the internet at the time
<romme> Jordan_U: /dev/sda5 on /home type ext3 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,commit=900)
<julo> Jordan_U: I know I shouldn't do that, but I tried it just to make sure it was a permission-related problem.
<Jordan_U> sebi_, Parted will not let you change the partition table of a drive with any mounted partitions IIRC, so even if /home is unmounted he still would not be able to resize it
<Jordan_U> julo, What is the problem? ( I am just coming into this )
<Jordan_U> romme, Why don't you want to use a LiveCD?
<Kalamansi> salty : lamp is also wamp/xamp server?
<sebi_> Jordan_U, ah
<Bloops> My internet is super slow and system monitor-> network history shows usage even when I'm not running any app that uses the internet. Is there a way to detect which process is using the bandwidth ?
<salty> not sure Kalamansi
<sebi_> romme, easyest way is boot a live-cd or the install-cd resize and boot again
<romme> Jordan_U: well, i want to troubleshoot a problem. might be worth filing a bug for it.
<Jordan_U> Bloops, You can check open connections with lsof
<Jordan_U> romme, What problem?
<sebi_> romme, doesn't look  like a bug , to be sure switch to single user mode via init 1 umount that reboot and resize
<pgan> In file menu.lst, what does "root (hd0,0)" mean?  Or where can I get info about menu.lst's format?
<romme> Jordan_U: not being able to unmount a partition
<julo> Jordan_U: I have an AMD Geode graphics card, and I'm trying to use the Rotate option in xorg.conf. It works perfectly when on GDM, but when logged as a normal user, I get display artifacts, and the mouse can't move everywhere on the screen. Any idea which permission I'm missing, if any ?
<romme> anyway, i'll boot from the cd now, as you suggest. thanks for not ignoring me so far
<vermi> hey there. having a bit of an issue with aticonfig. when I try to sudo aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf, I end up with a core dump that begins *** glibc detected *** aticonfig: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0xbf8e49b3 ***
<Jordan_U> julo, It's probably a settings issue rather than a permissions issue, try creating a new user and logging in as that, if that works try to figure out what config file in /home/you is causing the problem
<Varka> Kalamansi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP_(software_bundle)
<blackfox_> i use wine . but dont know how to change location to install
<cl5> k
<sebi_> pgan, man grub and /usr/share/doc/grub/
<blackfox_> which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\install.exe
<julo> Jordan_U: thanks, I'll try that ASAP
<Jordan_U> vermi, You can also use debian's xorg configurator instead of aticonfig
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | vermi
<ubotu> vermi: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<vermi> ah, thanks, let me give that a try
<Jordan_U> vermi, Be sure to choose "fglrx" instead of "ati"
<blackfox_> i type wine "game" ..automatic go C:\\windows\\system32\\game.exe
<Jordan_U> vermi, If you want to use the proprietary driver that is
<blackfox_> what can i do?
<vermi> also, another thing that has been bugging me...at system boot, I get an OUT OF RANGE message from my monitor, so I'm assuming the refresh rate is too high or something. After I type in my LUKS password, everything loads up and I finally get an image when the gdm login screen comes up. And yes, Jordan_U, that's what I'm trying to use :D
<Jordan_U> blackfox_, If it's in program files for instance you can cd into ~/.wine/drivec/Program\ Files and run "wine ./game.exe" from there
<vermi> so anyway, my question would be, is there some way to configure the refresh rate used during bootup?
<Rattts> anyone know the maya equivalent for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> vermi, Looking into usplash might be a good start
<Ghost-Rider> ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Rattts, I think Maya is available for Linux... so Maya :)
<vermi> Jordan_U: alright, i'll give that a look
<Rattts> the free equivalent(rephrased)?
<Unrealantidote> anyone know ubuntu real well?
<Jordan_U> Rattts, Blender
<Rattts> thanx lol
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Unrealantidote
<ubotu> Unrealantidote: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rattts> if i drew something in blender, wat filetype do i save it as so that it is just a matrix of points or a vector of points?
<Varka> vermi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604216
<Jordan_U> Rattts, I believe .obj
<Rattts> thanx
<Unrealantidote> I am having trouble booting ubuntu on this system and dont know why
<Rattts> thanx
<Rattts> again lol
<Jordan_U> Unrealantidote, What kind of trouble?
<Jordan_U> Rattts, np :)
<Unrealantidote> Jordan, it locks up while booting
<blackfox_> my installer at wine /drivec/Program/system32/file/install
<szkud> I'm having trouble building a good search query to find out how I'd search for computers and network devices on my wireless network. my router doesn't list anything. can someoen point me in the right direction?
<blackfox_> what can i do?
<Futsuriai> Hey, quick question, if I can see that something is using up half my cpu to do IO using gnome system monitor applet... how do I discover what it is, all the applications claim ignorance if I sort by CPU (but my HD begs to differ)
<s> hello
<blackfox_> ok i understand
<Varka> Futsuriai, terminal: top
<Jordan_U> Unrealantidote, Does it give you an error?
<vermi> ah, thanks Varka
<Futsuriai> Varka, but what do I look for, none of them seems to be using cpu
<Unrealantidote> Jordan_U, it just locks up, the bar that travels back and forth just locks
<s> im having now problem with booting, ubuntu wont boot until i press enter
<Futsuriai> Hm, whatever it was, it stopped... but now I won't know what it is
<s> is there any help
<Jordan_U> Unrealantidote, Try booting in recovery mode or removing the "splash" kernel parameter when grub boots
<Varka> Futsuriai, top lists all processes by the percentage of cpu usage from most to less
<Jordan_U> s, does it show you a grub screen?
<Futsuriai> Varka, yes, the problem was the program seemed to be using IO a lot, not so the CPU... it's gone now anywho
<pgan> s: does it show anything on the screen when you turn it on?
<s> what is grub screen
<s> no its shows only black screen
<Varka> Futsuriai, maybe trackerd, the indexing service
<Unrealantidote> Jordan_U, Well, this isnt the only distro of linux that doesnt boot, I have tried Debian, Mandriva, Red hat, Hakin9 and they all do the same thing at the same time
<pgan> s: then how did you know you should press Enter?
<echosystm> i cant get my wireless working
<Varka> Unrealantidote, what hardware?
<Futsuriai> Varda, possibly... I had just killed a bunch of the little subprocesses since I was close to full ram usage.
<echosystm> should atheros cards be detected automagically?
<s> cuz i tried 3 times to let it to count down the 10 seconds and it didnt boot
<julo> Jordan_U: it works perfectly, thanks !
<Jordan_U> Unrealantidote, It would be usefull to know though what it is doing at that point, removing "splash" will let you see what is happening when it stops
<s> and than i trie to press enter and it worked
<szkud> how can I find out what other users are on my wireless network if my router doesn't list it?
<Varka> Futsuriai, linux alway uses about the whole ram available, if not for processes it is using it for caching, so dont worry about it
<Col^> szkud, you could sniff network packages, but that's illegal in the most countries
<Unrealantidote> Varka, its a HP computer, checking model number now
<szkud> USA?
<echosystm> anyone? atheros cards installed automatically or do i need to do something?
<s> is it possible to make ubuntu to be the second boot
<Col^> szkud, i wouldn't know.
<pgan> s: so it shows a countdown?
<Col^> But i think so szkud.
<Unrealantidote> jordan_U, I will try that in just one min
<Varka> s, man grub
<s> yes it shows a 10 sec conttown
<Futsuriai> Varka, no, no, I was actually using all my ram... I was running a high-depth search using transposition tables for an AI project :p
<Col^> s, do you have GRUB installed?
<Jordan_U> szkud, Col^ I don't know of any country where it is illegal to sniff packets on your own network...
<s> but what is grub
<Varka> Futsuriai, ok ;)
<pgan> s: that's what we were asking you, does it show anything on the screen.
<Col^> well Jordan_U, in Denmark - i think - it's illegal, because you sniff other peoples traffic
<Jordan_U> echosystm, Unless they require the newest madwifi drivers it should be automagic
<pgan> s: it's a program that loads the linux kernel.  it's the first program that is loaded into memory.
<echosystm> :(
<s> no it doesnt it just show black screen
<echosystm> well thats a pickle
<Jordan_U> Col^, They are on your network, if they don't want you to see what they are doing they can go somewhere else :)
<echosystm> does it need to be setup somehow?
<echosystm> im actually using fluxbuntu
<Unrealantidote> Varka, HP Pavilion 1220n  with 1 gig of ram and a Radion 9200
<echosystm> not ubuntu
<echosystm> but the fluxbuntu guys seem non-responsive
<Col^> well Jordan_U, it's still illegal to sniff other peoples package
<Col^> +s
<Jordan_U> Col^, Otherwize it would be illegal to have security cameras in your own home :)
<Col^> true, but still. It's kinda different with data traffic i think
<pgan> s: you said it shows a countdown, that's important.  Does it have options of what kernel to boot, like Ubuntu or Windows, that you can choose with your keyboard?
<s> yes tehre are several option to boot
<Col^> but then again, i would buy a router which shows, the computers connected to the network, rather than sniffing packages
<Col^> for that problem
<s> i have also xp
<Jordan_U> pgan, I need to go, I assume you know how to help s change the timeout in his /boot/grub/menu.list if that is the problem?
<pgan> Jordan_U: sure
<szkud> Col^: I'd love to view that but I'd have to put some kind of different firmware on my router to do that.
<Varka> Unrealantidote, ok, so the hardware itself shouldnt be the problem afaik
<Col^> and that's a problem for you? I mean, you could sniff the networn, but it's kinda sad if it really is illegal
<Col^> network*
<pgan> s: XP is the first option but you want Ubuntu to be the first option?
<Col^> szkud, it's just easier if you update the firmware, for future use.
<Unrealantidote> Varka, thats what i was thinking, but, I have the actual Ubuntu disk and actual Red hat disks, so it cant be a disk error
<s> no ubuntu is the first option
<szkud> yes that is a problem. the last router I upgraded the firmware on bricked and at the moment I don't feel like buying another one if that happens
<chilli_> join /#ecere
<chilli_> #ecere
<chilli_> hey
<chilli_> people
<pgan> s: sorry, what do you want again?
<Varka> echosystm, http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<Col^> szkud, i wouldn't think that it will be a problem, cause it's kinda easy updating firmware, but i understand your concern. So i think it's up to you to decide
<s> i would like to fix the problem with booting in ubuntu  and if possible to make xp to be the first boot
<Varka> echosystm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<szkud> I've already got sniffit installed now
<Unrealantidote> Varka, brb, going to grab a drink
<pgan> s: OK, open a terminal in Ubuntu and type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" (without the quotes).
<Varka> Unrealantidote, do what Jordan_U suggested, disable remove "splash" and "quiet" from the grub kernel starting line and look for the errormessages
<Unrealantidote> Varka, will do, will be back when i figure out what my errors are
<Col^> szkud, then it's no problem. I don't know Sniffit (since i test wifi on my mac), but it's used to be easy to set up packagesniffer
<s> i have a menu list now
<Varka> s, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * wenja welcomes mytself
<chilli_> #movies
<szkud> s: startup-manager is a gui version of a grub editor
<blackfox_> my file at drive c /program files/perfect world/install.exe (wine)
<wenja> my wireless card is not working
<blackfox_> how can i open that file?
<szkud> Col^ looks like I should be able to run with this. thanks for the help
<Col^> np
<Col^> school is boring anyway, glad i could help
<Col^> :)
<wenja> my wireless card is intel pro wireless 2200
<chilli_> hey
<chilli_> were can i download transfromers>?
<pgan> s: I think you should read  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto, and call again here if you still have questions
<shameless_> www.vid-stream.com i think
<wenja> can anybody help me with my wireless?
<kane77> chilli_, wrong channel..
<s> im reading the first link and it seens to me very complicated
<chilli_> what channle should i ask on
<shameless_> i'm working on getting my asus R1f tablt working, but i can't find anything about the tablet screen or finger print reader, anyone have any ideas?
<Varka> blackfox_, first open "winecfg" -> drives and add a driveletter for the mountpoint of your windows c: partition, then run it with wine /mountpointofthepartition/program\ files/perfect\ world/install.exe
<wenja> anybody's intel prowireless 2200 working on gutsy?
<wenja> hi all, my wireless card isn't working. its an ipw 2200
<bkraptor> I don't own a 2200 and I'm no expert, but how can you tell it's not working?
<Varka> wenja, should work, if driver isnt loaded automatically just sudo modprobe sudo modprobe ipw2200  , http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/  for additional information
<Col^> wenja, have you tried switching to the Wext driver, as it said in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299843 ?
<s> guys this is so complicated for me, ive installed yesterday ubuntu for the first time
<s> this with boot is hurd for me
<imyousuf> I need a lil help. I need to know is a parport module for the Ubuntu Kernel? if so how I add it to the kernel without having to recompile the kernel
<imyousuf> I need the parallel port module for my Edge modem
<mokomull> I've noticed that, on this system, running Gutsy amd64 server, the kernel goes nuts gobbling RAM under heavy filesystem loads (such as that of rsync)
<Dusti[n]> i also need help.... when i try to install any version or distro i get a kernel panic message or a I/O error any ideas anyone?
<shameless_> anyone have any ideas on how to get a usb console tablet screen to work?
<mokomull> Dusti[n]: What sort of kernel panic?
<gerr> hello
<gerr> after upgraded to 8.04, grub still display ubuntu 7.10 ,anything wrong?
<bkraptor> 8.04? is it out yet?
<mokomull> gerr: Doubt it.  It probably didn't change your menu.lst.  No need to worry.
<gerr> beta
<mokomull> bkraptor: alpha
<bkraptor> ah
<Dusti[n]> mokomull: <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Dusti[n]> <1>BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address ffffd370 printing eip:
<mokomull> Dusti[n]: What sort of system is this running on?
<imyousuf> I need a lil help. I need to know is a parport (I am assuming this is the parallel port module for kernel) module for the Ubuntu Kernel? if so how I add it to the kernel without having to recompile the kernel.  I need the parallel port module for my Edge modem
<Dusti[n]> <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Dusti[n]> <1>BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address ffffd370 printing eip:compaq 2.8ghz 760mb RAM with a new HD is all i know
<gerr> mokomull: it seems kernel is not update
<Dusti[n]> oppps
<Dusti[n]> sorry
<wenja> Varka: didn't work after that sudo
<gerr> kernel is still 2.6.22-14
<Dusti[n]> mokomull:compaq 2.8ghz 760mb RAM with a new HD is all i know
<mokomull> gerr: There may not be a new version of the kernel for 8.04 yet, I dunno.
<wenja> Col^: no, and i'm using ubuntu 7.10, not 6.10
<gerr> anyone here is using 8.04?
<mokomull> gerr: yeah, the linux-image package is still 2.6.22.14
<wenja> Varka: it says module ipw2200 not found, what do i need to install?
<gerr> mokomull: ok
<OfMindandMetal> good evening
<Dusti[n]> mokomull: ive searched the entire internet... i even found a guy on youtube with a video with the same computer as mine and same problem but no one could help him eather. want me to find the youtube link?
<Varka> wenja, what ubuntu do you run? gutsy?
<OfMindandMetal> So, I am having a problem compiling the latest v4l-dvb.  during my make it says "File not found: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/.config at ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl line 32, <IN> line 4.
<OfMindandMetal> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `.myconfig', needed by `config-compat.h'.  Stop."
<OfMindandMetal> anyone know where I might find that .config file?
<osbee> hello I previously got an answer to a Sylpheed question here when I used Xubuntu and now i'm using Debian Xfce I suspect I need the same answer I want Sylphhed to display html in Dillo when I click a link but i don't want diloo as my preferred browser. Someone here was able to tell me how to do this and I'm hoping it will work again as I forgot to back up all my settings.
<wenja> Varka: yes
<Varka> wenja, k, wait a minute, ill have a look
<wenja> Varka: ok
<osbee> the sylpheed group is always empty :(
<osbee> I can't even remember the nick of the person who knew :(
<osbee> I didn't think it was worth backing up hen I was still just trying things but obviously I was wrong there
<shameless_> anyone know anything about running a tablet pc screen on ubuntu gutsy 7.10?
<gerr> howto check my ubuntu version?
<fildo> lsb_release -a
<Varka> wenja, im sry, but this is strange, as the ipw2200 should be in the list of modules for the gutsy kernel by default. what does sudo modinfo ipw2200 say?
<wenja> Varka: modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/modules.dep
<gast_> moin
<Varka> wenja, this seems as you have quite bigger problems than setting up you wlan connection :/
<gast_> ey hr mistgeburten
<wenja> Varka: it is a clean install. did something go wrong then?
<Varka> wenja, sry, cant tell
<Varka> wenja, this is above my knowledge im afraid
<wenja> Varka: thanks alot
<gerr> any channel here for hardy?
<Varka> gerr, #ubuntu+1
<Kalamansi> hello.we want to use ubuntu 7.10 desktop with skype,yahoo messenger,bookmarking application,friendsblaster,aptana,gimp,paint.net,gimpshop...Q: do we need to download all packages pc for pc just to run that applications?isnt that time consuming?we only have 1.6 mbps and 41 users... =/ ...
<matxEpt8> Kalamansi, yer, do it over night if it bothers you ;)
<Kalamansi> as in one by one?pc by pc ?
<matxEpt8> hmmm you might be able to set a comp to share the sources
<Kalamansi> one pc download packages took 15 minutes....
<Parsi> hot to execute a .run file?
<bkraptor> so, does anyone know of a repository from where to install VMware Player ?
<Parsi> *how to
<Kalamansi> Parsi: use wine
<matxEpt8> bkraptor, you can get vmware of the vmware site
<Kalamansi> sudoe wine
<Kalamansi> sudo wine
<MohammadBoozary> Parsi: hi !
<Parsi> MohammadBoozary, hi
<MohammadBoozary> Parsi: are u iraian ?
<Parsi> yes
<bkraptor> yeah, but it's .tar.gz, no clean way of uninstalling it
<chilli_> hello
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8 : no other way for easy install?
<chilli_> hello
<MohammadBoozary> Parsi: che khoob belakhareh ye hamvatan too #ubuntu didim :)
<Parsi> Kalamansi: .run is a linux installer
<matxEpt8> not really sure, im a gentoo guy and that lets you share the source files between multiple comps
<bkraptor> packet management is what I like most about ubuntu
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8 : just like now..i have to download skype and install..took 10 minutes to install
<Parsi> MohammadBoozary: PM
<bkraptor> so I'm not willing to give that up for no good reason
<Kalamansi> Parsi : i see
<chilli_> hello
<chilli_> how do i install google earth on 7.10
<chilli_> i have the bin file now what
<Parsi> there was a "sh" command to run .run files in openSuSE
<Parsi> is there something similar?
<chilli_> how do i install google earth on 7.10
<Kalamansi> Parsi : Compare ubuntu to opensuse or suse?
<Parsi> openSuSE
<chilli_> #google
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8: how to share?what application do i need?
<Parsi> i just downloaded XFCE .run file
<Parsi> xfce4-4.4.1-installer.run
<matxEpt8> i dont know Kalamansi, there should be a way tho, ubuntu has to store its files somewhere right to install them
<Parsi> how can i install it??
<Kalamansi> Parsi : are you running a server in opensuse?
<Parsi> Kalamansi: i'm in ubuntu!
<matxEpt8> if you know where the files stored, then all you do is simply copy or mount the filesystem on all your comps
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8: you can run yahoo ,messenger, friendblaster,skype,aptana,gimpshop,gimp,paint.net,bookmarking in gentoo?
<matxEpt8> ;) in wine ;)
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8: i see wine..ok
<void^> Parsi: and why would you want to install xfce4 that way?
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8: but isnt that time consuming?you download each packages one by one pc by pc?
<Parsi> i like it!
<matxEpt8> erm no...
<matxEpt8> in gentoo, i can tell it to download what i want...
<matxEpt8> then on my laptop, it searches for the files on my pc before it downloads of the internet
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8 using wine?
<matxEpt8> lol, no
<matxEpt8> im talking about linux binaries
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8: ok.have you tried running a server with packet filtering?
<matxEpt8> but, cant you download the applications on one pc and just copy and paste them on the other comps
<matxEpt8> nope
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8 you know application to use for limiting bandwidth of a certain user in a workstations?
<matxEpt8> sort off
<matxEpt8> i never tried it myself
<matxEpt8> but it can be done quite simply,
<matxEpt8> via tutorials on internets
<matxEpt8> -s
<matxEpt8> ^_^
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8: yeah but how about copying an entire packages?
<shameless_> anyone have experience with tablet pcs and ubuntu?
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8: for example i am done downloading all package  in 1 pc..how to copy the packages to 2nd pc?
<erUSUL> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<s> yes
<ShredZ> how do I make sure a route add I entered is restored after a reboot ?
<matxEpt8> how did you download the packages?
<kahrytan> !clone | Kalamansi
<ubotu> Kalamansi: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<matxEpt8> ^-- what he said
<imyousuf> I want to recompile my feisty kernel, can someone give me a useful link for it?
<erUSUL> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<matxEpt8> kernel.org maybe
<Kalamansi> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<kahrytan> !clone just merely copies a list of packages installed.
<Kalamansi> kahrytan: really?
<kahrytan> Kalamansi,  yeah. It spits out a list of installed packages  which allows you to apt-get install list
<imyousuf> matxEpt8, ubotu thanks
<jscinoz> this is epic... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<kahrytan> what about bug 1
<jscinoz> its awsome :P
<kahrytan> jscinoz,  what you gonna do to fix it
<jscinoz> Hand out ubuntu cd's to strangers!
<kahrytan> not burned
<jscinoz> nah the proper ones :P
<jscinoz> i got a boatload of them :P
<jscinoz> (i.e. 500+)
<jscinoz> yay for mass orders
<matxEpt8> jscinoz,  microsoft fixed that bug by releasing vista
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> so true
<shameless_> ha, and made a crappy os while they were atit
<shameless_> at it*
<matxEpt8> :)
<riaal> how can I put two grep options in one statement, whit out having to repipe? like cat text | grep 1 | grep 2
<imyousuf> yes
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i run a network of ubuntu machines and i have apt-cache set up... is there any way to 'prime' the apt-cache with files from an ubuntu cd? i want to put the .debs from gutsy gibbon in there...
<pvh_sa|wrk> riaal, you can seperate two options with a | like this: grep '\(option1\|option2\)'
<imyousuf> thanks pvh_sa|wrk I also did not know that
<Tomcat_> pvh_sa|wrk: grep 1 | grep 2 will be an AND of 1 and 2 though, while you present an OR. ;)
<imyousuf> Tomcat_ thank you too
<pvh_sa|wrk> Tomcat_, true. so its not "like" riaal's example really
<Tomcat_> imyousuf: What's the problem with piping twice?
<imyousuf> no problem
<imyousuf> I did not know the difference
<imyousuf> actually I always required and so piping worked fine
<Tomcat_> imyousuf: To join both greps, you need to change the expression...
<AdvoWork> you know when working with vim, do the gaps between stuff have to be spaces or tabs, or can they be both?
<Tomcat_> AdvoWork: Can be both afaik
<riaal> pvh_sa|wrk: can't get it to work
<AdvoWork> how do you check the permissions on a certain file?
<AdvoWork> ie who owns it?
<Tomcat_> AdvoWork: ls -l <file>
<AdvoWork> Tomcat_,  i get total 0 :s
<Tomcat_> AdvoWork: In that case, your specification of <file> is wrong ;)
<AdvoWork> but if i change the filename to a different one, it works fine
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: right click on it choose properties :P
<shameless_> this should be fun, i have to call asus to get the exact model number for the screen and fingerprint reader....
<AdvoWork> hmm, im doing: chown -R zimbra.zimbra /opt/zimbra/postfix-2.2.9/conf/disclaimers  but still doing ls -l /opt/zimbra/postfix-2.2.9/conf/disclaimers says total 0
<s> anyone can fix the sound problem to toshiba satelite l30
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8: kahrytan: i download my packages by clicking the icon at the top near the clock....
<Kalamansi> matxEpt8: kahrytan: i will use ubuntu in all my workstations soon..i just want to know about a thing..i will download all packages in one pc..then copy all packages that ive downloaded in pc1 and copy it to pc2 and so on..
<matxEpt8> yer
<s> no help here
<matxEpt8> ubuntu "should" provide means of syncing between local pcs ^_^
<erUSUL> !sound | s
<ubotu> s: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> !intelhda | s
<ubotu> s: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<s> ok
<erUSUL> matxEpt8: rsync?
<matxEpt8> yer
<matxEpt8> however, on my system i just mount the filesystem or host the files on a webserver and treat my pc as a mirror :D
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | Kalamansi
<ubotu> Kalamansi: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how do I config by gui xorg.config?
<matxEpt8> yo
<drcode> I don
<drcode> I don't remmber the command
<erUSUL> drcode: System>Admin>Screen Graphics
<drcode> in console
<erUSUL> drcode: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<mikebeecham> RatThing: ....morning mate
<kane77> how do I open nfs shared folders?
<RatThing> Hello mikebeecham :-)
<RatThing> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<copyleftdev> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2042/2083517186_8940f1d943_b.jpg
<RatThing> doh
<mikebeecham> RatThing: wow....nice spam there :D
<RatThing> sorry
<matxEpt8> dd
<erUSUL> !nfs | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<matxEpt8> lol, evil dd
 * RatThing moves his keyboard a bit..
<mikebeecham> RatThing: so you should be...spamming a channel like that :)
<RatThing> mikebeecham, I saw what I did, carefully attempted to press the backsapce and pressed the enter instead :/
<mikebeecham> RatThing : It's happened to us all at one stage or another....well, actually...I say that....it's never happened to me
<mikebeecham> ;)
<Ein_> hi
<Ein_> any one can help me to install beryl?
<RatThing> :-)
<erUSUL> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Ein_> yes
<mikebeecham> RatThing : new day and all that...linux life is good.  I found quite a few bits of software to compliment what is already installed, and I REALLY cant see a reason to go back to windows now
<mikebeecham> I even have Photoshop CS3 installed
<blackfox_> i dont know how to run file at folder program file (wine hq)
<Ein_> there is Photoshop CS3 for linux?
<erUSUL> Ein_: no, you can try to make it work with wine though
<RatThing> mikebeecham, the one thing I can guarantee (as near as anything in life can be guaranteed) you will never suffer from spyware or computer viruses again.
<erUSUL> !wine > Ein_
<erUSUL> !appdb > Ein_
<mikebeecham> RatThing : that raises a good question....is it worth installing firestarter on that basis?  I have a very good firewall on my router and never used windows firewall...should I use it?
<Ein_>  I face problem with printer and scanner for supporting linux
<RatThing> mikebeecham I have five (maybe more) PC all running *ubuntu all with firestarter installed. Firestarter is great for share an internet connection but if you are using any kind of wireless network then all pcs on that network should have their own firewall.
<Ein_> the drivers not inclode with linux OS
<sachi> is there any url how to configure effects
<sachi> i dont have watter effects
<erUSUL> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sachi> yes i did that
<sachi> but i cant have watter effects
<sachi> i pres shift and f9 but no work
<mikebeecham> RatThing: I did have firestarter installed, but for some reason it was knocking out the access to a shared folder, despite me adding in the IP address of the media center that was accessing it.  The only way to restore the connection was to disable Firestarter...I guess it is just a case of setting it up correctly
<erUSUL> sachi: worls here for what is worth... have you checked the key assoc?
<sachi> whtas that
<erUSUL> sachi: sorry i mean check that shift + f9 is actually the keys asociated with thast action
<sachi> ive checked that and those r the right keys
<RatThing> mikebeecham, if by shared you mean samba (?) then you just have to enable samba's port range. One easy way of doing it is to let firestarter block it, look in the event tab, find the block message, right click on the block message and select "Allow...".
<RatThing> mikebeecham event tab of firestarter that is.
<mikebeecham> RatThing: I will have a look at that when I get home :D
<RatThing> Ein_ which scanner do you have
<Ein_> I have Epson Stylus Photo RX520
<sachi> #ubuntu-sr
<RatThing> Ein_ is it a USB scanner?
<Ein_> yes
<darin> nvidia refer's me to here for kernel driver issues...anyone willing to point me in the right direction?
<RatThing> Ein_ here's the basic setup method, see how you feel about it :-) You have to find a .bin file on the Windows installation CD that came with that scanner...
<Ein_> ok?
<RatThing> Ein_ then it has to be copied to a directory and a configuration file has to be editied.
<RatThing> Ein_ pretty much that is it.
<paradon> I'm having a really annoying problem with Gutsy on my laptop
<paradon> After it's been running a few hours, it does this wierd thing
<Ein_> how I can Edit it?
<sachi> which is the best linux till now which version
<paradon> the "system" CPU usage jumps to about 50% for 15-20 seconds, and everything pretty much stops responding
<dgjones> !best | sachi
<ubotu> sachi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<paradon> then it's ok for 15-20 seconds, then it 'hangs' again for 15-20 seconds, etc....
<paradon> How can I find out what's causing it?
<RatThing> Ein_ another thing is to find out if xsane supports your scanner :-) just googling now.
<dgjones> sachi, there isn't a best version, its whats most suitable for your own use, I like Ubuntu because it does everything I need
<glick> hello
<edd_> hello
<glick> excuse me i just upgraded to gibbon and i lost all my 3d desktop settings
<sachi> aha ok
<glick> where do i set up the 3d cube and stuff again
<sachi> im a new guy here for ubuntu
<sachi> just to check
<dgjones> !compiz | glick
<ubotu> glick: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<edd_> no
<Ein_> I have xsane ;)
<brobostigon> hi, good morning
<RatThing> Ein_ I googled "sane epson RX520" and the top problems seem to be on OS/2 so prolly it will work.
<edd_> i'm poland
<sachi> is there any possibility to put the fire back from a window
<edd_> he
<edd_> co u was??
<dgjones> !pl | edd_, If you want Ubuntu support in Polish, this may help you
<ubotu> edd_, If you want Ubuntu support in Polish, this may help you: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<edd_> bay bay
<Ein_> I'll try to solve it
<RatThing> Ein_ http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_RX520
<RatThing> Ein_ for a little information on your printer with Linux
<RatThing> Ein_ install xsane: sudo apt-get install xsane
<RatThing> Ein_ you are going to need that for the scanning.
<RatThing> Ein_ xsane is the scanning application.
<RatThing> Ein_ once xsane is installed you need to edit a file in /etc/sane.d/
<edd_> cześć
<RatThing> Ein_ sorry to be vague but it will be a .conf file that makes mention of your scanner.
<edd_> co u was??
<dgjones> !cz | edd_
<ubotu> edd_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<glick> why why are emblems in gibbon so small?
<Ein_> now I'm downloading the driver from the  site you given me
<edd_> uboto ty jeto to czeskie??
<Ein_> no problem
<edd_> co??
<RatThing> Ein_ copy the .bin file from your Windows installation CD to: /usr/share/sane/mayBeAnotherDir/
<glick> the emblems in the file manager are super small
<glick> can i get them largers>?
<edd_> si
<edd_> pl
<gordonjcp> !pl | edd_
<ubotu> edd_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<cruox> How can I get windows on multiple levels while rotating my desktop-cube?
<cruox> I saw that effect somewhere and dunno if it's for compiz.
<RatThing> Ein_ In the .conf file I mentioned, changed the firemware reference to that bin file so: firmware /usr/share/sane/mayBeAnotherDir/your.bin
<RatThing> Ein_ restart the scanner.
<RatThing> Ein_ Start xsane
<glick> anyone else have that issue?
<glick> emblems being really tiny?
<shameless_> i'm trying to get an STMicroelectronics finger print scanner to work on my laptop, has anyone dealt with one of those?
<Ein_> the file I download it is .rpm file type and I can't open it
<RatThing> Ein_ no don't try to open it. it is a driver that has to be installed.
<Ein_> I see
<RatThing> Ein_ sorry my misunderstanding...
<Ein_> I think that also :)
<mikebeecham> Does anyone know if there is support for Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000 within Gutsy Gibbon?  I've looked on the forums and cannot find anything similiar
<Ein_> ok... this .rpm file where I can but it?
<Oli``> Kaffeine, Amarok and Firefox are all set to use ALSA (aoss for Firefox), but only one can use sound at the same time. What's likely to be my issue?
<LeenuxRawksAll> hi guys
<LeenuxRawksAll> big problems here...
<LeenuxRawksAll> I had 2 different ubuntu installs on my machine, one on sda1 and sda 3, well I deleted the one on sda3 and now I can't boot my primary partition, even after Re-installing ubuntu to the second partition
<shameless_> did you reformat that partition before you tried reinstalling to it?
<LeenuxRawksAll> yes of course
<LeenuxRawksAll> basically, grub isn't seeing the other, older install
<RatThing> Ein_ a .rpm file is a packaged up bunch of files, sort of like a
<RatThing> 		   zip file so you have to extract the files from it in order to use
<RatThing> 		   them.
 * RatThing gives up having a bad keyboard day... :-D
<mikebeecham> RatThing : you had a bad keyboard day yesterday as well mate...you have run out of excuses :D
<GerrySly> hey guys, I'm having trouble with my sound card, nothing is playing through amarok and the error message I get is Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<GerrySly> yet no other program is running which would take the sound card
<RatThing> mikebeecham thanks for the support :-/
<Snakudes> If you run vsftpd, is it possible to mount 2 HDD's en the same directory then?
<Snakudes> I mean visuallly for my FTP users
<RatThing> :-)
<dgjones> LeenuxRawksAll, are you abe to mount sda1 from within your fresh install to check what is in the first install's fstab? Possibly you just need to copy that info over into the fstab for the new install
<mikebeecham> RatThing: ...I meant to say that this is very unusual for you, and you should just put it down to tiredness and a lack of coffee in your system :D
<LeenuxRawksAll> dgjones, I try to open it and all I get is a "Lost and Found" folder...
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone know what I have to do to bypass the starting fsck ? grub command ?
<dgjones> LeenuxRawksAll, i'm not sure whats happened, but it sounds as though its been formatted if thats all thats left, can you tell how much free space and what size the partition was originally?
<vlt> Hello. What's the difference between the ubuntu 6.06 LTS kernel packages linux-image-{386,686,k7} and linux-image-server?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'job' in man initctl?
<LeenuxRawksAll> total capacity is 25gb with only 1.5 used
<LeenuxRawksAll> on sda1
<mikebeecham> Does anyone know if there is support for the logitech QuickCam Pro 4000?
<LeenuxRawksAll> I tried to Chown but it kept giving me "invalid user" errors...
<LeenuxRawksAll> It's still there... it's just not seeing it...
<RatThing> mikebeecham have you got the webcam attached right now?
<tntCry> how can you reset xchat to default settings?
<mikebeecham> RatThing: it's a general question at this point, as I am at work...but the camera is plugged in at home, eys
<mikebeecham> yes
<dgjones> LeenuxRawksAll, 1.5Gb seems low for an install of ubuntu though, thats what made me think it might have been formatted, is it the same format type ext3 etc as the new install
<MindSpark> tntCry, rm -rf ~/.xchat
<LeenuxRawksAll> sda1 is ext3 and the new one is ext2
<RatThing> mikebeecham first thing to do is type: lsusb
<LeenuxRawksAll> think that might be it?
<tntCry> so rm -rf ~/. anything will reset ? like pidgins kopete ect.?
<RatThing> mikebeecham to see if it is listed, I am certain it will be.
<MindSpark> tntCry, it will delete your configuration, but if you have a download directory inside, it will be deleted as well
<tntCry> mindframe_, i typed it in console
<tntCry> i muys tclose and come back
<tntCry> brb
<MindSpark> tntCry, and it's rm -rf ~/.xchat, not rm -rf ~/.
<mikebeecham> ok...taking notes now
<RatThing> mikebeecham then install: xawtv & webcam
<RatThing> mikebeecham then run at a console: xawtv -hwscan
<LeenuxRawksAll> see, I've had sda1 installed for months... and I created another partition with gparted and did another install of ubuntu on it, but decided to delete that new install, and for some reason, the old grub didn't click in to boot the system...
<mikebeecham> RatThing: what is xawtv?
<RatThing> mikebeecham that will determain if the current installed drivers are there.
<MindSpark> tntCry, I hope you didn't remove ~/.
<rambo3> vlt, 686 is generic now.  those are p1 , p2-4p, amd , linux-image server i don't know what that is
<MindSpark> any grub gurus here ?
<LeenuxRawksAll> when I installed ubuntu on sda3 last time, it picked it right up...isn't there a way that I can add grub back to sda1?
<MindSpark> I need to bypass fsck on startup
<RatThing> mikebeecham xawtv can be used for many things including controlling webcams :-)
<dgjones> LeenuxRawksAll, when I've had multiple installations, the grub that was used was the most recent one, so presumably deleting the original grub
<tntCry> didnt work
<dgjones> !grub | LeenuxRawksAll, You could try this and see if it can redect your original install and
<ubotu> LeenuxRawksAll, You could try this and see if it can redect your original install and: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tntCry> rm -rf ~/.xchat
<tntCry> this didnt work :( rm -rf ~/.xchat
<tntCry> mindframe_,
<rambo3> MindSpark, that would be in fstab
<tntCry> MindSpark,  i mean
<rambo3> !fstab |  MindSpark
<ubotu> MindSpark: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<LeenuxRawksAll> will do... I'll report back with progress
<LeenuxRawksAll> Thank you!
<dgjones> LeenuxRawksAll, Good luck, hope it works for you
<rambo3> MindSpark, < 5th and 6th columns: Dump and fsck options >
<vlt> rambo3: I was especially intersted in the "-server" part ;-) Hmmmm ... Do you know by which kernel (in 6.06 LTS) PAE is supported?
<vlt> rambo3: interested*
<mikebeecham> RatThing: ok..I will do that
<rambo3> pie ?
<MindSpark> rambo3, yes, but I can't startup, the system stops at fsck
<MindSpark> rambo3, my question is how to set that from grub
<rambo3> vlt, everyone of them
<tntCry> this didnt work :( rm -rf ~/.xchat MindSpark
<MindSpark> tntCry, try rm -rf /.xchat2/
<MindSpark> woops, wait, sorry
<MindSpark> tntCry, try rm -rf ~/.xchat2/
<blackfox_> how to install game at wine?
<blackfox_> i dont understand now ..
<MindSpark> blackfox_, wine <file>
<vlt> rambo3: "kernel: [17179569.184000] Linux version 2.6.15-29-k7 \n kernel: [17179569.184000] Warning only 4GB will be used. \n kernel: [17179569.184000] Use a PAE enabled kernel."
<MindSpark> abdulla, looks like it worked this time, eh ?
<tntCry> :D
<tntCry> yes
<MindSpark> ;)
<tntCry> i want to keep this command for future sake
<blackfox_> but that only run at c:\\windows\\system32\\install.exe
<MindSpark> you don't need to "keep" it
<tntCry> i type all the commands i learn in my tomboys notes
<MindSpark> most configuration files are in the home directory under .<programname>
<rambo3> vlt, then you have to build one your self
<MindSpark> so xchat configs are in ~/.xchat2
<MindSpark> ~ = home directory
<Q_Continuum> Gutsy - suddenly my left speaker is dead.  (Same with headphones, so not a hardware issue, likely)  Fix besides reboot?
<tntCry> btw MindSpark i find ubuntu easier then Kubuntu for getting a package
<tntCry> i mean bythat , is when installing themes in ubuntu is easy but with kubuntu its abit complicated however you have many things you can do with a few mouse clicks..
<tntCry> but kubuntu seems complicated tho..
<blackfox_> my installer at /home/blackfox/.wine/drive_c/perfect/install.exe
<blackfox_> what can i do ?
<tntCry> ubuntu i had it customized in less then 2 minutes :) while with my families computer i ruined theyr Kubuntu ,, and the close minmize maximize and toolbar and the file view tools in firefox all look smallll like an ant
<tntCry> MindSpark, look at my desktop for ubuntu http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/2/f_Screenshot2m_c82fb7b.png&srv=img27
<_6StringKng_> what theme is that?
<_6StringKng_> linsta?
<tntCry> no
<tntCry> meemox
<_6StringKng_> ah
<_6StringKng_> I haven't found a good theme yet
<tntCry> i mean moomex
<_6StringKng_> need to find a goo d looking blue one
<ikonia> _6StringKng_: gome-look.org
<tntCry> can we hack the kicker of gnome>?
<_6StringKng_> I know
<_6StringKng_> just havent found one I liek yet
<tntCry> to make it customized a weird cool way example when clicking at it we see blood vesels and vains and a heart under the edge pumping
<tntCry> _6StringKng_,
<tntCry> when clickign on applications or places or system
<_6StringKng_> uh, I dunno
<bullgard4> What does '<process name> (stop) waiting' mean in the initctl output?
<ikonia> !away >YanchoAWY
<tntCry> believe me if gnome can do that ,.. i rate it for the best and quit reading about mac and windows
<tntCry> but you get what i meant _6StringKng_
<rambo3> bullgard4, fork
<_6StringKng_> I believe so
<bullgard4> rambo3: Can you elaborate.
<tntCry> when click on Applications the color is diffrent blody from the side veins fall off a heart from the buttom in a 3d Look pumping waiting for you to finish what your theyr for
<overlord> How do i change the defaukt
<tntCry> _6StringKng_,
<Lambros> network issue?
<ikonia> overlord: default what ?
<overlord> how do i change the default site in apache2
<rambo3> bullgard4, no . you would need to learn how process functions. fork () , stop wait
<ikonia> overlord: in what way, edit the content or change the location
<stefano> how can i set up an ssh/sftp login that is restriced to only one directory and its subdirectories?
<ikonia> stefano: chroot that users
<overlord> ikonia: content of what? I've installed phpbb2, and i have got it to work. But it isn't the site that gets loaded when I open http://localhost/
<jimjam> Are there any special User IDs?
<jimjam> Do they start at 1000 arbitrarily?
<stefano> ikonia, sorry i'm somewhat of a newbie, could you explain that further?
<ikonia> overlord, ok so you want to change the directory of where the default site is looking ?
<Varka> stefano, just create a normal useraccount and give it the rights for the desired folder only
<ikonia> stefano have a read up on chroot, but basiclly its a "virtual" root file system in a directory that the user can't get out of
<Extravert> hey guys
<overlord> ikonia: yes..in a way. Basically I want to open /var/www/phpbb2/index.php
<tntCry> ikonia, is theyr any way to change the kickerlook , i dont mean the tag . but when clicking forexample on Application or places or System .. the color theyr the background picture or have effects with it?
<sumonoo> hello, does anybody knows how to turn the monitor on when logged through ssh, it goes automatically off after X minutes
<Ein_> now I have the .RPM File type
<stefano> thank you both, i'll look up chroot in the wiki
<ikonia> stefano: eg: /usr/local/mydir chrooted would make / for the user bob point to /usr/local/mydir
<Extravert> if you banned from a channel and you try to connect.  Does your nickname show?
<Ein_> I can't extract it
<ikonia> stefano: so they could never get out of / which is actually /usr/loca/lmydir
<stefano> great :D exactly what i wanted
<ikonia> overlord: httpd.conf change the htdocs variable
<overlord> hmm
<ikonia> Extravert: no
<ikonia> Extravert: it stops you joining
<_6StringKng_> heres my desktop btw tntCry
<_6StringKng_> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/8144/mydesktopbm6.jpg
<ikonia> Ein_: its not wise to attempt to use the contents of an rpm on a debian system
<Extravert> ikonia: thanks they banned the wrong person =P
<tntCry> cool
<overlord> ikonia: my httpd.conf is empty
<ikonia> Ein_: a debian based system I should say
<ikonia> overlord: as I recall its symlinks that points to the default site
<tntCry> _6StringKng_, i think you can satisfy the look more aigh>?
<sumonoo> when logged through ssh, how can i wake up monitor?
<Ein_> but I don't debian sys
<_6StringKng_> I'm trying
<ikonia> Ein_ pardon ?
<tntCry> _6StringKng_, why are you using Konversation but not Xchat?
<ikonia> sumonoo can't really, ssh is not on /dev/console
<ikonia> sumonoo: so events won't wake it
<_6StringKng_> because I like Konversation more than Xchat
<tntCry> hmm
<Ein_> I mean... do I need debian OS to open it?
<ikonia> Ein_: no, rpm is meant for redhat based systems
<tntCry> ya what is rpm ikonia i have been wondering i have been downloading alot of them for i dont knwo what reason but non could be installed so i deleted all of it
<shameless_> can anyone help me with setting up my bluetooth? i know i've got it on here, but for some reason i can't find the device itself
<IanLiu88> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> tntCry rpm is "redhat package manager" packages, so they are software packages in the same way a .deb is a software package, but these are aimed at redhat systems
<madera> Hello
<ikonia> madera: hello
<tntCry> damn theyr lucky
<ikonia> tntCry:  ?
<madera> I have a NTFS writable disk I want to check for errors... what utility or procedure should I use/do ?
<ikonia> madera there isn't really a tool in linux as its a file system native to windows
<tntCry> can rpm  be installed in ubuntu ikonia ?
<madera> ok, I'll stick it into windows then
<madera> thanks
<ikonia> tntCry: it /can/ but it is VERY unwise
<tntCry> i knew the answer will be a linux answer lo
<cexx> why is it unwise, ikonia
<ikonia> cexx: it is built against/for a different base system in a package format thats not native
<cexx> understood.
<ikonia> tntCry a linux answer ?
<madera> ikonia: a bad quality answer
<ikonia> madera: a bad quality answer ?
<madera> ikonia: yeah, a linux answer
<ikonia> madera: explain please.
<madera> ikonia: hum, I'm afraid there is nothing to explain
<ikonia> madera: I'm not sure what your saying by a bad quality answer ?
<madera> ikonia: read more, it will sharpen you up! =o)
<madera>  ikonia: I didn't say anything about an answer
<ikonia> madera: I'm sharp enough thank you, I'm asking you to clarify your statment
<ndlovu> how do you remove a symbolic link? Just 'rm <symlink>'? Or will that remove the target?
<madera> ikonia: it's clear enough
<ikonia> madera:  madera> ikonia: a bad quality answer
<ikonia> madera: its not clear enough, define a bad quality answer, in terms of content or resolution ?
<ikonia> ndlovu: correct, just rm it
<tntCry> 1 day i hope ubuntu be something good , means if you have a tablet laptop the touch screen works without appointing the driver for the hardware and the bindings .. ect.. , * and to have a great package installer to install the .tar .zip files wisely like themes and kickers and iconsin a simple double click method * and have softwares that are .bin installed double click * and hopefully have msoofice 2007 work with wine , * and wine becomes more easier ..
<tntCry> * and have finger print detections .. pen callibration perfecterizing .. * and smart speech detection and smart pen undersatnding .. and smart help assistant .. and funky themes in the theme list to choose once ubuntu is firstly installed.
<madera> ikonia: and you think you're sharp
<madera> bye bye
<ndlovu> ikonia, tks
<stefano> ikonia, i set up the chroot and it works, but i can't log in via ssh, because the chroot user just doesnt have it, how can i install it in the chroot?
<shameless_> wait, tablet? i need some help with mine, you have any ideas?
<tntCry> then ubuntu will be as perfect as Vista support
<ikonia> stefano you need to install chroot onto the system
<stefano> how do you mean, install? like a package?
<ikonia> stefano correct
<tntCry> shameless_, forget about it , i needed help of to work the touchscreen for 4months you cant ,. if you will you will need calibrations . then need scripts for ratations then you will get the headache trying to start doing all that
<tntCry> stefano, appoint the mouse double click
<shameless_> damn, guess i'll have to dual boot then
<shameless_> cause i want linux, but i kinda need my tablet
<stefano> ikonia, what's the package called? dchroot, dchroot-dsa or both?
<ody> does ubuntu have a special tool to configure grub? Because it always ovewrites my menu.lst configuration everytime it installs a new kernel.
<FallenHitokiri> ody: startupmanager
<ody> thanks
<ikonia> apologies I was on the phone
<ikonia> stefano: did your question get an answer ?
<stefano> ikonia, well kind of, but my chrooted user still can't log on
<stefano> "Cannot execute /usr/local/sbin/chrlogin: No such file or directory"
<FallenHitokiri> even if I didn't read the whole discussion - touchscreens works fine
<ikonia> stefano: what command are you using to chroot him in ?
<vermi> I was here earlier with a question about the resolution/refresh rate being out of my monitor's range during boot up, and someone recommended using usplash. Well, the out of rang problem was solved, but is there any way to make usplash more verbose?
<stefano> i use a big fancy perlscript i found in the german ubuntu wiki
<FallenHitokiri> vermi: yes grub or startupmanager
<stefano> and i dont understand much of it
<stefano> tbh
<ikonia> vermi: why would using usplash fix your resoution
<ikonia> stefano: ok - first thing to do is look in /usr/local/sbin/chrlogin - I don't think you'll find it there
<ndlovu> hmm... I accidentally rm'd '/usr/lib/libxml.so.1' while uninstalling a canon cups printer - any idea what the file would be used for?
<vermi> FallenHitokiri: just removing "quiet" should work, right?
<stefano> ikonia, thats right
<stefano> nothing in there
<ikonia> ndlovu its an xml library thats pretty core
<shameless_> tntCry: i've heard things about fingerprint scanners working, you worked with those any?
<ikonia> stefano: the fact that its in /usr/local/sbin suggests its a custom build
<AlexStacey> hi, i'm not sure which chanel to  ask this in but: the wireless network security settings have just been chnged in my house and i've got no idea how to change the configuration of my wireless card on my linux machine. can anyone point me in the right direction? cheers =]
<vermi> and ikonia, i have no idea what was initially happening during system boot, but i don't have the issue using usplash
<tntCry> shameless_, lets wait for hardy ubuntu 8 and wish all my wishes to work :)
<stefano> ikonia, great i always wondered what the difference between sbin and bin was. :-) so, i suppose i could just copy the file from wherever it is to that directory, right?
<ikonia> vermi thats very odd, I don't understand why changing to usplash would change the monitor resolution / refresh rate
<ikonia> stefano: I would advise against that, but yes you could
<tntCry> believe me after that ubuntu is another system in the world for the people it will be a competition for ubuntu against mac and windows :) i believe LINUX if they take this step they will win.
<tntCry> brb guys .....
<FallenHitokiri> vermi: yes
<stefano> ikonia, why?
<ndlovu> ikonia: know of any way to get it back?
<shameless_> tntCry: i guess i'll just shrink my vista partition to a few gigs and primary boot to gutsy
<vermi> Thanks, FallenHitokiri. i thought as much, but i wanted to make sure.
<ikonia> stefano: 3 reasons. 1.) If that guide is pointing you at stuff that is not there - it is a bad guide that shouldn't be followed 2.) if your missing stuff, you may not be following the guide correctly, therefore its a bad guide 3.) using custom built package will break you package manager, moving them around may break application linking.
<ikonia> ndlovu: you'll need to re-install the package it came in
<FallenHitokiri> ikonia: maybe vga=$foo was not present in menu.lst before using usplash
<ikonia> FallenHitokiri: thats possible, but that isn't actually anything to do with usplash.
<stefano> ikonia, okay i will just read the big howto i have on that instead of using the script that. thanks for your time, i think i'll get it done :)
<vermi> FallenHitokiri: you may be right; though I never actually looked at menu.lst to see before installin usplash; in fact, nobody even suggested that as an option
<FallenHitokiri> ikonia: it does - if you install usplash vga= is set - if you don't know vga= using usplash solves this ;)
<ikonia> FallenHitokiri: I see what you where saying, but its not actually anything to do with the usplash software, but what you are suggesting makes sense. I wonder if it was a server install initially
<vermi> Anyway, thanks for the advice ikonia and FallenHitokiri. have a good day =)
<FallenHitokiri> vermi: look at this guide for framebufer resolutions: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub
<FallenHitokiri> ikonia: isn't vga= set in a server installation?
<ikonia> FallenHitokiri: I don't know from memory, but I can imagine it not
<zombie_monkey> from time to time my apt-get update starts looking for a package type called "web" and I need to remove it manually from sources.lst
<zombie_monkey> .list?
<zombie_monkey> what's wgat
<zombie_monkey> what's wgatwhat's that about?
<bullgard4> What does '<process name> (stop) waiting' mean in the initctl output?
<ikonia> bullgard4: it means that process is in a stopped state
<bullgard4> ikonia: Why is this fact not expressed much simpler with '<process name> stopped'?
<ikonia> bullgard4: its just 3 letters on the end, its expressed clearly enough
<_blitz_> I have so many debis in a folder.there are packages and its dependancies.I was wondering whether i could change it to a repo temporarily.tired of double clicking
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for commenting.
<ikonia> _blitz_: you can make your own repo, although its a reasonable ammount of work
<zombie_monkey> for example "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted web"
<zombie_monkey> this "web" entry appears from time to time, and I can't figure out why.
<ikonia> zombie_monkey: its a repo by the looks of it, although one I'm not aware of
<_blitz_> ikonia then do i have to upload the files
<zombie_monkey> and it leads for example to "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<ikonia> _blitz_: upload the files ? where, you can't if you've not got a repo
<larson9999> well the story is that he didn't win.  it's not about him.  about the system.
<mack_sim> so... upgrading to 7.10 crashes w/ a message about not being able to find a certain repository
<mack_sim> what should I do?
<zombie_monkey> ikonia: what could be puttign it there?
<ikonia> mack_sim: look into the repo it can't find
<ikonia> zombie_monkey: remove the "web" bit of the end of the line
<selinuxium_> hi all, can anyone give me a hand getting my bluetooth pcmcia card wroking
<mack_sim> ikonia: look and see what?
<gvsa123> which application can i use to remove the audio from videos?
<ikonia> mack_sim: at the repo it can't find
<_blitz_> ikonia  what i need is that i have all the files in a folder and i need to install them at one go
<mack_sim> ikonia: yes, look at it and see what exactly about it
<mack_sim> ?
<ikonia> mack_sim: why it can't be found
<siccness> hey
<mack_sim> how should <i know that?
<siccness> im getting a: Floating point exception (core dumped) when trying to execute LyX
<zombie_monkey> ikonia: I keep doing that and it keeps reappearing
<ikonia> zombie_monkey: apt-get update
<kakoonia> hey
<zombie_monkey> yes, when I type "sudo apt-get update" it looks for that and it can't find it
<mack_sim> ikonia: and what good does it do me?
<_blitz_> ikonia :  what i need is that i have all the files in a folder and i need to install them at one go
<mack_sim> to be more precise, what can I do to upgrade in spite of the repo being unavailable?
<zombie_monkey> ikonia: the question is what script keeps putting that "web" entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> mack_sim: you can fix the upgrade being a problem
<ikonia> zombie_monkey: thats a good question
<mack_sim> ikonia: how?
<ankka> hello, I started installing ubuntu-desktop, but for some reason it doesn't want to download gimp-data but stops there and doesn't go any further
<ikonia> mack_sim: well, try to resolve it via dns, try to connect to it, etc
<ndlovu> any idea how to manually change the URI of a printer? I'm not getting usb as an option from install or modify
<kakoonia> i installed the latest Alsa-drivers and suddenly i cant hear any sound.. in Alsa-mixer its unmuted and on max volume. what could be the reason?
<ikonia> kakoonia: how did you update alsa
<kakoonia> ikonia: i downloaded alsa-drivers from alsa-project 1.0.15, configure | make | make install
<gvsa123> hey... is there an application in the repos that can remove audio from a video?
<mack_sim> ndlovu: re-state your issue
<mack_sim> use more words
<ikonia> kakoonia: thats not the best call, as now your package manager will be out of sync
<ikonia> gvsa123: any of the dvd rippers can strip the audio into a seperate file
<ndlovu> lsusb shows 'Bus 005 Device 004: ID 03f0:2c17 Hewlett-Packard' but cups says 'open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...'
<gvsa123> ikonia: it's a home made video though
<kakoonia> ikonia : because i installed package thats out of the available package list?
<ndlovu> according to cups, the uri is 'hp:/no_device_found'
<mack_sim> ndlovu: that's a way fo saying "there ain't no printer anywhere in sight"
<ndlovu> mack_sim, but autodetect shows HP LaserJet 1022, so it should be able to find it?
<ankka> the installation just stalls at gimp-data
<mack_sim> ndlovu: whose autodetect?
<kakoonia> ikonia : because i installed package thats out of the available package list? and what should i do to fix it? should i make uninstall?
<ndlovu> mack_sim, System > Administration > Printing in ubuntu
<mack_sim> ah
<MepT_Bblu> эй
<mack_sim> so you have a usb printer?
<ndlovu> mack_sim, yes. but looking at it again, it's not shown anymore... weird. lsusb also comes up empty now even though it's plugged in.
<kst-> !window-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window-manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mack_sim> aha
<kakoonia> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mack_sim> ndlovu: do you have hplip installed?
<mack_sim> (the hp printer drivers)
<ndlovu> yup
<kst-> how do I replace metacity with xfwm4 on gnome gutsy? when i use gconf-editor to set it in desktop > gnome > apps > window-manager it is reset to metacity after relogin..
<ndlovu> mack_sim, I got it to print a test page earlier, but after checking the settings again it seemed to lose the connection somehow
<mack_sim> you may have switche from raw to hp as a print proto
<mack_sim> and the hp drivers aren't very smart
<ndlovu> mack_sim, how would you do that?
<mack_sim> nevermind
<mack_sim> unplug the printer
<mack_sim> plug it back in
<mack_sim> check with dmesg to see if the system sees it
<GniLoj> .G@'
<MepT_Bblu> fu** inet
<mack_sim> then go to the nice clicky and add new printer
<GniLoj> greetings!
<Xaraxoto> Йопт
<GniLoj> aga
<MepT_Bblu> pidarasy
<GniLoj> fu. .... innet
<BlackDiamonds> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xaraxoto> Гнилой
<GniLoj> казлы мля
<ndlovu> mack_sim, tks, that seemed to do the trick somehow
<dgjones> !english | GniLoj
<ubotu> GniLoj: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<GniLoj> вы шо уроды-
<MepT_Bblu> give us OP status!
<GniLoj> we want OP!'
<GniLoj> know!
<MepT_Bblu> op!
<mack_sim> at some point, you will have a drop-down box with drivers to choose from
<mack_sim> pick postscript for now
<mack_sim> ah nvm
<GniLoj> shurt up all!
<MepT_Bblu> give op to my fat ass!
<Gimpa> hey... im looking for a script that will restart firefox in a click... like bash script that will close all firefox windows and re run firefox... anyone can help?
<mack_sim> hmm
<GniLoj> we need OP!
<cherva> Is there a way to change the font color of the menus (application,places,system)  and minimized windows ? In the Theme -> customize -> colors i change the text color in the windows too :(
<Gimpa> hey... im looking for a script that will restart firefox in a click... like bash script that will close all firefox windows and re run firefox... anyone can help?
<mack_sim> Gimpa: what do you need it for?
<siccness> mack_sim: my guess is to kill firefox
<Gimpa> yeah
<Hobbsee> GniLoj: ?
<Gimpa> restart it
<mack_sim> siccness: my question was "why not kill it properly?"
<siccness> Right, that came out a little different to what you actually asked.
<Gimpa> cause i want to restart it sometimes cause its clears cookies and stuff
<Gimpa> i want to make it on cron
<Gimpa> daily at midnight restart
<mack_sim> why would you want such a thing?
<punzada> does anyone have the problem with firefox and xmms not liking to share the sound card in gutsy? :|
<mack_sim> anyway, it's easy
<mack_sim> punzada: you have trouble with the sound server
<siccness> im with you now mack_sim, this sounds like an awfully stupid script :|
<Gimpa> mack.. please help....
<Gimpa> no its not i have pepole here that uses that computer
<punzada> it's only those two apps, they seem to like to invalidate the other
<Gimpa> and mess it up
<punzada> make the other not realize the sound device is there
<mack_sim> punzada: one of them is trying to access the soundcard directly
<mack_sim> configure them to use arts, or whatever other sound server you're using
<mack_sim> Gimpa: mess it up how?
<punzada> lol ty
<punzada> two seconds in the config
<mack_sim> maybe you need to restrict their rights
<bsh> hi
<punzada> xmms was using oss instead of alsa
<punzada> ;P
 * punzada is slow
<punzada> lol
<mack_sim> :)
<mack_sim> no you're not
<mack_sim> sound system in linux is arcane
<punzada> true
<bsh> i have a problem. just reinstalled my server and since then there is this strange issue: when managing users and groups with the gui app, whenever i open properties of a group then close, the group list is multiplied
<mack_sim> I have a problem too
<mack_sim> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<mack_sim> what can I do?
<mack_sim> bsh: stop using the friggin' gui app
<bsh> so after 4 changes i have 4-5 instances of each group. with the same ID however
<mack_sim> or fix it
<bsh> when editing the group file, it's ok
<mack_sim> or complain to the devs, then stop using it
<mack_sim> it's a piece of crap anyway. you're better served with just a text editor anyway
<ikonia> mack_sim: do a wget on the file in the archive see if you can actually get it
<mack_sim> gahh
<siccness> anyone else here use LyX?
<mack_sim> ikonia: works like a charm
<mack_sim> siccness: <i do, rarely
<siccness> mack_sim: have you got it installed on gusty?
<mack_sim> siccness: no, gentoo
<ikonia> mack_sim: ok, so the file is there and accessable, thats a good start
<siccness> ah ok
<mack_sim> why, siccness ?
<siccness> getting core dump
<siccness> wont load
<siccness> gdb shows around QT libs
<mack_sim> siccness: bad package
<mack_sim> try getting it from upstream (devs)
<mack_sim> prolly compiled against wrong version of qt libs
<siccness> no bugs posted
<mack_sim> heh
<siccness> mack_sim: hmm
<b4d> Hi, is there any way to change background in boot framebuffer?
<mack_sim> lyx ain't exactly popular
<ikonia> b4d: yes, its a reasonable ammount of work though
<siccness> mack_sim: i dont see why not though
<mack_sim> plus the kind of people using it are the bug-fixing, not the bug-posting type. as a rule
<siccness> lol
<b4d> ikonia: I would like to try but don't know where to look for tutorial or howto...
<mack_sim> ikonia: ok, now what?
<ikonia> b4d: look into usplash
<b4d> ikonia: ty
<ikonia> mack_sim: ok, I'd try to get it a few times, make sure say 9/10 you can get it, incase the server has an intermitant problem
<mack_sim> and then?
<ikonia> mack_sim: try unzipped in it, make sure the package is in the correct format
<mack_sim> can't I just stick it somewhere where the god damn package manager will see it?
<ikonia> mack_sim: clam down please.
<ikonia> clam even
<ikonia> calm
<ikonia> silly fingers
<mack_sim> unexpected EOF
<ikonia> mack_sim: ahh so the package looks like it has a problem on uncompression
<mack_sim> file's borken
<mack_sim> ya
<ikonia> mack_sim: there we go, just report it to the mirror maintainer
<siccness> mack_sim: lyx worked for a friend
<mack_sim> what mirror? it's the official US server
<b4d> ikonia: nope, that's not what i'm looking for, I would like to change the background of text boot, like arch linux has.
<h1st0> emerald-themes is another broken package
<ikonia> mack_sim: ok, the server maintainer
<mack_sim> will do
<ikonia> b4d: as I recall thats a kernal patch
<ikonia> b4d: but don't quite me on that
<mack_sim> now, how do I fix my problem?
<ikonia> mack_sim: point at another mirror ?
<b4d> ikonia: okay, thanks for your help
<mack_sim> b4d: there's documentation in the kernel about that
<mack_sim> you need a working fbcon to do it
<ikonia> mack_sim: is it the bootsplash patch (from memory)
<mack_sim> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> mack_sim: which patch is it ?
<mack_sim> it's got to do with the fbcon
<ikonia> mack_sim: no, but there is a kernel patch required for it
<mack_sim> you can set a console background to whatever you like
<ikonia> I'm querying the name of the patch
<mack_sim> ah
<zhanx> ok this might be the ong channel but hopefully someone can point me to the right now.. apple ipod itouch. does it work under ubuntu. before i dropp 300 on it
<mack_sim> hold on
<ikonia> I thought it was called from memory the bootsplash patch
<ikonia> zhanx: no more/less than the other ipods
<gideon> hello
<zhanx> ikonia,  ie. the database is still broke so you cant update, or did someone find a fix for that
<ikonia> zhanx: database ?
<h1st0> mack_sim: fbcon is blacklisted I believe with gutsy for some wierd reason.
<mack_sim> ikonia: usplash
<h1st0> mack_sim: what was your problem?
<ikonia> mack_sim: really, I didn't think usplash contained that code. Fair enough
<mack_sim> h1st0: incompatible with nvidia drivers
<mack_sim> it isn't compatible with just about any AGP-based drivers, actually
<h1st0> mack_sim: what type of video card do you have?
<mack_sim> most cards don't handle hot-switching from framebuffer too well
<mack_sim> h1st0: GeForce 5800, I think
<h1st0> mack_sim: they do if the proper module is loaded.
<h1st0> mack_sim: I missed your problem if you look when I joined what is going on exactly?
<mack_sim> not a problem for me :)
<mack_sim> someone was asking about usplash
<mack_sim> afaik, you need a framebuffer console for usplash
<h1st0> mack_sim: I was just saying gutsy has some problems with framebuffer.  All the specific video card fb's are blacklisted and I even believe fbcon is blacklisted.
<mack_sim> but no, my problem is much simpler: the official server is serving up a broken packages list
<mack_sim> yes, that is correct
<mack_sim> fbcon is going the way of the dodo, imnsho
<mack_sim> and it's a shame
<h1st0> mack_sim: what are you trying to install I just dist-upgraded with out problems
<mack_sim> I'm trying to upgrade to 7.10
<h1st0> Ahh from what version?
<mack_sim> 7.04
<wucheng> when my ubuntu boot,my second network adapter named sit0 can not be brought up, anyone can help me ?
<h1st0> Should be working.  What package are you having issues with?
<mack_sim> the package list :)
<h1st0> wucheng: what kind of card is it?
<h1st0> mack_sim: there isn't a problem right now with the package lists.
<mack_sim> I can fetch it, but gunzip spits it out... unexpeted EOF
<wucheng> i do not know , i do not know why it is named sit0 in system
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone had an issue with ubuntu freezing after 5-10 mins of using Cisco VPN client?
<Flynsarmy> it just completley freezes and the caps and scroll lock buttons start blinking
<h1st0> mack_sim: I'm able to fetch them fine right now.
<mack_sim> ya me too
<h1st0> wucheng: lspci to see what the net adapters are.
<mack_sim> try unzipping them
<h1st0> mack_sim: it does unzip them.
<mack_sim> not for me
<mack_sim> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<mack_sim> this one, to be exact
<h1st0> mack_sim: Reading package lists... Done
<h1st0> Anyone know how to use the scroll back in screen?
<rarito> hi
<mack_sim> h1st0: page up
<kakoonia> yo.. did someone ever encounter a problem that you cant hear sound from the laptop speakers but when you plugin the sound blasters you can hear from both?
<mack_sim> sound blasters?
<ikonia> you beat me to it
<kakoonia> when my sound speakers
<jrib> h1st0: shift-page up?
<mack_sim> what in the name of <moby is a soundblaster?
<mack_sim> ikonia: :)
<kakoonia> hehehe
<kakoonia> what, no one is fromiliar with sound-blaster?
<kakoonia> anyways i generally i ment sound-speakers
<ikonia> kakoonia: on planet earth we call them "speakers"
<Pici> ikonia: :D
<rarito> i had installed ubuntu's distribution and then i installed fedora's distribution
<ikonia> rarito: ok, so your currently running fedora
<rarito> fedora used /boot partition of ubuntu
<rarito> and now i want recover ubuntu
<aladinsane> anybody else here running a ATI Radeao 7200? It doesnt seem like we have such a good choice regarding drivers in Ubuntu. Mine is working pretty good with the Mach 8 drivers Ubuntu chosed for me but 3D is out of the question. Anybody know a better solution?
<kakoonia> im from the same planet last time i checked.. you got two or 10 eyes? cause i got 10
<ikonia> rarito: then you must re-install ubuntu
<jrib> h1st0: oh, I probably did something to make it work like that, never mind
<kakoonia> well??!?!
<mack_sim> well what?
<kakoonia> yo.. did someone ever encounter a problem that you cant hear sound from the laptop speakers but when you plugin the speakers you can hear from both?
<ikonia> kakoonia: yes, some hardware does do that and you have to mute teh internal speakers
<ikonia> kakoonia: eg: plug headphones into a PC and it still comes out of the speakers
<gordonjcp> kakoonia: yeah, my girlfriend's laptop does that
<kakoonia> bahh.. the prob is i dont want to plugin anything to hear..
<Rastafar> Õàé âñåì!
<ikonia> kakoonia: disable the speakers then
<ikonia> kakoonia: in alsa mixer
<wucheng> h1st0,  which kind of net adapter would be recognized be sit? i remove it from the server and can not find any information except "Pulse h1012"
<stefano> i keep getting this error: "/lib/libpthread.so.0: invalid ELF header" it is in a chroot. can anybody help?
<Hobbsee> Rastafar: english only please
<gordonjcp> kakoonia: wait, what?
<ikonia> stefano what command ar eyou doing to get that error
<stefano> ikonia, ls
<gordonjcp> kakoonia: *nothing* is working with no plug in, but both the laptop and external speakers work when you plug the headphones in?
<mack_sim> stefano: it's a broken lib
<ikonia> stefano: what have you done ?
<ikonia> stefano: you've changed your threading libary somehow, that will bork you whols system
<gordonjcp> kakoonia: or, to put it another way, you have to plug headphones in to hear the laptop speakers?
<ikonia> whole
<mack_sim> chroots are so damn fragile
<kakoonia> ok ok ok o ko --> when no speakers are connected to my laptop.. no sound output! when i plugin in external speakers i can hear from both! i dont want to plugin anything.. means i cant hear?
<lucian> gordonjcp, his speakers aren't working until he plugs in headphones. in which case not only do his speakers work, his headphones work as well
<gordonjcp> lucian: bit strange that
<kakoonia> gordonjcp : yup
<Rastafar> âûû
<stefano> i was copying libs, a whole bunch because ls was giving me error that it couldnt find them, so i copied them, and it worked (meaning the lib in the error message changed to another one that it couldnt find) until this one
<ikonia> stefano: re-install your system, you've just broke it
<kakoonia> maybe its a hardware problem..
<kakoonia> i dunno
<ikonia> stefano: that guide you are following is either rubbish, or your not following it corectly
<stefano> ikonia, it is just the chroot, everything else worked fine
<mack_sim> stefano: that particular lib is broken
<Pici> !ru | Rastafar
<ubotu> Rastafar: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ikonia> stefano: oooh this is just in the chroot
<mack_sim> a bad copy, prolly
<mack_sim> get a new one
<stefano> as i said i was copying a whole lot of libs from my /lib and /usr/lib to the chroots respective directories
<mack_sim> yes yes yes
<mack_sim> so what program says this lib is broken?
<stefano> mack_sim, ls
<ikonia> mack_sim: pretty much any program as its the threading library
<h1st0> mack_sim: I'm not downloading from that repo.  Are you sure it exists?
<stefano> i should now point out that i'm doing all this on a server which is not important for my productivity :-)
<stefano> so that i dont appear completely stupid
<aladinsane> Can it hurt my system if i have repositories from Feisty checked in my third-party software list, Im running Gutsy?
<stefano> aladinsane, you could
<h1st0> aladinsane: yes
<ikonia> aladinsane: yes
<stefano> ikonia, since i only want to creat this chroot for sftp access, isnt there a better way to do this?
<komodo> I need to install support for the wireless card on a C2D macbook with a broken Ethernet connection
<komodo> how would I go about that?
<kakoonia> well, is there any suggestion about the sound problem? cause i looked for a way to solve it, but nothing came up.
<aladinsane> Ok, its the medibuntu ones, maybe i could just change them from http://packages.medibuntu.org/ Feisty
<aladinsane> to
<aladinsane> http://packages.medibuntu.org/ Gutsy
<aladinsane> Would that work?
<h1st0> komodo: you could download the debs you need.
<ikonia> stefano if it's just sftp just setup directory permissions correctly
<IdleOne> aladinsane: yes
<h1st0> !offline > komodo, komodo Read the private message from ubotu.
<stefano> komodo, take a look at the ubuntuusers wiki for instructions, download everything you might need to download and burn it to a cd, or put it on a usb-stick, and go for it
<amadeux> If some program is using a lot of CPU time, I can run top to see which one. But what if a program is accessing my hard drive a lot? That is happening right now, and I don't know which program. How can I find out?
<h1st0> komodo: just see the directions from ubotu
<stefano> ikonia, okay i will take a look a t the wiki, right after i removed the chroot stuff :-)
<komodo> thanks
<mack_sim> amadeux: there's ionice, ioset and...
<stefano> komodo, i suppose you have a second computer that you can use troughout the process?
<mack_sim> I dunno whassiscalled
<komodo> stefano: no, I do not
<komodo> stefano: unless you count the seperate Leopard partition already in place
<mack_sim> there are three programs provided in a single package that deal with I/O priorities
<stefano> komodo, oh than be sure not to forget anything, any you also better print out the howto youre using
<h1st0> komodo: yeah that will work for the offline directions
<h1st0> !offline > stefano, stefano Read the private message from ubotu.
<Bacta> Hi can someone talk to me about getting OpenGL working, I want to use it as a lib to make games
 * Rastafar ñëóøàåò Clint Mansell & Kronos Quartet - Winter: Lux Aeterna
<h1st0> Bacta: what video card do you have?
<amadeux> mack_sim, those don't seem to do what I want? I don't want to reschedule apps for use of I/O or something like that. I just want to see what app is going nuts and accessing my hard drive, or whether it is just swapping etc
<aladinsane> IdleOne: ok thnx for the answer, but lets say that i already installed something from the feisty package on my gutsy distro, wouldn't changing the medibuntu from Feisty to Gutsy not mess with those installs (I dont know if i have installed anything from them but there's a chance)
<ikonia> mack_sim: sysstat package
<Bacta> i don't know and don't care
<Bacta> I just want to be able to compile code examples!
<stefano> h1st0, give it to komodo
<h1st0> Bacta: well you can just install the libs you need.
<IdleOne> aladinsane: if anything it will upgrade any fiesty packages to gutsy
<amadeux> Bacta, what language?
<ikonia> Bacta: which libraries do you want, with which bindings ?
<Bacta> C
<h1st0> stefano: I did I was just telling you about the trigger
<Bacta> I want opengl
<Bacta> should I be getting glut?
<_blitz_> I changed the compiz-fusion settings(minimize,maximize etc).and now there are no effects at all.what to do>
<ikonia> Bacta: glut is not opengl
<stefano> i see
<Bacta> what is opengl?
<aladinsane> IdleOne: ok fantastic, tnx
<Bacta> what package must I download to be able to compile code examples?
<ikonia> Bacta: libgl ?
<ikonia> Bacta: thats a touch question as it depends on what the requirments of the code are
<Fethman> Does anyone else have lagging problems with a synaptic touchpad. I have an alienware are 51m notebook and for no apparent reasen the touch pad starts to lag for a minute from time to time and then gets normal again
<Bacta> 2D
<ikonia> Bacta: 2d is not a requirment
<Ameng> hi all, anyone knows if can use an usb microphone in ubuntu? and how to？ Thanks
<Bacta> http://gpwiki.org/index.php/SDL:Tutorials:2D_Graphics
<Fethman> It works fine with a usb mouse or under windows xp
<stefano> how can i set a quota of say 1 GB for a directory (/var/www/someuser/)
<ikonia> Bacta: I'm not going into the code, but that looks like it wants the SDL libs
<ikonia> stefano: do you have file system quotas enabled ?
<bkraptor> any way I can graphically see the speed of a transfer?
<stefano> i suppose not, i'm using ext2
<h1st0> bkraptor: transfer of what?
<bkraptor> files
<aladinsane> IdleOne: hmm, changed it to Gutsy but now i get an error message about Gutsy not having those medibuntu repos, Anybody else know anything about the medibuntu repositories and Gutsy?
<Ameng> hi all, anyone knows if can use an usb microphone in ubuntu? and how to？ Thanks
<bkraptor> something like DUMeter or BWMeter from Windows
<Pici> !medibuntu | aladinsane read this
<ubotu> aladinsane read this: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<h1st0> aladinsane: nope perhaps the midibuntu people may be able to help more.
<stefano> ikonia, i guess i just write a script that checks the size and emails me if its above the limit, that'd be the easy and i could allow more than one gigabyte on special occasions
<ikonia> stefano that sounds reasonable
<h1st0> stefano: quotas are nice though then you wouldn't have to worry bout it.
<nucc2> hey, how does one print to a pdf file?
<deathchimp> So, my ATI X1300 Refuses to render textures in 3D games. The typical OpenGL errors such as blocky text and such. What Driver should I have installed?
<stefano> ikonia, can you believe my ISP wants me to pay 290€ for a fix ip-adress? :-> they say i have to order the business package i'm a bit upset now
<ikonia> stefano: I can believe that, that is not unreasonable
<ycy> hi there
<nucc2> deathchimp: I find xgl with fglrx makes a lot of strang things break
<ycy> i accidentally deleted my ~/.themes
<h1st0> stefano: there is posts on teh forums about enabling disk quotas for users.
<ycy> i accidentally deleted my ~/.themes and now nautilus keeps 98.4% of the cpu. how can i fix this?
<h1st0> stefano: just use dynamic dns
<stefano> ikonia, well, i heard about sweden, that they get 100/100mbit connections for under 70€ a month...
<deathchimp> nucc2: any suggestions (reminder: me=newb)
<ikonia> stefano: your not in sweden
<stefano> unfortunately not
<ikonia> so how is that relvant
<ikonia> stefano: sweden also has very high tax rates, do you want that too ?
<nucc2> deathchimp: are you using desktop-effects?
<deathchimp> yes
<h1st0> stefano: sudo apt-get install quota
<stefano> hey thanks h1st0
<sasha_> hi
<deathchimp> nucc2: yes
<sasha_> where i can find support for kino
<stefano> no ikonia, i am about to move to the netherlands anyways.
<h1st0> sasha_: did you try googling for their web page?
<stefano> by the way i am having trouble with dynamic dns since ever, i am certain i set it up correctly but i keep getting abuse-email
<sasha_> i was find web page
<ikonia> stefano: abuse email ?
<sasha_> but it cant help me
<h1st0> sasha_: I'm sure they would have links on their page
<sasha_> w8 :D
<stefano> ikonia, saying that my adress is being refreshed to often
<ikonia> stefano: ah so the TTL is too low
<ikonia> stefano: one of the prices of dynamic dns
<nucc2> deathchimp: are you using proprietary drivers, and 'xgl'?
<deathchimp> nucc2: right again
<deathchimp> nucc2: I was just happy for the correct screen resolution
<nucc2> deathchimp: I disabled desktop effects because things weren't working fine with ati's proprietary drivers
<stefano> ikonia, i believe the program only refreshes when my ip has changed. isnt there a "manual" way to update the ip adress on a dynamic dns account? i have a script that uploads it on a webspace for now.
<sasha_> only on their forum :S
<nucc2> deathchimp: to disable them, uninstall xserver-xgl
<sasha_> can someone help me with export video to DV cam
<stefano> i should say it should refresh only when the ipa has changed, but apperantly thats not the case
<deathchimp> nucc2: What are the chances that will kick me to the terminal
<nucc2> deathchimp: zero. just use synaptic. uninstall and logout, and back in
<deathchimp> nucc2: thanks, wish me luck
<ikonia> stefano dynamic dns should not be used for email
<stefano> uh
<stefano> ikonia, i didnt say i was going to use it for email
<ycy> how can i have all my gnome settings erased?
<ikonia> stefano apologies, you said you kept getting abuse mails
<h1st0> ycy: delete the .gnome folders in your ~
<mack_sim> ycy: you sure you want that?
<stefano> ikonia, i was getting emails from dyndns.org saying that i refresh my ip too often. i just installed this client, and let it do his job, and i ticked the little "only refresh when neccessary" in the ncurses script that set it up
<ikonia> stefano again, thats one of the hassles of dynamic dns - if you update too often, it can cause problems for the hosters
<jrib> stefano: what client?
<stefano> ddclient i believe it was called
<tntCry> back
<ycy> mack_sim: yes, i've accidentally deleted ~/.themes and now nautilus keeps 98% cpu
<MindSpark> stefano, ddclient can be set to update every 180 secs
<MindSpark> you can use the interval you want
<tntCry> how can i retrieve the logs of 2 hours back ikonia ?
<dgjones> !logs | tntCry
<ubotu> tntCry: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<stefano> MindSpark, i didnt that,still got email. i want it to only run when neccessary, and it said it would do that but it didnt. anyways. i'm going to make some coffee now and try again afterwards. see you all later
<stefano> didnt = did
<ubun00b> aricz: du her?
<tntCry> thanks dgjones but can i get my logs from my system any temperory copy that xcaht does?
<Ameng> hi all, anyone knows if can use an usb microphone in ubuntu? and how to？ Thanks
<aladinsane> a repositories question again: Is it neccsary, a normal user to have those "Souce code" repositories in my Third-party software list?
<jrib> aladinsane: only if you want the source code
<rchovan> hi, I have problem to install grub on 2GB HDD, I have tried almost everything, LiveCD, alternate Rescue System, grub-isntall, grub , etc..
<aladinsane> Why would i want that?
<jrib> aladinsane: so you could read the source code, or edit the source code and recompile
<dgjones> tntCry, if you've set xchat to record logs, go to Settings, Preferences and under Chatting, there is a tab for Logging, if you click "Open Data Folder" that will bring up any logs you've recorded
<jscinoz> What happened to the package kdar?
<christophe> #ubuntu.fr
<christophe> oups
<tntCry> im going to offtopic for an important speech go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<aladinsane> jrib: ok, so for a person like me who never does any programing, those source code repos are totally unneccessary then, or?
<Chousuke_> yes
<Chousuke_> well, most of the time
<Chousuke_> most of the time they're not useful to programmer either :/
<Chousuke_> +s
<rchovan> hi, I have problem to install grub on 2GB HDD, I have tried almost everything, LiveCD, alternate Rescue System, grub-isntall, grub , etc..
<kahrytan> aladinsane,  no
<jrib> aladinsane: probably.  Would be easy enough to enable if you ever change your mind anyway
<kahrytan> aladinsane,  may need some code for compiling a program
<Chousuke_> kahrytan: you don't need the sources for that.
<aladinsane> Ok, got three different answers there, I'll leave them checked then..
<Chousuke_> kahrytan: I mean
<kahrytan> Chousuke_,  confused -dev for source
<Chousuke_> yeah
<v1d4l0k4> I need check if a package is already installed. I'm using "dpkg -l | grep package_name", checking the length of return. It's the better way?
<wols_> dpkg -l <pakcagename> |grep ^ii
<Guillem_> I've trouble with nvidia-dynamic-twinview: metacity (or compiz) do not detect the outputs correctly, so panels span among screens and windows are maximized among screens as well...
<v1d4l0k4> wols_: hmm, sounds good. thanks ;)
<andreuu> help grub error 22 :(             fdisk -l  says this  /dev/hdc2   *       12495       14567    16651372+  83  Linux
<rchovan> quit
<rchovan> quit
<andreuu> tried root (hd2,1)   but it says no partition
<wols_> andreuu: how far do you get with grub? does the menu show?
<andreuu> well im in live cd now
<andreuu> no grub error 22 then crash at boot
<wols_> andreuu: that doesn't answer my question
<andreuu> grub installed itself on hda1,
<andreuu> in livecd i type root (hd2,1)   in sudo grub
<wols_> andreuu: where is your /boot/grub directory?
<andreuu> grub loads in live
<wols_> andreuu: either answer what I ask or ask someone else for help
<andreuu> im not sure, grub installed itself to hda1, i wanted to
<andreuu> sorry what is your question again plz?
<andreuu> i wanted it to install to hdc1
<andreuu> not hda1 is hda2 for some reason and grub gives error 22
<andreuu> i dont get a menu in grub its command line
<andreuu> lol someone else plz ?
<stefano> MindSpark, you said dyndns could be set up to refresh every 180 seconds. is that okay with dyndns.org? do they alow you to refresh so often?
<andreuu> plz help ubuntu installed the mbr or something to hda1, linux is on hdc2 and now i get Grub    error 22
<andreuu> i want to put a boot sector on hdc and boot from that in bios
<andreuu> they say to type root (hd2,1) for hdc2 ?
<ubun00b> could someone test my ssh-connection? (ip: 84.48.58.62)
<ubun00b> user: toresn
<wols_> andreuu: how many harddisks do you have? hda and hdc only?
<andreuu> but it says no partition, i imagine my /boot/grub is on hdc2
<^0uTLaW^> i need free shell to run psybnc ? can anybody help me ?
<Pici> ^0uTLaW^: This is a support channel, please do not ask for free shells here.
<mack_sim> andreuu: hdc2 would be root (2,1) in grubspeak, yes
<andreuu> um plz wait wols
<Nosnik> ubun00b: no response
<mack_sim> then say boot
<wols_> mack_sim: no it wouldn't if there are only 2 harddisks in the system
<IdleOne> ubun00b: no response here either
<andreuu> hdb hdc hdd and sda1
<Woutifier> Hey
<mack_sim> haha
<mack_sim> then it's 1,1
<andreuu> hdc ?
<Woutifier> I have a problem with my graphics, after a while my windows appear black
<wols_> andreuu: you just said there was hda? so what is it? please be consistent
<mack_sim> no, hdc2
<wols_> Woutifier: is it maybe overheating?
<Woutifier> nah
<Woutifier> I can just ctrl + alt + backspace
<Woutifier> and it just works again
<andreuu> to boot ubunto i had to make bios boot from hda
<andreuu> but its installed on hdc
<Woutifier> according to the forums it has something to do with the video memory
<Woutifier> but I didn't find a solution for the problem
<andreuu> if i boot from hdc nothing happens but hda worked now hda doesnt work and error 22
<wols_> andreuu: answer my questions please
<wols_> andreuu: if it worked, what did you change since then?
<andreuu> nothing
<andreuu> i changed it to boot from a diff hd in bios
<andreuu> and now hda is showing as hdb
<ikonia> andreuu: so you DID change things
<mavi-> changing stuff in bios might affect drive letters yes
<andreuu> yes but when i changed it back it broke
<andreuu> anyway hda is now showing as hdb in bios
<andreuu> didnt switch cables or anything
<ikonia> andreuu: that sort of thing doesn't happen
<ikonia> andreuu:  you've changed things
<komodo> h1st0: I need the gutsy version of the amd64 build-essential deb.  The site you referred me to doesnt have gutsy.  Where else can I get deb files from?
<andreuu> i rebooted, sound didnt work in my game
<andreuu> rebooted again and it stopped altogether
<ikonia> komodo: there should be a gutsy release
<Pici> komodo: packages.ubuntu.com
<Woutifier> is there another ubuntu channel? This one is too crowded for effective troubleshooting
<ikonia> Woutifier: only loco channels
<ubun00b> Nosnik: IdleOne:  ...and now?
<wols_> komodo: packages.ubuntu.com
<andreuu> fdisk -l  says this  /dev/hdc2   *       12495       14567    16651372+  83  Linux
<andreuu> and grub says this root (hd2,1)Error 22: No such partition
<jrib> !who | Woutifier, just make sure you do this:
<ubotu> Woutifier, just make sure you do this:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> andreuu: thats because hd2 is the THIRD disk
<IdleOne> ubun00b: still nothing
<ubun00b> dmn
<ubun00b> damn
<andreuu> hdc is the linux partition
<wols_> andreuu: for the last time: how many harddisks. ALL of them please
<komodo> hmm, very useful resource, thanks
<andreuu> linux disk
<jrib> Woutifier: what version of ubuntu?  and what effects are you using?
<IdleOne> ubun00b: language please
<andreuu> hdb hdc hdd and sda1
<ikonia> andreuu: hdb in linux is hd1 in grub
<andreuu> so hdc would be hd2
<Woutifier> jrib: I'm using gutsy, and full effects with compiz
<ubun00b> IdleOne: sorry, i'm very frustrated atm :)
<andreuu> root (hd2,1)Error 22: No such partition
<ikonia> andreuu: do you want me to say it again for you, hdb is hd1 in grub
<wols_> andreuu: it doesn't matter what is hdc or not. grub sees NO hdc
<jrib> Woutifier: it's a compiz-related bug.  See if #compiz-fusion knows of a workaround
<wols_> ikonia: only if hdb1 exists
<IdleOne> ubun00b: understandable but it does not help to curse and is rude. you are intelligent enough to find better ways of expressing your emotions :)
<ikonia> wols_: of course
<andreuu> i want to boot from hdc
<andreuu> in bios
<ikonia> andreuu: then change the bios to boot from the correct disk
 * wols_ puts andreuu on ignore
<Woutifier> jrib: okay thanks!
<andreuu> if anyway can help me write a boot sector to that it would be great
<ikonia> andreuu: your not understand this at all
<ikonia> !grub >andreuu
<ikonia> andreuu: read the link from ubotu
<andreuu> i answered your questions and you ignore and abuse me
<ikonia> andreuu: no-one is abusing you
<IdleOne> andreuu: when asking for help it is important that you take the advice of the person helping. insisting on doing things the way you want only makes it harder for the helper to help you
<andreuu> i understand it must get frustrating in here plz be patient with me
<wols_> andreuu: you lied
<andreuu> where did i lie ?
<Viaken> Is there a way to reinstall all the packages on my system?
<mavi-> andreuu: try removing all disks except the one you want to boot from
<andreuu> you are calling me a liar now lol
<ubun00b> IdleOne: is it possible for me to test this connection myself, by 'ssh user@my-ip-address' ?
<Creationist> I installed ubuntustudio-desktop and when I rebooted, no users appear in the GDM face browser, though I can still login manually.  What gives?
<ubun00b> IdleOne: so i don't have to bother you guys each time i need to test it
<andreuu> thanks for your help ;)
<wols_> < andreuu> grub installed itself on hda1 < wols_> andreuu: how many harddisks do you have? < andreuu> hdb hdc hdd and sda1
<Viaken> Because my alternative is to install Fiesty, put a hold on the kernel image, upgrade to Gutsy, reinstall all the software I had on there, recompile my audio drivers, and move my /home backup back...
<ikonia> Creationist: thats just a gnome theme option
<IdleOne> ubun00b: that might work but you wouldnt know if anybody outside your network can connect. have you open ports on your router?
<andreuu> thats straight from fdisk -l
<ikonia> andreuu: lets cut to the chase. Forget everything. Put the disks in the order you want in the bios, and leave it alone. Then we can help you configure grub
<ubun00b> IdleOne: that's what i'm working on... opening port 22 on my router
<andreuu> i have ikonia
<MindSpark> stefano, sorry, was away. Yes I had an update of 180 secs with dyndns.org
<ikonia> andreuu: right so which disk do you want to install grub on
<IdleOne> ubun00b: get that port open and then let me know when you got it I will test with you
<andreuu> hdc first its an 80g
<andreuu> hdc
<ubun00b> IdleOne: oki
<andreuu> no 120g lol
<ikonia> andreuu: I'm not laughing
<Roy_M> Hi, does anyone here have a ATI 3800 working in linux?
<andreuu> k
<wols_> Viaken: what is the problem?
<stefano> MindSpark, i just read on their website "the ip adress should only be updated when it's changed [...] everything else is abuse"
<Creationist> ikonia: Ah, I see it changed the gdm from "Theme with face browser" to "theme".  But the strange thing is that it still showed the box where the usernames were held, it was just empty :)
<ikonia> Creationist: thats just a theme option
<IdleOne> !hardware | Roy_M check the list to see if it is supported
<ubotu> Roy_M check the list to see if it is supported: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Roy_M> thanks IdleOne
<stefano> MindSpark, i just installed inadyn, it seems pretty lightweight and easy, i will just set a cronjob for every one minute and hope that it checks by itself if the adress has changed or not
<andreuu> ok ill unplug the hd's I dont want cause then hopefully i wont kill anything
<MindSpark> stefano, these might be new policies. But this is also doable. ddclient stores the last ip in it's cache. You can make it check with your router to see if it has changed or not, and update accordingly
<Stormx2`> I'm going to do a fresh install of ubuntu, as gutsy has gotten pretty slow as of late. Any suggestions on what I should back, except for /home?
<stefano> MindSpark, ddclient hasnt worked for me
<stefano> tried several times
<andreuu> only really wanted to verify that (hd2,1) is hdc2
<ikonia> Stormx2`: nothing else
<MindSpark> stefano, you have a couple of options to do that. Maybe you had your client set to check your ip using dyndns itself. While you could do it with the router
<Viaken> wols_: A little filesystem corruption fun, then fsck.jfs decided /usr/lib was unrecoverable and removed it.
<andreuu> perhaps it wants to write the boot sector to hdc1
<andreuu> mmm
<wols_> Viaken: can't you install gutsy and then install whatever special krenel you want?
<stefano> MindSpark, i have a wrt54g, i suppose it could do that but right now it's broken. i'm going to return it today if i find the reciep :)
<stefano> good idea
<andreuu> i answered all your questions zomg guys take a break
<Xaosratt> Anyone here familiar with a Webmin+Apache+Awstats setup on ubuntu 7.10?
<andreuu> thx hf
<ikonia> Xaosratt: webmin is dead in ubuntu
<andreuu> do it tomorrow windows still works ....
<stefano> Xaosratt, i know that webmis is not to be used anymore
<MindSpark> stefano, alright, sorry, I've only worked with ddclient and that was already some time ago.
<xcasex> Xaosratt: webmin isnt used by anyone anymore.
<xcasex> Xaosratt: what do you need to have done?
<muhadi> hello
<stefano> MindSpark, thank you for your help anyways, i'll tell you if it worked in two days or so
<MindSpark> stefano, great :)
<Viaken> wols_: It's not in the repos anymore. My laptop hard locks with 2.6.22-14, but is fine with 2.6.22-11. :\
<Viaken> I've filed a bug report.
<Xaosratt> xcasex: why is it not used anymore? It seems to be very popular? As for what I need, it apears that the default apache log output is different when configured by webmin in Ubuntu, its causeing some issues with Awstats not getting all available data (ie, no OS or browser data is collected, but the rest is)
<stefano> Xaosratt, you should check out lighttpd (pronounced "lighty")
<ikonia> Xaosratt: you need to change the log format to combined, but be aware that webmin is dead
<carnelai1> I can't record using internal or external mic how can i check if the mics are detected
<wols_> Xaosratt: security issues and support issues
<Xaosratt> Interesting, would have been nice to know before my server had been online for a month
<ikonia> Xaosratt: your responsability to check on software before installing it
<Xaosratt> Any site that reffernces these security and support issues?
<shameless_> i'm booted to linux on a flash drive right now, is there any way i can back up all the settings i've set before i install on a partition? or should i just not worry about it an reset everything
<xcasex> Xaosratt: research research research, is your new litany :)
<ikonia> Xaosratt: all over the interent
<xcasex> Xaosratt: securityfocus.com
<shameless_> and somehow i managed to marco over my 'd' key, so now i have to paste it in if i want to use it
<Viaken> Let's try this. How do you connect to a WPA2 wireless network from the command line? :P
<Woutifier> Hmm, how can I start compiz with different command line options?
<_blitz_> when i click bittorent ,it asks for a bittorent meta file.anyone with some experience on this?
<ndlovu> hmm... I'm getting about 50 lines of this in dmesg, should I be worried? 'drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: nonzero read/write bulk status received: -71'
<Matrosh> Hi I have a problem i am using HP 530 and ubuntu but sound dont work i tried hing helped can anyone help me pls i am new to linuxto set sound but not
<mavi-> ndlovu: do you have an usb connected device that works weird?
<wols_> new to the english language too I guess
<wols_> Matrosh: how about taking a DEEEP breath, think what you want to say and then say it coherently
<IdleOne> wols_: no need to be insulting
<ndlovu> mavi-, it's a printer that seems to work fine sometimes, and other times it hangs until I switch it off and on again
<thor> wols_   let's hear your Inuktitut
<riotkittie> wols_: no need to be nasty
<mavi-> ndlovu: thats probably it
<Woutifier> Hmm, how can I start compiz with different command line options?, In other words which file starts compiz
<wols_> this is not an inuit channel, is this?
<mavi-> ndlovu: try google the error message
<wols_> english isn't my first language either
<ndlovu> mavi-, I'll see what I can find
<shameless_> how can i reset the stupid thing i did by macroing over the 'd' key?
<IdleOne> wols_: then you should understand better then others how difficult english is to learn. be patient and polite if you cant then you should not be in here trying to help people
<Xaosratt> ikonia: Ok, Webmins issues aside for the moment, apache logformat is "LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined". What exactly is not right with this to be causing Awstats to only accept "Logformat=4", rather than the 1 all the help files say it should be out of the box with apache2?
<xcasex> tssk. we're all debian users, we were born being arrogant sons of bi...
<Matrosh> Hm my usb devices works well , only sound doesnt work.I downloaded codecs nothing changed.
<xcasex> Matrosh: do you know how to start up synaptic?
<Matrosh> i downloaded Mplayer(friend adviced it to me that it uses own codecs)
<riotkittie> xcasex: i'd venture to say no, we're not all debian users :P
<wols_> xcasex: you should know that in here we aren't debian users...
<xcasex> riotkittie: then you're diluted :p
<xcasex> wols_ hey i still consider myself a SLS user :p
<ntbnnt> ubuntu is not debian
<xcasex> just like gentoo isnt LFS :p
<wols_> I doubt you can still find SLS anywhere. not to mention it wouldn't run on your hardware unless you have a 386sx tucked away somewhere
<xcasex> wols_: tssk.
<xcasex> anyway, coffee break!
<Matrosh> yes i know how to start synaptic
<wols_> Matrosh: what do you mean with usb devuces works well only sound doesn't work?
<wols_> is your soundcard working or not?
<wols_> what soundfiles are you trying to play?
<lacuce> hello all
<ronnie> HI~
<Matrosh> soundcard is working correctly on WinXP which i am using on this notebook too
<IdleOne> !hi | lacuce
<ubotu> lacuce: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lacuce> can anyone tell me how to change the network device name from eth2 to eth0?
<stefano> lacuce, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111 (under part 2 dapper drake)
<wols_> lacuce: /etc/udev/rules.d/z25_persistent-net.rules
<lacuce> stefano, thanks, i'll check it out
<lacuce> wols, thanks, i'll look at it
<Bonster> any alert reminder program ?
<genii> teatime?
<Bonster> let me check that out
<sam_> Hi
<sam_> I've got a question
<jimmacdonald> Hello
<Mortice> !ask | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sam_> Why does the route command waits a couple of secs before showing the default gw?
<IdleOne> must be how long it takes for the command to search and report the output
<sam_> hmmm
<IdleOne> couple of seconds to long to wait?
<sam_> I was thinking that it could mean there could be some kind of problem with the network setup
<lacuce> wols_, thanks, the device name is now changed to eth0
<IdleOne> the only problem I find with linux distros is that everybody is always looking for bugs. in windows if something takes 2 seconds you dont see 1500 users join a channel to ask about it
<wols_> windows users don't use irc
<IdleOne> wols_: sure they do
<IdleOne> but this is offtopic
<IdleOne> sorry
<sam_> Well
<sybariten> i'm starting up ubuntu from a magazine cover disc on my office machine. Surely i should be able to see the harddrive in one way or another?
<wols_> and people don#t look for bugs. it's just that in linux you still ahve to do a lot of "manual" work, while on windows all vendors makre sure you only have to click on setup.exe, next,next,next,finish
<sam_> I'm sorry, but route is a simple command
<sybariten> i do df -h and all i see are things called tmpfs, varrun, udev and such
<sam_> and I'd hope it would just give me it's current setup
<wols_> if that wizard doesn't work it's of course unsolvable but that's why lots of people are paid to make sure it does work
<sybariten> i was expecting some /dev drive or so
<Matrosh> So please can anyone help me with my sound problem? I am using notebook HP530 i installed ubuntu and sound doesn't work i've been trying to open mp3 or avi files also starting sound doesnt play :X
<wols_> sybariten: you should
<sybariten> hm
<sam_> But I'll dig into its source to try to find why the hell it takes a couple of seconds to  do that
<wols_> sybariten: what disk controller?
<sybariten> this is a red hat machine by the way, so the drive could be ext2 or ext3 or so
<sybariten> wols_: hm. sorry man... what is? this could be a scsi system
<IdleOne> Matrosh: have you installed w32codecs ?
<sybariten> i looked into /etc/fstab to see if anything had been automatically added there
<sybariten> but nothing exciting there
<wols_> look at lspci output instead
<sceo> is anyone familiar with the zd1211rw driver?  does it support SMP or do I NEED  the vendor-based community driver for that?
<dgjones> sybariten, the hard drive may not have been automatically mounted, possibly you'll have to look into mounting it manually before you get access to it
<Matrosh> idleOne : nope i am idiot i know i am new in that can you play help me with it where i can download it ? easily with dowloading program or from some special page ?
<sybariten> dgjones: yeah but still... as long as there is a boot-able HD in the machine, shouldnt it be visible with df -h?
<IdleOne> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sybariten> i mean, sure, i may miss it but i generally tend to see what the drives are
<Bonster> any good Alert software?
<IdleOne> alert software?
<Bonster> or reminder
<Bonster> software
<sybariten> Bonster: you could check freshmeat for "pim"
<keo92> Hi all !
<dgjones> sybariten, not sure, i've never needed to use the df command, i don't know whether it will show unmounted drives
<ShredZ> I can't compile these vmware kernel modules on feisty... wth not !?
<keo92> How could it be possible that i can't find my libnss-ldap.conf after installed the libnss-ldap package ?
<wols_> ShredZ: do you think we are psychic?
<keo92> For information, i'm running on Gutsy !
<ShredZ> wols_, no but you might know why stock ubuntu kernel headers don't compile with vmware modules ?
<sybariten> hey, i found
<sybariten> it
<sybariten> i think
<wols_> ShredZ: there are error messages
<sybariten> i remember now, sudo fdisk -l is the thing i generally use, not df -h .... and i see a /dev/sda1 and a /dev/sda2
<sybariten> Linux LVM, what does that mean?
<wols_> logical volume manager
<wols_> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<sam_> Just to let you know I've answered my own question
<sybariten> ok ... and what does it "mean to me" in this case? one partition is of id 83, looks smaller, the other is of id 8e, thats the LVM one, looks bigger
<sam_> If your route takes a couple of seconds to display the current setup
<sam_> you have a problem with your resolv.conf
<sam_> :p
<Rickk> hi, is it possible to prevent users from seeing others processes with top and ps, how so?
<wols_> sam_: what problem was it?
<ShredZ> wols_, http://pastebin.org/10298
<sam_> route was taking a couple of seconds to display the default gw
<krim> If I press Clear in Mplayers equalizer the colors get all screwed, anyone know how to set them back to "default"?
<wols_> ShredZ: you probably need the any-to-any patch for vmware
<OroMaster> When I boot, my network interfaces are all screwed up: lo is missing entirely and eth0 is not configured for the static IPv4 address I assigned it.  I can fix it with "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; sudo ifconfig lo up" once I have logged in, but I would like it to start up correctly on boot.
<wols_> sam_: I meant, what was the problem in your resolv.conf?
<chazco> hi
<chazco> Anyone able to tell me how to bypass fsck at startup?
<h1st0> Rickk: probably by changing the groups they belong to.
<LjL> !fsck > chazco    (chazco, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sam_> I had old nameservers, that were a couple of thousand miles apart from my current network :/
<h1st0> Rickk: did you try searching the forums?
<sam_> the lag was due to the time it tokk to perform a nslookup
<chazco> LjL - so theres no way to bypass it when it happens though? I'm using a laptop, and it can be annoying when it decides to fsck 120GB filesystem on battery before a presentation
<wols_> chazco: tune2fs
<LjL> chazco: no, when it starts it must be left running, otherwise it may *break* the filesystem
<chazco> Ah typical :( Makes my laptop impractical really
<toresn> IdleOne: could you try now? toresn.dyndns.org
<LjL> chazco: well, just tell it to never fsck at all, and remember to do it manually once in a while
<wols_> chazco: just power down your lappie cleanly and it won't happen
<LjL> that too
<chazco> It does it every 30 or so boots wols_
<chazco> But it seems to always be the one when i dont want it to :D
<krim> LjL: I used to press ctrl+alt+del when it started checking the disk, never had any problems but I guess that's not recommended :D
<wols_> that you can change by tune2fs as I said
<AssassiN> do enyone know were the hell is Etapien
<chazco> I guess... but disabling it altogether isnt the best solution
<ShredZ> thanks wols_ , that patch seems to have done it alright
<krim> chazco: I remember seeing some guide that explained how to stop it but I can't remember how it was done or where it was. Can't be that hard to find with google though.
<krim> Can anyone give me their defaults for video in Mplayers equalizer? I've messed up my settings and don't know how to get them back to default.
<LjL> chazco, a quick look at the relevant /etc/init.d scripts seems to tell me that fsck is not run when on battery power
<chazco> hmm... it has definatly done it before
<OroMaster> The only thing that is different from my previous install on this machine is that / is on /dev/md0 and /var symlinks to a directory on /dev/md1 (which is automounted to /drives/mirror).
<smookerPC1> how do i register my nick ?
<Mortice> !register | smookerPC1
<ubotu> smookerPC1: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<chazco> Perhaps it changed between 7.04 & 7.10... a lot of stuff did
<IdleOne> toresn: nope
<IdleOne> toresn: connection timed out
<pdlnhrd> is there a program that would allow you to find out a password that was stored into the "keyring"  i have a mapping set up to an ftp account but i need to get the password
<sybariten> my guess is that this is asked like once a day, but....
<sybariten> ....is there any NTFS write support with the Ubuntu live CD?
<sybariten> if so, i am ditching the LVM machine and trying ubuntu on an XP machine here....  but i need disk access, coz i am gonna work on some large files...
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sybariten> and with "NTFS support", i mean something in the line of "it works, you will not destroy your companys XP install while doing it"
<amadeux> what's the best way to view hd (720p) apple trailers when browsing apple's site with firefox?
<amadeux> What's the best way to view hd (720p) apple trailers when browsing apple's site with firefox?
<sarthor> HI, using feisty lame server every things going fine. but my squid is not working fine. i download paltalk, msn messnger etc files but when i download these files next time, its not comming from my cache, Why Help
<sarthor> i am not using any bandwidth controller
<dzb> Allthough ESD is activated, only one app can access the sound device at a time... how can I fix this? Feisty-Gnome-ALSA
<scguy318> sybariten: NTFS-3G is it
<Bonster> does the new pidgin has video support?
<scguy318> Bonster: no
<amadeux> can I view apple trailers (.mov/h.264) with totem?
<IdleOne> !dvd | amadeux
<ubotu> amadeux: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sarthor> HI, using feisty lame server every things going fine. but my squid is not working fine. i download paltalk, msn messnger etc files but when i download these files next time, its not comming from my cache, Why Help
<sarthor> i am not using any bandwidth controller
<zombie_monkey> how do I enable a framebuffer console
<amadeux> IdleOne, I am not talking about dvds
<amadeux> Is medibuntu available for gutsy?
<dgjones> !medibuntu | amadeux
<zombie_monkey> I found /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14/drivers/video/intelfb and /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/video/intelfb
<ubotu> amadeux: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IdleOne> amadeux: you need libdvdcss2 to view .mov files
<amadeux> IdleOne, ok
<amadeux> IdleOne, but mplayer seems to be able to play h.264 files just fine?
<chazco> LjL - which init.d script was the battery test in?
<LjL> chazco, both checkfs.sh and checkroot.sh
<chazco> Oki, thanks :)
<askand>  Is there a way to have the mousescrollbutton switch windows?
<aladinsane> is the a video/stream capturing application for ubuntu? i need to record a real media video stream
<sarthor> HI, my pasted squid is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46683/ ..using feisty lame server every things going fine. but my squid is not working fine. i download paltalk, msn messnger etc files but when i download these files next time, its not comming from my cache, Why Help
<amadeux> aladinsane, I think mplayer can do that
<amadeux> aladinsane, btw, bowie rocks
<OroMaster> Does Ubuntu need /var to be on the same filesystem as / in order to boot correctly?
<aladinsane> amadeux: ok, i'll have a look at it, yes he he's the man!
<toresn> IdleOne: could try again? the port should be open now
<toresn> * +you
<K_Dallas> Morning guys! How do I get the connection when I connect ubuntu to a router? Under Windows the connection is automatically there. Thanks
<ron_> i have a system with 2 drives one os and one data, i rebooted the other day an now the second data disk is gone, i can boot to the live disk and use the second disk just fine
<IdleOne> toresn: timed out again
<ron_> but not on may main system
<bakarat> is it possible to log in with 2 users in gnome simultaneously? (so the session of user1 is kept alive while user2 is busy and vica versa)
<ron_> mount /dev/sdb1 /160gig/
<ron_> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /160gig/ busy
<genii> OroMaster: /var can be any filesystem that can be written to if it's on a separate partition than / but normally it's ext2/ext3
<ron_> i took it out of fstab
<toresn> IdleOne: ok :/
<ron_> but still cannot mount
<mluser-work> Is there a way to have ubuntu associate with a trusted wireless point, even before a user logs on?
<amadeux> When I try to play a .mov/h.264 file in totem, I get this error: "Video codec 'Advanced Video Coding (H264)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies." I have installed medibuntu repos in my sources.list and apt-get'ed w32codecs and libdvdcss2, but still....
<OroMaster> I have /dev/md0 (ext3) mounted at / and /dev/md1 (ext3) mounted at /drives/mirror with /var symlinking to /drives/mirror/var.  My network is screwy on boot up.
<OroMaster> On boot, lo is down and eth0 is not configured correctly.
<smookerPC1> Hey, what means Enable GL Desktop ?
<bkraptor> amadeux: I play that kind of files with mplayer
<hardware-Rks> <amadeux> what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<OroMaster> "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; sudo ifconfig lo up" seems to solve the problem, but what can I do to get it to boot cleanly?
<a1r3yu> Argh.  Automatix is freezing up on me!
<bulmer> OroMaster-> having /var symlink to unmounted partition at boot is sure a prescription for disaster
<LjL> !automatix | a1r3yu
<ubotu> a1r3yu: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<amadeux> hardware-Rks, gutsy
<OroMaster> /dev/md1 automounts to /drives/mirror on boot.  /var points into that directory.
<bulmer> OroMaster-> attempt to correct the symlinking  problem first, /var is a very important system directory for logging and such..
<amadeux> bkraptor, yeah, mplayer works ok for that sort of file. But the mplayer plugin does not work flawlessly at all, not on the apple page at least. I think apple uses some crap techniques so that it only works fine with quicktime (yuck)
<smookerPC1> whats automatix ?
<angah> hello all
<angah> i got problem using apt-get
<zth> hello
<LjL> smookerPC1: a pretty useless script, google will answer you, or read the above article
<Pici> smookerPC1: Its a package that makes it easier to install some programs, but often fails and leads to a broken system, we dont support it, please see ubotu;s nessage above.
<angah> it show this error > E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<angah> E: Couldn't read list of package sources
<Kaur> Hi
<zth> where can i find what the "adress" to my USB audio is? It aint /dev/dsp
<angah> any idea?
<peroyhav> Hello guys, I'm new to this, and have a question about my sound, I run a Laptop from toshiba and the alsa mixer reports my sound as functioning. I have sound in headphones but not in the laptop speakers, anybody who knows what to do?
<OroMaster> Will it work to mount a device (like /dev/md1) right on /var?
<smookerPC1> aw i wont use it then :)
<a1r3yu> Dangit, I wish I'd read that about automatix before I let it loose.
<sainry> hi Kaur:
<wols_> angah: it clearly tells you what's wrong
<hardware-Rks> <amadeux>mp4 and mov support failed for me too...   I had to install vlc player.   It looks like ubuntu 7.10 removed mp4 and mov support for ffmpeg.  They might have done the same for Totem...  Legal issues
<Kaur> It would be nice to hear your opinions on that:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621147&highlight=hdd+sound
<genii> OroMaster: Yes, you can directly use something like md1 or so as /var
<ubun00b> IdleOne: could you try one last time? if it doesn't work this time i'm giving up for the day :-)
<mluser-work> Is there a way to have ubuntu associate with a trusted wireless point, even before a user logs on?
<sybariten> scguy318: have you tried it yourself?
<zth> where can i find what the "adress" to my USB audio is? It aint /dev/dsp. Anyone?
<sarthor> HI, my pasted squid is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46683/ ..using feisty lame server every things going fine. but my squid is not working fine. i download paltalk, msn messnger etc files but when i download these files next time, its not comming from my cache, Why Help
<hardware-Rks> <amadeux>  Play your .mov and .mp4 files with Vlc Player
<bulmer> mluser-work-> yes, your root user can set that up, assuming the AP is available
<wols_> mluser-work: yes by configuring your /etc/network/interfaces
<angah> wols: http://pastebin.com/m215fa6f4 from my /etc/apt/source.list
<OroMaster> Is there any reason then that I can't mount it elsewhere and symlink /var to it?  Does the system give mounting priority to certain filetree locations?
<angah> i saw nothing wrong in it
<mluser-work> bulmer: wols_: thanks
<zombie_monkey> how do I make ubuntu open a console using intelfb as a framebuffer console driver when I press ctrl+alt+fx
<bulmer> OroMaster-> make an effort to have /var  not a symlink...its an important system directory
<nkbreau> can someone please help me, i have ubuntu gutsy and a conf call i need to attend but cant get the mic to work... using a dell d830 laptop. so far i havent foiund anything using google that explains how to enable it
<IdleOne> toresn: asking for username and password. good job you did it
<angah> wols: any idea?
<tntCry> how come when i send a file to my friend it uploads at 3kb/s hes on LAN , while in msn windows it uploads at .5MB
<Ameng>  hi all, anyone knows if can use an usb microphone in ubuntu? and how to？ Thanks
<angah> wols_: any idea?
<angah> wols_: http://pastebin.com/m215fa6f4 from my /etc/apt/source.list
<tntCry> im sending through pidgins btw
<ubun00b> IdleOne: ahh, great! thank you :)
<Kaur> Ameng: yes u can
<IdleOne> ubun00b: np
<andreuu> does anyone know how to add a boot sector to a hd ?
<OroMaster> genii> thank you for your input
<Ameng>  Kaur， but how to do that?
<Kaur> Ameng: plug it in, choose the right device from audio settings and...)
<IdleOne> !ficgrub | andreuu read this link before asking again
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ficgrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andreuu> !ficgrub
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | andreuu read this link before asking again
<ubotu> andreuu read this link before asking again: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<angah> wols_: i keep thinking what wrong
<Kaur> Ameng: it should work fine
<Strykar> evening
<Kaur> Ameng: I've used one
<bkraptor> is there a graphical way to see bandwidth usage? gnome desktop btw
<Strykar> is this a place to discuss the Ubuntu-Rescue-Remix dostro?
<Ameng> Kaur, but my sound card use a oss driver. the micorphone will use an alsa one?
<omar> My desktop has got one workstation only, how do I make them two or four??
<tntCry> IMPROTANT QUESTION , my lan transfer upload speed is 3kb on pidgins .. my friends is on windows and its very slow...
<PriceChild> Strykar, this is for official ubuntu support
<bulmer> omar-> ctrl+alt+f2 f3 f4 f5 are consoles
<PriceChild> tntCry, because it has to go through the msn servers (or whatever client)
<heartsblood> does anybody know why the current release of moblock can't build a blocklist from moblock-control update?
<Kaur> Ameng: Not sure about it
<tntCry> what should i do PriceChild
<Strykar> PriceChild: thanks, any idea if the escue-remix team has an IRC channel
<Ameng>  Kaur, can they work together
<Kaur> Ameng: I use ALSA
<Kaur> Ameng: Try:)
<tntCry> i cant see hes network PriceChild when i try to send it directly
<Ameng> Kaur, ok ,i ll try
<heartsblood> scratch that, the current version doesn't come with a blocklist at all
<peroyhav> does anyboy here know how to configure sound-cards in Ubuntu 7.10?
<PriceChild> Strykar, read the web page and find out
<Kaur> Ameng: All I know is that I managed to use an usb mic and play the stuff I recorded without having to change the drivers
<PriceChild> tntCry, nothing you can do
<tntCry> the folder content could not be displayed  .. Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: workgroup".
<tntCry> i am shareing a file and he cant see it
<askand> Is there a way to have the mousebuttons in the keycombinationsettings?
<angah> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<heartsblood> n/m the list must have been hammered
<Strykar> PriceChild: it isn't listed there or in the channel list here, i'll keep looking thanks
<Ameng> Kaur,sounds good, thanks for sharing you experience
<tntCry> damn this problem arised since i started ubuntu but fed up after 8 hours of waste asking questions , and 11 hours of searching the net with a numb foot
<tntCry> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: mshome".
<hackeron_> hey, my X won't start after reboot, it says gtk is configured setuid and this is not supported - any ideas?
<smookerPC1> How i can change my icons to be smoller ?
<Kaur> Íf I use gutsy with its default kernel, my laptop makes really frequent and quiet beeping. I think it is the HDD but I'm not 100% sure. If I use 2.6.20-16-generic kernel the beeping is gone. What might be the issue with gutsy's kernel?
<Kaur> Ameng: No problem.
<omar> My desktop has got one workspace only, how do I make them two or four??
<ketrox> right click
<Kaur> omar: exactly
<omar> Kaur: Exactly what??
<genii> omar: Rightclick on where your workspaces are
<Kaur> omar: right click on a workspace
<tntCry> smookerPC1, look at my desktop http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/2/f_Screenshotm_d5d011c.png&srv=img01
<Kaur> bottom-right corner
<tntCry> omar, take a look ;) http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/2/f_Screenshotm_d5d011c.png&srv=img01
<juelz> hello, i wanna change the locales but a "dpkg-reconfigure locales" quits with "Generation complete.". how do i change the locales via the debconf frontend?
<hackeron_> anyone? I can't login to gnome after reboot, it says gtk is running as setuid and this is not allowed - any ideas?
<omar> Kaur: Ooooooh!! Okay! I got it now.. :D thanx 4 ur help dude! That was easier than I thought.. :)
<ketrox> hackeron_, sudo apt-get install kdm
<zombie_monkey> "Update: After poking about the Net a bit more, I have discovered the intelfb driver won't connect with an LCD unless the module is built into the kernel. Further, it requires a lot of detailed loading instructions in the kernel line in GRUB. Further, I find suspend won't work without the swsusp patch compiled into the kernel. I believe it's now called suspend2." -> is that right?
<angah> wols_: i dont know how to solve it
<angah> wols_: it make me headache
<wols_> angah: tried deleting line #1?
<hackeron_> ketrox: I'd rather fix libgtk
<tntCry> do you mean to make it this big smookerPC1 ?
<Kaur> omar: np. But keep the number of workspaces reasonable. If u have too many of them it's a waste of resource
<bkraptor> does anyone know how to fix suspend/hibernate with ati fglrx?
<smookerPC1> no
<smookerPC1> i mean to make it smoller
<bodo> now i have ubuntu 7.10 and i wanna setup fedora8 beside it but i don't have a cd/dvd is there any way to setup from the image on the hard disk????
<smookerPC1> the icons
<juelz> hello, i wanna change the locales but a "dpkg-reconfigure locales" quits with "Generation complete.". how do i change the locales via the debconf frontend?
<wols_> bodo: that's more of a fedora question, isn't it?
<bazhang_> bodo: is that a question on how to setup fedora or ubuntu?
<hackeron_> anyone? I can't login to gnome after reboot, it says gtk is running as setuid and this is not allowed - any ideas?
<bodo> no wols cause there was away by coping two files into ubuntu then install
<ron_> does any one know what could hold a drive in use
<bazhang_> bodo: probably should ask in #fedora
<wols_> bodo: two ubuntu files or two fedora files? it's still e fedora questionq hen you want to install it
<ron_> i have rebooted , removed from fstab , but even fdsk it
<wols_> the question is "I want to install fedora from an existing ubuntu to another partition"
<hackeron_> ketrox: I tried xdm, same error
<ron_> still cannot mount it abgin
<ron_> again
<ketrox> xdm uses gtk too
<bodo> you are right wols
<ketrox> kdm uses qt
<chazco> Hi... whats the best way to control my 7.10 laptop from my 7.10 desktop (over LAN)?
<hackeron_> ketrox: I want to use gtk...
<wols_> chazco: there never is a "best"
<hackeron_> ketrox: so will kdm if I get it to start gnome
<chazco> Ok... any option would be a start :D
<wols_> chazco: possibilities are among others remote X, vnc, ssh, etc
<bodo> wols_: the question is "I want to install fedora from an existing ubuntu to another partition" right but how????
<chazco> Used to use Remote desktop when i had Vista... looking for something similar
<wols_> bodo: ask #fedora
<Kaur> Those of you who are using gutsy with its default kernel... Could you please listen to your laptops very closely:)? And I'm not joking. Mine starts to beep silently when I try to use Gutsy with its default kernel.
<bodo> thx
<chazco> Kaur - Using a laptop now... no beeping....
<wols_> bodo: if you'd want to isntall ubuntu from fedora we could help but not your way
<taneli_> I have a laptop with 500Mhz and 64mb Ram. What distro would i be able to install and run on it? Even Vectorlinux seems to need 96mb
<Pici> Kaur: Mines not beeping either.
<Kaur> Hm...
<wols_> Kaur: acpi probs?
<Kaur> Am I paranoid or what:D?
<Pici> taneli_: Probably not any variant of Ubuntu, you might want to ask in ##linux
<hackeron_> taneli_: slackware?
<bulmer> taneli_-> try damn small linux
<taneli_> damn small linux seems pretty ugly to me
<Kaur> wols_: dunno:D
<smookerPC1> lol :P
<wols_> for any answer other than *ubuntu, this is the wrong channel for you to ask
<bulmer> taneli_-> then make your pc prettier, add more memories
<Kaur> wols_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/152439
<taneli_> what are the requirements for slackware
<wols_> Terrasque: ask ##linux
<employee_> hi
<wols_> taneli_: you are offtopic
<hackeron_> anyone? I can't login to gnome after reboot, it says gtk is running as setuid and this is not allowed - any ideas?
<rafal> hi
<chazco> You could try Xubuntu... If XP can run on that i'd expect it to...
<wols_> hackeron_: gtk is running?
<employee_> how are you
<zombie_monkey> taneli_: http://www.slackware.com/install/sysreq.php
<hackeron_> wols_: no, it isn't
<bulmer> hackeron_-> try to log- on via console
<hackeron_> bulmer: I am
<chazco> "Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 64 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 128 MB RAM."
<wols_> < hackeron>: ...it says gtk is running as setuid
<wols_> so what did you say there
<employee_> rafal: hi
<rafal> my ubuntu hanged when left for the night.  ubuntu 7.10 on amd64.  Is it possible that it was software bug?  It showed random "noise" (not moving) on screen, and didnt reacted to anything (capslock, power button)
<hackeron_> wols_: it quits straight after
<bulmer> hackeron_-> gnome is not in console
<hackeron_> bulmer: .xsession-errors is however
<wols_> hackeron_: gtk can't "run". it's a library
<bulmer> hackeron_-> no x stuff in console, if you understand what console is
<rafal> hackeron_:  you ment gnome?
<hackeron_> wols_: gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not supproted use of GTK+ .... Refusing to initialize GTK+
<rafal> what to use if I want good 3d (doom3) but open drivers...  is Radeon better then NVIdia?  does it work now (ie on ubuntu) or "it will work one day"?
<hackeron_> rafal: no I didn't
<hackeron_> bulmer: X runs on top of console, if you understand what console is
<hackeron_> bulmer: you can get X messages in .xsession-errors
<wols_> rafal: radeon r3xx cards have open 3D drives. nvidia cards don't have free, open drivers at all for 3D, 2D only
<bulmer> hackeron_ go to ctrl+alt+f1 and attempt as many time you wish to start X
<wols_> another one with free open drivers is intel
<jdo> anyone know of a decent "Linux Compatible" web cam?
<hackeron_> Anyone? - I get the following when trying to startx or login throuh gdm: Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not supported use of GTK+ .... Refusing to initialize GTK+
<hackeron_> bulmer: no shit
<bazhang_> ohmy
<Pici> !language | hackeron_
<ubotu> hackeron_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rafal> wols_: how good are open drivers for radeon?  which radeon up to 180 USD is recommeneded?
<Chest> guys, how do I change the gnome menu/system font size?
<K_Dallas> A question about email lient Evolution: I am trying to set up a gmail imap account but nowhere I see an option to leave the messages on the server. Am I missing something? Thanks
<hackeron_> Anyone? - I get the following in .xsession-errors and X dies when I startx or login throuh gdm: Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not supported use of GTK+ .... Refusing to initialize GTK+
<bach> hello everybody!    I have a big big problem.         last week ,i changed the keyboard shortcut of scim, now the wine can't work as before,and Warcraft also can't play,compiz doesn't work too.  compizconfig-settings-manager can't open? can u help me
<Creationist> Where can I go to get help for Ubuntu Studio-specific apps?
<bazhang_> which apps?
<jdo> anyone? know of a decent "Linux Compatible" web cam?
<krim> I'm about to install mplayer and aptitude shows me mplayer, mplayer-386, mplayer-586, mplayer-686 and mplayer-amd64 (and a couple more). I'm using 64 bit Ubuntu, so why are all the other there? What's the difference between package mplayer and mplayer-amd64 in my case?
<hackeron_> jdo: Philips 900NC
<bruenig> !info mplayer-amd64
<ubotu> Package mplayer-amd64 does not exist in gutsy
<bruenig> hmmm
<jdo> hackeron: Thanks
<jarle>  If I am running a evms storage group made from two physical devices, is it possible to remove evms but still access the data in the storage group in some other way? As Ubuntu has dropped official support for evms, and it also seems to make my system unbootable sometimes, I am thinking about removing evms. Any help appreciated...
<rafal> wht GFX would you buy for good 3d, but preferably open/linux friendly
<wols_> rafal: a nvidia card
<bach> ???
<rafal> wols_: shouldnt we support ATi since it makes drivers free etc?
<krim> rafal: Nvidia has ok closed drivers, ATI though has released specs for their cards but that was pretty recently so the open driver isn't good enough yet.
<wols_> krim: compiled for different CPUs
<wols_> rafal: ati has had shit drivers until now and ALWAYS a sub par opengrl driver
<wols_> rafal: if you already know the answer, why do you even ask?
<krim> rafal: If you're not going to play games (which I assume you are since you ask for a good one) you should go with Intels integrated card which has free drivers.
<bach> ???
<hackeron_> Anyone? - I get the following in .xsession-errors and X dies when I startx or login throuh gdm: Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not supported use of GTK+ .... Refusing to initialize GTK+
<wols_> krim: he didn't ask for buying a mobo but for buying a videocard...
<wols_> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<krim> wols_: I know, I was just wondering why all of them was on the list and what the difference between mplayer and mplayer-amd64 would be considering I'm using 64 bit ubuntu
<bazhang_> jdo: http://www.linux.com/feature/118896
<krim> wols_: I know that, I answered him in two parts. Maybe he's buying a new computer, we don't know
<jdo> bazhang: Brilliant Thnx
<ddonky> how do i know if i have feisty or gutsy?
<ndlovu> I have an intel hda sound card, and the volume at max is still quite soft. anyone know how to fix this?
<bur[n]er> ndlovu: show all channels and adjust the "front"
<bazhang_> jdo: no worries :}
<wols_> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<bur[n]er> ndlovu: is this a dell inspiron 1420n by chance?  i had the same issue with intel hda on it
<ndlovu> bur[n]er, there is no "front" option
<bur[n]er> ndlovu: you haev to enable the "front"
<ndlovu> bur[n]er, no it's an hp nx6310
<bur[n]er> ndlovu: double-click volume, edit, preferences
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 ndlovu
<ndlovu> edit > preferences has everything enabled
<ndlovu> (no front option)
<ndlovu> bazhang_, I'll look through that, tks for the link
<bazhang_> ndlovu: no worries :}
<oediv_> I'm running ubuntu dapper with g++ version 4.0.3, however I'm trying to compile festival+speech_tools from source, which somehow breaks with gcc4, can I safely do apt-get install g++-3.4?
<wraund>  /68
<erUSUL> oediv_: yes you can
<wraund> sorry typo
<juelz> hello, i wanna change the locales but a "dpkg-reconfigure locales" quits with "Generation complete.". how do i change the locales via the debconf frontend?
<nny> can someone tell me what package or packages has the print drivers in it. I have cups, need the extra printer drivers
<erUSUL> oediv_: then you do 'make CC=g++-3.4' or something like that
<oediv_> I can set CXX=g++34 or something in the speech_tools config file.., I already managed to do that on another system :)
<xevil> nny: gimp-print
<oediv_> but I was affraid of breaking my system by installing multiple gcc versions
<bach> guys, I have another question,why the firestarter can't open sometimes as i have added it in the section?
<nny> xevil, thanks
<xevil> nny: I think the name was changed to gutenprint
<nny> xevil, yeah repos took care of that
<Eigen_KKnull> hi boyz
<Eigen_KKnull> lol:
<Eigen_KKnull> http://ex-periment.1gb.in/
<nny> xevil, hmm, printer drivers list is still pretty empty. I installed from the server packages (eee pc) any other driver packages that add support to cups?
 * emgent hi
<ikonia> nny: cups contains the drivers
<nny> ikonia, hmm i only have 4-5 manufacturers when adding the printer, and the HP driver for my officejet isn't listed. On my full install, it has a lot more
<NET||abuse> i get udp test failure on dns lookup with smtpdiag,
<NET||abuse> Is that normal?
<onats> hi, how does ubuntu know which mirror to use when downloading updates? does it use the one based on your current system location, or based on ip address?
<ikonia> nny: there is a hp printer package hplp or something like that
<ikonia> onats: works it out at install time
<ikonia> NET||abuse: it can be
<erUSUL> onats: it is in the configuration file for apt
<wols_> onats: it uses what's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cheeby> hi.  how do I get flashplayer to work with mozilla?
<oediv_> erUSUL: and if I want to have 3.4 as the default version I could just run update-alternatives for it?
<onats> how do i reconfigure this? manually edit sources.list?
<Lllama> Hello all. Where should I be looking to see which kernel flags were used for boot up?
<Pici> onats: You can pick a new/faster mirror using the utility in System>Administration>Software sources.
<ikonia> cheeby: install the flash plugin from the ubuntu repos
<cheeby> do I need to do the extra repository thing?
<ikonia> !flash >cheeby
<ikonia> cheeby: see the message from ubotu - it will tell you how to do it
<erUSUL> oediv_: yes i think that would work.. (never tried myself)
<onats> Pici, thanks! that answers the question!
<ikonia> linduxed: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cheeby> ikonia, gotcha.  this is v. 7.10
<ikonia> cheeby: thats fien
<ikonia> fine
<cheeby> ok, thanks.
 * cheeby is coming over from gentoo...
<Creationist> What do I need to install to compile source?
<linduxed> ikonia: about what?
<ikonia> Creationist: build-essential package and any depencencies
<ikonia> linduxed: kernel flags
<ubuntufreak> When i try to sign the Ubuntu code of conduct in the launchpad it gives me an error (7, 9, 'No public key')
<Lllama> ikonia: I think you meant me.
<Creationist> ikonia: build-essential is the package I couldn't remember.  Thank you.
<ikonia> Lllama: I think you may be right
<gary4gar> Pici, how to select faster mirror, currently using for my country but not sure if its the fastest ?
<ikonia> gary4gar: try others
<hackeron_> Anyone? - I get the following in .xsession-errors and X dies when I startx or login throuh gdm: Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not supported use of GTK+ .... Refusing to initialize GTK+
<Lllama> ikonia: Is there a log showing what was definately used, or is the grub config guarenteed in that respect?
<ikonia> Lllama: grub config is %100 spot on
<Pici> gary4gar: Theres a button in the Software Sources tool that looks for faster mirrors, I dont remember what exactly its labeled though.
<ikonia> hackeron_: something has setuid on it that shouldn't
<cheeby> ikonia, ack.  I have x86_64.
<NET||abuse> ikonia, so udp isn't usually the dns access method of choice?
<linduxed> ive got a grub related problem
<oediv_> erUSUL: I'm not sure why, but for any other package I would believe that it wouldn't break anything, for gcc however I'm always careful, because it might break your complete system :S
<Woutifier> Hmm, where can I find additional ettercap plugins?
<ikonia> cheeby: then there is no official flash plugin, only the free gnash version which isn't really very good
<linduxed> appears regardless of distro
<wols_> cheeby: then you get problems. nspluginwarapper, running browser in a 32bit chroot, etc
<ikonia> NET||abuse: udp isn't normally used for lookups
<wols_> ikonia: for DNS?
<hackeron_> ikonia: right, how do I reverse that? -- I tried re-installing every gnome and gtk package which didn't help
<linduxed> basically, if ive got grub installed i cant see my dvd at all
<ikonia> wols_: yes, I know udp is used, but for what NET||abuse is asking its not a problem
<brobostigon> hi
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok,, yeh, checked another server,, seems to be no UDP enabled either.. guess it's normal.. just have problem with delivery for mail
<ikonia> linduxed: thats nothing to do with grub
<erUSUL> oediv_: well myself i will not make gcc-3.4 default compiler as may break things if you compile something against system libs or kernel (compiled with other gcc)
<linduxed> i know its grub related because i can boot discs BEFORE grub kicks in and if i install windows' bootloader the dvds are back
<NET||abuse> ikonia, i give in, have to grep through the logs :( grrr...
<ikonia> linduxed: thats nothing to do with grub
<cheeby> ikonia, so I've heard.
<cheeby> wols_, I'll check it out.
<linduxed> ikonia: could it have something to do with the fact that ive got core 2 duo?
<ikonia> linduxed: no
<gary4gar> Pici, found it, testing now....
<cheeby> thanks.
<linduxed> ikonia: well why doesnt that happen if ive got winloader or boot from a disc?
<Lllama> ikonia: Cheers. Thanks for the help.
<wols_> linduxed: on which controller is the DVED attached? lemme guess: JMicron?
<ikonia> Lllama: welcome
<linduxed> wols_: command to check?
<wols_> linduxed: your motherboard manual for example
<linduxed> not present right now
<wols_> also, when you run windows or a LiveCD yiz might not boot the same kernel as wehn you run from harddisk
 * ikonia offers a lid to wols for the can of worms he's opening
<mluser-work> Anyone having problems starting Miro? On my system it dies while loading the miro guide.
<linduxed> no prob over here
<ikonia> mluser-work: miro ?
<Pici> ikonia: the renamed democracy player
<ikonia> Pici: ta
<linduxed> mluser-work: you installed it with apt or downloaded?
<mluser-work> ikonia: its a video podcast agregator
<ubuntuisloved> anyone know how to setup keyboard shortcut SUPERL windows KEY? i got it but i want Windows KEY + T for terminal?
<mluser-work> linduxed: I installed it with apt
<a1r3yu> Is there a command line mp3 player?
<TehUni> a1r3yu: sure.. mplayer
<a1r3yu> Thanks!
<linduxed> mluser-work: should work then...
<bazhang_> miro is still a work in progress-- mluser-work; it crashes on OS X as well
<wols_> a1r3yu: mp3blaster
<Profanephobia> can someone shed some light on whats going on here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46694/
<linduxed> wols_: ok, what if it is JMicron?
<wols_> linduxed: a company
<ikonia> linduxed: tell us if it is first
<mluser-work> On my system its dying with this error "/usr/bin/python2.5: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so: undefined symbol: PR_NewMonitor"
<wols_> linduxed: what mobo is it, what chipset?
<linduxed> well my computer was not provided with a manual for the mobo (its a laptop)
<dZen|n|> Hello, I'm trying to manually install ubuntu 7.10. It were an win machine before sp I used c:/ 12Gbit and d:/60 gbit I don't wanna delete the D:/ but only install ubunut on "c" can somebody hel me here ?
<linduxed> however i can try checking what model it is
<alex6644> hello
<ikonia> dZen|n|: partition the 12 gig partition at teh installer then
<dZen|n|> ikonia: but how ?
<Creationist> Trying to compile Brahms... ./configure fails saying it can't find the X includes.  What could that be?
<ikonia> dZen|n|: it asks you at the installer
<wols_> Creationist: the xlib header files
<selene> halo
<ikonia> Creationist: either you've not got the X11 headers installed or your environemnt varibles are wrong
<Creationist> So what package do I need?
<Profanephobia> can someone shed some light on whats going on here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46694/
<linduxed> wols_: great....
<alex6644> anyone can help me start with linux?
<ikonia> alex6644: just ask the questions you need
<miked> does anyone find evolution 2.12 imap dirt slow?
<linduxed> wols_: having scrolled through the papers, i dont believe they specify what mobo its got
<ikonia> Creationist: x11-dev
<linduxed> wols_: only generic specs such as RAM, CPU and HDD size....
<alex6644> i have ubuntu 5.01 and i will like to try to access my windows file ,i just dont get the mount comd?
<John_R> evolution is dirt slow period
<John_R> and it takes the rest of the system with it
<John_R> (one man's opinion)
<ikonia> alex6644 mount -t ntfs /dev/disk_id /mount_point
<Pici> alex6644: 5.10 is no longer supported unfortunately.
<wols_> alex6644: what ikonia said will only mount it read only tho
<Creationist> ikonia: No such package
<ikonia> wols_: of course it will as ntfs-3g doesn't exist for 5.10
 * Tamer Salam All :)
<alex6644> thnak's i am going to try it now
<ikonia> Creationist: use synaptic to get the correct name
<wols_> Creationist:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46694/
<wols_> oops. Creationist libx11-dev
<ShredZ> gnomebaker was removed from feisty ? :/
<ikonia> ShredZ: don't think so
<linduxed> wols_: ok i think i found something
<linduxed> wols_: mobo uses PM965 chipset
<ShredZ> ikonia, hmm must be missing some repository then
<linduxed> wols_: is that of any help?
<Creationist> wols_, ikonia: THank you
<wols_> linduxed: and the DVD is using sata or ide?
<alex6644> it's tellin me ,   only root can do that  ,
<John_R> alex: use sudo
<alex6644> sudo?
<John_R> oh wow
<ikonia> alex6644: put sudo in front of the command
<dZen|n|> oki thx it works now :D
<linduxed> wols_: not specified either, would have to check too...but my first guess would be IDE, which would be why
<alex6644> ok
<linduxed> wols_: ill google some more for my laptop spec
<danbhfive> Is there a good channel to discuss project ideas for ubuntu?
<ikonia> danbhfive: ubuntu-offtopic ?
<g-e> hey, somebody good with openoffice calc?
<g-e> is it possible to paste data into calc without overwriting the style?
<danbhfive> heh, maybe
<wols_> linduxed: if it is IDE it uses a JMicron controller most likely
<g-e> everytime i paste data, i need to restore the colors :(
<Pici> g-e: you might want to try asking in #openoffice.org if you don't get an answer here :)
<alex6644> it give me a list of cmd?how do i know if i got it mouted now?
<wols_> alex6644: run mount
<Thormx> /join #ubuntu-chat
<alex6644> cmd not found
<g-e> Pici: i did. nobody home at openoffice.org.
<ikonia> alex6644: I guess you should upgrade to a supported version of ubuntu for us to help
<danbhfive> g-e: in microsoft office, there is a paste special command, you get that by right clicking
<linduxed> wols_: which would be a problem i persume?
<jrib> alex6644: just 'mount', no 'ron'
<wols_> alex6644: I don't believe you
<jrib> run even
<alex6644> yes i think so also i am going to try to get the 7.10 i hope it's good
<John_R> alex: did you type "mount", or "run mount"?
<alex6644> i typed run mount
<John_R> ok
<John_R> there is not a command called "run"
<John_R> how long have you been using linux?
<y> rver irc.enterthegame.com
<nik_> hello, on my desktop are some partitions shown; ...they are called "data" and "sda1"...how to rename them?
<alex6644> it's weird because i am also running live
<John_R> how long have you been using linux?
<g-e> danbhfive: yeah, there is paste special in oo too. but it only gives you 2 options. "paste as text" and "paste as html".
<alex6644> i have been using it for a full 2 days lol
<John_R> ah, ok
<alex6644> lol
<John_R> you need to snag a cop of something updated
<John_R> 7.04 is probably your best bet
<SoulChild> how do i change the console font on tty1 ???
<John_R> 7.10 is still sort of flaky IMO
<jrib> nik_: you may use "e2label" if they are ext2/3
<IanLiu> I am following the steps to fix grub, but it doesn't work... Everything goes like a charm when typing the commands, but Windows still booting. Any tips?
<danbhfive> g-e so isnt paste as text what you are looking for?
<alex6644> ok tx for advise
<John_R> np
<ikonia> IanLiu: you are installing grub to the wrong boot disk ?
<g-e> danbhfive: no, it makes all cells white. regardless of the color the cell had before pasting.
<g-e> i found a way though!
<IanLiu> I dunno
<g-e> copy the text to gedit first.
<ikonia> IanLiu: that is my diagnoses
<g-e> then copy from gedit and then paste into calc.
<onats> hi, i have multiple machines on my home network running on ubuntu. is there anyway that these machines can share resource (e.g. package information) rather than have each one of them download this information?
<IanLiu> I type    grub > find /boot/ (...) (as said on the HowTo)
<SoulChild> !console
<wols_> IanLiu: where are you installing grub to?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<g-e> then it gives you a nice menu with all options and it works.
<IanLiu> it says (hd1,0)
<ikonia> IanLiu: that is the root, so setup should be (hd0)
<wols_> onats: look at apt-proxy, apt-cacher, etc
<ikonia> IanLiu: as (hd0) is normally the boot disk
<nik_> jrib: thanks...and for FAT?
<IanLiu> hmm
<IanLiu> ok, I will try
<IanLiu> thanks
<onats> wols, thanks!
<ikonia> IanLiu: you don't boot from hd1,0 as thats a partition, not a disk
<IanLiu> I see
<wols_> IanLiu: but he could install grub there
<IanLiu> yeah
<Pici> !console is <alias> terminal
<wols_> IanLiu: where are you installing grub to?
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<IanLiu> wols_: yeah, grub installed on hd1
<jrib> nik_: that one requires some extra steps, try googling "label fat ubuntu"
<wols_> IanLiu: and windows is on hd0?
<IanLiu> wols_: I don't know where things are installed
<krim>  I did 'sudo aptitude install mplayer-amd64' but when I type mplayer in terminal I get 'bash: /usr/bin/mplayer: No such file or directory
<IanLiu> wols_: I don't know how I see this
<Jork> anyone knows a download program like DAP (Download Accelerator Plus) for linux??
<onats> wols, what if i have 2 ubuntu, and 1 debian sarge, will that be a problem?
<Profanephobia> how can i tell pppd not to use LCP echos?
<wols_> IanLiu: you install grub, eg. with grub-install or such?
<jrib> !info mplayer-amd64 | krim
<ubotu> krim: Package mplayer-amd64 does not exist in gutsy
<jrib> krim: there's no such package, it is just "mplayer"
<wols_> onats: no problem, but the sarge can't use the ubuntu repos obviously
<skyfalcon866> in terminal how could i access a folder with spaces like /home/bob/meow mix
<IanLiu> wols_: no. I run Ubuntu from Live CD and run 'grub' in terminal
<krim> Jork: If you look at the addon site for Firefox there is some popular download manager
<wols_> and neither can ubuntu use sarge repos
<guest_> hello
<jrib> skyfalcon866: cd "folder with spaces"
<onats> wols, right.. so it'll only work for one or the other type of linux...
<skyfalcon866> i did'
<IanLiu> wols_: than I follow the !fixgrub HOW TO
<wols_> IanLiu: you install grub one way or the other. either with grub-install or by runnint setup
<Jork> thanks krim!
<IanLiu> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> skyfalcon866: then it should work
<nny> ok so still don't have the proper hp drivers, although I have the hplip, any other packages in cups?
<linduxed> wols_: samsung dual layer dvd burner, afaik its a ide
<skyfalcon866> jack@jack-desktop:~$ cd /home/jack/Azureus Downloads
<skyfalcon866> bash: cd: /home/jack/Azureus: No such file or directory
<jrib> skyfalcon866: you need the "
<linduxed> ill double check in bios
<wols_> linduxed: what kernel do you use when booting from livecd? what kernel is on your harddisk?
<IanLiu> But I will try again, thanks for the tips
<esaunders> hello good morning
<jrib> skyfalcon866: alternatively, if you do not want to surround the path with quotes, you may escape a space with '/'.  Example:  cd directory\ with\ spaces.  Even better is to use <TAB> to have your shell complete it for you
<esaunders> anyone alive?
<jrib> !tab | skyfalcon866
<ubotu> skyfalcon866: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<In_Silico> Is there an executable somewhere/how for wine?
<Pici> !wine | In_Silico
<ubotu> In_Silico: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<esaunders> anyone would know a voice chat program for lan ?
<sachi> guys how can i install this 30859-T-ish_v3.2.tar.gz
<linduxed> wols_: ill reboot and see what it says
<Pici> sachi: untar it, then read the INSTALL and/or README files inside it
<brobostigon> sachi: you need to decompress it first.
<sachi> ok ill try
<sachi> ive xtracted it
<sachi> what now
<esaunders> chat with voice or possible plug in to make voice work..any suggestions??
<sachi> i have several files inside
<Pici> sachi: is there any readme or install files?
<guest_> anyone knows where can i download a pirate matlab for ubuntu?
<skyfalcon866>  is there a way to defrag a certain file
<ikonia> guest_: do'nt ask about pirate software
<Pici> !piracy | guest_
<ubotu> guest_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ikonia> skyfalcon866: defrag ?
<skyfalcon866> yes
<bazhang_> guest_: that is not welcome here
<Jack_Sparrow> esaunders: Would Skype work
<stoneman> hi there, just wondering, can i watch .bin or .cue movies with movie player? i can watch dividx .avi movies, just wondering about .bin or .cue movies though
<skyfalcon866> i have a torrent that is in 10000+ extents
<ikonia> skyfalcon866 what are you trying to defrag
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: work yes but not LAN
<bazhang_> stoneman: vlc should handle those
<wols_> skyfalcon866: what filesystem?
<esaunders> not sure Jack..thinking maybe gizmo or skype yah
<skyfalcon866> ext3
<andreuu> I have a grub error, 1 HD in puter atm - bios says its secondary master, fdisk -l says its hdc (linux partition is hdc2)
<wols_> skyfalcon866: defrag
<stoneman> bazhang_ ah ok, so i cant watch those with movie player?
<ikonia> skyfalcon866: you houldn't hav eto defrag it
<wols_> andreuu: hd0
<skyfalcon866> a file in 10000+ extents though?
<bazhang_> stoneman: never tried so not sure there
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_: Odd you can get it to call another computer over the internet but not a local one.  COuld you not just bounce the call off their server?
<ikonia> andreuu: we went through all your grub situation earler
<ikonia> skyfalcon866: thats fine
<skyfalcon866> doesnt that mean it in 10000+ fragments
<andreuu> hd0 is primary master
<esaunders> guess I will have to Jack..
<andreuu> my hd is secondary though
<gordonjcp> stoneman: iirc mplayer will play bin/cue movies, but I'm not sure if it respects the cue file chapters
<Pici> skyfalcon866: ext3 does not work the same way as ntfs(windows) filesystems do, its like comparing apples and oranges.
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: you can call a local one but the traffic might go over the internet. or at least some traffic always does. not LAN
<stoneman> gordonjcp thats cool, i dont really worry too much about going to chapters anyhow
<onats> wols, i have a question on the apt-cacher. say one machine is on x64 ubuntu, the other on i386... will the packages be different for them? can i still utilize my apt-cacher?
<skyfalcon866> does ext3 have better allocation than ntfs and fat32
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_: Silly me, I forget not all lans have internet acces
<gordonjcp> stoneman: fairy nuff
<andreuu> so I should point root to (hd2,1) right ?
<apex`> hell'o
<Pici> skyfalcon866: yes.
<skyfalcon866> ok
<stoneman> gordonjcp very muff ^^
<wols_> andreuu: wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> andreuu: are you going for hda3 second partition?
<wols_> andreuu: if your hdc is the only disk in there it's hd0 for BIOS
<andreuu> secondary master
<andreuu> i tried hd0 then it was error erm 17
<andreuu> hd0 ws the only one it would let me
<andreuu> so i root (hd0,1) cause the /boot is there
<wols_> andreuu: since you hcanged your harddisks you migzht have to recreate your grub device.map again as well depending how you install grub
<gcarrillo> hello, has anybody had problems with banshee being unstable on gutsy?
<andreuu> device map hey
<brobostigon> i dont use benshee, i use bmp
<andreuu> would be quicker just to reinstall, lol, still be good to get my head around this
<andreuu> fdisk shows it as hdc
<LemonIceTea> err how do i get into ifconfig?
<ikonia> andreuu: we have been through this 10 times earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> andreuu: IS there a reason you have it on the secondary ide
<ikonia> LemonIceTea: just type "ifconfig"
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: time waster
<andreuu> yes cables arent long enough
<Jack_Sparrow> Got it.. thanks
<LemonIceTea> <ikonia>: type it on where? sorry im seriously a newbie here
<ikonia> LemonIceTea: no problem, open a terminal (do you know how to do that) and type "ifconfig"
<andreuu> mobile rack only just fit from primary
<LemonIceTea> alright i'll go try now.thanks ikonia
<wols_> andreuu: just fyi, when you add the other harddisks back in you will have to do the grub installation all over again. so put all disks in the way you want it, THEN isntall and configure grub. NOT before
<Jack_Sparrow> andreuu: Save yourself some headache... get a longer cable or move the drive into a diff mount.
<onats> anyone here using apt-cacher?
<Whitor> Hi, If I have installed the latest git version of compiz-fusion, will auto update try and revert this to the current ubuntu distributed version?
<wols_> ikonia: /sbin/ifconfig
<ikonia> wols_: he shouldn't need the full path
<wols_> Whitor: yes
<wols_> Whitor: look at equivs
<Whitor> eww
<wols_> ikonia: does ubuntu have /sbin on normal user paths?
<Whitor> equivs? ... ok
<romme> i use laptop mode, and firefox causes my hard drive to spin a lot
<ikonia> wols_: think so
<ikonia> wols_: never checked
<romme> any way to prevent firefox from touching the disk?
<ikonia> romme: why would you want that ?
<krim> onats: You'll probably get help faster if you just ask what you want to know right away.
<danbhfive> Whitor: I dont think autoupdate will revert
<romme> ikonia: i want my hard drive to remain standby for most of the time
<onats> ok... how do i know if its working? hehehe
<rarito> i have installed fedora distribution and i would like install ubuntu distribution without it lose fedora's grub
<Jack_Sparrow> romme: How much ram is in the laptop
<ikonia> romme: not really then
<Whitor> danbhfive: ok. It didn't try to this morning... but I wasn't sure
<gcarrillo> is there a way to tell if a package has been updated recently?  I.e. if I wanted to find out if the package management system had updated banshee recently, could I find that out?
<rarito> how can i do it?
 * onats hungry
<danbhfive> Whitor it may overwrite when updates are posted to the repositories...
<wols_> Whitor: basically if/when there is a new compiz version in ubuntu it will overwrite your git version
<ikonia> rarito: thats not really practical, they are different versions with different patches
<romme> Jack_Sparrow: 2gb
<ikonia> rarito: it is possible, but ubuntu updates will cause you problems
<Whitor> wols_: But shouldn't it version check to see whats installed?
<danbhfive> wols_ but thats very different from reverting it, autoupdate doesnt check the files i dont think
<danbhfive> it only checks its internal database
<Jack_Sparrow> rarito: If you are wanting to have both fedora and ubuntu, the ubuntu installer should see the other install and add it to it's grub
<wols_> Whitor: you didn't use the package management. it only knows what is installed via apt
<Whitor> danbhfive: but... if it /is/ checked in synaptic as being installed....
<wols_> Whitor: which is why I mentioned equivs: you just create an equivs dummy package for your compou
<wols_> *compiz
<onats> for apt-cacher, say i do not have access to the apt-cacher server at the moment, but want to upgrade, will i have to change the sources list during these times?
<LemonIceTea> ikonia: please guide me to ifconfig (if it is not too much to ask)
<rarito> ikonia, Jack_Sparrow, ill try do it with ubuntu's grub
<Pici> gcarrillo: you can check the dpkg log in /var/log/dpkg.log
<Whitor> wols_: It was installed via synaptic first ... I guess I should uninstall that, then reinstall only via git
<wols_> Whitor: the UBUNTU version is installed in synaptic, NOT your git version
<gcarrillo> Pici: thank you
<Whitor> wols_: of course
<andreuu> so if I buy a new HD, i have to do grub all over again ?
<andreuu> naah
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<ikonia> LemonIceTea: wols waas right type "/sbin/ifconfig"
<wols_> Whitor: while this will work with this package such a thing would stop working witha library or such. equivs is the better way
<ikonia> wols_: no sbin in path, good call
<Whitor> wols_: ok, I'll check it out
<wols_> andreuu: only if your boot order in BIOS changes
<andreuu> im never changing boot order again
<Oli``> Anyone here know how to restart pidgin? It seems to be stuck in a "Cannot connect" loop until I restart the entire system so I figure there's a service running that handles the connections
<andreuu> well im going to write it down in a bloody safe place anyway
<Whitor> wols_: Thank you
<andreuu> anyway that makes sense eh
<andreuu> thx wols
<juan__> how come sometimes when i bootup i only get 800x600 (or some times 640xblah...) but then other times i get 1024x700 :)
<esaunders> we do lan partys Jack...
<LemonIceTea> i am not able to locate the sbin/ifconfig
<LemonIceTea> wait, maybe i will state down my problem clearly here
<Nematocyst> romme, i'd say first figure where and why ff is accessing the disk.  if it turns out to be ~/.mozilla, you could always mount a solidstate drive there
<brobostigon> just type ifconfig into cli, and it shoud work.
<esaunders> just need lan voice chat..
<nny> meh so anyone know what the actual cups drivers packages are for a full install. Still can't get my printer to work, and not really in the mood to do a full reinstall
<juan__> anyone wanna help me?
<Pici> esaunders: skype?
<esaunders> why waste ressources on internet if no need to..
<sachi> how can i install gtk files
<Pici> esaunders: er, nevermind then
<erUSUL> !fixres | juan__
<ubotu> juan__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LemonIceTea> i just installed ubuntu and it doesnt seem to detect my wireless usb adaptor.
<esaunders> gaming Pici..
<gcarrillo> does anybody know offhand how to see what libraries a binary is linked against??
<Pici> esaunders: ah.
<mortal> gcarrillo: ldd
<donner> where i can set my mouse ps2 on ubuntu
<esaunders> my machine can take the punishment...
<donner> ?
<andreuu> um also my nec multisync goes into hibenation mode after the inital splash screen and wont come out of it properly unless you wait five minutes after the CD stops spinning
<gcarrillo> mortal: thanks i just saw that
<Angel> Hello all
<sandaru1> !video > sandaru1
<andreuu> hey
<gcarrillo> $ ldd /usr/bin/banshee        not a dynamic executable
<Angel> Do any of you know how to make a trust 5.1 headset works ?
<donner>  how to set my mouse
<donner> :S
<donner> i have problem]
<genii> gcarrillo: ldd
<juan__> another problem :), when i press ctrl+f1 i see a login..., when i login then type in a command that command box freezes up :)
<LemonIceTea> i just installed ubuntu and it doesnt seem to detect my wireless usb adaptor. help please?
<donner> where i can set my mouse ?
<bulmer> nny  go look under /usr/share/ppd
<wols_> LemonIceTea: lsusb
<nny> bulmer, found it
<brobostigon> lemonicetea, does you wifi adaptor show in dmesg
<askand> donner: set your mouse?
<wols_> donner: what kind of mouse is it?
<donner> logitech
<gcarrillo> genii: thanks
<nny> bulmer, hpijs is what i was looking for
<donner> usb
<wols_> donner: I mean how is it attached?
<erUSUL> !wifi | LemonIceTea
<ubotu> LemonIceTea: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bulmer> nny-> good work
<wols_> donner: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LemonIceTea> OH THANKS
<genii> gcarrillo: So in case of "banshee" the executable has been compiled with static libs
<erUSUL> genii: banshee is a mono app (c# managed code...)
<giesen> I'm trying to get the icedtea java working with firefox on amd64
<giesen> but when I go to several java test pages
<erUSUL> genii: ldd just got confused ;)
<genii> erUSUL: Ah, that makes sense then
<giesen> it's not loading the plugin
<giesen> advice?
<gcarrillo> genii: do you know of a way to print the static libs it was compiled against?
<genii> gcarrillo: Not offhand
<gcarrillo> genii: ok, thx
<juan__> can i force a res at startup?
<juan__> i want 1024x700 it seems to pick a random one at startup....
<bulmer> gcarrillo-> try  ldd libxxx.so
<erUSUL> juan__: System>Admin>graphics and screen?
<donner> tts0 ?
<donner> or what ?
<donner> to set ?
<donner> my logitech?
<krim> In GTKPod my 5th generation 80gb Ipod video isn't among the options. Should I use 5 generation 60gb video white or 6 generation 80gb video white?
<gcarrillo> bulmer: thx, but im trying to figure out what libraries a statically compiled program is compiled against
<gcarrillo> banshee to be specific
<juan__> erUSUL, i tried that..., now it just says 800x600, 600x400 but sometimes i get 1024x700....
<erUSUL> !enter | donner
<ubotu> donner: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<smookerPC1> maybe a stupid question but why evryone is with different color ?
<bulmer> gcarrillo-> same command dont tell you which libraries it was compiled againts?  ldd
<erUSUL> gcarrillo: as i said to gnii banshee is not statically linked it is a mono (.NET) app and that confuses ldd
<gcarrillo> gcarrillo@whitebook:/usr/lib/banshee$ ldd /usr/bin/banshee
<gcarrillo>         not a dynamic executable
<juan__> ohhh and i cant see the loading bar when booting up
<Pici> smookerPC1: Thats probably the way your chat client is setup.
<ROMZY> neatza mey lume
<erUSUL> gcarrillo: it is like a java app
<gcarrillo> erUSUL: oh, sorry I missed that. That makes sense.
<wraund> zejosh: ask in  here
<smookerPC1> what is my color ?
<Pici> smookerPC1: I'm using irssi, so everyone is white.
<bazhang_> pink
<gcarrillo> oh crazy, .NET is analogous to java?
<zejosh> sorted it sam
<zejosh> :P
<gcarrillo> i never understood that till now
<smookerPC1> xD.
<bulio> is there any way I can install Windows XP after Ubuntu?
<bulmer> gcarrillo-> then try nm
<erUSUL> gcarrillo: yes code is conpiled to bytecode than then is executed by a "virtual machine"
<gcarrillo> erUSUL: awesome, good explanation
<bazhang_> bulio: want a link?
<onats> hi, is ubuntu x64 and ubuntu i386 considered as different distributions?
<smookerPC1> ehm
<brobostigon> bulio: windows first then linux, not the other way round,
<Chousuke> onats: not really.
<cleaton> !art
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about art - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cleaton> !artwork
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<onats> chousuke, so meaning, it will use the same packages?
<erUSUL> bulio: you can but after installoing windows you will have to recover grub
<Jack_Sparrow> bulmer: which windows.. XP yes..
<Chousuke> onats: if you want to be pedantic, they should be, but they're almost the same in practice.
<erUSUL> ubotu tell bulio about grub | bulio see priv msg from ubotu
<bazhang_> http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu bulio
<smookerPC1> is there way to Rebuild Windows Program and make it for Linux ?
<brobostigon> bulio windows first then linux is miles easier than the other way round.
<LemonIceTea> anyone free for a 1 to 1 questioning on wifi?
<Pici> onats: Same packages, just different architectures for them.
<Chousuke> onats: x64 uses packages compiled for x64, and i386 uses packages compiled for i386.
<bulio> brobostigon, I know
<bulio> but I have Ubuntu installed right now, and only need XP for a few programs such as photoshop
<Chousuke> onats: some packages are i386 -only though, so there's some disparity.
<Jack_Sparrow> oops.. my bad.. that was for bulio         but yes, Windows first is easier
<bazhang_> bulio: check that link
<brobostigon> bulio:: have you tried wine??
<jarle> After updating to Ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22 won't boot because of evms being installed and kernel 2.6.20 can't start the nvidia driver. I get "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!" Do I need to re-enable support for restricted modules? How do I do this from console?
<cleaton> bulio, try vmware?
<onats> pici, chousuke, i'm setting up apt-cacher, and i was wondering if it will give me some advantage.. one pc on my machine is on 64 bit, the laptop on 32...
<cleaton> or wine
<Galdar\Linux> hey, what is the key short cut for switcing between workspaces?
<bulio> cleaton, Photoshop and Visual Studio 2008
<bulmer> LemonIceTea-> share it here so people can share the ideas and learnin
<Pici> Galdar\Linux: ctrl-alt left/right arrow
<bulio> not compatible in wine
<onats> galdar, ALT+1, ALT+2
<rafal> how to set up VT fonts?
<cleaton> bulio, then install xp in a vmware or virtualbox or something
<onats> oops, wrong
<cleaton> ?
<zippytech> any one here have an idea what could be uing a drive
<onats> galdar, ctrl alt left and right
<zippytech> i cannot mount it
<Haji> how do i get a inet connection for my pda (synce)?
<drc822> hey, im getting core dumped seg faults on some proggies after switching from kde to xfce, anyone have an idea on that?
<juan__> http://pastebin.com/d53738f03
<zippytech> format or fdisk it
<Pici> !grub  | bulio see the link about losing grub after windows
<ubotu> bulio see the link about losing grub after windows: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Galdar\Linux> onats, thanks :D
<juan__> that is my pastebin of my xorg.... please help restarting x works but i cant be bothered to do this everytime....
<zippytech> but i can boot to live cd and drive works fine
<iqon> i'm getting config errors whenever i try running aideinit in gutsy
<Angel> could anyone please give the command to get info on a specifical usb device ?
<rpj8> Question: When you load a program with a &, what exactly does that do differently?
<bulmer> Haji-> what do you mean? you connect your pda to your desktop and browse the internet?
<drc822> Angel: lsusb?
<Pici> iqon: what is aideinit?
<Angel> drc822, i would like to get more info on only a device
<Haji> bulmer: I want that my pda has access to the inet. :D
<LemonIceTea> ubuntu can not detect my wireless connection.
<iqon> initialization script for aide
<Jack_Sparrow> juan__: add refresh rates for your monitor and max res to the resolution section
<drc822> Angel: -v?
<juan__> Jack_Sparrow,  how?
<iqon> aide - Advanced Intrusion Detection Environment
<bulmer> Haji-> does it have a wifi nic card on it? does it have an ethernet or serial connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> juan__: Start by looking them up for your hardware
<Pici> iqon: have you modified your config? /etc/aide/aide.conf ?
<drc822> Angel: lsusb -vD devicefile
<iqon> Pici: no
<Haji> bulmer: My PDA is connected over USB (is this a serial connection?)
<Pici> iqon: chances are it can't work out of the box without doing some config.
<Angel> drc822, like lsusb -vD 001 ?
<iqon> Pici: in past versions all that has been needed is aideinit
<rpj8> Haji: No
<rpj8> Haji: Serial is usually referring to the really big connections.
<LemonIceTea> ubuntu can not detect my wireless connection.
<Angel> drc822, nvm i didn't see that they were more pages in the man
<bulmer> Haji-> umm then you have to have an application running on your pda to have internet access, tcpstack n stuff
<drc822> Angel: well, like -vD /proc/bus/usb/001/001
<Haji> rpj8: :D
<drc822> Angel: hehee :)
<Angel> thank you drc822
<xipietotec> is anyone familiar with enabling the infrared scroll bar on fujitsu notebooks?
<onats> whats the major difference with desktop and server edition?
<drc822> Angel: np
<ikonia> onats: no X11
<ikonia> onats: thats the obvious one
<Pici> onats: server vs. generic kernel
<brobostigon> server edititon doesnt have x
<ikonia> Pici: and thats the "real" one
<Jack_Sparrow> juan__: You running Fesity? or gutsy?
<onats> pici, what do you mean?
<juan__> Fesity...
<onats> ikonia, ok thanks.. will probably install the desktop as a server.. now that you mentioned X11..
<brobostigon> server edition is cli
<juan__> i cant upgrade..., last time i did the computer shutdown for no reason.....
<ikonia> onats: wise choice
<mikealeonetti> I need to make my machine advertise its host name when asking for an IP, it doesn't do that currently
<cocox> Does anybody knows what do i have to upgrade or install in order to repair desktop crashing when screensaver appairs in Feisty Fawn?????
<cocox> or do you know how  to disable the screensaver from command line, because when i try from the GUI it gets freezed. im getting the idea that maybe something its wrong just with my installation bacause i have the same problem while trying to enable desktop efects and also when i try to play 3D chess i get a message which says that i need this packages OpenGL for Python and bindings GtkGLExt for Python.
<mikealeonetti> how can I set that?
<Pici> onats: The server version using kernel 2.6.x-server and desktop uses 2.6.x-generic... difference in the options that the kernel was compiled with.
<juan__> and screwed up gnome :(
<stuart> hm, 7.10 seems kinda slow to me, so how do i disable compiz, and tracker?
<stuart> and how do i change my display settings from 24bit to 16?
<Jack_Sparrow> juan__: Not a problem...  I use feisty on this box
<onats> pici, i see... i won't be able to tell the difference now...
<onats> so its going to be desktop ed.
<drc822> stuart: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juan__> is it just that ***** of a computer since i cant see the boot loader?
<Jack_Sparrow> juan__: Look up your monitor refresh rates online...  and I will help you add them to your xorg
<LemonIceTea> ikonia, my 6.06lts doesnt show that i have wireless when i go into the networking
<stuart> drc822, thanks
<drc822> stuart: there's a default bitdepth line at the end
<Haji> bulmer: don't understand that now :D
<ikonia> LemonIceTea: what is your wirless card
<Pici> onats: Well the most user (not administrator) visible change is that -server doesnt have restricted modules.
<drc822> stuart: but i suppose u can do it from the gui too somehow
<bulmer> Haji oh well
<ikonia> Pici: the key " my wirless doesn't work etc etc"
<crzedmonk> hey
<brobostigon> lemonicetea, can you manually input your wifi settings and conecte manually??
<Pici> ikonia: exactly.
<crzedmonk> anyone here know alot about linux kernel?
<ikonia> brobostigon: it can't see his card
<ikonia> crzedmonk: just ask the question
<Galdar\Linux> how can I open a rpm file ubuntu?
<drc822> Galdar\Linux: use alien
<stuart> drc822, i changed defaultdepth from 24 to 16 under nvidia
<drc822> stuart: in xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> Galdar\Linux: ugh   dont
<stuart> drc822, yep. will that do the job?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<crzedmonk> is there a way to setup terminal with no borders so it looks like text running on the desktop?
<ikonia> Galdar rpm is meant for redhat based machines, don't use rpm's on ubuntu/debian based systems
<Pici> iqon: Take a look at this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aide/+bug/112242
<drc822> Galdar\Linux: if u must.. alien can make rpms into debs
<Galdar\Linux> well need the driver for ati readon 9200...
<susscorfa> hi my gusty laptop shows a black screen after about 15 minutes of inactivity but i put the screen saver to 2 hours anyone a sugestion what can cause this
<ikonia> crzedmonk: certain terminals have the "no border" option
<Galdar\Linux> and its put in a rpm file
<drc822> Galdar\Linux: isnt there an installer on ati's page?
<crzedmonk> ubuntu not being one of them?
<ikonia> Galdar\Linux: don't use rpm's
<rpj8> susscorfa: Check the power management utility.
<drc822> Galdar\Linux: like a binary installer.. and u can create ubuntu debs with it
<Haji> bulmer: i have configured  /etc/ppp/peers/synce-device hoping this would help me but no change... problem is perhaps that the ipfilter blocks the connection?
<Pici> Galdar\Linux: Why not use the ATI restricted driver provided by Ubuntu?
<onats> anyone here using a KVM at home? what brand are you guys using?
<Galdar\Linux> ohh yeah there was hehe, just be theres stupid xD
<Pici> onats: offtopic, try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<bulmer> Galdar\Linux-> i suggest look into some tutorial of how to create an rpm package, most likely there is a command to reverse the packaging
<Jack_Sparrow> onats: I have a couple, all have worked
<onats> pici, noted
<ikonia> onats: I use kvm, I'm using it on a fedora based machine
<crzedmonk> ?
<ikonia> Pici: does he not mean kvm as in the kernel virtual machine ?
<susscorfa> rpj8: all options there are switched to never
<drc822> ikonia: and using rpm's isnt that dangerous.. depends on the rpm
<Pici> ikonia: I took it as a hardware kvm question
<linduxed> wols_: im back
<bulmer> Haji-> blocks which?
<ikonia> drc822: yes it is dangerous as they will be built against a different host system
<rpj8> susscorfa: on battery as well as ac power?
<kitche> ikonia: no he means KVM liek a switch
<ikonia> Pici: could well be
<drc822> ikonia: but if possible it'd be better to build and use checkinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: Same here
<linduxed> wols_: it said that the dvd was hooked up on ide slave
<susscorfa> yes both
<drc822> ikonia: i never had any problems back in the day
<Pici> onats: You did mean kvm as in keyboard/video/mouse, right?
<susscorfa> btw i' m on ac
<ikonia> drc822: just because you havn't doesn't mean its fine to do
<onats> pici, yes i did...
<ikonia> Pici: ta
<Pici> onats: okay, thats what I though
<onats> kvm switch that is
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<erUSUL> drc822: if you can discern what rpm's are dangerous and what are not you do not need to ask how to use alien or rpm on ubuntu ;)
<drc822> ikonia: and arent they basicly just compressed packages with some info
<drc822> erUSUL: i didnt ask
<ikonia> drc822: how do you know ? you don't know what's in them
<crzedmonk> what is the best windows emulation program?
<zero-9376> how can i make search in nautilus work the same way it used to, i tried disabling tracker and even uninstalling but searching in nautilus still doesn't work as it used to, i just want to find png files recursively
<Galdar\Linux> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<Galdar\Linux> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<Galdar\Linux> Select a character coding from the menu and try again
<Galdar\Linux> hmm
<susscorfa> rpj8: both tabs indeed , btw i am on ac
<ikonia> crzedmonk: most people tend to like vmware for virtualisation and wine for "emmulation"
<Galdar\Linux> what do I need to do?
<drc822> ikonia: yaeh, but u can see whats in them
<rpj8> susscorfa: Must be something in the screensave settings that you're missing then, my friend.
<ikonia> drc822: your missing the point, but this is offtopic
<xipietotec> anyone know how to enable the funky fujitsu touchpad scrollbar?
<rpj8> susscorfa: actually, I may have lied
<drc822> ikonia: but as i said. its better to get the sources and use watchinstall or whatever
<onats> if i setup apt-cacher on a 7.10 machine, will a distro upgrade on another machine be able to use the apt-cacher?
<rpj8> susscorfa: have you by any chance searched through ubuntuforums.org yet?
<IanLiu> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Haji> bulmer: I found something in the inet and there it says you have to forward the connection using ip_forward
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | onats
<ubotu> onats: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<susscorfa> did a quick look but dond know any terms to look for rpj8
<linduxed> wols_: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ers
<bulmer> Haji-> first thing is which device are you referring to? the desktop acting as gateway or your pda?
<onats> erusul, thanks.. will look it up
<drc822> ikonia: doing gcc or glibc from an rpm is NOT a good idea. but then again, doing pebrot might be
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: How would that be different than just burning /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or dvd?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: easier for the newbie?
<Haji> bulmer: i think the desktop work as a gateway
<tomasso> how do i identify which files are the biggest ones to free some disk space
<tomasso> ?
<crzedmonk> which one in your opinion is better wine or vmware
<crzedmonk> >
<linduxed> ikonia: care to pick up again on that issue i had earlier
<linduxed> ikonia: ?
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: For one thing aptoncd produces md5 sums etc
<Pici> tomasso: From the cli or gui?
<ron_>  here is the error /dev/sdb2 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<drc822> crzedmonk:depends on what u use it for
<tomasso> Pici, cli ?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: i guess that aptoncd just do this and generates a Packages.gz to make it look like a repo
<Haji> bulmer: i connect my pda to the computer and through the computer i want to access the inet
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: Cool, I bookmarked that page for later.. thanks
<Pici> tomasso: command line interface?
<tomasso> or gui ...
<bulmer> Haji-> okay, try with another pc 1st to make the desktop as gateway, as pc's have tools to easily test, as opposed to pda, you have to hunt down tools
<Pici> tomasso: graphical user interface
<tomasso> yes
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: no need to bookmark... ubotu is allways here to tell you... ;P
<Pici> tomasso: Applications>Accessories>Disk Usage Analyzer is installed by default I believe.
<smartface> Can anyone recommend something to draw 3D diagrams in ubuntu?
<bulmer> Haji-> once you confirmed that the desktop is acting as a good router/gateway then work on the pda portion next
<tomasso> Pici, yess
<ikonia> linduxed: what problem was it, please refresh me
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: NOt if I cant remember the trigger, I am getting old
<bulmer> smartface umm inkscape and gimp?
<smartface> bulmer-> nothing similar to AutoCAD?
<erUSUL> smartface: OO.org draw? inkscape? dia?
<wols_> linduxed: if the livecd can see the dvd but the hdd install can't it's most likely a kernel version issue
<erUSUL> smartface: qcad is 2D only
<drc822> smartface: there was this free soft called 4dcad or something
<smartface> thanks, ill look for it
<linduxed> ikonia: cant use dvd after booting with grub
<drc822> smartface: never tried it. just heard about it
<Haji> bulmer: is there no easier solution. something like "forward the connection from my pda to the inet"? (have this from a tutorial for gentoo: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE)
<linduxed> wols_: any solution on that?
<Angel> i'm gonna get mad... my new 5.1 headset does'nt work with ubuntu or with my mac but only with this damn windows grmbl
<drc822> linduxed: what dvd-drive is it?
<wols_> linduxed: use the proper kernel
<smookerPC1> someone know good Audio CD Burner ?
<smartface> Thanks guys, Ubuntu forums saved me once again though :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<drc822> linduxed: and did u compile a new kernel or are u using the vanilla from the install?
<bulmer> Haji-> you have the correct app running on your pda to do tcp/ip ?
<wols_> smookerPC1: plextor usually
<drc822> smartface: ofcourse there's also blender :)
<drc822> smartface: but thats more 3d-gfx than cad
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_: yea, plextor sata here...
<ikonia> linduxed: it's nothing to do with ubuntu. Check you machine bios
<linduxed> drc822: i just installed the 64-bit gutsy
<smartface> I went for CYCAS, looks good
<bulmer> Haji-> there are two sides, one on the desktop adn the other is on the pda..
<Angel> i'm going back to windows only to get my headset working... what a shame
<drc822> linduxed: so the live-cd sees ur dvd?
<ikonia> Angel: enjoy
<drc822> eh
<bazhang_> heh
<shishirmk> hey how to configure my infrared usb dongle in ubuntu?
<linduxed> drc822: yeah if i boot a livecd BEFORE getting grub to run everything works
<ikonia> shishirmk: look at lirc
<Jack_Sparrow> Angel: Using Windows will cost you more that a new headset
<drc822> linduxed: try booting the livecd and use lsmod to see what modules are loaded..
<drc822> linduxed: could be that the actuall install doesnt load the modules needed.. dont know
<linduxed> drc822: nonon
<wols_> linduxed: you've been told before. grub doesn't have anything to do with it
<drc822> linduxed: ?
<nomojob> Need Help:  I am trying to configure a Dual Boot with two seperate hard drives.   My master drive has Ubuntu and the slave has XP.  At the GRUB menu, when I choose XP, it says this:  Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format.  And then it makes me press any key and takes me back to the menu.  Any Idea how to fix this?
<macBignose> greets. i'd like to install the equivilent to a LAMP install, but after the normal install is finished, is there a place where i can get a list of the steps that happen when LAMP is chosen during install ?
<drc822> linduxed: that sounds like a kernel problem .. or kernel module problem
<linduxed> drc822: the drive doesnt work in windows either if i boot with grub
<ikonia> nomojob: boot into ubuntu and check the config of the boot options in /boor/grub/menu.lst
<drc822> linduxed: aaa
<Haji> bulmer: you know how active sync works under windows? something like that would be grait...
<kitche> !lamp | macBignose
<ubotu> macBignose: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<drc822> linduxed: try some grub parameters then.. there are a lot of em.. irqpoll, ide=nodma and what not
<ikonia> drc822: its nothing to do with ubuntu
<Pici> macBignose: this command will tell you what exact packages are installed in the lamp install: tasksel --task-packages lamp-server
<John_R> you are better off IMO setting up a debian lamp. less footprint, less overhead
<drc822> linduxed: i had a similar problem while installing gentoo on a laptop
<smookerPC1> but i dont see plextor at the Synaptic..
<Jack_Sparrow> linduxed: F6   then noapic works for me..
<bulmer> Haji-> i dont have a pda anymore, i broke the lcd...hehe so cant say how they work
<macBignose> Pici: thanks.
<ikonia> drc822: he's saying that if he has gurb on a hard disk he can't boot from a cdrom
<ikonia> drc822: ubuntu is not even booting at that point
<Jack_Sparrow> smookerPC1: that is HARDWARE... K3b is the app
<Pici> macBignose: sudo tasksel lamp-server to install it as well.
<drc822> ikonia: i thought he said that the dvdrom doesnt work
<linduxed> wols_: if you say so i believe you....i just find it strange that the drives work with winloader, work if i use livecd...but not with grub (on both windows AND linux, any distro)
<macBignose> Pici: yes of course ;)
<wols_> linduxed: what laptop is this? make model?
<ikonia> drc822: correct, his dvd rom doesn't work at all
<bulmer> Haji-> one thing i learned, never put them pda in backpockets...lol
<drc822> ikonia: in ubuntu nor windows
<macBignose> tho i've never heard of tasksel ;) but i'll man it and go from there.
<Haji> bulmer: O.o :D
<ikonia> drc822: not when he has grub on his hard disk
<drc822> ikonia: so, it could be a dma/irq problem
<smookerPC1> i cant write .mp3's to audio cd with K3b
<linduxed> wols_: zepto 6625wd
<drc822> ikonia: yeah, iknow.. i had a similar problem
<linduxed> Jack_Sparrow: what was apic again?
<drc822> ikonia: and got it to work with irqpoll option in grub
<Jack_Sparrow> smookerPC1: I thought for sure I had..
<nomojob> ikonia: both OSes have (hd0,0).  Is this correct?
<Haji> is synce developed any further?
<ikonia> drc822: it can't be, as he's not even booting ubuntu, so it can't be a kernel parameter
<erUSUL> smookerPC1: k3b-mp3 or something like that is needed
<Jack_Sparrow> linduxed: something like adv prog int controller
<ikonia> nomojob: for what ?
<drc822> ikonia: the windows part i do not know tho..
<smookerPC1> okay ill search
<ikonia> nomojob: for the root option in grub ?
<ts_> how am I able to prevent linux from writing to my ntfs windows disk?.. Just incase I DD over it, for example. Thanks
<ikonia> ts_: mount it read only
<smookerPC1> i can use all Kubuntu apps on Ubuntu ?
<drc822> linduxed: try checking ur bios options once more
<shishirmk>  ikonia: i want to connect it to my mobile
<shinkamui> anyone have the 3945 intel wireless chipset in their laptop?
<tonyyarusso> smookerPC1: yes
<ts_> ikonia:  and how do I do this
<drc822> smookerPC1: yes..
<shishirmk> how do i use lirc?
<shinkamui> Im getting aweful performance out of it
<ikonia> ts_: mount -o ro
<drc822> smookerPC1: u need to install gtk and whatnot libraries tho
<Jack_Sparrow> smookerPC1: I would never say all.... but virtually all..
<karmacoma> Does anyone here know of a good security\network auditing oriented ubuntu based distro?
<ikonia> karmacoma: tripwire
<ts_> ikonia:  is there not a batch file i can create so i can click it and then it goes to write able, and another batch file so i can click it for read only?
<nomojob> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46704/
<ikonia> karmacoma: snoop
<ikonia> ts_: you can write one
<linduxed> drc822: any tips on what i should look for?
<wols_> linduxed: dmesg boot output
<drc822> linduxed: depends on ur box settings.. are all ur drives ide?
<ikonia> nomojob: thats fine
<bulmer> karmacoma-> is that same a SELINUX enabled linux?
<karmacoma> ikona: thanks, i'll check them out...any thoughts on protech?
<drc822> linduxed: just try to get the bios to see ur dvd-drive
<ikonia> nomojob: no its not
<nomojob> ikonia: shouldnt one of them be (hd1,0) ?
<wols_> ts_: what version of ubuntu do you run?
<Haji> does somebody know why i cant write that: "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" into the file? even when i'm root?
<ikonia> nomojob: thats not how windows is configured
<ikonia> must dash
<linduxed> wols_: procedure on dmesg?
<rodpod> Haji, enable it in /etc/sysctl.conf
<bulmer> Haji-> you can cat that file first and see if it exist?
<ts_> wols_:  7.10
<Haji> rodpod: how? bulmer: what? :D
<wols_> linduxed: man dmesg
<linduxed> drc822: the drive is ide, and as i can use the drive in all situations except for grub boot.....
<drc822> linduxed: what do u mean grub boot?
<bulmer> Haji-> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Pici> !away > Alyxander|Away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<rodpod> Haji: uncomment the line that has the ip_forward
<bulmer> Haji-> and per rodpod, thats to make it permanent
<drc822> linduxed: u mean u want to boot from a cd but grub boots from the hdd?
<monchevique> did anyone can install ipodlinux?
<Haji> rodpod: and now, how do i make that? (i'm a noob... so i dont understand that easy...:D)
<nomojob> ikonia: do you know how it is supposed to be configured?
<Haji> bulmer: it replys "1" :D this cat thing
<karmacoma> Is anyone familliar with the protech distro? (Ubuntu based)
<Jack_Sparrow> monchevique: Is there also a gtkpod or something
<bulmer> Haji-> if it replied 1, it meants it is set
<linduxed> drc822: no i mean that there is absolutely no prob with the drives
<linduxed> drc822: the only problem is
<linduxed> drc822: that if i load ANY system with GRUB SPECIFICALLY
<Haji> bulmer: ... good... so it worked after all :D and now, how do i make this permanent?
<linduxed> drc822: then the drive cant be seen
<drc822> in that system? meaning windows or ubunt?
<nomojob>  Need Help:  I am trying to configure a Dual Boot with two seperate hard drives.   My master drive has Ubuntu and the slave has XP.  At the GRUB menu, when I choose XP, it says this:  Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format.  And then it makes me press any key and takes me back to the menu.  Any Idea how to fix this?
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bulmer> Haji-> scroll back and see rodpod suggestion
<lusepuster_> A recent install of another OS at a second partition messed up my fstab. I got it all to work, but SWAP is not enabled. Of course I want my swap enabled - what should it say in my fstab?
<jarle> is it possible to mount an evms partition without having evms installed? I have a partition called /dev/evms/lvm2/store/video (so I guess it should have some similarity to lvm2, and that I might be able to mount it as long as I have lvm2 installed?
<Haji> bulmer: ... sorry don't know how to do that... :( like i sad ... n00b Open it in gedit?
<tomasso> is there any backup tool to backup stuff in DVDs ?
<lusepuster_> It has the right UUID since it works when I run swapon
<tomasso> DVDs in serie
<Jack_Sparrow> nomojob: Try the super grub repair cd.. Windows really hates being on the second drive...  Did it ever work there.. or did you add a drive for UB and move the windows install to the secondary drive
<bulmer> Haji-> as gkedit i think to open and modify it as root
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit ...
<superman> hello i need your help i have a big error i will start my ubuntu gutsy pc but than this error comes: Booting 'Ubuntu Box' root (hd0,0) Error 22: No such partition Press any key to continnue
<nomojob> Jack_Sparrow: I put Ubuntu on my second drive, but then made it to be the master.  I have not been able to start XP since I installed Ubuntu
<Pici> tomasso: dvd:rip and something else  I can't remember
<Jack_Sparrow> nomojob: exactly my point.. :)
<Haji> bulmer: so now (after sudo gedit (...)) i got a empty document...
<Jack_Sparrow> K9copy
<tomasso> Pici,  thanx
<DG19075> has his Windows set up in a seconary drive with no probs
<nomojob> Jack_Sparrow: what needs to be done then?
<Jack_Sparrow> nomojob: Put the windows drive back as master, format the second drive, then boot livecd and reinstall
<superman> help me please
<superman> i need my pc
<bulmer> Haji->  then have this one entry     net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<erUSUL> lusepuster_: a typical swap line looks like this UUID=<actual-UUID>       none    swap    sw        0       0
<Jack_Sparrow> superman: Welcome...  we need more info.. were you trying to dual boot?
<nomojob> Jack_Sparrow: it seems there should be a simpler way to do it.  Cant I somehow just get GRUB to locate XP in the other drive?
<linduxed> ill try f6 nopic for now and see if that works
<Jack_Sparrow> Haji: Please do NOT sudo gedit   bad bad mojo
<lusepuster_> erUSUL that seems correct - none the less, I have to run swapon manually to have swapon -s show me anything
<drc822> whats wrong with sudo gedit?
<Haji> bulmer: what is that?: net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<Haji> Jack_Sparrow: why that?
<bulmer> Haji yep thats the line
<superman> ok which info do you need
<superman> i have 2 hard drive on my pc one is for suse and the other one ist for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Haji: Use gksudo for gui apps
<geefinator> ok, so I used a dark theme for a while and now Firefox and some other programs will not change the color scheme, I am stuck with a black background.  Any Ideas?
<Haji> bulmer: that SHOULD be the line? lol there is nothing :D i just write that in there :D
<drc822> Jack_Sparrow: whats the difference?
<bulmer> Haji-> but there are additional things you have to configure, have to set an ip address to the pda and such
<Haji> Jack_Sparrow: thx but why?
<Jack_Sparrow> drc822: sodu gedit can really mess up permissions
<wols_> superman: which partiton is where gutsy is installed?
<drc822> Jack_Sparrow: how so?
<erUSUL> lusepuster_: that's weird in theory one of the init scripts do a swpon -a during boot thus activatin all swap listed in /etc/fstab
<superman> my litle one:)
<smookerPC1> How do i setup my Ubuntu to show Cyrylic symbols ?
<nomojob> Jack_Sparrow: any thoughts on my last comment?
<Jack_Sparrow> drc822: You can google it up.. but I dont have time to discuss it...
<gellioth> I have troubles with my splash screen, I think that is the refresh, where I can modify it?
<drc822> Jack_Sparrow: very well
<wols_> superman: have fun joking. good day
<Jack_Sparrow> nomojob: I told you the easiest and best way to fix it
<Haji> bulmer: still hanging on ip_forward... cannot write anything into the file...
<geefinator> ok, so I used a dark theme for a while and now Firefox and some other programs will not change the color scheme, I am stuck with a black background.  Any Ideas?
<bulmer> Haji->  which file?
<Haji> bulmer: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Jack_Sparrow> geefinator: I think you can change the screen color for firefox and not have it use the theme color
<gellioth> some ideas to the splashscreen?
<lusepuster_> erUSUL: Uhm, I'm embarassed to admit that it seems the correct UUID was not listed in my fstab anyway - just took it that gparted would complain if the right UUID wasn't listed in fstab, but that was obviously not true
<dbe> How many keys does a swedish keyboard have?
<bulmer> Haji-> that is a psuedo file really...anyhow, you echo'ed it and it is set to 1..so its okay
<lusepuster_> erUSUL I apologize...
<Jack_Sparrow> geefinator: Dont ask, I did it for my niece once. COuld not do it again without just looking around
<bulmer> Haji-> but there are additional things you have to configure, have to set an ip address to the pda and such <-- this you have to take off also
<geefinator> Jack_Sparrow, I have tried everything I can think of, it ignores the color scheme from KDE completely, I have wiped the config directory...it is so annoying, cause now my text editor has a black background as well.
<eses> greeting has anyone used DSL? Damn Small Linux?
<Haji> bulmer: lol okey... so how do i configure that?
<flokuehn> hi. may anybody please tell what i have to install if i want to write some java apps?
<dbe> I counted 105
<gellioth> what you want? (DSL)
<erUSUL> lusepuster_: no problem (who is not confued by that long uuid's anyway ;P)
<Jack_Sparrow> geefinator: Sorry, gnome here.. as in Ubuntu.. Kde, Kubuntu .. no idea how
<drc822> Jack_Sparrow: seems to be a valid point. thanx didnt know the different configfile thingies
<eses> is DSL any good?
<erUSUL> flokuehn: sun-java6-jdk ???
<geefinator> Jack_Sparrow, yeah if gnome worked for me I would use it.
<bulmer> Haji-> read that tutorial you were looking at earlier, continue on
<flokuehn> erUSUL: dont works.
<geefinator> Jack_Sparrow, thanks anyways :)
<Jack_Sparrow> drc822: thanks for taking the time to read that
<lusepuster_> erUSUL yep - why is it that they chose to go with UUIDs? It was a *mess* after installing Zenwalk on my extra partition
<drc822> Jack_Sparrow: every time
<Haji> bulmer: that tutorial is written for gentoo... is gentoo much different to ubuntu?
<flokuehn> erUSUL: i will try another time
<drc822> Jack_Sparrow: i've actually never used kdesu or gksudo
<erUSUL> !uuid | lusepuster_
<ubotu> lusepuster_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Jack_Sparrow> drc822: Bet you will now
<erUSUL> !java | flokuehn
<ubotu> flokuehn: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<nomojob> Jack_Sparrow: I had similar issues when I first installed Ubuntu, only it was Error 21, and someone told me to make Ubuntu the master.  I originally installed Ubuntu the way you mentioned and it didnt work.  I can ask someone else if you are unsure of any other solution.
<flokuehn> erUSUL: ok i dont know why but now it works. thank you anyway.
<lusepuster_> erUSUL: Since the Zenwalk installer along with the SUSE one for some reason assign completely new UUIDs
<drc822> Jack_Sparrow: well, i actually dont use graphical clients as a root
<bulmer> Haji-> not much i dont think, but go and find thats ubuntu friendly flavor to ease your anxieties
<drc822> Jack_Sparrow: atleast i cant think of any atm
<erUSUL> flokuehn: no problem
<lusepuster_> erUSUL: thanks, but luckily I know blkid - that's how I found out
<erUSUL> lusepuster_: anytime you modify parttions they get a new uuid (it is like a md5 of a file)
<Jack_Sparrow> nomojob: I suggested super grub repair...  Fixing the base issue of putting things back..  if ubuntu didnt work when you installed to the second drive with windows working then you installed grub to the wrong mbr or partition
<twager> Anyone using compiz exploding icons ?
<lusepuster_> erUSUL: Oh, that's good to know! Except, I only modified one partition and the SUSE7Zenwalk installers assigned new UUIDs to *all* partitions
<Haji> bulmer: it wont work :(
<freak124> I was wondering, is there any way I can let the fat32 partition that is shared between windows and ubuntu mount automaticaly when I start up instead of mounting it manualy every time
<brobostigon> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> freak124: Sure
<erUSUL> lusepuster_: well th thing is anytime you edit the partition table on a disk all uuids are recomputed afaics
<drc822> freak124: edit /etc/fstab
<lusepuster_> brobostigon, you have a question?
<brobostigon> i am here to help other people, not to help myself.
<lusepuster_> erUSUL, okay... probably good for distributors, but a pain in the behind for dual booters...
<bulmer> Haji-> what would not work?
<genii> erUSUL: Yes, thats been my experience. repartitioning alters all the uuids
<erUSUL> freak124: add it to your fstab
<Haji> bulmer: echo "/usr/bin/echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" >> /etc/conf.d/local.start
<Haji> bash: /etc/conf.d/local.start: No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> lusepuster_: uuid should not change between distros.. that seems odd that zen would show something different
<freak124> drc822: it says something about no mailcap rules found
<Jack_Sparrow> lusepuster_: all uuids on the same drive... ok.. my bad
<bulmer> Haji-> the >> is to append to an existing file, if it doesnt exist you get an error
<Haji> bulmer: i get that part.. so gentoo is different after all :D
<drc822> freak124: says that on what?
<freak124> sudo edit /etc/fstab
<brobostigon> gentoo installs from source i think, no from pre compiled packages??
<bulmer> Haji yes they are a different beast..hehe
<lusepuster_> Jack_Sparrow, yep, exactly. Means we manually have to edit fstab on Ubuntu after every time a new dist is installed - with pen and pencil the only means of "copy and paste"
<Jack_Sparrow> freak124: sudo nano or gksudo gedit
<freak124> nvm, I did it via nautilus
<Haji> bulmer: i get it to work... soner or later... :)
<Jack_Sparrow> lusepuster_: But isnt that only if you add or change a partition
<Jack_Sparrow> freak124: Please avoid sudo nautilus
<bulmer> Haji-> thats the spirit, persistence..kool man..keep on going
<freak124> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<lusepuster_> Jack_Sparrow, obviously not, I only tinkered with one partition (and supposedly the SWAP too), but all partitions on that drive get new UUIDs, at least with these two distros
<Jack_Sparrow> freak124: GUI apps need gksudo nautilus and you really want to avoid running nautilus as root...
<Haji> bulmer: don't EVER downgrade to Windows !!! :D tux for ever :)
<Jack_Sparrow> lusepuster_: my point exactly.. you did tinker with a partition
<OldPink> Feisty running fine on here, trying to fresh install Gutsy. Each time I get to the "import user settings" it freezes
<_6StringKng_> Haji: TUX FOREVER!!!
<genii> freak124: Because the gksudo for gnome which allows gui apps to run temporarily as root is smarter than the command-line sudo which will often overwrite user owned files with some owned after by root making apps inaccessible
<nomojob> Jack_Sparrow: thank you.
<Haji> :D
<deathblooms> Hey, what channel do i need to connect to.  if i have video problems
<freak124> ow, didn't know that, I will keep it in mind
<_6StringKng_> deathblooms: ask in here
<juaco> hello, need a little help with the apache daemon
<Jack_Sparrow> lusepuster_: and there should be no need to pencil it down.. you should be able to send the info over email, or on a shared partition or on usb even
<lusepuster_> erUSUL, Jack_Sparrow : thanks for your help, I'll try and reboot and see if it mounts automagically now
<deathblooms> I have an Ati 1650 pro. And i cant find proper drivers for it. When i try envy and i get the blue screen. saying my xconfig is messed up
<OldPink> Feisty running fine on here, trying to fresh install Gutsy. Each time I get to the "import user settings" it freezes. Any way I can make it skip the import and just create a new account?
<Jack_Sparrow> deathblooms: you can start with our link for Resolution issues..
<erUSUL> lusepuster_: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<juaco> why do i have eight instances of apache, even while it is idle?
<tds5016> can someone help me get 3d-windows plugin for compiz installed?
<tds5016> or even where I can download it?
<juaco> is there any way to reduce the number of instances?
<hardware-Rks> I have blueman version .3..   Totem and Rythm box work great through my headset..   However I need to play dvr-ms files...  VLC player plays them but will not work with my headset..   The output filter only shows Default or the physical hardware card..  Any Ideas on how to make VLC player work with a headset?
<lusepuster_> Jack_Sparrow, yeah I see I could maybe edit it from SUSE/Zenwalk, if I were a little bit clever.
<bulmer> juaco-> they are threads?  each connection also spawn a new thread ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lusepuster_: easier than you might think
<Haji> bulmer: thanks for the help so far
<juaco> mm i'm checking
<twager> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bulmer> Haji-> no problemo, just google for a ubuntu flavor of sharing the network so it will be easier for you to follow
<erUSUL> OldPink: i skipped the import just didn't select any user on the import stage of install iirc
<OldPink> erUSUL: Can't skip, it actually freezes when trying to search for accounts
<xinaesthete>  I've been trying to configure my mouse buttons properly.  I managed it before, several months ago on a different computer with the same mouse.  I've specified it as having "Buttons" "7" in xorg.conf.  When I run xev, it is apparent that buttons 6 & 7 (back & forward) are sending events on button 2 & 3 for some reason.
<juaco> bulmer, making a conecction apparently spawns new instances, i had one extra when tried to access my site
<isi> german???
<wols_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<maxiounet> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<erUSUL> OldPink: i see... maybe your only option is to install with the alternate cd?
<OldPink> Don't really want to download 700Mb :|
<skold> hey I've got a big text file and need to write a colon behind every line. how can i do that effectively?
<YeTr2_> skold: sed
<erUSUL> OldPink: if your old home is on other disk disconnect it?
<OldPink> erUSUL: It's not :P
<scriptha> can I start irssi in screen on login and if yes how?
<ts_> How do I dd a harddrve, but only extract the cloned partition?
<dan__> Hi. I've just upgraded to 4.10 and now I can't seem to be able to play e.g. XMMS + VLC at the same time because it says the soundcard is busy.. How come there was no problem before and how can I get it to work as it used to?
<YeTr2_> scriptha: `echo "irssi" >> ~/.bash_profile` for console logins
<YeTr2_> scriptha: wait, in screen.
<Jack_Sparrow> ts_: Look at the tutorial on dd for backup in here
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<erUSUL> scriptha: call the terminal with "-e screen" on the session starup programs. in your screenrc configure a window with irssi
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sachi> guys how can i install theme in ubuntu
<Pici> scriptha: `screen irssi`
<drc822> dan__: suppose its an issue with the sound engine
<Pici> !theme > sachi (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<scriptha> ok thanks
<YeTr2_> scriptha: man screen, find the option in screen to create a screen session and launch irssi, then create a script that will check for previous screen sessions before trying to launch another session.
<bulmer> juaco-> yes, thats to make the webserver faster
<sachi> is there also a guide how to install them right
<dan__> drc822: yes.. but what is the difference between 7.10 and 7.04 that makes this happen?
<drc822> dan__: i have no idea
<drc822> dan__: see what engine vlc and xmms use
<neozen> a question... what's the average turn around time on a bug reported on software in ubuntu?
<scriptha> YeTr2_, I'll just execute 'screen irssi' on login =)
<drc822> dan__: they complain if the other is on, even tho only one is playing?
<dan__> drc822: I've tried different combinations of OSS and ALSA..
<drc822> dan__: i mean the sound engine.. ie xine
<drc822> and whatnot
<YeTr2_> scriptha: but then you'll create more screen sessions each time with more irssi instances running ..
<erUSUL> neozen: depends on what package (if its in main or universe) and the severity of the bug...
<dan__> drc822: I don't know, how do I check that?
<juaco> bulmer: i see, would be some way to configure less instances tho?
<drc822> dan__: i really dont know :)
<neozen> filed a bug last week on yarssr, haven't received anything on it....
<drc822> dan__: xmms has a prefs dialog?
<scriptha> YeTr2_, I'm not going to login more than once
<bulmer> juaco-> thats by design..you want your webserver to act slowly?
<dan__> drc822: yes
<erUSUL> neozen: i waited two releses to see firehol run again on my system... :(
<scriptha> YeTr2_, and I can't script in a language capable of that
<drc822> see there then
<YeTr2_> scriptha: bash
<bulmer> juaco-> btw its not an instance..its just a light thread spawned
<neozen> erUSUL: let me guess... they don't even bother forwarding bug reports on to the creators of the software / patch that broke something...
<juaco> it's a personal webserver, mainly for me, i wouldn't mind if it's not light fast
<smookerPC1> what is the process name of Adept Manager ?
<scriptha> YeTr2_, yea I can't use that >.<
<Jack_Sparrow> neozen: has a lot to do with the program , the error, severity and if the problem can be duplicated on another machine
<wols_> smookerPC1: probably adept
<smookerPC1> its not adept
<bulmer> juaco->  dont worry, those do not take up much resources..the designers am sure have taken that into considerations
<sachi> how to install this theme now
<grindcore_> hi all
<smookerPC1> sudo adept not work
<neozen> ah... well... isn't that severe.... just that they patched a security hole in it.... and the patch broke the actual functional use of the program
<erUSUL> neozen: no they didn't bother to import the patch that appeared upstream into the deb package.
<bulmer> juaco-> there are also other webservers that are much slower..want to use those?
<lusepuster_> erUSUL, Jack_Sparrow : Just wanted to say thanks again, it works fine now!
<YeTr2_> scriptha: screen creates a file in /var/run/screen/ use an if statement to check for the file/folder in there, and if it exists, just screen -r, else, screen irssi
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<erUSUL> lusepuster_: yw
<Jack_Sparrow> ers
<juaco> bulmer, lol, it's not about to win the "lower speed server" price either know what i mean
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! A quick question.  I was told that there is a tool for indexing files under linux.  i use locate32 in my windows but i guess it is originally from linux .
<ferent> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: I hate it when I cant even remember his proble, or question...
<lazarus_lupine> slocate?
<bulmer> juaco-> well then dont worry about it, its not taking up that much of a resource
<K_Dallas> lazarus_lupine, ok, does it run as a service too
<grindcore_> i just slide in ubuntu i386 7.10 and i want to install it. there is no graphic installing - i have just there install in text mode, oem install,...
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: something about swap... ;P
<neozen> erUSUL: ...ubuntu package maintainers _didn't_ import the upstream patch? details on the update for yarssr said they did....
<ferent> I'm doing a shell script and I want to know if a number is bigger than other, I do if [ $lineas>=30000 ]
<ferent> then
<ferent> echo $lineas
<juaco> bulmer: ok thx much buddy
<ferent> but there is something wrong
<_Dbug_> Hi. Display question. I have a laptop with a S3 Savage 4 Twister chipset, correctly detected, with a 1024x768 display, also correctly detected. I have an external screen, 1280x1024 that I wanted to use on it, but when I enable the resolution, all I get is a virtual screen 1280x1024 displayed at the original 1024x768 resolution. Is there a solution at this problem ?
<scriptha> YeTr2_, I'll use another language for it
<neozen> erUSUL: am tempted to patch the darn thing myself if I knew what broke...
<lazarus_lupine> can't remember but its part of any standard linux install
<dcesiel> Hey guys something is really bogging down my ubuntu system and im not sure what it is, can someone help me
<bulmer> K_Dallas-> there is a google indexing you can install on your system,...i dont know if it sends your info out after the indexing..hehe
<wols_> K_Dallas: locate and updatedb. installed on ubuntu by default
<deathblooms> yea i aint haveing no luck with these ati drivers
<opilane> hi, is there a way to forbid using gnome-background-properties
<Pici> ferent: `man test` I believe the syntax is if [$lineas -gt 30000]
<wols_> K_Dallas: it only indexes filenames tho
<MrBL> hi ubunteros
<wols_> deathblooms: what errors?
<erUSUL> neozen: yes in the case of firehol that's what happened. In their defense i have to say that workarounds were aviable to make firehol work...
<lazarus_lupine> yeah just names
<flokuehn> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<K_Dallas> bulmer, i am not going to trust google ;)
<ferent> ok Pici
<deathblooms> blue screen xserver messed up
<K_Dallas> wols_, that is enough for me, thank you
<grindcore_> can someone help me a bit with install ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> K_Dallas: in ubuntu you have tracker to index files on older version beagle was installed instead of tracker
<sachi> why my laptop works slow now i just changed the desktop background
<skold> anyone with a good knwoledge of sed here: i want to make a colon at every line and of a textfile, how would i do that?
<wols_> grindcore_: which CD did you download?
<dcesiel> Could someone help me figure out what is slowing ubuntu down?
<sachi> i have the same quesstion
<grindcore_> wols_ 7.10 i386
<MrBL> I have a problem with phpmyadmin (appears blank when I try to access it through FF). Did anyone have the same issue? (Gutsy64)
<_Dbug_> dcesiel, have you checked the System Monitor ?
<bulmer> K_Dallas-> here is a link   http://desktop.google.com/en/linux/features.html
<ferent> thanks Pici, it's ok!
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, thank you. i look into it
<wols_> grindcore_: that is not the name you downloaded. paste the URL of your download
<YeTr2_> scriptha: I'm just suggesting bash script, it would be faster since bash is already running on your .bash_profile
<K_Dallas> bulmer, thanks
<xinth>  I've been trying to configure my mouse buttons properly.  I managed it before, several months ago on a different computer with the same mouse.  I've specified it as having "Buttons" "7" in xorg.conf.  When I run xev, it is apparent that buttons 6 & 7 (back & forward) are sending events on button 2 & 3 for some reason.
<dcesiel> _Dbug_ the app using the most resources right now is firfox and its only using 2 percent of my cpu
<drc822> skold: google sed.. there should be some examples
<scriptha> YeTr2_, I would have to learn bash just to do this xD
<Galdar\Linux> how can I use dual screen in ubuntu... not clone but just maybe one of the workspaces on the other screen :D
<_Dbug_> dcesiel, no other suggestion (I'm a newb)
<dcesiel> yet somehow im using more than 55 percent all ttl
<drc822> skold: or learn ruby and make a nice script :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dcesiel: do you have screen effects enabled.. added any software lately?
<neozen> skold: sed -i "s/\n/\:\n/g
<neozen> skold: gah
<dcesiel> Jack_Sparrow yes I do but they have worked fine in the past
<deathblooms> grrrr... stupid envy
<grindcore_> wols_ http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu.virginmedia.com%2Freleases%2F&debug=%5B%27country_US%27%2C+%27country_UK%27%2C+%27continent_NA%27%5D&download-button=
<Jack_Sparrow> dcesiel: I would turn them off and see if it makes a diff
<neozen> skold: sed -i -e "s/\n/\:\n/g" yourfilehere
<neozen> skold: that should do it
<Jack_Sparrow> deathblooms: Envy and automaitx.. both terrible things to do to your computer
<lusepuster_> another question: Does anyone have an idea why Kopete doesn't show any icons? It's a minor annoyance but...
<deathblooms> wish i could get these ati drivers to work
<drc822> deathblooms: thats a real problem
<drc822> deathblooms: what card?
<wols_> grindcore_: what videocard do you have? any errors you saw on bootup?
<deathblooms> 1650 pro
<jariep1_> hi there all
<Jack_Sparrow> deathblooms: Once you use one of those, anything else you do to try and fix it compounds the prob
<jariep1_> hope everyone is doing allright
<wols_> deathblooms: what drivers did you try?
<deathblooms> just the envy drivers
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, i see the Tracker indexing in Sys > preferences
<K_Dallas> but how do i use it
<dcesiel> Jack_Sparrow what ist he easiet way to stop compiz-fusion?
<grindcore_> wols_ i tried to install ubuntu before - and i finished after install at the boot options - i have ati radeon xpress 1250 integrated on laptop,... :(
<wols_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<wols_> deathblooms: we don't support it. ask envy folks
<ArrPirate> Damn Small Linux has a stat monitor thing embedded on the desktop... is there a way I can get that feature in ubuntu?
<tdfd> Hey im running 6.06 when i go to upgrade it gives me an error sayting that it crashed and can not retrive packages.
<Jack_Sparrow> dcesiel: I dont know in gutsy yet..
<sachi> guys can please someone give me a black theme to download and to guide me how to install it please
<tdfd> if i boot my computer in 6.06 and then put the 7.10 cd in the computer while the computer is running 6.06 is there a way to upgrade?
<lusepuster_> dcesiel, download and install fusion-icon, that sits in your systray as a nice shortcut to various compiz options
<bulmer> here is an article to test if your ISP is spoofing your connectivity to slowdown your bittorent downloads..  http://www.eff.org/wp/detecting-packet-injection
<brobostigon> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tdfd> I would just remount the / partition but for some reason when i boot of the live  cd its not picking up my partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> sachi: gnome-look.org  drag and drop the tar onto system pref appearance ...
<tds5016> anyone able to help me with 3d windows?
<MrBL> I've a problem with phpmyadmin, it appears blank in FF (gutsy64). Has anyone heard about this?
<Jack_Sparrow> got to run.. wife is feeling punky and needs me
<sachi> ill give a try jack thx
<tomd123> does anyone know where I should report a rhythmbox bug?
<Pici> !bugs | tomd123
<ubotu> tomd123: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<tdfd> Do you guys know if it is possible to upgrade from 6.06 straight to 7.10?
<_Dbug_> No idea about my virtual screen problem ? Is it possible to force a S3 Savage based laptop to display in a higher resolution than the original screen by pluggin an external screen ?
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, I found tracker-search-tools, very neat, thank you
<tdfd> Just using the cd and using this command gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<brobostigon> !upgrade | tdfd
<ubotu> tdfd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ArrPirate> Damn Small Linux has a stat monitor thing embedded on the desktop... is there a way I can get that feature in ubuntu?
<tdfd> brobostigon: i read that already i am asking a question that is not answered by that
<bluefox83> ArrPirate, it
<bluefox83> it
<bluefox83> s a terminal
<tdfd> Does anyone know if you can upgrade from 6.06 straight to 7.10
<brobostigon> you need to upgarde each version in succession,
<bluefox83> there's a program you can get to make it stay...devilspie i think
<dcesiel> Ok thats just weird
<brobostigon> you cant go straight from 6.06 to gutsy
<dcesiel> The process, whatever it was suddenly just ended
<dcesiel> and im going fast agian
<lusepuster_> dcesiel, try looking here: http://neoaddict.wordpress.com/2007/11/03/getting-fusion-icon/, it's kinda dirty since it's not in your package manager, but I ah happy I have it
<ArrPirate> rather than upgrading one after the other, you might want to consider backing up your data and just reinstalling ubuntu using a gutsy disc
<Wutz> Hello all, Can anyone help me by giving me a proper guide to installing a driver for ati HD 2400 Xt?
<wols_> !tell Wutz about fglrx
<dcesiel> lusepuster: thx for the link I was looking into into getting that
<wols_> fglrx
<wols_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols_> Wutz: see that
<brobostigon> !fglrx
<grindcore_> i have laptop HP compaq 6715b - someone who already installed the ubuntu desktop 7.10 i386 on it ? i have some questions, please help me
<cocox> 70.86.145.114:8000
<cocox> Does anybody knows which is the best switch combinatios to do with netstat? i mean something like netstat -an but which gives the most accurate info
<wols_> cocox: all of netstat is accurate. your question doesn't make sense
<|adam|> hi all,can i ask some very noob questions?
<drc822> ye
<bluefox83> |adam|, that's what we're here for
<|adam|> ive just this second installed ubuntu
<|adam|> thx:)
<Wutz> thankyou for the link
<january7716831> Hello
<bieb> !ask | grindcore
<ubotu> grindcore: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<|adam|> i just cant bear the sight of win xp no more so many problems
<lusepuster_> |adam|, in order not to flood the channel, pls get directly to the questions :-)
<|adam|> kk,basically i wanna run world of warcraft,i did a bit of revision on..is it cedega? 3 pounds a month or wine? what is best to run the game??
<january7716831> I need help installing the 686 smp kernal. I keep geting a not found error
<cocox> wols_, all right just want to know how do you people prefer to use it
<grindcore_> bieb after install ubuntu i getting problems with boot - now I'm installing ubuntu again,..
<xinth> |adam|: your approach seems better than mine... you have their attention!
<xinth>  I've been trying to configure my mouse buttons properly.  I managed it before, several months ago on a different computer with the same mouse.  I've specified it as having "Buttons" "7" in xorg.conf.  When I run xev, it is apparent that buttons 6 & 7 (back & forward) are sending events on button 2 & 3 for some reason.
<deathblooms> ok i get this error : E: Couldn't find package restricted-manager-kde
<bieb> grindcore  what errors? or we can wait til you are done with this install
<idefix_> error: Could not download all repository indexes, I added the IP's to sources.list, it still doesn't work, what do I do?
<wols_> grindcore_: what kind of problems?
<|adam|> any ideas?
<tomd123> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/19/how-to-install-play-world-of-warcraft-ubuntu-510-6061-610/
<tomd123> that link is for |adam|
<skyfalcon866> #windows
<Wutz> hey guys, the link "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI" doesnt say anything about ati's HD series, will this still work?
<wols_> deathblooms: do you have "restricted" in your sources.list?
<supermann> http://nopaste.info/93a4a5aad4.html
<Ximal> How can I add teamspeak-server to start as soon as I boot into ubuntu ? I get an error when I try to do sudo teamspeak-server
<dcesiel> lusepuster: what settings did you change so that fusion-icon would load at startup instead of the defualt compiz stuff?
<zero-9376> i have removed tracker and now i can't search from within nautilus, is there any way to fix this? I do not need/want to index i just want simple search
<Ximal> I get Either an old instance of teamspeak is still running, or an other application is using the tcpquery port!
<|adam|> my logitech g5 laser mouse keeps freezing too,but since i have disabled legacy keyboard support so far fingers crossed it ok
<deathblooms> how do i check i am in software sources right now
<Ximal> anyone able to help me with this ?
<Rendoor> how do i change the horizontal positioning of my gui?  changing it via the monitor isnt working
<deathblooms> i dont  know what to look for
<ArrPirate> so, the stat monitor thing on the desktop of Damn Small Linux is really a terminal... anyone know what app the terminal is running?
<grindcore_> wols_ and bieb : if I have turned on my broadcom wireless card - I'm getting 5 or 6 messages - cannot load some files about this and if i turn off the card - it stop and dont go more,..
<bieb> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<xinth> ArrPirate: perhaps there are DSL people you can ask?
<Pici> ArrPirate: Do you have a screenshot?
<EdwardXP> DSL?
<Pici> EdwardXP: damn small linux
<ArrPirate> Damn Small Linux
<xinth> Damn Small Linux
<EdwardXP> lol
<EdwardXP> digital subscribers line...
<Ximal> the !teamspeak doesn't help me..
<wols_> grindcore_: your paraphrasing is useless for error finding. etierh paste the exact messages or don't bother
<Ximal> I'm using teamspeak server
<EdwardXP> your both wrong ;p
<bieb> Ximal it wasnt meant to help you. I was wondering what it is
<xinth> there is no right and wrong...
<stefano> ikonia, dyndns seems to work good, i havent got any abuse-warnings yet :D
<grindcore_> wols_ I'm sorry about this - when i will finish with install i will put the exact message here
<Wutz> can anyone help me about this link "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI" it doesnt say anything about ati's HD series, I'm wondering if it'll still install and run correctly
<tomd123> EdwardXP: you have to be specifc, there are lots of acronyms that stand for multiple things
<flokuehn> hi. may anybody introduce me howto setup my $PATH. I want to use java.
<EdwardXP> i know tomd123
<EdwardXP> :P
<wols_> Wutz: why don't you just try?
<EdwardXP> im bored
<Wutz> i have in the past 7.09 version
<wols_> flokuehn: if you install java, it's automatically in path
<Wutz> and ubuntu didnt start up
<ijn> hi all
<tomd123> EdwardXP: go to bugzilla and start solving some bugs
<Wutz> so i switched back to windows, now i want to try ubuntu again
<ijn> can anyone help with fglrx problems??
<xinth> EdwardXP: or help me configure my mouse
<flokuehn> wols_: how can i check if its in path? with echo $PATH ?
<wols_> flokuehn: how did you install java?
<EdwardXP> fine
<flokuehn> wols_: via apt-get
<|adam|> any one know how to install is it beryl on ubuntu
<EdwardXP> whats wrong with your mouse?
<Pici> !beryl | |adam|
<ubotu> |adam|: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<wols_> flokuehn: dpkg -L <package> |grep <file you want to start>
<xinth> EdwardXP: The forwards and back buttons are sending events on button 2 & 3
<tomd123> !compiz | |adam|
<ubotu> |adam|: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<wols_> in this case the grep <file you want to start> is bin/java
<spideyman> I upgraded to gutsy but now cant see files in second drive shows the space as used but no files?
<|adam|> thanks you are being very helpfull
<idefix_> what are backport repositories?
<xinth>  I've been trying to configure my mouse buttons properly.  I managed it before, several months ago on a different computer with the same mouse.  I've specified it as having "Buttons" "7" in xorg.conf.  When I run xev, it is apparent that buttons 6 & 7 (back & forward) are sending events on button 2 & 3 for some reason.
<wols_> Adam__: ubotu is a bot
<|adam|> i have an 8800 gtx in my machine so can cope with the extra effort lol
<wols_> !tell xinth about repeat
<skold> q
<ijn>  can anyone help with fglrx problems??
<xinth> I guess I'll ask google about repeat, then...
<|adam|> lol is he?
<ijn> gutsy 64bit, had installed fglrx 7.37 the ubuntu way. i thought I tray the new catalyst 7.11
<ijn> installed envy wich installed catalyst well
<wols_> !repeat
<|adam|> ok how can i install beryl?
<ijn> but fglrxinfo command give mesa output
<wols_> ijn: envy is not supported. ask envy people
<arash> Hi, I wan tto set up my printer so it works, it's a HP OfficeJet 7180 All-in-One, i remember I've got it to work on Kubuntu before, and it said that printing should be easier on 7.10
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ijn> do you know what room?
<flokuehn> wols_:i want to compile an execute an selfmade file. i does not work with the command you gave me.
<xinth> ok, I'm sorry about that
<maku> hiya
<xinth> I don't mean to be rude
<maku> i just installed new ubuntu 7.10
<flokuehn> wols_: if you have an moment i can paste the message i get if i make java appname
<wols_> flokuehn: grep PATH .*
<wols_> flokuehn: grep PATH ~/.*
<maku> and i'm wondering why i can't get Direct Rendering support
<wols_> maku: what videocard chip?
<maku> i followed guide on ubuntu help site
<maku> radeon 9200SE
<Pici> |adam|: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<flokuehn> wols_: http://nopaste.com/p/a1NRihO8L
<january7716831> adam i can help you
<|adam|> can you january?
<sachi> ill give a try jack this greenlake.xml
<Nembutal> Hi
<january7716831> you probly want copiz fuzion
<EdwardXP> do you edit the /dev/paux for your keyboard?
<EdwardXP> I mean mouse?
<Nembutal> I have a problem, which seems to be quite usual: My DVD drives disappeared
<choongii> hi. anyone running deluge-torrent 0.5.4.1-1ubuntu3 ?
<Nembutal> the device files don't exist anymore
<GoreNuru> Hi! Please tell me how turn off screensaver? I Tried to do this in settings menu, but screensaver still working awter 10 minutes idlle. Shuting down gnome-screensaver service don't helped me to.
<|adam|> ok im so new i wouldnt know how to install either could you help?
<sachi> how can i install this greenlake.xml
<Nembutal> in all of a sudden
<Nembutal> they worked fine before
<wols_> flokuehn: dpkg -l |grep java
<Pici> |adam|: If you are running 7.10(Gutsy) then Compiz-Fusion is already installed.
<maku> the most strange error are from Xorg.log.0
<|adam|> i am yes
<maku> (WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available
<Nembutal> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0 0
<maku> (EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<Nembutal> is the fstab line for example
<Nembutal> does anybody have the same problem?
<Nembutal> mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<january7716831> go to add remove programs and type compiz
<wols_> Nembutal: did you upgrade kernels recently?
<wols_> maku: agpgart missing?
<GoreNuru> Hi! Please tell me how turn off screensaver? I Tried to do this in settings menu, but screensaver still working awter 10 minutes idlle. Shuting down gnome-screensaver service don't helped me to.
<Pici> |adam|: Go to System>Preferences>Appearance, one of the tabs is desktop effects, enable it there.
<maku> hmm dmesg  dmesg | grep agp
<maku> [   37.039403] Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones
<Nembutal> wols_, no, I don't think so
<Nembutal> Linux russia 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Nembutal> I use gutsy gibbon
<spideyman> I upgraded to gutsy but now cant see files in second drive shows the space as used but no files?
<Nembutal> I'd like to try an older kernel
<skyfalcon866> i thought it was gusty gibbon
<Nembutal> but there is none in the repository and I'm too pissed to compile one myself now
<Pici> !gusty | skyfalcon866
<ubotu> skyfalcon866: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<wols_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Nembutal> I don't understand, why my drives suddenly don't exist
<Nembutal> maybe dbus or hotplug problems?
<mannytu> !time
<maku> wols_: i think that i had it in my kerenl, how to check it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mannytu> !times
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about times - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<january7716831> hows it going adam
<mannytu> is anyone have problems setting their time?
<january7716831> Have you figured anything out yet
<|adam|> how do i see that cube?
<Pici> !ccsm | |adam|
<ubotu> |adam|: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sachi> please please please can someone give me a help to install a theme which will change everything in black
<january7716831> do you have gutsy
<wols_> mannytu: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<|adam|> yes i have the wobbly windows now:)
<xinth> EdwardXP: Thanks, I almost missed your pointer to /dev/paux (assuming that was for me).
<maku> so, can sb told me how to check that agpgart is in system?
<|adam|> just enabling the cube,how do i access it?
<january7716831> the cub is ctrl alt left once you enable igt
<january7716831> it
<Pici> |adam|: You need to follow those directions above to install the configuration tool so that you can set the cube commands
<ArrPirate> I got the desktop monitor on my desktop... it's not a terminal, and I didn't need devilspie. It's a monitor called conky
<YeTr2_> sachi: gnome-look.org
<YeTr2_> sachi: installation of themes is mostly just drag & drop into the themes menu
<zero-9376> i have removed tracker and now i can't search from within nautilus, is there any way to fix this? I do not need/want to index i just want simple search
<sachi> i tried that but no worth at all
<sachi> and im trying this since several hours
<sachi> please guide me
<mannytu> wols_: I did th3e command 2 times and my time is still off on the desktop
<YeTr2_> sachi: after you install the theme, you might have to go into the customization section and manually select the theme you want to run.
<wols_> mannytu: pastebin its output
<january7716831> or you can set up your own short cut under. cube then actions the click general and it will give you the short cut options
<YeTr2_> sachi: and as a note, 'all black' themes generally don't look that good across the board with the applications that use them.
<neozen> hey all, how do I decrease the size of the desktop icons on gutsy?
<sachi> is there any forum step by step how to install theme
<stefano> how can i set up a secure and encrypted irc server?
<january7716831> the wobbly is cool huh adam
<corruptionoflulz> neozen: possibly gconf-editor
<YeTr2_> stefano: what would make it 'secure' for you?
<Pici> !changethemes | sachi
<ubotu> sachi: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<arash> neozen , right click the icons and choose to edit size
<stefano> YeTr2_, if everything would be completely encrypted and it would not safe any logs on the hard drive.
<Buginator> In the console shell, when I do save scheme to linux colors (or any other), it don't save it.  Ideas why?
<EdwardXP> my Beep isn't workin in my system... " The System beep"  .. how do i correct this?
<stefano> YeTr2_, i thought about tunneling it trough ssh, but i dont know much about all that
<|adam|> i have checked the box to enable the cube so hpw do i set the  kyy command for it?
<mannytu> wols_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46723/
<neozen> arash: no way to change this globally?
<arash> neozen:  ah :p, hmm, no idea
<amazen720> can some one help me, my machine keep telling me that my passwd is wrong, but it's not. I tried to passwd <username> via recovery mode, but it says that my username is a "unknown user", but if cd /home and ls my directory is there. I'm lost
<mannytu> wols: the time is right in term.
<wols_> mannytu: then the time shown on desktop is wrong
<neozen> arash: ie... make this size the default for all icons on the desktop?
<mannytu> yes
<neozen> arash: ...lol
<january7716831> edward its under sound in the int system prefs
<neozen> arash: they made this so easy in xfce .....
<fiXXXerMet> I am thinking of putting together a system with an Intel Celeron 220 1.2 GHz and 512MB of RAM.  How do you think Ubuntu would perform for web/email/music?
<neozen> arash: oh well...
<amazen720> can some one help me, my machine keep telling me that my passwd is wrong, but it's not. I tried to passwd <username> via recovery mode, but it says that my username is a "unknown user", but if cd /home and ls my directory is there. I'm lost
<EdwardXP> >>>> anyone know that cool interface terminal irc or something?
<Pici> EdwardXP: irssi
<YeTr2_> EdwardXP: irssi, bitchx, xchat-text ?
<EdwardXP> irssi :)
<combinio> how can i search repos if i'm looking for some program ?? :}
<wols_> amazen720: did you chroot to your harddisk when trying to set the passwd from the liveCD?
<brobostigon> packages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> combinio: apt-cache search program or aptitude search program or that ^
<wols_> combinio: apt-cache search or look at packages.ubuntu.com
<january7716831> combino use the add remove programs
<|adam|> january7716831: how can i set the key command to see the cube pls
<amazen720> wols: I didn't do it from a live CD, just esc>recoverymode
<combinio> Pici, wols_ thanks a lot ;) that was what i needed ^^
<january7716831> did you go to actions under the cube options and click general to see the short cut
<wols_> amazen720: is your username in /etc/passwd?
<felix_> hi
<amazen720> wols_; let me check
<axisys> how do I diff between dirs and file and contents of files?
<autopilot> New to ubuntu and installed 6.10 on a new hard drive. Can't get the wireless Dell card to work. Read the instruction on the documentations, but I don't understand. Can anyone help?
<Stormx2`> Could someone tell me how GNOME mounted network shares (SSH, FTP, available via Places > Connect To Server) can be reached via command line?
<bulmer> autopilot-> what brand of wifi card you got? which chip it has?
<axisys> !diff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diff - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mannytu> wols_: found the problem, on clock preferences the "Use UTC" was selected...
<mannytu> It must of been me... :-)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hey. i have squid running. can i encrypt the data that is being send from proxy-client --> proxy-server ?
<autopilot> Dell Wireless 1390 802.11 b/g Mini Card
<Buginator> 6.10 or 7.10?
<bieb> is there a good how-to for building an ubuntu webserver?
<Pici> !lamp > bieb (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<amazen720> wols_: dont see it only root
<january7716831> adam i forgot you also need to click rotate cube
<bieb> thanks pici
<josiahw_> irc.moofspeak.net
<zero-9376> i have removed tracker and now i can't search from within nautilus, is there any way to fix this? I do not need/want to index i just want simple search
<GoldenMagikarp> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<wols_> amazen720: you don't see what? there should be about one or two dozen lines in /etc/passwd. each line a user
<|adam|> january7716831: ive done it!!!!!
<|adam|> thx dude
<amazen720> wols_: I see my user name
<AskHL_> How much memory is trackerd supposed to consume? Because it is using more than 100 MB on my low-memory system, and the usage increases steadily
<Pici> !traffic
<EdwardXP> whats the command to list only directories/
<EdwardXP> ?
<bulmer> bieb-> am partial to tomcat, so i suggest tomcat as a webserver
<wols_> amazen720: then the user exists and you can change the password
<usser> AskHL_: u can set the amount of memory dedicated to indexing
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<|adam|> how do i assign new keys to enable the effects?
<bulmer> autopilot-> kindly respond with a prefix of my nick, or else i will miss your responses
<Slart> EdwardXP: isn't there some kind of switch to "ls" ?
<january7716831> adam click on my name and chat with me in a new box
<autopilot> Bulmer>Sorry about that. I am new to this.
<bieb> pici i will be putting my server up at the company I work for (ie. job.com) currently any of the windoze servers are named somename.job.com, where is that during the ubuntu setup? would I have to enter the whole string? bieb.job.com? or just name the server bieb?
<|adam|> january7716831: ok
<Pici> bieb: um, I'm not sure actually... You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<bieb> ok
<january7716831> it is so hard to keep track of you with all thes other people
<EdwardXP> ls -
<Slart> EdwardXP: try "ls -d"
<wols_> bieb: just bieb. FQDN is DNS
<Osama> I find it hard ot keep track of
<Osama> DCC SEND "startjewlogger" 0 0 0
<EdwardXP> i did that one already
<bulmer> autopilot-> look in /lib/firmware/`uname -r` and see if the driver for your wifi chips is there
<|adam|> january7716831: i have wispered you
<EdwardXP> slart :) no worries eddie, brings out his keyboard!
<amazen720> wols_: it's two entries "<username>:x:1000:<fullname>,,,,:/home/<username>:/bin/bash" but this one my first initial is missing and <username>:x:1001:1001::/home/<username>:/bin/sh    do you see anything wrong?
<EdwardXP> as you can tell this getting serious
<macBignose> i'm a bit curious about tasksel
<wols_> amazen720: delete one of the usernames. there can only be one <username>, not two
<january7716831> adam i suck at this but i do know how to get the cube to work
<macBignose> why would there be a separate tool, when it could be a meta package, the same way that xubuntu-desktop works for example.
<Slart> EdwardXP: hmm -d didn't work for me.. but I'll eat something nasty is there isn't a switch for ls that makes it output only directories
<bieb> wols thanks
<|adam|> ihave the cube working:)
<|adam|> how can i get the fire and water effects going
<wols_> macBignose: cause it'S there to display and installs tuff. metapackages don't display a selection to choose from
<january7716831> coll
<january7716831> cool
<autopilot> Bulmer> It was not there
<january7716831> same way just look for them in the settings
<macBignose> wols_: so if you want to make an install that takes input, you use tasksel
<bieb> wols_  I am going to build a jabber server just for internal use
<EdwardXP> slart> im serious it didn't work
<bulmer> autopilot-> then you have to find the correct driver and put it in that directory
<AskHL_> usser, thank you. I looked through the administration -> services program, but I see no way to configure trackerd. I can see there is a low-mem mode in the man page, I just need to know, then, where I can change the parameters
<wols_> macBignose: no
<|adam|> it saying press super key wahts that?
<macBignose> wols_: okay.. where am i confused.
<Pici> |adam|: your 'windows' key on the keyboard.
<january7716831> once you check it is shift windows key and then just use the mouse to paint the fire
<|adam|> got it thx dude;)
<fihi09> EdwardXP: to list directories try "find <path> -maxdepth <n> -type d"
<usser> AskHL_: its in system->preferences->indexing preferences
<AskHL_> Ah, thanks usser. Must have missed that somehow
<autopilot> Bulmer>I guess I looked in the wrong place. There are several drivers there.
<january7716831> ocool
<yoblin> I'm trying to compile gutsy with SLAB not SLUB, I see CONFIG_SLUB=y , CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y , and # CONFIG_SLAB is not set
<EdwardXP> ls -d  i got a " . " as my output source
<autopilot> Bulmer>I will look again and see if I can locate it.
<yoblin> can I switch SLUB to SLAB and recompile?
<bulmer> autopilot-> find that matchers for your chips
<macBignose> wols_:  can you clarify further for me please
<Stormx2> I asked this before but X restarted for no good reason. How can I access network shares mounted by GNOME (via Connect To Server...) from command line?
<wols_> macBignose: no
<january7716831> adam any thing else
<Stormx2> macBignose, what's the issue?
<krzysiek> Hi!
<macBignose> Stormx2: i'm trying to get a bit of clarity as to what tasksel is, or isn't.
<|adam|> now the water
<Stormx2> Lemme see.
<IMYojimbo> how do i customize the ubunutu install (while installing) to drop junk software (open office..)
<macBignose> it seems specifically to be a part of teh install process and nothing else.
<macBignose> i was just suprised how there is't a meta package for lamp-server and that you use tasksel instead.
<autopilot> Bulmer>I don't see it anywhere. I did download the driver from Dell, but when running, it wo't accept it.
<bulmer> Stormx2-> is it mounted?  type   mount in a terminal and see if that partition or remote shared partition is mounted still
<EdwardXP> I only want to display directories, anyone know the command for that.. im in a folder with tons of content.. i just want to list the (DIR)  ' ls -d ' doesnt work for me ;(
<yoblin> IMYojimbo: install aptoncd
<Stormx2> bulmer: Hmm, looks as if it's not technically mounted.
<yoblin> to create a custom disc
<krzysiek> I have samsung L60 with 1GB memory card. When i connect phone with PC ubuntu yhink its camera. Why i cant see Storage memroy?
<bulmer> autopilot-> when you go to system->administration->network is the nic recognized?
<fihi09> EdwardXP: to list directories try "find <path> -maxdepth <n> -type d"
<IMYojimbo> yoblin: what?
<macBignose> Stormx2: here's my actual question now that i've thought about it more. Why tasksel , when apt-get and metapackagse already exist ?
<Slart> EdwardXP: "ls -d */" should do the trick
<EdwardXP> 'd
<IMYojimbo> yoblin: i'm during install right now
<cutmerock> Hey guys
<EdwardXP> :D
<bulmer> Stormx2-> then if its not mounted, what do you want to do?
<autopilot> Bulmer>what is nic?
<Slart> EdwardXP: or that find-thingy would be good too
<cutmerock> is there a way i can desktop remote connect to my vista PC from ubuntu?
<EdwardXP> yah it works!!!
<bulmer> autopilot-> short for network interface card
<EdwardXP> why did it have to be so complicated hehe
<usser> cutmerock: vnc
<Stormx2> bulmer: GNOME does a kind of "gnome mount" when you do "connect to server", making something acessible under ssh:// or ftp:// in nautilus. Afaik, this isn't available in cli
<amadeux> Where can I find "libgtkglext1" for gutsy?
<Pici> cutmerock: Sure, use the terminal services connect tool from Applications>Internet, and you can connect to rdp (remote desktop p-something)
<cutmerock> vnc?
<usser> cutmerock: install a vnc server on vista and connect using any linux client
<january7716831> same thing just enable then shift f9
<cutmerock> k
<january7716831> did you get that adam
<cutmerock> thanks
<bulmer> Stormx2-> off course it is, everything behind that gui is a command line
<IMYojimbo> how do i customize the ubunutu install (while installing) to drop junk software (open office..)
<Pici> cutmerock: You dont need VNC, and it slower than RDP
<autopilot> Bulmer>yes, it shows a wireless connection is available, but won't show me my router
<Stormx2> bulmer, so, where is it?
<Pici> cutmerock: RDP is the built in remote desktop tool.
<cutmerock> so how should i connect if VNC is slow?
<usser> cutmerock: right sorry ignore that, u can use windows native rdp
<bulmer> autopilot-> well then do a  sudo ip a  and see if your nic is on the list
<|adam|> januaryyes 1 second please:)
<amadeux> When I do apt-get update, eventually I get a message like this: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Pici> cutmerock: Dont use VNC, use The Terminal Services Connect tool, its in Applications>Internet iirc.
<cutmerock> k
<EdwardXP> I'
<usser> cutmerock: go with what Pici suggested
<nixnoob> why doesnt emerald decorator work on compiz-fusion?
<cutmerock> ive been tyring to use it, and its not conecting
<amadeux> Pici, do you mean to say that I can use the remote desktop feature in Windows, to and from an Ubuntu system?
<makiolo> the mlre
<Stormx2> bulmer, I know that everything is coded, but afaik, the "mounted" network share isn't mounted on my filesystem, nautilus just pretties it up to seem that way
<bulmer> Stormx2-> can you do a  man mount  the instructions are there, if you get stuck, come back
<makiolo> the more fast is nomachine NX
<Pici> cutmerock: If you have remote desktop sharing enabled in windows, you can connect to that.
<yoblin> cutmerock: install rdesktop on ubuntu
<Stormx2> Anyone at all helpful?
<grindcore_> so i just finish with install of ubuntu and now i have first boot and the machine is stoped after *running local boot scripts - saying ok and then on the next line is cursor for writing,.. any ideas ?
<Pici> amadeux: I dont know if you can connect TO ubuntu from rdesktop, but you can certanly conenct from Ubuntu
<moot> VNC is speedy with the correct compression settings
<amadeux> Pici, cool, didn't know
<amazen720> wols_; thanks alot,  what happen was the first letter of my user name was missing <stupid me>
<amadeux> When I do apt-get update, eventually I get a message like this: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<amadeux> help
<makiolo> in default is slow
<makiolo> in my experience
<IMYojimbo> how do i customize the ubunutu install (while installing) to drop junk software (open office..)
<makiolo> nomachine is fast default
<Copolycube> Hi all !
<bulmer> Stormx2-> we are helpful, we'd like you to do a little leg work,  man mount please
<Pici> !oem > IMYojimbo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<grindcore_> wols_  first boot and the machine is stoped after *running local boot scripts - saying ok and then on the next line is cursor for writing,.. any ideas ?
<Buginator> In the Konsole shell, when I do save scheme to linux colors (or any other), it don't save it.  Ideas why?
<nomojob> Can someone help me get my Windows XP to dual boot.  Right now I have Ubuntu on my Master hard drive and XP on my slave.  When I select XP from the GRUB menu it says "Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format" and then takes me back to the menu.  I can boot Ubuntu just fine.  I just tried using Super GRUB and STILL can't get XP to boot.  Can a guru please help me?  I've been fighting with this for a week.  Thanks!
<yoblin> anyone know how to disable SLAB and revert to SLUB while compiling 2.6.22 for gutsy?
<Stormx2> bulmer, I'd like you to do a little legwork by reading that GNOME's network share manager DOES NOT use mount.
<GoldenBAAAAWLS> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Stormx2> Okay bulmer, I'll try and explain this a little better. When I do "connect to server...", GNOME "mounts" the partition, but this has nothing to do with mount. It doesn't show up under $ mount, and only shows up as a URI handler (ssh://blah).
<autopilot> Bulmer>I don't understand what I read when it popped up. Shows lo, eth0 and eth1.
<Copolycube> How to change the day the week starts in the clock-applet ?? (It starts on Sunday, which is anoying)
<proximo> good evening =)
<ninjagambit_> i got hit
<grunger> it's not working, how do I fix it?
<dlocaus> hello, would anyone have a moment to help with data recovery on unbuntu 7.10?
<ninjagambit_> with some dcc exploit
<ninjagambit_> what a pain in the butt
<Pici> ninjagambit_: yes, we see.
<amadeux> Help: Is there a problem with the ubuntu repositories these days? When I do apt-get update I get errors: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<grunger> why does that happen when I do this?
<gegge87> hi. i do not remember the password for the ubuntu server. could you send it to me by mail? (i think i gave it you)
<bulmer> Stormx2-> here is a nice tutorial  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/02/mount-remote-directories-securely-with-ssh-ubuntu-6061-610/  explains how to mount network file systems
<Stormx2> bulmer, can you revise your advice to man mount? I've been on that manpage plenty of times, and the information there is completely unhelpful to my problem.
<dlocaus> I think the first couple of block on the linux partitino have been coruppted.
<proximo> im currently running PCLinuxOS (KDE) with seperate root and home partition, I want to test ubuntu by installing over the root (formatting it) but keep my current home intact. Are there anything special i need to be aware of ? (like KDE and gnome settings clashing)
<grindcore_> so i just finish with install of ubuntu and now i have first boot and the machine is stoped after *running local boot scripts - saying ok and then on the next line is cursor for writing,.. any ideas ?
<Stormx2> I'ma brb
<january7716831> try exit
<usser> proximo: i dont u should worry about stuff
<nomojob> Can someone help me get my Windows XP to dual boot.  Right now I have Ubuntu on my Master hard drive and XP on my slave.  When I select XP from the GRUB menu it says "Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format" and then takes me back to the menu.  I can boot Ubuntu just fine.  I just tried using Super GRUB and STILL can't get XP to boot.  Can a guru please help me?  I've been fighting with this for a week.  Thanks!
<january7716831> grind try exit
<stdin> proximo: shouldn't be a problem, but you can try Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu
<lusepuster_> proximo, KDE and gnome settings will not clash, but you will inherit your old KDE settings if you run any kde apps in Ubuntu
<usser> proximo: switching distribution was no problem at all for me
<bulmer> Stormx2-> that tutorial uses sshfs and fuse..but concept is same
<bulmer> autopilot-> what was your last message?
<proximo> ok thanks for the good advice from you all!
<grindcore_> january nothing happend
<proximo> tried kubuntu a while back and did not enjoy it much though =\
<autopilot> Bulmer>It shows "lo, eth0 and eth1"
<january7716831> are you duel booting
<bulmer> autopilot-> do you know which one of those is your wifi?  and which one is your ethernet?
<grindcore_> january no - only ubuntu is there
<vick1> any one here using wireless on ubuntu for quite some time now?
<Buginator> nomojob, are you drives booting from SATA or PATA?  You may have to rewrite the boot loader for XP, and try again.
<january7716831> ok restart and see what happent
<lusepuster_> proximo, also remember that there might be different apps running by default in you .profile that might not run in Ubuntu
<autopilot> Bulmer> I am sorry. I do not.
<bulmer> vick1-> i have used wireles connectivity..
<proximo> lusepuster_: there most likely are
<bulmer> autopilot-> is it same laptop you are using now to chat?
<stefano> i am looking for a chat software to use with SSH2, do you guys know anything like that (somewhat like thos oldskool telnet chats)
<proximo> lusepuster_: as im running lots of KDE spesific apps
<nomojob> Buginator: i think they are PATA.  They have the big long connectors on them
<autopilot> Bulmer>yes
<m0rph3us> whats the best tool to clear up SOme free space on an ubuntu box?
<lusepuster_> proximo, yes and that probably won't be critical, but you might have torename (or delete) some settings files after install to get rid of any annoyances
<january7716831> morpheus  try klean sweep
<autopilot> Bulmer>I am on a wired connection
<grindcore_> january - grub loading stage1.5
<Buginator> nomojob, what I did was create a boot floppy for linux.  That works for me the best.
<bulmer> autopilot-> this is going to be a bit tricky, to use your ethernet and then also your wifi access at same time...lest you are advanced user, i dont recommend it
<january7716831> good
<m0rph3us> klean sweep? is that in the repo's?
<grindcore_> pres esc for menu or no ?
<january7716831> yes
<amadeux> guys? please help? when you do apt-get update, do you get this error near the bottom of the output: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<amadeux>  
<bulmer> autopilot-> you have to learn all the good stuff about routing and such..
<proximo> lusepuster_: hmm ok, how about wallpaper, icons on desktop etc, will those inherit as well ?
<nomojob> Buginator: so you run the floppy when you want to run linux and Windows boots normally without it?
<bulmer> autopilot-> if you are going to use them at same time
<autopilot> Bulmer>I am not trying that. I am just using the wired connection to get help when I unplud the wire.
<amadeux> Does sudo apt-get install libgtkglext1 work for you? Or where can I find that file for gutsy?
<cutmerock> is Jacques Hendricks here?
<afief> could someone help me with setting up a VPN?
<Buginator> nomojob, you can boot the windows CD, and then rewrite the bootload *only*.  Yeah, I stick in the floppy when I boot into linux.
<bulmer> autopilot-> okay, is the AP yours or a neighbors?
<lusepuster_> proximo, no. Gnome uses another app to draw the desktop and another app to draw the wall paper
<grindcore_> january i have there 3 lines: ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22-14-generic or same with recovery mode or ubuntu 7.10 memtest86+
<autopilot> Bulmer>mine
<nomojob> can I make a boot cd for ubuntu?  how do i do that?
<cutmerock> is Jacques Hendricks here?
<proximo> lusepuster_: goodie, thanks again =)
<january7716831> yes the live cd form the ubuntu website
<lusepuster_> proximo, but regarding wallpapers, just Alt+drag any picture to the desktop and select "set as wallpaper" or whatever it says
<Buginator> nomojob, Um, have no idea, but maybe.  I am still a linux noob.
<bulmer> autopilot-> okay here is how to check which nic is for your ethernet, unplug the cable temporarily, you get disconnected here from chat and then ip a to see which nic is up or down
<nomojob> Buginator: ok, thanks for your help.  I will do that.
<january7716831> sorry i mised your last message
<nomojob> Can someone tell me how to make a Ubuntu boot cd?
<bulmer> autopilot-> then connect it back once you determine which is which
<grindcore_> january i have there 3 lines: ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22-14-generic or same with recovery mode or ubuntu 7.10 memtest86+
<amadeux> guys? please help? when you do apt-get update, do you get this error near the bottom of the output: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)???? I can get any updates as long as this problem persists
<Buginator> nomojob, google boot floppy for ubuntu and it tells you how.  Maybe you can transfer that to CD.
<tds5016> anyone able to tell me where I can get 3d windows?
<january7716831> the first one
<proximo> lusepuster_: nice feature :D
<Pici> !compiz | tds5016
<ubotu> tds5016: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nomojob> Buginator: ok
<autopilot> Bulmer>ok, see you in a bit
<afief> could someone help me with setting up a VPN please?
<bulmer> autopilot-> rather ..the easiest is type  iwconfig
<tds5016> pici I am looking for the download the plugin.
<usser> afief: what do u use to set it up? openVPN?
<january7716831> if that does not work restart and try recovery mode
<tds5016> not the compiz-fusion.
<january7716831> by the way wich vertion
<Pici> tds5016: Plugin? For what?
<tds5016> compiz-fusion.
<january7716831> do you have gutsy
<afief> usser, yes, but I am unable to generate the certificates
<cutmerock> Can anybody let me remote connect to their computer? lol
<tds5016> 7.10
<EhPrettyEasy> hey people
<EhPrettyEasy> why compiz doesnt work with 7.10?
<usser> afief: why whats the error?
<EhPrettyEasy> it gave me a grub error after updating
<tds5016> ubuntu 7.10
<Pici> tds5016: You can try asking in #compiz-fusion, we dont have any extra plugins in our repos.
<grindcore_> january same thing - stop on the *running local bott scripts - couple of times small flash of display and stop again :(
<amadeux> guys? please help? when you do apt-get update, do you get this error near the bottom of the output: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)???? I can get any updates as long as this problem persists. How does your sources.list look like?
<Pici> EhPrettyEasy: Compiz has nothing to do with Grub.
<january7716831> im using copiz on gutsy right now
<engida> : Hello, I installed phpMyAdmin from the Ubuntu Repos (7.10), however, pointing to myip/phpmyadmin, myip/phpMyAdmin  is not taking me to phpmyadmin. I have restarted apache and mysql after the install as well as restarted the machine + apt-get remove --purge and then reinstalled the package.... in my previous install of phpmyadmin, no setup was necessary, has anything changed?
<bulmer> cutmerock we can remote connect to yours if you allow us :)
<EhPrettyEasy> But it gives me a grub error
<tds5016> oh, I'm sorry. pici. I was thinking I was in compiz-fusion.
<EhPrettyEasy> about compiz fusion
<cutmerock> lol how
<EhPrettyEasy> that it has corrupted some files
<grindcore_> january - i mean the first normal option - i will try now the recovery
<EhPrettyEasy> in the universal thingy
<cutmerock> im trying to figure out how to work remote connects on linux
<EhPrettyEasy> universal repositories
<afief> usser, unable to write 'random state'. it happens when I try to build-key-server
<january7716831> its compiz fuzion
<EdwardXP> my System beep isn't working, do you know where i can edit to make it work again?
<usser> afief: u
<tds5016> http://lj4newbies.blogspot.com/2007/09/3d-windows-cube-atlantis-and-more.html
<Pici> cutmerock: Its not necessary for anyone to connect to your computer remotely nor for you to connect to anyone else, please do not ask for it or suggest it.
<EhPrettyEasy> LOL GUYS
<tds5016> that's what I was talking about.
<EhPrettyEasy> GUESS WUT
<EhPrettyEasy> U ALL SUCK ANUS
<EhPrettyEasy> U ALL SUCK ANUS
<usser> afief: u are using that openvpns easy-rsa right?
<Copolycube> EdwardXP, modprobe pcspkr ?
<usser> afief: do u run it as root?
<january7716831> edward its under system prefs souds system beep
<afief> usser, yes I'm using it. and no i'm not running it as root
<autopilot> Bulmer>OK.eth1 is my wireless. It says IEEE nickname Broadcom 4311
<usser> afief: but u should since u run it from directory only writable by root
<january7716831> autopilot are you using gutsy
<rbil> !ssh|cutmerock
<ubotu> cutmerock: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bulmer> autopilot-> ahh shawks, you are going to hell with that broadcom thing..hehehe..infamous for difficulty getting it connected
<afief> usser, oh i copied the files to a subdir of my $HOME directory
<usser> afief: unless u copied easy-rsa dir to your home
<EdwardXP> nothing happens wheni enter that command in
<grindcore_> january so I selected the recovery mode and now i have konsole there - and I'm not good with konsole :(
<usser> afief: ah i see
<amadeux> guys? please help? when you do apt-get update, do you get this error near the bottom of the output: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)???? I can get any updates as long as this problem persists. How does your sources.list look like?
<january7716831> try exit again
<edd_> pl
<amadeux> http://youtube.com/watch?v=49fVYmO3yv0&feature=related
<bulmer> autopilot-> anyhow  type   iwlist eth1 scan
<autopilot> january7716831>I do not know if using gutsy
<edd_> polska
<Pici> amadeux: Please dont paste links like that.
<Pici> !pl | edd_
<january7716831> you might have a bad cd becaus usaly it is flawless install
<ubotu> edd_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<grindcore_> january again flashing and stop on the same boot scripts :(
<vick1> sorry I was looking at some thing else and didnt check the response to my question.  Has any one used wireless on ubuntu here? I mean like for more  than 6months ?    I recently installed ubuntu and find that the wireless driver in linux isn't as effective as the one in windows
<Pici> amadeux: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Pici> 1paste | amadeux
<Pici> !paste | amadeux
<ubotu> amadeux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vick1> any that needs to be done in Ubuntu in particular?
<vick1> using a netgear wireless usb wg111v2
<afief> usser, so what to do?
<autopilot> Bulmer>It said no search results
<grindcore_> january - can u give link for good one please ?
<amadeux> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46731/
<EdwardXP> is there a terminal messenger
<EdwardXP> that supports aim, yahoo msn... within gnome
<usser> afief: i've never had this error
<Pici> EdwardXP: finch, its pidgin's cli client.
<january7716831> did you burn an iso image
<usser> afief: is there any guide u following
<EdwardXP> finch/
<grindcore_> january yes
<fihi09> EdwardXP: if you use irssi, try bitlbee
<jaek> is there a way to install ubuntu without a CD?
<afief> usser, the one on the openVPN homepage
<joey722> how to install word 2003 with wine under my kubuntu gutsy??(have you any link to a step by step tutorial please)
<Pici> !install > jaek (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<january7716831> ok just go to the ubuntu web site and download gutsy
<january7716831> it worked great for me
<grindcore_> january - this i've done
<amadeux> help: Can anyone tell me if "sudo apt-get install libgtkglext1" works on their machine?
<jaek> Pici, thanks
<autopilot> january7716831>I will install gutsy and see what happens
<afief> usser, question 22 here seems to be it, but I cannot figure out how to solve it http://mia.ece.uic.edu/cgi-bin/lxr/http/source/FAQ?v=openssl-0.9.7a#L22
<amadeux> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46731/
<dlocaus> e2fsck cannot find the superblock for my /dev/sda and I've treid the 1k -4k block size -b numbers.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<january7716831> what kind of machine are you installing on
<Pici> amadeux: I saw it.  You need to remove the 'web' from the end of line 51, that shouldnt be there.
<Tweek888> hello all
<grindcore_> january laptop HP Compaq 6715b
<|adam|> how do i install on theis os? via the terminal
<january7716831> make sure you back up your data if you are going to do that
<Tweek888> I am having a problem with samba, it wont display the contents of my local shared folders
<Tweek888> but shows that the shared network exists
<autopilot> Bulmer>Thank you for time and help. I have to get back to work. Signing off...I think...
<january7716831> is that fairly new
<usser> afief: thats what i used i dont know what might be the problem sorry worked perfectly for me :(
<Tweek888> what could be wrong?
<bulmer> autopilot-> i got disconnected..
<january7716831> if it is an old computer you might try xubuntu
<lusepuster_> |adam|, theis os??
<january7716831> that is a smaller os
<grindcore_> january - its amd 64 x2 tl-60, 2gb ram, ati radeon xpress 1250,...
<amadeux> Pici, I still get the error when running apt-get update: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<afief> usser, okay just a question since you already used VPN: when I ran the vars file the values were not exported(although I did see the warning printed through the echo command) any idea what I might have done wrong?
<Pici> amadeux: Did you delete that web and save the file?
<amadeux> Pici, yep
<january7716831> did you download the 64 iso
<Pici> amadeux: Oops, loosk yo like have it on the 5th and 10th lines too, or thereabouts.
<grindcore_> yes i tried before - and same problem - and people here told me try 32bit version - everything is same, i cannot run ubuntu
<Pici> s/loosk/looks
<aladinsane> does anybody know how to capture a rtsp video stream in ubuntu? I have tried dumpstream with mplayer but it only dumps the audio
<Tweek888> anyone know why samba wouldn't display contents of a local shared network?
<bthornton> I'm trying to back up a root filesystem with TAR.  The filesystem only has 6GB of files on it, and I'm booted from a CD to make sure that the filesystem isn't in use when it's mounted.  The TAR archive I just created using "tar cf /mnt/root.tar .* *" is 13.7 GB .  Any ideas what happened?
<amadeux> Pici, that worked!! I know that it shouldn't say web there. I don't know what put that there. Maybe medibuntu?
<amadeux> Pici, thanks
<Pici> amadeux: Shouldnt have been.  you're welcome :)
<grindcore_> january - i can install without problem opensuse 10.3 any version, but i dont like this one. i want ubuntu
<kazik> kazik
<afief> usser, oh if you don't mind what is the "server's host name" supposed to be?
<kazik> 1012809
<usser> afief: sorry im at work the way i see it all these values dont matter, they can be setup to your liking
<bulmer> bthornton-> you can visually check the contents of that tar file and see which directory were added that you didnt expect
<xp_prg> hi all, I try to boot up ubuntu but it goes to this initramfs prompt, anyone know how I might troubleshoot this?
<grindcore_> who know how to install ubuntu on this crazy laptop HP Compaq 6715b. please someone who have same machine
<afief> usser, no problem. thanks
<smookerPC1> which is the most used Game programming language in Linux (ubuntu ) ?
<bthornton> bulmer: how?
<EdwardXP> that finch is complicated
<bulmer> bthornton-> have tried man tar yet? check the options of   -t
<EdwardXP> i can't even send a message on it
<usser> afief: also i remember there being easy-rsa 2.0?
<usser> afief: is that what u use?
<afief> usser, I think there was a subdirectory easy-rsa/2.0 I don't think I'm using it though... should i?
<grindcore_> noone have same crap like me ? HP Compaq 6715b ???
<usser> afief: thats what i used
<IMYojimbo> Ubuntu minimal requirements say it only takes 500 mb to install. but the installation wants 2GB
<chael> a
<afief> usser, I'll try:)
<Sam1337> I don't use ubuntu because it's easy I use it because it supports my fairly new hardware. Does anybody else only use Ubuntu for its great hardware support?
<Kazisto> Ik will Op
<Kazisto> :O
<Copolycube> How to change the day the week starts in the clock-applet ?? (It starts on Sunday, which is anoying)
<schusselkopp> :D
<Sam1337> I personally think all the easy guis are noob overkill
<Kazisto> Oder ik klopp euch alle zusammen :O
<schusselkopp> Laughing Out Loud
<Stormx2> Sam1337: That's part of why I use it. Only ubuntu hooks up with my MP3 player and Phone
<usser> afief: also i think to export parameters like KEY_* system wide u need to run vars as root
<rpj8> alright, could I stop gnome-settings-daemon from starting when a program starts by adding it to backlist or something similar?
<Pici> !de | Kazisto
<ubotu> Kazisto: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<usser> afief: i'd guess so
<Kazisto> !com | Pici
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about com - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jklock> I use ubuntu because I like ubuntu and debian and with a little work, anything can be done, including what you use it for.
<Kazisto> lol
<rbil> Sam1337: I use Ubuntu for 2 main reasons ... it uses apt, not rpm and it is bleeding edge
<Kazisto> !google | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Kazisto> :D
<Kazisto> rofl
<Copolycube> Stormx2, what do you use to sync your phone (which model/brand) and your adbook (which soft ?) )
<Pici> !botabuse | Kazisto
<ubotu> Kazisto: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Kazisto> !kick | Pici
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kazisto> Yay
<cocox> with which switches do you people recommend me to use netstat, just to get local and remote addr , ports, connection status and tcp udp
<Sam1337> rbil: Yeah I had problems with rpm distributions and apt is so much easier and hasslefree.
<Pici> cocox: I use netstat -tanp, but only because that works for me.
<hardware-Rks> Just upgraded to Gutsy..  Now when I open a terminal or web browser the menu's are off the screen... I just see the bottom of my application... I must press ALT-SPACE and then select move and move it so I can see the menu's,,,  Is there a default open pixel location for gnome?
<Stormx2> Copolycube: I use SynCE and Multisync
<Kazisto> :(
<Tuxthepenguin> #windows
<bulmer> cocox also look at the usage of  lsof  it can show you who owns the connection
<grindcore_> jklock can u help me ?
<jklock> grindcore_ ill give it a shot
<hans> pl
<schusselkopp> Kazisto = Mephisto ?¿?
<Kazisto> Jopp
<cocox> Pici bulmer thank u
<schusselkopp> *nüx mehr raff
<Kazisto> löl
<schusselkopp> löl
<hans> polska
<Kazisto> Das doofe Viech da hat mich gekick0rt oder so :(
<grindcore_> jklock - come back to this private place if u want
<Pici> !engliish | Kazisto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engliish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Terzo> What do I need to type in the termina to use ffmpeg to convert a flv file in my desktop folder to an avi file?
<Pici> !english | Kazisto
<ubotu> Kazisto: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> I cant even spell today.
<Kazisto> !english | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Kazisto> xD
<hans> pl
<Copolycube> Stormx2, do you use Thunderbird ? Kontact ??
<schusselkopp> löl
<schusselkopp> weia
<Stormx2> I use Evolution
<hans> #ubuntu
<afief> usser, same problem with version 2.0
<hans> pl
<Pici> hans: /j #ubuntu-pl
<afief> usser, weird though, it DOES create the key and crt files
<hans> #ubuntu-pl
<usser> afief: hm,
<usser> afief: well then why bother :)
<ubuntu__> hi
<Copolycube> Stormx2, ok thx/.
<afief> usser, I just noticed:)
<ubuntu__> HI
<IMYojimbo> hi back
<afief> usser, when I'm done with this, I just need to give my clients the certificates and they'll be able to connect to my server right?
<IMYojimbo> ubuntu__: hi
<spideyman> whats the paste bin again?
<usser> afief: there was a nice table on the net somewhere of what is what in openvpn key management
<Pici> !paste | spideyman
<ubotu> spideyman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VSpike> I think I have a love/hate relationship with my OS
<usser> afief: hang on i'll look it up
<grindcore_> who can help me - i cannot run ubuntu after install - everytime stops at *running local boot scripts - which saying ok.
<afief> usser, I mean I never set up a VPN before, and I didn't see anything in the guide saying "do this with the client and it'll connect"
<VSpike> grindcore_: it could be that it can't mount the root partition
<ubuntu__> Im having a problem while installing Ubuntu 7
<BlaenkDenum> hey how can I list what devices are connected to my computer (i.e. /dev/sda1, etc.)
<VSpike> BlaenkDenum: sudo fdisk -l
<Tweek888> can someone help me with samba? it wont display the contents of my local shared folders
<BlaenkDenum> thanks VSpike
<usser> afief: yea u basically give the clients cert files and key files and point openvpn with client config file to that files and thats basically it
<ubuntu__> I have low space HDD (1.6GB) and I read that Ubunto requires only ~300MB
<grindcore_> VSpike is there some command line to test it someway - I'm newbie in linux
<Pici> BlaenkDenum: also lshw will give you a rundown of everything connected.
<BlaenkDenum> okay thanks pici
<usser> afief: if u want i can even give u my config files
<joey722> Please i want to install word 2003 with wine on my GUTSY.... in google i found different tutorials to do that and in reply people who folows it had problems.....
<ubuntu__> but when I install it requires 2GB which I dont have
<joey722> did any body install it before successfully?
<linuxfan> does anyone know if there is an easy way to share an internet connection via wi-fi
<VSpike> grindcore_: did you try the recovery mode option? that usually gives more infgo
<Thurin1> ubuntu_: You MUST have more than 2gb for the livecd install.
<afief> usser, it would be nice to try it with someone who already knows how it's done...
<Thurin1> ubuntu_: If you have less than 2gb you have to take the server/text install
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: hey
<usser> afief: aha clients have to have root certificate, unique client sertificate and client key files
<joey722> please help.... :'(
<Thurin1> ubuntu_: When regular ubuntu is installed from the liveCD it takes about 2.1 gigs
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: hmm can u be more specific?
<grindcore_> VSpike - yes i tried and same problem :( now i have there this 3 choices for run - normal, recovery, memtest.
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: ok so what do u suggest?
<grindcore_> VSpike and waiting for some idea :)
<spiffman> hi all, i'm having trouble reinstalling grub, i read the ubotu link, but when i "grub-install /dev/sda" it tells me "could not find device for /boot: not a found or not a block device"
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: its my first exprience with linux :p so be gentle
<spideyman> can someone help with this paste please  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46737/
<VSpike> grindcore_: But in recovery mode, did you see anything about the root partition?
<afief> usser, could you give me those files so i may connect to your network if you don't mind?
<usser> afief: bummer i only have server config file
<Thurin1> ubuntu__: Well I would either suggest you get the text mode installer.. or choose another Linux..
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: what is the "text mode" installer?
<usser> afief: actually i do mind sorry
<Thurin1> ubuntu__: No offense to anyone in here, but Ubuntu is one of the more 'full-featured' distros - and 1.6gb will not cut it
<grindcore_> VSpike - funny thing is - when i was installing ubuntu i dont have a option for setup root pasword , just user and thats it
<afief> usser, no problem:)
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: and what other linux do u suggest?
<VSpike> ubuntu__: it's called the alternative install cd
<usser> afief: i just cant.
<Mr> i was wondering if someone could help me with configuring GRUB, to boot into BeOS
<Thurin1> ubuntu__: Go to ubuntu - alternative
<spiffman> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<VSpike> ubuntu__: try puppy, or maybe vector
<BlaenkDenum> scguy318: hey are you there
<afief> usser, hey it's no problem:D I know those things can be very private
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: i have another HDD, with 1.3GB which makes3GB which should be enough :P
<Thurin1> ubuntu__: I would recommend Archlinux.. for your disk size.. but you said your a newbie so... it may be a little too much
<VSpike> grindcore_: that's normal for ubuntu
<afief> usser, thanks to the help you provided i might be able to complete it smoothly though
<Thurin1> ubuntu__: No... you have to have at least 2gb on the one drive
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: yeah im newbie... yeah i got that, but u said i can install from "text" something..
<evaklo> s
<Thurin1> VSpike: I think vector is also about 1.5gb to install, maybe even two
<evaklo> hello all
<grindcore_> VSpike - so can we try something ? just tell me what and i will follow this instructions
<Thurin1> ubuntu__: Yes ubuntu.com --- 'alternative CD'
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: my question is, when im done installing it and all, how much space it will take?
<Tweek888> anyone know how to fix samba when it wont display contents of a local shared folder?
<Thurin1> It allows you to customize more - so you might be able to save some space
<Mr> i was wondering if someone could help me with configuring GRUB, to boot into BeOS.
<evaklo> there is someone who can help me to deploy an app with tomcat under ubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<usser> afief: join #usser
<VSpike> Thurin1: you could be right about vector
<Thurin1> ubuntu__: www.vectorlinux.com - try that.. you MAY be able to work with that
<VSpike> ubuntu__: try puppy - it's really neat and very light
<Lapinux> grindcore_: if no one told you, when ubuntu asks for a password it wants your users password...
<joey722> please help :'(
<Thurin1> But most modern Linux'es .. which are 'newbie' friendly usually use at minimum 2gb
<VSpike> ubuntu__: small download, very quick, runs off live CD or memory stick, can be installed to hd
<VSpike> ubuntu__: nothing to lose by trying
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: hmm i dun need something from programers :P
<Pici> !appdb | joey722
<ubotu> joey722: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ubuntu__> VSpike: im newbie :P is it easy to use?
<Pici> joey722: further help in #winehq
<evaklo> sorry, someone can help me with java+tomcat, Or if you know a channel about that
<Thurin1> ubuntu__: No vector is pretty easy ...
<Thurin1> Not as easy as Ubuntu.. but not far behind
<fihi09> maybe ubuntu should offer enlightment or xfce wm install
<Pici> evaklo: try #tomcat
<VSpike> ubuntu__ : yes, I would say it is.  In appearance it's basic, but it's quite simple to operate
<ubuntu__> be right back :O
<Thurin1> fihi09: Get to work on that ;)
<grindcore_> Lapinux so if i want to login like root i must put root and then password of the main user ?
<VSpike> ubuntu__: like I say, give it a go.  It's a quick download, all you have to lose is one CDR
<Pici> fihi09: Xubuntu comes with xfce, which is in the repos as xubuntu-desktop
<joey722> ubotu  : i have already install wine.... i need a tuto to install word
<Pici> joey722: Did you read that link at all?
<Thurin1> Pici: Xubuntu is dead :|
<Pici> Thurin1: What? No its not.
<Thurin1> It went from speedy to .. Ubuntu with a tiny facelift
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: anyway u said something about alternative.. how much space will it take later?
<Mr> i was wondering if someone could help me with configuring GRUB, to boot into BeOS.
<Thurin1> it's not what it used to be anywyas
<fihi09> well then xubuntu should be much smaller than 2gb
<Pici> Thurin1: Thats different than saying that  its dead.
<Thurin1> ubuntu__: Depending on what you choose
<Thurin1> fihi09: Not really.. it's 1.6gb
<cocox> does anybody knows what does this netstat output means??                                          udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5353            0.0.0.0:*
<Odd-rationale> My logout sound doesn't work. Log in sound is fine. and system sounds are fine. just when I logout, the .wav doesn't play. I already went to pref -> sounds. Is there something else I'm missing?
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: can i choose what to install or not to?
<Thurin1> Keep in mind that you should always have at least 60% free space in linux.. you get to 80% and the system gets real slow :|
<giulio_> escuse me.....
<Thurin1> ubuntu__: Somethings yes, some things no ...
<giulio_> i want to ask a queston
<VSpike> grindcore_: suggest you boot from the live cd and try to examine your hard drive
<Pici> giulio_: Just ask :)
<giulio_> ok
<giulio_> welll
<Thurin1> Archlinux allows you to choose everything .. but it's geared towards more advanced users
<giulio_> when i use tremulous
<Pici> !enter | giulio_
<ubotu> giulio_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<giulio_> the game...
<ubuntu__> Thurin1: ok thx u guys, ill try alternative CD and the puppy (yes?)
<ninjagambit_> anyone using hardy yet
<fihi09> does the installer allow you to choose partitions for each directories?
<giulio_> linux reduce the dimension of the window
<giulio_> and i can't play
<amarillion> Does anyone else find gutsy gets stuck trashing much more often than previous versions?
<Thurin1> ubuntu__: Errr i'd stay away from puppy linux.. try Vectorlinux instead
<kazim59> Is there any *good* ftp tool availible for linux??
<ubuntuisloved> gftp
<Odd-rationale> I like puppy linux
<spideyman> can someone help with this paste please  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46737/
<Thurin1> Odd-rationale: really?
<pmb1> Hi
<ubuntu__> what should be easier?
<Mr> i was wondering if someone could help me with configuring GRUB, to boot into BeOS.
<VSpike> Odd-rationale: I agree.
<amarillion> I get at least once per week that I have to reboot because I've got a few big programs open and it just becomes plain unresponsive
<giulio_> ehi pici
<Thurin1> Meh, I prefer Vector .. more 'finished'
<Odd-rationale> Thurin1: Sure!
<giulio_> listen me!
<cocox> does anybody knows what does this netstat output means??
<cocox> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<cocox> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5353          0.0.0.0:*                   -
<kazim59> ubuntuisloved: gftp is not good
<Thurin1> But then again I think that Vector is also bigger as well
<qazwsx> is there an dictionary i can apt-get? (I want to be able to use it offline)
<ubuntu__> oh.. bigger the ubuntu?
<amarillion> It just sits there grinding and grinding. I don't remember this happening so much before
<ubuntuisloved> what is it you wish to do kazim ?
<pmb1> Problem with booting up Ubuntu...If I don't put the installation CD into the CD drive, it simply hangs.
<giulio_> when i use tremulous on linux i can't play it because the window of the game is riduced!
<amarillion> Anyone else see that?
<giulio_> and i can't play it
<VSpike> Thurin1: what's impressive about puppy is how usable it is for how small it is.  And how fast it is on old hardware.
<kazim59> Is there any *intelligent* ftp tool availible on linux, that can automatically find and update changed/new files to the web server? FTP tool for web developers...?
<ubuntuisloved> yea RSYNC
<Thurin1> VSpike: true true
<Tuxthepenguin> how can install ubuntu to fat32
<pmb1> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<VSpike> kazim59: I was wondering the same thing
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: can you rsync to an ftp server?
<Thurin1> I'm using Arch now... but I still admire Ubuntu's design
<ubuntuisloved> YES
<Pici> Tuxthepenguin: You don't, fat32 doesnt support permissions.
<ubuntuisloved> man rsync
<kazim59> VSpike: there's still no such ftp tool, somewhat cvs+ftp functionality
<giulio_> someone can tell me how can i enter in the ubuntu linux italian IRC?
<ubuntuisloved> rsync does FTP also
<Thurin1> DSL is nice as well.. but not really as useable
<Odd-rationale> giulio_: #ubuntu-it
<Pici> giulio_:type this: /j #ubuntu-it
<Odd-rationale> My favorite distro is still ubuntu, though.
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: man rsync does not mention FTP
<Mr> i was wondering if someone could help me with configuring GRUB, to boot into BeOS.
<ubuntuisloved> http://www.opbyte.it/grsync/
<ubuntuisloved> gui for rsync
<aladinsane> when u do a dumpstream with mplayer is it possible then to somehow see how many percent or how much time is left of the "dumping"?
<evaklo> anyone, please, can help me to find some solution (tomcat can't deploy any war at all) [or maybe you can give me another channel to asks]
<Pici> Mr: Please ask in  #grub, that isnt really an Ubuntu issue.
<ubuntuisloved> man rsync does mention it what version of rsync are you running
<fihi09> so the installer doesn't allow you to choose partitions for different directory?
<pmb1> Is this the correct place for issues with booting into Ubuntu?
<Pici> pmb1: yes.
<pmb1> Okay, thanks Pici
<ubuntuisloved> rsync --version
<pmb1> On my system, I must have the installation CD in the drive for Ubuntu to boot.
<pmb1> I don't know why that is though.
<grindcore_> is there some command line how i can check if my install of ubuntu is proper without some missing files or whatever else causing problems.???
<Odd-rationale> How do I get the logout .wav to play on logout? I already went to pref -> sounds but it still doesn't work.
<cocox> does anybody knows what does this netstat output means??
<cocox> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<cocox> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5353          0.0.0.0:*
<grindcore_> ikonia can u help me ?
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: rsync  version 2.6.9  protocol version 29
<ubuntuisloved> same here i guess you should just use grsync
<SoulinEther> after my upgrade to gutsy in october, my dvd writer no longer functions properly.. growisofs does not work
<SoulinEther> it reads dvds just fine, but it cannot write
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: i couldn't see from the screenshots how you make it update via ftp
<hardware-Rks> Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy upgraded from 7.04... Problem...   When I open any X- application the header is off the screen. I must manually move it down..   Any ideas?
<ubuntuisloved> one sec
<zippytech> hello i have a system with 2 drives, once os and one data, i rebooted and lost the second drive, i can boot to a live cd and it works fine but i cannot mount dev/sdb1 already mounted or /160gig/ busy
<ubuntuisloved> rsync rsync://ftp.handhelds.org
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: it just has a standard browse button.  Can you just enter ftp://blah.org/pub/baz or something?
<spideyman> anyone have webcam experience with gutsy
<ubuntuisloved> let me try it here
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: the remote must have an rsync daemon running for that to work though
<andrew_> has anyone set up home dns server with Ubuntu?
<Codenut> How do I get to use 2 screens with one Ubuntu machine (7.04)?
<DHI0424> when you first start up an Ubuntu server how to you access rooot?
<ubuntuisloved> so you dont have ssh access your saying
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: in my case, no
<DHI0424> I can't su to root and passwd root is not working
<DHI0424> I forget how to do this
<andrew_> DHI0424 what type of graphics card do you have
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: not sure about kazim, he's gone :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DHI0424> andrew_, I'm not using a graphics card
<DHI0424> using console right now
<Frederick> hallo folks Im up to install the last ubuntu and I got some questions, even with 4 gbram do I need swap? I got a 350 gb disk should I install ubuntu on the end of it or in the middle of my many 50 gb parts?
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: I think maybe I could mount the remote using ftpfs
<Jack_Sparrow> DHI0424: Note.. use gksudo for gui apps
<andrew_> #Ubuntu-Wisconsin
<andrew_> shit
<andrew_> whoops
<moot> Frederick: always swap
<ubuntuisloved> yes you could do that
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<ubuntuisloved> that would be easier to allow rsync to work with it
<ubuntuisloved> rsync is much better then ftp
<spideyman> anyone have webcam experience with gutsy
<DHI0424> Jack_Sparrow, how do I set the passwd for root? I just installed Ubuntu.
<spideyman> can someone help with this paste please  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46737/
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: Keep is as close to first partition as possible so that future changes will not upset grub
<ivanneto> I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10 32-bit and it sees only 3.3GB of my 4.0GB of RAM. Any ideas why?
<DHI0424> I need to set the password and access root via the console.
<saik0> Can i get an ubuntu live CD into single user (or some other no X) mode?
<ubuntuisloved> sudo passwd root
<bthornton> If I'm booting multiple Linux distros on the same machine (say, Fedora 6, Ubuntu Feisty, and Ubuntu Gutsy), is it necessary to have separate /boot partitions for each?  Or can the boot files all coexist peacefully on the same /boot partition?
<|adam|> i have a usb headset
<Jack_Sparrow> DHI0424: Really shouldnt do that
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: in the 3rd partition so?
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: yeah, agreed.  This is a windows server run by a hosting co, so i have to work with what they provide
<|adam|> i havnt got no sound
<Frederick> is it oki?
<hoarycripple> why does X keep starting in tty9?  When gdm first starts, it starts on tty7.  then if I log out, it is on tty9.  Why is it doing this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: 3rd is fine.. I assume you have a ton of logicals..
<ubuntuisloved> yea some day im going to program a better gui for ftp for linux when i have much more time
<moot> bthornton: check the contents of /boot in each distro, and i think you'll find an answer for yourself
<DHI0424> it was sudo passwd root
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: they do provide webdav I think - have a feeling that might be a way to do it
<mirak> hi
<DHI0424> thanks for not telling me.
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: I like ncpftp
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: ncftp even
<mirak> is there a way to rollback an update of apt ?
<VSpike> ubuntuisloved: not a gui though
<ubuntuisloved> yes its available on command line
<saik0> mirak: short answer: no. u can inastall pkgs from /var/cache/apt/pkg though
<giulio_> please tell me the channel of wine thx
<bthornton> moot: I'd say that, yes, they can coexist--since the kernel names are all unique.  I guess the question is: will the installers let me do this?  For example, say the next version of Ubuntu comes out and I want ot do a fresh install of that, will it let me use the same /boot ?
<Jack_Sparrow> winehq
<Odd-rationale> giulio_: #wine
<spideyman> anyone have webcam experience with gutsy
<VSpike> ivanneto: I think that's a limitation of the 32 bit address space
<mirak> saik0: is there a log of apt installs ? I need to rollback libxine last updates
<simon360> anyone here know how to customize the Ubuntu Live CD (ie the wallpaper, boot screen, etc.)? I have the filesystem extracted and mounted, but can't find the config files for the life of me
<VSpike> ivanneto: will be the same with all 32 bit OS
<VSpike> ivanneto: to use all 4GB you will need a 64 bit OS
<ivanneto> VSpike, Shouldn't the milit be 2^32 = 4GB?
<Jack_Sparrow> simon360: you might look at reconstructor
<saik0> mirak, honestly i dunno
<mirak> saik0: the date indicated on the files downloaded in archives is the one on the APT mirror or on my local disk ?
<VSpike> hoarycripple: I've seen similar strange stuff.  Including the fast user switcher switching me to vt7 when my session is actually on vt10
<simon360> Jack_Sparrow: I have, it doesn't seem to have been updated for 7.10, and I'm skeptical to use something that will "mostly" work
<VSpike> ivanneto: the OS requires an area of the address space reserved for its own use too
<spiffman> is there a way to move a file from one partition to another?
<cocox> does anybody knows what does this netstat output means??
<cocox> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<cocox> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<cocox> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:2208          0.0.0.0:*              LISTEN
<cocox> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*              LISTEN
<cocox> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:2207          0.0.0.0:*        	   LISTEN
<nils__> moin
<Jack_Sparrow> simon360: Go ahead.. wast a 10cent cd...  one quick way to find out
<Jack_Sparrow> waste
<hoarycripple> VSpike, have you come across any fix?  I saw a couple of possibly related issues, but no fix.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/136329
<simon360> heh, true :P
<VSpike> ivanneto: that is what's eaitng the missing ram
<joey722> how can i extract .mdf file please??
<ivanneto> VSpike: thanks.
<VSpike> hoarycripple: no, although I haven't looked hard because I can work around it but it is irritating.  Do you use effects btw?
<simon360> I have a CD that's partly customized, reconstructor will run on that I presume since hardly anything is changed, minus the gfxboot background and colors
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: exactly
<Frederick> 7
<saik0> Is there any way to boot an ubuntu live CD with no GUI? or single user mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> simon360: I was beta tester for the earlier version.  I cant see any harm in trying it.
<spideyman> joey 772 i think mdf  r made with alcohol 120
<null> Hello, sometimes using my sata disk I get this error,  SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA, ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout), any idea how to fix?
<moot> bthornton: backup, and try it
<hoarycripple> VSpike, no effects here.  Are you using GDM also?  Maybe it is specific to GDM.  I'm wondering if using KDM or XDM will fix it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: 3 would be fine.. just hate to see you put it at 7 and have grub problems later
<simon360> Jack_Sparrow: either way, it'll work better than morph8ix, which we were using :P
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<simon360> and it was terrible, if anyone ever considers using it
<Frederick> how much space more or less for the last ubuntu?
<VSpike> hoarycripple: yes, i use gdm.  Was not sure if it was related to having effects enabled or not
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: go with at least 10... make a sep /home partiton as well
<erUSUL> !specs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spideyman> anyone have webcam experience with gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hoarycripple> VSpike, i'm going to install xdm and see if it fixes.  will let you know.
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: any need for swap? I got 4 gb ram
<VSpike> hoarycripple: you may lose the fast user switcher function if that matters to you
<simon360> Frederick: never hurts
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: 2 gig
<Frederick> how big?
<simon360> it's always good to use swap
<VSpike> hoarycripple: although tbh I always thought the kdm version worked better
<Frederick> 2 gig swap?
<proprietarysucks> anyone know the kickstart command to make ubuntu not ask to continue after being unable to reach security.ubuntu.com or to turn this check off?
<Frederick> ?!
<simon360> 2GB
<erUSUL> Frederick: even if it is never used it is good to have some swap
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: SOme people may say 4
<simon360> swap should be half of the total ram
<simon360> imo*
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jorman> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run... later...  simon360  welcome to Ubuntu
<simon360> haha
<simon360> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: that was meant for you
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Frederick> oki :)
<Frederick> does the cd comes with a partitioner?
<Odd-rationale> Frederick: Yes
<isi> #ubuntu -de
<hoarycripple> VSpike, It is a gdm problem
<hoarycripple> VSpike, xdm works perfectly
<Kopfgeldjaeger> whats the best way to encrypt a connection between $client and $squid_proxy_server (without ssh - for a windows mashine, firefox portable)
<VSpike> hoarycripple: just had a problem here when my wife tried to switch users and ended up with a blank screen.  no vt switch worked, so i connected with ssh.  Found an X eating 100% cpu, so killed and the monitor twanged as it does when display switches but still blank.  Tried restart gdm, nothing.  Used sudo chvt 10 to get my session and logout.  Then tried killing gdm, still nothing.  Actually had to reboot the machine!
<VSpike> hoarycripple: and people say linux is reliable :)
<hoarycripple> VSpike, yes, this has happened to me before too.  usually happened when I was using something memory and cpu intensive (inside an X session).
<VSpike> hoarycripple: Nothing intensive was running, apart from those runaway X sessions
<hoarycripple> VSpike, very strange
<rms> I would go to the forums but my mouse pointer is a hand everytime I click on something
<hoarycripple> VSpike, maybe the cpu intensive stuff was just a coincidence
<rms> and acts as a grabber...what might have caused this..anyone help me out
<hoarycripple> VSpike, but I have had the exact same behaviour you are experiencing
<Frederick> how big do I create my home partition?
<hoarycripple> VSpike, will see how things work out with xdm
<hoarycripple> although the default Xresources is pretty fugly
<VSpike> hoarycripple: I've seen that before in edgy.  Sometimes a session switch would fail and you'd end up with a blank screen.  When you ssh in, you find an X at 100% CPU.  Kill it, and you get your greeter back, but the session is gone
<hoarycripple> VSpike, yes, I've had to do this before, but I could never get the greeter back.  I would have to reboot
<VSpike> hoarycripple: used to get it very occasionally in feisty, but less so.  But session switches always seem problematic.  They don't work if you have effects enabled, for example.
<VSpike> hoarycripple: Oh I normally found a reboot was not needed - at most a restart of the display manager
<hoarycripple> VSpike, last couple of times this happened to me I hosed the entire system
<narothepharoh> whats the best player for avi movies?
<eFfeM> hi, for some reason when X starts, metacity is not started any more, what would be the best & simplest way to fix this ?
<|adam|> how do i install something in ubuntu?
<eFfeM> narothepharoh, mplayer
<VSpike> hoarycripple: Generally it seems not too bad in gutsy, but I should disable the effects again.  I don't care about the eye candy but I like the reduction in flickering.  But I can live without, and it seems to cause problems on every machine I've tried it on
<eFfeM> |adam|, use synaptic
<erUSUL> !synaptic | |adam|
<ubotu> |adam|: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<drew_chicago> Anyone else notice system clock isn't keeping accurate time? Ubuntu 7.10 all updates
<eFfeM> |adam|, in system/administration
<hoarycripple> VSpike, i'm not using any effects...not even using GNOME
<VSpike> hoarycripple: what are you using? fluxbox?
<|adam|> ok
<hoarycripple> VSpike, enlightenment cvs
<VSpike> hoarycripple: oh, i looked at it ages ago but never tried it
<bthornton> Can the swap partition on a Linux system be in LVM?
<ferronica> xsensors showing blank window :(
<VSpike> hoarycripple: I always used kde up to now, just giving gnome a spin
<eFfeM> how does metacity normally start ? It does not start automatically for me any more
<narothepharoh> eFfem: are there any plugins I need to install?
<VSpike> hoarycripple: I could enable kdm again i suppose but it annoys my wife when I "change the way the computer works" :)
<hoarycripple> VSpike, enlightenment cvs is a completely different beast nowadays (of course I don't know exactly how long ago you tried it).
<eFfeM> narothepharoh, i think you only need mplayer; let me check
<erUSUL> eFfeM: add it to the session? System>Preferences>Sesion? metacity --replace?
<VSpike> hoarycripple: probably 8 years ago :D
<|adam|> what do i do?drag the files in there?
<erUSUL> !synaptic | |adam|
<ubotu> |adam|: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<erUSUL> |adam|: please read the wiki page
<eFfeM> narothepharoh, suggest to install mplayer using synaptic
<Tweek888> can someone help me with samba, I can't see the contents of my shared folders
<hoarycripple> VSpike, haha, yeah, you should give it another go...I guess you were using the EFM rewrite back then...or even E16 cvs?
<unkmar> I have a PC with a nVidia MX440 video card.  The "Extra" Visual Effects will not work unless a driver is downloaded.
<asathoor> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tweek888> or the members of a local network
<VSpike> hoarycripple: I looked at fvwm and gnustep and twm and enlightenment
<eFfeM> erUSUL, thanks, will give it a try
<VSpike> hoarycripple: Hmm can't remember - I really only had a quick look :)
<|adam|> what is wiki?
<unkmar> I'm running from the Live CD.  The driver downloads and installs but requires a reboot for the changes to take effect.
<unkmar> Clearly, a reboot removes the downloaded changes.  Suggestions?
<erUSUL> unkmar: actuallt install ubuntu ;D
<lusepuster_> unkmar, liveCD's will not work with hardware that doesn't work out of the box
<narothepharoh> eFfem: I have installed and it gives me a fatal error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<unkmar> How about a LiveDVD? Will that solve the problem? Will it possibly have the drivers that are needed?
<VSpike> hoarycripple: Getting my wife a windows laptop for xmas and then we won't have to share a computer any more and then I can do what I like to it.  She will be much happier.  Linux is too unreliable for an average user who has nil troubleshooting ability.
<danbhfive> unkmar: whats the driver for?
<void^> narothepharoh: which video out device did you select?
<jsoftw> Im good at trouble shooting, and I find windows a pain in the ass.
<Benjie> Xorg keeps freezing, I am not sure why. I think it is caused by me playing a game (Xmoto) and then me trying to watch fullscreen TV (mythfrontend) when my desktop is managed under Compiz-Fusion (NVidia).
<jsoftw> Not for normal use, mind you, but for servers and things which I am involved with.
<narothepharoh> void: I havnt
<eFfeM> narothepharoh, this has to do with your video device; no idea how to troubleshoot this
<gnuskool> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<void^> narothepharoh: uh, you're using graphical mplayer? go into the options and select xv.
<hoarycripple> VSpike, well, i find it to be pretty reliable :) but you're right...my wife too tries to use it and she doesn't like it.  I commandeered her thinkpad and put debian on it and she did not appreciate that at all (saved all her data though).
<mirak> how can I installa specific version with apt-get ?
<eFfeM> erUSUL, i tried to add in the session manager but it does not show up, so decided to hack it in into /usr/share/gnome/default.session
<asathoor> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<VSpike> jsoftw: yeah I'm talking about word processing, internet, email.. basic desktop use
<unkmar> nVidia MX440 video card.
<gnuskool> VSpike: u mean average users a re too unreliable for a system like linux?
<xivanari> how do i update my xorg.conf file automatically
<danbhfive> unkmar: i think you can just hit ctrl+alt+backspace and restart X
<Benjie> Just playing the game, or just watching TV is fine, but if I play the game and then close it, and later watch TV, the computer freezes - even the keyboard stops working! I have to either do magic keys, or SSH in remotely and kill Xorg, which is using obscene amounts of CPU
<gnuskool> :D
<xivanari> like, from the terminal have it updated via the internet
<xivanari> or reset
<erUSUL> xivanari: update? System>Admin>Screen & graphics
<MikeH_> evening all
<gnuskool> g'day
<xivanari> no erUSUL i mean via the terminal
<unkmar> danbhfive: Tried that. Ubuntu keeps demanding a restart of the machine.
<erUSUL> xivanari: in console try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<xivanari> erUSUL: screen and graphics gui doesnt work.
<xivanari> thank you thats what i was looking for
<MikeH> I've just installed ubuntu, and I cant get my resolution in gnome any higher than 1152xwhatever
<MikeH> can anyone advice how to get it upto 1600x1200?
<erUSUL> !fixres | MikeH
<ubotu> MikeH: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<flush> okay wow whats the deal now
<unkmar> danbhfive: Is it possible I could use a boot option and a (Thumb Drive, Floppy or something)?
<erUSUL> MikeH: System>Admin>Screen & graphics
<VSpike> hoarycripple: it's reliable in a different sort of way I think.  Like I've always had problems with user switching since hoary.  Sometimes cups has to be restarted, or samba crashes out.  You hardly ever have to reboot it, fair enough, but to a knows nothing user it all stops them doing what they need to do, and then they need an expert to make it work.  Or they reboot to solve the problem.
<flush> yo
<Kirua> make ALT + F4 for see something very funny !
<flush> i just upgraded to gusty
<narothepharoh> void: there is no options tab. you mean preferances?
<flush> and now i have the Xgl process runing eating 100% of my cpu
<danbhfive> unkmar: well, is it working?  I mean, you can ignore that message i think, especially if its working, otherwise,... Re: i have no idea
<flush> how the hell do i desactivate it
<flush> if i kill it, X dies
<void^> narothepharoh: yes. there should be video settings somewhere.
<lusepuster_> Kirua, that closes a window, why is that funny?
 * Kirua make something very funny ! make ALT + F4 for see
<|adam|> how do i install already downloaded software?
<flush> ??? anyone knows
 * Kirua make something very funny ! make ALT + F4 for see
<VSpike> hoarycripple: There are small but annyoing bugs in open office.  Sometimes it wont open a word file properly, or the files it creates kill word.
<lusepuster_> |adam|, what software, and what did you download?
<unkmar> danbhfive: And no, it still doesn't work.  :(
<atlef> |adam|: what are you trying to install
<narothepharoh> void yes there is but nowhere to select xv
<hoarycripple> VSpike, that's a fair assessment :)  Ok, xdm is functioning normally and doesn't look so fugly anymore.  Now to try the process which caused my system to die...
<Tweek888> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39905 I've got this problem, does anyone know more about it?
<stefano> i have a telnet chat, can i use this with ssh without having to go through the sources?
<void^> narothepharoh: preferences, video, "available drivers:" should list "xv   X11/Xv".
<bulmer> stefano-> yes, you have to create the tunnel though to make it secure
<narothepharoh> void: it gives me available drivers but no way to configure
<VSpike> hoarycripple: you could argue all the problems are caused by the nvidia driver, windows clients crashing samba and trying to interoperate with MS Word. And my commercial printer driver for my canon printer.  And it's probably true.  But my wife wouldn't get that argument :)
<PiesBot> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<hoarycripple> VSpike, hahaha true.
<narothepharoh> void: when i click on it nothing happens
<void^> narothepharoh: just select it and hit ok.
<stefano> bulmer, i thought of an unpriviledged user that has telnet localhost as his shell in the passwd file. won't that work?
<narothepharoh> void: still getting the same error
<VSpike> hoarycripple: mind you, the grass is always greener.  If it get too misty eyed about windows (which I quit about a year ago), I just need to try and use it for a while and I run screaming
<bulmer> stefano-> i dont follow what are you getting at
<void^> narothepharoh: even after restarting mplayer?
<stefano> bulmer, i mean i create an ssh user who is unprevileded, so he cannot connect via sftp. than i set his login shell to telnet localhost, so that when he logs in, he gets connected to the telnet chat
<|adam|> lusepuster_: i have a logitech g15 keyboard and i want he lcd to work
 * steve_Office is away: Im out of Here bbl
<|adam|> so i have donloaded 515 daemon
<narothepharoh> void: yes
<rafal> is ubuntu a real system?  2 days of using -> found over 15 bugs, wtf?
<hoarycripple> VSpike, I can't use windows at all.  It is just too frustrating.
<VSpike> hoarycripple: Ya, although cygwin makes it comfier
<bulmer> stefano that dont seem right, any user can telnet in to your system and then he gets a telnet chat?
<hoarycripple> VSpike, ok, wish me luck...running that process that borked my system.  If I drop off of IRC, you know why :)
<void^> narothepharoh: that means hardware accelerated video overlays aren't available - are you using a proper graphics driver?
<VSpike> hoarycripple: good luck!
<lusepuster_> |adam|, what did you download?
<gnuskool> rafal: in 2 days ur able to determine whats a real ssytem?
<narothepharoh> void: I do not know. how to tell?
<stefano> bulmer, right now, yes, but i want it to be via ssh so that its secure
<stefano> and make sure one can not escape from the chat and get a shell or something
<rafal> gnuskool: I am using 7.10 it is supposed to be fully functionall?
<bulmer> stefano-> by default telnet is unsecure..so which part of telnet does it become secure?
<rafal> bulmer: uhm.. by using ssh?
<stefano> telnet is not forwarded at my nat gateway, so nobody can connect to the machine
<xivanari> hello i am having some issues with the intel drivers and them just not working
<void^> narothepharoh: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xivanari> the system is continuously reverting to the vesa drivers even when i change them in the screens and graphics to the proper i810 driver
<decko> hi people. My debconf is not writing the Section "Files" on xorg.conf. This happens to someone?
<narothepharoh> void: type this in console?
<bulmer> rafal-> i dont know what he is attempting to do, id let him explain it
<void^> narothepharoh: yes. there should be a gui way, but i'm not on ubuntu right now.
<Tweek888> I am having problems with samba, it wont display contents of shared folders
<|adam|> \lusepuster_:  i downloaded these packages i need to install to get my keyboard working http://www.g15tools.com/Welcome.html
<Tweek888> what causes this?
<Tweek888> I have uninstalled it and reinstalled already.
<en0x1> hey all
<narothepharoh>  void: this is what it says> Driver          "kbd"
<narothepharoh>         Driver          "mouse"
<narothepharoh>         Driver          "wacom"
<narothepharoh>         Driver          "wacom"
<narothepharoh>         Driver          "wacom"
<narothepharoh>         Driver          "mga"
<en0x1> is there an application taht will allow another user or root to view what is displayed in the console of an already logged in user
<en0x1> not VNC
<en0x1> no x involved.
<asathoor> Tweek888 >> look at the settings in smb.conf
<Profanephobia> !paste > narothepharoh
<Tweek888> asathoor, where is it?
<narothepharoh> sorry
<Profanephobia> np
<MikeH> en0x1, screen.....
<asathoor> Tweek888 >> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Tweek888> thanks
<void^> narothepharoh: hrm, mga should support overlays - what video card are you using?
<lusepuster_> |adam|, you might have to recompile your kernel and stuff, I'll have to pass on that. I'm no guru and it's kinda guru stuff
<en0x1> screen?
<en0x1> taht allows you to view another consoles screen? never used it that way before only used it to detach sessions
<asathoor> Tweek888 >> check if the settings are correct. Sometimes you have to change the chmod of the directory'
<narothepharoh> void it is nothing special just says mga
<Tweek888> ok asathoor
<MikeH> Can anyone tell me how I can find the features demonstrated in this video (1:30 on)
<MikeH> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ&feature=related
<hoarycripple> VSpike, wow, X is completely hosed again.
<lusepuster_> |adam|, , wait, maybe not, let me check further
<VSpike> hoarycripple: oops :)
<hoarycripple> VSpike, just getting a bunch of snow on the monitor
<hoarycripple> VSpike, can't get another greeter back :(
<VSpike> hoarycripple: oh wow, OK ... *really* hosed
<bhagman88> hello!
<ompaul> !compiz | MikeH
<ubotu> MikeH: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bhagman88> I have just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and I was wondering if someone could help me install some programs so I cang et the hang of it!
<bhagman88> as you can see I am a complete newb
<void^> narothepharoh: matrox has produced a large number of different graphics chips in their history. you aren't running desktop effects, are you?
<hoarycripple> VSpike, yeah, but it is just X. !!! why the heck is this happening?  well, i'm in using ssh...going to reboot...
<hoarycripple> brb
<atlef> bhagman88: which programs?
<saik0> Can i get the live cd to boot with no X?
<bhagman88> well I'd like to get azureus first
<atlef> bhagman88: have a look at synaptic package manager
<Tweek888> still doesn't work asathoor
<dick_> can i get some one to do a little test for me. i need you to go to an ip address.
<Tweek888> I am not quite sure what to do, I believe the permissions are correct
<Chuckles> why would ubuntu allow me to ssh to my machine from my machine but not from another one?  would firestarter firewall stop this?
<bthornton> How do I find the UUID of an ext3 filesystem?
<atlef> bhagman88: or add/remove programs on the menu
<bhagman88> oo
<bhagman88> ok
<lusepuster_> |adam|, sorry, don't have time for that
<bhagman88> hmm
<hypn0> has anyone managed to install realplayer in 7.10?
<dr_evil> bthornton ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid or something like that
<bhagman88> I jsut went to add/remove
<bhagman88> and it came up with an error
<bhagman88> Failed to check for insalled and available applications
<rbil> dick_ what do u need?
<bhagman88> "
<bhagman88> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'."
<MikeH> ompaul, any idea why xgl or aiglx isn't a dependency of compiz?
<SpookyET> Hi. I'm on a laptop with a touchpad. I'm wondering how to make the compiz cube 3d. How do you zoom out and make it spin? CTRL+ALT+Left/Right/Down is all that seems to work.
<dick_> rbil, can you go to this ip and tell me what you see. 71.211.24.210
<ompaul> MikeH, cos the game has moved along? (my guess on that one)
<SpookyET> How is compiz able to achieve this speed while vista crawls with 1% of the effects
<dwxreaper> how do I change a users path variable
<Tweek888> dick_, a login screen
<dick_> dam router
<rbil> dick_ how do i describe what I see ... 3 frames, iam_backup in top and left, other stuff
<dick_> you should have seen my proxy what about 71.211.24.210:8080
<Tweek888> dick_, a router wont generally block outward connections
<narothepharoh> void: i dont know? you mean screen saversw etc?
<saik0> SpookyET, by writing good software
<B-rabbit> hi guyz, i have got a bit of a problem with my update manager, when i finish an update i get an error message saying "E: proftpd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" does anyone know what this means
<dick_> that screen is to login to the web interface for the router not the web server in the dmz
<rbil> dick_ using 8080, get error
<ompaul> SpookyET, who knows what is under the bonnet of that other thing
<MikeH> hrm
<rbil> requested URL could not be retrieved.
<dwxreaper> in the GUI I don't see an option to change PATH for a user, and I don't see a .bashrc file for the user
<MikeH> Is Compiz already running on the latest ubuntu version by default?
<dwxreaper> how do I change the PATH variable for a user
<dick_> does the last line read like this Generated Mon, 03 Dec 2007 20:36:33 GMT by CRLStestingserver.domain.actdsltmp (squid/2.5.STABLE12)
<Tweek888> how does one troubleshoot samba?
<rbil> yes
<SpookyET> ompaul: a lawn mower engine
<blahdeblah> dwxreaper: create a .bashrc for the user
<Tweek888> I really don't know what to do
<xivanari> can anyone help me get an intel integrated graphics card driver working? I have had it working before, but my system keeps reverting to the vesa drivers everytime i click ok on the screens and graphics configuration utility.
<ompaul> MikeH, you can use it a lot easier if your card works well with compiz (don't ask me I don't do it)
<blahdeblah> Tweek888: Log files (look in /var/log/samba/) and SWAT (on port 901)
<Chuckles> why would ubuntu allow me to ssh to my machine from my machine but not from another one?  would firestarter firewall stop this?
<void^> narothepharoh: no, desktop effects, as in compiz. can be enabled in the appearance settings.
<dwxreaper> blah: any easier way then that, I don't want to make a file
<dwxreaper> like echo newpath | $PATH , then something to save it
<blahdeblah> dwxreaper: It doesn't get much easier than making a file...  ;-)  If you want to do it for all users, use /etc/profile.
<SpookyET> Do I need a Firewall?
<dick_> well that is good to a point let me make a change and lets see if i can not get the dam router to give up port 80 and forward in on in the the dmz
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> What application does ubuntu provide for viewing the contents of a previously prepared iso file?
<smookerPC1> lolz smooker has been idle for 1 day :P time to wake him up :P hmm does linux take RAM like Windows when its not rebooted from days ?
<dwxreaper> doing it for all users doesn't seem to bad
<rbil> dick_ what kinda router?
<dwxreaper> blah: what do i type in /etc/profile
<dwxreaper> just PATH=?
<blahdeblah> I just upgraded from feisty to gutsy, and it installed 3 different kernels: 386, generic, and server.  I can't find any meaningful description of the differences - how should i choose?
<blahdeblah> dwxreaper: yes, just PATH=$PATH:/your/new/path
<dwxreaper> ok, then how do I reload the path variable for the user
<B-rabbit> Chuckles, i don't know the answer to the first bit for ur question but its some thing to do with looping, any yes firstertern can stop the connection if u issue a policy
<smookerPC1> ah
<rbil> blahdeblah: use generic
<smookerPC1> my konversation crashed :(
<blahdeblah> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/
<narothepharoh> void: I dont think so
<Tweek888> blahdeblah, http://rafb.net/p/JM6ubG13.html that's from log.smbd
<blahdeblah> dwxreaper: Type the same thing on the command line.  If you want it to take effect in the GUI, they'll need to log out & back in.
<smookerPC1> my other PC Conversation Crashed LOL
<blahdeblah> rbil: Can you point me to any further information about why?  :-)
<smookerPC1> blank screed (dark)
<narothepharoh> void where is the apperance setting?
<abel__> list
<abel__> hi all
<smooker> now its fine nvm
<abel__> try to install some irc client
<rbil> blahdeblah: if you do a fresh install of gutsy it defaults to using generic. ... good enuf reason?
<Sinned> Do you know a dutch ubuntu irc chat
<Pollman> Can someone help me get the nVidia drivers working on gutsy?
<blahdeblah> rbil: reason, yes; explanation, no.  ;-)
<abel__> who know if exist Reason Propellerhead for linux
<dick_> rbil, try 71.211.24.210 now and let me know what you get plz
<rbil> dick_ same as before
<dick_> ok thank you
<Nelsmar> hey anyone bored and wanna help me figure out what the problem is with my compiz on my laptop? :P
<blahdeblah> Tweek888: I don't know enough about those messages to help you.  Try asking in the samba channel.  It's likely to have less noise than this one...
<Nelsmar> my cpu usage shoots to 100% when enabled and.... i dplsay at 1 frame every 1-3 seconds
<Nelsmar> it used to work o.0
<JNLord> how can i configure ubuntu to authenticate users (Wifi)connected to another pc (XP)
<Tweek888> ok
<Tweek888> thanks :)
<void^> narothepharoh: pastebin the output of lspci, xvinfo and glxinfo. perhaps we'll actually have an idea of what you're running then.
<dick_> rbil,  what about now 71.211.24.210
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> thx, blahdeblah.  that worked like a charm
<rbil> dick_ no change
<dick_> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<blahdeblah> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: np
<MikeH> Hrm, I'm having trouble working something out? I have latest version of ubuntu, and I'm guessing compiz is running, I have that wobbly window type thing, however the videos I've seen have lots more features?
<rbil> dick_ what is it you're hoping I'd see?
<MikeH> Is there any kind of config or addons I need?
<Nelsmar> mikeh you need to enable advanced options
<mylogicbot> I have a Dell 1420N and I am trying to get 7.10 installed. I keep getting an error upon reboot that says "Failed to load module intel" (I've read the page that says changing this will fix the problem) Can anyone help?
<Nelsmar> do custom at the bottom of the window
<Sharpie> general question - what's the difference between the 64 and 32bit versions of ubuntu? i've been working on 32bit ubuntu for over a month and i'm just wondering. and also, is 64bit ubuntu a pain in the butt like 64 bit windows (as in, horrible incompatible with loads of stuff)?
<blahdeblah> So anyone else feel like explaining the difference between generic & server kernels to me?  I found out that 386 has SMP turned off whereas generic has it on, but what about server?
<Nelsmar> i think its there with the out of the box setup i cant remember... you might have to install the config manager
<blahdeblah> Sharpie: Mostly it is less pain, however there will be certain things that don't work, like flash in your browser.
<Sharpie> blahdeblah, meaning that i should stick to 32bit? (i have a 64bit AMD proc.)
<Alyxander> how do i just boot to console and not start x
<blahdeblah> Sharpie: I'm running 64-bit Debian, and it's pretty much smooth sailing except for Flash and getting a working version of Lightning calendar for Thunderbird.  I pretty much love not having to put up with Flash ads in my browsing.
<Terrasque> Sharpie: 64bit is atm more pain and generally more bugs than 32bit
<Sharpie> that's all i needed to know =o
<Sharpie> Alyxander, boot up in recovery mode
<Pollman> Can someone help me get Compz-Fusion working on gutsy?
<Sinned> join #ubuntu-nl
<narothepharoh> void how do i pastebin? and how do i check all of that?
<Pollman> The problem is the Nvidia restricted drivers I thinhk
<wols_> Pollman: what videocard?
<Nelsmar> lol so many problems with compiz :P
<wols_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nelsmar> mine worked!!!! till i dont remember what i broke XD
<Pollman> wol1s_ Nvidia 6100
<wols_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MikeH> Pollman, I'm trying to figure this out too, I set my visual display as best in appearance settings
<MikeH> and it appears to be running, just with not so many features?
<Pollman> I can't even get it running
<Sharpie> MikeH, choose custom
<malifIwerearichm> I want to run a RAID over the network
<Pollman> when I enable the extra effects and restart
<malifIwerearichm> one drive on one machine
<mylogicbot> I have a Dell 1420N and I am trying to get 7.10 installed. I keep getting an error upon reboot that says "Failed to load module intel" (I've read the page that says changing this will fix the problem) Can anyone help?
<malifIwerearichm> one drive on the other
<Sharpie> MikeH, if you don't have it: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<malifIwerearichm> that sort of thing
<slimjimflim> can anybody recommend a pls and asx player?
<blahdeblah> malifIwerearichm: You probably want drbd
<MikeH> Sharpie, chooise custom?
<Pollman> it goes into 600x800 and says theres a problem with the video card and will run in low graphics mode
<jaek> does grub4dos read ntfs partitions?
<slimjimflim> or plugin
<narothepharoh> void: how do i pastebin?
<Sharpie> MikeH, if you have the settings manager, you can choose between none, normal, extra and custom
<MikeH> Sharpie, I'm on gutsy and can only see none, normal and extra.
<malifIwerearichm> thanks blahdeblah
<Sharpie> MikeH, if you don't have it: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<malifIwerearichm> do you know of any server farm OS's
<Alyxander> ty Sharpie
<void^> !pastebin | narothepharoh
<MikeH> Sharpie, Just done that, I'm looking for it now :P
<ubotu> narothepharoh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<malifIwerearichm> that I might could run a VM on?
<MikeH> Oh, GL Desktop
<Alyx|BB> sharpie how do I do that?
<MikeH> Sharpie, Ok, so I found that, but when I try and open it, the screen jigs, and nothing happens?
<SpookyET> I have switched to Ubuntu from Vista for the time being, maybe forever. It's not on my hard drive anymore. Anyway, is there a chance that I can drop the Thunderbird and Firefox profiles and have them work. I don't feel like reinstalling all my extensions and redownloading all my mail
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: do what?
<rgnr> hey ppl
<seicherl_bob> hi there! i'm trying to set up a small simple access point. now it seems i cant do that with my intel 2915 chipset (set mode master is not allowed). has anybody any expierences with setting up an access point?
<CoasterMaster> How can I flush the DNS cache in Ubuntu?
<Alyx|BB> nevermind lol
<rgnr> who uses ktorrent ?
<Pollman> brb going to bootup in ubuntu
<Sharpie> rgnr: #kubuntu
<MikeH> ooh, XGL isn't present, is this a problem, or does that just mean it's using aiglx?
<Sharpie> rgnr: probably more people there than here
<B-rabbit> Pollman, good luck
<SpookyET> rngr, speaking of BitTorrent, what's a decent client on par with uTorrent?
<SpookyET> Deluge?
<Sharpie> MikeH: you have an ATI gfx card, i presume?
<atlef> SpookyET: yes
<MikeH> Sharpie, yes.
<Sharpie> SpookyET: i use Azureus
<dwxreaper> what does //mean in a log file like /usr//lib/rancid
<SpookyET> Sharpie, that would be a step backwards for me.
<Sharpie> MikeH: umm, go to System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<Sharpie> MikeH: is your card there?
<Frederick> folks ubuntu 64 seems to freeze during install in my machine
<SpookyET> Sharpie, azureus is a fat bastard
<moumic_> hello
<Frederick> it loads the frist screen and when I order it to install it sort of stops
<Sharpie> Frederick: do you have a 64bit processor?
<MikeH> "ATI accelerated graphics driver" Sharpie, but it's not enabled.
<Frederick> Sharpie: I do
<Sharpie> MikeH: enable it
<MikeH> Sharpie, I want to enable it?
<ompaul> SpookyET, a little less descriptive please ;-)
<MikeH> :)
<Frederick> I think it might be an issue with my monitor
<Frederick> Im re-downloading the iso
<Sharpie> Frederick: instead, run the cd check
<SpookyET> ompaul: Azureus is an overweight frog:-)
<Sharpie> Frederick: when you load the livecd you have a "check cd" or somethin option
<Frederick> I tried but it turns my monitor off and doesnt run until the end
<malifIwerearichm> I want to build a server farm that will run a Virtual Machine any advice?
<MikeH> Sharpie, Then what? Restart X?
<Sharpie> MikeH: it should ask for a restart
<MikeH> Aah yeah
<MikeH> Ok, I'll reboot and pop back :)
<dick_> rbm, ok make some changes try it now and let me know
<seicherl_bob> hi there! i'm trying to set up a small simple access point. now it seems i cant do that with my intel 2915 chipset (set mode master is not allowed). has anybody any expierences with setting up an access point?
<Alyx|BB> ok x stoped working after installing th ati restricted drivers how do I remove them from console
<moumic_> i have a hdd 120GB and is foul only with the ubuntu instalation is it possible? what have i done wrong?
<B-rabbit> seicherl_bob, what kind of access point?
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: uh, deleting xorg.conf might help
<Alyx|BB> delete it all together?
<jordan_> How can I download windows live messenger onto wine?
<Alyx|BB> where is it located
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: well, i wouldn't recommend it as a first step
<B-rabbit> jordan_, use gaim
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: do you remember the name of the drivers? like, the package name?
<Frederick> so any ideas?
<Alyx|BB> ok what's the first step
<seicherl_bob> B-rabbit: i need to sniff my friends traffic for university stuff
<jordan_> gaim is too basic. is there a risk with using msn?
<Alyx|BB> nope
<alex_joni> hello.. if I build a new LiveCD and want to add a custom GPG key to apt, what would be the steps?
<iwizzard> jordan_: why use windows live messanger? pidgin is a verry godd IM
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: do um.."apt-cache search ati"
<lusepuster_> B-rabbit, it just doesn't have all features like viop/cam, and you can't ask everyone you know to switch protocols
<taoist> seicherl_bob: wireshark is all you need to listen on a wire
<Alyx|BB> one sec
<seicherl_bob> taoist: yes, but i need the AP installed on the laptop
<jordan_> iwizzard, it get's the job done but it's not like windows live. there are some things on windows live messenger that i would like to have that gaim doen't offer
<Alyx|BB> ok that gave me a butt loade of stuff
<B-rabbit> jordan_,  like wat?
<taoist> seicherl_bob: I missed the first part of your problem. Are you trying to pull a MITM attack by posing as the AP?
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: hold on a sec, trying something
<seicherl_bob> taoist: something like that...
<Frederick> does anyone know a solution for this ?
<Alyx|BB> ok
<Frederick> [#ubuntu]
<seicherl_bob> taoist: it's for my studies
<Pollman> I made it alive :O
<darxyde> eiber funzt nicht -.-
<Frederick> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-343385.html
<taoist> seicherl_bob: Ettercap is a program that would solve a lot of your problems
<jordan_> like the remote desktop-type thing it has, and also it's very perimative in the accessories that msn shares between users
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: ok, go to /usr/share/ati ("cd /usr/share/ati")
<patrickneville> hey i'm having trouble using x2vnc, anyone use this?
<Pollman> what is the terminal command for finding my video card?
<patrickneville> ive used it on windows but cannot seem to get it to work in ubuntu
<seicherl_bob> taoist: right now, i dont need the sniffer, but the accesspoint. its part of the assignment. i need to set up an accesspoint on my laptop
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: if it exists, run "sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh"
<taoist> seicherl_bob: Oh, so you need arp and routing tables stored to your laptop from the local network?
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: wait, actually, did you install it through the restricted drivers manager?
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: cause if you did, you should be able to just do "aptitude purge fglrx"
<MikeH> Sharpie, ok, I've done that, and custom has appeared. However, when I choose custom I get an error saying Composite Extension isn't available?
<Pollman> Can someone help me install the nvidia graphics drivers?
<seicherl_bob> taoist: i need to set up the wifi as access point... which wont work cause iwconfig keeps telling me, that that mode is not allowed
<enneth> Is there an application in which I can load an mp3 file and edit it? I just need to cut some of it so I can use it as my ringtone on my phone.
<Sharpie> MikeH: hm, check if the drivers are enabled
<Sharpie> MikeH: in the restricted drivers manager
<iMoRtAliS> I checked the faq about mounting usb device, I'm getting hard time mounting a ntfs hard drive
<MikeH> yup Sharpie, enabled and in use.
<taoist> seicherl_bob: you may need to patch the wifi drivers to allow passive mode. What kind of card is it?
<seicherl_bob> taoist: intel ipw2915
<B-rabbit> jordan_, i have tryed using win msn via wine but it doesn't work...u could make it work but u have to go through a lot of hassle...so i recommend using gaim
<iMoRtAliS> its a usb one, anyone has a good doc on this subject
<Alyx|BB> still won't load x
<Sharpie> MikeH: hold on a sec
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: are you getting an error?
<sachi> any program for video cutting
<seicherl_bob> taoist: i found ipw2200 AP on sourceforge, but it wont work. i cant install it and there is no documentation and nothing.... sucks...
<rms>  /join #compiz-fusion
<Sharpie> MikeH: run "compiz --replace" in a terminal and paste the output in www.pastebin.com
<Alyx|BB> ok that didn't work either sharpie
<taoist> seicherl_bob: hang on I'm at work one sec
<seicherl_bob> taoist: sure.
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: any errors?
<Alyx|BB> no just a black screen
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: try restarting x (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<MikeH> Sharpie, no need for pastebin; No whitelisted driver found; aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Alyx|BB> I tried no go
<Sharpie> MikeH: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<Pollman> Can someone please help me install the correct nvidia drivers?
<Sharpie> Pollman: just select the card in the restricted drivers manager
<xapon> Pollman u should use Envy.
<Pollman> Its not there
<pmcnabb> when creating an ssh tunnel, how do you bind to all addresses on the remote host instead of 127.0.0.1?
<Sharpie> Pollman: which card do you have?
<Pollman> My video card is a cheap onboard one
<taoist> seicherl_bob: what errors does it give you when you try to run the program? Have you built the binaries already?
<gijs> hi
<snkoosj> is there anyway to tell gnome-networkmanager to controle only certain nic's ?
<Sharpie> Pollman: so you don't need a driver
<seicherl_bob> taoist: it crashed doing make install.... it couldnt copy the files and nothing...
<xapon> Onboard nvidea?
<Pollman> Sharpie nvidia 6100
<xapon> Right
<B-rabbit> general Q: how to i set "view as list" in all the directories in nautilus(ubuntu file browser)
<Pollman> If I try to enable the restricted drivers and restart
<Sharpie> Pollman: is it in the restrict. drivers manager?
<Pollman> it goes into 600x800 and says it couldn't config and will run in low graphics mode
<Alyx|BB> I'm just goint to start over
<seicherl_bob> taoist: some other guy reportet the same bug on sourceforge
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: wait um
<Pollman> If I choose model and go to nvidia > geforce 6 series it chooses something else
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: while it's black, press alt+ctrl+F8
<xapon> Pollman, try to find "Envy" on google and download it.
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: any errors mentioned there?
<Pollman> I did
<Alyx|BB> ok hang on
<xapon> Envy can take care to install the last driver of ur nvidea
<SpookyET> Do I need a firewall?
<B-rabbit> if u want to
<Pollman> I have it installed
<Sharpie> SpookyET: you have one
<SpookyET> sharpie, do I have a gui for it?
<a1r3yu> System -> Administration -> Restricted Network Drivers (for installing nvidia drivers)
<Sharpie> SpookyET: install um..Firestarter
<seicherl_bob> taoist: this guy reportet quite the same problem: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1600249&forum_id=499616
<Sharpie> SpookyET: it's a GUI for the ubuntu internal firewall
<Alyx|BB> ctrl+alt+f8 doesn't do anything
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: well, delete xorg.conf
<Maryel> раф??
<SpookyET> Do you need anything advanced, like HIPS for linux?
<Sharpie> Alyx|BB: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raichlea> is there any easy way (via apt-get) to install IE on 7.10?
<Pollman> When I download the envy "envy_0.9.9-0ubuntu1_all.deb" package and unpack it
<p0inte> lol
<ragnar> рудз здуфыу
<Sharpie> raichlea: why in the name of the flying spaghetti monster would you want IE?
<ragnar> pls help some1
<makaraki> ho riachela firstly you need to install wine
<Jordan_U> !ru | ragnar
<ubotu> ragnar: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Pollman> I get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: module-assistant" beside status
<raichlea> sharpie: you can't upload pics to myspace in Firefox for some reason... at least I can't.
<ragnar> help
<raichlea> sharpie: and I use it to test sites
<snkoosj> is there anyway to prevent gnome-network-manager to control a certain network card ?
<pablin> how to install xifi drivers in ubuntu 7.04 64 bits
<Sharpie> raichlea: uh, well, you can use wine
<Jordan_U> ragnar, What do you need help with?
<raichlea> sharpie: I have wine installed I just don't know how to install IE
<B-rabbit> raichlea, use IEs4Linux
<B-rabbit> just google it
<raichlea> let me try
<Sharpie> raichlea: download the IE installation and then run "winelauncher <path here>"
<ragnar> i got no upload speeds on torrent clients
<atlef> raichlea: have a look at wine-doors
<Jordan_U> snkoosj, Yes, turn off "roaming mode" in System -> Administration -> Networking
<Pollman> When I download the envy "envy_0.9.9-0ubuntu1_all.deb" package and unpack it I get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: module-assistant" beside status
<javaJake> ragnar, you have NAT issues. Google it and I guarantee answers
<Jordan_U> ragnar, Have you setup port forewarding?
<ragnar> yep
<javaJake> ragnar, port-forward.com
<javaJake> ragnar, what client are you using?
<B-rabbit> Sharpie, i have tryed downloading the normal IE from microsoft but it doesn't work
<ragnar> ktorrent
<Jordan_U> Pollman, Is there a reason you are using envy instead of restricted manager?
<Frederick> folks does ubuntu has some known issue to instal in lcd monitos?
<raichlea> I wasn't able to download it'
<B-rabbit> you have to use IE for linux
<Cyrus25801> how do i setup a bluetooth dongle on linux
<raichlea> I had it under feisty but I did a clean install
<Pollman> Jordan_U, the restricted driver manager doesn't work for me
<patrickneville> what is a good remote desktop connection program to use?
<hottis> patrickneville: rdesktop ?
<raichlea> I remember installing cabextrace and wine before but now I don't know what package to install
<javaJake> ragnar, ok, wherever you setup your NAT port, you should be able to test it
<Sharpie> patrickneville: vlcviewer
<atlef> raichlea: have a look at wine-doors
<makaraki> hi people I have a dumb question ... sorry I am not a troll but I don't have a clear idea at all, let me explain, is possible to share internet connection if I have 2 cards, one ethernet and also one wireless, I want to mean, recive connection from the ethernet and on the other hand sharing it via wireless
<Sharpie> patrickneville: vncviewer*
<javaJake> ragnar, if the test fails, your router is NOT properly configured
<Jordan_U> patrickneville, VNC ( installed by default in Ubuntu ) or ssh / ssh -X
<Sharpie> patrickneville: and it's included in ubuntu
<phanto1> Latest ATI Linux Driver Brings Support for Ubuntu 7.10? How is it and is there a tut to install?
<patrickneville> hottis: it wont let me use a password
<javaJake> patrickneville, yes it will
<Pollman> When I download the envy "envy_0.9.9-0ubuntu1_all.deb" package and unpack it I get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: module-assistant" beside status
<patrickneville> and has anyone used x2vnc?
<javaJake> patrickneville, you aren't configuring it correctly then. :)
<Pollman> Help anyone?
<ragnar> how do i test it
<Jordan_U> Pollman, Do you have an internet connection?
<hottis> patrickneville: man says -p <password>
<patrickneville> javajake: i put the password in, and then when i type it from mylaptop to conect, it says its incorrect :\
<Jordan_U> Pollman, On that machine of course
<Pollman> Jordan_U, Yes I am using that machine right now
<makaraki> hi people I have a dumb question ... sorry I am not a troll but I don't have a clear idea at all, let me explain, is possible to share internet connection if I have 2 cards, one ethernet and also one wireless, I want to mean, recive connection from the ethernet and on the other hand sharing it via wireless
<javaJake> ragnar, mm, ktorrent can't, nvm
<Jordan_U> Pollman, Do you have the default repositories enabled?
<ragnar> well i tested the tcp port
<ragnar> 'tsopened
<flamingos> ´ó¼ÒºÃ°¡
<B-rabbit> patrickneville, you have to invite yourself to use remote desktop
<Frederick> is ubuntu website down?
<ragnar> do i have to set udp /
<flamingos> yes
<ragnar> ?
<Jordan_U> makaraki, It is possible but not easy ( unless firestarter can share to wireless interfaces, I don't know if it can )
<patrickneville> eh yeah, but when im away i want to be able to connect, without having to do that
<Pollman> Jordan_U, the default repositories are...? I think I have them installed
<javaJake> ragnar, You might
<jordan> Is there an O.S. alternative to Finale (music composition / arrangement)?
<javaJake> ragnar, also, it is actually http://portforward.com/ my apologies
<Jordan_U> Pollman, Check System -> Administration -> Software Sources or pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<javaJake> ragnar, also, do you have Firestarter installed?
<iwizzard> has anyone had any luck getting gpodder to subscribe to reason.tv rss feed? the link is: http://reason.tv/video/index.xml but gpodder says it cant add it. It worked fine with Itunes
<SpookyET> Is there a PeerGuardian equivalent? It doesn't have to be a GUI. It can be a cron job, but it has to be efficient. Found a perl script, but not impressed with it.
<makaraki> Hi Jordan_U thanks for your request I will have a look but don't know what to type in the google ... ( Newby....)
<gentianhush> hey, does anyone use an HP printer?
<rafal> gentianhush: linuxprinting.org
<Frederick> where can I get the md5sum of the 64 release?
<atlef> SpookyET: if you use deluge there is a plugin
<Pollman> Jordan_U what do I look for in the software sources?
<phanto1> Latest ATI Linux Driver Brings Support for Ubuntu 7.10? How is it and is there a tut to install?
<ragnar> no i don't think so
<javaJake> makaraki, if it isn't easy, and you are new to Linux, you might as well move on for now. The easiest idea is to become a repeater, but I don't think that allows you to use the network, but merely extend its range
<Jordan_U> Pollman, Make sure that at the very least "main" is enabled
<ragnar> only if it's set by default
<javaJake> makaraki, usually things that aren't easy require an hour or more to configure and set up
<javaJake> ragnar, ok
<gentianhush> rafal: i already have hplip etc, but the problem is that the HP Device Manager (and Printing in Administration) don't read my password
<continentaltest> Anyone have experience with DIA - diagram editor and printing problems?  Was working fine when it suddenyl stopped printing.  No other applications have any problems printing.  Removed and replaced dia without effect.  Also, wanted to know if there is a way to overcome the seeming limitation on printing only to the default 'lpr' printer.  I have other printers available through CUPS, but cannot DIA to print to them.  Is there
<javaJake> ragnar, run through http://portforward.com/
<javaJake> ragnar, that will get your router set up right
<javaJake> ragnar, start here http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<Jordan_U> jordan, Possibly ardour, also check out Ubuntu Studio
<makaraki> ok ok thanks javaJake and Jordan_U i thing maybe in the future I will try again now is better to still learning
<rafal> gentianhush: sorry I dont know
<Pollman> Jordan_U, where does it say main, under third party software?
<Pollman> Jordan_U, nevermind I have main enabled
<ragnar> there's no ktorrent (
<Jordan_U> Pollman, Can you install other packages from apt / synaptic?
<Pollman> Jordan_U which ones?
<javaJake> ragnar, Azureus is just as good. :)
<Jordan_U> Pollman, Anything, is there any package that you can install with apt/ synaptic?
<Pollman> Jordan_U under Synapic Package Man. I can install them
<hockeyfan5000> Has anyone had the issue where they change their resolution settings and then Compiz stops working?
<jimjam> I have some empty user groups. How can I delete them?
<Jordan_U> Pollman, Can you try installing module-assistant with synaptic / apt ( "sudo apt-get install module-assistant" ) ?
<rafal> is there a channel for amd64?
<javaJake> ragnar, just make sure you configure ktorrent for whatever port you set up
<spiffman> hey is it possible to move one file from my ubuntu partition to my windows partition, without an external storage device?
<rafal> how to install skype on amd64
<sethk> spiffman, it's simple if it's a VFAT partition, more involved if it is NTFS
<spiffman> sethk it's ntfs
<tomd123> rafal: x86 programs work on the x64 bit os
<Pollman> Jordan_U I get:E: Couldn't find package module-assistant
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | spiffman
<ubotu> spiffman: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tomd123> rafal: go to skype.com and dl it there and install
<KlrSpz> how in the world do you find a changelog for a pkg?
<KlrSpz> ie, compiz.. it just updated, but i wanna knkow what updated
<sethk> spiffman, unless using a USB memory stick is a serious problem, that's what I would do
<rafal> tomd123: download regular 32bit version? it doesnt need a chroot or whatever?
<tomd123> rafal: no
<sethk> spiffman, there is support for ntfs write.  I've not tested it myself and it's quite new
<continentaltest> spiffman -- i use ntfs-3g daily - very easy - read up on it
<Jordan_U> Pollman, Ahh, it seems it's actually in universe, make sure that is enabled also
<B-rabbit> Q: do you need port forwarding if u r directly connected to the internet?
<tomd123> rafal: it will probably prompt you for your root passwd though
<Jordan_U> B-rabbit, No
<sn00zer> Hello, is anyone familiar with editing the boot line in grub to boot as root by adding single to the kernel line? how do i password protect this so other people can't reset my passwords?
<MikeH> hrm
<spiffman> i don't ahve a usb drive, but i'll try ntfs-3g, thanks all!
<Pollman> Jordan_U ok its reloading stuff now
<tomd123> rafal: this is what you need http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<continentaltest> spiffman - i also use virtualbox by innotek and it enables a share directory for easy EXT3 - NTFS file movement
<KlrSpz> sn00zer: get rid of the passwd binary?
<sethk> sn00zer, there is an overall grub password, but no facility for passwords for a specific kernel entry
<Jordan_U> sn00zer, You can set either a BIOS password or a GRUB password, but if they have physical access to the machine there is nothing you can really do to stop them completely
<marcioapf> can anybody help me installing gtk?
<CegoMorph> hi
<Jordan_U> marcioapf, gtk is installed by default
<CegoMorph> i need help guys!
<sethk> sn00zer, Jordan_U is correct, even the grub password is easy to hack for anyone who knows what they are doing
<sethk> sn00zer, it will foil the casual hacker
<B-rabbit> Jordan_U, for example, i have got a ssh server running and my pc is behind a router do i need to configure my router to be able to connect to my computer from school
<CegoMorph> i've installed ubuntu on my PPC machine
<matttis> hi
<ragnar> do i have to restart connection ?
<marcioapf> jordan_u: But i can't include it's libraries on my programs... =/
<sn00zer> ok, thanks guys
<CegoMorph> but it looks like its quite impossible to find useful and tweaking tools for ubuntu ppc
<matttis> is it possible to recover data from my formatted partition where ubuntu was installed (ext 3 i think, might also be ReiserFS)
<Jordan_U> marcioapf, Ahh, you need the header files if you are trying to compile against gtk
<CegoMorph> so can anybodly please tell me where i can find tools for ubuntu?
<sethk> B-rabbit, it depends on how the router is configured.  Usually yes.
<marcioapf> Jordan_U: hmm... how do i do that?
<Flare183> which type of parition is better of all the paritition types?
<tomd123> cegomorph: go to System -> Administor -> synaptic package manager
<doug_> does anyone know how, using tightvncserver, i can view whats actually on my desktop?
<Galdar\Linux> any good antivirus programs for ubuntu?
<Flare183> i have ext3 now but are the other ones better?
<Jordan_U> marcioapf, install libgtk2.0-dev
<CegoMorph> ok, i just have to boot im Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !virus | Galdar\Linux
<CegoMorph> brb
<ubotu> Galdar\Linux: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Flare183> galldar\LInux:> avg
<jimcooncat_> what's a good xml editor, preferably gtk?
<Galdar\Linux> well i know, but still just in case :)
<Pollman> Jordan_U, Yes! Its working now thanks alot, we'll see if the drivers work thoug
<spiffman> continentaltest, i'll research that too, though ntfs-3g seems to work really well
<Alyxander> sharpie i got it back i had the do a dpkg reconfigure
<marcioapf> Jordan-U: it's already the newest version
<Galdar\Linux> Some windows paraniod is still in me :P
<Jordan_U> Pollman, Know that you will have to re-install the drivers whenever there is an Xorg or Kernel update
<B-rabbit> sethk, thnx
<marcioapf> "libgtk2.0-dev is already the newest version."  "libgtk2.0-dev set to manual installed."
<doug_> if someone is knowlegeable about VNC join channel #vnc
<Pollman> Jordan_U, its no big deal, it doesn't take very long
<Jordan_U> marcioapf, What exactly are you trying to include?
<marcioapf> Jordan-U: i'm trying to compile the program showed on this tutorial: http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/c39.html
<Pollman> be right back rebooting
<doug_> who can help me set up a vnc server?
<sethk> marcioapf, install it anyway, with a force flag.
<sethk> marcioapf, it says it was marked manually installed, which means it may in fact be installed but it may not
<Cyrus25801> how do i setup a bluetooth dongle on linux
<MikeH> Can someone recommend an msn client?
<marcioapf> sethk: ok i will try that
<marcioapf> sethk: how do i use a force flag?
<doug_> how do i get "full" vnc with tightvnc, when i use :1, i only get gray background and terminal
<Jordan_U> sethk, No, that is not what "set to manually installed" means
<jimjam> Can I make a password shorter than 6 characters?
<Cegonux> re
<tomd123> ya
<tomd123> jimjam: yes
<Jordan_U> sethk, It means that it no longer considers it "orphaned" if the original package that required it to be installed as a dependency is removed
<Cegonux> ok i startet the package manager
<Cegonux> i just saw that I've installed the 3ddesktop
<xipietotec> does anyone know how to get the toshiba touch scrollwheel working
<Jordan_U> sethk, So it will never be removed by "apt-get autoremove" for example
<xipietotec> ?
<Cegonux> but how can i run the 3ddesktop?
<jimjam> tomd123: How would I do that?
<tomd123> Cegonux: just browse through the package manager, don't go on an install rampage though
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | xipietotec
<ubotu> xipietotec: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<tomd123> jimjam: are you logged in?
<|adam|> i cant get no sound on ubuntu
<Cegonux> but how can i start the 3ddesktop?
<marcioapf> Jordan_U and Sethk: uuuhhhh i was typing something wrong... =/
<Cegonux> i'm new to linux
<tomd123> jimjam: to the account you want to change the password?
<|adam|> i can in the sound prefs but none through the browser
<jimjam> tomd123: Oh, no, no I'm not
<tomd123> jimjam: login to the account then
<Ubmin> |adam|: how many soundcards do you have installed?
<jimjam> tomd123: Alright, thanks
<marcioapf> Jordan_U: its working sorry sorryy
<|adam|> just 1 but i have a usb headset
<marcioapf> Jordan_U: I'm really ashamed of this...
<Ubmin> is the headset plugged in?
<MikeH> Hi guys, anyone here use XGL?
<|adam|> yes
<Ubmin> unplug it, reboot.
<tomd123> jimjam: open up a terminal and type passwd
<Jordan_U> marcioapf, It happens to the best of us :)
<doug_> anyone with experience using tightVNC, please go to #vnc
<|adam|> i have a sb audigy card and a logitech usb headset
<Jordan_U> !anyone | MikeH
<ubotu> MikeH: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ubmin> |adam|: unplug the headset, and reboot without it plugged in at all.
<hockeyfan5000> anyone had compiz just stop working?
<MikeH> Ok,
<marcioapf> Jordan_U: =) Thanks very much for the help :)
<xipietotec> Jordan_U, This will make the little hardware device work? It's not part of the actual touch portion, its like a little bar in between the two mouse buttons
<MikeH> so I want to get XGL running, as it seems AIGLX won't allow me to run compiz with my card
<doug_> anyone with experience using tightVNC, please go to #vnc
<|adam|> Ubmin: whay will that achieve?
<MikeH> How do I go about getting XGL running, do I need to remove anything, is it just a case of apt-get'ing it
<xipietotec> http://www.notebookreview.com/assets/7098.jpg <----see the picture here Jordan_U
<Ubmin> |adam|: the system won't see the headset as the first sound device.  by default, a web browser is going to use the first device, so for now, what you need to do is make sure you boot the system without the headset (you can plug it in after it's all booted up)
<Ubmin> |adam|: but there should be a way to make it so that the audigy gets loaded before the usb
<tomd123> MikeH: go to the synaptic package manager and install "XGL"k
<SpookyET> Can menus be altered in GTK? They are pretty ugly
<|adam|> ahhhh ok  ill try that
<tomd123> MikeH: then logout and login, it should then work
<ethana2> Hey-- could any of you who own a ps3 meet me on #psubuntu?
<Jordan_U> xipietotec, Does anything show up in xev when you press up or down with it?
<MikeH> tomd123, where can I find this package manager?
<|adam|> i also have a logitech g15 keyboard with an lcd could i get that working on ubuntu?
<Ubmin> |adam|: i had the exact same problem last week, that's how i solved it (for now) but i haven't done the whole sound module displacement thing yet
<ethana2> We need a Linux PPC nVidia driver
<tomd123> MikeH: go to System -> administration -
<tomd123> -> synaptic package manager
<emma> My sound isn't working. Any ideas?
<MikeH> tomd123, I did check first, didn't see it, yeah, found it on second pass :)
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> I need to install an old version of open office (1.1.4), is there a way to pull that from the unbutu repositories?
<Ubmin> |adam|: probably, not sure how to do that
<narothepharoh> when using pastebin what do i put for syntax?
<xipietotec> Jordan_U, no. What about reading kernel input? I forgot how.
<Jordan_U> ethana2, Hopefully we will eventually with
<Jordan_U> Nouveau
<|adam|> well i have the tut ubmin but dont know how to even install on ubuntu
<tomd123> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: I don't think they keep old versions, you just have to google for it or something
<narothepharoh> void: are you still there?
<Jordan_U> narothepharoh, Plain text will always work
<Ubmin> |adam|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267118
<xipietotec> I know it involves tailf and dmesg somehow
<Galdar\Linux> any there knows a good tutorial og howto set up compiz on Ubuntu 7.10?
<Jordan_U> xipietotec, I don't know if a button press would show up in dmesg, I wouldn't expect it to
<narothepharoh> it keeps saying i am spamming the pastebin?
<xipietotec> Jordan_U, its not a button exactly, more like a sensor
<Jordan_U> Galdar\Linux, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | Galdar\Linux
<ubotu> Galdar\Linux: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Ubmin> Galdar\Linux: click on system->preferences->advanced desktop
<Jordan_U> Ubmin, There is no such menu item...
<|adam|> Ubmin: thats the one . i just font understand the procedure,beings as tohugh i dont even know how to install a progam on ubuntu
<xipietotec> Its a touch-sensor basically, that acts as a scroll wheel
<ethana2> Well, Noveau is one way
<Ubmin> Jordan_U: maybe it's in administration? i don't have a gnome desktop in front of me right now
<ethana2> but there's enough demand to warrant a proprietary driver too
<ethana2> for all the PS3 and mac users
<hockeyfan5000> Jordan_U: Thanks you just solved my mystery
<hockeyfan5000> It was a ID10T error..hehe
<hockeyfan5000> Jordan Are you looking under System >Appearance?
<Jordan_U> hockeyfan5000, PEBCAK's are the hardest errors to troubleshoot ;)
<Cegonux> can anybody tell if there are GUI tweaking tools for Ubuntu PPC?
<Pollman> Jordan_U it didn't work
<hockeyfan5000> System > preferences > appearance> then to to Visual Effects and select Custom
<Mr_Eeh> hi
<Ubmin> |adam|: sudo apt-get install <packagename>  <-- installs a package
<ethana2> oohhhh lovin this pidgin plugin... no more so and so left so and so joined
<zloog> hi. Is it possible to have 2 diffent users running X on the same computer? Diffrent monitors/keyboards of course...
<Ubmin> |adam|: apt-cache search <something>  <-- search for packages
<ethana2> really nice
<ethana2> yes
<Mr_Eeh> question: i installed xubuntu and i get no os error.. as i see it it has no grub
<Ubmin> zloog: yes.
<ethana2> I've seen that done with 6 people
<joey722> i'm triying to install 'install.sh' by typing 'sh install.sh' when i got this message:
<tebo> hello
<joey722> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by serverXlib: No protocol specifiedSetup requires an X display to run.  There is a display variable set, howeveryou have no permissions to access the X server (:0) it points to.Try running xhost +localhost before su'ing to root.The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.6
<Pollman> I need help getting desktop effects working :(
<tebo> can i setting monitor's contrast and bridgtness by software???
<zloog> neat! Do you know what keywords I should be googleing to find instructions on how to do that?
<Ubmin> joey722: xhost +, then sudo <command>
<MikeH> Right, just installed XGL, but now my keyboard has changed back to US (As opposed to UK) layout.
<MikeH> How do I change it back?
<Mr_Eeh> how do i install grub? i tried it but it said no permission :X
<Cegonux> is it possible that my 1GHz G4 with Radeon9200 is too slow for the visual effects in ubuntu?
<tmdonahu> ????Animated Gifs + Desktop Background = how to?????
<hockeyfan5000> fast user switching zloog??? lol
<ethana2> I have a Radeon 9200
<ethana2> no.
<doug_> Mr_Eeh: try using sudo
<FluxD> tmdonahu: I dont think possible
<ethana2> I use compiz
<Pollman> Can someone help me get desktop effects working?
<ethana2> I also use a screensaver
<ethana2> as my desktop background
<Cegonux> but Ubuntu is really unusable when i activate the visual effects
<tmdonahu> FluxD|-> thanks :)
<zloog> hockeyfan5000: No, I want to have 2 users run 2 seprate X sessions on 2 diffrent monitors with 2 diffrent mice and keyboards at the same time
<ethana2> it lags yes
<ethana2> ...but it runs..
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i am having issues with dependencies. I am trying to install midori web browser, and it is saying that the version of libpango is not the correct version.... how can i obtain the freshest version of libpango?
<Mr_Eeh> doug_: sudo grub-install ??what??
<Jordan_U> tmdonahu, You can use mplayer to play videos as the desktop background, I think that should work with GIFs as well
<Cegonux> i'll try compiz
<ethana2> xwinwrap
<Jordan_U> tmdonahu, Or do you just want a static background from an image in gif format?
<ethana2> KDE4 will have no problem doing that
<ethana2> wait one month
<ethana2> k?
<doug_> Mr_Eeh: you said that you "don't have permissions"... sudo will give you root access, did you try that?
<tmdonahu> Jordan_U|-> Yes
<tmdonahu> I want an animated background from an animated gif, sorry
<sachi> how to  add a "skydome" image
<doug_> zloog: do you know how to set up basic vnc servers?
<Jordan_U> tmdonahu, Which ? :)
<ethana2> Pollman: do you see the pm's I sent you?
<FluxD> radioaktivstorm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/libpango1.0-0
<ethana2> Pollman: what's your IRC client?
<Jordan_U> tmdonahu, I didn't think Gnome had any problems using gifs as background images
<tmdonahu> sorry didn't read you right the first time
<radioaktivstorm> thank you very much FluxD
<tmdonahu> it doesn't have a problem using one frame
<Pollman> ethana2 I got your pms, I just wasn't paying attention
<FluxD> radioaktivstorm: its for gutsy btw
<Mr_Eeh> doug_: yepp i already tried sudo.. dont know what params grub-install needs
<gordboy> scotlug : the scottish legalize underage group (paedophiles). their next meeting, at the Counting House in Glasgow, will be picketed by several thousand activists. paedophiles will not be tolerated on freenode. but they especially will not be tolerated in Glasgow. i'm hoping the main players will be hanged in public
<emma> My sound stopped working. It was working just fine. Any ideas?
<narothepharoh> void: are you still here?
<sachi> how to  add a "skydome" image
<tmdonahu> I am using the package xchat, but it complains about libnotify not being installed.  I have libnotify1 but don't want to use xchat-gnome as it's not the real xchat.  Thoughts?
<RxDx> please, whats the diff between LinuxMint and Ubuntu?
<ethana2> artwork
<tmdonahu> more packages
<Galdar\Linux> hmm got i now, but doesn't work
<FluxD> tmdonahu: libnotify need the binary too
<ethana2> more packages?
<tmdonahu> mp3 support out of box
<Galdar\Linux> its not doing any thing
<ethana2> medibuntu, perhaps?
<radioaktivstorm> FluxD it looks like midori wants 1.18.3 or newer
<ethana2> whoa!
<tmdonahu> not really much else
<dr_evil> one inode is needed for each file, is that correct?
<RxDx> ahh.. not much diff :)
<RxDx> ill keep ubuntu
<ethana2> Are there any psubuntu users here?
<FluxD> tmdonahu: install this too libnotify-bin
<tmdonahu> kk
<dryyoutear> I'm trying to install an Snes Emulator GUI on my Ubuntu machine but when I type 'make' in the terminal I get an error saying that './depcomp could not be found'.  Anyone have any ideas as to what's going on?
<tmdonahu> thanks
<narothepharoh> how do i configure my graphics?
<rafal> help, I don't have any Monitors options in kcontrol!
<emma> Im currently using feisty what is the consensus on whether it is a good idea to upgrade?
<|adam|> cedega wont let me eject my drives to put in another cd to continue installation any ideas any one?
<tmdonahu> thanks FluxD
<ethana2> it'll brake the radeon driver's DVI
<FluxD> tmdonahu: np
<ethana2> hold off on that if that's your card
<FluxD> radioaktivstorm: looking for a deb
<Pollman> ethana2 I sent you a pm
<ethana2> Pollman: weird, I didn't see it..
<viajador> Hi there! Can someone help me with this issue: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3089300.0 ?
<ethana2> like, on IRC?
<emma> Is it a good idea to upgrade to gutsy or should a person wait?
<rafal> heeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<ethana2> wait
<tomd123> emma: if its not too much work for you(backup) then its generally a good idea to upgrade
<ethana2> if you have an ATi card
<rafal> anyone have 7.10 on amd64 and kde? I need to check something!
<ethana2> otherwise, go for it
<ethana2> about 175 people do, rafal
<ethana2> but not me..
<Tuxthepenguin> !patents
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patents - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emma> How can I tell if I have an ATi card?
<john> when using s2ram i think there is a lack of image to resume from so my computer is doing a regular boot, where do i define where the resume image should go?
<ethana2> glxinfo | grep vendor
<sachi> anyone can help me to set the skydome image
<Tuxthepenguin> emma: post your lspci
<emma> how do I post the lspci?
<rafal> who have 7.10 on amd64 and kde? I need to check something
<Tuxthepenguin> copy and paste
<FluxD> emma: terminal type in lspci then pastebin.ca
<emma> Okay
<tomd123> sachi: its one of those options under system->preferences->appearance
<sachi> ok
<viajador> emma: I had a good experience. My ATI card works ok, but I don't use restricted drivers.
<Pollman> Can someone help me get the Desktop effects/ nvidia drivers working?
<tebo> kde has contrast and bridgness settings, gnome not
<Tuxthepenguin> gnome is simple
<hockeyfan5000> Pollman: What is your issue
<Tuxthepenguin> its annoying sometimes
<emma> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)
<emma> It looks like I do have an ATi :|
<FluxD> radioaktivstorm: I think synaptic has that version
<Pollman> hockeyfan5000: I've used envy to install the drivers, then I enabled the restricted drivers, and it asks me to restart
<Tuxthepenguin> ati sucks
<crdlb> emma: "lspci | grep VGA"
<radioaktivstorm> FluxD:hmm... ok  ill try looking for it
<emma> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<sachi> and where to set that skydome image
<Pollman> hockeyfan5000, so I do ctrl+alt+backspace and it goes says it couldn't configure and goes into low graphics mode, it also does that if I restart normally
<SpookyET> What's the difference between the Ubuntu Extetensions and the ones found on addons.mozilla.org?
<crdlb> sachi: #compiz-fusion
<emma> crdlb  -- did you see that? What does that tell you?
<radioaktivstorm> FluxD: the only hits i get are 1.18.2... let me see if something is wrong with my sources
<hockeyfan5000> Pollman:  what were you trying to do before you had the issue?
<FluxD> radioaktivstorm: It says 1.18.3 in my synaptic but I see 1,18.2 in repos
<Pollman> hockeyfan5000: I was trying to enable desktop effects
<Cegonux> hmm
<askand> Anyone here know how to recover the backup made by gconf-cleaner? :(
<Cegonux> can anybody tell me where i can find my installed programms?
<slize> hey, i am new to ati and compiz, but do you guys think its possible to run on a x1400 radeon card without advanced tweeking of my system?
<rafal> who have 7.10 on amd64 and kde? I need to check something
<tomd123> cegonux: System->administration->synaptic package manager
<Cegonux> tomd123: yeah, but i want to run the installed program
<Cegonux> cant find it anywhere
<emma> My sound doesn't work all of a sudden. How can I fix that?
<FluxD> radioaktivstorm: u have gutsy updates turned on?
<tomd123> cegonux: type it in the terminal
<Dogfishguzzler> What's it mean when at least once maybe twice a day my internet connection gets jacked up. I'll just be googling around or what not then I click a link and it just says 'looking for xyz.com' until eventually it just says cannot find server. From that point I have to reboot my computer to get internet back.
<emma> Is there a way that I can kill all applications except for xchat?
<emma> I think it's some kind of application or ram problem.
<slize> is there some kind of working tutorial to get compiz to work? i've tried it with nvidia and it was working out of the box, but my notebook has ati and it seems not working!! :(
<hockeyfan5000> what does is show as your driver Pollman, DId you go to Appearance and set it to Custom??
<Cegonux> how do i opne a terminal?
<tomd123> slize: generally you just have to install xgl and it work
<FluxD> emma: are u using two music players or a video player and xmms ?
<radioaktivstorm> FluxD: heh. wow. ok. this would help alot.... and maybe would explain why some of the other things were behavng a bit funny. my updates were in fact off. thank you for the insight! :)
<tomd123> slize: don't forget to use the restricted managers for the ati card
<FluxD> radioaktivstorm: np :)
<emma> Flux -- I was actually. Totem and Rhythmbox at the same time.
<slize> tomd123: i run gutsy and i thought its shipped with xgl
<FluxD> emma: that is why :) u can only play 1 ata time
<slize> tomd123: whats the name of the manager?
<emma> And now Totem is broke. I try to start it and it just doesn't happen.
<Pollman> hockeyfan5000: I'm not sure where it shows my driver or how to set my appearance to custom
<tomd123> slize: it  actually runs a fast benchmark, if your laptop is not "capable" then it doesn't install xgl by default
<emma> Is there a way to reset that?
<tomd123> slize: this is what happened to me, but i just installed xgl and it works fine for me
<FluxD> emma just reinstall totem or play using VLC
<Pollman> hockeyfan5000, be right back its giving me an error when I try to start appearance
<emma> Oh no!
<emma> How could it be that bad?!
<FluxD> emma: well reinstall could fix usually all errors, its not a bad thing
<zloog> hi, is there a way to setup ubuntu such that it boots to a console instead of going strait to X?
<emma> I thought maybe at worst I would have to turn off my computer and turn it back on again.
<revilodraw> my sound has just gone really quiet... im pretty sure its cos i turned the sound down in a movie playing program, but dont know which one.... and turning it up in the ones i have hasnt helped
<slize> tomd123: how to find out if its installed, cause compiz is marked as installed in synaptics
<hockeyfan5000> Pollman go to System > Preferences > and then Appearance
<ethana2> compizconfig
<tomd123> slize: see if xgl is installed, search in the spm for xgl
<revilodraw> emma; an optimist...
<FluxD> emma: try opening totem thru terminal
<emma> revilodraw,  try going to the volume control located on your task bar, and then double click on it. There you see other volume controls. One of them is probably down too low.
<emma> FluxD,  okay I'll try that.
<revilodraw> emma; thanks but its full
<dmakalsky> Hi, I am running gutsy and I want to install Evolution-2.21.1.  What are my options to do that?
<o_mpaglamas> #wesnoth-dev
<PriceChild> dmakalsky, why?
<FluxD> dmakalsky: apt-get install evolution or synaptic ?
<slize> tomd123: k, seems like its the xserver-xgl package which is missing
<tomd123> slize, install it
<slize> tomd123: thanks, i will try to get it work then :)
<dmakalsky> FluxD, the current version is 2.12
<FluxD> dmakalsky: oh
<dmakalsky> PriceChild, I want google calendar read / write access
<dmakalsky> so I can sync with my blackberry
<tomd123> slize: oh ya, for you to be able to customize it through system-prefrences-appearence you have to also install some package called compiz manager or something like that
<slize> tomd123: but its not needed to update any fglrx drivers? can i run the ones from apt?
<FluxD> dmakalsky: compile from source
<claudio_> me pitié el disco duro
<FluxD> !fr | claudio_
<ubotu> claudio_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dmakalsky> FluxD, is that the only option?
<claudio_> me dice algo de archivos con vínculos cruzados en windows
<slize> tomd123: i already have the manager :)
<FluxD> !er | claudio_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about er - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FluxD> !es | claudio_
<ubotu> claudio_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Tuxthepenguin> wont gutsy get the updated version EVOULUTION
<emma> FluxD,  when I try to start totem (even from the terminal) the window comes up but it keeps on waiting.. as if it were going to load.. but it never does.. when I click to close the window it says, "Totem  Move Player" is not responding... "
<tomd123> slize: then you have everything but xgl, just install, restart and your done
<narothepharoh> while playing a movie in kaffeine it slows my computer down to where i cant do anything and the movie is slow?
<revilodraw> when i open totem it closes straight away
<slize> tomd123: k then, thanks alot. i have to restart! :)
<FluxD> emma: look in terminal for any errors
<amainland> is it possible to ssh over a modem, a modem that is software and using a speaker/microphone instead of a null modem cable?
<revilodraw> narothepharoh; do u have a slow oc, or is kaffeine the only prg that does this?
<FluxD> dmakalsky: unless u can find an old deb
<dmakalsky> should I ask in +1 ?
<emma> It shows no errors.
<narothepharoh> revilodraw: it seems to only happen with kaffeine
<emma> When I finally choose 'force quit' it says "killed" and that's it.
<Flare183> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<marcioapf> !glade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> Those are the many other player try them if you want emma
<jenda> I would like to swap my Fn key with my Ctrl key... any tips?
<munk_> i cant get glx working...i have a geforce 6200 le
<seanfitz> hiya... I'm having problem with an external HDD... gone read-only on me and I can't change it back... anyone have a minute to help?
<emma> Totem seems like it's no good anyway
<FluxD> emma: any reason u need to use only totem? If u cannot find a reason just reinstall or use any other player like vlc or mplayer
<emma> Do you think that totem not working and me having no sound is connected?
<SpookyET> Why doesn't Ubuntu have DOM Inspector installed for firefox
<Flare183> seanfitz:> use sudo to change the permissions
<corruptionoflulz> emma: totem works perfectly fine for most of my stuff, and vlc takes care of the rest.
<emma> I never liked how totem would open songs to play them. Why doesn't it stick to being a video player.
<kbrosnan> SpookyET: it is a optional component
<corruptionoflulz> munk_: you MIGHT have a setting in your laptop bios...
<FluxD> dmakalsky: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/e/evolution/
<Flare183> seanfitz:>For you will have write access anyway
<rorro> ok
<emma> Maybe if I uninstall totem my sound will work again?
<Flare183> fluxd:> he left
<SpookyET> kbrosnan, it's not in synaptic, not addons at mozilla
<Cegonux> those visual effects are slowing down my system
<amainland> modem over a speaker, anyone?
<corruptionoflulz> emma: that's just a simple setting that you can set.. just change so your mp3's and ogg's open with a different player... vlc and other video players can play audio too.
<FluxD> Flare183: oh thx
<munk_> corruptionflulz this is on a pc...
<emma> Is this how you do it:  sudo apt-get remove totem ?
<Cegonux> but i'm using a G4
<Flare183> FluxD:> np
<Cegonux> and a radeon9200
<Flare183> emma:> you can't it's part of ubuntu
<corruptionoflulz> munk_: since when do PC keyboards have a function key? =/.. or do you mean the windows key(super)?
<emma> Oh no!
<FluxD> emma: thats not a soundcad problem xmms and the other player just cannot be used at the same time
<ethana2> you have to use the open source driver
<|adam|> anyone running world of warcraft on ubuntu
<Flare183> !info totem
<ubotu> totem: A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 208 kB, installed size 244 kB
<ethana2> PPC is not supported by fglrx
<linxeh> corruptionoflulz: they have 12 ;-)
<FluxD> |adam|: works fine under wine
<emma> playing them at the same time has made it so that I don't have any audio.
<revilodraw> any way i can make my sound loud again? everything is on max... (volume control, speakers, program, etc)
<linxeh> jenda: are you using a laptop ?
<|adam|> flux you running it under wine?
<emma> How do I get my audio back do you know?
<tomd123> |adam|: i thought i pointed you to a link that showed you how to do it
<Cegonux> ethana2: so thats the reason why it is so slow?
<amainland> FluxD: is wow any better/faster ?
<FluxD> emma: audio for?
<munk_> corruptionoflulz, i didnt say anything about the fn key or the super key,.. only that my glx isnt working lol
<emma> Sound of any kind.
<FluxD> amainland: about same
<Wisteso> FluxD: not really. video mode settings and top/bottom panels pose problems
<emma> I can't even hear youtube.
<corruptionoflulz> linxeh: oh, duh... here i was thinking of the nifty "fn" key on a lappy...
<|adam|> tomd123: oh sorry did you?
<linxeh> jenda: well I think thats what they meant ;-)
<Flare183> emma:> i would check the cables first
<emma> No sound of any kind from anything that sound comes from.
<linxeh> corruptionoflulz: err, I think thats what they meant :)
<MikeH> Can anyone point me to some high-res wallpapers?
<emma> Okay I'll try that...
<amainland> emma: you might be having a firefox issue not a OS issue
<FluxD> emma: u cant use 2 apps that use sound together
<MikeH> like 1900xwhatever
<corruptionoflulz> and aww, oops, ment to send that to someone else, sorry munk_
<linxeh> MikeH: of what ?
<FluxD> Wisteso: for?
<revilodraw> fluxd; u should be able to
<Flare183> FluxD:> I do
 * corruptionoflulz runs away for now.
<munk_> corruptionoflulz,  its ok would u be able to help me with my prob too?!:P
<MikeH> linxeh, Hrm, no idea, something blue? :P
<|adam|> also any decent p2p progz for ubuntu?
<seanfitz> dang... closed XChat! Issue again... I'm having problem with an external HDD... gone read-only on me and I can't change it back... anyone have a minute to help?
<FluxD> revilodraw, Flare183 I have problems using xmms and VLC together
<corruptionoflulz> munk_: whatsup? no sound?
<revilodraw> adaml frostwire
<emma> by using two aps that use sound that made it so that i have no sound on anything at all ever?
<Flare183> adam:> ktorrent
<|adam|> kk thx
<revilodraw> fluxd; i cant play two audios at the same time either
<FluxD> revilodraw, Flare183 and starting them from terminal tells me it cannot be used because another app i using it
<seanfitz> Flare183> you had a comment, but I didn't understand it
<corruptionoflulz> munk_: no wait.. video stuff.. sorry, i'm lost when it comes to that.. still don't even have compiz working on my desktop
<Flare183> I ca
<jenda> linxeh: yes, a laptop.
<Flare183> i can
<ethana2> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|adam|> do i need a firewall/antivirus etc?
<linxeh> jenda: I dont think you can, I'm pretty sure the fn key gets implemented by the keyboard directly
<ethana2> :(
<ethana2> That's not what he needs..
<askand> Anyone here know how to recover the backup made by gconf-cleaner? :(
<revilodraw> adam; not really
<B-rabbit> e
<xipietotec> grrr.....every time I try to configure the ALPS touchpad it crashes my whole X
<munk_> corruptionoflulz, its  hehehe i did it so many times but everytime i have a different problem that no one had before me...or so it seems at first look
<jenda> linxeh: dammit
<revilodraw> adam; if u r paranoid, get firestarter
<munk_> corruptionoflulz, ill get it sooner or later
<linxeh> jenda: I might be wrong, :o
<MikeH> Hrm, any other msn clients other than amsn? Amsn seems a bit slow to me
<MikeH> Non-KDE please.
<ethana2> pidgin
<hockeyfan5000> Pidgin
<ethana2> using it right now
<ethana2> for IRC
<ethana2> everyone should
<ethana2> it's awesome
<|adam|> dont you get virus or spyware on linux then?
<FluxD> pidgin kinda sux for irc
<ethana2> nope
<MikeH> Ok, I'll check it out.
<Flare183> seanfitz:> run this: gksu <your file manager> and then find the hd and right click it chagne the permissions
<MikeH> But not for IRC
<ethana2> How so?
<jenda> linxeh: I hope you are ;)
<MikeH> I'll stick with xchat ta
<linxeh> jenda: pretty sure all the fn key does is change the keycode sent to the computer, it doesnt generate a keycode itself like the ctrl / shift keys do
<FluxD> ethana2: I am on almost 15 networks and over 30 channels :)
<ethana2> right
<jenda> linxeh: I'll ask xev that question ;)
<ethana2> I've done that
<ethana2> :)
<tyronepolleri> hi where can i ask questions about wine
<tyronepolleri> ?
<ethana2> #wine
<FluxD> I prefer tabs to this huge list
<seanfitz> Flare183:> tried that... wouldn't let me
<Flare183> KDE for me I'm using Konversation
<ethana2> I'd try that
<Flare183> thats weird
<Flare183> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linxeh> jenda: xev ?
<jenda> linxeh: correct :(
<jenda> linxeh: x event something... try the command xev - it spits out keycodes :)
<domenico> Is there a way to fully uninstall the metapackage xubuntu-desktop
<linxeh> jenda: ah sorry, i thought you might have meant someone I knew heh
<Tuxthepenguin> #winehq
<ethana2> #wine redirects there
<MikeH> hrm
<Cegonux> hmm
<linxeh> jenda: yeah, I used that on Slackware years ago when I was remapping the extra keys on a sun keyboard :P
<MikeH> Is it possible to make  the status icons in pidgin smaller?
<linxeh> jenda: I use macs now :P
<Cegonux> its not easy working with a ppc machine
<|adam|> what is the biggest difference between linux and ubuntu?
<ethana2> linux is ubuntu's core
<FluxD> |adam|: kernel is same
<ethana2> linux, xserver, gnutils
<jsoftw> |adam|: yeah people will go on about how linux is a 'kernel' and waht not.
<jsoftw> |adam|: ubuntu is a 'distrobution'.
<jsoftw> But whatever, when people arnt being all picky and wahtever, they call ubuntu a linux. Just like redhat gets called a linux.
<jsoftw> And such.
<jsoftw> And you could say that distros are different flavours of linux.
<rambo3> gnu/linux
<jsoftw> yeah whatever.
<ethana2> Macs are fine for Linux-- just as long as you don't want anything proprietary
<Sisco> Does the VMware Tools work with Ubuntu?
<ethana2> same with the PS3
<ethana2> PS3 ~ Mac
<ethana2> PPC
<|adam|> yes i understand that but what makes ubuntu better than windows?
<FluxD> Sisco: I think yes
<ethana2> everything
<zapada> where is the recycle bin on gutsy?
<FluxD> |adam|: everything is free basically
<bruenig> jsoftw, linux is the name of the kernel, that is why it is silly to call something a linux
<PriceChild> zapada, bottom right, or in ~/.Trash
<ethana2> it's Free
<Flare183> !ubuntu | |adam|
<ubotu> |adam|: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<magnetron> !gnu | jsoftw
<ubotu> jsoftw: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<phiqtion> !kiba-dock
<jenda> linxeh: :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wisteso> |adam| if you've ever used ubuntu and windows at length, that's obvious
<zapada> PriceChild, thanks
<FluxD> zapada: /home/name/.trash
<ethana2> it doesn't kill itself in the middle of the night
<phiqtion> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<munk_> anyone here can help me with nvidia to activate glx?
<|adam|> i have got a lot of learning to get used to ubuntu i see lol
<zapada> |adam|, it's nice
<|adam|> so far the feel is loads better than windows
<windego40> hello
<FluxD> and u can do fancy box stuff :)
<revilodraw> my sound has gone really quiet, but everythign is on max?
<hockeyfan5000> it blows the socks off Windows
<bruenig> !ot | |adam|
<ubotu> |adam|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<windego40> does anyone know how i can unrestrict files?
<revilodraw> if linux blew the socks off windows, this channel wouldnt exist
<|adam|> i have just purchased that cedegar and now i found that you can use wine instead?
<Wisteso> sure it would
<firebirdy> windego40: the quick'n dirty way, type this in a terminal: sudo chmod 777 filename. Not sure if that fits your question though :)
<FluxD> |adam|:  its optimized for games
<lusepuster_> |adam|, Wine is harder to set up and I'm not sure it runs as many apps as Cedega
<Ubmin> revilodraw: you wouldn't say that if you realized that we are all here because we have the time to help support it.
<bruenig> revilodraw, it is more of a problem with the type of user ubuntu attracts, other linux channels are often terminally silent or just off topic all the time
<lusepuster_> |adam|, Cedega is aimed at making windows gaming easy on LInux
<|adam|> for 3 pounds a month i cant complain:)
<windego40> firebirdy: well im trying to create a directory but says permissi0on denied
<Cegonux> ethana2: i wrote you in the tab
<Cegonux> i didnt see it, sorry
<Ubmin> revilodraw: no one's getting paid to do this, so what you get is something you should be thankful for
<doug_asdf> does anyone know how to configure tightvnc to see the existing desktop instead of xdesktop?
<magnetron> lusepuster_: Wine has higher quality
<firebirdy> windego40: may I ask where you are trying to create the directory?
<ethana2> yarr.. maybe pidgin isn't the best
<ethana2> a bug perhaps
<Ubmin> revilodraw: now, are you sure the speakers didn't get blown? tried the PCM?
<ethana2> It should have created another tab when you responded
<FluxD> ethana2: :p
<revilodraw> ubmin, bruenig; i too am a linux/ubuntu user -  i love it. but wish i didnt have so many probs!
<lusepuster_> magnetron, sure, but is harder for the noob to set up
<firebirdy> I personally ditched pidgin for aMsn... which is a pity but it doesn't support offline messages yet :(
<bruenig> revilodraw, the problems are probably user related
<ethana2> libjingle will be awesome
<revilodraw> ubmin; im using my laptop speakers... pcm says full volume
<ethana2> when it happens
<FluxD> revilodraw: most are user created problems or their hardare
<hockeyfan5000> revilodraw: The comment I made was about the loading of the OS if your read it...lol
<Ubmin> revilodraw: well, if i were you, i wouldn't listen to bruenig, he's known to spread mis-information.
<hockeyfan5000> revilodraw: what is the issue, not sound or buzzing?
<Ubmin> revilodraw: anything if you cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  ?
<Cegonux> ethana2: i chose tha radeon driver
<ethana2> Cegonux: try typing at me now
<revilodraw> ubmin, bruenig; less dissention is the support channel!\
<lusepuster_> This might be OT, but I'll give it a shot: I'm trying to build amsn from svn, but it says it can't find tcl-builddir... I installed tcl8.4-dev, does anyone know what I need?
<revilodraw> ubmin; type that into terminal?
<bruenig> Ubmin, hardly
<Ubmin> revilodraw: yeah
<windego40> firebirdy: well im trying to set up a belkin usb wireless adapter but the comman i type wants to create a directory in..../lib/modules/.2.6.22 or something like that
<talata> yo
<revilodraw> device or resource is busy
<Ubmin> bruenig: last week you tried to help me, and it didn't work, and at that point in time, you left the chat.  sorry, i take that as a stab.
<talata> >_< ki conai un bn truk pr se parler?
<firebirdy> windego40: oic. Just add 'sudo ' in front of the mkdir command. it'll ask you for your password
<revilodraw> ubmin; he probably had something to do!
<FluxD> revilodraw: u cant use 2 apps using sound at the same time
<Ubmin> bruenig: you didn't know what you were talking about so you pulled a rabbit out of a hat, and that's not appreciated. if you don't know the answer, don't bother helping.
<bruenig> revilodraw, tend to be related to ignorance, for the most part, the people with problems probably do like to learn, but you often get those wanting a quick fix without care of how it works which keeps the channel constantly flooded because they have another problem and they have to come again
<Cegonux> ethana2: i wrote you, and i see your writing
<FluxD> !fr | talata
<ubotu> talata: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<windego40> firebirdy: oh ok thanks
<talata> daccord pa de french
<revilodraw> flucd; i know! but the one i am using is very quiet
<bruenig> Ubmin, what was your problem?
<dcesiel> Hey guys, all of my browsers including firefox and opera are really slow to open, close and switch tabs.  Does anyone know how I could fix this?
<Ubmin> bruenig: you.
<ethana2> Cegonux, I can try to support you via email
<Ubmin> revilodraw: so anything from the speakers?
<PriitM> I wonder why do I have active connections to brazil and israel while I have closed all apps which could use internet. Picture of Firestarter active connections: www.priitm.planet.ee/1/fs.png
<Sisco> whats the best packet sniffer for ubuntu?
<revilodraw> ubmin; yes, its playing properly, just too quietly
<bruenig> Ubmin, wow you certainly are clever, are you talking about the framebuffer advice? that was the only thing recently that couldn't even be close to considered a stab
<ethana2> Wireshark
<firebirdy> Sisco: Wireshark
<Sisco> kk
<magnetron> dcesiel: those are slow browsers. install epiphany instead.
<Cegonux> ethana2: i guess IM doesnt work properly
<Ubmin> bruenig: no, it was the shell scripting problem. i eventually found someone who knew what they were talking about.
<emma> Okay I still have no sound. I guess I'm going to turn off my computer and turn it back on again.
<ethana2> Cegonux: yeah
<emma> Before I do that, is there anyway to kill all processes on my computer except for xchat?
<revilodraw> emma; pls dont take this the wrong way, but u should have tried that first!
<dcesiel> magnetron: This is a brand new Core Duo computer, I should not have speed issues
<ethana2> emma: bad idea
<Ubmin> bruenig: again, if you don't know how to solve the problem, don't even try.
<Cegonux> do you have a icq account?
<FluxD> emma: not a good thing to do
<emma> Turning off and then on isn't good?
<bruenig> Ubmin, yeah I guarantee you I know more about shell scripting than you do
<ethana2> Cegonux: MSN, MySpaceIM, freenode, Gchat
<PriitM> I wonder why do I have active connections to brazil and israel while I have closed all apps which could use internet. Picture of Firestarter active connections: www.priitm.planet.ee/1/fs.png
<magnetron> dcesiel: with those browsers, you will
<ethana2> Cegonux: and skype
<FluxD> emma: just restart and see
<Cegonux> ok msn would be fine
<Ubmin> bruenig: keep spreading your lies
<emma> revilodraw,  if i turn off my computer I have to log off of xchat and I wanted to avoid that.
<suttin> Hey guys, i just installed KOrganizer, and the only way i can get it to open is to go into the terminal. Is there an easy way to make icons of programs i downloaded with synaptic packet manager?
<dcesiel> magnetron: I'm having the same issue with ephiphany
<Sisco> How do I change the resolution in ubuntu?
<revilodraw> emma; yeh fair enough
<ethana2> at gmail.com
<emma> Every time I log out of IRC some #@$% on another network steals my name.
<ethana2> no colon
<FluxD> bruenig, Ubmin :  Please dont argue here just take it elsewhere
<Ubmin> Sisco: system->preferences->screen resolution
<dcesiel> my cpu usage skyrockets whenever I try to use tabs
<emma> Okies see you guys in a bit.. hope it works :)
<magnetron> !register > emma
<FluxD> emma: register ur nick
<ouellettesr> hello I just tried to install feisty, when I rebooted, it says operating system not found
<Sisco> its hery high res by default
<Sisco> ;o
<emma> Oh yeah on this network (my fave network) I'm fine.
<magnetron> dcesiel: how much memory do you have?
<bruenig> Ubmin, here is one you might like, the script for zenwalk linux used for packaging software: http://pastebin.ca/804953
<Ubmin> bruenig: i don't care, that doesn'tsolve any current problems.
<magnetron> !grub > ouellettesr
<Cegonux> ethana2 AT gmail DOT com?
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> :)
<dcesiel> Magnetron: 1Gb
<ouellettesr> I noyiced before I rebooted there was an icon on the desktop that said /target
<ouellettesr> noticed*
<jordan> Is the NETGEAR  WG511T supported in Gutsy?
<bruenig> Ubmin, don't be stupid and act like I don't know what I am talking about with bash when I do. I don't know to what you are referring specifically, you said I left so that is probably why. But calm down a bit.
<revilodraw> PriitM: it says u were using bittorrent...
<magnetron> dcesiel: how large swap partition?
<ouellettesr> magnetron, shouldn't the installer have installed grub?
<hockeyfan5000> swap typically is 1.5 x of your memory, correct me if I am wrong
<PriitM> revilodrwa, I was, but I have closed it
<revilodraw> does your volume in gxine control ur whole computer's volume?
<Cegonux> hmm
<dcesiel> magnetron: 353mb
<emma> do you think restart would be as good as turning it off and then back on?
<firebirdy> hockeyfan5000: rather 1x with current memory sizes these days I believe :)
<firebirdy> hockeyfan5000: but what do I know, I don't use any
<revilodraw> emma; thats what a restart is
<Cegonux> i cant figure out how to add a msn user via pidgin
<Nelsmar> hey anyone here using compiz? im curious your memory usage
<hockeyfan5000> thanks firebirdy...
<ethana2> k
<Cegonux> ethana2: could you add me? cemgoektas AT hotmail DOT com?
<magnetron> ouellettesr: the installer will give you the option to install grub, but for some reason, it seems damage. ubotu provided you with instructions for repair
<ethana2> got it
<Cegonux> ok
<Cegonux> sorry
<phanto1> ATI 7.11 install Has it problems? How do I install it?
<Nelsmar> because im usin g.... about 400MB more memory when i turn compiz on :D
<Cegonux> cemgoektas AT hotmail DOT de
<jsoftw> Blah.
<hockeyfan5000> Nelsmar: I can give you exact , but its not taxing my memory really
<magnetron> Nelsmar: did you enable extra compiz plugins or themes?
<Nelsmar> magnetron yeah ... doenst matter what i enable though
<Nelsmar> it slowly eats more memory over time
<revilodraw> my sound is way too quiet
<ethana2> .de?
<Cegonux> yes
<Nelsmar> its fine for 10mins but after 10mins my memory fades. and after 20  mins im uisng 100% usage basicly
<magnetron> !de > ethana2
<hockeyfan5000> you have lastest software updates Nelsmar?
<shadowh511> hello, i need some help configuring wine 0.9.50 to run microsoft digital image suite 10, i try to run the setup app, an i get two looping messages about MDAC, and on how the system needs to reboot before it can install, but the messages loop, how can i fix this?
<hockeyfan5000> !winehq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winehq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> Nelsmar: are you using the version of compiz-fusion that came with ubuntu?
<Pollman_> hockeyfan5000, I've decided to install ubuntu, previously I was running it from a flash drive
<FluxD> !wine | shadowh511
<ubotu> shadowh511: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hockeyfan5000> go to www.winehq.com shadowh511
<Nelsmar> magnetron yup
<hockeyfan5000> ahh Cool Pollman
<Pollman_> hockeyfan5000, although now on the partition part its stuck at 0% saying its resizing the partition
<suttin> Hey guys.
<Nelsmar> magnetron:  i just tried to enable it on normal settings i get <1fps and it lags reallllll bad. i have to reboot before i can enable it again. i didnt seem to have a problem before 7.10
<phanto1> Help upgarding to ATI 7.11 please
<shadowh511> they won't help me there
<Pollman_> Is it normal to for the ubuntu installation for the partition part to stay at 0% "resizing partition..."?
<hockeyfan5000> Nelmsar you sure is not your video and only appears to be memory?
<magnetron> Nelsmar: what card do you have? try running "restricted drivers manager" in system menu
<suttin> I installed a couple of programs off the synaptic packet manager, and i was wondering if there was an easy way to make icons for them, or a way to add them to the applications menu. Any ideas?
<Nelsmar> magnetron: i enabled the nvidia restricted and i just updated them this afternoon i have a 6200 mobile video card
<hockeyfan5000> Hey are there any good linux hard drive tests, such as Drive Fitness or Ontrack on Windows?
<B-rabbit> suttin, have you tryed using the "add/Remove" manager
<Pollman_>  Is it normal to for the ubuntu installation for the partition part to stay at 0% "resizing partition..."?
<suttin> b-rabbit: is there a way to add icons for it?
<revilodraw> pollman; none of mine have
<suttin> from it rather
<Nelsmar> magnetron: any ideas?
<FluxD> hockeyfan5000: fsck checks filesystems
<Pollman_> :\ its done that the last time I tried to install so I cancelled
<Nelsmar> compiz is unusable on my laptop ;x i havnt tried on my desktop...
<magnetron> Nelsmar: no
<Nelsmar> magnetron: weird huh? what video card are you using?
<MikeH> I have a promise "fake" raid controller onboard my a8v, is it possible to get that array working under ubuntu?
<hockeyfan5000> yea flux I need to use it mainly for surface scan, not necessarily file structure
<Nelsmar> and are yo using compiz?
<Pollman_> Should I cancel it if its not doing anything?
<magnetron> suttin: right click the desktop and create a launcher
<hockeyfan5000> Nelsmar I am using  a Q6700 with  8800GTX and I dont have any issues
<suttin> ok, thanks magnetron
<Nelsmar> hockeyfan5000: whats your MB usage right now?
<magnetron> Nelsmar: i have a geforce 3 ti 500
<Nelsmar> my laptop only has 512mb of ram... but cmon vista only uses 400mb... lol
<revilodraw> my sound just went really quiet from my laptop speakers.. i think the problem is that my totem sound is down, and that seems to control my whole computer's sound...but i cant open totem
<hockeyfan5000> hold on I will tell you
<Nelsmar> which is alot more than 7.04 was... but still 0.0
<Sisco> is there cisco vpn client for ubuntu?
<Nelsmar> just the fact im usign 511mb of ram with compiz on is kinda eep!!!
<rambo3> Nelsmar: you can run notepad
<Ubmin> Sisco: yeah
<Nelsmar> rambo3:  what?
<hockeyfan5000> 298 of 2GB Nelsmar
<Sisco> Ubmin: link?
<Nelsmar> hockeyfan5000: damn i dont know wahts going on. btw what are you doign with a GTX on linux? ll
<Nelsmar> lol*
<WuGutsyClan> hey I am installing vmware, and it is asking me the location of the directory of C header files matching my kernel, I am supposed to say /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/include... but when I check that directory, the build folder si shown in red (in terminal), and it is not accessible... help
<Pollman_> Can someone walk me through a manual partition install?
<hockeyfan5000> Dual booted
<hockeyfan5000> I still need to play my games
<Ubmin> Sisco: no link, but: sudo apt-get install vpnc   <-- installs it.  and... apt-cache show vpnc  <-- shows you what it's about
<Nelsmar> hockeyfan5000: ah was gonna say thats a waste XD i use ubuntu on my laptop for work... and just use windows for my gaming rig
<hockeyfan5000> I havent got NHL 08 working with Wine yet
<jcrawfor> HAS ANYONE HERE SUCCESSFULLY INSTALLED UBUNTU ON A MAC PRO AND GOTTEN THE WIFI CARD TO BE RECOGNIZED?
<Ubmin> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<WuGutsyClan> jcrawfor, yes
<jcrawfor> I HAVE LOADED ALL OF THE MAD WIFI MODULES BUT IWCONFIG STILL DOES NOT SEE MY WIFI CARD
<WuGutsyClan> but I cannot connect to wpa jcrawfor
<jcrawfor> damn sorry for the caps guys
<Ubmin> :)
<Nelsmar> hhmmm i wonder where the memory leak is and why you guys dont have the same problem as me. honestly i bet its the video drivers having a problem with GLX being anbled or something
<Pollman_> I cancelled the partition operation mid partition because it wasn't doing anything
<WuGutsyClan> jcrawfor: I will be happy to help you in a minute if someone helps me with my problem first, its actually pretty easy to get wifi working..
<Pollman_> for the second time
<jcrawfor> i cannot seem to get it to recognise my wifi card is in there so i cannot do anything lol
<hockeyfan5000> Nelsmar what card are you running?
<Nelsmar> hockeyfan5000: on my desktop or laptop?
<wundaboy> what editor is popular for editing things like php scripts? (on windows i used EditPlus and liked it alot)
<hockeyfan5000> the one that has bad memory issue
<Nelsmar> laptop, nv 6200 mobile
<jsoftw> I use vim
<WuGutsyClan> hey I am installing vmware, and it is asking me the location of the directory of C header files matching my kernel, I am supposed to say /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/include... but when I check that directory, the build folder si shown in red (in terminal), and it is not accessible... help
<Nelsmar> wundaboy: i use nano
<Ubmin> wundaboy: vim for advanced editting
<Murrlin> geany (for x)
<WuGutsyClan> jcrawfor: did you do modprobe .....
<John_R> anybody know how to get gmail notifier to stop popping up that annoying window?
<B-rabbit> wundaboy, i use Gphp edit
<Pollman_> Can someone please walk me through the manual partition setup?
<jcrawfor> WuGutsyClan: ok cool
<Nelsmar> John_R isnt that why you installed the gmail notifier.... to notify you? lol
<jcrawfor> WuGutsyClan: yes i did modprobe
<John_R> i jsut want it to turn blue when there is new mail
<|adam|> where is program files directory in ubuntu?
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: you need to install the headers... apt-cache search 2.6.22 headers
<jcrawfor> to like 4 modules that was stated on a page about macbook pro wifi
<jcrawfor> that did not seem to help at all
<John_R> not lag my machine to death giving a speech :)
<Ubmin> |adam|: /bin, /sbin, /usr/sbin and /usr/bin
<ouellettesr> magnetron, I tried the link on repairing my grub and it doesn't work
<sachi> how to kiba dock
<Pollman_> brb I think I screwed up my disks
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: I have them installed
<ghost> i love irssi
<magnetron> ouellettesr: oh, sorry about that
<viajador> |adam|: but the best is for you to forget that "logic". Things are diferent in Linux
<magnetron> !doesn't work | ouellettesr
<ubotu> ouellettesr: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ghost> question, what is the prefered upgrade method for going from 6.06 to 7.10
<John_R> ghost: clean install
<John_R> back up your home dir and let her rip
<magnetron> !upgrade | ghost
<ubotu> ghost: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ghost> John_R really?
<sleepster> how can I help with the Ubuntu effort
<jsoftw> sleepster: donate a minimum of $100,000 ;)
<sleepster> haha
<ghost> jsoftw nice
<sleepster> I am a student, I make no money
<John_R> lol@jsoftw
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: is vmware giving an error?
<magnetron> !contribute > sleepster
<ouellettesr> magnetron, well jst like I said it does not work, the tutorial says to use tab completion to find the root partition, and tab only returns a list of commands
<Ubmin> sleepster: install it, learn it, use it
<jcrawfor> WuGutsyClan: just let me know when you are ready by sending me an IM
<ouellettesr> magnetron, oh sorry about that
<ghost> Well, my alternate install disk has troubles on my IBM T61
<jsoftw> sleepster: I guess whatever you can. Bugreports. Patches. Whatever is usefull and fixes/improves things
<WuGutsyClan> jcrawfor: yup
<tinin> Hi, does anybody know a good OCR scanner software?
<jsoftw> Im rather happy with ubuntu :)
<ghost> the install media works as it worked on a T30...
<smooker_> someone pls help, after i login GNOME session i see blank screen :( only Xforce and KDE i can login.
<Nelsmar> your a student... what are you learning? start programming and help it develope :D
<ghost> jsoftw, i am returning to ubuntu after a stint in gentoo
<jsoftw> It is my choice for workstation now.
<ghost> apt-get owns all
<jsoftw> Yeah gentoo :\
<jsoftw> I dont think much of that
<Nelsmar> i used to looveeeee gentoo i heard the dev's getton eh on it though
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: it keeps defaulting me to /usr/src/linux/include.. but the tutorial I am following says its in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/include .. and I have looked in that folder but I cannot get into build.. it is shown in red in terminal when I LS 2.6.22-14-generic folder
<Nelsmar> and its nto going anywhere
<Nelsmar> gentoo was my fav distro 0.0
<ghost> the only thing i don't like about ubuntu is after every upgrade i ahve to 'trim the fat' again
<viajador> trim the fat? :|
<magnetron> ouellettesr: first type "root " THEN hit tab for tab completion
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: do you have a /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-14-generic/ ?
<WuGutsyClan> yes
<ghost> well for instance, I don't need software for bling people periferals.
<WuGutsyClan> but in that folder Ubmin I cannot get into build folder
<ouellettesr> magentron, you mean sudo root?
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: it is there, but it is in red (in terminal), and I cannot get into it
<Ubmin> do this: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-14-generic /usr/src/linux
<magnetron> ouellettesr: no
<ouellettesr> it says to type sudo grub
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: then try the vmware again
<magnetron> ouellettesr: do that
<ouellettesr> I did
<ghost> Anyway, I should be able to run an update from 6.06 to 7.10 without a new install
<jsoftw> I dont care about 'the fat' in ubuntu. As its not really like you have to carry it with you, you can just not run it.
<ouellettesr> magnetron ir brings me to the grub prompt, then if I hit tab, it returns a list of commands
<magnetron> ouellettesr: then, inside the grub menu, type root <space> <tab tab tab>
<ouellettesr> ok
<Nelsmar> ghost you can update to 6.10 then update to 7.10 from there i belevie
<Nelsmar> seems like thats what i did on my server
<Nelsmar> its in the wiki
<Nelsmar> read how to update to 6.10
<Nelsmar> then once ou have 6.10
<Nelsmar> read how o update to 7.10
<magnetron> !enter > Nelsmar
<Nelsmar> XD
<DHI0424> hey guys I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 desktop and I can only get my reselution to 800x600 how would I fix this?
<DHI0424> I'm trying to get a better reselution
<ouellettesr> magnetron that returns, Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<Nelsmar> DHI0424: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add some more resolutions?
<ghost> Nelsmar, OK that sounds reasonable. I will try to 6.06>6.10>7.10
<ghost> brb
<Nelsmar> scrool down(down arrow) and youll see hwat i mean
<Nelsmar> ghost yeah its anoying... but it works :D
<poe> anyone have a minute for an ubuntu first-time install newb
<Nelsmar> i had to update my friends from 5.04 lol
<magnetron> ouellettesr: try using the find command in grub as desscribed on the web page
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: yeah its not working
<wols_> !ask | poe
<ubotu> poe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nelsmar> poe: whatchya needin? im soposed to be working but... lol
<revilodraw> my sound is way quiet
<ouellettesr> Magnetron I did and I says no suck file or directory
<Netham45> is there software I can put on my USB drive to boot to a DVD player on my laptop without a hard drive?
<ouellettesr> such*
<wols_> DHI0424: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wols_> DHI0424: what videocard do you have?
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: after you made the symlink, is the other one still red?
<sachi> can someone guide me to install kiba-dock
<revilodraw> nehtam; why?
<ouellettesr> magnetron, I think im going to try reinstalling it one more time
<WuGutsyClan> symlink?
<poe> heh, OK, I'm installing gutsy from CD, and stall out whenever I rn the graphical installer with an error about Gnome_fastuserswitching applet not loading
<WuGutsyClan> when did I do that Ubmin
<ouellettesr> maybe I messed something up
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: yeah, symlink is short for 'symbolic link'
<Nelsmar> poe try text based installer?
<poe> I've done some searching but no luck
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45: If you mean have a livecd and a persistent /home on usb
<magnetron> !alternate > poe
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: I never did anything regarding that, what should I do?
<Nelsmar> poe: i woudl first try a disk check ... option shoudl be there when you throw the cd in. make sure there are no errors on the cd
<poe> I gotta download the alternate don't I
<Netham45> I mean watch a DVD video
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: like this:  rwxrwxrwx  1 root src        40 2007-11-05 16:51 linux -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic
<jsoftw> Anyone here program PIC microcontrollers on ubuntu?
<cbx33> hey anyone available to help setup ubuntu as a gateway with NAT?
<Ubmin> d'oh!  lrwxrwxrwx  1 root src        40 2007-11-05 16:51 linux -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic
<solid_liq> anyone installed the ov511-source before?
<Ubmin> there, didn't get the lowercase L the first time
<poe> dagummit I knew it would come to this. OK thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45: you can put ubuntu on a 4gig usb and do it.. yea
<WuGutsyClan> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     40 2007-11-06 20:48 build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic Ubmin
<Netham45> Jack_Sparrow, it is a 1gb
<Nelsmar> poe just try installing with the text based its quite simple to use
<Netham45> brb
<Nelsmar> its almost identical
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: try this:  cd /usr/src && ls -l linux
<Jack_Sparrow> jsoftw: Not in ubuntu.but I will eventually.  Let me know what you find
<poe> one more quicky: so, I booted up in safe graphics mode and it;s moving much faster
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45: nope
<poe> only I can't get the bottom of the graphical installer to show!
<Nelsmar> poe thats the option i was sayin to use :D should go through.
<FangLiger> hey are the RT61 gigabyte drivers still broken in 7.10
<poe> thanks nels, I guess I'll do that
<Nelsmar> what do you mean the bottom fo the graphical installer?
<smuggle> Hello all!
<jsoftw> Jack_Sparrow: what do you use? MPLabs or something?
<iskaldur> can i have some help? im trying to start kubuntu, but my computer hangs at a black screen with the words "running local scripts"
<magnetron> !hi | smuggle
<ubotu> smuggle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: that didnt do anything
<iskaldur> (it's not entering a login screen, and there's no command prompt...i can ssh in, though)
<|adam|> do games run as good on cedega as they on windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsoftw: Dont remember the name, I programmed a bunch of differnet micro's
<DHI0424> wols_: nVidia RIVA 128
<poe> it boots, and I get no errors, but the grahical install utility is like only half showing the screen res is too low
<Nelsmar> adam: short answer. no
<FangLiger> Iskaldur are you trying to install or just start?
<|adam|> why is tht?
<DHI0424> wols_: should I still do that? :)_
<Frederick> Anyone else having issues with ubuntu installation and lcd monitors?
<magnetron> |adam|: no. and i recommend Wine over cedega
<iskaldur> just start (ive had it installed for a while)
<Nelsmar> poe: wish i could see what you were talking about. but are you able to jus tinstall with text based? i think its called grpahical safe mode or something i cant really remember off the top of my head
<magnetron> !anyone | Frederick
<ubotu> Frederick: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FangLiger> how long have you let it sit at the black screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: Post your xorg and make sure you know your refresh rates on your hardware
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: when I go to the 2.6.22-14-generic folder through nautilus, the build folder dosent even show up
<iskaldur> FangLiger: a couple hours
<WuGutsyClan> but when I ls it I can see it in red in terminal
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: ok, while you're CWD is /usr/src, do this:  sudo ln -s linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic linux
<Nelsmar> for gaming i just run two os i keep windows for gaming
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: ptoblem is it hangs on installation I dont even manage to install :(
<FangLiger> okay because i know my laptop takes FOREVER to boot kubuntu
<poe> hmm, graphical safe mode just seems to be a very low res version of the regular ubuntu desktop
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: you need to do this in the terminal window
<WuGutsyClan> CWD? Ubmin
<Ubmin> nautilus can't solve it
<sachi> can someone guide me to install kiba-dock please
<magnetron> !alternate > Frederick (read private message from ubotu)
<Nelsmar> poe: sec let me see if i had anything goign on my desktop
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: 'current working directory'
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: Use the alt cd...   Many systems that I try dont work with the livecd
<iskaldur> yah, it's not just a time issue...it usually boots quickly
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: nautilus isn't going to help
<|adam|> well the only game i want to run is WOW
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: I can play with it as in F6 and different modifiers.. but simpler to just run the alt for me
<Carl> j/ #ubunu-se
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: yes I thought Nautilus wouldn't doo much, alright in /usr/src.. I did that
<Carl> j/ #ubunu-se
<Carl> j/ #ubuntu-se
<WuGutsyClan> and now in /usr/src I see a folder (in red), called linux
<smuggle> I have a issue in my mplayer..
<smuggle> everytime i open a flv player on mplayer, the sound and the image doesn't "match"... the image comes late...
<smuggle> i use Ubuntu 7.10
<smuggle> anyone here did saw something like that?
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: try to: cd linux
<solid_liq> anyone know how to fix a problem with a module that module-assist is having difficulty building?  specifically, it bombs out when looking for a config.h file in the linux kernel source tree
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: no file or directory
<RuanE_> Hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: Hoe many of the modifiers did you try.. noapic and many others
<solid_liq> *module-assistant
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: but I see it whne I do LS.. but it is in all red
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: ok, then:  sudo rm linux
<Frederick> can i have alternate for 64 bits?
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: removed it...
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: I tried none
<RuanE_> Just asking for some help with Ubuntu 7.10 x60
<RuanE_> *x86
<FangLiger> so can someone tell me why my wireless internet seems to randomly die? i'm running a gigabyte RT61 chipset card
<Nelsmar> poe: i foudn a 7.04 disk let me see if i can find the option im rebooting my desktop now.
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: and: cd linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: my CWD should be... before I do that command
<RuanE_> I can ping domains, get traceroutes succesfully onto the interwebs, but I cannot browse in Firefox
<sachi> can someone guide me to install kiba-dock please
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: /usr/src
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: I havent played with gutsy much, I have it on a couple of friends machines.. I use feisty for my work box
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: I do not have a folder like that in /usr/src
<Ubmin> RuanE_: check your proxy settings for firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> sachi: Is it from our repos?
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: does it matter that I got the headers through apt-get???
<Ubmin> WuGutsyClan: apt-get is the preferred method
<newbie> how can I put the deskbar applet in my desktop?
<RuanE_> I have tried Auto and Direct - there is no Proxy on the network
<sachi> repos?
<IanLiu> Sometimes, when I press the Log off button, my Ubuntu break, and I have to CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE to shut it down... has someone experienced this too?
<Ubmin> RuanE_: can you telnet to port 80 on a host?
<WuGutsyClan> Ubmin: then should I have a folder like 2.6.22 in my /usr/src folder? I do not have a folder like that in there, I have one in /lib/modules/ like that though..
<Nelsmar> poe; hit F4  seelct 800x600 and then boot in safe mode?
<Frederick> so the alternate uses the old installer?
<Jack_Sparrow> sachi: We normally use synaptic... apt-get,, or aptitude to install software that has been tested to work with Ubuntu from our repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: test insraller
<FangLiger> lanLiu: do you have a log off button?
<Jack_Sparrow> text
<Frederick> oki
<IanLiu> hmm, no.. where should I take it?
<IanLiu> oh
<RuanE_> Ubmin: Not overly sure how to do that, could you guide :)
<poe> ok thanks
<IanLiu> ops, missread... I have a log off button on top right corner...
<Ubmin> RuanE_: open a terminal, type:  telnet yahoo.com 80
<Nelsmar> poe: i swore there was a boot mode for text based but i cant find it :(
<RuanE_> ace, thanks
<newbie> hello, does anybody can tell me how can I install the deskbar applet searching tool if I erased it?
<DHI0424> wols_: thakn you very very much, I really apprecaite that, thank you again.
<poe> sokay
<IanLiu> In fact, it is not a log off button... You can Reboot, Shut Down, switch users... those things
<wols_> DHI0424: was away a bit. you need to use nv as the drievr I guess
<RuanE_> No, it is currently just sat there trying to connect :S
<RuanE_> oh wait
<RuanE_> no
<RuanE_> connected
<poe> I'm getting somewhere with this low res thing
<RuanE_> ^] for escape
<poe> it was moving so slow in the regular mode that I couldn't get anything done at all
<icE> irc.wyldryde.org how do i get to that room?
<Jack_Sparrow> icE: room or server?
<icE> idk
<IanLiu> Is there a place where crashes are reported?
<FangLiger> lanLiu: see if this helps https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/435 it helped me
<icE> server i guess then its #sliptpaw
<FangLiger> it might have nothing to do with your problem though
<IanLiu> Imm, I will see
<Jack_Sparrow> icE:   so   /j  #room/or/channel
<Ubmin> RuanE_: should be working fine then
<icE> Jack were do i put that?
<Jack_Sparrow> lancetw: It would help if you can tell us the problem...
<vmproblem> Hi, I have a question bout getting Ubuntu (which is in a Virtualbox vm) to be able to share windows xp files, and visa versa
<Jack_Sparrow> icE: type it starting with the slash j then room
<Nelsmar> well good luck poe i hope it installs for ya. i gotta run ou thte door now
<RuanE_> Ubmin: It's not :/
<mirak> is there an application that would advise what hardware to buy and that would be supported fine on Ubuntu ?
<poe> Nelsmar: thanks!
<mirak> it could be fine
<RuanE_> Ubmin: just says the connection has timed out
<Jack_Sparrow> ~hardware
<IanLiu> FangLiger: No, thats not the same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<mirak> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<vmproblem> hey H_M-XP :D
<H_M-XP> Hello.
<H_M-XP> :D
<sachi> ki
<jcrawfor> WuGutsyClan: you done?
<mirak> Jack_Sparrow: ah GUI would be nice, or well something that would point to that page directly from gnome desktop
<Ubmin> RuanE_: do you have a lot of important bookmarks saved?
<RuanE_> Ubmin: I seem to recall having the same issue with an earlier version of Kubuntu, and never solved the issue
<vmproblem> Hi, I have a question bout getting Ubuntu (which is in a Virtualbox vm) to be able to share windows xp files, and visa versa
<RuanE_> No, I have nothing at the moment, it is a fresh install
<rafal> after logging to ubuntu there is no panels (in KDE) help?
<Ubmin> RuanE_: i'm running kubuntu on this system :)
<Ubmin> RuanE_: ok, quit firefox, open a terminal and type:  rm -rf .mozilla/
<Jack_Sparrow> mirak: For now.. that link is what we have
<Ubmin> RuanE_: then run firefox again
<bcardarella> Are there any examples of bash scripts to clear all private history data? (i.e. Firefox history, Gnome history, etc...) from the command line? Just one script to clean everything up?
<mirak> Jack_Sparrow: I know but this complaint comes often from linux bashersn
<mirak> -n
<ouellettesr> Hello, I just installed using the live cd, when the installer finished, I see two icons on my desktop A /TARGET, AND A /TARGET/HOME
<ouellettesr> and when I reboot I get OPERATING SYSTEM NOT FOUND
<RuanE_> Ubmin: No, Mozilla still seems to be full of Lack
<newbie> how can I search a file within my hdd, if I do not know the exactly location?
<Jack_Sparrow> mirak:  This is a help room.. for discussion see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ubmin> newbie: locate <filename>
<FangLiger> ouellettesr: did you install GRUB?
<vmproblem> Hi, I have a question bout getting Ubuntu (which is in a Virtualbox vm) to be able to share windows xp files, and visa versa
<Ubmin> newbie: if that doesn't work: sudo updatedb && locate <filename>
<Ubmin> updatedb takes awhile to finish
<newbie> Ubmin: does this also searches for folders?
<_H_M-XP_> Can someone help me run a server on Ubuntu 7.10 Server?
<ouellettesr> FangLiger: yes, I clicked advanced in the installer , and install bootloader was checked already
<Ubmin> newbie: you can locate buntu and it will return everything that it knows about on the system that contains the phrase: buntu
<dryyoutear> I'm trying to install an Snes emulator GUI on my PS3 running Ubuntu and when I try to use the 'make' command I get the error saying './depcomp was not found' .  Does anyone know what './depcomp' is and where I can get it?
<DHI0424> wols_: everything worked just fine, thank you very much.
<newbie> Ubmin, Ok, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ouellettesr> newbie, if it is a new file, you may want to run updatedb before you use locate
<FangLiger> ouelletteser: have you tried just re-running the installer?
<ouellettesr> FangLiger: yes this is my secong attempt
<ouellettesr> FangLiger:  im going for a third now I guess
<quittt> how do I change X-CHAT font?
<vmproblem> Hi, I have a question bout getting Ubuntu (which is in a Virtualbox vm) to be able to share windows xp files, and visa versa
<Jack_Sparrow> ouellettesr: IS this is a single boot system.. ide or sata drives.. and where are you installng grub bootloader
<FangLiger> ouellettesr: it sounds like it's messing up the MBR on your hard drive, but i don't really know how to fix that in linux
<vmproblem> quittt Settings>Advanced Text box
<tinin> Hi, does anybody know a good OCR scanner software?
<RuanE_> Does anyone know how to sort this issue, otherwise I may have to switch back to the horrors of Vista :(
<soundray> tinin: it's a weak spot for open source -- but try tesseract
<quittt> vmproblem, sorry... it is not the font... it is the encoding
<Babble> I've lost my menu bars
<Babble> The bars that appear at the top and the bottom of the screen
<ouellettesr> Jack_Sparrow: Yes , it is a single boot system, the hard drive is a  laptop hd, not really sure what kind, it is a sony vaio pcg-grz610, and im doing a basic installation, when I clicked advanced tab at the end of the installer, "install boot loader" was checked and hd0 was selected
<tinin> soundray I have just seen it, but i think it has no gui
<Babble> I can still run applications from a created launcher but alt+f2 to run programs doesn't work
<jsoftw> What is a good visio type program for ubuntu?
<vmproblem> Hi, I have a question bout getting Ubuntu (which is in a Virtualbox vm) to be able to share windows xp files, and visa versa
<Ubmin> RuanE_: what website did you try to go to?
<soundray> tinin: that's right. gocr has a gui, I think -- but it's not as good recognition-wise (unless it's made progress in the last couple of years)
<Ubmin> !ask | vmproblem
<ubotu> vmproblem: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FangLiger> jsoftw: i think Open Office.org has visio support
<RuanE_> google, and various others - Yahoo and a few forums I frequent
<kitche> vmproblem: what's your problem since you didn't really state it
<tinin> soundray gocr is unreadable :(
<Ubmin> FangLiger: negative, houstan.
<FangLiger> ah okay
<ouellettesr> vmproblem: I think you may need ntfs-config
<LiMaO> i just quit trying to make this stupid capture card work =/ it once worked. i forgot the settings and now it won't work anymore!
<FangLiger> i stand corrected
<jsoftw> FangLiger: hmm
<ouellettesr> not sure though
<vmproblem> Kitar|st how do i share files on a vm?
<tinin> im going to try tesseract or use some wine trick ;P
<soundray> tinin: what do you mean -- is the recognition insufficient?
<ouellettesr> vmproblem: get ntfs-config
<Babble> not sure how to go about fixing the session... do i need to change xorg.conf?
<vmproblem> ouellettesr for ubuntu?
<ghost> is anyone familiar with an apt command to remove unneeded libs and other dependancies?
<ouellettesr> yes
<tinin> soundray p|.c |'dl l( un>Elc <lue cl ()ji\'rn   CílT\Cl\líÚ o lllcln fl\  \|
<tinin> that's it
<vmproblem> ouellettesr ok but the Ubuntu is on a vm, that ok:?
<soundray> tinin: have you got a license for closed source OCR?
<dryyoutear> I'm trying to install an Snes emulator GUI on my PS3 running Ubuntu and when I try to use the 'make' command I get the error saying './depcomp was not found' .  Does anyone know what './depcomp' is and where I can get it?
<ghost> like is apt robust enough to remove dependencies as well as the package I want uninstalled
<vmproblem> ouellettesr ok and what would i have to do on the windows side, if any?
<FangLiger> jsoftw: see if this helps http://www.osalt.com/visio
<ouellettesr> vmproblem: if you want ubuntu to read ntfs filesystems over network I think you need that
<Ubmin> FangLiger: there's another program but i can't remember what it's called :(
<ouellettesr> vmproblem: not sure about the other way around
<RuanE_> Ubmin: Everyone I have spoken to, even the supreme Ubuntu gods are now completely stumped :(
<tinin> soundray yeah, it may be somewhere around
<Oli``> how do I restart artsd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I didnt see much on that sony laptop
<tinin> thanx
<soundray> tinin: I once needed OCR for a single project, and I got by with a Abbyy Finereader trial. I was very impressed.
<tinin> i was thinking the same
<ouellettesr> hmm
<jsoftw> FangLiger: not really. Its not what I want.
<Jessicatz> is there any way to abort fsck when running on boot? I don't want to disable it, just aborting it when I don't have much time
<FangLiger> okay well i don't know what i'm talking about
<jsoftw> Basically I want to draw diagrams of networks, and at the moment I want a diagram of a project I am working on...
<Jack_Sparrow> RuanE_:  Can we assume, you never went outside our repos .. or ran scripts like automatix or envy.. both bad ideas btw...
 * FangLiger mutters to himself how he really shouldn't try and help people since he's trying to learn this newfangled linux thingy majigger
<valehru> Hey guys, I got myself a new ipod touch.  Activated it in windows, it now just doesnt want to seem to mount at all in gutsy.  I tried df and it doesnt even have an entry for it.
<ouellettesr> Jack_Sparrow: I wonder if its how im setting up partitions, I make 3: a /, a swap, and a  /home
<soundray> tinin: I ran it directly, though. Search the wine site for info on OCR before you invest much time -- there is bound to be info
<smookerPC1> someone pls help, i cant login with GNOME Session ! only KDE * Xf
<Jack_Sparrow> ouellettesr: Just try not setting up your partitons.. let the installer have the drive and do what it wants
<tinin> soundray i'll try first tesseract
<Babble> Thanks for nothing... i killed gnome-panel and then ran it and I got my menubars back..
<RuanE_> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't barley touched the OS - it is a complete fresh installation, done about 2 hours ago.
<ouellettesr> smooker do you have kubuntu or ubuntu?
<soundray> tinin: well, I hope you don't have multicolumn text :)
<ouellettesr> ok Jack_Sparrow
<RuanE_> Another point to note is that it failed trying to access the Mirrors
<smookerPC1> Ubuntu
<smookerPC1> 7.10!
<jcrawford> ok anyone else here gotten the wifi card on the mac pro to work in Ubuntu?
<ouellettesr> no need to yell at me
<ouellettesr> lol
<soundray> jcrawford: I've tried and given up
<ompaul> RuanE_, you got some kind of proxy on your network, cos you are sure showing the symptoms of i
<ompaul> it
<jcrawford> I have loaded the following modules but my card still does not show under iwconfig
<soundray> jcrawford: otherwise it's a great machine to run Ubuntu :)
<smookerPC1> it was working fine now after Firefox Lagged last time i cant login, just Blank screen
<smookerPC1> Black*
<RuanE_> ompaul: I will shut off all other machines on the network to eliminate the problem
<jcrawford> modprobe new_wlan_scan_sta, modprobe new_wlan_tkip, modprobe new_ath_pci, modprobe new_wlan
<Jack_Sparrow> RuanE_: did you verify the md5 on the cd you used?.. and errors on accessing the repos .. we see a few of those but they clear up quickly .. they just get busy...
<ouellettesr> smooker, so you installed kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop?
<soundray> jcrawford: I don't think it works under gutsy kernels yet
<smookerPC1> and Xubuntu Desktop
<smookerPC1> all over Ubuntu
<smookerPC1> but all was working fine, all the day.
<soundray> jcrawford: do you have an Atheros card? Mine's a broadcom...
<jcrawford> bah that blows...
<Jack_Sparrow> smookerPC1: not over.. just another wm alongside
<jcrawford> i have no way to connect it via cable either lol the router is 3 rooms away
<ouellettesr> smooker can you logout and change the session?
<matttis> Hi, does anyone know how to work (good) with __photorec__ ? I would like to filter the recovered files by the doctype (xml headline).
<RuanE_> Jack_Sparrow: When I burned the disc I verified the disc against the image, though I didnt check the MD5 Hash on the actual image. I have been having other wierd errors also with certian Taskbar modules.....
<smookerPC1> Yes i can
<zloog> Is it possible to setup diffrent xorg.conf files for diffrent users?
<soundray> jcrawford: if you have Atheros, I'll take it all back. There's a good chance you'll get wifi with that with a bit of fiddling
<rafal> when ubuntu will be usable?
<ouellettesr> and what does it do when you login to the gnome session?
<jcrawford> how do i tell if i have that?
<soundray> rafal: don't do this please
<ghost> Zloog, i think so, I have heard of people running multiple X servers
<soundray> rafal: describe your problem and give us a chance to help
<ompaul> RuanE_, if the firewall only passes info from the proxy server then you got issues - you need to know more about your network than just assuming that is the case, check out the web browser settings on two other machines and look for proxy settings
<Jack_Sparrow> RuanE_: SOmething isnt cleanly installed... check the md5.. make sure no funny sources creep into your setp..
<ghost> I would have no clue how though
<smookerPC1> i hear the Sound then nothing appear only Yellow then black screen
<soundray> jcrawford: lspci should tell you
<rafal> soundray: no really, I just installed ubuntu and like 20 bugs I noticed... most recent: the Panel (kde) dissappear... (I have to run "kicker" by hand after each log in) :(
<rafal> soundray: the bug above is the most recent
<aschmack> alrighty so im trying to help someone upgrade ubuntu through a loopmounted image
<aschmack> anyone got any advice
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, it is a clean install - hardly likely - na this is a config issue, I install enough stuff on my little strangely configured network to make it worth my while
<jcrawford> xack well right now i am in OS X
<ouellettesr> smooker, im not sire what's wrong, maybe you could try and reconfigure the xserver
<jcrawford> sec i will find out in the other channel how to tell on this os :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rafal: First off, you are being rude.  second this is Ubuntu not Kubuntu..
<MACscr> How do i install ubuntu off a live cd?
<smookerPC1> maybe its coz i changed the login screen ?
<zloog> ghost: I want to run 2 diffrent users for X at once so that each reads form a different mouse and different keyboard and uses different monitors. Does it sound like im on the right track?
<soundray> rafal: that's not a bug though. I suspect you ran a graphical program with sudo. Do a 'sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.kde' to fix
<smookerPC1> how can i change my GNOME login screen ?
<ompaul> MACscr, you just click on an install icon on the desktop
<soundray> rafal: sorry, 'sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.kde'
<rafal> soundray: brb
<ompaul> smooker, system administration login window
<jcrawford>   Wireless Card Type:	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x87)
<ghost> zloog yeah i think you will need to run two differnt x servers. I would star your research there
<jcrawford>   Wireless Card Firmware Version:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (4.170.25.8)
<MikeH> anyone care to recommend a decent torrent client that supports download timeframes and rss?
<RuanE_> ompaul: This is a relativley simple home network, it has 4 machines, on none of which have ever needed a proxy server, I can traceroute absolutley fine, and I can see that it just goes straight out of the router, onto the interner
<ghost> because two different serers woul be able to handle two differnt inputs, etc
<jcrawford> that's all i see for info on that soundray
<zloog> jcrawfod I've had success running utorrent 1.6 in wine
<ghost> zloog: I would also ask in #linux
<jcrawford> zloog: what does that have to do with anything lol
<zloog> thanks for the suggestion ghost. I'll ask in there
<ghost> as that sounds like a more general question
<soundray> jcrawford: okay, that's bad news. I suggest you go and buy a cheap USB wireless card with a zd1211 chipset.
<rafal> soundray: didn't help
<magnetron> !deluge | jcrawford
<ubotu> jcrawford: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<rafal> Jack_Sparrow: I am a bit irritated
<zloog> whoops I ment to send that to MikeH
<ghost> deluge ftw
<zloog> MikeH: I've had success running utorrent 1.6 in wine
<ompaul> RuanE_, and if you turn off all other machines reboot yours - if the problem goes away it is your router that needs to be told to hand out more ips and so forth
<smookerPC1> brb
<soundray> rafal: you probably need to log out and run this fix in a failsafe session or on a text console
<Jack_Sparrow> rafal: So.. that does not excuse your rude behavior
<reportingsjr> How do I hook a wireless printer up to my computer?
<jcrawford> does usb wifi work well with linux?
<reportingsjr> I've got the ip and everything, just not what to do with it
<soundray> rafal: the other thing you can do is to 'rm -rf ~/.kde', but then you'll have to start over with your KDE configuration
<rafal> Jack_Sparrow: the system marketed as usable have so many bugs,I found dozen of them in few hours of basing usage
<rafal> soundray: hmm ok, brb
<tohoyn> jcr: I have not managed to compile rt2570 on ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> rafal: Stop being a troll
<ghost> hey guys I am currently doing an update from 6.06 to 6.10, I have a 7.10 alternate install CD. do you think it would be wise to do a CD upgrade when I am finnished upgrading to 6.10?
<libertario> hi all
<tohoyn> jcr: but there was some new firmware for bcm43xx
<MikeH> zloog, ooh, really?
<tohoyn> jcr: I haven't tried if the new bcm43xx drivers work
<Pollman> Can someone please help me with the ubuntu installation
<MikeH> zloog, how did you go about doing that?
<reportingsjr> How do I hook a wireless printer up to my computer?
<soundray> jcrawford: zd1211 devices: yes. Atheros devices: yes. Orinoco devices: yes. Ralink devices: so-so. Broadcom devices: difficult.
<jcrawford> tohoyn: can you point me to where to find them?
<zloog> MikeH: Umm Lets talk in PM
<Pollman> Why does it stay at 0% resizing the partition??
<libertario> what is mean of the following command?  "find user's-home-directory -exec rm {} \;
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: I think he's just frustrated. Was gone anyway.
<MikeH> reportingsjr, wifi? get it connected to the network, then use cups to find it on the network.....
<jcrawford> libertario: i think that will delete the users home directory and all files in it
<tohoyn> soundray: do you know anything about the new bcm43xx drivers (bcm43xx-fwcutter)?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<rafal> OH MY DEAR GOD !
<reportingsjr> MikeH: I'm connected to the network, what is cups? I did a test print so I have the ip and such.
<Pici> libertario: That will delete the home directory and the root, its bad. dont do it.
<rafal> kde just tried to make me deaf, and awaken half my family
<ghost> have fun with the bcm43xx
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<soundray> tohoyn: I seem to remember they won't work with the Mac Pro Airport device
<ghost> do NOT use ndswrapper
<MikeH> reportingsjr, and the test print worked ok?
<Pollman> Please someone
 * rafal slaps stupid kde and/or ubuntu developer 
<Pici> rafal: Calm down.
<reportingsjr> MikeH: Test print from the printer router :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Pollman: Describe your problem
<reportingsjr> my bad
<rafal> Pici: ubuntu just woke everyone up in my house
<MikeH> reportingsjr, aah
<MikeH> ok
<smooker_> now after i changed the logon scr i cant login with KDE and GNOME only with the Xf
<rafal> good job putting so loud noice as wellcome.
<naxa2> hi! i need a picture manager something like f-spot, but with the feature to let me say how much i like a picture e.g. i give 5 stars. if i give 4 start next time to the same picture, avarage could be counted. do you know good picture manager software?
<MikeH> Well, it's been a long long time since I've played with network printing
<soundray> rafal: I think you might be best off running back into the arms of the monopolist. Then you'll have someone to blame for mishaps.
<Pollman> Jack_Sparrow, I'm installing ubuntu guided partition and its stuck at 0% resizing partition
<Jack_Sparrow> rafal: SHUTUP..
<MikeH> However, if you google cups and network printing, that should get you on your way reportingsjr
<rafal> !ohmy | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<teratorn> how to make the nipple on my thinkpad more sensitive? prefs in gnome are maxed.
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: please, that's unnecessary
<libertario> Pici: i executed "find /home/user -exec rm {} \; but don't remove directories
<Pollman> Jack_Sparrow, I've tried installing 4 times and it does this everytime its been 45 minutes since I started
<reportingsjr> MikeH: Will do! I would just like to set this up quickly as I have to do my homework. Not the time to do googling =\
<smookerPC1> |
<Pici> libertario: Dont do ANY commands unless you know what they do.
<rafal> Pollman: I installed ubuntu yestarday and it is bug-ridden, perhaps some other linux distro is a real os and you might want to try it
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: He can be frustrated all he wants... He needs to show some manners or leave
<smookerPC1> x|x
<dmckee> I'm looking for a way to force quit an instance of a program.
<MikeH> reportingsjr, you're lucky I'm in a good mood, I'll google for you then.
<MikeH> :P
<libertario> i don't untderstand {} \; options to rm
<libertario> :)
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: that's not for you or me to decide or police, though. Pici is on the case anyway
<rafal> kde panel bug, gnome fails to start bug, kde controll center misses he monitor section.... :(
<bruenig> libertario, {} is the filename that find is on, \; just terminates the end of the find command
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: I am free to express my opinion as well
<Pollman> rafal, can you recommend an os that works with compiz-fusion?
<reportingsjr> MikeH: Thanks! I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking for, but I'm reading a few things.
<nkbreau> can someone help me get sound working with 7.10 on my dell d830
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: I already ignored him anyway
<Pici> libertario: {} is the output of of the find command.  \ is I dont know.
<rafal> is ubuntu so horrible unstable (7.10) or am I too good beta tester?
<nkbreau> i did some google searching but noithing helps
<rafal> Pollman: I dont know
<Pollman> 7.10 is a beta?
<bruenig> Pici, the ; needs to be escaped so that it is fed literally to find, if not then bash just interprets it as the end of the command
<tohoyn> rafal: I have it working fine
<bruenig> and doesn't feed it to find
<rafal> Pollman: perhaps ask #linux and distros like #gentoo #debian etc
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: no, you are requested to keep the conversation on topic in this channel and to refrain from expressing your opinion on the troll status of participants.
<bruenig> Pollman, any OS with a linux kernel
<Pollman> Is Gutsy Gibbon a beta?
<dmckee> Anyone know how to force quit a window/program ?
<aschmack> no
<bruenig> solaris too probably
<nkbreau> i have no idea where to start.. please help !
<tohoyn> rafal: what kinds of problems do you have with 7.10?
<bruenig> dmckee, xkill
<MikeH> reportingsjr, system -> administration -> printing
<libertario> bruenig: thx
<rafal> dmckee: in kde press  ctrl+esc trhen point at program
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<libertario> Pici: thx
<nkbreau> my soundcard isnt beoing detected
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<MikeH> reportingsjr, add printer, if it doesn't detect it, I'd imagine your printer would work on the windows printer via samba
<dmckee> GUI in gnome :-\
<Pollman> Is gutsy gibbon a beta?!
<aschmack> Pollman, nope
<usser> no
<MikeH> reportingsjr, but your printer docs should help you from there on.
<bernier> Hi, I installed Xfce on my ubuntu to test it, then I removed it, but now when I want to log in I get the Xubuntu backgound. How can I change this?
<soundray> Pollman: no, but I think you should be forgiven for thinking so
<bruenig> bernier, in the login screen or on the actual desktop?
<Pollman> Can someone please tell me why the ubuntu installer partitioner is stuck at 0%
<rafal> tohoyn:  kde panel bug (dissapeared, afair after enabling saving session in kcontrol), gnome fails to start bug, kde controll center misses the monitor section at all (and kcmdshell display shows empty window)
<jenda> I just installed Ubuntu on my new laptop, and the sound seems not to work at all.
<leroy999> can anybody help me?
<RuanE_> Jack_sparrow: I shut down all the systems on the network and rebooted the Ubuntu box, same issue
<bernier> <bruenig> login screen
<soundray> Pollman: maybe you don't have enough memory
<Pollman> bernier, I didn't think it was but rafal didn't say it was
<reportingsjr> MikeH: How do I add the printer though? I can get to the default printer thing, but not how to actually add one.
<Pici> rafal: You may want to ask KDE specific questions in #kubuntu, we are mostly Gnome users here.
<tohoyn> rafal: I use ubuntu and xubuntu but not KDE
<Pollman> bernier, I mean he said it was
<rafal> Pollman: no, I asked
<dmckee> just trying to close a frozen firefox window in gnome... anyone know the force quit command ?
<Pollman> soundray, I have 2gb of RAM
<MikeH> reportingsjr, look under administration not preferences.
<RuanE_> Jack_Sparrow: I can traceroute, I have rebooted the router, changed network cables, changed NICs
<Pollman> rafal, my bad
<reportingsjr> MikeH: Hmm, ok!
<rafal> dmckee:   killall firefox-bin
<tohoyn> rafal: I have also had gnome startup bug occasionally some time ago
<soundray> Pollman: oh. It's not that, then.
<chuckles_> ?
<rafal> tohoyn: oh? what was the bug exacly?
<usser> dmckee, ps -Al | grep firefox
<dmckee> ok thanks rafal
<naxa2> i cannot edit my menu. if i change something in applications or in system, linux reverts to the original state in 1 minute. what can i do?
<Pollman> soundray, it says its resizing the partition but its been stuck at 0% for 45 minutes
<usser> dmckee, note the 4th number
<tohoyn> rafal: The system jammed after login
<bruenig> bernier, ok so you need to change the gdm theme, gksudo gdmsetup or somesuch
<Pollman> soundray, this is the 4th time its happened
<rafal> Jack_Sparrow: I am not stupidly trolling, I am just noticing how many problems (see above) there are
<usser> dmckee, and then kill <that number>
<tohoyn> rafal: I don't remember now what component was causing the problem
<leroy999> i keep getting an error when trying to use pst on evolution
<leroy999> debug_fp is null
<ouellettesr> Jack_Sparrow: ok, im at the ready to install screen, and it says "The partition tables of the followind devices are changed: SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda), and when I click the advanced button, to see where grub is going to be installed, it says (hd0)
<soundray> Pollman: since you have this massive amount of RAM, can I assume that your hard disk is big, too?
<Pollman> soundray, 500GB
<rafal> how would you people rate ubuntu?
<soundray> Pollman: how big is the partition you want to resize?
<mrcheeks> ouellettesr:choosing hd0 will put grub on the mbr master boot record
<Pici> rafal: This is a support channel, please ask questions like this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rafal> Pici: ok
<Pelo> rafal, this is the ubuntu channel,  what do you expect us to answer ?
<tohoyn> rafal: quite high (after trying debian unstable)
<mrcheeks> which is better than having the boot loader in a partition
<Pollman> soundray, I was sort of confused about the guided partition, so I set it to 170gb, so is that going to make a 170gb partition and use that?
<bernier> <bruenig> got it thanks
<matttis> how do i find out the my reiser file system block size ?
<rafal> tohoyn: I rate it vert low, but I am discussin it in offtopic now
<ouellettesr> mrcheeks: what if I have a sata drive though, whouldnt I need to have sda instead of had?
<Pici> Pelo: psst, you may want to join -ops
<soundray> Pollman: yes, but that's not what I was asking. I was wondering whether you currently had a single 500GB partition occupying the disk.
<reportingsjr> MikeH: Sorry to be a bother, but which one should I choose? I have the host name, ip, subnet mask, and gateway. I have no clue what to choose. (e.g. Ipp,LPD/LPR, etc..)
<MB5000> how do i get ubuntu to recognize the microsoft intellimouse USB?
<ouellettesr> sorry instead of hd0
<Pollman> soundray, there are two partitions, one for the os and files, and one is a restore partition
<mrcheeks> ouellettesr:nope
<MikeH> reportingsjr, use the windows/samba one i reckon.
<Pollman> soundray, I'm worried that its not going to do anything and if I have to cancel it will screw up my files
<soundray> Pollman: which one are you resizing?
<mrcheeks> but in your /etc/fstab the partitions might be known as /dev/sda1 , etc.
<reportingsjr> MikeH: Hmm, I'll try that then.
<RuanE_> So I guess no one really knows the answer :/
<Pollman> soundray, I'm pretty sure its the larger one
<MikeH> reportingsjr, your printer control panel/docs should be able to give you more info on protocols etc.
<Pollman> soundray, yes Its using partition #1 which is the 491gb one
<ouellettesr> mrcheeks well I don't know what's wrong then, I have tried installing 3 times, and each time it says operating system not found after I reboot
<soundray> Pollman: okay, 45 minutes is not nearly enough. Give it at least 6 hours, and ignore the progress indicator.
<mrcheeks> ouellettesr:Did grub installed without errors? Are you using jfs as root file system?
<leroy999> i keep getting an error when trying to use pst on evolution
<leroy999> i keep getting an error when trying to use pst on evolution
<_emet1> hi
<leroy999> debug_fp is null
<MB5000> anyone know how i can get my mouse to work.  i actually tried two: logitech g5 and microsoft intellimouse
<Pollman> soundray. ok 6 hours thankyou. I was worried it wasn't doing anything and I would leave it on for days
<reportingsjr> MikeH: I don't think it's samba because I don't have the port, nor the workgroup.
<_emet1> is this the ubnutu channel
<jenda> I can't get sound to work on my new laptop. No sound whatsoever, no matter which device I choose. Any tips?
<Pollman> soundray, you're the first person to give me solid advice thanks
<mrcheeks> MB5000:it should work
<mrcheeks> try stopping gdm and using X -configure
<mrcheeks> you can also install mdetect
<mrcheeks> to detect your mouse informations
<soundray> Pollman: I'm just extrapolating my experience, but the biggest disk I've dealt with was 250GB.
<MikeH> reportingsjr, what print server do you have?
<reportingsjr> MikeH: The router thing? Or the printer itself?
<soundray> Pollman: sometimes it takes some patience and repeated questioning.
<MB5000> how do u stop gdm I'm totally new to this
<MikeH> whatever connects your printer to the network
<ouellettesr> mrcheeks: after the installer finishes, I have a /target icon on my desktop and a /target/home/ I used ext3 filesystem
<Pollman> soundray, I
<Pollman> soundray, woops, I've also had trouble with the nvidia drivers but that may have been because I was running it off a usb in persistent mode
<PeterT> Hello, I'm having trouble getting the java plugin to work in firefox.
<Warp4> PeterT:  32 or 64 bit?
<MikeH> reportingsjr, if your printer connects directly to the network, tell me what printer you have, if it connects to a print server that connects to network, tell me what that is :P
<soundray> Pollman: I don't think so. NVidia drivers should work equally well on any installation type.
<PeterT> Warp4: 32
<freeman163> PeterT,  i find it's easiest to use synaptic to get the newest version of the JRE
<proprietarysucks> does anyone know if there is a way, using a kickstart file, to tell ubuntu either: don't try to contact security.ubuntu.com or: don't ask to continue when it's not reached?
<Pollman> soundray, It may have been I was doing something wrong, but it will still be much easier without having to go into the boot menu every time
<reportingsjr> MikeH: Ok, I'm guessing the little box is the server.
<kitche> PeterT: did you install the plugin?
<Pollman> soundray, and hopefully it will boot faster
<PeterT> Warp4: I've installed the sun JRE (and JDK) through synaptic.  I can compile and run programs from eclipse
<reportingsjr> MikeH: Jet direct 170x
<reportingsjr> *looks*
<reportingsjr> *smacks head*
<PeterT> Warp4: I also installed the plugin as far as I know
<Warp4> PeterT:  did you restart firefox?
<reportingsjr> MikeH: Now I see the HP JetDirect option!
<PeterT> Many, many times
<nkbreau> what is the command to run in ubuntu to tell ubuntu linux which java jvm to use of the ones i have installed ?
<kitche> PeterT: you probably forgot the plugin which is a seperate package in ubuntu
<MB5000> can I install ubuntu without a cd after it's already installed... like upgrade?
<PeterT> kitche: I'll double check
<ouellettesr> mb5000 type ctrl + alt + f3 and then do sudo killall gdm
<Pelo> MB5000,  you can upgrade online, if thst is what you mean
<Pelo> !upgrade | MB5000
<ubotu> MB5000: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<soundray> Pollman: make sure you install the -generic kernel and associated restricted modules. Come back here if you have trouble. Ask as specifically as you can
<leroy999> i keep getting an error when trying to use pst on evolution
<leroy999> debug_fp is null
<doubleclick> hi, can anyone help me understand double forking to start a daemon? i don't like using it without knowing what the hell it's doing
<Pollman> soundray, I'll try the generic kernel, I hadn't tried that before
<PeterT> nkbreau:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<MACscr> Hmm, the ubunto live cd doesnt like my Parallel area to much
<soundray> !nvidia > Pollman, by specific I mean to say what happens when you follow the advice in the private message
<Pelo> doubleclick,  you might want to consider asking that queswtion in ##linux,  this is more of a instalation support channel and the likes,
<xenar> hey guys. just installed ubuntu/gnome 7.10. any of you know how to get rid of those 'foggy icons' in the 'task bar' and get a little more contrast and clarity into them?
<MikeH> reportingsjr, is that what yours is?
<nkbreau> PeterT - have the sun jdk installed already butt here is  a linux command to switch to another jvm
<MACscr> Er, ubuntu, my apologies =P
<MB5000> thanks guys
<MikeH> reportingsjr, aah, I see, looks promising, any luck?
<Pollman> soundray, thanks I've gotta run now but I hope this works
<MACscr> Xenar : check this out http://tuxenclave.wordpress.com/2007/11/23/ubuntu-customization-guide-v2/
<Pelo> xenar,  change the icon theme ?
<reportingsjr> MikeH: Hmm, I tried print test just a second ago.. looks like no luck so far :(
<jcrawford> ok so that driver did not work
<soundray> Pollman: good luck
<nkbreau> oops that was it
<jcrawford> i installed the drivers, however when i went into restricted devices my card was not listed there
<nkbreau> thanks PeterT
<jcrawford> so i could not install the firmware
<xenar> pelo: it's not the theme, it's the task bar making 'soft' the inactive icons
<PeterT> ok nkbreau
<MikeH> reportingsjr, :(
<ULTIMO> ciao
<reportingsjr> MikeH: No, it's not printing. :(
<nkbreau> eclipse wont start though
<PeterT> I tried installing a different JRE too, plus the corresponding plugin...
<Pelo> xenar, are you talkinga bout the  printer icon ? just rightclick on it and hide
<aschmack> Hey, how would i umount all drives except a cd image that is loopmounted from a smb network share
<soundray> jcrawford: trust me, I don't give up easily. This is one worth giving up on.
<jcrawford> :(
<soundray> jcrawford: Broadcom is Evil when it comes to supporting free software.
<jcrawford> is it only ubuntu or all linux distros?
<nkbreau> i keep getting this A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<nkbreau> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<nkbreau> was found after searching the following locations:
<nkbreau> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11/jre/bin/java
<queenofcrap__> hiya :3 how do i mount a bin/cue in ubuntu? can only find ways to mount iso
<Pelo> aschmack,  sudo umount /mount/point , one by one
<xenar> pelo: no all the window icons in the task bar. they are so soft that I find it hard recognizing them...though I'm getting used to them a bit
<aschmack> it says device is busy
<soundray> jcrawford: it's all free software kernels and OSs
<PeterT> nkbreau: did you install using synaptic?
<jcrawford> bah
<nkbreau> eclipse was already installed
<nkbreau> before i did the 7.10 upgrade
<Pelo> xenar,  is this the default ubuntu theme ?
<nkbreau> same with the jvm
<PeterT> I doubt I can help much, then
<queenofcrap__> how do i mount cue/bin in ubunut?
<Pelo> xenar,  and we are talking about the bottom panel I take it ?
<queenofcrap__> ubuntu*
<soundray> jcrawford: don't complain to us. Write a friendly, professional letter to Broadcom and ask them to support free driver development with specifications.
<Pelo> queenofcrap__, I don'T think you can
<queenofcrap__> Pelo, ok, do you know how i convert it to iso?
#ubuntu 2007-12-04
<soundray> queenofcrap__: convert to iso with bchung
<xenar> pelo: i tried a bunch but this is... Crux. Yes, bottom panel
<jcrawford> soundray: yea i know it's not the community rather broadcom
<PeterT> nkbreau: I just did a fresh install and it works ok.  Perhaps try removing and reinstalling eclipse?  I don't know how many addons etc you had...
<queenofcrap__> soundray, ty ty
<soundray> !info bchunk | queenofcrap__
<ubotu> queenofcrap__: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-6 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Pelo> queenofcrap__, check in the forum or on google but I donT' think it is very reliable , burning it is probably a better option
<carbine> Hello.
<Agent_bob> hmmm i just saw a lot of      dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
<Agent_bob>  This is an essential package - it should not be removed.
<carbine> nick carbinemonoxide
<carbine> Bah
<carbinemonoxide> Lovely typo.
<xenar> pelo: yeah there is a bit more contrast in the default theme (human) but lots of windows are stil hard to recognize
<carbinemonoxide> Anyone here ever get a Segmentation Fault?
<kitche> carbinemonoxide: umm all the time
<xenar> pelo: for instance: gnome-terminal
<xenar> pelo: as opposed to xmms
<carbinemonoxide> Hmm..
<Pelo> xenar,  are you running compiz ?
<Luis> hello everyone
<carbinemonoxide> Know how to go about fixing the segmentation fault in stegbreak?
<MikeH> reportingsjr, I have you tried adding it as an IPP printer?
<carbinemonoxide> =P
<xenar> pelo: or the Add/Remove applications window. What is compiz?
<Luis> will installing ubuntu erase everything on my PC, because I kind of want to do that, lol.
<nkbreau> how do i set java home ?
<reportingsjr> MikeH: I'm trying a few things, but I don't have all the info for it
<soundray> Luis: it will give you the option
<soundray> Luis: it's called something like "use entire hard disk" or similar
<Luis> nice, I just want to get everything deleted, I already have the things I want backed up so everything else doesn't matter
<queenofcrap__> i cant seem to find bchung =(
<Pelo> xenar,  compiz = desktop effects,   , can you take a screenshot of your desktop ? and upload it somewhere so we can see what you are talking about, cause in my comp , those are quite clear and easy to read
<Luis> and danke schon (thanks a lot in German)
<soundray> queenofcrap__: sorry, bchunk
<queenofcrap__> ohhh
<soundray> Luis: gern geschehen
<reportingsjr> Luis: Danke schoen. xD Kidding..
<Luis> lol.
<reportingsjr> Danke haesslich. xD
<Luis> Yes, no umlauts on my keyboard, grrrrr
<queenofcrap__> soundray, yeah that was alot easier to find xD thank you so much for your help <3
<MikeH> reportingsjr, that makes it a bit difficult :S
<reportingsjr> I know, adding e works for me though
<lucian> ok, i've googled and googled. is there a command line program I can use to connect to a wireless network? i just had a situation (fixed now) where I really would have been able to use such a program.
<reportingsjr> MikeH: What does?
<soundray> Luis: RightAlt-[ followed by the vowel you want to umlaut
<nkbreau> oh crap... i just wiped our my PATH enviro var... can i roll that back somewhow ???
<Orion> what is the command to join a new server while remaining in this server as well?
<MikeH> reportingsjr, not knowing anything about it :P
<reportingsjr> MikeH: Well, I tried scanning the hos tname to no avail. :(
<Agent_bob> lucian iwconfig / ifconfig ?
<MikeH> Once you know what protocols it supports, it'd be easy.
<Pelo> Orion, in xchat ? just open a new server from the menu
<reportingsjr> the printer? I know. I hate being stupid/ignorant about things.
<reportingsjr> :(
<soundray> Luis: RightAlt-s for the s-sharp
<nkbreau> how can i set PATH back to the default when you first boot up
<nkbreau> if i reboot will it fix it ???
<lucian> Agent_bob, i've been probing the man files on those but haven't come up with anything that would actually let me connect to a network
<Orion> thanks pelo, just installed ubuntu for the first time, and installed xchat. Ive never used xchat before.
<MikeH> →
<MACscr> The live cd loads straight to terminal? How do i start the gui?
<soundray> nkbreau: how did you set the path?
<DjViper> ↑
<jenda> My sound doesn't work, and it seems there is no ALSA driver for my sound card. It is an Intel ICH8 family card, and there seem to be driver only forthe ICH6 and ICH7 families... what can I do?
<nkbreau> PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java   i did that by mistake wihtout including rest of path
<Luis> :O danke schön soundray.
<sethk> MACscr, normally the live cd loads to the gui.  You just did the default boot?
<MACscr> yep
<soundray> MACscr: it shouldn't normally. Try Safe Graphics mode
<sethk> MACscr, if so, there might not be support for your video on the live cd
<MikeH> Anyone know of a torrent client that supports download time frames and RSS?
<Luis> also, this happened last time when I installed ubuntu, but what is wrong with the font on firefox >_<?
<Pelo> Orion, did you install xchat or are you using xchat-gnome that installs with the defaults ? ifyouare using xchat-gnome I strongly recommend you try xchat regular instead
<nkbreau> soundray, if i reboot will i get the path back i had when i booted up ?
<Pelo> MikeH,  download timeframe , you mean schedular ?
<MACscr> My ATI 880XL? Thats odd
<soundray> nkbreau: that depends entirely on how you changed it in the first place.
<nkbreau> command line
<reportingsjr> Luis: Do you actually.. know german? or do you just know basic things? (Just wondering! I only know the basics though.)
<Orion> Pelo, I am using xchat-gnome. I didnt see regular xchat in the list, how do I access it?
<Pelo> MikeH,  as in do not dl betwenn 8h and 10h ?
<nkbreau> didnt change any files
<htmldotcom> any known issues with parallels workstation 2.2 and ubuntu 7.10?
<nkbreau> just typed PATH=...
<Luis> Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut.
<htmldotcom> its not working for me.
<soundray> nkbreau: just log out and in again to change it back then
<nkbreau> thanks
<Pelo> Orion,  open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install xchat ,  it will remove xchat-gnome as well
<MikeH> Pelo, Yes. My ISP gives a larger download quota offpeak.
<josiahw_> why is it that i can ssh into a computer via terminal however when i try using "Places/Connect to server..." it keeps asking me for the password over and over again
<Orion> thanks pelo
<soundray> htmldotcom: me neither. I switched to VMWare Fusion, which is fine.
<reportingsjr> Luis: Ok, cause you just said Thank you beautiful Soundray (sorry for the highlight!) :p
<recon> Is there a way to run SoX in batch mode (as in, convert a file full of a lossy format to wav)?
<Pelo> MikeH, I like utorrent running on wine , but I think you can get all you want from deluge-torrent with some pluggins
<Pelo> MikeH,  if you prefer native
<MikeH> Pelo, I tried utorrent, but the main status window stays black.
<MikeH> I'd prefer something native tbh, if it can do what I want.
<Luis> it's so messed up, I don't remember how to fix it, verdammt! The font on firefox :S
<Pelo> recon, have you looked at soundconverter
<recon> Pelo: ?
<Pelo> MikeH, wine has much improved over the last few releases, you might want to look into it
<recon> Pelo: i'll give it a shot.
<soundray> Luis: install firefox-gnome-support
<htmldotcom> can some of you guys tell me what you are using for codecs (like mp3 and stuff)? like, are you using ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Pelo> recon,  gui app for converteing between sound file formats,  does batch work
<MikeH> Pelo, I've only just this second tried it :P
<recon> Pelo: gui? eww. but i'll use it anyway, as i need the batch.
<soundray> Luis: and no Kraftausdrücke here, please :)
<Luis> thanks soundray, I am off to install ubuntu on my comp. now (am running it from the cd right now)
<Luis> ohh sorry about that, lol.
<Method> Anyone available to help me out in installing ubuntu?
<recon> Pelo: actually, i just did "sox *.mp3 *.wav". it worked.
<Pelo> MikeH, very odd about the status windows,  mine works perfectly  but I suggest you try deluge-torrent then ,  there is a package in the repos, you can get the plugins from their website
<recon> Method: insert CD. click. done.
<soundray> Luis: we have this time again an aftersee.
<nishiishii> ha
<Orion> pelo, now on xchat thanks
<htmldotcom> soundray: whats the difference between vmware fusion and workstation?
<Pelo> Orion,  welcome to the bigish leagues
<Method> Recon, I realize it's easy when using the entire drive, I've done this before, but I'm trying to dual boot with a drive that has windows on it.
<Orion> lol
<soundray> htmldotcom: Fusion is for Mac OS X
<recon> Method: as did I. it'll auto set up grub to dual boot.
<htmldotcom> ah, ok
<htmldotcom> thx
<MikeH> Hrm, I didn't think of Azureus Pelo
<recon> Method: just tell it to use 1. the free space on a drive, or 2. the second drive you're using.
<MikeH> What's that like these days?
<Method> Well lemme explain then.
<Pelo> MikeH,  I try to forget azureus as much as possible, but I still have nightmares
<sethk> Method, even the dual boot is fairly easy
<Jordan_U> MikeH, Still bloated, but otherwise good
<Method> I'm on the partition manager, after selecting the keyboard layout, my only option that suits what I'm trying to do is Manual. So I choose that...
<Method> Now
<MikeH> Pelo, I used it for a long time under windows no problems, just liked utorrent more, whats your jibe with it?
<MikeH> Jordan_U, That's cause some wanker coded it in java :P
<Jordan_U> MikeH, rtorrent is nice, I have also heard good things about deluge-torrent
<Method> After that, my choices show my hard drive with windows on it, which is an 80 gig drive, and it says Free Space: 8mb
<PeterT> I've found out that the libjavaplugin.so symlink in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins is broken.  Why would it not be inserted correctly when I installed sun-java6-jre & sun-java6-plugin?
<htmldotcom> deluge is no good.
<Method> But I know I have 30 gigs left
<MikeH> I imagine the gcj version of azureus is a bit better?
<htmldotcom> KTorrent is alright
<Method> Also when trying to edit the partition and make it say..25 gigs, it says it's too small
<htmldotcom> I love uTorrent so much, I use wine and uTorrent regularly on ubuntu
<Method> So then what?
<soundray> Method: those 30GB are part of your 80GB partition, most likely.
<josiahw_> is there a good scp gui for ubuntu... like winscp?
<javaJake> josiahw_, gftp - awesome
<Pelo> MikeH, bloated as heck,  ridiculously over complicated and over involved configurations settings,  resources ogre ( hog doesn' begin to cover it) and I spent 6 months in 2004 talking ppl throught nat configuration,  I have just had enough of it , that is all
<Method> Well, what partition am I editing? The current one with windows on it, or the one about to be made?
<josiahw_> javaJake: thank you sir
<Pici> josiahw_: The gnome Places menu can easily map ssh shares (scp)
<Agent_bob> Method sudo fdisk -l
<soundray> Method: if my assumption is correct, then 50GB within your Windows partition are occupied, in which case shrinking it to 25GB won't work.
<Method> No thanks agent bob
<MikeH> hrm
<XLV> i am trying to install 7.10 on this laptophttp://www.rockdirect.com/support/prod.php?a=ajax&product_id=148&size=min .. i have used extra options acpi=off and irqpoll, but still most of the times it wont boot into live dvd environment.. anyone has any ideas on what extra kernel boot parameters may be needed?
<MikeH> is it safe to ctrl+c midway through an apt-get whilst it's downloading packages?
<javaJake> josiahw_, I do not recommend using GNOME's "Connect to Server" option, btw
<xenar> Pelo: http://www.xen.dds.nl/files/images/Screenshot-crux.png
<Orion> is it possible to setup an IRC bot on ubuntu? If so could someone send me a link to some documentation? I cant seem to find any.
<Agent_bob> Method suit your self.
<javaJake> xenar, yes
<soundray> MikeH: yes
<Pelo> MikeH,  I can give you my skining file for wine , it might solve the colour problem you were having with utorrent
<xenar> pelo: http://www.xen.dds.nl/files/images/Screenshot-glider.png
<javaJake> xenar, in fact, it'll even start off where it stoped last
<soundray> MikeH: it'll pick up where you left off.
<K_Dallas> Good evening guys! I was so surprised when I tried to install teTeX and found out that it was no more maintained and updated! Anyone knows why?
 * Jordan_U consoles Pelo, Post tramatic stress syndrome is hard
<Method> Your assumtion is correct, thats about the amount Im using
<Pelo> xenar, hold on let me have a look
<htmldotcom> I would like your skinning file pelo
<MikeH> soundray, how about if I don't want it to? :P
<javaJake> MikeH, in fact, it'll even start off where it stoped last
<Method> But I have about 30 gigs left
<MikeH> Pelo, Hrm, I'm not sure that's the issue, but I'll give it a go.
<aschmack> Anyone that could help me help a friend install ubuntu 7.10 from inside ubuntu 6.10 using a loopmounted image of the livecd please PM me
<soundray> K_Dallas: Thomas Esser, who used to maintain teTeX, has turned to other things. He recommends texlive.
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way I can label a usb stick or external hard drive so they don't mount as "disk" and "disk -1"?
<Pelo> Jordan_U, you are not kidding me,  I was a mear voice at the time and all the ops took the chrismass period off, me an another guy were doing the support in 8hrs shift
<K_Dallas> soundray, i see. i never liked much the TeXLive but it seems that i have no choice now
<Agent_bob> soundray Method told me "no thanks"  but you might mention  sudo fdisk -l    to him anyway.
<Pelo> xenar, I'm not sure what the problem is,  the text in the window list seems very clear to me and easy to read
<soundray> Agent_bob: why should he use fdisk when he wants to resize his Windows partition?
<Agent_bob> live CD's are good for working with partitions.
<htmldotcom> yes they are
<soundray> K_Dallas: I didn't like it at first, but it's not that different after all
<K_Dallas> a font question:  Is there a simple way to use Vista new set of fonts (the C serie) under Ubuntu? Any package for that? Thanks
<Agent_bob> soundray never mind,    if neither of you know what fdisk -l  does  then forget i mentioned it.
<jcrawford> hmm i found the firmware for my card but alas it doeswnt work either
<xenar> pelo: it's not the text, but the icons
<jcrawford> and it's even copyrighted by broadcom!!
<jcrawford> lol
<K_Dallas> soundray, true, i used to use their live version on my daughter's computer and it was good but i think i am used to tetex
<Pelo> MikeH, htmldotcom  accecpt the file and put it in   /home/user/.wine then restart wine , it a good match for human and cleanlook or most clearlook based theme
<filloy> how do i change the Group of an external hdd? its set to plugdev, i need it to be filloy (my user). Thank you very much!
<soundray> Agent_bob: oh, I overlooked the -l -- thank you :)
<PeterT> K_Dallas: It'd be nice if it was possible to use those fonts, if you get an answer while I'm still here, can you let me know?
<xenar> Pelo, if you're used to a bit of contrast then it becomes very annoying indeed
<phanto1> i installed an second ethernet card in my ubuntu machine (to use as a bridge) and it isn't recognised in ifconfig.  however, it works just fine in the live cd.  i'd rather not have to reinstall
<K_Dallas> PeterT, certainly
<eyemean> hi, does anyone know CINELERRA?
<MikeH> cheers Pelo
<Pelo> xenar, I don' thinks you can do anything about that but you can try and look in gconf-editor , under apps/gnome-panel  see if there is a settig there
<Pelo> htmldotcom, yiou need to accept the file
<eyemean> i heard it a good video edititing software, but i have trying to find out how to install it and im lost due to being new to ubuntu
<htmldotcom> ok
<javaJake> I'm having strange problems. Various applications (Flash, VoIP phone, pidgin) try to access ALSA but fail to do so, sometimes locking up in the process. It also affects my laptop, a completely different hardware set. :P
<javaJake> So I assume it affects everyone. ;)
<rafal> how to use qemu + kqemu in u buntu
<ouellettesr> hello, I finally fot fiesty installed on my laptop, but now, after grub loads the screen goes blank
<Pelo> javaJake,  do you have sound in other apps ?
<javaJake> Pelo, probably
<K_Dallas> PeterT, here is what i just found not tested though: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/09/16/installing-vista-fonts-in-ubuntu/
<javaJake> Pelo, but that has never mattered before
<Pelo> javaJake,  can you test the other apps ?
<soundray> eyemean: have a look at http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<javaJake> Pelo, such as?
<eyemean> thank you soundray
<Pelo> javaJake, play a music file in rythmbox for exemple or a movie in totem
<htmldotcom> thx Pelo
<xenar> Pelo, it's /apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel ;)
<rafal> how can I be ubuntu devel?
<Pelo> xenar, you found it ?
<javaJake> Pelo, right now I have XChat (which can use sound), Pidgin (which is on mute), and Gizmo (which locks up on startup).
<dav1> hi there, does anybody know where the jumpers go to specify whether a cd-rom is master or slave?
<soundray> eyemean: if you're new, you will need a bit of guidance on how to use that information...
<PeterT> K_Dallas, looks promising.  Thanks
<Pelo> rafal, look on the official site, there is a how to contribute section
<K_Dallas> PeterT, my pleasure
<Pici> dav1: offtopic for here, ask in ##hardware (and probably speicific to your cdrom drive)
<ouellettesr> dav1 read the back of the drive
<xenar> Pelo, but there's nothing there, only a history something
<Agent_bob> !contribute > rafal
<javaJake> Pelo, also, Pandora.com or MediaMaster.com (both music sites) lock up if Miro is running. :P
<javaJake> Pelo, totem is frozen...
<Pelo> javaJake,  but are you getting sound out of them ?
<MikeH> awesome, cheers Pelo, worked a treat.
<MikeH> Any idea how to fix the silly small fonts etc.
<xenar> Pelo, but thanks anyway. Knowing about gconf-edit is a good thing
<javaJake> Pelo, I just ran it and it won't unfreeze. This is just after startup
<javaJake> Pelo, no, they lockup just ebfore sound comes
<MikeH> or is that just a case of restarting  x server to load windows fonts Pelo ?
<jsoftw> Of course.
 * jsoftw is bored
<javaJake> jsoftw, heheheh
<eyemean> soundray, yep ur right about that, i had a quick look and dosent resemble anything i know, lol
<soundray> eyemean: do you know which one to choose -- 32 or 64bit software?
<Pelo> MikeH,  it,s just a list of windows item with hex colors assigned,  you can easyly modify it by sampling colours of a screeen shot with the gimp and using those in the files to match your own theme
<eyemean> soundtray, yes 32
<javaJake> So, yea, all my programs cannot access ALSA for some reason. Until I reboot. Then I'm fine for a while
<Pelo> javaJake,  I think you need to fix your sound in general and it will work in you java and viop apps,
<MikeH> Pelo, it's fine as it is, works well
<javaJake> And it affects a Dell desktop AND Compaq Laptop!
<Pelo> !sound | javaJake  start with this
<ubotu> javaJake  start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jsoftw> Whats an interesting program I can install which I can pretend will make me more productive?
<dav1> hi, ine of my external hard drives (NFTS) wont hot mount but my other NFTS hard drive will, any ideas?
<soundray> eyemean: okay. Go to System-Preferences-Software Sources and click the Third Party... tab
<Pelo> jsoftw, projects ?
<ouellettesr> does anyone know why I get a blank screen after grub loads?
<MikeH> Pelo, 2 questions though, how do you get over it breaking when minimised, and how do you get your browser of choice to open with utorrent by default?
<nishiishii> jsoftw: Open Office?
<jsoftw> Pelo: Already installed. though it does not work properly.
<jsoftw> Pelo: whats projects?
<kamui__> anyone get the alps dualpoint to stop clickdragging? 40 forum posts later and i stil cant use the builtin eraserpoint on my umpc
<nishiishii> GnuOpen Finance Management?
<soundray> eyemean: then click the Add button and paste the appropriate line in the dialog, including the ./
<MB5000> i tried x -configure to get my mouse to work but it didnt work
<Pelo> MikeH,  can't open browers from ut or launch files from it ,  and don't minimise it , send it to the tray,  just fix the settings for that in the prefs
<soundray> ouellettesr: for how long?
<Pelo> jsoftw, I think it is called project,   an office app to sechedule and keep track of long projects,  check in add/remove under office
<Pelo> jsoftw,  might be called planneer now that I think about it
<ouellettesr> soundray, well I waited about 2 minutes
<eyemean> soundray, done
<soundray> ouellettesr: give it 5 minutes before you conclude that it has crashed
<nishiishii> Pelo: There is one called Project Management. Helps create WBS logs.
<htmldotcom> anyone know of a good program for windows that will allow me to access my ext3 linux partition?
<xenar> my first hours of using ubuntu/gnome have been very frustrating indeed. I had one eye-lid twitching for the first time in years
<jsoftw> Pelo: there is no office catagory
<Agent_bob> hmmm i need to remake /boot/initrd.img-something-386  in a chrooted env    will mounting /proc in that env mess anything up ?
<ouellettesr> soundray, and why would it take 5 mintues to load ubuntu?
<Orion> xenar: It will get better
<soundray> eyemean: close the dialogs, open System-Administration-Synaptic Package Manager and hit the Reload button.
<xenar> getting used to it a bit though
<bluevapour_> hey guys, im considering either upgrading my laptop (1.5 celeron M 360 1mb cache) with more ram, OR buying a new laptop, any advice from hardware jedis?
<nishiishii> xenar: That is how to do things in windows leaving your system through your eye lid.
<Pelo> MikeH,  and for the torrents to start automaticaly when you dl then,   jsut set your ff to dl torrents to the desktop automaticaly and in the utorrent prefs  under other  use the autolaud torrent files, and point it to your desktop,  check the delete torrent instead of renaming bit
<javaJake> dav1, hey, are you being assisted?
<Orion> nishiishii thats good stuff
<soundray> ouellettesr: it doesn't normally. I would wait that long, though, before concluding that it has crashed. It's diagnostic strategy.
<xenar> nishiishii, leaving your system?
<dav1> no
<nishiishii> your body, your brain
<xenar> nishiishii, I'm quite used to KDE
<Orion> xenar leaving your body
<nishiishii> It was a joke. ;)
<ouellettesr> wow
<javaJake> dav1, say my name before you say anything. This makes your text come up in red on my end
<xenar> nishiishii, yeah i don't really get it
<Agent_bob> bluevapour_ ummm   avoid ati chip sets
<kamui__> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source'
<kamui__> chmod: cannot access `compatible/*': No such file or directory
<kamui__> /bin/sh: cannot create compatible/kversion: Directory nonexistent
<kamui__> -e
<kamui__> Makefile has been modified by generate_compatible, please run `make' again
<nishiishii> Quite alright :)
<javaJake> !paste | kamui__
<ubotu> kamui__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eyemean> soundray, done and searched for cinelerra and found
<kamui__> sorry
<jenda> I managed to get sound working by installing linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r), but all the sound is extremely quiet even though all the settings are set to maximum... any idea how to fix this?
<soundray> bluevapour_: if the display is still good, I would upgrade.
<kamui__> whats missing?
<dav1> javajake:cheers - sorry new to irc
<Pelo> jsoftw,  no office categhory in add/remove, look more closely, might be called something else , what is the menu name for the submenut for the OpenOffice stuff in your applicatsion menu, should be the same thing
<Orion> xenar he is saying windows is like a disease leaving your body and the side effect of it is the twitching of your eye
<bluevapour_> Display?
<eyemean> soundray, do i just select cinelerra?
<javaJake> dav1, np, you are doing great so far. :)
<xenar> Orion, ah ok
<bluevapour_> the only thing i dont like is, i cant play cs 1.6 in wine without lag :S
<javaJake> dav1, so, open a terminal (you know, that dreaded blinking cursor ;)
<Orion> cs 1.6 lags anyways
<javaJake> dav1, and unplug your external HD
<xenar> Orion, actually windows is like a blessing compared to this, especially if you're used to it
 * Pelo lost track again ,  this support stuff is a young man's game 
<prakriti> I can't get steam to work at all in wine :(
<javaJake> Pelo, support burnout? :)
<Pelo> xenar,  I don't consider it a blessing reinstalling every 6 months,
<xenar> Orion, it's mostly the contrast... the weak user interface design in terms of information communication
<me_> hi all, my internet connection is extremely slow under 7.10 compared to windows. anyone know how to chance this so i can stop using windows altogether?
<dav1> javaJake:ok
<Pelo> javaJake,  no  6 hrs of shoveling snow
<xenar> Pelo, I've been using my win98se install for years ;)
<javaJake> Pelo, heheheh
<xenar> Pelo, quite as long as my OpenSUSE/KDE install
<soundray> eyemean: I just followed the same steps and cinelerra shows in synaptic...
<xenar> Pelo, and my OpenSUSE install got just as corrupted if not more so
<Pelo> xenar, I am very impressed with your patience and lack of catching viruses and  other stuff
<xenar> Pelo, the ubuntu package management is really a blessing
<soundray> eyemean: hit Reload again and watch out for any errors
<javaJake> dav1, now, copy and paste this into a terminal without the quotes: "tail -f /var/log/syslog" (Use Ctrl+Shift+V to paste in a terminal.)
<xenar> Pelo, I don't catch viruses
<javaJake> xenar, hear hear! (package management)
<xenar> Pelo, compared to opensuses
 * Pelo coughs on xenar , enjoy
<jsoftw> Meh
<me_> im using firefox and pagess are taking 10 seconds to load as oppose to < 1 sec in windows, using wireless for both to connect to router
<javaJake> lol
<Orion> xenar, i prefer ubuntu, but im a computer science student so its more suited to my needs
<IanLiu> I ve got a Samsung display, and I wanted to make it Digital instead of Analog. I go to System > Admi.. > Screen and Graphics, and change to Digital driver, but it doesnt works... How should I do it?
<bluevapour_> hmmm so i was thinking of upgradin the ram from 256 to 1gb
<juano__> me_: disable ipv6
<matttis> hi
<bullium> I have a laptop with multiple removable DVD/CD-ROM drives...how do I properly stop those devices to remove them from the system...there is no media in either drive
<Pelo> me_,  do y ou have a butload of pluggins open, or do you have other stuff hogging your connection like limewire or torrents ?
<juano__> !ipv6 | me_
<ubotu> me_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<matttis> how do i _undelete_ files ?
<xenar> Orion, same here, but even when I was studying I usually preferred windows over suse/debian
<k1duga1> me_: try firefox 3 beta its faster then IE7
<me_> hi juano, thanks for the info, can you tell me the command to do this please
<javaJake> 0o
<javaJake> D-rat!
<LjL> matttis: you don't
 * javaJake hides in a cave
<juano__> me_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<juano__> me_: use that link to disable it
<javaJake> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<choudesh> bullium: what do you mean stop? if there is no processes useing them - you should be able to umount them
<matttis> LjL: why ?
<javaJake> Oops
<Pelo> xenar,   I tried out ubuntu because I thought learning about linux would look nice on my CV and I was looking for work ,  it took me 5 days to boot xp back and that was only to get my email info,  I never looked back
<xange> after upgrading from fiesty to gusty and running dselected and removing the packages suggested (beryl being one of them) my X won't run correctly, it says that it is running in low graphics mode, with that my USB mouse isn't working...it seems that X isn't configurd correctly but my /etc/X11/xorg.conf appears correct
<LjL> javaJake: what?
<soundray> eyemean: you okay now?
<Pelo> javaJake, what's up ?
<LjL> matttis: because it's not possible with ext3
<amigappc> good morning everybody
<me_> juano: much appreciated! good karma to you sir, take care!
<javaJake> LjL, FloodBot1 FloodBot2 FloodBot3
<xenar> Pelo, impressive
<xange> s/dselected/aptitude/
<LjL> javaJake, err, they're, like, opped
<javaJake> LjL, I think they're evil, sorry, didn't realize the !ops triggered an emergency. :P
<kitche> javaJake: they are ubuntu bots :)
<juano__> me_: your welcome! you too anytime
<me_> thanks folks goodbye
<bullium> choudesh: there is no option to unmount them
<amigappc> does anybody have some time ?
<xenar> Pelo, I've been using linux since the days of SUSE 5 or 6 I think...
<javaJake> lol, sorry about that LjL
<matttis> LjL: i've got reiser and fat where the files are located
<KaiForce> hello all, having a problem with external drives connected with USB. Is this a good place to ask?
<javaJake> When I saw "Flood" I thought oh no. :P
<amigappc> i have some probs with my soundcard
<choudesh> bullium: hmm - heavy channel usage at the moment, please PM.
<Pelo> xenar, I like to compare the experience to going to a freinds house and sitting in a chair that you discover is jsutthe most confortable ever, like it was made for you
<xenar> Pelo, but I guess I'm just really demanding of my user experience
<amigappc> its a HDA
<soundray> !intelhda | amigappc
<ubotu> amigappc: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<xenar> Pelo, ok...well I guess people differ ;)
<IanLiu> does someone knows how to change analog monitor to digital one?
<xenar> Pelo, but just to give you some comparison
<javaJake> Yay
<Pelo> xenar,  xp basicaly set my teeth on edge from the moment I tried it ,  win98 wasn'T as bad,  but my best windows experience wat win 3.11
<LjL> matttis: for FAT, i think you'd have better luck with some DOS floppy dedicated to undeleting, or something. for Reiser i'm not aware of anything, it would probably have the same issues as ext3 (i.e. be basically impossible)
<vanberge> anyone ever hear of 7.10 loading up different settings, etc. when logging in as the same user account?  almost like i have used two different user ID's but i haven't.  only one home dir.  only one username in the passwd file
<xenar> Pelo, my OpenSUSE 10.0 KDE took 15 seconds to load gEdit
<soundray> IanLiu: just connect. It doesn't require any software changes.
<javaJake> Say... LjL, out of curiosity, what's the userlimit for anyway?
<xenar> Pelo, now in Ubunto 7.10 it takes 3 seconds
<xenar> Pelo, but I prefer leafpad for quick notes
<tb0y> I just switched my desktop over to Ubuntu 7.10 and am loving it
<xenar> Pelo, leafpad is even quicker than the gnome run box!
<IanLiu> I did it, but when I unplug the analog, the monitor shuts
<Pelo> xenar,  you do realose that gedit is a gnome app and that you were running a kde desktop ?
<LjL> javaJake: stopping attacks
<bazhang_> xenar: care to join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Agent_bob> hmmm getting an error from mkinitrd  "/usr/sbin/mkinitrd: MODULES: Unknown value LIST"
<javaJake> LjL, aahhhh
<xenar> Pelo, I do, but it was the same with everything else
<bluevapour_> hmm anyone else have a celeron m here?
<soundray> IanLiu: you may need to reboot
<javaJake> LjL, smart! :)
<xenar> Pelo, opera took minutes
<amigappc> now i got some error message
<eyemean> soundray, i was just wondering if i need to install anything else, buts looks like it has selected other software for it.
<dav1> javaJake: sorry - just checking, the HD isnt mounted at the moment - do you want me to reboot so its mounted - then unmount and then run the command?
<xenar> Pelo, now it takes seconds
<IanLiu> hmm, gonna try
<IanLiu> thanks
<xenar> Pelo, win 3.11 was your best experience?
<javaJake> dav1, no
<amigappc> @soundray i got some errors ... it cant lock some dirs
<xenar> Pelo, wow... I must say I never looked back after I tried win95
<soundray> eyemean: yes, ubuntu manages package dependencies for you.
<Pelo> xenar,  I only tried open suse on live cd , I wasn'T all that impressed,  and I don'T realy care for kde personnaly
<javaJake> dav1, did you run that command in a terminal?
<samurailink3> I'm having a rather annoying sound problem. Sound won't play in Totem or firefox for that matter, but in vlc, the sound works just fine.
<javaJake> dav1, and unplug the HD?
<tmarvelous> hi all - can anyone here help me determine if my wifi card is dead or not configured?
<matttis> Is there anyone who has experience with _photorec_ ?
<xenar> Pelo, the biggest problem I have with linux is lack of customization :P
<xenar> Pelo, like the task bar
<vanberge> or has anyone seen 7.10 mess up a profile?
<xenar> Pelo, neither KDE nor Gnome taskbar are any good
<xenar> Pelo, and you can't tweak it to your needs
<Pelo> xenar,   I never went back from one to the one before, but looking back on it now, my best time using windows was with 3.11 , it never crashed on me, I knew where everthing was I had my autoexec and config files tweaked to perfections
<Flannel> xenar: What sort of tweaks are you looking for
<c6gunner> .com
<htmldotcom`> ok
<xenar> Pelo, aah! that is also the feeling I get from win98 as opposed to linux. you know where everything is
<dav1> javajake:yep - it returned a long list
<eyemean> soundray, your help has been much appreciated, your a star, would it be better if i restart ubuntu after installation?
<javaJake> dav1, ok, good, keep it running
<Pelo> xenar,  you can try fluxbox,  enlightenment, bluebox, blackbox, xcfe and a butload of other desktop managers
<ouellettesr> soundray, what do ya know it took 5 minutes for ubuntu to load..
<xenar> Flannel, right now mostly that contrast thing I was talking about
<soundray> eyemean: no, in this case, it doesn't make a difference.
<xenar> Pelo, yeah I know
<javaJake> dav1, actually, go ahead and close the terminal
<xenar> Pelo, I did once but never liked it
<xenar> Pelo, I might try again
<Agent_bob> anyone know what key words are acceptable in /etc/mkinitrd/mkinitrd.conf   for var MODULES=   ?
<dav1> javajake:ok
<jcrawford> ok i just tried the BCM43xx drivers/firmware and they are not helping at all either.  I cannot see my connection in network manager or wifi-radar
<Flannel> xenar: Contrast?  That's just a theme change.
<eyemean> soundray, ok thanx again m8
<jcrawford> and iwconfig does not show it either
<MikeH> What's the best way to share files between linux and windows install?
<MikeH> Both need to be writable, and run at a decent spee
<MikeH> *speed
<matttis> Photorec anyone ?
<samurailink3> MikeH: Samba Shares!
<IdleOne> !samba | MikeH
<ubotu> MikeH: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xenar> Flannel, well the themes supplied with base ubuntu install don't provide any relief
<MikeH> bah
<MikeH> no
<javaJake> dav1, then plug in your HD. You'll want to copy the /var/log/syslog file to your Desktop. If you want to use a terminal, run "cp /var/log/syslog ~/Desktop"
<bazhang_> xenar: do you have a support channel question?
<MikeH> dual-boot
<KaiForce> MikeH, how about a FAT32 partition
<Pelo> Flannel,  he means the icons in the windows list going dim for inactive apps
<soundray> ouellettesr: so you've excluded major incompatibilities and crashes. Now you can debug the delay problem. Did you observe which stage took all this time?
<MB5000> ugg my mouse still will not work
<jcrawford> guess i am going to sell this system and build a pc based system
<xenar> bazhang_, euhm... do I? ;)
<jcrawford> soundray: are you still aorund, would like some suggestions on usb wifi cards you were talking about earlier
<IdleOne> !ntfs | MikeH
<ubotu> MikeH: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bazhang_> xenar: if not, you might try ##windows
<Pelo> MB5000, usb mouse ? look up the model in www.ubuntuforums.org and in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<MikeH> KaiForce, has FAT32 support improved at all?
<soundray> jcrawford: don't sell your Mac Pro. It's a *lovely* machine to run Ubuntu on.
<Agent_bob> does anyone know what key words are acceptable in /etc/mkinitrd/mkinitrd.conf   for var MODULES=   ?
<MB5000> pelo yes usb
<MikeH> KaiForce, what I meant was, performance, not support
<xenar> bazhang_, my current question is about contrast in the taskbar icons for windows that are not active
<dav1> javajake:ok - done that - now have file on my desktop
<jcrawford> soundray: not without wifi lol
<soundray> jcrawford: if you can afford it, buy a few different ones. The cheaper the better.
<KaiForce> in Linux?  I know it works, my laptop is setup that way Ubuntu/XP.  I don't know about performance, it seems just fine.
<MikeH> IdleOne, what's the performance like on write access to NTFS partitions?
<soundray> jcrawford: (zd1211 devices tend to be the cheapest)
<samurailink3> Any ideas for sound not working in totem or miro? They do work in vlc. And amarok hangs on load. Maybe an alsa problem?
<bazhang_> xenar: if you are not getting a response, you might try ubuntuforums.org
<IdleOne> MikeH: no issues here
<javaJake> dav1, perfect. Now, put the contents of that file in pastebin.ca (website)
<jcrawford> haha IdleOne i used to use the nickname idle0ne
<javaJake> dav1, and give me the link it creates
<jcrawford> think i still have it registered here too
<Robotchicken1886> hey does anyone know the correct spelling of cinerella the movie making software
<tmarvelous> can anyone help me get ubuntu to "see" my wifi card?
<xenar> bazhang_, aye, I got a response but the gnome panel seems to be the summon of non-customizability
<Pelo> xenar,  you might also want to go to the gnome website and check out their forum for some info on this
<filloy> Please help me, i need to change the group ownership from plugdev to my user, its an external hdd; it seems that chgrp -R dosnt work (operation not permitted). Thank you very much!
<MikeH> IdleOne, cheers, I'll give it a go
<xenar> Pelo, aye, thanks
<Robotchicken1886> hey does anyone know the correct spelling of cinerella the movie making software
<xenar> Pelo, there's prolly also other panels
<KaiForce> filloy try sudo
<power788> Can someone help me...when I login the screen gets stuck at the ubuntu-orange screen and does not log in
<soundray> filloy: try sudo chgrp -R
<Pelo> xenar,  avant windows navigator , google for it
<IdleOne> jcrawford: this nick comes from a irc network I am Staffer on been using it for 5 6 years now
<filloy> soundray: KaiForce, already tried that, the same output
<soundray> Robotchicken1886: cinelerra
<IdleOne> 5/6
<xenar> Pelo, I'll write it down
<vanberge> is it wierd if i can log in with a password, and also log in without a password??
<KaiForce> in that case, operation is not permitted ;)
<vanberge> with the same username???
<dav1> javajake:website says the file is too big - do you want me to jsut copy in the last bit of the file?
<soundray> vanberge: yes
<xenar> Pelo, and something else
<IdleOne> vanberge: very weird
<etank> big 2231
<Agent_bob> filloy chown -R :<group> </basedir>
<etank> bug 2231
<Pelo> vanberge,  doyou get the same user setting for both ?
<power788> The last thing I did was "save currently running programs" before restarting and now I cant login...how do I reverse that?
<Pelo> xenar,  ask away
<filloy> KaiForce: if not the root, then who can do that?...its group is plugdev
<jcrawford> i used that bnick about 3-4 years ago bacause i was always idling ;)
<xenar> Pelo, I just cannot for the life of me get the file browser to open an m3u file in xmms after I double click it, when I've made xmms the default application
<Robotchicken1886> anyone know a good place to get warez
<jcrawford> soundray: http://www.staples.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/StaplesProductDisplay?&langId=-1&storeId=10001&catalogId=10051&productId=157207&cmArea=SEARCH
<KaiForce> filloy see message from Agent_bob
<Pici> !piracy | Robotchicken1886
<ubotu> Robotchicken1886: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<etank> bug 2311
<IdleOne> Robotchicken1886: not here
<xenar> Pelo, mp3 files work fine
<bluevapour_> with this celeron 1.5, thats as high as the laptop mobo will go so i can only really upgrade ram and hdd, and it only had 16mb integrated video memory, so should i still just upgrade it
<LjL> vanberge, so very weird that i'd restart from a live cd and run rkhunter and chkrootkit just to be sure
<filloy> Agent_bob: done that, and sudo <whatyousaid> and the same output
<etank> !bug 2311
<rledge21> anyone know where I can find a gnome applet tutorial?
<LjL> etank, no bug reports in here
<Agent_bob> roborcchicken   try  127.0.0.1
<vanberge> IdleOne, soundray   not exactly i guess.   what i mean is thati  get different user settings if i hit 'tab' to get the password vs if i hit enter after typing my username (also LjL )
<samurailink3> Robotchicken1886: Software? Check 'gksudo synaptic' ;)
<soundray> jcrawford: I can't use that link
<filloy> Agent_bob: ohh, sorry...i tried with chgrp...just a sec
<javaJake> dav1, yes, if you don't mind
<javaJake> dav1, last 20-30 lines
<power788> exit
<xenar> Pelo, or with any program, for that matter
<etank> LjL: just checkin
<jcrawford> soundray: :(
<LjL> etank: try #ubuntu-bots
<IdleOne> samurailink3: :) hehe
<etank> k
<xenar> Pelo, I think it has to do with the "do you want to automatically open text files with the default program" option
<dav1> javajake:http://pastebin.ca/805063
<Pelo> xenar,  firstly can you actualy play m3u files ? I thought those were playlist ? and it is possible it wont, open it from nautilus properly  it need to be opened from the app,  I get that wiht mp3 in rhythmbox, I think it has to do with the fact taht those are propriatary
<filloy> Agent_bob: ok, i tried with chown and alsa Opeartion not permitted :(
<jcrawford> it's a  LINKSYS WIRELESS-N USB
<MB5000> how do i access he top menu?
<jcrawford> damn that caps lock
<jcrawford> sorry
<vanberge> Pelo, i mis spoke a little... i get different user settings when i hit tab after typing my username vs. hitting enter after typin gmy user name.
<vanberge> but, others may be helping
<filloy> Agent_bob: its an external hdd, i dont know if that changes things...
<xenar> Pelo, no. it's just a file type with associated applications
<KaiForce> it shouldn't filloy, what filesystem
<xenar> Pelo, I can select xmms from the list and it will open it fine
<filloy> KaiForce: vfat
<xenar> Pelo, just not as the default application
<Pelo> vanberge, my guess it it is being handled as two seperate users, one with no password
<pbandjco> hey i am having some problems getting compiz-fusion to work with dual monitors any ideas? or where should i be looking?
<matttis> how do i search packages with apt-get ?
<soundray> jcrawford: Linksys may or may not work. My best experience is with "noname" brands
<filloy> pbandjco: what video card?
<pbandjco> 7900gtx
<Agent_bob> filloy that can be from either of two causes,   1 you didn't run it as root and don't have permission.   or 2 it's not a true filesystem  i.e. M$ psyudo file system
<matttis> how do i search packages with apt-* ?
<vanberge> Pelo, but i enter the same username, same password.. just hit tab vs hit enter after the username
<IdleOne> matttis: apt-get search package
<Pelo> xenar,  did you set xmms as your default open with app ?( sorry if you said already , I'M a little tired)
<KaiForce> check me if I'm wrong, but I don't know that vfat supports ownership
<matttis> IdleOne: thx
<filloy> pbandjco: is it an nvidia or ati?
<Pelo> vanberge, no idea then
<soundray> jcrawford: e.g. Longshine. Recent Netgear stuff has been okay. Also Belkin
<javaJake> dav1, looks good...
<Aaron> Hey guys...
<pbandjco> nvidia
<xenar> Pelo, yes. It's not to do with .m3u. I also cannot open any .txt file by double clicking
<KaiForce> it will display the owner of the mount point I think... I may be stoned.
<matttis> IdleOne: doesnt work...
<tmarvelous> what is an inf file?
<javaJake> dav1, run "ls /media" and give me the output here
<IdleOne> matttis: what package?
<xenar> Pelo, I think it applies to ANY text file
<javaJake> dav1, if it is one line
<filloy> Agent_bob: well, it was formatted in linux...with gparted, so i guess its a valid fs, ill try again with sudo
<Aaron> I've got two questions... Who thinks they can help?
<matttis> IdleOne: Sleuth Kit
<soundray> jcrawford: buy from someone who will give you a no-quibbles exchange if it doesn't work with Ubuntu out of the box.
<xenar> Pelo, you can imagine the frustration ;)
<htmldotcom> ask away aaron
<nishiishii> Aaron: Ask away
<jimmygoon> I think ubuntu just did a disk check with NO user feedback at all :/
<KaiForce> filloy you still here?
<Agent_bob> filloy in case it's # 2    then  mount -o remount,uid=<blah>,gid=<blah> <mountpoint>
<filloy> pbandjco: try nvidia-settings, it will help you very much :d
<dav1> javajake: output is - cdrom  cdrom0
<Pelo> xenar,  that is posslble,  linux doesn't look at extension for file type but to tags in the file , but I can open txt file by just dbl clicking on them , not sure why you can't
<MB5000> is Ubuntu really worth this trouble?  I cant get a simple mouse to work
<filloy> Agent_bob: ok, ill try that
<KaiForce> filloy vfat does not support ownership
<Spirotot> Alright. First (and simpler) question: Where can I download the Guifications plugin for Pidgin, for Ubuntu 7.10?
<soundray> jimmygoon: Ubuntu shuts up unless there is a problem.
<htmldotcom> Yes MB5000 it is worth it.
<IdleOne> matttis: apt-cache search package
<IdleOne> sorry
<xenar> Pelo, it's also impossible to create a new file in a directory if you have list view enabled, because there is no 'empty space' in the view to click on, but that's quite another thing
<pbandjco> how do i access that?
<MB5000> k
<amigappc> connexant CX20549
<xenar> Pelo, are you sure about that?
<prakriti> MB5000 : what mouse do you have?
<xenar> Pelo, I would find that very strange
<Pelo> xenar,  pick one,  right click , properties,  open with tab,  make sure that gdeit is thicked as an app to open with,  and remove all the othes you don,t want from the list
<amigappc> is there a driver for the soundchip connexant CX20549
<KaiForce> filloy see http://blogs.sun.com/richb/entry/group_ownership_problems_with_files
<Pici> !sound > amigappc (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<MB5000> prakriti : logitech g5, and microsoft intellimouse
<eyemean> soundray, it dosent seem to want to start, so i rebooted and same problem
<crimsun> amigappc: yes.  It's enabled by default in the snd-hda-intel driver.
<eyemean> soundray, any ideaas pls?
<javaJake> dav1, OK, OK. Run "sudo mkdir /media/external-ntfs; sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/external-ntfs; ls /media" and tell me what it says (use pastebin.ca for multiple lines)
<Spirotot> Second question: I need to find an audio driver, or something - I cannot figure out how to get my speakers to work. It keeps saying that I'm missing a GStreamer plugin, or something.
<filloy> pbandjco: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings and then run sudo nvidia-settings to use it :)
<amigappc> crimsun but i have no sound
<soundray> eyemean: can you be more precise in your error description?
<IdleOne> !info sleuthkit   | matttis
<ubotu> matttis: sleuthkit: Tools for forensics analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-1 (gutsy), package size 2749 kB, installed size 7328 kB
<tremby> i've been using fedora core 6 for the last year and a bit, since it came out, but i switched to ubuntu yesterday. but i've grown partial to the fedora cursors (i think they're the same as the red hat ones). any idea how i can get that cursor set back?
<Pelo> xenar,  just checked I can open .txt files with dbl ciick,  opens gedit wit the file in it no problem
<amigappc> pici thx but i take a look yesterday
<tmarvelous> can anyone offer help with ndis wrapper?
<Pici> amigappc: okay :)
<ehc> Is there some open source/free cad software around?
<KaiForce> any USB experts here?  trying to diagnose the error " reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address..."
<amigappc> pici and i have no sound either ^
<matttis> IdleOne: already found it, thx
<Pelo> xenar,  also works with that demonoid.txt file we all love so much
<IdleOne> matttis: yup np
<KaiForce> causes data corruption on the external drive
<crimsun> amigappc: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh, and tell me the url it generates after you execute it with bash.
<filloy> Agent_bob: ok, i remounted with the command you said...just a sec while i read what KaiForce sent me
<dav1> javajake:out put is mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<dav1> cdrom  cdrom0  external-ntfs
<MB5000> i dont know what version of ubuntui have... i d/led a long time ago
<amigappc> my laptop is a TOSHIBA P100-10U
 * Pelo doesn't want to go to bed yet, he'll wake up at 4 am if he does 
<eyemean> soundray, i just installed cinelerra, but its not srtarting up for some reason
<xenar> Pelo, yes...i think it was not like this in the beginning, but only after I changed that "what to do with text files" option
<IdleOne> MB5000: what is the filename?
<matttis> KaiForce: i dont think the an error message, this is a standard message
<soundray> eyemean: all of that I already knew
<javaJake> dav1, "ls /dev/sdb*"
<amigappc> no file or directory
<amigappc> ah sory
<Spirotot> Did anyone see my questions? :P
<MikeH> can someone give me a pretty xtrem bash prompt to use please?
<soundray> eyemean: how are you trying to start it up, and what happens?
<MikeH> *xterm
<Pelo> xenar,  go and change it back,  in  right click  > propteries> open with tab
<Spirotot> Aaron = Spirotot, now.
<KaiForce> mattis I'm seeing the drive pause, then the data that gets written when this happens is corrupt
<xenar> Pelo, already tried. no difference. even from the dialog box it will not run it
<rledge21> I'm wanting to learn to write a desktop applet, can anyone point me the right direction?  (or even just the right phrase to google)
<Pelo> Spirotot,  this is a busy channel don't feel ignored, just repeat your question periodicaly
<MB5000> idleone : i dont know, but it's up and running but my mouse doesnt work with it yet.  how can I use keyboard to find out?
<Spirotot> Heh, ok. Thanks.
<dav1> javajake: /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<jpolonia> hello
<jpolonia> i need support
<xenar> Pelo, it will open it in an editor though, if I select 'display'
<jimmygoon> soundray, nothing at all? that is bad design. I'm used to seeing a fsck status bar and some indication as to what it was doing
<eyemean> soundray, sorry, lol. im selecting it from application toolbar, but nothing happens
<jcrawford> soundray: any exp with netgear WG111US
<htmldotcom> jpolonia: ask away
<alcalde84> spirotot: you can get the guification plug in via synaptic, search for pidgin-guifications
<IdleOne> MB5000: in terminal type lsb_release -a
<Pelo> xenar,  very odd , not sure how to fix that, I've nver had this problem  the forum might have some info
<queenofcrap__> omg, i feel so coooool. i converted the cue/bin to an iso in the terminal without any help \o/ YAAAY MEEE.... lol
<Spirotot> Where can I download the Guifications plugin for Pidgin?
<soundray> jimmygoon: go elsewhere to discuss design please.
<tremby> Spirotot: apt-get install pidgin-guifications
<XLV> i am trying to install 7.10 on this laptop http://www.rockdirect.com/support/prod.php?a=ajax&product_id=148&size=min .. i have used extra options acpi=off and irqpoll, but still most of the times it wont boot into live dvd environment.. anyone has any ideas on what extra kernel boot parameters may be needed?
<alcalde84> and your second question, i dont know
<Pelo> queenofcrap__,  you hare one 1336 h4x0rZ now
<Spirotot> Alright, thanks.
<jpolonia> i have  a computer with 2gb of ram, amd turion amd64
<MB5000> idleone : thanks,  it's 6.06 ! :/
<IdleOne> np
<matttis> KaiForce: i always get the message and no data is corrupt...
<jpolonia> and ubuntu boot so slow
<jcrawford> System Info:  Model: Mac Pro Quad Xeon | CPU Speed: 4 @ 2.66 GHz.  | L2: 4.0MB.  | RAM: 4.0GB | OSX : 10.5.1 | Disk Size: 70GB  Used: 18% | Uptime: 17 mins | Hostname: joseph-crawfords-mac-pro.  | User: 'jcrawford'. | Network Traffic: [en2]: 6 MB in, 6 MB out | Load Averages: { 5.31 5.10 3.66 } | Time: 7:53PM | Client: Linkinus 1.2.1/8621 | Style: Apt
<javaJake> dav1, Run "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external-ntfs; ls /media" and tell me what it says (use pastebin.ca for multiple lines)
<MB5000> i bet newer version works
<IdleOne> !upgrade | MB5000
<ubotu> MB5000: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<queenofcrap__> Pelo, moahahaha,....erm leeg?
<xenar> Pelo, yeah okay
<jcrawford> doh
<jcrawford> sorry
<Pelo> XLV,  did you try the alternate install cd, it is usualy kinder with hardware stuff
<javaJake> !pastebin | jcrawford
<ubotu> jcrawford: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<javaJake> jcrawford, :)
<jcrawford> javaJake: i did not mean to do that :D
<javaJake> jcrawford, sneaky "one"liners, eh? ;)
<KaiForce> mattis ok thanks.
<Pelo> queenofcrap__,  1337=leet= elite
<soundray> eyemean: open a terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal), type 'cine' and hit Tab. What happens?
<Spirotot> What/where should I download a audio driver (?)? Ubuntu keeps saying that I don't have a GStream plugin installed, or something.
<queenofcrap__> Pelo, yeah but you says 1336 = leeg
<filloy> pbandjco: how is it going?
<matttis> KaiForce: maybe you get it more than once after switch your external device on
<htmldotcom> Spirotot: try intalling the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<queenofcrap__> Pelo, said* :x
<xenar> Pelo, what is the process name of the file browser, btw?
<IdleOne> Spirotot: apt-cache search gstreamer ( in a terminal )
<Pelo> queenofcrap__,  I'm tired, isn't it enough that I congradulated you ?
<Pelo> xenar,  nautlus
<eyemean> soundray, it completes the spelling to cinelerra
<Pelo> xenar, nautilus
<amigappc> crimsum ... im a noob ... how do i execute the sh file ?
<matttis> KaiForce: Then i might be a signal for the problem
<Spirotot> Ok, thanks guys... I'll giv it a try.
<pbandjco> not so well i still have the error
<dav1> javajake:http://pastebin.ca/805071
<pbandjco> you want a copy of it?
<jpolonia> i dont now ubuntu work sos slowly
<Pelo> amigappc,   sudo sh filename.sh
<IdleOne> Spirotot: when you find the package sudo apt-get install packagename
<soundray> eyemean: is there a space at the end?
<javaJake> dav1, OK, you are in!
<eyemean> soundray, sorry yes there is a space at the end
<javaJake> dav1, /media/external-ntfs will have your data. :()
<soundray> eyemean: hit return. What happens?
<javaJake> dav1, :) *
<drgreen> Hey
<jpolonia> i need help?
<KaiForce> mattis my external cable has a light so I can tell when it is connected/writing.  I see it stop writing, the message gets logged, and then it continues after a pause.  when I md5sum the source and destination, they don't match, and I've had it corrupt the file system (jfs in this case)
<jpolonia> i need help
<filloy> pbandjco: ok, just a sec, do you have the two monitors enabled already?
<javaJake> dav1, this will be fine until you reboot
<drgreen> how can I play urban terror
<Pelo> jpolonia,  state your problem
<k1duga1> Hello Everyone
<queenofcrap__> Pelo, =O sorry, i offended you. i am really greatfull that you congratulated me on my big moment of joy ^^... I hope you sleep long and well
<eyemean> soundray, i get the following: cinelerra: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libguicast.so.1: undefined symbol: glDeleteShader
<htmldotcom> jpolonia: ask!
<drgreen> I allrwdy download the 2 files
<IdleOne> !ask | jpolonia
<ubotu> jpolonia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<amigappc> ok he told me, that he cant open it
<javaJake> dav1, also, you don't want to unplug your HD until you run "sudo umount /dev/sdb1"
<dav1> javajake:thank you
<jpolonia> ubunto work so slowly
<soundray> eyemean: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<choudesh> jpolonia: slowly?
<blah569> I've used Ubuntu countless of times, but I've never installed it.  I would partion my hard drive, but it would seem like a hassle to have to pick which OS to boot into.  Can anyone give me a site that has convincing reasons to use Ubuntu?  By the way, I have read all through http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net
<Pelo> jpolonia, more info please
<jpolonia> yes
<javaJake> dav1, see ubuntuguide.org for information on mounting NTFS drives in the futre
<eyemean> soundray, gutsy
<dav1> javajake: is that the same as right clicking and then unmount?
<jimmygoon> soundray, :/ like where?
<jpolonia>  i have a computer witj 2gb of ram
<javaJake> dav1, you'll find the instructions there are basically the same as what we went through
<javaJake> dav1, yes
<k1duga1> How can I Install Java Plug-in for Firefox 3 beta 1 running on Ubuntu 8.04. Sun Java need stable version to install its plugin, Flash works fine but its java.
<amigappc> ahho k now
<pbandjco> yeah i have the two enabled and working. compiz works fine when i just use one monitor but when i change it to two i get an error when i try to load from terminal
<soundray> jimmygoon: #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-devel
<KaiForce> blah569 use ubuntu because you want to, or prefer it over the alternatives.
<jimmygoon> soundray, ok
<Pelo> G'night folks, I'm off to bed , before I fall off my chair and hurt myself
<amigappc> crimson i got some errors
<IdleOne> jpolonia: what is running slowly?
<jpolonia> amd 64 turion
<blah569> Most of the stuff I do is WIndows, and it seems like a hasle to have to use WINE.
<nishiishii> blah569: Read Neal Stephenson's book,
<blah569> But I would prefer to use Linux.
<jpolonia> when i boot the computer
<nishiishii> "In the beginning... was the command line."
<matttis> KaiForce: well, try searching the web without that highspeed-reset-message. Maybe you'll find out more. I'm not an expert at that topic
<amigappc> crimsum i got some error messages
<bruenig> blah569, then don't, use windows, who cares
<filloy> pbandjco: ok, whats the error? (could you please type filloy: before every messange so then windows flashes :p thank you!)
<KaiForce> mattis - ok thanks for responding
<NYCThomasB> anyone here know ndiswrapper?
<IdleOne> jpolonia: we cannot read your mind . please be more specific and keep your questions/answer in one post
<k1duga1> can someone help me out here??
<pbandjco> filloy: sorry will do :)
<FangLiger|food> hey how can i tell what driver versions im using?
<filloy> NYCThomasB: yes, whats up with it? trying to install a wireless card?
<amigappc> [: 195: y: unexpected operator
<amigappc> alsa-info.sh: 201: [[: not found
<amigappc> alsa-info.sh: 216: [[: not found
<amigappc>                                                         alsa-info.sh: 333: [[: not found
<amigappc> alsa-info.sh: 436: [[: not found
<amigappc> alsa-info.sh: 467: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<blah569> It seems like a hassle to have to use WINE to try to port most of my Windows applications to Ubuntu.
<NYCThomasB> yes, thanks
<soundray> eyemean: I think that's a packaging bug. You might ask the maintainer Valentina Messeri (vale@xicnet.com) for help
<IdleOne> blah569: why not try and use the ubuntu apps instead
<dav1> javajake:hi sorry - i have just unmounted the hd to see whether it will hot-mount and its not coming up when i plug it back in
<bruenig> amigappc, don't paste like that again, looks like the script is using [[ which is a bashism, and you are running it with /bin/sh which is symlinked to /bin/dash which can't handle [[
<pbandjco> filloy: The program 'gtk-window-decorator' received an X Window System error.
<pbandjco> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<pbandjco> The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
<pbandjco>   (Details: serial 352 error_code 181 request_code 157 minor_code 8)
<pbandjco>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<pbandjco>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<pbandjco>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<bthornton> Is anybody running NFSv4 in here?  I'm having a problem where the client machine (i.e. the machine mounting the exported volumes) is reporting all files as owned by nobody:nogroup .
<pbandjco>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<javaJake> !paste | pbandjco
<bruenig> amigappc, solution: bash alsa-info.sh
<ubotu> pbandjco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eyemean> soundray, ok thank you
<pbandjco>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<ztomic> How do you reset Wine menu items?
<pbandjco> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<k1duga1> How can I Install Java Plug-in for Firefox 3 beta 1 running on Ubuntu 8.04. Sun Java need stable version to install its plugin, Flash works fine but its java.
<nishiishii> Bad idea.
<bruenig> pbandjco, stop being stupid
<bullium> blah569: there are many alternative apps for Linux that do the same functions as a comparable windows app
<filloy> pbandjco: wait wait, dont flood the room
<blah569> Also, is there a simular .NET framework for Ubuntu?
<javaJake> dav1, yes, file a bug report. This shouldn't happen
<javaJake> dav1, launchpad.net
<blah569> Like, C#.NET
<IdleOne> !java | k1duga1
<ubotu> k1duga1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<aheckler> hey all, i seem to be having a problem with the Trash applet on my taskbar
<XLV> Pelo, no, will do...but laptop is quite beefy.. c2d 2Ghz, 2GB ram, 8600gt.. alternative cd iirc is meant for low mem/performance pcs
<dav1> javajake:ok thank you again
<John_R> anybody else here make website graphics with tuxpaint?
<NYCThomasB> filloy: trying to install SMCWCB-G
<wilberfan> i just installed the ubuntu-desktop -- and none of my open windows have borders or title bars...
<javaJake> dav1, yw
<MB5000> I have the newest version of ubuntu iso on a flash drive.  i have 6.06 installed.  is there a way i can install the new one from the flash drive?  I also have 6.06 boot cd.  i dont have a cd burner.
<ztomic> I deleted my ~/.wine folder but programs still show up in gnome.
<javaJake> dav1, remember, ubuntuguide.org
<FangLiger|food> blah569: what app are you trying to run?
<NYCThomasB> seems to be connected but i cant make it work
<bruenig> ztomic, that is because the menu things are not kept in ~/.wine, isn't that obnoxious?
<Xdange1> i need a screen recorder for ubuntu, any suggestions :)
<javaJake> dav1, search for NTFS on that page in the Table of Contents. :)
<PinkFloyd> When I do sudo apt-get upgrade, I get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". What does this mean?
<IdleOne> !install | MB5000
<ubotu> MB5000: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<simon360> alright, I have an 800x600 PNG image, 256 colors, the color map is set up properly. How do I turn it into a usplash boot image?
<choudesh> PinkFloyd: please PM
<aheckler> does anyone know why my Trash applet in my task would always display the empty icon even when there's file in the trash?
<jpolonia> When the pc turn on, takes about two minutes to up ubuntu.
<ztomic> bruenig: nm... I'm being stupid.
<bruenig> ztomic, I don't know why they make them at all, but I think they are in ~/.local somewhere, might try to find ~ -iname "*.desktop" or something
<amigappc> http://pastebin.ca/805075
<soundray> !info istanbul | Xdange1
<amigappc> i got this url
<ubotu> xdange1: istanbul: Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (gutsy), package size 70 kB, installed size 608 kB
<IdleOne> !usplash | simon360
<ubotu> simon360: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<amigappc> crimsum http://pastebin.ca/805075
<John_R> ztomic: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ
<Xdange1> soundray: thanks
<jcrawford> gah looks like that usb wifi would require ndwrapper or whatever it is in order to use windows drivers
<jpolonia> When the pc turn on, takes about two minutes to up ubuntu.
<filloy> NYCThomasB: ok, i had to use ndiswrapper with my wireless card, but first i had to blacklist a driver; that is, Ubuntu was trying to load a driver that didnt work for my card, blacklisting just prevents that, and then ndiswrapper can load the windows driver
<SunsparcSolaris> choudesh I cant PM if you arent registered
<simon360> IdleOne: I don't have an so file, I want to make one ;)
<jcrawford> i wish i could just connect a lan cable
<javaJake> dav1, oh, nvm, they don't have instructions
<NYCThomasB> folly: i read that in a forum somewhere didnt understand how to
<choudesh> SunsparcSolaris: I am authenicated.
<jpolonia> what can i do?
<simon360> and that page actually doesn't help much
<scguy318> jcrawford: do you need the ndiswrapper guide?
<ztomic> John_R: thanx d00de but it's a lot more simple than that.
<IdleOne> simon360: beyond my scope but check that link perhaps it has info
<NYCThomasB> sorry for sp.
<jcrawford> no i dont want to go that route
<pbandjco> fulloy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46783/
<javaJake> dav1, Well, just run "sudo mkdir /media/external-ntfs; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external-ntfs; ls /media"
<javaJake> dav1, that'll do it every time
<jcrawford> if i am buying a wifi card i am going to make sure it's one that works out of the box
<filloy> NYCThomasB: ok, wait just a seccond...
<John_R> no, it isnt. to strip the programs out of your menu/desktop, there are 4 commands on the winehq site
<pbandjco> filloy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46783/
<filloy> pbandjco: ok, it seems like you have a very high resolution, can you tell me what resolution you are using?
<NYCThomasB> filloy: ok thx
<jpolonia> what can i do, When the laptop turn on, takes about two minutes to up ubuntu.?
<pbandjco> 1680x1050
<jcrawford> anyway i give up for now, going to uninstall Ubuntu as much as i hate to and just stick with OS X until I sell this mac pro
<ztomic> John_R: yes it is.
<pbandjco> filloy: 1680X1050
<nospoon> I'm running an emerald theme w/ compiz fusion.  The draggable title (with the close minimize buttons etc) is by default placed under the top panel, the menubar (file edit etc) is right below the top panel when I open a new panel
<John_R> ok
<nospoon> HOw can I change the default position of windows I open
<nospoon> ?
<soundray> jcrawford: one more thing...
<filloy> pbandjco: ok, try to put your resolution under 1600x
<jcrawford> soundray: ?
<crdlb> nospoon: enable the "Place Windows" plugin
<filloy> NYCThomasB: what was your card model ?
<jpolonia> When the pc turn on, takes about two minutes to up ubuntu.
<NYCThomasB> filloy: SMCWCB-G
<soundray> jcrawford: it's well possible that the next Ubuntu release will come with drivers for your Airport device
<nospoon> crdlb, thanks
<dav1> anyone know if it is possible to copy and paste into/out of the vnc viewer?
<jcrawford> soundray: if that were true wouldnt there be something that could be used now.,....  that is just not "included" with Ubuntu
<SunsparcSolaris> dav1 it is
<jpolonia> i have compiz working
<jcrawford> and who knows when the next release will be isn't 7.10 reletively new
<soundray> dav1: should be. Hit F8
<jpolonia> When the laptop turn on, takes about two minutes to up ubuntu.
<soundray> jcrawford: no
<IdleOne> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<matttis> has anyone experience with autopsy / sleuth kit ? i'm confused with it
<jcrawford> ugh April is a long way away lol
<dav1> SunsparcSolaris:great thank you
<filloy> NYCThomasB: ok, try lsmod | grep smc and tell me what the output is
<jcrawford> to wait for a driver anyway
<soundray> jcrawford: I'm speculating that the next release will use a kernel and drivers that don't exist yet.
<Pici> jpolonia: The version numbers are the release dates 7.10 was October 2007.
<filloy> pbandjco: anything?
<jcrawford> soundray: is this just speculation or insight :)
<ztomic> John_R: ok! I found one that's a little difficult. Quicktime
<jpolonia> i have ubuntu amd64 7.10
<forsaken> what's the easiest mail server to setup in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> jcrawford: you can give 8.04 a test drive . alpha 1 has been released join #ubuntu+1
<soundray> jcrawford: something else yet: experience
<Ryan_was_here> Anyone know how I can add some space from my windows partition to my ubuntu partition, through a terminal? I accidentally overloaded my space over here and I can't login. Using a terminal right now.
<pbandjco> filloy: working on it
<corruptionoflulz> Ryan_was_here: use live cd?
<Ryan_was_here> I would
<Ryan_was_here> BUT
<Ryan_was_here> I am away from home
<Ryan_was_here> with no cd's :P
<corruptionoflulz> Ryan_was_here: that's why i have DSL on my flash drive =P
<Ryan_was_here> :P
<jpolonia> but work so slowly
<Ryan_was_here> Unfortunately....since I AM in a terminal
<Ryan_was_here> and using irssi
<Ryan_was_here> ...
<soundray> jpolonia: System-Administration-Services. Remove stuff you don't need.
<jpolonia> i dont know, if this issue is for the compiz
<Ryan_was_here> I can't go and do the stuff I need.
<samurailink3> Heya! How do I default my sound options?
<NYCThomasB> filloy: nothing happens. perhaps i am typing wrong? i included spaces.  i also assumed in terminal. (forgive - this is my first week in linux)
<jpolonia> the boot is so slowly to
<Ryan_was_here> jpolonia: The boot will be slow if you use XGL and have compiz to load on default.
<filloy> NYCThomasB: everybody has their first week in linux, you are doing great....but that just means theres no output...so...(let me think)..
<pbandjco> filloy: do i have to use twinview?
<soundray> Ryan_was_here: sacrifice your package cache: sudo apt-get clean
<jpolonia> but i have 2 gb of ram
<filloy> NYCThomasB: ok, it looks like  madwifi.org works better, look: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/SMC theres your card
<amigappc> ok ... thx 4 help
<Ryan_was_here> soundray: Are you saying remove all of my apps?
<fixarg> somebody can help me with laptop overheat problem?
<amigappc> i try it tommorow to fix the problem
<amigappc> and then the day after
<dav1> soundray: hi, i have selected both accept cliboard, send clipboard and buffer in the options but i still acnt copy and p[aste fomr vnc - any ideas?
<xivanari> i just got a strange popup when i logged in.  "The X system keyboard settings differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings."  Then it goes on about expected model and whatnot. then it asks me to choose to use either X settings or keep gnome settings
<soundray> Ryan_was_here: no, only the deb archives that are cached
<NYCThomasB> filloy: i've been there.  see my card.  don't see how to make use of madwifi
<amigappc> and then the day after the day after...
<jcrawford> i guess i will give the alpha a try, couldnt hurt
<Ryan_was_here> soundray: What all would that include?
<filloy> pbandjco: yes, no compiz otherwise, with 2 monitors at least. so you have to use twinview
<soundray> Ryan_was_here: 'ls /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb'
<Ryan_was_here> ah ok
<Ryan_was_here> ;)
<filloy> NYCThomasB: ok, let me see how to install it
<NYCThomasB> filloy: thx
<revilodraw> my sound has gone way quiet...but everything is set to max
<matttis> autopsy / sleuth kit  - can someone help me using these tools ?
<filloy> NYCThomasB: well, the good thing is we know its supported :)
<jtd> Hi, I have a GF7950 graphics card and am having some X trouble.  Every time I reboot my machine, a set of lines is added to my xorg.conf such that virtual resolutions are added to my desktop that are not supported by my monitor (so that you have to mouse to the edge of the screen to "scroll" the entire screen.  I have submitted this as a bug with no results so far.  To fix it, I usually edit my xorg.conf to remove any references to th
<pbandjco> filloy: how do i restart x server so the changes i make in nvidia-settings take affect?
<IdleOne> revilodraw: speakers turned up?
<ztomic> Why does wine->uninstall_software not remove the quicktime menu items?
<revilodraw> idleone; everything is set to maximum volume
<filloy> pbandjco:  log out and then Control Alt Backspace
<NYCThomasB> filloy: right and it seems like it is already a package?
<pdenapo> Hi, I have a question: how may I change the e-mail address asociated to a Launchpad account? I see that I can add another but not replace the existing one
<jtd> (that is to say, I have no actual desktop, just a blue background)
<IdleOne> revilodraw: I dont mean in ubuntu sound control I mean the physical speakers do they have a volume button and if so is it turned up?
<NYCThomasB> filloy : or installed on 7.10 cd at least
<samurailink3> I believe alsa has messed up quite badly. I no longer get sound in totem, nor do Amarok or Songbird startup. VLC plays sound, but not totem. Yes, I do have all the necessary codecs installed.
<gtrew> Im trying to copy a very large pst from my ubuntu laptop to a portable hard drive, but it keeps crapping out, I just tried it in a terminal and it said 'File Size Exceeded (core dumped)'  whats goin on?
<thyrax> does anyone know if CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y in 7.10?????
<jpolonia> iho can i turn off xgl and compiz, and when i want turn on again
<gtrew> .pst outlook file
<thyrax> or how to find out?
<jpolonia> who can i turn off xgl and compiz, and when i want turn on again ?
<dav1> hi there, i have vnc view set to copy and paste in the option but its still not doing it - anybody have any ideas?
<filloy> NYCThomasB: ok, have you done sudo apt-get install madwifi-source madwifi-toll ? that will install madwifi, maybe the program has a gui you can use, i really dont know from here, ive never used madwifi
<soundray> gtrew: fat32 on the external? If so, the maximum size for a single file is 2GB
<BobSagget> startkeylogger
<samurailink3> gtrew: Most external drives are formatted in FAT32, which has a 4GB file size cap.
<gtrew> ohh..
<gtrew> bummer
<samurailink3> gtrew: Wait... make that 2GB
<soundray> samurailink3: 2GB
<gtrew> Any good linux commands to split up a file?
<samurailink3> soundray: Yea, you're right... must have slipped my mind :)
<NYCThomasB> filloy: i haven't.  type as you wrote it?
<soundray> gtrew: man split
<jpolonia> who can i turn off xgl and compiz, and when i want turn on again ?
<luis> what is a good music player for ubuntu, one that I can also put stuff on my ipod with
<luis> anyone, please. lol
<IdleOne> !compiz | jpolonia
<ubotu> jpolonia: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mneptok> "lol"
<scguy318> !players | luis
<jtd> jpolonia: you want to turn "desktop effects" off in the preferences menu.
<dav1> luis:amarok is great - pritty sure its supports ipod
<samurailink3> luis: amarok or songbird are the flavors I prefer, but there are others
<jpolonia> ok
<IdleOne> mneptok: ??
<luis> thanks guys
<mneptok> IdleOne?
<fixarg> somebody can help me with laptop hight temperature?
<ubotu> luis: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<filloy> NYCThomasB: yes, the command apt-get install install any package you type after that, there if you type apt-get install firefox it will install firefox (though you have it already) and the sudo is because you need to be super user to install :)
<IdleOne> mneptok: I want to laugh also
<jpolonia> and later , can i turn on again?
<jpolonia> and later , can i turn on again?
<luis> is the latest version of amarok the one that comes with the ubuntu cd?
<Netham45> can anyone tell me the size of wine?
<jtd> jpolonia: yes.
<filloy> NYCThomasB: I know were can you get help from now on with your madwifi issue, try channel #madwifi
<jpolonia> thank you
<mneptok> IdleOne: 20:12 < luis> anyone, please. lol  <--- just thought i'd oblige the request
<k1duga1> ubotu: thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<samurailink3> Netham45: I believe the package is around 20MB
<a1r3yu> I prefer Rythmbox for my Audio Player.
<NYCThomasB> filloy: thx.  i'll report back shortly,
<IdleOne> mneptok: lmao
<scguy318> Netham45: Installed-Size: 49516
<scguy318> Netham45: that's what I got from dpkg -s wine
<tcpdumpgod> Hello all!
<dav1> luis: there is a later version on there site: but the one in the repositry should work fine
<tcpdumpgod> I am back.
<jtd> Hi, I have a GF7950 graphics card and am having some X trouble.  Every time I reboot my machine, a set of lines is added to my xorg.conf such that virtual resolutions are added to my desktop that are not supported by my monitor (so that you have to mouse to the edge of the screen to "scroll" the entire screen.  I have submitted this as a bug with no results so far.  To fix it, I usually edit my xorg.conf to remove any references to th
<filloy> NYCThomasB: good :) hope you have good luck, i need to go. See ya!
<tcpdumpgod> All bow down before me.
<scguy318> Netham45: this what you want?
<Netham45> ok
<xenar> wine: 33891700
<Netham45> yea
<tcpdumpgod> For I am the god of TCPDump.
<luis> thanks dav1
<Netham45> thanks
<fixarg> somebody can help me with laptop hight temperature?
<IdleOne> mneptok: snowing up there back home?
<tcpdumpgod> I read all of your non-encrypted email.
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<tcpdumpgod> Just joking... kinda.
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<MB5000> how do i get into a flash drive... i have no mouse
<Netham45> I'm installing Ubuntu on a 1GB USB memory drive
<MB5000> this is driving me nuts btw
<IdleOne> MB5000: cd /media
<dav1> luis:if it doesnt - then grab the kubuntu package http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download
<Pici> !offtopic | tcpdumpgod
<ubotu> tcpdumpgod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone need help with a non-elementary issue, feel free to ask me about it.
<luis> thanks once more.
<tcpdumpgod> I can probably help.
<luis> really appreciate it.
<k1duga1> fixarg: sudo acpi --everything to see the temp
<Ryan_was_here> Ok so It is out of the question taking out my .debs
<Netham45> my goal is to have the ability to execute windows programs and watch DVDs
<Ryan_was_here> no way
<jtd> r00tintheb0x: fix my GNOME :p
<r00tintheb0x> thanks for that heads up Pici
<samurailink3> tcpdumpgod: I need to reset my alsa config to defaults. Any ideas?
<Ryan_was_here> Any one else got any ideas?
<Pici> r00tintheb0x: :)
<r00tintheb0x> jtd im going to need more information than that.
<tobias> I have a logitech USB headset and I'm trying to adjust the volume using the graphical ALSA volume control
<r00tintheb0x> ;) @ Pici
<fixarg> k1duga1: i already now the temperature but i don't know if the values are normal
<jtd> Hi, I have a GF7950 graphics card and am having some X trouble.  Every time I reboot my machine, a set of lines is added to my xorg.conf such that virtual resolutions are added to my desktop that are not supported by my monitor (so that you have to mouse to the edge of the screen to "scroll" the entire screen.  I have submitted this as a bug with no results so far.  To fix it, I usually edit my xorg.conf to remove any references to th
<jtd> ^--
<tobias> whenever I click the "lock" to keep left and right in sync, the left channel just goes to 0
<MB5000> grrr
<tobias> and whenever I try to manually drag the left channel up higher, it just jumps up and down really fast
<ztomic> jtd: I saw and I think everyone else saw
<maybeway36> jtd: you've tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<fixarg> k1duga1: CPU IDLE: 51C; DISK: 48C
<k1duga1> fixarg: sudo dmesg | grep  "ACPI: Fan" to get the list of fans
<jtd> ztomic: r00tintheb0x apparently hadn't
<jpolonia> i would like to know how to setup the Brightness of my laptop (inspiron 1501) ?
<jtd> maybeway36: no.  let's see what that does.
<fixarg> k1duga1: that command line is not showing nothing in this laptop
<maybeway36> just press enter thorugh all the questions you don't know, it will use the defaults
<maybeway36> the only one to worry about in your case is resolution choosing
<samurailink3> jpolonia: that would be in power management
<k1duga1> fixarg: sudo dmesg try only this see if acpi fans and thermal zone are loaded by kernel
<jpolonia> no it's not there
<k1duga1> fixarg: "sudo dmesg"
<samurailink3> jpolonia: Which version are you using?
<Pici> k1duga1: There really isnt any reason to run that with sudo.
<jpolonia> ubuntu 7.10 amd64
<samurailink3> jpolonia: Lemme look around real quick...
<fixarg> k1duga1: how i should identify fans, i don't know what it is
<maybeway36> I like "echo hi|cat|cat|cat|cat|cat|cat|cat"
<k1duga1> Pici: I had the same problem
<onats> jpolonia, whats your problem on 7.10?
<dcesiel> Does anyone know how to keep compiz-fusion from booting at startup?
<jpolonia> because in other OS i just have to press fn and up
<jpolonia> i would like to know how to setup the Brightness of my laptop (inspiron 1501) ?
<jtd> the problem appears not to be with X itself but rather my desktop environment, which is refusing to start.
<MB5000> how do i access op menu wih keyboard
<samurailink3> jpolonia: It looks like a problem with the dell bios firmware
<MB5000> how do i access top menu with keyboard
<jtd> yep.  KDE starts fine but GNOME refuses to work.
<jpolonia> what can i do?
<k1duga1> fixarg: "[   14.086106] ACPI: Transitioning device [C1F0] to D3" the value won't be same but its looks something like this
<jpolonia> what can i do then?
<samurailink3> jpolonia: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/09/ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-beta-overview.html  The comments here show the problem, lemme see if they have a solution
<IdleOne> MB5000: type top
<k1duga1> fixarg: next line should be something like this " [   14.086112] ACPI: Fan [C1F0] (off)"
<fixarg> k1duga1: nothing like that
<LapatiK> hello,is it to possible to get back the latex source from a pdf?
<michael_> Using a Inspiron 5160, Having screen issues-- Its not finding the proper screen and also receiving error RGB GLX Visual not found
<IdleOne> MB5000: hit h for the help menu
<MB5000> eh
<k1duga1> fixarg: do you get any error on boot
<samurailink3> jpolonia: http://tinyurl.com/yrp6vr  -- This is a link to Dell's support page, downgrading to version 1.7 makes the function keys work with brightness
<fixarg> nothing
<MB5000> from the dektop?
<jpolonia> ok, let me see
<IdleOne> MB5000: while in terminal
<fixarg> k1duga1: BTW i'm running on a HP dv6000. I disabled some boot options
<luis> wow, geez, amarok is asking me to "configure" my media device, how do I configure my ipod? lol, this is probably a n00b question, sorry guys.
<^lisa19^> funniest flash ever (it is kind of adult in nature though): http://www.2girls1cup.com/
<IdleOne> !offtopic | ^lisa19^
<ubotu> ^lisa19^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<k1duga1> well did you disable ACPI
<^lisa19^> dont click on it if you dont have a kind of sick since of humor
<MB5000> lisa thats porn
<^lisa19^> i hardly call it that
<^lisa19^> lol
<cafuego> Don't paste it if it's not suited for this channel.
<Junkie> Hey, I need some help. I have a macbook, and i had it running only ubuntu, but then I decided to install xp in another partition. The XP installer has taken over my MBR and I can't get into linux. I can't seem to get into a livecd either. What do you think I should do?
<IdleOne> !ops | ^lisa19^
<ubotu> ^lisa19^: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<IdleOne> Pici: to fast
<jpolonia> it's for windows
<cafuego> Fucking spammers.
<IdleOne> cafuego: !
<Pici> cafuego: no need for the language.
<jpolonia> it's not for ubuntu linux
<luis> (I know I'm repeting >_<) wow, geez, amarok is asking me to "configure" my media device, how do I configure my ipod? lol, this is probably a n00b question, sorry guys.
 * cafuego disagrees
<michael_> Can someone pm me regarding a Dell inspiron 5160 screen issue--
<samurailink3> I'm still looking for a way to reset alsa. Anyone that want to give it a shot?
<Netham45> if I do a cp -r does it overwrite existing files?
<fixarg> k1duga1: my notebook only boot with this kernel options: nolapic noapic noirqpoll nosmp
<dav1> luis: try http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/04/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<luis> thanks
<tomd123> netham45: I don't think so, RTFM though
<IdleOne> tomaw: RTFM is not an acceptable answer in ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> tomd123: ^^
<michael_>  Can someone pm me regarding a Dell inspiron 5160 screen issue--
<dana_bad> all you tube videos have crackly echo-y sound
<michael_> if pm's are possible?
<dana_bad> for me
<IdleOne> michael_: state the issue and someone will try and help if they can
<argosreality> cp -r will copy directories it shouldnt overwrite existing files
<MB5000> idleone : that wasnt what i was looking for.  im trying to access the desktop menus up top by using the keyboard
<k1duga1> fixarg: well then acpi is loaded so how can fan work but can you set Power Management options in BIOS
<IdleOne> MB5000: oh sorry
<michael_> ok-- just address me as Michael so i can tell whos talking to who ^^
<MB5000> in hopes that somehow i could install the new iso from my flash drive
<k1duga1> be back in 5min :(
<tomd123> IdleOne: I know, I'm just helping him gather tools so he can learn how to solve problems himself
<Alyx|BB> hello
<michael_> Using Inspiron 5160, receiving RGB glx Visual not found error
<ouellettesr> hello, im having a few problems, I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, after grub loads, it takes about 5 minutes to get to the login screen, after I login, it stops right there, it doesn't freeze, it just doenst load the desktop
<IdleOne> tomd123: then you could have stated it the way you just did to me. RTFM is insulting and turns newbies off
<michael_> I think its connected with a Screen issue im also having
<jpolonia> it's No matter if the  bios version,is for windows.
<brandon_> hey people
<ouellettesr> ...
<pbandjco> filloy: ok now it is saying i need XRandR X extension
<brandon_> i have a problem with my dvd player.... i have googled it many time to no avail
<argosreality> netham45: info cp will also give you much more detailed information on cp than the man pages will
<dav1> can anyone help: i have just installed a new dvd re writer which appears in >computer but i can mount any discs
<jpolonia> it's No matter if the  bios version,is for windows.
<michael_> Inspiron 5160, Receiving rgb glx visual error
<XLV_> Pelo, well, enabling text mode install, with boot parameters expert acpi=off it boots to the first menu of installatio, where you are prompted to select language of installation, media etc, but there kb doesnt work.. a usb ms kb i tried doesnt work either
<brandon_> it will not read all files on the disc
<gtrew> anyone know the syntax of 'rar' command to add a file file.txt and split the archive into 1 GB files?
<jpolonia> it's No matter if the  bios version,is for windows.
<IdleOne> how would I access the Applications menu using keyboard?
<jpolonia> i would like to know how to setup the Brightness of my laptop (inspiron 1501) ?
<brandon_> why wont my dvd player read all files?
<donkeyofdarkness> Will libdvdcss let me play a region 2 disc?
<matttis> What do I do when I get no error message from kaffeine when i want to play a normal video file ?
<Netham45> argosreality, well, I kinda allready had the copy going in single user mode
<donkeyofdarkness> I'm in the US
<travis_> Hello all
<luis> dang, amarok says there is no mounted ipod detected >_<
<rainwalker> jpolonia: right-click on one of the panels, choose "add to panel" and add the brightness applet
<travis_> anyone here with an ATI video card try the alpha version? or know if it fixes the problems?
<brandon_> anyone have any idea why my dvd player will not read all files?
<donkeyofdarkness> Anyone know if libdvdcss will let me watch a Region 2 DVD in the US?
<htmldotcom> regions are a pain.
<dav1> luis: have you searched in the synaptic package manager for "ipod" shoudl come up with a few packages you need to install
<rainwalker> htmldotcom: no, DRM is a pain
<michael_> Linux isn't picking up the screen for my inspiron 5160-- It detects it as a plug n play?? Any ideas
<donkeyofdarkness> I want to buy this DVD but it's only available in europe
<luis> where's the synaptic package manager? sorry
<travis_> anyone here have an ATI video card?
<brandon_> why wont my dvd player read all data files?
<htmldotcom> rainwalker: dont use DRM, use BitTorrent :D
<dav1> luis: system>administartion>synaptics
<rainwalker> michael_: is that creating a problem?
<luis> thanks
<donkeyofdarkness> So are region 2 discs playable using libdvdcss?
<michael_> Yes-- I have to change my screen each time i log in
<dav1> luis:think its called ipod-sharp
<matttis> kaffeine doesnt load anymore ! why that ? Verbose mode doesn't even give one single line. Same with totem (except that it does start and the fucks off)
<michael_> Also getting a rgb glx visual error when installing cedega
<k1duga1> fixarg: Which Dist. are you running?
<brandon_> help me plz
<fixarg> k1duga1: gttsy
<pbandjco> i need some help getting compiz-fusion to work with dual monitors, when i try to activate twinview it says that the XRandR X extension was not found/enabled
<michael_> Yes
<JJHathoway> i'm looking to join an open source project (newbie)...what is the best way to procede
<Netham45> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<IdleOne> MB5000: I am trying to figure out how to access the top panel using keyboard. will let you know if I get it
<fixarg> k1duga1: gutsy i mean
<michael_> rainwalker_: Yes-- i have to change my screen each time i log in
<super61> hello i have a Sony laptop and ubuntu gusty wont show on my screen. it sounds like this there but nothing shows up
<caligarn1037> would anybody be willing to help me set up a website targeted mainly at end users to get their opinions on the ubuntu experience, suggestions they might have on development, and other stuff...that's centered on what non geeks want?....
<caligarn1037> just an idea....
<rainwalker> michael_: why?
<michael_> rainwalker_: also, i receive a rgb glx visual error when installing cedega
<MB5000> idleone : i got it somehow but then it popped up a window and locked up
<brandon_> someone plz help me
<fixarg> k1duga1: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors is only showing "performance". is that right?
<IdleOne> MB5000: what did you do?
<travis_> anyone know how to disable the system beep when u backspace too much? lol
<MB5000> i need a cd burner.   ctrl, alt, tab
<robdig> brandon_: what do you need help with?
<bazhang_> caligarn1037: wordpress.com has free blogs--better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<michael_> rainwalker_: idk why, i attempt to detect the screen but i just get plug n play-- and shows 860 etc.
<MB5000> then cursor keys
<brandon_> robdig, my dvd player will not read all files
<IdleOne> MB5000: good to know ty
<Gigi> Hi.  How can I change the password stored on Thunderbird for my e-mail.  I reviewed account settings and it's not there!!!!!
<robdig> brandon_: data files or video files
<brandon_> robdig: it is like it just ignores some of the files on the disk.... data
<brandon_> robdig:  no one has any idea as to why this is happening
<patrick_> Hey I need some help with my wireless internet connection
<super61> patrick_, what wrong?
<k1duga1> fixarg: well "ondemand" may help  to scale down but it can only work if acpi is on
<robdig> brandon_: do you have a list of the files that are supposed to be on there? if so, can you paste it to pastebin?
<patrick_> I finally downlloaded and installled the driver for my built in card, although no matter what network i try to connect to it never actually connects
<patrick_> my home network is available but it can't connect
<k1duga1> fixarg: and pak. laptop-mode is installed
<brandon_> robdig: i dont know all the files.. but one file i am sure of is installer.exe
<fixarg> k1duga1: yes
<super61> patrick_, whats the chipset?
<patrick_> um
<patrick_> all i rememb er is rev 02
<patrick_> i have installed the driver it just wont let me connect to a router
<Peppery> Hi, I'm wondering what the best Jabber/XMPP server would be to run on Ubuntu Server 7.10. Ideally it'd be easy to use and setup and not use alot of RAM or CPU. Suggestions on which one?
<super61> ok
<robdig> brandon_: what os is the disk created for?
<super61> im cant tell you alot can happen
<michael_> Inspiron 5160 Laptop-- Screen being detected as Plug n Play-- Then getting a RGB Glx Visual error
<brandon_> robdig: mac and win
<travis_> anyone here with an ATI video card?
<k1duga1> fixarg: do you need to "nolapic noapic noirqpoll nosmp" all the options to boot
<patrick_> im running ubuntu 7.1 on my inspiron 5100 and I have installed the driver but when i try to connect to any sever it wont let me
<brandon_> robdig: does that really have and effect on it?
<IdleOne> !ati | travis_ check out this link and YES plenty of people have ati cards
<ubotu> travis_ check out this link and YES plenty of people have ati cards: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fixarg> k1duga1: yes in other way ubuntu doesn't boot on dv6000 laptops
<travis_> !ati
<brandon_> robdig:  my CD's for windows and mac read properly
<travis_> ?
<robdig> brandon_: not sure. are you looking at the files using nautilus or command line?
<fixarg> k1duga1: i search on synaptic and i found two packages: laptop-mode-tools (installed) and ubuntu-laptop-mode (not installed)
<super61> anyone know about my problem?
<ouellettesr> anyone know why updating capplets-data just hangs?
<fixarg> k1duga1: i should install the last one?
<IdleOne> travis_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<travis_> oh, nvm im stupid, lol thanks
<genii> !info jabber
<ubotu> jabber: An instant messaging server using the Jabber/XMPP protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-3.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 161 kB, installed size 580 kB
<IdleOne> travis_: np lol
<brandon_> robdig: lol take your pick... tried everything..... even started to cat the dev
<patrick_> does anyone know why i cannot connect to my wireless internet??
<k1duga1> fixarg: install them but then you need to fix one issue with laptop-mode
<Crav> is it possible to stream media from my linux box to my xbox360?
<fixarg> k1duga1: wich one?
<_converge_> hello
<nishiishii> evening
<_converge_> I am going to install ubuntu 7.10
<_converge_> but I am not sure if my modem will workj
<luis> were can one get codecs for ubuntu? audio codecs
<robdig> brandon_: if nautilus, have you set it to show hidden files? ctrl+h should do it...at command line use ls -a
<patrick_> I'm looking for someone to help me with my wireless internet you can reach me at NEWYORKERJJ35 on PIDGIN
<_converge_> I use usb sagem fast modem 800
<k1duga1> fixarg: Load_Cycle_Count goes crazy on laptop-mode on and kill your HDD
<epimeteo> Hi ppl. I used TAR and netcat to do a backup with "tar -cvj --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / | nc -q 0 <receiving host> 1024". How can I restore the backup sending back the file through netcat and uncompressing it in real time with TAR?
<_converge_> I never used UBUNTU before also
<michael_> Inspiron 5160 Laptop-- Screen being detected as Plug n Play-- Then getting a RGB Glx Visual erro
<brandon_> robdig:  hidden files does not reveal anything else other than .volumeicn.icn and .trashes
<fixarg> :-P i read about that i think i already has installed laptop-mode and i made the suggested fixes
<_converge_> HELP ME
<fixarg> k1duga1: but now i'm afraid to start to kill it
<patrick_> CAN ANYONE HELP ME FIX MY WIRELESS INTERNET PLEASE MY PIDGIN SN IS NEWYORKERJJ35
<genii> Man, all those caps
<patrick_> haha sorry
<tuxcrasher> anyone know how to run a disk check on a non linux filesystem?
<robdig> brandon_: did you just put the disk into the system or did you do a mount command?
<_converge_> please help
<michael_> Check the ubuntu forums patrick, you wanna look for ndiswrapper
<tuxcrasher> its mounted
<patrick_> thanks michael
<travis_> patrick: what wireless card are you using?
<_converge_> I am sure my modem will not work
<michael_> Inspiron 5160 Laptop-- Screen being detected as Plug n Play-- Then getting a RGB Glx Visual erro
<brandon_> robdig: either way still same conclusion,  i have automounted and manually done it to no avail
<patrick_> um a broadcom wireless card built into my laptop, it has the driver i just dont understand why it is not connecting to my home network
<travis_> Dell Inspiron?
<robdig> brandon_: hmm, give me a moment or two
<patrick_> yes 5100
<brandon_> robdig: its really quite annoying.. i wanna play wow
<brandon_> robdig: :)
<michael_> i second the wow playing
<michael_> cedega wont install :(
<patrick_> travis: any idea?
<bazhang_> wow?
<_converge_> nobody will help ? !
<_converge_> )(
<michael_> WoW?
<brandon_> i have the trial disc
<nishiishii> _converag_ I sent you a PM with a URL to the ubuntu forums detailing how to get that modem working.
<travis_> world of warcraft
<brandon_> my dvd player will not read the exe on it
<travis_> i'd assume
<bazhang_> patience converge
<michael_> yp
<michael_> Inspiron 5160 Laptop-- Screen being detected as Plug n Play-- Then getting a RGB Glx Visual erro
<bazhang_> oh ok
<michael_> thats my error haha
<_converge_> I checked them
<_converge_> and understand nothing
<nishiishii> Oh.
<genii> _converge_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm
<travis_> patrick, i messaged you on AIM
<PirateHead> Is there a way I can force the CD to be ejected even if an app is requesting that the tray stay closed?
<_converge_> I alreddy checked them
<michael_> Inspiron 5160 Laptop-- Screen being detected as Plug n Play-- Then getting a RGB Glx Visual erro
<_converge_> BUt I cant understand
<sid> apt-get is http://rafb.net/p/R6gAzX36.html
<sid> I have an error installing cupsys
<brandon_> i wonder if there is an explorer in wine?
<sid> How can i fix this? I'm running Ubuntu off a live usb drive
<genii> _converge_: The instructions there seem very comprehensive. All you need to do is follow them carefully
<bazhang_> _converge_: can't understand what specifically? this may take a moment or two, so best to be patient--if you give more info, then more help can be given
<michael_> Inspiron 5160 Laptop-- Screen being detected as Plug n Play-- Then getting a RGB Glx Visual erro
<super61> hello i have a Sony laptop and ubuntu gusty wont show on my screen. it sounds like this there but nothing shows up
<genii> bazhang_: He has a Sagem Fast 800 nusb modem. The link I gave has instructions on how to get it working
<genii> nusb->usb
<robdig> brandon_: do you know if it is a UDF or iso9660 filesystem?
<bazhang_> genii: cool, sorry to butt in :}
<genii> bazhang_: No worries :)
<k1duga1> fixarg: did you try to boot only with "pci=routeirq"
 * genii slides bazhang_ a coffee
<_converge_> do I need to install driver files on version 7.10 ?
<sid> Anyone know about the livecd and cupsys uprade via apt-get?
<bazhang_> genii: mmm..coffee..thanks!
<_converge_> do I need to build driver ?
<brandon_> robdig: anything yet?
<robdig> brandon_: do you know if it is a UDF or iso9660 filesystem?
<brandon_> robdig:  one sec
<super61> genii_: bored?
<_converge_> >:
<genii> _converge_: Read the instructions at the link I gave carefully and follow the instructions step by step and things will turn out fine. The instructions are even something a 12 year old could follow
<fixarg> k1duga1: i boot without noacpi nolacpi parameters
<pg> I have problem booting a SATA hard drive: grub error 22 (no such partition)
<genii> super61: Not yet LOL
<_converge_> well I am not that clever maybe !
<fixarg> k1duga1:  seems like the error was only during install
<super61> super61: ok lol
<super61> opps
<super61> genii_: ok lol
<fixarg> k1duga1: but i still don't see nothing with dmesg | grep "ACPI: Fan"
<brandon_> udf
<brandon_> but...
<_converge_> can I copy the instrucctions and open them in ubuntu
<fixarg> k1duga1: this is something better ? [   17.259716] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (61 C)
<brandon_> robdig: udf but when i did cat on the device it did say something about iso9660 or something or another
<k1duga1> fixarg: well its hot
<_converge_> when I install ?
<brandon_> robdig: is it possible that it has 2 different formats?
<_converge_> after I install sorry
<genii> _converge_: So what help are you expecting from here? We would only read the page then tell you to do exactly what is there anyhow. Print off the page for reference, etc
<fixarg> how can i enable fan now?
<brandon_> robdig: or maybe reading it as udf when it should read another way or something
<fixarg> k1duga1: how can i enable fan now?
<robdig> brandon_: yeah, that happens sometimes. unmount it, then mount it again using mount -t udf /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0          of course you may have to change the device name and mount point...
<k1duga1> can you see fan in the list
<_converge_> :( I Know nothing about computers
<brandon_> robdig: ok.. can you give me specific commands
<Ongaku> hello, hmm well I try to access my documents folder via places...and it doesn´t pop up...i go into system monitor and it says --no desktop
<genii> _converge_: You install the system first, then do the instructions there. If the usb modem is your only internet you will need to get some of the files beforehand or have another way to access internet
<robdig> brandon_: sure, one sec
<Ongaku> under nautilus
<matttis> what happened to my kaffeine player ? It doesn't play anything... same with totem
<_converge_> I install the driver files into another cd already
<Ongaku> matttis: what does it do, just freeze up?
<mic21> Good evening, I am using Gusty with CUPS and in my logs (dmesg) I have the following error : [27077.600000] audit(1196699454.303:39):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" name="/dev/tty" pid=7790 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd".  I think it's a problem with apparmor; so i have typed "sudo aa-complain cupsd" but the error is still there. Any ideas ?
<robdig> brandon_: to unmount it, you should be able to right click on the icon on the desktop and click unmount
<brandon_> ok... unmounted
<matttis> Ongaku: yeah, freezes
<Ongaku> matttis: i had a similar problem with rhythmbox...it wouldn´t play any songs or anything
<matttis> but if works normal if i dont play something
<robdig> brandon_: to mount it use mount -t udf /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0         but use your system values for hdc and cdrom0
<IamReck1> Piratehead you got it?
<genii> _converge_: So you got the file http://eagle-usb.org/ueagle-atm/non-free/ueagle-data-1.1.tar.gz and put it on a cd already?
<patrick_> im using ubuntu 7.1 and im having trouble connecting to my wireless router, anyone have any ideas how to fix it??
<PirateHead> IamReck1: I'm still trying to figure it out.
<_converge_> yes I got genii
<matttis> Ongaku: what did you do ?
<Ongaku> anyone know what´s up with my problem? i try to access my documents folder through the places and it doesn´t pop up...
<k1duga1> fixarg: open "root Terminal" and then "echo 3 > /proc/acpi/fan/xxxx/state" where "xxxx" is your fan id. eg. "[   14.086392] ACPI: Fan [C1F1] (off)" C1F1 is fan id
<IamReck1> PirateHead, what kind of computer are you on?
<PirateHead> IamReck1: I've tried using eject and umount -f.
<PirateHead> IamReck1: I'm on a Toshiba laptop.
<Ongaku> matttis: for rhythmbox, i had to enable this verbose thinger lol it was confusing as all hell
<brandon_> robdig: one sec
<patrick_> can anyone help me connect to my wireless internet, im using gutsy gibbon and have already installed the wireless card driver
<IamReck1> I suggest turning your computer off.  Their should be a hole somewhere on the CD tray that will manually eject it, when you insert a paper clip in it.
<Vicfred> Hi, i just compiled gimp 2.4.2 but im getting this error when i try to run it "Libgimp version mismatch!, The GIMP binary cannot run with a libgimp version other than its own. This is GIMP 2.4.2, but the libgimp version is 2.4.0. Maybe you have GIMP versions in both /usr and /usr/local ?"
<Ongaku> matttis: i do not know if kaffeine uses gstreamer...does it?
<fixarg> k1duga1: crap i don't have nothing on /proc/acpi/fan
<aladinsane> I had Firestarter (the firewall) installed before and everything worked fine but the torrent client, so i uninstalled Firestarter but the torrentclient still couldnt connect so i re-installed Firestarter and no all my traffic is blocked, I cant even get out with my web browsers, anybody has a clue?
<IamReck1> PirateHead, I suggest consulting your manual.
<matttis> Ongaku: i think so
<genii> _converge_: Good. Then you go into your new install of ubuntu, copy the file from cd to hard drive, then do the part in te instructions from "tar thatfilename" onwards
<PirateHead> IamReck1: This is not a hardware problem. There is a process locking /dev/hdc and so the software refuses to open the hard drive.
<Slynderdale> "Ubuntu developer Matthew Garrett has succeeded in getting the MPAA to remove their 'University Toolkit' after claims it violated the GNU GPL. After several unsuccessful attempts to contact the MPAA directly, Garrett eventually emailed the group's ISP and the violating software was taken down."
<Ongaku> matttis: ok, one second...
 * unravel sips seven coffees, being an overaccheiver
<patrick_> is anyone available to help me out??
<Vicfred> Hi, i just compiled gimp 2.4.2 but im getting this error when i try to run it "Libgimp version mismatch!, The GIMP binary cannot run with a libgimp version other than its own. This is GIMP 2.4.2, but the libgimp version is 2.4.0. Maybe you have GIMP versions in both /usr and /usr/local ?" help please?
<PirateHead> IamReck1: I'm sure I could just reboot my computer or kill processes until I find the locking one, but I'm looking for a more elegant solution.,
<musashi> how do i install a program that is a .bin file? it is supposed to be a linux installer.
<IamReck1> PirateHead, the software might be working fine. your disc drive could be stuck.  or what you say good be true.
<_converge_> ok I will try
<_converge_> thyanks
 * genii steals one of unravel's coffees
<kub^> hi, i have a small issue with opera not using the mplayer plugin properly, i just get a white box. I have mozplugger installed and mplayer, opera is looking at the correct libraries in about:plugins. anyone able to help ?
<k1duga1> fixarg: did you try to find DSDT for your laptop model
<unravel> patrick_: details, details. give us details. what kind of network are you trying to connect to?
<Ongaku> matttis: ok, what program are you having a problem with? kaffeine?
<matttis> musashi: open a shell type ./binfile.bin
<fixarg> k1duga1: let me try
<brandon_> robdig: nope, help
<matttis> Ongaku: kaffeine and totem
<brandon_> robdig: can i mount as 9660?
<unravel> patrick_: how are you attempting to connect? what chipset is your card using?  so on and so forth
<musashi> matttis, thanks
<Benopen> yo
<k1duga1> let me know the source
<musashi> matttis, probably need to use sudo right?
<robdig> brandon_: yup, just a sec
<matttis> musashi: yes, i forgot
<brandon_> robdig: ok
<patrick_> unravel: i am on a dell inspiron 5100 laptop and have installed the newest driver for my broadcom wireless card and i am attempting to connect to my home network code name "habernet" it shows up just will not connect
<Ongaku> matttis: ok...type in terminal: kaffeine --gst-plugin-spew then restart your system, it should work...it worked for me
<musashi> matttis, great. thanks
<k1duga1> fixarg: its importan stuff
<Netham45> how big is gnome?
<genii> need to switch access points. bbiab
<Netham45> !info gnome
<jsoftw> brb
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.18.3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 44 kB
<fixarg> k1duga1: i know
<Ongaku> hello, hmm well I try to access my documents folder via places...and it doesn´t pop up...i go into system monitor and it says --no desktop under nautlius
<robdig> brandon_: same command you used, just substitute iso9660 for udf
<Netham45> !info gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1822 kB, installed size 15400 kB
<musashi> matttis, one more followup. is there a way to simulate what it will do? i.e. have it show me where it is going to put things but not actually do it?
<Netham45> >.<
<unravel> patrick_: ooh, i'm sorry. i've got no personal experience with bcom, so i'm not sure whatcha need to do :T
<jpiccolo> anyone know of a ktorrent mirror for the source code?
<brandon_> robdig
<robdig> brandon_: yes
<brandon_> robdig: i love you dude!
 * Netham45 just removed over half of an installations size
<matttis> musashi: sorry, i have no idea
 * robdig blushes
<Netham45> I doubt it will boot after this
<musashi> matttis, okay, thanks
<PirateHead> IamReck1: I'm sure that it's a software problem because I'm getting errors form the kernel saying "device is busy".
<robdig> brandon_: glad it worked out for you...
<Vicfred> hi anyone can help me with gimp? im compiling it from source
<brandon_> robdig: ubuntu needs to address this issue.. how can i let them know about this bug?
<jpiccolo> ktorrent.org down for anyone else?
<riotkittie> ah. better.
<Ongaku> hello, hmm well I try to access my documents folder via places...and it doesn´t pop up...i go into system monitor and it says --no desktop
<ouellettesr> is it normal that xserver-xgl uses a lot of cpu?
<patrick_> anyone else have experience with broadcom network cards?? i need help connecting to my home linksys router
<Ongaku> did you see what i said matttis? it might work
<robdig> brandon_: you can enter bugs on www.launchpad.net, may want to search to see if someone has already reported it first
<matttis> Ongaku: but you used it with another programm right ? kaffeine doesnt know that option
<Ongaku> patrick_: that´s what my card is...on an inspiron 1100
<xange> has anybody got a USB Logitech MX1000 to work under gutsy?
<robdig> brandon_: if they have, you can update it with any comments if you want
<Ongaku> matttis: check totem --help-all and see if there is gstreamer options
<oscar> hi all!
<patrick_> ongaku: i have already installed the driver, in my available networks list i can see my home network but when i try to connect it wont let me, i have no security on my network
<brandon_> robdig: k thanks... im off to playing wow everyone!  Arthas - Sylaurelas lvl 50 hunter cya
<Ongaku> patrick_: odd i dont have those probelms with mine
<jsoftw> wow? eww. Try dark crusade :D
<oscar> im trying to setup a second monitor in ubuntu gutsy and im having some troubles
<aschmack> patrick_, if youre running fiesty then the restricted drivers manager has a driver that works better than the oss one
<Ongaku> Oblivion ftw lol
<oscar> take a look in the net an everybody is having problems
<aschmack> er gutsy
<patrick_> aschmack: im running gutsy gibbon =/
<Smegzor> my pc (ubuntu 64) has lost all sound.  I have an XP dual boot and that has sound so the hardware is ok.  Where do I look to fix the sound?  Do I just restart a sound daemon?  What is the command line for that anyway?
<brandon_> dark crusade?
<aschmack> thats what i meant
<oscar> is a reality the second video ouput in ubuntu?
<matttis> Ongaku: seems to be a sound daemon problem
<kub^> hi, i have a small issue with opera not using the mplayer plugin properly, i just get a white box. I have mozplugger installed and mplayer, opera is looking at the correct libraries in about:plugins. anyone able to help ?
<Ongaku> hello, hmm well I try to access my documents folder via places...and it doesn´t pop up...i go into system monitor and it says --no desktop when i look at it
<oscar> somebody have good experience?
<Ongaku> matttis: oh...well i dont know anything about that :/
<patrick_> aschmack: i have downloaded the newest driver but i just cannot connect to my home network, i have no security and on my router i have allowed my laptops mac adress to connect with my router
<Vadi> How can I check if my laptop has the tickless kernel option enabled?
<dark_ninja> Ongaku, the --no-desktop option won't affect what you can see, it just runs nautilus without also letting it draw the desktop
<patrick_> aschmack: any ideas?
<matttis> Ongaku: with which program did you use your option ?     and what do you mean with "via places" ? the button next to the k menu ?
<Ongaku> dark_ninja: well, how come the window doesn´t pop up with my documents then?
<aschmack> patrick_, no sorry
<patrick_> dam
<Ongaku> matttis: i used it with rhythmbox...and via places i mean places in between system and apps
<jsoftw> Must.... focus..
<fixarg> k1duga1: i don't know hot to follow with this. i'm loose
<dark_ninja> well i don't know but you might want to try running nautilus and going to your home directory which is where documents will be
<jsoftw> More... boring.. code... to write..
<tomd123> is there a utility for dling a website for n-depth?
<patrick_> does anyone here have any idea why i cannot connect to my home internet wirelessly???
<kelsin> tomd123: wget I thin handles that
<Ongaku> dark_ninja: nautilus is running
<jsoftw> patrick_: is teh cable plugged in? :D
<brandon_> jsoftw: make it unboring
<Vadi> tomd123: I remember one in add/remive, let me find it.
<dark_ninja> ongaku, but you have no file browser window opening?
<patrick_> jsoftw: im trying to connect wirelessly, in my available networks i can see that my home network is available i just cannot connect when i click on it
<Ongaku> dark_ninja: exactly
<ari_stress> IdleOne: i dont think we can do that
 * genii sips a coffee
<knoid> evening all.
<k1duga1> fixarg: im trying to see if I can find any sol. but im not sure
<knoid> having trouble with a xinetd/vnc setup, looking for some assistance
<dark_ninja> ok well then try killing nautilus and rerunning it
<brandon_> patrick... i had the same prblem
<patrick_> brandon: any idea how to fix it?
<tomd123> kelsin: wow, wget does do that :shock:
<fixarg> k1duga1: thanks
<Ongaku> dark_ninja: just kill it in system monitor, then what? type in terminal?
<dark_ninja> yeah that'll work
<jsoftw> comperr: I dont know.
<brandon_> pat: one sec
<patrick_> k
<Ongaku> dark_ninja: ok...
<genii> patrick_: from terminal: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <wirelessnetworknamehere>
<Vadi> tomd123: WebHTTrack Website Copier
<patrick_> genii: will try
<Vadi> How can I check if my laptop has the tickless kernel option enabled?
<Ongaku> dark_ninja: ya, it worked :) thx mate :)
<k1duga1> fixarg: im using Linux for last 2weeks first time in my life
<patrick_> BRB ALL
<dark_ninja> np
<naelr> I am having trouble compiling me a new kernel can anyone give me some help
<fixarg> k1duga1: :-D
<j3g> i have a box that is restarting almost precisely every hour... anyone know what could cause this?
<fixarg> k1duga1: so thanks for your effort
<jsoftw> j3g: is it power management related?
<naelr> I used this guide
<naelr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<kelsin> j3g: i would have a look at the syslog and kernel messages and see if anything is in there
<j3g> jsoftw: don't know... it simply reboots... no warnings on the logs
<naelr> and here is what happens when I make menuconfig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46790/
<jsoftw> j3g: is it idle?
<fixarg> k1duga1: i will check my bios. i came back on a few minutes
<brandon_> i think i fixed my wireless connection problem by selecting a different auth type
<k1duga1> fixarg: I found out its best to share, I  had same problem but I fixed it
<j3g> jsoftw: not really.. but not on high load... it's a quad.. using like 2-5%
<brandon_> even though auth was not enabled
<k1duga1> I can tell you how I did it
<jsoftw> j3g: no I mean is it headless, ie, you are not actually actively on it
<patrick_> brandon: one second
<jsoftw> physically
<kelsin> naelr: any reason you want a custom kernel?
<j3g> jsoftw:  yes its headless... take a look that the rebooot times.... http://pastebin.com/m241d35
<knoid> having trouble with a xinetd/vnc4server setup; can login OK to vnc4server when it's running solo, but not when it's running under xinetd, can anyone help?
<Ongaku> dark_ninja: woah thanks alot lol it was making my CPU go 100%...im so glad im getting rid of this thing lol
<jsoftw> j3g: I would investigate power related things, see if its set to power down or whatever
<naelr> yes a few reasons
<dark_ninja> lol
<jsoftw> erm, suspend I mean
<patrick_> genii: when i typed that in it said "bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'"
<j3g> jsoftw: i changed it's name from venus to sol but it is the same box
<Vicfred> http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/6731/gimptj6.png <------------- help~~ pls
<Ongaku> dark_ninja: finally lol ill have a real desktop with a dual core proc and gfx lol :P
<jsoftw> j3g: yeah look at what I mentioned
<michael_> Inspiron 5160 Laptop-- Screen being detected as Plug n Play-- Then getting a RGB Glx Visual erro
<jsoftw> j3g: and look in crontabs
<j3g> jsoftw: i'll go there tomorrow.. can't check it from here
<jsoftw> j3g: adn what not
<dark_ninja> :-)
<dark_ninja> naelr, looks like you're missing ncurses dev files
<kelsin> naelr: ok, well first of all I would that error specifically means that you need the ncurses dev libraries. There is probably a command in order to get all the deps for you, apt-get build-dep linux-kernel or somethin glike that
<genii> patrick_: In my case the wap broadcasts name george. So I would do:     sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid george
<j3g> jsoftw: only hourly job on crontab was ntpdate to my local ntp server (i commented it out... )
<jsoftw> Hmm ok.
<patrick_> genii_: i will try again
<Ongaku> micheal_: hmmm...try reconfiguring xorg
<naelr> sweet... thanks dark_ninja and kelsin.. I will install and see what happens
<jsoftw> j3g: what about the rest of cron.
<brandon_> what router you got?
<NYCThomasB> can anyone here give me a hand with madwifi install on  ubuntu 7.10?
<patrick_> brandon: linksys
<j3g> jsoftw: nothing hourly..
<brandon_> it will prob broadcast that by default
<michael_> ongaku_;=: what would i need to change and how?
<jsoftw> Weird.
<Smegzor> sound problems fixed :D
<Ongaku> michael_: type in terminal dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow it through
<brandon_> anyone ever set up usb headphones on ubuntu
<neil_d> I am trying to run a python script that uses gtk.PrintSettings on 6.10 with python version 2.4.3 but it is saying '... has no attribute PrintSettings'  :( how do I fix this ?  it works find under gutsy
<naelr> stupid ncurses-dev.. thanks guys that was it
<dark_ninja> great
<naelr> now I have another question...
<Ongaku> michael_: restart and see what happens....i had similar problems on my dell lappy...it fixed the resolution and all that crud lol
<xzased> hiya
<j3g> jsoftw: stopped cron... let's see what happens next hour
<patrick_> genii_: terminal output: "error for wireless request "set ESSID" (8B1A) SET failed on device wlan0 ; no such device."
<musashi> i have an older install of ubuntu on a separate drive that was not connected during install of 7.10. is there an easy way to tell grub to update the menu to boot that?
<naelr> if I use a different kernel should I need to recompile ndiswrapper?
<dark_ninja> naelr, yes
<dark_ninja> it's a kernel mod
<naelr> crap
<naelr> crapper-crap
<dark_ninja> well you could try it but most likely yes
<naelr> yea it doesn't work with a newer kernel I downloaded.. the ubuntu-zen kernel...
<patrick_> genii_: any idea??
<kelsin> naelr: debian does have many scripts to compile kernels and kernel mods for you, if you do really need to build a kernel custom, it's probably worth learning
<dark_ninja> what kelsin said
<Ongaku> does anyone know if you can get Guitar Pro 5 to work in Wine?
<kelsin> naelr: do you mean xen? Ubuntu has xen kernels precompiled
<naelr> no
<xzased> Im trying to setup a mail server using ubuntu. I've read the documentation and everything is set, but my question is if I need ubuntu server -I have installed the desktop edition- or it doesnt really matter
<naelr> http://www.mattparnell.com/zen-kernel.html
<naelr> zen
<kelsin> xzased: does not matter
<PiranhaP> Would somebody please help me determine why DejaVu Sans looks so bad (choppy?) in LabVIEW on Ubuntu (LabVIEW is a graphical programming IDE that doesn't use fontconfig)?  DejaVu looks fine elsewhere, and it worked fine in LabVIEW on Gentoo.  I have toyed with various font settings, but it looks choppy at small sizes and unsightly at larger sizes.  I have taken a screenshot of the problem:  http://netvenger.com/tmp/dejavu-labview-problem.png
<patrick_> genii_: are you there?
<dark_ninja> ongaku, others have reported that it mostly works
<xzased> thanks a lot mr. kelsin -we meet again
<j3g> jsoftw: do you know a way to turn of all power management features without rebooting?
<chuckf> xzased, doesn't matter, but server will be a bit more secure out of the box
<Ongaku> dark_ninja: sweet...cos Dguitar doesn´t read .gp5 files...unless there´s one that dodes?
<marcioapf> how can anjuta to compile my program? the program uses gtk+ headers.
<Ongaku> does*
<NYCThomasB> can anyone here give me a hand with madwifi install on  ubuntu 7.10?
<dark_ninja> no idea
<kelsin> PiranhaP: is that an app running in wine?
<xzased> I see. Thanks for the info guys
<PiranhaP> kelsin: no, native Linux, compiled against glibc
<Ongaku> dark_ninja: ah well...thanks for your help earlier off to play Oblivion :D
<Mercurybullet> Sorry to windows bash, but I think this is my new favorite feature - http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;261186
<naelr> with my new laptop I can't use but the 2.6.20-14 kernel to boot my laptop.... but the sound doesn't work... if I use http://www.mattparnell.com/zen-kernel.html my sound works but my ndiswrapper doesn't work... I was going to recomplie the new madwifi drivers to try to get it working
<Mercurybullet> Computer Randomly Plays Classical Music
<Ongaku> LOL gotta love Windows eh lol
<kelsin> PiranhaP: do you happen to knwo which widget library it's using? I would check into that, it might need xft support compiled ir or something like that :-(
<baron327> hello
<patrick_> genii_: are you still there and can you help me?
<neil_d> I need to use gtk.PrintSettings etc. on 6,10 with python 2.4.3 can someone help ?
<knoid> Mercurybullet: actually it's a BIOS feature, not specific to win
<brandon_> lol at win
<ouellettesr> hello, does anyone know what drivers I need for ATI Mobility Radeon 7500???
<brandon_> its a small small world
<Ongaku> mercurybullet: windows would give me the blue screen of death anytime I used the WMP plugin for Windows Live Messenger...haha
<dark_ninja> ouellettesr, it depends on what you want to be able to do
<marcioapf> how can get anjuta to compile my program? i think it can't build it now because i need to type `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` in the terminal to compile my programs (gtk+)
<PiranhaP> kelsin: Everything in LabVIEW is custom done; it's own widget set.  It's a cross-platform IDE, so they made sure it was consistent.
<knoid> having trouble with a xinetd/vnc4server setup; can login OK to vnc4server when it's running solo, but not when it's running under xinetd, can anyone help?
<dark_ninja> your options are basically the radeon or fglrx drivers
<ouellettesr> dark_ninja well I would like to be able to use compiz
<Mercurybullet> knoid: the bois has the song in memory?
<kelsin> PiranhaP: then I would double check with them, esp if it works fine on gentoo, about what font library they are using
<knoid> Mercurybullet: yep. read the article more closely.
<Mercurybullet> Ongaku: well that shows you to use windows programs on a windows machine ;-)
<kenshie_himura> Hello World: any one can help to use the old version of compiz (beryl ) in Gutsy ????
<knoid> Mercurybullet: "system BIOSes developed by Award/Unicore from 1997 on"
<kelsin> kenshie_himura: is there a reason you want to do this?
<ouellettesr> dark_ninja: do you know which one of those drivers would be better? And do I have to have xserver-xgl installed?
<Ongaku> mercurybullet: lol yeah...im all ubuntu now...but ima have to get windows for my new build...Oblivion is hard to run in Wine...
<kelsin> kenshie_himura: instead of using compiz-fusion that's included?
<Mercurybullet> knoid: wow, i see that now...i wonder if the song was part of their sales pitch
<dark_ninja> right, ouelletttesr you should be able to use the default driver
<kenshie_himura> because my card its too old
<dark_ninja> have you tried installing enabling desktop effects?
<knoid> Mercurybullet: no idea lol. i guess M$ got enough calls about it to make it worth putting on KB
<PiranhaP> kelsin: I'm fairly sure it's Xft as I've had to include the libraries in an "embedded" system before.
<kenshie_himura> and i can use meny effects of compiz
<ouellettesr> dark_ninja: the default driver is ati
<dark_ninja> hmm well try changing that to "radeon"
<kenshie_himura> i use DRI to my ATI RAGE MOVILITY P/M 4Mb
<dark_ninja> that should give you 3d support
<Mercurybullet> knoid: I can only imagine what I would do if my computer randomly started playing "Its a small small world"
<Ongaku> LOL
<kelsin> kenshie_himura: you're graphics card? you can disable and enable the effects in fusion individualy and it's much stabler than beryl. You can install the ccsm to get to those options
<kelsin> !ccsm | kenshie_himura
<knoid> Mercurybullet: flip out, i should think
<ubotu> kenshie_himura: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ouellettesr> dark_ninja yes, Its very choppy and it xserver-xgl eats up my cpu
<ouellettesr> ok ill try that
<kenshie_himura> I need old version !! not the compiz-fusion nclude (sorry about my englsih, im spanish)
<kelsin> PiranhaP: I assume you custom compiled the app, and I assume that there weren't any options to enable aliasing of fonts?
<super61> hello i have a Sony laptop and ubuntu gusty wont show on my screen. it sounds like this there but nothing shows up
<Ongaku> can´t kenshie get a backported version of compiz? idk how that works really
<bazhang_> kenshie_himura: it may not be supported anymore--has been merged with compiz-fusion
<kenshie_himura> Not I can't enable
<knoid> having trouble with a xinetd/vnc4server setup; can login OK to vnc4server when it's running solo, but not when it's running under xinetd, can anyone help?
<kenshie_himura> i know about managed effects , but no to me thx, i need the old version, Help me please!
<PiranhaP> kelsin: No, LabVIEW is precompiled, and it produces executables that are compiled against its own run-time engine, none of which have any font options beyond what's in the screenshot.
<neil_d> I have a python script running under 7.10 python version 2.5.1.    I need to use gtk.PrintSettings etc. on 6,10 with python 2.4.3 can someone help ?
<Ereal1> as anyone notice that ubuntu dosnt load the splash screen in ?
<Mercurybullet> Does anyone know of a single page that gives commands/scripts for all of the stuff needed to get extras working in x64 (i.e. Flash, etc)?
<kelsin> PiranhaP: if getting the fonts perfect is a important thing then you need to find out what libraries it's using (probably can ldd the binary) and then look at the ubuntu source package and the gentoo ebuilds to find what's different
<Mercurybullet> Or is the best way to go, to just use automatix2?
<astro76> !automatix | Mercurybullet
<ubotu> Mercurybullet: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Ereal1> my cuzin is have a bit of problems with sound on his amd64ox
<astro76> Mercurybullet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<dark_ninja> neil_d, you do have pygtk installed on the 6.10 installl, right?
<Bruno1> how can i make firefox consume less cpu?
<neil_d> dark_ninja, yes it can run the pygtk examples.
<dark_ninja> hmm
<kenshie_himura> thx for info about automatix2, i dont use !XD
<Mercurybullet> astro76: thanks
<root_>  /server -m irc.irchighway.net
<root_>  /server -m irc.irchighway.net
<Ereal1> those that page fix the no sound on ubuntu 64amd no sound bug?
<patrick_> can anyone help me to connect to my internet wirelessly??
<kenshie_himura> howto install the version backport of beryl?? somebody says after...
<knoid> Ereal1: try here? - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/#head-c623443c8c612c18be37feec67a1b62ab8ab060c
<patrick_> ALL: AFK
<Ereal1> k ill try that
<Ereal1> umm
<robdig> patrick_: maybe...what's it doing (or not)?
<Ereal1> my cuzins amd64box also has no sound at startup? very weird
<kelsin> kenshie_himura: backport is not the right word, that normally means install a newer version then nwhat's available. I would look into finding some beryl packages for fiesty/edgy and compiling those on your system (Look into apt-get source --compile), or just downloading the beryl source for their archives
<PiranhaP> kelsin: ldd only shows deps for X11 and Xext.  If it's a question of Xft vs fontconfig, I can tell you that it's not fontconfig.  Is it a problem that Ubuntu didn't create fonts.{dir,scale} in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu?
<knoid> Ereal1: both boxes have the same sound chipset?
<patrick_> robdig_: i am running ubuntu 7.1 and have the wireless driver installed, i can view my available networks i just cannot connect to my home network
<kenshie_himura> <Ongaku> can´t kenshie get a backported version of compiz?  HOWTO GET??
<kelsin> PiranhaP: I have no idea, very possible, but I couldn't begin to tell you have to do it either
<neil_d> dark_ninja, any ideas ?
<robdig> patrick_: is it open or is it protected?
<luke_> I have a driver running right now that I need to reconfig. I can't "make" the new driver because it says that the driver is already enabled in the kernel. I'm pretty lost right now as to what I need to do, any help would be amazing.
<tomd123> #uiuc
<dark_ninja> neil_d, looking, but probably not, sorry
<bazhang_> kenshie_himura: you are asking for trouble with this in my opinion,best to try compiz-fusion
<patrick_> robdig_: it is open, no lock is shown next to it because i left it unprotected when i installed the system ( linksys router)
<kelsin> luke_: what do you mean by reconfig?
<luke_> i ran make on that driver when i still had some editting to do
<PiranhaP> kelsin: that part I can handle, I just didn't know Ubuntu had eliminated the need for the font.* files.  I'll give it a try.  Thanks for all your help.
<kelsin> kenshie_himura: there is no easy way to install the old version of beryl. You either have to learn how to deal with source packages, or learn how to compile strait from the beryl source
<robdig> patrick_: do you have an ip address?
<neil_d> dark_ninja, do you know what package those modules are meant to be in ?
<Ereal1> is it just me or is their no more splash screen at startup anymore ?!
<patrick_> robdig_: how do i know if i do? sorry im a novice haha
<PiranhaP> s/Ubuntu/if Ubuntu/
<Ereal1> also load time has increased ?!
<patrick_> robdig_: i've connected to the internet on this same computer running xp with no problem
<dark_ninja> neil_d pthon-gtk2
<Ereal1> seems to be a lot of bug in 7.10
<kelsin> PiranhaP: well if it does work then you solved the problem yourself. I would imagine that the program might use bitmap fonts and with the dir and scale files it doesn't do a good job. Ubuntu might not include them since maybe no packages in the base trees neet bitmap fonts anymore, or something close to that :-(
<robdig> patrick_: type ifconfig     it will show a lot of output, about your connections
<patrick_> robdig_: will do hd on one sec
<NYCThomasB> can anyone here give me a hand with madwifi install on  ubuntu 7.10?
<knoid> having trouble with a xinetd/vnc4server setup; can login OK to vnc4server when it's running solo, but not when it's running under xinetd, can anyone help?
<luke_> kelsin , ya get what I mean? I can't make the new driver because it says the old driver is already enabled in the kernel.
<robdig> patrick_: your ip address will be called inet addr, should be on second line for interface
<kenshie_himura> Ok if i right i need a repository of beryl (festy) and use apt-get source --compile > its ok??
<patrick_> robdig_: i typed in ipconfig into my terminal and it said "bash: command not found:"
<neil_d> dark_ninja, python2.4-gtk2 is installed.   maybe I should reinstall it ?
<Ereal1> nyctomas  is your wireless is on b g
<astro76> patrick_, ifconfig, with an f
<robdig> patrick_: use ifconfig, ipconfig is on windows
<DIL> ifconfig
<Ereal1> linux has no support for wireless N from what I can see
<patrick_> robdig_: k thanks just one sec
<dark_ninja> neil_d, you can try though that probably won't do anything, however you may want to try looking at the version specific documentation for python and gtk that you're basically porting to
<patrick_> robdig_: it worked what am i looking for again?
<dark_ninja> some syntax may have changed
<NYCThomasB> ereal: what do you mean b g?  i am in first week on linux
<robdig> patrick_: on the second line of your wireless interface, should begin with inet addr if you have one...
<kelsin> luke_: if you really need to compile a driver that's included in the ubuntu kernel you probably need to custom compile your kernel as well, what driver is this?
<naelr> ok here comes another question... I need a configuration option that madwifi says I need but I can't find it in make menuconfig ...
<patrick_> robdig_:  okay it says 127.0.0.1 and then mask: 255.0.0.0
<kenshie_himura> lol
<naelr> how does one apply a MM patch to the kernel
<NYCThomasB> ereal: 802.11g, sorry
<luke_> kelsin , it's a driver for an orinoco classic gold wifi card. it is needed to get monitor mode to run.
<robdig> patrick_: that is your loop back interface, probably called lo0 or something. You probably want something that starts with ethX where X is 0 or 1
<patrick_> robdig_: what do i do now?
<anabelle> Hi, is there a quick way to restart my USB ports?
<dark_ninja> anabelle, can you be more specific?
<patrick_> robdig_: okay under eth0 my inet addr is 192.1.1.103 what should i do??
<luke_> kelsin , i just jumped the gun and ran make on the file before i edited the config file so now it gives me the error:  This driver is already enabled in the kernel.
<cheeby> hi.  is there a quick way to switch desktops in ubuntu like in kde? e.g., ctrl+f1 (desktop 1), ctrl+2 (desktop 2) and so on?  the 'key bindings' area doesn't seem to suggest so.
<anabelle> due to a recent bug, the most annoying EVER
<robdig> patrick_: ok. lets find out if that is your wireless adapter. type iwconfig
<kenshie_himura> Ok if i right i need a repository of beryl (festy) and use apt-get source --compile > its ok??
<kelsin> luke_: if you just ran make and not make install or anything else it shouldn't have done anything you can't reverse with make distclean (if this is a nicely made makefile)
<dark_ninja> cheeby, have you tried ctrl-alt left / right
<anabelle> if i want to use something trough usb (phone, stick, ipod, even a mouse) it has to be connected before i turn else my pc or else it wont recognize it
<patrick_> robdig_: done, what am i looking for?
<PiranhaP> anabelle: you might try:  sudo rmmod ehci_hcd; sudo rmmod uhci_hcd; sudo modprobe ehci_hcd; sudo modprobe uhci_hcd
<robdig> patrick_: does it have output for eth0 or does it say no wireless extensions?
<anabelle> im willing that there is a command that restarts USB ports so i dont have to restart the whole system to connect a mouse
<cheeby> dark_ninja, yes.  but I mean to move to a specific desktop/viewport.  say you are on 2 and want to go to five.
<patrick_> robdig_: it says no wireless extensions
<shrug> cheeby ctrl-alt-left or right
<PiranhaP> anabelle: but that sounds like it won't help in your case
<dark_ninja> cheeby, my bad
<cheeby> in kde I have up to ten active desktops, one for each client.
<hashbrowncipher> does anyone know of a utility that shows the users logged into a box at a specific point in time?
<anabelle> PiranhaP isn't that malicious command?
<anabelle> :(
<robdig> patrick_: rats...which interface showed output, eth1?
<anabelle> im scared due to recent notices
<PiranhaP> anabelle: no, that unloads the USB 1.1 and 2.0 modules, then loads them again
<cheeby> dark_ninja, no worries.
<patrick_> robdig_: under eth1 it shows IEEE 802.11b/g and a bunch of stuff about my wireless card (broadcom 4306)
<PiranhaP> anabelle: you'll probably have to have everything unplugged from the USB to remove the modules though
<dark_ninja> anyway, yes there is a way cheeby, are you using compiz?
<kelsin> hashbrowncipher: "last" shows when peopled logged in and out
<rorro> can anybody help me i am trying to run a ./configure file and it is giving me this error
<rorro> loading cache ./config.cache
<rorro> checking for gcc... gcc
<rorro> checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O3 ) works... no
<rorro> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<anabelle> PiranhaP it worked!! :D
<robdig> patrick_: ok. on that first line, do you see your ESSID?
<kelsin> hashbrowncipher: I would check out it's man page
<PiranhaP> anabelle: awesome!
<anabelle> THANK YOU!!
<patrick_> robdig_: essid:off/any
<PiranhaP> anabelle: welcome :)
<kelsin> rorro: did you install the build-essential package?
<anabelle> i hate that bug..... restart the system to connect a mouse is just stupid :(
<hashbrowncipher> kelsin: thanks
<anabelle> a no fix yet :(
<msm-aruba> hi, where do i go as an ubuntu newbie in need of help with graphics card?
<rorro> i think so kelsin i actually installed all single packages that has gcc :D
<kelsin> anabelle: what system are you running gutsy? I havn't heard of this bug, does it have to do with your motherboard or something?
<luke_> kelsin , no rule to support make clean or make distclean
<cheeby> dark_ninja, yes.  compiz here.
<patrick_> robdig_: what should i do?
<rorro> kelsin: i think so i actually installed all single packages that has gcc :D
<axisys> !enlightment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enlightment - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<annihilus> hello everyone, I am having trouble installing build-essential, I have googled quite a bit but nothing seems to be helping.  Here's a passtebin with the error im getting, any ideas?
<robdig> patrick_: on the next line, does it say something about being unassociated?
<annihilus> http://pastebin.com/d6b71ad7b
<axisys> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<anabelle> kelsin Im running Gutsy in an hp dv6000 laptop
<anabelle> is a general issue with kubuntu as i understand
<patrick_> robdig_: on the next line it shows mode:managed frequency:2.472 GHz and then access point:invalid
<dark_ninja> cheeby, do you have the advanced settings manager? if you do you can just go in to rotate cube (assuming you're using that plugin) and you can set individual hotkeys for each desktop
<rorro> i installed every single package that says gcc
<knoid> having trouble with a xinetd/vnc4server setup; can login OK to vnc4server when it's running solo, but not when it's running under xinetd, can anyone help?
<cheeby> dark_ninja, not sure.  can you give me an apt-get command to check it?
<robdig> patrick_: same thing, so you're not connected at all. go to system->administration->network
 * cheeby has a screaming six-week old baby on his lap.
<astro76> annihilus, try sudo apt-get install -f
<kelsin> rorro: do you mean you've managed to install every package with "gcc" in the name, or something else?
<PiranhaP> cheeby: congratulations.  Unless you stole it
<patrick_> robdig_: okay now what haha
<cheeby> haha.  :)
<robdig> patrick_: click your wireless connection, then properties button
<devigor> HI 2 all
<thyrax> anyone got samba working on xubuntu in here?
<patrick_> robdig_: done
<IamReck1> when you buy SUSE linux from Novell, you just pay for the customer service right?
<shrug> ok. this isnt really ubuntu specific, but is it possible to change the image that shows up when you fist turn on your pc?
<patrick_> robdig_: now what?
<rorro> yes like there is a package call gcc another one call gcc-3.3, gcc 4.1
<cheeby> PiranhaP, esta no brasil?
<devigor> People!!? Need assisting at MASQUARADING!~!!
<rorro> so i installed every single one of them
<robdig> patrick_: do you see your wireless network ESSID in the first drop down? if yes, select it
<PiranhaP> cheeby: Nope
<kelsin> rorro: did you do this with apt-get or aptitude or some other way?
<bazhang_> devigor: to what end?
<rorro> synaptic package manager
<patrick_> robdig_: the enable roaming mode box is checked and all of the drop downs are gray and i cannot click on them
<cheeby> mala sorte.
<PiranhaP> cheeby: I get that a lot, though.  As I understand it, "Piranha" means something like "Fox" does in the US.  Is that right?
<robdig> patrick_: uncheck the roaming box
<kelsin> rorro: double check that you installed the build-essential package
<devigor> bazhang_ gfrom Internal to External net
<patrick_> robdig_: k now what
<rorro> ok how can I check that??
<LjL> !br | cheeby
<ubotu> cheeby: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<CovilleR> quick question... How do I get to KDE System Settings?
<robdig> patrick_: now see if your network is listed in the first drop down
<Ongaku> lol, anyone have any experience with dosbox? I want to mount a folder in it and run and .exe file to play a game
<cheeby> it's a fish and the name of a river.
<LjL> CovilleR: K / System Settings
<bazhang_> Ongaku: sure
<kelsin> rorro: in a terminal just type "sudo aptitude install build-essential" or in synaptic search by name for "build-essential" then install it
<dark_ninja> cheeby, try apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<syazdani> Hi, I've just installed kubuntu 7.10 on my hp dv6000. Has anybody been able to make the display work properly on such a system? I'm running X in 800x600 using vesa drivers right now.
<PiranhaP> cheeby: I named myself after the fish.
<cheeby> dark_ninja, ty.
<Ongaku> bazhang_: how do I do it? I only know how to use it in Windows...the folder is located in the documents folder
<devigor> bazhang_ here is the problem: I've maked IPTables MASQUARADE but still my ExtNet can see my INTIP
<rorro> I will need the ubuntu installation cd for that right??
<cheeby> PiranhaP, cool.  uma mulher piranha is something else.
<kelsin> rorro: or internet access
<luke_> I installed a driver that I forgot to edit a line in the original config file. When I try to "make" the new driver that is edited correctly I am getting this error: ""This driver is already enabled in the kernel"" How can I disable that driver so I can reinstall this new driver?
<cheeby> PiranhaP, you may want to look it up...
<cheeby> ;)
<bazhang_> Ongaku: they have a pretty simple walkthtough on the site--need a link?
<PiranhaP> heh, k
<patrick_> robdig_: under configuration i have available:  static ip adress,  automatic configuration (dhcp) and local zeroconf network (IPv4 LL)
<Ongaku> bazhang_: yes please :)
<rorro> ok i tried to installed but it says that i need to put the ubuntu_7.10 cd
<cheeby> dark_ninja, downloading now.
<shrug> anyone know have any information on modifying bios splash screen?
<kelsin> rorro: have you disabled the cd from the sources list, and only left the internet options?
<rorro> and i am at school so how can I do it with the internet do i need a repository address or so??
<devigor> So, Do ANYONe knows ow to hide INternal IP?
<cheeby> shrug, which boot mgr are you using?
<robdig> patrick_: if your router assigns ip addresses (likely), then you want it set to automatic configuration
<rorro> no i have not
<IR9807> freak
<dark_ninja> cheeby, when you finally install it you can either type ccsm into a term or run it normally from a menu
<patrick_> robdig_: okay let me try that
<IR9807> sex
<rorro> let me do it
<robdig> patrick_: the box i was speaking of is the top one, the network name (ESSID)
<CovilleR> LjL: I can't figure out how to get to that. I've searched it and it shows a bunch of matches in different places but I can't view any of them.. Might they be hidden or something like that?
<cheeby> dark_ninja, installed.  trying now...
<codekiri> Hi
<codekiri> guess what, I'm a newbie
<LjL> CovilleR, not sure what you're talking about... it's right there in the K menu. KDE's main menu.
<Ongaku> bazhang_: u got that link? lol i want to play TES: Arena :P lol
<cheeby> dark_ninja, oh my.  there is a lot here.
<msm-aruba> ... sorry to ask, but can anyone tell me where to get graphics card help... im a complete newbie to linux
<cheeby> thank  you.
<bazhang_> http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?page=Basic+Setup+and+Installation+of+DosBox Ongaku
<rorro> ok i did it, it should work now right?
<patrick_> robdig_: sorry i was on wired network, im under wireless and im about to look under essid
<LjL> codekiri: then perhaps start by asking an ubuntu question rather than randomly mentioning sex
<shrug> cheeby grub i believe
<Ongaku> bazhang_: thanks hun :)
<patrick_> robdig_: okay i have my network selected under my essid now what?
<dark_ninja> cheeby, yes, yes there is, but all you need to do is go to the rotate cube plugin, and then go to the actions tab
<shrug> cheeby: i have an emachine and i want to change the emachine logo on boot up
<codekiri> that wasnt me, it was a stupid friend of mine
<bhagman88> Hi, I'm a complete linux newb and I'm currently trying to install Cedega CVSin order to install steam/cs:source/hl2 on my laptop
<Ongaku> bazhang_: it´s simple then? lol i always think everything will be complicated with linux :P
<codekiri> I must apologize for that
<bhagman88> I need some help installing CEdega
<cheeby> shrug, yeah you can do that by adding a line in grub.conf.
<robdig> patrick_: make sure the configuration has automatic configuration selected
<cheeby> usually in /boot/grub
<LjL> !cedega > bhagman88    (bhagman88, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bhagman88> does anyody think they could help me?
<patrick_> robdig_: it does
<bhagman88> oo
<bhagman88> ok
<robdig> patrick_: and say ok
<shrug> cheeby ok.. cook ty...
<knoid> cheeby: really? i figure you would have to reflash the bios for that
<cheeby> in mine it's splashimage ....
<bazhang_> Ongaku: very simple--the instructions with the install should be enough
<shrug> bhagman88: why you choose cedega
<kelsin> bhagman88: If you really want cedega I recommend buying it and asking them. CS Source can run in plain wine, which you can find information about under their appdb
<patrick_> robdig_: alright if i log out ill be right back so stay on robdig and thanks so much for the help!
<Ongaku> bazhang_: alrighty thks
<eyemean> hi, anyone know best audio ripper + convert to mpr for gutsy pls?
<cheeby> knoid, depends on what he wants.
<robdig> patrick_: ok
<kelsin> !appdb | bhagman88
<ubotu> bhagman88: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<shrug> bhagman88: what game you playing?
<eyemean> *mp3
<rorro> kelsin is downloading it I'll let you know if it works
<bazhang_> Ongaku: and there is a built in help device within the program
<rorro> thank for your help
<Ongaku> bazhang_: but oh wait...i dont have this game installed yet on windows or anything...
<shrug> bhagman88: wine=better than cedega and free!
<Ongaku> bazhang_: this link isn´t much help cos i dont have windows lol
<cheeby> dark_ninja, is there a text file I can edit instead?
<bhagman88> ok!
<CovilleR> LjL: I'm trying to follow http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.06_on_a_ThinkPad_R60#KDE but I'm stuck after Reboot.. I guess I can't find Laptops and Power.. I must be missing it somewhere.
<bhagman88> o thats right
<bhagman88> I'm installing WineCVS
<bhagman88> but I'm stuck!
<jsoftw> Ok
<rorro> it worked man thank you very much
<Creationist> Well, yet another stupid quirk: Upon restarting my computer I can no longer use my native resolution of 1400x1050.  Worked perfectly before but now when I try to change resolutions and click Apply, it asks if I want to keep the settings... but it doesn't actually change.
<bhagman88> I'm not sure whwat
<kelsin> bhagman88: I also recommend using the wine packages from the ubuntu repos or the official wine ubuntu packages
<bhagman88> "Change to the location where the WineCVS.sh is lying and start it with: $ sh WineCVS.sh " means
<kelsin> cheeby: instead of trying to compile your self
<Creationist> I haven't changed my xorg settings at all.
<shrug> bhagman88: hold one sec
<bazhang_> Ongaku: you can install it from the repos, then follow the rest of the walkthrough--you will need to use dos commands--thus the name dosbox :}
<kelsin> cheeby: sorry, wrong name
<lucian> how do i connect to a wifi/wired network when im booted to command line only?
<Ongaku> bazhang_: does the linux filesystem have a letter assignment? that´s all i really need to know
<dark_ninja> cheeby, not really... this is all based off of gconf editing the gconf database by hand is... not recommended, did you find the rotate cube plugin?
<LjL> CovilleR: not sure, try asking in #kubuntu as well
<kelsin> bhagman88: is there a reason you want to compile wine instead of using the version included in ubuntu?
<lucian> Ongaku, no
<bazhang_> Ongaku: launch it in terminal by typing dosbox
<shrug> bhagman88: http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<CovilleR> Alright, thanks.
<malifiwererich> any ideas for a cluster setup that is operable on 15 machines?
<Ongaku> bazhang_: i have it running..all i want to do is mount the folder the .exe is in, run it and install it and play it
<knoid> having trouble with a xinetd/vnc4server setup; can login OK to vnc4server when it's running solo, but not when it's running under xinetd, can anyone help?
<shrug> bhagman88: there is an ubuntu one there
<devigor> no One nows? ;-(
<bazhang_> Ongaku: no, but all you need to is mount C and then go to the appropriate game you want to run
<devigor> *knows
<bhagman88> kelsin: Well I'm following a tutorial online that says to install this, so I'm trying it
<Ongaku> bazhang_: ah okies
<cheeby> dark_ninja, yeah.  pretty sweet.
<bhagman88> shrug: thanks, I'll check it out :)
<shrug> bhagman88:http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<kelsin> bhagman88: I would recommend ignoring that part of the tutorial and just installing wine via the ubuntu repos or the official wine packages
<shrug> that is more specific to your needs
<cheeby> I'm pretty impressed with how far gnome, etc., has come along in the past few years.  I've been on kde since about 2003.
<tigran> Ongaku: DOS games/
<bazhang_> Ongaku: start from step two of the walktrhouthg
<shrug> i dont think wine is in the official repos
<kelsin> bhagman88: if you look the packages are probably newer then the version used in the tutorial too (most likely)
<bazhang_> wow huge typo
<lucian> how do i connect to a wifi/wired network when im booted to command line only?
<dark_ninja> cheeby, so you've got hotkeys?
<cheeby> dark_ninja, yup.
<Ongaku> bazhang_: so...mount c then the folder its in?
<dark_ninja> sweet
<cheeby> ubuntu is pretty sweet.
<bazhang_> Ongaku: and be sure to go to abandonia.com for loads more games
<tigran> lucian: ifconfig and iwconfig
<kelsin> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<knoid> lucian: ifconfig eth0 up
<bhagman88> kelsin: ok, I'll try installing wine through the synaptic pack manager
<luke_> kelsin any ideas?
 * cheeby coming from the gentoo world.
<whyameye> if I update my video driver using envy, compiz seems to become disabled because Gutsy doesn't think I have the restricted driver anymore. Anyway to let Gutsy know I have the driver, even though it's not the Gutsy driver?
<patrick__> robdig_: are you there?
<Ongaku> bazhang_: lol i just want to play Arena hahahaah
<bazhang_> Ongaku: yup
<robdig> patrick__: yup
<cheeby> dark_ninja, not that there is anything wrong with gentoo...
<shrug> kelsin: i dont think wine is in the repository
<lucian> thnx tigran and knoid ... i'll try those
<shrug> kelsin: i may be wrong though
<astro76> !envy | whyameye
<ubotu> whyameye: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
 * cheeby can't imagine any comparison with gentoo has ever come up on this channel
<dark_ninja> cheeby, :-) not at all, but the compiles got to me after a while
<patrick__> robdig_: okay i've done what you said, but now what do i do?
<kelsin> luke_: unfortunately no, I have no experience with that driver
<cheeby> dark_ninja, compiles?  try piles of broken packages.
<bazhang_> cheeby: stick around then :}
<DIL> !netstat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netstat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dark_ninja> lol
<patrick__> robdig_: when i click on the little computer icons at the top right of my screen it has no options for wireless internet connection
<whyameye> astro76: the version of driver from envy is more current though, no?
<NYCThomasB> what is terminal command to change directories?
<cheeby> It was either ubuntu or freeBSD.
<codekiri> i installed windows, and my grub dissapeared, what should I do?
<shrug> cd
<Creationist> Okay, I'm really fricken pissed off.  All I did was reboot my computer and now I can't get my resolution to work anymore.  Would installing libx11-dev change my xorg settings?
<DIL> !netcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netcat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> whyameye, no clue, newest is not always best
<patrick__> robdig_: all it says is  manual configuration
<dark_ninja> hmm ubuntu mos def
<bazhang_> !grub | codekiri
<ubotu> codekiri: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<whyameye> astro76: well I'm having problems with the current one, which is why I'm looking around...
<luke_> kelsin , besides a make clean or make install. what else is there to do in order to disable to installed driver so i can install the new?
<robdig> patrick__: yeah, mine doesn't either...type ifconfig again and see if eth1 has an ip address, if so, then you should be working
<kelsin> luke_: I have no idea, sorry
<Creationist> I had to disable TwinView in xorg.conf last time to fix this, but I don't remember how to do that.
<luke_> kelsin thanks anyways, much appreciated for the effort.
<codekiri> ubotu: uh, ok, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uh, ok, thanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tigran> luke: sudo modprobe -r [driver name]
<dark_ninja> luke_ have you done an rmmod?
<dark_ninja> that should help
<Wutz> hello all, can anyone help me with installing a driver for ati HD 2400 XT? I need a proper guide, or something for it
<patrick__> robdig_: a lot of stuff has changed under eth0.. my inet addr is the same but it has stuff about bcast and a lot of other number and information haha
<NYCThomasB> thx.  i was leaving out the/.  whay can't i cd from home to user directory?
<Wutz> anyone? >.<
<robdig> patrick__: that's because you unchecked roaming...how about eth1?
<astro76> NYCThomasB, example?
<patrick__> robdig_: it has information similar to info on my eth1 (wired) internet, does this mean it will work if i unplug my ethernet cable?
<luke_> haven't tried rmmod or have heard of it. will get back to you dark_ninja in a sec.
<shrug> cd usages 101:
<robdig> patrick__: it should...only one way to find out...
<shrug> cd up one dir - cd ../
<patrick__> robdig_: be right back haha
<luke_> modprobe -r does not work if its in use tigran
<tigran> luke: ah
<NYCThomasB> astro76: in file browser i see home, then under it thomas directory.  i am at home in terminal and do cd /thomas and am told it doesn't exist
<tigran> luke: have you tried blacklisting it
<kelsin> luke_: which is a good thing
<shrug> cd thomas
<shrug> not cd /thomas
<astro76> NYCThomasB, are you sure you aren't in /home/thomas already? does it say ~/ ?
<dark_ninja> wutz, what version of ubuntu?
<astro76> NYCThomasB, type pwd
<luke_> kelsin , why a good thing?
<billy> is it possible to add a network printer from a windows computers?
<astro76> shrug, ah missed that
<kelsin> luke_: removing drivers that are in use can lead to bad things
<shrug> astro76: yeah.. noob mistake :)
<NYCThomasB> astro: thx. i guess below home the / is unneccessary
<tigran> yea =/
<shrug> NYCT
<bhagman88> when I execute the command "wine SteamInstall.exe" the error "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\SteamInstall.exe": Module not found
<bhagman88> " comes up
<astro76> NYCThomasB, / is incorrect unless you really mean the root of your filesystem
<shrug> yeah
<kelsin> bhagman88: you need to be in the directory with SteamInstall.exe
<bhagman88> SteamInstall.exe is on my desktop
<bhagman88> oh but I am
<shrug> nyct cd /home/thomas would have been correct
<astro76> NYCThomasB, start using tab completion, type a few letters and press tab
<luke_> kelsin , well its for a pcmcia wifi card that just needs monitor mode enabled in a line of code. i have the correctly configd driver right here just waiting to be installed after the original one is disabled
<kelsin> bhagman88: then try "wine ~/Desktop/SteamInstall.exe" or "wine ./SteamInstall.exe" from your desktop folder
<NYCThomasB> astro: thx. i was starting there for easiest root.  its same as dos i guess and i made it harder.  thx all. :)
<shrug> yep
<kelsin> luke_: dude, honestly I have no idea what you need to do, I'm sorry
<luke_> i may lose net connectivity from this, will be back shortly if so.
<tigran> keslin: can't he blacklist it?
<patrick_> robdig_: if i unplug my ethernet cable i am no longer connected
<Wut1> Hey, can anyone point me to a guide on installing a driver for ati HD 2400 XT?
<shrug> bhagman88 - im sure the app database for wine will have a detailed tut for installing steam
<bhagman88> sweet mother of jesus kelsin I will now name you all mighty god of the world
<bhagman88> as well as you shrug
<luke_> tried tigran, but the orinoco and orinoco_cs modules are the only thing i can see that are linked to this server on lsmod list
<dark_ninja> wut1, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Wut1> 7.10
<astro76> !ati | Wut1
<Wut1> i just tried a guide, but
<kelsin> bhagman88: then do some reading about the linux command line and you to can start your own church
<onats> hi, i'm having a problem with my desktop.. my usb ports just dies after a few minutes....
<Wut1> it failed to install
<ubotu> Wut1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bhagman88> will do
<patrick_> robdig_: under my wireless connection properties and then under password type it says "wpa personal" and it has a bo x for a password, what does this mean?
<onats> i just upgraded to 7.10, and still the problem persists... anyone have any ideas?
<bhagman88> Scientology ain't got nothin Ubuntiau tribe chapter Chi Iota Delta Z
<shrug> pici: hi
<shrug> pici: i this is brandon... got my dvd player working
<robdig> patrick_: :(  what we just walked through is what i had to do to get mine going...the wpa-personal is if your wireless network is protected...it is where you enter the password.
<dark_ninja> wut1, have you tried using the restricted drivers control panel?
<tigran> luke_: sorry, I'm knew to Ubuntu. That was just my 2 cents
<shrug> pici: remember... it wouldnt read certain file types
<Pici> shrug: Ah... yes.
<Wut1> no
<Pici> shrug: What turned out to be the issue?
<shrug> pici: automount mounts it udf
<patrick_> robdig_: im asking the person who set up my router if there is a password atm hd on one second
<shrug> pici: it should have been iso9660
<robdig> patrick_: if you need more help, then maybe someone else can help. ubotu also has some links, i'll send you
<luke_> thanks anyways tigran
<Pici> shrug: Strange.
<robdig> !wifi | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ouellettesr> hello, I need help, mentally. lol no really, when I start my laptop, after the grub menu loads the kernel, I see Starting up... then Loading please wait.... and then I see a blank screen until the login screen shows about 5 minutes later.
<shrug> pici: mount -t iso9660 "volume" and it works
<Wut1> where do i find restricted drivers control panel?
<patrick_> robdig_: k thanks ill let you know how things go
<dark_ninja> wut1, you might want to try that, run "restricted-manager",
<kelsin> Wut1: in the System -> Admin menu
<shrug> patick_: hey.... just a quick question
<robdig> patrick_: sorry it didn't work out
<tigran> What are some good image editing software (other than GIMP) that you would recommend?
<shrug> patrick_: why do you use a _ after robdig's name?
<Ongaku> ok, dosbox wouldn´t let me execute the file cos it´s an .exe...so...could i just run the .exe in Wine?
<onats> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<patrick_> shrug_: no idea
<ouellettesr> does anyone know why I can't see a loading screen?
<Wut1> a box comes up saying my hardware doesnt need any restricted drivers?
<shrug> patrick_: ok just checking :P
<tigran> ouellettesr: its disabled?
<tigran> splash is turned off
<dark_ninja> wut1 *sigh* yeah theoretically you don't, but if you still want ati's drivers...
<luke_> back in a bit
<Ongaku> what´s the channel for Wine help?
<astro76> Ongaku, #winehq
<robdig> Ongaku: #winehq i think
<ouellettesr> tigran, im not sure, I just did a default install, and its never been there
<Wut1> well i cant use compiz without them, right?
<dark_ninja> actually you can
<billy> it just wont work as well
<Ongaku> ok thxies
 * robdig thinks his fingers are getting faster
<tigran> ouellettesr: paste your /boot/grub/menu.list
<tigran> ouellettesr: menu.lst*
<dark_ninja> wut1, i would try compiz with the current drivers first, especially with a card like yours
<shrug> wut1... have you enabled restricted drivers?
<Wut1> is the hd 2400 bad for it?
<Wut1> i dunno how..
<billy> go preferences and then advanced desktop effects setting
<Wut1> i'm new
<jngu1> Hello all. Are there any known issues with lvms, /boot and ubuntu?
<dooglus> when I try to play music now I see: "[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"
<dooglus> how can I find what's using /dev/dsp?
<pwnager> what are you using to play music?
<dooglus> fuser and lsof both tell me nothing is
<shrug> wut1: go to system->admin-> restriced drivers
<kelsin> dooglus: you shouldn't need to use oss to use sound, whatever program it is, you should try and make it use alsa
<Wut1> the box opens up saying i do not need resticed drivers
<shrug> wut1: ok that cool
<Wut1> so what do i do?
<shrug> anyone know the command to test render ...
<shrug> umm
<shrug> hold on
<dooglus> kelsin: I've been using "aoss", whatever that is.  It's been working fine for 18 months or so, but it's just stopped working 5 minutes ago, half way through a song.
<dooglus> kelsin: should I reboot?  or what?
<jngu1> when I try to mount /boot, I get its busy or already mounted
<pwnager> Wut1: go preferences, advanced desktop effects setting
<kelsin> dooglus: aoss with what?
<shrug> it wont be there till he installs compiz
<shrug> unless he already did
<pwnager> he mightve, and just not known
<jngu1> I suspect that the lvm is claiming /dev/sda1
<dooglus> kelsin: aoss mplayer, or aoss beep-media-player, or aoss skype, or aoss firefox, or whatever...
<shrug> wut1: did you already install compiz?
<jngu1> even though it shouldn't be part of the lvm
<dooglus> kelsin: that way they seem to be happier to share the sound system
<Wut1> doesnt 7.10 come with it?
<jngu1> but it refuses to mount.
<jngu1> which is kind of weird.
<tigran> Wut1: Yes
<jngu1> but I'm not sure what to do.
<Wut1> well then yes..
<shrug> wut1: no.. mine didnt
<Wut1> ..
<tigran> 7.10 gutsy comes with compiz
<Wut1> i'm so confused
<pwnager> then it should be in preferences, advanced desktop settings
<shrug> lol
<shrug> ok.. mine did not come with it though
<kelsin> dooglus: you shouldn't need to do that anymore, all of those programs can just use alsa and not have a problem, make sure you are using sudo when you lsof the /dev/dsp file
<ouellettesr> tigran http://pastebin.org/10361
<Wut1> where di=o i find it if i have it?
<jngu1> anyone? lvm + /boot?
<kelsin> dooglus: other then that I don't have any advice :-( havn't had to use oss and aoss in the past two years
<Wut1> opps
<Wut1> where do i find it, if i have it?
<pwnager> Wut1: go to system, preferences, advanced desktop effects settings
<jngu1> anyone? lvm + /boot?
<pestilence> i have an asus terminator C3, i just bought an SATA drive for it and copied my ubuntu installation over to it.  now it won't boot.  any ideas?
<shrug> its not there is it
<dooglus> kelsin: I did $ sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<robdig> jngu1: what is your question?
<tigran> ouellettesr: Hmm. Don't know. It looks right
<Yordan> Is anyone familiar with installing ubuntu on an inspiron 1100? I'm having issues with Gutsy
<pestilence> i installed grub, but am not sure i installed it correctly.  i don't get a grub prompt.
<Wut1> dont see advanced desktop effects settings
<jngu1> At some point, my /boot stop being mountable.
<shrug> its not there
<jngu1> not quite sure what caused it, probably an apt-get dist-upgrade at some point
<shrug> because it doesnt come with it
<jngu1> but when I try to mount it, it complains that its busy.
<jngu1> it isn't part of the lvm... or at least it shouldn't be.
<jngu1> I can't verify it.
<shrug> wut1: go to system/prefs/appearance
<ouellettesr> ok tigran thanks for looking
<tigran> its in system-> preferences -> Apperance -> Visual Effects
<robdig> jngu1: so your system won't boot?
<Wut1> ok
<jngu1> (I don't know very much about lvms)
<shrug> yes... but thats not compiz
<jngu1> yeah
<jngu1> well, it can boot, but I can't upgrade the kernel by placing a new one in /boot.
<tigran> compiz fusion
<shrug> you have to install compiz for the advanced stuff
<tigran> shrug, its out of the box
<Wut1> "desktop effects could not be loaded"
<shrug> from the synaptic
<pwnager> advanced stuff such as?
<shrug> tigran: no its differenct
<robdig> jngu1: so if the box is up, i think /boot is already mounted, type mount with no params and it will show you what is mounted where
<ahddm> Hello I installed Ubuntu 6.06 a few days ago, then I updated to Edgy, with no problem, then today I updated to Feisty today and when I try to boot I get Xserver Error that screen cannot be found. I am using a Toshiba P105
<jngu1> its not/
<jngu1> its in single user mode.
<shrug> tigran: you get the advance stuff when you install compiz... you get a whole nother option in your menu
<jngu1> Can't update menu.lst.
<tigran> shrug: you mean ccsm?
<kelsin> ahddm: need to look ath the xorg log to see what the real error is, screen can not be found normally due to another error before it in the log
<shrug> tigran: yeah.. thats it
<ahddm> how can i access that
<shrug> tigran: sorry
 * robdig is thinking which is hard this time of night
<tigran> shrug: now we understand each other :P
<ahddm> kelsin: how do i check it?
<shrug> tigran: but that is was he wants im sure
<Wut1> my visual effects cant be unabled
<Wut1> enabled*
<shrug> wut1: unabled or enabled
<kelsin> ahddm: ahddm in the temrinal "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<shrug> wut1: ok
<jsoftw> Who needs visual effects anyway :p
<tigran> Wut1: install fusion-icon
<tigran> it'll do the trick
<kelsin> ahddm: all important logs are in /var/log or it's subdirectories
<jsoftw> Surely one uses a computer for more than looking at pretty effects :p
<Wut1> how? where do i get it?
<tigran> Wut1: What card do you have?
<tigran> Wut1: Go to #compiz-fusion
<Wut1> ati HD 2400 XT
<ahddm> kelsin: should I boot and use that after it gives error
<tigran> more appropriate
<ezzieyguywuf> how can i make it so that rhythmbox does not open automatically anytime i plug in my mp3 player?
<ahddm> kelsin: or can I just look at it off live cd
<jngu1> TIA robdig
<Wut1> i think i dont have a driver installed for it
<Wut1> so i need help with that
<patrick_> robdig_: are you there?
<tigran> System->Preferences->Removalbe drives and media
<kelsin> ahddm: you would need to get it off of your computer, not the live cd ram filesystem
<kelsin> ahddm: should be able to mount your real / partition in the live cd system and get the log all of it
<patrick_> robdig_: please tell me you're there haha
<Rick65> just installed yesterday from WinXP...how do I get apps to appear in the menu?  i checked the "Main Menu" option, but apps such as "7-Zip" don't show up, even though they were added via "add/remove" gui.
<tigran> ezzieyguywuf: System->Preferences->Removable drives and media
<ahddm> kelsin: ok, once I open the log what do I look for
<ezzieyguywuf> tigran: thanks
<kelsin> ahddm: errors
<tigran> ezzieyguywuf: np
<patrick_> can anyone help me connect to my wireless router??
<tigran> Wut1: If you want ccsm you need compizconfig-settings-manager
<Rick65> patrick...I can give it a shot...I did it yesterday.
<ahddm> kelsin: ok ill check and come back thank you for help
<robdig> patrick_: yup, i'm here, thinking about jnguls prob
<kelsin> ahddm: yeah normall it can't find screens because a driver failed, or can't initialize monitor, or something else
<Rick65> patrick...what's the problem?
<patrick_> rick5: okay im runnin ubuntu 7.1 on my laptop and i just went into my router and set a wep password but i cannot connect
<mzanfardino> question: I'm using QuickVPN via wine to connect to my company net.  QuickVPN connects successfully, but now I don't know what to do.  Anyone have any experience with vpn, QuickVPN or otherwise?
<patrick_> robdig: if possible try to pay attention to what im sayin and see if you recognize any problems thanks
<PiranhaP> I think I know the answer to this, but: Do I have any hope of getting Network Manager to cope with my bridged network interface (br0, containing eth0).  In other words, can I get it to roam using br0, but detect network cable insertion using eth0?
<kelsin> patrick_: just as a side note it is 7.10, not 7.1 (stands for 2007, Oct)
<Wut1> well i want ot install the drivers on this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Ati but i cant do to i cant open restricted drivers manager
<shrug> patrick
<patrick_> kelsin: understood
<patrick_> shrug: what up
<Rick65> patrick...you did that via "Network"?
<Yordan> Can anyone help me get ubuntu working on my Dell inspiron 1100? I hear reports of it working, but the installer is having odd graphical issues, eventually hangs and shuts down, etc. I've tried everything on the forums.
<mogra> does ubuntu's vlc not recognize mp4a audio?
<shrug> is another pc on your network sharing internet?
<patrick_> rick65: i am pluggin in with a cable and i went into my router and created a wep password, i have password a b c and d and im using a
<patrick_> shrug: only my desktop that is wired
<bruenig> mogra, it is not unlikely, I know in the past ubuntu has had a hard time compiling mplayer libraries with all necessary functionality. And of course since vlc is just a front end for mplayer libraries...
<shrug> ok... .try turning off
<patrick_> shurg: it is
<shrug> connection sharing should be off... i had that mess up my wireless crap
<michael> Using Inspiron 5160, Can't change my screen-- Stuck on plug n play, Also getting error rgb glx visual error
<mogra> oy, fun. Thanks, bruenig
<msm-aruba> help needed on setting up graphics card (dell inspiron 5100)
<Rick65> patrick...I'm sorry, but I've only set up wireless with Ubuntu...never a wired connection.
<msm-aruba> don t know how to get to the open-source drivers
<neil_d> would it be difficult to upgrade python to 2.5 on ubuntu 6.10
<msm-aruba> greyed out
<shrug> how far is your pc from your router?
<patrick_> shrug: right net to it
<shrug> why not use cable?
<patrick_> shrug: cuz i'd be using it in my room, right now its next to my router =/
<shrug> patrick: i c
<patrick_> rick65: i am running ubuntu, you should be able to help, i was just informing you that i set up a wep key
<shrug> patrick_: ummm... there is an easy settup thin in router config
<GuHHH> does someone uses amavis + postfix + spamassassin?
<michael> Using Inspiron 5160, Can't change my screen-- Stuck on plug n play, Also getting error rgb glx visual error
<shrug> patrick_ try restore everything to default and pushing that
<GuHHH> does someone uses amavis + postfix + spamassassin? i need help. my spams are not getting tagged or any spam headers...
<shrug> patrick_ then see if it detects the network
<elrics_fate> hi all
<patrick_> shrug: i dont believe my router is the problem, i was running internet wirelessly fine on my laptop with windows xp
<patrick_> shrug: my comp does detect the network i just cant connect
<michael> Using Inspiron 5160, Can't change my screen-- Stuck on plug n play, Also getting error rgb glx visual error
<kelsin> patrick_: network manager brings up the wep key dialog box, correct? And then you put in the same thing you put in for password a?
<shrug> patrick_ i had the same probs before... i just had to fiddle with it alot
<patrick_> kelsin: correct and correct
<IpMoo> michael:   u might find something here .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=532465
<kelsin> patrick_: and it doesn't connect? You made sure to change the drop down option to the hex option correct?
<patrick_> kelsin: im pretty sure i've done wep hex key just one second let me check something
<Scunizi> Banshee recognizes my iPod Nano but how do I get only what I want onto it? (3 podcasts)
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know the best way to stop the flickering on IE for Linux on Flash objects?
<shrug> patrick_: did you make it dhcp?
<patrick_> kelsin: everything is set up correct, automatic config for dhcp and the wep key matches key a with hex key selected
<LifeNomad> I am trying to get my bluetooth headset working, I have done everything howtos have said, i have DL'ed bluez, and all that.  I have gotten to the point where when I set XMMS to BT Headset for a sound card, I get a beep, then no sound...I am running ubuntu feisty
<patrick_> kelsin: let me check if it connects real quick
<patrick_> SHRUG AND KELSIN ILL BE RIGHT BACK STAY ONLINE
<shrug> will do
<thyrax> does mdadm have a gui?
<Dankchild> hey guys i have a question, if i wanted to install a different linux os (im still shopping around) could i do it without uninstalling ubuntu?
<kelsin> Dankchild: if you have more space on your drive
<kelsin> Dankchild: or have backups and room to resize your partitions to make romo
<Dankchild> kelsin, i have 100 gigs free, i have space haha
<shrug> patrick_: gotta pick up wife from work.. bbiab
<elrics_fate> lol
<elrics_fate> u have plenty of space then
<kelsin> Dankchild: then yeah, just install the other linux on a new partition
<robdig> jngu1: got me on that one...
<elrics_fate> to install linux and windows or w/e u want asside Ubuntu
<Dankchild> kelsin, but like when im installing it, will it prompt me to make a new partition?
<patrick__> IM BACK
<patrick__> and no it still will not connect
<shrug> pat... gotta pick up wife.. bbiab
<kelsin> Dankchild: I have no idea, depends on the install
<volumenico> Dankchild: which distro are you thinking of installing
<patrick__> kelsin: when i unpluge my ethernet cable and i go to the top icon for network connections
<kelsin> Dankchild: but most linux distros ask you where you install, and you just make sure they do it on different partitions then your linux install
<jsoftw> Its all about the goober production.
<kotau> sup guys I am trying to play doom on linux using skulltag, but when I run it, I get 'could not init SDL, no availiable video device'  I've looked on the sdl site and most of what they have is about programming and stuff
<patrick__> kelsin: all is says is manual configuration
<volumenico> Dankchild: backup everything before you try if you are unsure
<patrick__> it*
<Scunizi> anyone know how to transfer podcasts in Banshee to an iPod nano that IS recognized by ubuntu and banshee?
<Dankchild> volumenico, PCLinuxOS
<Ashfire908> the programs i have to startup when i login (which i set them to startup from the session manager) don't work anymore.
<kelsin> patrick__: it doesn't list your router in the list?
<patrick__> kelsin: when i unpluge my ethernet cable, how do i make my internet connect wirelessly, or should it automatically?
<patrick__> kelsin: what do you mean?
<kelsin> patrick__: the network icon in the corner doesn't list the available wireless networks?
<patrick__> kelsin: no not when i unplug my ethernet cable, and i have the updated driver for my wireless card
<kelsin> patrick__: when you right click the icon you do have Enable Wireless checked correct?
<jsoftw> Ahhh.
<patrick__> kelsin: when i right click it has "enable networking" checked and nothing else shows up
<cik> is it safe to mention a new channel on this server in here
<Scunizi> cik, go ahead .. if it's clean
<UBUNTUISLOVED> how to i stop IE for linux flicker from FLASH
<patrick__> kelsin: any ideas on what to do??
<volumenico> patrick__: this may sound silly, but have you tried restarting your computer? i ran into that problem once or twice and that fixed it for me. is the network encrypted?
<cik> it's a channel for blackberry users - #crackberry
<kub^> any advice on a decent (easy to install for noobs) webcam, must be under £20, for ubuntu ?
<cik> since the original channel is always empty
<kelsin> patrick__: you're wireless card isn't enabled at the moment somehow, what type of card do you have?
<fiXXXerMet> I've changed my hostname.  How do I generate new SSL Certs for Postfix (smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl2/ca.crt and smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl2/ca.key and the others)?
<Ashfire908> and i don't know why
<patrick__> kelsin: a broadcom card that i have the driver downloaded and installed for, how do i enable it?
<patrick__> volumenico: i will try that if all else fails
<kelsin> patrick__: is the module currently loaded?
<patrick__> kelsin: how do i tell?
<kelsin> patrick__: does it show up with the lsmod command?
<Baumer> How do you turn on that crazy 3-D workspace thing on Compiz
<Scunizi> does ANYBODY in this channel use Banshee?
<Ashfire908> the programs i have to startup when i login (which i set them to startup from the session manager) don't work anymore. i don't know why.
<patrick__> kelsin: im a novice with terms like that, how do i tell?
<volumenico> patrick__: i found that if i put the laptop to sleep it wont recognize my card when it wakes up unless i disable networking before i put it to sleep.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> baumer look up desktop effects for ubuntu
<kelsin> patrick__: do you know the name of the module for your wireless card that you installed?
<patrick__> volumenico: k thanks for the info but my comp is either on or off
<patrick__> kelsin: you mean the driver? it was like rev 02 bla bla bla and im prety sure i installed it correctly
<patrick__> kelsin: under my restricted drivers it says firmware for my broadcom 43xx chipset family is in use
<kelsin> patrick__: ok will you need to open a terminal and run "lsmod" and see if the driver you installed is in the list. If it's not you need to try and load it with "modprobe <drivername>" I can't help you find the driver name
<kelsin> patrick__: also when you run "iwconfig" in a terminal does it list anything besides lines with "No wireless extensions"
<encrypt3d> can i test a PM to someone to see if i setup my IRC name correctly please?
<patrick__> kelsin: 1 sec
<Scunizi> encrypt3d, go ahead
<LinuxRocks_> ...
<LinuxRocks_> bac
<ahddm> kelsin: hey
<r00tintheb0x> QQ
<Baumer> Thanks... how do you control the cube I can't seem to find the keyboard shortcuts for it
<ahddm> hello
<ubuntu> hello!
<ahddm> can anyone read this
<ubuntu> I need some help...!
<patrickja> asd
<kelsin> Baumer: you should install ccsm if you havn't
<kelsin> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<encrypt3d> ahddm yes, i can see you
<kelsin> ahddm: we can see you, just ask your question if you have one
<ahddm> ok
<encrypt3d> kelsin, did you see my PM?  i didnt get a reply
<ahddm> I went into my error log like you said
<Baumer> I have installed that is there a section in the program for keyboard shortcuts
<Baumer> ok I'll go there
<kelsin> Baumer: for every plugin there is a section to configure keyboard shortcuts, mouse buttons, mouse positions (corners) and the like
<LinuxRocks> can anyone help me get flash and shockwave plugins for mizilla firefox?
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: on my gutsy install I just went to a site with flash and a wizard walked me through install the adobe flash 9 player
<arooni> im having trouble getting ubuntu gutsy to connect to a wireless network i setup with WPA Personal.... it sees the network... i select it... and it tries to connect for awhile then stops (doesnt ask for password).  i also tried manual configuration with no results, and i also tried restarting.. any ideas now?
<ahddm> kelsin: I got like 5 errors; No Matching Modes, Screens found but none have a usable configuration, Fatal Screen Error No Screens Found, Bad V_BIOS Checksum
<ubuntu> I've install windows vista on my laptop.... and now my GRUB menu is not there...! i'm in a live session on my ubuntu disk and i don't know howto juste reinstall my GRUB Menu on my ubuntu partition ithout format anything...! can someone help me please ???
<kelsin> ubuntu: you should be able to open a terminal and run "grub-install /dev/<harddrive you need to install on>"
<kelsin> ubuntu: I havn't done it with the ubuntu cd, but I know knoppix has the grub install program available
<LinuxRocks> so can someone here walk me through getting flash and shockwave plugins?
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: does going to a flash enabled site not bring up the wizard in firefox for you?
<LinuxRocks> it does but then it says theres no updates
<LinuxRocks> and fails
<kelsin> trying "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree"
<ubuntu> kelsin: do i have to write : sudo  grub-install /dev/sda or sda2 like?
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: try that command from a terminal
<kelsin> ahddm: we can see you, just ask your question if you have one
<LinuxRocks> i dont kno what to ype in terminal
<LinuxRocks> type
<ahddm> When I start feisty I get Xserver error and just stuck in terminal I am upgrading from Edgy
<ahddm> kelsin: I got like 5 errors; No Matching Modes, Screens found but none have a usable configuration, Fatal Screen Error No Screens Found, Bad V_BIOS Checksum
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree"
<shrug> patrick_: you there?
<kelsin> ubuntu: I havn't done it with the ubuntu cd, but I know knoppix has the grub install program availableyour monitor
<ubuntu> oki!
<LinuxRocks> ya i yped it and it said command not found
<LinuxRocks> typed^
<sbosio> hi all
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: are you on a ubuntu systeM?
<ubuntu> kelsin: oki I'll try it out!
<LinuxRocks> yes
<Tuxthepenguin> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<patrickja> kelsin does he need to login as su - in terminal to run that?
<Vicfred> hi there
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: and yet you don't have aptitude? try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" then
<sbosio> wanna know if somebody has problems with last tzdata package update on gutsy
<ubuntu> kelsin: i got an error...:
<ahddm> I am getting Xserver issues on my laptop when I boot on feisty
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda3
<ubuntu> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<ahddm> kelsin: I got like 5 errors; No Matching Modes, Screens found but none have a usable configuration, Fatal Screen Error No Screens Found, Bad V_BIOS Checksum
<Vicfred> i compiled pidgin but when i try to login with my msn account it says it doesnt have ssl support i used ./configure --enable-gnutls=yes --enable-nss=yes
<fiXXXerMet> I've changed my hostname.  How do I generate new SSL Certs for Postfix (smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl2/ca.crt and smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl2/ca.key and the others)?
<LinuxRocks> hey thanks
<LinuxRocks> its doing something....
<ahddm> I get; No Matching Modes, Screens found but none have a usable configuration, Fatal Screen Error No Screens Found, Bad V_BIOS Checksum
<kelsin> Vicfred: any reason to not use the piding included with ubuntu?
<Vicfred> hmm no im just tryin to compile from source >_<
<kelsin> ahddm: I would check your monitor modes then, and make sure they are correct
<kelsin> Vicfred: I would "sudo aptitude install pidgin" and use that version then, it should have most options enabled
<ahddm> How can i change moniter modes?
<eses> Hello: any know how to accelerate hardware , need to run 3dDesktop
<kelsin> ahddm: are you the one that installed 6.06?
<ahddm> ya
<kelsin> ahddm: honestly I would download a 7.10 iso and install from that so you're not starting withupgrade issues
<shrug> eses: graphx card?
<eses> Shrug: sis
<eses> Shrug: on a laptop
<Dankchild> hey guys im shopping around for an os i like this one the best so far, however i have one more to try since it says its out-of-box video compatable, im downloading a live cd of it, what do i do with a live cd?
<shrug> eses: not sure with that...
<ahddm> Ok will try, but is there anyway to upgrade with cd without losing data?
<kelsin> Dankchild: boot with it in your cd rom drive
<slackorama> all of a sudden my network stopped working.  /etc/network/interfaces has the right info and restarting /etc/init.d/networking doesn't cure it.
<sbosio> can someone guide me with a package related problem???
<kelsin> ahddm: you have a lot of data from the past 2 days?
<Dankchild> kelsin: do i have to install anything?
<kelsin> Dankchild: nope, that's the reason for a live cd
<ahddm> ya 1000 songs and alot of website data
<kelsin> sbosio: just explain the problem
<Dankchild> kelsin: k, so theres no possible way to overwrite my data?
<LinuxRocks> hey it did something but it didnt install the flash player should i restart the computer?
<ouellettesr> maybe someone can help me... When I start my computer, after grub loads, the screen goes blank for 5 minutes until the gdm login screen loads. If I remove quiet and splash from the grub menu, the system boots normally.
<naelr> how do I add a andrew morton patch to my kernel
<Dankchild> kelsin: or do i have to create a partiton anyway?
<kelsin> ahddm: you can, since you already have a system that won't boot X I would recommend backing up the data, or moving it to another partition, In the future it's a good idea to make a separate home partition so you never have to change or remove it when you upgrade / install a differen linux distro
<kelsin> Dankchild: not for a live cd
<sbosio> i was upgrading and the new version of package tzdata can't be installed, blocking any other upgrade / install
<kelsin> Dankchild: no, not unless once in the live cd you mousnt your system partition then delete files on it
<Ticklemonster> ouellettesr, turn off compriz?
<ahddm> ok thanks ill download 7.10 now and upgrade
<ahddm> thank you for help
<kelsin> ouellettesr: sounds like your computer just doesn't support framebuffer
<kelsin> ahddm: I think it will just leave you with a cleaner system, instead of boggling down with wierd issues when you're trying to learn
<Dankchild> kelsin: im still pretty new to this, sorry, i just have a couple questions about partitions, do i have to have an empty hard drive to create one?
<ouellettesr> kelsin, the splash works with the live cd, so I don't think that's the case...
<kelsin> Dankchild: no, there are programs and live cds (gparted in particular) that can resize and change partitions, not always a 100%safe operation but it can be done
<ubuntu_> hello
<Ticklemonster> ah, ouellettesr, have you gone to synaptic to make sure nothing is broken?
<Vicfred> kelskin: i think i screwed the ssl support i installed pidgin over "sudo aptitude install pidgin" and it says it needs ssl support...
<ouellettesr> Ticklemonster: no I haven't, I just installed the system
<kelsin> ouellettesr: probably need to play with the vga= option in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ticklemonster> oh
<Dankchild> kelsin: ok, can i safely make a partiton through ubuntu to have one prepared for my livecd? or do i have to do it through the live cd?
<ouellettesr> kelsin, I tried that too :-/
<kelsin> Vicfred: you should probably remove the pidgin package, and remove the files you installed, then install the package again
<sbosio> kelsin: last upgrade of package tzdata failed to install (it says post-installation script failed) and now I can't upgrade or install anything less 'cause always tries to configure that misconfigured package
<kelsin> Dankchild: you do not need to do ANYTHING on your computer for a live cd
<Ticklemonster> sudo edit /etc/apt/fstab, and after the entry for you / partition, change the last number one to a zero. if you aren't comfortable doing that, don't
<eses> Hello: any know how to accelerate hardware , need to run 3dDesktop
<kelsin> Dankchild: that's why it's called a live cd, you don't need to do anything and it doesn't change or save anything on your system
<Dankchild> kelsin: oh no i completely understand that, what i mean is if i want to install from it.
<IanLiu> I was installing Mac4Lin, but I moved the Max(Min)imize/Close button to the left side of the title bar. How do I turn them back?
<Ticklemonster> @FloodBot1, how's it hanging, dude
<Ticklemonster> lol
<kelsin> Dankchild: yes, you should create a partition first, or use the tools on the live cd, it all depends on the live cd, most good distributions include instructions for creating a partition on their site or in the documentation
<LinuxRocks> hey im on a amd64 ubuntu and i installed the flash player 9 and it still didnt work but it installed
<kelsin> IanLiu: did Mac4Lin walk you through changing the buttons or just did it?
<IanLiu> It walked me trought, but I tried to reverse that step, but it didn't work
<Dankchild> kelsin: yes this particular dist. comes with one one the livecd, but i was wondering if it would be safer to do it through ubuntu?
<kelsin> IanLiu: you can goto the gconf-editor and the key you want is in Apps/Metacity/Defaults/buttonlayout
<IanLiu> yeah, I did change that conf. but the buttons still on left side
<IanLiu> maybe because I changed the theme to Glossy?
<kelsin> Dankchild: they most likely use the same tools, if you want to resize partitions I recommend downloading the gparted live cd, I find it to be very good, but most likely the live cd you got has the same program that ubuntu has
<kelsin> IanLiu: I don't have much experience with other themes, it's possible the theme overwrites the button position, if you aren't using metacity as a windows manager then it def won't matter
<Volvagia356> I have a problem but I'm not sute it it's Ubuntu, GRUB or Vista related.
<eses> any know how to accelerate hardware , need to run 3dDesktop
<IanLiu> yeah, thats waht I thought... but do you have any tips where this could have changed?
<Box|Box|Box> Alright fellow Ubuntu users, I've got a dumb issue that I'm stumped on.
<kelsin> IanLiu: I don't fully understand your question, are you using metacity or another wm (compiz etc)?
<Box|Box|Box> The running programs list (via icons) such as active programs seemed to disappear and I cannot figure out how to get it back.
<Ongaku> where is the configuration file for DOSBox located? lol...i can´t find it
<IanLiu> Metacity is just a theme, isnt it?
<kelsin> IanLiu: Metacity is the default gnome windows manager, unless you replace it with Compiz
<LinuxRocks> kelsin im on a amd64 ubuntu system can installing flash plugins be hard on that?
<Volvagia356> I have a problem but I'm not sute it it's Ubuntu, GRUB or Vista related.
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: very
<IanLiu> hmm
<Dankchild> kelsin: k man, thankyou so much i appreciate it greatly.
<Ongaku> probably Vista :P lol
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: adobe only makes a 32 bit flash player, I would google alot, it is a common issue
<kelsin> Dankchild: np
<Dankchild> VISTA ROCKS!
<Ongaku> lol
<IanLiu> well, I activated the Ubuntu effects, if this helps..
<Dankchild> lol
<Box|Box|Box> Anyone know?  I'm dumb as all hell, I just need to get the running programs icon list back. :[
<Volvagia356> Well I just installed Ubuntu multiboot
<LinuxRocks> kelsin if i get x86 will it matter? will it solve my issues?
<eses> any know how to accelerate hardware , need to run 3dDesktop
<kelsin> IanLiu: then you are running Compiz and the metacity options in gconf will have no effect. I don't know if compiz lets you set that but if it does it would be under Apps/COmpiz somewhere and might be editable with ccsm
<yuaoki> Hi what app should I use to load music on my Mp3 player?
<kelsin> !ccsm | IanLiu
<ubotu> IanLiu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kelsin> yuaoki: does your mp3 player not just show up as a usb hard drive so you can drop mp3s on it?
<Volvagia356> and when I boot back to vista, my screen resolutions are messed up
<IanLiu> hmm, I will take a look at that
<IanLiu> thank you very much
<yuaoki> It's Creative Zen Stone Plus
<yuaoki> and no It doesn't
<kelsin> yuaoki: I am completely unfamiliar with that player but I know some have an option for the usb mode, you can change them to make them act as a normal usb storage device, past that I don't know :-(
<Volvagia356> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LinuxRocks> kelsin: do you think i should get x86 ubuntu version?
<Box|Box|Box> Anyone here know a bit about ubuntu and gnome that could answer a quick question?
<kelsin> Volvagia356: grub and ubuntu should have no effect on vista
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: I recommend that yes. The effect of actually running 64bit on the desktop is not worth it imho
<Volvagia356> the odd thing is
<kelsin> Box|Box|Box: you should just ask the question, if people have an answer and can help they will respond
<Volvagia356> in GRUB, it displays "Windows Longhorn" and there is TWO of them
<LinuxRocks> im running 64 bit on a laptop not desttop
<jack> How can I mount harddrive when running off Live cs
<jack> cd
<kelsin> Volvagia356: that is fully configurable in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file in ubuntu, you can probably remove one. When booting windows grub does nothing but tell the computer to boot off of the windows drive
<Box|Box|Box> Well, the idle program icon list (found near the clock and whatnot) seems to have disapeared, and I need it back.  Any clues as to how I go about doing this?
<Box|Box|Box> Like chat programs and things like that.
<LinuxRocks> kelsin: im running x64 on a laptop will x86 work better than what i got?
<kelsin> jack "sudo mkdir /mnt/sys; sudo mount /dev/<hd_or_sd> /mnt/sys"
<Volvagia356> I'll try EasyBCD and see what happens
<jack> ty ill try
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: it will avoid the issues you will have like with flash, there are many pages on the net talking about the differences and pros and cons
<h1st0> Box|Box|Box: what are you trying to do?
<h1st0> Box|Box|Box: ahh the systray
<Box|Box|Box> Just get the idle programs listed back on my panel.
<Box|Box|Box> It's not in the add panel list.
<Box|Box|Box> :[
<kelsin> Box|Box|Box: right click on a blank point of the panel and click "Add to panel" and find the one you want
<Box|Box|Box> Yes, it's no where to be found.  The systray, I'm assuming.
<h1st0> Box|Box|Box: right click on the panel and add the Notification area
<Box|Box|Box> Everything else is tehre :P
<LinuxRocks> kelsin: hmmm i got a AMD Turion 64 Mobile Technology with x64bit ubuntu running so u think x86 will make it go slow?
<h1st0> Box|Box|Box: its at the bottom
<Box|Box|Box> DEAR GOD.
<Box|Box|Box> The only one I didn't try.
<Box|Box|Box> I thought to myself, "Nah, that couldn't be the notification area..."
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: I already said that I think the small difference in performance is not worth the hassle on a desktop, that is also my opinion and to be taken with a grain of salt
<Box|Box|Box> Thanks much guys.
<Box|Box|Box> Dumb, but happy.
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: most programs you will be running do not fully take advantage of 64bit anyway
<Box|Box|Box> G'night all.
<Wutz> hey guys, whats the compiz irc channel again?
<LinuxRocks> kelsin: so you saying try x86 right? sorry im new to this
<kitofhawaii> Wutz: you're there already
<h1st0> LinuxRocks: you won't even notice the speed difference
<Wutz> k thought so
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: for the third time, MY OPINION is that I would run x86 even on a 64 bit chip, if you want more info try google
<ouellettesr> ok guys I found a solotion to my bootup problem its described here. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<LinuxRocks> kelsin: thanks for the help
<kelsin> LinuxRocks: np
<h1st0> Wutz: They used to have a channel
<Fezzler> Sometimes when using Firefox, I click a link and my desktop completely clears, except for my background desktop image??
<IanLiu> Its me again... I have changed ubuntu to use no effects and Buttons still left aligned on window Title bar... any tips?
<Fezzler> GNOME menu is gone too?
<h1st0> IanLiu: System > Preferences > appearence.  You can get the effects back.
<h1st0> IanLiu: what do you mean about the buttons being left aligned?
<kelsin> h1st0: he's trying to change the button layout
<h1st0> Fezzler: sounds like a bug.  Can you reproduce the lock up?
<IanLiu> I was trying to install Mac4Lin, and I changed a conf. on gconf so that Close/Min/Max buttons are aligned to the left of the title bar
<adayah> Hi.  I having a wireless broadcom card issue where my connection appears as eth0:avahi in gutsy gibbon and I have no internet connection.  anyone know what eth0:avahi means and what to do?
<h1st0> Fezzler: also to recover you could try hitting alt+f2 to bring up a run prompt and restart gnome-panel.  Or you could hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<IanLiu> Now I wanted to reverse this change, but I couldn't make it...
<Fezzler> h1st0 Thanks!
<h1st0> adayah: with the broadcom cards you need firmware.
<Fezzler> I went to another instance of Ubuntu and did a sudo reboot
<h1st0> Is ubotu down?
<cafuego> !tst
<h1st0> yeap
<cafuego> it would seem so.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tst - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> ahh maybe just slow
<Fezzler> Funny, my Compbiz still worked!  I could flip desktops (4)
<cafuego> Oh, just laggy.
<eses> how do install ccsm? help
<adayah> ok iĺl see if sonnet has it but once i find it what then?
<kelsin> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<h1st0> !broadcom > adayah (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<adayah> ok thanks
<h1st0> Fezzler: well then probably gnome-panel crashed is all.
<pbandjco> is there any kind of drive manager built into ubuntu? format/partition/rename
<usser> pbandjco, tons :)
<usser> pbandjco, try gparted
<h1st0> Fezzler: if you get a run dialog up you could do something like killall gnome-panel.  It should restart the panel up top on its own.
<tomd123> Linuxrocks: I agree with kelsin, that's actually my setup because x86 has much more stable everything
<kelsin> pbandjco: I don't know what you mean by rename, but you can install gparted that will help with some of those
<eses> ubotu: how to install compizconfig-settings-manage
<pbandjco> usser: glad to hear it so what is the easiest way for me to get my nforce raid drives seen by my comp?
<kelsin> !software | eses
<ubotu> eses: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<h1st0> eses: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<h1st0> !bot > eses (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<Fezzler> I did get a little app that asked me if I wanted to run an app.  ?
<usser> pbandjco, hm, never done that sorry
<h1st0> Fezzler: then just type in killall gnome-panel
<pbandjco> anyone know how to get nforce raid up and running?
<pbandjco> or is it possible to read an ntfs partition?
<kelsin> pbandjco: it is possible to read and write ntfs partitions
<Fezzler> I saw in Synaptic a DOS emulator.  Anyone ever try it?  I have a few DOS programs I'd like to try under Ubuntu
<pbandjco> kelsin: by default?
<h1st0> !dmraid > pbandjco (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<h1st0> pbandjco: yes
<usser> Fezzler, yes its a great app
<h1st0> pbandjco: ntfs support is built in to ubuntu.
<usser> Fezzler, dosbox
<Fezzler> I collect old computers and many have DOS link programs out the serial ports, etc.
<doctapeppa> problem: I switch to fluxbox and then back to gnome and gnome is gone; all I have is an x-shaped cursor, nothing else, even alt+f2 doesn't work
<pbandjco> i get a $MFT has invalid magic.
<doctapeppa> only reboot fixes it
<kelsin> doctapeppa: when you say "switch" do you mean log out and log in switching your session option in gdm?
<doctapeppa> kelsin: yes
<prey_alone> does "noatime" make sense in /etc/fstab for cdrom devices?
<xtknight> prey_alone,  i dont think it's relevant since you cant write accesstime back to cd devices
<Evanlec> prey_alone, no not really
<prey_alone> ah
<xtknight> noatime is the unchangeable default
<djh2400> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<djh2400> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Fezzler> usser: HMM .  What kind of interface does dosbox put up, a C: prompt?
<h1st0> !botabuse > DjViper (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<prey_alone> thanks
<h1st0> DjViper: sry wrong person other dj left already.
<Fezzler> I think the one I came across was dosemi
<zynergi\> would ubuntu be sufficent for a server enviroment, or is it moreso for workstations?
<kelsin> zynergi\: it's fine for both
<Fezzler> make that dosemu
<h1st0> Fezzler: why don't you run linux on the old computers
<jrib> zynergi\: there is ubuntu-server
<usser> Fezzler, Z: but u can mount an actual physical directory of your computer to dosbox so it becomes a dos drive
<kelsin> zynergi\: there is a server cd install that defaults to a command line system
<zynergi\> ah, i see
<Fezzler> usser: EZ to set up?  Sounds techi
<zynergi\> i was unaware ;)
<usser> Fezzler, but dosbox is just an emulator u need an actual operating system for dosbox to run ie linux or windows
<zynergi\> would you recomend it over common debian?
<usser> Fezzler, not really its not hard
<eses> compizconfig-settings-manager is installed how to get the 3d desktop working
<kelsin> zynergi\: depends on your needs
<usser> eses, try compiz --replace in the terminal
<Fezzler> h1st0: CP/M computer and old 8085/Z80 computers.  No room for Linux.  32k max rom/ram.  64k is a powerhouse :)
<zynergi\> it's going to be running a webserver, as well as a few other database's
<kelsin> zynergi\: check out the packages in the releases and pick for yourself, most methods for doing things are the same, so it's a matter of defaults and package versions
<tomd123> zenergi\: there's a lot of variables that go into that question, i would first find out what you need and then look for them in specific distros
<h1st0> Fezzler: hrm...
<PwnageTV|Leviath> Yo, anybody got a minute to help with a weird monitor problem?
<usser> Fezzler, nice keep it up this stuff will worth millions someday
<zynergi\> well, it's pretty simple
<zynergi\> im comming from freebsd
<kelsin> zynergi\: yeah I meant your needs as in individual package requirements and versions, both can handle running a website with database
<zynergi\> but, as time move's on, this new job i'm in requires a linux distro for a EMR (electronic medical records)
<zynergi\> i used debian year's ago for server suites
<zynergi\> but i've came out of the loop year's ago ;)
<Fezzler> usser: I will tell you that in the years I've been collecting, good condition 8-bit computers with docs are getting tougher to find
<zynergi\> ubuntu didn't exist back then ;-)
<Fezzler> years ago they were plentiful
<h1st0> ughh I remember MFM hard drives
<usser> and audio tapes as storage
<nickrud> heh. I sold my 8bit computer I spent about 4 grand on overall for $150 :)
<zynergi\> sigh, i wish cpanel wasn't so sloppy.. and 'prettier'
<kousotu> anyone know how to add desktops with COmpizfusion?
<nickrud> looks like all ubuntu's problems are gone
<Fezzler> Anyone capture video in Ubuntu (or should I take this question elsewhere like ubuntustudio channek)
<mssever> kousotu: If you use CCSM, there's an option there for it...
<kousotu> CCSM?
<broken> Hey guys I Have a question, I want to use Photoshop Cs2 in ubuntu is this possible?
<kousotu> broken: maybe with wine
<Dr_willis> broken,  check the wine web sites to see how well it runs with wine
<usser> broken, yes its gonna work with some limitations on wine
<kelsin> broken: I've heard it's possible in wine, you should look at wine's appdb
<kelsin> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<mssever> !ccsm | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> broken: you'd be better off running xp in a virtual machine, really
<broken> Alright thanks guys
<broken> nickrud, well..
<broken> I was doing that on anothe rbox with win2000
<mariorz> whats up with the restricted in the repositories
<broken> but it was too hectic
<kousotu> mssever: where in that thouhg?
<kousotu> I have that already
<mariorz> what does restricted mean? is it a licence thing?
<broken> to start vmware, to get out of it, plus you need quite a bit of ram.
<mariorz> i.e. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted universe
<mssever> kousotu: One minute... I'm looking
<kousotu> k
<nickrud> broken: yeah, I added an extra gig just for that reason
<kelsin> mariorz: yes, that software doesn't follow the guidelines to be included in main or universe
<noor> Im having a bit of a problem here dumping the audio from a .flv file to a .mp3 file any one willing to help?
<mssever> kousotu: General options > Desktop size tab
<usser> noor, what tools are u using?
<nickrud> !components | mariorz this link explains it pretty well
<broken> nickrud, how much do you have?
<nickrud> broken: 2g
<ubotu> mariorz this link explains it pretty well: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<noor> usser: i have the mp3 file but jesus christ its like 22 mins long @ 2.5 megs :(
<broken> I have that amount in my new system..
<mariorz> nickrud: cool thx
<broken> nickrud,  do you think it will be good enough to use with vmware/xp photoshop?
<usser> noor, right and how did u get it out of flv? what tool did u use?
<broken> Probelm i had was the vmware-tools for better mouse, graphics and the likes.. were laggy sort of.
<Fezzler> I'm getting into video and screen casts too.  Using recordmy desktop and Avidmux
<nickrud> broken: I do it on a 1.6ghz dual athlon, runs well enough for my limited uses
<Dr_willis> broken,  if it would work with win95/98 it may be easier on a low end system :)
<kelsin> broken: I would try with wine first, following appdb's instructions then if you can't get it try vmware
<noor> usser: mplayer i used "mplayer -dumpaudio filehere.flv
<Khep9_> I need some info on how to run video out to my tv using all-in-wonder
<eses> my 3ddesktop is still not working, how do I initiate it? :)
<broken> Alright.
<broken> I've had it with windows
<usser> noor, oh ok do u have lame installed?
<broken> Most retarded os i've ever used.
<noor> lame? dont think so
<Fezzler> Boy all the codec choices are confusing.  A whole new world!
<noob101> hi , is there a tool for ubuntu that will identify what memory types do i have if it's a DDR or DDR2 or PC2700 or PC400 ?
<noor> will that fix the problem?
<grizzle> *sh
<grizzle> Oops. Wrong window.
<usser> noor, it just might
<usser> noor, lame is an mp3 encoder
<usser> noor, sorta :)
<nickrud> noob101: lshw -C memory
<noor> usser: actually i do have lame installed
<nickrud> noob101: erm, sudo lshw -C memory , that is
<kousotu> mssever: I set it to 4, still shows 1
<Fezzler> All the how to books say dump my Hi-8 camcorder for a DV but Hi-8 is pretty good quality. 400 lines of resolution
<eses> how to get direct rendering any one?
<miyako> if I change the permissions on /dev/loop0 will that allow a non-root user to mount something on a loopback device?
<usser> noor, oh ok well, may i suggest ffmpeg
<nickrud> !dri | eses
<ubotu> eses: dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<kousotu> ...
<noob101> <nickrud> : thank you
<nickrud> eses: erm, that didn't give a link, a sec
<kousotu> anyone know how to add desktops with Compizfusion? I set it to 4, it still only shows 1
<noor> usser: tried that also lol XD
<h1st0> kousotu: you have to change the hsize
<usser> noor, yea ffmpeg is crippled by default in ubuntu
<h1st0> kousotu: are you using ccsm?
<usser> noor, or did u install the one from medibuntu repo?
<kousotu> h1st0: yes. and I set H2 V2
<nickrud> eses: what kind of video card?
<h1st0> kousotu: let me check my settings hold up
<kousotu> k
<noor> usser: i used ermm Syinapatic manager
<h1st0> kousotu: undder General options > Desktop Size tab change the HV size to 4 rest at 1.
<usser> noor, right ok so u most likely have the cutoff version of it without mp3 support
<usser> noor, here follow the guide on adding medibuntu repo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<eses> nickrud: SiS silicone intergrated systems, I'm on a laptop
<noor> you know what ill do that right now with audacity
<noor> Usser: thx for all the help man
<usser> noor, np
<noob101> description: DIMM SDRAM Synchronous  <---- what's this supposed to mean?
<h1st0> kousotu: then turn on the desktop cube plugin rotate cube plugin
<nickrud> eses: hm, according to http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/SiS you don't have it available
<blackfox_> how to install software use wine at other folder
<h1st0> blackfox_: ?
<miyako> does anyone know off hand how I can change the permissions for using the loopback device?
<blackfox_> i cant install file exe yet
<Dr_willis> miyako,  it would depend on the filesystem the loopback is mounting.
<kelsin> miyako: my /dev/loop* are set to rw to group disk, maybe add the users to the disk group?
<kousotu> h1st0: I did, that does nothing
<eses> nickrud: the how to get hardware acceleration?
<kousotu> did*
<miyako> kelsin: I'll give that a try
<miyako> Dr_willis: I am just trying to mount an ext3 ramdisk into a directory
<slackorama> anyone help me with getting administrator mode working in kubuntu system settings.  sudo works fine.  admin mode not so much.  no message in logs about auth failing.  it just silently fails it seems.
<ljlolel> slackorama, you might not be allowed to do anything as sudo
<ljlolel> >>>groups
<ljlolel> what groups are you in?
<ljlolel> are you in the sudo group? check /etc/sudoers
<h1st0> kousotu: hold up i'm posting a ss
<kousotu> k
<slackorama> ljlolel: i can sudo just fine actually.  been installing packages all morning. it was working this AM.
<ljlolel> oh
<ljlolel> okay then i have no idea :)
<h1st0> kousotu: http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/9821/screenshotsl8.png
<eses> how to get hardware acceleration any one?
<slackorama> ljlolel: i'm in the root group
<ypsai> hi there. it is possible to use compiz fusion with via vga?
<Dr_willis> eses,  depends on your video card/
<ljlolel> i dont know why sudo would still work
<Dr_willis> !nvidia | eses
<ubotu> eses: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ljlolel> but then stop... so, like, "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list" lets you edit it
<nickrud> eses: dri is how xfree gives 3d acceleration, I don't think you can get it to work.
<h1st0> kousotu: afk for a few brb
<ljlolel> but "gksudo" in kde doesn't work?
<miyako> ok, I added the user to the group disk and it still says: mount: only root can do that
<fiXXXerMet> I've changed my hostname.  How do I generate new SSL Certs for Postfix (smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl2/ca.crt and smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl2/ca.key and the others)?
<kousotu> k
<nickrud> eses: but the binarydriver page will have the latest
<slackorama> ljlolel: yep, sudo vi works fine.
<ljlolel> weird, good luck
<slackorama> ljlolel: gksudo isn't installed for some reason.
<slackorama> ljlolel: heh...thanks.
<nickrud> ypsai: no, you need dri which doesn't work under vga
<ljlolel> slackorama, wow, i unwittingly helped you, awesome
<nickrud> miyako: after adding a user to a group, you have to log that user out and back in for the change to be recognized
<ljlolel> slackorama, perhaps, this morning, a package borked gksudo for some reason
<kousotu> nickrud: Compiz doesn't work under VGA?
<ypsai> which vga work with dri
<miyako> nickrud: a new login shell won't do it?
<nDevastator> whats the command to register your nick ?
<nickrud> miyako: not in my experience
<kousotu> nDevastator: /ns register pass email
<miyako> nickrud: hmm, ok; well I can use sudo for now
<nickrud> !register | nDevastator
<ubotu> nDevastator: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<smooker_> my account smooker is bugged, i cant login with GNOME session, only Xfce :( when i type name and password yellow then black screen shows out, no panel, but with root  can login.
<nickrud> kousotu: no
<ljlolel> kousotu, compiz needs hardware acceleration --- vga is generic, knows nothing about 3d acceleration
<mariorz> ehh so i installed apache 2 via aptitude?? ehrw eis apachectl? dpkg -L isnt helping
<kousotu> nickrud: COmpiz is working for me under a vga card
<matthh> Has anyone had any issues with dapper and USB/printing recently?
<tntCry> smooker, whats diffrent from xfce or ubuntu?
<miyako> smooker_: sounds like your gnome or gtk config is hosed or something, try moving your relevant config directories into some sort of backup directory and log in and let it recreate the defaults and see if that helps
<matthh> My printer was working and now it stopped
<h1st0> kousotu: does wobbly work?
<nickrud> kousotu: you aren't using the vga driver then, but one with dri support
<kousotu> at least that what I have to install for the Vindows Driver
<kousotu> yep
<h1st0> kousotu: did you ge the cube working.
<kousotu> h1st0: nope
<smooker_> can u explain what i have to do ?
<slackorama> ljlolel: looks like it might be a bug in kde somewhere.  sudo kcontrol works from the command line.
<h1st0> kousotu: do you have the cube plugins checked in ccsm?
<smooker_> im using ubuntu from days ..
<ljlolel> tnt63, xfce is really Xubuntu -- Ubuntu works on a lot of gnome goodies
<kousotu> h1st0: yes, I do
<ljlolel> slackorama, are you running hardy or something?
<h1st0> kousotu: then holding ctrl+alt and dragging the desktop should work.  You might want to double check the keybindings under desktop cube plugin.
<slackorama> ljlolel: nope, gutsy.
<nickrud> smooker_: I had something similar; I logged out, did ctl-alt-f1, logged in, did killall gconfd-2 , then ps -A | grep gnome and killed all those as well. Then alt-f7 and logged back in
<kousotu> h1st0: it doesn't
<kousotu> that's still only 1 desktop
<h1st0> nickrud: you could have just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mariorz> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<nickrud> h1st0: heh, nice shortcut :0
<h1st0> kousotu: check the key bindings under the general tab in desktop cube plguin.
<mariorz> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<mariorz> what does that mean?
<ljlolel> ctrl-alt-backspace
<kousotu> h1st0: I haven't changed them
<h1st0> nickrud: yeah or ctrl+alt+backspace
<kousotu> oh goodie...
<h1st0> kousotu: I know but just make sure something is atleast set that you are hitting maybe there is nothing in there?
<nickrud> mariorz: ldconfig registers all the libraries that can be linked and used by an application
<smookerPC1> so i have to logout ctl alt f1, then killall gconfd-2 then -a | grep mnogme then killall
<kousotu> Alt+ super is "Draw on the screen"
<smookerPC1> ?
<kousotu> ok
<kousotu> but can you tell me how to remove this drawing?
<kousotu> lol
<nickrud> smooker: or, use h1st0's suggestion, and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart at the console
<ljlolel> why can't smooker do ctrl-alt-backspace-- are you only killing gnome?
<smookerPC1> i tryed to reboot pc but not works
<mariorz> nickrud: i get that message after installing stuff, does that mean the install process isnt finished or something?
<h1st0> kousotu: alt+super K
<nickrud> mariorz: no, to save time a package tells dpkg that it has updated libraries, and dpkg waits till all packages are installed and then registers them all at once, instead of running it for each package
<smookerPC1> brb
<h1st0> kousotu: try hitting ctrl+alt+down
<h1st0> kousotu: and keep holding ctrl+alt after letting down go
<kousotu> h1st0: I don't know what I did, but now it's working
<kousotu> lol
<ridge-meister> anyone here into model railroading?  i'm new to it, i have a fascination with it, but not necessarily by choice
<jamescarr> what format should I mount a data dvd disc burned under windows? I have no idea what format it is.. how can I find out?
<h1st0> kousotu: the ctrl+alt down is workign or rotate is working also?
<h1st0> !offtopic > ridge-meister (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<kousotu> yes
<h1st0> jamescarr: you can just mount it without specifying a format mount should be able to figure it out.
<jamescarr> it cannot
<ubuntu> hello
<h1st0> kousotu: all is good then now.
<ljlolel> why doesn't ubuntu ship with xchat by default anymore?
<kousotu> I swear, things just wor when they feel like it..
<h1st0> ubuntu: might want to change your nick.
<nickrud> pidgin rules! (not)
<jamescarr> [203146.580000] Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<h1st0> ljlolel: because of gaim/pidgin
<h1st0> ljlolel: I just install irssi right off the rip.
<h1st0> jamescarr: hrm...
<ubuntu> is mediahunter here?
<h1st0> jamescarr: doesn't it automount if you insert it?
<h1st0> ubuntu: no
<shinkamui> need some help
<h1st0> !ask > shinkamui
<shinkamui> just rebuilt my gutsy kernel
<ubuntu> darn
<kousotu> nickrud: what's wrong with pidgin?
<h1st0> wow ubotu is slow to day.
<shinkamui> when I reboot, It says can't mout root filesystem
<h1st0> kousotu: pidgin blows for irc
<shinkamui> first time I've built a kernel on a system with sata
<nickrud> kousotu: for im it's ok, but I hate it's irc
<kousotu> lol
<h1st0> shinkamui: probably messed up the modules for your ide/sata controller
<kousotu> I use konversation for IRC
<Zhaozhou> shinkamui, sync it with output if lspci
<h1st0> shinkamui: or the filesystems that the kernel recognizes
<Fezzler> Do I have to register multiple times in some Freenode channels?
<shinkamui> filesystem is ext3
<shinkamui> I built that into the kernel and rebooted
<h1st0> Fezzler: register what your nick?
<Fezzler> Don't I register once and IDENTIFY each time one
<shinkamui> I think you're right on the money with the sata controller
<nickrud> shinkamui: if you made the ide drivers as modules, you need an initrd.img
<h1st0> Fezzler: once you log in the freenode and identify yourself you are fine.
<tntCry> guys im trying to burn .rm file in gnomebaker i get this error The plugin to handle a file of type application/vnd.rn-realmedia is not installed.
<nickrud> or staa
<Fezzler> I'm trying to participate in #blender and it says I need to register.  I am already
<ljlolel> no, no, debian, and ubuntu, had xchat installed by default
<ljlolel> so you can come to chatrooms like this and get help on stuff
<ljlolel> it was invaluable for me when i started
<LeenuxRawksAll> hello all
<Zhaozhou> shinkamui, m8, google it. This is the most common error around the kernel, the answers everywhere.
<h1st0> Fezzler: did you identify yet? /msg nickserv identify <password>  and you should get +ei
<tomd123> ljlolel: they don't have it by default anymore
<ljlolel> i know
<ljlolel> hence my question
<ljlolel> why
<nickrud> debian had xchat!? I had to install vim, let alone xchat
<Fezzler> h1st0 yup
<h1st0> ljlolel: you can use pidgin to get here now.
<ljlolel> ooooh
<ljlolel> cool
<ted0816> Hey, I have a question about Ubuntu and I am not so sure this is the place to ask, but anyways.  I installed Ubuntu 7.10 yesterday and did all the updates and restricted drivers and everything and today it crashed twice, both times I was using Firefox if that has anything to do with it.  Can someone help me?
<h1st0> Fezzler: I have no problem joining that channel.
<Fezzler> h1st0: no one is there anyway
<h1st0> Fezzler: its showing you as in that channel
<ljlolel> nickrud, I think it did?  I distinctly remember trying to fix debian cluelessly and going to xchat as a useful resource
<h1st0> Fezzler: there are 50 ppl there
<kousotu> Fezzler: sometimes FN seems to give false error like that
<kousotu> I told the ircops about it
<nickrud> ljlolel: maybe if you installed the desktop, I guess.
<ljlolel> yes, the desktop
<ted0816> Hmm, can someone help me?
<nickrud> !ask | ted0816
<ubotu> ted0816: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tomd123> nickrud: he asked his question, look in history
<Fezzler> h1sto: in blender I'm shown as (+v Fezzler)
<ljlolel> !asked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asked - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ted0816>  I installed Ubuntu 7.10 yesterday and did all the updates and restricted drivers and everything and today it crashed twice, both times I was using Firefox if that has anything to do with it.  Can someone help me?
<Doombringer> :)
<ljlolel> !google asked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google asked - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Doombringer> ;-)
<ljlolel> !quote goog
<tntCry> guys im trying to burn .rm file in gnomebaker i get this error The plugin to handle a file of type application/vnd.rn-realmedia is not installed.
<Fezzler> NickServ says I am IDENTIFIED??
<h1st0> !botabuse > ljlolel (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote goog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smooker4> how can i change the icons default size ?
<tntCry> should i convert the .rm's to wave ? with mplayer?
<noobcoder> I have been looking most of the day for a dvd backup solution. I have tried dvdbackup but fails on most disks. I want a command line one any thoughts
<nickrud> tomd123: ah, I see, ted0816 it's hard to say, I usually have crashes that are hardware related; I'd first run the memtest you see when you boot
<h1st0> noobcoder: what are you trying to backup to dvd?
<noobcoder> all my kids vids
<LeenuxRawksAll> I don't think there's a linux port of Real Media...
<LeenuxRawksAll> could be wrong tho
<noobcoder> I an trying to rip them to the hd
<tntCry> when typeing  mplayer -ao in terminal i could convert them
<h1st0> noobcoder: so its just one folder?
<noobcoder> I am trying todo what dvdshrink does in winblows
<tntCry> is theyr a way to add  mplayer -ao to Nautalis-Script so i can right click and choose my option rather then typing them in terminal then choose an appropriate name
<corruptionoflulz> noobcoder: try k9copy
<smooker4> Winbozv
<smooker4> xD
<Doombringer> noobcoder: download xdvdshrink than.
<noobcoder> :)
<shinkamui> so in order to boot from a sata drive, It needs to be built into my kernel right?  not a module?
<noobcoder> does k9copy have a command line ver
<shinkamui> err, sata and the filesystem
<h1st0> noobcoder: ahh
<noobcoder> I am on ubuntu server
<nickrud> shinkamui: thats the easiest way, yes
<tntCry> can any1 help?
<shinkamui> ok, rebuilding
<h1st0> noobcoder: so copy a dvd not copy a video file to dvd
<h1st0> noobcoder: well you can use those apps in linux with wine but let me look for an alternate clie program.
<shinkamui> and to make sure of one more thing, in order to build the kernel I just need kernel-package and build-essential right, then config my kernel and type sudo make-kpkg kernel-image
<LeenuxRawksAll> TnTCry: There is no Linux port of Real Media... you could try converting the files and then burning, that's my guess...
<corruptionoflulz> k9copy...
<shinkamui> then I can insatll the resulting package
<noobcoder> thanks everyone
<corruptionoflulz> k9copy get's past most encryption too.
<LeenuxRawksAll> do a search with Google for "Linux Real Media Convert"
<shinkamui> just want to be sure I haven't built an ubuntu kernel in quite a while, and Im used to the old way through slackware
<nickrud> !kernel | shinkamui
<ubotu> shinkamui: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<corruptionoflulz> gets*
<Dr_willis> most encryption? Hmm how many kinds are there >? :0
<corruptionoflulz> although, i did have to use dvddecrypter the other day
<h1st0> noobcoder: so you only have command line right?
<smooker4> and what if we compile our own kernel ? whats different ?
<shinkamui> nickrud: then let me ask you this, I've very happy with the default kernel, but I can't build the intel IWLWIFI driver apparently without having first built the kernel.  How can I get around it
<noobcoder> yea
<smookerPC1> :)
<Dr_willis> shinkamui,  if you install the proper kernel soruces you should be to compile a module/driver.
<nickrud> shinkamui: I haven't tried building a kernel in a long time, but I've built a few modules; I've only needed the headers
<Dr_willis> Yea.. headers.. thats what i ment. :)
<shinkamui> Dr_willis: I installed linux headers for my kernel version and the linux-source for my kernel version from the apt tree.  Thhe wifi driver is searcfhing for /lib/modules/(kernelversion)/source
<tntCry> LeenuxRawksAll, do you know if theyr is a way to add  mplayer -ao to Nautalis-Script so i can right click and choose my option rather then typing them in terminal then choose an appropriate name
<nickrud> tntCry: you could write a script using zenity to take input ...
<ody> heya guys, my mouse hangs randomnly after working for a while on my system, if I try to kill or restart the X server the whole system hangs and needs hard reboot. Any idea why this might be happening? I already tried changing the mouse protocol from auto to ImPS/2 the device to /dev/input/mice from /dev/psaux in xorg.conf but it isnt working.
<bruenig> tntCry, why not just edit the /usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop to say mplayer -ao
<nickrud> tntCry: or look at nautilus-script-audio-convert and adapt it
<bruenig> in the Exec field of that text file
<shinkamui> nickrud: you have any ideas about the /lib/modules/kernver/source directory?
<nickrud> shinkamui: nope
<shinkamui> Im tempted to rename the directory from this build if it wont boot and try building that wifi driver again
<tntCry> thanks nickrud
<LeenuxRawksAll> tntCry: good luck!
<shinkamui> this is all because my stupid 3945 intel wifi won't pick up an access point thats more than like 10 feet away
<h1st0> noobcoder: having trouble finding a cli program that will do it all checking on k9copy.
<shinkamui> in linux
<shinkamui> but in windows it works fine, gotta be a driver problem
<tntCry> bruenig, becuase you must specify a name and you cant indicate the music file you want unless people do it in a weird way
<nickrud> tntCry: the ... at the end of my previous echoes LeenuxRawksAll :)
<shinkamui> I would love to replace it with an atheros chipset
<LeenuxRawksAll> :)
<bruenig> tntCry, I just came in at the end so I don't actually know what you are doing probably shouldn't have said anythin
<shinkamui> funk intel
<pkh> Can someone just confirm that 'aptitude install vmware-player' is no longer available and we have to download and install manually?  Or is there an additional source line that I need?
<h1st0> noobcoder: argh its a gui app.
<nickrud> pkh confirmed
<LeenuxRawksAll> pkh: have you searched with Synaptic?
<mariorz> default root pass for mysql install?
<pkh> yeah, all the standard (multiverse etc.) enabled.
<shinkamui> passless
<LeenuxRawksAll> hmmm
<mariorz> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<pkh> nickrud: any idea what's happened to it?  is this a permanent change?
<noobcoder> I think I might just install desktop with vnc
<noobcoder> :)
<pkh> (would like automatic updates :) )
<shinkamui> wierd
<installing-mytht> How can I get a program to start when I turn the computer on,  (not login)
<shinkamui> try mysql
<shinkamui> mariorz: try mysql as the root pass
<nickrud> pkh: it came in feisty-commercial, I don't think gutsy has that one anymore
<shockwaver> I was wondering.. is there a good web based email reader? I'm looking for like.. an apache thunderbird type client, so I can set up my three IMAP accounts on different servers, and read them from my browser.
<h1st0> noobcoder: hrm.. i'm sure there is an app to do it I just don't know of its name.
<pkh> nickrud: ok, thanks.  will do it manually.
<installing-mytht> it's for mythtv, the ubuntu package doesn't work (64 bit)
<mariorz> nope
<dsmith__> hi I have a Panasonic CF-51 with no sound
<nickrud> installing-mytht: depends, gui or service?
<dsmith__> 7.10 fresh install
<dsmith__> missing driver in alsa?
<LeenuxRawksAll> pkh: add this to your repos "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/cschieli/ubuntu gutsy restricted multiverse"
<installing-mytht> nickrud: service preferred, it
<LeenuxRawksAll> pkh: apt-get install vmware-player
<installing-mytht> nickrud: it's console not gui
<shinkamui> mariorz: mysql default password is usually blank man
<shinkamui> you should try setting it
<shinkamui> might be locked out as a security feature
<h1st0> Anyone know of a console based alternative to dvd shrink for noobcoder?
<shinkamui> mariorz: mysqladmin -u root password 'new pass'
<shinkamui> where new pass is the new root password
<matthh> is hplip necessary for non-hp printers?
<mariorz> shinkamui: i need acces for that
<shinkamui> my point is, if that command fails then your password has been changed
<Extravert> hey whats the wine command to use bin files?
<LeenuxRawksAll> has he tried DvdShrink in Wine?
<shinkamui> unless thats what you're trying to do, in which case, sorry man
<K4k> is anyone here that can help me figure out what is wrong with my isntallation of ubuntu server running mythtv and mythbuntu?
<nickrud> installing-mytht: I'm not familiar with mythtv, but if it's supposed to run without anyone logging in, you'd write a script, drop it in /etc/init.d , and do sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults.
<installing-mytht> nickrud: thanks,, that's what I wanted
<K4k> for some reason, when I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database and then set it to localhost, use what I thought was the database password and username, it tells me that it isn't correct
<K4k> what is it by default with mythtv and mythbuntu?
<h1st0> K4k: no idea what they have set up.  You may get a better answer from the mythbuntu people.
<nickrud> installing-mytht: see /etc/init.d/skeleton for a complete example, and reboot for a simple one
<h1st0> !screen > Fezzler (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<nickrud> matthh: no
<gruntLOL> Hi all I've just got my first linux install up. Was wondering if anyone could recommend a good place to go looking for apps? I dont want anything in particular but if I see something I like I want to try and install it for practive
<gruntLOL> practice**
<nickrud> gruntLOL: apps->add/remove , or system->admin->synaptic
<m55> how can i exclude a folder in the find command?
<IndyGunFreak> gruntLOL: til you get a handle on things, i'd stick w/ programs that are in the repositories.
<gruntLOL> IndyGunFreak Im installed apache, mysql, php, phpmyadmin, phpsysinfo, torrentflux I dont know what else to try that may be cool
<Prez> this is the strangest thing, using gutsy and x-chat, i log into undernet to the channel #nicaragua and it crashes the x-chat client every time..
<gruntLOL> oh and irssi
<Prez> i have no idea what to do
<bryan_5482> hello, latly i installed ubuntu in my computer on separate hdd, i removed the hdd with the ubuntu and installed it on new computer , but now my old computer not working its still try to search the ubuntu (i have on this computer windows xp) how can i fix the system files (boot) to run the xp ?
<tanlaan> hello everyone
<h1st0> Prez: try a different cli.  hold up let me try
<tanlaan> I am having problems with installing the flash plugin for firefox
<dsmith__> could anyone help me with my alsa problem?
<IndyGunFreak> bryan_5482: do you have an XP boot disk?
<cafuego> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree; restart firefox; done.
<bryan_5482> IndyGunFreak: yes
<usser> tanlaan, yea there should be no problem really
<h1st0> Prez: I'm in there now no crash but i'm not using xchaat
<IndyGunFreak> bryan_5482: ok, just to make sure i'm clear, you had ubuntu on a separate drive in your computer, and removed that drive, and nwo you want it to boot straight through to windows, w/o giving you a menu to select, right?
<Prez> h1st0: what r u using?
<tanlaan> cafuego: apparently not that simple, when I went to a page with flash on it, I allowed ubuntu to install that package, I then restarted firefox, went to youtube and it says I don't have flash
<Prez> h1st0: what could cause  a crash of the whole client, weird characters somewhere?
<bryan_5482> IndyGunFreak: yes
<tanlaan> I attempted to reinstall the flash plugin twice, and even removed and then installed it again
<tanlaan> all to no avail
<cafuego> tanlaan: Went to a page and allowed firefox to install it?
<cafuego> What?
<usser> tanlaan, try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<shinkamui> anyone know how to reconfigure the alps dualpoint eraserpoint to stop click and dragging?
<shinkamui> its too sensitive
<tanlaan> usser: I already have the package
<IndyGunFreak> bryan_5482: boot your XP disk, and go into recovery mode... at the DOS prompt, type "fixmbr" then enter.. it'll give you some warning about losing data(for the most part, you should be safe).... hit y, then run "fixboot", enter, adn yes.
<IndyGunFreak> after that, reboot.
<installing-mytht> when I installed mythtv it automatically changed my startup graphic,, I want the default ubuntu graphic (when you log in)  how can I change it back ?
<cafuego> tanlaan: You're not running amd64, are you?
<usser> tanlaan, are u sure? do dpkg -l flash*
<bryan_5482> IndyGunFreak: thanks :) i will try it
<nickrud> !usplash | installing-mytht
<ubotu> installing-mytht: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tanlaan> cafuego: umm, if so, I'm not running the 64bit version of ubuntu
<byonix_> hi, anyone knows a PHP room?
<cafuego> #php
<h1st0> Prez: yeah but I don't see anyting with that channel there isn't even activity.
<tanlaan> usser: yes I am very positive
<h1st0> Prez: there are some wierd nicks int here.
<usser> tanlaan, still what does dpkg -l flash* says
<cafuego> tanlaan: Does the plugin show up on the about:plugins page?
<Prez> h1st0: what client u using?
<tanlaan> usser: one second
<installing-mytht> nickrud: thanks again,  the mythtv package has a lot of problems,, also I've had problems with the Applications menu not getting updated
 * cafuego has no problems at all with the myth package.
<nickrud> installing-mytht: killall gnome-panel will regenerate them
<h1st0> Prez: irssi
<TTilus> tanlaan: do you happen to have adblock installed?
<tanlaan> usser: http://pastebin.ca/805314
<TTilus> tanlaan: http://rutinat.vuodatus.net/blog/712201
<usser> tanlaan, yea looks about right
<tanlaan> TTilus: no this is a stock 7.10 install with updates just installed and my prop. drivers just installed
<cafuego> tanlaan: Does the plugin show up on the about:plugins page?
 * nickrud thinks cafuego just doesn't notice problems, he fixes them unconsiously
<usser> tanlaan, maybe firefox is still running ps -Al | grep firefox show anything?
<tanlaan> cafuego:yes
<usser> tanlaan, strange...
<cafuego> nickrud: No i swear, did a simple mythbubntu-desktop install last week, and it actually *worked*
<shinkamui> same damn error.  I don't know what I still need to do
<linuxOWNS> kelsin:ok i got x86 how do i get flash plugins?
<tanlaan> usser: well yes because I have firefox open atm
<shinkamui> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<cafuego> tanlaan: Are there any other plugins that are also set to handle .fla, .swf or .flv files?
<shinkamui> what the hell is missing from my kernel config?
<usser> tanlaan, right right...
<cafuego> shinkamui: scsi, sata or ide support.
<cafuego> More generally, block device support.
<shinkamui> cafeuge: its a sata drive, and I JUST built all sata into the kernel
<linuxOWNS> can someone help me get flash and shockwave plugins for ubuntu x86
<Prez> h1st0: I haven't used a terminal based irc client since college, '92 :-)  I still seem to remember the commands
<usser> tanlaan, how about other flash sites apart from youtube?
<qman2> hey, I'm having some trouble with openoffice...it hard locks every time I try to use any sort of special feature
<cafuego> all sata, so not scsi disk support?
<usser> tanlaan, do they also not work?
<qman2> properties windows, drawing tools, anything like that
<tanlaan> usser:no
<shinkamui> cafuego: damn it, again, let me check
<Prez> h1st0: just joined using irssi
<cafuego> I'm afraid you do need that as well.
<shinkamui> gotta pull the battery to get out of these
<usser> tanlaan, ehh...
<qman2> I've removed and reinstalled the openoffice packages, deleted my openoffice settings on my profile, but it still isn't working
<tanlaan> usser: yea...thats why I'm confused
<h1st0> Prez: cool
<usser> tanlaan, weird
<cafuego> Hmmm.
<tanlaan> usser: this is my third install of ubuntu *first functioning one, well mostly functiong, it screwed up on java and ran out of space on the / partition so I had to reinstall*
<cafuego> Have the security/update repos fallen over?
<Prez> h1st0: thanks
<gruntLOL> So can anyone recommend any useful apps that I could use on a CLI server?
<h1st0> Prez: np
<LeenuxRawksAll> take care for now all!
<cafuego> gruntLOL: ... apps for what?
<linuxOWNS> can someone help me get flash plug ins for ubuntu x86
<usser> gruntLOL, bitchx
<usser> gruntLOL, emacs
<h1st0> gruntLOL: irssi links2 screen
<usser> gruntLOL, vi
<usser> :)
<h1st0> !flash > linuxOWNS (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<tanlaan> usser: oh, maybe this isn't just a problem with me...
<gruntLOL> I have irssi and vi ill check the others if they arent gui based
<z9999> Having a low record level using a microphone, it appears the answer is enabling a 25 DB boost option which we have been able to make appear in the mixer. How can this be enabled? It does not appear under the list of features checkable for the mixer.
<usser> tanlaan, someone else reported the same error?
<gruntLOL> love linux my first install went well now I have nothing to use with it now heh
<cafuego> Just ANY cli app? All hundred thousand?
<nickrud> wow, is that the kde4 beta I see on the repos?
<tanlaan> usser: linuxOWNS
<usser> tanlaan, nah he just wants to install it'll probably work for him without a hitch
<nickrud> gruntLOL: and mutt, don't forget mutt if you're listenging to those guyes
<tanlaan> usser: merr
<usser> tanlaan, honestly this is the first time i see something like this it has to work flawlessly
<tanlaan> usser: I know, it normally is flawless for me
<usser> tanlaan, try purging flash and apt-get it again
<tanlaan> usser: I even had the cd checked for errors >.<
<tanlaan> usser: alright so I can just do that from synaptics right?'
<cafuego> nickrud: Next to duke nukem forever? Seems so...
<tanlaan> usser: or should I do it from command line
<usser> tanlaan, ie sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<usser> tanlaan, i'd suggest command line
<tanlaan> usser: kk
<usser> tanlaan, and then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nickrud> cafuego: I think I'll give kde another chance
<cafuego> it is compiled with perl6? ;-)
<tanlaan> usser: hmm something interesting just caught my eye...
<shinkamui> damn, Im an idiot
<shinkamui> im trying to rebuild the kernel for the source link
<usser> tanlaan, whats up?
<shinkamui> only to discover that source link just links to the kernel source that I unpacked in /usr/src
<tanlaan> usser: http://pastebin.ca/805318 check out the end
<shinkamui> now the driver built fine
<shinkamui> lol
<cafuego> shinkamui: Just install the kernel-headers package.
<qman2> when I run openoffice from the command line, it's just full of a ton of messages I don't really understand
<cafuego> shinkamui: You don't even need the full source.
<qman2> similar to this
<qman2> b7b51000-b7ed2000 r-xp 00000000 08:11 198221     /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so
<shinkamui> could have just linked the dir to the headers I dl'd?
<usser> tanlaan, whatta
<tanlaan> usser: apparently an md5 mismatch?
<usser> tanlaan, yep
<usser> tanlaan, whats your internet connection?
<cafuego> shinkamui: It's all prepackaged, all doesn't need manual linking.
<tanlaan> usser: comcast, cable modem
<shinkamui> *sigh* blew almost an entire evening just trying to get these improved wifi drivers, and I still haven't tackled my super sensitive click to drag problem on my alps dualpoint
<shinkamui> cafuego: the apt-get install didnt' link it
<usser> tanlaan, hm try it again
<cafuego> shinkamui: the versions need to match EXACTLY otherwise the module won't load.
<tanlaan> usser: I shouldn't be getting errors while dling
<usser> tanlaan, cant mismatch twice in a row
<usser> tanlaan, yea
<tanlaan> usser: http://pastebin.ca/805319
<tanlaan> usser: says its installed...
<usser> tanlaan, heh
<Don64> I just sudo rm /file and I'm curious if the file was deleted or put in sudo limbo AKA Trash
<usser> tanlaan, great stuff :)
<tanlaan> usser: lol
<daedric> Doubt: Invalid command 'CacheSize', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration. After reading only got that i should enable mod_cache as well... wich i did. any pointers??
<usser> tanlaan, purge/reinstall see if u get the same error
<daedric> Apache 2.2
<K4k> h1st0: is there a mythbuntu channel?
<tanlaan> usser: kk
<corruptionoflulz> K4k: yes.
<corruptionoflulz>  /j #mythbuntu
<tanlaan> usser: yup same problem, may be serverside
<K4k> o, nevermind, there is
<goat|work> hi, I'm having trouble with the update manager, running fiesty, it is telling me that I need to update from vmware-server version 1.0.4-1feisty3 to 1.0.4-1feisty3  and running the update runs fine, but it still needs to update.   I tried uninstalling vmware and reinstalling, and I even purged the package with dpkg,  but once installed, update manager says it needs to be updated.   any suggestions?
<tanlaan> usser: I was having the same problem with java and its plugin *which is just before I reinstalled the first time*
<tanlaan> usser: maybe I should just use the packages given by adobe and sun to install...
<gugu> although my epson perfection 660 is listed in the hardware, I cannot make it work. Downloading the driver 'package' from the SANE-website and extracting it (what would there be to to after that ...?) gave only the code for installing – but I am not very good in programming – and it appears very complicated to me to execute all the things - commands, compiling ... (of which I even do not know the exact meaning!) correctly.
<usser> tanlaan, u may try it
<usser> tanlaan, but u'll have to get your hands dirty in that case
<usser> tanlaan, for java at least, flash is easier
<tanlaan> usser: hmm now I have flash installed using their package, but it gives me the missing plugins thing still even though it loads lol
<tanlaan> usser: alright nvm, flash is all good for now
<shinkamui> here goes nothing
<eyemean> !ext
<shinkamui> keep your fingers crossed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tanlaan> usser: but someone may want to get in a word about this
<eyemean> sorry wrong room
<dwilson805> I switched to ubuntu a few days ago, and in general am quite pleased.  I do have a problem, however.  It seems that TCP network connections are slow.  For instance, if I try to ssh to another computer on my lan, the connection takes 10 seconds or so before I get the password prompt.  What could I have misconfigured that would cause this?
<K4k> yea, i did, thank you
<shinkamui> sexy
<shinkamui> it worked
<shinkamui> :)
<pbandjco> i have a question dealing with accessing an raid array, it wants me to mount the drive in "/dev/mapper"  ?
<mrbungle> j #asp
<S4KURA> semarang
<S4KURA> halo
<S4KURA> lagi pada ngapain
<pbandjco> can anyone help me with a problem accessing my raid array. i get an $MFT has invalid magic error. and it wants me to mount the raid device under "/dev/mapper" ?
<goat|work>  I'm having trouble with the update manager, running fiesty, it is telling me that I need to update from vmware-server version 1.0.4-1feisty3 to 1.0.4-1feisty3  and running the update runs fine, but it still needs to update.   I tried uninstalling vmware and reinstalling, and I even purged the package with dpkg,  but once installed, update manager says it needs to be updated.   any suggestions?
<prey_alone> upon reboot, grub doesn't load any of the kernels correctly. i get an error "root (hd0, 1) unrecognized device string"
<neil_d> I have a 6.10 install, to upgrade it to 7.10, would I just do a 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<astro76> neil_d, you have to upgrade to 7.04 first
<astro76> !upgrade | neil_d
<ubotu> neil_d: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pbandjco> can i get some help with dmraid ?
<vincenz> Hello
<vincenz> I'm stuck with an issue
<vincenz> I can't get my 3d card to work
<neil_d> astro76, thanks.
<vincenz> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"  and OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<neil_d> on 6.10 can I just upgrade the version of python to version 2.5 ?
<pbandjco> i dont think there is any support on
<shinkamui> foook
<pbandjco> yeah
<shinkamui> I just can't get this stupid synaptics driver to stop click and dragging
<pbandjco> i cant access my 2tb raid array lol
<zetheroo> why do people say that cmyk is not supported in the GIMP ... but then there is a cmyk panel in the GIMP?
<pbandjco> anyone know how to mount a drive in can anyone help me with a problem accessing my raid array. i get an $MFT has invalid magic error. and it wants me to mount the raid device under "/dev/mapper" ?
<peerless22_> my dvdrw drive is no longer auto mounting when i enter a blank dvd, If I try to manually mount it, it says it cant because its write-protected, any idea how i can fix this
<vincenz> So, I have Gutsy.  And I had "Direct Rendering: No" but at least it was using the fglrx custom ATI driver.  Now, I followed various tutorials on the ubuntue help page to get "Direct Rendering: Yes"... And instead, it switched to plain mesa, help?
<gugu> anybody an idea how to make work my epson perfection 660 scanner?
<matthh> gugu
<matthh> my epson 1660 USED to work on Dapper
<matthh> but stopped a week or so ago
<nickrud> shinkamui: you can add the line Options "TouchpadOff" 2  (or "2" ?) to the synaptics section of xorg.conf, that number will turn off tapping (hence the drag)
<matthh> I don't know why...
<astro76> !scanner | gugu
<ubotu> gugu: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<matthh> My laser printer stopped working to
<matthh> I'm assumming my issues are USB related, since detection fails on both now
<shinkamui> nickrud its actually an alps dualpoint eraserpoint on my umpc. Ill try that and see if that helps
<matthh> Printer works when I booted from the gOS live cd
<gugu> matthh: i downloaded the SANE driver, but that's all commands and compiling, and i don't understand much of that stuff; the scanner figures in the hardware list, however ...
<nickrud> shinkamui: you can also do SHMConfig on in that stanza, then install gsynaptics and experiment
<buttercups> vincenz, what ati driver you using, one in the repos or the latest from amd.com? what card you have?
<neil_d> on 6.10 can I just upgrade the version of python to version 2.5 ?
<matthh> gugu what happens when you run xsane?
<r3n0c> hey i'm having a problem with ubuntu 7.10 after i did a sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<r3n0c> it loads fine after i do a startx
<r3n0c> but most video types won't work
<r3n0c> and i have to restart and run sudo gdm instead to get them to run
<r3n0c> and by most types i mean .avi won't open in vlc and totem
<gugu> matthh: I unpack the archive, and then nothing happens
<r3n0c> anybody?
<keith-> my sound has suddenly stopped working... isn't there a command to view what is using my sound to see if maybe that's it...?
<pbandjco> anyone on that can help with mounting a drive in /dev/mapper, or using DMraid
<gugu> rn03: try kaffeine - I installed that and it works fine (did you download the codecs?)
<matthh> gugu: archive?
<r3n0c> guru everything works fine when i boot in gdm
<matthh> is xsane installed?
<r3n0c> guru but when i start with startx is when i have the problem
<gugu> matthh: I downloaded a pack from XSANE that was to unpack; so I did ...
<r3n0c> guru, but loading gdm defeats the purpose of booting to ttyl mode, because then i have to login twice
<hans__> bb
<matthh> gugu: why don't you install it via synaptic?
<pjeide> Is there a way to convince WINE's DirectX to fullscreen on one screen rather than the other? It seems I can only get it to fullscreen on Card0 Screen 1 and not Card0 Screen 2...
<gugu> r3n0c: sorry - but that becomes too complicated for me!
<r3n0c> gugu lol its ok, i'll post on the forum
<gugu> matthh: synaptic does not have my scanner preconfigurated - i tried that
<matthh> sorry gugu: can't help you then...
<matthh> follow the README
<gugu> matthh: i tried that also ...
<killerb> hii I got an USB ADSL modem how do i determine what type my modem is?
<matthh> gugu: so you did configure/make/make install?
<ExcessNoiseFacto> exit
<pjeide> How do you control Xinerama to launch an app only on a certain X server?
<tikiman> well I am sold on Xubuntu ... I love it
<tikiman> oops!
<tikiman> wrong place to post
<killerb> I want to know what is my modem chipset how do i find it out?
<nickrud> tikiman: not necessarily, but I beg to disagree about Xubuntu ;)
<Orchid`-Sad> jake_:  are you not on coecasual?
<jake_> huh?
<pbandjco> any help with mounting an hd ?
<kitofhawaii> pbandjco: what are you trying to do specifically?
<pbandjco> i have a raid array and am trying to mount it through /dev/mapper/ and i do no know how
<killerb> can any 1 plz help me???? plzzzz
<kitofhawaii> pbandjco: hardware raid array?
<kitofhawaii> killerb: what's up?
<killerb> kitofhawaii: hii I got an USB ADSL modem how do i determine what type(chiset) my modem is?
<pbandjco> yes, nforce
<kitofhawaii> killerb: who makes it and what model?
<killerb> UTstarcom ut-300U
<pbandjco> it sees the drive but when i click on it i get an error saying that it cant mount and to mount it in /dev/mapper/
<killerb> kitofhawaii:UTstarcom ut-300U
<killerb> kitofhawaii:http://www.utstar.com/Solutions/CPE/ADSL_CPE/
<kitofhawaii> killerb: conexant e-tech v2
<killerb> kitofhawaii: how did u findout?
<beasty_> morning
<killerb> kitofhawaii: I posted a question on the ubuntu forum saying that this modem is conexant e-tech v2. Now I'm not very sure about that. so...
<t0ny-p40> Where would I find hashlib for python?
<Schalken> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Schalken> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<killerb> kitofhawaii: hello. r u thea?
<Schalken> the md5sum of my dvd iso is wrong :( do i have to download the whole thing again?
<[1]wenko> only if you want it to work
<beasty_> anyone else has samba issues here ?
<Schalken> [1]wenko: hmm, difficuilt decision :P
<[1]wenko> :)
<pbandjco> so any ideas?
<Schalken> beasty_: everybody has samba issues, which one are you looking for?
<beasty_> Schalken: the part where it's slow :p
<Schalken> beasty_: hmm, havent had that one myself
<Schalken> [1]wenko: what if i put it through bit torrent? cant it verify what pieces of the file are wrong and just download those?
<beasty_> Schalken: well it downstream is like 3 mb/s and upstream like 600kb/s
<beasty_> not bad for a gigabit network :p
<Schalken> beasty_: lol! maybe you can see where the bottleneck is in the system monitor? (process using all the cpu)
<thyrax> is it true you can expand raid 1 to 2 disk raid 5 my changing the metadata?
<Mashi> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu on a laptop -- how do I remove all sounds? I have removed them from System -> Preference -> Sound but it still plays a little "drum solo" at the login screen
<Schalken> beasty_: also note that windows will only go about ~500mb/s or something like that.
<beasty_> Schalken: btw cif or smbfs ?
<Schalken> Mashi: oh, thats part of the login screen ("GDM") theme. you'll have to edit the GDM theme to get rid of it I think.
<beasty_> ok brb restarting X
<Schalken> beasty_: uhm, dunno about which samba client :/
<Mashi> ok, I'll look into that
<Mashi> thanks.
<blackfox_> i dont know how to install game use wine at ubuntu 7.10 .. someone help plz
<beasty_> Schalken: ubuntu :p
<Schalken> Mashi: actually, have a look in system > admin > login screen (or something like that)
<beasty_> server is ubuntu to
<Schalken> Mashi: there might be something in there about the login screen sounds
<pbandjco> can anyone tell me how to mount a drive under /dev/mapper/  ?
<epimeth> what would you all suggest for a proxy server?  squid?
<Schalken> beasty_: i have only ever used samba once myself, and it was broken :P i might give it another try (actually edit the config file myself and all) once i install ubuntu
 * Schalken doesnt have ubuntu installed anywhere atm
<scguy318> blackfox_: have you checked teh AppDb for your game?
<beasty_> sucks to be you :p
<scguy318> !appdb | blackfox_
<ubotu> blackfox_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Schalken> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<beasty_> Schalken: i have like 200 clients running ubuntu here at the moment
<Schalken> beasty_: 200? what's it for?
<Mashi> Found it, danke
<scguy318> beasty_: thin clients?
<beasty_> nah full installed
<Schalken> linux makes a nice OS for thing clients :)
<Schalken> thin*
 * Schalken is grumpy that his cd iso has the wrong md5sum
<beasty_> Schalken: the company i work for :p
<Schalken> beasty_: ah. they dont mind the linux?
<beasty_> no
<beasty_> i switched them from windows xp to ubuntu 3 months ago :p
<Schalken> beasty_: :O can i work for them too? :D
<riotkittie> yaaaargh. why does GDM taunt me so.
<beasty_> dnno
<beasty_> riotkittie: it hates you ?
<Schalken> beasty_: joking btw
<beasty_> i know
<riotkittie> beasty_: i'd assume so
<beasty_> do what i did
<Schalken> riotkittie: what's it doing?
<beasty_> i had troubles with openldap
<beasty_> so i kicked the author of it on a convention :p
<riotkittie> Schalken: nothing i should care about but ... :P  the resolution on it keeps going wonky.
<hwilde> I have ubuntu installed on a 2G compact flash.  it went into read-only mode somehow.  why would this happen?  I am thinking extreme fragmentation.  anybody have links on the topic?
<Schalken> riotkittie: wonky? as in it uses the wrong resolution?
<Evanlec> is there any optimization i can do using ABS on a package like firefox?
<Don64> I sudo rm /filename on a 1 gb file.  Did it completely remove it or is it in a .Trash somewhere in root?
<Evanlec> oops wrong chan
<Schalken> hwilde: how did you install it on a flash disk? i wanna do that.
<dadehoog> Mashi: Hi, sorry - just saw your question (and your resolution) above ... where did you find the option to disable the drum roll ?
<hwilde> Schalken, skillz
<riotkittie> Schalken: indeed. i managed to fix it once with an xorg reconfig but that's no longer working. it's fine on my other gutsy install, i cant figure out what's up with it on this
<hwilde> mad skillz son
<Schalken> Don64: rm actually gets rid of it.
<riotkittie> and i mean, i shouldnt care because i see it for all of three seconds each time that i boot, but arrrrgh.
<Don64> Schalken: thanks
<Schalken> hwilde: lol
<Schalken> riotkittie: i know how you feel *hug*
<riotkittie> hehehe
<Mashi> dadehoog: hold up my craptop is being slow
<hwilde> Schalken, actually its really easy just install on a harddrive, apt-get remove --purge everything you don't need, got it down to about 1.5G.  then cp -apr the whole filesystem onto the flashcard, then boot into the livecd and make the flashcard partition bootable with gparted.  that's it
<Schalken> riotkittie: how does it choose the gdm resolution anyway? is it defined in the xorg.conf?
<dadehoog> Mashi: No worries ...
<hwilde> yes xorg.conf
<riotkittie> Schalken: i believe so.
<Mashi> dadehoog: in the menu mentioned, go to Acessibility and uncheck "Login Screen Ready" or change it to a desired soundfile
<hwilde> Schalken, after awhile tho one of the flashcards says it is read only mode and I cannot recover.  similar to this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133785
<Schalken> hwilde: if you had enough space on the thing, couldnt you install it directly onto the flash drive from the live cd?
<dadehoog> Mashi: Sorry, which menu ?
<CrimsonWings> hmm a portable version of linux?
<CrimsonWings> that would be enat
<gordonjcp> CrimsonWings: portable in what sense?
<hwilde> Schalken, you would need about 2.5G for that so you could get a 4G flashcard yeah
<CrimsonWings> neat*
<Mashi> dadehoog: system -> administration -> login window
<CrimsonWings> like you plugin your flash drive and boot to it
<dadehoog> Mashi: Indeed - just found it, thanks :)
<gordonjcp> CrimsonWings: uhm, yeah, you get that
<CrimsonWings> my flash drive is only a gig though
 * Schalken has a lg or 6 seconds cuz he's downloading gutsy
<gordonjcp> CrimsonWings: you write a bootable image to a flash drive, and plug it in
<CrimsonWings> T_T *ish poor*
<Schalken> me lag*
<Schalken> i mean, goddamnit
<gordonjcp> CrimsonWings: 1 gig is massive
<CrimsonWings> no its not!
<hwilde> just google usb pendrive  there are dozens of links
 * Schalken has a lag of 6 seconds cuz he's downloading gutsy
<CrimsonWings> i fill that with porn and vids in no time
<gordonjcp> CrimsonWings: it's plenty for an install of Linux
<Schalken> thats better
<Schalken> CrimsonWings: thats a lot of porn
<CrimsonWings> i DL bleach eps at a freinds house, im lucky if i can gt 5 on it
<CrimsonWings> not really
<hwilde> yeah I only say 2.5G because that is the minimal desktop install that we did.  if you use the server install and no graphics it will fit on 1G
<CrimsonWings> though i do have 5 gigs of nothing but pictures
<riotkittie> 1 gig may be plenty if you know what you're doing. or are using a slim distro :P
<Schalken> CrimsonWings: holy crap, i have 6.1GB :O
<siccness> I'm getting floating point exception (core dumped) error messages when trying to load a few different blocks of software
<siccness> hardware is unrelated, it's all fine there.
<siccness> any ideas?
<CrimsonWings> lol thats just pics i have like 50+ worg of vids and stuff...im an addict
<CrimsonWings> anyways any one familiar with wine or any of its ripoffs?
<Schalken> CrimsonWings: get off it, man. you need saving.
<alienseer23> wine is not detecting my floppy in gutsy, can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<nickrud> I know brandy
<riotkittie> ive only used crossover office...
<CrimsonWings> yea i know
<CrimsonWings> i need to delete alot of it
<CrimsonWings> well im wondering if gameguard would initialize properly on it
<CrimsonWings> my favorite online game is getting gameguard tomarro and i still wana be able to play it on linux
<scguy318> alienseer23: pop open winecfg and go to Drives tab
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: check the AppDb
<alienseer23> cool, found it...duh, thank you
<CrimsonWings> appdb?
<CrimsonWings> link?
<scguy318> !appdb | CrimsonWings
<ubotu> CrimsonWings: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<CrimsonWings> gameguard is an anti-hack system. it installs a service that it needs to initilize and i dont think an abstraction layer will support this
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: *compatibility
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: probably not, though I know they recently introduced a complex patch to deal with some other copy protections
<CrimsonWings> its a driver service that i guess is a secondary hack scan, i cant find it anywhere on my system after it runs
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: telling what app would help :P
<CrimsonWings> hmm its gamemon.des
<epimeth> what would you all suggest for a proxy server?  squid?
<CrimsonWings> i can fiddle with my processguard to see what i can find out
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: Cedega might support cuz
<Alyxander> hey guys how do i change the login screen and where an i get new ones
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: Transgaming handed out a bit of moolah for support for some copy protections
<epimeth> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> Alyxander: System -> Admin -> Login Screen
<scguy318> Alyxander: art.gnome.org is one
<epimeth> !proxy
<ubotu> #ubuntu and related channels prohibit access from proxy servers due to a high level of abuse. Project cloaks allowed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<scguy318> that site doesn't work :)
<CrimsonWings> mmm *ponders* i wonder if any of those online games listed use GG
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: Wine does not support GG at the moment, probably not anytime soon
<Sisco> Ok, I have ubuntu installed, what can ubuntu do/do-better then XP can?
<CrimsonWings> hmmms
<Alyxander> so scguy318  where do i put then once i save them and si sc meaning south Carolina?
<beerfan> Why does "tar -xzvf file.tar.gz" work as myself but "sudo tar -xzvf file.tar.gz" says tar: .: Not found in archive
<scguy318> Alyxander: no
<CrimsonWings> thats a shame, its all the patches and workarounds that GG has had to impliment to patch over the hackers patches
<scguy318> Alyxander: you just drag them into the Theme window
<scguy318> Alyxander: the tar archive
<Alyxander> ok
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: for a "fun" read on the details of a patch for SecuROM support http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10273
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: in other words, you'll have to probably shell out money for Cedega or something for support
<nickrud> !info squid  | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: squid: Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<CrimsonWings> well GG isnt a copy protection is just closes and neutralizes known hack proggies
<CrimsonWings> t-search, wpe, ect
<CrimsonWings> i like t-search, its alot easier to make cheats for my emulators with it
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: well, yeah, but its inner workings rely on advanced knowledge of the PE format, the Windows API, and the like
<CrimsonWings> i know how GG works, its complicated yes but simple in its execution
<CrimsonWings> the whole thing runs on a rootkit service that hides and protects the GG processes
<transience> hey, i'm trying to use compiz themes in ubuntu gutsy gibbon, but i'm having no luck. i have emerald installed, and the themes imported into emerald, but nothing changes. any help?
<pbandjco> how do i restart compiz
<scguy318> pbandjco: you can restart X or log out, immediate solution
<scguy318> trasience: add emerald --replace to your startup
<Sisco> Ok, I have ubuntu installed, what can ubuntu do/do-better then XP can?
<beerfan> try "compiz --replace"
<transience> okay, thanks
<scguy318> Sisco: runs faster, free apps, no cost
<scguy318> Sisco: unless you want to count the cost of electricity
<CrimsonWings> yea but its complicated as hell
<scguy318> Sisco: nice and stable, package management
<CrimsonWings> oh and it can access windows share networks
<scguy318> Sisco: well, it does depend on what you want :)
<pbandjco> transience: thanks that worked
<Mashi> Sisco: It's also nice for the power user. The package manager system is a godsend.
<CrimsonWings> it can access most windows based networks and systems wich is a plus
<askvictor> How can I force an app (kde app in this case) to start in a minimised state?
<transience> i'm new to linux. how do i add things to my startup?
<CrimsonWings> hey sc, where did you see that wine doesnt support GG?
<CrimsonWings> also whats that wine devient that was made for games...it starts with a "C"
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: Cedega
<CrimsonWings> THATS IT!
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: and I found that on the AppDb + Google
<CrimsonWings> *hugs* thanks
<CrimsonWings> link?
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: to?
<CrimsonWings> the artical/info
<scguy318> transience: system -> prefs -> session
<transience> thanks
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7198
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: forget it, you are welcome to test but probably won't work
<CrimsonWings> im stuborn
<CrimsonWings> and ill never know till i try
 * CrimsonWings dances
<CyberMad> how to lock panel on ubuntu from changing?
<hwilde> right click, lock panel
<CrimsonWings> hmm yea the 620 error..not initialized...
<CrimsonWings> thats exactly what i thought would happen, i still need to test it and tweak it
<CyberMad> hwilde i mean.. all panel, so can not delete..
<CyberMad> lock panel afaik, is just lock from moving
<Sisco> anything
<Sisco> name it
<CrimsonWings> hey SC
<CrimsonWings> cadega says flyff works on it and flyff uses gameguard aswel
<beasty_> god damn samba!
<CrimsonWings> ...shit....its a paid program, maybe i can find a pirate version
<CrimsonWings> wheres my eyepatch?
<Mashi> I'd chug my way through the documentation, but I'd like to get this done in time for work tomorrow morning: I have my wireless driver set up, how do I create a wireless profile in Ubuntu?
<CrimsonWings> floodbot?
<scguy318> CrimsonWings: stops a flood attempt in the channel
<eses> how to install direct rendering manager? help any one?
<scguy318> eses: no such thing ;)
<scguy318> eses: you probably mean DRI and the like
<CrimsonWings> hey i found a pirate version of cedelga
<scguy318> eses: and you don't really install it
<CrimsonWings> i love you puzo.org <3
<BHSPitMonkey> I have a system here with Ubuntu, which occasionally (read:too often) experiences hard lock-ups (no C+A+Bksp).  How can I investigate the cause?
<scguy318> eses: there is such a thing as the Direct Rendering Manager, but its not something you install
<scguy318> BHSPitMonkey: read syslog, memtest?
<scguy318> eses: you probably need to install restricted drivers for your card
<BHSPitMonkey> memtest checks out
<eses> DRM I googled it is there
<scguy318> Mashi: right click in Network Manager I think
<BHSPitMonkey> scguy318, where can I read the log at that level?
<scguy318> BHSPitMonkey: at what level? syslog entries are written to disk
<scguy318> BHSPitMonkey: archived I think, /var/log/syslog
<scguy318> BHSPitMonkey: dmesg might be more for your interest tho
<eses> installing drm
<scguy318> eses: read what I just mentioned :)
<BHSPitMonkey> scguy318, will check those places, thanks.
<kraut> moin
<chilli_> any1 here know how 2 install N on ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<scguy318> BHSPitMonkey: if not resolved, wait till day, this channel is deeead
<BHSPitMonkey> chilli_, the game?
<BHSPitMonkey> scguy318, I'm more than familiar with this channel :)
<chilli_> yes
<Mashi> scguy318: Thanks, that was a lot less complicated than the last distro I tried this with. On a similar note, is there a way to scan SSID's in that program, or do I need another one to do so?
<BHSPitMonkey> scguy318, I live on freenode, though my visits to #ubuntu are rare; this place gets crazy.
<scguy318> Mashi: click on the network manager icon
<BHSPitMonkey> chilli_, works best for me using the windows version in wine.
<scguy318> BHSPitMonkey: indeed
<chilli_> o ok
<chilli_> i shal;l do that
<BHSPitMonkey> it's ironically faster than the linux version in my experience
<scguy318> Mashi: that should show a list of SSIDs I think
<scguy318> Mashi: else iwconfig scan nameofinterface
<BHSPitMonkey> wish they would just give the swf directly
<zauber> This may be slightly off topic, but I'm not sure where else to ask - it's about ssh tunneling. Say I have a webserver running ssh and apache (ports 22 and 80) on my home-network, and I have a firewall which does port-mapping for inbound connections on port 22 only (and rejects all other requests). How would I go about setting up a tunnel that allowed me to surf my home-network web-server from my laptop on the road. I am assuming it's possible to do, since i ca
<Mashi> scguy318: I think I'm in the wrong menu then, I'm going admin -> network and seeing a wireless eth1 option, though the other thing you said will work
<Mashi> thanks
<scguy318> Mashi: there should be like a computer icon in notification tray
<scguy318> Mashi: if you click on it should show you a list of SSIDs if I'm not mistaken
<scguy318> Mashi: thats the network manager applet tray icon
<zauber> regarding my last post: i guess I should start by asking: 1) Is my situation clearly explained, and 2) is it at all possible in the first place (using ssh tunneling, not opening more ports on the router)
<scguy318> zauber: you may either setup a dynamic port forward or local port forward with the rule <client local port> -> 127.0.0.1:80
<Mashi> scguy318: That's not working, but I know what you mean now. I probably just messed up installing the drivers for my card or something, I'll toy with it for a while. Thanks.
<scguy318> Mashi: you can try iwconfig scan eth1 (I think that's what you said)
<Mashi> ok
<zauber> scguy318: thanks, but which machine would be "client" in this case? My laptop?
<scguy318> zauber: yep
<scguy318> zauber: use PuTTY or cmd-line ssh, whatever suits you
<zauber> I'm on a macbook, so command-line it is. But I guess my problem is, what do I forward to. I mean, I can't forward to  my-home-ip:80, since the router will block that.
<scguy318> zauber: 127.0.0.1
<scguy318> zauber: tunnels are resolved on the SSH server
<Stevo47> Is there a text-mode DC client in the Ubuntu repositories?
<scguy318> zauber: that's assuming the web server runs on the same machine as the SSH server
<scguy318> Stevo47: DC being?
<Stevo47> Direct Connect
<scguy318> Stevo47: ah
<Stevo47> DC++ is the most common windows client
<scguy318> !directconnect | Stevo47
<ubotu> Stevo47: Direct Connect clients: Valknut (Qt), dcgui (GTK), dc-qt (Qt, alpha), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<Stevo47> rccp sounds good
<scguy318> zauber: you could also choose to setup a dynamic forward and then point your web browser to the dynamic local SOCKS server
<scguy318> zauber: whatever floats your boat really
<epimeth> what would you all suggest for a proxy server?  squid?
<scguy318> zauber: I prefer the dynamic forward, transparent
<scguy318> zauber: as for how you do it
<Mashi> ok, I've found that my problem with my wireless is that ndiswrapper isn't set to execute on startup. I'm only familiar with how to do this in Suse using YaST, can anyone point me in the right direction for ubuntu?
<scguy318> Mashi: edit /etc/modules
<scguy318> Mashi: by doing gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<scguy318> Mashi: add an entry for ndiswrapper
<zauber> scguy318:  SOCKS server... not familiar with it. yes, the web and ssh services are on the same machine. Am I understanding you correctly then, to say that I could: 1) ssh into my home server from my laptop "ssh me@homeip", 2) somehow get the ip address my laptop has, 3) setup the tunnel on the server to my laptop with an ssh command. (sorry for the delay and long posts)
<Mashi> ok thanks
<scguy318> zauber: explain #2
<scguy318> zauber: dynamic: ssh user@host -p port -D dynamicport
<scguy318> zauber: local: ssh user@host -p port -L bindaddress:port:host:hostport
<zauber> scguy318: ah... step 2 is not necessary, I was thinking wrong. Please explain dynamic ports?
<scguy318> zauber: the -L syntax I copied from the man page
<scguy318> zauber: first, a bit on SOCKS
<rgnr> hello all
<scguy318> zauber: the SOCKS protocol is basically a way to negotiate connections through a firewall, that was its original purpose
<rgnr> any torrent pros here?
<scguy318> zauber: the way it is used in SSH, it basically lets programs make connection requests through the local dynamic SOCKS port forward, and the connection requests go through the SSH tunnel
<scguy318> !ask | rgnr
<ubotu> rgnr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rgnr> )
<scguy318> zauber: so, any SOCKS capable apps, or non-SOCKS capable apps + a socksifier
<rgnr> ubotu: ;)
<scguy318> zauber: will be able to use the dynamic SOCKS server
<zauber> scguy318: ok. sounds like just what I need. I'll go google for it
<scguy318> zauber: and thus communicate through the SSH tunnel
<scguy318> zauber: the ssh program has the SOCKS functionality built-in
<rgnr> my torrent klient doesn't upload
<scguy318> zauber: all you need to do is to pass in -D portnum option
<zauber> scguy318: cool, so I don't need to install an extra service on the server
<scguy318> zauber: then point, say, Firefox to it
<scguy318> zauber: no
<scguy318> zauber: and whatever requests Firefox will make will go through SSH tunnel
<scguy318> zauber: real simple
<scguy318> rgnr: check port forward?
<rgnr> did
<scguy318> rgnr: or your dl/ul caps?
<scguy318> rgnr: or perhaps there are no interested peers in your torrents
<zauber> scguy318: you've been real helpful. much obliged!
<rgnr> well
<soulwarp> i would like to contribute a wallpaper i made with the ubuntu theme. is there a place i can share my work? the artwork was made with the gimp.
<rgnr> 'ts not my torrent
<scguy318> soulwarp: oh yes, I think theres some Ubuntu Artwork section, somewhere
<scguy318> !artwork
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<scguy318> soulwarp: don't quote me on that
<soulwarp> <scguy318>thanks a lot m8
<administrator> Hi!
<scguy318> rgnr: well, yeah, but the peers just might not be interested in you
<administrator> can somebody help me fixing some problems in installing maven?
<scguy318> rgnr: it happens for high seed/peer ratio
<Invert314> hey
<rgnr> scguy318:  it just doesn't give upload while downloading
<CyberMad> how to lock panel on ubuntu from deleting?
<whabo> help i need to create my own custom boot screen using KDE ( im using KDE) can anyone pleaaase help me?
<scguy318> rgnr: oh like the information?
<scguy318> rgnr: not sure then
<scguy318> whabo: you may have better luck in #kubuntu
<shea|up> anyone have Gtk programming experience by chance
<soulwarp> scguy318 http://art.ubuntu.com/ no longer exists or is down
<soulwarp> scguy318 http://art.ubuntu.com/ no longer exists or is down
<soulwarp> woops
<aniac> any idea for maven plz?
<soulwarp> scratch ignore the spam
<scguy318> soulwarp: I see
<scguy318> soulwarp: theres a ubuntu-art mailing list that seems active
<scguy318> soulwarp: other than that I dunno
<Invert314> how come PiTiVi, Kino, Cinepaint aren't in gutsy repos?
<Invert314> those three apps come with ubuntu studio
<scguy318> soulwarp: Art & Design section of Ubuntu FOrums might be of interest
<scguy318> Invert314: they're in the repos
<soulwarp> <scguy318>no big deal, i just like to share. i did see something about ubuntu studios
<Invert314> apt-get install PiTiVi doesn't work
<scguy318> Invert314: check your caps
<eses_> how to enable direct rendering? help any one?
<scguy318> Invert314: and if you haven't already, enable universe repos
<tritium> Invert314: package names have no caps
<rgnr> how do i check if i'm firewalled?
<soulwarp> <scguy318>thanks again m8
<scguy318> Invert314: and if you were not running the command as root, make sure to prefix with sudo
<scguy318> soulwarp: np
<scguy318> rgnr: use an online port scan tool
<Invert314> yes, i use sudo
<tritium> rgnr: did you install any firewall software?
<scguy318> rgnr: online-nmap.com I think
<Invert314> its the caps that got me
<Invert314> thanks =D
<scguy318> Invert314: the Ubuntu Studio packages have been merged into Gutsy
<scguy318> Invert314: it's no longer a separate repo
<eses_> how to enable dri? help any one?
<scguy318> eses_: install restricted for your video card
<Invert314> ty scguy318
<ZING> http://getpclinuxos.com/ got a few face lifts
<Invert314> ty tritium
<rgnr> scguy318:  -p is ports ?
<scguy318> rgnr: yes
<corruptionoflulz> anyone else find gmail imap to be horribly slow?
<scguy318> corruptionoflulz: I thought it was ok-ish, but then I didn't have a lot of messages
<scguy318> rgnr: the nmap man page explains all the options
<tritium> corruptionoflulz: no, but it has other problems I dislike it for
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] The package gnome-screensaver is installed but I do not use it. I would like to call the Unlock dialog of the gnome-screensaver. How to do this?
<scguy318> I'm going for the night, cya all
<deathchimp> Hello all, I have an issue, I have my screensaver disabled and yet, every 5 min my screen turns blank. Is there a powersave function I dont know about?
<deathchimp> nevermind
<patrick_> can anyone help me connect to my internet wirelessly im using ubuntu 7.10
<JJtech> Hi to all
<patrick_> can anyone help me connect to my internet wirelessly im using ubuntu 7.10
<rabi> Hi everybody! I am from Nepal.
<JJtech> rabi: hello
<patrick_> can anyone help me with my wireless internet
<rabi> jjtech: hi
<rabi> I am here to help somebody.
<JJtech> patrick_: what seems to be the problem?
<JJtech> rabi: u might want to help patrick
<chilli_> ill help some1
<rabi> That is not my field of expertise.
<chilli_> neiter
<rabi> I will try.
<chilli_> ill help
<patrick_> jjtech: i am on a dell inspiron 5100 and i have downloaded and installed my wireless card  driver (broadcom rev 02)*
<fay_elf> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<patrick_> i have also configured it correctly i believe but i still cannot connect to my wireless router
<chilli_> try
<chilli_> restatring the rounter and ytour computer
<patrick_> when i click on the icons at the top right of my screen nothing shows up for wireless anymore
<patrick_> i have tried that
<JJtech> patrick_: did you manually configure it? i think it can auto configure itself after installing the drivers...
<patrick_> jjtech: i had to manually configure it because i have a wep key (although my dhcp is auto configured)
<fay_elf> Ndiswrapper is easy to use if you like the setup simple
<patrick_> jjtech: everything seems to be configured correctly but when i go to click on the icons at the top right of my screen it only shows wired network
<masterloki> I need help
<rabi> what masterloki?
<masterloki> I am tring to get
<JJtech> patrick_: howcome you can connect IRC when you said u have no connection?
<masterloki> Awn to work
<rabi> masterloki: what is ur problem?
<riaal> anyone know why this clean line in my makefile wont works?
<patrick_> jjtech: i am currently connected with an ethernet cable
<riaal> clean:
<riaal>       rm -f main.o part1.o
<mirko> Hi, i really have problems configuring my wpa2 psk secured wlan with networkmanager. Manual setup works well but i want to use the gui ;-) Any doku hints?
<masterloki> the avant window extra to work and I am running into a problem
<nico_> hi all
<patrick_> jjtech: any ideas?
<JJtech> patrick_: uhhhmm.... still trying to figure...
<rabi> what happened with avant
<patrick_> k
<nico_> anybody speaks arab here?
<riaal> anyone? need some help with a makefile
<JJtech> !arab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riaal> can't get the clean line to work
<masterloki> I fallowed the gudies @ https://answers.launchpad.net/awn/+question/14841
<fuffalo> i installed rsnapshot, went through the config file, and then edited my crontab file to include: http://dpaste.com/26698/ however it doesn't seem to be running, what am i missing? (I can run the rsnapshot manually with hourly/daily etc, and it works, but not with my crontab)
<patrick_> jjtech: i believe the first problem i should fix is the fact that when i click on the little computer icons in the top right of my screen it only shows wired network and manual configuration where as it should show my wireless networks
<masterloki> and am getting  this bash: cd: awn-extras/awn-applets/awn-core-applets/: No such file or directory
<masterloki> what am I doing worng
<zauber> scguy318: in case you were wondering how I was doing, I found that this works. afaik it doesn't use dynamic ports. "ssh -N -f -L 8080:server.lan.ip:80 user@homenetwork.wan.ip" I can now surf my internal server from anywhere by pointing browser to http://localhost:8080/
<masterloki> sorry I am noob
<masterloki> so can anyone help me out
<patrick_> jjtech: are you there?
<JJtech> patrick_: i think so.. but then again it might be the wireless network configuration not properly configured..maybe you overlook something
<mtholdenss> hey what is the irc command to view all channels?
<patrick_> jjtech: well i cant even view my wireless networks when i clikc on the icon, someone told me that my card is not in use or something like that
<jenda> Anyone know any good resources for bluetooth connections? I'd like to set up a working connection between my Ubuntu laptop and my T-mobile phone.
<JJtech> patrick_: i see.. check the card connection.. double check (always)  then try to reconfigure WEP..
<rabi> masterloki: I think you can get deb file of avant somewhere. search google.
<patrick_> jjtech: although under restricted drivers it says that the firmware i downloaded for my card is in use
<patrick_> jjtech: how should i check if my card is in use?
<JJtech> patrick_: wait
<patrick_> k
<masterloki> k let me check
<JJtech> patrick_: try "ifconfig" (without quotes)
<|adam|> any one know where i can get working drivers for a geforce 8800 gts for ubuntu?
<patrick_> jjtech: i've done that before ill let you know what terminal outputs this time
<JJtech> patrick_: k
<patrick_> jjtech: what am i looking for
<hahehahe> tes
<JJtech> patrick_: see if there's a line with your wireless network
<rabi> masterloki: which version do you use?
<chilli_> hey
<JJtech> patrick_: what version in ubuntu are you again? gutsy?
<chilli_> what is a good program to start learning C in
<patrick_> jjtech: there is no line that shows the nickname i use for my network, however under eth0 it says a bunch of stuff about my network as in inet addr
<patrick_> jjtech: im using ubuntu 7.10
<chilli_> what is a good program to start learning C in
<rabi> masterloki you can download avant in deb file from http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Avant-Window-Navigator-Download-22877.html
<JJtech> patrick_: use pastebin so i can see...
<chilli_> what is a good program to start learning C in
<patrick_> jjtech: exactly how do i do that
<T1m0thy> Chilli, wait your turn.
<T1m0thy> Calm down.
<chilli_> what is a good program to start learning C in
<T1m0thy> ...
<chilli_> ok sorrie
<rabi> chilli: gedit
<ajopaul> chilli_, Hello World!
<JJtech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chilli_> ok ty
<JJtech> !pastebin @ patrick_
<JJtech> patrick_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/             <<<<<<<<follow this link
<patrick_> jjtech: okay i pasted it and it was under irc logs
<rabi> masterloki: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Avant-Window-Navigator-Download-22877.html
<JJtech> patrick_: give me the link
<JJtech> patrick_: paste the link here so i can follow
<patrick_> hd on
<JJtech> patrick_: k
<patrick_> jjtech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46801/
<JJtech> patrick_: k
<Myrth[home]> hi, apt-get -f install gives errors, one of them is: "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen/128x128/apps/phonon-xine.png', which is also in package kde4base-data" - how can i fix apt registry?
<patrick_> jjtech: thats what my terminal output when typing in ifconfig
<|adam|> i need to get my drivers for a geforce can any one help please???
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all. I am looking for a program to synchronize directories on my laptop and my pc. I know of rsync, I know and have longly been using unison, I know how to script unison in a cron job, but... is there something already designed for automatic synchronization without user interaction?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I see ifolder has foss server now, but it is a client/server solution. I am looking for something distributed
<patrick_> jjtech: any ideas as to whats going on?
<JJtech> patrick_: what router are u using again?
<patrick_> jjtech: a linksys router, im on its home page thingy right now
<JJtech> patrick_: kk... wait
<patrick_> jjtech: just an fyi, while in my router home page i set a wep key, it generated four wep keys and the first one is the default, under manual configuration in ubuntu, it asks for the wep key in hexidecimal, but my wep key was around 10 or 12 characters with letter and numbers
<JJtech> patrick_: did you not download the network manager??
<patrick_> jjtech: what do you mean?
<JJtech> patrick_: network-manager-gnome
<JJtech> patrick_: you don't have it yet?
<patrick_> jjtech: where do i download it exactly, can you give me instructions? cuz that would be awesome
<wols> patrick_: tried converting the letters to ascii?
<JJtech> patrick_: uhhmm... wait
<patrick_> jjtech:wols how do i do taht?
<patrick_> wols: its both letter and numbers
<wols> patrick_: firstly ascii letter and number are all hex numbers like A is 41h and the number 0 is 21h
<wols> secondly a simple google search tunrs up something like this: http://www.andrewscompanies.com/tools/wep.asp
<JJtech> patrick_: try udo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<JJtech> patrick_: try sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<patrick_> jjtech: i type that into my terminal?
<JJtech> patrick_: yes
 * Invert314 loves open source software
<wols> that's the thrid thing. WEP is useless
<patrick_> jjtech k just one sec
<wols> but if your router can't do WPA you're fscked and should get another router
<patrick_> jjtech: it did a bunch of stuff and then output that wpasupplicant is already the newest version
<JJtech> patrick_: then type "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome network-manager"
<chilli_> any one need help wiht naything
<smi> What is the command to change the keymap? I have a wrong one and I need to change it using shell
<aussieman__> egister to vote Now at: http://www.theglobalvote.org/index.php?action=member http://www.theglobalvote.org/  look at that
<patrick_> jjtech: k one sec
<wols> smi: console or X?
<patrick_> jjtech: already newest version
<JJtech> patrick_: kk..
<JJtech> patrick_: 1 sec
<wols> JJtech: do you even know if his router supports WPA?
<patrick_> kk
<ypsai> hi all. what setting should I change to make the downloaded deb from "apt-get install" stay in my harddisk?
<smi> wols: console. Keymap / keyboard layout.. like swe, en etc.
<JJtech> wols: i presume
<Invert314> what app is this person using to view source code in the terminal in this screenshot? http://devilhorns.us/images/screenshot7.png
<patrick_> wols: how do i find out if it does
<wols> smi: loadkeys
<JJtech> wols: you help...
<patrick_> type that into terminal?
<wols> JJtech: I already did
<JJtech> wols: ^_^
<Zeron> #dc  락갤
<patrick_> wols: what exactly do i do sorry im a nub haha
<smi> wols: should it take a little while? it just hangs there.
<wols> smi: man loadkeys
<wols> and it waits for input on stdin
<patrick_> wols: i believe my wep key is configured correctly, i just need to figure out how to get my wireless networks to appear when i click on the icon in the top right (right now it only shows wired network and manual configuration)
<wols> patrick_: I never ever used gnome-netowkr-manager. you asked about a WEP ascii to hex conversion and I answered you
<wols> I also told you to check if your router supports WPA and to replace it if not since WEP encryption is useless
<airtonix> is anyone familiar with the format of the files in /var/log ?
<patrick_> wols: how do i check if it supports wpa
<dead1ock> don't know
<wols> !anyone | airtonix
<ubotu> airtonix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols> patrick_: by reading its manual
<patrick_> k
<airtonix> wols: calm down
<mikebeecham> good morning...when I was using Windows, I use to use software called 'Grabit' which allowed me to download nzb files (usenet).  Is there any decent alternative for Linux?  I've tried to get hellanzb to work, but I  cant get it working....is there anything else I can use?
<JJtech> patrick_: check my PM 4 u..
<patrick_> does anyone know how i can figure out my laptops mac address
<patrick_> jjtech: huh?
<funkyb> run ifconfig
<wols> patrick_: ifconfig
<wols> mimilus_: pan klibido
<TwigEther> mikebeecham: looks like it runs under wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8270
<ypsai> hi all. what setting should I change to make the downloaded deb from "apt-get install" stay in my harddisk?
<mikebeecham> TwigEther: ....I did have it working under wine for a while, but now it's started to do funny things and has become unreliable?
<mimilus_> wols sorry what ???
<patrick_> wols: k now which one is my mac address
<wols> ypsai: it stays. /var/cache/apt/archives/
<wols> patrick_: the hardware address it shows
<wols> mimilus_: wrong tab complete sorry.
<TwigEther> ah, weird
<wols> mikebeecham:  pan klibido
<`P> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<airtonix> is anyone familiar with the format of the files in /var/log ? i need someone to help me figure out he format....
<mikebeecham> wols: is pan a command?  Sorry ,but I'm a new linux user
<`P> Âñåì ïîêà
<wols> mikebeecham: it's a name
<dgjones> mikebeecham, pan is a usenet reader, very similar to Forte Agent
<wefdf> just to say hi
<patrick_> wols: i dont see anything about a hardware address
<ypsai> wols: by default it stays. /var/cache/apt/archives/ or Isholud change something to makeitthat way?
<wols> patrick_: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0A:E6:7E:B3:F4
<mikebeecham> dgiones so there are two to choose from there....does pan do all of the unparring and unrarring, etc?
<wols> ypsai: by default it stays
<kornerr> ...
<mikebeecham> wols: and pan allows the download of binary .nzb files?
<patrick_> wols: the number next to hwaddr is my mac address?
<ypsai> wols:if i wont to make the deb not stay there, what should i change?
<wols> mikebeecham: yes, via "import"
<wols> ypsai: apt-get clean
<mikebeecham> wols: yer a star mate...will look at that when i get home
<dgjones> mikebeecham, i use pan and manually unrar or check par's, I don't know if it does it automatically
<JJtech> patrick_: try "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" type in terminal
<mikebeecham> dgiones: grabit used to do it all in one, so I'm not sure how to check pars....unraring is fine for me...some of the nzbs you have to extract .r00 anyway
<patrick_> jjtech: it brought me to a document that says auto lo iface lo inet lopback
<patrick_> jjtech: then it says iface ethl inet dhcp wirelesskey: blablabla wireless essid habernet
<patrick_> auto ethl
<JJtech> patrick_: comment out everything except " lo "
<patrick_> ??
<JJtech> patrick_: but first backup that file first
<dgjones> mikebeecham, have a search in synaptic for "par", i can't remember the app name i use if i need to, but from memory, there are a couple to choose from, I just download and save the files, right click and run a par checker then ricght click and unrar etc
<patrick_> jjtech: step by step directions on how to do that?
<mikebeecham> ahhh....I can do that....even someone like me could cope with that dgjones :D
<JJtech> patrick_: when you type "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" a window pops-up.. right??
<patrick_> ya
<JJtech> patrick_: then edit that file, delete the txts other than " lo "
<dgjones> mikebeecham, good luck then, give it a go
<mikebeecham> dgjones : thanks mate...I need my heroes, you see ;)
<patrick_> so delete everything and have only lo there
<patrick_> ?
<JJtech> patrick_: but before you edit the file, back it up first
<patrick_> how do i back it up
<JJtech> patrick_: yes.. have only lo
<reasonpun> I see
<funkyb> anyone get a intellimouse explorer 2's forward and back buttons working w/ firefox in gusty?  I've tried everything in the forums w/ no luck
<JJtech> patrick_: save the file..
<patrick_> haha right
<JJtech> patrick_: lols
<echosystm> anyone know where is best to get help with wireless?
<JJtech> !wireless | echosystm
<ubotu> echosystm: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<patrick_> jjtech: okay now the only thing that is on there is lo
<patrick_> what now?
<adamadam20074> does anyone know how to fix the mesa indirect rendering problem? ive installed the newest fglrx drivers for the ati card series but it still says it wont display direct rendering
<JJtech> save
<JJtech> patrick_: save
<JJtech> patrick_: then....
<patrick_> done
<JJtech> patrick_: Create a file called /etc/default/wpasupplicant, add entry ENABLED=0 and save the file
<Johbe> Anyone run hardy? And have javaplugin in mozilla working?
<patrick_> how do i do that exactly?
<JJtech> patrick_: jeez... ^_^
<patrick_> haha yes im a noob
<JJtech> patrick_: k.. wait
<patrick_> k
<dgjones> Johbe, you'd be better asking in #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thats where the queries about the test versions get asked
<JJtech> !dir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dir - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<patrick_> ??
<patrick_> jjtech: so you want me to create a file with what?
<JJtech> patrick_: wait
<patrick_> k lol
<JJtech> patrick_: i want you to create a file called /etc/default/wpasupplicant, add entry ENABLED=0 and save the file
<patrick_> jjtech: so in that file that popped up, i can hit create new, type in ENABLED=0 and save it?
<JJtech> patrick_: type in terminal cd /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<echosystm> the ubuntu wifi wiki does not help me, as i am using fluxbuntu
<patrick_> jjtech: nothing happened
<echosystm> i need to know how to get it running, using just wifi-radar and wpa_supplicant
<wols> JJtech: since when is /etc/default/wpasupplicant a directory?
<echosystm> are there any irc channels dedicated to this?
<JJtech> patrick_: you don't have it yet.. that is why i like you to create it..
<patrick_> jjtech: okay im ready to do anything just tell me haha
<wols> echosystm: ask your real question here. #ubuntu is the main channel for all *buntus
<JJtech> patrick_: now im also confused.. hahaha... my head blanks..
<Baroquen> i've just re-installed gutsy and I can't get my hda-intel audio working.  i've read the forums and tried the comprehensive sound page, but something is fundamentally wrong ... i'm just not sure what.  It's an ICH9 Intel onboard audio - which I made work before...
<patrick_> hm
<JJtech> patrick_: wait a sec..
<patrick_> k
<wols> JJtech: that cd command you gave is wrong
<JJtech> wols: yeah... lols..
<Myrth[home]> patrick_: echo "ENABLED=0">/etc/default/wpasupplicant
<patrick_> jjtech: when i click on my icon all of the networks are available
<JJtech> that's it
<wols> Myrth[home]: won't work. he's no root
<JJtech> that one.. follow Myrth[home] patrick
<patrick_> should i follow myrth or not?
<Myrth[home]> wols: oh i'm late in conversation - thought he's already in
<echosystm> ok, well, i need to know how to get WPA wireless setup, using wpa_supplicant and wifi-radar. can anyone help me?
<wols> Myrth[home]: there is no "root" in ubuntu as you should know
<patrick_> HEY ALL MY NETWORKS ARE APPEARING ILL BE RIGHT BACK I WANT TO SEE IF IT WORKS
<Myrth[home]> i usually have sudo su - :)
<JJtech> lols
<echosystm> so far, i have setup my wpa_supplicant with just the ssid and psk string
<echosystm> i am using the madwifi driver
<rgnr> ppl help!
<rgnr> my udp ports a timeout
<echosystm> i dont know where to go from here
<Myrth[home]> actually just /etc/init.d/dbus restart helps me everytime networkmanager doesn't behave
<rgnr> tcp is ok udp timeouts
<JJtech> that's if u have it configured already..
<JJtech> i think
<Baroquen> Does anyone have experience with intel ICH9 chipset?
<JJtech> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrth[home]> JJtech: i thought so but then i restored back /etc/network/interfaces and removed wpasupplicant file and it still worked...
<JJtech> Myrth[home]: hmmmm...
<Myrth[home]> maybe some upgrade fixed it..
<JJtech> Myrth[home]: maybe...
<bazzieb> i need help formatting an external HDD. How do i do it??
<donald> hi
<JJtech> anyway, i need help regarding my old computer.. it only has 128mb of RAM.. and i want to install ubuntu gutsy on it... how to install with less RAM usage??
<donald> hi somat
<JJtech> is there a way?
<bazzieb> i need help formatting an external HDD. How do i do it??
<JJtech> Myrth[home]: how to install ubuntu on a low RAM PC???
<Myrth[home]> JJtech: sorry dude, over my head
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. Why would iwconfig ath0 show my wireless network name in the ESSID field but ifconfig ath0 shows nothing?
<JJtech> Myrth[home]: hehe
<simmerz> When I try and enable desktop visual effects, gnome says they can't be enabled. I'm using the nvidia driver and my xorg.conf does have the Composite extension enabled. any ideas?
<JJtech> anyone here knows how to install gutsy with less RAM pc??
<rgnr> can any1 hlp plz?
<JJtech> simmerz: i think you need to install the right driver first..
<JJtech> simmerz: and then enable it..
<Myrth[home]> JJtech: does it break when you try?
<wols> simmerz: pastebin your xorg log
<simmerz> JJtech: I have the driver installed. Its the "nvidia" binary driver instead of the "nv" one
<wols> simmerz: which nvidia driver exactly?
<simmerz> the one that got installed by the restricted driver manager
<JJtech> simmerz: what card u are using?
<simmerz> it's a quadro fx 540
<neur1> anyone have virtualbox freeze up gutsy and reboot is the only option?
<wols> simmerz: pastebin the output of glxinfo
<dadehoog> Greetings all
<bazzieb> i need help formatting an external HDD. How do i do it??
<simmerz> wols: glxinfo: http://rafb.net/p/U7bMIB50.html
<marantos> are there any free yet satisfyingly brutal games available on linux?
<JJtech> wols: how to install gutsy on a low RAM pc?
<JJtech> marantos: no
<JJtech> marantos: none...(i think)
 * marantos cries
<wols> JJtech: without X. how low the ram?
<dadehoog> I'm looking into the "headphone jack sense" switch that ALSA provides ... It's been removed from my alsamixer and gnome-volume-control because I've got a thinkpad and they don't need the options to provide the speaker<->headphone link
<simmerz> wols: auto generated xorg.conf (with added composite extension at the bottom by me): http://rafb.net/p/eFzvcp22.html
<rgnr> ppl!
<rgnr> help please!
<wols> simmerz: I never asked about your xorg.conf
<wols> !ask | rgnr
<ubotu> rgnr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Baroquen> is anyone able to help me get my audio working?  I rebuilt alsa from source (ver 1.0.15) for hda-intel, but I still couldn't run alsamixer
<simmerz> wols: oh, sorry, you wanted the log
<simmerz> hang on
<dadehoog> does anyone know if headphone jack sense generates ACPI events ?
<dadehoog> if so, where would I find them ?
<JJtech> wols: only 128mb   ....very low
<wols> rob: describe your question better
<wols> JJtech: I'd try xubuntu
<rgnr> my udp ports give me  timeout
<wols> gnome or kde at 138MB is death
<rgnr> while tcp is ok
<wols> JJtech: or bettre yet fluxbuntu
<dadehoog> (I'm angling/dreaming for an ACPI event that knows that the headphones are in - and un-mutes the volume ...)
<dadehoog> JJtech and wols: fluxbox would be a nice fit for 128 MB RAM ...
<rgnr> can any1 hlp?
<rgnr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BERTIN>  salut a touce
<wols> JJtech: nother thing you could do is remove unecessary daemons orreplace them with lighter versions. e.g. no exim/postfix but ssmtp and such
<simmerz> does nopaste or somesuch exist in the ubuntu repositories?
<wols> rob: do a propre problem description. no one cann (or will) help you otherwise
<simmerz> wols: http://rafb.net/p/KBTbZF93.html is my xorg log
<JJtech> wols: ok.. heheh.. i still have my old PC... id like to giv it to my brother.. and he wants to get effects the same as mine... i have amd64 dual core..1.5Gb RAM, nForce430, nvidia 8400GS...
<wols> simmerz: there is no aiglx mentioned in that log. imho your xorg.conf is wrong somewhere
<wols> simmerz: dpkg-reconfigure xservr-xorg
<BERTIN>  je cherche des racine mon aquarium
<sybariten> BERTIN: uhm.....
<wols> JJtech: give him some more ram and it might work depending on the videocard in this PC
<wols> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<neur1> thanks
<sybariten> et surtout pour de l'aide sur des aquariums?
<wols> sybariten: english ONLY here
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Where from comes the phrase "to _roll_ a tarball" as in http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://uwstopia.nl/files/2007/10/unlock-dialog.png&imgrefurl=http://uwstopia.nl/blog/category/gnome&h=299&w=390&sz=20&hl=de&start=42&tbnid=r89k6y807nQLZM:&tbnh=94&tbnw=123&prev= ?
<wols> bullgard4: you are OT
<bullgard4> wols: Your statement is false.
<sybariten> wols: yeah...  i think he asked about finding the root of his aquarium though... which is odd
<CaRtz> hi. ill be installing ubuntu later. how many hda's should i make and how much space should i allot in each hda?
<JJtech> wols: dude... no available RAM here in my old PC.. it uses pc133 and its only AMD duron 1.1ghz   ...with only 32mb vcard... is fluxbuntu downloadable???
<Baroquen> according to Ubuntu, my sound card is known as "Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)".  Does that mean it's an 82801I?  Is that the keyword I should search forums for?
<wols> JJtech: a 1+ GHz athlon can handle more than 128MB easily. I'm sure there are some RAM slots free
<wols> go on beay and buy some old PC133
<kakoonia> hey... lately im having some problems with the Network manager, lots of messages when i restart/shutdown my comp. now i ran ubuntu, and suddenly i dont have the network-manager icon at the top bar, i needed to connect manualy using 'ifup'. what could be the problem?
<wols> and you didn't say what videocard. if it's a gf2mx it should work just fine. on 32MB even
<JJtech> wols: im form philippines.... can't buy in ebay.... i will try Fluxbuntu...
<JJtech> from
<revilodraw> all of a sudden my sound went quiet...everything is at max volume
<revilodraw> where is everyone?\
<rgnr> wols: can u hlp?
<JJtech> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<wols> rgnr: ask a specific question, then maybe
<revilodraw> all of a sudden my sound went quiet...everything is at max volume...really annoying\
<wols> JJtech: isn't there any fleamarket in the philippines?
<pookey> hi all - can i create a 'normal' exim config in /etc/exim4/exim.conf ?
<rgnr> wols: how do i handle udp timeout?
<wols> rgnr: happening when?
<CaRtz> hi. ill be installing ubuntu later in my secondary hd (20gb). how many hda's should i make and how much space should i allot in each hda?
<JJtech> wols: was....(in manila).....but i am in cebu.. no more here...since RAID.. heheheh
<wols> rgnr: UDP is connectionless. timeouts are a inherent property of UDP
<brobostigon> hi; good morning
<rgnr> wols: while testin ports
<echosystm> does anyone know of any good irc chanels for wirelss setup?
<wols> rgnr: testing how exactly?
<revilodraw> all of a sudden my sound went quiet...everything is at max volume...really annoying\
<echosystm> im not looking for general support
<wols> rgnr: what are you trying to do? how do you want to use UDP?
<rgnr> wols: for opening
<rgnr> wols: on btclient
<wols> opening WHAT?
<simmerz> wols: that made no difference at all :(
<rgnr> wols: upload
<wols> rgnr: do you have a router?
<dadehoog> CaRtz: Up to you as to how many partitions you put on it ... you'll need a minimum of 2 though (1 swap, 1 /) ...
<rgnr> wols: y
<Baroquen> is anyone able to help me with audio?  I can't get my intel audio to work.
<simmerz> all I get is it saying "Could not enable desktop effects"
<rgnr> wols: i did all forwarding stuff
<Don64> !sound
<wols> simmerz: you need aiglx mentioned in your xorg log
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<simmerz> wols: even for nvidia?
<wols> rgnr: ubuntu has no firewall by default so nothing is blocked unless you installed stuff
<simmerz> I thought nvidia did their own implementation
<CaRtz> dadehoog: thank you
<wols> simmerz: always.
<simmerz> wols: ok
<wols> simmerz: but it this implementation mentions aiglx
<kaptengu> CaRtz: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<luddite> hello good folk
<rgnr> wols: so i didn't installd fw
<Baroquen> Thanks Don64.  i'll try those links...
<wols> rgnr: then it is no ubuntu problem. again: do you have a router?
<CaRtz> kaptengu: thank you for the link. ill check it out.
<wols> rgnr: sudo netstat -anp |grep UDP
<pookey> Is there documentation on ubuntu's crazy exim config anywhere?
<wols> rgnr: pastebin the output of that with your btclient running
<wols> pookey: what is crazy about it?
<wols> pookey: dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config or such IIRC
<pookey> wols: I'd much rather just have a 'normal' config - none of this module or template based stuff
<sachi> how to dual boot ubuntu and xp
<luddite> i use ubuntu 7.10 and have a webcam that works on it(in aMSN and camserver) but i want to use it as a security camera so i can see my house while at work. (i live alone and work lots)
<wols> pookey: use postfix :P
<sachi> i would like to install xp
<pookey> wols: that uses some kinda template thing, I'm worried that if I modify the template, it will overwrite it
<pookey> wols: that's not an overly helpful suggestion :P
<wols> simmerz: install ubunut. install xp. done
<patrick_> hey all im back and i believe i have some more info for ya
<wols> oops. other way around. first install XP: then ubuntu and you are done
<wols> pookey: what "template thing" exactly?
<brobostigon> sachi, install xp first, then ubuntu.ubuntu will setup the duall boot for you.
<simmerz> wols: wrong person?
<sachi> i did that yesterday and xp was totaly erased
<jimcooncat_> sachi, virtualbox, then xp
<luddite> sachi, just get a new disk or partition and install ubuntu - choose the empty disk/partition. then it will install fine and on boot you will see new options of winXP and ubuntu
<dadehoog> pookey: I've got exim4 doing local delivery working here ...
<wols> it's just that postfix config is imho much easier to grok than exim's
<simmerz> sachi: you actually want to install ubuntu second. otherwise XP will overwrite the MBR
<wols> simmerz: yes. you both begin with "s". sorry
<pookey> wols: well, that's possibly to do with the evil things that ubuntu/debian to do the exim config :)
<sachi> but i did that yeterday
<luddite> sachi: yeah - install ubuntu 2nd
<patrick_> can someone help me with my wireless internet again i believe it should be easy to fix now
<rabi> sachi: you can Install XP first, then install ubuntu.
<sachi> and i dont have xp
<juarez> Hey all, I jst bought an HD and I wanna set it up but I dont know how... can anyone help me pls?
<pookey> dadehoog: ok.....  and? :)
<dadehoog> pookey: it's not impossible :)
<wols> juarez: is it plugged in?
<juarez> yes
<pookey> dadehoog: of course it's not, I have it working already - my question was about where the docs are
<wols> juarez: fidks it (with cfdisk for example)
<luddite> sachi : so you are using ubuntu now?
<sachi> yes
<dadehoog> pookey: ah, apologies - I came in late ...
<patrick_> is anyone available to help me with my wireless internet connection it should be easy to fix now
<pookey> dadehoog: :)
<wols> pookey: exim-doc or exim4-doc. don't remember. just earch exim*-doc*
<wols> !anyone | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<luddite> sachi: on boot after the bios shit - what pops up? options for ubuntu and ubuntu safe and ubuntu memtest?
<tech0007> !oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rgnr> wols: where do i see results of netstat?
<sachi> a window pops out which says that i have 2 seconds to press escape
<luddite> term
<rabi> sachi: then don't use.
<patrick_> when i go under my little icon it now shows all available wireless networks, although when i connect to my home network it says its connected it just is at 0 percent, and im right next to my router, what should  i do?
<mikebeecham> Can I get some further help with VirtualBox...I have created a new WindowsXP virtual machine, and given it access to the shared folders on my Secondary Hard Drive (Internal IDE).  When I start the Windows virtual machine, I can access the files on those folders, but I cant write back to them...I am told that either the drive is write-protected or i do not have permissions.  Everything is ok with Linux though?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Can I add a local folder to my sources list?
<wols> rgnr: where you type it
<rgnr> wols: i open terminal do this netstat and nothing happens
<wols> Learning-Ubuntu: yes. man sources.list
<luddite> sachi use your arrow down button, it will halt load, then read carefully and a option will be windows xm
<wols> Learning-Ubuntu: it's type "file"
<Learning-Ubuntu> wols, Ty :D
<sachi> ill try agin
<juarez> wols, my doubt is on how to partition it... i.e ext2 ext3 swap, boot etc
<sachi> but i know that xp disapeared
<sachi> ill check it out agin now
<wols> juarez: ext3. it is a data drive I guess?
<sachi> hear u later
<luddite> if it did then
<patrick_> im running ubuntu 7.10 and when i try to connect to my home network wirelessly it shows that it is connected it is just at zero percent what should i do?
<luddite> you installed ubuntu over the top of it
<luddite> and therefore you are an idiot who didnt read the instructions
<Baroquen> my intel soundcard appears to be listed as an ICH9.  According to the ALSA website, they only document ICH5 to ICH7...  but there's a comment in the 1.0.14rc that says it supports ICH9.  Does anyone know how I progress?  I'm running the sound troubleshooting procedure (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting)
<rabi> anyone need help?
<patrick_> rabi  i need help
<gordonjcp> rabi: that depends
<gordonjcp> rabi: are you any good at Citroen starter motors?
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<patrick_> BRB ALL
<luddite> lol
<luddite> i use ubuntu 7.10 and have a webcam that works on it(in aMSN and camserver) but i want to use it as a security camera so i can see my house while at work.
<wols> Baroquen: ICH9 means snd-hda-intel for a dirver
<jimcooncat_> mikebeecham: are you using samba or virtualbox's internal sharing?
<yaki> I regret buying vista ultimate
<rabi> gordonjcp: what happen gordonjct?
<gordonjcp> luddite: teh easy
<luddite> stream video to my webserver
<rgnr> wols: ?
<juarez> wols, its a brand new HD and i wanna 20% for Ubuntu and the rest its gonna be for general files but I wanna be able to visualize then when runnin XP that is in another HD
<gordonjcp> luddite: zoneminder, or motion will do that for you
<gordonjcp> rabi: meh, my starter motor is being emo
<sachi> no xp just ubuntu
<yaki> fking ubuntu does everything my vista ultimate does
<luddite> gordonjcp: cool i dont see them in synaptic
<CyberJack77> Hi, I have a question... how can I rename a USB stick?
<gordonjcp> rabi: it's also too wet and dark to work on it when I get home
<wols> juarez: then make a 20% sized ext3 and the other 80% FAT32
<diurnambule> i try to do an aptitude install for a list of packages
<gordonjcp> rabi: this is, however, offtopic
<gordonjcp> luddite: hm
<Baroquen> wols: I tried to build the ALSA drivers with hda-intel, but that didn't work.  Should I have built ALSA using the driver name "snd-hda-intel" instead of "hda-intel"?
<rabi> what is starter motor?
<luddite> hold on
<wols> rgnr: then you have a typo. pastebin your commandline somewhere
<wols> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kazil> greetinfs. problem with grub, i just can`t make it work. did it as written in docs but still doesn`t work
<rabi> is it hardware aspect?
<juarez> wols,  oh.. is it easy like that??
<wols> rabi: and how is it ubuntu related?
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Where from comes the phrase "to _roll_ a tarball" as in http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://uwstopia.nl/files/2007/10/unlock-dialog.png&imgrefurl=http://uwstopia.nl/blog/category/gnome&h=299&w=390&sz=20&hl=de&start=42&tbnid=r89k6y807nQLZM:&tbnh=94&tbnw=123&prev= ?
<wols> Baroquen: ypi are OFF topic. ask elsewhere
<sachi> is there a guide after instaling xp how to install ubuntu
<wols> *you
<gordonjcp> luddite: I see motion in apt
<luddite> sachi: did you install ubuntu on a separate drive?
<kazil> i`ve a sata disk with win xp on it, and a ata with ubuntu
<Baroquen> wols: where do I ask?
<sachi> i dont know
<wols> sachi: no guide needed. you just install it
<patrick_> when i unplug my ethernet cable and try to connect to my home router (no password or wep key or anything) it says "connection to habernet 0 percent" and im right next to my router what should i do?
<diurnambule> like sudo aptitude search -F %p libmono | sudo aptitude install
<juarez> wols,  thanks very much mate..
<rgnr> wols: like where
<wols> Baroquen: sorrey. not you. this bullgard guy
<diurnambule> it's a "batch" install of many packages
<wols> !paste | rgnr
<ubotu> rgnr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sachi> i just remebre that i used total hur disk space while installing ubuntu
<sachi> and maybe i did there a mistake
<jimcooncat_> bullgard I believe it means to make an archive file out of the files
<luddite> sachi: you installed over winxp
<rabi> sachi: do you have any important data in your computer?
<wols> sachi: boot from the LiveCD and resize the ubuntu partition wiht gparted
<luddite> you have ubuntu now.
<sachi> no i dont have
<luddite> good upgrade
<patrick_> luddite: can you help me out real quick
<luddite> maybe
<luddite> sachi: you are in ubuntu now right?
<sachi> yes i am
<diurnambule> how to make a pipe for aptitude install ????
<patrick_> luddite: when i unplug my ethernet cable and try to connect to my unsecured (no password) wireless router, it says "habernet connection 0 percent" what should i do?
<patrick_> im right next to my router
<Timmo> Hi, I have a virtual machine running Ubuntu 7.10 server. It keeps loosing time (Very quickly). I tried setting up ntpd but the drift file never gets updated. Please help !
<martymcfly_> diurnambule: what do you mean by pipes
<yaki> how do i add trash can on the desktop?
<samuelld> test
<rabi> sachi: backup your important data and then install Windows XP making two partition (delete all previous partition). One for system and another for backup (for windows).
<diurnambule> i want to send a list of packages to aptitude install
<diurnambule> like : sudo aptitude search -F %p libmono | sudo aptitude install
<Smegzor> I want to record my desktop to a video.  Is there anything in the repo for this?
<wols> Timmo: clock and especially ntp not working properly is very normal inside VMs. ask vmware about it, not us
<sachi> ok
<rabi> sachi: leave some unpartitioned space for ubuntu installation.
<luddite> partick_: im not sure mate - sorry, i know nothing of wireless
<martymcfly_> diurnambule: try adding xargs after the "|"
<patrick_> l
<patrick_> k
<sachi> and when i install ubuntu shoudl i check guided
<diurnambule> cool i try
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. I am at the end of my rope. Can someone look at this and give me some idea of what might be wrong? http://pastebin.org/10388
<Timmo> thanks :/
<patrick_> wols: do you think you could help me. shouldnt be too hard  i know im annoying haha
<luddite> sachi: you are in ubuntu on that machine now yes?
<rabi> then boot from live cd and install ubuntu in unpartitioned space. you have to choose not resize disk but custom partition.
<mikebeecham9023> Can I get some further help with VirtualBox...I have created a new WindowsXP virtual machine, and given it access to the shared folders on my Secondary Hard Drive (Internal IDE).  When I start the Windows virtual machine, I can access the files on those folders, but I cant write back to them...I am told that either the drive is write-protected or i do not have permissions.  Everything is ok with Linux though?
<martymcfly_> sudo aptitude search -F %p libmono | xargs sudo aptitude install
<sachi> yes on ubuntu
<luddite> partick_ its ok - im annoying also
<diurnambule> ;-) youpiie THX
<patrick_> lol'
<kazil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46804/
<wols> patrick_: I yes you are nnnying not asking the problem but stupidly asking everyone "can you help me"
<martymcfly_> diurnambule: does is work ?
<kazil> someone please look at my pastebin
<patrick_> wols: when i asked the problem no one answered
<luddite> sachi: therefore you have overwritten your windowsXP install when you chose "Use full entire harddrive"
<diurnambule> yes it works THANKS martymcfly
<kazil> it`s about grub
<rabi> what happen kazil?
<sachi> yes probably
<patrick_> wols: when i unplug my ethernet cable and connect to my wireless router it shows im connected at 0 percent, how do i fix this do you know?
<nicholas> file:///home/nicholas/nicholas/downloads/Silence - L'autre endroit -- Jamendo - OGG Vorbis q8 - 2006.01.09 [www.jamendo.com]
<nicholas> file:///home/nicholas/nicholas/downloads/t r y d - Public Domain -- Jamendo - OGG Vorbis q7 - 2006.01.20 [www.jamendo.com]
<kazil> rabi: can`t make xp boot up from grub
<sachi> so what should i check guided
<Oli``> How can I reinstall the audio drivers (and config) that come with the stock install? I've wrecked my config (see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3886684&postcount=1 )
<sachi> or
<rabi> kazil: ohh then you can easily make it. wait
<Baroquen> wols: I tried to build ALSA again using snd-hda-intel, but it didn't work.  It says "Unknown soundcard snd-hda-intel"...
<luddite> sachi: did you read what i typed?
<rabi> kazil: do you use XP?
<Oli``> Somebody suggested removing a load of stuff but apt wants to take ubuntu-minimum and gdm with it, so I daren't do it
<nicholas> o does AIGLX speed up compiz fusion with nvidia cards? as i have compiz-fusion without AIGLX and its seems to run great?
<luddite> you have no winxp left.
<sachi> yes
<sachi> ill give a try
<kazil> rabi: yes. read the pastebin i wrote it all there
<luddite> it is now ubunt
<kazil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46804/
<sachi> yes ubuntu
<samuelld> is it possible to put the whole 2gb ubuntu onto a 2gb thumb drive
<luddite> so why do you need xp?
<wols> Baroquen: snd-hda-intel is the name of the module you need
<sachi> cuz i can fix my sound here
<kazil> rabi: it always say Error 11
<sachi> cant
<luddite> sachi: yes
<patrick_> wols: any idea on what to do in my situation?
<luddite> do you have 7.10
<Spartan-X> samuelld: there are special distros for ubuntu's
<rabi> kazil: does it shows XP?
<sachi> yes 7.10
<luddite> what sound card
<Spartan-X> samuelld: http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<kazil> rabi: on the list? yes it does
<CajunTechie> Anyone know why iwconfig detects my wireless router, ifconfig ath0 shows I have an IP address yet I am still not able to surf the net even when other computers can AND this very computer was able to before a reinstall? http://pastebin.org/10388
<kazil> rabi: but it doesn`t boot up, it says error 11
<wols> patrick_: your card won't authenticate to your AP most likely
<luddite> sachi: open up Envy24control
<patrick_> wols: anyway to fix it?
<wols> CajunTechie: can you ping the router IP?
<luddite> its in applications>sound & video>
<Baroquen> wols: i'm not sure what that means.  where would I enter "snd-hda-intel"?
<wols> patrick_: what encryption does your ubuntu use and what enncryption does your AP use?
<CajunTechie> wols: nope AND the router never sees the laptop in its clients table. A few hous ago, before I reinstalled, this worked.
<wols> Baroquen: I don't know how ubuntu configures alsa
<wols> CajunTechie: then check where the box gets its IP from
<lousygarua> smurf, u by any change smurfix?
<patrick_> wols: i do not know what you mean by my ubuntu using an encryption, all i know is i have no password or wep key for my router, it is an open network with no security
<nyigu> I'm trying to get some truetype fonts installed; I've tried dropping them in ~/.fonts and running fc-cache, also putting them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/newfonts, no joy -- are there any instructions for doing this?
<smurf> lousygarua: yep
<CajunTechie> wols: did that. It's doling out ip's correctly all over the place (even to this laptop) but the laptop just can't see anything at all.
<bullgard4> "Anjuta is an integrated development environment for the C and C++ computer programming languages, written for the GNOME project." What objects are to developed using Anjuta?
<rabi> kazil: can you please paste your whole menu.lst?
<lousygarua> smurf, cool. elmo told me u might be able to help me with the ubuntu-xx.org domains
<kazil> rabi: when i first installed ubuntu it installed grub 2. as other OS it said it was some FreeDOS. Is it posibble that i have a third OS (i didn`t put it there, maybe the guy from the shop), and because of that it makes the mixup?
<wols> CajunTechie: if it doles out an IP to the lappie it will see the lappie (the router that is)
<smurf> lousygarua: via gpg-signed email please
<kazil> rabi: yes, just a sec (i`m writing from another comp)
<wols> bullgard4: anjutah is a C/C++ IDE that's all
<luddite> sachi : install envy24control
<rabi> Kazil: have you installed ubuntu first?
<CajunTechie> wols: I thought so too. But it's actually doling out a weird ip to the laptop (a public ip whereas all the others are private)
<rabi> kazil: or xp?
<reel> Hi, Has anyone tried to use gphotofs to mount more than one camera (in PTP mode)? Is it possible?
<kazil> rabi: no, xp was first
<dgjones> nyigu, have you already installed mscorefonts via apt-get or synaptic? that may already have the fonts you want included within it
<CajunTechie> Is there a way to specify the default gateway?
<wols> CajunTechie: what IP exactly? might it be that your lappie connects to another AP?
<lousygarua> smurf, sure. is there a way for a team to manage the domain for themselves?
<CajunTechie> wols: nope, because iwconfig shows ath0 on my AP name.
<wols> CajunTechie: yes there is but it won't help when you don't get an IP in the router's LAN. man interfaces
<bullgard4> wols: So the use of Anjuta is simply to develop C programs of any kind?
<nyigu> dgjones, no, it's not one of those, I have them, it's another TTF
<smurf> lousygarua: yes, if official
<rabi> kazil: didn't ubuntu install the grub automatically?
<wols> bullgard4: yes
<bullgard4> hm
<lousygarua> smurf, ok. expect mail soon :) thanks.
<kazil> rabi:yes it did, but for the other OS it said some FreeDOS
<smurf> lousygarua: NP
<dgjones> !fonts | nyigu, This should help then if you've not already looked at it
<ubotu> nyigu, This should help then if you've not already looked at it: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<linux4711> sorry,what server for ubuntu-de?
<kazil> rabi:and i didn`t put any FreeDOS , maybe the guy from the computer shop did
<wols> kazil: did you buy your PC without an OS (no windows)?
<rabi> Kazil: If you don't have any important datas then, you can reinstall it.
<wols> FreeDOS is a MSDOS clone
<dgjones> linux4711, still this server, just type "/join #ubuntu-de" in the server window
<aussieman__> egister to vote Now at: http://www.theglobalvote.org/index.php?action=member http://www.theglobalvote.org/  look at that
<yahya> I want to install mit-scheme. I only found a 32bit .deb package. Is it possible to install this on amd64?
<dgjones> !offtopic | aussieman__
<ubotu> aussieman__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nyigu> ubotu: thanks.  "log out and back in" may be the step I'm missing, I'm surprised that's necessary
<kazil> rabi: the ubuntu?
<rabi> kazil: or you can search google for the same problem. there are may solution?
<demosthenes> Evolution is running very slowly soon after starting up, stalling every third character I type or something any thoughts
<kazil> rabi: i`m googling 3-4 days now for it
<rabi> yah ubuntu. You can make /boot partition on the same partition where WinXP is.
<demosthenes> I have turned off all plugins that don't seem essential and no other application is doing it
<wols> !ops aussieman is spamming repeatedly. I guess it's a bot
<gordonjcp> nyigu: I'm surprised too, I'm sure I didn't have to log out and back in
<rabi> then / and /home partition in other partition.
<gordonjcp> nyigu: try (as normal user) "xset -fp rehash"
<gordonjcp> nyigu: you *will* have to close any app that you want to use the new fonts in
<rabi> kazil: '/' and '/home' partition in other harddisk.
<rabi> This might fix the problem.
<kazil> rabi: what? on the xp to add '/' and '/home'?
<gordonjcp> wols: of course aussieman__ is spamming, didn't you notice the rima-tde.net ?
<kazil> rabi: heres the menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46805/
<rabi> kazil, there is another solution, you can try windows bootloader (it may work).
<wols> kazil: how and when did you install windows?
<luddite> gordonjcp: thanks man - you are a king :-)
<nyigu> gordonjcp: ah, that's the ticket, I was testing in gnome-terminal, there's just the one process for all the terminals...
<noobcoder> How can I install Alien without the cd?
<kazil> wols: the guy from the shop did it
<lousygarua> is the protocol for getting a pgp key from a key server secured? it seems to be over regular http for me O_O
<wols> kazil: that mapping hds is usually evil. what is the error you actually get?
<kazil> error 11
<wols> kazil: which hdd is first in BIOS?
<kazil> wols: the hdd with ubuntu
<wols> and which one has XP
<wols> did the ubuntu hdd come in after XP was installed?
<gordonjcp> nyigu: np
<gordonjcp> luddite: er, thanks ;-)
<rabi> kazil: download a tiny package of grubfordos. and search google how to setup it. it might work hai.
<rabi> kazil: first you need to restore you xp bootloader
<wols> kazil: your map command is wrong too: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html
<Smegzor> What program should I use to record my desktop to a video?  I tried Istanbul but it errors on me.
<kazil> wols: i tried all possibilities for map
<wols> kazil: your map command has the wrong syntax
<kazil> what would be the right?
<luddite> gordonjcp: no probs mate - youve helped me one before - :-)
<wols> kazil: learn to READ
<kazil> wols: that was helpful
<wols> lousygarua: a php keyserver only distributes public keys...
<wols> I gave you the EXACT URL where to read. can you do that?
<kazil> i read it... 4 times
<kazil> not the url... the document
<kazil> and it just doesnt work
<lousygarua> wols, how can u be sure the keyserver is the keyserver?  that's what certificates are for, no?
<wols> kazil: did you change your map commands?
<kazil> wols: i tried all posibilities for map
<wols> kazil: so how does the first map command look like right now?
<kazil> map (hd0)(hd1)
<wols> and still grub error 11?
<kazil> yes
<kazil> hd1 is the hd with the xp
<dgjones> Smegzor, this may help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts its what the Ubuntu Screencast team use when they're recording their desktop for help video's etc,
<wols> lousygarua: pgp operates on a web of trust. TLS useus central CAs.pgp can't use central CAs, it has to do its own auth
<wols> kazil: in grub menu, press e
<wols> and run the commands to boot windows one by one
<wols> see on which it errors
<lbe> exit
<lbe> exit
<Smegzor> thanks
<lbe> damn :D
<kazil> ok brb
<lousygarua> wols, but if i trust mr. stimpy, who tells me he has pgp id of 1234ABCD, how can i trust the keyserver to give me the public key for stimpy and not for mr. hax0r when i ask for 1234ABCD
<lousygarua> if the communication is not encrypted between me and keyserver
<pepe1> me voila sous ubuntu
<T1m0thy> !fr | pepe1
<ubotu> pepe1: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kazil> i left only the map (hd0)(hd1) line and pressed 'b' and it shows up error 11
<wols> lousygarua: you can't. see "web of trust"
<wols> sometimes your pgp might come with a cert for the keyserver itself
<wols> a pgp cert that is, not TLS
<wols> but I dunno if the keyserver protocol works this wa
<wols> y
<Smegzor> Is it possible to run more than one program in Wine at once?
<lousygarua> wols, hmm thanks, i'll do some wikipeding
<wols> Smegzor: you can run more than one wine instance or you can run something like a filemanager or command.com in wine and start your stuff from there
<Smegzor> thanks. I thought as much.  My tinkering with Wine so far has always caused the current program to end.
<wols> lousygarua: there are keysigning parties for pgp for a reason
<lousygarua> wols, wow,  that's even worse than installfests
<kazil> anywayz thx for time all, i`ll think up of something...
<kazil> bye
<different_realit> Does anybody know where I can find Saint exploit ?
<grindcore_> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wols> different_realit: why do you think anyone will give you exploits kiddo?
<different_realit> i only need a link :p
<wols> http://www.saintcorporation.com/
<different_realit> right.. this is the official site .. already know that!
<Dark_mage> hello
<mansour> i wanna a program to telnet alot of routers and can save sessions?
<wols> different_realit: SAINT is commercial software which means this is the ONLY way to get it. asking about warez will simply get you banned
<different_realit> ok..
<bullgard4> /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/gnome-screensaver-preferences.glade is said to be a 'Glade project'. Is a Glade project a filetype or what?
 * JJtech be right back..
<wols> bluefox83: glade is a program. search it in the repositories
 * JJtech im back.
<wols> it'S used to make gtk apps user interfaces
<wols> :/ damn tab complete
<Francis> hello everyone
<adac2> what is a nice program to rip cds?
<jussi01> adac2: grip
<dev2_bpocanada> has anyone have cvs gui client for Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<jussi01> !info crossvc | dev2_bpocanada
<ubotu> dev2_bpocanada: crossvc: graphical CVS frontend. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1 (gutsy), package size 1255 kB, installed size 3956 kB
 * pabloz hello
<dev2_bpocanada> but i want for gnome desktop
<jussi01> dev2_bpocanada: you should be able to use that on gnome...
<dev2_bpocanada> is that so???
<Condoulo> Is the first beta of Firefox worth trying?
<Dimensions> hiii ... i am dd'ing my hard drive ... i got error message File size limit exceeded (core dumped) .... it copied only 4 GB .img ... the hdd is abt 40 GB
<Dimensions> btw i m using Gusty ... any idea how to fix this
<grindcore_> which audio/video codecs i should install ? i have i386 ubuntu 7.04
<marius__> is it possible to start downloading file with utorrent program and continue with rtorrent ?
<CajunTechie> Just wanted to let you guys know I finally got on my network. When I looked at /etc/network/interfaces it looked like I had the auto ath0 statement after everything. So I moved it right before the iface ath0 statement and it came right up. Was that really the problem or just coincidence?
<rgnr> ?
<ken> i am trying to install ubuntu in a old pc. x fails. help
<dev2_bpocanada> hi, guys i want to know that which is the best GUI CVS client(Gnome) for Ubuntu 7.04 (its urgent)
<Don64>  !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<echosystm> ok guys, problem
<echosystm> my wireless gets an ip when eth0 is disconnected
<nyigu> dev2_bpocanada: I like pcl-cvs mode in XEmacs
<echosystm> but if eth0 is connected, it wont
<echosystm> can anyone explain why this is?
<echosystm> actually, i have to ifconfig eth0 down
<echosystm> before the wireless will work
<CajunTechie> echo does wireless just come up automatically once you take eth0 down?
<nyigu> dev2_bpocanada: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1142635
<echosystm> no, im actually not using ubuntu
<echosystm> im using fluxbuntu
<kakoonia> hey... lately im having some problems with the Network manager, lots of messages when i restart/shutdown my comp. now i ran ubuntu, and suddenly i dont have the network-manager icon at the top bar, i needed to connect manualy using 'ifup'. what could be the problem?
<echosystm> so, i would do wifi-radar -d
<echosystm> to get it to connect
<froglet> how can i see the differences between the current version of a configuration file and the original one installed by the package manager?
<Dark_mage> this might sound dumb, but how do i put a shortcut on the desktop for a program i just installed?
<bullgard4> froglet: use the diff command.
<kane77> Dark_mage, right click and select create launcher...
<froglet> bullgard4: right, but how do i get hold of the original config file?
<bullgard4> froglet: I do not know what 'to get hold of sth.' means.
<froglet> bullgard4: it means 'to obtain'
<bullgard4> froglet: Is your original config file lost?
<reasonpun> hi
<froglet> bullgard4: well, it's in the ubuntu archive. i don't have it on my system. i was wondering if there's a simpler way to obtain it than finding the package and decompressing it
<kakoonia> hey... lately im having some problems with the Network manager, lots of messages when i restart/shutdown my comp. now i ran ubuntu, and suddenly i dont have the network-manager icon at the top bar, i needed to connect manualy using 'ifup'. what could be the problem?
<bullgard4> froglet: I do not know of a simpler way.
<froglet> bullgard4: ok
<grindcore_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Assassin5> what service controls the hotpluging on USB devices now as it used to be hotplug but that doesn't seem to exist anymore?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi. i need a ssh server (normal user, no root, for 10 minutes). i want to test if i can create a tunnel with putty portable under windows. atm, i am not at home. this would help me very much
<pluffsy> hi
<wols> Kopfgeldjaeger: no one sane gives you a ssh server account to play with
<wols> and you are a FOOL if you ask for one
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hehe
<Kopfgeldjaeger> i do not want to play. and i do not want a bash
<wols> if you want to use putty for ssh portforwarding in the future you need your own ssh server anyways. so use that one
<wols> then exploit elsewhere but not here
<wols> anyone who lets irc stranges on his servers is asking to get owned. so go away
<pluffsy> I want to run sudo /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate every now and then in crontab to keep my clock on time. How do I run something as root in crontab?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> i have a ssh server. but it is not running at the moment
<clever> start it then
<kakoonia> whats should i do to config my network correctly, and to restor the Network-Manager's icon back to the top panel?
<clever> pluffsy: use ntpd
<kakoonia> restore..
<clever> pluffsy: that runs 24/7 and checks every now and then on its own
<pluffsy> clever: can I just sudo apt-get install ntpd and it will configure itself?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> i can't (at the moment). but doesnt matter, i already have one :) be sure, i wont abuse it
<dev2_bpocanada> hi
<clever> pluffsy: should i beleive
<Dark_mage> thanks kane77
<pluffsy> clever: kind of hard to see if it doesn't run as it should. Or well I guess I'll see in a few weeks :)
<clever> pluffsy: just ps aux|grep ntp
<clever> pluffsy: youll see if its running
<pluffsy> clever: yeah, of course. thanks.
<John_5> WoW servers down :(
<kakoonia> whats should i do to config my network correctly, and to restore the Network-Manager's icon back to the top panel?
<dev2_bpocanada> give some popular cvs client for ubuntu links(Gnome)
<pluffsy> clever: sorry for all the questions. there are no ntpd. Will openntpd do?
<clever> pluffsy: it may be part of the ntpdate package
<bullgard4> /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/gnome-screensaver-preferences.glade is said to be a 'Glade project'. Is a Glade project a filetype or what?
<clever> pluffsy: check if you allready have a /usr/sbin/ntpd
<pluffsy> clever: nope. just ntpdate.
<clever> pluffsy: try the other ntp package then
<clever> cant hurt
<pluffsy> clever: I'm running 7.04 not 7.10 btw. if that makes  a difference.
<pluffsy> clever: ok I'll try. thanks
<adv> how can i change file associations in firefox?
<CajunTechie> Anyone know what the iface command does? I can't find any docs on it
<x0k``> paul@paulsnixb0x:~$ iface
<x0k``> -bash: iface: command not found
<x0k``> paul@paulsnixb0x:~$
<x0k``> Doesn't exist for me, CajunTechie
<CajunTechie> Strange x0k. I can't find it on my system either. But it's used in my /etc/network/interfaces file and it brings up my interfaces.
<x0k``> they're not commands in ther
<x0k``> e
<CajunTechie> oh. They're configuration directives aren't they?
<kakoonia> whats should i do to config my network correctly, and to restore the Network-Manager's icon back to the top panel?
<x0k``> CajunTechie, Looks like it to me
<CajunTechie> I get it now. I'm still pretty new to Linux. Still learning :-)
<beasty_> anyone knows how i convert a .wmv audio file to .wav ?
<x0k``> .wmv is video
<CajunTechie> beasty: have you checked out ZaamZar?
<CajunTechie> It can extract audio data from a file
<rgnr> wols: i had firewall on on my connection now it's off
<shishirmk> how to install ir dongle...
<x0k``> rgnr, That's a statement not a quested
<x0k``> question*
<wols> rgnr: I told you
<rgnr> wols: but now it tells me another http://nmap-online.com/scan.php?id=121436
<wols> rgnr: it asks for a username and pass. pastebin its output somewhere else
<rgnr> x0k``: ???
<ankur> how i download opera web brouser for ubuntu?
<shishirmk> ankur:its in synaptic
<wols> ankur: ask opera.com
<shishirmk> you can also get it from opera.com
<kex> hello, how can i request a new ip from isp using the terminal? :S
<rgnr> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46809/
<stdin> kex: "sudo ifup --force eth0" should request a new IP on the interface "eth0"
<shishirmk> can any1 help me? i wanted to know how install ir dongle??
<dahopi> Hi @all.. have problems with ubuntu gutsy.. I want to connect via vpn over pptp to my company, tried lot of tutorials, but nm-applet shows no "VPN" Button... have amd64..
<kex> stdin, thank you =)
<rgnr> :s
<wols> rgnr: sudo netstat -anp |grep LISTEN
<rgnr> wols: in terminal ?
<dgjones> !irda | shishirmk
<ubotu> shishirmk: Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<wols> rgnr: no you can not
<rgnr> why
<rgnr> ok
<dahopi> help plz.. pptp client gutsy amd64
<rgnr> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46810/
<Shapeshifter> how can I grab/create/make a cd image from a cd-rom in ubuntu?
<wols> dahopi: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<wols> Shapeshifter: dd if=/dev/cdromdevicefile of=image.iso
<dahopi> wols: thanx... but ppptpconfig dows not work.. have an amd64
<wols> dahopi: there is nothing about ppptpconfig there.... learn to read
<Shapeshifter> wols: Ok thanks. I just noticed I'm having these troubles with my cd rom drive anyway... it works when in XP, but I don't want to use that anymore. in ubuntu some cd's don't get recocnized and other then that I can't burn cds because they always lock up in the middle of the burn process. in xp everything is fine
<Shapeshifter> wols: the head of the cd rom drive just jumps back an forth but it can't recocnize the cd
<troubled> whats up with the bots anyways?
<broken> :/
<rgnr> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46810/
<broken> My computer reboots whenever I want to install ubuntu.
<troubled> broken: i think your nick says it all :)
<broken> lol
<broken> Before I even state an issue.
<dahopi> wols: thanks..
<Shapeshifter> troubled: netsplits get the bots confused?
<troubled> ah
<broken> troubled, how about yours? :)
<wols> rgnr: nothing listens on any udp port so of course, none of them is open
 * broken grabs new cd
<troubled> broken: heh, actually, it refers to trouble daemon if you are wondering :)
<wols> rgnr: but I doubt you howed me all of the netstat output
<epifanio> hi, i've installed for the first time an ubuntu7.10 (server) wiyhout gui, can you suggest me the right command to mount and explore an usb-pen-drive using the shall ?
<broken> lol
<erUSUL> epifanio: not sure if the server edition has hal hotplug etc.... but you can try pmount /dev/xxxx replacing xxxx with the correct device
 * broken wants a trouble daemon
<erUSUL> epifanio: if the server does not have pmount uso mount -t auto/dev/xxxx  /mount/point
<rgnr> wols:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46812/
<rgnr> wols: i put 65230 UDP for udp tracker on ktorrent
<wols> rgnr: I already told you. this is not all the output. and nothing is listening on UDP either. nothing listening: no open port
<rgnr> wols: i pasted all it output
<wols> rgnr: no you did not
<wols> I doubt it listens only on 2 tcp ports. e.g. it also listens on port25 for your MTA
<rgnr> wols: wanna screenshot?
<PriceChild> troubled, they will hopefully be able to defend against attacks.
<troubled> PriceChild: i can understand what they are for. I just think that they are a little chatty atm
<troubled> probably better if they just stay op'd imho though
<PriceChild> troubled, "atm" because there was a netsplit.
<PriceChild> troubled, that would be much much harder to code.
<troubled> PriceChild: well, at least disable strict ops checks. really, there is little chance of anything being op'd that shouldnt be here
<Learning-Ubuntu> Is Envy known to go bad (read as more screwed up than you were initially) in some cases?
<troubled> chanserv should be the ultimate decider if op's should be taken away
<stdin> !envy | Learning-Ubuntu
<ubotu> Learning-Ubuntu: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<PriceChild> troubled, that is not the point of the +-o you saw. -ops for further discussion.
 * troubled waddles on over
<Learning-Ubuntu> stdin, Ty I knew that it wasn't supported. However I wasnt sure why not cause it seems that many are having success with it.
<wols> rgnr: the netstat outüut scrolls. add a |less  at the end and you see
<neil_d> hi I need some of the python functions in version 2.5 on ubuntu 6.10, can upgrade python from version 2.4 to 2.5 ?
<epifanio> what i need to use instead of xxxx , in  :  mount -t auto/dev/xxxx /mount/point     (my device is an usb pendrive its nape is "epi")
<stdin> Learning-Ubuntu: it can break and leave you without a graphical interface
<wols> neat! a ubuntu developer took down the MPAA college snooping distro for GPL violations
<Learning-Ubuntu> stdin , thank you just wanted to confirm that :)
<gordonjcp> wols: link?
<wols> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/78590.html
<PriceChild> !offtopic | wols gordonjcp
<ubotu> wols gordonjcp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Oli``> How can I reset all my audio config to the same of a stock install?
<PriceChild> Oli``, undo all the changes you made/
<Oli``> PriceChild: I've managed to break things (see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3886684 ) so severely (without knowing how) that I need to let things settle themselves
<Lumpy^> hey. once i use curl with proxy, sometimes the proxy force me to go to a page when i connect trough him, is there a way to disable it or detect it ? cause its messing my scripts...
<PriceChild> Things don't just break :/
<Oli``> PriceChild: a guy in that thread is suggesting nukling the packages but apt wants to take ubuntu-minimal and gdm with that
<Oli``> PriceChild: Oh of course. I've broken it but I don't know how and I've been trying to fix it for a couple of days and it seems to be getting worse.
<orduek> i can't load my xserver
<broken> :(
<orduek> and i have one important file i need from there
<orduek> can anyone help me?
<rodrigo> please guys, do you know where i get "eaccelerator" package for dapper?
<wols> orduek: what file? any file you can access from console too
<orduek> and can i save it to diskon key?
<aeGIs> hahaha
<orduek> wols?
<san|> orduek: just reconfigure the xserver so it starts.. then you can do everything you want.. but from the console it is also possible.. the system still mounts the usb (i assume) key.
<wols> orduek: what is "diskon key"?
<orduek> san: i tried to reconfigure - didnt' help
<orduek> can i use the liveCD to restore?
<san|> well I don't have time to walk you trough all the steps to reconfigure you xserver. If it once worked it will work again... but again you can do the same stuff from the cli as from X... except some stuff that's really depending on gnome (like Gnome VFS)
<PriceChild> san|, /msg ubotu xconfig
<smarter> Hello
<wols> orduek: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (as root)
<PriceChild> wols, add a "-pcritical" onto that for least hassle
<orduek> tried reconfigure like four times already
<orduek> any sugestion as to how to get it on?
<wols> orduek: pastebin your xorg.log
<dwees> anyone know anything about dual monitors with this controller:   ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600]  ?
<orduek> wols: from liveCD?
<wols> no. from your console
<orduek> ok
<orduek> whats pastebin?
<wols> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<attunix> !pastebin | orduek
<ubotu> orduek: please see above
<san|> orduek: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<epifanio> i'm tring unsuccesfool to mount my usb devce :-/  apologize me for these newbie question, but i've not clue on how proced :-/
<rgnr> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46814/
<wols> rgnr: even if you paste the same link 10thousand times. it won't change what I already told you. TWICE
<orduek> ok
<orduek> thanx
<wols> epifanio: what exactly did you do?
<rgnr> wols: well i'm doing the\is listen thing each time and each time 'ts the same then
<epifanio> i never used mount , i'm tring to learn how to use it
<wols> rgnr: sudo netstat -anp|grep LISTEN|less
<epifanio> i'm on server7.10
<wols> epifanio: man mount then is a good start
<mips> what do I have to install in Ubuntu in order to have Archiving options in Konqueror ?
<tou_grils> SEMARANG
<Pici> !id | tou_grils
<ubotu> tou_grils: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<tou_grils> weee
<tou_grils> we
<tou_grils> wewwwwwwwwi
<Pici> !english  | tou_grils
<ubotu> tou_grils: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<epifanio> wols:   i'm reading it,  what can i use as :-/   but no clu on how proced,  what is the mount-point ?
<wols> !grounding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grounding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> :(
<wols> epifanio: the directory where the partition/disk/etc is mounted
<zhang> 大家好，请问有懂中文的么
<rgnr> wols: i guess that's it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46815/
<stdin> !cn | zhang
<ubotu> zhang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Johan-_> I realise this might not be the correct channel to ask this question, but don't know where else to ask. I'm using tightvnc on my ubuntu-server to access it from my mac, using cables and a router for the local network. The problam is that everything is so slow, I think it should be a lot faster. Any ideas about why everything is so slow?
<epifanio> maybe   it is  :  /dev/sda1  ?
<Pici> epifanio: thats the device name, a mount point is just a directory, nothing really special about it, except thats where the device gets bound to.
<SanDiegoGermany> #list
<fixarg> hi everybody
<fixarg> somebody has a dv6000 notebook with ubuntu installed on it?
<berzerka> hi there
<berzerka> how do i find out which release i am running?
<berzerka> like /etc/debian_version in debian
<Pici> berzerka: lsb_release -a
<wols> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<wols> !anyone | fixarg
<ubotu> fixarg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nucc1> my xserver is failing to start, and not even displaying an error message,
<fixarg> Does someone have a dv6000 notebook with ubuntu installed on it? :-s
<rgnr> wols:
<nucc1> isn't gutsy supposed to have bulletproof X?
<shishirmk> hey guys please help me by telling any virtual computer or something like that which is free !VMware
<gordonjcp> !virtualisation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualisation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gordonjcp> stupid bot
<_Garbage_> shishirmk, try VirtualBox
<shishirmk> ok can you give me a bit of details how to exactly use it..
<gordonjcp> shishirmk: there's a good website for that
<_Garbage_> U wanna use it on Windows or Linux ?
<gordonjcp> you can find it at www.google.com
<shishirmk> link please
<shishirmk> linux and windows!
<shishirmk> JFGI doesnt work so well with linux probs
<fixarg> Does anyone know if it is true that ubuntu-laptop-mode kill hard drives?
<_Garbage_> download .exe and binary of virtualbox
<gordonjcp> is there some special condition of being on APNIC that you have to have all your manners removed?
<mikebeecham> Can I get some help with VirtualBox...I have created a new WindowsXP virtual machine, and given it access to the shared folders on my Secondary Hard Drive (Internal IDE).  When I start the Windows virtual machine, I can access the files on those folders, but I cant write back to them...I am told that either the drive is write-protected or i do not have permissions.  Everything is ok with Linux though?
<berzerka> Pici: thx
<nucc1> how does one disable bulletproof x please anyone?
<fixarg> mikebeecham: there is an option to allow that action. of course you have to take care about the permissions of that folder
<_Garbage_> mikebeecham, shishirmk: check the link www.virtualbox.org/
<gordonjcp> mikebeecham: as fixarg says, sounds like permissions - and make sure the drive itself is mounted read/write for the host OS
<_Garbage_> is it ok shishirmk ??
<mikebeecham> gordonjcp : the drive is mounted, as I can see and view the files...i can even access them ok...I just cant seem to right back to the drive (folders and files contained within)
<mikebeecham> _Garbage_: I have looked at that already...no answers
<shishirmk> so i should install that on windows?
<nucc1> oh man :(
<shishirmk> and i can use linux from windows?
<gordonjcp> mikebeecham: can you write back to files on the drive from Linux?
<mikebeecham> gordonjcp : yes
<gordonjcp> mikebeecham: if it's an NTFS filesystem it will probably me mounted read-only
<gordonjcp> ah, well that's that idea gone then :-)
<mikebeecham> gordonjcp : it is NTFS
<gordonjcp> mikebeecham: ... but mounted r/w?
<mikebeecham> gordonjcp : yes....I can write back to that drive ok in linux
<gordonjcp> mikebeecham: hm, don't know then, maybe there's something in the virtualbox docs
<_Garbage_> yeh mikebeecham: check on there WiKi or Forum too
<shishirmk> how about using win4lin?
<tou_grils> SEMARANG
<shishirmk> any1 who has used it?
<tou_grils> weeeeiii
<shishirmk> win4lin is not freeware?
<_Garbage_> shishirmk: can u please give link to Win4Lin ??
<mikebeecham> gordonjcp : maybe...I will look and see
<elkbuntu> tou_grils, are you here to ask a question?
<shishirmk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Win4Lin
<tou_grils> waddgadh
<Tuxthepenguin> is it safe to have kubuntu installed on top of ubuntu
<_Garbage_> why not Tuxthepenguin ??
<Tuxthepenguin> will it use more RAM
<_Garbage_> nah.. u will be using 1 OS at a time
<Tuxthepenguin> just more hard disk space
<_Garbage_> Tuxthepenguin: huh.
<nucc1> my touchpad suddenly stopped working
<Tuxthepenguin> it will just use more disk space
<_Garbage_> shishirmk: win4Lin is just like wine
<dadide> ciao a tutti,chi mi sa aiutare con mercury?il programma sostitutivo di msn messenger?ho un problema per lo piu di java..
<Pici> !it | dadide
<ubotu> dadide: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_Garbage_> shishirmk: why u don't try wine, which is freeware and do same thing !! ;P
<dadide> scusatemi tanto..
<shishirmk> well wine is not an emulator
<shishirmk> and i tried installing using wine no use!
<_Garbage_> shishirmk: :O wine is NOT an emulator ??? :O
<_Garbage_> which s/w u want to install shishirmk ?
<gordonjcp> no, Wine isn't really an emulator
<gordonjcp> it's a set of wrappers, basically
<Tuxthepenguin> how do i remove ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Tuxthepenguin: you keep coming in here and asking that
<shishirmk> a driver to a infrared device
<Tuxthepenguin> no i dont
<x_zeuss> Tuxthepenguin: format
<gordonjcp> shishirmk: wine probably won't be very helpful for that
<mikebeecham> Tuxthepenguin: : format C:  :D
<Tuxthepenguin> remove gnome from kde
<x_zeuss> Tuxthepenguin: or just thow aways the hdd
<wols> Tuxthepenguin: you simply overwrite it. boot your windows CD and run "fixmbr" in the recovery console. Then delete the ubuntu partitiona nd you are done
<gordonjcp> heh
<shishirmk> i know i installed and tried
<shishirmk> but no use
<mikebeecham> i think that solved it
<gordonjcp> this is one of the few times when I can legitimately suggest to someone that they open a terminal and do "sudo rm -rf /"
<_Garbage_> wols: needs fixboot too ;)
<Pici> Tuxthepenguin: If you installed kubuntu-desktop, then just remove the ubuntu-desktop package.
<stdin> gordonjcp: don't post that command
<tawooh> how do i install a program from a .tar.gz file i have downloaded to my desktop??
<Pici> gordonjcp: Don't joke about that.
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me...I need to know how to remove people like tuxthepenguin...i thought I had done it, but it's still there...and it's annoying as hell?
<wols> gordonjcp: no, why would it?
<wols> mikebeecham: /ignore <nick>
<mikebeecham> wols LOL
<gordonjcp> wols: why wouldn't what?
<wols> _Garbage_: no fixboot necessary if you have a dualboot setup. if you doN't: simply install windows
<Pici> tawooh: First, are you sure that the program isnt in the software repositories.
<wols> gordonjcp: stupid nicks starting with underscores
<gordonjcp> wols: ah, nm
<tawooh> no clue what a repository is, speaking in linux terms...
<wols> tawooh: what program do you have a tar.gz of?
<Pici> tawooh: Well, the apt repositories.
<tawooh> frets on fire
<wols> iirc frets on fire is python based.
<shishirmk> tawooh:unpack it
<wols> unpack it, run it
<Pici> !info fretsonfire
<ubotu> fretsonfire: game of musical skill and fast fingers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.451.dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<gordonjcp> tawooh: FoF is in the repositories
<gordonjcp> tawooh: sudo apt-get install fretsonfire
<Pici> tawooh: I suggest installing from the repos if you want to be sure of updates, bug fixes, etc.  just `sudo apt-get install fretsonfire` from the command line, or use your favorite package manager.
<Pici> !software | tawooh
<ubotu> tawooh: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
 * emgent heya
<tawooh> thanks guys lets see if this thing works, my computer is old as dirt
<Jimmey> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<tawooh> it's sad that my computer is older than Dakota Fanning
<Kalamansi> hehe
<Kalamansi> tawooh dont give importance with the technology.just be easy.just live simple
<tawooh> Does anyone know if I can use the X-plorer guitar from Guitar Hero with Frets on Fire??
<will_52> hey
<root__> ;]
<tawooh> off to play FoF, thanks a bunch guys
<gordonjcp> tawooh: who's Dakota Fanning?
<will_52> whats FoF?
<gordonjcp> !root | yoyolol
<ubotu> yoyolol: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gordonjcp> wols: Frets on Fire
<dead1ock> Hello
<will_52> oh snap
<gordonjcp> hm, that wasn't the !root I wanted
<Pici> !rootirc | yoyolol
<ubotu> yoyolol: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<will_52> thats a great game
<gordonjcp> Pici: ty, that was it
<calfax> nice Matrix reference :)
<ikonia> matrix ?
<Pici> ikonia: the root password factoid :)
<ikonia> oh
<calfax> well...I thought it was funny, anyhow.
<skipjack> Hello
<KilllerKlown> hi folks can i get some help
<calfax> 'ello.
<KilllerKlown> i have a quick question
<KilllerKlown> easy question
<ikonia> go on then
<KilllerKlown> ok how can i change the splash loading screen color?
<KilllerKlown> right after i log in
<KilllerKlown> that screen
<ikonia> KilllerKlown as in the gnome splash ? or the kernel boot splash /
<calfax> the annoying brown color?
<KilllerKlown> nah
<KilllerKlown> gnome splash
<KilllerKlown> yesssssss
<KilllerKlown> brown color
<KilllerKlown> lol
<KilllerKlown> hahaha
<Pici> !enter | KilllerKlown
<ubotu> KilllerKlown: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KilllerKlown> i want to change that
<ikonia> KilllerKlown: just download the splash theme you want and install it with the theme/splash manager tool
<ikonia> KilllerKlown: the splash's are images so you can't change the colours without changing the image
<Pici> ikonia: That wont change the background color.
<KilllerKlown> noooooooo
<KilllerKlown> exactly
<KilllerKlown> what pici says
<ikonia> ooooh the desktop background color ?
<KilllerKlown> it wont
<KilllerKlown> yesss
<calfax> there is a posting on the ubuntu forums regarding it.  You have change a setting in one of the gdm config files...
<KilllerKlown> background color right after loggin in
<ikonia> oooh thats in themes too, default background colour
<KilllerKlown> oh ok
<calfax> hang on.
<KilllerKlown> no ikonia its not that i check that as well
<ikonia> rats, there is never a desktop around when you want one
<calfax> is it ok to post hyperlinks in channel?
<jrib> KilllerKlown: it should be in gdmsetup.  You probobaly need to restart gdm for it to take effect
<jrib> calfax: relating to support, sure
<calfax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583905&highlight=gdm+splash+screen+color
<KilllerKlown> ok so just run gdmsetup?
<ikonia> KilllerKlown: its on the system->admin menu
<ikonia> "Login manager"
<ikonia> or something along those lines
<calfax> this will explain which file to modify.  I had to do it to my desktop last week in order to get rid of the brn color.
<calfax> you must change a setting in /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<ikonia> you don't have to go that far
<ikonia> jrib: had it right
<Pici> This is a more 'to the point' thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597282
<KilllerKlown> ahhhh
<KilllerKlown> calfax u are the man
<KilllerKlown> thanks dude
<KilllerKlown> thanks all of u
<KilllerKlown> u guys rock man
<calfax> hmm ikonia...I tried to fix it that way initially....but it wouldn't work
<calfax> So I had to modify the default settings instead.
<dev2_bpocanada> hi alll
<dev2_bpocanada>  whr u  from  alll???
<PriceChild> !offtopic | dev2_bpocanada
<ubotu> dev2_bpocanada: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<skipjack> Hello, I have here an root Server with a running XEN System. the HOST has an Apache2 up and running and the XEN Machines also. Now providies the XEN Machine different content like XEN1=OpenXchange and XEN2=Typo3. But all connections to my DOMAIN.COM will answered from the HOST APACHE2 is it possible that HOST Apache2 answer the Connections by asking the XEN1 /XEN2 Machine?
<logyati> hi guys... im trying to customize ubuntu. i did all i had to do, but there's one thing left and i dont know how to do it. When i install ubuntu from livecd, it creates the menu.lst with the name UBUNTU. i wanna change it at installation time... what should i do? btw, im using 7.04
<broken> How do I write at a lower speed with the default gnome cd/dvd creator?
<ikonia> logyati: you need to change the a lot to make the default name differ
<logyati> ikonia, what u mean?
<logyati> "change the a lot"?
<ikonia> logyati: why do you want to change the name "ubuntu" from the menu.lst
<PriceChild> broken, it gives you that option before you burn
<broken> PriceChild, yea but I can't change it
<broken> its greyed out.
<ikonia> logyati: you'd have to change the grub package to change the name at install of the creation of the menu.lst
<logyati> ikonia, cos i made a distro customized, it cant have this name at menu.lst
<ere4si> broken: your blank disk can have a say in that as well - some only have limited write speeds
<mattycoze> hey guys i want to know whether initNG is suitable for 7.10
<kervala> hi there :)
<kervala> someone could help me with my PPA ? :)
<broken> ere4si, yes bu usually the issue is you can't burn at a high enough spee din this case I want to burn at a low speed.
<ikonia> logyati: can you explain a little more, what do you mean a customised distro ?
<ikonia> kervala: PPA ?
<logyati> ikonia, even using the live cd, should i work with grub package? i thought there was a place where i could find this entry and change to another name, inside livecd. then, everytime i install it comes with the name i choosed
<mattycoze> !initNG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mattycoze> lol... kk
<ikonia> logyati: no, as it is generated dynamiclly
<calfax> sure...what's a PPA?
<meshugga> heyho
<ichigo`ubuntu> bonjour
<kervala> my PPA is located at : https://edge.launchpad.net/~kervala/+archive my problem is .deb doesn't have any .mo files, it put them into wxmtpchat_0.12-1_lpia_translations.tar.gz :(
<logyati> ikonia, i work for the government. we decided to make our distro, called LIVRE.RJ. Im using ubuntu and reconstructor to do it.
<meshugga> i want to uninstall the binary nvidia drivers from gutsy and return to the config i had before
<meshugga> how can i do that painlessly?
<ere4si> broken: I have two types of disks atm and one will burn at 8x and the other at 1x - maybe the drive as well ?
<ikonia> logyati: does that fall in line with the ubuntu license ?
<kervala> PPA = (Ubuntu) Personal Package Archives
<meshugga> i'm on a T61, and the binary nvidia drivers don't work with the brightness keys
<ikonia> meshugga: how did you install the drivers, from the package file at nvidia.com ?
<ichigo`ubuntu> Vaut mieux installer Ubuntu sur un disque dur IDE ou un SATA?
<logyati> ikonia, yes, dont worry
<meshugga> ikonia: no, from the icon which said i can install a restricted version
<meshugga> aptitude i guess
<ikonia> meshugga: ahhh ok, you should be able to disable them in the restricted manager
<meshugga> great
<meshugga> thanks
<whabo> WOW ubuntu is soon to be my primary OS. and will be installed on all of my computers... side by side with PclinuxOS ..... VIVA LINUX
<ikonia> !offtopic >whabo
<whabo> thanx for making this possible
<vds> hi all
<whabo> ikonia: sry i just had to say it
<logyati> ikonia, im trying to do it... grub install detects the kernel name and version i think... then it puts UBUNTU at menu.lst
<ikonia> whabo: no you didn't
<ikonia> logyati: yes, thats right,
<vds> I'm playing with kvm/qemu installed on my ubuntu gutsy, I've been able to create a vm and make it run, the vm can access internet and can ping the physical machine, but I'm not able to reach the physical machine from the vm
<vds> any suggestion ?
<logyati> ikonia, but there  is no UBUNTU in uname -a
<ikonia> logyati: does it work it out from uname -a ?
<ikonia> logyati: I didn't think it did
<WinterWeaver> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ikonia> vds: should your vm be able to access the host ?
<logyati> ikonia, hmmm... well i dont know what to do :(
<IdleOne> ikonia: doesnt it use the lsb modules
<ikonia> logyati: open up the grub package and see what it does
<ikonia> IdleOne: possibly yes,
<vds> ikonia: that's what I would like
<logyati> ikonia ok :)
<IdleOne> Ibelieve so
<ikonia> IdleOne: that would be a good way of doing it
<ikonia> logyati: did you see IdleOne's suggestion
<ikonia> vds: how are you trying to access the host?
<VSpike> How do I add a manually installed application to the menu in Gnome, so that it's available for all users?
<logyati> no lemme read
<mattycoze> does anyone know anything about initNG?
<ikonia> mattycoze: what do you want to know ?
<vds> ikonia: actually I don't know from where to start...
<ikonia> mattycoze: ubuntu uses upstart
<logyati> ikonia, where is it?
<ikonia> vds: if you don't know where to start how do you know you can't access it
<mattycoze> hey ikonia, yeah i wanted to know whether it would do as good a job as upstart?
<mattycoze> if not better...
<ikonia> logyati: read IdleOne's comments
<IdleOne> logyati: check out the lsb modules
<ikonia> mattycoze: upstart is a fork of initng as I recall
<vds> ikonia: because they are on two different network
<ikonia> vds: so how are you trying to access it then
<mattycoze> ikonia ahh okay - that's kool, i was just trying to find alternatives to improving boot times
<CruX> hi all is there any repository for latest nvidia drivers ?
<ikonia> mattycoze: you'll not see any different, try disabling service, blacklisting modules you don't need etc etc.
<xserver>  Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-conf ig search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to  the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<xserver> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adj usting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonst andard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<mattycoze> kk then i'll look that up
<xserver> anyone knows what this means ?
<ikonia> xserver it means either your dependencies are not met or your pkg config path is not set
<vds> ikonia: the host is 192.168.1.110 the vm is 10.0.2.15 but can access the host using 10.0.2.2 I don't know how to access the vm I'm trying using 10.0.2.15 but of course it doesn't work...
<ikonia> xserver: what are you trying to build ?
<pihus> Hi! I hate that linux brings up a mounted cdrom, ipod, disk etc icon on your desktop. Is there a way to disable this?
<ikonia> vds: you need a route
<wols> vds: why wouldn't it work
<xserver> ikonia : i do have gtk-2.0 installed ... seems just the path in pkg config is missing
<wols> vds: your host has a (new) interface for the virtual NIC for the VM that has a 10.0.0.0/8 IP
<xserver> ikonia : trying to compile and install xhydra for pen testing
<Pici> xserver: you'll need the -dev packages for those packages if its complaining about unmet deps
<vds> wols: should I see the new interface somewhere ?
<vds> ikonia: how do I create it ?
<ikonia> vds: route add
<ere4si> pihus: there is probably a setting in gconf editor    brb
<vincenz> Hello, I am having some issues.  See I had the fglrx custom driver installed, but Direct Rendering said 'no' and there was some issue with DRI. I tried to follow various tutorials on the ubuntu support pages, but now my driver is MESA, and no matter what I do, it remains MESA.  Could anyone help please?
<ubstud> how can I check if my video drivers are running fine?
<ikonia> ubstud: how does your screen look ?
<Roman> hello! Where is official documetation for repository Ubuntu
<ubstud> ikonia, looks fine
<vds> ikonia: yes, but what interface should I use ?
<ikonia> ubstud: they are working
<ikonia> vds: the command line
<wols> vds: ifconfig -a
<wols> Roman: what kind of docs?
<vds> ikonia: sorry I mean network interface
<ikonia> vds: which ever one you want to route from, to
<normie> hello
<wols> vincenz: dpkg -l |grep mesa
<vds> wols: I can see just eth0 eth1 and lo no new interface
<ubstud> everytime I try to run "wine app.exe" my computer jams up...there are several .wine folders each with random #s and letters in my home folder and everytime I try to use wine it creates one and jams up my computer
<Mr-LonelY> hello..
<normie> has anyone succesfully gotten their broadcom1390 wireless card working?
<Mr-LonelY> i got problem with my ubuntu
<vincenz> wols: several listings
<xserver> ikonia : the error is due to non standard prefix ... Its asking for gtk+-2.0 whereas i have gtk-2.0
<whabo> why is ubuntu too slow on my laptop? celeron 2.4 ... 1GIG RAM .... 128 intergrated video card ATI.. it takes it 3 minutes to load... however PClinuxOS takes it 25 seconds??? is there anything i did wrong? even when i do login it seems choppy and slow and 3D effect "sometimes work" depending on its mood. ??? anyone? any suggestions? thx
<Mr-LonelY> no connection..but when using mac os can surf internet
<Mr-LonelY> i dont know what to do
<ubstud> how can I check if my 3d accelerator is working fine?
<Mr-LonelY> any one..help me pls
<vincenz> wols: http://rafb.net/p/CTrfu432.html
<Mr-LonelY> i also flush my iptables..
<vds> ikonia: sorry I don't get it :(
<Mr-LonelY> still same
<xserver> Lonely : Post your ifconfig and routes
<elkbuntu> Mr-LonelY, try keeping all your question together on one line so that it's easy for people to see all the information without looking through the scrollback
<Roman> where can I read about description кузщ
<wols> vincenz: uninstall the first 3
<Mr-LonelY> elkbuntu: okies
<ere4si> pihus: apologies - user switcher has gone to crap here - I can't find that option for you....
<xserver> Mr-Lonely : would you mind posting your ifconfig and routes ?
<Roman> where can I read about description repository
<whabo> why is ubuntu too slow on my laptop? celeron 2.4 ... 1GIG RAM .... 128 intergrated video card ATI.. it takes it 3 minutes to load... however PClinuxOS takes it 25 seconds??? is there anything i did wrong? even when i do login it seems choppy and slow and 3D effect "sometimes work" depending on its mood. ??? anyone? any suggestions? thx
<pihus> ere4si, mybe you could give any more hinds so that I could find it myself
<pihus> don't have very many experiences with gconf
<normie> has anyone succesfully gotten their broadcom1390 wireless card working?
<ubstud> How can I see if my 3d accel is working?
<t-om> whabo: probably a feature of generic kernel, probing hardware that isn´t there in your laptop
<vincenz> wols: I can not install the glx one
<vincenz> wols: he following packages have unmet dependencies:  xserver-xorg: Depends: xbase-clients but it is not going to be installed
<wols> vincenz:  I didn't say you should install anything
<vincenz> s/install/uninstall
<wols> UNinstall
<vincenz> Yes, typo
<wols> vincenz: full output of the command. not just excerpts
<ubstud> ?
<vincenz> wols: http://rafb.net/p/fyelUK10.html
<ere4si> pihus: the user I'm on won't let me find the commands -   sudo gconf editor    in terminal I think
<pihus> ere4si, I do know how to bring up gconf editor, but i was unable to find anything useful there :/ But ok then, I'll go google it again :)
<wols> vincenz: you fscked up your package management before hand
 * vincenz winces
<wols> vincenz: apt-get installed xserver-xorg xbase-cients
<wols> vincenz: apt-get installed xserver-xorg xbase-clients
<ere4si> pihus: in apps - nautilus
<vincenz> wols: you mean install --reinstall?
<ubstud> Does anyone know how to check if my 3d accel is working?
<wols> simply install
<wols> ubstud: glxinfo
<ubstud> pastebin it?
<ubstud> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pihus> ere4si, do I have to logout after I change these settings?
<pihus> Think I found it :)
<fairyeneried> hello guys
<ere4si> pihus: shouldn't
<ubstud> wols, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46819/
<vincenz> wols: http://rafb.net/p/Ig8x4j36.html
<wols> ubstud: what card?
<mikebeecham> : RatThing afternoon fella!
<fairyeneried> my friend has a scary question... he asked me to look in the network about downgrading packages of Gutsy, installing versions of Feisty... but he wants to do it with SCIM
<ubstud> wols, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<wols> ubstud: the problem is the segfault at the end. but your card is quite shitty anyways. so I'd say: no. doesn't work
<user11_011> has anyone installed xulrunner-xpcom
<vincenz> wols: one reason this could be due to is that my Hd has some faults recently, and it purged some files.  Would it be possible to refresh my entire package-system?
<wols> ubstud: and I doubt you can do compiz with that card anyways
<user11_011> !xulrunner-xpcom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xulrunner-xpcom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubstud> compiz?
<user11_011> !xulrunner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xulrunner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> vincenz: what kind of faults?
<ubstud> wols, but all cards support 3d acceleration don't they?
<vincenz> wols: it could not read a certain part of my hd
<pihus> ere4si, thanx a lot! :) It helped
<wols> user11_011: /msg ubotu  don't use the channel
<wers> what's the best app to sync music with iPods?
<ere4si> pihus: yah!
<wols> ubstud: no
<whabo> t-om: is there anything i can do to fix it???? or just switch to PclinuxOs?
<wers> I have the latest iPod nano
<wols> vincenz: buy a new harddisk
<ubstud> wols, and this one doesn't?
<wers> latest gen, I mean
<wols> your hdd is dying
<ubstud> wols, but I've ran 3d games on here
<fairyeneried> can i install SCIM from Feisty over Gutsy and hope all will work well?
<vincenz> wols: for now not an option, it's a laptop, I will buy a new laptop in a few months
<vmlinz> fairyeneried: Maybe synaptic should help
<wols> ubstud: s3 cards are very poorly supported under linux. 2D might be fine but I dunno if 3D works
<user11_011> how to installed xulrunner-xpcom
<user11_011> install*
<wols> user11_011: search for xulrunner un the repos
<vmlinz> fairyeneried: And you should first know about the selection of ubuntu repo and their sections
<ubstud> wols, is there a way to check if mine is working fine or not? Cause I've run 3d games on here before
<wols> ubstud: under linux?
<user11_011> wols: i installed xulrunner but want xulrunner-xpcom
<wols> and right now it isn't wokring fine since glxinfo segfaults
<ubstud> yeah...before I installed the new version of ubuntu
<wols> ubstud: then you are SOL
<ubstud> SOL?
<wers> what's the best app to sync with an iPod?
<thrope> hi - Im trying to run matlab 2007b on ubuntu 7.10 (amd64) - works fine with no effects but with compiz the screen is just blank. none of the fixes I found on line (AWT_TOOLKIT) worked for me. Does anyone have any ideas?
<mack_sim> yes, thrope
<mack_sim> try telling us what vid card you have
<thrope> mack_sim: nvidia
<mack_sim> which one
<ubstud> wols, what do you mean by "SOL"?
<mack_sim> ?
<thrope> mack_sim: not sure
<JesperHuijgens> Hi can someone help me with my ubuntu, my sound suddenly stopped when I started wormux, I am new to ubuntu and i dont know how to solve this? Can someone help me
<vmlinz> fairyeneried: After you know about all of these , you simply change the gusty repo to the distro you like in the repository seting
<mack_sim> thrope: you have little chance at a fix until you find out
<thrope> mack_sim: lspci says nvidia N44 (Gforce 6200 turbocache)
<mack_sim> lspci -vv should tell you
<fairyeneried> vmlinz, i know a few and my friends knows more about synaptic and packages, but he is tired of the bad behavior of gutsy SCIM and want to downgrade it :S
<ubstud> ?
<JesperHuijgens> Hi can someone help me with my ubuntu, my sound suddenly stopped when I started wormux, I am new to ubuntu and i dont know how to solve this? Can someone help me, thanks
<whabo> is there a way to get a SKYPE phone adapter working ???? its a D-link PH-50U ????? is it possible? i need it coz i have a number on skype.. i used it as an alternative house phone.... any help? thx
<Zaliavos> hi ppl. do you know a new game to build a city
<Zaliavos> please visit http://didmiestis.myminicity.com/
<Zaliavos> by my inhabitant
<JesperHuijgens> yes, it is lincity
<Zaliavos> :)
<Zaliavos> hmm another onw
<Zaliavos> e
<JesperHuijgens> yes
<JesperHuijgens> :)
<Zaliavos> no, not that
<JesperHuijgens> you can find it as a package, well, add/remove
<JesperHuijgens> not?
<JesperHuijgens> http://didmiestis.myminicity.com/
<JesperHuijgens> fuck
<minus007> hello
<vmlinz> fairyeneried: you first get into synaptic then search and select scim ,then right click it and you goto versions column
<whabo> is there a way to get a SKYPE phone adapter working ???? its a D-link PH-50U ????? is it possible? i need it coz i have a number on skype..
<mack_sim> thrope: ywhat version drivers are you using?
<ubstud> wols, still there?
<vmlinz> fairyeneried: maybe there are lower versions
<thrope> mack_sim: just updated today so should be the latest ones
<meshugga> btw, chaps, is there a nicer jabber im client than pidgin for ubuntu?
<fairyeneried> yes, but cause SCIM is a method for writing other language texts, i wonder if we don't damage the system installing an old version
<meshugga> like adium on macosx
<Galdar\Linux> I like Mercury for IM :)
<ubstud> could someone help me get the correct drivers for my video card?
<meshugga> something perhaps which behaves like a sidebar
<mack_sim> thrope: which ones? the nvidia ones (restricted) or the ones from xorg?
<MenZa> meshugga, I recommend Gajim.
<meshugga> like icq on windows
<fairyeneried> here we use gajim :P
<thrope> mack_sim: nvidia restricted
<vmlinz> fairyeneried: then you follow the information synaptic give you , you should fix this
<meshugga> i'll try both, thanks
<whabo> is there a way to get a SKYPE phone adapter working ???? its a D-link PH-50U ????? is it possible? i need it coz i have a number on skype..
<mack_sim> does acceleration work, otherwise?
<thrope> mack_sim: i think 9639
<fairyeneried> if, not, we must solve it through apt-get or pptitute, i guess
<freakout> mahlzeit
<thrope> mack_sim: yep, looks really nice - just matlab screen is blank (and actually I just found synaptic is also just black window with effects on)
<mack_sim> glxinfo
<mack_sim> aha
<fairyeneried> is there an irc client for the shell?
<ubstud> ?
<mack_sim> ok
<LjL-Temp> !info irssi > fairyeneried
<mack_sim> you need compatibility mode for compiz
<whabo> does anyone here know if i can get a skype phone adapter working with linux or not??? plz help ?? anyone have tried anything like this?
<ubstud> can someone help me getting the correct video drivers?
<pihus> How to change your default file browser?
<thrope> mack_sim: ok thanks - Im looking it up, how do I enable it?
<meshugga> Galdar\Linux: how is the package called for mercury?
<mack_sim> thrope: also, there may or may not be a bug whereby your bios steals shared memory from the agp card
<LjL> ubstud: in KDE, you change the file association for inode/directory entries. maybe it's similar in GNOME
<LjL> !default > ubstud    (ubstud, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fairyeneried> thanks LjL-Temp ;)
<mack_sim> thrope: the old-style beryl config app had it somewhere in the first screen\
<ubstud> LjL, I think you got the wrong person
<LjL> ubstud: oh, sorry
<mack_sim> it's for compatibility with stuff like firefox, openoffice and so on (stuff that doesn't really rely on window managers)
<LjL> pihus, see above
<ubstud> np
<thrope> mack_sim: hmmm, im just using the standard appearance panel for now and it doesn't seem to have many options. Is there a file to change it in? otherwise I guess I'll just leave the effects off for now
<ubstud> could any of you guys help me get the correct video card drivers?
<mack_sim> thrope: wrt the bug, try specifying the amount of system memory you have allocated for the card in your xorg.conf
<mack_sim> thrope: yes, there is a file
<mack_sim> also docs on the compiz website
<thrope> ok ill have more of a look
<IdleOne> !ati | ubstud
<ubotu> ubstud: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mack_sim> my relevant xorg.conf line reads like this:
<pihus> Well I want to use Thunar instead of Nautilus
<ubstud> IdleOne, I have neither..I have an onboard card
<thrope> i think ill prob leave the effects off though - i thought it was nice since it was easy to set up - but im not going to spend a lot of time it
<mack_sim>         VideoRam        65536
<mack_sim> but yours may be higher
<stib> Hi all. I'm trying to back up my root partition to an image on another drive. I'm just wondering - if I do dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/my/image/file.img  - will all the mounted filesystems get included?
<mack_sim> stib: no
<thrope> how do i found the amount to put there?
<a1r3yu> What's that other audio player, amorak?
<mack_sim> thrope: it should be set in your BIOS
<mack_sim> under the title of AGP aperture or something like that
<stib> mack_sim: thanks. So I don't have to worry about it recursively copying itself forever :)
<thrope> mack_sim: ok thanks for your help
<mack_sim> np
<pete83> help!
<user11_011>  i installed xulrunner but want xulrunner-xpcom
<pete83> I cant think of the word for the money that can be attached to a big
<pete83> what is the word??
<movi> what is the name of the gnome application that takes screenshots ?
<whabo> <whabo> you ive been looking for a solution for a looong time now
<whabo> <whabo> is there a way to get a skype phone adapter to work?
<whabo> <whabo> i have a skypein number that i use
<whabo> <whabo> and a dlink PH-50U phone adapter :S
<whabo> <whabo> did anyone try anything like this?
<dgjones> !paste | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubstud> I ran this command:  glxinfo | grep render  and got: direct rendering: Yes
<ubstud> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI UniChrome (K8M800) 20060710 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2
<ubstud> does that mean 3d accel works?
<movi> ubstud, yes
<ubstud> then could someone tell my why my computer freezes whenever I try to run wine?
<gijs> nick snk00sj
<krim> I have two harddrives, one is at /media/sdb1 and everything I delete from it ends up in /media/sdb1/.Trash is there any way to make it go to the regular trash can where everything else I throw ends up so I don't have to choose to show hidden folders and delete the files again from /media/sdb1/.Trash to delete them for real?
<ubstud> it says creating wine configuration directory and just freezes
<broken> Can anyone tell me, or give me ideas as to why a ubuntu CD would reboot the system when I want to install it?
<JesperHuijgens> Hi, my sound has suddenly stopped, i started wormux(game), and it stopped, now i dont know how to solve this
<JesperHuijgens> can someone help me
<keju768> jesus have many people
<pete83> ah nevermind, it's "bounty"
<keju768> have brasilians?
<PriceChild> !br | keju768
<ubotu> keju768: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hadiaziam> hi..i got problem with my g++. It says The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hadiaziam>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<hadiaziam>                             libc-dev
<hadiaziam>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<hadiaziam> E: Broken packages
<hadiaziam> ..what it's mean?
<JesperHuijgens> Hi, my sound has suddenly stopped, i started wormux(game), and it stopped, now i dont know how to solve this
<LjL> !paste > hadiaziam    (hadiaziam, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> hadiaziam, i suspect your sources.list might have some mismatching stuff, please pastebin it
<smooker4> hi all
<smooker4> i have problems with Kdevelop, starting project Hello World have error
<smooker4> cd '/home/smooker4/Desktop/aaaaa/hiw' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" make -f Makefile.cvs && mkdir '/home/smooker4/Desktop/aaaaa/hiw/debug' && cd '/home/smooker4/Desktop/aaaaa/hiw/debug' && CXXFLAGS="-O0 -g3" "/home/smooker4/Desktop/aaaaa/hiw/configure" --enable-debug=full && cd '/home/smooker4/Desktop/aaaaa/hiw/debug' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" make -k
<smooker4> aclocal
<smooker4> make: aclocal: Command not found
<smooker4> make: *** [all] Error 127
<smooker4> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<Mortice> !paste | smooker
<ubotu> smooker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> !paste > smooker4    (smooker4, see the private message from Ubotu)
<smooker4> ok
<Python1320> I'm trying to do a network installation. Im using ubuntu netboot image and using this pc as the cd-container. The problem is taht the installer wants some things i don't have in this pc. How to switch the apt-repository during install or create alternative lookup method? Or something that works :|
<LjL> smooker4: try « sudo apt-get install build-essential » for a start, perhaps also « sudo apt-get install autoconf »
<Python1320> I don't want to download the whole ubuntu again thru net
<Python1320> The installer wants this (000047) 4.12.2007 16:15:25 - anonymous (88.195.38.155)> RETR /ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/firewire-core-modules-2.6.22-14-generic-di_2.6.22-14.46_i386.udeb
<Python1320> (000047) 4.12.2007 16:15:25 - anonymous (88.195.38.155)> 550 File not found
<Python1320> and fails
<dr4g> Anyone know how to do FTP with Kate or Bluefish ?
<LjL> !paste > Python1320    (Python1320, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Mortice> dr4g: why not do it through your file manager? put the ftp address in the location bar
<Python1320> LadyNikon, sorry. Imo that wasn't so large
<fairyeneried> i'll take note of the shell irc client, see you guys, thanks, bye ;)
<Python1320> * LjL
<LjL> dr4g: what do you mean "do FTP"? if you just want to upload the file in Kate to an FTP server, you can just save it to one
<Mortice> dr4g: actually, another way would be to add a natwork location in the file save/load dialog
<smooker4> same error aftger appear again after that u told me
<LjL> Python1320, the topic doesn't say they have to be large. anyway, see if you have an /etc/apt/sources.list in the temporary root
<kjp2> I'm having an incredibly frustrating time trying to compile the quickcam driver on 2.4.24-rc3. for some reason the make output just tells me the kernel config is bad, but it's the config i used to compile the kernel that is running. Any ideas?
<Python1320> LjL, ok
<LjL> smooker4: try installing « automake » as well, if it's not already installed
<dr4g> Mortice, LjL I have an FTP server and i'd like to open/save to/from an FTP server
<LjL> dr4g, from Kate, like from any KDE program, just putting the URL in the save/load dialog is sufficient
<DG19075> dr4g: you can do ftp: username:password@ftpsite.com in Firefox
<Mortice> dr4g: if you're using a gnome-based app, like bluefish (iirc), add a network place in the load dialog by right-clicking the left-hand side
<dr4g> Mortice, i will give that a try, just a second.
<Mortice> dr4g: then you can click that newly-added network place and save and load from it
<smooker4> after installing auto make the error is different now
<JesperHuijgens> Does anyone know how to get my sound working
<Mortice> dr4g: it works something like that anyway.
<JesperHuijgens> it stopped after i started a game
<smooker4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46822/
<kjp2> I'm having an incredibly frustrating time trying to compile the quickcam driver on 2.4.24-rc3. for some reason the make output just tells me the kernel config is bad, but it's the config i used to compile the kernel that is running. Any ideas?
<JesperHuijgens> is there realy no one who can help me with my broken sound
<smooker4> cant compile the HelloWorld Example
<kjp2> JesperHuijgens: i can try
<smooker4> almost the same error again
<broken> Piece of crap ubuntu.
<user11_011> repost:  i installed xulrunner but want xulrunner-xpcom
<LjL> smooker4: that one is beyond my knowledge
<smooker4> :(
<JesperHuijgens> well, thanks kjp2, i am using ubuntu 7.10 gutsy for a week, and after i installed and opened wormux ( a game) i got an error, he could not load a soundpackage, or something like that, now i dont have sounds aytmore
<JesperHuijgens> it was working before
<dr4g> Mortice, thanks alot, it worked perfectly :)
<JesperHuijgens> hmm, kjp2 is gone, is there anyone else who wants to help me with my sound
<JesperHuijgens> after i started wormux my sound stopped
<JesperHuijgens> does anyone knows how to fix sounds
<JesperHuijgens> ?
<thor> JesperHuijgens just curious...did you shut down and start up again to see if the sound drivers loaded correctly?
<JesperHuijgens> well, i rebooted several times, didnt get an error or something like that
<hadiaziam> hi..this is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/ma43bafa
<hadiaziam> about the source list that i talk about
<thor> JesperHuijgens did you check to make sure it is turned up...some games take over the volume and such
<JesperHuijgens> turned up?
<laurent_> how add directory in LD_LIBRARY_PATH with xpi package
<z9999> We just finished partitioning and installing 7.04 along with the previous 6.06 ubuntu. This time we created a separate /home partition and our initial plans were to make this /home partition accessable by both 6.06 or 7.04, although we have not as of yet. In the process a new question has come to mind. Where is the boot loader located? If we were to remove one of the two OS installs would...
<z9999> ...the boot loader also be deleted? Does the loader reside in /boot? and if so is it desirable to create a separate /boot partition when making a dual boot system?
<thor> JesperHuijgens  in xfce if I right click on the volume applet I get a control panel with all the volume, mike, output settings
<kjp2> I'm having an incredibly frustrating time trying to compile the quickcam driver on 2.4.24-rc3. for some reason the make output just tells me the kernel config is bad, but it's the config i used to compile the kernel that is running. Any ideas?
<JesperHuijgens> yes
<thor> JesperHuijgens  oops....left click
<JesperHuijgens> they are al turned up
<JesperHuijgens> at my controlpanel everything is turned on
<hadiaziam> any one knows what wrong with my source list?
<ubstud> I have installed wine from synaptic, But when I try to run for the first time, my computer freezes while the terminal says configuring directory .wine
<jrib> hadiaziam: what makes you say something is wrong?
<JesperHuijgens> master, headphone, PCM, line-in, CD, microphone, pc speakers
<mack_sim> kjp2: you may have forgotten to enable some critical bit - such as ohci_hcd support
<elkbuntu> hadiaziam, not without seeing it
<JesperHuijgens> thor, any other suggestions
<mack_sim> that wouldn't cripple your kernel, but would prevent some usb drivers from building
<kjp2> mack_sim: no, that's all there. can I paste the output somewhere?
<mack_sim> pastebin
<elkbuntu> !paste | hadiaziam, please paste the /etc/apt/sources.list to here
<ubotu> hadiaziam, please paste the /etc/apt/sources.list to here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thor> JesperHuijgens sorry no....never tried the game you mentioned
<ubstud> anyone?
<JesperHuijgens> well, not the game, NOT ONE sound is working
<JesperHuijgens> not only in the game
<ikonia> JesperHuijgens: no need for caps
<JesperHuijgens> sorry
<hadiaziam> elkbuntu: got this error when using build-essential http://pastebin.com/m5b614d9f
<JesperHuijgens> but its pretty frustrating
<mack_sim> JesperHuijgens: try starting it with 'aoss $game' next time
<jrib> hadiaziam has his sources at http://pastebin.com/ma43bafa.  Try not to separate what you say by pressing enter hadiaziam
<thor> JesperHuijgens thought you said you lost the sound after trying to play a game
<JesperHuijgens> huh, but solves that my sound?
<ikonia> hadiaziam: are you using gutsy repo's on fesity box ?
<kjp2> mack_sim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46824/
<geirha_> ubstud: does "winecfg" work?
<hadiaziam> ikonia: nope
<JesperHuijgens> yes, i started the game, and now i dont have any sounds
<mguezuraga> Is there a ftp client that doesn't retrieve all the files in a directory before delete them? mc, gftp, krusader..all of these does that
<hadiaziam> ikonia: using synaptic package manager
<thor> JesperHuijgens  and you don't think the game had anything to do with it?
<JesperHuijgens> no music, no movies etc.
<ubstud> geirha_, yes, it freezes
<jrib> hadiaziam: pastebin 'apt-cache policy  libc6-dev g++'
<ikonia> jrib: I'm reasonable sure gcc 4.1.1 isn't borked
<ikonia> as a package
<hadiaziam> jrib: ok..hold on
<Rautamiekka> Hello ppl, does anybody have any working experience in trying to run HLSW on UGutsy32 ?
<JesperHuijgens> well, the only thing i know is that i got an sound error when is started the game
<kjp2> mack_sim: any ideas?
<dravine> Howdy folks
<JesperHuijgens> i dont know the game has done that
<jrib> hadiaziam: and build-essential too
<ifrit> salve
<dravine> after upgrading to gutsy, USB thumb drives mount as owned by root:root
<geirha_> ubstud: odd, has it created .wine/ with files in it?
<dravine> and aren't writable by normal users
<dravine> where do I change this?
<jrib> z9999: you don't need a separate one.  The /boot on the last ubuntu you installed is probably getting used
<JesperHuijgens> is there a way to restart or reconfigure a soundcard?
<JesperHuijgens> can i reïnstall drivers?
<hadiaziam> jrib: apt-cache policy  libc6-dev g++ > http://pastebin.com/m5808d0d1
<mack_sim> kjp2: do as it says in the error message :(
<JesperHuijgens> something like that
<ubstud> geirha_, everytime I run "wine app.exe" it says configuring .wine directory and what it does is that it makes a .wine-lkdiu (.wine with random letters) folder in my home folder
<mack_sim> it seems the build script craps out if the kernel is hand-rolled
<mack_sim> JesperHuijgens: no need to
<kjp2> mack_sim: confused. I ran make oldconfig and make prepare
<LjL> ubstud: just a guess, perhaps there is already a .wine directory but for some reason (such as running wine with sudo) the permissions are wrong and it's not accessible from your user?
<mack_sim> and?
<mack_sim> no dice?
<hadiaziam> jrib: from build-essential > http://pastebin.com/m6cb3b4b3
<JesperHuijgens> why not?
<mack_sim> JesperHuijgens: ecause you can just reload the relevant kernel modules and the sound daemon
<jrib> hadiaziam: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy build-essential libc6-dev g++
<geirha_> ubstud: ok, it probably renames it to .wine when it finishes, which it apparently never does. Sounds like a bug with the wine package
<kjp2> mack_sim:  yeah no dice
<JesperHuijgens> mack_sim: can you tell me how?
<ubstud> yeah it has folders
<ubstud> I mean
<mack_sim> kjp2: try re-installing the kernel
<mack_sim> ah
<mack_sim> btw
<PriitM> Hi!. Where could  I add the command that would mount cd image automaticlly on startup?
<mack_sim> you do have the headers, right?
<JesperHuijgens> me?
<LjL> PriitM: /etc/fstab
<LjL> !fstab > PriitM    (PriitM, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kjp2> mack_sim: I have the full kernel source in /usr/src/linux
<PriitM> LjL, thank you
<ubstud> I mean it has folders inside .wine but no files
<stib> OK, so now I'm dd-ing my root partition to an image file, but the image is now 22gb, when my linux install only takes up about 7 gb. Is it copying free space as well?
<pteague_work> i'm guessing i'm needing either nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new, not both...
<kjp2> stib: yes
<LjL> stib: yes.
<jrib> stib: yes, try partimage instead
<LjL> gzip it, or use a dedicated backup program
<hadiaziam> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m5ba0d1f2
<ubstud> geirha_, I've tried deleting all those folders
<ubstud> and it still makes a new one everytime I run it
<stib> oh, I guess it would since it's bit for bit. Partimage you say.. ta muchly
<mack_sim> JesperHuijgens: yes, modules with modprobe
<mack_sim> the sound daemon is probably in init
<jrib> hadiaziam: use a different mirro
<jrib> r
<mack_sim> /etc/init.d/esd restart or something like that
<hadiaziam> jrib: let me try 1st
<ubstud> brb
<mack_sim> '/etc/init.d/esd restart' or something like that
<mack_sim> of course, rebooting is simpler
<MenZa> but highly unnecessary :>
<geirha_> ubstud: I'd check launchpad.net and see if there's any bug report like that allready. And I'd also try getting the latest version from winehq
<LjL> "rebooting is simpler"...
<Karotte> hi
<kjp2> anyone know if autoconf.h is deprecated in 2.4.24 ?
<Karotte> is there a place where I can see if new versions of a program /package gonna be released soon?
<Karotte> Something like incoming for debian?
<ikonia> jklock: as in the kernel
<Karotte> Because I want to know if I have to install the new flashplugin manually or if there will be a new flashplugin-nonfree soon
<LjL> Karotte, keep an rss feed on gutsy-proposed. however, that won't give you advance warning for backports, i think (unless they have their own proposed repository)
<Pici> Karotte: You can also search in hardy (the release after Gutsy) packages on packages.ubuntu.com, but since we're still early in the release process, its possible that it wont be updated yet.
<Karotte> okay, I just want to know when the new adobe flash will be released :) I'll look into the proposed updates and if it isn't there I'll install it manually
<ikonia> Karotte: adobe have nothing publicly pending, so it will be a while
<Karotte> ikonia: hm? adobe just released the new flash plugin and the flashplugin-nonfree is no longer working because of that (md5 sums have changed)
<JesperHuijgens> can someone tell me how modprobe works
<JesperHuijgens> ?
<thor> JesperHuijgens  did you check the man page?
<tich> does the deskbar applet usually have a search box in the panel?
<softwork> Karotte, new flash plugin?
<ubstud> nothing
<softwork> x64?
<ubstud> still jams up
<Karotte> softwork: yes
<JesperHuijgens> sorry, much poeple are talking about the man page, but what is that
<softwork> :D
<Karotte> softwork: http://www.adobe.com/aboutadobe/pressroom/pressreleases/200712/120407adobemoviestar.html
<Karotte> "Adobe Systems Incorporated (Nasdaq:ADBE) today announced the immediate availability of Adobe® Flash® Player 9 Update 3 software, previously code named Moviestar."
<atlef> !man | JesperHuijgens
<ubotu> JesperHuijgens: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thor> JesperHuijgens  any command that you enter in a terminal should have a man page...type 'man modprobe' in a terminal
<ubstud> any wine guys here?
<JesperHuijgens> thanks
<Pici> ubstud: more wine guys in #winehq
<vestige> #join kubuntu
<ubstud> Pici, yeah no one able to help though
<softwork> Karotte, where?
<softwork> where is the download?
<tich> does anyone use the deskbar applet?
<Karotte> softwork: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<softwork> Karotte, is x64?
<Karotte> I don't think so?
<softwork> ok
<mmm> mm
<Chile> hola alguien que parle espaniol
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<JesperHuijgens> I have read the man page, but I dont know the modulename
<Chile> gracie
<JesperHuijgens> where can i find the modulename for my soundcard, or driver
<Pici> !flash64 | softwork
<ubotu> softwork: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<brubelsab1> Is there a solution for creating a tar archive which has the same name like the directory which should be tar'ed but a ".tar" suffix without specifying the whole name again (DRY!)
<LjL> Chile: "hable", y "español", y "gracias"
<dead1ock> hey
<thor> a little knowledge is a dangerous thing
<brubelsab1> thor: why?
<Rautamiekka> Thor: Knowledge is power !
<Rautamiekka> :D
<thor> not everyone speaks Castillian spanish <smile>
<genii> inadequate knowledge you mean
<kjp2> grr. this is so frustrating. the damn makefile is bad.
<LjL> thor: come on though, that's a mixture of whatever spanish you're thinking about, and either italian or portuguese. and "spanish" usually means castillan spanish to english speakers.
<thor> LjL no...to most americans it means texmex which is definitely not castillian...nor is it chilean
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> thor: i'm pretty sure it's no^K
<Spirotot> Hey guys. Does anyone know why when, for example, I try to install the Java Sun plugin for Firefox, and Ubuntu asks for the installation DVD, it comes up with an error that it couldn't get all the packages (?) from the server? After that, it says something about a "Hash Sum mis match", or something.
<thor> LjL then were did ustedes go?
<ml-db> is it possible to open just the top of a file (for editing) with pico?
<thor> or hablais?
<LjL> thor, /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to keep discussing this please
<bloony> whats the best way to installing kde in ubuntu?
<JimGrey> Anyone else having javascript problems in firefox after the latest update?
<LjL> !kde > bloony    (bloony, see the private message from Ubotu)
<delta> max ways
<bloony> ljl: thx
<LjL> ml-db: the top of a file?
<JesperHuijgens> Well, than give me the knowledge to find the name of a module, the module of my soundcard or drive or what else
<JesperHuijgens> i want to restart or reinstall or...... my soundcard
<JesperHuijgens> or driver
<JesperHuijgens> or...
<genii> LjL: I imagine he has a huge file that takes forever to load but only needs to make minor edits near the beginning
<kjp2> JesperHuijgens: use lspci to identify your soundcard
<ml-db> LjL: let's say there's a 16gb file and i want to edit the first 100 lines in it.
<LjL> genii: ah right, nano is pretty slow to load. i'd suggest using a real editor :-) (and i'm a nano user myself)
<LjL> ml-db: use an editor that doesn't try to read the entire file into memory :)
<ml-db> LjL: opening a 16gb file in pico is quite painful on my computer
<Spirotot> Does anyone know why when, for example, I try to install the Java Sun plugin for Firefox, and Ubuntu asks for the installation DVD, it comes up with an error that it couldn't get all the packages (?) from the server? After that, it says something about a "Hash Sum mis match", or something.
<broken> vi ftw
<ml-db> LjL: can you point me in any direction?
<genii> Spirotot: Because the network was not attached when you installed
<ml-db> LjL: ..to such an editor
<atlef> Spirotot: you need to untick dvd in "Software Sources"
<Spirotot> Awesome, thanks atlef.
<Spirotot> And genii.
<rojo^> ml-db: you could head -n 16 filename, then sed your changes
<LjL> ml-db, i'm pretty confident both vi and emacs are advanced enough to do that. however, i'm mostly a nano user myself, and i just wait for nano to load up usually :) and i don't edit 16Gb files
<JesperHuijgens> is this a soundcard :S
<JesperHuijgens> 00:01.4 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS PCI Audio Accelerator (rev 02)
<LjL> i'd think so
<genii> Yes thats a soundcard
<JesperHuijgens> hmm
<JesperHuijgens> k
<rojo^> ml-db: if you are comfortable with regular expressions, that is.
<kjp2> JesperHuijgens:  yes.
<JesperHuijgens> how can i restart it or reinstall it, or better, get it working :P
<JesperHuijgens> it was working
<jrib> ml-db: you can't accomplish the edit using something like sed?
<jamey-uk> I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 Server; cron does not seem to be running. When I 'apt-get install cron' I get back the message 'cron set to manual installed'. Can anyone help me?
<ml-db> im not very good with regular expressions
<kjp2> JesperHuijgens: unload the kernel module and reload it
<JesperHuijgens> kjp2: yes, but how
<ml-db> rojo^: unfortunately not :/
<JesperHuijgens> kjp2, by modprobe?
<kjp2> JesperHuijgens: rmmod modulename
<sercik> Hi!
<genii> jamey-uk: Did you download a cron deb package and install it that way previously?
<kjp2> JesperHuijgens: the key is you need to know which kernel module to unload
<JesperHuijgens> kjp2, and the modulename is the name i just gave
<JesperHuijgens> 00:01.4 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS PCI Audio Accelerator (rev 02)
<JesperHuijgens> ?
<sercik> how can i instal prefer a repository in another with apt-get?
<ml-db> LjL: its quite annoying cause it's a mysql-dump and i just need to change the database its using
<kjp2> JesperHuijgens:  run lsmod to see the installed modules
<ml-db> LjL: so its like.. to lines to edit :-)
<LjL> ml-db: then sed is definitely the best candidate
<ml-db> LjL: s/to/two
<jamey-uk> genii: No, not afaik. Just a relatively fresh install from a VPS image. What do I do now? None of the previously-working crontabs are running...
<kjp2> JesperHuijgens:  then use google, to match a kernel module name to the lspci output you have
<LjL> ml-db: tell us what you need to change and into what, we might be able to give you a sed line
<genii> JesperHuijgens: If you know how to use the pastebin website, the results of command:  lsmod|grep snd   pasted to there could be useful to examine
<dwxreaper> how come the when I issue "type" at the cli it says command not found
<dwxreaper> if i'm user x
<JesperHuijgens> genii: I dont :P
<genii> !paste | JesperHuijgens
<ubotu> JesperHuijgens: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ml-db> LjL: ok. two things. 1) CREATE DATABASE /*!32312 IF NOT EXISTS*/ `prices` /*!40100 DEFAULT CHARACTER SET utf8 */;
<jrib> dwxreaper: what shell?
<ml-db> LjL: it should be: CREATE DATABASE /*!32312 IF NOT EXISTS*/ `prices_bak` /*!40100 DEFAULT CHARACTER SET utf8 */;
<genii> jamey-uk: Perhaps then try purge/reinstall
<Karotte> okay, I attached a patch for the new flash version to the open bug for flashplugin-nonfree:
<Karotte> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<genii> jamey-uk: eg:   sudo apt-get remove --purge cron; sudo apt-get install cron
<ml-db> LjL: and 2) USE `prices`;
<ml-db> LjL: should be: USE `prices_bak`;
<ml-db> i THINK/hope thats it
<LjL> ml-db: are those the only two instances of `prices` in the file?
<ml-db> LjL: hopefully, yeah
<LjL> ml-db: sed -ibackup 's/`prices`/`prices_bak`/g' filename
<jrib> heh "hopefully" :)
<LjL> ml-db: that will make a backup of the file in filename.backup, note
<z9999> Is anyone familiar with www.psychocats.net ? We've been referred there several times for help in understanding the solution to problems, but have been unable to access it.
<z9999> Pinging it returns  [64.14.68.87] "General Failure"
<madMadam_myr> hi! :)
<Rautamiekka> Yo
<ml-db> jrib: ie, probably not :)
<jamey-uk> genii: okay that's great except it wants to remove my exim and other similar packages, will that mess up my email stuff if I reinstall those packages afterwards?
<madMadam_myr> is there anyone who knows how I can add packages to kile 2.0 on ubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<ml-db> LjL: is it possible to limit the replaces to two?
<Rautamiekka> madMadam, What is Kile ?
<LjL> so if the file is large, which it is, it will take a while ml-db, you might want to test it on a smaller file and then avoid making the backup altogether. use "head filename >test" to create a shorter version of the file that only has the first 10 lines
<madMadam_myr> I have to add utf8 package
<atlef> z9999: no problem here
<kjp2> JesperHuijgens: because honestly, we can't help you figure out it out unless we have that same card.
<madMadam_myr> e kde environment fot tex
<madMadam_myr> ^a
<LjL> ml-db, it is, let me look what's the most efficient way
<madMadam_myr> ^for
<madMadam_myr> kile is a kde integrated LaTex environment
<z9999> atlef: Is my DNS address URL the same as what you have?
<atlef> z9999: ?
<danbhfive> z9999: yes it is for me, and its working
<JesperHuijgens> kjp2: last question then, do you think a reïnstall will work?
<JesperHuijgens> kjp2: of ubuntu
<krim> I have two harddrives, one is at /media/sdb1 and everything I delete from it ends up in /media/sdb1/.Trash is there any way to make it go to the regular trash can where everything else I throw ends up so I don't have to choose to show hidden folders and delete the files again from /media/sdb1/.Trash to delete them for real? Showing another trashcan icon in the lower right corner would also be acceptable
<z9999> atlef: If you ping that location do you see the same number,  64.14.68.87  ?
<genii> jamey-uk: If you reinstall exim and whatever else it says it wants to remove, since it's not --purge them the configuration files will still be used when they reinstall
<jamey-uk> genii: sorry, a little bit confused --purge is good? Even for exim and my config files?
<kjp2> JesperHuijgens: you don't need to reinstall ubuntu, just spend 10 minutes with google
<atlef> z9999: yes
<primordial_> hey, can anybody please help with a "image_tag" syntax problem?
<primordial_> whats wrong with this line?
<primordial_> <?php echo image_tag(sfConfig::get('sf_upload_dir') . '/userphotos/'.$photo_gallery->getId().'-thumbnail'.'.png'); ?>
<kjp2> Can anyone tell me why this (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46824/) is failing ? I have built and installed this kernel...
<patrickjames> WOOOOOO 4 more days and i wont be online for 2 years!
<genii> jamey-uk: when you do apt-get remove --purge <package> it also deletes whatever configuration files exist for that package. but not for any sub packages
<jamey-uk> primordial_: shouldn't you ask that question in ##php ??
<LjL> ml-db: best i can come up with, and hoping it works, is two seds, with sed '0,/RE/s/`prices`/`prices_bak`/' file
<z9999> atlef: Thanks, I don't know why I can't access it, but found I can access googles cached record at least.
<Toolmakr> Can someone help me ?
<jamey-uk> genii: so if I do 'apt-get --purge remove cron' and it removes cron + its config files + exim and other few packages, the exim config files will remain, correct?
<madMadam_myr> is there anyone who uses kde?
<LjL> !anyone
<atlef> !ask | Toolmakr
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubotu> Toolmakr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> madMadam_myr: there's certainly more of a high percertage in #kubuntu
<madMadam_myr> ok I'll try there thanks ;)
<Toolmakr> Where can I find file sharing scripts for irc ?
<genii> jamey-uk: It will remove whatever cron-specific configuration files etc, but not any exim-specific config files
<ml-db> LjL: ok, will try right away. one sec..
<sercik> how can i automatically (with apt-get) a package from a specific repository and mantain the package upgraded from that repository
<sercik> ??
<LjL> sercik, uh, add that repository to your sources.list?
<LjL> Software Sources does that
<sercik> hi Ljl
<sercik> do you remember me?
<jamey-uk> genii: okay thank you
<genii> work, AFK 2-3 minutes
<sercik> the problem is that apg-et prefer another repo
<LjL> sercik: i think so :)
<LjL> sercik, that will be because the other repo has a more recent version of the package, i guess
<LjL> sercik, it
<sercik> bacuase some people aff strange character at the end of file and apt-get think that package are newer
<LjL> sercik, it's likely that you can achieve that with pinning, but i can't guide you there
<LjL> !pinning > sercik    (sercik, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sercik> i need help because i have red that page and i'm not able
<spideyman> whats the deal with dolphin i mount a second drive yet still cant see the files
<rojo^> ml-db: did you ever get your file modified?
<spideyman> dolphin shows a directory storage media that i cant see in konsole why?
<LjL> sercik: http://apt4rpm.sourceforge.net/faq.html#q32
<MohammadBoozary> MenZa: hi !
<MohammadBoozary> MenZa: r u a developer ?
<rojo^> ml-db: I'm by no means a master at sed, so I'm afraid to have you try the more ambitious replacement stopping at the second instance.  But, there's a safer way (from the standpoint of my limited knowledge of sed).  Issue the following commands:
<Karotte> hmm does someone know who or what the MOTU-Media user is on launchpad?
<hoarycripple> is there any problem in running ubuntu server edition on a desktop computer?  where can I learn about the differences?
<zstars> I am trying to lower the resolution and my screen and it doesn't seem to be having any effect, does anyone know what the problem could be?
<sercik> LjL: thank you
<LjL> !server > hoarycripple    (hoarycripple, see the private message from Ubotu)
<zstars> It doesn't lower it at all, and when I open the dialog again, it says the current resolution is the old one
<hoarycripple> LjL, thank you
<LjL> sercik: that seems like what you want, just change * into the package name i guess
<Ein_> hi
<Ein_> I need help to install my scanner Epson
<rojo^> n/m.  I haven't heard a response.
<MohammadBoozary> arashOio: hi :d
<spideyman> zstars try rebooting
<ml-db> rojo^: ? :)
<zstars> Done that already
<eshat> there was a dpkg option to find out which package installed file x, does anyone remeber or know ?
<LjL> eshat: -S
<MicrosoftSUX> how do i get photos off my digital camera with ubuntu?
<rojo^> ml-db: I'll do it in a sec.  I'm on the phone at the moment.
<arashOio> MohammadBoozary:  samnaleikom
<sercik> LjL: can you see this: http://pastebin.ca/805657 don't notice something strange?
<MicrosoftSUX> Hi, does anyone in hear know how to get pictures off a digital camera in ubuntu?
<spideyman> dolphin shows a directory storage media that i cant see in konsole why?
<sercik> the candidate is 2.0.6 but thereis 2.0.10
<Ein_> I wrote this command in terminal  (rpm -i iscan-2.10.0-1.c2.i386.rpm) but it's give me this message (rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<Ein_> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<Ein_> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<Ein_> )
<ikonia> Ein_: why are you trying to use rpm on a ubuntu box
<Runithad> alien?
<Ein_> cuz it's says on epson site
<Pici> sercik: That is Mint, not Ubuntu.  We can't provide support for their packages.
<ikonia> Ein_ ahh your tyring to use an epson driver
<Ein_> yes
<jernster> Ein_, rpm's are designed for redhat based boxes.  you need to use the alien software to convert the rpm to .deb file
<ikonia> jernster: I would advise against using the alien package. I would personally strip the repm and re-package myself
<Ein_> I see
<Ein_> then what I can do?
<sercik> Pici: mint is the same of ubuntu
<ikonia> sercik: no its not
<sercik> wht do you think that is different
<migm> hi.. is there an easy way to tell what AP my eth1 card is associated with when there are multiple APs and im trying to do one thing while hte gui is doing another?
<ikonia> sercik: because it is
<ikonia> migm: iwscan should list its connected name I think
<sercik> sorry but linux and also ubuntu are free
<ikonia> sercik: ubuntu is linux
<ikonia> sercik: that doesn't make ubuntu and mint the same
<ml-db> rojo^: no hurry, this doing-a-backup-thing is taking a while
<OIM> ubuntu is crash when loading an aplicatiton, i restart computer but now ubuntu doesn't open
<jernster> Ein_, if it's a deb file you can install it with dpkg --install
<migm> i cant figure out if i've gotten the wpa_supplicant to work or my wireless card has decided toj ust connected to the open network
<sercik> but the same because have the same kernel and the same programs and use the same repository
<sercik> in which are different??
<ikonia> sercik: no they dont
<echosystm> i just did a minimal install, how do i get the framebuffer loading thing?
<ikonia> echosystm: a minimal install ?
<ikonia> echosystm: how did you do that
<OIM> is that possible to save ubuntu or i must reload again
<migm> ikonia: no iwscan
<echosystm> the alt cd
<Pici> sercik: They do their own release, use their own packages, have their own installer.
<ikonia> echosystm: the alt cd installs the same packages, does it not
<Pici> sercik: And now you;re having conflicts with their packages and ours.
<chester_martins> Anyone use Crossover???
<dann_> yeah
<dann_> I use crossover
<spideyman> dolphin shows a directory storage media that i cant see in konsole why?
<chester_martins> dann_
<chester_martins> i have some problems
<ml-db> LjL: that command didnt work im afraid. it tried to output the contents of the file to my screen so i had to ctrl-c it
<migm> I can use wpa_action i suppose?
<genii> spideyman: /media
<szczur> hi, is there a way to make ubunu NOT copy selected text?
<edd_> #ubuntu-pl
<ikonia> migm: I don't know if that will work
<spideyman> genni its mounted at /media/hdb1 but in dolphin it wont let me access it at the directory storage media
<spideyman> says access denied
<ikonia> spideyman: check the permissions
<dann_> szczur, what do you mean?
<Jimmey> How can I start multiple X sessions?
<spideyman> ikonia its showing the drive in 2 places i have read write at /media/hdb1 but not in storage media in dophin
<szczur> dann_: whenever I select a text it is copied to clipboard which makes couple opperations difficult, I wanted it to be copied only with ctrl+c
<ikonia> spideyman: sorry I don't use dophin
<ikonia> szczur: look in the window behaviour tab
<spideyman> ikonia can i get rid of it
<blasenfisch> hello can somebody help me with my externeal hard drive?
<chester_martins> please...i installed crossover and now how can i run it????
<Ein_> I need to install my scanner how I can plz?
<szczur> ikonia: where do I find window behaviour tab?
<Pici> chester_martins: I assume it came with documentation, perhaps you should read that.
<zkjellberg> Question: How do I install support for mp3s?
<ikonia> szczur: I can't remember the menu off the top of my head, I'm hoping pici will pick it up
<bhagman88> helllo
<Pici> ikonia: /me looks
<bhagman88> yesterday I reseted my computer
<bhagman88> and when it came back
<bhagman88> the skin was all messed up
<atlef> !resticted | zkjellberg:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resticted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Pici: thanks, I've not got a desktop and its hard to work from memory
<atlef> !restricted | zkjellberg:
<ubotu> zkjellberg:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zkjellberg> atlef: Thanx
<bhagman88> the box is now grey, and looks like an older windows operating syster, like Windows 98
<mikebeecham> so, the question is....use grabit binary downloader through Wine, or use 3 or 4 bits of linux software to do the same thing?
<mikebeecham> what a quandry
<ikonia> mikebeecham: your call
<mikebeecham> ikonia : oh I dont know
<ikonia> think about what/who supports what methods
<g011um> yop
<zkjellberg> Question: Is it safe to do "sudo apt-get autoremove"? Terminal just told me I have a bunch of unneeded packages, and to run that command.
<Ein_> any one here can help to install scanner driver?
<Oli``> I can't get 5.1 sound working. speaker-test only plays out the front -left and -right channels.
<mikebeecham> ikonia : oh you tease....you know I will end up with linux software: klibido, pypar2, RAR,etc
<migm> when using wpa_supplicant
<migm> is there a way to get ubuntu to get your key from stdin
<migm> instead of having the key hanging out in the .conf?
<Sean|> everything ido is over the top
<ikonia> !offtopic >Sean|
<szczur> ikonia: I found window behaviour tab in nautilus -> edit -> preferences
<ikonia> szczur: ahhh well found, is there anything in there that helps ?
<Sean|> that was meant for offtopic, but they kicked me
<Sean|> haha
<Sean|> faggots
<migm> anyone?
<mikebeecham> ikonia: ...you see the effect that you have on people mate :D
<szczur> ikonia: but I suppose you ment something else, because there's no clipboard functionality..
<ikonia> szczur I was working from memory, I thought there may have been something there
<ikonia> szczur: it was a bit of a long shot, sorry its wrong
<szczur> ikonia: ah, ok
<gordonjcp> mikebeecham: What exactly are you trying to do?
<szczur> ikonia: n/p, thx
<zkjellberg> Question: Is it safe to do "sudo apt-get autoremove"? Terminal just told me I have a bunch of unneeded packages, and to run that command.
<MenZa> zkjellberg, should be safe enough
<mikebeecham> gordonjcp: ...hey mate...ahhh well, I have been using grabit in windows, and I started using it in wine, but it gets al ittle flaky from time to time...so before I get home i want to make a decision which way I'm going to download and use nzb files.  I thought about what you said this morning, then read up on updating wine (thinking this was the way forward)...so I'm now at a junction of decision making
<NiNo> ciao
<migm> i must either be asking a stupid question.. or a question that no one knows the answer to
<ikonia> migm: it's a busy room, I may have missed your question
<zkjellberg> Menza: Thanx worked fine. Just wanted to make sure. :)
<MenZa> !patience | migm
<ubotu> migm: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<leslie> leslie_denisse_@hotmail.com
<kjp2> I seem to be missing linux/config.h in the kernel tree anyone know how / where it's generated ?
<mrtimdog> Hi, is it possible to remove gconf entries from the cmd line? I've purged all compiz packages and want to start afresh with all default settings.
<ikonia> kjp2: its a glib header
<gordonjcp> mikebeecham: I didn't understand much of that
<meshugga> anyone here with a thinkpad t61? i have severe problems with graphics :/
<mrtimdog> kjp2: Try in /boot/config.*
<ikonia> mrtimdog: why would a header be in there ?
<ikonia> mrtimdog: thats a config file
<mrtimdog> Sorry, ignore me! :)
<kjp2> ikonia: glib header? which package is that ?
<ikonia> kjp2: libc
<ikonia> libc-dev
<akincer> anybody here know how to make videos edited with avidemux play sound on other video players besides MPlayer. Totem and Windows Media Player have no sound
<ikonia> kjp2: use synaptic to check the exact package name
<john> umbuntu linux by william von hagen
<migm> no attitude, all, just wondering if what i'm after is even possible
<ikonia> john: what ?
<kjp2> ikonia: libc6-dev is already installed
<mikebeecham> gordonjcp : dont worry about it mate :D
<ikonia> jklock: oooh, I thought it would have been in there as we now use santiszed kernel headers
<dromer> hmmm, I'm trying to sync my PDA with SynCE using guide: http://www.synce.org/index.php/Connecting_your_Windows_Mobile_2003_device_via_USB#Find_out_USB_information_about_your_device  but there is no /proc/bus/usb/devices
<kjp2> ikonia: any other ideas?
<pegger> humm anyone have lsof hang ???
<john> book umbuntu linux by william von hagen published by wiley publishing inc
<ikonia> kjp2: sorry, but I'd get this for you in 30 seconds if I had an ubuntu box to hand
<gordonjcp> mikebeecham: what are nzb files, and why do they need special consideration when downloading?
<ikonia> pegger: whats up
<pegger> ikonia: my server is messed up
<kjp2> ikonia: any idea what to search for ?
<ikonia> pegger: ok, do you want to expand on that
<ikonia> kjp2: see if you can find the santised header package
<ikonia> kjp2: libc-header, something like that
<pegger> ikonia: lsof hangs, df -k hangs,  tried to unmount the nfs mounts that hangs, no load, but liek 13 load average
<migm> pegger: strace
<ikonia> pegger the most common cause for that is stale NFS mounts
<migm> ahh
<migm> yes
<kjp2> ikonia: hmm.
<ikonia> kjp2: sorry, its hard not having an ubuntu box to be exact with
<alain1> hi guys.. i use gtkpod to manage my ipod.. after i add some tracks.. all music are gone in my ipod.. but if i attach it to banshee or gtkpod all files are there.. wat seems to be the problem
<meshugga> i installed nvidia 169.04 beta drivers from the nvidia .run package
<meshugga> and with them, i get no screens at all
<ikonia> meshugga we don't support those drivers
<pegger> ikonia:   yaha but I cant even unmount the nfs mou, I can seam to find strace, errrr
<meshugga> when i first booted ubuntu, it had perfect support with hi res and brightness control and everything
<ikonia> why do you want strace ?
<meshugga> how can i restore my install to that state?
<[newbie]> hi all
<ikonia> meshugga: re-install and stop messing around with unsupported 3rd party packages ?
<[newbie]> I want to be an ubuntu maintainer
<meshugga> :/
<[newbie]> I have a tool to maintain
<ikonia> matteo: what do you want to maintain
<simmerz> I've got an odd problem with gutsy, nvidia drivers and aiglx. When I've been using it a while, the machine freezes temporarily and then comes back, on a regular basis (like every 20 seconds or so). The screen also starts flickering on and off. I'm using TwinView (dual-head)
<matteo> ikonia: an AAC+ encoder
<ikonia> matteo: sign up to the development group on launchpad.net
<matteo> in debian I used to use mentors.debian.net
<matteo> i'm signed
<ikonia> matteo: so what's the problem ?
<graelin> what is the safest (read secure) way to give an account r/w privileges to a /dev node? Currently /dev/raw1394 is owned root:disk. Is chown user:disk appropriate?
<matteo> ikonia: i have asked the question for medibuntu
<matteo> since it is a non free codec
<matteo> but maybe it could go in multiverse as well
<mikebeecham> gordonjcp : nzb files are binary files
<matteo> ask: https://answers.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+question/19291
<graelin> or would su/sudo program name be better
<ikonia> graelin its already owned by root:disk, why chown it ?
<ikonia> graelin: either put the user in the disk group or change the udev rule
<matteo> ikonia: you say that I have to use PPA?
<ikonia> PPA ?
<kjp2> gah! i've been using linux for 10 years and I've never had this much trouble compiling something
<matteo> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<edd_> #ubuntu-pl
<alain1> anybody using gtkpod.... i have a problem here need some help
<gordonjcp> mikebeecham: so, why do you need special software to download them?
<alain1> after adding some tracks to my ipod using gtkpod all music are gone on my ipod.. but wen i connect the pod to my pc files are there
<migm> i was still wondering if it was possible to read the password for a ttls-PAP network in from standard in instead of putting it into wpa_supplicant.conf password="foo"
<aninhumer> I'd like some advice on what webcams work well with ubuntu?
<alain1> aninhumer: i use A4tech webcams
<alain1> it work great in ubuntu
<kjp2> ikonia: so packages.ubuntu.org, searched leads to libdevel0-dev
<kjp2> ikonia: which I installed, and it provides /usr/include/config/config.h
<aninhumer> alain1, thanks, I'll check them out
<kjp2> ikonia: what provides /usr/include/linux/config.h any ideas?
<mikebeecham> gordonjcp : because the nzb file is a tracker file, which 'points' to the actual files you are trying to download, such a rar files (you should read up on this reallly)
<OmgIrc> latest release still 7.10 ?
<ikonia> kjp2: that should be libc-headers
<OmgIrc> still looking for april to be the next release date ?
<ikonia> yes
<OmgIrc> thank you ikonia
<gordonjcp> mikebeecham: why should I read up on it?
<gordonjcp> mikebeecham: it sounds somewhat related to file sharing
<OmgIrc> anyone know why the repositories are slow today ?
<mikebeecham> because you're asking questions....not compeltely...you can use it for usenet usergroups as well...txt files for continued conversation
<deathblooms> Hey guys i am haveing trouble installing envy. when i try i get an error saying"only one software managment is allowed to run
<kazil> when i download and install something through apt-get does it stores somewhere on my machine the package, so i can reinstall later the same thing using that package?
<s> guys why cant i install xchat on other pc is says couldnt find package xcht
<kazil> and where?
<atlef> deathblooms: close synaptic
<deathblooms> how do i close it
<s> niether compiz config
<erUSUL> !envy | deathblooms
<ubotu> deathblooms: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<migm> welp, thanks for all the help!
<s> guys why cant i install xchat on other pc is says couldnt find package xcht
<migm> pkg-get install rtfm
<pigloo> nick Danux
<deathblooms> how do i close synaptic ?
<kazil> when i download and install something through apt-get does it stores somewhere on my machine the package, so i can reinstall later the same thing using that package? and where?
<atlef> deathblooms: you have more than one package manager open
<migm> look at the .conf file for apt-get
<migm> kazil
<erUSUL> kazil: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<kazil> thx
<Pici> kazil: yes, it downloads into /var/cache/apt/, but apt-get automatically queries that location first before it downloads new packages.
<mrtimdog> kjp2: apparently the config.h file does not exist for recent kernels, not sure when this changed.
<deathblooms> i dont see what other manager is running
<theoneandonly> #ubuntu-de,#xchat
<theoneandonly> x.x
<deathblooms> so yea still haveing no luck
<woooosh> is there a good/simple program (gui) that i can use to split and join tar.bz2 file ?
<bqmassey> anyone here use moblock?
<Narissa> My mouse cursor is a block of distorted color. I am using the nVidia drivers from their site and Gutsy.  THe only way I have fixed it is by turning on Software Cursor.  Is there a way to fix my problem without having to use Software Cursor?  Mouse is a Labtec USB Optical Mouse?  Preemptivly thank you for your help.
<mrtimdog> deathblooms: try: sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<hw> apitude tells me "E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room" any ideas?
<kjp2> grr.
<simmerz> I've got an odd problem with gutsy, nvidia drivers and aiglx. When I've been using it a while, the machine freezes temporarily and then comes back, on a regular basis (like every 20 seconds or so). The screen also starts flickering on and off. I'm using TwinView (dual-head)
<simmerz> any ideas?
<mrtimdog> kjp2: try doing a touch on the config.h file just so there's an empty file there.
<kjp2> mrtimdog, well as it turns out, it seems linux/config.h is deprecated
<ikonia> kjp2 is it really
<Narissa> My mouse cursor is a block of distorted color. I am using the nVidia drivers from their site and Gutsy.  THe only way I have fixed it is by turning on Software Cursor.  Is there a way to fix my problem without having to use Software Cursor?  Mouse is a Labtec USB Optical Mouse?  Preemptivly thank you for your help.
<kjp2> ikonia: yeah, it means that the quickcam drivers are broken
<sidvicious> salut
<TBotNik_u> All, Having Desktop install problem PB at:  http://pastebin.ca/805605
<Terminus> hello. does /tmp still take up space in / or is it tmpfs?
<Marcusklaas> How big is Xubuntu to download?
<ron_o> Marcusklaas:  usually under 700MB.
<ron_o> but check out what you are d/l.. it will tell you.
<Marcusklaas> ah k
<Terminus> nevermind, guess there's one way to find out. write huge file to /tmp
<mrtimdog> Terminus: 'mount' will tell you where yours is.
<kjp2> damn. no kernel modules compile in ubuntu against 2.6.24
<Marcusklaas> Is Xubuntu noticeably smaller than Ubuntu?
<bazhang_> Marcusklaas: the iso or the install
<Marcusklaas> The install
<cliebow> i dont know about smaller..it Is faster..
<Terminus> mrtimdog: yeah, but i'm not really familiar with how tmpfs works. i just want to make sure i don't run out of space in /tmp because of some absurdly large file operation.
<Terminus> mrtimdog: and i just tested it, mount still reports an increase in usage of /. guess i'll have to reformat and make more space.
<Marcusklaas> How come the Ubuntu iso is under 700mb but the install is liek 4gb?
<vrinek> hi, i just downloaded 7.10 desktop and i wanna run a hash check to see if its ok but i cant find anywhere a hash
<simmerz> has anyone else noticed random freezing up of keyboard and mouse in gutsy?
<vrinek> can someon point me to te right direction?
<simmerz> vrinek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<vrinek> ty
<gnychis> does anyone know where the glibc debug symbols went in the repositories?  I used to be able to install glibc-dbg
<Marcusklaas> How come the Ubuntu iso is under 700mb but the install is liek 4gb?
<bazhang_> Marcusklaas: file compression
<Marcusklaas> A factor 5?!
<deathblooms> mrtimdog: still no luck. same msg"pnly one software managment tool can be run at the same time"
<mrtimdog> deathblooms: Did the 'sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock' give a list of any processes?
<deathblooms> i did and it did nothing
<Marcusklaas> Are all gnome applications compatible with the XFCE desktop?
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ devilspie -d ~/.devilspie/kexi.ds; Devil's Pie 0.20.2 starting...; Loading /home/detlef/.devilspie/kexi.ds; 1 s-expression loaded." Why does Kexi not appear on the 4th workspace?
<kjp2> grr. I'm really starting to dislike ubuntu
<mrtimdog> deathblooms: It won't fix it, it'll only list what processes hold a lock on the package database. What's listed in the leftmost column?
<Tupsik> is learning programming languages easier in linux?
<ikonia> Tupsik: no
<Marcusklaas> Why kjp2?
<DShepherd> can anyone suggest another audio ripper on than sound juicer?
<Tupsik> ikonia: harder?
<ikonia> Tupsik: no
<DShepherd> other*
<Tupsik> ikonia: the same?
<ikonia> Tupsik: yes
<Tupsik> :)
<deathblooms> mrtimdog: leftmost column ?
<kjp2> Marcusklaas: I can't get any kernel modules to compile. tried quickcam driver and the gspca driver...
<Tupsik> ikonia: what about php?
<ikonia> Tupsik: what about it ?
<Pici> kjp2: Using 2.6.24?
<kjp2> Pici: Yes
<mrtimdog> deathblooms: The column on the left of the output from the 'sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock' command.
<Pici> kjp2: Perhaps because we dont use 2.6.24.
<kjp2> Pici: i have to. to support my sata array
<Tupsik> ikonia: is learning and using php easier/harder/the same in linux as in windows?
<Pici> kjp2: Its not really an Ubuntu issue then.
<ikonia> Tupsik its a cross-platform language so it doesn't matter
<Tupsik> ikonia: I am talking about tools
<kjp2> Pici: perhaps. i'm not convinced.
<kaos_frack> had anyone have the modem busy problem in gutsy?
<ikonia> Tupsik: the same again
<deathblooms> mrtimdog: when i put that in command it dont bring up nothing
<Tupsik> ikonia: is ubuntu faster than windows?
<ikonia> Tupsik: no
<Tupsik> slower? the same?
<bazhang_> huh?
<Marcusklaas> slower
<ikonia> Tupsik: its totally different operating system
<Marcusklaas> especiallly the destkop
<ikonia> Tupsik: it depends what you do/how you do it
<Marcusklaas> UBUNTU DESKTOP IS SLOW AS HELL
<malocite> Tupsik: Depends on what you're doing,it can boot way faster, but, its different
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: there is no need for caps, and thats not a fact
<malocite> Marcusklaas: I have issues with the screen going gray as well :)
<Marcusklaas> lol you can clearly tell when j00 drag a window
<Marcusklaas> it's slow man
<bazhang_> Tupsik: it can be loads faster, at least here
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: j00 ?
<Marcusklaas> you*
<ikonia> Tupsik: its personal use / config that determains that along with hardware levels of supportability
<Cavallo> hi
<Cavallo> why I cant install php5-cli package?
<ikonia> Cavallo: tell us the error and we'll have a look
<Cavallo> I nead something to paste
<Cavallo> :P
<ikonia>  !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<krim> Marcusklaas: It might be your graphics card that sucks. I used to have an ATI Radeon 9800 and since ATI used to have worthless drivers (hopefully that'll change soon) the GUI felt really slow, now that I have an internal intel graphics card with free drivers everything is fast and smooth.
<Cavallo> thanks
<Cavallo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46847/
<malocite> Can anyone tell me the name of a program that can function as a contact manager for ubuntu?
<Marcusklaas> no i just mean .. when you drag a window you can see the trail of white behind it
<malocite> Like maximizer for windows that sort of thin
<krim> Marcusklaas: Yup, I know what you mean
<Nilbus> malocite, try evolution
<Pici> Cavallo: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<bruenig> malocite, http://www.pimlico-project.org/contacts.html
<ikonia> Cavallo wow, that looks like a package is broke, but I'm using it so it can't be
<malocite> bruenig: thank you. I'll check it out
<krim> Marcusklaas: Is it really slow when you select a big area on the desktop too?
<Drag> Hi there where can i get more repositories for Synaptic please ???
<Drag> -
<Marcusklaas> yea krim
<ikonia> Drag: look at 3rd party ones, just be aware they won't be supported in here
<kaos_frack> hey ppl, i installed gutsy and i get no dialtone error in kppp and wvdial
<Marcusklaas> im trying xubuntu .. hoping that's fasta
<krim> Marcusklaas: Yeah, I used to have the same thing
<malocite> bruenig: Not quite powerful enough, but looks good though thanks
<Marcusklaas> krim i have all the drivers
<Marcusklaas> i run openarena 200 FPS+
<krim> Marcusklaas: I had the all the drivers too, but what good is that when they suck?
<Marcusklaas> do they?
<bazhang_> Marcusklaas: probably wont have that much of a difference if your computer is that slow in ubuntu--fluxbuntu might be a better choice
<Drag> Thanks ikoma
<krim> Marcusklaas: Mine did, don't know about yours
<kaos_frack> hey ppl, i installed gutsy and i get no dialtone error in kppp and wvdial
<Cavallo_>  sorry
<Cavallo_> Pici: did you get my last msg ?
<Marcusklaas> bazhang: isn't fluxbuntu ugly as hell?
<Pici> Cavallo_: No, I didn't
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: what video card do you have please.
<Marcusklaas> 7600GT nvidia
<ikonia> Marcusklaas which drivers for xorg did you use ?
<Cavallo> Pici: in sources.list I have changet from feisty to gutsy and maked a dist-upgarde so I asume that its gutsy ? :)
<Tupsik> I browse, watch video, listen to audio, view images, chat, read documents, record cd/dvd, use p2p, POP3 e-mail, dictionaries, ICQ, Yahoo!, MSN. I also want to start programming (first php, then C++). I have a lot of Windows eXPerience.
<Tupsik> so, is Ubuntu for me?
<Marcusklaas> lemme check ikonia
<ikonia> Tupsik: thats up to you, try it
<n2j3> argh, major prob, just got me new pc (specs @ http://http://jottit.com/vgs33/ ), livecd works fine, the minute i install and try to reboot , it fails , something to do with the JMICRON pata controllers? any help appreciated
<bazhang_> Marcusklaas: and its slow? I have a lesser nvidia card the 7300 and it smokes
<Nilbus> Tupsik, yes, this is probably the best one for that
<ikonia> n2j3: some motherboards with jmicron will require kernel options
<kjp2> Ok, here's another question. i've installed ubuntu on a tablet pc, but nothing shows up on the screen? i hear the sound .... so X is launching... just don't see anything
<Nilbus> Tupsik, mostly because it's not such a hassle to get codecs for the video and such you'll be watching online
<Marcusklaas> bazhang: no dude it aint slow but just with the dragging you can see the ghosting behind it .. its just not as smooth as windows
<ikonia> n2j3: search launchpad.net and you'll find examples
<jameswf> anyone play with jeOS
<n2j3> argh, you're killing me ikonia . does that mean compiling kernels and what not?
<malocite> how do you increase the time before your windows go gray?
 * n2j3 is a noob
<ikonia> n2j3: no, that means passing a 1 line option in your boot.lst
<n2j3> i tried irqpoll and irq=nopoll
<Tupsik> Nilbus: but I already have everything configured in windows already
<n2j3> same results
<ikonia> n2j3: why did you try them ?
<Marcusklaas> jameswf: SUP DUDE
<Marcusklaas> jameswf: yea i wanna try that
<ikonia> Tupsik: then stick with windows if you happy
<Pici> Cavallo: Can you pastebin your sources.list please?
<Marcusklaas> jameswf: but then i read that it has no desktop
<n2j3> cause they usually work
<n2j3> lol
<ikonia> !offtopic >
<ikonia> !offtopic >jameswf
<ikonia> !offtopic >Marcusklaas
<msm-aruba> newbie question: who can help me with a graphics card driver issue?
<Tupsik> ikonia: so, do u say there is absolutely NO advantage of linux?
<Marcusklaas> wtf? this is ubuntu related!
<ikonia> n2j3 right, so they are just random options. Read the bugs and find the right options
<Profanephobia> msm-aruba, what card
<avis> i have a python zoneedit.com script to run to update my dynamic ips address with zoneedit.com dns management service for web hosting and i need to run a cron job for the python script but i dont know how or what frequency
<ikonia> Tupsik: no, you said you where happy.
<ikonia> !language >Marcusklaas
<msm-aruba> if have an inspiron 5100 dell
<Marcusklaas> !SHUTIT > ikonia
<Nilbus> msm-aruba, no one knows if they can help until you say what the issue is.
<Cavallo> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46848/
<Profanephobia> Marcusklaas, please refrain from using wtf, lol, etc..
<Zama4> list!
<ikonia> !abuse >Marcusklaas
<n2j3> where should i read them ikonia ? launchpad.net ?
<Tupsik> ikonia: there is no limit to perfection. may I get even happier? are there any advantages?
<joseph_> how do i mount a .mds file in ubuntu?
<ikonia> n2j3: spot on, search the bugs
<n2j3> ty
<ikonia> Tupsik: thats a personal choice, as I said, try it and see
<msm-aruba> im new to ubuntu, found out i need open source drivers
<Tupsik> ikonia: say what YOU see
<n2j3> i Results 1 - 10 of about 357 from launchpad.net for jmicron.
<Cavallo> Pici: ahhhhh I have forget to change to gutsy on two lines
<n2j3> ikonia: Results 1 - 10 of about 357 from launchpad.net for jmicron.
<ikonia> Tupsik: I've used linux for years
<Pici> Cavallo: You have mixed gutsy and feisty stuff in there.
<n2j3> argh, you promised it wouldn't take long
<Profanephobia> msm-aruba, by default the open source drivers are already installed
<ikonia> n2j3: skim read
<n2j3> ikonia: how? i'm not programmed to do tha
<msm-aruba> however when in the  "screen and graphics" menu i cant choose them
<Pici> Cavallo: FYI, changing the sources.list file isnt the suggested way to upgrade.
<ikonia> n2j3: I'm not here to read for you
<krim> Tupsik: I think apt is a great advantage, it's a great way to install programs and keep your system up to date
<Cavallo> Pici: yeah :/ I have just seen :(
<n2j3> ikonia: you kiddin
<Cavallo> Pici: any other suggestion how to upgrade ?
<ikonia> n2j3: there is plenty of info in those bugs, its up to you if you want to read them or not
<Tupsik> ikonia: I have wasted a lot of time with windows. Does all that knowledge become useless after transferring to Ubuntu?
<bruenig> Tupsik, generally
<Pici> Cavallo: Use either the update-manager, or if on a server, sudo do-release-upgrade
<ikonia> Tupsik %99 of it will as it is a totally different way of working
<msm-aruba> instead only ati -ATI mach8, mach32, ,ach 64 and rage
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ devilspie -d ~/.devilspie/kexi.ds; Devil's Pie 0.20.2 starting...; Loading /home/detlef/.devilspie/kexi.ds; 1 s-expression loaded." Why does Kexi not appear on the 4th workspace?
<ikonia> bullgard4: did you tell it to ?
<Nilbus> avis, look into ddclient
<Tupsik> ok, then. I am happy with windows :)
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes, I think so.
<ikonia> Tupsik: ok
<Cavallo> Pici: ok, thanks. I will remember this for the next time
<test_> ddd
<Profanephobia> msm-aruba, what exactly are you wanting to do
<Cego2> hi
<Cavallo> Pici: and thanks for your support
<LjL> test_: /join #test
<Cego2> can anybody help me?
<Nilbus> avis, ddclient.wiki.sourceforge.net
<Cego2> i tried to install aiglx
<pteague_work> how do i get gnome to start certain apps when i log in?
<Profanephobia> Cego2, and whats happening
<Pici> !session | pteague_work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<msm-aruba> cant enable desktop visual effects, cant get an external screen to work (to watch my movies)
<n2j3> Toumaz: piss off
<Narissa> anyone know how I can get my mouse cursor to not be a block of distorted colors.  Graphics card is nVidia 7300 GT. Using Ubuntu Gutsy.
<n2j3> i have to skimread 24352332 launchpad.net articles
<Pici> !startup | Profanephobia
<ubotu> Profanephobia: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Cego2> so i edited the xorg.conf file but gnome isnt loaded
<LjL> n2j3: excuse me?
<Pici> Profanephobia: arg, not you.
<Profanephobia> lol
<Profanephobia> oops
<crdlb> Cego2: AIGLX isn't something you need to install
<Pici> pteague_work: please see ubotu's message above about setting stuff to startup.
<ffff> hi
<n2j3> LjL: excused
<Cego2> it gets stuck at booting in the terminal
<ffff> hi
<Cego2> ofcourse i do, i'm using a ppc machine with radeon and i need aixgl to have accelerated desktop
<msm-aruba> found out that the drivers to use are in http://ppa.launchpad.net/tormodvolden/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/?C=N;O=D
<Guillem_> when I use evolution-exchange connector, and I send big emails, it takes very long time to send the message. Further, the network traffic is much higher than the message, about two or three times in the outgoing direction and about one time in the incoming direction....
<krim> What would be the best way to handle partitioning of two harddrives during installation? I did manual partitioning and made /, /home and swap on one disk and the other is just mounted at /media/sdb1. Would it be possible to add the second harddrive to /home ? Maybe under /home/Videos ? Perhaps LVM does something like that?
<bqmassey> can anyone help me with moblock?
<pteague_work> Pici, thanks :)
<msm-aruba> however have no idea what to download
<Marcusklaas> Is there any virtual desktop server for ubuntu other than the one that comes with Ubuntu by default?
<crdlb> Cego2: there's nothing to install, AIGLX is just part of Xorg
<msm-aruba> nor how to install em
<Cego2> mom
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: could you expand on virtual desktop server, do you mean the ability to have multiple desktops ?
<Cego2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Cego2> i edited my xorg.conf based on that howto but it doesnt work
<Marcusklaas> ikonia: oh no i meant remote desktop server
<crdlb> Cego2: what model radeon?
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: its probably best to use the ones that are built into the desktop product your using
<Cego2> 9200
<crdlb> Cego2: you shouldn't have changed anything, it's set up properly out of the box
<Marcusklaas> ikonia: i know .. im doing that know .. but way too little configurability
<n2j3> back
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: they are as configurable as windowd RDP clients
<Cego2> but there was no aiglx entry in xorg
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: I assume your connecting to a windows machine
<Marcusklaas> ikonia: no dude i mean the remote desktop server
<Marcusklaas> not the client
<micro_cz> hoj tak sem doma
<micro_cz> sorry
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: ooh so clients can connect to yoi
<ikonia> you
<Pici> !cz | micro_cz :)
<ubotu> micro_cz :): České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Marcusklaas> ikonia: exactly
<n2j3> anyone with ubuntu succesfully running in an ABIT ip35 Pro mobo?
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: you can look at any that are used over XDMCP
<crdlb> Cego2: it's enabled by default
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: that way it is desktop independant
<Cego2> but my desktop is pretty slow!
<Marcusklaas> ikonia: what's XDMCP?
<Cego2> its really slow
<crdlb> then there's something else wrong
<crdlb> not your xorg.conf
<Cego2> and my cpu is a G4 with 1GHz
<Marcusklaas> ikonia: isn't remote desktop always desktop independant?
<Profanephobia> Cego2, what card do you have
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: have a quick google, but its basiclly the way X11 advertises its self for remote login (a very basic summary)
<Cego2> radeon9200
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: not always no
<Narissa> so anyone about my distorted cursor problem?
<crdlb> Cego2: so did you get compiz to run?
<Profanephobia> Cego2, are you running gutsy?
<Cego2> ididnt try it, but even the visual effects are slowing down my system
<Marcusklaas> the X server is a remote desktop server as well, ikonia?
<joseph_> anyone know the linux equivalent of daemon tools?
<Cego2> yep
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: it can be used as one, yes
<LjL> !mountiso > joseph_    (joseph_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<crdlb> Cego2: that *is* the visual effects ...
<Marcusklaas> ikonia: is it configurable?
<Pici> joseph_: also gisomount
<joseph_> thanx
<Profanephobia> Cego2, it would have been wise to use the built-in restricted drivers manager
<Narissa> !mountiso > Narissa
<ikonia> xdmcp is pretty versitile, just remember it works over X11 so not great for internet connections
<crdlb> Profanephobia: not with a 9200
<crdlb> and not on PPC
<kasansweat> Any recommendations on where to begin if I want to start interacting with bash scripts via a GUI? Mostly for real simple things, searching text files, basically.
<Cego2> i have to turn off the visual effects in the screen settings
<Profanephobia> crdlb, oh didnt know he was on PPC .. didnt see it
<n2j3> LjL: i've known toumaz since he was 12... that was uneeded
<Marcusklaas> ikonia: what does it mean that it works over X11?
<crdlb> Profanephobia: fglrx doesn't support the 9200
<sivananda> Anyone know what package(s) I need to install to get the videodvd kio slave working in Gutsy?
<n2j3> *unecessary even
<ikonia> Marcusklaas it uses the X11 protocol
<LjL> no, n2j3, using that sort of language in this channel was unneeded
<LjL> !language > n2j3    (n2j3, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Marcusklaas> Ikonia i thought j00 sed it was desktop independant?
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: j00 ?
<n2j3> oh "piss off" is not family friendly. my bad
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: it is desktop independant
<Cego2> i cant even pull a rectangle with the mouse
<Narissa> unless I use Option SWCursor true in my xorg my mouse cursor is distorted, is there a way to fix this.  Gutsy, nVidia 7300GT
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: what do you mean by j00 ? you've said that twice to me ?
<Marcusklaas> oh sorry
<Marcusklaas> it's just "you"
<Guillem_> Marcusklaas, xdmcp: very very good at local networks.
<ikonia> oh
<Marcusklaas> What's so good about xdmcp?
<Guillem_> Marcusklaas, vnc-like: good at slow internetl links
<Marcusklaas> It uses a lot of bandwith?
<LjL> n2j3: i don't think it is. also, considering toumaz didn't say anything at all in the channel AFAICS, you should have brought it to PM to begin with, not here.
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: nothing specific
<Profanephobia> crdlb, ive heard it working before sry
<msm-aruba> sorry, had to look: inspiron 5100 rv200 is what i seem to  need, when checking the hardware properties (in ubuntu) it tells me its an ati radeon mobility m7
<Cego2> so what can i do?
<crdlb> Profanephobia: not since 8.28.8
<ar3ac> i have nautilus freezes
<ar3ac> someone can help ?
<crdlb> fglrx now only supports 9500 and up
<Cego2> i'm gonna install ubuntu from sratch, thats for sure, but i wanna use a hardware accelerated desktop
<Guillem_> Marcusklaas, it uses bandwith, but because wants to behave as close as possible as if you were not doing remote...
<Fawzib> question: I installed sun-java6-jdk, jre, and bin but java -version gives me an error opening jar file rt.jar, am I missing another package?
<Guillem_> Marcusklaas, so if you have a good network, you don't realize (almost) that you are running remotely
<Cego2> crdlb: there is no ppc driver of fglrx
<Parsi>  how can i add ubuntu DVD to software source?
<ikonia> Fawzib: does rt.jar exist
<crdlb> Cego2: I know
<Fawzib> yes
<ikonia> Fawzib: is it in your class path ?
<Marcusklaas> Thanks Guillem_
<Marcusklaas> is it ez to set up or?
<crdlb> Cego2: I was saying that it wouldn't support your card even on x86
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: try to speak in english, it makes the converation easier to follow
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: it's straight forward to set up
<Cego2> oh ok
<eses> how to get direct rendering on a SiS Real 256e Graphics card? help any one?
<ikonia> eses: I'm not sure dri is supported on all sis cards
<Sou1> Hello,
<ikonia> eses: have you checked if its supported, driver support has been up and down for sis
<Fawzib> it says it can't open it, maybe it's a permission problem because it's giving me the correct path /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/rt.jar
<ikonia> Fawzib: I asked if it was in your class path ?
<attickid> I've been putting all things right since I installed ubuntu I wonder if there's a way I can just "save in a dvd" this ubuntu I've set up just in case I got to reboot..
<ikonia> Fawzib: try unjaring it manually
<Sou1> When i copy music from Rythembox to my ipod the music adds to the list on my ipod; however, when i try to play it, it is like it is not there
<attickid> sorry format
<Parsi> guys! i wanna install softwares from DVD, but i can't add it to software source:(
<Fawzib> I don't jave a classpath set
<bazhang_> attickid: you want to clone your system?
<ikonia> Parsi: there is a line in your sources.list that should be commented out that contains the line for a cdrom repo
<jaypro> what was the plugin that enables you to view video on mozilla using vlc instead of the default movie player?
<Fawzib> but I don't think it's needed
<attickid> bazhang_: yeah something like that..just in case I got to format I dont have to go through the pain of installing all those stuffs again..downloading...and so on
<eses> how to get hardware acceleration on a SiS Real 256e Graphics card? help any one?
<Parsi> ikonia: it added cd rom, but not dvd rom
<vrinek> another question: i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and i am wondering how well is the ipod supported...
<Fawzib> it's looking for the file in the right location, just can open it
<erUSUL> eses: afaik it is not possible to get 3d accel with SiS
<cox> does anyone here use the torrent client 'transmission'?
<eses>  hardware acceleration on a SiS in windows xp works well
<jaypro> how do i change the default video player so that i can view video from my webbrowser
<erUSUL> cox: i used it sometimes...
<Marcusklaas> jaypro that's easy
<Marcusklaas> jaypro want me to explain?
<cox> erUSUL: i wanna know if there are any command sfor it as in status etc
<jaypro> Marcusklaas i asked this question before, and someone told me it was just some pluggin....
<simmerz> has anyone else noticed random freezing up of keyboard and mouse in gutsy?
<kane77> how can I mirror a website? (download the whole web page)
<eses> what do I need to play dvds
<Runithad> kane77 there is a tool for thaat
<Pici> !dvd | eses
<ubotu> eses: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Marcusklaas> jaypro: right click on the video file, select proporties, go to the open with tab, and then select the default program to open it with
<Sou1> when i copy music from rythembox to my ipod it sees the song but doesn't play
<jaypro> Marcusklaas so i installed it, then it worked.. but now im on a different pc and i couldnt remember the plugin
<jaypro> Marcusklaas nahh that doesnt work
<Runithad> kane77: it's GPL, search it on freshmeat
<MasterShrek> kane77, rsynce i think
<MasterShrek> rsync*
<kane77> Runithad, I know you can do it with wget, but I can't find the exact parameters...
<erUSUL> cox: i didn't understan your question... commands? is a GUI app
<jaypro> Marcusklaas if you reread my question... it says "in my webbrowser"
<Galdar\Linux> hey... I try to enable Custom under Appearance Prefernces but when i tries it says "Desktop effects could not  be enabled" what could I do to fix this?
<Parsi> it cannot add dvd to software source!
<Runithad> Kane77: WinHTTrack  , i used this to download a clients site from a pain in the ass hoster
<Runithad> it's a windows tool, run it in wine
<erUSUL> Galdar\Linux: do you have compiz compatible 3d accel on your card?
<cox> erUSUL: yeh, sorry it is a gui app but i was wondering if there were any way to view status etc via commands
<martinw> How do I share a internet connection made with gnome-ppp? Over a LAN between Kubuntu and Ubuntu.
<Runithad> ipchains
<erUSUL> cox: no, that i know of
<Galdar\Linux> erUSUL, what do you mean?
<cox> erUSUL: no probs cheers anyway
<erUSUL> martinw: firestarter can configure shared conections afaik
<ash_>  hi could someone help please, for some reason flash doesn't work in gutsy firefox. i've installed throught gnash but the bar pops down again and asks to install then it says it's installed.
<erUSUL> Galdar\Linux: compiz needs thae apropiate drivers instaled
<erUSUL> !compiz | Galdar\Linux
<Galdar\Linux> !compiz
<ubotu> Galdar\Linux: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<martinw> erUSUL, do you know a good link, or should I just poke around and try to make it work,
<erUSUL> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<erUSUL> Galdar\Linux: what graphic card do you have?
<bazhang_> attickid: there is a thread on that here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429124
<martinw> erUSUL: Thanks.
<ash_>  hi could someone help please, for some reason flash doesn't work in gutsy firefox. i've installed through gnash but the bar pops down again and asks to install then it says it's installed.
<wols> ash_: gnash is not flash
<Marcusklaas> Are Ubuntu/ Edubuntu/ Xubuntu/ Kubuntu/ Fluxbuntu developed separately.
<Galdar\Linux> erUSUL, ati radeon 9200
<Marcusklaas> ?
<erUSUL> ash_: gnash is a little alpha still better use the flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> Galdar\Linux: with that card it should work out of the box... with the radeon driver
<moofacehead> Can someone tell me or point me in the direction of some content that tells why Debian is better (in the areas that it is) compared to other Linux Distros? Why is ubuntu better than others?
<erUSUL> !best | moofacehead
<ubotu> moofacehead: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Marcusklaas> Are Ubuntu/ Edubuntu/ Xubuntu/ Kubuntu/ Fluxbuntu developed separately?
<attickid> bazhang_: thanks :)
<bazhang_> moofacehead: the community
<bazhang_> attickid: no worries :}
<Galdar\Linux> erUSUL, by following the link ubotu send me?
<ash_> hmm erUSUL sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree? it was working when I installed it with gnash earlier but I uninstalled flashplugin-nonfree because there is a flash update and thought it would update, i will try through apt-get.
<Tyczek> hi all
<moofacehead> Ok, thanks
<erUSUL> Galdar\Linux: yes check the wiki page...
<Marcusklaas> Are Ubuntu/ Edubuntu/ Xubuntu/ Kubuntu/ Fluxbuntu developed separately? Or is the core developed as one?
<bazhang_> Marcusklaas: fluxbuntu is
<Alyxander> hey guys missing aclocal what do i do?
<Tyczek> I've problem compiling ndiswrapper 1.5... can you look at it ? http://wklej.org/id/a6521a6831
<szkud> off topic, but does anyone know if there's life inthe iPod Linux project still?
<mafsi> cox: i use rtorrent :D
<cox> mafsi: is it light weight, has a gui and can have commands
<ash_> This is what I got when I tryed to install through terminal "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree" Download done.
<ash_> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<ash_> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<ash_> hmmm :(
<DG19075> I've got the following video card: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter. Can I get it to work with compiz at all?
<mafsi> cox: rtorrent has no GUI but runs excellent in terminal
<cox> sweet
<cox> i shall give it a go
<ash_> and flash isn't working in firefox still
<Marcusklaas> ash_ it's easy as piss to install flash in firefox
<bazhang_> ash_: 64 bit system?
<ash_> nope 32bit yes i know Marcusklass but it won't work :s
<chippeh> hello, anyone know if theres pdf to speech  for evince, or another program?
<xargon> hey, i was wondering if someone could help me, when i run the 'disk usage analyzer' it shows 4.6 gigs free, but when i open nautilus it only shows 3.6 gigs free, anyone know why?
<ash_> through gnash or apt-get now..
<erUSUL> DG19075: that's what i could find... http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsisvga.shtml i do not know if compiz works with this drivers though
<rojo^> xargon: what do you see when you go to a terminal and type df -h?  What's that say your free space on your / partition is?
<Luispnot> Alguém meche com servidor de arquivos ?
<eses> I have installed k9copy and the dvd is still now playing, it say cannot read from the source
<xargon> rojo^, 3.8G free when i do that
<bazhang_> Luispnot: this is an English channel :}
<DG19075> erUSUL: ty I'll bookmark the page and look through it!
<ash_> I'll try sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree then try again
<erUSUL> !pt | Luispnot
<ubotu> Luispnot: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Luispnot> Ok, thanks
<ash_> still Download done.
<ash_> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<ash_> The Flash plugin is NOT installed. Anyone know what is causing this and how to install it in firefox... :s
<eses> how to get ubuntu play dvd?
<finalbeta> How long should tracker keep indexing? that thing keeps eating resources.
<bruenig> ash_, get it directly from macromedia, they might have updated their flash plugin tarball which causes the ubuntu package (which is just basically an install script) to fail
<mafsi> eses: just insert DVD
<ubun00b> i have a problem with subtitles in the VLC media player... they look fine when not in fullscreen mode, but as soon as i go to fullscreen they get way too big
<bazhang_> eses: need to get a package from medibuntu.org
<ubun00b> what causes this?
<Alyxander> ok it now says missing macro AM_ENABLE_SHARED
<Pici> eses: Have you followed the isntructions from ubotu? regarding using the medibuntu repos or the decss script?
<ubun00b> and more importantly, how can i fix it?
<ash_> ahh ok thanks bruenig ill try that :)
<Pici> ubun00b: Its a bug with VLC, not with Ubuntu.
<xargon> is there a way change how much space the swap is using?
<alesan> hi, I cannot install the flash plugin anymore. it seems they updated the package
<alesan> and the md5 doens't match anymore
<stephanij> what is a good subsitution for peer guardian2
<Pici> ubun00b: I ended up using either mplayer or xine the last time I wanted to watch something with subtitles.
<Andropov> hi people. My ~/Desktop folder has disappeared, and files at my ~ folder are in my desktop. In the gcong-editor the flag to use the desktop as home is false. What can I do?
<ash_> and yeah latest is "Version: 9,0,115,0" so it's new
<marcioapf> alesan: (bruenig) get it directly from macromedia, they might have updated their flash plugin tarball which causes the ubuntu package (which is just basically an install script) to fail
<ubun00b> Pici: ok, i usually use mplayer too, but i couldn't get it to work with my external monitor
<erUSUL> Andropov: mkdir ~/Desktop  ??
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<ubun00b> Pici: at least not in fullscreen mode
<ash_> you and me both alesan!
<marcioapf> sake: /join #Ubuntu-pl
<cox> would anyone know how to get a machine to hibernate a certain time and wake up at a certain time every days?
<alesan> I will try to install it manually hoping that, the 32 bit plugin wrapper will work
<Andropov> erUSUL: Hmm.. sounds very simple to be true, hehe... I'll try anyway
<trex_> hi there guys! i am a newbie
<erUSUL> !hi | trex_
<ubotu> trex_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<trex_> thanks!
<matteo> bash: lol: command not found
<matteo> stupid shell
<xargon> does anyone know how to change the size of the swap?
<trex_> i have a difficulty with wine.. i installed it here in my pc with 7.04 feisty for 64bit..however, i don't see it in the applications section. what do i need to do?
<mafsi> xargon: gparted maybe?
<marcioapf> cox: can i anyway set ubuntu to turn off the computer at a certain time?
<erUSUL> xargon: resize de partition holding it or add a new swap partition or a swap file
<marcioapf> cox: ops, sorry, it wasn't to you
<marcioapf> can i anyway set ubuntu to turn off the computer at a certain time?
<trex_> but in the home folder when i chose to show my hidden and backup files.. i have seen four folders of wine.. is this normal?
<ICQnumber> howto mount *.cue or *.iso file?
<xargon> erUSUL, how would i resize the partition?
<erUSUL> trex_: Alt + F2 and run wincfg
<erUSUL> !gparted | xargon
<ubotu> xargon: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<trex_> alright i would do that
<cox> marcioapf: i think we are talking about a similar thing, the turning off at a certain time is the most important part to me
<erUSUL> trex_: it should be only one called .wine
<mafsi> ICQnumber: install Gmount ISO
<erUSUL> !wine ! trex_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine ! trex_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !wine | trex_
<ubotu> trex_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<stephanij> does anyone now of a good ip blocker
<ash_> bruenig~ thanks for the help!
<bruenig> ash_, k
<mafsi> !Gmount-iso | ICQnumber
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmount-iso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ICQnumber> mafsi: i wanted to mount it in xterm window
<trex_> erUSUL: there are four folders witn .wine-rHF163,.wineoqtbyx etc..
<marcioapf> cox: yes.. anyway, i don't think you can set up the computer to turn on at a certain time
<bruenig> !iso | ICQnumber
<ubotu> ICQnumber: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<magnetron> !firewall > stephanij
<RaDa-X> Hey!
<RaDa-X> yHello
<cox> marcioapf: you could with a schedule
<ICQnumber> thabk you
<ICQnumber> thank you*
<erUSUL> trex_: well, i do not know where thay come from...
<trex_> ok i would search on that.. but having several folders of wine isnt normal right? should i delete the other three folders?
<mafsi> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Maniac[ssh]> anyone know how to remove the login locks from a bad shutdown?
<Maniac[ssh]> I ran shutdown -r now and it didn't run properly
<Maniac[ssh]> and a i cannot login now
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ devilspie -d ~/.devilspie/kexi.ds; Devil's Pie 0.20.2 starting...; Loading /home/detlef/.devilspie/kexi.ds; 1 s-expression loaded." Why does Kexi not appear on the 4th workspace?
<ubun00b> Pici: tried installing xine, but when i go to fullscreen mode the picture lags a bit
<ubun00b> the same thing happens in totem movie player
<ubun00b> but not in vlc
<n33dhelp> http://www.start.no/tegneserier/m/mstriper/m20071204.gif
<n33dhelp> lawl
<Guillem_> marcioapf, I guess you need "cron"
<Guillem_> marcioapf, google cron crontab
<marcioapf> Guillem_: thx i will try that =)
<lgc> Hi. What's the proper heading instead of <iostream> or <iostream.h>? It seems they're obsolete already...
<Guillem_> marcioapf, the command "at" may be interesting as well
<Fantacy> I wanna got certified By REDHAT, i mean, i wanna get RHCE certification ,what do u guys think about rhce?
<Guillem_> marcioapf, cron is to setup tasks at certain days/ hours/ weeks/ or simmilar
<Guillem_> marcioapf, at is to set a task trigger at certain time
<bazhang_> Fantacy: this is #ubuntu, you know?
<Guillem_> marcioapf, cron requires modifying cronttab system file
<poe> hi! anyone got advice for a blank orange screen on log in to xubuntu for a new-B
<marcioapf> Guillem_: so they have basically the same purpose
<Sou1> Is it possible to use rythembox to sync ipods or do i need to use gtkpod?
<Guillem_> marcioapf, "at" is a "launch and forget"
<stephanij> thanks magnetron
<marcioapf> Guillem_: oh, i'll try that =D
<mafsi> Sou1: i use Banshee
<ron_o> this isn't a ubuntu question, but i'd surely like help with ddrescue (not dd_rescue)
<Guillem_> marcioapf, it will do the task but you need to call "at" every time you need it by hand
<mafsi> Sou1: i found no problems using it
<magnetron> stephanij: you're welcome stephanij
<ron_o> I don't get if I should copy from a dev or a mounted directory.
<Guillem_> marcioapf, cron is used to do backups and simmilar things
<poe> got a ubuntu question
<Guillem_> poe, wrong channel :P
<Fantacy> i have a question - there are so many users and so much chating on main. how to follow up my chat easily?
<poe> ok, thanks guillem
<Guillem_> Fantacy, pray the answers contain your name
<poe> where do I go?
<Guillem_> poe, here!
<ron_o> poe. to hadies?
<poe> eh?
<bullgard4> Fantacy: Use highlighting.
<Guillem_> poe, this is the ubuntu channel: do ask!
<xargon> Fantacy, most irc clients highlight messages with your name
<poe> ha! been there already
<mafsi> Guillem_: can this be put on cron? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR#head-aa6894a4a1f42fcfe29e8e9abcedafe4d57baaf0
<poe> oh, OK, I get the blank ubuntu orange screen when I log in
<gordonjcp> Fantacy: gratuitous hilight
<poe> just wondering if I can restore my user settings
<poe> this is a new install
<ted0816> Hi,
<alsadk10> hello
<poe> just wanted some help cause I can't find any by googling
<alsadk10> is ubuntu easy to instal
<mafsi> poe: just mount your user partition
<poe> i can get to the terminal
<Sou1> no answer?
<poe> but log in is totally blank screen
<ted0816> I am having a problem in Ubuntu 7.10 where when I use Deluge Bittorrent Client after some time my computer will complteley freeze up, any ideas?
<genii> hit enter
<mafsi> soulrider_: i gave your answer
<Guillem_> mafsi, I guess so: in cronttab you specify scripts/executables and the date/time they execute...
<mafsi> soulrider_: sorry it wasn't 4 you :)
<mafsi> Guillem_: the script is my problem :) i'm new to linux
<stefano> if one would know the password for an account on my server, would he be able to decrypt ssh packages?
<ted0816>  I am having a problem in Ubuntu 7.10 where when I use Deluge Bittorrent Client after some time my computer will complteley freeze up, any ideas?
<Fantacy> thx
<poe> mafsi: my user partition?
<mafsi> Sou1: i gave you the answer
<Guillem_> mafsi, you can create simple scripts by adding the command lines in a text file, and begin the text file with "#!/bin/sh"  line and making the textfile executable (setting the permission at Natilus, for instance)
<ted0816> does anyone use Deluge on Ubuntu that can help me?
<mafsi> poe: i assumed that you have a separate /home partition
<Guillem_> mafsi, be careful with the scripts, nevertheless
<Guillem_> mafsi, cron runs in high privileges I guess
<dissident> please anyone i want to use ubuntu but i can't get my us robotics usr5422 usb wireless stick online ????
<mafsi> Guillem_: hmmm, so simple?
<dissident> can someone help me please
<Guillem_> mafsi, You can complicate it further, of course
<poe> I wiped my drive and installed xubuntu yesterday
<poe> i didn't partition
<ted0816>  I am having a problem in Ubuntu 7.10 where when I use Deluge Bittorrent Client after some time my computer will complteley freeze up, any ideas?
<bruenig> it is not a good idea to use #!/bin/sh as a shebang
<Guillem_> mafsi, but very simple scripts are that easy
<A[D]minS> hi
<marcioapf> cox: are you here?
<A[D]minS> i have a problem with webcam
<A[D]minS> when i plug it for first time it works fine
<stefano> ikonia, you there?
<bazhang_> ted0816: deluge is still early in the development cycle--best to try something different like transmission, rtorrent, ktorrent or other
<Terminus> bruenig: why not?
<dissident> help wanted with usr5422 wireless usb PLEASE
<Guillem_> poe, does the Live CD work just OK?
<A[D]minS> once i disconnect it then reconnect it don't work. and i should reboot to make it work .. so i believe i should remount something .. is that true ?
<poe> yeah, it works OK
<travis_> has anyone been able to get ATI radeon cards to work with compiz?
<poe> the Ubuntu Desktop didn't work very well but Xubuntu worked fine
<Guillem_> mafsi, you can begin with a script with the following command "echo "hello world" "
<stefano> travis_, they should work normally
<ted0816> bazhang: does ktorrent work with gnome?
<dissident> us robotics usr5422 help wanted, can't get on internet with it
<bazhang_> ted0816: sure
<mafsi> Guillem_: aham, the Hello world i know but i thought is more complicated
<bruenig> Terminus, because /bin/sh is different across distros and especially for ubuntu it is linked to /bin/dash which is a limited shell that doesn't support a lot of bash syntax
<ted0816> bazhang: also i tried installing rtorrent and it doesn't show up anywhere in my system
<ted0816> do i have to do something
<bazhang_> ted0816: rtorrent is cli only
<A[D]minS> how i can unmount all usb devices which connected to computer?
<bruenig> Terminus, #!/bin/bash is a better one or whatever the shell actually is, don't link to some dangling symlink that can change over distros
<A[D]minS> umount*
<Guillem_> mafsi, no, really. Then you have loops, pipes, and lots of stuff that allow very complicated things.
<ted0816> whats cli?
<Pici> ted0816: command line interface
<bazhang_> ted0816: command line interface
<Guillem_> mafsi, but simply batching some commands is really straight forward
<ted0816> oh, and ktorrent is gui?
<Pici> ted0816: i.e, its a terminal program, its not going to show up in a gnome menu.
<Pici> ted0816: yes.
 * Guillem_ has to go.
<ted0816> k kool thx, ill try out ktorrent
<Terminus> bruenig: just thought #!/bin/sh should be ok since i haven't seen one that's not bourne compatible.
<dissident> usr5422 help wanted
<dissident> can't get online with it
<bruenig> Terminus, the one that ubuntu links too is not bourne compatible
<DrPepper> does anyboey know how to prevent Evolution to add my own email address when I forward an email I received?
<bruenig> Terminus, so that is one
<Pici> dissident: You need to ask your questions with more details, are you getting errors? Symptoms? etc.
<Terminus> bruenig: oh... didn't notice it links to dash.
<mafsi> Guillem_: i'm still looking for a good backup of my system
<dissident> can't get my driver installed
 * logos is testing out irc commands... yay
<giulio> #ubuntu-it
<n33dhelp> I have a driver.
<dissident> Pici i cannot install the driver
<mafsi> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<n33dhelp> He's black.
<n33dhelp> His name is Lewis.
<Pici> n33dhelp: Excuse me?
<mafsi> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<n33dhelp> He drives me where ever i want to go.
<dissident> a linux or a pc driver
<bazhang_> n33dhelp: stop it please
<n33dhelp> why?
<Pici> n33dhelp: This is a support channel.
<n33dhelp> Oh.
<n33dhelp> Pardon me.
<n33dhelp> For talking.
<n33dhelp> Real sorry.
<dissident> n33dhelp can you help me
<dissident> do you have a pc (ndiswrapper) or linux driver n33dhelp
<Pici> dissident: He has neither, and is not being constructive.
<dissident> Pici can you help please
<ronnie__> when your using firestarter how do you specify a network? do you do a .0 or .255 perhaps a /24 or what?
<Pici> dissident: Is that a wireless card that you are refering to?
<dissident> Pici , no a wirelss usb stick
<Pici> !etiquette > n33dhelp (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<dissident> us robotics usr5422
<wols> dissident: and what chipset?
<dissident> usb hex obaf:0118
 * n33dhelp slaps Pici around a bit with a large trout
<mafsi> n33dhelp: lol
<ronnie__> n33dhelp: I need help too with my firewall though
<dissident> prism54 i believe
<dissident> he Pici a prism54 I think
<xargon> thanks
<rms> need some help trying to get my title bar on my windows to appear
<rms> I installed emerald
<nomojob> Can someone here help me with removing grub and fixing my windows bootloader?  Thanks.
<jughead> rms are you usuing beryl-manager?
<rms> no
<bazhang_> !grub | nomojob
<ubotu> nomojob: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rms> compiz
<rms> you want me to go to compiz channel
<bazhang_> rms: what happens when you disable compiz?
<rms> hrmm
<rms> havent tried that
<tintinting> I recently purchased an expensive network router for the small business firm where I am the head of the IT department.
<tintinting>    Unfortunately, I have no clue how to set it up, much less a basic understanding of networking principles. First of all,
<tintinting>    could someone explain to me what exactly a socket is and second, where can I find this alleged "ether"-net I hear so much
<tintinting>    about? Will that solve my problems?"
<dissident> is driverloader something like ndiswrqpper
<dissident> ?
<jughead> rms there should be some way to select which window manager you want to use
<BigX> I am having trouble with sound in 7.10.  I have an audigy 1 and I'm using Xubuntu.  The device seems to be recognized but no sounds.
<Nilbus> anyone have a SIP phone that can call me?  I'd like to test ekiga
<eses> dvd is working! yes! thank you!
<rms> ok..I will look that up on google and see if I can find anything on window mangare
<yel> join server hackerthreads.irc
<Pici> dissident: something bad just came up here at work, I really don't have the fine to help you here, sorry.  Try asking the channel again.
<rms> because holding down the alt key and button 1 is a pain in the arse
<alsadk10> i have a q]
<bazhang_> rms: you try disabling compiz yet? that's the first step..
<Joh2> How do I change my dm-crypt password?
<alsadk10> i have redhae enterprise 5 server & i found that i cant use gui while instal becuse of my ram is it possible to cant use gui after instalition complete
<zstars> Where is jail-config located?
<erUSUL> !offtopic | alsadk10
<ubotu> alsadk10: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> alsadk10: this is the Ubuntu support channel, not RedHat.
<alsadk10> thx is there a chanal for redhat?
<Pici> alsadk10: #rhel
<alsadk10> thx
<ronnie__> alsadk10: ubuntu can use server or alternate cd to install with low amounts of memory therefor shouldn't have the same problem
<ronnie__> Pici, erUSUL: he was asking about low memory install :P
<alsadk10> thx
<Pici> ronnie__: of Red Hat....
<ronnie__> alsadk10: I find its best just to rip the hard drive out and install on different computer then reconfigure stuff when I plug it back in
<MONODA> help my computer keeps restarting randomly
<ronnie__> Pici: if some distros don't work, most people might try another and installation is a key thing
<jif> MONODA: #hardware
<gvsa123> how come the firestarter icon won't appear on the system tray with sudo firestarter --start-hidden in the start up applications?
<ronnie__> MONODA: sounds like a power issue, can you still use livecd to check for logs?
<MONODA> btw how do i pm someone
<Nilbus> /msg
<Nilbus> MONODA, /msg username message
<Pici> ronnie__: I understand that, but he came into an Ubuntu support channel asking about his RHEL install not working.
<MONODA> thanx
<narothepharoh> what are some good role playing games
<dissident> can someone help me with a prism54 usb wireless adapter please
<gidna> hi
<dissident> it's a usr5422 usb
<proprietarysucks> anyone know what line I would add to a preseed file to make ubuntu either: not check security.ubuntu.com, or: not ask to continue when it can't reach the site?
<dissident> usb stick
<alsadk10> thx
<gidna> When I use tuxguitar I can't listen the audio of the other software..
<narothepharoh> what are some good role playing games
<bazhang_> narothepharoh: linux native or other?
<gidna> can you help me?
<Alyxander> ok im lost maybe you guys can help me im trying to install e17 with the easy_e17 script and get
<Alyxander> ./configure: line 22669: syntax error near unexpected token `libpng12,'
<MONODA> i forgot my password how can i retrieve it??
<MONODA> i havent rebooted in a long time
<Nilbus> MONODA, what password
<cliebow> boot in single user mode and change it?
<narothepharoh> bazhang linux
<MONODA> my account password for ubuntu
<linenoise> Is there a way to run 2 instances of firefox where one instance is a local copy displaying on the local x, and the other is a remote firefox displaying a seperate window (and saving it's downloads to the remote host) on the local x?
<linenoise> When I have a remote firefox forwarded to my x and I run firefox from a local shell, it opens another remote firefox instance.
<bazhang_> !games | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ax> is there a file in ubuntu/debian that lists the installed packages [i'm using an install cd but i want to clone my old packages]
<qe2eqe> Can anyone say 'qe2'... my firewall might be giving irc issues
<Pici> qe2eqe: test
<bazhang_> ax: try dpkg -l
<narothepharoh> ubotu: any reccomendations?
<narothepharoh> there are so many to choose from
<bazhang_> narothepharoh: he's a bot
<Pici> !clone | ax
<ubotu> ax: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<narothepharoh> oh
<bhagman88> hey can anybody help me with the GUI?
<narothepharoh> bazhang you?
<bhagman88> I installed Wine
<linenoise> the answer to my question was "firefox -A"
<ax> bazhang_: but, i'm not booted into that instance of ubuntu, i'm using a boot cd..
<bazhang_> narothepharoh: want to join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bhagman88> and installed Steam and CS:Source
<ax> my other install got hosed
<bhagman88> and I rrebooted my computer
<Iceshadow> q
<narothepharoh> sure how?
<Pici> !enter
<bhagman88> but thenmy theme gort screwed up
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bhagman88> and looks all like Windows 98-esq
<MONODA> is there anyway that i can retrive my password on my computer?
<bazhang_> narothepharoh: type /join #channel-name
<ax> MONODA: no
<ax> MONODA: you can make a new one though
<woweee> hey guys, adobe udpated their flash package again it wont install again.  i copied the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins but firefox doesn't see the plugin
<woweee> thoughts on fixing this?
<narothepharoh> bazhang I am in offtopic
<ax> so, no one knows how to get the package list of an ubuntu install that i'm not booted into, but that i have mounted?
<bazhang_> ax: you want to back it up, or just the list?
<bazhang_> narothepharoh: don't see you there
<woweee> nm got it
<ax> bazhang_: i just want the list so that when i install my new install i can install those same packages
<dorcarin> jobs #ubuntu
<ax> i guess i should use chroot?
<narothepharoh> bazhang i just joined the link you put up for ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang_> ax: iirc its chown
<ax> nope, chroot
<bazhang_> ah right
<ax> chroot /path/to/my/old/install
<ax> dpkg -l
<bazhang_> narothepharoh: it should be #ubuntu-offtopic
<tyczek> hmm... I installed Atheros AR5007EG with that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828&highlight=toshiba+satellite . I can see networks. I have turned off encryption, but I can't connect ;/
<bazhang_> ax: you should be answering questions not asking them :}
<bthornton> I've got several networked computers running Gutsy and would like to know if there is a way to "distribute" updates so that each machine doesn't have to download its own (identical) copies of updated packages?
<ax> bazhang_: :)
<bazhang_> true
<talisein> bthornton: there is a way. let me see if I can find the howto
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<poe> anyone know how to rebuild gnome without reinstallling?
<Ademan> hey how do you set what programs handle what for firefox? like if you click on a video file
<Ademan> poe: what do you mean by rebuild?
<bazhang_> poe: you mean compile gnome?
<poe> i mean that I changed some setting when I first logged into xubuntu and now I log in to a blank screen
<Ademan> what sort of setting? i mean, xubuntu doesn't use GNOME it uses xfce
<bthornton> talisein: thanks
<poe> obviously I'm new to ubuntu
<poe> everything I know is from google searches and I'm not getting anywhere
<poe> ok so how do I get xfce back to its defaults?
<bazhang_> poe what specific settings?
<talisein> bthornton: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<bthornton> talisein: awesome, thanks!
<poe> I changed some obscure setting, but afterwards all my icons disappeared and my control bars and then when I rebooted I get the yellow screen after log in
<poe> i don't know which - something to do with dsiplay or graphics
<talisein> bthornton: hrm, reading some more that creates a mirror of the entire repository, you probably don't want that
<bthornton> talisein: yeah
<bthornton> but perhaps there is a way to tweak/adapt it?
<Ademan> poe: it would really help to know what setting changed, but there's probably a way to clear your user settings
<Ademan> unfortunately i don't know xfce to tell you what that might be, i could tell you how to clear ALL of your settings, but that may not be... desired lol
<kelsin> bthornton: one way would be to nfs up the /var/cache/apt/archives dir
<Pici> bthornton: You probably want to look into apt-cacher
<kelsin> bthornton: so they they all download and then isntall the debs from the same folder, so only one would have to download
<talisein> bthornton: also check out http://apt-proxy.sourceforge.net/
<kelsin> bthornton: that would also make it so that only one machine could be running apt at a time also, so auto updates and other things like that would have to be fiddled with maybe
<DShepherd> can anyone rip with sound-juicer on gutsy when your not root (no sudo privileges)?
<kelsin> bthornton: apt-cacher sounds easier lol
<Ademan> DShepherd: i've done it fine as my user on feisty, haven't done it on gutsy though
<bthornton> yeah I'll have to look into these...
<Pici> bthornton: they're all in the repos iirc.
<zstars> Does anyone know which is the "nogroup" equivalent in Ubuntu?
<zstars> or the "nobody" group equivalent?
<DShepherd> Ademan, yeah, feisty worked fine for me also (as far as I can tell), not sure what is up with gutsy though
<DShepherd> Ademan, i have a user on my system that is not a sudo user and he can't rip with sound-juicer. weird
<Ademan> DShepherd: well, this may be related, my dvd drive had a ton of trouble on the liveCD, like stuff just refused to work a large part of the time
<talisein> DShepherd: he may need to be added to the cdrom group
<DShepherd> talisein, he is in the cdrom group.
<kelsin> DShepherd: it might be his groups, make sure you and him are in the same group (obviously without admin)
<kelsin> DShepherd: same groups*
<DShepherd> kelsin, checked that also
<talisein> what is the error message?
<Ademan> that's pretty wierd
<DShepherd> talisein, give me a sec
<Ademan> DShepherd: have you tried running sound-juicer from the terminal? some apps output there as well, might have some useful info, anywho i gotta run
<DShepherd> Ademan, yeah i have (he left)
<DShepherd> i dont get anything on the command line. not sure if i am passing the right arguments though
<poe> ademan - that would be desired as I have no settings yet
<sparkymist> hello
<skyfalcon866> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lousygarua> smurf: hello
<yuaoki_> Hello
<Administrator> can I put gutsy gibbon on a dvd and boot from that dvd?
<yuaoki_> I'm running Vm fusion and my install gets stuck on configuring apt
<DShepherd> talisein, I get an error saying 'Sound Juicer cound not extract this CD. Reason: Access denied'.
<yuaoki_> Is there something I'm doing wrong?
<rojo^> Administrator: the gutsy installer is already a live cd.
<Administrator> I'm new to linux
<Administrator> so I don't know what that means
<bazhang_> yuaoki_: on OS X?
<rojo^> Administrator: it has a web browser, chat program, etc.
<yuaoki_> bazhang- yes
<Pici> Administrator: Do you just have the ISO?
<Administrator> yeah
<n33dhelp> administrator!
<n33dhelp> :o
<bazhang_> yuaoki_: probably a good idea to check the vmware.com forums
<Administrator> ?
<yuaoki_> ok
<bazhang_> n33dhelp: please stop
<Pici> Administrator: I dont know if burning the CD sized iso to a DVD will work, but there is a DVD image if you have the bandwidth.
<talisein> DShepherd: hmm. On my gutsy install it appears that /dev/scd0 is in the cdrom group, but /dev/cdrom is root:root and points to cdroom
<bazhang_> Administrator: if you are out of cd blanks then yes a dvd blank will work in a pinch
<Administrator> ok
<Administrator> I'll just wait to burn it tomorrow and use a cd
<talisein> DShepherd: it may be that it can't follow the symbolic link? try to sudo chown root:cdrom /dev/cdrom
<Profanephobia> tonyyarusso, what's the best flavor of ubun2 if my buddy does a lot of sound editing?
<Alyxander> ubuntu studio
<DShepherd> kelsin,  my groups: "adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin",  other user "adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip plugdev scanner"
<DShepherd> talisein, ok i try that
<Alyxander> Profanephobia, http://ubuntustudio.org/
<rojo^> Administrator: you can burn the cd iso onto a dvd.  I've done it successfully before.
<Administrator> ok
<rojo^> it's bootable and everything.
<Administrator> well I have to do that anyways
<shishio> anyone have an idea where to download cenega on ubuntu?
<Pici> shishio: Cedega?
<skyfalcon866> whats the difference bewteen ubuntu dapper 6.06 and dapper 6.06.1
<shishio> Pici: yes
<bazhang_> Profanephobia: haha
<shishio> Pici: cedega
<Pici> shishio: If so, thats a commercial non-free ($$) program and you will need to go to them to cedega to purchase it.
<Profanephobia> bazhang_, :D
<aladinsane> anybody know how i can get 3D to work properly with my Ati radeon 7200 card, there are no linux driversa for this specific card so i use the standard Radeon one shipped with ubuntu. But when i try to do anything 3D-ish the graphic card goes berserk with lines and colors all over the screen and i have to re-boot to get back to normal. Help please
<shishio> Pici: ow, im having a problem with my windows... my internet seems slow.. up to 50kbps while im using broadband
<mavi-> you can get cedega cvs-version from source
<mavi-> its free
<mavi-> its only the build that costs
<shishio> Pici: while im using ubuntu it boost up
<Pici> shishio: If you're having trouble with your Windows install, the ##windows is the place to ask, not here :)
<DShepherd> talisein, how do i change the permissions? chown doesnt seem to do anything
<shishio> ty
<talisein> DShepherd: hmm. and it works when you run it as your own user?
<DShepherd> talisein, yeah, and any other user that has sudo rights
<strabes> can someone tell me what the specific function of the "PCM" volume control is?
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ devilspie -d ~/.devilspie/kexi.ds; Devil's Pie 0.20.2 starting...; Loading /home/detlef/.devilspie/kexi.ds; 1 s-expression loaded." Why does Kexi not appear on the 4th workspace?
<matttis> Hi, has anyone an idea why my system time changed on its own (to the correct one) ?
<Pici> bullgard4: Maybe your kexi.ds file doesnt work properly.
<cruox> How can I stop my port 3000? I was trying to start the ruby on rails server, and it warned me that port 3000 is already in use. I portscanned it, and it says that it's indeed in use, although - and here comes the weird part - by an "unknown" program. I just hope Ubuntu's not becoming the next Windows Xp.
<talisein> DShepherd: you could change the permission with chmod, but you'd have to do that every reboot. there must be something else. Can he run cdparanoia from the console?
<DShepherd> talisein, the permissions on the sym link all have write, read and execute permissions.
<DShepherd> talisein, i dont know
<DShepherd> talisein, let me try
<bullgard4> matttis: Ubuntu is looking for time server signals per default.
<zstars> How can you give "root rights" to the file browser?
<DShepherd> talisein, its in his path, i've never used the program before. so you can give me a quick hint, or wait awhile till i figure it out
<talisein> DShepherd: yeah its a hard to use program, i'm trying to figure it out again right now
<talisein> try cdparanoia -sB
<Pici> zstars: you can run `gksudo nautilus`, but be careful.
<mailavj> help regarding samba, i want to access my friends machine in  windows network using smbclient, but i get the message connection time out, how can  i resolve this
<DShepherd> talisein, what does that do/
<deadlock> How can i chmod al the files in a directory all the way thru all subfolders
<talisein> DShepherd: tries to rip the cd
<DShepherd> talisein, ok
<talisein> DShepherd: -s searches for a cdrom drive, -B saves each track to a seperate .wav file
<Pici> deadlock: chmod -R   - be careful though, you can't undo this.
<shishio> guys, is there a way that i can run windows games on ubuntu?
<techqbert> shishio: WINE or cedega
<DShepherd> talisein, yeah, it seems to be working
<talisein> shishio: some games will run in WINE, which is free. More will run in the proprietary and costs-you-money cedega
<deadlock> Pici: No problem, I only wanna do some of my shared samba folders. :-) so i woudl do like 'chmod -6 655 *'?
<shishio> techqbert: on wine how can i install it on my ubuntu
<talisein> DShepherd: weird. that means its not a permissions problem or anything
<Pici> deadlock: chmod -R XXX *    -where XXX is the mask
<Lafitte-> Looking for method to upgrade from 386 to 686.  tried sudo apt-get install linux-686 with no luck
<DShepherd> talisein, sound-juicer then?
<talisein> DShepherd: did you look at which cdrom he has selected in the sound-juicer preferences?
<techqbert> shishio: I'll tell you the best kept secret on the net.... google :)
<strabes> can someone tell me what the specific function of the "PCM" volume control is?
<SoteriouLoucas> anyone from greece?
<Pici> techqbert: Telling people to google things isnt an answer in here.
<Pici> !gr | SoteriouLoucas
<ubotu> SoteriouLoucas: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bazhang_> shishio: check the winehq database of games supported
<shishio> techqbert: google. im a newbie i find those very confusing
<DShepherd> talisein, no
<techqbert> shishio: I know the feeling
<shishio> bazhang_ winehq?  i dont know if my ubuntu has wine
<Lafitte-> any help with getting 686 version of ubuntu?
<DShepherd> talisein, but if it reads it, shouldnt the cdrom selected be right?
<shishio> techqbert: ~~,
<Okar> can someone help me with a sound problem. it's very simple, but i'm new to ubuntu. the problem is that the wrong soundcard is selected as the soundoutput how can I change this?
<jhancock> in ubuntu where does the python exacutable live
<bowen> hi can someone tell me how to enable CUPS web interface for browser for other than localhost
<jhancock> the path?
<talisein> shishio: getting windows games to run on ubuntu is almost never a trivial task, so if you want to do it you need to get in the spirit of learning ;)
<techqbert> Pici: i'll keep that in mind
<DShepherd> talisein, on top of that, its only one cdrom
<Pici> Lafitte-: What kernel are you using right now?
<Pici> jhancock: /usr/bin/python
<bazhang_> http://appdb.winehq.org/ shishio
<talisein> DShepherd: oh, sound-juicer can read the tracks? then yeah, it has the right now
<jhancock> Pici: THANKS CHEERS
<talisein> err, the right one
<Lafitte-> Pici, 2.6.22-14-generic
<bazhang_> shishio: you can install wine through the software repositories in ubuntu
<DShepherd> talisein, figured. but it still doesn't work. does it work for you with a normal user?
<DShepherd> talisein, on gutsy that is ..
<kazil> guys i need help. i messed up something during AMP instalation
<talisein> hmm, let me find a cd
<eshat> where do sources get installed, if i type apt-get source ???
<Pici> Lafitte-: Generic is compatible with -686, theres no need to get a specific kernel.
<deadlock> Pici: I get permission denied...:-(
<LjL> eshat: current directory
<kazil> http://joeabiraad.com/linuxunix/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-710-linuxapachemysqlphp/100 i did all as here
<deadlock> duh nvm
<deadlock> im a idiot
<Lafitte-> Pici, i was trying to use vmware and  got a warning it was 386   and would not instal
<shishio> bazhang_: repositories? how will i do that?
<DShepherd> talisein, if so, then there maybe something in his home directory that is messing things up..
<kazil> and some php files it wants to download, not to execute
<kazil> i just can`t find the error
<gianluca>    .--.
<gianluca>    |o_o |
<gianluca>    |:_/ |
<gianluca>   //    \\
<gianluca>  (|     | )
<gianluca> \___)=(___/
<bazhang_> shishio: do you know how to add software in ubuntu?
<Lafitte-> Pici,  that was trying to install a package fromt apt
<Okar> how can I select the soundcard the should be used for my soundout put, can anybody tell me?
<bazhang_> gainluca stop it
<bullgard4> Pici: kexi.ds looks as follows: "(if(is (application_name) "kexi") (set_workspace 4))" At least the syntax is correct.
<talisein> DShepherd: yeah, it works for me
<talisein> DShepherd: but my installation is hardly virgin. ;)
<DShepherd> talisein, interesting
<Pici> !pt | Devil_Inside
<ubotu> Devil_Inside: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DShepherd> talisein, haha...
<DShepherd> talisein, ok
<shishio> bazhang_, T_T dont know that one... can u teach me how?
<mailavj> ne samba experts here
<Pici> deadlock: use sudo to prefix the command.
<talisein> DShepherd: when you said other uses who can use sudo can run sound-juicer, did you mean by running "sudo sound-juicer"?
<bazhang_> shishio: would you be averse to doing a bit of reading first?
<DShepherd> talisein, no
<DShepherd> i mean they have the ability to do sudo stuff
<DShepherd> talisein, but not run sound-juicer as sudo
<shishio> bazhang_, ill do that, GOOGLE POWER!! heheh
<talisein> DShepherd: ok. And as you're testing on his user account, there are no other users logged in?
<bazhang_> !synaptic | shishio
<ubotu> shishio: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<DShepherd> talisein, why would that be a problem?
<platius> shishio, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<talisein> DShepherd: if 2 users are running sound-juicer at the same time, it might block access to one of the users while the other one is using it
<bazhang_> shishio: that would be a good place to start--reading up on synaptic with the link given
<asn> Hello, anyone who can help me with two tiny C questions?
<MasterShrek> !ask | asn
<ubotu> asn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<talisein> asn: probably better to ask in ##c
<DShepherd> talisein, ok, its just reading the disc... i doubt that will be true.. plus this is linux ! isnt it built for multi-user stuff
<DShepherd> talisein, anyways, there's no user on the machine but him right now
<Lafitte-> Pici,  when you say compatible do you mean it takes advantage of the hardware the same ?
<Pici> Lafitte-: Yes.
<Pici> !generic | Lafitte-
<ubotu> Lafitte-: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<DShepherd> talisein, i am sshed in.. but I am not using sound-juicer
<Giftmatcher> speaking of synaptic I have a package question - I need sunbird .7 or later for the google calendar to work - but the latest in the repositories is .5.  I could build from source but then I have an application that I can't remove and have to hand make an icon for.  Is it possible to build to a .deb so I can cleanly remove and upgrade later?
<MasterShrek> !checkinstall | Giftmatcher
<ubotu> Giftmatcher: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kazil> i messed up something during the apache and stuff installation
<MasterShrek> kazil, apt-get purge then reinstall apache and "stuff"
<MasterShrek> kazil, apt-get purge <program>   actually
<talisein> DShepherd: sshing in shouldn't be a problem. I think I'm stumped on this one. You might want to post a bug to launchpad saying that the user can run cdparanoia but sound-juicer complains about access denied.
<kazil> MasterShrek thank you
<Giftmatcher> by interrupt do you mean run any programs or just don't do something like a shutdown?
<DShepherd> talisein, yeah, i just want to make sure its not a me problem. you said a normal user ran sound-juicer fine your machine?
<kelsin> Giftmatcher: sunbird .7 is in the repos for hardy, might also be good to backport it, which is a really easy process as well, if the by-hand source doesn't work, the hardy package probably has some nice ubuntu-changed
<DShepherd> talisein, though your machine has been thru a lot :-)
<talisein> DShepherd: oh, acutally I didn't test with a non-sudo capable user. hold on
<MasterShrek> Giftmatcher, like shutdown
<DShepherd> talisein, ok.
<Lafitte-> Pici, ok  i see that... how do i get around the 686 requirement to install from apt ?
<Giftmatcher> okay.  I'm off to it then.  Thank you all for your assistance
<DShepherd> talisein, going to check if a normal user can use sound-juicer on my laptop. brb
<shishio> guys, how can i make my local windows NTFS drives accesable in ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | shishio
<ubotu> shishio: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<shishio> lol
<MasterShrek> something funny?
<kane77> MasterShrek, obviously ntfs is funnier than we think :)
<dorcarin> I have one client from a server which I have to give permits to enable them var a menoria usb but is not what is the thing I have to give him permission.
<MasterShrek> apparently
<shishio> guys, how can i make my local windows NTFS drives accesable in ubuntu? the only problem is im using 5.10 ubuntu
<bqmassey> whats the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<matttis> bullgard4: how often does ubuntu look for time server signals ?
<kane77> shishio, and why don't you upgrade... or in your case rather reinstall?
<euxneks> bqmassey: I've used azureus and deluge
<euxneks> I generally just use deluge though
<kelsin> shishio: I would upgrade, 5.10 is pretty old
<MasterShrek> 2+ yrs
<kane77> bqmassey, I prefer ktorrent...
<euxneks> isn't 5.10 like, dapper?
<bqmassey> is utorrent with wine a bad idea?
<MasterShrek> bqmassey, ktorrent here as well
<kane77> euxneks, no, 6.06 was dapper
<shishio> kane77: im trying to upgrade but somethimes update seems to crash my ubuntu... i cant get one of those request CD's
<rojo^> shishio: if you can't find a deb for ntfs-3g, go download the ntfs-3g source and compile
<MasterShrek> euxneks, edgy i think
<bullgard4> matttis: I forgot. Let me check.
<Lafitte-> there used to be a web site that offered a bunch of how too's. Is there such a page still ?
<kelsin> bqmassey: lots of people use wine + utorrent, should be fine
<DShepherd> talisein, any luck?
<kane77> euxneks, MasterShrek, 5.10 was breezy badger afaik...
<euxneks> heh
<bqmassey> i just want the most efficient, most sharing-friendly client
<euxneks> wow
<MasterShrek> ah kane77 you are correct
<shaan> Hey is there any way I can manipulate the theme of the toolbar/system bar?
<dissident> can someone help me please getting my wireless network working, i have a prism54 based chipset us robotics usr 5422 usb stick
<shaan> It changed when i reset my computer
<shishio> rojo^: deb for ntfs-3g>? lol how
<dissident> how to get this working please
<kane77> MasterShrek, that was my first ubuntu version ;)
<shishio> rojo^: im a newbie
<MasterShrek> kane77, i was 4.10, my first linux version actually
<dorcarin> I have one client from a server which I have to give permits to enable them var a menoria usb but is not what is the thing I have to give him permission.
<talisein> DShepherd: it works with a "Desktop user" but not an "Unpriveledged User" as created by GNOME's Users and Groups admin console
<dissident> ndiswrapper doesn't work for me , or someone who has a prism 54 driver maybe
<kelsin> shishio: if you're that new then I would definitely advise to upgrade, 5.10 is not supported anymore and won't get updates, most things won't work the way they do currently and finding help will be hard
<MasterShrek> dorcarin, i dont understand what your question sis
<dissident> does anyone have a prism54 driver please ???
<dissident> for wireless network
<kane77> dissident, have you checked the wifi compatibility guide?
<arcangel_Out> .
<arcangel_Out> .
<kane77> MasterShrek, that was warty?
<MasterShrek> yeap
<arcangel_Out> hi all
<shishio> kelsin: what will ido to use ubuntu again? breezy is old but it still works
<rojo^> shishio: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/index.html#installation
<dissident> yes on prism 54 websit they say it should work
<MasterShrek> the first ubuntu release
<MasterShrek> dissident, but they dont say how to use it?
<dissident> kane77 prism54 website says it should work, but the driver they give has .arm extension
<dissident> that is complicated man
<bqmassey> kane77, MasterShrek: you guys have used Ktorrent on GNOME?
<dissident> maybe someone here has a prism 54  driver
<MasterShrek> bqmassey, yeap, it runs just fine, and kde program will run in gnome, and vice versa as long as it has the required libraries
<shaan> hi can someody help me with my toolbar user interface issue?
<MasterShrek> s/and/any
<kane77> bqmassey, yes.. I find it slightly better than deluge... deluge sometimes showed incorrect stats...
<kelsin> bqmassey: and if you install them from apt you will have the required libraries
<p> My gdesklets isn't working. When I call it by a terminal, it prints: connecting to server... and never start. What can I do?
<shishio> T_T, breezy badger sucks
<talisein> shaan: Maybe
<dissident> anyone here who has usr5422 usb stick wireless
<shaan> well
<bqmassey> sweet, thanks guys
<shaan> I reset my computer
<DShepherd> talisein, it works with the Desktop User too on my laptop.
<DShepherd> talisein, hmm, i guess this problem lies with me then. Just wished i knew how to solve it :-)
<DShepherd> talisein, isnt linux fun!
<shaan> talsein after installing wine
<bqmassey> kane77, kelsin, MasterShrek:   apt-get install ktorrent  ??
<shaan> talsein: and steam, as wella s cs source
<talisein> DShepherd: heh, yeah, its always a learning experiance
<MasterShrek> DShepherd, isnt sound-juicer a gui app? and arent you using ssh?
<kelsin> bqmassey: probably with sudo at the front, but yes
<kane77> bqmassey, yep, although I prefer aptitude over apt-get
<euxneks> shishio: the current version is 7.10
<shaan> talsein: as well as adding a tahoma font, when it booted abck up the tool bar and "application" toolbar became grey
<d00zer_> hello all
<shaan> talsein: like windows 95/98/2000/me greyish
<d00zer_> anyone here running zoneminder ?
<shishio> euxneks: i know the current ver. is gutsy, the problem is I CANT GET ONE OF THOSE
<bqmassey> thanks MasterShrek, kane77, kelsin
<talisein> shaan: does it still work?
<MasterShrek> shaan, im not using gnome, but if you right click the panel isnt there an option to change its appearance? maybe in properties or something?
<euxneks> shishio: why is that?
<DShepherd> talisein, it works on my laptop with a normal user too
<DShepherd> talisein, let me google and see I can learn something new
<talisein> DShepherd: ok
<shishio> euxneks: ive tried requesting ut it still wont work... its almost a month now and im still worshiping breezy here
<DShepherd> talisein, thanks for the effort though. I appreciate it
<talisein> DShepherd: np
<talisein> DShepherd: wish I could have solved it ;)
<shaan> oo thanks!
<DShepherd> talisein, if any bright ideas come to mind, just let me have it!
<shaan> I'll e back
<shaan> soon
<shaan> probably
<MasterShrek> shishio, why not download an iso and burn it?
<shaan> o
<shaan> lol
<shaan> ok
<DShepherd> talisein, i wish you could too
<kelsin> shishio: the problem is that 5.10 is compeltely unsupported which causes two problems 1) none of us are using it so we don't know how to easily mount ntfs in breezy and 2) I know I don't want to do the research to doing it cause I havn't used breezy since dapper came out
<MasterShrek> !enter | shaan
<kelsin> shishio: can you not download the cd? to slow of a connection?
<shishio> kelsi: yeah... too slow
<ubotu> shaan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shaan> I have one more question, when I open up counterstrike it shuts down and I can't open it. Sorrya bout the multiple lines! Bad habit!
<shishio> kelsi: yeah... its broadband but still takes me days
<dorcarin> 	What is the group that I need to add to a client to a server that can work with a usb memory.
<kelsin> shishio: well days < the month you've waited for the free shipit cds
<MasterShrek> shishio, tried torrent for it?
<euxneks> shishio: have you got a ubuntu users group in your area?
<euxneks> or even linux users group?
<euxneks> they might be able to help out too
<kelsin> shishio: or check out your local library, they will often help you download big files too
<MasterShrek> dorcarin, i thought it worked out of the box, but try disk and plugdev
<shishio> MasterShrek: i think im the only one who is using ubuntu on the city... im in the philippines... most of the people are microsft
<bullgard4> matttis: I cannot find it in an Ubuntu documentation. Ubuntu has implemented the requirements as specified in RFC 1305 (and its predecessors 1059 and 1119). (RFC - Request for comment).
<Runithad> I wish I had a linux users group in my area
<shishio> euxneks: im the onlyone in the area uses ubuntuT_T
<shishio> kelsin: lol, iwish libraries here are that kind
<MasterShrek> shishio, have you tried using torrent to download the iso? it may be faster than downloading it from one centralized location
 * MasterShrek should really be seeding that...
<kelsin> shishio: any friends with faster broadband? Even if not the download will eventually be done
<Pici> shishio: check out #ubuntu-ph
<shishio> MasterShrek: hmmm... iso? i dont know how to use an ISO file... thats the problem of beiing newbie
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hi everyone. i have no sound using skype on ubuntu 7.10. it worked find using kubuntu but i can't seem to get it working under gnome. any ideas?
<euxneks> shishio: do you have a cd burner?
<shishio> Pici: lolx
<shishio> euxneks: yes
<MasterShrek> shishio, an iso is a cd image that gets burned to a cd
<shishio> Pici: #ubuntu-ph, nobodys home Zzz...
<shishio> Pici: #ubuntu-ph, nobodys active there
<bpl> sudo apt-get build-dep karm -> E: Build-dependencies for karm could not be satisfied.
<shishio> MasterShrek: any links where i can download this stuff?
<bpl> anybody know how I can get a list of what's missing?
<shishio> MasterShrek: i hope breezy badger can burn ISO
<MasterShrek> shishio, it can
<Pici> shishio: better than the channel not existing at all.
<MasterShrek> shishio, ill get you a link, do you have a torrent program?
<dorcarin> 	Users with plugdev You can see it mounted but you are not allowed to work with usb memory.
<shishio> MasterShrek: i dont know
<zstars> People, why might I be getting Permission Denied errors, even when the file has read rights?
<kelsin> zstars: what are you trying to do?
<MasterShrek> shishio, i think it came with one by default, if not ill help you install it
<shishio> Pici: im alone in my countryT_T
<MasterShrek> shishio, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<MasterShrek> shishio, save that file to your desktop
<zstars> Run some program, I think it chroot's a certain folder, and I have a "lock" file within that folder which it tries to read to, from (I think) user nobody, at usergroup nogroup
<shishio> MasterShrek: how many hours u think it will take?
<zstars> But for some reason, it can't read the "lock" file, it fails with a Permission Denied error
<MasterShrek> shishio, i have no idea
<MasterShrek> shishio, but its generally faster than downloading an iso the normal way
<kelsin> zstars: make sure the users has executable permission on the directory
<kelsin> zstars: in case that's it, after that I would check with the authors of the software
<shishio> MasterShrek: the .iso.torrent is now on my desktop... what will i do next?
<MasterShrek> shishio, if you click on it does it have a program associated with it?
<shishio> MasterShrek: yes, it starting to download
<mw-home> hi -- got a basic question about device drivers.  I just bought a USB wireless adaptor that is supposedly supported by the driver zd1211rw.  What do I do?
<MasterShrek> good news :) like i said it should be faster
<shishio> MasterShrek: 15 hoursT_T
<MasterShrek> well less than 1 day =P
<shishio> XD
<shishio> MasterShrek: thanks, after this how will i burn ISO on my CD?
<gutsy-newb> hello
<MasterShrek> shishio, umm, lemme do a bit of research for 5.10
<kelsin> mw-home: that driver is included in the linux kernel, I believe it's included in the ubuntu kernel. When you plug in the usb adaptor and run "lsmod" in a terminal that driver name should be in the list. If it's not then you have more work to do to get it installed
<shishio> MasterShrek: okey, ill be here to check it out
<PriceChild> 4Hqc5wi
<gutsy-newb> hi. I am new to Ubuntu Server and was looking for some help. I don't know if anyone here is familiar with Server or if there's a channel for that specifically, because I looked and cannot find it
<kelsin> mw-home: have you tried this yet? Does it not "just work" out of the box?
<alejandro> hello, since i changed a windows partition name, ubuntu desnt recognize it. What can i do?
<MasterShrek> gutsy-newb, whats your problem?
<kelsin> gutsy-newb: most things are not different from server/desktop, mainly which packages are auto installed by default
<ax> is there a gui app for seting up mount points?
<Rapper> español?=
<Rapper> español?
<gutsy-newb> I have server 7.04 (feisty) loaded on VMWare player, and it seems to run ok. first off, I'm a newb and don't know hardly any commands. but to get straight to the point, I want to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10. I've googled all day, and figured out how to specify my proxy (export http_proxy=....), then do sudo apt-get update (and dist-upgrade, etc.).......BUT when I did sudo do-release-upgrade, it comes back and does not update
<TheSohnly> hello
<alejandro> hello, since i renamed a windows partition, ubuntu doesnt recognize it. What can i do?
<san|> alejandro: install ntfs-config
<TheSohnly> grub will not boot xp
<alejandro> san|: already did that but nothing
<san|> nothing what?
<TheSohnly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631020
<gutsy-newb> so I did more google searches, one of them said to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file, and replace any word 'feisty' with 'gutsy'. I did that, rebooted, tried to sudo apt-get update, but get error 404 on ALL of the repository links
<mw-home> kelsin: I ran lsmod | grep zd1211 and I see my driver.
<TheSohnly> thast my problem
<gutsy-newb> any ideas what I should do now?
<mw-home> I did /etc/init.d/networking restart, but I still can't get out.
<alejandro> san|: doesnt find the partition
<MasterShrek> shishio, do you have a command line program called cdrecord?
<san|> alejandro: hmm.. ask someone else.. I have to go.. sorry
<kelsin> mw-home: are you running a gui? or just command line?
<alejandro> hello, since i renamed a windows partition, ubuntu doesnt recognize it. What can i do?
<mw-home> kelsin: command-line.
<kelsin> mw-home: ok then we can try completely manual commands first to make sure we can get it to work, first run "iwconfig" and make sure it shows up
<mw-home> trying to install ubuntu on a 7-year old laptop.  install succeeded, now I just need an internet connection.
<shishio> MasterShrek: hmmm... idont know
<TheSohnly> How can i get grub to see windows xp?
<mw-home> kelsin: iwconfig printed lo and eth0.  eth0 shows somethng.
<shishio> MasterShrek: where can i fond cdrecord?
<MasterShrek> shishio, type cdrecord in a command line and see if it says "command not found"
<TheSohnly> ive went and changed the menu.lst
<kelsin> mw-home: ok then you can try "sudo iwconfig eth0 essid <your-essid>"
<patre> huhu
<kelsin> mw-home: and then "iwconfig" again to see if it caught on and has an access point mac address
<mw-home> kelsin: let me go look up my essid.
<kelsin> TheSohnly: can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<shishio> MasterShrek: cdrecord: No tracks specified. Need at least one.
<shishio> Usage: cdrecord [options] track1...trackn
<shishio> Use     cdrecord -help
<shishio> to get a list of valid options.
<shishio> Use     cdrecord blank=help
<shishio> to get a list of valid blanking options.
<shishio> Use     cdrecord dev=b,t,l driveropts=help -checkdrive
<shishio> to get a list of drive specific options.
<kelsin> !pastebin | TheSohnly
<ubotu> TheSohnly: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shishio> Use     cdrecord dev=help
<shishio> to get a list of possible SCSI transport specifiers.
<shishio> sry
<MasterShrek> shishio, ok thats good, you ahve it
<MasterShrek> have*
<shishio> MasterShrek: then what?
<MasterShrek> just wait for your iso to download, and ill give you the command in a minute
<TheSohnly> i ahev no ide4a what your taling about
<kelsin> mw-home: it's just the access point name that you are trying to connect to, like at Umass mine used to me "UMASS"
<TheSohnly> im on windows right now
<TheSohnly> because among the grub problem, i haev a internet problem
<mw-home> kelsin: is that the ssid that I set up inside my router?
<TheSohnly> and a graphics problem
<moox> hi there
<TheSohnly> so i just want to fix one at a time
<B-rabbit> guyz i am using x-chat(not the gnome version), i enabled the hide menu option by mistake. how do i get it back?
<kelsin> TheSohnly: you said you edited your menu.lst, to help you it would be great to see what you have in your menu.lst, so I asked you to pastebin it, then I got the bot to give you the link to the pastebin
<shishio> MasterShrek: i have 4 and a half hours left
<MasterShrek> shishio, cdrecord -v speed=4 dev=/dev/cdrom ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<MasterShrek> shishio, good news, much faster than expected huh?
<MasterShrek> :)
<shishio> MasterShrek: yep, thanks for your help BTW
<MasterShrek> not a problem
<TheSohnly> kelsin: i can not use pidgin on my laptop
<TheSohnly> it wont let me
<alejandro> hello, since i renamed a windows partition, ubuntu doesnt recognize it. What can i do?
<TheSohnly> im using another computer
<kelsin> TheSohnly: ok well, I apologize but without being able to see what your menu.lst says it's kindof hard to help debug it
<TheSohnly> kelsin: i have a post on ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631020
<hans> #ubuntu.pl
<kelsin> mw-home: yes
<TheSohnly> kelsin: i am Mr.Wellington
<B-rabbit> anyone?
<TheSohnly> kelsin: it has all of the information
<mw-home> kelsin: ok, thanks for all the help.  I did that, and now, sudo iwconfig eth0 shows a different ESSID field.
<Giftmatcher> I have a question.  I'd like to download the .deb of sunbird for hardy but it wasn't were I expected.  Can someone give me a hand please?
 * MasterShrek will brb
<mihai__> sal
<kelsin> TheSohnly: is /dev/sda2 a primary partition?
<gutsy-newb> I don't know if I messed up the /etc/apt/sources.list all I tried to do was change any 'feisty' to 'gutsy'
<kelsin> mw-home: so when you run "iwconfig" it looks good? If that's good just run "sudo dhclient eth0" and see if you get an ip and are good to go
<B-rabbit> guyz i am using x-chat(not the gnome version), i enabled the hide menu option by mistake. how do i get it back?
<kelsin> mw-home: if so then you're on your way to editing the config files to do that on boot automatically
<TheSohnly> kelsin: how do i find this out?
<gutsy-newb> and now i get error 404 when I tried to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheSohnly> kelsin: another fried told partially set this up for me
<alejandro> hello, since i renamed a windows partition, ubuntu doesnt recognize it. What can i do?
<kill_u> hi all
<B-rabbit> hi
<mushtaq> hi i am trying to use my usd hard drive to my ubuntu box
<mushtaq> but it says readonly file system what is the way
<mushtaq> to make it writeable
<SpookyET> Is there a deb of the latest rTorrent 0.7.9 I believe? The rTorrent in the repository is too old, and it does not support DHT and peer exchange. I'm having tracker timeouts issues.
<kelsin> TheSohnly: on your fdisk output it looks like you have two ntfs partitions and one w95 one, do you know which one your actual windows drive lives on?
<kelsin> SpookyET: hardy has 0.7.8 is that high enough?
<void^> SpookyET: eh, to get dht in rtorrent you'll have to compile rtorrent from svn.
<TheSohnly> kelsin: my xp lies (i think) on /dev/sda5
<kelsin> TheSohnly: that's the issue, people told you that on the forums, grub can't boot windows from an extended partition
<Diafic> I'm so tired. Bed tiem. Night!
<SpookyET> void^: It's not in the latest release: 0.7.9?
<TheSohnly> kelsin: so how do i change this?
<kakoonia> hey... lately im having some problems with the Network manager, lots of messages when i restart/shutdown my comp. now i ran ubuntu, and suddenly i dont have the network-manager icon at the top bar, i needed to connect manualy using 'ifup'. what could be the problem?
<kakoonia> whats should i do to config my network correctly, and to restore the Network-Manager's icon back to the top panel?
<mushtaq> hi anyway to make the readonly file system writeable
<SpookyET> kelsin: I'll take 0.7.8 if it's not the one on the ubuntu forums which has a dependency issue.
<void^> SpookyET: i don't think so
<kelsin> mushtaq: what read only file system?
<mw-home> kelsin: running sudo dhclient eth0 printed "no DHCPOFFERS received"
<kelsin> SpookyET: If you want to try .7.8 you should read up on how to backport a package, it's pretty easy, involves adding the deb-src lines to your /etc/apt/sources.lst then running "apt-get build-dep <package> && apt-get source --compile <package>"
<void^> SpookyET: rtorrent 0.7.9 release is r997, dht support was merged in r1013
<kelsin> mw-home: but "iwconfig" alone does have the eth0 card on the right essid with the right mac address? Obviously it's a stupid question but you know this router is handing out dhcp offers?
<SpookyET> void^: That sucks. What about peer exchange?
<mw-home> kelsin: I suspect maybe my router is not handing out dhcp offers.
<void^> SpookyET: pex has been supported for a long time now
<skar> Hey, is there any way to change the acceleration of the touchpad?
<nixnoob> anyone know a fix for the firefox scrolling issue with the new fglrx?
<kelsin> mw-home: then you have to configure your router as a dhcp server, that depends on your router, should look up it's documentation
<skar> i've installed qsynaptics but it doesn't let me change the speed
<mw-home> kelsin: gotcha.  do i need to turn off wep, at least for now?
<kelsin> mw-home: if you have wep on that could be it
<kelsin> mw-home: if you knwo your wep key run "sudo iwconfig eth0 key <webkey>" then try dhclient command again
<oediv> is there a way to obtain the make/configure options which I can use to manually make the source, obtained by apt-get source pkg, in a similar way as apt-get install pkg?
<mw-home> kelsin: you rock
<SpookyET> void^: peer exchange is not supported in the ubuntu version
<psyhhix> hei
<psyhhix> what command i must use when echo dont work ?
<skar> can anyone help me with my touchpad?
<Runithad> skar: with what
<skar> i've installed qsynaptics but it doesn't allow me to change the speed of the cursor
<kelsin> mw-home: did that work?
<mw-home> kelsin: no.  am going to turn off my wep for a little while and try.
<kelsin> mw-home: sounds good, most of these commands are also on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo that could help debug, but yes eliminating variables is a good diea
<kelsin> mw-home: idea*
<void^> SpookyET: strange, 0.7.8 should have pex support
<Hasher> hi
<kill_u> hi
<mw-home> kelsin: i will look at that page
<Hasher> question, does anyone know how to make compiz work with intel x3100
<skar> Runithad: any ideas?
<marcioapf> does anybody what is the file that keeps the apache configuration?
<mw-home> marcioapf: several.
<mw-home> look at sites-available/default
<oediv> cause I'm trying to figure out how ubuntu/apt-get managed to install SoQt with Qt4 support
<tzfardea> hey, i recorded a stream file with vlc to ogg file and now when i'm trying to play it i get in the console "overflow in spectral RLE, ignoring" and i can't hear a thing, how can i fix that?
<Hasher> is there linux support for intel x3100 chipset?
<Baroquen> Can someone plese help with intel audio?  I've tried to re-compile alsa, but i'm getting errors (eg. "unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write") when I type dmesg
<marcioapf> mw-home, ok
<kelsin> Baroquen: is there a reason you recompiled
<kelsin> marcioapf: and the other main one is /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Baroquen> kelsin: yes - my sound didn't work after I re-installed, so I installed the latest alsa drivers as per the help guides...
<Baroquen> kelsin: I had to do the same last time to make sound work...
<sanguisdex> how do I give my my user permissions over files created by apachee?
<kelsin> Baroquen: does your card use the snd-intel8x0 driver?
<kelsin> sanguisdex: make sure apache writes them group writable (maybe change umask to 002) then add yourselve to the www-data group
<cherva> please help I have no icons ( icons are in ~/Desktop ) also I don't have right mouse button menu
<kelsin> sanguisdex: obviously there are security things to consider here if you need to
<dwhsi3> this may not be an ubuntu question, but: I've got my ubuntu machine config'd with a static IP address, but the wireless router I use (Actiontec MI424/Verizon) isn't showing a hostname for it (and it does for those nodes that are dhcp)... any ideas?
<Baroquen> kelsin: i've got the ICH9 chipset...  I think the driver is snd-hda-intel.  By the way, alsa compiled correctly.  this occurred when I did a sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<kelsin> cherva: is this on a default ubuntu (gnome) install?
<skar> any ideas on how to change the touchpad speed?
<FransQ> I am suddenly (mid-session) getting a "SELinux was found but is not enabled" error when trying to start Gnome-System-Monitor. I can not start several other applications, including Epiphany, either. Am I in security trouble? Using Gutsy 32-bit
<cherva> kelsin yes
<Hasher> does anyone run ubuntu on a dell laptop here?
<skar> Hasher: i do
<kelsin> Baroquen: it seems like you are missing some of the kernel sound elements, did you have to recompile the kernel at all last time?
<Hasher> skar which model? a vostro?
<encoded|lap> http://tree.schwippy.com/
<Baroquen> no - but last time I started with gutsy beta when I installed.  This time I installed from the official release
<Baroquen> kelsin:no - but last time I started with gutsy beta when I installed.  This time I installed from the official release
<kelsin> cherva: double check that the option in gconf-editor under apps/nautilus/preferences/show desktop is enabled
<Hasher> skar: have you been able to enable extra effects?
<sanguisdex> Kelsin: basicly I am trying to import a bunch of files in to an svn repo and the import fails on the log files.  IS there a better why then adding my self to the group to do this
<skar> Hasher: what kind of extra effects? sorry, i haven't been using linux for long, so I probably can't help....
<kelsin> Baroquen: mind poisting the tutorial / forum post you were following?
<marcioapf> kelsin, oh ok. This helped a lot =)
<Hasher> skar: compiz fusion
<marcioapf> kelsin, (you told me where the conf file of apache is, if you don't remember)
<skar> Hasher: i haven't tried running that yet...i'm not sure if my laptop can handle it either
<Hasher> skar: thanks anyway
<Baroquen> kelsin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting was one of them.  the others very quite similar...
<cherva> kelsin it is , I think xsnow made something wrong because i installed it and after a reboot my icons died
<kelsin> sanguisdex: you need to get read permissions (and probably write) on the files, so either add yourself to the group or look in apache configs at having it output the files and chown them to a new user
<Hasher> does anyone run ubuntu with and intel x3100 chipset here?
<AgentHeX> anyone have experience setting up Xen 3.1 (desktop-amd64 on Intel VT is preferred)
<skar> Hasher: no problem, sorry i couldn't help
<skar> Hasher: by the way, did you have touchpad problems on your laptop?
<kelsin> cherva: make sure nautilus is running (should be able to run nautilus on the terminal) make sure xsnow is off and not running when you do this
<Hasher> skar: nope never
<kelsin> AgentHeX: what's the issue?
<skar> Hasher: ah, alright
<Hasher> skar: which laptop do you run?
<skar> Hasher: latitude d400
<AgentHeX> kelsin: when i reboot, it goes through the loading process but when it blacks the screen to show the login screen, it stays black and flashes my caps lock and scroll lock keyboard lights.
<Hasher> skar i installed gutsy on latitude 630 but no touch pad issues
<cherva> kelsin nautilus didn't worked now my icons are back :) can you explain to me how nautilus is responsable for my icons i think that nautilus is just a file manager
<kelsin> AgentHeX: never heard of that, this is just after install the xen packages and setting grub to boot the hypervisor?
<skar> Hasher: ah i see
<kelsin> cherva: is manages the desktop as well in gnome
<skar> Hasher: cool, thanks anyways
<cherva> kelsin thx thanks
<kelsin> cherva: you normall run "nautilus --no-desktop" to have it NOT take over the desktop
<kazil> people, i`m loosin` my mind here...
<AgentHeX> i installed ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64 from Synaptic and followed this guide to a tee:  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-7.10-server-install-xen-from-ubuntu-repositories
<kazil> this freekin amp just doesn`t won`t to work
<kelsin> cherva: but it's the process that controls the gnome root window by default (unless you have that registry entry set)
<cherva> kelsin nice thanks for the useful info :)
<Baroquen> kelsin: do you want me to recompile the kernel?
<kelsin> AgentHeX: can you hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console when it's doing this?
<AgentHeX> kelsin: haven't tried
<kelsin> Baroquen: no no no, I honestly don't know yet, havn't read the sound page you posted yet
<AgentHeX> kelsin: gotta reboot to find out.
<Baroquen> kelsin: ok - i'll wait :)
<kelsin> AgentHeX: at that point if you can you can look at some logs to hopefully find what the error is
<mw-home_> kelsin: so, I studied the iwconfig eth0 output more closely.  clearly, the wireless adaptor works somehow because I see my router's MAC address listed.
<Gunner_Sr> I am currently having a problem with gutsy on EMT64, where I am getting random freezes and lockups?
<alejandro> hello, since i renamed a windows partition, ubuntu doesnt recognize it. What can i do?
<AgentHeX> kelsin: the only thing i could notice before it went dark is that the CPU frequency scaling wasn't working right.  but i don't know how that could affect the boot sequence
<kelsin> Baroquen: so I assume the "Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel" part of that page did not work?
<AgentHeX> kelsin: i'll check out the ctrl-alt-F1 and see if i can't get anything out of it.
<AgentHeX> thanks
<FransQ> I am suddenly (mid-session) getting a "SELinux was found but is not enabled" error when trying to start Gnome-System-Monitor. I can not start several other applications, including Epiphany, either. Am I in security trouble? Using Gutsy 32-bit. Anyone?
<kelsin> mw-home_: if that's the case, and you have wep off, but dhclient doesn't get an answer I would double check that the router is setup to be a dhcp server and hand out addresses
<Baroquen> kelsin: I downloaded the drivers, utils and libs from alsa web site (1.0.15) - and that appeared to go ok... no errors were generated that I detected.
<Baroquen> kelsin: strange though - the ICH9 was not listed in alsa.  it rated a mention in a change log for 1.0.14rc
<kritzstapf> hi ill soon run a ubuntu-laptop and plan to stream audio to my desktop to have it on my stereo-amp, can you recommend software to do this?
<SpookyET> Is there a way to make Tracker index Thunderbird email? I'm not sure if it works at all. I can't find my pdf files and it had 2 days to index my system. tracker-status does show that it did something.
<pg> I dd'ed a pata disk to a sata disk but I can't boot from the sata disk: grub error 22 (no such partition)
<JNLord> hello all
<Gunner_Sr> I am running nvidia 169.04 driver and the kernel is 2.6.22-14-generic and VMWare as well
<kelsin> Baroquen: well unfortunately I have no idea bout the kernel error you get while modprobing. My only advice is to remove the stuff from alsa with make install, and then try the ubuntu packages from gutsy quickly and if that doesn't work follow that site again to compile the drivers looking for errors. You can use the "script" program to save a copy of your whole install session so you can grep it for errors after
<skar> does anyone know how to change the speed of the touchpad? i've tried qsynaptics but it doesn't allow me to change the speed
<Giftmatcher> im trying to install a hardy package can anyone give me a hand on how to get it?
<duguram1> did you try the mouse preferences?
<skar> yes, they don't affect the speed
<Baroquen> kelsin: how do I remove the stuff with a make install?  can you point me to some instructions?
<duguram1> maybe you have to restart
<skar> just X? or a full reboot?
<kelsin> Giftmatcher: it involves (basically) three steps, 1) adding the deb-src line for hardy to your /etc/apt/sources.lst 2) running "sudo apt-get build-dep <package>" then 3) "sudo apt-get source --compile <package>"
<mw-home_> kelsin: well, thanks for all the help.  I know my router is handing out DHCP leases because I just connected with my windows laptop.  I am going to work on this for all.
<duguram1> i always reboot but im a windows usr
<mw-home_> * a while later.
<Giftmatcher> okay.  Thanks
<skar> ah, alright, i'll try that out, thanks
<kelsin> Baroquen: by definition there isn't a way except looking for what it installed and hoping it installed to easy places, if you're lucky the package might have a "make deinstall" or "make uninstall" target
<abadtooth> Hey guys I have recently installed Xubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and am trying to use my netgear wg511t card but I need help..
<Baroquen> kelsin: I think a re-install is easier :)  thanks for your help...
<kelsin> Baroquen: obviuosly sometimes you need to install from source but generally it's better to exhaust other options. If you have to you either check that the package has a uninstall and can use checkinstall to help make a deb of the package. That page you linked me also talked about instlaling alsa from source from the ubuntu package, which is also a good idea, if that actually helps the issue
<AgentHeX> kelsin: no dice
<Runithad> when in doubt: dpkg-reconfigure
<AgentHeX> kelsin: but it does refer to my partition as hda.  it's a sata drive, though, so that might be a problem.  ubuntu boots fine outside of xen.
<duguram1> hard to resist the upgrades
<shep> hey...
<edd_> #ubuntu-pl
<tomd123> duguram1: why are you resisting, join us! ;)
<duguram1> i like 7.04
<travis> does anyone know how to determine what wireless card im using?
<jw984>  
<tomd123> duguram1: that's what I said, till I upgraded to 7.10
<duguram1> ihconfig
<shep> hai how do i change my ip
<SpookyET> I'm trying to figure out what tracker is doing. "tail -f ~/.local/share/tracker/tracker.log" isn't working. I'm guessing that Ubuntu changed the log location
<duguram1> i tried it twice did not like it
<tomd123> ook, i thought you didn't try it
<shep> hi
<shep> hi
<duguram1> only reason i upgraded was to get a different gui
<Giftmatcher> kelsin: should this be the line I add "deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted"
<Cyrus25801> can someone help me setup a blutooth dongle so that my phone can connect to my pc
<Isqq> hola
<Baroquen> runithad: I did a dpkg recognfigure in an attempt to restore my alsa configuraiton (I wasn't sure if you were talking to me) .. it prompted a few screens (eg. alsa-llibs) but I wasn't sure what to do next...  any ideas?
<duguram1> ouch try installing bluez
<ps3noob> Hi everyone. Want to launch a dvd from kboot. any help?
<aladinsane> how can i get 3d to work at least half decently wih my ATI Radeon 7200, Im no gamer at all but it would be nice if at least a simple minigolf game would work..anybody?
<skar> duguram1: the reboot did not fix the problem, any other ideas?
<kelsin> Giftmatcher: if this is a universe package you might need "universe" also
<shep> how do i change my ip on ubuntu~
<Jarvid> Jarvid
<cox> does anyone know the command for deleting a folder?
<Jarvid> LOL
<Jarvid> SPAM
<Jarvid> +
<Jarvid> +c
<shep> i cu jarvid
<Jarvid> +o
<Jarvid> +x
<travis> Does anyone know where to find drivers for BCM4401-B0 (Broadcom Wireless NIC)
<Jarvid> +
<Jarvid> +
<Jarvid> +
<ps3noob> shep: go to network-manager
<jimjam> Is there any way to make Ubuntu entirely passwordless?
<ompaul> jimjam, bad idea - so answer yes, will I help no
<ty> how can i download a scroll bar on a chat site? im nnew to ubuntu
<skar> any ideas on how to change the touchpad speed?
<duguram1> i have six passwords on my ubuntu
<jimjam> ompaul: I need to send my computer back to HP for tech support. It's easier on them if there is no password.
<AgentHeX> kelsin: no dice with the ctrl-alt-F1 thing.  Xen doesn't respond.
<duguram1> techs dont need passwords silly
<ps3noob> jimjam: write them down on a peace of paper :)
<ompaul> jimjam, put a password of securemelater and tape a  piece of paper on it
<tomd123> ty: what do you mean "download a scroll bar on a chat site?"
<jimjam> ompaul: I guess I'll just change the login text from "Welcome!" to "The password is go"
<portablejim> aladinsane: I have a supposedly unsupported graphics card like you.
<ty> one i use needs a scroll bar on the side but when i go into it, i cant read whats happening as it wont scroll down
<AgentHeX> kelsin seems idle.  anyone else here have experience running Xen 3.1 on Intel VT hardware?
<ompaul> jimjam, make it hithere ;-)
<jimjam> ompaul: Deal :P
<Suva> jkpoig: OMG
<aladinsane> portablejim: and? any light in the tunnel?
<ompaul> jimjam, make or hi-there
<Baroquen> thanks for your help today.  i've got to go
<jkpoig> hei
<jkpoig> can enyone help me with sis 760 drivers on ubuntu?
<pg> I can't boot a sata disk: grub error 22 (no such partition).  When I boot from the CD, the disk is mounted as /dev/sda5.  menu.lst says "root (hd0,5)" and /boot/grub/device.map says "(hd0) /dev/sda5".  What's going wrong?
<SpookyET> Is there a way to make Tracker index Thunderbird?
<jimjam> ompaul: I don't even know why they want the pw disabled. I told them "It's Ubuntu. You won't know you're doing! It's just a broken screen!"
<duguram1> can you edit grub?
<portablejim> Yes. It seemed to work on gutsy when the driver was radeon.
<duguram1> try vga=795 or video=vesa
<pg> duguram1: if you are talking to me - what do you mean by edit grub?
<duguram1> can you press e at the ubuntu install after error 22
<Sam1337> How do I change my dm-crypt passphrase?
<pg> duguram1: no.
<Suva> OMG I have ubuntu, where is My Computer?
<duguram1> then reinstall
<kuckus> hi! I've got a question. Where would I start if I wanted to convert an encrypted (dmcrypt) lvm setup to a partition layout without encryption (and possibly without lvm too)? The main reason being I'd like to free some of my laptop's hdd space for another OS installation ...
<Arux> Suva: lolwut?
<duguram1> computer my computer hda
<Sam1337> Your computer hasn't moved just because you've install ubuntu.
<ps3noob> how to mount a dvd-rom from comman-line?
<pg> It says "grub loading, please wait", then "error 22".  So I wonder if grub itself is loaded correctly.
<VSpike> anyone know where I can get debugging symbols fo digicam?
<Suva> What what what?
<h00k> ps3noob, man mount
<Suva> I don't understand this ubuntu
<Arux> ps3noob: man mount
<BigToe7000> 	"never thought I'd get paid to have a wank, lol"
<ps3noob> rhanks
<duguram1> my computer went 7 miles away and installed windows xp pro on another computer
<Suva> Where is my computer my computer hda my computer?
<h00k> Suva, you need to be more clear as to what you're asking
<portablejim> Suva: Places (Near top left corner) => Computer.
<Suva> Oh, wait, found it!
<brk3> hi, I have a hda-intel card and since I upgraded to gutsy the microphone has stopped working completely.. any ideas?
<OldPink> Hey All.
<Suva> It was behing My Couch, damn laptops
<Sam1337> hi
<tuna> I want to kill x and keep it dead until I want it back up, without a reboot. how can this be done?
<VSpike> ps3noob: it would normally be mounted automatically when you insert it
<h00k> rolf at Suva.
<tuna> I quess with runlevels somehow
<shep> wait, so once i'm in network options how do i change my ip, i got a little lost
<kuckus> tuna, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<VSpike> tuna: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<OldPink> Ubuntu 6.06, 6.10, and 7.04 all run fine from Live CD, and can complete an installation. The Gutsy live CD, however, freezes at partitioning/formatting swap space
<duguram1> i know its hell changing your ip
<tuna> yhank you
<tuna> *thank
<VSpike> tuna: or kdm or xdm depending on which flavour you use
<Arux> o shi. raw stream of thoughts...
<n33dhelp> the network  manager in ubuntu sucks!
<h00k> shep, man ifconfig
<shep> second day on ubuntu so i have no idea what is going on
<shep> sorry
<Suva> man man
<n33dhelp> it always takes me 10 minutes to get internet access
<ps3noob> VSpike: it mounts fine in gdm, but wanna do it from kboot shell (busybox)
<n33dhelp> any suggestions?
<kuckus> Anyone have a tip for my question above?
<n33dhelp> its wifi..
<n33dhelp> i enter the wep-key and everything
<OldPink> Ubuntu 6.06, 6.10, and 7.04 all run fine from Live CD, and can complete an installation. The Gutsy live CD, however, freezes at partitioning/formatting swap space
<shep> i move away from the mic to breathe
<jenda> Which text editor will allow me to open a ISO-8859-2 html file without messing up teh encoding and how?
<VSpike> ps3noob: then it would be something like "mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom"
<Suva> jenda: Any, you might have to manually set the encoding
<VSpike> ps3noob: I think that's enough options
<Arux> CUPS+Samba. Harp needed badly. Can anyone help me?
<portablejim> OldPink: Does the Gutsy CD have the right MD5 sum (do you understand?)?
<Suva> Arux: Linux doesn't support harp
<VSpike> ps3noob: you could add -t udf or whatever filesystem you have on the dvd
<OldPink> portablejim: Yeah, I've been on linux two years, ;)
<jkpoig> hmm...
<OldPink> portablejim: I've tried four seperate shipit CDs, burnt by Ubuntu, all of which pass checks
<recon> Is there any way to delete ALL of the gnome panels (in favor of AWN)?
<Arux> Suva: sory for my engridh: "help needed badly"
<shaan> hi has anyone successfully installed and run Counter Strike: Source on their Ubuntu machine? I've installed steam and counterstrike with wine, and steam opens perfectly and I've successfully loaded counterstrike onto my computer but when I open up counterstrike it open the game, goes to the loading screen, and then quites by itself and I cannot reopen it. Can somebody help me?
<ozzloy> how do i get xv it's needed by numpy
<jenda> Suva: ok, and how would I do that with gedit?
<Suva> No idea :)
<skar> can anyone help me with my touchpad pad problem?
<Suva> jenda: Use vim and set encoding of console
<dudewithtwoheads> hi ubuntu comunity, i have dualboot win and slackware.. so if i format partition where is slac would i be able to boot my windows ? (deletin slac to install ubuntu :))
<portablejim> OldPink: When did you last try installing an older version (pre-Gutsy)?
<jkpoig> eniveis, can anyone help me with sis 760 drivers on ubuntu?
<Suva> Anyone has any idea if it is possible to get 3D acceleration with SiS 760 chip?
<jenda> Suva: yikes - that won't work :)
<jk__> dude: yea
<jenda> Suva: I need to actually do some work once the file is open ;)
<jk__> dude: your boot loader will work as usual, but just with ubuntu instead of slackware
<Suva> jenda: I don't have gedit installed
<Suva> But I presume it's under View -> Encoding :P
<jenda> Suva: ok, I'll RTFM, then ;)
<aladinsane> portablejim: it works for me to, quite good actually, it's just on those rare occations when i start up something 3D things start going sloooow or the screen turns blue/green with 10000 lines (pls answer with my name, otherwise i will miss your post)
<jk__> dude: personally, i wouldn't set up a dual boot if you paid me . . .
<skar> does anyone know how to change the speed for the touchpad?
<jk__> dude: vmware is too good
<OldPink> portablejim: Yesterday
<shaan> so does anybody think they can help me?
<dudewithtwoheads> jk__: don't understand ? i want to delete slackware partition, last time i did this i couldn't boot my windows because lilo was on slackware so i couldn boot it
<h00k> skar, System -> Preferences -> Mouse.
<jk__> skar: system->preferences->mouse
<sanguisdex> how do I use SU to empty my trash
<sanguisdex> ?
<skar> h00k: the settings don't seem to have any affect
<bascule> OK, I have a tricky one here, a laptop with no cd and won't boot from USB externals, is there any way to install from within xp, tried the wub-thing that made a c:\ubuntu folder and a boot entry but the network install fails repeatedly, any ideas?
<aladinsane> Anybody else know how to get 3D going with a ATI Radeon 7200 card?
<Suva> jenda: Just browse menus
<h00k> skar, restart your x
<OldPink> The partitioner thinks it's SCSI, pretty sure it's not
<jk__> dude: yes, you have to make sure your boot loader is happy
<h00k> skar, log back out, then back in
<dudewithtwoheads> jk__ wtf is vmware ?:)
<skar> h00k: i've tried rebooting
<h00k> ^o)
<h00k> hmm
<skar> h00k: and ctrl+alt+backspace
<portablejim> OldPink: Sorry, but I am unsure what the problem is.(Said in the nicest way possible)
<jk__> dude: personally, i do a lot of development, and i run ubuntu with many vmware vm's
<grigora> what's the latest Flash player available for Firefox on Ubuntu? I can't see a lot of websites that require a Flash Version 8.
<jk__> dude: dual boot is too much a headache.
<dudewithtwoheads> so how should i make my boot loader happy ? make him high ?
<shameless> sounds like a good plan
<kamui> I really kneed to know how to remove the <default pointer> from my xorg.conf
<skar> jk__ : the settings don't have any effect, even when i restart X
<mw-home> can anyone recommend an ethernet pcmcia card that works easily with ubuntu?
<dudewithtwoheads> so what you suggest ?
<jk__> dude: vmware: emulator. you'll be much happier, trust me. abandone dual booting
<h00k> skar, have you opened your xorg.conf before?
<skar> h00k: yes, i edited it to use qsynaptics
<OldPink> !vmware | dudewithtwoheads
<ubotu> dudewithtwoheads: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<portablejim> aladinsane: what is the output of " glxinfo |grep direct"
<chester_martins> hi everybody!
<kamui> no reference in the xorg.conf file to <default pointer> but its constantly assigned during xorg startup, I can see it when I check the xorg.0.log
<jk__> dude: if i were you, i'd back everything up, install ubuntu on the whole machine
<skar> h00k: although qsynaptics doesn't allow me to change the speed either
<h00k> Hm.
<jk__> dude: then i'd install vmare (free) and run windows in a virtual machine
<skar> h00k : there is one thing that worked, but didn't allow me to use vertical scrolling
<kamui> it seems to happen when I don't assign a pointer to be core
<chester_martins> i'm working in a project that the objective is to create a "personal" ubuntu to a school
<Suva> jk__: Install virtualbox instead
<bascule> kamui: it's the mouse
<kamui> but I dont' know how to do that
<dudewithtwoheads> ok thanks for idea
<jk__> dude: i'm doing that right now actually, with 2 windows instances running on top of ubuntu for visual studio development
<chester_martins> is anyone interested??
<chester_martins> to colaborate?
<huss> codec
<kamui> bascule: I know, but I need to remove that definition and only use my synaptics definition
<sanguisdex> nm I got it
<h00k> skar, yeah, the vertical scrolling is in sys -> prefs -> mouse
<jkpoig> and again can anyone help me with sis 760 drivers on ubuntu?
<h00k> skar, what sort of mouse is it?
<skar> h00k: its a touchpad, on a dell
<aladinsane>  portablejim:
<aladinsane> glxinfo |grep directdirect rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Suva> Visual Studio sucks
<kamui> bascule: it doesn't appear in my xorg.conf only in the log.  even when I remove my only reference to the /dev/psaux port the touchpad still works because of this reference to <default pointer>
<jk__> suva: will check that out .. i know vmware, vpc ,and zen but not virtualbox
<bascule> kamui: Section "InputDevice" identifier "ConfiguredMouse"
<jk__> suva: yea, yea ,say what you want
<kamui> bascule: removed already, still happens
<Suva> jk__: Virtualbox is almost like vmware, but free, and very decent
<h00k> skar, check here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-230197.html
<h00k> maybe thatll help
<Suva> jk__: It behaves and looks similar to vmware that is
<jk__> suva: vmware is free too for desktop
<skar> h00k: thanks, will do
<duguram1> ever heard of virtualiron blecky
<Suva> jk__: Well, it is opensource aswell :P
<jk__> suva: plus, i can share vmware images with pc-based people
<Suva> jk__: Virtualbox
<AlexQ> Hi.
<AlexQ> I have an problem.
<h00k> vmware PLAYER is free, vmware workstation is not.
<Suva> jk__: And virtualbox runs also on windows
<duguram1> wanna share osx running in ubuntu?/
<jk__> dude: anyway, do that. virtualbox, or vmware and forget dual booting. (imo)
<bascule> kamui: that os strange, but I tell you what, I #'ed out glx and dri last week, still loaded ...
<shaan> anybody think they can help me out with my Wine/Counterstrike issue?
<Suva> jk__: I use it a lot on both windows and linux machines
<portablejim> aladinsane: how about " aptitude show xserver-xgl | grep installed"?
<syan66> wmvare server is free
<kamui> bascule:  damn, thats bad news.  I just can't find any other config files that could be a reference or fallback
<h00k> there is a vmware image creator online too, which is pretty neat ;)
<theman56> hey all
<theman56> hows the ladies today
<kamui> and I REALLY need to get this thing to stop using a generic driver for my touchpad
<bascule> kamui: me neither I had to go vesa to kill glx
<Rapha> ¡Hola, amigas! Le gusta bailar?
<skar> h00k, if i make changes to the xorg.conf, do i have to reboot, or can i just ctrl+alt+backspace?
<dole> hey someone please can help me with the installation of a graphic card?
<jk__> dualbooting really should be purged from all documentation
<grigora> anyone knows if Flash 8 is available for Firefox on Ubuntu?
<dole> hey someone please can help me with the installation of a graphic card?
<h00k> skar ctrl+alt+backspace will work too
<duguram1> anybody wanna share osx running in ubuntu?
<kamui> ok, so what do I put into xorg.conf to make my touchpad the CorePointer
<skar> h00k, cool thanks
<h00k> skar, just the same :) yw
<dole> hey someone please can help me with the installation of a graphic card?
<Suva> jenda: I have to admit, gedit sucks :P
<duguram1> i use xvnc
<h00k> dole, physically?
<dole> no
<dole> drivers
<Suva> jenda: Use something else, like... vim :P
<h00k> vim > all. :)
<huss> where to learn about shell commends plz ?
<bascule> kamui: what about the "ServerLayoit" section?
<jenda> Suva: :)
<grigora> Can I get Flash version 8 on Firefox?
<ikonia> grigora: use 9
<kamui> bascule:  its not
<jenda> Suva: i'm trying scribes... and I found out how to open it with gedit now.
<grigora> ikonia: how do i get 9?
<portablejim> dole: What model?
<ikonia> !flash >grigora
<h00k> grigora, www.adobe.com
<kamui> bascule:  I removed those AND the actual definition of ConfiguredMouse
<ikonia> grigora: check the pm from ubotu
<jenda> Suva: that is, gedit --encoding ISO-8859-2 file.html
<AlexQ> I've got an problem with GStreamer probably and I have reinstalled it some times!
<Gunner_Sr> dole: what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> h00k: no - not from adobe.com
<Suva> jenda: Good good
<Suva> jenda: I still recommend you to learn vim
<kamui> bascule: no matter what it seems to create this <default pointer> at X launch based on there being no "COREPOINTER" defined
<Suva> jenda: It's easyer than you think :P
<kamui> bascule: at least thats what it looks like
<shaan> has anybody successfully installed and run cs: source with wine on their uuntu machine?
<NearTotalN00b> Hello!  I'm a near total newbie when it comes to IRC.  Where should I go?  Is there like a play pen for newbies like me?
<duguram1> wine is a no
<jenda> Suva: oh, I tried it. The effort to learn it, however, is not worth it for me, as i'd use it once a year.
<ikonia> shaan not personally, but I know of many who have
<bascule> kamui: yeah it has a mind of it's own now ..
<crossmind> what the fuck?!
<ikonia> crossmind: thats totally uncalled for
<jenda> Suva: I'm a law student, not a computer guy.
<Suva> jenda: Okay
<crossmind> -_-
<jenda> crossmind: please keep teh language friendly here.
<dole> portablejim: can you help me?
<ikonia> crossmind: this is a family friendly channel, any offensive language is uncalled for
<shaan> ikonia: well, I've installed it but when i run it it goes to the loading screen and then shuts down
<crossmind> I was just testing -.-
<crossmind> OK OK
<crossmind> -_-
<ikonia> crossmind thats one of the most offensive and sily tests I've ever seen
<crossmind> -.-
<duguram1> how about this test test
<B-rabbit> no smillies plz
<bascule> probably an attention freak
<mneptok> crossmind: testing what? patience?
<shaan> ikonia: any idea what could be run?
<dole> hey someone please can help me with the installation of a graphic card?
<jenda> <offtopic - please stop>
<ikonia> shaan: what could run ?
<crossmind> yea!
<Gunner_Sr> dole: what do you want to do with graphics drivers?
<duguram1> mmm i am an atention freak
<portablejim> dole: Possibly. What model graphics card is it?
<dole> i told you in a priovate message
<dole> both
<cruox> how can I set up an input language switcher which lets me easily switch between input languages? (something like the one used in Windows
<jkpoig> i see that knowone is smart enought to help me with my problem. thanks eniveis..
<ikonia> dole: speak in the channel
<Suva> jenda: That makes no sense, lawstudents don't use lunix
<dole> how do i speak in yellow?
<crossmind> -.-
<crossmind> bye bye
<crossmind> -.-
<ikonia> jkpoig: I've not seen your question
<syan66> crossmind: have only 3 keys? :)
<jkpoig> can anyone help me with sis 760 drivers on ubuntu?
<jenda> Suva: oh yes they do... they can even be Ubuntu members ;)
<Gunner_Sr> dole: ?
<Suva> dole: Try speaking in red instead
<dole> my quesiton is
<shaan> ikonia: I'm running Counter Strike Source and it doesn't load completly to the game menu
<Suva> Bleh +c
<HateX> hey guys in network manager, what does enable roaming mode actually do?
<dole> how do i install the drivers for my card
<dole> intel 82865g
<NearTotalN00b> Hello!  Where are IRC newbies like me supposed to go?
<Suva> jenda: Ah, for fighting those evil patent guys
<aladinsane> portablejim: aptitude show xserver-xgl | grep installed State: not installed
<duguram1> i sure am glad i dont have 7.10
<h00k> NearTotalN00b, what are you looking to do on IRC?
<huss> when do wine or cxoffice hang the ubuntu ?
<ikonia> shaan: you'll get olid help in #winehq
<jenda> Suva: among other things :)
<HateX> duguram1, why?
<kamui> ok, Im close
<shaan> oo
<bascule> HateX: shows a list of available networks instead of connectin to just the configured one(s)
<kamui> someone tell me how to set my default mouse in Xorg.conf
<duguram1> no good reason
<shaan> ok I'll check that out, thanks ikonia!
<ikonia> shaan: that should read "solid" help
<kamui> its adding the <default pointer> because I've apparently not defined a default mouse
<dole> why people speak to me in yellow?
<dole> it's like a provate?
<duguram1> yellow??
<HateX> bascule, so this whould mainly be used for wifi?
<dole> yeah
<dole> i'm using xchat
<ikonia> dole: no its hihglighting, so you can see people are talking to you
<bascule> dole: like that?
<Suva> Yellow!
<dole> yeah
<bascule> HateX: yes totally
<dole> like a private
<dole> how do i do it?
<duguram1> i see white
<jk__> suva: i'll be interested to know how virtualbox benchmarks against vmware
<bruenig> what is the purpose of the floodbots?
<forb4d3> how do i get a module to stop loading at bootup?
<jk__> suva: performance wise
<NearTotalN00b> h00k, I'm looking to, um, chat?  Sort of get used to IRC, I suppose.
<bascule> dole: dee if you can spot the pattern
<dole> how do i talk to someone?
<ompaul> dole, it is just your client highlighting you to let you know your nick was used
<bascule> dole: see??
<Suva> Is it possible to get 3D acceleration on SiS 760 card?
<ikonia> dole: you are doing
<dole> yeah i know
<B-rabbit> where can u find the xorg.conf file?
<n33dhelp> my client doesnt highlight
<huss> gays plz why do wine or cxoffice hang up my ubuntu ?
<chester_martins_> can anyone run iTunes on UBUNTU??? :)
<dole> ikonia like that?
<Suva> jk__: Hmm, in some senses it seems to be slower, atleast last time I benchmarked it, year ago
<duguram1> cuz wine is crap
<portablejim> aladinsane: does "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep glx" yield anything?
<Suva> jk__: But it has developed much since then
<forb4d3> chester_martins_: try gtkpod
<bascule> chester_martins_: it's nasty, use amarok
<ikonia> dole: yes I can see you fine
<dole> i have to mention the nick to talk to someone in "yellow"?
<chester_martins_> bascule...but amarok on gnome is slow...
<bascule> dole: it makes it easier to spot things addressed at you
<syan66> huss: read it from tty1
<huss> <duguram1>what is crap, and thx 4 reply
<duguram1> use windows then
<HateX> For some reason when i specify a static ip address for my lan adapter, then try to ping another computer on the same network i get an error of "network unreachable" which tells me that the adapter has began to use the ip i told it to
<dole> to spot?
<duguram1> wine is crud
<aladinsane> portablejim: nope, noting but: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep glx Load "glx"
<portablejim> B-rabbit: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<forb4d3> what file can i edit to control the kernel modules loaded at boot?
<grigora> ikonia: looks like flashplugin-nonfree was already installed, but I reinstalled it and now it works, Thank you for your help
<NearTotalN00b> It's getting late.  I'm going to go.  Bye!
<bascule> HateX: try adding a default route
<dole> i understand
<dole> bascule now do you can spot me easier?
<bascule> yes
<dole> bascule ok!
<jkpoig> ikonia: is it possible to to get 3d acceeleratiion on sis 760 card
<dole> bascule thanks!
<HateX> bascule,  i do but i shouldn't need a default route if im pinging a node on the same subnet
<jkpoig> thats the questioon
<duguram1> wassup drunknmunky
<dole> portablejim hey, you offered me help with the graphic card right?
<bascule> HateX: well maybe not ...
<Suva> Ah
<HateX> bascule, i tried to simulate the problem here at my house of all of the sudden it's working now.
<Suva> jk__: http://www.linux-gamers.net/smartsection.item.56/virtualbox-vs-qemu.html
<chester_martins_> forb4d3...i don't have ipod
<chester_martins_> i want because is the best mp3 organizer that i know :p
<Suva> jk__: Some benchmark, seems vbox is better than vmware
<portablejim> dole: have you given me a model for the graphics card?
<jk__> suva: well, qemu has historically been very slow
<dole> portablejim it's an Intel 82865G graphic card
<Suva> jk__: Not when using kernel drivers
<forb4d3> chester_martins: then no
<jk__> suva: i would think xen would be a better bet .... but i'm very happy w/ vmware
<dole> portablejim and i'm trying to install the drivers
<forb4d3> chester_martins: you cant buy songs from itunes from linux
<duguram1> took me 4 days to install windows in qemu before it crashed
<syan66> is somebody know any viruses on linux?
<B-rabbit> general Q: is the x server in ubuntu  equivalent to the explorer.exe in windows...i mean does x server does the same job as the explorer.exe in windows
<jk__> yea, i think vmware is a great choice
<portablejim> aladinsane: you have to add some lines so your xorg.conf (I'll just find out what the lines are).
<ikonia> syan66 virus don't work the same in linux as they do in windows
<nomojob> Can someone please help me out?  Here's the story... I have two hard drives.  One with Ubuntu and one with XP.  Ever since i installed linux i havent been able to get my drive with XP to boot Windows.  I am to the point that I just want to get my XP back.  When I try to boot with just the XP hard drive connected, it gives me an error  "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist".  The recovery cd I have for XP does not let me have the 
<Suva> jk__: Anyways I have had no problems with perfomance on virtualbox
<jk__> b-rabbit: no.
<bascule> forb4d3: I thaink you can using pymusique, you just need an account already open
<HateX> does anyone know how to specify a range to scan using nmap?
<aladinsane> portablejim: ok thnx a lot
<ikonia> nomojob: put a windows XP cd in and use the "fixboot" option in recovery mode
<HateX> x.x.x.x-x.x.x.y doesn't work
<Gunner_Sr> dole: I think you have to get the source for graphics driver, http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html
<syan66> ikonia, I know it. Any another type of activity?
<B-rabbit> jk__, what is the job for x server then?
<portablejim> dole: Unless I know what model of graphics card you are trying to install I can't help you.
<ikonia> dole: what card do you have
<VSpike> hatex I think it's x.x.x.x-y
<ikonia> syan66: pardon ?
<Suva> jk__: And last time I used linux guest on win machine on vmware I replaced it with vbox because vmware was much slower and didn't want to install guest additions
<jk__> b-rabbit: it's the base of windowing
<HateX> VSpike, thanks
<dole> gunner_sr thanks
<ikonia> dole: what card is it you have
<dole> ikonia intel 82865G
<nomojob> ikonia: it doesn not give me an option for that
<jk__> b-rabbit: gnome,kde, enlighthenment, etc.etc. all sit on top of x
<ikonia> dole:  you don't need to get any additional drivers for that
<dole> portablekim i gave you the model
<VSpike> hatex: it's been a while though
<dole> ikonia look
<ikonia> nomojob: boot from a windows XP install cd and use "recovery" option
<Gunner_Sr> dole: no problem, generally intel graphics drivers should work with linux out of the box. But this will give you the latest version.
<dole> ikonia i have a game that requires 3d acceleration, i have 3d acc but i can't open the gamne, simple as that
<ikonia> Gunner_Sr: why does he need the later version ?
<dole> Gunner_Sr thanks man!
<ikonia> dole: yes, that is simple, changing the drivers will probably do nothing for you to fix that
<HateX> VSpike, yes your right it works cheers
<MasterShrek> nomojob, enter the recovery console and type: fixmbr
<MasterShrek> (off the xp install cd)
<VSpike> HateX: yeah, you can also do e.g. 10.0.0-5.1-254
<dole> ikonia i'm new at ubuntu
<Gunner_Sr> ikonia: http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm
<Gunner_Sr> dole: http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm try this as well.
<VSpike> HateX: you can also do 192.168.1.0/24
<dole> ikonia so, why are the drivers for download.. :S
<syan66> ikonia, I know, that viruses do not work under nix* as well as under windows. But it work some another way?
<ikonia> Gunner_Sr why are you showing me that link
<nomojob> Thats my problem.  The cd doesnt give me a command line
<HateX> VSpike, i see
<ikonia> dole: for intergration into later versions of xorg
<dole> Gunner_Sr thanks, look, i downlaoded them but in order to compile it, i need to install xfree86
<ikonia> dole: no you don't !
<bascule> HateX: you can also 192.168.0.*
<ankur> what is the name of the best DVD player in ubuntu?
<dole> ikonia sure?
<nomojob> it takes me to a GUI that lets me replace system files with or without formatting
<MasterShrek> !dvd
<duguram1> DVD player
<bascule> ankur: xine
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ikonia> nomojob: boot from the windows XP recovery cd
<dole> ikonia i read thta
<ikonia> dole: %150
<cox> is there a command to empty trash?
<ikonia> dole: tell you what, do what you want
<dole> ikonia lol, and when i compile it says that i need the latest kernel modules
<jkpoig> eniveis, helpful, bye
<ikonia> dole: because you have no idea what your doing
<dole> ikonia haha, yeah i'm new
<duguram1> im bob dole
<dole> ikonia i know that ubuntu doesn't recognize the 3d acceleration
<dole> duguram1 and?
<portablejim> aladinsane: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46882/
<HateX> bascule, thanx
<nomojob> ikonia: when i put in the cd it takes me to a GUI that lets me replace system files with or without formatting.  thats is all the options I have.  I cant do anything else with that cd.  it seems it is useless to me right now.
<ikonia> dole: do what you want
<ianq> hi, quick question: my ubuntu, server edition, refuses to shutdown or reboot after a few days of running. i'm using # reboot and # shutdown -r now and neither works. anyone got any idea or need more info?
<ikonia> nomojob: join ##windows and ask for XP install cd support
<dole> ikonia hey please help me, i don't know what to do
<ikonia> ianq: what happens why you try the shutdown ?
<dole> ikonia you say i don't have to install a driver??
<ianq> ikonia: "Broadcast message from root@inetserv
<ianq>         (/dev/pts/0) at 8:23 ...
<ianq> The system is going down for reboot NOW!"
<Gunner_Sr> ikonia: show you the intel graphics support. an FYI.
<ianq> but it doesn't reboot or shutdown
<ikonia> Gunner_Sr: I'm well aware of it
<ikonia> ianq: does it just do nothing
<dole> Gunner_Sr now i¡'m looking at the pages sorry
<ikonia> Gunner_Sr: advising someone to get later drivers for no-reason is not wise
<ianq> ikonia: correct. i can still use it as if i had done nothing
<ikonia> ianq: anything in theh syslog ?
<aladinsane> portablejim: and i could/should add those 3 lines anywhere in xorg.conf?
<Pollman> What is a good free partition program?
<ianq> where's that?
<Gunner_Sr> ikonia: huh?
<ikonia> ianq: /var/log/messages
<ikonia> Pollman: gparted
<dole> ikonia no reason you say??
<bascule> Pollman: depends what you are used to
<dole> ikonia it wouldn't fix my problem?
<ianq> ikonia: nothing recently. these are the most recent entries: Dec  1 06:27:20 inetserv syslogd 1.4.1#20ubuntu4: restart.
<ianq> Dec  1 06:46:42 inetserv -- MARK --
<Pollman> bascule, I want to make my ubuntu partition significantly smaller
<Gunner_Sr> ikonia: if the graphic support is not there out of the product, then what other options do you have?
<ikonia> int0: check "who -r" see what your current run level
<bascule> dole: opena terminal and say glxgears, if you are > 1000fps, thats as good as it gets
<bascule> Pollman: you want gparted
<dole> bascule i read something about that, thanks, i'll try
<Goosemoose> Hi, trying to get apt-cacher installed on ubuntu. Seems to install fine but i can't browse to http://localhost:3142. Tried to restart the service and it says unable to bind socker (port 3142) Any idea why?
<Pollman> bascule, will it run in vista or will I have to boot into ubuntu?
<bascule> Pollman: man it's ubuntu based
<bascule> Pollman: my knowledge of free win software is weak
<Pollman> bascule, yeah I see that now
<dole> bascule hey i did it
<duguram1> why do i eat cupcakes
<dole> bascule it's woring at 500 fps
<dole> bascule :(
<ikonia> !offtopic >duguram1
<portablejim> aladinsane: I think it should go below " # Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet" (between the sections)
<aladinsane> portablejim: by the way, i already had those lines: Section "Module" Load "glx" Load "GLcore" Load "dri" Load "v4l" EndSection
<ianq> ikonia: any idea?
<bascule> dole: that is pretty low, but maybe as good as you get, 865?
<ikonia> ianq: apologies I missed your last respone
<ianq> ikonia: nothing recently. these are the most recent entries: Dec  1 06:27:20 inetserv syslogd 1.4.1#20ubuntu4: restart.
<ianq> Dec  1 06:46:42 inetserv -- MARK --
<ikonia> ianq: do a "who -r" and check your run level
<dole> bascule 865 what? fps?
<bascule> dole: no intel 865
<dole> bascule oh
<JerekDain> hello, all. i'm a user of moderate linux experience, and i'm just setting up ubuntu on my work comp (Dell Optiplex 320, dual-booting with windows xp), and now that the install is done when i choose ubuntu i just get a black screen with a blinking cursor and can't do anything. i had to do acpi=off to install, but that's in the boot command too. google isn't helping, anyone able to gelp?
<dole> bascule the model it's 82865g
<ianq> ikonia: run-level 6  2007-12-01 08:14                   last=2
<ikonia> ianq: now that is interesting
<dole> bascule 865 reffers tyo the model?
<ikonia> ianq: your run level has changed to 6 (reboot) so it should be going down
<bascule> dole: yeah, maybe 500 is your lot ...
<ianq> it's been trying to reboot for three days now?
<aladinsane> portablejim: thnx for the effort but i got to go give GF some loving :) I'll deal with it tomorrow
<dole> bascule so what can i do to fix this???
<bascule> dole: it osn't broken
<cox> command for emplying the trash bin anyone?
<ikonia> ianq: just having a little ponder, as you are "going down" so to speak
<forb4d3> figured out my own answer the file is /etc/modprobe.conf to change which kernel modules are loaded on boot for those wondering
<bascule> isn't
<portablejim> aladinsane: Bye.
<dole> bascule but shouldn't work over 1000fps?
<dole> bascule i have 3d acceleretion in my card
<bascule> well I forgot what card you have
<dole> bascule windows recognized it perfectly
<ianq> ikonia: it seems to keep on doing this quite a bit. any clue as to why? it works just fine within the first few days after the last reboot, but once the machine runs for a few days it starts doing this and i have to power it off by hand. a linux system shouldn't do that
<bascule> dole: it is a reasonable rate for the card you have
<ikonia> ianq: what does your server do ?
<ikonia> ianq: what is its function
<dole> bascule.. oh ok.. but there is sth i don't understand, for example, when i installed cedega transgamming.. it did't detect 3d acceleration, same as a game i try to play..
<ianq> ikonia: lamp + cron jobs
<ikonia> ianq: ok can we try a few things
<ianq> ikonia: i control it thru SSH from my laptop on the road occasionally
<ianq> ikonia: ok :-)
<ikonia> ianq: lets shut down apache/mysql manually first of all
<porkchop_> quick question: what is the next expected LTR?
<porkchop_> err LTS
<ianq> ikonia: one moment
<ikonia> ianq: do you know how to do that using the init scripts
<bascule> dole: well I am not sure why, cause that is an acceptable score for an 865
<erUSUL> !lts
<ianq> ikonia: no
<ianq> ikonia: please explain
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ikonia> ianq: sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<Slart> porkchop_: I think the next one is hardy heron.. ie the one coming in april
<ianq> ikonia: oh, sure
<ikonia> ianq: cool
<bascule> dole: perhaps they will only run on nvidia and ati ...
<Jack_Bauer> I'd like to have an information about password storing on Ubuntu
<ianq> ikonia:
<ianq> root@inetserv:/# /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<ianq>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail] ahaaa
<dole> bascule but i am talking about 3d acceleration,m is it involved with the score?
<JerekDain> anyone have any advice for why i just get a blank screen on startup with my new ubuntu install?
<pteague_work> anybody know of something like winscp for linux?  a gui for sftp/scp ?
<ikonia> ianq: I think we have a winner ;)
<bascule> dole: can you install and run celestia and foobillard?
<ianq> ikonia: why does it do that?
<Slart> JerekDain: running with a nvidia 8800?
<dole> bascule windows detects 3d acceleration and everything works just fine :S
<ikonia> ianq: can you check the mysql log ?
<ianq> ikonia: yes. one moment
<dole> bascule and what are those?
<Jack_Bauer> I have created a VMware virtual machine for the sole purpose of P2P (MLDonkey+Azureus), configured to block IP addresses of known anti-P2P organizations...
<Jack_Bauer> And to do other useful thing for P2P users...
<Nekochan> having a really weird issue, I have a wireless keybaord/mouse combo using a bluetooth adapater, it worked in windows and during the install but now after install the mouse only has a 5 foot range (yes I tried replacing the batteries) and the keyboard is still 25 feet (what it's supposed to be)
<B-rabbit> I am trying to create partition with GParted but before you can make a partition you have to have a Disklabel. But when I try to create a Disklabel by goin into GParted > Device >Set Disklabel....it says that "WARNING: Creating a new disklabel will erase all data on /dev/sda! "...and my ubuntu is installed in /dev/sda i think...is there a way around this....help needed plz...thanx
<bascule> dole: one app and one game that will test the graphical performance
<JerekDain> Slart: ATI Radeon x1300... it's not completely blank, i actually get a blinking cursor, and the kernel just appears to not load...
<dole> bascule and how do i run them??
<Pollman> Anyone know of any good themes for gutsy with compiz-fusion?
<dole> bascule temrinal?
<ianq> ikonia: which one? i've got mysql.err, mysql.log (empty), mysql.log.1.gz through 7
<gidna_> When I use tuxguitar I can't listen the audio of the other software..
<Jack_Bauer> Now, I'd like to post it on the VMware website, but I have to change passwords of the users and of Azuresus, because as of now I use the ones I use regularly on web sites, my PC, ecc...
<ikonia> ianq: check err
<Slart> JerekDain: hmm.. well I get the same symptoms if I don't disable the splash screen.. you could try that
<gidna_> can you help me?
<dole> bascule no i dont have celestia installed
<ianq> ikonia: empty
<bascule> dole: install them first in synaptics, they will show in the menu
<dole> bascule ok i'll try
<ikonia> ianq: tell you what, lets start mysql manually
<tacone> gidna_: they plan to fix the sound once for all the next version :-)
<JerekDain> Slart: we stripped out the commands for quiet and splash... do i have to specify no splash screen or should removing the call for it have done it?
<gidna_> they who?
<ianq> ikonia: don't we have to stop it first?
<Paddy_EIRE> gidna_: the manitees
<tacone> ubuntu developers
<JerekDain> Slart: also, it seems like it's not even looking for the kernel. we don't hear the HDs spinning at all, and tab completion is selecting the right kernel
<Slart> JerekDain: removing the SPLASH word in grub's menu.lst should do it..
<gidna_> you have the same pronblem?
<mage2> Anyone know of a workaround for the grep -P problem?
<ikonia> ianq: try starting it
<JerekDain> Slart: yeah, then we tried that
<dole> bascule hey, in synaptic i couldn't find celestia and foobillard :S
<ianq> ikonia: # /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ianq>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld   it's hanging here, not doing anything
<dole> bascule i'm in the live cd 7.04
<tacone> i guess many have similar problems
<Slart> JerekDain: does the live cd work?
<tacone> oss, alsa etc.
<JerekDain> Slart: perfectly
<bascule> dole: well that explains everything
<tzfardea> Hey, I'm recording something with VLC and I want to stop it automatically when I'm not near the computer, is there a way to do this?
<tacone> you could try to check if that software supports alsa
<Slart> JerekDain: and if you use the open source "old" ati drivers.. ?
<dole> bascule i had the 7.10 but i damaged gdm now i'm in live cd
<dole> bascule but in 7.10 happened the same things
<tacone> do you have tux-guitar alsa ?
<Pollman> Anyone know of any good gutsy themes?
<erUSUL> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tacone> Pollman: I use leopardizer
<tacone> (emerald)
<ted0816> Hi, I have been having problems in Ubuntu with torrents.  I tried using the default BitTorrent Clinet but if I try to download a 12GB file for example it says too many files open and then it wont download.  I tried to use different clients such as deluge, bittornado, ktorrent, azureus, but they all freeze up my pc after some time causing me to have to reboot.  Is there a way I can fix this, I think it has something to do with the open f
<ted0816> iles thing.
<JerekDain> Slart: how would i do that? though i really think it's not a video problem because i can see the cursor fine, it's just not doing anything, not even an error message.... it really looks like it's just not loading the kernel
<ianq> ikonia: did you get my last message?
<ikonia> ianq: sorry I missed it
<JerekDain> Slart: a coworker with the same issue is going to try reinstalling with lilo instead of grub
<ianq> ikonia: # /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ianq>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld   it's hanging here, not doing anything
<ikonia> ianq: mysql and syslog "logs"
<ted0816> I have been having problems in Ubuntu with torrents.  I tried using the default BitTorrent Clinet but if I try to download a 12GB file for example it says too many files open and then it wont download.  I tried to use different clients such as deluge, bittornado, ktorrent, azureus, but they all freeze up my pc after some time causing me to have to reboot.  Is there a way I can fix this, I think it has something to do with the open files
<ted0816>  thing
<Slart> JerekDain: well.. that you're seeing the cursor could just mean that it couldn't initialize the graphics mode and that it's still in text mode
<ianq> ikonia: what?
<ikonia> ianq: check the logs
<JerekDain> Slart: that could be
<erUSUL> !repeat | ted0816
<ubotu> ted0816: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<JerekDain> Slart: how do i use the old drivers?
<Slart> JerekDain: do you use the restricted drivers in ubuntu?
<JerekDain> btw, single user mode also doesn't boot
<JerekDain> i've never gotten it to load once, so i have no idea... all defaults so far
<dole> THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP, I GTG BYE!
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dole> i know
<dole> :P
<ikonia> then why do it
<dole> it was for everyone to read em
<bascule> dole: bye
<ikonia> we can read lower case
<ted0816>  torrents.  I tried using the default BitTorrent Clinet but if I try to download a 12GB file for example it says too many files open and then it wont download.  I tried to use different clients such as deluge, bittornado, ktorrent, azureus, but they all freeze up my pc after some time causing me to have to reboot.  Is there a way I can fix this?
<dole> i'm a grate ful man
<Slart> JerekDain: oh.. single user mode doesn't work either.. .. why not try enabling some debugging output and see what it's going through..
<dole> lol, sorry bye
<JerekDain> Slart: ah, how do we do that?
<bascule> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ianq> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/df62f94c
<bascule> argentina?
<Slart> JerekDain: grub switches again =).. hang on.. I'll just check the syntax
<ikonia> ianq: looking
<ianq> ikonia: ignore the date - for some reason, the server stopped updatating the date 3 days ago
<JerekDain> Slart: thanks :)
<pmdoc> Hi! I have a question about beagle and (intermittent) network drives. Maybe someone here can provide som answers, because I can not find them anywhere else....
<ianq> ikonia: so i just changed it to 12/4/07 which is not yet reflected in the log files
<LjL> bascule: they don't do support, -es does
<ted0816>  I have been having problems in Ubuntu with torrents.  I tried using the default BitTorrent Clinet but if I try to download a 12GB file for example it says too many files open and then it wont download.  I tried to use different clients such as deluge, bittornado, ktorrent, azureus, but they all freeze up my pc after some time causing me to have to reboot.  Is there a way I can fix this
<ikonia> ianq: ok, there are a few possible issues here
<bascule> LjL: thanks, just didn't know the .ar country of origin
<cas_> hi, I have a problem with Gutsy, sometimes my keyboard stops working with windows. After closing the window it starts working again. Any idea what this bug could be? I have it on 2 computers now :S
<ikonia> ianq: want to go throguh them
<bascule> i guessed right :)
<Slart> JerekDain: hmm.. now when I'm looking at my menu.lst.. I have the switch "nosplash".. perhaps you should try that before we do anything else
<ianq> ikonia: absolutely. i appreciate your help so far
<JerekDain> Slart: ok, i'll try that on my coworker's machine (so i won't have to leave chat - i'm on my windows partition right now)
<ikonia> ianq: no problem, ok first things first, the date issue, it may not seem a big deal, but having the wrong date can be a real problem
<Slart> JerekDain: do that.. and remove the "quiet" switch if it's there..
<ikonia> ianq: second thing, it looks like mysql is starting up then hanging which is causing the shut down problem
<ted0816>  I have been having problems in Ubuntu with torrents.  I tried using the default BitTorrent Clinet but if I try to download a 12GB file for example it says too many files open and then it wont download.  I tried to use different clients such as deluge, bittornado, ktorrent, azureus, but they all freeze up my pc after some time causing me to have to reboot.  Is there a way I can fix this
<tzfardea> Is there a command that stops VLC from playing?
<erUSUL> !repeat | ted0816
<ubotu> ted0816: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bascule> !patience | ted
<ubotu> ted: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arcdarkwolf> Hi!
<pmdoc> Hi! I have a question about beagle and (intermittent) network drives. Maybe someone here can provide som answers, because I can not find them anywhere else....
<ianq> ikonia: i reset the date every once in a while, but once the system starts hanging again the date gets goofy. sounds plausible?
<ted0816> ubotu stfu
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<toby_> Hi people I have some questions
<toby_> please
<ikonia> ianq: possible, yes
<LjL> !stfu | ted0816
<ubotu> ted0816: please see above
<JerekDain> Slart: coworker already tried that... using another machine he looked up info and found that it's because of a crappy ata controller on this model, and the only fix people are suggesting is "install lilo"
<ianq> ikonia: so, what can i do to fix the date problem and mysql?
<tacone> anyone for a kubuntu vmware appliance ?
<toby_> im not in a hurry soz for giving that impression
<arcdarkwolf> Hi, sorry to be a bit of a hassle, I've pretty much got my ubuntu system on the go, but I need help with installing Flash 9... could I be such a pain and ask for help?
<ikonia> ianq: ok - first things first, lets kill mysql
<ikonia> ianq: ps -ef | grep mysql
<krish> hia
<pmdoc> Hi! I have a question about beagle and (intermittent) network drives. Maybe someone here can provide som answers, because I can not find them anywhere else....
<krish> nyone
<erUSUL> ted0816: i've seen aperson with your same problem on #ubuntu-es. I revised with him all her limits (files processes) the openend files (lsof) the limits of the running kernel etc and i couldn't find the reason for that error.
<tacone> krish: ?
<ompaul> !ask | krish
<ubotu> krish: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<toko123> is there a linux app which will auto-dial around 3,00o phone numbers in an emergency?
<krish> hehe
<user1> gutsy looks like a nice release, too bad i cant get sound working on it
<krish> i have a compaq v3000 laptop and the sounds stopped after hibernating
<toby_> What settings might you change to allow VPN traffic though your Firewall
<erUSUL> toko123: chat, wvdial called from scripts and cron jobs
<Slart> JerekDain: ok.. then I guess lilo is the next thing to try
<krish> i googled and found that this is a known issue
<Paddy_EIRE> user1: me neither although there are patches
<ianq> ikonia: kill <whatever the process id>?
<krish> but cant find a solution for it
<deomess> I'm a complete linux newbie looking to install ubuntu.  Is there a page anywhere that lists differences between the Desktop and Server editions?
<krish> is there a patch or something
<ikonia> ianq: you got it
<ompaul> krish, search launchpad.net for an answer for that
<LjL> !server > deomess    (deomess, see the private message from Ubotu)
<JerekDain> Slart: i have to reinstall ubuntu for that don't i? do you know if i have to do anything tricky to make it work with my windows xp partition properly again?
<user1> Paddy. ive looked cant find any fixes
<bascule> deomess: if you are a noob you want desktop, thats akk there is to it
<krish> ok
<ianq> ikonia: it just comes up with a new pid
<arcdarkwolf> What commands would I use in the Terminal to install Flash?
<Paddy_EIRE> user1: then you have not looked...
<ikonia> ianq: kill the parent
<ompaul> !flash | arcdarkwolf
<ubotu> arcdarkwolf: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<krish> hi tsunami
<pmdoc> Hi! I have a question about beagle and (intermittent) network drives. Maybe someone here can provide som answers, because I can not find them anywhere else....The thing is...bealge seems to forget previous indexed folders when  they are disconnected...Anyway around this so I don't have to reindex every time I mount them???
<arcdarkwolf> Thanks!
<ianq> ikonia: oh. i think it just restarted
<user1> toshiba A135-S7403
<deomess> thanks bascule, ubotu
<Slart> JerekDain: I wouldn't think so.. lilo or grub should only deal with the absolute first part of the startup.. after that it's the same afaik.. there are probably howto's out there for switching back and forth
<ikonia> ianq: now try to stop it
<JerekDain> Slart: though windows wasn't crazy about ubuntu's changing of the partitions the first time around. :P when i got back to windows it forced a somewhat lengthy uninteruptable disk check on next boot
<ianq> ikonia: one moment. it's in the process of coming back up
<lusepuster> Hi; I'm trying to build amsn from svn but it can't find my tcl build dir. I got tcl8.4-dev installed, what might the problem be then?
<ikonia> ianq: no problem
<JerekDain> Slart: yeah, i'm just wondering how to tell ubunto to install over the same partitions...
<ikonia> lusepuster: you won't find a build dir as its pre-compiled
<mage2> Anyone know of a workaround for the grep -P problem? the perl compatable regex is unsupported
<JerekDain> ubuntu*
<Paddy_EIRE> user1: you would be better of using what works for you until maybe Hardy comes out... its LTS and will more likely have those issues fixed
<Paddy_EIRE> user1: unless you like experimenting
<Slart> JerekDain: well.. you might have to do some manual reconfiguration before you'll be dualbooting etc..
<ianq> ikonia: it might have shut down. brb, gotta go to the basement
<ikonia> ianq: ok
<bascule> Paddy_EIRE: LTS?
<lusepuster> ikonia, thx - will try and figure out a workaround if there is any
<JerekDain> damn... and the default automatic dual-boot with grub seemed to be working so nice...
<user1> paddy: 6.06 sound works fine, ubuntu is going backwards not forwards
<Paddy_EIRE> !lts | bascule
<ubotu> bascule: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<bascule> Paddy_EIRE: thanks
<arcdarkwolf> Ahh, still having problem with the Flash
<Paddy_EIRE> user1: no its not
<delphi> Hi. Is anybody use a HansaWorld Enterprise?
<ikonia> lusepuster: ok
<mage2> no ideas on the grep question? or did i miss the reply
<m1r> Paddy_EIRE: lts also support 5 years if i patch desktop on server install ?
<Paddy_EIRE> user1: things get updated and sometimes it has a knock on affect with other things... although its impossible to get things just right the first time around for everyone
<bascule> mage2: what is -P issue?
<arcdarkwolf> Excuse me, I'm still having problems with my Flash. I'm still getting to grips with the terminal...
<ianq> ikonia: ok. i'm back. # /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<ianq>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                     [ OK ]
<mage2> bascule: grep does not have the -P option supported.  its the perl compatable regular expressions
<JerekDain> Slart: well apparently we're going to try grub2... i'm off to reboot to the live cd and see how it goes. thanks a lot for the help. :)
<ikonia> ianq: ok, thats looking better
<ompaul> arcdarkwolf, that is why I gave you the instructions on how to install flash in the url: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<bascule> mage2: perl -e 'some stuf that looks weird' ?
<deomess> I have a Desktop LiveCD up and running in my laptop right now, but the Install application is taking *hours*.  It could be that my disc drive is wonky but I figure I'd ask if anyone else has seen this.  If all else fails I'll try the text-mode installer.
<ikonia> ianq: now can we do the same from cron
<ianq> ikonia: please explain
<bluntz> Is there a mythbuntu channel yet?
<ikonia> ianq: sudo /etc/init.d/cron stop
<arcdarkwolf> ompaul, I read the document up and down, I still don't know what to do
<ikonia> bluntz: I don't think so
<ianq> ikonia: done
<bascule> bluntz: /j #mythbuntu, is it just you?
<mage2> bascule: -e is close but not the same. i read that 11/07 the ubuntu team said they were going to fix it but can not find a workaround or any progress
<ikonia> ianq: now can we try "shutdown -r now"
<ianq> it's rebooting now
<bluntz>  /j #mythbuntu, is it just you?
<ikonia> ianq: thats better :)
<bluntz> lol
<bascule> mage2: no idea, sorry
<ompaul> arcdarkwolf, from the menu - system - administration - synaptic package manager search for "flashplugin-nonfree" and install it
<bluntz> lazy me
<ianq> ikonia: ok, it's back up
<sulo> Hi, anybody using Bluefish HTML editor, who can tell me how to turn off the automatic appending of closing tags?
<mw-home_> where does the ubuntu set the runlevel?  The next time I reboot, I don't want to start X.
<Orion> im having an issue.  Everything i load has a gigantic title bar and huge maximize and minimize buttons
<ikonia> ianq: ok - thats interesting, I think you have a problem with mysql hanging
<erUSUL> mw-home_: boot in recovery mode (from the grub manu)
<Paddy_EIRE> Orion: change your theme then
<ikonia> ianq: that appears to tbe the core of the problem
<ianq> ikonia: yeah ;-) what can i do about it?
<portablejim> My wireless stopped working when I tried to connect to another network.
<ikonia> ianq: well, first thing you can do is wait for it to happen again, then strace the mysql process
<arcdarkwolf> ompaul, oh I see, thanks. I was kinda lost before
<ikonia> ianq: you can up the log level in the "my.cnf" file
<ompaul> arcdarkwolf, enjoy
<Orion> paddy_EIRE: I am using the default theme
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres | Orion
<ubotu> Orion: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia> ianq: do you follow
<ianq> ikonia: yes, i was just looking thru my.cnf
<ikonia> ianq: just checking
<mw-home_> erUSUL: thanks.
<ianq> ikonia: do i want to uncomment "#log            = /var/log/mysql/mysql.log" ?
<ikonia> ianq: thata a good start
<ianq> ikonia: ok, done
<lusepuster> ikonia, this is not strictly Ubuntu, but if I have to point to tcl-binaries in the configure script, would that be the /usr/lib/tcl* dirs or the /usr/bin/tclsh* dirs, you happen to know that?
<bluntz> well theres an ubuntu-mythtv channel
<ikonia> lusepuster: it would be the binaries
<ikonia> not the libs
<chester_martins_> exist a SO based on linux to my nokia 6630?
<ianq> ikonia: do you think it's a software or a hardware problem?
<ikonia> ianq: I would assume software, but it's hard to tell without more info
<krish> why dont i have a /dev/modem on laptop
<ianq> ikonia: alright. i've had a problem with this for a while, also under gentoo a few months back
<ianq> ikonia: i originally blamed it on gentoo and hoped that under ubuntu things would be better
<ianq> ikonia: i guess it wasn't my gentoo install ;-)
<ikonia> ianq: hardware (memory) is a good first look then
<ianq> ikonia: how?
<Paddy_EIRE> !memtest | ianq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !dial-up | krish
<ikonia> ianq: an easy test to do is run the "memcheck" boot option from the ubuntu cd - let it run solid for 24 hours, see if it reports any errors
<ubotu> krish: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<sparkymist> hey
<r00tintheb0x> Im back, anyone needing advanced help please feel free to ask
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<Spasoje> hi all :)
<Goosemoose> anyone else here use pressed files for installs? Some reason it doesn't like my mirror country
<Goosemoose> I have
<ianq> ikonia: i have to install it first?
<ikonia> ianq: no - just boot from the livecd
<Goosemoose> d-i mirror/country string United States
<ikonia> ianq: at the boot menu there is "memtest" option
<Dankchild> hey guys i have a serrious problem, i booted up today and my external hard drive made this clicking noise and it just keeps doing it, i fear the worst. what do i do?
<ianq> ikonia: is there any way that i can just install it? i have no clue where the live cd is ;-)
<ikonia> ianq: I think its installed with all desktop version, so I would assume its in the server version too, check in your /boot/grub/menu.lst see if you have a "memtest" option
<tacone> !alsa
<ompaul> Dankchild, back it up asap
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shaft0> I'm having a weird problem with Gutsy.  It
<shaft0> err
<ianq> ikonia: yes. i uncommented the line memtest86=true
<ikonia> ianq: reboot and select it from your boot menu
<shaft0> It's like a freeze, only in reverse.  Everything still works (visually speaking, downloads continue, etc) but I can't move the mouse, and the keyboard doesn't respond.
<MikeH> Evening chaps
<MikeH> is there a disc/partition manager available in ubunty.
<shaft0> If I Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, will my downloads (firefox) stop?
<ianq> ikonia: i can't - there's no monitor to my server. it's just the box hooked up to the network ;-)
<krish> ubotu: erUSUL: thks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about erusul: thks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MikeH> *ubuntu
<usser> shaft0, yes
<ianq> ikonia: is there any way i can monitor it thru ssh?
<ikonia> ianq: you'll need to get a monitor then
<LjL> MikeH: gparted?
<ikonia> ianq: no, its a boot option
<ompaul> ikonia, I have tests that show that is not a 100% fault catcher,
<ikonia> ianq: it boots a little binary
<ikonia> ompaul: go for it
<shaft0> usser: so any idea as to why my mouse/keyboard would freeze?
<ikonia> ianq: tag, ompaul is in
<shaft0> tried plugging them in and unplugging them, doesn't fix it.
<ianq> ikonia: ok. thanks
<usser> shaft0, can be for various reasons, is the picture changing at all. or is it completely still?
<ompaul> ianq, got yourself a monitor? the thing is that you need one for it, however be aware that it is not 100% reliable for memtesting it is a great guide
<shaft0> the picture is changing as normal
<ianq> ompaul: yeah i have a monitor
<MikeH> hrm
<ianq> ompaul: i'll see if someone got a spare keyboard around here haha
<shaft0> download rate changes, progress updates, etc, just can't move the mouse or keyboard.
<ianq> ompaul: is memtest intuitive or is there anything i should know in advance?
<shaft0> im going to try plugging in a USB mouse and seeing if i can move it with that
<Pollywog> hello, do any of you use Jabber on Pidgin ?
<ompaul> ianq, connect it and you can disconnect from your machine and boot it - on the fly - it is very obvious
<usser> shaft0, hm, right try it
<MikeH> Is there anyway to find out what controller a hd is running on? Or diferentiate between controllers? I have 2 discs on one sata controller, 1 on another, I need to erase the 2 on 1.
<shaft0> weird, works fine.
<Discerer> so I have an svn repo on my server and I want apache to be able to modify it, so I chmod the dir -R 777, but when I create a new file, it automatically gets -rw-r--r--. why?
<LjL> ianq: you shouldn't need a keyboard, you can use "grub-boot" to reboot into memtest
<Discerer> (this is in /usr/local/svn)
<Xteven> hi, is anyone else having problems with network-manager-openvpn and a static key ?
<Pollywog> I can't find a way to set a priority for a resource in Pidgin
<shaft0> but the other mouse still won't work.  The mouse/keyboard is PS2, and isn't working, but USB is working fine.
<LjL> ianq: grub-reboot rather
<ompaul> ianq, the test itself if very obvious let the machine sit there for a few hours and it will try all sorts of tests and show failures if it finds some, I found that installs can prove ram very quickly
<Pollywog> I think the Pidgin developers just forgot that feature for Jabber
<ompaul> ianq, if you have a spare drive hanging around and have issues installing it is usually ram
<usser> shaft0, u should file a bug report
<ianq> LjL: #grub-reboot brings memtest up?
<ompaul> ianq, you reboot the box and it will be obvious in the grub menu
<ianq> ompaul: tell you what - let me hook up the server to a monitor quickly
<shaft0> how do I go about doing that?  first issue i've had with ubuntu :P
<LjL> ianq: no, it just lets you choose which GRUB menu entry to boot from. choose the memtest one. (look at /boot/grub/menu.lst to find out which it is)
<ompaul> ianq, do it carefully
<shaft0> nm i can rtfm and figure out how to do it
<shaft0> you dont need to baby me that far ;)
<AcidBurn> Please, has anyone use the Portable VNC viewer? I could need some help! for PSP..
<shaft0> cheers
<bascule> if I installed ubuntu to an external hdd on one amchine and then plugged the hdd into another machine, would the ardware be detedted and configured reasonably well?
<sulo> If I download a .jar file (java installer), what program should I use to run it?
<erUSUL> bascule: well all installations of ubuntu uses the same kernel and modules
<LjL> sulo: java?
<erUSUL> bascule: Xorg is another history
<sulo> LjL ok=!
<sulo> thanks
<Alan_> What's my best bet for a PCI wireless card with good linux compatibility?
<ikonia> Alan_: read the hardware compatability list
<varsendaggr> hey
<Alan_> oooh, good point ikonia
<lusepuster> I tried to look at the aptitude man page but it doesnt say - what does a B after the i in installation status on an aptitude search mean?
<shaft0> The problem I have with filling out a bug report is that I can't replicate it easily.  It occurs randomly.
<bascule> erUSUL: good chance then? I have a laptop for a customer with no cd and won't boot of USB, it has a wacom touch screen cause it's a tablet, I am only slightly worried about a lock at boot time or such
 * shaft0 shrugs
<tonyyarusso> Is anyone aware of a stumbleupon extension for Epiphany?
<sulo> LjL: it won't execute it!
<LjL> sulo: java -jar filename.jar
<tom_> hi all, im trying to get myself into wm development, anyone know of an uber simple wm that i can dissect?
<bascule> erUSUL: I'll just need to try it tomorrow and see how I do, is the initrd the same across all installs too?
<ompaul> tom_, wmaker
<erUSUL> bascule: if doesn't boot from usb how do you plan to boot the external HD? why not use the way easier liveCD??
<bascule> erUSUL: remove the drive and stick it in a caddy
<sulo> LjL I get "unable to access file <filename>
<sulo> "
<samgranieri> hey everyone, i installed ubuntu and i cant figure out how to get the xserver to run at boot, or set up the mouse. any ideas?
<bascule> erUSUL: It has no cd and customer has no dock either
<LjL> sulo, err, you put the actual filename there, right?
<tom_> ompaul: ill take a look, thanks
<sulo> LjL haha. yes
<sulo> *lol*
<LjL> sulo, well, that's the error that's given when the file is not found. are you sure you're in the right directory?
<sulo> LjL btw, I'm trying to install jedit. any experience w/ that?
<LjL> nope
<samgranieri> hey everyone, i installed ubuntu and i cant figure out how to get the xserver to run at boot, or set up the mouse. any ideas?
<bascule> sulo: apt-get it
<sulo> LjL... pretty sure... I'm standing in the same dir and I've checked my spelling... :/
<ianq> LjL: well, looks like i _do_ need a keyboard to get into the boot menu ...
<bascule> !info jedit
<ubotu> Package jedit does not exist in gutsy
<roderick_> he
<genii> server install, i'm guessing
<varsendaggr> sulo apt-get anythiny
<bascule> I wonder why no jedit, it is gpl
<roderick_> e
<tom_> ompaul: a lot of code.... :D
<sulo> LjL Oh, now it's working.. must have been my typing anywa. thanks!
<jsoftw> Peow peow.
<jsoftw> Anyone notice that ubuntu seems to delay in connecting to ssh servers?
<erUSUL> bascule: well you can try not sure how grub will react though
<r00tintheb0x> Okay I am back, private message me for advanced help
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<ompaul> tom_, they are none trivial but that one is easy enough to work out what is doing what
<jsoftw> Erm, like say 3-4 seconds delay, whereas previously on fbsd it was instant
<sulo> has this channel got any bots?
<jsoftw> I wonder what that is.
<ikonia> sulo: yes
<LjL> !bot > sulo    (sulo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jsoftw> !bot > bot
<jsoftw> !bot > /dev/null ?
<theLichKing> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ompaul> !botabuse | jsoftw
<ubotu> jsoftw: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<sulo> ubotu apt?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> erUSUL: It is a really tough proposition, but I fancy my chances, just for conversations sake, it is the first time I have been paid to install a linux distro in 4 years as a tech
<ompaul> sulo, do /msg ubotu apt
<theLichKing> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<sulo> ompaul: okay. thanks
<ompaul> theLichKing, ehh msg the bot please
<sulo> I like apt
<MikeH> hrm
<TD-Linux> yum is getting good now too tho
<theLichKing> sulo: oh rly?
 * bascule continues to reflect on the grub issue
<theLichKing> yum is cool, just slow
<MikeH> gparted core dumps when I try to create a disclabel on a drive previously used in a raid0 array
<MikeH> any ideas?
<sulo> yeah, but he's not here
<MikeH> Would I be better off formatting it in windows?
<varsendaggr> Lich blender is great
<ompaul> MikeH, na cat /dev/zero > /dev/foo ---- but remember that you really should have deconstructed the raid in full first
<theLichKing> varsendaggr: i did this with blender http://imagebin.org/12158
<varsendaggr> l 'm on my palm i'll check it later
<theLichKing> ok
<alzamabar> Hi, could someone suggest me a good antivirus for ubuntu 7.10 gg?
<LjL> !virus > alzamabar    (alzamabar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<theLichKing> !virus > theLichKing
<LjL> !msgthebot > theLichKing    (theLichKing, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sainzeo_> does anyone know if pidgin 2.3 will be available in the repos soon?
<Prax01D> I'm not getting a UDF CDRW volume to show up in a basic Ubuntu install. A CD-R shows up fine, however. Note that the UDF volume name and other mount information appear in the Device Manager. Where would be best to go about this?
<varsendaggr> theLichking i am getting into charater annimation
<ompaul> !offtopic
<poeloq> hey!
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xteven> lol ok
<varsendaggr> ompaul, true
<Xteven> the network-manager-openvpn docs say that static keys are onn the todo list
<poeloq> is there anyway to disable the optical drive in my laptop under Ubuntu? My system freezes when the kernel tries to access it
<markus_> is there any way to go back to my old os xp?
<LjL> !dualboot > markus_    (markus_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<salah> Any good archive tools that open RAR files? must be simple, both graphics and consolebased
<LjL> !rar > salah    (salah, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> salah: file-roller
<ompaul> markus_, you use your install disk and ask in ##windows
<broken> When I am told that I can resume a screen like, screen -r [pid.]tty.host what is the correct format?
<broken> I don't know what goes for pid, or tty
<alzamabar> I installed ubuntu 7.10 gg and logging in with my username (with admin privileges I assume). There is also a root user. First of all: am I in total control of my PC or am I a secondary user? Is root the full admin? Can the root user be removed?
<broken> alzamabar, yea you are in full control, root user cannot be removed far as I know.
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> alzamabar: why did you enabled the root user?
<ompaul> broken, http://www.amitu.com/blog/2004/12/screen-howto.html screen howto
<alzamabar> erUSUL, Actually I did not do anything. I just installed the system :)
<duguram1> wow chrispirillo hates vista
<duguram1> i think he is scurred of ubuntu
<alzamabar> Is there an XChat program for Ubuntu (so that I can chat from that machine instead of my Windows one)?
<duguram1> its called gaim
<tacone> alzamabar: GAIM !
<duguram1> or pidgin
<dai1313> Konversation
<astro76> alzamabar, it's called xchat, actually
<Condoulo> alzamabar- xChat is available for Ubuntu
<stefg> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tacone> yes pidgin
<dmckee> How can I see windows shared folders from Ubuntu7.10 ?
<alzamabar> k, thanks
<broken> ompaul, that doesn't really assist me..
<erUSUL> !samba | dmckee
<theLichKing> xchat is a linux program from the beginning
<Condoulo> alzamabar- Actually, I am currently using xChat on Ubuntu right now :P
<dmckee> !samba
<tacone>  sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ubotu> dmckee: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<duguram1> put them on a partition and install ubuntu
<broken> I know those commands, I am not sure on how to attach a specfic screen when I have many of them.
<broken> re-attach
<r00tintheb0x> /clear
<duguram1> anybody seen the xwindow screensavers for ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<r00tintheb0x> my bad
<alzamabar> Condoulo, is that the Fedora version?
 * gordonjcp has an analogue screensaver
<CrashOverride> how do I set the screen resolution back to the default from recovery mode
<ompaul> broken, then perhaps this is what you want to read about gnu/screen http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<erUSUL> !fixres | CrashOverride
<ubotu> CrashOverride: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dmckee> Is Samba installed on Ubuntu 7.10 already? (and configured?)
<duguram1> how do i turn my glmatrix screensaver blue
<poeloq> does anybody know what this means: [   58.893742] hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
<Joss> been trying this in the uk channel, but still goes unanswered... terminal window "ls" does not reveal added files. new terminal ls does, nautilus does. but running ls in existing window does not. any ideas?
<Flare183> dmckee:> no
<poeloq> it is the last message i get before my system crashes
<Flare183> you have to install it
<Condoulo> alzamabar- Fedora version? I don't know what you mean by that. All I did was go to add/remove programs in Ubuntu to install xChat.
<dmckee> ok thank you Flare83
<Flare183> np
<erUSUL> dmckee: have you tried Places>Network ??
<duguram1> ducky mcduckee
<stefg> !intelhda | poeloq
<ubotu> poeloq: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<alzamabar> Condoulo, how do I do that? (Sorry but I'm a completely newbie in Ubuntu). Actually converted from Windows ;)
<duguram1> windoze
<erUSUL> alzamabar: go to Application>Add/Remove search for xchat
<Condoulo> alzamabar- On the Applications Menu, there should be an option called Add/Remove, go there. Then search for xChat, and then check it, press apply, and then wait for it to install
<duguram1> a lot of things are free but development is not one of them
<erUSUL> !synaptic | alzamabar
<ubotu> alzamabar: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<theLichKing> why can't i view pictures i have on the desktop?
<avellino> legge l audio ma non da suono ho kubuntu su un acer travel mate che devo scrivere in shell?
<CrashOverride> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » do I need to include the last part
<P5YCH0> somebody can help? how i can instal the emerald?
<broken> ompaul,  all i'd like to know is what screen -r [[pid.]tty[.host]]
<broken>  is
<robobob> hey i put cd into my drive but nothing is happening
<theLichKing> eog starts up with no picture.. or it takes forever to load then it shows nothing
<CrashOverride> the weird symbols
<stefg> !it | avellino
<ubotu> avellino: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pollywog> avellino: #ubuntu-it
<alzamabar> Condoulo, thanks. I'm doing it now. Hopefully I'll be chatting with you guys soon from my Ubuntu PC!!
<avellino> οοκ
<pg> gurb-install gives me error " Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."  Help!
<Chewy954> linux wont boot... Not sure y.... stays on black screen after choosing it from the bootloader :|
<Chewy954> any ideas?
<Condoulo> alzamabar- :p ok
<duguram1> allah kazaam
<ompaul> broken, I don't know you can find that if you don't use ps auwx or lsof to find some info that you can then use with the standard screen commands
<Chewy954> wtf
<SpookyET> Is it possible to set the desktop background for each virtual desktop individually?
<riotkittie> in general, is it easier to attain a dual screen setup with nvidia than it is with ati? [two diff size screens, same res]
<Chewy954> ex2if driver or w/e shows it as a raw partition O_O
<duguram1> um no
<riotkittie> SpookyET: no. nautilus doesnt have that capability
<sceo> just (happily) got wireless working in ubuntu (replaced my $17 gateway router with a wrt54g) so the next thing I need to fix is my resolution.  I have a G965 board (GMA 3000 onboard).  Gutsy wants to display at the native 1440x900 resolution - and it works near-perfectly!  The exception is that my monitor floats around an "Input Not Supported" message, despite the fact that it works perfectly!  is there another driver I can/should use?  should I install 915reso
<alzamabar_> Hi, guys, writing from my Ubuntu PC :)
<alzamabar_> Thanx
<duguram1> as long as you have utramonitor anything is possible
<bakarat> what is _the_ best music player for ubuntu?
<LjL> !best > bakarat    (bakarat, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pollywog> SpookyET: I think you could do it in KDE
<Condoulo> alzamabar_- Nice. :) and no prob.
<Pollywog> if I am understanding correctly
<SpookyET> Pollywog: yes
<jimmygoon> How long till the new Flash hits repos?
<SpookyET> but i need it in gnome
<Pollywog> k
<gordonjcp> bakarat: the one that gets closest to meeting your needs
<bakarat> LjL: as far as music players go, functionality is pretty standard
<riotkittie> arrr.
<bascule> bakarat: amarok, that is all
<avellino> join ubuntu-it
<SpookyET> Having the same babe showing on all desktops is a bit monogamous for me.
<duguram1> hahahahaha
<LjL> bakarat: then why didn't all the music player programmers just give up when they saw "the" best music player was around?
<duguram1> off topic
<bluntz> can anyone help me with a video capture card?
<Pollywog> amarok has no equal in Gnome world?
<riotkittie> srsly.
<gordonjcp> sceo: sounds like you need to tweak your refresh frequency a bit
<LjL> duguram1: yes, you are, i think
<MasterShrek> shishio, that iso done yet?
<jimmygoon> Pollywog, banshee, rhythmbox, exaile?
<Pollywog> yes I thought so
<bascule> Pollywog: amarok has no equal anywhere on any platform
<jimmygoon> personally I think rhythmbox is great
<duguram1> answer meh
<gordonjcp> I prefer vinyl
<riotkittie> Pollywog: i think there's exaile [?] but i may be wrong on that, and from what i hear, it's not completely up to snuff though [from what i hear] it does come the closest
<sceo> gordonjcp; it only lets me select 75Hz (which is what the monitor wants) - or are you referring to something else (like xorg.conf modelines)
<bakarat> LjL: perhaps because such a "best" hasn't yet been created?
 * bascule is a big amarok fan
<jimmygoon> What does Amarok do that is so darned special?
 * sceo likes xmms the best
<bakarat> LjL: i meant a comparative best, not the absolute best ;)
<gordonjcp> sceo: hmm, not sure then
<riotkittie> but i like my media players on the non-obnoxious side :>
<jimmygoon> I always here about it but I've never seen anything that is truly fantastic
 * riotkittie huggles mpg321 
<duguram1> amarok makes me whine
<gordonjcp> sceo: yeah to be honest if I just want to play something *right now* I either use mplayer on the command line or XMMS
<riotkittie> and audacious. <3
<ompaul> duguram1, and I think your being trollalicious
<bakarat> it's just, a bud is considering switching to linux, but music is his life, and he's using foobar in windows
<bakarat> and i want to be able to tell him it has it's equal in ubuntu :P
<riotkittie> he can use foobar in linux then.
<bascule> amarok insists on well tagged files to get the full enjoyment from it, that scunners some people
<riotkittie> can he not?
<gordonjcp> what's foobar?
<theLichKing> gordonjcp: audacious is a better alternative to xmms
<theLichKing> more gnome friendly
<bakarat> riotkittie: i don't know, it's not natively portable, possibly over wine
<MasterShrek> audacious is xmms
<LjL> bakarat, even then, why didn't all the others at least jump on the wagon and become developers of that "comparative best" program? people are mentioning amarok, i'm not particularly fond of it because i find it *too* bloated with features for my likings. features are definitely not all the same in all music players, amarok is quite an example of that. someone yesterday was mentioning that quot libet was the only one they knew about that could mass-rename
<LjL> files based on id3. so, see, features do change.
<gordonjcp> theLichKing: yeah, I should look at that some time
<pg> grub-install gives error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<riotkittie> oh. foobar's actually native to win? i nevah knew that
<gordonjcp> bakarat: what's foobar?
<bakarat> gordonjcp: apparantly a kickass media app for windows :P
<bakarat> i haven't used it myself
<gordonjcp> bakarat: hm
<shameless> how can i set gnomehack to be text based?
<bascule> LjL: I can't help myself, amarok does that too, very well
<riotkittie> gordonjcp: it's a media player. nice. basic. no nonsense. at least it was when i used it way back when.
<jimmygoon> I kinda find 3 different music programs on gnome that have 99% the same feature set to be a bit annoying/redundant
<riotkittie> but that was eons ago
<sceo> http://www.foobar2000.org/screenshots/index.html
<zancik> hi all! plz help me someone how to install .sh files in terminel?
<jimmygoon> heh, it looks like rhythmbox ... :P
<riotkittie> jimmygoon: totally agree. i think someone should do something special, like, ohidunno, remove the 'play' feature from one of these players
<duguram1> oh man i hate that
<theLichKing> jimmygoon: and you don't find it redundant that more than 100 distributions exist
<theLichKing> ?
<jimmygoon> :P
<bascule> zancik: ./the.sh of /full/path/to/the.sh
<LjL> bascule, oh, i was just reporting what was said as an example, never implied i had first-hand knowledge of its being true
<bascule> :_
<bascule> :)
<gordonjcp> zancik: What exactly are you trying to do?
<bluntz> anyone know how to get sound out of pinnacle without the patchcord?
<duguram1> second hand knowledge
<bluntz> ahem sox
<jimmygoon> oh I give up
<jimmygoon> its not my dev time
<CrashOverride> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart didn't fix ANYTHING
<Lhademmor> Hey, I'm in need of help... The past few days, my CPU has been going nuts on my laptop. The CPU-light is constantly flashing, and the computer has become extremely slow. It sometimes even takes up to 10 seconds to exit the screensaver! What can have gone wrong?
<duguram1> cracked cpu
<jimmygoon> Lhademmor, run "top" in a terminal and see what is eating cpu / memory
<LjL> duguram1, when you're finished making irrelevant comments, tell us
<theLichKing> Lhademmor: find out the process that's eating up your CPU and kill it
<dmckee> Solved my issues :) thank you guys
<pg> Help! grub-install gives error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<duguram1> go home LjL
<CrashOverride> and then I start windows and it takes forever for it to load right
<zancik> <gordonjcp> I need to install this          Script_Installer.sh
<theLichKing> lol
<LjL> duguram1, i'm pretty serious.
<CrashOverride> do you think this is funny >:(
<bluntz> wheres the sox guy?
<Lhademmor> jimmygoon, right now trackerd is using ~45% of my CPU... Could it be that?
<jimmygoon> Lhademmor, um, yeah
<theLichKing> Lhademmor: kill the bloody thing
 * theLichKing gives Lhademmor a shotgun
<riotkittie> sigh
<usser> Lhademmor, or set it up so it uses less resources
<pteague_work> apparently kget doesn't preserve server timestamps :(  anybody know of a gui download manager that does?
<gordonjcp> zancik: what's it an installer for?
<CrashOverride> when I boot Ubuntu the screen is just a bunch of weird lines going up and down the screen, white lines and bars and that's everything and nothing will fix it
<CrashOverride> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart didn't fix ANYTHING
<gordonjcp> zancik: without wanting to seem patronising or arrogant, it's the sort of thing that you need to kind of know what you're doing
<pg> Help! grub-install gives me error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."  What can I do?
<zancik>  <gordonjcp>its for nautilus
<CrashOverride> Why does ubotu give out false answers
<Lhademmor> theLichKing, how? kill trackerd does nothing...
<riotkittie> CrashOverride: false answers? elaborate.
<jimmygoon> CrashOverride, what flase answer did it give?
<gordonjcp> CrashOverride: like what?
<theLichKing> Lhademmor: System > Administration > System Monitor
<CrashOverride> ubotu sayd to do sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart, but that didn;t fix naything
<CrashOverride> * anything
<jimmygoon> CrashOverride, where did you put that?
<CrashOverride> Recovery mode
<pg> Lhademmor: once you start "top", press k and enter the process id corresponding to the trackerd process
<smookerPC1> hi ppls :)
<Flare183> CrashOverRide:> it's talking about restart your display manager
<theLichKing> he probably did !girls
<bascule> CrashOverride: the ? is the zen feature you have overlooked
<bluntz> wheres timmy lassie?
<pg> Help! grub-install gives me error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<Flare183> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bluntz> g find timmy lassie!
<jimmygoon> CrashOverride, boot up so its all funky looking again... press <ctrl><alt>F2 and then enter that..... wait... wait..... then hit <Ctrl><Alt>F7
<Lhademmor> pg, kill it with what signal?
<CrashOverride> ok what doest hat do
<bluntz> find the sox guy lassie!
<bascule> Lhademmor: sigterm
<zancik> <gordonjcp> so? I need help )))))
<bascule> Lhademmor: also known as 15
<smookerPC1> what do u guys think what will happend with this chat @ new year 2008 xD all will login XD :P :)
<theLichKing> Lhademmor: did you go to System > Administration > System Monitor?
<bluntz> sox -r 32000 -c 2 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t sw - | esdcat -r 32000
<bluntz> ubu good dog!
<Lhademmor> theLichKing, yes I was there too. pg 's method didn't work out. trackerd is still there
<Netham45> I have a USB external HD I would like to use as a boot drive on 2 computers
<bluntz> what lassie?
<jimmygoon> smooker, what?
<Netham45> is this possible, to have 2 oses on one hard drive for 2 computers?
<gordonjcp> !en | smookerPC1
<ubotu> smookerPC1: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bluntz> timmies got more?
<pg> Lhademmor: try signal 9
<bluntz> go get it
<PriceChild> !offtopic | bluntz
<ubotu> bluntz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bascule> Netham45: depends on the computers and the boot manager installed
<Flare183> Finally
<theLichKing> Lhademmor: choose the process and click 'End process'
<Netham45> bascule, I'd prefer to keep the windows boot manager, I don't want to loose my Vista install
<bluntz> sox -t ossdsp -r 32000 -b -c 2 /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp0
<Lhademmor> pg, signal 9 killed it :)
<sceo> gordonjcp; I lied apparently.. my monitor does want 60Hz, not 75 - but the GUI only lets me choose 75.  How can I force it to 60Hz?
<smookerPC1> LOL i type english lol
<bascule> Netham45: I know noting of reconfiguring the vista boot-manager
<bluntz> ubu good boy!
<Lhademmor> theLickKing, I previously tried that with no luck, but signal 9 apparently did the trick...
<Flare183> !offtopic | bluntz
<ubotu> bluntz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gordonjcp> sceo: hm, I'm not sure, mine gives me 55 and 50Hz, and 55 works
<smookerPC1> !en | gordonjcp
<ubotu> gordonjcp: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Netham45> smookerPC1, no you don't, you type text message. :P j/k
<salah> Any alternative media players for Linux that can open .IMG files?
<krish> sceo: change in xorg.conf
<pg> What can be causing grub-install error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"?
<smookerPC1> mhm..
<theLichKing> Lhademmor: good
<fevel> Is it possible to install something for wine through package manager to make it bettere? the fonts are light gray
<Lhademmor> pg, theLichKing - in case this happens again... how to make the tracker tool use less resources? This time it simply went nuts!
<sceo> krish; thanks, that was my guess - here we go!
<bluntz> ubotu bad dog!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad dog! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theLichKing> Lhademmor: probably configure it yourself.. figure out what parts of it eats up CPU
<Pc_Dark> how do I access the CUPS control panel (web-based
<bascule> Pc_Dark: port 631
<Flare183> Pc_Dark:> SWAT
<Lhademmor> theLichKing.. sounds difficult...
<Pc_Dark> it doesn't connect
<bascule> Pc_Dark: over zealous firewall?
<theLichKing> Lhademmor: yeah... why do you need it anyway?
<Pc_Dark> localhost:631 in firefox
<Marcusklaas> Hey could anyone help me out? I've set up an XDMCP server but I can't join it from the same computer. When I set up a VNC server I can join it ..
<pg> Lhademmor: you can change its "nice" level using the "renice" command.  Type "man renice" to learn more.
<bascule> Pc_Dark: http://127.0.0.1:631
<Lhademmor> theLichKing, I don't... I'm not even sure what it does...
<Marcusklaas> !XDMCP
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<Pc_Dark> nope bascule
<Pc_Dark> This is on Gutsy Gibbon
<bascule> well is CUPS web thingy running?
<pg> Lhademmor: once it's a running proces, that is.
<Pc_Dark> I don't know
<pg> Lhademmor: have you tried "man trackerd"?
<pg> What can be causing grub-install error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"?
<Pc_Dark> bascule, how do i enable it?
<CrashOverride> ok I got to a command line with ctrl-F2 and now I'm using 'tirc' to get on irc from it. How do I make the resolution fixed, the screen still just has the white bars if I try making it load normally
<hockeyfan5000> Are there any linux program that can convert a divx file to DVD format such as Nero Vision?
<erUSUL> Pc_Dark: it is disabled by default in ubuntu iirc (you can access it but changes have no effect)
<bascule> Pc_Dark: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/
<sebsoon> Hello
<Lhademmor> pg, now I tried running "trackerd -n", which disables indexing, and nothing evil happened :)
<erUSUL> hockeyfan5000: ffmpeg for command line
<bascule> if it is still relevent
<CrashOverride> I think some of you are mistaking what I'm saying happens maybe I should take a picture of it?
<erUSUL> hockeyfan5000: avidemux ?
<Dankchild> hey guys i want to make a new partition can i do that through ubuntu? and how easy is it?
<Mwa`> Hey, I've got ubuntu v6.somethingorother and a CD of v7.10. Can I update without reinstalling?
<Casey> I'm installing Xubuntu right now and I don't know how big to make my root partition. I want a seperate partition for home.
<grindcore> i have one question bit out of linux problems - i have couple of mails of one person and I need to know from which country are originaly send. is there any easy way how to do it ? i think its another NIGERIAN SCAMMERS
<Mwa`> Wow. 1211. And a lot of spam
<Mwa`> I'm scared. ._.
<c4ptainpete> is there a way or making "enable wireless" for network manager persistent? I'd like it to start 'off' by default but can't find it in gconf - anyone been there?
<CrashOverride> ok is there a real official help room for ubuntu this place isn;t helping
<pg> Lhademmor: if you do that, tracker search engine on your computer will not be able to find any new files.
<bascule> Mwa`: from 6 no you would need to go incrementally through the releases
<LjL> CrashOverride: you can pay for support
<LjL> !support > CrashOverride    (CrashOverride, see the private message from Ubotu)
<theLichKing> why does image viewer not view images that are on the desktop?
<hockeyfan5000> thanks erUSUL i will try it
<pierre__> ffff
<CrashOverride> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Lhademmor> pg, maybe the low-memory command is the way to go...?
<jimmygoon> CrashOverride, did you edit your xorg.conf
<Mwa`> bascule: arg. So it'll be easier for me to simply install over my / partition?
<jimmygoon> or not....
<alesan> hi, I am working outside the X environment, how can I configure a USB keyboard to NOT send characters to the character console?
<ompaul> !resolution > CrashOverride (please check message from ubotu, and you should not expect instant answers in a very busy channel)
<pg> grindcore: much of "Nigerian" spam actually does not originate from Nigeria.
<alesan> I wanna use only the integarted PS2 keyboard for the console
<jimmygoon> ompaul, he quit
<smookerPC1> can K3B burn Bin/Cue files ?
<theLichKing> k3b sucks.. gnomebaker ftw
<Dankchild> hey i want to install windows on a different partiton, how do i do this?
<pg> Lhademmor: I don't know that command.
<ompaul> jimmygoon, ahh well patience pays off ;-)
<jimmygoon> ompaul, yeah
<Mwa`> bascule: thanks for the help.
<bascule> Mwa`: yeah, /home/you will stay OK though
<theLichKing> Dankchild: boot from the windows CD
<Pc_Dark> didn't work bascule
<jimmygoon> smookerPC1, "bchunk - CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr
<jimmygoon> "
<Ch1ppy> Can anyone help me get flash working in opera?  I'm trying the flash installer, it works and the file is properly setup, but opera still doesn't show any flash content
<Lhademmor> pg, ok I'll try it out later (am in failsafe GNOME right now) - at least now I know how to kill it if it makes trouble again
<Dankchild> thelichking, will it create a partition?
<Pc_Dark> I added group shadow and added cupsys, then added cupsys to shadow
<Mwa`> bascule: /home is on a seperate partition, for such eventualities. ;)
<Casey> I'm installing Xubuntu right now and I don't know how big to make my root partition. I want a seperate partition for home. How big should I make my root partition?
<bascule> Pc_Dark: *shrug* that was all I knew ...
<pg> What can be causing grub-install error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"?
<Pc_Dark> restarted, still doesn't work
<smookerPC1> i just need to burn Bin/Cue image
<theLichKing> Dankchild: yes, you just have to tell it which of the partitions you want to install it on
<grindcore> pg I'm in UK - so gmt , but they keep saying they are from UK aswell - but i know they are sending mails from GMT+1 - where is plenty of poor african countries - offcourse nigeria,...
<jimmygoon> smookerPC1, I know, I'm just saying if it doesn't burn it directly you can convert it
<Mwa`> OH. Afore I go, is there an official CD face I can print onto my CD?
<Pollywog> Dankchild: I think you need to create the partition with PM or something
<theLichKing> Dankchild: after you install it.. you have to reconfigure grub though
<theLichKing> !grub | Dankchild
<ubotu> Dankchild: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shironeko> Ok, Ok, can I get your attention for a moment, please Everyone. It's just a test.
<Mwa`> Rather than just writing 'ubuntu 7.10' on it in perminant marker
<Marcusklaas> SHIRONEKO YES WE READ YA
<shironeko> Can you access, this webpage?
<Dankchild> thelichking, like what i mean, is will i have to create a partition before i install?
<LjL> shironeko: /join #test
<bascule> Casey: 20GB is plenty 10GB is enough,I use 10
<Lhademmor> pg, also interesting: When I started the trackerd now it said: "Initialising tracker...
<Lhademmor> Could not set idle IO priority...attempting best effort 7 priority"
<shironeko> http://-uno-.blogspot.com/
<jimmygoon> smookerPC1, have you tried just opening it with k3b and seeing if it works
<theLichKing> Dankchild: sure, where else are you gonna install the bloody thing?
<grindcore> i have one question bit out of linux problems - i have couple of mails of one person and I need to know from which country are originaly send. is there any easy way how to do it ? i think its another NIGERIAN SCAMMERS can someone help me with this please ? thanks for any help
<bascule> casey Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<bascule> /dev/sda3             9.4G  4.7G  4.7G  51% /
<jimmygoon> !spam > shironeko
<LjL> shironeko: no, also, this is offtopic
<shironeko> We've detected a problem which affects any Linux distro
<shironeko> It is not spam
<marlenis> hola
<jsoftw> shironeko: what problem is that
<shironeko> I'll remit you to the discussion
<shironeko> Ok
<pg> grindcore: there is no way to tell the origin from the time, and as I said much spam that mentions Nigeria originates elsewhere, much from the US.
<jimmygoon> shironeko, that isn't a valid url a domain/subdomain can't start with a hyphen
<smookerPC1> hmm seems to work for the .cue
<shironeko> no linux distro can open any webpage with a - in a subdomain
<shironeko> It can
<Dankchild> thelichking, i meant through ubuntu, jesus.
<TD-Linux> huh?
<shironeko> at least windows and Mac's opens that
<pg> Lhademmor: that's normal
<shironeko> that's just the problem
<TD-Linux> shirneko... ???
<shironeko> we're discussing that
<Dankchild> thelichking, no need to be hostile.
<jimmygoon> :/
<theLichKing> Dankchild: how many partitions do you have now?
<irc-test> test
<shironeko> and I was wondering if it was a problem of spanish ISP's
<bascule> shironeko: kde-look.org
<TD-Linux> ohhh
<TD-Linux> it's because
<shironeko> but not in subdomain
<theLichKing> this guy wants to install windows on his machine, but he's not sure whether he needs a partition or not
<marlenis> =)
<TD-Linux> that domain you ave starts with a -
<theLichKing> like wtf dude?
<grindcore> pg u know how to find out origin of mail ?
<TD-Linux> has nothing to do with subdomain
<pg> Lhademmor: sorry, I did not see your second line.  I don't know if that is a problem.  Try searching for those messages on the web.
<jimmygoon> theLichKing, alongside Ubuntu? yeah...
<Pollywog> Dankchild: do you have partitionmagic?
<Dankchild> thelichking, just one for ubuntu
<pg> grindcore: no
<Dankchild> pollywog, nope.
<bascule> shironeko: like mydomain.web.some-machine.com?
<jsoftw> shironeko: bsd does not like it either.
<theLichKing> Dankchild: resize the ubuntu partition
<jsoftw> I doubt its even a valid domain
<theLichKing> Dankchild: then use the space left for windows
<shironeko> yeah, even if it's starts with a - it can be accessed by any browser in Windows and Mac
<Dankchild> thelichking, is there any chance of data loss?
<pg> What can be causing grub-install error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"?
<shironeko> so it has to be a problem of Linux (or BSD)
<Pollywog> Dankchild: you need to do as theLichKing suggests
<bascule> shironeko: let's see the domain name please
<theLichKing> Dankchild: use gparted, or ext2resize
<LjL> shironeko: or perhaps it is a problem with the domain itself not respecting specifications...
<Pollywog> but it is best to install Windows before Linux on a dual boot system
<theLichKing> Dankchild: there are no guarantees
<theLichKing> Dankchild: but you should be safe
<ompaul> shironeko, it is not a valid domain please cease
<grindcore> pg ok, so will be a problem :(
<theLichKing> also, backups can be handy
<Dankchild> thelichking, k thankyou. i might be back.
<shironeko> why Isn't it a valid domain?
<mike__> Hi guys, I'm having problems with gparted segfaulting when I attempt to give a disc a label. Can anyone suggest an alternative?
<theLichKing> Dankchild: good luck
<LjL> shironeko: because valid domains can't start with a hyphen...
<bascule> shironeko: let's see the url
<pg> grindcore: why do you want to know the origin of mail?
<shironeko> the URL is: http://-uno-.blogspot.com/
<ompaul> shironeko, it starts with a - an invalid char in the url - so type host and that full name and watch it, now discontinue
<Dankchild> thelichking, thanks, and about the backups, the reason im doing this is because my 500 gig external drive just failed.
<shironeko> here's another one. Try it youseld
<smookerPC1> woowz i seted K3B speed to 36x but its showing up to 38 right now @ the burning process
<bascule> shironeko: that is an invalid domain
<Pollywog> grindcore: I think SpamCop has a page where you can copy headers and find out where a spam originated
<mikeooo> anyone know when a decent x3100 intel gma965 driver will be out?
<pike_> MikeH: fdisk
<shironeko> And what's with this one?
<shironeko> http://desdeleotrolado-.blogspot.com
<shironeko> this doesn't work either
<grindcore> pg i need to know, because of some business,...
<theLichKing> Dankchild: sorry, the command isn't ext2resize ( i just made that up ).. it's resize2fs
<shironeko> but works in windows and MAC
<theLichKing> Dankchild: damn.. 500 GB of data?
<grindcore> Pollywog thanks for a tip - i go to check it :)
<gordonjcp> shironeko: it doesn't work on a mac
<theLichKing> Dankchild: i would kill myself
<shironeko> oh
<pagani> Does someone have some knowledge of OzymanDNS
<pagani> ?
<theLichKing> !offtopic | shironeko
<ubotu> shironeko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gordonjcp> shironeko: neither does the first one you posted
<shironeko> ok
<Dankchild> thelichking, yeah. im thinking about it lol.
<shironeko> sorry
<gordonjcp> shironeko: it's offtopic anyway
<shironeko> let me check
<shironeko> ok, ok
<ompaul> shironeko, now are you going to cease, yes or no?
<pg> What can be causing grub-install error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"?
<gordonjcp> shironeko: but - you can't have a hyphen at the start or end of any part of a domain name
<shironeko> yes
<jsoftw> Blah!
<WuGutsyClan> hey I am trying to install vmware and it cannot find my current modules.. help
<erUSUL> pg: root missconfigured in /boot/grub/menu.lst ??
<LjL> shironeko: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc952 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hostname - read and learn that something might work purely accidentally, and still be invalid
<mick_home> hi everyone - i remember there was some scandal w/ some picture as the bg in ubuntu. what was that all about?
<bascule> [22:43:18] kenny@guess_who kenny $ host http://desdeleotrolado-.blogspot.com
<bascule> http://desdeleotrolado-.blogspot.com is an alias for blogspot.l.google.com.
<bascule> blogspot.l.google.com has address 72.14.207.191
<nooseisloose> help! I've lost control-x and can't exit nano
<pg> erUSUL: root is listed as (hd0,4).  It's a sata drive which mounts as sda5
<jsoftw> Oh noes!
<gordonjcp> mick_home: you could - if you really looked hard - just make out one of the model's cleavage
<nooseisloose> jsoftw: yes indeed!
<jsoftw> Meh.
<ompaul> bascule, host is "faulty" nice bug if you want to report it
<pg> erUSUL: grub should be on the main partition, but there is only one partition on the drive.
<theLichKing> i got tired of helping people.. gotta go.. bb
<jsoftw> named should not really even load that
<gordonjcp> mick_home: since nothing terrifies Americans more than the sight of a boob, this was clearly the most shocking thing since all the US's children were forever scarred by the sight of Janet Jackson's boob
<mick_home> gordonjcp: lol -- have a link to the image?
<nooseisloose> hasn't happened to anyone else recently then?
<function1> anyone else get weird ass textures on nexuiz or other gl games in compiz with ATI?
<bascule> ompaul: OK, it failed on th -uno- one though
<TheEagle> hi
<mick_home> haha - ya most americans are funny like that
<gordonjcp> mick_home: not offhand, I can't even remember what version of the distro it was on
<TheEagle> i am completley new to ubuntu - well linux
<Lhademmor> pg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/149772 , the MOTU's are already notified it seems...
<mick_home> gordonjcp: i don't even know what to google
<TheEagle> is anyone able to give any help?
<CrashOverride> how do I reset all the screen settings ubuntu used and put it back to the default
<LjL> bascule, only because it interprets the "-" as an option. host '\-uno-.blogspot.com'
<FrenesiK> hello
<CrashOverride> -.-
<pike_> TheEagle: just ask your questions someone will attempt to answer :)
<FrenesiK> i am french
<Journeyman> when I try to edit the artist tag in rhythmbox it changes for a sec, then changes back, I edited it in amarok and it seems to stay the same in amarok, but when I open rhythmbox it shows up like was before
<gordonjcp> mick_home: couldn't begin to guess.  I'd suggest not googling "ubuntu boobs" though
<FrenesiK> do you speak french ?
<TheEagle> ok
<LjL> !fr | FrenesiK
<ubotu> FrenesiK: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pg> Lhademmor: good inspection job!  You can try to uninstall tracker and install beagle-search instead.
<WuGutsyClan> anyone?
<TheEagle> i am having trouble with ubuntu server
<TheEagle> 7.10
<FrenesiK> thanx LjL
<Chewy954> is there any benefits of AMD64 over i386?
<TheEagle> my screen just says "INPUT NOT SUPPORTED"
<TheEagle> this is after i installed the package ubuntu-desktop
<pike_> Chewy954: speen and if you need more than 4gigs memory for single app
<bascule> LjL: ah, nice, thanks
<pike_> Chewy954: speed but the increase isnt necessarily worth the trouble. it depends on your needs
<WuGutsyClan>  hey I am trying to install vmware and it cannot find my current modules.. help
<pg> What does sda5 mean? Is it a primary partition?
<bodo> is there a folder called distro and wherer can i find it????
<Lhademmor> pg, ok will do
<TheEagle> i need help with correctly configuring my display card
<Chewy954> pike_: well seems I'm gonna needa to do a fresh install regardless, should I just go ahead with the 64bit? Ubuntu doesnt boot anymore.... Not sure y...
<Freman> heya's.
<bascule> LjL: I put http in it still fails
<Freman> I'm trying to make an inittab entry work on ubuntu (or events.d file either way)
<bascule> Host http://-uno-.blogspot.com/ not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<Freman> it used to work
<jsoftw> Still on the blogspot thing.
<jsoftw> Meh
<Freman> but after I upgraded to 7.10 it doesn't
<pike_> Chewy954: id recommend creating a seperate /home partition maybe and allocating 10GB to a 32 bit / and another 10 to a 64 bit / that way you can use same /home partition keep all your settings if you dont like 64
<pike_> Chewy954: and just install both
<Freman> bascule, err... host doesn't take http
<LjL> bascule, that's not surprising, host doesn't undesrtand "http"... just use: host '\-uno-.blogspot.com'
<pg> How can I tell if a partition is a primary partition?  It's the only partition on a sata drive, and mounts as /dev/sda5
<hwoarang> hi
<Freman> host \-uno\-.blogspot.com
<sceo> gordonjcp & krish; thanks for the advice - i used the information in my monitor manual to create an alter the modeline (using the handy http://xtiming.sf.net) in xorg.conf and restarted.  now it allows 60Hz and no whining from the monitor!
<Chewy954> pike_: don't have enough HDD space :p, but that would fix the boot issues, right?
<LjL> Freman: that won't work without the quotes
<bodo> where can i find the folder distro on the system????????
<bascule> Freman: ljl, oh yeah .. :)
<sceo> Just would like to say I have a working ubuntu system, and now I'll not be writing that research paper that's due tomorrow, but screwing around customizing my desktops.  gee, THANKS!  :-p
<Mwa`> So, is there an official thing I can print on my downloaded CDs or should I just use the homebrew one I used last time?
<sceo> YAY!
<ruben> I just installed postfix on my server, but I cant find the main.cf file. There is only the master.cf file
<pike_> Chewy954: personally ive been using a 64 bit proc since 2005 and havent yet tried the 64 bit linux. i use it at work but that is because i have HUGE memory requirements
<ruben> where is this file supposed to be?
<erUSUL> pg: if it is /dev/hda5 it is not a primary partiion
<Chewy954> pike_: I have a alotta HD Films, 8gb +, so I guess 64bit would be best for me?
<pg> erUSUL: can I make it a primary partition without wiping out its contents?
<pike_> Chewy954: i will say they have done alot of polishing on 64 bit lately it isnt really that much more trouble for most stuff than 32 so you might try it
<gordonjcp> sceo: nice one
<pg> erUSUL: it's /dev/sda5, not /dev/hda5
<corruptionoflulz> anyone care to refresh my memory on how i get into the fstab stuff?
<erUSUL> pg: dunno, sorry. maybe a little googling can help you
<bodo> people my question is too easy where is the folder called disrtro on the system?????
<gordonjcp> sceo: you should probably write a page on the wiki ;-)
<LjL> bodo: a folder called "disrtro"?
<TheEagle> is there a way to start in sage graphics mode in ubuntu server 7.10 - i installed ubunut-desktop but my screen just says "Input Not Supported". I originally obtained the LiveCD for Ubuntu Desktop 7.10 and I could only start it by selected "Start Ubuntu in Safe Graphics Mode" - I didn't have the ram to install from the live cd and i downloaded server 7.10 text installer. now ive installed ubuntu-desktop i need a way to
<TheEagle> either get my graphics card working or start in safe graphics mode. any ideas?
<pg> erUSUL: does grub need to reside on a primary partition?
<ompaul> bodo, not with the installed system
<pike_> TheEagle: what card?
<naxa2> hi! is there a mass file rename tool for ubuntu?
<Marcusklaas> yea right
<Marcusklaas> like that ever happens
<LjL> naxa2: "man rename"
<sceo> gordonjcp; i've seen a ton of ubuntu documentation - where specifically are you referring and I'll certainly do it
<pike_> naxa2: rename :)
<corruptionoflulz> naxa2: i think i saw one under add/remove programs
<TheEagle> pike_: er... hold on
<jsoftw> peow peow
<naxa2> uh... ok.
<pike_> naxa2: i think there is a file manager plugin or somesuch in add/remove as well
<void^> pg: no. if you're careful you can recreate the partition as primary, but there's no need to do so normally
<naxa2> pike_ do you know the name?
<pike_> TheEagle: lspci -v | grep -i vga
<pike_> naxa2: no sorry
<TheEagle> SiS 650/651/740/661FX/741/760 series
<ruben> wait. I just found a bunch of main.cf files in usr/share/postfix.... but, am I supposed to copy them to the etc/postfix folder?
<pg> void^: so grub should be able to boot from /dev/sda5, the only partition on a sata drive?
<TheEagle> pike_: i am on windows at the moment becuase i cant get my ubuntu gui working
<bodo> ompaul, so i make it???
<TheEagle> that data was copied from Device Manager
<naxa2> pike_ ok. other problem, i cannot edit my menu. i click in "system/admin/synaptic" to be visible, but it unclicks in 0.5 second automatically. can you help?
<ompaul> bodo, if you want to - no reason for it
<jsoftw> Lets all jump UP and DOWN
<void^> pg: yes, if the bios supports it.
<bodo> ompaul, no i need it to make an install of fedora through ubuntu
<Dankchild> hey is the install cd the same as a live cd
<LjL> Dankchild: yes
<ompaul> bodo, no idea what you are trying to do - download a cd and be done with it
<TheEagle> pike_ SiS 650/651/740/661FX/741/760 series
<pg> void^: i don't know if it supports it, so that may be the problem.  When booting, I get grub error 22 "no such partition".
<TheEagle> pike_: copied from windows device manager
<pike_> TheEagle: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  is there a sis driver option?  if not try vesa which is the generic driver that works for most stuff.  if you want to undserstand a bit better instead of the reconfigure do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and scroll to near the bottom of the file where it has a Driver "something" for you vid card and change it to SIS then save and exit. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to restart x after you
<kelsin> pg: if it is the only partition on the drive grub might read it as (hd0,0) or (hd0,1), I'm jumping in here ou might have solved that already
<UBUNTUISLOVED> can someone tell me if theres a webpage explaining details of every processes running in ubuntu so i can turn off my kids pc unused processes to speed it  up
<pike_> TheEagle: alt-ctrl-f2 to get to a terminal login
<pg> void^: menu.lst says "root (hd0,4)".  /boot/grub/device.map says "/dev/sda"
<SpookyET> What's the best way to install Java? I heard some Java horrors.
<TheEagle> pike_: ok, im on windows now but im just going to boot back into ubuntu and try what you said. ill be back for further help
<pike_> SpookyET: just go into add/remove programs and search for jre sun or something
<kelsin> pg: are you on the system that we're talking about? If so run the grub program itself and type (hd0, and hit tab to tab complete and see what partitions grub does see
<TheEagle> if i need it
<pike_> TheEagle: good luck :)
<TheEagle> pike_: cheers!
<void^> pg: that's wrong, of course - should be hd0,1
<tomd123> jk_: ur just jking right?
<kelsin> void^: pg: (hd0,1) is the second primary partition, probably hd0,0 is needed
<pg> kelsin: thanks.  Yes, I am on the system.  grub only recognizes hd0 (nothing else is listed)
<grindcore> pg i find two addresses which they use X-Originating-IP: [41.211.245.175] ; X-Originating-IP: [196.200.3.120] :)
<function1> anyone else get weird ass textures on nexuiz or other gl games with compiz and ATI?
<void^> kelsin: right, my bad :-)
<pike_> SpookyET: if you have the open source java already installed you may need to sudo update-alternatives all or java or something. basically the symlinks in your bin folders may still be pointing to the old java but this is rarely a prob anymore
<WuGutsyClan> hey i am running ubuntu, and when I try to install vmware server, it defaults to asking me to load my headers from /usr/src/linux/include when in reality I am supposed to have it load them from /lib/modules/2.66-14-generic/build/include but it does not work for either of them.. help
<kelsin> pg: can you paste bin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"?
<cocox> How could i know if im using a 32 or 64 linux version ?
<ompaul> UBUNTUISLOVED, install either a gui program called "bum" or a console app called "rcconf" as you have configured the box for your needed you need to research each of the daemons yourself to understand what each one does before you choose to turn them off
<alzamabar> Hi, I want to install Java JDK on Ubuntu. Can I install an *-rpm.bin or a bin file on Ubuntu?
<pg> void, I'll try writing "root (hd0,1)" in menu.lst and "/dev/sda" in device.map and rebooting
<LjL> alzamabar: ?!
<pike_> cocox: uname -a
<ompaul> alzamabar, no do apt-cache search java and choose what to install
<UBUNTUISLOVED> thanks
<LjL> !info sun-java6-jdk | alzamabar
<ubotu> alzamabar: sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 9286 kB, installed size 31304 kB
<LjL> !packages > alzamabar    (alzamabar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gatangu> hola a todos tengan muy buenas tardes
<LjL> !es | gatangu
<mr__daniel> alzamabar: ubuntu is based on debian, and debian is using apt, which is using .deb packages
<ubotu> gatangu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<void^> pg: kelsin was right, should be hd0,0. you can also use tab on grub's command line when you boot the system.
<cocox> pike_, Linux dell 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 19:50:39 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<alzamabar> ompaul, from where shall I do apt-search?
<cocox> pike_, it gave me just that
<gatangu> gracias
<kelsin> cocox: 32 bit then, i686
<pg> kelsin: http://pastebin.com/m71cad5a9
<mr__daniel> alzamabar: apt cannot understand .rpm, you need a tool to convert from .rpm to .deb like alien
<LjL> !terminal > alzamabar,    (alzamabar,, see the private message from Ubotu) from this
<pike_> cocox: so you are using a i686 compiled kernel usually youll see that or i386 both are 32 bit
<mr__daniel> alzamabar: you can use the .bin file
<nixNewb> how can i change my screen resolution from terminal?
<cocox> kelsin, ohhif it would be 64 what should it says?
<bard1988> hi
<kelsin> pg: sda5 should probably be marked bootable as well, and according to the grub help it should be (hd0,4) for the first extended partition, I could be wrong about that
<LjL> mr__daniel: there's no reason why one should, though
<ompaul> alzamabar, from applications accessories terminal, and use the prepared packages with sudo apt-get install "PAckageName" when you know what you want
<kelsin> cocox: amd64 or x86/64 something like that
<MikeH> is there a way to add 2 fat32 discs/partitions without having to mess around in /etc/fstab?
<ompaul> mr__daniel, there are premade packages easier for the user to use
<cocox> kelsin pike_ thank you guys!
<bard1988> Im having probelm installing the ATI 3d rage pro driver on ubuntu 7.10
<bard1988> and im newbie :D
<pg> void^: OK, then I should write "root (hd0,0)" and "/dev/sda" in device.map?
<kelsin> pg: but the best way is on the grub command line to tab complete things to see what grub actually thinks is there
<MikeH> bard1988, have you checked out restricted drivers?
<pike_> MikeH:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  <-- has an auto setup script to edit fstab for you i think
<bard1988> what restriceted?
<rambo3> bard1988, that would be "ati"
<mr__daniel> nixNewb: maybe 'xrandr' is able to do that, check out the man page 'man xrandr'
<kelsin> pg: I've never had to write to device.map in my entier life so i don't know about that, but I think you should put that in there and if that doesn't work edit the line on the grub screen and use tab complete to see what hd0's grub sees
<MikeH> bard1988, system -> administration -> restricted driver manager
<pg> kelsin: it does not complete anything.
<bard1988> MikeH: thx ill try
<MikeH> it'll most probably have your ati drivers there, it's just a case of enabling them ;)
<MikeH> bard1988, ^^
<pike_> MikeH: of course you prob know you can just mount em without editing fstab
<MikeH> pike_, yeah, but I want them mounted automatically.
<bard1988> it says my hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<MikeH> bard1988, hrm, back to step one then :)
<MikeH> My x800xt had drivers present.
<bard1988> which is?
<pg> kelsin: and /dev/sda5 is marked bootable, if I undersrand http://pastebin.com/m71cad5a9 correctly
<bard1988> MikeH: thx ill try ?
<bard1988> oops
<sebrock> VBETOOL always gets to 100% when I try to suspend? Any idea?
<bard1988> anyway what other suggestions?
<pike_> MikeH: id think the default install of ubuntu would have some script in init.d/ to mkdir and mount detected partitions but i dunno guess not
<chuckles_> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<bard1988> lets start with an easier probelem, is there anything in UBUNTU which is like  Language bar?
<pike_> bard1988: what is language bar?
<Khalil> where is the gnome-themes-manager
<Khalil> ?
<Freman> so ummm... I put ssh:2345:respawn:/usr/bin/sshtunnel into my inittab... telinit q and nothing happens
<mr__daniel> bard1988: do you mean a appleat which is able to change the keyboard-layout?
<bard1988> yeah exactly daniel
<corruptionoflulz> bard1988: like SCIM?
<kelsin> pg: I see the boot * next to /dev/sda2 am I that tired? :)
<ompaul>  chuckles_ ?
<Gekone> Buonanotte a tutti.
<MikeH> whats the command/utility to list all mounts.
<pg> kelsin: sorry, you're right :-)
<Khalil> did something replace the gnome-theme-manager?
<ompaul> !it | Gekone
<ubotu> Gekone: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Khalil> itsw not even in synaptic
<bard1988> i dun know what SCIM is
<mr__daniel> bard1988: you can a such applet when you right on your panel (the upper or the lower one) and choose 'add to panel'
<bascule_> MikeH: all mounted or all partitions?
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<mr__daniel> bard1988: there you can find the applet
 * pike_ wonders where his inittab has gotten to
<MikeH> bascule, All mounted, along with sizes etc.
<bard1988> how is it called?
<corruptionoflulz> bard1988: scim puts an icon in the tray automatically for me
<sebrock> sad
<corruptionoflulz> bard1988: i think you want SCIM for foreign language input
<pg> kelsin: I can't make both sda2 (extended) and sda5 (ext3) bootable.
<shaman_> hi
<graft> MikeH: df
<bard1988> oh i think i got it :P
<pg> kelsin: when I make sda5 bootable, sda2 is no longer bootable
<bard1988> just a sec
<erUSUL> pike_: no sys V init in ubuntu we now use upstart
<erUSUL> pike_: /etc/event.d/
<alzamabar> how do I install a package from the command line? I've ran the command apt-cache search mysql and it shows something I'd like to install
<corruptionoflulz> bard1988: note: SCIM makes things kinda buggy for some people
<bard1988> y dun i have hebrew layout?
<erUSUL> !upstart
<sebrock> is vbetool really needed? seems my computer suspends/resumes better without it?
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> !upstart > pike_
<corruptionoflulz> bard1988: like when you go to type and it doesn't let you.. close scim and it should let you type
<mr__daniel> MikeH: you can also use the -h option to make the output much more readable, 'df -h'
<Khalil> hello?
<MikeH> df
<MikeH> that was is
<kdub433> dasher is awesome for tablet pc's....
<corruptionoflulz> anyone care to refresh my memory on how i get to fstab settings?
<bard1988> oh great it works just fine :P
<MikeH> thanks graft and mr__daniel
<kelsin> pg: make sure you ran grub as root and actually type "root (hd0," before hitting tab
<bard1988> now back to ATI 3d rage pro problem
<jsoftw> corruptionoflulz: vi /etc/fstab
<Freman> erUSUL, well upstart is all good and well, cept it don't start it either
<erUSUL> corruptionoflulz: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<corruptionoflulz> jsoftw: erUSUL thanks
<erUSUL> Freman: what does not start?
<Rezagrats> Hi, i need to know, i burn a CD with a load of musik on it, i load the CD into Ubuntu and it rejects it, why? ( the CD is being burned on Windows Vista, Live format )
<chuckles_> how do i restart sshd?
<Freman> from what I've read, upstart should still read inittab if it's there but doesn't seem to, and I've tried creating an events.d file for it and it's not starting through that either
<Freman> I can force it to start.... but it's not starting on runlevel
<florian_> why is gpodder unable to download the videos from http://www.polylog.tv/videothek/videocast/rss20.xml ?
<Freman> my ssh tunnel
<pg> kelsin: ah, thanks.  that lists only hd0,4
<kelsin> then that's right, I would switch the boot flag like you did and test, but at least we know (hd0,4) is the right label
<erUSUL> Freman: debian/ubuntu doesn't uses different runlevels as RH/fedora/Suse does
<Freman> come again?
<pg> kelsin: thanks!  OK, I'll try to boot then.
<erUSUL> Freman: you add or remove things to the one runlevel with update-rc.d
<Condoulo> does anybody know if Flash runs better on youtube on Firefox 3 beta?
<mr__daniel> chuckles_: maybe with '/etc/init.d/ssh restart'
<kelsin> Freman: can you pastebin your event.d file?
<pike_> Rezagrats: im almost certain its a vista problem. does the cd work in your handy dvd/mp3 player?
 * genii sips a coffee
<Freman> http://paste-bin.com/12767
<bard1988> im having problem with Pidgin also
<mr__daniel> Rezagrats: what is a or the 'Live format' ?
<bard1988> i have only messenger list and no ICQ list
<chuckles_> that didnt work, when i try to login my new issue file doesnt show
<Rezagrats> Pike_, i'm not burning them as a musik CD i'm burning them with musik files
<Freman> erUSUL, I don't want to update-rc.d I want to inittab - different things
<xTheGoat121x> Does anyone else here notice that thier CPU runs hotter in Feisty than in XP?
<kelsin> Freman: can you paste your sshtunnel script (with hosts change if you want)
<sebrock> is there a way to disable vbetool in suspend scripts?
<Freman> kelsin, the script works
<Freman> it used to run fine
<kelsin> in inittab?
<pike_> Condoulo: dunno. ive been trying miro a bit for searching videos it has youtube support and while it is horribly out of place on my flux desktop id recommend you try it out
<Freman> yeh
<kelsin> Freman: anything in message or syslog?
<Freman> nope
<imbecile> I closed vlc because it started playing the same song over & over. the program looks closed but the song is still playing. any suggestions?
<Khalil> where is the theme-manager
<Freman> I can run "start ssh1" and it starts
<kelsin> Freman: and I'm assuming the script blocks and doesn't exit?
<pike_> Rezagrats: this is iso9660 format?
<LjL> imbecile: killall -9 vlc
<mr__daniel> Rezagrats: maybe Windows is using a proprietary format to burn the music CD
<Freman> it's just not doing it automatically
<erUSUL> Khalil: system>prefs>apperance
<mr__daniel> Rezagrats: you have to check out if windows is using the iso9660 format
<bard1988> anyone?
<imbecile> ljL: thanks
<bard1988> how can I see ICQ list on Pidgin?
<Freman> http://paste-bin.com/12768
<Memot> Can Winamp run in Ubuntu?
<xTheGoat121x> Memot, no.
<kelsin> Freman: I would change the start lines to "start on stopped rc2" etc, and see if the problem is network and ssh not being up yet
<Memot> :(
<pike_> Rezagrats: since this is vista im assuming there is some wierd format or drm issue maybe
<LjL> Memot: under WINE, possibly... but why would you want to?
<erUSUL> Memot: hi
<LjL> !players > Memot    (Memot, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Freman> the script very much blocks (c:
<xTheGoat121x> Memot, you can probably get it to work under Wine
<Rezagrats> Mr__daniel, pike_, idk how to check that i'm barely starting, i know noobs like me are annoying but it's people like me that find the smallest of problems
<graft> Memot: there's tons of other mp3 players
<mafsi> Hi there!
<pike_> Memot: xmms and beep are about the same as classic winamp if you like modern winamp then ubuntu has much better alternatives to that
<Freman> kelsin, how does that work? I'm in runlevel2 now...
<alzamabar> how do I install server apps on my Ubuntu 7.10 gg desktop?
<xTheGoat121x> Memot, buthonestly, you're better off using Audacious, or any other of the Winamp-like players.
<mafsi> anyone succsefully configured a postfix smtp server here?
<Memot> Heh
<kelsin> Freman: run "initctl list" you'll see that rc2 is stoped
<erUSUL> !postfix | mafsi
<ubotu> mafsi: postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<pike_> alzamabar: just install em via package manager they will be started automatically
<kelsin> Freman: the "rc2" upstart job is stopped technically
<mdmcginn> I deleted an ext3 directory, but debugfs: ls suggests its contents are untouched. Can't I just recreate the directory structure? I've been playing all day with debugfs, sleuthkit, foremost and photorec.
<Memot> I know there are alot of good alternatives, it's just that i have Winamp since it's first public version xD
<Freman> cool, how can I force it to try it now without rebooting?
<pike_> alzamabar: an example is openssh-server just isntall it in synaptic and you can ssh to your machine
<jsoftw> Meh @ winamp
<Memot> I will miss it =3
<alzamabar> pike_, em?
<mafsi> erUSUL: 10x but i installed i looked over all those helps & still is not working
<LjL> Memot: then if you really can't live without it see if you can run it under wine.
<jsoftw> Its the same story for lots of software. They make something which works fine, then add heaps of bloat on top of it.
<LjL> !appdb > Memot    (Memot, see the private message from Ubotu)
<graft> Memot: if you're that nostalgic you can run xmms
<jsoftw> Then it goes all slow and horrible.
<kelsin> Freman: you can stop and start rc2 but I have no idea how that works, since the main problem you're having is ONLY on reboot I would suggest you have to test it that way :-(
<Freman> oh well, I guess I'll reboot then and see what happens
<Freman> thanks kelsin (c:
<kelsin> Freman: but I would assume the probably is a race condition since the default thing just runs rc2 AND your job at the same time right away
<Memot> thx
<alzamabar> pike_, I'd like to install mysql
<kelsin> Freman: you could maybe sleep until you can ping the host in your script as another possible solution (if that's the problem)
<xTheGoat121x> My CPU seems to be running a lot hotter in Ubuntu than in XP... is there a way I can fix that?
<x_> what's the command line in terminal for Auto Numpad ON in linux startop ?!
<hal9k2010> :-P hello all
<hal9k2010> need some help installing mplayer
<Freman> well, it should be trying to respawn it anyway
<Freman> even if all hell breaks loose
<pike_> alzamabar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  im no dba sorry
<Rezagrats> XTheGoat121x, i have the same problem, i just open the top of my computer a stick a small fan there
<sebrock> how do I disable vbetool?
<xTheGoat121x> Rezagrats, I'd love to, 'cept this is a laptop.
<Rezagrats> Oh
<r00tintheb0x> I am so elite.
<mafsi> !postfix >mafsi
<x_> what's the command line in terminal for Auto Numpad ON in linux startop ?!
<Freman> kelsin,  http://paste-bin.com/12769
<xTheGoat121x> Gotta run for dinner....
<xTheGoat121x> be back in a bit
<kelsin> Freman: looks good to me, even if it's wrong you'll just end up with the job not started (visisble in sudo initctl list)
<pike_> xTheGoat121x: get an aquarium and fill it with mineral oil then plug in usb keyboard and mouse and an external monitor and drop lappy in the aquarium
<Freman> heh, when I telinit 3 it start
<pike_> nice and cool
<Freman> (it's also visible in ps aux (c: )
<Freman> ok, I'll give that a try and reboot
<Freman> back in a bit
<kelsin> k
<slowthy_> can someone help me install vmware workstation 6.02 on  gutsy gibbon?
<bard1988> hey, im having trouble installin ati 3d rage pro on ubuntu 7.10 can anyone help?
<x_> how i can changing or editing keyboards buttons ?!?!?!?!
<Rezagrats> Is there a place to see all the programs running in Ubuntu ? like in XP i could open task manager and end some annoying programs
<LjL> !monitoring > Rezagrats    (Rezagrats, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pike_> Rezagrats: there is in the gui as well but in terminal you can ps -A or ps aux  or top to see top cpu usage
<slowthy_> Rezagrats: system-administration-system monitor
<slowthy_> can someone help me install vmware workstation 6.02 on  gutsy gibbon?
<noob101> hi can you combine DDR and DDR2 both have the same modules
<DM|> slowthy_ whats the prob
<Xsss4hell> hello my bluetooth symbol disappeared, howto make it appear again??
<Xsss4hell> need to add my bt mouse
<DM|> Xsss4hell: system >prefs ? BT
<DM|> > *
<kitche> x_ http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Hardware/How_to_Get_the_NumLock_Key_to_Stay_On.html
<slowthy_> DM|: I when I run the vmware-install.pl script, nothing happens
<DM|> slowthy_ whats the output
<NightKnight> Greetings.
<noob101> hi can you combine DDR and DDR2? Both have the same modules...
<bard1988> hey, im having trouble installin ati 3d rage pro on ubuntu 7.10 can anyone help?
<Xsss4hell> DM| system >prefs ? There ist nothing for Bluetooth in prefs
<mdmcginn> noob101, that might give you the slower speed. A chain is as strong as its weakest link and all that..
<DM|> Xsss4hell: Bluetooth preferences under prefs < system
<echosystm> anyone know how to get swiftfox?
<kelsin> noob101: you can goto crucial.com and put in your motherboard and get a detailed description of what it can take, probably best to look there
<bmwerks> how can i stop my title bars from disappearing when i cycle with alt+tab
<echosystm> google isnt helping me
<mafsi> DM|: any idea to configure correct a postfix?
<mdmcginn> bard1988, did you google for ubuntu ati 3d rage pro? That's what I always do first.
<DM|> slowthy_ it cant just do nothing, it has to give something, like ask for sudo password or something
<void^> noob101: you can only use ddr and ddr2 at the same time if the mainboard's manual explictly allows you to do so.
<NightKnight> I mounted a Secondary Drive (Shared Between Linux and Windows) and when I explore it I see folders (System Folders) like "RECYCLER" and "System Volume Information" which don't show up on Windows. Is there any way to "Hide" those 2 folders under Linux?
<kelsin> echosystm: http://getswiftfox.com/ that has instructions and a downloadable installer, i would start there
<bard1988> mdmcginn: yeah
<DM|> mafsi im sorry?
<bard1988> mdmcginn: i did... and got practicly nothing
<MTecknology> If I have 3 rules in iptables - how can I switch the 2nd and 3rd?
<mafsi> DM|:  do you know postfix to configure?
<Xsss4hell> DM|	I don'T find it, sorry for inconvienience
<mdmcginn> NightKnight, I edited my /etc/fstab or mtab so those wouldn't be mounted.
<DM|> Xsss4hell: gutsy?
<Xsss4hell> yes
<alzamabar> I downloaded a tar.gz file containing Java JDK, extracted it to a folder and I can see there two .bin files. What do I do now?
<DM|> mafsi postfix for what? you never asked me a question
<eyemean> hello all, any1 installed cinelerra on gutsy and got it working?
<erUSUL> !java | alzamabar
<ubotu> alzamabar: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<DM|> Xsss4hell: try this in a terminal "bluetooth-properties" and look there
<mdmcginn> bard1988, that's funny. I thought you'd get dozens of people with the same problem. I have Nvidia myself.
<slowthy_> DM|, when I chose run in terminal, a terminal window pops up, the closes
<r00tintheb0x> I am so good.
<mafsi> DM|: well i just need to send mail via localhost:25 insted of my ISP smtp server
<kelsin> alzamabar: delete those files and type "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk"
<r00tintheb0x> I am a LINUX GOD!
<NightKnight> <mdmcginn>: So you're telling me that there is a way to mount the Hard Drive without mounting some of the folders contained in it?
<erUSUL> alzamabar: delete all the files you dled and use the package manager to install java...
<DM|> slowthy_ dont run scripts that way
<Xsss4hell> The program 'bluetooth-properties' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Xsss4hell> sudo apt-get install bluez-gnome
<kitche> mafsi: it's very simple to configure postfix since it's config files are actually documented quite well
<SpookyET> Is there a way to make Tracker index Thunderbird?
<Xsss4hell> But the strange thing is that it appeared one boot before..?
<mafsi> DM|: but may mails remain in queue with the status: cannot connect to yahoo.com -connection timed out
<DM|> slowthy_ and that script needs sudo before it,.
<askvictor> I need to run an X app in a 'headless' fashion; should I use xserver-dummy or xvfb? what's the easiest way to start this and the app in a nice little script?
<DM|> mafsi ... whoa sorry im not sure what you are talking about, sorry, i was talking to someone else before
<pablin> hi
<mafsi> kitche: i know but my mails remain in wueue; are not send to the address
<DM|> !hi | Pablin
<ubotu> Pablin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<slowthy_> DM|, how do I install it then?  I am fairly new to ubuntu.
<pablin> how to install soundblaster xifi extrememusic in ubuntu 7.04 64 bits
<pablin> helpppp
<mdmcginn> NightKnight, no, I guess not. I had a extra Dell partition that was mounting.
<DM|> Xsss4hell:  done any kind of install/removes to software?
<kelsin> slowthy_: open up a terminal, browse to where that file is, and the run it with "./vmware-install.pl" or whatever it's called, that way you can see the output
<kitche> mafsi: well you probably don't have it configured right but I know yahoo.com is wrong is that when you send it or are you using yahoo for a forwarder?
<DM|> slowthy_: ok easy enough, give me the path to the file ( in nautilus ) hit control L and it will highlight the path, paste it in here to me
<NightKnight> <mdmcginn>: I'll check into the fstab then.  Thanks!
<NightKnight> Have a good nite guys. Take care.
<Xsss4hell> I don't know.. but I'll reboot and come back if the symbol is still not there.. besides I'm typgin from my bluetooth keyboard..
<mafsi> kitche: i sent an email via T-Bird but is in queue; is not leaving
<slowthy_> wait
<slowthy_> its working
<sebrock> how do I blacklist a sertain command, like "vbetool"
<slowthy_> thanks kelsin
<DM|> slowthy_ kk
<erUSUL> pablin: creative has drivers in their site afaik
<pike_> sebrock: like only root can run?
<pablin> ?
<Orion_> I dont know if any of you have access to the website but the paragraph on http://www.ubuntu.com/training doesnt make a whole lot of sense
<kitche> mafsi: then your configuration is probably not right either by either a dns error or something in postfix's own configuration can't help you without seeing how you have postfix setup really
<gordonjcp> sebrock: read up on how sudo works
<sebrock> pike_,  no, like noone - its in a several scripts and I dont want to go through the hassle
<alzamabar> kelsin, it says: E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jdk
<verb3k> sebrock,  why not delete it?
<sebrock> I want to blacklist "vbetool" this is in the suspend.d scripts and is causing shit on my system
<sebrock> verb3k, first I want to check this obviously
<pike_> sebrock: well i suppose sudo chmod 600 /usr/sbin/vbetool  but i have no idea of the consequences of that
<kelsin> alzamabar: you need to enable all of the ubuntu official repos, or you're not on gutsy
<sebrock> pike_, still root would be able to execute then?
<kelsin> !multiverse | alzamabar
<ubotu> alzamabar: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<AngryElf> despite selection every possible option for screen resolution in dpkg-reconfiger xserver-xorg, I'm still only presented with three of them in the GUI Screen resolution -- how do I get the higher resolutions --  It's a geforce 6200, I'm sure it can do the higher ones -- using the binary driver too
<erUSUL> pablin: http://opensource.creative.com/
<pike_> i wouldnt think so
<alzamabar> kelsin, I'm new to Ubuntu. How do I enable repositories?
<pike_> sebrock: no
<verb3k> sebrock, give it 000 :)
<pike_> sebrock: i mean root could chmod it back
<kelsin> alzamabar: that web link ubotu just posted will help (ubotu is a bot)
<sebrock> pike_, 600 means its not executable?
<Seven_Six_Two> Why is the update manager failing to find files that I can see with my web browser? I'm doing 7.04 to 7.10
<DM|> AngryElf unfortunately there is a problem with that right now, i had to play around for an hour once to get it to work .. Nvidia right? (try playing with System>Preferences>Screen and Graphics
<SpookyET> Is the Java installation by firefox local or global?
<Seven_Six_Two> eg:   http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2
<pike_> sebrock: yeah basically you have rwx so 421 if you do 42- then the value is 6 and just 0 for group and other
<echosystm> ffs
<echosystm> i keep getting wireless dropouts
<demo_> ne1 help getting wireless to work on ubuntu 6.06 fiesty
<demo_> ?
<echosystm> lol
<ouellettesr> is there a program that will scan for available wireless networks?
<AngryElf> DM|: not using gutsy, still on er, feisty?
<erUSUL> !wifi | demo_
<ubotu> demo_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pike_> ouellettesr: iwlist scan
<echosystm> i can help you demo_
<sebrock> pike_, alright I chmod it and try to reboot :D
<DM|> AngryElf oh, sorry cant help then :X
<ouellettesr> pike thanks
<pike_> ouellettesr: actually iwlist <device> scan
<demo_> first step?
<nickrud> SpookyET: if you have the browser install java, it would be your user only; sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin will be all users
<Chewy954> Guys
<erUSUL> ouellettesr: iwlist <iface> scan
<echosystm> what card do you have demo_ ?
<Chewy954> any ideas why ubuntu wont boot?
<Chewy954> I dunno y...
<Chewy954> :\
<NYCThomasB> can someone help me undo a ath0 down command?
<Chewy954> it boots in vmware... but text mode...
<fsckr> ive looked on the official kiba-dock page for and answer.  If anyone here uses kiba-dock and is having a problem with it saving changes you make in the settings but doesn't save them point me in the direction of the resolution if there happens to be one?
<demo_> realtek broadcom 11.08g i think or something like that
<ouellettesr> are there any gui apps that will do that?
<echosystm> oh
 * N3bunel away
<pike_> ouellettesr: there are a number of em
<echosystm> is it supported in 6.06 by default?
<erUSUL> ouellettesr: wifi-radar, kismet, ....
<CrashOverride> ok I guess I broke X or something is there any internet browsers for bash becuase I have to do everything from the bash from ctrl-alt-F2
<echosystm> i can only help you beyond that, im not too good with drivers
<ouellettesr> which one is preferred?
<nickrud> CrashOverride: lynx, links, elinks
<pike_> ouellettesr: if you dont like using the cli command you wont like kismet much i wouldnt think but wifi-radar is an easy gui app
<CrashOverride> lynx sounds good then
<corruptionoflulz> where is the grub config file again?
<pike_> CrashOverride: links2
<Rezagrats> How can i install programs without an internet connection
<Rezagrats> ?
<ouellettesr> ok thanks
<pg> I failed to boot again, after setting sda5 to bootable.  sda5 is the only partition on this sata disk and grub recognizes it as hd0,4.  menu.lst says "root (hd0,4)" and device.map says "(hd0) /dev/sda".  I understand I cannot make a partition primary without overwriting it.  Trying to re-install grub in the mbr using grub-install, I get "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.".  Any more suggestions?
<CrashOverride> t
<SpookyET> nickrud: It did ask to input my password though.
<hwilde> streaming audio help please?   how to play the links on this page:  http://breakbeat.co.uk/Listen/StudioMixes.aspx   (javascript popup)
<Meshezabeel> I thought I heard before that ubuntu comes with compiz-fusion built in, is this correct, or am I mistaken?
<pike_> Rezagrats: packages.ubuntu.com  grab the deb file and also the deb dependancies listed then you can just drop em in /var/cache/apt/archives maybe
<hwilde> Meshezabeel, go to appearance options mk
<nickrud> SpookyET: ah, then that was an ubuntu extension to firefox, installed sun-java6-plugin for you (just had it do that for mozilla-mplayer today, suprised the heck out of me :)
<pike_> Meshezabeel: yes but to edit the settings you need to install the config manager for compiz
<bonobo> isc
<pike_> Meshezabeel: i've heard
<erUSUL> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> Meshezabeel: compizconfig-settings-manager to be precise
<NYCThomasB> does anyone know how to reverse this statemnt?:  sudo ifconfig ath0 down followed by: sudo ifconfig wifi down
<mdmcginn> I deleted some of my son's baby pictures. PhotoRec found them all, I'm sure, but it also found a few gigs of other photos, losing the directories and the file names, and I'd rather just recreate the directory structure than manually sort everything again.
<SpookyET> nickrud: know anything about tracker?
<nickrud> SpookyET: not really, I stuck with beagle
<MoTec> NYCThomasB: sudo replace 'down' with 'up'
<Meshezabeel> ok, thanks hwilde, pike_, nickrud ... kinda strange settings manager wasn't included too
<sebrock> pike_, FYI vbetool is now long gone and my suspend scripts works perfect
<NYCThomasB> motec: it tried - it didnt like it
<pike_> NYCThomasB: youll need to dhclient ath0 after that to reaquire ip address
<SpookyET> The morons are asking "Do you agree with the DLj license terms?" with a checkmark next you it.
<nickrud> sebrock: what video card, if I may ask
<hwilde> NYCThomasB, sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<Rezagrats> Pike_, not finding the deb file, or idk what i'm actually looking for
<SpookyET> I checked that I've been asked, not that I agree with it:-)
<pike_> Rezagrats: what app
<Rezagrats> Um alot of them actually
<Seven_Six_Two> I can't do an upgrade. running the update manager fails on "Modifying software channels" 53 of 63. I can cancel to see the failed files, and I can browse to the failed files with konqueror. Am I missing something?
<MoTec> ath0? what happened to eth0?
<sebrock> nickrud, its a GMA 3100 on a G33 chipset - thing is it made a lot of things not work. network was gone, alsa gone and so one
<sebrock> all depending on that shit
<hwilde> streaming audio help please?  how can I play the links on this page:   http://breakbeat.co.uk/Listen/StudioMixes.aspx
<gordonjcp> NYCThomasB: sudo ifconfig ath0 up && ifconfig wifi up
<kitche> !language | sebrock
<ubotu> sebrock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> MoTec: ath0 is wireless atheros card
<MoTec> erUSUL: Thanks :)
<nickrud> sebrock: ok, I have ati and don't have suspend, that's something I'll try to find time to test, thanks anyway
<gordonjcp> mdmcginn: probably not, in Unix filesystems generally, once you delete something it's pretty much gone
<Dankchild> hey guys i was in here earlier with a hard drive problem, it was clicking, i did some things and now its not clicking anymore, but its detected and only 93 gigs of 500 are detected and no data. please help!
<pike_> NYCThomasB: the basic steps to connecting to an open AP from command line:  sudo ifconfig ath0 up  then: 1. iwlist ath0 scan  2. sudo iwconfig ath0 essid somenetworkname   3. sudo dhclient ath0
<NYCThomasB> all: when i change to "up" i get ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<SpookyET> I wonder if we'll get a flash update soon.
<gordonjcp> mdmcginn: if it's on a camera memory card, chances are it's a vfat filesystem and you may be in luck
<hwilde> NYCThomasB, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart      check your /etc/network/interfaces file
<SpookyET> It has H.264 support and hardware acceleration
<sebrock> nickrud, after a suspend do you have something mashing 100%?
<gordonjcp> Dankchild: sounds like it's failed
<_bildpunkt> hi. my desktop froze. i am now via ssh connected to my mashine. in htop i see that XGL is using all system resources. i have a open office document opened. how can i save it?^^
<sebrock> nickrud, vbetool always sucked 100% cpu after a resume before
<nickrud> sebrock: no, it won't suspend at all
<pike_> NYCThomasB: pcmcia card?
<Dankchild> gordonjcp: is there anything i can do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: have you moved that drive to a secondary bus (if ide) or disabled any writes to it
<kitche> SpookyET: unless it's a security update then no
<sebrock> oh, well first off get that nickrud
<NYCThomasB> PIKE: yes
<MikeH> Hrm, can someone recommend me a clean featured msn client? I've tried amsn which looks tacky imo, and pidgin, which looks nice but lacks features and keeps losing messages.
<nickrud> sebrock: or more precicely, I have to hard reset if I try suspend
<Seven_Six_Two> _bildpunkt, you can try replacing xgl with kwin
<pike_> NYCThomasB: unplug replug then dmesg | tail  maybe it is ath1 or something
<_bildpunkt> Seven_Six_Two: how?
<Dankchild> jack_sparrow: its an external hdd.
<hwilde> sebrock, nickrud,  you know when u suspend it has to write all of your memory to the disk?  u think that should take like 5% cpu?
<SpookyET> Speaking of updates, I don't get why it downloads the entire program instead of patches. It's such a waste of bandwidth and space.
<miffe> ubotu, !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kitche> Seven_Six_Two: it would eb hard to replace xgl with kwin since they do different things
<hwilde> MikeH, did u try amsn
<kyle__> hey people i need ur help
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: Just wanted to make sure it wasnt still set as a boot or primary master etc
<nickrud> hwilde: not my issue, I'm talking about ram suspend not hibernate
<hwilde> !help | kyle__
<sebrock> hwilde, no it doesnt write anything to disc, this is suspend not hibernate
<ubotu> kyle__: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MikeH> hwilde, yes, I thought it looked a bit tacky....
<kyle__> thanks
<pike_> NYCThomasB: you should also have a device manager application in gnome but im not familiar with it
<kyle__> help.....
<kyle__> the beryl
<hwilde> MikeH, umm just change your window theme
<kyle__> im am running a AMD64
<Dankchild> jack_sparrow: k, thanks, do you have any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: Hirenscd or the live gparted would be my next step on that,
<kitche> SpookyET: hmm what patches if there is none see in Linux really they don't do patches it's not like Windows
<nickrud> hwilde: although hibernate is fubared as well ;()
<MikeH> hwilde, My window theme is fine...?
<Seven_Six_Two> kitche, kwin is a window decorator. if you kill xgl you need a replacement.
<zer0cool> I recently installed ubuntu alongside vista, and now vista won't boot. can anyone help?
<SpookyET> kitche: I know. A waste of bandwidth.
<Dankchild> jack_sparrow: ive tried gparted but it didnt show up
<kitche> Seven_Six_Two: xgl is a server
<kyle__> with a ATI Raedon 1650 graphics card
<hwilde> nickrud, sebrock, MikeH, how do I play the streaming audio on this page:  http://breakbeat.co.uk/Listen/StudioMixes.aspx
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: I just booted this box to get my mail and saw your post..
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: gparted LIVE stand alone cd..
<SpookyET> kitche: I really like it. I switched from Vista, hopefully for good.
<MikeH> ooh, breakbeat.
<DARKGuy> Gwah, ls is frustrating sometimes! >.<... could anybody tell me why "ls *.mp3" doesn't work??
<kitche> Seven_Six_Two: so you mean Compiz not xgl since compiz is a window manager just like kwin is
<Seven_Six_Two> kitche, whatever you want to call it, it replaces kwin when it starts, as it's a compositing window manager
<MikeH> hwilde, Ok, in amsn how can I get my user groups back?!
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: or are you talking the gparted from the ubuntu cd
<Seven_Six_Two> kitche, oh yes.
<nickrud> zer0cool: you would edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to include the vista stanza; a sec & I'll give you a link. One question: what partition is your vista on?
<sebrock> hwilde, find a suitable plugin
<pg> Grub fails to boot: error 22 (no such device).  sda5 is the only partition on this disk, it is set to bootable, and grub recognizes it as hd0,4.  menu.lst says "root (hd0,4)" and device.map says "(hd0) /dev/sda".  Perhaps grub needs to be re-installed in the mbr?
<Dankchild> jack_sparrow: ok, no i havent tried that i will, i was talking about the one i installed on ubuntu.
<hwilde> sebrock, ok but how I can't even figure out what type of media it is!
<kyle__> im running a AMD 64 with a ATI Raedon 1650 graphics card and i really wana get beryl running how do i get it running without stuffing the computer??
<hwilde> kyle__, go to appearance settings and turn it all the way up
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: I have no real issue with the one that is part of the installer.  I just like the stand alone when working on a drive like yours.
<nickrud> hwilde: I use mozilla-mplayer, it's playing
<Seven_Six_Two> _bildpunkt, maybe try kwin --replace
<_bildpunkt> Seven_Six_Two: ok ty
<zer0cool> nickrud: vista is in the grub boot menu (automatically did it during install) but selecting it won't boot vista. it makes the system reboot
<MoTec> pg: from grub's prompt, do a:  setup (hd0)
<seeitcoming> join #deluge
<hwilde> nickrud, ack opera
<kyle__> wheres that?
<seeitcoming> *sigh* I suck
<kyle__> apperances settings?
<Dankchild> jack_sparrow: alright ill try that, thanks man.
<zer0cool> nickrud: it's on partition hda2
<SpookyET> I definitely hava java isntalled. firefox froze:-)
<blueyed> Hi. How can I get/display information about the RAM being used on a computer (DDR, DDR2, ..)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: If you can crack the enclosure and make sure it gets plenty of air
<kyle__> ...
<kyle__> im running a AMD 64 with a ATI Raedon 1650 graphics card and i really wana get beryl running how do i get it running without stuffing the computer??
<Seven_Six_Two> or man kwin to get the proper options. I don't think you'll be able to run kwin from a ssh without specifying a display
<pike_> SpookyET: congrats ;p
<MoTec> pg: setup (hd0) puts it in the MBR, setup (hd0,0) puts it in a specific partition
<erUSUL> blueyed: you can not afaik (you have to check on the bios)
<nickrud> zer0cool: could you put a copy of your /boot/grub/menu.lst on paste.ubuntu-nl.org? I understand grub, but not vista
<SpookyET> Should it not respond to "java --version"
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: good luck.. I wont be around for at least a day or two..
<MikeH> hwilde, looks like a flash player to me?
<hwilde> kyle__, did you even look through the nice menu they made for you?  i mean how did u find xchat?   it's under system or whatever.  appearance.  fancy effects
<SpookyET> it says "could not create java virtual machine"
<Dankchild> jack_sparrow: i have it open and sitting on top, im getting ready to go get a fan also.
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, do you have hardware rendering working? try   fglrxinfo
<VSpike> DARKGuy: in what way does it not work?
<Dankchild> jack_sparrow: thanks again.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: Ok.. just trying to think of anything
<hwilde> nickrud, i was in opera... u know if u start using opera, the mozilla icon on the taskbar launches opera?
<pike_> SpookyET: one - so -version
<kyle__> i had to install x chat myself
<blueyed> erUSUL: there are programs for windows AFAIK.. (e.g. SiSoft Sandra or similar). So I think there must be something for linux, too.
<nickrud> hwilde: rflol, must use x-www-browser
<pg> MoTec: setup (hd0)     Invalid device requested
<kyle__> the hardware rendering stuffs it up
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: also go online and calc the power supply rating for your computer
<kyle__> takes ages to log in then it logs out again
<DARKGuy> VSpike: it says it can't find any *.mp3 files
<MoTec> pg: doesn't sound like a grub problem, then...  Not sure what else to try.
<VSpike> DARKGuy: maybe find -iname '*.mp3' would be better?
<DARKGuy> VSpike: when I have the folder full of mp3s
<SpookyET> It works.
<DARKGuy> VSpike: that works, but not for the purpose I'm trying to use it :(
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, does it say it's enabled when you use fglrxinfo | grep Direct
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: Your external might be starving for juice if the PS is too small
<VSpike> DARKGuy: if they are called blah.MP3 it will not find them
 * Pelo 's dvd burner has been acting realy weird since the last hal update, anyone else ?
<DARKGuy> *to use it for
<pg> MoTec:  "find /boot/grub/stage1" says "(hd0,4)"
<pike_> SpookyET: what is the version number
<hwilde> nickrud, thats why i was goin crazy bc it plays on my old laptop in ubuntu 5.10
<DARKGuy> VSpike: I know, they are .mp3 :p
<Chewy954> is the beta 1 of 8.04 stable? I gotta reinstall ubuntu, might aswell install it if its pretty stable...
<kyle__> "command not found"
<SpookyET> 1.6.0_03-b05
<ConstyXIV> Chewy954, it's an alpha, and not quite yet
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, what module are you using for your video card?
<nickrud> hwilde: I don't use opera much, but iirc there's some setting in it that tells it to use the mozilla plugins?
<kyle__> im running ubuntu 7.04
<genii> Chewy954: I'd wait for a couple more pre-preleases
<DM|> Chewy954: its an alpha, its not stable
<Pelo> Chewy954, beta are never stable, and you should beaswking in #ubuntu+1 anyway
<kyle__> and ATI Raedon X1650
<nickrud> Chewy954: lol, maybe in march
<VSpike> DARKGuy: OK, that is pretty wierd .. maybe something strange in your shell options?
<Seven_Six_Two> that's not an answer to my question
<DARKGuy> VSpike: actually, it was my mistake o.O...
<MoTec> pg: then setup (hd0) _should_ work :(
<hwilde> nickrud, oh ive got firefox :) its already playing
<Pelo> !enter | kyle__
<ubotu> kyle__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chewy954> BLARG
 * nickrud is suprised when opera every now and then shows up in his web statistics
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, did you manually install a driver for your card? was it from the ATI site?
<Chewy954> im getting frustrated
<Chewy954> hmm
 * Chewy954 thinks
<kyle__> okat, sory
<DARKGuy> VSpike: it works now xD
<DARKGuy> ty anyways :D :D
<VSpike> DARKGuy: oh .. what was it?
<kyle__> Yes
<Pelo> nickrud,  opera was a very promissing web-browser, all in one webapplications
<zer0cool> nickrud: ok it's pasted. i hope you don't mind: i pasted all
<VSpike> DARKGuy: on the basis that I will probably make the same error sooner or later :)
<Pelo> back in 1997
<nickrud> zer0cool: all is good :0
<Seven_Six_Two> does fglrxinfo say direct rendering is enabled?
<Chewy954> what should I do? D: if ubuntu wont boot for me.... after I'm in GRUB, choose ubuntu, it shows some screen saying cannot be allocated, always does this, but then black screen, doesnt progress from there :|
<nickrud> zer0cool: so, gimme the page link :)
<kyle__> when it is running and i reboot as soon as i log on it logs out
<pike_> opera is very nice until you find a website that just doesnt display and that does happen often
<DARKGuy> VSpike: Hehe :p I had a bunch of files like .mp3.new.mp3 and I wanted to list them, but I was typing "ls *.mp3.new" instead of "*.mp3.new.mp3" :/
<DARKGuy> VSpike: I'm still used to DOS syntax, lol :p
<nickrud> Pelo: I do like some of the things it does, that visual bookmark guide is kinda cool
<Pelo> Chewy954, what is the exact error msg, does it have a number
<VSpike> DARKGuy: ohh .. figures :)
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, then it's probably not set up properly. try dumping your xfree or xorg log file to pastebin and paste the url here
<zer0cool> nickrud: ok. (never used paste site before) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46892/
<DARKGuy> VSpike: heh yeah XD g2g ^-^
<pike_> i love the speed dial tab in opera
<pg> MoTec: thanks.  I'm actually trying to copy my installation from the an old disk to this one.  This error occurred after I tried with dd.  My final approach is to install with the CD, upgrade to the latest version and copy all directories from the old disk.  Will that work?
<kyle__> can someone teach me how to use this please im quite new to it...
<tony_math> I'm still having problems changing proxy settings in Synaptic. When I click on OK or Apply in the properties page, Synaptic hangs and I have to kill it.
<Pelo> nickrud,  I haven'T checked it out recently,  I'm just saying that when it began it was very promissing, I realy liked the way it would load a webpage in order of priorty, text first image next,  .... background last
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, teach you to use what? what don't you know how to do?
<tony_math> Is there a way to "reset" Synaptic perhaps from the command line.
<Dankchild> jack_sparrow: its got an external power source.
<Chewy954> Pelo: no error, just wont boot :\
<Pelo> nickrud,  that kind of things made it realy easy if y ou were using a modem
<kyle__> this x client
<Pelo> Chewy954, can you boot the live cd ?
<Chewy954> the allocation thing has been happening since I installed ubuntu
<Chewy954> should be able to.
<Chewy954> did before
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, xgl?
<nickrud> zer0cool: the grub stanza says it's on sda3 (equiv to hda3) are you sure it's 2? if so, change it
<pike_> kyle__: try alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo adduser somename     give em a password then after its done alt-f7 to get back to the gui login and try that user can they login?
<chalcedony> when you download a . *.tar.gz  what comes next?
<kyle__> umm.... no
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, I don't know what you mean by x client
<nickrud> zer0cool: count from 0, so it would be (hd0,1)
<pike_> kyle__: if it doesnt work you know your profile is fine and its a general settings issue
<kyle__> thx pike
<tony_math> Does anyone know where Synaptic stores it's configuration information? Would this be a text file?
<DM|> hmm, is there a way to change the resolution of your log in window
<erUSUL> chalcedony: compiling but you should install only packages from repositories
<rangerguy39> when i downloaded ubuntu, it saved it to a disc - now when i run the disc, a screen comes up and says 'launching browser', and then goes away. whats wrong?
<zer0cool> nickrud: umm.. it starts at 0, right? i know it's the third primary partition..
<chalcedony> erUSUL: it's an ok file .. but tell me steps please?
<nickrud> Pelo: I lived on a tiny dialup for a long time, I learned to love lynx then
<erUSUL> tony_math: /etc/apt/
<noodles12> how do u get to the update manager from the terminal?
<Pelo> Chewy954, I suggest this,  boot thelive cd make, create a new partiton on your hdd,  copy your /home folder to it , then, reinstall ubuntu from scratch,   uisng manual partitioning, so you can tell it about your /home partiton , that will save all you rsettings and data,  thenyou can play areound with the os all you like whitout fear
<teknoprep> hi all
<tony_math> thanks erUSUL, I'm going to check that uou
<teknoprep> i don't get a splash screen now that i have everything installed
<pike_> noodles12: gksu update-manager
<teknoprep> is this a common error ?
<tony_math> check that out....:)
<rangerguy39> when i downloaded ubuntu, it saved it to a disc - now when i run the disc, a screen comes up and says 'launching browser', and then goes away. whats wrong?
<nickrud> zer0cool: ok, you mentioned hda2 above. third partition would be hd0,2 as it says. Why vista won't chainload, I don't know
<erUSUL> chalcedony: it can be very messy you have to install all the devel lib first and the compilers linkers etc
<noodles12> pike_: thanks
<Chewy954> okay Pelo
<rangerguy39> anyone know?
<hwilde> nickrud, sebrock, MikeH,   thanks hope you like D&B
<VSpike> like a lot of innovations, i'm not sure if flock is a great idea or an abomination
<Chewy954> just dont have much HDD space left :\
<mr__daniel> tony_math: the list of repository sources is located in /etc/apt/
<erUSUL> chalcedony: you are better finding it on the repos or on getdeb
<chalcedony> erUSUL: i see .. a webpage maybe?
<erUSUL> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sebrock> hwilde, ?
<kitche> rangerguy39: qhat do you mean you saved it to disc?
<ouellettesr> hey you guys what do I need to get wireless adapters to work on my laptop?
<nickrud> hwilde: it was a little new agey for my tastes ;) gimme some roadhouse stuff & I'll be happy
<rangerguy39> when i ran it, it opened a program to save it to a disc
<pike_> kyle__: remeber the new user wont have many permissions so they wont be a member of the sound group or cdrom or any of that jazz unitl you make em
<rangerguy39> i did, and then i ran if from the disc
<zer0cool> nickrud: well, thanks for trying.. i guess i'll call microsoft...
<CrashOverride> how do I reset all X's settings to default
#ubuntu 2007-12-05
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, sorry I don't even know what you're trying to do. If it's just an xgl problem, you can post the contents of your xorg log file and xorg.conf at pastebin.com and let us know the url to the post. It will help diagnose your problem.
<kitche> rangerguy39: you have to burn it to a cdrom
<rangerguy39> yeah, i did
<erUSUL> CrashOverride: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<teknoprep> i don't get a splash screen now that i have everything installed.... wow this is really scrolling by quickly
<rangerguy39> and then ran it off the cd
<teknoprep> alot of ppl in here talkin
<nickrud> CrashOverride: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<Pelo> Chewy954,  you can resize your / partiton if you hae some room left in there and you can rezise the home after you get rid of the original install of ubuntu, you only need 5-10 gig to run the os itself, I'm at 3.5 gig right now with all the apps I need, the rest is 2xram for swap and 65 gig for /home
<genii> ouellettesr: What make/model wifi card?
<kitche> rangerguy39: so you rebooted your computer so it boots into Ubuntu?
<hockeyfan5000> splash screen for what teknoprep
<rangerguy39> kiche, no
<rangerguy39> ill try that
<kitche> rangerguy39: well it's a Operating System it's not a Windows/Mac program
<Pelo> nickrud,  It think the reconfigure options need to be in capital letters
<Chewy954> ok thanks Pelo
<ouellettesr> genii they are both lynksys, one a wusb12 and the other a wusb54gsv4
<nickrud> Pelo: no, lowercase
<Pelo> Chewy954,  you might want to use the 7.04 cd, there is a bug in the partitoning tool in the 7.10 one
 * nickrud consulted the man page quickly 
 * Pelo decides to respect nickrud 's courage 
<genii> ouellettesr: usb wifi is tricky, the driver that would work if it wasn't on the usb doesn't usually.
<mikebeecham> is there any software I can use to completely delete information from a secondary HDD that was formatted via windows?
<pike_> what was that link for the ubuntu win32 installer that makes a ext3 formatted file in windows and uses windows boot manager?
<maximander> hello, i'm having issues with mysqld segfaulting on start, brand new install of 7.10/amd64
<kyle__> how do i use XChat?
<mikebeecham> I have deleted the files from that drive, but the amount of space I have left remains the same
<tony_math> I can't make any changes to the preferences in Synaptic Package Manager. It hangs and I have to kill it. Would an uninstall/install work or is there a way to reset all settings?
<AngryElf> I've got a geforce 6200 and i'm only getting 3 resolutions to choose from despite selecting all of them in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, binary driver, any ideas what's going on?
<mr__daniel> kyle__: I am not understanding your question
<mr__daniel> kyle__: what you mean with 'to use'?
<Pelo> pike_, you'll need to use google and the aplet refers to ext2 if I recall corectly
<kilo> what happens when i connect a Lan cable into ISDN port? does it work anyway?
<kyle__> do you just ask questions?
<ouellettesr> genii I also have a linksys pcmcia card I can use, will that be easier?
 * jsoftw is bored.
<nickrud> AngryElf: run xrandr in a terminal, are they the same resolutions?
<pike_> !fixres | AngryElf
<ubotu> AngryElf: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erUSUL> !wubi | pike_
<DM|> Anyone know how to change the resolution GDM loads on the login window?
<ubotu> pike_: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<mikebeecham> is there any software I can use to completely delete information from a secondary HDD that was formatted via windows?
<mikebeecham> I have deleted the files from that drive, but the amount of space I have left remains the same
<LjL> !away > ajmorris|AFK    (ajmorris|AFK, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kitche> mikebeecham: well if you deleted the files your space should be higher but yes there is but it will write 0's to the drive so the files can not be recoverable
<nickrud> kyle__: just ask away
<genii> ouellettesr: with the wusb12 in does lsmod show prism2_usb as a module installed?
<pike_> mikebeecham: you want to format it to a more linuxy format or keep ntfs?
<ouellettesr> genii yes
<genii> ouellettesr: Then it should be able to work
<kilo> P l e a s e ....what happens when i connect a Lan cable into ISDN port? does it work anyway?
<kyle__> okay i need everyones help with this one, i am running a AMD64 with an ATI X1650 graphics card and i want to use beryl without stuffing linux up like i did the past 5 times
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, I'm using xchat. You use it the same way as mirc
<Pilgrim`> quick question..i was watching a movie on my ubuntu box and it froze, what should i do? I have stuff open (irc, etc) that i would prefer not to restar
<AngryElf> nickrud: both places have the same max resolution, that i'm using, but xrandr has a bunch more lower ones than the GUI does
<Pilgrim`> t
<mar1> I am having no end of trouble with DeVeDe in ubuntu
<mikebeecham> pike_:  I dont want to format it, as there are files on that drive I want to keep...I just wanted to delete some of the files off....it's almost as though I've deleted them, but not really.....nautlius is not registering the freed up space?
<MoTec> kilo: you might let some smoke out... It will not work
<genii> ouellettesr: Do you see a wlan0 device on the ifconfig command?
<AngryElf> nickrud: er, and a bunch of the ones I selected with dpkg-reconf.... (and are also in xorg.conf) are not showing up in xrandr
<kilo> Pilgrim': just kill the process
<Xdange1> guys all of a sudden my hardisk is movin slow
<Pilgrim`> i cant, the movie is stuck open full screen
<Pilgrim`> no response from xwindows
<hockeyfan5000> backup Xdange1
<nickrud> AngryElf: ok, next take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log; near lines 300 - 400 there will be a section about monitor recognition, it's probably not getting the right horiz and vert freqs
<kyle__> okay i need everyones help with this one, i am running a AMD64 with an ATI X1650 graphics card and i want to use beryl without stuffing linux up like i did the past 5 times....... and my graphics card is not running at the moment
<Pilgrim`> tried control alt backspace, and a bunch of other variations
<mar1> anyone know of a good program for converting DVD .vob files into smaller mgeg?
<hockeyfan5000> kyle what is the issue your having?
<kyle__> everything lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<hockeyfan5000> are you using 7.10
<kilo> Motec: thanx it was a relly stupid question wasn't it? :)
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, You will only get help that is as good as the questions that you ask. If you want to know how to use something, read the documentation. That's what it's for. If you have a problem, ask specifically about your issue. e.g. "How do I use the internet" is not a good question
<Xdange1> when i enter my username and password from the login Gnome takes a while to start
<AngryElf> which i'm trying to look up right now...
<DShepherd> mar1, acidrip maybe?
<pike_> mikebeecham: not sure you might sudo umount /media/whatever then sudo mount /media/whatever  but i dunno
<MoTec> kilo: i've got an old isdn router up on ebay right now... :)
<CrashOverride> how do I log in as administrator, I tried doing it from the normal login screen but it just sayd "Administrator is no allower to login from this screen"
<HigH_5> DvdRip
<mikebeecham> hmmm
<kyle__> okay, thanks
<MACscr1077> Hmm, how do i kick or ghost my regular screen name?
<kitche> CrashOverride: login as your user and use gksu or sudo
<ouellettesr> genii I don't see wlan0
<Xdange1> i dont know could removing trackerd affect performance??
<mar1> DShepherd: the problem is that the .vob files are on my hard drive and I cannot get those programs to look at them cause they want to open a DVD drive all the time
<DShepherd>  MACscr1077 /ghost username password
<HigH_5> Acidrip isn't working for me very well marl. Try DvdRip.
<maximander> meh, anyone? i
<rangerguy39> kitche, after the OS is on the cd-rom, what should i do with it?
<kilo> Motec: not interested at the moment... i will buy a Lan card tomorrow...just flush the isdn card in the toilet ;)
<mikebeecham> pike_:  thanks, I will ask again to see if anyone else can help...
<kitche> rangerguy39: umm just boot your computer and it will load
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, locate all relevant config files and log files because it's difficult to get you an answer without them.
<mikebeecham> is there any software I can use to completely delete information from a secondary HDD that was formatted via windows?
<mikebeecham> pike_:  thanks, I will ask again to see if anyone else can help...
<Xdange1> cause reading from memory is fast but from my hardrive is really slow??
<rangerguy39> kitche, its not =\
<mikebeecham> I have deleted the files from that drive, but the amount of space I have left remains the same
<Chewy954> ( 19:01:59 ) ( Pelo ) Chewy954, you might want to use the 7.04 cd, there is a bug in the partitoning tool in the 7.10 one
<genii> ouellettesr: try: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<rangerguy39> is windows interfering with it?
<Chewy954> Pelo: Im using acronis to partition.
<nickrud> Xdange1: first think I'd look for is checking for your host name on the line with 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<MACscr1077> Dshepherd: says its an unknown command
<kyle__> my main proble is my graphics card..... its an ATI X1650 and i have the drivers for it, but when i run it the x server wont start
<maximander> mikebeecham: shred
<Pelo> Chewy954, what ever rocks your boat man
<CrashOverride> what do I type in sudo to make me be in as root from bash
<MoTec> kilo: aaah, i liked my isdn.. but that was long ago :)   so you have an ethernet connection now?  like at a company or college?
<MACscr1077> Er, says ghost is
<DShepherd> MACscr1077, what irc client are you using?
<nickrud> Xdange1: mine got chewed up in the last update (again)
<kitche> rangerguy39: then you didn't burn it right you need to burn the   .iso file as a image not put the .iso file on the cdrom
<MACscr1077> miranda
<Xdange1> nickrud; i'll try that
<HigH_5> mikebeecham try with the Ultimate Boot CD, it has tools to wipe out the disk very thoroughly.
<MACscr1077> But is swar i have used that command before
<MACscr1077> swear
<kyle__> i dont want to install without being sure it wont happen again
<NYCThomasB> hey - i'm back.  my machine no longer sees ath0, my pcimcia wireless card
<rangerguy39> kitche, can i query you?
<mar1> anyone?
<Xdange1> nickrud: i'm really afraid of these updates
<HigH_5> DvdRip.
<mikebeecham> High 5 I dont want to wipe the disk clean....
<ouellettesr> genii I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: No Such Device
<mikebeecham> pike_:  I dont want to format it, as there are files on that drive I want to keep...I just wanted to delete some of the files off....it's almost as though I've deleted them, but not really.....nautlius is not registering the freed up space?
<kitche> rangerguy39: not really my client doesn't support that really right now I haven't wrote the script to check for queries
<DShepherd> sorry MACscr1077, i dont know much about miranda
<Chewy954> Pelo: I go the simplest way possible right now, since im a bit sick, time is of the essence.
<Chewy954> lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<maximander> anyone know how to start going about getting MySQLd to start? It just segfaults without saying anything
<CrashOverride> how do I log in as root
<kilo> motec: i have a fast adsl connection...now i have a piii with ubuntu on it but i found this isdn card inside...i want to connect this old good pc to my router to use ubuntu as p2p station
<MikeH> When I try opening a file with totem, I get a "cannot determine type of stream"
<mikebeecham> High5  I dont want to format it, as there are files on that drive I want to keep...I just wanted to delete some of the files off....it's almost as though I've deleted them, but not really.....nautlius is not registering the freed up space?
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, can you find your xserver log file? it should be somewhere near /var/log and be recognizably named. your X config file should be in or near /etc/X11/<xorg or XFree86>.conf
<tony_math> kyle__ does that mean you only have a console? No graphics at all?
<kyle__> there are two installs i use, one is Envy and the other is from the ATI site
<mikebeecham> sorry pike
<mikebeecham> lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<MikeH> is this a problem with codecs?
<kitche> !root | CrashOverride
<ubotu> CrashOverride: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Chewy954> CrashOverride: use su, but u gotta enable this in ubutu
<AngryElf> nickrud: what file did you say to look in to find the horiz/vert refresh rates?
<junkeR> hello everyone, when I put Ubuntu in hibernate my sound now skips and doesn't play correctly.  This is still happening after a restart/shutdown.. any fixes?
<MACscr1077> Dshepherd : the error was from freenode, not my client
<rangerguy39> okay
<nickrud> AngryElf: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rangerguy39> so i should save the .iso as what?
<Chewy954> im gonna make su possible for ubuntu :p
<genii> ouellettesr: Bah, OK. Do you see an eth1 device where you know you have only 1 wired adapter then?
<Chewy954> since i like using it lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<Xdange1> CrashOverride: you have to enable root login
<kitche> !noroot
<ubotu> Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<kyle__> my graphics card is fine but when i runs the x server restarts as aoon as i logg in
<Big_Slim> how do you accept files on this program?
<Pelo> Chewy954,  you want 3 partitons , one for / for the os,  5-10 gig ext3,  2xram for swap in linuxswap Fs , and the rest for /home in ext3 preferbly
<DShepherd> MACscr1077, ok but i don't know why this is not working for you. it works for me :-)
<ouellettesr> genii, nope I just have eth0 and lo
<MoTec> kilo: aah, okay.  yep, you'll need an ethernet card, then :)  if you want to get advanced you can get _two_ ethernet cards and make it your firewall, router, and server :)
<CrashOverride> I'm making a root thing nayway, how do I enable root logon
<astro76> !sudo | CrashOverride
<ubotu> CrashOverride: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Seven_Six_Two> kyle__, copy the contents of both of those files to pastebin.com and when you've submitted it, paste the url here
<DShepherd> !root | CrashOverride
<ubotu> CrashOverride: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kitche> CrashOverride: it's in the links that ubotu been giving you for the past 5 minutes
<Chewy954> Pelo: 2 swap partitions? and im keeping my orignal linux partition intact till I copy it over, then i delete it.
<MoTec> ubuntu server is great for that, with some configuration, of course.
<NYCThomasB> is there a "repair" like option that would reset my os to original install without messing up my files and file structure? (os is in own partition)
<kitche> CrashOverride: but you might not get support if you enable root and do something stupid with it :)
<kilo> motec: right... i suppose it would be great
<naxa> I have to bach resize images. Is there a tool for this?
<MACscr1077> Damnit, i cant get the newest ubuntu to work in Parallel =(
<kyle__> thanks
<junkeR> can anyone help me?  my sound card is dishing out sound that sounds like a skipping CD
<kyle__> and i will try find that file
<Seven_Six_Two> NYCThomasB, do you have backups?
<Pelo> Chewy954,  2x ram for the swap , ie the swap must be tiwce the size of your ram
<MACscr1077> Its having issues with my video card, which is odd because its a ati x800
<kitche> junkeR: did you try rebooting to see if it fixes it or not?
<NYCThomasB> seven six two: of the files? yes
<maximander> anyone?
<junkeR> yes
<kilo> mtoec: now i go to rest some hours...it's 1.13 in the night here...
<xTheGoat121x> I have returned
<AngryElf> nickrud: there's nothing about refresh rates in my log file -- and the appropriate rates are within the ranges that are defined in xorg.conf...
<MoTec> kilo: rest well :)
<genii> ouellettesr: OK, perhaps add with admin privelege to /etc/network/interfaces   2 lines   line1:  auto wlan0       line2: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<kilo> bye everyone :)
<Seven_Six_Two> NYCThomasB, then restore from them.
<nickrud> AngryElf: hrm, nvidia then? (I hear that nvidia-settings can help)
<MoTec> naxa: you can use imagemagic... mogrify, specifically.
<ouellettesr> genii ok ill try that
<kilo> motec: one last question
<CrashOverride> lol it's kool being in as root
<genii> ouellettesr: Hopefully your access point is set to hand out dhcp numbers
<CrashOverride> is my /root folder supposed to be empty
<matttis> hi
<Xdange1> ok i dont see any process using up all my memory or cpu usage, so why is my system moving so slow after the last update
<nickrud> CrashOverride: it isn't, try ls -l
<MoTec> naxa: mogrify -resize 1024x768! \images\*.jpg
<naxa> I cannot edit my system menu. If i make a change, it disappears within 0.5 sec. can you help me?
<kilo> motec: if i install ubuntu now without the ethernet inside...when i will do it tomorrow and start ubuntu, will it detect and install the new hardware or i will have to do some stuff?
<nickrud> CrashOverride: erm, ls -a that is
<naxa> MoTec: thank you! :)
<naxa> I cannot edit my system menu. If i make a change, it disappears within 0.5 sec. can you help me?
<kitche> CrashOverride: of course since root can't login by default it has hidden files once you login though
<CrashOverride> kool now I can look at the root files
<matttis> how can I make it possible to vote for electric sheeps ? (at the moment pressing a button kills the screen saver)
<naxa> MoTec: is it lossless?
<kitche> CrashOverride: you could look at them before also lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<MoTec> kilo: I'm not 100% sure
<nickrud> CrashOverride: you could have already; sudo ls -a /root
<gamdulo> hola
<CrashOverride> w/e
 * jsoftw has xfce4 looking all good :) 
<CrashOverride> it's more 1337 using the root account
<MoTec> naxa: reducing sizes of images _can't_ be lossless :)
<NYCThomasB> seven_six_two: maybe i misstated - i want to reinstall os without having to relaod all of my saved files after.  files are on diff partition from os
<xTheGoat121x> My Celeron M tends to run 10 degrees hotter in Ubuntu than it does in XP.... is there a reason for this, and a way to correct it?
<kitche> CrashOverride: not really
<CrashOverride> now it's kurt@ubuntu:~# instead of kurt@ubuntu:~$
<CrashOverride> XD
<kilo> MoTec: oh great... :| tomorrow i will have some good time then... i will have to put an old laser printer (serial) on it too...
<matttis> !de
<naxa> MoTec: yeah, sure... I mean if the jpg was a 100% quality, will the new jpg still a 100% quailty jpg?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nickrud> CrashOverride: what' really elite is running your ubuntu from a chrooted live cd ;)
<MoTec> naxa: aah.. not sure, actually.. i'd think so, tho.
<mr__daniel> CrashOverride: root previledges should only be used when they are really necessary
<MoTec> kilo: good luck :)
<genii> ouellettesr: after saving those 2 lines, try again sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<MoTec> kilo: cups will do that just fine
<CrashOverride> well I'm trying to be 1337 here so I'm doing it anyway
<AngryElf> nickrud: thanx, forgot about that -- was able to bump it up one more res
<AngryElf> thanx
<kilo> MoTec: cups?? what's that?
<jsoftw> CrashOverride: sudo passwd
<jsoftw> CrashOverride: then su -
<jsoftw> and then there we go.
<MoTec> cupsd is the print server... common unix printing system
<CrashOverride> w/e
<Pici> !noroot | jsoftw
<ubotu> jsoftw: Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<jsoftw> :\
<kitche> Pici: doesn't matter sicne CrashOverride enabled it already
<kam> how do i stop xorg from creating a <default mouse>
<Pici> kitche: /me facepalms
<Sportsdude80> hi
<jsoftw> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<CrashOverride> I KNOW
<jsoftw> *shrug*
<Sportsdude80> is  anyone not useing opera
<jsoftw> Hey I aint hassling you CrashOverride
<CrashOverride> really you losers keep repeating that
<CrashOverride> I don't care
<jsoftw> CrashOverride: :\
<jsoftw> CrashOverride: dude, settle.
<kelsin> CrashOverride: then don't respond
<naxa> MoTec: can you help me with this: I want to tell sed to delete everything before a href=" and after the next " symbol
<MoTec> naxa: aaah... regular expressions hurt my brain :)
<Sportsdude80> do they have mods here
<kelsin> matttis: everything before the href=" including the href="?
<ouellettesr> genii I get the same error SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
<kam> how do i stop xorg from creating a <default mouse> linked to /dev/input/mice at start despite no such device in xorg.conf
<NYCThomasB> Can someone help me get the wireless connection option back in my network settings window?
<naxa> MoTec: i feel the same :) although there are very useful, actually... only hard to learn for me...
<Sportsdude80> anyone have wpe pro
<kelsin> sed 's/^.*href="[^"]*".*$//'
<MoTec> naxa: regex is awesome..  sounds like kelsin is a pro :)
<matttis> kelsin: you got the wrong one :-)
<CrashOverride> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<CrashOverride> epic lulz
<CrashOverride> "telnet is not safe" LOL
<kelsin> matttis: wow I REALLy go the wrong one lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<astro76> !lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<kitche> CrashOverride: it's not for a server
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<naxa> kelsin: thank you! :) um... hope that MoTec told me, i wouldn't notice that you're talking to me :)
<MoTec> CrashOverride: are you just trying to stir things up here?
<Kragnerac> ubuntu
<kam> how do i stop xorg from creating a <default mouse> linked to /dev/input/mice at start despite no such device in xorg.conf
<Cabbage> MoTec: Duh. Come on, everything he's said screams deliberate trolling-for-the-lulz.
<kelsin> naxa: hope it works lol, obviousyl test it before going around sed -i :)
<CrashOverride> lol
<Flare183> Can someone mentor me for the MOTU
<graft> can we modify that ubotu message to forbid the use of lol and omg in absolutely all contexts?
<CrashOverride> lol
<Kragnerac> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<CrashOverride> lol
<naxa> kelsin: ok :)
<Cabbage> whut
<Kragnerac> CrashOverride: heh
<kelsin> Flare183: probably should ask in #ubuntu-motu
<kitche> kam: it uses /dev/input/mice even if you don't have a mouse in your xorg.conf
<Flare183> I know but i get no answer in their
<CrashOverride> it's a script
<CrashOverride> says lol back to anyone else saying lol
<NYCThomasB> is there a command to restart ALL of my network connections and ports ?
<CrashOverride> ..lol
<Bearcat> hey folks
<jsoftw> CrashOverride: you er... might want to turn that off
<Kragnerac> CrashOverride: This is zer0c00l.
<roomone> anyone im having trouble installing windows xp from ubuntu
<CrashOverride> how did you know I was zerokool500
<graft> roomone: haha
<genii> ouellettesr: Bah ok. I'm not overly familiar with usb troubleshooting so I'd recommend the pcmcia adapter at this point unless another here can help further with the usb one
<Menacie> how do i get 1680 x 1050 anyone? samsung monitor
<Journeyman> is there a version of amarok made for gnome?
<roomone> try to boot from disc it works but then it takes me to command prompt
<graft> Journeyman: amarok will run fine in gnome
<kitche> Journeyman: there is banshee which is for gnome
<Bearcat> Journeyman: look at exhile
<Journeyman> graft, mostly
<kelsin> Journeyman: no, you could check out Rhythmbox, Listen, or Banshee if you really want a gtk player
<Bearcat> Journeyman: exhile is a amarok clone
<NYCThomasB> is there a command to restart ALL of my network connections and ports ?
<Journeyman> Rhythmbox is the suck
<ouellettesr> genii, you don't think I would have a problem with a pcmcia adapter?
<genii> ouellettesr:I just had a disconnect/reconnect so last msg not sure you got:  Bah ok. I'm not overly familiar with usb troubleshooting so I'd recommend the pcmcia adapter at this point unless another here can help further with the usb one
<Sportsdude80> I am online people
<Journeyman> the problem with amarok is it doesn't work with my media keys
<astro76> NYCThomasB, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<darwub> hey guys, I am getting very poor performance from mplayer, it gets delayed on HD content and the aspect ratio is wrong, any idea? also my machine is a dual xeon 2.4ghz with 2gb ram, I had gentoo installed and everything ran very very smoothly, any ideas?
<Menacie> anybody?
<genii> ouellettesr: Since the pcmcia works as part of the pci it is less problemmatic
<NYCThomasB> astro76: thx
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: /etc/init.d/network restart will restart network interface, but you'll have to do that for a lot of different programs to restart EVERY port and that might not even do it if you use Network Manager to manager some devices
<ouellettesr> genii, cool I think ill get one of them now
<ciclo> hello, everybody
<Sportsdude80> http://xat.com/clugbpenhguinfugnchgatbgox
<Sportsdude80> http://xat.com/clugbpenhguinfugnchgatbgox come theyre now
<base3> does anyone know how to stop update-grub from running at every reboot??
<astro76> !ops | Sportsdude80
<ubotu> Sportsdude80: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<kam> kitche, http://pastebin.com/m6d9d0f8
<kam> i do have a mouse, synaptics
<kam> and touchscreen
<kam> how do i stop it
<darwub> hey guys, I am getting very poor performance from mplayer, it gets delayed on HD content and the aspect ratio is wrong, any idea? also my machine is a dual xeon 2.4ghz with 2gb ram, I had gentoo installed and everything ran very very smoothly, any ideas? x11 gives me the right aspect but xv, gl2 and others do not
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: no apps running so not worried about ports.  issue is i disabled my ath0 and can't get to see it now. after the network restart iwconfig fails to see my ath0 but it is there.  thoughts?
<ruben> woops. Weird glitch I had here
<CrashOverride> root@ubuntu:~# mkdir /r00t./workspace./garbage.
<CrashOverride> mkdir: cannot create directory `/r00t./workspace./garbage.': No such file or directory
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: what did you do to disable the card?
<CrashOverride> I'm trying to make a directory there
<CrashOverride> why is it doing that?
<maximander> anyone here familer with using gdb?
<kelsin> CrashOverride: you can't make multiple directories in one command, add -p I think to the mkdir command?
<Menacie> can anybody tell me how to edit to 1680 x 1050 resolution please :)
<lunks> Can someone point me to nvidia black ttys factoid?
<CrashOverride> ok
<NYCThomasB> KELSIN: standby - getting cmd
<kam> how do i stop xorg from creating a <default mouse> linked to /dev/input/mice at start despite no such device in xorg.conf
<jsoftw> CrashOverride: are you _trying_ to troll?
<CrashOverride> no
<CrashOverride> ..
<lunks> !blackttys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackttys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<void^> CrashOverride: mkdir -p. try to be less funny.
<lunks> !blacktty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blacktty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CrashOverride> It's for a remake of the movie 'hackers' I'm making
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: probably need to remove (maybe) and reinstate the kernel module, modprobe -r <module>; modprobe <module>
<ruben> ok. I cant restart shorewall. It returns: ERROR: No firewall zone defined in /etc/shorewall/zones
<darwub> hey guys, I am getting very poor performance from mplayer, it gets delayed on HD content and the aspect ratio is wrong, any idea? also my machine is a dual xeon 2.4ghz with 2gb ram, I had gentoo installed and everything ran very very smoothly, any ideas? x11 gives me the right aspect but xv, gl2 and others do not
<ruben> Terminated.   My zones file goes like this:
<ruben> loc     Local          Local network
<ruben> net     Net            Tinternet
<CrashOverride> and I don't want to mess with the real root folder
<allbert> has anyone hot konqueror worked with gmail?
<Nighthawk420> hey im having a problem with evolution mail... every time i start it up it brings it up normally, but fullscreen... there are no close buttons or title bar  at the top of the window... i ahve gone through every setting and tried draggin it down but no luck... I have also synaptic uninstalled it and re installed  it but still nothing... Please Help.
<allbert> hot-got
<lunks> !pastebin ruben
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin ruben - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lunks> !pastebin | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jsoftw> Nighthawk420: try thunderbird is all I can say. I found evolution to be quite buggy.
<Menacie> please :(
<alzamabar> I can't connect to MySQL. I installed it, set a new password when asked but now I can't connect
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: that is what i am looking for.  enter as typed or do i need to replace what is in brackets?
<jsoftw> alzamabar: mysql -u root  ?
<kelsin> alzamabar: what command are you using to connect and what is it saying when it tells you you can't?
<darwub> hey guys, I am getting very poor performance from mplayer, it gets delayed on HD content and the aspect ratio is wrong, any idea? also my machine is a dual xeon 2.4ghz with 2gb ram, I had gentoo installed and everything ran very very smoothly, any ideas? x11 gives me the right aspect but xv, gl2 and others do not
<genii> alzamabar: use ip and not localhost
<MoTec> darwub: don't repeat so quickly
<alzamabar> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<CrashOverride> ok what's the difference between ./ and /
<ruben> oooh. sorry, didnt knew that
<jsoftw> alzamabar: so it _is_ working.
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: you need to find out what module is running your ethernet card, then you insert that in "sudo modprobe -r <module-name>" to remove and the same command without the -r to put back
<Nighthawk420> thanks jsoftw
<bruenig> CrashOverride, . means current directory
<jsoftw> alzamabar: mysql -u root -p foo
<jsoftw> alzamabar: mysql -u root -p  I mean
<kelsin> alzamabar: add a -p to that command, without the password if you'r eon a multiuser system
<kitche> alzamabar: it's not using the password you need to give mysql a password for the account when your trying to login
<kelsin> alzamabar: and it will prompt
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: that is what i am looking for.  enter as you typed or do i need to replace what is in brackets?
<lex_> I appear to be having an issue with dvdrip; when trying to use the program I encounter: The movie has 171092.736 frames, but only 146067 were ripped. This is most likely a problem with your transcode/libdvdread installation. I've checked the installs and even reinstalled them but keep getting this error. Any insight?
<pike_> darwub: well i run hd content on a p3 600 with 380MB ram and an old 16mb graphics card so that is bad
<XacaH> hi all
<jsoftw> I thought -p never accepted passwords on the command line like that?
<genii> please remember mysql needs to be run as user mysql
<kam> how do i stop xorg from creating a <default mouse> linked to /dev/input/mice at start despite no such device in xorg.conf
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: I just answered that question, you need to replace with your kernel module for your device
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: sorry mistyped.  how do i find module?
<MoTec> CrashOverride: also, files and directories starting with a . are hidden
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: what card do you have?
<jsoftw> genii: the daemon perhaps, but not the client
<roomone> Can someone willing to help me im me i have a question about ubuntu
<jsoftw> roomone: just ask
<mrdigital> hi does anyone know how to get 720p hd in tv-out?
<kelsin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alzamabar> mtedone@jemoslinux:~$ mysql -u root -p foo
<alzamabar> Enter password:
<alzamabar> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<XacaH> how to do undo kickban in Kvirc? (on another server)
<ruz322> can anyone recommend a program similar to iMovie that i can make simple photo slideshow videos with?
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: smcwcb-g
<kelsin> alzamabar: then you didn't set the password correctly
<tony_math> Where does apt keep it's configuration files? The files where Synaptic Package Manager would store the entries in the Preferences dialog window?
<genii> jsoftw: Perhaps it's just a bsd-ism then
<jrib> ruz322: not sure, but try kino and pitivi
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: is that a module number, or a brand?
<tony_math> They're not in /etc/apt
<alzamabar> How do I undo completely the mysql installation and to it again#/
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: I meant *model
<jsoftw> genii: huh
<jsoftw> ?
<ruz322> jrib: kino doesnt look like it's what i want, kind of complicated...
<roomone> i have ubuntu install on my desktop and i want to erase it and istall windows can anyone help
<kitche> alzamabar: when you do mysql -u root -p hit enter it will ask you for the password like it did enter your password there since I bet foo is not your password
<pike_> alzamabar: sudo apt-get remove <packagename> --purge
<XacaH> îò õóéíÿ :( øî æ äåëàòü áëÿäü.
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: model#
<jsoftw> roomone: just get your windows cd and boot up and start installer.
<tony_math> alzamabar: how did you install MySQL? Using Synaptic? If so, just remove it using Synaptic.
<NYCThomasB> Kelsin: SMC is brand
<jsoftw> roomone: /join #windows.
<lunks> Got "/etc/gdm/failsafeXserver: line 47: [: too many arguments<break line>: error: this program does not know how to configure the "10<break line>shared/default-x-server doesn't exist" X server<break line>Warning: Could not generate /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe for vesa driver
<XacaH> how to do undo kickban in Kvirc? (on another server)
<jrib> tony_math: why?
<lunks> this is what i'm getting on ubuntu when trying to start x.
<genii> jsoftw: Previously on freebsd I would need to issue something like su -c "mysql <whatever option>" mysql
<pike_> !pastebin | lunks
<ubotu> lunks: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitche> XacaH: umm same way that you undo a ban /mode <channel> -b <host>
<jsoftw> genii: err... I run bsd all the time and have _never_ had to do that
<tony_math> jrib: I can't make any changes to the preferences using the GUI. The application just hangs and I have to kill it.
<cracker9009> /list
<lunks> pike_: no X window here. :P
<roomone> I boot through cd and it takes me to a command prompt because of some protection the computer reads
<pike_> lunks: sorry thought you were going to paste your whole x log or something
<jrib> tony_math: run it in a terminal
<cracker9009> hello
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: did you install it with ndiswrapper?
<smookerPC1> hey ppls
<tony_math> jrib: So right now I can't install anything since I can't remove the "proxy" setting in the preferences section of Synaptic.
<lunks> pike_: No, I tried to make it only one line so it wouldn't flood. :)
<kam> how do I set the <default mouse> to my synaptics device in my xorg.conf?  xorg creates a default because it says it doesnt have one.
<jrib> tony_math: you can use apt on the command line
<smookerPC1> how do i setup my subtitles to be shown in Cyrylic ?
<MoTec> roomone: what you computer is doing when you're booting off of a xp install cd is totally unrelated to ubuntu, or whatever OS (or OSs) you might have installed.
<jrib> !apt > tony_math (read the private message from ubotu)
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: i was trying to but whatver i did lastnight mad the wireless card invisible
<jimjam> Is there any way to eliminate the output caused by commands in a script?
<alzamabar> k, I reinstalled (this time without password) and now it works fine. The --purge worked greatly. Thanx
<XacaH> kitche: thanks for answer. but its dont help :( that people cant connect to server :(
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: I'm confused, so it was working, then you tried to install ndiswrapper, then it disappeared?
<jrib> jimjam: redirect to /dev/null
<jsoftw> jimjam: /path/to/script > /dev/null
<kitche> XacaH: well that's how you do it though :)
<kelsin> jimjam: 1> to only redirect std-out and 2> to only redirect std-err
<lunks> pike_: Could you please search ubotus factoids about 'black ttys' on nvidia?
<tony_math> jrib: will do. Thanks
<roomone> alright thanks guys ill come back if i have any questions.
<MoTec> jimjam: scriptname > /dev/null
<MoTec> dang, i'm slow :)
<lunks> pike_: I believe it shouldn't be too hard, and could point me a direction.
<jimjam> Thanks everyone. Is there any way to keep my echos coming through?
<smookerPC1> How do i setup my Video subtitles to be shown Cyrylic (RUS/BG..)
<Frederick> folks im having problems with ubuntu in a amd64 machine my xserver does not boot :/
<jrib> jimjam: redirect to /dev/null
<Sepheebear> lunks: what happened, you lost tty1-6 since gutsy?
<tony_math> jrib: I saw the message. However, looks like my GUI application is broken.
<Frederick> it says I got no permission
<jimjam> jrib: Sorry, I meant I want them to output, but everything not to
<jrib> tony_math: you haven't run it in a terminal yet
<kelsin> jimjam: in your script redirect the other commands but don't redirect your echos
<jrib> jimjam: huh?
<jimjam> Oh, thanks kelsin
<jimjam> and everyone else :)
<lunks> Sepheebear: sort of
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: sorry.  ndiswrapped was previously installed but not used.  last night i tried to install madwifi, that is where things went wrong. i think the folloing two commmands did it, but reversing them says there is no such device.  commmands were: sudo ifconfig ath0 down , then i ran, sudo ifconfig wifi down.
<MoTec> jimjam: well... scriptname 2> /dev/null just stops 'error' messages...
<jrib> jimjam: you only redirect what you don't want *inside* your script
<XacaH> kitche: in Kvirc i do /opet, than /mode chennel +o , than do kickban on the nick from Kvirc menu
<Frederick> I got an error on the xlog no devices detected
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: so sudo ifconfig ath0 up, unfortunately does not work?
<jimjam> Thank you everyone!\
<tony_math> jrib: the problem is that at work, I need to set a proxy server connection, which I don't need at home. So, I normally make this change using the Preferences dialog window.
<MoTec> Well yeah, and if you modify the script you can do the > /dev/null on the commands you want 'muted' only
<jrib> tony_math: ok
<Sepheebear> lunks: anything happen if you do `sudo modprobe fbcon && sudo modprobe vesafb`?
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: yes.  says device not installed. something in the execution of madwifi install probably was the culprit.  i just want to reinstall networking piece of os if possible to get hat back to original state
<jrib> tony_math: I mean, run the dialog from the terminal so you can look for error messages
<lunks> Sepheebear: I did, managed to do with a hack using vesafb instead of nvidiafb, not I upgraded to Heron and X does not work anymore. It complains about not being able to start vesa driver, so I figure it must relate somehow. Now I want to go back to nvidiafb to narrow it down. :P
<lunks> Sepheebear: I'm on the opposite way, but somehow I can't seem to unload vesafb. :P
<MoTec> tony_math: i bet it's stored in one of the directories, starting with a ".", in your home directory...
<Frederick> any help for me?
<Sepheebear> probably something depends on it, do lsmod | grep vesafb
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: well unfortunately I don't know what was running your card in the first place, but you can try "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<jrib> !please > Frederick (read the private message from ubotu)
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: sudo it of course
<lunks> let me try
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: standby thanks
<tony_math> thanks jrib/MoTec, I'm still looking. I'm going to start Synaptic from a terminal and see what it spits out.
<Menacie> can anyone help me with 1680 x 1050 resolution, i have samsung syncmaster monitor and nvidia 7600gs agp
<lunks> Sepheebear: It outputs "vesafb 9092 1"
<skyfalcon866> !aero\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aero\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<skyfalcon866> !aero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aero - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: what should happen when i run that?
<graft> anyone ever had issues with audio looping incessantly?
<pike_> Menacie: google for horiz and vert settings for the monitor then gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and plug em in there
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: ath0 should reappear
<Sepheebear> lunks: and you cant rmmod it?
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: ok iwconfig ing now
<tony_math> jrib/MoTec: I ran synaptic from a terminal and when I made the change in the preferences dialog, the application just hung. No messages in the terminal window.
<Sepheebear> how about rmmod -f ?
<pike_> Menacie: are  you using nvidia driver?
<jrib> tony_math: so you have to kill it now?
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: iwconfig doen't even list ath0
<lunks> Sepheebear: it says resource temporarily unavailable
<g0th> hi
<g0th> Somehow the desktop background is not set on my ubuntu
<tony_math> Because Synaptic is misbehaving, Software Updates won't work.
<sipsipclick> g0th, did you try to set it?
<jrib> tony_math: you can use apt
<g0th> whenever I start gnome-appearance-properties (no setting at all just start it) it is shown again
<g0th> of course
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: damn, then honestly I don't know what module was running your card before, you can try typing "dmesg" and seeing if near the end is an error about loading the ndiswrapper, unless it loaded fine without cards, I don't know much about ndiswrapper
<lunks> Sepheebear: clearer: ERROR: Removing 'vesafb': Resource temporarily unavailable
<g0th> I see it then again
<ghost> hello all
<MoTec> Menacie: modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, looking for lines starting with "Modes"... those lines will say "1024x768" "800x600" etc, already..  Put "1680x1060" first, right after the word Modes
<g0th> then I even do gnome-session-save
<g0th> but after the next login it's gone again
<MoTec> tony_math: you
<lunks> Sepheebear: when rmmod -f
<MoTec> tony_math: you're not going to see output like that
<ghost> I have got to say, I LOVE ubuntu. I return from a stint in Gentoo and I must say, blessed be the Ubuntu magic
<NYCThomasB> kelsin: ok, well thanks for your time and efforts
<ghost> It just works meets full customability
<tony_math> jrib: how do I use apt-get to install the software updates?
<ghost> tony_math: sudo apt-get update
<jrib> tony_math: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade  (or apt-get if you prefer it)
<teprrr> hello there. just wanted to ask if there's a page where one can watch the packages going to hardy and so on?
<tony_math> MoTec: I see that now. There's nothing in /var/log to indicate what's going on.
<ghost> tony_math: sudo apt-get update
<Chewy954> is it safe to install ubuntu through vmware onto a partition to natively boot it?
<Sepheebear> lunks: that's strange. and you cant modprobe nvidiafb
<kelsin> teprrr: you can always search at packages.ubuntu.com, I don't know about any rss feed or anything
<sipsipclick> g0th, have you tried other wallpapers or just the one? you could try creating a new user account for yourself
<teprrr> ie. one could see pending packages and why they're pending and so on
<teprrr> kelsin, yup, I know about p.u.c, but it doesn't have such an information :P
<Sepheebear> lunks: how about if you explicitly blacklist vesafb and boot up with it blacklisted?
<Pelo> sorry about that folks
 * bruenig does not forgive
<g0th> sipsipclick: I tried different wallpapers and I don't really wanna repeat all the settings for another user
<ghost> How is the state of 'desktop effects'
<g0th> shouldn't it be enough to reset certain properties/files?
<Sepheebear> lunks: and include nvidiafb and fbcon in your initramfs
<ghost> is it really just compis-fusion?
<tony_math> jrib: Thanks :) Your comands worked. I had about 38 updates pending and now they're downloading and preparing for install.
<anton__> Is there a player like foobar2000 in linux?
<bruenig> ghost, yes
<lunks> Sepheebear: just 'modprobe nvidiafb' seems to work. I have blacklisted it in /etc/modprobe.d blacklist and blacklist.framebuffer
<kitche> ghost: it's compiz with compiz-fusion
<lunks> Sepheebear: hmm any tip on messing around with initramfs?
<lunks> I've never done it.
<Sepheebear> lunks: but did you include the framebuffer mods in the initramfs?
<ghost> what is the package for the configure app?
<sipsipclick> g0th, no doubt.  unfortunately that's the easiest route with some of these gnome issues.  you could try running nautilus from the command line and see if you get any errors
<lunks> Sepheebear: I haven't myself, AFAIR
<anton__> Is there a player like foobar2000 in linux? With just one big window for 1 playlist? Not like amarok...
<ghost> is it as robust as Bryle and Emrald was?
<jrib> ghost: be more specific
<kitche> !ccsm | ghost is one configure application
<ubotu> ghost is one configure application: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mattep> ALguien habla español ¿
<bill_k> anton__: VLC?
<g0th> sipsipclick: I don't run nautilus at all
<mattep> Me ayudan
<mattep> xD
<bill_k> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jrib> !es | mattep
<ubotu> mattep: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lunks> Sepheebear: That's why I was looking for the black ttys tutorial, to revert it accurately.
<anton__> bill_k: I want to use VLC for movies only...
<sipsipclick> g0th, nautilus is your file/desktop manager in gnome by default
<g0th> sipsipclick: I don't need a file manager
<Sepheebear> lunks: try that, include fbcon and nvidiafb in "/etc/initramfs-tools/modules"
<jshriver> konichiwa
<lunks> Sepheebear: hah! that should be it
<jshriver> how do you upgrade from fiesty fawn to gutsy gibbon?
<bill_k> anton__: why?
<mattep> #kubuntu-es
<lunks> Sepheebear: vesafb is uncommented, and nvidiafb is commented out.
<ghost> jrib: Like can I install profiles and new stuff?
<lunks> Sepheebear: Thanks, I'll try it.
<anton__> bill_k: Just feels better :P
<Sepheebear> lunks: then make sure to run `sudo update-initramfs -u` afterwards
<lunks> I should do updateinitramfs -u
<jrib> ghost: for what? configure what?
<lunks> yeah thnx
<sipsipclick> g0th, if you aren't running nautilus then that's why you don't see a background.  if you really don't want it you can try using xsetroot or bsetbg at login to set the wallpaper
<kitche> jshriver: gksu update-manager -c is the gui way
<g0th> nautilus is quite slow and resource heavy so I deactivated it since I never ever used it
<lunks> Sepheebear: Really appreciated. :)
<ghost> compiz
<bill_k> anton__: hah, ok.  I've just used vlc, mplayer, and amarok
<g0th> hmm
<g0th> ahh
<jrib> ghost: compiz-config-settings-manager
<Sepheebear> lunks: let us know how it ends up
<skyfalcon866> !logs
<jshriver> kitche, domo arigatu
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<g0th> so nautilus is responsible for the desktop background usually?
<kelsin> g0th: well nautilus is what sets the desktop, so that's you're problem
<Frederick> folks my x server is borked up
<anton__> bill_k: Okok.
<sipsipclick> g0th, under gnome yeah
<kelsin> g0th: yes it manages the desktop in gnome
<g0th> ok thanks
<kitche> !english | jshriver
<ghost> The Human Theme is all well and good, but I want to try out some newer stuff
<ubotu> jshriver: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<skyfalcon866> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<g0th> I thought it was only a file manager
<Frederick> and alt + fnumber is not giving me other terminals
<skyfalcon866> g0th: it is
<jshriver> sorry
<ghost> Oh, and does anyone know if it will work with KDE4 when it comes out?
<jshriver> gksu update-manager -c didnt work
<g0th> well the desktop background hasn't much to do with file management
<Sepheebear> ghost: have you tried some of the dark themes?
<skyfalcon866> konqueror is a file manger/web browser
<sipsipclick> g0th, look at xsetroot or bsetbg
<g0th> thanks
<ghost> Sepheebear: no, but I intend too
<MoTec> Frederick: you might be able to kill it with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<kitche> jshriver: you have to refresh update manager if it didn't auto refresh then there is a button at the top saying new release available
<graft> ghost: it'll work with kde4, but kwin4 is going to have its own compositing effects
<ghost> Sepheebear: where do you go for your themes?
<Sepheebear> ghost: im currently running the ubuntustudio theme and I love it
<ghost> graft: excellent.
<Frederick> MoTec: I know but I need to set this crap
<Menacie> MoTec
<Frederick> I think I ghot issues cause it is a widescreen monitor
<Menacie> i have just put 1680x1050 as first after modes
<Menacie> still nothing
<ghost> Sepheebear: link? I am curious about studio how do you like it?
<jshriver> kitche, thanks tried it again w/o -c
<Menacie> Modes		"1680x1050@60"	"1600x1200@65"	"1400x1050@60"	"1280x960@75"	"1280x1024@60"	"1280x960@60"	"1280x1024@75"	"1152x864@75"	"1024x768@60"	"1024x768@70"	"102
<jshriver> running now :)
<MoTec> You have to restart X
<tpratt_> where can I get the KEY for the gos repository
<kitche> tpratt_: gos repository?
<kelsin> Frederick: ussually from the X console you have to ctrl-alt-F# to get to the other terminals
<Sepheebear> ghost: sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-theme ubuntustudio-icon-theme
<MoTec> Menacie: also, make sure you find all the lines that start with Modes
<tpratt_> oops
<tpratt_> nevermind
<jshriver> brb
<graft> damnit... how do i keep my sound from looping all the time?
<Frederick> kelsin: no
<ghost> Sepheebear: I was also kinda talking about the distro
<Frederick> kelsin: it does not work here gives me a completely black screen
<graft> it's completely pointless having a sound card with this nonsense happening
<kitche> !ubuntu-studio | ghost
<ubotu> ghost: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Sepheebear> ghost: well im running pretty stock gutsy with just the ubuntustudio theme on top
<ghost> ah got it
<sipsipclick> graft, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2252946   ?
<Sepheebear> ghost: but afaik ubuntustudio just adds a few apps, sounds, and graphics
<ghost> fair enough
<Sepheebear> ghost: no real core difference
<Dankchild> hey guys, im running the livecd trying to change the size of a partition with gparted but it says its mounted, what do i do?
<ghost> no kernel patches or anything like that
<Sepheebear> ghost: no
<kitche> ghost: ubuntu-studio kernel has a kernel patch for low latency
<kelsin> Dankchild: I would download the gparted live cd and boot into it
<Pelo> Dankchild,  gparted on the 7..10 live cd is a bit buggy, try the 7.04 live cd instead if you have it , if not right cick the partiton and select unmount
<graft> sipsipclick: not quite like that... seems to only happen when the sound is stopped playing
<kelsin> Dankchild: n/m my comment, I read your line wrong
<ghost> kitche: really? why would't desktop have that as well?
<astro76> Dankchild, right click in gparted and unmount
<graft> sipsipclick: like, if i play something with mplayer, the last half-second will loop after it finishes playing. also the process will hang and won't die until killed
<kitche> ghost: it's for audio programs a desktop doesn't really use low latency that much it's for sound not for networking
<Sepheebear> kitche: i've never seen the ubuntustudio kernel package. where did you get it
<kitche> Sepheebear: it's right int he ubuntu repos
<sipsipclick> graft, is it just with mplayer?
<ghost> kitche, I thought low latency processing was handy for a lot of things?
<graft> sipsipclick: no, with anything
<ghost> kitche: like gimp and diskcacheing and whatnot?
<kitche> ghost: umm it's mostly for sound really and video processing when making a movie or recording audio and such
<nokompranos> anyone had success loading the latest ubuntu on dell inspiron 6400 - my X never seems to work
<Dankchild> astro76: i did that and it gives me an error saying cannot blah blah blah mounted.
<Pelo> nokompranos,  what is the videocard on that comp
<Pelo> ?
<steven_laptop> setup up a new server and ordering parts tomorrow but have "A"? witch is better go Daul Xeon 3.0 or
<kelsin> Dankchild: oh did you mean the ubuntu livecd? If you continue having problems I would go download the Gparted livecd, good one to have around
<steven_laptop> setup up a new server and ordering parts tomorrow but have "A"? witch is better go Daul Xeon 3.0 or intel Exreme Quad
<Dankchild> so ive heard, ill try that.
<ghost> kitche hm. do you know of a good site I can read about the kernel's and specifically ubuntus? im sure its in the documentation site but I havn't found that. I want to build my own kernel on this box sooner or later to streamline it
<steven_laptop> touchy fingers sorry all double posting
<ghost> additionally I would like to speed up my boot process all together, Ubuntu boots much slower then my gentoo install did (but in ubuntu my stuff actually works lol)
<Pelo> ghost,  go into menu > system > admin > services and uncheck all the services you donT' use
<Menacie> MoTec, still no luck
<MoTec> Menacie: are you using an ATI card?
<ghost> Pelo, already did that
<Menacie> nVidia
<Menacie> 7600GS
<ghost> Pelo but if i build a much smaller kernel with all my needed modules built in shouldn't that boot faster?
<Netham45> "proxyDHCP offers were received. No DHCP offers were recieved."
<Netham45> I'm getting that when trying to network boot
<Pelo> Menacie, what are you trying to do ? boot the live cd ?
<Menacie> no, i've installed ubuntu, but i cant get 1680 x 1050 resolution
<xTheGoat121x> So my processor runs approx. 10 degrees warmer in Ubuntu than it does in XP
<Pelo> ghost,  I'm not that leet ,  there wre a few articles on digg about speeding up the boot in ubuntu, try searching there and see if you can come up with anything
<xTheGoat121x> so that the fan is on nearly constantly.
<michael> Im attempting to dl NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run, seems simple straight off the site, but i think there is a command that would make it easier, anyone have an idea for a command or could walk me through the installation proccess so i could properly install it this time ^^
<Pelo> xTheGoat121x, cpufreq might help   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<michael> Using Gutsy Gibbons-
<ghost> hey is their any reason to run both apmd and acpid at the same time?
<kelsin> ghost: Probably, but we're talking milliseconds here, the main thing to speed up boot is to turn off things you don't need, check out the /etc/rc2.d directory and see what is there that you probably don't want running all of the time
<MoTec> Hmm, Menacie is gone
<kelsin> michael: the restricted driver manager worked for me on my nvidia machines
<Administrator_> is that posibale to replace win xp pro whit linux ubuntu for all usage?
<eth01> turn of colour for grub load.
<ghost> kelsin, hm... do you know of a good resource for reaserching the linux init process?
<michael> ok, let me check
<kelsin> Administrator_: depends on your uses
<eth01> and 5 countdown.
<Pelo> Administrator_, most of it , I haven'T realy used windows in over a year
<ghost> kelsin that is a gray area for me
<Pelo> Administrator_,  do you have any odd or very specialised apps you need to run ?
<kelsin> ghost: no sorry :), but you def will get more use looking at what's started in runlevel 2 (the /etc/rc2.d dir) then researching kernel startup
<Administrator_> old games , videos , voice files , surfing net?
<Administrator_> old games , videos , voice files , surfing net?
<ghost> kelsin, that sounds logical
<kelsin> Administrator_: depends on the old games, but linux can definitely work with media and the net juts fine
<Pelo> Administrator_,  old games you might need to run on wine if you realy want to play them , voice files I am not sure what you mean, I can play all videos I have, and I surfing the net is not an issue at all
<ozzy> xd i've now down something
<ozzy> and the sides are black :S
<ghost> WOW there is a lot of stuff in there
<michael> Kelsin_: ima try this and be abck in a sec-- needs restart
<Administrator_> old games usually commandos 2 , stratiges games that aple to play with 32vga
<ghost> kelsin, is it possible to 'comment out' these scripts? I assume there is some kind of rc config file
<xTheGoat121x> Pelo, I already have frequency scaling set up.
<Pelo> Administrator_,  you can try the live cd and give ubuntu a try without installing it , or you can install it and dual boot, a lot of ppl do that and try is out fully installed for a while
<ghost> I don't want to delete these scripts as i wouldn't know how ot remake em
<kelsin> ghost: you can use the update-rc.d program to manage them, and others
<kelsin> ghost: the files in the /etc/rc2.d folder ar ejust symlinks to /etc/init.d
<ghost> kelsin I thought that just adds and removes them...
<kelsin> ghost: there are graphical utilities to manage it as well, yes it does just add and remove, and that's all you need to do to remove them from startup, it doesn't touch the original scripst in /etc/init.d
<ghost> kelsin, i assumed its something like that... I just don't want to break a link to something i need
<Administrator_> & what about cbt's?
<ghost> kelsin oh excellent
<kelsin> ghost: of course, but that's the full list of what is run at startup
<ghost> Thanks
<Pelo> Administrator_,  by default you cannot run windows app or games on any linux distro, but you can install wine ( which uses the windows api thingy ) and run most windows apps and games, specialy the older ones,  you can look your cames up on their site to know if they hvae been tried and the results,   www.winehq.org
<ghost> like... ppp support...  who still uses modems in the age of home offices lol
<Pelo> Administrator_,  cbt?
<kelsin> you can also read the /etc/rc2.d/README file, it suggests a renaming method so you still even know what was there
<Pelo> ghost, many ppl don'T have relaible or cheap hi-speed in their area you'd be surprised
<ghost> Pelo, true true.
<Administrator_> like cbtnuggets , learnkey
<ozzy> i still cant get my resolution sorted:(
<Administrator_> products
<ghost> kelsin, would it be possible (im sure it is) to bind the launching of the bluetooth service to the hardware toggle script i made?
<MoTec> Administrator_: if you have to run specific windows apps you're better off with windows... if you have flexibility about the app you run, and are willing to try alternatives.. ubuntu can easily replace windows for general use.
<ghost> like, i want to start the service when i start the hardware and turn it off when not...
<Pelo> Administrator_,  don't know what those are, but like I said you can always try to run wndows stuff on wine and see if it works properly, but we prefer to suggest you try looking for a linux alternateive, most of which are free
<kelsin> ghost: yeah, you can always call those init.d scripts (as root) with "/etc/init.d/script-name start"
<Pelo> ozzy, do you get a gui ?
<SuperKonny> Hello, I am trying to use ssh -D for a SOCKS/HTTP proxy, but I am not understanding how to do so I don't guess.  I keep getting my current login .
<ghost> maybe I should make that a forum post.
<MoTec> Administrator_: And the package manager has a great deal of packages listed.. You can boot off of a live cd, explore what's available, easily, using the package manager.
<jrib> SuperKonny: ssh -D PORT user@host
<ghost> I should probably read more on init and bash scripting in general before I mess with that
<dana_bad> everytime i open system -> preferences -> hardware information the program immediately closes
<JonathanD> good evening
<SuperKonny> jrib: I am wanting to so that people can use my server as a connection (proxy)
<SuperKonny> jrib: not login to my ssh shell
<Pelo> dana_bad,  you have an actual problem , this has been mentionned before but I ahve never seen a fix in here,  check the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<SuperKonny> jrib: would that require something else ?
<Administrator_> ok i there another than wine that run all app
<Administrator_> ?
<Pelo> ozzy,  I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<ozzy> Pelo, yes i get a lot of different options to change resolution, just not 1680 x 1050
<jrib> SuperKonny: yes, afaik
<nixNewb> howdy, i just installeed ubutunu 7.04 server on a comp, how do i control it via ssh?
<MoTec> Administrator_: windows
<ghost> kelsin, does the built in 'session' gui app control what is found in the etc/rc2.d/ linkfolder?
<Administrator_> yes
<MoTec> That's the alternative to wine, if you must run windows apps
<Administrator_> and whats x windows
<ghost> nixNewb, you have to install the ssh server on the 7.04 server
<alysh> hey people, is ubuntu sent any of you a big update pack about an hour ago? (00:00 PM)
<Administrator_> ?
<nixNewb> how do i go about doing that?
<DIL> yea
<Pelo> ozzy, ah , that is easy , open a terminal , type  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   add the resolution you need to the list, respect the synatx , save, restart X ( ctrl _alt _backspace) and go back to the resolution dialog box
<nixNewb> if i try sudo apt-get install ssh-server it asks me for the cd, i put in the cd, then it asks me for the ced
<joseph> how do i look up my gateway adress in ubuntu...its ipconfig in windows
<nixNewb> *cd
<MoTec> x windows is the core graphical system used in linux
<PriceChild> nixNewb, openssh-server
<alysh> DIL: yea, to me? :P
<nixNewb> joseph, ifconfig
<DIL> ifconfig
<joseph> no i tried that
<joseph> it doesnt show gateway
<ghost> nixNewb: I don't know off the top of my head but ~man openssh-server should give you all the info you need
<AndrewB> JonathanD: woop!
<DIL> yep
<JonathanD> AndrewB: hello there.
<MoTec> x windows it has nothing to do with the windows opeating system
<kelsin> shono that only affects what is run when the gnome-session process starts up
<jrib> SuperKonny: google "ubuntu proxy server" maybe
<nixNewb> PriceChild, it then asks me for my cd, which i put in, but then it says the cd is invalid (even though I just used it to install the os)
<Pelo> alysh, updates come and go , over the last week I have had severals, some very large  it is pretty normal
<Administrator_> and whats x windows?
<SuperKonny> I don't see how hard it is to install a HTTP proxy, I mean , the IRC BNC was easy
<nixNewb> or should i be asking how do i update the apt-get resource list
<PriceChild> nixNewb, remove the cd from your sources list (system > preferences > software sources)
<kelsin> Administrator_: x windows is the software the handles gui apps in linux
<Pelo> Administrator_,  the softare that controls your windows basicaly
<Administrator_> like wine?
<kelsin> Administrator_: it's the real low level code handling window creations and management
<ghost> Administrator_: x windows is the 'windows' that your programs appear in. It is the graphical user interface (gui)
<astro76> SuperKonny, the users will need logins to use ssh as a proxy
<nixNewb> PriceChild, as server edition i have no gui, what file do i edit?
<MoTec> In computing, the X Window System (commonly X11 or X) is a display protocol which provides windowing on bitmap displays.
<trebaruna> Is there an easy way to tell forcedeth to take a specified MAC address if the one supplied by the motherboard is invalid (nForce4)? It gives an invalid one after suspend, and now the driver generates a random MAC
<MoTec> wiki ftw :)
<kelsin> Administrator_: wine is a copy of the windows api, not quite the same as X windows
<SuperKonny> astro76: huh?
<Pelo> Administrator_,  wine is a sort of emulator but not an emulator,   x is the part of the prog taht manages your graphics
<nixNewb> found it online
<nixNewb> thanks guys
<nixNewb> /etc/aptsources.list
<nixNewb> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Administrator_> ok is there only wine for open win apps?
<ghost> Administrator_: don't worry, it is a difficult conept to understand at first.  Like in windows there is a program called 'explore.exe' that is the X11 in linux
<kelsin> Pelo: (W)ine (I)s (N)ot an (E)mulator! :)
<MoTec> Administrator_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System more than you ever wanted to know about X
<Pelo> Administrator_,  cedega is another one, but it  cost money, wine is pretty reliable
<kelsin> Administrator_: wine tries to run windows programs, it will try and run any windows program with varying degrees or correctness
<alysh> Pelo: Of course, but i'm suspected about my server for a while. First, i update on Bilgi University server (~100MB] half hour later, when i switch Intergania server i took one more 100MB too. Because of that i asked about updates. Is this normal and two updates are different packages, or first server is screwed?
<komputes> Administrator_: crossover office but it's $$$, also vmware
<SuperKonny> astro76: I tried ssh -D LocalIP#:aporthere , and it just gives me the ssh help again
<dana_bad> Pelo: thanks
<MoTec> Administrator_: Seriously... If you have to run windows apps, run windows.  If you don't have to run specific windows apps there are a great many alternatives that run great, instead.
<Pelo> alysh, I just opened the upgrade manager and I have 22 aps available,  and I upgraded about 2hrs ago
<rhpot1991> I have a box running gutsy (and mythtv) which randomly crashes for no good reason, maybe twice a month, I have checked syslog and there isn't anything of importance in there from the time of the crash (I can see a cron job that runs every 5 minutes, then a long gap of time till it gets a reboot signal), the only error in dmesg is this: ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found (which I read isn't a concerna
<kelsin> SuperKonny: you need to add the machine you want to connect to after that, it can't really be used as a Proxy server
<MoTec> rhpot1991: sounds like hardware
<ghost> Administrator_: The only thing wine is really useful for is that odd application that does not have a opensource counterpart, and for older windows games
<alysh> Pelo: thanks, anymore person took big update pack about an hour (or more) ago?
<SuperKonny> kelsin: So I wont be able to use ssh -D , and then for my friends to put my IP#:port in firefox, etc , and use my connection ?
<ghost> wine fallout2 ftw
<kelsin> ghost: I run warcraft III and wow in wine just fine :)
<Pelo> rhpot1991, check  sudo crontab see if there is anything in there taht shouldnT' be there
<ghost> me too lol
<MoTec> Administrator_: Give the live cd a try.. and explore the packages available.  It's very impressive :)
<kelsin> SuperKonny: no
<ghost> actually i never got wow working but that was a while ago
<rhpot1991> sudo crontab is empty
<ghost> back when you had to do custome patches and stuff
<SuperKonny> kelsin: that is what I am wanting.
<kelsin> ghost: it's really wasy now lol :)
<MoTec> SuperKonny: ssh is not a relay or proxy
<ghost> kelsin heh yeah but i broke my addiction to wowrocks
<Administrator_> i want just few games i fav maybe 1 only i don't play games a lot & is crossover & cedega better than wine?
<ghost> I play GW every now and again
<kelsin> SuperKonny: you need to look at proxy servers, like Quid
<kelsin> SuperKonny: I meant: Squid
<SuperKonny> MoTec: Under the man ssh , I see that -D appears to be so
<MoTec> Administrator_: wine will likely work, then for your game or two.. How about applications?
<rhpot1991> I see this happening every 30 mins:
<rhpot1991> De 4 19:09:01 ultramagnus /USR/SBIN/CRON[6309]: (root) CMD (  [ -d /var/lib/php4 ] && find /var/lib/php4/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php4/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
<rhpot1991> Dec  4 19:09:01 ultramagnus /USR/SBIN/CRON[6311]: (root) CMD (  [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
<Administrator_> i try maybe 3 ditro from cd
<Eds> Kelsin, I tried running wow with wine but I had a crappy frame rate. Lots of tearing when I was running foward and you could see the frames rendering horizontally down the screen
<kelsin> ghost: actually same here :)
<Pelo> Administrator_,  try wine first , since it is free , and look in add/remove menu, several games are there arlready for you to try and a few more on the net if you google
<kelsin> Eds: were you running opengl mode?
<ghost> kelsin; hawken deadeye
<ghost> send me a request
<MoTec> Administrator_: Right, explore the 'add / remove software' section.  lots of stuff to install and check out.
<Pelo> Administrator_,  install ubuntu on a seperate partiton , you won'T regret it
<kelsin> anyway dinner time :)
<nixNewb> I got it working, thanks guys
<ghost> I need to install it still
<SuperKonny> kelsin: can that be installed without being root ?
<nixNewb> I had to change the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Administrator_> i like specific games i don't play game usaly
<Eds> Kelsin: Yeah I was, I also made the registry hack changes I had to do. Everything looked fine just went I ran alone I could see the render. Albiet I was using a 8800GTS which may or may not be supported
<Administrator_> maybe fav just commandos 2
<Administrator_> & maybe stratagy
<SuperKonny> nixNewb: I like those Suddenlink commericals, "suddenly, we're connecteedddd"
<rhpot1991> I'm working on the assumption that thats something php needs done, as I didn't add it to any crontab anywhere
<Pelo> Administrator_,  neither do I , but like I said you can dual boot for a while and see if they work,  still have your widows install so you can go and play then if they don't , and worst case scenario you can always run windows as a virtual machine inside ubuntu to play those games
<Pelo> Administrator_,  there are several alternatives
<comicinker> as soon as I open a menu I cannot make a screenshot. is there a small trick, maybe?
<Pelo> Administrator_, giving it a good try is the best thing you can do
<nickrud> rhpot1991: if you look in /etc/cron.d , you'll probably see what was added
<Administrator_> if wine dont meet what i need is a crossover & cedega maybe dose?
<Pelo> comicinker, how are you trying to take the screenshot ?
<comicinker> Pelo: with the print key
<Pelo> Administrator_,  you'd have to ask in a crossover or cedega channel
<Administrator_> thx
<Pelo> comicinker, I was hoping you were using the app, let me try
<MoTec> SuperKonny: You using something like: ssh -D 8888 remote.host.name
<Bikerbob> anyone here help with fglrx on ubuntu?
<Pelo> comicinker,  doesnt, work for me either
<Administrator_> whats more stable ubuntu 7.10 or ubuntu 7.04
<ghost> Oh ntfs support is already installed on 7.10, how strong is it now?  I currently have a 60gig Vista partition and a 25 gig ubuntu partition... I need the Vista one the larger simply because Games are huge these days... my hope though was to use that partition for storage for both OS's
<comicinker> Pelo: didn't know about that app. thats it. thanks!
<rhpot1991> purges hanging php sessions it seems
<rhpot1991> in /etc/cron.d I have php4, php5, anacron, and mdadm
<dana_bad> ghost: i write to my ntfs partitions all the tiem
<rhpot1991> all seem normal
<sethk> ghost, as you know, reading from the ntfs partition is not a problem.
<Pelo> Administrator_,  7.10 is the latest, it is very stable for most ppl , a few seem to have dificulties but that happens in every release , it is usualy caused by hardware issues
<ghost> the only thing yo ucan't do is change permissions right?
<sethk> ghost, the write that is considered reliable more or less runs in an emulation engine, I believe
<ghost> because NTFS has that whacked out permission's scheme
<sethk> ghost, yes, that's true.
<Phill> Ok; I'm trying to edit my mouse behavior so it's like a middle click (it's this extra button) how can I go about doing that, I think it's possible with xvkbd, xmodmap and xf86-input - all installed.
<rhpot1991> if hardware was failing shouldn't there be some sort of error at some point?
<Administrator_> is it beter than 7.04
<xTheGoat121x> So my CPU frequency is set up properly, but I'm still getting a fan that turns on every 30 seconds or so
<Administrator_> ?
<sethk> ghost, the point is not so much that it is whacked out, rather M$ won't release the details.
<rhpot1991> I ran smartctrl on the root drive today, checked out fine
<dana_bad> ghost:  and sethk: you cant edit any file meta data to my knowledge
<Batlas> Anyone know if Macromedia has some 64 bit support for flash yet?
<rhpot1991> I believe I have run memtest on this box before, though I can try again
<Phill> The button; can be configured like so...
<ghost> now i know it works all and well good in NTFS, but as I understand Vista is using a newer version of NTFS?
<sethk> xTheGoat121x, that's not necessarily a problem
<Phill> xmodmap -e "keycode 122 = F5"
<Pelo> Administrator_,  I think so , but the default theme could use a little work,  it's not a problem anyway youcan change theme pretty easily
<Phill> My main problem; is if someoen can tell me what the middle click "key" is.
<sethk> ghost, I didn't think so about vista, but this is #ubuntu and I'm hardly a vista expert
<nickrud> rhpot1991: if it's a box, reset all cards,chips, and cables. Worked for me over half the time
<stib> Hi all - I made a backup of my linux root partition using dd, before wiping the drive. Now I've restored the drive but I can't install grub. One thing I noticed that the drive numbers have all incremented, so instead of it being on sda2 the linux partition is now sda5. Could that be my problem?
<Administrator_> ok how much size for swap i need?
<ghost> Basically I just want to store my large data in that partition... music and movies, etc, that way I can have access to both
<Pelo> !grub | stib
<ubotu> stib: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ghost> from what I am hearing that should be perfectly suitable
<sethk> rhpot1991, memtest86 has major improvements.  Nevertheless, testing memory effectively is close to impossible
<rhpot1991> I guess I'll try that out and then make a forum post with my syslog and dmesg if it dies again
<Pelo> Administrator_,  2x RAM
<rhpot1991> I can always get my ram replaced too
<Phill> So basically; all I need is someone to go to terminal and type in... "xbindkeys -k" click middle click; and tell me what it returns.
<sethk> ghost, you can certainly read the files from linux.
<Pelo> Administrator_,  you can let the isntaller take care of that
<sethk> ghost, so if you don't mind writing them in vista, you are set
<sethk> ghost, obviously that's not a real solution
<SpookyET> hi
<ghost> I would want to write
<rhpot1991> crucial lifetime warranty and all
<ghost> right right thats like terrible
<stib> Pelo: I've run the grub installer from my install disk, but it dies with a fatal error
<ari_stress> morning all
<SpookyET> Does tracker index pdf files. I can't find any of my stuff.
<Pelo> stib,  wht is the error ?
<dana_bad> ghost: as far as i can tell vista and xp use the same file system
<xTheGoat121x> sethk, alas, when the CPU still runs 10 degrees hotter in ubuntu than it does in XP... yeah, it's an issue.  Plus, I don't want to shorten the life of my fan.
<sethk> ghost, I'm very conservative.  File system problems have a nasty way of remaining hidden until you destroy all your data.
<ari_stress> SpookyET: i believe so
<kazol> My flash drive is being mounted as read-only erratically-any solutions?
<dana_bad> ghost: i'd recommend trying it out with a live cd
<Administrator_> is it beter if i increase it or its ok with 2x ram?
<Pelo> kazol,  ntfs format ?
<ari_stress> SpookyET: maybe because your nickname is too spooky for trankerd :D
<sethk> xTheGoat121x, have you tried setting the speed manually?  Not as a solution, but as a test to see if that's the problem.
<kazol> Pelo: VFAT
<SpookyET> ari_stress: he
<joseph> i type wine "/media/sda2/Program Files/EA GAMES/Battlefield 2" -opengl                 and it gives me this error   wine: could not load L"Z:\\media\\sda2\\Program Files\\EA GAMES\\Battlefield 2.": Invalid handle
<Pelo> Administrator_,  I barely use mine,  2xram is fine for the majority of ppl , if you have a lot of memory you can probably make it smaller  by a lot i mean 4 gig +
<Phill> exit
<SpookyET> ari_stress: it also does not seem to be deleting old entries that don't exist.
<Phill> woops; wrong thing.
<Pelo> kazol,  chmod the mount point
<SpookyET> it's idle
<gordonjcp> swap is an outmoded concept
<joseph> i type wine "/media/sda2/Program Files/EA GAMES/Battlefield 2" -opengl                 and it gives me this error   wine: could not load L"Z:\\media\\sda2\\Program Files\\EA GAMES\\Battlefield 2.": Invalid handle
<gordonjcp> memory is cheap
<CyberMad> i want to configure xorg.conf because there is problem with my monitor, when entering ubuntu my monitor display: "Out of Range   H 63,7 KHz   V 59,8 Hz"
<xTheGoat121x> sethk.... I've had the processor down as far as I can get it.
<krank_> Anyone have any advice on getting two monitors to work in 7.10? How do you tell what monitor is which?
<CyberMad> i confuse, how to configure the monitor hertz with that information on xorg.conf ??
<Administrator_> i have 192M ram then is 384M swap ok or beter to increase it?
<stib> hmm, can't remember. I'll be back
<sethk> sethk, what I mean is, do you have an independent way to measure whether the processor is really running at the slower speed, and/or do you have a way to verify that the reported temperature is correct?
<Pelo> CyberMad,  open xorg.conf look for the vert refresh and horiz sync values,   change them for taht is listed on the label on the back of you rmonitor
<rabidweezle> Here's an age old problem, I have a 160 gig seagate hard drive. I have a motherboard with the old 33 gig bios limitation and there is NO update for the bios available (msi...) Supposedly linux was supposed to just See the hard drive one I installed and made a partition just for /boot
<sethk> xTheGoat121x, , what I mean is, do you have an independent way to measure whether the processor is really running at the slower speed, and/or do you have a way to verify that the reported temperature is correct?
<]RandoM[> i screwed up the permissions on my home directory.. how do i fix it?
<Pelo> Administrator_,  make it 1 gig of swap
<sethk> sethk, sent a message to myself.  :)
<Pelo> Administrator_,  also consider using xubuntu , it is a bit lighter then ubuntu
<]RandoM[> chmod 644 doesn't do it
<Pelo> rando chmod 755
<komputes> ]RandoM[: do you ger an error, did you try sudo chmod
<rabidweezle> well, it doesn't see the rest of the hard drive and I have been searching for months for a way to fix it, with kernel options and everything, nothing has worked
<sethk> xTheGoat121x, the point is, something isn't working the way it claims to be working.  So the way to track that down is to verify the measurements.
<CyberMad> Pelo yes, i know there is setting of Hertz... ok i found behind my monitor:  GTC Millenia, Power Rating: 100-240V ~ 50/60Hz 1.5A
<]RandoM[> ahh.. i'll try 755
<sethk> xTheGoat121x, if they verify, something is wrong with the way the data is processed.  If not, obviously, v.v.
<]RandoM[> i don't get an error it just won't let me login after i change it to 644
<CyberMad> Pelo depends on that information.. what i have to set on H and V
<xTheGoat121x> sethk... ok, so how might I go about figuring out either one of those.
<]RandoM[> i'll try 755
<Administrator_> is lighter mean a speeder?
<rabidweezle> for windows I used a DDO or a dynamic drive overlay, it's a piece of software in the MBR that tells the system it has a larger hard drive than what the bios reports
<Pelo> CyberMad,  usual you get a mejtion V=... H=... or someting similar,  try checkingyour manual or looking up the specs of your monitor on the makers website
<nickrud> ]RandoM[: try chmod -R 644 (you'll need to change ~/.dmrc to 600 afterwards
<rabidweezle> it works for windows because windows didn't try to overwrite it
<rabidweezle> but GRUB overwrites it
<]RandoM[> ahhh thx
<rabidweezle> hence it doesn't see the larger hard drive
<Pelo> CyberMad,  on what I see,  set the hi value of h for 60 , not sure about the v
<Pelo> CyberMad,  but I am only guessing
<riotkittie>  /juo
<riotkittie> errr
<rabidweezle> I mean it see's it, but it gimps it down from 160 gigs to 30 gigs
<CyberMad> Pelo i try find the manual book.. just a minute
<sethk> xTheGoat121x, To measure the temperature you need one of those infrared temperature meters
<michael> using Gutsy-- How can i check how much ram i have on my computer without a restart?
<SpookyET> I'm having issues with suspend and hibernate, and when the screen is turned off. When i suspend, it shuts down. If it turns the screen off after n minutes, the screen will not turn on when i press a key.
<jrib> michael: free -m
<Pelo> michael,  top ?
<sethk> xTheGoat121x, I'm thinking about a practical way to check the speed, don't have an answer to that at the moment.
<michael> thanks ^^
<Administrator_> whats about for 512M how much swap size beter to use?
<rabidweezle> if anyone knows how to make it see the rest of the hard drive so I can use the full potential of the 160 gigs WITHOUT a bios upgrade or ide controller card, let me know
<Pelo> michael,  menu > system > admin> system monitor  first tab
<DIL> 'quit
<Pelo> Administrator_,  512 of RAM , use 1 gig
<matthew__> I'm trying to build some software from source, and it is complaining about a missing SDL.h.  Can you tell me what package provides that (or how to find out)?
<michael> which is ram?
<Administrator_> is lighter mean a speeder?
<michael> shows a total of 503/ ised 497 and 6 free
<rabidweezle> or if anyone knows how to hack out their own bios upgrade so it can see the higher capacity hard drives, that could be usefull too
<michael> also says 175 chached
<Pelo> matthew__,  open synaptic, search for sdl,  you'll probablay get somethjing like libsdl , also install the -dev package that matches
<jrib> matthew__: packages.ubuntu.com or use apt-file
<kelsin> matthew__: libsdl-dev
<jimmygoon> rabidweezle, um, wait, you mean you have an ancient bios that doesn't support LBA
<rabidweezle> it's pretty ancient
<JJtech> lols
<jimmygoon> matthew__, something called apt-file
<rabidweezle> funny part is...
<jimmygoon> matthew__, its used just lke apt-get and it tells you how to find a file
<rabidweezle> it has 8x agp and such
<Pelo> Administrator_, lighter means works on older machine with lower cpu and ram , so it would be faster on those machiens yes, ,  xubuntu need 500 mh cpu and 64 m ram ,  ubuntu needs 128 m ram , not sure about the min cpu
<rabidweezle> it's just...
<jimmygoon> matthew__, "apt-file search SDL.h"
<adamonline45> rabidweezle: How big is your /boot?
<jimmygoon> matthew__, it will tell you that you need libsdl1.2-dev
<rabidweezle> just the right size as the readme's all said
<jimmygoon> matthew__, :)
<Administrator_> thx
<rabidweezle> lemme double check the size though adamonline45
<cmp1988> Hey guys, I got a bit of a problem with the flash plugin in Gutsy.  It's extremely unstable.  Youtube videos and other streaming content tend to stutter often, and once in a while, Firefox (and other browsers based upon it) will crash due to the flash.  Any advice?  I have a P4 1.8 GHz, 1.5 GB of RAM, and an ATI Radeon 9200 video card, so it's not necessarily processor speed, or RAM, maybe video card?  Thanks for help in advance.
<matthew__> cool... installing apt-file right now (so I know how to do this in the future ;)
<kelsin> cmp1988: convince adobe to open source flash so users can fix it, if you're already running the adobe non-free plugin that's as good as it gets
<kelsin> cmp1988: (at least until the gnash plugin gets better)
<rabidweezle> adamonline45, btw, this is the machine in question
<jimmygoon> matthew__, just so you know... installing it is going to take for ever as it builds its index for the first time :P
<cmp1988> kelsin: you have the same problem or similar?
<Pelo> cmp1988,  that happens a lot if you have several running videos running /l;oading at once, youcan try removing all the flash from yoru system and installing the very latest from the adobe site,  they just have a new one out
<kelsin> cmp1988: I do not, it works pretty well for me, make sure you have direct rendering enabled for your graphics card
<rabidweezle> ok, /boot is 94 megs
<Pelo> g'night folks
<matthew__> jimmygoon: actually, the install was lickety split. but the search yielded nothing.  I think I need to run apt-file update first.
<jimmygoon> Has anyone else gotten firefox3b1 running with antialiased fonts.... its looking like openoffice... (all crummy) right now
<jimmygoon> matthew__, possible
<cmp1988> kelsin: direct rendering is enabled, and I don't think it's the version of flash, because I've used both the current stable release and the flash 9 update RC or something like that
<cmp1988> kelsin: oh yea, I only have 1 going at a time
<jimmygoon> matthew__, you can also search through packages for files online: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<JJtech> how to install ubuntu with less RAM?
<ghost> Is running the 'tracker' indexing service useful for anything? what does indexing actually do?
<jimmygoon> ghost, makes it so your files are "indexed" for faster searching
<kelsin> JJtech: you can always use the alternate cd iso to install a text mode system and then install whatever your system can handle
<CyberMad> 1st, i want to use 1024x768 screen resolution, ok i found the monitor manual book.. Standard: VESA/60  Resolution: 1024x768  Horizontal Frequency: 48.4kHz  Vertical Frequency: 60Hz
<brent0n> hello, i'm having difficulties using a program, and was curious if someone could help me with it. :)
<AriX_> anyone use a mac mini with 7.10 or 7.04?
<CyberMad> what i have to set on HorizZync and VertRefresh ?
<rabidweezle> you know, I just though about something adamonline45, I better check to make sure that the jumper for the 30 gig is not on
<brent0n> i would prefer p2p, if there's someone who wouldn't mind
<kelsin> brent0n: just ask your question/explain your problem
<AriX_> I'm having some annoying video card issue.
<AriX_> *issues
<matthew__> jimmygoon: ohh.. that's really easy...
<rabidweezle> brb
<ghost> jimmygoon, yeah but what does that actually DO. does the indexing service build basically a database of where files are? what actually uses this, just a 'find files' function?
<JJtech> kelsin: i only have the live CD installer... what can i do?
<kelsin> ghost: tracker uses it itself
<adamonline45> rabidweezle: Alright... Trying to find a doc that helped me years ago...
<kbrosnan> jimmygoon: i did not notice any difference in the fonts
<jimmygoon> ghost, largely.
<kelsin> JJtech: if the live cd doesn't work on your system you're outta luck, the live cd does not include the command line installer or the text-mode installer
<matthew__> Next question:  what does the [security] designation mean in packages.ubuntu.com?
<jimmygoon> kbrosnan, I've installed custom font packages/patches for "cleartype-like" fonts
<AriX_> no one uses a mac minI? :P
<jimmygoon> kbrosnan, and I find it strange that both firefox and openoffice ignore those preferences
<CyberMad> any help?
<AriX_> meh, thanks ;(
<rangerguy39> when i run ubuntu, all i get is a blank, orange screen
<ghost> kelsin, basically what I am asking is, does it actually do anything useful other than finding missing text documents? or does it help with system internals
<brent0n> ah, well, it's pretty noobish, probably. i'm having trouble running/maybe even installing(it's bad that i don't know if it's installed or not). but this program http://ushare.geexbox.org/ is what i'm trying to use, but i'm not sure exactly if i've got in installed properly, or how to configure it if it is.
<jimmygoon> ghost, no its not system vital
<JJtech> kelsin: so i have to download the alternate installer??? can u pls send me the link??
<kelsin> just for user searching
<kelsin> !download | JJtech
<ubotu> JJtech: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<mikeooo> anyone here run windows apps seemlessly with rdesktop and vmware?
<nickrud> ghost: ideally, it will index the text in a pdf or web page and have it available for quick finding
<mikeooo> wondering how "seemless" it is
<xTheGoat121x> BRB
<mikeooo> the screenshots look good
<MoTec> JJtech: there is a checkbox when you you pick the version you want that says 'download alternate install cd'
<jimmygoon> mikeooo, I'm using virtualbox and its builtin seemless... and its not
<kbrosnan> jimmygoon: in menus or in the page content, page content is controled by the web page and lacking specific font from the web page edit -> preferences -> content -> fonts -> advanced is used
<mikeooo> its not seemless?
<jimmygoon> mikeooo, but hte "homebrew" rtp is pretty good
<jimmygoon> kbrosnan, menus.... etc
<mikeooo> i was looking at rdesktop
<kelsin> mikeooo: vmware is emulation, so speed is going to take a hit whether you use it's screen or rdesktop
<jimmygoon> kbrosnan, interace stuff
<jimmygoon> mikeooo, its pretty decent
<mikeooo> running a q6600 w/ 8gb of ram so processing power shouldn't be a problem
<brent0n> anyone? :P
<mikeooo> it would more be if the network aspect of it was slow
<mikeooo> as far as latency
<ghost> Is it a resource hog? It does not sound very useful to me at this point
<mikeooo> like vmware on a gigabit lan isn't instant
<mikeooo> or rather vnc
<mikeooo> not vmware
<kelsin> ghost: if you're not going to use the searching just disable it
<cmp1988> Another question guys, Ndiswrapper won't start up at boot time yet I've done the "ndiswrapper -m" command
<richee> how do I set the value of date in a enviroment variable?
<kelsin> ghost: you can always turn it on later
<mikeooo> jimmygoon does it work with all the compiz-fusion effects?
<richee> can anyone suggest me something ?
<kbrosnan> jimmygoon: what window manager?
<jimmygoon> mikeooo, no idea
<tohoyn> richee: see command "date"
<jimmygoon> kbrosnan, with and without compiz fusion --- metacity
<kelsin> richee: "VAR=value", to make it available out of the script you have to "export VAR" after or "export VAR=value"
<ghost> yeah I am trying to streamline this instal, sorry If am asking weird questions
<kelsin> richee: "export DATE=`date`"
<jimmygoon> kbrosnan, give me 60 seconds and I'll have a screenshot
<mikeooo> do the menus lag at all?
<cmp1988> ghost: no questions related to Ubuntu are weird questions, unless you're trying to ask something weird ;)
<mikeooo> and does alt tab work?
<ghost> what is your opininn of zsh?
<ghost> can zsh safely replace dash
<BlaenkDenum> broomhead0: good job
<broomhead0> thanks blaenk
<broomhead0> i need some help installing ubuntu onto a mac
<BlaenkDenum> no problem
<kelsin> ghost: dash is meant to just be a posix /bin/sh, zsh is more rightly compared to bash
<Pici> ghost: Er, I wouldnt do that.
<BlaenkDenum> broomhead0: just ask the specific question, remember to say that you're on a mac
<broomhead0> yea ok thanks man
<ghost> so i shouldn't integrate it to replace the default bash terminal
<CyberMad> how to set the HorizSync and VertRefresh on xorg.conf  I don't know the range, i think i will use this: 1024x768 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 48.4kHz
<CyberMad> please help me :)
<kelsin> ghost: replacing bash for your login shell is fine, replacing dash is not
<broomhead0> Can someone help me boot ubuntu onto a mac, I've already burned the ISO onto a disc and made a new partition
<jimmygoon> kbrosnan, http://mickens.us/fonts.png
<BlaenkDenum> CyberMad: do you know the model of your monitor?
<dantheman440> hi
<broomhead0> anyone?
<ghost> dash is the one all of the ubuntu scripts are based on then?
<kelsin> broomhead0: are you seeing an error or anything? Have you tried booting the disc?
<dantheman440> um..im having problems with getting java to work on mozilloa firefox
<kelsin> ghost: dash is posix compliant shell, so yes
<broomhead0> what should I press when I start up, c or shift?
<jimmygoon> kbrosnan, as you can see, its not even quite the same...
<CyberMad> BlaenkDenum yes, GTC Millenia with model GM562
<jimmygoon> :/
<kelsin> ghost: no reason to change it, you can change your login shell to /zsh using chsh all you want
<ghost> posix is the standard for kernel interactive terminals?
<dantheman440> How do i get java to work on firefox?
<BlaenkDenum> CyberMad: google it, look specifically for a page that's selling it, and it should say the frequencies
<SpookyET> How do you configure the "gnome-main-menu"? I want to add more apps to favourites and enable the search bar.
<BlaenkDenum> CyberMad: that's what I did a few years ago, now ubuntu automatically picks it up for me
<Frederick> folks Im having problems setting up my monitor it is a lcd monitor from lg and ubuntu seems to be borking it I got a geforce 8800 gts mobo anyone had similar issues? I also seem unable to use multiple terminals
<jimmygoon> SpookyET, right click on the ubuntu icon and hit "edit menus"
<kbrosnan> jimmygoon: going to reboot to my 7.10 install
<MrStonedOne> what is that command to make a "snapshot" of the installed packages with apt-get, to be re-installed later
<kelsin> ghost: posix is a standard for the operating system to say how /bin/sh should act. A lot of distros use bash for /bin/sh, but ubuntu replaced it with dash which is more minimal and JUST contains the posix standard pretty much
<ghost> kelsin, that will basically then launch zsh instead of bash anytime gnome wants to run a terminal
<kelsin> ghost: yes
<ghost> kelsin... ok that makes sence
<jimmygoon> kbrosnan, don't spend too much time on it... its not a big deal... I will post on the forums and see what others think
<CyberMad> BlaenkDenum ok, just a minute
<broomhead0> kelsin: you think you could help me?
<jimmygoon> its definetly not mission criticla or anything
<kelsin> broomhead0: I have no experience with macs
<broomhead0> ok then thanks anyway
<RazzoRz> hey folks
<flughaffen> im having trouble setting up sharing on ubuntu gutsy
<Frederick> and I wonder why in hell ubuntu in recovey mode does not allow me to use multiple screens
<RazzoRz> having issues getting my mic working in innotek vbox... anyone know how to fix this issue?
<LadyNikon> Frederick: please watch your language
<cabrioleur> Frederick, single user mode? you can use screen...
<sethk> Frederick, that's an odd question.  It's recovery mode, the idea is to be as simple as possible and to always boot, even if there are problems associated with the display
<Frederick> sethk: oki but the normal mode does not boot
<kelsin> flughaffen: what type of sharing?
<ramza3> I have firefox 3 beta (installed without apt) and firefox 2.0.0.8.  I think I am using the commercial player with FF2 and the free one with FF3.  Is there a way to set FF3 to use the commercial flashplugin.
<sethk> Frederick, indeed, but the purpose of recovery mode is to fix the problem.  It's not designed to be a reasonable environment for routine things.
<Frederick> sethk: I get a black screen while booting in "normal" mode
<sethk> Frederick, ok, first step, then, is to look at the X log in recovery mode
<flughaffen> kelshin, filesharing between 2 gutsy machines
<Frederick> already done error in locking authority file
<tonyr1988> About half of the time, my USB hard drive that's mounted at /home (formatted ext3), mounts as read-only, and if I try to "mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1", it says it's write-protected. Any ideas?
<Frederick> sethk: ive installed ubuntu like 40 times
<kelsin> flughaffen: as long as ssh is running you can get to them using the sftp method of "Connect to Server" in places
<Frederick> and I got no clues this time I wonder it can be related to a borked support to my lcd monitor
<sethk> Frederick, if you install it twice and still have a problem, the other 38 times are wasted
<sethk> Frederick, it's possible
<flughaffen> kelshin, ssh?
<Frederick> sethk: ive installed 40 times sucessfully
<Ademan>  does anyone know of a good resource to get into network programming?  I know next to nothing (although i do understand a lot of the low level stuff, ie the sockets apis) I imagine there are plenty of higher level concepts though that a well designed network system would be good to adopt, the "handshake" immediately comes to mind but i imagine there are other high level concepts or patterns worth learning about
<Ademan> i know that's at least midly off topic, sorry
<yoyo> hello all
<sethk> Frederick, Oh, I thought you meant that you keep reinstalling on this machine
<Frederick> but without multiple screens I cant even use a text based browser
<sethk> Ademan, go do #ubuntu-offtopic and I might have a few ideas
<Ademan> already there :-p
<kelsin> Ademan: networking class at your local community college? Even if you don't want to take it, finding out what books they use would be a good start
<Frederick> Ademan: ask in programming c or linux get freacking advanced programming in the unix enviroment and dont flood
<Frederick> advanced nework programming in the unix enviroment I think the autor is stevens
<kev_b> anyone know, is there an up-to-date list of webcams that work (well) in ubuntu?
<Ademan> Frederick: well i just pasted it over into ubuntu-offtopic when i realized i was offtopic here, and thanks for the book suggestion
<Frederick> sethk: so any ideas?
<MrStonedOne> What is the command to make a "snapshot", or a list of the installed packages with apt-get, to be re-installed later with a similar command??
<Frederick> folks anyone here with experience in setting up lcd monitors and nvidia cards in ubuntu?
<Xdange1> guys can a miss configuration of /etc/jhosts file cause the computer to move slow
<sethk> Frederick, configure X so that there is only one resolution, one that you know the monitor can handle.
<sethk> Frederick, if you have another monitor, plug it in and see what happens
<kelsin> MrStonedOne: "dpkg --get-selections" you can pipe that to a file to save it
<linduxed> my icedtea doesnt seem to work, im opening a site with a java game and it doesnt load at all
<linduxed> any ideas?
<Frederick> sethk: I can try it in fact I did it, well lets assume I have no other monitor cause I wont have a second monitor to every emergency on my life
<MrStonedOne> kelsin: and how can i reinstall
<kelsin> linduxed: are you opposed to install the sun-java6-jre?
<Frederick> sethk: Ive installed both nvidia glx and nvidia-kerneçl
<linduxed> kelsin: no its just that iced tea was what got suggested for install
<Xdange1> guys can a miss configuration of /etc/hosts file cause computer to move slow
<yoyo> can somebody help me with PPA pls ? I did a package build on PPA, called the package mplayer - 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13~ppa2 instead of mplayer - 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13 and did add the "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/myppa/ubuntu gutsy main universe multiverse" to my source.list. but apt-get-upgrade still install mplayer - 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13 and not my PPA version
<Frederick> Xdange1: yes
<kelsin> MrStonedOne: dpkg --set-selections is the first step, after that there is a command to install them, if you google with get and set you'll find it quick
<IpMooIng> question time.. rare
<matthew__> Can you tell me what [security] next to a package name means? (on packages.ubuntu.com)
<Xdange1> Frederick: well that seems to be my case
<Xdange1> Frederick: how do i reset the settings
<IpMooIng> about the root account.. when i change  pass its wont  work
<linduxed> kelsin: so remove iced, install jre and t should work?
<kelsin> linduxed: I would suggest using the sun-java6-jre package that's listed in the java list instead of ice-tead. It's working well and great for some things but it's not fully compatible with sun's java yet
<matthew__> Or better yet, how I look that up?
<Frederick> Xdange1: you can edit the file
<sethk> yoyo, temporarily disable the repository that has the version you don't want.
<ejt> hello
<sethk> yoyo, then, in synaptic, reload and do the install.  Then turn that repository back on.
<linduxed> kelsin: should i remove iced completely?
<MrStonedOne> thanks kelsin
<kelsin> linduxed: up to you, but if you goal is just to use java on a home machine then yes I'd suggest that
<lex_> I appear to be having an issue with dvdrip; when trying to use the program I encounter: The movie has 171092.736 frames, but only 146067 were ripped. This is most likely a problem with your transcode/libdvdread installation. I've checked the installs and even reinstalled them but keep getting this error. Any insight?
<linduxed> kelsin: thx
<ejt> I have found an issue in the command line expansion in Makefiles... it appears to only occur in Ubuntu (out of Fedora or OS X, which all use the same GNU Make 3.81)
<tonyr1988> Is there anything important I need to remember about mounting an ext3 external hard drive? 1/2 the time, it works fine. 1/2 the time, it mounts read-only.
<Xdange1> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Xdange1> 127.0.0.1 infamous-ego.cm.flowja.com infamous-box.MSHOME
<Xdange1> i dont kno whats wrong
<ejt> I at first blamed bash, but the Fedora bash is older than 7.04, which is older than OS X 10.5, which is older than 7.10
<kelsin> Xdange1: what's running slow?
<hvgotcodes> how do i tell which version of fglrx i have?
<Frederick> fglrx -v?
<yoyo> sethk, it's not a good way. if i do apt-get upgrade later it will reinstall the normal package. i'd like to have upgrades from ubuntu but have my packages overwriting the standart one.
<hvgotcodes> no fglrx is the ati driver
<ejt> so the only consistent thing is Ubuntu, unless bash broke, fixed, and then broke again
<Xdange1> kelsin: like i open a file it will take longer than the usual
<yoyo> sethk, and as i understood PPA have provision for what.
<sethk> yoyo, then try moving the repository with the version you want above the other one.
<carlosss> why the words on amsn its so little that i cant read it ?
<Xdange1> first i thought it was a hardrive issue
<kelsin> Xdange1: open a file in what, just the gnome text editor or something like that?
<yoyo> i tried on the top and at the end.
<jsoftw> ok
<kelsin> Xdange1: is you lo interface up "ifconfig" in a terminal at least lists lo as up
<ejt> figured I'd check here if anyone wants to try a 3 line Makefile...
<buttercups> hvgotcodes, fglrxinfo
<ejt> oh the other weird thing is the expansion works properly on the command line itself...
<sethk> yoyo, I never upgrade.  I install what I need.  wholesale upgrade is a really bad idea.  Also, in synaptic, you can disable any part of the upgrade before doing the actual installs.
<ejt> it seems to only break in Ubuntu, within a Makefile
<slowthy> is there any software that I can use to transfer music on to my zune in ubuntu?
<hvgotcodes> is 8.34.8 the most recent?
<RazzoRz> having issues getting my mic working in innotek vbox... anyone know how to fix this issue?
<yoyo> do somebody use Launchpad PPA here and know about package naming for PPA to overwrite standard packages pls ?
<kelsin> ejt: can you post in pastebin a test file with your expansion and the behavior on different systems?
<hvgotcodes> buttercups: is 8.34.8 the latest version
<hvgotcodes> ?
<Xdange1> kelsin: yes lo is up
<ejt> sure... one sec
<yoyo> sethk,  i need to keep the software up to date. :)
<ghost> hey guys it looks like my system is hanging on 'set the clock' during my bootup. what is the appropreate logfile that shows my boot?
<kazol> Anyone here familiar with inserting page numbers in OpenOffice?
<crdlb> yoyo: #launchpad ?
<ghost> /var/log/boot?
<sethk> yoyo, that is rarely true.  You may _want_ to keep it up to date, but it's highly unlikely that you truly need to.
<buttercups> hvgotcodes, 7.11 is
<yoyo> crdlb, launchpad.net
<squidink> kazol: what in particular?
<Xdange1> kelsin: lo is up
<crdlb> yoyo: I mean have you tried #launchpad ?
<slowthy> is there any software that I can use to transfer music on to my zune in ubuntu?
<gaminggeek> hello
<hvgotcodes> buttercups: how come doesnt show up for update?
<gaminggeek> can someone remind me how to update my path?
<hvgotcodes> i enabled the restricted drivers
<kazol> squidink: A document in Writer; I also want the numbers to start on the second page.
<yoyo> sethk, believe me i need
<jrib> gaminggeek: why?
<hvgotcodes> i didnt get it manually
<yoyo> crdlb, :) oh sorry, i will
<sethk> yoyo, why?
<kelsin> ejt: at the top of your not working makefile can you set "SHELL = /bin/bash" and also try with "SHELL = /bin/sh"?
<jimmygoon> slowthy, does the zune use libmtp? if so rhythmbox with the "MTP Devices" plugin turned on may work
<jsoftw> I have trouble with suspending my ubuntu box. Basically the machine becomes unresponsive afterwards.
<gaminggeek> because I have installed something manually and its not seeing the new libary it installed
<jsoftw> Which is unacceptable.
<jsoftw> :P
<buttercups> hvgotcodes, video drivers are not updated after a stable release of Ubuntu
<jrib> !who | gaminggeek
<ubotu> gaminggeek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> gaminggeek: what exactly?
<squidink> kazol: I think you need to create a new section
<gaminggeek> jrib: swfmill
<ejt> kelsin: here's what I was doing: http://pastebin.com/m33204849
<adante> hi
<ejt> I'll try the shell thing you suggest
<yoyo> sethk, cause i develop for a hardware platform and i use up to date softwares sometimes even SVN..
<kelsin> gaminggeek: the system path is defined in /etc/environment, if you just want to set it yourself you can add "export PATH=/usr/local/bin;$PATH" in your .bashrc, obviously replace /usr/local/bin whith what you need
<gaminggeek> jrib: swfmill: error while loading shared libraries: libswft.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kazol> squidink: Section?
<adante> i need a package (imagemagick) compiled with a specific option (lossless jpeg) - is there any way to do this via ubuntus package management or do i have to compile it manually?
<sethk> yoyo, that means you need to have newer version of software.  It doesn't mean you have to be lazy and just upgrade everything.
<hvgotcodes> buttercups: Im intersted in having compositing goodness using xcompmgr, instead of relying on compiz-fusion.  will upgrading that driver make xcompmgr better?  compiz-fusion handles shadows/translucency no prob, but xcompmgr does not....
<ejt> kelsin: ahh, yes, it works with SHELL=/bin/bash at the top
<yoyo> sethk: sorry, we do not understand each others.
<macabro22> Hello
<ghost> How do I view my bootlog? and is it possible to see my bootlog timestamped?
<kelsin> ejt: ubuntu uses dash for /bin/sh, it's posix compliant
<jrib> gaminggeek: where is that file?
<macabro22> My mozilla-mplayer won't load any videos. Mplayer alone will. Can someone help
<macabro22> ?
<kelsin> ejt: so now you know that technically that syntax isn't posix :) but you can override the shell with SHELL obviously, glad that fix was easy lol
<ejt> kelsin: hmm, so what of the expansion? is {h,cc} not posix compliant?
<gaminggeek> jrib: just updatedbing atm I will tell you when its done
<CommonClone> I am trying to install ubuntu on a computer that has vista on it, and the partition menu doesn't see the hard drive
<CommonClone> any ideas?
<jsoftw> CommonClone: hmm
<ejt> kelsin: (or is it just a bug in dash)
<jsoftw> CommonClone: trouble.
<kelsin> ejt: yeah, if you run "/bin/sh -c 'ls file.{1,2}'" it will also complain
<jsoftw> CommonClone: Im not much of an expert with grub, sorry
<kelsin> ejt: I'm not 100% but my best guess is that {} isn't in posix
<kelsin> ejt: a lot of normal bash stuff isn't
<ejt> kelsin: wow, alrighty then, that's a new one for me, thanks!
<CommonClone> jsoftw: Im in the gui partitioner
<jsoftw> Oh right
<jsoftw> CommonClone: what does it say the partitions are?
<buttercups> hvgotcodes, the new drivers are still buggy and new, although they do support compiz without xgl
<CommonClone> jsoftw: it doesnt see any
<kelsin> CommonClone: what type of hard drive? just a normla ide of SATA internal?
<CommonClone> jsoftw: WD normal ide
<hvgotcodes> buttercups: im wondering if it will help non-compiz based compositing
<CyberMad> how to lock ubuntu panel so user can not delete it
<CommonClone> sorry, that was meant for you kelsin
<jsoftw> CommonClone: hmmm...
<jsoftw> CommonClone: strange.
<CommonClone> how do I install from cmd line?
<jrib> !apt > CommonClone (read the private message from ubotu)
<buttercups> hvgotcodes, probably not
<darwub> hey guys, I am getting very poor performance from mplayer, it gets delayed on HD content and the aspect ratio is wrong, any idea? also my machine is a dual xeon 2.4ghz with 2gb ram, I had gentoo installed and everything ran very very smoothly, any ideas? x11 gives me the right aspect but xv, gl2 and others do not
<jrib> CyberMad: look into pessulus and sabayon though I am not sure.  library.gnome.org may help too
<hvgotcodes> buttercups: if i get a new video card will any nvidia or intel graphics card be ok for that?
<lex_> darwub: you using it from the cmd line?
<gaminggeek> jrib: /usr/local/lib/libswft.so.0
<jrib> gaminggeek: hmm weird, does runnig 'ldconfig' help?
<buttercups> hvgotcodes, don't know never had a nvidia, support for ati is horrible, i hear good things about nvidia
<hvgotcodes> ok thanx
<gaminggeek> jrib: yes thank you that was the command I was looking for :)
<CommonClone> jrib: i meant how do I install ubuntu from command line?
<jrib> CommonClone: a text install?  Use the alternate cd
<Flannel> CommonClone: You need the alternate CD
<Casey> How do I remove GRUB? I just installed Windows OEM version and I get GRUB with error 17
<smooker4> Hi all
<smooker4> how do i save files to SDA6 if it doesnt have mount point.. ?
<jrib> smooker4: mount it
<ubuntu_> hi
<smooker4> how do i mount it ?
<CommonClone> I can't just switch to cmd line mode and install?
<smooker4> if i click right i seee only unmount
<jrib> CommonClone: no
<jrib> smooker4: then it is probably mounted
<smooker4> but i cant save files there
<ghost> this is unrelated but does anyone know what the Xbox 360 hacker irc channel is?
<jrib> smooker4: why? what happens when you try?
<smooker4> what is the path ? i am trying to set KTorrent
<toby_> this is un related too but: What impact may Kazza have if running on a companies PC?
<jrib> smooker4: type 'mount'
<slowthy> is there any software that I can use to transfer music on to my zune in ubuntu?
<smooker4> where ?
<jrib> !offtopic | toby_
<ubotu> toby_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> smooker4: in a terminal
<toby_> Thanks sorry
<skyfalcon866> !ffmpeg
<CommonClone> jrib: can I format my hd with vista installed on it from the cmd line on the live cd?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smooker4> oic /dev/sda6
<ghost> toby i will answer that for you
<ghost> Don't do it
<jrib> smooker4: that's not the mount point, that's the device name
<smooker4> aw
<ghost> your IT department won't like it.
<ghost> And if found you doing that on MY network, i would have you fired
<slowthy> atleast use a non-crap program
<yaro> I will ask my support question as soon as I am sure I need to ask it here.
<skyfalcon866> !mencoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smooker4> \dev/sda6 on /media/sda6 type ext3 (rw)
<jrib> CommonClone: what does "from the cmd line" mean?  Yes, you can format it on the live cd, and yes there is a command line on the live system
<LjL> yaro: uhm... ok
<jrib> smooker4: yes, /media/sda6 is the mount point
<yaro> Okay. I got it.
<hellonull> hey i just booted into ubuntu for the first time a week or so and i have 73 updates to install... but when i say "install now" 39 of the packages appear under "NOT AUTHENTICATED"... amongst these are perl, php5, and firefox. what does this mean?
<CommonClone> jrib: it can't see my HD in the gui partitioner, I wanted to try it from the cmd line, but I tried fdisk /dev/hda and it tells me unable to open, I think vista did something dumb to the HD and now I can't see it
<slowthy> atleast use a non-crap program
<slowthy> wait
<ghost> hellonull, your authentication key is outdated
<slowthy> forget that
<ghost> I usually just ignore it
<scguy318> hellonull: that means for some reason the GPG key for your repos seem to be outdated or missing
<LjL> !gpgerr > hellonull    (hellonull, see the private message from Ubotu)
<yaro> As far as I can tell, my problem is somewhat common, but a clear solution, as far as I can tell, has not been determined. My friend recommend I come here and ask. So I am.
<slowthy> is there any software that I can use to transfer music on to my zune in ubuntu?
<ghost> hellonull: if you are only downloading from the offical repos you shouldn't have any problem
<ghost> if you mix repositories... becareful
<RazzoRz> can someone help me with a mic issue with 7.10???
<jrib> CommonClone: did you use sudo?
<Flannel> slowthy: Does your zune show up like a USB harddrive? or what?
<scguy318> slowthy: not really, unless you count a VM product for running XP
<scguy318> slowthy: I think Zunes don't show at all, but then I don't own one
<slowthy> they dont
<CommonClone> jrib: I'm dumb...let me try
<CaptainBoots> I just updated to the latest version of Ubuntu and I'm now getting an error message saying that the Gnome Settings Daemon failed to load, that it was started too many times???  Has anyone come across this issue and know of a fix?
<kelsin> CaptainBoots: you should check for errors in ~/.xsession-errors
<yaro> Anyway, my problem is this: My sound on Flash has stopped working, and every solution I found on the forums didn't work.
<CaptainBoots> Thanks Kelsin let me dive in there real quick
<RazzoRz> How does one get there mic working in gusty?
<scguy318> slowthy: there's no current solution for syncing a Zune with a Linux machine, you'll have to use XP somehow, either virtualized or actual
<scguy318> slowthy: and it's a bit understandable, since guess who's selling the Zune? :P
<CommonClone> jrib: in /dev, there is no hd*, so I guess linux isn't detecting it, any ideas?
<yaro> I have one, jrib/.
<jrib> CommonClone: sda?
<hellonull> ghost: would avant-window-navigator repos (tuxfamily.org) be a potential source of this problem?
<yaro> Yis. That was what I was going to say.
<jrib> yaro: one what?
<scguy318> CommonClone: Ubuntu assigns all disks an sd* name
<CommonClone> jrib: NOPE
<yaro> Look for an sda in /dev/
<CommonClone> opps sorry
<jrib> CommonClone: what does 'sudo fdisk -l' do?
<Flannel> slowthy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol  Check down at the bottom for the linux libraries/progrmas
<CommonClone> jrib: nothing
<Frederick> folks I still unable to set up my xserver up with my geforce 8800
<adante> hi
<adante> if i apt-get source something where does it go?
<jrib> adante: current working directory
<lex_> Frederick: you ahve envy installed?
<Frederick> lex_: what?
<nerdsquad3210> when will linux come up with dynamic swaping ?
<tatttors> how do I give my username permission to write to /var/www?
<yaro> sudo
<regeya> meh.  dynamic swapping is overrated.
<tatttors> sudo what
<smooker4> but when i want to save torrents to /media/sda6 the programs azureus and KTorrent fail cant create directory for the torrent
<Frederick> smooker4: check chmod
<lex_> Frederick: to get the latest driver ect setup for my 8800, i downloaded an instller called Envy to do the leg work
<yaro> Depends on what exactly you are writing.
<smooker4> how ?
<jrib> !permissions > tatttors (read the private message from ubotu)
<scguy318> tatttors: add your username to the group owner for /var/www, change ownership/group for /var/www, etc.
<Frederick> lex_: oki I wiill check it now
<tatttors> I want to create and save files into the directory
<Frederick> but I got no xserver can I get it on apt?
<scguy318> tatttors: and possibly check actual permissions
<CaptainBoots> Kelsin, I'm not seeing anything that's teliing me anything about Gnome-settings daemon in the xsession-errors file
<tatttors> scguy: how
<Frederick> lwhat is leg work?
<yaro> Usually I just use sudo to elevate myself to root to write to those. Rarely do I do this unless I'm fixing problems.
<scguy318> tatttors: sudo chmod -R user:group /var/www, and sudo usermod something
<scguy318> tatttors: the PM sent by ubotu might be of interest
<tatttors> k
<scguy318> Frederick: if you're talking about Ubuntu Server install the ubuntu-desktop package
<tatttors> err
<tatttors> thats just file directorys
<tatttors> I need file permissions
<SpookyET> Should gnome main menu favorites list the most used apps?
<Frederick> scguy318: man I got a desktop xserver is fucked up and gives me no decent error log
<jrib> tatttors: ubotu's link answers your question
<SpookyET> Why doesn't the list get updated?
<LjL> !language | Frederick
<ubotu> Frederick: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<scguy318> Frederick: /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<RazzoRz> can does the MIC option on gusty work??
<Frederick> and it didnt boot on the first install it seems to halt on a black screen
<kelsin> CaptainBoots: if you try running it in a term does anything happen?
<scguy318> Frederick: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Frederick> yep
<tatttors> no it doesn't...
<scguy318> Frederick: and what's the current issue?
<tatttors> it just explains filesystems but not permissions
<nerdsquad3210> ! when will linux come up with dynamic swaping ? why can linux use the free space on the root partition dynamicaly ?
<Frederick> I got an lcd monit might be part of the problem
<Frederick> scguy318: x does not boot
<CaptainBoots> Kelsin, If I try running what in term? The Gnome Settings daemon?
<Frederick> says the user has no right halts in the case of root
<scguy318> Frederick: well yeah but what does the log say?
<kelsin> CaptainBoots: yes
<kelsin> CaptainBoots: "gnome-settings-daemon"
<Frederick> scguy318: I will check again give me a sec
<LjL> nerdsquad3210, a swap file can be used, not sure if dynamic is supported. but that has its own set of issues... for starters, if you use a file (especially a growing/shrinking one), fragmentation may arise. also, you don't have any control where on the disk the file is located generally speaking
<Frederick> I need to get off here cause I dont have multiple screens
<Frederick> dont aske me why
<jrib> tatttors: it links you to it
<scguy318> tatttors: that link ubotu PMed you links to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Frederick> alt fxx does not changes the screen
<regeya> nerdsquad3210: from my own experience, if you've filled swap space to capacity, there's a problem aside from running out of swap.  having the oom killer kick in is a huge wake-up call :->
<kelsin> nerdsquad3210: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/550
<CaptainBoots> Kelsin, this is what's displayed:
<kelsin> nerdsquad3210: first hit in google, might not be what you want but sounds like it
<CaptainBoots> [1196822554,000,xklavier.c:xkl_engine_start_listen/]    The backend does not require manual layout management - but it is provided by the application[1196822554,000,xklavier.c:xkl_engine_start_listen/]       The backend does not require manual layout management - but it is provided by the applicationCould not initialize GStreamer: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<BSG75> which one am I suppose to install azureus or azureus-gcj please?
<RazzoRz> I am sorry is this a TUFF question???
<jrib> !please > RazzoRz (read the private message from ubotu)
<kelsin> nerdsquad3210: http://cvs.linux.hr/swapd/ there is the second google hit, also looks interesting
<jsoftw> its UBER TUFF
<BSG75> okay let me rephrase .. which one will NOT suck my system dry :)
<scguy318> BSG75: azureus probably, unless you want to use GCJ, and I hear Azureus on GCJ has issues
<scguy318> BSG75: they both will, kinda :P
<hockeyfan5000> BSG75: Azurues  but I would recommend trying Deluge
<nerdsquad3210> i meant fot you to included it i dont understand anything about linux
<BSG75> thanki :) ..
<scguy318> BSG75: Azureus, since it runs on JVM, does have some pretty high memory consumption
<BSG75> much appreciated
<nerdsquad3210> i just go with whats out of the box
<RazzoRz> Wow that was a big help
<Casey> How do I remove GRUB?
<RazzoRz> How UBER tuff is is there ??
<kelsin> nerdsquad3210: well since dynamic swap was a pretty advanced and unneeded feature, probably not for a while
<scguy318> RazzoRz: question?
<scguy318> Casey: install a different boot loader
<RazzoRz> My mic on gusty
<scguy318> RazzoRz: what about it?
<yaro> Is it considered good etiquette to ask a question a second time?
<RazzoRz> it just dont work
<scguy318> yaro: its fine if you don't spam
<scguy318> RazzzoRz: why not?
<RazzoRz> sound works fine
<RazzoRz> just notmy mic
<Casey> scguy318: I have Win98 Dell OEM version installed and I get GRUB error 17 so I booted into a livecd. What to do?
<scguy318> RazzzoRz: have you checked mixer settings?
<RazzoRz> yes
<CaptainBoots> Kelsin: [1196822554,000,xklavier.c:xkl_engine_start_listen/]    The backend does not require manual layout management - but it is provided by the application[1196822554,000,xklavier.c:xkl_engine_start_listen/]       The backend does not require manual layout management - but it is provided by the applicationCould not initialize GStreamer: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<RazzoRz> its no muted
<yaro> I am having trouble getting my Flash Plugin to play sound. It used to, but now it doesn't anymore. It's been broken since at least this morning.
<LjL> yaro just don't repeat it overly often, and be patient for answers, but since this channel scrolls fast, there's nothing wrong with restating the question once in a while
<Robotchicken1886> hey im kind of a linux/ubuntu noob,   how would i make it so cairo-clock is always open and starts on computer start up
<nerdsquad3210> i bet theres some way for a program to use a specific HD location
<cabrioleur> Casey, if you want just Win98, boot with prompt and type fdisk /mbr
<RazzoRz> sorry is there a setting that i am missing?.. what should it be set at
<smooker4> after i changed priviledgies i stil cant save torrents or make new dirs without sudo  :(
<Casey> cabrioleur: how?
<kelsin> CaptainBoots: I would try backing up your gconf folder ("mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf-bak") and see if you still have the problem
<scguy318> RazzoRz: what audio card is it? I'm no ALSA expert unfortunately
<scguy318> Robotchicken1886: immediate thought would be System -> Prefs -> session
<smooker4> i need to have write read acess to /dev/sda6
<jrib> smooker4: tell us what you did and what you are trying to do
<RazzoRz> thats a tuff one i not sure if i know!!
<lex_> Robotchicken1886: add the command to run it to the System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<CaptainBoots> Okay stand by
<jrib> smooker4: what filesystem?
<smooker4> trying to save torrents on /dev/sda6
<RazzoRz> tell me how to find out
<smooker4> ExT3
<nerdsquad3210> hes trying to make file sharers look bad
<jrib> smooker4: no, you want to save to /media/sda6
<cabrioleur> when you put boot from cd it will give you choices. one of them is to boot to command prompt (or something like). use win 98 cd
<Robotchicken1886> wow im a retard thanks
<scguy318> RazzoRz: should say in the mixer?
<smooker4> yesx
<ubuntu__> how do I mount my hard drive from the live cd?
<jrib> !who | smooker4
<ubotu> smooker4: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nerdsquad3210> smooker4: is trying to make file sharers look bad
<smooker4>  i cant save to /media/sda6
<jrib> smooker4: what is the output of: ls -ld /media/sda6
<RazzoRz> Scguy318: yes HDA asla mixer
<RazzoRz> Alsa**
<RazzoRz> but i have two options
<cabrioleur> ubuntu__, find an empty directory, and mount /dev/device /dir (replace device with the one you want to mount)
<smooker4> drwxr-xr-x 4 smooker4 root 4096 2007-12-05 04:34 /media/sda6
<sethk> smooker4, that's a device pseudo file
<sethk> smooker4, no, sorry
<scguy318> !alsa > RazzoRz (see PM from ubotu)
<CaptainBoots> Oaky I think I'm gonna play with this some more . Thanky ou Kelsin
<sethk> smooker4, I thought you said /dev/sda, not /media
<scguy318> RazzoRz: I think there's some known covered issues with Intel HDA thats mentioned in the Ubuntu Wiki
<smooker4> i was wrong i meant /media
<RazzoRz> that or sigmatel stac9200 ( oss mixer
<jrib> smooker4: then you can write to it.  Does 'touch /media/sda6/foobar' work?
<ubuntu__> cabrioleur: when I do that it says I must specify a filesystem
<ubuntu__> type*
<sethk> smooker4, ah, ok, I thought I saw that.  Do "mount" (no arguments), make sure it isn't mounted read only.  Try a copy with sudo.
<cabrioleur> ubuntu__, what file system you are trying to mount?
<nerdsquad3210> how do ubuntu staff feels about having MINT ripping your distro ?
<LjL> !ot | nerdsquad3210
<ubotu> nerdsquad3210: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubuntu__> cabrioleur: idk, just trying to mount my hard drive
<Flannel> nerdsquad3210: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<nerdsquad3210> :)
<ubuntu__> cabrioleur: or floppy drive, but that's not listed in fstab and idk how to add it
<smooker4> i need to save my files there :( but i cant i want to be able to create simply files and folders as i do on my desktop, withour have to add any password, otherwise its impossible for the torrent clients.
<scguy318> RazzoRz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller may be of interest
<jrib> smooker4: did touch work?
<RazzoRz> ty
<scguy318> smooker4: tweak your fstab
<smooker4> nothing as output..
<cabrioleur> try "mount -t msdos /dev/device /dir"
<jrib> smooker4: is there now a "foobar" file in sda6?
<sethk> smooker4, try the copy with sudo.  if that works, we know we have to change permissions.
<smooker4> yes
<smooker4> there is a file foobar
<misc--> hi, if I have a 2x100gb and 1x50gb hard disk, what's the maximum space I'd get with a raid 5? I guess it would be 150gb?
<jrib> smooker4: then you can write fine
<Fezzler> Any iMovie users?
<RazzoRz> Too bad it don't show my 9200 as a optio
<RazzoRz> option**
<cabrioleur> if you want to add to fstab, something like "/dev/device  /dir   msdos defaults,users  0  0" should be enough
<ubuntu__> cabrioleur: didn't work :/
<nerdsquad3210> smooker4: try sudo /.
<cafuego> Fezzler: on #macintosh perhaps
<scguy318> RazzoRz: look at it again :)
<RazzoRz> k
<smooker4> i cant but torrent client cant write
<jrib> nerdsquad3210: what is that supposed to do?
<cabrioleur> ubuntu__, what device are you using?
<nerdsquad3210> make all hes troubles go away ?
<jrib> smooker4: are you writing to sda6 or a subdirectory?
<smooker4> Azureus said "error: failed to create parent directory 'media/sda6/downloads/game...
<nerdsquad3210> or was it sudo ./ ?
<scguy318> jrib: nerdsquad3210's command does absolutely nothing but cause a command not found error
<ubuntu__> cabrioleur:  fd0 is my floppy, hda is my hard drive
<jrib> nerdsquad3210: please try to be helpful
<smooker4> writing at /mdeia/sda6/downloads/game..
<jrib> smooker4: that is the full error?
<jrib> smooker4: you need to copy and paste errors, not retype them
<cabrioleur> ubuntu__, try "sudo modprobe msdos" before you mount.
<cafuego> smooker4: Check that your user account has write permission AND that sda6 isn't in fact full.
<smooker4> Error: Failed to create parent directory '/media/sda6/downloads/Unreal.Tournament.3-AVENGEDd' (allocateFiles:/avd-ut3.iso)
<Tmang> Anyone available to privately converse on the philosophy of Linux? Personal assessment I suppose...
<smooker4> thats the full error
<RazzoRz> scguy318: ok i see the /proc/asound/card0/codec#0:Codec: SigmaTel STAC9200  ( now what? )
<ghost> Does anyone know of a app or driver to give reiserfs support to xp and vista?
<scguy318> RazzoRz: read the suggestions
<jrib> smooker4: cafuego makes a good point, does 'df -h' say sda6 is full?
<scguy318> ghost: theres a read-only one I think, dunno name or link
<cabrioleur> smooker4, do you ave the writing permission (I feel bed to support piracy)?
<smooker4> i reformated my pc before 3 days its not full
<jrib> smooker4: he has write permissions to sda6
<cafuego> ghost: It's highly unlikely such a thing exists.
<dark_ninja> ghost: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/accessing-reiserfs-from-windows-xp-380966/
<Dankchild> hey i just created a new partition, if i install windows to it, will it interfere with GRUB?
<nerdsquad3210> isnt sda an external drive ?
<cafuego> smooker4: Can you check first and THEN say it's not full?
<scguy318> Dankchild: yes, see !grub
<ghost> thanks dark
<RazzoRz> Scguy318: wow sorry i must be blind...
<ghost> thanks dark_ninja
<vanberge> anybody willing to offer up their opinion on the best/easiest/most compatible wlan adapter for a laptop?  I was thinking linksys WPC54G   :-)  thanks in advance
<djtigerwolf> what do i need to know on making a linux operating systwm to make it?
<RazzoRz> i dont see the Suggestions
<dark_ninja> np
<smooker4> i checked
<cabrioleur> Dankchild, if grub is in mbr. It will not if grub is in the first partition :-)
<smooker4> its not full
<nerdsquad3210> isnt sda an external drive ?
<jrib> !who | smooker4
<ubotu> smooker4: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<scguy318> RazzoRz: bottom of page?
<cafuego> vanberge: An atheros based one would probably be best.
<yaro> nerdsquad3210: No, sda isn't always external.
<blah569> I've used Ubuntu countless of times, and I really like it, but most of the stuff I do is Windows-related. I think that it would be a hassle to have to find alternatives/use WINE to run most of my Windows-only applications. Can anyone give me some convincing reasons/sites to look at to actually convince me to switch to Ubuntu? I've read all the way through http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net.
<smooker4> dev/sda6              49G  180M   46G   1% /media/sda6
<scguy318> RazzoRz: theres like 6 workarounds and the thing at the bottom of the page might be relevant
<RazzoRz> Yep i am blind
<kelsin> nerdsquad3210: no, it's one that uses the scsi subsystem, DATA drives count
<cafuego> vanberge: Note that linksys and other manufacturers have a habit of changing chipsets without changing model (or revision) numbers.
<scguy318> blah569: what do you do?
<jrib> smooker4: ok, ls -ld /media/sda6/downloads/'
<nerdsquad3210> jrib: isnt sda supossed to be an external drive ?
<cafuego> smooker4: Is sda6 an ntfs disk?
<Dankchild> cabrioleur: yeah, its on the second partition..
<cabrioleur> nerdsquad3210, not enymore :-)
<kelsin> blah569: if you have windows only apps that you can't live without linux might not be for you
<jrib> nerdsquad3210: not necessarily
<Tmang> Anyone willing to give some time to talk to a newb at Linux?
<smooker4> EXT3!
<Dankchild> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vanberge> cafuego, an atherios one?  i thought those were 'hard to use' or hard to get working?
<scguy318> Tmang: if you've got a question, you may ask it here, if OT talk you can head on over to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM me
<cafuego> smooker4: Can you create files in the directory in question when on the commandline?
<blah569> I want to use Linux thoug.
<blah569> though*
<scguy318> blah569: what do you do?
<cafuego> vanberge: Not really.
<jrib> cafuego: yes, he has
<scguy318> blah569: on Windows
<smooker4> yes i created one
<jrib> to sda6 anyway
<blah569> I mainly do PHP, C++, etc, but I also do Flash.
<cabrioleur> Dankchild, if grub is on the second partition then it will not. However, if you did not modify anything from ubuntu install it's in mbr and it will destroy it :-)
 * cafuego shuts up
<michael> whats the command for installing ndiswrapper
<smooker4> but with browser or torrent i cant
<nerdsquad3210> smooker you need to set uid 666
<vanberge> cafuego, i'm looking for "plug it in, use it with WPA2, and dont have to mess with ndiswrapper"
<blah569> Also, .NET.
<blah569> And Photoshop CS3.
<scguy318> michael: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<cabrioleur> michael "apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<nerdsquad3210> or was it 777 ?
<michael> ty ty
<cafuego> vanberge: Yes, atheros. The nice intel ones don't come as external cards.
<scguy318> blah569: for programming there are some IDEs of interest on Linux, Flash probably have to run on Wine, if that works
<cafuego> vanberge: Though I don't know if they do WPA2/.
<blah569> Flash 8 works on WINE, as I've heard, but Flash CS3 doesn't, I think.
<scguy318> blah569: .NET devel mebbe Mono/MonoDevelop, CS3 ehhh good luck with that, GIMP may or may not be for you
<kelsin> blah569: well code editing is great on linux, there are equivalent (maybe not equal to, but close) versions of everything else except flash
<blah569> I prefer Photoshop over Gimp.
<vanberge> cafuego, do you use wlan ?
<blah569> "The Gimp"
<scguy318> smooker4: what's your fstab?
<blah569> I mainly do programming.
<smooker4> what means fstab ?
<cafuego> vanberge: yup
<vanberge> cafuego, do you use WPA2 ?  :-)
<lwizard1> anyone here use a kworld atsc110 tv card in ubuntu?
<scguy318> smooker4: /etc/fstab?
<scguy318> smooker4: you are mounting your NTFS part with NTFS-3G and proper fstab entry right?
<cafuego> vanberge: WPA1-PEAP afaik
<blah569> I'd partion my hard drive and keep Windows, but I can't see a reason to actually install Ubuntu.
<nerdsquad3210> fstab is the dir were the system looks for mounting points
<kelsin> blah569: I suggest dual booting then, it sounds like you are very attached to the couple of windows-only uses
<jrib> how about *one* person help smooker4, I give up
<smooker4> my partition is ext3
<vanberge> cafuego - that would be fine with me... do you have an atheros card?
<kelsin> blah569: well until you try it and realize the power, esp when coding, you probably never will
<sethk> blah569, if the performance off the cd is adequate for you, then there is no need.
<scguy318> nerdsquad3210: fstab isn't a directory, it's a file
<nerdsquad3210> can i help smooker4 ?
<vanberge> cafuego, right now i can only get my card to connect WEP by using ndiswrapper
<nerdsquad3210> pls pls pls
<cafuego> vanberge: Atheros, Intel and broadcom. They all work just fine.
<peacepipej1> triple booting. xp, buntu and studio. Is there a recommenced spot for /swap for best results? tween buntu and studio fr example or does it not matter
<scguy318> nerdsquad3210: if you have relevant info, go for it
<smooker4> help then y ure asking :(
<kelsin> peacepipej1: where swap is doesn't matter at all, if you have one partition they can both use it fine
<nerdsquad3210> how very relevant
<jc_denton> helo!
<scguy318> peacepipej1: don't sweat too much over swap, if you need to be using swap adding RAM is probably a good idea :)
<wease|> anybody miss me>
<wease|> hehe
<nerdsquad3210> no
<scguy318> jc_denton: hello
<peacepipej1> kelsin: k,thx
<blah569> I may just buy another computer and install Ubuntu on that, and use that computer as my "test my software for Ubuntu" computer.
<norman> have anyone any luck with gusty network printing
<nerdsquad3210> blah569: just install 2 ubuntus on the same computer
<cabrioleur> norman, sure. avahi + samba
<scguy318> nerdsquad3210: why two?
<smookerPC1> so.. i guess ill have to move all torrents from my desktop to sda6, not just save them there.
<cafuego> blah569: Ubuntu installs and runs just fine in vmware
<cwollman> does any one know of a program to run in the cammand line that is a podcast download utility
<sethk> norman, sure
<Tmang> I know your a busy fellow scguy318 but I Pm'd you when your available
<blah569> I have emulated Ubuntu in vBox, but it crashes on my Vista, but it ran fine on my XP, which this laptop doesn't have anymore :(.
<scguy318> !register > Tmang (see PM from ubotu)
<nerdsquad3210> why not qemu ?
<blah569> I never understood qemu
<CommonClone> gparted and the installer do not detect my IDE HD, can someone help please?
<norman> i have 2 ubuntu machine one desktop one laptop ,did not think i need samba
<scguy318> blah569, nerdsquad3210: QEMU is pretty darn slow without the acceleration module or w/e its called
<nerdsquad3210> vmware isnt open source
<cafuego> How well does qemu run under windows?
<jc_denton> can someone help me? i like to know how to check parameters of my parallelport (i got a x1541 cable connected to a 1541 c64 floppy drive)
<dark_ninja> norman, you don't, you can just configure cups to share
<djtigerwolf> what do i need to know about making an os to make it?
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, did you try to look for it in the menu?
<dark_ninja> there a gui for that in gutsy, btw
<scguy318> cafuego: not very well when I was testing a ReactOS image
<cafuego> nerdsquad3210: The bios in your computer is also not open source. But you're still using it.
<sethk> jc_denton, you can find info about the hardware in the /sys directory
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: which menu?
<nerdsquad3210> so is the hardware
<scguy318> cafuego: I tried fiddling with acceleration service driver or w/e it's called, but I wasn't particularly versed in the knowledge
<jc_denton> k i look there
<scguy318> nerdsquad3210: exactly
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, I think in top right corner there was a disk chooser, a simple pool-out menu.
<nerdsquad3210> thats why hardware and software are verydifrent
<norman> dark tried  using the gui no luck can you point me to a doc
<cafuego> nerdsquad3210: I'm a firm believer in the right-tool-for-the-job philosophy. it makes so much easier.
<cabrioleur> norman, samba will give you more control and compatibility, so I recommend.
<blah569> Bah, I just wis I had some convinceing reasons to actually use Ubuntu.
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: in the installer?
<nerdsquad3210> cafuego: what made you comr from debian to ubuntu ?
<dark_ninja> norman, if you're in the mood for editing your cups config, here: http://occy.net/printing
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, I don't know much about gui's. I did it manually. It took ab. 15 min.
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, sorry, yes
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: how do I do it manually
<dark_ninja> this might also help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=163882
<cafuego> nerdsquad3210: Less PITA to get a decent desktop up and running.
<T70K5> I have a question. A virus that is written for windows, will it effect linux?
<scguy318> T70K5: no
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, manually what. edit partition? open terminal and type parted.
<T70K5> thx scguy318
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, or sudo parted.
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: ok
<bazhang_> T70K5: no
<nerdsquad3210> some virus are system independent
<T70K5> what do you mean by that?
<nerdsquad3210> thaey run both on windows and linux
<cabrioleur> T70K5, if you run it in wine, in some circumstances, there is a chance for some...
<PurpZeY> Howdy
<nerdsquad3210> and java for that mater
<scguy318> nerdsquad3210: Java is a poor platform for malware, slow, and what's there to exploit?
<T70K5> oh ok
<kiyoshi_wolf> can someone tell me if there is a way to put media controls on the taskbar? like rewind skip and stuff?
<nerdsquad3210> scguy318: knolege is power hid it well ;D
<kiyoshi_wolf> like wmp does when minimized
<jc_denton> 0378-037a : parport0  guess i found it?
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: I'm on the live cd, I dont think it will let me
<blah569> Does anyone know of another site besides http://www.whylinuxisbetter.com that has convincing reasons to use Ubuntu?
<dark_ninja> t70k5, there are root kits designed specifically for linux, but those are extremely rare, and there has never been a "real" propagating virus that has effectively exploited a GNU/Linux system
<blah569> Meh, I guess I can do some Googling.
<bazhang_> kiyoshi_wolf: yes it is possible
<MACscr1077> Anyone know if its possible to dedicated a cpu to a virtual machine?
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, pull-out the menu Administration -> partitioning
<evan__> hello?
<kelsin> blah569: just use it, it's a better way of using a computer, you control it, it's free, it's open, try it for a week and see, nothing ot lose
<MACscr1077> Would be cool to get a quad core cpu and run an OS on each one
<kiyoshi_wolf> how
<cafuego> MACscr1077: Yes, you can.
<ae> does anyone know how apache2 knows to display phpmyadmin ? its not in the /var/www folder or in the sites-enabled folder..?
<scguy318> MACscr1077: you can't really do that if you mean natively, unless you mean some sort of hypervisor solution
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, I think the password for sudo in live-cd is the same as login: ubuntu
<bazhang_> kiyoshi_wolf: how adept are you at scripting?
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: it says no devices detected and wont let me use the menus
<p> What is the best way to convert five wmv files to an xvid video file?
<cafuego> it's better to have the hypervisor do it and give 3 CPUs to a REALLY BUSY vm and let the other three idle on a single cpu.
<smookerPC1> MACscr1077 with VMWare u can :) i runned in XP 2 Oss before, on AthlonX2
<kiyoshi_wolf> uh not at all
<dsnyders> HI all!  How do I delete files/folders before a particular date?  I want to clean up some log files.
<bazhang_> p: why would you want to do that?
<cabrioleur> blah569, there is not much convincing reasons to use ubuntu at all.
<Rubin> ae: look in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<MACscr1077> Im playing with parallels currently
<tanlaan> anyone else having problems with firefox installing the flash plugin automatically?
<Rubin> ae: though i thought it used to be a symlink in /var/www
<cafuego> MACscr1077: Of course, 4 cores doesn't limit you to 4 OSes.
<soulrider> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: it says no devices detected and wont let me use the menus
<MACscr1077> Was thinking about running xp, ubuntu, osx, and vista =P
<p> bazhang_, because two reasons: I want to cat this 5 files in just 1 file. And I want to be free from microsoft plugins
 * cafuego runs 12-odd Linux installs on the one box.
<scguy318> tanlaan: issue?
<smookerPC1> woW
<smookerPC1> 12 wow!
<tanlaan> scguy318: I'm getting a constant md5sum mismatch while installing it
<nerdsquad3210> p whats are the names of the files ?
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, open terminal, and type cfdisk
<bazhang_> p: best ask in ##windows
<cabrioleur> sorry "sudo cfdisk"
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: ok
<p> nerdsquad3210, file1.wmv file2.wmv file3.wmv...
<kiyoshi_wolf> well never mind banshee is close enough
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: says cannot open disk drive
<kelsin> ae: check /etc/apache2/conf.d as well
<tanlaan> scguy318: which for some reason makes it think it's installed when really it says that it wasn't installed *and when you go to a page with flash it doesn't show up*
<dark_ninja> dsnyders: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/18849-delete-files-older-than-set-date-number-hours.html
<nerdsquad3210> i dont belive you
<p> bazhang_, I'm over ubuntu... I'm trying to do my job using mencoder.. Why do I need to ask for a windows user?
<scguy318> tanlaan: try doing sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree?
<bazhang_> p: to see if its even possible
 * chalcedony waves
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, check the cables :-)
<jrib> smooker4: what is the output of 'ls -ld /media/sda6/downloads/'
<p> bazhang_, off course it is possible to convert.. but I'm looking for the best way
<robdig> dsnyders: you can use the find command
<cafuego> Lunch time!
<bazhang_> p: then use the way you know :}
<cabrioleur> go to /dev and type "ls sd*". do you see something?
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: cables are all good, vista is on it, but it quit working
<nerdsquad3210> bazhang_: LOL
<kelsin> p: don't know, but I would probably start looking at mencoder from mplayer first off
<p> bazhang_, not working good.. I'm loosing some frames and the audio is being desyncronized
<ae> kelsin: thanks
<p> kelsin, yes.. I'm trying it too!
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, can you at least start loading vista, or it just gives up from the beginning?
<tanlaan> scguy318: that should end  up being the same as if I do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree which gives me that error also *along with the plugin thing for firefox*
<CommonClone> it will go to the login
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: it will go to the login
<bazhang_> nerdsquad3210: :}
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: but thats it
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, type "ls /dev/sd*". can you see anything?
<ae> thanks for the help finding the phpahmin reference - it was in conf.d :)
<nethuman> 하이
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: do I have to sudo that
<bazhang_> nethuman: this is an English channel
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, no
<nerdsquad3210> how is it that the sudo command is suposed to make ubuntu safer ?
<nerdsquad3210> roflol
<Rubin> nerdsquad3210, one less password to be brute forced
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: says "ls: do such file or directory
<cabrioleur> bazhang_, this is a channel for everybody, regardless language etc.
<CaptainMorgan> anyone have trouble installing netbeans 6.0 on Gutsy? the installer for me hangs at "/usr/share/themes/Glossy/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:35: error: lexical error or unexpected token, expected valid token" maybe a different theme is called for?
<kelsin> nerdsquad3210: it helps enforce the proper way to do things, not just opening root shells all over the place
<CommonClone> i mean ls: /dev/sd*; No such file or directory
<bazhang_> cabrioleur: agreed--as long as they speak English
<nerdsquad3210> acant i sudo using several shell at once ?
<scguy318> !sudo | nerdsquad3210
<ubotu> nerdsquad3210: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<scguy318> nerdsquad3210: that's the discussion for your information
<cabrioleur> bazhang_, free yourself. speak French!
<zetheroo> where are all the avid GIMP users?
<nerdsquad3210> cant i sudo using several shell at once ?
<bazhang_> merci cabrioleur
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: says "ls: /dev/sd*; do such file or directory
<cabrioleur> bazhang_, de nada.
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, did you try any other distribution?
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: no
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: but I can
<cabrioleur> CommonClone, that would be a good idea. Ubuntu is pranky sometimes.
<CommonClone> cabrioleur: ok
<CaptainMorgan> zetheroo, right here
<dark_ninja> help -l
<Mikkel> hi, I have a newbie SSH question...
<djangelo> hi everybody...
<bazhang_> !ask | Mikkel
<ubotu> Mikkel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mikkel> I'm trying to get a process to persist after I close the SSH session (running a remote server so that's my only access)
<Mikkel> heh, sorry :)
<kelsin> Mikkel: look into screen
<Mikkel> okay, thanks
<kelsin> Mikkel:  you run screen on the remote server, run your stuff in there, then Ctrl-a D to disconnect, then you can exit and when you log in later you can "screen -r" to bring it back
<Palintheus> yes screen is very useful I use it with irssi
<zetheroo> CaptainMorgan: your the avid GIMP user?
<kelsin> Mikkel: there are lots of screen tutorials out there, it's a great tool :) I do also Palintheus
<filth> greetings chaps!
<dippy> is there any way to get AWN to have stacks, like leopard?
<filth> Could someone please help me out?
<Palintheus> !ask | filth
<ubotu> filth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scguy318> !ask | filth
<Mikkel> great, thanks for the help... wasn't sure what to search for :)
<filth> Oh thank you ubotu
<pike__> i need a torrent client that allows you to set a minimun free disk space i just spent 30 min walking a relative through freeing up space in single user shell any suggestions?
<dippy> tell her to stop downloading so much
<T70K5> lol
<filth> I have issues with games (warsow and sauerbraten) and my audio driveers, or rather, lack of audio drivers. However to add a twist, Amarok still plays audio no worries
<CaptainMorgan> zetheroo, it's "you're" not your
<Rubin> pike_, make a partition for your data, and save the torrents there.. when its full its full, without taking down your box
<CaptainMorgan> anyone using netbeans on Gutsy ?
<scguy318> filth: those games use OSS?
<frank_> Capt I have
<dippy> STACKS in AWN?
<kelsin> pike__: rtorrent can do that, a long with lots of other stuff, it's a command line torrent client though, I love it
<filth> I am not too sure, i think SDL?
<joelmontes01> hello everyone
<pike__> yeah.. i guess ill need to make a shared partition or somesuch itll need to be gui
<CaptainMorgan> zetheroo, don't send pm's without asking first
<kelsin> pike__: well... actually rtorrant can be setup so any .torrents you drop in a file start up
<kelsin> pike__: so if it's setup write could be the easiest of them all
<zetheroo> CaptainMorgan: so now that you have corrected me on 2 accounts of illegal conduct ... can I ask my question?
<joelmontes01> I need to format a hard drive and I want to make sure the data is completely erased. What tool can I use (gui is the best option for me). Thanks
<kelsin> pike__: right*
<warriorforgod> Would a laptop with a 1.1 Ghz processor, 30 GB Hard drive, and 512 MB of ram be enough to run a light webserver?
<CaptainMorgan> zetheroo, don't ask to ask - that's three. go lookup channel etiquette
<kelsin> warriorforgod: def, depends on your definition of "light" of course, but I think so
<bazhang_> CaptainMorgan: ease up
<filth> Warsow uses Openal and Fg or something
<Rubin> warriorforgod, of course. webservers have been in existance since the 80s
<pike__> joelmontes01: there is a 'wipe' application but if youre using journaling which ext3 is then its a question of how sure you want to be. a simple rm *; cat /dev/urandom > file.txt; rm file.txt might work as well
<zetheroo> CaptainMorgan: ok... three offences .... can PM you now?
<dsnyders> joelmontes01, you may want to look into a secure erase tool if it is important that the data be irretrievable.
<joelmontes01> pike_, the harddrive had windows before hand
<filth> Plase someone help me :(
<Rubin> zetheroo, just ask your question, here in this channel, so we all can see if we know the answer. come on..
<warriorforgod> OK, next question.  How could I take an installed webserver and clone it to the laptop hard drive?
<Palintheus> zetheroo: ask your question in channel, more people to help
<filth> ive looked on forums to no success
<scguy318> filth: what's the exact nature of the issues? any logs to paste?
<Rubin> warriorforgod, erm. you want to clone the whole OS and everything?
<frank_> So, Im pretty knew at this, and I'm having trouble with my wireless card, right now I'm wired, and I was wondering if anyone else has a D Link DWL 570 or could help me figure out my issue
<filth> one second
<warriorforgod> Rubin: yes
<frank_> feel free to PM me
<pike__> joelmontes01: at my work we have very strick standards for data so that wouldnt work but if its a personal comp it should be fine
<Rubin> warriorforgod, theres a freebsd tool calld G4U that can do that for you..
<cabrioleur> warriorforgod, dd :-)
<CaptainMorgan> zetheroo, not right now, too busy -- just shout your question, it probably would've been answered in this time you've spent
<nevhood> Hello everyone, when I plug in my headphones, the speakers do not mute.  My sound driver is snd-hda-intel (Realtek High Definition Audio), I have the latest alsa packages, what's wrong?
<zetheroo> can you open CMYL PSD files in the GIMP?
<kelsin> zetheroo: no
<pike__> joelmontes01: just format it ext3 then cat /dev/urandom > /media/myhardrive/file.txt or something
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<kelsin> zetheroo: right now gimp's internal engine is completely 8bit rgb
<pike__> kelsin: ill consider rtorrent
<kelsin> pike__: you can set it up so all torrents in a folder get run until space is low or a ratio limit is set (or many other things), will take a sec to setup right, but then requires no thought
<jsoftw> ffs.
<orochi_> Wow...crazy flooding going on in the other channel
<Palintheus> wtf
<smultron> if i order a T1 line, i'd need a T1 card, right? it's not just standard ethernet?
<jonez> that was... neat
<jonez> smultron: correct.
<CaptainMorgan> amazing that the DCC hack is still affecting people
<jsoftw> what dcc hack
<zetheroo> ok... has this room stopped its glitching?
<riotkittie>  CaptainMorgan: not that amazing. people are 1 - uninformed and/or 2: lazy
<itrebal> did I excess flood in here?
<orochi_> Anyway :> Hello...I'm creating a GPG key so that I can sign e-mail correspondences over webmail...what would be a reasonable key size to ensure that the e-mails can't be read by, e.g. Google's casual scanning for advertisments? :>
<zetheroo> gosh that was nerve-wrecking
<smultron> jonez: do they sell any converter boxes or anything like that?
<riotkittie> only four?
<riotkittie> oops.
<Eje004> So, Im pretty knew at this, and I'm having trouble with my wireless card, right now I'm wired, and I was wondering if anyone else has a D Link DWL 570 or could help me figure out my issue
<kelsin> orochi_: pretty much anything, the default gpg key size is plenty
<nalioth> CaptainMorgan: it wasn't a dcc hack.  we can discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eje004> feel free to PM me
<scguy318> !wifi | Eje004
<ubotu> Eje004: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scguy318> Eje004: [21:24:06] <scguy318> well, it's the only one I've used so far
<scguy318> [21:24:09] <scguy318> so yeah I guess
<scguy318> oops
<Eje004> I looked at all that
<Rubin> orochi_, gpg has a readme that explains the keysizes
<Ashfire908> xchat users: to flush you send q, use the command /FLUSHQ
<scguy318> Eje004: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto may be of interest
<zetheroo> umm.... I was asking about the GIMP ... and the whole room just become a mess ... so I had to close Pidgin to stop all these error messages from appearing..... anyone answer my question?
<kelsin> zetheroo: gimp's engine is only rgb 8bit
<CaptainMorgan> nalioth, no thanks
<Eje004> thanks
<orochi_> kelsin, Rubin: Thanks, I'll take both of those into consideration :> Maybe I'll take a look at the whole README anyway
<kelsin> zetheroo: it can not open cmyk or anything above 8bits per channel
<itrebal> is it possible to change a user's password if tye don't remember what it is?
<kelsin> itrebal: root can, (or a sudo user)
<itrebal> root is disabled, and theres only one account
<nevhood> Hello everyone, on my Toshiba laptop with Realtek High Definition Audio (snd-hda-intel), the speakers do not mute when headphones are plugged in.  I am running the latest alsa packages.  Any suggestions?
<zetheroo> kelsin: ok... see I heard that using a Plugin you can open CMYK images which will be converted to RGB  -- which is how they can be edited --- and then you can save them again as CMYK......
<kelsin> itrebal: then no, you can mount that drive from a live cd probably and do it
<kelsin> zetheroo: probably, google for it, imagemagick (convert etc) can probably do that too, but for editing them, no
<itrebal> are the passwords stored in /etc/shaddow unique to a specific computer? or can any computer generate them
<jerbear> could there be a frickin update that doesn't kill suspend??
<riotkittie> jerbear: no. :P
<Rubin> itrebal, you mean can you copy them from one to another? yes
<techqbert> any1 know where I can get an webmail e-mail address w/o typing a billion forms?  I'd prefer an obscure site.
<itrebal> ok, thanks
<zetheroo> kelsin: also why is there a CMYL panel in the GIMP?
<jerbear> i'm assuming there are others who have broken suspend?
<kelsin> itrebal: any computar with the same crypt() function (which is pretty much all) can
<Rubin> jerbear, suspend/hibernate is a kinda risky endevor with linux still these days
<smooker> hmm
<smooker> my other PC got forwarded to another channel
<jerbear> Rubin: seemed to work perfectly with feisty...
<smooker> SmookerPC1/Smooker4
<kelsin> zetheroo: what panel are you talking about?
<Rubin> jerbear, its working ok for me .. its hardware dependant
<itrebal> thanks
<Rubin> jerbear, try searching for your laptop, and ubuntu or linux on google..
<dsnyders> techqbert, have you tried your isp?  Most of them have web interfaces for email these days.
<jerbear> Rubin: like i said, it worked perfectly in feisty and it worked for a while in gutsy... it only broke with the latest os updates... hardly a hardware issue
<kelsin> zetheroo: do you mean the cmyk color selector?
<techqbert> dsnyders: I need an obscure e-mail provider.  I have gmail comcast hotmail accts
<Rubin> jerbear, could still be. depends on what drivers you have loaded etc
<zetheroo> kelsin: I open the GIMP and in the Layers. Channels etc panel there is a CMYK color selector
<zetheroo> yes
<Rubin> jerbear, what happens?
<jerbear> Rubin: don't think so, sorry.... nothing has changed except for the latest update
<kelsin> zetheroo: yeah just a color selector, images are only internally respresented as 8-bit rgb
<jerbear> Rubin: it seems to suspend fine, but when it tries to resume, it goes into this endless loop of nothing, then a black screen with mouse, then nothing
<zetheroo> kelsin: ok... but you can import and export CMYK to and from RGB with the help of a Plugin ... right!?
<Rubin> jerbear, sounds like X is crashing/restarting/crashing hmm
<Rubin> jerbear, what kind of videocard?
<kelsin> zetheroo: you said that not me, probably, that would make sense
<jerbear> Rubin: intel mobile 915gm/gms/910gml express graphics
<AgentHeX> anyone know how i can get Pidgin to load on startup?
<alfermp_> i have that one jerbear
<zetheroo> has anyone here ever had success importing a CMYK PSD file into the GIMP using a plugin?
<scguy318> AgentHeX: System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> last tab
<alfermp_> AgentHeX, got to
<Rubin> jerbear, hmm that chipset is still a bit buggy driverwise from what i have read. what laptop is it?
<scguy318> AgentHeX: then jam the save session button with Pidgin running
<jerbear> alfermp_: yeh, i doubt it has anything to do with the vid card
<jerbear> Rubin: no problems with vid card... works fine
<[gquit]bombadil> i just installed a bunch of updates, and now when i start pidgin it gets stuck in some sort of infinite loop
<AgentHeX> scguy318: perfect, thanks.
<alfermp_> AgentHeX,  system > preference > sessions
<Rubin> jerbear, you are having problems though...
<[gquit]bombadil> does anyone know where pidgin keeps its config files
<techqbert> what's the best vncviewer in the repos?
<stib> I'm having trouble restoring a linux partition. I copied the partition using dd and installed grub but when I boot I get a kernel panic: "not synching VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)" thoughts anyone?
<AgentHeX> alfermp_: got it already, thanks.
<AgentHeX> scguy318: now, might you know how to get the nvidia restricted driver to work in Xen?
<jerbear> Rubin: not with my video card... how you got to video card problems from suspend not working is beyond me
<scguy318> AgentHeX: not really unfortunately
<AgentHeX> :(
<Rubin> jerbear, just guessing
<Rubin> thats usually where suspend falls down
<kelsin> AgentHeX: in a xen Dom0 or DomU?
<jerbear> Rubin: i've never seen that
<zetheroo> anyone know how to get Skype to follow the rest of Ubuntu font size and look?
<jerbear> Rubin: not to say that it's not possible... just never seen it
<lgc> !governors
<Rubin> jerbear, try ctrl-alt-f1 a few times after resume, see if you can get a text console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about governors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lgc> !governor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about governor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> whatcha wanna know about governors?
<jerbear> Rubin: that's a good idea.. i'll try that... at least it will tell me if it's X or not
<Rubin> jerbear, also try looking in /var/log/Xorg.*
<scguy318> lgc: the governor in California wouldn't mind terminating processes :P
<HashBox> hey quick question guys, if I ran a 32 bit OS, could I still run 64 bit applications? or does the OS need to be 32 bit?
<stib> zetheroo: try looking for your DPI settings in Xorg
<riotkittie>  HashBox the app needs to be 32 bit, afaik
<kelsin> HashBox: if you mean apps compiled for 64bit no
<jerbear> Rubin: nothing out of the ordinary there
<HashBox> damn
<Rubin> jerbear, is it a thinkpad?
<jerbear> Rubin: yes, t43
<[gquit]bombadil> what is the command to upgrade your kernel in 7.10?
<Rubin> jerbear, oh, try adding the .. what was it. 1 sec
<zenwryly> How can I find out what is running on a given port?  localhost:8082 returns a web page and I'm wondering what it is.
<Rubin> jerbear, try adding acpi_sleep=s3_bios
<kelsin> zenwryly: "sudo lsof | grep 8082" will help, you can also nmap yourself
<jerbear> Rubin: to what? the kernel options?
<Rubin> to your boot config (/boot/grub/menu.1st, after ro quiet splash)
<jerbear> Rubin: do you have any docs on that?
<jerbear> Rubin: or links
<Rubin> on editing menu.1st or on the acpi thing?
<jerbear> Rubin: just curious to what it is before i add it
<zenwryly> kelsin: thanks, I'll try that
<Rubin> jerbear, i had to do that on my T61 before suspend worked
<Rubin> i got it off the thinkwiki.org page
<jerbear> Rubin: i'll see if i can find some info on it
<jerbear> Rubin: may jump off irc to test
<Rubin> acpi is the bios interface that suspend uses
<Rubin> and that puts it into some other mode
<jerbear> Rubin: going to try it out... brb
<macabro22> how do I add a directory to my PATH??
<jrib> macabro22: why?
<kelsin> macabro22: the system path is in /etc/environment , or you can add a line to your .bashrc
<macabro22> jrib: I want  to add skype to my path
<jrib> macabro22: what is the full path to the skype binary?
<al-_-Gir> someone here use Digg ?
<greenmanspirit> hello, has anyone else had trouble with flash working on 64 bit ubuntu?
<macabro22> jrib: ~/programas/skype/skype_static-1.4.0.118-oss$
<smuggle> hello all
<kelsin> greenmanspirit: a lot of people, flash is a 32bit program, if you google you will find a lot
<jrib> macabro22: easiest way is to just put a symlink in /usr/local/bin/
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<greenmanspirit> kelsin: I just find it funny that the plugin is availible in the repos but it doesnt work
<macabro22> jrib: how exactly?
<kelsin> greenmanspirit: I was unaware the plugin was avaiable, on my 64bit servers it isn't
<jrib> macabro22: sudo ln -s TARGET NAME
<smuggle> greenmanspirit: i don't see big difference between 32bits and 64bits to end user... except the headache...rsrrsrs
<al-_-Gir> someone know about open source alternative to skype ?
<smuggle> greenmanspirit: lol
<jrib> macabro22: target will be the path to skype and name will be /usr/local/bin/skype
<scguy318> al-_-Gir: Ekiga, though it can't utilize the Skype network
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: if using Gutsy, just install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<jerbear> Rubin: worked like a charm, man... thanks for the tip
<macabro22> jrib: so "sudo ln -s ~/programas/skype/skype_static-1.4.0.118-oss/skype?
<macabro22> jrib: just one thing
<jrib> macabro22: no
<jerbear> Rubin: it actually seemed to resume almost 3 times as fast
<greenmanspirit> scguy318: thats what I did and sites like youtube tell me that I do not have flash installed
<kelsin> greenmanspirit: I take that back :) my servers are still running fiesty, unfortunately I don't know anything about 64 flash plugin since my servers don't need it
<macabro22> jrib: I can't run skype by typing skype. I have to go to its directory and do ./skype
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: strange, you're not using NoScript by any chance are you? :P
<jrib> macabro22: yes, creating the symlink resolves that, but you did not write the correct command
<greenmanspirit> scguy318: I don't know what that is, so im guessing no
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: strange, try reinstalling flashplugin-nonfre by doing sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<chalcedony> i need to be able to use this for something i need to do, can anyone help me? spark_2_5_8.tar.gz  i untarred .. but now what?
<Chadwick|359> Okay, strange question to be asking in an Ubuntu room, but does anybody know of a good backup program for Windows? I'm looking to back up to a rotating set of flash drives
<macabro22> jrib: "sudo ln -s ~/programas/skype/skype_static-1.4.0.118-oss$ skype"?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, my computer is having problems.  I just rebooted, fsck is doing a check every 30 mounts, and it stopped at 70% and said "Duplicate or bad block in use"
<bazhang> Chadwick|359: why not ask in ##windows?
<JDSBlueDevl> what does that mean?
<kelsin> Chadwick|359: I would read the README or INSTALL files in the tarball
<Jack_Sparrow> Chadwick|359: you can clone partitions or drives with the dd command
<kelsin> Chadwick|359: rsync I think has a windows binary
<kelsin> Chadwick|359: that readme line was not for you sorry about that
<jrib> macabro22: no, I'm not sure where you are getting the $ unless that is actually the name of the file.  And for name, you want to give /usr/local/bin/skype unless you are in /usr/local/bin/
<kelsin> chalcedony: I would look at the README or INSTALL file in the tarball
<JDSBlueDevl> can anyone give an explanation?
<bazhang> Chadwick|359: also there is a program called windows backup (can't believe I know that)
<r00tintheb0x> jrib or unless you have it in your $PATH.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<greenmanspirit> scguy318: for some reason it says that there is an md5sum mismatch and that it is not installing the plugin
<Chadwick|359> kelsin, heh, okay
<jrib> r00tintheb0x: nope
<godemonite> hellllooooo
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: can you pastebin? someone just said something about md5 a bit ago
<chalcedony> kelsin: ty :) i looked at the read me.
<ayanph> does anyone know why i'm getting a missing file when i try to upgrade from ubuntu 7.04 to 7.1 message says missing "Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubufox/ubufox_0.4~beta1-0ubuntu4_all.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]"
<JDSBlueDevl> can anyone help with the "Duplicate or bad block in use" error I'm getting with fsck?
<tim167> hello,  I want to make a searchable database of the content of all my harddisks, what's an easy way to do that ?
<kelsin> ayanph: as a side note, it's 7.10, not 7.1, but did you try again? Maybe you just got a bad mirror
<jrib> ayanph: run 'sudo apt-get update'?  try a different mirror?
<bazhang> ayanph: could be a network connection most likely
<kelsin> tim167: locate
<sethk> tim167, you mean the file names, or the file contents?
<greenmanspirit> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46906/
<wasabi> Um. What package has /usr/bin/aclocal?
<tim167> kelsin, yes, but doesnt that only search the currently connected harddisks ?
<wasabi> No alternative in automake. Which is what I expected to see.
<Jack_Sparrow> JDSBlueDevl: the equivalent in windows is a cross linked file.. what is the format on that drive
<macabro22> jrib: thanks I fixed it!
<JDSBlueDevl> ext3
<godemonite> o.o
<tim167> sethk i want to be able to search for a file, without the (usb-) disks all connected
<jrib> wasabi: automake *is* the package you want
<ayanph> thanks for the headsup. i'm gonna try it now
<kelsin> tim167: I'm pretty sure you can connect them all, run a update to the db saving it to a different file, then run locate on that file
<tim167> sethk so that i know what disk it is on, and also a search like that will be 100x faster that searching the actual disks
<wasabi> jrib: Guessed that much. What about the aclocal binary? THere are the various aclocal-N.M versions.
<JDSBlueDevl> Jack_Sparrow: ext3
<sethk> tim167, you can use updatedb.  By default it will index all files, but you can use an argument to limit the files and write to a different database
<chalcedony> kelsin: i don't see an 'install file' in `spark_2_5_8.tar.gz' 's buffer. how do i find it?
<kelsin> tim167: otherwise just connect all of the discs and do a big "find ." then save that in a file and grep
<Rubin> hrm. anyone know where the compiz blacklist file is? i heard that my card should be supported now, but i still cant enable it
<sethk> arguments, actually, one to change the data file and one to limit the indexed files
<kelsin> chalcedony: I was saying you should see if there are any help files in the tarball, look for README and INSTALL and follow them
<sethk> tim167, there are other ways, you can make a list of all files, remove the ones in the directories you don't want, then sort the list.  With an editor you'll find the file you want in a few seconds
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: gimme a sec
<sethk> tim167, locate is more automatic, obviously.  (updatedb makes the database, and locate uses the database)
<ayanph> it's working so far
<ayanph> thanks guys
<jrib> wasabi: what about them?  You get a version for the version of automake you installed and you use update-alternatives to configure it
<sethk> tim167, when you use an argument to change the data file with updatedb, you have to use the same argument with locate to tell it to use the file.
<wasabi> jrib: update-alternatives tells me there is no aclocal alternative
<greenmanspirit> scguy318: is it possible that adobe updated the tar and that the package hasn't been updated to match it?
<jrib> wasabi: automake
<JDSBlueDevl> Jack_Sparrow: what do I do with the "Duplicate or bad block in use" thing, then, with an ext3 drive?
<tim167> kelsin, sethk, ok I can try that, I'll have to look into man locate a bit more, especially to find out how to save the db to another file...
<tsukasa> question, how do i fdisk a external usb drive
<wasabi> jrib: Yeah, and what about aclocal? heh
<interation> help:how do i install yahoo messenger
<kelsin> tim167: after you complete you can just stick some alias's in .bashrc like "usb-search" "usb-update" or something
<Rubin> interation, use pidgen instead
<jrib> wasabi: it updates aclocal as well (try)
<sethk> tim167, that part is easy, just -X /path (it's not X, I'll look up the specific argument, but you know what I mean)
<wasabi> I'm asking because it didn't.
<jrib> wasabi: wfm
<tim167> sethk can i incrementally add filelists from several harddisks to one locate db file (one after the other, i have not enough usb interfaces to connect all harddisks at once) ?
<sethk> tim167, use the long form:  locate --database=/path/to/file
<jrib> wasabi: what does aclocal point to now?
<regeya> wheee
<kitofhawaii> tsukasa: sudo fdisk /dev/<externaldriveid>
<sethk> tim167, I believe so, let me check.
<wasabi> jrib: Nothing. THe link does not exist.
<jrib> wasabi: purge automake and reinstall it
<interation> rubin:pidgen?
<Jack_Sparrow> JDSBlueDevl: sorry I was reading about your problem.  I found several references to the problem. but no soultions.  If you had a backup you could format the partition and reinstall it.. NOt a good choice I am sure
<Rubin> interation, its an IM client that supports all the major services
<Rubin> interation, used to be called gaim
<interation> thank
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: that's entirely possible
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: lemme test reinstallation
<interation> rubin: thank you
<sethk> tim167, I don't see a way to do that, however, what you can do is create a tree full of symbolic links with the same path name as the real files (when those files are mounted)
<jrib> wasabi: if you read the automake postinst files, you see what is supposed to happen
<wasabi> jrib: Heh. Did that, still nothing. Will read them.
<jrib> wasabi: does 'update-alternatives --display automake' list aclocal as a slave?
<chalcedony> Rubin: i still have gaim .. ubuntu feisty
<tim167> sethk, hmm that sounds complicated to me....  maybe i can just do updatedb specifieing a different filename each time, and then concatenate those afterwards ?
<wasabi> jrib: /etc/alternatives/aclocal exists... there's just no /usr/bin/aclocal
<Peddy> there was a massive update today.. has anyone else got this (wondering if its just me)?
<wasabi> annoying
<sethk> tim167, yes, you can certainly do that
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: I can confirm, I have a tar that works tho
<sethk> tim167, then you can write a wrapper script that queries each one
<treitter> I'm trying to burn ~4.4 GiB of data to a DVD, but I only have 1.9 GiB free in /tmp. I've set my gconf key /apps/nautilus-cd-burner/temp_iso_dir to a location with plenty of room, but nautilus-cd-burner doesn't seem to respect it. Anyone know why it wouldn't?
<treitter> this guy seems to have the same problem as me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484287
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: I can confirm, I have a tar that works tho
<sethk> treitter, I'm not sure why, but rename /tmp, then make /tmp a symlink to the path with the space
<kelsin> tim167: looks like you can make a db of each and then in your .bashrc put them in a env var LOCATE_PATH
<jrib> wasabi: meh, may be easier to just create the symlink
<treitter> sethk: is that safe on a live system?
<wasabi> yeah that's what i'm thinking.
<greenmanspirit> scguy318: so is my best bet to sit and wait till the person in charge of the package fixes it?
<kelsin> tim167: it's in the locate man page, do then you can have locate search your system db and the db's for each usb drive
<wasabi> I'm running update-alternatives manually and it's not working
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: or I can give you the tar I have
<linuxftw> umm so im in my /home$ how do i execute  chmod +x ./ipodpatcher on one fille named ipodpatcher?
<jaru> hello
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: the package checks if you have a local copy and installs from there
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: lemme pastebin
<whta> trying to play stepmania with the fglrx driver gives me a really flickery game window. how can i fix that?
<greenmanspirit> scguy318: ok
<kelsin> linuxftw: you type "chmod +x ~/ipodpatcher" in a terminal
<sethk> treitter, potentially something might have a file open in /tmp.  Use lsof to check
<tim167> kelsin cool, thanks, I'll try it out
<treitter> sethk: yeah, a ton of ORBit files are open
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: http://rapidshare.com/files/74380214/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.html
<jaru> I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty now I can't start normally I get Xserver is there a way to start in safe graphic mode? that usally works when I running Live CD but don't know how to do from hard drive boot
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: after you save this
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: tell me where you saved it and I'll tell you what command to do
<mosno> uh, why would you use rapidshare for flashplayer?
<scguy318> mosno: because Adobe updated their tarball, causing flashplugin-nonfree to whine about md5sum error
<scguy318> mosno: this is the tarball that flashplugin-nonfree likes
<sethk> tim167, kelsin looks like you can do the same thing by setting --database=<path> to a directory, implying use all files in the directory.
<wasabi> this is silly.
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: looks like I'll file a bug if one hasn't already been reported
<jaru> start normally I get Xserver is there a way to start in safe graphic mode? that usally works when I running Live CD but don't know how to do from hard drive boot
<Jack_Sparrow> treitter: you are trying to burn a dvd from the livecd, which will write a large temp file.  How much ram.. Sorry, I am a little slow and confused tonight
<tim167> sethk heh nice :)
<wasabi> it stopped installing 'automake't oo
<greenmanspirit> scguy318: ok, I was going to do that if no one in here was able to help me
<mosno> scguy318: so how do you prevent the preinst of flashplugin-nonfree from fetching the crap version anyway?
<sethk> tim167, I wouldn't have found that if kelsin hadn't mentioned a path variable.
<treitter> Jack_Sparrow: not from a LiveCD, this is a full install. I've got 2 GiB of RAM, but that's not enough to cache the entire ISO before burning
<jansenq> 123
<jansenq> 1234
<greenmanspirit> scguy318: its on my desktop
<scguy318> mosno: you stick the copy it wants into /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree
<jansenq> sorry about that.  screen went funny
<scguy318> mosno: then it sees local copy, and installs from it
<treitter> this really wouldn't be a problem, but it looks like some bug is preventing nautilus-cd-burner from reading the appropriate gconf key
<mosno> scguy318: cool
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: ok, do
<jaru> start normally I get Xserver is there a way to start in safe graphic mode? that usally works when I running Live CD but don't know how to do from hard drive boot
<Jack_Sparrow> treitter: Sorry I saw your comment to sethk and thought you were talking about your system running live..
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: sudo cp ~/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree
<jaru> I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty now I can't start normally I get Xserver is there a way to start in safe graphic mode? that usally works when I running Live CD but don't know how to do from hard drive boot
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: then sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<sethk> treitter, you might try adding the variable definition to .bashrc, to make sure it's seen by a subshell
<treitter> I guess I could try k3b. Man, I wish it didn't come to this. That app makes me feel like I'm drowning in a see of superfluous widgets
<scguy318> jaru: go to Recovery Console, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and select vesa, then boot normally, if no work
<Jack_Sparrow> jaru: hitting escape as you power up should get you to a menu for recovery mode
<sethk> treitter, that shouldn't be necessary if the variable is exported, but it's a bug, so who knows?
<scguy318> jaru: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, select vesa, follow prompts, boot normally
<Dankchild> hey guys i just installed windows, and i went to my computer and it didnt show this partiton, what should i do?
<linuxftw> chmod +x ./ipodpatcher i akm trying to execute that command on a file in my home drive can anyone help me?
<treitter> sethk: which variable? It's a gconf key. And I've logged out and back in since setting it
<linuxftw> dankchild.. um windows dosn't show up?
<linuxftw> ot linux?
<linuxftw> or*
<greenmanspirit> scguy318: thanks a lot
<scguy318> Dankchild: you need to install an ext2 partition
<scguy318> Dankchild: I mean, driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: Does gparted show it..
<sethk> treitter, I thought you were talking about an environment variable.  You would almost have to be, as the program runs (I believe) even if you aren't running gnome
<jaru> scguy318: How do I access Recovery Consle
<greenmanspirit> scguy318: its works perfectly now
<scguy318> greenmanspirit: cool
<Dankchild> yes gparted shows it.
<Dankchild> k, i need a ext2 driver. makes sence
<Dankchild> sense*
<scguy318> Dankchild: you need to install ext2 driver from fs-driver.org
<jaru> scguy318: is that where i press esc at beginng?
<scguy318> jaru: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: So it just isnt mounted in your ubuntu install since you just added it to the system.. Is that the issue so far
<RedHeron_> So.... how long will my connection remain open?
<Dankchild> accually i need to install all of my drivers lol.
<Dankchild> Jack_sparrow: no, my ubuntu partiton didnt show up in windows.
 * RedHeron_ is here 2x and after 5 days the connection still hasn't died.
<jaru> scguy318: I edit the boot kernal to add those or do i just boou in recovery mode
<scguy318> jaru: boot in recovery mode then run the command I mentioned
<RedHeron_> the *first* connection, rather.
<jaru> scguy318: thank you i will try now
<treitter> sethk: ah, no. I'm trying to use nautilus-cd-burner to burn a DVD, and it's not reading a gconf key, so it's trying to create a DVD ISO in /tmp, but my /tmp doesn't have enough room for it, so it's failing. nautilus-cd-burner would only be running if nautilus is running and I'm trying to burn a disc
<scguy318> RedHeron_: IRC connection? nevar unless IRC server goes down for some reason
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: ext2f2_1_10c is the one I use
<bazhang> RedHeron_: the connection to irc? or the internets?
<michael> anyone know the command to install/run ndiswrapper?
<RedHeron_> IRC
<scguy318> michael: did you see my link?
<sethk> treitter, do a chroot and make the desired directory named "/tmp" that way
<scguy318> michael: I thought I linked you to Ubuntu Wiki guide
<RedHeron_> I've disconnected and been away for 4 days.
<Dankchild> Jack_sparrow: awesome ill look for that one.
<RedHeron_> Rebooted my system.
<RedHeron_> Still here.
<michael> scguy318_: i think i tried it and it didnt show meh, or didnt work, try again
<scguy318> michael: what didn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava  might be it
<michael> scguy318: the commands on teh page
<bazhang> RedHeron_: well if you are all setup via your irc client then you will always have a place
<kelsin> treitter: you could try gnome-baker or brasero
<Dankchild> oh and one more question i know it isnt ubuntu related, none of my drivers are installed on windows, do i have to find and install each one by themselves or is there and automatic program for that?
<treitter> kelsin: brasero is based on nautilus-cd-burner, I believe. But I'll check out gnome-baker. Thanks!
<RedHeron_> Or never, depending on how you look at it, bazhang.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: No idea why I have that link for ext2 ?
<bazhang> RedHeron_: indeed
 * RedHeron_ didn't quit!
<scguy318> michael: well what happened when you tried to do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<Dankchild> Jack_sparrow: hah yeah i delt with that problem a long time ago =p
<limecat> is there an easy way to create and install ubuntu onto LVM groups, WITHOUT an alternate CD? like, from within the live cd?
<adamonline45> Anyone know of a good tutorial for manually connecting a bluetooth mouse?
<limecat> my windows $MBR got screwed, and i really dont feel like repairing it right now :\
<Jack_Sparrow> Dankchild: Yea, for windows you will need to hunt down each driver.. Lots of fun.  The ext2 driver thought works great
<syedhali> hello
<HateX> does anyone use an irc client other than xchat bitchx that they enjoy
<ferret> Apart from being pretty slow ;p
<kelsin> HateX: irssi
<ferret> HateX: irssi
<limecat> HateX: irssi
<bazhang> konversation
<adamonline45> pidgin
<scguy318> HateX: mIRC :P
<Dankchild> Jack_sparrow: cool man thanks saved me some time. haha, one more thing, is there a device manager on ubuntu? i dont rememver every model of each part.
<HateX> lil well it's settled than
<prothoss> noob question time! What are the advantages of Ubuntu over Debian?
<syedhali> I need help with installation of the printer Laxmark Z715
<syedhali> on Ubuntu
<Falican> i just installed the python-mysqldb package but python isn't finding it is there something extra i need to do (i used the synaptic package manager btw)
<wasabi> HateX: less anarchy
<wasabi> Oops
<wasabi> wrong person
<wasabi> prothoss: less anarchy
<limecat> prothoss: as i understand it, ubuntus just designed to be more friendly/useable for normal person
<kelsin> prothoss: more current software, lots of work on desktop integration and support of common hardware
<wasabi> It would be better stated that Ubuntu is "designed"
<bazhang> prothoss: this channel :}
<kelsin> prothoss: (when I say more current I mean compared to debian's stable and testing branch)
<wasabi> Debian is "design by committee". The vision is mostly everybody packages their own thing for their own reasons.
<HateX> is irssi easily installable, with apt-get?
<utarpradesh> hi, ubuntu doesn't recognise my NTFS partition anymore... i don't know what to do, or even what happened... :'(
<prothoss> ah, righto
<wasabi> Ubuntu has a more refined goal.
<limecat> HateX: yes
<kelsin> HateX: yes
<limecat> HateX: its a commandline IRC, btw...if you want graphical, pidgin works well
<HateX> excellent
<utarpradesh> the NTFS partition isn't even on my desktop for me to click anymore
<utarpradesh> i don't know how to fix this
<scguy318> utarpradesh: did you uncleanly dismount your NTFS partition?
<scguy318> utarpradesh: if so a nice boot back to Windows then back to Linux will do it
<Dankchild> Jack_sparrow: or i guess what i mean is a hardware manager
<HateX> limecat, ok i was looking for a Super Duper GUI client that has everything
<limecat> pidgin
<bazhang> konversation
<limecat> sorta...its irc is decent, but probably not the best, but it has a ton of plugins
<kelsin> HateX: what does xchat not have that you want?
<mrfantastic> hey i need some advice...i have an old vaio laptop maybe from 2002 with a 1.0ghz P3 ATI graphics...I have XP running on it, pretty slowly i might add.  does anyone here have any experience with ubuntu with a pc that old?
<ayanph> is there an IM software in ubuntu that supports yahoo or msn webcam chat?
<limecat> ayanph: kopete might, i dont remember
<scguy318> mrfantastic: how old?
<ayanph> mrfantastic: try xubuntu
<scguy318> ayanph: for MSN aMSN, yahoo gyachi
<sethk> ayanph, gaim
<mrfantastic> 5 or 6 years
<scguy318> mrfantastic: lemme rephrase that, how much mem?
<Dankchild> is there a hardware manager on ubuntu? i dont rememver every model of each part.
<HateX> kelsin, well somethings like when rightclicking on a person, if you wanted to half-op them the option just isn't there
<limecat> sethk: gaim no longer exists
<HateX> only voice and op
<limecat> its pidgin now
<mrfantastic> max 512
<ayanph> will try gyachi
<Bil1> how come i can not enable ctrl alt button 1 for compiz and none of its features are working
<scguy318> Dankchild: there is SYstem -> Prefs -> Hardware Info
<sethk> limecat, it exists on my box.  :)  You can still install it.
<Dankchild> sweet thanks man
<scguy318> mrfantastic: Xubuntu is a good choice, Ubuntu might work well too
<kelsin> Dankchild: lspci on the command line will give you info as well
<limecat> sethk: heh, any particular reason NOT to upgrade to pidgin?
<catach> limecat: lame name?
<mrfantastic> so does xubuntu use less resources than ubuntu?
<kelsin> mrfantastic: by default yes
<ayanph> does that also support webcam --- pidgin that is
<mrfantastic> even it uses the same apps?
<scguy318> ayanph: no
<limecat> catach: i sorta like it :(
<ayanph> i see
<kelsin> mrfantastic: it's the xfce desktop environment, instead of gnome, so differen base desktop apps
<Bil1> can i get some help starting compiz, nothin on it works but i have it
<ayanph> too bad
<utarpradesh> scguy318: i tried this... windows doesn't even load... or when it does, it's ridiculously slow, i cant even move the mouse
<catach> limecat: Hah, good then.
<adamonline45> Do I need to install something to use my bluetooth mouse?  When i click on it in my bluetooth manager, It asks me if I'd like to 'save' or 'open' sdp://[blue:tooth:add:ress]/'.  How do I just connect to it?
<limecat> telling people to open aim on gaim is sorta confusing, and they keep thinking im talking about aim
<kmag> so... gpg breakage recently in Feisty... is this a known issue?  (libreadline symbols not found)
<scguy318> utarpradesh: alright, what does sudo mount -a say?
<Bil1> and my graphics card is installed and everything, im thinkin its an easy fix
<kelsin> mrfantastic: just starts you off by default with a system that uses less resouces, you could also use the atlernate cd and start with a cli system
<scguy318> utarpradesh: pastebin what the command sudo mount -a does
<Dankchild> all of y'all are so helpful, and yall have made my experiance so far very very enjoyable
<Dankchild> experience*
<utarpradesh> okay,
<utarpradesh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bil1> dankchild: thats what i love about ubuntu
<ayanph> same here... i'm almost done upgrading to 7.10
<scguy318> Bil1: is Compiz enabled?
<ayanph> thanks guys for helping
<mrfantastic> alright thanks
<limecat> anyone have any ideas on doing an LVM install from live cd?
<Bil1> scguy318: yes i believe it is, if not how do i make sure?
<catach> limecat: that's a good point. Anything to cut down confusion.
<bazhang> Dankchild: between here, ubuntuforums and teh google, all of your answers can be found swiftly and pleasantly (or nearly all)
<kmag> hey, do any of you have a version of libreadline.so.5 that has _rl_term_dc defined?
<utarpradesh> scguy318: it is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46910/
<Jangari> having trouble installing software: i tried to install netatalk a while back and it didn't work, now the package tries to reinstall every time I run a synaptic
<scguy318> kmag: how would I find out? :P
<ayanph> bye guys need to restart to complete the upgrade
<Jangari> tried removing, purging, nothing is working,
<ayanph> it was nice chatting with you. will definitely go back if i need help in the future
<kelsin> kmag: the default ubuntu one doesn't?
<scguy318> utarpradesh: then do sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o force
<scguy318> Jangari: remove the package, it seems to be broken
<kmag> scguy318: objdump -t /lib/libreadline.so.5 | grep _rl_term_dc
<scguy318> Jangari: *the package
<kmag> kelsin: I did an upgrade this morning and gpg broke :-(
<Jangari> apt-get remove netatalk?
<don_pucci> hey all
<scguy318> kmag: count me out then
<don_pucci> can someone help me with a dual boot question
<Bil1> may i get help enabling compiz, i believe i do have it enabled but nothing is working, my graphics card is installed properly, i think its somethin easy just cant find it :p
<utarpradesh> scguy318: i have done this
<utarpradesh> i entered the command
<Jangari> Bil1: try rebooting, it worked for me several times.
<kmag> oh... my readline is borked
<bazhang> Bil1: have youenabled compiz?
<Falican>  i just installed the python-mysqldb package but python isn't finding it is there something extra i need to do (i used the synaptic package manager btw)??
<Jangari> scguy318: apt-get remove netatalk?
<kmag> SYMBOL TABLE:
<kmag> no symbols
<Bil1> bazhang: i think so but how exactly would i
<limecat> noone has help on doing LVM install from live cd? :(
<Bil1> jangari: i have restarted
<bazhang> Bil1: alt-f2 compiz --replace
<don_pucci> i currently have 3 hard discs...one has windows (ide) one is empty (sata) and the third is just files (ide)
<scguy318> Jangari: yeah
<don_pucci> i want to put ubuntu on the sata drive
<don_pucci> but put lilo on the first ide windows drive
<kelsin> don_pucci: any reason you want lilo instead of grub? Ubuntu uses grub by default
<Jangari> i got an error, scguy318,
<don_pucci> sorry..i meant grub
<don_pucci> :)
<scguy318> Jangari: pastebin it?
<kmag> python lost readline support?
<Bil1> bazhang: do i need to restart once doing that?
<kmag> :-(
<Jangari> what's the url for that?
<scguy318> !pastebin
<bazhang> Bil1: no
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<limecat> don_pucci: near the end of the install you can specify which drive grub is placed on
<don_pucci> but i dont understand the terminolgy it uses
<don_pucci> hda
<soulwarp> hey
<limecat> hda is gonna be ide
<xeroOTG> s
<xeroOTG> does anyone here have experience with bcm43xx?
<xeroOTG> !bcm43xx
<limecat> sda is gonna be sata
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<don_pucci> oh
<don_pucci> thx
<don_pucci> i will try it
<Bil1> bazhang: how do i enable the initiate ctrl alt button1?
<limecat> keep in mind you have 2 ides, so verify which is yer windows drive first
<bazhang> Bil1: do you have ccsm installed?
<Jangari> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46912/
<don_pucci> yes...primary ide
<don_pucci> secondary is other drive
<Bil1> bazhang: yes sir, im lookin at it
<limecat> gnight all, off to repair windows :(
<don_pucci> tu again
<bazhang> Bil1: do you have the appropriate boxes checked? try some of the keybindings to see
<Bil1> bazhang: i have the things i want checked, checked, but i cant enable ctrl alt button1 for some reason, thats what i use to rotate. im thinkin the normal gnome desktop is stoppin me?
<kmag> can someone confirm for me that their version of libreadline contains symbols?
<riotkittie> Bil1: are you clicking on a window, or an empty section of the desktop?
<kmag> objdump -t /lib/libreadline.so.5
<Mashi> Hey I'm having trouble getting flash to work in firefox on 7.10. I've enabled the extra repositories, firefox says flash is installed when I attempt to download it, but it gives me a missing plugin when I try to view flash content. Would a manual install fix this?
<bazhang> Bil1: ok, try the alt-f2 metacity --replace command, then again with alt-f2 compiz --replace and see if that does it
<kmag> I'm hoping I just got a corrupted package
<Bil1> riotkittie: i am clicking empty sections, i see that ctrl alt button one is disabled i just cant enable it
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ apropos xmag; xmag (1x)  - magnify parts of the screen" What does here '(1x)' mean?
<kmag> how do I force reinstallation of a package?
<mike01> any idea why i get no signal on my monitor unless i boot in recovery mode?
<scguy318> kmag: sudo aptitude reinstall package
<kitofhawaii> kmag: SYMBOL TABLE: no symbols
<scguy318> mike01: you might need to reconfigure xserver
<scguy318> mike01: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mike01> nope
<kmag> kitofhawail: have you been having any trouble?
<mike01> works fine when i boot the recovery mode
<riotkittie> Bil1: bizarre.
<kitofhawaii> kmag: none that i'm aware of...:)
<scguy318> Mashi: issue, Adobe seems to have updated their tar recently
<mike01> but normally as soon as i hit enter in gurb i get no signal on the monitor
<mike01> not even getting to where xorg is doing anything
<mike01> video card is an 8800gt
<bazhang> Bil1: try control alt left or right arrow
<utarpradesh> how do i get ubuntu to recognise my iPod as a flash drive??
<scguy318> Mashi: do this
<Bil1> bazhang: man i felt good about that one, but not a success, still cant enable ctrl alt button1 and the other effects do not work
<Dr_willis> mike01,  you may want to disable the frambuffer in the kernel options. You may be able to see any error messages then.
<akaran> everyone, what is your default font for desktop?
<mike01> if i boot recovery though i can install the newest drivers and run compiz fusion on dual monitors (everything works fine)
<Bil1> bazhang: still does what normal ubuntu does
<riotkittie> wait. none of the effects work?
<scguy318> Mashi: http://rapidshare.com/files/74380214/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.html
<mike01> but in regular mode i cant even see the command line to fix whatever is wrong
<riotkittie> Bil1: what gfx card?
<Bil1> riotkittie: yes sir
<mike01> just no signal
<scguy318> Mashi: after downloading, do
 * Dr_willis wonders what recoverymode actually does.
<bazhang> Bil1: and you have checked the appearances settings to custom? not in ccsm but appearance
<Jangari> scguy318: did you get that paste?
<scguy318> Mashi: sudo cp /path/to/tar /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree
<mike01> Dr_willis how do i disable the framebuffer in the kernel options?
<Bil1> riotkittie: its a 256 ati, its installed properly
<Mashi> scguy318: Thanks
<scguy318> Jangari: no actually, please link
<Malekith777> hello
<Bil1> bazhang: ah lemme check
<bazhang> Bil1: not sure that riotkittie is a sir :}
<Dr_willis> mike01,  cant see the console at all. Tat sure sounds like a framebuffer thang.  Notice the recovery mode uses a 'nofb' option. Put that in your grub entry for your normal kernel
<Jangari> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46912/
<Bil1> riotkittie: :p sorry
<scguy318> Mashi: then do sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_willis> mike01,  as a test. yopu could edit the normal boot kernel line and append 'nofb nosplash'  to test.
<riotkittie> Bil1: no need to apologize ;)
<scguy318> Jangari: try, oh, sudo dpkg-reconfigure netatalk
<scguy318> Jangari: or edit a conf file for it to appease it
<utarpradesh> how do i access my ipod as a drive rather than as a music device, in ubuntu?
<Bil1> bazhang: ok i went to visual effects to custom and it says composite extensions not available
<bqmassey> anyone:  is there any reason to use banshee over rythmbox
<Jangari> . /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: netatalk is broken or not fully installed
<mike01> Dr_willis one word? what exactly do i add to the end of the entry in grub?
<bazhang> Bil1: then its a video card driver issue--which card? ati nvidia intel? and which driver
<Bil1> bazhang: oh and how do i type your name easier and force quit, thanks very much for your help so far
<mwansa>  hey i would like to install cedega from .tgz file, ( i understand .deb is better - just experimenting).. do i just extract the .tgz file to / ?
<Bil1> bazhang: its an ati
<Dr_willis> mike01,  nofb to disable the framebuffer. nosplash to disalb ethe splash screen  - I change the line 0----->   # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb       then rerun 'update-grub' to make it the defaulkt for all my kernels.
<bazhang> Bil1: tab completion--type first three letters then hit tab key ati which card and which drivers
<scguy318> Jangari: hmm
<zea> hi all somebody has an idea how to start js2mouse whith the sistem startup process?
<jaypro> what do you guys use to rip cds?
<Dr_willis> mike01,  OR at the grub menu you can hit 'e' to edit the kernel= line and tack those onto the end
<mike01> yeah thats what i've been doing everytime i boot
<Jangari> i just want to be rid of this damn netatalk
<mike01> need to change the grub.list from hd1,1 to hd0,1 everytime...
<jaypro> what do you guys use to rip cds? i tried K3b but it doesnt seem to be working
<scguy318> Jangari: is there a file named /etc/netatalk/netatalk.conf?
<bazhang> jaypro: k3b
<scguy318> jaypro: dd :P
<Bil1> bazhang: im sorry, i dont understand your last message :/
<kitofhawaii> Bil1: from terminal, "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver" what's the last line say?
<mwansa> jaypro, dd
<zea> i tried via rc5.d but nothing happend
<bazhang> jaypro: need to install plugins
<Jangari> i have these two: /usr/share/man/man5/netatalk.conf.5.gz and /var/lib/dpkg/info/netatalk.conffiles
<Jangari> they're the only results of a locate netatalk.conf command
<lucienium> Hi guys! I just upgraded my distribution from 7.04 to 7.10, after my system restarted "Restart" and "Shut Down" no longer appears when I access the "Quit" menu
<Bil1> kitofhawaii: sorry for no pastebin :/         Driver          "kbd"
<Bil1>         Driver          "mouse"
<Bil1>         Driver          "synaptics"
<Bil1>         Driver          "wacom"
<Bil1>         Driver          "wacom"
<Bil1>         Driver          "wacom"
<Bil1>         Driver          "fglrx"
<jaypro> bazhang what plugins? i installed the mp3 pluggin, but still gets an error
<r00tintheb0x> AWESOME BILL!!!!!
<r00tintheb0x> AWESOME BILL!!!!!
<bazhang> Bil1: easy nickname completion is done by typing first few letters of said nick (name), and then hitting the 'tab' key on your kb
<r00tintheb0x> ! flooding  | bill
<ubotu> bill: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mike01> do i leave ro quiet splash on the kernel line?
<kitofhawaii> Bil1: lol just wanted the last line...
<bazhang> jaypro: the lame plugin iirc
<jaypro> scguy318, mwansa whats dd? thats not the full name, is it?
<Bil1> bazhang: nice ty, did you see the message i said to kitsofhawaii
<scguy318> jaypro: that's the full name
<scguy318> jaypro: dd is low-level file copy tool
<scguy318> Jangari: check /etc/netatalk
<Bil1> kitofhawaii: ok, sorry, did you get the info you needed though
<scguy318> Jangari: should be some conf files in there
<linuxftw> ok when i do ls; i seem ipodpatcher can anyone help me do chmod +x /.ipodpatcher on it??
<bazhang> Bil1: hard to miss :}
<kitofhawaii> Bil1: yah just wanted to know which ati driver you were using :)
<Bil1> bazhang: lol sry, so any more suggestions
<subpar_> anyone have ideas about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3839154 <--- having mouse problems
<jaypro> bazhang> hrm.. idont see this plugin in synaptic
<Jangari> atalkd.conf, afpd.conf and papd.conf
<Bil1> kitofhawaii: did it help with what could be wrong..
<lucienium>  I just upgraded my distribution from 7.04 to 7.10, after my system restarted "Restart" and "Shut Down" no longer appears when I access the "Quit" menu
 * mike01 tries it again
<Bil1> kitofhawaii: oh and how do i force quit, its drivin me nuts not have ctrl alt del
<scguy318> Jangari: i dropped off, say anything?
<Mashi> scguy318: Thanks a ton, flash works now
<scguy318> Bil1: killall processname
<thenetduck> what channel would I go to ask about a couple scripting commands?
<lucienium> I restarted a couple of times by holding on to the power button but "Shut down" and "Restart" still won't appear on the "Quit" menu
<kitofhawaii> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<kitofhawaii> Bil1: go to that link
<corruptionoflulz> Bil1: , i have a system monitor thing in my tray, i click that an a task manager type thingy pops up.
<subpar_> Bil1, if you click on the panel, and click add to panel... there is an icon in there called force quit
<scguy318> thenetduck: #bash perhaps
<thenetduck> scguy318, thanks
<subpar_> Bil1, which you can click then click on a window without having to go into a process menu
<Bil1> sweet thanks for all the answers guys
<kitofhawaii> Bil1: it covers everything you need to know about ati
<bazhang> jaypro: how about apt-cache search lame in the terminal--does that turn it up?
<Bil1> kitofhawaii: ok ill check it out, does it say compiz wont work though?
<corruptionoflulz> Bil1: subpar_ said, usually you can just click close a few times then it'll bring up a force quit menu
<jaypro> bazhang ive never done that before... how do you do it?
<kitofhawaii> Bil1: it'll explain how to get it up and running, and gives you help if there's problems
<Bil1> corruptionoflulz: thanks, i added the force quit shortcut
<treitter> kelsin: have you used GnomeBaker?
<bazhang> jaypro: open the terminal and type apt-cache search packagename (in this case lame)
<subpar_> corruptionoflulz, you ain't nothing but an exploding van
<corruptionoflulz> =(
<subpar_> lul
<Bil1> kitofhawaii: aight ill check it out, i know i got it running and properly but maybe itll tell me i need a lil more
<Jangari> yeah scguy318, i was just on the phone i have three conf files:
<Jangari> oops, hold on
<jaypro> bazhang> all this information comes up
<Jangari> afpd.conf  atalkd.conf  papd.conf
<kitofhawaii> Bil1: hope so :) it's ati's "unofficial" "official" wiki
<treitter> kelsin: it seems fine except that it won't let me burn directory structures greater than 6 dirs deep (even if I only select "Rock Ridge" as the filesystem; it still ends up passing "-iso-level 3", which doesn't support deep trees)
<scguy318> Jangari: I think edit one of those for interface
<shameless> can wine only support one .exe at a time, or can it run multiple threads?
<scguy318> shameless: it can handle multiple processes and threads
<Jangari> alright, but this is getting beyond me.
<scguy318> Jangari: probably edit as root, then save and try to remove
<bazhang> jaypro: at the bottom should be a listing for lame--do you see it?
<shameless> hrmm, ok, mine wasn't starting the second one for some reason...
<lucienium> guys, a little help please :'(
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ apropos xmag; xmag (1x)  - magnify parts of the screen" What does here '(1x)' mean?
<Jangari> sudo pico?
<Jangari> will od?
<Jangari> do*
<jaypro> bazhang> yeah, it says "lame" and "lame-extras"
<Jangari> and what sort of edit should I do?
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know of a way to sync contact information between desktop address books (Thunderbird, Evolution, etc.) and GMail?
<bazhang> jaypro: install them then
<scguy318> Jangari: theres a bug for this package I believe, packages that dont remove are annoying :P
<scguy318> Jangari: theres a bug for this package I believe, packages that dont remove are annoying :P
<mike01> Dr_willis: that fixed it, thanks
<adamonline45> What's my superkey on a macbook?
<bazhang> apple key?
<Jangari> the papd is all # lines, that can't be the right conf
<shameless> it's the windows key on pcs, so i would assume the apple
<DG19075> the apple command key
<jaypro> bazhang> what do i type? "sudo apt-get install lame" and "sudo apt-get install lame-extras"?
<adamonline45> DG19075: bazhang: That's what I'd think, but I don't see it...
<adamonline45> DG19075: bazhang: er, it doesn't work :O
<jaypro> bazhang> ok nm
<bazhang> jaypro: bingo, though you can install the two with a single command: sudo apt-get install lame lame-extras
<bazhang> adamonline45: the alt key? not sure there
<Jangari> grr, i'm giving up and going home, thanks for the help though, scguy318, as always
<adamonline45> DG19075: bazhang: is it called mod4?  That's what my command key's mapped to...
<rainrunner87> Hey, has anyone noticed that the version of deluge in the repos doesn't come with the scheduler plugin?
<jaypro> bazhang> ahhh sweet!  it works!  thanks a lot man!!
<bazhang> jaypro: welcome to linux :}
<utarpradesh> is there a program for ubuntu that allows me to access my iPod as a flash drive, rather than as a music device?
<rainrunner87> utarpradesh: I believe the iPod is treated as a flash drive by default, iirc
<bazhang> adamonline45: I've got a mac, just never installed ubuntu on it   sorry.. :}
<jaypro> bazhang> yeah ive been using linux for awhile now, theres just soo much to learn hehhe
<DG19075> adamonline45 :No idea, as it's been awhilesince I've used a Mac
<utarpradesh> rainrunner87, no, ubuntu doesn't mount it for whatever reason: i cannot access it by default
<scguy318> Jangari: np cya
<bazhang> jaypro: tell me about it :}
<adamonline45> DG19075: bazhang: alright, ty 8)
<rainrunner87> utarpradesh: That's not helpful.  Hmm....  Let's see what I remember about this...
<Dankchild> hey guys everything was going fine until i went to ubuntu through supergrub, and now that i want to go back to windows, when i select it at grub it says error 21 no such disk
<bazhang> adamonline45: no worries :}
<Dankchild> hey guys everything was going fine until i went to ubuntu through supergrub, and now that i want to go back to windows, when i select it at grub it says error 21 no such disk
<Dankchild> oops sent it twice
<tritium> Dankchild: ubuntu doesn't use supergrub
<Dankchild> it said it would just return my grub to the way it was, and it did. now i cant access windows
<DG19075> Dankchild, just use the regular GRUB
<Dankchild> how do i do that?
<Dankchild> from what i know it is regular grub
<tritium> Dankchild: we don't support supergrub.  Consult its documentation.
<DG19075> !grub |Dankchild
<ubotu> Dankchild: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scguy318> Dankchild: check your menu.lst
<rainrunner87> utarpradesh: Does it give you an error?
<utarpradesh> rainrunner87: yes, let me copy/paste it
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ apropos xmag; xmag (1x)  - magnify parts of the screen" What does here '(1x)' mean?
<utarpradesh> "Cannot mount volume.... Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'doctor...'. "
<rainrunner87> Can you try mounting it by hand?
<utarpradesh> how do i do this?
<x[tr0x]x> /server irc.mongolia.com
<rainrunner87> utarpradesh: Ok, hold on, I'm going to check for similar instances of your error.  If I don't find any hints from the web, I'll string some command-line commands together for you to enter.
<utarpradesh> okay, thanks
<Sekvent> hello
<AgentHeX> anyone here know how to force usage of the nvidia restricted driver for Xen?  i can't boot to Xen with the amd64 one, and i can't live without compiz.
<Sekvent> can anyone help me with um a wireless problem in ubuntu
<AgentHeX> Sekvent: what kind of problem?
<MauricioBR> I am doing a research on what best linux to run the games by the wine / cedega / crossover you know of any?
<scguy318> MauricioBR: best Linux? like?
<Sekvent> AgentHeX, well, I get um a connection in Network Manager, but it still doesn't connect to wireless
<MauricioBR> yes
<scguy318> MauricioBR: what do you mean best Linux?
<AgentHeX> MauricioBR: are you looking for games to play or the distro to run?  wine should work on all of them, and it's pretty good (includes DX9)
<nick_> is there a way to remedy the sound initialization problem when trying to use konversasion
<Sekvent> AgentHex, I mean like I got a signal of certain % but that's all
<nick_> is there a way to remedy the sound initialization problem when trying to use konversation in gnome
<AgentHeX> Sekvent: you can't connect to the AP?
<Sekvent> AgentHeX, um well, I don't even know =\
<aaanone> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.10, and flash-plugin-nonfree is installed, yet Firefox is telling me that I need to install it
<shameless> hrm, i need to run a battery evaluation, linux can't figure out the charge time/discharge time
<aaanone> what is up?
<AgentHeX> Sekvent: are you on the machine now?  i.e. are you chatting on that machine?
<MauricioBR> AgentHeX 	
<MauricioBR> You know that some of it will already pre-configured?
<Sekvent> AgentHeX, well I am in WinXP now, no internet on ubuntu
<shameless> why not?
<CaptainMorgan> why does g++ require the installation cd to install? is there an alternative? I'm on the road and don't have the capacity to burn cds
<orochi_> Hi :> This is kind of an off-topic question, but I'm sure people have dealt with it before...I do a lot of web development in PHP and I'm looking to branch out -- would it be wise to, say, move to a mod_python or mod_ruby combination, or are packages like rails and turbogears more likely to be hosted?
<shameless> the wireless console not supported?
<scguy318> CaptainMorgan: you don't
<Sekvent> AgentHeX, I tried pinging google let's say, it says unknown host or something
<scguy318> CaptainMorgan: System -> Admin -> Software Sources, uncheck the CD
<riotkittie> CaptainMorgan: check your sources, comment out CD
<AgentHeX> MauricioBR: well, i'm not aware of any distribution that has Windows emulation out of the box (so to speak), but Ubuntu has a very nice package management system (called Synaptic) that allows you to seamlessly install software (including Wine)
<AgentHeX> Sekvent: have you looked at the output from ifconfig?
<MauricioBR> [AgentHeX]: thanks
<Sekvent> AgentHeX, yea, it seems like something is there under wlan0
<CaptainMorgan> awesome, thanks scguy318 riotkittie
<bazhang> MauricioBR: probably sabayon would be closest
<aaanone> I'm so confused
<AgentHeX> Sekvent: has it assigned an IP address?
<smultron> how do you get a T1 line on an ethernet network? is there a converter router or switch or something?
<aaanone> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree works but then I get an error about a 'version mismatch' ... anyone know what is the problem?
<Sekvent> AgentHeX, um, I've really no idea, but can I like pm you on forums all the info I can gather on my connection and you'll check what is wrong? Like a quick glance of it kind of
<AgentHeX> smultron: yes.  there is a box that translates from T1 signal to standard 10/100 ethernet.
<AgentHeX> yes
<AgentHeX> Sekvent: yes
<Luke> is there a way I can access my vista computer via remote desktop from linux? what's a good Linux VNC client for that?
<scguy318> Luke: vncviewer? :P
<smultron> AgentHeX: does that usually come with the T1 line when they install it?
<Luke> I'm on the same local network as the vista comp
<Sekvent> AgentHeX, alrighty, thanks a lot, I ll try to do it asap
<AgentHeX> smultron: probably, but i don't have first-hand experience with this.  i have, however, seen an unused box that translates from T1 to ethernet.
<scguy318> Luke: Apps -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client does the trick too
<Luke> scguy318: thanks
<speeddemon8803> Beat me to the draw scguy318 heh.
<smultron> AgentHeX: ah, alright. thanks for the info ;)
<AgentHeX> smultron: np
<see> hey guys, I'm having a hell of a time trying to get my monitor/nvida dirvers to work correctly
<see> could somone help me?
<AgentHeX> smultron: i would probably ask the vendor if you're planning on getting a T1
<aaanone> did adobe recently update Flash?
<aaanone> anyone else getting errors trying to install the flashplugin?
<smultron> AgentHeX: yeah. sounds like a good idea. i'll do that tomorrow. thanks
<scguy318> aaanone: lots of people have
<AgentHeX> smultron: any time
<aaanone> scguy318: do you mind telling me what I need to do to fix it?
<scguy318> aaanone: sure
<scguy318> aaanone: http://rapidshare.com/files/74380214/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.html
<scguy318> aaanone: copy this to /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree as root, then do sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<see> anyone able help with Nvida driver help?
<scguy318> aaanone: Adobe did indeed update their Linux release
<AgentHeX> aaanone: have you tried simply opening firefox and navigating to a page that requires flash?
<Luke> scguy318: what do I have to do on the vista side? I've only ever used Linux
<lucian> i just installed kdegames. . . how do I update my kde menu to reflect that? (i tried restarting kde) (and yes, I asked in #kubuntu but the room is dead)
<scguy318> Luke: it has to run the VNC Server, about it
<see> help?
<Luke> scguy318: do you have a vnc server pref?
<scguy318> Luke: the official VNC Server
<scguy318> Luke: or Tight
<aaanone> AgentHeX: no I haven't...if I install it that way does it download/install it using apt?
<Luke> scguy318: vista comes w/ one?
<scguy318> Luke: no
<scguy318> Luke: the official VNC server by RealVNC
<Luke> scguy318: ah thanks a lot for your help
<Luke> I appreciate it
<scguy318> aaanone: as of this moment flashplugin-nonfree is a bit broken due to Adobe's updating
<scguy318> aaanone: my little workaround should get you up and running
<AgentHeX> aaanone: i don't know, but i would assume so.  it worked for me.
<scguy318> AgentHeX: Adobe recently updated their tarball, so flashplugin-nonfree is broken at moment
<AgentHeX> scguy318: good thing i did this a few days ago, huh?
<greylurk> Gr..  Wine and OpenGL don't seem to get along very well.
<scguy318> AgentHeX: yep
<greylurk> At least not on this laptop video.
<see> anyone help??
<speeddemon8803> what was your question see?
<Luke> scguy318: when tightvnc has a "viewer" binary... does that mean the client is viewing the host or what?
<romme> i've installed the Cambria font, but freetype renders no latin letters at 11pt and smaller
<bazhang> see: with what?
<see> I need help with my fx 5200 xconf
<scguy318> Luke: its the binary that the client uses
<see> I cant get out of 800x600
<pg> What are the relative advantages of swap partitions and swap files?
<AgentHeX> wait!  dammit!  i formatted after i had the plugin, and now it's gone!!!  ACK!!!
<Luke> scguy318: I don't see any differentiation between client and server on tightvnc's site?
<scguy318> pg: negligible difference
<scguy318> AgentHeX: I have the tarball
<scguy318> Luke: probably all in one package then
<scguy318> AgentHeX: http://rapidshare.com/files/74380214/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.html
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ apropos xmag; xmag (1x)  - magnify parts of the screen" What does here '(1x)' mean?
<Evanlec> anyone here get past photoshop cs2 activation on wine 0.9.4x ?
<Luke> thansk mate
<scguy318> AgentHeX: put that in /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree
<see> I've stumped a couple of people on the #ubuntuforum
<scguy318> AgentHeX: then sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<see> Now I'm looking for help here...
<pg> scguy318: is one faster?
<scguy318> pg: not really, they're pretty similar
<speeddemon8803> everyone: im out, just wanted to see what all I could do tonight, my limited knowledge is way beyond all discussions tonight, so im going to bed. hehe.
<scguy318> pg: go with what you want
<scguy318> AgentHeX: do you believe I should file a new bug? there were some old bug entries back in July
<aaanone> scguy318: a lot of people are just recommending downloading/installing the tarball from Adobe's site...is that a bad idea?
<databits> hey whats up everyone could someone help me out with an installation problem I am having
<scguy318> aaanone: well, its what flashplugin-nonfree does
<databits> really appreciate the help
<scguy318> aaanone: if you're fine with manual install, go ahead
<scguy318> aaanone: otherwise you can give it the older tarball
<speeddemon8803> databits: what seems to be your issue?
<aaanone> scguy318: yeah I'm fine doing that, I'm just concerned that it is going to bypass apt and be a pain to update or whatever in the future
<shameless> what's the command to add ports to the iptables?
<databits> well I don't have any blank cds
<databits> I am have two lappies
<scguy318> aaanone: not really, shouldn't be that big a blocker
<databits> one I am keeping xp on but the other is running xp on it right now but I want to throw ubuntu on it
<databits> out of cds though I am trying to figure out how to install over the network
<pg> scguy318: if I want to add more RAM later, can I resize the swap partition or add a new one?
<see> So I take it no one is up to helping out with my NVID fx 5200 dirver problems??
<shameless> databits: have you tried booting over the network?
<scguy318> pg: yes
<shameless> databits: i'm not sure exactly how to set it up, but you may be able to do something like that, or boot off of a flash drive
<speeddemon8803> Shameless: You got this one? If so im going to bed.
<databits> hahah I was trying ot figure that shit out earlier
<Xzallion> seeitcoming: I just joined so I didn't see your problem, but i might be able to help.
<databits> how abouts
<shameless> speeddemon8803: yeah, i think i got it
<speeddemon8803> Ok bud :)
<databits> I went into my bios and told it to boot off network but I dont know about any other settings to make
<databits> I do have a connector hooked up to my sata drive to make it an external usb drive
<shameless> see: nvidia has open sourced drivers, you should be able to get them from the manuf.
<see> been there...
<bruenig> shameless, not open source
<see> I'm stuck
<databits> I would need to make some kind of boot floppy to install of that correct
<shameless> they aren
<see> I've had help on the #ubuntu channel and they were stumped
<shameless> aren't? i thought they were
<romme> sorry, i sorted my fonts problem
<databits> actually I could probably figure things out if I can figure out how to make an ubuntu boot disk so I can just get the install started I can just run a ftp and install it that way
<speeddemon8803> see: this is the #ubuntu channel hehe
<AgentHeX> scguy318: thanks for the link
<see> I ment the #ubuntuforums
<databits> what would I have to do to make a ubuntu boot disk
<shameless> databits: if you have a flash drive, you can use that, i think
<rOMm> what do you think about using wine?
<shameless> how did you install the first time?
<databits> I don't have a flash drive
<speeddemon8803> shameless: If you just unpack the iso to a flash drive that isnt enough..i know this for fact..ive tried it.
<databits> I have a usb harddrive
<rOMm> do you have a cd-rom?
<databits> does anyone here know how to make a boot floopy ?
<shameless> yeah, so have i, but if he can convince poweriso to see it as a cd, then you can 'burn' it to that
<shameless> crap, i've gotta go study for my final that i have tomorrow, i'll see you
<databits> what kind of final do you have tomorrow ?
<speeddemon8803> later shameless, and i totally forgot about that.
<dtork> is there a way to find the source type of my wireless card?
<scguy318> dtork: chipset? lspci
<pg> Why is swap space > 2 * RAM not recommended?  What if you run memory-hungry apps, like many Firefox windows at the same time?
<scguy318> pg: because it's so wasteful
<scguy318> pg: and if you need that much RAM for Firefox, install more RAM!
<scguy318> pg: swap space is VERY slow
<scguy318> pg: you only need swap space as big as RAM in order to hibernate or something
<dtork> scguy318: thank you
<ste-foy> scguy318: Thx a lot
<scguy318> pg: 2*RAM was great in the days of DOS, when you could count on 8 MB max
<pg> scguy318: Thanks.  Yet the advice is 2*ram for ram <= 2Gb, right?
<mike01> how do i bridge my ethernet network with my wireless through nat, and setting up an ssid/ wpa2?
<scguy318> pg: dont bother with 2*RAM at all
<AgentHeX> now, anyone here know how to force usage of the nvidia restricted driver for Xen?  i can't boot to Xen with the amd64 one, and i can't live without compiz.
<scguy318> pg:if you start using a large amount of swap, you're running slow
<scguy318> pg: and thus need more RAM :)
<pg> I see.
<Dekkard> so how mucha ram do you have?
<bulmer> mike01-> what is the reason for doing such?
<mike01> share my internet connection with my laptop
<mike01> needs to be nat though, only have 1 external ip
<bulmer> mike01-> laptop and what?
<mike01> and no router
<mike01> connect laptop and desktop
<ste-foy> OK Thx scguy318
<mike01> desktop has a wireless card that is detected and works in linux
<bulmer> mike01-> you have to respond with a prefix nick or else I may miss your responses
<mike01> bulmer ok
<mike01> bulmer: have you done this before?
<qiyong> how to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<bulmer> mike01-> is it your desktop that has internet connection?
<mike01> yes
<scguy318> qiyong: System -> Admin -> Update Manager
<AgentHeX> anyone?  anyone?  help with Xen and nvidia restricted driver?
<databits> does anyone here know anythin about network installs ? msg me plz
<bulmer> mike01-> i have something similar but using bridging is not the best way to do things
<mike01> i don't have a router and don't plan on buying one
<mike01> and im fine setting static routes
<bulmer> mike01-> you have to respond with a prefix nick or else I may miss your responses <-- i will ignore you if you dont
<mike01> bulmer i don't have a router and don't plan on buying one
<qiyong> scguy318: i'm in console
<mike01> bulmer and ok fine setting static routes
<bulmer> mike01-> your desktp, assuming it uses linux can be a router
<mike01> yes
<qiyong> scguy318: tell me the command, X is ok
<mike01> thats what i was planning on
<scguy318> qiyong: update-manager :)
<scguy318> qiyong: then jam upgrade, then it does the work
<mike01> bulmer: yes, thats what i was planning on
<kev_b> anyone know a good text editor for ubuntu? I like the syntax highlighting of gedit but i hate the tabs, I want a side bar with the files in it or similar...
<dtork> anyone know if I can get a driver for a Texas Instruments PCI1410 wireless card?
<neil_d> I have a 6.10 installation, when installing 7.10 can I resize the existing ext3 partition ?  so I can dual boot.
<bulmer> mike01-> so set it up as such..but dont use bridging..you dont gain much
<qiyong> scguy318: can apt-get et al do the same job?
<mike01> need to have a private IP on the laptop
<mike01> outside shouldn't be able to see the laptop
<krupa^> anyone knows how set automaticly updates in uubuntu in cron
<mike01> bulmer need to have a private IP on the laptop, outside shouldn't be able to see the laptop
<krupa^> sodu apt-get upgrade -y? or somthing?
<scguy318> qiyong: it might, not sure
<haji> hi whats the command that untars a tar.bz2?
<bulmer> mike01-> okay...your desktop has two ethernet nics?
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<mike01> bulmer desktop has one ethernet, and one wireless
<neil_d> haji, you could try the archive manager gui.
<haji> neil_d, thanks but im looking for the command
<bulmer> mike01-> do you know if your wifi card can do host to host as opposed to host-to-AP?
<Dankchild> hey guys im trying to reinstall my grub, and i have the intructions right here, but none of them make sense, please someone walk me through it.
<mike01> i think so, its built in on an asus p5k-e wifi/ap mobo
<chetnick> hi guys does anyone know what is this process scrollkeeper-up, its eating up so much of my CPU ?
<mike01> bulmer i think so, its built in on an asus p5k-e wifi/ap mobo
<Dankchild> please someone help me with grub
<glassface> hello all..
<bulmer> mike01-> why dont you test that portion first before getting to the next step of routing and nat ?
<mike01> bulmer its sold as having AP functionality
<glassface> I'm getting sudoers parsing error.  How can I repair/regenerate it?
<neil_d> haji, with tar use the -j option should do it.
<bulmer> mike01-> ie adhoc to adhoc
<mike01> in knetwork manager i can see another "ethernet" connection under wireless
<al-_-Gir> someone know about program in ubuntu like IDA PRO on windows ?
<mike01> not sure if its a router or what
<greylurk> For an intel video card in a laptop, which x server should I be using?
<Dankchild> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mike01> bulmer how would i test that
<SanDiegoGermany> #list
<bulmer> mike01-> if you have the manual, i'd read it ..to put it in that mode
<ghost> what does this mean
<ghost> To disable a service in this runlevel, rename its script in this directory
<ghost> so that the new name begins with a 'K' and a two-digit number, where the
<ghost> number is the difference between the two-digit number following the 'S'
<mike01> its onboard
<ghost> in its current name, and 100.  To re-enable the service, rename the script
<ghost> back to its original name beginning with 'S'.
<mike01> bulmer: its onboard, there arn't any switches on it
<mike01> bulmer whats the difference between wlan0 and wmaster0
<ghost> Is that not vuage?
<bulmer> mike01-> via commands
<Dankchild> can anyone see what im typing?
<ghost> yes
<mike01> bulmer ifconfig
<mike01> i have wlan0 and wmaster0
<mike01> bulmer they have different hwaddresses
<Dankchild> k, its just that noone responded
<bulmer> mike01-> man iwlist
<neil_d> I have a 6.10 installation, when installing 7.10 can I resize the existing ext3 partition ?  so I can dual boot.
<mike01> bulmer only one that supports scanning is wlan0
<Dankchild> will someone please help me with grub, im doing exactly what the instructions say and its not doing what it says it will
<ech0dish> sudo apt-get remove *
<bulmer> mike01-> i dont know what a wmaster0 is
<ech0dish> sudo apt-get remove k*
<mike01> bulmer nm
<mike01> bulmer wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"" Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated Encryption key:off, etc...
<MasterShrek> ech0dish, that will probably not work, but if it did, it would more than likeyl break the system
<chetnick> hi guys does anyone know what is this process scrollkeeper-up, its eating up so much of my CPU ?
<oldmanstan> can anyone suggest a solution to this problem?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=495329
<chetnick> and is there any CPU temperature monitor
<mahaboob> i think there is one software
<Newuser> Hello, requesting help on installing Grub
<ech0dish> it works try it
<glassface> hey! i had resolved my problem (sudoers)
<mahaboob> how
<Newuser> Configuring grub*
<glassface> tnx for  no one paying attention
<bulmer> mike01-> that basically tells you your wifi has not associated with the AP
<danny> Hi, i have a zune (mp3 player) is there any ways to get songs onto it threw linux
<Dankchild> newuser: ive been trying to get help with grub too
<mike01> bulmer: ok so what is the first step to setting it up
<Dankchild> !grub |newuser
<ubotu> newuser: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zcat[1]> looking for little gadgets like a desktop clock and calendar.. gdesklets seemed a bit flakey last time I used it, is there anything else I can try?
<bulmer> mike01->first , if you have the manual, i'd read it .
<al-_-Gir> someone know about program in ubuntu like IDA PRO on windows ?
<mike01> bulmer: manual for what?
<qwerty121> Hi all! i had two panels on my desktop. I deleted one. How can create on now?
<bulmer> mike01->first , if you have the manual for the wifi card, i'd read it .
<Newuser> Dankchild: Thank you
<zcat[1]> qwerty121: rightclick on other panel, 'new panel'
<bulmer> mike01-> same thing with your laptop ..read the manual
<mike01> bulmer: card doesn't have a manual, its built into the motherboard
<Dankchild> newuser: no problem
<glassface> I'm not able to see any menu items in xmms, what font package is missing and how can I install it?
<bulmer> mike01-> visit the mobo web site and find info/manual?
<qwerty121> thanks zcat[1]
<danny> bye
<mike01> bulmer: there is no manual for setting it up with linux
<luddite> hey all, i have a resolvconf and dhcpd question.  my dsl modem is constantly "telling" my computer to rewrite the resolv.conf.
<bulmer> mike01-> maybe you can figure out how its equivalent in windows?  you know, you have to improvise a bit
<luddite> it's a dhcp setup, and was trying to figure out how to keep my special dns in resolv.conf with out being overwritten all the time
<zcat[1]> luddite: log into your dsl modem and look for DHCP settings, set that to have the correct DNS and whatever else
<mike01> i have it working in windows but only for a few minutes, then vista's internet connection sharing breaks it
<Extravert> can anyone help me with grep?
<bulmer> luddite-> in your dhcp client, there is a config not to update resolv.conf
<luddite> i have the correct dns, the prob is that the modem pushes 192.168.0.1 instead of what i want
<luddite> please tell me bulmer what option, is it in /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.conf?
<michael_> Im using Ubuntu and Cedega-- Im attempting to DL World of Warcraft, anyone used this combo before?
<zcat[1]> bulmer: best option is to actually have the DHCP server give out the correct info in the first place, then everything you connect will work right away without having to change settings each time
<bulmer> luddite i dont know off hand, i have to check that
<utarpradesh> michael_: it will work
<utarpradesh> don't worry
<bulmer> zcat[1]-> you cant, those wireless routers only doles out its own dns server address
<michael_> utarpradesh: how do i get the updates to work? When i try and play, it stalls on the opening, with just a black screen
<luddite> for example, the modem pushes out a non-internet accessible IP as the dns
<luddite> 192.168.0.1
<ortizn> topic
<luddite> and it does this every 5min
<zcat[1]> bulmer: 'by default' -- I've yet to find one that can't be reconfigured
<utarpradesh> michael_ are you using a dual boot, XP/ubuntu?
<michael_> just ubuntu
<utarpradesh> is WoW installed on the windows partition?
<utarpradesh> oh
<michael_> utarpradesh: Only ubuntu
<utarpradesh> i'm not sure, then
<utarpradesh> i'm sorry friend
<utarpradesh> :(
<luddite> i do not have access to the modem either and my ISP will not give me static ip for anything less than 50 dollars more
<zcat[1]> hmm.. well that sucks then.
<luddite> it's really wierd, my ip doesn't change but the modem keeps pushing 192.168.0.1 like the world is going to end
<bulmer> zcat[1]-> try like the 2wire dsl modem/router and see if you can set the dns you prefer
<luddite> soo my custom dns servers are constantly being overwrittne
<michael_> anyone else used cedega with World of Warcraft and Linux
<luddite> yes michael_ i played wow 2 years ago on linux with cedega
<luddite> it was fun, now i don't have time
<luddite> so any advice for a dhcp newb on how to configure dhcp to stop re-writing the resolvconf
<michael_> luddite: How do i get it to install the updates???
<luddite> for cedega?
<luddite> or for wow
<michael_> luddite: wow, i try and run WoW but it sits on a black screen
<luddite> well, i don't know what to tell you did you go to the freenode IRC for cedega?
<michael_> luddite: went to transgaming
<michael_> luddite: its running cedega fine i think
<luddite> ok... I don't know what to tell you, i have trouble with basic networking, i wish I had time to game
<KiD_ChAoS> im so proud, i made my own connect command text file for xchat and configured xchat to use it when connecting, and to top it off it all works
<luddite> do you play any other games with cedega?
<michael_> nope, just installed it
<luddite> that's a good check..
<michael_> not sure how to work it
<bulmer> luddite->  try removing this  domain-name-servers from that /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  and see if it still acquires the dns server from your modem
<luddite> aaah, michael_ you need to install an old school game that you know is supported
<luddite> try counterstrike_cs
<luddite> thanks bulmer, now to ssh across the planet at light speed and test your advice
<michael_> i would, but i just bought a month of wow lol
<michael_> it wont dl the update
<michael_> gah
<TeslaDave> Has anyone had any expierience with VMware Server 2 running on Gusty
<humbolto> any xen people here?
<luddite> yes
<humbolto> cool
<FrankLakatos> Can someone help me get ubuntu to recognize a wireless gaming card?
<TeslaDave> luddite, yes? you have run vmware 2 beta?
<luddite> i have the latest update for vmware server
<luddite> sorry not the beta
<luddite> that's crazy
<luddite> :)
<exsea> i got a problem with my installation can anyone pm me?
<MasterShrek> virtualbox ftw
<luddite> lol
<humbolto> for the networking setup (eth0 bridging) do I have to do anything else than setting the (network-script network-bridge)(vif-script vif-bridge) parameters? will xenbr0 ... be created and linked by itself after restarting xend?
<TeslaDave> luddite, is yours webbased, or actually a program
<humbolto> I am on gutsy.
<Stubee> I'm using dapper drake version. Sometimes the sounds works and somthimes it doesn't. can anyone help me please?
<humbolto> luddite: all howtos say that's all I have to do, but I have not seen no xenbr0 show up yet.
<TeslaDave> luddite do u know of a VMware IRC?
<TeslaDave> nevermind found it, thnaks all
<Stubee>  I'm using dapper drake version. Sometimes the sounds works and somthimes it doesn't. can anyone help me
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ apropos xmag; xmag (1x)  - magnify parts of the screen" What does here '(1x)' mean?
<Stubee>                 please?
<zcat[1]> bullgard4: section 1x of the manual
<shishio> MasterShrek: are you still there?>
<zcat[1]> like zcat(1) means zcat is in section 1 of the manual -- section 1 is ordinary user commands
<humbolto> anybody ever used xen here?
<humbolto> with bridging?
<MasterShrek> yes shishio whats up
<zcat[1]> section 1x probably means ordinary user commands that require an x server (gui)
<shishio> MasterShrek: my pc ghut down while i took a nap, but i still have 20 mins left
<shishio> MasterShrek: shut down*
<Berto> New Flash Player 32-bit is available.  Is there a doc on how to install it in 64-bit systems?
<zcat[1]> looking for little gadgets like a desktop clock and calendar.. gdesklets seemed a bit flakey last time I used it, is there anything else I can try?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, whatup meng ;p
<tomd> bullgard4, sections are important incase there is an entry of the same name in other sections.. try man 1 stat, man 2 stat
<shishio> MasterShrek: my .iso file is in my home folder... how will i burn it in my CD?
<bullgard4> zcat[1]: Tell me please what section '1x' of the manual is. I do not know such a section. What I do know is a section 1, often designated '(1)'.
<Evanlec> Berto, what do u mean new flash player?
<FrankLakatos> any help getting Ubuntu to recognized a wireless game router
<MasterShrek> shishio, i gave u the command before, let me look it up again
<Berto> Evanlec, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<MasterShrek> whats up Evanlec how u been?
<zcat[1]> bullgard4: probably like section1, but commands that need a GUI (X11 server)
<Berto> Evanlec, Version 9 Update 3
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, pretty good man, im running Arch now ;)
<Berto> Evanlec, but my Edgy system auto-installed firefox64, nspluginwrapper, and flash 32-bit.  wondering how i can get this newer flash working
<MasterShrek> how is it?
<Evanlec> Berto, update 3 .. do u really need that?
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> i have not come across that yet, is that any different than an AP with embedded router?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i like it...tho i dont have too much else to compare it to except ubuntu
<Berto> Evanlec, sure, if it fixes some of the hangs i get with npviewer.bin :)
<FrankLakatos> im not sure what any of that means. I just installed Linux today
<shishio> MasterShrek: hmm...let me see... "cdrecord -v speed=4 dev/cdrom ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso"?
<luddite> bulmer, didn't fix it.. to verify.. how do i commit the changed i made to dhcp.conf?
<JusticeZero> Hi, I need help putting my graphics driver back in. I'm on a quickstart CD because I put the wrong graphics driver in and restarted.
<luddite> do a /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart?
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> maybe you can explain what that wireless game router do?
<Stubee> Can anyone help me with an audio issue
<MasterShrek> shishio, yeap
<bulmer> luddite-> what happened when you removed that suggested option?
<Evanlec> Berto, someone suggested to me to just download the tarball of flash and install it manually in hopes that it will just overwrite the files curently used by nspluginwrapper
<luddite> nothing really
<FrankLakatos> ok, it gets wireless internet and outputs it to ethernet
<shishio> MasterShrek: thanks
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, u still running slamd64?
<luddite> i did a dhclient eth0 and the resolv.conf got overwritten
<MasterShrek> yea, and i couldnt be happier
<shishio> MasterShrek: 94% done
<Berto> Evanlec, do you know what the name of the packages are that edgy installs automatcally?  and where they put their files?
<bullgard4> tomd: I know the role of sections designated '1', '8' etc. This is not new to me. But what does '1x' refer to?
<shishio> MasterShrek: =)
<MasterShrek> shishio, =D
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> seems to be similar to an AP with router
<luddite> sorry no fix, but yes there was a change
<Evanlec> Berto, i believe its flashplugin-nonfree
<FrankLakatos> cool- what should I try?
<Berto> Evanlec, do you know what command (with apt-get or aptitude) lists the files involved with that package?
<Evanlec> Berto, where they put their files, probably lots of places
<lizili> i have installed linux-686 in kubuntu6.06 , should i remove linux-386 to keep off confilct ?
<Evanlec> Berto, no i dont know that command
<bulmer> bullgard4-> let me guess..1x as in 1x magnification, 2x as twice magnification..i cud be wrong....
<andreuu> hello, im getting low FPS in Q3 and when I try and play movies it is all pink rainbow sort of thing ,
<andreuu> does anyone have any ideas what could cause this/how to fix it?
<tomd> what he said, 1x more than likely is for utils that use X11
<Stubee> UG
<akill> xchat is wierd
<akill> where's the nickname list
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, slack is definitely a good distro, but I think u might really like Arch, mostly because of its rolling release system, you're always up to date
<akill> of everyone who's in the channel
<zcat[1]> bullgard4: section 1x - like a little section off the end of section1 where someone decided to list a few more commands that sort of belong in section 1 but sort of are different.
<JusticeZero> Hi, I have a paperweight because I messed up and put in the wrong graphics driver. How can I, from the CD boot, change the driver settings?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, how does it work? just auto updates all the time or what?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea i look forward to running pacman -Syu  everytime i get home from work ;)
<zcat[1]> rofl... wha that really akill??
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, running that synchronizes the repos, any updates get installed, recently we got updates to things like Xorg-server and nautilus
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, heh, i just recently set up a cron job to rsync slamd64-current, so now ill stay up to date too
<MasterShrek> well, with a couple added commands here and there
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, rather than the terribly un-exciting updates that ubuntu delivers ;p
<MasterShrek> what package system does arch use?
<EvanR_> isnt it their own system
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, it uses Pacman
<lizili> hello,everybody !I have installed linux-686 in kubuntu6.06 , should i remove linux-386 to keep off confilct ?
<MasterShrek> well i know that, but are they debian packages or rpm's or what?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, along with ABS (arch build system) which is similar in concept to BSD's Ports system
<EvanR_> so they arent deb or rpm
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, mm, they're neither
<bullgard4> zcat[1],   tomd, bulmer: Thank you for commenting.
<FrankLakatos> bulmer-> any clue what i should try?
<MasterShrek> lizili, you shouldnt have to, just choose the 686 kernel from grub
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, they come in .pkg.tar.gz format ;p
<MasterShrek> ic
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, but basically they are all built from ABS using Arch-made PKGBUILD files
<marcioapf> i'm having problems with phpmyadmin. I have already installed it, but there is no /var/www/phpmyadmin
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> can you elaborate on that device? how is it used? where is it supposed to be located?
<JusticeZero> How do I change the graphics driver settings of Ubuntu 7.10 from a 7.04 boot disk?
<Extravert> w00t!
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, the PKGBUILD files are pretty small and just give compiler-flags, location of the source files to download, and any other options
<FrankLakatos> it's plugged into my ethernet port
<Extravert> yay!!
<MasterShrek> marcioapf, try a: whereis phpmyadmin
<user11_011> !mingw32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mingw32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> Extravert: please stop
<Extravert> bazhang: ?
<user11_011> what package should i install for  mingw32 C++ compiler
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> you have to respond with my nick if response is directed to me, or i will ignore
<januszeal> is is possable to give my ubuntu server machine some kind of image background for the console?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, and u just makepkg -i with the pkgbuild file and it downloads the source, compiles, and makes a working package for u to use with pacman
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, ic, sounds kinda like slackbuilds, except they dont point to a download site
<marcioapf> MasterShrek: i got "/etc/phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin"
<Extravert> bazhang: I cant say yay? =(
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, slackbuilds require source files to be local?
<MasterShrek> yes
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea i think its a similar concept
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, tho honestly i havent even built anything myself yet ;p
<MasterShrek> marcioapf, i would look in /etc/phpmyadmin/  for a conf file, and u should be able to figure out where its at, also look in that /usr/share/phpmyadmin dir, could be what you are looking for
<FrankLakatos> bulmer-> sorry. It's a a little device that picks up wireless signal and then connects to an ethernet port. It's for devices that don't have built in wifi, but want to use a wireless signal. get it?
<luddite> what if i block port 68 and 67... will that stop a dhcp push?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, tho with that new flash update, i might try it
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, heh, so when you install soemthign, i has to compile it each time? or your pacman gets precompiled packages?
<user11_011> what package should i install for  mingw32 C++ compiler
<scguy318> Evanlec: http://rapidshare.com/files/74380214/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.html if needed
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, arch gets binary updates
<subpar_> I have a problem with conflicting mice. a description can be found here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3839154 Any ideas?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, it is not like gentoo in that respect
<MasterShrek> ok
<scguy318> Evanlec: that's the tarball that the current flashplugin-nonfree likes
<Evanlec> scguy318, thanks, altho im not running ubuntu atm
<scguy318> Evanlec: sorry if that was a bit random
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> this device is connected to an ethernet port thats is connected to the internet? its not clear from your explanation
<scguy318> Evanlec: np
<JusticeZero> How do I change my graphics driver in Ubuntu if I can only boot workably from a boot CD?
<Evanlec> scguy318, did installing that manually work for you? what about the file on flash.com?
<marcioapf> MasterShrek, what i really want is just to use phpmyadmin to create a table
<Dr_willis> JusticeZero,   change it from what to what? the drive used is defined in the xorg.conf file. You can edit that if you want.
<Evanlec> isnt phpmyadmin a web administration interface?
<andreuu> hello, im getting low FPS in Q3 and when I try and play movies it is all pink rainbow sort of thing ,
<andreuu> does anyone have any ideas what could cause this/how to fix it?
<MasterShrek> marcioapf, i know nothing about phpmyadmin, im just trying to help you find the directory you are looking for
<scguy318> Evanlec: I placed the tarball in /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree then did aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<FrankLakatos> bulmer-> ok, ill break it down. So i have wireless internet in my house. Now my pc doesn't have a wireless card to get that signal. So this device has an anntenea that can find the wireless signal, and then it has an ethernet port, and i can plug it into my computer, making it able to use wireless internet.
<JusticeZero> I set the wrong driver; now when I boot up I have a blank screen.
<Dr_willis> andreuu,  you have installed the accelerated video card drivers for whatever card you have?
<scguy318> Evanlec: I let the postinstall do its job :P
<andreuu> yeah
<Evanlec> scguy318, very clever, so u fooled it into using the latest source file
<Dr_willis> JusticeZero,  what driver did you set up?  If you can get to the console. you can reconfigure your X server. no live cd needed.
<andreuu> was playing fine, movies too a minute ago, dont know what happened
<scguy318> Evanlec: thats not latest actually
<Evanlec> scguy318, well what is it then?
<scguy318> Evanlec: its just old one that worked
<Airwulf> hey to all
<scguy318> Evanlec: just before Adobe's update
<Evanlec> scguy318, why bother with an old one?
<scguy318> Evanlec: too lazy to install it myself :P
<exsea> my pc hangs when i start ubuntu on it, when i restart, the monitor refuses to function
<JusticeZero> I don't see any way to get to it... the keyboard doesn't work unless i'm in Ubuntu completely, at which point I can't see anything.
<andreuu> and konversation says Server fond, connecting, lost:no error so I had to use xchat which works...
<Evanlec> scguy318, i mean, is that file u gave me newer than whats available in the ubuntu repo?
<exsea> anywone experience it before?
<Dr_willis> andreuu,  it could be the 'locate' database is updating - its set on a cron job to run once a day.  IF everything was fine.. then suddendly slowwed down.. could check the 'top' command and see whats running
<scguy318> Evanlec: no, its not newer, its the only one that works at the moment ;)
<andreuu> yeah ta did that. nothing
<andreuu> wierd thing is movies wont play... hmm
<Dr_willis> JusticeZero,  keybord dont work in the grub menus?
<scguy318> Evanlec: if you try to install flashplugin-nonfree right now, it'll crap out with md5 error
<Airwulf> how can I achieve that nautilus show me mounted partitions of local fileystem in left pane?
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> so instead of having an internal wifi card, you use this external card as the nic to connect wirelessly to your AP right?
<Evanlec> scguy318, eh? on 64bit u mean rite?
<JusticeZero> Correct.
<scguy318> Evanlec: on any platform
<Evanlec> scguy318, oh lol, well i havent booted into ubuntu in a while
<scguy318> Evanlec: flashplugin-nonfree works great on 64-bit, or it used to, thanks to ndiswrapper
<marcioapf> MasterShrek, oh ok. I found those two directories... but i think there should be one at /var/www/, because there is where i can use php files, from http://filehost/
<marcioapf> Evanlec: yes
<Evanlec> scguy318, yea i know. sad to hear its broken
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->yes. what is an AP
<scguy318> Evanlec: but with Adobe's update, its md5 checks fail, the installation fails
<scguy318> Evanlec: should be a simple fix
<Dr_willis> JusticeZero,  let me guess a USB keyboard.. You may want to plug in a ps2 keyboard if ya got one. Ive heard that enabling 'legacy usb' support in the bios can get around the usb keybaord not working  issue.
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> why do you play around with wireless and not knowing these terms?
<Evanlec> marcioapf, u have apache installed?
<MasterShrek> marcioapf, is there a confi file in /etc/phpmyadmin that specifies such a directory?
<Ayabara> what package(s) do I need to install to get man-pages for ansic standard functions?
<scguy318> FrankLakatos: AP = Access Point
<Evanlec> scguy318, why would they put that into the repo?
<scguy318> Evanlec: ?
<Evanlec> scguy318, a broken install
<JusticeZero> I don't have a ps2 keyboard, alas. Where would I find the legacy usb setting? I didn't see it..
<Evanlec> scguy318, or u talking about the source
<scguy318> Evanlec: it wasn't broken a few days ago
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->ahh. I've had this thing for 4 years, all i ever had to do was plug it into my comp and it worked. But i literally installed Ubuntu today, and it's not showing up
<Evanlec> scguy318, i mean, why would they put a broken package in the ubuntu repos
<scguy318> Evanlec: or whenever it was before Adobe placed the updated tarball on its site
<Dr_willis> JusticeZero,  no idea on your bios. :) ive never had it work for  me that way either. I alwyas had to grab a ps2 for some of my machines..
<marcioapf> MasterShrek, i don't think so
<marcioapf> Evalec, yes i do
<scguy318> Evanlec: they wouldn't, it broke very recently because the package simply wgets Adobe's tarball
<scguy318> Evanlec: and with the tarball change, the md5 of it changed, a bit of a show-stopper
<Dr_willis> JusticeZero,  what video card did you set up the machijne as? what one do you hav4e?
<Evanlec> scguy318, aha...i didnt know debs downloaded new sources
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> how did this work before? you have in on a windows?
<Darius08x> Hello, I recently just installed ubuntu 7.10 I believe on my slightly new computer. The installation seemed to go well, but when I booted it up and started to load ubuntu, then went to log in I got this error;  scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O dead device.      It would give me that error about 4 times every second. I rebooted, then tried to load ubuntu again and now I get GRUB loading stage1.5.    GRUB loading, lease wait... error17 I also
<scguy318> Evanlec: the Flash tarball isn't really a source
<Evanlec> scguy318, oh?
<JusticeZero> Well, failing that, how do I get at xorg.conf from the boot CD? I have an nVidia 7600GS. I set it to nv because the restricted driver was giving me crashing problems.
<scguy318> Evanlec: as part of the postinstall routine, it actually wgets the Flash binary install tarball from Adobe
<Dr_willis> JusticeZero,  mount your installed drive - edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Evanlec> scguy318, but still, i thot a .deb file was independent, not needing to grab anything else from the net
<scguy318> Evanlec: then does checks and then install
<Evanlec> scguy318, oh so this is a special case
<shishio> MasterShrek: i have a problem about the .iso file... No such file or directory. Cannot open 'dev/cdrom'.
<scguy318> Evanlec: yep, like msttcorefonts
<Evanlec> scguy318, i gotcha
<scguy318> Evanlec: it has to, because the fonts and Flash aren't free for distribution
<MasterShrek> shishio, try using sudo, your user may not have priviledges
<Evanlec> scguy318, ah, that makes sense
<Ayabara> Is there a better vcs-diff-viewer for gnome than meld?
<shishio> MasterShrek: ok
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->when it worked before, it was getting the signal from a linksys wireless router. Now, my internet provider sent me the wireless router
<MasterShrek> shishio, make sure the iso is correctly referenced too,the filename may be a little bit different, and make sure you are in the folder where it is located
<m55> whats the best daemon-type bittorrent client?
<Evanlec> scguy318, u tried any other distros besides ubuntu?
<marcioapf> Evanlec, both /etc/phpmyadmin and /usr/share/phpmyadmin have many .php files, what doesn't make sense since i can only read them if they are parsed by my server. And this only happens to files into /var/www, which i acess through http://localhost
<scguy318> Evanlec: not really, I must admit
<dadehoog> Darius08x: Any idea what the scsi 2:0:0:0 device is ? Any external HDDs plugged in via USB, or CD/DVD drives etc ?
<JusticeZero> I know how to edit the file once I find it, but mounting and finding it i'm hazy on.
<jariep1_> hi all
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> before? as in before today? and before you were using microsoft? now if you use microsoft, does it work with the new AP ?
<shishio> MasterShrek: How will i do that? my .iso file is inmy home folder
<jariep1_> how are you
<jariep1_> i just installed ubuntu
<Darius08x> Uhhh, I have an external HD plugged in.
<jariep1_> is beautiful
<Evanlec> marcioapf, well, /etc/phpmyadmin should NOT be where ur server is serving php files
<dadehoog> Darius08x: Do you need it plugged in ?
<dn> anyone find their sound is broken in the past 24 hours after updating packages?
<Evanlec> scguy318, well, i just switched the Arch linux and i'm liking it
<MasterShrek> shishio, sudo cdrecord -v speed=4 /dev/cdrom ubuntu<hit tab>
<user11_011> REPOST: what package should i install for  mingw32 C++ compiler
<Darius08x> I suppose not. I'll unplug it right now.
<dadehoog> I'd unplug it, then try and boot Ubuntu again
<Evanlec> scguy318, u seem like ur a more advanced linux user, u might enjoy a more "advanced" level distro
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->before as in, i've used it for 3 years on Windows XP at my old apartment. Now i moved, got a new ISP, and installed Ubuntu.
<utarpradesh> what program do i use in ubuntu to mount/access my ipod as a flash drive, rather than as a music device?
<marcioapf> Evanlec, the same about /usr/share/phpmyadmin?
<Evanlec> marcioapf, im geussing those are example files...
<Darius08x> I still get the GRUB error though.
<Evanlec> marcioapf, like /usr/share/doc
<shishio> MasterShrek, it works^^
<marcioapf> Evanlec, hmm... ok. But how am i supposed to use phpmyadmin?
<MasterShrek> good news
<KiD_ChAoS> does anyone have a suggestion for an irc bot that is easily configurable, like one that would monitor and channel for floods and foul language?
<dadehoog> dn: no worries here ... and I've just installed the latest patches ...
<x_zeuss> one quick question: what would be best suited for office use? gnome or kde?
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> if you have windows, does it work with this new ISP router? or you think because you have ubuntu now suddenly things dont work?
<Evanlec> marcioapf, well to be honest, i dont know anything about phpmyadmin either...
<x_zeuss> in terms of stability
<dn> you don't happen to know what packages have been updated recently? i seen firefox and openoffice, but neither of those should affect my sound :/
<dadehoog> x_zeuss: I'd say GNOME - but it's a while since I used KDE
<scguy318> x_zeuss: whatever you want, they both have their advantages
<Invert314> test1
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, so how is your dependency management going? ;p
<jariep1_> is there a screensaver on the default ubuntu
<andreuu> what dir is x11 in ? thats how I restart xserver yes ?
<MrStonedOne> user11_011: mingw32
<dadehoog> x_zeuss: scguy318 is correct. For what it's worth, GNOME seems a lot "cleaner" and therefore easier to roll-out in a business / training context
<shishio> MasterShrek, error:"Track 01:    0 MB written.cdrecord: Input/output error. read error on input fileWriting  time:    4.652s
<shishio> cdrecord: fifo had 64 puts and 1 gets.
<shishio> cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 100%.
<shishio> "
<marcioapf> Evanlec, =P ok. Anyway, many pages on the internet say that i should go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<MrStonedOne> user11_011: apt-get install mingw32
<JusticeZero> janep1 no, but you can set one.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i dont really have any issues, granted a few things i need to compile a dependency for, most things work just fine
<jariep1_> JusticeZero ok thank you
<Evanlec> marcioapf, well that makes sense, and that dir doesnt exist?
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->im thinking Ubuntu is working perfectly, i just need to get it to look for this wireless device. The ISP is working fine on mine, and my two roomates mac (im on my mac on the same ISP now)
<user11_011> MrStonedOne: i did that but i dont get minw32 as a command at all!!!!
<dadehoog> Darius08x: So you've got a GRUB error, that is different to the original error ?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, hehe, yea im just giving u crap ;p
<marcioapf> Evalec no, it doesn't exist =(
<shishio> MasterShrek: it doesnt burn at my cd
<shishio> MasterShrek: =(
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, are u using RPM's for package installs or no?
<Darius08x> My orginal error was the scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O dead device thing, then I rebooted and got both the GRUB error17 and 18.
<MrStonedOne> user11_011: i'll take a look at what files it installed once its doing installing, one sec
<Evanlec> marcioapf, how did u install apache and phpmyadmin?
<andreuu> how do I restart xserver?
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> once you plugged it in your ethernet port of your desktop, what do you see if you type ifconfig, do this before you plug in and after to see the difference
<x_zeuss> i heard that the kde version of ubuntu (kubuntu) is very buggy, example, last night i booted kubuntu and it wouldn't mount my hdds (errors), but ubuntu was able to do this very well
<dadehoog> OK ... did you configure anything/update any packages between the SCSI error and the reboot ?
<marcioapf> Evanlec, all of them by sudo apt-get
<Evanlec> marcioapf, from the official repos?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, now, slackware packages (.tgz) or source compiling
<Darius08x> Nope.
<MasterShrek> shishio, do you have gnomebaker installed?
<marcioapf> Evanlec, dunno?
<jack|ass> What's the new "standard" for VPN's?  OpenVPN?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, does slack use rpm?
<shishio> MasterShrek: i dont know if i have that
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, no, it uses slackware packages which are .tgz
<marcioapf> Evanlec, i think yes. i just typed things like sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh k
<marcioapf> sudo apt-get install apache2
<MasterShrek> shishio, can you install it?
<shishio> MasterShrek: how>
<shishio> ?
<Luke> I'm setting up a box vista box as a security camera server... how can I access that via ubuntu? anyone know any good solutions to this?
<MasterShrek> shishio, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, he should be able to burn that iso using nautilus by default...
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, well it is breezy, ubuntu 5.10
<jack|ass> Luke: rdesktop?
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->unpluged "TX Packets:304"  , pluggedin "TX Packets:321"
<shishio> Evanlec: using nautilus? how?
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> what is that? what is before and what is after?
<shishio> Evanlec: XD
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->unplugged "txqueuelen:0" , plugged "txqueuelen:1000"
<dadehoog> Darius08x: Where did you install Ubuntu ? Can you give me an idea of your partition layout ?
<Evanlec> shishio, right click on your ISO file and hit Open with Cd/dvd creator
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->3rd line of eth0
<MrStonedOne> user11_011 are you on a server install, or a desktop install
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, Oh, i wonder what version of Gnome that is ;p
<Luke> jack|ass: looking into it
<marcioapf> Evanlec, somebody had the same problem than me, at this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114129&page=2 (the last comment). He solved it, and according to him the problem was that source.list was not correct, what i cannot understand.
<user11_011> MrStonedOne: desktop
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->sorry, i meant 4th line
<jack|ass> Luke: your other option would be VNC, but I'd recommend rdesktop over that if it's windows XP or vista.
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> what is that? what is before and what is after? you response is not comprehensible to me, can you pastebin your ifconfig before you plugin this device and also after?
<MasterShrek> ={
<MasterShrek> =P
<FrankLakatos> it's on a different computer
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->it's on a different computer
<Darius08x> Nope, not really. :/ I'm very new to linux, and wanted to give it a shot. Since windows has been nothing but trouble for me. I basically kept hitting next until the thing started to install.
<Evanlec> marcioapf, which post is your problem please
<Luke> jack|ass: yea i tried VNC and it's not what I was looking for
<shishio> Evanlec: it doesnt have dc/dvd creator, just audio cd creato =(
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> well you have to do something so i can make a good comparison,
<Evanlec> shishio, maybe its time to upgrade? ;p
<andreuu> its /etc/x11/x to restart x server ?
<marcioapf> evanlec, the last post
<dadehoog> Darius08x: Ok ... and was there anything else on the Disk ?
<MrStonedOne> open up synaptic package manager, find the package with search and hit properties, look at the installed files part, its the files under /usr/bin
<shishio> Evanlec: done that, my system crashes:P
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> you are making me guess too much, and i always guess wrong, do this from same ubuntu that you said dont work
<Evanlec> marcioapf, on page 2 or 3?
<jack|ass> Luke: rdesktop either spawns a virtual session or connects to the desktop (Depending on how windows is set up).  It can do whatever resolution you want.
<Evanlec> marcioapf, oh k
<Darius08x> Yes. Windows XP.
<Netham45> why is dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/media/desktop/laptop/backup.dd failing every time at random locations?
<shishio> MasterShrek: will i continue? "Remove the running kernel image (not recommended) [No]?
<shishio> "
<Netham45> of is a smb mounted windows drive
<dadehoog> Darius08x: It's odd that you're getting _both_ GRUB error 17 and 18 ...
<dadehoog> Darius08x: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<Darius08x> Guess my computer just hates me.
<MasterShrek> shishio, no dont remove it
<Luke> jack|ass: basically someone else may be using the vista computer... I want to connect in the background
<Darius08x> Now this is odd....
<Evanlec> shishio, i would say....NO
<Luke> jack|ass: rdesktop woudl do that?
<Darius08x> I just put my cd back in
<Daverocks> Netham45: try setting a bs in dd
<Netham45> Daverocks, what would be a good BS?
<jack|ass> Luke: hmm... I don't think so.  See, in XP, it locks the machine and kicks the current user out.
<Netham45> and what is the paramater to set ie?
<Darius08x> and went to install things over, went through setting up my clock, etc
<jack|ass> Luke: you're connecting to the same session though.
<Darius08x> then I get to prepare partitions
<Darius08x> but apparently I don't have one
<shishio> MasterShrek: whats next?
<jack|ass> Luke: basically microsoft wants you to use the server versions if you are having multiple people connected at a time.
<Luke> jack|ass: hrm... you know what I mean tho right?
<Daverocks> Netham45: well depends on the size of the partition, maybe 8192 or 16384
<Darius08x> lol, it's blank, there is nothing there.
<dadehoog> Darius08x: That is peculiar to say the least.
<Daverocks> Netham45: bs=whatever ... look at the man page
<shishio> MasterShrek: gnomebaker is now installed
<Luke> jack|ass: well then what about connecting to the same session w/ vnc but not disturbing the user on the computer?
<marcioapf> Evanlec, any idea of what "source.list not correct" means?
<Evanlec> marcioapf, do you have the php5 module loaded?
<jack|ass> Luke: yeah, totally.  I'd imagine there's a registry hack out there for XP / Vista home to let you do that.  Although you might check to see if vista premium lets you do that.
<MasterShrek> shishio, open gnomebaker, either from the menu or hit alt+f2 and type gnomebaker
<jack|ass> Luke: you can do view-only vnc connections, but...
<dadehoog> Darius08x: A GRUB error 17 would be consistent with not everything being installed where GRUB thinks it is ... I'd have another crack at the installation ...
<JusticeZero> Darius08x I would suspect that you might have a bad burn of the CD? Just a guess. Did you verify the image?
<shishio> MasterShrek: Cannot display location 'file://gnomebaker'
<shishio> Details: There is no default action associated with this location.
<dadehoog> Darius08x: Be careful though, because your Windows XP installation may have been removed by the failed installation
<Luke> jack|ass: basically the computer is doing double doubty. First it's the wifes work computer and second it's the baby monitor
<Daverocks> Darius08x: i has a grub error 17 on a friend's computer earlier, what was wrong is that the hard drive itself had mostly failed
<Darius08x> ...no? I just downloaded it off of ubuntu.com only a few minutes ago. Burned it at about half speed
<Daverocks> *had
<Darius08x> and then popped it in.
<marcioapf> Evanlec, don't understand. I have php5 installed (my http://localhost works ok and parses .php files)
<Evanlec> marcioapf, the sources.list is the file that specifies what Repos you're getting software from
<Darius08x> So my Harddrive could be faulty Dave?
<Evanlec> marcioapf, so he's saying is he needed to enable a certain repo to install phpmyadmin
<MasterShrek> shishio, i think that will be ok, the program is still open right?
<Daverocks> Darius08x: well unfortunately grub error codes are really ambiguous, it can mean a lot of different things
<Evanlec> marcioapf, but first run sudo apt-get update and then sudo-apt-get install phpmyadmin   overwrite if asked
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->  this is the unplugged   "Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:20:ED:83:CF:45.    UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTYL1500 Metric:1    RX Packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0    TX packets:304 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0   collisions:0 txpueuelen:1000     RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)     TX bytes:30242 (29.5KB)    Interrupt:18 Base address:0x4000"
<shishio> MasterShrek: no its notT_T
<JusticeZero> OK, because i've accidentally corrupted downloads before, with download managers and such.
<MasterShrek> ugh
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, the file:// format is gnome-vfs stuff i believe
<Darius08x> hmm
<dadehoog> Darius08x: It's a possibility ... if the absence of partitions continues after another attempted install, then it's looking likely ... but try the install process again ... it may not have quite gone to plan last time
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> please pastebin the before and the after  ifconfi results
<shishio> MasterShrek: when i insert my blank CD it prompts me if i burn data or burn audio cd... should i try this?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, o wait nvm
<Luke> jack|ass: do you know of anything that could do that.?
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> ifconfig*
<EvaLuaTe> how could i see if it is active/deactivate this: ipw3945
<MasterShrek> shishio, no, neither one will burn the iso to the disc
<marcioapf> Evanlec, i did it. I didn't ask me to overwrite.
<Daverocks> Darius08x: check if this works for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<jack|ass> Luke: well vista CAN do that.  It's just a matter of convincing it that multiple sessions are allow.  I've never tried that since I haven't touched vista much. :)
<marcioapf> Evanlec **it didn't ask me to overwrite
<bazhang> EvaLuaTe: under gutsy?
<FrankLakatos> bulmer-> what is paste bin?
<Luke> jack|ass: since i really only use linux... i need someone to hand-hold me through the process =/
<EvaLuaTe> bazhang: dapper
<bulmer> !pastebin| FrankLakatos
<ubotu> FrankLakatos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jack|ass> Luke: http://www.golod.com/2005/10/enabling-multiple-remote-desktop-sessions-in-windows-xp-professional-and-media-center-edition-2005/
<Darius08x> Wouldn't surprise me if my hard drive is messed up. I've gotten blue screen errors on windows. All sorts of system 32 files randomly disappearing
<Evanlec> marcioapf, do a sudo apt-get --purge phpmyadmin
<MasterShrek> shishio, are all your files upgraded? sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<jack|ass> Luke: or, more appropriately: http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/thread/156341.aspx
<bazhang> EvaLuaTe: any reason not to get gutsy? not sure if dapper supports that out of the box, but feisty and gutsy do
<shishio> MasterShrek: upgraded to what? dapper? no its not
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->unplugged http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46921/
<MasterShrek> shishio, upgraded as far as it can be in breezy?
<Luke> jack|ass: looks good man
<Luke> jack|ass: thanks
<Dralid> ZSNES does not play well with the screensaver. If the screensaver activates while the SNES is playing (which is easy to do as the controller stick does not reset the screensaver's idle count) then the keyboard & mouse both become locked out (cannot even do ctrl + alt + backspace)
<EvaLuaTe> bazhang: is there any way to upgrade ubuntu without losing the current configuration ?
<shishio> MasterShrek: hmm... u want me to upgrade my breezy?
<Dralid> What can I do?
<MasterShrek> shishio, yes
<marcioapf> Evanlec it says invalid command. Then i tried both "sudo apt-get install --purge phpmyadmin" and " apt-get --purge install phpmyadmin". But i got the some old thing: "phpmyadmin is already the newest version."
<MasterShrek> shishio, sudo apt-get upgrade
<shishio> MasterShrek: it takes another 4 hours to do that
<bulmer>  FrankLakatos  and once plugged?
<MasterShrek> shishio, jsut to make sure something isnt missing causing that gnomebaker error
<MasterShrek> oh i spose..
<MasterShrek> umm shishio lemme look around for a fix
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->plugged http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46922/
<shishio> MasterShrek: can i burn .iso on windos?
<Evanlec> marcioapf, apt-get remove --purge phpmyadmin
<shishio> MasterShrek: can i burn .iso on windows?
<MasterShrek> shishio, with some software, yes
<shishio> MasterShrek: i can go to my other pc and burn .iso i have nero there
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> before when it was workin, how do you configure this device to select which AP/router it should associate with?
<Dralid> Is there anyway to disable the screensaver while a program is running?
<Evanlec> Dralid, killall gnome-screensaver
<bqmassey> anyone know any IRC channels where music library / encoding discussions might be appropriate?
<luddite> any dhcp gurus here?
<MasterShrek> shishio, yea that should work
<luddite> i'd like to add a dns server to the /etc/dhcpd3/dhcp.conf file
<bazhang> EvaLuaTe: I'm guessing with that card that you have a pretty decent computer--you can upgrade via the internet first to feisty (and if you wish) then to gutsy
<marcioapf> Evanlec, i did it. I also used apt-get update. Should i retry now apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<MasterShrek> shishio, i dont exaclty remember how to burn an iso in nero, but it shouldnt be very difficult
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->there is a digital display and i can select p1,p2,p3,1-10, or ln
<luddite> i tried adding option domain-name-servers x.x.x.x
<speeddemon8803> you can try #ubuntu-offtopic maybe bqmassey
<shishio> MasterShrek: ok ill do that
<luddite> and when i do a dhclient ethx
<luddite> i get the following error
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> man i already told you have to eloborate, i cant be guessing ..i dont know what these p1 p2 are..
<bqmassey> thanks speeddemon8803
<luddite> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf line 47: expecting "code" keyword.
<luddite> option domain-name-servers 172.
<bazhang> bqmassey: want a list of irc channels?
<EvaLuaTe> bazhang, but if i upgrade will my configuration remain ?
<gu54n0> ,aci
<speeddemon8803> sure thing bqmassey :)
<luddite> googled and no luck
<Evanlec> marcioapf, yea, try that, brb
 * MasterShrek needs sleep...
<bqmassey> bazhang.. already looked, thanks
<bazhang> EvaLuaTe: how long have you had this installation?
<EvaLuaTe> bazhang: a couple of months
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->i'm not really sure, i think it means "port1", "port2", etc... I was normally able to leave it on p2 or p3 and it worked, http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?childpagename=US%2FLayout&packedargs=c%3DL_Product_C2%26cid%3D1115416828017&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper this is the device
<speeddemon8803> you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic by typing /join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<MasterShrek> shishio, are you going to be ok installing that when u are done burning it? i really need some sleep. also as far as your ntfs issue, you should have full read/write access to it after you install 7.10
<marcioapf> Evanlec, i did it. What is 'brb'?
<bazhang> EvaLuaTe: just trying to understand if your computer is decent enough to handle another upgrade (ie feisty or gutsy)--reasonably good?
<MasterShrek> brb = be right back
<speeddemon8803> brb is short for...be right back
<marcioapf> ahhhh. oh ok =D
<EvaLuaTe> bazhang: btw, i don't have that card, but i got a bug (BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!) and i found on a forum that disabling that driver would solve the problem.
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> you have to do some legwork,  ..anyhow per your posting, your ethernet once plugged in, did not have an ip address assigned, so it seems the device has not associated with your AP
<marcioapf> thanks you both
<EvaLuaTe> bazhang: i got a P4 1700Mhz with 512 MB of ram
<speeddemon8803> Your quite welcome.
<marcioapf> =)
<bazhang> EvaLuaTe: then dapper might be best for now
<FrankLakatos> bulmer-> would this have anything to do with the fact that the wireless router the ISP gave me has a password on it?
<Darius08x> whoever linked me to the article to help on the grub error... it didn't help
<zetheroo> anyone know how to install the Seperate+ plugin for the GIMP?
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> it can be anything, you are now using a different AP from the old apartment, so off course things have changed..so you have to reconfigure things
<zetheroo> I downloaded is and extracted it
<hadiaziam> i got problem with my connection..need to add dns ip in resolv.conf. If not..i cannot surf..how to fix it?Each time boot..need to add dns ip..
<zetheroo> but now what do I do ?
<hadiaziam> it make me sick
<dxdt> Is there a way with working compiz to make everything scale perfectly?  Like if you have 3 windows open, something that will instantly resize them to correct sizes such that they are all completely visible at once on a desktop?
<ankur> is there any graphical password generator for ubuntu?
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->but normally i would be able to plug this thing in, and the OS would show it's got a wireless signal, and then i would have to put in the password if nessecary. So Ubuntu can't even see the wireless signal?
<zetheroo> anyone?\
<ankur> is there any graphical password generator for ubuntu?
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> you have to configure that device, period...it has a different network id and such, so you  read the manual please and toy with those p1 p2 p3 stuff you mentioned
<FrankLakatos> bulmer->alright, ill see what i can do, thanks
<bulmer> ankur-> what is a graphical password generator?
<Darius08x> Ok, so I still get grub error 17, and also when I try and reinstall it doesn't locate any paration. Is there anything else I can do?
<Sisco> what can ubuntu do that xp cant?
<LinkSYS[sleep]> beryl?
<speeddemon8803> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<matthew__> not interested in fighting :)
<Sisco> I have XP and ubuntu
<holdurfire> help me ! i want to test for my ssh service
<bazhang> Darius08x: the grub error 17 means that the filesystem is not recognized correctly
<Sisco> want to see what ubuntu can do
<Sisco> that xp cant
<LinkSYS[sleep]> !general
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about general - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> holdurfire, give me an ip
<speeddemon8803> please go to the website specified.
<Sisco> or what it can do better
<bulmer> Sisco-> does your xp comes with compilers in C for free?
<Sisco> no i have minwg (gcc port) though
<Darius08x> But what about it not being able to be reinstalled?
<matthew__> heh
<MasterShrek> holdurfire, nvm, it works
<ankur> is there any password generating software in graphical mode in ubuntu?
 * speeddemon8803 sits back and smiles
<bazhang> Sisco: it can't become part of a botnet heh
<Sisco> really?
 * matthew__ laughs
<Sisco> never heard of a linux botneT?
<Sisco> lol
<Sisco> i sure have and seen one
<matthew__> bahang, dont feed the trolls ;)
<databits> hey whats up everyone
<bazhang> Sisco: better ask your question in ##windows
<databits> I am really in need some some install help
<Sisco> why?
<ankur> is there any password generating software in graphical mode in ubuntu?
<LinkSYS[sleep]> !#ubuntu-offtopic | Sisco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<databits> could someone help me out
<Sisco> i know what windows can do, i want to know what ubuntu can do that windows cant
<Optimus55> does unreal tournament 2004 run natively in linux?
<Sisco> #ubuntu-offtopic
<holdurfire> master can u see it?
<bulmer> ankur-> do you ever use google?
<matthew__> optimus, yes i believe it does
<matthew__> optimus, or was the ut goty?  you should be able to look itup
<speeddemon8803> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Optimus55> matthew: nice thnx
<Evanlec> Optimus55, i believe ut2004 has a linux version yes
<databits> hey can someone help me with a image based install would really appreciate it
<databits> plz
<matthew__> Optimus, it was release native for Linux on Mar 16, 2004 according to Wikipedia
<user11_011> what is the use of dmake?
<databits> can anyone tell me where I can go to actually get some damn help ?
<user11_011> what should be done when an application works on configure, bootstrap and forms a dmake?
<Darius08x> google.com
<Darius08x> :D
<speeddemon8803> databits...try ubuntuforums.org
<databits> I am on there right now
<EvaLuaTe> could someone point me to a guide on how to recompile/update the kernel version ?
<Optimus55> matthew__: thanks a lot. you dont know if it was on the same cd as the windows version or a separate set of disks though
<Optimus55> ?
<databits> I mean jesus no one know's how to install linux lol
<nadio> Whitch package is used for network server booting ? (for server)
<databits> I am just trying to install it from the disk image off the harddrive now
<Optimus55> matthew__: no worries, i found it
<JusticeZero> OK, I got into the CLI, but now I don't know what command I can edit xorg.conf with in a pure CLI environment.
<speeddemon8803> Well, youll probably have better luck over there...(thats just a guess)..just gotta be patient.
<matthew__> nadio, you need a dhcpd and a tftp server
<MasterShrek> JusticeZero, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JusticeZero> Thank you Shrek, brb.
<user11_011> what should be done when an application works on configure, bootstrap and forms a dmake?
<matthew__> nadio, do you mean that you want to have diskless workstations on your network?
<nadio> matthew__: I know and something called, bootstrap but cant find any packet named wit that
<nadio> matthew__: yes
<johns^> nadio: you could check ltsp.org
<johns^> i've run such a setup on debian and ubuntu
<matthew__> nadio, I do all my serverside stuff on OpenBSD, but there is a package called tftpd.  I would start there.
<nadio> johns^: k thanks, for the edivce.
<matthew__> nadio, you should already have a dhcpd already installed
<astro76> !install | databits
<ubotu> databits: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nadio> matthew__: DHCPD and ftpd already installed :)
<johns^> nadio: and use dhcpd3
<JusticeZero> OK, what's a good generic to put in for the driver that I can boot in?
<EvaLuaTe> could someone point me to a guide on how to recompile/update the kernel version on ubuntu dapper please ?
<nadio> oh TFTPd even
<matthew__> nadio - then it is just a matter of setting things up
<Sisco> what the crap
<speeddemon8803> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Sisco> i have ubuntu desktop 7.10 installed
<Sisco> whats the root pw?
<matthew__> LTSP is a good place to start probably
<trex_> hi there guys.. is anyone here familiar with installation of wine for 7.04 on 64bit AMD? i was trying the instructions on the forum but it is not working..
<astro76> !root | Sisco
<ubotu> Sisco: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<x_zeuss> what would be best for a server ubuntu 7.10 or debian?
<trex_> my pc always reboots whenever i try to open a file for wine...
<JusticeZero> Sisco - try 'password'?
<scguy318> trex_: what's the file? have you checked the AppDb?
<johns^> x_zeuss: it's a matter of preference. I run a debian server and an ubuntu dapper server
<trex_> scguy318: how to i do that? i am a complete newbie on these things. how do i check the appDb ?
<johns^> x_zeuss: With ubuntu I prefer a LTS release for servers
<x_zeuss>  johns^: i am interested in a solltuion for a company with about 50 computers
<Darius08x> Well crap, it's still not working. Gonna ask again one last time. I just recently installed ubuntu desktop 7.10, booted it up, logged in then got scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O dead device error. I then reboot, and get grub error 17, I then have gone to try and reinstall. But when I get to the "prepare partitions" it doesn't list that I have any.
<matthew__> Can anyone tell me what the [security] designation next to a package name means?
<johns^> x_zeuss: both will doe fine. Depending on the hardware and what you want the server to do
<x_zeuss>  johns^: or would it be best to wait for ubuntu 8.04 server edition , i understand that it will have lts
<qiyong> what is the next ubuntu release?
<scguy318> !hardy | qiyong
<ubotu> qiyong: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<qiyong> is the version Year.Month ?
<scguy318> Darius08x: hmm, any show in GPartEd?
<scguy318> qiyong: no
<Kavok> I booted from the Ubuntu CD trying to install it, I got a message about being in low graphics mode, now I am at a command prompt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<scguy318> qiyong: well
<Kavok> What do I do?
<Darius08x> Don't know what that is, or how to use it.
<scguy318> qiyong: on second thought that may be the case :)
<johns^> x_zeuss: In that case I would use 7.10 server and upgrade to 8.04 next april. Upgrades go smooth most of the time
<Mwa`> Ubuntu cannot use my eithernet or wireless connections
<x_zeuss>  johns^: the server will be used for exchange server with postfix i think, internet acceses, even a setup as hot spot for wireless
<Mwa`> and it could last night
<scguy318> Darious08x: if you're on the LiveCD, System -> Admin -> GPartEd (or Partition Editor)
<Darius08x> Ok, hold on.
<Kavok> Anyone?
<Mwa`> Does anyone know how to make it work again?
<johns^> x_zeuss: any current hardware will do for 50 clients. I used a P1-200 for mail and some other stuff for a 20 clients network for years
<scguy318> Kavok: try booting the LiveCD in safe graphics
<Kavok> scguy318: How do I do that?
<qiyong> scguy318: so the future release would be 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04, 10.10 ..... if everything on schedule
<Mwa`> As far as I can see, the cable is plugged in
<scguy318> qiyong: no
<Mwa`> but no lights are turning on
<scguy318> qiyong: releases are every six months
<scguy318> qiyong: and I think they do increment major, not sure
<scguy318> qiyong: your observation could be right tho :)
<glassface> what font is required to get the menu items properly in xmms.
<qiyong> scguy318: :)
<glassface> or what should i configure to get the menu items
<astro76> scguy318, major? it's year.month
<scguy318> Kavok: boot the LiveCD, pick Start in safe graphics
<glassface> in feisty it was ok. but not in gutsy
<John_R> a sphincter says what?
<Darius08x> scguy318: It's scanning all devices still..taking a bit
<scguy318> astro76: which you are absolutely right
<x_zeuss> johns^: so your suggestion would be to go with ubuntu, not debian? i would prefer ubuntu because i can also find lots of tutorials for the server setup and because it is really up to date
<cjsoftuk> Has anyone else had problems with the latest NM upgrade?
<Evanlec> scguy318, the releases correspond to the date yea
<JusticeZero> What can I do to my xorg.conf to set it to a safe boot that will work so that I can use the GUI to put the drivers back?
<x_zeuss> johns^: what do u think about opensuse?
<John_R> ubuntu for desktop, debian for server
<astro76> !xconfig | JusticeZero
<ubotu> JusticeZero: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<x_zeuss> johns^: or what would you recomand for desktop use for a company with an ubuntu server?
<elkbuntu> x_zeuss, when does this need to be done by?
<johns^> x_zeuss: Windows XP :P
<Darius08x> About how long should it take GParted to scan?
<scguy318> Darius08x: a minute max, there might be something up with that HDD
<scguy318> Darius08x: what does sudo fdisk -l say?
<x_zeuss> elkbuntu: not very soon
<elkbuntu> Darius08x, depends how many disks of how large it can take a few mins
<johns^> x_zeuss: no really, if you want Linux, use a beginner friendly distribution. I prefer ubuntu 7.10 atm, but Suse is allright, Xandros I have a soft spot for (been beta tester for the very first release) or Fedora
<elkbuntu> x_zeuss, if you wait until Hardy Heron is out, it'll be LTS so will have the extended support period
<cjsoftuk> Any idea why NetworkManager failed to upgrade this morning?  It seems to be something funny up with the restart script, but I have no idea....
<johns^> x_zeuss: or Mint, that's Ubuntu based btw
<Darius08x> uhhh that command you gave me says "Here DISK is something like /dev/hdb or /dev/sda and PARTITION is something like /dev/hda7
<x_zeuss> johns^: the idea is to use a free distro and also a good distro, i also thought about mint
<Darius08x> and gives me some other things
<Darius08x> Want me to list it all?
<x_zeuss> elkbuntu: for the server edition there is no gui right?
<marcioapf> Evanlec, thx for help =). I need to go now.
<elkbuntu> x_zeuss, not by default, no
<Evanlec> marcioapf, welcome
<johns^> x_zeuss: Free and good: it doesn't really matter. I think Ubuntu is very easy to install and and support for nvidia, ati, mp3, flash, java plugin, that kind of stuff
<marcioapf> Evanlec, thought you weren't here xD
<Kavok> Well this is highly irritating, the install wizard's lower half is cut off on my screen
<Kavok> how do I get it to show up
<johns^> Kavok: press left alt and drag the screen?
<scguy318> Kavok: hmm, your best bet is probably either to attempt to reconfigure X with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johns^> s/screen/window
<scguy318> Kavok: or use alternate CD
<Darius08x> Usage: fdisk [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK Change partition table           fdisk -l [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK List partiton Table(s)      fdisk -s PARTITIION   give partition size(s) in blocks    fdisk -v       Give fdisk version           -u: give start and end in sector (instead of cylinder_ units      -b 2048: (for certain MO disks) use 2048-bye sectors
<scguy318> Kavok: in any case we'll have to reconfigure X post-install
<scguy318> Darius08x: sudo fdisk -l? like the letter L?
<Kavok> johns^: Didn't work,
<Kavok> Im going to need the nvidia drivers for my screen to work properly anyhow
<Kavok> is there any way to shrink the screen
<johns^> Kavok: ok, what scguy318 said, use the alternate cd
<Darius08x> .... L not i
<Darius08x> uhh sudo fdisk -l does nothing
<Kavok> im out of blank CDs :\
<Kavok> lol
<counterpoint> hello
<Darius08x> just starts a new line. Doesn't list anything.
<scguy318> Kavok: then perform a net install if desired
<scguy318> !install | Kavok
<ubotu> Kavok: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Kavok> can't I just resize the window :\
<scguy318> Kavok: not really :(
<Kavok> how do I do an alternative CD or something
<johns^> Kavok: the alternate cd is a text mode install. It's more fool-proof but slightly less easy
<Darius08x> So is my HD screwed? Why would it have let me installed earlier if it's messed up?
<Kavok> If I wanted to do a text install again I'd do ubuntu :\
<scguy318> Darious08x: I think it's something hardware wise
<oaken33> irc://irc.freenode.net/vorbis
<scguy318> Darious08x: thus the dead device error message you mentioned
<Kavok> do gentoo*
<scguy318> Darious08x: i dunno, a cold boot?
<Kavok> I've managed to cheat it though :P
<Kavok> I moved the taskbars or whatever to the left and right
<Kavok> and I can see the top few pixels of the buttons
<scguy318> Darious08x: and sorry for typoing your name
<Darius08x> cold boot? >.>
<x_zeuss> elkbuntu: so i can install a gui after for the server edition? or would it be best to go with the text version?
<JusticeZero> Woohoo, it's up! Thank you. =)
<scguy318> Darious08x: shut down, start up?
<elkbuntu> x_zeuss, you can do either, but yes, CLI is better as it uses less resources when idling
<scguy318> Darious08x: check the cables on your HDD? i know, silly suggestion but possible
<Darius08x> Oh, done it, same error.
<johns^> x_zeuss: you don't have to run the X-server even when it's installed. but apt-get install x/k/ubuntu-desktop will give you a GUI
<johns^> x_zeuss: I run windowmaker on my debian server, but it's not started at boot time.
<Darius08x> hmm, guess I can try
<johns^> whenever I need it, I use startx. After I plug in an monitor keyboard and mouse offcourse
<EvaLuaTe> is there any way i could recompile the kernel on ubuntu dapper ? if yes, how please ?
<johns^> EvaLuaTe: there's been something about that on howtoforge.org
<johns^> but you need build-essential, kernel sources and stuff like that. It's all there
<EvaLuaTe> johns^, ok thank you, i'll search there
<x_zeuss> elkbuntu: as a sollution for vpn what would you suggest?
<scguy318> Darius08x: if you need access to your HDD data, I advise plugging it into another machine
<scguy318> Darius08x: I suspect something hardware wise
<Kavok> Will the guided partition modes erase my XP partition?
<Darius08x> That sucks. This computer is pretty new. Only a few months old.
<Baroquen> hi everyone
<scguy318> Darius08x: well, I found a bad memory module in a new one that had strange crashes :P
<x_zeuss> johns^: would it be easier to maintain a server with a gui? i don't worry about the computers resources, that won't be a problem
<Kavok> If I choose "Guided - use the largest continuous free space" will that erase my XP partition
<Darius08x> haha, this is great, I just tried loading a windows cd and get a bluescreen
<scguy318> Kavok: no
<scguy318> Kavok: but you probably either want to resize manually or pick a resize option
<tarelerulz> I  have  Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) wireless card .  I have  try ndiswrapper  and about 3 different windows. try bcl43xx with firmware ,but I think b34 is the one I need to install .   The only thing is I think I need a newer kernel like 2.6.24 ,but  I am not sure
<scguy318> Kavok: a manual partition job will permit you to create a separate partition for /home
<x_zeuss> johns^: ?
<Baroquen> i'm having sound card issues.  i've tried to compile the sound driver manually (snd-hda-intel), but when I do a modprobe, it says the driver doesn't exist...
<x_zeuss> johns^: would it be easier to maintain a server with a gui? i don't worry about the computers resources, that won't be a problem
<Mwa`> Really, does anyone know what the matter is? I kinda need this to work
<speeddemon8803> x_zeuss: know that was directed towards johns^ but yes :)
<Kavok> okay I have 86636 free MB on my HDD, how do I partition it?
<elkbuntu> x_zeuss, sorry, i'm having a little bit of a stray dog here atm... trying to keep canine out while allowing air in is proving interesting
<scguy318> Baroquen: you may have already seen this but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<scguy318> Kavok: free as in unpartitioned?
<MukiDA> The -c option in WGet overwrites complete files. Is there any workaround for this? I tried -nc but it ignores incomplete files >_< anger
<Kavok> scguy318: yes
<Baroquen> scguy318: thanks for the recommendation..  i'll have a look now...
<scguy318> Darious08x: there's probably something up with your hardware, based on what's happening
<Kavok> I have a 160gig HDD, 70gig used by windows
<Kavok> so the rest of that space is free
<scguy318> Kavok: you'd either want to use the resize slider or manual partition
<scguy318> !partitioning | Kavok
<ubotu> Kavok: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Darius08x> Well at least Christmas is coming up.
<scguy318> Kavok: manual partition just liek
<Darius08x> I can ask for a new HDD.
<scguy318> Darius08x: or a new computer :P
<speeddemon8803> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Kavok> scguy318: partition just like what?
<scguy318> Kavok: resize NTFS, then make new ext3 partitions
<Kavok> why resize the NTFS?
<Darius08x> This computer is too new to get a new one. >_<
<scguy318> Kavok: so you can create new ext3 partitions for Ubuntu
<scguy318> Kavok: unless you already have unpartitioned space
<Kavok> I have free space
<adamonline45> Is there a package for avant window navigator?
<scguy318> Kavok: alright, well, partition as you please
<scguy318> Kavok: sry I'm tired, probably ramblin
<Kavok> ... I don't know what to do with the free space
<Kavok> Thats what I asked
<Kavok> lol
<neil_ubuntu> i have compal hgl31 notebook ubuntu cannot install , any ideas
<Baroquen> scguy318: I've looked at that link before - unfortunately, no solution there for me.  I previously had the audio working, but not sure specifically what I did to make it work...
<Darius08x> I'm trying to get the windows cd to work now, but it seems to be stuck on "Examining 305243 MB Disk at 0 at id 0 on bus 0 on atapi...
<Mwa`> Please ._. I need networking!
<scguy318> Darius08x: I'm afraid to say this but your hard drive might have crapped out or something :(
<scguy318> Kavok: just make new ext3 partitions
<Baroquen> my specific audio chip is an ICH9 - which I believe is an snd-hda-intel.  i tried the standard gutsy packages and the latest packages from the alsa web site.  modprobe still says that snd-hda-intel does not exist...  any suggestions on what else to try???
<Darius08x> ):
<neil_ubuntu> i have compal hgl31 notebook ubuntu cannot install , any ideas:-(
<scguy318> Kavok: and a swap partition if you want
<scguy318> Kavok: or you go through guided - continuous free space
<scguy318> Kavok: *could, and if you wanted
<scguy318> neil_ubuntu: why can't you install?
<neil_ubuntu> scguy318: using the livecd it auto reboots during the orange loading thingy
<Zeron> #nlug
<scguy318> neil_ubuntu: if you try booting in Safe Graphics, what happens?
<scguy318> neil_ubuntu: and have you considered alternate installation methods?
<scguy318> !install | neil_ubuntu
<ubotu> neil_ubuntu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<x_zeuss> elkbuntu: for 64 bit proccessors would it be best to use the 64bit version or 32?
<see> anyone around
<neil_ubuntu> scguy318: i tried alternate install the prob is the same
<speeddemon8803> you might want to check that last website on ubotu's last message op's..its invalid.
<scguy318> neil_ubuntu: ok, try booting the LiveCD without quiet splash boot options by doing
<scguy318> neil_ubuntu: press F6 at boot menu, then backspace over quiet splash and see what messages occur
<Darius08x> I got to the part where I can choose where to install Windows. And it said it could not access the data on the partition so HDD fucked?
<scguy318> neil_ubuntu: you could also consider a net install via Windows
<see> where would i find the HorizSync  and VertRefresh  rate for my proview 19in widescreen>
<see> ?
<speeddemon8803> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Darius08x> Oh, sorry.
<Darius08x> Didn't even think about it.
<scguy318> Darious08x: like all partitions unknown? did you install
<scguy318> Darious08x: guided - entire disk?
<speeddemon8803> just friendly reminder is all. :)
<scguy318> Darious08x: when you were installing Ubuntu?
<neil_ubuntu> scguy318: ok ill try
<scguy318> see: spec sheet at your manufacturer's website
<see> ill give it a shot, thanks
<Darius08x> I believe so Scguy318
<KorN[CM]> hi all, I was hoping someone can lend a quick hand to downloading a decent alternative to flashfxp - which I used to use on MS windows
<KorN[CM]> running ubuntu desktop version 7.10 which I'm loving
<scguy318> Darius08x: then that Windows partition is bai bai if you were not aware
<KorN[CM]> but so far have found no DECENT alternatives
<KorN[CM]> any help would be MOST appreciated :)
<Darius08x> Well, wait. It let me choose how much of the disk I wanted to use. And I only used 50% of it.
<scguy318> Darius08x: oh, ok!
<scguy318> Darius08x: that was guided - resize :)
<Darius08x> Ah, ok.
<scguy318> Darius08x: but anyway
<scguy318> Darius08x: the partition screen basically says nice and unreadable your HDD?
<scguy318> Darius08x: probably best shot now is to plug HDD into another machine, see if you can read anything out
<scguy318> KorN[CM]: FlashFXP, download manager?
<scguy318> KorN[CM]: d4x is a good one
<Darius08x> Don't really have another machine to try it on. :/
<KorN[CM]> ok let me have a look :)
<scguy318> KorN[CM]: oh its an FTP manager
<scguy318> !ftp | KorN[CM]
<ubotu> KorN[CM]: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<scguy318> Darius08x: :(
<KorN[CM]> does it support imp, and exp ssl?
<speeddemon8803> My laptop has windows xp on it, a HP modified version..and ive tried to install Ubuntu on it..ANY version...and it says cannot create partition, cannot format either, any suggestions?
<scguy318> KorN[CM]: not sure, you may wanna check
<KorN[CM]> k will do, thanks
<dooglus> KorN[CM]: it doesn't do imp ssl, but it does pixie and troll ssl
<KorN[CM]> Ive tried  gftp, and kftpgrabber
<KorN[CM]> neither work for me
<KorN[CM]> hmmm I MUST have imp ssl support
<speeddemon8803> I can re-wipe it with the hp made cd's with NO problem whatsoever..i pop ubuntu in..and problems start.
<Baroquen> i've tried to compile the snd-hda-intel driver (successfully) - but modprobe says it doesn't exist.  I couldnt see any error messages during the compile.  I'm not sure of why this is happening.  Could it be an alsa bug?
<yomm> Hi, How can i "set a fixed order" for my 3 soundcards ? I tried alsactl store & restore, but it doesn't restore the order, just the cards settings ...Any help would be greatly appreciated !
<scguy318> speeddemon8803: how are you partitioning?
<scguy318> KorN[CM]: there's FileZilla port for *nix I think, and you could choose to run FlashFXP on Wine if you really wanted to
<speeddemon8803> using full disk, telling it to just do a clean install.
<adamonline45> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KorN[CM]> yeah I wanted to avoid using wine, but it may be the ONLY option ):
<speeddemon8803> ive tried out all possibilities..nothing works though.
<scguy318> Darius08x: right now I guess if you can, burn or make a USB bootable for Linux System Rescue CD or Rescubuntu Remix
<Darius08x> .....what
<scguy318> speeddemon8803: well, what happens?
<KorN[CM]> btw im using it for ftp-ftp transfers
<scguy318> Darius08x: might be a shot at data recovery
<KorN[CM]> hence why it needs to be as CLOSE to flashfxp as possible :)
<scguy318> speeddemon8803: and have you tried alternate installation methods?
<scguy318> !install | speeddemon8803
<ubotu> speeddemon8803: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<scguy318> speeddemon8803: there are ways to boot a net install via NTLDR and others
<speeddemon8803> im about to just download the alt-install cd.
<speeddemon8803> cuz ive been using the standard cd from shipit...with clearly no luck.
<KorN[CM]> filezilla looks nice :D
<scguy318> speeddemon8803: you can boot a net install
<KorN[CM]> let's hope imp ssl works, and I'll be happy as larry!
<scguy318> speeddemon8803: basically alternate CD install but instead of APT sources from CD, downloads from net
<scooby> looking for a tutorial on how to run xp under linux (vmware)
<Alan2> grr
<dhg_> hello all
<user11_011> !ming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speeddemon8803> !mingw
<scguy318> !vmware | scooby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mingw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> scooby: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<dhg_> any body know how to install HUEWAI 620 for ubuntu
<tarelerulz> Do any of you  have a 4311  rev 2  broadcom wlan cards ?  If so what did you do to get it working?
<scguy318> tarelerulz: I have a broadcom, not sure what chip/revision, but a good idea is ndiswrapper
<scooby> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<scguy318> tarelerulz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<scooby> how do i access !virtualizers
<scguy318> !virtualizers
<speeddemon8803> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<scguy318> Darius08x: wish you luck with your probs, but I must go for the night :( cya
<speeddemon8803> ;)
<Darius08x> Thank you for the help, bye.
<tarelerulz> scguy I have used nidwrapper ,but the card worked halfway . I could do irc , synaptic and stuff ,but web pages would time out.
<tarelerulz> on the other hand I think I mess up my system so much I don't know if I did not do something that made it not work right.   after while lan had the same problem
<Baroquen> i'm having troubles with my sound driver.  modprobe says it doesn't exist.  is anyone able to help me debug the problem?
<Extravert> hello can someone help me with C?
<dooglus> Extravert: yes
<tarelerulz> So baroquen does your card work . I mean you get sound and stuff
<dooglus> Extravert: although this is #ubuntu
<KorN[CM]> YAY filezilla works
<KorN[CM]> thanks so much!
<Baroquen> tarelerulz: no sound.  it used to work and I had to re-install...  I had to "tweak" it previously and someone helped me last time
<speeddemon8803> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<adamonline45> !awm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yaki> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tarelerulz> Baroquen ,  I love random  stuff stop working out of the blue . I have had that to me so much or different thing work on different installs or synaptic not being able to install something is fun too
<Baroquen> speeddemon8803: I tried the soundtroubleshooting (all options) and none of them worked.
<speeddemon8803> hmm....
<Baroquen> tarelrulz: the chipset is a relatively new Intel chipset, so the tweaking stuff is predictable ... I just don't know what more to tweak than the instructions at soundtroubleshooting site...
<Ripper^^> quit
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem, I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy
<AnAnt> now any user can login without supplying a password !
<dooglus> AnAnt: whats your IP address?
<Don64> lol
 * speeddemon8803 looks at dooglus
<AnAnt> and if I try to run a command sudo I get this: "Sorry, try again." 3 times (without even asking me for a password)
<Extravert> dooglus: sry
<AnAnt> dooglus: I'm behind a NAT
<dooglus> AnAnt: just kidding
<tarelerulz> Baroquen,  I feel you on that .  At this moment my wireless card don't work and I am lost as to how to make it work. I think my card it too old or something
<Extravert> dooglus: do you know how to access a text file and take all the data from it and put it in a string?
<AnAnt> man, even root logs in !!!
<tarelerulz> I mean what I have read are for rev 3-4 none which is my card.
<AnAnt> man, even root logs in with a password !
<AnAnt> that's crazy !
<speeddemon8803> anant, how long have you had it installed?
<AnAnt> speeddemon8803: I just upgraded !
<dooglus> Extravert: open() and read()?
<speeddemon8803> hmm....wow.
 * jenda waves at dooglus :)
<dooglus> hey jenda
<Extravert> dooglus: fopen() and fclose()?
<speeddemon8803> omg its JENDA!
<dooglus> jenda: do you still have that t-shirt?
 * speeddemon8803 bows
<Baroquen> i just found out there's an alsa channel... i'll try over there :)
<speeddemon8803> hehe
<jenda> dooglus: sure do :)
<dooglus> Extravert: fopen gives you buffered input if you need that
<jenda> dooglus: PM
<Extravert> dooglus: il pm
<speeddemon8803> jenda: still doing the poster thing?
<AnAnt> I suspect that it has to do with PAM
<AnAnt> I used to be member of an Active Directory in Feisty (hence I did some changes to PAM)
<tarelerulz> This wireless card sound like anything one one heard of or have Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)?
<scooby> how do i open a terminal as root?
<astro76> scooby, sudo -i
<astro76> !sudo | scooby
<ubotu> scooby: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<AnAnt> can't anyone help ?
<jenda> speeddemon8803: unfortunately, I'm out :(
<speeddemon8803> awww man!
<speeddemon8803> Would I get in trouble if I tried to make my own?
<speeddemon8803> nevermind that question..DURR
<speeddemon8803> lol
<speeddemon8803> what was the site for the picture?
<Suva> OMG OMG, I installed bunununvununtu yesterday
<Suva> There is some sort of problem though
<Suva> I installed the realtime kernel
<Suva> And now sometimes when I log on, it complains about "gnome-settings deamon not running"
<Suva> And desktop looks uglee when I log in, when I restart X then it's all right again
<mosno> Suva: i got that too. but i reverted to the default kernel
<mosno> Suva: that's related to the settings-daemon
<Suva> Reverting to default kernel is unfortunately not an option
<intint> suva: i get that too sometimes in vmware
<Suva> What else could I try?
<mosno> Suva: if we're both getting it on fresh installs, then it's likely a bug -- check launchpad
<Suva> Launchpad?
<mosno> Suva: check google ;)
<dgjones> !launchpad | Suva
<ubotu> Suva: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Baroquen> bye
<johns^> Suva: I've had that also but not anymore. As far as I recall, it was a permission problem, but I'm not sure. What does it say when you run it from a terminal?
<Suva> johns^: Run what from terminal?
<johns^> gnome-settings.daemon
<johns^> gnome-settings-daemon
<user11_011> which pack should be installed which gives JAVA_HOME
<johns^> I believe I removed some temp files in /tmp
<neehoh> hi
<johns^> or maybe I added it to the startup stuff in system>settings>sessions
<Archon> what package do i need to be able to connect to mysql (via apache2) but not to INSTALL the mysql server?
<jack|ass> mysql-client
<neehoh> does exisist one chanel by wordpress?
<Suva> That gnome-settings bug seems to be weird one
<Archon> ok thanks jack|ass
<bezibaerchen> Archon: NO
<Suva> Because sometimes it does work
<jack|ass> Archon: no problem, douche!
<jack|ass> Archon: oh, wait... jack|ass... yes... :)
<bezibaerchen> Archon: you need "php5-mysql"
<Archon> hmm
<jack|ass> Archon: oh, sorry, he's correct.
<jack|ass> Archon: I missed the part about apache2.
<zetheroo> what will open a CMYK PSD file in linux?
<evi|one> Hi. What would be a good place to bing up a ssh tunnel? Already tried /etc/rc.local and it didn't work.
<Archon> thanks bezibaerchen
<jack|ass> Archon: although really depending on what you're doing, there's probably a perl one that'll work too.
<Archon> php
<bezibaerchen> mysqlclient may be a dependency, but you need the php-module to connect via php. or viceversa if you wanna introduce perl :-)
<jack|ass> zetheroo: Gimp maybe?
<whabo> IS there a WAy to get a skype phone adapter WORKING in linux??? HELP .. i have a Dlink PHD-50U
<hyde> hej
<jack|ass> zetheroo: or is that one of the things they don't support yet?
<zetheroo> jack|ass: nope
<hyde> jest tu ktoś??
<dgjones> !pl | hyde
<ubotu> hyde: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zetheroo> anyone?.... I need to open a CMYK PSD file in Linux
<BubblegumTate> I just installed Apache/MySQL/PHP and apache seems to work fine and SSI and PHP work but it refuses to serve the .css files returning a 403 error. How do I configure it to allow a file type? (I tried #apache but it's pretty dead there)
<triplc> hi all
<BubblegumTate> zetheroo: pixel should be able to help
<triplc> How to select Chinese font for BlueFish?
<zetheroo> BubblegumTate: thats not free is it!?
<chilli_> lol
<chilli_> bluefish
<BubblegumTate> it's non-free but I think there's a trial
<BubblegumTate> version
<corruptionoflulz> what command to install kde desktop?
<triplc> How to select Chinese font for BlueFish? I am using "ordinary font" for other stuff... but went it comes to Chiense text... it just selects the urgly font somewhere I don't know
<sladen> triplc: it's probably taking place at a lower level
<sladen> triplc: eg. a request is made for some text to written in the default font
<sladen> triplc: and if the default font does not contain those glyphs, they will be transparently fetched from another font
<triplc> sladen, ok... lower level... but please tell me where I can set it
<sladen> triplc: System->Prefences->Appearance->Fonts?
<triplc> sladen: hmm... no... that preference just only allow to select "one" font.
<BubblegumTate> ignor my issues
<sladen> triplc: ...the default font?
<BubblegumTate> I solved them using the power of mental thinking
<corruptionoflulz> what command to install kde desktop?
<sladen> triplc: Bluefish may have it's own choice as to what default font to install
<corruptionoflulz> aptitude?
<chilli_> what si bluefish
<sladen> triplc: remember that most web-text /does not/ specify a font
<triplc> sladen, actually, I am not using GNOME, I use Fluxbox... please me the program to run... not that meny
<triplc> (menu)
<chilli_> what is blue fish
<Suva> The bug(s) are apparently closed
<sladen> triplc: gnome-appearance-properties, I think.
<Suva> I wonder whether I should do some debugging or something
<sladen> chilli_: BlueFish is an HTML authoring program, that triplc is currently using, you can install in from Add/Remove Programs...
<chilli_> what is blue fish
<Suva> But in the other hand this is exactly the reason why I migrated from debian
<sladen> chilli_: please, just ask once!
<chilli_> what does it od
<chilli_> sorrie
<bauke> hi all. I have 3 fat32 drives listed in "Locations". After some minutes of inactivity I click the drive and it's Nautilis-screen freezes (goes black). After 5 - 10 secs it comes back again. This is irritating, what should I do?
<whabo> hey there... is there a program i can use  to record my screen??? like a screen capture????? a clone of frams/camstudio or anything thx???? anyone?
<massymax> #pes@irc.ptnet.org
<triplc> chilli_, BlueFish is a good editor -- php, html (code),....
<bauke> whabo: Istanbul
<chilli_> ic
<whabo> bauke: is that the only program?
<sladen> an HTML authoring program, allows you to create Web (WWW) pages in a graphical click-and-draw way.  Bluefish is an HTML authoring tool.  Bluefish can therefore help you to make webpages in a graphical way, rather than completely from scratch in a text-editor.  http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/ for more details
<triplc> sladen: gnome-appearance-properties does not work, i am sorry
<bauke> whabo: recordmydesktop
<whabo> bauke: thx alot
<sladen> triplc: sorry.  Perhaps you could ask fluxbox people if you've chosen to use that
<triplc> maybe the best way is to "remove" all other chinese fonts except the one I need :-)
<sladen> triplc: I do not know BlueFish, but I suspect there are menus containing preferences
<sladen> triplc: that would work for you.  Remember that when you put the page on the web, you will not be able to choose the fonts that the person reading the page has
<dgjones> whabo, give me a minute, I'll find a link to the Ubuntu screencasting team, they have some good suggestions about recording your desktop
<triplc> sladen, ah... fluxbox does not do anything about that... it is just a Window Manager... and it does not care about most of other things that Gnome/KDE do... anyway, thanks for your helps and patient :-)
<sladen> triplc: if it's a case of the Chinese font that comes up by default "not looking good", then your skills and advice on improving that centrally for the whole of *buntu would be greatefully received
<sladen> triplc: you can also select the default font from Firefox, for when you view the completed page, is that what you were after?
<whabo> dgjones: thx alottt
<dgjones> whabo, have a look this, its got suggestions on good practice and software to use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<triplc> sladen, I know about Firefox font settings, which contains setting different fonts for different charset... i only hit problem with bluefish which does not have that
<Suva> BTW, how do I switch to compiz?
<whabo> dgjones: thank you very much
<Suva> Is there a button for it somewhere=
<dgjones> whabo, your welcome
<K_Dallas> Morning guys! I did a stupid thing which made my laptop to ask for  network/server to log in instead of the usual username and pw. But I have no clue as what to enter in there and now i am being locked out of my system. I appreciate any help with this
<K_Dallas> i think it is due to activating: Remote Login via XDMCP
<gvsa123> quick question... if i want to export settings for firefox in ubuntu for later installations to save settings, plugins, saved passwords, etc... i just have to make a backup of /home/me/.mozilla right?
<triplc> gvsa123: yes
<gvsa123> triplc: and if i'm trying to manage multiple users on one ubuntu desktop, i can simply save the .mozilla to their /home folder and they should have the same plugins, settings, bookmarks, etc working on their account?
<triplc> gvsa123, i never tried that multiple users :-)
<gvsa123> i see... but the plugins you install are all in .mozilla right?
<triplc> gvsa123, sure
<K|NgGh0sT> Hello, I'm not using Ubuntu, I'm using debian but this doesnt matter which distro i'm using. I was wondering if someoen could help me recover my LVM. I rebooted and now it has vanished
<gvsa123> triplc: all the plugins are located in .mozilla right?
<K|NgGh0sT> I beg of someone with LVM experience to help
<pgan> For reference - after my grub error 22, I finally booted. First I made a new primary partition sda1 on remainder of my disk and still could not install grub there as before.  Then I installed Gutsy on sda1, grub was correctly installed there and also booted my original installation on sda5.  I still don't know what the problem was.
<Suva> That arises a question, can I someone easily get rid of those volumes Ubuntu created by default
<Suva> I want root & swap configuration, no other special volumes
<triplc> gvsa123, ~/.mozilla/firefox/something/extensions/ , i think
<kane77> what's with all those floods lately?
<Ceni> existe alguma pessoa que fala português aqui?
<dgjones> !pt | Ceni
<ubotu> Ceni: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ceni> Obrigado!
<pgan> How can I make the console font smaller?
<user11_011> is lightbox under LGPL?
<bauke> pgan: change profile settings
<K|NgGh0sT> How can I fix mount: /dev/mapper/vg0-media: can't read superblock ?
<PDQ> Http://pdq1.freehostia.com  BEST ANIME RADIO STATION IN THE INTERNET STREAMING AT 320KBPS!!! come listen to us now!
<gordonjcp> !ops | PDQ is spamming
<ubotu> PDQ is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<blue|palm> hi, if i have just shift-deleted a file, is there any way to recover it?
<Ezdeis> witam
<PDQ> ctrl z
<PDQ> to recover it?
<blue|palm> PDQ tried c-z didnt work
<blue|palm> PDQ, yes I want to recover it
<rob> blackbone, not really, but you could try recovery software (it may work)
<ciclo> may be there exist a ~filename
<primary> Hello. I installed mp3 preview support for Ubuntu, since I read that it might fix an error I've been getting with Nautilus where I can't open anything because it says "Unable to create pipe: Too many files open" or something (I have to use killall). However, I'm finding the cure to be kind of annoying, but I can't remember how to remove mp3 preview. Can someone help me out?
<ciclo> and you can recover it by renaming it
<blue|palm> rob, recovery software for ubuntu? do you have a name for me?
<blue|palm> ciclo, i doubt it since its a 300mb video file :-(
 * luddite greets all
<rob> blue|palm, not off the top of my head sorry, you will need to google for it. There does exist several Live CD distros for exactly that purpose, you might be able to recover it by replaying your filesystem journal if you use a journaling filesystem but don't quote me on that
<bauke> primary: uninstall mp321
<luddite> nortel contivity VPN client connectivity with 7.10: can it be done?
<ciclo>  blue|palm, don't try to write anything on that partition, and find a software to recover it
<blue|palm> rob, ciclo thanks, off I go to find some sort of recovery softare for GNU/Linux
<K_Dallas> if you bear with me, here is what i have got: ubuntu startwith "Add host", help says: the main area on this application shows hosts on the local network that hve XDMCP enabled, ...  and it shows no host to select!
<ciclo> blue|palm, you are welcome, and be sure don not write anything on that partition, or, recovery might be failed
<blue|palm> ciclo, thanks
<luckybamboo> is it possible to access Module-method in script/console? for example tmp = ApplicationHelper.new; tmp.foo   doesn't work.
<Kavok> How do I get my "Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter" working with Ubuntu ?
<luckybamboo> wrong #
<harveyd> I think the copy of flashplayer that ubuntu keeps updating me with is broken
<harveyd> r60 seems to fail completely to make socket connections
<pgan> bauke: I'm talking about the console font, not the terminal emulator (gnome-terminal) font
<chazco> Hi... is anyone else getting really slow downloads from the repositorys?
<bezibaerchen> chazco: yes, kinda slow today
<chazco> Ah ok... thought it was just mine. Went as low as 10KB/s (down from a usual 240KB/s)
<z9999> We are attempting to get our wireless working and wish to try a new driver. Must we uninstall the previously installed driver before proceeding with installing the driver with ndiswrapper? If so what commands are necessary to accomplish this? Thanks
<Fethman> Hi can anyone point me to a how to how can I reinstall the intell wireless drivers after manualy recompiling the kernel since it's in the restricted-modules package
<user11_011> is lightbox under LGPL?
<pgan> z9999: If your previous driver was a module, it would be good to unload it (see "man lsmod").  If instead it was registered under the ndiswrapper module, it would be good to unregister it (see "man ndiswrapper").
<pgan> user11_011: I don't know what lightbox is, but have you searched the web for that?
<user11_011> pgan: yes but couldnt find it. FYI lightbox is a very commonly used javascript lib
<pgan> user11_011: Wikipedia says it's under the  Creative Commons Attribution 2.5 License
<user11_011> pgan : oh thanks.
<pgan> the project page supports this
<LovNPeace> what is that linux utility to change vga mode in console mode
<Stevethepirate> Hi. I need a way to make my "line out
<AA> FDG
<AA> son of a bitch
<Stevethepirate> Hi. I need a way to make my "line out" jack on my PC become a sub out... i.e. apply an equalizer to it.
<user11_011> pgan : is there any place where we can find license of any product apart from google.
<Stevethepirate> !language | AA
<ubotu> AA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pgan> LovNPeace: I just came to ask how to change the console font!
<AA> ihr motherfucker
<imyousuf> Hi, has anybody installed EST-610U on Ubuntu?
<pgan> user11_011: yahoo?
<Stevethepirate> !language | AA
<ubotu> AA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AA> no mother
<user11_011> pgan : was that a joke?
<ws159> kjoi
<AA> hahaha it was funny
<ws159> hgallo
<AA> i come germany
<AA> hello
<Stevethepirate> greets
<pgan> user11_011: kind of...  I don't know other ways than reading the project page.
<AA> you are sweet
<ws159> hk
<ws159> hallo jasmin (AA)
<pgan> user11_011: that is, the page of the project you are interested in.
<ws159> how are you
<thomas_> hi @ all
<pgan> Fethman: I think you could go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<imyousuf> has anybody installed EST-610U on Ubuntu?
<user11_011> pgan : That's right. but there needs to be a open source( or rather ubuntu) initiaive where we can go  type the name of any product and we get its latest standings in terms of license.
<ws159> zhjtögdn
<imyousuf> has anyone installed any USB products with product id = 0610?
<ws159> i had school
<ws159> haloo
<AA> HHHAAAAAAY
<AA> WHO LIKE SEX
<ws159> ihr kiderficker
<dgjones> !ops | AA & ws159
<ubotu> AA & ws159: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ws159> aa is ja porno star
<wsres> hi
<angel> hello room! noob here
<kane77> ws159, stop it!
<Baroquen> hi everyone...
<wsres> moin
<ws159> bay bay
<Baroquen> I had success at the alsa group and my snd-hda-intel now loads.....
<angel> ubuntu is God's gift to the noob nerd
<pgan> user11_011: This is outside the scope of Ubuntu, but there may be a project like that.  Or web search engines may be more effective.  Projects hosted at sourceforge can be browsed by license, and I think ones listed at Google code.
<pgan> !offtopic | angel
<ubotu> angel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<imyousuf> has anybody installed EST-610U on Ubuntu?
<imyousuf> or has anyone installed any USB products with product id = 0610?
<pgan> How can I change the concole font?
<Baroquen> the trick to get snd-hda-intel was to do a rmmod on all "snd" modules and to re-load them...  that was it!!
<angel> AWESOME!! i do need a quick Q answered. right now i am running off the live CD (man that is cool) and i was curious to know if i can choose my packages to be included with the install. i want to remove some packages i am not using
<angel> or going to use rather
<Fethman> pgan: Thanks but I don't think It will work since I want to manually recompile the kernel
<_bt> angel: you cannot, but you can remove them after you install
<pgan> angel: with the live CD you can't choose the packages that are installed, I think.  You can install them and uninstall them later
<timsandtoms> Hey guys? Whats the difference between KDE and GNOME? Im new to linux
<angel> thanks _bt, i'll researck making a kickstart file or whatever it is called for the future. **I luv me some unattedned installs**
<Xan123> Привет свои есть ?
<angel> thanks pgan
<pgan> angel: With the alternate CD you may be able to
<dgjones> !ru | Xan123
<ubotu> Xan123: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<pgan> !ru | Xan123
<nemo_> if i am running gutsy (64) can i play WOW if i only have the 32bit dvd?
<labinnsw> I am having a problem that I am hoping someone can help me with. On Gutsy, I cannot print to PDF. Here is a link to the error log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46925/plain/
<K_Dallas> Any help with disabling XDMCP ? Thsnks
<Baroquen> yay!  my intel ICH9 is working with digital out :)
<angel> timsandtoms| afaik they are both GUIs for your linux. they basically do the same thing but  you might have a preference over the other. i had to install both and log in to "Feel them out". gnome seemed to do it for me
<cheetahfr> hi, i wonder if someone could help me out. i have an offline ubuntu machine, i've just downloaded xmms to play mp3, how do i install it?
<cheetahfr> i've unzipped teh tar file..
<Marcusklaas> dude
<Marcusklaas> just go to terminal
<cheetahfr> yep..
<Marcusklaas> apt-get install <teh_programz j00 ned>
<cheetahfr> i have, it says "couldn't find package xmms"
<angel> cheetahfr| ubuntu with no internet is like corvette with no gas
<cheetahfr> it's on the desktop, do i need to put it ina  specific folder?
<Marcusklaas> LOL ANGEL TRU.DAT
<cheetahfr> yeah. i'm just setting her up, angel. i want to use her as my internet computer as soon as i know how to operate her
<Marcusklaas> omg cheetahfr .. you'll need internet to install those packages .. it's a pain 2 do it urslef
<Marcusklaas> get her hooked onto the internet right now dawg ..
<cheetahfr> but do you see what i'm saying? it's not on the internet. does that mean i can't install it?
<Marcusklaas> yea
<dgjones> cheetahfr, where did you download it from, if it was from http://packages.ubuntu.com/, you should be able to right click on the file and it'll give you an option to install
<cheetahfr> if i do, i lose you guys. plus: ubuntu doesn't recognise my wireless hardware
<kitofhawaii> angel: /:) explain that to my lab boxes...:-P
<timsandtoms> angel: thanks. So all this "Designed for KDE" and such that I see just basically means its designed to look coolest in KDE? :P
<cheetahfr> dgjones. thanks. i'll check that website out.
<Fethman> Hmm I need to recomplie my kernel with slab memory allocator instead of slub, since it's causing me problems with the suspend and my videocard (ati :() I'm thinking if there is already a kernel for gutsty complied with slab or If I do it manually how can I reinstall the drivers for my wlan card(intel)
<angel> cheetahfr| there are 2 ways to install, apt-get and manual. i dunno if xmms is on the cd, try the dvd and use apt-get, try to stay away from manual stuff if you are a noob
<Marcusklaas> Cheetahfr, there's an IRC client in Ubuntu: pidgin.
<Baroquen> bye everyone...
<dgjones> cheetahfr, if you search for xmms for whichever version of ubuntu you're using, at the bottom, there should be a single file you can download which included the necessary dependancies
<ikonia> angel: manual ?
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: thats not an irc client, irssi, BitchX x-chat are irc clients
<Stevethepirate> Hi. I'm on gutsy.. looking [reading a guide] but i lack /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc.conf
<Marcusklaas> im using pidgin ..
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: pidgin just has an irc gatewa
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: pidgin just has an irc gateway
<angel> timsandtoms| pretty much, but you can use kde guis in gnome. for example, bittorrent sux ass so i use ktorrent(for the kde) on my gnome
<Marcusklaas> that makes it a client
<pgan> How can I change my console font?
<Marcusklaas> LOL
<cheetahfr> i'd love to use apt-get, but it's not an option. so, it's on the cd.. i'll check that.
<Marcusklaas> r j00 seriuz pgan?
<timsandtoms> angel: Thats actually EXACTLY why I asked :D ktorrent says its for KDE
<Stevethepirate> !nice | Marcusklaas
<ubotu> Marcusklaas: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<angel> ikonia: my keyboard is broken
<labinnsw> Ok, I guess not help with my PDF tonight
<Stevethepirate> lol
<ikonia> angel: really, what is the problem ?
<Stevethepirate> clearly phailure is an option for the bot. :P
<angel> timsandtoms|you can still use it on gnome, in fact, i recommend it
<Marcusklaas> LOL steventhepirate
<timsandtoms> ikonia: What are the advantages of an actual IRC client over Pidgin? This is really my first IRC room I've been in, I don't know anything about IRC really...
<Marcusklaas> none
<ikonia> timsandtoms: just more features in native irc clients
<Marcusklaas> ikonia is just one of those oldskoolers
<Stevethepirate> lul
<ikonia> timsandtoms: depends how much you want to interact
<Stevethepirate> !lol | Stevethepirate
<timsandtoms> angel: :D Awesome, thanks. /g/ recommended it too as kinda linux version of utorrent, haha
<angel> ikonia | it does not automatically correct my spelling based on the grammer i am using.
<timsandtoms> ikonia: Coupla examples?
<Marcusklaas> !lol > marcusklaas
<Stevethepirate> !lol
<ikonia> angel: please don't waste my time
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<angel> see, it is grammar not grammer
<ikonia> !bootabuse >Marcusklaas
<Stevethepirate> lol @ that
<ikonia> !botabuse >Marcusklaas
<ikonia> timsandtoms: for example if you are an operater, you can bind functions, that sort of thing
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: where has the /etc/asound.conf moved to on my PX?
<Stevethepirate> *PC
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: no idea
<[n00b]Shadow> is there a ubuntu equal to debians dos2unix?
<Stevethepirate> wine?
<cheetahfr> so i've got the cd in there. how does apt-get find xmms on the cd?
<Stevethepirate> unix2dos
<Stevethepirate> = failing life
<[n00b]Shadow> unix2dos? x/
<cheetahfr> (i'm wondering why ubuntu doesn't automatically put the necessary codec's on for mp3's in the first place)
<Stevethepirate> cheetahfr: add it as a repository in adept.
<Marcusklaas> STEVE TAH_PAIRATE .. where iz j00 from?
<angel> cheetahfr| it should have the cd as part of the repositories
<ikonia> !offtopic >Marcusklaas
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: please speak in english
<cheetahfr> um, ok.
<Stevethepirate> cheetahfr: its for licensing issues
<kitofhawaii> dosbox works
<[n00b]Shadow> ...
<Stevethepirate> Marcusklaas: South Africa [ZAR]
<timsandtoms> ikonia: Ah, ok. Any suggestions on which I should get if I do get one? I'm kinda fond of Pidgin and Windows Live messengers interface, similar would be great
<kitofhawaii> oh duh...:)
<cheetahfr> what's adept?
<angel> so anyone put XBMC on ubuntu yet?
<cheetahfr> sorry.
<ikonia> timsandtoms: if you like the interface, stick with pidgin
<[n00b]Shadow> dos2unix hammers out the unused windows text from files...
<[n00b]Shadow> x/
<Marcusklaas> angel: XBMC?
<Stevethepirate> Just Pidgin on linux.. whats wrong with using it?
<ikonia> [n00b]Shadow: not sure if that package still exists, check the package manager, or use sed
<Stevethepirate> For IRC'ing its not -that- bad..
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: its a fine gateway
<Stevethepirate> cheetahfr: its a package manager
<[n00b]Shadow> im not using ubuntu, asking for a friend lol :p
<timsandtoms> Stevethepirate: Nothin, just if I ever did need another one, I'd wanna know what to get
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: its all personal prefecnce
<Marcusklaas> 1 thing i hate about pidgin: buddy list synchronization issues every tiem u start
<cheetahfr> i can't find it in my list of programs..
<ikonia> [n00b]Shadow: then get him to come in and ask, we don't support by proxy
<angel> Marcusklaas| Xbox Media Center
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: you mean he's behind a firewall or something?
<Stevethepirate> and pidgin can't connect?
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: no, not at all, I didn't say anything about pidgin
<Stevethepirate> timsandtoms: to be honest.. i use irssi since its easy to screen and simplistic
<mimat86> ciao
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: ah, soz.. getting rather confused..
<ikonia> timsandtoms: its all personal preference, try them, see what you like
<Stevethepirate> typing on a 50" plasma with a res of olnly 1280x1024 is fail.
<mimat86> qualche italiano?
<angel> how do i become and official ubuntu distributor?
<timsandtoms> ikonia: ok, will do
<Marcusklaas> lol angel?
<Stevethepirate> have sex with mark shuttleworth
<cheetahfr> what if there is no 'adept' program in the applications/system menus?
<ikonia> angel: please stop wasting peoples time
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: don't feed the troll
<angel> hhmmmm, well i am straight but ok
<cheetahfr> sorry to be a dumb cunt, good karma to you guys.
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: he probably just wants to get > 2 CD's
<mimat86> ci sn italiani??
<kitofhawaii> [noob]Shadow: the ubuntu package is tofrodos and is available
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Marcusklaas> who teh_hell is mark shuttleworth?
<Stevethepirate> cheetahfr: "Package Manager"
<dgjones> !it | mimat86
<ubotu> mimat86: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<[n00b]Shadow> thanks kitofhawaii
<Stevethepirate> Marcusklaas: lol.
<mimat86> thanks
<Marcusklaas> Stevethepirate, what?
<cheetahfr> i have synaptic pakcage manager, i'll use that.
<Stevethepirate> Marcusklaas: he's the dude paying for Ubuntu
<Stevethepirate> A South African as well :P
<elkbuntu> cheetahfr, please watch your language, swearing is not welcome in here
<Marcusklaas> cheetahfr .. u half-assed .. ass .. GET UR ASS HOOKED UP TO TEH_INTERNET OR j0r ubuntu pc is worthlezz
<gordonjcp> heh
<angel> ikonia| how am i wasting people's time? there is a list of people you can request a free cd from. i am asking how do i put my name up there.
<ikonia> Marcusklaas I've asked you o3 times to a.) speak in english b.) watch your language c.) stop going off topic
<noobcoder> what is the easiest way to share an entire drive?
<cheetahfr> marcusklaas, it will happen. i just want to play mp3's first. then i have to figure out how to get ubuntu to recognise my wireless device.
<Stevethepirate> noobcoder: install ssh-server
<ikonia> angel: because I don't believe you because of your time wasting keyboard comments
<gordonjcp> jeez, is it drunk american teenager hour in here or something?
<noobcoder> I have ssh-server installed
<ikonia> gordonjcp: it's being delt with
<rere> hai ax-ax
<Stevethepirate> noobcoder: then they can scp stuff off oyu.
<Stevethepirate> *you
<noobcoder> I am setting up a movie server
<Stevethepirate> or use WinSCP
<Stevethepirate> noobcoder: sound #illegal
<drcode> hi all
<gordonjcp> ikonia: it's always September...
<angel> ikonia| oh, sorry about that. it was a bad joke. i'll be good
<noobcoder> all my data is on the /media dive
<drcode> how I can install ubuntu from Disk On Key?
<Stevethepirate> noobcoder: ftp probably easier..
<Marcusklaas> Stevethepirate, is it public how much Mark Shuttleworth is paying to Ubuntu project?
<Stevethepirate> Yes.
<cheetahfr> there is no option to add a repository in the synaptic package manager...
<ikonia> !offtopic >Marcusklaas
<Marcusklaas> How muhc!?
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: read ubuntu.com
<cheetahfr> should i just give up and bang my head against the wall?
<Eric_C> hi is there a german ubuntu channel?
<noobcoder> I want to be able to stream the data off the drive
<ikonia> Eric_C: ubuntu-de
<Stevethepirate> Eric_C: #ubuntu-da
<Stevethepirate> *de
<gordonjcp> !de | Eric_C
<noobcoder> i have samba installed
<angel> noobcoder| what are you going to use?
<Stevethepirate> lol
<Stevethepirate> yeah
<Eric_C> thx ikonia
<ubotu> Eric_C: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: its not -da
<gordonjcp> heh
<Stevethepirate> noobcoder: samba is fail.
<Stevethepirate> well.
<Marcusklaas> cheetahfr .. please just get ur ubuntu pc on teh_net and things will go 1000x easier
<gordonjcp> Eric_C: do you know what the channel is called now?
<Stevethepirate> I must set it up.
<angel> noobcoder| wait, is the streaming going to handled by the client or the server?
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: thats why i *de'ed
<gordonjcp> !en | Marcusklaas
<ubotu> Marcusklaas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: I saw
<Stevethepirate> ah
<Stevethepirate> lag is fail.
<noobcoder> samba works but asks for a pw when I have rw
<cheetahfr> but i can't marcus. it doesn't recognise my wireless. please understand this.
<cheetahfr> i just want to play mp3's, is it really this hard just to get xmms to work?
<Marcusklaas> cheetahfr .. aah ... k dat sux
<nixNewb> hey yall
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: please speek english
<kitofhawaii> cheetahfr: you don't have a hardwire available?
<noobcoder> I am streaming to my xbox
<Marcusklaas> sorry ikonia
<cheetahfr> not at present.
<nixNewb> if i have version 7.04, how can i upgrade to 7.10 without burning a new cd?
<Stevethepirate> noobcoder: hmmm. seriously..
<nixNewb> apt-get upgrade?
<ikonia> nixNewb: you can use the upgrade process on the internet
<ikonia> !upgrade >nixNewb
<Stevethepirate> !upgrade | nixNewb
<ubotu> nixNewb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Marcusklaas> cheetahfr .. this is trouble .. if j00 dont have internet j00 kant instal ne software or drivers .. OR UPDATES
<ikonia> !goodbotuse >Stevethepirate
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: last request "Speak in English"
<angel> cheetahfr| hook it up to the net, then sudo apt-get update, then run an mp3, ubuntu will ask you if you want to install the codecs needed
<Stevethepirate> noobcoder: how are you trying to send the video?
<cheetahfr> yes, i will get the internet. in time.
<noobcoder> smb
<angel> cheetahfr| it is the easiest way
<nixNewb> sudo !upgrade ?
<cheetahfr> it does not recognise my wireless, so i figured i'd play a few tunes as this computer doesn't haqve a soundcard...
<Stevethepirate> noobcoder: no I'm saying..
<Stevethepirate> what type of files does ur XBox allow
<cheetahfr> if i take the wireless otu of this computer, i lose my ability to use the internet, and ubuntu doesn't recognise my device
<noobcoder> avi,xvid
<Stevethepirate> like, does it allow "windows network searching" as such
<Stevethepirate> can you use ftp's off it?
<nixNewb> thanks ubotu
<kitofhawaii> cheetahfr: then i'd say uhm...install rpm off the ubuntu cd, and walk over the xmms redhat packag to your box over sneakernet :)
<noobcoder> humm Ill have to check
<nixNewb> looks like what i need, appreciate it
<Stevethepirate> !xbox > steven_office
<sasha_> hi
<sasha_> LD
<Stevethepirate> oops
<sasha_> :D
<ikonia> kitofhawaii: please don't recommend things like that
<Stevethepirate> !xbox > Stevethepirate
<pgan> How can I change my console fonts?
<cheetahfr> alright. i'll just give up and play audio cd's.
<angel> Stevethepirate| xbox? he said he had an xbox?
<m0u5e> anyone know why it'll take 2-12 weeks to ship something for 14 US dollars from ubuntu.com? :/
<rere> halo adam, boleh kenalan?
<Stevethepirate> cheetahfr: you trying to get mp3 working?
<cheetahfr> incidently, is it easy to get ubuntu to recognise a usb wireless device?
<pgan> !justask > sasha
<Invert314> right now emeral loads by default when i start compiz fusion....how do i switch it to gtk-window-decorator?
<Stevethepirate> !english > rere
<sasha_> can someone help me with Maximize/Minimize buttons
<cheetahfr> yes, steve. but i don't have internet available.
<sasha_> :S
<cheetahfr> i have xmms downloaded as a tar and sitting on the ubuntu desktop.
<sasha_> i cant move windows :S
<kitofhawaii> ikonia: if he insists on it being offline, there's no other real easier choice...
<cheetahfr> apparently it's too hard to install without the internet.
<ikonia> kitofhawaii: then he's not able to get support
<Stevethepirate> cheetahfr: well, its not xmms you really need.
<ikonia> cheetahfr: the bottom line is the codecs needed are online only
<cheetahfr> i can't go online, it does not recognise my wireless card.
<Suva> XMMS is ugly
<Stevethepirate> look on the internet for a guide on what codecs are needed.
<cheetahfr> i can download anything from here and transfer it to the ubuntu computer.
<Stevethepirate> and then get those packages.
<nemo_> how can i run a 32bit linux app on my 64bit Ubuntu distro? compatibility mode?
<cheetahfr> right.
<drcode> any idea , how I can install ubuntu from DiskOnKey ?
<m0u5e> if canonical wants us to purchase things from their store, they should make it cheaper :/
<ikonia> cheetahfr: ok, so get the correct packages online and install them from a cd
<ikonia> !offtopic >m0u5e
<dgjones> cheetahfr, have you looked at the packages.ubuntu.com website I suggested to you earlier?
<Stevethepirate> nemo_: i think they may have backwards compatability.. like, default.
<pgan> ikonia: he can get them from another computer and install them from a usb drive
<ikonia> nemo_: you need to use something like a 32bit chroot
<cheetahfr> dgjones, yeah i did. hold on one moment.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: thats nonese, 32bit libs are not backward compatability
<sasha_> can someone help me
<ikonia> pgan: thats very true
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: A -lot- of apps
<ikonia> sasha_: possibly, what is the problem
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: none
<sasha_> i dont have Maximize/Minimize buttons
<cheetahfr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/sound/xmms. it's confusing. what do i download?
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: I've seen it being done.
<sasha_> i cant move windows
<sasha_> :D
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: no 32bit apps will run on a 64 bit base system
<Stevethepirate> Not natively.
<ikonia> sasha_: you can't move windows ?
<angel> cheetahfr| visit http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing.html and read the part that says Installing a package manually
<sasha_> i was install compiz
<sasha_> nope
<Stevethepirate> But sandboxed, easily.
<cheetahfr> sweet, thanks angel.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: yes, so thats not compatabile, so please don't offer fantasy solutions to people
<cheetahfr> a package is a tar zip, is it?
<angel> next!
<cheetahfr> just to confirm.
<nemo_> Stevethepirate: i am trying to use Cedega to run WOW, on my gutsy(x64) system
<ikonia> sasha_: can you expand a bit on that
<cheetahfr> okay, i'm gone. thanks for your help anyway.
<angel> cheetahfr| afaik dude
<pgan> sasha: I don't know compits, but have you tried to reboot?
<angel> cheetahfr| i did not mean for you to leave dude
<sasha_> my windows always Maximize
<sasha_> i cant Minimize them
<angel> cheetahfr| i just meant i'm good help for a noob
<cheetahfr> no, that's cool. i'll try to install manually.
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: A family of computer models is said to be compatible if certain software that runs on one of the models can also be run on all other models of the family. The computer models may differ in performance, reliability or some other characteristic. Any difference may affect the outcome of the running of the software.
<Stevethepirate> nemo_: and?
<dgjones> cheetahfr, go down to the bottom of the screen, and its got a section for download xmms, if you're using the i386 version, click on that and chose a local download location, save the file to cd or usb stick, transfer it to the machine you want it on and then you can install it there
<pgan> sasha: have you tried to reboot?
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: look, 32bit binaries will not run on a 64 bit OS without the 32bit libraries being installed.
<nemo_> sasha: log out then back in
<sasha_> i was looking compiz effects
<angel> nemo: gutsy 64x is buggy and wack, not all apps are 64x friendly even with the 32bit librarry
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: hmm.. kk, /me gives in.
<sasha_> and i dont know how to back my Maximize/Minimize buttons
<cheetahfr> dgjones. gotcha. now when you say 'install it from there', what does that mean? is it as simple as double clikcing something?
<ikonia> angel: what are you talking about ?
<dgjones> cheetahfr, when you've got it on the machine you want, right click on the file and there's be an option to install using gdebi manager
<Stevethepirate> sasha_: maybe try #cedega or even #wine if we can't help.
<cheetahfr> sweet, i'll try that. thanks dgjones.
<sasha_> i don't have problems with emus
<dgjones> cheetahfr, you're welcome
<nemo_> Stevethepirate: when i read the help dos for install it says for a 64bit system i need "32-bit compatibility environment must be available"
<sasha_> i have problems with kde windows :)
<Stevethepirate> Then clearly. 32-bit compatbility must be available.
<ikonia> nemo_: thats correct, basiclly you need to install an almost complete 32bit os into a seperate directory on your disk (simple summary)
<Stevethepirate> Which is like. Fail.
<imyousuf> has anybody installed EST-610U on Ubuntu? or has anyone installed any USB products with product id = 0610?
<Stevethepirate> In essence.
<angel> ikonia| i had a 64bit gutsy but found that some apps just could not be installed even with the the library, is there ANY performance difference between 32 and 64bit?
<sasha_> someone know hot to setup Maximize/Minimize toolbar ?
<ikonia> angel: your statment does not warrent "64 bit is buggy"
<ikonia> angel: there can be performance gains, in certain areas
<Stevethepirate> I would not guess a huge difference in average PC use..
<Stevethepirate> like, browsing, word processing, etc.
<nemo_> ikonia so i boot into linux launch linux then luanch wine to launch wow... wow
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: totally
<ikonia> nemo_: wine is not available on 64 bit platforms as I recall
<Stevethepirate> but maybe for GIMP'ing.. or video editing or number crunching.. you'd notice the difference.
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: it is.
<Stevethepirate> wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<ikonia> lets see
<angel> ikonia| yes you are right. my spesific issue was ubuntu trying to update my 32bit vmware-server to 64bit.  it kept reinstalling the 32bit version
<kitofhawaii> wine's available on 64-bit but it only supports 32-bit windows apps
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: have you even read that - it is a 32bit package !
<Stevethepirate> but yeah, you will need 32 bit lib's as well.
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: so thats "not available on a 64 bit platform !"
<Stevethepirate> huh?
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: stoping missleading people
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: wine is not available on a 64 bit platform
<kitofhawaii> angel: well definitely 64-bit vmware'd be important on 64-bit machines (VT technology you'll see a huge difference) i'd be upset too if it only installed 32-bit :)
<tere> hello
<tere> hello
<angel> ikonia| wine IS available on a 64bit, but maybe it is only 32bit
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: its a flipping way, by the makers of the program in question, for people to install 32bit wine on a a 64-bit system
<ikonia> angel: then that is a 64bit platform
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: 32bit is no a 64 bit platform
<Stevethepirate> I know.
<cheetahfr> dgjones: right click GD package installer.... ERROR: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib1.2
<Stevethepirate> But the program he wants to wine is 32 bit
<Stevethepirate> --> WoW
<ikonia> Stevethepirate yes I know, which is why I said wine is not available on a 64bit platform
<Stevethepirate> so he needs a way to wine 32bit programs in a 64 bit system
<ikonia> and you said "it is"
<Stevethepirate> namely.
<nemo_> ikonia: do you think there is a noticible performance differiance between X64 and X86 that warents the extra hassle
<ikonia> nemo_: depends what your doing
<Stevethepirate> wine64bit
<Stevethepirate> g0g0g0g0
<ikonia> its not 64bit !
<cheetahfr> anyone know how to get around that error?
<hangthedj> does anybody know how to make the mplayer plugin not blue in epiphany?  i set every mplayer config to vo x11
<angel> ay yay yay..people! you can install some 32bit apps on a 64bit platform running a 64bit OS. there is no 64bit wine! but you can get 32bit wine to work under 64bit!
<hangthedj> fullscreen is fine
<Stevethepirate> that means you need to get the packags it says are dependancies
<nemo_> i'm tired of xp so i want to use ubuntu/program/play games (wow)
 * AmL thinks ikonia and Stevethepirate should have their lovers quarrel elsewhere
<angel> and stop getting ikonia mad!
<AmL> =)
<ikonia> AmL: agreed
 * Stevethepirate thinks AmL should DIAF.
<ikonia> nemo_: the best gaming platform will be windows
<ikonia> DIAF ?
<Stevethepirate> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIAF
<brobostigon> hi
 * Stevethepirate thinks is the right address.
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] Gnome panel menu item 'Applications'> 'Utilities' > Is there a menu item 'Take Screenshot', or what is the proper English name of it?
<Stevethepirate> !hi > brobostigon
<tere> I spain ayuda
<angel> ikonia: die in a fire?
<hangthedj> angel, i think there is an option in 64b bios to set 32b compatibilaty mode.
<cheetahfr> it doesn't specify the dependencies... arrgh
<dgjones> cheetahfr, use the same packages search page to look for that package and do the same thing with it, install that first and then the xmms
<elkbuntu> !es | tere
<ubotu> tere: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: don't be offensive to people asking them to die
<cheetahfr> oh. libglib1.2 is the package right?
<angel> hangthedj| maybe but it defeats the purpose of going 64bit anyways.
<elkbuntu> Stevethepirate, please stop the gibberish and insults
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: It will be the best gaming platform until a non propriety platform comes out...
<ikonia> cheetahfr: thats a library
<Stevethepirate> elkbuntu: soz.
<Stevethepirate> :P
<riaal> does the cache read from the RAM memory?
<cheetahfr> so that's the library i need to install, got it.
<Stevethepirate> namely, until you get openDX or something.
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: Applications -> Accessories -> Take Screenshot (prtsc button works the same)
<ikonia> cheetahfr: that libary is part oa package though
<Ziroday> how do I get SCIM to be the default input method for all apps?
<ikonia> cheetahfr: "of a package" that should read
<cheetahfr> what's the oa package? does that change anything?
<ikonia> cheetahfr: the package is glib
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: Thank you very much.
<cheetahfr> the package is glib. oh ok. so lib (library) glib
<aladinsane> Im trying to install the Geany code editor from the synaptic package manager, but it tells me "Warning You are about to install software that can't be authenticated! This can hurt your system...." and so on.
<aladinsane> How should i deal with this?
<angel> Stevethepirate| the only reason why windoze is better at games is because of the money, you can't have that kind of support on HW and SW for free...for now at least
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: alt-prtsc will capture just the window (also useful if you need it)
<no0tic> aladinsane, did you add unofficial repositories?
<Stevethepirate> angel: Um, UT2003 was released on linux and windoz at the same time?
<ikonia> aladinsane: it means the key for the repo your downloading is not available, so its "unauthenticated"
<Stevethepirate> For example.
<cheetahfr> yeah. how is it this kind of support is free? what do you guys get out of it?
<ikonia> aladinsane: is it an ubuntu repo,
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: this is ubuntu support
<imyousuf> has anybody installed EST-610U on Ubuntu? or has anyone installed any USB products with product id = 0610?
<Stevethepirate> cheetahfr: God loves us.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: not gaming platform debate
<cheetahfr> besides the satisfaction of helping out your fellow human beings
<mosno> cheetahfr: we feed on the newbs
<mosno> mmm newb
<brobostigon> i just did an upgrade(sudo apt-get upgrade) there was apackage i did not recognise, it was mono, what is it??
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: You are most helpful. Thank you.
<tere> NECESITO UN CHAT DE ESPAÑOL
<angel> Stevethepirate| dude, that is one game. i am talking about as an overall system...ok ok, yeah not a gaming debate. let's not get offtopic
<cheetahfr> HAha.
<dgjones> !es | tere
<ubotu> tere: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tere> X FAVOR AYUDA
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: Dude. If he wants to ask about it, let him ask.. Its not -really- irritating the world.
<dav1> hi, ive just pressed crtl + alt+ f1 - how do i get back to the gui?
<no0tic> tere, #ubuntu-es y #ubuntu-al
<angel> tere| que necesitas?
<ikonia> brobostigon: mono i the open version of .net
<cheetahfr> alright libglib, let's do it baby. back in a sec.
<kitofhawaii> dav1: ctrl + alt+ f7
<Stevethepirate> dawl: press Ctrl-Left.
<tere> UN CHAT D ESPAÑOL
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: no - this is ubuntu support, ubuntu-offtopic for none support related questions
<hangthedj> dav1, ctrl+alt+f7
<Stevethepirate> *Alt-Left
<Stevethepirate> or that.
<brobostigon> how is it possibly usefull, and where is it used??
<ikonia> !es >tere
<angel> tere| para chatiar de que?
<no0tic> tere, #ubuntu-es (españa) y #ubuntu-al (latino-américa)
<Stevethepirate> My GUI runs on Ctrl-Alt-f12 .. such luls
<tere> EN ESPAÑOL
<Kavok> Been trying to get the wireless on my Atheros AR5007EG working, I have the driver installed with ndiswrapper but it wont connect to my network
<angel> tere| leiste lo que escribio no)tic?
<hangthedj> Stevethepirate, why do you have so many shells?
<gordonjcp> es
<gordonjcp> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Stevethepirate> Anyone know a way, easily, to make my line out act as a line out?
<nemo_> ikonia: what if i just want to play ww
<gordonjcp> Stevethepirate: uhm, plug something in?
<ikonia> nemo_: what about it ?
<gordonjcp> Stevethepirate: what's it doing just now?
<Suva> Stevethepirate: 5.1 sc with 3 outs?
<Stevethepirate> Yeah, i have a 5.1 sound card..
<aladinsane> no0tic, ikonia:
<aladinsane> I only have archive.canonical.com/ubuntu, getautomatix.com, medibuntu.org and WineHQ repositories under Third-party Software.
<aladinsane> If there's a key missing how do i find out and how do i fix it?
<Stevethepirate> a dedicated sub and 2 speakers
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Run the alsamixer and check the switches
<ikonia> aladinsane automatrix !
<Stevethepirate> so 2 speakers in Headhpone out..
<ikonia> !automatix | aladinsane
<ubotu> aladinsane: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<nemo_> ikonia: should i switch to an X86 distro?
<owain> sorry to bother you  but what's the linux equivalent of ipconfig?
<ikonia> nemo_: that seems a sensible approach
<Stevethepirate> and I need a crossover for a sub that i'm plugging into line out.
<ikonia> owain: ifconfig
<Stevethepirate> owain: ifconfig
<owain> thanks
<angel> nemo_| switch!
<Stevethepirate> Suva: no, i mean.. its plugged in.. but I need a separate EQ for it..
<f_tyet> hi, there!... how can I configure my system to use only my off-board soundcard instead the on-board one?
<owain> and having typed that I can finally see why my smb.conf won't work ;)
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Uh?
<nemo_> ikonia: is there a noticeable difference in things like compiz?
<Stevethepirate> or at least a high pass filter for that channel alone.
<casio1374633> ??
<angel> Stevethepirate| that reminds me dude, how do i renew my ip address using ifconfig?
<ikonia> nemo_: no
<Stevethepirate> dhclient
<Stevethepirate> @ angel
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Doesn't sub have built in crossover?
<nemo_> dam and i just got everything working
<aladinsane> ikonia: ok so thats the culprit here? i dont know if i have installed anything with automatix, but if i have, what wopuld happen to those applications if removed automatix, with updates and so on?
<ikonia> angel: ifconfig doesn't actually manage dhcp as it does in windows. Stevethepirate the priate has it correct its an extneral application (dhclent n this example) that deals with dhcp requests
<cheetahfr> oh for fucks sake. now it says i have to get another library. "libgtk1.2".
<Kavok> Can anyone help me get my wireless working?
<tere> olaa
<f_tyet> so... I just installed the last 7.10 Ubuntu...
<ikonia> aladinsane: no idea, once automatix is on your system we can't support it without a clean install
<cheetahfr> you'd think it could just list all the libraries i need instead of 1 by 1
<Stevethepirate> Suva: No, its a 600W active sub thats normally plugged into a DSP or something, so that it manages the crossover.
<kitofhawaii> angel: make sure you reference the right nic with dhclient...if you're running vmware you can screw up your default route and dns table
<owain> you guys rock btw, linux is very frustrating for a n00b. I love working out how to use a command but if I can't remember what it is quickly it's suprisingly hard to find on google
<Stevethepirate> cheetahfr: it basically tries to install, then when it hits the first missing dependancy, says "oops, we need that package" and halts.
<kitofhawaii> angel: from experience :)
<hangthedj> firefox shows blue with the mplayer plugin too
<f_tyet> I'm having trouble 'cause I have 2 soundcards and no sound at all, actually... ;-)
<owain> ie google <command> gets you there easily
<tere> hola
<owain> but google <what you want to do> gets many many answers not all helpful ;)
<ikonia> !es | tere
<ubotu> tere: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<owain> anyways, thanks again
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Ah, I am not sure if you even asked help. But probably your local hifi shop will help you out :P
<owain> and hoorah for samba
<Stevethepirate> f_tyet: type alsamixer in konsole. .and see if anything has a "M|M" next to it.. that means muted.
<angel> jesus was here!?
<Stevethepirate> Suva: no.
<Stevethepirate> Listen.
<angel> cheetahfr| dude, installing is not noob level. it is way apt-get was made.
<aladinsane> ikonia: that sounds serious, i'll remove it pronto. but about this Geany and not authenticated bla bla bla, i think that might be some other issue, as it should be located in one of the normal repos, so how do i find out if i have the right keys for my repos?
<Stevethepirate> I need to run a software digital signal processor. So that I can adjust the signal outputs to all outputs independently.
<dav2> hi, I've presed crtl alt f1, I tried ctrl alt f7 to take me back but I just get a cream screen the the cusor and nowing else, any ideas?
<Stevethepirate> You may have crashed X..
<ikonia> aladinsane with out a clean install on your system, we can't support you
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Something like a Jack-Rack? :P
<Stevethepirate> press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Stevethepirate> Suva: no.
<ikonia> aladinsane: you'll need to re-install if you want support from the ubuntu community
<Stevethepirate> Do you know what a graphics equalizer is?
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Ofcourse
<elkbuntu> angel, pleast stop calling everything 'noob'
<f_tyet> Stevethepirate: hi, there.. about alsamixer, I have already tried it out... but I'm not sure AC'97 soundcard or Audigy one is trying to make any sound... got it? ;-)
<tere> hello
<tere> algun chico wuapo?
<ikonia> !es | tere
<kitofhawaii> yah apt-get's not a noob feature...it's just a part of debian, it's been there forever...just another (and very good) package handler
<tere> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubotu> tere: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Stevethepirate> f_tyet: try " cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" see if any white noise comes out ...
<kitofhawaii> *hates the term noob...
<Stevethepirate> Suva: well, basically. I need a separate EQ for each of my outputs on my sound card.
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: /me too
<f_tyet> Stevethepirate: hehe, I'll see right now...
<Suva> Stevethepirate: So you need something like jack-rack with bunch of "Multiband EQ's" loaded? :P
<deal_> I'm a proud bearer of the name Noob!
<Stevethepirate> I have NFC what a jack rack
<Stevethepirate> But that sounds like some hardware.
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Are you on Linux at all? :)
<Suva> Stevethepirate: http://jack-rack.sourceforge.net/
<Stevethepirate> Suva: Let me check it out.
<Suva> Stevethepirate: If you don't like to use Jack, then you probably have to achieve it some other way
<f_tyet> Stevethepirate: so... nothing happened, though
<cheetahfr> this is ridiculous. the libgtk1.2 needs a library now... i give up. this is fucked.
<cheetahfr> thanks anyway guys.
<ikonia> cheetahfr: there is no need for that language
<gordonjcp> gtk1.2 ?
<Suva> Stevethepirate: It's an LADSPA FX stack for Jack
<kitofhawaii> deal_: us older guard prefer the term ID:10t...shorthand for "pointed the client to the help page" :)
<ikonia> cheetahfr: you have been aked 2 times
<cheetahfr> oh. sorry.
<gordonjcp> what on earth are you installing?
<cheetahfr> xmms gordon.
<cheetahfr> xmms.
<gordonjcp> cheetahfr: ah
<brobostigon> bmp
<gordonjcp> yeah, beep media player
<cheetahfr> never mind. seeyaz.
<Stevethepirate> Suva: lol @ the EULA for it : "I would ask that you do not use this program to make music that is for God, Jesus or Religion (eg, hymns, mantras, etc.) "
<brobostigon> bmp is very good, similer to xmms, i like both,
<Suva> Stevethepirate: This is a parody of ZynAddSubFX EULA :P
<Stevethepirate> lol
<Stevethepirate> Suva: so basically its a GUI for EQ'ing each input and output?
<Stevethepirate> If this works.. My sound system will be complete :P
<Stevethepirate> 12.3 sound system... ftw.
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Well, you need to run JACK
<Stevethepirate> 3 sound cards.. and its done :P
 * Stevethepirate adds up the power.
<Stevethepirate> 3kW
<Suva> Stevethepirate: And it's a gui for adding arbitrary effects on arbitrary sound paths
<f_tyet> Stevethepirate: actually, it suposed to make any sound... I chenged the output plug between the two soundcards, but I realized neither devices are playing anything
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: 12.3? i don't even think i've owned that many speakers in my life
<Stevethepirate> Suva: so it'll work with amarok for example?
<Suva> Stevethepirate: You can also add compressors, limiters, flangers, reverbs, distortions, synthesis, etc.
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: 5.1 + 5.1 + 2.1
<Suva> Stevethepirate: If amarok supports jack then yes
<Stevethepirate> Suva: I just need a high pass filter
<Stevethepirate> Suva: howto check if it does?
<Suva> Check the output driver
<Kavok> Can anyone help me with my wireless? I've followed all the instructions I could find on the forum
<Suva> Can you change it from ALSA to jack
<Kavok> it just wont connect to my router
<Stevethepirate> hmm
<Stevethepirate> Kavok: whats the problem?
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: what're you setting up a distributed sound system?
<Stevethepirate> hmm
<Stevethepirate> kitofhawaii: no, just for my room :P
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Jack is also RT stuff, you need -rt kernel for it to work right
<aantn> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kavok> I have a Atheros AR5007EG
<Stevethepirate> I admit its overkill
<Kavok> I can't connect to my router
<Stevethepirate> but occassionaly i DJ
<Suva> Stevethepirate: http://jackaudio.org/ <-- Please read this
<Stevethepirate> and having to adjust EQ's every few secs is pain..
<Kavok> I've used ndiswrapper with the windows drivers and dmesg shows no errors but i still can't connect
<Stevethepirate> Suva: yeah, its loading.
<Suva> Stevethepirate: In that case you might be easyer off using amarok plugin
<kitofhawaii> Stevethepirate: o.O what're you making your own IMAX!?
<f_tyet> you know what, I'm kindda missing the "alsaconf" command over the ubuntu... how can we configure the sound device over the Ubuntu 7.10? does anyone know it?
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: what type of encryption are you using on your router?
<Stevethepirate> Suva: do any amarok plugins allow separate EQ's for each output [line out and headphone out]?
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Surely an owner of IMAX cinema has enough money to pay poor programmer like Suva some money to develop a solution :)
<Stevethepirate> Suva: I have no IMAX.
<Stevethepirate> I have 58" plasma though :P
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: I turned encryption off
<nemo_> what is the point of having a 64bit os?
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Surely an owner of 58" plasma has enough money to pay poor programmer like Suva some money to develop a solution :)
<Kavok> I can 'see' the network
<Kavok> It has a strong signal
<Stevethepirate> nemo_: so you can put a "64-bit" sticker on ur PC :P
<Kavok> I just can't 'connect'
<Stevethepirate> Suva: nah...
<mavi-> i found a 52" plasma in a junk-yard-thingie
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Call me if you can't find decent solution and I can give you my prices :)
<mavi-> was just the tuner that was busted
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: in terminal, iwconfig and ifconfig, do they show your wlan adapter?
<mavi-> so now i have a 52" svga-monitor =)
<Stevethepirate> mavi same thing...
<Stevethepirate> I got my 58"
<mavi-> bought a new tuner for 10$
<Suva> Stevethepirate: Developing amarok plugin like this shouldn't cost too much, 100 - 300 eur max
<Stevethepirate> the PSU was screed
<Stevethepirate> Suva: lol.
 * Stevethepirate is poor South African :P
<speps> hy guys ... can somebody tell me where i can find the open driver ati project site???THANK U!
<Suva> (With 58" plasma screen)
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: I think so? im not sure
<Stevethepirate> Seriously.
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: do you see either wlan1 or wlan0 in both?
<Stevethepirate> It was like R2000 to repair it..
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: wlan0 in both
<K_Dallas> to fix my sdmcp problem, i logged in the safe mode and startx but it does not allow me to change much. cannot even go to admin -> services
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: in the iwconfig output, under wlan0, does ESSID: show the essid of your router?
<Suva> Stevethepirate: I still think you would be better off with HW filters
<Kavok> kitofhawaii:ESSID: off/any
<DarKnesS_WolF> where i can ask about the installer ? i have hardware and the driver not included with the system ... how can i add it ?
<DarKnesS_WolF> RAID controlar driver
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: Its my router now
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: depends on when I check
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: try "iwconfig wlan0 essid <youressid>" and then "dhclient wlan0"
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: forgot to mention use sudo for those commands...
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval ## <-- random number here
<speps> hi guys ... can somebody tell me where i can find the open driver ati project site???THANK U!
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: No DHCPOFFERS received, no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<no0tic> speps, dri.freedesktop.org, I think
<imyousuf> has anybody installed EST-610U on Ubuntu? or has anyone installed any USB products with product id = 0610?
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: you might need to try a different ndis driver...which are you using? ndiswrapper can look like it's working even if it's having a problem
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: I've used three different drivers
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: I've used this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554531 and this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828
<Kavok> as reference
<Kavok> And like I said, I can see networks
<Kavok> just not connect
<luhhh> Ola Bom Dia Pessoal Ubuntu hehehe uhulll... alguem aki já manja pelo sistema em Wine ?
<dgjones> !br | luhhh
<ubotu> luhhh: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<luhhh> Oh My God Thanks....
<Kavok> Are there any other steps I can take to troubleshoot this
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: does iwconfig wlan0 still show your essid, and are you receiving any packets at all?
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: it changes back and fourth between off/any and my network
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: every few seconds
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: and confirm you match case with your router (essid's are case sensitive)?
<Kavok> Yes I can
<reckle5s> hey im a noob  i need help with the config of my g5 mouse
<Ximal> g5 mouse ?
<reckle5s> yea
<corruptionoflulz> reckle5s: what do you need help configuring?
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: ndiswrapper -l lists driver installed present right? i'm sorry just running down the list right now
<reckle5s>  my back button doesnt work in fire fox
<corruptionoflulz> ah, those.
<corruptionoflulz> hang on while i dig up that guide
<reckle5s> sweet thanks a bunch
<corruptionoflulz> (i mapped my side buttons to switch workspaces)
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: for me i had problems getting ndiswrapper and network-manager to work right together. i ultimately went to a kernel mode driver
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: ndiswrapper shows my driver
<Suva> NetworkManager doesn't like bcm43xx driver
<Suva> For some reason
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: along with the line about being present...? there should be two lines
<Kavok> Well I also tried using wicd
<Kavok> "net5211 : driver installed"
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: ok it doesn't show "device present"
<Kavok> "device" (168C:001C) present (alternative driver: ath_pci)
<Kavok> was typing
<kitofhawaii> ok
<Kavok> lol
<kitofhawaii> :)
<niuq> hi i have problems connecting to a ftp server, how could i verify if my ftp client is working well?
<niuq> i am using filezila
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: did you blacklist the other driver?
<Kavok> yes
<niuq> i've tried with shell
<niuq> ftp <ip address>
<corruptionoflulz> reckle5s: this should be enough to get it working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<Rev> heya ppl
<Rev> if ever i see my sound peripheric in the device manager, that means that it works?
<reckle5s> thanks corrupt
<Rev> cause everything looks like it should work but i hear no sound o.O
<reckle5s> much apricitated
<corruptionoflulz> reckle5s: also, if you start typing my name, then hit tab, it will auto complete.
<bubuntu> he
<oxigen> hi, did anyone here tried to install Hardy 64bit yet?
<niuq> how could i verify if my ftp client it's working?, i can't connect to a ftp server
<imyousuf> has anybody installed EST-610U on Ubuntu? or has anyone installed any USB products with product id = 0610?
<dgjones> oxigen, you're better asking in #ubuntu+1 for queries about Hardy, thats were any support is and they're more likely to be answer you
<oxigen> dgjones, thanks
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: honestly the "alternative driver" line and that it's wlan0 sound like it's running the kernel mode driver, and not the ndis driver
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: well how do I make sure itsn ot
<bubuntu> hey.. anyone know about huge fonts at login  & title bars... i cant fix it!
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: rmmod ath_pci
<bullgard4> exit
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: it should only say device (####:####) present
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: after that, ndiswrapper -l to confirm it's still there, then "rmmod ndiswrapper" "modprobe ndiswrapper" (sudo'ing of course) :)
<reckle5s> corruptionoflulz: nice !!!!!!!! tab is totally 1337 now lol
<corruptionoflulz> reckle5s: heh, np.. i do prefer using those side buttons for workspace switching though, i just use keyboard shourtcuts for back and such.. and have massive amounts of tabs open so don't go back much
<Kavok> kitofhawaii: rmmod ath_pci = "module ath_pci does not exist in proc modules etc..
<xeer> is a used 80gb ps3 worth $400US?
<MukiDA> hmmm...
<MukiDA> Given the lack of BA, I doubt it.
<reckle5s> corruptionoflulz: as of right now in vmware they arent working at all
<MukiDA> xeer : It comes down to it, are there any PS3 games/features worth four bills to you right now?
<xeer> MukiDA: gh3, that's about it. a friend wants to sell it to me so he can pay rent. i think it's a little steep
<MukiEX> Awww.
<bubuntu> hey.. anyone can help me about huge fonts at login  & title bars... i cant fix it! ta...
<MukiEX> Well, it's cheaper than eBay/Gamestop, I'd wager.
<MukiEX> But the BC thing is a problem
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: hmmn...something doesn't sound right. you did reboot after blacklisting...?
<corruptionoflulz> bubuntu: search the forums a bit, i saw a thread around about that.
<xeer> BC?
<bubuntu> i found change dpi but this didn't get it
<MukiEX> xeer: backwards compatibility
<blargman> what package do i need for the kernel source? :s
<kitofhawaii> Kavok: best i can do is direct you to the ndiswrapper troubleshooting page...it is much, much more thorough than i could be
<kitofhawaii> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,troubleshooting/
<blargman> Linux logan 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<blargman> :s
<xeer> oddly i'm starting to get errors saying my /tmp isn't large enough. currently it's 1MB and hasn't been modified. how can i enlarge this file?
<Oli``> Is there any way to get program updates faster? Eg Firefox 2.0.0.11 has been out for a few days but it has only just made the repos. eg2: deluge-torrent is about 6 minor versions behind.
<Suva> Oli``: wget; tar -xvzf; ./configure; make; make install
<kitofhawaii> xeer: can you confirm you have write permissions to tmp?
<xeer> kitofhawaii: yes, i can confirm
<Oli``> Suva: bleurgh =P
<Oli``> I was imagining another "bleeding-edge" repo I could add =)
<xeer> kitofhawaii: seems everything wants to write to it now. firefox, cedega, etc..
<xeer> firefox wanted to save a ~950mb file to the /tmp! it refused the download and i had to wget it
<Suva> Oli``: You can't expect packagers releasing and propagating new packages few minutes later after every upstream release
<Don64> Oli``: i use ubuntuzilla.
<Suva> Oli``: Some software have their own repositories
<Suva> Oli``: But for true bleeding edge you need svn :P
<kitofhawaii> xeer: ouch...could you change your download manager in firefox to go elsewhere
<Suva> Does the ubuntu install LVM by default?
<Don64> Suva: check the synaptic manager too see
<kitofhawaii> xeer: you can also try emptying your trash...and "sudo chmod /tmp/ 777" just to confirm
<Suva> It appears it made some paritions
<Suva> But they are not in partition table, so must be LVM :P
<glassface> how can I install restricted codecs on gutsy.  can some one
<glassface> past the link here.
<fevel> glassface: you have to change the repositories
<corruptionoflulz> !codecs | glassface
<ubotu> glassface: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fevel> and then just try to run the video with no codec and it will ask to install
<Johnson> was there some update that terrible screwed up vnc viewer?
<glassface> tnx corruptionufluz; thank u very much.
<Johnson> half the time i cant even type in the address of the scree
<Suva> Bleh, ubuntu doesn't use /etc/fstab for root AT ALL
<Nooodle> hello
<timwatson> hello Nooodle
<Nooodle> Im haveing trouble installing Ubuntu on a PC
<wols_> Suva: that's not true
<wols_> Suva: but of course it also needs to reference it in menu.lst
<Suva> wols_: Well, the sda parts are commented out in fstab
<elkbuntu> Nooodle, trouble in what way?
<Suva> wols_: So what does ubuntu use for setting up the system partitions
<Suva> wols_: I only have one physical partition for files, but it is divided into several, somehow...
<Suva> Oh well, I might have been mistaking, whatever
<Nooodle> when I put the install disk in it does its thing then gives me a tan background with a mouse icon and the mouse will move and it stays that way for about 20 mins then screen goes black
<wols_> Suva: run mount
<wols_> if you only have one partition, ubunut only uses one
<Frederick> folks which is the default path for java sdk in ubuntu?
<Suva> wols_: I am not at the computer right now
<Suva> wols_: And ubuntu apparently doesn't install ssh by default :P
<wols_> ubuntu is a desktop
<Suva> wols_: orly?
<Nooodle> any ideas whats going on?
<Nooodle> with my install?
<wols_> Nooodle: check your xorg log
<Suva> Nooodle: You have broken the CD maybe?
<Nooodle> no
<kitofhawaii> Suva: it's a desktop-customized version of debian...when i first installed pure debian way back when, i got nothing at all and had to apt-get everything to get it to be a server
<wols_> also look for a .xsession-errors
<Suva> I was using debian since yesterday
<Nooodle> listen Im very new to this
<Suva> I installed ubuntu, because I was tired of handconfing everything
<rtb|laptop> problem: every so often (like right now!) my computer is paralyzed. I have the little activity monitor up on the menu bar, and during this it shows 100% CPU being allocated to IOWait
<rtb|laptop> what causes this and how can I solve it?\
<Suva> rtb|laptop: NetworkManager?
<kondrix> how to disable prompting for login and pass upon connecting to Samba on Ubuntu from windows computer?
<Suva> rtb|laptop: NetworkManager goes crazy sometimes when it can't connect to AP and starts eating cycles
<kitofhawaii> yah i got that quite a bit with networkmanager, worse with wifi-radar
<dorcarin> I have some clients server whom should I put permissions and groups that I can work with a usb memory but is not plugdev You.
<rtb|laptop> I have a wired connection
<rtb|laptop> I think it's swapping out like crazy
<kitofhawaii> rtb|laptop: that'll happen yes...what're you running?
 * Nooodle ahhh
<dorcarin>  have some clients server whom should I put permissions and groups that I can work with a usb memory but is not plugdev You.
<wols_> dorcarin: huh?
<kitofhawaii> yah i'm a bit lost by that last one...
<Ximal> hmm.. to setup a dedicated server or not to setup a server.. lawlz
<mavi->  /q vol
<kitofhawaii> Ximal: the new server's vmware...keep your servers portable :-)
<Ximal> oh no m8
<Ximal> i'm talking about ubuntu lamp server ;)
<Ximal> without x..
<Ximal> i aquired an old presario pentium at about 1 to 1.6 ghz ... a 30 gig hd etc..
<Ximal> heck.. thing even has a zip drive on it .. lawl
<wols_> kitofhawaii: vmware is passw. Xen and kvm
<Suva> lamp servers suck
<databits> hey good morning everyone
<Suva> It's not enterprise at all
<kitofhawaii> wols_: xen yes i could see...now that citrix has it we're looking at it at work
<Ximal> then go buy a system on a rack suva and go corporate on your own m8
<Ziggy> does the WineHQ repository do anything good to have under third-party software?
<wols_> Ziggy: it has a latter version of wine sometimes and has sorta broken packages sometimes too
<kitofhawaii> wols_: but i will say our esx servers run phenomenally, and we use vmware at our satellites without problems (just move the file :)
<databits> ?
<sarthor> Hi, i am using thunderbird on ubuntu gusty, i have download email from gmail, and have lost that hard disk, now computer installed now, how to get that old email again,
<databits> hey can someone help me out with some dual display setups
<databits> I am trying to get my tv and my laptop monitor to work together
<wols_> !ask | databits
<ubotu> databits: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<databits> I need some help getting an extended desktop workin
<mikebeecham> What is the best remote desktop software I can get hold of for Linux?
<wols_> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<mikebeecham> I am using GRDesktop, but this is quite laggy
<Ximal> u mean where u slide ur mouse to the other monitor databits ?
<Ximal> like with windows / ati vid cards and dual display ?
<databits> ya
<DarthShrine> sarthor, You'll still be able to access it on your gmail account..
<sarthor> Hi, i am using thunderbird on ubuntu gusty, i have download email from gmail, and have lost that hard disk, now computer installed now, how to get that old email again,
<Ximal> hmm... you running 2 cards ? or 1 ?
<mikebeecham> wols_: good point...I will rephrase:
<databits> no I am running a laptop with a svideo out
<sarthor> DarthShrine, i can download only new emails , not the email already download in the old computer.
<databits> I know it can be done no probelm it it was working half assed before but for some reason now it isn't working
<Ximal> oh... then u will only be able to run svideo or your laptop lcd's display.. no dual display...
<mikebeecham> Could some people let me know what they use as remote desktop clients on Ubuntu...I am using grdesktop, but it can be quite laggy
<DarthShrine> sarthor, I'm not sure if it's possible for POP access, but if you set up IMAP you'll probably be able to access the archive.
<Ximal> not in ubuntu from my experience m8.. you might have a program in windows that supports it..
<Ximal> try installing that program into wine..
<erUSUL> DarthShrine: recently gmail added imap support
<kitofhawaii> mikebeecham: i use vnc/tighvnc if i require full desktop access, or xterm if i only require certain apps
<sarthor> DarthShrine, Can you please tell me a bit about Imap, and and also do gmail support it?
<DarthShrine> erUSUL, Which is why I mentioned it ;)
<kitofhawaii> mikebeecham: *tightvnc
<Ximal> i used to use my ati dual display too... but it won't work properly all the time in ubuntu...
<databits> windows supports what ?
<gordonjcp> Ximal: that's because ATI is made of fail
<databits> haha
<Ximal> databits : hmm... try plugging in the svideo cord into the tv and laptop .... then turn off the laptop
<sarthor> DarthShrine, i am not much familier to linux
<Ximal> and reboot..
<databits> I have a intel 910 graphics accelerator I think
<Ximal> see if it brings it up on the tv when u reboot..
<DarthShrine> sarthor, You're able to access the mailbox as it would appear on the web interface. Yes, it does support it. You'll be able to enable it from your Gmail account settings on the website. You'll have to set up Thunderbird for the account though.
<mikebeecham> kitofhawaii : I need to be able to access my work desktop from home, so need full access to desktop, files and folders
<databits> ya I am going to give that a shot I will brb
<mikebeecham> kitofhawaii: at the moment grdesktop does the job, but it is laggy
<databits> shit if I can get that shit runnin good I am going to be lovin the linux
<Ximal> watch the language data...
<Ximal> ;)
<sarthor> DarthShrine, Ok. Let me try my brother, Thank you,
<erUSUL> !language | databits
<wols_> mikebeecham: freenx maybe
<ubotu> databits: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DarthShrine> sarthor, Good luck.
<databits> I would have kept it a long time ago but I need to have my dual display so I can watch my movies on my tv
<tho1> mikebeecham run rdesktop from the command line
<tho1> mikebeecham  if you want remote desktop that is
<databits> grdesktop ?
<Ximal> databits .... why not just get the crt display adapter to rca jack ?
<kitofhawaii> mikebeecham: once you go over wire to home, it's going to be fairly laggy. tightvnc compresses things down for going long-haul better
<kitofhawaii> mikebeecham: are you connecting through a vpn?
<Ximal> you know... the one where u can hookup a external monitor... with double male conn switch and then the female monitor to rca output jack
<abhi_> what command do i use to remove the sudo privilege from a user?
<mikebeecham> kitofhawaii : no direct
<Ximal> then instead of doing svideo you would be using both at same time ;)
<mikebeecham> I use desktop to connect via Ip address to my works machine
<mikebeecham> dont talk about security
<mikebeecham> lol
<tho1> kitofhawaii have you tried tightvnc through an ssh tunnel? I have been working on this and it seems quicker than without the tunnel
<Ximal> abhi_ : system > administration > users
<sarthor> DarthShrine, for pop i am using pop.gmail.com as incomming server, what will be incomming server for imap?
<kitofhawaii> mikebeecham: this is to a windows box at your office or linux?
<mikebeecham> windows
<corruptionoflulz> so, i'm going to be overseas, and i want to access my desktop at home, but my IP periodically changes... any suggestions?
<tho1> mikebeecham Install openssh on windows xp and run rdesktop through an ssh tunnel...much more secure
<DarthShrine> sarthor, http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=77662&topic=12814
<mikebeecham> I am running 7.10 at home..i work from home on e day a week, and I want to connect onto my works Windows machine, running XP pro
<tho1> corruptionoflulz  no-ip.com
<kitofhawaii> tho1: i haven't, i usually go through an ipsec vpn and it's pretty fair, though i usually have to change the polling settings on the host
<wols_> mikebeecham: rdekstop
<tho1> kitofhawaii I have a friend in Dublin Ireland accessing my server (Baffin Island...the arctic) and we have found the tunnel does seem to speed things up
<mikebeecham> wols_ : thanks..will look at that
<kitofhawaii> mikebeecham: well there's terminamikebeecham: have you tried the terminal server client, under applications -> internet?
<corruptionoflulz> tho1: will that site still work even if my ip at home changes?
<kitofhawaii> well that got stepped over :)
<tho1> corruptionoflulz that is what the site is all about...check it out
<corruptionoflulz> tho1: thanks
<mikebeecham> kitofhawaii : no
<kitofhawaii> tho1: i'll try it :) honestly most of the places i connect to use citrix, and that's always been phenomenal.
<Ziggy> there's so many repositories out there when you search the web, it's hard as a beginner to understand which ones you actually do need, can anyone link to a site where just valid/supported/fantastic repos are located
<kitofhawaii> mikebeecham: does your office have a cable modem?
<mikebeecham> I'm in UK...we have adsl
<kitofhawaii> mikebeecham: what's your roundtrip ping time to the office?
<jrib> Ziggy: the official ubuntu.com ones
<Ziroday> Ziggy: well you should only need the repos under System > Administration > Software Sources. But if you want more you usually get them for certain programs
<mikebeecham> kitofhawaii: not sure...not checked really...I've been a long-time windows user, so thier remote desktop has been fine...now I'm on linux my first thought was how laggy it was
<mikebeecham> will check terminal though
<kitofhawaii> mikebeecham: i have both windows and linux here and they run the same
<Sisco> WOOT
<Sisco> ubuntu has torrent built in
<Sisco> thats nice
<Sisco> a torrent client
<kitofhawaii> mikebeecham: but i use the terminal server client
<tho1> kitofhawaii I think the terminal server client is just a frontend for rdesktop
<kitofhawaii> mikebeecham: i would definitely recommend if you're connecting to your windows box to continue using RDP (either terminal server client or grdesktop)
<galdar\linux> What do you say if I say VMware
<galdar\linux> ?
<rorysdad> has anyone heard of ubuntu certified pro training courses in australia?
<kitofhawaii> tho1: i'm not so sure about that, it's been around a long time on linux
<Ziggy> Ziroday, ok but medibuntu is good to have for example, i figured that out, and i suppose there are others, all i want is to find a plce where i can see them all, that is the good, valid, supported ones. so i dont need to go find them when i need "that" software
<jrib> galdar\linux: what is your question?
<Galdar\Linux> Well kinda need it to get windows runing through Ubuntu... but doesn't know why... jrib
<Galdar\Linux> how*
<Galdar\Linux> >_<
<jrib> !vmware > Galdar\Linux (read the private message from ubotu)
<Ziroday> Ziggy: I don't know of the top of my head a list but the two supported ones by the communitiy (i think) are seveas and medibuntu repos
<Galdar\Linux> jrib: thanks, and btw cool bot :D
<linduxed> ok i wanna use a java applet and firefox suggests installing "gcj web browser plugin (using IcedTea)"
<linduxed> last time i used that it didnt work
<linduxed> any ideas?
<jrib> linduxed: are you on 64bit or 32bit?
<linduxed> 64
<jrib> linduxed: sun does not make a 64bit java plugin.  Is there a reason you do not use 32bit ubuntu?
<linduxed> core 2 duo
<sarthor> Hi, is it possible to bring get the emails from yahoo in thunderbird? using gusty
<jrib> linduxed: you can still use 32bit ubuntu and you won't have these problems
<riotkittie> that's a not reason :P
<linduxed> performance loss?
<tho1> sarthor not unless you subscribe to the pay version of yahoo
<jrib> linduxed: I'd be interested to see if you notice one
<matteo> hii
<riotkittie> are you noticing an increased performance?
<jrib> !flash64 > linduxed (read the private message from ubotu)
<sarthor> tho1, Ohh. Ok.
<SpookyET> hi
<brobostigon> linuxed: as its a core duo, that essentially dual cpu, do you use an smp kernel??
<jrib> linduxed: anyway, those are the complicated instructions you need to install 32bit firefox on 64bit ubuntu.  But the correct solution here is for you to use 32bit ubuntu and then things will "just work"
<SpookyET> Is there any way to invoke the Ubuntu installer xorg configurator? I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with no pretty result.
<jrib> SpookyET: what was the result?
<SpookyET> Slow, very slow graphics
<SpookyET> no hardware acceleration
<SpookyET> wrong resolution.
<linduxed> jrib: whats the gain in that case to use 64 bit
<linduxed> ?
<jrib> SpookyET: what video card do you have?
<riotkittie> using which driver?
<SpookyET> the ubuntu installer go tit right
<SpookyET> I have ATI Radeo X700
<jrib> linduxed: 64bit lets you use more than 4gb of ram
<brobostigon> and bigger partitions
<kitofhawaii> mikebeecham: another thing you can try is logmein.com
<jrib> linduxed: my point is there is no real gain to using 64bit for the average desktop user
<corruptionoflulz> tho1: odd, no-ip is refusing to create a config file =/
<handsoffate_> hi everyone
<riotkittie> bigger partitions? how  much bigger, brobostigon ?
<jrib> !ati > SpookyET (read the private message from ubotu)
<brobostigon> no idea??
<JimmyDee> really, really big, kittie
<SpookyET> jrib, they are installed
<abhi_> Ximal: this is on server
<SpookyET> they are not being used
<tho1> corruptionoflulz the computer I have that software on is packed away at the moment...so I can be of only limited help. Did yo uinstall the software as root?
<jrib> SpookyET: what driver did you select?
<Ximal> huh
<riotkittie> JimmyDee: o. that makes sense. thanks.
<SpookyET> that one
<handsoffate_> can anybody tell me how to open the console in ubuntu please?
<corruptionoflulz> tho1: i used sudo apt-get if that is what you are referring to, yes
<Ximal> what is on server abhi_ ?
<jrib> !terminal | handsoffate_
<ubotu> handsoffate_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<handsoffate_> thank you
<jrib> SpookyET: no, specificallly, what was the name you used when you selected it at the 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' screen?
<SpookyET> fglrx
<abhi_> Ximal: i want to remove sudo privilege for users on my Ubuntu Edgy server
<tho1> corruptionoflulz I don't recall the software operation...do you need to create the conf file or is it already there?
<tho1> corruptionoflulz I don't recall having to create it
<Ximal> install x ? then run system > administration > users and groups
<jrib> SpookyET: so what does the restricted driver manager claim at the moment?
<Ximal> are you saying you are NOT there with the server abhi_ ?
<kitofhawaii> abhi_: sudo permissions are assigned in the file /etc/sudoers
<Ximal> thank you kitofhawaii :)
<abhi_> kitofhawaii: ok how do i remove? what command? i just remove the names?
<jrib> abhi_: remove the user from the admin group
<abhi_> jrib: command please :)
<abhi_> abhi_: usermod?
<TimeTraveller> Anyone know where the firefox install folder is located ? i need it to install the new flash player
<abhi_> jrib: usermod?
<jrib> abhi_: deluser USER GROUP     or usermod, yes
<riotkittie> firefox install folder?
<abhi_> any one know any command to remove previously stored commands on a shell ie. clear up the shell history?
<jrib> TimeTraveller: install to ~/.mozilla/plugins/  .  But why not use flash from the repositories?
<jtmoney> TimeTraveller: ~/.mozilla...
<Sisco> abhi_: rm -rf ~
<jrib> abhi_: history -c
<kitofhawaii> abhi_: you can also do it through system -> administration -> users and groups if you prefer gui
<andreuu> plz help, i get no video , it is all pink and grainy, sometimes sound though
<jrib> abhi_: do not do what Sisco said.
<jtmoney> jrib: they just released a new version, probably not in the repositories yet
<riotkittie> Sisco: uhhhh. no.
<Sisco> lol
<riotkittie> that's not funny, asshat.
<Sisco> was JK!
<jrib> Sisco: don't ever do that here again
<Sisco> was bout to say it
<abhi_> jrib: i know :) thx :)
 * riotkittie !languages herself.  :|
<bazhang> Sisco: not funny
<Sisco> and you people say linux is secure..
<Sisco> you wouldn't beable to corrupt the whole system with 1 command
<Sisco> if it was secure
<Sisco> lol
<riotkittie> linux is only secure as the people using it.
<mavi-> Sisco: you cant
<jrib> offtopic...
<mavi-> Sisco: you can mess up your user, but not the hole system
<Xlylith> hi all... I found a bug in flashplugin-nonfree in gutsy. I wonder if anyone has experienced such thing...
<TimeTraveller> jrib, you mean it is available in synaptic ?
<andreuu> arg pink and grainy video!
<sarthor> on ubuntu gusty i am using kismet, In kismet.conf i am confused what to replace on "none" source=ipw2100,eth1,none,6, i have dell latutude x300 notebook
<doxid> Hey guys, how do i tell my eth0 interface to go up? the lamp is active on the NIC but ubuntu dosn't find it anymore (happned during the night)
<jrib> TimeTraveller: the whole point of the repositories is that updates are taken care of for you automatically
<Xlylith> it seems that Adobe has modified their flash installer
<doxid> ifconfig finds the NIC but can't use it.. and the only thing the network config tool finds is the wireless
<jrib> TimeTraveller: I have no idea if the most recent version is there, but it usually filters down eventually from -backports at least
<kitofhawaii> well, yah if you give everyone root access you can screw up a system quick...but you can do that with pretty much any operating system. in any case, someone needs access to the box (one way or another) before they can screw it up
<kitofhawaii> you can wipe out a cisco router in one command...if you have access...:) and yet we build the internet on them
<Sisco> kitofhawaii: whats the command
<Sisco> for cisco router
<echosystm> i installed flashplugin-nonfree
<echosystm> but its not comming up in firefox
<Xlylith> I wonder if anyone can refer me to how to report it to the maintainer....
<echosystm> and when i say to install missing plugins, it says it's already installed! :(
<dgjones> !launchpad | Xlylith
<ubotu> Xlylith: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<jrib> echosystm: did you restart firefox?
<echosystm> yep
<Xlylith> dgjones: I have patched it myself
<kitofhawaii> Sisco: write erase system-config and then reload
<SpookyET> no luck. Is it possible to reintall ubuntu by deleting the entire file system except /home?
<Xlylith> dgjones: is that possible to submit my own patch?
<jrib> echosystm: pastebi the result of: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree && ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<riotkittie> SpookyET: is /home on its own partition? if not, create one and put it there. otherwise, no.
<jrib> !paste > echosystm (read the private message from ubotu)
<doxid> I just turned off "Networking" in the network configuration tool.. but.. i'm still here o0
<wols_> Xlylith: poissible yes, up to the maintainer if it's accepted and used
<dgjones> Xlylith, its probably worth reporting it on launchpad with details of how you patched it, i'm not sure how you'd go about submitting a new patch
<linduxed_> jrib: sorry, wifi disconnected
<wols_> doxid: /etc/init.d/networking stop
<wols_> doxid: you will be gone, trust me
<SpookyET> riotkittie: No, it is not
<linduxed_> jrib: so is that really the only thing it changes?
<linduxed_> jrib: 4 gb ram?
<Xlylith> jrib: I found the new flash installer (from adobe) has some changes
<jrib> linduxed_: yes
<Past_Images> hey guys i need to use windows at work but sometimes would be useful if i could boot ubuntu on pendrive, is there a variant for this. i need to keep the usb flash thing on fat32 though so windows at work and linux (on my home machine) can both use it
<jrib> linduxed_: but you should probably read wikipedia about it or something
<linduxed_> jrib: no performace related stuff???
<Xlylith> jrib: there's no .xpt file anymore
<doxid> wols_: that will shut it down, but how do i activate the cable-based connection? as of now i'm running on my neighbours wireless cause they have priority over the cable : /
<jrib> Xlylith: there's a bug filed I believe
<wols_> doxid: which network chip on the wired nic?
<linduxed_> jrib: ill do that, but if there aint more things then ill screw this
<jrib> linduxed_: yep, that is what I recommend
<kitofhawaii> sisco; actually i don't even think you need the system-config part...:)
<Xlylith> jrib: I search in launchpad, but found none similar
<Odd-rationale> Past_Images: If you want a linux system on a pendrive, try using DSL or Puppy Linux.
<doxid> wols_: should probobly add that my eth0 can't be found in the network manager but i do find it in ifconfig. don't know what chip it is.. it's built in :P
<Past_Images> ok will try one of those instead thanks
<doxid> laptop : )
<wols_> doxid: lspci |grep -i net
<riotkittie> SpookyET: can  you create another partition?
<linduxed_> jrib: is there a possibility to do a "smooth" switch of installation?
<echosystm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46939/
<linduxed_> sort of....is there an option in the installer?
<doxid> wols_: Realtek Semiconductor
<echosystm> jrib: does that tell you anything?
<wols_> doxid: which one?
<SpookyET> riotkittie: I supposed I can install GParted and resize /
<doxid> wols_: the eth0 cable one, the other one is a 802.11 nic
<wols_> doxid: sudo ifup ethß
<echosystm> i just installed some other plugin via firefox
<wols_> doxid: sudo ifup eth0
<echosystm> now flash works, but the movies are all messed up
<wols_> doxid: check with ifconfig if it has a IP then. if so tell me which one
<doxid> wols_: ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<SpookyET> Back in the day, linux installers were creating partitions for /home /var /usr, etc. Is there a decent guide for Ubuntu that shows you how to do that? What's the optimal size for each partition
<doxid> wols_: ifconfig finds and have a IP for the nic.
<wols_> doxid: which IP?
<doxid> wols_: 213.114.10.98
<riotkittie> SpookyET: yea, i'd do that then cp -aRp /home to the new partition. then when you reinstall, select  manual... find the new partition, tell installer to mount as /home ...   uhhhhm.
<brobostigon> spookyet: linux documentation project
<doxid> wols_: could you ping it? : /
<wols_> doxid: that's a public IP. do you use dhcp with your ISP= if so it should have set a route alright. /sbin/route. pastebin the output
<wols_> doxid: pings alright
<doxid> the route seams ok :)
<doxid> got the GW and the DNS works properly
<Ziggy> i've used xubuntu now for 3 weeks, im a first time linux user, and i just want to say I LOVE IT. This is the best thing that have happened to me, besides meeting my girlfriend that is :)
<wols_> doxid: then what is your problem?
<doxid> wols_: http://pastebin.com/d2c02f2f5
<Odd-rationale> Ziggy: Welcome!
<doxid> wols_: my problem is that i'm running on the wireless, because it refuses to use the wired network :P
<linduxed_> jrib: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64_bit#Pros_and_cons
<linduxed_> jrib: found that
<TimeTraveller> jrib, ok thanks... i just wanted the newest one because it sopports HD playback
<kitofhawaii> doxid: is this a laptop or a desktop?
<doxid> kitofhawaii: laptop
<doxid> worked great last night
<onur> my networkmanager icon on the gnome panel is missing, but I'm connected to the internet. how can i fix that?
<SpookyET> linux documetnation project does not tell you optimal partition sizes
<kitofhawaii> doxid: do you have a switch on your laptop to disable wireless?
<doxid> kitofhawaii: yepp and it's off.. and i'm still running on it :P
<wols_> doxid: that is wrong. it clearly shows you you have a wired defaultroute
<doxid> wols_: /wois me and check my ident and see if it has switched over yet.
<jrib> linduxed_: nope, you would have to reinstall (backup /home).  If you have /home on its own partition, it would be pretty smooth
<Assassin5> I've got ubuntu studio setup on a laptop and I want to plug midi control into it. What would you guys recommend for a midi connection? It's not no game port so a standard midi cable is not an option. Would a USB Midi cable function okay?
<wols_> doxid: cause you have two defaultroutes. don't assign the wireless a defaultroute
<jrib> echosystm: yes, can you tell me the output of 'which firefox'
<doxid> wols_: how do i not do that? seams to be working automaticly :P
<echosystm> /usr/bin/firefox
<wols_> doxid: easiest is to use a static IP
<linduxed_> jrib: you think all my settings will be saved if i backup /home or should i backup some of the /etc?
<doxid> i'll see what i can come up with :) reboot :p
<brif8> An update to libasound2 and libasound2-dev was done  Somehow it appears the debian .deb version 1.0.15-2 was used and not the ubuntu package.  Synaptic Package Manager won't allow me to re-install  is there anyway to force this ?
<jrib> linduxed_: if you know you have edited files in /etc/, then yes
<jrib> echosystm: anything in ~/.mozilla/plugins/?
<kitofhawaii> doxid: right click network manager, uncheck "enable wireless"...tried that?
<echosystm> nothing there jrib
<echosystm> that folder doesnt exist
<jrib> brif8: apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION  but make sure your sources.list do not have any debian repos
<jrib> echosystm: ok, close firefox and run 'ps -ef | grep firefox'
<linduxed_> jrib: will my gdm, gnome and compiz settings be saved if i backup home?
<brif8> jrib: thanks where do I check the latest ubuntu version for these two packages ?
<kitofhawaii> oh he left
<jrib> brif8: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<echosystm> jared     5867  5712  0 23:20 pts/1    00:00:00 grep firefox
<jrib> echosystm: now start firefox and visit http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/
<jrib> echosystm: start it by typing 'firefox' in the terminal
<echosystm> done
<corruptionoflulz> how do i find the process ID of something?
<jrib> echosystm: does the page say flash is not installed?
<echosystm> yup
<Daverocks> corruptionoflulz: pidof "processname"
<jrib> echosystm: hmm
<corruptionoflulz> and how do i kill a process?
<Daverocks> corruptionoflulz: you don't have to put the quotes there
<Daverocks> corruptionoflulz: killall processname   ... or... kill pid
<corruptionoflulz> Daverocks: thanks.
<jrib> echosystm: wait, what other plugin did you install...
<brif8> jrib:  with apt-cache  which line is the ubuntu version  Installed: and Candidate says the same 1.0.15-2
<echosystm> gnash
<echosystm> i removed it though
<echosystm> flash movies didnt work properly with that installed
<jrib> echosystm: it's hard to troubleshoot things if you install other things at the same time
<echosystm> sorry
<jrib> brif8: it tells you the repository it comes from
<brobostigon> i use powerpc, so even less softwre works for me, even less than 64bit.
<jrib> echosystm: readlink -f /usr/lib/firefox/flashplugin-alternative.so
<brif8> jrib: ok under version table: it has 1.0.14-iubuntu8 0    500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com  thanks
<echosystm> /usr/lib/firefox/flashplugin-alternative.so
<jrib> echosystm: that was the output?
<echosystm> yep
<jrib> echosystm: what does 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/flashplugin-alternative.so' return?
<echosystm> ls: /usr/lib/firefox/flashplugin-alternative.so: No such file or directory
<blackfox_> i install Mythwar use wine .. but i got error.what can i do?
<echosystm> do i need flashplugin-mozilla?
<echosystm> sorry
<echosystm> flashplayer-mozilla
<wols_> blackfox_: you tell us the error
<jrib> echosystm: my mistake.  I meant ' readlink -f /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so'
<echosystm> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<blackfox_> error mouse..
<jrib> echosystm: and 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so'
<wols_> blackfox_: that is NOT the error. try again
<wols_> it doesn't say "error mouse" it says something else
<echosystm> ls: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so: No such file or directory
<corruptionoflulz> i'm trying to run no-ip, but it keeps saying it can't find the config file
<wols_> corruptionoflulz: exact error. no paraphrasing
<jrib> echosystm: ok.  So I am guessing you installed flashplugin-nonfree recently and the installer is just broken
<corruptionoflulz> $ no-ip
<corruptionoflulz> Can't locate configuration file /etc/no-ip.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<blackfox_> just mouse "00e0 mouse es*u"
<wols_> corruptionoflulz: can't you read? it exactly tells you which config file it wants
<echosystm> how is that fixed jrib?
<jrib> echosystm: well, you can wait for an updated package to trickle down or you can install flash manually into ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<kitofhawaii> echosystm: i'd confirm whether flash it's there at all "ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so"
<corruptionoflulz> wols_: but then it still tells me that it can't locate it
<kitofhawaii> sometimes the link doesn't happen
<kitofhawaii> (for whatever reason)
<_Sisco> do I need like a IPv6 enabled router to run IPv6 on LAN?
<corruptionoflulz> ~$ no-ip -c /etc/no-ip.conf
<corruptionoflulz> Can't locate configuration file /etc/no-ip.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<echosystm> its not there kitofhawaii
<echosystm> the directory is empty
<_Sisco> do I need like a IPv6 enabled router to run IPv6 on LAN?
<wols_> corruptionoflulz: what part of what I wrote didn't you undestand? why are you unable to check if /etc//no-ip.conf exists and if not create it?
<_Sisco> oops my bad double paste
<jrib> echosystm: grab the tar.gz from http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<corruptionoflulz> wols_: exists, and i used -C to create once
<wols_> corruptionoflulz: it fscking doesn't exist. are you  analphabetic?
<echosystm> it's possible my repository is not good
<wols_> is no-ip using a chroot?
<echosystm> im using my ISPs mirror
<wols_> what are the permissions of the file?
<echosystm> how would i re-cache the package?
<blackfox_> after install need restart ?
<corruptionoflulz> wols_: permissions were all at root, then i changed it to my user hoping that would fix it
<jrib> echosystm: it isn't your server, there is no update yet
<echosystm> i just removed the plugin
<echosystm> then tried reinstalling it
<corruptionoflulz> wols_: ok, i tried deleting the config file then making a new one with -C, but now i'm getting permission denied.
<echosystm> Download done.
<echosystm> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<echosystm> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<jrib> echosystm: yes, because the package is not updated
<echosystm> ok, so there is something wrong with the actual package itself
<echosystm> ?
<echosystm> sorry, im new to all this
<echosystm> you need to dumb it down a bit for me :P
<wols_> corruptionoflulz: chmod a+r <file>
<jrib> echosystm: basically, the package just grabs the tar.gz from adobe's server and installs it for you.  But the package checks that the md5sum of the tar.gz is what it expects.  So when adobe puts a new version out, you download the new one, but the md5sums do not match, so the package says, "oh, can't install this, something is wrong"
<corruptionoflulz> wols_: how what would i use to give write access too?
<neur1> I have ubuntu installed, to install kubuntu I just sudo apt-get kubuntu desktop install?
<brif8> I see that alsa-lib is recommend it has an orig.tar.gz  and a ubunt8.diff.gz  I have unpacked both  what do I do with the .diff file ?
<echosystm> right
<echosystm> ok i follow
<echosystm> thank you jrib
<corruptionoflulz> wols_: thanks a lot! i think i've got it now!
<handsoffate> how can I change the mirror I download updates? I'm really having trouble with rakes <20 :(
<wols_> brif8: apt-get source <package> and the patch is applied for you
<wols_> handsoffate: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<handsoffate> I'm a beginner
<handsoffate> how do I do that
<brobostigon> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> !repos | handsoffate
<ubotu> handsoffate: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<brif8> wols_ thanks
<purplecow> Does someone know why I can only change the compiz settings on my other monitor with twinview and both screens running as separate x-servers?
<blackfox_> i need setting mouse and keyboard at wine?
<ciacon> hi all... how can I load vesa-fb @ startup?? I miss a high-res command line ;-)
<wols_> blackfox_: usually not
<wols_> ciacon: set a different videomode with "vga=XXX" as a kernel-parameter iirc
<sarthor> is there any download for gusty to download youtube video, need manual link also (free soft)
<ciacon> wols_: tried that, but the kernel-module is not loaded or even there... it used to work for 7.04, but sadly upgrading to 7.10 I had a dead command-line...
<bazhang> sarthor: miro
<glad> hi
<Parsi> ubuntu does not mount ntfs drive!
<Parsi> it does not show up them in "Computer"
<blackfox_> need install DirectX ??
<glad> can anyone help me to resolve some troubles with a pendrive in 7.10 ?
<Ximal> hey guys .. is it possible to get battlefield 2142 to work on linux ?
<glad> try cedega
<ghigomatto_> Ciao, dovrei eseguire uno script bash nome_script.sh da dentro crontab, ma non riesco; Se lo lancio da dentro una shell normalissima occorre usare il formalismo ./nome_script.sh, ed esso funziona perfettamente. La stessa cosa, da dentro crontab, ovviamente non poteva funzionare, e non so come farlo partire, qualcuno ha un suggerimento? Mirco.
<wols_> ghigomatto_: english ONLY here
<wols_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wols_> !anyone | glad
<ubotu> glad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ghigomatto_> ubotu, thanks,sorry...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks,sorry... - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Parsi> hey
<Parsi> ubuntu does not my ntfs drives!!!
<wols_> Parsi: this sentence no verbiage
<wols_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Parsi> it does it before
<nils_>  /j #ubuntu.de
<nils_> sry
<glad> ubotu > sry :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sry :( - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vicentecarro> Hi
<bullgard4> I am using OpenDict 0.6.2. It's window shows a head line "OpenDict - Freedict German-English". Why are there two different terms 'OpenDict' and 'FreeDict'?
<Sisco> anyone know of a tutorial for setting up a linux server to be a router/firewall?
<vicentecarro> Is there a GPL application(with free database) like GeoIp?
<linduxed_> where is grub.conf located? i see only menu.lst
<_6StringKng_> menu.lst is everything you shoudl need I think
<kelsin> linduxed_: ubuntu doesn't symlink menu.lst
<ciacon> linduxed_: I think one is the other
<aurax> heya all
<linduxed_> kelsin: ok, so i should edit menu directly?
<stdin> vicentecarro: geoip-bin from universe
<linduxed_> kelsin: even though its read only?
<aurax> i got a quick q', how can i boot multiple operating systems from the same drive?
<kelsin> linduxed_: my menu.lst is rw to root, but yes you should edit it directly
<glad> aurax > doing a dual boot
<ciacon> hi all - I have a problem in menu.lst... I just added the following "vga=791", but I can't see my command line anymore... any hints??
<kelsin> linduxed_: kernel upgrades don't require editing, just editing for other os's or custom kernels
<aurax> glad> can i do it with grub?
<aurax> or i have to create different partitions for each os
<kelsin> ciacon: look int /var/log/messages and mesg for errors, your hardward probably doesn't support that video mode or you're running the wrong console driver
<glad> i did it, creating partitions with gparted
<linduxed_> kelsin: im editing it because i got a hint that if i add noapic to the kernel
<linduxed_> kelsin: ill get my dvd back
<glad> aurax > for example, first i got my computer with windo$s, with gparted i changed the dimensions, and after that, i installed ubuntu 7.04
<kelsin> linduxed_: yes you edit menu.lst directory, using "sudo"
<glad> when I start my computer, and grub 1.5  is charged, I can select my boot
<ciacon> kelsin: what should I be looking for?? I did "cat /var/log/messages | grep error"... can't find anything interesting....
<aurax> glad, u used gparted under windows ?
<ce_siapa> #purwokero
<aurax> ?!
<ce_siapa> #purwokerto
<glad> aurax > I download the live CD, next I rebooted my system, I when I start my computer with the live CD, in Ubuntu, I used gparted
<glad> also, you can use partition magic over windows, bus its no free
<dissident> i want to dual boot, you guys are talking about that
<ce_siapa> haiiiii..
<wezza> hmm, I'm getting tired of it.. my laptop locks a few times a day... the only thing I can do is turn it off and right on. What could be causing such locks, I can't see any errors in the logs?
<dissident> partition magic
<ce_siapa> very quite tonight
<dissident> won't work here
<linduxed_> is there a noapic option for windows xp? i need something like that to be able to use my disc drive without ditching grub
<dissident> thinl because it won't assign a drive letter to linux partition
<glad> dissident > I refered from win
<girl_magicLove> #indonesia
<dissident> can you help me dual boot with xp
<girl_magicLove> helloooo...
<dissident> on two different hdd
<linduxed_> dissident: you in ubuntu lie disk now?
<dissident> how to assign a drive letter, it won't work
<dissident> not now but i do have dvd and ubuntu cd
<linduxed_> dissident: linux doesnt work with drive letters
<wapowapi> how can i enable gyatche?
<linduxed_> dissident: what drives fo you have?
<dissident> well i used part magic but it won't show boot screen , goes dirrectly into xp
<dissident> xp is sata
<dissident> linux ide
<dgjones> !dualboot | dissident
<ubotu> dissident: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bubuntu> hia... anyone could help me about this message in syslog: Dec  5 13:42:26 joan-laptop kernel: [15215.080000] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<bubuntu> Dec  5 13:42:26 joan-laptop kernel: [15215.080000] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:08:87:10:80/00:00:00:00:00/e1 tag 0 cdb 0x1e data 4096 out
<wols_> bubuntu: run a smartmontools long test
<marcmarc> hi, I have ubuntu server 6.10. I am trying to install collectd but the command apt-get install collectd does not work
<marcmarc> how can I add collectd to apt-get?
<bubuntu> wols_ what is that? is an aplicaction?
<wols_> yes
<glad> dissident > First, I try to boot under the same HD
<brif8> Is there anyway to force a rebuild of all packages ?  It would appear the libasound2 is shared by many and simply downgrading to the ubuntu offical version hasn't helped. E.G.  aplay test.wav  hangs  when using strace  it hangs after the 6th call to stat64("/usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf  ?
<dissident> do i need to create a ext2 first before using live cd to partition
<ke-> dissident.. When you install from the live cd it will just partition for you
<wols_> dissident: no
<wols_> dissident: first you have to partition, then you can make filesystems on that partition. not the otherr way around
<ctindle> How can I reconfigure or have Ubuntu autodetect my ethernet adapter?
<dissident> can i do that with the live cd while installing
<dissident> or better in windows first
<wols_> dissident: you can partition in windows perhaps but not make filesystemjs
<wols_> ctindle: autodetect I doubt it but reconfigure sure
<wols_> ctindle: what network card
<ctindle> Broadcom
<wols_> what chip?
<kosnick> when i install an application thorugh synaptic do i get the source code at the same time? if so where is it saved? for example if i get amarok where is the source code ? If not how can i get it?
<ctindle> lemme check
<dissident> so while installing ubuntu i can delete, format and make new files then
<wols_> dissident: partitions and filesystems. not files
<ctindle> BCM5721
<wezza> hmm, I'm getting tired of it.. my laptop locks a few times a day... the only thing I can do is turn it off and right on. What could be causing such locks, I can't see any errors in the logs?
<brif8> anyone?  even certain apps won't open eg firefox nor terminal
<wols_> ctindle: on what hardware do you run ubuntu?
<ctindle> IBM service tech came out to replace a mobo on an x3250 server
<wols_> ah, netxtreme
<bubuntu> wols_: once i have smartmontools... how can i get smartmontools long test?
<wols_> I dunno which driver that uses. but load it (check if it's laoded with /sbin/ifconfig -a)
<wols_> then man interfasces to configure it
<ctindle> ok
<wols_> bubuntu: man smartctl
<ctindle> ill give it a shot
<jmazaredo> is the postfix log in 7.10 /var/log/mail.log?
<wols_> jmazaredo: check syslog
<wols_> grep postfix /var/log/syslog
<phoenix_> hey
<phoenix_> does anyone know of a good keylogger (hidden) for parental controls?
<IpMooIng> i love ubuntu
<wols_> phoenix_: such things don't exist on linux except in rootkits. no one will give you a rootkit
<IpMooIng> wols_  thank god
<phoenix_> ummm, that seems kinda not fun...
<eses> does anyone know what is error 17 is?
<wols_> parents who spy on their kids aren't fun or good parents either. if you even are a parent
<wols_> eses: grub error
<mavi-> phoenix_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450525 just google it..
<eses> yes grub error
<jmazaredo> i cant find the smtp fail to login logs
<ICQnumber> !de
<Pitel_laptop> hmm, I upgraded to gutsy, and xorg.conf has changed graphic driver from i810 to intel. Is it ok? I have Intel 945
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ICQnumber> ubuntu in german?
<noob101> ubuntian
<wols_> Pitel_laptop: yes it's the same
<aguitel> how reinstall java plugin ?
<jmazaredo> all logs in /var/log if default install right?
<wols_> jmazaredo: yes
<glassface> i'm unable to see the menu items in my xmms.  which additional package shud I install.  It was working fine in feisty.  but not in gutsy.
<glassface> please..
<jmazaredo> i cant see failed smtp logins in the logs just login and log off
<fiXXXerMet> I have a mail server at 192.168.9.197 with a firewall rule sending all SMTP (port 25) to that computer.  Doing netstat -tap, I see   tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     -   but when I telnet host 25, the connection fails.
<fiXXXerMet> Using postfix as the mail serer
<mrtimdog> fiXXXerMet: What's your local machines IP? Is it on the same subnet?
<brif8> Is there no way to force a reinstall of all base ubuntu packages including the os itself  ?
 * genii sips a coffee
<mrtimdog> I'm trying to connect a bluetooth headset using the gnome bluetooth-applet but keep getting an error like "obex://[...]" is not a valid location. Am I missing some url handlers/packages?
<fiXXXerMet> mrtimdog: The server is 192.168.9.197, the firewall is 192.168.9.1, and I am at work on an external address.
<aguitel> how install flash plugin for firefox?
<fiXXXerMet> mrtimdog: I _think_ I can connect when I'm on the local subnet, but not when at work/external
<AndrewB> !flash > aguitel (see pm)
<ty> how do u download stuff on this ubuntu thingy???
<ty> i download files but then cant open them
<RoBz18> Hi guys, not too much experience with ubuntu here, but I'm trying to install it onto a USB stick.  On the third step I am told to type unmount /dev/sdb1 . When I do this terminal tells me that the command is unknown. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong here?
<wpk> umount
<wpk> not unmount
<RoBz18> Oh god, I'm an idiot
<RoBz18> Thanks a lot
<RoBz18> :)
<IpMooIng> :) happens
<mrtimdog> fiXXXerMet: Can you ping/telnet/ssh, or connect in any other way, or is this just a problem with the one port?
<fiXXXerMet> mrtimdog: I can ssh in fine, and I can connect to the websites that are hosted on the machine.
<fiXXXerMet> So it seems like it's just port 25.
<fiXXXerMet> I can even connect imap
<kosnick> while installing any app with synaptic do i get the source code at the same time? if so where is it located? if not how can i get some about any app for example amarok?
<MasterShrek> kosnick, enable the deb-src repos, im not sure where the source is located though, /var/packages or /var/source or soemthing i spose
<kosnick> ok shrek thx
<dissident> what is deifference between ext2 and ext3
<MasterShrek> ext3 has journaling
<mrtimdog> fiXXXerMet: Can you 'telnet 192.168.9.197 25' from 192.168.9.197 itself?
<dissident> so i better choose ext3 for everything linux then ?
<MasterShrek> its better to
<genii> Well, swap for swap partitions LOL
<fiXXXerMet> mrtimdog: Yes I can telnet localhost 25
<MasterShrek> not required though, ext2 should work just fine, but if ext3 is available, use that
<dissident> so i make a ext3 part with part magic in windows
<genii> ext3 can also be read by ext2 driver, no journalling
<reckle5s> do shuttle boxes work well with ubuntu?
<dissident> and then with ubuntu i make swap and home partition of it
<dissident> or better to make diff part with pat magic
<Mark761966> Hello again.
<val_> hello. were is my memory?$ dmesg | grep Memory
<val_> [   36.749929] Memory: 3099416k/4194304k available (1993k kernel code, 44572k reserved, 900k data, 328k init, 2227712k highmem)
<val_>  Why onliy 3g?
<mrtimdog> fiXXXerMet: No, not loopback, 192.168.9.197.
<Mark761966> I want to create a multi Ubuntu live DVD to give to my brother in law so he can try the different flavours out
<fiXXXerMet> mrtimdog: Yes, that works too.
<void^> val_: 32bit desktop kernel?
<Mark761966> Does that sound like a good idea?
<IpMooIng> Mark761966:  no
<Mark761966> Why not?
<mrtimdog> fiXXXerMet: What's the FW rule?
<IpMooIng> multy..  how would u fit it all on 1 dvd
<RoBz18> Anyone know where the "#" button is on a standard ubuntu keyboard? I can't find it. xD
<val_> void^ how i can find this inormation?
<Mark761966> WHo's multy?
<IpMooIng> make 4/5 disks
<void^> val_: uname -a
<val_> void^ 2.6.20-16-generic
<livrerj> hello, i was wondering if anyone of you has experience with thin clients and ltsp...
<val_> $ uname -a
<val_> Linux t 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Fri Aug 31 00:55:27 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Mark761966> I was thinking of just putting Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu on it. Plus a bootloader
<void^> val_: yes, those 32bit -generic kernels aren't pae enabled
<dmi3on> xchat how can i make multiply chanels windows like in mirc ?
<rocco> join #ubuntu-motu
<val_> <void^> intresting, and wich kernel do enabled?
<bubuntu> wols_: ok, i'm doing the long test... what do I have to find?
<void^> val_: the -server kernel, afaik. or just use 64bit.
<rocco> hey all anyone had a problem with a usb keyboard not working on the ubuntu gutsy install cd
<rocco> ??
<fiXXXerMet> mrtimdog: Smoothwall firewall and it just sends port 25 from external to the server on port 25
<wols_> bubuntu: possibly a broken disk. if so you should probably buy a new harddisk
<livrerj> any of you guys has experience with ltsp and thi clients?
<val_> void^ 10thx
<bubuntu> but i didnt have any problems with dapper
<Mark761966> Which bootloader should I add to the DVD?
<genii> isolinux
<Mark761966> Kay
<mrtimdog> fiXXXerMet: I've not used smoothwall :(
<wols_> !anyone | livrerj
<ubotu> livrerj: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<corruptionoflulz> !ask | livrerj
<ubotu> livrerj: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<corruptionoflulz> is probably more appropriate.
<corruptionoflulz> or both of them combined.
<bubuntu> wols_: i installed ubuntu 7.10 two weeks ago and that bug usually appears when im not connected in internet
<wols_> bubuntu: kernel problem then
<untitled-laptop> Can anyone here awnser if i have an asus laptop dose dual booting with ubuntu somehow void my warenty when putting it in for repair?
<bubuntu> wols_: i have 2.6.22-14-generic, should i change this kernel?
<RoBz18> untitled-laptop: No
<Scarey> untitled-laptop, I can't see how the contents of the harddrive can affect your warrenty
<untitled-laptop> RoBz18: Thanks.
<RoBz18> Ok :)
<brobostigon> bubuntu, that depends on what machine you have, powerpc, x86, 64bit.32bit??
<Scarey> untitled-laptop, but if you put it in for repair, you might get the drive wiped.. so backup
<genii> untitled-laptop: I had similar issue with my Gateway laptop, they told me if i wiped the Vista partition or the system recovery partition and just installed linux they would not honour the warrantee. But otherwise if the recovery partition and vista were still on it they would.
<bubuntu> x86
<brobostigon> bubuntu: that kernel is fine then.
<tntCry> why cant i get hacking app's from add/remove
<RoBz18> You can get some...
<Chousuke> add/remove contains only common apps
<RoBz18> Nothing much tough
<Chousuke> well, mostly.
<brobostigon> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<RoBz18> though*
<Chousuke> use aptitude or synaptic to access the APT repositories :P
<tntCry> but ssh and putty is not hacking its more like netmeeting or telnet
<dissident> is a swap partition really needed
<Chousuke> tntCry: what is "hacking" then? :P
<brobostigon> dissident, that depends on how much ram you have??
<tntCry> i want something like sub7 or something to hack the people around here for instance
<Chousuke> meh
<Chousuke> go away
<dissident> 80 gb hd and 2gb ram
<tntCry> not destroy theyr lifes but give them nice ad's about my site and make some business , im a deedful person hard to find much of me
<mauro__> uhm :) i'd never expect this many people on one channel :)
<brobostigon> you will still need swap.
<wols_> tntCry: you won't get that from ubuntu. go awaay
<Chousuke> tntCry: you're only allowed to try and crack people's machines when you actually have a clue about what you're doing
<wols_> tntCry: you are a spammer. just name it like it is
<tntCry> when thinking in a negative way maybe wols_
<Chousuke> tntCry: a script kiddie using pre-made programs is the lowest form of life.
<dissident> and what is best for linux primary or logical partition
<wols_> tntCry: and if you crack other people's machines, the police will come and prosecute you
<Chousuke> tntCry: and you're sounding like one
<wols_> dissident: irrelevant
<dissident> so it doesn't matter
<tntCry> but positively maybe i might gain 80,000$ from the whole world ? in 2months time :D
<Chousuke> tntCry: no.
<LjL> tntCry: there are plenty of networking packages in the official repositories. please type « /msg ubotu packages » and « /msg ubotu software ». now please cease explaining in detail how you're going to use them.
<Chousuke> tntCry: you would fail.
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tntCry> thanks LjL  (K)
<Chousuke> tntCry: and likely end up in prison if you try.
<tntCry> if they have a glimpse of my ip
<tntCry> right now im unprotected though ;)
<brobostigon> 86.99.146.124, thats tntcrys ip adress, i will pass it to the police to track,
<Chousuke> they will.
<Chousuke> tntCry: I'll say it again, but it sounds like you have no clue at all.
<LjL> ok, stop, everyone, thanks
<wols_> tntCry: considering how clueless you are, it will be easy if you actaully do some damage
<corruptionoflulz> bah, stupid compiz not showing titlebars... and i'm much too lazy to fix it.
<tntCry> lol the ip will be far changed by then.
<Chousuke> bah
<LjL> STOP
<tntCry> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vrinek> a friend of mine recently installed ubuntu 7.10 and cant connect to the internet. it is a netgear modem/router (4 eths) and is connected to the internet. he can access the modem's IP and change its settings but cannot connect to the internet
<mavi-> do he have the gateway set up?
<brobostigon> i could very easily tntcry, get you mac adress from your ip, and then track that in ip packets,i dont reccommend you even think about these things, it very dangerous and you will be caught.
<LjL> ... get... mac address... from... ip... besides didn't i say stop
<brobostigon> sorry LjL
<vrinek> mavi-: gateway should be set as the ip of the modem?
<brobostigon> i will leave, i cant stand idiots like tntcry
<jmazaredo> if smtp is chrooted i wont get access outside the server?
<jmazaredo> via mail clients?
<ikonia> jmazaredo: our smtp server won't
<mw-home> I just finished installing xubuntu on a really old laptop (600mhz, 60mb ram).
<ikonia> jmazaredo: a mail client can only access the server over standard protocols so how would you expect to get access to to a server with a mail client
<jmazaredo> can be pop also chrooted?
<ikonia> jmazaredo: totally, if your server supports it, it easy, if not its a long winded effort
<mavi-> val_: nope, the gateway-ip he got from his ISP, or if hes on dhcp he should get one automatically
<tntCry> he surely have nothing to do
<mavi-> vrinek: even
<mw-home> I am running windowmaker because xfce took too much.  anyway, are there any graphical web browsers that are not resource pigs?  firefox runs really slowly.
<mavi-> vrinek: the gateway-ip he got from his ISP, or if hes on dhcp he should get one automatically
<corruptionoflulz> mw-home: try opera or epiphany
<vrinek> mavi-: i think he's on dhcp
<dorcarin> jobs #edubuntu.es
<ikonia> mw-home: if you can't run a window manager, I'd give up on windowed applications
<mw-home> ikonia: i am running windowmaker.
<mw-home> there was a browser a few years ago called dilly.  i can't find it now.
<ikonia> mw-home: but only because you couldn't hanle xfce
<mavi-> vrinek: try "route -n" and you will get a list over gateways that are configured, lhe should have one row with 0.0.0.0 in the first column and the ip to his gateway in the second column if its set up correctly
 * LiMaO likes links =P
<void^> mw-home: dillo?
<vrinek> mavi-: well, yesterday (after we installed ubuntu) i connected his laptop to my wireless router and all went fine. it seems kinda weird that it cannot connect through eth
<mw-home> void^: was that it?
<void^> mw-home: minimalistic browser
<mavi-> vrinek: can be that the wireless is set as the default route
<erUSUL> mw-home: dillo ??
<vrinek> mavi-: in network settings he has "roaming mode" enabled, should he turn it off?
<tntCry> vrinek, type this in terminal cat /etc/resolv.conf
<tntCry> write down the output vrinek
<vrinek> tntCry: i got him on the phone...
<tntCry> tell me to write it :)
<vrinek> tntCry: cant copy paste over it :(
<tntCry> for sure vrinek he got this output nameserver 192.168.1.1 or something similar that dns is appointed to the router
<tntCry> vrinek, ?
<vrinek> tntCry: sry my irc client is bugged
<tntCry> tell him to write this in terminal ( cat /etc/resolv.conf )
<Ximal> i just installed ut2003 to my computer but the cdkey wouldn't accept. would someone mind telling me how to purge the game from the system ?
<tntCry> Ximal, i get what you mean , in windows the keys are read from registry i think you can find help around google
<tntCry> vrinek, have you told him to type cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Ximal> i want to purge it tntcry ..
<vrinek> tntCry: one moment...
<Ximal> i don't care to get the key to work.. i'm going to try a different install method and do not want the duplicate game installation
<Ximal> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tntCry> Ximal, you are running an archieve game or an installed game/
<Ximal> installed.. unreal tournament 2003
<|Steffan|> Hoe ken ik deze error verhelpen "Can't call method "description" on an undefined value at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Question.pm line 93, <GEN0> line 1"
<|Steffan|> ik krijg het bij het installeren(apt-get install php5)
<rambo3> was ist los
<LjL> !nl | |Steffan|
<ubotu> |Steffan|: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<|Steffan|> ah, dom van mij
<tntCry> Ximal, sorry :/
<tntCry> Ximal, this is a weird problem :s
<|Steffan|> Thought I was in Ubuntu-nl :S
<Ximal> lol @ steffan ..
<Ximal> install lamp if you want php5 to run .. it comes with mysql / php
<Ximal> ;p;
<tntCry> vrinek how can you live with that buged irc , get xchat
<vrinek> damn irc client was bugged, had to switch to x-chat...
<vrinek> :)
<tntCry> yes
<tntCry> what we're you using?
<boris_> can ubuntu read diskettes ?
<tntCry> ys
<vrinek> linkinus
<vrinek> im on mac
<DG19075> have had no probs with Pdgin here
<tntCry> oh
<tntCry> dont you have ubuntu vrinek ?
<boris_> can ubuntu read disketes ?
<vrinek> anyways, the only ip in etc/resolv was his router's
<wols_> boris_: yes it can of course
<tntCry> i knew
<vrinek> nope, friend of mine has
<tntCry> vrinek, tell him
<tntCry> vrinek, that is a known bug issue since dapper
<boris_> wois : i got a diskete in my computer and i dont see it
<boris_> ???
<tntCry> the only solution for him is to set the DNS and then lock the resolve.conf file so it will not change back to its router vrinek
<boris_> ah it can
<boris_> thanks
<DG19075> boris: are you sure the floppy has something on it?
<wols_> boris_: mount it
<vrinek> tntcry, lock it with permissions (chmod?)
<boris_> wols_ i opened it and i only see a file called "Shortcut to 3.5 Floppy (A).Ink
<tntCry> vrinek, just tell him , to gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf and then delete whats theyr and put this nameserver 208.67.220.220
<tntCry> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Jadd76> That's a windows problem boris_
<boris_> ???
<vrinek> one moment
<Jadd76> You probably created a shorcut to the floppy, and then dragged and dropped that to wherever you thought you copied the floppy
<tntCry> then wait
<tntCry> vrinek, let him lock it after doing it and saving it let him close terminal and open again and type this sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<Sisco> i turned off and turned my machine back on
<Sisco> how do i start up the torrent client
<tntCry> after that :) hes good to go vrinek
<Sisco> thats built in ubuntu
<boris_> jadd76 : a friend (using windows) gave it to me and asked me if i can copy it to CD
<Jadd76> Yeah, tell him to copy all the files inside the floppy, not create a shorcut to the floppy
<tntCry> vrinek, i gtg soon...
<Sisco> help??
<Jadd76> It's not windows' fault, your friend just didn't know how to use it
<Sisco> how do i startup the torrent client thats built in ubuntu
<vrinek> tntcry, im telling him over the phone, thx for the help so far
<tntCry> vrinek, but remember he have to only type the 2 dns ip's i have mentions ontop of each other , and then after saving it open terminal again and type gksudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<vrinek> ok
<tntCry> it will work vrinek  , because i know hes issue :) good luck
<Jadd76> Hey, does anybody know how to make a window transparent using compiz fusion?
<tntCry> Jadd76, choose the window you want to make transparent then hold ALT then use your mousewheel :)
<apfelfred> hi^^
<vrinek> ok, trying it now
<rojo^> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jadd76> Hey thanks tntCry!
<Sisco> how do i startup the torrent client thats built in ubuntu
<Jadd76> Which plug-in does that transparency?
<Hamlet> can someone help me with a NFS-shares-realted issue, please?
<Sisco> how do i startup the torrent client thats built in ubuntu??
<rojo^> !search *torrent*
<tntCry> Sisco, get one :)
<Sisco> It has one built in
<Sisco> my download is 50%+ done
<Sisco> and i restarted
<ubotu> Found:
<tntCry> o
<Sisco> i need to open it so it will resume
<void^> Sisco: start the torrent file, i guess
<akincer> Sisco: Double click on the original torrent file to open it
<Sisco> i didnt save
<Sisco> just open
<Sisco> off the sitwe
<akincer> Sisco: It should have put the torrent file wherever you selected to save the finished download. Pretty sure that is how it works
<tntCry> Jadd76, the transparency is something normal , not a plugin , but plugins are for major effects , transparency is i guess some numeric data that produces that output and its emerged through compiz which makes the translation easier for people to use :) maybe i hope thats clear
<Sisco> ok ty
<purplecow> why don't I get window decorations on my second monitor with twinview and compiz?
<jason__> I am using gOS on an old PC, I am getting there, very new to linux. I have just got rhythm box to play some live streams, but what do I do to play a listen again episode that uses realplayer streaming, any ideas? anyone :)
<Hamlet> What reasons may there be for NFS-shares not working under Ubuntu?
<Jadd76> tntCry, So it's under general options if I wanted to change to the shorcut? (the transparency stuff)
<tntCry> ya
<dm> Hello. I want to normalize an mp3 audio file losslessly. Can you reccommend a tool for this task?
<tntCry> im off guys
<Jadd76> tntCry, never mind, I found it under general options
<Jadd76> Thanks everyone!
<profanephobia> dm, soundKonverter
<profanephobia> dm, or k3b
<Hamlet> hello?!
<akincer> Hamlet: That is quite an ambiguous question
<Hamlet> sorry
<Sisco> how do run something in high priority
<Sisco> in linux
<Sisco> or is there such thing?
<Sisco> in ubuntu
<Sisco> *
<LjL> Sisco: man nice
<Hamlet> the thing is, I set up a NFS share
<Hamlet> at least I thought so
<akincer> Hamlet: On what? Is this a different machine?
<Hamlet> but my Linux-Set-top Box doesn't recognise it
<akincer> Hamlet: Is there a reason you wouldn't use cifs?
<Hamlet> do I have to enable some kind of Server-capacity in Ubuntu?
<Hamlet> for NFS shares I mean
<Hamlet> uhmm
<akincer> Hamlet: First--explain your setup a bit more clear
<Hamlet> no
<Hamlet> why should I?
<JerekDain> heh, sounds like I walked in on something interesting
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | hamlet
<ubotu> hamlet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jarryd> l
<DerDui> hi
<mrtimdog> Is there a recent bluetooth headset howto anyone knows of?
<dm> profanephobia: Thank you. But isn't there a tiny command line tool that doesn't need a full X server running that can do this?
<DerDui> ist there anybody who speaks german?
<JerekDain> anyone know of any issues getting an ATI Radeon x1300 to work on Ubuntu? I can only get it to work in generic vesa mode.
<dm> !de | DerDui
<ubotu> DerDui: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DerDui> !de
<profanephobia> dm, of course... i just cant remember the name.. sry :(
<ubernewb> halo, i'm needing some help configuring dhcp.  I've been up all night trying to find a way to update the resolv.conf with my "special dns"
<LiMaO> DerDui: just read what ubotu said
<ubernewb> i'm not talking about a dhcpserver setup
<threefcata> anybody connected a ubuntu box to a xp box using ad hoc wireless?
<DerDui> ok, how to change the chanal?
<ArabEyes> hi , how can i do a filesystem scan , to repair some block errors
<ubernewb> my modem keeps pushing a new dns on my computer every 5 min and it nocks me off a dns server
<threefcata> need help here.
<dm> DerDui: Type "/join #ubuntu-de" for example.
<DrJohnston> Can anyone help explain why i can ssh as root to domain.com but i can't ssh as a normal user?
<DerDui> thank you
<robi1> hi! does anyone know how I can reduce the trip point in the thermal zone of my laptop, so that it starts scaling down the cpu earlier?
<ubernewb> i'd just like to push my "special dns" when the resolv.conf gets updated
<RoBz18> Is anyone here familiar with the process of installing ubuntu onto a USB drive?
<The_Machine> RIDDLE me this, O fans of Linux!  What's the point of having a 'stable OS that no app can crash" if a K3B screwup requires me to reboot my computer in order to have my DVDRW drive not possessed and flashing any more?
<The_Machine> (not a rhetorical question)
<DrJohnston> Can anyone help explain why i can ssh as root to domain.com but i can't ssh as a normal user?
<Jack_Sparrow> JerekDain: I cant tell you what works on the ati but I can strongly suggest that you avoid installation scripts like automatix or envy. THey do things that you really dont want to have done and the odds are it still wont work
<DrJohnston> the connection just doesn't work
<ubernewb> The_machine.. have you tried using any program to burn other than k3b?
<dm> DrJohnston: Maybe
<dm> DrJohnston: Maybe
<The_Machine> yea - and k3b normally works.
<Jack_Sparrow> RoBz18: pendrivelinux.com  I think
<DrJohnston> dm - care to help?
<The_Machine> but it didn't this time, and i don't really want to reboot my computer - but the drive is possessed.
<ubernewb> again my question, do you have these issues only with k3b or when ever you attempt to burn
<The_Machine> won't stop "burning" even though it isn't burning.
<RoBz18> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, having a problem with that
<ubernewb> you cannot umount the drive, did you look to see what is possessing it?
<The_Machine> my answer "yes, i have been able to burn successfully outside of k3b.  And i haven't had a problem with k3b in the past, for the most part"
<The_Machine> hmm
<RoBz18> If you go here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ step 17, terminal just tells me that there is no such directory as media/ubuntu710
<The_Machine> ubernewb, k3b is possessing it.
<The_Machine> let me try to unmount the drive.
<ubernewb> pgrep k3b?
<akincer> Drjohnston: You should be able to ssh into an Ubuntu box using a non-root user
<ubernewb> pkill k3b
<Jack_Sparrow> RoBz18: That is the site I used to create my 4 gig install.
<DrJohnston> akincer
<DrJohnston> I'm trying to SSH OUT to a remote box actually
<Ximal> what's the command to remove a directory please ?
<RoBz18> Jack_Sparrow: Did you use 7.10?
<The_Machine> ubernewb, it was killed already
<JerekDain> Jack_Sparrow: np, if I run out of options I'll get my coworker to fix it. :P he's very good with linux systems, but he's not in until later, and I was hoping to get things up and running. At the least this 800x600 resolution on a decent widescreen monitor is driving me nuts. >_<
<The_Machine> drive still flashing
<DrJohnston> I can do this as root, but as a normal user the conection won't work
<ubernewb> wierd....
<ubernewb> did you look up the make and model of your burner?
<akincer> DrJohnston, make sure you use this format #ssh remoteusername@IP.address.of.remote.machine
<Jack_Sparrow> JerekDain: You should be able to set driver for vesa and get 1024 for now
<Hamlet> @akincer: did you get my messages?
<robi1> hi! does anyone know how I can reduce the trip point in the thermal zone of my laptop, so that it starts scaling down the cpu earlier?
<The_Machine> ubernewb, it isn't the burner.  i've had this happen on other linux distros and apps too.
<akincer> DrJohnston: By default, ssh will attempt to use the envoking username on the remote machine
<akincer> Hamlet: No
<The_Machine> brb, tryingto figure out how to unmount this CD drive
<Ximal> anyone ?
<Ximal> is it sudo rm ? i forget
<JerekDain> it's set as just standard vesa right now (it prompts on each gui boot). how can play with the settings without rebooting?
<ubernewb> ok so you have only eliminated that it is not linux... not the burner
<DrJohnston> akincer - i am trying this format for both root and the user....  ssh root@domain.com
<Hamlet> akincer: I send them as private messages
<Ximal> !remove directory
<JerekDain> pretend that has Jack_Sparrow: at the begining :P
<DrJohnston> actually
<ubernewb> or is it the burner and not linux
<DrJohnston> i have an idea
<Hamlet> @akincer: anyway here they are again
<The_Machine> ubernewb, it's linux related - it isn't a hardware problem.  brb.
<The_Machine> :)
<robi1> does anyone have an idea? i need to reduce the trip point in the thermal zone of my laptop, so that it starts scaling down the cpu earlier?
<Hamlet> @akincer: I have an Ubuntu-machine and a Linux set-top box both connected by a router using DHCP
<akincer> Hamlet: If you aren't registered, I don't think you can send private messages
<Hamlet> @akincer: sorry, I didn't know that
<ubernewb> ok so my issue... how do i get my nameserver x.x.x.x to get repopulated in the resolv.conf when my modem pushes dns in my computer?
<dm> Hello. I want to normalize an mp3 audio file losslessly. Can you reccommend a (tiny cmd line) tool for this task?
<ubernewb> i have extra nameservers not standard to my ISP
<corruptionoflulz> why does ubuntu's copying and pasting suck so much?
<Hamlet> @akincer: the thing is, I cannot access my NFS shares (shared from the Ubuntu-machine) on the set-top box
<Jack_Sparrow> JerekDain: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ... should let you add your max res without having to go through all of the config.
<Hamlet> @akincer: do you have any idea why that is?
<akincer> Hamlet: Not knowing specifics about the set-top box is a little limiting
<s> hi
<s> help please
<Jack_Sparrow> corruptionoflulz:  NOt a good way to open if you are here for help
<Sisco> what u need help with
<Hamlet> @akincer: it's a Linux box
<corruptionoflulz> Jack_Sparrow: it was more like me thinking outloud, sorry.
<Hamlet> @akincer: what specifics do you want to know?
<akincer> DrJohnston: Are you sure there aren't some settings in the sshd_config on the remote machine that would prevent you from getting in with a non-root user?
<akincer> Huh, just left
<bezibaerchen> akincer: he's left 2 mins ago :-)
<akincer> It's "just" from my POV :)
<Hamlet> @akincer: look here http://www.dream-multimedia-tv.de/english/products_dm7025_technical.php
<JerekDain> Jack_Sparrow: tried what you said, i chose vesa, and it didn't do a lot... do i need to restart something? it also said "FATAL: Error inserting battery"
<akincer> Hamlet: What error messages are you getting on your set top box? Are you seeing anything in your logs on your Ubuntu Machine?
<Hamlet> @akincer: no errors, just no share found
<Hamlet> @akincer: what logs? where ?
<akincer> For example /var/log/auth.log
<akincer> Hamlet: But you aren't getting that far
<Hamlet> @akincer: how do you mean?
<akincer> Hamlet: Check out this page that might provide you some help -- http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/pseries/v5r3/topic/com.ibm.aix.commadmn/doc/commadmndita/nfs_checklist.htm
<JerekDain> what's a good music player that can read my mp3 files? apparently Rythmbox can't, which is odd... should i get an mp3 plugin for it, or get a different program?
<pike__> ive created a virtualfs on a file in my ubuntu partition now im wondering if there is a better way to mount it at boot and do the losetup than editing skeleton file in init.d
<Hamlet> @akincer: ok I'll have a look at it
<unperson> Hi.  I'm wondering if I have two ubuntu computers on my LAN, is there an easy way to use one as basically nothing more than a display for the other?  Meaning, can I somehow login to a desktop session on the "remote" machine (still on my LAN) using the other machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> JerekDain: only a guess, but I would think your refresh rates for your monitor are not in your xorg
<Frederick> folks can I have some help with this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3856124#post3856124
<Jack_Sparrow> JerekDain: have you tried dropping back on the color depth...16 perhaps
<akincer> Hamlet: There is likely some setting somewhere that just doesn't match up. Follow the instructions there and you should be ok
<Dr_willis> unperson,  simple way.. ssh -Y otherbox, and run your apps.
<unperson> I know about using ssh and X forwarding to login to a remote machine and use remote applications, but I don't know if it's possible to have basically a whole remote desktop session.
<Dr_willis> unperson,  a little harder way. enable/use the XDMCP feature of X.
<RoBz18> Jack_Sparrow: Did you install 7.10 onto your USB?
<Jack_Sparrow> RoBz18: yes.
<Dr_willis> unperson,  if you want the whole desktop. kde/gnome has a vnc desktop sharing feature (but it can be a bit slow)
<Hamlet> @akincer: ok, thank you :-)
<JerekDain> Jack_Sparrow: where do i change color depth? i don't see anything for it
<unperson> Dr_willis, Right, I know about ssh and X forwarding, but that's not quite what I'm after.  I'm looking to make it basically so that one you're logged in you're working on the remote machine completely with no sign that it's not the local machine.
<Jack_Sparrow> RoBz18: you may have a wrong drive designation sd"x"  in that list of commands
<unperson> Dr_willis, I see.  Thanks.
<Dr_willis> unperson,  you just described 'xdmcp' :)
<Ax-Ax> which is the latest kernel ?
<Dr_willis> unperson,  in the sessions menus for kdm/gnome theres a  Search for hosts, or query hosts, type feature that can be enabled.
<Jack_Sparrow> JerekDain: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf        and look for default depth.. sorry if I am a bit out of it this am.. trying to get things done and run to work...
<Dr_willis> unperson,  however that can get a big laggy if you start doing copying big files over the network.
<RoBz18> Jack_Sparrow: When I type this: cp -rf casper disctree dists install pics pool preseed .disk isolinux/* md5sum.txt README.diskdefines ubuntu.ico casper/vmlinuz casper/initrd.gz /media/ubuntu710/ , it says media/ubuntu710 is not a directory, ever get that problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Dr_willis> unperson,  the 'vncserver' method would let you have a presistant desktop on eht remove machine
<RoBz18> Should I just make the directory?
<unperson> Dr_willis, Ok, cool.  I thought XDMCP might be what I was looking for, but I wasn't sure.  Most of the descriptions of it I've seen talk about the technical details rather than giving a concise description of what it does.
<Lunar_Lamp> I want to add a custom session to the list of sessions in gdm - how do I do that?
<Dr_willis> unperson,  using xdmcp and 'xming' in my windows machiens to get a X desktop on them. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> RoBz18: if you dont get it by the time I get back I will bring it up again and try to see where it is going wrong
<RoBz18> Ok thanks.
<unperson> Dr_willis, I don't understand the comment about copying large files.  I was thinking that all operations (say moving files) would be performed on the remote machine.  Or are you just talking about display information?
<gradin> yey
<_nix_> hello everyone.. anyone running bittorrent here?
<ubernewb> hello, need some help with /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  anybody know how to push a nameserver to resolv.conf when ever you get a new ip pushed?
<gradin> _nix_: nope...
<gradin> :P
<s_spiff> guys need some help with AWN.. here or some other channel?
<genii> ubernewb: require line in there
<ubernewb> require...
<JerekDain> Jack_Sparrow: default depth is 24. and no problem, thanks a lot for the help. :)
<Dr_willis> unperson,  if a lot of network traffic happens it can lag your display.
<genii> ubernewb: eg: require subnet-mask, domain-name-servers;
<Dr_willis> unperson,  the normal use for xdmcp is to let a few dozen+ thin clients have a  'server' they all are using.,
<_nix_> ubernewb: append the following line: prepend domain-name-servers <nameserver>
<s_spiff> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xactly> hello
<_nix_> ubernewb: that's it
<genii> ubernewb: Under the "request" stanza
<s_spiff> guys, can AWN be placed at the sides of the screen instead of the bottom?
<ubernewb> ok, so there is a request and require
<profanephobia> so what allows me to change gutsy's compiz theme?
<_nix_> anyone running bittorrent here?
<MasterShrek> yes
<genii> ubernewb: Yes, "require" should be under the "request" one
<Dr_willis> s_spiff,  i found awnt i be very lacking in a lot of ways. :(
<erUSUL> _nix_: client?
<MasterShrek> profanephobia, emerald theme manager
<_nix_> Ktorrent
<_nix_> MasterShrek: w/ DHT enabled?
<erUSUL> _nix_: i use deluge-torrent what is the actual problem?
<MasterShrek> erUSUL, whats the difference between a bittorrent client and server? =P
<s_spiff> Dr_willis, is there any other substitute? kiba dock is there, I'm just about to install it
<MasterShrek> _nix_, not usually
<_nix_> erUSUL: no problem.. just interested in DHT table exchange..
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: well i asked becouse i've never created a torrent or hosted a tracker
<Dr_willis> s_spiff,  no idea. I dont care for the OS-X wannabes or OS-X for that matter. :) give me a nice normal panel.
<slliness> what would I have done to make compiz-fusion stop working on gutsy
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: that's what a "server" would do i guess
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks
<slliness> haven't really dome anything except updates
<MasterShrek> erUSUL, i spose, but i dont really see the difference, once you start a torrent you are a client and a server
<ubernewb> and ok, so #require domain-name-servers and in the line that says prepend domain-name-servers put my "special nameserver"?
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: true
<s_spiff> Dr_willis, lol. sorry I asked. anyone else here can help out?
<unperson> Dr_willis, I see.  Well in my case it would just be 1 computer, so that won't be an issue.
<unperson> Dr_willis, Thanks for you help.  I'm going to give it a try.
<MasterShrek> those floodbots annoy me
<jens> question: If I install ubuntu 6.06.1 server on my  desktop pc, and after installation I install xubuntu-desktop; how long do I get security updates?
<LjL> you probably annoy them, don't worry
<Assassin5> I've got ubuntu studio setup on a laptop and I want to plug midi control into Would a USB Midi cable work okay with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> unperson, i just got it set with a 2 pc setup. :) but wheni go copying some iso files from the basement to up here (for me to burn) it can lag my display a little.
<jens> the server install get's 5 years; but do the packages in xubuntu-desktop get them? I guess not?
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: yeah me too... but they are not going away anytime soon afaics
<MasterShrek> jens, however long 6.06 is supported, a couple more years i spose
<xactly> i have Ubuntu 7.10... i have just bought an MP3 player... when i plug the device in my USB slot, nothing happens... i've got an installation CD with the MP3 player's software to transfer music and stuff on it but this installation only work on a Windows operating system... is there any way i can transfer music to my MP3 player on Ubuntu?
<profanephobia> MasterShrek, do you know the package name?
<rockprincess> jens: maybe till the next LTS comes out?
<MasterShrek> yea i know erUSUL, stupid script kiddies thinkin they are cool shit flooding the ubuntu channel
<AndrewB> !ohmy | MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> profanephobia, for what?
<slliness> like when I try to change emerald themes they do not change
<jens> rockprincess, the question is; I know the server version get's 5year's of updates; but what if I install xubuntu-desktop on my server?
<MasterShrek> yea yea i know AndrewB, i felt it would more accentuate my anger about it
<matozoid> hi all, I have a 1GB flash drive but only 379Mb is available on a partition... the rest of the space is hidden.. Is there a way I can get 1 GB available?
<xactly> i have this MP3 player:  http://www.sandisk.com/Products/Item(1940)-SDMX4-4096-A70-Sansa_e260_MP3_Player_4GB.aspx
<ubotu> MasterShrek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AndrewB> ;)
<MasterShrek> =P
<slliness> tried compiz --replace
<damaltor> nd
<xactly> please help
<MasterShrek> profanephobia, oh, emerald...umm i dunno, search synaptic for emerald
<AndrewB> matozoid: will need to parition it with an application like fdisk or cfdisk or take a look at gui app called gparted
<xactly> there's no Linux installation software for my MP3 player so i'm kinda stuck
<genii> ubernewb: Please put my name in a message when it is for me, otherwise I miss it :)
<matozoid> AndrewB: tried to use the 3 of em, put could not clear the partition table
<AndrewB> xactly: does it not show up as a usb device?
<AndrewB> matozoid: did you run them as root?
<xactly> AndrewB, no
<MasterShrek> xactly, what kind of software do you need? mostly i just mount the mp3 player and move files to it (make sure you unmount it before you unplug it)
<erUSUL> xactly: is it no recognized as a standar usb-storage device?
<matozoid> AndrewB: sudo, yes
<rockprincess> jens: i'm not sure, but i think it shouldn't matter whether you install the xubuntu desktop or not....the security updates will be probably available no matter if you're using XFCE4 or Gnome or KDE??
<xactly> actually it is not recognised at all
<AndrewB> matozoid: what error?
<MasterShrek> xactly, lsusb doesnt list it?
<jpass> I am having some issues with SARG (squid reports) after an upgrade to SARG 2.1 - is there a known issue with this?
<xactly> when i plugged it in, it started to charge the battery
<MasterShrek> dmesg doesnt say anything about it when you plug it in?
<xactly> that is all
<Hamlet> akincer: this documentationis for another OS
<xactly> Ubuntu did not recognise a plugged in device
<albech> does anyone know of an alternative (same tech.) to DSPAM?
<Lunks> I know this is a pretty unusual question, but can I install Gutsy using my Feisty CD?
<MasterShrek> xactly, type dmesg after you plug it in
<erUSUL> xactly: ? do 'tail -f /var/log/messages' while you plug it and check the msgs posted
<Hamlet> xactly, what brand is it?
<genii> ubernewb: If you currently have a # in front of the "require" line it will not take effect. If you want to specify a nameserver the prepend, yes
<matozoid> AndrewB: no error
<Beryllium> okay, seriously, php5-cli gets updated, and it STILL doesn't have readline() support? How do I get readline() support in php5 in Ubuntu?
<xactly> Hamlet, this brand:    http://www.sandisk.com/Products/Item(1940)-SDMX4-4096-A70-Sansa_e260_MP3_Player_4GB.aspx
<ubernewb> ah
<MasterShrek> Lunks, you can install feisty and then upgrade to gutsy
<Dr_willis> Lunks,  you couldinstall then upgrade.. but it would be faster to just grab a gusty cd.
<syndr0> hello all
<matozoid> AndrewB: the partition shows up as 379Mb on gparted
<MasterShrek> Lunks, better off downloading a gutsy cd tho
<jens> rockprincess, why is there a difference between the lenght of support for ubuntu server and xubuntu f.ex? They use the same repositories don't they?
<dgjones> Lunks, yes you can install Feisty and then upgrade to Gutsy if the computer is connected to the internet
<xactly> Sansa E260
<AndrewB> matozoid: did you delete it then make a new one of 1G?
<Lunks> But I dont have a spare CD to burn Gutsy ISO.
<erUSUL> Lunks: install feisty and then upgrade ?
<jens> so if server get's updates; so does xubuntu?
<Hamlet> hmm
<Lunks> I'd like to install it directly
<Hamlet> strange
<Lunks> I've tried unetbootin, but its freezin
<syndr0> can anyone help me ?
<xactly> any proposals?
<syndr0> thats not busy....
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<matozoid> AndrewB: when I delete it I get only 379Mb of space.. no other partition is shown
<MasterShrek> !someone | syndr0
<ubotu> syndr0: please see above
<syndr0> ?
<dgjones> !install | Lunks, This may give you some alternatives to installing from an iso burned to a cd
<ubotu> Lunks, This may give you some alternatives to installing from an iso burned to a cd: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_willis> Lunks,  you will basicially be redoanloading it then . and then dealing with any upgrade issues.. Id say wait till you can find an blank cd. OR try the net/iso installs.
<syndr0> first time user on ubuntu
<MasterShrek> syndr0, just ask your question
<AndrewB> matozoid: maybe a problem with the usb stick then..
<syndr0> and using this irc client
<genii> ubernewb: Also you can use "default domain-name-servers <specific name here>"
<syndr0> ok
<Dr_willis> !install Lunks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install lunks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Beryllium> syndr0: Ask your question. Don't ask to ask. :) That's all they're saying
<syndr0> sry...
<MasterShrek> :)
<Dr_willis> !install |  Lunks
<ubotu> Lunks: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<syndr0> ok
<syndr0> lol
<syndr0> ty
<rockprincess> jens: to be honest, i have no idea....i haven't used the ubuntu server as yet.....but i'm guessing since it's LTS you'll get updates till the next LTS comes out.....but you should ask someone with more knowledge about it...
<syndr0> anywhoo
<Lunks> Thanks =D
<syndr0> ok so i had my hd in 3 partitions
<MasterShrek> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<matozoid> AndrewB: Maybe, thanks for the help :)
<syndr0> i dedicated one to ubuntu
<syndr0> fs is reiserfs
<jens> rockprincess, no, it get's 5years of updates; but I'll ask someone else :)
<xactly> MasterShrek, the lsusb does list it
<syndr0> but i cant see my two ntfs partitions
<Assassin5> Do USB Midi cables work with ubuntu studio?
<syndr0> which has my music on it
<syndr0> etc
<erUSUL> !ntfs | syndr0
<ubotu> syndr0: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<MasterShrek> xactly, ls /dev/sd* what devices get listed?
<jpass> i am having an issue with SARG after an upgrade - is this a known issue? error:sarg -l /var/log/squid/access.log -d 04/12/2007-05/12/2007
<jpass> SARG: (html11) Cannot open file: /var/www/squid-reports/2007Dec04-2007Dec05/users
<syndr0> thank you... looking....
<monkeyBox> I just installed network-manager-pptp, but the VPN option is not showing in my network manager applet.  What's wrong?
<Assassin5> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<syndr0> oh i see
<syndr0> it has to be mounted huh
<MasterShrek> yeap
<syndr0> ::reads more to learn how to mount::
<syndr0> man this ubuntu is beatiful
<syndr0> my windows 2k was POS!
<syndr0> it finally crashed after like 5 years of running nonstop
<syndr0> lol stupid BSOD
<xactly> MasterShrek,  ls /dev/sd* gives me this annoying answer:    ls: /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
<RoBz18> Installing ubuntu to a USB stick, does anything look wrong with this command?: cp -rf casper disctree dists install pics pool preseed .disk isolinux/* md5sum.txt README.diskdefines ubuntu.ico casper/vmlinuz casper/initrd.gz /media/ubuntu710/
<RoBz18> I just get: cp: target `/media/ubuntu710/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<RoBz18> Go you guys think I could just create the directory?
<MasterShrek> xactly, hmm, it shoulda given you devices for it...
<xactly> MasterShrek, i know... strange huh?
<giulio> #ubuntu-it
<syndr0> how can i view the info on ubuntu like what version it is
<MasterShrek> xactly, hd* i spose only gives you your hard drives...
<MasterShrek> syndr0, type in a terminal: lsb-release -a
<genii> MasterShrek: underbar not hyphen
<syndr0> lsb-release -a
<syndr0> ok
<jaek> does the compiz in gusty run on the restricted ati driver?
<syndr0> mind explaining what that command means
<MasterShrek> oh
<syndr0> just so i can get a better knowledge of the cmds
<MasterShrek> syndr0, its lsb_release -a
<syndr0> i understand that
<xactly> MasterShrek,  ls /dev/hd* gives me this answer:    /dev/hda  /dev/hda1  /dev/hda2  /dev/hda5  /dev/hdc  /dev/hdd
<erUSUL> jaek: with xserver-xgl yes
<MasterShrek> xactly, it could possibly be hdd, you only have one hard drive in that machine?
<chrisg> -/win 22
<jaek> erUSUL, sooo, got to use a hack windowing system to use it?
<syndr0> cmd not found
<xactly> MasterShrek, yes i have just one hard drive in my machine
<MasterShrek> xactly, try to mount /dev/hdd
<erUSUL> jaek: yes you need a special xserver to use afaik
<xactly> MasterShrek, ok
<erUSUL> jaek: to use it*
<erUSUL> jaek: all your thanks and comments to AMD (know owner of ATI)
<aata> hello all :)
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xactly> MasterShrek,  mount /dev/hdd    gives me this --> mount: No medium found
<MasterShrek> syndr0, try it with a hyphen lsb-release
<MasterShrek> argh
<aata> can anyone tell me why my gutsy doesnt connect to my wireless network automatically on startup?
<erUSUL> xactly: probably hdd is your optical drive
<MasterShrek> xactly, then try hdc
<Frederick> folks can I have some help with this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3856124#post3856124
<syndr0> neg
<xactly> MasterShrek, ok
<syndr0> cmd not found
<aata> anyone?
<MasterShrek> syndr0, umm, this would be much easier if i was running ubuntu =P
<syndr0> lol
<syndr0> its cooll
<syndr0> not a big deal
<syndr0> thanks for you patience and help tho
<MasterShrek> syndr0, try: cat /etc/lsb_release  or: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Sisco> LOL
<Sisco> TYPO
<Sisco> on the system monitor
<Sisco> "User memory"
<Sisco> suppose to be used memory
<Sisco> right?
<xactly> MasterShrek, the command  mount /dev/hdc  gives me this:
<xactly> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<xactly> mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<xactly> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<syndr0> man its hard to highligh text with people chatting ROFL
<xzased> Hi, I have a question. Im setting up a mail server on a xubuntu pc. The computer name is tester
<erUSUL> syndr0: still trying to mount ntfs partitions? install ntfs-config and use it is a simple GUI program
<DOOM_NX> guys, how to i change server?
<MasterShrek> xactly, then hdc is your cdrom, im almost positive hdd is your mp3 player, but i dont really know how you would mount it
<syndr0> worked with hyphen
<xzased> Do I need to change it to mail.whatevermydomainis.com?
<aata> hello hello!
<DOOM_NX> i am using xchat
<syndr0> yeah im install ntfs config now
<syndr0> ty
<MasterShrek> DOOM_NX, /server <server address>
<DOOM_NX> thanks
<aata> can anyone help me out with the not automatically connecting to wlan on startup?
<DOOM_NX> sorry for that, i entered automatically
<dgjones> DOOM_NX, or select the XChat tab and find the server list
<DOOM_NX> thanks a lot
<xactly> MasterShrek, why did no icon appear in the Computer window when i plugged the device in? do i have to set some settings maybe?
<xzased> aata: Go to network on applications - system
<fisiopro> ciao
<fisiopro> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> DOOM_NX: also Crtl+S should brin up the Servers List
<aata> ok xzased... then what?
<xzased> then check on your wireless (ath0 in my case)
<MasterShrek> xactly, i think it only shows up on the desktop if its mounted, and in computer if its mountable
<xactly> MasterShrek, i see
<xzased> and go to properties
<xactly> MasterShrek, so i am stuck?
<MasterShrek> xactly, for the moment, have you searched the forums?
<MasterShrek> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<xzased> and check the enable at startup box
<xactly> MasterShrek, what can i type in the search bar? what keywords?
<MasterShrek> put the make and model of your mp3 player
<xactly> MasterShrek, ok
<xzased> aata: are u using ubuntu or another version? (like xubuntu)
<aata> no xzased ubuntu gutsy
<xzased> oh, then that should work. Let me know if you have problems
<monkeyBox> Does anyone here use network-manager-pptp?  I don't see the "VPN" option in nm-applet.
<syndr0> hmmmm
<syndr0> ok i download and installed the ntsconfig thing
<syndr0> i tried using the script thing
<aata> will try.
<aata> thanks :)
<syndr0> uhhh it said it ignored these two partitions
<syndr0> idk
<syndr0> ima just keep reading this stuff on the site
<xactly> MasterShrek, is it possible my device is not recognized since i have the 'USB Mode' on my MP3 player set to 'MSP'??
<Sisco> ubuntu is good for hacking
<Sisco> in a VM
<Sisco> then i can just do a DoD compliant erase of the VM hard drive
<Sisco> and wha la
<Sisco> no evidence
<Sisco> LOL
<xactly> MasterShrek, should it be set to 'MSC'?
<hume> xactly, what kind of mp3 and what are you trying to do with it?
<xactly> hume, i am trying to erase the default mp3s that are on my MP3 device now and add my own mp3s
<hume> xactly, brand of the mp3?
<MasterShrek> xactly, not sure the difference, definately worth a try, though
<xactly> hume, what do you mean by a 'brand' of the mp3?
<xactly> please be more specific
<twocarlo> lol hello
<hume> iPod? Iriver?
<xactly> i am not a native so i appologize
<xactly> oh that
<hume> xactly, you must be native somewhere, don't you?..:)
<jk__> anyone know if it's possible to block traffic in iptables based on a pattern, i.e. a url ?
<xactly> my mp3 player is actually an MP4 player
<twocarlo> brand like ipod,zune,lg
<xactly> i plays music, video clips and displays pictures
<xactly> the brand is Sansa
<xactly> from SanDisk
<xactly> hume, this brand:    http://www.sandisk.com/Products/Item(1940)-SDMX4-4096-A70-Sansa_e260_MP3_Player_4GB.aspx
<twocarlo> sandisk is a brand then sansa is the title of the product
<xactly> okay so the brand is SanDisk
<xactly> please check the link for more info
<syndr0> man i cant seem to understand how to mount this
<syndr0> and if i did mount it i dont know where to find it
<xactly> i presume that my MP3 player is not supported by Ubuntu 7.10?
<hume> you should set it to MSC, then it functions as a usb mass storage device
<mofle> http://flickr.com/photos/mofle/2088197145/
<xactly> i'll try that
<Lunks> xactly: what are the usb types available?
<void^> xactly: i have a sansa e250 (should be same as yours with 2gb instead of 4). works just fine.
<hume> xactly,  and turns up on your desktop or in you file manager automatically, if you run gnome or kde
<MasterShrek> xactly, try changing that usb mode thing, i bet it works
<dgjones> xactly, http://www.expansys-kr.com/ft.aspx?k=89037 this suggests connecting in MSC mode (not ubuntu specific though)
<xactly> void^, do you have the USB Mode on the player set to MSC or MSP?
<hume> xactly, MTP is Media Transfer protocol, not soo well supported in linux
<xactly> hume, aha!
<hume> xactly you should set it to MSC
<xactly> hume, thanks
<hume> np
<xactly> thanks a lot
<Lunks> Amarok probably supports it, though. ?P
<Lunks> :P
<hume> Lunks, well..... suppport or "should support"?
<void^> xactly: both work. it's simpler to use msc, you can just move and delete files on it. if you use mtp you need to use extra software to transfer files, music players like amarok support it.
<hume> Lunks, does not support my iriver on msc....
<syndr0> ok i think i mounted my other partitions but i dont know how i can view the files on them how do i do that?
<xactly> void^, is the Rhythmbox sufficient for synchronising my mp3 player?
<dissident> can someone please tell me how to dual boot with two hdd xp and linux
<xactly> do i need some other software?
<miked> is there a way to virtually "merge" the contents of two folders into one without copying or creating tons of softlinks?
<dissident> cause part magic and boot magic won't work
<void^> xactly: no idea, never used it. if it supports mtp it should work as well.
<dissident> can i do this all in linux
<syndr0> how do i view my other partitions that i think i mounted... key word being think.???
<dissident> like in the install menu
<zoli2k> Anyone using hamachi with ubuntu? I need help.
<Lunks> hume: Should support, never used it with any MP3 players. I'd rather transfer files myself.
<hume> syndr0, with df they should be listed
<syndr0> df?
<hume> Lunks, same here..
<hume> syndr0, df -h shows size, type it in a console
<hume> syndr0, of all mounted partitions on the machine
<xactly> void^, i have bought a 1 Gig microSD memory card
<syndr0> ok
<syndr0> i see its not mounted then
<xactly> void^, how do you transfer music to that memory card?
<profanephobia> is there a  Network Manager Applet for AWN?
<void^> xactly: might need to use msc mode to access it, should show up as an extra partition i think.. but not sure, i don't have any microsd cards
<xactly> void^, is that done automatically after the players own space is consumed?
<hume> xactly, dont know about syncing, I transfer via the file manager or with amarok music player
<syndr0> hume, would you mine running me through this for some reason im retarded
<hume> syndr0, join the club of us retarded...:) you trying to mount what?
<syndr0> im trying to mount these two ntfs partitions
<xactly> you have all been a great help
<xactly> thank you all
<xactly> be well
<xactly> bye
<syndr0> i tried following those directions
<hume> bye
<Lunks> cu
<syndr0> but it didnt work
<Lunks> syndr0: have you tried installing ntfs-3g tools?
<Lunks> on add/remove
<syndr0> i installed ntfs config throuh synaptic program
<hume> syndr0, which directions? which partitions?
<syndr0> ummmm
<syndr0> how can i list all the partitions on my hd
<syndr0> i dont know what they are defined as
<steph_> Ugh
<cj> what's the PGP key id for the gutsy archive?
<Dr_willis> syndr0,  sudo fdisk -l
<hume> try sudo cfdisk, then you can see all partitions on the disk - but beware to change someting
<cj> how do I find it out without having to ask you folks?
<syndr0> lunks, ntfs 3g tools is the same thing in synaptic program manager as ntfs config right?
<Dr_willis> syndr0,  sudo fdisk -l   - is safe. :)
<Beryllium> syndr0: I usually do it the geeky way: dmesg | grep sd, then I look for the lines like "sda1", "sda2"
<Lunks> syndr0: yeah, it is
<syndr0> thats what i thought
<Lunks> what happens when you run it?
<syndr0> all it did was ask me to make write properties
<syndr0> for internal or ext
<syndr0> and i did it for internal
<Lunks> hmm
<TitraxX> hi
<threefcata> can anyone help me on wireless connection?
<Brandon__> I don't want to mess this up. version 2.5.1 is the newest python. So I can do like sudo apt-get install pyton and it will get that version right? or do I specify the version like -2.5.1
<aa> t
<Lunks> syndr0: aren't they appearing on computer?
<Lunks> places/computer
<syndr0> they are defined as /dev/hda5 and 6
<threefcata> connecting to xp using ad hoc, card is associated but not getting any ip, can anyone help me?
<Lunks> syndr0: are they appearing on places/computer?
<syndr0> lunks, /dev/hda5            1913        5991    32764536    7  HPFS/NTFS
<syndr0> /dev/hda6            5992       10010    32282586    7  HPFS/NTFS
<syndr0> no
<syndr0> appearing as what
<syndr0> its own folder/ drive
<Lunks> as drivers.
<syndr0> just like file system right
<Lunks> yeo
<Lunks> yep
<threefcata> connecting to xp using ad hoc, card is associated but not getting any ip, can anyone help me?
<Lunks> If I remember correctly, I added support for internal volumes like you did, rebooted and tried again.
<syndr0> soo should i reboot?
<Lunks> syndr0: you can try
<syndr0> lol
<syndr0> ok
<Lunks> It worked for me this way
<syndr0> ok
<syndr0> so i ran the ntfs config
<syndr0> i tried that script thingy
<syndr0> soima reboot
<Lunks> enable everything
<syndr0> ::crosses fingers::
<syndr0> int and ext?
<profanephobia> how do i get nm-applet back on the gnome panel
<Lunks> yep
<syndr0> ok
<syndr0> ty
<syndr0> ill brb
<Lunks> then if it works, fine
<Lunks> if not, open ntfs config and check if your partitions are there
<Lunks> syndr0: good luck =)
<syndr0> open ntfs config and check if my parts are there
<syndr0> i dont understand
<syndr0> how do i open ntfs config
<syndr0> app>sys>ntfs config?
<Lunks> syndr0: system tools/ntfs config
<Dr_willis> sudo ntfs-config
<david__> Your paste can be seen here: http://rafb.net/p/mL5kig92.html anyone get that wireless card working with ndiswrapper?
<syndr0> the only thing that comes up is enabling writing
<david__> and if so where you download the windows driver?
<syndr0> should something else come up
<syndr0> or is that whats supposed to come up
<syndr0> or is it after i reboot that it will change?
<Dr_willis> syndr0,  thats about it. :) its rather simple..
<ttsmj> profanephobia: right click on panel> add to panel
<Lunks> syndr0: there has been a long time since I did it.
<syndr0> lol
<syndr0> ok
<Lunks> You can try just restarting
<syndr0> well i brb
<syndr0> ok
<Lunks> and see if it works. /)
<Lunks> ;)
<profanephobia> ttsmj, its not in that list
<syndr0> thanks for all your help
<syndr0> im already loving linux a crapload more than windows
<engid1> Hello, I have installed jabberd (from ubuntu repos) and wanted to set it up for office use only. The local IP of the machine is 10.0.0.29 which is what I used as a hostname in jabber.cfg and jabber.xml, the server is able to register users and keep them connected, but one user can not add/lookup the other user on the server and I get the error "XMPP Message Error: Message delivery failed: Unable to resolve hostname. (Code 502)".. What should I do to fix this
<syndr0> my 1.6ghz is sooo fast now
<syndr0> rofl
<Lunks> lol
<syndr0> brb
<Sirisian> is python by default installed with ubuntu?
<mariocesar_bo> How can I shutdown my PC without using sudo ?
<Lunks> don't use it if you don't like it =P
<ttsmj> profanephobia: should be there... in system and hardware section
<kuribohx> I can't mount my cdrom drive.....it was working fine before and I detached it from my laptop and now I can't get ubuntu to reconize it
<profanephobia> ttsmj, network monitor is but thats not it
<david__> lol
<MONODA>  my computer is restarting randomly
<david__> Well anyone know of a good usb wireless device?
<MONODA> can anyone help
<david__> That works?
<Sirisian> How do I see if python is already installed default with ubuntu?
<AlexQ> Hi All.
<soulrider> MONODA, have you tried doing a mem test?
<soulrider> Sirisian, it is
<soulrider> Sirisian, you could also type python in a terminal and see what comes up
<AlexQ> I've got an problem with sound at Gutsy Gibbon AMD64
<AlexQ> It's probably GStreamer
<AlexQ> I've reinstalled it several times, but it's still don't working.
<syndr0> back
<syndr0> looking......
<syndr0> rofl dude
<syndr0> i just turned my tv on
<syndr0> and you know elaines boss from seinfeld
<syndr0> hes the host for family feud now
<syndr0> ROFL!
<IpMooIng> syndr0: wasnt  me
<ttsmj> profanephobia: do you have notification area on your panel?
<syndr0> huh?
<IpMooIng> j/k
<LjL> !enter | syndr0
<ubotu> syndr0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<profanephobia> ttsmj, yeah and i just figured it out
<syndr0> sry
<ttsmj> profanephobia: ok then
<simmerz> I'm trying to get network manager to work with vpnc. however, I've install network-manager-vpnc and it doesn't put the menu into the applet. any ideas?
<kuribohx> I can't mount my cdrom drive.....it was working fine before and I detached it from my laptop and now I can't get ubuntu to reconize it
<MONODA>  my computer is restarting randomly can anyone help??? please
<syndr0> lunks, i dont see it
<ttsmj> kuribohx: how do you mean ubuntu dont recognize it
<syndr0> UGH! I CANT MOUNT THESE STUPID FRIGGIN PARTITIONS
<broken> LjL, ;)
<LjL> !caps | syndr0
<ubotu> syndr0: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<syndr0> but it expresses how  i feel
<Lunks> syndr0: It's not on places/computer, right?
<kuribohx> it won't pull it up in the browser and when I go directly to it, and click to mount it....it won't mount
<Sisco> is there sshd in ubuntu desktop 7.10?
<syndr0> nope
<syndr0> only floppy cd and fs
<Sisco> is there sshd in ubuntu desktop 7.10? how do I start it?
<ttsmj> syndr0: you need to edit /etc/fstab and add the missing partitions
<LjL> !info openssh-server | sisco
<Lunks> syndr0: try opening ntfs-config again, see if your partitions appear there
<ubotu> sisco: openssh-server: secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5build1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<syndr0> how do i edit fstab?
<Sisco> k
<LjL> syndr0: with a text editor such as gedit
<syndr0> is it using gedit?
<Lunks> syndr0: try opening ntfs-config again
<syndr0> how
<syndr0> i did
<Lunks> nothing new?
<LjL> syndr0: « gksudo gedit /etc/fstab »
<bullgard5> [Gutsy Gnome] Panel menu System > Quit opens a dialog window with 8 buttons. Where can I find the information what command will be executed if I press a certain button of them?
<syndr0> all that came up was enabling int and ext
<Sisco> ssh is port 22 right?
<Sisco> lol
<beasty__> yes
<syndr0> ljl, ok after i open gedit what do i need to edit
<kuribohx> ttsmj: I also have been trying to get madwifi to work as well.....but my cdrom comes first ^_^
<beasty__> syndr0: yes it is
<LjL> fstab > syndr0
<sproingie> is there a way to search packages (i.e. apt-cache) with the deskbar?
<beasty__> Sisco: yes it is :p
<LjL> !fstab > syndr0    (syndr0, see the private message from Ubotu)
<syndr0> beasty, yes what?
<void^> bullgard5: tried gnome-power-cmd.sh?
<syndr0> this is frustrating i cant figure this crap out ARGH!
<scp2004> hi
<bullgard5> void^: No, not yet. But I am hurrying to try it.
<scp2004> anyone can help me?
<syndr0> ugh this is pissing me off
<syndr0> and i have a headache ugh
<scp2004> i have this problem : " hdb : waiting for dma" anyone can help me?
<MystaMax> anyone know how to check what services are set to run at startup from the CLI?
<david__> http://rafb.net/p/l7Kaq266.html maybe some one would be so kind and give me some ideas on troubleshooting this.
<Hohlraum> 45 freaking updates? what is this fedora? :-D
<Sirisian> how do I check what version of python-snmp I currenty have?
<syndr0> can someone please go private with me and try to help me, this is frustrating
<MystaMax> what problem are you having?
<MasterShrek> MystaMax, check the permissions of files in /etc/rc.d executable ones will be run and non executeable ones wont
<MystaMax> MasterShrek, ah thanks
<MasterShrek> MystaMax, /etc/init.d ***
<MasterShrek> sorry thought i was in a different channel =P
<MasterShrek> and MystaMax to tell you the truth, id ont know if ubuntu does it like that anymore
<MystaMax> MasterShrek, wait, not /etc/rc.d, but check /etc/init.d?
<kuribohx> it won't pull it up in the browser and when I go directly to it, and click to mount it....it won't mount
<MasterShrek> yea check /etc/init.d, but theres a command rc-update that controls things like that now i think
<n0skilz> anyone know how to re-associate mime types, i thought you could just edit the /etc/mime.types file but didnt seem to work
<kuribohx> cdrom drive won't mount on ubuntu 7.04 it was working fine before I unplugged the cdrom from the laptop
<simmerz> why does the nm-applet vnc settings not show when i am using a manual network configuration? only when in roaming mode
<MystaMax> MasterShrek, this is actually on a server, so I'm running Dapper
<syndr0> hohlram, you here?
<Assassin5> does anyone know if usb MIDI cables work with ubuntu?
<syndr0> hohlraum, you here?
<jorgp> Assassin5: probably so, almost everything works with ubuntu
<MasterShrek> MystaMax, well then my orginal response may work for you, /etc/init.d
<Assassin5> jorgp, okay, well I just want to make sure I'll have MIDI control in ubuntu studio if I buy one of the cables
<MONODA> my computer cant hibernate correctly can anyone help me?
<sproingie> i've never seen hibernate work
<MystaMax> works on my dell
<MONODA> thats not good...
<MONODA> can anyone help me then??
<n0skilz>  i am working on getting my system to play nicely with my xbox360
<n0skilz>  and i have it work, except i need to accociate *.avi file as "video/avi" instead of "video/x-msvideo"
<sproingie> probably some hardware blocking the hibernate, but it doesn't get caught til it's already shut everything down
<syndr0> can anyone go private with me to help me mount thes fawking partitions
<sproingie> the channel is hardly busy, why not ask here?
<syndr0> people leaving in and out its easier for me
<beasty__> syndr0: wrong tab amount
<beasty__> :p
<beasty__> my bad
<syndr0> dont wanna flood
<simmerz> why does the nm-applet vnc settings not show when i am using a manual network configuration? only when in roaming mode
<MasterShrek> syndr0, join #mastershrek
 * sproingie .oO ( /query doesn't do it? )
<Vanuatooo> Ubuntu mounts a partition and shows that type is fuseblk
<Vanuatooo> Could it be the windows partition?
<CroX> Can you use Feisty packages for a Gutsy system?
<CroX> I want Wine 0.9.45 but http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html only has that version for Feisty. :(
<sproingie> CroX: you *can*, but not easily, and it's not recommended
<simmerz> CroX: why specifically that version and not a later one?
<sproingie> when it comes to wine, manually installing it seems to be the best
<sproingie> simmerz: wine is notorious for only working with particular versions
<Lunks> CroX: If probably just have to uninstall current Wine and run .deb
<CroX> simmerz: Because after that version, Warcraft bnet play doesn't work.
<simmerz> CroX: doh. I use crossover for most of my stuf
<simmerz> stuff
<CroX> simmerz: You need to pay for Crossover though, right?
<Lunks> CroX: But if something weird happens related to wine, it's probably because of the older, unsupported version
<simmerz> CroX: yep. happy to
<sproingie> or the newer, unsupported version
<epifanio> hi, un ubuntuserver, without gui,  what is the commad to power off the computer ? :-/
<threefcata> connecting to xp using ad hoc, card is associated but not getting any ip, can anyone help me?
<Lunks> epifanio: halt
<LjL> epifanio: sudo halt or sudo shutdown -h now
<epifanio> ok
<LjL> or sudo poweroff
<Sirisian> Where is the documentation about installing pykota and setting it up on ubuntu? I can't seem to find it via google
<simmerz> threefcata: that's because you have to manually set it. XP doesn't contain a DHCP server
<simmerz> threefcata: you'll also have to manually set up the XP machine with an IP address on the same subnet that you create
<bullgard5> void^: /usr/bin/gnome-power-cmd.sh could deal with the lower 5 buttons. I does not deal with the upper 3 buttons. --  Do you know what program calls the /usr/bin/gnome-power-cmd.sh script?
<NetLarIrvine> I am thinking of getting an old pc so I can just play with Ubuntu, What is the lowest recommended for 7.10?
<blang_> anyone here that got zs4 installed? got the tar.gz, extracted, but when i try to run the executable (installer), nothing happens
<Lunks> NetLarIrvine: xubuntu runs on most computers
<bazhang> NetLarIrvine: lowest in terms of cpu, ram, etc?
<NetLarIrvine> Yes
<bullgard5> NetLarIrvine: In the wiki there are listed minimum requirements for Ubuntu.
<NetLarIrvine> ok
<NetLarIrvine> Address for the Wiki?
<Lunks> How can I run divx files on feisty live cd?
<AlexQ> I've got an problem with sound in Ubu Gutsy AMD64 - Most probably it's GStreamer. I've reinstalled it several times, but it didn't help. Totem, Rythmbox and Nautilus (when I want to play file by moving mouse on files' icon), but it stop'
<silentabe939> newbie needs help. i managed to install ubuntu now how do i get dvds to work
<ubernewb> how do i tell what is the lease time on the dhcp i am assigned?
<bazhang> silentabe939: need to install a package from medibuntu.org
<bullgard5> NetLarIrvine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Lunks> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<NetLarIrvine> Thanks
<bullgard5> DreamThief: Are you sometimes known as 'DelayLama'?
<geo> irc.overfl0w.ne
<TheEagle> pike_: thanks alot for the help yesterday
<pike_> TheEagle: np everything is working?
<TheEagle> yes
<TheEagle> pike_: but, can i change the resolution?
<Strangelv> "Has anyone heard of dynamic adjustments to the display for color and brightness?  I'm needing to disable this functionality
<TheEagle> with xrandr maybe?
<Chan_> #zenoss
<TheEagle> i want to change from 800x600 to 1024x768
<Tonren> Can someone help me with setting up proftpd?
<bard1988> Hello
<Strangelv> TheEagle: what have you tried?
<Tonren> Even though I've set DefaultRoot to ~ in /etc/proftpd.conf and ran /etc/init.d/proftpd restart, when I log in as an FTP user, I still start in / .
<bard1988_> Helllo
<MasterShrek> Tonren, try DefaultRoot ~/
<bard1988_> How can i tell if i have installed my graphic card correctly (ati rage 3d pro)
<pike_> TheEagle: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  if you scroll to the bottom youll see a Depth  24 and below that setting for whichever depth you choose since its 24 usually youll scroll down to the 24 settings and add res like: "1024x768" "800x600" and X will attempt each starting with the highest
<Tonren> MasterShrek: No dice.
<MasterShrek> Tonren, let me check mine, 1 sec
<bard1988_> how can i tell if i have installed my graphic card?
<Strangelv> TheEagle: have you tried System Settings?  This might work without having to leave the GUI
<Tonren> MasterShrek: http://www.nopoblopt.com/proftpd.html#DEFAULTROOT <-- that's the doc
 * N3bunel saluta
<wols_> bard1988_: you have a pictures on your monitor
<threefcata__> ok now i got my two laptops connected, but how do i share the internet connection on one of them?
<bard1988_> yeah :X
<Tonren> MasterShrek: Also, my welcome.msg isn't displaying
<wols_> without graphicscard: no picutre (ro "no signal")
<wilsud> #kubuntu
<bard1988_> but i mean how do i know if the driver is installed
<bard1988> how can i tell if i have installed my graphic card?
<TheEagle> pike_: System->Administration->Screens and Graphics, then set the resolution to 1024x768 and clicked test, it seems fine so i click keep configuration and it goes back to the 800x600. I click ok and it asks me if i want to keep configuration and i do, but nothing happens
<AlexQ> Hi All.
<wols_> bard1988_: do you think we are psychic?
<Strangelv> bard1988_ I'm not sure how to answer.  At the moment I'm having issues with an nVidia and can barely read my display
<bard1988_> thats why im asking
<Frederick> Strangelv: which board?
<Frederick> Strangelv: amd 64?
<Strangelv> TheEagle: try restarting xorg
<Kaur> hi
<Strangelv> Frederick: yes, AMD64
<pike_> TheEagle: im not too familiar with the gnome gui tools sorry id do the gksu command and make sure it actually wrote the settings to your xorg.conf file if it did then.. is this a lcd or crt?
<Kaur> could someone please explain me the following command: find . -depth -print0 | sudo cpio --null --sparse -pvd /new/
<Frederick> what does hapen?
<bard1988_> is there any command to check if my driver is the right one or whatevere?
<Kaur> is it safe?
<Frederick> I had issues yesterday.
<TheEagle> pike_: lcd
<Strangelv> previously the problem has been an annoyance with colors changing when changing windows -- something I blamed my monitor for doing
<jasonago2> I'm interested in translating some programs in my Tagalog language...I saw in launchpad that there are interfaces for that...MY QUESTION IS: will my translation be carried over to next versions of ubuntu?
<Frederick> jasonago2: thisis a question for -dev
<TheEagle> Strangelv: how do i do that, restart the pc?
<bard1988_> How can I check if my graphic driver is the right one?
<wols_> bard1988_: tell us what card you have
<Strangelv> Then I fitnally restarted, got the correct resolution, transparency working, and maybe some other features -- and when I went fullscreen in VLC everything got dim.  Then I made the mistake of doing it again...
<bard1988_> iv said already.. but ill say again :] ati 3d rage pro
<smookerPC1> Hi all, i have problems with one .avi movie, subs give error.. in other Mplayers no subs load at all, someone know good Mplayer for Ubuntu like K-Lite ?
<Strangelv> popup menus are full brightness
<xst> Can anyone help me to debug this: When I change the paper size (to a smaller one) in e.g. OpenOffice and prints it out, the output is left aligned on the paper sheet - even though my printers paper tray centers the paper sheets. In other words it seems the printer thinks that the paper is placed to the left in paper tray instead of in the center. The result is that the contents are exceeding the paper boundaries to the left. I ha
<xst> ve another linux box with feisty installed. Here, the printing to smaller page sizes works fine. What to do?
<Strangelv> nothing else is except around the lop and left edges of my display
<sproingie> jasonago2: they might need maintenance between versions, but they should be, yes.
<AlexQ> I've got an problem with sound in Ubu Gutsy AMD64 - Most probably it's GStreamer. I've reinstalled it several times, but it didn't help. Totem, Rythmbox and Nautilus (when I want to play file by moving mouse on files' icon), stops and I must halt it. Where's the problem and how to fix it?
<Strangelv> TTY consoles are full brightness
<pike_> TheEagle: there are some tips at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TheEagle> pike_: cheers
<bard1988_> I have ati 3d rage pro and Im not sure if it is installed correctly
<bard1988_> beacuse when i drag windows and stuff its kinda laggy
<wols_> bard1988_: grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Strangelv> TheEagle: restarting would wolk, but you can do it without going that far,  unfolutnately ,there may not be a practical difference -- go to Log Gout, log out user, then tell KDM or GDM to restart the X server
<wols_> bard1988_: does it say "ati" anywhere?
<AlexQ> I've got an problem with sound in Ubu Gutsy AMD64 - Most probably it's GStreamer. I've reinstalled it several times, but it didn't help. Totem, Rythmbox and Nautilus (when I want to play file by moving mouse on files' icon), stops and I must halt it. Where's the problem and how to fix it? Hm?
<bard1988_> wols_: checking : ]
<Tonren> MasterShrek: Any ideas?
<TheEagle> Strangelv: cheers
<bard1988_> no : [
 * Strangelv wonders if he's chased off Frederick
<bard1988_> it says KBD, MOUSE,VESA
<wols_> TheEagle: log out so you get to your displaymanager again. then press ctrl+alt+f1. log in and  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" then press ctrl+alt+f7 (or f8) again
<MasterShrek> sorry Tonren, my ftp isnt even working right now lol
<Tonren> MasterShrek: Hehe, harsh!
<bard1988_> wols_: no i dun have ATI
<wols_> bard1988_: in a text console: sudo dpkg-reoconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh   As a driver choose ati
<skeeel> hello
<wols_> bard1988_: you currently use unaccelerated vesa
<TheEagle> when i press ctrl+alt+f1 i just get a blank screen with a flashing underscore in the top left
<bard1988_> wols_: text console=terminal?
<wols_> TheEagle: press enter there
<wols_> bard1988_: no terminal. console
<wols_> bard1988_: not inside X. in fact, you need to close down X
 * Strangelv ups his gamma to 2.50 for temporary visibility, but it's still too dim (as well as inadequate contrast)
<TheEagle> wols_: no, that has no effect
<skeeel> since my upgrade to 7.10 i have no sound , the system consider my tv card saa1734 as a sound card and don't see the real sound card
<bard1988_> wols_: im kinda new in it :P
<wols_> TheEagle: ctrl+alt+f2 then
<Tonren> Can anyone help me debug a proftpd problem?  Even though DefaultRoot is set to ~, users logging in aren't being chroot jailed to their home directories.
<bard1988_> wols_: where can i find consloe?
<wols_> bard1988_: ctrl+aöt+f2
<jlarsson> Hi, how do i spin the dekstoop as a cube if im using ubuntu 7.04 ?
<biotrox> why does everytime my ubuntu pendrive meet error from h/w.. the ubuntu pendrive cannot login automatically....?
<wols_> jlarsson: you'd need to have compit installed
<TheEagle> wols_: ctrl-alt-f2-6 all do the same as f1
<Dr_willis> Tonren,  you sure that ~ is correct? thats normally a short cut name used by bash.  or other shells.
<wols_> TheEagle: what X driver do you use?
<AlexQ> wols_: Not even beryl? Or compiz-beryl?
<threefcata__> does anyone know how to configure with a network bridge on a xp machine?
<Tonren> Dr_willis: http://www.nopoblopt.com/proftpd.html#DEFAULTROOT <-- Says you can use it in the documentation.
<TheEagle> wols_: either vesa or sis, ill just check my xorg.conf file
<wols_> threefcata__: what has XP to do with it?
<AlexQ> I've got an problem with sound in Ubu Gutsy AMD64 - Most probably it's GStreamer. I've reinstalled it several times, but it didn't help. Totem, Rythmbox and Nautilus (when I want to play file by moving mouse on files' icon), stops and I must halt it. Where's the problem and how to fix it? Hm?
<wols_> threefcata__: sis sucks :(
<wols_> TheEagle: 11
<wols_> TheEagle: ^^
<threefcata__> wols_: ... i have an xp machine who has a ethernet and wifi, and i want to connect my laptop to it
<kane__> how do I block certain port in iptables? (I have my computer act as router and want to block icq)
<Dr_willis> Tonren,  :) glad to hear you are reading the docs. heh..  Perhaps they got a faq.  Ive no other ideas.
<wols_> threefcata__: you run ICS on windows, that's it
<wols_> threefcata__: you can only bridge inside the same PC
<wols_> threefcata__: not acress hosts
<TheEagle> wols_: vesa
<wols_> TheEagle: that shouldn't give you that problem then. maybe restart without X then
<threefcata__> wols_: but that is going to screw up the ethernet connection i already have, it auto sets the ip of it to 192.168.0.1
<wols_> TheEagle: and until you fix your troubles use startx or such
<wols_> threefcata__: do you have a ubuntu problem? cause your windows troubles aren't
<bard1988> wols_: i didnt know that it takes me to that screen
<wols_> bard1988: huh?
<threefcata__> wols_: now my problem is on both sides..ok, come to ubuntu side
<bard1988> wols_: u told me to go to console :O
<MONODA> please im having trouble hibernating can anoyone help me>>>
<wols_> threefcata__: what do you want to do exactly?
<cox377> hey all
<MONODA> please im having trouble hibernating can anyone help me?
<bard1988> Hey all, im having trouble installing my graphic card(ati 3d rage pro)
<wols_> !ask | MONODA
<ubotu> MONODA: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cox377> i'm having issues, i've just installed php5 and restarted apache2 but when i try a php file it just tries to download it - i installed these 2 via apt
<erUSUL> !lamp | cox377
<Dr_willis> kane__,  some of those im clienyts can be very hard to block. they will default back to port 80 if they cant connect with other ports. Not sure if ICQ does that however.
<ubotu> cox377: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kane77> can I do something like this: iptables -A FORWARD --in-interface eth0 --dport 5190 -j REJECT ?
<wols_> cox377: libapache2-mod-php5
<Tonren> Figured out the problem.  My FTP client was caching the directory listing.
<kane77> Dr_willis, ^^
<bard1988> Hey all, im having trouble installing my graphic card( ati 3d rage pro)
<wols_> !repeat | bard1988
<ubotu> bard1988: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wols_> bard1988: and I told you what to do
<cox377> cheers guys
<MONODA> Whenever i hibernate my screen turns black but everything else stayrs on(powers button and such)
<mzanfardino> question re apt-get: Can you change the path where software is installed when installing via apt-get?
<threefcata__> wols_:i have a laptop(A), that connects to internet and it also has a wifi card, i also have another laptop(B) that also have a wifi card, i want to connect B to A, and also set A to share its internet connection with B so that I can get on internet on B as well.
<bard1988> wols_: can u reapete it?
<Dr_willis> kane77,  try it and see.. I wouldebnt be suprised if icq then tryes anotehr port.   I tried to block one of them ages ago on my home lan. and never did get it all blocked. Just broke parts of it. :)
<MONODA> Whenever i hibernate my screen turns black but everything else stayrs on(powers button and such) please help
<bard1988> wols_: cause i wasent prepared going to consloe :P
<kane77> Dr_willis, can I have iptables -A FORWARD --in-interface eth0 --dport 5190 -j REJECT (I want to block it only on eth0 interface)
<wols_> mzanfardino: yes. man dpkg. and you can give apt-get options for dpkg it calls
<kane77> kane77, okay..
 * Strangelv_ 's display crisis is temporarily resolved by a 500ms blackout, alt least until he does something to throw it out of whack again
<threefcata__> wols_: i did some google but i am confused but them
<wols_> bard1988: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<threefcata__> by*
<Dr_willis> kane77,  im not an iptavbles expert. So no idea.
<bard1988> wols_: and how do i go back from consloe to here
<bard1988> wols_: ?
<TheEagle> i can't access any ttys ctrl+alt+f1-6 produce a blank screen with a flashing underscore in the top left corner.
<popdog123> hello! does anybody know an app to capture my desktop (to make a movie) including the compiz effects?... i want to convince a friend to use linux...
<Dr_willis> bard1988, alt-ctrl F1 through F6, then F7 for X.
<Strangelv_> TheEagle: eep
<phenom> Any resident locksmiths in the house know if bypassing  m cylinders have been published?
<wols_> threefcata__: there is nothing to do if your internet laptop has a DHCP server. if it doesn't you need to set a static IP on the ubuntu box (man interfaces)
<TheEagle> popdog123: press the print screen button on your keyboar
<bard1988> wols_: ok il ltry
<TheEagle> d
<Strangelv_> popdog123: ksnapshot can do still images, but I don't know what options there are for motion capture
<wols_> bard1988:to do this dpkg-reconfigure your X must be stopped. there is no GUI when oyu do it
<popdog123> doesn't that just take a snapshot?
<MONODA> Whenever i hibernate my screen turns black but everything else stayrs on(powers button and such) please help
<TheEagle> Strangelv_: what is "eep"
<boris_> does anyone know a good AGP graphics card with good compiz 3D support, 512 mb of ram and is cheap (less than 100$) ?
<wols_> bard1988: exit your X server
<wols_> !repeat | hottis
<wols_> !repeat | MONODA
<jlarsson> hmm, my cube did just stop working
<Strangelv_> MONODA: hibernate probably didn't work then -- it may be doing suspend or standby
<jlarsson> anyone knows how to get it going again?
<ubotu> hottis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubotu> MONODA: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wols_> boris_: #hardware
<Strangelv_> TheEagle: an interjection
<popdog123> Strangelv_: capturing moting is what i actually want
<threefcata__> wols_: i tried using ifconfig but it doesn't work. i guess configure /etc/network/interfaces is not any better.
<hottis> ubotu: have i said anything?
<wols_> threefcata__: you guess wrong
<sharperguy> Is there any way do edit the powerpc cd from an x86 box? (I'm assuming not)
<TheEagle> Strangelv_: what do i do with it?
<wols_> hottis: no but it was a mistab, sorry
<TheEagle> Strangelv_: im completly new to linux
<Dr_willis> !info kiso
<ubotu> kiso: program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 346 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<jlarsson> Anyone?
<Jermit> is there any way to mute the speakers when the headset is plugged in?
<wols_> !patience | jlarsson
<ubotu> jlarsson: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dr_willis> sharperguy,  check out kiso ?
<sharperguy> Dr_willis, wassat?
<Strangelv_> TheEagle: eep, damn, *&^@, crap, and other interjections are not direct solutions to technical issues.  They're mainly useful for maintaining self-control. 8)
<Dr_willis> sharperguy,  the bot just said what it was.
<Dr_willis> !kiso | sharperguy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !info kiso | sharperguy
<ubotu> sharperguy: kiso: program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 346 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Sharpie> how can i stop OpenOffice from automatically turning "17:00" to "5:00:00 PM"?
<threefcata__> wols_: ok i'll give it a try, thx
<sal> ch
<jlarsson> then where are the ubuntu PRO irc channel?
<seisen> anybody testing Xubuntu 8.04 in Virtualbox
<sharperguy> Dr_willis, cheers
<c1arlos> hola
<TheEagle> Strangelv_: do you know what i could do to restore the ttys?
<MONODA> if my computer overheats will it restart?
<cox377> wols_: I've installed that and enabled it and restarted apache but its still not playing nice
<seisen> yes  Monoda
<cox377> do you have any other suggestions?
<Strangelv_> TheEagle: unfortunately, no.  I myself would resort to attempting a reboot -- not because there isn't a better solution, but because I've not a clue of what that better solution would be
<Jermit> anyone?
<Strangelv_> TheEagle: I'm here hoping for help on something myself, but it seems to be too obscure
<Dr_willis> jlarsson,  check their homepage - they may say where they hang out.
<Squirrely_Wrath> Can someone help me?  I am on a dell inspiron e1505.  Using an ATI radeon mobility x1400.  Downloaded the newest ATI drivers and though google earth/secondlife and other programs that like opengl work great, I have a weird video issue
<cox377> is the command to get rid of absolutly everything package --purge?
 * Strangelv_ holds up a posterboat that reads: What can provide a feature for dynamic color and brightness adjustment?  I need to find out what this is so I can disable it
<seisen> yes cox377
<Strangelv_> Squirrely_Wrath: whas flavor(s) of weirdness?
<Squirrely_Wrath> When watching videos, I get what appears to be a diagonal line.  Almost appears as if the two halves of the video are refreshing at different rates or something
<Dr_willis> cox377,  as far as i know the purge option - removes the config files for a package.  what do you mean by 'everything'
<seisen> or you can do -P to cox377
<biotrox> hoi hooi anybody can help me..?
<Strangelv_> s/posterboat/posterboard/
<erUSUL> !anyone | biotrox
<Jermit> how do I mute my laptop speaker's when I plug my headset in?
<ubotu> biotrox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<biotrox> i asked about the real question earlier but no one respond
<biotrox> :(
<MONODA> why would my computer overheat
<cox377> Dr_willis: basically, so it removes all config files and trace of it ever being there lol
<cazilla> #join strongswan
<biotrox> i'm asking does anyone can help me.. my ubuntu pendrive often crash.. and can't login
<Strangelv_> MONADA: poor circulation; inadequate heatsink;... is this a notebook or desktop or other that's overheating?
<Oli``> Anyone here on Pidgin able to connect to MSN?
<Strangelv_> biotrox: I've never booted off of a jumpdrive.  Sorry
<Jermit> yes Oli
<Oli``> Jermit: bugger =( that mean's it's my fault
<shishirm1> how to stop wine whn it is running
<Strangelv_> "oh good! someone with a question someone else may be able to answer
<Dr_willis> cox377,  note that that does NOT remove the users own personal configs/settings in theior home dir.
<Strangelv_> shishirm1: does kill -9 count?
<erUSUL> !kill | shishirm1
<ubotu> shishirm1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cox377> Dr_willis: nope, basically trying to fully remove the lamp stack
<Squirrely_Wrath> So I guess I can't be helped.
<Dr_willis> Squirrely_Wrath,  ati drivers can have bugs.. sadly..
<Strangelv_> Squirrely_Wrath: it can probabrly be helped, just that the person who could help you presumably isn't here right now
<Dr_willis> Squirrely_Wrath,  i would say check the ati/linux forums and see if anyoht else has had simielr issues
<sharperguy> Dr_willis, tbh i dont really  think its what I'm looking for - i need to edit the live cd iso by installing and removing packages - also it segfaulted
<Dr_willis> sharperguy,  i never used it.  i dont even use my ppc machine any more. :)
<Squirrely_Wrath> What's the forum location?
<Dr_willis> Squirrely_Wrath,  i would say hit google first.
<sharperguy> Dr_willis, Also i don't care if its complicated - ie involving manual extraction and chroot/apt-geting etc
<Dr_willis> im not sure ubuntu has a specific forum for those things.
<Dr_willis> sharperguy,  Ya can extraxt the iso. but i dont know about puttig it all back together. :)  plus ppc adds another layer of complications
 * Strangelv_ has always used the old school "alternate" install discs -- he knows how to use them better and hasn't consistently run into show-stopping issues
<Squirrely_Wrath> K.  Will bounce around and take a look-see.  Thanks for the help.
<DrJohnston> Can anyone tell me why i might not be able to ssh to example.com, but i can SSH directly into example.com's IP?  I can ping and resolve example.com but for some reason ssh connections fail when i use the host name...
<sharperguy> Dr_willis, well ive done it with an x86 computer but I doubt its possible to do any of that with a different arcitechure
<DrJohnston> Anyone?
<Dr_willis> sharperguy,  no idea there. :) but they are all usign the iso9660 filesystem. so it may work.
 * Strangelv_ has never directly used ssh
<sharperguy> Dr_willis, lol ill re-ask because i have absolutely no idea what to google
<TheEagle> pike_: any idea how to restore my ttys? i can't seem to get any unless i boot into recovery mode
<Dr_willis> sharperguy,  yep. Me either.   Ive never edited a live cd. other then to remaster them with  various tools.
<Dr_willis> TheEagle,  disable the framebuffer for a start.
<Dr_willis> TheEagle,  assuming its a framebuffer issue.
<TheEagle> Dr_willis: i am new to ubuntu, so if you can, please can you explain what that means? thanks
<Dr_willis> TheEagle,  in the /boot/grub/menu.lst  the line   looks like # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb
<Dr_willis>    
<TheEagle> Dr_willis: ill just check
<Dr_willis> the nofb option disalbes the framebuffer. edit the file. set that line, rerun 'sudo update-grub' and reboot and see.
 * Strangelv re-asks, "What can provide dynamic gamma and color adjustments and how do I disable it?  Alternately, what keywords might point me to a useful direction with a search engine?"
<Dr_willis> OR at the grub menu. hit 'e' and edit the kernel= line and append 'nofb' to the end.
<TheEagle> Dr_willis: nofb is not there so do i add it?
<Dr_willis> TheEagle,  if you want to disable it yes... :)
<TheEagle> Dr_willis: what is the difference between having it on and off?
<Dr_willis> nofb is the option to disable the framebuffer.   the nosplash option disables the splash screen so you can see error messages
<Dr_willis> TheEagle,  One turns off the framebuffer.. one turns it on. :)
<Xteven> hi
<Dr_willis> The framebuffer enables fancy gfx modes on the console.
<TheEagle> Dr_willis: what is the frambuffer
<TheEagle> ok
<Ziddharth> hi
 * Strangelv jots down notes on nosplash
<Ziddharth> i m new to irc
<Ziddharth> can ne 1 help me with this thing
<Xteven> does anyone know if I can access the directories mounted under nautilus (SSH server), from console ?
<Dr_willis> And ive had issues in the past with the framebuffer and some hardware
<Braindead> How do i connect my internet connection using a usb wireless adapter?
<Braindead> *on ubuntu
<TheEagle> Dr_willis: if i turn it off, are my ttys likely to come back?
<Dr_willis> Strangelv,  note that the 'recovery' grub entry HAS 'nofb' in it :)
<Dr_willis> TheEagle,  one way to find out.
<TheEagle> lol, ok
<Dr_willis> TheEagle,  since the recovery mode does work..i would say yes.
<Strangelv> Ziddharth: what is your difficulty with IRC and/or Ubuntu/*ubuntu?
<Strangelv> Dr_willis: I'm not having trouble with TTY consoles on any current install -- I'm very interested in disabling the splash screen though. 8)
<indio> hi
 * Strangelv crosses his fingers as he awaits TheEagle's return.  Maybe someone can get helped here...
<indio> how do i install JBOSS ?
<sharperguy> Is there any way do edit the powerpc cd from an x86 box? (I'm assuming not)
<Dr_willis> Strangelv,  :) one of the first things i do on a new install.
<Ax-Ax> Why did Microsoft register patent on sudo?
<Dr_willis> sharperguy,  i do recall there being a PPC ubuntu specific forum on the messge bords.
<Dr_willis> Ax-Ax,  because they can. :) and can get away withit.
<sharperguy> Ax-Ax, because they're pies
<indio> There is no jboss package at synaptic.
<bluefox83> microsoft registered a patent on sudo?
<bluefox83> when the hell did that happen?
<Ax-Ax> 2000 i think
<bluefox83> O.o
<jklock> sudo patent sude
<Strangelv> Dr_willis: Maybe something I should add to the list I have -- I've just not been motivated enough to find out how.  Generally a high priority has been disabling counterproductive touchpad features.  Previously ensuring keyboard layout support was critical, but has always been shockingly easy with Kubunt
<jklock> sudo patent sudo* there all better
<Ax-Ax> I don't getiit
<pras> ciao zäme
 * Strangelv prefers to have a root console open anyway -- retypping his >10 digit password every time he needed to do something was too annoying 
<chadde> Can someone please tell me how to connect to a remote mysqlserver?
<T1m0thy> I just reinstalled Gutsy and I'm trying to install Adobe Flash Player for Firefox. I went to YouTube, loaded a video, went through the steps and intalled. It didn't work. So, I went to Synaptic, uninstalled, and then reinstalled. It still doesn't work. Any ideas?
<syberpuppy> hello
<TheEagle> Dr_willis: thanks alot! great work
 * Strangelv wonders if he's the only person here boycotting Adobe -- if he is' someone should be able to help T1m0thy
<boris_> does Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 2600PRO, 512MB, AGP have a 3D driver that supports compiz ?
<Strangelv> TheEagle: Yay!
<indio> How do I install JBoss??
<syberpuppy> can anyone help me installing ubuntu?
<TheEagle> lol
<T1m0thy> Strangelv, there aren't any full alternatives at the moment are there?
<TheEagle> syberpuppy: yes
<pras> www.ubuntuusers.de
<pras> glaub i
<syberpuppy> thx
<pras> gahsch mal go luege
<pras> hehe
<TheEagle> syberpuppy: what do you need help with
<pras> oder wenn site falsch isch schrieb mal uf google findsch sicher öbis nützliches
<kristijan> hi
<kristijan> kjako e
<Strangelv> T1m0thy: gnash/gtk-gnash, and let me find the name of the mozilla package
<linuxftw> ./installer: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<linuxftw> does anyone know my problwem
<linuxftw> because the file IS there
<Strangelv> unfortunately, it's still in serious alpha time
<T1m0thy> Stranglev: I heard that had problems. Is it better now?
<syberpuppy> i donloaded and install ubuntu at other drive then my xp and it doesn't dualboot
<hardeep> hello
<chadde> Why does it say "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' " When its not a local server Im connecting to?
<linuxftw> umm
<kristijan> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Strangelv> T1m0thy: It's less bad than it was a few months ago, but it's still not there
<linuxftw> windows kills linux
<TheEagle> so you have 2 drives?
<syberpuppy> yep
<linuxftw> you always install xp first :\
<TheEagle> one for xp and one for ubuntu
<hardeep> anyone have the 64 bit edition of ubuntu, 7.10 running on VM?
<Strangelv> T1m0thy: for FLV- I use UnPlug, save to disk, and then run them with VLC
<TheEagle> same as me
<syberpuppy> yes, i made the linux partition active (boot)
<TheEagle> so, what happens
 * Strangelv tries to remember who simply wanted install help
<TheEagle> and you cant boot into xp?
<bruenig> are the FloodBots freenode things or ubuntu things?
<TheEagle> Strangelv: well technically, this is install help.
<syberpuppy> finished installing, restarted, and xp was up as if i never installed ubuntu
<linuxftw> floodbots
<linuxftw> from freenode
<Strangelv> "oh, dual boot.  I must admit I've not messed with that on my past few installs...
<robeph> is there a util similar to rc-status in gentoo,  in ubuntu?
<Strangelv> syberpuppy: what did you install last?
<TheEagle> so you can't access ubuntu
<syberpuppy> ubuntu was last
<Strangelv> robeph: what is rc-status?
<TheEagle> did you install grub?
<syberpuppy> eagle: nope
<robeph> Strangelv: shows status of the current runlevel and the state of the scripts
<TheEagle> syperpuppy: is that a nope to installing grub?
<syberpuppy> nope, the latest ubuntu, it never gave me an option
<Strangelv> syberpuppy: odd -- I've not encountered that before.  Admittedly, I've also never set up a dual boot with XP.  I EOLed MS Windows with 2000, the la-st version with licencing rules I find acceptable
<robeph> more like dueling boot,  when xp is involved D:
<Strangelv> robeph: you'll need a more admin-savvy person here seeking help to answer that than me I'm afraid.  I'm here trying to identify a feature to disable
<Strangelv> "a video feature, something that might be part of nVidia's driver or similar
<TheEagle> sorry syberpuppy, i don't know what to do
<u_angel_> hello room.
<d0dge> Hello! I installed xserver and gnome, but when I try to 'sudo startx' I get errors, like cannot lock .Xauthority file, and No valid Fontpath could be found. Could anyone help?
<aladdinsane> Why do i get green annoying circles following my mouse in Gimp on Xubuntu, which after a while clutter the whole image im working on?
<aladdinsane> Here's another guy with the same problem: http://www.gimptalk.com/forum/topic/Green-cirle-Issue-25821-1.html
<TheEagle> but there are plenty of people here, one of them must be able to help
<u_angel_> is ikonoa here?
<bluefox83> that's some crazy shiz, can't believe micro$hit basically patented sudo...
<Strangelv> syberpuppy: if I were in better shape I might be able to help with your dual boot issue, but I'm not.  Sorry
<robeph> wait what?
<robeph> bluefox83: wtf?
<biotrox> ubuntu gutsy often crash
<pakde> as
<bluefox83> robeph, holdon i'll link you to the article
<robeph> k
<syberpuppy> i dont know if it installed grub, the live cd's install just asked me about partitions, some info and did all the work itself
<bluefox83> robeph, http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2007/05/did-microsoft-just-patent-sudo.html
<Strangelv> d0dge: if gdm or similar doesn't start automatically, there's probably a problem.  You may need to hack on xorg.conf
<u_angel_> room, is there a way to turn on vnc server via ssh?
<Strangelv> bluefox83: The patent office will let you patent anything these days.  Want to patent math that was solved 150 years ago? go right ahead!
<bluefox83> u_angel, you mean is there a way to ssh into a machine and turn on the vnc service?
<u_angel_> yes bluefox, please gimme some good news
<bluefox83> i don't see why you couldn't...
<bluefox83> so long as you had the access level required to do it on that machine...
<syberpuppy> well... thanks guys anyway, i'll try another time
 * Strangelv may need to do the same
<u_angel_> bluefox| awsome, help a noob out. sudo vncturnon does not work
<A51HQ> Hi all any one round to help?
<erUSUL> d0dge: why don't you install {k,x, }ubuntu-desktop ??
<u_angel_> a51hq| state your q first
<Strangelv> A51HQ: plenty of people willing to help, it's just that we're here hoping for help ourselves
<chadde> Can someone please help me connect to a mysql-server through the terminal?
<bluefox83> u_angel, lol..i wouldn't think it would... it's likely something closer to sudo /etc/init.d/vnc-server start
<TheEagle> how do i change my screen resolution
<erUSUL> d0dge: instead of installing the pieces ono by one
<linuxftw> does anyone know if ubuntu 7.10 package manager comes with libcrypto.so.0.9.7??? pm me pls my comp is going to slow to stay and watch fpor reply's tyvvvvm
<erUSUL> !fixres | TheEagle
<ubotu> TheEagle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<indio> How do I install JBoss in ubuntu??
<bluefox83> indio, if it'd in the repos just use synaptic or another file manager
<erUSUL> linuxftw: libssl0.9.8
<bruenig> s/file/package
<TheEagle> i went to System->Adminstration->Screens and Graphics then changed my resolution and pressed test, everything was fine so i clicked keep configuration and it went back to normal. I pressed OK and it asked me to keep configuration or not again so i kept it and nothing happened?
<profanephobia> http://www.techlicious.tv/2007/10/best-things-to-do-with-your-old.html (funny pics)
<bard1988> Hey all, i was wonering what is the command for closign down desktop
<indio> bluefox83: not in synaptic
<bruenig> !ot | profanephobia
<ubotu> profanephobia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Strangelv> erUSUL: just hope you're not needing to disable 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768 -- I never was able to get those modes to stop being offered, and on that particular machine they all turned by display to indecipherable mush
<bluefox83> indio, it's a linux app right?
<profanephobia> bruenig, shoot im sry i thought i was in offtopic :)
<indio> bluefox83: yup
<_nix_> hello everyone.. anyone up for some fun with bittorrent's DHT?
<u_angel_> bluefox| i get a command not found. is it safe to assume it is not intalled
<bruenig> !anyone | _nix_
<ubotu> _nix_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linuxftw>  libssl0.9.8 <== can i insall thru terminal?
<bruenig> !find libssl
<bluefox83> indio, if there's a .deb for it, download it and either let your package manager install it automatically, or do it yourself with dpkg -i <package>
<ubotu> Found: libssl-ocaml, libssl-ocaml-dev, libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg
<bluefox83> indio, otherwise you get to compile
<Strangelv> _nix_: I wouldn't be able to help -- I switched to transmission-gtk to control memory usage
<bruenig> !info libssl0.9.8
<ubotu> libssl0.9.8: SSL shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 0.9.8e-5ubuntu3.1 (gutsy), package size 2759 kB, installed size 6408 kB
<indio> bluefox83: thanks
<bard1988> hey, i was wondering how to shut down desktop
<erUSUL> linuxftw: yes 'sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8'
<linuxftw> thanks er
<aheckler> has anyone here added GetDeb to their sources.list before?
<kiamo> heya
<u_angel> bluefox:  /etc/init.d/vnc-server: command not found
<erUSUL> bard1988: System>Exit
<Strangelv> Anyone who hasn't heard me ask 5 times already know what can provide dynamic color and gamma adjustment? I'm needing to disable this feature
<TheEagle> changing screen resolution with xrandr? help
<_nix_> Strangelv: oh.. k does it support DHT yet? I've got a test torrent -- a file filled with zeroes.. only to exchange out DHT bases. It's good to have a lot of peers
<bluefox83> u_angel, i don't actually know the service name, i was just guessing...
<kiamo> can anyone help me setup my laptop to boot of my ubuntu box via a network cable
<Strangelv> _nix_: what is DHT?
<bard1988> i want to run X -configure command
<bard1988> and it says Fatal server error:
<bard1988> Server is already active for display 0 If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.
<kiamo> i presume i have to set something up ubuntu side
<linuxftw> ooh, if i downloaded a file that needed  libssl0.9.8 but i didn't have it will it be recognised on it's own after i install it or do i have to re-download the file?
<_nix_> Strangelv: Disributed Hash Table.. peers of the same torrent are able to exchange state info with each other and thus reduce relience on the tracker
<aheckler> linuxftw: it will be recognized on it's own
<bard1988> I want to run X - configure command
<linuxftw> ok
<bard1988> and it says
<bard1988> Fatal server error:
<bard1988> Server is already active for display 0 If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.
<Strangelv> _nix_: sounds nice.  I've not kept up and can't help
<TheEagle> how do i change screen resolution with xrandr?
<aheckler> linuxftw: just install the libssl0.9.8 and then try to install the file you downloaded again
<cox377> does an ext HDD have to be mounted, it's visable via the gui but not via command line - - I'm assuming its under /media
<_nix_> Strangelv: oh.. nevermind. :-)
<linuxftw> ty :p
<bluefox83> u_angel, sudo /etc/init.d/vncserver start
<aheckler> yep
<Strangelv> TheEagle: xrandr?
<aheckler> has anyone here added GetDeb to their sources.list before?
<bard1988> guys?
<TheEagle> Strangelv: yes
<Don64> bard1988: try <cnt><alt><backspace>    it restarts x
<bard1988> iv tries to logout
<linuxftw> i.e it's liek logoff on windows
<bard1988> and it didnt help
<mzanfardino> I've read man dpkg and man apt-get as well as http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html and still cant' seem to find any reference to how one might use apt-get to install a package to a directory that is different than the default for that package.  Anyone else have any ideas?
<cox377> external hdd anyonbe?
<t4m1n0> Why I can't load visualizations in amarok ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46989/
<linuxftw> oh.. umm what did you do to make it mess up?
<TheEagle> Strangelv: any ideas?
<bluefox83> aheckler, does getdeb have proper source.list type entry?
<Strangelv> TheEagle: I don't know what xrandr is
<bard1988> help pls :O
<bard1988> how to
<bard1988> Fatal server error:
<bard1988> Server is already active for display 0 If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.
<linuxftw> hey ahenock
<linuxftw> ./installer: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<aheckler> bluefox83: well, i know you can add them to sources.list and then get updates, etc. from there, but i'm wondering if they have authentication, because it appears they dont
<linuxftw> same error after i install lib
<TheEagle> its something to type into console and change resolution i think
<TheEagle> but you have to have a gui and won't work on a tty
<linuxftw> !find libcrypto.so.0.9.7
<Strangelv> bard1988: your problem is you need X to not be running, right?
<ubotu> Package/file libcrypto.so.0.9.7 does not exist in gutsy
<aheckler> bluefox83: which isnt really a huge deal, but if they do offer authentication, it'd be nice
<bluefox83> aheckler, i wouldn't really bother with them anyways, most of the stuff they put on there is either in gutsy, or will likely be in backports at some point
<linuxftw> D: omg
<linuxftw> im dead..
<bard1988> Strangelv: i want to run X - configure command
<bard1988> Strangelv: but it keeps telling me
<Strangelv> bard1988: try booting into single user mode -- or is it someone else I need to be telling thisL I can't keep track
<aheckler> bluefox83, true but i like to live on the edge :-P
<bard1988> Strangelv: boot what :P?
<TheEagle> can anyone tell me how to use xrandr?
<romantik> hello
<romantik> i have a question
<Strangelv> bard1988: in GRUB on bootup -- get it to list boot options
<linuxftw> !find libcrypto.
<ubotu> Found: libcrypto++-dev, libcrypto++-doc, libcrypto++-utils, libcrypto++6, libcryptokit-ocaml (and 1 others)
<bard1988> Strangelv: how do i do that?
<MilitantPotato> !backup > militantpotato
<TheEagle> romantik: just ask your question and someone will try to answer it
<bullgard4> [Gutsy, Gnome] Panel menu System > Beenden opens a dialog having 8 buttons. Where is the information, what programs are executed if I  press a button of them?
<Strangelv> bard: GRUB comes up on boot.  In some situations it will present you wvith a menu by default
<aheckler> bluefox83: just out of curiousity, how would one reverse those updates from getdeb? just remove their line from sources.list and then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<Snowblind> how do i install soemthing from source files i downloaded?
<Strangelv> bard1988: in others you'll need to hit something to force it to provide a menu
<Strangelv> bard1988: no, I don't remember what to press
<bullgard4> Snowblind: You should not. Rather download program packages from Ubuntu only.
<bluefox83> aheckler, well, that'd clear it out of sources.list, but you'd need to remove each of the items you downloaded from them, yourself...
<romantik> i have bought a 1 GB memory card for my MP4 player (microSD from SanDisk) and there was also a TransFlash Adapter... i wanna know what is that TransFlash Adapter for? it can't fit anywhere in the MP4 player's slots... is it for digital cameras?
<Suva> Bleh, fun enough
<Strangelv> Does anyone know how to shut down X Server without it starting instantly and without rebooting?
<Snowblind> there is none for that specific program i need for my uni course
<Suva> Ubuntu decided that it will start ignoring my soundcard
 * Strangelv has sometimes needed this
<Suva> Snowblind: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<linuxftw> suvba disconnect it and reconnecvt
<bard1988> Strangelv: thx anyway mate :p i go dancing with nmy GF :O lol
<Suva> linuxftw: What?
<bullgard4> Snowblind: What is the function of the specific university course program?
<aheckler> bluefox83: hmm, perhaps there should be a way to do that, it seems weird that i'd have to manually reverse that, oh well... I'm happy with the new pidgin and tomboy
<linuxftw> is it built in soundcard/
<Suva> linuxftw: I am not going to dismember my laptop motherboard :P
<linuxftw> ooh ouch.. that blows i have a yamaha legacy soundcard
<linuxftw> when it dosn't work i just unplug-re-plug
<Snowblind> its a Java editer called Editing Java Easily bullgard4. We have to use that one unfortunatly
<Suva> $ lspci | grep Audio
<Suva> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<b0lland> hi #ubuntu, is there a way that I can do a command like ls, but instead of displaying directory size, it displays maximum directory depth for each directory? or would I have to do that with a script or something?
<Suva> b0lland: script
<bullgard4> Snowblind: I do not know much about Java internals. You better get advised by more knowledgeable persons than me.
<TheEagle> how to use wireless?
<Snowblind> okay, thanks alot anyway ;)
<TheEagle> i can see my network and click on it, but it always says 0%
<TheEagle> it will connect fine on windows
<TheEagle> and it is always the same distance away
<Cyrus25801> can i install ubuntu 7.10 over 7.04 without loosing data on my hard drive. not rally worried about the settings
<bullgard4> Snowblind: Re-word your question with an emphasis to Java editor and put it here in the channel anew.
<Suva> Cyrus25801: Upgrade
<b0lland> Suva ok
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Suva> b0lland: Keywords are: find, sort, uniq
<TheEagle> pike_: i can see my network (wireless) and click on it but then it always says 0% and it will connect fine on windows and is the same distance away from the box
<Suva> b0lland: Oh, and sed :P
<Snowblind> Hey guys, does anyone know how i can install a Java Editor i downloaded?Its the same files as the windows install would have, just a zip. It says the files shjould work on linux anyway
<Suva> Snowblind: Eclipse?
<Snowblind> EJE
<Cyrus25801> Suva: can i upgrade using the cd that was posted to me
<Suva> Cyrus25801: I think so
<Cyrus25801> erUSUL:
<kristijan^^> hello
<rockboxftw> !find games
<ubotu> Found: kdegames, kdegames-card-data, kdegames-dbg, libkdegames-dev, libkdegames-doc (and 29 others)
<kristijan^^> kako ste
<irfan> hello everyone
<kristijan^^> ima li nekoj
<Cyrus25801> erUSUL:  can i upgrade using the cd that was posted to me
<Snowblind> Suva: EJE
<kristijan^^> ej akko e
<bullgard4> Cyrus25801: It is always advisable to first backup your data. In most cases an upgrade is harmless to your data but you never know.
<sandrot_> is there anyway I can run aptitude installl without interactive configuration showing up? I'm trying to install postfix with a script but it stops when aptitude asks for user input
<rockboxftw> ummanyone know any fps games for linux that AREN'T tremulous
<romantik> i have bought a 1 GB memory card for my MP4 player (microSD from SanDisk) and there was also a TransFlash Adapter alongside with that 1 GB mamory card... i wanna know what is that TransFlash Adapter for? it can't fit anywhere in the MP4 player's slots... is it for a digital camera perhaps or a mobile phone?
<irfan> anybody here knows about X windows display wide screen issue?
<Suva> http://www.claudiodesio.com/eje.htm
<rockboxftw> roman
<rockboxftw> it's for your camera's dude
<Dr_willis> rockboxftw,  world of padman, urbanterror, RTCW:ET
<Suva> Snowblind: This one?
<rockboxftw> and some PC's have those slots
<bullgard4> Cyrus25801: You can use the Ubuntu CD for upgrading.
<bluefox83> rockboxftw, widescreen issue?
<Suva> irfan: What kind of issue?
<rockboxftw> no my graphics sooo frappy
<rockboxftw> i dont know why
<b0lland> suva: how about keywords find + ruby || python :]
<Snowblind> Suva: http://www.eje-home.de/ this one
<Cyrus25801> tanx all
<rockboxftw> first it wouldnt even launch but there someone named pelos' helped me run it then it was liek i can';t even play on it cause it's so damn sloow
<matteo> Hi
<bluefox83> rockboxftw, have the correct drivers for your video card?
<matteo> I made a set of scripts to encode audio and video for the PSP, iPod and NOkia phones
<Suva> Der deutchen javan editoren :P
<matteo> I have ubuntu packages, via PPA
<matteo> http://teknoraver.campuslife.it/software/mp4tools/
<Snowblind> lol :x
<rockboxftw> idk lol i don't know if it's my video card
<rockboxftw> but i have a reakky ikd oc
<irfan> suva, I have just boot up Ubuntu 7.10 on dell inspiron 6400
<irfan> laptop
<irfan> Here are the specs:
<irfan> Core2Duo Processor T5300 (1.73GHz,533MHz)
<irfan> 15.4" UltraSharp Wide Screen WXGA+ (1440x900) TrueLife
<irfan> Display
<irfan> Memory Dual-Channel 1024MB (2x512) 533MHz DDR2 SDRAM
<irfan> Hard Drive 120GB Serial ATA (5400 RPM)
<irfan> DVD+/-RW (Read/Write) 8X Fixed Internal
<irfan> Integrated Intel Media Accelerator 950
<irfan> Software Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy Advanced HD
<Suva> b0lland: Why ruby? Why python?
<irfan> Audio
<irfan> Intel® Pro Wireless 3945 802.11a/b/g Mini-PCI Card
<T1m0thy> ...
<irfan> (for Core 2 Duo Processor)
<matteo> beta testers are velcome
<irfan> Now the problem
<irfan> I am not getting the expected display resolution i.e
<irfan> 15.4" UltraSharp Wide Screen WXGA+ (1440x900) TrueLife
<irfan> Display
<matteo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/teknoraver/ubuntu gutsy main
<matteo> apt-get install mp4tools
<Suva> irfan: Tried system -> admin -> screens and graphics?
<rockboxftw> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<rockboxftw>  <== trmulousnerror
<Thurin1> Is it possible to use Gparted on the same disk you are running it from?
<b0lland> Suva: that's a long discussion, but generally because it's more intuitive than e.g. bash :)
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,  no. Use a gparted live cd - is a better idea
<irfan> I did that but it shows only 1024 x 780
<romantik> i have bought a 1 GB memory card for my MP4 player (microSD from SanDisk) and there was also a TransFlash Adapter alongside with that 1 GB memory card... i wanna know what is that TransFlash Adapter for? it can't fit anywhere in the MP4 player's slots... is it for a digital camera perhaps or a mobile phone?
<bluefox83> irfan, you might want to just configure xorg.conf with yoru desired resolution by hand...
<Suva> b0lland: That's too short script though :P
<rockboxftw> what's a mesa ??
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: ;)
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: Is Gparted 'safe' and by that I mean about as reliable as Partition magic?
<rockboxftw> blue think you cna help me get tremulous running again.. it gave me  erSys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,  given the TOTAL DISASTER that partition magic was for me.. I would say Gparted is very safe
<Thurin1> I'm on EXT2... so a bad crash heh will not be a good thing :D
<irfan> hey bro tried but then it starts crashing
<Cyrus25801> bullgard4: i read the upgrade info on ubuntu website. it says i need to u apply all updates.but they are 350 mb. is there a way to update only essentials.
<hitane> Hi. I can't get my laptop's wifi card to work correctly
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: haha - you had bad luck with PM?
<irfan> is there any driver I need to install for this
<Thurin1> Worked well for me
<bluefox83> rockboxftw, what vid card are you using?
<rockboxftw> uugh idk..
<rockboxftw> let me try and check.,..
<rstanca> i have an usb wiki stick, based on zd1211 chipset, I get and error regarding linux/config.h error when I try to build the module with module assistant. anyone know more info on this, I'm running gutsy
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,  besides the company constantly $*&&@&@ me over for more $$ and the software not doing what i wanted.. then  them wanting more #$$ for updates.. yes..
<erUSUL> Cyrus25801: you can only upgrade with the alternate cd the livecd can not be used to ugrade a system
<rstanca> wifi that is
<Thurin1> Cyrus25801: Yes, manual selection in Synaptic.
<ZeroMS> Can somebody help :( pls I tried to upgrade to Gutsy Gibbon and I get the following error msgs.:
<bluefox83> rockboxftw, lspci | grep VGA
<ZeroMS> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/di...6/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Dr_willis> For the $$ ive blown on PM and other windows tools.. I could buy a nice pc. :)
<Thurin1> Cyrus25801: You don't always have to upgrade by the way.. unless it's critical, affects a program you need, or your a paranoid security nut! :]
<bullgard4> Cyrus25801: Yes. You can choose by hand what you want to download and what not.
<rockboxftw> bluefox83:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200 AGP (rev 03)
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: lol, ok .. I never had problems with it - but then again I still use Windows NT 4 haha
<irfan> any one know where can I get information regarding this
<Dr_willis> a matrox card? wow/ :) aint seen one of those in ages...
<romantik> please help!
<romantik> i have bought a 1 GB memory card for my MP4 player (microSD from SanDisk) and there was also a TransFlash Adapter alongside with that 1 GB memory card... i wanna know what is that TransFlash Adapter for? it can't fit anywhere in the MP4 player's slots... is it for a digital camera perhaps or a mobile phone?
<rockboxftw> danmot oroman i already answred you!
<bluefox83> rockboxftw, you'll need to google for installing matrox video drivers in ubuntu..only cards i am familiar with are nvidia
<rockboxftw> listen
<Dr_willis> romantik,  why is this question so crtical? its an adaptor for some types of camera/pc/gizmos would be my guyess.
<Thurin1> romantik: Sort of way off topic don't you think?
<Cyrus25801> erUSUL: is the cd that was posted to me the live cd??
<Thurin1> romantik: - ubuntu-offtopic
<rockboxftw> ROMAN that extra slot is for expansiopn some pc's have slots
<rockboxftw> otherowrds tit's an apdapter..
<noplease> hi
 * Dr_willis has a whole box of differnt card/adaptors/thangs
<Dr_willis> :)
<T1m0thy> I have Adobe Flash Player installed and things such as YouTube won't load. Is there a known fix for this oris it a known bug?
<rockboxftw> i do sadley..
<erUSUL> Cyrus25801: if it boots into an usable desktop yes
<T1m0thy> I reinstalled Gutsy, and it won't work now.
<rockboxftw> umm did you do sloppy install?
<ZeroMS> help me pls :(
<rockboxftw> or clean
<T1m0thy> Clean.
<Cyrus25801> thanx again everyone
<rockboxftw> hmmp ... cd scratched?
<rockboxftw> what part isn;t working?
<netdefiler> I've been having problems with getting a script to run every minute. It's setup as * * * * * root /etc/scripts/screenit.sh using crontab -e, and by editting /etc/crontab but it never seems to run the script. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> Cyrus25801: if you requested it in shipit.ubuntu.com then *it* *is* the livecd
<frederic> hello
<Thurin1> T1m0thy: Should work - but with Ubuntu from what I can remember at times you need to manually place the flash plugin in /lib/mozilla or something.
<rambo3> netdefiler, chmod +x ?
<Thurin1> *sometimes* it usually works right from install :|
<T1m0thy> rockboxftw: I loaded YouTube, went through the wizard, installed Adobe Flash. Restarted Firefox, wouldn't load. Then tried with Synaptic, etc.
<Thurin1> T1m0thy: No no..
<rockboxftw> umm did you install the "non-free" verison?
<netdefiler> rambo3: it's 777'd
<elvelind> hi. I'm having some troubles with installing mysql. after install I can't connect to it. normally there is a root user with no password.
<netdefiler> but not +x
<T1m0thy> rockboxftw: Yes.
<Thurin1> T1m0thy: You must install it manually or from Synaptic the 'firefox' install is not good in Ubuntu i've found
<rockboxftw> did you try da other one?
<dlocaus> hello!
<T1m0thy> ok
<T1m0thy> Which? Gnash?
<hitane> http://i8.tinypic.com/6ljyv49.png
<Thurin1> Because usually your running X as a user and the install ... is better done as sudo/root
<Suva> b0lland: ind /lib | sed 's:.*/\([^/]*\)/.*:\1:' | sort | uniq -c
<Suva> b0lland: find /lib | sed 's:.*/\([^/]*\)/.*:\1:' | sort | uniq -c
<Suva> b0lland: Ain't that simple and intuitive :P
<b0lland> suva haha
<b0lland> Suva thanks a lot
<dlocaus> does anyone know how to recover a file from a harddrive that isn't mountable? (the start of the harddrive is fubar)?
<hitane> http://i8.tinypic.com/6ljyv49.png <-- All I get when I click on the button. There are many wireless networks here
<Sirisian> Anyone ever set up pykota? I guess you can't use the SVN version right? When I run the setup script it says it's broken
<rockboxftw> dlocaus u can't:p
<rockboxftw> waiy,
<Thurin1> T1m0thy: google.com --- install flash player, download the linux version (the page should automatically link you to it) follow adobe's instructions - should work like a charm after 'ldconfig' as root.
<rockboxftw> try slaving it
<dlocaus> rockboxftw: slaving it?
<irfan> I am still waiting some reply or issue
<T1m0thy> Thurin1: Thanks.
<rockboxftw> uugh umm  you have to add it to you hdd cables
<Goosemoose> anyone used a network install and a preseed file with apt-cacher?
<rockboxftw> and set jumpers to slave
<Goosemoose> i keep getting told the specified mirror is not available or does not have a valid release file on it
<fox88> can someone help me with opengl
<dlocaus> rockboxftw: that is already been done.
<Thurin1> T1m0thy: Yup, and don't forget to 'sudo ldconfig' whne you are done installing it as adobe instructs.
<fox88> nvidia
<rockboxftw> hmmp is it being read?
<dlocaus> rockboxftw: the problem is that the "other" linux system refuses to mount it.
<Thurin1> or else your libraries may not get updated and flash... sometimes will stay inactive ;)
<rockboxftw> is the harddrive from a difrent pc?
<dlocaus> rockboxftw: sometimes the bios recongizes the harddisk as actually existing, but other times, it won't see it.
<dlocaus> rockboxftw: the HD is in a different PC now.
<rockboxftw> becauseall operating system other then dos, 95,98 are non trasnferable thru boxes
<netdefiler> rambo3: chmod +x didnt work
<Thurin1> dlocaus: Your bios refuses to see the disk sometimes?
<dlocaus> Thurin1: yes.
<Thurin1> dlocaus: I'd start backing up - sounds to me like a drive on the way out.
<Ryan_was_here> Anyone have the problem of Google earth hangning at the splash screen?
<fox88> can someone help me set up opengl on LTS
<justine_> hi
<rockboxftw> fox
<Sirisian> T1m0thy, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash that's the version you need by the way
<dlocaus> Thurin1: a bit passed that point... :), I can't even boot or mount it.
<rockboxftw> is it the game error when u launch it?
<Thurin1> fox88: You want mesa yeah
<robeph> is there a util that does about the same as ls /etc/rcX.d?
<rockboxftw> open in terminal
<fox88> I CANT GET IT AT ALL
<Thurin1> dlocaus: :| Oh noes! :|
<fox88> no caps
<justine_> I'd like to recursively scan a directory and print out all the files that have a specific character like é è and so on...
<fox88> glxgears gives this
<rockboxftw>  +set r_allowSoftwareGL 1
<robeph> similar to gentoos rc-config show
<Jimmey> I have put a bin file in /opt and put a link to it in /usr/local/bin - I thought that's all I needed to do to make it run from the command line - What else should I do?
<fox88> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<fox88> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<justine_> in my loop echo $i | grep é doesn't work
<netdefiler> where does the cron log file live?
<bluefox83> wow it's weird seeing another fox from the 80's :P
<robeph> justine_: ls -R <x> | grep ???
<Thurin1> dlocaus: Hrmm, you know what you should do? last ditch effort? - try to 'mount' it .. in Windows with the EXT3 driver... you might be able to save .. some data maybe
<rockboxftw> luls
<dlocaus> Thurin1: Is there some program that will read the harddisk in block mode and try and figure ou the OS from there?
<dlocaus> Thurin1: sorry, figure out the files from there?
<Thurin1> dlocaus: Yes and no.. there is yes, but they are highly experimental and .. could damage whatever data you have on the disk
<justine_> robeph, i am doing for i in $( ls -R ); do echo $i | grep é done and it doesn't work
<dlocaus> Thurin1: I hadn't thought of that, I'll check around for windows EXT3 driver
<b0lland> suva: thanks for the effort but it doesn't seem to get the count right for some reason
<rambo3> netdefiler, ok you should ask again, maby somone else  knows
<Thurin1> dlocaus: Well there is a drive for windows which allows the mounting of EXT3 disks - since windows has so much less 'requirements' for a 'good' disk - you may be able to see inside it and save what you need from it.
<robeph> justine_: why all that?
<huss> please help me how to restore my ubuntu?
<robeph> doesn't just ls -R | grep X work?
<goodhabit> Hello. When I was installing ubuntu gutsy, I choosed option to do not install GRUB. How I can install it now with ubuntu-auto configuration it?
<justine_> i'll try robeph
<Suva> b0lland: Haha, okay, let me check
<dlocaus> Thurin1: do you know of any programs that will look at a harddisk as a device to read, instead of a storage mechanisem to mount?
<Thurin1> dlocaus: ;) yeah give it a shot.. windows like I said is not as strict as what is a 'good' or 'bad' disk - but if EXT3 driver and windows can't do it .. i'm afraid your disk is beyond hope.. unless you go to a real pro at data recovery I guess
<robeph> dlocaus: you trying to just read the contents?
<Thurin1> dlocaus: Heh.. windows
<dlocaus> robeph: I just need 1 file from that harddisk...
<justine_> yes it works robeph, thanks. Any way to have the absolute pathway printed out instaed of just the filename?
<dlocaus> robeph: I was smart enough to back it up, just not to a different system.
<gaoyang> is安逸body
<robeph> dlocaus: eh,  well see,  you're misisng what mounting does
<robeph> it doesn't just "mount the disk"
<gaoyang> is any body here?
<robeph> it mounts the disk and supplies the correct method for access that block devices specific filesystem
<robeph> ie ext2 / 3  reiser ntfs etc
<Thurin1> In windows I used the EXT3 driver to salvage data from an old IBM 175MB disk which Linux would not mount with kernel panics and god knows what else.
<Dr_willis> gaoyang,  Just us Linux Nerds :)
<netdefiler> I've been having problems with getting a script to run every minute. It's setup as * * * * * root /etc/scripts/screenit.sh using crontab -e, and by editting /etc/crontab but it never seems to run the script. Any ideas?
<robeph> if you just read it right out,  you're gonna get a mess
<robeph> you really cannot get any simpler than just mounting it,
<robeph> afaik
<Jimmey> What do I have to do to make a binary run from the command line by just typing it's name?
<Thurin1> Back ups are always best on removable media dlocaus ;) keep that in mind.. get some CD-RWS and get used to it haha
<dlocaus> robeph: humm, I was hoping that a recovery program would be able to find information on the device.. since linux is self-defragmenting, it could do it w/o the superblock.
<robeph> Jimmey: put it in your path
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  ./whateverthethingis
<samgranieri> what's the best way to turn an ubuntu desktop with gnome installed into a headless server?
<gaoyang> Dr_willis....
<robeph> dlocaus:  is the fs busted?
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  assuming its excecutable.
<Thurin1> dlocaus: Linux is picky you see
<Suva> b0lland: Sure, i was stupid :P
<dlocaus> robeph: I believe so.
<robeph> dlocaus: it's a screwed up file system on there?
<gaoyang> hee
<dlocaus> robeph: it is a bit hard to find out.
<AngryElf> I'm looking to get a new laptop, and I want the wireless and video to work amazingly well out of the box w/ Ubuntu Gutsy -- any recommendations?
<Jimmey> robeph, Dr_willis, it's in /opt/ with a link to it in /usr/local/bin/
<Dr_willis> samgranieri,  install the services.. remove the monitor. :)
<b0lland> suva: oh yeah?
<dlocaus> robeph: I can't find out.  I can't mount it.
<robeph> Jimmey: is it set as executable
<Suva> b0lland: Actually it's even simpler :P
<Thurin1> Windows is not picky.. you can have bad errors and totally skip disk checks :) not so in Linux for the most part
<robeph> dlocaus: why not?
<Jimmey> AngryElf, you can buy a computer with Ubuntu on it from Dell
<b0lland> suva you're such a tease
<robeph> dlocaus:  I mean there's a ton of reasons you couldn't mount tihngs
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  try giving the full path to the binary
<dlocaus> robeph: when I try and boot from it, logical sectors 0-7 are bad, and then nothing happens.
<Suva> b0lland: It's simplest in ruby though ;D
<Jimmey> robeph, I've chmod + x it
<robeph> dlocaus: boot from livecd and try mounting it?
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, what do you mean?
<Thurin1> AngryElf: Yeah, go search the net for Laptops which are known to work well with Ubuntu ;D
<samgranieri> Dr_willis:  i'm trying to remove X and everything that depends on it, so that I can just ssh into the box
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  /whatever/the/path/to/the/darn/thing/command
<robeph> Jimmey: /usr/local/bin/<filename>
<Thurin1> AngryElf: I'd stay away from the Sony's though...
<gaoyang> there are so many guys
<linduxed> my kopete icon doesnt go to the tray anymore..just a miniwindow instead
<b0lland> Suva: pretty please with sugar on top?
<robeph> make sure that your path route is actually pointing to the correct bin
<dlocaus> I've tried mounting it a "recovery" concel that came w/ 7.10
<dlocaus> but it just gave me invalid argument.
<bullgard4> [Gutsy, Gnome] Panel menu System > Beenden opens a dialog having 8 buttons. Where is the information, what programs are executed if I  press a button of them?
<Thurin1> linduxed: Have you checked your options in Kopete?
<robeph> dlocaus: hrm,  i dunno really tbh =(
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, robeph, right, but it would be nice if I could just type the name of the binary into the terminal, in this case mobmc, and have it run - How can I do that?
<Dr_willis> samgranieri,  an ISSUE can be if the hd has an probllem. the boot up messages will mention the disk scanning, and request input.   You may want to keep a cheap/small monitor on it. or handy.
<Sergo> hello, i have an problem..
<dlocaus> robeph: ok, well thank you!
<linduxed> Thurin1: well everything was right before reboot
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  check your PATH $PATH, it may be your pathis just messed up
<samgranieri> the HD is fine
<ItchyHobo> Jimmey, make an alias 4 it in bash.rc
<dlocaus> Thurin1: thank you too, but I've gone to USB thumb drives, those 1G SD cards are really cheap now... :)
<Sergo> the flashplugin-nonfree cannot be installed
<Thurin1> linduxed: You should still check your options, if that is not the problem.. easiest - synaptic, remove - re-install and see what happens.
<linduxed> Thurin1: oh and i get a "cannot talk to klauncher message"
<Sergo> i get The Flash plugin is NOT installed
<Dr_willis> samgranieri,  it is RIGHT NOW.. but what about next week.. when you are somewhere else and cant ssh in.  because it rebooted and is waiting for you to hit ctrl-d to continue..
<Thurin1> dlocaus: This is true this is true - but I still dont trust them lol haha. -- Personal taste :P
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, robeph, thanks
<samgranieri> only I ssh into the box for now
<robeph> is there an ubuntu utility that works similar to the gentoo: rc-config show
<robeph> (shows the runlevel / init script states etc)
<Thurin1> linduxed: Ahh... well just 'run' - klauncher
<samgranieri> Dr_willis: and someone else has acess to the box, and knows how to use ssh
<dlocaus> Thurin1: I don't trust them either, I've heard of lots of failures.  However, I doubt they will both fail at the same time.
<Dr_willis> samgranieri,  Ive seen it happen to others in here.   They got stuck couldent ssh in.
<Thurin1> dlocaus: I sure hope not... :|
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...I could do with some help...I've just rebooted my machine to discover that all my shared folders have disappeared....there is no indication of them in 'places' etc....but I dont know what caused this?
<RoBz18> Installing ubuntu to a USB stick, I use this command: cp -rf casper disctree dists install pics pool preseed .disk isolinux/* md5sum.txt README.diskdefines ubuntu.ico casper/vmlinuz casper/initrd.gz /media/ubuntu710/
<RoBz18> But I just get that there is no such file or directory
<RoBz18> Any ideas what the problem could be?
<samgranieri> Dr_willis:  i have console access. this is in my office
<Dr_willis> samgranieri,  so do whatever you want. I advice keepiong a spare monitor handy just in case.
<anton__> hi i am using xubuntu and my mesa/opengl isnt working
<samgranieri> Dr_willis: there's a monitor connected to the server anyway. i'm fine
 * Dr_willis frogot the original question. :)
<sharperguy> what is proc?
<cox377> my external HD is /media/extHD/ is that classified as being mounted?
<samgranieri> Dr_willis: i'm taking a linux desktop with gnome and x installed down to a headless server
<anton__> but i dont know what todo, my graphiccard is intel gma950
<Dr_willis> samgranieri,  'headless' = no monitor.  so you just sort of contridicted yourself.
<huss> please any private help to restore my defected ubuntu
<Dr_willis> remove X if youy want. or just dont start the gdm/kdm service.
<Ereal1> hello eveyone
<samgranieri> ah... i thought headless meant no-x
<Ereal1> umm question
<Dr_willis> samgranieri,   :)
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...I could do with some help...I've just rebooted my machine to discover that all my shared folders have disappeared....there is no indication of them in 'places' etc....but I dont know what caused this?
<mikebeecham> can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> why even bother removing X.
<Dr_willis> its not taking up that much space. and ya could alweays set up xdmcp on the thing later if needed.
<ashkore> Is it useful being able to program in c or c++ in linux?
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: I have no X..
<Thurin1> :|
<Thurin1> X annoys me...
<ItchyHobo> mikebeecham, were u using windows?
<Dr_willis> Thurin1,  I got Enough X for 3 of us. :) XxX.
<Ereal1> very
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: haha
<Ereal1> python more so in ubuntu
<samgranieri> ashkore:  yes, it is
 * Dr_willis installs W on Thurin1 's box.
<Dr_willis> or was it called Y.
<bluefox83> mikebeecham, are the directories still there physically? just cus they are gone from places doesn't mean they are necassarily gone
<Thurin1> Much better ;D
<Thurin1> Presidential edition
<Thurin1> hehe
<ashkore> samgranieri: ok thanks, how do you recomend i do this?
<Ereal1> C and c++ as I know it are the most widely use programs
<mikebeecham> ItchyHobo: no...I've been on Linux for about a week or so...everything was fine this morning...all my shares were there.  I come home, add some lines to my menu.lst...reboot, and now they are not there
<samgranieri> ashkore: i'd use gcc
<Dr_willis> I recall some guy making a alterantive to X,  but that was years ago.
<ashkore> samgranieri: i mean, which tutorial would you recommend?
<samgranieri> ashkore: google around for an introductory class or webpage for how to use gcc for c
<mikebeecham> bluefox83: all references to the shared folders are gone, with the exception of 'shared folders'.  The path is still there, but tells me it is inaccessible
<bluefox83> mikebeecham, try sudo mount -a
<samgranieri> ashkore: i dont know
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: I've heard of people making alternatives to flash as well which I really hope happens.
<Ereal1> anyone know why ubuntu 7.10 no longer has a splash at bootup and why it take longer to load all I get is a bage screen ?.....
<bluefox83> mikebeecham, samba shared or nfs?
<ashkore> samgraneri: are there any tutorials about learning linux?
<cox377> hello all, is /media/extHD a mount point?
 * Ereal1 is this just me?!
<mikebeecham> thats a good point bluefox83 my mounted drives are not visible on my desktop
<mikebeecham> bluefox83: samba
<Thurin1> Dr_willis: Well there is one alternative to X that actually works.. but it's not the best ever since compatibility is quite low.. for anything besides the included apps - I forget the name but its on the xwinman or.. winman site
<ashkore> because i am only 15 and have only just started using it after 10 years of windows
<Nirevus> I'm currently trying to install a driver through NDISWrapper; the installation guide tells me to run "depmod -a" and make sure it doesn't error. However it gives me a FATAL error, but the documentation doesn't tell me what to do. Any help?
<Ereal1> ashkore dl books or just his the forums
<bluefox83> mikebeecham, you might want to check your samba config file and make sure it didn't somehow get erased...
<Ereal1> or just hang around and lern
<Ereal1> etherway if your new
<david__> Woohoo
<david__> wireless works
<mikebeecham> bluefox83: neither of my mounted drives are visible..
<Ereal1> it just a matter of playing around with it and time...
<samgranieri> ashkore: welcome to the wonderful world of opensource
<david__> I got the answer from a fedora forum...
<samgranieri> ashkore: you could use a program like kdevelop or anjuta if you like the gui
<ashkore> lol - what does that exactly mean?
 * david__ don't you feel bad...
<mikebeecham> bluefox83: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46992/
<bluefox83> mikebeecham, is it at all possible that you had a second partition with ubuntu installed on it?
 * Ereal1 who here has amd64bit box?
<ItchyHobo> ashkore, means welcome to the real world of computing
<robeph> is there an ubuntu utility that works similar to the gentoo: rc-config show
<robeph> (shows the runlevel / init script states etc)
 * linduxed has one
<danbhfive> Nirevus: what does depmod -a do?  also, I can give you a different guide...
<david__> AR5006EG  if you have that wireless card, I can tell you how to use it with madwifi
<mikebeecham> bluefox83: ..setup as follows: primary HDD =- two partitions - windows and linux 7.10
 * samgranieri agrees with ItchyHobo 
<Ereal1> has anyone had the problem of flash not having sound and if so, have you8 found a fix
<david__> not ndiswrapper
<mikebeecham> bluefox83: secondary HDD called 'media' with all my shares
<MurielGodoi> Hi, can I just delete the files under /var/cache/apt to save disk space, or there is a right way to do that?
<Nirevus> danbhfive: it doesn't say, it simply tells you to run it and make sure it doesn't error. Any other help would be appreciated.
<ItchyHobo> ashkore, if you are using ubuntu the built in help is a pretty good place to start
<mikebeecham> bluefox83: samba.conf is still there
<ashkore> ok cheers (y)
<ashkore> * sorry, used to msn emoticons
<bluefox83> mikebeecham, ok, well it sounded like you discovered a second ubuntu partition or something...cus samba and fstab don't just suddenly lose their config files...
<mikebeecham> I think it is down to my drives not being mounted
<bluefox83> mikebeecham, check /etc/fstab
<samgranieri> does anyone know how to take an ubuntu install from base server (no x, no gnome) to a fully functioning linux desktop? i tried doing this earlier and I couldnt get hte mouse driver to work at all
<bluefox83> mikebeecham, once you make sure it's all sorted, just sudo mount -a and then i think just restart samba...
<mikebeecham> bluefox83: there is no /fstab
<robeph> samgranieri: whatcha mean mouse driver?
<mikebeecham> sdorry I found it
<robeph> for X?
<Nirevus> danbhfive: Fixed my own problem.
<cox377> basically, i've got app that is looking for an external HDD, is /media/FREECOM HDD/Downloads/ counted as a mounted point?
<ashkore> i used the Screens and Graphics Manager to change my resolution choices so i could select 1280x1024. i then used xrandr -s 0/1280x1024 and my resolution was successfully changed. I restarted my computer and the login screen appeared at the correct resolution then when i logged in it just changed. how can i get it to stay at 1280x1024 when i login
<samgranieri> robeph: yeah, for X.
<robeph> when you say can't get it working
<danbhfive> nirevus, good
<bluefox83> mikebeecham, you have no idea how bad it woulda been to nto have an /etc/fstab :X
<bluefox83> *not
<ashkore> and what does 'X' mean, everybody seems to be using it
<robeph> do you mean you dunno what to tell it the mouse device is?  ie /dev/psaux /dev/mouse or /dev/mice etc?
<mikebeecham> bluefox83: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46993
<robeph> ashkore: its what happens when you break up with your girlfriend
<samgranieri> robeph: im not sure. i just ripped all the x and gnome stuff out of my system and reverted it to just a server
<robeph> X = X11,   xorg
<samgranieri> X11
<huss> would any body on the private help me and it will be about that"I was uninstalling xfce-desktop And I marked many things to uninstall then synaptic stoped and ubuntu loged out then it didn't come back "plz if answer will be here write xfce at first
<ItchyHobo> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ashkore> whats is X11?
<ashkore> and xorg
<robeph> xorg/x11 is the thing that makes linux pretty
<ashkore> the gui?
<ItchyHobo> ashkore, the purty grphixx
<robeph> well actually that's compiz/beryl
<robeph> but
<ashkore> so x = gui
<huss> should i reinstall ununtu
<huss> ?
<robeph> no
<samgranieri> ashkore: , yes the gui
<ItchyHobo> ashkore, yep gooey
<robeph> X is not a gui
<robeph> thats the funny thing
<robeph> x is a server
<robeph> =s
<ashkore> lol
<robeph> it's confusions
<robeph> but yeh,  it'll suffice to assume it's a gui
<bluefox83> mikebeecham, i forget how samba handles shares...i don't remember you mount them, or you just restart the samba client...
<robeph> but technically...sorta no
<Dr_willis> robeph,  as purty as a 100lb hooker with 100lb of makeup. :)
<ItchyHobo> don't scare em ;)
<samgranieri> ashkore: robeph is right. X is actually the windowing server. the gui is something like gnome
<goodhabit> Hello. When I was installing ubuntu gutsy, I choosed option to do not install GRUB. How I can install it now with ubuntu-auto configuration it?
<robeph> Dr_willis: compiz is pretty :(
<bullgard4> [Gutsy, Gnome] Panel menu System > Quit opens a dialog having 8 buttons. Where is the information, what programs are executed if I press a button of them?
<samgranieri> ItchyHobo: if i wanted to scare him i'd have him install freebsd or gentoo
<ItchyHobo> lol
<mikebeecham> I might try restarting sambas
<Dr_willis> X is the foundation  that the Other X apps use to build their guis on. :)
<robeph> samgranieri: I'm using gentoo right now ... *hides*
<ashkore> is the windowing server the thing tht renders the gui?
<samgranieri> ItchyHobo: or better yet, openbsd!
<robeph> sadly I'm here asking if somoene knows of something in ubuntu that I havce in gentoo
<ashkore> so x = gui renderer
<robeph> but cannot find :(
 * ItchyHobo shudders
<robeph> ashkore: yeh sorta
<samgranieri> robeph: i'm on a mac sshing into an ubuntu box
<ashkore> cool
<sharperguy> what config file do i need to set the PATH variable and whatever variable that says where shared libraries are?
<huss> I think I lost my gnome-desktop what should I do ?
<mikebeecham> bluefox83: brb
<robeph> ashkore: also,  gnome,  is a DE ,  desktop environment FOR X.... not a gui itself
<robeph> =)
<sharperguy> huss, sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop"
<ashkore> huss: go to terminal and type, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
 * Dr_willis installs jwm - that will show ya!
<robeph> samgranieri: I just wanna know if there is something akin to gentoo: rc-config show  in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> huss,  clarify what you mean by 'lost'
<robeph> Dr_willis: last night,  in a drunken mess,  he misplaced it
<robeph> :(
<samgranieri> robeph: i'm not sure
 * Dr_willis looks under the couch.
<dis4ever> how to use xchat for msn please
<robeph> it's underneath your openoffice icon
<robeph> dis4ever: use pidgin
<robeph> thzx
<ashkore> robeph: so x controls the de?
<dis4ever> i use kubuntu
<robeph> well no the DE functions within the x server environment
<robeph> heh
<samgranieri> ashkore: there's a config file that runs at startup that runs a specific environment, like gnome, enlightenment, or kde
<huss> I was trying to remove xfce so i marked many things on synaptic then i lost it i cant log to desktop
<ashkore> yes, xorg.conf
<robeph> see the cool thing bout X,   is if you run an x server on your machine,  you can run X apps (firefox)_  on a remote system and have it run on your desktop
<robeph> the reason X is NTO a gui for example,   is that I can run X server in windows
<robeph> if I so felt the urge (xming) etc
<Seivan|> Could someone please help me with VNC
<Seivan|> I'm trying to set up a VNC on my server so I can see what I am doing instead of just SSH
 * samgranieri has to setup x11 forwarding for my system
<hawodi> Hello all
<ashkore> Seivan - whats a VNC?
<robeph> yeh,  samgranieri I was just explaining some nuance differences between a gui,   windows XP,   and X11 and it's server client foobar.
<xzased> Virtual Network Connection
<wols_> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<robeph> tightvnc = prolly simplest
<hawodi> My having problem sending mail with mail() function in php
<dis4ever> where can i find a kde mail client in kubuntu please
<Seivan|> ashkore: vncserver
<danbhfive> ashkore you can ask ubotu too, with the command /msg ubotu !vnc
<huss> ashkore, sharperguy, i already did but how to log in again
<hawodi> can anybody help pls
<samgranieri> robeph: cool
<ashkore> uboti !vnc
<ashkore> ubotu !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hawodi> am running desknow as my mail server
<dis4ever> where can i find kmail or another client in my installation please
<wols_> Seivan|: what ubuntu version?
<Suva> Bleh...
<dis4ever> it should be instatlled
<dis4ever> kubuntu 7.10
<b0lland> suva :]
<Suva> Ubuntu changed my soundcard to "PC speaker"
<sharperguy> huss, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"?
<Suva> Now it can do "BEEP" and that's it
<ashkore> so, remote desktop, is that when you can see someone elses desktop from another pc?
<robeph> Suva: great for house music
<robeph> ashkore: yeh sorta
<robeph> ashkore: vnc does that
<Sergo> the flashplugin-nonfree can't be installed, what's wrong?
<robeph> its like windows rdp
<ashkore> do the pcs have to be on the same network?
<samgranieri> ashkore: it helps
<robeph> ashkore: if you want it to work well
<dis4ever> what is the best email client please for kde
<b0lland> suva, been playing around with sed during your absence and my neighbours haven't heard a whole lot of cheers
<wols_> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<robeph> otherwise yo ugotta nuke the color depth and pretties
<ashkore> can it be done on different networks
<Sergo> !flash
<dis4ever> and where to find it in my installation
<wols_> ashkore: yes
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tek-ops> hey all
<robeph> dis4ever: wtf do you mean?
<wols_> dis4ever: learn about synaptics
<wols_> dis4ever: or adept
<robeph> or slocate
<Sergo> fucked up flashing..
<dis4ever> i want to get my mail
<tek-ops> I'm trying to patch a kernel module in the default dapper LTS kernel
<wols_> !language | Sergo
<ashkore> can i use vnc on ubuntu to see a windows desktop?
<robeph> ashkore: yessir
<Suva> b0lland: It's easyer to script in python, or php
<ubotu> Sergo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ashkore> on my own network?
<wols_> ashkore: yes, or you can use rdesktop
<tek-ops> I got the packages, but can't find the .config for the kernel
<robeph> use realvnc on the windows machine
<dis4ever> just wanna know in what directory i can find a mail client please
<wols_> ashkore: yes
<Seivan|> How do I get into my tightvncserver from windows, it doesnt wor
<Seivan|> work
<wols_> dis4ever: mail. /usr/bin
<ashkore> how can i do this?
<robeph> Seivan|: realvnc?
<Sergo> !pastebin
<dis4ever> thanks
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robeph> diff vncs prolly don't really differ so much in protocol
<wols_> Seivan|: what ubuntu version?
<unop> dis4ever, type this command - which sendmail
<wols_> unop: that's no mailclient
<Voker57> i have made my custom ubuntu livecd, but forgot about rehashing. So i'm getting a problem like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221933 Can i wrok around this?
<b0lland> suva: I'm thinking it shouldn't be so hard if I just knew sed. use sed to substitute each / followed by text with x and then just wc or something on the result
<unop> wols_ really .. what is it then? :)
<Sergo> heh
<Sergo> this linux is a time wasting
<Seivan|> Ehm
<CroX> How can I shut Compiz down? It was apparently activated when I enabled restrictive drivers for my gfx card. And I'm getting fed up with Compiz already.
<wols_> unop: an MTA
<Seivan|> What command should I use to install xfce +0
<Seivan|> ?
<Sergo> who can help me , can't install an plugin - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46996/
<robeph> Is there a utility in ubuntu that functions similar to gentoo -> "rc-config show"  or gentoo -> "rc-status"  or redhat's checkconfig?
<tek-ops> crox, if all else fails try ctrl-alt-backspace
<Seivan|> sudo apt-get install xfce ?
<bobbob1016> Can someone tell me how I can manually purge compiz, to reinstall it?  I think I'm getting mixed versions, and I've tried a few scripts to purge it, but I keep getting errors.  I've tried rm -R compiz* as well, but no luck.  Any ideas?  I asked in the compiz fusion channel, but no response yet.
<ashkore> from ubuntu
<ashkore> how can i view the desktop of a windows vista machine on my network by using ubuntu
<tek-ops> where are the ubuntu kernel .config's held?
<b0lland> suva but perhaps I should get down to ruby/python instead as you say
<robeph> ashkore: install realVNC on the windows box
<robeph> set it up
<Voker57> ashkore: tightvnc
<tek-ops> i need the default .config
<wols_> ashkore: rdesktop or vncviewer (if your windosw has a vnc server installed)
<robeph> give it a password etc
<CroX> tek-ops: I want to disable it and then remove it, not just kill it for now.
<robeph> use tightvnc or whatever on yer nix box
<unop> ashkore, configure remote desktop on windows -- and use grdesktop
<bobbob1016> CroX: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<wols_> Seivan|: check launchpad. known problem
<ashkore> oh, so i have to install something on the vista machine
<ashkore> i cant just do it from ubuntu
<coheti> hello all, for some reason i can't get internet  to work.,. i changed the network adapter 2 times, maybe something has misconfigured?
<unop> ashkore, not really -- you just enable the terminal service
<CroX> bobbob1016: Ahh, Visual effects. Thanks.
<robeph> yeah
<robeph> lol
<robeph> it's a server
<Seivan|> wols_: there isnt a problem
<robeph> that basically does a couple things
<bobbob1016> ashkore: You can use RDP, to the best of my knowledge, but you have to enable it on Vista
<coheti> could someone help me please!
<dis4ever> can i find most thing in usr/bin
<robeph> A) it transmits the visual element (screenshot frames basically)
<wols_> Sergo: check launchpad. known problem
<mazatapec> I disabled administrator privileges for my only user account, could someone please tell me how to manually change the settings to enable the administrator privileges?
<dis4ever> ?
<juano__> coheti: wired or wireless ?
<robeph> and b) it transmits your moust / kboard / clicks etc
<coheti> wired
<cox377> does anyone know how to rename the name of an external Hdd?
<bobbob1016> ashkore: it will sign the person off on the Vista machine though
<coheti> juano__: wired
<ashkore> how do i use rdp
<juano__> coheti: pc direct to router or direct to ISP ?
<unop> cox377, you mean the "label" of a HDD?
<dis4ever> what is the best anti-virus and internet security for kubuntu
<robeph> ashkore: rdesktop ?
<robeph> vnc signs people outta vista?
<ashkore> sorry, im new to ubuntu
<ashkore> and linuz
<ashkore> *linux
<bobbob1016> ashkore: That is something to look into, I can't help there.
<coheti> juano__: it does not work in either case
<cox377> unop: i rekon so, currently set as FREECOME HDD
<robeph> I've no clue with rdp
<bobbob1016> robeph: No, RDP does
<robeph> ah
<robeph> neever used iot ;)
<robeph> just vnx
<robeph> vnc
<CroX> Ubuntu wont let me change screen resolution. It's at 1600*1200 but every time I change that and hit apply, I get a dialog asking me if I want to keep this new resolution, but there haven't even been a change!
<juano__> coheti: are you connected now to a router or are you directly connected to the ISP's modem or cable ?
<unop> cox377, check this forum out - 5 or 6th comment - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322973
<coheti> juano__: now i'm on another pc, next to the one internet is not working using the same router/isp
<ashkore> CroX
<CroX> ashkore: Yes?
<coheti> juano__: even same cable
<cox377> unop: nice one
<juano__> coheti: i need to know if your pc is behind a router
<mazatapec> Pardon, could anyone help with a user accounts problem?
<juano__> coheti: i.e. pc ------> router -----> ISP
 * genii sips a coffee
<coheti> juano__: yes
<juano__> coheti: ahh ok
<juano__> coheti: can you ping your router ?
<coheti> juano__: using ditrect connection does not work either
<CroX> ashkore: You had a solution for me?
<ashkore> yes
<unop> mazatapec, whats the problem?
<mazatapec> I disabled administrator privileges for my only user account, could someone please tell me how to manually change the settings to enable the administrator privileges?
<coheti> juano__: the pc does not have an IP
<mazatapec> Sorry that was copy pasted from earlier :X
<CroX> So how can I change the screen resolution?
<juano__> coheti: its not recieving ip from the dhcp server
<coheti> juano__: and i don't know the router ip =( 192.168.0.1 does not respond
<h00k> CroX, System -> Preferences ->Screen Resolution
<ashkore> CroX: are you using a de such as gnome or kde
<juano__> coheti: type in ifconfig
<CroX> Gnome.
<coheti> juano__: dhcp is 190.16.204.1
<genii> Did that guy get help with his ltconfig/automake libconfig ?
<h00k> CroX, System -> Preferences ->Screen Resolution should get you there
<juano__> coheti: thats dns
<CroX> h00k: That wont work, it just gives me a dialog asking me wether or not I want to keep this new resolution. But the resolution isn't changed.
<juano__> coheti: probably, your router should be configured with dhcp server
<davidrammstein> hello
<h00k> CroX, have you tried restarting X?
<juano__> coheti: your router must provide you with an IP address dynamically
<CroX> h00k: Newp. You think that'd work?
<juano__> coheti: do you connect under windows or other OS =
<CroX> I'll try that.
<cruox> How can I install kde and all the Kubuntu stuff under my ubuntu installation? I don't want them to "harm" each other, however I want to try KDE as well, since I haven't used it since version 3.2. And I suppose it has changed since then..
<coheti> juano__: sory? i'm on ubuntu!
<juano__> coheti: yes im asking if you have tried to connect with another Operating system to the internet
<robeph> so does no one really know...or does nothing exist... I need something to display my current initscripts + runlevels they're in from a single utility (a la gentoo's rc-config show/rc-status
<h00k> cruox, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<ashkore> that didnt work for me - but theres another way
<ashkore> open Terminal Applications->Termianl
<ashkore> Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<ashkore> then type in "sudo xrandr"
<ashkore> following?
<ashkore> CroX: are you following the instructions?
<davidrammstein> can someone ask me hiw the adress of the irc channel #linux is?
<h00k> did that work, CroX ?
<CroX> h00k: Lovely, thanks alot!
<coheti> juano__: yes, using another pc with ubuntu i have internet... the pc where i'm chatting
<h00k> sweet, glad it worked.
<Guest_392> is someone able to help me be able to view my files on my vista harddrive in ubuntu
<juano__> coheti: eeh ok
<davidrammstein> can someone ask me hiw the adress of the irc channel #linux is?
<robeph> davidrammstein: in english pleasE?
<NetLarIrvine> 7.10 will work on a Celeron right?
<robeph> NetLarIrvine: yes
<davidrammstein> can someone ask me how the adress of the irc channel #linux is?
<h00k> NetLarIrvine, as long as you get the right architecture cd
<juano__> coheti: in the pc that works fine, go to system ------>administration ------>network
<robeph> thats not even a valid structured question =\
<robeph> davidrammstein:
<davidrammstein> can someone ask me how the adress of the irc channel #linux is?
<NetLarIrvine> So it is different for different chip sets?
<robeph> that makes no sense to me :-|
<dis4ever> i get with synaptec a lot of errors of downloading
<h00k> NetLarIrvine, it's different with what processor you are using
<Guest_392> anyone able to help figure a way to view files on a ntsf drive in ubuntu
<robeph> NetLarIrvine: X86 = will work
<h00k> NetLarIrvine: Intel, AMD, PPC
<robeph> just leave it at that
<h00k> for Celeron, use x86
<juano__> coheti: click over the wired connection and select properties, check to see if the same properties are set to the pc that doesn't have internet
<test_> can anybody explain bittorrent to me?
<NetLarIrvine> ahh , ok thanks robeph
<coheti> juano__: dhcp automatic
<robeph> test_: yes,  you give a little, and get a little
<robeph> that's it in a nutshell
<juano__> coheti: ok so your router provides dhcp server
<juano__> coheti: check to see if that is enabled on the pc with no internet
<davidrammstein> can someone tell me how the adress of the irc channel #linux is?
<Suva> Bleh, the ubuntu 7.10 is extremely unstable for me :S
<davidrammstein> why?
<davidrammstein> why?
<NetLarIrvine> 7.10 is unstable??
<Guest_392> please i just want to be able to enjoy linux but cannot without all my media files and etc
<davidrammstein> can someone tell me how the adress of the irc channel #linux is?
<tarelerulz> Bleh, What is an unstable about Ubuntu for you ?
<davidrammstein> can someone tell me how the adress of the irc channel #linux is?
<coheti> juano__: yes all is th same
<davidrammstein> can someone tell me how the adress of the irc channel #linux is?
<ashkore> Guest_392: what filesystem are you using in vista?
<ashkore> NTFS? - which is most likely
<ashkore> ubuntu can't read or write to NTFS
<bobbob1016_> davidrammstein: That sentence isn't a question.  I'd assume you want #ubuntu-de since I know rammstein is a german band.
<coheti> juano__: castellano me es mas facil, je
<ashkore> I change my resolution with xrandr and when i restart the resolution reverts back to what it was originally
<test_> how do you get them started that sort of thing
<test_> I have been looking for it under "applications"
<test_> I cant find it there
<marx2k> Wow... my video card got fried... I did not think that happens these days
<juano__> coheti: uuu hubieras avisado, unete a #ubuntu-es
<juano__> coheti: heheheh
<davidrammstein> can someone tell me how the adress of the irc channel #linux is?
<Tailsfan> ##linux
<zcat[1]> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<robeph> davidrammstein: listen up....I dunno WHAT you're lookin for... cos your question is a failure in grammar.
<CroX> h00k: Missed your message. Yeah, that did work.
<samgranieri> I've installed ubuntu gutsy on a box and i cant get the mouse to work. which device in /dev should I look for?
<h00k> davidrammstein, join #ubundu-de
<tarelerulz> ashkore ,Ubuntu does read and write to Ntfs . All you need to install is ntfs-3g
<h00k> CroX, cool.  good
<CroX> h00k: And now I can switch between resolutions again also.
<marx2k> is there a channel for general PC hardware help?
<Tailsfan> samgranieri, VMware?
<robeph> writing ntfs scares me badly
<robeph> :(
<h00k> CroX: the same way should work, and then you'd have to restart X again
<samgranieri> Tailsfan: i'm not using VMware
<zcat[1]> windows scares me!
<robeph> hahah
<Tailsfan> Yeah
<bobbob1016_> h00k: I said that already, either he can't read english well enough to understand that, or he's ignoring us.
<Tailsfan> I mean weird
<robeph> well I mean i'd not write data on ntfs anywhere near anything I really need
<NetLarIrvine> Windows is scarey
<samgranieri> Tailsfan: i'm sshing into a full ubuntu box
<h00k> bobbob1016, people suck :)
<CroX> h00k: No, I mean now it works. I don't have to restart X after having selected a new resolution. :)
<h00k> Oooooh, hm, cool
<ashkore> tarelerulz: sorry, i knew it didn't read or write out of the box but i didn't know there was a package that will
<Tailsfan> Yeah Right Net
<Tailsfan> Windows is cool
<cox377> what does permission 777 mean?
<Tailsfan> I usually like to dual-boot
<NetLarIrvine> And scarey
<zcat[1]> it CAN read ntfs out of the box...!
<test_> where can I find help on how to use bittorrents
<CroX> Now I only have one more problem. My sound wont work.
<phdami> ... is this Ubuntu channel or a windows channel/
<bobbob1016_> davidrammstein: bist du deutsche?
<CroX> Music's playing and all, it seems, but I get no sound.
<robeph> davidrammstein: Ihr Englisch ist ziemlich gut nicht verstanden, logisch zu sein. Bitte gehen Sie zu #ubuntu-de
<zcat[1]> let me know when windows can read ext3 out of the box mmmk?
<Tailsfan> Anyway Does the Ubuntu Family have a screen capture software i can install using Synaptic?
<balsa> bonsoir
<phdami> eh, ext2fs is available
<phdami> and useful
<h00k> Crox, are you on a laptop?
<Nirevus> I've installed my wireless drivers wtih NDISWrapper. Both "ndiswrapper -l" in the terminal, and ndisgtk display that the driver is working and the device is recognised, but it won't pick up any networks. Any help?
<zcat[1]> available, yes. Out of the box, NO
<marx2k> I have Ubuntu installed on a 160GB external 2.5" HD. I boot from that HD on various computers, but Ubuntu only has about 20 gigs.. the rest is NTFS in case I need a computer to actually use that drive as storage and the computer doesnt run Linux (like at school)
<samgranieri> zcat[1]: haha
<marx2k> so NTFS has it's place
<tarelerulz> ashkore , I am just telling that is all.   We all are in the same boat most the time.  We all don't know something at times.   That is why we all need to ask.  By the way I am glad to help if I know how to.
<NetLarIrvine> ubuntu is cool
<phdami> zcat[1]: it takes what, 30s to install though?
<CroX> h00k: Erm.. Nevermind me. I had plugged the cable into the wrong hole. :( Move along, nothing to see here. :P
<david__> ls
<robeph> yeh writing ntfs is scary though
<david__> oops
<robeph> it's still an exercise in daring to do
<h00k> CroX, Ha.  It's okay, it happens.  I've done the same...
 * Tailsfan has to use ntfs-3g for his USB hard drive
<zcat[1]> phdami: only if you're aware that it even exists.. :)
<phdami> zcat[1]: heh
<alexbobp> I can merge directories by through copying and pasting in a graphical file browser like nautilus or konq.  Is there a way to do this on a command line?
<phdami> zcat[1]: 30s in google
<samgranieri> alexbobp: use mv ?
<marx2k> alexbobp: you mean moving one directory into another?
<h00k> alexbobp, man mov
<tarelerulz> I use ntfs-3g all the time and it has never failed me.  shutting down windows before it is read is the only thing that has ever given me problems with ntfs-3g
<test_> how do I start working with bittorrents
<zcat[1]> and if you're at someone's house who doesn't have internet?
<marx2k> test: use ktorrent
<h00k> or Azureus ;)
<marx2k> zcat: Huh?
<marx2k> Azureus can be a bitch to set up
<Tailsfan> ktorrent is better
<marx2k> ktorrent is not better, dont fool yourself
<Tailsfan> Yes it is, it's less memory consuming
<alexbobp> samgranieri: mv will fail if I try to move a directory into another
<marx2k> that doesnt make it better
<h00k> alexbobp, do you have permissions?
<alexbobp> h00k: I have no mov
<marx2k> MS Paint uses less memory than Photoshop.. it's not better :)
<pike_> ktorrent is a better alternative than a java app
<marx2k> pike: depends on what that java app can dop
<zcat[1]> I can boot the ubuntu live cd on a toasted windows machine and recover all their files to a usb drive. had to do it a few times.  this is kinda offtopic tho.
<marx2k> do
<robeph> use rtorrent CLI  = win
<pike_> but both fall short
 * samgranieri likes gimp
<robeph> its the least overhead of any torrent util
<h00k> oh, alexbobp it was a typo,  ment mv
<ashkore> tarelerulz: how can I keep my screen resolution. I use xrandr -s 0/1280x1024 and my resolution changes fine. but when i restart the login screen appears at the 1280x1024 resolution but when i login my resolution reverts back to 800x600. how can i permanently change it to 1280x1024?
<marx2k> Azureus is ridiculously configurable and plugin-able :)
<zcat[1]> the original point was someone complaining that  'linux can't read or write ntfs" which is total bollox
<h00k> marx2k, that's what I like about it
<tarelerulz> Test,  install the bit torrent  client such as Azureus , ktorrent , rtorrent and even Utorrent if you get wine.  The next part is learning to configing you network with routers and then finding a good site that host torrent files
<marx2k> h00k: indeedly
<test_> is ktorrent under applications?
<marx2k> test: should be under internet applications
<Tailsfan> Applications > Inter
<phdami> I wouldn't trust linux to r/w ntfs
<Tailsfan> Internet*
<marx2k> though if youre not running KDE, you might need to install some KDE libraries
<arashOio> !torrent | test_
<ubotu> test_: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<h00k> phdami, it's been around for a while to read/write NTFS.  It's fairly stable.
<pike_> the azureus project did alot for torrent clients i guess but i wouldnt run it unless i had loads or ram to spare like a 4 gig system or something
<NetLarIrvine> You could use a iMac Cube for ubuntu right?
<zcat[1]> phdami: I wound't trust windows to read or write ntfs either..
<marx2k> phdami: I've been using Ubuntu to read/write ntfs for 3 semesters now
<pike_> NetLarIrvine: yes
<tarelerulz> ashkore , I wish I could tell you ,but mos the time I come here to get stuff worked out or search on the net for hours and sometimes days.  I am still  new to it.
<Tailsfan> For 6.06
<alexbobp> I have a dual-boot configuration with Vista (which I occasionally use for games, and not much else).  I mount my NTFS read-write and use it to store files from Linux all the time, and to transfer data between the system.  I have not had any problems.  Linux NTFS support is stable.
<Guest_392> is it pretty easy to make a partition and then move the files that i want both os to view?
<robeph> pike_: I still say,  rtorrent (the cli torrent app)  is prolly the best /least overhead,   and fastest running
<marx2k> pike: yeah Azureus has a huge footprint, I agree
<NetLarIrvine> Is it slower than a PC?
<pike_> NetLarIrvine: is than an intel or ppc? comp?
<goodhabit_> Hello. How I can get vypress chat on ubuntu? It used @ my homenetwork.
<zcat[1]> Put it this way; I've seen windows screw up an ntfs filesystem a lot more often than I've seen linux do it :)
<marx2k> but all torrent clients are missing the one thing I depend on with Azureus.  Dynamic ping-based upload speed adjustment
<rabidweezle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Geydi> hola buena tarde
<robeph> zcat[1]: how often you writ to a ntfs via linux
<NetLarIrvine> like an intel box
<cox377> does aanyone know the unmount command ?
<robeph> it's really not production ready imho
<robeph> at all
<DjViper> cox377: umount
<Tailsfan> umount
<wojtek> http://www.kreskowka.pl/index.php?p=more&id=841
<marx2k> cox: 'sudo umount <resource>'
<zcat[1]> robeph: every time I resize windows to install ubuntu
<marx2k> or 'sudo umount -a'
<zcat[1]> anyhow.. gtg bbl ttfn
 * Tailsfan is not use to Ubuntu jeOS
<marx2k> jeOS?
<robeph> jesus os
<marx2k> heh
<robeph> the christian ubuntu
<rabidweezle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47002/
<marx2k> Christian Ubuntu..
<Tailsfan> JeOS (Just Enough Operating System)
<Tailsfan> It was made for VMware
<marx2k> Oh I see
<alexbobp> robeph: (I know you didn't ask me, but I'm answering anyway) I have several directories symbolic-linked to directories on the NTFS.  Some Windows games I run with wine are saving to and from NTFS, UT2K4 which runs on Windows and Linux is saving on NTFS, and my torrents and dc++ download directories are on the NTFS.  That is a lot of writing, and it all works fine,
<rabidweezle> oops
<marx2k> I think that's what my professor is forcing people to use for java development, actually
<marx2k> I know he's making people use an Ubuntu virtual image
<robeph> alexbobp: ah,  I've not done it in ages
<kkuserknoppox> mplayer freezes in ubuntu64 after 5 mins...
<robeph> last time I tried it was very alpha
<robeph> and it nuked some things
<robeph> and I just can't concieve it coming a huge step from there in the last year or two
<robeph> but it may have ;)
<m4stertsunami> hello, i'm trying to add another domain to search through via the network settings, however it keeps getting overwritten; how can i make this permanent?
<robeph> i stil wouldn't trust it on a production grade system
<m4stertsunami> i believe it is some network-manager related thing
 * Tailsfan wonders if his laptop is compatiable with a 64-bit processor
<Guest_392> alexbobp do you have a minute to help
<alexbobp> robeph: The Linux NTFS drivers were unstable recently, but are stable now.  They were young, and are now mature.
<Suva> Hmm
<alexbobp> Guest_392: I can try
<robeph> ah
<alexbobp> I'm not listening to the philosophy instructor anyway ;)
<robeph> well,  still,  not production rdy
<robeph> =)
<alexbobp> I disagree
<Suva> The problems arose from -rt kernel
<Tailsfan> oops, closed chatzilla's windows
<thorN> Hey, does anyone know how I can find out what packages are on a default installation CD?
<Suva> With non rt kernel the stuff seems to be more stable
<robeph> it's not been stable > yr
<robeph> lol
<Guest_392> is there just a basic command you enter to be able to read the ntfs in unbuntu
<shrug> hello everyone
<robeph> Guest_392: just mount it ntfs
<alexbobp> robeph: So by that logic, you can't use Vista for another few years
<robeph> if ya got the drvs
<pike_> thorN: id imagine they are in /var/cache/apt in installcd too but not sure
<robeph> alexbobp: and shalln't ;)
<CroX> Ugh.. When installing the flash plugin: md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<robeph> not in a production grade environ
<robeph> desktop usage,  no worries
<h00k> CroX, I ran into that last night
<ashkore> what is the ubuntu evquivalent to a windows EXE file?
<robeph> but not hosting a web site on it
<h00k> *yesterday
<MTecknology> how do I remove a rule from iptables? I want to remove the 4th one
<CroX> h00k: Did you solve it?
<robeph> ashkore: a file that has the x flag mode
<alexbobp> Guest_392: run disks-admin and you can set up the mount from there.  There should be a checkbox for allowing write support.
<robeph> ie chmod a+x <file>
<robeph> makes it executable
<erUSUL> CroX: known bug. you can try to remove --purge the package and install it again
<thorN> thanks pike_, i'll check it out
<ashkore> robeph: is there a specific file extension?
<robeph> linux doesn't use extensions
<Guest_392> do i type that in a command line?
<thorN> I'm trying to install ubuntu w/ fluxbox on a really old laptop
<robeph> thats a windows but
<robeph> bit* really
<samgranieri> how would I reconfigure the mouse in linux? the thing wont move on the screen?
<h00k> erUSUL, no, you have to do it manually, I did it yesterday
<pike_> thorN: it maybe isnt in the cache try sudo locate -u; locate .deb
<robeph> samgranieri: nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ashkore> and whats the x flag mode?
<robeph> change your input device
<kkuserknoppox> nvidia drivers can't enter runlevel 3? is there a way around?
<CroX> erUSUL: sudo aptitude remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree?
<samgranieri> robeph: i'm in there now
<robeph> x flag (x mode)  is executable
<Tailsfan> You'll probaly want Fluxbuntu for that then
<alexbobp> Guest_392: Are you up to date?  The latest and I think second latest versions of Ubuntu support NTFS read-write out of the box, and much earlier ones support read only
<robeph> ie chmod a+x (all owner/group/others)  set to eXecutable
<Guest_392> i just downloaded it yesterday
<CroX> Still same problem. :(
<erUSUL> CroX: see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/125986
<ashkore> how do i know if a file's x flag
<Guest_392> when i click on it it says unable to mount
<robeph> ashkore: check its modes ;)
<CroX> erUSUL: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<Tailsfan> thorN: http://releases.fluxbuntu.org/7.10/rc/
<marx2k> Last night I heard a pop inside my CPU case and my computer shut down. I figured it was the power supply so I bought another one. Still, no good. I tried everything and it turned out that the video card got fried in such a way that the computer doesnt turn on when the video card is in there. that pissed me off big time
<Tailsfan> download the i386 one
<uebi> hi
<samgranieri> robeph: http://pastie.caboo.se/125088
<robeph> ashkore: ls -la
<thorN> Thanks Tailsfan
<ashkore> how do i do that, robeph?
<ashkore> (sorry, i haven't really used linux before)
<robeph> should list all the flags on the left
<Tailsfan> Welcome
<erUSUL> marx2k: it will be far worse ahard disk failure imho
<samgranieri> whatever the settings are there arent working
<shrug> marx2k i would probably powering your pc with the card in there :)
<Nirevus> I've installed my wireless drivers wtih NDISWrapper. Both "ndiswrapper -l" in the terminal, and ndisgtk display that the driver is working and the device is recognised, but it won't pick up any networks. Any help?
<ashkore> and will the flag be "x"?
<ashkore> for an executeable
<shrug> avoid*
<robeph> (ls = list directory)  -la  show all files -a   and show long form (all information,  date,  modes )
<robeph> ls -l works too
<phaedra> Nirevus, Did you run the -m switches too?
<Nirevus> -m switches?
<Nirevus> Isn't that simply to make it run at startup
<ashkore> can anyone point me towards a good C++ / C tutorial, or teach me?
<marx2k> Well, now Im thinking of just buying a new mobo/CPU with onboard video
<phaedra> Nirevus, ndiswrapper -m, -ma -mi
<Sephiroth> I'm having a minor problem with my sound card. It used to be detected properly in earlier versions of Ubuntu, but I just recently installed Ubuntu in place of my Fedora installation. (7.10), and I'm not getting any sound from my speakers. There is a sound control panel I can open, but no matter what I do to the volume level, I get no sound. However, sound works perfectly under Windows. According to the sound control panel,
<Sephiroth>  my sound card is an Audigy 1 [unknown]
<monsterfisk> hello, how can i get my 5.1 soundsystem to work with 7.10?
<robeph> the stuff is on the left that will tell ya if its executable (the x's )   each x from left to right means,   rwx--x--x   it's readable by the owner,  writable by the owner,  executable by the owner,   but cannot be read by the group members or written to by group members (or other users for that matter)   but can be executed
<punzada> Sephiroth, run the cmd alsamixer in the terminal
<robeph> you got diff permission modes
<punzada> and make sure nothing is muted
<aswp> sup?
<T1m0thy> punzada
<Nirevus> phaedra: module configuration already contains alias directive
<marx2k> Sephiroth: in terminal, go to alsamixer
<eyemean> hello, when some1 says install as a root, wat does it mean pls?
<punzada> uh oh
<aswp> I'll think about it
<phaedra> Nirevus, I've also found that it helps to reboot the system after installing the win drivers....  Weird...
<T1m0thy> lol
<marx2k> eyemean: use the 'sudo' command
<FaraBuntnet> hello, how to install graphics driver?
<punzada> lol
<robeph> ashkore: r,  read,  w write,  x executable...
<punzada> jerkface T1m0thy
<punzada> :P
<phaedra> Nirevus, Yes, it'll tell you that.
<T1m0thy> :p
<robeph> and three columns relating to who the modes are for,   owner, group, others
<marx2k> FaraBuntnet: for what kind of card?
<monsterfisk> how can i get my 5.1 soundsystem to work with 7.10?
<marx2k> !5.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5.1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kazil> just installed zend studio 5.5. i`ve installed jre 1.6 previously. when i start zend, i can`t see anything ,the whole window is gray. anyone got a clue?
<jorgp> I have a bootable cdrom that I want to clone, what is the best way to do that?
<ashkore> oh - i remember reading something about that
<FaraBuntnet> nvidia got the file from there site but it said to run in text mode?
<ashkore> permissions and stuff
<robeph> yeh
<robeph> it's pretty easy to remember though
<ashkore> robeph: can you point me towards a good c++ / C tutorial
<ashkore> ye
<marx2k> monsterfisk: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+and+5.1+sound&btnG=Google+Search
<robeph> ashkore: hahah you are talking to the wrong guy here
<eyemean> marx2k, u mean put sudo infront of the command?
<robeph> now wanna know some stuff about perl...
<robeph> I'll point ya all over
<marx2k> eyemean: yep
<phaedra> Nirevus, have you rebooted the system after installing the drivers?  If not, try rebooting.
<robeph> brb smoke brk
<ashkore> what do u meen?
<robeph> i don't code C
<Nirevus> phaedra: Yup, I've tried rebooting
<eyemean> marx2k, i get permission denied
<boris_> how do i check whether my graphics card is AGP or PCI Express '
<marx2k> eyemean: type out what youre typing into terminal
<boris_> ?*
<ashkore> ok. thanks anyway
<marx2k> boris_: you should probably know that :)
<eyemean> marx2k, echo "0x7fffffff" >/proc/sys/kernel/shmmax
<phaedra> Hmmm...   Which chipset and driver are you using?
<marx2k> boris_: type 'lspci' in terminal
<kazil> just installed zend studio 5.5. i`ve installed jre 1.6 previously. when i start zend, i can`t see anything ,the whole window is gray. anyone got a clue?
<FaraBuntnet> is there a way to run ubuntu in text mode?
<marx2k> eyemean: put 'sudo' in front of that command
<marx2k> FaraBuntnet: you mean with no X server running?
<FaraBuntnet> i think so...
<d10b> Can you use grep to eliminate listings?  like with find to remove all the permission denied lines?
<TBotNik_1> All, having alsa sound install problem.  See PB at : http://pastebin.ca/805605.  Updating that now, but maching doing "upgrade" so link slow now.
<eyemean> marx2k, i get the following: bash: /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax: Permission denied
<danbhfive> anyone know about webcam installation?
<tek-ops> ok, the answer to my question is /boot/config-version-arch
<ashkore> where is the htdocs part of apache found on ubuntu
<tek-ops> in case anyone wants to know anymore
<stefano__> i have mounted a partition and it is displayed as "6.5 GB Disk: secdrv" (ins mounted as /media/secdrv) how can i change the disk label? nautilus says "could not rename..."?
<marx2k> FaraBuntnet: you'd need to boot into a different runlevel, but if you just want to work in a terminal, just do ALT+CTRL+F1 to F6
<ashkore> on a default installation
<kazil> ashkore: /etc/apache2/
<boris_> marx2k : well i dont see whether i got PCI or AGP
<mazatapec> Pardon, could someone please help with this situation?: I disabled administrator privileges for my only user account, could someone please tell me how to manually change the settings to enable the administrator privileges?
<ashkore> thanks kazil
<marx2k> eyemean: thats weird since sudo gives you root privledges
<boris_> marx2k:if i enter this command
<Nirevus> phaedra: Any ideas?
<kazil> ashkore: u anything `bout zend studio?
<marx2k> boris: the first line in 'lspci' gives me 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)
<danbhfive> I followed what seems to be the standard webcam install directions, but none worked, is there anything else that I can do?  Can I try the drivers at random?
<marx2k> so that tells me AGP :)
<ashkore> no sorry
<FaraBuntnet> I reead that the runlevels in ubuntu are all X servers...?  like 2,3,4
<eyemean> marx2k, i did install super terminal and found it didnt make a difference so uninstalled it, could that be a problem, maybe i should reboot?
<kazil> ashkore: by default the localhost is pointed to /var/www/
<Serj_Okkonen> HELLO
<ashkore> ok thanks
<Sinterklaas> 't heerlijk avondje is gekomen
<phaedra> Nirevus, If ndiswrapper reports the card is present and the driver is being used, I'm not too sure.  You seem to have done everything right.
<boris_> marx2k : my second line : 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)
<Sephiroth> punzada, Took me a few minutes to figure that command out, but I got it. Thanks. :D
<marx2k> eyemean: nah I doubt thats the problem..
<marx2k> boris: so Im guessing AGP :)
<Nirevus> phaedra: I'll make a post on the ubuntu forums.
<kazil> anyone knows whys zend studio all gray when i start it?
<marx2k> FaraBuntnet: nope... there are text only runlevels (Ubuntu Server, for instance, does not have X server installed by default)
<eyemean> marx2k, i've been going nuts trying to install cinelerra so found a walk through that might help now i cant even get past 1st step, lol
<boris_> marx2k : any more certain way to find out ?
<marx2k> eyemean: tell me the command youre trying to do again?
<marx2k> boris: I think there's an option to view your hardware under the pulldown menus, but Im in KDE so I have different pulldown menus :)
<eyemean> marx2k, sudo echo "0x7fffffff" >/proc/sys/kernel/shmmax
<robeph> ashkore: you interested in learning C or something?
<FaraBuntnet> i tried runlevel 3 but it boots to my desktop?
<ashkore> yes
<phaedra> Nirevus, Try ths - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<marx2k> boris: you can also try 'dmesg | grep  agp'
<boris_> marx2k : you probably mean Hardware Information
<robeph> there's tons out there about it o nthe web
<marx2k> yeah I imagine so
<robeph> google is your best bet for a start
<ashkore> thanks alot
<robeph> perl is a nice language though that is more in tune with administration since it lends itself to scripting not just compileware
<robeph> that and bash
<eyemean> marx2k, http://lab.dyne.org/cinelerra/Gutsy incase that helps, sorry about this
<robeph> learn bash if yer gonna use nix
<robeph> ;)
<ashkore> robeph, how do i check whether i have apache on my machine, i installed LAMP at installation but i cant find apache anywhere
<marx2k> eyemean: on my system it's.. -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-12-05 13:49 /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax
<marx2k> so it looks like its owned by root..
<kazil> ashkore: which apache2
<marx2k> Hmmmmmmm
<kazil> or which apache
<robeph> ashkore: in ubuntu?  no idea... lol I dunjno the package mngr at all sorry :(
<h00k> root, that bastard. he's always stopping me! ;)
<robeph> I'm a gentoo native
<robeph> I'm just here for kicks.
<robeph> and cos I needed some help,
<boris_> marx2k : when i select my graphics Card, it says 'Bus Type : PCI
<robeph> linux basics are the same across the board though
<bullgard4> [Gutsy, Gnome] Panel menu System > Quit opens a dialog having 8 buttons. Where is the information, what programs are executed if I press a button of them?
<robeph> so I end up trying to help when folks ask stuff =p
<marx2k> boris: Then I guess thats your answer :)
<kc5goi> I need to upgrade postfix and postgrey on 6.06.  Is it just as simple as adding dappers repositories then running apt-get and upgrading them?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ashkore> whats bash?
<ashkore> is that the terminal? or related to it
<boris_> marx2k : well, i dont think that is correct
<robeph> bash is your shell
<robeph> but it's also a scripting language
<robeph> man bash
<marx2k> boris: You could just open your case... :)
<stefano__> boris_, i didnt read your original question but i think ubuntu treats every graphics card as pci, i could be wrong though
<kazil> ashkor: u installed lamp through packages or through tasksel?
<boris_> stefano__ : i think you're right
<ashkore> and what is a shell?
<robeph> shell is,  well your shell,  like "dos" is a shell
<ashkore> kazil: when i instlaled ubuntu server
<kc5goi> robeph: no man bashing.  :)
<marx2k> eyemean: what does that command accomplish, btw? I mean.. why do you need to put that in there?
<ashkore> i selected lamp
<robeph> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<robeph> your terminal
<robeph> thats what I was lookin for
<eyemean> marx2k, does it make a difference if you have a amd or intel maybe?
<ashkore> oh, so the shell is a console
<marx2k> eyemean: Hm I dont think so... Im thinking maybe you have an onboard card or something?
<kazil> ashkore: oh... well... uhmm.... try which apache2 or which apache or locate apache2 or smthing like that
<TBotNik_1> All, Repeating: Having alsa sound install problem.  See PB at : http://pastebin.ca/805605.  Updating that now, but maching doing "upgrade" so link slow now.
<robeph> but it lends itself to scripting.... ie  a text file,  set to executable,  that begins with #!/bin/bash (#! tells the system that the interpreter to use for the script following,  is the next thing it'll see)
<eyemean> marx2k, i have no idea, im new to linux and following a walk through
<Panda> Hi, anyone here able to help me out regarding a broken package?
<robeph> can be created to do things ,  thus automate,  scripting wetc
<marx2k> eyemean: Im just trying to figure out what that file IS.. like what process writes to that file
<kazil> !zend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kazil> !jre
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<TBotNik_1> All, since I have no sound, I don't get the bing if you respond so have to monitor this closely.
<ashkore> i must have uninstalled apaceh
<marx2k> eyemean: you might want to try deleting the file first and THEN running that command
<eu> salut
<ashkore> i just did sudo apt-get install apache2 and its installing now
<kazil> ashkore, u can`t find it?
<eyemean> marx2k, site says: Linux usually has an issue with memory allocation, whereby you get a weird warning about shmmax , so that comman is a work around
<marx2k> oh I see
<sebastorama> anyone know how startup on X works?? .xsession? .xinitrc?
<marx2k> yeah maybe try deleting the file first
 * thorN sticks "designed for windows 95" sticker on 6GHz ubuntu box >=]
<marx2k> sebastorama: in terms of what?
<Suva> Hey, what's so much different between the RT and non RT kernel
<kazil> ashkore: this is a good tut for installing lamp http://services.tucows.com/developers/2007/10/24/installing-apache-2-php-5-and-mysql-5-on-ubuntu-710-aka-gutsy-gibbon/
<sebastorama> marx2k, I want to set some programs to initiate with X... I use Ion3, so I don't have any manager to do that for me.. So want to know how..
<Suva> That RT kernel just drops my soundcard
<eyemean> marx2k, sorry but how do i do that pls?
<ashkore> i got apaceh2 now
<marx2k> sebastorama: Oh... I see..
<Suva> Completely ignores it, modprobeing driver module doesn't do anything
<kazil> ashkore, and other? php and mysql?
<ashkore> i take it that the windows "htdocs" is now /var/www
<Suva> Not even a slightest error gets into dmesg
<Parsi> can i install kde for ubuntu?
<marx2k> sebastorama: yeah usually gnome has the application that allows you to set that up
<marx2k> eyemean: 'sudo rm <filename>'
<kazil> ashkore, try localhost
<kazil> should be /var/www
<ashkore> ye, i get the listing for the /var/www
<kazil> ql :)
<kazil> u php dev?
<eyemean> marx2k, so 'sudo rm /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax' ?
<ashkore> i think i have php and mysql
<ashkore> which php returns /usr/bin/php
<MikeH> anyone here use amsn that can tell me how to show online contacts only?
<pike_> Parsi: yes. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for the whole ubuntu kde package or you can install the kde packages manually
<marx2k> eyemean:  right
<MikeH> nevermind
<marx2k> sebastorama: damn thats actually a good question
<ashkore> and which mysql returns /usr/bin/mysql
<eyemean> marx2k, should i make bakcup of file first?
<marx2k> eyemean: I would, yes
<marx2k> 'sudo cp <filename> <filaneme2>
<ashkore> kazil: i have an problem with mysql
<kazil> try a phpinfo(); on local
<kazil> what?
<ashkore> when i type in mysql into the shell i get
<ashkore> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<CroX> My volume applet is very weird. Every other inch it moves when I change volume, it turns into the muted icon.
<sebastorama> marx2k, ahh.. and I use gdm as my login manager... so I think it's gdm setup ..
<pike_> sebastorama: i usually use xinit command to launch x and i can put various things in my ~/.xinitrc file dunno if thats what you want
<pike_> sebastorama: or put em in /etc/init.d/gdm script
<marx2k> sebastorama: well if youre in gnome, there is an app under System Settings (somewhere, im in KDE) where you can set that up... it's called sessions
<kazil> try phpinfo on localhost, it`ll write out what u have
<sebastorama> marx2k, yeap.. but I'm not using gnome ... that's why I want to know how it works =P to do things manually =P
<marx2k> sebastorama: now I want to know too
<dotz> Guys, does ubuntu have any nice CD catalog programs?
<ashkore> i don't think apache2 is configured with php, how to i configure it?
<freepenguin> which program must i use to view PDB files?
<dotz> ashkore: Just install it.
<kazil> sudo apt-get install php5
<dotz> freepenguin: PDB files are PalmOS databases.
<Parsi> pike_: is kde included in ubuntu dvd?
<ashkore> does it require any additional config with apache?
<dotz> freepenguin: If you have books in PDB format, they're Isilo books perhaps. Google for isilo linux.
<dotz> ashkore: No.
<kazil> ashkore, just restart apache after it
<ashkore> Parsi: are you having problems installing kde?
<ashkore> ok
<Parsi> yes
<ashkore> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Parsi> i wanna install it from dvd
<Parsi> there is some files
<Parsi> kdebase
<Ozoned> This is freaking me out :-( Simple http post , works on WinDoze, but returns "bad request" in kubuntu, Used several browsers, same story.
<Parsi> kdelibs
<Parsi> and..
<ashkore> try "sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Parsi> but after installing and restarting there was no option to select kde!
<finek90> how can i add subtitles in totem?
<kazil> ashkore, oh and don`t forget to chown /var/www to your user
<marx2k> Parsi: It wasnt in Session Options in your login screen?
<ashkore> kazil, i just use sudo nano and then write a file
<juano__> Parsi:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Parsi> i wanna offline installation
<ashkore> if its on the cd it should do it
<unop> . o 0 ( buy the KDE DVDs then?  )
<dotz> Guys, is there any good CD catalog software for Linux ?
<dotz> Parsi: Get CD from kubuntu project.
<n8k99> msg NickServ IDENTIFY <sassafrass>
<marx2k> uh oh
<dotz> Booooooooooya!
<AgentHeX> cox377: should be. you can type "mount" on the command line to display all mount points.
<eyemean> marx2k, cp: cannot create regular file `/proc/sys/kernel/shmmax2': No such file or directory
<dotz> n8k99: That was cool.
<n8k99> sh!!!!
<Parsi> if i get kubuntu can i add it to ubunto repos?
<n8k99> well that sux
<marx2k> eyemean: wtf thats weird hang on
<genii> n8k99: Change it quick
<dotz> n8k99: Make your irc client send that automagically.
<IpMooIng> moo
<n8k99> dotz trying out new IRC Clients
<dotz> n8k99: when you connect.
<dotz> right.
<unop> parsi .. ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and others all use the same repos
<AgentHeX> cox377: forget what i said...  i was wondering why the chat room was stuck at 10:51AM
<dotz> n8k99: Are you completly sure you don't have to change your shell password now? :)
<n8k99> i have never been able to get an irc clinet to send that automagically
<kazil> anyone knows whys zend all gray when i start it?
<marx2k> eyemean: whoa that happens on my system too... thats weird
<dotz> n8k99: Well, try irssi then.
<Parsi> unop: i meant add kubuntu cd to ubuntu repo
<unop> parsi .. it's so you can install and use both GNOME and KDE at the same time
<unop> parsi, yes
<Parsi> good
<eyemean> marx2k, hahaha, jack all is going smooth here is it
<marx2k> eyemean: yeah Ive never seen anyting like that
<marx2k> look through: http://www.google.com/search?complete=1&hl=en&safe=off&q=cp%3A+cannot+create+regular+file&btnG=Search
 * genii has xfce kde and gnome all installed
<marx2k> genii: what do you think of xfce?
<kazil> anyone knows whys zend all gray when i start it?
<genii> The only thing is the desktop menus get cluttered....
<marx2k> I personally only use KDE on all my boxes
<genii> marx2k: It's faster but more minimalistic
<unop> xfce is the GNOME hater, KDE wannabe??
<marx2k> heh
<marx2k> is xfce what Damn Small Linux runs?
<genii> marx2k: I generally login to KDE
<bobgill> how can I move all the files in a bunch of subfolders up to the parent folder? ie., wallpapers/folder1, folder2 etc... move all the files in those up to /wallpapers
<unop> I generally login to bash
<wpk> bobgill: mv */* .
<wpk> when in the parent folder
<Gejsajano> all: guis how i find my version of compize fusion????????????
<kazil> anyone knows whys zend all gray when i start it? i`m getting desperate...
<genii> unop: On servers i generally use bash, no gui of any type. But on workstations KDE is convenient most times
<Howbag> Gejsajano: I guess you find it smooth
<marx2k> Gejsajano: aptitude show compiz
<turbocueca> on gnome, How can I add a new entry to the new file menu?
<eyemean> marx2k, cheers having a look now
<turbocueca> To quickly create a new document, for example
<Gejsajano> marx2k: thx man
<eltux> how would I go about moving a folder to a restricted directory with the terminal?
<unop> eltux ..,. what does restricted mean exactly?
<eltux> unop: the owner of the folder is root so I can't just drag and drop
<AgentHeX> eltux: sudo mv /path/to/src /path/to/dest ?
<eltux> AgentHeX: thanks
<romantik> void^, are you here? please respond
<danbhfive> anyone know about installing webcams?  If there is no linux support, is there a way that I can use wine?
<steveire> Can the ls command be made return only directories?
<marx2k> danbhfive: you have a good chance of it if the drivers on that webcam dont require the .NET framework
<steveire> ls -d doesn't work
<unop> find . type -d
<rtb|laptop> problem: every so often (like right now!) my computer is paralyzed. I have the little activity monitor up on the menu bar, and during this it shows 100% CPU being allocated to IOWait
<rtb|laptop> what causes this and how can I solve it?\
<rtb|laptop> By the way, I have a wired connection
<steveire> unop: That's recursive, which i don't want
<shrug> danbhfive: i think it should just detect it and any software- for example aMSN should be ready to use it
<danbhfive> marx2k how would I do it?  Just try to run the driver install from wine?  and then maybe a windows webcam app?
<marx2k> danbhfive: yes
<rtb|laptop> I can hear the disk swapping when this happens.
<ashkore> i have a php file with phpinfo(); in it and saved in /var/www when i try to open it in firefox it treats it as a download
<erUSUL> !lamp | ashkore
<ubotu> ashkore: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<unop> steveire, maybe - find . -depth -type d
<shrug> danbhfive, are you using for video messaging or for recording purposes?
<unop> or find . -depth 1 -type d
<Sergo> hello
<Sergo> it is possible to change the name of username?
<ashkore> i have installed apache and php
<kazil> ashkore: did u changed /var/www/ to you?
<danbhfive> shrug: i think video messaging, so it doesn't have to work perfectly
<ashkore> no, what permission number do i use?
<shrug> danbhfive, try aMSN
<kazil> just sudo chown username /var/www
<shrug> if your on msn messenger
<kazil> replace username
<danbhfive> wait, thats for linux though
<danbhfive> I first need to get the webcam working
<Sergo> is the lenocks good username?
<MTecknology> green tea with pomegranate :)
<marx2k> danbhfive: are you sure there's no drivers for your webcam under linux?
<steveire> unop: Doesn't seem to have anyu effect
<ashkore> kazil: i still get asked to download the file
<Sergo> is the "lenocks" good username?
<kazil> Sergo: yep :D
<shrug> danbhfive, how do you know it doesnt work?
<Sergo> )
<danbhfive> shrug marx2k Ill never be sure, I tried easycam, and it didn't work,  ubuntuforums has an unanswered request for help, and I don't know how to try out the drivers
<kazil> ashkore: to say the truth, yesterday i had the same thing... it drove me crazy... until i reinstalled ubuntu and started all over
<kazil> now its ok
<danbhfive> I tried running camara
<kazil> it something about the rights
<danbhfive> *camorama
<shrug> danbhfive, oh.. so you tried using easycam. and it did not detect your camera?
<danbhfive> shrug, i dont think it did, it didn't really say
<danbhfive> shurg, but camorama still failed to work
<kazil> did u restarted apache?
<kazil> sudo apache2ctl -k restart
<steveire> unop: find -maxdepth 1 -type d. Cheers.
<Dutzzu> hey there :)
<shrug> danbhfive.... install aMSN... its a clone of msn messenger, see if it detects your camera fisrt
<LimCore> how to build and use customer kernel? I need some new options
<unop> steveire, i think depth 1 also does it .. or was it depth 0?? cant remember
<shrug> danbhfive, it will tell your if it is found and should work if it find it
<Dutzzu> i need help instaling a webcam,... can some1 help me ?
<danbhfive> hey Dutzzu Im in the same boat
<Tailsfan> Hello
<Spirotot> Hey. It's me again... So I finally got my speakers to work on my laptop with the ALSA drivers (?). But, when I plug headphones in, the external speakers don't turn off - I'm getting sound through both the headphones and speakers...
<pike_> !webcam | Dutzzu
<ubotu> Dutzzu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dutzzu> danbhfive,  :)) is a bad day 2day :)
<ashkore> i dont want to install all over again. it took me 3 days to do all the configurations
<ashkore> surely theres a way
<ashkore> without reinstallation
<ashkore> to be honest, i am starting to hate ubuntu and prefer windows, i don't see any advantages of open source, other than that its free
<Tailsfan> I was trying to load an Ubuntu Lve-CD and it's saying that my battery is at 49% and says to may be old or dying,what does this mean>
<Dutzzu> pike_,  thank you :)
<kazil> ashkore try xampp...
<danbhfive> shurg: what do I do in aMSN?
<Parsi> what it means: http://pastebin.com/d4fc3518a
<Tailsfan> Is this a fake message or what?
<Tailsfan> Please, I'm really worried
<pike_> Dutzzu: if its new id recommend checking supported hardware. if it looks like itll be any trouble at all id take it back for a better supported chipset
<Dutzzu> pike_, i tryed with camorama, but i god an error msg :(
<steveire> unop: Nope. -depth is either there or not. Doesn't take an arg
<kazil> or... i don`t does server edition has this... go system->administration->synaptic package manager
<ashkore> i was a complete thick twat and didn't restart apache, i presumed it had already been done
<Dutzzu> pike_,  the msg is: could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) Please check connection
<Tailsfan> :(\
<Dutzzu> no... it's not old :)
<kazil> ashkore, if u wanna dev php apps and web u better do it on a nix os
<Dutzzu> not new, sry :)
<robeph> anyone know real quick,  obviously no one is in openoffice,  like four people,  but perhaps someone here knows,   when using the --- to make horiz break lines,   how do you get it to stop making them when ya hit return when you're done with them ... =\
<Dutzzu> pike, if i type lsusb i get this: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 093a:0007 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<aladdinsane> can anyone give me a tip of a scientific _graphing_ calculator for ubuntu
<ashkore> nix os?
<Spirotot> So I finally got my speakers to work on my laptop with the ALSA drivers (?). But, when I plug headphones in, the external speakers don't turn off - I'm getting sound through both the headphones and speakers...
<kazil> unix style os
<Tailsfan> and my laptop is plugged in
<robeph> Spirotot: hehehe,   you need to go into your mixer
<ashkore> are they free?
<robeph> and cut the ext speaker down
<unop> aladdinsane, xgraph ?
<kazil> yep
<robeph> you have seperate volume controls in the mixer for headphone / external
<Slart> aladdinsane: there's wxmaxima.. that's the only one that does both the calculating and graphing I thinl
<ashkore> whats the best one?
<unop> aladdinsane, aptitude search graph
<ramon> is there a way to import a csv-file to evolution calendar? the import function just import my schoolschedule to contacts, which is a bit weird...
<Spirotot> Ah...
<Spirotot> Ok...
<kazil> ashkore, go to system->administration->synaptic package manager
<Dutzzu> pike_,  can i write to you in private ? :) *pls*
<robeph> I think it's dmix maybe
<robeph> I dunno whayt yuou use tho
<Arelis> Guys, i screwed up my gnome menu by dragging stuff.. how do i restore it?
<aladdinsane> thnx, i'll check them out
<NET||abuse> My god, i'm trying to connect to a wifi point here in an office, the web CP says it's WPA-PSK, under network-manager i find the network, connect to it, and it asks for WPA-Personal key, so i put in what's listed in the web CP,,, but it will not connect, the 2 little green pips, well the first one lights up, then nothing
<ashkore> yes
<kazil> ashkor then edit-> mark packages by task
<Spirotot> robeph: I use alsamixer. :S
<danbhfive> Dutzzu please dont do it in private, I would like to hear
<kazil> tick lamp server
<kazil> should do the trick
<robeph> that works
<Arelis> Guys, i screwed up my gnome menu by dragging stuff.. how do i restore it?
<knex> hu
<kazil> wait? u restarted apache riiiight?
<knex> anyone there
<ashkore> yep
<ashkore> and it worked
<robeph> you should see the right things in there
<LjL> Arelis: drag it back?
<Dutzzu> danbhfive,  wee can t understand here... tha traffic it's infernal )))
<robeph> just hit "m" over the external devices
<aladdinsane> unop: yes there are many graphing calculators, thnx for the tip. the question were about one that have the other scientific stuff as well
<robeph> and it'll mut'm
<kazil> so it executes the php?
<NET||abuse> This second little pip won't turn green,, it just sits there then times out,, how can I fix this?
<robeph> I think you can save presets
<ashkore> yes
<Arelis> LjL: No by dragging it got deleted
<kazil> :)
<robeph> so like you stick yer hphone in and just hit like ctrl-2 and load it
<robeph> I forget the exact manner of doing os though
<kazil> what does it say? the phpinfo?
<LjL> !panelreset > Arelis    (Arelis, see the private message from Ubotu)
<krim> How can I split a file into smaller pieces? When I right click on a file and choose create archive I don't see anything about it
<Spirotot> Ok... I'm trying it now...
<LjL> krim: man split
<knex> anyone there with knowledge of avant? please pm.. i ve got a big problem
<krim> LjL: Thanks
<subpar_> I'm having problems with ubuntu changing the preferences for the wrong mouse on my laptop. Detailed explanation here ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3839154
<danbhfive> Dutzzu: can you make a separate chat that I could join too?
<krim> LjL: Hm, by the way, will it be possible to put it back to one piece for someone using Windows?
<Dutzzu> danbhfive,  it won't be hard to do that... but we need there pike_ .... and pike_  don't answer :)
<LjL> krim, split simply splits the file, it doesn't use any special format or anything... so all that's needed is some program that will glue it all together again (on linux, it's obviously just "cat")
<knex> if got a problem avant-window-navigator-bzr:
<knex>  Hängt ab: »libawn-bzr«, aber es wird nicht installiert.
<knex>   Hängt ab: »libpango1.0-0 (>=1.18.3)«, aber es wird »1.18.2-0ubuntu1« installiert.
<knex>  Hängt ab: »libawn-bzr«, aber es wird nicht installiert.
<Slart> krim: probably not.. try to make some kind of rar-archive.. I don't know if zip supports multi-file archives...
<ashkore> kazil, well, i can't see mysql
<knex> how do i solf this
<ashkore> what is the mysql package called?
<kazil> ashkore, than u`ll have to install it
<Nirevus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3898065
<ashkore> apt-get install mysql doesn't work
<kazil> just a sec
<Nirevus> Can anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3898065
<kazil> sudo apt-get mysql-server
<Slart> ashkore: there are packages for server, client, administration etc..
<Slart> ashkore: apt-cache search mysql to see them all
<amadeux> I have a problem with deluge. I have been downloading appx 10 torrents lately. Then suddenly my disk was full, and I decided to close deluge and remove some files (not related to deluge) to make room. Then I rebooted. When the system came back up, and I started deluge, it showed no torrents in the list. In ~/.config/deluge/torrentfiles, it seems that there is a lot of torrent files. So why?
<ashkore> oh, right
<kazil> u need the -server
<ashkore> i think ive only got the client
<amadeux> and more importantly: how do I get deluge to list the files again and continue downloading?
<ashkore> kazil, do you know anything about samba?
<kazil> lil bit
<kazil> after u install mysql-server run this
<genii> krim: windows rejoining. Copy the file pieces into a dir by themselves all with same extensions. like part1.ext part2.ext    etcetera. then in same dir, do: copy *.ext rejoinedfilename.newextensionhere
<Parsi> how to unmount volume from terminal?
<kazil> sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<kazil> it`s to connect php and mysql
<Dutzzu> so, nomebody else can help me install a webcam ?!?
<Slart> Parsi: umount /path/to/mount/point
<ashkore> ok
<kazil> ashkore, i`m using samba to connect to my win comp
<kazil> and if u need phpmyadmin
<Slart> Parsi: might have to throw in a "sudo" at the beginning there.. depends on what you're unmounting
<chester_martins> WHAT IS the name of package that allow ubuntu mount usb devices??
<kazil> just run apt-get install phpmyadmin
<ashkore> kazil: before we talk about samba - i need help - i get this message while trying to install mysql-server
<ashkore> andrew@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ashkore> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ashkore> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Slart> chester_martins: isn't that in udev?
<kazil> and don`t forget to restart apache
<Flare183> !paste | ashkore
<ubotu> ashkore: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chester_martins> i install just the comand line system
<Slart> ashkore: shut down synaptic first.. can't only have one instance doing installing etc at a time
<genii> ashkore: Close any other apps using a package manager or updating
<chester_martins> now i couldnt mount usb devices
<kazil> ashkore: it`s because something is open... synaptic, shut it down :)
<Slart> chester_martins: any error messages?
<orochi_> Hello :> In a number of apps that are graphics "intensive" (e.g. bzflag, Java 6 when displaying 2d or 3d animated graphics, etc.), the sound stutters on my system...my chip is an AD1988 onboard. Anyone know if there's a setting I could alter to fix it? :/
<Slart> chester_martins: checked the syslog? output from lsusb? is the device recognized by the usb subsystem?
<Dutzzu> so, nomebody else can help me install a webcam ?!?
<chester_martins> no Slart
<Lunks> I had an ubuntu install which broke; Now I'm gonna remove windows and use the whole partition to ubuntu. my old windows is now mounted as /. I'd like to have my old ubuntu partition to become /home, but first I'm backing it up. After I remove everything from it and mount it as /home, will there be any catch on making everything the normal way? Is there an easier way? Thanks for any information.
<Slart> chester_martins: hmm.. ok.. can you see the usb drive using lsusb? do it once without the drive connected and then again after plugging it in.. there should be an extra line after
<Spirotot> robeph: I'm still having problems...
<Spirotot> No matter what I try in alsamixer, the headphones/speakers always stay together. Is there a different mixer/program I need to use?
<Dutzzu> Slart, can you help me too ?
<subpar_> I'm having problems with my mice on my laptop. There's two built in, and I want to turn one off, how would I go about doing that?
<Slart> Dutzzu: not sure... depends entirely on what kind of webcam it is
<Slart> Dutzzu: some have support out of the box in ubuntu.. some require you to compile drivers etc..
<michael_> Attempting to use WoW via Cegega on Gutsy-- Pulls up with only a black screen and pointer then freezes, any ideas-- Also, how do i know if the games updates have been dled-- I dont think they have
<Dutzzu> Slart,  if i type lsusb i have: Device 003: ID 093a:0007 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<subpar_> ‮
<Slart> michael_: ask the Cedega people.. you've paid for it, right?
<Dutzzu> Slart,  how can i check if it's suportetd by Ubuntu ?
<loosecannon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Slart> Dutzzu: ok... hang on.. do you have the manufacturer/model of the webcam?
<tbnorth> does livecd 7.10 have rsync on it?
<michael_> ya =( thought itd been easier if someone else has experienced this
<Dutzzu> i have the install cd... but it's for windows :/
<michael_> then waiting on a stupid email -.-
<Dutzzu> Slart,  on the install-cd it writes: VP-EYE :)
<Dutzzu> Slart,  and, as i sayd, if i type: lsusb it says: Device 003: ID 093a:0007 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<Slart> Dutzzu: ah.. they only offer support through email? .. bah.. well... I don't play wow.. managed to stay away so far =)
<Slart> Dutzzu: ok.. hang on.. I'll try some google fu
<david__> I wonder why my network is slow...
<linux-man> sup
<kazil> i just don`t get it... why did they split up httpd.conf in so many files? much easier when its all in one place....
<Lunks> I had an ubuntu install which broke; Now I'm gonna remove windows and use the whole partition to ubuntu. my old windows is now mounted as /. I'd like to have my old ubuntu partition to become /home, but first I'm backing it up. After I remove everything from it and mount it as /home, will there be any catch on making everything the normal way? Is there an easier way? Thanks for any information.
<danbhfive> Lunks: I have a website that might help
<ompaul> Lunks, back up everything and then reinstall from scratch
<Lunks> danbhfive: could you please post it?
<Lunks> ompaul: Why, can't I make a partition with /home afterwards?
<danbhfive> Lunks: http://hollocher.hobby-site.org/drupal/?q=node/39
<Lunks> ompaul: I AM installing from scratch, except that I'm planning to make a new /home partition.
<Lunks> danbhfive: thanks, i'll check
<danbhfive> its my own personal site, so please opy whatever info you need: Lunks
<mark3mk> does anyone know the key combination to get terminal server client out of full screen mode?
<michael_> how can i check on how much ram i have on my computer without restarting
<kazil> ashkore: how u doin`?
<ompaul> Lunks, I must have misread what you wrote
<soundray> michael_: enter "free" in a terminal
<AgentHeX> Lunks: did you just install ubuntu over the windows install on an ntfs partition?
<Slart> Dutzzu: haven't found a solution yet.. but here's some other guy with the same brand of webcam http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=524428
<ashkore> im on the fone
<Lunks> AgentHeX: No, I've made a new ext3 partition.
<unop> ubuntu on ntfs?
<AgentHeX> Lunks: how did you get windows installed there?
<Lunks> AgentHeX: I removed windows partition
<mark3mk> michael system monitor
<AgentHeX> unop: i know it sounds crazy, and no, i have not tried, but i would imagine it's possible
<Lunks> AgentHeX: Actually, there's Wubi which is almost a "Ubuntu on NTFS"
<Lunks> !wubi | AgentHeX
<ubotu> AgentHeX: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<aladdinsane> ok, still looking for a good scientific/graphing calculator, i found "Qualculate!" which is a great scientific calculator but lacks the graphing capabilities. If anyone has a tip of one that combines the two like say a Texas Instrument 85 calculator, pls shout it out
<unop> AgentHeX, I dunno if the installer would know what NTFS is .. but you can migrate partitions over to NTFS later on (provided you have NTFS read write support installed)
<AgentHeX> Lunks: i assume that's a version of ubuntu that runs within windows?
<Dutzzu> Slart, i've already seen that topic :*
<Dutzzu> :(
<AgentHeX> unop: the text-mode installer for the alternate CD recognizes my NTFS partitions and mounts them in /media
<michael_> 515648- Available.      used: 436848 Why is so much memory being used??? what does the swap mean?
<Slart> Dutzzu: can't find any other info on your webcam... sorry
<Lunks> AgentHeX: It's similar to mounting isos on ubuntu
<mavi-> michael_: linux maps up all memory, all of it isnt in use by programs
<Lunks> AgentHeX: It creates a file which it will load and treat as a mount point.
<AgentHeX> Lunks: hmmm...  i'm curious -- not enough to try anything but still curious
<LjL> aladdinsane: hm? qalculate graphs
<Dutzzu> Slart,  one more question: if i type: deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<Dutzzu> i get the message
<LjL> aladdinsane: i mean ok, it uses gnuplot to, but still
<kazil> !zend studio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zend studio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kazil> :(
<Dutzzu> bash: deb: command not found
<mavi-> michael_: swap means the same, but for the memory-swap-partition
<Lunks> AgentHeX: If you already use Ubuntu there's no point using it. But if you want someone to try it, it's the best choice
<unop> AgentHeX, hmm... but have you ever tried making a mount point like / or /usr or /var formatted as NTFS within the installer tho?
<Dutzzu> what do i have to installl ?
<danbhfive> Dutzzu thats a source
<Nullus> hey
<AgentHeX> Lunks: i'm dual-booting with Ubuntu and XP
<danbhfive> System >  ... > Software Sources or something
<michael_> mavi: ok, well based on system monitor- only 2.5gb is being used, so i guessi installed it correctly
<AgentHeX> unop: nope.  haven't tried.
<Dutzzu> danbhfive, it's the same like typeing with wget ? insteed of deb ?
<genii> Dutzzu: Instead of trying to execute that line as a command, instead add it (with admin write priveledge) to /etc/apt/sources.list
<pmcnabb> is there a way to buffer screensavers run with "-root" so the background is not cleared when something is drawn over it?
<MikeH> I'm trying to copy a load of stuff from one hd/folder to another, and the copy stopped half-way through somewhere, I think because one of the files was in use, now how can I start that copy again without overwriting what's there?
<danbhfive> Dutzzu System > Admin > Software Sources
<AgentHeX> unop: as i recall, there's no option to format / with NTFS, so it's probably not possible to r/w the partition until the kernel (and perhaps other parts of the system) is available.
<rabidweezle> how do I enable mouse in my console?
<soundray> MikeH: no
<LjL> rabidweezle: install gpm
<rabidweezle> thanks
<deadlock> MikeH: When it asks if you want to copy over the files click skip, it will copy whatever files arent already there.
<Lunks> danbhfive: Thanks, it will help me later
<MikeH> soundray, no?
<rabidweezle> then reboot?
<MikeH> deadlock, thanks.
<deadlock> MikeH: When it asks if you want to copy over the files click skip, it will copy whatever files arent already there.
<unop> AgentHeX, which is what i mean exactly too
<LjL> rabidweezle: no, then use the mouse
<AgentHeX> unop: maybe using ext2 for /boot and ntfs for the root partition.  iono.  i'm not going to try, but if someone in this room is crazy enough to try, i'm sure they'll get back to us -- or not if it borks their system.  :-P
<kazil> please, somebody... zend studio, when i start it it`s all gray. someone knows anything about it?
<soundray> MikeH: you can use rsync instead of cp if you want to avoid re-transferring files
<mavi-> kazil: thats was a compiz-bug some year ago
<rabidweezle> ahh
<rabidweezle> ok
<soundray> MikeH: cp doesn't stop because of a file being "in use", by the way
<rabidweezle> it works
<rabidweezle> nice
<tommax1083> hi, all i ve a problem with a router wireless...I have a sitecom wireless connected to ADSL, and i have a netgear dg834g for try to repeat signal.
<mavi-> kazil: try open a terminal and type "metacity --replace"
<mavi-> kazil: and then restart zend
<rabidweezle> thanks lgl
<kazil> just a sec
<unop> AgentHeX, I've used /usr/ on an NTFS partition temporarily once while making some free space  ...  but only temporarily
<tommax1083> but netgear dont repeat signal... anyone can help me?
<unop> dont see why / wouldnt work tho
<mavi-> kazil: "metacity --replace &" even
<aladdinsane> LjL-Temp: Maybe its just me having a bad day but do you mean i can plot graphs with Qalculate! or is there a standalone called "Qalculate graphs"? cause in that case i cant find it
<AgentHeX> unop: i would imagine that if the kernel has the NTFS driver, you would only need ext2 for the kernel and the rest could be ntfs
<genii> tommax1083: I do not think that qualifies as an ubuntu-related tech question
<AgentHeX> unop: again, i don't care enough to try, but it's good discussion material
<tommax1083> where i can find group?
<LjL> aladdinsane: File > Plot Function/Data, enter an expression, and click "Add". at least on the KDE version.
<Lunks> danbhfive: By the way, do you believe 40gb to / and 80gb to /home is the best way?
<michael_> how can i check if my NVIDIA graphics cards is running in OpenGL mode with ubuntu
<kazil> mavi-: please send me your address... i`m gonna send u a case of beer man!!!
<MikeH> hrm
<mavi-> kazil: haha =)
<unop> Lunks, is a 2 seater coupe better than a 10 seater limousine? :)
<Vad1> Hi. How can I make Ubuntu use my swap space?
<MikeH> How can I mount a partition as root that is writable by anyone?
<Lunks> michael_: glxinfo
<soundray> unop: of course!
<mavi-> kazil: but anyway, tried eclipse with the php-plugins, i like it more then zend
<michael_> lunks: thanks
<kazil> mavi-: thanks a lot
<mavi-> kazil: try*
<Vad1> Right now, when my RAM fills up, it just completely freezes my system, and that's it.
<Slart> Vad1: remove memory?
<Dutzzu> geni, danbhfive how can i edit that ?
<mavi-> kazil: www.easyeclipse.org got some packages
<unop> soundray, relative disposition does not apply :)
<danbhfive> Lunks: well, it depends I guess, I have a 40g, and I did 30g to home, and 10g to /
<kazil> yeah i tried it also but zend is much more for my taste :)
<mavi-> ok
<Slart> Vad1: the memory is ok? have you run a mem-test?
<Lunks> unop: it depends! =P
<danbhfive> lunks: you could probably do 10g to / and 110g to /home
<soundray> unop: the best thing yet is a campervan, though
<Vad1> Slart: Yes my memory is fine. It is however refusing to use the swap patrition.
<unop> Lunks, there you go - you answered your own question then :)
<Lunks> danbhfive: I will do something like it later. :P
<Dutzzu> genii, danbhfive  with " pico " ?
<Slart> Vad1: is it mounted as swap?
<michael_> clear
<mavi-> kazil: you will have to disable 3d-effects every time you want to run zend tho
<aladdinsane> LjL-Temp: Magnificent! I totally missed that, pardon my stupidity, thnx!
<unop> soundray, indeed :)
<Lunks> unop: I'd rather would like to know how much is good to a / partition. :P
<danbhfive> Dutzzu go to System > Admin> Software Sources
<Slart> Vad1: and have you run the enable swap command.. swapon?
<kazil> also i used zend for almost 2 years now... so i`m kinda use to it :)
<mavi-> kazil: or maybe there are some compiz-patch for that if you are in the mood for fixing it.
<Dutzzu> Slart, thank you for your time *anyway* :)
<Vad1> Slart: How can I check? ah ok
<krim> How can I make an .iso file into several 1gb .zip pieces to be opened in Windows? Rar might be acceptable too. The split solution seems too complicated for the person I'm going to send it to.
<Dutzzu> danbhfive, oke, and than ?
<aladdinsane> LjL-Temp: Magnificent! I totally missed that, pardon my stupidity, thnx!
<Slart> Dutzzu: sorry I couldn't be more helpful... webcams are uncharted territory kind of..
<Vad1> Slart: no idea what argument to use for swapon
<danbhfive> Dutzzu go to 3rd party, and add it there
<aladdinsane> ops
<unop> Lunks, well, i choose to put /usr, /usr/local, /var, etc on different partitions .. in that case 256Mb for / suffices
<unop> or less even
<Slart> Vad1: sudo swapon -a
<Vad1> Slart: I put the system monitor applet for swap and ram in my gnome bar. It just says 0% for swap though
<danbhfive> slart dutzzu I think I might pirate a copy of windows or something :(  just for the webcam
<unop> Lunks, it totally depends on how you have chosen to partition your disk and assign mount points
<Dutzzu> danbhfive,  i thought about that too... using wine :-s
<Lunks> unop: I'm just separating / and /home as almost every other directory doesn't have a clear purpose. :P
<genii> Dutzzu: danbhfive recommended the system>admin>sources   route which is likely easiest. but you can also manually add with something like sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list        or alt-f2 then gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vad1> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m1e5fc7ec
<Dutzzu> Slart,  thank you anyway, :D i apraciate that you tried :)
<danbhfive> Dutzzu no, you cant use wine
<Slart> danbhfive: yes.. webcams and wi-fi are things that need some work in the linux world.. wi fi is getting better.. let's hope webcams will come along shortly too
<unop> Lunks, in that case I would use a liberal 20Gb for / and the rest for /home
<Lunks> unop: I feel like Captain Obvious, but I only know /home is for my own stuff. :P
<Lunks> ok, then
<unop> Lunks, wow .. now, i didnt even know that :)
<Lunks> haha lol
<Slart> Vad1: moved disks recently? it seems it doesn't find the disk it wants..
<michael_> Using Cedega and WoW with Gutsy-- How do i get WoW to update itself-- Anyone experience this problem
<michael_> or patch
<unop> Lunks, you could mount /home into some other directory under / too, ya know? :)
<Vad1> Slart: I did install the ubuntu server edition on my laptop today, yeah.
<Lunks> =P
<Vad1> Slart: and told it to use the same swap space. I thought that was legal.
<zancik> where I can change my splash screens?
<Vad1> Slart: what do I dooo?
<Slart> Vad1: yes.. that would be alright.. check in the file /etc/fstab... somewhere in there is a line that defines what partition to use for swap..
<Dutzzu> pff, i have to go now
<Dutzzu> i  ll try later
<Dutzzu> have a good night
<unop> or more if you use multiple swap paritions
<Slart> good night Dutzzu
<Dutzzu> & thank you again for your time :)
<zancik> where I can change my splash screens?
<Vad1> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m78f21b29
<MikeH> deadlock, I'm getting told there isn't enough space on the destination disc
<MikeH> However there would be if just the files that were missing were added.?
<soundray> MikeH: why aren't you listening to me?
<michael_> Using Cedega and WoW with Gutsy-- How do i get WoW to update itself-- Anyone experience this problem
<kazil> mavi-: there`s some zend plugin for eclipse in beta available on zend.com. u tried it?
<xxxterrible_tick> whats up
<MikeH> soundray, all you said was no?
<Slart> Vad1: ok.. can you find out what partition is supposed to be the swap partition? it would be called something like /dev/sda1 .. might even be just that
<soundray> MikeH: you mean you missed all the other things I said to you?
<MikeH> soundray, sorry, didn't see the other stuff
<syndr0> hello all
<JohnJoe101> get out
<syndr0> lol
 * soundray wonders why some people can be bothered to ask a question, but can't be bothered to read the answers...
<JohnJoe101> lol
<jimmygoon> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Vad1> Slart: gparted says /dev/sda1
<ashkore> kazil: im back, sorry, ive been on the phone for 30 mins
<MikeH> soundray, ok, so say I wanted to "sync" /path/to/d to /another/path/to/d with rsync, how would I go about it?
<michael_> Using Cedega and WoW with Gutsy-- How do i get WoW to update or patch itself-- Anyone experience this problem
<kazil> ashkore: no probs :)
<kazil> it installed mysql?
<syndr0> ok i had to force mount my other partitions and am now cleaning up the partitions i deleted a bunch of data but why does it say that there is still mass amount of space used?
<doublehp> hello
<ashkore> im just about to start it now
<Slart> Vad1: ok then.. change "UUID=816b665a-5723-4a04-96fa-b335ea6601fa" to "/dev/sda1" and then try the "sudo swapon -a" command again
<kazil> oh
<kazil> ok
<soundray> MikeH: use rsync --help to find out about the available parameters and pick the ones you need. Use --dry-run for testing before you run the command in earnest.
<dmckee> My fstab looks corect for a drive that gives me an fstab (line8) error. anyway I can find out what might be wrong on it?
<mcscruff> lo
<syndr0> Lunks, you here?
<IRC`ENGINEER> ubuntu has gui?
<Lunks> syndr0: yep
<AgentHeX> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Lunks> IRC`ENGINEER: yes, it has
<syndr0> lunks: i finally got my partitions to be mounted i had to force mount them.
<Vad1> Slart: it didn't complain this time. How can I check if its working? I dont want to lock up my laptop again.
<IRC`ENGINEER> lunks is it easy to use?
<ilreds> hi to all
<Lunks> IRC`ENGINEER: It depends =P
<Slart> Vad1: check "free" see if it says anything about swap space
<unop> IRC`ENGINEER, thats like asking if a BMW is easier to drive than a mercedes is
<doublehp> I've got a breezy in hands; I want to install gnucash; I have a very bad experience in upgrading Ubuntu; last time I did it, it took me hours, and I lost network connection, and sound (because of broken kernel, resolving deps). do you have any advice to give me to install gnucash a soft way without having to upgrade any thing ? I really fear breaking this system.
<dmckee> Looking for terminal command to learn what if my drive is truly sdc2... halp!
<soundray> dmckee: paste /etc/fstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for us to have a look at it
<syndr0> lunks: now after i mounted them i went through it and deleted a bunch of stuff, how come it still hasnt opened up any space?
<IRC`ENGINEER> Lunks I am worried whether i will be able to install modem, sound, vga drivers or nto
<mafsi> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Lunks> syndr0: It usually happens when you didn't shutdown correctly on windows
<dAvE333> How can you tell if acpi works
<Vad1> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m422d639e. Looks right?
<Nirevus> Can anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3898065
<ompaul> doublehp, breezy is no longer supported please get a later CD
<IRC`ENGINEER> Lunks I never used linux before
<dmckee> ty soundray
<MikeH> hrm
<dAvE333> and if the battery is charging?
<ilreds> i have a hp 530 laptop...what kind of speaker system can i use with that laptop?
<Lunks> IRC`ENGINEER: try wubi
<IRC`ENGINEER> So want to start with ubuntu
<mafsi> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Lunks> IRC`ENGINEER: are you on windows?
<IRC`ENGINEER> lunks yes
<ilreds> i've only the jack audio aout
<Lunks> !wubi | IRC`ENGINEER
<ubotu> IRC`ENGINEER: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<soundray> dAvE333: there are gnome applets that show you the battery status.
<IRC`ENGINEER> trying linux first time, A friend suggested me to use ubuntu
<ashkore> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> dAvE333: simple test: 'acpi -V' in terminal
<doublehp> ompaul: I know, and I just explained why I dont want to use a newer CD*
<Lunks> IRC`ENGINEER: wubi is just a way to install ubuntu on windows
<Lunks> IRC`ENGINEER: it's good to try it out
<LjL> IRC`ENGINEER, just run the Live CD, it will give you an idea of how well your hardware is supported. you can even install stuff on the live CD (although, of course, it's lost when you reboot)
<Slart> Vad1: you've got about 1.8 GB of swap now.. sounds correct?
<dAvE333> soundray, I used the Xubuntu cd and installed fluxbox to help my computer
<ashkore> kazil: what does "flooding the channel mean"?
<ashkore> in paste
<syndr0> lunks: thats why i had to force mount it. do i have to move the files i want to one partition and format one, then move the files to the newly formatted partition and then format the last ntfs partition?
<Lunks> syndr0: If you have to force it, it means it wasn't clean unmounted
<ashkore> !paste kazil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste kazil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dAvE333> cool
<kazil> ashkore: when u wirte a lot of things here
<kazil> and fast
<Lunks> syndr0: Do you have a Windows on your machine?
<Seivan|> Can someone help me with contrab, I try to add the VNCserver but I just get USER environmental variabel not set
<michael_> Using Cedega and WoW with Gutsy-- How do i get WoW to update or patch itself-- Anyone experience this problem
<Seivan|> in mail
<kazil> instead use paste
<dAvE333> battery charge ac adapter online
<MikeH> soundray, i did " rsync -r --dry-run /media/FreeAgent\ Drive/Data/d/ /media/temp/d/" but got no output?
<soundray> dAvE333: you can also explore the contents of /proc/acpi
<IRC`ENGINEER> LjL , cool your help appreciated
<syndr0> lunks: not anymore, just ubuntu
<Vad1> Slart: gparted says it's 1.59gb.. but that's good still. Will it auto-mount each time now
<IRC`ENGINEER> lunks your too
<dAvE333> cool
<Vad1> ?
<dAvE333> thanks
<ompaul> doublehp, okay, let me make this simple, you will not get breezy help here, it is out of date, and support for it has gone away, I am advising a fresh install with a new CD, safer than upgrading
<ashkore> what do you mean use paste?
<ashkore> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IRC`ENGINEER> Lunks I wonder why Ubuntu is for free?
<Lunks> syndr0: then why use ntfs?
<syndr0> irce'engineer , lunks and ljl are kewl
<kazil> pastebin
<kazil> go to that link
<ted0816> Hi,  whenever I run any torrent clients my computer freezes after some time.  I have tried many clients with all the same result.  Any ideas?
<syndr0> ubuntu is open source thats why its free
<IRC`ENGINEER> I was inspired to see Ubuntu Stickers and posters everywhere in my university
<Vad1> ted0816: deluge?
<kazil> u`ll see a place to paste large texts
<soundray> IRC`ENGINEER: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jimmygoon> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh doesn't exist in gutsy?
<Lunks> haha tnx syndr0
<syndr0> lol
<soundray> IRC`ENGINEER: this channel is strictly for helping people to get it up and running
<Slart> Vad1:hmm.. not sure.. but you could try adding a "auto" where it says "none" atm  in /etc/fstab.. I think it'll use it automagically then
<jimmygoon> The wii is wrong
<syndr0> lunks: i wanna reformat them from ntfs to another file system, but i want to save my mp3s and movies
<lookup> hey all
<ted0816> Vadl:  Yes, I have tried Deluge and same problem
<syndr0> lunks: also what fs should i format them too? reiserfs?
<lookup> amarok keeps crashing on me and i can't seem to figure out why
<Lunks> syndr0: You should back it up, then
<ImP0steR> Info-Line for err0r: [00:30:45] <+Err0r> ñëéðéí æä áëìì ìà ãå÷ø
<lookup> can anybody help me out
<IRC`ENGINEER> okay soundray :)
<Vad1> Slart: thanks man. Lets hope it'll do better this time
<Lunks> syndr0: If it's just for mp3 and movies, I believe reiserfs should be a good try, though I've never used it
<syndr0> lunks: back it up on an external media?
<err0r> #ubuntu-de
<err0r> sry
<Slart> Vad1: you're welcome
<kazil> ashkore http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47020/ an example
<ashkore> kazil, ive installed mysql
<MartianLobster> is there a howto somewhere, for installing wifi cards on laptops with ubuntu?   I have an acer laptop, with an aetheros wifi card.
<syndr0> lunks: what fs do you use?
<Lunks> syndr0: backit up anywhere you want =P
<Lunks> syndr0: ext3 and ntfs
<ted0816> Vad1: do you have any idea how I can fix the problem
<syndr0> lunks: go private with me for one sec please
<doublehp> ompaul: last time I updated locally a Breezy, I lost network and sound; this time, I performing remote maintainance; so, there is not way for me to either use a CD (the box is 400 miles away), or think of changing the kernel (what is often required to upgrade a Debian ). So, for you, the conclusion is just; impossible ?
<soundray> MikeH: did you actually look at all the options? I imagine that you want at least --owner --group --times --perms
<kazil> restart apache
<Lunks> syndr0: ok
<ashkore> ok
<soundray> !madwifi | MartianLobster
<ubotu> MartianLobster: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ashkore> what was the syntax again? sudo apaceh2ctl -k restart?
<kazil> yes
<MartianLobster> thansk soundray
<ompaul> doublehp, round about that
<Lunks> !reiser
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<soundray> MartianLobster: look out for advice relating to madwifi -- it's the name of the Atheros driver
<mafsi> hi everybody
<ashkore> then what was the connector package?
<doublehp> ompaul: Breezy getting unmaintained after only 2 years, thats really unfair. Even Windows has a 5y support waranty.
<ted0816> Hi,  whenever I run any torrent clients my computer freezes after some time.  I have tried many clients with all the same result.  Any ideas?
<kazil> ashkore: sudo apt-get install php5-mysql  this should be next
<MikeH> soundray, ok, but they arn't going to change the fact dry run gave me no output
<Lunks> syndr0: looks like ubotu just answered your question; you should go well using etx3
<ompaul> !lts | doublehp
<ubotu> doublehp: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Lunks> !reiser | syndr0
<ubotu> syndr0: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<mafsi> is a good way to create a folder on desktop for example & to mount an .iso there or should I mount in /dev ?
<daedra> facsits
<haze76> u
<daedra> fascists* ...
<Lunks> mafsi: you should be good on your desktop
<ashkore> then do i restart apache
<kazil> yes
<doublehp> ompaul: ok; I ll stop using Ubuntu then.
<yaraaa614> <doublehp> ompaul: Breezy getting unmaintained after only 2 years, thats really unfair. Even Windows has a 5y support waranty.
<yaraaa614> <doublehp> ompaul: Breezy getting unmaintained after only 2 years, thats really unfair. Even Windows has a 5y support waranty.
<yaraaa614> <doublehp> ompaul: Breezy getting unmaintained after only 2 years, thats really unfair. Even Windows has a 5y support waranty.
<yaraaa614> <doublehp> ompaul: Breezy getting unmaintained after only 2 years, thats really unfair. Even Windows has a 5y support waranty.
<yaraaa614> <doublehp> ompaul: Breezy getting unmaintained after only 2 years, thats really unfair. Even Windows has a 5y support waranty.
<mafsi> Lunks: but whe i mount the iso i find the files as root:root permission; why?
<yaraaa614> <doublehp> ompaul: Breezy getting unmaintained after only 2 years, thats really unfair. Even Windows has a 5y support waranty.
<yaraaa614> <doublehp> ompaul: Breezy getting unmaintained after only 2 years, thats really unfair. Even Windows has a 5y support waranty.
<Lunks> mafsi: you shouldn't use /dev. If you wanna keep yourself organized, you should use /media
<TBotNik_1> All, looking for Neddyseagoon, seen him?  He has a Xwin Driver build page that I need a link to!
<kazil> ashkore: yaraaa614: is now flooding the channel :D
<soundray> MikeH: look, I told you what to do. It's not that difficult to find out what to do, based on my advice.
<kazil> just for an example :D
<ashkore> thanks (y)
<ashkore> *sorry - used to msn emoticons
<syndr0> lunks: look at private
<Lunks> mafsi: You should use -o users, loop (or user,loop not sure)
<mafsi> Lunks: so mkdir /media/myvirtualDVD and mount there?
<Lunks> mafsi: yep, that's how ubuntu does by default
<kazil> ashkore no prob :D
<doublehp> danbhfive: Gentoo has softer migration process; Debian has longer waranties, I may also have a look at Mandrake ...
<MikeH> ok, I missed -v
<mafsi> and  -o what does do?
<Lunks> syndr0: no msgs from you on my pvt. O.o
<kazil> ashkore: install phpmyadmin for final step
<kazil> if u need it
<ted0816> Hi,  whenever I run any torrent clients my computer freezes after some time.  I have tried many clients with all the same result.  Any ideas?
<syndr0> wat?
<mafsi> Lunks:   and  -o what does do?
<ashkore> thanks alot kazil, my phpinfo file now reads mysql and mysqli
<danbhfive> doublehp but if you are thinking of switching, why cant you switch to a modern version of ubuntu?
<Lunks> mafsi: may I ask, how are you mounting your iso?
<mdomsch> Updating System BIOS when running Ubuntu: http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2007/12/05/37446.aspx
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<syndr0> lunks: how bout now?
<mafsi> Lunks: i installed Gmount-iso
<Lunks> mafsi: hmm never used it
<Seivan|> How do you make a program start when you boot the computer?
<doublehp> danbhfive: I will tell the owner of the machine to re-install, and I ll afvise to change distro
<mafsi> Lunks: can you tell me the command line, pls?
<Slart> was breezy a LTS releast?
<lastelement0> hi i just recieved an error message on start "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-setting-daemon'.
<lastelement0> how do i fix this?
<kazil> someone in for some floodin`? :D
<Odd-rationale> lastelement0: Try logging out and back in.
<soundray> Seivan|: really on boot, or when you log in?
<Lunks> mafsi: there's a terminal command to mount isos: sudo mount file.iso /media/virtualdvd -o loop (users or user should make it user writable
<Lunks> syndr0: not
<Seivan|> soundray: on boot
<syndr0> lunks: i think i need to register
<mafsi> Lunks: let's try :D
<Lunks> mafsi: so it should be -o loop,users
<ted0816> Hi,  whenever I run any torrent clients my computer freezes after some time.  I have tried many clients with all the same result.  Any ideas?
<kazil> ashkore: what u do with php? apps or web pages?
<soundray> Seivan|: call it from /etc/rc.local .  Warning: it will run with root privileges.
<mafsi> Lunks: users mean my user?
<danbhfive> doublehp: well, ubuntu does have a longterm support release, which is currently dapper i believe
<Lunks> mafsi: nop
<ashkore> whats the difference?
<Seivan|> soundray: I just want to start the vncserver when my server boots, how can I do that?
<Lunks> mafsi: I'm not sure about this option, but it should be 'user' or 'users'
<ashkore> i make websites
<ashkore> but i would say it was a app
<ashkore> i am currently working on a social network
<mafsi> Lunks: aham, i'll give a try right now
<kazil> ashkore: under apps i mean on phpdriven apps not for web pages... like on localhost only
<ashkore> what are php driven apps?
<syndr0> lunks: i msged you
<soundray> Seivan|: I don't know, that's a bit more involved. You can run it from gdm. I think there is a thread or even a howto on the ubuntu forums -- worth a search.
<Seivan|> soundray:
<Seivan|> soundray: I did @reboot /usr/bin/tightvncserver :1
<Seivan|> However I get USER environmental variabel not set when I reboot in mail
<kazil> ashkore: i`m into making an accounting program in php use it on localhost only (btw sorry for bad english :))
<ashkore> ok
<kazil> ashkore: u got any personal website to check it out?
<ashkore> kazil, about samba, can i create a domain and get windows to connect to it?
<ashkore> no
<kazil> don`t know that... i use it only to connect to windows network
<ashkore> ok
<TerribleTickler> hey
<ashkore> kazil, where is phpmyadmin installed to?
<soundray> Seivan|: here's something I found for Gentoo -- maybe you can adapt it for Ubuntu: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xvnc_terminal_server
<mafsi> Lunks:  sudo mount file.iso /media/virtualdvd -o loop,users
<kazil> localhost/phpmyadmin/
<ompaul> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ashkore> ok
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<mafsi> Lunks: it worked! 10x a lot
<Lunks> mafsi: =)
<Lunks> mafsi: thanks for letting me know it's users
<ashkore> it says Url Not Found
<kazil> :(
<kazil> u restarted apache?
<Lunks> mafsi: if you want to run something on it, you should use exec option as well
<ashkore> oo.. no :) hehe
<kazil> haha :D
<Lunks> mafsi: so it becomes users,loop,exec
<soundray> ompaul: how best to start VNC to enable remote login direct after boot?
<kazil> u`ll get use to it... i did :D
<mafsi> Lunks: exec? what does this command  do?
<ompaul> soundray, my take on it was it was a daemon and started itself
<Lunks> mafsi: lets you run stuff on a partition with 'users' set
<ashkore> still,, 404
<kazil> :-/
<Lunks> mafsi: if you'll just browse files i.e. not run anything, it should go fine without it
<LimCore> where can I find the config
<mafsi> Lunks: aham
<dmckee_> sfdidk -l lists my drives as sdd1 sdd2 sdd3... but my drives are mounted as sda sdb sdc. why is that?
<LimCore> used for my kernel?  its not in /proc/config.gz
<ashkore> any ideas?
<mafsi> Lunks: another problem if you have some time, pls
<kazil> ashkore /etc/phpmyadmin?
<spr0k3t> If I want to overwrite an icon (ex: start-here.svg), where do I put the new file at for my profile?
<soundray> ompaul: no, following the factoid instructions, you have to start vncserver interactively via ssh or so.
<mafsi> Lunks: i don't understant at all fstab so here is my problem:
<mafsi> Lunks: i have a portable hdd which is automatically mounted at start up
<ompaul> soundray, ahh - I don't use it, my preference is for xdmcp and krdc if I have to
<xeer> so i installed the new ati drivers and i have compiz turned on. when i maximize a window with the effect enabled, GDM restarts. what would cause this?
<ashkore> yes its there
<soundray> Seivan|: did you see what ompaul said? ^^
<mafsi> Lunks: if i umount it i can do it as user, but then if i want to mount back it gives me error: cannot mpunt /media/portable cause is not in fstab
<TerribleTickler> i have a atheros wifi card or something prebuilt into my laptop. How can i get my wifi to work? i have a acer aspire 5610z
<ashkore> and theres a file called httpd.conf that lists the alias /phpmyadmin to /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<ashkore> so i don't see how it's not working
<soundray> !wifi | TerribleTickler
<ubotu> TerribleTickler: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TerribleTickler> thank you
<ompaul> Seivan|, if windows I insist on xcygwin calling to xdmcp
<soundray> TerribleTickler: the driver is called madwifi
<mafsi> Lunks: how can i add it to fstab; that file is roket science to me :)
<TerribleTickler> ok
<Lunks> mafsi: I don't remember how to do it
<soundray> See you all
<ompaul> Seivan|, depends on trust of the network
<Lunks> mafsi: I'll try to find it as soon as I can, but I'm kinda busy now
<spr0k3t> If I want to overwrite an icon (ex: start-here.svg), where do I put the new file at for my profile?
<ashkore> hehe
<kazil> ashkore /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/alias.conf?
<mafsi> Lunks: 10x a lot 4 your help :) i owe u a beer
<Lunks> mafsi: haha tnx
<kazil> is the phpmyadmin part there?
<dmckee_> All of my drives were mounted correctly on install except one. Its used to be listed in computer:/// and not able to be accessed. but now its not there and I can't find it. any help would be appriciated.
<fairman> Hi, two question: how can i restart sound server? And how can i find out which sound server i am using?
<ashkore> the alias.conf is there
<kazil> is the phpmyadmin part there?
<ashkore> no
<ashkore> but im adding it
<kazil> add it
<bur[n]er> anyone try to compile midori?  I can get it to ./configure, but it fails on make
<kazil> i presume it`s a bit mixed up cause u had earlier a lamp server
<mafsi> fairman: init.d maybe?
<fairman> mafsi: yes, i have already tried ...init.d/alsa restart
<ashkore> then restart apache (y)
<kazil> yes
<fairman> mafsi: but how can i find out, what is the name of the sound server?
<bur[n]er> fairman: killall esd and then start esd
<arash> Hi, having the compiz basic windows effects activiated, what kind of resources will be mostly used, processor/memory/etc?
<bur[n]er> fairman: if you use gnome, it's the enlightenment sound daemon or "esd"
<dmckee_> All of my drives were mounted correctly on install except one. Its used to be listed in computer:/// and not able to be accessed fstab error). I played with fstab a little, but no luck. any help would be appriciated.
<ashkore> still not there
<fairman> bur[n]er: i am using kde
<bur[n]er> arash: depends on your video card... if it can, it will rely on gpu power
<bur[n]er> fairman: ksound?  got me
<kazil> hmm...
<arash> bur[n]er: ATI 9800, does that say anyting?
<spr0k3t> If I want to overwrite an icon (ex: start-here.svg), where do I put the new file at for my profile?
<bur[n]er> arash: not as much as just trying it out would... it's not hard to go to appearance and enable desktop effects ;)
<genii> dmckee_: What did the drive used to be called when you saw it there?
<mafsi> fairman: lspci
<kazil> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dmckee_> genii: Big 5-0 (named in vista)
<arash> bur[n]er: I have it activated :p, but I first thought memory would take the hit, but I don't see any background process taking much memory
<kazil> ashkore: heres my phpmyadmin alias try it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47030/
<mafsi> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bur[n]er> arash: can you play flash videos fullscreen with compiz enabled?  i couldn't on my intel
<bur[n]er> s/couldn't/can't
<genii> dmckee_: Ah, so ntfs. do: sudo fdisk -l and see if one of the drives registers as ntfs or hpfs
<arash> bur[n]er: for example youtube videos?
<fairman> mafsi: hm, i see only list of my hardware, audio device is from Intel
<bur[n]er> arash: exactly
<thefirstdude> why doesn't ubuntu have mod_proxy
<bur[n]er> arash: or adultswim.com :)
<thefirstdude> that's fucktarded
<spr0k3t> If I want to overwrite an icon (ex: start-here.svg), where do I put the new file at for my profile?
<LjL> !language | thefirstdude
<dmckee_> genii: my otehr drive "Archive" is ntfs, and works great.
<ompaul> !language | thefirstdude
<ubotu> thefirstdude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thefirstdude> oh, sry
<wols_> !repeat | spr0k3t
<mafsi> fairman: if you are using GUI : System >Administration > Sound
<ashkore> is all of that ment to be in the alias.conf file?
<ubotu> spr0k3t: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thefirstdude> didn't know this channel was like that
<thefirstdude> sry
<kazil> uhm yeah :D
<bur[n]er> mafsi: fairman uses kde
<ashkore> lol
<ashkore> i thought just the Alias line
<ashkore> stupid me
<kazil> oh i forget 2 lines wait
<dmckee_> genii: hmm not listed under there anymore. (fdisk) but it works in vista still....
<mafsi> bur[n]er: how do u know? :-)
<bur[n]er> mafsi: i asked earlier
<spr0k3t> wols_: searching online while I wait... thanks though.
<ashkore> well - to be fair im only 15 - lol
<mafsi> bur[n]er: lol
<aladdinsane> Is it always good to start up you applications with "Use startup notification" or could it in any way be disadvantageous to do so, i.e. slow things down, etc..
<kazil> ashkore: the first line must be: <IfModule alias_module>
<kazil> then comes what i pasted
<arash> bur[n]er: strange, fullscreen deosn't work with or without effects
<kazil> and the last must be: </IfModule>
<genii> dmckee_: Perhaps "Archive" == "Big 5-0"
<thefirstdude> anyway, does anyone know of a repository that has mod_proxy in it?
<LjL> !nickspam > illumischicimerl    (illumischicimerl, see the private message from Ubotu)
 * revos cus
<ompaul> thefirstdude, installing apache modules is easy enough libapache2-mod-rpaf or without the 2 - apt-cache search *
<TerribleTickler> I cd'ed madwifi-0.9.3.3 then when I tried to ./configure it would not configure
<dmckee_> genii: no... one is music one is movies :-\
<bur[n]er> arash: get the new flashplayer ;)
<fairman> mafsi: KDE has better software ... :) i am going to restart my pc
<dmckee_> genii: any otehr command to see all drives?
<mafsi> fairman: i prefer Gnome
<bur[n]er> arash: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2007/12/flash_player_9_update_3_final.html
<arash> bur[n]er: I think I got the closed ones tbh
<TerribleTickler> what did i do wrong
<genii> thefirstdude: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-proxy-html
<sebrock> why is my syslog flooded by this: Dec  5 21:38:01 frontend modprobe: WARNING: Error running install command for nvidia
<sebrock> ALSO noted that I have some nvidia stuff in modprobe.d, althought I have no nvidia components????
<fairman> mafsi: it is only up to everyone :)
<mafsi> fairman: indeed :)
<dad> motd
<steveire> How do I use egrep to match lines containing 'class' followed by anything that is not a ';'? I tried egrep "class[^;]*", but it matches lines with a ';' too.
<genii> dmckee_: If you don't see the drive listed in the fdisk -l command it's unlikely any other command involving disks will work on them
<thefirstdude> I thought I wanted mod_proxy...I need that not the other stuff
<pike_> steveire: might run that by #bash channel as well
<syndr0> what software do i need to put music on my ipod for ubuntu 7.10
<dmckee_> genii: understood. let me get into vista and see if it exists (god, i hope so) and I will get back to you in about 5mins if that. k?
<pike_> syndr0: gtkpod is the basic solution or rythmbox a number of apps support ipods now
<arash> !ipod | syndr0
<ubotu> syndr0: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<syndr0> ty
<genii> dmckee_: Yup I'll be here
<arash> I think that is correct
<mafsi> syndr0: i use banshee
<CrashOverride> what would happen if I ran :(){ :|:& };: ?
<ompaul> thefirstdude, is this it: Apache2 filter module for HTML links rewriting mod_proxy_html is an output filter to rewrite HTML links in a proxy situation, to ensure that links work for users outside the proxy.
<syndr0> mafsi: you like it better than rythmbox or gtkpod?
<recon> LjL: i thought that was rather obvious, due to his name.
<sebrock> is 'top' showing both cores or just one on an intel core 2 duo??
<kazil> ashkore any luck?
<ashkore> no
<mafsi> syndr0: i prefer banshee rather than rythmbox
<bruenig> why do they only use that fork bomb, it seems like you could come up with more clever variations
<ompaul> thefirstdude, if so then what you want is:  mod-proxy-html
<syndr0> mafsi: ill keep that in mind, what filesystem do you use ?
<ompaul> bruenig, lack of cells to rub together
<dm> Hello. I want to normalize an mp3 audio file losslessly. Can you reccommend a (tiny cmd line) tool for this task?
<mafsi> syndr0: 7.10 ubuntu
<ryanakca> Why is it that volumes in /dev/mapper don't get linked to from /dev/<hostname>/ ?
<Slart> steveire: try doing that with a + instead of a *Ä
<genii> ompaul: I already pointed him there but apparently he has some other idea of what it is
<syndr0> mafsi: thats not the filesystem thats a version of linux
<kazil> i`m kinda tired... my brain is sleepin`... can`t think of anything else...
<syndr0> mafsi: ext2, ext3, resierfs, ntfs, fat, fat32, those are file systems
<Slart> steveire: + means at least one character that's not a ;.. * would mean zero or more characters being something else than a ;
<kazil> i presume u restarted apache? just to check...
<mafsi> syndr0: resierfs
<jyulliano> para brs: www.linuxmundo.blogspot.com
<Nirevus> Can anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3898065
<syndr0> mafsi: is it working ok for you, have you had any problems
<ashkore> yes
<AgentHeX> hey...  anyone know how to extract a .7z file (nautilus or CLI)
<steveire> Slart: "^class($|[^;])"
<linxeh> anyone know how well the Nvidia Quadro 4500 works under Ubuntu? Do the restricted drivers give decent performance ?
<bruenig> !info 7zip
<ubotu> Package 7zip does not exist in gutsy
<ashkore> i think ive found my mistake
<bruenig> wha
<mafsi> syndr0: no problems at all; only a small obiection: i can put music in Ipod but i can't see the playlists that are in ipod
<bruenig> !info 7z
<ubotu> Package 7z does not exist in gutsy
<ashkore> i used quotes in the alias line
<prodigel2> Hi. I've installed a package and the executable name is not the same or close to the package name. Can I see somehow what files it contains or just what executables?
<ashkore> but not in the <Directory Line
<Slart> steveire: ah.. you got it =).. nevermind then
<syndr0> ok
<kazil> u don`t need qoute
<aladdinsane> Is it always good to start up you applications with "Use startup notification" or could it in any way be disadvantageous to do so, i.e. slow things down, etc..?
<bruenig> prodigel2, dpkg -L package
<kazil> and no / at the end
<mafsi> syndr0: i heard that amarok is very good but since i use Gnome i prefer not to load other libraries
<ashkore> :)
<AgentHeX> thx, bruenig, i think i found it in Synaptic
<kazil> so it worx?
<ashkore> ill change that then
<ashkore> no - i had a / on the en
<ashkore> d
<kazil> :D
<Roland> Hi. I was trying to change the bootloader using the guide on this site: http://jayant7k.blogspot.com/2007/06/change-boot-splash-screen-ubuntu.html  but i couldn't finish it.. because there was a package missing linux-image ... i installed the package and ran the command "dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-" and as a result "sudo usplash" doesn't show any bootscreen
<bruenig> amarok is fairly  heavy though
<bruenig> if one cares about such things
<mafsi> bruenig: are u talking with us?
<bruenig> just throwing it out there
<mafsi> bruenig: :)
<Roland> can anyone tell me, how i could get the bootscreen back
<ashkore> still not working
<ashkore> ill pase my file
<kazil> ok
<kazil> u got phpmyadmin under /etc?
<TerribleTickler> how do I find the source tree?
<kaneelbroodje> Anyone happen to know a good dc client for nix* that can have the same virtual names for several directories? would be nice if things you already have in share shows colored when you browse others filelists aswell. Would appreciate a reply since i've been looking around for ages now..
<ashkore> yes
<TerribleTickler> how do I find the source tree in ubuntu?
<kazil> theres a apache.conf file. what does it say?
<alex__> can somebody help me I need to build banshee using checkinstall but i don't know how to pass the build optionis i need banshee built with. does anybody know how i would do this
<bruenig> TerribleTickler, what do you mean source tree
<XLV> whats the command to view cpu speed when you run a laptop, you know, to see its current state, if its throttling or runs at lower clock? cat /proc/acpi/cpu something?
<ashkore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47035/
<bruenig> alex__, ./configure --options
<ashkore> thats my alias.conf file
<ubuntu> Uh, dead newbie here who needs basic help about installation... Anyone patient who won't laugh? :P
<pike_> ubuntu: shoot im sure someong can help
<kaneelbroodje> anyone? :)
<ashkore> ubuntu: yes
<pike_> Defyence: ^
<bruenig> alex__, to see the options do ./configure --help
<TerribleTickler> well a friend of mine told me to look at source tree to find what chipset for atheros i have
<cizarr> where could i find a good image burner for ubuntu?
<alex__> but im using checkinstall to create a deb
<Defyence> Heh, sorry, just found out how to change that.
<bruenig> cizarr, cdrecord or wodim
<xorl_> What's the gui app that manages ssh-keys in gnome?
<cizarr> thanks bruenig
<ashkore> Defyence: yes ill help you - to an extent
<steveire> Slart: Actually "^class[^;]*$" works
<bruenig> alex__, so
<TerribleTickler> well a friend of mine told me to look at source tree to find what chipset for atheros i have
<ashkore> by extent i mean - as far as i know
<Defyence> OK, anyone and everyone who can help, when installing Ubuntu onto my computer, I seemed to have messed up. Vague, innit? Anyway...
<Roland> can anyone help me with changing the bootscreen?
<alex__> nvm
<alex__> i see
<bruenig> TerribleTickler, he must mean the tree of modules in /lib/modules but even that won't tell you what chipset necessarily
<TerribleTickler> oh
<aladdinsane> kaneelbroodje: im using dc++ which i think works pretty good, it doesnt have those 2 features you are looking for though, at least not the second one
<Defyence> Now, it didn't seem to go through with the whole process, and when I reboot my computer and change set-up to boot in its original configuration, which should load Windows, it just goes to a blank screen.
<Slart> steveire: yes..but I kind of think that the first one was a bit clearer.. but with regexps clear isn't really what you're after =)
<TerribleTickler> i have a acer aspire 5610z
<TerribleTickler>  i have a acer aspire 5610z
<TerribleTickler> it did not tell me what kind of chipset I have
<ashkore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47036/
<ashkore> thats my apache.conf file in /etc/phpmyadmin
<Defyence> And now that I rebooted on my Ubuntu CD once more, all of the music and files which I had on my D-drive before (just storage, I split it from the C for entertainment only) is gone, where before I was listening to my music and looking through old foldars.
<Defyence> folders*
<dmckee> genii: drive still there and working great (in vista). I checked the windows permssions (because with vista it encryps the drive) and set it to Everyone, with all permissions... maybe I have to turn off the encryption somehow :-\
<TerribleTickler> brb
<genii> dmckee: Ah, thats likely it, that it's encrypted
<genii> dmckee: Truecrypt?
<ashkore> Defyence: are you using the live cd?
<ashkore> kazil, found anything yet?
<Defyence> I believe that's what it's called. Downloaded the iso and burned it to the CD I'm booting from.
<dmckee> genii: thank you, I think I will try that approach. Are you usually in here (i can check back with you in a little bit)?
<kazil> askore not really
<shreever> how can I install ruby 1.8.6 in feisty (without compiling from the tarball) ?
<shreever> is there a ruby 1.8.6 backport for feisty>?
<genii> dmckee: I need to leave this location but back online in about an hour
<ashkore> Defyence: so you get the ubuntu desktop and the install icon?
<Defyence> ashkore: Sorry, that last message was to you, didn't address it though.
<dmckee> genii: oh no... not my encryption. the windows vista encryption (it auto encrypts drives so they they can only be used in that machine, to prevent theft)
<ashkore> Defyence: thats ok, im looking anyway
<Defyence> Heh
<sharyari> hello
<wols_> dmckee: wrong. bitlocker is not enabled by default
<ashkore> Defyence: do you get the desktop and the install icon when you boot from cd?
<wols_> and of course if it is enabled, ntfs-3g can't access it
<genii> dmckee: I'm not overly familiar with the builtin method vista uses for it's own drive encryption.
<dmckee> genii: but I would assume that the music drive would be encrypted then too... but that one is seen and mounted and working in ubuntu...
<sharyari> I'm not getting any sound out of my new ubuntu install. Neither from my SB audigy nor the built-in sound
<sharyari> but I'm not getting any errors from any program either
<wols_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kazil> ashkore, u didn`t answered (or i didn`t saw) /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf?
<lns> Does Gutsy Server (i386) have built-in support for PAE, out of the box?
<dmckee> vols_: oh! thanks for the info. maybe I'm incorrect with my assumption then.
<kazil> whats in it?
<genii> dmckee: I think "access to everyone" option in vista would only apply after it's booted to that OS
<ashkore> kazil: yes its there and i pasted it at this link, you must have missed it
<ashkore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47036/
<dmckee> genii: Vols_ said it wouldn't be encrypted... so now what ? lol
<Defyence> ashkore: Yes, I do.
<dmckee> genii: makes sense...
<ashkore> how much RAM do you have on your system?
<jonathan_w> can anyone help me get sound recorder to record  a skype conversation
<genii> dmckee: Like i said I need to leave work but will be back online in about 1 hour from home
<dmckee> genii: ok thank you.
<kazil> ashkore: thats for alias.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<genii> later all
<kazil> u need the same in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<jonathan_w> can anyone help me get sound recorder to record  a skype conversation
<Defyence> ashkore: Also I think it's worth mentioning that when I prioritize the boot to load whatever you'd call it first, sorry I'm bad with words, I guess off the hard drive, if it can't find an OS to boot off the CD; the screen, however, just goes black instead of going straight to its second option, the CD, which works if it is made the default one. It makes me think I corrupted something.
<ashkore> this link is the pasted /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47036/
<hardeep> hello all
<syndr0> lunks: private msg
<hardeep> what is the default root password after a fresh install of version 7.10
<kazil> ashkore: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/alias.conf
<xorl_> any of you have ssh keys setup under ubuntu?
<LjL> !root > hardeep    (hardeep, see the private message from Ubotu)
<yamo> hardeep: your password
<kazil> ashkore: u need it there too
<ashkore> yes i have
<LjL> yamo: no
<yamo> ?
<hardeep> hmm
<LjL> yamo: there is no default root password.
<kazil> in both places? then i don`t what could be...
<yamo> I know but the sudo ask the pass of the installer user
<hardeep> so su - root and hitting enter should work?
<ompaul> !sudo
<alejandro> Hello, i changed the tray to look like XP but now i cant minimize applications to tray, how do i fix this?
<rangerguy39> when i start ubuntu to install it, the progress screen comes up, and then a blank, orange screen comes. why does it do that?
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Highlife> Anyone here use ogmrip?
<LjL> yamo: so? that's not the root password, just the user's password.
<yamo> ok
<willskills> anyone have a suggestion for a geo traceroute program?
<ashkore> kazil: check this:  this is the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/alias.conf  file ----- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47041/
<sharyari> ok, now that I've read that troubleshooting thing, anyone know why my sound isn't working? Everything looks fine, just no sound :)
<hardeep> ok, so no route user just the sudo to do all root commands
<rangerguy39> when i start ubuntu to install it, the progress screen comes up, and then a blank, orange screen comes. why does it do that?
<rangerguy39> anyone help?
<ashkore> kazil: and this is the /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf file --------- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47036/
<ashkore> Defyence: sorry about the delay - doing 2 thinkgs at the same time
<Randomist> Will the GNOME Appearance panel work for XFCE?  XFCE's Display panel will let your change themes, but doesn't give you the option of changing window colors.
<LjL> willskills: i don't think there is any in the repositories
<Defyence> ashkore: No worries, still trying to figure out how to find out how much memory I have open on this thing anyway. :P
<simmerz> i've installed gutsy, but I get freezes and screen flickering when using desktop effects. is that known about?
<Defyence> I thought it said 18 gig when it offered to install....
<kazil> ashkore: it seems ok everything...
<ashkore> Defyence: so, when you set up the boot priorites in the BIOS to look for CD-ROM Booter first and then Hardrive it the CD-ROM Booter fails you just get a blank screen
<SilverWolf> hitane, what panel is it at the bottom in this screenshot? http://dagus.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/2007-11-28-182232_1400x1050_scrot.png :)
<SilverWolf> s/hitane/hi
<SilverWolf> :p
<dmckee> anyone know why my drives are not being shown in linux? fdisk -l only shows my boot drive, but other drives are mounted and working.... except one of them lol
<ashkore> and you won't have 18Gig of Memory i wouldn't have thought
<ashkore> that might be your hard drive
<Defyence> ashkore: Yeah, that's why I kinda raised an eyebrow and assumed I read the wrong thing.
<ashkore> so, what os are you in now?
<Defyence> The CD-ROM boot never fails, since it has the Ubuntu CD in. What does is the regular boot when set back to its normal config.
<Defyence> Ubuntu.
<Defyence> It's not installed on my machine, though; I'm running it off the CD. It's that, or nothing.
<ashkore> are you on the pc that is concerned
<amitprakash> hi.. my ubuntu install runs very fine except the volu,e to HDA is pretty low than that on a win installation.. i am on a inspiron 15000. any ideas?
<dmckee> vols_: know why my drives are not being shown in linux? fdisk -l only shows my boot drive, but other drives are mounted and working.
<neztiti> guys does HP C3000 VISUALIZE WORKSTATIONS WORK WITH LINUX
<Defyence> Yes
<TerribleTickler> ok my old madwifi modules are 2.6.22-14-generic
<ashkore> Defyence: sorry, i sometimes forget to address messages.
<milardovich> i have an off topic question, please respond me
<milardovich> Dreams drawn <-- is good?
<ashkore> Defyence: you need to get your memory amount
<TerribleTickler> that was what ubuntu installed by default
<Defyence> ashkore: No worries, you're helping me. Why can I complain?
<TerribleTickler> when I installed ubuntu
<Defyence> ashkore: Trying to find out where to see it...
<humbolto> does gutsy suck as a Xen dom0?
<steve_b> hey - a quick question - how do I see all of the mountable partitions on hard disks on my computer?  I seem to have lost a partition somewhere...
<Defyence> ashkore: I'm looking through "Hardware Information"
<pike_> steve_b: sudo fdisk -l may help
<ashkore> yes ive just looked through that,  cant see anthing tho
<pike_> steve_b: mount will tell you current mounted
<neztiti> guys does HP C3000 VISUALIZE WORKSTATIONS WORK WITH LINUX
<steve_b> pike_ thats exactly what I was looking for!  Thanks a lot
<amitprakash> does anyone know how to increase volume on intel hda??
<pike_> neztiti: they may.. boot the livecd and see is best way to know
<LjL> !caps | neztiti
<ubotu> neztiti: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sdrowkcab> can a server CPU be used in a desktop PC? eg intel Xeon
<Nirevus> Can anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3898065
<neztiti> ubOTU: sorry man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry man - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> sdrowkcab: yes
<malco13> Why when I do a "ps -ef | grep smb" does it not come back with anything
<LjL> neztiti: man, indeed
<sdrowkcab> then why are they called server cpu?
<pike_> sdrowkcab: seems like a waste of an expensive proc though
<malco13> bearing in mind that I have just started samba "/etc/init.d/samba start" and it says its done it ok
<sdrowkcab> is this good: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117129
<Defyence> Anybody know how to view how much RAM I have on my system?
<ashkore> Defyence: i have it
<kazil> ashkore: sorry but i can`t find the error
<LjL> Defyence: free
<Lunks> neztiti: please avoid talking to the bot, he is not very friendly with everyone
<pike_> Defyence: cat /proc/meminfo   or free command
<ashkore> System->Administration->System Monitor
<TheNo1Yeti> free -(k|m|g) respectively
<ashkore> kazil: thats ok
<Defyence> Thanks y'all
<ashkore> kazil: i think ill just copy /usr/share/phpmyadmin to /var/www
<ashkore> that should work
<kazil> should
<ashkore> Defyence: got it yet
<wazeem> hello
<kazil> well it`s kinda late i need my beauty sleep :D
<ashkore> Defyence: its on first tab of System->Administration->System Monitor
<Defyence> ashkore: It says Memory 2 gig
<wazeem> hello, is this an ok place to ask help regarding ubuntu?
<ashkore> that should be fine for running install and live cd with no probs
<Defyence> Duo processors though
<ashkore> x64?
<Defyence> ashkore: I'm asking what happened to all of my files
<ashkore> kazil: bye then
<ompaul> wazeem, ask your question ---- of the channel
<kazil> i`ll try to check in tommorrow to see if u suceeded anything
<ashkore> Defyence: ok
<jonathan_w> can anyone help me get sound recorder to record  a skype conversation
<ashkore> Defyence: did you partition correctly?
<Defyence> ashkore: Thanks for all your help, I know this is tedious, but I'm confused.
<Defyence> I doubt it. I think that's my problem.
<wazeem> I just installed ubuntu and took my first step outside of windows so im a total newb
<Defyence> I think there was a mistake when I tried to.
<kazil> ashkore: if u need to start all over again this is a good tut http://services.tucows.com/developers/2007/10/24/installing-apache-2-php-5-and-mysql-5-on-ubuntu-710-aka-gutsy-gibbon/
<Defyence> wazeem: That makes two of us. :)
<wazeem> defyence thats cool
<ompaul> wazeem, then you need some bookmarks:   wiki.ubuntu.com help.ubuntu.com/community for a start
<wazeem> but im having problems connecting to the net
<Seivan|> Does anyone know how to change the resolution of the VNCserver?
<ashkore> hmm... when you get to the blank screen if you dont use the cd does a message saying "Operating System Not Found"
<wazeem> im on windows xp now (had to load it up for help)
<ompaul> wazeem, how are you trying to connect
<kazil> good night channel :)
<wazeem> wireless network
<ashkore> kazil: good night!
<Defyence> ashkore: Nope, it just shows a blank screen with one white line. I can't type anything, either.
<Slart> Seivan|: you can do it when you start the server by adding the -geometry switch
<wazeem> ubuntu picks up my network but does nothing after i enter the passwrds
<ashkore> well.. normally, if you delete all your operating systems then that message comes up
<AgentHeX> anyone know what package to grab to get GStreamer to play mp3s?
<Slart> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ashkore> so you may not have deleted anything
<ompaul> wazeem, you just got a message from the channel bot have a look around that stuff
<Seivan|> Slart: how?
<catto> wazem: which version of ubuntu do you use and which network-kard?
<Slart> Seivan|: hmm.. how do you start your vnc-server?
<sync> Question, I have an external harddrive that I formatted on a mac running the tiger operating system, but upgraded the mac to leopard.  The problem is I used the supplied software to put a password on the drive.  The software is unusable in leopard, so now I'm stuck with a harddrive that I cannot access.  Is there anyway I could plug it into my ubuntu machine and manage to get around/disable the need for a password?
<ozzloy> how do i fix "ImportError: No module named RandomArray" on ubuntu?
<Defyence> ashkore: That's why I was saying earlier I figured I didn't, because it would show that instead of reading no OS available and going to its second option in the boot order, the CD.
<Seivan|> Slart: I have it in crontab /usr/bin/tightvncserver :1 should I add -geometry 800x600
<wazeem> well im using a belkin wireless adapter and the ubuntu im using is the one i downloaded just yesterday
<ompaul> wazeem, I will also point you at madwifi
<Defyence> That's why I thought it significant that it would boot off the CD only if that was first in line.
<Shadow147> what can I use to demux an MKV file
<ashkore> Did you start installing ubuntu at one point?
<Defyence> Yes.
<wazeem> madwifi ill look it up thanks
<Defyence> Right before I went to bio (just got back from class).
<ashkore> did it succeed?
<masteroc> hey guys, i just switched to ubuntu from windows, and im having problems accessing my dvds, i installed vlc and alll the codecs and stuff, but i put in a dvd movie, and ubuntu doesnt even see it
<Defyence> I don't think so, but I had to book it out the door.
<ompaul> wazeem, a better idea is to plug a wire into the belkin and then connect to the internet and get online and you can try stuff while you are doing the mad stuff
<Slart> Seivan|: yes.. tightvncserver :1 -geometry 800x600
<Shadow147> I have already found a way to demux ogms and convet ogg to wav
<Defyence> Actually not even "I don't think so", just no, it didn't.
<Slart> you can probably get a list of all the settings by running tightvncserver --help
<ashkore> so you started installing it but it didnt finish?
<Defyence> I'm trying to have both OSes on my computer until I fully transition to Linux.
<Shadow147> !demux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Defyence> Yes. That's the case.
<alejandro> Hello, i changed the tray to look like XP but now i cant minimize applications to tray, how do i fix this?
<wazeem> ompaul I cannot connect a wire as my PC is too far from the phone connection. One of the reasons im forced to use wireless
<jonathan_w> can anyone help me get sound recorder to record  a skype conversation.
<jonathan_w> can anyone help me get sound recorder to record  a skype conversation???
<jonathan_w> sorry
<sync> Question, I have an external harddrive that I formatted on a mac running the tiger operating system, but upgraded the mac to leopard.  The problem is I used the supplied software to put a password on the drive.  The software is unusable in leopard, so now I'm stuck with a harddrive that I cannot access.  Is there anyway I could plug it into my ubuntu machine and manage to get around/disable the need for a password?
<masteroc> is there a special way to play dvd movies in ubuntu?
<Shadow147> how do I demux a mkv file so I can put the files into another container
<Slart> jonathan_w: aren't there plugins to skype that does that?
<McMonarch> isn't there a player in Ubuntu
<ashkore> you need to fully install ubuntu and then it should give you options about booting
<ompaul> wazeem, that is why we use extension leads in the short term - it is the easiest way forward :)
<Slart> !dvd  | masteroc
<ubotu> masteroc: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ashkore> ill step through it with you if you like
<Defyence> ashkore: Aight then, thank you :)
<AgentHeX> anyone else had Rhythmbox crash when maximizing the window during playback?
<Defyence> Should I go manual then or?
<ashkore> manual?
<Defyence> Never mind
<ozzloy> how do i fix "ImportError: No module named RandomArray" in python on ubuntu?
<c0Ld> I've got a friend here with an 8800GTS -- I got the driver to install okay, and it boots without the black screen of death, but he's getting a max screen resolution of 800x600 on a 1400x900 widescreen monitor...does anyone know how I can fix this?
<ashkore> Double Click Install on the desktop
<Defyence> ashkore: It's kind of picking up where it left off I think. It's asking how much percentage I want of partitioned space, but it doesn't tell me where it's putting it.
<bruenig> ozzloy, get the RandomArray module installed
<Defyence> I went through the first install steps.
<xImortal> @@
<Defyence> Should I just put it all on my SCSI disk?
<ozzloy> bruenig: how?  apt-cache search python|grep -i random shows nothing
<ashkore> how many disks do you have
<ashkore> as in hard drives
<Shadow147> c0Ld your friend needs to tell ubuntu to set the resolution by his monitor
<Defyence> Should be 2
<ashkore> can you differentiate between them?
<bruenig> !find numpy
<ubotu> Found: python-numpy, python-numpy-dbg, python-numpy-dev, python-numpy-doc, python-numpy-ext
<bruenig> !info python-numpy
<ubotu> python-numpy: Numerical Python adds a fast array facility to the Python language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.3-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2046 kB, installed size 9328 kB
<ashkore> like by sizes
<bruenig> crazy google, always knows the answer
<Shadow147> c0Ld it's there in screens and graphics under adimerstration
<Defyence> In this, it just offers one with partition sizes
<alejandro> Hello, i changed the tray to look like XP but now i cant minimize applications to tray, how do i fix this?
<ashkore> actually, what step are you on?
<ashkore> bottom left of installer window
<Defyence> Or I can put it on the most open free space
<Defyence> 4/7
<ashkore> ok
<cocox> does anybody knows how could i uninstall an application from wine ?
<ashkore> is there not an option "Guided, Use Entire Disk"?
<Defyence> That's what I was asking if I should use, heh
<Slart> cocox: just like you do in windows.. find the uninstall exe
<Defyence> That would be my SCSI1
<ashkore> well, it should let you choose between drives
<Defyence> Hmm
<xtknight> anyone else having network troubles since last updates?
<Shadow147> xtknight I haven't
<ashkore> What options do you have?
<c0Ld> Shadow147: I've tried changing his monitor to the correct resolution in that, and it works for the login screen, but as soon as he actually logs back on it reverts back to the old 800x600..
<cocox> Slart, im trying to uninstall ms office and there is no a uninstall.exe between the files
<Defyence> It was SCS1, partition 53% SCSI1, or Manual
<ashkore> Go Manual
<Defyence> Wow
<ashkore> what?
<maximander> help, SEGFAULTS. mysqld segfaults on startup, as does nmbd. gdb says both are "not recognized as executable". strace just goes straight to segfault
<Shadow147> c0Ld well did tell ubuntu to work the correct version of his monitor
<Slart> cocox: hmm.. try running the installation again.. perhaps there is an uninstall option there
<Defyence> The funny thing is I get everything right the first time, but then I doubt myself :P That's what I thought I should do before he
<ashkore> hehe - i just understand what you sed earlier
<ashkore> what is the screen like now?
<McMonarch> Anyone know a good way to speed up XP in VMWare Server besides changing the visual effects and giving it more RAM?
<Defyence> Offering options to make partition tables
<ashkore> do you understand it?
<McMonarch> no
<Defyence> Not really
<Shadow147> c0Ld also is you are using the non-restricted drivers that might be the main problem
<cocox> Slart , yeah i tried it but it shows me an error instead of a window with installation options =(
<Shadow147> if*
<ashkore> is it listing 2 disks?
<maximander> anyone?
<Defyence> It lists 4 things
<syndr0> hould i unmount my partition before i reformat, or can i just reformat and itll unmount itself?
<Slart> cocox: hmm.. then I don't know, sorry.. perhaps ask the people in #winehq for ideas
<ashkore> do they give sizes?
<wazeem> ompaul madwifi is for a different wireless card
<cocox> Slart, all right thank you
<wazeem> how is it related to me, i dont understand.
<Defyence> It has /dev/sda, sda1, sda5
<Defyence> And free space
<Slart> cocox: good luck
<ompaul> wazeem, the internals of the card are most likely that kind of card
<ashkore> /dev/sda is your primary drive
<Defyence> Thought so, it seemed everything else was like a subcategory (indented :P)
<ompaul> wazeem, I have had this with several cards do this: lspci and lshw | more
<c0Ld> Shadow147: I'm using the 9.* driver installed by Envy =\
<ashkore> does it give sizes for the partitions?
<Defyence> Yes
<wazeem> sorry i didnt quite get what you meant
<Shadow147> c0Ld is that your card restriced driver?
<ashkore> do you know the size of the disk/partition that windows is installed on?
<Defyence> Not at all, but I'm guessing its sda1
<Defyence> Since that's the only one with used memory, but it's only 3300 MB
<Defyence> And I thought it'd be much bigger than that....
<maximander> help, SEGFAULTS in fresh install of 7.10. mysqld segfaults on startup, as does nmbd.
<wazeem> what i dont get is that it picks up my network but just doesnt connect (doesnt even give a proper error, is this normal?)
<c0Ld> Shadow147: I've got no idea -- the restricted driver just gave me a black screen when I tried to boot and I had to clear it in safe mode -- this one booted just fine and let compiz run despite the messy resolution, though.
<ompaul> wazeem, many branded cards contain the same chip sets - there is very little real difference (the joys of packaging and marketing)
<ashkore> hmm...
<TerribleTickler>    hello
<ashkore> what size is /dev/sda
<fenderbender> Hi all, can someone please give me a download script (can it be done from adept?) with the current state of your packages?
<fenderbender> The bigger the number of packages, the better.
<fenderbender> I don't have an internet connection at home, so am looking to download as much as i can while i am at work.
<netcrash> Hello , is there any software to manage hardware raid ?
<d10b> how do i put a variable in a shell script.  say i want to make find / -name <FILENAME> 2> /dev/null a shell script called FIND.SH.  how do i make FIND.SH filename pass the filename into the script?
<d10b> .
<ashkore> Defyence: how big is /dev/sda
<ashkore> (i mean what size)
<Defyence> It doesn't say
<ashkore> sda1?
<Defyence> 57502 MB
<Shadow147> I need to demux a MKV file what package do I need?
<thor> d10b I believe $1 $2 etc will work
<wazeem> what i dont get is that it picks up my network but just doesnt connect (doesnt even give a proper error, is this normal?)
<pike_> wazeem: can be with a driver issue.
<ashkore> thats about 57-58GB
<ozzloy> http://xrl.us/bcffs cli, http://xrl.us/bcffu the python.  can anyone help?  i have python-numeric installed.  why not work?
<ashkore> which i am guessing must be you windows partition
<Defyence> Yup.
<Defyence> Hmm
<Defyence> Free space is the same size about
<Defyence> 57.6 GB
<masteroc> hey, i tried that dvd thing, but i use vlc instead of totem. The problem is that vlc doesnt see either dvd drive that i have
<ashkore> that seems bad
<ashkore> actuall
<ashkore> y
<FrankLakatos> Hey, i have a linksys wireless game adapter that i need to assign a router password to, but linksys only has the set up wizard software for windows. Is there a way to do it without it?
<wazeem> Pike what steps can i take to check if the driver is compatible
<masteroc> and ubuntu cant even read the dvd disc when i put it in, it says that there is no media to mount
<ashkore> how big is sda54
<ashkore> *sda5
<Defyence> 4.9 GB
<pike_> wazeem: what card do you have
<Defyence> 0 of which is used
<wazeem> usb belkin adapter
<ashkore> does it tell you how much is used on each partition?
<wazeem> the driver windows uses is something like
<wazeem> rt2500
<wazeem> im not entirely sure about that though
<nikitis> Hey guys, anyone know anything about a new copy protection Sony is using to prevent you from playing DVD's on your Computer in Ubuntu?
<ashkore> Defyence: does it give the used space for each partition?
<jwwws> I'm having some issues with Compiz Fusion, can anybody help?
<pike_> wazeem: have you condsidered using the window driver?
<ompaul> wazeem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78250
<pike_> !ndiswrapper | wazeem
<ubotu> wazeem: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Defyence> ashkore: 2/3 of them do. Free space has none listed, sda1 has 3.3 GB used, and sda5 has none used.
<hardeep> by default it seems like many of the ports are blocked on ubuntu
<hardeep> what file must i edit to unblock
<cafuego> By default nothing is blcoked.
<LoZ1974> hullo all
<ashkore> how much stuff do you have installed on XP?
<hardeep> i cant seem to telnet or ftp in
<pike_> hardeep: sudo iptables -L   should tell you that nothing is being blocked as only rules are accept
<portablejim> has anyone tried initng on Gutsy?
<cafuego> if you need a service to run, install it.
<cafuego> ie: install telnet or an ftp server.
<Slart> hardeep: that's because those services are disabled by default..
<ashkore> because if sda1 only has 3.3GB that means about 1.5-2.0GB is just windows
<cafuego> Though of course you want to run ssh, not telnet.
<wazeem> Pike - Im so new to ubuntu and linux i dont know what i should look out for an what not to
<wazeem> or how the system works
<hardeep> ok, disabled thats probably it
<Defyence> On XP? I made my D drive separate from my C, and my C is where I put my windows stuff on.
<ompaul> wazeem, read that page and it will tell you just like the links I have given you
<hardeep> i enabled the root account, not sure why they think its easier using sudo
<Defyence> D has my entertainment, such as games and music.
<hardeep> i think its stupid
<wazeem> anyway im gonna go into ubuntu and try play around with the ubuntu settings
<Defyence> I don't have too much, either.
<wazeem> and ompaul
<wazeem> thanks for your help too
<wazeem> im gonna try some stuff i seen
<pike_> wazeem: well ive never used ndiswrapper but see that link ubotu posted to you it should tell you how to go about using the windows driver
<Slart> hardeep: disabled or not installed.. even when you install things they are usually disabled until you configurate them.. or they are set to some safe defaults.. such as you can only connect to the machine from the machine itself.. ie it binds to 127.0.0.1
<ashkore> is Drive D a partition of Drive C or is it a seperate hard drive
<Slart> configurate.. is that even a word.. I need some sleep =)
<Defyence> ashkore: Argh, I forgot how I did it; lemme go check, I think someone who was with me might remember....
<hardeep> cant even connect to itself
<ashkore> well... is there 2 hard drives in your system?
<Slart> hardeep: when you login as root *everything* is run as root.. that might not be smart.. using sudo only the stuff you chose is run as root..
<ashkore> physical hard drives
<Defyence> ashkore: Yes, the D is part of the C drive.
<ompaul> hardeep, you have been told how to make things available - you seem to be arguing with no one - strange that
<fenderbender> Slart: and whats the worst that could happen running everything as root/
<ashkore> can you remember how much you partitioned it by?
<masteroc> what does ubuntu designate as my dvd drive?  /dev/hdc??
<hardeep> arguing?
<abadtooth> Hey everyone, I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 with Gnome and was wondering if there is any problems with installing software for KDE, being that I'm using Gnome would there be any conflicts?
<Slart> fenderbender: depends on your imagination =)
<Flare183> fenderbender:> like totally messing up the root's powers
<ompaul> hardeep, suggesting sudo is stupid, well you are entitled your opinion, and I know you are wrong ;-)
<pike_> abadtooth: no ubuntu is debian based and as such handles lib dependancies and such seamlessly usually
<hardeep> ok, thats fine
<maximander> help, SEGFAULTS. mysqld segfaults on startup, as does nmbd. gdb says both are "not recognized as executable". strace just goes straight to segfault
<abadtooth> pike_:  okay thanks :D was wanting to install amarok...
<ashkore> Defyence: Can you remember how much you partitioned the drive by?
<Defyence> ashkore: No, sorry...
<ashkore> what is on your drive D:?
<pike_> abadtooth: amarok, ktorren, k3b are kde apps alot of ubuntu users have on gnome desktops np
<hardeep> im used to using AIX, so its quite diff
<Defyence> Entertainment like music and games...
<portablejim> fenderbender: a malicious program that runs rm -r /
<ashkore> and what is on drive C
<Defyence> ashkore: One of them's a fat32 and one's a swap if it helps.
<Defyence> Stuff like Windows and Program Files
<ashkore> FAT32 is a windows partition
<ashkore> swap is linux
<ompaul> hardeep, that is as different as sun and aix and vms
<Defyence> That's what I thought
<ashkore> do you know how much in total your hard drive is?
<Defyence> No, how can I check?
<ompaul> hardeep, strongly suggest you glance at http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<abadtooth> pike_:  thats good, I remember I had a ubuntu 6 something install and had installed the KDE desktop for ubuntu so I could use either Gnome or KDE, but it was very buggy at that time, I wasn't sure if it could happen by installing KDE apps or not, but thanks again, now I can use Amarok WooHoo :P
<ashkore> System->Administration->System Monitor
<ashkore> the the last tab
<ashkore> it will list all your drives, including partitions
<propeller> .
<hardeep> ok, ill check that page out,
<Defyence> It'
<Defyence> s blank.
<ashkore> whats blank?
<ompaul> hardeep, it is like redbooks for ubuntu
<Defyence> ...
<Defyence> The thing you just told me to go to.
<ashkore> the last tab?
<Defyence> File Systems.
 * jake_ slaps theflyingfool
<Defyence> It's a white box.
<nicandro> hi, is there a chance to find drivers for "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0766:0001 Jess-Link Products Co., Ltd" ?
<ashkore> i think its because youve got 2 instances of the partitioner avaliable
<ashkore> *open
<Defyence> Oh
<Defyence> Close install then?
<ashkore> yes for now
<ashkore> and the system monitor - then start the system monitor again
<Defyence> Still nothing.
<ashkore> hmm...?
<Defyence> Yay, I solved it.
<Defyence> I went to edit preferences show all file systems.
<ashkore> hehe
<maximander> can anyone help me get MySQL to start?
<ashkore> ok
<Defyence> Yay colege education! :P
<npodges> does anyone remember where you go to remove the desktop icons for removable drives/storage?
<jewcifer> YAYYYYY!!!!
<ashkore> so can you see your drives?
<hardeep> ompaul, yea just took a quick glance,
<sumonish> hi all
<Defyence> Yup
<abadtooth> npodges:  just unmount them..
<puplin> npodges: in which wm?
<ashkore> can you list them
<npodges> gnome
<Defyence> Sure, there are 9 devices total
<npodges> but there's another way, i remember
<Defyence> udev, devpts, devshm, tmpfs, proc, sysfs, tmpfs, varlock, and varrun, all with different directories.
<puplin> npodges: i'm using xfce atm so i can't remember
<npodges> puplin, ah mkay. thanks anyhow
<sumonish> small anoyance i have an Xubuntu and i have the most anoying of problems ever 20mins the screen turns off this is after turning DPMS off killing ACPI APM ACPID um and turning screensaver off its there anyother way to enforce the system to stay active?????
<puplin> npodges: i''m pretty sure there's a way
<ashkore> hmm... your hard drives arn't listed
<ashkore> it might only work on fully installed ubunutu
<Defyence> Hmm...
<Defyence> Should I try installing it again then?
<ashkore> yes
<Defyence> Aight then. Manual again?
<eBryon> I have a question about Ubuntu 7.10 server if I may
<ashkore> yep
<TerribleTickler> well i am going to sleep on installing mad wifi and try again some other time when i am not tired
<ashkore> then on sda5
<Randomist> Can I use GNOME's appearance manager in XFCE?  I can't change window colors or install themes in XFCE's themes settings.
<TerribleTickler> love irc
<Defyence> Aight.
<ashkore> what size is it
<puplin> sumonish: lol i did a commandline install of xubuntu so it doesn't have acpi
 * genii sips a coffee
<Defyence> Just shy of 5 gig
<Sisco^Work> how do I change the motd on opensshd?
<TerribleTickler> Ubuntu is cool
<ashkore> and how much is used?
<Defyence> Doesn't say anything
<Defyence> Wait, 0
<ashkore> so all is free?
<Randomist> And if I can what package do I install to get that?
<Defyence> Yup
<sumonish> ive unistalled ACPI and killed every power managment feature i know of i need the screen to stay active its a monitoring box for work
<eBryon> Installed a Promise IDE controller in my existing Ubuntu server and attached a CDROM drive, can't seem to see the CDROM so I'm wondering how I check to see if Ubuntu sees the controller?
<maximander> can anyone help me start mySQL?
<ashkore> i would say that is enough space to install ubuntu - and its clean so you wont be wiping anything
<Defyence> Aight then
<ashkore> so if you can, choose to install on sda5
<TerribleTickler> hello
<ompaul> sumonish, and make sure the screensaver is off
<tattoo> ubuntu made me cheat on microsoft
<Nirevus> Can anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3898065
<sumonish> done and uninstalled Xscreensaver........
<Defyence> No root file system is defined error.
<TerribleTickler> how do you all add color to your user names?
<Defyence> Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<Randomist> The IRC client does that, I think.
<sumonish> is there someting within GDM that does powermanagement??
<ompaul> Defyence, when setting up the install mark the first ubuntu partition as "bootable = yes"
<ompaul> sumonish, no
<sumonish> hmmm
<cizarr> what command should i write to burn a.iso file?
<Defyence> ompaul: Thanks, but where do I check that?
<genii> Was the guy with the missing "Big 5-0" ntfs volume able to get help?
<danton721> alguem é brazileiro?
<ashkore> are there no instructions on the screen at all Defyence
<genii> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Defyence> It says specify a partition as well as a swap
<ashkore> which one is swap?
<Defyence> The sda5 is a swap
<ashkore> hm..
<ashkore> i don't think you can use sda5 as swap and root
<Defyence> sda1 is a fat32, which confused my father since he says I don't have that on my machine.
<genii> sda1 is likely some system recovery partition if it's fat32
<Defyence> Hmm, but wouldn't it be smaller than 57 GB if it was?
<ashkore> i have another idea
<jwwws> back
<ashkore> can you go back to the menu where you selected manual
<genii> Defyence: Yes, usually something like 4Gb
<Defyence> Sure
<Defyence> Thanks genii
<ashkore> are you back at the menu?
<magic_ninja> does ubuntu have good dual 64-bit proc support
<magic_ninja> !64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Defyence> Will be in half a second
<Defyence> KK, yup
<zecarlos> boa noite a todos
<ashkore> ok
<ashkore> then can you choose an option to shrink by a percentage?
<Defyence> It recommends partition #1 sda
<zecarlos> recentemente compilei e instalei a versão em desenvolvimento do XFCe
<Seivan|> Does anyone know how to make a delayed reboot and then to stop the reboot?
<Defyence> Yes
<zecarlos> tá legal demais
<Slart> magic_ninja: 64 bit works very nicely with ubuntu.. even flash works in the latest ubuntu
<ashkore> you say recommends? is there another one?
<zecarlos> porem notei um erro ao adicionar ao painel a área de notificação
<magic_ninja> Slart: will i still be able to run 32 bit apps
<Defyence> It doesn't say that, that's my word.
<Slart> magic_ninja: yes
<crdlb> magic_ninja: unless you have a good reason to use 64bit, you should use 32bit on a desktop system
<zecarlos> aparece que o módulo systray não está carregado. o que fazer?
<Defyence> ashkore: It says "Guided - resize SCSI1 (0,0,0(, partition #1 (sda) and used free space"
<wpk> crdlb: why so/
<Defyence> Then New partition size: 51% (53.5 GB)
<Slart> crdlb: any reasons why?
<crdlb> wpk: because there are no advantages
<ashkore> which means youve got about 100GB hard drive in your pc
<crdlb> it has higher performance for high-end calculation, but desktops don't do that
<magic_ninja> crdlb: so i would wanna go with an i386 if i get dual 64 bit procs (notice i'm talking dual 64 bit not just 1 64 bit
<wpk> crdlb: have you tested that?
<crdlb> it's more work for no gain
<Defyence> Closer to 120 it sounds like, considering everything added together
<Slart> crdlb: but why chose 32-bit? what isn't working on 64-bit now?
<cafuego> crdlb: dual 64bit CPUs also both run 32bit apps just fine :-)
<ashkore> i would shrink the New partition size down to 15GB
<wpk> crdlb: have you tested that?
<crdlb> wpk: there are lots of benchmarks
<magic_ninja> Slart: 32 bit apps
<Defyence> KK
<cizarr> hi, how can i check the type of ISO of a given iso file?
<Slart> crdlb: even flash works automagically these days.. as I found out recently =)
<Defyence> 14.7 GB sound good? Seems appropriate enough...
<wpk> crdlb: link?
<alzamabar> I'm having more and more problems with file permissions
<bigjohnto> can ubuntu support 8bit and 24bit color modes simultaneously?
<crdlb> wpk: showing what exactly?
<Slart> magic_ninja: 32 bit apps work on 64 bit ubuntu... with 7.04 some stuff weren't available for 64-bit.. like flash and java.. but I think that's changed now
<Odd-rationale> Defyence: Be careful with this step. Be sure you know which partition is which!!!
<wazeem> hello back after testing and struggling
<alzamabar> I thought that as administrator I could do anything, but I find that if I'm not logged in as root, I can't update many files
<Defyence> Thanks Odd-rationale. :)
<wpk> crdlb: advantages of 32bit over 64bit
<cafuego> Slart: There is still no current working java plugin.
<magic_ninja> well i'm thinking of building a new system but if i do build a new one i'm getting dual 64 bit procs
<Defyence> I love the input everyone gives, it's quite fun, heh.
<comicinke1> help: I cannot call any help from programs anymore! if I press F1 in any application, I get the errormessage: an error occured during showing the help: error at executing the command related to this location.... sth. there is no problem with online help, but local help files
<ashkore> lol
<alzamabar> Can anybody help with security?
<Defyence> So commit to a 14% partition of my sda?
<Slart> cafuego: hmm.. what I am running then... hang on..
<suttin> hey guys, i was just wondering if anyone knows of an app that lets you browse wireless internet connections that are in range, or if there's already a way to do it in ubuntu
<ashkore> i suppose
<Odd-rationale> Defyence: One time I wanted to make my ubuntu partition to be 10 gb. So I slid the slider to 10 gb. i ended shrinking windows to 10 gb :(
<bigjohnto> So anyone have any ideas if Ubuntu can support 24bit color and 8bit color modes simultaneously in one Xdisplay
<crdlb> wpk: it's just less tested and newer, and there are no *advantages*
<crdlb> to 64bit
<ashkore> i think that will keep data but shrink the partition
<wpk> crdlb: speed?
<crdlb> it's not faster for a desktop
<Slart> cafuego: I'm running icedtea on my 64 bit firefox.. don't know how compatible that is.. but it works
<crdlb> you're not doing tons of floating-point calculations
<cafuego> magic_ninja: With a 64bit OS you get better io bandwidth, so all my servers run 64bit Linux. For desktops though, it hardly matters. 99.9% of the time the system is waiting for user input and that woudl still take equally long on even a 256bit box ;-)
<cafuego> Slart: Yeah, I have that installed too. Doesn't work on a CMS system, Tax office site or meeting web-app :-(
<ashkore> there is a certain level of risk to this so if you fairly sure that it looks right go ahead
<wpk> crdlb: well yes I am, but it doesn't matter
<magic_ninja> thats fine because i'm going to be doing alot of intense gaming
<crdlb> wpk: if you are, then use 64bit
<Odd-rationale> magic_ninja: If you want to use 64 bit, that's fine. Just realize that it may require additional configuration.
<crdlb> most people aren't
<ashkore> Defyence: made a choice?
<magic_ninja> and i'm building a new computer to last me another 7 years
<angel> i am on commandline irc via ssh..i am officially a nerd
<magic_ninja> i'm currently reading up on the dchroot
<cafuego> magic_ninja: Also, the compiler is a lot more optimised for 32bit than it is 64bit, so there are trade-offs.
<Slart> cafuego: ah... well.. I can't say I browse to anything java-heavy... might be why I haven't noticed
<suttin> hey guys, i was just wondering if anyone knows of an app that lets you browse wireless internet connections that are in range, or if there's already a way to do it in ubuntu
<cafuego> Slart: Mebbe 8.04 will fix it. We'll see.
<angel> ubuntu has a package that does that
<Odd-rationale> suttin: nm-applet. enable wireless roaming
<ashkore> Defyence?
<angel> there you og
<Slart> cafuego: well.. java is getting more and more open so let's hope so
<angel> gp*
<Odd-rationale> suttin: Should come with default ubuntu installation
<suttin> odd: do i just type that into the terminal?
<magic_ninja> as long as 32 bit ubuntu will work with dual 64 bit procs then thats all i need, i'll just use that until 64 bit becomes more recognized
<cyrano> Hi. This is a non-ubuntu specific issue (but for ubuntu in my case). I installed ubuntu on a flash pen drive and successfully booted it on a couple of machines... Now i found out my own machine doesn't even have an USB option in the BIOS. only cd, floppy, hard drive and network. Is there any way to make the BIOS boot from USB drive without completely changing it? And if not, how do i update...
<cyrano> ...or change bios and what are the good alternatives (OpenBios??)
<angel> suttin: do you have a wireless card on that box?
<cyrano> Thanks!
<greenmanspirit> hey, any idea how to get ubuntu to see the wireless card
<suttin> yes angel
<Odd-rationale> suttin: Do you have the network manager in the notification area?
<wpk> crdlb: besides, what cpu-specific optimizations does 32bit ubuntu have?
<FrankLakatos> I have this game adapter, that receives wireless signal and coverts them to lan lines, so you can plug it into an xbox, for example. But now, i am trying to hook it up to my linux tower.
<FrankLakatos> But the wireless signal is password protected, how can i tell the game adapter a password (the software to normally do it is only for windows)
<ashkore> Defyence: are you still there?
<Pelo> cyrano,  you could setup grub on your hdd or on a floppy and select the usb drive from it
<SpookyET> Is there a way to convert a primary partition to a logical partition with GParted?
<greenmanspirit> The card works but ifconfig doesnt list it
<suttin> Odd-rationale: i dont nee a notification area
<cyrano> pelo: Ok! How?
<suttin> see*
<bulmer> FrankLakatos-> did you ever find the manual for that device and read how to configure it?
<crdlb> wpk: none? they might -mtune to i686 ...
<andi5> SpookyET: why would you want that?
<wpk> crdlb: it can't use any of the i686 cpu ALU instructions
<Odd-rationale> suttin: go to admin -> network, then
<bulmer> greenmanspirit-> internal plugin card?
<ashkore> Defyence: Are you having problems?
<SpookyET> andi5: Because I want one extended partition containing all logical partitions
<suttin> odd: ok
<bigjohnto> can you have pseudocolor emulation on ubuntu?
<SpookyET> But I have one primary that's 37.05GiB giving me problems. I want to convert it to a logical and add it to that extended partition
<angel> suttin: go to add and remove apps and search for wireless, you should see different options there. be mindful though, this is linux not MS, you have to do a littl more work to get your drivers to work. ubuntu is great and finding them but not perfect.
<Odd-rationale> suttin: Do you see "Wireless connections?
<greenmanspirit> bulmer: yeah, its internal
<suttin> Odd: yes
<suttin> Angel: thank you
<andi5> SpookyET: i assume you want the data on the primary to keep alive?
<Flare183> suttin:> if you want to search for a wireless connection use sudo dhclient
<hectorpal> Does anybody has time for a weird problem with /etc/sudoers?
<Pelo> cyrano, on your usb pendrive ubuntu installation there should be a /boot/grub/.... folder,   you need to have grub stage 1 on a bootable device point to that,  the easier way I can think of is make a boot floppy  , and install grub phase one on it,   I guess you could do this with the supergrub cd , you can get from the grub site, but for a direct link, check the links ubotu will give you in a minute,  I think the link is on the last link ubo
<Pelo> t will give , somewhre toward the bottom of the page or you can try an google for super grub cd
<angel> has anyone successfully installed a good media server on ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> suttin: I forgot to ask, is your wireless working right now?
<SpookyET> andi5: Yeah, that's the idea.
<Pelo> !grub > cyrano check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<bulmer> greenmanspirit-> does lspci show its detected?
<angel> suttin: no problem buddy, we are all here to help
<bulmer> greenmanspirit-> does dmesg show its also detected?
<suttin> yeah, im using it right now Odd, I just wanted to make it so i didnt have to reconfigure it every time i found wireless
<Pelo> cyrano,  the ppl in #grub might be able to help you better,   but is is not a very busy channel you'd have to be patient
<Bigcheese> ya, so my mic wont work even after spending a good 64 hours straight reading documentation and forum posts
<hectorpal> ok: I have read all the manuals and stuff, but this is not working. I WAS working on my fedora. 1st time using Ubuntu (7.10)
<ashkore> Defyence: Have you got past the partitioner?
<greenmanspirit> bulmer: lspci shows it as the last thing on the list
<Bigcheese> It's the only thing left to get working too ;/
<Odd-rationale> suttin: select it and then select properties.
<bulmer> greenmanspirit-> does dmesg show it's also detected?
<suttin> Odd: ok
<Pelo> hectorpal,  what is not working exactly , I probably missed the first part
<Bigcheese> I get the stupid /dev/dsp is in use even though nothing is using it. esd is off, etc...
<greenmanspirit> bulmer: I'm looking
<hectorpal> I add a line like that to my sudoers: myuser ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/myprogram
<Odd-rationale> suttin: Enble roaming.
<hectorpal> but when I do sudo /usr/bin/myprogram it still ask for the password
<hectorpal> weird
<suttin> Odd: it is
<hectorpal> thank you Pelo
<bigjohnto> hmmm, guess no ubuntu guru here eh
<andi5> SpookyET: i do not know for sure, but unless you have enough unused space left, i doubt this will work with gparted... but feel free to ignore me :)
<bulmer> Bigcheese-> try lsof /dev/dsp  if any is really using it
<angel> good media server on ubuntu..anyone?
<greenmanspirit> bulmer: I don't see it
<Pelo> hectorpal, ah,  I don't realy know about permission stuff, sorry
<Odd-rationale> suttin: Can I PM you?
<benzs_s> how does one add fonts?
<suttin> yeah
<hectorpal> ok
<Flare183> angel:> mtp
<MasterShrek> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Bigcheese> bulmer: says nothing
<hectorpal> thank you Pelo
<benzs_s> ty!
<bulmer> greedo_-> you have to find the driver for it, and load it
<angel> Flare183:mtp ok, i'll research thatone
<ashkore> Defyence: Do you still need help or not?
 * Pelo feels guilty when ppl thank him for not helping them 
<hectorpal> any channel where do you think I can get help?
<maximander> you could help me
<bulmer> Bigcheese-> maybe there is an option to lsof  but i dont know it offhand
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bigcheese> It's weird because some programs can get a very messed up stream which includes some crazy ass noise and the mic
<maximander> help, SEGFAULTS in fresh 7.10 install. mysqld segfaults on startup, as does nmbd.
<hectorpal> :-) ok ubotu
<Bigcheese> but it all works fine in windows
<Pelo> hectorpal,  you could try  ##linux or #debian might have a clue,  or you can also keep asking here periodicaly,
<Odd-rationale> I can't send you PM.
<alzamabar> How do I set environment variables?
<wpk> maximander: check memory
<Odd-rationale> suttin: ^
<wpk> maximander: memcheck?
<Pelo> hectorpal, the forum might also ahve some answers in it,  I mean search not post , www.ubuntuforums.org
<maximander> memcheck went fine
<Flare183> Do memchecks take long?
<maximander> windows also ran fine
<Pelo> Odd-rationale, you need to be a registered user to sent pm on this network
<hectorpal> Pelo, good idea... I'll try in debian. Maybe I'll be back. I have search about it, but is not easy as is difficult to capture the problem using "keywords" at google :-S
<wpk> maximander: anything wrong in dmesg?
<maximander> no.
<bulmer> Bigcheese-> i believe sound in ubuntu seems to be the most problematic and i see it here people complain about it
<wpk> maximander: try memcheck on running system
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: OK
<Flare183> nvm
<maximander> and gdb says that mysqld and nmbd aren't executables
<angel> Flare183:mtp is a protocol not a server
<Pelo> hectorpal, use the command you used as a search string
<cyrano> Pelo: I didn't find any tutorial on the grup webpage
<maximander> but they are certainly binary
<Bigcheese> I actually see every unix based os have problems with it :P (freeBSD, Linux, etc...)
<cyrano> can anyone here give me instructions on how to add a USB boot option to grup?
<Flare183> !mtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cyrano> sorry, grub!!
<kelsin> cyrano: booting from the usb is a bios option afaik
<Pelo> cyrano, not a tutorial,  you want the link to the super grub cd ,  you boot from that and it lets you install grub anywhere and it also lets you specify where stage 1 and stage 2 go
<Odd-rationale> suttin: You there? Try to /join #odd-rationale
<Pelo> kelsin,  we are looking for a workarund, not all mobo can boot from usb
<wpk> maximander: hm...
<kelsin> Pelo: ahhh, ok :) good luck
<wpk> maximander: which mysqld? /etc/init.d/mysqld ?
<wpk> maximander: it's a shell script
<specscript> when running ubuntu off of a CD, is it normal for it to be slow?
<Pelo> kelsin,  no luck needed, he needs to boot from a floppy whit grub installed on it
<Bigcheese> specscript: for program startup yes
<specscript> okay, thanks
<Bigcheese> or any file access
<MarcoRM65> ciao !!
<SpookyET> Is there a better file system than ext3?
<Slart> specscript: yes.. it uses memory for a virtual root drive.. so less memory for cache etc
<Bigcheese> but actual non io speed should be the same
<maximander> wpk: no, /usr/sbin/mysqld
<kelsin> Pelo: and from there grub has the capability to load from a usb drive?
<Pelo> SpookyET,  ext3 is the current fav in linux
<angel> Flare183: gnump3d is good and easy but hard to customize. i want to set up playlists and it does not seem to do it nicely
<wpk> maximander: what FS?
<SpookyET> Pelo: reiser4?
<wpk> maximander: what does file /usr/sbin/mysqld
<alzamabar> how do I add an environment variable to my profile?
<Cesarius> HI ALL !  HERE IS A DISCUSSION AND CHAT ENVIRONMENT FOR UBUNTU USERS !!!  http://www.toramantourism.com/livechat.htm
<maximander> xfs
<cyrano> Pelo: I don't really understand now. Do i need to install Grub on my flash drive? Problem is I can't access my flash drive before my operating system is running!
<Pelo> kelsin,  pretty much,  the menu will point to the kernel on the usb partiton
<webmaren> anybody know how i can get bittorrent to go faster
<Slart> SpookyET: depends on what you're going to do with it... many small files.. large files.. lots of changes etc.. google for ext3, reiserfs, xfs.. there's probably more out there
<Flare183> angel:> well that beats me
<SpookyET> webmaren: ask the senator for more tubes
<kelsin> Pelo: didn't know the usb subsystem was even available then :) have to try that later, thanks
<hectorpal> :-) Repeating my question: I add a line like that to my sudoers: myuser ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/myprogram, but when I do sudo /usr/bin/myprogram it still ask for the password
<EnderThethird> Can someone point me in the right direction to uninstall a program installed via source (VMWare Server in particular)
<MarcoRM65> my first ubuntu login under VMware section..!!
<Pelo> cyrano,  no,  you want to install grub on a boot floppy,  and make the boot floppy grub find the /boot/grub folder on your usb flash drive
<webmaren> trying to get kubuntu 8.04 herd 1 but it says ETA: 19days
<Flare183> !root | hectorpal
<ubotu> hectorpal: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<genii> Anything simple (even CLI) to make some still jpg shots into a short footage?
<Flare183> !sudo | hectorpal
<ubotu> hectorpal: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<maximander> wpk: the file /usr/sbin/mysqld is the binary file which is segfaulting. gdb says it is not an executable
<Flare183> that might help
<cyrano> Pelo: I don't have a floppy drive though... Only a floppy option in BIOS :P
<Pelo> cyrano,  join me in #grub
<kelsin> hectorpal: that looks good to me, did you use visudo to edit to make sure there were no errors in the file?
<maximander> wpk: strace goes straight to segfault
<hectorpal> ubotu, reading your answer
<Slart> genii: "short footage"?? you mean a movie?
<Khisanth> webmaren: faster connection and/or more peers :)
<SpookyET> zfs for linux?
<MikeH> anyone know of a pdf to html utility?
<hectorpal> jejee
<genii> Slart: animated gif even
<wpk> MikeH: pdf2html
<MikeH> I thought there was something called pdf2html
<AngryElf> say I buy a blu-ray DVD drive -- is mplayer gonna be able to play my blu ray discs?
<MikeH> wpk, can't find it in gutry repo's though?
<hectorpal> I was fooled by the bot :-(
<Slart> genii: look at imagemagick... it does almost anything and it's console based
<Khisanth> MikeH: pdftohtml
<Sasha_> Sasha Kra
<genii> Slart: Thanks
<Bigcheese> AHA! It's actually /dev/snd/* files that are being used, and I guess that effects /dev/dsp
<Sasha_> Sasha Kran
<Sasha_> f03ndnfs
<Sasha_> found the file
<Sasha_> no quit
<ashkore> Anyone in this channel, if Defyence comes back tell him to type an address message to me as i wont be monitoring the channel for a while
<Flare183> !enter | Sasha_
<ubotu> Sasha_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sasha_> hkd/kdne/jpen.jdk
<Sasha_> ok
<hectorpal> Kelsin: yes I used visudo to edit sudoers
<Sasha_> no. i
<Sasha_> want
<Sasha_> more
<EnderTheThird> anyone know a howto for removing programs installed via source/CLI?
<Sasha_> yes
<Sasha_> yes
<Sasha_> do not quit
<Sasha_> idjf
<klankymen> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hectorpal> kelsin: yes I used visudo to edit sudoers (again in case is Case sensite with nicknames)
<readme> hi
<genii> EnderTheThird: usually in same dir you did "make install" try "make uninstall" or "make clean" or "make dist-clean"
<Nirevus> Can anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3898065
<readme> Can someone help me with gutsy? In gnome I'm trying to find a way to set the default wireless connection
<EnderTheThird> genii: thanks a ton.  guess I'll need to re-download source for VMWare Server then.  VirtualBox does everything I need it to.
<metanil> i can't find glibc on my system... anyone know how to get it.
<Flare183> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<readme> It always goes to the one that isn't mine
<readme> oh ok
<MikeH> is there anything that works a little better than pdftohtml? it's screwed up formatting pretty badly.
<sumonish> !screansaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screansaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> What?
<ashkore> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sumonish> !xscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ashkore> !screen-saver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screen-saver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !info xscreensaver
<tifine> yu
<ubotu> xscreensaver: Automatic screensaver for X. In component main, is optional. Version 4.24-5ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 277 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<ashkore> !screen_save
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screen_save - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ashkore> !screen_saver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screen_saver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tifine> i want to run  .iso file  ?
<ashkore> !screen-saver
<bruenig> ashkore, calm down
<JonathanD> O.o
<ashkore> lol
<sumonish> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing | ashkore sumonish
<ubotu> ashkore sumonish: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<sumonish> bitc@@@@@@
<Flare183> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sasha_> fuck
<Flare183> !language
<tomaw> Guys, please do not abuse the bot.
<Sasha_> jy
<tifine> i want to run  .iso file  on ubuntu?i downloaded a movie but it is in .iso format
<bruenig> !iso | tifine, an iso is a disk image, you want to mount it?
<ubotu> tifine, an iso is a disk image, you want to mount it?: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Flare183> Thank you
<ashkore> that is a normal command
<ashkore> ive used it before
<sumonish> hey i curtained my lingo
<Flare183> !isomount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isomount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !iso
<ashkore> so i DO know it really exists
<specscript> when i run ubuntu in safe graphics mode, how can i run the install program?
<Bigcheese> ok, wtf
<LjL> Flare183, nwo you start?
<cizarr> there's a linux program like GoldWave please?
<Seivan|> Does anyone how to make a timed reboot, like give it 10 minutes and then reboot, I also wanna be able to stop the reboot
<tifine> thxns ubotu
<EnderTheThird> Wow do I freaking love ssh.  :-D
<Flare183> sorry
<bruenig> !info audacity | cizarr
<ubotu> cizarr: audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<gordonjcp> EnderTheThird: ssh is good
<sumonish> cizar: k3b (kde based
<specscript> when i run ubuntu in safe graphics mode, how can i run the install program?
<gordonjcp> EnderTheThird: wait until you've got a PC running all the time, and then you can just ssh to it for your IRC
<ashkore> specscript: are you on the live cd?
<gordonjcp> EnderTheThird: and mail, too
<specscript> ashkore, yes
<SpookyET> Does anyone have a link to the optimal partitions and their sizes?
<sumonish> (whoops yah audacity)
<ashkore> and you started in safe graphics mode?
<specscript> yes
<bruenig> SpookyET, optimal is relative to your disk size and what you are wanting to do
<gordonjcp> EnderTheThird: irssi + screen are the only way to do IRC...
<metanil> i can't find glibc on my system... anyone know how to get it.
<ashkore> have you got to the desktop yet?
<metanil> how to install glib
<JonathanD> gordonjcp: but all that will change soon ;)
<EnderTheThird> gordonjcp: i'm ssh'ing to try to remove vmware from my home computer while at work.  dyndns.org ftw!
<Flare183> metanil:> it's glib
<angel> anyone know the diference in normal install through live and oem install?
<specscript> ashkore, it always freezes so im doing it through this
<metanil> glibc
<XLV> Seivan|, shutdown -r +10 .. man shutdown
<ashkore> specscript: how much RAM do you have?
<lex> I keep getting this error: "It seems that transcode ripping stopped short. The movie has 213870 frames, but only 146067 were ripped. This is most likely a problem with your transcode/libdvdread installation, resp. a problem with this specific DVD." when trying to rip a dvd with dvd::rip. Any ideas?
<specscript> ashkore, enough
<bruenig> angel, oem will set the computer up such that the first time you boot after install, it will ask for username and things like that
<ashkore> !paste | lex
<ubotu> lex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flare183> lex:> it's the dvd
<EnderTheThird> gordonjcp:  now i just need to learn a bit more about hosting my mythweb so i can access it remotely and i'll be set.  i haven't quite gotten a handle on ssh tunneling to do so.  i'd prefer not to host it as a web server
<HDTV> Is there a renew command in ubuntu...like in windows...ipconfig /renew?
<ashkore> specscript: how much?
<angel> bruenig| will it let me choose package for instalation?
<specscript> 512mb i think
<HDTV> for a connection..
<specscript> or 1g
<Flare183> HDTV:> no just run sudo dhclient
<bruenig> angel, no more than the other installation techniques
<lex> Flare183: as in the encryption?
<ashkore> i think that may be enough
<sumonish> !info ifconfig |HDTV
<ubotu> hdtv: Package ifconfig does not exist in gutsy
<wazeem_> can someone help me with the wireless internet connection
<ashkore> i only had 256MB and that didnt work
<cizarr> thanks alot bruenig
<XLV> HDTV, linux doesnt need such pos... when all else fails, rmmod your nic's module, then modprobe it again
<specscript> ashkore, pm me?
<ashkore> ok
<Flare183> lex:> can't rip
<Flare183> it's illiegial
<bruenig> !info net-tools | sumonish
<ubotu> sumonish: net-tools: The NET-3 networking toolkit. In component main, is important. Version 1.60-17ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 173 kB, installed size 772 kB
<angel> bruenig| damn it, i really can't find a way arounf doing a custom kickstart
<bruenig> angel, use another distro
<Flare183> !language | angel
<HDTV> Flare183, So by typing sudo dhclient..that renews your ip address?
<wazeem_> is uboto a bot?
<ubotu> angel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sumonish> !ifup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ashkore> wazee, yes
<sumonish> !if
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about if - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wazeem_> i see
<lex> Flare183: so there's no way to make a legit backup of a dvd you own?
<Flare183> HDTV :> it searchs for another one
<bruenig> !sorry | wazeem_
<ubotu> wazeem_: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<metanil> apt-get install glib didn't work
<dm> Hello. I want to normalize an mp3 audio file losslessly. Can you reccommend a (tiny cmd line) tool for this task?
<gordonjcp> lex: of course there is
<metanil> apt-get install glib didn't work
<angel> bruenig| lol, no! ubuntu thus far is the best for my needs
<gordonjcp> lex: just rip it and save it out on disk somewhere
<Flare183> yeah with k3b or a gnome burner
<specscript> ashkore, read pm?
<crdlb> metanil: what *exactly* are you doing?
<angel> ubotu| sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<gordonjcp> dm: you can't, basically
<lex> gordonjcp: that's the thing, it fails on the rip as stated above
<angel> ubotu| i though you were a bot
<wazeem_> well is anyone experienced with wireless ubuntu capabilities?
<bruenig> dm, mp3gain doesn't normalize per se, it adds a tag that a lot of audio players read so that they adjust the volume, that is the only really lossless way to do so
<EnderTheThird> genii: you still there?
<gordonjcp> lex: you often need a *lot* of free disk space
<lex> gordonjcp: 2TB here, not really a problem
<angel> ok room, good night!
<metanil> apt-get install glib didn't work (ubuntu 6.06 dapper)
<YgorSpain> Hello guys. this is my problem,I was trying to add a 3 panel while some programs icons which i drag nd drop to the 2nd panel dissapear. Now everytime i log into ubuntu only my icons works.my panels are frozed and clean and i cant do anything.also the alt-f2 is not working. someone know how can i get this fixed ?
<gordonjcp> lex: "lol you're doing it wrong" ;-)
<metanil> apt-get install glib didn't work (ubuntu 6.06 dapper)
<gordonjcp> lex: 2TB should be enough for anybody
<metanil> apt-get install glib didn't work (ubuntu 6.06 dapper)
<crdlb> metanil: stop repeating yourself
<bruenig> metanil, stop
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<metanil> oops.. sorry
<genii> EnderTheThird: Yes, preoccupied a bit but around :)
<wazeem_> my ubuntu picks up the network however doesnt connect to it
<crdlb> metanil: what are you *doing* ?
<babo> guys, where are the framebuffers on gutsy ?
<metanil> somebody did listening me..
<metanil> :D
<babo> I can't find any in /dev
<babo> my qemu is faulting with ...
<lex> gordonjcp: would you recommend ripping it as an ISO instead of trying to transcode it to an x264?
<babo> (!) DirectFB/FBDev: Error opening framebuffer device!
<babo> (!) DirectFB/FBDev: Use 'fbdev' option or set FRAMEBUFFER environment variable.
<babo> it's annoying
<bruenig> just ignore him for being obnoxious
<babo> help
<genii> btw for the interested, answer to my previous q:  mencoder -mf on:w=800:h=600:fps=25 -ovc divx4 -o output.avi \*.jpg       will make an avi from a bunch of jpg
<Khisanth> metanil: that should be libglib2.0 assuming you are not looking for the 1.x version
<gordonjcp> lex: hmmm, possibly
<metanil> thanks khisanth ..
<specscript> when i run ubuntu in safe graphics mode, how can i run the install program?
<bruenig> genii, why are you escaping the *?
<babo> anyone ?
<gordonjcp> lex: I can't remember what I used last time I ripped a DVD, but it had a nice GUI and was relatively fast
<EnderTheThird> genii:  Ha, thanks.  I redownloaded VMware tarball, but make won't work.  it used an install script to install.  I'm looking at the script now for removal instructions, unless you know of another way to remove?
<metanil> (message are flowing too fast here.. so i send them multiple times.. sorry )
<SpookyET> Does anyone have a link to the best partitions setup for linux?
<SpookyET> and their sizes
<specscript> when i run ubuntu in safe graphics mode, how can i run the install program?
<LjL> !best > SpookyET    (SpookyET, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bruenig> SpookyET, optimal is relative to your disk size and what you are wanting to do
<Jack_Sparrow> lex: I use k9copy
<gordonjcp> genii: I do that to assemble up rendered single frames into a "rush print" of an animation ;-)
<genii> EnderTheThird: I'm not familiar with vmware
<crdlb> metanil: just don't do that here, everyone saw it the first time
<SpookyET> bruenig: Disk size 100GB. Do, mostly desktop, some server related as well since I web design.
<bruenig> the channel is flowing so fast, I know what it needs, spam!!
<cizarr> there is any way to convert flv file to mp3?
<EnderTheThird> genii: stupid me installed it before .deb's were available and now it's hogging too much space when all I need is VirtualBox, heh
<heartsblood> Are there any advanced mouse configuration packages out there?
<babo> no-one knows where the framebuffers are ? Are there even framebuffers on gusty ?
<genii> bruenig: Not sure why it's \ and not / but it's from an example, I didn't write it
<ibanez> MasterShrek, you about mate ?
<specscript> when i run ubuntu in safe graphics mode, how can i run the install program?
<babo> I asked the same question in the forums a couple of days ago and I got zero replies ...
<wazeem_> hello can someone help me please
<bruenig> SpookyET, I'd say 10-15 gig / partition and the rest /home
<lex> Jack_Sparrow: when i go to use that, i click the "create mpeg-4", the dialog pops up to start, then it goes away after a few seconds
<astro76> SpookyET, http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/disk-partitioning.html
<babo> is it just me or is ubuntu support getting less and less enthusiastic as the releases go by ?
<bruenig> SpookyET, the more server stuff you are thinking about the higher on / you want to go
<ibanez> i hear about this bug, that ubuntu has, that kills most laptops harddrives
<gordonjcp> lex: dvdrip, I think
<gordonjcp> ibanez: yeah, it's bogus
<LjL> !hdbug > ibanez    (ibanez, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SpookyET> bruenig: I want / /boot /usr /var /tmp /home /swap etc
<bruenig> genii, well *.jpg I assume is meant to be expanded by bash to say all of the jpgs, seems odd that it is being escaped is all
<MasterShrek> sup ibanez
<gordonjcp> !hdbug > ibanez
<bruenig> SpookyET, why?
<ibanez> thank you LjL
<lex> gordonjcp, that's the only that won't rip it all the way and fails
<bruenig> SpookyET, all on different partitions?
<comicinke1> in anjuta when I try to call the help I receive followng message: "Unable to display help. Please make sure Anjuta documentation package is install" what packet is missing?
<ere4si> What's the command for logout/switch user pls
<Jack_Sparrow> lex: NEver had any issues with it here...  May I assume you have all your codecs restricted drivers and installed K9 from the ubuntu repos?
<wazeem_> please can someone help me regarding wireless internet connections
<adac2> in which repository can I find the kplayer?
<SpookyET> bruenig: It will act as a limited server as well. So yeah, all on different partitions. I just need to know the optimal sizes
<babo> right. it's not just me then ...
<ibanez> in theory it doesn't seem right to me
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi | waz
<ubotu> waz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> SpookyET, do you have any reason why you want them all on different partitions?
<LjL> adac2: i don't know of a kplayer
<ibanez> XP would use just as much disk usage under high loads.
<genii> bruenig: Works, anyhow :)
<babo> where did all the real linux hackers go ?
<wazeem_> !wifi
<wazeem_> jack sparrow what was your message meant to mean?
<SpookyET> bruenig: Yeah. I do. I just need the optimal sizes.
<lex> Jack_Sparrow, i think so. k9copy just gave me: An error occured while running DVDAuthor: ERR: procremap encountered unknown subtitle command: 90
<Nirevus> Can anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3898065
<adac2> LjL-Temp: http://kplayer.sourceforge.net/
<bruenig> SpookyET, so you don't want to say the reason or...
<Jack_Sparrow> wazeem_: You wanted wifi info.. that is the place to start... then return and ask good questions.
<wazeem_> i typed !wifi but nothing happened
<Jack_Sparrow> lex: HAve you tried different dvd's...
<LjL> adac2, they offer an ubuntu package on their very site
<genii> wazeem_: scroll up and click on the link it gave earlier
<SpookyET> bruenig: It's a desire. Nothing more, nothing less.
<Jack_Sparrow> wazeem_: Go to the link it provided..
<wazeem_> i see, i thought it was a command
<Jack_Sparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<metanil> is glib package name is libglib2.0-0???
<adac2> LjL-Temp: well I know...but why it isn't in any repository?
<bruenig> metanil, you were just told that
<hectorpal> repeating my question: I add a line like that to my sudoers: myuser ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/myprogram, but when I do sudo /usr/bin/myprogram it still ask for the password
<jiml_> hi
<wazeem_> oh btw i have read the docs
<LjL> adac2, there's plenty of software that's not in the repositories. if you want to fix that, join #ubuntu-motu, read the topic and start learning about packaging :)
<jiml_> anybody?
<hectorpal> jiml_: lot of people
<Brolx> lotsa people, yes
<adac2> LjL-Temp: lol..i will:)
<hectorpal> guys I have a weird problem. NOPASSWD is not working in my sudoers. Any idea?
<babo> someone probably messed it up by adding all that compiz crap ...
<wazeem_> im able to see the surrounding networks but cant connect
<Brolx> my Firefox Browser keeps disappearing - any idea why?
<hectorpal> I think I will have to file a bug
<NetLarIrvine> is 128 mg Ram enough for 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<adac2> no
<MartianLobster> is there a howto somewhere for installing a linksys pcimcia card onto a laptop?
<wazeem_> Jack Im able to see my network but when i try to connect nothing happens
<lex> Jack_Sparrow: other dvd's don't work either
<NetLarIrvine> What would be the recommended then
<jimmygoon> So I love Superbad so much that I must have it on my hard drive... what is the easiest way to rip to HD?
<Jack_Sparrow> MartianLobster: Look up the cippset in that card based on the model number.  The one I have here has the bcm43xx which works nicely
<aco_> where can I find Opera for 64bit kubuntu??
<crdlb> NetLarIrvine: xubuntu
<MartianLobster> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<bill1> opera.com?
<NetLarIrvine> xubuntu?
<crdlb> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<EnderTheThird> genii:  got it!  there was an uninstall script elsewhere in the tarball.  yay!
<aco_> bill, there is no 64bit package..
<svejeisto> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> MartianLobster: You can also google ubuntu and your chipset to find others with it and how they got it to work.. or didnt
<metanil> how to install glibc... ( just install glib )?
<babo> so the fbdev man page suggests that /dev/fb0 is the default framebuffer. yet there is no /dev/fb0 in gutsy ..
<aco_> 32bit doesn't work it says wrong ELF version...
<svejeisto> I have a bit of a problem uninstalling ubuntu,can someone private me and help me out maby? :D
<crdlb> metanil: you still haven't said what you are trying to accomplish by installing glib. If you did, we might be able to help you
<jimmygoon> How can I rip a DVD to the HD?
<Jack_Sparrow> svejeisto: there is no uninstall, just install whatever you want right over the top of it
<neur1> hi, installed kde/kubuntu onto ubuntu how do I get the splash screen back instead of the kubuntu one?
<NetLarIrvine> But I want Ubuntu
<NetLarIrvine> I have not purchased the PC yet
<hectorpal> !sudoers
<crdlb> NetLarIrvine: then get at least 256MB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<babo> Am I being ignored or does nobody know what I'm talking about ?
<NetLarIrvine> oik, thanks
<metanil> i'm try to compile one source package.. its has prerequisite of glibc, gcc...... and i didn't found glibc in my machine.
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essentails
<svejeisto> ok, I've installed Ubuntu on a new laptop, first OS ever installed, but since it has serious issues with the graphics, I have to uninstall it, reformat HDD and install Vista, can someone help me out?It's kinda urgent...
<Jack_Sparrow> !buildessentails
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessentails - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<comicinke1> in anjuta when I try to call the help I receive followng error message: "Unable to display help. Please make sure Anjuta documentation package is install" what packet is missing?
<Brolx> ack
<svejeisto> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry folks.. I cant spell today... build-essentials
<Brolx> Does anyone know why my Firefox browser keeps disappearing from the screen when I'm using it? It's just the Internet window, and it's done it 35 times in the past 2 days.
<crdlb> Jack_Sparrow: it's "build-essential"
<svejeisto> anyone?ok, I've installed Ubuntu on a new laptop, first OS ever installed, but since it has serious issues with the graphics, I have to uninstall it, reformat HDD and install Vista, can someone help me out?It's kinda urgent...
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb: thank you...  having a really "Ugly" day
<svejeisto> used to use ubuntu before, never had to uninstall it
<svejeisto> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Brolx: How did you install firefox, java and flash in that computer?
<Brolx> Jack_Sparrow: My friend did that for me.
<crdlb> svejeisto: the windows installer will happily clobber your existing ubuntu install
<babo> right. apparently the framebuffer is broken in gusty. if someone else comes in here with the same problem - them maybe you might like to tell them that ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Brolx: DId he ever mention anthing about scripts, automatix or envy?  Very bad ideas by the way
<Brolx> Jack_Sparrow... although I did reinstall Firefox yesterday on someone else's advice using the console command of (I think) sudo apt-get install firefox
<Brolx> And no, he did not.
<svejeisto> k
<svejeisto> well vista installer comes to the point where it lets me choose the partition on which i should install it
<svejeisto> i get 2 partitions, 2gb logic one
<svejeisto> and the rest
<svejeisto> and i can't format either of them
<Jack_Sparrow> Brolx: Ok.. no problem with what they told you to do yesterday..  COuld you run this in a terminal window then paste the resulting file on your desktop into the pastebin and give me the link in here..  cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<RedEyess> Hello
<RedEyess> how do i remove grub from within linux
<RedEyess> i can't boot into windows
<svejeisto> crdlb any ideas?
<crdlb> svejeisto: that sounds like a better question for ##windows
<devin_> hrm
<svejeisto> oh, ok
<svejeisto> thnx
<dirtyhand> whats a good Linux app to do production server backups on an external HD?
<RedEyess> all i have access to is Linux
<pwnager> how do i get azureus working? i have it installed, but i cant seem to dl torrents
<RedEyess> i would use windows to fix the mbr
<wazeem> ok has anyone dealt with the rt73 driver for ubuntu?
<RedEyess> but i don't have the opportunity
<LjL> !info mbr > RedEyess
<LjL> !info ms-sys > RedEyess
<Jack_Sparrow> RedEyess: you would boot the windows cd and use their recovery mode...
<RedEyess> ok
<RedEyess> I have Vista
<d10b> Why does "find / -name %1 2> /dev/null" output nothing when i run it from a shell script?
<shameless> heheh, i've got my dual boot vista/ubuntu running a mac osx skin, it's wonderfully clusterfucked
<RedEyess> and at the command line, there is no fdisk
<RedEyess> or fixmbr
<LjL> d10b: what is %1?
<dirtyhand> whats a good Linux app to do production server backups on an external HD?
<wazeem> oh man ubuntu is so hard to use and i feel helpless X(
<Jack_Sparrow> dirtyhand: basic dd comand should do it
<LjL> !wifi > wazeem    (wazeem, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dirtyhand> dd?
<Brolx> Jack_Sparrow: I'm new to Linux, so you'll need to be patient. What exactly is a pastebin?
<Seivan|> Is there a way to see your CPU temperature, in the console?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<LjL> !pastebin > Brolx    (Brolx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !info lm-sensors > Seivan|
<wazeem> i have gone over the wifi docs
<Pky> RedEyess: What do you want to do?
<wazeem> but nothing makes sense
<shameless> has anyone running kiba-dock on gutsy run into an issue with booting it up? cause i have a weird bug and it won't boot up anymore, i got it to work once, but now it won't open
<Seivan|> LjL dont understand, should I download it
<viro> kiba dock?
<RedEyess> I want to remove grub
<d10b> %1 is the filename.  i have that line in a shell script so i can just type "f filename"
<LjL> !info lm-sensors | Seivan|
<ubotu> seivan|: lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<RedEyess> from within Linux
<the-papster> gcc wont compile
<bulmer> hectorpal-> what is your entry for that command not needing password?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I turn off "look for sources CD" remotely?
<Pky> RedEyess: And just boot into windows?
<LjL> Seivan|: you should type « sudo apt-get install lm-sensors », like with all packages
<CaptainMorgan> I'm trying to install g++
<RedEyess> yes
<pwnager> how do i dl torrents with azureus?
<shameless> yeah, kiba dock
<Seivan|> LjL done, what now =)
<LjL> Seivan|: then run "sudo sensors-detect"
<the-papster> CaptainMorgan: sudo apt-get install g++
<hectorpal> blumer: working on it. Maybe I have it...
<shameless> i'm trying to finish off a full mac skin, and i can't get it to work properly
<Jack_Sparrow> RedEyess: YOu cant remove grub and leave working windows from linux.. unless you have a copy of the mbr from a special backup.. which is doubtful
<jimmygoon> what program can i use for media synchronization?
<Pky> RedEyess: And you can only boot to nix? Why don't you fix your grub to give you a choice?
<wazeem> how can i make ubuntu drivers from a windows driver :S
<CaptainMorgan> the-papster, incorrect - I already applied that command
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RedEyess> i am using the live cd
<the-papster> thats the exact command i just used
<RedEyess> i haven't booted from within Linux from the hard drive
<wazeem> !ndiswrapper
<the-papster> CaptainMorgan: try this command first "apt-get update"
<LjL> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<andre_> Hey guys, I'm having a hard time formatting my harddrive.... Gparted is taking forever to start up
<LjL> pf
<Seivan|> LjL now what?
<LjL> Seivan|: now run "sensors"
<Pky> RedEyess: You could also boot a Windows XP/Vista disk and get into the repair terminal and run fixmbr
<wazeem> !info ndiswrapper
<Seivan|> LjL no sensors found
<Brolx> Jack_Sparrow and LjL: Thanks. This is the URL. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47055/
<RedEyess> ok
<wazeem> lol sorry for spamming
<RedEyess> let me try that
<RedEyess> thanks
<Vad1> Where can I get libwxgtk that's bigger than version 2.8.7? I need it for code::blocks, but the latest in the repos is 2.8.0.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pky: he was told that ages ago..
<LjL> Seivan|: didn't sensors-detect find any?
<wazeem> i think those commands dont work for me
<Seivan|> LjL it did, and it added
<Pky> Jack_Sparrow: And he turned it down?
<LjL> Seivan|: try either rebooting or adding manually the ones it found (by doing "sudo modprobe module-name" for each module it detected)
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan-> remove the entry for cdrom in /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<Nematocyst> Seivan|, need to modprobe them first then.  or reboot
<the-papster> CaptainMorgan: is it working yet?
<Vad1> Where can I get libwxgtk that's bigger than version 2.8.7? I need it for code::blocks, but the latest in the repos is 2.8.0.
<Flare183> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SeanTater> Is there a way to divide a terminal in half, so I can run two programs and see their outputs separately?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pky: What ya gonna do..  he will figure it out
<crdlb> SeanTater: I believe screen can do that
<andre_> Hey guys, I'm having a hard time formatting my harddrive.... Gparted is taking forever to start up
<Flare183> SeanTater:> use two terminals
<wols_> andre_: why do you need gparted to format something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brolx: that looks fine.  It looks like he installed feisty and upgraded you to gutsy
<the-papster> !repeat | andre_
<ubotu> andre_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SeanTater> crdlb: I'll look into it
<andre_> wols_: What do you suggest?
<Jack_Sparrow> andre_: mkfs
<wols_> any fdisk program and mkfs*
<jimmygoon> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
#ubuntu 2007-12-06
<jimmygoon> Does anyone have any tips for synchronization?
<Brolx> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, I did that myself when the computer said that I should. But does that explain why the Firefox browser keeps disappearing?
<Flare183> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<andre_> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not sure that my partition is recognised...
<Jack_Sparrow> Brolx: No it should not be the cause.. It looks like a fairly clean install.
<d10b> is there a shell scripting room?
<wols_> d10b: #bash
<LjL> d10b: #bash
<Flare183> #bash
<Brolx> Jack_Sparrow: So I guess I'm stuck with this?
<Zhaozhou> #bash.
<Zhaozhou> :D
<shameless> #bash
<LjL> ok next one who says #bash gets bashed
<Jack_Sparrow> andre_: try the gparted LIVEcd... rather than ubuntu live with gparted.
<Zhaozhou> haha
 * Flare183 laughs
<Jack_Sparrow> Brolx: no. it is fixable,
<Brolx> haha
<Brolx> Okay.
<Jack_Sparrow> Brolx: Try installing flash and java again...
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dirtyhand> Where are the MySQL databases stored in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !java | Brolx
<ubotu> Brolx: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<andre_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, will try it out
<Seivan|> What application could I use to unpack tars in XFCE?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brolx: ONe more question.. how much ram and hard drive space do you have?
<CaptainMorgan> bulmer, that did it, thanks a bunch!
<preaction_> Seivan|, file roller?
<jimmygoon> Seivan|, like... tar?
<Flare183> like ark
<jugh3ad> how can I tell which apps are using the most RAM?
<the-papster> im having trouble with gcc it wont compile my c++ file - i am just starting to learn c++ this is my first app
<comicinke1> jugh3ad: htop
<the-papster> heres the paste link with the cpp file and output
<the-papster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47056/
<crdlb> the-papster: ##c++
<CaptainMorgan> nope.. wait it didn't work
<jugh3ad> ok thanks comicinke1
<Seivan|> preaction_: fileroller is like 40 mb, and GNOMe
<Seivan|> I need a graphical frontend for unpacking tar for XFCE
<crdlb> Seivan|: ask in #xubuntu
<the-papster> crdlb: what was that for?
<yakov_> hello
<crdlb> I think there's an xfarchive or something
<trimeta> My TEW-423PI wi-fi PCI card keeps getting its IRQ disabled at boot. How do I stop this?
<Brolx> Jack_Sparrow: So I should go with the Gutsy Gibbon link on the Flash page?
<Some_Person> Where can I get the Ubuntu Wait cursor in Animated GIF format?
<CaptainMorgan> bulmer, I commented out the cdrom line but it's still not allowing me to install
<preaction_> Seivan|, you can use it under XFCE, unless you want kark (which uses the KDE libs). XFCE requires the GTK libs already
<trimeta> (using Ubuntu Server 7.10)
<crdlb> the-papster: it's the freenode c++ channel
<the-papster> ok cheers!
<LjL> the-papster, include <iostream> rather than <iostream.h> for starters
<NetLarIrvine> is 1gz processor good enough for 7.10?
<yakov_> i've installed dchroot and prepared working chroot, but eventually after i've added non-priv user access to my chroot networking from chroot gone, how can i fix it? please
<lazarus_lupine> yeah i'm running 7.10 kubuntu on a p3 w/ no problems
<Jack_Sparrow> Brolx: I would think so.. but I dont see it atm.  If you are getting the info from the bot' link.. then yes follow those instructions
<NetLarIrvine> ok, thanks
<lazarus_lupine> no prob
<lazarus_lupine> i'm also running 7.10 server on a p2 box
<komputes> lazarus_lupine: the installer is smart and installs less graphical features if your system is a P3
<the-papster> LjL: ok done that and now i get this
<the-papster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47057/
<Some_Person> Where can I get the Ubuntu Wait cursor in Animated GIF format?
<lazarus_lupine> I know i wans't looking for compiz or anything like that
<shameless> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shameless> tph
<shameless> pth*
<NetLarIrvine> lazarus_lupine, how about 128 mg Ram
<lazarus_lupine> also komputes I upgraded from 7.04, so it wasn't a fresh install
<andre_> Jack_Sparrow: have you encountered problems with ntfs partitions?
<the-papster> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47057/
<andre_> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to convert it to EXT3 but having some issues
<komputes> lazarus_lupine: I think since 6, the installer is smart
<trimeta> So, no one with any ideas on fixing my wireless card's IRQ problem?
<cricri> hillo, i have a wide screen lappy with intel chipset but i cant set res to 1280x800
<kelsin> the-papster: "using namespace std;" is needed, cout is a member of the std namespace, so you either need to write "std::cout" (I think) every time or include that namespace line
<lazarus_lupine> NetLarIrvine, really it depends on what you want to do. I would probably run xubuntu, I have 380mb of ram,
<lazarus_lupine> you could run kubuntu w/ 128mb but it wouldn't be that snappy
<cricri> the gnome screen does not use the whole lappy screen
<slimz> anyone else
<benzs_s> hey guys, wondering if you can help... on the wine DB site, it says the following: you need to use the git export and the patch from http://elfe.mine.nu/eve/linux/trinity.diff
<benzs_s> the Redist file needs to be run again to install an additional file
<benzs_s> what does this mean?
<slimz> anyone elses host file break upgrading to hardy heron?
<Brolx> Jack_Sparrow: I have 257GB of hard drive space, and I'm unsure how much RAM I have.
<cricri> my boot screen res is fine but wrong in gnome, is it a gnome problem?
<benzs_s> 'git export and the patch from ... ' ?
<Pici> slimz: #ubuntu+1
<NetLarIrvine> I will probably just get more Ram, I want to run it as a server, maybe web server
<lazarus_lupine> komputes, are you just talking about graphical settings, like effects in KDE?
<the-papster> kelsin: now i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47058/
<shredder_> I want to upgrade from 6 to 7.10, I am downloading the 7.10 iso, how do install from there?
<LjL> the-papster: seems you'd have to add «  using namespace std;  » after the include line
<jimmygoon> anyone use unison?
<Danaman5> Hi, I'm having trouble with my simplified Chinese character font - some characters appear grayed out or fragmented.  Does anyone know how to help?
<kelsin> the-papster: use g++ to compile
<lazarus_lupine> NetLarIrvine, if you just want a basic headless server 128 is ok, my p2 server has 192 and runs apache and a few other things fine
<hectorpal> bulmer: stil there?
<jimmygoon> Is the turning into ##C++?
<the-papster> kelsin
<the-papster> thanks kelsin
<the-papster> but how do i now execute the program?
<NetLarIrvine> Well I will probably want the GUI too
<Ttech> I got a quick question, how do I get that nice 3d cube desktop switcher?
<Ttech> Installed on Ubntu?
<lazarus_lupine> fluxbox would be fine, thats what I did
<kelsin> the-papster: if it spit out a.out just run "./a.out"
<crdlb> the-papster: ##c++ please, this is not a programming channel
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> Brolx: Sorry< i was busy.. do you think you have over 256 and do you know if you are sharing ram with your video card.. as in onboard video and not a plugin card
<Gekone> Buonanotte a tutti, ragazzuoli.
<Ttech> huh?
<trimeta> Ttech: Look for info on compiz fusion.
<the-papster> it doesn't hurt does it? crdlb
<jimmygoon> the-papster, "using namespace std;" predicates the need for std:: prefix
<Ttech> trimeta: Thanks... That's all I needed to know.
<Flare183> !compiz | Ttech
<ubotu> Ttech: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<hectorpal> repeating my question: I add a line like that to my sudoers: myuser ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/myprogram, but when I do sudo /usr/bin/myprogram it still ask for the password
<benzs_s> "you need to use the git export and the patch from http://elfe.mine.nu/eve/linux/trinity.diff" <- what is this asking me to do?
<Flare183> !diff
<henrymiller> http://listazeus.xdcc.it/bot/Crystal|Bot|010.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diff - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Brolx> Jack_Sparrow: I know I have at least 512, maybe 1 GB (not sure), and I don't know if that's the case.
<Jack_Sparrow> the-papster: We need to limit the scope of our support to ubuntu.. specifics about programming should go to that channel
<henrymiller> http://listazeus.xdcc.it/bot/Crystal|Bot|010.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Brolx: then that should not be the issue, just one of many things to check..
<the-papster> well.. i didnt know that it was specifically about programming
<Ttech> Flare183: You like the bot. :P  LOL  And htanks
<the-papster> i asked how to run a program
<kelsin> hectorpal: can you pastebin the relevant parts of your sudoers file, and I assume you can sudo normally still?
<Flare183> np yeah i do
<Jack_Sparrow> Brolx: Good luck, I need to go to a windows box and get some work done
<CaptainMorgan> bulmer, /etc/apt/sources.list.save is commented for that line... why won't it work?
<Brolx> Ah, thanks.
<hectorpal> kelsin: going...
<Ttech> Flare183: Can I just do apt to install copiz?
<Flare183> yeah
<Flare183> Ttech:> yeah sudo apt-get install compiz
<Ttech> Flare183: Ok, and last question, which one do I need to get the nice cube?
<Brolx> great... it says the Flash plugin is not installed. now what?!
<Flare183> Check off Desktop Cube on Compziconfig settings manager
<CaptainMorgan> how do I turn off "look for sources CD" remotely? after attempting sudo apt-get install g++ I get this message looking for the CD, but I'm in a remote location and can't insert it.. so I edited /etc/apt/sources.list.gave's line related to the CD, and it stil lwon't work
<CaptainMorgan> any ideas?
<Ttech> Flare183: Thanks
<trimeta> CaptainMorgan: vim /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the line for the CD.
<Flare183> Ttech:> np
<trimeta> Oh, you already said that. Sorry.
<hectorpal> kelsin: http://pastebin.com/m72ff9e29
<kelsin> benzs_s: wine is kept in a git repository (it's like CVS or svn), they are saying you need to checkout the code (follow a git tutorial or http://wiki.winehq.org/GitWine) then apply that patch, then compile and install wine
<benzs_s> kelsin: oh right... sounds tough. i'll get right on that wiki page
<Brolx> cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<cricri> what are the setup needed for a widescreen on the ubuntu os
<ere4si> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cricri> gnome does not use the whole screen, on the live cd and on the full install
<Brolx> never mind. Firefox disappeared again. bye
<CaptainMorgan> trimeta, I have now deleted it and it's still asking for it
<the-papster> goodybye channel
<trimeta> CaptainMorgan: Wait, you totally wiped /etc/apt/sources.list?
<trimeta> Or you just deleted the CD line?
<CaptainMorgan> omg sorry... someone told me sources.list.save... I haven't tried sources.list
<trimeta> sources.list.save is the backup...sources.list is the one it actually uses...
<tuna> I'm trying to get a new ipod working on ubuntu. ubotus quide is useless, does anyone knowhow to do this?
<local> hello there
<pike_> tuna: what prob are you running into
<pike_> tuna: and what kind of ipod 5.5 gen?
<tuna> when I plug it in, the machine finds /dev/sdb, but no partitions on it
<tuna> I am not sure, it's brand new
<local> i'm having big trouble with mdadm, i'm worriyng if i lost all my datas, anyone can give me help with gutsy/mdadm/raid1
<cizarr> how could i check if my iso file is not damaged?
<tuna> it has music on it and works in windows
<pike_> tuna: is it a windows or mac ipod
<pike_> tuna: ok so it is fat32
<tuna> it has also worked on a mac...
<skyfalcon866> #kubuntu
<ice109> anyone in here speak spanish really well?
<pike_> tuna: try sudo mkdir /media/ipod; sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sdb2 /media/ipod
<Pici> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jake_> quick question.
<jake_> i have a sony vaio
<jsoftw> How do I get xorg to reload fonts?
<pike_> tuna: if it worked on win its fat32 windows is not intelligent enought to understand many file formats without help
<jsoftw> I have installed Terminus font, and its not showing up
<tuna> pike: wpike: I cannot see /dev/sdb2
<ice109> ubotu no busco ayuda con ubuntu, busca ayuda con la lengua
<jake_> and im wondering how can i configure my computer so my external speakers work????
<tuna> pike it says sdb2 does not exist
<Pici> ice109: ubotu is a bot, /j #ubuntu-es
<matttis> hi, did someone miss his/her bookmarks after updating to firefox 2.0.0.11 ?
<ice109> i don't want to talk about ubuntu
<hectorpal> kelsin: It has been solved. Tramp in #debian. I was putting a rule that override a previous one. Order matters
<ice109> i want to talk about spanish
<pike_> tuna: unplug it and replug then type 'dmesg | tail' does it say sdb or sdc or what
<Pici> ice109: this is an english only support channel.
<ice109> with someone who speak to me about it in english
<ice109> i don't need help with ubuntu
<ice109> i need help with the spanish language
<jake_> anyone?
<pike_> ice109: maybe someone in #ubuntu-offtopic can help out
<Pici> ice109: try ##linguistics
<ice109> muchos gracias pici
<kelsin> hectorpal: :) good
<shah> anybody had any success installing avanquest MPT via wine here?
<kelsin> hectorpal: I was duplicating it and stumped lol
<tuna> pike: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk ||| sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<matttis> I miss m bookmarks after updating to firefox 2.0.0.11 What can i do ?
<tuna> wuh?
<kelsin> hectorpal: ahhh the admin line overwrites lol cool :)
<eVipere> Hey, anyone know how to remove a device from an mdadm array, when the device is not physically connected?
<hectorpal> kelsin: it took Tramp some time. lol :-)
<pike_> tuna: dmesg | grep "  sd" file.txt | awk "{print $ 4}" | tail -n 1   says what thats a little involved but i copied it from one of my mount scripts :-)
<hectorpal> kelsin: BTW, the sudoers by default can help by saying that: "hey, put extra rules here, that may be override" or something like that
<pike_> tuna: one sec
<MikeH> How can I mount a bin/cue under linux?
<bruenig> !iso | MikeH
<ubotu> MikeH: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pike_> tuna: so if you sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb it shows no partitions?
<ivan_> donde puedo conseguir controladores para impresora canon MP 130di
<Pici> !es | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MikeH> bruenig, so only way is to convert to iso then?
<slimz> anyone feel like helping me fix my host file? i can't use sudo anymore
<tuna> pike: yes
<tuna> no partitions
<LjL> slimz: boot into recovery mode and change it from there
<LjL> !hostname > slimz    (slimz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tuna> it has music on it and I'm listening to it right now
<pike_> tuna: you have any music saved on it or is it pretty new ipod
<pike_> ok
<gordonjcp> MikeH: are you possibly MikeH that I know from the Mirage list?
<bruenig> MikeH, indeed
<jake_> anyone care to help me w/ my sound problem?
<MikeH> gordonjcp, Afraid not, no.
<MikeH> bruenig, thanks
<joerlend> hmm. I have a 1.8Ghz sempron with 1.5GB RAM. I'm using a onboard vesa VGA. If I try to play a normal video file, CPU goes to 100% and it lags. What can I do to fix this?
<gordonjcp> MikeH: ;-) nm then...
<xvoltx> jake is your sound card on the ubuntu hcl?
<juano__> !alsa > jake_
<eVipere> LOL @ joerlend, sempron, problem found.
<jake_> on the what?
<matttis> I miss my bookmarks after updating to firefox 2.0.0.11 What can i do to get them back ?
<LjL> joerlend, if with that you mean that you're using the "vesa" driver, that's unsurprising
<xvoltx> hardware compatibility list
<joerlend> LjL, it is? Will I be better off using standard vga or something?
<pteague> what's the latest ubuntu? gutsy?
<jake_> idk? how do i check?
<joerlend> pteague, yes.
<pike_> tuna: you know what model it is?
<LjL> joerlend, no, you're better off using the correct driver for your card. i seriously doubt it *only* supports vesa.
 * pteague updates /etc/apt/sources.list...
<LjL> joerlend: find out what card it actually is
<michael_> Im using Gutsy, with Cedega and WoW installed-- The game is so slow i can't log in, anyone seen this before?
<pike_> joerlend: and sempron is a fine proc
<joerlend> pteague, gutsy is ubuntu 7.10, which means October 2007.
<tuna> Pike: ipod nano 8gb, I got
<Pici> !upgrade | pteague please use the correct upgrade method
<ubotu> pteague please use the correct upgrade method: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xvoltx> ok jake 2 steps
<joerlend> pike_, it should suffice.
<jake_> xvoltx: how do i check?
<xvoltx> standby
<MikeH> gordonjcp, Seems to be a few MikeH's around :)
<pteague> Pici> k, but i'm upgrading ubuntu-server
<eVipere> michael: Yeah, I have... I had WoWo running just fine, then I updated compiz and it freaked out... never found out why..
<jake_> sorry
<joerlend> LjL, it's an onboard though.
<LjL> joerlend: means nothing, it's still a card. intel maybe?
<Pici> pteague: there are still different instructions for that. `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<xvoltx> at terminal sudo lspci -n
<michael_> eVipere_: How do i get the game to patch itself?
<LjL> joerlend: try « lshw -C display »
<jsoftw> Anyone know how to reload fonts?
<pteague> k
<Jangari> can anyone tell me if it's possible to navigate to samba network directories from a terminal?
<jsoftw> I added a new font ( terminus ) and its not showing up in xfce4-terminal
<gordonjcp> MikeH: sadly as a lot of old old ISPs drop off the net, a lot of the people I used to know 10 years ago online are getting out of touch :-/
<Pici> pteague: read the page though, I think theres something extra I'm forgetting
<joerlend> LjL, VIA  S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter
<kelsin> jsoftw: you can mount them with the mount command
<jake_> okay, then what?
<eVipere> michael: it should run the updates just fine... you may need to run them manually sometimes though.
<pteague> currently upgrading feisty packages...  will check that next...
<CaptainMorgan> trimeta, I have deleted that line with the cdrom, but now sudo apt-get install g++ returns E: Can't find g
<jsoftw> kelsin: _what_ ?
<matttis> I miss my bookmarks after updating to firefox 2.0.0.11 What can i do to get them back ? The backup file is overwritten too
<pike_> tuna: it seems there may be some issues with new nano and linux
<pteague> Pici> if it's close to debian it should be pretty easy... done that a couple times :)
<michael_> eVipere_: How is that done???
<kelsin> jsoftw: wrong user, sorry
<xvoltx> copy the results to http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ and hit check
<kelsin> Jangari: you can mount them with the mount command
<trimeta> CaptainMorgan: Are you sure that g++ is the proper name?
<MikeH> bruenig, next question, what will play the resulting VCD under linux?
<jake_> okay
<pike_> tuna: however it has been addressed im just not sure if current packages in gutsy are late enough version to work
<tuna> pike: there are many threads on the forum that say they got thiers to work, but they all jump past the mounting as if it just worked
<jake_> thanks
<trimeta> And there are other lines there for the online repositories, right?
<MikeH> Totem just gives me "cannot read from resource"
<CaptainMorgan> trimeta, absolutely
<CaptainMorgan> trimeta, I just installed it on my laptop system
<joerlend> LjL, I switched drivers. Do I need to restart X?
<Jangari> i can mount it fine, i just want to have terminal be able to search it, etc.,
<tuna> pike: I got gtkpod  and libgpod compiled from svn
<pike_> ah
<xvoltx> does it say yes for your sound card?
<kelsin> Jangari: what do you mean by "terminal be able to search it"?
<LjL> joerlend: yes. make sure you know how to go back to the old drivers if it fails.
<joerlend> I do. :)
<Jangari> using cd, ls, etc.,
<michael_> eVipere: How do i dl them manually
<jake_> yeah....
<jake_> but it doesnt work with my speakers....
<kelsin> Jangari: yeah so once you mount it, just go to the mount point in the terminal (if gnome is mounting it, it's probably in /media/<something>"
<Jangari> list directories/files in a folder, i can only currently do that for my local files
<xvoltx> ok then if your card is ok (or if you had sound come out of it before) then it should work in ubuntu.
<Jangari> ah, alright
<kelsin> Jangari: run "df" to see where things are mounted currently
<tuna> pike: and 2.6.23.9 kernel.
<jake_> it never has worked though
<eVipere> michael: That can be challenging sometimes.  You'll have to look on some gaming sites for them.  a quick google search of patch 2.x.x and WoW should yield something.
<xvoltx> is it onboard audio?
<Jangari> will it be /media/"server"/"share"?
<tuna> All i get when I plug it in is a /dev/sdb, no partitions on it
<michael_> ok thanks
<pike_> tuna: i never had a problem mounting it. i suppose worst case you could run xp in vmware or virtualbox
<jake_> what???
<tuna> pike: don't have xp
<tuna> pike: not stealing it
<michael_> eVipere: Is there any kind of memory quota or limit i may have set, upon installation, it told me i didnt have enough memory
<hectorpal> ok guys, thanks for your time. You are helping a former fedora user to conver to ubuntu
<kelsin> Jangari: mount it up, and run "df" and you'll see where it is
<michael_> eVipere: I didnt ahve enough ram-- But i've played WoW on this computer with windows before
<pike_> tuna: i hereby will you my old copy of xp
<xvoltx> is it built onto your motherboard or is it a card you installed into a PCI/expansion slot?
<kelsin> Jangari: it also helps me if you put "kelsin:" at the front of you lines, should just need to type "kel" then hit tab if you have a good irc client
<pteague> Pici> found it - `server is sudo aptitude install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade;`
<jake_> built in.
<rhsanborn> Do you guys know of a windows based program that can create ext3 partitions? I'm trying to install on a usb drive, but the ubuntu installer is having a hard time partitioning my drive
<jake_> its plugged into my headphones jack
<Pici> pteague: there it is :)
<xvoltx> then probably a bad onboard sound controller it's a common problem.
<jake_> what should i do????
<kelsin> rhsanborn: might have an easier time just using a nother live cd, like knoppix
<pike_> tuna: sorry wasnt more help. not sure what the issue is i know you can fix it by redoing the partitions in inlinux but youd need to backup your music
<joerlend> LjL, that was much better. Thank you. :)
<eVipere> michael: sounds like a setting in wine/cedaga.  1G is enough.
<xvoltx> get a pci sound card and install it
<xvoltx> something linux friendly, in the market myself.
<jake_> but i dual boot and it works in vista
<jsoftw> I see.
<xvoltx> oh then it's probably a setting or conflict
<GIMPY22> Hello everyone, I'm having problems with the test command in Ubuntu. When I do something like test 1 -eq 1 it doesn't return any values, even when I do stuff like test --help nothing happens. Test does exist as verified by which test
<jake_> so how do i fix???
<pteague> rhsanborn> try making it an ext2 & see if that works... only diff between ext2 & ext3 is 3 is journalized... otherwise ext3 uses ext2...  afaik there isn't a windows app to create ext2/3 partitions... however there is a driver available that will allow windows to *read* them
<xvoltx> is your BIOS set to non plug and play os?
<michael_> eVipere: I checked for any of the settings, the cedega site said to clear quota or something they didnt elaborate on it
<xvoltx> paste what sound card you have here from the hcl results
<GIMPY22> anyone know why test doesn't seem to work?
<jake_> 8086284b	Yes	Intel Corporation	82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller	snd-hda-intel	v2.6.21
<kelsin> GIMPY22: test returns a value by it's exit code, after you run it you need to run "echo $?" to see it
<GIMPY22> oh, I figured it'd print the return value back to the screen.
<xvoltx> what kind of audio you trying to play?
<GIMPY22> thanks I'll try echo $?
<eVipere> michael: Go figure... cedaga not being very useful... try just running wine: wine /path/to/WoW.exe   may work better.
<jake_> anything. movies music. i dont care
<jake_> nothing works
<rhsanborn> will try it, thanks
<matttis> My firefox bookmarks ran away !! WHAT can I do ?!?
<pike_> michael_: wine is to a state that it usually equals or trumps cedega these days
<michael_> eVipere: does wine need to be installed separatly
<kelsin> GIMPY22: and in scripts that is what "if" checks when you call "if [ 1 -eq 1 ]; then" etc
<michael_> but i paid for cedega :(
<xvoltx> check settings/mixer settings
<jake_> k
<eVipere> Probably, cedaga is a hacked-up version of wine designed for better gaming.....
<GIMPY22> so you don't put the test command in the evaluation brackets?
<GIMPY22> so weird, in my fedora script I use if test q -eq k; then
<michael_> does cedega have anything worthy of dling :(
<pike_> GIMPY22: usually you might go ahead and and assign a variable the return value like RETVAR=$?  then use that in your if later
<michael_> or transgaming for that matter
<jake_> wait.... how do i get to settings?
<GIMPY22> I see.
<kelsin> GIMPY22: yeah that works too, [ is an alias for test
<pike_> tifine: you can do that too
<GIMPY22> ahhh
<xvoltx> make sure your intel is selected in the drop down list of devices. I run xubuntu its applications for me
<eVipere> They may have gotten better, but last time I knew a while back, I was better off with installing wine from apt-repository, or just building it myself for better performance.
<pteague> if you want a free release of cedega... go download & install eve-online for linux
<tifine> pike_: what i can do that too ?
<GIMPY22> and echo $? just prints the return value of the last process that ran?
<pike_> tifine: sorry wrong nick
<kelsin> yep $? always has the return value of the last process
<jake_> where do i find that though. im running gutsy 7.10, gnome
<GIMPY22> cool thanks.
<pteague> i'm not sure if it will let you play other games, but it downloads all the default settings for every other game...
<eVipere> Now, anyone know how to remove an mdadm array, when a drive is not attached physically to the PC anymore?
<xvoltx> not sure I only ever run 6.06 and am new myself.
<pteague> eVipere> comment the line or delete it out of /etc/fstab ?
<jake_> how do you get to settings?
<xvoltx> but I can tell you your card is supported and it's probably something simple
<Jack_Sparrow> xvoltx: Dapper.. that was a nice release
<eVipere> pteague: um... no, the mdadm app doesn't rely on /etc/fstab.
<xvoltx> I am always a little behind the times Jack_Sparrow
<hobbesmaster> is there a way to get a "open command line here" type menu option in the file browser?
<xvoltx> rather absolute stability vs newest features
<pteague> eVipere> check /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<eVipere> pteague: completely commented out....
<Jack_Sparrow> xvoltx: Same here, let the others enjoy the fluffy features, I only need the basics.
<pteague> eVipere> all i remember from setting it up was i had a funky time trying to get to specifically take the drives in a certain order...  it apparently pulls drives from /proc/partitions
<GIMPY22> okay another question, do you have to define types in bash scripts? i.e I did t=2 test t -eq 2  and the terminal reports that t is a "bad number"
<pteague> eVipere> oh & might also want to check /proc/mdstat
<Kyptan> i'm having an issue with my triple-boot system
<MikeH> Guys, what can I use to play a kvcd once I've mounted an iso
<TerribleTickler> anyone talk in here
<MikeH> I've tried gxine, but it tells me it has no plugin for vcd
<pike_> GIMPY22: test $t -eq 2
<eVipere> pteague: /proc is rebuilt everytime the OS is booted up, and it just displays the status of the md arrays.
<Kyptan> i can't get ubuntu to load
<MikeH> mplayer doesn't work, I'm lost :S
<GIMPY22> ARRGHH LoL obvious mistake, thanks :-P
<Kyptan> even though its the last one i installed
<TerribleTickler> linux is hard to learn
<xvoltx> yeah. I am trying out xubuntu 6.06 for the first time on a system with 256mb ram, and celeron 1.7 cpu. want to see if it can hack some audio playback and ripping/network monitor and web browsing/design
<pteague> eVipere> yes, but it's something to check & see if, even though the drive has been removed, it's still *finding* the drive or assuming it's there
<drkfce> Hi all.  Has anyone been able to get superkaramba to work in gnome?  I know about gdesklets and screenlets, but I have some custom themes in superkaramba that I want someone else to use.
<Pici> TerribleTickler: do you have a question we can answeR?
<CaptainMorgan> trimeta, bulmer "The program 'g++' can be found in the following packages: * g++" when I try to apt-get install g++ it says "g" can't be found
<MasterShrek> drkfce, superkaramba is for kde
<xvoltx> hope to use it to ssh into a web server 233Mhz box with a scsi drive
<pteague> which means may have to remove it from /dev
<trimeta> CaptainMorgan: Maybe use quotes around it? I don't know.
<TerribleTickler> well I need to link that can show me how to black list old madwifi or what ever so i can compile new madwifi
<MasterShrek> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<CaptainMorgan> great.. I deleted the line and now it can't be found, at least when the line was there, it looked for it and then asked me for the cd
<pike_> CaptainMorgan: sudo apt-get update
<drkfce> MasterShrek: Aramok is also for kde, but it works fine.  I thought you could interchangebly install kde/gnome programs?
<CaptainMorgan> pike_, thanks!
<drkfce> amarok*
<TerribleTickler> thank you
<Jangari> hmm, how do i mount from a terminal?
<Jangari> a server, that is
<robr> is there somewhere I can get a list of support or unsupported hardware?
<MasterShrek> drkfce, yuo can try it, but ive never heard of superkaramba in gnome
<LjL> drkfce: sure you can, they're just slower to start up and overall you take up more memory
<LjL> !hardware > robr    (robr, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MasterShrek> Jangari, user the command mount
<thor> CaptainMorgan you install g and associated files by installing build-essential
<robr> thx
<Jangari> yes, MasterShrek, i'm getting the message "mount: can't find (server name) in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<drkfce> thanks for the help though :)
<MasterShrek> Jangari, what kinda server? samba?
<judgement07> help: how come devede is still working if i uninstalled it, also i installed the .deb pkg
<Jangari> i normally nav to it through a window using samba, yes
<Annirak> What do I need to do in order to get Ubuntu 7.1 installed on a partitioned RAID alongside Vista?  Hardware is Intel P965 with ICH8, Core 2 Q6600.
<Jangari> well, the address prints out as smb://server/share
<MasterShrek> Jangari, sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /mount/point
<CaptainMorgan> thor,  build-essential ?
<CaptainMorgan> hmm..
<Jangari> mount point?
<GIMPY22> does anyone know if the 2.6.22 kernel has Xen built into the kernel (So I don't need to get a modified kernel for dom0 and DomU?)
<MasterShrek> Jangari, if you need add to the end: -o username=<user>,password=<pass>
<MasterShrek> well you need to mount it somewhere
<thor> CaptainMorgan right...it should install g++ if I am not mistaken
<h_man> hi to all
<renegade420> hello
<GIMPY22> hi
<renegade420> #eeepc
<renegade420> ah crap
<astro76> renegade420, /join #channelname
<neil_d> with python using a cairo.PDFSurface() can you generate multi-page pdf documents ?
<matttis> My firefox bookmarks ran away !! WHAT can I do ?!?
<matttis> My firefox bookmarks ran away !! WHAT can I do ?!?
<renegade420> thank you :)
<michael_> anyone know the command to dl and install Mozilla Activx Control?
<MasterShrek> you better go catch them!
<matttis> but where did they ran to ?
<Strangework> How exactly do I check to see if my graphics card is functioning properly?
<Annirak> What do I need to do in order to get Ubuntu 7.1 installed on a partitioned RAID5 alongside Vista?  Hardware is Intel P965 with ICH8, Core 2 Q6600.  The partitioner sees 4 drives instead of the RAID.
<matttis> michael_: maybe use the mozdev website
<Pici> matttis: look in ~/.mozilla/
<matttis> Pici: nothing there
<michael_> matttis: itll be tough, im at work and they have a filter, but ill try, you know any commands?
<astro76> Annirak, you need the alternate install cd to install on raid
<Annirak> astro76: I have the complete DVD
<matttis> michael_: no, sorry. the name looks like an name of an extension
<astro76> Annirak, that is supposed to have the alternate installer on it also
<Strangework> How exactly do I check to see if my graphics card is functioning properly?
<juano__> Strangework: glxgears
<Annirak> astro76: specifically, I have the "ubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64.iso" image.  So if I use the alternate install available on the menu of that disc, it should work?
<Strangework> thanks juano_
<juano__> Strangework: np
<renegade420> Does anyone here have an Eeee PC?
<nny> g nickserv identify service
<nny> lol damn
<michael_> anyone know the command to dl and install Mozilla Activx Control?
<Annirak> oooo
<matttis> Pici: i happened after an update off ff and noscript
<Annirak> password!
<LjL> nny: "service" isn't exactly a strong password either
<nny> lol its just for IRC
<nny> but yeah
<Pici> matttis: An Ubuntu upgrade?
<FangLiger> okay i need some serious amounts of help, i'm very close to swearing off linux entirely
<matttis> Pici; firefox was an ubuntu upgrade, yes
<FangLiger> my internet keeps behaving like a rabid wolverine
<nny> and the xchat default for ubuntu *starts* in the mains creen and shifts to #ubuntu usually while I am automagically entering in my /msg nickserv etc.
<Annirak> FangLiger You need to describe the problem a little more technically for us.  CAT-5e does not generally grow fur.
<uosyo> irc.indymedia.org
<matttis> michael_: http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/mozilla.htm    maybe you'll something there
<MasterShrek> nny put your password in the nickserv box in the settings for the server
<FangLiger> lol Annirak: it's wireless
<Aok> Johnny?
<nny> MasterShrek, i'll check that out
<jimjam> What does a ~ after a filename mean?
<FangLiger> i'm running a gigabyte 802.11b PCI card
<danbhfive> jimjam: usually temporary
<Annirak> FangLiger Let me rephrase then.  Air does not generally grow hair, teeth, and hydrophobia
<Strangework> juano_: I ran the glxgears program, it has given approx 880fps. What worries me is that every so often, every 4 seconds, the gears are 'interrupted', solid black boxes appear over the gears. What does this mean?
<FangLiger> i read referance to the RT61 chipset having problems
<michael_> matttis: thats where i was previously, what do i do with the bin files?
<FangLiger> lol @Annirak
<astro76> jimjam, some text editors save backup copies with ~ at the end of the name
<pike_> jimjam: type 'echo ~' in a terminal and youll see
<Pici> Strangework: glxgears is not a benchmark
<FangLiger> it seems to randomly stop working
<Pelo> g'night folks
<matttis> michael_: execute
<Strangework> Pici, excuse me?
<jimjam> danbhfive: Alright. So they'll get cleaned up as time progresses? I don't have to worry about duplicate files?
<FangLiger> it still has connection it just wont send or recieve packets
<danbhfive> FanLiger: you could try changing the channel that the wireless is running on, are you using ndiswrapper?
<jimjam> astro76: Oh, I hadn't considered that.
<Strangework> Pici, oh, I see
<michael_> matttis: is this a command, or how do i execute
<Pici> Strangework: Its not a benchmark, it means nothing.  If anything, its drawing faster than your screen can display.
<danbhfive> jimjam: i dunno, I've never really paid attention to them
<matttis> michael_: ./file.bin
<astro76> jimjam, they won't get deleted automatically
<FangLiger> Danbhfive: i don't know what ndiswrapper is, i'm running channel 6 would that cause a problem?
<dORSY> ^j ubuntu/hu
<jimjam> astro76: Oh, ok. Thanks.
<Annirak> FangLiger http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Gigabyte
<darklos> hello
<Annirak> well, these guys will be more helpful than me
<Strangework> Pici: Hm, well, I attempted running Nexuiz on Ubuntu, the FPS has dropped drastically compared to when I played it on Vista
<Annirak> I must go
<FangLiger> grrrrr.....i wish i knew which one i was using off the top of my head
<danbhfive> FangLiger: well, channel 6 is the default, if other networks are operating on the same channel, it can cause problems
<UnNaturalHigh> anyone know a good media player to listen to streaming music that allows you to change the amount of buffer used?
<Strangework> Pici: What can I do about this?
<FangLiger> i should be the only one in range, but i know occasionally i will pick up my neighbor's network at like 1% strenght that might explain the intermittant problems
<michael_> matttis: is the file name the name it shows in my download box, youll have to break it down for meh, im extrmemly new at this
<FangLiger> but i don't have that problem in windows
<FangLiger> just in ubuntu
<Lunks> danbhfive: should rsync take forever? =P
<michael_> matttis: its showing as a exe file btw
<Lunks> danbhfive: and why -aS?
<Lunks> I looked at man page and couldn't figure why
<OldMarLaw> re
<novice42> I have a question. Why can I not write to the etc folder when I'm logged in as root
<neko> hi people
<matttis> michael_: what did you download ?
<OldMarLaw> novice42: You should be able to
<neko> are you using xchat client ?
<OldMarLaw> novice42: can you report the returned error ?
<michael_> matttis: Here is the Mozilla 1.7.7 ActiveX Control Installer (GPG sig). This is built from the latest cut of the 1.7 branch in case anyone is wondering why this is tagged 1.7.7 when the latest "official" Mozilla is 1.7.6.
<novice42> I tried to edit the xorg.conf file logged in as root, but when I try to save it, it tells me that I don't have permission
<michael_> matttis: what is this you ask?? i have no clue-- its the link on the site, aside from that, it wont let me unzip it
<neko> is there a way to easily click on someone name for replying with "randomnickname:" at the start of the input ?
<OldMarLaw> novice42: I presume you are using ubuntu, why do you use root ? Isn't sudo enough ?
<LjL> neko, most people find it easier to just type the first few letters of the nickname and then hit TAB
<novice42> went to root when sudo didn't work but get same in both
<Strangework> I recently attempted running Nexuiz on Ubuntu, the FPS has dropped drastically compared to when I played it on Vista
<neko> LjL, OKeEY !
<neko> thanks
<matttis> michael_: i only found stuff which is .xpi files
<komputes> I remember getting the error when installing software (on a 32 bit ubuntu 7.10 distro), does anyone remember the fix to this: X cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<michael_> matttis: ??? lol
<novice42> \and yes I'm usin ubuntu 7.10
<neko> why i don't jave think about this before
<OldMarLaw> novice42:  so you are using ubuntu right ? did you try sudo nano /etc/X11/xxxx.conf ?
<OldMarLaw> novice42: sorry, didn't see that
<komputes> The actual error happens in Add/Remove: X cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<michael_> matttis: i think i may have found something
<OldMarLaw> novice42:  can you please try the command I said and then once you are done saving by cctrl + x and then pressing Y ?
<michael_> matttis: i was looking at the wrong link-- How do i tel what mozilla version i have
<novice42> didn't know about nano I'll try that
<OldMarLaw> anyway, does anyone know a good channel to discuss c++ or in particular boost library ?
<renegade420> I'm running Xubuntu on an Eee PC.I put gstreamer onn it already.but still no sound! Xmms asking me to configure my sound card.
<Alyxander> whats the command to start network manager?
<Alyxander> the applet?
<astro76> !ot | renegade420
<ubotu> renegade420: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<matttis> michael_: the menu "help" or something like that and than "About.."
<astro76> renegade420, wait xubuntu runs on eeepc?
<renegade420> oh yah
<OldMarLaw> novice42:  doesn't really matter which editor you use .. nano is one of the simplest one .. then you've got vi, vim , emacs .. but they might be overkill for what you've got to do
<astro76> renegade420, ah cool ;)
<renegade420> totally
<renegade420> :P
<michael_> matttis: 2.0.0.06
<michael_> matttis: its not available in the list i dont think
<renegade420> it's so cute and tiny
<Zelofun> can someone help me to install ubuntu?
<OldMarLaw> Zelofun: what is your problem so far ?
<matttis> michael_: is that bad ?
<michael_> matttis: idk-- is it???
<Strangework> I recently attempted running Nexuiz on Ubuntu, the FPS has dropped drastically compared to when I played it on Vista
<matttis> michael_: for which task do you need that activex stuff ?
<Strangework> what can be done?
<juano__> Strangework: my ping is very high in that game dunno why
<danbhfive> whats Nexuiz Strangework?
<michael_> matttis: run WoW's updates
<michael_> matttis: ^^
<juano__> danbhfive: first person shooter game
<jrib> Strangework: have you installed the drivers for your video card?
<Phrozen_One> how do I unmount an ntfs drive if its saying "fusermount: entry for /mnt/sda1 not found in /etc/mtab" ?
<matttis> michael_: under linux ?
<michael_> matttis: yep
<michael_> matttis: have cedega
<Strangework> jrib: not really, my gfx card is some express chipset provided by Intel
<Zelofun> OldMarLaw: i have a HD with 2 partitions... one I have XP installed and the other partition (second partition) I left it unpartitioned to install ubuntu....so far I have ru the live cd...and now I an ot a window "prepare partitions"
<Strangework> jrib: I also need to find out the name. I can't remember it, how can I check it out on Ubuntu?
<matttis> michael_: good to here that it works
<jrib> Strangework: lspci or lshw maybe
<matttis> s/here/hear
<matttis> michael_: well then try to install an old version off Mozilla (not Firefox) and then install the .xpi / extension
<matttis> i'll go now
<endofnite> I've been very close to that before
<matttis> good night
<endofnite> fang but then I booted doze up again then booted straight back into buntu and was glad I did :P
<Strangework> jrib: Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller it is called
<OldMarLaw> Zelofun:  check in pvt
<Constrabus> Anyone with thier eyes on have adesklets running?
<jrib> Strangework: I don't know about intel
<Zelofun> ok
<Strangework> jrib: should I just google that name and look for linux drivers?
<komputes> What causes the error "cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)" on a i386 install?
<komputes> What causes the error "cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)" on a i386 install?
<komputes> sorry for the double
<novice42> ok, that worked. My problem is that I had all the graphic extras turned on for compiz and as soon as I shut down and rebooted all the extras became disabled and are no longer able to be re-enabled
<OldMarLaw> komputes: never heard of that
<novice42> it's on a laptop
<jrib> Strangework: sure, see if you can get 3d acceleration going
<OldMarLaw> komputes: did you try to google that ?
<Pici> komputes: what is the output of uname -a ?
<Strangework> jrib: okay, thanks! :)
<jchamm> Is there a way to make an icon in the Applications -> Accessories -> such that it shows up for all users?
<komputes> OldMarLaw: Yes I googled it
<jrib> komputes: tell us what you are trying to install
<bruenig> jchamm, write a .desktop and drop it in /usr/share/applications
<SpookyET> I'm trying to setup my partitions. I have a 100GB hard drive. / 200MiB  /boot 100 MiB  /swap 3GiB /var 2GiB /tmp 2 GiB /usr 10 GiB /home 75.87 GiB   How are those numbers?
<EnderTheThird> Anyone familiar with the Dell Optiplex GX260?  I'm getting some pretty awful performance on here and with a 2GHz CPU, I really didn't think I would be.
<jchamm> bruenig: Of course... Thanks!
<bruenig> jchamm, I would recommend doing that for all additions period and not bother with that menu editor thing
<komputes> jrib: a program, on 7.10, doesn't matter which one, this error is frequent, i've seen it before
<jchamm> bruenig: Thanks...
<OldMarLaw> SpookyET: just wondering .. isn't 3GB of swap,whatever you ram is, too much ?
<komputes> Pici:  Hey there, I had a question you could maybe help me with: Do you remember what causes the error "cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)" on a i386 install?
<jrib> komputes: it does matter which one if you want help...
<komputes> Pici: wrong paster - Linux seepyou 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Pici> komputes: If I remember correctly, sometimes it can be caused by having the -i386 kernel instead of the -generic kernel
<SpookyET> I suppose it is. But, if you do not manually partition, Ubuntu will setup (4GiB - RAM) = SWAP on 32bit
<Pici> komputes: but not in your case
<Zelofun> OldMarLaw: r u here?
<komputes> jrib: sure it matters, but many things cause this error on an i386
<OldMarLaw> Zelofun: yeah, did you check my private message ?
<fuertesfj> Need help with audio
<komputes> jrib: i mean many apps produce this error
<jrib> komputes: so name one that is producing it now
<Zelofun> OldMarLaw: yes i did but nothing reached here!
<OldMarLaw> SpookyET: Well .. the old rule of dump was double your ram capacity but now days .. that's quite too much
 * jrib does not see why this is like pulling teeth
<komputes> jrib: even if the architechture is correct
<OldMarLaw> SpookyET:  I would say that 2 is more than enough for now days, what ever your ram is
<SpookyET> I have 1GiB of RAM
<SpookyET> Other than that, how are those numbers?
<SpookyET> too much too little?
<michael_> matttis: non of those versions will work with mine on that site
<komputes> jrib: Adobe Reader, VMware player to name a few
<Benalex> SpookyET: I don;t think you need any swap
<danbhfive> OldMarLaw: I have 2g for swap, which never get used at all, with 2g ram.  I only put it there to test hibernation, which failed  :P
<fuertesfj> NEED HELP WITH AUDIO
<fuertesfj> !!!!!!!!
<jrib> !caps | fuertesfj
<ubotu> fuertesfj: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<novice42> is that a common problem with ati cards
<OldMarLaw> danbhfive: so you confirm my theory ?
<bruenig> !!
<komputes> fuertesfj: WHAT???
<danbhfive> OldMarLaw: ya
<Benalex> fuertesfj: describe your problem, and if someone can give you help , you will be called immediately
<OldMarLaw> SpookyET:  Why do you want to setup so many partition ?
<fuertesfj> ok I cant hear anything
<fuertesfj> everythings connected
<OldMarLaw> SpookyET:  Besides home and swap, why do you need more ?
<fuertesfj> it all works on windowa
<SpookyET> OldMartLaw: hardcore:-)
<jrib> komputes: ok, adobe reader.  How are you installing adobe reader exactly?
<fuertesfj> :(
<Benalex> fuertesfj: Sorry but I have to ask,... have you checked volume control if any of your outputs are muted?
<komputes> jrib, Pici OldMarLaw: any solutions yet?
<fuertesfj> noped everythings works great on windows
<Zelofun> OldMarLaw:  unfortuanatelly still do not get anything from u!
<Pici> komputes: jrib asked you a question
<komputes> Add REmove
<komputes> jrib:  Add/Remove
<komputes> jrib: Applications>Add Remove
<Benalex> fuertesfj: I know everything works great in windows, but we are discussing Ubuntu now
<colin__> F10-F12 shortcuts / expose like settings not working on my laptop what gives?
<fuertesfj> yea the volume is all the way up
<Benalex> fuertesfj: and not muted?????
<OldMarLaw> SpookyET: Well .. I'm not that experienced but when I do, I do 2 GB for swaps (and i Think i'm giving more than enough) around 100 megs for boot, and then .. well. whatever you like for / and home
<fuertesfj> yup :(
<colin__> anybody know why my compiz isnt doing the f10-f12 expose like activity?
<OldMarLaw> Zelofun: It seems like you don't get them
<colin__> where you hit f10 - f12 and it will show all the active windows?
<OldMarLaw> colin__:  Are you based in London ?
<colin__> why??
<OldMarLaw> colin__:  Just know someone
<Pici> colin__: did you install compizconfig-settings-manager and are you using that?
<Benalex> fuertesfj: what is your sound card?
<Zelofun> OldMarLaw:  might be a live intall problem with X chat
<SpeakerMania> What is the best/powerful video editor? Kino does not satisfy my needs for ultimate Youtube domination.
<fuertesfj> I have no idea:-/
<colin__> im just using out of the box compiz install on 7.10
<colin__> no im in seattle oldmar
<Pici> !ccsm | colin__
<ubotu> colin__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Gunner_Sr> What is the best blogging authoring tool on Ubuntu for Blogger?
<OldMarLaw> colin__:  Sorry .. just gave that a try
<Benalex> fuertesfj: is your computer a laptop or a desktop PC?
<fuertesfj> desktop
<OldMarLaw> Zelofun:  Ok so, how can I help you ?
<Benalex> fuertesfj:  what is its brand?
<fuertesfj> HP
<angel> are you here ikonia?
<angel> ikonia| buddy?
<Benalex> fuertesfj: try to be more generous in yout replies please.. ::)) what model??
<Pici> angel: hes not really active right now.
<colin__> sure thanks ubotu kinda silly that you have to install that settings manager and that functionality isnt enabled by default
<Strangework> I recently attempted running Nexuiz on Ubuntu, the FPS has dropped drastically compared to when I played it on Vista. My graphics card is Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller. How can I get the best out of my graphics card? I have also been told to activate 3d acceleration, how can I do that?
<ari_stress> morning all :D
<Pici> colin__: yes, we know that now... and ubotu is a bot.
<angel> pci: what is the command to check his status?
<angel> pici: what is the command to check his status?
<fuertesfj> HP pavilion a817n sorry:)
<jrib> komputes: try installing from the terminal with aptitude
<colin__> Pici are you saying that you dont need the settings-manager or you agree its silly?
<Pici> angel: I'm just going by the fact that he hasnt said anything in ... quite a while.
<angel> pici: ooohh, lol. ok
<angel> room, where do i find me a list of ubuntu servers for install? google was no help
<sk8inrox> Does anyone know why all the options in the effect menu of audacity it blocked out?
<SpeakerMania> What is the best/powerful video editor? Kino does not satisfy my needs for ultimate Youtube domination.
<fuertesfj> Benalex: thanks for helping me :-D
<Benalex> fuertesfj: so, for example you can watch a movie playing but no sound is going out from speaker, althou its working under windows? right?... did you see any error messages?
<fuertesfj> No not at all, actually I was gonna watch a movie and its was playing but no sound
<u_angel> can anyone help with kickstart files?
<Warhead`BNC> I keep getting Error HDA 0x70 when trying to reinstall ubuntu... any ideas? :(
<Benalex> fuertesfj: have you installed codecs?
<Strangework> I recently attempted running Nexuiz on Ubuntu, the FPS has dropped drastically compared to when I played it on Vista. My graphics card is Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller. How can I get the best out of my graphics card? I have also been told to activate 3d acceleration, how can I do that?
<fuertesfj> uhm? I dont know what that is.
<Warhead`BNC> anyone here have any ideas?
<u_angel> room, where do i find me a list of ubuntu servers for install?
<vmlinuz`> I did a tracert to multiple servers, how to tell which one is the fastest for me
<magic_ninja> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Benalex> go to add remove programs and in the search field type codec, and check all codecs, then click apply changes... this will install necessary codecs to play restricted audio formats
<fuertesfj> Benalex: ok i'll try to do that right know
<cornell> Can anyone advise an application that will allow centralized user authentication for linux, windows and samba, that is simple to use?
<jrib> komputes: try installing from the terminal with aptitude
<Warhead`BNC> Guess no one knows what 0x70 is..? :(
<magic_ninja> whats a good medibuntu repo
<OldMarLaw> Warhead`BNC:  Hex ?
<LDS_Trooper> greets!
<LDS_Trooper> how does http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linus-rejects-the-idea-of-non-gpl-kernel-modules.html affect Ubuntu?
<Warhead`BNC> OldMarLaw: its the error I get when installing ubuntu...
<Warhead`BNC> it wont boot the Live CD
<komputes> jrib: it's not reproducible, it's simply an error which I forgot the fix to
<cornell> Warhead`BNC:  7*16+0
<Warhead`BNC> o_O
<LjL> !ot | LDS_Trooper
<ubotu> LDS_Trooper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cornell> Warhead`BNC:  112 ?
<Warhead`BNC> its not hex ._.
<Warhead`BNC> its a error code
<cornell> Ah
<OldMarLaw> Warhead`BNC:  Well .. nope I don't know any most probably don't, now, did you try to google it ? What platform, what version of ubuntu, what hardware devices were connected .. etc
<redDEAD> my card reader isn't working, the usb input on it reads my sticks but the card reader wont
<LDS_Trooper> thanks
<jtal604622> any one here try fluxbuntu?
<sk8inrox> anyone? ...Does anyone know why the options in the effects menu are blocked out? Im on ubuntu btw.
<redDEAD> sk8inrox, you might not have the right driver installed for video
<Warhead`BNC> OldMarLaw: did google, didnt find anything that has a explaination for it....
<LDS_Trooper> Can I get that again?
<cornell> In what context, Warhead`BNC?
<Warhead`BNC> huh?
<Warhead`BNC> It happens when booting the live cd :\
<Warhead`BNC> which worked before
<Strangework> I recently attempted running Nexuiz on Ubuntu, the FPS has dropped drastically compared to when I played it on Vista. My graphics card is Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller. How can I get the best out of my graphics card? I have also been told to activate 3d acceleration, how can I do that?
<LDS_Trooper> Can I please get that again?
<OldMarLaw> right
<OldMarLaw> Warhead`BNC: so something has changed
<sk8inrox> redDEAD, I think I do cause right after I open the file before i play it i can select a portion of the sound and the effects menu is there but after I play then select the options go away
<Warhead`BNC> OldMarLaw: I think so :p
<Optimus55> can someone help me out here? i installed ndiswrapper to get broadcom 43xx chipset working then i realised i could just use the restricted driver. i enabled the restricted driver but i still think ubuntu is using ndiswrapper, how do i disable ndiswrapper?
<OldMarLaw> Warhead`BNC: Either your cd/dvd rom got fucked, or, your cd/dvd, or , is it possbile you added some hardware in the mean time ?
<Warhead`BNC> its a laptop
<Warhead`BNC> no new hardware
<Warhead`BNC> :p
<Warhead`BNC> but I'll test the CD now
<Constrabus> Anyone with thier eyes on have adesklets running?
<Optimus55> anyone know how to disable ndiswrapper?
<cornell> Any suggestions on a centralized authentication server/daemon ?
<Aaron_Mason> cornell - openldap?
<cornell> Warhead`BNC: Try booting the laptop with something else...  quick google seems to indicate hardware failure
<OldMarLaw> s
<SpeakerMania> What is the best/powerful video editor? Kino does not satisfy my needs for ultimate Youtube domination.
<danbhfive> Optimus55: I think you remove it from modprobe
<SpeakerMania> smb://172.16.1.33/Movies/Disturbia.mp4
<SpeakerMania> smb://172.16.1.33/Movies/Spiderman%203.MP4
<SpeakerMania> Sorry
<Warhead`BNC> windows booted
<Warhead`BNC> i just fixed my MBR cause ubuntu messed up recently
<Warhead`BNC> and stopped booting
<Optimus55> danbhfive: sorry, can you explain?
<mneptok> Warhead`BNC: is htis a CD made from an .iso you downloaded?
<[eDo]> hey to all
<Warhead`BNC> maybe the old partition is broken and is conflicting?
<mneptok> *this
<Warhead`BNC> yes mneptok
<Strangework> I recently attempted running Nexuiz on Ubuntu, the FPS has dropped drastically compared to when I played it on Vista. My graphics card is Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller. How can I get the best out of my graphics card? I have also been told to activate 3d acceleration, how can I do that?
<Warhead`BNC> from the ubuntu site. so its a good one.
<Warhead`BNC> and tested before.
<mneptok> Warhead`BNC: did you run the media check?
<[eDo]> big greetz to ubuntu community from serbia
<Warhead`BNC> mneptok: I am now in vmware.
<[eDo]> Serbia
<[eDo]> :D
<Benalex> Warhead`BNC: you wanna say after fixing your MBR you cant boot into grub?
<Warhead`BNC> no Benalex
<Warhead`BNC> before I couldnt.
<Warhead`BNC> and windows wouldnt boot.
<Warhead`BNC> so i ended up fixing my MBR.
<[eDo]> Windows is crap
<[eDo]> use ubuntu
<cornell> Aaron_Mason: I tried that... can't seem to figure out how to define users to it...  I don't want to spend weeks studying the subject, I just want to create a few users.  I've found some pages that reference openLDAP software (notably migrate_passwd.pl) that I don't have, can't find.  Can't find a decent example, or a simple explanation.  I was hoping for something easier.
<Strangework> tru dat [eDo]
<[eDo]> or other distribution
<Warhead`BNC> [eDo]: I use both.
<Warhead`BNC> i need windows.
<Benalex> Warhead`BNC: Would you please discribe your problem again/>
<OldMarLaw> [eDo]:  Windows is crap because M$ is evil, not because the sw its unusable
<Warhead`BNC> Benalex: Get error 0x70 when booting the Live CD.
<[eDo]> linux is more better
<[eDo]> than windoze
<vmlinuz`> how can I tell what kind of shell I got, bash or tsch or whatever.
<[eDo]> is Virsu free
<OldMarLaw> more better [eDo] is not really english .. neither italian :{
<OldMarLaw> :P
<Warhead`BNC> ?
<Warhead`BNC> Linux is virus free?
<Warhead`BNC> o_O
<Warhead`BNC> there are 15 viruses.
<Warhead`BNC> :3
<OldMarLaw> Linux is not virus free
<vmlinuz`> hey, can somebody see my text!
<[eDo]> and 15 million in windows
<Warhead`BNC> Guess I'm rebooting.
<Sepheebear> vmlinuz`: echo $SHELL
<Zelofun> anyone can help me to install ubuntu?
<cornell> Virus free, relatively speaking
<OldMarLaw> [eDo]:  And I never need an anti-virus
<Warhead`BNC> [eDo]: as someone who has expirience in viruses, I'm safe from them :|.
<cornell> vmlinuz`: I see your text
<Warhead`BNC> So doesnt bother me
<Warhead`BNC> but the CD has errors.
<Warhead`BNC> So I guess I'm going to reburn.
<Benalex> Warhead`BNC: do you get this error while booting your pc or while booting vmware? at what stage do you get this error?
<Warhead`BNC> While booting the PC after loading kernal.
<Warhead`BNC> But the CD is having errors.
<[eDo]> Canonical send me this beautiful cd of ubuntu
<vmlinuz`> cornell: okay
<Warhead`BNC> Guess my mom tossed it around and it got scratched, worked before.
<[eDo]> and I will use them
<meoblast001> hello
<[eDo]> the cd I mean
<[eDo]> :D
<[eDo]> sorry bad english
<[eDo]> :(
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OldMarLaw> [eDo]: I agree, Linux is much better, but windows, today, is not that bad
<vmlinuz`> Sepheebear: the output was /usr/local/bin/bash
<Warhead`BNC> hmm
<[eDo]> Vista
<Warhead`BNC> CD is pretty dirty
<[eDo]> damn
<vmlinuz`> Sepheebear: so thats bash shell? right
<Warhead`BNC> cleaned, trying again.
<[eDo]> that copyed crap
<Sepheebear> its bash but what happened did you compile your own?
<OldMarLaw> [eDo]: I tried vista once, heavy and all you think of, but, 2k, its quite usable
<meoblast001> im having a problem.... when i double click EXE files, GNOME tries to open them in Gedit.... I tried everything i know possible to switch it to using WINE but it won't work.... can someone help me?
<[eDo]> they just imitate MacOS
<Pici> !windows | OldMarLaw [eDo]
<ubotu> OldMarLaw [eDo]: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kuribohx> madwifi problem.....I think I may have removed the madwifi files from the madwifi directory and now I can't create the madwifi driver
<Warhead`BNC> OldMarLaw: XP with SP3 is usable.
<Warhead`BNC> 30% preformance upgrade.
<Warhead`BNC> so it helps
<OldMarLaw> Warhead`BNC:  I rather use 2k if i have to use m$
<vmlinuz`> whats the different between bash shell or tcsh shell, is there a different in speed wise of the shell or something..
<Warhead`BNC> my CPU idles at 0-2%, rathr than 20-30%.
<danbhfive> Optimus55: when I installed ndiswrapper, I had to add it to a modprobe list, so I figured you need to remove it from that list
<Warhead`BNC> I rather XP :p
<[eDo]> DLL HELL
<[eDo]> :P
<[eDo]> cracks
<Benalex> meoblast001: you can't run exe file from shell, you have to open wine file manager then dbl click exe files
<OldMarLaw> [eDo]:  I agree
<OldMarLaw> [eDo]: Things is, was easier to make unix easier than fixing windows properly :P
<meoblast001> Benalex: i can open them with "wine <file>"
<Warhead`BNC> checking CD for defects again.
<[eDo]> I must try ubuntu studio
<[eDo]> I see some presentation
<LjL> Benalex: what's bad with just doing "wine filename"?
<Warhead`BNC> bbl, gonna practice my kicks.
<Warhead`BNC> Almost perfected my round house kick =].
<Benalex> nothing... another good way... but I always prefer GUI :)
<COWLOG> hello!, how do you veiw your hda's?
<meoblast001> LjL: i just prefer to double click the EXE so i decided to ask
<OldMarLaw> Going to sleep guys
<OldMarLaw> thanks for the nice evening
<viro> man they make kiba dock a pain
<LjL> meoblast001, you *can* just double click the exe if it's recognized as an executable. which it can be
<Benalex> COWLOG: click system>>administrator>> device manager
<LjL> !info binfmt-support | meoblast001, Benalex
<ubotu> meoblast001, benalex: binfmt-support: Support for extra binary formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 148 kB
<meoblast001> LjL: tried that and it says Gedit cant open it
<meoblast001> i have my default for EXE to be Wine Windows Emulator
<Benalex> LjL: What do you mean with this?? execuse me I don;t get it
<soto> My SD card is not being automatically mounted at present (it was yesterday). Is there a service I can restart?
<Sepheebear> COWLOG: cat /proc/partitions or sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<kuribohx> madwifi problem.....I think I may have removed the madwifi files from the madwifi directory and now I can't create the madwifi driver
<meoblast001> LjL:?
<Strangework> tru dat [eDo]
<Frankeh> hello!, how do you veiw your hda's?
<Strangework> I recently attempted running Nexuiz on Ubuntu, the FPS has dropped drastically compared to when I played it on Vista. My graphics card is Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller. How can I get the best out of my graphics card? I have also been told to activate 3d acceleration, how can I do that?
<Frankeh> ill try to not ping out this time :P
<LjL> meoblast001, the file must have the +x attribute of course, and you probably also have to run update-binfmts
<Warhead`BNC> cleaned the CD, no errors now xD
<Warhead`BNC> brb, installing ubuntu.
<adamonline45> In Dolphin, I click Samba shares and I can see mshome, but when I click on mshome it says 'loading directory, 0%' at the bottom, and it's not doing anything.  Does anyone know how to fix this so I can see my windows shares?
<Cabbage> Strangework: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Benalex> Frankeh: Click system, administrator, Hardware information
<Zelofun> Help! plz! Ubuntu Installation problem!
<Benalex> Zelofun: please, describe
<Strangework> Cabbage: Feisty Fawn, 7.04
<Cabbage> Zelofun: Please state the nature of your installation emergency.
<Frankeh> Cabbage im still on feisty
<Frankeh> not there
<Cabbage> Strangework: Which laptop model is it, by the way?
<casio1374633> i find gvim is changed when i upgrade my ubunt from 7.04 to 7.10 . how can i fix it
<casio1374633> but vim not change
<Strangework> Cabbage: HP Pavilion dv6525 I believe
<meoblast001> update-binfmts wont work
<meoblast001> LjL: guess i have to live with it
<uKKeMan> anyone can help me setting my graphictablet to absolute style? i changed the xorg.conf and restartet it, but no change ;/
<Cabbage> Strangework: Your best bet for something like this is googling around for installation info for your particular laptop.
<michael_> attempting to use Rhythmbox-- Is there anything better i should be using...
<michael_> feel like the stonage of multimedia
<casio1374633> uKKeMan: Xorg -configure
<Optimus56> how do i completely remove ndiswrapper?
<casio1374633> after that, read the information carefully
<Strangework> Cabbage: hm, okay, thank you!
<Cabbage> Strangework: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629527 or http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_on_a_ThinkPad_Z61m
<Strangework> Cabbage: wait. How do I check to see if I have a driver already?
<Zelofun> I have 2 partitions for my HD, First one is NTFS and the second I left it unpartitioned to install ubuntu.... now I am on prepare partitions window...and when I tru to format ext3 my HD: 1. the 8MB free space is desapiaring 2. I cannot continue formating because I have to define root directory... and root directory want it to be a part of the second partition I have left for installin ubuntu!
<Strangework> Cabbage: Oh, and do you think I should upgrade to 7.10?
<uKKeMan> is there a gui for xorg config settings?
<casio1374633> uKKeMan: are you successful access X ?
<Cabbage> Strangework: I don't have any experience with Fiesty, I jumped to Gutsy straight from Dapper. I wouldn't know, sorry.
<Cabbage> Strangework: The key line in all of this looks like: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<Cabbage> Anyway, sorry, I'm at work, and I have to go.
<uKKeMan> X is running without any problems but starting xorg -configure says that x is already running ;)
<MasterShrek> Optimus55, depends on how you installed it
<kuribohx> is there anyway to bring the files back that I deleted from the madwifi directory?
<Strangework> Cabbage: Ah, thanks Cabbage. :)
<Optimus56> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MasterShrek> uKKeMan, no
<Frankeh> everyone press cntrl+alt+backspace!
<Frankeh> jk dont
<MasterShrek> Frankeh, dont suggest things like that, there are many users here who do not know what that does
<Frankeh> just a joke :)
<OldMarLaw> Frankeh: Take your hard drive and put it in the microwave ... just jk, don't
<Frankeh> haha
<bazhang> Frankeh: not funny
<Frankeh> thats the responce i wanted :)
<soulrider> Frankeh, if i were you i wouldnt do that again unless you wanna get booted
<casio1374633> uKKeMan: you are already in X, so xorg -configure don't need to work
<soulrider> uh oh
<Strangework> Cabbage: hm, claims I already have the latest version of libgl1-mesa-dri
<uKKeMan> casio1374633, jeah true
<Zelofun> Benalex:  I have 2 partitions for my HD, First one is NTFS and the second I left it unpartitioned to install ubuntu.... now I am on prepare partitions window...and when I tru to format ext3 my HD: 1. the 8MB free space is desapiaring 2. I cannot continue formating because I have to define root directory... and root directory want it to be a part of the second partition I have left for installin ubuntu!
<MasterShrek> heh
<T1m0thy> Back for a second.
<T1m0thy> oops
<T1m0thy> Wrong channel.
<Frankeh> i was making sure everyone was doing their jobs
<Strangework> Cabbage: Should I, perhaps, upgrade to Gutsy Gibbon?
<casio1374633> uKKeMan: you have been in X windows, and what's you problem ?
<uKKeMan> i put that into the xorg.conf 	Option "Mode" "Absolute" to my stylus identifier of the wacom part
<corruptionoflulz> Zelofun: super easy way to do that is make your ntfs one big partition, then run the ubuntu installer and let it resize it for you.
<uKKeMan> casio1374633, that the graphictablet position wont set to absolute
<soulrider> =/
<soulrider> this is getting interesting :P
<MasterShrek> uKKeMan, just edit it manually if thats all you want to do
<uKKeMan> MasterShrek, i edited it but its not working thats my problem
<Benalex> Zelofun: I didn't try to create a partition during installing, I always to it before starting installation
<casio1374633> uKKeMan: do you backup xorg.conf before you change it ?
<Zelofun> corruptionoflulz:  Does not seems to be a bad Idea but is there going to be any traffic loss while merging the partitions?
<MasterShrek> uKKeMan, you restarted your xserver after editting?
<MasterShrek> casio1374633, its generally a good idea to
<corruptionoflulz> Zelofun: not really sure what you mean by traffic loss...
<Bakefy> how do I get firefox to close completely when i get that "already running" error?
<uKKeMan> MasterShrek, casio1374633 no its just a little change. yeah i restarted with ctrl+alt+ (uhm the delete button) but no change
<corruptionoflulz> Zelofun: my suggestion is merge partitons, defrag, then run ubuntu installer and use the slider to resize the hard drive.
<Zelofun> corruptionoflulz: data loss I mean (sorry used to it fro my work)
<MasterShrek> Bakefy, open a terminal and type: killall firefox
<casio1374633> MasterShrek: maybe he just need restart X
<MasterShrek> apparently he already did
<uKKeMan> yepp
<danbhfive> Bakefy: ps -e | grep firefox
<casio1374633> uKKeMan: maybe you just need to restart your computer
<Zelofun> corruptionoflulz: ok
<MasterShrek> uKKeMan, then whatever you changed didnt do it, keep searching, or make sure you have the correct syntax
<toodles> Bakefy: MasterShrek: I believe it's "killall firefox-bin"
<NeMo> pkill firefox
<uKKeMan> mastershrek: i copy and paste the syntax of the wacom site
<corruptionoflulz> Zelofun: i guess it's good to do a defrag before intsalling ubuntu anyways
<MasterShrek> toodles, you are correct
<NeMo> pkill -9 firefox
<uKKeMan> but i give it another try
<uKKeMan> brb
<evasive> hello
<Kavok> Does anyone have experince getting a Atheros AR5007EG working?
<owoc> hmm
<Strangework> How do I check to see what driver is currently assigned to my graphics card?
<Benalex> Zelofun: for me I suggest use GParted from live cd session to modify yout partitions then start installation... GParted intreface has more functionality than in installer
<evasive> so is this the chat room?
<Bakefy> toobles!  you are the winner!
<MasterShrek> Strangework, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<toodles> lol
<Bakefy> toodles*
<evasive> is there any need for me to register with a website?
<MasterShrek> Strangework, it will give you a few lines, but it will narrow it down
<Strangework> MasterShrek: I will check that out, thanks :)
<evasive> or am I speaking into the wind?
<Zelofun> corruptionoflulz: I will do this but to be honest I do not appreciate that much MS defragmanter
<Bakefy> Thanks, MasterShrek, danbhfiv and toodles
<Flannel> evasive: No.  You can register with nickserv if you want.  You'll be able to 'own' your nick, and send private messages.
<panfist> hi, does ubuntu support any hardware accelerated h.264 or other hi-def video playback?
<toodles> Bakefy: You've welcome :-)
<MasterShrek> the wind blows in evasive's face
<corruptionoflulz> Zelofun: you don't really have to merge them, it just sounded like you were getting confused on what should be what
<MasterShrek> =P
<Strangework> MasterShrek:         Driver          "kbd"
<Strangework>         Driver          "mouse"
<Strangework>         Driver          "synaptics"
<Strangework>         Driver          "wacom"
<Strangework>         Driver          "wacom"
<Strangework>         Driver          "wacom"
<Strangework>         Driver          "i810"
<Strangework> this is what came out of it. how do I interpret it?
<Flannel> !paste | Strangework
<ubotu> Strangework: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasterShrek> !paste
<corruptionoflulz> Zelofun: but i guess it's still a good idea to defrag your windows partition
<MasterShrek> Strangework, its the i810
<evasive> greetings everyone
<craigbass1976> How do I make a slideshow of jpgs and have music in the background so that someone can watch it in windows?  What app am i looking for?
<Zelofun> corruptionoflulz: ok
<evasive> I"m a former Windows user, and I'm lost...
<Bakefy> I had a command that used to work in an older version, but it stopped!  now I know the new fix!  my firefox does it alot it seems like?  any reason why?
<craigbass1976> evasive, you'll find your way,  what's up?
<Strangework> MasterShrek: i810, umm. What is i810?
<MasterShrek> craigbass1976, most picture viewers can do slideshow, and use your favorite music player for music :)
<Zelofun> corruptionoflulz: thanks!! see u soon
<evasive> I have an ATI graphics card on an AMD
<MasterShrek> Strangework, its an intel-based gfx card
<craigbass1976> MasterShrek, what do I use to make it though?
<evasive> but ubuntu 7 will not install on it
<Kavok> Does anyone have experince with Atheros AR5007EG wireless?
<kuribohx> is there anyway to bring the files back that I deleted from the madwifi directory?
<K_Dallas> Good evening guys! How could I have more than 2 desktops (under gnome), thanks
<Flannel> evasive: What doesn't work during the install?
<panfist> if i want hardware accelerated video playback in ubuntu, should i buy an amd or an nvidia graphics card?
<corruptionoflulz> K_Dallas: you mean like, desktop environments?
<craigbass1976> MasterShrek, the whoel deal is this...  I hate walmart.  My mother-in-law and I banter back and forth about it.  I won't even go into one.  I was thinking of shopping there this year, taking funny pics, making a show, and setting it to music to give her for xmas
<toodles> panfist: I don't know which codecs work, but I have played hi-def videos with the default player, Totem, and also with xine.
<K_Dallas> corruptionoflulz, yes
<Benalex> K_Dallas: you mean more than one workspace?
<K_Dallas> that is it :) sorry for the wording
<craigbass1976> evasive, ahh, never had that trouble.  Someone in here knows though
<MasterShrek> craigbass1976, put the pictures that you want in the slideshow in their own seperate folder, and double click one, i dont know what program will open up, and since i dont use gnome i cant exactly tell you how, but there shold be an option to start a slideshow within that picture viewer
<evasive> the machine will bounce back somehting like an "I/O error" repeting over and over
<Flannel> evasive: Have you verified the CD?
<panfist> i know they will play as long as you have the right codecs but i have a slow cpu and i dont think it can handle anything at 720p or higher
<MasterShrek> craigbass1976, you could try setting that up and using xvidcap (making sure to use capture sound) and making a video file out of it all
<K_Dallas> Benalex, i used to have 4 back when i was using unix
<craigbass1976> MasterShrek, can I make a quicktime movie of something like that?
<MasterShrek> evasive, tried the alternate installer?
<evasive> and on an intel it works fine
<MasterShrek> craigbass1976, possible, an mpeg or avi is probabyl easier
<corruptionoflulz> K_Dallas: gnome should have 2 workspaces in the bottom right by default..
<Flannel> K_Dallas: in gconf, its /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces
<craigbass1976> MasterShrek, right.  One of those
<K_Dallas> corruptionoflulz, the default is 2, right
<K_Dallas> Flannel, thanik you
<corruptionoflulz> K_Dallas: you can just right click the workspaces, and change the settings
<K_Dallas> will try that too
<Kavok> Is there anyway to trouble shoot my wireless to figure out whats going wrong?
<toodles> panfist: In that case I don't know. I have a fast cpu and an intel card and have no problems. I don't know how graphics hardware is used when it comes to video playback.
<corruptionoflulz> K_Dallas: assuming you have the workspace switcher on the bottom right...
<K_Dallas> thank you all
<Bakefy> well, thanks all and goodnight!
<owoc> How i Can deleate partition witch  padlock ?????????
<K_Dallas> corruptionoflulz, should be there if it is the default
<MasterShrek> Kavok, whats the problem? what kinda wifi card?
<Flannel> !wifi | Kavok
<ubotu> Kavok: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MasterShrek> owoc, you need root priviledges
<Kavok> MasterShrek: Atheros AR5007EG I had to use ndiswrapper, Its installed .. I can see networks, I can click connect, but it won't connect
<owoc> whats priviledges
<Kavok> MasterShrek: Security being on or off doesnt seem to matter
<MasterShrek> !sudo | owoc
<ubotu> owoc: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<evasive> MasterShrek: I know the CD is good because I can install 7.10 on my laptop
<didie> Does anyone have a documentation about CVS instalation and configuration?
<MasterShrek> evasive, there is an alternate installer cd, that may work
<panfist> toodles amd and nvidia cards can take over some of the duty or decoding the video as long as the proper software is used, in windows the software is pretty crappy but its coming along. i was wondering if such a thing existed yet for linux or if no one has bothered to work on it yet
<panfist> its for a HTPC
<MasterShrek> Kavok, tried using the terminal to set it up?
<evasive> Flannel: I had to download Ubuntu 6 and IT worked
<Kavok> MasterShrek: I have a forum thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632115
<Kavok> MasterShrek what do you mean ?
<sproingie> i don't guess that the avivo stuff works on linux.  no idea about purevideo
<MasterShrek> Kavok, tried connecting using terminal commands instead of the gui one?
<Kavok> MasterShrek: I have no idea how to do that
<rpj8> When I make a change to .Xdefaults in order to change settings in xterm, how do I refresh xterm with these new settings?
<MasterShrek> Kavok, open a terminal. sudo iwlist ath0 scan    this will give you a list of networks (assuming your wifi card is labeled ath0)
<toodles> panfist: I'd like to know this myself. Sorry I'm of no help to you there.
<evasive> also, are there any Gentoo users here?
<MasterShrek> Kavok, sudo iwconfig ath0 essid <network name>       this will associate it with an access point
<sproingie> evasive: i bet there's bunches in #gentoo
<MasterShrek> Kavok, sudo dhclient3 ath0      this will grab an ip address (assuming there is no encryption)
<ohok> evasive- yes but they are busy waiting for their source to compile
<evasive> how do I get there?
<evasive> LOL
<panfist> sproingie and toodles the reason i ask is that i have an AMD 2800+ socket 939 so I really can't upgrade the processor right now. if i upgraded the processor i would also have to get a new motherboard and i was hoping i could make the system last a little longer by upgrading the video card
<evasive> ohok: :)
<evasive> so how do I go into that chat room?
<rpj8> evasive: /join #gentoo
<MasterShrek> evasive, type: /join #gentoo
<rpj8> When I make a change to .Xdefaults in order to change settings in xterm, how do I refresh xterm with these new settings?
<ohok> evasive- how did you ever get *here* ?
<panfist> will a 2800+ be able to playback 720p in linux very well? it handles most of it ok in windows
<MasterShrek> rpj8, close xterm and reopen it
<rpj8> MasterShrek: Ah. I must be doing something wrong then
<MasterShrek> panfist, i should think so
<evasive> ohok: I just opened this chat program and here I am
<ohok> actually i have an ubuntu not a gentoo question
<ohok> evasive- hahaha
<ohok> my question is where is gpm ?
<MasterShrek> rpj8, close all instances of xterm maybe?
<ohok> I can see it in apt-cache search
<ohok> but apt won't install it !
<rpj8> MasterShrek: Pretty sure I did
<kelsin> rpj8: you might need to run "xrdb -load .Xdefaults"
<evasive> ohok: have some sympathy, I'm a noob
<Kavok> MasterShrek: give me a min
<kelsin> rpj8: and I think the new place for this is .Xresources
<ohok> just kiddin ya
<didie> Can anyone help me installing a CVS?
<rpj8> kelsin: I see. So I should dump my stuff in .Xresources then
<MasterShrek> didie, of what?
<evasive> THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP GUYS!
<ohok> thanks for all the fish...
<MasterShrek> damn dolphins...
<MasterShrek> =P
<panfist> mastershrek can you point me to a guide or website that will help me find and install the most efficient decoder/video player? i want the system to be as lean as possible so i can minimize any lag when decoding
<ohok> so anyone know why a package would be in apt-cache but apt wont instal it?
<panfist> mastershrek i think there are like 2 decoding paths, gstreamer and something else? how do they compare?
<MasterShrek> panfist, well, you probably want to go with a leaner version of ubuntu, i would suggest fluxbuntu, i use xine for videos
<kelsin> rpj8: I think so, I think Xdefaults was dropped a while ago, the main issue is without restarting your xsession I'm pretty sure you have to run that command on the file
<kelsin> ohok: what package?
<ohok> gpm
<MasterShrek> panfist, i usually install all the gstreamer plugins, as well as everything (aside from a few things like googleearth) from medibuntu
<Kavok> MasterShrek: It seems to be working now. If I had a LAN ethernet connection and a wifi connection going to the same DHCP router would that cause a problem?
<MasterShrek> !info gpm
<didie> MasterShrek have you ever installed a CVS?
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25 (gutsy), package size 372 kB, installed size 708 kB
<MagicFab_> When upgrading a kernel, how can I specify how many older options to keep ? It seems Ubuntu only keeps the latest 3.
<MasterShrek> Kavok, i dont think so
<happyman> H0130
<Kavok> MasterShrek: Well its working now and I have no idea why
<kelsin> ohok: I assume you have universe enabled?
<MasterShrek> ohok, you have universe enabled?
<ohok> so do I shrek
<ohok> but I spoze its worht a check
<panfist> i was thinking of going with mythbuntu which runs xfce, or just regular ubuntu. the system has 1 gig of ram. does the desktop environment really use that many cpu cycles when it's playing video?
<Kavok> MasterShrek: The only difference was I had an ethernet cable plugged in before
<ohok> hey that almost rhymed
<kelsin> what is aptitude ot apt-get saying, just that it can't find gpm?
<MasterShrek> panfist, with one gig of ram, i wouldnt worry about any of that
<ohok> it would appear my sources.list got borked
<evasive> greetings, just finished compiling gnome 2.20 but it wont load on my gentoo server
<kelsin> evasive: I would check in #gentoo
<MasterShrek> !source-o-matic | ohok
<ubotu> ohok: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<evasive> hello
<nucky> vmware-server upgraded today, now i cant login remotely via the vmware server console
<MasterShrek> evasive, if you are a noob, like you claim to be, why are you using gentoo?
<uKKeMan> damn i hate that :)
<nucky> i tried the suggested pam changes from the wiki
<nucky> no luck though
<adamonline45> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nucky> still get username / password invalid
<uKKeMan> gutsy finds it automatically but when i try to configure it with the xorg conf its not working
<MasterShrek> nucky, is it listening on a different port than before?
<uKKeMan> the tablet
<nucky> no
<ohok> Shrek- clearly evasive is a gentoo mole.
<MasterShrek> it appears that way ohok
<firefly2442> Is there a way I can MD5sum an entire directory and get back one value for the whole directory?
<nucky> went from 1.0.4 feisty1 to 1.0.4 feisty3 build
<lucienium> Hi guys. My System Sounds loop non-stop once they start playing. For instance, if there's a login system sound set and I login, the login sound playsback endlessly until I restart the system. Please help ;-(
<evasive> when I hit "startx" it gives me a lousy desktop made of 2 colors
<nucky> MasterShrek where could i check for the port change
<kelsin> evasive: go ask in #gentoo
<MasterShrek> firefly2442, i doubt it, compress it to a tar.bz2 or something then md5sum it
<ohok> lol kellsin
<evasive> quit
<MasterShrek> nucky, not really sure, the settings or something in vmware (sorry havent used vmware in ages)
<uKKeMan> anyone here has an graphictablet working with the wacom on gutsy?`
<nucky> port 902
<MasterShrek> uKKeMan, do you get any errors? look in /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<firefly2442> Is there some technical reason why a directory can't be MD5ed?
<uKKeMan> yeah i get errors
<lucienium> I also tried disabling all the system sounds then restarting my system. When I started my system again then set a system sound for checking a box, it starting playing back nonstop after being initiated once
<ohok> I have an Aiptek, but havent had time to install it yet... :|
<kelsin> firefly2442: well there are many different ways it can be done, it's not defined
<firefly2442> MasterShrek: yeah, it sort of defeats the purpose though, I just want to check if two directories are the same without using diff
<nucky> i think i found the error
<kelsin> firefly2442: why without diff?
<MasterShrek> firefly2442, what you got against diff?
<nucky> the /etc/xinetd.d/vmware-authd file has the wrong path
<firefly2442> kelsin: the directories are on two different computers
<MasterShrek> nucky, thatll do it
<kelsin> firefly2442: I think the tar gzip is your best bet
<nucky> this /usr/sbin/vmware-authd no longer exists
<lucienium> anyone?
<kelsin> firefly2442: or just tar right into md5
<nucky> it's in /etc/pam.d
<kelsin> "tar -c dir | md5"
<uKKeMan> MasterShrek, the funny thing is.. it is working buuut not through the xorg.conf cause i get "device not found" errors there.. thats the point why setting the option isnt working there
<strike1> anyone know how to enable X forwarding from a Ubuntu server box, I'm using ssh -X user@myserver and then type xclock but it says: Error: Can't open display: localhost:0
<goldbond_> hello. i am about to replace my video card with a nvidia geforce 7600. do i need to install any drivers before hand or do i just pop it in?
<uKKeMan> MasterShrek, but why does it work then?! if the init fails during start of X?!
<firefly2442> kelsin, MasterShrek: alright, thanks for the help :)
<ohok> uKKeMan- if you get it working in tty be sure to let me know...
<don_pucci> hey all
<Condoulo> ok, I have a question. my menus are screwed up, and I tried reverting it, but the Internet, and graphics menu no longer show. Anybody know how I can revert it to default?
<MasterShrek> i dont know uKKeMan, i have no experience with tablets
<don_pucci> this is the second time doing an update has broken my wireless networking
<don_pucci> any ideas
<NYCThomasB> hi all - my wireless card can see all available networks in range but will not connect to any.  any thoughts?
<uKKeMan> ohok: its funny its working already but not during xorg.conf
<kelsin> firefly2442: System -> Prefs -> Main Menu and check out what it's doing? I think there is a revert option that will remove custimizations in your home dir (as long as your actual system menu folders aren't ruined)
<ohok> NYC- how many networks do you *have*?
<nucky> nope i was wrong
<firefly2442> kelsin: think that was meant for someone else :)
<nucky> the /usr/sbin/vmware-authd is a binary file
<ohok> NYCThomasB - also where in NYC are you ?
<heartsblood> Does anybody know if there is a linux utility that can help configure high end mice like the logitech g7-g9 line?
<kelsin> firefly2442: yep, I've done that like 5 times tonight :-(
<don_pucci> stupid updates
<don_pucci> wtf
<MasterShrek> nucky, of course it is, its in /usr/sbin
<kelsin> Condoulo: System -> Prefs -> Main Menu and check out what it's doing? I think there is a revert option  that will remove custimizations in your home dir (as long as your actual system menu folders aren't ruined)
<CapaH> Does anyone know of a good SEGA Genesis emulator? One that works with a game controller?
<CapaH> usb game controller saitek
<lucienium> Guys, a little help with the non-stop looping of system sounds. It doesn't happen with Pidgen or other sounds initiated by applications.
<dhude> hey I want to install flash player
<Condoulo> kelsin- I closed Menu editor, re-opened, and then the revert button worked.
<dhude> but I'm stuck on the extracter thing
<MasterShrek> dhude, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nucky> is there a channel for vmware on ubuntu?
<dhude> thank you
<colin__> anybody have any mixer recomendations? is there a mixer plugin for rhythmbox??
<ohok> hey SHrek thanks for the tip, I wouldn't have immediately guessed my sources got all wiggy
<NYCThomasB> ohok - e33rd st.  i am connected to wired net. dont have my own wireless.  just got wireless card working and now want to test it.  i should be able to connect to an unsecured wireless network that i can see. a number near me have strong signal.
<MasterShrek> nucky, i dont think its ubuntu-specific, #vmware may help...if its even a channel
<kelsin> NYCThomasB: it is possible those people use mac filtering, most routers come with that now... so it's *possible* that you're all set
<MasterShrek> nucky, it is
<ohok> NYCThomasB- up on E 33 you may be *just* out of range of WiFiNY.net
<colin__> anybody have any mixer recomendations? is there a eq mixer plugin for rhythmbox??
<ohok> too bad bc its like the best provider in the city
<bazhang> nucky: vmware has an active forum you can check www.vmware.com
<nucky> ok
<MasterShrek> colin__, xmms has one
<colin__> yeah wtf though i wanna use rythmbox
<nucky> bazhang: ive just seen where in there they dont really support the package install
<NYCThomasB> kelsin - i was thinking that.  reinstall of 7.10 helped with last night's issue btw.
<NYCThomasB> ohok: how would i try to connect to that?
<Crankymonky> Anyone know why evince may not be showing me my text in a pdf unless I highlight it?
<bazhang> nucky: what seems to be the problem?
<goldbond_> hello. i am about to replace my video card with a nvidia geforce 7600. do i need to install any drivers before hand or do i just pop it in? i have googled and can't find anything
<don_pucci> after latest round of updates...i have no more wireless network
<don_pucci> any ideas
<kelsin> Crankymonky: bad text colors, is it a pdf that you made, or one on the internet somewhere?
<ohok> you would have to go to their site, contact them, have them do a site survey
<MasterShrek> Crankymonky, can you change the default font in it?
<ohok> however you most likely are outside the range
<Crankymonky> kelsin, from my university
<NYCThomasB> ohok: oh, ok :)
<defyence> Anyone want to help a newbie compile her first source code? :D Pidgin 2.3.0
<kelsin> defyence: any reason you don't want to use the package in ubuntu?
<ohok> they go all the way out to Maclaren pool or whatever its called but there are no buildings in the way
<ohok> just the east river
<andruk> can you sell the right to see the source code of GPL software?
<ax3> hey guys, i need a software that can record video of me programming under ubuntu
<ax3> this exist?
<ohok> andruk- no way dude
<Crankymonky> MasterShrek, I guess I could output the whole pdf into text and remake it, but that wouldn't be solving the problem:P
<MasterShrek> defyence, sudo apt-get install build-essential       you need this for compilers and such
<defyence> kelsin: I figured it'd be a nice start for getting used to the process
<ax3> i'd like to put together some tutorials
<NYCThomasB> oh ok.  im off 2nd - close to river.  will look into it, thx
<MasterShrek> Crankymonky, tried a different pdf viewer?
<Flannel> ax3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<andruk> ohok: can you tell me how to get the source for baudline: http://www.baudline.com/source_code.html
<ax3> Flannel, THANKS!
<ohok> andruk- didn't you see the story today about the break the seal license ?
<kelsin> defyence: ahhh, read the README file and the INSTALL file in the pidgin code, and run "sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin" before you do it, should be all set
<andruk> ohok: because it does not appear to be "free" as in beer...and no i didnt see that...?
<Crankymonky> MasterShrek, Nope.  about to now
<Vad1> If bzr didn't finish - the connection was interrupted, is there any way I can get it to continue? It just complains that the folder already exists.
<adamonline45> I have two computers with gigabit ethernet, connected through a gigabit hub.  I only seem to be getting 13MB/s though.  Is this a Samba thing, an ubuntu thing, or... should I quit my whining with 13MB/s?
<jimmygoon> Is anyone else having problems w/ gmail imap or msn
<ax3> 13mb/sec is unacceptable
<ax3> for gbit
<LimCore> how to set which user can use su or sudo with OWN password to become reoot
<MasterShrek> adamonline45, quit whining!
<MasterShrek> =P
<Ssam> i need for soemoen to explain me what to do in this link
<ohok> andruk- I have seen that site b4 but did not recall it being *gpl*
<lordikyiky> join #ubuntu-georgia
<MasterShrek> LimCore, sudo visudo
<Ssam> can anyone help me in that
<defyence> kelsin: Thanks :) MasterShrek, too
<Ssam> http://www.linux.com/articles/56642
<bazhang> Ssam: in what?
<dhude> hey my youtube is f****d up
<ohok> andruk- you have asked a very interesting question!
<andruk> ohok: From the site: "Purchase the GPL source code for the baudline signal analyzer."  Any ideas?
<dhude> just afetr installing the plugins
<ohok> yes I just read that
<Ssam> i am very enw ot linux
<adamonline45> ax3: Do you have any thoughts as to why I might be sufferiing so?  I was thinking my downstream router (100Mb/sec) might be limiting it, but even so, 13MB/s is more than its capacity, so I don't think that's it...
<Flannel> defyence: You usually don't need to get used to compiling in distros that are binary package based.
<Ssam> i dont noe what to do in that
<Ssam> i created a file i pasted what it said
<LimCore> MasterShrek: ok.. or add to a group right?
<Ssam> and i executed it with chmod
<kelsin> andruk: alert the FSF foundation, sounds like are not following the GPL since their price sounds more then the cost of them duplicating the code for you, but past that we can't help you get the code
<Ssam> now i cant seem to paste it
<MasterShrek> LimCore, yea
<defyence> flannel: Thanks for the heads up, I dunno why I just think I'd like to learn things like this.
<bazhang> Ssam: if you specify your problem then we can likely find a response
<Vad1> Anyone a bzr expert?
<Flannel> !compile | defyence
<ubotu> defyence: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ohok> I andruk- IANAL (but I'm sure as H*** going to ask one about this!)
<Flannel> defyence: Just make sure to put stuff you compile in /opt or /usr/local
<andruk> ohok, kelsin: thank you, i just wanted to be sure before i start making a ruckus...
<Ssam> http://www.linux.com/articles/56642 in this link.....its a code of a program that converts a FLV youtube files to divx
<ohok> andruk- I will be interested in hearing what you find out
<Ssam> i dont noe how to copy the file to bin
<sproingie> andruk: see http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-violation.html for how you report 'em
<bazhang> Ssam: what is the program's name?
<ax3> adamonline45, ethernet frame issues?
<ohok> man I love gpm but I wish I knew how to set it up without apt !
<ax3> window size might be limiting you
<Ssam> flv2avi
<Ssam> its a code
<Ssam> i need help in compiling the program
<mneptok> andruk: it's not illegal to sell GPL source.
<bazhang> Ssam: why not just view it in flv?
<ohok> mnetok- I think you are right, but at the same time....
<defyence> Thanks flannel!@
<mneptok> andruk: it *IS* illegal to *ONLY* sell it
<Ssam> because i need to forward them at times
<jsoftw> What program can I use to convert a .ps to a .pdf ?
<kelsin> andruk: but their version they offer on their site is NOT GPL. so I think they're fine
<ohok> anyone could buy the baudline code and just give it away
<Ssam> and i sometimes want to view on xp
<mneptok> !info ps2pdf
<Ssam> which dosent have an flv player
<ubotu> Package ps2pdf does not exist in gutsy
<Ssam> and i dont want to install it
<bazhang> Ssam: flv's can be forwarded
<Ssam> people rnt allowed
<sproingie> mneptok: it is illegal to charge more than for the cost of distribution if they already distributed the software to you
<Crankymonky> Okay, so MasterShrek I just checked, loads fine in xpdf
<kelsin> andruk: the part I don't understand is once you buy it, how they prevent you from also distributing it... but I'm not a gpl expert by any stretch
<firefly2442> kelsin: does this, "tar -c dir | md5" actually create the tar file and store it someplace or pipe it straight into MD5?
<sproingie> now if they didn't distribute the software at all to you, then they don't have to do jack -- they just can't stop anyone else from giving you the source
<ohok> kelsin- don't they need to change their wording a bit?
<kelsin> firefly2442: pipe it strait in
<Ssam> so can u help me in what the site is saying?
<IdleOne> !info clive | Ssam
<ubotu> ssam: clive: Video extraction utility for YouTube and Google Video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 31 kB, installed size 172 kB
<MasterShrek> Crankymonky, then use xpdf
<ohok> as it is it says "buy the rights to read the source code" or pretty close
<Ssam> but what about XP
<firefly2442> kelsin: nice! that's handy because I don't have enough HD space, thanks ;)
<kelsin> ohok: I have no idea abou the legality or working on the source, just commenting that the free download they offer is NOT gpl licensed
<bazhang> Ssam: get miro to download the flv, or go to youtubex.com to paste in the code and get them that way VLC will be able to show them on any machine, xp, mac, or linux
<Ssam> i need an avi to work for xp
<Anio> hi
<Ssam> soemtimes i forward it to my friends
<viro> did any one have  problem  making the  install for kiba dock
<kelsin> firefly2442: yeah, pipes are your friend
<bazhang> Ssam: get vlc
<Anio> I have a question about multi-language Ubuntu...is it possible to change the language on-the-fly?
<ax3> adamonline45, lots of goodies under /proc/sys/ipv4 lookie lookie
<ohok> that's ironic, the free dl is non-gpl.... but you can *buy* the gpl'd version
<ohok> lol
<bazhang> Ssam: works for xp too
<Ssam> VLC will convert flv to avi?
<Anio> ie, if I have more than one user, and each wants a different language
<Ssam> not allowed to install anything at work
<jsoftw> Cmon guys, how do I convert a postscript ( *.ps ) to a pdf? :)
<Anio> ssam: VLC lets you save the stream as any format you want, but it's not very efficient
<bazhang> Ssam: don't need to
<kelsin> ohok: as far as I know is legal, the wierd thing is that once I (for instance) buy it, I think I would be able to modify and distribute for free if I wanted to... not sure
<ohok> ghostscript works for me
<Anio> any video it plays can be saved
<ohok> or there is text2pdf
<kelsin> jsoftw: ps2pdf
<jsoftw> kelsin: its not in 7.10
<bazhang> Ssam: you can put vlc on a usb stick
<Ssam> okay i ahve vlc
<kelsin> jsoftw: I have it installed by magic then
<Ssam> how i convert videos from it
<ohok> the former has greater power, the later is simplifioed for a single task
<stefano> jsoftw, http://www.ps2pdf.com/
<Ssam> lol but i need to convert it
<andruk> kelsin: then why do they say "Purchase the GPL source code for the baudline signal analyzer."  They are also listed on Freshmeat.  I understand that people can dual-license, and therein may lie the problem, if there is one.  Your thoughts?
<ax3> adamonline45, also consider the possibility of driver issues of your networking gear
<kelsin> andruk: I have no idea :)
<Crankymonky> MasterShrek, But I like evince more:P
<Anio> ssam, in the "Open file" menu, at the bottom you have the option to "save stream"
<bazhang> http://digg.com/tech_news/Use_VLC_to_convert_videos_for_iPod_or_to_mpg,_avi Ssam
<Ssam> brb
<jsoftw> kelsin: whats its package name then?
<Anio> I'm talking about the Windows version, not sure if the GUI is different for Linux
<andruk> kelsin: okay, thanks again.
<cronik> hello everyone.
<ohok> andruk- again this is a really good question and they may in fact be in violation
<don_pucci> so..after the last set of updates i no longer have funtioning wireless networking...
<bazhang> Ssam: first link on google
<onats> anyone have an idea how i can download torrents on a second computer on my network, while controlling it on the first one?
<don_pucci> any ideas
<ohok> IANAL
<cronik> use vnc
<ax3> ssh?
<Flannel> onats: ssh
<ax3> nx?
<ax3> vnc?
<ax3> take ur pic
<ax3> pick*
<cronik> onats:use vnc
<kelsin> jsoftw: I have mine from the ghostscript package
<cronik> is simple
<ax3> nx > vnc
<jsoftw> kelsin: ok thanks.
<onats> so its really some sort of remote access....
<don_pucci> anyone?
<Anio> can no one answer my question? Is it possible to have different users use Ubuntu in a different language?
<kelsin> onats: use rtorrent
<bazhang> onats: vnc and rtorrent
<Flannel> Anio: Of course
<kelsin> onats: and ssh, and maybe screen
<onats> ok ill check that rtorrent
<stefano> Anio, yes it is
<bazhang> Anio: yes
<onats> on another note, who's using apt-cacher here?
<adamonline45> ax3: Alright, I'll check those out... Thanks 8)
<Goosemoose> im doing a preseed for a network install. can't figure out why the following wont work, i get no gui
<Goosemoose> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard,edubuntu-desktop
<Anio> Thank you. I wasn't sure it was possible, because Windows doesn't let you except for one version.
<stefano> Anio, type in the username. change the language in gdm and log in, do the same with your other user and you're set.
<kelsin> onats: rtorrent lets you set a directory to "watch" and immediately start up torrent you place in it, so it can be as easy as scping a file over to the other computer, if you have rtorrent running in a screen session you can ssh over later to check on it's status
<ax3> do some digging on the ubuntuforums or make a posting if you haven't already adamonline45
<stefano> hope that helps
<Flannel> Anio: your users can be in different timezones too.  If you so desire.
<stefano> they can even use different desktops and all
<Anio> excellent
<Anio> I'm finishing backups today, then formatting and installing Ubuntu tomorrow. Thanks for the info.
<mneptok> onats: if you want to use BitTorrtent on a remote machine, or from a shell, BitTornado is the way to go.
<mneptok> onats: and we use apt-cacher extensively, too
<mneptok> (not surprisingly)
<gstory> any reason to not add the Gutsy repositories to a Fiesty install?
<onats> mneptok, how do i know if its working? i setup the repository on the other machine pointing to my 2nd machine, and it seems to be updating.. that works right?:D
<mneptok> gstory: yes, many. don't.
<stefano> gstory, yes
<bazhang> gstory: severe breakage?
<gstory> ok.  I kinda figured that.
<don_pucci> anyone here know much about wireless networking
<Flannel> gstory: Just upgrade.
<kelsin> gstory: the packages are all build on different versions of the toolchain
<stefano> don_pucci, just ask
<gstory> I want to update my Postifx server but the 2.2 version is only on the Fiesty respositories.
<kelsin> gstory: you can easily backport individual packages though if you only need a few
<don_pucci> lol
<don_pucci> stefano..i have like 8 times already
<bazhang> perhaps don_pucci why not ask something specific
<gstory> Guess I need to get the deb packages then.
<don_pucci> so..after the last set of updates i no longer have funtioning wireless networking...
<Flannel> !prevu | gstory
<ubotu> gstory: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<gstory> thanks
<bazhang> don_pucci: can you be more precise?
<mneptok> onats: if the machine is updatimg, it's working ;)
<lucienium> hey guys, does anyone here know how to stop System Sounds from looping nonstop?
<stefano> don_pucci, what kind of adapter do you use, do you use a native driver or ndiswrapper, do you use network manager?
<don_pucci> ok...iwconfig returns nothing on essid
<don_pucci> i am using network manager
<onats> mneptok, alright..thanks!
<don_pucci> it is an intel 2200bg
<kelsin> Flannel: I guess I'm confused but does prevu do any cool features? I thought backporting was already a two line process
<mneptok> onats: and it's BitTornado you want :)
<don_pucci> worked fine up until these last updates
<don_pucci> native driver
<onats> mneptok, ok will check it out also... i'm just used to using azureus...
<stefano> mh..
<Flannel> kelsin: It makes backporting as easy as apt-get
<navetz> how do i download opera
<mneptok> onats: ping if you want config help. i'm one of the BitTorrent gurus for the company :)
<kelsin> Flannel: it already is "apt-get build-dep <package> && apt-get source --compile <package>"
<stefano> don_pucci, seems to me that this bug is already filed in launchpad, look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/141205 and see if you can find some answers
<mneptok> navetz: i think they have a package in the partner repos
<Flannel> kelsin: No.  That's not backporting.
<onats> mneptok, great, fantastic.. will try it out.. i guess it has to be built from source right?
<kelsin> Flannel: I see, what is that then?
<mneptok> onats: no
<navetz> mneptok: i cant find it do you know the repo
<CoasterMaster> What is a good Python IDE for Ubuntu?
<don_pucci> well..the update was not in september but this week
<Flannel> kelsin: thats just downloading/compiling the packages from stuff already in the repos.  Thats equivalent of apt-get install <package>
<mneptok> onats: sudo apt-get install bittornado openssh-server python-crypto
<CoasterMaster> or at least the best way to develop python on ubuntu
<kelsin> Flannel: not if you have the gutsy deb-src lines on a fiesty system
<onats> mneptok, ok thanks! saving that...
<mneptok> navetz: add it in the Synaptic repo interface
<IamReck> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IamReck> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Flannel> kelsin: That'll still give you issues.  What about the dependencies that aren't satisfied from feisty?
<kelsin> Flannel: that makes sense, none of the packages I've done have changed much to need new dependencies
<don_pucci> can i delte my /etc/network/interfaces
<don_pucci> will it get rebuilt
<mneptok> kelsin: wait for a significant libc change between releases
<IamReck> hey if anyone here has the ability to edit the topic, it should include something like, "Some bots can provide useful information for you, type !<subject here>, our bot may have or information/links for you.
<Flannel> kelsin: Then thats just what you've done.  There are packages that do have new/different depends.
<kelsin> Flannel: hence why I was asking about the differences, thanks :)
<IamReck> becuase i just didn't have to ask me mp3 question becuase i just did !mp3
<IamReck> just a suggestion
<jimmygoon> don_pucci, I can't say that sounds like a good idea, but I'm not sure
<mneptok> IamReck: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<don_pucci> how do i backup the file again?
<IdleOne> IamReck: if the topic included that then every new user comming in and every lamer would just start !fishing for info
<Goosemoose> im doing a preseed for a network install. can't figure out why the following wont work, i get no gui
<Goosemoose> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard,edubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> don_pucci: editing /etc/network/interfaces will cause you even more problems
<IamReck> !fish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IamReck> w.e. just an idea.
<IamReck> better then having someone come in and ask the question, im just trying to give someone some more options.
<IdleOne> !fishing | IamReck
<ubotu> IamReck: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<eyemean> hello, i just tried the foloowing sudo svn checkout svn://svn.skolelinux.org/cinelerra/tags/r1_2_2-last/hvirtual, but i got connection refused, is there a reason for that pls/
<IamReck> ah
<don_pucci> mneptok so now what?
<sleek> I want to get ubuntu on a laptop, but with the most minimal install as possible ... no gui, but if I need it later I'd like the option to add it ...
<IamReck> okay IdleOne
<sleek> what package should I use?
<IamReck> i get it. ;) thanks. peace.
<mneptok> don_pucci: what does ifconfig tell you?
<IdleOne> IamReck: np :)
<don_pucci> ifconfig and iwconfig have different things for my eth1 (wifi card)
<mneptok> don_pucci: what does ifconfig tell you?
 * genii sips a fruit juice
<don_pucci> lots of stuff...what do u want me to post
<eyemean> if a connection is refused, is that to do with the link or the firewall maybe?
<Agent_bob> someone know how to find out what is using module "nfsd" so i can rmmod it ?
<mneptok> don_pucci: pastebin the whole thing?
<don_pucci> well..i cant seeing as i have no network connection
<mneptok> don_pucci: sudo dhclient eth1
<genii> try lsof|grep nfsd
<Agent_bob> i have several modules that i want to "black list"   is there a generic black-list.conf ?
<genii> yes
<Agent_bob> genii that would only return the kernel wouldn't it
<don_pucci> so..that did a few DHCPDISCOVER
<don_pucci> then says no DHCPOFFERS received
<stefano> Agent_bob, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<genii> Agent_bob: the lsof may tell you whats open and using something nfs related
<Agent_bob> stefano ty.
<Agent_bob> genii blank
<nucky> channel #vmware has yet to respond to any question of mine
<genii> I forget offhand nfs port, perhaps 839. you can netstat to see if it's being used. Maybe check the port number , google or so
<nucky> anyone know how to start the virtual machine without using some sort of remote console
<don_pucci> no idea what that means
<tomd123> nucky: remote console? what?
<don_pucci> why would ifconfig and iwconfig say different things
<stefano> is it possible to use virtualbox on a headless machine without any visual output and then connect to the (pre-setup) machines via ssh?
<EdwardXP> does anyone know where i can download a visulation application that covers the whole background Desktop
<tomd123> nucky: are you trying to view vmware through ssh w/ x tunneling?
<EdwardXP> so like whe i play songs' or movies it runs on the background
<meoblast001> how do i make CompizConfig have the rotate cube have the windows lift from the cube
<dolphin_noel> EdwardXP if you want to put in background why you need one visualization?
<TeslaDave> Does anyone know anything about port forwarding through linksys router, trying to have it so i can SSH into my gusty gibbon machine from elsewhere
<don_pucci> just forward the port on your router
<don_pucci> not sure about ssh
<don_pucci> but rdp uses 3389
<nucky> tomd123: no im just trying to start my virtual machines
<EdwardXP> dolphin_noel,  remember that program for windows Windvd 7-8 ... and you could play a video in the background takes the whole desktop
<nucky> the vmware server starts at boot fine
<EdwardXP> and u can still access your poictures and folders when it ran in the back
<EdwardXP> when* while
<nucky> i just can connect via a remote console...pam auth is broken
<xs4545x_> hey all
<cha_> huyy
<don_pucci> u still here mneptok?
<dolphin_noel> EdwardXP this software is expensive ...
<EdwardXP> whats' it called?
<xs4545x_> i just got done looking in google and i'm sitting here in front of an oreilly book, trying to learn some bash scripting
<xs4545x_> anybody know if ubuntu implements positional paramaters in the bash_profile differently?
<thor> xs4545x_ there are a couple of good bash scripting manuals online
<Ssam> sorry
<Ssam> so how do i save flv to avi using vlc player?
<fbond> Hi, nroff is not displaying \(co or \(bu correctly; it shows garbage, but should be displaying copyright, bullet (respectively).  Something I'm missing?
<kelsin> xs4545x_: what is happening that's odd?
<dolphin_noel> EdwardXP xmms have visualization on plug-in maby this can help you check http://www.xmms.org/plugins.php?category=vis
<kelsin> xs4545x_: and since ubuntu symlinks /bin/sh to dash, make sure if you want bash features to put #!/bin/bash at the top of a script, not #!/bin/sh
<traderv> can't seem to boot ubuntu from the 7.10 desktop cd.  It says Ubuntu is intalled when I boot Windows.
<kelsin> EdwardXP: looks like the beep media player also has a plugin for drawing vis to the root window
<EdwardXP> :) thanks
<LimCore> nvidia modules fails to load  on  2.6.23.9 on amd64.   modprobe says that init function failed for nvidia.  any clue?
<traderv> Where else can I get some help on my initial installation?
<xs4545x_> kelsin: it's the .bash_profile though.  and what is happening though is there is a function in my .bash_profile that has positionals like $@ and $1 and $2 and so forth, but what it give me for the output from the arguments i give are just -bash
<EdwardXP> How do i make CompizConfig have the rotate cube have the windows lift from the cube>>  You have to goto Cube rotation and Modify the "Zoom" factor
<tomd123> traderv: what do you mean it says that ubuntu is installed when you boot windowS?
<EdwardXP> meoblast001,  :!!
<tomd123> traderv: ubuntuforums.com
<kelsin> xs4545x_: do you might posting at least the relevant parts to pastebin?
<EdwardXP> kelsin,  i'll check it out :)
<traderv> I have the cd in the CD drive.  I boot the copmputer, but it doesn't boot from the cd.  Evidently I don't have the boot track copied properly.
<xs4545x_> sure i'll make some changes and test it quick
<Flannel> traderv: Or your BIOS isnt setup to boot to CD first
<xs4545x_> gimme a sec
<traderv> So it boots into windows.  on the way I get a messag the unbuntu is already installed.
<mightyteegar> traderv: what happens if you boot w/o the cd in?
<traderv> If I then start firefox, it systs ubunto loading, but I see no special ubuntu windows.
<traderv> \
<traderv> I'll try without the Cd.
<traderv> I'll be back after rebooting.
<traderv> tnx
<EdwardXP> whats the cmd to restet viz
<EdwardXP> compi
<LimCore> nvidia modules fails to load  on  2.6.23.9 on amd64.   modprobe says that init function failed for nvidia.  any clue?
<mightyteegar> i have fluxbox as my default WM.  how do i get gnome-volume-manager to load in the background on startup?
<bruenig> what does gnome-volume-manager do?
<kelsin> mightyteegar: read the fluxbox man page, I think it's just a couple commands in one of their startup files
<kelsin> mightyteegar: meaning you add a startup command to run gnome-volume-manager
<mightyteegar> detects my attached usb drives and mounts them in /media/DRIVENAME
<bruenig> mightyteegar, shouldn't you just setup hal to do that?
<soleblaze> how hard would it be to upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 server to ubuntu 7.10 server?
<bruenig> defeats the point of fluxbox to have all of these bloated gnome hanger ons doing things that other apps do better
<mightyteegar> bruenig: i could but gnome-volume-manager is so much easier :)
<mightyteegar> does hal do automount?
<Agent_bob> hmmm adding   "blacklist blah "  to  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   doesn't keep 'blah ' from loading.  i guess i mean i want a way to forbit the insertion of a module, rather than i want to black list it.    i can move the modules out of /lib/*   but i hate to see the error messages that generates.
<bruenig> gnome-volume-manager I must assume is just a front end of sorts to hal
<kelsin> bruenig: yes
<kelsin> bruenig: and provides the gnome-volume-properties gui to edit it's settings (what to do when different types of devices are connected)
<reya276> How can I give my user access to the CDRom drive(s) I need to be able to mount them on Vitual box for some reason they do not appear on the selection list (is empty)
<s_spiff> guys, having an issue with totem on a x64 system. posted here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3900181#post3900181  if someone can help me out with it ?
<kelsin> Agent_bob: I may be very wrong about this, but it could be a nother module that is loading needs the first one? I don't know how blacklist behaves
<mightyteegar> i can load gnome-volume-manager as a daemon and it does all the hard work automagically, but if there's a better way i'll take it
<Agent_bob> kelsin yeah.   me too.
<kelsin> Agent_bob: (and this is a stupid comment but make sure you wrong "blacklist <module>" not just "<module>" in the blacklist file
<mightyteegar> g-v-m is just what i know and it just works (tm)
<Agent_bob> indeed.
<xs4545x_> actually
<xs4545x_> kelsin
<jsoftw> Potaaato
<eyemean> hello, im using gutsy and i accidently deleted my software sources, can any1 help pls?
<xs4545x_> kelsin: nevermind, i just needed to reload my .bash_profile and then i also realized that $0 is going to return -bash if it's a function in the .bash_profile.  that makes good sense
<mightyteegar> eyemean: you have no /etc/apt/sources.list
<mightyteegar> ?
<FluxD> eyemean: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<f0rtune> whats a good program that will convert wma files to mp3 files, on a mass scale?
<kelsin> xs4545x_: :) awesome
<FluxD> audacity I think f0rtune
<MasterShrek> !source-o-matic | eyemean
<ubotu> eyemean: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eyemean> mightyteegar, no, i was following a walk through wen i realised wat i did
<kelsin> xs4545x_: I wish it was that easy to solve everyone's issue :)
<f0rtune> FluxD, audacity is like a sound editor
<FluxD> it converts to mp3 using lame library
<inzeo> hey everyone: i installed ubuntu restricted from Add/Remove, but Firefox continues to say that flash isn't installed - when I attempt to install it through Firefox, it says it is already there - any way to fix this?
<mightyteegar> don't think audacity can read wma but haven't used ti in a while
<marl> anyone here used msn-proxy ? or know of a good msn proxy progream that will log chats and contacts?
<xs4545x_> kelsin: well i was using the source .bash_profile method of reloading my profile but i decided i just needed to reload my shell anywhos
<shameless> i don't want to boot to vista, even if it means getting my notes....
<shameless> waa
<FluxD> inzeo: downlod from amcroedia site and install using the sh file
<kelsin> FluxD: I don't know what can do the wmv reading, but definitely just bash + lame will handle massive scale conversion
<shameless> oh well
<inzeo> FluxD: okay, let me try that quick
<FluxD> kelsin: no clue :/
<Likuid_Silence> sup everyone
<inzeo> FluxD: I'm getting a "Segmentation Fault" when I attempt to install from the sh file
<traderv832> I just rebooted without the CD.  Booted normally into Windows, but got window "Ubuntu Uninstall"  Do you wat to uninstall Ubuntu?   Ubuntu will be uninstalled.   -  I cancelled that.  When I start FireFox, I get  the screen that Ububto is starting.  But I can't see any difference from normal windows.
<MasterShrek> inzeo, have you installed flashplugin-nonfree ?
<inzeo> MasterShrek: i believe that was what was included in Ubuntu Restricted, as this is what is said when Firefox tells me it already exists
<_Garbage_> Is there any way to get Ubuntu DVDs (not CDs) like shipit ??
<tomd123> traderv832: what? since when did windows have an ubuntu uninstall button?
<djangelo> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<kelsin> FluxD: from some googling looks like mplayer can output a wav file from anything it can play, then you can lame encode it
<inzeo> MasterShrek: should I remove flashplugin-nonfree?
<FluxD> kelsin: oh nice
<MasterShrek> _Garbage_, doubtful, why not just download an iso?
<robertj_> btw, where do all you euro-weenies buy your duvets when state-side? Cheapest I can find a decent duvet for is like $228 :(
<MasterShrek> inzeo, if you plan to install it manually
<inzeo> MasterShrek: ok, i'll try that
<MasterShrek> wtf is a duvet?
<traderv832> It started occurring after I ran setup from the CD while in Windows.
<djangelo> !duvet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duvet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xs4545x_> wtf is a duvet?
<mightyteegar> traderv: can you uninstall ubuntu and try rebooting from the livecd again?
<robert_> are there .deb packages for nasm 2.00 yet?
<MasterShrek> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=duvet&x=0&y=0
<mightyteegar> let me rephrase that: do you have ubuntu installed on its own partition, or just in your windows?
<djangelo> a duvet its a BED
<djangelo> some sort of BED anyways
<traderv832> I could try that.  Actually, I would prefer to go directly to the DVD.  However, I have tried downloading it three different times.  It always quits after 2GB+.  Is that a limitation of Windows?
<kidbuntu> is there a gutsy that can be booted on a desktop via CD boot up only
<MasterShrek> traderv832, shouldnt be, try the torrent of it
<MasterShrek> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<MasterShrek> oop
<mightyteegar> traderv: not that i'm aware, i've downloaded huge files b4 -- try a torrent
<MasterShrek> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<eyemean> thanx mastershrek, mightyeengar and fluxd, but i noticed i still dotn have thrid party sources
<djangelo> kidbuntu,  well, most of installation cds are LIVE CDS wich mean you could just run from the CD
<traderv832> I have bittorrent 6.  Where cshould I look for the file?
<MasterShrek> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<MasterShrek> :)
<MasterShrek> traderv832, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/
<mightyteegar> eyemean: did you put any sources in your sources.list manually before you broke it?
<djangelo> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<traderv832> I understand that the torrents are the preferable download.
<kidbuntu> djangelo: so meaning. the CD that i download is not a LIVE.. cause when i installed the 7.10 i didnt saw any boot to desktop or did i just mislooked it
<MasterShrek> traderv832, very much so
<djangelo> !edonkey
<ubotu> eDonkey clients: aMule (GTK, stand-alone), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<djangelo> !amule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<todd__> I am having problems with audio, only works sometimes, on certain media (broke after "upgrade" to 7.10)
<eyemean> mightyeengar, do u mean did i add the 3rd party sources to the list?
<IRCMonkey> How come Ubuntu is not loading the demo from boot from cd?
<mightyteegar> eyemean: any 3d party sources at all, either from synaptic or by editing sources.list
<IRCMonkey> How come Ubuntu is not loading the demo from boot from cd?
<todd__> anyone know how I can fix my audio?
<eyemean> mightyeengar, no i didnt add any at all, they came as standard
<wolfspirit> is anyone else having pidgin crashing issues with gutsy gibbon?
<rbil> IRCMonkey: what is it doing?
<mightyteegar> ok you can go into synaptic, under Preferences > Repositories and add them back in that way
<eido_> does anyone know if myspace supports ogg ... googling doesn't seem to be clear
<IRCMonkey> Ok I set it to boot from cd
<mightyteegar> eido: no
<IRCMonkey> then it gives me four commands
<mightyteegar> afaik
<inzeo> MasterShrek: when i attempt to install manually, it continues to say I'm not entering a valid path
<IRCMonkey> after it loads calderia
<IRCMonkey> or something such as that
<eido_> mightyteegar: do you know of a good ogg to mp3 convertor in synaptic>
<MasterShrek> inzeo, use sudo ?
<todd__> eido_: ffmpeg!
<eido_> todd__: ty
<MasterShrek> !info soundkonvertor
<ubotu> Package soundkonvertor does not exist in gutsy
<mightyteegar> mp32ogg
<MasterShrek> hmm, i was sure there was one
<TeslaDave> does gusty come with an ssh server on it, or does it have to be installed, just did a clean install of gusty, previously my box was upgraded from fiesty, can't remember if i had to install openssh-server on it
<mightyteegar> Description: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis
<mightyteegar>  This is a small script to recursively convert your MP3 files and
<mightyteegar>  directories to Ogg Vorbis.
<inzeo> MasterShrek: same error :(
<scguy318> TeslaDave: out of box no, you'll have to install
<djangelo> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<MasterShrek> TeslaDave, install openssh-server
<djangelo> !gnutella
<ubotu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<bulmer> TeslaDave-> you can always test it... ssh localhost
<TeslaDave> Thanks guys
<MasterShrek> inzeo, im not sure the path you need to install it on ubuntu
<TeslaDave> bulmer  what's the exact command to test
<inzeo> MasterShrek: i also attempted to manually install flashplugin-nonfree, and after it downloads the required file, it says the MD5sums don't match
<mightyteegar> sudo apt-get update, then try again maybe?
<kelsin> eido_: just as a side note, it's best to convert from cd/wav/flac to ogg or mp3, converting from ogg to mp3 and vice versa loses quality
<inzeo> MasterShrek: therefore, that's why it wasn't viewed as being installed after downloading Ubuntu Restricted
<rbil> TeslaDave: <your_username>@localhost
<bulmer> TeslaDave-> ssh localhost
<rbil> preceeded with ssh :-)
<MasterShrek> inzeo, done an apt-get update lately?
<scguy318> inzeo: known issue
<Chico2> hey guys, quick question about the Path variable, which file do I have to edit to add a directory to it?
<scguy318> inzeo: Adobe just released a new flash player yesterday
<kelsin> Chico2: systemwide: /etc/environment
<Chico2> I tried .bashrc but no luck
<eyemean> mightyeengar, but where do i get 3rd part list from pls?
<inzeo> scguy318: do you know how to fix this issue?
<scguy318> inzeo: manual install or copy older Flash tarball to /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree
<Chico2> ah alriight thankyou, why do distro always change this?!
<TeslaDave> when i tested it, it says ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<eido_> kelsin: i ripped my fathers recordings that are n cda to ogg is there a better way to rip to mp3...from what I have seen ogg seems to be superior just not as supported
<TeslaDave> so its not on here out of the box then
<IRCMonkey> rbil
<kelsin> Chico2: .bashrc will only do it if you "export PATH=blah", that could have been your program?
<todd__> can someone help me fix my audio (it died after I went to 7.10)???
<mightyteegar> eyemean: in synaptic, under Preferences > Repositories, is there a tab that says "Third Party"?
<scguy318> eido_: conversion to mp3? use ffmpeg
<inzeo> scguy318: manual install straight from adobe's site, correct? cause thats where it won't let me enter a valid path
<eido_> kelsin: I used sound joicer
<kelsin> Chico2: but I edit mine in .bashrc
<eido_> juicer
<scguy318> inzeo: yeah, or you could use older tarball, lemme link
<eyemean> mightyeengar, yes, but its empty and i dont know what sources i should add there
<bulmer> TeslaDave-> you can also test with   lsof -iTCP to see if it is listening on port 22
<kelsin> eido_: going from cd->ogg->mp3 will lose quality, it's better just to cd->mp3, I use banshee to rip cds right to mp3, but recently I've started ripping to flac so I've switched to soundjuicer
<mightyteegar> eyemean: the medibuntu ones are good
<Chico2> kelsin: does it check your .bashrc if you use sudo to run the program?
<ardy> Hello, has anyone else ran into issues when setting up Gutsy Gibbon to  use LDAP authentication?
<mightyteegar> eyemean: you'll have to add others manually, like if you need mplayer stuff you add theirs
<scguy318> inzeo: http://rapidshare.com/files/74380214/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.html
<kelsin> Chico2: honestly have never tried, probably if you want sudo to see it and stuff like that, just easier to place in /etc/environment
<scguy318> inzeo: copy via sudo cp /path/to/tar /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree
<robert_> >> are there .deb packages for nasm 2.00 yet?
<ankur> why my ubuntu pc become slow when i connected to internet?
<scguy318> inzeo: then sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<inzeo> scguy318: thanks, lemme try that quick
<Chico2> kelsin: Okay thanks I think that was the problem, going to test it right now
<Rubin> ankur, run top and see
<ankur>  why my ubuntu pc become slow when i connected to internet?
<scguy318> inzeo: that tarball passes MD5 checks for the current package, hopefully they should release updated package real soon, I believe they already have it uploaded to Hardy
<ardy> Every time I update nsswitch.conf to include ldap as it's authentication option it hangs on boot.. any ideas?
<eyemean> mightyeengar, im new to linux, ,i just wanted to add the ones that came with ubuntu at fresh install, or does the list come blank at first
<bulmer> ankur do you expect gigabit  speed?
<IRCMonkey> why can i not load the demo of ubuntu from cd?
<ankur> yes i run
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i get my girlfriend to stop pronouncing ubuntu as ewbula?
<jetsaredim> anyone know how to setup sendmail/ssmtp to send mails through gmail
<ankur> no
<mightyteegar> eyemean: i THINK only the ubuntu repos are active on fresh install
<ankur> <bulmer> i rum top
<rudelerius> Hello. I have an installation of Fedora 7 on a USB 3.5" disk that has photos on it and I'd like to mount the drive in Ubuntu to access the files, but only the boot partition shows up; can anyone help?
<bulmer> ankur what?
<mightyteegar> eyemean: to add others you need to add them to /etc/apt/sources.list on your own
<ankur> <bulmer>what i need to see in there?
<TeslaDave> bulmer and others, thanks for the help, got it up and running, didn't have opensshserver installed
<eyemean> mightyeengar, lol, that explains it then, ok thanx for ur ehlp m8, much appreciated
<bulmer> ankur what are you expecting?
<mightyteegar> good luck :)
<ankur> <bulmer>i run top programee
<bulmer> TeslaDave-> okay cool
<bulmer> ankur and did you see what you expected?
<TeslaDave> bulmer, one last quick question , to ssh from internet to my box, how would i do it, just ssh ip.ad.dre.ss
<inzeo> scguy318: it keeps trying to download from the internet and therefore giving me the MD5 error
<todd__> Anyone know ho I can pull my audio settings from the pre7.10 ubuntu???
<scguy318> inzeo: did you do what I suggested?
<mightyteegar> tesladave: yes, although if you have a router you might need to tell it to forward ssh traffic
<rudelerius> I should probably also say that I have installed LVM2, but the Fedora logical volume does not show when I do df -h
<kelsin> TeslaDave: if you are a different user on this other computer probably need "ssh user@ip.ad.dre.ss"
<scguy318> inzeo: sudo cp /path/to/tar /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree then sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree?
<bulmer> TeslaDave-> yes, assuming you dont have nat and your pc is directly connected to the internet with its own routable ip address
<inzeo> scguy318: yes, that is what I typed, but I'll try again
<scguy318> inzeo: if the tar is in the local cache then it won't d/l
<TeslaDave> bulmer port forwarding is up, but do i need to throw in the -l login command or not
<kelsin> TeslaDave: if you're on a linux/unix box where you are the same username, no, if you are you either need -l or "user@address"
<bulmer> TeslaDave-> ssh -l username@remoteipaddress
<inzeo> scguy318: wait, there we go, I think it did it this time..sorry about that, definitely not questioning your genius :)
<mightyteegar> tesladave: you can but just user@host works too
<TeslaDave> perfect, bulmer do you know anything about wake up on lan
<teknoprep> wow ubuntu is the shiznuts
<TeslaDave> thanks mightyteegar
<rudelerius> Can anyone help with a problem with a logical volume not showing up?
<bulmer> TeslaDave-> that functionality  is enabled on the bios
<rbil> TeslaDave: if you want to run X apps remotely login like this:   ssh -X user@host
<eido_> kelsin: sorry...loaded banshee on my pc but i only see options to copy cd to image or burn straight to cd
<rudelerius> There are a lot of people on this channel; doesn't anyone have any suggestions for dealing with an LVM problem?
<scguy318> inzeo: have you said anything? I dropped off
<TeslaDave> rbil, thats in linux right to see the actual programs run, but say remotely connecting from a windows machine, i just need an x-windows client for windows running on that machine
<vee_> Can someone point me in the right direction on how to setup samba to work with os 10.4? I have samba installed on a U.Server 7.10 box. unless thats not the best way to file share. I had given Others [read and write] status and it worked, but everytime i looged into ubuntu it gave me an error about that.
<inzeo> scguy318: wait, there we go, I think it did it this time..sorry about that, definitely not questioning your genius :)
<skar> hey, does anyone know a partition editor that i can use without burning it to cd?
<chetnick> vee_: you cant logon from mac to ubuntu?
<rudelerius> vee_: where is your share located?
<rbil> TeslaDave: i don't know anything about ssh'ing from Windoze. putty I've heard but not used. Doubt it'll do X.
<MasterShrek> skar, gparted
<kelsin> eido_: you're right, I was on Foresight linux when I used banshee, I honestly don't know why banshee doesnt' have mp3 importing available
<skar> MasterShrek, i've tried that, but it won't let me edit my ubuntu partition
<vee_> chetnick i could but it gave me an error
<scguy318> inzeo: cool
<skar> MasterShrek, it has a lock symbol beside it
<scguy318> inzeo: glad it works :)
<MasterShrek> skar, boot of the ubuntu disk and it will, you cant edit it while its mounted
<mediahunter> does anyone here know anything about acer-acpi or acerwificontroller
<vee_> chetnick so i took it off
<kelsin> TeslaDave: you can install cygwin on windows to get a X server, there are also some pay-for x servers for windows
<eido_> kelsin: ok I see that I can output files to pcm, flac, aac, and ogg, mp3 is a proprietary format does that mean I have to add the library ...pretty fresh nstall 7.04
<mediahunter> for ubuntu
<inzeo> scguy318: so will that still update by itself once they update the package in the ubuntu repos?
<TeslaDave> rbil all i have to do to lets say run gimp remotely is just put that -X command in there to all all X a programs to display like they should
<scguy318> inzeo: yes
<skar> MasterShrek, you mean use the live cd of ubuntu?
<Rubin> TeslaDave, kelsin: Xming is a nice windows xserver thats free, too.
<inzeo> scguy318: sweet deal
<kelsin> TeslaDave: putty handles normal ssh just fine, and the X forwarding
<MasterShrek> skar, yes
<vee_> chetnick  said something to the effect that it wasnt a good idea to share /home/vee
<Nextract> hey folks
<inzeo> scguy318: thanks again dude
<scguy318> inzeo: np
<Nextract> im wondering if anybody could help me with my ATI X200M
<skar> MasterShrek, ah alright...so i install gparted when i'm using the live cd?
<Nextract> been trying for weeks to get Direct Rendering working
<rbil> TeslaDave: yes, -X turns on X11Forwarding, so you can remotely run a GUI app
<MasterShrek> skar, i think its already there
<Nextract> no luck at all
<chetnick> in your samba conf file set some other directory for share
<kelsin> eido_: probably, but I don't know, probably a matter of installing the right gstreamer libraries but I'm not sure
<MasterShrek> system > admin
<mediahunter> I am having an issue with 7.10 tring to get my wifi to work
<skar> MasterShrek, oh sweet, alright thanks for your help :)
<rudelerius> vee_: that's right; you will get problems sharing your own home folder
<MasterShrek> np
<rudelerius> vee_: the permissions are an issue
<eido_> kelsin: np thatnks for the help at least this offers more options that sound juicer
<vee_> chetnick, rudelerius how do i get into that
<TeslaDave> Rubin kelsin, right now i'm a fresh gusty install, in order to view x programs from a remote connection do i need an x server program as well or is one allready on gusty straight out of the box
<Nextract> anybody familiar with how to get Direct Rendering working on an ATI card
<rbil> TeslaDave:  or you can turn them on in the  sshd_config and ssh_config files
<rudelerius> vee_: change your share to something else- /home/share or /media/share and the problem should go away
<mightyteegar> nextract: do you get no direct rendering ever, or just on occasion?
<Nextract> never
<Nextract> since install
<TeslaDave> rbil, same question as above, do i need to instal a x server or does one come in gusty
<vee_> chetnick, rudelerius let me try that
<kelsin> TeslaDave: if you have a gui at all in linux you have a xserver running :) so yes you have one, you need to do what rbil said and enable X forwarding on the servers in /etc/sshd_config
<Nextract> ive never been able to get it working
<mightyteegar> nextract: which driver are you using?
<kelsin> TeslaDave: then restart the ssh servers with "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<rudelerius> vee_: You need to change the share location in the /etc/smb.conf
<mediahunter> any at all able to help
<Nextract> i tried the driver that came with 7.10
<rbil> TeslaDave: if you're running a GUI desktop in Gutsy, it's running X
<Nextract> and then tried the ATI Official one
<pbx> So, I want to install gnome-do (http://do.davebsd.com/) because I am a LaunchBar whore from Mac-land. However, gnome-do requires Mono and I am on a puny 800MHz Celeron laptop with 256MB of RAM. Will mono just suck?
<mightyteegar> nextract: i mean is it fglrx, radeon, etc?
<vee_> rudelerius how do i access that.  sudo...
<Nextract> fglrx is selected atm
<Nextract> ive also tried the ati one
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok which one do you have installed now -- from repo or from ati site?
<rudelerius> vee_: the file is located in /etc/samba
<Nextract> from repo
<chetnick> vee_: Access to what?
<mightyteegar> nextract: xserver-xorg-fglrx then?
<TeslaDave> great thats what i thought wasn't sure if something else needed to be installed, so how exactly do i enable x-forwarding is i guess the route i need to go
<rudelerius> vee_: Hang on, I found a good howto on the forums for Samba that helped me; let me find the link
<Nextract> yep
<Nextract> thats the one
<eido_> anyone know the mp3 plugin googled and found gstreamer-plugins-extra-mad but apt-install cannot find this with univeral sources
<vee_> rudelerius thanx
<mightyteegar> nextract: when you run fglrxinfo what do you get
<branstrom> Where can I find a list of all the stock icons? the notify-send manual says I can feed it a name for a stock icon...
<Nextract> Mesa Project
<scguy318> !restricted | eido_
<mightyteegar> nextract: ew :) ok, is fglrx in your lsmod?
<ubotu> eido_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vee_> rudelerius im in the file right now
<Nextract> im not sure what u mean by that :(
<mightyteegar> nextract: from prompt: lsmod | grep -i fglrx
<kelsin> TeslaDave: edit the /etc/sshd_config file with "sudo gedit /etc/sshd_config" , it's pretty obvious in that file how to enable X forwarding if I remember correctly
<Nextract> yes it is
<rbil> TeslaDave: in sshd_config, uncomment this line: X11Forwarding yes
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok so driver's loading but not rendering, hang on
<Nextract> along with agpgart
<Nextract> ok np :)
<rudelerius> vee_: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=smb.conf
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok good you have agpgart ... now comes the "fun" party
<mightyteegar> -y
<Nextract> heh
<Nextract> cant wait :P
<mightyteegar> look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any lines that start with EE:
<rudelerius> vee_: I copied the file, then changed the share name and location to the folder I created
<rbil> TeslaDave: after making changes to sshd, restart service: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<mightyteegar> nextract: look esp. for lines that look like they reference ATI, fglrx or direct rendering
<rudelerius> vee_: make sure that the folder you use as your share is created
<Nextract> ok
<vee_> rudelerius ok i will. let me ask you the stupid question before i ask you the less stupid question
<inazad> what does it mean : 6abd11d1cfabfc7495d18a3ce3018431...
<rudelerius> vee_:
<scguy318> inazad: looks like an MD5 hash
<rudelerius> vee_: sure, go ahead
<vee_> rudelerius the first user that is created during installation
<vee_> rudelerius is that not the admin
<vee_> rudelerius or is root the admin?
<inazad> scguy318, ya but what it mean ?
<vee_> rudelerius you can luagh now
<rudelerius> vee_: in most other linux distributions that would be true, but in ubuntu, you just create a user
<rudelerius> vee_: it's not a dumb question
<scguy318> inazad: well its just a hash
<scguy318> inazad: the output of hashing w/e it is
<mightyteegar> nextract: also, check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and make sure fglrx isn't being blacklisted on startup
<scguy318> inazad: you'll have to tell us the context :)
<inazad> scguy318, kk
<rudelerius> vee_: it's not the admin, but you can gain admin privileges by using the sudo command
<demon_spork> I can't get xsenors to read the temperature sensors or the fan RPMs.  It works correctly for the voltages.
<rudelerius> vee_:  the howto I sent you has pretty good step by step instructions
<scguy318> demon_spork: try detecting your sensors with sudo sensors-detect
<pbx> Hm, so no gnome-do users yet?
<vee_> rudelerius thanx. so none of the users that are on my computer so far are no different in status?
<Nextract> mightyteegar: cant see any
<Nextract> strange
<rudelerius> vee_: that depends on how you created them, but if you did not stray from the standard, then no
<mightyteegar> nextract: no error lines at all in Xorg.0.log?
<mightyteegar> nextract: hrm
<scguy318> demon_spork: after detecting and committing its results to /etc/modules, you'll prob have to modprobe the modules manually
<robr> how do i close out of a '... | less' without using ctrl+z
<scguy318> demon_spork: or just reboot
<mightyteegar> ctrl+c
<rudelerius> vee_: if you go to System>Users and Groups you should see a list of all users
<Nextract> done
<vee_> rudelerius I installed the server edition of ubuntu, then put the xubuntu desktop on
<JasonWoof> is there a commandline utility for encoding and decoding base64?
<Nextract> well there where error lines
<Nextract> just no EE
<demon_spork> scguy318, rebooting didn't work
<vee_> rudelerius thats where i created other users so far
<robr> mightyteegar: thx
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok, next check just to make sure
<scguy318> robr: q
<rudelerius> vee_: ok; well I don't know that much about the server edition, but there should be a user on your system named 'root'
<mightyteegar> nextract: what kernel are you running?
<rudelerius> vee_: that is the only true super user on the computer
<vee_> rudelerius i see it
<robr> scguy318: thx i'll try that
<vee_> rudelerius i also gave him (ha) a pass that i created
<rudelerius> vee_: all other users can have access to super user functionality, but it is not enabled by default
<demon_spork> scguy318, xsensors won't even detect the sensor is there unless the module has been loaded, it is detecting the sensors but not reading any values from them
<Nextract> mightyteegar the latest x86 one
<Nextract> that came with gutsy
<michael> how do i change irc channels??? I want to access a cedega chat
<scguy318> michael: /join #nameofchan?
<mightyteegar> nextract: nvm, stupid question.  what do you get if you run locate fglrx.ko?
<vee_> rudelerius only one needs to have it.... if I can use root remotely then none of the others do
<eido_> scguy318: ty for the help on adding support to sound juicer but it doesn't seem to let me edit a profiles stream it won't let me change GStreamer pipeline. is there anyone that has added this support to sound juicer, it appears that the app stops reponding after editing profiles?
<demon_spork> michael, type /join #nameofchan
<arooni________> hey folks...... i have gutsy and i can't make my function keys work.  can anyone help?
<rbil> michael: do ... /join #channelname
<arooni________> they did work at one point
<michael> type /join in this text?
<michael> or termi
<demon_spork> arooni________: what type of keyboard?
<scguy318> michael: in your wonderful chat box probably
<demon_spork> michael, in this text
<michael> hehe
<michael> your wonderful
<ardy> Hello, has anyone else ran into issues when setting up Gutsy Gibbon to  use LDAP authentication?
<Nextract> it locates a few
<Nextract> 1 in kernel modules
<arooni________> demon_spork, microsoft natural ergonomic keyboard 4000 ....
<Nextract> all in /lib/modules
<mightyteegar> nextract: any in a volatile/ directory?
<rudelerius> vee_: I am definitely no linux expert, but I believe you can remove access to sudo for other users, but if you wish to access super user privileges, you should definitely use sudo, and NOT login and work as the root user unless you absolutely have to
<Nextract> nope
<Nextract> none in that
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: you can, in fact only the first user created can use sudo OOTB
<TeslaDave> kelsin, rbil, mightyteegar and everyone else who helped, Thank You, i'm good to go, up and running
<TeslaDave> Thanks
<arooni> demon_spork, any ideas ?
<rbil> TeslaDave: good
<eido_> rudelerius: you can also remove access to terminal all together i think
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok, there's a problem ... fglrx isn't getting loaded properly
<robr> is it possible to install PHP 5 with apt-get?
<vee_> rudelerius no.... the only reason i ask about that is that when I set up my two hdd system.... no one can write to the second drive
<ank> hey does anyone know where the gui keyboard shortcuts stores the info
<ank> ?
<Nextract> i ran dkpg-reconfigure xorg-server
<mightyteegar> nextract: need to think for a min. :)
<ank> like what file?
<vee_> rudelerius the mount point is ..... media/second
<Nextract> and chose fglrx
<Nextract> and rebooted
<pbx> robr, aptitude search php5 :)
<Nextract> and thats the current stage i am at
<Nextract> ok np :)
<vee_> rudelerius im not sure if that was the right thing to do
<rbil> robr: apt-cache search php
<sproingie> robr: yes, apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<vee_> rudelerius only root can rad and write to it
<rudelerius> vee_: I don't know the reason that would be, other than the drive may not be formatted correctly, or it may not be mounted at startup, or the privileges may not be set up correctly
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok, as an absolute last resort we'll uninstall the driver from the repo and then clean up any stray fglrx.ko modules on your system, but before we do that...
<robr> thank you :)
<vee_> rudelerius i wanted all users to be able to
<michael> hmm
<rudelerius> vee_: you can do ls -l in the folder and see the permissions
<vee_> rudelerius it says only root has all access
<kelsin> ank: in gconf, for example the metacity ones are in the apps/metacity/ keys
<mightyteegar> nextract: when you ran locate fglrx.ko, what exactly did it find?
<Nextract> u want me to paste in here?
<michael> anyone know the cedega channel?
<mightyteegar> nextract: no
<michael> =/
<ank> kelsin: thanks
<vee_> rudelerius how do i change these permissions?
<rudelerius> vee_: it might be a lot to explain here, but you can change the permissions so that all users have read and write access to that folder
<kelsin> michael: "/join #cedega"
<mightyteegar> nextract: b/c they'll start with a / and the irc will complain :)
<rudelerius> vee_: type
<Nextract> ok
<Nextract> ill type it then
<rudelerius> vee_: type 'man chmod' in a terminal
<mightyteegar> nextract: type them out starting with a -, then the path name
<vee_> rudelerius i will
<rudelerius> vee_: chmod will allow you to change the permissions; you might try googling for a more intuitive how-to or tutorial
<vee_> rudelerius ok...
<Nextract> ./lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko)
<Nextract> ./lib/modules/fglrx/fglrx.ko
<Nextract> ./lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko
<Nextract> ./lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/.fglrx.ko.cmd
<Nextract> ./lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko
<Nextract> thats it
<vee_> rudelerius is logging in with root a bad idea to change the permissions?
<rudelerius> vee_: use sudo
<kelsin> vee_: it's ussually easier to use sudo on the command line, and safer
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok, that's a lot but doesn't nec. mean anything yet... one more thing to look at
<Nextract> ok
<c00ly> hi, i just formatted to ubuntu and i need some help setting up so i can compile things, like g++ is not set up
<vee_> rudelerius ok.... sudo
<c00ly> sudo -i :)
<kelsin> c00ly: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<c00ly> thanks
<bruenig> not a good idea to use aptitude for meta-packages
<c00ly> why?
<bruenig> meta-package hell
<bruenig> use apt-get
<mightyteegar> nextract: /msg me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Nextract> ok
<c00ly> ok, so apt-get install build-essential?
<eido_> sudo apt-get
 * mightyteegar braces for the impact
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What does it mean 'to hover sth. over'? as in "[tooltip] The user hovers the cursor over an item, without clicking it, and a small box appears with supplementary information regarding the item being hovered over."
<vee_> rudelerius would it be sudo chmod 0777 /media/second  ???
<Freman> hehe, next problem
<mightyteegar> bullgard4: it means to move the cursor over something and leave it there
<Freman> I want to rotate my display )c:
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  let the mouse cursoe pause over a widget
<arooni> hey folks!  none of my function keys are working (i can hit f1 and help launches... but when i try to map the deskbar to f3 for example... i cant :(  i have gutsy.  at some point this worked... but now it doesn't :(.
<Freman> I've got an ati video card, is there 'any' way to rotate the display?
<Nextract> heh
<mediahunter> can anyone here please help me with my wifi problem, I need to know the best way to get my atheros wifi working
<Nextract> it killed me for that
<mightyteegar> nextract: oops :) i'm kind of an irc newb, any other way to get me that file?
<rudelerius> vee_: that will work
<mediahunter> i have heard of a few option
<mediahunter> wicd madwifi and ndiswrapper
<mediahunter> but what is the best for ubuntu 7.10
<mediahunter> so anyone have any help for me
<bullgard4> mightyteegar, Dr_willis : Thank you for explaining.
<mediahunter> even if it is a good wiki or howto
<rbil> mediahunter: I thought atheros just worked in 7.10
<mediahunter> keep in mine i am still a neb
<Chico2> umm, what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<mediahunter> rbill if it does mine is not for some reason
<mediahunter> i have a acer aspire 3680
<mightyteegar> bullgard4: np
<Nextract> mightyteega i tried to DCC it
<mediahunter> with a swtich and it does not lite up and i can not seem to see the wireless extension
<Nextract> if that doesnt work
<Nextract> ill put it on pastbin for ya
<rbil> mediahunter: does it have a real switch to run it on or off?
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok, how do i get to pastebin?
<arooni> hey folks!  none of my function keys are working (i can hit f1 and help launches... but when i try to map the deskbar to f3 for example... i cant :(  i have gutsy.  at some point this worked... but now it doesn't :(.
<eido_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sproingie> Chico2: aptitude has a gui interface, apt-get is just commandline.  aptitude is smarter about dependencies too
<mightyteegar> eido_: thx
<aoeuid> does anyone know how I can install a certain USB mass storage driver on ubuntu?
<Chico2> sproingie: ah alright thanks
<rudelerius> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Nextract> mightyteegar ---> http://pastebin.com/m538cf1ad
<aoeuid> it's a usb driver for a digital photo keychain
<sproingie> Chico2: however, apt-get has super-cow powers, aptitude does not
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok need a few mins to compare this one with my old working on
<mightyteegar> e
<eido_> mightyteegar: just trying to give back
<aoeuid> anyone?
<c00ly> ok, now i want to set up java, what repositories should i add?
 * genii watches the super-cows fly over the fence into the next pasture
<Nextract> ok np mightyteegar ty :)
<kelsin> c00ly: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk"
<c00ly> is that jre too?
<kelsin> c00ly: yes, it pulls in the jre
<genii> good night all
<vee_> rudelerius that worked! great. when I installed the OS was it the right thing/wise to have a mount point of media/.... should have it been something different? im not quite sure why you bounce off a directory on the main drive to get to another.
<c00ly> :) teksavvy pwns
<rudelerius> vee_: that is a logical place to mount a second drive (some might also use /mnt); it is like that because everything in linux is considered a file
 * Freman curses ati
<rudelerius> vee_: your hard drives are file; folders are files; your sound card is a file; your monitor is a file; everything on your system is considered a file
<rudelerius> vee_: glad that you got it working
<balboa_007> ïðèâåò, õâàòèò ìîë÷àòü
<balboa_007> ïîìîùü íóæíà
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok, made some edits to the one you posted... now do this
<magic_ninja> i'm looking for a utility something like a linux-live cd but the comp i'm working no cannot handle a linux live cd
<rudelerius> Can anyone help with a problem with a logical volume?
<Chico2> magic_ninja: why not?
<mightyteegar> nextract: back up your current xorg.conf -- cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.WORKING
<Nextract> ok
<Nextract> done
<magic_ninja> Chico2: its a damn p2 with reg sd ram like 396 mb
<vee_> rudelerius that makes sense... sorta...everything stems from one central point
<mightyteegar> nextract: if for some reason this fails on the next part then just copy the .WORKING file back to xorg.conf
<magic_ninja> Chico2: its from like 97
<Chico2> oh haha, well not even text will work?
<Nextract> ok np
<rudelerius> vee_: everything is just a part of a single file system; the central point is the root / (not to be confused with the root user)
<mightyteegar> nextract: go to the pastebin url http://pastebin.com/m5d5c8605 , copy the whole thing and overwrite your existing xorg.conf
<mightyteegar> nextract: make sure you've backed up your current one first
<mightyteegar> nextract: i cannot stress that part enough :)
<Nextract> yep np
<Nextract> i have dont worry
<Nextract> :)#
<o7andrew> :0
<Chico2> we'll see if that's true in a few minutes :P
<vee_> rudelerius makes sense form a programming side of things... i know AS3 and thats set up like that
<rudelerius> Anyone got any helpful knowledge about logical volumes?
<mightyteegar> nextract: once you've edited your xorg.conf, hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to restart X -- this will kill your desktop session, obviously
<rudelerius> vee_: it probably has its advantages and disadvantages
<mightyteegar> nextract: before you do that...
<vee_> rudelerius what other places would one mount a drive?
<echosystm> can someone recommend a mixer for me?
<echosystm> i have an audiophile 24/96 soundcard
<echosystm> xfce4-mixer doesnt seem to recognise it
<mightyteegar> nextract: if your X comes back up, log in and run fglrxinfo and tell me what you get
<rudelerius> vee_: /mnt is a common place to mount a hard drive
<mightyteegar> nextract: and whenever you're ready, go ahead and restart X
<Nextract> ok
<Nextract> here goes
<rudelerius> vee_: /media is now more commonly used for temporary devices like a USB flash drive or CD/DVD drive
<mightyteegar> echosystm: what sound engine are you using?  (alsa,oss,etc.)?
<vee_> rudelerius can i remount in that are?
<echosystm> whatever is installed by default
<echosystm> alsa i think?
<mightyteegar> echosystm: from a terminal, run alsamixer
<echosystm> sound works fine
<echosystm> i just want to change the vol
<echosystm> ok, does that have a taskbar icon?
<rudelerius> vee_: you can, but it doesn't really make a difference if it is mounted in /media or /mnt; your system will function the same with it mounted in either place
<Nextract> still the same
<rbil> echosystem: in a terminal run ... alsamixer
<Nextract> Still saying mesa
<Nextract> when i do fglrxinfo
<mightyteegar> nextract: any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Nextract> ill check
<mightyteegar> nextract: i've gone through this before with my radeon x300, so all of this is coming off the top of my brain :)
<echosystm> i know how to do that rbil, but im after something that runs in the sys tray etc.
<echosystm> does such a thing exist?
<Nextract> cool
<Nextract> thanks so much ur helping me
<rudelerius> Can anyone help with a question about logical volumes?
<Nextract> :)
<mightyteegar> nextract: one day it magically worked, until i upgraded to gutsy and had to finally say goodbye to it :)
<Nextract> ok
<Nextract> http://pastebin.com/m6cd7d27d <---- xorg log
<vee_> rudelerius kewl
<rbil> echosystm: maybe this? http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/08/15/gvtray-a-volume-control-for-your-system-tray/
<mightyteegar> nextract: errors! k, need to look this over and think a bit
<rudelerius> vee_: was part of your problem also that you could not access the share from your mac?
<vee_> rudelerius yes, i had two
<arooni> how do i list file permissions as a number (066, 075) etc... for a given file or directory?
<kelsin_> arooni: ls -l
<rudelerius> vee_: can you at least find the machine from the mac?
<Nextract> kk np
<Nextract> :)
<vee_> rudelerius let me try
<defyence> I finally figured out how to install Pidgin (2.3.0), got it all done, did it by compiling the source code...
<defyence> ...And it won't open. Any advice?
<rudelerius> vee_: try pinging the IP address of the ubuntu server the share is on and see if you get a response
<cloudpersona> how do I find out what the default gateway for my computer is?
<FluxD> defyence: what did typing in pidgin show?
<kelsin_> FluxD: "route" or "route -n" if it's slow, it's the gateway for the 0.0.0.0 address
<cloudpersona> thank you.
<rudelerius> cloudpersona: try ip route show
<defyence> FluxD: One second, I tried opening it my classic Windows-trained-brain way by double-clicking the icon... Lemme try it. :P
<FluxD> cloudpersona: system administration network
<vee_> rudelerius i got it mounted on my desktop of my mac..... i imagine that i have to get SAMBA to work if I want to get to thst server remotely?
<defyence> pidgin: error while loading shared libraries: libpurple.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FluxD> kelsin_: I think u mean cloudpersona :)
<defyence> Well, that helped. Now I know the problem! :D Thanks, FluxD
<echosystm> if i was running a game in a window
<FluxD> defyence: did u have that compile too?
<kelsin_> FluxD: yeah, I must be really tired, been doing that all night when lines scroll as I'm finding a name :)
<echosystm> how would i get it to release the mouse?
<defyence> FluxD: Nope
<echosystm> like, in windows you would just alt-tab
<rudelerius> vee_: clarify; you do in fact see the share on the desktop of your mac?  if so, presumably you just cannot access it?
<FluxD> cloudpersona: kelsin_> FluxD: "route" or "route -n" if it's slow, it's the gateway for the 0.0.0.0 address
<kelsin_> defyence: did you run "sudo make install" yet?
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok, now we try the last resort
<FluxD> kelsin_: no problemo :)
<defyence> kelsin_: Yes, I did
<mightyteegar> nextract: this part's a bear
<zynergi> hrm.. can anyone see what's wrong with this mysql query im trying to add? http://pastebin.com/d42a13fe0
<mightyteegar> nextract: don't do anything just yet, but here's what we're going to do:
<kelsin> zynergi: can you pastebin the error?
<mightyteegar> nextract: uninstall every fglrx driver on the system, uninstall everything to do with mesa and remove all those stray fglrx.ko modules
<vee_> rudelerius i can access it and read.write
<FluxD> zynergi: probably ask in sql channel :)
<vee_> rudelerius it works on my mac desktop and not the other way around
<zynergi> http://pastebin.com/d54860964 is the error
<rudelerius> vee_: ah, ok, so your problem then is that you cannot write from your ubuntu server to your mac? is that correct?
<kelsin> zynergi: I didn't think alter table could take multiple adds, might try making two alter table statements, past that yeah you probably should ask in a db channel
<vee_> rudelerius yes
<Nextract> mightyteegar: im not sure how to do all that, kindof a nix newb tbh
<kelsin> zynergi: also maybe adding a ; to the end of the first full statement
<defyence> Hmm, trying to find the answer to this one still...
<zynergi> kelsin; doh
<mightyteegar> nextract: that's why i'm here :) it's actually not hard, just time-consuming
<Nextract> ok ty :)
<rudelerius> vee_: ok, then I am not sure I can help you; the problem is likely with a setting on the mac; you probably need to set up the mac to allow access from remote machines and I don't have any idea how to do that
<mightyteegar> nextract: first fire up synaptic
<Nextract> kk
<mightyteegar> nextract: and search for "fglrx" (no quotes)
<MasterShrek> defyence, you are compiling pidgin 2.3.0 from source, correct?
<rudelerius> vee_: unless the mac is running ubuntu as well...
<Nextract> ok came up with 2 things
<rudelerius> Anyone got helps for me on logical volumes?  (Yes, I'm still asking!)
<mightyteegar> nextract: xserver driver and what else?
<Nextract> Restricted Drivers manager
<vee_> rudelerius it is set to share... where would i find the mac drive mounted on the ubuntu server
<kelsin> defyence: did you let it install in the default /usr/local?
<Nextract> and the ATI Driver
<MasterShrek> defyence, what ./configure options did you use?
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok, you need the rest. driver. mgr. so leave that.  mark the ati driver for uninstall
<Nextract> done
<defyence> kelsin: No, I put it somewhere... else....
<Baumer> Hi I need some help with audacity and no one seems to be alive in #audacity... So my recording does not work at all... anyone here use Audacity on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> [Gutsy, Gnome] In the main menu, clicking on 'Applications' will open a sub-menu. Is there in it a menu item 'Utilities'? Or what is the English name of it?
<rudelerius> vee_: honestly, I am not sure.  using the nautilus file browser in gnome, I navigate to ///network and I can find the other  machines on my network
<kelsin> defyence: probably not a default library path place then and ldd can't find the libpurple library, if you know where it put it's libs you can temporailiy run "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/pigin/lib pidgin" to run it
<vee_> rudelerius lemme try
<mightyteegar> nextract: next search for mesa
<MasterShrek> defyence, what configure options did you use when you compiled? thats the reason its not finding libpurple, you probably didnt use the right options
<defyence> kelsin: I thought they all went to the same place... Then it's looking for it somewhere else? Thanks for your help, I'll try that.
<Nextract> all it found was GNUBik
<mightyteegar> nextract: and *write down* these packages (you may need to reinstall them later)
<Nextract> a game
<rudelerius> vee_: you could also try typing in the name of the mac in the same manner; e.g. ///mac/shared_folder
<vee_> rudelerius is Applications>Network the place to look?
<kelsin> defyence: it might be depending on where you told it to install
<defyence> MasterShrek: I couldn't tell you exactly
<mightyteegar> nextract: when you searched for "mesa" you didn't get a whole bunch of results?
<defyence> Look before you what now? :P
<rudelerius> vee_: try Places>Network
<Nextract> no
<Nextract> only one
<schone> hi all
<Nextract> and it was a game called GNUBrik
<rudelerius> vee_: not sure if XFCE has a "Places"
<kelsin> defyence: you normally should not install to /usr since that's where ubuntu packages often install to. Most source packages install to /usr/local/ which is good. If you put it somewhere other than those to then it might not know where to find the files
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok, that's fine, gimme a min.
<vee_> rudelerius dont see it... ha
<Nextract> kk np
<rudelerius> Hi schone
<vee_> rudelerius has to be somewhere else
<schone> trying to get the emerald themer running but having problems installing svn, is there a certain method to do this? (sorry first time using linux)
<Gilgad> Hello, I'm having a problem with the latest firefox update conflicting causing xml parsing errors.  Anyone with similar problems?
<rudelerius> vee_: I agree, but since I don't have access to XFCE, it will be difficult for me advise you where to go
<MasterShrek> defyence, i think you want ./configure --prefix=/usr
<vee_> rudelerius how can if nautilous is installed??
<mightyteegar> nextract: now, run   sudo rmmod fglrx
<defyence> MasterShrek: Trying that now, thanks :)
<Nextract> ok
<rudelerius> vee_: it is just the file browser, like Windows Explorer; XFCE certainly has a file browser
<mightyteegar> nextract: now, run   locate fglrx.ko again and delete every one you find
<MasterShrek> defyence, also there is a debian package out there, it would probably be easier/faster
<kelsin> defyence: remeber that --prefix /usr will conflict with the debian package should you install that too
<DaveC> Anyone aware of a script that will automatically replace a folder icon with the album art?
<rudelerius> Schone, sorry but I can't help with the Emerald Themer; I don't know anything about it
<defyence> MasterShrek: Yeah, but for some reason I felt motivated to try and figure out something that my friend said would be harder, since I have nothing to lose right now...
<vee_> rudelerius ok.... well i can find Applications>Network.... but the ony things in there are firfox, mozilla thunder., and pidgin
<defyence> I'm weird like that.
<rudelerius> I still need help with logical volumes- can anyone help??
<kelsin> DaveC: http://my.opera.com/sjosul/blog/2007/10/28/album-art-as-folder-icon-in-gnome
<Gilgad> Hello, I'm having a problem with the latest firefox update conflicting causing xml parsing errors.  Anyone with similar problems?
<MasterShrek> defyence, yea, its nice to know how to compile things, but thats kinda the point of ubuntu, to not have to do things like that
<DaveC> kelsin: Awesome! You rock. Thanks mate.
<rudelerius> vee_: you should have a 'home' folder or a 'Computer' folder or icon
<vee_> rudelerius i am in the Home folder.
<rudelerius> gilgad: have not installed 3.0 yet; waiting for official release
<kelsin> DaveC: I've wanted to do that for a while too, :) glad it came up so quick in google lol
<Gilgad> rudelerius: no, i'm talking 2.0.0.11
<DaveC> kelsin: I suppose that I wasn't using the proper terms. Thanks again.
<Nextract> mightyteegar: all done
<rudelerius> vee_: you should have an address bar or buttons that show where you are in the file system (if buttons, you can change in view or somewhere)
<Nextract> i did locate again just to check
<Baumer> Is there a good simple program that works well for ubuntu to convert .midi to .wav
<Nextract> it lists nothin
<Nextract> so all done
<rudelerius> gilgad: oh. sorry; I haven't had problems, but only used sparingly so far.  sorry
<Gilgad> vee_: if it helps, the default explorer for xfce is "thunar"
<vee_> rudelerius changed to location... whats next?
<Gilgad> rudelerius: meh, thanks anyway
<rudelerius> gilgad: thanks; I know next to nothing about XFCE
<mightyteegar> nextract: ok ... go to this address http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide  and follow Method 2
<defyence> MasterShrek: This is just a diving board for me. I want to get used to it on an OS I can still function on regularly, and be given the option to do more advanced work while still being comfortable and functional. :)
<mightyteegar> nextract: before you do that
<Gilgad> rudelerius: yea, installed it once, what does he need?
<Nextract> ok
<mightyteegar> nextract: i made a small change to that xorg.conf file, here's the new one: http://pastebin.com/m195b04ec
<rudelerius> vee_: type in the name of the mac and the name of the shared folder e.g. ///macname/share
<MasterShrek> defyence, thats the reason i switched back off ubuntu, i didnt like how the advanced things worked, kernel compiles and such were just a pain in the arse
<vee_> rudelerius now it looks more like exploror.... you can now type in an addy
<Nextract> ok
<vee_> rudelerius ok
<defyence> MasterShrek: Oh, really? Bugger. :P Lol
<Nextract> and i should rewrite the existing with this one?
<MasterShrek> =P
<rudelerius> gigad: trying to find his mac share from his ubuntu; I know nothing about macs either!
<mightyteegar> nextract: follow that guide, use that new xorg.conf and tell me what happens
<mightyteegar> nextract: yep
<Gilgad> rudelerius: yea, i'm no help there
<gorath> hey can ne 1 help walk me thru setting up screen savers as backrounds in ubuntu gutsy 64bit i have tried like every tutorial out there and cant get it to work
<Nextract> ok will do
<mightyteegar> nextract: i'll be around for a bit, good luck :)
<gorath> ne 1???
<Gilgad> anyone know how to set the default profile in firefox?
<rudelerius> Can anyone help with problem with logical volume? Anyone have any knowledge on that subject??
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: what's your lvm prob?
<defyence> MasterShrek: It worked! Thank you so much for all your help. :)
<kakalto> I hate to come here and ask, but. I have nvidia 6800 GTOs (SLI) and ubuntu won't give me graphics from the livecd.
<MasterShrek> no prob defyence
<Gilgad> rudelerius: logical volume as in partitioning?
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: I have a 3.5" disk usb
<BernieMac> I can't use CTRL+ALT+L/R to switch between workspaces(shortcuts are set to this) but I can click to other spaces or mouse wheel to them. Anyone know why this is?
<kakalto> why? shouldn't either the nv or even vesa driver kick in?
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: i installed Fedora 7 on it
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: 3.5 floppy?
<gorath> can any one help me with my problem??
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: nope; from my laptop that died
<Gilgad> BernieMac: you using stock ubuntu?
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: oh hdd, ok go on
<Nextract> mightyteegar
<Nextract> small problem
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: I want to access the Fedora install, but I only see the /boot partition
<mightyteegar> nextract: whats up?
<BernieMac> yes, feisty, been a while since I was in ubuntu, currently installing 150 updates...
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: the rest of the install is on a logical volume and I don't know how to mount it
<Nextract> when i tried to do "debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-generic"
<Nextract> i get an error
<gorath> hello
<rudelerius> gilgad: not partitioning really; need to mount a logical volume on a usb hard drive
<gorath> ??\
<mightyteegar> nextract: you need to put the \ at the end of that line
<Gilgad> BernieMac: preferences > keyboard shortcuts have anything?
<Nextract> ok
<mightyteegar> nextract: debconf etc. are packages -- that's one large apt-get install command there
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im packaging the closed source, but free to distribute game, Wolfenstien: Enemy Territory, is there any need to have the game engine and game data in separate packages when they are under the same license? And the included anti-cheat software; punkbuster is forbidden to redistrbute, and such should i remove it from the package?
<Gilgad> rudelerius: sounds ugly
<gorath> hello can any one give me a hand here??
<rudelerius> gilgad: i am taking a class on fedora, I wouldn't use it otherwise
<Nextract> ok well apparently i had them
<Nextract> it said 0 install removed and upgraded
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: do you have the common lvm tools installed?
<BernieMac> Gilgad: the switch to workspace on left and on right are set to the default ctrl+alt+left/right
<rudelerius> gilgad: and I took the disk on vacation and saved all my photos on the disk; now I want to mount the drive and get the pictures
<schone> worked it out rudelrius - had to edit the sources.list file
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: I did install the lvm2 package and whatever other dep synaptic flagged
<Gilgad> BernieMac: but it doesn't actually do that?  and do you have compiz installed?
<schone> one more question - where can you get the latest nvidia drivers for a 8800 gts for ubuntu?
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: what does lvscan return
<rudelerius> schone: under Administration>Restricted Drivers
<BernieMac> Gilgad: correct doesn't do that. I installed the Feisty update from Gutsy, there are a lot of compiz updates that I saw that are currently installing. Beyond that I'm not sure
<gorath> can some one help me setup animated backrounds in ubuntu gusty 64bit?? tried alot of things and cant get it to work....and im really new to the whole linux thing
<bullgard4> [Gutsy, Gnome] In the main menu, clicking on 'Applications' will open a sub-menu. Is there in it a menu item 'Utilities'? Or what is the English name of it?
<DrDigital> does the built in terminal for ubuntu do ssh?
<jscinoz> Is there a channel related to packaging queries?
<DrDigital> i got someone telling me it doesnt
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: no volume groups found, but when I do fdisk -l, it shows there is a Linux LVM on /dev/sdd2
<waz> is there a terminal based admin program?
<arooni> what version of linux kernel use in gutsy?
<gorath> can any help me with the above stated problem??
<vladtzu> What would the mount command to mount my second hard drive (one big ntfs partition) to /home/josh/data be?
<bullgard4> waz: What do you consider an 'administration program'?
<Gilgad> BernieMac: I'd wait till gusty is fully installed, then see whats up
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: before we talk tech -- what exactly are you wanting to accomplish?
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: pulling data from fedora?
<MasterShrek> vladtzu, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g  (for read/write permissions)
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: I want to mount the logical volume from within ubuntu and pull jpegs from the drive
<MasterShrek> vladtzu, then: ntfs-3g /dev/xxxx /home/josh/data   (replace xxxx with teh device name of the hard drive)
<vladtzu> Thanks MasterShrek
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: and delete them from the lvm later?
<BernieMac> Gilgad: I thought it was fully installed but it could be installing compiz now. done in 10 minutes I will let you know if anything changes. Thanks!
<gorath> Can NE 1 help me ??
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: ultimately, yes; it is not important to me that they remain on the usb disk after I pull them down to the ubuntu machine
<bullgard4> arooni: In a terminal, do 'uname -r'
<shadowblade> Trying to get my wireless card working on my dell laptop, can someone help?
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: what i'm getting at is it might be easier to boot to fedora and move the jpegs to your ubuntu partition
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: I use the fedora install for a class that I am taking on intro to linux
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: my experience with lvms is that they can be testy on any system they weren't originally installed on
<waz> bullgard4: something like suse yast
<gorath> hello??
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: understood; unfortunately, I cannot get the fedora system to boot on the machine; bios has not boot from usb device option and setting up the disk as the primary boot disk causes the system to stop in GRUB
<bullgard4> arooni: It's 2.6.22-14-generic
<mightyteegar> gorath: explain "animated backgrounds"
<vladtzu> MasterShrek:  How would I figure out what the device name of the hard drive is?  I would'v eassumed it'd be /dev/hdb, but I don't see hd anything in my /dev folder o.o
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: oh.  ew. :)  hrm
<gorath> like setting a screen saver or video as your backround or skydome prefferble both
<blackfox__> i install DirectX but cant find dxdiag.exe.how can i find dxddiag?
<bullgard4> waz: I am not very much familiar with SuSE. I cannot help you finding a Yast equivalent in Ubuntu.
<theAtom> hi
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: I'm sure I can find another workaround if you think I am unlikely to be successful; I can take the disk to work and boot from the machine there and burn the files to CD; that may be my best option
<theAtom> how can I make Firefox support Adobe PDF files?
<waz> bullgard4: thanks anyway :)
<bazhang> waz: no functional equivalent to yast in Ubuntu
<theAtom> how can I view PDF files in Firefox?
<MasterShrek> vladtzu, sudo fdisk -l         will give you a list of partitions
<vladtzu> Danke
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: can you mount /dev/sdd2 somewhere?
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: I thought I might actually be able to do it from home and mount the logical volume on this machine; would save time and trouble; well, maybe time at lease :)
<rudelerius> lest
<rudelerius> least!
<mightyteegar> heh
<echosystm> where are programs usually installed to?
<gorath> mightyteegar: like setting a screen saver or video as your backround or skydome prefferble bot
<bullgard4> theAtom: Please do not try to use Firefox to view PDF files. There are other tools better suited.
<echosystm> /usr/bin?
<MasterShrek> echosystm, depends on the program
<theAtom> bullgard4, how do I view pdf files from firefox webpage?
<mightyteegar> gorath: ok, can't help you there, sry
<MasterShrek> echosystm, if you are looking for one: whereis <program>
<echosystm> im compiling glest (a game)
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: you know, I haven't tried yet;  I was freaked out that I could not find any logical volume or group
<echosystm> it's asking me where to put it
<allnightarockin> pdfviewer should prompt u to open it automatically
<echosystm> where should i tell it to install to?
<allnightarockin> just download it to your desktop and double click
<vladtzu> MasterShrek:  You are both a gentelman and a scholar, it worked. XD
<bullgard4> theAtom: I do notunderstand you well: What is a 'Firefox webpage'?
<u7us> hello
<MasterShrek> echosystm, /opt is a good place for things you compile
<adamonline45> Does anyone know what's happening when I type $cat /dev/input/event1 ?  When I press keys on my keyboard, I see output; but it's all garbled.  What IS that, and how do I use it in a script?  I'm actually trying to get a remote that came with my computer to work.  I can see it's sending signals to 'event3', but I don't know how to take that information and put it to use...
<u7us> anyone here have experience getting sshd working?
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: try that and see if you can use your lvm tools to mount and recover
<MasterShrek> good news vladtzu :)
<theAtom> bullgard4, go away!  you are trolling and wasting my time
<echosystm> thanks
<allnightarockin> firefox webpage is just reffering to a website.. like www.google.com/index.html
<MasterShrek> yup
<danbhfive> jscinoz: maybe you could try the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=44
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt results in the following error- mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<gorath> mightyteegar: im lookin to set it up something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P2HUgpMZiA   tryed some tutorials on line no lucky ne suggestions
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm trying to get the wireless working on my dell laptop, can someone help?
<allnightarockin> last message was to bullgard
<arooni> i was trying to follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229559 ... but i didnt see "Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard"
<allnightarockin> shadow whats going on
<danbhfive> arooni: what keys are you trying to enable?
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: that would be a problem.  hrm
<shadowblade> well I'm trying to use this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 but when I get to the point where I have to install ndis wrapper, I get a bunch of errors
<MasterShrek> shadowblade, what kind of card is it?
<jscinoz> danbhfive thanks
<arooni> danbhfive, i donno most of the keys (nona lot work on my keybaord)
<shadowblade> internal on my dell e1505
<mightyteegar> rudelerius: here's something to try:  http://www.linux-sxs.org/storage/fedora2ubuntu.html
<MasterShrek> shadowblade, whats the output of: lspci | grep Network
<allnightarockin> Shadow: are you just trying to browse the internet.. justa sec i will read this page
<u7us> I have sshd installed and it appears to running when I do a netstat -tulpn, but when I try to ssh in the client times out. Any ideas?
<shadowblade> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<MasterShrek> shadowblade, you dont need ndiswrapper
<MasterShrek> shadowblade, are you on 7.10?
<gorath> can any one help me get my ubuntu gutsy 64 bit setup like this in the backround area http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P2HUgpMZiA
<andrew899893> How do I add an a new key to /home/user/.ssh/known_hosts
<danbhfive> arooni: well I have the ergonomic 4000 keyboard, and most of my keys work
<rudelerius> mightyteegar: thanks; I'll check that out
<arooni> danbhfive, my function keys dont work
<shadowblade> yes - it wasn't recognizing any wireless networks, but a couple other wireless computers I have in the house worked fine
<danbhfive> arooni: the zoom doesnt work
<MasterShrek> andrew899893, it always auto adds stuff for me after i log in for the first time
<MasterShrek> shadowblade, you need firmware
<danbhfive> arooni: have you tried the F Lock key?
<andrew899893> MasterShrek, it does not let me login
<shadowblade> where would i get that?
<arooni> danbhfive, no
<djangelo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Evanlec> gorath, beryl has been replaced by compiz-fusion whcih is installed by default: check in system > prefs > appearance > desktop effects
<danbhfive> arooni: do you see the 4 LED lights?
<arooni> danbhfive, omg your'e right!
<MasterShrek> shadowblade, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv
<danbhfive> arooni: :)
<arooni> danbhfive, i've run: rm -rf linux && ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.23 linux && cd /usr/src/linux ... how do i revert this
<MasterShrek> andrew899893, i dunno then, i cant really help you. is there an ssh server running on the target machine?
<gorath> Evanlec: yes i know that but i cant get it setup tried a bunch of tutorials and cant seem to get it to work
<theAtom> how do I view PDF files within Firefox please?
<rudelerius> gorath: have you seen this forum thread? http://www.usalug.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=102342&sid=1b1f6b793b3176fe01f468b86afe0872
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, whatup meng
<andrew899893> MasterShrek, yes, my ssh daemon settings wont let me connect
<Cpudan80> theAtom: Install the pdf fox plugin
<MasterShrek> whats goin on Evanlec
<bullgard4> [Gutsy, Gnome] In the main menu, clicking on 'Applications' will open a sub-menu. Is there in it a menu item 'Utilities'? Or what is the English name of it?
<mightyteegar> theatom: only way i know of is to install adobe reader, which i don't exactly recommend
<Cpudan80> theAtom: I think its like mozillapdf
<mightyteegar> theatom: or do what cpudan said
<allnightarockin> Hey, i was wondering if anyone knew how to setup an ethernet bridge through wifi.. it would be like this. Modem>Router>Wifi(laptop)>Ethernet device??  i have a topic opened up here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3895160#post3895160
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, not much, just fixing / tweaking various things
<MasterShrek> word
<danbhfive> arooni: maybe you could reinstall the kernel package
<Cpudan80> I would install Adobe Reader
<MasterShrek> shadowblade, extract the files in that folder to /lib/firmware
<arooni> how do i revert this: rm -rf linux && ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.23 linux && cd /usr/src/linux (i was *about to recompile the kernel*) ... but what do i do now?
<tonyr1988> I have an external, USB hard drive that isn't detected by lsusb and doesn't throw anything in dmesg. What could be the problem (other USB devices work fine)?
<arooni> danbhfive, how do i do that
<theAtom> Cpudan80, cheers
<Cpudan80> The default Ubuntu one is a little squirrelly
<MasterShrek> shadowblade, you need to use sudo to do that, afterwards do: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, u pointed him to broadcom firmwares, i have a different chip but how would i flash the firmware on it?
<mightyteegar> tonyr1988, does this drive work on other OSes?
<danbhfive> arooni: well, I would try Synaptic, but obviously, if you can reboot, you are fine
<theAtom> Cpudan80, apt-get install pdffoxplugin ?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, you dont flash the firmware at all, it gets loaded upon boot
<blackfox__> wine dxdiag.exe only can use windows 98/me?
<Cpudan80> theAtom: Sounds like a winner
<arooni> danbhfive, i'd rather not try rebooting unless i'm sure that it will work
<MasterShrek> what kind of chip is it Evanlec?
<Cpudan80> theAtom: That might not be the name of the package
<theAtom> Cpudan80, E: Couldn't find package mozillapdf
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, Aironet (cisco) 802.11b
<Constrabus> Screenlets error: http://rafb.net/p/BF8ymj54.html any ideas?
<MasterShrek> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<billy> my wc3 works with wine, but its quite laggy, is a reason for it?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, uses airo module
<oldmanstan> can anyone clue me in on how to get tar to ignore that the dates on a file in a tarball are in the future?
<Cpudan80> !pdf-firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf-firefox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gorath> rudelerius: thats not much help does show how to setup
<theAtom> !firefox-pdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox-pdf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> ic, Evanlec and you need some firmware for it or what?
<theAtom> !firefoxpdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefoxpdf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danbhfive> arooni: i don't really know about those commands, so I dont know how to help ya
<theAtom> !pdffirefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdffirefox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rudelerius> golath: this might work too: http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15058&mode=threaded&pid=148902
<theAtom> !pdf-firefox
<Cpudan80> theAtom: best not play with the bot, the ops dont like it
<tonyr1988> mightyteegar, yeah, and it's formatted entirely in ext3
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well it tells me everytime i boot that it can't do WPA and such without version x.x firmware
<MasterShrek> theAtom, please stop, mess with the bot in a pm
<mightyteegar> theatom: try apt-cache search firefox pdf
<Cpudan80> theAtom: do /msg !thing
<echosystm> hmm, i sometimes get flickering pixels on my screen
<theAtom> ok sorry
<allnightarockin> anyone know how to use a Wireless Laptop as Ethernet Bridge?? I have a post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3895160#post3895160
<MasterShrek> icky Evanlec
<echosystm> any ideas whats up with that?
<mightyteegar> tonyr1988: tried plugging it into different usb ports?
<echosystm> it only does it with certain colors
<rudelerius> gorath: http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15058&mode=threaded&pid=148902
<djangelo> could anybody help me, my animations on compiz fuzion stopped working the way i configured them, now they are as before... 2 desktops and no cool efects.. just some basic ones.. ?????
<theAtom>  apt-cache search firefox pdf returend Zero founds
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i mean i dont need wpa now but itd be nice to have my card upgraded firmware..
<MasterShrek> echosystm, what kinda gfx card? do you have drivers installed for it?
<echosystm> yeah, nvidia
<tonyr1988> mightyteegar, it used to work in the same computer. I reformatted the computer, and it just stopped working (I didn't touch the external drive...it was unplugged during reinstallation).
<juggy> hey left, on ds but in channel! thnx!
<echosystm> pclinuxos did the same thing, without me installing any drivers
<echosystm> it was worse though
<MasterShrek> i agree Evanlec, but i wouldnt know where to begin looking for firmware for it. took me ages to figure out my broadcom chip lol
<Nextract> hey all
<mightyteegar> hey nextract
<echosystm> i'd have these dots all over the screen
<Nextract> mightyteegar: thank you very much
<tonyr1988> mightyteegar: Yeah, I've got 4 ports. I've tried all 4, and double-checked in the one that I know works (the one where I have a detected hub at).
<Nextract> IT WORKS!
<Nextract> :)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, cisco has a flashing program and the firmwares on their site, but the app only runs in winxp ;(
<MasterShrek> echosystm, how did you install the driver?
<Nextract> thanks for all your help
<mightyteegar> nextract: woo hoo! one last thing
<theAtom> how do I view PDF files within Firefox please?  anyone know?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, okay well what if i have the firmware?
<MasterShrek> yea thats to be expected Evanlec
<Nextract> sure?
<echosystm> through the xubuntu restricted driver thing
<mightyteegar> nextract: you have to run glxgears and tell what your FPS is :)
<MasterShrek> well i doubt you can flash it from linux, can you extract it?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lemme see
<arooni> folks i blew away the linux directory....... :( (rm -rf linux && ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.23 linux && cd /usr/src/linux (i was *about to recompile the kernel*).... how do i fix in gutsy ?
<mightyteegar> tonyr1988: in that case, can't help :(
<MasterShrek> echosystm, maybe try using the driver from nvidia's site
<Nextract> ok its showing spinning gears
<Nextract> nothing about fps
<echosystm> ok
<scott_> sup guys
<mightyteegar> nextract: give it a few seconds
<allnightarockin> Atom: An application is included with the default install... if it got deleted somehow just search for PDF in the Add/Remove dialog
<echosystm> i'll look into it, thanks
<tonyr1988> mightyteegar, No problem. Thanks for the help.
<MasterShrek> arooni, reinstall your kernel-sources packages
<MasterShrek> package(s)
<mightyteegar> nextract: the FPS will appear in the terminal window, not in the glxgears window
<Nextract> 11353 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2270.464 FPS
<mightyteegar> nextract: nice!  ok, now i can go to bed.
<Nextract> hehe
<Nextract> cool
<Nextract> ty
<Nextract> :)
<allnightarockin> lol i get like 400fps
<Nextract> gn8
<arooni> MasterShrek, i ran sudo apt-get install kernel-sources .... didn't work.  do you know what else i should type?
<mightyteegar> bye :)
<theAtom> how do I view PDF files within Firefox please?  anyone know?
<MasterShrek> arooni, search in synaptic for kernel sources
<navetz> is there a way to get photoshop working with wine
<Condoulo> I have a question about Dreamweaver and Crossover.
<allnightarockin> Atom: An application is included with the default install... if it got deleted somehow just search for PDF in the Add/Remove dialog
<wishmaster> theatom just install adobe pdf for linux
<MasterShrek> navetz, maybe, ive heard of gimpshop though, i think its similar to photoshop
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, gimpshop = gimp with photoshop keybindings
<MasterShrek> theAtom, search synaptic for: mozilla pdf
<MasterShrek> oh, i never knew Evanlec
 * MasterShrek doesnt do much photo editing
<allnightarockin> I really dont like gimp that much.. but it is alright after you get used to it
<arooni> MasterShrek, i'm not seeing anything there
<Condoulo> is dreamweaver MX 2004 capable of being run under Crossover
 * MasterShrek doesnt do alot of one specific thing, but a little of lots of different things
<MasterShrek> arooni, what did you put in the search box?
<arooni> MasterShrek, kernel sources ... and kernel
<theAtom> MasterShrek, zero finds
<MasterShrek> Condoulo, install it and find out
<theAtom> wishmaster, how?
<MasterShrek> arooni, try: linux sources
<theAtom> <wishmaster> theatom just install adobe pdf for linux <--- How?
<Condoulo> I myself find GIMP much easier to use than Photoshop. But I guess for those that learned image editing using Photoshop, I guess GIMP can be kind of... alien to them
<Condoulo> MasterShrek- I am installing it right now. hoping it will work.
<MasterShrek> theAtom, arooni, sorry you two, im not on ubuntu, i dont know the specific package names
<danbhfive> theAtom: can you look at pdfs at all?  try running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MasterShrek> Condoulo, cross ur fingers :P
<wishmaster> go to adobe website and load the reader
<theAtom> danbhfive, wtf??
<MasterShrek> Condoulo, if all else fails, you could run a virtual machine if you have the resources
<theAtom> How do I install Adode PDF please?
<allnightarockin> TheAtom
<CyberMad> how to make ubuntu like XP, the theme and behaviour  ?
<danbhfive> theAtom, you shoudl already have that
<Condoulo> MasterShrek- yeah, I have virtualbox installed.
<allnightarockin> do you know how to get into the add and remove window?
<MasterShrek> CyberMad, why would you want to? xp is ugly
<wishmaster> it will ask what platform you wish to load it
<theAtom> danbhfive, why would I have it already?
<danbhfive> theAtom, are you running ubuntu?
<Condoulo> allnightarockin- The Add/remove dialog is in the Applications Menu
<theAtom> anyone know how to install Adobe PDF on new install of gutsy?
<CyberMad> MasterShrek because we do migration from XP to ubuntu about 1 week and some users not suitable with it
<allnightarockin> I am aware of that, condoulo, i am just trying to see how experienced he is
<CyberMad> so, how to change it to XP style?
<allnightarockin> so we know where to start
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, okay i have the firmware file (its a .IMG)
<arooni> danbhfive, what the heck does flock even mean?
<MasterShrek> Condoulo, well install dreamweaver on your vm
<inzeo> i'm getting a segmentation fault error with an evolution crash when attempting to look at the Calendar - any ideas?
<djangelo> does anybody know how to fix a "ccsm" not working??
<theAtom> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theAtom> !adobepdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobepdf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theAtom> !PDF
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, hmm, i got no idea how to extract it, wonder if its liek a cd image...you could try mounting it like an iso: mount -o loop
<wishmaster> i'm running ubuntu with adobe reader pdf
<danbhfive> arooni i dunno, where do you see it
<tomd> CyberMad: you really think that just changing the gnome theme will trick them into liking the OS?
<Sefram> is there a good howto for setup xorg.conf with nvidia dualscreen & compiz?
<Condoulo> MasterShrek- I am wanting to see if it runs well on Crossover because I am not giving my Virtual machine more than 512MB of RAM. and Dreamweaver is a hefty application.
<DerangedDingo> theAtom: you should be able to view PDFs using Document Viewer
<theAtom> !adobereader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobereader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arooni> danbhfive, on my keyboard
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well i thot that was the file u used to flash
<MasterShrek> good idea Condoulo
<danbhfive> ubotu tell theAtom about AskTheBot
<theAtom> DerangedDingo, i need to view PDF in Firefix
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, very possible
<arooni> do i need to install beagle on top of gutsy?  or does the file indexing control panel hook it up for me instead
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i mean what type of file are we looking for here?
<tsukasa> hey, what steps do i need to do in order to load the usb drivers on grub boot? im trying to boot ubuntu from an external usb drive
<DerangedDingo> theAtom: okay?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, no idea, just wondering whats inside of it =P
<CyberMad> tomd maybe, hmmm... something like xandros, vixta, linspire but for ubuntu (gnome), so the style like XP
<SpookyET> hi
 * MasterShrek is curious
<Condoulo> MasterShrek- on the other hand, I know Frontpage 03 runs great on 512MB (Simply because thats what the IBMs at school have), but I am trying to remove myself from Frontpage. :P
<SpookyET> i'm trying to install the flash plugin
<SpookyET> it won't install
<tomd> CyberMad: do the users even have to configure their own systems?
<wishmaster> it work with firefox
<SpookyET> 6lzao2zv.design
<danbhfive> arooni OH its F      Lock        ie function key lock, when its on, your keys act as f1-f12, rather than the special keys
<tomd> CyberMad: why are they so effing picky about what their computer just *looks* like?
<arooni> ah ok
<allnightarockin> TheAtom, Sudo apt-get install evince                      is a pdf reader
<SpookyET> Download done.
<SpookyET> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<SpookyET> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<arooni> danbhfive, do any of the special keys on that keyboard work
<tsukasa> hey, what steps do i need to do in order to load the usb drivers on grub boot? im trying to boot ubuntu from an external usb drive
<MasterShrek> Condoulo, also, have you optimized your xp virtual machine by removing useless services? always something i do right away for performance gains
<SpookyET> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Sefram> Does someone know a good HOWTO for setup "xorg.conf" for NVIDIA with COMPIZ for GUSTY?
<inzeo> SpookyET
<tomd> CyberMad, http://art.gnome.org/search.php?search_text=xp&search_type=all
<inzeo> :i had the same problem and someone gave me a solution
<MasterShrek> !compiz | Sefram
<ubotu> Sefram: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<danbhfive> arooni: I only tried the first key, web/home  I was able to set it somewhere, in some keyboard menu
<Condoulo> MasterShrek- what would a couple of those services be? I know I already have effects disabled, and XP set to classic theme.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, its a binary
<CyberMad> 1st.. i just try to give the best what they want :) 2nd.. i really want to try it too
<SpookyET> inzeo, englighten me please
<MasterShrek> Condoulo, i always get rid of security center, windows firewall, help and support, and there are a few others
<MasterShrek> Condoulo, let me get you a link here....
<kenshin> disculpen, alguien habla español?
<kenshin> =O
<Condoulo> MasterShrek- Ok. :)
<Dr_willis>  i always get rid of  windows
<Dr_willis> :)
<wishmaster> si que paso
<MasterShrek> Condoulo, http://www.blackviper.com/WinXP/servicecfg.htm
<kenshin> hola que tal wishmaster
<kenshin> disculpa man
<MasterShrek> Condoulo, thats for sp2, hopefully thats waht you are running
<Sefram> uboto: i am looking for a good howto for dual monitor setup. Singlemonitor is running already with nvidia & compiz...
<wishmaster> mui bien
<Condoulo> MasterShrek- Yeah. XP Pro SP2. :)
<kenshin> no se si me puedes echar una mano con la instalacion del ubuntu, ya busque en google pero nomas no puedo
<kenshin> ya lo instale correctamente en mi portatil
<kenshin> de hecho ahorita estoy en ubuntu, pero en la pc de escritorio no puedo
<MasterShrek> Condoulo, i always go for the power user, but make sure you look at what you are disabling, jsut in case its something you think you might need
<inzeo> SpookyET: i had to download an older tarball of the plugin, but I can't remember what the link was for it
<eido> uboto is a bot you can activate hime with triggers i.e. !nvidia
<danbhfive> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<allnightarockin> Anyone know how to setup a Wireless Laptop as Ethernet Bridge? So it gets the signal then i can plug  ethernet device into the laptop and share the internet??
<inzeo> SpookyET: do you have an AIM screenname or e-mail address that I could e-mail it to you at?
<SpookyET> inzeo, LunaAurum for aim
<inzeo> SpookeyET: k, one sec
<kenshin> oh, gracias ubotu
<SpookyET> It worked on a different install
<SpookyET> I don't know what's changed now
<MasterShrek> kenshin, ubotu = bot, not human
<Condoulo> MasterShrek- Most stuff I won't need for the most part.
<CyberMad> can i easily install that xp theme with apt-get install ??
<kenshin> disculpen, es que soy nuevo >.<!
<wishmaster> esta bien
<MasterShrek> generally true Condoulo, but maybe start off with safe, and if everything works good, try to go down to power user
<kenshin> entonces entrare al salon que me mencionaron, gracias =D
<MasterShrek> CyberMad, i dont think so
<Sefram> ubotu: search howto dual monitor nvidia compiz
<ubotu> Found: keys-#ubuntu-effects, burners, dual-head, binarydrivershowto, backspace-error-#ubuntu-effects, font, xdmcp, plugins-#ubuntu-effects, picard, nvidia9
<badz> where should i go for help with getting direct rendering working? that and more compiz setup help
<wishmaster> ubotu i think he got mad
<allnightarockin> if u take away too many privileges always su then make a new user with admin and fix it
<CyberMad> ok, no problem.. thanks :)
<Sefram> ubotu: search howto dual-head nvidia compiz
<CyberMad> i did apt-get install wine, how to do clean uninstallation (include the config), looks like apt-get remove wine don't do clean uninstallation
<ubotu> Found: keys-#ubuntu-effects, burners, dual-head, binarydrivershowto, backspace-error-#ubuntu-effects, font, xdmcp, plugins-#ubuntu-effects, picard, nvidia9
<MasterShrek> CyberMad, apt-get purge
<Learning-Ubuntu> What blogging client tools do you use. (Preferences based on Ease of Use, Flexiility)
<Merphy> Hello i am using horay how to upgrade it
<MasterShrek> hoary!
<Sefram> ubotu: key dual-head
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key dual-head - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> Merphy, better of reinstalling lol
<SpookyET> Is there an apt-get no sum check command? the latest flash player plugin is getting md5sum mismatch and wont' install
<Condoulo> so if I were to run a file in crossover from the command line, how would I do so?
<MasterShrek> holy crap, hoary is almost 3 yrs old now
<Sefram> ubotu:  dual-head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Merphy> no other way?
<CyberMad> MasterShrek do you mean apt-get purge <packagename>, example: apt-get purge wine ??
<eido> #compiz-effects
<MasterShrek> yes CyberMad
<alain> hi guys i got this newbie question..to make the window distance during cube rotation coz i saw it on youtube
<allnightarockin> ubotu: frets on fire
<eido> hmmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frets on fire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<inzeo> i'm getting a segmentation fault error with an evolution crash when attempting to look at the Calendar - any ideas?
<alain> i mean how to make
<rxndx> alain: You need compiz-fusion
<CyberMad> MasterShrek thanks
<MasterShrek> Merphy, i dont know, its maybe possible, but theres a very good chance you will break your box, i would suggest backing up your /home directory and any config files you want to save, then reinstalling with 7.10
<eido> Sefram: try #compiz-fusion if you haven't already
<alain> i have compiz running now.. http://youtube.com/watch?v=NAIfkmqyNOk&watch_response   <--- this effect i mean
<Merphy> Ok, I tried gusty gibbon, but live CD stops giving a shell, what is the problem
<Sefram> ubotu: Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<eido> interesting
<MasterShrek> Merphy, try using the alternate install cd
<alain> each window has a distance
<MasterShrek> CyberMad, no problem
<allnightarockin> Alain how much ram do you have?
<Merphy> it means media is corrupt
<alain> 1 gig
<MasterShrek> Merphy, did you test it for errors?
<rxndx> alain: never seen that before but thanks for sharing :)
<rxndx> seriously awesome
<allnightarockin> run smooth?
<Merphy> yeah I installed from the same cd to another system successfully
<alain> yup
<alain> it run smoothly
<Regarok> yeah i have 1 gig and runs smooth too
<Regarok> with compiz
<MasterShrek> interesting Merphy, well its got something do with your gfx card im assuming, the alternate installer is a text-based installer, more likely to work if all you get to is a command prompt on the desktop install cd
<allnightarockin> ill have to test it out sometime.. im not much for the whole flashy look anyway.. thinking about going back to fluxbox.. gnome feels so bloated
<Sefram> do i need Xinerama and TwinView (nvidia driver) both enabled in xorg.conf for dual-head compiz?
<MasterShrek> fluxbox ftw
<allnightarockin> agreed
<allnightarockin> =]
<bullgard4> [Gutsy, Gnome] In the main menu, clicking on 'Applications' will open a sub-menu. Is there in it a menu item 'Utilities'? Or what is the English name of it?
<MasterShrek> well i run kde on my laptop, but my headless server has an invisible head which is fluxbox =P
<Dr_willis> Sefram,  you normally dont enable both Xinerams and Twinview.
<CyberMad> btw, so what apt-get remove do? is that just delete the package? but i'm curious when i did apt-get install wine, the installation so fast.. i think ubuntu save it somewhere..
<Merphy> ok
<MasterShrek> CyberMad, it saves the actual pacakage i think, apt-get remove will remove the binaries, and docs and stuff, purge will remove all configuration files too
<allnightarockin> CyberMad- i was wondering about that too. been trying to figure out where it stores the install files.. because it doesnt take 2 seconds to download 60 mb
<FluxD> CyberMad: it "uninstalls"
<Sefram> Dr_willis: wich one it the better choice? I remember a TwinView setup working, but i lost my xorg.conf (head crash grrr..)...
<MasterShrek> /var/apt/cache or something
<arooni> is this bad to see on gutsy: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root src        21 2007-12-05 21:05 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.23
<allnightarockin> ty master =]
<arooni> from /usr/src
<vee_> how do you find out the mac address of an ubuntu machine?
<noob101> i've heard metacity can do compositing ... will it be going to be official for ubuntu? instead of compiz-fusion?
<MasterShrek> arooni, not really, its just source code
<Dr_willis> Sefram,  twinview is nvidia implemetation of the xinirama+more stuff..
<arooni> MasterShrek, i thought it was going to screw thigns up
<ianmcorvidae> vee_: open up a terminal, type ifconfig
<bullgard4> vee_: ifconfig
<ianmcorvidae> it should be in there
<allnightarockin> vee_  iwconfig i believe
<MasterShrek> arooni, it shouldnt
<allnightarockin> i lose
<FluxD> vee_: ifconfig -a
<Pandemic> Hi
<CyberMad> MasterShrek so, apt-get install wine... will save the package to /var/apt/cache, then do apt-get remove wine just uninstall the program, but not delete the config and cache files,.. for complete removal / uninstallation apt-get purge wine, correct? :) thanks all guru!
<Sefram> cool then ill choose twinview. Is Xinerame for the nv driver poeple?
<arooni> MasterShrek, is there a way to make sure the kernel is happy and installed & such ... without restarting and seeing if it fails (i hate checking this way)
<Pandemic> Anyone willing to try to help me with a graphics driver issue?
<vee_> bullgard4, allnightarockin i uused ifconfig
<MasterShrek> soudns right CyberMad, i dont know if purge will remove the saved package in cache, but apt-get clean will remove all the cached packages
<MasterShrek> arooni, well, did you install a new kernel?
<Pandemic> Anyone?
<vee_> bullgard4, allnightarockin whats the diff. between ifconfig and iwconfig??
<MasterShrek> arooni, did you copy a kernel image and run a make_modules ?
<CyberMad> MasterShrek thanks
<MasterShrek> Pandemic, what brand is the card?
<MasterShrek> np CyberMad
<vee_> bullgard4, allnightarockin ha... wireless
<bullgard4> vee_: yes
<MasterShrek> vee_, iwconfig is for wifi cards
<Pandemic> It's an Intel 945GM
<allnightarockin> Vee. Just type both of them in. They output different connections
<arooni> MasterShrek, i was talking about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 .... i ran to this command: make menuconfig .... but didnt do anything else past that
<rxndx> anybody used GRSecurity?
<arooni> i mean make xconfig
<rxndx> or SysTrace?
<crdlb> Pandemic: what is the issue?
<MasterShrek> sorry Pandemic, i havent any experience with intel gfx cards, but im sure the forums have some useful info for you if you feel like doing a searcj
<MasterShrek> search*
<MasterShrek> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<vee_> bullgard4, allnightarockin is HWaddr the MAC address?
<bullgard4> vee_: yes
<MasterShrek> arooni, is that the only command you ran? if so then you have nothing to worry about
<vee_> bullgard4 good stuff
<Pandemic> Ah, right well I've posted there and haven't gotten help yet so I was helping for some more real-time help :)
<Pandemic> But, it's alright.
<allnightarockin> Last week i sent a letter to microsoft saying i had a problem with windows xp and the people at Ubuntu Forums and the IRC were able to help me solve my problem quicker then the Microsoft support team.. it was pretty epic
<bullgard4> English help wanted: In the main GNOME panel menu, clicking on 'Applications' will open a sub-menu. Is there in it a menu item 'Utilities'? Or what is the English name of it?
<MasterShrek> arooni, you can run that, make bzImage and make modules and still have no problems, after that youll start doing things that can potentially bork your system
<Pandemic> OMGWTFBBQ! Msoft couldn't help?
<allnightarockin> Lol
<allnightarockin> windows is corrupt
<arooni> MasterShrek, this is the other command i ran rm -rf linux && ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.23 linux && cd /usr/src/linux
<allnightarockin> missing 2303098327549825.dll
<Pandemic> Can't believe that.
<MasterShrek> arooni, that wont matter either, those are just source files
<allnightarockin> =]
<crdlb> bullgard4: what are some of the things in it?
<arooni> MasterShrek, ok good... sounds like i'm OK
<MasterShrek> arooni, as long as you didnt mess with anything in /boot or /lib/modules youll be fine
<arooni> no didnt
<MasterShrek> or /etc/init.d
<MasterShrek> youll be just fine :)
<Ademan> anyone know of a source code generating utility? preferably command line.  I'm thinking similar to gnome's template files but more flexible (might contain variables for text replacement and such)
<crdlb> Pandemic: you still haven't asked an actual question :)
<allnightarockin> Yeah it was like a 3 page letter lol. Talking about everything i hate in microsoft/issues with it.. such as internet explorer being integrated into the core of the system
<vee_> FluxD what does the "-a" part mean?
<allnightarockin> Ademan... im not sure. but i think GCC ???? someone clerify
<Pandemic> Oh, well sorry, MasterShrek said he didn't have any experience with Intel cards, and no one else seemed to be interested in helping me.
<FluxD> vee_: I thought it did something but it seems to be same as ifconfig
<Pandemic> In any case, my graphics driver won't load.
<Ademan> allnightarockin: not quite what i'm looking for but thanks
<MasterShrek> vee_, it means to list all the interfaces, whether they are enabled
<MasterShrek> or not
<Pandemic> I should also mention that I'm using Mint 4.0, not Ubuntu.
<vee_> FluxD yea, i didnt see a difference
<crdlb> Pandemic: pay better attention to your highlights :)
<MasterShrek> up or down, w/e
<allnightarockin> ademan yeah i misread it.. then was like wow i look like an idiot lol
<vee_> FluxD good to know
<Ademan> haha don't worry about it
<MasterShrek> vee_, if you had a network interface down, ifconfig wouldnt show it, but ifconfig -a would
<Pandemic> crdlb: Sorry, I'm also a bit of an IRC noob.
<FluxD> vee_: it does something check manpage
<robc4> Pandemic, how do you like it?
<MasterShrek> FluxD,  if you had a network interface down, ifconfig wouldnt show it, but ifconfig -a would
<FluxD> -a     display  all  interfaces  which are currently available, even if
<FluxD>               down
<Pandemic> robc4: Mint, I presume? It's nice. :)
<MasterShrek> =P
<FluxD> ty Massive-
<FluxD> ty MasterShrek
<crdlb> Pandemic: what do you mean by "won't load"? You get the failsafe thingy?
<Pandemic> It would be even nicer with Compiz + emerald.
<inzeo> i'm getting a segmentation fault error when attempting to view the calendar portion of Evolution - after it crashes, I'm unable to open it again until I completely remove it - then the cycle beings again - any suggestions?
<bullgard4> crdlb: 'Take a screenshot', 'Dictionary OpenDict', 'Manage printing jobs', 'Analyze harddisk usage', 'Calculator', 'Terminal', 'Gedit', ...
<allnightarockin> Hey does anyone know how to setup the wireless connection on your laptop as an ethernet bridge??
<robc4> Pandemic, how does it compare to Ubuntu? Is it easier to "operate"
<robc4> I know its built on Ubuntu, but there has to be a little difference
<crdlb> bullgard4: ah that's Accessories in English
<chcampb> hello
<bullgard4> crdlb: Thank you very much.
<Pandemic> crdlb: No, not exactly. When I attempt to load the driver, it just reverts to a "generic" driver, which is not specific to any particular card.
<MasterShrek> allnightarockin, ive tried unsuccessfully, but i didnt stay at it very long either
<vee_> thanks all for that
<crdlb> Pandemic: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pandemic> robc4: I actually haven't used it that much, but it's definitely "sexier." It has added functionality plus added support like flash.
<Pandemic> crdlb: Into the main channel?
<crdlb> !pastebin | Pandemic
<ubotu> Pandemic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pandemic> Ah.
<crdlb> (no)
<allnightarockin> MasterShrek Here is a thread i started... someone posted a tutorial but it had been quite awhile since he did it since the commands he used are a little different in some cases.. it didnt work for me but it may for you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3895160#post3895160
<Pandemic> crdlb: Why don't you just take a look at the thread I posted on the forums? My xorg log is already on there.
<Pandemic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529336&highlight=945
<Pandemic> Sorry, wrong thread.
<allnightarockin> MasterShrek: at any rate, even if you cant help me out. thanks =]
<MasterShrek> allnightarockin, cool, ill have to take a look sometime, i dont really have much of a use for bridging though
<Pandemic> crdlb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632876
<vee_> I have SSH installed on my ubuntu machine... using fugu from another machine... how do I access the unbuntu machine correctly
 * MasterShrek needs sleep...nite everyone, have fun =P
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, nites
<darkentity> is there a way to automatically email pictures directly ur picture galleries
<rxndx> peace MasterShrek
<allnightarockin> Mastershrek: yeah, i would just like to be able to connect my PS2 to my laptop so i can get an internet connection to that without running a wire through the whole house.
<darkentity> without having to open ur email client
<allnightarockin> thank you master, night!
<crdlb> Pandemic: have you tried manually editing your xorg.conf to say Driver "intel" ?
<crdlb> (or Driver "i810")
<crdlb> intel is a newer version of i810
<Pandemic> crdlb: No I have not, mainly because I wouldn't know precisely what to put in.
<Pandemic> Intel?
<vee_> anyone know how to use OpenSSH?
<crdlb> Pandemic: Driver "intel"
<allnightarockin> Floodbot 2 not liking floodbot 3 very much??  taking all his rights
<crdlb> Pandemic: if that fails, you could also try: Driver "i810"
<rxndx> bot warfare
<sleepercivic88> Hi im running a daap on gutsy using mt-daap from the repo. but I have it running and did the initial scan.  The problem is that the server is not seeing all my music I deleted the /var/cashed/mt-daap/songs3.db and rescaned and im only seeing 540 songs out of my 60 gigs of music any ideas
<sleepercivic88> ohh and thanks in advanced
<rxndx> Vee: Check out Putty
<viro> any one  know good easy to install dock app
<Pandemic> crdlb: So under Section "Device" I simply enter "Intel" ?
<allnightarockin> hey anyone know where to get battletoads??
<threefcata> anyone knows how to share a internet connection on an xp machine with uubntu?
<Pandemic> crdlb: Sorry.     Driver    "Intel" ??
<crdlb> Pandemic: lowercase i
<vee_> rxndx Putty?
<Pandemic> Okay.
<rxndx> yeah, it's a client that will allow you to use ssh
<Pandemic> crdlb:   Driver    "intel" ??
<rxndx> an ssh client
<vee_> rxndx i have it installed.. just dont know how to get it configured
<rxndx> putty?
<rxndx> or ssh/
<rxndx> ?
<crdlb> Pandemic: yup
<allnightarockin> Threefcata. Ill send you a tutorial. Its called ICS
<Smegzor> My VirtualBox has stopped working and I want to check the logs to find out why.  Trouble is I'm a newb.  Which log in /var/log should I be looking at?  I suspect a daemon isn't starting.
<vee_> rxndx  OpenSSH server
<Pandemic> crdlb: Alright, I'll try it.
<rxndx> vee_ ahh
<allnightarockin> Threefcata: http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp_ics/
<Pandemic> crdlb: Should my system attempt to change drivers as soon as I save the xorg.conf file?
<vee_> rxndx ive been trying to learn and config. all at the same time.... so far so good...i figured this was easier to start with rather then the LAMP server
<crdlb> Pandemic: no
<rxndx> vee_: you can use the ssh commands from the command line
<crdlb> you need to restart X
<Pandemic> crdlb: Oh, right.
<Pandemic> crdlb: Makes sense.
<rxndx> vee_:try ssh --help or -h
<threefcata> allnightarockin: thx, i just want to know which connection to share, the internet one or the wireless one, my ubuntu si connected to the xp box using wifi
<Pandemic> Okay, let me try that.
<rxndx> vee_: other than that, I don't know!
<vee_> lemme try
<bullgard4> crdlb: Another English help wanted. Does there exist a menu item in the Gnome main menu Applications > Accessories > 'Dictionary'? Or what is the proper English name of it?
<Pandemic> crdlb: It's not necessary to change my Identifier, is it?
<arnuld> I am using UBUNTU Dapper, I can not install Prinrter using "localhost:631"
<allnightarockin> threecata.... oh it sounds like your trying to do something similiar to what i am lol... im not sure http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3895160#post3895160
<crdlb> Pandemic: nope, leave that
<crdlb> bullgard4: yup
<Pandemic> Okay, I'll try that and get back to you.
<bullgard4> crdlb: Thank you for confirming.
<Pandemic> BRB.
<sleepercivic88> any clues on my mt-daapd problem?
<arnuld> I have enabled the root account but still "localhost:631" refused the accept root user and password
<rxndx> Does anybody know of any Anti-Port Scan tools?
<vee_> rxndx is there a GUI that can carry out the OpenSSH commands?
<threefcata> allnightarockin: yeah, did you make it to work?
<rxndx> vee_: brb
<vee_> rxndx in os X theres fugu
<vee_> k
<rxndx> vee_: right... I think I read about something somewhere once... I'm checking it out
<allnightarockin> threefcata No, just hoping someone would reply there and i figure you might wanna keep looking at the thread cuz someone will probably figure it out soon
<corevette> how do you access phpmyadmin after installation?
<arnuld> I am using UBUNTU Dapper, I can not install Prinrter using "localhost:631"
<allnightarockin> idk how to share a wireless connection though
<vee_> corevette how did you get it installed?
<thor> arnuld how did you enable the root account? Did you set a root passwd?
<allnightarockin> It may be the same method in windows but i dont know, have no idea for ubuntu
<corevette> vee_: apt-get
<threefcata> allnightarockin: oh actually not exactly, i have a internet connection on my xp machine and i want to share it with my ubuntu which is connected to xp using wifi. i did a hell lot of googling to no avail..
<allnightarockin> thor yea
<vee_> corevette apt-get phpmyadmin   ??
<sleepercivic88> Hi im running a daap on gutsy using mt-daap from the repo. but I have it running and did the initial scan.  The problem is that the server is not seeing all my music I deleted the /var/cashed/mt-daap/songs3.db and rescaned and im only seeing 540 songs out of my 60 gigs of music any ideas ohh and thanks again
<arnuld> thor:  yes, I did <sudo root passwd>
<Pandemic> crdlb: That did the trick. Thanks!
<arnuld> thor: i can login into my root account
<allnightarockin> threefcata do you want to share it through Ethernet or Wifi?? just checking
<arnuld> thor: using that password
<corevette> vee_: yes vee_, what's wrong with that
<rxndx> vee_: sudo apt-get install putty
<rxndx> vee_: then after it installs, sudo putty
<vee_> corevette just wanted to know for myself.... thank you
<thor> arnuld when you open the browser to 'localhost:631' do you get prompted for a password?
<rxndx> vee_: there is your GUI :)
<vee_> rxndx use the Putty, nice
<rxndx> ;)
<arnuld> thor: no but when I "Add Prinetr" and select the relevant PPD then I get a window for user/passwd. Thta i show I did that on BLAG, Arch and other distros and they work fine
<threefcata> allnightarockin: i don't quite get you, i'm a bit confused, my net is like this: ADSL->modem->XP->wifi->ubuntu, i want the ubuntu machine to be able to get online as well.
<vee_> :)
<thor> arnuld ok...so you CAN get into localhost:631, you just can't add a printer there
<rxndx> vee_: did it work?
<arnuld> thor: YES
<vee_> trying right now...
<arnuld> thor: what to do ?
<rxndx> cool
<allnightarockin> threefcata Buy a wireless router?
<rxndx> vee_: how do I direct my comments to you so they turn red?
<allnightarockin> just put there name in it and it appears like that
<vee_> rxndx not sure .... im using bubble style
<rxndx> ahh cool, thx
<allnightarockin> mmhmm
<sleepercivic88> Hi im running a daap on gutsy using mt-daap from the repo. but I have it running and did the initial scan.  The problem is that the server is not seeing all my music I deleted the /var/cashed/mt-daap/songs3.db and rescaned and im only seeing 540 songs out of my 60 gigs of music any ideas ohh and thanks again
<sleepercivic88> am I annoying by reposting my problem ?
<thor> arnuld not sure....I am into cups on my laptop and I don't get prompted to login for anything...but I don't have another printer to test with.
<zero-9376> how  can i clean printer heads for my i560
<vee_> rxndx it says ...... do you want to continue..... y/n
<threefcata> allnightarockin: that's gonna take me 3 hours drive to get to town...now i can ping ubuntu on xp and also vice versa, i figure it's just the sharing thing is not working..
<rxndx> vee_ press y
<vee_> rxndx kewl
<arnuld> thor: so, you have no idea :-\
<thor> ah...you are trying to add a ppd file?
<rxndx> vee_ :)
<thor> arnuld do you have a ppd file you are trying to add?
<arnuld> thor: I tried both, PPD file and a printer model
<mhimhinkcakep> anto
<vee_> rxndx i have the putty gui up!
<rxndx> vee_ awesome!
<thor> arnuld is this a network printer or a printer connected to  your own computer?
<allnightarockin> Local Area Connection Or whatever connection is connected to the internet needs to have sharing enabled
<arnuld> thor: my Home PC and the only one
<allnightarockin> threefcata ^
<arnuld> :)
<rxndx> vee_ here is a user manual: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.53b/htmldoc/
<vee_> rxndx where i go from hear is a mystery....
<Vorondil> Hi all, quick question: where does CUPS get it's login credentials when printing to an SMB printer share?  It's not working for me and I suspect it's an authentication issue based on the errors in cups' logs.
<bulmer> arnuld-> man lppasswd
<vee_> rxndx thanx
<thor> arnuld did you try using your username and password instead of 'root'?
<rxndx> vee_ you're very welcome ;)
<thor> bulmer: is there an lppasswd in ubuntu? My ubuntu box is offline right now and I am looking at a suse install
<vee_> :)
<robert__> what is a good program for converting .avi to dvd on ubuntu?
<bulmer> thor-> should be same in SuSE
<arnuld> thor: I tried both root and myself but no  luck
<sleepercivic88> robert: devede is what I use
<niuq> i need help installing telnet server, i don't have "inetd" and i though i needed that service for enabling telnet, but not sure, instead i have inetutils-inetd not sure if it is the same thing
<thor> bulmer: I don't recall doing anything like that...must have been done in the install
<robert__> ok, thanks man!
<thor> bulmer: might be a difference since suse defines 'root' in the install
<thor> arnuld: try entering a passwd using lppasswd
<bulmer> thor-> lppasswd is only for CUPS
<threefcata> allnightarockin: i did it, now my local area connection have ICS enabled, but i doubt i have to add something like gateway or dns on my ubuntu, i don't if that's needed coz i read something like when you have ICS enabled DHCP is also enabled but i don't get DHCP, so i manually configure things except gateway and dns
<sleepercivic88> robert: when I use it I have to mess with the interlace options in the gui so it looks good
<ianmcorvidae> niuq: install the package telnetd; that is a telnet server
<arnuld> thor: user -> "root"  & passwd -> "lppasswd"
<arnuld> thor: ?
<firefly2442> How can I list available computers on the workgroup in samba using the commandline?
<niuq> ianmcorvidae: already did
<thor> arnuld: that should work
<allnightarockin> threefcata yeah if what you just said doesnt work just change it to automatic dchp configuration?
<thor> arnuld: check 'man lppasswd'...always a good idea before using a new command
<allnightarockin> threefcata i would think atleast
<bulmer> firefly2442-> i believe samba commands starts with smb...so type smb and press tab twice to see all smb related commands
<arnuld> thor: MAN page says, lppasswd ADDS, CHANGES or DELETES the password in CUPS digest file :(
<bulmer> firefly2442-> if not, windows uses  "net use xxx" command style
<arnuld> thor: DIGEST usernames do not have to match the local UNIX usernames
<arnuld> thor: what that means ?
<arnuld> thor: let me try printer 1st
<firefly2442> bulmer: the weird thing is I can ping the remote machine but I can't connect to it
<firefly2442> I checked the workgroup in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file and it checks out
<thor> arnuld: you can create users for cups that don't exist in linux...only in cups
<threefcata> allnightarockin: very true. and Network Manager is causing confusion as well, it is said now NM only manages those interfaces marked with auto or not appear in /etc/network/interfaces but i have all my interfaces in that file both marked auto AND manually configured..I the roaming mode of those interfaces are confusing as well..
<threefcata> allnightarockin:i 'm running feisty
<bulmer> firefly2442-> you need to get authenticated on a domain to make a complete connection
<arnuld> thor: that "lppasswd" thing does not work >:-D
<slliness> how do I tell if I used the right install disc (e.g. amd64 vs i386) the box has amd64 and I can't remember which disc I used.
<allnightarockin> threefcata: I really am not sure what u mean.. i would suggest starting a thread if the problem proceeds?
<thor> arnuld 'lppasswd -a root' and enter the root password when prompted
<firefly2442> bulmer: do you know if there is a way to manually specify the IP address of the domain computer? (windows box)
<threefcata> allnightarockin: yeah, maybe.. we'll see...
<MetalGear247> is there a defragmenter for ubuntu 7.1?
<bulmer> firefly2442-> yeah type the numerics
<thor> MetalGear247 the linux file system does not require defragmenting
<MetalGear247> do u minde explaining why that the case?
<MetalGear247> that doesnt make sense
<firefly2442> bulmer: sorry, I'm confused, can you be more specific?
<arnuld> thor: sorry, password rejected, it must be 6 characters long,, WTF, my root passwrd is 5 chars, then so WHAT ?
<darkentity> does anybody know if theres a GUI program for making iso's out of discs??
<bulmer> firefly2442-> im confused too, what command are you referring to?
<arnuld> darkentity: dd  if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
<viro> ***Error***: some autoconf macros required to build avant-panel-menu
<viro>   were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden
<viro>   macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your
<viro>   ACLOCAL_FLAGS?
<arnuld> darkentity: simple as that, why need a GUI
<allnightarockin> MetalGear: linux defrags itself automatically
<viro> any idea what this is about?
<thor> arnuld then use a longer password...it doesn't have to be the same one in both places you can use a different password
<firefly2442> bulmer: well, if I need to add the domain computer, can I specify it with an IP address? it doesn't seem to be finding it automatically
<Agent_bob> darkentity just about any gui burning app can make an iso
<vladtzu> Is there a program to view .chm files?
<darkentity> i see... arnuld does that work with dvds too?
<arnuld> Agent_bob: darkentity can even use "mkisofs"
<arnuld> darkentity: sure
<Agent_bob> arnuld he did specify GUI tho
<darkentity> ok thanks guys
<SanketMedhi> hello
<darkentity> ima try it out
<slliness> anyone?\
<bulmer> firefly2442-> what is the command you are using?
<arnuld> Agent_bob: well, I do not see any usefull of GUI specific to this ISO making
<SanketMedhi> I am facing some problems connecting to the Internet on my wireless adapter Broadcom 4328, help anyone
<Primax> k3b burn progarm
<Agent_bob> i agree,  i just try to give what they ask for arnuld
<firefly2442> I was using smbtree -S and this lists the computers, I have one machine working and another one doesn't work
<Agent_bob> definitely dd is the way to do that.
<arnuld> Agent_bob: yes and I prefer to give solid thiings, GUIs are never good at error reporting. in the end you need to read"/var/log/" directory ;-)
<darkentity> agent bob...what specific program do u know of that makes iso?  do u think the regular dvd/cd writer on ubuntu has that option
<darkentity> the commnad works arnuld thanks
<Agent_bob> darkentity xcdroast k3b gnometoaster and others i'm sure.
<arnuld> darkentity: try to search/hang-on Gentoo forums for immense amount of knowledge :)
<darkentity> thanks guys
<arnuld> darkentity:  I will leave now
<darkentity> ok gnite
<arnuld> thor: thanks
<Agent_bob> darkentity clone copy and make iso only  with any GUI app.    but  dd is the bottom line on coping disks
 * arnuld thanks Thoro
<arnuld> for his help
<thor> arnuld: did you get it all to work>
<arnuld> thor: nope :(
<thor> arnuld: did you get the lppasswd defined?
<arnuld> Agent_bob: as I said, for files on HDD he could use mkisofs
<arnuld> thor: yes, i did set a passwd, but then what to do next ?
<Agent_bob> arnuld and as i said   yep        return 0
<thor> arnuld now go back to cups (localhost:631) and when it asks for username/password use 'root' and the password you defined with lppasswd
<vasuvi> Ubuntu has been hanging a lot lately; hanging to the point I have to restart the entire computer.  When it's happened, the only applications open (other than normal GNOME stuff) were Firefox and GNOME Terminal.  Is there any way to tell whether the hangs were caused by Firefox or by the Ubuntu base system?
<bulmer> i got disconnected
<vee_> when I installed I did not give any room for swap - is that ok or should reinstall? I have 4 gbs of RAM
<SanketMedhi> Help with wlan problem anyone?
<thor> vasuvi: your best bet would be to start firefox and terminal each in a terminal, that way any errors should show up in the terminal where you started the app
<bulmer> vasuvi it happens to me quite often now, because of i/o ..wireless hangs
<arnuld> thor: it does NOT work >:\
<arnuld> Agent_bob: return EXIT_SUCCESS :P
<dadehoog> vasuvi: It depends ... what exactly do you mean by hanging ? No response from any part of the system ? Could you access a TTY by pressing Alt-F1 ?
<vasuvi> thor: opening it in a terminal wouldn't help much with a hang ;)  I can move the mouse, but nothing else is responsive
<thor> vasuvi, but if you have the terminal open in a corner, you would still be able to read it even if you couldn't click on it or anyhthing
<vasuvi> dadehoog: first thing I tried; no go.  though strangely, the Alt-Sysreq-RSEIUB method of rebooting works fine
<Agent_bob> vasuvi maybe    alt+sysRQ+r then alt+sysRQ+e    if that responds it's an app   if not it's kernel level   i/o  maybe.
<thor> vasuvi: it would only be a way to possibly see an error indication for the hangup
<vasuvi> thor: that's a possibility, at least if stuff really is responding, though at this point I'd doubt it
<niuq> i need help enabling telnet server
<dadehoog> vasuvi: indeed ... anything in X.logs ?
<arnuld> niuq: you better use SSH than telnet.
<dadehoog> niuq: are you sure that you want to enable telnet ? What about SSH instead ?
<Agent_bob> vasuvi note that will kill everything.   so probably  ctrl+alt+del for a restart afterwards.
<bulmer> vasuvi i can emphatize with you, i have been experiencing this i/o hanging lately after an upgrade
<arnuld> niuq: Telnet send its username-paswd information all over the internet
<niuq> dadehoog: it's just for a lab
<thor> Agent_bob that is I think the FIRST reference to the sysreq key that Ihave seen since the 70's <smile>
<vasuvi> dadehoog: that's the odd part; I'd been getting weird stuff from Sidux, and the X logs were indeed screwy.  Here, the X logs look just fine
<niuq> arnuld: i'm not going to send it over internet, just will work on a lan
<dadehoog> Sidux ?
<vasuvi> dadehoog: (using proprietary nVidia drivers if that makes any difference)
<drgeb> hi everyone I finally got Ubuntu Installed. Now when my system boots up I see all the info of booting by changing to terminal interface 7. How come is this info not saved into a log file ?
<arnuld> niuq: then it will send the information over to every user on LAN. doyou want that ?
<Agent_bob> niuq why not use ssh ?
<vee_> do you need swap at all?
<arnuld> niuq: use SSH, the OpenBSD Secure Shell
<vasuvi> dadehoog: a distrobution that pretty closely follows Debian Sid, and tries to "sanitize" it somewhat ;http://sidux.com/index.html
<niuq> arnuld: yes it's not an issue, it's just for a lab
<dadehoog> vasuvi: I've been getting similar lock-ups - but I don't know what's causing them ...
<Agent_bob> vee for hybernate only
<arnuld> niuq: I was juts trying to teach some good UNIX habits :)
<niuq> Agent_bob: because it's for a lab, and the lab just request to enable telnet
<vasuvi> dadehoog: and started just recently for you too?
<dadehoog> I'm using the open source ATI drivers (radeon)
<dadehoog> I only installed Gutsy three days ago ...
<Agent_bob> niuq ok.
<vasuvi> dadehoog: so that means video drivers probably aren't the culprit here like on Sidux
<dadehoog> but I've never has similar issues before
<vasuvi> very odd
<vee_> Agent_bob  errr.... in didnt set up my machine with any... should reinstall? how much do you need?
<vasuvi> and me neither
<arnuld> I will leave
<arnuld> now
<Agent_bob> niuq install telnetd - The telnet server  should enable it
<vasuvi> dadehoog: do you also use Firefox, and with lots of extensions?
<niuq> arnuld: i appreciate it
 * arnuld says final thanks thor
<niuq> Agent_bob: already did, didn't work
<dadehoog> vasuvi: I use firefox, but I've not enabled anything that isn't in the standard Ubuntu install
<drgeb> do I need to install bootlog daemon to get boot logs ???
<vasuvi> dadehoog: so it's probably not an extension thing
<Agent_bob> niuq i'v never used telnetd  but the man page should be forth comming on howto
<bulmer> niuq-> you can use nc  to create a temporary listening server..i forget the options how to do it though
<dadehoog> niuq: Indeed, you'll probably want to configure xinetd to handle incoming telnet traffic ...
<vee_> Agent_bob how much do you need?
<vasuvi> dadehoog: I think we've narrowed it down to being either the vanilla Firefox running into an infinite loop or something, or something in the Ubuntu base system.  Hopefully the former as it *should* be easier to find and fix.
<djangelo> im having troubles with "ccsm" could somebody help me?
<dadehoog> vasuvi: I've had crashes where firefox _isn't_ running ...
<vasuvi> dadehoog: I think we've narrowed it down to being either the vanilla Firefox running into an infinite loop or something, or something in the Ubuntu base system.  Hopefully the former as it *should* be easier to find and fix.
<niuq> dadhoog: ok that's a start point
<Agent_bob> vee_ ram size plus one
<vasuvi> sorry for repeat
<niuq> bulmer: what nc stands for?
<vasuvi> dadehoog: so then it's probably in the Ubuntu base system, ugh
<dadehoog> niuq: netcat
<bulmer> niuq  netcat
<Agent_bob> vee_ it writes the entire ram to disk if i understand it correctly
<dadehoog> vasuvi: Indeed ... likely the snazzy 3d graphics special effects stuff ...
<vee_> Agent_bob i have 4gigs. do i make it 8gigs?
<Agent_bob> vee_ no.  4.1g
<vasuvi> dadehoog: hmm; that would be easy enough to test by simply disabling Compiz.  that's not a bad idea
<niuq> bulmer: i'll try the man page for netcat
<vee_> Agent_bob hehehe, thanx... do I have to write that in mb when it asks?
<d03boy> i need to quickly run a dhcp server. im on dapper. what do I do?
<vasuvi> dadehoog: any other hardware similarities between us?  P35 motherboard with AHCI hard drives and an Audigy 2 ZS here.
<niuq> dadehoog: should i have a telnet package over xineted directory, shouldn't i?
<Agent_bob> vee_ i've not used the new installer  but with the older ones no.
<niuq> dadehoog: xinetd**
<Darius08x> Hello, it's been forever and a half since I've installed ubuntu. And I'm not exactly that great with computers. I'm setting up ubuntu 7.10 desktop version and I'm creating a partition now, I'm using 150 GB of my 300 HD, but I was wondering What type of partiton should it be, primary, or logical, should it be located at the beginning or end. And what should I use it as. Ext3?
<dadehoog> IBM Thinkpad T42 (Intel-based Centrino system)
<vee_> Agent_bob i can just write 4.1gb
<Agent_bob> vee_ it will be in gparted at the time and if you have ever used that you can anticipate what to expect
<dadehoog> niuq: SOry ?
<dadehoog> *Sorry ?
<darkentity> ubuntu is cool and everything but it needs some major development.  im glad they finally fixed the limewire problem i could play the files right off limewire
<vee_> Agent_bob thanx
<Agent_bob> vee_ yes or just use the slider until the size is right
<darkentity> but the videos are another story they skip when i fast foward
<niuq> dadehoog: i though i had to configure a file called telnet, just like in red hat
<Agent_bob> vee_ welcome
<darkentity> some vidoes dont even show the sliders properly they just stay in one place
<dadehoog> Darius08x: You'll need two partitions (one swap and one /) Both can be primary partitions
<vasuvi> dadehoog: or for a more complete listing: http://www.pastebin.ca/807111
<vee_> Agent_bob good stuff... i am going to reinstall tomorrow. for a second HD should i have it mount point in /media or /mnt?
<dadehoog> the swap partition needs to be swap, and the / mounted partition can be ext2 or ext3, I'd recommend ext3
<Agent_bob> dadehoog need ?   it's reccomended.
<BernieMac> Darius08x: Yes make the format ext3, or FAT32 if you choose, as far as location of partition, I'm not sure if it matters, someone else will have to answer that...
<vasuvi> dadehoog: so probably not too many similarities...
<vasuvi> dadehoog: that would at least tend to rule out hardware (I think)
<dadehoog> Agent_bob: Indeed ..? I'm obviously behind the times !
<darkentity> but i hoep in due time they fix that problem. its still great program...plus i wish they could include all those porgrams to customize the gdm, splash and mouse cursor themes.
<dadehoog> vasuvi: It's got to be software-related ... and in a common package ...
<Darius08x> Haha, I think I've only confused myself further by asking that question.
<dadehoog> vasuvi: are you using 3d acceleration ?
<Darius08x> So I should just make on, 150 GB, have it used as "swap" and then hit ok
<dadehoog> vasuvi: and have you enabled compiz / special effects etc ?
<niuq> dadehoog: i think it did not make any sense
<vasuvi> dadehoog: yup.  (Centrino implies Dothan, right?)
<Darius08x> then make another one (how big?) and make it / ?
<BernieMac> Darius08x: the Ubuntu installer should come with a partitioner which knows what to do
<vasuvi> dadehoog: indeed; I have Compiz on
<Agent_bob> vee_ you can mount any fs just about anywhere,  there are limitations such as using non-linux fs's in critical places / for example. wont work   but if you are talking about storage media   /mnt or /media  or /home/your.name/storage   or what ever.
<dadehoog> vasuvi: my CPU is pre-Dothan, but still Centrino
<thor> Darius08x give serious consideration to three partitions...one for /, one for /home, and one for swap
<dadehoog> Darius08x: sounds like I'm behind the times ... perhaps Agent_bob could point you to the current install docs ?
<vasuvi> dadehoog: ok, so definitely no similarities there (a late Centrino 2 Duo could theoretically be the mobile eqiuivelent of P35-based)
<vasuvi> dadehoog: ok, so disabling Compiz now; we'll see how that works
<thor> Darius08x with that kind of disk space I would leave 15-20G for /, maybe 2G for swap (2x ram) and the rest for /home
<vee_> Agent_bob i want the second HD to be able to be shared by all users
<vasuvi> dadehoog: though if it really is Compiz, I'm surprised everybody else isn't also running into these problems
<niuq> dadehoog: mmm not sure what's happening, maybe you can help me installing ssh
<Agent_bob> the old "swap needs to be 2X your ram"  should have died long ago   when ram went above 16m
<Agent_bob> vee_ /mnt is a good place for that.
<Darius08x> I think this comes with a guided install thing, that automatically does this for me. If I use that, and choose to install windows later (to dual boot) Will I be SOL, or will I still be able to do it?
<Skiz> I leave a gig for shits a giggles thats about it depending on the amount of ram
<vee_> Agent_bob thanx again
<glick> excuse me, i just installed ubuntu gibbon, however i dont seem to have spticya
<Agent_bob> vee_ so is /media/<something>
<glick> synaptic
<glick> when i click on synaptic from system-admin
<glick> nothin comes up
<Skiz> but if you are running something like jedit.... lol
<BernieMac> Darius08x, typically you want to install windows first(or so the story goes), something to do with the GRUB loader I believe. this is the way I did it and no problems...
<vee_> Agent_bob currently its in media.... just didnt know if there was an advantage to it or it wAs merely cosmetic
<Agent_bob> vee_ cosmetic
<glick> sudo apt-get upgrade doenst seem to work either
<thor> Darius08x BernieMac is correct...you need to install windows first
<vee_> Agent_bob thanx
<ere4si> glick: in a terminal type  -   sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Agent_bob> vee_ welcome
<Darius08x> Ok, well, I was here last night with all tons of problems. I had windows installed, and it had been giving me random missingsystem32 file errors.
<Darius08x> So I went to install ubuntu, only to get a dead device error or something like that.
<dadehoog> vasuvi: ah joy ... that was one of those random lockups that we're discussing !
<Darius08x> Then i got GRUB 17 and 18 errors
<glick> nothing happens when i type that
<thor> Darius08x sounds like there is something else going on not related to either...maybe a hw problem?
<Darius08x> then the partitioner couldn't locate any discs or what not.
<vasuvi> dadehoog: ouch, that sucks
<Darius08x> Neither could Windows.
<AMedic> Hi
<glick> did the install b0rk?
<glick> do i need to log out and log back in?
<dadehoog> all I did was move from one screen to the other ...
<AMedic> I would like to ask an admin a question
<vasuvi> dadehoog: if you didn't get it before it locked up, I said that I disabled Compiz and will see if the lockups stop
<Darius08x> A friend of mine suggested I run something call Dban overnight (which I think just ultra-formatted my HDD) and it may detect it again
<Agent_bob> Darius08x what you are describing sounds like loose connection on either the ide or power cable to the drive
<Darius08x> Which it is now.
<Jack_Sparrow> AMedic: go ahead they are near
<AMedic> Ok
<Darius08x> I took apart the case and checked all cables Bob. :/
<ere4si> glick: I saw something about this earlier - brb
<Agent_bob> Darius08x that's still what it sounds like.
<Darius08x> Hmm.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: did you check all jumpers if ide drives.
<vee_> bye all:::
<glick> hmm :(
<Darius08x> Also, to let you all know, I'm in above me head here. I have no idea what you just said Jack. : D
<qwerty121> Howdy! Anyone has some help for this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632957
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: do you have ide or sata drives.. ide big ribbon cable plus power cable
<Darius08x> Sata
<vasuvi> dadehoog: running any taskbar applets?  I have sensors-applet, timer-applet, and Tomboy running
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: ok, so no jumpers
<vasuvi> dadehoog: (just trying to think if any non-default programs may be causing this)
<dadehoog> vasuvi: system-monitor ... but only so that I can verify when it's locked up, and when it hasn't !
<dadehoog> vasuvi: it was definitely locking up _before_ that applet was added.
<ere4si> glick: type  -  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install synaptic   - and see what happens
<vasuvi> dadehoog: ok, so that eliminates that at least :)
<dadehoog> compiz or network-manager are my two top tips ...
<Agent_bob> Darius08x on some hard drives there are "jumpers" that allow you to select whether it will be listed as "master" or "slave"  as well as some times other settings.   he sujested that you check those too,   i.e. if an hd is set to master and on the same cable a cd/dvd drove is set to master    then you have problems.
<vasuvi> dadehoog: (and I don't have system-monitor running anyway)
<BernieMac> qwerty121, no idea! might want to try the #Ubuntu-effects chat(or another chat) for that...
<glick> ere4si: when i type that nothing happens i just get the prompt right back
<vasuvi> dadehoog: so indeed, lower-level GNOME stuff and Compiz seem to be the only things left
<Darius08x> Ok, and I'd check that out in the BIOS I'm assuming. I'm currently installing windows like you suggested, so I guess I'll wait for that.
<lirit> can i use mouse gesture to switch desktop?
<glick> maybe i should restart?
<qwerty121> BernieMac: it's driving me nuts. Can't maximize anything
<Darius08x> Thanks for the help. I'm sure I'll be back asking questions again in no time.
<glick> brb let me try and restart
<vasuvi> dadehoog: (well, theoretically MySQL or Python, but those seem exceedingly unlikely)
<Agent_bob> Darius08x no.  they are phisical "jumpers" on the device.
<ere4si> glick: k - still searching for that article
<BernieMac> qwerty121, I can imagine, that would be rather frustrating
<kazil> mornin` all
<Darius08x> Oh.
<qwerty121> BernieMac: The room you gave me is for compiz. But it's not bcoz of compiz
<qwerty121> BernieMac: i dont use compiz
<dadehoog> vasuvi: I'm also running MySQL ...
<Agent_bob> Darius08x small dubble contact plugs that slip over two small pins and thereby "jump" the two togather.
<vasuvi> dadehoog: hmm; if it still locks up now that I've disabled Compiz, that sounds like a good next thing to try then
<Darius08x> Ok, I understand now.
<Agent_bob> Darius08x the info is almost always printed on the drive it's self
<BernieMac> qwerty121, I apologize, I thought maybe the guys in there would be able to help out more
<vasuvi> dadehoog: (disabling MySQL that is)
<Beryllium> does anyone know how to fix apt-get's version of php5-cli so that it supports readline()?
<dadehoog> vasuvi: syslog is blank for the last crash ... Dec  6 15:39:11 queeg ntpd[5496]: Listening on interface #5 eth1, 192.168.0.3#123 Enabled
<dadehoog> Dec  6 16:01:34 queeg syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart.
<qwerty121> BernieMac: is there any way out to access all the desktop elements?
<Ein_> hi
<qwerty121> !hi | Ein_
<ubotu> Ein_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Agent_bob> Darius08x but in my openion,  and that's all it is, so take it with a grain of salt; the things you described do sound like it will be an acutal hardware issue.  i.e.   loose/dirty cable most likely    bad drive possably
<BernieMac> qwerty121, I'm not sure. this is my first time back in Ubuntu in probably 3 months, not that I was an expert before by any means!!
<Ein_> my I ask?
<mikebot> What do I do with a .tar.bz2?
<vasuvi> dadehoog: not seeing anything weird in my syslog either
<billy> anybody know how i can download maps into warcraft 3 and wine?
<qwerty121> BernieMac: Ok, NP.
<dadehoog> mikebot: it's a compressed archive ... you should be able to unpack it with file-roller ...
<BernieMac> Darius08x, I would have to agree with Agent_bob, sounds like more of a hardware issue than anything else...
<mikebot> dadehoog: Does fileroller come pre-installed?
<Ein_> how I can run as admin root at terminal?
<Regarok> hi all, could someone recommend me a good tv program to please?
<billy> sudo -s
<ere4si> glick does typing  -  man apt   - get a response?
<Agent_bob> you just don't have windows and linux both failing on one drive, and probono dismiss the hardware as good.
<Darius08x> I'm taking it to a local computer shop to have it tested tomorrow.
<dadehoog> mikebot: Open up a nautilus window and browse to the file's location, then right-click on it ... you should get the option to extract it
<Darius08x> So I guess they'd be able to tell me for sure.
<Agent_bob> depends on how good they are.    or how greedy
<MrPockets> how do i mount a USB Flash drive?
<Dooms> hey can any of you guys watch this video i made? And yes im the girl
<Dooms> http://youtube.com/watch?v=eXdkyAyOcGo
<Regarok> could someone recommend me a good tv software please?
<mikebot> dadehoog: Thanks.
<billy> tv software?
<billy> joost?
<Darius08x> Heh, oh boy.
 * Agent_bob works on computers      so he doesn't trust computer shops
<dadehoog> mikebot: no worries
<neumind> is a tv software for ubuntu?
<Regarok> yeah
<qwerty121> Ein_: type "sudo -i", give your password
<Darius08x> Hopefully they won't be. I think it's some nice old guy. Hopefully he won't be greedy
<Regarok> i have tv card
<Regarok> but i need the software
<billy> duno about that
<Agent_bob> Darius08x good luck with it.
<mikebot> dadehoog: It's all source code.. how do I compile it?
<Jack_Sparrow> mythtv
<billy> anybody know how to download and play maps on warcraft 3?
<dadehoog> vasuvi: nothing in gdm logs either
<Darius08x> THank you.
<vasuvi> dadehoog: ditto
<dadehoog> Mikebot: that's not a straightforward question ... what are you planning to compile ?
<eek> does anyone know have the annoying message of 'error gnome_screensaver_control( )' pop up when using gmplayer besides me?  anyone know howto get rid of it?
<Regarok> thanks jack_sparrow
<Pandemic> Hello I have another question...
<ztomic> anyone know how to disable pointing stick on dell c610?
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. hope it works with your card
<Agent_bob> eek i'm not a gnome user   but will turning off the screen saver not work ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ztomic: Pointing stick?  I have two C610's  dont know what that is
<ztomic> hardware/software solutions welcome.
<dadehoog> vasuvi: it's obviously NOT being logged anywhere ... so it's not an error that's using the standard error reporting ..
<ztomic> Jack_Sparrow: the blue button
<Pandemic> Has anyone ever heard of an IP being unreachable for no apparent reason?
<ztomic> purple
<eek> im not using gnome either, hate to turn off my screensaver though ;/
<vasuvi> dadehoog: correct; I'm thinking (though not sure by any means) that it's some kind of infinite loop, though it has to be something that can bog down all cores (dual-core system here)
<Pandemic> i.e., I can't reach linuxmint.com for some reason.
<Darius08x> mikebot left the room alreay
<Darius08x> already
<Jack_Sparrow> ztomic: Duh.. sorry.. never knew the name of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ztomic: Cant it be turned off in the bios someplces
<Jack_Sparrow> place
<bullgard4> How can I find out what program will be called if I press a button in dialog that opens  by selecting GNOME panel menu 'System' > 'Quit'?
<Agent_bob> eek ah that might be the cause,   it may be looking for the gnome screen saver control      "thus the message" ...
<ztomic> Jack_Sparrow: my mouse goes wild... need a new keyboard i guess
<ztomic> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> ztomic: easy enough to replace
<eek> Agent_bob, looks like ubuntu's mplayer has that compiled into it somehow
<ztomic> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but i never use it so i wish there was a software solution like in windows.
<CyberMad> how to add some microsoft windows font on ubuntu?
<dadehoog> what is apport exactly, and how does it relate to firefox ? I've had that max out my memory and CPU once ...
<Agent_bob> Pandemic i can pint  linuxmint.com
<jariep1_> can somebody help with dpkg deb file install howt0
<Agent_bob> ping
<mas> hello
<ztomic> Jack_Sparrow: you don't have problems with your's?
<Jack_Sparrow> ztomic: Since Dell and MS sleep together I would not hold out hope for a fix going back to that hardware.
<mas> yes
<kazil> whys ftp so slow on ubuntu?
<jariep1_> i have a deb file to install
<ztomic> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu is on dell now... where have you been?
<Jack_Sparrow> ztomic: Never had any issues that I noticed.
<Agent_bob> Pandemic i didn't try to navigate there tho.    can you ping it ?
<dadehoog> Jack_Sparrow: would it not be possible to disable one or more buttons in the xorg config ?
<jariep1_> howt0?
<mas> card of tv not install
<jariep1_> deb file insall howt0??
<Jack_Sparrow> ztomic: I am aware... that they have Ubuntu now.. then they didnt.. and MS will still have an inside track on a lot of that hardware
<dadehoog> jariep1_: Why do you have a .deb to install ? Isn't it available in one of the Ubuntu repositories ?
<ere4si> jariep1: in your menu should be gdebi package installer
<Agent_bob> jariep1_ sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb    if you must
<Jack_Sparrow> dadehoog: that would also kill the real mouse..  I dont see that ubuntu differentiates the two
<mas> thk u
<ztomic> Jack_Sparrow: MS is everywhere
<jariep1_> dadehoog it java sun microsytem
<BernieMac> Jack_Sparrow, I would have to agree, dell and MS have a much more intimate relationship
<WinterWeaver> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight guys..
<kazil> someone knows a good ftp software?
<dadehoog> Jack_Sparrow: I can set options (eg. scrolling etc.) on my synaptics trackpoint/touchpad in xorg ...
<WinterWeaver> kazil: gftp
<Pandemic> Agent_bob: I'm sorry, I didn't understand your question.
<Agent_bob> !ftp > kazil
<WinterWeaver> kazil: or filezilla
<jariep1_> dadehoog java instll as deb
<ztomic> client or server?
<ztomic> kazil: ?
<Agent_bob> Pandemic was just trying to help you sort out the "site unreachable" issue    that was you wasn't it ?
<kazil> client
<ztomic> zilla
<Pandemic> Agent_bob: Yes. It is. But I can't reach the site.
<WinterWeaver> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Pandemic> Agent_bob: But I know that the site is up and running.
<WinterWeaver> >.<
<WinterWeaver> !VirtuaBox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtuabox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> Pandemic open a terminal and see if you can ping it    it might show some usable information if you can't.
<Pandemic> Oh.
<WinterWeaver> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Pandemic> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kazil> filezilla looks promising :)
<ztomic> the smallest twist on this laptop causes the mouse to go wild. disabling the pointing stick in windows solves the problem but I havent found a way to do that in linux.
<bullgard4> How can I find out what program will be called if I press a button in the dialog that opens by selecting in the GNOME panel menu 'System' > 'Quit'?
<Agent_bob> kazil  looked at  gentoo  ?
<kazil> no
<billy> anybody have warcraft 3 installed?
<Pandemic> Agent_bob: Yeah, I received no packets back.
<kazil> i tried gFTP but its very slow
<Agent_bob> gentoo does ftp
<WinterWeaver> kazil: yup... filezilla looks nice... but I must admit, i've gotten very used to gftp, and it's actually a great little app, you can edit your files directly on the ftp and such, which I never managed to do with filezilla
<Pandemic> 79 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 78018ms
<Agent_bob> Pandemic no glaring error messages huh ?
<Pandemic> Nope.
<dadehoog> Pandemic: It resolved the name to an IP though ?
<ztomic> billy: wine?
<Pandemic> dadehoog: Well yes, although I didn't receive any packets back.
<billy> yeah on wine
<Agent_bob> dadehoog take over that one with Pandemic i'm pretty green on network issues.
<kazil> WinterWeaver: my problem with gFTP is that its very slow... and its not for the connection. i used WinSCP under XP and its like 4 times faster
<dadehoog> Pandemic: are there any other sites where you have a similar issue ?
<onats> mneptok, just like to ask, what's the advantage of bittornado over other clients?
<BernieMac> I can't use CTRL+ALT+left/right arrow to switch between workspaces(shortcuts are set to this) but I can click to other spaces or mouse wheel to them. Anyone know why this is?
<dadehoog> BernieMac: Have a check of your System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<ztomic> billy: I think i saw it in the appdb. have you tried running it in desktop or have you looked in #wine?
<dadehoog> BernieMac: They may have been re-assigned ..?
<Pandemic> Yes dadehoog, I know offhand that the same happens with ultimate-guitar.com
<BernieMac> dadehoog, checked them, set to ctl+alt+left/right
<Pandemic> dadehoog: But that's the only other one I know of.
<Agent_bob> BernieMac and even if they look right maybe reset them manually   the keyboard may be sending something unexpected
<dadehoog> Pandemic: what are you using to configure your network ? network-manager ?
<WinterWeaver> kazil, have you checked the protocol that ur using? not sure but it could be the reason. I've not had slow gftp speeds,... yet lol... neway, if ur happy with filezilla that's cool ^_^
<billy> ztomic: i can run it and all, but i just cant seem to download a map and get it to work
<Pandemic> At the moment I'm just using the Network Monitor, dadehoog.
<kazil> WinterWeaver: not the transfer speed. gftp itself is slow... or is it just me? :D
<ztomic> billy: reading the faq can solve lots. try a wine channel after that.
<Iggz> Hello
<billy> im banned from the wine channel :(
<ztomic> hoiwdy
<dadehoog> Pandemic: what's the output of `route -a` ?
<ztomic> howdy even
<BernieMac> dadehoog, Agent_bob: tried resetting, and also tried changing them to other commands to no avail
<dadehoog> apologies, "route -n"
<WinterWeaver> kazil: oh... lol... sorry.... hmm, It's not really been slow for me ever... I use it at work and home.
<Iggz> Lol, I thought perhaps hoiwdy was linux for hello :-P
<bullgard4> How can I find out what program will be called if I press a button in the dialog that opens by selecting in the GNOME panel menu 'System' > 'Quit'?
<dirtdawg> Wow tons of people here. Howdy! That's all for now :)
<Agent_bob> Iggz :)
<Iggz> I'm looking for a little help with a first time ubuntu install...
<DiCha_cHa-Cha_> palembang
<marsmissions> Anyone have any recommendations for a new sound card thats works well?
<DiCha_cHa-Cha_> amel
<Slart> just ask Iggz
<dinochopins> hi everyone
<dinochopins> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty)
<ztomic> Iggz: what's the problem?
<Slart> or.. perhaps that should be.. "just ask, iggz" =)
<Iggz> Everything is fine - even with the new build but I am buggered if I can get out on the net
<Agent_bob> Iggz drop the cd in the tray and reboot  :)     it's just about that simple...
<dinochopins> here I've got 2 DHCP server with 2 NIC
<dinochopins> everything is fine... I've got 2 ip address
<Iggz> LOL
<Iggz> I tried - but alas no :P
<Agent_bob> Iggz oh network issue.     wireless ?
<ztomic> Iggz: wireless?
<WinterWeaver> I cannot install VMware Player. I just get a message saying: "VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<Iggz> Nop, cable modem - using an ethernet card - not usb
<dinochopins> but the weird thing is, I only got 1 DNS server in my /etc/resolv.con. How can I have my /etc/resolv.conf fixed values ?
<Iggz> ran terminal commands ala help - but nothing
<Agent_bob> Iggz   ifconfig -a    is your card recognized ?
<Pandemic_> Oops, I dunno what I did there.
<yakov__> hello
<Pandemic_> dadehoog: What was that routing command?
<BernieMac> Agent_bob, just curious, does running ifconfig -a give any different info than just ifconfig?
<Iggz> yes - at lest I think so - it gives it what appears to be the normal linux name - ie etho1 but then tells me its not ready - or something simplier - anyway, it is unable to get my ip addrees
<casio1374633> ??
<casio1374633> am i in ?
<Agent_bob> BernieMac yes  it will show cards that are not active but recognized.
<Iggz> Wow this is a busy channle
<BernieMac> Agent_bob, ahh I see, thanks!
<Iggz> IC - any idea as to how I can activate it?
<Agent_bob> Iggz ok.    what does   sudo ifup eth0       assuming eth0    tell us ?
<yakov__> does anyone know why there's no network in my dchroot? what can cause it?
<Iggz> I have run Linux before - disc distros and have had no issue - same comp and card
<Pandemic_> dadehoog are you still there?
 * Agent_bob doesn't think that's what  ifup said....
<Pandemic_> Well I have to sleep...I'll try to figure this out later.
<marsmissions> Any suggestions for a new sound card?
<Blistok> nautilus froze and I had to kill it, but now my desktop is just white with no icons. how can I get it back without rebooting?
<marsmissions> Blistok: alt+f2 and type nautilus
<marsmissions> Blistok: should fix it
<ztomic> yakov__: resolve.conf
<Iggz> Sorry Agent bob, i will need to reboot into ubunt to check - I believe it is a message similar to card is not ready (something like that) this maybe due to an other process using it
<Blistok> marsmissions: just tried that, a window with my home folder popped up, but the desktop is still gone :/
<marsmissions> Blistok: restart?
<Blistok> marsmissions: ok, I guess I will, I was hoping I wouldnt have to as this happens like every couple days :/
<Agent_bob> Blistok a bit more drastic    ctrl+alt+backspace   will reset the entire gui
<marsmissions> Blistok: maybe you should reinstall nautilus?? something must be wrong.
<Blistok> marsmissions: how do I do that?
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus    ?
<yakov__> ztomic, that's it! thx!
<Blistok> agent_bob: ok, thanks
<shadowblade> Hello, I need help getting my wireless working on my dell laptop
<Ziddharth> hi
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: what make/model of wireless?
<Ziddharth> is there ne1 here
<Ziddharth> ?
<Agent_bob> Blistok i'm not sure nautilus is a package name...   don't thank me until you try it...
<Iggz> One thing - before I reboot this and have a look - I have assigned a psudo MAC address to my NIC - just playing around a few days ago to check out the proccess - might this make a difference with ubuntu?
<BernieMac> dadehoog, Agent_bob: I changed my preferences in the pref>appearance>visual effects from normal to none and I can use the shortcuts to switch between workspaces now
<Blistok> agent_bob: alright, thanks
<Ziddharth> #help
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: It's internal in my Dell e1505
<marsmissions> Blistok: you could search nautilus in synaptic to get the right package name, and then right click and click reinstall in there as well
<Ziddharth> IS THERE ANY WAY TO MANAGE FORUMS WITHOUT BROWSER IN UBUNTU
<Ziddharth> ?????????????????????????????????????????/
<dinochopins> hi everyone. How do I stop my Ubuntu get its nameserver list (/etc/resolv.conf) from dhcp server ?
<Blistok> marsmissions: good idea, thanks
<Agent_bob> Iggz indeed.
<Slart> !caps | Ziddharth
<ubotu> Ziddharth: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Agent_bob> Iggz and you just steped out of my reach on that issue.   ;/
<dinochopins> anyone ?
<Slart> dinochopins: there is a setting somewhere
<Ziddharth> K THNX .. HERE I GO
<anup> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Ziddharth> plz tell me
<Ziddharth> if theres a way to manage forums like rss or mail
<Slart> dinochopins: I've done it.. can't really remember where I found it..
<dinochopins> Slart, can you tell me wher ?
<dinochopins> Slart, ah.. so it is possible
<Slart> dinochopins: have you tried looking at "man resolv.conf" ?
<Agent_bob> Ziddharth wget/wput ?
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: ok, from a terminal, execute: "sudo lspci -nnv > delle1505" and post the file to pastebin then reply with the url
<Triskaidekaphobi> pastebin! | shadowblade
<Slart> dinochopins: I'm not being all "rtfm!!!11!" on you.. I just don't remember what I did =)
<Ziddharth> not in command prompt
<Ziddharth> i mean
<Ziddharth> i need some gui
<Iggz> Bloody ideot I am - of course it might be - I have assigned the psudo nic by changing the windows reg - and my iop has assigned my ip accordingly - but in UB it must go back to my orginal MAC on my NIc - no bleeding wonder I cant get out :/
<dinochopins> Slart, yes... and I dont get it
<Ziddharth> i m new to linux
<anup> hey today i install ubuntu having two disk drives but when i m coping in these than its not showing paste
<Agent_bob> Ziddharth oh.    idk then.
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade | pastebin!
<Slart> dinochopins: I'll look around in my files.. see if I find it.. hang on
<Ziddharth> shall i install the package idk then ???
<Iggz> Agent BOb? Your are a star - I hope :-) Cheers
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: sorry, when ran that command it didnt seem to do anything
<Agent_bob> Iggz welcome.
<Agent_bob> Iggz hope you get it sorted.
<Slart> dinochopins: ah.. in your dhcp configuration you can add stuff like "prepend"
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: it did, it put the output into a file name delle1505 in whatever directory you were in...
<Ziddharth> hey there is 1 more thing i want to no guys
<Iggz> Me to - i look the look of this OS to be honest - and really want to dump xp - thank you :)
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: you can upload the file to the pastebin service
<Ziddharth> is it possible to install your bootloader on a seperate mobile memory card or pen drive to lock your computer
<Ziddharth> ?
<Triskaidekaphobi> !pastebin | shadowblade
<ubotu> shadowblade: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: ... sorry I don't know how to do that
<ztomic> /etc/resolve.conf doesn't solve EVERY problem.
<adamonline45> I'm trying to compile the Domino Style Engine from source (is there a package?) but, at the configure stage I get this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! ...... Does anyone know what this means? Oh, Kubuntu, 7.10
<Agent_bob> Ziddharth ?    "idk"  acronym for "i dont know"    sorry for the short hand
<Ziddharth> ohk
<Ziddharth> :)
<Ziddharth> understood
<Ziddharth> :)
<bodhi_zazen> Ziddharth, yes
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: ok, I think I did it right
<ztomic> Ziddharth: I would assume that it depends on your hardware
<Ziddharth> bodhi_zazen .. that yes was for locking question ??
<bodhi_zazen> but if someone has physical access that plan is easily circumvented
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: ok, what's the url?
<Ziddharth> i am buying a new laptop
<bodhi_zazen> what do you mean by locking ?
<niuq_> i'm trying to install virtualbox, i did ./configure and i get this message **g++ (variable cxx) not found)
<Ziddharth> ACER ASPIRE 4520
<Slart> dinochopins: I guess you want to use your own dns-server instead of the ones the dhcp-server gives you, right?
<Narissa> has anyone found a workaround for the classic nVidia HWCursor issue?
<Ziddharth> i want to use it with ubuntu
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47075/
<Agent_bob> bodhi_zazen give me phisical access to any box, and i own it.  simpe as that.
<Ziddharth> nd i was thinking to lock it with my mobile with memory card that is detected as pendrive on pc
<Ziddharth> via usb
<ztomic> Ziddharth: are there no other security methods?
<bodhi_zazen> Ziddharth, +1 on what Agent_bob said
<Ziddharth> there are but i need the 1 which leaves noone else able to start my pc without me
<bodhi_zazen> I don't know how you can lock a box if someone has physical access
<Ziddharth> without any password
<bodhi_zazen> No, that is not possible
<bodhi_zazen> you have to limit physical access or game over
<Ziddharth> hmmm
<ere4si> the screensaver can do that/
<Ziddharth> but wouldnt it wrk if i install GRUB on seperate pendrive
<ere4si> *?
<BernieMac> bodhi_zazen, how would you go about this? I am just intrigued by the topic now
<Ziddharth> during install
<Ziddharth> ?
<ztomic> Ziddharth: then you hjave to encrypt EVERYTHING and even that is no SURE thing.
<Agent_bob> even bios' that are password protected (i.e. wont boot without a password)  are not secure.  a simple bios reset and the password is gone.
<bodhi_zazen> BernieMac, live CD ?
<Slart> who are you trying to lock out here, Ziddharth? The evil empire or your parents/wife/brother-in-law ?
<Slart> match the effort to the opponent
<BernieMac> bodhi_zazen, ahh, yes I suppose that would work. leave it to me to not think of the most obvious solution
<Ziddharth> i am living with some punks wher i work
<Ziddharth> so i dont want them to load there shit in my trunk
<Ziddharth> :)
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: ok, here's a great howto for your setup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902
<Ziddharth> basically if i use account and password i will have to create their accounts too
<ztomic> Ziddharth: there are numbers of ways to protect data
<Slart> Ziddharth: then I guess a bios password combined with an ok computer box should do it..
<Narissa> anyone?
<ztomic> Narissa: I missed your question
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: okay, I'll give that a try
<Agent_bob> Narissa !i
<Ziddharth> no actually if there is a password they will definately ask me .. what i want is that if they start it it shows no OS installed and i will just say its broke
<Ziddharth> ;)
<Narissa> ztomic: seeing if any fix for the hwcursor issue with nVidia had been fixed, or a workaround
<bodhi_zazen> Ziddharth, remove the hard drive
<Narissa> Agent_Bob 8)
<Slart> Ziddharth: sure, they can open the computer box and reset the password.. but hey.. they can tie you up and beat the snot out of you and you'd probably tell them the password anyways =)
<Ziddharth> from laptop ?? i m afraid i will lose my warranty
<Ziddharth> :)
<ztomic> Narissa: oh! yeah i saw that. no clue here.
<bodhi_zazen> LOL
<Narissa> got the new drivers installed, but had to resort to SWCursor, except using flgrx apps or gaming gives me a cursor with a buggy box
<Ziddharth> and beating part is not true though bt may get close :D
<Agent_bob> Ziddharth remove all drives but a cdrom  and use live CD
<Agent_bob> carry a pin drive for storage.
<bodhi_zazen> Over write the MBR with 000 or random stuff
<Slart> Ziddharth: then just set the boot drive to some other drive.. and when you want to use it.. just set it to the right drive.. that will give you a ." NO BOOT DISK IN DRIVE" error message
<bodhi_zazen> boot from a live cd or floppy then
<bodhi_zazen> no cd = no bot
<Ziddharth> frnds it wont work they are not computer geeks but they can use windows so they know how to insert a cd atleast :D
<ztomic> Ziddharth: remove the power supply
<Ziddharth> guys slow down
<Ziddharth> ok leave it
<ztomic> Ziddharth: put a switch on the purple wire
<Ziddharth> slart's way is nice .. thnx bro
<Ziddharth> neway leave the security option
<Agent_bob> ummmm use  the computer  and when finished   use an 8lbs sledge halt program to shut it down....  :)
<ztomic> hehe
<Ziddharth> is there a software that logs into forums applications and save you the trouble on keeping a track on whats seen and whats unseen
<Ziddharth> ?
<Ziddharth> :)
<M3M3_C4ObY> i
<Slart> Ziddharth: nothing with a gui.. you could write something yourself with wget, curl etc etc
<Slart> Ziddharth: nothing = nothing that I know of
<Ziddharth> well then how to use it .. what u r suggesting ??
<Ziddharth> wget stuff
<Slart> Ziddharth: wget is a command line application for doing all kinds of web stuff... you could use it to upload logs to some ftp/web-site
<Slart> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> bah.. ubotu.. I'm most disappointed =)
<Ziddharth> okhe
<Slart> !info wget
<Ziddharth> nice help
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<Ziddharth> :)
<Agent_bob> !info wput
<ubotu> wput: A tiny wget-like ftp-client for uploading files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1build1 (gutsy), package size 54 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Ziddharth> iget it
<Slart> ahh.. sweet.. didn't know about that one
<adamonline45> Hi RAOF! I hope you got my thanks from last night, it came kinda late 8)
<Ziddharth> wget gets stuff .. nd wput puts stuff
<Ziddharth> rt ?
<Slart> seems that way
<Agent_bob> !info curl | and curl does both
<ubotu> and curl does both: curl: Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.16.4-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 170 kB, installed size 284 kB
<RAOF> adamonline45: Yeah, thanks.
<Ziddharth> ubotu is like the nerd in the class
<Ziddharth> :D
<akorn> Does anybody know why in Linux, Picasa doenst have the Web Albums option for uploading/downloading available unlike in the windows version?
<Ziddharth> maybe google guys dont like lunux folks
<Ziddharth> :D
<peacepipejv> help, no sound, did some stuff in the forums and im worse off
<Agent_bob> linux probably doesn't pay enough
<Slart> akorn: google isn't really into this internet-thingy? =)
<akorn> Slart haha i'm sorry?
<Ziddharth> PEACEPIPJV : i have had same trouble during my entry in linux wrld
<Ziddharth> i tried everything
<Ziddharth> bt in the end 1 simple thing came to me
<Ziddharth> u can try it too
<mutable> Hello. Does anybody here uses some Java Swing/AWT app (NetBeans, IntelliJ Idea, ...). I often loose focus from keyboard. After closing some dialog window, all keystrokes goes to /dev/null :(
<Slart> akorn: this happens with a lot of applications.. linux versions lag behind on features etc.. compare linux skype with windows skype.. it's the same
<ali1234> i have a weird problem with FTP. using gutsy, I can't connect to a FTP server on the same switch with either curl or ncftp, but I can connect to any ftp on the internet. all other machines on the LAN can connect to the FTP server, including my old edgy server.
<akorn> Slart oh i see...yea i just thought maybe there was a fix out there or something...pretty depressing, especially from a monster like google! haha
<Ziddharth> get alsa driver from alsa website and install your latest module
<Ziddharth> haha
<Slart> akorn: well.. it'll probably catch up shortly... perhaps write an email to them and ask about it.. make some noise
<Agent_bob> mutable are you completely loosing the keyboard or does gnome simply reclaim the keyboard ?
<Ziddharth> those guys are buisy collecting money for the competition .. $10 M
<Ziddharth> :D
<akorn> Slart haha yea, probably a bunch of complainers like me that aren't doing anything :P  Alright Thanks for the help!
<Slart> you're welcome, akorn
<mutable> Agent_bob: I'm loosing keyobard just in that java app
<Ziddharth> hey guys is fedora better or ubuntu
<Ziddharth> for linux newbie
<Ziddharth> ?
<Slart> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Slart> same goes for distros
<mutable> Agent_bob: same in Java 1.6.0_02/03
<tarelerulz> Ubuntu is the easyest Linux I have used .  As for Fedora Core I have not use it since 4.00
<Ziddharth> how can i change my nick in here
<Ziddharth> ?
<Agent_bob> mutable ok that sounds like it's as simple as the focus not returning to the previous app  but rather to the gui in general.    i don't know what to tell you though.    alt+tab maybe ?
<mutable> Agent_bob: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/174281
<bodhi_zazen> Ziddharth, "/nick new_nick"
<Slart> Ziddharth: but I think both fedora and ubuntu will meet your demands.. but they are a bit different.
<hadiaziam> hi..how change permissions from +i to-i?it show invalid operation when i using -i..
<rgt33467> hadiaziam: man chattr
<Slart> hadiaziam: is +i a permission?
<ZID> i like ubuntu better
<ZID> but thers just 1 thing i hate about it
<ZID> its that creepy color during splash
<ZID> how can i change it
<Slart> just 1? I've think I've got some more =)
<ZID> i tried to edit gconf too
<ZID> bt nothing
<ZID> well slart u probably use more than me
<ZID> :D
<rxndx> hello all!
<Slart> ZID: I'm starting to think that the wonderful light brown-ish is hardcoded somewhere.. I've seen other people ask about it.. but no good answers
<Slart> hello rxndx
<bodhi_zazen> ZID
<bodhi_zazen> disable the boot splash :)
<ZID> its login splash
<Slart> you still get your daily dose of ubuntu-brown =)
<ZID> not boot splash
<Agent_bob> mutable if you can't get focus back with alt+tab i'm not a developer nor part of the ubuntu team, so i can't help you.    good that you filed a bug on it.
<rxndx> I'm having trouble logging into my yahoo messenger account on Pidgin... something about error 29... and when I follow the link it provides, it takes me to a captcha image
<rxndx> any suggestions?
<gordonjcp> rxndx: give it the right password?
<rxndx> it's still doing this even after I upgraded to Pidgin 2.3
<rxndx> gordonjcp yes
<bodhi_zazen> New GDM theme then
<gordonjcp> rxndx: have you googled the error message?
<levander> I just cleared my CMOS and need to reset the clock in Ubuntu.  Is the command ntpdate?  I don't remember.
<rxndx> I think it has something to do with the captcha image, but there is nowhere to enter one in pidgin
<Slart> bodhi_zazen: still doesn't change that first image you get when starting gnome
<ZID> tried everything .. it changed the bgcolor for GDM but everytime i log in that color always shows up midway :))
<rxndx> gordonjcp yes
<mutable> Agent_bob: yes, I cannot, I also find a similar thread on java.net and bug on sun, so i will append it to the bug, thx
<kraut> moin
<bodhi_zazen> oic now
<Agent_bob> mutable sorry i couldn't do more there.
<bodhi_zazen> install ubunt from bootstrap, install fluxbox, startx
<ali1234> when i put a new network card in to ubuntu, it appears as eth1 (obviously to avoid conflicts) so how to I tell ubuntu that the old card is broken, and isn't coming back, and to use the new card as eth0?
<mutable> Agent_bob: ok :)  thx attention
<Slart> rxndx: don't use yahoo messenger so I've never seen that error.. have you checked the pidgin site? perhaps they have forums? irc-channel?
<ZID> i m afraid i will live with it rather than installing ubuntu
<ZID> :D
<Darius08x> whooo, I'm back and finally have windows installed.
<ZID> again
<hadiaziam> rgt33467: got it..thanks
<rxndx> Slart good idea... I'll search IRC
<Slart> ali1234: check the file /etc/network/interfaces .. might be something there
<rxndx> Slart it's crazy because this just started happening... never before
<rxndx> has to be on Yahoo's end
<Slart> rxndx: well.. the im-people change stuff all the time.. they want you to use their ad-supported client of course =)
<rav1> which package should i install to get manual entry for exec??
<rxndx> Slart: heh heh :)
<Darius08x> Now I'm installing ubuntu 7.10 desktop edition and sorta need some help on what exactly I'm suppose to do. I'm in the partition table and have device /dev/sda and /dev/sda type ntfs mount point /media/sda1 and 8MB freespace (which I think is eothing for windows) What I want to do is split my 300gb evenlyish to ubuntu and windows. So how does I do that?
<rxndx> Slart: be back in a few
<rxndx> Slart: Thanks!
<Slart> rav1: "manual entry for exec"?
<ZID> just shrink some window partition
<rav1> Slart: yup
<rgt33467> rav1: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<rav1> thanks man
<ZID> darius shrink it
<ZID> ;)
<Slart> aahhh.. I thought you wanted to enter something manually for exec.. doh..
<Slart> like on the keyboard or something..=)
<Darius08x> zid... I'm very cautious about what I'm doing. I don't want to mess stuff up. And also, I don't really know exactly what I'm doing at all. D:
<ali1234> Slart: no, that's no use at all.
<Darius08x> Do I want to edit an existing partition, make a new one, etc? I have no idea. :p
<Slart> ali1234: yes.. that's what I thought too =)
<chief> hi, I just installed ubuntu amd64, every time I log into kdm it plays the intro sound and kicks me out back into the login screen any ideas?
<ali1234> has gutsy introduced some new default firewall settings that blocks ftp or something? or maybe when you get the auto eth1 it puts up a default firewall?
<Slart> Darius08x: you'll probably want to shrink your windows partition so you get some free space.. then create a new partition in that free space for ubuntu
<Agent_bob> i've been complaining about the "reversed sign" in tzconfig  (dapper LTS) for over a year.  no fix in sight.    and it's so simple.  just reversing the GMT(plus/minus)#    i'm tempted to do it my self although i don't know C
<ZID> Darius: select some existing window partition that is in NTFS or FST
<wasme> hi
<ZID> and just shrink its size
<Slart> ali1234: ubuntu has a firewall installed by default.. but it's disabled, kind of.. so it shouldn't be interfering
<Iggz> Well what do you know it works
<ali1234> well something is interfering
<ZID> or u can use partition magic from inside the windows that is currently installed
<bullgard4> How can I find out what program will be called if I press a button in the dialog that opens by selecting in the GNOME panel menu 'System' > 'Quit'?
<kazil> anyone knows where to set in phpmyadmin the user, password, onlydb, host parameters? can`t find it anywhere
<Darius08x> Yeah, I don't think it's letting me do that. If I go to edit partiton all it does is leet me change the type of it
<Darius08x> wait
<Darius08x> didn't word that well
<Agent_bob> the firewall capability of linux is in the kernel
<ali1234> kazil: /etc/phpmyadmin/ if you installed the packages
<ZID> r u havng windows installed ??
<Darius08x> lets me change the type like ext3, ntfs, etc, and also, change the mountpoint I see no way to resize it
<Darius08x> no I already installed it
<levander> Is sharing interrupts between PCI devices any kind of performance degradation at all?
<Darius08x> I"m in the partition table in the intall for ubuntu
<ZID> did ubuntu suggested something to u .. ?? some default scheme for partition
<ZID> ?
<Iggz> I hate to ask really daft questions in this channel but is there an absolute begiiners to linux channel where i can ask really daft questions? :-)
<Slart> ali1234: you're running a ftp-client? or a server?
<Slart> ali1234: if you want to check the firewall you can run this "sudo iptables -L" it will either print mostly nothing or 10+ lines of rules and stuff.
<Darius08x> I'm in "manual" install instead of guided - use entire disk. Because I don't really want to use the entire disk since windows is on there.
<wasme> anyone have ANY idea what's going on here: I have an nvidia video card, and I was running fiesty with no problems, although I did have to install the drivers from nvidia's site rather than from ubuntu. I just upgraded to gutsy, and had a hell of a time trying to get it to work, but eventually I figured out this much: I have nvidia-glx-new installed, and when I first boot up ubuntu can't find my video card and kicks me into low graphics
<wasme>  mode. But if I switch to a text vt and issue the following 3 commands gdm will boot up properly: sudo rmmod nvidia, sudo kill -9 <pid of X>, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mutable> Does anybody know how to completely disable SCIM ?
<ali1234> the ftp server is running on an embedded video player
<Slart> Iggz: we do daft questions here too =)
<mutable> I see some conf panel, but there some options...
<kazil> ali1234: yeah i find that but its not the 'usual' config.inc.php (under usual i mean the kind like under windows)
<Trogdor3634> Question - can any variant of Ubuntu be distributed via liveCD (smaller the better) with NTFS-write support?
<ali1234> as i said before, my edgy box can connect but my gutsy box cannot using the same programs. and all three machines are connected to the same switch
<ZID> hmm
<ZID> so how much free space is available o you now
<ZID> ?
<ZID> in current table
<ZID> ?
<wols_> wasme: nvidia.com drivers hosed your system after the kernel upgrade
<Slart> ali1234: ah.. yes.. read that... it's weird.. but check the firewall.. that's a pretty easy thing to do..
<Darius08x> it says "free space" 8mb
<Agent_bob> Trogdor3634 is that an GNU-GPL question ?    read the GNU-GPL   short answer yes.
<Slart> Trogdor3634: I would say yes
<Darius08x> but on the partiton I installed windows, thats ALL I have installed so there is like 300ish gb not being used
<Iggz> LOL, fair enough - ok, well now that I have this thing running a few really daft questions starting with...
<ZID> r u having ne partition other than ntfs or fat
<ZID> ?
<wasme> wols: so, uh, why would it work after removing the module and restarting X? Doesn't X just reload the same module anyway?
<rgt33467> !u | ZID
<ubotu> ZID: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Iggz> is there a website that lists the essential linux prigrams? You know firewalls. VS, etc?
<ali1234> Slart: iptables -L shows that both machines have completely blank chains
<Trogdor3634> My MMORPG, Eve Online, just pulled one of the biggest QA/testing mistakes I've ever seen. The default upgrade path deletes the windows file boot.ini on reboot, bricking the computer unless you have a recovery CD. I'd like to offer the tools to fix this, but I need a small distribution which has NTFS-write capability to make a new boot.ini - and may get a few linux converts while I'm at it.
<Iggz> *programs
<Slart> ali1234: ok.. that's one possible reason out of the way... only one nic in the machine?
<MukiEX> Is it possible to use dd to replace the first 20k in File 'A' with File 'B', which happens to be 20k in size?
<Darius08x> crap, Need to go afk for a while guys. Hold on.
<Trogdor3634> I don't care about the GPL, nor does anyone working on a termpaper who's now unable to reboot their computer
<Darius08x> Well, don't hold on, dunno when I'll be bacvkc
<Slart> Iggz: check out synaptic.. it's in system, administration, synaptic sometihng
<ali1234> yes, but, it is not the original install nic, so it appears as eth1 - in the none working gutsy box
<Darius08x> back*
<Agent_bob> Iggz firewall and essential programs in the same sentance ?    ...
<Slart> Iggz: or you could look at the Applications menu.. Add/Remove
<Iggz> Thanks slart
<Agent_bob> Iggz what is the desired end ?
<Trogdor3634> Does any existing Ubuntu-based live-CD capable distro have NTFS-write capability?
<MukiEX> Trogdor : The latest Gutsy LiveCD will do it. I wonder if Puppy will as well?
<Slart> Trogdor3634: check out that new distro.. jos I think it's called.. just enough OS.. it's ubuntu but just the bare essentials
<Iggz> Lol, well come on agent, i was the one kicking the ubuntu distro around because I couldnt get on the net yet i was the daft sod using a psud mac address :P
<Trogdor3634> MukeEx: It will write as well? I thought it was just read on the default distro
<MukiEX> Actually, Trogdor, every time I've done that it's been habit to apt-get ntfs-config , so I'm not sure if it's there by default.
<kazil> sweet.. i did it :)
<Trogdor3634> Looking to be able to post the tools tonight and have a fix self-contained, since people will be booting up tomorrow.
<Iggz> Agent BOb, good question - realistically I want to replace everything eventually form Xp to linux - but to be honest....
<onats> does anyone know the maximum resolution for the intel 845G video card? i'm trying to install ubuntu on my old netvista pc, which is connected to a new samsung 931BW... no display shows after booting it.
<Slart> ali1234: hmm.. could you pastebin the output from "ifconfig"  and "route"?
<Trogdor3634> Slart: Does it come with NTFS-write capability?
<Iggz> ...my main computor use is internet for research - well covered by FF, IRC, covered, it would seem by this program, and I am a big user of media - ie films and audio
<wasme> wols_: so, uh, why would it work after removing the module and restarting X? Doesn't X just reload the same module anyway?
<Slart> Trogdor3634: I don't know.. I just know that it's a small version of ubuntu..
<Slart> !jos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darbus> Morning :)
<peacepipejv> help, no sound in toshiba.  tried some threads in the forums, updated alsa driver and stuff and im worse off
<Trogdor3634> thx
<MukiEX> Trogdoor : Sounds silly, but if you don't immediately find a fix, try just downloading gutsy, running the livecd with a usb drive, and aptitude download ntfs-config, and put it on the USB key if it needs to be downloaded.
<Slart> again ubotu..I find your lack of answers.. .disturbing =)
<Darbus> Anyone of you really good with computers...?
<wols_> wasme: what driver is your xorg.conf using?
<Darbus> and Mandriva Linux...or similar ?
<gordonjcp> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<wasme> nvidia
<ali1234> Slart: ok
<wasme> er
<onats> peacepipejv, what's your laptop model? are you in dual boot?
<wasme> wols_: nvidia
<levander> Slart: there's a web interface to ubuto that you can go in and fill in answers for
<MukiEX> I'm pretty sure Gutsy has inate NTFS write support, but if it doesn't, that solution will work.
<Slart> Darbus: really good could mean so many things.. try us
<wols_> wasme: installing the PROPER ubuntu nvidia resttricted drivers should fix it again
<Trogdor3634> !caffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caffeine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Iggz> So, best firewall, AV, mdia player - movie and sound - at the momement
<wasme> wols_: I did that already
<gordonjcp> yay, the coffee factoid was entered by someone who can spell
<MukiEX> So will putting the LiveCD on a 1GB Flash drive and the ntfs-config package on the writable partition ;)
<Trogdor3634> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Slart> levander: huh?
<wasme> wols_: I removed everything I could find nvidia related and reinstalled nvidia-glx-new over again.
<wols_> wasme: then show us the xorg log from when it doesn't work properly on bootup
<Trogdor3634> !NTFS-3G
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Darbus> Ok here goes... I do at this point have one Dell Latitude C160 laptop. With no OS working.
<tockitj> http://blog.omega-research.org/uploads/2007/09/ubuntu-linux-very-round-circle-of-friends.jpg <-- just found it on web :-)
<onats> peacepipejv, what's your machine?
<tockitj> lol
<Trogdor3634> !FUSE
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<bullgard4> How can I find out what program will be called if I press a button in the dialog that opens by selecting in the GNOME panel menu 'System' > 'Quit'?
<wols_> wasme: not nvidia-glx. ALL of the drivers. glx AND kernel module
<peacepipejv> onats: toshiba sat a105. xp, ubuntu, ubuntustudio
<Darbus> History behind this is : 1. I went from Win Xp to Mandriva Linux, and 2. I deleted the Xp partition...and 3. I then deleted all the remaining partitions...
<Slart> Iggz: best firewall=only firewall.. iptables.. there are some gui's to configure it
<wols_> Darbus: this is a ubuntu ONLY channel. ask #mandriva about mandriva problems. not us
<ali1234> Slart: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2501/
<wols_> !best | iggz
<ubotu> iggz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<onats> peacepipejv, i had quite a similar problem before with my toshiba u205.. i noticed that if i muted it in windows, then booted to ubuntu w/o unmuting it there, it stays muted. you might want to try that
<wasme> wols_: uh, the only drivers installed are nvidia-glx-new and restricted, which automaticly got removed when I removed nvidia-glx-new
<Darbus> Its not a Mandriva problem in particular...its a computer problem at first ^^
<wols_> wasme: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<Darbus> since Mandrive in itself is no longer present :D
<MukiEX> Trogdor3634! : The LiveCD/USB method might be yoru best bet, assuming you have a spare key lying about
<wols_> Darbus: ew don't care. this is ubuntu ONLY: everything else is OFFtopic. please respect that
<Slart> Iggz: media players are already installed.. I use vlc myself.. it does just about everything.. to play mp3's and such I use amarok... there are many others with different features/goals
<shadowblade> Hey, I was trying to follow this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902 and I got an error at step 13
<bAgent_bo> Iggz now.  as to the firewall.  iptables is the linux firewall and there are several apps for controlling it.   firestarter comes to mind.     media players  are plentiful   i like vlc
<wols_> Darbus: there is ##linux, there is #hardware, etc. ask them, not us
<rxndx> so I think I found a script to use, and I downloaded it but I don't know what to do with it now... it's got a .c file extension
<Iggz> Ubo, indeed - perhaps I should have said recommended - in windows I know which get the best test results here I is a little less sure :-)
<Slart> ali1234: what is the ip of that ftp-server?
<wols_> rxndx: that's source code. not a script
<rxndx> ycaptcha.c
<ali1234> Slart: 192.168.22.23
<wasme> wols_: just nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common
<rxndx> wols_ ah
<bAgent_bo> Iggz here you just try them all and use what you like.
<wols_> wasme: I told you what you need. if you want to ignore it: your choice. good day
<Slart> ali1234: or if you want to keep it secret.. is it in the 192.168.XX range?
<bAgent_bo> price is the same  :)
<Darbus> lol
<wols_> Slart: he just said so
<Iggz> Thanks Slart - didn't know VLC was linux supported - excellent, do you know if the web based DIVX player is also support on this platform?
<rxndx> wols_ how would I compile it into a usable form?
<Slart> ali1234: ok, thanks.. everything looks good so far.. no obvious errors that I can see
<Trogdor3634> MUKEX: I'm treating it as a linux evangelizing opportunity - I could just point people to a pirated windows admin boot CD. So the smaller the distro, and the less steps required, the better - if they have to open Terminal, they'll never try linux again.
<Darius08x> Ok back again. Anyways. I just recently installed windows xp. Then went over to the live cd of ubuntu 7.10 desktop version. I'm in the manual install partition table, and don't know what to do next. I want to dual boot xp and ubuntu, but I have no idea where to go now.
<ali1234> Slart: and i can ping it... the ftp connection even gets packets back from it, but then it just stops. i have a wireshark trace if you would like to see it
<wols_> ali1234: if you want to allow users behind a router to connect you need to assign and portforward a high port range too. not just 20,21
<peacepipejv> onats: its not a mute problem, "no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<Slart> wols_: well.. the fingers move on their own.. =)
<wols_> rxndx: gcc <file>
<rxndx> wols_ thank you
<ali1234> wols_: the ftp server and the gutsy are on the same switch
<echosystm> where does firefox install to by default?
<Iggz> Bagent: thanks checking out now
<wasme> wols_: and as I said I already did that. It didn't help. But I can see you've concluded I'm not listening, so I guess I should conclude I won't get any help here.
<wols_> Darius08x: just install it. it will be able to dualboot automatically
<onats> peacepipejv, ah ok.. in that case i dont know..
<Slart> ali1234: hmm.. that just makes it even strangers.. no packets or all packets are the usual states..=)
<Darius08x> oh.
<onats> anyone here using bittornado?
<rxndx> wols_ tons of errors
<bAgent_bo> Iggz while you are just exploring linux you might also want to try out other desktop environments
<wols_> wasme: as you just said you did NOT. no kernel module. now go away until you can answer the questions posed to you
<wols_> rxndx: dó you think I'm psychich?
<Darius08x> do I want to use guided - entire disk then?
<wols_> -h
<Darius08x> if I just hit forward her eit says...
<wols_> Darius08x: do you have free, unpartitioned space on your harddisk?
<adamonline45> Does anyone know where I can find a font like this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=61241&file1=61241-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Revelation+-+Domino
<Slart> ali1234: and ping works even with bigger payloads? try ping -s 5000
<Iggz> Final question, I know that Linux uses the NTFs file system, however, i notice that linux programs do not seem to come with an installer - but must be installed via the tools in the OS itself. if you have multible drives is it possible to choose which drive to install to?
<Slart> amaroso: not nice.. please stop
<bAgent_bo> Iggz kubuntu-desktop is a pretty popular meta package, it installs the kde "k desktop environment" along with the kubuntu default apps.
<Iggz> *multiple
<ali1234> Slart: ping -s 5000 does not work from either the gutsy or edgy box
<wols_> Iggz: linux does not use ntfs. and in linux there are no "drives" or "driveletters" either
<Slart> Iggz: hmm.. not really.. linux doesn't really work the same way as windows does..
<Iggz> bAgent: thanks searching now :-)
<wols_> Iggz: you have a / and all your disks are mounted as subdirectories to /
<Darius08x> Uhhh, honestly I hardly know what I'm doing. So I don't know. I didn't see anyway to choose how much space to use in windows. So I just installed using the whole disk I suppose. In the partiton table I've got /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 which is 320062 MB, so I'm assuming all my space is right there. :/
<bAgent_bo> Iggz ???  I know that Linux uses the NTFs file system,"   linux can access ntfs filesystems   but doesn't want to live there.
<Darius08x> I'm very, very, new, so I'm sure I sound pretty dumb D:
<rxndx> wols_ thanks... going to search google to see if I can learn some programming
<wols_> Darius08x: you need to resize the windows partition then first
<rxndx> wols_ take care
<Iggz> LOL
<chief> how can I set a monitor mode for 1024x1024@75 , the monitor driver for my CRT is wrong!
<Slart> ali1234: it doesn't? that's odd.. I can ping with payloads up to at least 20000 here between my 2 gutsy boxes..
<Darius08x> How exactly does one do that?
<wols_> chief: stop X. then in a terminal dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<chief> 1280x1024 I mean
<Slart> !ops | amaroso
<ubotu> amaroso: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<wols_> chief: sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Darius08x> If I click on it and go to edit partition it doesn't give me an option to resize it
<Iggz> WOLS so you can chose which"subdirectory?
<ali1234> Slart: the ftp server is not running gutsy, not running linux... it runs RTOS
<Slart> oh.. well it isn't an emergency really.. but amaroso is /msg spamming
<Iggz> Damn my typing is falling to bits - sorry very tired
<wols_> Iggz: you can but you shouldn't really. especially since you don't know how it works. I guarantee you it won't work when you do it
<Slart> ali1234: well.. it should still be able to pass bigger packets around..
<Amaranth> Slart: I'm not seeing anything
<bAgent_bo> Iggz linux "by nature" uses ext2 file system   and in later times ext3 which is ext2 plus a journel
<wols_> Slart: next time: !Ops amaroso is spamming in msg
<Slart> ah.. perhaps he's just spamming me then.. wow.. a personal enemy.. how nice =)
<wols_> Slart: so ops already know what the "emergency" is
<ali1234> Slart: yeah. it should also open a listening socket before sending out the response to PASV command... but it doesnt
<amaroso> what
<Slart> thanks wols_ didn't know that
<elkbuntu> wols_, thanks
<MacMatt> Hello Hello!
<ali1234> Slart: thw only reason im trying to connect to the thing using curl is to get a debug trace to send to the people who made it
<glick_> hi
<Iggz> WOLs, thanks. So the installer will simply look for free space in any of the subdirectories available?
<elkbuntu> Slart, not everyone gets all the PM spams :)
<adamonline45> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<glick_> excuse me how can i play flash movies?
<MacMatt> I'm new to ubuntu, ... having just install it, ...
<glick_> i installed flash non free and gnash
<Darius08x> Do I need to resize the partition in windows?
<Trogdor3634> !jeos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jeos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<glick_> but i still cafnt play flash movies in firefox
<wols_> Iggz: no. linux has a quite rigid way installing things. it installs things in the proper places which is the same place on all ubuntu installs
<u_angel> helllo room. limewire is just a blank screen. has anyone seen that before?
<chief> wols_: okay that worked.
<Slart> ali1234: hmm.. can you ping something else on the network with a big packet size?
<ali1234> Slart: yes the edgy and gutsy boxes can ping each other fine with 5000
<glick_> can anyone play flash movies in firefox?
<Slart> ali1234: if the ftp-server can't handle big pings perhaps it can't handle any big packets at all.. that would perhaps explain why it won't work..
<glick_> what do i  need to install
<chief> wols_: thanks
<wols_> Iggz: just like you can't just put your user's files anywhere. the only place you should put them is in your /home
<wols_> Slart: makes no sense
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm trying to get my wireless working using this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902 and I'm getting errors at step 13, can someone help?
<bAgent_bo> Iggz you seem to be asking about the "linux file system higherarcy"    google know all about it.
<ali1234> Slart: but it works fine with edgy
<chief> what does restricted drivers mean by "nvidia-glx-new" is not enabled ?
<Slart> ali1234: yes.. forgot about that..
<wols_> shadowblade: tell us about the errors
<ali1234> Slart: i can't even "telnet ftp-server 21" using gutsy
<elkbuntu> Slart, please PM me the spam messages you got
<Iggz> IC - I think -so if i partion part of my drive in windows - for the Ubunt install (i am presntly running off of the distro disc) it wont make any difference?
<wols_> !nvidia | chief
<ubotu> chief: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadowblade> wols_: couldn't open /DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 181.
<wols_> Iggz: don't partition. just create free space
<u_angel> who uses limewire?
<chief> wols_ : ahh I have to install it :)
<wols_> shadowblade: so does this file exist? if not: why not?
<MacMatt> Are there any Ubuntu Trade marks issues in printing ubuntu t-shirt , mouse mats ????
<shadowblade> wols_: i was just following the steps in the howto and it went well up until there
<bAgent_bo> Iggz yeah wols is right, easy way is just free up some space that is not partitioned,  the installer will make the partition   with your permission of course.
<Skello> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu AMD64. I've installed sun-java6-jre through apt-get. Obviously it installed the 64 bits java version, however i can't get Opera to work with java even if i point it to the correct java path /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64. I assume this is because Opera is 32 bits version and java isn't. Should i install java for i386 then? and how should i do this?
<Iggz> WOLS really? I think I am getting this. So where as Windows goes looking for partitions, linux will simply ignore this and see only directories?
<bAgent_bo> Iggz it doesn't even need to be on the first disk.
<zzap> Hey, I need some help.
<zzap> Just installed Ubuntu for the first time.
<zzap> And I kind accidently borked it. :P
<Slart> ali1234: then I'm out of ideas.. can't imagine why the gutsy box won't talk to the ftp-server.. if gutsy had some weirdness going on in its network part I'm sure we would have heard about it by now..
<Fyda> zzap: Could you please describe the problem in more detail?
<cihann> hi
<zzap> The screen resolution is not right
<wols_> Iggz: no. it sees directories. but ubuntu likes to create its partitions in its installers. not let windows create it for it
<wols_> erm, it sees partitions
<peacepipejv> help, "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found" error when i try to open volume controls.
<wols_> Skello: there is no 64bit java plugin in existance. you can try nspluginwrapper
<Fyda> zzap: Ah. But, you said you somehow broke it -- that means it used to be correct, yes?
<bAgent_bo> Iggz what you are "getting" is that when linux mounts a filesystem it is then just a subdir of the system.
<glick_> i see what the problem is
<wols_> !sound | peacepipejv
<ubotu> peacepipejv: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ali1234> Slart: i'm tending toward blaming IPCOP
<glick_> for some reason there is a md5sum mismatch
<Iggz> Wols: got it thank you. can i keep IRC up on the same comp while the installer is running? just in case i get stuck? :-)
<ciacon> hi all... i have a q.... i have some troubble with the fps tremuous game... can someone help me?? or can someone tell me where I can find help on this??
<glick_> and it causes flash player not to install
<Slart> ali1234: but the ipcop machine isn't between you and the ftp is it?
<wols_> Iggz: of course
<glick_> i have no idea how to fix it though
<bAgent_bo> Iggz sure.
<zzap> I set it up to the right resolution, sO I'm not sure what I did wrong.
<glick_> anyone have the same problem?
<wols_> ciacon: don't ask to ask, just ask
<ali1234> Slart: no, but that hasn't stopped it from completely screwing up the network before
<zzap> Someone?
<Iggz> OK, her goes
<wols_> glick_: check launchpad for the bug. adobe changed the download
<wols_> glick_: there should be a wokaround
<zzap> The screen resolution is not right. Like, when I boot up and it gets to the login screen, I see all these lines and stuff. I set it up to the right monitor and resolution. And it told me to log off and log back on for the changes to take effect. So I did that. But when I logged off it went all weird.
<shadowblade> wols_: ??
<Slart> ali1234: oh.. I used ipcop on my former workplace.. it never misbehaved there
<wols_> shadowblade: hm?
<Iggz> :wonders of and presses install - fingers crossed and fearing the cures of Bill gates
<glick_> wols how launchpad?
<wols_> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<zzap> Anyone? Fyda?
<onats> anyone here using bittornado?
<Darius08x> Hope I'm not being too big of a nuisance, but how do I resize my existing windows partition so i can dual boot it and ubuntu
<wols_> zzap: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg while X doesn't run. do it until you get it right. what videocard do you have?
<shadowblade> wols_: do you know what the problem is?
<Skello> wols_ i believe that's true for Firefox. Opera uses and detects java directly, doesn't need a plugin. It just needs the proper path to libjava.so and that's in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64. However Opera doesn't have a 64 bits stable version yet. So it's a 32 bits one. I thnink that's the problem.
<Fyda> zzap: Which video card are you using?
<ciacon> some of the aliens encountered in tremulous are 3x the size they should be.... tyrants are so big, that they are taller than the ceeling... that obviously is a grafics-error... didn't have it on my old pc... can anyone give me any hints??
<wols_> Darius08x: it's explained in the ubuntu docs
<intelikey> Darius08x gparted ?
<Darius08x> Ah, I forgot about gparted.
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: did you download the correct driver (32 or 64-bit) listed above the steps?
<wols_> shadowblade: does this file exist? yes or no? if no: make it exist. it's part of your windows drivers
<zzap> It's a RADEON 9200 PRO, it seems, Fyda / wols_.
<glick_> i dont see anything in launchpad
<glick_> about it
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: I tried those and the ones from the dell website, got the same errors with both
<wols_> zzap: use the "ati" or "radeon" driver then
<glick_> i guess thats a bug and ill just have to wait for the update
<zzap> wols_: How do I get into that if I can't see anything on the monitor?
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: where did you extract the driver files?
<zzap> Type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the recovery mode thing?
<Fyda> zzap: Could you please post the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file on a site like pastebin.com or pastebin.ca?
<iKernel> haha
<glick_> but that would seem like a high priority bug i would think it be one of the first ones fixed
<Fyda> zzap: Yes, use the recovery console.
<wols_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<iKernel> there are people out there who are walking around on the street giving out ubuntu disks to passer bys
<jariep1_> hi there i am trying to start java.bin install how do i do it so i do not create deb i have ubuntu
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: they are both ZIP files and need to be UNZipped somewhere...
<wols_> jariep1_: why don't you want the .deb?
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: just into ~, the driver files from the dell site (that I'm trying now) are in ~/DRIVER
<jariep1_> wols is ok
<intelikey> iKernel no wonder micro-soft hates linux
<zzap> Fyda: I'm using Windows currently ... I don't think it can see my Ubuntu install. :/
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: are you 32 or 64-bit
<jariep1_> not necessary hurry i am in
<glick_> anyone have the same problem with flash
<glick_> or is it just me?
<jariep1_> i am in hurry wols
<Skello> wols_ also my problem is not only with Opera. I plan to install another 32 bits java application, thus i doubt that one will work with java for amd64 either. I need to know how to go about installing java i386 on the AMD64 architecture please.
<wols_> jariep1_: it is not ok. why don't you use the ubuntu packages or at least use make-jpkg?
<oscarello> hi, i have a problem, when I tty to instal runit, it tries to do something with /etc/inittab, the problema is that inittab doesnt exist on my machine, and it gives me an error, any ideas?
<jariep1_> how
<jariep1_> wols_ how
<wols_> Skello: use a 32bit chroot
<wols_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: how many files are in ~/DRIVER?
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: umm... I really don't know when I haven't built the computer :)
<glick_> i cant watch youtube without flash
<glick_> its important!
<zzap> Fyda: So what would I do after I type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: 5
<wols_> !flash | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Iggz> Wols, sorry in prepare disk space which option should I chose? Ie, one auto selected is guided resize master partion hda5? new peartion size being min 46 gig
<Fyda> zzap: That command reconfigures your graphical server. If you were doing that from the recovery mode console, then you would type "exit" and it'd proceed to boot up into graphical mode.
<zzap> Fyda: Ah, ok. And what, it would go back to the default 800x600, etc.?
<rxndx> wols_ you are a Linux master!
<wols_> rxndx: I am not
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: got the same error with the 64-bit inf
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: execute this in a terminal: "uname -a" and look to the end of the line... does in say i686 or x86_64
<rxndx> wols_ to me... you have an answer for everything! it's awesome!
<Iggz> Or would the guided use largest continous free space be best option?
<Fyda> zzap: Well, I'm not at your computer, and I don't have your hardware, so I don't know what the exact result would be. But it would attempt to create a safe, working configuration.
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: i686
<bullgard4> How can I find out what program will be called if I press a button in the GNOME Quit dialog ('System' > 'Quit')?
<zzap> Fyda: Alright. Thanks. I'll give it a try, and I'll be back if it doesn't go well. :P
<zzap> Fyda: Thanks for your help. :)
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: ok, you're 32-bit, so you should be using the files from the 32-bit link...
<Skello> wols_ i should uninstall the java for amd64 first right?
<Fyda> zzap: I'll be gone soon, so I hope someone else can help you if you still have problems afterwards.
<zzap> Fyda: Alright.
<wols_> Skello: no
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: did you extract both files (64 and 32-bit) to the same folder?
<Iggz> Bugger it. How much free space does ubuntu need for an install? :-)
<wols_> Skello: why do you need a 43bit java for a java app? java uses a VM you know?
<wols_> Iggz: there are docs which explain this questin
<wols_> Iggz: why don't you read them?
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: the dell drivers i'm trying now are all in the one folder
<VSpike> Iggz: For a clean install? 2GB I think
<Iggz> Inded, sorry WOLs -being very lazy - thank you :-)
<Skello> wols_ i don't know. That's why i'm here asking. I said 'i assume i need the 32 bit version' to run a java app. Correct me if i'm wrong please :)
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: ok, not good, you need to re-extract the 32-bit driver ZIP to a separate folder, then verify the name of the INF file...
<wols_> Skello: you are most certainly wrong. satisfied now?
<chief> how do I kill the login manager for a moment ?
<ali1234> so how does ubuntu keep the same ethN name for nics when you put in a new one?
<wols_> chief: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<chief> wols_: ta
<wols_> ali1234: udev
<Skello> wols_ of course. Thank you for your assistance. Much appeciated.
<wols_> ali1234: it identifies them based on their MAC
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: if the name is not the same as in step 13, you need to substitute the INF name you found in that folder
<Slart> ali1234: I think it assigns them in the same order it loads drivers for them
<ali1234> wols_: already found it
<wols_> Slart: not anymore
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: its the same
<chief> wols_: nice that crashed the entire OS
<wols_> chief: what did?
<Slart> ali1234: but I think you can specify which card gets which name in /etc/network/interfaces
<ali1234> Slart: no, that's how it used to work, and putting a new nic in your router could leave you without a firewall :/
<wols_> chief: define "crashed" please
<Iggz> VSpike thats what i thought I had read but when I chose guided option on partion tab it tells me there isn't enough free space continous that is - although I know I have at least 24 gig free in at least one of my (windows) partions
<chief> wols_: the moment I told gdm to stop
<wols_> Slart: please don't answer when you are wrong
<wols_> chief: define what you mean with "crash"
<Darius08x> weird, gparted isn't letting me resize.
<ali1234> Slart: no no no, it's in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<chief> wols_: well crash, as in computer not usable anymore
<wols_> ali1234: no. it's in /etc/udev/rules.d/z25_persistent-net.rules
<someone> bash doesn't seem to be reading in /etc/profile or ~/.profile    anyone know why is this ?
<wols_> someone: maybe not a login shell?
<ali1234> wols_: that file does not exist on my computer
<wols_> someone: or a loginshell
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: when i run ndiswrapper -l, it tells me it's invalid
<chief> wols_: basically I've got too press the reset button to get the pc back
<wols_> ali1234: any file with "25" in there then?
<Darius08x> If I double click on it to open up properties I get "warning" (random stuff) Accounting clusters. Cluster accounting failed at 6519 (0x1977); extra cluster in $bitmap over and over
<wols_> chief: that's... odd
<ali1234> wols_: no
<VSpike> Iggz: Have your tried defragging the windows partition from windows first?
<VSpike> Iggz: it may be trying to tell you that it can't resize it successfully
<chief> wols_: very..
<Darius08x> What does that men?
<wols_> chief: what videodrivers do you use
<someone> wols_  ok.
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: remember that linux is case-sensitive, be sure to use the proper case when using "ndiswrapper -i ~/ThIs iS cAsE sEnSiTiVe/DrIvEr.InF"
<Iggz> VSpike. thats what i thought but just finished a windows defrag in prep :/
<chief> wols_: barebone defaults of what ever ubuntu choose to use for my nvidia geforce 7600gt
<ali1234> wols_: nothing beginning with "z" either
<wols_> chief: that card should have good drivers. nv or vesa
<Darius08x> mean*
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: i've definitely got that right
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: true, if it hasn't installed any drivers, it can't list the installed drivers using the -l switch
<wols_> ali1234: ok. must be a ubuntu/debian difference then
<jariep1_> what is the name of the distribution gutsy such and such
<VSpike> Iggz: That's wierd then
<chief> wols_:  I dislike both, I'd rather have the offical ones, but the docs on that sight are too geekified for me, so I thought I'd shutdown X and install the ones had already downloaded.
<wols_> jariep1_: gutsy gibbons aka ubuntu 7.10
<ali1234> wols_: this machine was upgraded from feisty
<jariep1_> wols_thank you
<Iggz> indeed, I thought it was just me :-)
<wols_> chief: don't. you break your ubuntu. ubuntu comes with perfectly fine nvidia drivers
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: try replacing '~' with '/home/YOURID/driverfolder/drivername.inf' after the -i switch
<wols_> chief: the nvidia restricted drivers is what you should use
<wols_> not from nvidia.com, not envy, not automatic
<wols_> *automatix
<VSpike> Iggz: I think you can download a trial copy of acronis - you could try that to create a new partition, and then run the install
<chief> wols_: well I tried unstanding that tutorial and well, none of it makes sence
<someone> Iggz did you turn off windows page file first and then defrag ?
<wols_> VSpike: don't create new partitions. let ubuntu create them
<wols_> chief: what is the problem?
<VSpike> wols_: why?
<chief> wols_: for starters kmenu? that's kde I'm gnome
<Iggz> OPk, if I go for the guided installation - resize ide 1  I assume it will delete the windows partions and any data that exists there?
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: ha that worked...wow
<Iggz> *OK
<shadowblade> Triskaidekaphobi: thanks
<wols_> chief: same thing tho. select restricted drivers, get nvidia drievrs there. done
<Triskaidekaphobi> shadowblade: excellent!
<wols_> Iggz: not if it resizes
<chief> wols_: restricted drivers from where?
<wols_> chief: System . Administration
<Iggz> Great - and it wont cause any difficulties in WIndows? ie with the windows registry looking for programs which will no longer be where it thinks they are?
<chief> wols_: nvidia-glx-new is not enabled.
<wols_> chief: then "enable" it?
<chief> lol how ?
<wols_> how do you install stuff?
<VSpike> Iggz: the resizing is transparent to windows, but backup any essential data first
<wols_> become administrator, enable it
<VSpike> Iggz: it's pretty reliable, but any disk operation like that is fallible, e.g if the power fails half-way through
<chief> wols_: there is no package nvidia-glx-new in the package manager ;)
<Iggz> Thank you VSpike.
<wols_> but in restricted drivers there is
<chief> not on this box
<cool_co_one> hai..lh..gabung
<Iggz> Anyway, I can always reinstall xp I suppose - as long as any other data is left in tact  :-)
<barthj> xfce will be upgraded to 4.4.2 or i have to w8 till HARDY?
<Gekone> Buongiorno a tutti.
<Iggz> kK, Last daft question - and its really daft I know - how  long does ubuntu take to rezise the partion?
<dgjones> !it | Gekone
<ubotu> Gekone: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DiCha_cHa-Cha> peri_cantique
<wols_> Iggz: depends on your harddisk size, speed, etc. can't give a number
<wols_> barthj: you will have to wait
<barthj> i see, thanks
<chief> wols_: so you can see why I'm a little confused then, seeing as things aren't where there supposed to be.
<Pirate_Hunter> hi can someone tell me how to make gusty pick up my cpu correct reading? It shows I'm running at 2.80GHZ but that's wrong because my prescot is a 3.20Ghz
<ali1234> hey, what do you know. i set the nic back to eth0, updated the MAC on the dhcp server and now it works
<bullgard4> What are 'QUIRKS' in /usr/lib/hal/scripts/hal-system-power-suspend-hybrid?
<rgnr> hello ppl
<rgnr> gotta quest
<rgnr> which is thwe vest torrent client for ybuntu gnome?
<wols_> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<z9999> Does anyone know where the contacts list for evolution is stored?
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bullgard4> How can I find out what program will be called if I press a button in the GNOME Quit dialog ('System' > 'Quit')?
<rgnr> wols_:  I mean good
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: what's there is the right value, no matter what you think
<genericguy> Can someone help me out with this problem: I cant add my JRE (which I just downloaded from Sun) to OpenOffice, it just says it isn't a runtime enviro.
<rgnr> wols_:  ktorrent is not good for gnome
<rgnr> wols_:  what about deluge or qbittorrent
<chief> wols_: like the restricted drivers software is suppose to have some sort of admin button, it doesn't exist
<wols_> genericguy: why do you use download it from sun when ubuntu has a perfectly find package?
<sasha_> hi
<sasha_> how can i see my mainboard version ?
<genericguy> wols_: because it didn't work either:(
<bullgard4> genericguy: You should not download it from Sun but rather from the Ubuntu repostories. This will work.
<wols_> sasha_: usually you can't. you can try dmidecode
<genericguy> but it didnt
<rgnr> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: ok will check it out it is just annoying that my cpu is running below the recommended spec and spikes when it reaches 3.20Ghz :(
<wols_> genericguy: you sure openoffice (the ubuntu version!) is compiled with java support?
<sasha_> ok tnx
<genericguy> wols_: its the deb from the repos, installed using synpatic
<genericguy> (synaptic)
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: I can't open it, it keeps changing and asks me to reload si there a way around it
<raCkz0r> hi
<raCkz0r> good nigth
<raCkz0r> any here alive?
<barth_j> good morning :]
<gordonjcp> morning
<gordonjcp> that rackz0r dude didn't hang around long
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know what is proposed updates  is it ok for me to activate it or is it like backend ports or third party and should be left unticked
<sasha_> tnx dmidecode works :D
<shishirjha> anyone knows how to install openbios?
<wols_> shishirjha: whay? you most certainly don't have compatible hardware
<wols_> and openbios is vrey offtopic in ubuntu
<Carburo> hello
<onats_> is there anyway i can upgrade a pre-release gutsy to the final version, without reinstalling?
<VSpike> onats_: the update manager should do it for you I think
<VSpike> onats_: in other words, it should already have happened
<onats_> vspike, it's telling me it can only do a partial upgrade...
<endofnite> sudo apt-get upgrade
<VSpike> onats_: There may be one package that's stuck or broken.  Best to use the command line and you will see what the problem is
<onats_> vspike, ill have it download 666 packages first, then i'll retry the upgrade using command line
<bullgard4> How can I find out what program will be called if I press a button in the GNOME Quit dialog ('System' > 'Quit')?
<VSpike> onats_: sure - it will install what it can, the other packages will stay in the download cache
<onats_> vspike, yeah... not sure how it works though.. i'm also testing my apt-cacher... should be cached int he server right?
<valizas> hi! What root password is set on an installation made from the Install desktop icon ?
<chief> wols_: you could have said add/remove :P
<VSpike> onats_: it will be cached in the server and locally too, so your server won't even get hit when you retry from the command line
<Armored_Azrael> !sudo > valizas
<onats_> vspike, you using apt-cacher?
<valizas> Armored_Azrael: because I am asked administration password from the automatic update utility , after the main installation
<Armored_Azrael> Use your user password for that
<valizas> Armored_Azrael: thank you
<Archon> i only need the package "postgresql" in order to run the server, right?
<Archon> because i have it
<Archon> and nothing happens when i go /etc/init.d/postgresql start
<Archon> or restart
<Archon> or stop
<VSpike> onats_: not really, but I looked at it.   Will get around to setting it up again
<VSpike> onats_: I installed it on one machine, but I'm not sure I did it right.  Then I read that apt-proxy was meant to be better, so will probably remove apt-cache and try that instead
<onats_> vspike, really? apt-proxy is better? i will take a look...
<kazim59> !reconstructor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconstructor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kazim59> Is reconstructor officially supported?
<psypher246> hey all. is it just me or are the major issues trying to run an ubuntu gutsy host, with vmware 1.0.4 and just BOOTING a gutsy cd in a guest to install. all i get is the initramfs prompt and a lot of rejecting I/O to offline device errors. my iso's are fine
<VSpike> onats_: only going by what I read .. will try and find attribution.  Hold on.
<lowden28> Hi evrybody - how / were can i make a bootshript - for Jack /qJackctrl automaticly startup with the boot?
<VSpike> onats_: OK, admittedly it was from the apt-proxy homepage :D
<VSpike> onats_: http://apt-proxy.sourceforge.net/
<VSpike> onats_: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<VSpike> onats_: It just says that of all the clones, only apt-cacher is still active and it's not as full featured as apt-proxy
<VSpike> onats_: given how mild that it, I'd suggest if you have it working, stick with it, but it's up to you
<onats_> so you mean to say apt-proxy was the original?
<Fethman> can anyone point me to a suspend2 gudie for gutsy?
<Fethman> guide*
<psypher246> oh yes i'd like that one too
<onats_> fethman, on a laptop?
<Fethman> yes
<psypher246> me too
<onats_> me too
<Fethman> :)
<onats_> that's still not working for me
<psypher246> suspend2 rocks
<VSpike> onats_: according to that site, yes.  But the original v1 was a shell script and rather slow, hence the clones I guess.  V2 is a python rewrite, but is not released yet.  So actually having read that maybe apt-cacher is a better choice right now
<kazim59> nobody even knows about reconstructor?
<onats> vspike, yes.. that's what i read.. the first one was shell script...
<Gmac> Morning, can anyone recommend a good torrent program, something like utorrent? tried Azure but it kept locking
<FluxD> Gmac: deluge
<psypher246> ktorrent isawesome
<Gmac> FluxD: Thanks
<VSpike> ktorrent is really good if you have kde installed
<Gmac> use to use Ktorrent, had to install the kde library's etc?
<psypher246> don't even if u use gnome
<Gmac> one other quick question - old Ubuntu use to have sticky notes?
<Gmac> now its got Tomboy?
<Ayabara> I use pidigin without tabbed chats. New chat windows are always placed on top of the last created one. Is there a way to make the windows behave like other apps -> get placed on free desktop space.
<VSpike> Gmac: yeah if you don't have kde installed, or any kde apps, then the first kde app you install will pull in a bunch of kde libs.  And the first kde app you run will load a bunch of kde libs
<Gmac> VSpike: right, will avoid KDE programs - they should have a split on the repo?
<VSpike> Gmac: if you have a reasonably fast machine, a large drive, and no obsession with purity or one true desktop, it's not a problem though :)
<Fethman> Hmm so maybe there is no guide for suspend2. I'll try to do it following the gentoo guide then I may write one :)
<psypher246> i use kde progs all the time, see no diffrence, ktorrent k3b, all good
<psypher246> only run gnome, ever
<VSpike> I'm using konversation and amarok, k3b, ktorrent
<VSpike> I don't notice any delay in loading
<psypher246> does anyone know why i can't even BOOT a gutsy cd oin vmware
<Sara> Hi
<Armored_Azrael> psypher246: You need to give more detail on your problem before someone can help you--there aren't any issues with Gutsy and VMWare to my knowledge. It's most likely a vm misconfiguration
<Armored_Azrael> Hello.
<VSpike> I do see some odd things sometimes though.  If I click a url in konversation, firefox opens up something like file:///var/tmp/kdecache-johncc/krun/30082.0.CommonQuestions
<Sara> how r u?
<psypher246> k, running gutsy as host, vmware 1.0.4 server and trying to boot gutsy desktop in vmware as guest
<Armored_Azrael> What error does it give/at what point does it hang?
<psypher246> only boots initramfs, like the STOOPID jeos but in this case using ide does not work
<cyberfin> mornin... where can I ask a question abouta wlan config issue?
<psypher246> get a lot of driev cache write through errors
<Armored_Azrael> Do you perhaps have a resizable disk image but not enough space on your drive for it?
<lowden28> Hi evrybody - how / were can i make a bootshript - for Jack /qJackctrl automaticly startup with the boot?
<psypher246> i think so
<psypher246> was bout to mention that
<psypher246> busy clearing space to see if thats the problems
<psypher246> btw, how do i quote yr name when i reply?
<VSpike> psypher246: i most clients you use tab completion
<psypher246> ahhah!!
<psypher246> VSpike:
<psypher246> cool
<cyberfin> ok I'll just ask: I'm trying to config a rt2500 chipset usb wireless stick... after uninstalling the network manager and manually setting the config in /etc/network/interfaces, restaring the service, I get this message: ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<F1rs7l1n3> xaxa
<F1rs7l1n3> koi e admina na mrejata
<F1rs7l1n3> ?
<VSpike> psypher246: :)
<psypher246> VSpike: thanks dude
<F1rs7l1n3> A
<VSpike> psypher246: yw
<F1rs7l1n3> ?
<F1rs7l1n3> Wht Is NeTwOrK DeVeLoPeR
<cyberfin> can anyone throw me a bone pls?
<F1rs7l1n3> Why Is NeTwOrK DeVeLoPeR
<FluxD> psypher246: kinda offtopic but tried with virtualbox?
<psypher246> btw why would my scripts menu in nautllus suddenly disspear
<psypher246> VSpike:  yes i have tried vb. it's cool
<psypher246> cyberfin: whats up
<cyberfin> ok I'll just ask: I'm trying to config a rt2500 chipset usb wireless stick... after uninstalling the network manager and manually setting the config in /etc/network/interfaces, restaring the service, I get this message: ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<willow> ahhhh... where am i now?
<cyberfin> that :(
<VSpike> !bg
<ubotu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<FluxD> psypher246: make tsure they are executable?
<CyberMad> how to add some microsoft windows font on ubuntu? where i should copy the fonts on ubuntu?
<dgjones> !fonts | CyberMad
<ubotu> CyberMad: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<willow> ahh.. big words in here
<psypher246> FluxD: the menu option is gone
<cyberfin> I also tried in calling it rausb0 instead of ra0 but to no avail
<psypher246> cyberfin: sorry thas a little over my head
<CyberMad> thanks
<willow> ...
<FluxD> psypher246: rightclick option?
<cyberfin> any idea where I can find a geek to ask? (more than myself)
<psypher246> FluxD: yup
<bullgard4> What are 'QUIRKS' in /usr/lib/hal/scripts/hal-system-power-suspend-hybrid?
<FluxD> psypher246: /home/name/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<psypher246> should they be owned by root???
<Gmac> also, anyone recommend some good Gnome CD/DVD burning tools
<Gmac> their was one program which had a rather cheerful tune but for life of me can't remeber the name
<Don64> !burner
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<psypher246> FluxD: dang, dunno how just those files were owned by root, but made me owner and it's back
<FluxD> psypher246: :)
<willow> how do i get out of this place?
<psypher246> willow: are u lots
<psypher246> lost
<willow> very lost
<bonzaivoyage>  /exit maybe? lol, i think so
<psypher246> where do u need directions too?
<willow> i dont no
<willow> im so confused
<Armored_Azrael> What are you trying to do?
<bullgard4> How can I find out what program will be called if I press a button in the GNOME Quit dialog ('System' > 'Quit')?
<ticketing> hi everybody
<willow> ...i dont no
<Amaranth> bullgard4: That's not a separate program, it's a part of gnome-session
<Amaranth> willow: To leave close the window
<willow> i had a reason for being here but now im lost and confused
<ticketing> i`m newby avout linux, can someone tell me how to install canon pixma ip1000
<ticketing> find driver and install it
<bullgard4> Amaranth: Can you tell me where I would find the source code of /usr/bin/gnome-session?
<Armored_Azrael> \
<FluxD> !print | ticketing
<ubotu> ticketing: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kazim59> I've inserted Ubuntu LiveCD and I want to create an .iso for the CD.... Do I use mkisofs? and how?
<Don64> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gandalf> Test
<ompaul> fail?
 * dgjones wonders if ompaul has become a bot :)
<ompaul> highly unlikely
<gandalf> bei meinem Ubuntu fehlt der Ausschaltknopf - nur Ruhezustand und Login wechseln. Hat jemand 'ne Idee?
<wols_> !de
<ompaul> !de | ganadist
<ompaul> !de | gandalf
<Lumpy^> is there a gui for config vsftpd?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> ganadist: please see above
<ubotu> gandalf: please see above
<maxsoft> hi all. I need filter the tpc/ip packet to prohibe user upload file. in this way I like filter <input type="file" is it possible?
<maren_> could anyone be so kind and tell me on which channel I can ask questions about music players, etc?
<esox> Hi, I need help to compile fglrx kernel modules, I have an error...
<ompaul> maren_, you can ask specific questions for help but a lot of players have their own channel
<celoserpa> does anyone know where I can find a high-resolution (1280x1024) version of the famous tux vs msn butterfly wallpaper?
<celoserpa> :)
<kazim59> I want to copy ubuntu live cd as an iso.... mkisofs -o myiso.iso /media/cdrom .... is this sufficient? or do I need to add -r option too?
<ompaul> celoserpa, if only there was a way to search the internet
<zoidberg_> guys has anyone here used the Prosper package for making slides?
<zoidberg_> can anyone help me out?
<esox> hello, I have an error when compiling fglrx kernel modules
<zoidberg_> i just installed prosper using apt-get...but how do i run it?
<Trogdor3634> Question: If I mount an NTFS partition using gparted with NTFS-3G installed, is there any magic word I need to say to avoid it mounting as a read-only partition?
<void^> kazim59: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=your.iso
<celoserpa> ompaul, I couldn't find the high resolution image
<FluxD> zoidberg_: in terminal type in proper?
<FluxD> zoidberg_: in terminal type in prosper?
<wers> is there an app that would let the edges of my screen work like the ones in os x? I mean, if I want my desktop to be shown whenever my mouse touches the lower left edge of the screen
<kazim59> void^: does that make an exact bootable copy?
<zoidberg_> when i type that in terminal it says command not found
<void^> kazim59: yes.
<zoidberg_> FluxD, when i type that in terminal it says command not found
<maren_> I have a question about my listen music player. I checked the forums + google but my brain can't work out the information propperly..:) Can anyone tell me if it's possible to add crossfade to listen music player?
<FluxD> Trogdor3634: I am not sure but I think there is an option in ntfs-3g for read only access too
<void^> !info prosper
<wols_> zoidberg_: dpkg -L prosper |grep bin
<ubotu> prosper: LaTeX class for writing transparencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.00.4+cvs.2007.05.01-1 (gutsy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<void^> zoidberg_: doesn't sound like a program you can run.
<zoidberg_> wols_, what does that do?
<FluxD> maren_: not sure why dont u try a player like xmms or amarok?
<bullgard4> Can you tell me where I would find the source code of /usr/bin/gnome-session?
<zoidberg_> wols_, are u there?
<mummia> ciao
<mummia> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bullgard4> Wo befindet sich der Sourcecode von /usr/bin/gnome-session?
<Trogdor3634> FluxD: Ahh, I have to run NTFS-3G with console commands to get any use out of it?
<wols_> zoidberg_: man dpkg and find out
<wers> I enabled subpixel font rendering. my fonts look nice but openoffice.org's UI fonts are not rendered
<wers> any ideas?
<FluxD> Trogdor3634: are u on gutsy?
<maren_> FluxD: well, because listen is a very handy programm to create playlists from different sources while music is already running.. I have to play the music for a party toninght ;-)
<rgl> I'm trying to install 7.10 over two disks in raid1 using the server install cd, but I don't see anything with the word RAID in the install program, can you guys point me in the right direction?
<FluxD> maren_: http://www.besttechie.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7553&mode=threaded YES it does :)
<Trogdor3634> fluxd - I'm testing out a live distribution, knoppix and later gutsy, where I'm trying to put a package together which can recreate a small boot.ini file in a windows XP partition, in as few steps as possible
<zoidberg_> wols_, but why would i need to dpkg it? shouldnt apt-get install install it for me?
<maren_> FluxD_: yey - thanks a lot!! I'll try me best :)
<b4l74z4r> i've tried installing flash thru the add/remove in the applications menu, in synaptic package manager and in terminal with apt-get, but it just creates the directory "flashplugin-nonfree" in /usr/lib, but theres no file inside it
<rgl> should I just use the alternate install cd?
<FluxD> zoidberg_: texlive is the package u need
<Trogdor3634> FluxD: currently just learning what I can about NTFS-3G. Is it automatically configured for write access on gutsy by any means?
<FluxD> maren_: good luck at ur performance :)
<chief> I've got a smallish problem with my monitor the preset for it philips 107b is incorrect, how would I set it properly
<FluxD> Trogdor3634: a sec
<zoidberg_> FluxD, why?
<Micheru> Trogdor3634: well mine seems to
<Micheru> *be
<FluxD> zoidberg_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/tex/texlive
<Trogdor3634> Micheru: for WRITE access as well?
<schone> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without having to repartition?
<Micheru> Trogdor3634: i will have to double check gimme a sec
<zoidberg_> FluxD, the thing is i've already use prosper on another computer that had it installed...i'm familiar with it...i just never ran it on my ubuntu machine
<Trogdor3634> Micheru: there are several packages that do writing and partition resizing, without actually being capable of writing normally
<Trogdor3634> Micheru: sry, *reading and partition resizing
<FluxD> Trogdor3634: u can make ntfs-3g read only or write permissible too
<FluxD> Trogdor3634: read this http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<FluxD> Trogdor3634: also gutsy coes with ntfs-3g already
<Micheru> Trogdor3634: i just plugged in a ntfs drive lets see if i can write
<Gmac> Gnome menu entries, any ideas how i can remove short cuts - the proper menu manager doesn't want to delete them
<Micheru> Trogdor3634: yup it works
<Micheru> and i havn't touched it
<schone> can anyone help with reinstalling ubuntu on the partition and still keeping windows ?
<FluxD> zoidberg_: checking
<jariep1_> can someone help with making a clickable sh file
<FluxD> jariep1_: give it executable permission
<Trogdor3634> Micheru: thxMicheru: thanks
<jariep1_> ok
<Trogdor3634> FluxD: thx
<FluxD> Trogdor3634: np
<Micheru> Trogdor3634: np
<netsrot> Hi, is there a good way to autorun cpufreq-selector and fancontrol?
<schone> anyone?
<jariep1_> thanks FluxD
<jariep1_> works
<FluxD> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FluxD> np jariep1_
<ZeroA4> schone, same partition ? not recommended...
<schone> Can you reinstall a fresh copy of ubuntu and keep the intial partition?
<schone> Whats the best way without having to reformat the whole drive?
<ZeroA4> schone, what do you mean ?
<FluxD> schone: it already has windows and ubuntu and u want to reinstall ubuntu?
<supbro> sup bro has officially joined #ubuntu
<bullgard4> Can you tell me where I would find the source code of /usr/bin/gnome-session?
<schone> Yes, I have played around with the themes with ubuntu and have messed it up a bit so I would like to start fresh again...
<riotkittie> schone: yes, you can keep the initial partition. /home will be wiped out tho, so if you want to keep that, create a new partition, cp -aRp /home to the new partition prior to the reinstall
<riotkittie> and then select that new partition to mount as /home during the new install
<netsrot> is there any ubuntu channel for power users?
<riotkittie> netsrot: no.
<ali1234> schone: just delete your settings. no need to reinstall.
<riotkittie> netsrot: you're in it. :x
<schone> how do u do that ali1234?
<bullgard4> netsrot: Define a 'power user of Ubuntu'.
<ZeroA4> netsrot, this one and power users are suposed to help new ones :)
<netsrot> bullgard4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerUsers?highlight=%28power%29
<void^> bullgard4: apt-get source gnome-session if you have source repos enabled
<supbro> sup bro was an all county lineman in 1995 and had 15 tackles for losses
<ali1234> schone: first log out. then press ctrl-alt-f1. log in to the console that appears.
<FluxD> zoidberg_: how did u run it before?
<maren_> FluxD_:ach, it's me again about my listen-crossfade-problem.. On the link you set me I could see that this feature is surpported, but it really is not an option in the listen menus at my version (0.5). Is there a way that I can add it as a plug, eg?
<tich> what are the best plugins for watching video?  right now i am using the totem plugins but the controls/fullscreen doesn't work very well?
<tich> is there a way to adjust the settings?
<supbro> so if sup bro writes on thischannel you better say "sup bro?" and sup bro might respond to you if you are lucky
<tich> for totem plugins?
<FluxD> maren_: looking
<ali1234> schone: then, "mkdir config-backup && mv .* config-backup"
<supbro> sup bro didn't become an all county lineman by taking crap
<riotkittie> supbro should stop trolling.
<dgjones> !offtopic | supbro
<ubotu> supbro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ali1234> schone:  then "exit" and press ctrl-right arrow until you get back to gdm. now log in and you will be back to default settings
<ali1234> schone: so in other words, move all the hidden files from your homedir into a safe location
<ali1234> schone: and on next login they will be reset to defaults
<supbro> ok bro, sup bro doesnt know what ubuntu is, but sup bro isnt ignorant, so bro, tell me, what this bro?
<schone> nice thanks man
<bazhang> supbro: please stop
<schone> so whats the best and safest theme to play with
<FluxD> maren_: seems like it was added then removed :( u probably have to downgrade
<supbro> this is bullsh*t bro. sup bro thinks that you are jealous because you were too small to play football
<riotkittie> schone: best is a relative term, depends on your taste. any of the themes available on gnome-look.org, or art.gnome.org [.com?[] or freshmeat should be fine
<bullgard4> void^: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/19339/
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all .. any suggestions where to start looking for problems with my Ubuntu Server box? Ram is good, hdd are all good, CPU/Mobo are good (far as I can tell) .. and there isn't dille'o for logs .. but it just quits randomly .. help?
<supbro> sup bro was all county in 1995 for defensive tackle. you were all county channel chatter
<void^> bullgard4: try ls
<bazhang> NineTeen67Comet: you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<wols_> NineTeen67Comet: set up remote logging or a serial console
<inflex> What's a DVD backup/ripping tool for Linux?  Tired of scratching up my DVD's :(
<maren_> FluxD_: wow.. that's no good news here for me. But good to know at least.. well then I suppose I'll have to give amarok a try then now again. Still have to write the welcome-speech and my hamster escaped out of his cage. *lol* what a day! Thanks FluxD :D
<supbro> sup bro had 5 sacks total in 1995 in addition to his 15 tackles for losess
<NineTeen67Comet> bazhang: thanks .. I'll peek .. wols_ I've been having several ssh terminals open running messages, dmesg and top to see what might be freaking out just before bonk ..
<dgjones> !ops | supbro (Trolling and offtopic)
<ubotu> supbro (Trolling and offtopic): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<bazhang> NineTeen67Comet: people here may know as well--just a suggestion :}
<FluxD> np maren_ :)
<NineTeen67Comet> I'm peeking in on both .. Most of the time in here there are more people, but not many realize Ubuntu Server is headless .. so I get a load of GUI help .. lol
<bazhang> hehe
<riotkittie> thank you.
<mikebeecham> hi there.....I installed an icon theme (amora) but it's not showing up in usr/share/icons...where else would it be?
<riotkittie> mikebeecham: ~/.icons, maybe ?
<Mez> mikebeecham, was it through synaptic?
<FluxD> mikebeecham: as riotkittie said usually in~/.icons
<mikebeecham> Mez: no...I dragged the tar.gz file into the preferences screen
<mikebeecham> and what is ~/.icons?
<mikebeecham> sorry...new user
<FluxD> mikebeecham: /home/usernmae/.icons
<mikebeecham> FluxD: nope...no .icons folder
<riotkittie> mikebeecham: it's a hidden directory in your home directory. CTRL + H in nautilus will show hidden folders
<mikebeecham> riotkittie: nice one...thanks
<riotkittie> mikebeecham: yw. anything beginning with a "." is hidden, just so you know
<mikebeecham> question.....if I installed an icon theme, and it has also changed the volume up/down panel that appears in the centre of the screen...how do I get that back to default?
<riotkittie> that i am not sure of, so i wont answer, lest i say something truly stupid ;)
<FluxD> mikebeecham: the volume dragging bar?
<supbro> hey bro, sup bro thinks that that was bullsh*
<mikebeecham> FluxD: yes
<mikebeecham> when you hitu p or down on the keyboard, it appears on screen
<ticketing> hello every body, i have problem with my printer. can anybody tell me, what must i do, with my printer canon pixma ip1000, that can be used with my Ubuntu(7.04)
<FluxD> mikebeecham: not for me :/
<mikebeecham> hmmm
<supbro> sup bro didn't become an all county lineman by taking crap
<FluxD> !ops | supbro
<ubotu> supbro: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<RaNdY> Hi, would anybody know what happened to my HD cause my laptop gives 3 beeps when it opens and just halt. I was doing a linux install then partitioning my drive: delete all partition then save: suddenly my batt run out. Then when I tried to open it didnt work. I think I have not set no partitions marked as bootable. How can I repair it?
<chief> I've got a smallish problem with my monitor the preset for it philips 107b is incorrect, how would I set it properly
<ticketing> hello every body, i have problem with my printer. can anybody tell me, what must i do, with my printer canon pixma ip1000, that can be used with my Ubuntu(7.04)%C4
<ZeroA4> RaNdY, it should boot from CD and from there you should be able to install normaly
<ticketing> %C4hello every body, i have problem with my printer. can anybody tell me, what must i do, with my printer canon pixma ip1000, that can be used with my Ubuntu(7.04)
<FluxD> ticketing: did u read the cups article ubotu showed earlier?
<brobostigon> hi, good morning.
<FluxD> !print | ticketing
<ubotu> ticketing: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<RaNdY> ZeroA4, But my problem is that I can't override the BIOS settings. It won't get inside. Just gives me 3 beeps and halt. Already set 1st boot to CD.
<mikebeecham> ok...possibly an easier one...how do i change the ubuntu logo on the taskbar?
<FluxD> mikebeecham: look through gconf-editor
<ZeroA4> RaNdY, that bad... but if it is already to boot CD 1st why you need to overide it?
<mikebeecham> FluxD: tried that, but it did not work
<mikebeecham> ticked 'use custom icon' and also put in the path of the icon itself
<RaNdY> ZeroA4, cause the laptop just halt.
<RaNdY> ZeroA4, already did try to replace the HD and it works fine on 1st boot CD.
<mikebeecham> brb
<FluxD> mikebeecham: http://www.natewelch.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=41
<RaNdY> The problem is that, can I still use the old HD?
<frojnd> how can I find a file name called: John zappa.mp3 ?
<ZeroA4> RaNdY, you may need to reformat it
<mikebeecham> FluxD: I tried that and it did not work :(
<RaNdY> How? I can't access it anywhere. Tried plugging it into a XP box with USB Enclousre. It was recognized but no drives showing on the list.
<FluxD> mikebeecham: sorry no other ideas
<blue42> Hello can you use the KDE desktop on ubuntu? If so how?
<FluxD> !kde | blue42
<ubotu> blue42: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<bullgard4> void^: After the download which you suggested Gnome Search Tool finds several new files having 'gnome-session' in their filenames. Still I do not know which file contains the source code of /usr/bin/gnome-session.  Any help?
<frojnd> anyone ?
<sarniak> hi ;)
<frojnd> how can I find in a command line, file name called frank zappa.mp3
<blue42> thanks ubotu
<FluxD> frojnd: type in gnome-search-tool in terminal and search
<brobostigon> blue42: ubotu is a bot, not a real person
<bullgard4> frojnd: Use the command find
<FluxD> bullgard4: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gnome-session/
<blue42> he still has feeling though
<thomas_> Hi @ ALL
<sarniak> Is there a way to check if a word is noun verb, or adj. using dict, or is there any other command line dictionary, which can do that
<schone> ali1234: for some reason when I add in a new theme the window border is still constant with the old theme I intially installed
<FluxD> sarniak: m-w.com ?
<sarniak> FluxD: This not exactly what I'm looking for - i need something in command line, cause I will use this in my phyton script
<Flynsarmy> How would i zip several different folders from the terminal? eg zip myzip folderA, folderB, folderC
<sarniak> FluxD: I could use this page and curl for phyton, but using command line is much easier
<Guest16155> hello, someone here ?
<Guest16155> :)
<FluxD> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest16155> lol
<schone> Is there a work around on when I apply a theme everything changes except the window borders?
<v-dogg> good morning everyone. anybody can help me with a grub problem? I just installed 7.10 to a second hd but now I can't boot any OS. grub is saying "cannot mount the selected partiotion" or something like that
<FluxD> sarniak: isnt there a httplib u cn use?
<Guest16155> hello, latly i installed apache server on my ubuntu & i also set a .htaccess file for the apache folder, when i type wrong username or password i get the "401 Authorization Required" window, in this window the "hacker" can find my ubuntu & apache version , how can i fix this ?
<v-dogg> installation said grub is going to be installed on hd0
<ali1234> schone: emerald themes?
<sigma> anyone here know how to activate the tv out on the xorg radeon driver using xrandr?
<FluxD> v-dogg: what else u had?
<sarniak> FluxD: i don't kow what httplib is, but i will check ;)
<v-dogg> FluxD: two ntfs partitions for winxp
<FluxD> sarniak: http://docs.python.org/lib/module-httplib.html
<mikebeecham> nothing I do changes the Menu icon
<mikebeecham> (
<FluxD> !grub | v-dogg
<ubotu> v-dogg: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sarniak> FluxD: thanks
<schone> ali1234: i do have that installed is there a way to uninstall it
<FluxD> sarniak: I think its like curl in python
<fevel> hello
<seek> hey
<seek> what's up?
<sigma> because it don't work for me - xrandr always shows s-video disconnected every when its plugged in2 the tv
<ernaps> ehay
<ali1234> schone: don't know, i dont really use themes so dont know how it works
<fevel> I have a turion 64x2 processor, should I be installing a 64 bit system or should I stick to 32 bit Ubuntu?
<Guest16155> how can i change the "401 Authorization Required" window on apache server ?
<FluxD> Guest16155: change perms in .htaccess ?
<ere4si> fevel: unless you're experienced go with the 32
<schone> ali1234: so there is no way to go back to square one with all your ubuntu settings?
<brobostigon> 64bit is like powerpc, it limits the software you can use and run.
<fevel> ere4si, wont that leave good parts of what my machine is capable of not working?
<Guest16155> FluxD: when user type wrong password or username he get to the "401 Authorization Required", on the bottom of this page the version of my apache & ubuntu system , i dont want users to know this information how can i fix it ?
<ere4si> fevel: takes some work to get those enabled. - 64 bit is still new.
<ali1234> schone: i think for system wide configs there is a trick you can do using apt, but i'm not sure what it is...
<fevel> ere4si, I see
<FluxD> Guest16155: http://www.petefreitag.com/item/505.cfm
<ere4si> k
<Lanken> can I have different keyboard layouts (a la setxkbmap) in different applications?
<void^> bullgard4: the source should have been downloaded and extracted to the current directory, where you ran apt-get source.
<sigma> does anyone know how to force xorg tv out detection?
<bullgard4> void^: Yes, I can confirm this.
<extern> hallo
<extern> huhu
<extern> niemand da
<extern> xD
<extern> ok
<brobostigon> moin
<sigma> so no one knows how to force xorg tv detection?
<brobostigon> i dont , sorry, sigma
<ozfinngeek> hi all
<ozfinngeek> quick question
<FluxD> ask away ozfinngeek
<ozfinngeek> how do I find out what version of my ati restricted driver i am running
<brobostigon> ozfinngeek, goahead
<bullgard4> void^: I was told that 'gnome-session' calls the GNOME Quit dialog. I would like to find the source code line which confirms that. But the ~/gnome-session-2.20.1 directory contains many files. How to narrow down my search for it?
<ozfinngeek> i googled my brains out, i just want a version number so i can decide to update or not
<bullgard4> ozfinngeek: In a Gnome terminal type 'uname -r'
<naxa> hi! my computer keeps hanging up, and often suddenly restarts! Please help!
<ozfinngeek> thanks, i'll save that info so i don't keep asking the same questions
<bullgard4> naxa: Analyze dmesg messages.
<naxa> ok, once a terminal starts at last :)
<ozfinngeek> that only gave me the kernal version, hmmm
<naxa> bullgard4: terminal exited... :(
<naxa> bullgard4: i cannot start it. i'll try console
<emmc> hi guys... do you know some patchset to optimize kernel for "no preempt" settings... like ck... kamikaze... but not for low latency
<emmc> ?
<mohkohn> Why is it always about 2 hours on my torrent? And at the end it sits on 5 minutes just to torture me?
<porkpie> hi guy's how do I turn off mysql strict mode  in ubuntu ??
<void^> bullgard4: i wouldn't know - you'd have to get a little familiar with the code.
<bullgard4> void^: I will try to become more acquainted with the code.  --  Thank you for your help.
<mikebeecham> HI (I have spoken to FluxD about this)....does anyone know where I can find the image file relating to the volume image that pops up when you hit volume up or down on your keyboard?
<ozfinngeek> how do I find out what version of my ati restricted driver i am running, it is part of an overall troubleshoot with an app
<Myrtti> mikebeecham: someplace in /usr/icons/gnome, I'd suspect
<mikebeecham> ok Myrtti thanskl
<Myrtti> ozfinngeek: lshw might give you some hints
<ozfinngeek> k
<Myrtti> though not sure
<bullgard4> ozfinngeek: I do not know much about restricted drivers. May be it helps to do 'modinfo <driver name>.
<ozfinngeek> will try that too
<ozfinngeek> lshw, very good tool though by the looks
<oj> soundray: are u here?
<v-dogg> I still get "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" no matter what I set in grup root(hd2..)
<AprilHare> hello
<ozfinngeek> cool almost there, lshw gave me the mod name and modinfo gave me the file and publisher info but no version number. maybe there is no easy tool and i imagine there is no easy text file to tell me
<ozfinngeek> i assume that modinfo pulls the mod header for the info
<test___> how to use ubuntu live cd run open pc after undelete file on ntfs system???
<ozfinngeek> wow, why would ati hide the version number, that is bizarre
<Locksm> Hi all, I have been spending sometime with ubunto lately trying to get it setup but one thing that eludes me is the wifi part, i use a broadcom netlink wifi. And ive been reading on the forums for a guide on the broadcom wifi, i think its "working" im just unable to get access to my hidden wifi net, its with hidden ssid, wep 128 bit encryption and ascii code. And its on a preselected channel 3..
<test___> I do and search all win32 platform recovery tool but it's need recovery my file I to test linux system recovery on ntfs partition
<v-dogg> doesn't the 7.10 live cd have some "rescue" option?
<Locksm> Im almost running out of hope, untill i chose this option
<AprilHare> i just installed ubuntu today - i think the bit where half of my memory has disappeared is worrying me more (and not ubuntus fault)
<test___> v-dogg rescue is command or live cd open options??
<v-dogg> open option
<test___> I idea undelete open live ubuntu cd after recovery on ntfs partition? rescue for ntfs partition search and recovery right?
<bullgard4> v-dogg: It does have several rescue options. You need to ask more specifically.
<ozfinngeek> any thanks guys and gals, appreciate the help
<maren_> Hello everyone! Just having a very simple question about amarok: can anyone tell me how I activate crossfade on the player?
<test___> its need ansvery me???
<Locksm> oh, and ive just had to reinstall windows on my dual partition, but now i lost the boot maneger, am i able to get it back with some tweak, or do i need to reinstall my ubunto once more ?
<Locksm> not that its annyoing, when one is learning a new system, its nice to do things over and over so it gets under the nails
<dgjones> !grub | Locksm
<ubotu> Locksm: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tipolosko> Locksm: you need to reinstall grub, from the ubuntu cd or other similar ..................... as ubotu said :D
<Locksm> if that works, i got my heart for you guys or girls!
 * AprilHare is using a dual harddisk system - i try removing the small pata harddisk so that it will work with just ubuntu and the system won't boot at all, it won't get past the bios splash screen
<nomike> hi
<mohkohn> Does the alternate-installer run dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda* when it encrypts your harddrive?
<AprilHare> i guess my motherboard is rather third rate "_
<mohkohn> It seemed to go too fast when I ran it?
<nomike> i have ubuntu 7.10. There are two network cards. One connected to my corporate lan and one connected to a WLAN Router (via Cable)
<mohkohn> selected encrypted root and lvm I mean.
<Locksm> crap then there is the issue with me not having wifi support untill i get it fixed, so i basicly have to jump to a rj45 for this proceddure
<nomike> I sat up a few routes and now want to make them permanent (still be there on reboot)
<nomike> any suggestions how this can be done?
<AprilHare> its strange my system reports two ethernet cards when the only ethernet is two ports built-in to the motherboard
<Locksm> or can i fix the boot issue from my windows ?
<AprilHare> of course, my motherboard has weirdness beyond that - it is technically capable of booting windows xp but most definitely won't - hence my interest in ubuntu - however I am unsure how to configure qemu to boot off my windows harddisk
<AprilHare> thereby bypassing motherboard weirdness (potentially)
<wols_> Locksm: you can download the needed packages in windows and copy the over to ubuntu
<kbrooks> mohkohn, doubt it, that would take forever.
<mohkohn> about six hours on my laptop
<wols_> nomike: man interfaces
<kbrooks> mohkohn, by forever, that means a long time
<mohkohn> Debian takes about 3 hours to do that step so they are definitely doing some randomisation.
<kbrooks> mohkohn, 6 hours is a long time, so ...
<mohkohn> kbrooks, you young people have such short attention spans! ;)
<kbrooks> mohkohn, what's an attention span? seriously.
<AprilHare> mohkohn: don't ask me you've lost me :P
<AprilHare> heh
<mohkohn> with the alternate installer is there an option to choose "expert vga=771" like in debian?
<kbrooks> mohkohn, can you answer my question?
<mohkohn> I downloaded gutsy last weekend from Thailand. The md5sums matched but It had corrupt files. Must of been the cd I burned.
<mohkohn> kbrooks...I am old and senile. I don't have one either!
<kbrooks> mohkohn, what _is_ an attention span?
 * AprilHare gives up on qemu and tries wine
<mohkohn> attention span= the ability to concentrate for a period of time
<v-dogg> I'm still totally lost here.. I've re-installed grub and tried to alter boot commands using 'e' command but no matter what I set I get "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" :(
<Fernando2d> join #villas
<kbrooks> mohkohn, how don't i have that ability? furthermore, how do you even come to saying that
<mohkohn> I am not serious here. Anyway I will get back on topic.
<kbrooks> mohkohn, ok
 * AprilHare points out the need for dead seriousness in IRC
<AprilHare> :P
<AprilHare> next someone will say women *have* to be real women or something
<grindcore_> i have Ati radeon xpress 1250 and I've done everything what i should for ''Enabling Compiz Fusion On An Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop'' and everytime when I want to turn on custom effects I end up with message ''The Composite extension is not available'' can someone help me please? thanks
<lnx^> hi, is anyone aware of a suspend2-enabled kernel repository for gutsy? the default suspend/resume is way too slow, and without suspend2 in the kernel i won't dare to upgrade to 7.10
<mohkohn> in seriousness does the alternate-installer have an 'expert vga=771' setting so I can drop to a shell?
<riotkittie> grindcore_: which driver are you using? fglrx?
<jrib> v-dogg: pastebin your fstab and menu.lst
<ganeshhegde> how to change the screen saver?
<jrib> ganeshhegde: system -> preferences -> screensaver
 * AprilHare points out most problems can be solved via rubber chicken
<v-dogg> jrib: comming right up, have to boot the live cd
<ricanelite> is it possible to stream videos, Music, Photos from linux to a Xbox 360 console?
<grindcore_> riotkittie - sorry i was away - yes this one
<ricanelite> Like I do using Windows on Media Center?
<tarelerulz> well, programs running under wine are fun. I just try playing a img file with a media player and my screen went black .and I had to click on stuff ot make it to where I could see stuff
<AprilHare> is that the fault of wine, or the user?
<tarelerulz> both
<AprilHare> lol
<tarelerulz> me thinking that would be a good idea
<tarelerulz> and the wine for not running the program well enough
<tarelerulz> no matter I like messing thinks up
<grindcore_> riotkittie - u know where can be the problem ?
<AprilHare> whats 'well enough' when its a windoze program?
<tarelerulz> Well, if you tell me a program that reads  rar files and see the movies inside them as one
<tarelerulz> and I am game
<Darbus> winrar
<davidwinter> hi all
<davidwinter> does anyone know of a good font browser for Ubuntu?
<AprilHare> try double clicking on a font
<jrib> Darbus: what about it?
<AprilHare> the default font app isn't half bad
<tarelerulz> The program I use I don't have to unrar them it sees the movie  that is broken up int a bunch of small rar files
<uebi> exit
<tarelerulz> pretty helpful
<grindcore_> i have Ati radeon xpress 1250 and I've done everything what i should for ''Enabling Compiz Fusion On An Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop'' and everytime when I want to turn on custom effects I end up with message ''The Composite extension is not available'' can someone help me please? thanks
<uebi> exit
<uebi> quit
<v-dogg> jrib: uhmm... mounted my linux partition and /etc/fstab there looks like this: http://pastebin.com/d2df52cd2
<jrib> uebi: /quit
<v-dogg> jrib: this seems like the problem, right?
<AprilHare>  /join #0
<tarelerulz> How is vlc ?
<tarelerulz> I have used it a bit
<jrib> v-dogg: I meant for the ubuntu install you have.  This has to be the livecd
<AprilHare> VLC blows donkeys
<brobostigon> vlc playes pretty much anyhting
<aurax> hello
<astro76> !language | AprilHare
<ubotu> AprilHare: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AprilHare> i have had nothing but grief from the use of vlc
<aurax> i'm trying to type: shutdown -r now but nothing happens, any idea?
<aurax> 'shutdown -r now'
<tarelerulz> vlc blows donkeys I thought it was a media player
<AprilHare> astro76: there is something wrong with blowing on a donkey?
<davidwinter> I have 300+ fonts, so double clicking on them all to preview them is out of the question really.
<brobostigon> vlc will play almost any wideo or music file you will ever come across.
<aurax> vlc rox
<dgjones> aurax, you may need to use "sudo shutdown -h now"
<astro76> AprilHare, yeah say it again and see how long you last
<tarelerulz> vlc plays img files which is for dvd iso
<aurax> astro76 i'm in as root
<francesco_> Hello, guys.
<francesco_> I have a question.
<ZeroA4> AprilHare, what the problem with vlc ?
<IdleOne> !language | tarelerulz AprilHare enough with the expressions please
<ubotu> tarelerulz AprilHare enough with the expressions please: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> !language | tarelerulz AprilHare enough with the expressions please
<tarelerulz> sorry all
<francesco_> I have Ubuntu, and I need to install KDE environment. I can I do that without installing Kubuntu?
<jrib> v-dogg: do 'sudo fdisk -l'
<v-dogg> jrib: no I mounted the linux partition... http://pastebin.com/d205eac8b
<jrib> !kde > francesco_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<IdleOne> francesco_: install kubuntu-desktop
<tarelerulz> that is one thing I have not done is install KDE in a longtime
<brobostigon> francesco: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<syndr0> is it possible to change filesystems on my ubuntu partition without reformatting?
<jrib> v-dogg: you want cat /mnt/root/etc/fstab
<void^> syndr0: no.
<dave81> hello
<syndr0> void^, thanks i thought it wasworth asking
<francesco_> Do I keep Ubuntu?
<jrib> francesco_: yes
<jrib> francesco_: you choose at the login screen which one you want to use (kde or gnome)
<v-dogg> jrib: sigh... yeah.. one too many /.. second time lucky: http://pastebin.com/d76d8bcc2
<tarelerulz> What do you all think of VLC as general media player ?
<jrib> v-dogg: k, and menu.lst
<jrib> tarelerulz: use what you works for you
<ricanelite> I just purchase a LCD HDTV Sharp Aquois now it has a HDMI Input and my GeForce Graphics card has a DVI Port. I just got a DVI to HDMI Cable is it possible I could use my new LCD HDTV as a computer Monitor? if so I will I go about configure Linux into using my new LCD HDTV Sharp?
<dave81> tarelerulz i havent used it
<brobostigon> tareleruz: i like it generally, but you will need to decide tha for yourself.
<francesco_> I need only to run a program that requires KDE? Can I only install 'kde-core'?
<jrib> francesco_: no need, just install the program
<tarelerulz> Well, I like totem for the most part for a general media player .
<tarelerulz> The rest don't have good feature for general
<francesco_> But, the program can't run some part because it doesn't find a KDE environment.
<dave81> i need to find one that copes with large mp3 play lists
<tarelerulz> mplayer don't have much of an playlist options
<brobostigon> vlc is good if ou come across an unusual file format
<dgjones> francesco_, if you install the program you need, synaptic will install any dependencies it need automatically
<ZeroA4> tarelerulz, i like VLC... light, complete... i use it more than the others medias players
<jrib> francesco_: if you are installing through APT, it should work.  How are you installing it?  What program?
<tarelerulz> dave you mean all 20gb of your music
<v-dogg> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d64a7ef82
<francesco_> "add/remove application".
<dave81> yse
<dave81> yes*
<brobostigon> use synaptic
<edd_> #ubuntu-pl
<jrib> francesco_: what program?
<francesco_> I've installed "Kmplot".
<tarelerulz> yes they make media player called ipod for that dave haha
<dev2_bpocanada> hi all
<jrib> francesco_: and what does not work?
<dave81> hehe
<francesco_> I can't run "help".
<omp> any good games for ubuntu like ole dos games
<tarelerulz> So dave do you have it all meta taged right so you could search by artist and so on
<b4l74z4r> stunts was a cool game
<francesco_> From 'login manager' there is no choise like 'kde environment'.
<brobostigon> omp: search on packages.ubuntu.com it lists loads mof games for ubuntu there
<omp> thanks brobostigon
<brobostigon> at the top of the page you need to click on the version of ubuntu you have omp
<omp> i see
<dave81> yes its all taged
<jrib> francesco_: after you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<tarelerulz> Well, there should be something that can use the media tags
<tarelerulz> that is what the ipod does
<jrib> v-dogg: does windows boot okay by the way?
<francesco_> I haven't install 'kubuntu-desktop'. When I installed "kmplt' Ubuntu installed adding software. I don't know if it installed, kubuntu desktop.
<omp> brobostigon, i think when i'll do a apt-cache search games i will get the same list won't i? but i was wondering wether ubuntu have games like hocus-pocus and all.. and if it exists where it can be downloaded from
<grindcore_> is here someone who have ati radeon xpress card and know how to activate the compiz effects ? or which effects i can use with my VGA.any ideas ?
<francesco_> 'kmplot'.
<v-dogg> jrib: no, gives Error 13
<neumind> wher i can find tv sowftware for ubuntu?
<neumind> wher i can find tv sowftware for ubuntu?
<syndr0> is there any better bittorent clients than the original for ubuntu?
<syndr0> neumind, what are you looking for?
<dgjones> !tv | neumind
<ubotu> neumind: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<brobostigon> well any games that can be installed using apt, will be listed there.
<tarelerulz> syndr0 azureus is pretty good
<neumind> syndr0,  i need tv program
<syndr0> neumind, to watch tv? to download tv shows? what
<jrib> francesco_: you will only have the option to log into kde if you install "kubuntu-desktop".  As for your actual issue, try installing khelpcenter
<v-dogg> jrib: that is "Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<neumind> syndr0,  watch tv
<syndr0> neumind, define tv program, thats too broad
<omp> well my concern was that only..
<syndr0> !tv | neumind
<ubotu> neumind: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<jrib> v-dogg: and you haven't switched the order around in bios?
<syndr0> tarelerulz, is it better than the original client? like will it download faster?
<oj> how do i delete a directory through terminal?
<syndr0> rmdir
<jrib> oj: rm -r
<v-dogg> jrib: order of the disks? no
<jrib> !cli > oj (read the private message from ubotu)
<francesco_> The problem is that my HDD is half full, and I don't want to install a lot of packages. Do you think I could install only kde-core?
<tarelerulz> It has more options then the fist one and use different things to make it work better
<jrib> francesco_: well, I suggested just khelpcenter, so maybe try that first?
<syndr0> ty tarelerulz....
<tarelerulz> Put it like this I use it
<francesco_> Thank you very much. I will try so. Goodbye jrib! Goodbye guys!
<tarelerulz> It has all I need
<tarelerulz> It all so has plugin for ip blocking
<tarelerulz> called safepeer
<jrib> v-dogg: hmm, since there are really only 3 possibilities, go to grub, press 'e' and try all possibilities: hd0, hd1, (hd2 is what it is trying now)
<Gekone> Salve a tutti.
<jrib> v-dogg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 look at what happened here too
<v-dogg> jrib: changed to hd1 and it booted!
<bazhang> !it | Gekone
<pupe> hi
<v-dogg> jrib: so now I just have to try what makes windows boot and make these changes to grubs config/installation?
<ubotu> Gekone: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pupe> ima nekoj sto zne makedonski a
<Breetai> I'm trying to get a friend on line with a modem. They need sl-modem and I am having dependancy problems. I thought if I built a box like theres. Did an apt-get update/upgrade. I could then make a CD of these packages and upgrade them to a known state where sl-modem will install? Does anyone know what I need to do to get that done? aptoncd won't work, because they don't have gnome installed
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hi all... does anyone understand why dhcdbd uses com.redhat.dhcp ?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it's in the command that sends a dbug message to dhcdbd
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> oops... dbus I meant :)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyone have any ideas?
<rohit__> Don't mind me :P
<jrib> Breetai: apt-zip would work.  Or, just do 'apt --print-uris install sl-modem' on their box (or your similar one) and then wget all those files
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyone understand dbug at all?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I mean dbus
<jrib> Breetai: if you use the 2nd method you would then drop the debs into /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bullgard4> How can I find out what program will be called if I press a button in the GNOME Quit dialog ('System' > 'Quit')?
<jrib> bullgard4: you would probably have to read the source code
<bullgard4> jrib: Yes. But I have not managed to fetch the source code.
<jrib> bullgard4: apt-get source PACKAGE
<damaltor> bullgard4: or jou print "ps aux" onto a terminal like ctrl+alt+F, klick the button, and go back to console to see whats new
<bullgard4> jrib: I do not know the associated package for it.
<Breetai> jrib: I got it. I did a search on aptoncd. Hoping someone had asked about doing this without aptoncd. I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto
<jrib> bullgard4: whatever package gnome-session is in will get you started
<Breetai> jrib: apt-move will let me create a deb archive cd that I can use on their computer without having to know what packages they have installed besides apt-get and synaptic
<DannyKing> I'm having trouble with my wacom intous3 graphics pen: I got it working perfectly last night (with pressure sensitivity in the gimp) but now, after a restart, the gimp reports there are no extended input devices. What could have changed in a restart to cause this?
<bullgard4> jrib: This is not very practical. I did apt-get source gnome-session but this obtains a lot of files.
<jrib> bullgard4: you asked for a way, this is one
<Sharpie> i'm trying to make a share folder in virtualbox and i get this error when i mount it: /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: Protocol error
<bullgard4> jrib: Ok, thank you, I will go this stony path.
<v-dogg> jrib: thank you very much for all the help
<damaltor> bullgard4: have you read my idea?
<Breetai> DannyKing: you probably did a modprobe <driver> to load that driver. When you rebooted, the driver is no longer loaded. You need to force your system to load it by adding it to /etc/modules
<FFighter> I've got desktop effects at the max but I'd like to change the effects and tune other options
<bullgard4> damaltor: Yes. I am still considering it.
<FFighter> Does Gutsy come with the Compiz Fusion Control Panel?
<jrib> v-dogg: yeah that should work.  You should find what you need for windows too now
<damaltor> bullgard4: lot of work though, but seems easyer to me... you could do the "before-klick" output on terminal F1 ant the "after-klick" output in terminal F2, so you can switch by checking
<Breetai> DannyKing: then everytime when you boot, the driver will be loaded automatically. Otherwise you will have to do a sudo modprobe <driver> to load the module when you need it.
<jrib> bullgard4, damaltor: assumes a new process is spawned though
<dgjones> !ccsm | FFighter
<ubotu> FFighter: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<damaltor> bullgard4, jrib: yes, thats true. but worth a try i think
<jrib> damaltor: sure, good idea
<peter77> hi, I'm having problems mounting an NTFS partition, it used to mount fine before gutsy
<peter77> I have shutdown windows properly and reinstalled the ntfs-3g drivers
<FFighter> dgjones, thank you
<bullgard4> damaltor: I will give it a try although pressing some of the buttons is dangerous because the computer will restart or go to sleep.
<damaltor> bullgard4: what keys do you mean?
<TooR4u> I thought linux has no virus ... but now i am troubled by a mouse virus ... each time when i start the system the mouse is clicking itself on random possitions causing lot of incovineance to me ..
<DannyKing> Breetai, even though the pen still works to move the cursor, but just isnt being picked up by the gimp?
<TooR4u> how to get rid of this prank virus?
<_nix_> hello everybody.. anyone know what I need to install to get ktorrent's web-gui working? It says php-executable not found in path..
<bazhang> TooR4u: not a virus
<peter77> TooR4u, are you sure your mouse isn't faulty, try plugging in a different mouse
<Sharpie> i'm trying to make a share folder in virtualbox and i get this error when i mount it: /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: Protocol error
<damaltor> TooR4u: installing antivirus software?
<peter77> so can anyone help me with my ntfs mounting problem?
<bullgard4> damaltor: One button is 'Reboot', another 'Hibernate', a third 'Suspend', a fourth 'Shutdown'.
<TooR4u> bazhang, not a virus?
<bazhang> !ntfs | peter77
<ubotu> peter77: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DannyKing> Breetai, sudo modprobe wacom didn't change it, any hints? :)
<damaltor> bullgard4: no need to klick them...
<bazhang> TooR4u: highly unlikely
<damaltor> !ntfs-3g peter77
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-3g peter77 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<peter77> bazhang, thank you, ofcourse the first thing I forgot to do was look on the ubuntu site and forums after my ntfs drive refused to mount!!!!
<TooR4u> okey .....
<damaltor> !NTFS-3g | peter77
<ubotu> peter77: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bullgard4> damaltor: Well, but I try to analyze why there is a bug when I press the 'Hibernate' button.
<Breetai> DannyKing try  lsmod | grap wacom to see if the module loaded.
<damaltor> bullgard4: aaah ok..
<lnx^> hi, is anyone aware of a suspend2-enabled kernel repository for gutsy? the default suspend/resume is way too slow, and without suspend2 in the kernel i won't dare to upgrade to 7.10
<bazhang> peter77: no worries :}
<damaltor> bullgard4: had that too, system lockup no?
<peter77> I know what ntfs-3g is, I want to know why fuse is claiming that the device is busy
<lbe> (|-_-|)
<damaltor> peter77: while mounting?
<damaltor> peter77: or while unmounting?
<TooR4u> peter77, why dont u try through command prompt?
<Breetai> DannyKing: I would then do a sudo modprobe -r wacom  to unload the driver then do a sudo modprobe -v wacom to load it and see if any usefull messages come up.
<peter77> ok, I have set it to mount in fstab on mount
<codemutant> guys.. i have 7.04 installed in harddisk. its also running vista.
<peter77> boot*
<TooR4u> peter77, mount -t ntfs /dev/.... destination
<codemutant> but after a few days i also installed suse 10.1 ..
<bullgard4> damaltor: No, It does not produce a system lockup. It produces the Gnome Unlock dialog prematurely. (This did not happen in Feisty.)
<TooR4u> peter77, its good idea
<peter77> when I run the mount command sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<jahid> is there any microsoft visio type software where we can do enterprise or architectural designing?
<peter77> I get the following error sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<codemutant> its so happened that vista's bootloader got crashed/bugged after a few days.. i really dont know why...
<peter77> this is the error fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<peter77> FUSE mount point creation failed
<peter77> Unmounting /dev/sda1 (Windows)
<codemutant> so iam planning to keep my harddisk copy of ubuntu..and load the grub from cd
<codemutant> is it possible??
<Breetai> DannyKing: Have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151&highlight=wacom+touch
<TooR4u> peter77, try this ... sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<damaltor> bullgard4: ok.. was kinda like mine, in feisty there are a lot of things wprking great... but well. i trieds a lot but had no success in the end. some people say its an error in kernel but i dont really think so. sorry but i dont really have an idea
<peter77> TooR4u, same error!
<damaltor> peter77: is the mount point created?
<TooR4u> first unmount all .. i mean umount -a
<peter77> yes
<codemutant> guys... is it possible to boot ubunu in harddisk from grub in cdrom???
<TooR4u> then try the above command
<peter77> tried that, no luck
<DannyKing> Breetai, yeah I've read that and many others, thanks! It *was* working great last night. I just tried unloading and reloading the driver - no output ata ll
<damaltor> peter77: try the command again, with sudo
<DannyKing> *at all
<peter77> already have done
<kitofhawaii> peter77: make the directory first... mkdir /mount/sda1 then try
<NET||abuse> Something has gone completely out of whack with my wried nic, i can't plugin and get an ip, was working thismorning, but about an hour ago, it just lost it's connection, i unplugged and let wifi kick in, but i plug back in, get flashing lights, it's trying to connect but it fails... i don't know why...
<damaltor> peter77: ah ok
<peter77> I've been through a lot of the tutorials and forum posts
<kitofhawaii> peter77: sorry... mkdir /media/sda1
<NET||abuse> this is really bad as i need my ethernic to work
<Breetai> DannyKing: Try restaring x ctrl-alt-backspace will do it.   The driver might need to be loaded BEFORE xwindows starts to be available.
<peter77> kitofhawaii, already created, I did mention I had ntfs working in the previous ubuntu release
<DannyKing> tried restarting X with no luck, how can I try to load it before xwindows starts?
<kitofhawaii> peter77: and it's empty?
<pipit> aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<peter77> yep
<damaltor> peter77: does read-only mounting work with "mount"?
<NET||abuse> my windows shares are mapped to my samba hostname, and now the bloody window's box isn't able to connect to me :(
<ochosi> hi, i'm having trouble accessing /dev/video0 (owned by root). progs like camorama say they don't find my webcam UNLESS i start it with gksu. what's the deal?
<bazhang> pipit: do you have a support question?
<pupe> ALO KOJ IMA N OVOJ KANAL A
<damaltor> ochosi: deal is, chmoding the device to 666 or sth
<brobostigon> change th permisions on vvideo0 to allow you as normal user access,
<pupe> AMA ZEMSKO D ASE PRIKLUCI AMA STO E ZENSKO NEKA SE KAZIT
<ochosi> damaltor: alright, didn't know i could actually chmod a device...
<Breetai> DannyKing: make sure that wacom is loaded i.e. lsmod | grep wacom shows that it is loaded. Then log out. When you are at the login screen do the ctrl-alt-backspace. The screen show go blank for a moment and then come back up. At that point the xserver will have restarted
<XBehave> i want to listen to radio1 online is there an alternative to realplayer that will let me do this? (i can use the wmp stream but not catchup)
<damaltor> ochosi: its just  a file as well
<damaltor> :)
<ochosi> damaltor: so is this ownership (if i use chown) remembered if i disconnect and reconnect the webcam?
<void^> !mk | pupe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<damaltor> ochosi: think so, yes
<damaltor> try
 * void^ stabs ubotu.
<ochosi> damaltor: alrighty, thanks a lot!
<damaltor> ochosi: if you disconnect the cam, is the file still there?
<Slap_stick> hey i was wondering if anyone knew how i would go about changing the default font size and such i am running gnome but the text is huge, can i change it in the X config somewhere?
<kitofhawaii> peter77: do you have package libntfs-3g12 installed? i think i had to add it manually for gutsy
<damaltor> ochosi: then itll probably be rem'd
<Breetai> DannyKing: dmesg | grep -i wacom to see where the device shows up at
<grindcore_> is here someone who have ati radeon xpress card and know how to activate the compiz effects ? or which effects i can use with my VGA.any ideas ?
<YgorSpain> Hello guys..does any1 know a nice distribution which works on a ibm 133Mhz 128MB but with a nice interface like xfce ? not damn small linux... thx !
<damaltor> YgorSpain: you could have a try w/ xubuntu... but will be hard to do anything though :)
<codemutant>  i want to install grub on "cdrom"..but load the linux from harddisk
<TrioTorus> I'm stuck: after Network Manager update, error: use dpkg --configure -a manually. But that hangs. What do I do?
<codemutant> can anyone give a hint??
<bloon1> can I use apt-get to install fluxbox in ubuntu?
<void^> bloon1: yes.
<damaltor> bloon1: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<bloon1> k
<bloon1> sweet
<YgorSpain> [damaltor]: yeah its going to be a laptop just to wash movies and music...
<TrioTorus> My error  is exactly this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632179&highlight=manually+dpkg
<bloon1> thx
<ochosi> damaltor: it doesn't remember, but now i saw it's in the group "video" (which doesn't exist, so i created one and added my user to it)...
<Breetai> DannyKing: grep -i wacom /var/log/XFree86.0.log   look inside the XFree log and see what it says about the wacom driver loading. That was 5.4 on this page http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/all
<damaltor> YgorSpain: well why not damnsmall?
<damaltor> ochosi: ok thats a solution too :D
<kitofhawaii> YgorSpain: looked at arch linux?
<DannyKing> Breetai, hmm - restarting x dosn't help. I'm not sure it's a problem loading the module because the actual tablet interacts with the laptop (i.e.  moves the cursor) but the gimp and inskcape can no longer see it. dmesg said that it's at /class/input/input3
<peter77> damaltor, what would be the command to mount a partition read only?
<ochosi> damaltor: so thanks, bye!
<damaltor> peter77: wait a sec
<damaltor> ochosi: np
<omp> YgorSpain: you can also make your own distro.. linux from scratch
<DannyKing> Breetai, thanks for all the help by the way
<damaltor> peter77: think was just like usual... mount /dev/device /folder/target
<void^> kitofhawaii: arch requires a p2
<damaltor> peter77: had no ntfs here for loong time =)
<DannyKing> everything seems fine grepping through my xorg log (I don't have xfree)
<damaltor> peter77: itll correct you if not
<peter77> nope, still giving the error message
<damaltor> peter77: could you post the error msg again?
<peter77> damaltor: fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<peter77> FUSE mount point creation failed
<peter77> Unmounting /dev/sda1 (Windows)
<TrioTorus> How do I start the network-manager service manually?
<damaltor> peter77: it says that you have to create mount point... u sure that it is there?
<damaltor> TrioTorus:
<damaltor> network-manager
<damaltor> i think?
<YgorSpain> [damaltor]: as i was saying .. 'cuz its really ugly, the DamnSL.. hehe...and i was trying to install dreamlinux ..and worked fine.but..when i get to install, it stuck on the instal GUI. so i want a simpple but beautiful OS interface
<damaltor> YgorSpain: simple but beautiful. try fluxbox or xfce
<peter77> damaltor, I'm positive its there
<jlarsson> Hi, ivwe just installed counter strike source, when i launche the game it lags as hell, anyone know howto fix this?
<onats> does anyone know the maximum resolution for intel 945g video card?
<onats> i mean 845g
<damaltor> peter77: ok. try to boot win again, and shutdown then... maybe sth hang up with it
<kitofhawaii> peter77: try mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ro
<peter77> no it says it failed to create one, if the directory I wish to mount it to didn't exist it would give the following error:
<onats> haro?
<peter77> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<onats> hiro?
<peter77> FUSE mount point creation failed
<peter77> Unmounting /dev/sda1 (Windows)
<jlarsson> anyone?
<peter77> damn copy and past
<peter77> this is the one I meant: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/sda1a: No such file or directory
<Slap_stick> how do i make my generic resolution better so the fonts and such aren't so big, currently i have a 19" monitor and have it on 1280x1024
<jlarsson> ive folowed the wine guide, but it still lags
<kitofhawaii> peter77: 'ro' at the end of the mount mounts it read only...i needed package ntfs-config to allow me to mount it read/write
<TooR4u> peter77, first paste the output of fdisk -l
<damaltor> peter77: try to UNMOUNT ist, maybe in one of earlyer tries it was mounted somewhere..
<jlarsson> Hi, ivwe just installed counter strike source, when i launche the game it lags as hell, anyone know howto fix this?
<damaltor> jlarsson: installed 3d graphic drivers?
<NET||abuse> arse bandit.... ok, my stupid nic just died a while ago, kept plugin in and out, even letting wifi kick in, and then try wired connection again, it wouldn't connect, i switch ports on the 24port switch here and then it start to work again.. 30 minutes later, it dies again, again try wifi(works) plug back in for wired, fails repeatedly,, then switch port on switch again, working again.... what is going on????
<jlarsson> ive installed ati drivers from system>administrative tols.... so on
<damaltor> NET||abuse: have another switch to try if ur switch is dying?
<peter77> this is the output from fdisk
<peter77> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<peter77> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<peter77> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<peter77> Disk identifier: 0xc86e764a
<peter77>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<peter77> /dev/sda1   *           1        3355    26949006    7  HPFS/NTFS
<peter77> /dev/sda2            3356        9475    49158900   83  Linux
<peter77> /dev/sda3            9476        9729     2040255   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jrib> peter77: do not paste here
<Terminus-> !paste > peter77
<NET||abuse> damaltor, yes actually, there is another 3com 24 port on the shelf... urg, hope the switch is ok
<kaneelbroodje> PLease!! Would anyone mind helping me activate usb2? 200mb shouldnt take 20mins to move
<jlarsson> damaltor: or is there som specifik drivers i need to install?
<Terminus-> peter77: please read the private message from ubotu
<damaltor> jlarsson: look into the wine homepage, there is a faq about lot os programs
<NET||abuse> damaltor, but nonoe of the other 6 machines on the network are having any issues
<peter77> sorry
<kaneelbroodje> cant seem to find it
<damaltor> jlarsson: open a console plz
<omp> check for any error in /var/log/messages NET||abuse
<jlarsson> damaltor: then what?
<NET||abuse> damaltor, though that said, i havn't powered down switch and dsl/wifi router to let everything rest for a second yet..
<peter77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47086/
<drarem> any horror stories from paypal and ebay?  I have some items of my dad's i want to put on there
<NET||abuse> omp, i have been watching messages for such errors,, nothin too obvious comes up when i plug in... one sec i'll get what it said
<damaltor> jlarsson: type glxgears
<kaneelbroodje> anyone please?
<drarem> i know this is a linux forum, and i'm typing in konversation on ubuntu, hope that qualifies me :/
<kaneelbroodje> just want usb2 to work
<damaltor> jlarsson: if it doesnt lag, the correct drivers are in
<robert__> witam serdecznie
<jlarsson> damaltor: Doesent lag
<damaltor> jlarsson: so ok, the drivers are ok. then you will have to look onto wine homepage and search a little
<jlarsson> damaltor: can it be because im running xgl and compis
<damaltor> YES
<damaltor> jlarsson: compiz off, then again
<peter77> TooR4u, here is the paste bin link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47086/
<jlarsson> okey, its just to torn off the eyecandy from the menu ?
<damaltor> jlarsson: could be a try
<damaltor> jlarsson: compitz kills everything wich is in 3d.. nearly
<peter77> I take it no one can help me with my mount problem?
<damaltor> peter77: try rebooting windows
<kaneelbroodje> As i've installed ubuntu 7.10 recently, i think usb 2 should be installed with it, i simply want to know how to activate it?
<bloony> I installed kde just to try it, but how can I remove it? I did "apt-get remove kdesktop", but still its showing the kubuntu splash screen when I reboot..
<brobostigon> peter77: have you gone through all standerd trouble shooting procedure??
<damaltor> kaneelbroodje: ought to be actovated..
<kaneelbroodje> yes, i think so
<kaneelbroodje> but why would it take 20mins to move 200mb from a disk to another then?
<NET||abuse> omp damaltor : here's the messages log for the period where this was happening. http://www.pastebin.org/10652
<damaltor> kaneelbroodje: try some other device to be sur
<omp> do not loose hope peter77... one day we all will be linux using so that time there won't be any windows or its filesystem.. that time i hope you won't find problem existing
<damaltor> NET||abuse: k waitasec
<kaneelbroodje> will do
<peter77> brobostigon, pretty much, I've rebooted and shutdown windows numerous times therefore I highley doubt improper shutdown is the problem
<omp> NET||abuse:] i'll check
<NET||abuse> damaltor, thanks :)
<NET||abuse> omp, thanks also :)
<brobostigon> oh well, omp have a very interesting vision doesnt he.
<kaneelbroodje> ok, just tried
<damaltor> NET||abuse: oh well doesnt look nice.. :D have u tried the other switch?
<omp> Thanks brobostigon i you are not pulling my legs
<kaneelbroodje> it is definetely usb2 that is the problem
<kaneelbroodje> just dont know how to fix it4
<NET||abuse> damaltor, nope, don't have much spare time today,,, if it happens again, i will definately try swapping out the switch
<damaltor> kaneelbroodje: ok.. sorry dont know much about that, for me it worked fine always =)
<damaltor> NET||abuse: ok.. good luck :/
<brobostigon> i have no pulled your leg omp
<kaneelbroodje> damn
<NET||abuse> damaltor, thanks for looking anyway :)
<kaneelbroodje> this must be fixed
<damaltor> NET||abuse: np
<NET||abuse> damaltor, i was freaking out thinking "S*** what if my nic is burned out" I've already been through 3 laptops in the last year
<kaneelbroodje> hmm, one of the drives is usb 2
<omp> damaltor:], NET||abuse:] sorry not getting anything out of that
<kaneelbroodje> in the device manager
<damaltor> brb, gotta gt sth out of my car
<kaneelbroodje> the other 2 is named EHCI Host Controller instead of USB 2.0 Mass Storage Device
<NET||abuse> 3 laptops in a year, it's nuts,,, and teh history goes,, 1. Compaq n610c failed mobo, 2. dropped and broke lid/screen, rebuild as #1 was exact same model, so lid from that with chasis/mobo from #2.. taht failed after a few months then moved onto new laptop #3 HP nc6000, mother spilled full pint water into keyboard while on, then tried repeatedly to start it up, dead as a door nail, now on laptop #4 HP nx6110, please god don't let the nic fai
<NET||abuse> l on this,,i can't do another laptop
<BrianB04> I have a quick question: Have a Nvidia 6150 and using Ubuntu. When I enable the restricted Nvidia driver, and reboot, X does not come up, the screen blacks out, but the harddrive activity light is still going, so it hasn't crashed hard. Any suggestions on what may be causing it?
<onats> hi, i'm trying to figure out apt-cacher logs here.. anyone know what hit/miss means?
<john`> Anybody know how I could go about resetting the Admin password on my HP Photosmart 3210?
<NET||abuse> also i still owe my housemate/landlord 200 bills for it :S
<kaneelbroodje> big lol
<kaneelbroodje> solved it by simply renaming it to the same as usb 2.0 mass storage device
<kaneelbroodje> oh well
<dave81> hi
<Herbo> hello
<Herbo>  Is that true folks that once u have a powerfull server u ll be able to take ddos and spams way ezier?
<dave81> is there any way to put a password on a file so other ppl that may use my comp cat open it?
<Herbo> and it even may not affect the server performance
<damaltor> BrianB04: think i can help u
<damaltor> BrianB04: but wait a sec
<BrianB04> damaltor: Sure thing, got time:)
<kitche> Herbo: umm no
<bloony> I installed kde just to try it, but how can I remove it? I did "apt-get remove kdesktop", but still its showing the kubuntu splash screen when I reboot..
<IdleOne> Herbo: ask yahoo or google or canonical about it see what they say
<damaltor> BrianB04: could you paste the file /etx/X11/xorg.conf to nopaste.com?
<verb3k> guys is there a difference (even if minilam) between installing a command-line system with the alternate CD and installing it from the server CD ?
<verb3k> minimal*
<BrianB04> damaltor: Unfortunetly I'm at work, so I don't have a copy with me.
<damaltor> ah oh well
<damaltor> BrianB04: you will have to edit the file
<BrianB04> WHich I have done before. But I didn't see anything unusual
<damaltor> BrianB04: you have to set color depth to 24 and you have to add the line >>Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP<< in the device section
<BrianB04> damaltor: What does DFP stand for?
<damaltor> BrianB04: lost a " in the end of the line by asting
<BrianB04> I figured.
<damaltor> BrianB04: if im honest i have no idea, but worked well on three pcs now
<verb3k> bloony, do this:   sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntu
<damaltor> BrianB04: the "other" option of the line was CRT so i think it has something to do with screens
<Sharpie> is there a way to turn off the window previews in the application switcher? (so there would be icons instead)
<DannyKing> I think I read yesterday that I can put a .something file in my home directory to prevent XGL loading instead of xorg - how do I do that again?
<verb3k> guys is there a difference (even if minimal) between installing a command-line system with the alternate CD and installing it from the server CD ?
<Ghost> anyone a networking/ssh expert in here?
<bloony> verb3k: k
<verb3k> lots of questions :)
<BrianB04> damaltor: And that actually goes under the video card device section?
<damaltor> BrianB04: wait ill have a look
<IdleOne> verb3k: i thought the alternate cd was the server cd
<BrianB04> You know though, that would make sense that it's just not sending it to the right type of monitor. Looks like it's used for twinview
<verb3k> IdleOne,  no , the alternate also installs ubuntu Desktop
<Herbo> kitche, k what then ?
<four-o-four> I have problems mounting my full disk:
<kitche> Herbo: what?
<damaltor> BrianB04: sorry no, must be directly under DefaultDepth    24
<IdleOne> verb3k: I think you are confused. alternate install a cli system no GUI
<four-o-four> using xserver it says :wrong fs ...
<IdleOne> !alternate | verb3k
<four-o-four> but can be done using command line
<ubotu> verb3k: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<four-o-four> any idea? help?
<four-o-four> no 1?
<BrianB04> damaltor: Well, thanks for the help, I will give that a run tonight.
<damaltor> BrianB04: ok, do so.. maybe im online then again
<four-o-four> need help on mounting my full disk?
<Herbo> kitche, you said no
<kitche> Herbo: a DDoS attack fills the network up to the machine to either bring the service down or to take the full machine down
<dave81> is there any way to put a password on a file so other ppl that may use my comp cat open it?
<verb3k> IdleOne, it's text mode installation....but the final system is with GUI
<BrianB04> damaltor: I have an ATI that works by default with restricted, but I get so much funky graphic artifacting it's not worth it.
<IdleOne> verb3k: then it is I who is confused hehe
<Sharpie> is there a way to turn off the window previews in the application switcher? (so there would be icons instead)
<verb3k> IdleOne, yes :)  ...but the alternate CD can let you choose if you want a text-mode system or a full system with a GUI
<damaltor> BrianB04: thats not nice =)
<h1st0> Sharpie: Preferences > Appearence
<IdleOne> verb3k: then use the alternate cd
<Sharpie> h1st0: yes...and?
<verb3k> IdleOne, I already downloaded the server CD and I have very slow connection :(
<h1st0> Sharpie: Its part of compiz you should be able to turn down the effects in there.
<four-o-four> how to solve my problems mounting my full disk?
<IdleOne> verb3k: so use the serve cd. either way they are both ubuntu
<Sharpie> h1st0: yes, and i can't find the setting
<h1st0> Sharpie: If not you can install compizconfig-settings-manager and turn it off in there.
<four-o-four> related to HAL?
<verb3k> IdleOne, there must be some small differences
<h1st0> Sharpie: I'm not sure of the actual plugin that controls it or you could just use gconf-editor to do it.
<verb3k> IdleOne,  that's why I ask here
<h1st0> !ccsm > Sharpie, Sharpie Read the private message from ubotu.
<IdleOne> verb3k: probably but surely can be fixed with apt-get install...
<IdleOne> verb3k: the server cd installs !LAMP by default IIRC
<Sharpie> h1st0: i know what the friggin ccsm is
<IdleOne> gotta go. have a nice day folks
<verb3k> IdleOne, cya
<verb3k> guys is there a difference (even if minimal) between installing a command-line system with the alternate CD and installing it from the server CD ?
<blizt> sellin  mebership pin
<blizt> sellin  mebership pin
<Ghost> to what
<blizt> sellin  mebership pin
<verb3k> please anyone :(
<blizt> wat
<blizt> wat
<blizt> sellin  mebership pin
<Ghost> to what
<verb3k> the channel is very silent today
<blizt> ?
<four-o-four> verb3k: don't think so. what's your problem?
<verb3k> four-o-four, my question is :is there a difference (even if minimal) between installing a command-line system with the alternate CD and installing it from the server CD ?
<blizt> sellin  mebership pin
<blizt> sellin  mebership pin
<dgjones> blizt, what are you looking for?
<blizt> i am sellin  mebership pin
<blizt> for money
<four-o-four> verb3k: i said(05:27:41 PM) four-o-four: verb3k: don't think so.
<blizt> for rs
<dgjones> blizt, this is a support channel for Ubuntu linux, not a sales channel
<blizt> sellin  mebership pin
<phyz> lol
<blizt> lol
<blizt> sellin  mebership pin
<dgjones> !ops | blizt (spamming)
<ubotu> blizt (spamming): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<verb3k> blizt, if you don't stop you may get panned
<verb3k> banned*
<blizt> sellin  mebership pin
<dgjones> Thanks Seveas & Mez for the response
<Mez> darned lag
<Seveas> Mez, same here
<Mez> haha, my lart got there eventually!
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> why'd it reop me
<verb3k> Is there a difference (even if minimal) between installing a command-line system with the alternate CD and installing it from the server CD ?
<romantik> hello
<verb3k> hi
<romantik> i have an mp4 player
<Mez> do/cs i
<romantik> when i load pictures, they are not visible in the player
<romantik> but they are present in the correct folder
<romantik> i have SanDisk Sansa e260
<romantik> please help
<verb3k> romantik, you mean you load them from ubuntu to the player?
<BrianB04> My Sansa doesn't even work with Linux.
<romantik> verb3k, yes
<verb3k> maybe it has something to do with the way linux handles folders and directories
<dgjones> BrianB04, there was somebody asking about Sansa yesterday, i think they had to change a setting on the player for the USB mode, can't remember the details, give me a minute & find what was said
<verb3k> I have the same problem ...when I create a folder on a flash drive , the folder is not visable to windows
<romantik> verb3k, is there any good linux software for synchronizing my mp4 player with my computer?
<verb3k> romantik, I don't have an mp4 player so I can't help , sorry
<romantik> anyone screening that has an mp4 player?
<romantik> void^, you here?
<zoli2k> anyone tried google desktop on ubuntu? I have a problem.
<krush> hello
<k4k-shell> yes, what do you need.
<dgjones> BrianB04, there was something said about changing the USB mode from either MSC to MTP mode do that Ubuntu would see it as a removable drive (it could be the other way round from MTP to MSC depending on whats its set as to start with)
<k4k-shell> zoli2k: I have used it before
<verb3k> dgjones, I guess you're talking to romantik , am I right?
<vinas_> e ae??
<dgjones> verb3k, yes, looks like it, i also saw BrianB04's comment about their Sansa not working in Linux, thats what confused me
<romantik> dgjones, i have the USB Mode set to MSC
<zoli2k> k4k-shell, If I open preferences or any google desktop option from its menu it simply opens a blank page in the default browser. Changing default browser to opera or firefox doesn't change this behavior.
<romantik> i can transfer files with an ease
<BrianB04> dgjones: I don't know if the Views have that ability to tell the truth. The only mention I found of someone using it in Linux gave me a 404, so.
<k4k-shell> zoli2k: do you have a gmail account?
<mallize> can anyone tell me where to get the plugin SnowGlobe mentioned here http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2007/12/05/compiz-fusion-community-news-for-decemeber-5-2007-keep-those-plugins-coming/
<wazeem> hello can someone help me regarding wireless driver set ups
<zoli2k> yes
<zoli2k> k4k-shell: yes
<wols_> !anyone | wazeem
<ubotu> wazeem: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<romantik> the problem i encounter is the appearance of pictures in the Photo section of my player
<dgjones> romantik & BrianB04, I haven't got one, so don't if it worked, but that seems to be the suggestion I've seen in a couple of google searchs
<k4k-shell> zoli2k: you should be able to login to your gmail account and look at the top of the page somewhere and see an option for "Desktop" that will set your preferences as well, that's where it takes you when you click preferences on the actual app
<wazeem> ok my ubuntu install can detect wireless networks but wont connect to any (when it should)
<wazeem> how can i fix this problem
<k4k-shell> wazeem: what wireless card do you have
<wazeem> i have a usb belkin adapter the cd that came with it has the rt2500 driver (or rather "system file" on it)
 * genii sips a coffee
<monra> hello. How is it possible to open a .pptx file in linux?
<romantik> i am baffled... there were some pictures on the player by default when i bought it... they were all listed in the player and correctly displayed... when i load my own pictures, they're not listed in the player... what could be wrong?
<BrianB04> romantik: The only thing I can think is it's just the way Linux deals with files...or that that feature requires the Windows client to do it properly.
<zoli2k> k4k-shell: There is no such link  on  my gmail page
<romantik> BrianB04, so you're saying i can't have pictures on my device?
<monra> any ideas?
<brobostigon> hi
<wazeem> i also created a thread on the forums with more details
<wazeem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632750&highlight=frustrated+newb
<zoli2k> k4k-shell: I was searching on google for the problem, without success.
<monra> How is it possible to open a .pptx file in linux?
<brobostigon> what is .pptx??
<dgjones> monra, that sounds like a MS Powerpoint 2007 file, have you tried openoffice?
<monra> brobostigon, power point 2007
<monra> dgjones, yes but nothing
<brobostigon> that could work in openoffice
<monra> OpenOffice doesn't work on Microsof office 2007 files
<genii> use import, then specify the file type
<wazeem> please help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632750&highlight=frustrated+newb
<dgjones> monra give me a sec, i've not had any problems with openoffice opening MS Office files, I'll just try it with pptx file
<genii> dgjones: It does open them. you have to use the "import" not "open" then specify from dropdown list the kind of file it is or it doesn't know what filter to use
<BrianB04> romantik: It's possible. Do you have a windows machine anywhere nearby?
<dgjones> genii, right, thanks, i hadn't tried myself, but i'd found that  word & excel 2007 files can be opened
<wazeem> ok does anyone know how to install ndiswrapper
<romantik> BrianB04, no
<h1st0> !ndiswrapper > wazeem, wazeem Read the private message from ubotu.
<BrianB04> romantik: Okay. My suggestion was sync the photos with Windows so they show up, then look at the directory structure carefully and replicate ti.
<monra> genii, where is import ... i see only open
<wazeem> please i have looked at the docs
<smarthead> can someone tell me why i can't login on my psyBNC when i type on irssi /quote pass ( mypass ) ?
<wazeem> i dont know how to do anything in linux
<wazeem> i dont get even the basic of instructions
<Pandemic_> What do you need ndiswrapper for?
<wazeem> well after searching an reading it seems the driver might be causing the issue
<lunks> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<wazeem> with my wireless not being able to connect to networks (but can see them)
<Pandemic_> Hmm, not sure
<SailorPussfeller> how can i reset all my gnome settings back to defaults from the command line, including all the sessions, and start up stuff
<Pandemic_> What's your wireless card?
<wazeem> its a belkin usb wirless adapter
<SailorPussfeller> gdm is logging me into a saved session with compiz and its all whacked out
<BrianB04> Sailor: All of gnomes settings are in your /home directory under .gnome or .gnome2, wipe those folders.
<wazeem> the install cd has the rt2500 driver on it
<meezfoghi> hello all
<SailorPussfeller> those cheapie blekin usbs are a pita
<meezfoghi> i have problem
<mbuf> i see gnome-build in gutsy gibbon, but, apt-cache doesn't show it; what could be the problem?
<Pandemic_> Well, I have to go, oops
<meezfoghi> anyone know
<SailorPussfeller> hmm, i will try that BrianB04
<meezfoghi> how working usb on virtualbox
<oklopol> trying to set up an internet radio channel for the heck of it... followed http://linux.omnipotent.net/article.php?article_id=11407 until when i need to "reload XMMS" so that it recognizes the new plugin... i don't know what that means, and the plugin is not visible on the list
<oklopol> it also says i should "check my installation of liveice-xmms" if it doesn't show up
<meezfoghi> how to connect usb drive on virtualbox
<oklopol> what does that mean?
<monra> ok, I'm 100% that my OpenOffice Impress is unaible to ipen pptx
<monra> unable to open*
<meezfoghi> how to connect usb drive on virtualbox
<dave81> is there any way to put a password on a file so other ppl that may use my comp cat open it?
<PeerG> any urud speaking helper around
<boulba> i cannot make some updates
<boulba> i got this error
<boulba> awn-core-applets-bzr:
<boulba>   Dépend : libpango1.0-0 (>=1.18.3) mais 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 doit être installé
<boulba> dependance : libpango1.0-0 (>=1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 must be installed
<jrib> dave81: do not make the file readable by other users
<jrib> !permissions > dave81 (read the private message from ubotu)
<meezfoghi> how to connect usb drive on virtualbox
<jrib> boulba: please do not paste here, use a pastebin.  You're using a package not from the ubuntu repo, it is an issue with the package
<mutable> Hello. Does anybody know how to turn off scim? Or how to kill it?
<mutable> I looks it starts together with X, I cannot see any scim process
<boulba> jrid so what must i do ?
<mutable> It looks
<jrib> boulba: contact the awn people and ask them why they did that
<jrib> !info libpango1.0-0
<ubotu> libpango1.0-0: Layout and rendering of internationalized text. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 286 kB, installed size 796 kB
<jrib> boulba: ah wait, are you using gutsy?
<boulba> jrib: i use gusty
<jrib> boulba: pastebin 'apt-cache policy libpango1.0-0'
<verb3k> Is there a difference (even if minimal) between installing a command-line system with the alternate CD and installing it from the server CD ?
<jrib> verb3k: pretty sure the server gives you a different kernel at least (yes)
<genii> verb3k: The kernels they install are different, yes
<verb3k> jrib, I want to install it and then install fluxbox on it ....can I do that?
<genii> PAE enabled, more threads etc in server kernel.
<Ximal> how do i change the basic cursor ? is there any mouse addons in the repository ?
<jrib> verb3k: yes
<Aondo> is there a ui tool in gnome that configs samba? i usually do config file way, but not my friends :P
<dave81> any one know of a screen recorder i can use?
<verb3k> jrib, which is more minimal (regardless of the kernel issue) alternate CD text-mode or Server install ?
<pteague_work> ok, the eclipse package dependency seems completely nuts... especially considering i downloaded eclipse for linux off their site & have installed a bunch of tools & haven't had any issues... now, attempting to install eclipse via aptitude, it wants to download 72 packages (161mb)... ?
<chook> bonjour nautilus me bouffe de la rame..! 40%du processus !!??
<genii> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jrib> boulba: you need to enable the gutsy-updates repository
<Ximal> dave1 : snagit .. windows based.. might be a nice ole wine version though ;)
<boulba> jrib: what's that ?
<boulba> jrib: how ?
<dgjones> !fr | chook
<ubotu> chook: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jrib> boulba: it is a repository, system -> administration -> software sources
<dave81> cool thank you
<moralist> do you know a channel where I can get help about gaming on linux
<moralist> ?
<rgnr> hello ubunters
<Carpe|Diem> good guestion moralist
<Carpe|Diem> what game do you wanna run,
<Carpe|Diem> ?
<rgnr> I got a problem
<u_angel> hello room!
<meezfoghi> how to connect usb drive on virtualbox
<jrib> verb3k: if you want minimal, use the minimal cd.  If you want a server use the server install.  If you want a text-based system that will not be primarily a server, use the alt-cd
<meezfoghi> how to connect usb drive on virtualbox
<rgnr> i cannot upload torent
<verb3k> jrib, thank you very much jrib :)
<boulba> jrib: what does this kind of box mean ? [-] ?
<jrib> boulba: partial
<jrib> boulba: toggle it
<boulba> jrib: so I have to check it ?
<jrib> boulba: yes
<boulba> jrib: ok
<boulba> jrib: what doeas partial mean ?
<jrib> boulba: not full
<u_angel> why is VNC inferior to RDP? what is the fastest way to access my linux box gui.
<genii> !info gsambad | Aondo
<ubotu> aondo: gsambad: GTK+ configuration tool for samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.6-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 95 kB, installed size 360 kB
<moralist> carpe|diem: doom
<rgnr> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ax3> since when is vnc inferior to rdp... lol
<boulba> jrib: i don't understand
<Carpe|Diem> moralist: doom3?
<moralist> yes
<Ax3> oh man windows users.... *cringe*
<jrib> boulba: it means some of the updates are enabled but not all of them
<Carpe|Diem> moralist: use cedega, it should work fine
<meandaddy> Good Morning!  I've read the FAQ, the Docs, & asked everyone I know but no soap.
<meandaddy> The Problem: My wheelmouse (Logitech Trackman Marble Wheel) "forgets" how to scroll (use the wheel) after I use the KVM switch to go to another computer.  The other computer (running RH7.2) has no such problem.
<meandaddy> I'm basically ignorant but willing to learn, can someone help?  Thanks!
<d90> wherw i can ownload ubuntu version supported on mac ibook g3
<Ax3> u_angel, fastest way? ssh.
<Aondo> genii  thanks
<genii> Aondo: np
<erUSUL> !ppc | d90
<ubotu> d90: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<moralist> carpe|diem: well, it exists a linux-version of doom, which i am trying to install
<boulba> jrib: why were they not enabled by default ?
<jrib> boulba: I do not know
<Carpe|Diem> moralist: ok, I can't help you with that :(
<boulba> jrib: ok thak you for your help !
<jrib> boulba: no problem
<moralist> carpe|diem, ok, but thanks anyway
<Carpe|Diem> moralist: np :)
<Iggz> Hi all
<u_angel> Ax3, SSh is def the way, but i can not access certain things for example: i tried to turn on the vnc-gnome server. i found no doc on how to do it via ssh
<s00p> Stupid Gnome doesnt tell you when files fail to copy due to permissions issues.
<u_angel> what else is there besides vnc and ssh?
<erUSUL> !freenx
<Iggz> Haviing a problem installing ditro and was wondering if anyone had any ideas
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<s00p> So I deleted a directory thinking everything copied over and it turns out a number of files I needed never copied over for a lack of permissions. For some reason they were mode 600 on the source.
<s00p> That's retarded. Even Windows warns you.
<Iggz> Install keeps freezing when it attempts to creat a partion for the OS
<verb3k> Iggz, are you sure the CD is not defective? (run check CD for defects)
<meandaddy> Good Morning!  I've read the FAQ, the Docs, & asked everyone I know but no soap.  The Problem: My wheelmouse (Logitech Trackman Marble Wheel) "forgets" how to scroll (use the wheel) after I use the KVM switch to go to another computer.  The other computer (running RH7.2) has no such problem.  I'm basically ignorant but willing to learn, can someone help?  Thanks!
<romantik> please refer me to a good mp3 player firmware for Sansa e260... please skip Rockbox because it's not yet a stable version for the Sansa e200 series
<Iggz> actually no I haven't which is daft of me - whats the consle command in linux please?
<annemarie> where can i find network printer support for ubuntu?
<dgjones> !printing | annemarie
<ubotu> annemarie: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<annemarie> which brands do work without issues when it comes to network printing/
<meandaddy> I'm having excellent luck using HP
<genii> annemarie: Most Hewlett Packard network printers are great
<kakoonia> hey, what application should i use to unpack *.rar files?
<verb3k> Iggz, when you boot the CD , choose "check CD for defects" from the menu ....if the CD is correct , the problem might be from the HDD , try using Gparted (which you'll find under the system menu while in the live session) to repair all your partitions
<Whitor> Hi, Whenever I reboot my computer, after logging in, my nautilus and gnome sessions stall loading... I have to ctrl-alt-bkspc to return to a login screen, on the second time it gets further... but still doesn't load all the way, sometimes with generic settings..., Then on the Magical third login, it works. I have all my proper menus and desktop icons ... any ideas ?
<genii> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bazhang> annemarie: hp all in one here hp tend to be the best supported
<annemarie> i can buy an hp laserjet 2600N or a samsung CLP-300N, which one works for ubuntu?
<TheNo1Yeti> hp loves linux so as a PERSONAL preferance i tend to go with hp.
<genii> I think the 2600N is a "host-based" printer eg: winprinter
<erUSUL> annemarie: hp printers are the better supported in ubuntu
<Whitor> Thinkpads are good with linux too
<bazhang> annemarie: probably should enter those terms in a popular search engine and see if any results come up (ie negative ones) that is how I chose my all in one hp
<erUSUL> annemarie: with hplip tools
<dgjones> !hcl | annemarie, have a look at the hardware list here, that should give you an idea if people have gotten either of those printers working and any problems they've had
<ubotu> annemarie, have a look at the hardware list here, that should give you an idea if people have gotten either of those printers working and any problems they've had: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dev_taral> I m facing the problem of gettext error during installing CVS client on my ubuntu 7.04
<genii> annemarie: In this case google results for me indicate the samsung is easier to set up for ubuntu
<xstat> hello, has anyone successfuly installed kxdocker-1.1.4a in kubuntu gutsy ???
<mame_> Hi. I am looking to disable the gdm at startup and auto boot into a program. does anyone know how to do that?
<Iggz> thanks verb - Im growiong tired of this distro at the mo to be honest - but will do :-) and thanks
<annemarie> why is shopping for hardware so hard in linux, damn
<xstat> name_ i think that you could change some files in /etc/rc5.d
<nomike> re
<verb3k> Iggz, welcome :)
<TheNo1Yeti> annemarie: Because M$ likes to be difficult and make people build hardware specifically for it which then requires people who hate them for it to come in behind them and find ways around it but that takes awhile.
<nomike> I have the following Problem: I have two network interfaces: eth0 for Corporate LAN with Networks 10.0.0.0/8 and 172.0.0.0/8 and one for Internet with lan 172.168.2.0/24 and a default route to the internet....
<xstat> mame_ rename Sxxgdm to Kxxgdm and you could add a S99yourapp symlink
<mame_> I have a nvidia gforce mx 4000 what video card model do I comment out in the framebuffer blacklist?
<nomike> Now I want to set up DNS correctly...but when I put the web-dns first in my resolv.conf I could not resolv corporate internal domains and when I put the corporate DNS first I could not resolve public domains...
<xstat> anyone has installed kxdocker??
<mame_> xstat I only wish I knew what you just said
<erUSUL> annemarie: hp is a safe bet check here the two models you are considering http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<mame_> would removing xgm package force the computer to boot to a command line?
<xstat> mame_ when linux boots up it uses a runlevel, all the init apps to be executed are stored as symbolic links in /etc/rcX.d with a prefix of 'S' to Start or 'K' to kill
<erUSUL> annemarie: for example the samsung is listed as working only partially
<mame_> xstat ohhh I keep coming to things like use mingetty but that never works forme
<xstat> mame_ if you go there you'll probably see SXXgdm
<levander> When I try "sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" I get an error about the socket being in use.  Is that because ntp.ubuntu.com is too busy to serve me right now?
<xstat> mame_ if you mv it to KXXgdm then gdm shouldn't run on startup
<erUSUL> annemarie: and the 2600n as working perfectly
<mame_> would removing it via synaptic have the same effect?
<k4k-shell> Hey, maybe someon can answer this for me. I finally got my laptop to go into suspend when I close the lid, however, when it wakes back up, none of my network interfaces are active according to network-manager
<thor> mame_ if you want to boot to a command line investigate the run levels. They are different for ubuntu and suse so I can't tell you the specifics, but you just need to change the run level for bootup
<erUSUL> annemarie: and the 2600n as working *mostly*
<verb3k> what's the difference between the desktop kernel and the server kernel in ubuntu ?
<mame_> thor I have been and cant figure it out yet
<JerekDain> how can I get MP3 support for Rhythmbox? I tried googling and found info on the forums, but it was from a couple years ago and the package they said to get no longer exists.
<erUSUL> !mp3 | JerekDain
<ubotu> JerekDain: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<k4k-shell> verb3k: likely the modules loaded on boot, I know that my ubuntu server loads a lot more modules at boot then my desktop does
<mazatapec> Anyone able to help with a user permissions problem?
<xstat> mame_ you want gdm not to start at boot time rigth? what do you want to run instead?
<mame_> xstat I want to boot into advmenu
<verb3k> k4k-shell, you mean the desktop one is more minimal ?
<TheNo1Yeti> mazatapec: Please just give your problem.  If someone can help they will. :)
<thor> mame_ well, be very careful about changing the scripts in rc.d. I think if you investigate you will find they are symlinked to rc2.d or rc1.d...that is how they determine what gets started/killed in each run level
<erUSUL> !anyone | mazatapec
<ubotu> mazatapec: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<k4k-shell> verb3k: not so much more minimal as it just doesn't load the /same/ modules, like you don't need PHP and apache on a desktop, but you do on a swerver
<thor> mame_ my ubuntu computer is packed for shipping so I can't tell you specifics....running suse on this one
<k4k-shell> er...server*
<k4k-shell> verb3k: I can't really say for sure, I'm only going on assumption here
<verb3k> k4k-shell, thanks for the help
<verb3k> :)
<sproingie> swerver.  i think that's a good name for our servers, as in "dev03 just swerved off the network again"
<JerekDain> thanks, ubotu
<mazatapec> I unchecked the "Administration Privileges" box in the System -> Administration -> Users and Groups for my only user account that I have.  I have my root password but don't know how to get back to give the permissions back to my main user account.  Now when I go to System -> Administration I can't even see the "Users and Groups" category.
<mame_> well i just removed the gdm and will reboot
<mame_> bb in a min
<TheNo1Yeti> lol spoingie.  Do you work for the same hosting company I do?
<k4k-shell> sproingie: LOL, good call
<erUSUL> mazatapec: you enabled the root account?
<andres1> hola
<erUSUL> !es | andres1
<mazatapec> I have the root account password
<ubotu> andres1: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mazatapec> I can get into the root account through the terminal, just don't know how to change permissions for my user account that way
<erUSUL> mazatapec: then as root do 'adduser <youruser> admin'
<erUSUL> !root | mazatapec
<ubotu> mazatapec: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TheNo1Yeti> Wow, that was very zen
<erUSUL> mazatapec: enabling the root account is discuraged and no supported configuration
<erUSUL> mazatapec: once youir user is in the admin group she will be able to use sudo to do everything
<zen-xstat> hello people anyone has successfuly installed kxdocker on kubuntu gutsy ??
<alexborsova> yo
<mazatapec> erUSUL: That's how I had it originally, needed to go back to that, thanks :)
<zen-xstat> alexborsova: you have kxdocker installed??
<mazatapec> I think I need to log out and log back in now, be right back
<annemarie> thanks@all
<linduxed> ok i just had the biggest lol since a long time
<zen-xstat> i need a kxdocker_conf.xml file from kxdocker with many application icons, anyone has one??
<mazatapec> Yep, that fixed it, thank you erUSUL :)
<linduxed> i dualboot with windows xp....and apparently after 2 months of xp usage, it now comes to the conclusion (naturally without any reason or warning) that corrupting hal.dll is a great idea...
<linduxed> why? googling tells me that this happens if you dualboot...
<linduxed> "you cheating on me!?"
<mazatapec> lol
<bazhang> haha
<iSE> hi
<iSE> i need some help with something
<Iggz> Verb3k - Thank you. That - so far - seems to have done the trick :-)
<holicow> iSE, go somewhere and ask somebody
<verb3k> Iggz,  good :)
<zen-xstat> iSE could help talking a bit more about it
<iSE> holicow, i came here
<iSE> was just readin the common questions
<iSE> make sure im not askin somet thats been asked before
<holicow> iSE, you made me happy :)
<iSE> holicow, i like to please ;)
<dgjones> iSE, just ask your question, if somebody knows and is around, they'll answer you
<iSE> ok, basically, i have a TV connected to my PC, i watch dvds n things n output it through my TV, meanwhile i can continue chattin, surfin the net etc etc with my monitor.
<iSE> The problem
<iSE> Is the sound
<niufox> hi~I want to boot LFS livecd from my harddisk, I rewrite the menu.lst like this :kernel	/boot/lfs/linux64 root=iso:/dev/sda4:/home/niufox/Iso/lfslivecd-x86_64-6.3-r2145.iso rw initrd	/boot/lfs/initramfs_data64.cpio.gz .But it can't work~~~
<iSE> Normally i use xine, which allows me to configure my second soundcard to output to the TV
<iSE> So i have my stereo plugged into my soundblaster, for listenin to music n general sounds
<niufox> who can help me ?
<iSE> How do I configure Totem movie using gstreamer to ouput its sound to the Realtek inbuilt soundcard?
<iSE> which my tv is plugged into
<bazhang> niufox: what is your question?
<niufox> hi~I want to boot LFS livecd from my harddisk, I rewrite the menu.lst like this :kernel	/boot/lfs/linux64 root=iso:/dev/sda4:/home/niufox/Iso/lfslivecd-x86_64-6.3-r2145.iso rw initrd	/boot/lfs/initramfs_data64.cpio.gz .But it can't work~~~
<niufox> ba
<niufox> bazhang, hi~I want to boot LFS livecd from my harddisk, I rewrite the menu.lst like this :kernel	/boot/lfs/linux64 root=iso:/dev/sda4:/home/niufox/Iso/lfslivecd-x86_64-6.3-r2145.iso rw initrd	/boot/lfs/initramfs_data64.cpio.gz .But it can't work~~~
<verb3k> iSE, great presentation ....but you sould wait for the answer (not from me)
<bazhang> niufox: linux from scratch?
<niufox> bazhang, yes~
<ere4si> niufox: a live cd should boot itself?
<bazhang> niufox: there perhaps is a lfs channel; this is #ubuntu :}
<toodles> iSE: System->Preferences->Sound->Music and Movies
<niufox> eracc, I know~ but I want to boot it from my harddisk~
<tattoo_> how do you install the screenlets on ubuntu
<Iggz> Question, given the noted issues with AMDs graphic drivers and Linux - I changed my 1600 back to a geforce 6200 - are there any moded AMD drivers you would recommend?
<niufox> bazhang, I know~ but I use the ubuntu system ~
<toodles> iSE: sorry, that's not right, 1 sec
<iSE> toodles, yes but i want the music n movies to go to two different soundcards. I want music to go through my soundblaster (default) as with all other sounds. I want JUST the movies, JUST totem to go through my inbuilt one
<bazhang> niufox: okay :}
<Locksm> How do i connect via Wi-Fi to a hidden network with a wep 128 ascii encryption where i have to select the channel to CH3?
<iSE> I cud just change to using xine like i do with other KDE distros, but id rather use gstreamer as its the ubuntu way as it were
<niufox> bazhang, I just want to slove this question under the  ubuntu os~
<toodles> iSE: I don't think that's possible because totem relies on gstreamer for it's settings.
<tattoo_> can I install ubuntu on a mac
<bazhang> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/livecd/documentation.html might be a good place to start niufox
<iSE> so can i not change the settings of gstreamer just for totem, or wud that effect the music
<bazhang> tattoo_: yes
<r3zon8> real simple, i dont get a graphical login after installer ubuntu server 7.1, how can i get one?
<bazhang> tattoo_: intel or ppc?
<r3zon8> installing*
<Sharpie> how can i see my gpu's temp? (i can see it in nvidia-settings but i want something simple like hddtemp)
<toodles> iSE: That would also effect your music. As far as I know it's just a single set of settings for gstreamer.
<TheNo1Yeti> r3zon8: I'm guessing probably because the server install is a stripped installation and doesn't include an X server by default
<toodles> iSE: let me just check something
<niufox> bazhang, yes ~ I have print it . but ~ U know, I can't find any usefly info.
<TheNo1Yeti> Hence why it's half the size of the desktop installer
<tattoo_> intel
<niufox> bazhang, I have also read it ~
<iSE> toodles, is there no way i can copy the gstreamer settings into a folder say $HOME/.totem n get totem to read from them instead of the general ones?
<bazhang> niufox: they do have their own irc channel as well--just a suggestion as I think it will elude most here (at least me) :}
<b4d> hi, anyone has any experience connecting to internet trough motorola v3xx? Tutorial links appreciated, tnx
<niufox> bazhang, ok~ thanks a lot ~~~
<bazhang> tattoo_: dual boot or wipe os x
<niufox> you are a kind man~
<Locksm> addendum, my wifi is a broadcom btw
<zen-xstat> any kxdocker user here ????
<bazhang> b4d: that a cellphone?
<toodles> iSE: just checking now
<tattoo_> i want to wipe os x
<iSE> toodles, thanx it is appreciated
<b4d> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> b4d: have the precise model number?
<b4d> bazhang: razr v3xx
<tattoo_> n/a yet
<iSE> toodles, i spend ages configuring xorg.conf to as per usual to get it configured correctly the way i want it, but now its just the sound, somet i've never had a problem with before. I can always change totem to use xine, im just curious if its actually possible in gstreamer
<bazhang> tattoo_: you can use the x86 iso; though you should do some reading first--www.ubuntu-tutorials.com is a good place to start
<tattoo_> a friend ask because he seen my ubuntu on the this machine
<bazhang> b4d: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343989&page=11
<bazhang> tattoo_: the one area to watch out for will be wireless--is this a laptop?
<toodles> iSE: I understand. I've looked though the man pages and gconf settings for totem and can't find anything on it. I guess for now you'll have to use xine/mplayer/vlc. I believe that the sound system is being changed for hardy (ubuntu 8.04) and will allow more advanced behaviour.
<tattoo_> yes
<b4d> bazhang: thx, I'll take a look
<mame_> hi there again
<bazhang> b4d: no worries :}
<netdefilr> is there anything to setup to get crontab working properly?
<mame_> after rebooting and not getting anything to work in the FB of the system I am getting frustrated.
<netdefilr> in gutsy gibbon
<thor> mame_ are you still trying to boot to a command prompt?
<bazhang> tattoo_: then that link I showed you upthread will be a good place to look first
<arbri> where do i find a decent antivirus for ubuntu?
<tattoo_> thank you
<arbri> is it neccessary anyway
<arbri> ?
<dgjones> !virus | arbri
<ubotu> arbri: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<iSE> toodles, thankyou for ur help. Im just going to install totem with the xine backend. is there much difference between gstreamer n xine newayz? or is it just a case of personal preference?
<toodles> iSE: In case you're interested in reading up on it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/CleanupAudioJumble
<arbri> thnx
<bazhang> arbri: are you running a mail server with windows machines?
<arbri> no just
<arbri> ubuntu
<iSE> toodles, thanx i'll take a look now
<bazhang> arbri: then probably not necessary
<arbri> dont i risk getting infected
<mame_> Doesnt ubuntu use the inittab?
<SorryAll> how not to install linux: http://www.start.no/tegneserier/m/mstriper/m20071206.gif
<SorryAll> haha
<bazhang> arbri: you should read that link upthread
<arbri> ok thn
<arbri> x
<sudobash> hey is there a way to bridge two broandband connection with ubuntu with two NIC's to improve bandwidth?
<thor> sudobash nope...don't think that will work
<bazhang> sudobash: if you find out, please report here :} seems unlikely though
<TheNo1Yeti> What about bridge-utils?
<thor> sudobash besides...you will never reach full i/o on your broadband connection as it is...there are almost always bottlenecks downstream
<cens0red> hi. How come, in my gutsy gibbon system, there's nothing in /proc/bus/usb, even though I have a usb device attached?
<sudobash> but its two seperate ISP's
<sudobash> ADSL and COMCAST
<TheNo1Yeti> Aroo?
<TheNo1Yeti> Yea, on that end no I got nothing
<sudobash> maybe OpenBSD could do it?
<toodles> cens0red: To see your attached devices type: lsusb
<lusum> hi, i have an hal problem with kubuntu: i cannot eject cd nor mount keys with kio and hal is running
<bazhang> sudobash: unlikely, but please tell us if you succeed
<lusum> distro: gutsy
<sudobash> ok
<TheNo1Yeti> sudobash for a single isp I know bridge-utils is what you need.  For dual isps I honestly have nothing and that honestly sounds insane
<thor> sudobash  and how are you going to get the other end (wherever it is) to split the data into two streams addressed to two IPs?
<sudobash> yeah true
<TrioTorus> Update Manager gives me this: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<TrioTorus>  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.  I tried that, but machine hangs.
<cens0red> toodles it's harder than that, because I have to find some way to link them, as with this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122#head-b1eaf5e95be3998a41e9de3f88cfc809648ba15c
<sudobash> you would need and app the utilizes both Bandwidths seperatly
<toodles> cens0red: try /dev/bus/usb
<cens0red> toodles ty.
<TheNo1Yeti> sudobash: the problem with what you are wanting to do is this.  You would have two different ip addresses requesting the same information.  Therefore the receiving end would be handling two requests and therefore giving two sets of data.  You would ultimately not experience a bandwidth increase because each nic would be receiving the same amount of data (ie a full download) and would then have to somehow figure out how to merge all that informa
<Calibre> hi, does anyone know how to fix this gnome-panel bug the one where it has dotted lines around menu panel? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525380 http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308632
<Locksm> How do i connect via Wi-Fi to a hidden network with a wep 128 ascii encryption where i have to select the channel to Channel 3? its a broadcom device Ive read a guide, so i got the drivers installed, but i cant seem to get connection to the network entering the code, it just goes trying to connect and then abbandons it, and reverts back to the rj 45 conection
<sudobash> so write an app that decides which NIC to use for Which connections depending on what ports connection and bandwidth needs
<toodles> Calibre: I'm only curious, what happens when you press Tab? Do the dotted lines move?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> where can i download firefox 1.5 for speed on my machine?
<sudobash> #linux says its possible
<Calibre> toodles: nope, dotted lines stay.
<TheNo1Yeti> Then they are greater geeks than I
<bazhang> they were pulling your leg surely
<christophe> #ubuntu.fr ??
<christophe> hello
<toodles> Calibre: Can you press Alt+F1, and then press Tab?
<christophe> please what is the channel for help ubuntu FRANCE please ?
<RatThing> Locksm you still there?
<kitofhawaii> sudobash: definitely possible. read up on policy routing/QoS
<r3zon8> on 7.10 server, default install, will my thin clients get a graphical login?
<TheNo1Yeti> !fr | christophe
<ubotu> christophe: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Locksm> yup
<toodles> christophe: to change channel type: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Calibre> toodles: tryed it the alt-f1 opens menu then I pressed tab and dotted lines stayed and didn't move.
<christophe> ok thank you very much
<christophe> bye
<RatThing> Locksm are you entering an ESSID ?
<kitofhawaii> sudobash: definitely too complicated to get into on an irc channel though :)
<Locksm> Essid ?
<manu_> ola
<Locksm> i enter the wireless application thing
<Locksm> and enter the ssid assigned, molly select 128 wep ascii
<toodles> Calibre: That's an odd one. I'm afraid I'm no help.
<Locksm> enter the code 2 times, and select ok
<russe11> I'm running eclipse on ubuntu feisty and keep getting out of memory/heap space errors. Can anyone help?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> where is firefox 1.5? can i get it? like in xfce desktop
<vb> I installed netbeans 5.5.1 using .sh installation, now I want to remove it because netbeans 6.0 is here, how do I remove it ?
<RatThing> Locksm the wireless settings should ask you for an id for the wireles hub/router. the name that it is called?
<Locksm> i might be doing it wrongly though, im a newbi rookie at ubuntu / linux
<Locksm> its hidden
<Locksm> so i have to add it
<FreePBX8826> I have multiple PCI and USB sound cards. system default always selects the wrong one. how so I fix?
<RatThing> Locksm can I private message you coz your text is getting lost with all the others :-)
<Calibre> toodles ahh ok thanks anyway :) had same problem since fiesty, only workaround is to click volume control then silder then click off then I cannot see the lines.
<open_lad> guys!!! i am frustrated. my device : Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0c45:613a Microdia  webcam donot work.
<kitofhawaii> sudobash: http://www.policyrouting.org/ (for policy routing with linux)
<toodles> Calibre: that's an odd one alright. Does it happen when you create a new user for yourself and login with the new user?
<Calibre> toodles: yep same thing with main user and new.
<RatThing> Locksm did you get my PM?
<dm> Hello. Any idea how to exclude the root user from pam-mysql rules? (I locked out myself, even root w/ pubkey couldn't login, after connection to database server got lost.)
<jerdude98> Any good suggestions for linux game freebies (websites)
<Locksm> yes
<Locksm> i did
<Locksm> and i wrote back
<toodles> Calibre: Can you paste the contens of ~/.gnome2/main ?
<Locksm> 5 lines so far..
<daz> High everyone. I'm seriously struggling to find a way to increase the amount of RAM Java allocates to my browser. Can anyone help?
<RatThing> Locksm are you registered?
<Alan-D> Can anybody help with an install of Proftpd?
<Locksm> ohhh waait
<Locksm> i need to register
<Locksm> doh
<CarlFK> I have a pdf  that is just one image.  I need a utility to extract the image.  is there something like this in the repos?
<open_lad> how to make webcam work on ubuntu 7.10
<m1r> hello
<Locksm> sec ill register :D
<Calibre> toodles: sure whats that site again where I can paste the contents then post a link, I forgot
<RatThing> Locksm ok
<dgjones> !webcam | open_lad
<ubotu> open_lad: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tung> hi
<dgjones> !paste | Calibre
<ubotu> Calibre: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vb> UBUNTUISLOVED: wouldn't the command just delete the directory , instead of uninstalling ?
<Calibre> dgjones: thanks
<adaminla> My panel went from the top of the desktop to the right side. How doI get it back on top?
<Whitor> Hi, Whenever I reboot my computer, after logging in, my nautilus and gnome sessions stall loading... I have to ctrl-alt-bkspc to return to a login screen, on the second time it gets further... but still doesn't load all the way, sometimes with generic settings..., Then on the Magical third login, it works. I have all my proper menus and desktop icons ... any ideas ?
<vb> I installed netbeans 5.5.1 using .sh installation, now I want to remove it because netbeans 6.0 is here, how do I remove it ?
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/text/xpdf-utils  , pdfimages (PDF image extractor)
<komputes> Can someone tell me how to archive two files in RAR (COMMAND LINE)
<toodles> Calibre: In this case the file should only contain a single line - if it does, it's ok to paste it here (as it obviously doesn't use more space than !paste)
<kitofhawaii> adaminla: double-click-drag the bar where you want it
<Calibre> toodles: yep, my bad it's Dock=LocationBar\\0,3,1,0\\ToolBar\\0,2,1,0\\MenuBar\\0,1,1,0
<aldren> hi guys, i am getting different troubles to try to boot my pc with ubuntu 7.10 CD, after some checks i got this error message on screen "Permission Denied", does anyone know how to repair that?
<kitofhawaii> adaminla: or just click-drag works :)
<komputes> Can someone tell me how to archive two files in RAR (COMMAND LINE)
<komputes> RAR is the compression tool to compress in RAR form the command line
<bazhang> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<adaminla> nothing happens when I try to drag it.
<vb> why is no one helping me :(
<Ax3> komputes, man rar
<toodles> Calibre: nothing odd about that. I don't know what could be causing it. Sorry about that.
<Truckdriver> quick question....
<Calibre> toodles: ok, thanks again. it's strange happens on a reinstall everytime too.
<kitofhawaii> komputes: "rar a myrar.rar <file1> <file2>"
<komputes> baz ubotu Ax3, tried the man, the site, i just need to know how to create an archive (example string) since i keep getting errors
<komputes> Kitar|st:  THANKS!
<Truckdriver> i need to copy changed files in one directory (including subdirectories) from one hdd to another
<guillaume__> hi everyone
<komputes> kitofhawaii: THANKS
<Ax3> lol
<Ax3> you obviously didn't read...
<Truckdriver> can a cp command do that
<bazhang> that policy routing site is still resolving :{
<mavi-> Truckdriver: cp -u /from/* /to/
<bar> The petition!!!!! http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/mainactor/index.html
<guillaume__> i'm having trouble accessing a web site..
<mavi-> Truckdriver: -u is update, only newer files get copied
<guillaume__> FF wont resolv but I can ping
<Truckdriver> thanks mavi
<gordonjcp> adaminla: right click on the panel, and Configure (or something like that)
<bazhang> bar: no spam please
<jasonago> hello
<adaminla> Tried to drag panel back to top of desktop but panel will not move. What else canI do?
<Ax3> komputes, next time, run "rar" without any command line options
<gordonjcp> adaminla: right click and see what pops up?
<guillaume__> weird problem
<FluxD> For some reason Nautilus wont load my External drive. I et this erro "Nautilus cannot display "/media/FreeAgent Drive"." any clue what this means?
<guillaume__> Ive tried so many thing
<lusepuster> adaminla, does it react at all?
<Calibre> anyone know the address for the gnome irc channel?
<guillaume__> changed TCP window scaling
<Ax3> you'll clearly see in the documentation that: Usage:     rar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...> <@listfiles...> <path_to_extract\>
<kitofhawaii> Truckdriver: truckdriver: just add "-r" switch to grab all the subdir's
<gordonjcp> guillaume__: what exactly is the error that you're getting?
<guillaume__> I dont get any error
<gordonjcp> Calibre: it's probably on their IRC server
<guillaume__> Firefox is waiting
<gordonjcp> Calibre: iirc irc.gimp.org
<gordonjcp> guillaume__: and never times out?
<Calibre> gordonjcp: ty :)
<Ax3> i hate people that don't read....
<guillaume__> try it: www.arxtechcanada.com
<Ax3> SMACK*
<adaminla> No
<galdar\linux> Hi any there know Mercury IM?
<gordonjcp> guillaume__: it's either broken or very slow for me, too
<guillaume__> other machine on the same local network
<lusepuster> Ax3, no need to be rude
<galdar\linux> Kinda need to configuere so it says a sound when people writes
<guillaume__> Very fast on other machine
<gordonjcp> guillaume__: looks like the server isn't serving
<guillaume__> but why it pingÉ
<guillaume__> ?
<galdar\linux> and maybe a pop when people are login on...
<kitofhawaii> Ax3: you should love them. great consultants know how to use a help file, customers don't :)
<Ax3> lusepuster, im far from being rude, unless we hail from completely different cultural backgrounds...
<guillaume__> I've diabled Ipv6 in firefox
<Ax3> the man pages are the repository of all human knowledge
<gordonjcp> guillaume__: just because it can respond to ping, doesn't mean it's actually running an http server ;-)
<guillaume__> changed tcp window scaling to 0
<Ax3> kitofhawaii, agreed
<adaminla> No. When I try to drag nothing happens. Also right click does not bring up  configure.
<guillaume__> but why windows or mac can acces it
<gordonjcp> guillaume__: mac can't access that server, either
<TheNo1Yeti> http://xkcd.com/294/   <--- What happens when you don't rtfm
<guillaume__> realy?
<guillaume__> not a lot of people is having this trouble
<TheNo1Yeti> whoops, wrong one
<gordonjcp> guillaume__: not from here...
<Ax3> kitofhawaii, this place should really be stop number 3 for people, 1) man pages 2) ubuntuforums.org or google 3) #ubuntu heh
<guillaume__> i have google analytic on this web site
<gordonjcp> guillaume__: I suspect you've got dodgy routing somewhere
<guillaume__> and on windows machin can access the stats
<bazhang> Ax3: stop four imo; first should be teh google
<guillaume__> dodgy?
<TheNo1Yeti> http://xkcd.com/293/  = read the man pages
<Ax3> bazhang, well you get the general idea ^^
<komputes> Ax3: Ithink the issue was that I was doing rar -a instead of simply rar a
<bazhang> Ax3: yup :}
<Ax3> komputes, yea rar would have shown you that... lol ^^
<guillaume__> what does it mean dodgy?
<Ax3> bouncy?
<bazhang> guillaume__: it means somewhat troublesome
<Ax3> lol yea "not good"
<guillaume__> anyone with windows here can access www.arxtechcanada.com
<guillaume__> or www.ceradyna.com
<kitofhawaii> komputes: yah a lot of the older commands have some interesting command lines...but Ax3 has a point, man pages are the best places (though the rar man isn't all that good in my opinion)
<komputes> kitofhawaii: Ax3: yeah, I spend 30 minutes on man page before coming here, but thanks for the help
<Ax3> OPTIONS
<Ax3>        After the program name comes a command and then optional switches with  dashes
<Ax3>        before them.
<Ax3> lol it's cleary there, that's all im saying :p
<pegger> it is possible to make script start running once someone logs in, say in the .profile?
<erUSUL> pegger: yes why not?
<YeagerRobber_> Anyone know how to enable menubar and hide join/quits in LostiRC?
<komputes> kitofhawaii: I know tar is recommended over RAR, but it's just for compatibility/standardization
<kitofhawaii> Ax3: true, but with rar you don't use dashes for the major op's :)
<pegger> erUSUL: you fimilar with the script command,  I want it to start running once a user logs in, I am not tyring to do somethign evil, it is just a contractor I want to see how the install is done
<adaminla> lusepester. no it does not react at all.
<OdinCheLOVEk1> fg
<Ax3> kitofhawaii, major ops are in this case called commands, so the docs are correct, you don't need dashes correct, only for additional options
<anoneknewmoose> does anybody know how to disable spell check in pidgin? it's driving me nuts, and no one on the forum answered
<guillaume__> how can I confirm that is not my machine the problem
<Optyx> anoneknewmoose: it should be under plugins in the buddy list
<guillaume__> why can i get this to work
<amun_dey> hy all
<guillaume__> hi
<kitofhawaii> Ax3: aye...but you'd admit you're more tech savvy than most as well, so be happy you can understand that first read, while others can't all i'm saying :)
<guillaume__> Ax3: what should i do next
<ray_> hi how you repiar tcp/ip in ubuntu
<Ax3> kitofhawaii, hehe
<kitofhawaii> ray_: what's not working?
<ray_> hi how you repir the tcp/ip in ubuntu
<Ax3> what's not working guillaume__
<ray_> kit tcp/ip i need to repirt it
<ray_> how do i in ubuntu
<guillaume__> Access the web site
<ray_> thanks
<ray_> on windows to get here to ask
<rafaelsoaresbr> hi all. how do I to know if my shript was acepted?
<guillaume__> that very strange
<kitofhawaii> ray_: as in replace the stack? is it not getting an address?
<ray_> kit yes
<guillaume__> i've tried so many things
<ray_> as in repair it as windows user call it
<guillaume__> disable ipv6
<guillaume__> safe mode on FF
<niq> any hints for debugging a dpkg failure?
<Ax3> routing issue with your ISP?
<niq> dpkg.log says "half-installed" then "not installed"
<ray_> kit still with me
<kitofhawaii> ray_: *scratching head a bit* i guess i'm not quite sure how things are breaking so much
<ray_> kit o ok
<kitofhawaii> ray_: in windows, i know right click repair, but that basically flushes the information and reconnects.  it sounds like you have a worse issue
<ray_> kit you know how to repair the tcp/ip in ubuntu
<niq> and "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-player_1.0.2-2_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10"
<Ax3> i feel like we're talking to bots sometimes
<Ax3> lol...
<kromcuich> i followed these rules to get internet connection sharing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 . now i want to switch it off cos i cant get my normal wifing to connect anymore. how can i do it?
<ray_> ok any one here know how to repair the tcp/ip in ubuntu
<Zhaozhou> ray_, repair? is it broke?
<ray_> zh yes on vista right now to get here
<Ax3> ray you can adjust your parameters in /proc/sys/net
<ray_> zh need to repair my tcp/ip stack
<Ax3> whole lots of fun options to play with
<ray_> ax3 the whole stack broken need to repair it
<Zhaozhou> ray_, compile a new kernel?
<ray_> zh nope
<Ax3> yea if it's that bad, time to rollback to a previous kernel or rebuild...
<carlos_> Hi
<anoneknewmoose> optyx: I don't see it anywhere :-\ (i've gone through all the plugins and don't see anything that seems applicable)
<ray_> ax3 how i go back to old kernel
<Zhaozhou> ray_, since the whole tcp/ip-stack is there, why not?
<carlos_> is it possible to add a network route for each user?
<ray_> zh not showing up at all
<Zhaozhou> ray_, define "not showing up"
<ray_> zh not getting ip and tell me to repair tcp/ip stack
<ray_> everytime
<Optyx> anoneknewmoose: I was wrong it's under the coversation tab in the preferences.  uncheck highlight mispelled words.
<ray_> zh understand
<guillaume__> sorry ax3
<guillaume__> missed something?
<ray_> zh some how its getting a other ip other than my routor one
<Zhaozhou> ray_, if the tcp/ip-stack really is corrupt, which i've never seen before, then the only solution i can see is a new kernel.
<ray_> see that now
<anoneknewmoose> optyx: oh duh, can't believe I didn't see that. Thank you!!
<Optyx> anoneknewmoose:Your welcome.
<Zhaozhou> ray_, So tcp/ip is working, its just.. now working well?
<ray_> zh ok how i flush the tcp/ip stack in ubuntu to see if pull my routor ip
<kitofhawaii> ray_: if you ping 172.0.0.1 does that work?
<kitofhawaii> ray_: to get a new address, it's "sudo dhclient <interface>"
<Zhaozhou> ray_, Depends on what you want to flush.
<kitofhawaii> ray_: that'd give you verbose info what's not working
<ray_> zh not pinging
<m0dY> could i start multiple GDM on different displays?
<KyleS-work> Anyone have any success with that kernel check program?
<Ax3> i really doubt that your stack is broken
<Ax3> i really do lol
<Zhaozhou> ray_, do as kitofhawaii sais, ping yourself.
<Ax3> that just doesn't really happen
<withaY> Is there an easy way to strip certain characters out of filenames for all files in a folder?
<fredl> hi guys, how do I make soundjuicer create mp3 files?
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ sudo s2both; s2both: Could not stat the resume device file. Reason: No such file or directory" What does 'stat' mean here?
<kromcuich> can someone help me with backtracking settings implemented from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 pls
<ray_> zh how i do that
<Zhaozhou> ray_, ping 127.0.0.1
<inkvizitor> anyone used laptop Acer Extensa 5220 under Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> fredl: choose the mp3 profile from the Fromat drop down menu?
<ray_> zh that pings ok
<rafaelsoaresbr1> I've requested an CD from shipit website. How can I know if it was acepted?
<kitofhawaii> Zhaozhou: oops...dyslexic me :)
<Zhaozhou> ray_, then network is working, nothing wrong with your tcp/ip-t
<femmebot> Hello all, can someone please send me a file with the /etc/apt/ and /var/cache/lib directories archived together?
<Zhaozhou> ray_, -stack*
<bullgard4> withaY: Use find -r exec
<fredl> erUSUL - I don't seem to have that profile.
<ray_> just need to get all other ip other than my routor out of tcp stack
<femmebot> I just freshly installed ubuntu and cannot get my eagle-usb modem to work- so no access to internet.
<ray_> like flush it and start fresh like first installed
<fredl> erUSUL, however when I go into 'edit profiles', I see that it's there
<ray_> then let it pick it back up zh how i do this
<femmebot> i can get it done if I've got the kernel sources which i'll need to compile the more recent release of the eagle-usb driver.
<inkvizitor68sl> anyone used laptop Acer Extensa 5220 under Ubuntu?
<femmebot> anyone? someone? :D
<Zhaozhou> ray_, dhclient <interface> will give you a new ip, if thats what you are looking for
<kitofhawaii> ray_: did you configure a static ip address on your computer?
<ray_> no
<Zhaozhou> ray_, that will probe for a DHCP-server, a.k.a. your router.
<fredl> erUSUL, also when I select the MP3 profile for editting, I can edit it, it has the 'active' checkmark etc.
<ray_> how i dhcleint
<erUSUL> fredl: my gnome is in spanish and it says raughly Cd quality,audio MP3 etc
<ray_> zh
<kitofhawaii> ray_: "dhclient <interface>" then come back here with any errors/messages that come up
<Zhaozhou> ray_, dhclient <interface>, interface is probably eth0, you can check that with ifconfig.
<guillaume__> any ubuntu user can access www.ceradyna.com?
<inkvizitor68sl> brrrr..... RUSSIANS!!!! отзовитесь блин!
<NET||abuse> wtf.... oh jeezus,, i sent a support request to a hosting company, they gotit and replied, however nowhere in my sent items can i find the origional email... where the hell did it go,
<NET||abuse> I'm on evolution here on gutsy
<NET||abuse> my mail server is an old dapper box, running postfix under ispconfig
<hellboy195> guillaume__: no :/
<ray_> zh im on ubuntu 7.04 with ubuntu ce
<inkvizitor68sl> guillaume__, im not
<ray_> zh not right command tell me
<NET||abuse> where the bloody hell would this email have gone too??
<guillaume__> wow, so more that 3 user now..
<NET||abuse> I've double checked the webmail interface for the email account also, nothing on sent items, nothing on the local folders sent items under evolution either..??
<ray_> zh what i do now
<NET||abuse> feckit,, anyon ehave a suggestion where else this email might be now?
<inkvizitor68sl> пляяяяяя..... тут русские есть?
<ray_> zh since dont work
<galdar\linux> Hi any there know Mercury IM? Kinda need to configuere so it says a sound when people write and maybe a pop when people are login on...
<kitofhawaii> NET||abuse: i know evolution by default uses local sendmail but it generally keeps a copy in evolution
<Zhaozhou> ray_, look, run ifconfig first, eth0 will probably be the interface pointing out to the internet. If so, run dhclient eth0, then report back.
<fredl> when I start up gnome-audio-profile-properties there's a profile called 'CD quality, MP3'. That profile does not show up in sound juicer's output formats, how do I fix that?
<NET||abuse> kitofhawaii, on my account preferences i set it to upload sent items to the inbox->sent items under the imap account for that email account
<NET||abuse> the very next mail appears just fine in sent items there from the same account
<bazhang> !ru | inkvizitor68sl
<ubotu> inkvizitor68sl: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<NET||abuse> kitofhawaii, so this is very bloody strange..
<ray_> zh i get this can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied
<ray_> Can't create /var/run/dhclient.pid: Permission denied
<ray_> drop_privileges: could not set group id: Operation not permitted
<inkvizitor68sl> thanks
<Locksm> back
<NET||abuse> kitofhawaii, it's that one email i really need to refer back on.
<unop> sudo dhclient ...
<Ax3> bbl
<kitofhawaii> NET||abuse: have you tried doing a search for it in evolution?
<Zhaozhou> ray_, sudo dhclient eth0
<Locksm> so, regarding my wifi setup, its not hidden, but apparently ive screwed up my wifi driver settings, so i need to find a suitable driver for my broadban wifi card
<Zhaozhou> ray_, as unop said.
<unop> sudo !$   in bash would work
<unop> errm, actually .. ignore that
<fredl> how hard can a simple question about a CD ripper be to answer...
<NET||abuse> kitofhawaii, i find that anythign under the imap accounts on my machine (i have 5 accounts under imap at present) never get searched, it's something i've been meening to figure out.
<ray_> zh i get this
<kitofhawaii> NET||abuse: i'd try doing an advanced search under All Accounts
<ray_> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.4
<ray_> Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
<ray_> All rights reserved.
<ray_> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<ray_> Listening on LPF/eth0/00:1c:23:8b:3b:ff
<ray_> Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:1c:23:8b:3b:ff
<ray_> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<ray_> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
<ray_> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
<ray_> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<ray_> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<unop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ray_> ^[[1;2BNo DHCPOFFERS received.
<NET||abuse> kitofhawaii, ok, i'll give it a go.
<Zhaozhou> !pastebin | ray_
<coldboot> How do you view print jobs in Ubuntu?
<galdar\linux> !mercury
<ubotu> ray_: please see above
<ray_> zh yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mercury - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<galdar\linux> !mercuryim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mercuryim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ray_> zh ok sorry
<ray_> zh what i do now
<Zhaozhou> ray_, anyways, there is no dhcp-servers.
<ray_> zh ok routor shoud give one
<kitofhawaii> ray_: it works on windows on that box?
<coldboot> Is there any way you can see print jobs in Ubuntu?
<ray_> kit yes'
<Zhaozhou> ray_, Atleast, not in eth0. Do you have multiple interfaces?
<kitofhawaii> coldboot: there's always the old "lpq" :)
<ray_> my isp gave me stic witch is in my routor and routor is passing out the ip to boxes
<Zhaozhou> ray_, can you pastebin output of ifconfig -a?
<erUSUL> coldboot: in terminal?
<ray_> zh i have eaythernet and wireless in dell e1505
<coldboot> How could Ubuntu be so retarded as to not include a gui print job viewer?
<crossmind> fuck man, 1219 user?!
<crossmind> holy shit u.u
<erUSUL> coldboot: i does, i see it everytime i print a document
<stdin> !language | crossmind
<kitofhawaii> coldboot: applications -> accessories -> manage print jobs
<ubotu> crossmind: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unop> coldboot, it does .. when there are jobs pending .. an icon appears in the "system tray"
<Zhaozhou> crossmind, 1215. (:
<ray_> ok i have eth1 eth0 and lo zh
<unop> ray .. try dhclient on eth1 too ..
<NET||abuse> kitofhawaii, nah, nothing coming up for that email.. the advanced search worked across all the accounts , that was great thanks.. but still can't find the feckin important email.. arse
<unop> maybe thats the interface connected upto your router
<ray_> unop how do i
<Zhaozhou> ray_, since you have a wlan interface, can you pastebin iwconfig too?
<coldboot> I send a job to a samba printer, but nothing appears in the system tray's "Document print status" window.
<unop> sudo dhclient eth1
<fredl> when I start up gnome-audio-profile-properties there's a profile called 'CD quality, MP3'. That profile does not show up in sound juicer's output formats, how do I fix that?
<ray_> zh eth1 eth0
<GIMP22> is there a way to run Ubuntu in a bare bones mode? i.e I don't want anything else but the bare minimum processes running.
<unop> GIMP22, sudo telinit 1
<kitofhawaii> NET||abuse: yah, sounds like it's uhm...mia, but with IMAP that means it appears to be lost on the server end or something went wrong sticking it up there
<GIMP22> ah thanks
<ray_> uop that works
<Locksm> ubunto is gnome based and not kde based right ?
<Zhaozhou> GIMP22, dont install the desktop edition
<bruenig> Locksm, k
<Zhaozhou> ray_, both saying "no wireless extension"?
<ray_> unop i get this
<dayan> I cant install amarok nor amarok-xine because it says I dont have some dependencings or something
<ray_> Listening on LPF/eth1/00:13:02:d5:d9:21
<ray_> Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:13:02:d5:d9:21
<ray_> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<GIMP22> err I want to get benchmark results but don't want background noise
<Zhaozhou> !pastebin > ray_
<Locksm> A: Many people encounter this problem. It's unlikely that reinstalling the firmware or ndiswrapper will solve it. Your best bet is to install wicd. For several users, wicd solves this problem.
<ray_> all i get is eth1 and eth0
<GIMP22> (but don't want to have to reinstall Ubuntu w/o a GUI etc..)
<Locksm> what is wicd ?
<pike_> dayan: do you still get the error after doing a sudo apt-get update
<dgjones> !info wicd
<ubotu> Package wicd does not exist in gutsy
<v-dogg> good evening, if ubuntu says the resolution is 1680x1050 (widescreen) but the image is still 4:3 (black areas in the sides) should I blame ubuntu, my graphics card or my monitor (Acer Al2216W) ?
<ray_> zh i have ubuntu intel wireless driver in here
<ray_> ]i have intel 3945 abg card
<kriel> What's the really flashy desktop manager for ubuntu? The word 'beryl' comes to mind, but I'm not sure if that's the right software, or if it's even implemented in ubuntu.
<unop> GIMP22, runlevel one gives you just a root shell with most services disabled
<Zhaozhou> ray_, is eth0 or eth1 the wireles c
<FurryNemesis> kriel, compiz fusion
<kitofhawaii> kriel: compiz
<kriel> FurryNemesis: kitofhawaii: THanks.
<unop> GIMP22, you could customize another runlevel to include just the services you need
<FurryNemesis> np
<ray_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<xybre> Screen thinks backspace is delete on ubuntu, how can I change this behaviour?
<Zhaozhou> ray_, same with eth1?
<ray_> eth1      IEEE 802.11g  Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz
<ray_>           Access Point: 00:17:3F:04:4D:92   Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:14 dBm
<ray_>           Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<ray_>           Power Management:off
<ray_>           Link Quality=81/100  Signal level=-54 dBm  Noise level=-55 dBm
<ray_>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:1  Rx invalid frag:0
<ray_>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:44   Missed beacon:0
<ray_> sorry for large text
<dgjones> !paste | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pike_> xybre: stty setting i think
<Terrasque> ray_: Thank you for not spamming this channel with junk
<unop> ray_, dude .. dont spam the channel -- there's the pastebin to do that
<ray_> unop ok
<ray_> zh what i do
<pike_> xybre: this discusses pretty much the same thing http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040930002324870
<bruenig> ray_, stop doing that, you keep on doing it
<ray_> ok will rember it
<ray_> zh still here'
<Zhaozhou> ray_, you have a firewall on there?
<ray_> on routor yes  not software not up at this time
<Zhaozhou> ray_, okay, does your router have a logging feature?
<ray_> yes zh
<ray_> but can clear it
<Zhaozhou> ray_, have you ever used tcpdump?
<ray_> zh no
<kitofhawaii> ray_: are you trying to use wireless or wired? i don't remember if you answered that yet
<ray_> wireless ok here on ubuntu
<xybre> pike_: "~/.terminfo -> x/" the -> means a subdirectory I assume? Seems like really esoteric syntax when a simple / would do fine
<ray_> since uses resticed driver
<kitofhawaii> ray_: do you have encryption on your wireless network? (WEP, WPA)
<Zhaozhou> ray_, check the logs, see if your DHCP-packets is getting sent at all
<ray_> kit wpa
<ray_> zh yes it is just chjhjecked
<pike_> xybre: yeah thats the way i read it.  hey they are mac guys...
<kitofhawaii> ray_: ah...wpa's a real pain to get working. try turning off encryption and confirming that's working first before enabling encryption
<Zhaozhou> ray_, chjhjecked?
<femmebot> Hello,. can someone please help me with an adsl problem?
<ray_> kit both wpa and off works
<Zhaozhou> kitofhawaii, i think he is trying to enable the wired connection
<kitofhawaii> ray_: in ubuntu?
<ray_> zh i have checked works
<ray_> kit yes
<josh_> Hey. > I'm trying to use limewire, but nothing is working? I can't download o.O I've removed/re-installed ut nothing
<ray_> kit its using the restriced driver for intel 3945 abg wireless
<Caleb__> help
<Caleb__> upps
<ray_> kit i have dell e1505
<kitofhawaii> Zhaozhou: oh...
<Zhaozhou> ray_, okay, then, do a "tcpdump -i eth0", se if you are receiving any packets at all
<Caleb__> how can i enter at ubuntu spanish channel_
<Caleb__> ?
<dgjones> !es | Caleb__
<ubotu> Caleb__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Zhaozhou> ray_, do a dhclient eth0 at the same time, in another terminal
<kitofhawaii> ray_: left click network manager in the upper right hand corner, then click "wired network"
<andrzj> can anyone help me in installin Compiz Fusion
<ray_> za i get sock err
<ray_> kit its on showing
<Zhaozhou> ray_, run sudo.
<Zhaozhou> ray_, just make yourself root with sudo -s, in both terminals.
<bazhang> !compiz | andrzj
<ubotu> andrzj: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ray_> ok zh
<ray_> i an root
<andrzj> thanx bazhang
<Zhaozhou> ray_, now start "tcpdump -i eth0" on the first one, then do a dhclient eth0 on the other. Pastebin both outputs.
<bazhang> no problems andrzj :}
<Zhaozhou> ray_, you can ctrl+c the tcpdump when the dhclient has finished.
<ray_> zh ok its lisioning
<amun_dey> :)
<andrzj> or was ubotu
<DEAthKA> cam asta e:)
<ray_> zh still lisioning
<StupidBoldEagle> Can someone please send me your /etc/apt/ and /var/lib/cache archived together?
<DEAthKA> heloo guys
<Zhaozhou> ray_, is dhclient finished?
<DEAthKA> new to ubuntu
<ray_> zh no
<andy_> DEAthKA: that makes 2
<ray_> zh want me to do same with eth1
<Zhaozhou> ray_, nah.
<Zhaozhou> ray_, eth1 was working, right?
<poe-t-w> yo gus. how come there is no modules section in xorg.xonf in xubuntu 7.10?
<ray_> zh yes
<poe-t-w> How come there is no modules section in xorg.xonf in xubuntu 7.10?
<Zhaozhou> ray_, great. (:
<ray_> zh how i get the new 3945 abg driver
<ray_> \i never instaslled it
<bazhang> !wifi | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<StupidBoldEagle> what kernel is used for gutsy gibbon?
<bruenig> !info linux-image
<ubotu> linux-image: Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<StupidBoldEagle> bruenig, I am assuming thats the kernel installed by default. I am having a connectivity probelem. damned eagle usb modem wont work.
<mike3_> hey follks... how's it goinnnnnnnng?
<StupidBoldEagle> but since i can't reload my repos, i don't know how to get the kernel sources in order to build the modem driver
<bruenig> StupidBoldEagle, um yes I think it is a fair assumption that there is a kernel installed
<kevin__> hello, is it possible to make gnome-panel fully hidden when we use the "auto-hide" option?
<bruenig> !info kernel-source
<ubotu> Package kernel-source does not exist in gutsy
<bruenig> !info kernel-sources
<ubotu> Package kernel-sources does not exist in gutsy
<bruenig> hmm
<bruenig> !find kernel
<ubotu> Found: kernel-package, kernel-wedge, klogd, linux-kernel-devel, linux-libc-dev (and 35 others)
<kitofhawaii> bruenig: you ever have entire conversations using just the irc bot? :-D
<ray_> zh i dont see 3945 abg card on there
<ray_> at bot link
<StupidBoldEagle> bruenig, so i'll have to manually search for the 2.6.22.14.21 source then?
<scooby> i am having some trouble, i just installed ubuntu but i cant seem to get my nvidia graphics card (7900gtx) to load properly
<kitofhawaii> scooby: did you enable the restricted repositories?
<rlanham> I have fold path that has a space in
<rlanham> it
<scooby> kitofhawaii: yup, and installed nvidia-settings and, xgl
<bruenig> StupidBoldEagle, there is some package out there
<rlanham> How would I do that path in Apache in conf? It does not like the spaces in the path
<bruenig> I don't recall what it is someone here should know
<kitofhawaii> rlanham did you try substituting "\ " for the spaces?
<StupidBoldEagle> bruenig, it'll be much easier if you can send me your /etc/apt/ and /var/cache/apt/lib (?) both archived together.
<StupidBoldEagle> that way i can generate a download script and get them from a windows box
<bruenig> StupidBoldEagle, yeah I don't use ubuntu
<StupidBoldEagle> do'h
<ray_> kit you still with me
<ray_> ?
<xybre> pike_: didn't work, unfortunately. My backspace key sends a weird character sequence when ubuntu is expecting a ^? it gets something like ^[[3~
<bazhang> ray_: you need to install them
<ray_> that i dont know how to do
<rlanham> this is what I get using this path
<ray_> with out losing my setting never did install of driver under ubuntu yet
<bazhang> ray_: are you averse to a little reading?
<rlanham> media/Shared-Data/Web\ Related/Websites
<ray_> baz no just dont want to mess stuff up
<m0dY> got a question!!!! any idea why after an 'apt-get dist-upgrade' eth0 has change to eth1 ?
<galdar\linux> how can I open a .rar file in ubuntu?
<bazhang> ray_: so if I give you a link on how to do that will you read it?
<bruenig> !info unrar | galdar\linux
<ubotu> galdar\linux: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<ray_> baz the link you gave me says nothing about a 3945 abg card
<andrzj> Can someone help me...Whenever i click on Compiz in Systems it doesnt open...any ideas to why????
<bruenig> !compiz-fusion | andrzj
<ubotu> andrzj: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<eroticon> is it possible to force ubuntu to do an fsck everytime the box boots up?
<eroticon> we have TONS of power outages down here
<eroticon> and often workstations tend to die.
<kitofhawaii> scooby: i'm not all that good with nvidia so here's a link:
<kitofhawaii> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Locksm> bcm43xx-0.3.2-offline.tar.gz file is used for this wifi card BCM4306(Rev 03) right ?
<scooby> kitofhawaii: thanks
<ray_> baz uderstand
<Locksm> bcm43XX-fwcutter and then the guide i got mentions this name... But dunno what its meant with that
<xybre> Changing my terminal setting to RXVT makes screen properly recognize my backspace key.
<SeanTater> I know wireless G usually does not reach 54Mbit theoretical speeds, but in between 2 wireless G  computers and a wireless g router, what practical speed should I expect?
<xybre> I still want to know the source of the problem though, I'm jsut not sure where to look.
<m0dY> got a question!!!! any idea why after an 'apt-get dist-upgrade' eth0 has change to eth1 ?
<ray_> baz the link you gave me says nothing about a 3945 card
<void^> SeanTater: both on wireless? not much, probably a little over 1mB/s
<kitofhawaii> ray_: you have an inspiron 1505?
<ray_> kit yes
<ray_> and never kit have i install driver on ubuntu
<m0dY> Any idea why after an 'apt-get dist-upgrade' eth0 has change to eth1 ?
<ray_> kit is iproute2 good for my card
<ray_> want to use non ubuntu stuff
<SeanTater> void^: okay -- I'm getting about 800kB/s so I'm not too far.. *wrinkles nose
<BlackInside> Question rapide : comment fait-on un ISO depuis un DvD sur Linux ?
<bazhang> m0dY: can you still connect to the internet?
<BlackInside> Par laconsole
<bazhang> !fr | BlackInside
<ubotu> BlackInside: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<m0dY> bazhang: its just a virtual machine, i am monitoring it now through kvm
<void^> SeanTater: yeah, sounds reasonable.. wireless is really bad when you have more than one active peer on the network :)
<genii> m0dY: I had that with Marvell Yukon eth adapter. Somehow it got a new MAC address after upgrade
<BlackInside> Sorry ;)
<m0dY> bazhang: i could change the config files but i wanna know why is this action and wether it could be reversed to the origin?
<m0dY> mmm
<GIMP22> is there a way to verify which run level you are in?
<Laney> Is there a command to list all members of a group?
<kitofhawaii> ray_: i don't know about iproute2...
<Dr_willis> ubuntu defaults to runlevel 2. but then again - i dont think it really does much with the other runlevels other then the 'reboot' level.
<ray_> kit i looking here
<Carl> Hi. Anybody willing to help with wireless problem?
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ray_> http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html#links
<GIMP22> ah thanks
<kitofhawaii> ray_: are you able to get on the internet right now?
<ray_> what good out of them i want to use open soruce stuff
<bazhang> m0dY: you are way above my knowledge level :}
<ray_> yes
<ray_> kit
<m0dY> no prob. :)
<bulmer> Laney cat /etc/group
<Carl> Thanks. I have 7.1 running fine, sees the Linksys USB wireless device
<kitofhawaii> ray_: open source is great, but your intel driver is a restricted driver (non-open source)
<bazhang> ray_: don't complicate it with non-ubuntu stuff imo
<Carl> Seems to have a driver. But I can't figure out how to see any networks
<ray_> ok
<kitofhawaii> ray_: requires you to unlock restricted repositories in synaptic and download "linux-restricted-modules"
<Carl> Hi, anybody here good with wireless?
<keiserr> hi, i already have apache install on my laptop, i now wanted to install tomcat add-on so as it can handle servlets for me, how do i install tomcat as addon with apt-get or aptitude?
<kitofhawaii> Carl: that depends on the wireless question (always does :)
<bulmer> Carl what issues do you have?
<bazhang> hehe
<Carl> OK, I think it's pretty simple. I'm seeing the Linksys usb wireless device, adn it seems to have driver
<ray_> kit i looking at tools like Security and Association daemons
<Carl> Just don't know how to see any networks.
<bulmer> Carl-> iwlist wlan0 scan
<ray_> what one kit would you recamend i see ment on page i posted
<Carl> I'll try that and brb
<yaaar> word
<bazhang> ugh
<ray_> kit?
<skyfalcon866> #kubuntu
<Carl> OK, that shows my network, gives a signal level etc. But my browser doesn't seem to think i'm connected
<aleks^> #macedonia
<aleks^> # j macedonia
<galdar\linux> hey how can I change which language the spell checker is checking for?
<bulmer> Carl does your wlan0 have an ip address assigned to it?
<tomchuk> keiserr: just pastebined a script I used to use on Edgy(?) for installing tomcat with mod_jk (to connect with apache)
<kitofhawaii> ray_: unfortunately, almost all the ones i'm familiar with work so different between them, the gui's are different so it comes down to personal taste (i hated wifi radar, others love it)
<tomchuk> keiserr: http://pastebin.com/m745e8b89
<keiserr> thanks tomchuk
<tomchuk> keiserr: haven't used it in a while though
<tomchuk> keiserr: np
<ray_> kit what would you recamend on page i posted just gotntu few months back  ubuntu back so still trying things
<edsonboasorte> Olá, alquém aki usa o Lazarus
<bulmer> people if you have a directed response, please prefix with a nick or else it will be ignored
<galdar\linux> !spellcheck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spellcheck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ray_> i want to have Security and Association daemons
<edsonboasorte> Olá, alquém aki usa o Lazarus????
<ray_> i might like
<ray_> for my card
<rlanham> is there a way to do two owners on a file? I want root and my user account rlanham to have acess
<u7us> Amaranth: Hello. I'm wondering how to get an ubuntu-jeos channel going. Are you the right person to talk to?
<erUSUL> rlanham: a common group
<Amaranth> u7us: #ubuntu-ops maybe
<kitofhawaii> ray_: i don't know specifically for your card...i have a realtek in this one
<ray_> kit i talkking my wireless 3945
<rlanham> Why can't I change a folder owner/permission even as root?
<edsonboasorte> Olá, alquém aki usa o Lazarus????
<Jack_Sparrow> rlanham: what folder?
<u7us> Amaranth: thanks!
<edsonboasorte> Algum brazuka aki???
<bulmer> rlanham man chattr
<rlanham> its in /media/Shared-Data/Webs
<erUSUL> !es | edsonboasorte
<ubotu> edsonboasorte: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ray_> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<m0dY> what causes Ubuntu to change eth0 to eth1 for an ethernet controller ?
<Carl> Bulmer, here's what it has for address -- 00:00:c5:f9:19:br
<kitofhawaii> ray_: really, i don't have any personal recommendations, i use network manager because it's worked for me
<bulmer> rlanham-> also see if that dir is mounted read only
<bazhang> I think that is portuguese
<Carl> doesn't look like any ip address i've ever seen!
<edsonboasorte> Obrigado!
<kitofhawaii> Carl: that's your hardware address
<clever> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bulmer> Carl-> its not an ip address.. type  iwconfig  and see if it has associated with your AP
<ray_> kit is this nice Jouni Malinen   wpa_supplicant
<sproingie> kitofhawaii: br?  not exactly a hex number
<Carl> i didn't see anythok, brb
<rlanham> its not read only
<bulmer> people if you have a directed response, please prefix with a nick or else it will be ignored
<rlanham> what be the apporiate usage for read/write using chattr
<Carl> iwconfig sez no wireless extensions
<kitofhawaii> sproingie: hmmn...well, the rest is hex...and E is really close to R so i err on the side of typo :)
<v-dogg> if ubuntu says the resolution is 1680x1050 (widescreen) but the image is still 4:3 (black areas on the sides) should I blame ubuntu, my graphics card or my monitor (Acer Al2216W) ?
<sproingie> kitofhawaii: sounds right to me
<Jack_Sparrow> rlanham: what format is the partition..
<sproingie> maybe it's brazillian hex
<tomchuk> m0dY: ethN are assigned on first boot and stored in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Djoef> Hi, how can i put my terminal window on a higher level ?
<lukasz1330> .name 1
<Jack_Sparrow> rlanham: Sorry.. not awake yet
<mame_> Hi there. I am still experiencing no end of issues with trying to get ubuntu 7.10 to boot to the command line. I am also trying to get the FB to work with a Nvidia mx 4000 agp card. Any suggestions?
<tomchuk> m0dY: you can manually reassign them in that file
<Carl> so question is, why do i not have any wireless extensions?
<kitofhawaii> ray_: wpa_supplicant is just a package for wpa support...i think gutsy already has that built in. it's not a gui
<imitation> bulmer, it is an ipv6 address
<Djoef> I have a fullscreen window, and a terminal over it (non-fullscreen) when i click the terminal, the terminal needs to be activated, when i click the fullscreen window on the back, this window needs to be activated, but the terminal has to stay on top
<ray_> kit im on ubuntu chirstan one witch is ubuntu 7.04
<ray_> kit can i use it on it
<bulmer> imitation-> he aint got an ipv4 ip address
<ray_> kit its add in
<ray_> for what come in ubuntu
<kitofhawaii> imitation: that's not an ipv6 address, ipv6 is much longer
<rlanham> jack_sparrow: its is a vfat
<tomchuk> Djoef: if you're using Gnome/Metacity click the window menu and check always on top
<imitation> sry
<ray_> kit also looking at Open1x
<Jack_Sparrow> rlanham: setting permissions on a vfat drive?
<Dr_willis> Djoef,  most window managers have a 'keep on top/keep below' tpe features - right click on the title bar and see.
<ray_> eather one better than what comes in my verison
<rlanham> jack_Sparrow: well, im trying to get apache2 to load a page off it...its set as my vhost
<Djoef> allright
<Djoef> thanks !
<kitofhawaii> ray_: you're asking questions that i don't have answers for. i'm sorry, i don't give out personal recommendations, i just give out help (if you can call it that sometimes :)
<Dr_willis> find that kind of feature under windowws... :) heh ..
<ray_> kit ok
<ray_> might try open1x
<ray_> kit dose the site have doc how to install it
<hw> Anyone know a backport of esvn 0.6.12 for feisty?
<Jack_Sparrow> I must be missing something, I dint think fat32 supported permissions on folders..
<Carl> Can somebody tell me what to do if iwlist shows my network but I don't have a wireless extension?
<Carl> what's a wireless extension?
<kitofhawaii> ray_: try it and come back and let us know how it works for you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rlanham: Sorry, like I said I am not awake.. need to go back to sleep..
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: you are right it does not
<xybre> Jack_Sparrow: it doesn't, there might be fat32 extensions for permissions, but not that I' maware of
<AskHL> Jack_Sparrow, AFAIK you can assign a set of permissions to a FAT mount in its entirety
<bcardarella> I'm having a crash issue with FireFox. It seems that whenever I click on a javascript popup link the browser goes dark and stalls out. Sometimes it will come to after a few minutes, most of the time it won't. Any help?
<rlanham> I just keep getting a 403 via apache
<kitofhawaii> Carl: right click on network manager, does it show enable wireless checked?
<rlanham> even useing the Allow all
<jerdude98> I'm just wondering - how do I run .exe on ubuntu 7.10 - any specific programs ?
<AskHL> ...but, Jack_Sparrow, as has been said already, the elements of the FAT system do not support it themselves
<mame_> Quick poll does anyone routinely use any other desktop besides xfce or gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys.. your comments might be better directed to rlanham.. as it was his question.  I was trying to answer
<thyrax> good morning/afternoon. Guys I'm doing a clean install of ubuntu getting it ready for my raid server which would you recommend is the best way to partition the disk at install? custom/manual or guided?
<xybre> Ohh
<pike_> jerdude98: you can use wine which is basiaclly an open source version of the windows api but you have to keep in mind you are running a win app on linux so it may just work or may not
<SeanTater> Would ad-hoc wireless G be faster than Infrastructure with mixed G and B?
<pike_> jerdude98: like wine utorrent.exe
<thyrax> or use full disk? the os disk is an 80gig hdd
<xybre> rlanham: whats the problem?
<jerdude98> okay in terminal
<Goosemoose> does anything need to be restarted when doing a network preseed after updating preseed.cfg?
<Carl> kitofhawaii: It shows enable wireless checked
<rlanham> zybre: I am trying to create an apache2 vhosts to work on my Vfat mounted Web Resources drive. I keep getting a 403
<pike_> jerdude98: also in ubuntu it can associate .exe with wine so you just click on it im not too familar with the gnome file associations but i think its just a matter or right click and open with kina like windows
<xybre> rlanham: ah, have you allowed your apache to see the vfat drive? Also, is the vfat mounted read only?
<kitofhawaii> Carl: you using wep, wpa?
<meandaddy> Hello World!  Can someone help me with erratic mouse behavior?
<cliebow_> d-con?
<kitofhawaii> meandaddy: mouse trap...:)
<Carl> How can I tell?
<JuJuBee> I want to get a UPS, is there one that has software that works with Ubuntu to shut down safely?
<jerdude98> I see what you mean pike - looks like wine doesn't work 100% with exe
<rlanham> xybre: I have no idea, it is a base install of apache2 how would I allow it to do so? 2) I can write to the vfat so I dont think its RO
<thyrax> anyone?
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  i saw just the other day an anouncement that some Major Brand UPS maker was supporting Ubuntu
<kitofhawaii> Carl: sorry, on your wireless network. are you using encryption...wpa or wep or none?
<pike_> jerdude98: http://www.winehq.org/  people report there how specific apps work if you need to check on a game or whatever
<hari> Having problems with NVIDIA NFORCE NETWORKING CONTROLER, (forcedeth), chipset MCP 671
<meandaddy> The mouse wheel will not work after switching to another computer & back via KVM switch.  The other box (RH7.2) does not have that problem.
<xybre> rlanham: what do your apache settigns look like (use pastebin if you need to)
<darel> hi @ all
<Carl> i'm using wep encryption on my network
<Jack_Sparrow> meandaddy: I had same prob.. I made a quick script
<kitofhawaii> meandaddy: that's usually the kvm switch. don't move the mouse until you wait about 5 seconds after switching kvm channels
<Carl> i put in the address as wep ascii. don't know if that's right
<kitofhawaii> Carl: oh. did you use a wep passphrase to set up your wireless router?
<Cyrus25801> I just installed ubuntu 7.10 and then the restricted drivers but when i restarted the srcreen went all weird and now i can't see anything. can someone pls help
<Jack_Sparrow> meandaddy: try this line     sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<pike_> Carl: usually in terminal i do for wep  sudo iwconfig ath0 essid myroutersname key 12345556676
<TheSheep> I'd like to forbid mounting usb drives for everyone not in group plugdev, right now the users not in this group seem to be still able to mount them via HAL. Any hints?
<meandaddy> Jack_sparrow: what does the script contain?
<grindcore> hi
<darel> i got a question about ftp (cli) by uploading a dir : is not a plain file
<darel> i knwo its about ascii, but it dosent run in binary mode
<Carl> where the key is the wep password?
<meandaddy> Kitofhawaii:  Tried that to no effect.
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee, http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS9416037415.html   - company name is 'eaton'
<TheSheep> darel: use the 'binary' command
<JuJuBee> Dr_willis : thanks.
<kitofhawaii> Carl: http://www.powerdog.com/wepkey.cgi will translate a wep passphrase into hex for you (you just need to know if your network is 64 bit wep or 128 bit wep)
<Jack_Sparrow> meandaddy: JUst that one line..  not really a script out of the context of the rest of the page
<rlanham> xybre: here is my vhost conf http://pastebin.com/d17ff0081
<pike_> Cyrus25801: try alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa for just safe 2d or your installed driver and just enter for default on most everything else  then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to reload config file
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  that may be more of a BIG BUSINESS type site/company. :)
<darel> it dont run in binary mode, too
<kitofhawaii> meandaddy: who manufactures the kvm?
<grindcore> when i plug my external hdd i cannot acces it - i had everything working until I update from 7.04 to 7.10 - I'm getting this message: The volume 'My Book' uses the NTFS file system which is not supported by your system.  Any ideas? I'm newbie and I know this question is bit stupid, but,..  :) Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> kitofhawaii: it isnt a mfg. it is a device.. a switch
<NET||abuse> Anyone here a javascript coder? What interface would you use? IDE? i had a look at eclipse+aptana, but that was a while ago, what's good?
<meandaddy> Kitofhawaii: Belkin
<kitofhawaii> meandaddy: the problem usually is the kvm sends a reset to the machine and the device when you switch (on lower end kvms)
<Jack_Sparrow> kitofhawaii: sorry, I misread that
<kitofhawaii> meandaddy: belkin i've had huge problems with in that regards unfortunately
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g | grindcore
<ubotu> grindcore: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Cyrus25801> pike_: thanx
<hvgotcodes> hey if  i have 653 megs of ram, is there any way to tell why swap space is being used?
<hvgotcodes> megs of free ram
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  the 'free' command
<lsblakk> hi - can anyone help me map my backslash and pipe key ?  i'm using a macbook vmware vm of gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> meandaddy: this line should get the wheel working again     sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<hvgotcodes> yeah i did
<JuJuBee> Dr_willis : looks that way.  I just need something simple like the APC home versions.
<grindcore> Dr_Willis thanks :) i'm reading :)
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  I would say somthing paged out to swap and just hasent paged back yet.
<kitofhawaii> Jack_Sparrow: np :)
<meandaddy> kitofhawaii & jack_sparrow: Thanks, guess I'll get another brand... any suggestions?
<jurgentje> Hi... I've got messed up with my system and I can't figure out how to get it okay again... tons of dependencies seem to be crippled, I guess it's because there's something wrong in my sources.list ... anyhow, is there an easy way to revert my Kubuntu (actually a converted ubuntu) to a default Kubuntu without loosing my "home" folders?
<hvgotcodes> is there any way to force that?
<Carl> ok, i've generated a 128 bit hex key. going to try that
<hvgotcodes>  free -m
<hvgotcodes>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<hvgotcodes> Mem:          1011        655        355          0         70        220
<hvgotcodes> -/+ buffers/cache:        365        646
<hvgotcodes> Swap:         1427         33       1394
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  from what ive read over the years.. its best to let linux handle the memory and not try to tweak it like people try to di with windoes.
<kitofhawaii> Carl: yes, it might be 128 or 64, that makes a big diff...:)
<Jack_Sparrow> meandaddy: I cant see the name on the one here that works, but it was el-cheapo from frys
<kitofhawaii> meandaddy: depends on your budget :-D
<hvgotcodes> im just curious how it got in there in the first place
<kitofhawaii> meandaddy: for how many ports?
<hari> Once again, Changing NIC name changes by every reboot, NVIDIA MCP671 + FORCEDETH
<lsblakk> i've got the keycode (51) and a .xmodmaprc file - i'm missing the names are for backslash and pipe
<GIMP22> hello all, if I booted into a terminal for Ubuntu is there a way to create and switch between terminals?
<meandaddy> Jack_sparrow:  IT DID, IT DID!!!!   Thanks muchly, I'll keep that line handy until a new kvm lives here.
<void^> hvgotcodes: it's usually the restricted-modules ramdisk that gets swapped out (since it is never used after booting up)
<Dr_willis> GIMP22,  create? You mean the console? use alt-ctrl-F1-throgh f6
<Jack_Sparrow> meandaddy: I didnt have any doub
<Jack_Sparrow> t
<GIMP22> ah thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_willis> GIMP22,  also the 'screen' command is handy to learn about.
<tomd123> does anyone know how to change the mac address on ubuntu?
<rlanham> xybre: will it just not work this way?
<Carl> I put in the 128 hex key but still show no wireless extensions
<pike_> !easysource jurgentje
<kitofhawaii> Carl: you know definitely you're using 128 hex?
<pike_> !easysource| jurgentje
<ubotu> jurgentje: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rampage73> tomd123, it is called macchanger
<hvgotcodes> void^ so I shouldnt be worried over it?
<xybre> rlanham: I dont know what you're trying to do, so I can't really help :(
<GIMP22> right, well my problem is that I am running a process in a console but need to switch to another console to run another process. So Alt+Ctrl+F[1..6] will do this?
<pike_> jurgentje: basically goto that site generate a new list and then gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and paste that in there  save and sudo apt-get update
<Nullset> I installed ubuntu dapper drake
<kitofhawaii> Carl: i'd log onto the router if you could and get the key verbatim from there (for the hex key) just to be sure
<void^> hvgotcodes: of course not - more useless stuff swapped out means more memory available for useful things
<pike_> GIMP22: yes
<rlanham> xybre: im just trying to get apache to display files
<jurgentje> pike: thanks :)  ... seems I'm not the first one sick in this bed :p
<Dr_willis> GIMP22,  try it and see.... :)
<GIMP22> okay cool thanks
<Dr_willis> GIMP22,  also read up on Bash job controll.
<Nullset> I edited sources_list and then I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pike_> jurgentje: happens to everyone eventually ;p
<Nullset> Did I do something wrong
<Nullset> ?
<Carl> OK, on my network, it says the key is 128 big (26 characters)
<lsblakk> is there a main index of all the keycode names somewhere?
<Nullset> Anyone around ?
<kitofhawaii> Carl: ok grab that key off of it...write it down whatever and we'll try a few terminal commands
<Nullset> what is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade meant for
<Carl> I have it
<grindcore> Dr_Willis its working now, thanks a lot :)
<kitofhawaii> Carl: from terminal "iwconfig wlan0" (i'm assuming that's your wireless card
<inzeo> hey everyone: whenever I attempt to open the calendar portion of Evolution, it crashes on me with a segmentation fault error.  If I attempt to re-open Evolution, it crashes as soon as it opens, any suggestions?
<rampage73> Nullset, upgrade the distro you are using like from feisty to gutsy
<Nullset> I have dapper and I changed the sources_list for dapper
<Nullset> rampage73: Should I press ctrl+c
<xybre> rlanham: I'm not sure.. you should try #apache
<comicinker> hi guys I have a problem in anjuta: when I try to call the users manual, I receive the error "Unable to display help. Please make sure Anjuta documentation package is install. " can somebody help me?
<killemall> good day
<Nullset> rampage73: I have dapper, I changed the sources.list
<killemall> im wondering what the performance difference might be by having ubuntu at the beginning of hd or at the end its a raptor 150
<Carl> kitofhawaii, ok, i did it. what am i looking for?
<Nullset> Do I need to do the dist-upgrade thing
<killemall> right now the ubuntu partition is at the end of the hard disk
<comicinker> yes, I've installed  devhelp and libdevhelp-1-0 (in case you ask)
<kitofhawaii> Carl: as long as it doesn't say "no wireless extensions" we're in business
<kitofhawaii> Carl: then "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <yourwifinetworkname> key <thatlong26digitkey>"
<Carl> kitofhawaii, it doesn't say no wireless extensions with that command
<kitofhawaii> Carl: after that "dhclient wlan0" and wait until it either fails or reports something good back
<kitofhawaii> Carl: sorry, "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<comicinker> inzeo: did you create some kind of special calendar?
<inzeo> comicinker: well, I had been testing using a groupwise account, but the problem also occurred with just an IMAP account
<ray_> were i get this at kit iwlib.h
<ray_> says i need it
<comicinker> inzeo: try deleting the calendars with gconf-editor
<ray_> were i get this iwlib.h
<ray_> !iwlib.h
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlib.h - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<inzeo> comicinker: how would i go about doing that?
<ricanelite> if you head over to allgames.com do you get any music or sound at all?
<ricanelite> can someone please let me know
<jurgentje> pike: for some strange reason it stays crippled... even though I overwrote /etc/apt/sources.list with the new content, it keeps seeing the medibuntu repo's too (f.e.)
<jurgentje> does apt look anywhere else but sources.list?
<comicinker> start it with alt-f2 gconf-editor, then you find calendars in apps->evolution....
<ajmal> in pidgin inter net messanger how can i activate my yahoo id
<ray_> dose any one know were to get this at
<ray_> iwlib.h
<ajmal> help me
<inzeo> comicinker: all i have listed under calendars is date_navigator, display, notify, etc...and I'm unable to delete any of that
<Dregin> Hi. I have a Dell XPS. The mic input on the front wasn't working, so I googled it and found a modification to the ALSA source code. This has left me with no sound at all.here's a link with lots of info: https://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~dregin/alsa/
<comicinker> inzeo: you can (or should) amke a backup of the entry
<Dregin> much thanks
<ajmal> in pidgin internet messanger how can i activate my yahoo id
<Carl> kitofhawaii, must have done something wrong. it said no such file
<rampage73> ajmal, just got to accounts and add there will be  drop downlist yahoo will be there
<Carl> but i have to quit and go to the dentist. about the same fun factor!
<inzeo> comicinker: do i have to start gconf-editor up as sudo in order to remove entries?
<Carl> thanks for your help. i may see you when i'm in here later if you're around
<kitofhawaii> Carl: lol well good luck with that...
<ajmal> rampage73, then????????????
<comicinker> inzeo: if you go th apps/evolution/calendar should be able double click the entry "sources"
<DaSkreech> Are teh files in 1386 on the Windows install CD compressed?
<comicinker> no, no root required
 * Carl[A] is now away - Reason : gone to dentist
<rampage73> uhm select and add your yahoo id and pass
<pike_> DaSkreech: the cab files?
<bazhang> DaSkreech: haha
<jurgentje> If I would just download de ubuntu live CD ... and install it over my current (ubuntu) installation, will it retain my /home data? (especially my documents)
<inzeo> comicinker: there isn't a "sources" entry - i'm sure this is because I had removed evolution, i will re-install and then see what pops up in there, hold on a moment
<DaSkreech> pike_: I dunno they are the same files in System32 but they have the last char in the name replaced by _
<DaSkreech> so cmd.ex_
<soundray> jurgentje: no, not unless you created a separate home partition when you first installed.
<ajmal> rampag 73, i have add my yahoo id ,
<comicinker> if there is no sourse, you should create an empty one
<DaSkreech> and telnet.ex_
<DaSkreech> pike_: Those are cab files?
<ajmal> rampag73, i want to chat my friend which is waite for me.now what did i do????????
<comicinker> inzeo: I mean I think there should be an empty sources entry
<pike_> DaSkreech: i would exect those to be backups but not sure no cab files have .cab extension
<DaSkreech> Yes that I know
<rampage73> if you have an yahoo id that should be it
<pike_> DaSkreech: mkfs.ext3 tends to sort out most of my windows problems :)
<rampage73> ajmal, hang on let me double heck
<DaSkreech> pike_: That's the start of mine :)
<inzeo> comicinker: hmm, there isn't one listed in there; this wasn't a problem like a week ago, but I reinstalled ubuntu 2 days ago and now it crashes on me (evolution that is)
<saqib> hello
<DaSkreech> though it is a good road to a solution
<soundray> jurgentje: one way out of this is to do a fresh install in space that you gain by resizing your current root. Later you can tie in the old root as the new /home partition.
<Dregin> Can anyone help me with my ALSA issue? https://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~dregin/alsa/
<Julian6> hi people
<bazhang> sorry DaSkreech I thought you were kidding
<jurgentje> soundray: it's just... my dependencies are all gone bezerk... even a new clean sources.list couldn't save me... and I don't know what I can all uninstall using apt ...
<ajmal> rampag, I have activate my id but can't show in buddy list
<comicinker> inzeo: I'm pretty shure you made a backup of .evoultion and copied it back
<Dregin> I pretty much just want to get back to the default ubuntu 7.10 setup
<jurgentje> otherwise, I would uninstall it all... and reinstall only what I need...
<inzeo> comicinker: that is actually what i did
<comicinker> yeah
<soundray> jurgentje: shall we have a go at fixing your troubles first?
<inzeo> comicinker: then it crashes so i completely removed, and it still wouldn't get fixed
<kitofhawaii> DaSkreech: files on windows cd with _ at the end are lightly compressed...in windows we use the "expand" command to uncompress them
<DaSkreech> bazhang: I'm trying to install Windows and it tells me on first reboot that hal.dll is corrupt
<DaSkreech> kitofhawaii: Wonderful thanks
<rampage73> ajmal, ok so you do not have anyone in your buddy list?
<inzeo> comicinker: hmm, so should i reinstall evolution then and see what pops up?
<bazhang> DaSkreech: someone earlier had that very same problem
<jurgentje> soundray: sure... can I msg you? (will be easier than this rain of chat here...)
<pike_> kitofhawaii: nice to know
<ajmal> i want to add my friend in my buddy list what should i do???????
<rgnr> hello all
<comicinker> inzeo: same problem in my case. I had to correct the gconf entries. thats all. ne reinstall can repair this, i think
<soundray> jurgentje: no, it's safer for you if we do it publically.
<rgnr> wols_:  hi
<jurgentje> soundray: sigh... dutie calls. I'll have to be going ... I guess I'll be here some other time.
<DaSkreech> bazhang: I looked at the hal.dll on the drive and the HAL.DL_ and they are different sizes
<inzeo> comicinker: ahh, okay, well let me reinstall evolution so that i get more entries in gconf and we can go from there?
<jurgentje> thanks for the good will anyhow
<soundray> jurgentje: okay
<jurgentje> bye
<DaSkreech> So I was wondering if that would accoutn for it
<comicinker> inzeo: good idea
<bazhang> DaSkreech: I'll keep that in mind if that guy comes back :}
<inzeo> comicinker: thanks for helping by the way :)
<maxsoft2> hi all. I need add a new 'network class' to the eth0. In this moment eth0 have 10.0.0.1 ip address. I need add 192.168.0.1 is it possible? how to? thank you.
<rampage73> ajmal, go to buddies - add buddy pic the account should be yahoo type in your buddy screen name and alias if you want then click add
<bazhang> ajmal: which program?
<DaSkreech> >_<
<fredl> when I start up gnome-audio-profile-properties there's a profile called 'CD quality, MP3'. That profile does not show up in sound juicer's output formats, how do I fix that?
<DaSkreech> It just occured to me that I'm in #ubuntu
<rgnr> ppl
<comicinker> inzeo: no thanks requiered. this is a support channel ;) I'm happy to help
<bazhang> ahah
<rampage73> gotta go
<DaSkreech> Thought I was in ##windows :)
<sethk> maxsoft2, you can change your IP to be anything you want.  I don't know what you mean by "class".  Do you mean subnet?
<rgnr> i cannot upload torrents
<bulmer> maxsoft2-> use the iproute2 tools man ip ...  ip add dev eth0 xxx   ...
<DaSkreech> ah well an answer is an answer
<rgnr> help
<bazhang> rgnr: not really an ubuntu problem
<inzeo> comicinker: okay, its re-installed, should i add my account now?
<ajmal> rampag73. what should i write in the alias and room
<DaSkreech> Ok lets try a reboot
<rgnr> well
<maxsoft2> sethk: I need assign to different ip adress to the same eth0 .
<DaSkreech> thanks kitofhawaii :)
<DaSkreech> Aloha!
<bazhang> ajmal: which program?
<rgnr> bazhang: how can i check if there's a fw running
<wols_> rgnr: do you have a router?
<inzeo> comicinker: actually, i just started evolution, and there are now sources entries in calendar
<bulmer> maxsoft2-> i said its possible, man ip
<sethk> maxsoft2, you can create eth0:1
<kitofhawaii> DaSkreech: aloha :)
<wols_> rgnr: unless you made one run, there isn't. man iptables
<rgnr> wols_:  yep did all the forwarding
<sethk> maxsoft2, that will be the same physical device with an alias address
<maxsoft2> ?
<maxsoft2> perfect
<comicinker> inzeo: intresting
<sethk> maxsoft2, use ifconfig, but with eth0:1
<bulmer> sethk-> they have to be in same domain..so ifconfig will not work i think..he has to use ip
<rgnr> wols_:  man iptables? 'ts that?
<fredl> Hmm, am I invisible or is figuring out why a bloody CD ripper won't write mp3's the most difficult thing in the world?
<sethk> bulmer, ifconfig is the way you use ip
<bulmer> sethk-> ip is more advance than ifconfig
<soundray> sethk: should he end up with a eth0 and a eth0:1, or with eth0:0 and eth0:1 ?
<inzeo> comicinker: okay, so i added just my gmail account, and once again it crashes when going into calendar; so what entries should i adjust in gconf?
<sethk> soundray, eth0, and eth0:1
<maxsoft2> sethk: thank you very much I'll study ifcongif . thank you again.
<rlanham> Hey guys I was told to come here from the Ubuntu channel, I have apache2 working just fine on my linux machine. I am trying to create a vhost to point to folder on my mounted vfat drive. Apache keeps giving me 403 errors. Here is my conf.  http://pastebin.com/d17ff0081
<bazhang> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> sethk: thanks
<bazhang> fredl: see above
<sethk> bulmer, that is entirely irrelevant.  In fact, in this case, he should use ifconfig _because_ it is simpler and it does what he needs
<comicinker> inzeo: did you alway restarted the gconf-editor?
<wols_> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<fredl> thanks bazhang
<inzeo> comicinker: yeah, gconf-editor is now open
<bazhang> is there a command !rip?
<bulmer> sethk it is not irrelevant, using ip instead of ifconfig gives him extra stuff not available in ifconfig
<sethk> bulmer, he doesn't need the extra stuff.  therefore he's better off with ifconfig
<rgnr> wols_:   is it turned on by default?
<sethk> you should always use the simplest tool that gets the job done
<gordonjcp> bulmer: you should use the simplest tool that does the job, though
<comicinker> inzeo: just a minute
<inzeo> comicinker: no problem
<bazhang> true
<wols_> rgnr: no
<soundray> gordonjcp: in most cases, that'll be a sledgehammer
<kitofhawaii> we usually use sub-interfaces for vlans...i don't think you require that just to have multiple addresses on a nic
<rlanham> Hey guys I was told to come here from the Ubuntu channel, I have apache2 working just fine on my linux machine. I am trying to create a vhost to point to folder on my mounted vfat drive. Apache keeps giving me 403 errors. Here is my conf.  http://pastebin.com/d17ff0081
<gordonjcp> soundray: indeed
<sethk> I like sledgehammers.
<rgnr> wols_:  i didn't turn it then
<gordonjcp> soundray: I have access to a 50-tonne hydraulic press that has proved effective on many occasions
<bazhang> rlanham: this is the ubuntu channel :}
<sethk> although they are more useful with windows boxes
<bakarat> firefox has taken hold of my audio device again, how can i release its hold?
<rgnr> forwarded the dam tcp so 'tsopen
<sethk> rlanham, go to #apache
<gordonjcp> soundray: you know, when that CPU just won't go in the socket
<bulmer> sethk  and gordonjcp  he is attempting to do more advance networking stuff..appropiate tools like ip is better in my opinion, he is not doing something simple
<rgnr> but no uploading dammit
<soundray> gordonjcp: wow. Have you ever been charged? :)
<sethk> bulmer, couldn't be simpler
<ajmal> i want to add my friend in pidgin  which acctount is farhanriaz420@yahoo.com what should i do for it
<sethk> bulmer, it's the simplest possible ifconfig command.  The _only_ difference is that the name is eth0:1 instead of eth0
<soundray> gordonjcp: I bet you can put a Core 2 CPU in an AM2 slot with that.
<inzeo> ajmal: you were able to connect to your yahoo account successfully in pidgin, correct?
<bazhang> http://www.pidgin.im/documentation.php ajmal
<comicinker> inzeo: but you can create a gconf-entry in apps/evolution/calendars ?
<rlanham> sethk: I was already in apache
<ajmal> inzeo: how can i chat my friend
<rlanham> sethk: told me fstab issue to come here
<gordonjcp> soundray: I've tried similar experiments in drive compression too -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glRMdVc_6cQ
<sethk> rlanham, it isn't an fstab issue at all.  PM me.
<inzeo> ajmal: go up to Buddies - Add Buddy
<bazhang> ajmal: see link above
<ajmal> then
<ajmal> inzeo then????????
<inzeo> comicinker: i'm not sure if I can create an entry, as I'm not sure how to do that, but I am now able to delete that sources entry if that's what you think i should do
<gordonjcp> soundray: it's a fragment of a much longer piece that I haven't edited together yet ;-)
<inzeo> ajmal: make sure Account: says your Yahoo account, then simply type in the yahoo screenname of your friend in the screen name box
<sethk> rlanham, I'm looking at your paste, and I see absolutely nothing here that could possibly be related to fstab
<kitofhawaii> gordonjcp: if that link shows a hard drive being used as a speaker...i'm going to be very upset
<Locksm> is the guy i talked to earlier regarding hidden ssid on ?
<bakarat> anyone? firefox has taken hold of my audio device again, how can i release its hold?
<bazhang> inzeo: you trying to fix your sources list?
<sethk> rlanham, it may be a mount permissions problem
<ajmal> i had write my friend name in the screen name then what should i write in the alias???????????????in account i had write my account
<soundray> gordonjcp: cool. I'll keep my youtube eyes peeled :)
<inzeo> bazhang: no, its dealing with evolution  - the "sources" entry under /apps/evolution/calendar in gconf-editor
<PirateHead> Is there a way to run a Bash command from within PHP and get the returned text?
<gordonjcp> soundray: the basic premise of the experiment was "will a CD-ROM support 1700kg of car" and, over the course of the afternoon, the answer turned out to be "not really"
<gordonjcp> PirateHead: exec()
<arsirc> hi @all
<inzeo> ajmal: you don't have to type anything in Alias; i believe what you type in Alias would be what appears on your buddy list - so if their screen name is screenamewoohoo, if you typed My Friend in alias, "My Friend" would appear on your buddy list
<PirateHead> gordonjcp: exec() returns a string?
<rlanham> sethk: so wouldn't a mount permission issue be fstab?
<gordonjcp> PirateHead: rtfm ;-)
<matt__> ?
<sethk> rlanham, mount options can be specified in fstab or on the command line.
<rlanham> sethk:  I can tell you that all the files are marked via my account rlanham:root with very minimal permissions. Even as root i cant chmod / chown them.
<PirateHead> gordonjcp: Thanks. :-)
<arsirc> i have installed ubuntu desktop 7.10 and want to access it with ssh ... have inserted AllowUser [username] in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<gordonjcp> rlanham: it's possible your filesystem is mounted read-only
<weyer> does anybody know where to change standard keybindings of multimeida keys? i have my play/pause/stop bound to rhytmbox, but i'd like to have them bound to gmpc ...
<gordonjcp> PirateHead: you've got something to go google on now...
<ajmal> inzeo.it shows in budy list and written there not on server list
<arsirc> if i want to start /etc/ssh i get the error: bad configuration option: AllowUser, why?
<Locksm> ok seems not, well Question : I got this  BCM4306(Rev 03) wifi miniPCI device in my laptop, and i'm trying to get it to work, so far i think ive been unsuccessfull, be advised im kinda new to linux // Ubunto, so your dealing with a rookie who have a dark desire to learn ubunto !
<rlanham> gordonjcp: how do I check that?
<arsirc> i mean /etc/init.d/ssh
<crdlb> weyer: does gmpc have media key support? I know sonata does (another mpd client)
<arsirc> musst this user defined for the ssh group in /etc/group ?
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: wifi devices with revisions are notoriously difficult to work with, so i sympathize
<Locksm> atm though ive figured out i had 43 files to update, so the synaptic proggie is doing it atm, installing variouse packages
<ambro85> kitofhawaii:
<gordonjcp> rlanham: mount
<weyer> crdlb: i guess, because it complains the keys are bound to another application
<comicinker> inzeo: did you receive my private message?
<Locksm> sigh, i feel it kit. i just hope someone have the cunning skills to maybe help me :D
<inzeo> comicinker: yes i did
<crdlb> weyer: there shouldn't be a problem unless rhythmbox is actually running
<_mastro_> hi all.. i've ubuntu feisty with ati proprietary driver (almost last ones)... i've installed compiz fusion "just for fun" but keep it disabled by default.... when i log in compiz fusion is enabled then after a while (some second) it shutdown itself and metacity come up again.. automatically! can you help me understanding what launch compiz entering gnome?
<weyer> not that i know
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: who manufactures the card?
<comicinker> but watch out. the value 123.456 is a local folder in you .evolution/calendar
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: or is it built in?
<Locksm> Broadcom
<Tzarak> hi again
<comicinker> the 666666... is the private url to your google calendar
<Locksm> ive downloaded something called bcm43XX-fwcutter with the synaptic and installed that
<inzeo> comicinker: where do i find what i want to put for the 66666?
<Locksm> then ive tried to install WICD, however when i run the command wicd-tray i get 2 or 3 lines and nothing happens
<Tzarak> ls -l /dev/dsp
<Tzarak> ls: no se puede acceder a /dev/dsp: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Locksm> /usr/local/bin/wicd-tray: line 2: cd: /opt/wicd/: No such file or directory
<Locksm> /usr/local/bin/wicd-tray: line 3: ./tray.py: No such file or directory
<Locksm> is my result
<comicinker> inzeo: go to your google calendar, they will show you
<Tzarak> i need help with isa sound card
<Locksm> its built in btw
<Locksm> i think
<mojo> What's in a name?  I dunno... but mojo is MINE!  lol
<rlanham> gordonjcp: /dev/sda5 on /media/Shared-Data type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<rlanham> sethk: /dev/sda5 on /media/Shared-Data type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<Locksm> its a miniPCI thing
<Locksm> i got an Acer Ferrari 3200
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: i'm reading most people use ndiswrapper for that card
<Locksm> if that gives you something to work with
<sethk> rlanham, do what I suggested in the PM window
<Locksm> uhm...
<weyer> crdlb: ah found it, it complained because they were set in the general gnome settings tab
<inzeo> comicinker: i'm at my google calendar, but i'm not sure where to look now
<gordonjcp> rlanham: hm, that is read-write, but I don't have any vfat drives so I can't really guess what to suggest next...
<kitofhawaii> Locksm:i'm getting there :)
<Locksm> from the synaptic app ?
<arnath> i have ubuntu gutsy on a thinkpad laptop, and it works perfectly except for one thing -> i do not have multiple em "viewports" (ctrl+alt+F1-F2-...)
<arnath> if i try to switch, the laptop just up & dies
<pike_> arnath: using frambuffer?
<rlanham> sethk: I never got your PM, please try again
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: yah, do a search for ndiswrapper, and grab all that are available
<arnath> pike_: what's that?
<kitofhawaii> lockm: from synaptic
<dev_taral> I want to know about Ubuntu 7.10 version .. is that version is stable?
<pike_> arnath: basically you just have the default install and havent changed anything in menu.lst manually right?
<arnath> pike_: indeed
<arnath> pike_: i have some other problems actually, but they are all related to having everything (except /boot) on LVM
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: you'll need a copy of the windows driver, i see windows 2000 driver for that card works well (you need the driver folder with the .inf file in it)
<arnath> pike_: like, i can't go into sleepmode etc, but that matters little at this time
<comicinker> inzeo: when you admistrate your calendar on google, go on calendar details
<fusspils> I ran apt-get upgrade today and installed some new compiz packages and now I cant get any special effects to work?  I have tried to remove all compiz items and re-install but with no luck
<DPic13> how do i change the ownership of a director and all of it's contents???
<DPic13> directory*
<sethk> rlanham, you opened a window to me, and you typed in it, and I answered.  Go back to that window
<comicinker> inzeo: there is a section called private url
<Locksm> kit: mind if i contact you in priv msg ?
<arnath> DPic13: chown user:groep directory
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: go ahead :)
<arnath> DPic13: for all its contents as well -> chown -R user:groep dir
<inzeo> comicinker: okay, i think i found it
<pike_> arnath: you might reboot hiting esc alot until you see the grub boot menu then hit e to edit the first entry then scroll to kernel line and hit e then at the end of that line remove the 'splash' then hit enter an then b to boot that way you can see if there are any errors when its booting the settings wont stay they revert back as soon as you reboot
<Locksm> if i have to speed between firefox and irc i get lost i think
<DPic13> thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> DPic13: may we ask what directory you want to change?
<MasterShrek_> fusspils: tried removing your user's compiz settings?
<kitofhawaii> fusspills: go to room compiz-fusion they have the best answers
<fusspils> MasterShrek_ how do I do that please?
<arnath> pike_: i already booted without the splash, nothing that could cause this seemed to pop up
<comicinker> inzeo: I forgot: replace simdesk with your computers name, of course
<fusspils> kitofhawaii...thanx I didnt know about that room
<inzeo> comicinker: ok, and what about the 123.456?
<arnath> pike_: also, not sure if this is directly related, the problem extends to vmware versions of linux i have running on the laptop
<comicinker> inzeo: it is a folder in .evolution/calendar
<MasterShrek_> fusspils: i would look for folders resembling .compiz in your user's home directory, they will be hidden so you need to do ls -a in a terminal to see them, id remove them then try again
<comicinker> do you have some folders there?
<inzeo> comicinker: config, local, and views
<robert__> #ubuntu-pl
<comicinker> ok, in local
<pike_> arnath: might take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3756770
<galdar\linux> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<arnath> pike_: ah thanks :)
<inzeo> comicinker: then i have a system folder
<galdar\linux> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<arnath> does anyone know if the bug regarding laptop harddisks (when on battery power) has been fixed yet?
<comicinker> comicinker: and no other folder. shit
<galdar\linux> !WINE
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<galdar\linux> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<arnath> currently i'm simply executing a script i wrote based on the temporary fixes, but i would like to implement an "official" fix
<MasterShrek_> galdar\linux: please mess with the bot in a pm :)
<MasterShrek_> it floods the channel
<haz> someone able to walk me through getting flash going?
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterShrek_: perhaps show him how to /msg it to himself
<comicinker> inzeo: ok. then its another problem :P
<haz> 64bit feisty firefox
<MasterShrek_> Jack_Sparrow: hell ask if he doesnt know how
<mojo> I have been having a problem with my computer maxing out it's load and slowing to a very painful crawl.  I am getting good at ALT-SYSRQ R-E-I-S-U-B.  This was happening on Feisty, and is happening on my fresh install (not upgrade) to Gutsy ubuntu-studio.  I am not sure how to determine what is causing it.  I have tried htop in a terminal when I have managed to get one open, but don't know how to use it for this problem.  I suspect firefox
<mojo> with Java pages (using sun-java6-jre version 6-03-0ubuntu2).  I don't know what "name" to pass update-alternatives to be sure it's the selected one, though.  Any ideas?
<arnath> pike_: as i understand the bug, i should still be able to switch back to the visual interface no? (so F7)
<inzeo> comicinker: crap :(
<arnath> pike_: i am unable to do this
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterShrek_: I dont remember how..  what is it?
<comicinker> inzeo: if understand rigth, the problem occurs when adding a google calendar?
<ali1234> m0dY: i don't know why it hanged to eth1 but you have to fix it in /etc/udev/rules.d/ iirc (did it just this afternoon)
<MasterShrek_> Jack_Sparrow: /msg ubotu !wine    for example
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<mojo> Hardware - MSI K8N-Neo2 Platinum mobo (s939, nForce2) with AMD Athlon 64 3000+
<inzeo> comicinker: i would say the problem occurs when simply just clicking on the Calendar button in Evolution - it doesn't matter what account is in there
<mojo> And 1Gb RAM
<MasterShrek_> mojo: everything seems in order before you log in? like its fast and all before it gets to the desktop?
<gpled> does 7.10 have a desktop for powerpc?
<inzeo> comicinker: also, if I run ubuntu from the live-cd, the problem doesn't occur when i add accounts to evolution
<MasterShrek_> gpled: i think so
<MasterShrek_> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<mojo> MasterShrek, yeah, it runs fine at first.  I suspec ffox but I also have it open all the time.  I *think* it happens more often when I load pages with java, but then am not really sure it's ffox.  Would like to know how to find the culprit with some tool, like htop or some such.
<comicinker> inzeo: thats nasty. maybe you shold try reseting all evolution settings (but keep backups)
<gpled> thanks
<inzeo> comicinker: how would i try resetting all evolution settings? i have completely removed evolution (sudo apt-get remove) as well as deleting ~/.evolution and ~/.gconf/apps/evolution/
<MasterShrek_> mojo: run top on tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) or something and start firefox on your desktop (ctrl+alt+f7) when it starts to dog, switch to tty1 again and watch there maybe
<sjovan> some one that can help me with putty? i need to tunnel some ports on my remote computer so that i can use a grafical web browser on my local computer to change the settings on the remote router
<joseph_> anyone know a simple to use debugger for c++
<mojo> MasterShrek, okay, I can do that.  What am I looking for to help figure out the cause of the load?
<mojo> MasterShrek, what should I sort TOP on?
<comicinker> inzeo: and you use gutsy, I think
<inzeo> comicinker: correct
<MasterShrek_> mojo: i think whatever is default should work for you
<Dr_willis> sjovan,  you want to get the browser from the linux machine to appear on the windows machine?
<Andycasss> How to throttle apache2 bandwidth?
<comicinker> inzeo: how about folder permissions?
<inzeo> comicinker: what about them? and which folders? haha
<TheNo1Yeti> Andy: I suggest using both hands
<Andycasss> TheNo1Yeti: sorry???
<comicinker> yeah, thats right. what about them
<TheNo1Yeti> Joke failed obviously sorry
<inzeo> comicinker: haha
<mojo> MasterShrek, I think it's CPU%... yeah, CPU%
<giorgio> hello
<Stormx2> Something is piping noise to my speakers
<Stormx2> help me find out what.
<comicinker> inzeo: did you start evolution with --debug, too?
<u_angel> jinzora on gutsy anyone?
<inzeo> comicinker: i haven't tried yet, but i will - i should also let you know that even after a complete re-format, the problem would still occur :(
<tomd123> Stormx2: i would just start killing things until it stopped, i dunno any other way
<RobNyc> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SamuraiXXX> hello
<comicinker> inzeo: well it happens to me on linux sometimes that I switch off the pc, have a meal and then everything is working ;)
<inzeo> comicinker: it says there is a missing argument when i try to run evolution with the --debug switch
<aniac> hi!
<subzero__> hi
<aniac> I need some help about media playing...
<inzeo> comicinker: nevermind, i got it to startup with the --debug switch now
<aniac> I found a ruby script in order to play a radio station
<aniac> they transmit in windows media..
<aniac> and I need help in order to change some things there and add a player to path..
<BaroneRosso> sera
<comicinker> inzeo: first you should make a evolution --force-shutdown, then --debug 3 or sth
<aniac> I do have installed exaile, rythmbox, amarok, vlc..
<aniac> (amd 64)
<aniac> how can I add any of those to path?
<comicinker> Ive to go, sorry
<inzeo> comicinker: ok, no problem, thanks for trying!
<inzeo> does anyone know why I'm getting "Killing old version of evolution-data-server" when opening Evolution?
<inzeo> i believe it may be the reason Evolution crashes on me everytime I attempt to click the Calendar button
 * Scorpion_ sveikinas su visais pabuchiuodamas kiekviena mergina i skruostuka bei paspausdamas ranka kiekvienam vaikinui/vyrukui :)
<aniac> any idea about path?
<atlef> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mojo> HOW DO I change the text resolution on a tty?  80x25 is just so, um, 1982...  :P  Thanks!
<Dr_willis> mojo,  with the framebuffer settings/tools.
<romme> xdpyinfo | grep resolution shows me 110x108 dots per inch, but when configuring the software, i'm only asked for one value. what to enter?
<Lunar_Lamp> mojo, I think you need to look at appending a line like vga=792 (example) to your boot config.
<mojo> Dr_willis, where do I find those?
<jimbo8543> Anyone know how to play movie DVD's in Ubuntu 7.10? Having some trouble here...
<Dr_willis> mojo,  'fbset' if you have framebuffer enabled. you can also set the kernel boot option like Lunar_Lamp  said
<fulhack> Sorry. Gonna go offtopic here. I need to speak with an american, someone in kansas if possible. Any takers?
<sjovan> what was the command for wland info. not ifconfig, but...
<Megaqwerty> jimbo8543: you need to install libdvdcss
<Dr_willis> mojo,  i always disable the framebuffer. :) Also you can change the console font to some other ones if you like.
<mojo> Lunar_Lamp, Dr_willis thanks
<Megaqwerty> jimbo8543: it's not in the main repo for legal reasons
<Dr_willis> mojo,  if doing a lot of console work. be sure to check out 'screen' and 'mc' also :)
<Megaqwerty> jimbo8543: you can get it from other sites though, such as medibuntu
<jimbo8543> Megaqwerty, thanks for the info...I'll give it a try...
<Megaqwerty>  !dvd | jimbo8543
<ubotu> jimbo8543: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sjovan> Dr_willis: i want to use explorer on the local computer to go in to the remote router
<Dr_willis> sjovan,  you may want to check out some of the stunnle, or other tools for windows. Ive never used putty to just tunnle to a linux box. -
<fulhack> Any american here? I'm trying to understand how your white pages (phone book) works..
<sjovan> Dr_wills: but it looks realy simple. all i need is the right ports (i think and hope)
<tomd123> fulhack: by name?
<Dr_willis> fulhack,  whats to understand? last name, first,  phone #.
<fulhack> tomd123, Yes, I have city, state and name.. I need an adress or a phone number :\
<Dr_willis> fulhack,  bigyellow.com cant help ya?
<Jack_Sparrow> fulhack: Off topic... but pm me if you want to know
<Dr_willis> fulhack,  assuming the people dont have an unlisted #.
 * Dr_willis is reminded once of a Guy in a Computer Support IRC channel DEMANDING to know how to find out his own phone #.   The Good old Days of Dialup.....
<Dr_willis> Bye all. work time for me.
<fulhack> Can't find the guy on bigyellow.com.. Does that mean he's unlisted?
<Megaqwerty> fulhack: also try whitepages.com
<FluxD> Is there any other file brwoser other than nautilus and konqueror?
<EdgEy> anyone know of a good USB headset that works with ubuntu?
<atlef> logitech
<EdgEy> i can't use a "normal" microphone because of bugs with sound driver (audigy2
<soundray> FluxD: there is thunar, the xfce one, and mc (textmode)
<EdgEy> atlef any specific one ? or all will work pretty much ?
<FluxD> soundray: so is basically konqueror and nautlius usually the most used?
<soundray> FluxD: yes, each one is the default for its desktop environment.
<soundray> FluxD: are you using fluxbox?
<FluxD> soundray: gnome
<atlef> EdgEy: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/webcam_communications/internet_headsets_phones/devices/223&cl=us,en
<fulhack> Megaqwerty, Um.. None of those sites find him.. but commercial ones do.. like ussearch.com. They want dollars to show his # though.. What's up with that?
<soundray> !thunar | FluxD
<ubotu> FluxD: thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It is a lightweight alternative Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<captine> hi.  random Q, but out of the blue, none of my windows partitions are mounting, however, they are listed in fstab (have not edited anything)???
<atlef> EdgEy: i have that one
<Megaqwerty> fulhack: beats me.
<temujin> question: latest version of ubuntu, playing anything but mkv files works perfectly, but mkv files have very choppy playback.  CPU usage is same (10-20 percent) on mkv or avi or mpg files.  Totem is what i am using to play it.  Any ideas?
<FluxD> soundray: ty
<soundray> captine: you've probably had an unclean shutdown. Run ntfsfix on them or mount them in Windows once.
<Megaqwerty> fulhack: those are probably sites that offer background checks for businesses (thus the reason for the charge)
<fulhack> In sweden we have a big fsckin book with names and numbers. I like THAT system. ppft. :P
<fulhack> Megaqwerty, Oh.. Hm.
<captine> soundray.  shot.  will try.
<imitation> FluxD: kubuntu 7.10 introduced the kde4 file browser dolpin
<FluxD> imitation: will it run on ubuntu 7.10 or kde4 only?
<MasterShrek_> FluxD: it will run on 7.10
<imitation> FluxD: it runs on kde3 and any other environment as long as youe got qt4 installed
<temujin> no one?
<FluxD> what makes it "special" ?
<temujin> anyone?
<kitofhawaii> FluxD: while it may work, i'd be careful (my experience with KDE4 apps in gnome's been seriously buggy)
<FluxD> I am gonna try thunar and krusader first
<unskilled> hi guys! can you tell me how to disable nvidia-drivers from root-shell? i enabled them and now gnome only shows a black display :(
<imitation> FluxD: itś supposed to be optimized for file management and simple to use
<tomd123> I second kitofhawaii
<Locksm> test
<MasterShrek_> unskilled: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<MasterShrek_> unskilled: oh, DISABLE
<atlef> !best
<soundray> Locksm: that hasn't worked well, you're coming through faintly. Strike your keys harder.
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<chazco> Anyone know the best virtual machine for running WinXP/Vista inside Ubuntu? (speed, easy of install, "compatibility", GUI etc)
<unskilled> yeah, disable :(
<MasterShrek_> unskilled: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the video driver to vesa (should be nvidia or nv right now)
<FluxD> chazco: personal prefernce but virtual box looks good
<imitation> chazco, i'm using vmware server since virtualBox was a bit buggy for me
<unskilled> great.. vesa was the key i was searching for, thanks ;)
<kitofhawaii> chazco: vmware server definitely
<chazco> Is vmware server free?
<MasterShrek_> chazco: i prefer virtualbox to vmware
<dravine> http://rafb.net/p/MUqADY19.html
<kitofhawaii> chazco: yes, it's free
<chazco> Ah... some room for debate here i guess :D
<MasterShrek_> yes chazco vmware-server is free
<soundray> chazco: free as in beer only
<dravine> having big issues with gnome-open
<kitofhawaii> always room for debate :)
<soundray> chazco: highly proprietary, though
<chazco> Not too bothered about open source, but price is kind of problematic
<MasterShrek_> chazco: both are free to use
<chazco> hmm... sounds good... which is easiest to setup?
<Locksm> test
<MasterShrek_> failed
<soundray> Locksm: failed
<Locksm> hehe
<Locksm> ok
<chazco> Wouldnt need it but my Ubuntu has internet issues :(
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: lol issues?
<Locksm> nvm
<Locksm> net mocking me i think
<MasterShrek_> chazco: ive heard of both having problems installing, i havent used vmware server since its been in the repos though
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: personally i'd dump wicd and stick with network manager if you're using wep
<chazco> Its in the apt? Not seen it
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: wicd on my computer always froze
<Locksm> ok
<dravine> gnome-open 'http://www.google.com'
<dravine> fails
<dravine> Load Error: Failed to get file information for loading. Please try loading the file again.
<Locksm> how do i dump it and get the old to show on my task bar
<dravine> no urls will work
<chazco> Can only find virtualbox in the repos... will try that first, if its not suitable will try vmware. Thanks all :)
<MasterShrek_> dravine: wtf is gnome-open?
<temujin> repeating question: latest version of ubuntu, playing anything but mkv files works perfectly, but mkv files have very choppy playback.  CPU usage is same (10-20 percent) on mkv or avi or mpg files.  Totem is what i am using to play it.  Any ideas?
<soundray> dravine: gnome-open is for files
<nclife> where can I see my DDR RAM specifications?
<dravine> no it isn't
<kitofhawaii> chazco: do you have all your repo's checked?
<chazco> Yep
<dravine> it's the file wrapper that gnome calls when you click a link
<MasterShrek_> chazco: make sure you install the modules packages for it too
<dravine> in say, evolution, or gaim
<temujin> nclife: get sysinfo ... it tells you all the info about your hardware
<MasterShrek_> nclife: cat /proc/meminfo
<chazco> modules for which?
<MasterShrek_> for vbox
<MasterShrek_> youll see it
<chazco> Ah ok... does vmware need them either?
<chazco> Hopefully it'll be done automagically
<soundray> dravine: yes it is. But your command does work here for URLs too
<MasterShrek_> yea vmware creates its own iirc
<dravine> yeah, hence my problem
<dravine> it's supposed to work
<dravine> and doesn't
<TheDoctor2> hello, I need help
<TheDoctor2> I need to sync my Palm Lifedrive with evolution
<dravine> soundray, anytime you click a link in a gnome app, gnome-open decides what file gets to handle it
<dravine> I know what it is and what it's supposed to do
<Locksm> kit
<dravine> but it's hosed, and reinstalling the packages didn't fixs
<chazco> Speaking of which... how can i assosiate .rm/.ram files with the command realplay and assign an icon to them?
<dravine> so I'm looking for suggestions
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: yes?
<Nameless_one> hello
<soundray> dravine: try as another user
<nclife> temujin, MasterShrek, thx. And to know what kind of ddr ram it is?
<Nameless_one> I have a question
<TheDoctor2> ?anyoen
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: did you get it back in? (network-manager)
<Nameless_one> I am trying to compile glipper from source, because there is a bug in it and I am trying to trace it
<dravine> works  as another user
<dravine> corrupted gconf perhaps?
<MasterShrek_> Nameless_one: what configure options are you using?
<soundray> dravine: perhaps
<Nameless_one> none, the README says to just run ./configure
<dravine> any tools to fix gconf?
<Nameless_one> the problem is this:
<Nameless_one> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<Nameless_one> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<Nameless_one> No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<Nameless_one> No package 'libgnome-2.0' found
<Nameless_one> this is the error message I get
<soundray> dravine: have you done lots of customization?
<dravine> nope
<TheDoctor2> Does anyknow how to get a lifedrive to sync thwi evolution
<MasterShrek_> Nameless_one: install the -dev packages of those packages from apt
<dravine> I'd rather not blow the account away and recreate it though if that's what your suggesting
<Nameless_one> oh
<Nameless_one> hm
<henrymiller_> hello
<soundray> dravine: not the account, but maybe ~/.gconf*
<dravine> yeah?
<dravine> I'll give it a shot
<MasterShrek_> Nameless_one: from what ive gathered anytime you need something as a dependency to compile something, you need the -dev package of it
<Stormx2> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Stormx2> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Stormx2> :(
<Stormx2> Fix, anyone?
<m1r0> hello
<Nameless_one> MasterShrek_, you know, I actually know this, it just didn't occur to me
<Nameless_one> thanks, will try that
<MasterShrek_> Stormx2: apparently this has been a big issue the last couple days
<MasterShrek_> :)
<dravine> no dice
<soundray> dravine: you can't do it while gnome is running
<dravine> ah, roger
<dravine> OK, one second
<dravine> well probably more
<Locksm> kit no
<dravine> bbiab
<TheDoctor2> \anyone?
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: i'm not getting the error message
<MasterShrek_> TheDoctor2: checed the forums?
<MasterShrek_> checked*
<profanephobia> how can i remove dhcp-client from starting up at boot?
<profanephobia> without a gui
<nclife> how can I know what type my ddr ram is?
<soundray> profanephobia: edit /etc/network/interfaces and remove all auto lines for interfaces that are configured with dhcp
<profanephobia> soundray, thanks pal
<soundray> profanephobia: is that what you want, though?
<profanephobia> soundray, will this stop dhcp-client from running at boot?
<soundray> profanephobia: it should, but you won't be on the net, then.
<TheDoctor2> I checkedthe fourms, unless you have a good link to help me. But I would apprisate help
<soundray> profanephobia: you would have to run 'sudo ifup eth0' for example, if currently you configure eth0 with dhcp.
<MasterShrek_> TheDoctor2: ive never used apalm device before, but isnt there a program in system > preferences or something
<soundray> profanephobia: what's the problem you're trying to solve?
<TheDoctor2> Eah, but it does not find the device,
<TheDoctor2> ITs for Pilotrs not LifeDrives
<MasterShrek_> thats all i got TheDoctor2 sorry
<Jockeo> There are several steps to theme a desktop; installing theme engine, icons, wall paper, colors, window decoration etc. Is there a way to just install a full theme at once? Maybe a theme web site with a "full theme installer" or similar?
<profanephobia> soundray, dhcp-client is causing problems with a server here.. but we have dependences on the package so i cant just remove it.. i just want to stop the service from starting at all
<Iggz> Hi, new to umbutu - indeed linux in general - I maganged to get everything up and running now however, you tube vide seems to crash not only Ff but indeed, umbutu. I see on the fiorums other peole with this problems but no solutions have any been found or is there a more stable linux browser? FF gets more unstable with each bulid lately and it seems not only in windows
<soundray> TheDoctor2: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while you unplug & plug your device. It may get different device name assignments eacht time.
<core64> I'm looking at the properties of Firefox 3 menu item, and it says firefox-3.0 %u. what does the "%u" mean?
<TheDoctor2> i'll try
<Iggz> *Sorry, tired - bad typing
<aladdinsane> can anyone give me a tip of an application which can play real media rtsp streams, i dont wanna use realplayer or helix since i cant change the sound driver on those, and mplayer as far as i can tell cant play it either, im greatful for suggestions
<MasterShrek_> aladdinsane: vlc?
<VSpike> Iggz: which flash are you using?
<aladdinsane> nope
<soundray> profanephobia: okay, that will work. If you want the interface to go up, you should leave the auto line alone and configure a static address instead.
<MasterShrek_> core64: its the url that is passed to it
<aladdinsane> MasterShrek_ at: i meant real media rtsp video streams, which vlc cant play
<soundray> aladdinsane: install w32codecs. Then mplayer will work.
<mojo> Lunar_Lamp, Dr_willis - been RTFMs and such...  fbset was not installed so i installed it, but it complains that there is not /dev/fb0 (tried -fb /dev/fb/0 but found I have nothing in /dev that looks like a framebuffer device).  Looked into fbdev but it seems to be an xserver driver for the kernel framebuffer.  I'm using the "ati" driver in xorg.  But anyway I don't care about setting on tty7 I am trying to work with tty1. Any ideas?  Hmm.
<mojo> .. in the meantime, I'm gonna try -fb /dev/tty1...
<MasterShrek_> aladdinsane: i dont know, ive never used them
<soundray> !w32codecs | aladdinsane
<ubotu> aladdinsane: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<TheDoctor2> (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_830_61_PVG0UCP5V0YA_usbraw').
<TheDoctor2> '
<TheDoctor2> I get "(hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_830_61_PVG0UCP5V0YA_usbraw').
<TheDoctor2> "
<core64> MasterShrek_: ah thanks, are there any other flags? If so, do you know where I can find a list of them and their definitions?
<MasterShrek_> not really sure core64
<core64> thx anyway
<dravine> well that sucked
<Iggz> Good question Vspike - I jut let Umbutu download what it needed - i still don't know enough about Linux to do seperate installs or find plugins/Dlls in directories.
<TheDoctor2> so what do I do with that?
<aladdinsane> soundray: hmm, i thought i had them installed, i'll look again
<Sopor>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY maestus
<rgnr> 65230/udp open|filtered unknown
<MasterShrek_> Iggz: no dlls, thats windows, and its ubuntu no umbuntu
<soundray> Sopor: you should probably change that password immediately
<mojo> hmm... /dev/tty1 doesn't work with fbset.  Anyways..
<rgnr> wols_:  65230/udp open|filtered unknown
<Sopor> Lol
<Sopor> Crap
<B-rabbit> hi guyz, I am having a problem with firefox...when ever i go to a web site that has flash running on it(eg youtube.com) it would freeze(stop working)...i started having this probledm after i upgraded from feisty to gusty...i also tryed uninstalling it and installing it againg. But it doesn't have any effect it stays the same...can anyone help me solve my problem..i am pretty desperate..thank you.
<Iggz> Mastershrek - see. told you I was tired :-P
<meatpeople> Hi folks: I'm having DVD playback trouble. This error from dmesg repeats endlessly: hda: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } -- Loads of links on the forum (most from 2005) but I'm none the wiser. Any pointers?
<rgnr> wols_:  how do i switch this filter off?
 * MasterShrek_ is sick of all these people having flash problems
<Sopor> That's not my r00t password ( : Lucky me.
<TheDoctor2> Anyone?
<soundray> Sopor: I know, it didn't log me into your root
 * Iggz is clad it's not just her
<florian> is banshee supporting video podcasts?
<soundray> Sopor: just kidding.
<MasterShrek_> Sopor: no use lying, ive already compromised your machine
<MasterShrek_> =P
<Sopor> xD
<soundray> Sopor: mastershrek must have changed it already...
<dravine> ok, so after doing that soundray, all my evolution settings are gone
<dravine> it's asking me to reset up evolution
<Sopor> I should'nt use copy/past when i identify on irc.. T_T I'll know it the next time.
<Leo1989> Guys, is there wxDev-C++ for U?
<MasterShrek_> Iggz: the flash package in the repos recently got updated, and it seems to be causing many many problems
<mojo> Sopor, MasterShrek is in ur box compromising ur data
<TheDoctor2> Please help
<soundray> dravine: did you rename or delete?
<dravine> moved entirely
<MasterShrek_> =P
<Sopor> Lol.. I wish i see that ( :
<ocy> www.hack3r.com
<soundray> dravine: moved entirely?
<dravine> yes
<Sopor> my root password has 14 caracters
<soundray> dravine: what does that mean
<dravine> it means I went
<Sopor> and 4 figures  :P
<wols_> rgnr: from where did you check if it's open or filtered?
<soundray> Sopor: thank you, that reduces my search space
<dravine> mv .gcon* ~/gconfbackup/
<Sopor> and 2 special caracters
<Sopor> soundray, enjoy ( :
<soundray> dravine: did it affect gnome-open's behaviour?
<rgnr> wols_:  nmap online
<Iggz> Mastershrek: K, make sense glad it's not just me. Are there any work arounds yet or is it less of a problem in any other browsers
<dravine> yep
<dravine> and everything else about gnome
<wols_> rgnr: then fix your router.not a ubuntu problem
<MasterShrek_> Iggz: to tell you the truth, i have no idea, im not using ubuntu, so im not experiencing hte problem
<Sopor> soundray, anyway, there is nothin interesting on my computer ( :
<wols_> rgnr: and the output of sudo netstat -anp |grep UDP please
<rgnr> wols_:  how do i fix it? what's the problem?
<Iggz> LOL, and what you using then? Don't say Vita :-P
<soundray> dravine: can you do a 'grep -r open ~/gconfbackup'
<Iggz> *vista
<soundray> Sopor: okay, I'll just sell it as a zombie then
<pidus> is there any yahoo messenger for ubuntu?
<TheDoctor2> USe Pidgin
<Sopor> ( :
<Sopor> Use emesene
<Sopor> xD
<dravine> yeah
<Iggz> Indeed, I'm using Pidgin in IRC - wonderful little program
<dravine> some xml
<soundray> dravine: sorry, I meant 'grep -rl open ~/gconfbackup'
<Sopor> Oh? Pidgin suports IRC protocol?
<Sopor> Didn't know
<dravine> yep
<MasterShrek_> Iggz: slamd64
<rgnr> wols_: typed that and nothing happentd
<aladdinsane> soundray: you were right Mplayer could play the real media rtsp video stream, but only after i extracted the .rm file from the .ram file, which is a bit annoying since i then have to do that everytime. Is there a way around this? anyone?
<pidus>  is there any yahoo messenger for ubuntu?
<Sopor> Xchat rulz ( :
<Iggz> Indeed, niftty little thing - impressee so far
<mojo> TheDoctor2,  reading back thru the channel i think the idea is that there is a daemon that automatically assignes a device name to the lifedrive when you plug it in (hot-plug daemon or some such), and it may be giving it a different device name each time?  i think the person who suggested you looking at the tail -f was wanting to see if it gave different results on different insertions.  That is my guess...
<Sopor> pidus, pidgin, emesene.. And so on
<Defyence> Sopor, that's the first thing I read when I enter practically, and this is my first time in Pidgin's IRC.
<Defyence> Go figure. :P
<dravine> http://rafb.net/p/NMm1le10.html
<soundray> aladdinsane: I think there is an option to tell mplayer that you're opening a file containing a URL. man mplayer will help.
<guillaume> Hi all
<Nameless_one> MasterShrek_ sorry, I have another problem now
<guillaume> need to know if people on ubuntu can resolve a specific adress
<B-rabbit> hi guyz, I am having a problem with firefox...when ever i go to a web site that has flash running on it(eg youtube.com) it would freeze(stop working)...i started having this probledm after i upgraded from feisty to gusty...i also tryed uninstalling it and installing it againg. But it doesn't have any effect it stays the same...can anyone help me solve my problem..i am pretty desperate..thank you.
<guillaume> www.arxtechcanada.com
<aladdinsane> soundray: ok i'll have a look, tnx for the push in the right direction though
<soundray> dravine: okay, not helpful. 'grep -rl gnome-open ~/gconfbackup' ?
<guillaume> it's slow and windows and mac people can log in
<dravine> grep -i -Rl 'gnome-open' ./
<dravine> ./.gconf/apps/affinity/system/%gconf.xml
<Nameless_one> I ./configure'd a source, I run make and I get : /bin/sh: no: not found
<dravine> affinity isn't installed
<vajk> hello all
<Nameless_one> anyone know what is the problem?
<dravine> I'm gonna restore this backup and get my email back
<dravine> brb
<mojo> TheDoctor2, what is a lifedrive?  It is just a USB memory stick?
<Cyrus25801> pike_: diffrent screen problem now.when i set my resolution on 1024x768 it doesn't resize my desktop. i need to scroll my desktop.
<Iggz> MasterShrek - looks interersting - I really wish I could remember which distro I used about 3/4 years ago, when I had no MS OS for a while. I'm determined to dump xp/vita
<Goosemoose> anyone here experienced with preseeding over a network? Everything seems to go ok except I never get a gui! I just get a login prompt
<EtteSB> i have a choice of clients; gtk, gtk2 or x11? which one should i get im guessing its gtk2
<mojo> TheDoctor2, n/m I googled it.
<vajk> does anyone know when will be the repos update to the new ati driver which supports AIGLX?
<EtteSB> !gtk2 > EtteSB
<manolo> hi. Is there someone who knows how to list the current list of ALL users on system? (not just the curently connected ones). Thanks a lot.
<soundray> manolo: cat /etc/passwd
<pidus> <Sopor>i dont find
<TheDoctor2> So anything?
<November> hey
<soundray> manolo: better yet: cat /etc/passwd | cut -d ":" -f 1
<narothepharoh> how do i run a file through terminal thats stored in my home folder?
<matttis> hi, how can I "install" fonts so that they're useable for every program (firefox, OpenOffice, etc)
<November> got a problem. gotta convert a bin to iso but i lack in cuefile. how do i create a correct cuefile for the bin?
<Sopor> pidus, wait a minute.
<soundray> narothepharoh: gnome-open filename
<November> tried to use another one but got wrong fs type when i mounted
<manolo> soundray: thanks a lot ;)
<November> so i guess the problem is the cuefile
<henrymiller__> list
<henrymiller__> !list
<Sopor> http://www.pidgin.im/ <===== Pidgin
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yoblin> how can I share my custom compiled kernel image with someone, do I just package up what's in /boot?????
<Sopor> http://emesene.org/trac/wiki/WikiStart <==== Emesene
<EtteSB>  have a choice of clients; gtk, gtk2 or x11? which one should i get
<MasterShrek_> yoblin:  go to the source directory and do a checkinstall
<Sopor> Dunno if emesene supports Yahoo messagin
<MasterShrek_> !checkinstall | yoblin
<inzeo> does anyone know if there is an evolution IRC channel?
<Cyrus25801> just installed ubuntu and the restricted drivers.when i set my resolution on 1024x768 it doesn't resize my desktop. i need to scroll my desktop.
<MasterShrek_> inzeo: tried #evolution ?
<ubotu> yoblin: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bert> okey, can someone help me with the following problem:
<yoblin> thanks, will try that
<bert> I'm running a virtual server in virtualbox and I want it to have an own IP adres in our DHCP network
<soundray> yoblin: normally /lib/modules/$(uname -r) is essential as well. Didn't you use a ubuntu or debian method to compile? That would give you a .deb in /usr/src
<dravine> found the problem
<dravine> scribes
<henrymiller__> get cdtitle
<bert> how do I do that ?
<pike_> bert: so right now youre nat'd?
<bert> yeah
<soundray> dravine: scribes? Please explain
<henrymiller__> get cdtitles (15-10-04).zip
<inzeo> MasterShrek: haha no, under freenode or ubuntu?
<yoblin> soundray: thanks! much easier.. I'm an idiot
<MasterShrek_> no idea inzeo
<dravine> scribes is a code editor
<bert> I tried putting up teh bridge stuff as it is explained in the manual, but I couldn't get it working
<dravine> for some reason, it defines itself to open html docs
<bert> *the
<henrymiller__> quit
<narothepharoh> soundray: this is not working
<pidus> <Sopor>but with pidgin can i go to chat room ????
<henrymiller__> kill
<soundray> dravine: okay
<henrymiller__> quit
<inzeo> Tracker has indexed but "Tracker Search Tool" does not seem to talk to the daemon and show no results.
<inzeo> any ideas?
<Sopor> pidus, I think so. I'm not sure.. Wait.. I search
<vajk> can somebody pls help with installing the new ati drivers ? a link could help too
<soundray> narothepharoh: what's happening?
<vajk> thanks
<pike_> bert: there might be something here on bridged network
<pike_> bert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<matttis> how do I "install" fonts so that they're useable for every program (firefox, OpenOffice, etc) ?
<soundray> !font | matttis
<ubotu> matttis: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<narothepharoh> soundray:file-roller:7462): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<pike_> matttis: drop em in a font dir and update cache
<pike_> matttis: fc-cache command
<w00boot> hello all
<soundray> narothepharoh: can you open another file with gnome-open -- a jpg image, say?
<bert> thanks pike_
<bert> I hope that doesn't mess up my connection again ;)
<Sopor> Multi protocol clients supporting yahoo : Pidgin //  Kopete
<w00boot> i recently made the switch from windows to xubuntu and i need a bit of help
<w00boot> metacity doesnt start on login, so i have to start it manually
<xybre> w00boot: wassap?
<w00boot> and when i do i get a lot of errors
<mojo> TheDoctor2, I use thunderbird with lighning, not evolution.  You say that Evolution supports sync to Palm, but not Lifedrive specifically?  Do you know if there are any differences between the communications protocols for Lifedrive syncs versus regular Palms?  Does it sync as a Palm on other software (likely: windows) so far as you know, or do those programs have a separate option for LifeDrive.  I see that Palm has hotsync software for Li
<mojo> feDrive on Windows and Mac OSX but not Linux.  I would suggest trying their Windows software via Wine but I doubt it would know how to sync to Evolution, LOL.
<pidus> <Sopor>u use yahoo messenger?
<Sopor> pidus, nope. I'm french, and it's not very famous here.
<soundray> w00boot: if you have xubuntu, you shouldn't need metacity, but xfce only
<Sopor> I only use msn protocol and gmail
<w00boot> ok...
<knoppix_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<luciddr34m3r> I'm having some problems with my wireless card. I have a driver loaded and it's recognized, but I cant find any wireless networks (even though I'm sitting by my AP). My friend's laptop is the same as as mine, same hardware, and hes running the same driver and ubuntu version as me, and he can see all the AP's. Any advice?
<w00boot> well, another question
<soundray> knoppix_: don't do this please
<pidus> <Sopor>what is famous there?
<narothepharoh> soundray: I am trying but I dont know if im doing it right
<Sopor> pidus, MSN messenger protocol.. You know @hotmail @msn..
<w00boot> when i log in all the title bars of windows are missing, the bar with the minimize and maximize buttons. how do i recover these?
<soundray> narothepharoh: okay, tell me what you are doing.
<pidus> <Sopor>yes
<MasterShrek_> luciddr34m3r: do you have firmware for it?
<pidus> <Sopor>i need msn messenger too for ubuntu
<matttis> pike_: is it also the ttf format for fonts under linux ?
<Sopor> pidus, are your friends are on Yahoo or msn ?
<MasterShrek_> luciddr34m3r: better yet, what kinda card is it/
<soundray> w00boot: something is wrong with your window manager. Try logging in as another user.
<xiven> Hey
<xiven> Anyone in here use Clearwire with their Ubuntu?
<pidus> <Sopor>some in yahoo and some in msn
<w00boot> ok, ill try that. thanks for th suggestion.
<Sopor> pidus, msn messenger, you have pidgin ( yes, again ), but it's not the one i use. I use " emesene " A python/GTK client. Faster, more stable.
<narothepharoh> soundray: i am trying to open tar.gz files to run them but i just cant
<mojo> TheDoctor2, here is a Gentoo-centric article, but Gentoo help is usually pretty detailed.  Looks like you need to have a usbserial, visor, and sm_mod.ko modules loaded in the kernel.  And you have to put the LifeDrive in "Drive Mode".  The article gives hope that it CAN be done.
<gigamonkey> I'm trying to do a system update and am getting a message about not being able to authenticate many of the packages. Any ideas why that would be. I've done system updates in the recent past without this problem.
<pidus> <Sopor>link pls
<[digit]> the gnome mouse settings dont have any relation to the xorg.conf file, do they?
<Sopor> pidus, I can't help you for someones who are un yahoo
<Sopor> pidus, apt-get install emesene ;)
<luciddr34m3r> MasterShrek: it's a broadcom card, but its using an atheros communications driver, but my roomate is using the same combination and it works
<soundray> narothepharoh: tar.gz files are compressed archives. You can't "run" them as such.
<mojo> TheDoctor2, the link (sorry!) is...  http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365802.html?sid=a5eba500f87579cf7cbb55f9cdcadc03
<soundray> narothepharoh: are you trying to install software?
<MasterShrek_> luciddr34m3r: never heard of using an atheros driver for a broadcom card
<Sopor> pidus, are you noobie on ubuntu?
<Cyrus25801> just installed ubuntu 7.10 and my nvidia resricted drivers. but when i set the resolution higher that 800x600 then i need to scroll my desktop. can someone please help
<musikgoat> how can i repair install ubuntu while saving my home directory on the same partition?   should I move that off and scratch any remnants of the old version?
<Sopor> newbie*
<dravine> wow
<dravine> soundray, check this out
<pidus> <Sopor>yes
<dravine> the problem isn't specifically scribes
<narothepharoh> soundray: yes, when i extract it says to open with
<[digit]> basically, my real question is, can i disable the use of gnome mouse settings
<dravine> I set scribes to be the default application for .html documents in nautilus
<[digit]> its messing up my quake 3 skills
<dravine> well, it seems that it's basing it's decision on the mimetype
<luciddr34m3r> it was loaded automatically. i know about 4 people with the same laptop, and the wireless card works out of the box, using the same driver as me
<dravine> not the file extention
<MasterShrek_> musikgoat: delete everthing off it besides your /home directory and when yuo install make sure it doesnt formate it, just install over the top
<MasterShrek_> format*
<dravine> so any mimetype that returns to gnome-open as Html
<dravine> got opened with scribes
<pike_> [digit]: tried quake wars yet for linux? pretty nice
<pidus> <Sopor>could not find emesene
<dravine> then I upgraded to gutsy, and scribes was in the repo's
<[digit]> nah, im addicted to quake 3
<dravine> so I removed the source install, and switched to the repo version
<dravine> which is why gnome-open was freaking out
<xiven> Who uses Clearwire Intenret?
<musikgoat> but MasterShrek, when I tried that, the installer yelled at me saying it needed to format the partition that / resides
<dravine> because it was linked to the source install in my home dir
<mojo> TheDoctor2, here is a Ubuntu-Gutsy centric article http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2007/09/21/palm-lifedrive-4go-and-ubuntu-gutsy/
<musikgoat> unless I missed something
<MasterShrek_> musikgoat: manually set your partitions
<dravine> sooo
<dravine> that was fun...
<soundray> dravine: I see... so now you've fixed it?
<[digit]> but gnome mouse has this acceleration crap, and i learned to play q3 on arch, which just used mouse settings from xorg.conf
<dravine> yep
<musikgoat> MasterShrek i did
<soundray> dravine: well done
<dravine> now it's fixed, and more importantly I understand what and why it was broke
<luciddr34m3r> iwconfig lists my card, and its ready with driver installed, i just can't see any networks
<MasterShrek_> i dunno for sure then musikgoat, thats how ive always done it
<w00boot> soundray: logging in as another user worked, the problem is gone
<dravine> anyway, thought you'd like to know what was going on
<musikgoat> MasterShrek I set / and swap, and did not check format, and got an error saying / needs to be formatted
<dravine> not sure if it warrants a bug report
<w00boot> how would i fix it for my current user?
<dravine> but, it's some  damn strange behavior
<MasterShrek_> musikgoat: what filesystem type is it?
<musikgoat> MasterShrek reiserfs
<Sopor> pidus, i'm talking on your mps ( :
<MasterShrek_> musikgoat: also maybe try the alternate installer cd, it might work
<musikgoat> i will look at that
<Sopor> pidus, https://help.ubuntu.com/
 * xiven waits for an answer
<pidus> <Sopor>??? u say???
<Sopor> Start with that
<soundray> w00boot: try renaming the $HOME/.xfce directory
<pidus> i know ubuntu very well
<Sopor> Oké.
<soundray> w00boot: you can't be logged in, so do it in recovery mode or with sudo while you're logged in as the working user.
<soundray> narothepharoh: what are you trying to install?
<MadScientist> join #debian
<MadScientist> oops
<soundray> MadScientist: splitter!
<soundray> :)
<MasterShrek_> =P
<narothepharoh> soundray:cedega
<MadScientist> forgot that leading / :)
<arvin_> hi..i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and my sound was working fine, but after the updates it stopped working
<arvin_> can anyone help me?
<savetheWorld> hi all, is there an apt-get package for the kernel source?
<soundray> !cedega | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<mazen> hi
<soundray> savetheWorld: yes. apt-cache search kernel source
<mazen> I have a big problem... I need help
<pidus> mazen>yes
<savetheWorld> soundray: heh, of course.
<w00boot> soundray: im a little new to linux, what exactly is the "$HOME/.xfce directory" ?
<MasterShrek_> mazen: whas that/
<pidus> mazen> tell
<musikgoat> MasterShrek: The file system on /dev/sda2 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other file systems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<musikgoat> ^^doesn't that seem dumb?
<narothepharoh> narothepharoh@Narothepharoh:~$ sudo apt-get install cedega
<narothepharoh> Password:
<narothepharoh> Reading package lists... Done
<narothepharoh> Building dependency tree
<narothepharoh> Reading state information... Done
<narothepharoh> E: Couldn't find package cedega
<savetheWorld> w00boot: "$HOME" is a variable which contains the directory path you your home directory
<danbhfive> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasterShrek_> musikgoat:it seems very dumb, the alternate installer may be the way you need to go, i dont seem to remeber having that problem with kubuntu either
<soundray> savetheWorld: sorry, that spits out too much. apt-cache --names-only search linux source
<musikgoat> thanks for your input MasterShrek
<andy_> !paste | narothepharo
<ubotu> narothepharo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<savetheWorld> w00boot: so "$HOME/.xfce directory"  is /home/w00boot/.xfce
<yell0w> hey guys, does anyone use ddclient in here ?
<savetheWorld> soundray: thank you!
<soundray> narothepharoh: pay attention to what ubotu told you about cedega
<yell0w> how should i use ddclient with a NAT ?
<miguillo> savetheWorld: or perhaps "apt-get source linux-image-XXX" is what you should want
<luciddr34m3r> Can anybody help me with my wireless? It's not working, and I'm pretty stumped.
<mojo> TheDoctor2, in the Ubuntu wiki page, there are notes that the guy uses ttyUSB[13579]  which would be any 2nd USB connection that pressing the hotsync button creates.  ttyUSB1, ttyUSB3 ... ttyUSB9.  It mentions that SOME Palm devices use the FIRST USB connection for data, not the SECOND.  So try the instruction with ttyUSB[02468] instead, if that is the case.
<EtteSB> when i run crossfire i get "[Error]   Cannot bind socket to port 13327: Address already in use" anyway i can see whats using that port?
<mojo> TheDoctor2, the Ubuntu Wiki article was, again, on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PalmDeviceSetup
<MasterShrek_> luciddr34m3r: using the same kernel as your roomate?
<narothepharoh> sooundray I have tried the pastebin and it says i am doing something wrong
<soundray> !cedega | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<savetheWorld> miguillo: thanks
<matttis> Is an Ubuntu able to use .ttf fonts ?
<Sopor> yes
<luciddr34m3r> Let me check
<soundray> !font | matttis
<ubotu> matttis: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Sopor> put it in the /usr/share/fonts/ directory
<soundray> matttis: why don't you read that link ^^
<w00boot> savetheworld: i just checked and i dont have a /home/<username>/.xfce directory
<mazen> I was traying to install Ubuntu on a laptop... I have error while installing and I got message that say (Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gusty Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter).
<w00boot> is that my problem?
<Sopor> And reboot your openoffice
<arvin_> help
<arvin_> how do i get my sound to work again? after updates it stopped working
<matttis> soundray: well, now i see. didn't know that true type equals .ttf
<miguillo> mazen: do you make an install form the net?
<MasterShrek_> mazen: check the disc for defects
<atlef> !sound | arvin_
<ubotu> arvin_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Sopor> arvin_, system > Preferences > Sounds > Check if your peripheric is the good one.
<MasterShrek_> mazen: ls -a  (and file/folder with a . in front of it is hidden)
<MasterShrek_> any*
<danbhfive> can anyone explain how compiling a driver works?  mainly, if I put one into my system, and it is the wrong one, what will happen, and how do I get rid of it?
<luciddr34m3r> We are using the same kernel version.
<mazen> no, not from the net... and I install the OS to other system today... and the disk is fine
<arvin_> sopor: what peripheric?
<Sopor> arvin_, ALSA.
<arvin_> Sopor: it's selected
<Sopor> arvin_, or your sound card, if you have another driver
<MikeH> can someone recommend a text editor with syntax highlighting for php and html
<Sopor> Hum..
<MikeH> preferably tabbed
<Sopor> Unselect " mute " ? xD
<MasterShrek_> danbhfive: most drivers aer included with the kernel, but if you were to install the wrong one, you sholdnt experience any problems because it wouldnt be loaded
<miguillo> danbhfive: if you don't have a module for your specific kernel, it don't work, you have to compile one for your kernel
<MasterShrek_> danbhfive: what driver is it?
<danbhfive> MikeH: have you tried gedit?  I can't really recommend, but I use gedit, and it highlights
<luciddr34m3r> When I ifconfig, ath0 shows up and wifi0 shows up as expected, enabled and up. iwconfig lists ath0 as my wireless interface, but an "iwlist scan" returns no results on ath0, and on wifi0 it says no wireless extensions enabled
<arvin_> sopor: it says audiotrak prodigy 7.1
<Sopor> Urf.
<danbhfive> MasterShrek: well, I have an unsupported webcam, and I was interested in trying out different available drivers
<Sopor> Dunno this one
<MasterShrek_> luciddr34m3r: iwlist ath0 scan ?
<luciddr34m3r> MasterShrek_: that returns "No scan results"
<smokeh> french people here??
<MasterShrek_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mazen> what I can do now?
<Sopor> smokeh, vui.
<luciddr34m3r> but there are AP's in the room, and my roomate is on it as we speak
<MikeH> does ubuntu have a colour pallete/picker?
<John_R> lucid: sounds like you need to alias ath0 to wifi0
<Sopor> smokeh, j't'aggresse en mp, t'affoles pas.
<luciddr34m3r> i have a wifi0 set up , what more do i need to do?
<la> freenode
<peter77> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu/windows on a Toshiba Satellite Pro A120 Laptop computer, when I plug my headphones into the jack on the front whilst running linux the speakers do not mute but when I plug the headphones in whilst running windows the speakers DO mute, therefore I beleive this is an issue with alsa and am wondering if there is a fix available?
<miguillo> Sopor: on est 2 :-p
<John_R> what does /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<John_R> http://nopaste.org
<MadScientist> Hey peeps, I'm using dhcpd to assign ip's to windows machines, the problem I have is adding additional subnets to the clients.. the way static-routes works isn't suitable to tell the new subnet to route via the existing route, does anyone know if there is a way to do this so the new subnet uses the existing route without having to create another alias on the router and therefore requiring another static route?
<Sopor> migster, On va finir par pouvoir les envahir ces ricains ( :
<luciddr34m3r> auto lo
<luciddr34m3r> iface lo inet loopback
<John_R> thats it?
<MasterShrek_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<luciddr34m3r> and 2 blank lines
<John_R> ok
<John_R> add 2 more lines
<alobodig> Slight problem: echo $PATH gives me: //bin:/usr/local/bin:/bin:.. That extra slash in the beginning is causing a lot of trouble. Anyone care to guess where that's being set?
<Sopor> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<John_R> auto wifi0
<Sopor> Loul
<John_R> iface wifi0 inet dhcp
<Sopor> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek_> alobodig: /etc/environment  possibly
<danbhfive> ubotu tell me about webcams
<Sopor> Arf, ils connaissent pas les suisses
<peter77> can anyone help me with my headphone switch issue?
<John_R> then restart the interface
<pike_> peter77: whats the issue?
<theAtom> John_R, no I refuse
<alobodig> MasterShrek, checked it, it's not there
<peter77> pike_: I'm running Ubuntu/windows on a Toshiba Satellite Pro A120 Laptop computer, when I plug my headphones into the jack on the front whilst running linux the speakers do not mute but when I plug the headphones in whilst running windows the speakers DO mute, therefore I beleive this is an issue with alsa and am wondering if there is a fix available?
<John_R> hee hee
<MasterShrek_> alobodig: /etc/profile ?
<John_R> peter77:  double click your volume control icon int he taskbar. then go to switches, then select "headphone jack sense"
<luciddr34m3r> John_R, I still get no scan results
<pike_> Perlboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302543&page=2
<John_R> lucid: did you ifdonw and ifup the card?
<John_R> ifdown i mean
<narothepharoh> how do i open a .rpm file?
<atlef> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<mojo> peter77, umm... I don't have your hardware, but I have an Audigy 2ZS with the external box (livedrive).  The Audigy has a remote sensor, as well as a switch in the headphone jack and some buttons on the box that are all reported back through the midi device under /dev.  LIRC can be set up for the Audigy to take input from the midi (serial) stream to use it's remote, and can thus be used to detect the headphone switch.  That can be used wit
<mojo> h a program or script to mute/unmute your external speakers, while leaving the headphone output voulme up.  That is assuming it works anything like that at all.  It really really depends on how (or even IF) the headphone jack insertion switch is reported back to Linux.
<alobodig> MasterShrek, that doesn't appear to be it either
<andy_> !rpm | narothepharo
<ubotu> narothepharo: please see above
<alejandro> Hello, how do i make ctrl+alt+del to get system monitor on gutsy?
<luciddr34m3r> wait... "ifdown ath0" right?
<John_R> peter77:  double click your volume control icon int he taskbar. then go to switches, then select "headphone jack sense"
<luciddr34m3r> it said ath0 not configured...
<John_R> ok
<John_R> so change those 2 lines from wifi0 to ath0
<John_R> then ifdown ath0
<John_R> ifup ath0
<John_R> and try again
<luciddr34m3r> not configured
<John_R> wierd
<luciddr34m3r> when i dont sudo it
<luciddr34m3r> nevermind
<luciddr34m3r> it doesnt work still though
<Andycasss> When trying to install bw_mod to throttle apache2 bandwidth, i get this:
<Andycasss> chmod 644 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_bw.so
<Andycasss> apxs:Error: Activation failed for custom /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file..
<luciddr34m3r> but now "enable wireless" is gone from my options in my network monitor
<Alejandr0> Hello, how do i make ctrl+alt+del to get system monitor on gutsy?
<pike_> luciddr34m3r: ifdown brings the device down so if you ifconfig it wont show up ifup will bring it back up
<michael_> when i minimize any screen it disappears-- For example terminal-- what owuld cause this?
<sebrock> I notice this in syslog: frontend modprobe: WARNING: Error running install command for nvidia || altough I dont have any nvidia things in my computer? Also there is an nvidia thing in modprobe.d, is this safe to remove?
<MasterShrek_> sebrock: if you dont have an nvidia card i dont see why not
<luciddr34m3r> ath0 shows up in ifconfig, but ifdown wont take it down
<sebrock> MasterShrek, what exactly is modprobe.d?
<AlexQ> Alejandr0: Whee? It's an shortcut to task manager in Winshit, but not in Ubu... Enter to it using menu...
<sebrock> is this run every now and then?
<MasterShrek_> sebrock: its run at boot
<MasterShrek_> to load modules
<miguillo> sebrock: and modules load
<sebrock> ah ok, thank you MasterShrek I'll try
<luciddr34m3r> ah, i gotta run to class but i'll be here later
<sebrock> MasterShrek, this is the content of that file: alias char-major-195* nvidia
<sebrock> does it tell you anything else?
<michael_> when i minimize any screen it disappears-- For example terminal-- what would cause this?
<MasterShrek_> sebrock: not really, i wouldnt worry about removing it though
<sebrock> ok
<supercureuil> salut a tous
<MasterShrek_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Andycasss> My apxs assumes that my apache2 conf is httpd.conf, but its actually apache2.conf, how do I make it work?
<joosep> how do i find out the UUID for my partition to add it to fstab
<MasterShrek_> blkid
<MasterShrek_> joosep ^
<joosep> thanks
<MasterShrek_> joosep: you can just use the device name thought oo
<MasterShrek_> its easier for a human to put that in there
<joosep> do i specify the device name myself?
<joosep> or is it like "sda4"
<MasterShrek_> /dev/hda3   or whatever
<joosep> if in need to mount it
<joosep> ok
<joosep> i'll try
<michael_> <michael_> when i minimize any screen it disappears-- For example terminal-- what owuld cause this?
<imitation> Got a little problem here: I'm getting segfaults on e.g. kino and avidemux. I'm running a freshly installed gutsy x64 on 3 gb ram.
<michael_> when i minimize any screen it disappears-- For example terminal-- what would cause this?
<pike_> michael_: does pkill gnome-terminal  fix it?
<pike_> michael_: thats my answer to most things. if it acts up kill it
<evilmm> michael_, do you have a window list on your panel
<michael_> pike_: whats pkill gnome
<sebrock> I have this also in syslog, although I dont even have a wifi card installed?: 6 20:11:31 frontend NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists.
<sebrock> Dec  6 20:11:31 frontend NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored..
<michael_> there they are!
<michael_> haha
<michael_> thanks
<peter77>  Hi, I'm running Ubuntu/windows on a Toshiba Satellite Pro A120 Laptop computer, when I plug my headphones into the jack on the front whilst running linux the speakers do not mute but when I plug the headphones in whilst running windows the speakers DO mute, therefore I beleive this is an issue with alsa and am wondering if there is a fix available?
<evilmm> michael_, which worked?
<Dillo> ciao a tutti
<ompaul> !it | Dillo
<ubotu> Dillo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<desertc> http://ubuntucat.wordpress.com/2007/08/06/getting-the-best-help-on-linux-forums/
<nullset> what packages will build essential install
<nullset> ?
<tonyyarusso> peter77: That's odd - most computers have a physical switch to turn them off
<ompaul> nullset, do apt-cache show build-essential in a terminal
<joosep> is there a program so that i could easily change computer fan speeds?
<joosep> without resorting to much configuration
<sebrock> why is this: 6 20:11:31 frontend NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. I dont even have a WIFI connection??
<mahrellon> nick Mahr
<tonyyarusso> joosep: There is if you have a ThinkPad.
<Iggz> trying to get a grasp of linux's file management system. Does it have a "programs: folder or is its structure different?
<mahrellon> Oops
<joosep> nope, a desktop
<joosep> :(
<joosep> i use fancontrol atm
<tonyyarusso> Iggz: a bit different
<joosep> but it's too cumbersome imo
<Jack_Sparrow> Iggz: Different than other distros or from windows
<imitation> lggz: exectuable software is usually stored in /bin and /usr/bin
<tonyyarusso> Iggz: most programs are in /usr/bin, /bin, /sbin, and /usr/sbin  (you can do 'echo $PATH' for more)
<mahrellon> Hey. Are there any User activity monitors available for Ubuntu that would enable me to log passwords, mails etc? Pretty much like a keylogger. =)
<joosep> it would be nice if there was something like speedfan for windows
<tonyyarusso> mahrellon: apt-cache search keylogger
<ompaul> !filesystems | Iggz
<ubotu> Iggz: ext3 is the default fileystem in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<mahrellon> tonyyarysso, thanks man. =)
<tonyyarusso> mahrellon: please use legally
<miguillo> how can i know _easily_ which files on my HD were *not* installed by a package (if there no simple way i will make my own)
<Iggz> Thank you :-)
<mahrellon> tonyyarusso, ofc m8. It's about two teen boys net-activities that makes my ISP send me nasty snail-mails hehe.
<nullset> Thanks ompaul
<tonyyarusso> mahrellon: Aaah.  Do you really need the passwords for that, or just visited sites?
<ompaul> nullset, np
<danbhfive> miguillo: that strikes me as a funny request
<boris> gzip: /home/boris/.fr-kN5TsL/UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file
<sebrock> why is this: 6 20:11:31 frontend NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. I dont even have a WIFI connection??
<boris> can i somehow fix it ?
<mahrellon> tonyyarusso: Let's just say I'd rather have more than less in this case. I need evidence to confront them. :)
<Andycasss> how to search whole filesystem?
<gspr> Hi. I started a PPA build today - the amd64 build finished within an hour, while i386 was queued for 6 hours - then after around 90% of the (estimated) compile elapsed, the i386 build went back to "pending", while the details say "currently building". It's been like that for hours, and seems to be stuck somehow. Is there anything I can do to unqueue/delete it?
<danbhfive> boris: sounds like a broken download
<nullset> btw guys, Its my Birthday today
<nullset> :)
<tonyyarusso> mahrellon: All right.  Probably more efficient ways than a keylogger though, frankly.
<danbhfive> Andycasss: I use locate, and sudo locate -u will update that
<Thecks> When using Firefox or Opera on Gutsy, I don't get any sound when playing Wave files.. anybody know how to fix this?
<rbs-tito> Happy Birthday nullset!
<musikgoat> Andycasss: sudo find / -name filename
<boris> danbhfive : now what ? i believe server will give me same file again
<tonyyarusso> gspr: try asking in #launchpad
<nullset> Thank you rbs-tito
<gspr> tonyyarusso: OK
<mahrellon> tonyyarusso: Oh? Are there any easy ways of logging like keystrokes in Firefox?
<danbhfive> boris: are you sure you got the file though?
<boris> danbhfive : what ?
<sutti2> hey guys, Is there any way to play a windows media stream on linux?
<tonyyarusso> mahrellon: I'm just thinking the keystrokes aren't really what you'd want - you just need to tie network traffic to a user really, unless you think they could pull off an "it just popped up" argument.
<danbhfive> boris: are you sure you got the file correctly?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<miguillo> danbhfive: i did some "make install" and i want to be sure tu wipe every thing out
<boris> danbhfive: yes, of course
<Iggz> Sorry, last question - I assume it will only store new linux programs within in its own formated file structure and then spread it self out across NTFS/FAT formated sections of the drive if they exist?
<sutti2> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Iggz:
<desertc> mahrellon: If you want to control teen net activity, then you should be using a proxy.
<mahrellon> tonyyarusso: That's what they've been doing so far. "I didn't click that" etc. I need hard proof so I can tell them "Well you did login to this site.." etc ;)
<Thecks> When using Firefox or Opera on Gutsy, I don't get any sound when playing Wave files.. anybody know how to fix this?
<danbhfive> boris: well, then the server might have a bad file
<Jack_Sparrow> Iggz: It should not spread out across the opther drives without user help
<tonyyarusso> mahrellon: Ah, then I suppose it would be useful.
<musikgoat> isn't there a pidgin purple plugin pack in the repo's?  i can't seem to find it, and i'm getting compilation errors on the source that I dl'ed
<tonyyarusso> mahrellon: another thought could be VNC
<danbhfive> miguillo: oooh, cool, I get it
<Iggz> jack_sparrow. Thank you -makes sense. sorry for the daft questions
<mahrellon> desertc: Yeah I know. Our router has parental control but somehow they always manage to work their way around it. That's why I need something like a keylogger so I can check if they actually have a way to find out the darn password I change every now and then hehe
<desertc> mahrellon: A better solution would be spending more time with the children so you are more aware of their pasttimes.
<Jack_Sparrow> Iggz: np.. welcome to ubuntu.. and no it isnt a silly question.. it is just different that windows
<tonyyarusso> That too
<mahrellon> desertc: Trust me m8. I do spend alot of time with them it's just that they come home from school alot earlier than I do from work. Give a couple of teen boys two hours in front of a computer and all hell can break loose lol
<desertc> mahrellon: Using a keylogger is very close to reading someone's diary, in my opinion.  You should make them aware you will be doing it before you install it.  Otherwise, you may lose much face with them.
<danbhfive> mahrellon: you should check out Christian Ubuntu, or whatever its called
<binBASH> Hi all, today I installed some Ubuntu updates and now mozilla thunderbird + pidgin are not working anymore. When I try to connect with SSL to mailserver thunderbird says, SSL is deactivated. Does somebody know what's going wrong there?
<rbs-tito> mahrellon: Are you talking about a parental control?
<Iggz> Jack: Indeed, and Dos, and BBC micro, and spectrum basic :-). I'm simply trying to work out the file structure for manual install of @plugins.
<rbs-tito> mahrellon: I've just set up a hotel with Ubuntu machines that needed just that
<musikgoat> anyone know if there is a pidgin purple plugin pack in the repo's?  i can't seem to find it.
<danbhfive> mahrellon: one of the main themes is parental control, ie to support christian values
<tonyyarusso> Iggz: plugins for what specifically?
<tonyyarusso> musikgoat: which plugin?
<mahrellon> desertc: I know. The only information I'd like to get my hands on are sites and passwords related to that site etc. I wouldn't logon to read their mails or anything. Just so I can show them I do have access in case I would ever need it.
<musikgoat> specifically irchelper
<mahrellon> danbhfive: Thanks. I'll check it out :)
<musikgoat> tonyyarusso: its a part of the purple plugin pack
<mahrellon> desertc: And, I want to find out if they know the new password to our router. I've been changing it like crazy and yet they manage to work their way around the parental control.
<musikgoat> tonyyarusso: I want to get rid of the annoying join/part lines :-)
<desertc> mahrellon: I have no idea how parents keep their kids away from pr0n.  It's everywhere.  But it hardly seems like a reason to stop having an honest relationship with your kids.
<tonyyarusso> musikgoat: pidgin-plugin-pack
<rbs-tito> mahrellon: I missed the start of your request, what specifically do you need? I think I have a free solution
<musikgoat> ahh thanks tonyyarusso
<musikgoat> tonyyarusso: couldn't find it
<musikgoat> i did an apt-cache search for it
<mahrellon> rbs-tito: I need something like a keylogger so I can prove to my teen lads that I know what sites they access and what passwords they're using...Oh and I need to find out if they know the new pass to our router.
<tonyyarusso> mahrellon: I'd agree with desertc that it would be worthwhile to tell them ahead of time.  Either they ignore the warning, do it anyway, and you catch them, or they stop what they were doing.  Either way you win.
<rbs-tito> mahrellon: Oh right. I was going to suggest OpenDNS for parental controls. Keylogging is sketchy, nobody really makes them for honest reasons.
<tonyyarusso> musikgoat: it looks like it changed from previous releases - pidgin-plugin-pack was listed in the dependencies of the gaim-irchelper dummy transitional package
<mahrellon> tonyyarusso: That's why I'm here m8. I've been telling them for ages that I can find out what they're doing on the computer but they don't believe me and here I am...My bluff didn't work lol
<Iggz> Well, this problem with the latest flash plugin in FF Konq and it seems opera. In opera a large number of people just get a grey Box. according to the opera LINUX blogg - as much as I understand it - I am very tired - this is because flash released the wrong version of the plugi :/. There is a work around I believe but this is available as a Linux extension - this I can dl, extract in archieve manager - or whatever its called - b
<binBASH> Hi all, today I installed some Ubuntu updates and now mozilla thunderbird + pidgin are not working anymore. When I try to connect with SSL to mailserver thunderbird says, SSL is deactivated. Does somebody know what's going wrong there?
<Iggz> Sorry - to long a message
<kitofhawaii> mahrellon: ouch...we have a zonealarm Z100G here...the teens have never gotten by it...
<musikgoat> tonyyarusso: yes,  so do you think its not maintained in the repo any longer?
<tonyyarusso> musikgoat: it's maintained - it just changed where things were put is all
<kitofhawaii> mahrellon: and they hate it with an absolute passion :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Iggz: where did you get your ff, flash and java.. from the repo or outside source
<Iggz> Repo
<mahrellon> kitofhawaii: lol! I've bought two new routers and they always manage to get around the parental control even tho I'm chaning the pass every 4 days or so. :\
<dichtbijzee> What is the problem when i click the quit button in system and nothing happens. I have this with both compiz and metacity. also with nvidia drivers and without.
<genii> !info dansguardian | mahrellon
<ubotu> mahrellon: dansguardian: Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.4.4.1-4 (gutsy), package size 288 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<Iggz> But not the new flash version I am talking about - two secs
<kitofhawaii> mahrellon: that one's been pretty darn bulletproof...it can lock down to the point no password will work, and only certain machines have unrestricted access
<rbs-tito> mahrellon: Change the DNS servers on the router to OpenDNS, st up an account with filtering of both porn and proxies, put a secure password on the router.
<mahrellon> genii: Thanks m8. =)
<genii> mahrellon: np
<rbs-tito> mahrellon: If that fails, change the password to the whole computer and don't let them on it.
<mahrellon> kitofhawaii: lol maby I should get me one of those :)
<danbhfive> mahrellon: are you sure they cant just unplugg the router, and hook up directly?
<jerdude98> Hello - how do I mount DosBox in the ubuntu drive ?
<uptownben> Hi All. Can I upgrade/switch my Debian Sarge machine to the latest Ubuntu?
<Iggz> Sorry, NVM -found what i was looking for - appologies and thanks :-)
<mahrellon> rbs-tito: I've been thinking about that too but they need it for homework. :)
<uptownben> without reformating?
<mahrellon> danbhfive: Yeah the router (and cables) are in a locked cabinet atm.
<tonyyarusso> uptownben: "maybe" - people have done it, but it's pretty risky
<rbs-tito> mahrellon: So let them use it when you are there, not any other time
<kitofhawaii> mahrellon: yah...when it comes to teens...sometimes a brick wall is necessary :)
<dichtbijzee> uptownben: it's possible but not recommended
<jerdude98> I mean how do I mount the drive during I'm in Dosbox - I Do not know the drive for ubuntu ?
<uptownben> best to just reformat, huh?
<kitofhawaii> as opposed to firewall :)
<danbhfive> hehehe, those teens are good then, eh
<mahrellon> kitofhawaii: Maby you're right m8. Maby I'll get another computer for homework only that won't be connected to the internet.
<rbs-tito> mahrellon: No need for that. Disable access to the internet on their account
<Ch0ka> oi
<mahrellon> rbs-tito: Honestly I didn't think of that lol. I'll do just that. :D
<Ch0ka> u all ply ITM*
<Ch0ka> ?
<kitofhawaii> mahrellon: lol yah...make them use sneakernet :-D
<mahrellon> rbs-tito: Thanks m8! And thanks to you all for the help and support. :)
<mahrellon> lol
<rbs-tito> lol, np
<mahrellon> I'm off. Thanks again guys. It means alot =)
<Kiborg> Can I play DVD's on Ubuntu? DVD movies.
<MasterShrek_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jerdude98> Does anybody here uses Dosbox
<binBASH> Today I installed some Ubuntu updates and now mozilla thunderbird + pidgin are not working anymore. When I try to connect with SSL to mailserver thunderbird says, SSL is deactivated. Does somebody know what's going wrong there?
<hairulfr> Hey all, my xp box crashed, I'd like to get to afew files on the C drive, but because xp didn't shut down properly, I can't mount them, is it possible doing it somehow ?
<MasterShrek_> mount -f
<couture> anyone install NIKTO on their Ubuntu box???
<hairulfr> MasterShrek: Uhm, mount -f /dec/ etc??
<hairulfr> *dev
<MasterShrek_> hairulfr: yes, just put the -f tag after mount when you mount your drive
<MasterShrek_> it forces it to mount, should work
<atlef> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sebrock> MasterShrek, I removed the file and now it says this in syslog: frontend modprobe: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<sebrock> MasterShrek_, so I guess I need to remove something else?
<nullset> Is dapper drake supported till 2003
<nullset> lol
<Flare183> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<nullset> i mean 2009
<couture> Anybody have experience with installing Nikto on Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek_> sebrock: any idea where that command is being run from? i cant possibly understand why you would have nvidia stuff if you dont have and nvidia card in your machine
<sebrock> where is the list of all modprobe things that are run on start?
<danbhfive> nullset: I think so, till the next release
<happyfairy> How do i make so i need to supply a username & password when i use svn over http using apache? Even though all apache files requires login but svn dont. Any idea what to do?
<MasterShrek_> nullset: 2011 maybe, i think lts is 5 years, and dapper was 6.04 right?
<sebrock> MasterShrek_, I installed mythbuntu, seems some things are just extras
<danbhfive> nullset: I think the next release replaces both dapper and gutsy
<hairulfr> MasterShrek: Hmm, seemed that C crashed all together,
<hairulfr> MasterShrek: No files on i, it does seem like it's mounted
<Rubin> happy_broccoli, /join #svn
<sebrock> MasterShrek_, no I dont know from where, is there a file that lists all modules?
<MasterShrek_> sebrock: i wouldnt worry about them , they really shouldnt affect your machine
<dichtbijzee>  What is the problem when i click the quit button in system and nothing happens. I have this with both compiz and metacity. also with nvidia drivers and without.
<nullset> MasterShrek, The website said 3 year LTS support
<MasterShrek_> hairulfr: type mount by itself in a terminal to see if it is actually mounted
<Rubin> happy_broccoli, er, make that #subversion
<nullset> 5 years for server
<MasterShrek_> oh i c
<danbhfive> nullset: I think that the server addition of dapper is for 5 years
<sebrock> MasterShrek_, I know they dont. just dont like the idea of it
<nullset> yeah
<jals> anyone know a lite app that helps with grabbing the hex codes for colours on the screen
<nullset> They should make the desktop support for five years too
<jals> like pixie for windows does
<sebrock> MasterShrek_, aha, now I see there is a nvidia thing in my rc-scripts aswell
<sebrock> I'll remove them
<hairulfr> MasterShrek: hmm, it says type unknow, I'll try telling it to mount as ntfs
<danbhfive> nullset: why do you say that?
<MasterShrek_> sebrock: whats your culprit
<bhang> Please help! My torrent association just disappeared in Firefox... how the hell do I get it back?
<Thecks> When using Firefox or Opera on Gutsy, I don't get any sound when playing Wave files.. anybody know how to fix this?
<MasterShrek_> sebrock: rc-update remove <filename> should do it for you
<nullset> danbhfive : Everytime I install ubuntu, I have to download all the softwares again and again
<Kishoba> Hello
<desertc> Thecks: You don't have the plugin codec loaded correctly.
<happyfairy> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> bhang: you might start off reconsidering your language in a family friendly channel
<nilton> how do i list the files intalled by a given package?
<Thecks> desertc: Any idea how to do that? I've fiddled around with settings in Opera trying to load the codecs but no result
<dichtbijzee>  What is the problem when i click the quit button in system and nothing happens. I have this with both compiz and metacity. also with nvidia drivers and without.
<MasterShrek_> nilton: apt-cache i think, youll need some flags though, apt-cache --help should get you started
<danbhfive> nullset: why don't you just download a new cd?
<desertc> nilton: right click on the entry in synaptic, see properties
<danbhfive> nullset: in fact, I just so happen to be doing that right now
<Rubin> Nilbus, dpkg -L packagename
<Kishoba> Having trouble with sleep/hibernate.  Anybody here that can help?
<bhang> Jack_Sparrow... anger surely wasn't directed at anone here.
<pike_> nullset: you could just tar.gz your /var/apt/cache/ dir and untar em to the new dir when reinstalled
<nilton> MasterShrek_: i've already looked at apt-cache --help but found nothing
<Rubin> Kishoba, what kind of laptop?
<desertc> Thecks: nope.  try uninstalling them all
<Kishoba> thinkpad t61p
<nilton> desertc: i wanted it to be a command line command if possible
<Jack_Sparrow> bhang: Understood, but keep it clean.. please
<Rubin> Kishoba, yeah 1 sec
<MasterShrek_> not sure exactly then nilton, never really did it back when i was using ubuntu
<Kishoba> Alright - thanks
<nullset> danbhfive, Don't you need to install mplayer and other stuff again
<dichtbijzee> Kishoba: that aint gonna work yet
<nullset> after every fresh install
<Kishoba> What do you mean?
<Iggz> Well, what can I say, Flash - ie youtube, etc, now works fine in FF under ubuntu
<danbhfive> nullset: what pike_ said is interesting
<Iggz> Anyoone wantthis link?
<MasterShrek_> good news Iggz :)
<temujin> repeating question: latest version of ubuntu, playing anything but mkv files works perfectly, but mkv files have very choppy playback.  CPU usage is same (10-20 percent) on mkv or avi or mpg files.  Totem is what i am using to play it.  Any ideas?
<bhang> Please help! My torrent association just disappeared in Firefox... how do I get it back? How do I add a file association in firefox that is... thx
<Iggz> Indeed
 * nullset looks up for pike
<danbhfive> nullset: I use for the most part, the default software, it works for me
<MasterShrek_> temujin: use vlc
<binBASH> Today I installed some Ubuntu updates and now mozilla thunderbird + pidgin are not working anymore. When I try to connect with SSL to mailserver thunderbird says, SSL is deactivated. Does somebody know what's going wrong there?
<hairulfr> Oh well, time for the monthly xp reinstall. Later all.
<dichtbijzee> Kishoba: i have a r61, i have tried every trick i know. searched the internet/ forums. asked around here. the hardware is just to new.
<Rubin> Kishoba, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_%28Gutsy_Gibbon%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61  search for s3_bios
<atlef> hairulfr: haha
<temujin> MasterShrek_: vlc does the same thing.  I tried a few players.  which makes me believe that it is after all the codec that is the issue and no the players
<nullset> danbhfive,  You mean, you just use the software  that comes preinstalled ?
<desertc> temujin: did you search for this problem on the Ubuntu Forums ??
<MasterShrek_> temujin: tried medibuntu packages?
<krim> temujin: Playing hd on Totem is choppy for me too, try mplayer
<Kishoba> dichtbijzee: I've read threads related to acpi causing problems, which I believe is default on thinkpads (new).  Did you run across similiar threads?
<danbhfive> nullset: thats what I do
<Iggz> Anmd learned the basics of Linux file structure - thanks mastershrek, et al. Have a good..um...evening, morning, afternoon, etc
<MasterShrek_> afternoon i guess =P
<Rubin> Kishoba, yes, its acpi issue, theres a fix though
<temujin> desertc: yes i did, a lot of people suggested different players, which I did, people suggested removign all visual effects, which i did also to no avail
<temujin> krim: tried mplayer too
<Kishoba> Rubin: thanks - I'm looking at it right now
<berat> hey
<berat> i have a problem with ubuntu
<temujin> kasmra: medibuntu? that i have not tested.  I will have to look into it.
<Locks1> ubuntu and dc is extremly cruel
<berat> my sound card doesnt work
<berat> my sound card realtek
<MasterShrek_> !medibuntu | temujin
<ubotu> temujin: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nullset> danbhfive, No firestarter, No Xchat, No Xmms, No vim ....
<berat> system see that card  but there are no sound
<berat> what can i do
<temujin> MasterShrek_: thank you
<desertc> berat: the channel is likely muted
<spunkymunky> uh
<berat> muted?
<spunkymunky> uh
<spunkymunky> uh
<spunkymunky> uh
<berat> what uh sdopfkjsopğdfk
<MasterShrek_> spunkymunky: please stop
<temujin> MasterShrek_: I am assuming that i can add the repository for medibuntu into the list of software sources and it will search there as well?
<desertc> berat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<berat> hey nobody cares me ? :X
<bhang> Please anyone! How do I add a file association in firefox. I need Firefox to even ASK what to do with a certain file.
<MasterShrek_> temujin: exactly
<spunkymunky> *wipes up the mess with a tissue*
<Jack_Sparrow> spunkymunky:  Please stop that
<temujin> MasterShrek_: perfect.  tonight when i get home, I will definitely have to try that. much thanks for the help.
<MasterShrek_> bhang: navigate to about:config in firefox
<MasterShrek_> np temujin
<dichtbijzee>  What is the problem when i click the quit button in system and nothing happens. I have this with both compiz and metacity. also with nvidia drivers and without.
<binBASH> noone can give help about the deactivated SSL problem? :/
<Rubin> Bhaal, its in the edit -> prefs menu
<spunkymunky> *squirt*
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | spunkymunky
<ubotu> spunkymunky: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<MasterShrek_> thx tony
<bhang> MasterShrek_: thx... but how do I add a torrent association in about:config
<Kishoba> kernel info command?
<MasterShrek_> bhang: no idea, but i thinkt hats where you would do it. btw why are you using firefox for torrents? why not use an actual torrent client?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kishoba: you mean uname -a  ?
<Kishoba> exactly - thanks for reminding me
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<danbhfive> nullset: I dont use a firewall (maybe I should?)  , pidgin, nano
<narothepharoh> how to open a .daa file?
<bhang> MasterShrek_: no, but I want to be able to click a torrent to start any reaction at all... It just died on me. When I click a torrent NOTHING happens :(
<danbhfive> nullset: wait, whats xmms?  i dunno
<MasterShrek_> narothepharoh: youll probably have to convert it
<MasterShrek_> danbhfive: its a music player that resembles winamp classic
<narothepharoh> mastershrek how do i do that?
<MasterShrek_> narothepharoh: not really sure
<dichtbijzee>  What is the problem when i click the quit button in system and nothing happens. I have this with both compiz and metacity. also with nvidia drivers and without.
<lucilia> hi big trouble here: trying to install codecs on a old ubuntu with no repositories, how can i solve it without upgrading distribution? help please pc is very old
<Rubin> danbhfive, masterloki if you like xmms, try audacious
<jonathan_> hi
<MasterShrek_> u konw about it Rubin
<Rubin> MasterShrek, xmms is pretty sucky. audacious is a fork of it which is gnome and really nice
<berat> no solution in thsi page
<MasterShrek_> i konw ** =P  i meant that i know about it Rubin
<MasterShrek_> :)
<Rubin> ohh
<jonathan_> hello i just set up a dual boot with feisty and gutsy, how do i transfer files between them?
<berat> hey
<berat> i have no sound
<berat> system recognize my sound card
<desertc> berat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<berat> what must i do
<Rubin> jonathan_, mount ones filesystem from the other, using mount
<berat> no solution desertc
<berat> i looked at that page
<desertc> results? berat
<berat> no results
<desertc> look at page longer, brat
<berat> i read every sentenced
<berat> in thatg page
<berat> :S
<desertc> did you get a menu?
<dn4ia> I need to do this $i0x09 where the 0x09 is a hex char; I need to do this in grep
<dn4ia> inside a grep.  so grep "blah.$i0x09"
<dn4ia> any ideas?
<desertc> berat: what was the result of the instructions?  you can't not have any results.  if you want to get help, then you have to tell people what is happening.
<berat> ehah
<berat> i havbe no sond
<berat> my sound card is realtek and my system recognize them
<berat> despite this,i have no soound
<lucilia> are there any old repositories for older versions of ubuntu anywhere?
<berat> i wanted to listen video on youtube
<dichtbijzee> my quit button doesnt work, gnome freezes or doesnt respond at all when i click it.
<berat> but i cant listen cause of no sound in there
<Kishoba> Rubin: Going to test it out now
<Kishoba> here's to hoping
 * desertc ignores trolls.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | berat:
<ubotu> berat:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<berat> o sorry
<Locks1> dun mind me
<Locks1> im just popping in and out
<berat> are there any suggestion to me
<Locks1> trying to fix wifi on ubuntu
<_coredump_> hi there
<_coredump_> is there a fix for the broken video playback when desktop effects are enabled?
<Jack_Sparrow> dichtbijzee: what does your source list look like, have you run srcipts like automatix or envy.. both terrible ideas btw
<dichtbijzee> Jack_Sparrow: im not that stupid
<desertc> _coredump_: checked the ubuntu forums yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> dichtbijzee: Had to ask..
<desertc> dichtbijzee: don't be like that
<_coredump_> desertc, yes i found a working workaround for vlc
<_coredump_> desertc, but i want to use totem as player
<Jack_Sparrow> dichtbijzee: What have you installed that did  not come from our repos?
<dichtbijzee> Jack_Sparrow: i only removed the cd-rom and added backports and proposed
<arash_> Hi, I've found a bug, what should I do? (Where can I report it?)
<desertc> _coredump_: you might try asking in #ubuntu-effects, too
<desertc> arash_: use launchpad
<desertc> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<MurielGodoi_> Ot: Anyone could suggest me a cheap and reliable web host?
<desertc> MurielGodoi_: I just started using Steadfast and I really like it
<dichtbijzee> Jack_Sparrow: didnt install anything else. by the way its both with compiz enabled/disabled. and also with and without the nvidia driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> dichtbijzee: you enabled those extra repos but didnt install anything..  Do you have an nvidia card .. what model?
<anto> How do i mount /dev/sda1 to ~/Desktop on startup?
<binBASH> Today I installed some Ubuntu updates and now mozilla thunderbird + pidgin are not working anymore. When I start thunderbird it gives a error with the security component of the running linux os and SSL gets disabled. Does somebody know what's going wrong there?
<gud> i am trying to disable ipv6 and have tried 3 diffrent approches, blacklisting changing alias and adding a bad_file in modprobe but nothing seems to work
<MurielGodoi_> desertc: Are you using an shared plan or a deditated one?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<llarsson> anto: what format is your harddrive? look in /etc/fstab
<anto> llarsson, ext3
<dichtbijzee> Jack_Sparrow: its and FX5500. no other graphics related problems.
<fookuzz> 0
<anto> llarsson, i partitioned it and moved all my files there i also got a 6Gb swap
<un0p> llarsson, how do you know IPv6 is still active?
<llarsson> anto: look for fstab a temp mount would be "mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 path
<desertc> MurielGodoi_: shared
<tag> Open office is crashing wildly and rapidly, and I've lost tons of work today
<anto> llarsson, explain aibt more?
<llarsson> un0p still show up in ifconfig and "ip a | grep inet6 "
<anto> llarsson, "mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt" is what i do to mount it every time i start my pc
<llarsson> anto search for fstab or mount on boot for ubuntu, and you will get good example howto modify fstab
<arnath> is there a channel where you can get some help with openoffice?
<n9uib> has anyone got festival to work with pidgin ??
<vanatteveldt> Hi all, I am just trying to install ubuntu for the first time. I have some experience with headless debian, but this is my first with X. Everything seems setup allright, I even have wireless on my laptop, but I cannot get dual monitor setup to work
<Flare183> !moniter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moniter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vanatteveldt> I have an Intel graphics card and builtin screen and a VGA screen
<Jack_Sparrow> arnath: they have a channel of their own  you can try #openoffice
<danbhfive> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<arnath> Jack_Sparrow: it has 3 people in it :s
<mick87> xdcc send #11
<Jack_Sparrow> arnath: Understood...
<llarsson> anyone know howto disable ipv6, official doc fails
<arnath> Jack_Sparrow: o found the "good" one :)
<vanatteveldt> When I set the xorg.conf according to the various howtos on the Internet, it refuses to start X and then starts in low-res mode
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<magnetron> !ipv6 > llarsson
<vanatteveldt> the /var/log/X11 files only contain info on the 'failsafe' attempt
<arnath> vanatteveldt: i had the _exact_ same prbolem
<vanatteveldt> does anybody know where I can actually find what is going wrong?
<apostols> Hi
<apostols> I have Server Ubuntu Dapper
<vanatteveldt> arnath: did you solve it? :-)
<arnath> vanatteveldt: i'm afraid not :< i even had to struggle a bit to get out of low res mode
<Jack_Sparrow> vanatteveldt: did you put your monitors refresh rates into your xorg, or still running the default monitor type
<vanatteveldt> I think I am still running the default
<vanatteveldt> they are both TFT so I thought it wouldn't matter
<apostols> I have Server Ubuntu Dapper but in dec 9 have change Timezone in Venezuela
<vanatteveldt> that's probably stupid of me :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> vanatteveldt: It helps to remember graphic output involves not only video card but monitor type
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run.. back later
<apostols> The patch it not avaliable for  Ubuntu Dapper (for Feasty and Gusty yes)
<vanatteveldt> I'll try to enter the refresh rates!
<MurielGodoi_> desertc: great,  I just found nice reviews about Steadfast in devel forums, thanks for the suggestion
<mick87> xdcc send #11
<desertc> MurielGodoi_: glad to help
<nullset> I restarted my ubuntu and grub menu now shows me two ubuntu
<nullset> what should i do ?
<Flare183> nullset:> you have two kernels installed
<nullset> what to do now ?
<nullset> I had updated ubuntu
<dichtbijzee> nullset: it will use the correct one automaticly
<Flare183> can someone confirm that?
<nullset> You mean if i try booting from the other one, it wont boot
<pike_> nullset: you can gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the others
<nullset> Both the versions are identical
<nullset> Can't I remove them from my system
<mikefoo> I am root and I do # groups user1  -  It tells me the right group, but when  login as user1, it not listing the group, Why is this?
<mick87> xdcc
<Stargazer> Where can i find a convertion program for all my .mp3s ?
<Stargazer> For uh on windows
<Wolfspfote> wht do you want to convert
<Wolfspfote> or into what?
<Wolfspfote> =)
<Stargazer> Mp3 -> .ogg
<Agrajag> Stargazer: why would you want to do that?
<Agrajag> Stargazer: you'd be converting from one lossy format to another
<Flare183> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Wolfspfote> Agrajag, because ogg is the better format? ^^
<Agrajag> Stargazer: thus combining the flaws inherent in both
<Agrajag> Wolfspfote: Sure, if you're converting from lossless/source material
<Wolfspfote> Stargazer, try searching at sourceforge....
<grindcore> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Flare183> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<subtwo> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lastelement0> hey how do i get my creative zen vision m player to work with amarok?
<Wolfspfote> Agrajag, ok....from mp3 to ogg doesnt make the sound better....
<shadowblade> Hello, I get this error "E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127" whenever I try to install a program, update, etc. Can someone help?
<dis4ever> hi
<Strangework> How do I check to see if I have 3d acceleration activated on my computer? If it isn't, how do I turn it on?
<vanatteveldt> does anybody know where I can find the refresh rates for my laptop screen?
<lastelement0> hey how do i get my creative zen vision m player to work with amarok?
<dis4ever> how can i activate my dvd-rom
<dis4ever> it's deactivated
<desertc> vanatteveldt: manufacturer will know
<dis4ever> right clicking won't do the job
<desertc> dis4ever: what does deactivated mean?
<vanatteveldt> (it's an Asus s5200n / S5N, I'll try googling a bit again)
<bhang> Please help. I want to be able to click a torrent to start any reaction at all... It just died on me. When I click a torrent NOTHING happens.
<dis4ever> my question is, how to activate
<Flare183> !torrent | bhang
<desertc> bhang: Sounds like you messed up your Firefox associations
<flokuehn> hi. what the ubuntu synonym for the debian inittab ?
<ubotu> bhang: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<flokuehn> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<desertc> flokuehn: the rc scripts?  /etc/init.d
<Flare183> !dvd | dis4ever
<ubotu> dis4ever: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lastelement0> hey how do i get my creative zen vision m player to work with amarok?
<wpk> lastelement0: connect it
<bhang> desertc: yes... happened after reboot. how do I add the torrent association again. it has disappeared
<lastelement0> wpk it opens up my player yet is not recognized
<desertc> bhang: common problem - google around for it, you'll find the answer
<flokuehn> desertc: no. not the rc scripts. in debian inittab handles getty
<shadowblade> Hello, I get this error "E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127" whenever I try to install a program, update, etc. Can someone help?
<skyfalcon866> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rrittenhouse> Im on 64bit Gutsy - How should I go about getting java to run under Firefox ?
<wpk> lastelement0: try adding 'MTP media device' or sth
<dis4ever> is pan the best app for downloading binaries with newsreaders
<Strangework> How do I check to see if I have 3d acceleration activated on my computer? If it isn't, how do I turn it on?
<Stilrrr> t
<Q3Man> given a list of packages (such as from apt-show-versions) is there a tool to download the associated .deb? I'm trying to create a partial mirror of only the installed packages on a system.
<desertc> flokuehn: inittab has been replaced by Upstart to manage the runlevels and loading of files.
<flokuehn> ok
<flokuehn> desertc: i will try that
<bhang> desertc: yes... one would think so... but the problem is I cannot get even a firefox dialouge window that pops up asking me what to do with the torrent file.
<desertc> flokuehn: that's not what you want for getty info though... not sure about that part
<qaldune> q3man: apt-get -d
<Schiz0> Is it possible to use the pf firewall on Ubuntu?
<Schiz0> I don't see a package in the repo's for it.
<desertc> if only there was a support channel for firefox......
<humb1y> how to make squid runing autostart in 5.10
<Flare183> !search 3d
<ubotu> Found: nouveau, composite, ubuntu-effects*, plg, 3dchess, blender
<Sharpie> is it safe to remove the restricted drivers manager from my startup?
<Flare183> !composite
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<skyfalcon866> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<humb1y> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Schiz0> !search pf
<ubotu> Found: bofh, p2p, swap
<Schiz0> hm.
<Terminus-> Schiz0: AFAIK, nope. pf is heavily integrated in the kernel.
<dayat> GTK
<Vissud> i am having an issue with Compiz Fusion effects, with the "resize info" plugin..as I resize the new size values overwrite the old numbers in place, so you can o longer read the numbers
<Strangework> How do I check to see if I have 3d acceleration activated on my computer? If it isn't, how do I turn it on?
<Schiz0> Terminus-: Ah, damn. Ok, thanks anyway.
<shadowblade> Hello, I get this error "E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127" whenever I try to install a program, update, etc. Can someone help???
<dayat> how to instal GTK
<humb1y> anyone?
<blaathoofd> hello, quick question about a live cd bug: trying to run QUbuntu from a USB on a widescreen: "the display server has been shutdown about 6 times" error. Need the normal live cd, not the alternate one since this does not work with QUbuntu. How to work around this?
<Flare183> !patience
<Terminus-> Schiz0: run a separate openbsd firewall if you must. :)
<Vissud> and possibly related, when I switch viewports the graphic that comes up representing my diff desktops, the images look corrupted
 * Flare183 is overloaded
<ajd17case> I'm having problems with a networking-manager upgrade that came out a few days ago. Every time it tries to configure, the install locks up and then my system acts retarded -- e.g., I can't type into a terminal anymore, nothing will launch from the GNOME menus, etc. The error when it tries to configure network-manager is:  dpkg: error processing network-manager (--configure):  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Freman> so
<bhang> Anyone. How do I add a torrent file association in Firefox if no dialouge window pops up asking me what to do with the file?
<Freman> does anyone know how to make ati drivers rotate their output?
<Sharpie> is it safe to remove the restricted drivers manager from my startup?
<Strangework> How do I check to see if I have 3d acceleration activated on my computer? If it isn't, how do I turn it on?
<skyfalcon866> whats is better 64bit ubuntu or 32bit
<blaathoofd> lol
<Flare183> !repeat Sharpie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat sharpie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !repeat | Sharpie
<ubotu> Sharpie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<crdlb> Freman: I doubt fglrx supports anything like that
<vanatteveldt> entering the sync rate for the external monitor did not help... does anybody know how I can figure out what is going wrong if it crashes into lowres mode and the /var/log/Xorg.* log the failsafe conf rather than mine?
<blaathoofd> depends on your system skyfalcon866
<skyfalcon866> with 1GB ram
<blaathoofd> hello, quick question about a live cd bug: trying to run QUbuntu from a USB on a widescreen: "the display server has been shutdown about 6 times" error. Need the normal live cd, not the alternate one since this does not work with QUbuntu. How to work around this?
<Strangework> How do I check to see if I have 3d acceleration activated on my computer? If it isn't, how do I turn it on?
<crdlb> skyfalcon866: 32bit will work fine
 * Freman mumbles... I forgot to bring my nvidia card from home and I dowbt work will pay for one
<skyfalcon866> ok
<flokuehn> may anybody tell me what i have to do to get the framebuffer driver runnning for use with links2?
<crdlb> and will give you maximum compatibility
<flokuehn> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<crdlb> Strangework: glxinfo|grep direct
<ajd17case> Has anyone else had problems upgrading to the newest version of network-manager?
<blaathoofd> nopez
<blaathoofd> works perfectly
<skyfalcon866> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<humb1y> anybody know anything aboutthe 7.04 and 7.10 and 8.04a hang when it detect the cdrom drive?
<shadowblade> Can anyone help me?
<AprilHare> 8.04a?
<Vissud> and possibly related, when I switch viewports the graphic that comes up representing my diff desktops, the images look corrupted
<MikeH> How can I get windows fonts under ubuntu? (arial, helvetica etc.)
<Vissud> i am having an issue with Compiz Fusion effects, with the "resize info" plugin..as I resize the new size values overwrite the old numbers in place, so you can o longer read the numbers
<humb1y> aha
<humb1y> i got it from cdimages.ubuntulinux.org
<AprilHare> sorry humbly i don't know
<mojo> MikeH, you need msttcorefonts IIRC.  Am not sure off-hand where the package is
<AprilHare> i'm new to ubuntu
<humb1y> thx
<humb1y> i'm just stressed up
<mojo> MikeH, msttcorefonts - microsoft truetype core fonts
<blaathoofd> "the display server has been shutdown about 6 times"  <-- widescreens :(
<AprilHare> i'm still getting used to it :)
<blaathoofd> is there a way around?
<humb1y> all of the three are allways hang up at the same spot
<AprilHare> no idea there was a v8
<humb1y> while 5.10 installer dont
<blaathoofd> AprilHare; its alpha
<Freman> it's so sweet downloading updates while no-one's here
<AprilHare> blaathoofd: ic
<Freman> I get a full megabit....
<nano|marek> SUP
<Strangework> crdlb: It replied "direct rendering: Yes", my FPS is somewhat low when I play games, the problem is, I played the same games on Vista with this computer, but it ran a lot faster there. On Ubuntu, the game lags horrendously. What can be done?
<nano|marek> ASL
<mojo> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> Strangework: what video card?
<mojo> !fonts | MikeH
<shadowblade> Anyone???
<ubotu> MikeH: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<MikeH> mojo, I presume I have to restart X for it to take effect?
<ajd17case> Would VMWare's networking components cause problems when upgrading network-manager? Does that make any sense?
<mojo> !multiverse | MikeH
<ubotu> MikeH: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade what was your prob?
<mojo> MikeH, restart X?  Not sure about that one.
<humb1y> anybody?
<_Roman> I am using Ubuntu 7.10 with compiz.  Is there a way to set the strength of the attraction of the wobbly windows snap to the edge of screen?
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: I get this error "E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127" whenever I try to install a program, update, etc.
<unitheory> _Roman, did you install ccsm?
<Strangework> crdlb: Cannot remember exactly, it is an Intel express chipset.
<mojo> MikeH, really, i would not think so, unless it replaces some extant fonts.  i imagine it just adds the fonts so they can be used if selected
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: ah it means you have a package problem.    sec and I'll get you something to run
<_Roman>  unitheory: what is ccsm
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: ok
<crdlb> !ccsm | _Roman
<ubotu> _Roman: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: run sudo apt-get install -f
<unitheory> _Roman, the settings manager: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kalosaurusrex> I think that should fix it
<nano|marek> penis
<_Roman> unitheory: Yes, I have installed that, I have searched through it, I can not see a setting that will let me set the edge attract strength.
<AutoMatriX> high folks ;D
<crdlb> _Roman: you can disable edge snapping entirely if you want
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: last few lines of output... dpkg: error processing cupsys (--configure):
<shadowblade>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<shadowblade> Errors were encountered while processing:
<shadowblade>  cupsys
<shadowblade> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<qazwsx> i'm on urunbu t amd64; i can build an i386 system with debootstrap .... how do I get a kernel for i386 though?
<_Roman> crdlb: I do not want to disable it all together (it is really useful), but the windows are too "sticky" by default
<rangerguy39> when i set up ubuntu, will it automotically set up the dual-boot program?
<cdm10> rangerguy39: yep
<unitheory> _Roman, it's the snapping windows plugin
<crdlb> Strangework: hmm you might try switching from the intel driver to the i810 driver (or the converse), but I don't know that it would help
<moto> humb1y: did you burn dao ?
<moto> humb1y: do the checksums match ?
<crdlb> unitheory: no, that's for people not using wobbly
<moto> !dao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dao - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unitheory> hm
<cdm10> rangerguy39: make sure to select to "resize existing" partition rather than erasing the whole thing
<Strangework> crdlb: How do I do that? I have an i810 driver at the moment.. I think.
<mojo> I was asking in here earlier about tty resolutions, and went on an fbset journey that led nowhere.  I was told a vga= setting to try adding to my kernel parameters in grub, but forget the number. It's gone past my scroll-back history for the channel.  Any idea what i should use, or where a list of the values are?
<Flare183> moto:> md5sum
<rangerguy39> cdm10, and it wont overwrite windows and ill still be able to boot to either?
<qazwsx> i'm on urunbu t amd64; i can build an i386 system with debootstrap .... how do I get a kernel for i386 though?
<mojo> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: try this sudo dpkg --configure -a,sudo apt-get install --yes --force-yes -f,sudo apt-get update
<Flare183> !amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> Strangework: system>admin>screens and graphics should do it
<Flare183> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<kalosaurusrex> well those you can't run them that way.
<moto> Flare183: thx
<cdm10> rangerguy39: if all goes well, you'll be able to boot to both
<Flare183> np
<rangerguy39> and is there really a bug that can mess up laptops?
<kalosaurusrex> rather - sudo dpkg --configure -a & sudo apt-get install --yes --force-yes -f & sudo apt-get update
<moto> !md5sum > humb1y
<moto> heh.
<AprilHare> ok. i have two harddisks: a sata and pata harddisk. the pata harddisk had an old copy of windowsxp and a few applications that are rather important and peecee only. - the motherboard is dicky so it won't boot windows xp natively so I'm trying to run my applications with WINE, but it seems to run into problems; my main application complains its licence is faulty for instance. - does anyone know of an alternative? i'm thinking qemu
<AprilHare> but am unsure how to make it address my pata harddisk directly
<cris> hi! disable the laptop-mode in ubuntu?
<_Roman> unitheory: It does not appear that you can have wobbly windows and the snapping windows plugin active at the same time
<moto> AprilHare: use a virtulaization insteadt
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: output of first command (sudo dpkg --configure -a)...      Setting up cupsys (1.3.2-1ubuntu7.1) ...
<shadowblade> Reloading AppArmor profiles : done.
<shadowblade>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                  /usr/sbin/cupsd: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libdns_sd.so.1: undefined symbol: __stack_chk_fail_local
<shadowblade> invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "start" failed.
<shadowblade> dpkg: error processing cupsys (--configure):
<shadowblade>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<cdm10> UGH
<shadowblade> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cdm10> !paste | shadow
<ubotu> shadow: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shadowblade>  cupsys
<moto> AprilHare: you cannot run all aps in wine
<cdm10> !paste | shadowblade
<ubotu> shadowblade: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flare183> !paste | shadowblade
<moto> !md5sum | humb1y
<Strangework> crdlb: I found no "screens and graphics" option :(
<ubotu> humb1y: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<rangerguy39> is there really a bug that can mess up laptops?
<desertc> AprilHare: Soo... what is the question
<rangerguy39> in ubuntu...
<cdm10> rangerguy39: what do you mean? there are a lot of bugs, that can mess up a lot of things...
<moto> humb1y: you can also check mounted cdroms with md5
<AprilHare> moto: which virtualisation? i understand that newer processors are needed for virtualisation and this is a 1.4 ghz athlon xp 1600+
<Flare183> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<cdm10> rangerguy39: but chances are, you'll be fine.
<rangerguy39> cdm10, someone said a bug could screw the hard drive
<crdlb> !hdbug > rangerguy39
<cdm10> ah
<moto> humb1y: md5sum -b /dev/cdrom
<cdm10> that one
<erUSUL> AprilHare: only kvm needs special cpu support
<blaathoofd> "the display server has been shutdown about 6 times"  <-- widescreens 7.10, is there a solve?
<crdlb> Strangework: are you on gutsy?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | AprilHare
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: run; sudo aa-complain cupsd
<ubotu> AprilHare: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<AprilHare> erusul: tjamls fpr tjat
<stefg> mojo: http://lxr.linux.no/source/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt but be aware of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<Strangework> crdlb: No, feisty
<rangerguy39> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kalosaurusrex> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<erUSUL> AprilHare: ?? XD
<rangerguy39> !appdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Strangework> crdlb: do you recommend that I upgrade to gutsy?
<rangerguy39> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: okay
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: seemed to work
<moto> !virtualizers | moto
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: great :)
<AprilHare> right so i need vmware. thanking you muchly :)
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: so now what do i do?
<crdlb> Strangework: on feisty there is no "intel" driver, so if you want to try it, yes, but I don't know that it'll help
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart and then sudo apt-get update
<r3tex> how can I prevent aptitude from updating my rc2.d symlinks? I don't want to read samba after every update... =/
<Strangework> crdlb: Thanks! I will upgrade later.
<cris> laptop-mode f.... your hdd?
<cdm10> !hdbug
<ubotu> Ubuntu does *not* modify the settings that affect HD lifespans by default. An analysis from an Ubuntu Technical Board member and ACPI expert can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html (See https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html and http://tinyurl.com/2vyrft for more information)
<AprilHare> ??? "VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: symbol lookup error, undefined symbol
<moto> AprilHare: use vbox anyway ;0
<AprilHare> heh
<AprilHare> ok
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: from the first command
<AprilHare> but why the error?
<moto> AprilHare: i dunno what the player is supposed to mean anyway ;)
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: sounds like cupsys is hosted. sudo apt-get remove cupsys & sudo apt-get install cupsys
<kalosaurusrex> hosed rather
<cris> ubotu, thank you ;D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you ;d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<louist> I downloaded a grsecurity tarball and extracted it to mydesktop.  How do I install it from there?
<moto> louist: is it a shellscript /
<moto> louist: file /path/to/file
<louist> moto, how can I tell?  lol you'll have to be a bit patient--I'm an ubuntu dumbass
<moto> louist: is its an executable make it executable
<moto> chmod +x /path/to/file
<erUSUL> louist: !!!??? do not think you should try to install that package... it involves patching kernel sources and rebuilding it
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47163/
<kalosaurusrex> louist:  if you extracted the files check and see if there is a README or install file. and may have directions
<louist> erUSL:  is that difficult to do?
<Flare183> !language | louist
<ubotu> louist: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * moto guesses that was a bit egdy waht i did there 
<moto> /i/he/
<caravel> hi
<andre_> Hey Guys,  I can't get Flash player to work... flashplugin-nonfree is installed but firefox still tells me there's a missing plugin...
<gokuzzy> andj.info
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade:  okay run sudo tail -f /var/log/messages and then try again in a diff terminal and post the log to pastebin
<moto> !metaquestion
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erUSUL> louist: have you ever compiled anything? a linux kernel? used patch....
<louist> erUSL, no. never
<louist> erUSUL:  I've tried, lol
<ganjistux> high
<moto> low
<steve1> I just did an ubuntu 7.10 install, and when it's loading, the "ubuntu" screen doesn't come up, just a black screen. It also takes too long (4 or 5 minutes) to boot up. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> louist: i do not think you should do it but you are free to try...
<caravel> How to disable speaker sound while using a headset ? (Asus V1S-AS004E laptop, alsamixer shows up a Realtek ALC660-VD, therefore I imagine, 3stack-660-digout)
<luciddr34m3r> I'm having troubles with my wireless card. I don't think it's fully configured. It has a driver installed that I know works, but I can't see any wireless networks. When I do a scan it returns no results, but I know there are at least 8 AP's in range.
<erUSUL> !kernel | louist
<ubotu> louist: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Dragan91> Hellooooooo guys dont be hard to me i just converted to ubuntu ;P
<ganjistux> i got a starnge problem with bunut
<Dragan91> can some1 help me :)
<ganjistux> a openoffice error on synaptic if i try install some packet
<louist> erUSUL:  how much sercuity does grsecurity and PaX actually add?
<moto> !metaquestion | Dragan91
<ubotu> Dragan91: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dragan91> i just instaled and se all fine can some1 help me if u guys know with installing wow??
<caravel> steve1 did you try swicthing to the consoles ?
<yaro> I have a bit of a newbie-ish question. How do I use a .patch file?
<louist> bearing in mind htat i'm running not trying to run a server or anything --- I just can't afford to have my compt hacked
<ganjistux> now i selected all libraries adn hope it works
<kalosaurusrex> Dragan91: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft?highlight=%28of%29%7C%28world%29%7C%28warcraft%29
<steve1> caravel: I'm not sure how to do that.
<moto> yaro: apropos patch ;)
<kalosaurusrex> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dragan91> thx
<mikeymike> hi i'm in dapper's live portion of the install cd right now, but earlier i tried to resize my ntfs partition with the gparted live usb and i came upon an error when ntfsresize was ran that i looked up and it was said that the error was fixed in version 1.5. i'm guessing the version on the gparted live usb is older than 1.5 since i got that error... is there any way i can use my dapper live or even the usb live to resize my ntfs partition by updating both
<luciddr34m3r> Can anybody give me a hand with my wireless problem?
<moto> yaro: in a shell
<erUSUL> louist: i would say that imho it is no worth it (in theory they protect against stack overflows and things like that)
<andre_> Hey Guys,  I can't get Flash player to work... flashplugin-nonfree is installed but firefox still tells me there's a missing plugin...
<louist> erUSUL:  is there maybe something easier to install that would add some protection for me?
<Discerer> hi... how can I give the user www-data read and write in a certain folder? when I chmod /usr/local/trac with -R 777 it seems only to stick for a while but not work for newly created files.
<Paddy_EIRE> andre_, there is a bug in gutsy's flash plugin
<Paddy_EIRE> andre_, there is a fix on the forums
<yaro> Ah. See, that's what I'm asking about. How to apply the fix.
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: so...I ran that last command, opened a new terminal and redid the two commands in your previous message...
<louist> erUSUL:  is apparmor active by default?
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: got the same errors when i tried to install it again
<caravel> steve1 in that case you should certainly read the PDF "Simple as Ubuntu" (off ubuntu web site) -- anyway, try Ctrl+Alt+F1, that should show up some white text on black background
<HS^> why is the name ubuntu and so politically correct? is its founder in africa? or is he a jew?
<moto> yaro: type apropos patch in a shell. it will return this: patch (1)            - apply a diff file to an original
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: yeah can you past the log to pastebin? the tail -f /var/log/messages log
<yaro> andre_: My problem is exactly yours. You'll need to sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and try to figure out the fix found on this website: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<moto> yaro: i'm trying to help you help yourself ;)
<luciddr34m3r> Anybody able to give me a hand with my wifi troubles?
<Discerer> HS^ haha wha? :p
<v|kToR> anybody speaks spanish?
<yaro> Oh.
<mikeymike> has anyone replied to me? irssi is hard to read
<Paddy_EIRE> andre_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/139138
<mikeymike> if anyone can help me please feel free to query me
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: theres a messages and messages.0
<ganjistux> i install now anything on the distro
<HS^> Discerer why is it so politicallly correct, with smiling peoples of all nations on the front site
<yaro> I'll go try that now.
<ganjistux> i hope it works
<erUSUL> louist: does your machine(s) actually exposed to a dangerous envoirment? gutsy comes with apparmor but i do not use it so...
<steve1> caravel: thanks a lot for your help. can I bring up the console screen even as it's booting?
<Paddy_EIRE> andre_, read Sudhanshu's post
<yaro> Didn't realize you meant 'apropos' as a command.
<Discerer> HS^ all large companies do that
<erUSUL> !apparmor
<ubotu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ganjistux> any available packet from synaptic
<ganjistux> i hope it works
<HS^> Discerer is ubuntu a company
<moto> mikeymike: enlarge your window ;)
<ganjistux> because i have no glue
<Discerer> canonical is
<mikeymike> moto i have lol
<louist> erUSUL:  it's a laptop and i'm going to be connected all over the world
<Discerer> hi... how can I give the user www-data read and write in a certain folder? when I chmod /usr/local/trac with -R 777 it seems only to stick for a while but not work for newly created files. ideas?
<mikeymike> so can anyone help me?
<MTecknology> What am I doing wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47165/
<moto> mikeymike: heh. what was your question
<mikeymike> ok
<yaro> I got this: newflashplugin.patch: nothing appropriate.
<louist> erUSUL:  and i'm on a college network too, so that's a prime target for hackers
<HS^> my question is,  do ubuntu fonts Still suck
<HS^> ?
<mikeymike> hi i'm in dapper's live portion of the install cd right now, but earlier i tried to resize my ntfs partition with the gparted live usb and i came upon an error when ntfsresize was ran that i looked up and it was said that the error was fixed in version 1.5. i'm guessing the version on the gparted live usb is older than 1.5 since i got that error... is there any way i can use my dapper live or even the usb live to resize my ntfs partition by updating both
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: which one?
<moto> mikeymike: google for gparted-livecd
<erUSUL> louist: i think that the only thing you need is a firewall...
<mikeymike> moto:  i used that basically. i used the live usb
<moto> mikeymike: they have a topnotch live-cd
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: just paste like the last 50 lines or so
<louist> erUSUL:  firestarter okay?
<mikeymike> moto: i did that. it requires you to download the livecd iso to create the live usb
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: of messages or messages.0?
<moto> mikeymike: if your ntfs is defragmented it doesn work
<kalosaurusrex> oh hmm
<caravel> steve1 yes, anytime. You can have up to 6 consoles (Alt+F1 .. F6) and the graphical user interface is on Alt+F7. Note, you need Ctrl as well in order to go from the GUI to a console, but not under a console
<mikeymike> moto: if it's defragged? or if it's fragged?
<moto> mikeymike: /def/fragmented/ ; defrag it in windows
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: if you do sudo apt-get remove cupsys what does it say? does it error?
<jussio1> HS^: they are as good or better than windows here
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: something is wrong with cupsys. so we can to remove it, and reinstall it.
<mikeymike> moto: it's not fragmented. i checked :(
<erUSUL> louist: yes it has a nice interface... (all linux firewalls are iptables on the very bottom)
<erUSUL> !iptables | louist
<ubotu> louist: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<caravel> How to disable speaker sound while using a headset ? (Asus V1S-AS004E laptop, alsamixer shows up a Realtek ALC660-VD, therefore I imagine, 3stack-660-digout)
<ganjistux> what the hell is ttf-opensymbol: error
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: that one works...when i try to install it again an\\i get errors
<moto> mikeymike: that might help. AND : hold backups whenever your doing dangerous stuff like that :)
<luciddr34m3r> Can anybody give me a hand with a wireless problem I'm having?
<mikeymike> moto: haha i am brave.
<mikeymike> moto: thank god the gparted runs a simulation
<moto> mikeymike: ic. you are brave.
<mikeymike> moto: it found the error during simulation
<louist> okay. firestarter it is.  and i have boot encryption, so I should be safe from that angle, right erUSUL?
<moto> mikeymike: what was it ?
<melkor> Lucidd whats your problem.
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: okay remove it, then run sudo apt-get clean, then apt-get update and try installing again
<mikeymike> moto: the error was ERROR: Extended record needed. (1048 > 1024), not yet supported! Please try to free less space.
<moto> louist: boot-encryption doesnt help _anything_ once the system is running should it be attacked. it;s readable to system ;)
<moto> mikeymike: heh.
<luciddr34m3r> I'm on a laptop with wireless. Ubuntu automatically used a driver that I know works, but I can't see any wireless networks. I know at least 4 people with the same exact laptop (they are handed out by my uni) and they see them just fine with the same driver and everything. Any ideas?
<mikeymike> moto: any knowledge?
<louist> moto:  of course.  But i'm going to be in airports and stuff so in case my laptop gets stolen...
<moto> mikeymike: no. just interest ;)
<mikeymike> ok
<mikeymike> thanks
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: got the same errors when i tried to install it again
<mikeymike> i think i'll post my question again lol
<moto> mikeymike: :)
<mikeymike> hi i'm in dapper's live portion of the install cd right now, but earlier i tried to resize my ntfs partition with the gparted live usb and i came upon an error when ntfsresize was ran that i looked up and it was said that the error was fixed in version 1.5. i'm guessing the version on the gparted live usb is older than 1.5 since i got that error... is there any way i can use my dapper live or even the usb live to resize my ntfs partition by updating both
<moto> mikeymike: try to shorten it ;)
<mikeymike> i should shorten it. haha
<mindoflotus> can you put drives on raid 5 if they are of different sizes/manufacturers?
<louist> moto:  I should rephrase the question -- is the boot-encryption in gutsy gnupg based?
<melkor> luciddr34m3r what do you get if you type iwconfig?
<melkor> ...does it recognize your device?
<caravel> help! please. How to disable speaker sound while using a headset ? (Asus V1S-AS004E laptop, alsamixer shows up a Realtek ALC660-VD, therefore I imagine, 3stack-660-digout)
<louist> and is it secure? or should i use something like TrueCrypt and ditch the boot encryption in favor of volume-based crypto?
 * caravel wold like to watch a dvd without to reboot under [tssss] and it's getting late ^^
<melkor> caravel do you have a dell?
<luciddr34m3r> i have ath0 and wifi0, wifi0 has no wireless extensions, but ath0 does, but when i do a scan for networks it says none are found
<erUSUL> !luks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yaro> Apropos gave me the following error: newflashplugin.patch: nothing appropriate. I don't think that will help me.
<caravel> melkor: Asus
<luciddr34m3r> it also lists eth0 and lo, with no extensions of course
<kalosaurusrex> caravel: if you right click the volume control and check the setting (if you have it) for headset detect does that fix?
<melkor> How do you scan did you try sudo iwscan ath0 list
<arvin_> I can't unmount my ntfs partitions
<luciddr34m3r> yeah
<arvin_> can anyone help me?
<arvin_> says permission denied.
<luciddr34m3r> and my utility doesnt list any
<moto> mikeymike: you could google for it, maybe it's symptomathic to some extend. it looks like you just cannot free as mcuh space as you had in mind to me
<kalosaurusrex> arvin_: try sudo umount?
<louist> arvin, did you use sudo?
<arvin_> oh k
<caravel> kalosaurusrex: I have a headset check box, if I disable it, I have the sound on the speakers only, if I enable it, I have both
<mikeymike> hi i'm in dapper's live portion of the install cd right now, but earlier i tried to resize my ntfs partition with the gparted live usb and i came upon an error when ntfsresize was ran that i looked up and it was said that the error was fixed in version 1.5. is there any way i can update the gparted and ntfsresize on my dapper live or even the usb live to resize my ntfs partition? I tried installing them in synaptic but they show up as the newest version.
<melkor> Are you using the mad-wifi drivers?
<melkor> lucid
<mikeymike> a little shorter and clearer :)
<kalosaurusrex> louist: jinx :)
<moto> mikeymike: now where is that _any shorter ;)_
<louist> kalosaurusrex:  darn!
<yaro> Anything else I can try? I wish I knew how to apply this thing.
<luciddr34m3r> no, but i know my driver works. same one works on other laptops exactly like mine. i checked. one strange thing is that i can't ifdown and ifup on ath0. it says its not configured...
<moto> yaro: help patch
<mikeymike> moto: yeah but i need to.. i'm basically resizing my windows install to 3 gigs of free space instead of using most of the drive. so that i can use the free space to install windows again on new hardware that i have sitting in my room waiting to be ran :(  ok so maybe it's not any shorter but it is clearer.... i think?
<ganjistux> i hope it works
<HS^> is there a reason to chose ubuntu over kubuntu
<moto> moto@aka/media/hdb6/home/sysmoto$ patch --help
<moto> Usage: patch [OPTION]... [ORIGFILE [PATCHFILE]]
<ganjistux> kde or gnome
<arvin_> how do i set it so that i can rename them without going into root?
<HS^> ganjistux thats all?
<moto> yaro: ^^
<ganjistux> maybe
<melkor> luciddr3am3r it sounds like your driver is not properly installed, did you use a modprob ...?
<erUSUL> HS^: the question makes more sense the other way around. ubuntu is the main one kubuntu is community driven like xubuntu
<mikeymike> moto: i have a new motherboard, cpu, video card that i'm just itching to use but you can't just swap motherboards on a current windows install... i dont think? haha
<luciddr34m3r> didnt do modprob
<ganjistux> maybean gnome is better for small peoples
 * caravel has never seen any driver that allows both the speakers and the headset. Therefore it's pretty revolutionary. However, not being able to disable the speakers is rather archaic. Gutsy is quite a paradoxal systen, isn't it ?
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: i google searched the first error message i was getting and there are several bug reports about it - none of them seem to have fixes
<HS^> erUSUL so is there a reason to use kubuntu over ubuntu
<HS^> i just want the best
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: you are using gutsy?
<ganjistux> yeah , you can eat them
<melkor> How did you install the drivers.  When I used the mad wifi drivers I had to do modprob "???" at the end
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: yep
<luciddr34m3r> the drivers were automatic
<melkor> I also have an atheros wireless card.
<luciddr34m3r> ubuntu loaded them on install
<yaro> moto: Okay... I get ohow to do it, now I fail to see the point since this will have me download the tarball anyway, why would I need the patch then?
<luciddr34m3r> just like my roomates with the same laptop
<luciddr34m3r> i even compared to make sure we were running the same driver
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: can you link me a bug defect? cause I'm the ubuntu printing team and I haven't seen this. but we get a lot of emails so maybe I missed it
<moto> yaro: patch assumes you patch an elder [origfile] with a newer patch
<erUSUL> HS^: kde
<mikeymike> moto: i tried downloading the newest versions of gparted and ntfsresize and compiling them on this live session but the configure said i have no c compiler!
<arvin_> my audiotrek prodigy 7.1 stopped working after updating
<erUSUL> !best | HS^
<ubotu> HS^: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: first google result just copying and pasting the error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/174069
<melkor> Well you got me there then, I think the drivers are included with ubuntu, but when I did it on my old laptop (with the atheros card) they weren't so I install mad wifi manually
<arvin_> only my onboard sound works
<yaro> moto: Soooo I'm probably fussing over something I dont need to.
<arvin_> how do i fix it?
<mikeymike> i'm pretty sure even dapper's live install has a c compiler!
<mikeymike> :(
<moto> yaro: reduceing the download from 150MB for whole patch to 15MB of stuff that actually changed from file_v1 to file_v2
<mikeymike> it sayas it's not in the $PATH or something
<dis4ever> can i use kde app on gnome desktop
<luciddr34m3r> someone had me edit a few lines of my /etc/network/interfaces file. would anything there contribute?
<dis4ever> like mame is kde i believe
 * mikeymike sighs
<moto> mikeymike: now you lost me
<erUSUL> dis4ever: yes but you will eat ram with all the duplicated infrastructure of kde just for one app
<jussio1> dis4ever: yes, you can
<kazol> How do I change the brightness/contrast of images in OpenOffice?
<yaro> moto Okay. I'm gonna just go get the tarball then and try to install it. *Shudder* Sadly, I'm running on x86-64 ubuntu and last I checked, that installer only likes 1386.
<moto> kazol: ?????
<kazol> moto: ?????
<Stargazer> Wiki: is the wiki the same for all versions /
<Stargazer> ?
 * Latino pokes moto :P
<melkor> luciddr34m3r what does it say.  Mine has two lines it it that aren't commented out.
<moto> kazol: and baer in mind more than three questionmarks are sign of sincerely disturbed minds ;)
<dis4ever> is kubuntu  better than ubuntu or is is it all really the same
<dis4ever> i am using kubuntu now but i found ubuntu easier
<mikeymike> moto: ok like i said.. the gparted and ntfsresize is old on this live session. i went to gparted's website and go the newest version and i went to ntfsresize's website and got the newest versoiin but when i tried to ./configure it said no c compiler found in $PATH
<Latino> dis4ever: the difference is its default windonw manager
<HS^> if the people of africa believe in ubuntu nd that is the right way, why is africa such a mess
<HS^> ?
<mikeymike> does the dapper live install have no c compiler? lol
<rampage73> dis4ever, more preference than anything
<Stargazer> Kubuntu uses a different desktop enviroment
<yaro> KDE
<kazol> HS^: lol
<erUSUL> !offtopic | HS^
<ubotu> HS^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kazol> HS^: It's just the symbol and philosophy of the Ubuntu software project.
<dis4ever> thanks, is it possible to use this blue environment of kde in gnome
<dis4ever> it's a lovely blue
<moto> Latino: heh ;)
<mikeymike> synaptic reports that i have GCC installed. so why cant the configure script find them in $PATH?
<erUSUL> dis4ever: install bluebuntu
<mikeymike> i ran ./configure as root... being that this is dapper's install cd in live i dont think it mattered?
<erUSUL> mikeymike: install build-essential
<moto> mikeymike: type gcc
<mikeymike> ok
<dis4ever> does anyone know why my cdrom is listed as floppy and is not as dvdrom
<mikeymike> 1 sec then
<yaro> How do I manually use that wrapper?
<raphi_k> G'day - I've recently upgraded phpmyadmin on Fiesty - and now when going to the phpmyadmin page, it just comes up blank. :(
<dis4ever> and it's not acitivated either and i cannot change it
<salah> How fuck*ng hard is it really to get the bluetooth working in Ubuntu? I have been trying EVERYTHING but nothing works at all
<mikeymike> moto: THANKS!
<mikeymike> downloading it now
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: any more ideas?
<yaro> Language, plz.
<mikeymike> moto: that worked so far.. gcc reports no fiiles
<mikeymike> lol
<Darius08x> Hello, I've been trying to resize my partition so I can dual boot windows and ubuntu. Thing is. it won't let me. I've opened up gparted and I've got some weird warning.
<mikeymike> i'm going to try to compile those 2 apps now
<mikeymike> brb
<dis4ever> windows quake, what would be the best way to play on linux ?
<Darius08x> Accounting clusters.... Cluster accounting failed at 6519 (0x1977): extra cluster in $Bitmap
<dis4ever> can i use cedega for that
<Darius08x> And it goes on to say that again and again but using diffrent numbers. ?
<Darius08x> Whats going on> D;
<dis4ever> like doom and some other old games
<moto> mikeymike: what are you downloading now? i lossed you, again
<moto> /lost/
<mikeymike> moto: build-essential
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: when did this start happening? what did you last do before it started happening? if I could reproduce this it would help greatly
<Mark761966> How do you get Grub onto a DVD?
<mikeymike> moto: i already got it and i'm going to retry to install the newest versions of ntfsresize and gparted
<luciddr34m31> what was the wireless driver package you said you use? i might as well try it
<melkor> dis4ever they make the main programs for doom such id games.  You just need the main wad files
<moto> that suggestion wasn't from me mikeymike , but thats nonessential i guess
<mikeymike> moto: oh haha
<erUSUL> Mark761966: grub does not work on cd-dvd's afaik
<mikeymike> oh it was erUSUL who suggested it
<andre_> paddy_EIRE:  tx bud, I'll look it up
<mikeymike> thanks erUSUL
<melkor> luciddr34m3l mad wifi, they are included in the repositories so you can apt-get them
<luciddr34m31> ok i'll try that
<melkor> everytime I upgrade my kernel I have to reinstall them
<luciddr34m31> madwifi-tools ?
<mikeymike> oh noes! now i have this error when trying to compile gparted checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Paddy_EIRE> andre_, sure man
<mikeymike> wut means this?
<mikeymike> :[
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: iirc, i was seeing if 'suspend' would work on my laptop, it didn't so i had to do a hold the power button til it went off, restart, etc...then i came back and tried to install updates and got that error....(the updates were for compiz, not really important to me) then i tried to use flash in firefox, and i got the same error when trying to install the plugin, and here i am.
<mikeymike> it was checking for perl before that
<mikeymike> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<mikeymike> ah i didnt mean to paste that again
<yaro> How do I manually install libflashplayer.so?
<mikeymike> ok forget this. what is the best app to use to resize an ntfs partition.
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: everything else seems to be working fine
<slize> hey, is it possible to compile a module for a generic kernel?
<mikeymike> best FREE app. sorry.
<erUSUL> slize: for the ubuntu kernel you mean?
<unitheory> mikeymike, for linux?
<slize> erUSUL: i need a vpn cisco module, but i don't wanna recompile the whole kernel by hand
<mikeymike> linux or windows
<arvin_> if i want to mount my hard disk manually do i just write sudo mount -o loop /dev/sda1 /mount/point ?
<unitheory> mikeymike, gparted
<mikeymike> noooooooo :(
<pike_> arvin_: you dont use the loopback
<unitheory> mikeymike, qtparted ?
<mikeymike> i'm using gnome
<pike_> arvin_: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/something  what format is sda1? fat32, ntfs, ext3?
<unitheory> i like gparted
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: are you on a 32 or 64 bit system?
<mikeymike> ok
<erUSUL> slize: usually external mudules can be compiled against installed kernels you only need to do 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' and install build-essential
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: 32bit
<AprilHare> would something like /dev/sda1 work in qemu or am I confused?
<arvin_> pike_ can i do mount /dev/hda1 /c: ?
 * moto pokes right back at Latino 
<arvin_> pike_: can i do mount /dev/hda1 /c: ?
<Latino> hah, thanks for wake me up
<erUSUL> arvin_: you do not need the -o loop it is an actual block device not an image on a file
<arvin_> okay
<arvin_> i'll try.
<sillyforprez> hey guys, i have a problem with my firefox.. everytime i go to a facebook profile or igoogle, it crashes.. but youtube and other flash sites works
<moto> Latino: hehe
<heartsblood> Does anybody know if there is a ubuntu package for the beta of firefox 3?
<heartsblood> a/an
<skyfalcon866> #kubuntu
<slize> erUSUL: its both installed, but i still get an error. i will paste somewhere  .... just a sec
<AprilHare> will firefox 3 support http resume?
<moto> Latino: i built it in to frighten you :)
<inpho> does anyone know why broken_ladder is banned from this channel?
<heartsblood> AprilHare: I have no idea but i'd love to find out :)
<AprilHare> heh
<pike_> inpho: might ask in #ubuntu-ops
<inpho> thx
<arvin_> I can't mount any of my disks by right click > mount
<AprilHare> wouldn't we all
<arvin_> do i have to do it through terminal?
<mikeymike> moto: wut meanz this: checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
<erUSUL> !paste | slize
<ubotu> slize: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mikeymike> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: everything I read says I could be a gcc problem..not sure why..but maybe try sudo apt-get remove build-essential & sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mikeymike> wut means that :(
<kalosaurusrex> I=it ugh
<slize> erUSUL: its pasted here: http://nopaste.php-quake.net/11126
<moto> mikeymike: that whatever tries to execute relies on perl
<slize> erUSUL: i know about pasting, but thx anyway ;)
<mikeymike> moto: gee tahnks
<mikeymike> moto: how 2 fix?
<HS^> the fucking ubuntuofftopics banned me for talking offtopic
<HS^> assholes
<erUSUL> !language | HS^
<ubotu> HS^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: posting the ouput of remove, got errors...
<moto> mikeymike: apt-get install perl ?
<skyfalcon866> can tracker work in kubuntu
<mikeymike> moto: ah sorry
<moto> HS^: haha
<slize> erUSUL: its a german version of ubuntu, but i hope you can see the error anyway!?
<mikeymike> moto: according to synaptic I HAVE PERL :(
<arvin_> erUSUL: how can I set permissions so that I don't have to be root to mount it or rename it, just do it through "Computer" as mysef?
<kalosaurusrex> yaro: nice. loved the exit message
<erUSUL> slize: my german is not very good but for th looks of it it seems that the module is not compatible with the ubuntu kernel...
<g98welk> hi
<g98welk> anyone here know how to config gnokii ?
<slize> erUSUL: thats bad :(
<cutmerock> hey guys
<cutmerock> can someone help me?
<erUSUL> slize: it looks for some variables that have changed...
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47173/
<un0p> mikeymike, maybe -- perl -MCPAN -e 'install "XML::Parser"'
<cutmerock> im on ubuntu and i downloaded the linux version of graal   (www.graalonline.com)
<erUSUL> slize: yes... unless there is a compatible version it won't compile
<cutmerock> and i cant find how to install it
<heartsblood> holy ****.  I just set a new speed record from mozilla and didn't even notice it.  11MBps o.o  <3 fios
<cutmerock> the file is "graal4setup"
<mikeymike> un0p: where do i type that? are you saying for me to run perl with those flags?
<g98welk> hi guys
<g98welk> anyone here good with gnokii
<tonyyarusso> err
<mikeymike> un0p: i typed perl - blah lah all that stuff in console and it brought me to a >
<mikeymike> wtf mate.
<cutmerock> Can someone help me with installing a game?
<slize> erUSUL: do you know another vpn client which is working with cisco and p12 files? cause i need this to get my notebook work in my university
<un0p> mikeymike, ok press CTRL+C to exit back to the shell ..
<mikeymike> did that
<mikeymike> so what happened?
<erUSUL> slize: dunno sorry.
 * caravel would like to watch a dvd without to reboot under [tssss] and it's getting late ^^
<slize> erUSUL: ok, thanks anyway
<un0p> mikeymike, try this then -- perl -mCPAN -e shell
<caravel> How to disable speaker sound while using a headset ? (Asus V1S-AS004E laptop, alsamixer shows up a Realtek ALC660-VD, therefore I imagine, 3stack-660-digout)
<mikeymike> un0p: okay
<erUSUL> !dvd | caravel
<ubotu> caravel: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<un0p> mikeymike, then type this out in the shell that appears -- install XML::PArser
<mikeymike> un0p: ok
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: as a test, try sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop then try again
<queeneli> hello my original sound icon is gone and kmix is not working that well . what could be the problem? how do i turn up volumes thanks
<caravel> erUSUL: dvd is fine - sound is ot, see my question just  before your bot
<un0p> mikeymike, sorry -- mind the case --- install XML::Parser
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: i removed cupsys, then removed and installed build-essential, ill do what you just said now...
<godemonite> Can anyone answer a quesition that i have?
<mikeymike> un0p: when i typed perl -mCPAN -e shell it borught me right back to a prompt then i typed that install and i got this: install: missing destination file operand after `XML::Parser'
<XBehave> !ask
<godemonite> :D
<mikeymike> un0p: i corrected your case error
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<godemonite> How do i switch from the use of my integrated graphics card to vesa?
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: then try and reinstall cupsys if you don't have errors it's an apparmor problem. but lets see what happens
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: bah, errors trying to install cupsys
<XBehave> how do i get a verison string for ubuntu or should i just say ubuntu 7.10 if asked
<un0p> mikeymike, so you saying that's happened even after correcting the case
<un0p> ?
<erUSUL> XBehave: lsb_release -a
<mikeymike> un0p: right. i caught your case error in Parser and fixed it
<queeneli> hello my original sound icon is gone and kmix is not working that well . what could be the problem? how do i turn up volumes thanks
<mikeymike> un0p: was your -mCPAN wrong ? the first time it was all caps
<admin_> Anyone have a problem in gutsy where you'll scroll down, either with mouse or down arrow or pgdn, and it'll scroll by itself until the end of the page, and you can't stop it by going in the other direction?
<pastryness> please help? how can i play mp3s and such from my windows shared folder on my linux computer without having to copy all of it over? when i simply drag the files onto the playlist from a network file browser the music wont play, but if i copy the file over and then drag it tot the playlist it plays :<
<un0p> mikeymike, try -MCPAN
<mikeymike> ok
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: well we now know it's not apparmor....doing some research
<XBehave> godemonite: im not sure but sounds like a bios setting
<mikeymike> un0p: oh snap now i got a lot of stuff hold on i will read
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: ok
<mikeymike> it's asking me if i'm ready for manual configuration. if i answer no it will attempt auto?
<Darius08x> Do I need to reinstall windows, or what? Neither gparted or that other partitioner during the install for ubuntu will let me resize so I can dual boot and I want to keep them both on there. It's being rather annoying though >:
<un0p> mikeymike, errm, probably -- it's better to do the manual configuration -- just answer the defaults where you should
<mikeymike> un0p: i'm afraid. haha
<michael_> Im attempting to play Wow on Gutsy using Wine-- The game goes to the loading screen after character select, the screen dims then freezes, any ideas?
<qazwsx> i'm on amd64 ubuntu; how can i download an i386 ubuntu kernel (but not install it?) I just want to loko at it
<qazwsx> i'm on amd64 ubuntu; how can i download an i386 ubuntu kernel (but not install it?) I just want to loko at it
<GIMP22> Try using a VM instead for playing WoW?
<un0p> mikeymike, overcome the fear -- you'll never learn by never attempting
<moto> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<mikeymike> un0p: :]
<XBehave> thx is there another command to get kernel version
<qazwsx> !kernel
<GIMP22> has anyone used lmbench before?
<magnetron> michael_: there's a good Wine guide at wowwiki
<Anveo> I'm trying to get my desktop to display at 1650x1050, the login screen has the correct resolution, but once I log in it downgrades to 1280x1024. Is there somewhere other than xorg.conf the other resolution is set to?
 * caravel is sad: once more it is necessary to use Windows Vista, just because Ubuntu fails some very basic function, and despite 3 hours wasted searching and trying to fix the issue: how to disable the speakers while using a headset. "Oh, well". Good night everyone
<godemonite> XBehave: did you get what i senters you?
<erUSUL> XBehave: uname -a
<michael_> magnetron: ive checked them :(
<XBehave> caravel: its possible
<GIMP22> lmbench, anyone use it to benchmark a system?
<magnetron> !appdb | michael_
<ubotu> michael_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<GIMP22> !lmbench
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmbench - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<XBehave> caravel: afaik its easy in kmix alternativly you could read about alsa
<Goosemoose> anyone see something wrong with this line: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-minimal,ubuntu-standard,ubuntu-desktop
<Goosemoose> for my preseed file
<XBehave> godemonite: nope sorry what did you say
<XBehave> erUSUL: thx
<ivan_> hi how can i make my bamboo wacom talbet to work on my ubuntu gutsy??
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: run: sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/mime then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install cupsys try that
<caravel> XBehave: I read a lot about these. But it's not sufficient, and very frustrating. All I mean is that there are outstanding feature in Ubuntu, but sometimes one could wonder why such basic stuff s not addressed first. Seems to be a matter of prio, nothing more.
<mikeymike> un0p: ok now i'm at the cpan shell
<caravel> XBehave: thanks anyway for your attempt to help. have a good night
 * caravel is rebooting under Vista
<XBehave> its not a prio issue its a hardware manufacturer one
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: got a 'file exists' error on that mkdir
<un0p> mikeymike, now -- install XML::Parser
<godemonite> XBehave: Well like, it shows both of them there, and both of them on? er in use. But i dont exactly know how to switch the integrated off [sorry, im a total noob to Linux/Unix stuff]
<mikeymike> un0p: yep i'm doing that and now it's asking me if i want to append something to a cue
<mikeymike> oh i have an unsatisfied dependency
<mikeymike> i chose yes
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: and got the same errors trying to install cupsys again
<un0p> mikeymike, sounds good
<mikeymike> perl has it's own APT GET?!
<mikeymike> what has technology done.
<eden> give humanity head echs
<mikeymike> haha
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: seems the first error i'm getting when i try to install cupsys is with 'dpkg'
<ivan_> hi can someone help me on making my wacom tablet to work on my ubuntu gutsy??
<XBehave> godemonite: i know nothing when it comes to that sort of stuff if its not a bios change i have no ida
<un0p> mikeymike, perl has its own package manager yes, it's own APT no :)
<mikeymike> un0p: thanks
<mikeymike> i think i am installing way too much for a live session
<godemonite> XBehave: Alright, thanks bro
<mikeymike> my computarmachine is going to explode
<un0p> mikeymike, quite unlikely unless you have just 24MB RAM
<brobostigon> good evening
<corporal_clegg> hello, I once used an application to lock the gnome-panel and other stuff... but I don't remember the name... could someone help me?
<mikeymike> un0p: 1 gig
<mikeymike> ok um.. bad things happened.
<eden> anyone knows how to disable people logging in and out notice on xchat?
<mikeymike> how 2 exit the cpan prompt? ctrl c?
<mikeymike> q!? quit? exit?
<XBehave> mikeymike: the more stuff you install on a live session the less ram you have, an easy fix is to use a swap partition
<queeneli> hello my original sound icon is gone and kmix is not working that well . what could be the problem? how do i turn up volumes thanks
<ivan_> where can i get help on wacom tablets??
<mikeymike> XBehave: well this ccomputer has a swap partition... will the live session find it automatically?
<erUSUL> mikeymike: it should
<mikeymike> erUSUL: won't that give me tons of headaches when i try to resize a partition on that drive?
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade:  I'm not a dpkg expert..maybe try running dpkg -C ?
<ivan_> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> mikeymike: use swapoff
<mikeymike> erUSUL: when? where?
<ivan_> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> mikeymike: swappoff /dev/whatever
<mikeymike> oh
<ivan_> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<mikeymike> erUSUL: what happens to all the stuff stored in it?
<mikeymike> won't that disrupt my live session?
<ccunarro> anyone could get working bluetooth in gutsy?
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: still got errors :/
<erUSUL> mikeymike: well if you really have to disable swap to edit the partion table you do not have any other option
<brobostigon> i have working bluetooth on gutsy powerpc
<mikeymike> erUSUL: okay
<sillyforprez> how do i find out what makes my firefox crash? ;/
<mikeymike> i give up though i can not compile gparted... this is frustrating..
<ivan_> can anyine make work a wacom tablet on ubuntu??
<mikeymike> is there a gparted ubuntu package? instead of source?
<erUSUL> mikeymike: why do you need to compile it??
<Seveas> mikeymike, sure ther is :)
<mikeymike> goimme
<mikeymike> plz
<mikeymike> :(
<erUSUL> !info gparted | mikeymike
<Seveas> mikeymike, apt-get install gparted
<ubotu> mikeymike: gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<Jupp2> sillyforprez try running firefox from the terminal, it will give you output
<ccunarro> brobostigon: it worked without any errors or did you have to do something to make it work?
<nano|marek> my ipod wont remount after I unmount it.
<mikeymike> Seveas: i'm in the live session of dapper
<minerale> can I find out when a file was created?
<erUSUL> !info gparted dapper | mikeymike
<ubotu> mikeymike: gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<Stargazer> I need a link to the ubuntu 7.10 wiki
<mikeymike> yeah i dont want that version i want a newer version
<mikeymike> i had to update ntfstools
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: so i was able to install a program with cupsys removed
<Seveas> mikeymike, grab something newer than dapper :)
<erUSUL> mikeymike: use a recent livecd then
<animimotus> hello
<ccunarro> brobostigon: it worked without any errors or did you have to do something to make it work?
<mikeymike> Seveas: i can't update gparted in this live session?
<mikeymike> :(
<sillyforprez> Jupp2:  its not that it wont start, its just it crashes on some websites.. like igoogle and facebook..
<pike_> sillyforprez: also sometimes when i need a log file or something if a user is having trouble i have em run an app in terminal like so: firefox 2>&1 | tee dumpfile.txt
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: what does cupsys do or what is it supposed to do?
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: hmm but it failed when you try and re-install?
<Seveas> mikeymike, grab a gutsy live cd instead of dapper if you want a newer gparted
<mikeymike> Seveas: well i'm not so worried about gparted but the ntfsresize had to be updated.
<Seveas> dapper is now 18 months old, gutsy just over one
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: cupsys gives printing functionality
<whabo> HeLLO is there a way i can get skypemate working on Ubuntu/linux??????? I have a USB phone that uses skypemate THANKYOU
<mikeymike> i updated that now
<whabo> please help me
<brobostigon> it worked without errors, it didnt have software in the base install for obex, so i had to install that later, but otherwise no errors.
<mikeymike> Seveas: i can't burn a cd right now so i am not able to do that. Can i put it on a 1gb flash drive?
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: yea, other programs wont install if i have it "installed"
<Seveas> mikeymike, the cd is about 700 mb, so if you can boot from usb flashdrive, that would work
<Jupp2> sillyforprez, tru running "firefox -safe-mode"
<ccunarro> brobostigon:ok
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: that was the original problem
<mikeymike> Seveas: why can't i just update the gparted on this dapper cd live session?
<zetheroo> Skype 2.0 is constantly dropping calls
<Seveas> mikeymike, because you'll run into dependency problems
<mikeymike> Seveas: :(
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: well if it's working that way you could try doing sudo updatedb and then locate cups and/or cupsys and cleaning it up a little and try re-installing..that -might- help..
<Jupp2> sillyforprez. that way it will deactiva plugins and give you more output
<kalosaurusrex> could be it's not cleaning up on the install.
<Alanius> my login window appears at half the resolution, and I have no idea what I did to screw it up
<Odd-rationale> mikeymike: You can download the gparted LiveCD: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<brobostigon> any way you cant install ot update a package on a medium ou cant write too, ie a live cd.
<ccunarro> i get this error No se pudo mostrar «obex://[00:1b:52:71:56:da]». ... Check if service is available .... any ideas?
<mikeymike> Odd-rationale: I DID THAT :( the ntfstools on that is too oold!
<ompaul> zetheroo, chat with skype about their QOS
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: will i be able to use a printer without cupsys?
<Odd-rationale> Alanius: See if ctrl+alt+BkSp fixes it.
<sillyforprez> Jupp2: still crashes :(
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: no
<arvin_> how do i uninstall openoffice?
<Odd-rationale> mikeymike: OK, sorry. :(
<arvin_> keeps giving me font error
<Alanius> Odd-rationale: no, it doesn't; I tried that a couple of times already
<tomd123> how do you find out exactly what graphics card you have through ubuntu
<Jupp2> sillyforprez, what's the last message on the terminal before it crashes?
<arvin_> on every single thing i install
<brobostigon> do you have gnome bluetooth suport installed and and obex clien t??
<mikeymike> hi i'm in dapper's live portion of the install cd right now, but earlier i tried to resize my ntfs partition with the gparted live usb and i came upon an error when ntfsresize was ran that i looked up and it was said that the error was fixed in version 1.5. is there any way i can update the gparted and ntfsresize on my dapper live or even the usb live to resize my ntfs partition? I tried installing them in synaptic but they show up as the newest version.
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade: so you'll want to get it working...not sure exactly why it's not working though..
<sillyforprez> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox/components/libmyspell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc
<sillyforprez> hrm
<Mark761966> Anyone know how to get lightscribe working on a 64bit PC?
<kalosaurusrex> mikeymike: sorry some reason you can't just use the gutsy or fiesty live?
<scguy318> sillyforprez: try reinstalling libmyspell
<Odd-rationale> Alanius: How about alt+PrtSc (Sys Req)+k
<scguy318> sillyforprez: or Firefox
<Jupp2> sillyforprez, I would google that
<scguy318> sillyforprez: reinstallation of Firefox may be an option
<mikeymike> kalosaurusrex: well i dont have any cd's to burn.. i guess i could put them on my 1gb flash drive... but i would have to download them ant that would take ages
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: well at least i can install stuff now - i'm just about out of time for trying to get this fixed
<ccunarro> brobostigon: yeah i think so, not sure about the client , i have an icon in the desktop ... when i put connect i get that error
<zetheroo> anyone else having issues with Skype 2.0 in Ubuntu?
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: thanks for all your help, i'll probably try back here tomorrow
<Jupp2> sillyforprez, you can also remove ~/.mozilla/
<kalosaurusrex> shadowblade:  I'm sorry I couldn't help more!
<brobostigon> havbe you looked in the forums and help.ubuntu.com??
<mikeymike> how hard could it be to use a binary of gparted in this live session :(
<Jupp2> sillyforprez, but it will wipe out all your firefox settings
<shadowblade> kalosaurusrex: ah, don't worry about it, thanks for your patience with me
<pike_> mikeymike: cant you just sudo apt-get install gparted ?
<m13> hello
<Odd-rationale> Alanius: Did it work?
<mikeymike> pike_: it's the current version for this session
<sillyforprez> thats ok
<whabo> Guys i need to use SKypemate... is there anyway i can actually get skype working with skypemate inorder to use my USB phone??? PLEASE HELP guys
<kalosaurusrex> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<scguy318> mikeymike: why not just fetch latest GPartEd LiveCD/USB?
<family_> how do i change the resolution of my monitor
<mikeymike> pike_: but this is a dapper session... so it's really old
<al> Ctrl-PrtScrn-k doesn't work either :(
<Alanius> Odd-rationale: no, it didn't
<erUSUL> !fixres | family_
<ubotu> family_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mikeymike> scguy318: i did that... the ntfstools are too old in that. i got an error that is fixed when you update ntfsresize to 1.5
<al> /ni/wc
<mikeymike> scguy318: maybe i can update the ntfsresize in the gtparted live usb to 1.5?
<Odd-rationale> Alanius: Hmm I'm not sure then. Did it work before?
<family_> erusul my resolution is 1024x something i would like it lower 780x something
<Alanius> yes
<m13> i have strange problem with dual monitor setup. since when i conected 2nd monitor to my laptop and system asked for logout , i seems i cant get hire resouliton then 800X600 , OS is 7.10 , vga is ATI  Radeon RV250 (mobility firegl 9000)
<Alanius> I'm not sure what I attempted to tweak, but now it's 800x600 or lower
<erUSUL> family_: System>Admin>Screen and Graphics
<power788> is there a way to unminimize a program by using the command line?
<kalosaurusrex> mikeymike: honestly trying to take shortcuts with your partitions may not be a good idea..if may be safer to maybe see if someone you know can download it on highspeed or something? gutsy, etc.
<mikeymike> what is the smallest live distro that has the most current gparted and ntfstools (ntfsresize) ?
<sillyforprez> scguy318: i tried reinstalling with synaptic earlier, it didnt help, but maybe i did it wrong?
<r0lfito> cual es la web de ubuntu.es
<r0lfito> cual es la web de ubuntu.es
<loworderbit> test
<r0lfito> perdon el canal ubuntu en español
<Flare183> !ntfs | pastryness
<ubotu> pastryness: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<erUSUL> !es | r0lfito
<ubotu> r0lfito: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mikeymike> kalosaurusrex: i can download it i'm on highspeed. it just takes a while i guess... i thought updating these apps would be faster...
<pike_> mikeymike: there may be a smaller version at gparted website since they have their own livecd
<kelsin> mikeymike: the gparted live cd?
<mikeymike> i have the newest gparted live cd/usb
<scguy318> sillyforprez: probably google your issue
<mikeymike> the ntfstools on the newest gparted livecd/usb is still older than 1.5 which fixes the problem i have
<sillyforprez> allright :P thanks m8
<mikeymike> basically i have a 300 gb windows partition that is being half used. roughly. i want to free up the other half for another windows install and then copy stuff over from the partition
<mikeymike> then resize it back to full again :)
<eden> Problem: says desktop could not render effects"  when I click on "system"prefferences"appearence"visual effects"custom"
<mikeymike> if anyone has any suggestions please feel free to query/msg me i have to leave for a bit.
<AprilHare> what do i need to do to setup a sftp daemon under ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Jupp2> sillyforprez, delete your ~/.mozilla (or rename it if you don't want to loose your settings) to see if the is the culprit
<astro76> AprilHare, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<scguy318> eden: you need to check that you have the proper restricted driver for your card
<crdlb> eden: what video card?
<queeneli> hello my original sound icon is gone and kmix is not working that well . what could be the problem? how do i turn up volumes thanks
<queeneli> hello my original sound icon is gone and kmix is not working that well . what could be the problem? how do i turn up volumes thank you
<scguy318> queeneli: don't spam
<eden> ATI sapphire hd 2600XT
<scguy318> queeneli: if you're using KDE, you may get better help in #kubuntu
<queeneli> scguy318> it was an accident
<scguy318> queeneli: np
<queeneli> scguy318> ok no i am on genome
<scguy318> queeneli: right click panel, add to panel, should be a volume icon applet
<AprilHare> !sftpd
<AprilHare> i need that secure ftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> AprilHare, openssh-server
 * eden facepalms
<Alanius> Well, I got it working
<gorath> can any one possibly help me with a noobish xscreensaver  question please?
<queeneli> <scguy318> thank you it did
<Alanius> system > admin > screens and graphics
<scguy318> queeneli: np
<AprilHare> astro76: many thanks
<astro76> !ask | gorath
<ubotu> gorath: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Alanius> someone was helping someone else and I thought, I might as well try
<astro76> AprilHare, you're welcome ;)
<queeneli> scguy318 thank you it did but it's not loud enough i expect louder sounds with my speakers
<bastid_raZor> an ATI card gets fglrx driver does not support texture_from_pixmap and thus cannot run compiz.
<daves01> Hi all
<scguy318> bastid_raZor: ATI in general is a b
<sillyforprez> Jupp2: still doesnt work.. bah
<daves01> Installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop. It was fine when it was in 'Live disc' mode. Now it's installed, it's not recognising the USB ports at all. The USB ports are powered, but just not recognised by Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<gorath> so i managed to be able to get a screensaver to play as my background but it covers everyting on my screen and when i try to click on somthing to bring it up it just flashes and get covered again right away?
<bastid_raZor> ATI sapphire HD2600XT to be exact.
<crdlb> eden: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<bastid_raZor> scguy318:: i agree ATI is not that great .. yet
<scguy318> daves01: monitor /var/log/syslog via System -> Admin -> System Log, then try pluggin a device in, then see what happens
<scguy318> bastid_raZor: that yet is a long way out :P their drivers have been defacto crap for quite a while
<Sasquatch> hey guys i need help with a media server
<Goosemoose> anyone see something wrong with this line: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-minimal,ubuntu-standard,ubuntu-desktop
<Goosemoose> for my preseed file
<Sasquatch> Where to even begin my search finding a fast, reliable one through ubuntu
<Goosemoose> i end up without a gui
<bastid_raZor> a friend has that ATI card and can't get compiz to run
<scguy318> Sasquatch: immediate thought would be Mythbuntu
<scguy318> bastid_raZor: agreed, though there are supposed guides to getting it to work with XGL
<scguy318> bastid_raZor: *supposedly
<daves01> devie not accepting address 28, error -32
<queeneli> scguy318
<queeneli> scguy318
<Sasquatch> sc i thought of that but I wont need the dvr features
<queeneli> scguy318
<scguy318> queeneli: yes?
<Sasquatch> simply for connectivity to my PS3
<michael_> Using Gutsy and attempting to play wow via Wine-- The screen does not fit on my monitor-- I can barely see my action bars and the panel is blocking the rest, any ideas?
<daves01> device not accepting address 29, error -32
<crdlb> eden: because ATI's driver doesn't support the things that compiz needs to run, you need to install Xgl, which will work as an abstraction layer to make it run
<scguy318> michael_: try playing WoW in a virtual desktop
<tebo> hello
<Sasquatch> michael try the wine channel
<queeneli> <scguy318> what shall i buy for dinner?
<bastid_raZor> scguy318:: i'm looking at the forums now.. says to install the xgl driver.. doing so now too
<narothepharoh> how do I get acetone iso?
<tebo> can I setting monitor contrast by software? help me please?
<eden> crdlb: will this decrease the performance?/
<michael_> scguy318: that done in wine config?
<scguy318> narothepharoh: from their site
<MrPink_> hey does anyone hear have experience with the program "Qtpfsgui" and if yes, do you know if there is a gutsy version out ?
<scguy318> michael_ yes
<AprilHare> queeneli: you could always recommend chinese.
<scguy318> queeneli: i dunno, what do you like to it? and how's that related to Ubuntu? :P
<crdlb> eden: for gaming, probably yes
<astro76> Sasquatch, a quick search in synaptic turned up gmediaserver
<scguy318> queeneli: *eat
<crdlb> compiz will run fast though
<daves01> scguy318: device not accepting address 28, error -32 and then device not accepting address 29, error -32
<Sasquatch> You have any experience with that one astro?
<scguy318> daves01: lemme google
<astro76> Sasquatch, none
<Sasquatch> i know i shoudl look in synaptic but i have about 250 updates running :)
<michael_> scguy318: what settings or size should they be set at?
<eden> crdlb: I dont get it...
<Sasquatch> I will look at that, mythbuntu is overkill for what I need :)
<queeneli> <AprilHare> chinese is a takeout i want to grocery shop
<eden> crdlb: so I wasted money on a video card because linux doesnt like it?
<narothepharoh> scguy318: I have downloaded the tar.gz files how do I run them?
<astro76> Sasquatch, http://packages.ubuntu.com comes in handy in that case ;)
<queeneli> scguy : i dunnu i got hungry
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic | queeneli
<ubotu> queeneli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sasquatch> It is going on a 30 dollar PC :) that is just a fancy hard drive haha
<crdlb> eden: support for ATI cards will improve dramatically over the next few months, but for now yes
<crdlb> the support is borderline-terrible
<michael_> scguy318: 640 X 480 is default-- isnt that tkinda small?, with that set, is their anyway to make it larger without config?
<eden> crdlb: thats retarded..
<scguy318> michael_: well change it
<Sasquatch> michael i have to run 1024 resolution on a 42 inch display :)
<scguy318> daves01: http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6 might be of interest
<Sasquatch> I dont wanna hear it haha my icons are like the size of a dollar bill
<crdlb> eden: blame ATI
<eden> crdlb: I use my pc for video streaming only
<daves01> Thanks a lot
<michael_> scguy318: if i change it too much it doesn't load properly, is there ingame settings i have to change?
<scguy318> michael_: possibly, peek at AppDb, I don't play WoW
<eden> crdlb: and I want the eye candy things on my ubuntu
<queeneli> <crdlb> i bought a 8500 gt after getting terrible result from ati x1600 how good is it?
<scguy318> eden: because ATI won't write a good driver for ATI cards on Linux
<scguy318> eden: but you can try XGL
<crdlb> eden: so install xserver-xgl
<scguy318> !xgl | eden
<queeneli> did 8.43 release yet
<ketrox> the newer ati support aiglx
<ubotu> eden: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<scguy318> ketrox: worthless support :P
<crdlb> queeneli: yes, and it's not really any better than 8.42 (they call it 7.11 now)
<Sasquatch> since im in here whats the best way to run windows applications? not wine but virtual desktop type fo deal
<Jack_Sparrow> michael_: #winehq has good answers about running windows programs under wine.
<scguy318> Sasquatch: VM?
<ketrox> scguy318, why worthless ?
<pike_> Sasquatch: seamless desktop isnt bad
<queeneli> <crdlb> can i work?
<crdlb> ketrox: because it's slow, glitchy, and breaks 3d and video
<astro76> !vm | Sasquatch
<ubotu> Sasquatch: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Jupp2> Sasquatch www.virtualbox.org
<narothepharoh> what do i do with a tar.gz file to run it?
<Sasquatch> Okay I will look at those, I am familiar with VM ware.  I am stuck with Dameware at work which simply blows
<scguy318> narothepharoh: double click to open
<Alyxander> whats an audio player that lets me add an entire directory as a music library?
<queeneli> please don't call the police on me
<pike_> narothepharoh: its an archive like zip so you need to extract the files inside
<erUSUL> Alyxander: rhythmbox banshee etc
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: start by reading the instructions from the place that you got the tar
<pike_> narothepharoh: usually
<Jupp2> narothepharoh, is not an executable, is a compressed file that most likely contains source code, you need to compile and then run it
<erUSUL> !players | Alyxander
<ubotu> Alyxander: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<eden> crdlb: mmk installed.. close all apps and reboot my glx?
<queeneli> please don't call the police on me
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: aside from that there is usually a readme inside the tar
<Sasquatch> astro you use any of those?
<pike_> narothepharoh: our of curiosity what are you trying to install?
<pike_> out
<Sasquatch> or anyone use those virtual desktop programs?
<narothepharoh> it keeps telling me the extraction failed
<AprilHare> queeneli: sorry - erm, how about some nice meat pies?
<Stargazer> Is 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) the only wiki there is from the ubuntu site ?
<narothepharoh> pike: acetone iso
<Sasquatch> I am just curious how Windows NT friendly it is
<astro76> Sasquatch, I have used vmware.. yeah nt would be fine
<tad> sup fellas
<queeneli> <AprilHare> april foooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz bOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!1
<Sasquatch> okay ever try it with win 98?
<Sasquatch> :) i know thats a weird Q since no one uses it anymore but... it still exists hahha
<astro76> Sasquatch, many years ago yes ;)
<tad> hey fellas, can someone help me mount my iphone?
<Sasquatch> haha okay good
<AprilHare> queeneli: wrong time of year - the jokes on you :D
<Sasquatch> We stil lhave machines with Win95 and 98 on them
<DARKGuy> lol
<Sasquatch> which can be difficult even with NT based Dameware
<narothepharoh> Pike: it keeps telling me the extraction failed?
<Sasquatch> dark you laughing at me?
<csmanx> hello folks
<Alyxander> erUSUL, thank you i didnt know xmms would do it
<csmanx> I have this toshiba laptop that can't get its full 4gb of RAM enabled
<DARKGuy> Sasquatch: it's because that's crazy :p
<humboldt> is there a way to netinstall ubuntu gutsy?
<pike_> narothepharoh: probably corrupt id redownload it. you can  try tar xfvz file.tar.gz if you want but im sure its corrupt
<csmanx> I can only get up to 3gigs
<Sasquatch> Dark it is nuts huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: download it again or try to find an md5 for the file and check it
<queeneli> <AprilHare> you you like lalala liike to doo huu thee is?
<AprilHare> Sasquatch: the entire universe is laughing behind your back you know.
<humboldt> I have an old laptop with a faulty cdrom.
<DARKGuy> lol
<Sasquatch> but those machiens that sort sticks and stems from snickers peanuts use them :)
<csmanx> is ubuntu the distro that'll save the day? =P
<astro76> !ot | queeneli
<ubotu> queeneli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<benguin> hello, anyone here uses ffmpeg with firewire cameras?
<AprilHare> queeneli: you need to up the meds you know.
<queeneli> <astro76> ok
<erUSUL> Alyxander: xmms would not do it afaik rhytmbox, banshee, quod libet, exaile and others would
<Sasquatch> I work for Mars Inc. and they dont upgrade crap.  They just upgraded to XP, while I run Ubuntu and Vista on my laptops in the plant
<queeneli> AprilHare so you are a nadzi doctor
<astro76> !ops | queeneli
<ubotu> queeneli: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<tad> could anyone asist me in mounting my iphone?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<tad> jack
<Sasquatch> Dark want to laugh even more :) there is even a machine in our factory that is using a 286 processor
<tad> hey
<AprilHare> queeneli: my PhD is coming later, and alas it won't make me a physician, nor a member of the neo-Nazi party.
<StoneNote> saschahl, Mars eh.  Ain't that the place were everyone is in one bullpen, including the brothers who own it?
<Jack_Sparrow> AprilHare: He got booted...  please dont continue
<tad> jack_sparrow: could you help me mount my iphone?
<Sasquatch> I must have the wron irc chat going i cant insert peoples names lol
<pike_> tad: im not sure what format thats in but i suppose you can try 1. plug it in  2. type dmesg | tail  3. if it said sdb2 then sudo mkdir /media/iphone  then sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sdb2 /media/iphone   <-- im assuming its fat32
<tad> u see like a smart fella
<AprilHare> jack: ok sorry didn't see that - ubuntu gnome xchat isn't what i'm used to - what is the best irc client for ubuntu?
<astro76> Sasquatch, if you get your company to pay for vmware workstation, it might make your life a little easier
<StoneNote> AprilHare, the one you like the most
<tad> pike can i pm you?
<Sasquatch> lol astro they are cheap
<pike_> tad: sry im at work
<pike_> tad: im here sporatically
<Sasquatch> the number 1 candy company in the world wont upgrade 30 year old electronics
<astro76> AprilHare, many people prefer xchat to xchat-gnome
<erUSUL> Alyxander: irssi followed by xchat without the gnome addon
<ASTX813> I've been using Ubnto for 2 years now and still don't know my way out of a minor annoyance I keep running into.  If I forgot to put & at the end of a command, is there any keystroke to get the same effect after the fact?  (So I can close the terminal without killing the program I've launched, perhaps)
<StoneNote> Sasquatch, do they pay their tech folks well?
<Jack_Sparrow> tad: sorry, kinda working on another project
<Sasquatch> I am trying to justify new virtual desktop software and since ubuntu lets me try it and windows anything you have to buy
<erUSUL> AprilHare: irssi followed by xchat without the gnome addon XD
<AprilHare> astro76: yea the gnome implementation is a bit clunky - i'll try x-chat
<Sasquatch> Stone no
<tad> pike_: i have created my dir and i tried addind it to amarok
<AprilHare> and irssi :)
<astro76> ASTX813, yes, press ctrl+z to suspend the task, then bg to background it
<Sasquatch> Matter of fact don't buy M&M's or Snickers, cause they are firing some of us the week of Christmas
<matthew4> hi
<tad> pike_: IT COMES up as a camera
<pike_> tad: i know nothing about the new iphones im assuming if you mount it to ipod dir it may work
<StoneNote> Sasquatch, that's a crummy thing to do
<Sasquatch> I am unsure of my job but I am trying to get free stuff outta them before I quit :)
<astro76> ASTX813, look into fg, bg, and jobs
<ASTX813> Thanks, astro76, I knew it had a simple fix.  I knew CTRL-Z and fg to bring back, but didn't know bg.
<Sasquatch> Yeah nice company huh Stone.  Highest sales, Highest Profit ever.  One guy wants a bonus so he wants to cut heads
<astro76> ASTX813, ah, there you go ;)
<matthew4> anyone familiar with IceWM?  how do you use the Start Menu without having to click to expand each menu?
<Sasquatch> One mans greed is hundreds of workers livelihood
<pike_> tad: there is an issue with the newest ipod nanos that i think may be corrected in latest ipod libs that are not in gutsy but the next release im not sure.  try a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org iphone'
<Jack_Sparrow> Sasquatch: Please knock it off...
<sillyforprez> haha.. now i somehow got 2 firefoxes.. and only one works
<StoneNote> Sasquatch, #ubuntu-offtopic
<sillyforprez> im too tired for this..
<StoneNote> Jack_Sparrow, sorry. my fault. I brought it up
<Jack_Sparrow> sillyforprez: how did you install the second..
<arvin_> hey where is the pastebin site for ubuntu?
<crdlb> !paste | arvin_
<astro76> !paste | arvin_
<ubotu> arvin_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> arvin_: it is always in the channel topic as well
<danny_> hi everyone :]
<tad> pike_: i appreciate your help, im not a total nub here, when i try to root my ip in the terminal, it says connection reset by peer, so i ping the phone and it pings
<ASTX813> Now here's a real mind bender.  Anyone tried messing around with Quicken in crossover?  I'm trying to find a way to trick pocket quicken into working.
<tad> pike_: but amarook will not register it at all
<Jack_Sparrow> ASTX813: it installed 2004 with no problems when I tried it
<arvin_> can anyone help me with my problem? I posted it on pastebin
<arvin_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47176/
<pike_> tad: id like to have an iphone to play with but im really not sure how it even works if its mountable or since you ping it i guess you could ftp or telnet in
<ASTX813> I've got Quicken working, it's the pocket quicken conduit that I need to mimic.
<astro76> ASTX813, is that something that works with usb or serial?
<Jack_Sparrow> arvin_: can you post your sources.list to the pastebin
<tad> pike_ how would i telnet it?
<narothepharoh> ok I have extracted and it still wont install?
<ASTX813> astro76 should work in either, but i only have the usb sync cable.
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: does it give any error, do you have a link to the site where you got it that may have instructions etc..
<m13> hello
<m13> hello
<arvin_> Jack_Sparrow: okay, hold on
<whabo>  Guys i need to use SKypemate... is there anyway i can actually get skype working with skypemate inorder to use my USB phone??? PLEASE HELP guys
<arvin_> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47177/
<FluxD> whabo: try under wine
<pike_> tad: maybe thisll help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<bobgill> GParted keeps closing on its own after it scans and refreshes my partitions... how can I format/delete partitions in CLI
<kitche> bobgill: either with parted or fdisk but to format just use mke2fs program
<narothepharoh> jack_sparrow: it does not give error when i try to open the executable file it does nothing
<arvin_> Jack_Sparrow: so anything unusual? can u help me?
<erUSUL> bobgill: parted, cfdisk, fdisk. for formating mkfs
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: did you ever tell us what the program is or where you got it.?  as asked repeatedly
<Jack_Sparrow> arvin_: the avant window manager might be a problem
<narothepharoh> jack_sparrow: it is acetoneiso as i have said before and i got it from their site
<arvin_> Jack_Sparrow: that problem was there before adding the avant window manager source.
<whabo>  Guys i need to use SKypemate... is there anyway i can actually get skype working with skypemate inorder to use my USB phone??? PLEASE HELP guys
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: how about a link
<erUSUL> !repeat | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<astro76> whabo, it looks like people have not been able to install it successfully http://www.google.com/search?q=skypemate+ubuntu
<narothepharoh> jack_sparrow: http://www.acetoneteam.org/download.html
<arvin_> Jack_sparrow: I think I can solve it by overwriting it with my copy of sources on the other pc, it got no problems..would that fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<alevine> how do i set up a repo to only be used for one package?
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: did you do this yet..  http://www.acetoneteam.org/gutsy-readme.txt
<sxp> [Away] demasiado autismo -autoaway, 15 mins- (1dia20h50m8s) (Log:Pager) desde el 4 Dec 23:53:04
<narothepharoh> Jack_sparrow yes I have it says after you install to do that
<astro76> !away > sxp
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: did you get the deb.. or a tar?
<Stargazer> Are there any irc client for ubuntu that can scripted ?
<kitche> Stargazer: umm tons xchat irssi among others
<narothepharoh> jack_sparrow the .deb
<Stargazer> What do they use to script ?
<Pelo> Stargazer, you can make perl and python scripts for xchat
<arvin_> Jack_Sparrow: thank you for that link
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: earlier you said tar so I needed to ask
<Stargazer> Oh dear god i don't know perl or python!
<whabo> can a native app run an program through wine?? i mean if i have skype for linux and skypemate in wine ... will they work together?
<Jack_Sparrow> arvin_:  np
<Jack_Sparrow> whabo: doubtful
<narothepharoh> jack_sparrow i tried the deb this time
<Pelo> Stargazer,  I can only suggest that you search for your prefered language and irc on google and check out the links that come up
<qazwsx> someone pls send me a link for how to use kvm-source under ubuntu, I can't modprobe kvm-amd from the kvm binary package; and my cpu does support the svm extensions
 * _emogirl_ hi
<arvin_> Jack_Sparrow: anyway I can reinstall openoffice that comes with the live cd? I uninstalled it to reinstall it thinking it would solve the problem..
<whabo> Jack_sparrow: oww okz :S
<scguy318> whabo: a native application could possibly start a Wine application given binfmt support, but that interaction is about it I think
<jbrevik> Is there any other programs similar to kismet that I can use? Because there is no available drivers for my netgear wg111t usb dongle in linux and kismet cant be used with drivers installed using ndiswrapper
<arvin_> Jack_Sparrow: right now i'm downloading openoffice from their website.
<Locksm> is kitofhawaii an op or regular staff of ubuntu or something
<Jack_Sparrow> arvin_: you should be able to get oo from the repo without any problem.. use synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> arvin_: I would not suggest that
<astro76> arvin_, don't download it, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org, or use synaptic
<whabo> scguy318: what if i install skypw the windows version along side with skypwmate in wine ... do you wthink that will work?
<whabo> skypew
<whabo> skype
<Jack_Sparrow> arvin_: sorry...  that you go outside our repo for something that large and involved
<arvin_> what packet do i serach for in synaptic? openoffice.org?
<astro76> arvin_, indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> arvin_:  let me look
<astro76> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5.3 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Pelo> arvin_,  just use the add/remove applet in the application menu,  and look under office
<_coredump_> whein i di a fresh compile of the latest nvidia beta driver and restart X, the driver works, but when i reboot the machin xorg dies saying the driver version does not match the version of the kernel module? whats wrong here`
<arvin_> Pelo: can't do it from there, it installs some other version...and the icons don't display
<Pelo> arvin_,  the icons part is easy enough,  go in the tool menu under option ,  under display
<Pelo> arvin_, btw from add/remove it is the same version as from synaptic, both are front end for apt
<Jack_Sparrow> arvin_: I used synaptic and searched openoffice and it came right up.. try installing the first 4 oo you find..
<erUSUL>  _coredump_ you have the precompiled drivers still installed??
<arvin_> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I can see it, thank you guys =)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<friendlys> how big should your /tmp partition usually be  for a server with a lot of hosting accounts?
<netsrot> Hi, is there any way to set max cpu frequency with scaling enabled?
<narothepharoh> jack_sparrow: here is what i get when i try what it says chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/bin/fusermount': Operation not permitted
<Pelo> netsrot, you need to find the corect file, it is mentionned in this guide  somewhere youcan make a small edit to it , http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<jbrevik> sudo the chmod
<friendlys> lets say im on a 200gb hard disk
<zenwryly> I'm having a hard time getting Jemeter to work under gutsy.  Has anyone been able to get it to work?
<netsrot> Pelo: I have been trying to read that for 2 days now =)
<astro76> friendlys, http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/disk-partitioning.html
<Pelo> netsrot, hold on, let me see if I can figure it out, I hven't done this bit in a while
<xeer> i don't know if it came with gibbon or compiz, but i have a purple bounding box around a window when I modify it's size. this causes my sticky edges to not work, which angers me. how can i turn it back on?
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: earlier you said you were ot getting any error.... sorry but I am a bit busy to help you with that..  maye someone else will
<dn4ia> ask yourself, if Thor wasnt the one true god, would they have named the day between Wednesday and Friday after him? NO!
<Dogfishguzzler> Does gnome have anything like Konsole? I like Konsole but not Xterm. Any advice?
<narothepharoh> jack_sparrow: you are an asshole
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: goodbye
<arvin_> Jack_Sparrow: installing openoffice game me the same errors as i posted in pastebin
<pike_> thor isnt even oden who isnt even tyr
<arvin_> *gave
<netsrot> Pelo: I have made fancontrol init script and can change cpu frequency manualy, I would like to get it work on boot with scaling on and not getting too hot.
<kitche> dn4ia: wrong channel?
<xeer> i don't know if it came with gibbon or compiz, but i have a purple bounding box around a window when I modify it's size. this causes my sticky edges to not work, which angers me. how can i turn it back on?
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: You are NOT following those instructions.. obviously you are not logged in as root per the instructions
<kitche> Dogfishguzzler: umm it has gnome-terminal which is what gnome uses
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<patrickjames> how do i give my self write permissions to /etc/
<Pelo> netsrot, I think you can set it in this file but I donT'have one to check in , you need to do it in increments of 1000 I beleive   /etc/default/cpufrequtils
<PriceChild> !guidelines | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<patrickjames> as a normal user
<stdin> patrickjames: you don't, you use sudo/gksu
<kitche> patrickjames: just use sudo gedit or any other editor
<Pelo> narothepharoh,   ppl here are just tring to help, please be nice or you will be removed from the channel
<Dogfishguzzler> I liked Konsole because I could make the background transparent. I can't seem to put that off with gnome's default terminal.
<dn4ia> kitche, Nevar!
<xeer> can anyone answer my question?
<patrickjames> i want to move a folder into there
<patrickjames> how do i do that?
<fluffles> hi all. when i wanna mount my NAS share via smbfs, it stalls when i try to mount it using /etc/fstab (control-C and even killall -KILL mount does not help)
<Pelo> xeer, this is a busy channel sometimes you need to repeat  feel free to do so
<kitche> dn4ia: I just noticed you were in politics so I figured what you said was for that channel :)
<fluffles> my fstab: //laks/laks      /laks   smbfs   auto,credentials=/root/.smb-laks,uid=1000,umask=000,user        0 0
<xeer> Pelo, yes i have numerous times
<xeer> Dogfishguzzler: there is an option for background opacity
<stdin> patrickjames: in a terminal you can do "sudo cp /path/to/directory /path/to/copy/to"
<ompaul> patrickjames, /etc/ is a config file location not somewhere you randomly dump stuff - that is what your /home/username directory is for
<fluffles> anyone any advice how to get a stable smbfs?
<Pelo> xeer, I think that is an effect you get from compiz when your card is not strong enought to support it
<Phuzion> How can I find the size of a directory, but exclude one subdirectory?  for example, i want to find the size of /foo minus /foo/bar
<patrickjames> well  host/username wont let me run this game so im moving it
<Dogfishguzzler> It does nada, xeer. I will try it again.
<Phuzion> in the command line, that is
<kitche> fluffles: smbfs is actually obsolete
<patrickjames> home*
<narothepharoh> how do i get to the kubuntu channel?
<fluffles> Kitche: what should i use? cifs something? fusefs?
<Phuzion> narothepharoh: /j #kubuntu
<PriceChild> narothepharoh, /join #kubuntu
<Pelo> xeer,  it's basicaly your video card not being able to refresh the shadows prlperly,  try disabling the shadow effect , see if that helps
<mneptok> narothepharoh: /join #kubuntu
<ompaul> narothepharoh, /join #kubuntu
<dn4ia> kitche, ok now I am in the normal channels I frequent on irc
<kitche> xeer: sounds like it's what suppose to happen when resizing a window to me
<mneptok> narothepharoh: and profanity is not tolerated there, either.
<xeer> Pelo, not strong enough? my x1600 is plenty strong.. i have no issues with any 3D games and score over 10k in glxgears
<mneptok> narothepharoh: (just so's ya knows)
<kitche> fluffles: cifs is the new smbfs I believe soon smbfs will be removed completely
<xTheGoat121x> Hi all
<Dogfishguzzler> lol, NOW it wants to work. Thanks xeer and kithce
<Pelo> xeer, see the rest of the comment and try asking about it in #compiz-fusion
<xeer> kitche: i used fiesty and it would stick to nearby windows and borders
<fluffles> kitche: will it work when i change "smbfs" to "cifs" in my /etc/fstab? or what do i need?
<xeer> Pelo: so this is compiz related, correct?
<Pelo> xeer,  I'm pretty sure it is
<c0Ld> is it just me, or does the pidgin shipped with 7.10 have a major ass memmory leak? it's using 400mb and has only been on for 4 days..
<netsrot> Pelo: but scaling_available_frequencies file say I only can set 2600000 2400000 2200000 2000000 1800000 1000000.
<Pelo> xeer,  turn compiz off and try to reproduce it , see what happens
<arvin_> after setting up network, how do assign a samba password?
<kitche> fluffles: umm not sure you need to pastebin the line that you have in your /etc/fstab but I can't see a pastebin right now anyways I have no browser
<Pelo> netsrot, that 's the most I can do for you , my cpu isnt suppose to be able to scale but I could do it anyway
<achtung> hi
<Pelo> netsrot,  but I stopped doing that becuase I was afraid to break it
<Pelo> !hi | achtung
<ubotu> achtung: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<achtung> sup
<vee> achtung hi
#ubuntu 2007-12-07
<vee> I installed phpmyadmin but cant get to it using http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<kitche> arvin_: in the samba.conf file or though swat for a user unless you want your share wide open
<achtung> sup ubunters!
<Pelo> achtung, this is a support channel,  basicaly we aer up for helping ppl with ubuntu related issues
<vee> am i doing something wrong?
<Darius08x> Hmmm, I for some reason can't resize my partition. :/
<achtung> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: Is it mounted?
<achtung> i've used ubuntu
<astro76> achtung, but if you want to chat #ubuntu+1 is very active
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<achtung> ok
<astro76> achtung, err #ubuntu-offtopic
<Darius08x> I just recently got done doing chckdsk /f about 49738 times in windows and finally got rid of some stupid error. But when I finalyl went to resize it..it just says it can't do it.
<achtung> but i still use windows because of lack of native linux games
<Darius08x> Uhhh, hold on, dunno. xD
<vee> does anyone use phpmyadmin?
<astro76> !games | achtung
<ubotu> achtung: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Pelo> Darius08x,you can'T resize a live partiton, if you want to resize your ubuntu part you need to use the live cd,  use the 7.04 one or earlier the gutsy one is buggy for that
<achtung> ok
<pri> olá pessoal
<astro76> !br | pri
<pri> I am brazilian
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubotu> pri: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Darius08x> Ah, I'm using 7.10 So I have to go and download 7.04 or something? ):
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: or the gparted livecd.. that always works great..
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<astro76> Darius08x, just get gparted livecd
<pri> hello astro
<Darius08x> Didn't work either JAck. :/
<Pelo> Darius08x,  you can try with 7.10 , but be warned
<netsrot> Pelo: thanks anyhow.
<Darius08x> Oh, is gparted livecd diffrent then the gparted that comes on the 7.10 cd somehow?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. i can't seem to get my sound working properly. the speakers are fine (i hear system beeps and whatnot) and i seem to have sound working in totem but there's no sound from firefox (youtube, etc.) and no sound from skype. any ideas?
<vee> Can anyone asit me with the phpmyadmin i just installed on ubunutu server?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: yes.. it is different.. stand alone... nice gui
<Pelo> Darius08x, gparted live cd is another cd from the gparted ppl,   ubuntu live cd is from canonical and is a complete os
<achtung> so if i cant talk here
<achtung> can i just hang around?
<ompaul> achtung, yes
<achtung> k
<kavelot> any hints on how to force a package installation when app manager says it's not supported on my hardware (I doubt thunderbird won't run on i386 :))?
<Jack_Sparrow> achtung: feel free to watch and learn..
<pri> hello boys
 * IndyGunFreak highly recommends GParted Live.. Or PartedMagic... take your pick
<Darius08x> Oh, okay, guess I'll try that in a second.
<Pelo> vee, there aren't always ppl around that know about everytype of issue, you might want to give #networking a try for this question or even ##linux
<vee> pelo thanx
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: what do you need help with?
<xTheGoat121x> So, it seems that at random, I got 100% CPU usage.... and it stays at that level till I restart.
<Darius08x> Downlaoding it now, hope that works.
<Darius08x> downloading
<Pelo> xTheGoat121x,  got some java app working ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: much faster dl than a full desktop cd..
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY cant get to it using http://localhost/phpmyadmin     is this the wrong way to get to it?
<xiven> I need help with My install please
<Pelo> xiven, we need specific questions
<Darius08x> Yup.
<vee> xiven whats the problem?
<xiven> It won't get internet
<xTheGoat121x> pelo... nope.  The only things that would be running are python apps... screenlets, to be exact... and I've already narrowed it down, not then.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: did you install it using apt-get or some other package manager or manually?
<xiven> It gets an IP, but no internet
<xiven> Windows works fine..
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY  sudo get-apt install phpmyadmin
<x80> does anyone know what this header is a part of: openglwidget.h
<xiven> I have a wired connection to a router, with a wired connection to the modem. The modem has a wireless connection to the ISP
<humblerodent> I've finished my English final essay.
<humblerodent> yay.
<achtung> \0/
<Pelo> xTheGoat121x,  you are confusing me, when you get  100% cpu , open a terminal and type top,  see what process is on top of the list
<vee> xiven open up System>Network
<achtung> btw
<Darius08x> I'm actually on ubuntu right now (I have NO idea what version put it on my laptop a little while ago) Does it come with any .iso burning stuffs. Or would it probably just be easier for me to but it on a usb drive and burn it from windows?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: i'm assuming you have apache installed on the machine. open a terminal and type cd /var/www. do you see anything called phpmyadmin?
<achtung> has the problem with ubuntu killing laptop hard drives been fixed?
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY yes i do... ap2... lemme try that
<Jack_Sparrow> achtung: that isnt really like being quiet and reading along
<thor> Darius08x you running gnome?
<jacob__> can somebody tell me how to log out from superusers powers, (instead of waiting 15 mins)?
<achtung> heheheh
<achtung> i know
<xTheGoat121x> Pelo, that's the thing.  there's nothing listed in top that's eating CPU cycles... it just seems to be unrelated to ANYthing
<Pelo> Darius08x, yes you can right clic k and burn to cd,  but I prefer gnomebaker myself for that ,  just sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<unikon> why in the world is firefox slow in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Pelo> xTheGoat121x, try with sudo top , might bring up more processes
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY no such dir.
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY under /etc i see it
<xiven> I have opened System.NEtwork like 9 times
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: what is your root apache directory?
<Pelo> unikon, might have to do with how many plugins you have
<rob_p> jacob__: sudo -K whould do it.
<xiven> But, what do you want me to do?
<ticky> does anybody konw why ubuntu is shutting down (or hibernating or suspending, i'm not sure which of the three is doing), all of a suden? i thought i was pressing some key combinations but i realized it was doing it by itself too..
<xTheGoat121x> Pelo, I don't mean to be difficult, but I've tried that.
<jacob__> rob_p: thx
<rob_p> jacob__: welcome
 * Pelo thinks xTheGoat121x  is just goating him 
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY /var/www/apache2-default
<kitche> ticky: an overheat maybe?
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY thats it right?
<ticky> kitche: i don 't think so. the funs are not loud.
<Pelo> xTheGoat121x, could it be the display that is wrong ? is  your system behaving as if is it using 100% cpu &
<billy> does anybody know why when i try to download the dota map, it doesnt show up when i play with it using wine?
<Pelo> ?
<vee> xiven you have to find where the network system window is to see if the settings are correct
<ticky> is there a log where i can check the signals / messages?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: just /var/www is the root of the webserver folder. type this command while in /var/www: sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin phpmyadmin
<ticky> kitche: fans not funs
<kitche> ticky: that doesn't mean anything could still be an overheating problem
<xTheGoat121x> Pelo, now THAT sounds like a very good possibility!  In top and sudo top, nothing shows as chewing up 100% CPU, but in gnome-system-monitor, it shows 100% CPU usage w/o any apps eating that much CPU
<ticky> kitche: how can i check that then?
<billy> anybody here play wc3 dota on wine?
<jacob__> rob_p: that didn't work
<xiven> Maybe you guys would know about a common problem with Clearwire internet and Ubuntu
<kitche> ticky: just have to watch your sensors
<ticky> but i don'tthink it is that. it is not powering down like if there was a black out. it is shutting down like if i have chosen it
<Pelo> xTheGoat121x, in system-monitor when you turn it on , the sys-mon itself does take quite a bit of cpu to get running , but it tends to go up and down for a while
<rob_p> jacob__: Maybe I misunderstood what you were trying to do.
<kitche> ticky: yes some systems will powerdown like a shutdown
<jacob__> rob_p: i want to graphically log out from superuser powers
<ticky> kitche: you mean phisically, or in some program in the computer
<xTheGoat121x> Pelo, alas, it's not just with system mon.
<achtung> *reading*
<kitche> ticky: well program lm-sensors
<rob_p> jacob__: You mean you logged in graphically as root?
<Pelo> xTheGoat121x,  there is a pannel app you can use to monitor your cpu and mem and a bunch of otehr suff that you can basicaly ahve on all the time, that might give you a better idea
<ticky> kitche: installing it right now
<Pelo> xTheGoat121x, sensors-applet  might need to apt-get it first
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY ok i did that... what did that do... and i see a bunch files listed
<xTheGoat121x> Pelo, all right.  I'll look into it
<ticky> any other idea?
<Jupp2> rob_p, I think he means that when you type in your password (e.g. synaptic) the system will still have you as root for a couple of minutes
 * Pelo needs some junk to much on , later folks 
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: that creates a symbolic link in your apache directory to the phpmyadmin directory. try going to http://localhost/phpmyadmin now
<rob_p> Jupp2: Yeah.  That's what I thought initially too.  If that's the case, "sudo -K" should have forced an expire of sudo privs.
<billy> anybody here have wc3 dota working?
<asdsadasd> anyone knows if lineag2 can run on ubuntu some way? unreal engine2 support?
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY  doesnt work
<jacob__> rob_p: i loged in as the main and only user i have in the system, i want to grant access to superuser powers, but how can i log out of it so i can have standard powers
<achtung> dota sucks!!!!
<xTheGoat121x> ugh
<kitche> asdsadasd: check wine appdb or cedega's if you want to pay a few bucks to get a good working system sicne their cvs doesn't run
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY did i install it wrong?
<billy> i cant get any downloaded maps on wc3 to work
<kitche> billy: then you most likely have them in the wrong spot but that's more of a wc3 problem then a ubuntu one
<billy> well i duno where to put them to get them to work with wine
<billy> so im just wondering if anybody has them working in here
<Jack_Sparrow> billy: try asking in #winehq
<jacob__> rob_p: do you know how to do that?
<billy> im banned :(
<rob_p> jacob__: If you are logged in as the normal user, you don't have super user access without using sudo (or gksu, gksudo, etc.) before whatever you want to run with super user privs.
<Jack_Sparrow> billy: Somehow, I am not surprised
<eyemean> hi there, if i want to delete a protected folder how do i do in command pls?
<kitche> billy: in the wc3 folder under ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\ or whereverer wc3 is installed to
<ticky> kitche: i cannot make it run, i have run sensors-detect and i still get "Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need. Try sensors-detect to find out which these are." when i run `sensors`
<billy> i have the map placed into the maps folder, but it doesnt show up when i play
<Jack_Sparrow> eyemean: use sudo for cli or gksudo for gui apps
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: i'm not sure. i just installed it using apt-get and it worked fine out of the box. try completely removing it and installing it again. sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin and sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<dngr> 7.10 install, hp dv600 with nvidia card, the machine just hangs on a black screen, probably X, what could one do to get it running?
<jacob__> rob_p: i understand that, but how can i log out after i type (gksu, sudo, etc)
<billy> how do i get unbanned from winehq?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: you may also want to reinstall apache2 in a similar manner
<jacob__> rob_p: grant persmission as a normal user after granting superuser powers
<Jack_Sparrow> billy: depends on what you did.. but that is all offtopic for this room
<billy> kk
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY i am running 7.10 server edition and installed LAMP i the beginning of the install
<ticky> where can i get the messages for my system to find out why it shut down for the last time?
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY then today i used apt-get to put phpmyadmin on.... was it on already an i double installed?
<xTheGoat121x> BRB
<eyemean> jack_sparrow, sorry but im new to linux, can u pls give example if i want to delete , say /opt/hvirtual
<Jack_Sparrow> you would use sduo for root priv  then the rm command to remove the item
<rob_p> jacob__: If you used sudo, then you can force an expire of the session by issuing, "sudo -k" at the command prompt.
<Jack_Sparrow> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dossy_> Hallo
<pezz31> ticky:/var/log/syslog
<ticky> thanks pezz31
<Jack_Sparrow> eyemean: you can do... hold your breath... gksudo nautilus ... then exit nautilus asap
<jacob> jacob__: after you used sudo once, all the other commands you run (that don't include the command "sudo") will still be run as a normal user
<jacob__> rob_p: that didn't do it, i can still access the network settings in the gnome desktop environment
<kohlgarten> hello. I have a little battery pb ; It doesn't charge and the "acpi" command replies : "Battery 1 Charged, 0%" ; any idea?
<friendlys> what is a must have security software for linux? in your opinion?  tripwire?
<jacob> jacob__: that is a convenience feature. it will remember your sudo password/session for 15 minutes and will automatically expire. All other commands and applications you use however will still run as a normal user.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: go to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<kitche> friendlys: no since tripwire can actually mess up the system it's installed on horribly
<Jack_Sparrow> friendlys: wHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO PROTECT YOURSELF FROM?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: what files are listed in this directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> friendlys: Sorry for the caps
<jacob> jacob__: gnome's network settings automatically use sudo to grant superuser privileges that expire
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY im in the dir.
<unikon> pelo currently i have 15 plug ins
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY only 000-default is in there
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: open 000-default
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY ok
 * KTrigger is away: food and beer... necessities
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY what am i looking for?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: what is listed beside DocumentRoot?
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY /var/www/
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: ok. try reinstalling phpmyadmin i don't see why it wouldn't work
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY ok lemme try that
<kelsin> jacob__: to remove privileges run "sudo -k" in the gnome run dialog (so it runs in the gnome env, not your new terminal environment that you get in a term)
<_mastro_> hi all.. i've ubuntu feisty with ati proprietary driver (almost last ones)... i've installed compiz fusion "just for fun" but keep it disabled by default.... when i log in compiz fusion is enabled then after a while (some second) it shutdown itself and metacity come up again.. automatically! can you help me understanding what launch compiz entering gnome?
<kelsin> jacob__: I think that's alt-F2 by default
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: once it's installed check in /var/www for anything that says phpmyadmin. i've gotta head out but all i have is a link linking to /usr/share/phpmyadmin. that should be all you see in /var/www
<vee> DrUnKnMuNkY  after i purge do exit then restart terminal
<[Neurotic]> Hi, does anyone know what *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', error message would refer to when compiling a kernel? I assume I am just missing a package?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vee: shouldn't need to
<vee> ok
<vee> thannnnx
<jsoftw> Why is it that my ~/.ssh/known_hosts file has _no_ ip addresses in it?
<jsoftw> What is going on ?
<kelsin> vee: I didn't hear the beginning of this, but phpmyadmin is installed not in /var/www and the config is in /etc/apache2/conf.d
<jsoftw> its replaced with some gibbereish
<kelsin> jsoftw: have you ssh'd as your user to other machines?
<vee> kelsin just purged it!
<jacob__> kelsin: how can i access the gnome run dialog
<jsoftw> kelsin: yes I have.
<kitche> jsoftw: because that's the way that it's suppose to look
<kelsin> jacob__: I just said I think it's alt-F2 by default
<jsoftw> kitche: no its not .
<kitche> it encrypts the hosts jsoftw
<jacob__> oh sorry
<jacob__> i missed that
<jsoftw> kitche: no no, there are no _IP_ addresses.
<kelsin> jacob__: I've keybinded mine, but I'm pretty sure that's it
<jsoftw> I realize there is supposed to be a dsa key and all that, but in ubuntu there is no ip address.
<kitche> jsoftw: want me to show you my file from freebsd I have no ip addresses in that file either
<Darius08x> Anyone wanna help me with gparted livecd thing?
<vee> kelsin when I install it do i have to be in a certain directory?
<jsoftw> kitche: :\
<kelsin> jsoftw: yeah that's what ubuntu does, encrypsts the whole thing
<jsoftw> kitche: are you _sure_ about that?
<kelsin> vee: when you install phpmyadmin from the package?
<Pelo> Darius08x,  are you in the live cd now ?
<jsoftw> kelsin: ubuntu is the only thing I have ever seen it happen with
<vee> kelsin yes
<Darius08x> Yeah, an the very first screen.
<dev_noob> I'm having an issue with /dev/sdb.  Unknown file system, and I cant repartition it :(
<vee> kelsin using terminal
<Darius08x> It wants me to choose which version I guess.
<Pelo> Darius08x, use my nick in each so I know you are talking to me
<Pelo> Darius08x,  a verson of what ?
<Darius08x> Pelo: Ok, sorry
<eyemean> jack-sparrow, cheers gksudo nautilus did the trick, i see wat u mean by hold ur breath, hahaha
<kelsin> vee: then no, apt-get installs where it needs to no matter where you are when you run it
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: tab will complete the nick you want to talk to
<jsoftw> kelsin: show me the first part of a line out of known_hosts from freebsd then.
<rob_p> jacob__: I just tried it.  Apparently it only works when invoking sudo <command> from the command line, not graphically.  Not sure why.
<vee> kelsin sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin    .... do i have to cd/ swtich into the dir. i want it in???
<vee> kelsin thanx
<Darius08x> Pelo: It's listing things like Gparted-liveCD 0.3.4-10-beta (auto-config) and all sorts of stuff like that
<vee> kelsin im installing it now and will let ya know what happend
<Jack_Sparrow> eyemean: It is a huge bloated program and can be dangerous to your permissions  and is unforgiving if you make a mistake.
<Pelo> Darius08x,  the live cd boot menu should show you stuff like  star/install , oem mode and stuff like that
<Pelo> Darius08x,  is this the ubuntu live cd or the gparted cd ?
<Darius08x> Pelo:  gparted.
<dev_noob> gparted has a live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> eyemean: You might consider thunar as an alternate file manager.. lighter etc
<Jack_Sparrow> devyes
<jsoftw> like bash
<jsoftw> :p
<Jack_Sparrow> devyes
<Pelo> Darius08x, I've never seen that one,  just pick the highest nuber that is not a beta  taht would be my guess
<kelsin> vee: no it installs to the same place regardless of where you are
<whabo> help, how come after uninstalling wine .. and removing the .wine folder ... its still visible under "all applications"?????? anyone? thx
<eyemean> jack-sparrow, yeah i wont be using gksudo nautilus much, hahaha, will give thunar a try
<vee> kelsin i installed it but dont see it in /var/www
<Pelo> dev_noob, gparted as a cd,  don't know it if is live but yuo can boot from it ,  no idea if it is gui
<Pelo> probabaly is
<kelsin> vee: I just said when I joined this convo it installs somwhere else and the config for it is in /etc/apache2/conf.d
<Jack_Sparrow> eyemean: it works, but I hate to give that command without a word of caution.. hope you understand
<whabo> help, how come after uninstalling wine .. and removing the .wine folder ... its still visible under "all applications"?????? anyone? thx
<Darius08x> Pelo:  Now it's asking me to select a keymap. o.o
<kelsin> vee: "dpkg -L phpmyadmin" to see where it placed files
<Darius08x> Pelo:  NEver mind about that. xD
<Pelo> Darius08x,  keymap is yoru keyboard type
<vee> kelsin k... lemme type it
 * Pelo will kick Darius08x  if he asks about selecting a language
<Darius08x> Pelo:  Thanks I figured it out as soon as I was done typing it. xD
<Darius08x> Pelo:  Do I want english?
<Darius08x> kidding
<Darius08x> :p
<Pelo> Darius08x,  I'm not the one using it
<kelsin> whabo: did you install/uninstall from the ubuntu package?
<Jack_Sparrow> duck and cover
<whabo> kelsin: yes i did
<eyemean> jack_sparrow, perfectly understandable, u can never be too cautious with newbes, hahaha
<whabo> kelsin: i used synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> eyemean: welcome to ubuntu...
<kelsin> whabo: when you say from "All Applications" where you are talking about?
<whabo> kelsin: im talking about the application list in my menu
<Darius08x> Ok, finally got to the GUI now
<vee> kelsin what should i look for exactly
<eyemean> jack_sparrow, cheers, cant rember if i said thank you for your help, so Thank you very much.
<kelsin> whabo: I would try "sudo apt-get purge wine" and make sure you got all wine packages that installed
<Jack_Sparrow> eyemean: np.. and thanks
<Pelo> Darius08x, select the drive first,  (I'm assuming the interface is the same as in ubuntu )
<eyemean> jack-sparrow, welcome
<billy> can anybody here help me with warcraft 3 on wine, and playing downloaded maps?
<vee> kelsin i see usr/share/phpmyadmin/...   quite alot
<kelsin> billy: what about it is not working?
<kitche> billy: I told you what you need to do
<Pelo> Darius08x, then find the partiton you need to resize and right click, should be self explanatory,  apply after each command is my recommendation
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: it is similar,
<whabo> kelsin: you mean reinstalling wine????
<Darius08x> Ok, I just clicked resize/move, and resized it to half it's original size. Now I've got "An error occurred while applying the operations"
<vee> kelsin and etc/phpmyadmin
<Darius08x> :/
<kelsin> whabo: no "sudo apt-get purge wine" does not install it, it purges which means removes the packge including any files marked as config files
<Pelo> Darius08x,  any info on what the error is ?
<kelsin> vee: there you go
<billy> kelsin: i have the map downloaded, and its in my wine c: drive in the maps folder, but when i try to play the game, the map doesnt show up
<Pelo> Darius08x, what FS is this partition you want to rezise ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: what is the format of the drive you are trying to resize?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Pelo> ...
<Darius08x> NTFS
<gladir> hey guys - im running the livecd - what module do i need to load to get a X1950pro to load X? or do i have to use envy to get it for me
<vee> kelsin  i tired accessing it localhost/phpmyadmin and that didnt work
<kelsin> billy: is it a map made for a different version of warIII then you're running? and did you try dropping it in the "downloads" folder underneath maps? (I don't know if that mattered)
<Pelo> Darius08x,  xp 's ntfs or vista's ?
<vee> kelsin thiswas my ori. problem
<whabo> kelsin: thank you soo much
<Darius08x> xp
<gladir> pelo - ntfs is ntfs .. theres no difference between vista and xp
<Darius08x> Pelo: XP
<Pelo> Darius08x,  makeing it bigger or smaller ?
<kitche> gladir: actually there is
<kelsin> vee: one sec
<vee> kelsin k
<billy> kelsin: its the newest dota map, and i have it on frozen throne
<kelsin> billy: and warIII is fully patched to the newest version?
<Darius08x> Pelo:  smaller
<billy> kelsin: yes warIII has the newest patch
<Pelo> Darius08x, are you tring to make it smaller then the size need for the data on it ? if you get my meaning
 * Pelo is embarassed about his last sentence
<Darius08x> Pelo:  Trying to dual boot it and ubuntu
<Darius08x> Pelo:  No. :p
<Pelo> Darius08x,  how much data is on the ntfs drive ?
<Pelo> Darius08x,  never mind the last one
<tanath> i just had a wierd untitled, empty window pop up on my screen. how can i figure out what it s?
<Darius08x> Pelo:  okey
<Pelo> Darius08x, boot back xp run a scandisk and then run defrag twice at least,  then try the gparted cd again
<tanath> when i focus it, it shows whatever is behind it
<tanath> er, what was behind it at the time, actually
<Darius08x> I've already done chkdsk /f and defraged a BUNCH of times.
<kelsin> vee: did you restart apache? and choose the right apache version when you installed phpmyadmin?
<Pelo> Darius08x, ok , still in gparted ?
<Darius08x> I was getting some cluster error thing and that got fixed. But now it won't resize.
<Darius08x> Yes. I am.
<kelsin> vee: (restarting apache shouldn't be a problem, but it might have screwed up somehow)
<vee> kelsin no, and I choose apache 2... as i think thats the version that comes with u.server 7.10
<Pelo> Darius08x, refresh the gparted view,  I know that in 7.04 it would occasionnaly tell you there was an error but it would still do the job
<kelsin> vee: you have the myphp conf file in /etc/apache2/conf.d correct?
<vee> kelsin lemme check
<Darius08x> ... Now my mouse isn't working
<kelsin> vee: and you don't have any other websites that overight the alias? you can try disabling all sites in the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled folder
<Pelo> Darius08x,  reboot the cd
<Darius08x> Pelo:  I am.
<kelsin> billy: don't know what to tell you :-( works for me just fine, try putting it into the downloads folder inside maps just in case that matters
<Pelo> Darius08x, the only other thing I can suggest,  would be to backup your xp data,  whipe the hdd make two partition install xp on one and then install ubu on the other
<vee> kelsin i see charset in that directory
<billy> kelsin: when i make the downloads folder, it doesnt even show up
<vee> kelsin no other sites
<Darius08x> bleh. So just reformat completly. And before installing either go ahead and resize it?
<narothepharoh> pelo: how do I run a terminal as root?
<kelsin> vee: did you just hit enter over apache2 when installing phpmyadmin or did you hit space so the * appeared next to apache2 then selected
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kelsin> vee: if you don't know then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin" to do it again
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  you donT run terminal as root you run commands with sudo
<kelsin> billy: try making "Downloads"
<vee> i had it highlighted red, then hit enter
<billy> kelsin: ok
<vee> kelsin look above
<Pelo> Darius08x, that was a last ditch way to do it , if you can't manage to resize
<kelsin> billy: if that doesn't work go and join a b.net game to make war make the folder then place your map in it
<Pelo> !root > narothepharoh check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<kelsin> vee: make sure to hit space to make the * appear, run that dpkg-reconfigure command and do it again
<vee> kelsin ok
<billy> kelsin: kk i got it to work, thanks a lot
<fenris> hi
<kelsin> billy: was it "Downloads"?
<Pelo> hello fenris
<billy> kelsin: no it was that i copied the folder with the game, and i put it else where, and i thought the maps were in there, but then it was in the original folder
<kelsin> billy: ok didn't understand that at all, but glad you got it working
<tanath> i'm getting empty untitled windows popping up on my screen at random. can anyone help?
<MikeyMike> ok where might i find info about specifically putting ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386 onto a flash drive so that i can boot it live and fix some partitions?
<Pelo> tanath, are you sure you are using ubuntu and not windows ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeyMike: I gave you the link in the other channel
<MikeyMike> i was told to go to pendrivelinux but is there something on ubuntu's website?
<Drac[Away]> Hi there.
<tanath> Pelo, lol, funny
<MikeyMike> Jack_Sparrow,  is there something on ubuntu's website that tells me how?
<Pelo> tanath, did you put anything in crontab ?
<MikeyMike> i'll check out pendrivelinux.com
<vee> kelsin  YOU GOT IT..... i got to eager and didnt bother pressing <space>... ok now how do you get the user and pass for it?
<kelsin> !installing | MikeyMike
<ubotu> MikeyMike: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<MikeyMike> thanks kelsin
<tanath> they looked about the right size/shape for amsn chat windows, so i thought it was that, but it didn't go away when i closed it
<kelsin> vee: it's whatever user and password you setup for mysql
<tanath> Pelo, nope
<Jack_Sparrow> tanath: do you have effects enabled?
<fenris> hm, i have a dualcore cpu, shouldn't /proc/cpuinfo report two cpus?
<Pelo> tanath, any info in them or just blank windows ?
<Draconicus> I upgraded to Gutsy, and then mpg321 stopped working...
<tanath> Jack_Sparrow, using CF
<Draconicus> Any ideas?
<kelsin> vee: I think ubuntu's default is root/password
<fenris> at least it did some time ago
<Jack_Sparrow> tanath: I got that when I ran a kde app in ubuntu with compiz running
<tanath> Pelo, no, they show what was on the screen behind the window at the time of appearance
<Pelo> Draconicus,  reinstall from synaptic
<kelsin> MikeyMike: that first link has a "Without CD" section that I think explains it
<tanath> Jack_Sparrow, not running any kde apps at the moment
<Draconicus> Same with mpg123
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  ok thank you
<Draconicus> Pelo: Thought as much. >.>
<Jack_Sparrow> tanath: if you turn off effects the problem goes away?
<tanath> Jack_Sparrow, wasn't really doing anything in particular except using epiphany
<Pelo> tanath, try turning off compiz , run a while without see if the problem still occurs
<tanath> ugh, i'd rather not. i use the negative plugin to invert the colours... everything is bright & harsh on the eyes without it
<Darius08x> Pelo:  Looks like I'm gonna have to format entirely.
<tanath> is there some way i can figure out what app these windows are from?
<vee> kelsin ok.. can i reset it somewhere?
<Pelo> Darius08x, well partition before hand make one fat32 and one ext3 , makethe fat32 first you can tell windows to instlal and reforma it to ntfs
<Darius08x> ok
<kelsin> vee: from inside phpmyadmin you can, or using the mysql command line tools, it wouldn't have changed unless you changed it, if I'm even correct about the default, I don't know if I am
<tanath> aha! it's something from epiphany. java or something
<Darius08x> aand there goes my mouse again.
<Pelo> Darius08x, it's probabaly for the best,  if  you can't resize it , there is probably some thiny little someting wrong with it
<Darius08x> Pelo:  Thanks, I'll get back to you if i have any other troubles. :p
<vee> kelsin hhmMm
<tanath> i clicked a link when the window popped up, and when i went away from the page (reloaded in this case), the window disappeared
 * Pelo runs away and hides from Darius08x  :"I can'T deal with anymore trouble.... ahahahahaha !!"""
<tanath> it's java or flash
<tanath> and it's not working
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: first round is on me...  see you tomorrow...
<luciddr34m3r> I've been having a heck of a time with my wireless card, would anybody be able to help me out?
<kelsin> luciddr34m3r: just ask your questions
<Darius08x> This is nothing Pelo. xD you should have seen me when I first installed ubuntu and treid to get a LAMP server running.
<aladdinsane> If i add the backports like this to my sources list:
<aladdinsane> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<aladdinsane> Dont i need an authentication key? if so where do i find one and how do i add it?
<Darius08x> My god it was pathetic. Even more so then now
<Pelo> Darius08x, I was just kidding
<luciddr34m3r> Well, I have a fresh install of ubuntu on my laptop, and I cant see any wireless networks. My roommate uses the same exact laptop and he doesnt have a problem. I may have used a slightly more recent version...
<snkmad> theres a dir where all the Menu entries are saved?
<Darius08x> I know. :p
<luciddr34m3r> We are using the same drivers, so I assumed it would work for me too.
<Pelo> Darius08x, I'm usualy very good at holding hands ,  I'm just disapointed that you will have to reinstall xp,  I know how long that takes, and how insanely teidious is it
<alevine> how do i set up aptitude to use a certain repo for only a couple packages?
<Zot^> I don' t have any sounds, system or speaker.......any suggestions?
<xTheGoat121x> Has anyone here worked with ACPIs?  More specifically, with iasl?
<sn0> alevine check into "apt pinning"
<Darius08x> Pelo:  This is probably about my 6th time reinstalling it in the past month.
<alevine> sn0: exactly what i wanted thanks
<sn0> np
<Pelo> Darius08x,  why not ditch xp altogether
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: once you get XP back on... and then ubuntu...  make an image of your boot sector with dd .... it comes in handy when I reinstall mine
<crimsun> aladdinsane: the key is identical to the existing archive one (Ubuntu Archive Signing Key, 437D05B5)
<luciddr34m3r> Ubuntu auto detected my wireless driver, but I still can't see any networks. Google wasn't able to help either.
<Pelo> afk
<Darius08x> Jack_Sparrow: Do what now?
 * lalyta hi all
<tilgovi> I've been searching around, but can't seem to find a way to change my default gcc to 4.2 in a way that is "ubuntu" (I could manually change symlinks, but this seems wrong...)
<Darius08x> Pelo:  I use it for games, and also I've always used windows. It's easier for me.
<computerex> Hi guys. This is my partition table: http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e80/computerex/gparted.png does anyone know how I can get some more space to hda5?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: after you get xp and ub installed.. make a backup of the drive boot sector to save you time later when XP needs to get reinstalled
<bruenig> um an "ubuntu" way would be no gcc at all so I wouldn't worry about it
<Darius08x> Pelo:  If I get use to linux enough...maybe.
<Darius08x> Pelo:  Dunno if that'll happen though. :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: I need XP since it helps pay the bills
<tilgovi> bruenig: That's a lame answer.  Ubuntu doesn't say you can't compile things, it just doesn't make you.  It does however, give you packages for gcc, it should give me a way to select which to use.
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know how to disable mousekeys (mouse movement with the numpad)
<Darius08x> Jack_Sparrow: >.> Dunno how to do that at all.. : D
<Darius08x> I'll just worry about one thing at once.
<workdammit> greetings, can anyone walk me through installing ruby 1.8.5 on ubuntu (using aptitude?) i can't seem to find it (1.8.6 is the current ruby version but it has a bug i need to downgrade)
<xTheGoat121x> I'm guessing not, then
<Animortis> I'm getting an unusual error installing flash. Can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: sudo su ... cd Desktop .... dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=446 count=1
<jvai> anyone on dapper?
<luciddr34m3r> my wireless card really should be working i think... i just cant see any networks, but i'm sitting a foot away from my AP
<vee>  kelsin err i cant get into it
<kitche> Animortis: well what is the error then maybe we will help can't help really without knowing the error
<Jack_Sparrow> Darius08x: assuming sda is your drive..
<bruenig> tilgovi, the concept of an "ubuntu" way is a lame one to begin with, I was merely demonstrating that
<vee> kelsin i wrote it down but it doesnt work
<Pelo> luciddr34m3r,  you did read the wifi documentation from ubuntu right ?
<bruenig> tilgovi, do what you want so long as it works
<Jack_Sparrow> luciddr34m3r: did you ever identify your hardware/card?
<Animortis> When done downloading flash from Synaptic, the console view displays the following message: md5sum mismatch install flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz / The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<void^> tilgovi: the "ubuntu way" which is the "debian way" is to use update-alternatives for these things, but it can only be used if the packages are available, of course.
<circaender> when I start my Ubuntu, it loads three bars and then just stalls? its a dedicated Ubuntu machine.
<aladdinsane> crimsun: ok so does that mean i dont need to add a new key then, just uncomment the backports line in my sources list? And another question, reading about the backports repo, i understand it can have some security issues using it, how bad/serious is that really?
<kitche> Animortis: sounds like you need to update the repos by refreshing synaptic
<Pelo> circaender, canyou boot the recovery mode ?
<Animortis> kitche: ... Ah, okay. One sec...
<crimsun> aladdinsane: that's correct.  It can be serious, though the community attempts to keep it free of serious security issues.
<tilgovi> void^: Right...I thought as much.  I don't see an update alternatives for the toolchain though
<ztomic> luciddr34m3r: Which card is it?
<circaender> pelo- no, and i can't see any but one error in text mode..
<luciddr34m3r> I read as much documentation as i could, and no luck. I'm using a broadcom wireless card. Ubuntu decided to use an Atheros driver, but thats even whats listen on HP's site.
<Darius08x> Jack_Sparrow:  Ah, welll, I'll ask you for that again later. I just need to install xp first at least.
<Pelo> circaender,  and what is the error ?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<crimsun> tilgovi: well, the gcc-defaults source package generates binary packages that set c{[c{,pp}89],++}
<ztomic> luciddr34m3r: which model?
<Animortis> kitche: No dice.
<crimsun> ick, boog in my regex
<aladdinsane> crimsun: ok but how serious is it, i mean is it worth using or should one better keep away?
<Pelo> luciddr34m3r, look up the exact model in here there might be advice  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Animortis> Refreshing the repos did not work.
<circaender> pelo, error_code+0x72/0x80  theres stuff after that..but if they are errors too, then there is a huge list and i cant see all of them.
<crimsun> aladdinsane: you use it at your own risk.  Please consider that.
<circaender> i have reinstalled 3 times..
<kitche> Animortis: then the package is corrupted or something else
<luciddr34m3r> ok hold on i'll find the model number again...
<Pelo> circaender, can you boot any of the previous kernels ? if you have any
<vee> kelsin i cant get in
<Jack_Sparrow> luciddr34m3r: My hp came with a broadcom bcm43xx
<Animortis> Well, it downloads it every time. Is there a problem with the repos right now?
<circaender> um, im really new to this..so im not sure what you mean?
<pablin> buenas
<void^> tilgovi: well, there's also the generic way of setting CC
<luciddr34m3r> Thats probably it. I run an NW8000, and that number sounds right. I found instrustions for that though and they didnt help. I'm 99% positive the driver is right though.
<Pelo> circaender,  when you boot the comp, do you get a boot menu ? if not , reboot and type the esc key right after the bios stuff is done, that will get you the grub boot menu, you can boot in recovery mode or previous kernels from there ifyou hve any
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<aladdinsane> crimsun: yes i get that, im just trying to get a picture of how big that risk could be. put it like this, are u using it? and/or would u recommend a friend using it?
<Jack_Sparrow> luciddr34m3r: IS that the help you used?
<speedhunt3r> Jack_Sparrow: hey I was arvin_ a while ago, on my friend's pc
<circaender> yes, i have been there before. i have the main kernal,the recovery one and somethign else after that.
<circaender> the first two, just go to the load screen.. loads three of the bars and stalls in the same place every time.
<snkmad> theres a dir where all the Menu entries are saved?
<Jack_Sparrow> speedhunt3r: Ok.. I am already late.. so I must leave..   hope things are working for you
<Pelo> circaender, ok I'll assume you tried them all, with this kind of error I would boot the live cd, try and backup my /home partiton and then just clean install
<luciddr34m3r>  Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M_2 Gigabit Ethernet is my card
<luciddr34m3r> so its not the 43xx
<xTheGoat121x> I don't seem to have ACPI implemented in my system... maybe my DSDT is messed up?
<speedhunt3r> take care
<ztomic> luciddr34m3r: ndiswrapper
<kitche> luciddr34m3r: hmm that might not work not sure though
<gorath> can any one tell me how to get/install xwinwrap for gusty please?
<Bored1ed> Hello People!
<Pelo> gorath,  did you look in synaptic ?
<ztomic> ouch!
<SonicChao> Hi Bored1ed
<luciddr34m3r> i tried ndiswrapper
<Bored1ed> Hi Sonic, whats happening?
<gorath> pelo: yes nothing comes up when i search
<workdammit> is it possible to downgrade packages in ubuntu? or do the old packages just get phased out over time
<circaender> The live cd does the same thing, and i checked it for errors? I looked up my motherboard and it said it was compatable and everything..
<ztomic> buy an atheros based card... all mine work perfectly.
<circaender> i think i might be at a loss.
 * Animortis is still not sure why apt-get can't download the flash player.
<speedhunt3r> from selecting ubuntu from my grub loader till the log in screen, my monitor turns off while booting up..anyway I can fix this?
<netsrot> Pelo: now it's working great, I just needed to set the min and max values in the file you talked about which no guide was explaining about but it was comments in the file.
<jrib> workdammit: yes and yes
<Pelo> gorath,  google for the website , on there look for a deb file , it you dont, find any get the source and come back , we'll tel you how to compile it
<kitche> Animortis: it's corrupted on the repos or your local hashes are wrong but I'd say the package is corrupted
<gorath> pelo: ok thanks
<Pelo> circaender,  if you can't even boot the live cd,  consider it might be an hardware issue
<workdammit> jrib: do you know how to specify aptitude to grab a particular package?
<luciddr34m3r> The driver is good though. My roomate uses the same exact driver. I know at least 4 people with the same model laptop and the card worked out of the box (and i confirmed the driver to be identical to mine)
<jrib> workdammit: aptitude install PACKAGE=VERSION
<Pelo> netsrot, I knew it was there but It's been so long I didn't remember much about it
<Pelo> netsrot, congrats
<jrib> workdammit: apt-cache policy PACKAGE  to list
<ztomic> luciddr34m3r: If you can identify the chipset as being supported then you may want to try manual setup. If not then ndiswrapper should work if you have the windows driver. the other option is to buy a new card.
<kitofhawaii> speedhunt3r: you have an onboard video card? also, have a card with both DVI and VGA?
<netsrot> Pelo: it seems to respect the available stepps as well.
<Pelo> jrib, stop pressuiing the noobs
<workdammit> jrib thanks!
<Animortis> kitche: I've done a sudo apt-get clean'
<Animortis> kitche: and that didn't change the result. Any other suggestions?
<kitche> Animortis: well that just cleans the cache of packages
<Pelo> netsrot, I don'T know how it could do otherwise
<speedhunt3r> kitofhawaii: yes i do have onboard, but I am using my PCI-ex card.. I think the PCI-ex has both dvi and vga
<Pulgus> ola todo mundo!
<kitofhawaii> Animortis: after adding the restricted repo's did you do an update?
<Animortis> Yea, the hope would be the new package would download safely. This is a fresh Ubuntu install...
<Pelo> !es | Pulgus
<ubotu> Pulgus: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<TeslaDave> Hi all, I am trying to install a program called Think or Swim onto my Gusty ADM64 machine, does anyone know about this program?
<Animortis> kitofhawaii, I have refreshed my repos. I'll do it again for safety sake...
<circaender> if i looked up my motherboard and it said it was supported, is there still a chance its that?
<luciddr34m3r> *sigh* ok i'll play around with it for awhile again. i may be back
<kitofhawaii> speedhunt3r: have a spare monitor handy to plug in while seeing if it comes up over on one of them?
<GeddiGuy> Hey, this is the first time I've used IRC! Am I working ok?
<Pelo> circaender, did ubuntu work well before ?
<ztomic> Personally, I never had good luck with ndiswrapper. I could connect but it was slow and dropped connection a lot.
<jrib> GeddiGuy: yes
<kitofhawaii> Animortis: what's the msg you're getting?
<kefurd06> yes guy
<GeddiGuy> KEWL! Thanks jrib
<speedhunt3r> kitofhawaii: you mean on my video card that's not being used?
<circaender> no, this is my first time trying.
<kitofhawaii> speedhunt3r: yah, on one of the other ports, to see if any are "misbehaving"
<Pelo> circaender, maybe you should try with the alternate install cd it is less picky about hardware when it installs
<kitofhawaii> speedhunt3r: also, confirm in bios that the onboard is off and deprived an IRQ
<speedhunt3r> kitofhawaii: yeah i do have a spare, suppose the display goes on to that monitor, then what do i do?
<Animortis> kitofhawaii, md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz / The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<TeslaDave> The program doesn't start fully because when it starts  it tries to update and write files i believe, and thus since SU doesn't really exist in ubuntu, it can't update and thus can't start, is their a place where i can install it so that i don't have to worry about sudo or su
<netsrot> Pelo: great thanks, now it's only my cdrom drive making noices, I hope that cdemu will release a stable version soon but development seems dead.
<speedhunt3r> kitofhawaii: i don't have a choice to turn it off, i can set one primary so i set my primary to pci-ex
<raj_> hello guys. i need help creating a shortcut for an application ... under the application list>>>>> i recently installed wine ... but however after uninstallation and removal of .wine folder the application was still existing on my application list> so what i did it i went to menu editor and deleted it.... Today i installed wine again ... but however it does not show under applications anymore .. im talking about the folder that takes u
<raj_> to programs etc.... how can i fix that ??? anyone ??? thank you
<marl> hi folks, im running a VS with Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS  and am hitting a prob trying to setup an iptables rule, could some kind sole have a quick look at http://www.pastebin.ca/807821 and see if they can see what im doing wrong?
<circaender> Thats how i got it to install, and it all installed fine and detected all my hardware and everything..and it told me to take the cd out and reboot..so i did, and it just loaded up three bars and stalled.
<kitofhawaii> speedhunt3r: you should be able to rob it of its IRQ
<ztomic> btw, is the wireless tool to graphically select a specific AP?
<mico> hi there []
<speedhunt3r> kitofhawaii: i'll look for it, i recently updated bios, brb....
<Pelo> netsrot, my dvd drive was making some noise recently as well , I'm not sure it is ubuntu related but I was thinking it might have been , seemesd to have stopped now
<ztomic> NM, that would be in manual configuration...
<mico> could anyone point me direction of links to learn how to install an LDAP server and clients in gutsy ?
<dewdude> ok, so, my laptop hard drive started making funky zipping/whining noises and after about 5 minutes, 100% died..like..the bios doesn't even detect it..so i put my 80gb drive in the thing that had a previous ubuntu install from an HP Omnibook...now i know i should idealy reinstall ubuntu...but..there's some stuff in /home i really don't wanna get rid of...any options for me?
<Pelo> mico, assuming an ldap client is just a bunch of apps , you just need to know what those apps are and install them from synaptic
<kefurd06> dewdude: if the drive isn't even picked up in bios.. u may be SOL
<whabo>  hello guys. i need help creating a shortcut for an application ... under the application list>>>>> i recently installed wine ... but however after uninstallation and removal of .wine folder the application was still existing on my application list> so what i did it i went to menu editor and deleted it.... Today i installed wine again ... but however it does not show under applications anymore .. im talking about the folder that takes u
<kitofhawaii> Animortis: i'm seeing you're not the only one having the problem...someone posted a workaround in ubuntuforums
<whabo> to programs etc.... how can i fix that ??? anyone ??? thank you
<kitofhawaii> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3013930&postcount=3
<ztomic> dewdude: usb pendrive. In the future create a separate home partition.
<kefurd06> dewdude: i've heard of companies that will take your dead hard drive and get as much data for u from it as they can
<Animortis> kitofhawaii, A repo difficulty? I'll take a look or wait for it to fix.
<dewdude> no no
<dewdude> you totally misheard me.
<Pelo> dewdude,  if hyou have some free hdd space,  resize to make a new partiton from that free space and copy your /home folder to it
<gorath> Pelo: ok i belive i have the source now for xwinwrap how do i compile
<dewdude> the drive that died..had nothing on it
<dewdude> i don't care
<kefurd06> oh
<kefurd06> sry
<dewdude> it had suffered a problem with data loss before and i was a fool for trying to use it
<marl> dewdude: one tip u could try to get allow getting some data back from the drive if u need it, is place the drive oin an external drive caddy, and put it in the freezer in a well sealed bag
<dewdude> but i wasn't sure if that was the issue with the thing.
<dewdude> nah
<circaender> is there a way i can find out if its my hard ware? i checked my motherboard and it said it was compatible..im not sure what else it could be..i have a Nvidia g-card
<dewdude> the dead drive is in the trash already
<Pelo> gorath, first you need to install the compiling software,    open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kitofhawaii> Animortis: the other thing you can try is "sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree" and then try the aptget again
<kefurd06> now what was ur question?
<ztomic> dewdude: I like Pelo's idea.
<whabo> How can i create a shortcut for a new subfolder under applications??? its for WINE and the programs in it .. anyone ??? PLZ HELPP .. THANK YOU
<dewdude> i thought about trying that.
<kefurd06> sry whabo, wish i knew
<marl> leaving it in the external caddy/bad, allows you to actually run and access it while it is still in the freezer! can allow short term access to apparently totaly dead drives!
<dewdude> i know that
<gorath> pelo: ok
<Pelo> circaender, ifyou hve anything nvidia on your comp , use the alternate install cd , not the live cd , youcan get it from the ubuntu.com site, fromteh dl section , just check the box bellow the download button
<whabo> kefurd06: its ok thx :)
<Pelo> gorath,  done ?
<gorath> pelo:yep
<dewdude> the point is...i don't care about the dead drive..i'm jsut wondering should i try to reconfigure the ubuntu install on the "new" drive or reformat after getting the /home stuff backuped somehow
<Pelo> gorath, ok  is the xwin... source package on your desktop ?
<Animortis> kitofhawaii, Didn't work. I'll look for that workaround.
<Bored1ed> Anyone have any download recommendations? Im quite bored.
<dewdude> it's booted up in console since X wouldn't start..and my wifi is working......i jsut didn't know if there was some easy way to do it
<DIL> stick the drive in the freezer and try it again -
<kelsin> marl: looks to me like the REDIRCT table doesn't exist, I could be very wrong about that
<circaender> Thats how i got it to install, and it all installed fine and detected all my hardware and everything..and it told me to take the cd out and reboot..so i did, and it just loaded up three bars and stalled.
<TeslaDave> I have a question regarding installing a program that needs root su access everytime it starts, is there a place where it can be installed to get around the sudo / su differences ubuntu has?
<Pelo> gorath,  join me in #Pelo please , this place is a bit to noisy for this tutorial
<kitofhawaii> Animortis: it involves getting it directly from adobe (works good...can confirm that's a viable option, though it won't be managed, so keep an eye on the repo's)
<ztomic> dewdude: not really important. you can reconfigure X and other things. But then again a new install is pretty quick.
<kelsin> marl: n/m it's a builtin, shows what I know :)
<Animortis> kitofhawaii, I'll take a look. Considering the security vulnerabilities involved, I will probably just use Gnash for a few weeks...
<Pelo> afk brb
<kitofhawaii> Animortis: also, are you using 64-bit ubunti?
<whabo> i recently deleted the folder wine from application ( by mistake) and i removed wine to try and reinstall it and see if it comes back .. no luck .. any help would be appreciated
<kitofhawaii> *ubuntu
<ztomic> Thats the good thing about Linux as oposed to windows
<dewdude> yeah
<Animortis> kitofhawaii, No, 32.
<dewdude> i just didn't wanna lose my copy of The Aristrocrats
<snkmad> theres a dir where all the Menu entries are saved?
<kitofhawaii> Animortis: ok then that workaround'll work for you :)
<dewdude> right now i need to figure out of i put the wrong drive, cuz it's only detecting 40 gigs
<ztomic> I dunno what that is.
<kitofhawaii> Animortis: oh ok yah use whatever works :-D
<TeslaDave> dewdude: u can ssh into ur machine pull what u want out of it then reinstall
<Animortis> kitofhawaii, Thanks
<dewdude> Tesla: i have physical console access to it
<Ildjarn> Is there a way to queue files in rtorrent, i.e., download one torrent at a time automatically, instead of download them all at the same time?
<dewdude> i'm just not sure of the best way to move everything over console
<dewdude> i figured maybe someone in here knew a shortcut
<temujin> where can i get the mkv(h264) codecs for mplayer?
<ztomic> dewdude: if you need a graphical environment, boot a livecd.
<dewdude> i don't have wifi on liveCD
<ztomic> dewdude: then reconfigure X
<TeslaDave> dewdude are you just trying to copy a directory
<ztomic> dewdude: I must not understand something about what youre trying to do.
<sceo> I'm trying to export an NTFS usb-drive with NFS.  It's not supported, but I read that it can work with FUSE (http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#nfs); can anyone help?
<dewdude> specifically, i only want like, one or two files.
<dewdude> i'm just gonna FTP them to my desktop
<xsystemx> Anyone here deal with RAID on regular basis?
<Darius08x> I just reformated my HDD to fat32 like pelo suggested. But it still says I'm using 149 MiB..how is that?
<UbuntMe> Hey guys, i have a problem downloading this http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<kitofhawaii> xsystemx: software or hardware?
<xsystemx> kitofhawaii - software
<GOdFAThe1> Can someone help me install VLC?
<Pelo> Darius08x, how big is the hdd ?
<DIL> 0 1 or 5
<xsystemx> 0
<Darius08x> Pelo: 300GB with 297 unused
<DIL> ok
<kitofhawaii> xsystemx: ah...i don't use that...just hardware, sorry
<Pelo> Darius08x, did you apply the command ?
<wols_> Darius08x: that's normal
<Darius08x> Pelo: yes
<dewdude> Darius: formatting a hard drive takes space...you never get the full advertised amount.
<DIL> did oiu lose a drie\ve
<xsystemx> kito - how can I confirm certain module is loaded in memory?
<Pelo> Darius08x, wols will hlep you on this, I busy else wehre atm
<wols_> xsystemx: lsmod
<Darius08x> Ah, okey dokey you two. Thanks.
<choudesh> anyone run the icedtea-java7-plugin?
<ztomic> dewdude: samba? ftpd? sshftp?
<wols_> Darius08x: 300GB = 300 billion bytes  in harddisks, which is not300 GiB
<wols_> also the meta data like the FATs and root directoriey need some room too
<GOdFAThe1> Anyone have familiarity with installing VLC? Also wouldnt mind helping a Linux newb?
<dewdude> i'm jsut gonna do the FTPD thing...
<slic1> hello can ne1 tell me why when installing ubuntu, it hangs at 66%?
<Darius08x> wols_:  I don't quite understand that really. But thanks. xD
<wols_> !anyone | GOdFAThe1
<ubotu> GOdFAThe1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DEAthKA> apt-get install VLC
<DEAthKA> but first
<DEAthKA> google medibuntu
<GOdFAThe1> I get dependency issues
<ztomic> dewdude: why cant you just copy the files to a usb drive or floppy. that would be a lot less trouble.
<DEAthKA> add 2 lines with repository
<dewdude> well...
<kitofhawaii> dewdude: that's definitely a viable way of getting it over..your desktop a windows box? you could just share out a folder
<DEAthKA> got it?
<dewdude> floppy is out of the question...a floppy can't hold that much
<wols_> Bored1ed: for a harddisk maker 300GB is 300x1000x1000x1000 bytes. for linux it is 300x1024x1024x1024
<GOdFAThe1> add 2 lines with repository?
<dewdude> i don't have a GUI..i can't get wifi working with liveCD...i don't know how to share folders with samba through command
<slic1> why does ubuntu fiesty fawn 7.06 hang at 66% installing?
<DEAthKA> u will find there what u need
<DEAthKA> just google...medibuntu
<dewdude> i also don't ahve any USB sticks.
<GOdFAThe1> ok
<GOdFAThe1> thanks
<kitofhawaii> slic1: did you check your cd for consistency?
<DEAthKA> np
<GOdFAThe1> ill be back if I have any issues
<slic1> kito: no how do i do that?
<UbuntMe> I try to download this  http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon but when i put in the respositories or whatever, and then put in the command, this comes up
<UbuntMe> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<UbuntMe> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<Pelo> g'night folks
<kitofhawaii> slic1: when you boot up the cd it should give you the option (one of the first screens that comes up)
<slic1> ok ill try it, will it take long?
<DIL> slic1, how long is the hang so far
<kitofhawaii> slic1: burning os disks, i generally recommend going half or slower the rated speed of your cd burner
<kitofhawaii> slic1: depends on your system, 5 minutes to 20
<slic1> well at 66% it wont let me doing anything else
<slic1> ok
<slic1> brb
<ztomic> dewdude: sshftp would be easiest
<mttr> I have a problem with my applications menu not activating the applications.. can someone help me
<UbuntMe> will someone help with my question plzz
<fsckr> ok dumb question.  what do i do if I am not running compiz and I have no borders :_
<kelsin> fsckr: you can try running "metacity --replace" to get metacity back running
<fsckr> thx kelsin lemme try that
<CaptainMorgan> I'm trying to check a log for which users logged in and did what... which log should I look for ?
<mttr> i think i've lost my permissions.. or i messed up with chown
<akorn> Anybody know how i can completely remove Crossover Office? i installed it but now i dont want it anymore since Wine seems to work better
<fsckr> kelsin that worked ty....now to figure out what happened LOL
<mttr> akorn.. just delete the .crossover folder
<wols_> CaptainMorgan: users are not logged what they do
<CaptainMorgan> wols_, what about logged in/out times ?
<wols_> akorn: depends how you installed it
<kitche> akorn: easy use a package managment software to remove it unless you used their .run file
<wols_> CaptainMorgan: auth.log perhaps
<juano__> akorn: you have to run /opt/..../cxoffice/cxremove
<juano__> akorn: or something like that... with sudo
<akorn> wols_ i used the .deb file to install it, any idea? i can't find any folders and if i use locate crossover i find nothing, bu tit's there becuase i used it to install a program!
<heguru> CaptainMorgan: you can use last command for last logged in users
<kelsin> CaptainMorgan: the last command will help "last"
<akorn> mttr should tha tbe under /home/username ? because i dont see it there (and yea, i have show hidden files checked)
<GOdFAThe1> Do you need to add repositories for VLC in the souces.list to install it without dependency issues?
<cabb> hola
<kitche> akorn: if you used .deb synaptic can see it most likely
<scguy318> GOdFAThe1: no
<cabb> alguien en español
<scguy318> !es | cabb
<ubotu> cabb: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wols_> akorn: dpkg -l
<mttr> akorn you have to show hidden folders
<juano__> akorn: what version ?
<GOdFAThe1> scguy318:    How come I am getting dependency issues??
<scguy318> GOdFAThe1: dunno, pastebin the errors?
<akorn> mttr yea i have my hidden folders showing
<mttr> ok
<mttr> hang i will check
<mttr> i have it installed
<akorn> juano_ version 6 final
<juano__> cabb join #ubuntu-es
<GOdFAThe1> Ok scguy318 give me a sec
<juano__> akorn: go to applications , crossover, uninstall, after that it will show you a message with a dir, and you should run what it shows you with sudo , then it will be completely removed
<akorn> kitche you're right, synaptic did find it...thanks a lot :)
<akorn> juano_ it doesnt show under applications...maybe i have to add th folder to my menu snce it might not have automatically done that...but it seems that synaptic is actually uninstalling it
<kitofhawaii> GOdFAThe1: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html explains the repos you need
<GOdFAThe1> scguy318:  can I post them in here?
<juano__> akorn: ahh ok
<GOdFAThe1> Will I get a flood warning?
<akorn> juano_ wols_ kitche mttr yea synaptic did it. thanks a lot guys
<kitche> !paste | GOdFAThe1
<ubotu> GOdFAThe1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mttr> np
<mttr> is there a way to reset a messed up chown
<DoctorZayas> Hi everyone I'm new to this so...
<mttr> I have a problem with my applications menu not activating the applications.. can someone help me
<kelsin> mttr: to reset a chown root can always do it "sudo chown ..."
<GOdFAThe1> scguy318:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47178/
<maverick_> i have a problem LISTEN won't play seek or add any mp3 files...only flac, ogg, ACC formats
<maverick_> any ideas?!
<kitofhawaii> mttr: did you try prefixing with sudo?
<mttr> yes,, i can get the application to work when i use sudo.. but not when you the top app panel.
<kitche> !lame | maverick_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !mp3 | maverick_
<ubotu> maverick_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<geektern> I was wondering if anyone knew a way to rebuild initrd.gz i tired mkinitramfs
<mttr> can't even open a network view
<mttr> did i ever mess that one up
<maverick_> i can play mp3 with amarok
<maverick_> i have the restricted formats installed
<kitofhawaii> GOdFAThe1: you have the universe repo active?
<GOdFAThe1> yeah i activated it in the GUI
<GOdFAThe1> I can even search it in the universe repo
<proqesi> I'm trying to run opera 32-bit on ubuntu gutsy 64-bit so I can use flash. I have three libraries which opera can't use because it is 32-bit. how do I grab the 32-bit libs?
<mttr> kitofhawaii  any more thoughts.. on application problem ?
<proqesi> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kitche> !flash64 | proqesi
<ubotu> proqesi: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mayeco> in wiki.ubuntu.com I want to create a navigation only with 1 depth
<kitche> proqesi: you need to setup a 32bit chroot most likely
<mayeco> who to do that?
<GOdFAThe1> kitofhawaii: I also get similar issues when trying to install it from the package manager
<mayeco> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=Navigation(children[1])?
<mayeco>  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=Navigation(children[1])?
<kelsin> maverick_: do you have the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly package installed?
<mttr> if i use gksu nautilus it works in with sudo but not from my menu
<maverick_> kelsin: nope
<maverick_> kelsin: installing now
<kelsin> maverick_: there you go, I think listen uses gstreamer so hopefully that solves it
<kitofhawaii> mttr: in terminal go to your directory "sudo chown -R <owner>" to touch all files under your homedir...try that
<mttr> ok will try thanks
<maverick_> kelsin: Thank you so much
<GOdFAThe1> scguy318;  kitofhawaii ?? You still with me here?
<maverick_> kelsin: oyu have no idea how did u make my idea :D
<mayeco> in wiki.ubuntu.com I want to create a navigation only with 1 depth
<kitofhawaii> GOdFAThe1: i got it to work with automatix on my machine...
<mayeco> how to do that
<kelsin> maverick_: for your info I found that info on the page that kitche made ubotu post :)
<GOdFAThe1> ok give me a sec
<proqesi> kitche: thanks, the flash page has got info
<Torrential> Hey, I've got a little fstab/mounting question.
<Torrential> I'm running the latest Ubuntu, and I edited my fstab file so it'd automatically mount my second harddrive at boot.
<maverick_> kelsin: yeah u're right , but what made u think of this package in specific ?!!
<Torrential> However, it mounts this as read-only, I want all users to be able to change the files on the drive.
<GOdFAThe1> kitofhawaii: I cant even install automatix!! ARGGG
<Flannel> GOdFAThe1: that's a good thing.  You don't want Automatix.
<dark_ninja> torrential, what's the fs type?
<GOdFAThe1> lol
<Torrential> vfat
<kelsin> maverick_: that page, in the mp3 section
<jjore-m> I'm trying to do `dpkg-query -S strncat` to find out which documentation package I need to get standard POSIX docs. That doesn't work. Help?
<kitofhawaii> Flannel: hey now i had no problem with it ;)
<GOdFAThe1> well can someone tell me why I am having dependency issues with VLC install?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47178/
<maverick_> kelsin: it was among other packages, anyways thanks...i should look more into details next time
<juano__> Torrential: check if rw is in the options
<dark_ninja> torrential, this addresses your problem http://www.userlocal.com/tips/fatmounting.php
<Torrential> juano_: It is.
<Torrential> dark_ninja: I'll go take a look
<TigranG> What version of OSS does Ubuntu 7.10 come with and is the newest one OSS 4?
<kitche> TigranG: umm last tiem I knew it just uses Alsa
<kitofhawaii> Torrential: if it's ntfs, get package ntfs-config
<TigranG> kitche: Is OSS better than ALSA?
<kitche> TigranG: Alsa replaced OSS but with OSS being open source now OSS might get better
<wols_> TigranG: no
<Torrential> kitofhawaii: It's not, it's a FAT32. I'm trying out the article dark_ninja gave me and it appears to address the exact problem I have. Thanks!
<kitofhawaii> Torrential: k :)
<captmorgan> hey looking for a tip or trick, when I want to choose a picture to upload in firefox, the filemanager doesnt display the pictures as icons just the file name, is there something I can do to change that?
<TigranG> wols_: kitche: what about http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/10/get-better-sound-in-ubuntu-with-brand.html
<oksuz> erkan orada misin ?
<ice_> evet
<oksuz> vay
<oksuz> naber len
<kitche> TigranG: I have no web browser so I can't look at links
<slic1> errors found in 2files?
<ice_> nolsun
<oksuz> msn e sokim ya
<oksuz> her neyse
<oksuz> burada konu$mayalim
<PriceChild> !en | oksuz
<ubotu> oksuz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<TigranG> kitche: that sucks, why not
<kitche> !enter | oksuz
<ubotu> oksuz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitche> TigranG: I m building I did a fresh install of FreeBSD 7.0-Beta4 to try it out
<munk_> im having troubles with my graphics card...i cant configure it...i have a nvidia......help anybody? i already tried the guides..
<TigranG> kitche: ah
<oksuz> ubotu , i am sorry i dont get it
<wols_> TigranG: it's not in ubuntu, you are on your own if you want to try it
<ab_> Hello, I need some help with keyboard settings. Does anyone know how to change a keymap in 7.10?
<slic1> can some1 tell me if i can possibly still install ubuntu even with 2errors found?
<oksuz> ice, bana private acsana
<TigranG> lol I like how ppl talk to bots
<wols_> slic1: depends on the errors
<TigranG> wols_: thanks
<slic1> it didn't say i did the check when u first boot from the cd
<oksuz> erkan
<pg> How can I make the console font smaller?
<kitche> TigranG: but Alsa does have a OSS wrapper so it works with OSS only programs
<oksuz> i cannot privmessage to anyone, can anyone help me how can i get rid of this
<syndr0> anyone know why my ubuntu 7.10 has trouble with you tube.. or even a flash speed test?
<slic1> wols:could i download the iso and run it in virtual workstation or comething of that nater?
<robdig> ab_: system->preferences->keyboard->layouts
<kitofhawaii> slic1: you should rewrite the cd, go half speed or lower (tends to be touchy, i had to burn 3 before i had a clean disk)
<slic1> im out of cds
<slic1> lol
<TigranG> kitche: thing is if I put the volume up its choppy, and this claims better sound quality
<kitofhawaii> slic1: ouch :) walmart run :)
<slic1> lmao
<slic1> nah imma try my way
<slic1> :)
<slic1> download iso + vmware workstation :P
<kelsin> TigranG: then you can follow the instructions on that page to install oss4
<oksuz> erkan
<oksuz> orada misin ?
<slic1> ill let u know how it goes
<slic1> afk
<kitche> TigranG: maybe but you can only run one program with sound with OSS at a time well you can run more but only one will have sound
<TigranG> kitche: the active one?
<geektern> does anyone know how to rebuild initrd i cant seem to get it to work, any help?
<kitche> TigranG: the first one that starts :) but if you close the first one the other ones will still not have sound
<TigranG> kitche: imma stick with alsa :P
<xTheGoat121x> I have pinned it down!
<firefly2442> Can someone help with a locale error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47179/
<kitche> TigranG: I use OSS myself but see on a BSD system it acts different then on a linux system
<xTheGoat121x> Apparently, when my laptop comes back from gnome-screensaver, my CPU shoots up to 100% usage, despite nothing significant running
<firefly2442> I tried exporting to the correct locale as well as dpkg-reconfigure, neither works
<syndr0> why does youtube crash my ubuntu?
<pg> How can I make the console font smaller?
<pg> syndr0: it may be because of the flash plugin.
<PriceChild> syndr0, ask adobe
<kitche> syndr0: probably crashes firefox or your browser not ubuntu
<TigranG> kitche: Ok. Thanks, just gonna stay with ALSA
<syndr0> well it makes ubuntu freeze pretty much
<skyfalcon866> !gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gates - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrAshley> xTheGoat121x - try opening a terminal and running "top" the offending program should be the highest on the list and say it's using a bunch of cpu time.
<dickfacemanx> how do i install a source package ??????
<syndr0> pg, is there a better flash plugin?
<FluxD> dickfacemanx: compile it
<pg> syndr0: which flash plugin are you using?
<dickfacemanx> how?
<kelsin> dickfacemanx: read the directions in the package, ussually better to use the ubuntu version unless you know you need the source version
<syndr0> pg, also im trying to use a speedtest to test my connection and it loads the flash tester and what not, but it just kinda stops....
<syndr0> pg, how do i find out
<wols_> dickfacemanx: dpkg-buildpackage
<FluxD> dickfacemanx: README file inside package
<syndr0> nickserv
<syndr0> !login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syndr0> how do i login to nickserv
<syndr0> i forgot how to use irc lol
<xTheGoat121x> mrAshley, I have tried that repeatedly, there's nothing there.
<Sivart0> type /nickserv identify PASS
<kitche> syndr0: client your using?
<kelsin> syndr0: /msg nickserv help
<TeslaDave> I have a program that doesn't start fully because when it starts  it tries to update and write files i believe, and thus since SU doesn't really exist in ubuntu, it can't update and thus can't start, is their a special directory where i can install it so that i don't have to worry about sudo or su
<Mortuis> How do you tell how big a folder is on the command line?
<MikeyMike> can anyone tell me how i can get gutsy on a usb drive without having to burn the iso to a cd and using windows if possible?
<syndr0> pg, you here?
<slic1> any1 help me with virutualization software?
<MikeyMike> if it has to be done in linux i'l do it but i'm not able to burn cd's and i am only doing this to use it as a live cd
<pg> syndr0: I think it's under Preferences -> Content -> File Types -> Manage
<MikeyMike> i am not installing gutsy using the flash drive
<mzar> hi...anyone knows how to solve this problem > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631733
<syndr0> no content under preferences
<kelsin> MikeyMike: did you follow the directions on the installing page I linked you? It doesn't require burning the cd
<dickfacemanx> that crap don't even make any freaking seince.
<ronnies07> Direct rendering doesnt wish to work under xubuntu, but it works fine under ubuntu
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  something i read  on that page made me turn away from it  i will re-read it again
<IndyGunFreak> mzar: do you have all the repository options checked?
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  i think  the reason was because i  want to do this in windows
<pg> syndr0: you may be using the free flash player, or the one from Adobe
<ronnies07> how to: Get direct rendering working with an intel 845 under
<ronnies07> XFCE
<syndr0> pg, what should i use
<syndr0> pg, and how do i install it
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  what was the link again. if you dont mind
<syndr0> pg, / where to get it
<kelsin> MikeyMike: the manual method has notes for doing it in windows
<kelsin> !installing | MikeyMike
<ubotu> MikeyMike: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<IndyGunFreak> ronnies07: id on't think you can do it w/ any intel chipset, some say ATI drivers work for it, bu tnot sure, there's no linux drivers for intel.
<MikeyMike> thanks
<mzar> IndyGunFreak: do u mean in synaptic manager?
<MikeyMike> first one right?
<geektern> anyone know anything about rebuilding initrd
<TeslaDave>  I have a program that doesn't start fully because when it starts  it tries to update and write files i believe, and thus since SU doesn't really exist in ubuntu, it can't update and thus can't start, is their a special directory where i can install it so that i don't have to worry about sudo or su
<kelsin> MikeyMike: yes, then the link for installing without cd, then installing from usbstick
<syndr0> pg, go private with me please?
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  i am only using this as a live cd and not to actually install the distribution are there things i can skip?
<kelsin> TeslaDave: if the program is running as you it can write to your home directory fine
<kelsin> MikeyMike: the steps are copy the live cd to usb, then make it bootable, what did you want to skip?
<IndyGunFreak> mzar: yes, System/Admin/Synaptic, then the Settings Menu/repositories, and make sure all the items on the first tab are checked, then close, and click reload
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  oh i seem to remember having to fake a cd-rom and all sorts of other stuff
<denardo> Hi, all. I'm getting the dreaded "audio device unavailable" error in GUtsy when trying to play audio in amarok after I'm played audio in firefox. I've tried several suggested fixes from online without success. Any clues?
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  i'll do some extensive reading now
<TeslaDave> kelsin, so if i was to install in /home i would not have to be in root or sudo
<kelsin> TeslaDave: if you installed in your home directory which is /home/<username>
<kelsin> TeslaDave: what are you trying to install?
<pg> syndr0: hang on a sec...
<syndr0> pg, hangs on like a cliff hanger
<slic1> uhhhh why do i get an error throught synaptic after checking repositories? the error is Bus error (core dumped)
<mzar> IndyGunFreak: i cannot open..it show this error > http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsynapticor0.png
<slic1> do i edit sources.list and then try again?
<TeslaDave> kelsin Think or Swim, i previously just installed in in a random directory just to see if it would run, so i assume i have to put in in home directory
<IndyGunFreak> mzar: looks like something is wrong with your source list.
<slic1> imma try it brb
<IndyGunFreak> mzar: have yo made any recent changes to your source list?
<mzar> IndyGunFreak: i dont know how to fix it
<mzar> IndyGunFreak: i change the server form main to US
<IndyGunFreak> mzar: well, there's a couple ways, but first..., have you made any recent changes to your source list(ie, added or removed a repository)
<IndyGunFreak> mzar: ok..
<frost0> i can't remove the partition i made for vmware?!!? any ideas?
<kelsin> TeslaDave: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614996 read that, sounds like some users installed it fine
<musikgoat> question, if I wanted an application to start about 30 sec after boot, I could add a command in sessions like sleep 10s; somecommand  right?
<ronnies07> so any reason why the i810 driver will direct render in GNOME but not Xfce?
<IndyGunFreak> mzar: well, you can either use source-omatic, and create a new source list, or if you want, i'll pastebin my source list for you, your choice.
<musikgoat> sorry *30s
<kelsin> TeslaDave: not any home directory, YOUR home directory, that's where your user has write access, the user in that forum installed it into a hidden folder in his home directory, sounds like a good plan
<mzar> IndyGunFreak: i take 2nd choice
<IndyGunFreak> mzar: ok, hang on a sec.
<IndyGunFreak> mzar: you are using gutsy, right?
<TeslaDave> kelsin, right install in the home directory, thanks
<mzar> IndyGunFreak: i'm using feisty
<kelsin> TeslaDave: read that forum post link, one user lists the steps he did to install successfully
<IndyGunFreak> mzar: ..ah, i see.. well, can't help you then, i'm using gutsy.
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, how do i delete a vmware partition?
<mzar> IndyGunFreak: ok
<mzar> IndyGunFreak: i try 1st..
<IndyGunFreak> !source | mzar
<ubotu> mzar: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ronnies07> so any reason why the i810 driver will direct render in GNOME but not Xfce?
<IndyGunFreak> mzar: thats not right, hang on
<pg> synd0: what does your Preferences say about shockwave flash?
<IndyGunFreak> !sourceomatic | mzar this is the one you want
<ubotu> mzar this is the one you want: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<slic1> yup editing sources.list fixed that
<kitche> ronnies07: it should direct render in Xfce also sicne X handles that not the environment
<mzar> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> np
<ronnies07> kitche, Ubuntu direct renders but Xubuntu does not
<lucian> whats up
<ronnies07> some package xubuntu lacks?
<kelsin> ronnies07: is this a new xubuntu install, or just you install xubuntu-desktop on your ubuntu install?
<ronnies07> this be new install
<kelsin> ronnies07: do you have access to the old install?
<ronnies07> no
<Ozric_Tentacles> holaa
<pg> syndr0: you can install the adobe plugin by typing "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree", then I think you run the installer.  I'm not sure why, but on my sytem this is not installed, yet flash works fine.
<mrAshley> musikgoat: I couldn't get that to work, so I wrote a little tiny script that does it for me. I want aMSN to start up with my machine, but not until the tray loads or I don't get the icon for aMSN. So just a little bash script will do the trick I think.
<kelsin> ronnies07: what video card?
<ronnies07> intel 845
<Ozric_Tentacles> alguien quiere venir a #panas a charlar???
<Ozric_Tentacles> estamos aburridos
<pg> How can I make the console font smaller?
<musikgoat> mrAshley: thanks for the heads up, i'll do that instead
<musikgoat> i was just getting ready to try :-)
<kitche> ronnies07: it's the same base install just that XFCE is used isntead
<ronnies07> odd
<mrAshley> Has anyone gotten the svideo out for an i810 on an HP dv1000 series to work? (or any combination thereof)
<MikeyMike> can anyone tell me what version of ntfsresize comes with gutsy ?
<pg> Various web pages list different things, and I don't know what works: /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh, /etc/default/console-setup, setupcon, grub option "vga=1", etc
<MikeyMike> can anyone tell me what version of ntfsresize comes with gutsy in the live portion of the cd install. sorry i forgot that last part
<pg> MikeyMike: search the web for "gutsy packages" and you will find a page including ntfsresize
<MikeyMike> pg,  okay
<magic_ninja> for some reason my floppy drive isn't working, i cannot format a brand new floppy (it tells me unable to detect disk geometrics)
<MikeyMike> but will that be the same as the live cd's
<syndr0> pg, i dont need to restart ubunto just firefox right?
<pg> MikeyMike: not sure.
<pg> synd0: just firefox
<Konda> soeajubg if floppy
<pg> How can I make the console font smaller?
<denardo> I'm getting the dreaded "audio device unavailable" error in GUtsy when trying to play audio in amarok after I'm played audio in firefox. I've tried several suggested fixes from online without success. Any clues?
<MikeyMike> can't anyone tell me how to find out what version of gparted and ntfsresize/ntfstools comes with the live portion of the gutsy install iso
<Konda> for a system that can't boot to USB, is there anyway to boot from floppy, have it pick up the USB drivers on a system, and boot the Ubuntu liveCD from a USB attached CD-ROM?
<kitche> denardo: don't use OSS use Alsa instead close firefox down and open amarok and your sound should play
<FunnyLookinHat> denardo, try changing your audio output device to OSS from ALSA in amarok
<mediahunter> hello everyone
<slic1> do sudo gparted --version
<slic1> try that
<MikeyMike> slic1,  i'm not in gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> denardo: so sound works in Flash videos?
<scguy318> slic1: don't really need sudo but that might do
<MikeyMike> i donwloaded it
<syndr0> pg, flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<slic1> so
<mediahunter> i know this is not the right room but i am hoping the kindnest of the ubuntu community will be willing to help me
<slic1> it should still show it
<mediahunter> I am trying to install dreamlinux but i can not fig out the partion part
<mediahunter> is there anyone here willing to help me
<PriceChild> !offtopic | mediahunter
<ubotu> mediahunter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FunnyLookinHat> mediahunter, unfortunately, none of us are familiar with that installer probably   : (
<mediahunter> well is anyone familar with partions
<slic1> me
<scguy318> !partitioning | mediahunter
<ubotu> mediahunter: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<IndyGunFreak> mediahunter: why are you here asking about DreamLinux... i've installed it before, it should be pretty straight forward.
<slic1> what u need help with?
<mediahunter> indyGun it is all but the partions
<mediahunter> it does not tell me how to partions the hard drive
<cvd> Hey There, any cobol compiler for linux?
<mediahunter> as in sizes and all that
<slic1> o
<slic1> idk
<slic1> well do u have windows
<slic1> ?
<IndyGunFreak> mediahunter: maybe you should look for partitions... i doubt partions would help you.
<pg> syndr0: does it give problems only in YouTube or also other web sites with flash?
<slic1> do u want windows and linux or just linux?
<mttr> kitofhawaii  will this reset my applications permission  sudo chown main -R /home
<denardo> -Fun OK, trying that
<syndr0> pg, other sites too
<mediahunter> just linux
<slic1> ok
<pg> syndr0: do they all have flash?
<slic1> now wut are the choices?
<oeolartep> open-cobol
<syndr0> yea
<kanuha> how can I clear the cache or whatever to get rid of the error too many open files?
<IndyGunFreak> !partition | mediahunter read the links below, it will talk about partitions.
<ubotu> mediahunter read the links below, it will talk about partitions.: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mediahunter> i am using GParted and CFDISK
<pg> syndr0: does it work with any sites that have flash at all?
<slic1> do they show it visually? like [blue color                 ]?
<syndr0> yeah
<kitche> kanuha: restart is the only way really
<syndr0> like on youtube when it tries to load a video
<syndr0> its really slow
<munk_> HELP whenever i activate my nvidia accelerated graphics driver so i can use compiz, it asks me to restart when i restart it asks me to start in low graphics mode and then evereything is messed up...and the nvidia driver is still not in use...HELP PLEASE
<mttr> This does not seem to reset my applications permission  sudo chown main -R /home
<syndr0> and doesnt really let me watch the video
<kanuha> kitche, is that a bug in gnome?
<mttr> have i got the wrong folder
<magic_ninja> when i try to mount floppy i get told its not a block device
<kitche> kanuha: no sounds like a fork bomb hit you or something else
<pg> syndr0: does it *work* with any sites that have flash?
<oeolartep> hey cvd -> open-cobol
<oeolartep> bye
<skar> can anyone help me set up xp with vmware server?
<kanuha> kitche, I was copying alot of mp3 files to another drive when it came up
<IndyGunFreak> !vmware | skar
<ubotu> skar: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<cvd> it convert it to c?
<denardo> FunnyLookinHat: Wow, now it runs quickly and silently down my playlist and *then* tells me the device is unavailable.
<kitche> kanuha: yeah fork bomb probably hit you the copying spawned a lot of processes on you most likely
<skar> ah, thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> denardo, strange.  What other options do you have for your sound device?  ALSA , OSS , ???
<kazol> How come advanced power options such as standby/hibernate don't work?
<mttr> This does not seem to reset my applications permission  sudo chown main -R /home  Anyone one know how to reset
<kanuha> kitche, what is a fork bomb
<munk_> HELP whenever i activate my nvidia accelerated graphics driver so i can use compiz, it asks me to restart when i restart it asks me to start in low graphics mode and then evereything is messed up...and the nvidia driver is still not in use...HELP PLEASE
<BigDaddy> evening all, has anyone here had problems with sound popping? I don't know what I installed, but starting yesterday I started getting popping sounds before every sound played by my PC
<kitche> kanuha: spawns a lot of processes so the system is unusable like what you have
<pg> kazol: is acpid running (type "ps -C acpid")
<denardo> ALSA, OSS, pulseaudio, Autodetect, esd, file
<FunnyLookinHat> denardo, try Autodetect
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | munk_
<ubotu> munk_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  that page says there is a windows version of syslinux.... and i dont think there is
<YO> so anyone know of a good IRC proxy?
<YO> for gutsy
<MikeyMike> Make sure that "syslinux" and "mtools" is installed. If they are not, install them. SYSLINUX is available for both Linux and Windows. For more information check the SYSLINUX homepage: [WWW] http://www.syslinux.org/
<kanuha> kitche, is there no way besides restarting to end those processes?
<kazol> pg: 5294 ?        00:00:00 acpid
<Mannequin> hi. I have installed some documentation (like Diveintopython) using Synaptic. Which is the "correct" way to use it? I mean, is there any way to list/access the documentation I have installed?
<gbw> what do you call that program which looks like fisheye mac?
<kitche> kanuha: you could do a killall but they usually just spawn back but you can try it
<robdig> cvd: yes, it converts to C
<YO> or an IRC bouncer
<kanuha> kitche, thx
<kelsin> MikeyMike: ok... I went to the syslinux homepage, downloaded the zip and low and behold there is a win32 folder with a syslinux.exe
<magic_ninja> munk_: remove nvidia-glx change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf the nvidia to nv and save it then in a terminal type /etc/init.d/gdm stop and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf change the nv to nvidia and save it startx
<broken> HELP MUNK!
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  ok
<broken> HE"S MY FRIEND!
<MikeyMike> oh man sorry
<pg> kazol: what happens when you select System -> Quit -> Stand by?
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  i looked right past it sorry
<wols> broken: stop shouting
<YO> anyone ?
<YO> bueler?
<YO> bueler?
<munk_> magic_ninja, thanks a lot
<broken> wols how is it you know I'm shouting?
<broken> Just out of curiousity.
<YO> CAPS :)
<wols> all caps = shouting on irc
<kelsin> MikeyMike: what bug in NTFS doesn't let the gparted livecd work for you?
<BigDaddy> broken: you used all caps
<wols> broken: and asking/demanding help is the best way NOT to get it
<kazol> pg: It doesn't work-all open windows are lost.
<broken> Psh I don't need help.
<broken> I'm in this channel to help people. I don't use ubuntu.
<YO> does anyone here have a IRC proxy running?
<wols> your "friend" does
<wols> !anyone | yo
<ubotu> yo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cvd> any firefox pluging to download complete webpages, so  acan navigate offline?
<gbw> hello, is there any other package which looks like cairo-dock?
<kelsin> cvd: don't know about a firefox plugin, but wget can recursively download full sites
<YO> ok so I will ask again ubotu :) I am looking to install a proxy on my gutsy box to allow me to connect to irc from blocked locations
<kitche> YO: irssi
<TSWoodV> Need advise as to how to make usbserial work with pl2303 and ftdi_sio modules simultaneously under 2.6.15 kernel.
<wols> YO: use irssi
<YO> hmm ok i will look into that ... thanks
<IndyGunFreak> gbw: you can install gdesklets
<kitche> YO: it's a client but has a proxy feature
<kelsin> YO: depending on the situation you can also just use a ssh forward
<pg> kazol: it may be that your hardware is not supported.  Have you searched the web for your computer model and "stand by" or "hybernate"?
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  ok i had the gparted live usb and i tried to resize my 332 gig windows partition using it. I was using half of that 332 gigs for windows and the other half was empty. I wanted to resize it to have half unallocated... so 160 gigs or so for windows (maybe 3 gigs free just in case i have to run windows again) and the other i was going to reinstall another version of windows on with a new motherboard and cpu and video card that i got. when i resized th
<MikeyMike> e partition to half roughly it gave me this error, ERROR: Extended record needed (1048 > 1024), not yet supported! Please try to free less space.
<gbw> IndyGunFreak, is there any particular reason i should not install cairo-dock?
<IndyGunFreak> gbw: you cna do whatever you like you asked for an alternative to cairo-dock
<kazol> pg: Not yet, I forgot about it.
<scguy318> MikeyMike: silly suggestion, but have you defragged? :P
<pg> How can I make my console font smaller?
<MikeyMike> scguy318,  i'm pretty sure it's not fragmented but i can check again
<gbw> IndyGunFreak, actually i am asking which package is more stable and friendly to use
<kelsin> MikeyMike: do you need to resize to half? Maybe resizing to like 50 gigs free if enough to move your files, then do your deletion / growing thing?
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  well... 50 gigs isnt enough.... how can i find out the limit?
<IndyGunFreak> gbw: well that wasn't the question you posed that i responded to, regardless, gdesklets is generally stable for me, but thats all ic an tell you.
<MikeyMike> scguy318,  i just analyzed my partition and it says i do not need to defrag
<kelsin> MikeyMike: don't know, but it might not error on a smaller amount
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  right
<kelsin> MikeyMike: are you running vista? If so does the resize tool in vista not get the partition small enough?
<S_t_n_K> Hola
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  windows xp
<MikeyMike> professional
<eyemean> hi does anyone kow how i can make thunar the default file manager on gutsy pls?
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  you can resize the partition in vista? wow... i'm impressed lol
<MikeyMike> but no i'm using xp pro
<kelsin> MikeyMike: well you can resize them completely stupidly, afaik it doesn't ever move data, but if you aren't technically using the end of the disk (by chance) it can shrink it
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  right.... i'm using the front half of the 332 gig partition.... i was going to resize to give my current windows barely any free space. then install my new hardware and install into the new partition. copy stuff from the old partition... then erase the old stuff and have my full 332 gigs again :)
<BigDaddy> I just double checked, I have switched between alsa and OSS and I am having a problem on audio transitions. Anyone knowledgeable with audio problems?
<lucieniu1> hi guys, my soundcard loops system sounds endlessly. other sounds, like those generated by pidgin/media players/etc are ok though.
<scguy318> BigDaddy: there is no OSS, it's just an ALSA compatibility layer
<abadtooth> How to I mount a windows hard drive that won't boot in the terminal?
<kelsin> MikeyMike: I know you've said that three times now, I would honestly run out to best buy and buy a hard drive to copy the media on, safer, esp if you're having issues with the gparted cd
<MikeyMike> kelsin,  lol i've considered it.....
<scguy318> kelsin: not Best Buy :( :P
<BigDaddy> scguy318: Oh, then should I have everything on ALSA or autodetect?
<wols> MikeyMike: unecessary. rename program files, documents and settings and \windows to something else. then reinstall windows
<Vad1> How can I get shockwave in Ubuntu? I need it for this website: http://www.sabayonlinux.org/
<scguy318> BigDaddy: yeah basically
<Vad1> ack
<wols> tho it#s kinda offtopic
<kelsin> scguy318: on then you'r convient neighborhood usb hard drive seller :)
<Vad1> this websiteL http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml
<MikeyMike> wols,  really?
<MikeyMike> omg
<MikeyMike> hahaha
<robrrr> from the terminal, how can i adduser without being asked for first name, last name etc
<scguy318> Vad1: if you're on 64-bit Ubuntu you probably need to do 32-bit compat libs
<kelsin> robrrr: "useradd" "man useradd" for more info
<MikeyMike> wait.... wols won't the new install of windows write completely over.......
<Vad1> scguy318: I'm on 32, but I have a friend who's on 64 too. But I don't know how to get it _at all_
<abadtooth> anyone know how to mount a hard drive that in the terminal?
<wols> MikeyMike: just don't format the partition
<MikeyMike> wols, it forces you to doesn't it? (windows xp professional)
<kelsin> abadtooth: if you know what device it is in linux it's just "sudo mount /dev/<hard drive device> /path/to/a/mount/point"
<MikeyMike> mind telling me more about this if you have experience?
<magic_ninja> my floppy is being detected but i'm unable to use it >.<
<scguy318> Vad1: oh, I take it back, there is no Linux support at all for Shockwave
<MikeyMike> mind telling me more in /msg or query i meant
<scguy318> Vad1: but see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Vad1> scguy318: at all?
<scguy318> Vad1: pretty close to that, but that link suggests a way
<wols> MikeyMike: it doesn't force you at all
<robrrr> kelsin: i had a read but it wasn't obvious which switch i should use, --quiet?
<wols> and yes I do mind
<Vad1> scguy318: i'll give it a try, ok
<scguy318> Vad1: basically Firefox on Wine :S :P
<mttr> help my usr/applications  will not start any more.. the permissions seems ok.. can only get them to work when i sudo them in terminal
<MikeyMike> wols,  oh okay... is there anywhere i can get more info on this?
<MikeyMike> so i can stop bugging you lol
<denardo> Fun I'm back... I had had a second (PCMCIA) audio device connected, so I logged out, disconnected it, and logged in again, just in case that was the problem, but it didn't affect things. With Amarok at Autodetect, it still zooms silently through the playlist then gives the "device unavailable" error.
<MikeyMike> wols,  i'm not exactly sure what to search for to find more info about this
<BigDaddy> scguy318: could the fact that I have Amarok installed be causing the popping sounds? Maybe xine conflicting with gstreamer or something?
<kelsin> robrrr: I'm confused, if you've read the useradd man page you'd see that there isn't a --quiet flag
<abadtooth> kelsin:  lemme try that
<scguy318> BigDaddy: perhaps, but prob not
<kelsin> robrrr: I don't think useradd normally asks questions
<robrrr> ok i'll try again thanks
<abadtooth> kelsin:  the hard drive has windows on it and that is shot up and wont boot..
<BigDaddy> scguy318: This just started (that I noticed) last night while I was trying to get DVD ripping and music playback. Never got the DVD ripped but I got Amarok working fine
<robrrr> kelsin: you're right i must have used a different command before, thanks for the help
<scguy318> BigDaddy: mm, unfortunately I don't know too much :(
<wols> MikeyMike: I don't know. there is not much to it. I told you all you need to do it
<MikeyMike> rename program files, windows, documents and settings. that's it?
<skar> is vmware player available in some repo?
<routerl> Hey everyone, I'm having a few very annoying problems with gutsy. I've used Linux before, but this is the first time I've tried switching completely, and these issues are definetly discouraging
<MikeyMike> wols,  you can rename them while you're in windows?
<kitche> !vmware | skar
<ubotu> skar: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<routerl> Can someone help me out?
<ssam> my hard drives are not visible
<ssam> what do i do?
<robdig> routerl: maybe...what's your problem?
<magic_ninja> man how hard can it be to mount a floppy
<dev_noob> ummm
<BigDaddy> scguy318: Oh well. Thanks anyways
<ssam> my hard drive partitions are not showing
<skar> kitche, i can't seem to find vmware-player in the multiverse repo
<ssam> what do i do?
<routerl> robdig: Terribly high CPU usage doing quite a lot of things, with specific settings. Its kind of convoluted, could we speak in a private message window?
<wols> MikeyMike: no
<twe> hellow
<dev_noob> anyone have a link to literature extolling the virtues of Linux OVER windows?
<skar> kitche, it says that its obsolete and referred to by another program, or something
<twe> i am from china
<wols> dev_noob: ask ##linux. this is not a ubuntu problem
<Darius08x> Quick question. I've got to partitions One ntsf, and one ext3. the NTSF one already has windows on it. In ubuntu desktop7.10 if I choose "guided- use entire disk   will it overwrite windows, or automatically go on the blank ext3
<dev_noob> ty
<kitche> skar: well that's where it's at though but see if you have commericial repo enabled as well
<robdig> routerl: not sure i can help...other than suggest using top to see what is eating it...
<ssam> help!
<sidcypher> i have messed with linux in the past a little bit, but i want to dump Vista and switch to Gutsy, problem is I use a ATT aircard for internet use, can anyone help me with that? can't connect
<WorkingOnWis1> what is the fastest protocol to use for remote desktop control of a Windows XP machine from Ubuntu?
<ssam> am i invisible?
<ssam> lol
<skar> kitche, what's the commerical repo?
<musikgoat> yes ssam you are
<wols> WorkingOnWis1: rdp probably
<kitche> skar: where all the commericial software is like opera pretty much closed source
<ssam> lol....help me with this anyone?
<skar> kitche, ah alright, one sec
<pawan> hi
<musikgoat> repeat your question?
<eyemean> all good i got it sroted, hahaha
<kelsin> WorkingOnWis1: If I need full remote desktop I normally just user rdesktop and use the windows terminal server stuff (As long as it's not XP home which doesn't have it)
<ssam> hard disk not showing
<ssam> it was but now its not
<kelsin> WorkingOnWis1: but VNC works just as well normally, just like not installing anything special on the windows box
<musikgoat> where?  is it mounted?
<ssam> both the partitions are gone
<WorkingOnWis1> kelsin: grrr....it Is xp home...now what?
<ssam> i dont noe i am new to ubuntu
<musikgoat> are you looking in partition manager?
<WorkingOnWis1> kel
<kelsin> WorkingOnWis1: install vnc server on it, pretty simple
<ssam> places!
<WorkingOnWis1> kelsin: I see that answer
<ssam> it hasnt my disk listed
<BigDaddy> Is there a way to sort Synaptic for installed package by date? So I can see everything that I installed yesterday?
<musikgoat> ssam: check partition manager in system -> admin
<mttr> can some help me..
<desertc> For $200 you can purchase a PC from Walmart with hardware that is all supported by the Linux kernel, so you can load any Linux-based operating system onto it.  http://www.everex.com/products/gpc/gpc.htm  Can buy them customized online at http://www.zareason.com/shop/home.php .  Isn't your time worth more than $200 when you bang your head against you keyboard trying to get your computer or your friends' computers working, which were not designed for th
<desertc> e Linux Kernel?
<musikgoat> ssam: its probly not mounted
<routerl> robdig: compiz and xorg are peaking my cpu usage when I move/scale windows
<lucieniu1> Hi guys. I need help. How do I determine what my laptop's soundcard is. It uses an ATI RC410ME Chipset
<eyemean> the more advice and messing about with linux the more i love this baby, hahaha
<routerl> robdig: I've been surfing forums for days trying to figure it out
<ssam> it was mounted
<friendlys> is there a way to go through all your folders recursively and delete all folders that are named "CVS" ?
<musikgoat> ssam: you can type "cat /proc/partitions" to get what disk partitions are detected by hardware
<ssam> i cant see partition manager
<eyemean> jack_sparrow thanx for the thunar advice, very nice app and faster than before now, hahaha
<musikgoat> ssam: you may have to install it in add/remove
<lucieniu1> I'm asking because system sounds played by my system loop/repeat endlessly and won't stop until the laptop is restarted
<ssam> okay i see a bunch of numbers
<WorkingOnWis1> kelsin: ty for the quick hlp
<desertc> friendlys: yes, use the find command
<musikgoat> what is before the #   /dev/what?
<robdig> routerl: hmm...i don't use effects, but x always takes a bit of cpu...
<friendlys> care to explain? more?
<musikgoat> sda, hdb?
<routerl> robdig: on a 2.4 GHz Core2 Duo, its using an entire core...
<routerl> robdig: literally 100% of one core.
<desertc> friendlys: I would have to google the syntax
<mttr> friendlys try something like this find . -depth -type d -name _notes -o -name _vti_cnf | xargs rm -rf
<musikgoat> ssam: you can type mount to get what is currently mounted...  if the 2 partitions are not showing in mount,  then mount them
<mttr> found it on ubuntu site
<routerl> robdig: sometimes it'll use a bit of both, but it always adds up to 100% (e.g. 30 + 70, etc)
<ssam> i dont noe how to mount
<ssam> can u help me with it
<desertc> mttr: I was worried you had that memorized
<robdig> routerl: sorry, but i don't know the cause...maybe someone else on here does...
<mttr> lol
<mttr> now if i could solve my problem haha
<musikgoat> ssam: yes...  type sudo mount /dev/whatever_partition  /media/mountname
<musikgoat> ssam: you have to sudo mkdir /media/mountname first
<mttr> hope that help friendlys
<ssam> /dev/sdb2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<ssam> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ssam> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ssam> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<ssam> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<ssam> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<ssam> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<ssam> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<desertc> mttr: what is your problem
<ssam> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<desertc> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ssam> securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<desertc> !pastebin
<ssam> /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro,nosuid,nodev)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ssam> /dev/scd1 on /media/cdrom1 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev)
<ssam> sorry
<musikgoat> what
<musikgoat> whoa
<robdig> !pastebin | ssam
<ubotu> ssam: please see above
<denardo> Hmm... audio still only works in Amarok if I've restarted Firefox since I last played audio in that.
<mttr> my applications will not work from the panel
<ssam> sorry i did
<routerl> Someone please help. On a 2.4 Ghz dual core, Geforce 8600 GT, Xorg and compiz peak my CPU usage when I move/scale windows.
<mttr> in folder /usr/bin
<ssam> musikgoat: can i pm u what i see
<routerl> I am considering going back to windows because this is so frustrating...
<musikgoat> ssam did you see my instructions?
<desertc> mttr: do they work  from the command line?
<musikgoat> ssam sure
<mttr> if i use the sudo in termial they work
<desertc> why sudo?
<desertc> what commands?
<mttr> any one of them.. i.e the network folder
<desertc> !effects > routerl
<desertc> mttr: what is the network folder ?
<mttr> synaptic package manager etc
<mttr> almost all the applications from the panel time out
<tomd123> is there a program that will let me download exactly half of a file?
<desertc> Nautalius ?
<ssam> wat do i do music
<kelsin> tomd123: for what reason?
<mttr> works if i use sudo nautalius in terminal
<routerl> desertc: Thanks for that, but my video card is not on that list, and I am using the restricted drivers
<tomd123> kelsin: I wanted to experiment with something
<tomd123> kelsin: for educational/brilliant idea purposes
<musikgoat> ssam: type sudo mount /dev/whatever_partition  /media/mountname    you have to sudo mkdir /media/mountname first
<desertc> mttr: what happens when you type: nautalus ?
<mttr> try this find . chown -R root:root /usr/bin.. doesn't work
<magic_ninja> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<shadowblade> Hey all, quick question (I think)....is there a way to make each terminal line just show the $, and not the full myusername@mycomputer ?
<sidcypher> has anyone had any luck getting a Sierra Wireless 875 card working on gutsy?
<mttr> works in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc: nautilus
<archangel7863> what is the package name for db4-devel
<kelsin> tomd123: probably can ctrl-c out of wget half way through, I don't know for sure though
<mttr> all works in thermianl
<AxlLeigh> Anybody know why ubuntu 7 wouldn't work with a random wireless with password?
<desertc> mttr: even as non-sudo, right?
<ssam> ill be back
<AxlLeigh> My household account won't let me connect.
<mttr> just a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> AxlLeigh: encryption  wpa etc?
<mttr> no only in sudo
<skar> kitche, i can't seem to find the vmware-player package anywhere
<AxlLeigh> 128-bit encryption passcode, Jack.
<desertc> mttr: that's strange
<routerl> Moving a window raises my CPU usage to 25%, even with compiz off
<Jack_Sparrow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<desertc> mttr: what is the error?
<mttr> try this gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic the command from the application applet.. it works in terminal
<mttr> it just times out
<skar> kitche, are there any repositories i should add?
<desertc> mttr: type nautilus at the command like/...
<desertc> *line
<archangel7863> rpm based distros call db4-devel by that name I can't find the correct equivalent for Ubuntu
<kitche> skar: the multiverse repo if you dn't have it
<routerl> desertc: just moving a window raises my cpu usage to 25% even with compiz off.
<denardo> Hmm. System monitor says that nothing in /dev/snd/* is open. Or should I be looking at something else?
<skar> kitche, i have it
<desertc> routerl: 25% means 75% available!
<magic_ninja> my floppy drive is detected but i am unable to mount a floppy disk (the disk light is on, the disk is detected and the floppy is brand new)
<mttr> nothing happens
<musikgoat> anyone know if rsync -a for archive will overwrite files automatically?
<mttr> if not in root
<desertc> mttr: What do you mean, "nothing"
<michaeld> anyone have any luck booting an existing vista install (physical disk) in vmware in linux?
<desertc> mttr: nothing never happens
<Jack_Sparrow> routerl: I dont care if it spikes to 100 ...  Unused cycles are wasted.
<kitche> skar: then you should have the package did you update your package manager by chance that you use or refresh
<AxlLeigh> It connects on half, but it keeps looking for a network key, and even though I give it the right key, it doesn't connect, just times out.
<mttr> this is what shows up
<mttr> main@main-desktop:~$ nautilus
<mttr> main@main-desktop:~$
<tomd123> kelsin: I need it to be automated and perfectly stop at halfway (1/2, 1/3, whatever)
<mttr> it like a permission is messed up
<routerl> Jack_Sparrow: Sure, but when I'm trying to use them (i.e. write a damn text file or something) everything is too slow to be usable
<skar> kitche, yes, i updated using 'apt-get update', but when i try to install vmware-player, it says "package has no installation candidate"
<Jack_Sparrow> mttr: have you used sudo to run gui programs?  like gedit etc
<desertc> mttr: is there a core dump in your directory?
<mttr> try this find . chown -R root:root /usr/bin.. amd main:main and main:root all don't work
<Jack_Sparrow> routerl: first off, watch your language in here.. thanks..
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: he says it works when he runs it with sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc: but that does not tell me what I asked
<mttr> actually gedit worked
<blahblahx> how do i add network-manager-gnome to my panel?
<mttr> but not nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> mttr: have you used sudo to run gui programs?  like gedit etc  instead of gksudo which would protect your permissions
<kelsin> tomd123: might be able to play with the download quota for wget, try to fake it out to only download 1/2 of the file that way, have to download two files though for that to work so it will take a sec
<shadowblade> Hello, is there a way to make the terminal not show my full username@computer and just the $ and folder path instead?
<jgoss> blahblahx,  run nm-applet
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: oooh, I see what you're saying
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<routerl> Jack_Sparrow: Pardon me, I think that was a misunderstanding. "Damn" wasn't meant to be hostile, just to express that any program as simple as gedit becomes nearly unusable because my CPU is peaking.
<Jack_Sparrow> routerl: Still NOT appreciated...
<mttr> well i don't usual use gksudo.. but that is what the application applet use.. so i tried from terminal to simulate the function
<Jack_Sparrow> MattJ: so you have used sudo to run gui apps...?
<routerl> Jack_Sparrow: Than I apologize in the absolute. Still, do you have a clue as to what can be happening?
<Jack_Sparrow> routerl: sorry... busy atm
<mttr> when i use main@main-desktop:~$ sudo gedit
<mttr> sudo: must be setuid root
<robdig> shadowblade: do  you want to set it for everybody on yoru system or just you?
<mttr> i get must be in setuid root
<shadowblade> robdig: probly just me
<desertc> mttr: he is saying that you should NOT use sudo -- use gksudo
<Jack_Sparrow> mttr: doing that can cause the exact problem you are having now
<sidcypher> any1 here get a aircard working with ubuntu?????
<mttr> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> mttr: gksudo gedit  is the proper way to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> mttr: sudo nano or vi   etc is fine
<desertc> mttr: he's saying that by using sudo gedit, you may have messed up permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc: sorry, wasnt trying to step on your toes..
<MattJ> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<mttr> i suspect that is correct
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: I appreciate the help, because I have no idea
<robdig> shadowblade: edit your ~/.profile, and add a line that says PS1=$
<greencookie> How do I add a last.fm jounal account in scribefire?
<mttr> but i can't seem to change the permissions back
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc: np.. we all help each other..
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: I do not have much knowledge of how modern gdm's operate
<robdig> shadowblade: you will need to restart your terminal to take effect
<denardo> Hm. Google and dogpile don't bring up anything that I haven't already tried in getting xine to play audio once Firefox has done so,
<mttr> i believe the programs are in /usr/bin
<mttr> i
<Jack_Sparrow> mttr: undoing it isnt all that easy, we would need to know what all you did as sudo in gui etc...
<mttr> i've try to change permision with chown but no luck
<robdig> shadowblade: or you can type source .profile (i think)
<mttr> outch
<Jack_Sparrow> mttr: so you tried sudo su    then pass then chown etc
<shadowblade> rodbig: hm...doesnt seem to be working
<shadowblade> oh well, its not a real big deal
<shadowblade> did i need to restart my whole computer or just the terminal window?
<mttr> yes.. what ever comands are on the appliction applets (top) bar.. all seem to be messed up
<Jack_Sparrow> mttr: Sorry, but I am out of answers for today... Hope I can come up with more for tomorrow
<mttr> with permissions that is
<robdig> shadowblade: just the terminal window...you are running bash as your shell, right?
<mttr> thanks for your help
<mttr> may have to reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. sorry it wasnt an easy fix
<shadowblade> rodbig: ... dunno, sorry
<denardo> So it appears that if I'm to listen to non-firefox audio while keeping firefox open, the solution is to boot into Windows. *sigh*
<greencookie> Does anyone in here know if scribefire can be set up with a last.fm journal account?
<Jack_Sparrow> mttr: remember after you get it reinstalled to do a backup..
<shadowblade> rodbig: again, its not a big deal, i thought it might be a quick change kind of thing
<Jack_Sparrow> mttr: also.. if you burn var/cache/apt/archives to a cd you can save a ton of dl time later
<robdig> shadowblade: if you haven't changed it then it is bash. try putting it in ~/.bashrc, that's what i meant to say...sorry
<mttr> can't someone do a ls -l on there /usr/bin folder
<shadowblade> rodbig: that worked, thanks
<mttr> well i lease my home folder is on seperate drive
<mttr> can someone do a ls -l on there /usr/bin folder
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<desertc> Sounds like on of those, "Oh, so that's why everyone says not to run programs as root user..."
<desertc> moments
<robdig> shadowblade: sorry for misdirection first, at work use ksh, which uses .profile...anyway glad it worked for you
<denardo> Looking at QAmix doesn't show anything revealing.
<desertc> mttr: Reinstall your root directory, and you should be all set
<mttr> about 30 min haha
<mttr> what folder in root should i back up before i reinstall
<skar> how do i remove kernel modules?
<DM|> skar synaptic
<noob101> whats the difference between d3d9 and d3dx9_25?
<pawan> hi
<skar> DM|, synaptic can't find the ones i need to remove
<skar> DM|, i need to remove vmnet and vmmon to install vmplayer
<robdig> !hi | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<skar> DM| vmware player*
<DM|> skar use the vmware uninstal script
<Darius08x> Why would my wireless work on the ubuntu live cd, but now that i've got it installed, it doesn't seem to work anymore. o.o
<skar> DM| how do i do that? i think the kernels were installed when i installed the vmware server
<skar> DM| from synaptic
<DM|> skar look in /usr/bin, should be named "vmware-uninstall" or similar
<DM|> skar will have a .pl after it
<skar> DM| ah thanks, i'll check it out
<skar> DM| i can't find anything with vmware in /usr/bin
<DM|> skar sec
<skar> DM| k
<Darius08x> D:
<cvd> can i ask one quest about the opencobol compiler?
<DM|> skar try this in a terminal  "sudo apt-get remove vmware-player --purge" should go through stopping the services
<DM|> vmnet is a service, vmmon is the kernel module
<robdig> cvd: of course you can ask, but will anybody be able to answer? never know until you ask...
<DM|> dont ask to ask a question, just ask it
<lucieniu1> hey guys, fixed the soun problem... how do I determine what Compiz version I have?
<skar> DM| ah, i think it might work now..one sec
<cvd> when i try to compile the 'hello wor'.cob this happend,
<cvd> hello.cob:1: Warning: Invalid indicator 'l' at column 7
<cvd> hello.cob:1: Error: syntax error, unexpected WORD, expecting PROGRAM_ID
<mnereson8> hello buntus. I am trying to 'apt-get.. install trac' which wants to get a bunch of python, but before python can be 'got' I am being asked to insert fiesty fawn cd. I dont have a cd. I did an 'apt-get ugrade' and 'update' and tried again - still asking for a CD  -- anyway around this??
<J-_> How can I export Shoutcast saved stations from Exaile?
<cvd> this is the code http://pastebin.com/m7ed65c68
<skar> DM| aha! installation works now, thanks a lot!
<DM|> yerp
<FunnyLookinHat> mnereson8, you just have to remove the CD from your sources...  here is how to
<FunnyLookinHat> mnereson8, sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<mnereson8> remove or add?
<tomd123> does anyone know of any very good grammar checkers?
<FunnyLookinHat> mnereson8, put a # at the beginning of the first source line, the one with the CD
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> holy shit
<Ashfire908> fun.
<Darius08x> ... whats goin on o.o
<Ashfire908> netsplit
<FunnyLookinHat> mnereson8, lol I'll type it again
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> what just happened
<FunnyLookinHat> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cvd> :-(
<Ashfire908> !netsplit
<mnereson8> I saw
<Ashfire908> oh lol
<robdig> cvd: long time since i did cobol, but it sounds like it doesn't like the comment. Don't remember what the comment symbol is in cobol...
<mnereson8> is that it?
<Pici> !language | MeTrOiD014|Kevin
<ubotu> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<meoblast001> hello i have 2 problems today.... the first.... i have my EXE files set to open with wine in the properties menu of the files, but the default appears as Text Editor when the file is right clicked.... i want it to open with Wine by default...... and the second.... Evolution does not notify me of mail until i launch it.... is there anyway to have the notifier launch with my session?
<mnereson8> FunnyLokinHat: thanks, just comment out that one cdrom line?
<Darius08x> I need help getting my wireless thing to work on ubuntu 7.10. It worked on the live cd, but not now. ?_?
<cvd> i just copy the 'hello word' from open-cobol
<FunnyLookinHat> mnereson8, yup, then do control + x to exit and make sure to hit yes for save
<FunnyLookinHat> mnereson8, then you have to sudo aptitude update and then you can install your program   : )
<mnereson8> FunnyLokinHat: awesome, its going now - thanks a ton mate
<cvd> http://tinyurl.com/3blqj5
<meoblast001> any ideas?
<FunnyLookinHat> mnereson8, no problem   : )
<robdig> cvd: so try removing the first line and see what it does...
<Ashfire908> !netsplit > quanticle
<tntCry> Darius08x, what do you mean worked? the wireless card or the internet connection ?
<FunnyLookinHat> meoblast001, with the email notification, I'm not sure of a way to do that with evolution, sorry
<meoblast001> ok
<Darius08x> tntCry: ...Both? I could connect wireless and everything
<meoblast001> any ideas for the WINE problem?
<robdig> cvd: ah, * is in wrong column in your pastebin...compare to sample
<FunnyLookinHat> meoblast001, with the .EXE files, you can set the default when you right click a .EXE - Choose Open With - Open with Other Application ---  Just type in wine and check the box to make it default
<tntCry> Darius08x, so you mean ubuntu havent detected your card ?
<Darius08x> Yeah
<TigranG> Does building a custom kernel actually make the system faster?
<cvd> still the same :-)
<cvd> :-(
<meoblast001> FunnyLookinHat: i dont have that option
<tntCry> im the wrong person to help you with Darius08x , but if its an internet problem that means if your card works and your connected to your router and erverything but your internet isnt working it means you cant surf or log in msn ect.. that is a problem i can help you with.
<Darius08x> tntCry:  Thats not my problem, it's just not detecting the card. ): But it did in the live cd which is odd
<robdig> cvd: try deleting the first line and see if it will compile
<tntCry> hmm
<tntCry> did you type dmesg?
<FunnyLookinHat> meoblast001, Ahh, so it isn't there...   hold on, I forget how to do it
<FunnyLookinHat> meoblast001, give me a sec, I'll find it for you
<tntCry> intrminal Darius08x
<Darius08x> nope hold on
<cvd> after deleting the first line http://pastebin.com/d3af8d0c7
<tntCry> and see if you find the name of your WIcard theyr Darius08x
<judgement07> does anyone use DEVEDE?
<FunnyLookinHat> meoblast001, hmm..  I'm not totally sure.  You should google for it.  When I installed WINE, it automatically set the default for .EXE files to be WINE
<TigranG> Does building a custom kernel from source actually make the system faster?
<Darius08x> tntCry:  Don't see it
<meoblast001> will reinstalling Wine destroy all my previous settings and files?
<cvd> maybe there something wrong with the terminal?
<FunnyLookinHat> meoblast001, probably not,   you can make sure it doesn't by doing this in a console
<FunnyLookinHat> meoblast001, mv .wine .wine_backup
<cvd> cuz sometimes i cant use the su at all
<FunnyLookinHat> meoblast001, then once you reinstall wine, do this:   mv .wine_backup .wine
<tntCry> dirst of all Darius08x what is it a laptop? built in wireless with mobo or a PCMCI laptop card or a PCI slot for PC.
<Darius08x> PCI slot for pc
<MattJ> Is it true that there is a maximum of 2GB for swap in Linux?
<tntCry> you know Darius08x if i was you i would remove it and put it in another slot
<Darius08x> Ok, thanks I guess i can try
<tntCry> and try booting ubuntu again . this may cause of conflict that is 1 of the 80 reasons
<tntCry> but the other reasons is you must get some files and stuff but that is also recommended if my way didnt work .
<robdig> cvd: i don't remember, does cobol statements start in column 7 or 8? been too long...either way, for the warning, try doing cobc -free hello.cob
<robdig> cvd: that will allow free format cobol
<tntCry> i always start with basics Darius08x before i go with the hardcore setting
<Darius08x> Ok, thank you, gonna go try that out, bye for noe
<Darius08x> now
<meoblast001> i want to make a ubuntu commercial for Albino Black Sheep because Canonical doesnt make commercials
<Ashfire908> no more netsplit!
<tntCry> good luck
<Ashfire908> :)
<Alyxander> hey guys has anyone checked out GEubuntu
<ajeet> pls what is the comibation keys for kill command
<Zhaozhou> Alyxander, heh, gebuntu. Allways new flavours.
<meoblast001> ajeet: to kill an application use System > Administration > System Monitor
<Zhaozhou> i wish there was a list of them. _all_ of them.
<meoblast001> ajeet: there you will be able to right click on the name of the process and click kill
<ajeet> is there a key combo
<Alyxander> Zhaozhou, yup Gnome mixed with E17 very nice very very nice
<meoblast001> ajeet: you can make one
<ajeet> like in suse
<Zhaozhou> Alyxander, e17 <3
<Fyda> ajeet: No, but you could set one or create a launcher for 'xkill'
<meoblast001> ajeet: first install the program xbindkeys
<Zhaozhou> Im thinking of getting e17 on my box. e17 is really keyboard-friendly.
<robdig> cvd: i don't remember, does cobol statements start in column 7 or 8? been too long...either way, for the warning, try doing cobc -free hello.cob
<robdig> cvd: as far as the ld error, looks like you need to install ncurses
<meoblast001> ajeet: Fyda's idea sounds a little easier
<Alyxander> Zhaozhou, its hot the only reason i switched fro xubuntu with e installed was to see if they got it right with wireless and yeah they did
<cvd> cannot find -lncurses
<Zhaozhou> Alyxander, :D nice!
<lht> Hi all. my apache wont start with /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Zhaozhou> Alyxander, what wireless card do you have?
<Fyda> meoblast001: ajeet left :(
<meoblast001> Fyda: he did?
<meoblast001> im always late on that stuff
<robdig> cvd: you need to install ncurses, the open cobol web site says 5.2 or later, not sure i see that, but try this...sudo apt-get install libncurses5
<cvd> i have intalled the libncurses5, libncursesw5,libncurses-base,ncurses-bin
<robdig> cvd: did you install open cobol from the ubuntu repositories or from their website?
<cvd> from synaptic
<cvd> and all the requirements
<robdig> cvd: then it should have downloaded everything you need...suggest you open a bug on it
<daks> does anybody know what could cause gnome to start slowly, displaying the ubuntu splash screen for an extended period?
<judgement07> jkgkj
<judgement07> whats wrong w/ this? is this slow or just me?
<judgement07> devede question? please
<jonesy> anyone else having issues with any application obeying sound settings set via the taskbar applet?
<jonesy> my volume is muted, but firefox and totem are still loud as all hell.
<jonesy> even when I turn the volume all the way down on totem, it's still loud as all hell.
<sorely> ....
<jonesy> then I did 'test' under "Sound Preferences" and it's loud as all hell... with everything muted!
<Fyda> jonesy: But what about the sliders? Have you turned them all down to 0%, too?
<jonesy> Fyda: the volume indicator on my panel says it's muted.
<jonesy> if I click on it, it's all the way at the "-"
<Fyda> jonesy: Yes. But look at the other channels in the mixer.
<jonesy> yeah, that's where my confusion is.
<jonesy> wtf is going on?
<Fyda> I know it's inconsistent, and would like a fix as well.
<jonesy> if I turn "PCM" down (wtf is that?) the volume goes down.
<DG19075> jonesy, you have to open the mixer and make sure alll the controls are at minimum
<skar> I used easyvmx.com to make an XP machine, and tried to use vmware-player to run it, but when I power up the machine, it gives me an error: "VMware Player unrecoverable error: (vcpu-0)
<skar> Failed to allocate page for guest RAM!"
<jonesy> this is an area where instead of having 15 different sound systems to choose from, it would be nice if linux had *one* that worked with the major desktops in some kind of seamless way.
<nickrud> jonesy: if changing pcm (pulse code modulation?) , right click the volume control and tell it to control pcm
<nickrud> *works, that is
<Fyda> PCM typically corresponds to most sound output from most apps, at least as far as I can see.
<DG19075> Fyda, you are right
<jonesy> I've been using linux for many years, and the only thing about it that sucks more than sound is printing (but that's any os) ;-P
<jonesy> thanks Fyda
<skar> I used easyvmx.com to make an XP machine, and tried to use vmware-player to run it, but when I power up the machine, it gives me an error: "VMware Player unrecoverable error: (vcpu-0)
<skar> Failed to allocate page for guest RAM!". How do i fix this?
<robrrr> how can i make it so that the the root account can't be used to login? ie must su to root
<skar> how do i change the permissions on my other partitions?
<nickrud> skar, have you tried googling that error?
<robdig> robrrr: by default, ubuntu has root disabled...the recommendation is to use sudo or gksudo for root access
<skar> nickrud, oh, actually i haven't, thanks for the advice, hehe
<nickrud> robrrr: passwd --lock <user>
<ivan_> hi can someone help me with my wacom tablet??
<robrrr> nickrud: thanks, will that stop the account from being used or just mean that i must su to root?
<cvd> :-)
<nickrud> robrrr: sudo will work, su shouldn't
<skar> nickrud, a solution mentioned setting something to false in the "vmx", how do i edit the vmx?
<juanbond> Hey guys, quick question... How can I disable the speaker beep when you backspace to far in terminal, or doing an illegal key stoke.
<nickrud> skar: with a text editor :)
<skar> nickrud, ah hehe, thanks
<Fyda> juanbond: That's the system bell. Try looking in the Sound settings.
<juanbond> Sounds good.
<juanbond> Thanks!
<Neodudeman> gutsy wont start
<Neodudeman> it just gives me a blank screen
<nickrud> juanbond: on the terminal, edit->current profile, untick system bell
<Neodudeman> after grub loads
<Fyda> Neodudeman: Try pressing Alt+F2 when it's at the black screen?
<Neodudeman> ok, then?
<troythetechguy> I'm looking for the "info" pages, and I don't see many of them in 7.04.  Is this common within Ubuntu?
<Fyda> Neodudeman: I have seen 2 people with the same issue -- it turns out they have no splash screen, and Ubuntu won't finish booting unless they switch to the virtual terminal.
<Neodudeman> weird
<Fyda> Neodudeman: That shortcut switches to the VT. It seems that this allows the system to finish booting up. I do not know of a solution.
<Neodudeman> what should i do in the virtual terminal?
<Neodudeman> any commands that need be typed
<Fyda> Neodudeman: Wait for it to finish booting up :)
<ivan_> where can i ge helh a wacom tablet??
<Neodudeman> oh
<Neodudeman> lol
<Neodudeman> ok, thanks, i'll try it now
<robdig> troythetechguy: you probably need to install them...usually in packages that have a -doc on their name...there aren't a lot installed by default
<mohd> Hello, is is possible to use emerald themes along with compiz fusion>
<mohd> ?*
<Morphius> QQ: I've followed to docs on ubuntu.com to get DVDs, but when I apt-get install libdvdplay0, the package doesn't exist.
<troythetechguy> robdig, are the info pages more current than the man pages?
<Morphius> And it appears taht gxine won't play DVD's without it.
<robdig> troythetechguy: in my experience, no...many times they are exactly the same :(
<troythetechguy> robdig, Thanks for the information.
<Morphius> Anyone?
<allnightarockin> sup
<allnightarockin> Does anyone know how to use a wireless internet connection as a ethernet bridge?? I have a topic open over at the ubuntu forums LINK:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3895160#post3895160 please let me know if u can help =]
<adamonline45> I'm trying to play a dvd on Kubuntu gutsy, and Kaffeine says: "The source can't be read.  Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disk in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)"  Does anyone know what this could be?  I _do_ have a disk in the drive, of course 8)  And I can see the FBI warning before it says this...
<ToddEDM> he guys, im trying to partition a external USB hard drive .... it is already partitioned FAT32, and im not sure what to do in Gparted, it wont let me format it!!!
<Joey_Adams> ToddEDM> Do you care what's on there already, or are you not worried about deleting everything on there?
<Kryll> is there a way to run windows based 3d games
<dooglus> Kryll: yes, a friend of mine does it all the time
<Fyda> Kryll: Some of them might work under Wine. Which one were you thinking of in particular?
<ToddEDM> i tired to get CoD to work .. no go
<thor> ToddEDM are you trying to format it as a fat32 drive?
<adamonline45> Fyda: I'd like to know about Counter-Strike: Source, and equally important, hammer level editor...
<Kryll> turf battles
<ToddEDM> Joey_Adams:  ... i want it all gone!
<Joey_Adams> Okay.
<Joey_Adams> Open up a terminal, type sudo su to become root
<ToddEDM> i want 2 partitions on it
<Fyda> ToddEDM: Did you unmount it before trying to format it?
<Joey_Adams> Then type fdisk -l and see what disk you want to reformat.
<Joey_Adams> Oh, that too :)
<ToddEDM> no fyda
<Fyda> ToddEDM: Please unmount it in Gparted then try again :)
<ToddEDM> ohhhhh i didnt know that it had to be unmounted
<Joey_Adams> Yup.
<ToddEDM> perfect!
<ToddEDM> thanks guys
<adamonline45> !codecs
<fiber> hello, i was wondering if there is a method to pipe a password to the input of ssh
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fiber> ouch... server down!
<adamonline45> Wow did I jsut make netsplit with an ubotu call?
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<fiber> hahaha, all your fault!
<adamonline45> heheh
<daks> !ubotu
<ToddEDM> hmmm i cant format to NTFS? with GParted
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Strangework> I just upgraded to gutsy gibbon this afternoon. I am having trouble finding the correct driver for my graphics card. my graphics card is some express chipset. I am using an HP Pavilion dv6000. How can I find the correct driver?
<adamonline45> That's what we get for not helping me for like my 12 previous requests! >:O bwarharhar
<fiber> i was wondering if there is a method to pipe a password to the input of ssh
<Phildo> hey - how do i stop my new install from being an ipv6 monkey? :D
<komputes> what is the UBUNTU equvalent for the group file /etc/groups
<robdig> !ipv6 | Phildo
<ubotu> Phildo: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Phildo> ty :>
<nickrud> Strangework: lspci | grep -i vga should tell you your chipset
<ToddEDM> thor:  you still around
<nickrud> komputes: /etc/group
<thor> ToddEDM yup
<cvd> any way to fix this, /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncurses
<komputes> nickrud: that is an empty file
<komputes> nickrud: actuallt it doesn't even exist
<ToddEDM> hey , do you know why my USB drive wont format as NTFS?
<nickrud> komputes: not on my machine, it is and always has been
<komputes> ToddEDM: I always format mine as Fat32, i think it's the only possibility...
<komputes> nickrud: what version of ubuntu do you run?
<thor> ToddEDM didn't think you could do that with usb drives even in windows...they have to be fat32
<ToddEDM> linux wont read/write fat32, will it ?
<ToddEDM> really.....
<thor> ToddEDM yup...no problem
<nickrud> komputes: gutsy, but it's inherited from debian, it's always been that file are you sure you typed it correctly? /etc/group
<thor> ToddEDM ntfs used to be a problem, but fat32 has been around for years
<ToddEDM> ok , well i didnt have to wipe everything off it then!!! doh
<ToddEDM> ok cool guys thanks
<Bryan> my Wifi doesn't work after I suspsend. I have a bcm43xx. Anyone got anything that would fix this?
<nickrud> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fyda> Bryan: Do you know which kernel model it uses?
<Fyda> Bryan: *model -> module
<Bryan> the latest one?
<Bryan> it's 7.10
<ToddEDM> my wife doesnt work after i told her she was getting chubby.... anyone got a simple fix?
<Strangework> nickrud:  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03), this is what I found, I cannot find an exact driver for it. May I use a substitute?
<adamonline45> Is there a reason to install Xine if I already have kaffeine?
<firebird619> Could someone help me with Compiz Fusion and Window Borders? I am not using the compiz in Ubuntu's repos, I am using a different repo that is a newer version of compiz. When I start it, I do not have any window borders, and windows will not move with alt+click to drag the window around. How can I fix this? I have tried emerald --replace with emerald installed, but it doesn't start.
<Fyda> Bryan: With my wireless card, at least, I do a "sudo modprobe -r <module name>" then "sudo modprobe <module name" if it's not working after suspend
<grzegorz> hello
<galacticone> hey does anyone know if a live cd loads the same mac address everytime when you use wireless internet?
<Bryan> Fyda, is there a way to enable that into a scribt or something?
<Bryan> script*
<Fyda> Strangework: I have that exact graphics card on this laptop, and I use the "intel" driver (which appears to be the same as i810, but I could be wrong)
<nickrud> Strangework: you can the intel driver, it supports that chip
 * nickrud is late again :)
<Strangework> hm. okay, I will give that a shot, thanks guys :)
<Fyda> Bryan: Well... you could write those two commands into a text file, make it executable, and run it,  but I don't know if this is what you mean by script ;)
<weltall> sorry it's normal that gutsy has an extremely OLD clamtk package (old almost as feisty...)
<komputes> nickrud:
<komputes> sudo find / -name "groups"
<komputes> /usr/bin/groups
<komputes> /usr/share/restricted-manager/groups
<nickrud> komputes: group not groups
<adamonline45> I can't play DVDs... Can anyone help? <:D
<kishan_> adamonline45, did u install the codecs
<Fyda> adamonline45: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<nickrud> weltall: normal, but maybe not optimal
<kishan_> adamonline45, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<komputes> nickrud:  thanks, that worked - stupid tutorial on http://www.ubuntu1501.com/
<adamonline45> kishan_: Fyda: I isntalled the kubuntu-restricted-extras package; would that do it?
<kishan_> no adamonline45 ,just follow the howto we send u
<weltall> nickrud: well it's quite bad as the 2.99 version has an important feature (no file size limit) for an antivirus
<galacticone> anyone farmiliar with ubuntu ultimate?
<nickrud> kishan_: the packages that make gutsy were frozen back in august, so that's the latest release of all but critical or pet stuff
<kishan_> sorry nickrud i did not get u
<weltall> well 2.99 was of june
<nickrud> galacticone: according to people who should know, it's a hacked up version
<weltall> so someone forgot to update it :P
<weltall> well i'll go for the old manual way
<galacticone> ok does anyone know if it has a mac spoofer?
<nickrud> weltall: yeah, the ubuntu stuff comes from debian, and sometimes it lags badly
<weltall> ok thanks :)
<Ashfire908> is there a guiode or anything to combining two ppp connections?
<nickrud> weltall: don't know if you're aware of checkinstall, you should use it to make a hacked up package for installation
<daks> so my gnome has begun lagging quite a bit when I first login, displaying the ubuntu splash screen for a long time, does anybody know what might cause this?
<weltall> yes but i was fortunate there was a premade package on the site of the author :)
<weltall> lucky*
<weltall> daks: compiz
<nickrud> the author is used to debian, i guess :)
<weltall> :)
<weltall> well he has also rpm packages :P
<Ashfire908> is there a guide or anything to combining two ppp connections?
<Strangework> okay. Um, I chose the 'intel' driver, and like you said, it still showed up as i810, now how do I know if it works properly?
<nickrud> Strangework: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , there's a lot of stuff there but if you go about halfway down it'll tell you about it's recognition of the video card
<tushyd> anyone know how to convert vcf files to csv?
<Strangework> nickrud: Yessir
<nickrud> Strangework: if you have trouble with it, put on paste.ubuntu-nl.org & I'll take a look
<devin_> having some issues with here and im not finding much on forums, I'm getting this error: (dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system)
<adamonline45> kishan_: These pages all reference libdvdcss2; isn't there a 3 available?
<Mike>  Can someone please help me with flash on Firefox 64-bit?
<Strangework> nickrud: Hm, not sure how to interpret this at all. :( but almost every number is a zero. :\
<nickrud> Strangework: what you're looking for is the section where most lines will start with either intel or i810, it'll say if it's using the 945 capabilities
<zzap> Fyda: You there?
<adamonline45> kishan_: Oh wow, libdvdcss2 did it, when 3 didn't... thank you 8)
<syndr0> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fyda> zzap: Yes?
<nickrud> !info konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2002 kB, installed size 5340 kB
<Bryan__> I put sudo modprobe -r -f bcm43xx into a script, but it doesn't work.
<zzap> Fyda: I got the monitor working. :D
<Bryan__> However, I type it into a terminal, at it works just fine
<zzap> Fyda: Thanks for your help yesterday.
<zzap> Fyda: Still there? :P
<Fyda> zzap: Er, yes
<sina> hi can anyone help me out
<zzap> Damn netsplits.
<Fyda> zzap: Did it work out okay? How is your display?
<sina> im trying to get my ndiswrapper working
<sina> iv been at it for a good hour
<nickrud> Bryan__: leave out the sudo , and call it like sudo <file>
<zzap> Fyda: Primary monitor works fine.
<zzap> Fyda: But I can't get the second monitor to work. :/
<Bryan__> nickrud, hows do I do that?
<zzap> Fyda: Like, in the options there's the "Screen 2" there, but it's disabled.
<sina> ANYONE
<nickrud> Bryan__: you're calling this scipt manually, right?
<sina> JUMP RIGHT IN ANYTIME
<zzap> Fyda: And I can't enable it without setting it to the primary monitor.
<adamonline45> I have an old bruce lee DVD that LOOKS like it's wide screen, but it's really just a 4:3 with a black top and bottom.  Is there a way in Kaffeine to fit-to-width?
<devin_>  Need some help here. I tried reinstalling Konqueror because it kept using 99% cpu and now im getting ( dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system) any idea how to fix this?
<sina> whenver u feel ready to help ill be waiting
<Bryan__> nickrud, no I just stuck it into /etc/acpi/resume.d/ and made it an executable
<Strangework> nickrud: I found no lines beginning with 'intel' and 'i810' never appeared, but VESA appeared a lot.
<Fyda> zzap: I don't know, I haven't set up a dual-head system successfully yet. But there's the man page for xorg.conf's options: http://linux.die.net/man/5/xorg.conf
<nickname6324> Hey all, I have gutsy and I get frequent crashes and lockups when browsing the web or doing other regular activities. Is there any one to begin troubleshooting these errors?
<zzap> Fyda: Hmm, so you think I'll have to edit the .conf?
<nickname6324> Firefox crashes all the time
<nickrud> Strangework: then you're not getting the intel driver during X startup alright. How did you set up the config? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , and selecting the driver is recommended
<Fyda> zzap: Perhaps? I'm not sure that there's a tool that could reliably detect your hardware and generate a correct, working xorg.conf
<Fyda> Someone might correct me on that though :/
 * IpMooIng tips hatt
<Strangework> nickrud: excuse me? I didn't understand that last statement
<nickrud> Fyda: we could wish for that on dual configs :(
<nickrud> Strangework: run the following:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   . It'll ask you to select a driver, choose intel
<cvd> Segmentation fault (core dumped)?
<sina> HI GUYS
 * nickrud wishes someone was around who knew ndiswrapper
<sina> IV BEEN AT THIS BUISNEESSSS FOR QUITE SOME TIME
<tritium> sina: please don't use all-caps
<juanbond> Hey guys, how can I view all groups
<tritium> juanbond: they're listed in /etc/groups
<nickrud> juanbond: cat /etc/group
<sina> tritium id love to oblige
<IpMooIng> sina:   kill the cpas
<IpMooIng> please
<tritium> s/groups/group
<juanbond> thank you, i'm trying to setup my user to belong to the apache group.
<zzap> Fyda: Hmm, I'll do some research on it. Also, when I go into the "Add/Remove Programs" app., like half the applications say they can't work because of my hardware being i386 or something. ?
<sina> as soon as someone can hook me up wit some aid cause my hairs kinda fallin out here
<sina> see issue is
<nickrud> juanbond: why? and you'd do sudo adduser <user> www-data
<tritium> juanbond: you'd use: sudo adduser <username> <group>
<sina> i cant use ndiswrapper
<Fyda> zzap: I'm not familiar with that, sorry.
<tritium> !enter | sina
<ubotu> sina: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Strangework> nickrud: All the terminal gave back was this "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071206235943", no option to select a new driver :(
<zzap> Fyda: Alright.
<nickname6324> How can you rm a directory even if it is full?
<Bryan> wow
<Bryan> okay
<nickrud> Strangework: now take a look at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf , see what driver it used (should have asked)
<sina> yes sir will do forgive me i am a nub i will not use enter as punctuation but do u know wat i can do about ndiswrapper not working
<cvd> a have to write the numbers to the left to compile in cobol? 000010,00020?
<tritium> !ndiswrapper | sina
<ubotu> sina: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fyda> nickname6324: try reading "rm --help", it should tell you the various options you can use -- you're probably interested in the "-r" option
<Fyda> Oops
<the_hammer> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Johnny_5> how do i adjust enlightenment so the menus aren't too big without changing the theme?
<nickrud> Strangework: are you sure you used -phigh ? I just tested it here again
<Aztec007> any cute girls here?
<Strangework> nickrud: yah, claims it is using intel
<Bryan> so this is a weird one: my wifi returns when I get out of suspend. BUT it won't connect to anything. When I type in "sudo modprobe -r -f bcm43xx" and "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" into the terminal it restarts my drivers and THEN I can connect to WAP's. Is there anyway I can put this in a script, so I don't have to type this into a terminal everytime I get back form suspend?
<tritium> Aztec007: that's offtopic here
<nickrud> nickname6324: you would need rm -rf (recursive , force )
<nickname6324> thanks
<Aztec007> just kidding bro
<onats> does anyone know where i can find apt.conf?
<Aztec007> i actually had a question on running X on gentoo
<nickrud> Strangework: ok, logging out, hit clt-alt-backspace , log back in. Take a look at that log file again
<nickrud> onats: /etc/apt
<Aztec007> It doesnt recognize my ATI All in wonder
<juanbond> How can I remove my user from the www-data group?
<tritium> Aztec007: this is an _ubuntu_ channel
<onats> nickrud, i only see apt.conf.d directory
<nickrud> juanbond: deluser user group
<Johnny_5> how do i adjust enlightenment so the menus aren't too big without changing the theme?
<Aztec007> woops
<Strangework> ok
<Aztec007> joing #Gentoo
<nickrud> onats: that's the new method, apt will read all the fragments there and combine them to create apt.conf on the fly each time it's called
<Fyda> Johnny_5: Adjust the font sizes, perhaps? If I recall correctly, E allows for changing that for individual elements
<onats> nickrud, which file should i put in Acquire::http::Proxy “http://apt-cache-machine:3142″;?
<nickrud> onats: you'd look for the options there you want to change; if it's not already set, make a new fragment there
<Darius08x> About how big should my swap and root partion be?
<Darius08x> hahaha, oh wow
<Darius08x> Anyways, I've got 160 free MB
<Darius08x> GB*
<tritium> !enter | Darius08x
<ubotu> Darius08x: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Strangework> nickrud: Did it, what I noticed is that when I logged out, I went into a terminal window. later, a box came up saying I was in "low graphics mode" :(
<nickrud> onats: use a new fragment, the reason debian uses those *.d directories is so you or dev's can adjust the behavior without affecting any other package
<Johnny_5> Fyda: how do i get to it?
<Bryan> so this is a weird one: my wifi returns when I get out of suspend. BUT it won't connect to anything. When I type in "sudo modprobe -r -f bcm43xx" and "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" into the terminal it restarts my drivers and THEN I can connect to WAP's. Is there anyway I can put this in a script, so I don't have to type this into a terminal every time I get back form suspend?
<onats> nickrud, so if i just add a file there, it will automatically include it, irregardless of naming convention?
<nickrud> Strangework: put you /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log on that pastebin
<Shadow147> I have an old dell computer with a NVIDIA Geforce2 GTS/PRO graphics card and I can get the glx 3d working
<Shadow147> can't*
<nickrud> onats: it will be read in alphanumeric order.
<MikeOxbigger> Can someone please help me to get flash working on Firefox 64-bit?
<onats> ok, no problem then.. thanks!
<onats> will try it out now..
<MikeOxbigger> Wtf...I cannot see my mouse :(
<Shadow147> I have to use the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers
<onats> nickrud, how would i know btw, if the proxying would work? would you know?
<Strangework> nickrud: yessir, wait.. how do I operate the pastebin?
<nickrud> !nvidia | Shadow147
<ubotu> Shadow147: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Strangework> nickrud: what category do I place it under?
<Fyda> Johnny_5: Are you using E17?
<cvd> Hey thats was the problem. i do not write the first 6
<nickrud> Strangework: open each file in gedit, then copy and paste. Just stick it up there, and put the link here. Category isn't really relevant
<onats> nickrud, i'm planning to use the acquire http proxy, so that the package manager can fall back to the internet, in case the cacher is offline...
<nickrud> onats: I'd make it 90
<Fyda> Johnny_5: In E17, go to the main menu -> Configuration -> Configuration Panel, then under Appearance, open Fonts.
<onats> nickrud, yeah, but upon placing it there, how do i know my system's actually using the proxy, and not the sources from internet repositories?
<MikeOxbigger> Help...I cannot see my mouse pointer...my computer is pwning me >;(
<nickrud> onats: you can see how apt will see it with cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<game> hello lovely ubuntu users,
<Fyda> Johnny_5: The Advanced mode in the Fonts dialog should let you select specific elements (eg. title bars, menu items, menu titles) and adjust their font style
<Johnny_5> i think i may be using e16 because i don't see anything like that
<nickrud> onats: now that I don't know, I've never run a proxy so I've never learned
<Johnny_5> k
<CoasterMaster> whoooo
<onats> nickrud, ok, thanks for your help still... will test it out
<Strangework> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47184/
<Fyda> Johnny_5: Well, I don't have e16, but I figure it should be similar -- probably available in the control panel somewhere.
<game> i would like to know. that my school has WIFI and i cant use chat room. does any one know why?
<Johnny_5> k
<IpMooIng> humm
<game> hmmm
<Fyda> game: They might've blocked it? :P
<IpMooIng> or is that yeehaw
<MikeOxbigger> I cannot see my mouse pointer, and ideas anyone?
<juanbond> Thanks for the help tonight!
<MikeOxbigger> any*
<Bryan> how do you get a script to run automatically after unsuspending?
<UbuntMe> Wasup guys??
<paragonc> is there a way to install from the default cd w/o using a GUI?
<Johnny_5> <MikeOxbigg  er:reboot
<nickrud> Strangework: ok, now the xorg.conf. But possibly, try logging out and check to see if you're using the gnome session or the failsafe session (look under options on the screen)
<game> Fyda: i used wireschirk and it went nuts.. well the network. is using wire shark illegal
<MikeOxbigger> Johnny_5: Okay, but then how do I stop this from happening again?
<MikeOxbigger> And/or what causes it?
<UbuntMe> Hey, i need some quick help.  I just downloaded JAVA from the java website but i dont know how to install it.  The files is  jre-6u3-linux-i586.bin and its on my desktop.  Could one of you possibley give me a code that i could put in the terminal to install this?  Thanks!
<Johnny_5> not sure...i have the same prob on my laptop after loggong in and out alot...then a reboot is all i find that'll fix it
<MikeOxbigger> Okay, thanks Johnny.
<MikeOxbigger> Bee are bee.
<Johnny_5> np
<game> is using wireshirk illegal ?????? on a privet newtwork???????????
<paragonc> anyone?
<cvd> how long the Gutsy its supported?
<paragonc> the GUI runs like crap on a slow cd
<nickrud> !java | UbuntMe
<ubotu> UbuntMe: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<paragonc> seems like i should be able to do a command line install
<UbuntMe> Can someone just give me a terminal command please?  I'm kinda in a rush.
<cvd> what is the terminal command to show the kernel and ubuntu version?
<nickrud> UbuntMe: that factoid is a bit out of date, the web page should be more current
<IpMooIng> u gott learn dude
<nickrud> UbuntMe: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin (you don't need the file from sun)
<Strangework> nickrud: hm.. I have found no xorg.log. :\
<nickrud> Strangework: /etc/X11/xorg.conf <-- conf :)
<Darius08x> About how big should I make my swap and root partiton? I'm installing ubuntu 7.10 desktop edition and it's on a 160GB HDD?
<Strangework> OH!
<Strangework> sorry sorry sorry. >_<
<nickrud> cvd: lsb_release -a
<nickrud> Strangework: no worries, it's all new
<devin_>  Need some help here. I tried reinstalling Konqueror because it kept using 99% cpu and now im getting ( dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system) any idea how to fix this?
<kelsin> Darius08x: swap should be between 2x and 1x of your ram, depending, root can be the rest but I normally make home a separate partition to ease when reinstalling
<devin_> tired it as root
<UbuntMe> nickrud: thanks dude! rock on
<devin_> don't understand
<nickrud> Darius08x: 15gb root, 2xram up to about 2gb, the rest /home
<nickrud> Darius08x: 2gb swap that is
<Bryan> how do you get a script to run automatically after un-suspending?  anyone?
<Darius08x> Ok, thank you nickrud
<cvd> Hey any editor to add 6 spaces/numbers etc  automaticaty in each line?
<alevine> anyone know what library the function XMoveWindow belongs to?
<Strangework> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47185/ here ya go!
<cvd> to the left
<nickrud> Bryan: the scripts in /etc/acpi.d/resume.d get run on resume, but I'd hesitate to mess with that myself
<s1ntax> Are there any data recovery tools i can run on an NTFS drive from ubuntu?
<danayelx> guys, for networking questions where do I go?
<danayelx> well, ubuntu related net questions
<nickrud> Strangework: lspci | grep -i vga , could you show me the one line output of that
<cvd> .
<Strangework> nickrud: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mrAshley> Has anyone gotten the svideo out for an i810 on an HP dv1000 series to work? (or any combination thereof)
<thor> s1ntax none that are linux based that I know of. It might be possible to run some windows software using wine to recover the data
<nickrud> Strangework: ok, I was wondering about the bus id, I guess that's right
<s1ntax> hmm
<Strangework> nickrud: I beg your pardon? I am rather stupid with this stuff. >_<
<annihilus> can someone explain why i am getting sound from cd's over speakers but not from anything else (youtube videos, etc)
<cvd> Diag
<cvd> Dialog
<cvd> DIALOG
<onats> question on apt-cacher, i'm trying to do a proxy method, in my other computers, which point to the server which containts the apt-cacher. now, for the primary source of these "client" pc's, does it need to have the same repository (e.g. us.ubuntu.com, as what is stored/being used by the apt-cacher server)?
<mrAshley> annihilus: just audio cds? that's it?
<danayelx> oh sound, that too, how doe I make it so that my laptop stops making this loud annoying sound when i close it?
<nickrud> Strangework: ok, the config looks right. (I meant the PCI:0:2:0 in the config) . I'd log out, click the options button, and make sure I'm not using the failsafe mode.
<Strangework> nickrud: I will do just that :)
<cvd> its there away so xchat automatically load this channel at statup?
<cvd> or the server
<cvd> ?
<annihilus> mrAshley, yeah just audio cd's
<onats> eny1?
<nickrud> cvd: yes, xchat->network list , select freenode, edit, and click auto connect and add ubuntu to the channel list
<Strangework> nickrud: I am back
<nickrud> Strangework: ok, does the log have anything nice to say? If not, I'm at a loss
<Strangework> nickrud: xorg.0.log I assume?
<mrAshley> annihilus: My first suggestion would be to check your audio volume settings.. do you know how?
<nickrud> Strangework: yes :)
<nickrud> danayelx: it makes that sound when you go to suspend?
<danayelx> well, yeah, i close the laptop
<danayelx> then it starts making the sound
<root_> hi I am having problems with my harddrives  going to about 55C anyone know how I can fix this >?
<nickrud> danayelx: then don't close the lid :) (I don't, because I don't get my screen back)
<danayelx> right, thats the issue, what can we do about it, or is it something that we have to live with?
<danayelx> im used to working on my laptop, walking out w it, and openig it in the next room etc
<nickrud> danayelx: sorry for being a fart there, I make jokes about suspend so I don't cry
<danayelx> with fedora i didnt have this issue
<annihilus77> mrAshley, sry im using a diff name, got kicked randomly
<danayelx> lol
<danayelx> someone turn them ddosers into an heroes plz
<danayelx> :P
<danayelx> stealz their ipods!!!
<Strangework> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47186/ hope this yields good results. >_<
<nickrud> Strangework: the vesa is recognizing your chip; one last try: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf , manually change   intel   to   i810  , log out and try again.
<nickname6324> What text editors do you use for coding ?
<danayelx> gedit
<navynewyorker> Hi I'm a newbie to linux and I need help with an install
<ciclo> i didn't do anything just now, just stay on the desktop, but the utilization of CPU is always higher than 50%. I didn think it's nomoral, and used "top". I found it's naulitus and trackerd who take up so much cpu. I killed them and everything is okay. It's strange; can anybody tell me why did these to process occurs while I didn't open them at all
<Javid> !install | navynewyorker
<ubotu> navynewyorker: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nickrud> nickname6324: my little stuff I use eclipse , emacs , gphpedit , gedit
<nickname6324> thanks nickrud
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | navynewyorker
<ubotu> navynewyorker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kelsin> nickname6324: emacs all the way
<Javid> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: sorry, a bit slow on the draw
<navynewyorker> well I did the install and upon reboot it get a Grub error 17 in the bios prompt
<nickrud> nickname6324: I use eclipse in emacs emulation, by the way :)
<nickname6324> what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: ask your question..
<nickrud> nickname6324: more a response to kelsin , and a plug for emacs
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: what in particular are you having trouble wiht
<nickname6324> lol you respond to me but really mean to respond to kelsin
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: are you trying to dual boot?
<navynewyorker> during start-up i get a "grub error 17" message and the computer locks up
<nickrud> nickname6324: eh, I figured you'd read it all in context, might miss it if directed at kelsin. kelsin seems to follow multiple convo's here easily
<nickname6324> lol
<kelsin> nickname6324: esp when my name is on every other line :)
<Strangework> nickrud: Post up my xorg.0.log?
 * nickrud adds extra text so I can lol
<rabi> navynewyorker: what is ur problem in shortcut.
<Fyda> navynewyorker: Okay, that error is "Cannot mount selected partition". Could have a few different causes.
<nickrud> Strangework: sure, but look at it yourself first: where the others have vesa, you should see i810
<Jack_Sparrow> rabi: He installed and now has grub error.  I asked if he was trying to dual boot.
<onats> anyone here who can help me with apt-cacher?
<Fyda> navynewyorker: How many hard drives are attached to the system?
<navynewyorker> jack: i have winxp installed. made a partition for linux, and install
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: fine.. I dual boot here too..
<Fyda> navynewyorker: also, what did you do during installation? Did you manually edit the partitions?
<navynewyorker> fyda: one 160gb hard drive
<navynewyorker> fyda: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: If you manually created the ext3 (or other) it would work better if you made it smaller and left unallocated space for the installer to do it on its own
<Strangework> nickrud: i810 wasn't found :(
<navynewyorker> with partition magic i made a 20gb partition in winxp
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: you will have an extra ext3.. which we will use
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: partition magic is fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: is that 20 for xp or for Ubuntu
<nickrud> Strangework: either something strange is working here, or I am freaking blind. I'd look for better help, either here or on the forums. Paste links to the log and conf
<navynewyorker> then installed ubuntu unto that partition, using ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: what about swap space?
<UbuntMe> Ok, that thing that someone told me to put into the terminal to get java dident work.  Sooo, how do I install the file jre-6u3-linux-i586.bin thats on my desktop?
<navynewyorker> jack: 2gb
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: can you get to xp.?
<nickrud> UbuntMe: what does java -version in a terminal say?
<navynewyorker> jack: no, it freezes when i get errror 17
<Strangework> nickrud: Hehehe.. My name appeared in that sentence.. Well, thank you for your effort nickrud, I will post them up immediately. I truly appreciate how much you put into my little problem. :)
<nickrud> Strangework: it should be a simple problem ;(
<UbuntMe> oh, hi nickrud,  well, it worked.  But it dosent work..  Like, it installed and everything with no error message, but it dodent do anything
<navynewyorker> I tried hitting "esc" to edit grub, no joy
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: fdisk /mbr     will get you back into windows...  use partition magic and delete the linux partition... boot live and let ubuntu set it up
<nickrud> UbuntMe: by 'doesn't do anything', could you give a concrete example?
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: are you running livecd now
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<navynewyorker> jack: yes
<navynewyorker> I think, I'm running off the CD
 * nickrud notes that factoid
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: do you have a boot floppy?
<navynewyorker> jack: no floopy drive
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: booting live, does that cd offer an option to boot the hard drive?
<navynewyorker> Jack: can't recall, i don't think so
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: fdisk -l      small l   in a cli
<navynewyorker> it's 7.10
<Fyda> Strangework: I am puzzled, too, that it isn't working for you. I'd be interested in your xorg.conf and perhaps the output of 'dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-
<navynewyorker> Cli?
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: terminal window
<Fyda> Strangework: Oops, forgot a closing '
<Strangework> Fyda: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47185/ this is my xorg :)
<UbuntMe> nickrud: ok, I installed it, i try to use a yahoo thing that requires java, and go to the java site and it says i need java.
<nickrud> UbuntMe: what does java -version in a terminal say?
<nickrud> UbuntMe: that is, does it say version 1.6.0 .. etc?
<Fyda> Strangework: Well, that's odd -- the xorg.conf looks fine...
<Jack_Sparrow> Strangework: line 81 or so.. I dont see refresh rates.. that might help
<nickrud> UbuntMe: and, did you do the full line I gave, including the sun-java6-plugin ?
<navynewyorker> Jack: response is, command not found
<UbuntMe> nickrud:  how do i find out?
<UbuntMe> yes, i did
<UbuntMe> wait, maybe not
<Strangework> Jack_Sparrow: oh damn.. X__X what do you think about this?
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker:   sorry  sudo fdisk -l
<nickrud> UbuntMe: java -version in a terminal, will spit out the version you are using. And, dpkg -l 'sun-java*' , the packages with ii at the beginning are installed
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: cut and paste requires Shift Key
<Jack_Sparrow> Strangework: I really need to go.. but I think you are getting the card right but not the monitor info
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: he's getting vesa, not i810 in the log
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I saw that too...
<UbuntMe> paistbin?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<UbuntMe> How do i get to the paisnbin nick?
<navynewyorker> Jack: ok originally showed 4 boot device, then one"/dev/sdb1"
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: one of my lappys gave me fits for res until I corrected that
<UbuntMe> 0
<UbuntMe> tks
<nickrud> Strangework: and Fyda has a very good point: COLUMNS=255 dpkg -l 'xserver-xorg-video-*' , is the intel and i810 listed as installed?
<Strangework> nickrud: I am not sure, how can I check?
<UbuntMe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47187/
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: I dont have time to troubleshoot grub atm..   someone may be able to help.. or boot xp cd into recovery mode and do fdisk /mbr   not to be confused with terminal or cli command line interface.. sorry.  Just getting tired.
<nickrud> Strangework: copy and paste that command, if the line starts with ii it's installed
<Strangework> OH!
<Strangework> whoops. :P
<navynewyorker> Jack: It's cool thanks for your help, good night
<Jack_Sparrow> navynewyorker: navy inspector.. retired in san diego
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all.
<Strangework> goonight!
<UbuntMe> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47187/
<Strangework> nickrud: Found it, both are installed
<IpMooIng> aint just this  server getting hitt
<dwj> hi
<nickrud> UbuntMe: nope, you don't have the plugin installed:  sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<Fyda> !hi | dwj
<ubotu> dwj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nickrud> Strangework: oh, well, it was a thought
<dwj> hehe
<IpMooIng> nickrud: how long u been using  linux
<Strangework> nickrud: Heh, better than what I am doing.. :P
<nickrud> IpMooIng: I switched in 2000
 * IpMooIng sighs 2 yrs ago
<dwj> everybody can't speak english :)
<IpMooIng> i should been on this 15 yrs ago
<nickrud> IpMooIng: heh, me also. I actually used minix, but totally missed linux.
<nickrud> dwj: yup, and there's lots of language specific channels
<IpMooIng> well given mi family background.. wish it was nix
<dwj> ok
<jaypro> whats a good program that plays dvds?
<dwj> ok
<noiesmo> jaypro, vlc player
<nickrud> jaypro: vlc, mplayer, gxine are the most capable ones
<jaypro> vlc? hrmm...i have that and i dont know how to open the file
<Learning-Ubuntu> Hi all, Im trying to run a vnstat frontend on my computer so I dont have to open a terminal always for it. The first step says to confirm whether I have a working PHP setup. Im guessing I do but how would I confirm it. Does being able to browse other forums count?
<jaypro> oh nm...i got it.. but it looks all fucked up
<nickrud> jaypro: open vlc, and file->open disk
<nickname6324> What are your favorite ubuntu Links?>
<nickrud> !libdvdcss | jaypro
<ubotu> jaypro: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nickname6324> !links
<ubotu> Do NOT post links to Gutsy ISO files before an official release announcement is made.  These files are not the final release and will cause confusion.  Doing so will get you removed from the channel.
<jaypro> nickrud yeah i opened it, but it looks all messed up
<jaypro> oh okay.... thanks nickrud
<nickrud> jaypro: you probably need libdvdcss to decrypt the disk
<robrrr> is there somewhere i could get a default copy of: /etc/ssh/ssh_conf
<Tanmaya> I can connect to internet via adsl but it breaks off after some time .. why ?
<dwj> debian and unbuntu are ????
<Strangework> nickrud: okay, I posted up a thread in the ubuntu forums
<paragonc> whats the proper way to change the resolution in 7.10
<Strangework> nickrud: I will check back later tomorrow, now, I am off to bed
<Strangework> Goodnight everyone! :)
<robrrr> good night
<dwj> here !is morning
<Tanmaya> here afternoon
<nickrud> robrrr: you can get a copy of the deb on packages.ubuntu.com, and open it with archive manager
<Learning-Ubuntu> COuld anyone tell me how to make this work http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Networking/vnstat-PHP-frontend-25160.shtml on my Ubuntu machine
<ToddEDM> hey guys, my wife is using the Desktop upstairs, which is connected to the same wifi router as this laptop... is there a way i can send a message up to her.... without actually talking to her ;)
<Pandemic> Hiya
<robrrr> nickrud: thanks
<Pandemic> Quick question: Is there a way to add the nm-applet icon to my menubar?
<dwj> /etc/issue meaning?
<Pandemic> Anyone know how I can add nm-applet to my menu bar?
<nickrud> dwj: inextricably related
<jaypro> worry nickrud, whats that link again?
<jaypro> worry = sorry
<nickrud> !medibuntu | jaypro (I'd do the wget stuff at the bottom)
<ubotu> jaypro (I'd do the wget stuff at the bottom): medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jaypro> ahhh thanks!
<robrrr> nickrud: im new to linux how would i download the package so it won't install, i've only ever used apt-get
<jaypro> hrmm that wasnt the one
<nickrud> robrrr: use these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105
<robrrr> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> robrrr: sorry, wrong person
<UbuntMe> nickrud:   it dident change anything, results where the same
<robrrr> nickrud: lol ok :)
<nickrud> robrrr: you can do sudo apt-get install --download-only ssh-server ; the file will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<nickrud> UbuntMe: hrm, maybe you also need sudo update-alternatives --config java ; choose the sun one. It should be chosen automatically, though
<cvd>  and how how to join more than one network at the same time at starttip, i want Freenode and Undernet
<robrrr> nickrud: great thanks
<nickrud> jaypro: the link I gave just above to robrrr , the link to help.ubuntu.com is the instructions you want
<cvd> ?
<nickrud> cvd, I've never tried more than one, but repeat the stuff you did with freenode?
<cvd> ups my bad
<Shadow147> th is line of code added to xorg.conf works Section "Extensions"    Option  "Composite" "Disable" EndSection
<UbuntMe> nickrud:  so, what do i do?
<Shadow147> any of the errors I got using opengl or uging wine stopped coming up
<nickrud> UbuntMe: again, what does java -version tell you?
<UbuntMe> java version "1.5.0_11"
<UbuntMe> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_11-b03)
<UbuntMe> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_11-b03, mixed mode, sharing)
<regeya> meh.
<nickrud> UbuntMe: ok, do:  sudo update-alternatives --config java  , then select the sun 1.6 you installed
<UbuntMe> nickrud:  select what?
<robrrr> nickrud: i've got the .deb file how to i view the contents?
<nickrud> UbuntMe: have you run that command yet? It has instructions
<ozzloy> can i get some help with this please: http://rafb.net/p/Akimen65.html  ??
<shishio> whew
<ozzloy> i messed with the resolution to get dual monitors going
<nickrud> robrrr: file-roller /var/cache/apt/archives/ssh-server<tab> (hit the tab key to complete the file name), or navigate with the filemanager and right click, open with archive manager
<onats> what's the shortcut key to bring up text terminal from gnome again?
<ozzloy> now i can't get it back to normal
<shishio> MasterShrek: are you there?
<UbuntMe> nickrud:  Press enter to keep the default[*], or type selection number:
<onats> anyone?
<nickrud> UbuntMe: and one of them says java-6 , right?
<nickname6243> Hey all, is there a good program for ubuntu to make beats with?
<robrrr> nickrud: im using the terminal, no gui, im on ubuntu server, still possible?
<UbuntMe> ya
<nickname6243> whichone?
<gvsa123> i'm having trouble installing flash on mozilla in gutsy
<UbuntMe> wait, no
<UbuntMe> no it dosent
<nickname6243> is there any?
<jrib> gvsa123: by mozilla, you mean something other than firefox?
<gvsa123> jrib: oh sorry... i mean Firefox
<nickrud> robrrr: ah, you need to install mc , it's a text file browser. It'll open a deb package
<robrrr> nickrud: thanks! :)
<jrib> gvsa123: you should just need to visit a page that requires flash and click on "install" on the yellow bar that pops up
<gvsa123> jrib: i clicked on install missing plugins and installed the adobe plugin, but i still can't view flash.. youtube for example
<nickrud> robrrr: mc is just fantastic in a terminal
<jrib> gvsa123: ah, when did you do this?
<gvsa123> jrib: just last night... there were two options for plugins... i chose the adobe...
<nickrud> UbuntMe: if you did:  sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin , yes it's there
<MLeBlanc> Hello there, is anybody running WoW on Ubuntu?
<jrib> gvsa123: yes, adobe released a new version so you won't be able to use the package in apt until it is updated.  For now, you can download the tar.gz from adobe and install the plugin intor ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<daya> what command is used to run webcam
<daya> I have run dmesg, and it says its already detected
<robrrr> nickrud: thanks im really not enjoying vi, infact vi is driving me a bit crazy
<yuaoki> HI I have a wusb54AG and I want to use it in ubuntu what can I do?
<nickrud> robrrr: it's time to move up to emacs then, or down to nano for quicky stuff
<daya>  camorama, gives error, could not connect to device (/dev/video0)
<robrrr> nickrud: ok thanks
<nickrud> MLeBlanc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft is supposed to work, I have an ati so I skip 3d for now
<yuaoki> I have a linksys wireles usb adapter and I want to use it in Ubuntu what can I do?
<MLeBlanc> nickrud: Thank you.
<nickrud> !wireless | yuaoki
<ubotu> yuaoki: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kraut> moin
<LimCore> does ubuntu supoport flash?
<nickrud> LimCore: flash, not shockwave
<LimCore> gnash sucks,  and adobe flash (for amd64) sucks even more, both fail to play correctly youtube
<LimCore> how to watch youtube on ubuntu amd64
<jrib> LimCore: youtube plays fine here with flash with nspluginwrapper on amd64
<LimCore> jrib: in firefox it says I dont have flash at all
<ssam> i need to mount my ntfs partition
<ssam> help
<jrib> !ntfs > ssam (read the private message from ubotu)
<LimCore> I clicked ffox to install it, restared, now ffox says it have flash, but still nothing plays
<jrib> LimCore: yes, adobe released a new version so you won't be able to use the package in apt until it is updated
<nickname6243> Hey all, is there a good program for ubuntu to make beats with?
<jrib> !flash64 > limcore (read the private message from ubotu)
<ssam> does 7.10 has diskmounter by default?
<nickrud> jrib: I've been thinking about giving 64bit another chance, are there any gotcha's left?
<jrib> LimCore: that page has manual instructions for using nspluginwrapper, just note that there is a package for nspluginwrapper in gutsy so do not convert an rpm
<LimCore> hmm thanx jrib
<jrib> nickrud: sun java plugin is all I can think of
<nickrud> jrib: and that can be got around ...
<nickname6243> IS there anyway to find the origin of my crashes/lockups?
<jrib> nickrud: yep, that's the only thing that ubuntu does not automatically take care of for you.  There are some windows movie codecs too that you only get from w32codecs
<nickname6243> automatix2
<jrib> !automatix | nickname6243
<ubotu> nickname6243: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<nickrud> jrib: thanks
<nickname6243> lol
<ssam> jrib: As of Ubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake) there is slightly more NTFS writing support
<ssam> through a very experimental NTFS FUSE module. Using this seems to work but
<ssam> is NOT recommended. Do you want to use this? [no]
<ssam> what should i do?
<UbuntMe> nickrud:  Arg...  dident work.. Oh well, thanks for helping me.
<jrib> ssam: umm, there is no such thing as 6.04.  What docs are these exactly?  And what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ssam> 7.10
<ssam> id mount it manually if ud guide me
<nickrud> my favorite text substitution: w f m -> Worked For Me™
<onats> does anyone know how i can change X resolution in command prompt?
<ssam> but i am using diskmounter
<jrib> ssam: and my first question?
<ssam> i dont understand what docs?
<ssam> could u ellaborate place
<jrib> ssam: where did you read what you just pasted
<jrib> ?
<ssam> oh
<ssam> terminal
<ssam> the link u sent me
<jrib> !enter | ssam
<ubotu> ssam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ssam> said cd wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<jrib> ssam: just use ntfs-config
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > ssam (read the private message from ubotu)
<ssam> its not showing...the partitions are not visible
<jrib> ssam: with ntfs-config?
<linxuz3r_> sup guys
<ssam> dont know about that just letting you know the partitions are not visible....
<jrib> ssam: visible where?
<ssam> on ubuntu i cant see them let alone access them
<shishio> guys, i am currently installing Flash on my Mozilla and it has two options which will i pick: the Gnash SWF player or the Adobe Flash player... ?
<jrib> ssam: where are you looking
<jrib> !who | ssam
<ubotu> ssam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shishio> guys, i am currently installing Flash on my Mozilla and it has two options which will i pick: the Gnash SWF player or the Adobe Flash player... ?
<ssam> jrib: i cant seemt o see my partitions on ubuntu GUI though fdisk -l makes them visible on the terminal there not mounted it says
<nickname6243> Hey you know wha't sucks?
<jrib> shishio: no need to repeat.  gnash is open source and adobe is the official adobe one.  Trying to install adobe's at the moment will probably fail, so if you want that one, you should download the tar.gz from adobe and install it manually to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<jrib> ssam: ok, use ntfs-config then
<ssam> alright
<gvsa124> jrib: what was that path
<jrib> gvsa124: path for?
<gvsa124> jrib: oh there you go.. someone has the same problem as i do
<shishio> jrib: so i can choose the adobe flash player riht>?
<shishio> rught*?
<gvsa124> jrib: the mozilla plugin
<ssam> jrib: one more thing.......do you know how to compile a code?
<gvsa124> jrib: do i have to uninstall the adobe i got from the plugin finder?
<jrib> shishio: I just said it will probably not work at the moment because adobe has a new version and the package has not been updated.  But you can try of course.  I recommend installing manually to ~/.mozilla/plugins/ until the package is updated.
<shishio> jrib: okey
<jrib> gvsa124: doesn't matter, but if you leave it installed, you will be notified of the updated package when it arrives
<jrib> !compile > ssam (read the private message from ubotu)
<ssam> thanks
<jrib> ssam: it is very rare that you will need to compile something on ubuntu
<gvsa124> jrib: even if i manually install the flash player 9... it will update and fix itself automatically?
<cocox> does anybody has the link to "fashion desktops" in ubuntu forums?? i used to but now is lost i have been searching and i cant found it
<ozzloy> can i get some help with this please: http://rafb.net/p/Akimen65.html  ??
<jrib> gvsa124: the package installs to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/.  You will install manually to ~/.mozilla/plugins/.  Firefox will prefer the one in ~
<ssam> jrib: i need to convert flv to avi there is a site which said this is the code save it as as a file.sh and all that
<ozzloy> screen resolution changing messed up compiz, please help
<ozzloy> ?
<gvsa124> jrib: i see... thanks a lot
<jrib> ssam: that's a shell script, you don't compile it
<ssam> jrib: then what do i do?
<xyvuoeua> argh! pirates. i need some help. i've been toiling for an hour now and i can't get vlc to play back this fricken wmv trailer. it's wierd because it plays in beos but not on linux.
<jrib> ssam: I would recommend opening it in a text editor and reading it first to make sure it is safe.  You can execute it by making it executable first (chmod +x FILENAME.sh) and then executing it (./FILENAME.sh).  Or, just have the shell read it (sh FILENAME.sh).  You need to be in the directory where FILENAME.sh is located
<jrib> !cli > ssam (read the private message from ubotu)
<cocox> does anybody has the link to "fashion desktops" in ubuntu forums?? i used to but now is lost i have been searching and i cant found it
<jrib> ssam: make sure you read the extra links at the bottom
<subzero800> How do I install 3 packages at once and ignore dependancy errors?
<rabi> does anybody need help?
<xyvuoeua> i do
<xyvuoeua> argh! pirates. i need some help. i've been toiling for an hour now and i can't get vlc to play back this fricken wmv trailer. it's wierd because it plays in beos but not on linux.
<rabi> xyvuoeua: what's the problem
<xyvuoeua> access_file access error: cannot open file /home/a/Desktop/Move_up_ladies_640x360.wmv (Permission denied)
<xyvuoeua> main input error: no suitable access module for `/home/a/Desktop/Move_up_ladies_640x360.wmv'
<subzero800> rabi,
<subzero800> I need help
<chief> hi, I installed ubuntu sound studio, it install another kernel ( I think judging from the grub menu ), but when it boots into xorg it crashes any idea why? considering it should be using the xorg.conf that I'm using now which is functional.
<subzero800> How do I install 3 packages at once and ignore dependancy errors?
<rabi> subzero800: yah
<subzero800> rabi: if they are all downloaded to a directory
<rabi> subzero800: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<rabi> subzero800: do they depend upon each other?
<subzero800> yes
<syndr0> would anyone be able to tell me why im having problem with flash on browsers?
<syndr0> would having an olde computer make a difference?
<syndr0> i mean mine can run flash well it did before
<rabi> subzero800: then you install these three package seperately, "sudo dpkg -i package", ignore dependency problem for a while.
<syndr0> but now on firefox it cause it to freeze ubuntu
<rabi> subzero800: then finally you give a command "sudo apt-get -f install".
<syndr0> and on and konqueror loads flash but it doesnt play correctly
<rabi> subzero800: it will install these three package and manage dependency.
<subzero800> rabi, thanks
<chief> can I have kde & gnome, on the same system ? (gnome was installed first)
<Darius08x> I'm trying to install a LAMP server on ubuntu 7.10 desktop edition. When I sudo apt-get apache2 it says "E: INvalid operation apache2" Wut am I doing wrong. Is there an easier way to download everything I want with just a single command or something?
<doviov> have apache running- can access my 192.x.x.x/drupal OK but getting error at / and no welcome to apache webpage
<cewe-xk> hauiki
<subzero800> rabi, what does the -f mean, I mean, I realizes that it equates to checking/installing, but what does it mean?
<syndr0> anyone have problems with youtube on firefox?
<ace09> hi everybody
<joe__> I'm running a shoutcast server, all is running fine, however, its a bit annoying that I have to use 2 terminals so that I can run to files seperately.  any suggestions?
<ace09> im just new here
<ace09> tc
<joe__> two* files
<ketrox> syndr0, u mean firefox crash while trying to play some videos ?
<marsmissions> hello.
<syndr0> yeah
<ace09> i dont have probs.. install the plugs
<syndr0> ketrox, exactly
<nickrud> Darius08x: sudo apt-get install apache2
<rabi> ace09: what is ur problem?
<Darius08x> oh I'm dumb
<Darius08x> INSTALL. THanks nick. xD
<xyvuoeua> i need help !
<xyvuoeua> help me
<ketrox> that's a bug in the flash plugin it happens with epiphany too
<nickname6243> whats wrong
<nickrud> Darius08x: been doing this for years, typed something like that yesterday :)
<Darius08x> Haha.
<xyvuoeua> access_file access error: cannot open file /home/a/Desktop/Move_up_ladies_640x360.wmv (Permission denied)
<ozzloy> ok, so the problem is "fixed" now
<xyvuoeua> main input error: no suitable access module for `/home/a/Desktop/Move_up_ladies_640x360.wmv'
<ssam> jrib:  ntfs config is not mounting the drives
<ssam> jrib:  thanks but the drives are still not mounted can u help me mount them using the terminal
<Darius08x> Now it can't find the package.
<ozzloy> in the sense that things are working.  but i don't know why or if it will return when i reboot
<xyvuoeua> help me please
<autarkis> i also have a question for someone, after x.
<nickname6243> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<autarkis> Ubuntu stalls on the loading screen (for the livecd/initial install).
<autarkis> Thoughts?
<nickname6243> what ubuntu? what specs?
<autarkis> It's when the cursor is going back and forth (like Kit in KnightRider)
<autarkis> Newest desktop from the website.
<chief> can I have kde & gnome, on the same system ? (gnome was installed first)
<nickname6243> what an unclear analogy
<autarkis> 1 sec
<nickname6243> chief, yes
<autarkis> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ketrox> chief, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nickname6243> not running at the same time tho
<autarkis> That version.
<chief> ketrox : that will give me both ?
<nickname6243> okay, what is inside the box?
<racarter> what is the iptables command to turn off firewalls?
<nickname6243> vid card?d
<ketrox> chief, then you can select from gdm
<racarter> turn off all rules
<nickname6243> -h4x
<chief> ketrox: thanks :)
<autarkis> nick, was that ? for me?
<xyvuoeua> i need help
<nickname6243> yes you do
<racarter> what is the command to turn off all firewall rules?
<gwark> hallo.  I just installed 7.10....but im using livecd 7.04 now because I dont know how to access my wireless network.  it works fine in 7.04.   anyone help me please?
<thor> racarter there is no one command...you delete all the rules and iptables is effectively turned off
<Darius08x> I can't seem to apt-get apache2 it says the package is missing. Any hellp?
<racarter> what is the command to delete all rules?
<pg> My thinkpad laptop no longer suspends or hybernates since a few days ago.  Here is the relevant part of /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/da0447de  .  I suppose some upgrade caused this.  How can I fix it?
<autarkis> it's a madhouse in here.
<lirit> how can I maximize window vertically?
<gwark> i have a 3945 wireless card in my laptop, 710 recognises it, says its connected, but .... isnt.  704 works fine. anyone know the fix, if any?
<cvd> Damn, any program to screenshot a custom area and not the desktop or the active windows only?
<mediahunter> does anyone here know anything about acer-acpi and acerwificontroller
<mediahunter> acerwificontroller is supposed to be a front end but i can not seem to find it so i can run it
<mediahunter> anyone here think they may be able to help
<FunnyLookinHat> mediahunter, your best bet with something like that is probably to search ubuntuforums.org or google around.
<Voyage_> what is the command to turn off all firewall rules ?
<cvd> there like 1,000ś in windows but i cant find 1 in linux :-(
<mediahunter> i have installed them both
<mediahunter> that is not the issue the issue is dont know where to find it on my system once installed
<Darius08x> Why isn't it letting me create files in my filesystem? How do i logon as the root user? I should already be but it says I'm not owner and don't have permission
<pg> cvd: I don't know anything about Windows, but you can take a screenshot of the whole screen and cut out the area you want to keep.
<ketrox> Darius08x, sudo -i
<Darius08x> thank you
<cvd> thats the last thing i wanna do, i never have to do that in the past
<viro> how  much of a fps  hit do you get for runing games in wine?
<sunogbaga> help anyone i'm getting this problem E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ketrox> sunogbaga, close synaptic
<mediahunter> anyone here think they can help me i have a acer aspire 3680 with atheros wifi whipset i want to get it to work someone said to install acer-apci and acerwificontroller
<ketrox> or any apt-get frontend
<rabi> Hello! I need help.
<Darius08x> Hmm, that didn't do what I wanted it. I need to create a file in /etc/apt/ and when I right-click it won't let me crate a folder or document. I'm sorta new to dubuntu so I don't know what to do
<sunogbaga> @ketrox - thnx ,, however synaptic isn't running
<GOdFAThe1> Zhaozhou: Hey you there buddy?
<pg> !justask | rabi
<ubotu> rabi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ketrox> Darius08x, sudo -i makes u root in the terminal
<rabi> ubotu: I am facing problem while installing flashplugin-nonfree.
<sunogbaga> nope.. no frontend for apt is running
<GOdFAThe1> Anyone ever install q3 in linux?
<ketrox> Darius08x,  if u want to  run naustilus as root login as root in the console (sudo -i) then type nautilus
<sunogbaga> huh! that was weird...
<spongebob> hi does anyone here knows a good .kar and .midi player for ubuntu that supports "channel" editing. I know pykaraoke exists and it's a good one but you can't edit or view the channelds. KMid exists but to tell you guys the truth it's crappy and useless pykaraoke are a lot better but i'm lookin for midi/kar player that supports channel viewing and editing.
<mediahunter> how do i turn on a kernel module
<cvd> i have to ask to ask a question or just ask?
<GOdFAThe1> just ask
<ketrox> mediahunter, modprobe i guess
<sunogbaga> thnx ketrox.. suddenly.. apt worked again...
<Darius08x> That did it for me, thank you ketrox
<mediahunter> what would be the command string tho
<mediahunter> is is acer-acpi that is the module
<ketrox> modprobe module_name
<pg> My thinkpad laptop no longer suspends or hybernates since a few days ago.  Here is the relevant part of /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/da0447de  .  I suppose some upgrade caused this.  Help?
<indhu> hello sir , how to connect the projector
<gwark> my intel wireless chipset recognises and works under 704, but not 710.  does anyone know how to fix this please ?
<GOdFAThe1> Does anyone know why a program would tell me there is no hardware acceleration in the terminal when executing the program?
<indhu> here im not able to connect the projector, when im connecting it is in black
<indhu> so give me an idea over the connection of projector
<gwark> fuckit im going back to 704.
<mediahunter> can someone please help me get my atheros wifi card to work
<slytherin> Is anybody able to install anjuta in gutsy?
<pg> indhu: usually the projector cable ends with a jack that is similar to a monitor cable jack.  Plug it in where you would usually plug in a monitor cable into the computer
<spongebob> slytherin : i did
<rabi> slytherin: sudo apt-get install anjuta. or you can just install it from add/remove programs
<pg> indhu: then with some computers you have to push Fn+F7
<slytherin> spongebob: Fro official repositories? I am getting error.
<spongebob> <slytherin> : what error?
<slytherin> rabi: Thanks. I know how to install packages. Problem is beyond that point.
<slytherin> spongebob: Package anjuta has no installation candidate
<aantn> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sunogbaga> slytherin: add repositories
<netsrot> GOdFAThe1: yes I have installed q3 a few times in linux.
<pg> mediahunter: have you checked that it is supported - see the list linked from the Networking & Wireless sectio fo the Ubuntu forums
<spongebob> <slytherin> :  maybe there's no link for the package fro the repo
<Darius08x> Hmm. Sudo apt-get install apache2 didn't work. It was saying could not find package or something. I googled the program made a apt.conf file, and now it says E: syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf:2: Extra junk at end of file.
<slytherin> sunogbaga: I have all repositories active.
<Darius08x> What exactly am I suppose to put there?
<spongebob> <slytherin> :  got to the anjuta website and copy their repository address
<mediahunter> supported by wht utilites
<mediahunter> it is supported by both ndiwrapper and madwifi
<mediahunter> i just cna not get it to work
<slytherin> spongebob: Yes, I can do that. I was just wondering is this is known bug.
<ketrox> Darius08x, you messed your apt.conf
<Darius08x> D: ketrox I didn't have a apt.conf before.
<Darius08x> unless it's hidden
<Darius08x> >.>
<spongebob> <slytherin> :  no it only happens if the link to package is broken try sudo apt-get update
<sunogbaga> slytherin: did you apt-get upgrade?
<sunogbaga> i mean update
<pg> Darius08x: Which versio of Ubuntu are you using?
<nickrud> Darius08x: not hidden, just parted out in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d . Delete the apt.conf you created, run sudo apt-get install apache2 again, and paste the complete error on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<spongebob> <sunogbaga> : sunog baga ka dyan
<Darius08x> pg:  7.10 desktop edition
<sunogbaga> spongebob: hahah pinoy!!
<Zhaozhou> GOdFAThe1, im here. (:
<spongebob> <sunogbaga> : shhhhh secret
<mediahunter> so no help
<penguincentral> hi.  my monitor is 1280x1024, yet my screen res is 1792x1344 and it won't change.  Any ideas?
<slytherin> sunogbaga: Found the problem. I had some preferences set in /etc/apt/preferences regards to anjuta. Looks like they got carried from feisty when I was using their repository instead of official repository
<pg> Darius08x: then you should not need an apt.conf file.  apache2 is in the repositories.
<sunogbaga> spongebob: cge.. pm
<Darius08x> pg:  I'm just doing what googled said. I deleted the file now though. It still says reading package lists, bulding tree..reading state info, then goes to say E: couldn't find package apache2
<spongebob> <slytherin> : you did the dist upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<BobSapp> this is strange, normally ubuntu says it cant find the nvidia kernel driver, but when i boot into rescue mode it can startx?
<pg> mediahunter: do you have madwifi module loaded and ndiswrapper unloaded?
<slytherin> spongebob: Yes, I did
<spongebob> <slytherin> : the anjuta website has an info and there's is a particular file you need to delete as it is no longer needed check their website for more info
<nickrud> Darius08x: applications->add/remove, preferences button, make sure all the sources are ticked. Then, close, close, and try the install again
<mediahunter> nither
<mediahunter> i was trying the acer-apci
<mediahunter> acer-acpi
<mediahunter> i mean
<mediahunter> it does not seem to work or i can not fig it out
<GOdFAThe1> does anyone know how to install the latest ATI mobility drivers?
<slytherin> spongebob: Yes. Solved my problem. Thanks for all the help.
<mediahunter> so the next best thing i guess madwifi is beter then ndiswrapper
<spongebob> hi does anyone here knows a good .kar and .midi player for ubuntu that supports "channel" editing. I know pykaraoke exists and it's a good one but you can't edit or view the channelds. KMid exists but to tell you guys the truth it's crappy and useless pykaraoke are a lot better but i'm lookin for midi/kar player that supports channel viewing and editing.
<parth> hello i wanted to create a custom distro of mine
<parth> using gutsy
<lazarus_lupine> what do you have in mind?
<parth> i used the method suggested on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ketrox> GOdFAThe1, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Darius08x> nickrud: Thank you, that did it. Nothing in there was checked at all
<sunogbaga> slytherin: can u search the package using synaptic.., this problem happens if apt cannot find the package
<parth> whenever i try to install a package it gives me an error saying
<sunogbaga> ooops solved
<scottux> helloo
<parth> Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<spongebob> sunogbaga : slytherin's prob has been resovled... :D
<parth> how do i solve this
<sunogbaga> spongebob: sorry... sorry saw it after i posted
<GOdFAThe1> ketrox:  thank you
<nickrud> !components | Darius08x (this will explain what you enabled)
<ubotu> Darius08x (this will explain what you enabled): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<scottux> anyone here familiar with NAS usage under linux?
<pg> mediahunter: then install the madwifi-tools package, load the module (I guess "modprobe madwifi" or something) and try again
<Darius08x> Ok, I'll look at it some, thank you.
<mediahunter> ok
<indhu> here im not able to connect the projector, when im connecting it is in black please
<mediahunter> i will give it a try
<scottux> doesn't anyone know enough about NAS usage enough to want to help me?
<scottux> please?
<pg> My thinkpad laptop no longer suspends or hybernates since a few days ago.  Here is the relevant part of /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/da0447de  .  I suppose some upgrade caused this.  How can I fix it?
<thor> scottux no one has any idea what your problem is...so how can we know if we can help?
<pg> scottux: what is NAS?
<scottux> Network accessable storage
<scottux> sorry
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> enough with the incest talk, I'm going to bed!
<parth>  hello i wanted to create a custom distro of mine using gutsy i used the method suggested on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization whenever i try to install a package it gives me an error saying Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<pg> scottux: describe your problem and if someone knows they will help you
<GOdFAThe1> ketrox:  The terminal says I am using software acceleration innstead of hardware after I run those commands, any thoughts?
<scottux> anywho, my problem is not at all with using my network accessible storage drive, more with how to figure out what the ip address it is
<scottux> from there I think I could figure my own way out of my problems
<ketrox> GOdFAThe1, you used  method1 or method2 ?
<GOdFAThe1> method1
<thor> scottux you can see the ip address of the server by opening a terminal and typing 'ifconfig' at the prompt
<thor> scottux but you should really set a static ip address for an NAS server
<scottux> such as ifconfig eth0(my ethernet)
<ketrox> GOdFAThe1, try the scond the first wont install the lastest drivers
<scottux> thor: I don't exactly know how to do so...any pointers?
<GOdFAThe1> ok brb
<sunogbaga> scottux: ifconfig
<pg> scottux: see thor's messages
<GOdFAThe1> ketrox: is there a way to get a device listing in linux?
<rabi> hello everybody, i am facing problem installing flash.
<scottux> so, ifconfig --help and sort it out, or what
<ketrox> GOdFAThe1, lspco lsusb
<rabi> is anybody there who can help?
<ketrox> GOdFAThe1, lspci lsusb
<pg> !justask | rabi
<ubotu> rabi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pg> My thinkpad laptop no longer suspends or hybernates since a few days ago.  Here is the relevant part of /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/da0447de  .  I suppose some upgrade caused this.  How can I fix it?
<Noir__> Hey
<rabi> pg: I am facing problem installing flash.
<GOdFAThe1> ketrox: the device profile says VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
<GOdFAThe1> ketrox:  I wonder why I am getting a MESA issue when trying to run a program?
<Noir__> Anyways I can't seem to install 7.10 it tell me "can't display video mode" or something I looked up online and it told me it was a monitor issue
<alvin> hi
<Noir__> Can anyone confirm the alternative cd will let me install?
<ketrox> GOdFAThe1, what gives u fglrxinfo ?
<shishio> guys, any idea how can in open and play .exe files??
<pg> rabi: can you be a bit more specific?  What flash - a flash player, a flash plugin to mozilla?  Which one?  How are you trying and what is the problem?
<GOdFAThe1> ketrox: it says its not installed
<pg> shishio: install the wine package
<ketrox> GOdFAThe1,  then install using the guide
<ketrox> :)
<shishio> pg: where can i get wine package
<GOdFAThe1> ketrox:  ok brb
<Noir__> package manager
<rabi> pg: flashplugin-nonfree, when i install it, it downloads flahs.....tar.gz file from server and says md5 checksum error. or something.
<ketrox> shishio, sudo apt-get install wine
<scottux> ifconfig isn't giving me any useful ip addresses. I have a wireless card (internet connection) and a gigabit ethernet card connected directly to my NAS server
<shishio> kk ill try
<sunogbaga> scottux: ifconfig.. find the line that says inet addr.
<thor> scottux are you running ifconfig on the server?
<shishio> ketrox: after installing how do i use this?
<sunogbaga> scottux: do this on the remote machine
<ketrox> shishio, wine somefile.exe
<scottux> inet6 addr has a funky hex code, not a familiar ip address
<sunogbaga> shishio: wine config
<scottux> sunobaga: the remote machine is a self contained linux based NAS drive. no screen, no ssh, just an ethernet port
<sunogbaga> shishio: wine <file.exe>
<shishio> ketrox: do i need to locate the file location on that ?
<sunogbaga> ow
<scottux> *sunogbaga
<shishio> sunogbaga: same to u
<pg> shishio: from the repositories.  From the system menu, choose System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager.  Then from the list of packages, find "wine" and install it.
<thor> scottux do you have the docs on the drive? There should be a way to address the box to configure it...maybe via a web interface?
<pg> rabi: tell me exactly what it says
<sunogbaga> shishio: are you running an installer?
<scottux> thor: yes, web interface is the usual method, but typically that's accessed via windows machine at address \\mybookworld\
<scottux> thor: and I can't manage to get there from linux
<rabi> pg: it downloads: the file from server, then says md5 checksum error, flashplugin-nonfree not installed.
<shishio> sunogbaga: i am trying to run one of my windows xp programs
<GOdFAThe1> ketrox: ok lol I did the flgrxinfo and it reloaded my session lol
<sunogbaga> scottux: can you access it using windows box? via web interface?
<sunogbaga> shishio: i suggest you install it first using wine
<Player> What DNS server software is recommended for someone with simple needs on Ubuntu 7.10?
<thor> scottux if that is what you are using in windows it should work in linux...assuming you are on the same network
<lazarus_lupine> rabi, have you tried apt-get remove --purge flash-plugin-nonfree and then reinstalling?
<scottux> sunogbaga: ultimately if it comes to that, I suppose. I was attempting to leave the awful thing behind completely
<sunogbaga> shishio: run wine <installer.exe>
<scottux> thor: I am. The same computer even.
<thor> scottux if nothing else, you should be able to ping mybookworld and find the address
<slytherin> Player: dnsmasq
<GOdFAThe1> ketrox: I assume that is what is supposed to happen eh?
<rabi> lazarus_lupine: yah i tried it, but not succeed.
<Player> slytherin, thanks
<shishio> sunogbaga: are you pinoy? can u help me
<lazarus_lupine> hmm
<scottux> thor: i"ll give that a shot
<owen1> I am trying to connect to my ubuntu via vnc viewer (Preferences->Remote Desktop). I get "connection refused". any ideas?
<sunogbaga> shishio: yes
<shishio> sunogbaga: hay salamat
<sunogbaga> shishio: pm me
<scottux> thor: simply "ping mybookworld" in terminal?
<thor> owen1 did you set a vnc password (vncpasswd)
<eggroll> Hello
<shishio> sunogbaga: hmm... are you still there
<owen1> thor: yes, but got the same error (in the vnc, i only have field for ip. where do u enter this password?)
<scottux> hello eggroll
<thor> scottux  right....it should return the ip address
<rabi> is there any method to install manually Adobe Flash Player?
<scottux> unfortunately it returns: "unknown host mybookworld"
<sunogbaga> scottux: should your device supposedly has a default ip when connecting to a network?? (just a guess)
<shishio> rabi: i got the same problem too
<thor> owen1 you will be prompted for the password when you connect
<sunogbaga> shishio: yes i am
<shishio> sunogbaga: reply ka naman pm ko
<sunogbaga> shishio: what software are u using?
<owen1> thor: I get "connection refused" immediately.
<spongebob> hi does anyone here knows a good .kar and .midi player for ubuntu that supports "channel" editing. I know pykaraoke exists and it's a good one but you can't edit or view the channelds. KMid exists but to tell you guys the truth it's crappy and useless pykaraoke are a lot better but i'm lookin for midi/kar player that supports channel viewing and editing.
<sunogbaga> shishio: registered ka ba? i can't receive you p
<owen1> thor: (with or without password)
<scottux> sunogbaga: supposedly, yes.
<shishio> sunogbaga: im non registered...
<rabi> can we install flalsh player by converting rpm package into deb package?
<thor> owen1, are you running the vncserver on the ubuntu computer, and are you using the right ip address
<owen1> thor: maybe i need to add a port?
<thor> owen1 and do you have 590x open to the ubuntu box
<owen1> thor: i went to preferences->remote desktop. is it enough?
<thor> owen1 if you are using :1 for the server you need port 5901 open
<sunogbaga> shishio: wat software are you trying to run?
<pg> rabi: the deb package jsut downloads the file from Adobe and installs it.  The message you got was that the file was not downloaded correctly.
<spongebob> <rabi> : actually you can just copy the xpi and other .so to mozilla plugins dir
<Noir56> Whats faster ndiswrapper or the built in drivers in the kernel?
<sunogbaga> scottux: but?
<shishio> sunogbaga: im trying to run Silkroad online on ubuntu
<owen1> thor: i didn't understand your last comment...if i am using what>
<owen1> thor: ?
<rabi> spongebob: can't we install from rpm package, i.e. in adobe site?
<thor> owen1 how did you start the vncserver in ubuntu?
<scottux> well, I don't exactly know what that address is
<sunogbaga> shishio: install silkroad first using wine.. wine <installer.exe>
<grindcore> http://www.trosch.org/lif/cannibalism.html   this is bad. they dont know what they want to eat
<scottux> sunogbaga i don't have a clue what it is
<spongebob> <rabi> : you can't ... you have to convert rpm to deb try sudo alien --script yourplayer.rpm
<owen1> thor: preferences->remote desktop. i checked a few checkboxes
<owen1> thor: am i missing something?
<scottux> sunogbaga and thor: I'm trying to figure out what the default might be.
<shishio> sunogbaga: okey
<thor> owen1 in a terminal type 'ps ax | grep vnc' and see if vnc is running
<sunogbaga> scottux: the manufacturer should have docs for this
<owen1> thor: ok, 1 sec
<pg> rabi: an rpm package would probably do the same thing, though I'm not sure.  You can download the installation file yourself from Adobe and install it, but then you have to remember that it is installed, where it is installed and what version it is/
<shishio> sunogbaga: u have a YM>? can i pm u in YM>? OMG thanks i finaly seen pinoy on ubuntu
<sunogbaga> shishio: erwin003
<rabi> spogebob: yah i will convert it to deb
<scottux> sunogbaga: they do, but I swear they're the worst docs you could possibly ask for
<owen1> thor: yes.
<pg> My thinkpad laptop no longer suspends or hybernates since a few days ago.  Here is the relevant part of /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/da0447de  .  I suppose some upgrade caused this.  How can I fix it?
<spongebob> shishio : papatayin kita kaya magtago ka na
<owen1> thor: 19733 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep vnc
<spongebob> lolz
<sunogbaga> scottux: well you will just need the IP
<Player> slytherin, I'm just running an email server with no DNS, no caching, etc. is dnsmasq appropriate for me?
<shishio> sunogbaga: hahaha
<owen1> thor: do i need to open a port on my router?
<sunogbaga> shishio: bakit?
<thor> owen1 you aren't running vncserver in ubuntu. In a terminal type 'vncserver :1'
<owen1> thor: ok
<scottux> sunogbaga: right. I can actually access the drive via samba (i.e. smb:\\mybookworld\public or through System > Administration > Network and navigating through the Windows Network
<thor> owen1 then try to access the computer remotely again
<sunogbaga> scottux: what else would you like to do with the device?
<owen1> thor: it asks me to install one of the following: thightvncserver, vnc4server or vncserver. which one should i install
<owen1> thor: ?
<spongebob> vnc4server
<GOdFAThe1> can anyone help me with hardware acceleration?
<spongebob> install both vnc and vnc4
<owen1> spongebob: ok
<scottux> if I can get the ip address, I can connect and enable ssh, and from there install php or rtorrent or any other number of neat self contained apps
<spongebob> scottux : yes.... you can
<scottux> sunogbaga: and I'd like to
<ace09> hi can sum1 plase help me.. how can i set back my gnome settings.. cus after i restarted my copmuter im now on the kde settings and some preferences wont take effect... im using ubuntu 7.10 please sum help...
<ace09> please need help... how can i set back my gnome settings... cus im now on the KDE settings...
<gordonjcp> !repeat | ace09
<ubotu> ace09: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eses> how to enable ethernet interface (eth0)? help any one?
<thor> ace09 you choose kde or gnome on the login screen. Logout and look for sessions on the login screen
<rabi> yah, i installed it.
<scottux> thanks all for the assistance, I was hoping to avoid this, but I'm rebooting into windows to fix the ip issue.
<rabi> shishio: I solved the problem.
<eses>  how to enable ethernet interface (eth0)? help any one?
<shishio> rabi: how?
<shishio> sunogbaga: can u check ur YM>?
<rabi> shishio: do u use firefox?
<shishio> rabi: yes
<rabi> download this file: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<sunogbaga> eses: ifup eth0
<eses> ?
<sunogbaga> eses: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<rabi> shishio: extract it and run "sudo ./flashplayer-installer"
<rabi> shishio: then give browser path to /usr/lib/firefox
<shishio> rabi: sudo what?
<rabi> shishio: it will automatically install.
<shishio> i have upt it on desktop lol
<rabi> shishio: sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<nanotalk> hi, I have a standard ubuntu desktop cd; is it possible to install using text-mode?
<shishio> rabi: flash installer is in my desktop
<rabi> extract it.
<rabi> shishio: extract it.
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ s2ram; bash: s2ram: command not found" although the uswsusp package is installed. Why does Gutsy provide no program package which includes s2ram?
<shishio> rabi: i have done extracting it
<rabi> shishio: then point to extracted folder from terminal.
<zewb> hey
<zewb> how do you get a mouse cursor in the command line
<zewb> i forgot what you need to do it
<mediahunter> anyone have any thoughts on geubuntu
<mediahunter> or linuxMint
<zewb> im using arch
<zewb> you don't really learn a lot about linux using ubuntu
<shishio> rabi: point extracted folder? like how?
<zewb> but yeah
<rabi> shishio: do you have extracted it in desktop?
<zewb> does anyone know how to get a mouse cursor in the command line?
<shishio> rabi: yes; how can i point the extracted folder to the desktop
<rabi> shishio: if it is in desktop, then go to terminal and type "cd /Desktop/install_flashplayer_9_linux/"
<slytherin> Player: In that case you will need another DNS. Sorry I misunderstood your requirement
<mediahunter> can anyone tell me how good LinuxMint or GeUbuntu are
<slytherin> mediahunter: What is GeUbuntu?
<mediahunter> it is a distro of Linux that is compiled of of Ubuntu using Enligtment for the Desktop evirment
<mediahunter> and gnome
<mediahunter> mixed
<shishio> rabi: done then what?
<zewb> anyone know how to get a mouse cursor
<mediahunter> i really wish i can get dreamlinux to work but i can not fig out the partion part
<mediahunter> not to user friendly on the install
<rabi> then type the command $ sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<pg> My thinkpad laptop no longer suspends or hybernates since a few days ago.  Here is the relevant part of /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/da0447de  .  I suppose some upgrade caused this.  How can I fix it?
<rabi> shishio: then type the command $ sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<bullgard4> zewb: Ubuntu provides a mouse cursor automatically. If it is not provided on your system, consult the dmesg messages for relvant errors.
<bullgard4> relevant
<zewb> ok
<zewb> im not using ubuntu
<AgentHeX> anyone know where the config option is to see "shutdown" and "restart" in the "Quit..." section of the "System" menu?
<pg> !anyone | AgentHex
<ubotu> AgentHex: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AgentHeX> i used to see them, but now I don't.  both suspend and hibernation don't work, and luckily i have shutdown mapped to my power button or i would be bringing up the console and typing sudo /sbin/shutdown or reboot
<AgentHeX> pg: that WAS my question
<zeay> help witrh sound card
<slytherin> AgentHeX: you should see them by default. What did you change to make them invisible?
<shishio> rabi:sudo: ./flashplayer-installer: command not found
<slytherin> zeay: State your question
<bullgard4> AgentHeX: Normally, they are to be seen there in the lower right. If not so on your system, then there is an error. Try to find an error in kern.log.
<slytherin> shishio: Are you trying to install flashplugin?
<zeay> cannot detect my sound card but if i type lspci it states ali corp m5455
<AgentHeX> slytherin: i don't know.  i don't remember changing any setting that have to do with that.  i've been fiddling with my power options panel, but i never saw an option for that, and i've looked there.
<shishio> slytherin:yes
<RantingHuman> hey zewb, pop by the FR channel sometime, will ya ;)
<rabi> shishio: don't sudo: ./flashplayer-installer, only sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<slytherin> shishio: Why not install flashplugin-nonfree from repositories?
<AgentHeX> it's just when i hit System->Quit..., i don't see options for restart or shutdown.  i have log out, lock, suspend, hibernate, and one more i can't remember, but i can't see shutdown or restart
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ s2ram; bash: s2ram: command not found" although the uswsusp package is installed. Why does Gutsy provide no program package which includes s2ram?
<shishio> rabi: command not found
<AgentHeX> slytherin: we've been experiencing problems from adobe's nonfree plugin.  there was an old version floating around here recently, lemme check my chat logs and i'll see if i can find it
<GOdFAThe1> Does anyone know the command string to rename a file?
<pg> AgentHex: I've never seen syspend or hybernate under the system menu.  They always appear under the power applet, thought.  You can make that appear in your panel from System -> Preferences -> Power options -> General
<bullgard4> GOdFAThe1: mv
<rabi> shishio: ohhh. can you go to the extracted folder?
<shishio> rabi: ok
<rabi> just go there.
<owen1> when running vncserver :1   I get this in the log: Fatal server error:
<owen1> could not open default font 'fixed'
<rabi> shishio: from commandline.
<slytherin> zeay: Can you paste output of lspci somewhere?
<shishio> rabi: done: from commandline?
<GOdFAThe1> bullgard4: would it be like sudo mv /file.zip /file.exe ??
<AgentHeX> http://rapidshare.com/files/74380214/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.html
<pg> My thinkpad laptop no longer suspends or hybernates since a few days ago.  Here is the relevant part of /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/da0447de  .  I suppose some upgrade caused this.  How can I fix it?
<zeay> cant, im running xp. i cant go to this channel if i use ubuntu
<AgentHeX> drop that in /var/cache and run "sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree"
<eNons3nse> Can someone please help me set up a Static IP?
<bullgard4> GOdFAThe1: Yes, in general. But your particular example might not be a good idea, depending on the circumstances.
<slytherin> zeay: Can you access internet from Ubuntu?
<owen1> when running vncserver :1  I get "fonts error"   any ideas?
<zeay> yup
<slytherin> eNons3nse: What is there to help?
<AgentHeX> eNons3nse: you should have a network icon in the top right.  click that and manually configure.
<slytherin> zeay: Then copy output of lspci command and paste it at pastebin.com
<owen1> how do i run vnc server on ubuntu?
<AgentHeX> !vncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AgentHeX> meh
<eNons3nse> slytherin: I found a guide to tell how to do it and it seems easy enough.  I don't know how you know what values to enter into the various fields though.
<zeay> ok il try. tnx in advance
<GOdFAThe1> bullgard4: I am renaming a file sudo mv /user/local/games/quake3/baseq3/q3config.cfg /user/local/games/quake3/baseq3/autoconfig.cfg
<Shinici> hhhhhd
<slytherin> eNons3nse: Why do you want to setup static IP?
<GOdFAThe1> bullgard4: would that work?
<eNons3nse> slytherin: port forwarding
<bullgard4> GOdFAThe1: yes
<GOdFAThe1> bullgard4: Thank you, you wouldnt happen to know much about hardware acceleration would you?
<AgentHeX> !vnc4server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vnc4server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bullgard4> GOdFAThe1: No.
<AgentHeX> well, it's in the repository...  :(
<Shinici> hai
<slytherin> eNons3nse: Not sure how it is supposed to be working at your end. So can't help much. May be you should ask your service provider
<AgentHeX> owen1: check Synaptic for vncserver
<Xteven> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to execute a script right before or right after a vpn tunnel is setup in network-manager-openvpn ?
<CyberMad> i use ubuntu 7.10, how to activate Compiz ?
<eNons3nse> slytherin: at the meer mention of "linux" they are like "i'm sorry sir, we're not able to help you"
<AgentHeX> CyberMad: System->Preferences->Appearance->last tab
<FluxD> CyberMad: system prefernces appearance
<AgentHeX> FluxD: *high five*
<FluxD> AgentHeX: *air five* :P
<AgentHeX> *whiffs*
<CyberMad> do you mean choose Visual Effects ? then choose Normal or Extra ?
<owen1> AgentHeX: i installed it from the command line. when I run vncserver :1 i get this error: Fatal server error:
<owen1> could not open default font 'fixed'
<AgentHeX> FluxD: you wanna be my sidekick?  we can fight crime?
<FluxD> AgentHeX: fo sure!
<slytherin> eNons3nse: Ask them what to do in Windows. They will sure tell you values of ip, netmask, gateway etc
<CyberMad> !Compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<slytherin> CyberMad: right
<ahoj> morning guys. Got a big problem. After an accidental hard shutdown, my ubuntu won't boot, it crashes to BusyBox. Any help available?
<FluxD> CyberMad: normal is not to fancy extra is really fancy
<CyberMad> slytherin use Extra ?
<CyberMad> oh
<eNons3nse> AgentHeX: I'm at the static IP configure screen.  how do i know what to put in for IP, Mask & Gateway
<CyberMad> ok thanks..
<FluxD> CyberMad: if u install ccsm there is another option u will see
<AgentHeX> owen1: iono. it appears that vncserver has a ton of dependencies.  did it download a poopload of stuff?
<owen1> AgentHeX: no. it's amazing. why is it so hard to connect remotely to Ubuntu machine????
<ahoj> is there any possibility of booting the original ubuntu?
<owen1> AgentHeX: it's not user friendly..
<slytherin> CyberMad: Try normal first.
<CyberMad> hmm.. after choosing Extra, i got "Desktop effects could not be enabled" :(  ?
<lht> Hi all. How do I check my graphics type version details etc ?
<changer_> ...
<CyberMad> FluxD apt-get install ccsm ?
<FluxD> !ccsm | CyberMad
<ubotu> CyberMad: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<AgentHeX> eNons3nse: you probably want some IP on your local network.  i.e. 192.168.0.x where the subnet mask is typically 255.255.255.0 for class C networks (i.e. 99% of home networks) and the gateway is your router's IP address (where the port is being forwarded from)
<ahoj> any help with this busybox stuff?
<AgentHeX> owen1: did you try looking at system->preferences->remote desktop?
<FluxD> CyberMad: then u dont have compiz support
<CyberMad> FluxD how to enable it?
<AgentHeX> owen1: if all you wanted was console access, look into sshd
<AgentHeX> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FluxD> CyberMad: what card?
<AgentHeX> BAH!  what kind of helper bot is this?
<AgentHeX> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Gropi> Who could I talk to if something in the bug process got totally stuck and affects a lot of people?
<CyberMad> i use ATi Radeon 64 MB
<ahoj> !busybox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ahoj> just trying...
<FluxD> CyberMad: need model #
<AgentHeX> Gropi: launchpad.net ?
<Gropi> AgentHeX: The is reported on launchpad for various releases but is being ignored. Basically most Samsung Laptops are not usable with Ubuntu.
<CyberMad> I see on Device Manager, Radeon 9200 SE
<Gropi> bug
<CyberMad> RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]
<AgentHeX> Gropi: not sure about bugtracker etiquette, but i'd probably create a login and subscribe to the bug (if not post your problem on the bug's page).  it will be assessed eventually.
<FluxD> CyberMad: my radeon 9200 works but not sure what that SE is
<AgentHeX> SE is the low-end edition of the card
<CyberMad> does compiz automatically installed and active when install ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Gropi> AgentHeX: Of course. I all did this. Others did too. But the bug is not processed. The bug fixing process seems to be totally broken from my point of view. Whom can I talk to?
<AgentHeX> CyberMad: no.  you have to enable extra effects once the restricted driver is installed
<CyberMad> AgentHeX how to enable it?
<AgentHeX> Gropi: don't know.  what's the link to the bug?
<pg> My thinkpad laptop no longer suspends or hybernates since a few days ago.  Here is the relevant part of /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/da0447de  .  I suppose some upgrade caused this.  How can I fix it?
<AgentHeX> CyberMad: system->preferences->appearance->last tab
<Gropi> AgentHeX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/145131
<rgnr> wols:
<AgentHeX> Gropi: can you get a terminal?
<Jockeo> I downloaded a gdm login manager theme from art.gnome.org and installed it into ubuntu using gdmsetup. However the theme doesn't show up in the list of themes. I get the following terminal output when installing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47192/ If I try to install it again, it sais that the theme is already installed. Any ideas about what's wrong?
<xeer> so i've heard of the 'split' command, but how would i join it back
<xeer> i have a file that's a little bit too big for my cd, and i'd like to take it into parts
<Gropi> AgentHeX: there is a workaround described, that works. But it won't be easy enough for ordinary users. And the bug is still present in Hardy.
<AgentHeX> sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AgentHeX> try adding acpi=off to the module line including your kernel near the bottom of the file.
<AgentHeX> Gropi: judging by the inference that this is an ACPI issue, i would try disabling it and see if that helps.  i'm not a dev, just trying to offer a solution.
<pg> My thinkpad laptop no longer suspends or hybernates since a few days ago.  The relevant part of /var/log/messages is at http://pastebin.com/da0447de
<peacepipejv> hey, i get "composite extention not available" when I try to enable my desktop effects.
<AgentHeX> peacepipejv: what videocard do you have?
<xeer> anyone? .. know how to split a file, and rejoin it?
<Gropi> AgentHeX: I am not trying to get the bug fixed for me but for others. And it seems there is no process. I get the impression that the ubuntu bug fixing model is broken. The importance is still "undecided" which means they haven't even looked at it after months!
<Gropi> progress
<pg> xeer: use the split command and the cat command?
<Gropi> xeer: split , cat ?
<xess> any one here know of a fool proof walk through for installing broadcom wifi?
<pg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<peacepipejv> AgentHeX: ati radeon xpress 200m
<linuxnoob> hello all i am getting the following error with tzdata http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47193/
<AgentHeX> peacepipejv: have you installed the restricted driver?
<ahoj> I got problems booting my ubuntu after a hard shutdown, it boots fine for a bit, then crashes to busybox. some help with this?
<eNons3nse> AgentHeX: so my gateway would be the same address I go to to change my router settings?  192.168.0.1
<eNons3nse> Right?
<AgentHeX> eNons3nse: yes
<peacepipejv> AgentHeX: yes
<AgentHeX> Gropi: yeah, i see the dupes and that they're not assigned.
<pg> xess: check the chipset of your card using lspci, check that it is supported (see the ubuntu forums, network&wireless section)
<Djoef> hi, how can i check if my memory is DDR1 or DDR2 ?
<Ssam> hey
<AgentHeX> peacepipejv: is this only for the extended effects not "normal"?
<Ssam> how do i...compile a shell?
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What does 'ninja' mean in the following error message: "printf("/sys/power/state does not exist; what kind of ninja mutant machine is this?\n");"?
<peacepipejv> AgentHeX: i installed xserver-xgl
<pg> Djoef: I don't know, but I want to
<wols> Djoef: what chipset?
<peacepipejv> AgentHeX: yes
<Ssam> i have to paste this code on a text file call it file.sh
<Ssam> then what?
<xess> pg thanks man. will do...
<AgentHeX> peacepipejv: check out your System menu and go to administration->restricted drivers manager
<Djoef> wols: where should i see that ? chips on the ram ?
<wols> Djoef: manual of the mianboard for exeample
<Djoef> on the ram i see : 0446VR V58C2256804SAT5B
<peacepipejv> AgentHeX: ati driver is enabled
<Djoef> ah my main board is ASUS P5GDC-V
<AgentHeX> peacepipejv: hmmm... that's curious... :(
<eNons3nse> AgentHeX: so my gateway would be the same address I go to to change my router settings?  192.168.0.1
<eNons3nse> Right?
<AgentHeX> eNons3nse: yes
<Ssam> does anyknow anything about compiling a shell?
<wols> !anyone | Ssam
<ubotu> Ssam: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Djoef> wols : http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1474_1.html
<AgentHeX> Ssam: not sure, dude.  i'd check in with google.
<Djoef> Intel 915G Express ICH6R ?
<Ssam> wols good idea dude!
<peacepipejv> gonna try something be back
<eNons3nse> AgentHeX: so i'm doing this for my wired connection.  whenever i change it to something other than "roaming mode" it doesn't even give me the option to connect to a wired network in my settings.  but i can still connect to my router wirelessly.
<Ssam> okay herez the problem i needed to convert flv to avi for windows cuz i dont want to isntall a player for flv on xp...i found a website which said paste this code into a text file name the file file.sh
<Ssam> but i dont noe what to do after that
<AgentHeX> eNons3nse: use "sudo ifconfig" on the command line to get the status for your network adapters
<Djoef> wols ; but i can see that you can put DDR or DDR2 in it, so i should see it on the RAM itself ?
<wols> Ssam: you execute the file.sh
<AgentHeX> eNons3nse: even if you don't see it in the network menu anymore, you should see it there
<Ssam> i am new to linux i dont noe how can u help me with it?
<slytherin> Ssam: bash file.sh
<Ssam> can i give u the link?
<AgentHeX> eNons3nse: probably eth0, but could be other
<pg> Ssam: after that, type ". file.sh" (whithout the quotes) into the terminal
<slytherin> Ssam: Open terminal form Applications->Accessories
<wols> pg: what won't work
<wols> *that
<owen1> how to run openssh-server ?
<Ssam> opened terminal
<Djoef> on my ram i see : 512 UNB PC3200 CL2,5
<wols> owen1: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<slytherin> Ssam: Where have you stored the .sh file?
<Djoef> is this DDR OR DDR2 ?
<wols> Djoef: DDR1
<Ssam> home folder
<Ssam> it says past the file into the bin but i dont think i should
<Djoef> and just to have the knowledge ;) what is the clue to know ?
<owen1> wols: 10x
<wols> Djoef: PC3200
<bullgard4> pg: line 13 shows that gnome-power-manager might be the culprit. Difficult to repair in general. Do a Google search for this error message. Put a bug report in Launchpad.
<Djoef> ah, and from what number is it DDR2 ?
<Djoef> 4300 ?
<owen1> wols: do i need to open port in my router?
<AgentHeX> bullgard4: if you're talking about the gpm bug with samsung laptops, i think it's already been reported.  four times.
<Ssam> http://www.linux.com/articles/56642 <<<< the link if u wanna see
<wols> owen1: you need to port forward. not "Open"
<AgentHeX> bullgard4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/145131
<owen1> wols: ok, which one?
<wols> 22/tcp
<pg> bullgard4: thanks!  Any way to work around it in the mean time?
<rgnr> wols:
<bullgard4> pg: You may try sudo s2disk.
<AgentHeX> rgnr:            ?
<Ademan> hey does anyone know of a way that I could program *as if* i was using masm? (it'll be strictly 16 bit, i figure i could run my creations with bochs)
<pg> bullgard4: Disable gnome-power-manager or go back to an old version I guess
<auskadi> &join 3gutsy
<rgnr> well i got ubuntu not realted question
<AgentHeX> Ademan: i would assume that any text editor would allow you to save in plaintext that can later be compiled with masm
<wols> Ademan: use masm then
<Triskaidekaphobi> !anyone | Ademan
<ubotu> Ademan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<owen1> wols: can i connect from windows' command line?
<wols> owen1: google for "Putty"
<CyberMad> ahhh at last... my compiz works..
<sunogbaga> owen1: yup putty
<Ademan> Triskaidekaphobi: yes, that's true, except there was no second question, i wanted to know a way to program as if i was using masm...
<bullgard4> pg: If you can go back to an old kernel which functioned all right, then do it. I could not use my old functioning kernel after I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy.
<AgentHeX> CyberMad: what'd you do?
<rgnr> if i get udp open|filtered unknown that means something blocks it?
<AgentHeX> Ademan: not sure what you mean by "as if" you were using masm
<CyberMad> i need to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  from recovery mode
<Djoef> if i can put a DDR1 512 MB  and a DDR2 1G in my motherboard, will they work together ? and if so, will it be on the slowest speed ?
<CyberMad> then i re-set the hardware
<AgentHeX> CyberMad: nice work
<Ademan> wols, AgentHeX, the thing is last time i checked masm doesn't run on ubuntu... and i don't care to run it in wine
<CyberMad> AgentHeX i'm very happy :)
<nuvan> quick question, searching hasn't helped much.  I'm trying to set up apache2, but whenever I try to access a CGI script i've got placed in /usr/lib/cgi-bin, my browser tries to download it instead of the server running it.
<wols> Ademan: linux is a 32bit system
<Ssam> slytherin: what do i do witht he file
<wols> Ademan: check out nasm perhaps
<auskadi> gutsy is so  ucked up and nobody seesm to care
<pg> bullgard4: I thought the kernel might be the problem.  It was updated in feisty recently.
<pg> bullgard4: that's why I avoided upgrading to gutsy.
<nuvan> the directory is ScriptAlias'd, and i've tried adding an AddType directive,and uncommented the AddHandler directive, but neither helped
<nuvan> i've also chmod'd the file to make it globally executable
<CyberMad> what is the best desktop search for ubuntu? i just found beagle...
<Ademan> wols: well that's the thing, nasm doesn't have the same syntax as masm, and this is for school, i can't very well turn in code written for nasm when they want masm syntax
<auskadi> yes well lucky nuvan i have to back up kill gutsy and reinstall fiesty
<Ademan> CyberMad: *best* is subjective, but tracker was included by default in gutsy, so i suppose you could say that ubuntu developers think tracker is the best
<auskadi> ubuntu corporate wankers ...we dont all own a dell
<wols> Ademan: so stop the whining and use masm
<pg> bullgard4: where do you get s2disk? Universe and Multiverse are enabled, but I don't see it.
<CyberMad> Ademan so what is that?
<Ademan> wols: is there some magical linux port of masm that i haven't heard of?
<AgentHeX> CyberMad: find / -name '<keyword>' FOR THE WIN
<wols> Ademan: no
<Ademan> CyberMad: tracker? it's a desktop search applications.
<CyberMad> ok thanks
<bullgard4> pg: Yes, i agree that the Feisty kernel might be your problem. On the other hand, the Gutsy kernel has brought about other suspend/resume problems, as I experienced myself.
<Ademan> wols: then how, pray tell, will i be using it?
<wols> Ademan: dosbox for example
<Ssam> should i paste a shell into the bin if so how?
<wols> Ssam: bash is a shell, ksh is a shell, what you have is a shellscript. totally different thing
<bullgard4> pg: s2disk is part of uswsusp.
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html
<Ademan> wols: that's actually a pretty good idea, that's the sort of thing i was looking for in the first place, thanks
<netsrot> auskadi: what is wrong with gutsy?
<CyberMad> Ademan ahh i get it.. so there is utility name Tracker :)
<Ssam> wols i have no idea what i am doing man........how do i work this?
<CyberMad> so what do you think, about using Beagle... in your opinion
<Ssam> so i typed chmod 755 file.sh
<slytherin> Ssam: Have you created .sh file?
<wols> Ssam: xreate a file and put that script in there
<Ssam> which makes it executable
<Ademan> CyberMad: yeah haha, sorry, someone should tell them not to name their applications after common nouns
<Ssam> yes i have
<wols> Ssam: so now run it
<Ssam> i pasted the text into an empty file then renmaed it flv2avi.sh
<gaten> why won't nautlus show one of my local mounted drives? it shows every other one, except for my "winshare" drive. is it because it's fat32?
<Ssam> i chmod 755 flv2avi.sh first
<Ssam> ?
<Ademan> CyberMad: unfortunately I really don't have an opinion, i haven't used either very much, but I like the *possibilities* with tracker, in the near future tracker could become a whole lot cooler, but for now i don't think there's any noticable difference
<wols> Ssam: you said you already have
<AgentHeX> gaten: probably.  if you made it skinny32, it might want to see it.
<slytherin> Ssam: yes and now from terminal go to directory that contains the file and do ./flv2avi.sh
<Ssam> i have i was just asking if i did the right thing
<CyberMad> ok :)
<gaten> AgentHeX: anyway to force it to show up?
<Ssam> done Usage: ./flv2avi.sh {-divx|-xvid} list_of_flv_files
<AgentHeX> gaten: you could try to mount it manually.  check "mount --help"
<CyberMad> geez.. there is weird behavior with compiz on ubuntu 7.10 with Radeon 9200 SE
<Ssam> does the flv have to be in the same folder as the shellscript
<gaten> AgentHeX: it mounts fine. it just doesn't show up in Nautilus
<AgentHeX> gaten: something like "mount -t vfat /dev/hdaX /mnt/windows" or whatever where X is the partition number.
<AgentHeX> gaten: oh
<AgentHeX> gaten: uh...  where is it mounted?
<Ademan> CyberMad: #ubuntu-effects might be able to help you, but compiz has never worked well for me
<gaten> AgentHeX: /media, like everything else
<CyberMad> ok thanks
<AgentHeX> type "mount" and check to make sure it's mounted.  can you verify it?
<wols> gaten: ls -ld /mountpoint
<wols> what does this say?
<gaten> wols: drwxrwx--- 28 root plugdev 4096 1969-12-31 16:00 /media/winshare/
<gaten> AgentHeX: and yes, i can read and write files to it
<AgentHeX> gaten: not the point.  is there anything on it?
<wols> gaten: run "id". are you part of group plugdev?
<gaten> AgentHeX: oh yes, tons of stuff. and i can access it all
<AgentHeX> gaten: but it just won't show up in nautilus?
<salkot> I feel like my system has gotten slower. What can I do to figure out the cause?
<gaten> wols: yes i am, but it is odd that it is the only mounted drive in /media that is a member of plugdev, everything else is root
<gaten> AgentHeX: correct
<AgentHeX> are you able to see it on the cli as the user you're logged in as and not root?
<gaten> AgentHeX: yes, for all intents and purposes, it works perfect. wait, let me amend my problem. it doesn't show up on the left hand side in nautilus, in the "shortcut" tree menu. i can browse to it by going to /media, but i can't see it listed in the shortcuts
<CyberMad> how to convert pdf to jpeg ?
<AgentHeX> gaten: browse to /media/ and drag the folder to the shortcuts side (usually the bottom half)
<gaten> AgentHeX: nope. this is in tree view, btw
<peacepipejv> AgentHeX: normal visual effects dont work either
<RyanT5000> what's a diff tool that generates nice, formatted output (e.g.: html)
<AgentHeX> peacepipejv: sad...
<RyanT5000> http://wikileaks.org/leak/gitmo-sop-2003-2004.html
<RyanT5000> like the diff on that page
<AgentHeX> gaten: no clue how to get it there.
<gaten> AgentHeX: all well, no one else does either :P i find it very odd. oh well, thanks anyway
<AgentHeX> gaten: i'm looking at my .nautilus directory in my home folder.  i suggest you do the same
<peacepipejv> help, no visual effects, "Composite extension not available"
<alvin> guys: i am currently installing Silkroad online on my wine using Ubuntu 7.10. and i tried to run it.. it wont run, it has a problem connecting to its site
<tarelerulz> Is there any good midi making programs for Linux .
<AgentHeX> hex@puff:~/.nautilus$ grep 'Trash' *
<AgentHeX> saved-session-EDU62T:    <bookmark name="Trash" icon="user-trash-full" uri="trash:"/>
<compwiz18> in compiz, what key activates the scale plugin?
<AgentHeX> gaten: you might find help in that folder
<gaten> AgentHeX: thanks, ill try that
<AgentHeX> gaten: could, of course, be that Trash was in my history, but you never know...
<AgentHeX> gaten: yeah...  no dice finding Desktop in there
<linxuz3r_> hello AgentHeX
<linxuz3r_> hello everybody
<AgentHeX> hello, linuxuz3r
<alvin> guys: i am currently installing Silkroad online on my wine using Ubuntu 7.10. and i tried to run it.. it wont run, it has a problem connecting to its site
<dgjones> alvin, you might stand more chance of getting a response in #winehq, thats the main support channel for problems with Wine
<parth> does anyone know hotto create custom livecd of gutysy gibbon
<parth> howto*
<AgentHeX> !customlivecdofgutsy
<AgentHeX> nope
<pg> In xterm, how can I enable the backarrow key option by default?
<Bryan> when I try to install flash it says: md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Bryan> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Bryan> why?
<AgentHeX> Bryan: the plugin is borked.
<pg> Bryan: It may be because the file was downloaded incorrectly from the Adobe site.
<Bryan> AgentHeX, then how does one get flash now >_>
<Bryan> and should I install gnash?
<neur1> how do I change my boot screen back from kubuntu to ubuntu
<AgentHeX> http://rapidshare.com/files/74380214/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.html
<AgentHeX> copy to /var/cache and run "sudo aptitude reinstall flashplayer_nonfree"
<pg> Bryan: Gnash should work on most sites.
<Bryan> pg, but not on youtube
<AgentHeX> er...  s/flashplayer_nonfree/flashplayer-nonfree
<ICQnumber> Bryan, the downloaded file is broken
<pg> Bryan: ah...
<Bryan> which, let us face it, is the reason most people (me included) have it for.
<ICQnumber> Bryan, open yast , search for flash palyer and install it
<Wutz> Hello, I need help, I've just installed a clean 7.10 ubuntu, and when I try to load in, I get a blank black screen, can anyone help?
<Bryan> ICQnumber, yast?
<CyberMad> how to convert pdf to jpeg ? on ubuntu
<ICQnumber> Bryan, oh forget it, lol
<Bryan> ICQnumber, :o what is yast?
<Bryan> oh -_- ha
<wols> Bryan: a program for suse
<Bryan> yeah
<marc-andre> someone knows where the lighttpd channel is?
<AgentHeX> ICQnumber: nah.  adobe borked the package in synaptic, too
<pg> Bryan: you can also downlaod the install file from adobe's site
<Bryan> pg, yeah I know. But the package just suddenly didn't work anymore.
<pg> Bryan: you can downoad the .tar.gz file (not a package) from adobe's site.  Anyway, AgentHex's file should work too
<pg> I hope
<AgentHeX> pg: it does.  i had to use it the other day
<Bryan> pg, same file i think
<pg> AgentHex: Is a bug reported about flashplayer-nonfree?
<AgentHeX> pg: dunno.  i know it was a hot topic a couple days ago, so i figured someone reported it
<Kalamansi> hello, how to install all updates (desktop 7.10 ubuntu)
<Bryan> sudo apt-get update
<Ademan> Kalamansi: the update manager should do that for you, in the upper right there should be an orange looking icon you can click on to install the updates
<wols> Bryan: what does this install?
<Bryan> wols, what does what install?
<wols>  all updates (desktop 7.10 ubuntu)
<wols> 10:33 << Bryan> sudo apt-get update
<Bryan> that gets the updates. then sudo apt-get upgrade actually does the upgrading
<Kalamansi> Fetched 3B in 4s (1B/s)
<Kalamansi> Reading package lists... Done
<wols> so it doesn't install anything
<wols> Kalamansi: don't paste in her
<_ruben> it only updates the list of available packages
<wols> *here
<Bryan> what _ruben said
<AgentHeX> *smacks forehead*
<Kalamansi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<AgentHeX> so...
<Kalamansi> nice reply
<Kalamansi> is it okay to run ubuntu 7.10 desktop as "server"?
<Stormx2> I need to change the port of gnome's "remote desktop", and suggestions?
<pg> I can't make xterm start with the backarrowKey option enabled
<AgentHeX> room, correct me if i'm wrong, but is the only difference between desktop and server releases the packages on the CD?
<kiss_kill> 8-)
<Kalamansi> Stormx2 : www.gnome.org/~markmc/remote-desktop-2.html
<kiss_kill> :-*
<Kalamansi> Stormx2 : this is cool too www.gnomejournal.org/article/29/remote-desktop-administration-using-vino
<Stormx2> Ah
<Stormx2> Just saw that actually
<Stormx2> thanks
<Kalamansi> np
<Kalamansi> Stormx2 : do you know some alternatives of dreamweavercs3/photoshop cs3?
<Stormx2> Kalamansi: nvu? gimp?
<dgjones> !nvu | Kalamansi
<ubotu> Kalamansi: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<Stormx2> I do all my html work by hand, for graphics I use Paint Shop Pro 7 under WINE
<Kalamansi> Stormx2 : lil features
<Kalamansi> Stormx2 : whats the download website of paint shop pro 7?
<Feracon> Hello, would anyone here have a moment to talk Ubuntu with a new user?
<Stormx2> Kalamansi: It's commercial
<Kalamansi> ah so you pay for it?
<Kalamansi> i want it free Stormx2
<dgjones> !anyone | Feracon
<ubotu> Feracon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AgentHeX> Kalamansi: try The GIMP
<Feracon> haha okay, im trying to be polite thats all
<Stormx2> Kalamansi: Not my business how you get hold of it mate.
<Kalamansi> Feracon : go to System >Administration > user and group
<Feracon> I recently installed Ubuntu 7.10, and I got my WUSB300N wireless card working on it. However, after logging out and back in ever sinse it hasnt worked
<Bryan> ICQnumber, that didn't work btw >_>
<Feracon> Im chatting here through XP unfortunatly =\
<Enos> can I install ubuntu  to a virtual pc?
<wols> Enos: yes
<Feracon> I even reformatted my linux partition and reinstalled the NDISWrapper and NIC drivers
<Feracon> and still it will not work
<RaverDK> Feracon: hehe shame on you... :)
<Enos> I want to install it to Connectix Virtual PC in windows
<AgentHeX> Enos: it's actually owned by Microsoft now.
<Feracon> Ive only spent about 30 minutes in the Ubuntu OS and its addicting i want my internet to work on it ><
<AgentHeX> Enos: and it's free.
<wols> Feracon: unless you give us error messages we cannot help. does the wlan interface show up in ifconfig -a? what does dmesg say, etc?
<Enos> AgentHeX: yes I know, I have an old version
<Feracon> I am getting no error message thats whats so diffucult about this
<Enos> which is connectix
<Bryan> Feracon, did you try opening up a terminal and Feracon, did you try sudo modprobe -r -f <yourcardsname> sudo modprobe <yourcardsname>
<peter77> Feracon: have you turned on restricted drivers?
<Feracon> It is stuck on receiving key from wireless router, and will not let me perform any action
<Kalamansi> Is it okay to run ubuntu desktop 7.10 as server?
<RaverDK> Feracon: Well i give up getting my software RF kill switch to work in linux, and went online used 25$ and got me a out of the box working PCMCIA card....
<Feracon> No peter
<AgentHeX> Enos: other VM solutions include VMware, VirtualBox, Qemu (and kqemu), and Parallels (if you have Intel VT or AMD SVM extensions on your CPU)
<peter77> also if you're trying to access the internet by wifi then its more than likely you need wifi drivers for your computer!
<Enos> I tried to install ubuntu in connectix but I failed
<Feracon> I have the WUSB300N.tar driver set
<AgentHeX> Enos: of course, you could go crazy and install Xen running Ubuntu as dom0 and try to get WinXP as domU, but that's just more trouble than it's worth :-P
<Feracon> they worked the first time
<AgentHeX> Enos: then download Virtual PC from Microsoft.  again, it's free.
<Feracon> Does anyone know a easy way to get the system to run in level 1 ?
<peter77> Feracon: so it is your wifi card that isn't working?
<Enos> AgentHeX: I will, when I have better connection
<Feracon> Or maybe its 3, which ever level it is that stops it from re entering X after you exit it
<wols> Feracon: do you mean runlevel1?
<Feracon> yes! runlevel sir
<Enos> AgentHeX: I even had to order the ubuntu cd
<Feracon> I need to get out of X in order to install Nvidia drivers
<Enos> AgentHeX: I have 7.04
<AgentHeX> Enos: you on dial-up or something?  tin cans and a string maybe?
<AgentHeX> Enos: :-D
<wols> Feracon: echo "false" >/etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Enos> AgentHeX: yes I'm
<Feracon> Wols: thankyou, will that permanently stop it from auto re entering X ?
<Amaranth> wols: That'll make X start then immediately exit
<wols> yes
<AgentHeX> Enos: if you tighten the string, you will get less packet loss.
<Enos> what string lol
<btz> hi, im having some problems with the sound on ubuntu 7.10 .. im a linux newbie, but iv had help from others, and they cant figure it out.. When ever i have Rythmbox open, i cant get sound to work in VLC.. and vice versa.. only one program that uses sound can be runnin at the time.. anyhone know what could be wrong ?
<wols> Amaranth: why would it?
<AgentHeX> Enos: between the tin cans
<wols> btz: no dmix or other software mixer
<Amaranth> wols: Because it'll start X, run 'false' under X, then when false exits X will exit
<Enos> AgentHeX: do u have any junk hardware lying around?
<AgentHeX> Enos: tons
<Enos> AgentHeX: why don't u send me some :)
<btz> wols, so i have to install dmix? or what? i dont know what that is. as i said, im totally fresh to linux, im still learning :)
<AgentHeX> Enos: old stuff
<Enos> AgentHeX: I need old stuff
<AgentHeX> Enos: PII 233MHz with no RAM
<Enos> nothing better?
<AgentHeX> Enos: mebbe
<Enos> AgentHeX: well?
<Enos> AgentHeX: sell me
<AgentHeX> s/tons/none
<AgentHeX> :-D
<Enos> AgentHeX: which means?
<AgentHeX> Enos: substitution command in vi
<Feracon> Amaranth: Do you know a better way to stop auto entering X?
<Enos> AgentHeX: why don't send me, hey
<AgentHeX> Enos: truth is i'd never follow through.  there's sentimental value in the crap i have.
<AgentHeX> Enos: but i hate mailing stuff
<AgentHeX> Enos: i hate mail
<Amaranth> Feracon: Uninstall it
<AgentHeX> Enos: hate mail
<AgentHeX> Enos: hate
<Feracon> Uninstall what?
<Alley^Away> on this older laptop I get "BIOS age (1998) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI" when trying to install
<Enos> AgentHeX: come on, do something good, I am in need
<Amaranth> Feracon: X
<Amaranth> Feracon: If you don't want it just uninstall it
<Alley^Away> when I add acpi=force to the startup params (F6) nothing happens
<Feracon> I want it, just i need to stay outside it long enough to install nvidia drivers
<Amaranth> Feracon: Once it starts press Ctrl-Alt-F1, login, and run 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop'
<brobostigon> hi, god morning
<Amaranth> Feracon: Once it starts press Ctrl-Alt-F1, login, and run 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop'
<bradipy> hi
<bradipy> #ubuntu-it
<Amaranth> Feracon: But why are you manually installing the nvidia driver? restricted-manager will install the proper version for you
<Feracon> really?
<bradipy> it
<bradipy> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bradipy> #ubuntu-it
<AgentHeX> aight.  i gotta head to bed.  g'night all.
<wols> Feracon: nvidia.com drivers will also break your ubuntu when it upgrades
<Feracon> It says it has a driver for my 8800GTS installed but when i try to change my appearance mode to anythign higher than "none" it says the driver is not "enabled"
<brobostigon> agenthex: good morning
<Enos> bradipy: type
<Amaranth> Feracon: Go to System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<dgjones> bradipy, you need to type "join #ubuntu-it"
<Feracon> Amaranth: any idea how to "enable" the driver?
<Javid> where is the thing to control printers and such
<Abu-Aadam>  hi i'm wondering how I can burn avi to dvd player format so
<Abu-Aadam>                    I can watch it on a dvd player
<Alley^Away> no ideas or suggestions? :(
<Amaranth> Abu-Aadam: Install devede
<brobostigon> javid: system/admin/printing
<rabi> hi everybody
<Amaranth> Javid: System->Administration->Printing
<NekoKun> Any suggestion about how to make my server locate archive.ubuntu.com?
<NekoKun> Im trying to install some packages
<Amaranth> NekoKun: Fix your network
<NekoKun> but it takes more than five minutes to start downloading
<omalley> 18:55 < rabi> hi everybody
<Amaranth> omalley: ?
<Djmax27> Hello! nos itt vannak magyarok?
<rabi> does anybody have problem?
<brobostigon> 9:59am
<rabi> I am ready to help you
<brobostigon> rabi, i dont need any help,i help othe people.
<NekoKun> Is there an ubuntu repository in latin america?
<rabi> brobostingon: thanks.
<NekoKun> ._. now it just did the install quickly
<brobostigon> nekokun: i dont know, tabi: any ideas??
<Feracon> Does anyone know why Ubuntu says my "GLX drivers are not enabled" when i try to turn advanced appearance on>?
<Alley^Away> I do - can't get installation started
<eses> how to exit vim?
<Alley^Away> sitting here w/ original 7.04 cd...
<noob101> eses : press escape ... ": q"
<dissident> should i install firestarter or not with ubuntu
<noob101> dissident : i think you should...
<Amaranth> Feracon: Are they?
<dissident> thank you
<eses> how to save on vim?
<auskadi> auskadi thinks gutsy gibbon is crap, nothing works proprly with it each day anew problem
<Amaranth> eses: :w
<alch3mist> ese : press escape ": w"
<Amaranth> Amaranth thinks auskadi is bad, complaining about things without explaining :P
<kom0dor> hey all
<rabi> kom0dor: hey
<brobostigon> kom0dor: good morning. hi
<auskadi> beacuse aussieman has been posting bug reports and asking questions for weeks here and in xubuntu and nothing fixes the problems in gutsy
<Fethman> hmm I have a weird problem with a sony vaio vgns4. As I read in the forums many ppl have trouble with it but still. So when I try to shutdown or switch the virtual terminal the screen goes black and then it gets distorted. Also it's only happening with the latest nvidia driver from the restricted drivers manager. If I install the nvidia-old driver it works but compiz doesn't. The videocard is geforce6200go. Anyone else having simmiliar problems?
<auskadi> it is designed for dell / we don all use dell
<auskadi> gutsy is a problem with graphics
<Alley^Away> on this older laptop I get "BIOS age (1998) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI" when trying to install
<Alley^Away> when I add acpi=force to the startup params (F6) nothing happens
<Alley^Away> sitting here w/ original 7.04 cd
<rabi> auskadi: what problem did u face with gusty?
<auskadi> fiesty worked perfectly and upgrade aits like goingg backwards to redhat 1
<Amaranth> auskadi: Actually Dell has nothing to do with it
<auskadi> it says my graphics card is not installed it is
<Alley^Away> how do I get installation started
<auskadi> hence googleearth ceestial ect wont work
<auskadi> no control over audio
<Amaranth> auskadi: And they didn't get some of their pet bugs fixed
<auskadi> low battery life
<Amaranth> auskadi: So use feisty
<auskadi> yes back up again reinatsll
<auskadi> why nt give us a warning that gutsy is so bad beofre offering the automatic upgrade with synaptic_
<Amaranth> That wasn't a question, that was me telling you to use feisty
<Amaranth> It works perfectly here
<auskadi> as you also see - s nt a qestion markk as gutsy loses kbd fig all the time
<rabi> auskadi: you must check System > Administration > Screens and Graphics once.
<auskadi> really
<zanpakatou> Amaranth : what bad?
<auskadi> rabi i check t all the timer
<moaiamorfo> hi all
<rabi> auskadi: which board do you have
<Amaranth> auskadi: It sounds like you have upgrade problems, not gutsy problems
<auskadi> really)_ why then do i see a hundred people complaining about the same stuff and no action for weeks_
<auskadi> i have an hp nx7300
<zanpakatou> i think everyone should know that fresh install is recommended to prevent package/library conflicts
<yann_> #list
<AlleyKat> on this older laptop I get "BIOS age (1998) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI" when trying to install
<AlleyKat> when I add acpi=force to the startup params (F6) nothing happens
<AlleyKat> sitting here w/ original 7.04 cd
<AlleyKat> how do I get installation started
<moaiamorfo> I have problems with two packages under Gutsy. Synaptic outputs this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47200/
<Amaranth> AlleyKat: You don't need acpi
<eses> how do I delete a file in a terminal?
<zanpakatou> AllyKat if you have an old machine try the alternate cd
<Amaranth> auskadi: Because you haven't told anyone important
<Amaranth> auskadi: Or explained the issue completely
<moaiamorfo> problems started after applying some updates, yesterday
<Amaranth> AlleyKat: btw, that's my name :P
<AlleyKat> it's a very old 233 mhz laptop w/ 32 mb ram... hmm alternate cd? There is only one in the package... I'll google for it I guess
<Amaranth> AlleyKat: That will not run Ubuntu
<Amaranth> AlleyKat: you need 256MB
<AlleyKat> what is your name?
<AlleyKat> oh
<Occulto> ciao
<Amaranth> AlleyKat is my alternative name when Amaranth is taken on various websites :P
<alecwh> Is the Netgear WPN111 RangeMax Wireless-G MIMO USB 2.0 Adapter supported in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Amaranth> alecwh: That's marketspeak, dunno
<eses> how to delete in terminal
<wols> alecwh: what chip does it use?
<AlleyKat> thx, saves me fighting with it for hours - ah ok :) is all I ever use generally
<Amaranth> alecwh: Would have to know what chip it uses
<wols> eses: man rm
<zanpakatou> eses : rm
<Amaranth> eses: careful, there is no undelete
<AlleyKat> funny thou, I can get Win2K running on it... maybe some other distro?
<zanpakatou> eses : just incase don't use sudo
<Amaranth> AlleyKat: Probably not
<alecwh> Uhm
<alecwh> I'm not sure
<alecwh> What chip?
<alecwh> It's on woot.com
<alecwh> http://woot.com
<Amaranth> AlleyKat: And iirc Win2k needs 64MB just for it, either way that'd be painful
<wols> alecwh: what wlan chip does it use
<Ko_deZ> Hi. Is anyone else having problems with flasplayer-nonfree here? I get md5sum mismatch after the flashplayer is downloaded
<Ko_deZ> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Ko_deZ> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<alecwh> wols: I don't know
<alecwh> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Netgear-RangeMax-WPN111-Wireless-Adapter/dp/B0007YQO36
<chief> Hi, I'm trying to setup samba, I can see myself in the network but I can't see the other ubuntu box any ideas?
<zanpakatou> Ko_dez : check this path if flash player exists "/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins " and "/usr/lib/firefox/plugins"
<Amaranth> AlleyKat: If you find a distro that came out in 1999 it'd probably run on there but it'd be completely unsupported by anyone
<rabi> Ko_deZ: same problem to me but solved.
<Ko_deZ> zanpakatou: nope
<Ko_deZ> rabi: how?
<alecwh> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Netgear-RangeMax-WPN111-Wireless-Adapter/dp/tech-data/B0007YQO36/ref=de_a_smtd/202-3028850-9931001 - can anyone tell me if this is ubuntu compatable?
<zanpakatou> Ko_deZ : then install it again
<rabi> Ko_deZ: manually install flash plugin.
<hangthedj> does anybody know of a program like drapes, that will let you change your background more than every five minutes?
<wols> alecwh: use damnsmallinux or puppy linux. ubuntu won't run on 32MB
<rabi> zanpakatou: no solution.
<AlleyKat> so either more ram or back to win98/crawling 2K... ok thx
<zanpakatou> Ko_deZ : you can just copy the .xpi and the .so to the plugins folder
<brobostigon> alecwh: type dmesg into terminal press enter, then lsusb into teminal press enter, and then pastebin both output from both commands.
<wols> alecwh: wrong. I gave you two current alternatives
<Ko_deZ> zanpakatou: i have tried three times. The dowloaded install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz file does really not have the correct md5sum
<zanpakatou> Ko_deZ : or you can download the plugins in adobe and install manually... it's a script
<rabi> Ko_deZ: yah same problem happened to me before.
<auskadi> Amaranth, im sorry i have / or re you someone importnat
<zanpakatou> <Ko_deZ> : download the installer script from adobe
<wols> Ko_deZ: known problem
<alecwh> http://pastebin.com/m4be18c87
<alecwh> wols
<alecwh> brobostigon:
<Amaranth> auskadi: i meant file a bug
<Ko_deZ> rabi: That should work, but I would rather have the auto thingy fixed.
<Amaranth> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<auskadi> filed a question
<btz> uhm, how can i change the port that remote desktop uses? anyone know that?
<auskadi> no response
<zanpakatou> <Ko_deZ> : if you can find an rpm convert it to deb like so "sudo alien --script plugins.rpm"
<Ko_deZ> rabi: for future users (like my parents)
<Amaranth> auskadi: Got a link?
<rabi> Ko_deZ: that is problem that must be fixed.
<Ko_deZ> rabi: yes, I agree.
<zanpakatou> <Ko_deZ> : have u tried the sudo command with the script?
<Ko_deZ> zanpakatou: Cannot apt-get install without sudo =)
<alecwh> sorry, here is the correct one: http://pastebin.com/m42f6f6af
<alecwh> brobostigon
<zanpakatou> Ko_deZ : no i mean.. u dowload the installer script from adobe.. and install from there... it should fix your problem
<Ko_deZ> There really is a new install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz file with a different md5sum.
<Bryan> I'm getting a gray box's where flash stuff should be :o help!
<auskadi> forget ti everytime ive tridd to fix it has got worse im backing up and downgrading now .... last thing i did i lost kdb format and it wont revert
<auskadi> im really sick of it
<Ko_deZ> zanpakatou: yes, it would. I hope to not need to do that though.
<zanpakatou> Ko_deZ : if it's different then it's corrupted or malformed
<brobostigon> alecwh: its telling me your wifi adaptor is not connected.
<alecwh> I don't have it yet...
<alecwh> I'm seeing if I should order it
<Amaranth> auskadi: You should try the 7.10 live cd
<alecwh> I'm connected via wireless, though.
<Amaranth> auskadi: See if your problems are gutsy or because of the upgrade
<Martinn> why when i send only 1 ping count i recieve only 1 reply from 1 host and no DUPs?
<Bryan> I'm getting a gray box's where flash stuff should be :o help! (I'm using opera btw.)
<wols> alecwh: google
<brobostigon> elecwh, look it up in the hardware db on help.ubuntu.com/ then go to community docs
<wols> Bryan: install a flash plugin then
<zanpakatou> auskadi : most problem comes because of the upgrade... library/package conflicts... that are not managed correctly
<Bryan> wols, I did.
<alecwh> wols?
<wols> Bryan: obviously not
<wols> alecwh: google if it works under ubuntu...
<Bryan> wols, obviously so. It's not saying "HEY, install flash" it's saying "HEY...I dunno how to distplay this *break*"
<alecwh> blarg
<Martinn> ?
<Ko_deZ> zanpakatou: Not nessesarily. It can be a minor version upgrade that kept the same filename.
<humboldt> does anybody know if the ubuntu install cd supports netboot install easily some way?
<humboldt> can I boot ubuntu live on PC 1 and netboot install it from PC 2?
<dgjones> !install | humboldt
<ubotu> humboldt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chief> Hi, I'm trying to setup samba, each computer can see itself, but they can't see each other.
<lht> Hi all. How do I change my current resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x800. It's not in the list (System-->Preferences-->Screen Resolution)
<dinop007> hi how can i install msi files?(i got wine)...
<zanpakatou> <lht> : you  have to configure xorg...
<dinop007> and btw is there is a program to minimize mp3 files?
<dgjones> !fixres | lht, Sounds like your graphics card may not be configured properly, have a look at Ubotu's link which should help you set it up correctly
<ubotu> lht, Sounds like your graphics card may not be configured properly, have a look at Ubotu's link which should help you set it up correctly: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Martinn> why when i send only 1 ping count i recieve only 1 reply from 1 host and no DUPs?
<lht> Okay. Reading now.. thanks :)
<Bryan> I'm getting a gray box's where flash stuff should be :o help! (I'm using opera btw.) (and flash is installed. It's running fine in firefox; but I don't like firefox)
<chief> hi, I have 2 linux boxes both ubuntu I can see myself on each computer, but they can't see each other what should I ?
<wols> Bryan: is there a flash plugin your your opera plugins directory?
<Bryan> wols, yes
<Bryan> opera even sees it
<kapmop> hello
<wols> chief: how are the ubuntu boxes connected? what ar their respective IPs?
<Bryan> it says "shockwave flash"
<hangthedj> chief, in the /etc/samba/smb.conf do your shares have the browseable option set to = yes?
<chief> hangthedj: yes done that
<chief> wols: they are connected on a wired network, 10.4.1.3 & 10.4.1.2
<zewb> chief: try this: sudo rm /etc/*
<wols> chief: and they can ping each other?
<hangthedj> chief, have you tried connecting to them, even though you can't see them?
<chief> wols: yes
<wols> !ops zewb is a malicious troll
<chief> zewb: I'm not an idiot :)
<kapmop> i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but flash still isn't working in firefox
<zewb> it was a joke
<zewb> calm down wols
<JonathanD> zewb: don't tell jokes like that.
<wols> zewb: that is NO joke. you should be banned for this.
<zewb> why?
<wols> and no I am not joking
<zewb> lol
<JonathanD> you never know who might not realize it's a joke.
<onats> hi, my machine is updating from an apt-cacher server.. why is it that it seems to be still downloading package information from the internet...?
<amidaniel|away> !ops | zewb
<ubotu> zewb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<zewb> if anyone falls for that they shouldnt use linux
<zewb> ... calm down
<wols> you shouldn't be here. many other channels: instant ban for such a stunt
<zewb> it was a joke
<chief> :)
<wols> thank you
<chief> now where was I :)
<onats> anyone?
<hangthedj> that was exciting
<chief> hangthedj: depends on how you mean connected
<kane77> hehe
<chief> connect
<onats> haller?
<hangthedj> in nautilus, can you smb:///host/share?
<chief> hangthedj: I've tried the connect to server tools in gnome
<hangthedj> or mount -t smbfs to somewhere?
<aantn> is it possible to run eclipse using ibm's java?
<magnetron> hangthedj: don't use smbfs, it's deprecated. use CIFS instead
<wols> andatche: considering eclipse is from ibm too originally: why not?
<kapmop> what's the preferred way to get flash working in firefox?
<chief> hangthedj: it says with nautilus that it can't display the contents of smb://agnus/
<erUSUL> !flash | kapmop
<ubotu> kapmop: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hangthedj> i'm deprecated. :(
<hangthedj> chief, did you set it up through gui, or cli?
<chief> gui
<chief> and jed
<hangthedj> honestly its been so long since i've setup a samba share, i'm sure a lot has changed.
<chief> hangthedj: there was a little youtube video I followed for setting it up.
<kapmop> i tried that and its still not working
<hangthedj> in smb.conf do you have public = yes?
<kapmop> i also tried installing just the flash player via the "install missing plugins" popup that firefox gives when it detects a requested plugin is missing
<Alex> Hi. anyone know how I can force all squid traffic out over a socks proxy? so.. machine A connects to server B running squid, which has a local socks proxy that sends stuff out over machine C?
<aantn> wols: I asked because its not working
<Bryan> hmm
<kapmop> i tried installing gnash swf player, too. that worked, but it displays youtube funkily
<chief> hangthedj: the share is set to public yes
<aantn> I get the following:
<hangthedj> hmm, you might try gsambad, it used to be an amazing samba setup wizard.
<kapmop> i'm guessing it could be related to the fact that i'm running amd64 instead of the usual i386 build
<aantn> A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK) must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations: /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java
<chief> hangthedj: http://pastebin.com/m1fa49c7 there is the config :)
<aantn> any ideas?
<Bryan> I keep getting a funky error when I try to play flash in opera :o anyone got any ideas?
<Bryan> error message: (process:31192): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_clipboard_get_for_display: assertion `display != NULL' failed
<Bryan> Adobe Flash Player: gtk_clipboard_get(GDK_SELECTION_PRIMARY); failed. Trying to call gtk_init(0,0);
<amidaniel|away> aantn: Do you have a JRE installed?
<aantn> I'm nearly certain
<CRoWsNeST> hello any one in here
<chief> hangthedj: I'll have a look see at it
<wols> aantn: jdk1.4 seems a bit low
<aantn> I installed it from the medibutu repos
<hangthedj> chief, i'm not sure what the default is, but you may want to uncomment the security = user
<amidaniel|away> aantn: You should probably install the 1.5 or 1.6 jre .. I'm not sure how friendly eclipse is with 1.4
<hangthedj> or change it to security = share.
<CRoWsNeST> ok am new to ubuntu and am losed got it installed and try to get my graphic card working and the get the destop effects to work
<chief> hangthedj: ok
<CRoWsNeST> but i don;t no how to download beryl
<amidaniel|away> aantn: It's probably also a lot easier to install eclipse from the ubuntu repo, as that will sort out your dependencies for you and configure it properly.
<wols> CRoWsNeST: there is no beryl anymore and compiz is installed by default in gutsy
<wols> CRoWsNeST: what videocard do you have and what drier do you use?
<aantn> amidaniel|away: I did
<magnetron> CRoWsNeST: install the package for advanced compiz settings
<aantn> I installed java from medibuntu
<CRoWsNeST> i have a Radeon 9550
<wols> aantn: why from medibuntu?
<aantn> I installed the package ibm-j2re1.5
<wols> ubuntu has java 1.5 at least
<CRoWsNeST> where do i do that
<aantn> I'm on ppc
<wols> aantn: why is it then talking about java 1.4 in your error message?
<CRoWsNeST> is there remote accests with unbuntu
<aantn> I don't know
<nuvan> it seems that my /usr/include is next to empty.  anyone know the package name that contains the basic header files for development?
<aantn> wait...
<wols> CRoWsNeST: what drivers?
<lht> Thanks for the help guys. My monitor resolution issue is fixed! :D I am off now.
<erUSUL> CRoWsNeST: go to System>Admin>Restricted drivers
<CRoWsNeST> if so i could really need it lol
<aantn> I'm installing the package "ibm-j2sdk1.5"
<wols> !b-e | nuvan
<ubotu> nuvan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<magnetron> CRoWsNeST: in applications > add/remove, search for compiz
<amidaniel|away> aantn: Can you load up a console and type "java -version"
<erUSUL> !java | aantn
<ubotu> aantn: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<CRoWsNeST> i down load the driver i got it sitting on my desk top
<aantn> I can't install sun's version
<aantn> it doesn't exist for ppc
<CRoWsNeST> but i don;t no how to install it
<CRoWsNeST> lol
<aantn> I'm trying to install another package...
<wols> aantn: you don't need to download any driver. I ask waht driver you actaully use
<CRoWsNeST> go i feel stupied
<Fethman> hmm anyone know if there is a kernel with suspend2 compiled in it for gutsy. I patched it and compiled it myself but the hibernate script still says that there is no support for suspend2
<aantn> wols: I do need to install the javasdk
<aantn> don't i?
<CRoWsNeST> ati-driver-installer-7-11-x86.x86_64
<erUSUL> CRoWsNeST: comiz is installed by default in latest ubuntu
<kapmop> can i get ubuntu to undo all the updates i've done to it in the past day or so?
<CRoWsNeST> that one
<magnetron> CRoWsNeST: in administration, run "restricted driver manager"
<wols> aantn: jre is enough
<amidaniel|away> aantn: You shouldn't need the sdk
<wols> aantn: unless you actually eclipse to do java programming
<aantn> for eclipse?
<CRoWsNeST> ok will i got ubuntu 7.04
<erUSUL> CRoWsNeST: you should install your drivers quth the restricted drivers app
<wols> CRoWsNeST: update
<erUSUL> with*
<amidaniel|away> wols: Eclipse provides it's own sdk
<aantn> I don't want eclipse for java
<denardo> How do I find out my current IP address (so I can ssh in from another machine on the LAN)?
<wols> erUSUL: no he should not. those drivers don't work with compiz at all
<CRoWsNeST> can i talk to some that will to help me in pvp
<wols> amidaniel|away: I don't think so
<CRoWsNeST> this room to fast and i can;t keep up
<aantn> java version "1.5.0"
<hangthedj> denardo, ifconfig
<wols> aantn: and this java is installed where?
<hangthedj> denardo, probably ifconfig eth0
<amidaniel|away> aantn: "which java"
<erUSUL> wols: xserver-xgl
<CRoWsNeST> there is  168 update should i do ever one of them
<chief> hangthedj: didn't help much :(
<wols> erUSUL: eeek!
<CRoWsNeST> i have not done any update yet
<amidaniel|away> wols: Hmm .. maybe not. I know it provides its own implementation of the compiler, etc.
<aantn> /usr/bin/java
<wols> amidaniel|away: it might use jikes, but it certainly doesn't provide its own java runtime library
<denardo> hangt thanks!
<CRoWsNeST> any one
<CRoWsNeST> plz help
<hangthedj> probably not that much help these days with samba, usually only have to copy a couple files, so i use scp
<erUSUL> wols: but i step aside if you are willing to guide her through manual instalation of the ati.com driver (something she will have to do every time the kernel, mesa, or the x server updates)
<amidaniel|away> wols: No, it doesn't provide the runtime, just a compiler (and a bad one at that ...)
<wols> erUSUL: why would it? "ati" and compiz will work. Free driver instead of proprietary shit
<amidaniel|away> aantn: Okay, can you execute java -jar /usr/lib/eclipse/startup.jar ?
<hangthedj> but i remember gsambad being pretty awesome
<wols> amidaniel|away: jikes isn't bad
<magnetron> denardo: right click the network applet in the upper right corner, choose info
<wols> if it is jikes
<chief> hangthedj:  maybe, but as with most tools you need to know to use them :)
<hangthedj> chief, in the terminal you could try findsmb, or smbtree and see what comes up?
<CRoWsNeST> why do i get this problem in desktop effects i get this when i click on it the Composite extension is not available
<aantn> amidaniel|away: that works
<aantn> thanks!
<erUSUL> wols: i thought that recent cards dosn't support ati (radeon) with 3d accel /me scrolls back... ahh a 95xx maybe it would work
<wols> erUSUL: not just maybe. everything up to x800 will work with i
<wols> *it
<chief> hangthedj: just 1 machine itself
<amidaniel|away> aantn: Heh, alright :) If you're curious in investigating it more, there will be a configuration file somewhere in its millions of .ini's that points to the runtime to use for loading, which you should update to /usr/bin/java
<CRoWsNeST> So can any one in here help me or no
<erUSUL> wols: good to know
<aantn> amidaniel|away: its not worth the time... thanks again
<hangthedj> chief, did you try in #samba?
<amidaniel|away> aantn: Alright, no problem :)
<kapmop> fresh install of ubuntu 7.1 amd64: flash isn't working in firefox, even after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras. gnash kinda sorta works but renders a garbled image
<hangthedj> probably not many people there, but worth a shot
<chief> hangthedj: #samba ?
<chief> oh
<hangthedj>   /join #samba :)
<predaeus> kapmop, to be exact you would have to say 7.10, it's the year and month
<chief> hangthedj: thanks I'm in there already ;)
<CRoWsNeST> Can some tell me how to get desktop effects to work
<kapmop> are most people still using the i386 build?
<wols> CRoWsNeST: glxinfo. what driver do you use?
<hangthedj> try changing the security = user to security = share, when all else failed that worked for me in the past.
<predaeus> kapmop, I heard there is something to install to get firefox working. I don't remember what though, did you scan the forums?
<CRoWsNeST> wols am new to this i need step by step
<erUSUL> kapmop: flash worked for mi in 64bit out of the box without using gnash
<CRoWsNeST> in what you want to know
<kapmop> i havent scanned the forums
<predaeus> CRoWsNeST, I think this is still explained in #ubuntu-effects not sure though, haven't been to #ubuntu for some time
<erUSUL> kapmop: i have flashplugin-nonfree installed (iirc i jus browsed to youtbe give a few clicks an voila! flash working)
<kapmop> ah. i think i found the problem.. md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz _ The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<onats> hi, can someone tell me why other packages fail to download?
<predaeus> onats, give more information please
<ihate88> hi got a problem. on my notebook, a MEDION MD 96290, the pc speakers don't work. it uses the hda-intel module. on vista i can assign a function i wish on each jack. one is even spdif optical/front speakers at the same time. i dont even see a red light using ubuntu... this works using vista. the worst thing is i cant use the integrated pc speakers. using no model option, the three plugs have the functions line out, microphone, line in.
<ihate88> the model=medion-mda2 does not change anything. the model=medion option instead seems to work. all the all the correct controlers appear in alsamixer. but now i dont get ANY sound :( any help on this? i tried upgrading to newest alsa version
<nuvan> thanks wols
<CRoWsNeST> :(
<predaeus> CRoWsNeST, did you join #ubuntu-effects and ask there too?
<erUSUL> kapmop: it is known bug... not sure when that will be sorted out...
<CRoWsNeST> yea i did and no one there
<CRoWsNeST> to talk to me
<white_eagle> hey
<onats> predaeus, pc A is updating from pc B which has apt-cacher installed.. now pc B's software sources are pointed to a particular mirror... some of the packages get downloaded to pc A, but some fail...
<white_eagle> can I ask for help
<predaeus> CRoWsNeST, what wols meant was, open a console and run glxinfo and look at the output to see what driver is in use.
<CRoWsNeST> how do i do that
<dgjones> !ask | white_eagle
<white_eagle> when I apply watter effects my compute stops responding
<ubotu> white_eagle: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<white_eagle> it freezes
<white_eagle> and I must
<white_eagle> restart
<white_eagle> i have ati radeon 200m
<predaeus> white_eagle, please don't use enter that often
<zoli2k> Hi, It is possible to integrate konqueror with any social bookmarking system?
<kapmop> where can the official 64bit flash player be found? i'm only finding i386 right now
<hangthedj> water effects are overrated anyhow
<CRoWsNeST> do i just type glxinfo in to termanl
<predaeus> zoli2k, also ask in #kubuntu
<yafu> Somebody involved in the project?Can you update ffmpeg package to support this?:
<yafu> http://multimedia.cx/eggs/xintra8-in-ffmpeg/
<predaeus> kapmop, there is none.
<white_eagle> !msg hangthedj what do you mean overrated?
<CRoWsNeST> what the cammand  i have to type
<CRoWsNeST> to see the glxinfo
<MenZa> !flash64 | kapmop
<ubotu> kapmop: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<hangthedj> ;)
<predaeus> yafu, you will usually not find devs here. Contact them through launchpad feature or bug requests/reports
<zoli2k> predaeus: #kubuntu seems to be frozen against the user activity on #ubuntu channel :)
<white_eagle> hello, it's me again, I cannot use the watter effects, as I said
<onats> predaeus, any ideas?
<CRoWsNeST> how do i do that
<yafu> ok,predaeus
<ivan_> kuk
<CRoWsNeST> god i feel stupied
<white_eagle> hello, it's me again, I cannot use the watter effects, as I said
<predaeus> onats, nah sorry I am not familiar with that, redirect your question to the whole channel again in a few.
<predaeus> white_eagle, don't repeat your question that often please.
<GOdFAThe1> can someone help me with a sound initialization issue?
<ciacon> hi guys - for some reason my eth0 is not automaticly set to the defined settings @ after a reboot... can anyone give me some help?
<hangthedj> white_eagle, you can try asking in #compiz-fusion
<white_eagle> ok, but I repeated cause noone answered
<white_eagle> ok
<white_eagle> thanks
<snafoo> hrm
<CRoWsNeST> when i go in to restricted driver
<hangthedj> usually when no one answers its because no one has an answer
<snafoo> Anyone know why my mic would be skippy when using ventrilo with ALSA, but fine when using OSS?
<hangthedj> at the moment.
<CRoWsNeST> it say ATC accelerated graphics driver enabled with a check margit and status in use
<CRoWsNeST> so it saying it working but why do i get a message with the desktop effects then
<CRoWsNeST> do i have to download  beryl
<CRoWsNeST> to get the desktop effects
<kapmop> is there a noticeable difference in performance between running amd64 versus i386?
<COY0TE> hey ppl what's the latest version of ubuntu???
<COY0TE> i have 4,10
<CRoWsNeST> any one understand what am saying
<tomagor> hello, problem with ltsp on edubuntu server... can't find any sound hardware. because of this stops here ..
<LinuxJuggalo> COY0TE, its 7.10
<white_eagle> no one answered on compiz-fusion
<LinuxJuggalo> !gutsy | COY0TE
<ubotu> COY0TE: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<tomagor> is there any other channel for edubuntu?
<LinuxJuggalo> !hardy | COY0TE
<ubotu> COY0TE: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<predaeus> kapmop, it's not easily noticeable, I am not even sure if I could notice it, I switched back to Xubuntu i386 from Xubuntu amd64 recently.
<predaeus> kapmop, but maybe I've just got used to the slowdown. Not sure.
<tomagor> anyone who knows for LTSP?
<CRoWsNeST> predaeus do i need to just do the update on the pc and it will work ?
<onats> is anyone else having problems updating their installation?
<predaeus> CRoWsNeST, I don't know, could be that your hardware (graphics card) does not support the effects.
<huss> can I join to windows server network that uses ISA "internet security &acceleration" which program will act as a client?
<CRoWsNeST> will the screen saver work and there fast
<predaeus> CRoWsNeST, how should we know, nobody here knows what computer you have
<LinuxJuggalo> !windows | huss
<ubotu> huss: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<CRoWsNeST> how can i tell you
<CRoWsNeST> where do i go
<evo7> elo all .. help me ... my pidgin looks like does not working .. all msg send/receive didnt success .. :( ..
<LinuxJuggalo> evo7 was it working fine before? it could be a network related problem, possible your ISP is blocking it
<Martinn>  how to make a proxy server in linux the easiest way
<onats> anyone having problems downloading this? perl 5.8.8-7ubuntu3.1
<LinuxJuggalo> evo7 also a firewall or router settings, that or the IM service you are connected to with pidgin is temporary unavailable
<huss> microsoft ISA server controls the network how to have ISA client to have the permission to log onto the network?
<evo7> LinuxJuggalo --> sometime it is ok sometime not .. I do not think it is the matter of ISP because my friend in same house, same network can use it .. :(
<erUSUL> !info squid | Martinn
<ubotu> martinn: squid: Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<LinuxJuggalo> evo7 do you have a firewall installed other than the default ubuntu firewall aka in iptables
<white_eagle> can I ask, what is new in ubuntu 7.10 than 7.4
<ikonia> white_eagle: check out the change log on ubuntu.com
<tam> does anyone know if you can run memtest from the live CD?
<gordonjcp> tam: yes
<tam> gordonjcp: cheers for that :) how are you?
<gordonjcp> not bad, yourself?
<aaaaa> Enter text here...
<tam> gordonjcp: aye, fantastic, just snowed under with the new job and learning loads at present. loving it tho
<LinuxJuggalo> evo7 check the port blocking settings in the firewall and look for any port matching the ports pidgin is using to connect to the IM service you are using
<gordonjcp> cool, left Sun then?
<Martinn> erUSUL thx
<evo7> LinuxJuggalo -> how to check the port blocking?
<tam> gordonjcp: aye, certainly have. work for a big business ISP now as a network eng
<gordonjcp> sweet
<tam> gordonjcp: left back in may
<GOdFAThe1> Anyone capable of helping me with a sound initialization issue with quake 3
<GOdFAThe1> ?
<gordonjcp> GOdFAThe1: no sound in Quake 3?
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: can you expand on the problem
<GOdFAThe1> When I try to run q3 the screen is blank, I printed the log and it shows a sound initialization issue
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: sound shouldn't stop the screen from launching
<gordonjcp> GOdFAThe1: that's not the usual problem, pastebin the error?
<LinuxJuggalo> evo7, open your firewall and it should be under policy or traffic rules something similar like that, in pidgin open accounts, click the account you are having problems with and click modify on the advanced tab it shows the port pidging is using to connect to the IM service
<wols> ikonia: it does. old known problem in quake3 based games with alsa
<GOdFAThe1> ok brb
<dfd> Hello
<ikonia> wols: I'm certainly not aware of it
<gordonjcp> GOdFAThe1: google for "quake3 direct no sound" ;-)
<evo7> LinuxJuggalo -> ok tq man .. i will find out
<wols> ikonia: I remember it frm enemy territory
<him> hello
<GOdFAThe1> gordonjcp: do you know how to solve it yourself? I found some stuff online but if you know the answer might save me some time ;P haheh
<Zak_Blayde> hello
<gordonjcp> GOdFAThe1: no, because I don't know specifically what the problem is
<him> I have question regarding crossover office
<gordonjcp> GOdFAThe1: but if you google for what I said, the first hit tells you how to fix the most common problem
<GOdFAThe1> ok ill see what happens
<Serenella> ciao
<magnetron> !jfgi | gordonjcp
<ubotu> gordonjcp: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Serenella> italiani?
<dgjones> !it | Serenella
<ubotu> Serenella: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<him> does crossover office work better on certain distros?  and if so, which?
<ikonia> him: I think its pretty imparcial
<ikonia> him: there may be incompatabilities between distro's component versions (glibc / X11 for example)
<him> I am using ubuntu and it has not performed as I would have hoped...
<gordonjcp> magnetron: stop that, please
<ikonia> gordonjcp ?
<wols> ikonia: the !jfgi
<ikonia> him in what way, cross-over's support groups may be the best palce to ask
<ikonia> wols: I can't see it,
<gordonjcp> I haven't got time to sit and hand-hold people through fixing a simple thing, and I can point them to a whole raft of help that *will* fix their problem
<gordonjcp> magnetron: perhaps you've got the time to help him?
<wols> 12:41 < magnetron> !jfgi | gordonjcp
<him> I do not wish to be a burden
<ikonia> wols: I don't have him on ignore yet I can't see him speak
<onats> is anyone implementing the apt-cacher with Acquire::http:Proxy?
<ikonia> him: burden to who ?
<gordonjcp> do you know what, maybe I just don't have time to help anyone at all any more, if that's the sort of thing people are going to come out with
<gordonjcp> !ask | him
<ubotu> him: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zetheroo> whats a really good program for video conversion in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> zetheroo mencoder ?
<zetheroo> is that a program?
<ikonia> zetheroo: yes
<magnetron> zetheroo: avidemux install it with add/remove applications
<wols> zetheroo: yes. ffmpeg too
<onats> heller?
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: mencoder or ffmpeg
<zetheroo> I need something with a good easy to use GUI
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: What exactly are you trying to do?
<dbe> Where can I get libpangoxft? Its not avalible at http://packages.ubuntu.com/.
<ikonia> zetheroo acidrip can be used as a front end to mencoder, not sure about ffmpeg
<erUSUL> zetheroo: avidemux
<ikonia> dbe: pango should be build against xft in the pango package
<zetheroo> I would like to be able to take my videos and convert them to smaller more compact files
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: avidemux will probably help you with that
<dbe> ikonia: How can I check if its installed?
<gordonjcp> I don't use it, because I find the GUI really hard to use
<ikonia> dbe: dpkg -l | grep pango
<gordonjcp> mencoder is a command-line tool, and much easier
<dfd> I think there were some problems in last upgrades.. I can't run any gtk app anymore
<zetheroo> hmmm
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> thanks all
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: what are you converting from and to?
<zetheroo> I'll give avidemux a try
<dfd> gnome doesn't start at all, gdm crashes when I click on preferences, gnome-terminal segfaults, XFCE doesn't start, Inkscape crashes when I open the save dialog
<zetheroo> well... I want to convert many formats
<dfd> all worked fine before last upgrade..
<zetheroo> ogg to mpg
<dbe> ikonia: ii  libpango1.0-0       1.12.2-0ubuntu3    Layout and rendering of internationalized te
<dbe>           ii  libpango1.0-common  1.12.2-0ubuntu3    Modules and configuration files for the Pang
<gordonjcp> if you've got more than a couple of videos to convert, it's actually much faster to use a command-line tool and write a script to do it
<zetheroo> mov to mgp
<him> Crossover office works as advertised... with two minor problems... I can input English just fine, but when i attempt to input japanese it gives me question marks.  So I boot into japanese and it solves that problem... the input is still alittle strange but works.  The second problem is more troubling.  I get parts of my word documents appearing in a huge font blown up on my screen.  If I minimize work the large text still remains for a breif
<him> period
<zetheroo> etc
<dbe> ikonia: I cant see libpangoxft there.
<ikonia> dbe: thats because it may not be a pacakge, pango should be built against xft as I said earlier
<dbe> ikonia: Ok
<ikonia> him: I'd take that up with cross-over support groups
<dfd> Anyone had this problem?
<ikonia> dfd: if gnome is segfaulting, I'd re-install ubuntu
<ikonia> dfd: you could go around the houses trying to trouble shoot that
<dfd> ikonia, it started segfaulting from the last upgrade.. I'm using stable.. I can't see what I did wrong
<him> ok, thankyou.  I will have to do that.  I would be totally willing to use openoffice if it did not handle footnotes soo poorly
<dissident> is there an easy way to make another ext3 partition on another hdd while installing ubuntu
<dfd> at the moment I installed KDE to have a desktop environment, but I need to use inkscape for my work
<ikonia> dfd something has not gone well, but as I said, a sefault can take a while to gor through, your probably best just re-installing ubuntu unless it's critical
<dfd> and also firefox crashes when I open a save dialog..
<ikonia> dfd: what are you doing, gnome/xfce/kde all on the same box ?
<dfd> I used only gnome
<ikonia> dfd: how are you using firefox if you can't load a desktop ?
<ikonia> dfd: then why are you installing kde and xfce
<dfd> ikonia, to have a desktop, since gnome doesn't start anymore
<ikonia> dfd: ok, so kde is a work around
<dfd> yes, it is a workaround for gnome, but I still need to run firefox, inkscape, etc
<dfd> they all crashes when I open save dialogs
<ikonia> dfd: I would re-install ubuntu unless you have mission critical data on
<dfd> couldn't I just reinstall broken packages?
<ikonia> dfd: which package is broke ?
<dfd> eh.. I would like to know
<ikonia> dfd: EXACTLY !
<different_realit> I'm trying to install a usb accessrunner modem, in ubuntu.com says to excecute  cxacrufw-extract ~/CnxEtU.sys ~/cxacru-fw.bin   but i get the message cxacrufw not found.. what am I doing wrong ?
<ikonia> dfd: it can takes ages to work through a segfault
<ikonia> dfd: something as big as gnome will take a while, hence why I said it is probably easier to re-install
<dfd> I could try reinstalling all gtk packages
<ikonia> dfd: do you think it's a gtk problem
<dfd> yeah.. since every app using gtk crashes
<dbe> Where can I get gtk+-2.0?
<dfd> is there a way to uninstall/reinstall a package without having to uninstall all its dependent packages?
<wols> dfd: yes. man dpkg
<dfd> ok
<dbe> dfd: Just apt-get remove package && apt-get install package
<dfd> dbe, but that would remove all packages on which package relies on as well
<UltraMagnus> hi, i just tried to install ubuntu 7.10 64bit on my new laptop (dell vostro 1500) however when i hit enter at the first menu, my screen just turns off (not goes black, the backlight and everything turns off).  help?
<dbe> dfd: Not that I know of.
<chief> does the AMD64 version of ubuntu allow for executing 32bit binaries ?
<wols> chief: yes
<dfd> dbe, yes it does, I'm trying :-|
<wols> chief: but you will need the 32bit libs the 32bit program needs
<ikonia> chief: not without a 32bit environment installed too
<erUSUL> chief: yes
<chief> so I have to install the 32bit env as well ?
<ikonia> chief: yes
<chief> I take it, it doesn't install by default like that ?
<ikonia> chief: no
<ikonia> chief: do you have a reason to use 64bit ?
<chief> bother
<chief> ikonia: other than ego, and because I can, no. :)
<ikonia> chief: then use 32bit
<onats> how come my ubuntu in gutsy alpha isn't upgraded to final release... i already updated everything using update manager...
<onats> it still looks like the alpha version, with the search icon
<onats> halp!
<chief> ikonia: I'd rather not do a total reinstall :)
<erUSUL> onats: lsb_release -a
<ikonia> chief: unless you have a reason to use 64bit, you'll find it more hassle, and no benifits
<ce_chubby> ai
<ce_chubby> aii
<chief> ikonia: maybe, but I notice a performance boost while using 64 bit os.
<ikonia> chief: really ? where ?
<onats> erusul, it just states 7.10.. does the alpha version have an 'a' as in 7.10a?
<chief> ikonia: video / audio authoring work :)
<ikonia> chief: thats understandable, so you do have a "reason"
<chief> lol
<chief> ikonia: not something I think about :)
<zetheroo> well I installed avidemux .... but it does not even open .ogg files
<ce_chubby> chief
<ikonia> chief: it's one of the area's 64bit shines
<chief> ikonia: indeed ;)
<ikonia> zetheroo: have you installed the codecs to be able to play ogg files
<zetheroo> ikonia: I just played this ogg file
<chief> ikonia: it's only for 1 application, I'm sure I can find something equal to it somewhere.. Skale ( for composing tracker music )
<erUSUL> onats: if you upgraded with the update manager you are on the final version already
<snafoo> Anyone know why my mic would be skippy when using ventrilo with ALSA, but fine when using OSS?
<onats> erusul, ok thanks.. i'm just wondering why the search icon didn't disappear..
<onats> erusul, you familiar with apt-cacher?
<erUSUL> onats: the deskbar applet?
<eses> how to start clonezilla? any one?
<onats> erusul, yeah
<onats> that small magnifying icon on the top right
<erUSUL> onats: i comes with the final version by default too
<NixPanther> Hi all. I'm having connection issues in Pidgin. It refuses to connect to MSN (writing error) and AIM (connection reset by peer). I've apt-get remove --purgeed and reinstalled it and still the same. Any idea's?
<onats> !clonezilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonezilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<onats> what does clonezilla do/
<Greeny_> snafoo I hears we never reply
<snafoo> yes Greeny_
<Greeny_> pity
<eses> clonezilla has something to do with disk less boot, create boot image
<dissident> if i dual boot and i format one disk is it possible i cannot boot again with the other
<dissident> i read somewhere i could solve that with dos boot disk
<ikonia> dissident: depends whereyou menus.lst is and your grub boot sector
<dissident> fdisk /mbr
<dissident> is that correct ?
<ikonia> dissident: that depends on the questions I've just asked
<dissident> ok
<erUSUL> dissident: fixmbr on winXP
<sebrock> I need to play a sound file (anything really, a silent works too) in order to remove a scratching sound that is created when ALSA initiates. How can I automate this? I put "aplay silence.wav" in rc.local but that didnt help. If I execute it manually after boot it works fine?
<dissident> how to use fixmbr please
<bobba> hey guys i need help.. im trying to install latest ubuntu, but i got bus error * can't start hardware abstration layer - please ensure dbus is running
<sebrock> dissident: man fixmbr
<ikonia> dissident join #windows if you inist on doing that
<ikonia> sebrock: its not a unix command so man won't work
<sebrock> right
<dissident> ok
<sebrock> then why even ask here
<ikonia> sebrock: because he didn't know
<ikonia> sebrock: why offer garbage advice if you know the answer, point him at the right place to get support
<sebrock> alright then, just put in you windows cd and try recover
<erUSUL> sebrock: i thought it was asking hwo to recover a windows boot sector... my mistake
<bobba> hey guys i need help.. im trying to install latest ubuntu, but i got bus error * can't start hardware abstration layer - please ensure dbus is running
<onats> anyone here have used a netvista 2200?
<brobostigon> no idea bobba: sorry
<bobba>  :(
<sebrock> I need to play a sound file (anything really, a silent works too) in order to remove a scratching sound that is created when ALSA initiates. How can I automate this? I put "aplay silence.wav" in rc.local but that didnt help. If I execute it manually after boot it works fine?
<brobostigon> bobba: have you looked at the ubuntu forums??maybe other people have had the same problem??
<Sollos> o.-
<ikonia> sebrock: I believe xmms can be launched to play a file off a command line also
<ikonia> sebrock: you may find that a better alternative, if not a weaker tool
<sebrock> ikonia: well aplay does too?
<ikonia> sebrock: but that doesn't appear to be working for you
<noiesmo> sebrock, put the full path to the file ie "aplay /path/to/file/silence.wav"
<sebrock> ikonia: strange is that I can manually open a terminal and to it right after boot without problem
<ikonia> sebrock: have you put in some debug to make sure it actually runs the script, just a say "touch /tmp/worked" line in the rc sciprt
<bobba> brobostigo: the forums didnt help.. search key words had no matches
<sebrock> noiesmo: thats what I have, without the quotes in rc.local
<brobostigon> ok, i dont know how to help anyfurther, sorry bobba/
<noiesmo> sebrock,  I put "aplay silence.wav" in rc.local what you said above
<GOdFAThe1> I need help copying a directory and its contents into an already existing directory with its own contents
<erUSUL> sebrock: has /etc/rc.local execution bit on?
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1 use nautalis or use cp -R
<bobba> its okay
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: when I use cp -r I get cannot overwrite non-directory
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: cp -R
<ikonia> not -r
<sebrock> noiesmo: ok I have the full path
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: oops
<sebrock> erUSUL: yes, it executes fancontrol fine
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: use the gui
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: same issue -r, -R same problem
<brobostigon> use nautilus
<GOdFAThe1> I dont have permissions using GUI from what I can tell
<ikonia> sebrock have youpu t a debug line
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: the gui is launched by the same user you are using on the command line
<brobostigon> start nautilus fom cli with root permissions
<ikonia> brobostigon: he shoulnd't need root
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: But to do anything in the terminal I need to type sudo
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: I have denied permissions otherwise for some reason
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: please show me ls -la in a pastebin of the directory you want to copy from, and the directory you want to copy to
<brobostigon> i agree, but he might no have proper permmisons to do what he wants as user.
<ikonia> brobostigon: then lets find out instead of telling him to use root blindly
<dbe> How can I solve this?: apt-get install libgtk2.0-0 says "libgtk2.0-0 is already the newest version". ./configure in IceCat says "checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 1.3.7... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. ".
<brobostigon> ok
<GOdFAThe1> ok brb
<ikonia> dbe: your package config path is not se correctly, however if you don't know how that works I suggest you don't try to build your own software
<diogofsr> dbe: Install the -dev one.
<NixPanther> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> diogofsr: no
<dbe> ikonia: I know how to set the path but the suggested file does not exist.
<ikonia> dbe: what is the suggested file ? and its not the "path" you need to set
<diogofsr> dbe: Install the -dev one!
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47213/
<dbe> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/fvQNH124.html
<Acksaw> hey guys, i need an easy to install ubuntu without a cd-rom
<sebrock> ikonia: no not at the moment, but as I said, fancontrol in rc.local executes fine, so it does execute
<erUSUL> sebrock: i take you used full path to file.wav.... aplay /full/path/to/file.wav
<sebrock> erUSUL:  yes
<diffr> i try to run the following command: cxacrufw-extract ~/CnxEtU.sys ~/cxacru-fw.bin but i get the message that cxacrufw-extract command is not found... What should I do ?
<brobostigon> acksaw: do you mean install via network, if so there is a doc on help,ubuntu.com, i think.
<Acksaw> nice
<adante> hi can someone tell me the correect format to run find and execute some command on a file?
<Acksaw> can that be done over a crossover cable? I assume so brobostigon
<brobostigon> no idea acksaw
<adante> i am trying find . '*.bla' -exec ls {} but it says -exec is missing an argument
<erUSUL> adante: use xargs
<brobostigon> acksaw, its probel good to have a look at the forums too.
<Acksaw> cant find the article on help.ub..
<sebrock> ikonia, erUSUL: this is what it looks like: fancontrol
<sebrock> aplay /home/sebastian/silence.wav
<dbe> diffr: That worked. Thanks.
<erUSUL> adante: find . -name <pattern> -print0 | xargs -0 ls
<Acksaw> access to another network machine that is already running Ubuntu
<Acksaw> i dont have this
<Acksaw> so that won't work.
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: did you get that link I posted?
<adante> erUSUL: does xargs automatically append the filename to the command?
<onats> cool! found out something new today..clonezilla is like norton ghost... but does it work on windows machines?
<erUSUL> sebrock: maybe introducing a delay? sleep n (in seconds)
<erUSUL> adante: thats the whole purpose of the command
<ikonia> GIMP22: sorry no, I was on the phone
<ikonia> ops
<diffr> i try to run the following command: cxacrufw-extract ~/CnxEtU.sys ~/cxacru-fw.bin but i get the message that cxacrufw-extract command is not found... What should I do ?
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: sorry no I was on the phone
<sebrock> erUSUL: maybe, I'm gonna try to put another wave file in and see how it works
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47213/
<Acksaw> brobostigon, is there not a floppy install disk?
<erUSUL> diffr: install it? maybe it is not instaled by default
<IdleOne> !install | Acksaw have you checked out this link ?
<ubotu> Acksaw have you checked out this link ?: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<diffr> erUSUL how do i install it ?
<adante> erUSUL: okay, how would i construct a command of the form "fish $file someargs" ?
<brobostigon> no that i know of acksaw.
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: why have you installed all that as root ?
<naturesss> help me preference>>appearance.... why work normal  ???
<naturesss> help me preference>>appearance.... why work normal  ???
<diffr> i downloaded a tar.gz file which had only the file cxacru-fw.bin which i extracted on desktop
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: you need to do "sudo cp -R /usr/games/quake3/* /usr/local/games/quake3
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: Im a newb should I have done it otherwise?
<ikonia> differentreality: ./cxacru-fw.bin
<brobostigon> acksaw, does the machine have usb ports, you could boot of a usb stick with the install on it,
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: seems overkill unpacking it all at root
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: but certainly not the end of the world
<erUSUL> diffr: i tried to find it here on gutsy but i filed.... what how-to are you following?
<Acksaw> brobostigon, i think it is too old to have the usb boot capability
<brobostigon> ok
<differentreality> it says permission denied... i follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/AccessRunner
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: Is there a pro or con to installing stuff as root or otherwise?
<Acksaw> basiaclly what it is is, I have kubuntu on the PC at the moment, the PC in kubuntu WILL detect both the HDD and the cd rom but the bios DOES NOT therefore i cannot install ubuntu..
<Acksaw> i have tried different jumpers etc brobostigon but no lunk
<wols> differentreality: it's a firmware
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: well, dagerous to install anything as root that you don't undertstand, only root can access it which means your personal environment info won't be available as root
<wols> Acksaw: what PC is it? intebased with IC8 or later?
<Acksaw> no idear
<Acksaw> its a celeron 1.2ghz
<erUSUL> adante: usually someargs are before the $file ... find . -name <pattern> -print0 | xargs -0 command someargs
<differentreality> wols yes i almost know what it is... the thing is it does NOT work!
<brobostigon> i dont know what to advise, this is beyond my knowledge,acksaw
<wols> Acksaw: what mainboard chipset?
<Acksaw> not 100% sure wols
<wols> differentreality: how do you know?
<Acksaw> as i says, its a celeron 1.2ghz thats all i know wols
<naturesss> help me preference>>appearance.... why bug  ???
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: How come I need permissions using GUI if I do everything with root?
<differentreality> wols if it works when i connect my modem it is supposed to be tring to activate the line which results in a red light switching on and off.. this doesnt happen in my case
<wols> naturesss: google "smart questions"
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: or as root...?
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: you've not got permissions using the gui, thats the problem
<wols> differentreality: the howto clearly tells you what to do with that file.learn to read
<adante> erUSUL: nm, figured out how to use -exec :)
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: is there a way to get them?
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: gkusudo
<ikonia> gksudo
<erUSUL> adante: no problem
<adante> erUSUL: thanks for help
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia: do you advise against doing so?
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: on doing what ?
<differentreality> I do exactly as it says.. only that the second command is not excecuted
<GOdFAThe1> ikonia:  gksudo for rights?
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: what advice do you want ?
<ikonia> GOdFAThe1: thats the command
<wols> differentreality: you have a cxacru-fw.bin right?
<differentreality> wols yes
<wols> differentreality: there you have it. now use your brain for a second
<ikonia> wols I think it's on his desktop and he's not in the desktop dir
<differentreality> i am
<wols> ikonia: he tries to run a unecessary command since he is unable to use one of his 2 remaining braincells
<ikonia> wols: I've not followed the whole post
<IdleOne> wols: if your having a bad day or maybe just a litle tired of doing tech support perhaps you need to take a break. being rude and insulting does not help anybody
<differentreality> wols how am I exactly supposed to know if it necessary or not since i'm not familiar with linux and I 'm trying to learn ?
<wols> IdleOne: suit yourself and help him then
<riotkittie>  isnt this the same guy who was nasty to some guy for his english the other day. T:
<dissident> did anyone try ntfs on linux from paragon company ?
<wols> riotkittie: !ops is the command if you feel like it
<ikonia> dissident not from paragon
<ikonia> dissident: the ntfs-3g drivers are included
<wols> dissident: why would you when there is ntfs-3g in ubuntu
 * elkbuntu looks at wols
<IdleOne> wols: I dont know his issue and probably cant help him. I am not telling you to not help i am saying that I have noticed for the past few days you being rude to a few users and honestly that is against #ubuntu channel rules and the CoC.
<dissident> is ntfs-3g that good ?
<IdleOne> err #ubuntu
<ikonia> dissident: its becoming more acceptable
<riotkittie> ah ha, so it *is* that guy ;)
<ikonia> dissident: I still don't use it, but most people who are using it report well of it
<IdleOne> riotkittie: yes as a matter of fact
<riotkittie> dissident: it seems to be okay. i use it sparingly as i really dont use NTFS.
<ikonia> dissident: just remember it "can" cause corruption,  but reports of those issues semm much less
<riotkittie> ^ yea. and i'd be wary of using it if you dont have a win OS installed... or use it on a portable drive and have access to a win OS
<wols> I'd be more wary of the paragon software
<qiyong> is it safe for production server to upgrade from feisy to gusty?
<ikonia> I think is also a fair comment
<ikonia> qiyong: thats your call if its production
<dissident> will paragon be better or worse then, cause i have a sata disk with old game roms (you know them) and i want to use them on an emulator
<ikonia> dissident: contact paragone for support questions
<erUSUL> differentreality: to run a binary file on the same directory you are on you have to call it like this ./cxacru-fw.bin
<wols> dissident: netfs-3g is in ubuntu, paragon is not
<ikonia> dissident: its going to be personal opinion
<wols> erUSUL: if only it were a bianry to be called
<dissident> and i am not planning on using a windows os ever again
<differentreality> erUSUL it says that cannto execute binary file
<wols> dissident: then why do you keep ntfs partitions around?
<dissident> so that is why i want it to be ok
<ikonia> dissident: then use the ntfs read only driver and copy them off
<erUSUL> differentreality: try chmod +x cxacrufw-extract
<wols> for simply copying over the data to somewhere else you can just as well use ntfs kernel support which is read only
<riotkittie> how large is this drive? why not copy things over and format it to a linux friendly file system
<wols> erUSUL: have you read the howto he linked to?
<erUSUL> wols: nope
<wols> erUSUL: it shows
<dissident> that seems usefull
<differentreality> erUSUL i tried chmod +x cxacru-fw.bin and then i got the message i told you... as far as what u say is concerned i get th emessage cxacrufw-extract: no such file or directory
<ikonia> dissident: your missing a dir it wants
<ikonia> dissident: I've not read your how to, but the error is saying " I can't find the directory cxacrufw-extract"
<ikonia> oops
<erUSUL> differentreality: i have to go for a few minutes sorry
<ikonia> not dissident
<differentreality> :/
<ikonia> differentreality: I've not read your how to, but the error is saying " I can't find the directory cxacrufw-extract"
<ikonia> differentreality: your missing a dir it wants
<wols> ikonia: it isn't saying that either
<wols> he is not
<brobostigon> :-(
<ikonia> wols: the error "no such file or dir" seems a reasonable warning
<ikonia> wols: am I missing something from his howto ?
<wols> ikonia: xcacrufw-extract certainly isn't a directory
<ikonia> wols: another propriatary binary ?
<dissident> is this possible : in windows xp creating a linux partition on another hdd
<wols> it's a (in this case) unneeded script/program
<ikonia> dissident: not really
<dissident> copy all my stuff over there
<ikonia> wols: ok so he's missing a file rather than a directory
<wols> dissident: yes
<wols> ikonia: why wouldn't it be possible
<wols> dissident: but why you'd want to creat one I don't know
<ikonia> wols: unless he's using fat32 he'd have to use tools like the ext2 drivers
<wols> creating a partition can be done with any fdisk
<ikonia> wols: he doesn't actually mean partition, he mines file system that can be accessed
<dissident> because then i copy my files to linux part and then i delete my windows and replace it with linux os
<ikonia> wols: although he said the word partition, his previous posts suggest he wants a file system
<wols> creating a filesystem in that partition is something else. but even that can be done afaik (partition magic should be able to for example)
<Cyclopes> i have to modprobe one of my devices manually every time i boot, is there any way to automate this task?
<dissident> i have an extra hdd you see
<CRoWsNeST> is ther person
<wols> Cyclopes: man modules
<CRoWsNeST> that was help me in here
<CRoWsNeST> i sure hope so plz are u here
<wols> !ask | CRoWsNeST
<ubotu> CRoWsNeST: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i get this page to work for me http://208.57.3.117/Tegrity/NV%20Holistic%20Rubric/Class/Sun.htm
<differentreality> so now what do i do? :/ on desktop i have 3 files... CnxEtU.sys (windows drivers of the modem)  cxacru.tar.gz (which I downloaded) cxacru-fw.bin (which I extracted from the previous .gz - not through the command line though)
<zancik_> who has key for turboprint?
<IdleOne> zancik: this is not a warez channel
<wols> zancik_: turboprint gives one to you for a small sum
<IdleOne> zancik: turboprint will give you a key if you pay them for it
<CRoWsNeST> what the other ubuntu help room
<CRoWsNeST> any one in here now
<zancik_>  <IdleOne> oh yea fuck paying)
<CRoWsNeST> think it has a unbuntu- somthing
<brobostigon> ubuntu-uk ubuntu-de
<wols> CRoWsNeST: #ubuntu-effects
<IdleOne> !ops | zancik
<ubotu> zancik: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<elkbuntu> zancik, cut the swearing please
<tejas> i want to add a column to my table but its not working update.php runs successfully but there is no column add to table. can any one tell me de solution?
<wols> tejas:
<wols> tejas: #web, #php
<dissident> i make it clear : in windows i format another hdd to linux format, i put my files on it, format my windows os put linux os on it and then i use the files on tha other linux hdd ?
<ikonia> tejas: join #php
<tejas> oh sorry..
<wols> dissident: doesn't make sense. copy the files you want to keep to a backup. format the windows partition. done
<wols> dissident: all can be done under ubuntu. what you can and should do under windows if you wish is of no concern of this channel. ask ##windows instead
<dissident> yes but that back has to be better ext3 or not ?
<wols> if you want to do something under windows that is
<wols> no it hasn't
<dissident> ok, so getting thing and reading is no problem , i don't need something fancy then, cause when i was in ubuntu i couldn't read my windows hard drive
<ibanez> hey guys, quick question, how do i kill a window in irssi ?
<ibanez> lol
<riotkittie>  /window close ?
<mike1234> hi could anyone point me in the right direction to getting my scroll arrows to work, ie, you hold you scroll button down and then a cross hair apears and you can move the window up, down, left and right
<ibanez> ah
<ibanez> ty
<Sharpie> when i press the quit button it freezes my entire desktop
<riotkittie> yw
<wols> dissident: we gave you over time at least 2 ways to read it. and we're vers sure they worked in ubuntu for several versions now
<elkbuntu> ibanez, i dont use irssi, but irssi.org has lots of info and stuff, it might be useful you look there to find out all there is to know :)
<ibanez> i use xchat
<ibanez> lol
<ibanez> but i am playing with irssi
<ibanez> cause im bored
<ibanez> i've checked out their site and read
<ibanez> it's nice
<wols> ibanez: welcome to the light
<ibanez> but never told me that i don't tink :P
<ibanez> lol ty
<dissident> ok thanks
<simmerz> does the flash plugin work in amd64 firefox properly? wondering whether to put amd64 ubuntu on my laptop or i386, but I need to have flash, and also wine must work properly
<elkbuntu> ibanez, there is also #irssi here on freenode :)
<ibanez> oh nice
<ibanez> ty elkbuntu :)
<wols> simmerz: there is no 64bit flash
<ibanez> it wasn't listed on their site
<Gorlist> afternoon
<ibanez> only efnet and ircnet
<Sharpie> when i press the quit button (the one that shows the shutdown options), it freezes my entire desktop. anyone know how to fix this?
<simmerz> wols: no, but the flashplugin-nonfree package is available for amd64
<wols> simmerz: no
<simmerz> wols: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=flash&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<Gorlist> slight Gnome problem :) ive got some menu entries in Applications/Other which doesn't seem to want to delete via the menu manager?
<simmerz> wols: 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12: amd64 i386
<wols> simmerz: it will not work in 64bit firefox
<zzats> simmerz: I'd go for i386
<wols> unless you run it under nspluginwrapper
<simmerz> wols: ok
<wols> simmerz: how much RAM do you have?
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<simmerz> want to up to 4GB
<zzats> simmerz: the pros of running 64bit are very marginal. it's propably a good idea to go for i386 in desktop-oriented installation as a general rule
<wols> simmerz: i386 can only use up to 3.5GB per process at most
<shiester_miester> I'm having some trouble getting Flash to work in gutsy, especially with sound
<shiester_miester> the sound is working in everything else
<tich> what is the best/recommended codec for streaming video?
<shiester_miester> anyone have a guide/howto to installing flash
<simmerz> wols: that's fine, but the system as a whole can address the whole 4GB? as in, 4GB is visible to the system
<simmerz> ?
<wols> shiester_miester: run the browser from an xterm, check for any messages in the xterm when you play flash with sound
<shiester_miester> good idea
<Sharpie> when i press the quit button (the one that shows the shutdown options), it freezes my entire desktop. does anyone know how to fix this?
<shiester_miester> also the adobe plugin won't install, just the open source one\
<shiester_miester> :/
<xvoltagexx> can you shut down from the command line Sharpie?
<shiester_miester> its installed, but not
<Sharpie> xvoltagexx: yes
<wols> shiester_miester: gnash is far from usable and flas from adobe is currently borked
<xvoltagexx> could be your video card
<shiester_miester> oh is it
<shiester_miester> so both aren't good atm?
<Sharpie> xvoltagexx: why the heck would my video card freeze 1 specific dialog?
<simmerz> wols: is that correct?
<shiester_miester> whats wrong with the adobe one?
<DanDMan> Heyall
<GOdFAThe1> shiester_miester: mine works fine...
<wols> shiester_miester: can't be downloaded cause md5 is wrong
<wols> since adobe updated theirs
<DanDMan> oka then
<xvoltagexx> that is a video card intensive action
<shiester_miester> :/
<Sharpie> xvoltagexx: if my video card can handle bioshock, it can handle that dialog
<Sharpie> xvoltagexx: also, i've been on ubuntu for about 2 monthes now and it started yesterday
<rssde> What is the main differende between a kernel module and a program?
<GOdFAThe1> shiester_miester: did you do this? http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<wols> kernel module runs in kernelspace, programs in userspace
<xvoltagexx> not sure what to tell ya Sharpie
<wols> Sharpie: what changed yesterday or the day before? and: does shutting down from the commandline work?
<shiester_miester> GOdFAThe1, yeah i tried to run the rpm with no success, lol
<shiester_miester> should I do the tar or the YUM? :/
<wols> shiester_miester: tar
<GOdFAThe1> tar
<shiester_miester> k
<GOdFAThe1> lol
<GOdFAThe1> :P
<wols> shiester_miester: if you really must download it from there (which is bad)
<GOdFAThe1> wols: worked fine for me??
<shiester_miester> why is it bad?
<bTz> I have some trouble with my soundcard in ubuntu 7.10.. i can only have one program open at a time that uses sound. if i have rythmbox open and then open VLC, vlc gets no sound.. and vice versa.. anyone know what this might me ?
<shiester_miester> !worksforme
<bTz> be
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<wols> cause it bypasses your package management
<shiester_miester> wols, what would you recommend?
<shiester_miester> i installed it with apt-get, but its like it wasn't recognised by firefox
<wols> shiester_miester: checking postinst files for flashplayer-nonfree, however I dunno if you are able to correct the md5 problem there
<wols> shiester_miester: what exactly did you install?
<Sharpie> xvoltagexx: fixed it -_-
<shiester_miester> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<Sharpie> xvoltagexx: it's because i removed gnome-power-manager from startup because i thought it was unnecessary :/
<shiester_miester> and then i installed gnash which /sort of/ worked
<shiester_miester> but it didnt have any sound and killed the cpu
<cosmodad> can anyone give a recommendation on whether I should use powersaved or powernowd? which one is the default manager in Ubuntu?
<chazco> Anyone able to help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 - Further info is that it also affects XP (or other OSes) under VirtualBox on 7.10, but not when ran by themselves. I think its something to do with 7.10's networking...
<flysohigh> hi
<ss_> Hi folks
<ss_> HUAWEI ETS2551 Wireless modem works fine under Ubuntu. I have a little question. can some one identify that packages ( i mean driver packages) that relate to it specifically?
<ss_> Actually I want to module these drivers for Slax to enable it to run this wireless mode. Any ideas?
<gvsa123> help please... i can't get to the GUI of firestarter... i have sudo firestarter --start-hidden in start up, but no icon appears in the system tray... nor can i get to the GUI via system>admin>firestarter... i can see that it's running though through sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter status
<wols> gvsa123: what happens when you try to start its gui?
<gvsa123> wols: nothing... \
<danbhfive> chazco: have you tried firebug?
<cleaton> what does it say if you write firestartar in the console?
<chazco> Probably... not firefox though, also gets IE in the Virtualbox on 7.10
<Sharpie> what is user folders update? (in Sessions)
<gvsa123> wols: it's still running though... i've also tried replacing the start up command with gksu, with -s and --start, with /usr/sbin/firestarter start, but still no GUI
<CRoWsNeST> any one know what that room campiz-fuison is called
<CRoWsNeST> i need in there fast
<wols> gvsa123: open an xterm and try to start it from there
<shiester_miester> wols, running the installer from the tar worked, but it still doesn't have any sound :(
<danbhfive> chazco: I responded on the forums
<Sharpie> CRoWsNeST: #compiz-fusion ?
<brobostigon> compiz-fusion
<wols> shiester_miester: I told you what to look for
<shiester_miester> oh yeah i did run it in a terminal, it spat out a bunch of error messages\
<gvsa123> cleaton: with plain firestarter, i get insufficient priviledges...
<wols> CRoWsNeST: you've been told before: #ubuntu-effects
<shiester_miester> i'll try it again since i got the adobe plugin working
<scowby> 'lo all
<wols> gvsa123: you need to be root probably
<gvsa123> wols: how do i do xterm?
<wols> gvsa123: open a terminal
<shiester_miester> wols, strangely enough, no output in the terminal this time\
<gvsa123> wols: i know... but i also have myself added in sudo visudo to have nopasswd as suggested in their website
<shiester_miester> must have been some problems with gnash
<shiester_miester> but the adobe pugin generates no output
<shiester_miester> *plugin
<gvsa123> wols: with sudo firestarter i get: refused by server, xlib no protocol specified, cannot open display
<gvsa123> wols: i also get that even if i stop the daemon
<shiester_miester> anybody else had any problems with getting audio to work in flash?
<CRoWsNeST> what the other ubunte room called
<CRoWsNeST> that i just ask for no tot long ago some gave it to me with a - in it
<scowby> hey all, i'm trying to get sound working under VMWare.  In the instructions it's telling me to add some drivers, or to configure a driver.  Something dealing with OSS - which is some sort of sound utility??? - I dunno.  Anyone know about "configuring OSS" or what this is?
<shiester_miester> CRoWsNeST, do you mean #ubuntu-offtopic?
<scowby> shiester: no specifically, but sound in general
<CRoWsNeST> no
<bazhang> CRoWsNeST: would you like a list of irc channels?
<scowby> shiester: what version ubuntu you running?
<shiester_miester> 7.10
<scowby> do you know much about the sound drivers installed?
<gvsa123> wols: must be something with my gutsy install since i never had problems with edgy and feisty and i have all the same configs following the steps in their website
<CRoWsNeST> it was like campiz fusion
<CRoWsNeST> or somthing
<scowby> like 'alsa' or 'oss" ?
<danbhfive> compiz-fusion
<shiester_miester> CRoWsNeST, that has absolutely nothign to do with ubuntu whatsoever
<riotkittie> #ubuntu-effects?  that channel's dead, AFAIK
<shiester_miester> #compiz-fusion
<riotkittie>  forwards there, if it still forwards. yea.
<IdleOne> riotkittie: it forwards to compiz-fusion
<CRoWsNeST> grrrrrrr i lost it
<scowby> sheister: i've heard of youtube vids not playing sound sometimes - which i believe uses the Flash player.  Related perhaps?  I dunno...
<rssde> wound you say the main difference between a kernel module and a user program is that a module doesnt run sequentially?
<IdleOne> CRoWsNeST: what do you need help with?
<scowby> rssde: kernel module supports the Kernel - the runtime operating system.  User Program runs ON TOP OF the Kernel.
<scowby> rssde: do you mean that the kernel is multi-threaded?
<rssde> scowby, thats the biggest difference?
<chazco> Trying firebug now, not having any luck :(
<rssde> scowby, just read that modules dont run sequentially.
<danbhfive> er, no luck?
<chazco> It doesnt seem to work unless the page actually loads
<danbhfive> yeah, exactly
<chazco> Which means i cant get any info from it
<danbhfive> the page doesnt even load?
<chazco> Not fully... it gets a little way then stops
<chazco> Only does this on Ubuntu 7.10
<danbhfive> well, firebug will still work
<chazco> If i click "Stop" then it displays some info
<GOdFAThe1> when I run  sudo echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss I get a permission denied eventhough I have dwrx permission for all item
<chazco> 55 requests, 1.2 minutes (it hadnt loaded by then when i clicked stop)
<danbhfive> er, at least it has in the past, try opening a new tab, open firebug, and go to the NET tab, THEN put in the address and load the page
<chazco> When i clicked stop it showed more stuff... everything seems to have taken ages to load compared to other sites
<wols> gvsa123: you need gksudo, not sudo
<dreaper> #edubuntu
<dreaper> hello
<dreaper> anybody see me?!?
<IdleOne> hey dreaper
<danbhfive> chazcoL did it work?
<GOdFAThe1> wols when I run  sudo echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss I get a permission denied eventhough I have drwxr permission for all items
 * chazco wants to get space back from dual-boot and cant until this works
<gvsa123> wols: i think i found a solution... tried that already... i'll restart and report back just to see if it works...
<xvoltagexx> hello dreaper
<chazco> danbhfive - same as before
<dreaper> do you speak polish
<danbhfive> chazco: what do you mean?   firebug shows nothing?
<dreaper> ??!?!
<chazco> It does when i click stop to interupt firefox
<wols> GOdFAThe1: sudo bash then "echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss"
<scowby> rssde: what do you mean sequentially?
<bazhang> !pl | dreaper
<ubotu> dreaper: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<IdleOne> !pl
<dreaper> i have a problems from the very beggining
<scowby> rssde: in reference to kernel modules....
<wols> !pl | dreaper
<dreaper> yes pl polish
<wols> dreaper: ubotu just told you something
<IdleOne> dreaper: /join #ubuntu-pl
<chazco> firebug shows some .asp page and thats it... nothing else until i click stop
<Kamilion> Howdy folks, running gutsy for 3 months now, normally stable, about an hour ago I was reading a pdf in evince with firefox in the background, whole system froze and my caps lock and scroll lock lights were blinking. What does this indicate?
<danbhfive> chazco: well, do you see anything taking a long time to load under the net tab?  I don't think I, or possibly anyone else, can help much without knowing the webpage
<rssde> scowby, I was just currious what the biggest difference was, found a page that said "kernel module doesn't run sequentially"
<wols> Kamilion: kernel crash
<Kamilion> Do the lights mean anything specific?
<danbhfive> chazco: but firebug shows something, right?
<chazco> Nothing seems to be causing it in particular :( I've heard that before, but i cant get a temp loging or anything
<GOdFAThe1> wols: Thanks, what did "sudo bash" actually do, forgive me for being new at this
<wols> GOdFAThe1: starts a root shell
<Kamilion> I checked /var/log/*, but the kernel must have crashed hard.
<speedhunt3r> can anyone tell me where to copy the bootstrap files for windows xp if I want to do a PXE lan setup?
<danbhfive> chazco: is this a banking site?
<chazco> This is particularly annoying because even virtualbox cant help... so I need to duel-boot
<wols> GOdFAThe1: sudo doesn't work very well on its own with echo > /to/some/proc/setting
<chazco> Nope, university
<Kamilion> only system change recently was installing virtualbox today. Could it's /dev be causing problems in my kernel or otherwise tainting it?
<wols> chazco: tried it in IE yet?
<GOdFAThe1> wols: Will I need to return it to the way it was before running sudo bash as I noticed the symbols changed from $ to #
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i install this sun-java6-plugin
<chazco> On a normal XP - it works... on virtualbox + XP under 7.10 it doesnt
<Jay-Oh-En> oops wrong thing
<chazco> wols - On a normal XP - it works... on virtualbox + XP under 7.10 it doesnt
<wols> GOdFAThe1: might be a good idea. "exit"
<Jay-Oh-En> never mind i got it
<GOdFAThe1> wols: Thanks
<speedhunt3r> can anyone tell me where to copy the bootstrap files for windows xp if I want to do a PXE lan setup?
<wols> speedhunt3r: how is this ubuntu related?
<speedhunt3r> wols: it's not except i installed ubuntu using the same setup and i need to install xp on a laptop with no floppies and the cdrom isn't working
<chazco> So... i have two choices afaiks... use 7.04 (which doesnt work well with my laptop) or dual-boot XP (not enough space really)
<zeroflag> hey. I have a LVM raid0 set up on 2 of my raptor HDDs. I just did some benchmarks (hdparm -t) which concluded that each drive has a read speed of ~65-70MB/s. however, when I do the benchmark on the combined raid0, I get the same speeds as on the single drives. any ideas what might be causing the 100% slowdown?
<wols> speedhunt3r: key phrase "It's not". you are OT
<Kamilion> speedhunt3r: USB CD-ROM drive.
<speedhunt3r> wols: OT?
<wols> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gvsa123> wols: this is crazy.... now i get three instances of the gui!... but only with my login... the other users are okay... they have the icon on startup minimized to the tray
<speedhunt3r> Kamilion: it's got no usb support in bios
<wols> speedhunt3r: ask ##windows, not #ubuntu
<kane77> I suddenly have a lot of <defunct> programs in ps -A.. what do I do about them?
<Kamilion> then use ubuntu to restore a drive image somehow. I'm outta here, later. Thanks wols.
<speedhunt3r> wols: okay, sorry... i am in the wrong room
<chazco> Anyone? It seems that its the actual page thats taking ages to load (nothing else seems to be showing there)
<test4_up> sn
<danbhfive> chazco: well, this is a random comment, but I heard awhile back that microsoft servers where somewhat hostile to firefox, there was some sort of delay that confused firefox, that wasn't in the internets protocol, but that was an IE vs FF thing
<chazco> Works fine in Firefox on 7.04 / Vista / XP
<gvsa123> wols: i got the solution from the forums... i added  Defaults !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn,env_reset,env_keep+="DISPLAY HOME XAUTHORIZATION" to sudoers
<chazco> unless they're running inside virtualbox on 7.10, in which case they fail too
<carpenter00> May I ask how to use special characters (like an apostrophe) in the real name dialog under user settings?  I was able to use apostrophe on account setup at installation, but not through admin>users and groups
<aladdinsane> is there a file i can edit to change the color/background color of the panes in xubuntu? (panes on the desktop)
<Amaranth> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<CRoWsNeST> any one know if i only need xgl
<ryeth25> can anybody tell me how to customize the box that says "nautilus" when the computer is loading
<CRoWsNeST> for destop effects
<`LePGeL[BoY]> !netsplit
<ryeth25> it's a pink color and i hate it
<chazco> Using a proxy doesnt work either
<King1> Hello got a question, Is there an outofthebox version with compliz and or beryl of ubuntu?!
<jrib> King1: gutsy enables effects if it detects your system supports it I believe
<King1> gutsy is?
<CRoWsNeST> how do i get my ubuntu in to effect of cub
<jrib> King1: 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<King1> oh
<wols> King1: what videocard?
<CRoWsNeST> yes
<onats> i just noticed that i can no longer access my non-linux partitions in 7.10... why is that?
<CRoWsNeST> i got video card
<onats> it's not accessible by default
<King1> i've been playing with 7.10 but it didn't allow me to change it
<CODEMUTANT> is it possible to install grub on cdrom and have it boot linux installed in harddisk? i tried using stage2_eltorito as suggested in official docs but its not working.
<magic_ninja> CRoWsNeST: check in /media
<CRoWsNeST> media ?
<magic_ninja> CRoWsNeST: and give me an output of cat /etc/fstab
<magic_ninja> !pastebin | CRoWsNeST
<ubotu> CRoWsNeST: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols> magic_ninja: what has his fstab to do with running compiz?
<CRoWsNeST> what the cammand
<wols> magic_ninja: you mean onats maybe?
<magic_ninja> wols: he can't find his windows parts
<magic_ninja> CRoWsNeST: sorry nevermind
<wols> magic_ninja: he wants to run compiz on feisty. read mroe carefully
<`LePGeL[BoY]> ubotu: bot?
<magic_ninja> CRoWsNeST: lol i just woke up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> CRoWsNeST: what videocard do you have?
<CRoWsNeST> am on 7.04
<`LePGeL[BoY]> ubotu: super ALICE?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super alice? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> onats: give me a pastebin of cat /etc/fstab
<CRoWsNeST> i just installed xgl
<King1> minimum requirements for compliz to work is?
<wols> CRoWsNeST: also you've been pointed to #ubuntu-effects several times now
<wols> King1: what videocard do you have?
<mr_claus_> hi, i use xen and have trouble with the network-bridge script, it seems that xend stop will not run network-bridge stop and after a reboot the virtual mac address is still on my physical network card
<wols> King1: aiglx capable drivers
<King1> mobile radeon 9000
<wols> King1: what driver are you using right now?
<CRoWsNeST> #ubuntu-effects
<magic_ninja> anyone know a resource to check mobo vs graphics card compatability, i think i might have an irq error
<mr_claus_> is there any way/command to reset the network card to use the original mac address without switching off the computer?
<King1> the ones of ati?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> ubotu: 1+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1+1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> CRoWsNeST: /join #ubuntu-effects
<wols> King1: you don't run those
<`LePGeL[BoY]> ubotu: whats your name?
<wols> Legendre: it's a bot
<jrib> !botabuse | `LePGeL[BoY]
<ubotu> `LePGeL[BoY]: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<`LePGeL[BoY]> jrib: LOL. im not abusing.
<wols> King1: what drivers?
<wols> `LePGeL[BoY]: you are
<jrib> `LePGeL[BoY]: do not play with him here
<`LePGeL[BoY]> wols: im not! whats the basis of abusing?
<wols> Legendre: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<jrib> `LePGeL[BoY]: doing something not related to ubuntu support
<onats> magic_ninja, http://pastebin.ca/808318
<`LePGeL[BoY]> wols: yes! whats the best visual C++ compiler in ubuntu?
<wols> !b.e `LePGeL[BoY]
<wols> !b-e `LePGeL[BoY]
<wols> `LePGeL[BoY]: install build-essentials
 * jrib hands wols a |
<magic_ninja> onats: do you remember the directory your windows drive used to be mounted in
<Cursed_6_ds> Hi!
<abimael> estou com problema para instalar o beryl
<Cursed_6_ds> I need some help!
<onats> magic_ninja, yeah, /media/sda5?
<jrib> !pt | abimael
<Cursed_6_ds> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634062
<ubotu> abimael: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<King1> anyone know if a mobile radeon 9000 would be strong enough to run compiz fusion?
<magic_ninja> onats: have you tried mount /media/sda5
<wols> !ask | Cursed_6_ds
<ubotu> Cursed_6_ds: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wols> King1: it is
<dreaper> can anybody HELP ME with my graphic card driver
<King1> with the cube?
<jrib> !helpme | dreaper
<ubotu> dreaper: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<wols> !ask | dreaper
<ubotu> dreaper: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<abimael> I need of the help!
<CRoWsNeST> how do i get it in to cube mode
<danbhfive> !codecs | Cursed_6_ds
<ubotu> Cursed_6_ds: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<onats> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<CRoWsNeST> what do i have to press
<jrib> dreaper: argh, I wanted the "!ask" text... just ask your specific question or state the exact problem
<wols> CRoWsNeST: have you asked in #ubuntu-effects already?
<UROS> MIIIHYIH
<CRoWsNeST> yes
<CRoWsNeST> no one there
<magic_ninja> onats: try googling the error you get
<AtharHameed> Hi everyone
<Cursed_6_ds> I have problem with the sound card. I actually have 2 sound cards. Realtek builtin to the motherbaord (it doesnt work anymore), and Yamaha 724. For my surprise i can hear all nce beeps in System > Pref>Sound and also the sounds of pidgin, but not those of any media players.
<bendable> Hi everybody
<CRoWsNeST> ever thing wrokign i think just don;t no how to us it now lol
<jrib> CRoWsNeST: there are 190 there, you need to be more patient
<abimael> I am Brasilian.
<atlef> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<wols> CRoWsNeST: there are 190 people there and constantly repeating your question here won't give you a solution
<AtharHameed> I have a Dell E1405 and I am running Gutsy on it. My mic won't work. Any ideas?
<jrib> abimael: faz assim:  /join #ubuntu-br
<Cursed_6_ds> danbhfive, i have already done that, its not a matter of codecs, even the ogg doesnt have a sound in totem
<zkjellberg> Question: Does anyone know how to install support for internet radio in Quod Libet?
<magic_ninja> AtharHameed: alsamixer
<CRoWsNeST> so no one has that ?
<onats> ayt... keep on forgetting.:D
<LordLimecat> Im having problems with evolution mail :( i tried to set it up for OWA access, and after completing the wizard, the program froze...i ended it, and now it wont run, even after i removed the .evolution directory and reinstalled evolution
<wols> CRoWsNeST: feisty 7.04 is the old version of ubuntu
<dreaper> I have INTEL 915 GM Express Chipset and i was able to get full graphic support from the ubuntu system until yesterday, any sugestions?!? How can i repair this?!?
<AtharHameed> magic_ninja: hi. i tried setting the volume levels using alsamixer. still doesn't work.
<kbrooks> CRoWsNeST, #ubuntu-effects has it, go there
<wols> dreaper: pastbein your xorg logs
<CRoWsNeST> and if i got the new one
<CRoWsNeST> where would i go
<`LePGeL[BoY]> whats the best audio mixing and editing software in ubuntu? kinda like adobe-audition?
<magic_ninja> AtharHameed: if your here in a bit i can help but but i'm to leave
<jrib> !upgrade > crowsnest (read the private message from ubotu)
<wols> CRoWsNeST: first you need to install 7.10 which you don't have. with 7.10 it's enabled by default
<dreaper> wols -> xorg logs <lol>
<AtharHameed> magic_ninja: sure I will wait around. thanks for your help
<dreaper> wols whats that?!?
<wols> dreaper: what's to laugh about?
<wols> dreaper: log files
<wols> dreaper: in /var/log
<dreaper> wols: i can't understand you
<`LePGeL[BoY]> !ip-tables
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip-tables - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<`LePGeL[BoY]> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bendable> Hi guys.  I have a question about hard drives.  I am trying to create an image of a hard drive by "dd if=/dev/hda of=/mount/point/file", but when I restore it the machine won't boot.  (The images I am creating are of various flavors of windoze, btw.)  I thought dd would do it for me, is there anything I'm doing wrong?
<kbrooks> `LePGeL[BoY], use /msg ubotu <command without the !>
<magic_ninja> onats: try adding auto to your /etc/fstab file on your sda5 entry, like in the corrected pastebin
<bazhang> `LePGeL[BoY]: you can message the bot you know?
<dreaper> wols: wait pleas
<kbrooks> `LePGeL[BoY], for example, /msg ubotu iptables
<magic_ninja> onats: http://pastebin.ca/808329
<`LePGeL[BoY]> kbrooks: you a bot to?
<dreaper> wols: im a new one
<King1> what's a fast an easy way to install and test linux on a windows system?
<kbrooks> `LePGeL[BoY], not /msg ubotu !iptables
<kbrooks> `LePGeL[BoY], i'm not a bot!
<kbrooks> `LePGeL[BoY], i'm a helper!
<wols> King1: testing what with that linux?
<wols> King1: ignore him. he's trolling
<wols> kbrooks: ^^
<pemudaharapan> air_yahoo.com
<King1> i want to install ubuntu like VMware style... on windows so i can test it first
<onats> magic_ninja, ok will try that out.. was just wondering coz before the 7.10 upgrade it was fine... thanks for your help!
<brobostigon> i think he wants to run linux inside of windoews.
<bendable> King1, I just boot the CD and check to see if the hardware is visible.  Also, a USB drive to save the output of lspci and lsusb are handy for looking up driver support later.
<wols> King1: test what exactly? cause compiz won't work there for example
<jrib> King1: then install vmware and install ubuntu in it
<King1> because last try my internet didn't work so i couldn't get anything from the web
<EdgEy> how can i stop apps using my sound card, i have a usb headset i want them to use instead
<erUSUL> King1: try the livecd first.
<dreaper> wols: can i send it to channel or we can talk on prove?!?
<dreaper> prive
<wols> King1: since vmware has totally different hardware for its clients than your machine, it won't be helpful to determine if ubuntu can access the internet when installerd properly
<wols> !paste | dreaper
<ubotu> dreaper: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phyz> EdgEy, double click the icon in the task bar, the file -> change device?
<King1> i tried the livecd i meant, and my internet connection consist of a usbkey WIFI..
<EdgEy> which icon?
<phyz> EdgEy, the sound one, a speaker generally
<wols> King1: what chip on theat usb dongle?
<EdgEy> ah, yeah
<EdgEy> i've done that
<King1> euhh it's an SMC one
<King1> what do you mean by chip
<wols> the chip inside the usbkey
<King1> 802.11g 108mps
<brobostigon> chipset
<brobostigon> king1: if you run lsusb in terminla it may tell you.
<brobostigon> terminal
<m1r> hello
<King1> i have no clue what your talking about :) i'm a perfect linux noob
<King1> with a huge desire to get rid of windows
<dreaper> wols http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47220/
<bendable> If you're feeling adventurous, you can use a live gparted CD to shrink your windows partition, then create a linux partition to install your test linux OS on.  If you don't like what you get, you can always use gparted to delete the linux partition and expand your windows partition back to what it once was.
<wols> King1: there is a wlan chip inside that usbkey. we need to know what chip this is exactly. its name and type
<wols> (lastlog dreaper
<m1r> king, insert wlan usb key and type in terminal : lsusb , that will give u information about your wlan adapter chipset
<brobostigon> king1: open a prog called terminal, and type into thw prompt lsusb, and then press enter, that will show you usb wifi,
<jabba_> hello
<m1r> lol brobostigon
<kbrooks> m1r, whats there to laugh about
<jabba_> is there a (pre)release of kernel 2.6.23 for gutsy?
<brobostigon> you ok m1r??
<wols> dreaper: the driver seems to load fine. what exactly isn't working proprely?
<m1r> kbrooks , brobostigon , srys, i typed wrong
<EdgEy> argh
<EdgEy> i can hear myself if i talk and have microphone turned up
<EdgEy> but apps dont record it
<brobostigon> accidently typing lol.
<Positronic> Ok I have officially exhausted all attempts at getting quake 3 running without crashing.. I cant figure it out, anyone who has gotten it running or can help me to do so?
<dreaper> wols: everything is not working properly
<EdgEy> like ventrilo in wine, "sound recorder" app
<m1r> brobostigon: no, name of user
<dreaper> wols: lastlog could not be open
<cdecarlo> hey, I've got gutsy, and when I got home from work last night my sister-in-law said, "everything looks different, I swear I didn't do anything" and she's right, the WM looks more KDEy than GNOMEy, was there an update or something?
<brobostigon> ok
<m1r> brobostigon: srys again m8 :)
<|Yogi2k7|> 03:07.0 Network controller: Cologne Chip Designs GmbH ISDN network controller
<|Yogi2k7|> 03:07.0 Network controller: Cologne Chip Designs GmbH ISDN network controller <-- how to install under Ubuntu 7.10 ?¿?
<wols> YanchoAWY: lspci -n  what pci ids?
<dreaper> wols: everything is hanging, slowing down, and having problem, also effects are blocked from time when my comp hanged so i coud only shut it down by pressing power button
<aussieman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47221/ here is my problem - it ahs been suggested that the problem is badly compiled code - dunno
<Jay-Oh-En> is there any way to make the clock transparent
<dreaper> dreaper: wols: i have problems with amarok, firefox and every aplication.. im waiting and waiting and nothing hapens for a long time
<CODEMUTANT> how do i install grub on cd so that it boots linux installed in hard disk?
<auskadi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47221/ can someone look at that and talk to me?
<m1r> CODEMUTANT: u have option on install to boot from 1st hard disk
<m1r> CODEMUTANT: on install cd i mean
<greedo> hi, is there a way to reset the wacom tablet driver ??? when i boot with the tablet plugged in everything is fine. but if i plug the tablet after having booted then everything is fucked up :( it stays in relative mode and coordinates are messed
<bazhang> ohmy
<dreaper> wols: i have instaled some aplications and updates and im suspecting that is a problem
<CODEMUTANT> its not first hard disk i need. i need exactly that feature but on another partition.
<unassuming> Is it possible to use special characters (apostrophe in this case) in the real name field on a user profile?
<dreaper> wols: but i don;t konow where to start
<m1r> CODEMUTANT: u need grub on other positionor option on cd ?
<EdgEy> how can i switch microphone input
<King1> wols: i cannot find the chipset :o
<EdgEy> to a different sound card
<m1r> king1 , did u insert card into usb slot ?
<King1> yes
<CODEMUTANT> i have ubuntu installed in 2 partitions. first i have a /boot then i have the /
<m1r> king1 , did u open terminal window ?
<King1> euh.. what is the terminal window?
<CODEMUTANT> I need a way to use cd to boot my hard disk linux. i don want a grub to install on my mbr.
<m1r> king1 : go to accessories>terminal (window)
<mathen> I've a small problem, somehow I've managed to kill my entire wireless connections! I'm currently connected through a cable, where can I "disable/activate" wireless connections? (new to ubuntu)
<m1r> codemutant , if u installed /boot , grub should be instaled there , no ?
<mathen> Any idea where I can find settings for wireless connections (disable / activate)?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> how can i make a debian package? like file.deb?
<Positronic> alien does it
<King1> could i not find the chipset if i search on google for SMCWUSBT-G2
<King1> ?
<Positronic> converting like .rpm to .deb?
<BFC> Hello i have a usb harddrive and i want to expand my home directory on that harddrive how can i manage that ?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> positronic: nope.. just archive it to .deb
<bazhang> King1: not without the lsusb info
<m1r> king1 , it could be several chipsetst in your usb card
<King1> because right now i'm in windows.
<CODEMUTANT> yes grub is installed there. but i need to boot it. without using my mbr of hard disk. so from cd. but how?
<Positronic> `LePGeL[BoY]: Sorry never have done that myself only converted
<m1r> king1 , try typing in google all information from back of your usb wlan
<dgjones> !pbuilder | `LePGeL[BoY]
<ubotu> `LePGeL[BoY]: pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<m1r> CODEMUTANT: u want to completly disable booting from /boot ?
<FRAERI> ,
<Vision> ciao a tutti scusatemi se faccio qualche errore ma sono un neofita della comunità ubuntu e linux in generale
<bonkers-matt> hi , just got a removeable hard drive and i want to format it in ubuntu but gpareted doesn't see it , i can see it with fdisk -l. how do i format it then?
<bazhang> !it | Vision
<ubotu> Vision: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<King1> fcc id does that m ean somtin
<CODEMUTANT> NO. i don mind that option too. but more importantly i want to load linux installed in my hard disk without installin grub on my hard disk mbr. ie. through cd.
<bazhang> King1: not for todays purposes
<brobostigon> bonkers-matt: use mkfs.look up the man page.
<CODEMUTANT> i mean without installin grub on my hard disk mbr.
<scguy318> !it | Vision
<ubotu> Vision: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bonkers-matt> i mean "external hard drive"
<dgjones> !grub | CODEMUTANT, there's a link for creating a grub boot floppy here
<ubotu> CODEMUTANT, there's a link for creating a grub boot floppy here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> bonkers-matt: to share between windows and linux?
<brobostigon> look up mkfs man page, and then use mkfs with the /dev/** oof your usb drive.
<Roman123> Hello, I'm not sure that my problem is directly related to compiz or ubuntu but an ubuntu expert might know how to deal with it. Yesterday, I installed Ubuntu 7.10 on a Mac Mini. Everthing works fine (also Compiz) but when I'm trying to maximize a window by pressing the maximize button, it does not maximize in vertical direction (only 2/3 of the possibe size). It looks like this one http://www.beigelbeck.net/maximize-problem.png
<Roman123> It must have something to do with a window manager setting because the maximize from the task list applied to the window works.
<CODEMUTANT> i have a laptop. so no floppy drive:-(
<bazhang> !compiz | Roman123
<ubotu> Roman123: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bonkers-matt> bazhang, no, just linux
<BFC> Sorry for asking again i have a usb harddrive and i want to expand my home directory on that harddrive how can i manage that ?
<Roman123> I know, but may the problem is related to ubuntu. That's why I'm asking here. :)
<Roman123> may be
<bazhang> bonkers-matt: did you start up with the drive inserted or hotplug it?
<brobostigon> mkfs -f ext3 /dev/** , i think
<Enverex> Does anyone here have an issue with Wine locking up when you try and run winecfg or wineprefixcreate?
<gordonjcp> BFC: depends on what filesystem you're using
<bazhang> Roman123: have you checked the ubuntuforums? if you don't get an answer here, they may have something
<Roman123> I've tried to google for the problem.
<bonkers-matt> bazhang, i'm not sure i understand the question. i just plugged the disk in and then openned up gparted, gparted didnt list it but fdisk -l did. now i want to format the drive as FAT32
<Roman123> But I'm not sure if I used the right keywords.
<rgnr> i need to instal rtorrent
<Roman123> I did not find anything
<rgnr> where does it install it's files?
<Roman123> btw, anyone here who installed openvz on ubuntu 7.10?
<bazhang> bonkers-matt: you're running gutsy right? was the computer already running when you plugged in the drive (hotplug) or did you start up the computer with the drive attached
<jrib> rgnr: dpkg -L rtorrent   will tell you, but why do you need to know?
<rgnr> jrib: got an error  Could not read resource file: ~/.rtorrent.rc
<BFC> gordonjcp the usb is ext3 and the linux partition in my laptop also
<bonkers-matt> bazhang, sorry, yes gutsy, yes computer always running . its also a server so i dont turn it off
<finek90> cze
<jrib> rgnr: that is not an error, it is just telling you that you have not written a .rtorrent.rc
<bazhang> bonkers-matt: not sure what new drives are formatted in these days--could it be ntfs?
<Oli``> I know the related security risks but how do I change the passwd policy to allow short even blank passwords?
<bonkers-matt> bazhang, its not formated
<bonkers-matt> thats the thing
<void^> rgnr: there's an example config: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/browser/trunk/rtorrent/doc/rtorrent.rc?rev=latest
<bonkers-matt> i want to format it
<rgnr> jngu1: lol it tells me Package `rtorrent' is not installed.  but i can launch it
<pol_>  Hello, I can I know if my chipset graphic is well installed ? I tray to play gta2 but gome some graphics problem : can't launch it in window mode, extremely slow... can someone help me please ?
<jrib> rgnr: how did you install it?
<rgnr> manually
<bazhang> bonkers-matt: well you can use a command line method to format it
<jrib> rgnr: why did you not use the repositoriesL
<rgnr> like i doled files to desktop
<sjovan> how can you finde out what gateway you use?
<sjovan> the info is not on ifconfig or iwconfig
<bonkers-matt> bazhang, yes im looking at the man page for mkfs now
<auskadi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47221/ can someone look at that and talk to me?
<rgnr> jrib: cuz they say u need stable version
<Moniker42> hi, how the weather auskadi?
<auskadi> pues mal
<jrib> rgnr: what exactly is wrong with the version in the repositories?
<sharpie> i can't install mp3 codecs in hardy
<rgnr> dunno
<Moniker42> auskadi, i have your pastebin open in another window, and we're making conversation ;)
<jrib> sharpie: hardy help in #ubuntu+1
<sharpie> jrib: aight
<auskadi> Moniker42, there is a problem with  the i810 drivers etc etc
<jrib> rgnr: that probably means you should use the repository version
<bonkers-matt> bazhang, brobostigon if i want fstype FAT32 shout i write "-t fat32" or "-t vfat"?
<auskadi> ok make
<m0dY> should i shoot my system in the head inorder to successfully generate a gpg key ?!!!!
<rgnr> that just what manual wrote
<BFC> gordonjcp the usb is ext3 and the linux partition in my laptop also
<rgnr> hell i'll try repos then
<gerhard> (join #ubuntu-de
<gerhard> ah fuck
<m0dY> it keeps repeating that it (Need 300 more bytes)
<gordonjcp> BFC: soemthing like tune2fs, or resize2f
<auskadi> Moniker42, what's the go?
<gordonjcp> BFC: resize2fs
<bazhang> bonkers-matt: err sorry--cfdisk (ncurses based) might be easier I defer to brobostigon for the -t vfat question
<erUSUL> m0dY: move your mouse around
<auskadi> Moniker it arose when i tried to use googleearth
<IanLiu> How can I install Pidgin on Dapper Drake?
<IanLiu> there is no pidgin via apt-get
<bonkers-matt> bazhang, thanks ,btw what is 'ncurses' it recently came up when i was trying to compile a debian kernel
<BFC> Oh the man page sounds good
<auskadi> Moniker42,  it arose when i tried to use googleearth
<EtteSB> rhythmbox keeps saying "Could not open resource for writing" then doesn't play the track
<BFC> thanks gordonjcp
<brobostigon> bonkers-matt: depending on what format you want the partition to be you use mkfs -t format, so it could be -t ntfs or -t ext3.
<EtteSB> anyone know whats causing that?
<bonkers-matt> brobostigon, i want FAT32
<rgnr> jrib: ok got it from repos
<brobostigon> --t vfat then.
<bieb> IanLiu  go to pidgin.im and download it
<Twinkletoes> My kernel after install on VMware is (-generic).  My CPU is Interl Core(TM)2, so should I be using -386 or x86/64 kernel?
<King1> anyone knows about WUBI ?
<bonkers-matt> brobostigon, is it -t vfat or -t fat32?
<brobostigon> vfat
<rgnr> jrib: tells the same cannot find rtorrent.rc
<EdgEy> Twinkletoes, 386 is x86
<bonkers-matt> brobostigon, thanks!
<brobostigon> welcome
<bazhang> bonkers-matt: ncurses is kind of a beefy version of cli where you can tab through choices
<whyameye> my ubuntu Gutsy laptop works great, but sometime around every 5-20 minutes it will freeze for 5-30 seconds, then come back. When it comes back, I see on the system monitor that the CPU was maxed out during the freeze. How can I diagnose this?
<EdgEy> 64bit is awkward atm if you neeed to use things like flash plugin, wine etc i would not recommend it
<rgnr> jrib: where do i have to create it
<bonkers-matt> bazhang, thanks - good explanation !
<auskadi> Moniker42, hello
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<Twinkletoes> EdgEy: SO should I move away from the -generic kernel and get all the -386 stuff?
<theLichKing> the menu fonts in photoshop running under wine look like crap.. is there a way to fix this?
<whyameye> EdgEy: I run 64 bit and flash etc just uses the IA32 libs. It
<Moniker42> auskadi, i don't know sorry
<bazhang> bonkers-matt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ncurses for a better one :}
<jrib> rgnr: like I said, that is not an error.  It is just telling you it did not find one.  You don't *need* to create one.  You just put custom settings you want in ~/.rtorrent.rc if you want so that everytime you start rtorrent, it will read the file and load your settings
<auskadi> yep this is the problem - i think it is badly compiled maybe
<auskadi> ok ill reinstall fiesty MO
<auskadi> ok ill reinstall fiesty Moniker42
<EtteSB> rhythmbox keeps saying "Could not open resource for writing" then doesn't play the track. anyone know whats causing this?
<rgnr> jrib: where do i have to this file then?
<hockeyfan5000> what is the RDP port for ubuntu 3389?
<jrib> rgnr: ~ means your HOME directory
<rgnr> jrib: ok
<bonkers-matt> brobostigon, i'm having difficulties with the 'blocks' argument . not sure what should be there. i want to create two partitons. fdisk sees the disk as "/dev/sdb1               2        9167    73625895    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<bonkers-matt> "
<yomm> Hello zll !
<differentreality> how can i copy a file to a location on a network pc through command line ?
<brobostigon> i am not sure bonkewrs-matt: can someone else help,i am not sure of an answer.
<yomm> Anyone know with what commands (terminal) I can control Gnome-Volume-Applet ?
<wols> yomm: you can use alsamixer
<holloway> differentreality, scp maybe
<wols> or aúmix or one of the tons of other console mixers
<d3MMoNuL> Hey guys ... can anyone give some advice about a DHCP connection? cant seem to make it work
<yomm> wols : I want to control it from a terminal so I can set up my remote control (lirc) to control the volume OSD
<Titanous_> I just booted the 7.10 Live CD on a Toshiba laptop, and all the window widgets are like this: http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotce1.png What is the problem?
<yomm> wols : if I control alsamixer , the OSD doesn't come up
<erUSUL> yomm: man amixer
<bonkers-matt> brobostigon, thanks. i suspect there might be an NTFS partition there (i just googled this :http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/how-to-format-a-new-external-drive-544174/)
<^root^> can anybody please help me with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634062
<cannonball> I can use update-rc.d to add and remove services (symlinks) from startup sequence.  Is there a way to view current configuration (ala chkconfig --list on RH/Cent/Mdv) aside from just listing the rcX.d directory?
<percy> no body
<brobostigon> sorry bonkers-matt that i couldnt help anyfurther.
<scowby> woms: do you know about alsa - the sound driver?
<scowby> woms: i'm having some issues getting sound working properly in ubuntu
<bonkers-matt> brobostigon, no worries...thanks anyway....
<brobostigon> ok
<yomm> exit
<yomm> exit
<yomm> exit
<yomm> exit
<yomm> leave
<yomm> quit
<wols> cannonball: rcconf for example
<bTz> scowby so do i
<bTz> sounds is fucked in ubuntu
<bTz> gonna switch back to xp so i can get 5.1 on movies
<cannonball> ^root^: try adding "-ao alsa" to the commandline.  Run "mplayer -ao help" to list all available audio output devices you can try.
<erUSUL> !language | bTz
<ubotu> bTz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<d3MMoNuL> can anyone help me whit a DHCP problem?
<erUSUL> !sound | bTz
<ubotu> bTz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bTz> it is selected
<GarethAdams> hi :)
<bTz> it only works in one program at the time, if i have rythmebox open, i get no sound in vlc and vice versa
<GarethAdams> I'm trying to work out why the following line is producing "??" rather than the expected "ee" (or maybe "'e`e")
<bTz> 5.1 doesnt work at all either
<GarethAdams> echo "éè" | iconv -f utf-8 -t ascii//translit
<Titanous> I just booted the 7.10 Live CD on a Toshiba laptop, and all the window decorations are like this: http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotce1.png What should I do?
<GarethAdams> I don't know enough about iconv and how the environment affects it, and I don't know the best way to search for the info without knowing the relevant terms
<cannonball> wols: Are there any non-curses (and non-gui) methods?
<erUSUL> bTz: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bauke> #ubuntu-nl
<BFC> sorry gordonjcp but it seems that the resize2fs is not what i was looking for i want to have my home directory which is stored at the local harddisk connected or merged with the available storage which is located in the usb harddrive
<^root^> cannonball, that didn't help either
<carnelain> my internal mic and front input bus don't seem to work (gutsy acer laptop)
<BFC> so what i want to do is when the usb harddrive is connect and i store something in my home directory it should be stored at the usb harddrive
<selvy> hay
<BFC> it would be also the same if i could locate the whole home directory on the usb harddrive
<usuario_base> i am using a live-cd session, and i installed the nvidia 3d drivers it says now that i have to restart... how do i do that in the same live-cd session?
<selvy> good morning
<Titanous> Can anyone help me??
<erUSUL> BFC: search google for ubuntu home own partition
<cannonball> ^root^: None of those options worked?  "alsa" or "oss" or "arts" or "esd" are common ones.  The first two access sound modules directly.  The second two connect to two common sound daemons (that interface to the modules directly).  Which you need to use depends on how your system is configured.
<erUSUL> BFC: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Titanous> I just booted the 7.10 Live CD on a Toshiba laptop, and all the window decorations are like this: http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotce1.png What should I do?
<^root^> cannonball, can you please provide a link so that may save your time as well as mine, you see i am a noob and i dont want to bug you for something that can be read..
<erUSUL> usuario_base: you can't
<cannonball> ^root^: I don't have a link.  Another person here did send you a link on alsa, which is going to be a good one to read.
<^root^> cannonball, okay, thanks, let me read that...
<cannonball> ^root^: when you run mplayer, it will tell you what it's trying to use.  Here's what mine shows:
<cannonball> AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<cannonball> So it's using the alsa audio output device.  Alsa stands for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.  It's just a kernel module that loads and presents a unified sound interface for programs to use (and share) the sound hardware.
<cannonball> ^root^: read that url and hopefully some of this will start to sink in and make sense.  Good luck!
<BFC> thank you erUSUL
<Titanous> I just booted the 7.10 Live CD on a Toshiba laptop, and all the window decorations are like this: http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotce1.png What should I do?
<usuario_base> in ubuntu 7.04 i could use the restricted nvidia drivers (i use a nvidia graphic card) and then i could restart GDM in the live cd session, how do i do that in 7.10? or to put it bluntly what is the process?
<adac> is there a good tutorial for init-ng for gutsy?
<erUSUL> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bauke> Titanous: try selecting a different theme
<Titanous> bauke, same thing, different clors
<Titanous> *colors
<broken_> G'day.
<broken_> How do you do?
<markvandenborre> any suggestions on how to debug a failing nautilus?
<bauke> Titanous: even when you adjust fonts and all that?
<lunatra> Salut on fait comment pour rejoindre d'autre channel ?
<wols> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<GadEx> saludos a todos
<wols> lunatra:  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Titanous> bauk, when I adjust the window title font, the bar gets a bit smaller, bu it's still huge at 6pts
<broallz> YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM
<broallz> YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR 
<dgjones> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<broallz> YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR 
<broallz> YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM YOUR MOM IS MOM
<MenZa> !ops | broallz
<ubotu> broallz: please see above
<MenZa> oic.
<nixternal> he is gone
<MenZa> nixternal, yep, it was more to get the ban set.
<ironfoot> 8-)Hi I'm a new ubuntu7.10 user and I have a problem with using phpmyadmin I get a  1045 error  access denied.
<ironfoot> can someone help me with this ?
<sasha_> hi i need advice. What is the best mail server? what u suggest to me?
<Jack_Sparrow> ironfoot: If someone knows they will answer up
<tifine> how can i increase the screen size in text mode ubuntu. my pc is showing the small screen as compared to graphical interface !
<lenwen> Hello. i have a problem. on the interface list i have wlan0 at we wireless interface. i want to have i as eth1.. can i change that?
<^root^> sasha_, i would say qmail
<ironfoot> thanx Jack_Sparrow
<sasha_> kk thanks
<sasha_> :D
<wols> lenwen: yes via udev
<Jack_Sparrow> ironfoot: Welcome to Ubuntu..  oddly quiet this "AM for me"
<lenwen> wols: udev ? i am a new user on ubuntu..
<brobostigon> its 3:20pm with me,
<ironfoot> Iyes I'd like to get this solved along with a lot of miunor problems I'm having.
<tifine> how can i increase the screen size in text mode ubuntu. my pc is showing the small screen as compared to graphical interface !
 * rgnr pissed with rtorrent
<Jack_Sparrow> ironfoot: ask the other questions...
<rgnr> ok ppl! here's the deal
<lenwen> wols, what do you mean?
<whyameye> is there a way to see not the current cpu usage but the past cpu usage broken down by process?
<rgnr> i installed rtorrent
<ironfoot> I was using gentoo but I was finnaly convined to use ubuntu and so far  I'm not sorry.
<ironfoot> ok
<GarethAdams> I'm trying to work out why the following line is producing "??" rather than the expected "ee" (or maybe "'e`e")
<GarethAdams> echo "éè" | iconv -f utf-8 -t ascii//translit
<Jack_Sparrow> ironfoot: Please avoid the opinions, and ask questions...
<brobostigon> whyameye / type top into cli
<rgnr> when i check dbpg it tells me rtorrent is not installed
<whyameye> brobostigon: that is current usage
<rgnr> but i can run it
<ironfoot> I have a problem with getting phpmyadmin to mwork I can acess it in terminal but get access denied 1045 when tring phpmyadmin
<brobostigon> yep
<tifine> how can i increase the screen size in text mode ubuntu. my pc is showing the small screen as compared to graphical interface !
<whyameye> brobostigon: I'm asking for history of usage
<brobostigon>  it might show that too, i am not sure, have a look.
<wols> !repeat | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> ironfoot: You said you have other problems..   what are they.. How did you install phpmyadmin  ?  Where did you get it?
<ironfoot> 8-)I want lamp but got a walk through that left me stuck at access denied 1045 (42000).
<wols> ironfoot: at what point do you get this error?
<Titanous> bauk, when I adjust the window title font, the bar gets a bit smaller, bu it's still huge at 6pts
<ironfoot> I get the error with I call it using the localhost.
<ironfoot> when sorry.
<Nomikos> where are mysql databases usually kept on ubuntu?
<Titanous> I just booted the 7.10 Live CD on a Toshiba laptop, and all the window decorations are like this: http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotce1.png When I change the font size, it gets a bit smaller, but not much. Changing the theme doesn't help. What should I do?
<ironfoot> Iput in my paswd and it gives me this error.
<Jack_Sparrow> ironfoot: Would you mind answering my questions?  New users that come from other distros sometimes get into trouble trying to do it "Their old way"
<ere4si> Titanous: try getting a better vid card driver
<magnetron> Titanous: disable desktop effects
<ironfoot>  Jack_Sparrow: you're right!
<Merlintosh> Hi guys
<Titanous> magnetron, that worked, thanks
<ironfoot>  Jack_Sparrow: You asked me what other problems I'm having. Figuring out how to get nmap and configure cups.
<KiD_ChAoS-> everytime i type ls *.* in my console my computer freezes up
 * Merlintosh I am trying to install squid 2.6 ./configure  I get "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Merlintosh> anyone can help ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<wols> Merlintosh: install the .deb
<Merlintosh> Is there a squid 2.6 in deb ?
<KiD_ChAoS-> everytime i turn off my computer i then have to turn it back on again
<ironfoot>  Jack_Sparrow: compile?
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS-: be happy it restarts
<KiD_ChAoS-> nickrud, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> ironfoot: It wasn't for you...  it iwas for Merlintosh
<ironfoot> I'm new so I'd like to do this quickly but due to past experiences I'll take it slow and pay attention to the details.
<KiD_ChAoS-> my girlfriend belittles me for using ubuntu... whats a good comeback
<ironfoot>  Jack_Sparrow:oh! ok:-[
<wols> KiD_ChAoS-: what is she using then?
<brobostigon> making her windows machine unbootable with appropriate cd,
<Jack_Sparrow> KiD_ChAoS-: that would be better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<KiD_ChAoS-> windows 2003 Server R2
<brobostigon> without
<KiD_ChAoS-> Jack_Sparrow, ok, im just trying to livin you people up
<jrib> !info squid | Merlintosh
<ubotu> merlintosh: squid: Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<mneisen> Hi, I have trouble getting postfix/SMTP AUTH working wiht mysql. It seems that there is not even a connection attempt to the database. I have postfix/courier/saslauthd running on Ubuntu Gutsy. Anybody here who might want to help?! Thanks in advance!
<quitte> hi. is there a nice gui that will reencode any audio format to mp3 when i drag them on my mp3 player?
<figginator> Hi, I need to setup a proxy smtp server that basicly takes all requests and fwds them except does it using TSL and Authentication. does any one know a program that can do that?
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter | quitte
<ubotu> quitte: soundconverter: Convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (gutsy), package size 65 kB, installed size 428 kB
<quitte> ubotu: thanks. ill give it a try
<Merlintosh> how can I using apt know what version of squid it is getting me ?
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<quitte> erUSUL: uhm thanks
<ironfoot> Is it possible to get the little Icon that comes with the lamp program where I make all the intries and corrections there?
<brobostigon> ubotu is a bot, not a real person
<wols> Merlintosh: man apt-cache
<erUSUL> Merlintosh: apt-cache show squid
<Merlintosh> thank you guys :)
<pteague_work> ok, i'm half asleep... what's the command to display average load & such? or is it a file in /proc/ ?
<erUSUL> quitte: no problem ;P
<erUSUL> pteague_work: top
<Merlintosh> apt-cache show squid shows version 2.5
<Indiadev_Techie> Hi everybody
<Merlintosh> how can I get it to install 2.6
<pteague_work> no, not top... what i'm thinking about outputs a line or 2 of info
<Indiadev_Techie> Merlintosh: what ???
<jrib> Merlintosh: what version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Merlintosh: if ir is not aviable drom the repos you will have to build it from source. Or better just upgrade your system to gutsy that comes with 2.6.14
<pteague_work> oh duh... `uptime`
<Merlintosh> how can I do so ?
<jrib> Merlintosh: do what exactly? two suggestions were offered
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Merlintosh
<ubotu> Merlintosh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Merlintosh> cant I just change sources and install squid without the upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<jrib> Merlintosh: no, that is not supported
<aie93_> Hey, has anyone got any knowledge about the VPN system.  I have installed pptpd on my server, and NetworkManager seems to be connected to it ok.  It worked with two other VPN servers.  The issue I am having is that no data is ever sent back over the tunnel to the client.
<erUSUL> Merlintosh: my i ask why you need that specifuc version?
<chazco> Hi... anyone to help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<Merlintosh> for an option in the config that enhances my cash conciderably
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco: Please describe the problem, not just paste a link in channel
<chazco> That'd take quite a while... previously been told just to post the link :D
 * jrib wants to enhance his cash too
<sajan_k> Does any one have experience connecting via GRE server
<puargs> could anyone point me to some documentation on how to manually load/unload gnome gui elements via CLI?
<eses> does any one know an internet cafe software that can run on Linux or ubuntu?
<jtf> hai guyz
<chazco> I'm considering totally removing Ubuntu... is it possible to copy my settings to Windows eaisly (it can be done the other way...)?
<jrib> puargs: define "gui elements"
<erUSUL> chazco: what settings?
<jtf> So I cant see anything on my NTFS partition in the folder "Documents and Settings"
<jtf> what the hell?
<jtf> i really need some stuff from there but theres just nothing in there
<chazco> Firefox, Kaffeine (DVB) etc
<aie93_> eses: There was some, but I can't remember it.  I used to program one myself called Cyntopic, but I never actually finished it.  The code will be made available when i get time, but not in the near future.
<puargs> jrib: er, i mean... when i'm away from the computer i pretty much want to disable gnome completely, but i occasionally want to log in via VNC too
<erUSUL> chazco: firefox: yes || kaffeine: i doubt it
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco: That problem would not take long to describe in channel...  Dont know who told you to just paste a link...
<aie93_> jtf: is windows hibernated?
<puargs> jrib: so i want to disable gnome completely via SSH, and then reload it completely via SSH I suppose is what I'm saying
<chazco> How could i explain it? Whenever i say its an internet issue i get the same questions... if i post the whole problem i get told not to flood...
<aie93_> I have installed pptpd on my server, and NetworkManager seems to be connected to it ok.  It worked with two other VPN servers.  The issue I am having is that no data is ever sent back over the tunnel to the client.
<jtf> aie93 no
<chazco> erUSUL - Firefox has a .mozilla folder... is it a case of just copying it over somehow
<jtf> i dont think
<claudio_> ya sta listo, gracias
<claudio_> oigan otra pregunta
<claudio_> tengo un desklest
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<claudio_> interesante
<jtf> everything else on my NTFS partition can be seen fine, just nothing in Documents and Settings. Its weird.
<claudio_> pero tengo que ejecutar el programa para que se inicie
<erUSUL> chazco: yes
<chazco> Ah, that doesnt sound too bad then :)
<kosnick> xsane and flegita (both scanning apps) do not recognize my printer-scanner anymore (i have used them before). What they both do recognize is my webcam as an input device .... Any clues?
<chazco> hmm... is there a way to downgrade from Gusty to 7.04 but keep some Gusty features (e.g. nvidia support)?
<crossmind> fuck
<Jack_Sparrow> bye
<stdin> !language | crossmind
<ubotu> crossmind: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<puargs> rephrasing my question to everyone: could someone point me to some documentation on how to completely unload/reload gnome from SSH?
<Dietus> Hey.
<erUSUL> puargs: reload the entire X server
<puargs> erUSUL: not sure how to do that :(
<satou> Bonjour, mon accélération 3D c'est désactivé. Y a t-il un moyen simple de la réactivé ? (Je ne comprend pas très bien la doc).
<puargs> erUSUL: i suck
<wols> !fr | satou
<ubotu> satou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<erUSUL> puargs: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  (you will need to relogin)
<eses> does any one know an internet cafe software that can run on Linux or ubuntu?
<yasuo> eses vi
<puargs> erUSUL: ah, is there a way to actually unload gnome but leave the ssh services intact is what i mean... and then start gnome again on demand?
<samjiman> eses: internet cafe software?
<kaur> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> eses: Please describe internet cafe software...
<JerekDain> i'm trying to set up windows in a virtual machine (i want to run my existing windows partition in a virtual machine in ubuntu), does ubuntu come with a vm program?
<samjiman> That's what I was thinking, you mean a browser,  eses?
<erUSUL> puargs: when i said relogin i meant on the gui not ssh
<anto> Can somone help me load /dev/sda1 to ~/Desktop on bootup ?
<kaur> I'm using gutsy and my hdd is making constant quiet beeps...
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<yasuo> eses: i was told that you can configure some window managers to run in kiosks mode, bost most of the wiork you need to do yourself imho
<samjiman> ese: Like an environemt for public use
<kaur> What could be the problem
<kaur> ?
<erUSUL> anto: make it mount on media (edit fstab)
<erUSUL> anto: make it mount on /media/ (edit fstab)
<samjiman> ese: for net, I can recommend OpenDNS, which lets you filter websites
<puargs> erUSUL: haha gotcha, but i actually want to clear up RAM while i'm away, then reenable gnome if i need it
<anto> erUSUL, mind going in with some more detailed information?
<eses> internet cafe Software to manage, accounts, bill customers
<erUSUL> puargs: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm {stop, start, restart} they all work as spected
<chazco> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<puargs> erUSUL: oh neat gotcha. Thanks a ton dude :D
<chazco> Ah :(
<jrib> puargs: so what is an example of something you want to do
<Dietus> Can someone help me with my Wine intallation?
<erUSUL> anto: if you create a mount point for it under /media/ it will show up on the desktop
<jrib> puargs: oh erUSUL got you, never mind
<Jack_Sparrow> Dietus: have you installed wine using synaptic or apt-get yet
<puargs> jrib: think i got it.. i just want to clear up my RAM of all uneccessary programs while i'm not physically at the box, yeah
<anto> erUSUL: i got a folder on it that i want to be loaded as the Desktop folder for my user :/
<anto> erUSUL: not just mount it to media everytime
<erUSUL> anto: you have to add it to /etc/fstab so it mount automatically on each boot
<erUSUL> anto: make ~/Desktop be a symbolic link to the folder you want
<anto> erUSUL: aah i understand now :P
<erUSUL> anto: man ln
<eses> so no one know?
<anto> erUSUL, thanks but i already know how to link xD
<__boomer> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a usb-hdd, but it's not working. has anyone here some experience with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> __boomer: pendrivelinux.com is how I got mine working
<__boomer> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i'll take a look on that
<avalon_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> __boomer: That may not be what you want but it had some good info I was missing
<fsufitch> hey, i'm experiencing a problem with my KDE: none of the gnome programs are themed (they look like plain ugly buttons); this is fixed after i run gnome-appearance-properties, but it's a real pain to do so every time i log on; i looked online for answers or anything but couldn't find anything; anyone else having the same problem or a solution?
<tifine> how can i increase the screen size in text mode ubuntu. my pc is showing the small screen as compared to graphical interface !
<glassface> gftp sucks for me.. any ftp client with good features?
<jrib> glassface: what features are you looking for?
<glassface> simple
<TheNo1Yeti> FileZilla
<glassface> when I am typing it should goto the file
<erUSUL> glassface: filezilla
<jrib> glassface: wput, the 'ftp' command are simple, nautilus if you want a gui
<glassface> gftp, filezilla requires to scroll manually to the file I require
<robdig> fsufitch: they may have more info in #kubuntu, but if you want to run gnome-appearance-properties every time you log in, do system->preferences->sessions->add
<fsufitch> robdig: gnome-appearance properties starts the window that allows me to pick my gnome theme; just closing that window is a PAIN; i don't like to do extra work if i don't have to ;)
<fsufitch> i'll check in kubuntu though
<Serenella> italiano?
<robdig> fsufitch: understand...
<erUSUL> glassface: if you are used to the unix shell you may prefer something like lftp or ncftp2
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Serenella> canale ubuntu-it
<Serenella> #ubuntu-it
<glassface> erusul; i'm tired of scrolling each time to get a required file.
<glassface> that is what my problem
<erUSUL> Serenella: /j #ubuntu-it
<m1r> .
<Phobos> Hi. What is the config file that I need to modify in order to specify the default session manager? (kdm/xdm/gdm)
<nickrud> Phobos: sudo update-alternatives --config gdm
<ironfoot> have anyone an idea on how to get lamp configure correctly? I've followed a procedure I found on the ubuntu Forum but I get stuck with 1045 acess denied?
<erUSUL> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<aie93_> jtf: if you are on Vista documents are stored in Users not Documents and Settings
<ace> hello, tell me there no install from network for ubuntu?
<Phobos> thanks nickrud
<ironfoot> ubotu:  ok! thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok! thanx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fsufitch> hey, i'm having a problem with my KDE; i did a fresh ubuntu install then installed kde; it's working fine, but when i run a gnome program it looks unthemed (ugly rectangular buttons, no gradients etc) even though i do have themes set; it suddenly starts working after i run gnome-appearance-properties, but it's a pain running that every time i log in, then closing the window that pops up; anybody having the same problem or have a solution?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ace> Jack_Sparrow: : thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Indiadev_Techie> merry christmas & happy new year to all of u....
<tifine> ubotu: how can i increase the screen size in text mode ubuntu. my pc is showing the small screen as compared to graphical interface !
<sceo> can anyone recommend an SSH connection manager for gnome?  I'm looking for something like PuTTY, but the putty port for linux doesn't seem to handle tunnels correctly.  is there something like it?
<tifine> ubotu: can u help me out ?
<bro_man> ubotu is a bot...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot... - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<waseem> hello my sound works but I cant control the volume
<tifine> bro_man: bot?
<bro_man> a program...
<fsufitch> tifine: it is programmed to automatically answer certain things
<kaur> anyone here with a FUJITSU MHW2080B hard disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> bro_man: Bot is a script we can trigger to provide answers
<tifine> fsufitch: thnxs
<waseem> my sound works but I cant control the volume <-- is there a fix for this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kaur> !hdd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bro_man> Jack)_Sparrow: yes, correct... I was just pointing this out to tifine... byw, luv yer movies...
<Jack_Sparrow> kaur: what is the prob with the drive
<kaur> Jack_Sparrow; it is constantly beeping (quietly) with gytsy's kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> bro_man: np... sorry I sent it to the wrong person...   I have spent a lot of time on that ship
<Jack_Sparrow> kaur: How much ram do you have?
<bro_man> jack_sparrow: so I have seen...
<yaaar> word
<kaur> Jack_Sparrow; With feisty's kernel everything is ok, but I can't use it (it has some bugs). I have 1024 MB of ram
<bro_man> nice one...
<waseem> Jack sparrow the wikis talk of getting the sound to work but mine already works
<juan_> hi, i have a small problem, my mozillla doesn't load swf files eventhough flashplayer is installed
<waseem> i just cant control the volume level
<Jack_Sparrow> kaur: Odd, I had not heard of anything like that.. is this a laptop?
<juan_> hoe do i tell mozilla to recognize swf files?
<yaaar> got a quick compiz-fusion question: how do i change the window decorator that starts up? right now it's emerald, and i can change it fine with gtk-window-decorator --replace once i'm running, but where do i change the decorator it runs on login?
<reverseblade> What distro do you suggest for an old computer ? ubuntu seems not booting ?
<kaur> Jack_Sparrow; yes
<Jack_Sparrow> reverseblade: How old.. what cpu and most importantly, how much ram
<reverseblade> Jack_Sparrow, It can run windows xp, P3  and not sure about ram gotta be 256
<kaur> Jack_Sparrow; I could really use some help. I even moved my home dir to a new partition and made a complete reinstall but no help
<zzillezz> i. i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and i have no windows option in the grub menu, what can i do ?
<yaaar> reverseblade: ubuntu ought to work for you...you sure the bios has it booting off the cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> kaur: Someone may have an answer, I did see one message about laptop drive issues.. but I have not seen it.. all my lappys have feisty
<robdig> waseem: most apps use pcm to play audio. try double clicking on the volume control applet (2 speakers) to open up the mixer and adjust the pcm volume. if you want the single volume control to control pcm, right click on the volume control applet, preferences, and select it to control pcm
<komputernerd> hello everybody
<szundi> hi
<reverseblade> yaaar, when I insert the live CD, the middle bar animation moves about 5 minutes then I got a black screen cursor is blinking on top left and booting not advances any more
<kaur> Jack_Sparrow; I'd use feisty but it messes up frequency scaling... For me at least
<komputernerd> I have a liveCD for Ubuntu, that I didnt label, how can I tell if it is 64bit or not
<Jack_Sparrow> reverseblade: Go into cmos/bios and set shared video ram to a minimum amount for the install...  try dapper
<waseem> robdig what is pcm?
<zzillezz> wave
<erUSUL> komputernerd: uname -a while it is running ;P
<reverseblade> Jack_Sparrow, dapper ? I never liked that in deed. Can you suggest any other distro than ubuntu ?
<komputernerd> thank you erUSUL
<robdig> waseem: believe it is pulse coded modulation
<Dietus> Why won't my sound work on a fresh install of Gutsy.
<Dietus> ?
<zzillezz> anyone could help me with my problem? (no windows option in grub menu)
<erUSUL> !sound | Dietus
<ubotu> Dietus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> reverseblade: Running old hardware your choices will be linited.
<bro_man> reverseblade:  Try using Xubuntu... I am using it for a P1 450mhz w/256 ram....
<szundi> I can't shut down my ubuntu..:/ I mean immediatelly after I press shut down , the screen turns black and nothing happens
<reverseblade> I don't need  speed in deed  I just need to boot it up
<reverseblade> bro_man, do you think xubuntu will boot up whene ubuntu does not ?
<erUSUL> zzillezz: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it there is an example on the coments on the file
<waseem> robdig my sound control doesnt control sound
<bobbob1016> Can anyone suggest a frontend for tracker?  I have tracker-search-tool, and it finds results, but doesn't show them.
<waseem> the sound works. currently i can only test with flash files maybe thats a prob
<mrannanj> reverseblade: try the non graphical install option so you get to see what is the problem
<bro_man> reverseblade: it's worth it to find out...  'Damn Small Linux" may be another option for you...
<reverseblade> mrannanj, live CD has no non graphical install option does it ?
<erUSUL> waseem: aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav
<kaur> is it possible to use a kernel of another distro on linux?
<zzillezz> thx, gonna have a look erUSUL
<mrannanj> reverseblade: it must have.. just check the boot menu.. there are options you get pressing f1,f2,f3 etc
<bro_man> reverseblade: ... both are designed for older PC's  and use very low resources
<waseem> thanks erUSUL the test showed that the sound volume doesnt affect anything
<szundi> Hi! I can't shut down my ubuntu..:/ I mean immediatelly after I press shut down , the screen turns black and nothing happens. Can anybody help me..?:)
<Dietus> <erUSUL>, bash: !sound: event not found
<skyfalcon866> #hardy
<skyfalcon866> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dietus> Hardy is a super-alpha
<bro_man> reverseblade: ... you are getting alot of good advice and many options... if your not logging this, you should cut and paste... something will help...
<Jack_Sparrow> szundi: what have you installed or done recently?  Installed much from outside the repos etc?
<erUSUL> Dietus: check the masg and links ubotu told you
<robdig> waseem: sorry, had to leave for a moment...have you tried lowering the PCM volume level
<Dietus> affirmative
<zzillezz> going to reboot and see if it works
<zzillezz> brb
<waseem> robdig how would i lower the PCM volume level?
<erUSUL> Dietus: once you have troubleshooted the problem a bit you can give us more info
<nclife> how could I get to know what kind of DDR RAM my memory is?
<bro_man> Hairy Hardon... oh my...
<erUSUL> waseem: tried alsamixer on a console yet?
<mrannanj> reverseblade: the alternative install cd gives you nongraphical install if the livecd really fails
<robdig> waseem: double click on the volume applet to open up the mixer, it will show you three volume controls, the pcm one is in the middle
<olegnep_> nclife  - if you have any sort of reasonably new comp it will be ddr2
<waseem> oh ok ill try that and no i have not tried the alsam mixer in console yet
<szundi> Jack_Sparrow:I haven't installed any major software yet(only Opera and Amarok), my screen turn black even when I start ubuntu(i mean i don't see the process bar loading..)
<nclife> olegnep_, it is not. That's why I want to check
<nclife> olegnep_, is there a way without having to open the cpu?
<toyotafosgate> quick question can anyone here help me out with dovecot/postfix/mysql ?
<szundi> I had some problem with the videocard...
<Jack_Sparrow> waseem: they are telling you to do the same things that are on the link you refused to read ages ago when I linked it
<olegnep_> nclife - let me check
<szundi> but stll ..I think I still do...any idea?
<gvsa123> how come i cannot mount my usb flash disk in rw mode... it suddenly only wants to mount in read only
<lalalande> i had the same problem with:"http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634126&page=2" is this safe to do ???
<Jack_Sparrow> szundi: Did you get them from inside our repos or from outside sources?
<olegnep_> nclife - try this  sudo lshw -C MEMORY
<nclife> ok
<szundi> Jack_Sparrow: I downloaded opera and amarok with the synaptic software manager
<toyotafosgate> does anyone think they could help me out with mysql/dovecot/postfix problems?
<szundi> why?
<szundi> from the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> szundi: It just helps to know...
<waseem> jack sparrow not quite the links you linked were generic sound driver help pages
<matahari> hi
<waseem> and robdigg - the PCM does control the volume
<matahari> today i bought a GPS Bluetooth receiver
<Central>  hello all
<matahari> i never used bluetooth before, and googled a lot about how i get this to work
<robdig> waseem: cool. if you want the little volume control to control the pcm volume, right click on the volume applet, go to preferences, and select pcm as source to control
<lalalande> i had the same problem with:"http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634126&page=2" is this safe to do ???
<waseem> cheers robdigg ill try it now
<pubo> hi all
<olegnep_> nclife - nvm , try this instead
<olegnep_> sudo dmidecode
<matahari> but i get stuck as i can't find the program bluez-pin (although i install bluez-utils). it's just not there.... Do you have an idea where it could be?
<ArsHermetica> Mornin all
<zzillezz> erUSUL, it worked thanks :-)
<gvsa123> gparted keeps on crashing... i get this error: glibmm-ERROR **: unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler: what: std::bad_alloc aborting... Aborted (core dumped)
<ArsHermetica> A little advanced forgiveness is asked. I'm a 100% newbie. I just installed Ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 1501 from Windows Vista
<erUSUL> zzillezz: no problem ;)
<robdig> ArsHermetica: welcome to ubuntu
<qaldune> arshermetica whats your problem
<ccunarro> anyone knows how to fix this error when trying to connect the cell phone via bluetooth "Couldn't display «obex://[00:1b:52:71:56:da]». Check if service is available"
<zzillezz> and envy solved my screen resolution problem , nice :-)
<ArsHermetica> Thank you. I cannot connect to the internet for one, and I think my built in graphics card is a lemon. lol
<Jack_Sparrow> zzillezz: bad idea
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<waseem> robdigg
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<zzillezz> i  know you keep saying that ...
<gvsa123> anyone having problems with gparted on gutsy? mine keeps on crashing...
<zzillezz> but i couldn't get my screen resolution right
<Jack_Sparrow> zzillezz: It will come back and bite you later...
<qaldune> arshermetica how do u connect to the internet? wifi?
<ArsHermetica> wifi, yes
<robdig> waseem: yes
<qaldune> arshermetica are u using a usb wifi adaptor?
<ArsHermetica> no it's built in
<waseem> you see it works now but before i was able to control the sound tool via the keyboad
<qaldune> mmmm
<waseem> how can i set the keyboard to control PCM too
<qaldune> that sounds tricky
<ccunarro> anyone knows how to fix this error when trying to connect the cell phone via bluetooth "Couldn't display «obex://[00:1b:52:71:56:da]». Check if service is available"
<ArsHermetica> I set up everything in the admin, but it refuses to connect
<robdig> waseem: does the keyboard not work now?
<qaldune> arshermetica what's the chipset of the builtin thing?
<ArsHermetica> eep, lemme check.
<waseem> well the keyboard works but it cant control the sound tool (it still controls the master volume)
<insp12> dear Ubuntu, I am using the ATi restricted drivers, and I finally was able to get my xorg.conf to detect everything right, but now when I try the compiz plugins I am getting a white screen of death
<qaldune> compiz isn't worth your time, really
<robdig> waseem: not sure what you mean by sound tool
<lalalande_> hi to room
<qaldune> hi
<bro_man> geetings
<ccunarro> anyone knows how to fix this error when trying to connect the cell phone via bluetooth "Couldn't display «obex://[00:1b:52:71:56:da]». Check if service is available"
<waseem> ok well before i changed the sound to be controlled by PCM it was being controlled by the Master volume
<lalalande_> could someone take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634126&page=2 and tell if this is safe?
<kgb> Whenever I leave my laptop with the screen locked for too long I have a black screen and can't bring x back, anyone else having similar?
<insp12> its a really cool desktop manager, and It has helped me get a lot of people interested on Ubuntu
<waseem> when i use the keyboard to adjust volume it should affect PCM now not Master
<insp12> anyone familiar with the white screen of death?
<erUSUL> lalalande_: te md5 sum error is a known error you are better off waiting for a fixed package...
<Dr_willis> kgb,  theres all sorts of issues with hibernate/suspend and laptops under linux  and specific video cards.. Sadly. :(
<kgb> dam :( Thanks Dr_willis
<kgb> Does it affect running programs?
<nclife> anyone knows how to check what kind of ddr ram one has? I've done sudo dmidecode but it doesn't say
<toyotafosgate> I have a problem with linking mysql to dovecot and postfix in ubuntu... any thought?
<qaldune> arshermetica are you still there?
<lalalande_> erUSUL_: because i allready did it... how can i bring the text to the original form?
<ArsHermetica> yes, trying to find the chipset info
<qaldune> arshermetica what motherboard do u have?
<robdig> waseem: i dont know how to change that...
<foug> Hello, I am having trouble connecting to a printer on my network. Would anyone like to help?
<waseem> k thanks for your help
<robdig> waseem: np
<ArsHermetica> I don't know, i'm sorry
<mats_> kopete quits when i connect to msn, have someone a solution?
<qaldune> mmm that would be easier to find
<lalalande_> is there a prototype somewhere or somekind of rule to eddit?
<toyotafosgate> I have a problem with linking mysql to dovecot and postfix in ubuntu... any thoughts?
<qaldune> mats_ i heard of a kopete's msn connecting bug in ubuntu 7.10, but i didn't get any when i upgraded...
<kgb> mats_ theres a .deb patch on the forum
<toyotafosgate> i'm having troubles getting my mysql database to link to dovecot and postfix in ubuntu anyone know anything about how it works?
<insp12> white screen while running COmpiz, on an Ati Radeon X1300 card here
<zzillezz> is there a way to always show the grub menu ? now i have to press ESC to show it at every boot
<ArsHermetica> what I do know: AMD Turion 64x2 Mobile TL-58, ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 vid
<insp12> many internets for anyone who can help
<erUSUL> lalalande_: if you comented the lines of sources list belonging to the cdrom everything is all right is a safe change
<mats_> mhhh.....i take a look on their website....how can i quit a programm which dont respond anymore?
<qaldune> mmm what's the name of your laptop
<lic3ns3d> hello
<foug> How do I connect to a printer being shared through Windows XP?
<ArsHermetica> this laptop was a christmas gift, it's a Dell Inspiron 1501
<lic3ns3d> i have problem with starting ubuntu
<kgb> sudo kill -9 <pid>
<lic3ns3d> who can help me?
<kgb> pid = process id
<mats_> how i get the pid?
<foug> lic3ns3d: probably no one, this community isn't as helpful lately
<kgb> run top from command line
<danbhfive> ubotu tell me about kill
<qaldune> ok give me a couple of minutes arshermetica
<ArsHermetica> no problem, thank you so much
<lic3ns3d> there is an error " cannot enable port 6. maybe the usb cable is bad?"
<Electro> I'm having trouble compiling Festival 1.95, reports that gcc isn't working properly
<Dr_willis> foug,  the gnome-cups-manager tool should walk ya through that.
<toyotafosgate> i use phpmyadim to add to mysql database but then i can't get it to link in postfix
<ArsHermetica> you're already more help than both dell and microsoft. lol
<robdig> foug: first share the printer in windows, and make sure that your windows firewall is opened for that port...
<toyotafosgate> i use phpmyadim to add to mysql database but then i can't get it to link in postfix any thoughts?
<waseem> robdig: if your still around thanks for the help, i got the solution to the second part too
<waseem> cheers
<qaldune> arshermetica what version of ubuntu are you using?
<robdig> waseem: cool. what was it?
<foug> robdig: it's being shared
<foug> Dr_willis: downloading it now
<ArsHermetica> 7.10 Gutsy
<dmckee> anyone: fdisk -l returns less hard drives by the day. Today it shows no drives in my computer, and another one of my mounted drives has left my desktop. wtf?
<xcst> need help upgrading feisty+compiz-fusion+intel gma
<waseem> in the terminal write gnome-sound-properties then a window pops up and the bottom option you select the sound you want to control
<kgb> checks fstab
<qaldune> arshermetica it's supposed to be working out of the box
<LotharTBL> I am trying to get gcc to work on a server only install. Here is what I tried and the result. Thanks in advance  user@mythtv:/usr/src/midcom/mc-4.6.1$ sudo apt-get install build-essentials gcc automake
<foug> Dr_willis: robdig: I always get errors like "CUPS server could not be contacted" I've tried the name of my network and the printer
<LotharTBL> Reading package lists... Done
<giesen> anyone know what the ATI equivalent of Nvidia's twinview is?
<LotharTBL> Building dependency tree... Done
<LotharTBL> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<qaldune> arshermetica try sudo iwconfig in the console and tell me what you get
<xcst> need help upgrading to gutsy from feisty+compiz-fusion+intel gma
<ArsHermetica> I think it's more the computers problem than it is Ubuntus
<Dietus> <erUSUL> its a blacklisted driver. Please advise.
<Dr_willis> !info gnome-cups-manager
<ubotu> gnome-cups-manager: CUPS printer admin tool for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.31-3ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 249 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<danbhfive> !paste | LotharTBL
<ubotu> LotharTBL: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> LotharTBL,  its build-essential I think
<toyotafosgate> can anyone here take a look at my postfix and dovecot configuration files and see if they are correct?
<robdig> foug: then add the printer as windows printer via samba
<Electro> I'm having trouble compiling Festival 1.95, reports that gcc isn't working properly
<graham> hi, umm, my sound isn't working on my laptop (dell vostro 1500) can anyone help please?
<foug> robdig: setting up Samba through linux or on the Windows comp?
<LotharTBL> Doh! thanks. SOrry about the paste bin thing. My first time trying to get irc help. In the future I will use it. lets see if that is my fix
<robdig> foug: on linux
<foug> robdig: samba-common, is the correct package?
<Dr_willis> !samba | foug
<ubotu> foug: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<erUSUL> !info festival
<ubotu> festival: general multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-21ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 680 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<robdig> foug: let me check what i installed
<erUSUL> Electro: install build essential
<LotharTBL> and yes it was build-essential no s! Thanks a lot
<bro_man> Greetings, I have caused a problem in my Xubuntu backup system. I loaded the supplied drivers for an external USB HD ... now, when I unmount  the extternal HD and/or a USB thumbdrive, they do not  release them for Thunar ( the power lights stay on, current still running thru them) ... I am very conserned about destroying the data and usability of either ... is there some way to diagnose and repair this situation ?
<insp12> foo is foo
<robdig> foug: looks like i did samba-common and samba-client, but not sure you really need both...
<bro_man> ... Thunar says they are unmounted, but they do not disappaer from Thunar and stay lit as well...
<eses> any one knows an internet cafe management software for linux or ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> I know how to extract a tar.gz file at command line, but I have a .zip file.  How do I extract it from CLI?
<ApacheBBQ> Hello. Question from a newbie.  When I install software using the package manager...I never can find the software I installed...where exactly does it go after installation?
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  unzip whatever.zip
<kritzstapf> hi im trying to set up pulseaudio, but the startscript doesnt work, running it from a terminal works..
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  or use 'unp' :)
<erUSUL> ApacheBBQ: many packages doesn't add a menu entry. just run them from Alt+f2 for example or a terminal
<erUSUL> !cli | ApacheBBQ
<ubotu> ApacheBBQ: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JuJuBee> Dr_willis : not letting me unzip *.zip for some reason.  I have many files and do not wish to do them 1 by 1.
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  if you had asked that first.. :) i also have the answer to that!
<ApacheBBQ> erUSUL, Will running it from a terminal give me a graphical program?
<JuJuBee> sorry.
<LotharTBL> Damn Dependencies!! Ok build essentials didn't include glib 1.2.6 any idea the apt-get name to install?
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  unzip is one of the FEW prograsm vie seen that can do that this way.. .heh     unzip '*.zip'    NOTE the quotes.
<earlmacuha_> nid help upgrading to gutsy from feisty+compiz-fusion+intel gma
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  its seems to have its own wildcard parsing feature. or at least it used to
<WorkingOnWise> what can I use to remotely control a Windows XP home machine from Ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> Thanks Dr_willis
<chronic1> isn't there a virtual package that will install most tools needed to turn a workstation into a development environment?
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: find . -name '*.zip' -print0 | xargs -0 unzip
<erUSUL> !vnc | WorkingOnWise
<ubotu> WorkingOnWise: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  no idea why unzipis a bit nonstandard int hat way.. erUSUL 's advice is good for all apps in teneral.
<cizarr> sorry for the noob question.. ?
<Electro> I'm having trouble compiling Festival 1.95, make reports problems
<cizarr> how could i put 2 NAMESERVERS NS1,2  if i set a bind dns server on my computer and i have only one ip .. :/
<JuJuBee> That did it.  Thanks to both.
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  the use of the ' find | xargs  ' is DARN handy to learn/rember about.
<bloodniece> I need a little help with reinstalling grub
<LotharTBL> TightVNC is a free client. I use it for win to Linux. Never tried it the other way
<Dr_willis> I tend to use vnc4server under linux, and ultravnc under windows.
<Electro> I'm having trouble compiling Festival 1.95, make reports problems
<saempto> www.opera.com
<Electro> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * AmL gives Electro some porn, a fat walrus and a doggy - what can you make of them?
 * Ade gives Electro Mein Kampf (Doppelausgabe, Hardcover)
 * AmL gives Electro posse of townsfolk, yellin' for yer blood!, some sweets and a small asteroid rich in iron - what can you make of them?
<WorkingOnWise> LotharTBL: it doesnt lok as if it works across the internet, only on a LAN
<LotharTBL> if I may ask Dr, why ultravnc over Tight?
<bloodniece> ultraVNC can do more on Windows clients
<bobbob1016_> Can anyone suggest a frontend for tracker?  I have tracker-search-tool, and it finds results, but doesn't show them.
<bloodniece> for win to win, it is handy
<LotharTBL> more? as in?
<bloodniece> file transfer
<bloodniece> chat
<LotharTBL> Ah ok win to win
<insp12> anyone using Gutsy and compiz fusion on an ATi card?
<cizarr> i mean, how could i make a domain name that i bought - resolving my static ip??
<cizarr> and i dont want forward my domain...
<LotharTBL> you need to have your ISP point the domain name to your static IP in their DNS
<bloodniece> I need to reinstall grub, ive booted back into Ubuntu using Super Grub Disk, now what?
<Electro> can someone help me with my festival compile problems??? make is reporting problems
<WorkingOnWise> LotharTBL: so am I missing something with tightvnc? It looks as if it will not work across the internet.
<Dietus> <bloodniece>, look for gfxboot on google
<pike_> !fixmbr | bloodniece
<ubotu> bloodniece: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bobgill> I have two partitions that I want to delete and then make a new single partition with the space... can someone help me with the CLI way to do this? (GParted just hangs on Scanning Devices)
<cizarr> LotharTBL, so only my ISP have the NS address? i cant make one?
<bloodniece> I lost it after installed OSX86
<LotharTBL> I use Tightvnc across the internet. You just have to have your server properly setup to allow the client to attach
<Electro> !make | Electro
 * Ade gives Electro a Kernelpanic
 * AmL gives Electro a Dido CD, a rather large squid and a dog biscuit - what can you make of them?
 * AmL gives Electro a canoe, a match and a perl script - what can you make of them?
<pike_> bobgill: you just want em gone not resized?
<bloodniece> can i do this without a live cd since I'm in Ubuntu now
<LotharTBL> cizarr there are services that will do DNS for you, however your ISP is the way to go.
<jngu1> rgnr: ?
<WorkingOnWise> LotharTBL: the Getting Started directions dont mention that.  Where is a good howto for Lin2Win across the net?
<Electro> can someone help me with my festival compile problems??? make is reporting problems
<bobgill> pike_: yes I want to delete them... then make one partition out of the space... they are /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2
<pike_> bobgill: either fdisk or cfdisk. cfdisk is easier so do 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda' <-- or hda or hdb or whatever. yes remember to write changes after you are done. nothing is changed till you do that be careful
<Netfeed> ive got some problems with på installation, openoffice.org cant install fonts in their dirs(unreadable) so now it seems like i cant install anythin anymore, anyone got an idea how to solve this?
<Netfeed> s/på/my
<kane77> can I somehow play video in terminal?
<bro_man> ... there is a shortage of available techs at this hour...
<LotharTBL> WorkingonWise That is something I have never had to do. I would prefer to be all linux, but unfortunately reality sets in. SOme people have WIndoz. I even have to use some windoz clients now and then. FOr remote lin to win, I am not sure, give me a sec to check
<bro_man> ... techs are greatly outnumbered... or on break...
<erUSUL> kane77: aaxine or some player that can output to svgalib (on true terminal non terminal emulator)
<neighborlee> trying to get flash working to show friend how kewl ubuntu is ( atm he is laughing atm me!! ) and im oddly getting this error something about java not working..and    restarting firefox and still no        flash at say youtube website..how can I fix this  ? ;))
<kane77> erUSUL, yes I meant true terminal...
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<brush01uk> Greetings Everyone, Anyone had aplay with FreeNas,any advice for a noob please ?
<eroticon> hi folks
<kane77> erUSUL, and rather svga then aa
<eroticon> how do i tell dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to try to autodetect the video card?
<zzillezz> what's the best irc client to use on ubuntu ?
<bobgill> pike_: ok I did that command, now I have this: http://pastebin.com/m48b51ef1
<WorkingOnWise> LotharTBL: k. I use Windows XP in a virtual machine now so I can use remote assistance, but it sure is a lot of bloat just to control someones pc!
<task0> hello all, when i activate "extra" on visual effects, the maximize, minimize, close buttons on top, don't appear!
<escuter> excuse me, can someone help me with a little swap problem? my machine is obscenely slow, so I was looking into creating more swap, and I do cat /proc/meminfo and I get this:
<bobgill> zzillezz: I use XChat
<neighborlee> Jack_Sparrow, I hope that wasn't for me..I want flash not java..:)
<bro_man> Jack_ Sparrow: ... do you have a minute ?
<escuter> SwapTotal:           0 kB
<escuter> SwapFree:            0 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<eroticon> Hello?
<zzillezz> i'm using that one too, but i don't like the fact i can't the user list
<LotharTBL> zzillezz I vote X-Chat as well
<zzillezz> +see
<bobgill> zzillezz: of course you can, I can see it.
<aladdinsane> Is there a way to mount a drive so it turns up like a normal drive in nautilus/thunar, right now i have it mounted like this (fstab): /dev/sdc1     /home/alado/!HDD2        ext3     rw  0      0
<aladdinsane> by which the drive of course mounts as a folder under alado. It would be nicer to have it in the left pane as a drive rather as i said as a folder.
<neighborlee> Jack_Sparrow, I tried installing flash but it does not work and im being laughed at here PLEASE HELP :))
<WorkingOnWise> LotharTBL: And I sure aint installing a dualboot to run WinXP native. I like Windows in a controlled sandbox!
<LotharTBL> WorkingOnWise Ouch! Yes total bloat and slowness
<zzillezz> i'm using xchat-gnome, maybe that's the reason
<Jack_Sparrow> neighborlee: I am having breakfast.. how did you try to install flash?
<Electro> can someone help me with my festival compile problems??? make is reporting problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47248
<neighborlee> Jack_Sparrow, synaptic
<zzillezz> that's the xchat available from the add & remove thingy
<neighborlee> Jack_Sparrow, ok sorry you eat in peace..I ask on forum
<erUSUL> kane77: maplayer can output to framebuffer it seems
<LotharTBL> I suppose what your doing works, I am asking a friend and he should get back to me in a min or so
<bobgill> zzillezz: yes perhaps.. I am using xchat
<zzillezz> hmm, gonna have a look
<task0> hello all, when i activate "extra" on visual effects, the maximize, minimize, close buttons on top, don't appear!
<Dietus> "If you can get absolutely no sound and you have an onboard sound chip you can try to disable it in the BIOS. This solves the problem is some cases."
<Jack_Sparrow> neighborlee: I take it there were no errors etc, added sources as necessary etc.
<Dietus> But my BIOS doesn't incorporate the Sound chip/.
<neighborlee> Jack_Sparrow, no errors correct..just doesn't work on youtube or other flash sites
<LotharTBL> anyone know the name that apt-get will recognize glib as?
<cliebow> apt-cache search
<Dr_willis> !find glib
<ubotu> Found: libarts1-mpeglib, libavahi-glib-dev, libavahi-glib1, libdbus-glib-1-2, libdbus-glib-1-dev (and 55 others)
<neighborlee> Jack_Sparrow, only error was the java one when I treid the ubuntu gutsy restricted package thinking that  might get flash instead of the other flashplayer-nonfree package
<ArsHermetica> How do you save a change in terminal?
<Xolver> Is there any good reason I'm being forwarded to #ubuntu-unregged?
<neighborlee> Jack_Sparrow, no errors adding sources that is correct just no flash working even after restart of firefox
<bloodniece> Thank you for the help with grub. I ended up reinstalling Grub using SuperGrubDisk
<Electro> can someone help me with my festival compile problems??? make is reporting problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47248
<Jack_Sparrow> neighborlee: Fix java by reading through that link again..  and report the ful error if any
<ApacheBBQ> I'm guessing its possible to convert .wav files to .mp3 isn't it?
<PriceChild> Xolver, you aren't
<Xolver> not right now
<Xolver> once a while
<LotharTBL> actually apt-cache search glib works
<zzillezz> this is better :-)
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter | ApacheBBQ
<ubotu> apachebbq: soundconverter: Convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (gutsy), package size 65 kB, installed size 428 kB
<zzillezz> the official xchat
<pike_> ApacheBBQ: might check out audacity
<spiderfire> ApacheBBQ: i just got here but yes mp3 is a compressed wav
<magic_ninja> if i upgrade my mobo will i have to reinstall linux
<erUSUL> ApacheBBQ: if you want to rip audio cd ubuntu comes with soundjuicer
<bobgill> I am trying to delete my partition using cfdisk but it keeps telling me I "cannot delete an empty partition" ??
<Ballena> do I need to have OpenSSL intalled if I ant to establish a TLS connection?
<Electro> can someone help me with my festival compile problems??? make is reporting problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47248
<erUSUL> Ballena: yes or gnutls depends on the lib the program you use is linked to
<task0> hello all, my window borders are not showing, when i activate the effects, could some one help me! please!!
<ApacheBBQ> erUSUL, I just want to convert a .wav file into a .mp3
<Roshev> Хуй
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  sounds to me like they are all deleted anyway.. you could try using fdisk?
<Ballena> ok
<erUSUL> Electro: have you run ./configure
<Jack_Sparrow> ApacheBBQ: use soundconverter as was suggested
<erUSUL> !b-e | Electro
<ubotu> Electro: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ArsHermetica> Could someone help me connect to the internet? Working off of a dell inspiron 1501 with a built in wireless card. And for somereason I cannot connect to the net
<Electro> actually I have
<ApacheBBQ> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<eroticon> folks
<Electro> it fails on make
<eroticon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not show the autodetect option
<bro_man> JAck_Sparrow:... is your breakfast getting cold ?  Bon Appatit...
<erUSUL> ApacheBBQ: use soundconverter then it has anice gui. you can install and use lame if you prefer (command line)
<spiderfire> ApacheBBQ: audacity works but make sure it installs lame to encode to mp3
<neighborlee> Jack_Sparrow, but its not java I want atm really..just flashplugin-nonfree
<bobgill> Dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/m6ba7549b   I want to delete /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2... and make a new single partition from the space
<neighborlee> Jack_Sparrow, dont care about java atm
<gorodecki> мдя
<ravi> does any one know about execlp()
<gorodecki> хай
<Electro> can someone help me with my festival compile problems??? make is reporting problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47248
<gorodecki> всем
<speedhunt3r> where do i copy the boostrap files to if i want to do PXE setup?
<pike_> gorodecki: indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> neighborlee: You have my suggestion, feel free to ignore it
<Roshev> ХУЙ
<erUSUL> Electro: also do 'sudo apt-get build-dep festival' (only works if you have deb-src repos too)
<gorodecki> ппц я вишу
<task0> hello all, my window borders are not showing, when i activate the effects, could some one help me! please!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  keeping stuff thats past those 2 partitions? or are you just redoing the whole disk?
<gorodecki> м
<piggyg1> hey does anyone know of a good free and easy to use network hd cloning software
<ravi> does any one know about execlp()???please help me
<gorodecki>  
<gorodecki>  
<bro_man> electro: you should try back later... techs are greatly outnumbered at this hour...
<ravi> does any one know about execlp()??please help
<bobgill> Dr_willis: no I am keeping the /dev/sdb3... just want to get rid of those first 2 (sdb1 and sdb2)
<bazhang> piggyg1: gui or cli?
<Roshev> Сосать всем!
<erUSUL> !info partimage | piggyg1
<twiztr> Is there a reason my IDE drives are showing up as SDA when I'm trying to set up the partition for install?
<ubotu> piggyg1: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<bazhang> !ru | Roshev
<ubotu> Roshev: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  you could use the gparted tool. May be a little easier.  It will let you reisize keeping the data on sda1 intact also.
<erUSUL> twiztr: they use the libata drivers
<piggyg1> can that be stored on a network?
<Roshev> Сосите суки!
<Slap_stick> I don't suppose anyone knows how to get java for firefox do they, i've got the libgcjwebplugin in there i did download the jre6 and copied of the libjavaplugin_oji.so to the /usr/lib/firefox directory but that crashed the brwoser
<twiztr> So it's fine then?
<piggyg1> thanks!
<bobgill> Dr_willis: yes but GParted just hangs on Scanning All Devices, I can't get it to go
<Slap_stick> but with the gcjweb plugin i get applet error on the java app
<sharpie> is there a way to see when ubuntu was installed on my machine?
<Roshev> "[20:12:18] <piggyg1> thanks!" иди соси!
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  ewww...
<erUSUL> Slap_stick: why not simply install sun-java6-plugin ??
<GarethAdams> I'm trying to work out why the following line is producing "??" rather than the expected "ee" (or maybe "'e`e")
<GarethAdams> echo "éè" | iconv -f utf-8 -t ascii//translit
<bobgill> :/
<ravi> does any one know about execlp()??please help
<twiztr> erUSUL: So it's normal then?
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  well.. ya may want to delete the swap partition first. then exit cfdisk.  Then restart it.  and try resizing/changing the sda1 partition.  do it all in little steps.
<erUSUL> GarethAdams: works here
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  you are NOT doing this to mounted filesystems are you?
<erUSUL> twiztr: yes. you are on 7.04 isn't it?
<GarethAdams> erUSUL: works on my Mac too, doesn't work on my linux box
<bobgill> Dr_willis: why del the swap? It's on a different disk
<twiztr> 7.10
<GarethAdams> erUSUL: must be environment related but I have no idea where to look
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  perhaps i am missreading the paste then. :) you pasted both
<erUSUL> GarethAdams: this is ubuntu gutsy + zsh + es_ES.utf8 on gnome terminal
<bobgill> Dr_willis: sorry my mistake... yes I only want to get rid of sdb1 and sdb2, and keep sdb3.. only on that disk
 * Dr_willis saw the sda at the start and dident scroll down. :)
<bobgill> :]
<ArsHermetica> Could someone help me connect to the internet? Working off of a dell inspiron 1501 with a built in wireless card. And for somereason I cannot connect to the net
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  i was about to say that on sda the partitions are out of order. :)  that may be whats confusing gparted.
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  same with sdb. How did ya manage to do that.
<bobgill> Dr_willis: really? how so ?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: what is the card?
<bobgill> no idea lol
<Dr_willis> Look at the #;s  Start and end
<ArsHermetica> erm, how do I find that out? I just got this machine as a gift
<bobgill> ah yes
<bobgill> i see
<bobgill> how can I fix that
<Sake> how do you check the encoding of a file in linux and hten change it to utf8?
<Smiky> Ciao a tutti !
<Dr_willis> i would say delete sdb1 first... :)
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: are you on the machine right now? running Gutsy?
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  you DONT want to keep any data?
<bobgill> Dr_willis: yes I want to.. but how :)
<bazhang> !it | Smiky
<ubotu> Smiky: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Smiky> ¸.·´¯`·.¸ ><((((º> ¸.·´¯`·.¸ ciau bazhang ¸.·´¯`·.¸ <º))))>< ¸.·´¯`·.¸
<ArsHermetica> The machine is on and running gutsy, however I am on irc via my desktop
<bobgill> Dr_willis: nope, sdb1 and sdb2 are old edgy install, i dont need them
<Dr_willis> bobgill,   fire up fdisk and delete them then. dont use cfdisk. Heh.
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: can you presently access the machine?
<ArsHermetica> Bazhang: Yes I can
<Dr_willis> Then make a new one.. this will trash all data on sdb1 and sdb2
<bobgill> Dr_willis: what's the command? fdisk /dev/sdb1?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: open up the terminal and see what lspci says
<Dr_willis> fdisk /dev/sdb   :) sdb1 is not the drive.
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  you want to keep sdb3  correct?
<bobgill> Dr_willis: yes definitely want to keep sdb3
<Iggz> HI, is there anyway to change the short cut keys in desktop cubes? Ie away from alt/ctrl?
<ApacheBBQ> erUSUL, It tells me I need the GStreamer lame plugin...
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Iggz
<ubotu> Iggz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> Iggz: go to keybindings for that plugin in ccsm
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: I pvt mssged you
<erUSUL> ApacheBBQ: install it then ;)
<erUSUL> !mp3 | ApacheBBQ
<ubotu> ApacheBBQ: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> ApacheBBQ: lame is the encoder
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: you have to be registered to do that
<ApacheBBQ> erUSUL, Having trouble locating it.
<ArsHermetica> ah, understood
<erUSUL> ApacheBBQ: once you are at it install all the other gstreamer plugins
<aladdinsane> Is there a way to mount a drive so it turns up like a normal drive in nautilus/thunar, right now i have it mounted like this (fstab): /dev/sdc1    /home/alado/!HDD2        ext3    rw  0      0by which the drive of course mounts as a folder under alado. It would be nicer to have it in the left pane as a drive rather than, as i said, as a folder.
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  if you  manually delete 1 and 2. and carefully make a new partition with the start end of 1  5099   - it should make a new single partition.
<ArsHermetica> ok, opened terminal, how do I enter that command?
<Iggz> Bazhang: Thanks :)
<erUSUL> ApacheBBQ: probably you need to enable the multiverse repo
<ApacheBBQ> erUSUL, How is that done..I am very new to this.
<Jack_Sparrow> aladdinsane: switching to uuid can slove a lot of those issues
<gnufied> hi trying to apt-get install amarok, but its trying to install ruby, which i don't want since i already have custom compiled ruby on my machine.. is there any way to avoid this?
<erUSUL> ApacheBBQ: go to System>Admin>Software Sources and check all the repos from the first tab
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: just type lspci and tell what the last line or so says (better not paste it in the channel though)
<ArsHermetica> ok
<bobgill> Dr_willis: ok, I did sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1
<erUSUL> ApacheBBQ: also read the link ubotu told you
<bazhang> Iggz: no worries :}
<gidna> hi
<bazhang> hi gidna
<ArsHermetica> not found
<ArsHermetica> oops, bazhang: not found
<gidna> what I do if write ls << ciao on a console?
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  hit 'h' to read the fdisk help. :)
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  note that NO changesd are made untill you actually 'w' write the changes to disk. SO if you mess up. just exit. dont write
<erUSUL> gidna: nothing usefull
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: you opened the terminal and typed in lspci?
<bobgill> Dr_willis: ok I hit "d" but it keeps saying "no partition is defined yet"
<gidna> I want to know..
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: yes
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: sorry I typed 1 not l
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  use 'p' to print the layout
<bobgill> ok
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  ALSO - i recall on some systems you can delete partitions/chagne the disks.. but then the kernel dosent see the changes till you reboot.. some sort of bug/quirk.
<erUSUL> gidna: i have tried the shell thinks it is an unfinished command becouse it is bogus
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  that may be your issue.
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: it shows ALOT of stuff, what should I tell you?
<bobgill> well I can't seem to delete it
<WorkingOnWise> before I chase my tail too far into the woods, I have a question. Why couldn't I set up a VPN across the internet between my Ubuntu laptop and the Windows XP pc's I need to support, and and then simply use rdp for remote control. All the connection points have at least 512k dsl or cable connections.
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  so i would say.. reboot and try it again.
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: the last line or two--maybe realtek, ralink, intel, something along those lines (but don't paste in channel)
<erUSUL> gidna: ls >> ciao on the other hand will create a file ciao with th output of ls in it (overwritting ciao if it alrady exists)
<aladdinsane> Jack_Sparrow: so it is an issue? i just thought i set it up wrong? So what would be a possible solution then?
<bobgill> Dr_willis: but I haven't done anything yet.. there are no changes for it to see ?
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: ok, where should I tell you?
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  the earlier changes from cfdisk may be needing a reboot to see the changes.
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: ralink? realtek? what card for wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<gidna> no..
<bobgill> Dr_willis: right but I didn't make any changes in cfdisk, I couldn't get it to go
<gidna> I don't see this effect
<ArsHermetica> Ricoh
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  ive seen this issue befor - had to reboot some of my systems during the isntall for the partitions to get seen.   If thats not the case here.. im at a loss as to what to do.
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: ricoh wireless card? is there a number associated with it?
<ArsHermetica> R5C843
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: I thought for sure that laptop had a broadcom  57 something
<ArsHermetica> Or am I looking for network controller?
<ApacheBBQ> erUSUL, I get an error. Dependacy is not satisfiable.
<Dr_willis> bobgill,  if fdisk cant delete the partitions.. well  - thats scary. :(
<Dr_willis> bbl
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: I think you are right
<bobgill> Dr_willis: ok I will reboot in a minute and be back.. then we will see, thanks for the help
<Dr_willis> good luck
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: is there a listing for broadcomm as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> bobgill: you might want to try gparted live to rework tose partitions
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: the last few lines have Network controller, ethernetcontroller, generic sys periph, and sys periph
<ArsHermetica> broadcom BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<ArsHermetica> I apologize if i'm being a hassle
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> ArsHermetica: I am installing gutsy on a Dell C640 atm
 * ArsHermetica chuckles. I loathed vista on this lappy but a friend put ubuntu on here for me, swore he'd help me figure it all out, and then got deployed
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: hassle is what we live for!
<Sake> How do I convert a file from ISO-8859 to utf8?
<ArsHermetica> baz and jack: lol, thanks
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: the broadcom is the one let me check it may take a moment
<^^SSM^^> test
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: no problem, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: thanks for helping him/her...  Im a bit busy atm
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: hehe so I can see :}
<erUSUL> ApacheBBQ: o_O when installing what? gstreamer lame?
 * ArsHermetica chuckles Him, for what little it matters. And yes Bazhang, thank you
<eses> !bzip2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bzip2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chronic1> what you need to know about it
<chronic1> functionaly the same as gzip but better compression
<ironfoo1> can some help with cups configuration for 7.10?
<erUSUL> chronic1: and a lot slower
<COY0TE> !ping
<eses> downloaded a bz2 file, how do I unzip it?
<ubotu> pong
<jughead> I'm trying to setup mail on my system with guarddog firewall - which ports do I open?  I'm just using the mail command as part of a script.
<Jack_Sparrow> ArsHermetica: be patient while bazhang locates the info you need
<Sake> how do I convert a file from ISO-8859 to utf8? I tried iconv and it tells me: iconv: conversion from `ISO-8859' is not supported
<bruenig> eses, tar xf file
<erUSUL> eses: bunzip file
<holloway> smtp port is 25, jughead
<ArsHermetica> jack: Not a problem. I'm patient when people are this nice! Much kinder and more helpful than Dell and Microsoft
<bruenig> oh is it just bz2 not tar?
<jughead> thanks halloway
<eses> it is writen bz2.part
<thor> eses I believe the command is bunzip2
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: do you have the restricted drivers manager installed?
<EchoBinary> ok, i have samba shares set up on an OpenSolaris box - one server, several aliases, with different shares set up for each alias with an include file names after %L. All the windows boxes can see the aliases and the proper shares. A linux box sees the aliases, but only the share of the main servers hostname. what gives? what did i do wrong?
<holloway> yeah, but with an o pls :)
<erUSUL> bruenig: she only said "downloaded a bz2 file" not tar.bz2 or *.tbz
<EchoBinary> ^ samba
<ArsHermetica> Bazhang: lemme check
<ApacheBBQ> erUSUL, Okay I got it working. Thank you for your help.
<bsdunix> just had a complete, uninteruptable system lock-up just after clicking a link with firefox. system is all up to date, 2.6.22-14-386 kernel. haven't edited or compiled own kernel, using generic modules, ubuntu-gnome. ideas?
<erUSUL> ApacheBBQ: no problem ;P glad to help
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: that'd be system, admin, restricted driver manager right?
 * genii sips a coffee
<bruenig> erUSUL, true
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: could be yes
<ArsHermetica> Bazhang: Aha, I do indeed. It shows my graphics driver and my wireless chipset as not in use
<eses> what is the command to unzip *.bz2 file
<LimCore> wtf??
<bruenig> eses, erUSUL just told you
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: does it give you the option to enable them? sometimes clicking and unclicking will do it
<LimCore> where the hell is mount in ubuntu?
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: yes, it does, and if this is the solution to my problems then I apologize. lol
<bruenig> LimCore, do "which mount"
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore: watch the language please
<open_lad> great. my webcam detected bu ubuntu but the image sensor is said to :No supported image sensor detected for this bridge
<bruenig> I assume /bin/mount
<eses> that did not help
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: there is a bug with that card in Ubuntu gutsy though, so there may be work ahead of us :}
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: it gives me the option to eneable, but doesn't allow it
<LimCore> bruenig: this is the encryption challanged mount, where is the real thing?
<sjovan> some telnet experts here?
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: fortunately what I lack in tech savvy I make up for in bullheaded stubborness
<bruenig> !info coreutils
<ubotu> coreutils: The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 5.97-5.3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1429 kB, installed size 9040 kB
<DaSkreech> Hello
<erUSUL> eses: one more time >>> bunzip2 file.bz2
<IamReck> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DaSkreech> Pidgin has a Command line component?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: have you installed the restricted extras for gnome?
<bruenig> !info util-linux-ng
<ubotu> Package util-linux-ng does not exist in gutsy
<bruenig> !info util-linux
<mypapit> DaSkreech, yes.. it's called finch
<ubotu> util-linux: Miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.13-8ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 426 kB, installed size 1364 kB
<open_lad> can i find help in here? No supported image sensor detected for this bridge
<DaSkreech> can I install it apart from pidgin ?
<open_lad> webcam problem
<DaSkreech> Finch!
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: I have not done so myself. So no
<DaSkreech> I was thinking fink :)
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras ArsHermetica
<DaSkreech> Wonderful
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: ok, one moment
<DaSkreech> thank you mypapit
<sjovan> DaSkreech: finch is pigden just textbased, if that is what you are asking for.
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erUSUL> sjovan: why use telnet is so 80's ;P seriusly you should be using ssh
<wib> hi there, can vlc deactivate the screensaver automatically? (gutsy)
<DaSkreech> sjovan: precisely waht I want
<erUSUL> !ssh | sjovan
<ubotu> sjovan: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mypapit> DaSkreech, np.. though i personally prefer centerim to finch
<DaSkreech> mypapit: Why?
<pike_> wib: mplayer can i dont know about vlc
<sjovan> erUSUL: the problem is i need to open some ports on my router. i'm useing ssh, but i have to telnet my router
<mypapit> DaSkreech, centerim is more inuitive, easier to use in console than finch.. i think the reason is, finch tries too hard emulate pidgin in console
<sjovan> the problem is that after a lot of ideling on my reouter menu in telnet sudently it stopped working and i can't connect any more
<mypapit> DaSkreech, well that's only my personal opinion, you can decide it yourself ;)
<sjovan> and now i know how to fix the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang:    http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<DaSkreech> mypapit: I'll take that into consideration and try centerim first then :)
<LimCore> the default ubuntu kernel seems to provide only one loop /dev/loop0 ?  how to spawn more loops?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: installing those will also save some steps later--when you want to listen to mp3s, play flash (youtube) etc; there are two more packages to install for dvd playback, and then you will be good to go
<sjovan>  mypapit: what's wrong with finch? workes great for me
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: herm, I don't know how to find that. I'm sorry
<DaSkreech> sjovan: It tries to be a GUI client
<erUSUL> sjovan: telnet ip port
<roe> what is the name of the package comes pre-installed in ubuntu that manages photo libraries?
<bsdunix> has anyone else experienced complete system hangs while using firefox?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras in the terminal
<mypapit> sjoerd, personal preference
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: thank you, one moment
<mypapit> sjoerd, nothing wrong actually
<sjovan> erUSUL: yes i know that, but as i said that doesn't work sudently. i don't know what's wrong
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: more likely several moments, as it is a big download :}
<sjovan> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d6e217e7c
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: E: Couldn't find package
<erUSUL> sjovan: can you ping the router?
<sjovan> going to try
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: okay, now open synaptic (a gui program)
<sjovan> erUSUL: yes, it workes like a charm
<wib> pike_: ah, i've got it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284804 thx anyways! :D
<marx2k> How would I completely reinstall Python?
<kahrytan> marx2k,  purge it first
<marx2k> kahrytan: just the general Python package?
<sjovan> DaSkreech: and what's wrong with that? works like a charm. i use finch even when i'm not remote like now
<Dietus> Can anyone help me with Wine?
<tommykn0cker> hi
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: how do I get to that?
<erUSUL> sjovan: rebooting the router?
<bsdunix> kahrytan purge && install?
<roe> what is the name of the package comes pre-installed in ubuntu that manages photo libraries?
<iordanis> fgh
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: very sorry, like I said, this is my first linux experience
<eses> !run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: alt-f2 synaptic
<tommykn0cker> is there any way to disable mouse acceleration in ubuntu??
<erUSUL> roe: f-spot
<bTz> can anyone tip me of a good dvdburner prog for linux, that can burn 360 backups? duallayer that is :)
<sjovan> erUSUL: and what is the command for that? i'm remote now
<earlmacuha_> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<earlmacuha_> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<iordanis> jvc camcorder connection ?
<earlmacuha_> i cant fetch the other files
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: ok, there
<earlmacuha_> does that mean i cant proceed?
<marx2k> earlmacuha_: try a different repository
<earlmacuha_> how
<erUSUL> sjovan: ithought you could reach it... it seems that the telnet server is not responding can not know why
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: now you need to manage the repositories, so just add them all
<iordanis> jvc camcorder connection ?
<ironfoo1>  Where can I find PPD files for a hd printer
<Ein_> hi..
<bazhang> hi Ein_
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: marked all upgrades
<eses> now the file is side is *.run how do I deal whit that?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: now fetch updates
<hak5fan> Hi all. I have a new external 500 gb hd with no filesystem. I want read and write acess to it in both windows and linux fat32 sux and ntfs writing is slow for big files. Ext 2 works in windows with a special driver, but it's not journaling which filesystem should I use
<sjovan> erUSUL: so the router have like blocked me on telnet? how did that happend, and how can ifix it?
<marx2k> What is the root python package that I can remove/purge to reinstall python?
<earlmacuha_> marx2k can you help me with my problem
<kahrytan> Is there howto for installing KDE only login under under ubuntu?
<chazco> Anyone able to help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<TBotNik_u> All, fighting sound problem.  Guides and howtos are leaving me cold.  Help please!!
<bsdunix> bTz i think ANY burning software will really only be cdrecord utils based, basically seeing any media as a cd for all intents and purposes. have you tried man cdrecord? or K3B?
<kahrytan> Is there howto for installing KDE only login under under ubuntu with messing up menu
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: how do I excute the fetch? I do not see a button or anything
<bazhang> yes kahrytan
<Ein_> I don't know why every time I try to burn CDs it's give me error... and if I try to burn DVDs it's work well
<kahrytan> bazhang,  and?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: did you close the repos window?
<erUSUL> sjovan: dunno i can be a bug or something like that. does the router have a web interface of some sort?
<bazhang> kahrytan: can you wait a moment?
<wazeem> hello my internet stopped working (wireless)
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: repos? the terminal?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: you checked all the repositories? canonical partner etc?
<crass> I've upgraded from feisty to gutsy and am now having problems with NetworkManager not recognizing my wireless, anyone know what's up?
<earlmacuha_> can somebody give me repos for gutsy
<sjovan> erUSUL: of course it has, but i'm remote and the ports for remote desktop is blocked. some one talked about ssh tunneling, but i can't figure it out
<bsdunix> bTz a plug-in is probably the only thing you'll find you need if anything for dual layer support
<crass> wazeem: mine too
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: in synaptic
<wazeem> it wasnt working to begin with so i used ndisgtk and made a new driver which made it work flawlessly but after cmputer restarted it stopped
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: I clicked "Mark all upgrades"
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: okay; now look in the menus for manage repositories
<erUSUL> sjovan: and command line browser lioke links or lynx?
<Jack_Sparrow> earlmacuha_: need to ask.. are you running gutsy, or just want something from the gutsy repo
<marx2k> Here's a problem... if I want to completely reinstall python2.5, I want to purge it first. In order to purge python2.5, aptitude wants to remove over 100 packages that depend on it
<kahrytan> bazhang, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/?
<sjovan> erUSUL: lynx doesn't suport java :(
<earlmacuha_> Jack_Sparrow, i am installing gutsy
<norty> Question: where can I download libltdl3-dev ?
<erUSUL> sjovan: :( well i'm afraid that i'm out of ideas...
<bazhang> kahrytan: you want to run kde from a gnome session right?
<erUSUL> !info libltdl3-dev
<ubotu> libltdl3-dev: A system independent dlopen wrapper for GNU libtool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.24-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 357 kB, installed size 1624 kB
<kahrytan> bazhang,  Im curious and no
<wazeem> erUSUL can yuo help me sort out my wireless internet
<Jack_Sparrow> earlmacuha_: Do you have a livecd or the alt cd
<marx2k> !info python2.5
<ubotu> python2.5: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.5). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 2801 kB, installed size 10092 kB
<bazhang> kahrytan: not sure of your question then
<bsdunix> sjovan: "lynx doesn't suport java :(" <<<HA HA!! that's got to be the funniest thing i've ever seen!
<earlmacuha_> no
<earlmacuha_> im just upgrading from feisty
<erUSUL> wazeem: what wifi chip do you use?
<kahrytan> bazhang,  separate session
<ArsHermetica> Bazhang: I can find no such option in the menus
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vanatteveldt> Hi all, I've tried installing suspend2, which (I think) requires me to patch the kernel. I've installed the new kernel but forgot to build the restricted modules. I'm trying to do this now but it gives an error in the install phase (a link already exists). How should I proceed?
<bazhang> kahrytan: intall kubuntu-desktop then in session choose kde (login window)
<sjovan> erUSUL: well... some one talked about you can tunnel some ports with putty and just type localhost or someting in explorer local.
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: synaptic has several dropdown menus, one of them has something about the repositories
<erUSUL> sjovan: i'm not familiar with ssh tunneling; sorry
<sjovan>  bsdunix:heeheh... good point. the awnser should ahve been the f*cking weblayout is in java. my bad :)
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: i'll look again
<wazeem> erUSUL - I had prblems with it as i could see the networks but not connect. I updated the driver with ndisgtk and it worked now I restarted the comp it stopped working. I am using a Belkin Wireless adapter F5D7050 ver 1000 using driver rt2500usb
<norty> Question: where can I download libltdl3-dev ?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: we are almost there
<vanatteveldt> now it gives a different error:
<vanatteveldt> mv: cannot move `/home/wva/src/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22.4/debian/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic/lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.22-14-generic/nv-legacy/nvidia' to a subdirectory of itself, `/home/wva/src/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22.4/debian/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic/lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.22-14-generic/nvidia_legacy/nvidia'
<vanatteveldt> make: *** [install] Error 1
<erUSUL> wazeem: so what driver are you using now? ndiwrapper or rt2500usb?
<sjovan> some one that is familiar with ssh tunneling then or can tell me how to fix the telnet problem?
<Rubin> i keep having hangups with the power button in the upper right hand corner. when i click it x locks up for 30 seconds.. then i get its normal menu but without suspend/hibernate.  if i cancel out and click it again, all is well again
<bruenig> vanatteveldt, error in the make file
<Ein_> can any one help me?
<bsdunix> sjovan: and java is for mindless code-monkies with no sense
<bazhang> Ein_: what's your question?
<MintRain> what does everybody think of this setup: http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=9237027 ?
<wazeem> rt2500usb converted with ndisgtk (ndisgtk sees it and says device is connected too)
<Ein_>  I don't know why every time I try to burn CDs it's give me error... and if I try to burn DVDs it's work well
<sjovan> word @ bsdunix
<bazhang> Ein_: poor media or too fast burn speed
<Niks> hello
<wazeem> before when it didnt work i could see networks but now i cant even see networks
<vanatteveldt> bruening: I am running sudo debian/rules install to install, should I manually edit the make file?
<smultron> is there any reason why the ubuntu 7.10 ppc disc won't boot on my powerbook g4?
<earlmacuha_> Jack_Sparrow, i clicked upgrade in update manager
<smultron> it just stalls at a black screen with a text-cursor
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: in my package menu all I have highlightable are mark for removal, mark for complete removal, lock version, automatically intalled, download changelog and properties
<erUSUL> wazeem: you are using network manager (the applet on the rith up corner)?
<Niks> please help
<Niks>  DHCP client does not seem to register hostname in DNS
<earlmacuha_> Jack_Sparrow, this msg comes out
<Niks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122002&page=2
<leaR-> I was wondering if anyone had an idea how to have uppercase window title text (gnome, metacity theme)
<Ein_> what the speed u recommended me?
<Niks> dont resolve trouble
<wazeem> yes (sometimes it says connected or will pretend to see the network but at 0%)
<ArsHermetica> bazhand, my synaptic menus are as follows. File, Edit. package, settings, help
<earlmacuha_> Jack_Sparrow, http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<norty> I need to install libltdl3, but it says a later version is already installed, how can i uninstall this later version?
<wojtekingim> www.wojtekingim.xt.pl
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: okay; you are looking at the front of  synaptic--there is an option for repositories in the pull down menus at the top of the program
<earlmacuha_> Jack_Sparrow, this msg comes out Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<eses> :)
<earlmacuha_> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<pike_> norty: dont. just grab the old lib too
<ArsHermetica> ah ok
<bazhang> Ein_: you talking to me?
<TBotNik_u> Chazco:  Posted reply on your thread at the forum
<norty> pike_, i can't install, it says there is a later version already installed
<norty> its a .deb and im just double clicking it to install, can i do it another way?
<bro_man> anybody running Xubuntu ?
<eses> I have found the internet cafe management software. HA! :)
<TBotNik_u> All, Repeating: fighting sound problem.  Guides and howtos are leaving me cold.  Help please!!
<erUSUL> norty: if you have a newer version installed why bother dling the deb??
<bazhang> TBotNik_u: you need to be more precise if you want help
<Jack_Sparrow> earlmacuha_: I really dont have the time to hel;p with that...  let people know you were on feisty and want to upgrade to gutsy.  Hopefully you never used envy or automatix scripts.. both horrible ideas that will bite you during an upgrade
<norty> im trying to get a program working that requires libltdl3-dev and i need libltdl3 to install that
<Nivek_Ogre> do we have a 'recommended notebooks' thread? just a list of notebooks that are ubuntu-friendly? Gutsy, specifically
<Jack_Sparrow> eses: Please provide the name
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: please give details of snd problem
<wazeem> erUSUL you got any ideas to fix my prob?
<bazhang> Nivek_Ogre: linux on laptops has a great website
<erUSUL> norty: sudo apt-get install libltdl3-dev or use synaptic
<Ein_> yes
<erUSUL> wazeem: i asked if you use network manager (are your interface maerked as roaming mode on System>Admin>Net)
<Nivek_Ogre> <bazhang> - thanks, i'll check it out
<bazhang> Ein_: you need to type my name in your answer or else I will miss it
<TBotNik_u> bsdunix: Have PB at: http://pastebin.ca/808505 with most details.  Can fill in from there.
<wazeem> yes i am using roaming mode and i tried without it too
<bazhang> Nivek_Ogre: no worries :}
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: ok
<Ein_> bazhang sorry
<erUSUL> wazeem: can you open a terminal and try 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan' (if your iface is not wlan0 use the apropiate name)
<dlocaus> quick question: does anyone know how to force a lookup a /etc/hosts first?
<dlocaus> nslookup kitty
<dlocaus> attempts to check with the various (outside) name servers, however I want it to check /etc/hosts first.
<dlocaus> kitty is a local address 192.168.1.5
<eses> Jack_Sparrow: its OutKafe from www.outkastsolutions.co.za
<bazhang> Ein_: no worries--what is your question?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<wazeem> erUSUL what should i do afterwards
<wazeem> as I will have to log off win XP and try it
<wazeem> which is gonna take a while, is there anything i should look out for?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: you find it--we are almost finished :}
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: lol, i'm trying. hehe, like I said, i'm stubborn
<TBotNik_u> bsdunix: So what do you think I have to do next?
<bro_man> Greetings, I have caused a problem in my Xubuntu backup system. I loaded the supplied drivers for an external USB HD ... now, when I unmount  the extternal HD and/or a USB thumbdrive, Thunar says they are unmounted, but they do not disappaer from Thunar and stay lit as well (the power lights on devices stay on, current still running thru them) ... I am very conserned about destroying the data and usability of either ... is t
<bro_man> here some way to diagnose and repair this situation ?
<jessica> I am having problems accessing shared folders from a windows machine. The live cd of Ubuntu 7.10 allowed this, yet the installed version doesn't.
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: here is another option: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<erUSUL> wazeem: that makes a scan if an Access point is detected its info is printed. if it returns nothing it means that the iface can't detect any AP
<wazeem> k ill try it, ill be a while
<wazeem> see ya
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: i have a question
<sharpie> i installed kubuntu-desktop and all its dependencies (around 250mbs) and now i removed kubuntu-desktop but it only removed that single package, how can i remove all the other KDE programs that came with it? :/
<jessica> I am having problems accessing shared folders from a windows machine. The live cd of Ubuntu 7.10 allowed this, yet the installed version doesn't.
<pike_> sharpie: remove a common dependancy like a qt lib
<bazhang> sharpie: hi
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: have you disabled your onboard (mobo) sound and how is your setting for BIOS question about plug & play OS?
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: aha, automatically generated list
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: yes!
<sharpie> bazhang: hey :/
<maxsoft> hi all. do you know wich is the network adapter configuration file ? thank you
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: now do I type all that into the terminal?
<bazhang> sharpie: I did warn you :}
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: I went with ubuntu only stuff
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: just a moment
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: no problem
<pike_> maxsoft: gksu gedit /etc/networks/interfaces
<pike_> maxsoft: er /etc/network  no s
<maxsoft> thank you!
<maxsoft> perfect
<maxsoft> bye
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: prior to messing about with alsa, did you ever succesfully redirect output of a cat file > dev/snd or /dev/dsp?
<sharpie> bazhang: yeah, well, i don't really care since it's on a VM :P
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: brb, need coffee n such
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: before alsa is fought with, you should verify that your system is able to make use of your sound hardware on kernel level
<bazhang> sharpie: well there is that, thankfully :}
<sharpie> bazhang: i already solved my problem, it's uninstalling atm =o
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: the synaptic route is the easiest in my opinion
<sharpie> bazhang: i'm bored btw, do you have msn? o=
<bazhang> sharpie: good news!
<bsdunix> try setting BIOS P&P OS to no
<bro_man> Greetings, I have caused a problem in my Xubuntu backup system. I loaded the supplied drivers for an external USB HD ... now, when I unmount  the extternal HD and/or a USB thumbdrive, Thunar says they are unmounted, but they do not disappaer from Thunar and stay lit as well (the power lights on devices stay on, current still running thru them) ... I am very conserned about destroying the data and usability of either ... is t
<bro_man> here some way to diagnose and repair this situation ?
<bazhang> sharpie: not right at the moment :}
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: are you still with us?
<kom0dor> Hey all
<in-pinko> Привед!
<bazhang> !ru | in-pinko
<ubotu> in-pinko: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<bsdunix> cyrillic fonts?
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: back. Synaptic is faster? okie dokie. Can you walk me through finding the menus you talked about?
<in-pinko> What is the channal?
<kom0dor> Hey, alsa keeps turning the "capture" channel down whenever I turn it up, as if the mic is being limited, is there a way to fix this?
<bsdunix> bazhang: okay wise-guy... now pipe it through cowsay or jive
<earlmacuha_> Jack_Sparrow, its saying i have problem in my repos, can you give me the original repos for feisty so i can update properly
<chazco> Anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: under settings look for repositories
<bazhang> bsdunix: just directing someone to another channel
<in-pinko> Hi people)
<ArsHermetica> ok
<bsdunix> kom0dor: yes. you have some other sound management app setting it to that lower level.
<kom0dor> hrm, thanks.
<ArsHermetica> bazhang, it's unclickable
<kom0dor> Any common culprit?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: synaptic package manager?
<bsdunix> bazhang: damn. i was hoping i could get someone to flood the channel with a glorious cowsay
<TBotNik_u> bsdunix: Yes we run on same MB with GenToo and RedHat, so should work, if config is right.
<bazhang> bsdunix: dont know what that is, but heh
<dis4ever> I have def. installed ubuntu now and i am glad i have done it.  put ms on the shelves forever
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: yes it's shaded and unclickable
<TBotNik_u> bsdunix: Documenting error output from the commands in the "Debugging" guide.
<bsdunix> bazhang: it is time you found out. also see jive
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: in settings only preferences, filters, internal options and toolbar are clickable
<dis4ever> i also installed the debian menu : menu-xdg, but i can't find it anywhere
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: did you need to enter your password when you opened it?
<ArsHermetica> bazhang, no it did not prompt for a password
 * ArsHermetica chuckles "It's always the tiny overlooked details that I miss"
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: okay. good to see you back
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: okay, now quit synaptic and find it in the gnome menu
<dis4ever> isn't it supposed to be in the app menu
<sjovan> okay... what is the deal here? http://pastebin.com/d538a5412 <---trying to connect to my router. i'm remote on ssh
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: now. the basics first
<ArsHermetica> lol, ok
<dis4ever> did anyone here installed the debian menu yet
<iro> good evening. i am going to install ubuntu, not deleting my windows xp. tutorial says i need to make 500mb big 'swap partition'--what is it needed for?
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: sorry, how do I access the gnome menu?
<in-pinko> What is this canal about?
<odracir34> goeden avond
<dis4ever> goedenavond
<odracir34> heb ik nog iets leuksgemist ?
<bazhang> !synaptic | ArsHermetica
<ubotu> ArsHermetica: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: BIOS settings; on-board sound disabled, plug and play OS = no. then try to cat file-foo >/dev/dsp. you should hear the file in your speakers
<dis4ever> heb jij somes al het debian menu geïnstalleerd
 * ArsHermetica chuckles "Thank you"
<ajmal> ajmal shaheen entered the room
<bro_man> ubotu: what is a swap partition?
<dis4ever> when using live cd i had sound now after ubuntu installation i have no more sound
<TBotNik_u> bsdunix: Again please
<ajmal> any body told me that how to install ttf font in the ubuntu 7.10
<odracir34> ik heb een update gedaan naar 7.10maar nu geef ubuntu met bepaalde pogammas filsystem out of spaxe, weet iemand wat dat betekend, ik dacht eert dat ik te weinig ruimte had op mijn hd maar er is nog 75 gig vrij
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: BIOS settings; on-board sound disabled, plug and play OS = no. then try to cat file-foo >/dev/dsp. you should hear the file in your speakers
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: SUCCESS!!!
<knapkin> hey
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: sweet!
<knapkin> imlooking for some help on a flash plugin install
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: in repositories, now what shall I do?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: now enable all the repositories and then fetch updates
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: or cat file-foo >/dev/snd
<TBotNik_u> bsdunix: Reboot and go "SETUP" for BIOS at reboot re-init screen?
<bsdunix> yes
<TBotNik_u> OK will be back shortly, rebooting!!
<ajmal> anybody told me that how to install true type font in the ubuntu7.10
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: ok, all checked. now click revert?
<ajmal> plz help me????????????????
<in-pinko> Plja
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: the reason? maybe this kernel was cornfused by your on-board + pci snd card
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: is there an option to reload
<earlmacuha_> nid help
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: lemme check
<odracir34> join #ubuntu.nl
<inzeo> ajmal: a font that you downloaded from a website?
<earlmacuha_> my upgrade wont continue
<ajmal> yes dear inzeo
<earlmacuha_> it always fails to retrieve something
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: also, turning off plug and play OS will make your kernel ask the computer to tell it all about itself
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: yes there is!
<gulch> what package do i install so that gcc works ?
<in-pinko> Anybody reply me: what is the canal about?
<inzeo> ajmal: true type fonts are located at /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: clicky!
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: it loaded some but couldn't others due to the lack of net connection!
<inzeo> ajmal: just do: sudo mkdir /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-newfont, then sudo cp newfont.ttf /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-newfont/
 * ArsHermetica does a dance. "I did something right!"
<inzeo> ajmal: that should make it appear in your fonts list then
<ajmal> how can i install it just paste in /usr/share/fonts/trutype
<pike_> ajmal: then update font cache
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: anyway to connect ethernet to that laptop?
<pike_> ajmal: fc-cache command
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: lemme see if I have a spare ether cable
<ajmal> thank you inzeo
<inzeo> ajmal: no problem, good luck
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: using a pci soundcard is a very good idea. play an mp3 in a fat player and check system resource load. try same with mp3blaster, try with and without pci sndcard
<earlmacuha_> hello
<earlmacuha_> can somebody check this
<earlmacuha_> http://pastebin.com/m6f15c566
<gulch> bsdunix, i want to make some programs but gcc isnt working. What is the package name ?
<in-pinko> Look at me!
<yomm_> gulch : mb install build-essential ?
<gulch> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<gulch> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bazhang> in-pinko: were looking
<bsdunix> gulch: you should have gcc, you needed it to build your system
<jbalcaen> hello ?
<bro_man> in-pinko: this is a help Channel... for people seeking help with Ubuntu OS's... help and advise is given by volunteer techs and super-users...
<gulch> bsdunix, fresh ubuntu system.. not LFS :)
<bazhang> hi jbalcaen
<gulch> i think i need something like gcc-dev or so.. ?
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: I have only the one used to sustain this connection
<bazhang> gulch: build-essential?
<gulch> testing..
<wazeem> erUSUL- I tried your test
<wazeem> it didnt show the details
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: ah. well to fetch more packages--you'll need another cable at some point
 * ArsHermetica nods
<wazeem> said something like wlan0 not there or something
<diffr> can sb help me install services for shared folders? (smb and nfs)
 * ArsHermetica puts ethernet cable on his shopping list
<bsdunix> gulch: gcc is for dev...
<Dr_willis> !nfs | diffr
<ubotu> diffr: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<UnAvaible> Is there a way to tell compiz (I'm don't know who is really my window-manager) that I want that any new window had 800x600 pixels ?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: so you can come back later, or just note down what you need to do now--your choice
<gulch> bazhang: seems to select good packages but now it sais i need the install cd. Any way i can bypass that ?
<wazeem> erUSUL you there...
<in-pinko> Bazhang, i very bad speak english. And i don't understood about this canal. Say me about.
<nono> buenas, alguien me puede decir como instalar el winrar, es que las guias que encuentro son para gente mas avanzada
<bazhang> gulch: just disable the install cd in the repositories
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: if I hooked my ethernet into the lappy would I be able to download the packages and then come back in here for more advice?
<bazhang> !es | nono
<ubotu> nono: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<diffr> ubotu yesterday they wre installed automatically! what about smb ?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: sure enough
<gulch> nice, thanks for all your help. In return Ubuntu will have more apps!
<el> I have installed the touchpad in system settings, but when I change the speed of my touchpad, there is no change at all, does any one else have that problem, or a solution?? Cheers
<insllvn> can evolution work with exchange?
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: sounds good to me, i'll do that then. Thank you for your helkp and hopefully i'll see you shortly
<Dr_willis> diffr,  ubotu  is a bot. that spits out factoids and other Common answers.
<el> insllvn, yes
<TBotNik_u> bsdunix: No luck.  All sound attempt give errors.  the "cat file-foo >/dev/dsp" cmd errors with "cat file-foo >/dev/dsp"
<Dr_willis> !samba | diffr
<diffr> haha
<ubotu> diffr: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: well be waiting :}
<nono> <bazhang> , ups sorry
 * ArsHermetica salutes
<diffr> tnx
<insllvn> thanks el
<Dr_willis> diffr,  to really learn samba  - install the samba-doc package and read the 'using samba' book it includes. :)  in /usr/share/docs/ I think.
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: oh. i'm sorry. i thought you would understand the meaning of file-foo
<diffr> :/
<el> insllvn, np.. just point it to the OWA path
<TBotNik_u> bsdunix: Did you copy?
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: pick a large text file
<diffr> yesterday i selected smb i pressed "install srvices" and it was done! what is going on with the newer verstion ?!
<TBotNik_u> bsdunix: Any large file?
<Dr_willis> diffr,  you need to configure samba for it to do anything usefull.
<bsdunix> yes
<ajmal> i have alkatib(2).ttf font which is in the my sad5 drive tell me copy command
<gulch> bazhang: one more thing, where do i edit out the cdrom ? I looked in sources.list but couldnt find any reference to a cd
<bsdunix> now in console, type cat /path/to/file >/dev/snd (or may be /dev/dsp
<inzeo> ajmal: sudo cp /path/to/alkatib(2).ttf /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-newfont
<rambo3> bsdunix, just use a speakertest
<Dr_willis> gulch,  normally its the first entry/line in the sources.list - after changing the sources.list be sure to do a sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> gulch: well I can tell you how to do it in synaptic...
<diffr> Dr_willis actually yesterday i did what I wanted... i get the message now " package samba is not available, but is referred to by anotehr package.  this may mean ........ However the folloing packages replace it: smbclient samba-common" so what do I need to do? :/
<Dr_willis> diffr,  i would do a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then install samba with 'sudo apt-get install samba'
<bsdunix> rambo3: yes, i'm trying to help TBotNik_u diagnose his sound problem
<dis4ever> how can i configure sound please
<dis4ever> in live version i had sound
<Dr_willis> diffr,  and sudo apt-get install samba-doc  - THEN read  /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/index.html
<gulch> bazhang, Dr_willis: ill try synaptic first since its not in sources.list from what i can see
<TBotNik_u> bsdunix: Use 17.4KB file "cat /home/nyled/myfiles/m_yellow_comp_cosultants.txt >/dev/dsp" and nothing
<rambo3> bsdunix, ok for that matter you could sudo cut /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<dis4ever> now after definitive install sound is gone
<Dr_willis> gulch,  synaptic uses the same file :) if its not in one it shouldent be in the other.
<UnAvaible> Hello! Is there a way to tell my window-manager that I want that new windows have a x:y pixels size at start?
<diffr> Dr_willis i still get the same msg :/
<TBotNik_u> All, have teleconf, be gone for a while.
<diffr> plus "E: Package samba has no installation candidate"
<gulch> Dr_willis, i know but i better check it
<Dr_willis> !find samba
<bazhang> aren't there two sources lists?
<ubotu> Found: dpsyco-samba, egroupware-sambaadmin, gsambad, system-config-samba, xffm4-samba (and 6 others)
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: okay. seems you aint even got kernel level sound working yet. go back to basics of getting at least that
<Dr_willis> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 3750 kB, installed size 9212 kB
<Dr_willis> diffr,  its in main, so if you cant 'sudo apt-get install samba' you may of broke somthing some how..  or the servers are having issues..
<bsdunix> rambo3: neat tip
<Dr_willis> diffr,  you did the update,upgrade, then tried to reinstall it?
<diffr> exactly
<tijn> Good evening all
<bsdunix> rambo3: now we get into fields and columns of cut...
<bazhang> hi tijn
<Dr_willis> diffr,  you may want to try remaking your sources.list file at the easysource site.
<Dr_willis> !easysource | diffr
<ubotu> diffr: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ajmal> when i inter this command in my terminal this error shows
<gulch> Dr_willis, bazhang: i found the cdrom line in synaptic, thanks! :=)
<ajmal> cp: missing destination file operand after `/media/sda5/software/fonts/Alkatib.ttf/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-newfont'
<ajmal> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<ajmal> cp: missing destination file operand after `/media/sda5/software/fonts/Alkatib.ttf/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-newfont'
<ajmal> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<Dr_willis> gulch,  :)
<bazhang> gulch: no worries :}
<Dr_willis> ajmal,  you missed a space in there.
<Dr_willis> ajmal,  cp FROM   TO
<diffr> Dr_willis i don't have internet connection on the pc with ubuntu... :/
<alcarraz> hi all
<alcarraz> this is my first time here
<gulch> Dr_willis, im using native language and i almost missed it "storage" <-> "förråd"
<gulch> "Sources" would be much better
<diffr> maybe i should try reinstalling it ?
<pike_> terminus is an awful console font
<in-pinko> Take me any canal. Plz.
<ajmal> cp: missing destination file operand after `/media/sda5/software/fonts/Alkatib.ttf/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-newfont'
<ajmal> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<WolfSoul> hi
<bazhang> in-pinko: for which language?
<ajmal> cp: missing destination file operand after `/media/sda5/software/fonts/Alkatib.ttf/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-newfont'
<ajmal> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<tijn> ajmal, you are missing a space
<bsdunix> TBotNik_u: got a idea. problems are usually something simple unless we make efforts to comlicate them. look into your installed sound device management apps
<bazhang> hi WolfSoul
<ajmal>  sudo cp /media/sda5/software/fonts/to/Alkatib.ttf/to/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-newfont
<ajmal> is this correct command
<tijn> no you are missing a space!
<WolfSoul> anyone got some hints on how to get a existing ubuntu instalation moved from one computer to another ?
<atlef> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bazhang> WolfSoul: you mean a clone?
<bsdunix> WolfSoul: yes. easy! cp * of the ubuntu drive >other drive
<bsdunix> WolfSoul: yes. easy! cp -R *
<eses> with Ubuntu, my computer has bee on for 3 days running, and not problems, bye bye windows XP no blue screen
<WolfSoul> bazhang: not exactly, if possible i want to move the system as is from one hdd to another one in a different box
<gulch> Dr_willis, the computer i use now has a zircom pcmcia card that halts the computer if its not docked. It halts at "piix_smbus". If i dock it the dock card doesnt work but the pcmcia card does. I can halt the kernel with the card so that gnome also freezes. Must be a kernel bug right ?
<Iggz> Hi, in the help documentation for ubuntu - latest build - it states other desk-top enviros are available and mentions kubuntu-desktop. Can anyone tell me the benefits of using this over the packaged desk-top?
<bazhang> WolfSoul: well there are about three options upthread :}
<Alp-> hello
<WolfSoul> bsdunix: sure, as soon as i can do this in windows, as that's the only OS that the new bos has currently :/
<ajmal>  sudo cp /media/sda5/software/fonts/to/Alkatib.ttf/to/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-newfont
<ajmal> in this command where space
<bsdunix> WolfSoul: sorry, forgot recursive. setup basic networking, have remote drive set up as remote storage partition for copy
<bazhang> Iggz: kde instead of gnome--differing opinions on which is better
<godzirra> Howdy folks.  How do I get copiz to start up when I turn on my laptop, as opposed to having to run compiz --replace when I log in?
<Alp-> i need help with networking and samba. i have installed samba and it worked for a while. but for a reason i dont know i cant access the windows shared network anymore. any help? where can i begin?
<pike_> Iggz: youll start a DE war.. basically just try em the big ones are gnome kde and xfce4 desktop envonrons   xfce4 following is considerably smaller than both gnome and kde ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<gulch> godzirra, look in the menus i think
<in-pinko> Please, HELP ME. Call me a few english or american canals.
<bazhang> !irc | in-pinko
<ubotu> in-pinko: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Iggz> bazhang. I see - I'll shut up ;-)  Any sites the two are compared?
<gulch> godzirra, "desktop effects" or something
<bsdunix> WolfSoul: then make the cp partition a fat32, have a working samba or other network awareness one way or the other and it should be easy. then, build and edit boot sector or grub
<Dr_willis> gulch,  sounds like it to me..
<Iggz> Bazhang/pike that is
<bazhang> Iggz: only about a million :}
<Iggz> LOL
<tijn> hey, if i plug in headphones in my laptop, it doenst disable the speakers, is this some hardware issue or software?
<Alp-> lggz: lots of, just google :) i prefer gnome, but kde is good too
<Dr_willis> <ajmal>  sudo cp /media/sda5/software/fonts/to/Alkatib.ttf                   /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-newfont
<bazhang> Iggz: kde!
<Alp-> and kde 4 is about to launch soon
<IpMoo> tijn:  usualy they cut out
<bsdunix> tijn: certainly hardware
<Dr_willis> ajmal,  NOTE the spaces between the FROM and To Locations
<godzirra> gulch: thanks, I'm looking.
<tijn> IpMoo, cut out?
<IpMoo> if someone used the wrong jack inproduction.....
<tijn> aww
<Dr_willis> ajmal,  I have no idea where ya got the 'to' from :)
<twiztr> Is there a way to password protect a single folder, so if someone gets onto my account, they cannot access a directory tree without the password?
<tijn> thats no good :(
<bsdunix> tijn: insertion of the headphone plug should open the path for nowmal speaker operation, yours aren't doing that
<bazhang> twiztr: truecrypt
<Dr_willis> twiztr,  may want to check out the various 'fuse' tools.  They have a way of doing that i belive also.
<sjovan> twiztr: and how are they going to acces your account?
<IpMoo> there is a special 1/8 stereo jack whit a little cutout. option
<pike_> twiztr: you can encrypt it or something but if they have your password you have bigger worries
<Iggz> Its odd actually, the help doc says kubuntu-desktop is availble via the packet manager but its not there. Mind you the help file seems a little oudated
<gulch> godzirra, np
<WolfSoul> bazhang: any idea if there is some app for windows that can clone the partition from one hdd to another ?
<Dr_willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<tijn> ok ic, so lets send this puppy back than..
<tijn> then*
<pike_> Iggz: you can install all 3 of em on same machine just at login screen click sessions to choose which to login to
<lenwen> Hey everyone, I've a problem. "...failed: Device or resource busy" - "Error setting monitor mode on eth1"
<gulch> Dr_willis, yeah. Maye its just the module for the zircom card that looping alot :)
<twiztr> pike_: It isn't so much they having my password, she is at my house all the time, so she has access to my computer, if I fall asleep, I don't want her snooping through certain folders.
<bazhang> WolfSoul: perhaps ask in ##windows, but just don't mention the linux part :}
<bsdunix> tijn: by "open" I meant it electrically, as in "cut-off"
<WolfSoul> bazhang: lol
<EchoBinary>  i have samba shares set up on an OpenSolaris box - one server, several aliases, with different shares set up for each alias with an include file names after %L. All the windows boxes can see the aliases and the proper shares. A ububtu box sees the aliases, but only the share of the main servers hostname. what gives? what did i do wrong?
<tijn> bsdunix, i got what you ment ;)
<bazhang> twiztr: encryption then
<pike_> WolfSoul: ghost
<tijn> thnx for the help guys saves me a lot of work :)
<bsdunix> twiztr: snooping through certain folders < "certain" heh...
<WolfSoul> bazhang: i doubt they will know anything that's not payware
<scowby> lenwen: uhm...monitor mode on eth1?
<bazhang> WolfSoul: good point
<beena> Hi.. I installed Ubuntu 7.10 and have a broadcom wireless card (was available as restricted driver).. but the wireless network is not showing up in WICD. Can someone help?
<velja> HELP HELP HELP
<WolfSoul> pike_: do you realy think it's worth it to pay for ghost just for the sake of using it only ONCE ;)
<Iggz> Pike thanks - actually #I just found the synaptic package manger :_/I have been using add/remove programs but there systems to be a lot more in packet manger. Daft noob question i know but whats the difference? And yes I know, I should google - lazy bleeding iggz
<velja> anyone???
<pike_> WolfSoul: no i wouldnt buy it to use it all the time. but it is best windows solution i think
<fabio> hello everybody
<fabio> i need to configure my sound card
<WolfSoul> pike_: it's a norton software, afaik that's a contradiction to "good software" ;)
<fabio> any one can help me?
<bazhang> !help | velja
<ubotu> velja: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LimCore> is it just me, or loop aes do not work in amd64 ubuntu?
<bazhang> oops wrong command
<fabio> how to configure my sound card???????????????????????????????????
<bsdunix> pike_: sounds like a challenge that i would be happy and proud to conquer using basic networking and *nix tools
<velja> How to view IP for this url:http://world.wapchat.net/c/index.php?s=XT9AQjpI&a=chan&d1=qTLdNmo&r=468085
<in-pinko> For english. I want to learn english.
<beena> pls help me fix this.. I need to take the laptop to school in a few hours :(
<gulch> Dr_willis, you dont happen to know what used to be called gtk+-dev ?
<fabio> how to configure my sound card???
<velja> page is refresh in some time interval
<robdig> velja: nslookup world.wapchat.net
<twiztr> It worked with fuse. Thank you all.
<bazhang> fabio: you need to give more info if you want help
<fabio> bazhang: like wot
<edgar> que pedo
<WolfSoul> parted maybe ?
<bazhang> fabio: card name, etc
<fabio> bazhang: how to see?
<fabio> bazhang lspci?
<edgar> qiuen habla español raza
<bazhang> fabio: good starting point
<robdig> !es | edgar
<ubotu> edgar: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> !es | edgar
<Mazor55> Dmesg?
<wkrally> got problems with logging in, after i log in my screen turns brown and there is nothing i can click anymore
<lenwen> Hey everyone, I've a problem. "...failed: Device or resource busy" - "Error setting monitor mode on eth1"
<edgar> tanquio
<fabio> bazhang ok so i doo the command and paste here?
<edgar> tenquiote
<bazhang> fabio better use pastebin
<bazhang> !paste | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phantomcircuit> I am having trouble installing flash from the Add/Remove Applications it says that the md5sum of the install_flash_9 file doesn't match
<dynacrylic> when is the next lts coming out?
<beena> Hi.. I installed Ubuntu 7.10 and have a broadcom wireless card (was available as restricted driver).. but the wireless network is not showing up in WICD. Can someone help?
<bazhang> dynacrylic: april 2008
<bsdunix> wkrally: the brown color is a good sign...you're going for ubuntu-gnome? retry the install of that?
<dynacrylic> lts has 5 yesrs support?
<bazhang> dynacrylic: five server three desktop
<phantomcircuit> same issue when using synaptic after refreshing the list
<dynacrylic> bazhang, thanks!
<velja> @robdig: is there any way to connect on this ip?
<bazhang> dynacrylic: no worries :}
<fabio> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47262/
<dynacrylic> do you know offhand if the beta out already?
<wkrally> bsdunix: worked great till a few minutes b4, got an error that i needed to log in again and after logging in the screen turned brown
<robdig> velja: what do you mean?
<bazhang> dynacrylic: alpha one you can get the iso if you wish
<help> Hey all, my C drive crashed and i need to reinstall ubuntu, oddly enough, I can't install grub, I've installed a load of times, but this times it just fails and refuses to mount hd0 (sda1). It's a new 400Gb harddrive with a 190 Gb ntfs partition for windows - any ideas?
<bsdunix> wkrally: did you install gtk and ubuntu-gnome requisite libs as well?
<dynacrylic> bazhang, thank ya thank ya
<bsdunix> wkrally: seems two seperate desktops are trying to start!
<velja> my problem is :
<fabio> bazhang:
<wkrally> bsdunix, it's just a clean install, just some apps installed
<bazhang> fabio: I'm not very good with sound cards--could I give you a link to read?
<fabio> bazhang: see the paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47262/
<fabio> bazhang: shure
<velja> when i want to chat ono http://en.wapchat.net
<gulch> Nice, i found the gtk+ develpment package/s:  apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<bsdunix> wkrally:or two instances of same desktop
<velja> i must use www.wapsilon.com
<Odd-rationale> It seems like several people are have trouble with the flashplugin-nonfree package. What is going on?
<bazhang> fabio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<beena> Please help me.. My wireless network is not showing up.. I don't know what's wrong.. I'm not using encryption or anything..
<velja> so
<fabio> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> Odd-rationale: new release by adobe iirc
<hel1> Sorry, got kicked off :(
<bsdunix> wkrally: have you tried your first reboot?
<bazhang> fabio: no worries :}
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: Have any idea when it will be fixed?
<velja> en chat is part of the world chat
<wkrally> bsdunix dunno, if i'm remember it right it was an error that has to do with deamon and it would be resetted after i logged in again, yes i rebooted
<bazhang> Odd-rationale: probably as we speak
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: Sounds good. I'll wait for tomorrow.
<Jack_Sparrow> wkrally: clean install implies no other apps installed.. What other apps did you install, from where, and how where they installed
<tushyd> anyone know if there's a way to enable two-finger scrolling on trackpads?
<nox-Hand> Does the Ubuntu LiveCD have the "/sbin/badblocks" command?
<robdig> velja: doesn't sound like an ubuntu problem, perhaps you should contact world chat
<velja> but when i copy url i can get from wapsilon's browser
<WINDOWS_thE_BEST>  WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST
<WINDOWS_thE_BEST>  WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST
<WINDOWS_thE_BEST>  WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST
<WINDOWS_thE_BEST>  WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST WINDOWS_thE_BEST
<beena> wow what a loser
<bsdunix> wkrally: are you CLI right now (sans-GUI)?
<gulch> Lol
<tushyd> nice
<gulch> what a tool
<nox-Hand> Funny that people find that funny.
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: When it's all fixed, I should just reinstall the package. Right?
<velja> simply i can do with it enytnihg
<wkrally> bsdunix all are installed with packet manager
<tushyd> anyone? dual-finger scrolling?
<beena> Please help me.. My wireless network is not showing up.. I don't know what's wrong.. I'm not using encryption or anything..
<wkrally> bsdunix what is clie?
<wkrally> cli
<bsdunix> wkrally: are you using a desktop right now, or are you CLI?
<bazhang> Odd-rationale: well it may be ready soon, but don't sue me if it's not tomorrow :}
<bsdunix> command line interface
<phantomcircuit> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: OK :)
<wkrally> bsdunix bitchx on ctrl+alt+f1
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: no luck. it's like no matter what my laptop now refuses to connect. even with a direct line in connection
<velja> my english is very bad so i can't explain my problem vell
<phantomcircuit> any ideas where i can get the correct file
<bsdunix> wkrally: okay, you're CLI... on a side note... ever think of trying irssi?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: did you start up with the ethernet cable attached?
<wkrally> bsdunix what is irssi? and irc client?
<bsdunix> wkrally: yes. kicks butt
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: yessir. waited bout 5 minutes, no dice. So tried restarting again. Still nothing
<bazhang> hehe
<velja> is there some tehnique to comunicate with 72.32.182.138 ?
<cyanics> anyone have any experience with multiple-static-public-IPs and a WRT54G (dd-wrt)?
<wkrally> bsdunix will try it later
<wkrally> bsdunix is there a way to reinstall gnome through cli?
<bsdunix> wkrally: what does ctl-alt-f7 do for you?
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: with the connection attached, open up a terminal and type sudo ifconfig
<bsdunix> wkrally: yes
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<wkrally> bsdunix that is the gui
<bsdunix> wkrally: right
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: err just ifconfig
<bsdunix> wkrally: is your gui hung?
<solid_liq> how do I use Emerald for themes?
<wkrally> bsdunix if i do a ctrl+backspace reboot i can log in but it sort of hung after logging in
<ArsHermetica> ok, one moment, i'll try again
<solid_liq> I have Emerald installed, but I don't seem to be able to select a theme to have it be used
<wkrally> bsdunix still can move my mouse but nothing else
<beena> I have eth1 instead of wlan0. Is that normal?
<bsdunix> wkrally: do init 3
<white_eagle> is there a "wine" channel?
<zarac> should i get the "64bit AMD and Intel computers" if you have a core2duo?
<zarac> =D
<Creed> Is there a way to tunnel ports from my Ubuntu server (using SSHv2)? Like I want to forward port 6112 on the server to a remote client (theres nothing running on port 6112, I want to be able to connect to server:6112 and have it tunnel the port over SSH to the remote maschine).
<bazhang> beena: should be ok
<bsdunix> wkrally: that will kill GUI
<zarac> it confuses me..
<beena> I don't know why my wireless network isn't showing up
<beena> :(
<zarac> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<phantomcircuit> this is just silly
<wkrally> bsdunix ok done it
<bazhang> zarac: no real benefit at this point
<white_eagle> is there a "wine" channel?
<zarac> ok :)
<bsdunix> wkrally: top
<Jack_Sparrow> try #winehq
<Creed> white_eagle, #wine-hq
<zarac> well.. i'm burning it on a cd-r =7 already ..
<white_eagle> ok
<white_eagle> thanks
<Creed> err without the -
<zarac> so guess i'll try it
<solid_liq> Creed, yes, you can use ssh to create a socks proxy, or google for forwarding ports over ssh
<zarac> what's the loss though bazhang ? =D
<robdig> phantomcircuit: what is silly?
<bazhang> beena: what does ifconfig say in the terminal--don't paste in the channel
<bazhang> zarac: no real difference--just more headaches trying to get 64 bit flash working
<beena> bazhang: It shows an eth0 and eth1
<wkrally> bsdunix when i go to f7 it gives a brown screen now, and in tty2 the command line isn't returning
<zarac> oh =D
<phantomcircuit> robdig, I cant get flash player to install because the md5 doesnt match
<bazhang> beena: are you using it now?
<Creed> solid_liq, Ive got the socks portion and forwarding services running on the server to the remote client, what Im trying to do is forward ports on the client to the server. I want to do Warcraft3 LAN games (port 6112) by using a SSH tunnel (campus has a proxy).
<robdig> phantomcircuit: is this the one from the repos?
<phantomcircuit> i assume it's just that the md5 that synaptic is using is outdated
<beena> bazhang: I'm using eth0 now. My wireless network is not showing up
<phantomcircuit> flashplayer-nonfree from the repository
<bsdunix> wkrally: init 5, then hop back to your ttys3 top screen and watch it for suspicious stuff, run ps aux | grep *name* on the suspect processes, consider a kill -9 on them
<bazhang> beena: I'm guessing that eth1 is your wireless network
<phantomcircuit> us.archive.ubuntu.com/multiverse flashplayer-nonfree
<robdig> phantomcircuit: agree, might be out of sync. do sudo apt-get update       and then give try installing again
<beena> bazhang: I guess, but my wireless network is not showing up, so I can't connect to it.
<wkrally> bsdunix need to type it in a new tty? bcuz i can't use 2 now
<phantomcircuit> robdig, did didn't do anything
<bazhang> beena: try sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<bazhang> or is that scanning?
<bsdunix> wkrally: hrmm. sounds like your using a messed up frame buffer or using nvidia driver or some such
<beena> bazhang: It says no scan results
<wkrally> bsdunix nvidia jep
<bazhang> beena: how about iwconfig
<wkrally> bsdunix standard installed was at the restricted hardware just enabled it
<beena> bazhang: It shows up there, but I think that's because I manually tried to connect to it. For access point, it says invalid bit rate 1Mb/s
<robdig> phantomcircuit: guess you could try changing to another server...system->administration->software sources, select another server in download from...maybe that will work...
<Karcamo[x]> HI !
<bazhang> beena: this is gutsy? did it ever work?
<wkrally> bsdunix init 5 insn't giving errors, shows all as done
<bsdunix> wkrally: okay. try this. reboot. insert kernel argument at chainloader startup: init 3. manually call init 5 and jump to tty2, run top, in tty3 run ps aux | grep suspect proc, kill the proc, see if you can narrow down the troublemaker safely that way
<beena> bazhang: Yes it's gutsy. I just installed it today. I never got the wireless to work.
<bazhang> beena: have you installed the restricted drivers?
<beena> bazhang: yes
<DARKGuy> Hey, how do I extract a .deb file into a specific location?
<bazhang> beena: and the restricted drivers manager?
<beena> bazhang: Yes
<wkrally> bsdunix, can u give that in steps, don't really understand all, i'm just new to it
<bazhang> beena: the card does not show up there?
<beena> bazhang: Yes it shows up there, and says it's enabled. But my wireless network doesn't show up.
<bsdunix> wkrally: okay. steps won't work
<bsdunix> wkrally: can you run top?
<bazhang> beena: what is the card name and model?
<beena> bazhang:  Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<recon> Is there a way to disable tooltips in AWN?
<bazhang> beena: ok. there is a bug in gutsy with that card not being close enough to the ap
<beena> bazhang: I'm sitting right next to it
<wkrally> nope, can't get into tty4,5,6 can't type login name and tty 2 are using init
<beena> bazhang: Maybe I should use ndiswrapper, then?
<tuubun> how do i switch between keyboard layouts?
<bsdunix> wkrally: you DO have the ability to hop from tty3,4,5, etc, don't you?
<bazhang> beena: perhaps--is it an open network, or wep, wpa, etc?
<beena> bazhang: Yes, open.
<wkrally> bsdunix yes but can't type there
<robdig> tuubun: system->preferences->keyboard
<wkrally> bsdunix tty 2,3 are using init and 4,5,6 aren't able to login
<bsdunix> wkrally: reboot so you can get that ability back
<DARKGuy> Hey, how do I extract a .deb file into a specific location?
<bazhang> beena: some have reported success using ndiswrapper with that card--can't tell you from my own experience, just reading the forums
<wkrally> bsdunix
<wkrally> bsdunix ok back in a mom then
<Lafitte-> how do i enable opengl?
<superman_> cms2337
<phantomcircuit> robdig, nope that didnt work either
<tuubun> robdig: i was speaking about that alt-shift stuff
<beena> bazhang: If I need to use ndiswrapper, I'll need to remove the restricted driver, right? How do I do that? apt-get?
<tuubun> barely managed to enable English :|
<nickrud> DARKGuy: dpkg -x <deb> <dir>
<bazhang> beena: there is a great thread about that at ubuntuforums
<robdig> phantomcircuit: hmm, i'll look around for a moment
<hairulfr> Anyone know why grub install would fail?
<robdig> tuubun: what alt-shift stuff?
<Lafitte-> looking for opengl help
<beena> bazhang: Can you give me the link you're looking at?
<bazhang> beena: just disabling it may do the trick though I'm not sure on that score
<beena> Okay
<lonecrow> I did a fresh install of gutsy server with lamp and posgresql,  when I booted up first error I get is the apache2 server saying it can't load because it doesn't know my fqdn ... what do I need to edit into my hosts?  I dont have a static IP, and my computer name is gabriel
<Lafitte-> robdig, did you SU ?
<DARKGuy> nickrud: thanks a lot :D
<nickrud> beena: I'm using that one with ndiswrapper, the basic ndiswrapper stuff worked fine
<nickrud> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tuubun> robdig: i asked if there was a shortcut for switching between layouts
<wkrally> bsdunix ok back
<bazhang> beena: nickrud sounds like the go to guy here :}
<hairulfr> Let me ask in another way: Since I can't get grub to install on my c drive, can I just set it to install on the drive i use for / ? I remember hearing something, but don't know if i t was a do or don't...?
<bsdunix> wkrally: okay...we're gonnan try using something other than that nvidia driver
<wkrally> bsdunix, so what is the first thing i need to do now?
<robdig> tuubun: dunno
<Lafitte-> my opengl is not working. Anyone have a read for that ?
<nickrud> beena: no, I blindly followed those directions; I just wanted you to know they work :)
<bsdunix> we need to edit your /etc/xorg.conf file.
<tuubun> does anyone know how one can switch between keyboard layouts? (different languages, etc)
<robdig> phantomcircuit: are you on 64 bit?
<phantomcircuit> no 32
<cronos> hloa
<cronos> hola
<bsdunix> you should try using the safest, most basic driver... i forget the name...
<nickrud> tuubun: iirc you can add keyboard indicator to the panel, and use it to switch
<bazhang> !es | cronos
<ubotu> cronos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wkrally> bsdunix xorf.conf isn't found , it just makes a new file
<wkrally> bsdunix, can it be that it is the x11 file?
<wkrally> bsdunix and ur meaning vesa?
<bsdunix> wkrally: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bsdunix> wkrally: yes
<bazhang> !grub | hairulfr
<ubotu> hairulfr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wkrally> bsdunix ok that file works
<robdig> phantomcircuit: ok. found a couple of bugs, first one was 64, second was 32. take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890, it looks like it may have a test version of fix if you want to play with it...
<bsdunix> wkrally: you got it, buddy! BINGO! prize goes to wkrally !!
<wkrally> bsdunix so now i need to adjust the name nvidia to vesa
<bsdunix> wkrally: perfect. you da man
<wazeem> can someone help me with my wireless card - after using ndiswrapper it functioned properly but after restart it has stopped working completly
<wkrally> bsdunix but what 1 do i need to take? the one at driver or?
<nickrud> wazeem: sudo nano /etc/modules , add the word ndiswrapper there on it's own line so it will be loaded on reboot
<bsdunix> wkrally: I'm looking at mine...
<tuubun> does ANYONE ON EARTH know if switching between languages is ever possible in ubuntu?
<bsdunix> wkrally: you handy with vi?
<nickrud> wazeem: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper should bring your wireless up now
<bazhang> tuubun: sure
<wazeem> nickrud thanks i will try that. I gotta load between XP and ubuntu so ill be a while
<wazeem> k brb
<wkrally> bsdunix nope, using editor
<wkrally> bsdunix should i open it with vi?
<bsdunix> wkrally: not a problem
<bsdunix> wkrally: here's mine: Section "Device" Identifier     "Videocard0" Driver         "nvidia"
<Lafitte-> how do you force a file form apt to overwrite and reinstall ?
<phantomcircuit> robdig, sweet thanks a lot!
<kamalgill> how do i reinstall ubuntu gutsy without wiping out my user folder?
<bazhang> tuubun: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<robdig> phantomcircuit: np, have a good one
<tomd123> kamalgill: back up
<bsdunix> wkrally: change "nvidia" to "vesa"
<RichiH> i need a link to a package mirror
<tomd123> kamalgill: unless your users directory is on a different partiiton
<wkrally> bsdunix ok did that
<nickrud> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<pike_> kamalgill: id suggest since you are reinstalling makine home a seperate partition this time
<kamalgill> ok, thx
<bsdunix> wkrally: now init 3, then init 5... it should work fine
<tomd123> kamalgill: back up your users directory, or the important files
<Outie> evening
<bsdunix> wait... i think ubuntu, using deb run-levels...ummm is that same as posix?
<wkrally> posix?
<bazhang> unix
<Outie> so I'm trying to decide whether or not I should switch to Gutsy 64bit
<phantomcircuit> exit
<phantomcircuit> er oopsies
<tomd123> outie: don't
<Outie> are there any major caveats with that?
<riotkittie> Outie: why are you considering a switch to 64bit?
<bsdunix> wkrally: yes, i was questioning myself here about init 3 and init 5. runlevels with deb GNU-compliance, vs my knowlege of POSIX runlevel behaviors
<nickrud> Outie: I've been told the biggie is java plugin in the browser
<Outie> because it has MOAR BITZ (just generally really)
<lonecrow> anyone anyone?  once you install server what should you set your hosts to? or apache2 is there a line I need to add to get it to recognize the fully qualified domain name?
<Outie> running a Core2Duo
<riotkittie> D:
<wkrally> bsdunix i can get ubuntu working when i use failsafe gnome
<bsdunix> wkrally: i am hoping that calling init 3 will kill GUI.
<Outie> nickrud: when I tried Feisty 64bit, the major issue that it wouldn't even boot without turning off the splash screen ;)
<bazhang> lonecrow: you might try #ubuntu-server
<Prosperux> bonsoir
<wkrally> bsdunix nothing happens to my gui if i do that
<Outie> +was
<bsdunix> wkrally: you mean with vesa driver or...?
<bazhang> !fr | Prosperux
<ubotu> Prosperux: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nickrud> bsdunix: no, runlevels 2-5 are all identical in debian/ubuntu; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will do it
<tuubun> does anyone speak any language besides English?
<Prosperux> thx :)
<bsdunix> nickrud: thank you. i needed that!
<atlef> tuubun: not here
<bazhang> tuubun: not in this channel--would you like a list of channels?
<pike_> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wkrally> bsdunix with sesion change and then gnome failsafe
<drama1981> i need to recompile the rt kernal with paravirtualization disabled. i was wondering if anyone could assist me
<tuubun> bazhang: BECAUSE NOONE HERE KNOWS HOW ONE CAN SWITCH BETWEEN KEYBOARD LAYOUTS! shhh...
<LotharTBL> WorkingOnWise you can use vnc to control your windows sessions try apt-get install vncviewer and see if that works for you
<Prosperux> bye bye
<bazhang> tuubun: I gave you a link before--you should read it
<bsdunix> wkrally: then...try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nickrud> tuubun: I believe I told you that you can add keyboard indicator to the panel, clicking it will change keyboards
<wkrally> bsdunix failsafe is with vesa drivers :D
<giesen> Can someone help me before I go a little nuts, I'm trying to get dual-head working on my ATI X1300 and it's driving me NUTS
<lonecrow> oh ok t hanks
<bazhang> tuubun: and no need for all caps
<bsdunix> wkrally: wait. i aint sure if killing GDM will kill x
<giesen> I've got the two screens configured
<giesen> they're layed out properly
<waseem> who was the dude that just helped me
<wkrally> bsdunix ok still didn't press enter
<giesen> I just have no desktop on the second screen
<boris> hi
<giesen> I can move my mouse over it, but I just get an X, and obviously I cant drag windows across
<bazhang> hi boris
<richo> I got several ".directory" in very many directories. In those files it says: "[URL properties] iconSize=0
<bsdunix> wkrally: aside from a reboot, killing x for sure...hrmm (i'm pondering a kill -9 process ID here!)
<boris> sometimes, when i log in to GNOME, i only see a blank orange screen and a mouse cursor (no panels,wallpaper,icons). I can move the mouse cursor, but i dont have any other option than to restart X
<richo> I got several ".directory" in very many directories. In those files it says: "[URL properties] iconSize=0 what is is this? is it safe to remove?
<bsdunix> wkrally: all we need to do is reload your x!
<bsdunix> wkrally: you know, get it to refresh, see our edited driver
<tuubun> nickrud: ubuntu failed to add that "indicator" when i told it to do so by shouting it into my monitor. in keyboard preferences i didn't find any sign of keyboard layout switching
<waseem> nickrud - Thanks a bunch it did the trick
<bsdunix> wkrally: - re-read /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LimCore> anyone here have amd64 ubuntu 7.10 please?  I want to try one quick thing:   (as root) touch ./asdf.img && losetup  /dev/loop -e aes-256 ./asdf.img     input any long text like asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfadsfasdfdasf  and did it worked or reported kernel error?
<bsdunix> wkrally: right?
<bsdunix> wkrally: fsck-it! just reboot!
<nickrud> tuubun: right click panel, add to panel, look for keyboard indicator. mentioning that my instructions weren't clear is not unknown
<tuubun> bazhang: 1st - if i ask if anyone speaks other languages it does not mean i am looking for a helper speaking that language; 2nd - it sometimes brings a little attention
<OXIj> how to enter NO-BREAK SPACE and other unicode symbols in X.org? is it possible without adding new layout. lv3 or something?
<atlef> tuubun: what about preferences - keyboard - second tab
<corporal_clegg> hello, how can I remap my Forword and Backword keys on my keyboard to END and HOME?
<mkz> !automatix
<h00k> !
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<wkrally> :D
<wkrally> bsdunix ok
<chronic1> isn't there a virtual package to install most commonly used development tools?
<bazhang> tuubun: several people here have given you answers and links--have you read those links?
<chronic1> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tuubun> atlef: i can't see "switch" there. can you?
<bsdunix> tuubun: what, shouting into monitor didn't work? ... microphone working? language settings set?
<boris> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> bsdunix: haha
<boris> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<robdig> chronic1: build-essential
<tuubun> nickrud: ok, thanks, that helped. now, is there a keyboard shortcut?
<boris> sometimes, when i log in to GNOME, i only see a blank orange screen and a mouse cursor (no panels,wallpaper,icons). I can move the mouse cursor, but i dont have any other option than to restart X
<chronic1> robdig: thanks
<gulch> Hmm, how do i get rid of this: : Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<gulch> as root
<EchoBinary> http://www.experts-exchange.com/Software/Server_Software/File_Servers/Samba/Q_23009567.html
<EchoBinary> ^ insight anyone?
<atlef> tuubun: nope, but if you add more then one language, and an applet to the bar, you should be able to switch
<tuubun> bazhang: most of these several people failed to understand my question
<gulch> EchoBinary: care to tell us a compact story instead ?
<bazhang> ugh
<nickrud> tuubun: googling linux switch keyboard gives an ubuntu method, first hit
<drama1981> anybody have experience recompiling the rt kernal to allow building the fglrx kernal module?
<wkrally> bsdunix back
<aladdinsane> How do i stop Xubuntu from shuting down my monitor after it has been idle for some time, i know how to turn off the screensaver, but this is some power saving feature.
<EchoBinary> gulch:  I have samba shares set up on an OpenSolaris box - one server (Samba v3.0.24), several aliases, with different shares set up for each alias with an include file names after %L. All the windows boxes can see the aliases and the proper shares. A linux (xubuntu) client box (Samba v3.0.26a) sees the aliases, but only the share of the main servers hostname. what gives? what did i do wrong?
<bsdunix> wkrally: does it work?
<wkrally> bsdunix getting screen on log in
<bsdunix> wkrally: okay...
<maxsoft> hi all. I need install software but SynapticPackageManager ask me for cd-rom. I dont have the cd. how to? thanks
<richo> is it safe to remove hidden files ".directory"  They are in every directory in my ftp? What do they come from?
<wkrally> bsdunix works ok, but it has vesa drivers
<wkrally> bsdunix dunno if i can play games with it
<bazhang> maxsoft: you need to disable the cd as a software source
<gulch> EchoBinary: I dont know, i use gsambad mostly
<pzico> hi.. I have a fresh install of Ubuntu. Now I need to find a file that I just installed, because it's recent I can't use locate. On cygwin I'm used to use "find . -name "something". But that command is not finding anything, what'st wrong?
<maxsoft> where?
<boris> sometimes, when i log in to GNOME, i only see a blank orange screen and a mouse cursor (no panels,wallpaper,icons). I can move the mouse cursor, but i dont have any other option than to restart X
<bsdunix> wkrally: now... all you have to do is conquer the problem of getting the nvidia driver working for you
<wkrally> bsdunix a reinstall?
<bazhang> maxsoft: that question for me?
<snip3r> como reproduzco archivos ( rar )¿?
<bsdunix> wkrally: no
<snip3r> que necesito ¿?
<bazhang> !es | snip3r
<ubotu> snip3r: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<EchoBinary> gulch: gsambad?
<gulch> EchoBinary: Maybe aliasing isnt what you want
<gulch> gui for samba
<maxsoft> bazhang: yes please.
<EchoBinary> ahh
<bsdunix> wkrally: the nvidia driver install is a process i started... i think at the ubuntu website
<maxsoft> Baertches: I dont see the option in the Prefercens
<bazhang> maxsoft: under settings in synaptic choose repositories, then uncheck the cd as source
<gulch> EchoBinary: using ldap or so ?
<maxsoft> bazhang: perfect thank you"
<richo> CAn anybody see my mess or are they invisible somehow? seems like i got an easy question but google doesnt do the trick for me :(
<maxsoft> !
<EchoBinary> gulch: i am not
<bazhang> maxsoft: no worries :}
<gulch> EchoBinary: that that thing could be ok
<OXIj> hom to enter NO-BREAK SPACE and other unicode symbols in X.org? is it possible without adding new layout. lv3 or something?
<bazhang> richo: why do you want to delete them? hard drive space a problem?
<[DEV]Requ13m> anyone whom is familiar with installing compiz plugins please open a dialog with me i am a nub at this
<gulch> EchoBinary: you dont happen to know how to allow root to run X apps on ubuntu ?
<gulch> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: ??
<bazhang> [DEV]Requ13m: install them from the repositories
<EchoBinary> gulch: gksudo
<maxsoft> I need configure DHCP server can you get me a link to an official guide(documentation) please?
<gulch> ok. No way to allow it natively EchoBinary ?
<EchoBinary> gulch: not that ive tried, Ubuntu bases things on sudo for the most part
<bsdunix> wkrally: peter griffin on family guy last night...he had himself in a soundproof glass enclosure. he lifted a leg, it vibrated, his eyes went onion, he pounded and scraped and went unconcious
<bazhang> maxsoft: to connect to your router? for a server? or other
<gulch> make && gksudo ./my-gtk-app == Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<wkrally> bsdunix :D family guy is cool :P
<maxsoft> bazhang: to configure my ubuntu as a DHCP server. to assign ip address other pc.
<gulch> xhost + localhost gives me: xhost:  unable to open display ""
<bsdunix> wkrally: i think i hurt myself laughing at that one
<richo> bazhang: cuz they doesnt seem to be doing any constructive.
<wkrally> bsdunix after i did nvidia-xconfig and restarted x the nvidia driver started and everything works
<snip3r> xD
<snip3r> holas
<bsdunix> wkrally: whoah!
<wkrally> bsdunix thx for ur help
<[DEV]Requ13m> so can anyone help me install a compiz plugin?
<task0> hello all, is there any gui for mapping ports with UPNP ?
<bazhang> maxsoft: usually just those three words ubuntu dhcp server on google will give you the info on ubuntuforums
<snip3r> me cago en dios
<gulch> XoSettoRigoletto :)
<bsdunix> wkrally: umm. np. like i did anything...
<snip3r> que pasa qui
<snip3r> xD
<richo> bazhang: i dont see the point in saving files thats not good for anything. hdd space or not.
<snip3r> putos americanoss !!
<snip3r> xDDDDD
<wkrally> bsdunix u did
<bazhang> richo: delete them at your risk
<bazhang> snip3r: please stop
<maxsoft> bazhang: well. thank you very much,. I'm afraid about documentation that 'install' (vulnerabilities) virus on my system
<gulch> snip3r: you live there though..
<snip3r> joider
<Q_Continuum> Evolution question: Can I use a wildcard '*' in message filters, and how can I run a new filter on an existing folder?
<robdig> !dhcp | maxsoft
<snip3r> soi español xD
<ubotu> maxsoft: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<maxsoft> bazhang: thank you :)
<bazhang> maxsoft: no need to worry about that in linux
<jt_> french,
<bsdunix> wkrally: poor peter, all alone in that confined soundproof space, nobody heard his cries for help
<robdig> !es | snip3r
<ubotu> snip3r: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> !fr | jt_
<ubotu> jt_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jt_> THX
<wkrally> bsdunix :D
<snip3r> gracias
<bazhang> np
<snip3r> thiknz ubotu
<bsdunix> wkrally: now to check out irssi and vi
<gulch> EchoBinary: gksudo didnt work, does it need some params ?
<wkrally> jep :D
<tuubun> nickrud: as for me the 1st link suggested some weird list of activities involving manually editing files. so that you know--i finally figured all this out--keyboard switching is called for some reason i don't know "group switching" and is set via 3rd tab of the keyboard preferences window.
<waseem> is it possible for different user accounts to have different language settings?
<richo> bazhang: will do
<wkrally> bsdunix, need to know the server for irssi :D
<cesar__> Hi everybody
<waseem> bsdunix did you find out if it was possible to have different languages for different accounts?
<bsdunix> wkrally: yup, i just "irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n bsdunix -w password"
<Sergo> hello
<gulch> since 84 i can see theres lots of new people that have assembled over the years. Im liking it for the most part
<Sergo> anyone have heared about the Monkey's audio?
<bazhang> Sergo: yes
<Sergo> bazhang: how to play this file ?)
<desmond> wkrally: now i can speak to myself :D
<Sergo> do you know, is needed to install an codec?
<nickrud> tuubun: I'm not sure what you looked for, but as I said, linux switch keyboards gave http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg19t9.htm as the first link
<bazhang> Sergo: you mean ape files?
<wkrally> desmond: jep :D
<Sergo> bazhang: yes
<giulio> #ubuntu-it
<Sergo> is an .ape file
<wkrally> bsdunix works :D
<gulch> Sergo: filetype ? .. hehe ape files :P
<dis4ever> can someone please help me to get my soundblaster audigy card to work
<gulch> .ape are great files
<Sergo> gulch yea)
<bsdunix> wkrally: it's the shiznit, y'all
<OXIj> ape suxx
<gulch> Indeedillydoo
<bazhang> Sergo: not sure if those are natively supported in ubuntu--anyone else know?
<LimCore> can anyone run one line command and perhaps confirm  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/loop-aes-utils/+bug/174738 ?
<Gma1> Hi
<desmond> bsdunix: jep
<OXIj> poprietary and cpu-waste
<waseem> bsdunix: did you find out if it is possible to have different languages for user accounts?
<Gma1> just downloaded the World of Padman installer (.run) file, just want somehelp on where to install it
<Gma1> one ubuntu site suggested should install it to /home/YOUR_USER_NAME/games/Wo0p
<gulch> apes pwn yet again whilst others lurk idly by
<bsdunix> waseem: i don't know. i guess it depends on your desktop environment libs
<boris> sometimes, when i log in to GNOME, i only see a blank orange screen and a mouse cursor (no panels,wallpaper,icons). I can move the mouse cursor, but i dont have any other option than to restart X. can no one help me ???
<Gma1> but the .run suggests /usr/local/games/WoP
<waseem> k thanks
<Gma1> any suggestions?
<Gma1> (where should I install it to :) )
<tuubun> nickrud: you prolly have google personalized search enabled ;) anyway, thanks for help
<nickrud> tuubun: ah, I do. good point, I'll give specific links from now on.
<wkrally> bsdunix, thx for ur help
<wkrally> bye
<gulch> EchoBinary: i think i might need to rewrite a few lines in the xorg initrc script to allow root to run xapps. Ubuntu!, include root in the users choice. Thanks!
<jimcooncat> is there a small distro I can RUN via pxe?
<bsdunix> wkrally: oh, i forgot to mention; peter last had given up on pounding and waving, he climbed on his chair and tried to lift the enclosure up... gas must rise, because he quickly succummed to the vapors and immediately passed out, leaving his hulking mass wedged up there, tongue hanging out
<gulch> bsdunix: family guy ?
<speedhunt3r> can using the alternate cd's rescue a broken system option fix issues with PAM and slow disk access?
<bsdunix> gulch: yes
<gulch> bsdunix: If i where them id reconfigure the structural layout of the cartoons so that they portrai a more Bundy-like image ;) .. brb
<bazhang> Sergo: here is a thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294320 also foobar in wine works
<speedhunt3r> can using the alternate cd's rescue a broken system option fix issues with PAM and slow disk access? would like to avoid formatting...
<bsdunix> gulch: I like family guy just the way it is. 'specially the cut-scenes
<Sergo> bazhang: thx
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: conencted to the net via my ubuntu laptop. downloaded the packages, refreshed, downloaded more, updated when prompted
<bazhang> Sergo: no worries :}
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: your help has been nothing short of amazing. Thank you
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: good deal
<boris> how do i restart nautilus ?
<beni_> hi how can I see which type of RAM I'm using?
<gulch> bsdunix: they where the a-team over here just a while ago. A laugh here and there wouldnt hurt me you know :)
<bazhang> ArsHermetica: hope to see you around again--helping others :}
<boris> how do i restart nautilus ??? please help, my GNOME is refusing to work
<zzats> beni_: your BIOS POST-screen should propably tell the type
<gulch> boris: nautilus --nowindow
<ArsHermetica> bazhang: now to just figure out how to enable my graphics drivers so I can get all the prettiness that linux has to offer
<beni_> zzats: so no "real" software-side solution.. I gotta open up my box ;/
<gulch> boris: gdm
<zzats> beni_: that's probably the case if your bios is uninformative
<beni_> ArsHermetica: which card are you using?
<boris> gulch : what ?
<boris> the command doesnt work
<beni_> zzats: :o)
<bsdunix> gulch: a-team? i got the a-team u-turn slot car set myself...
<gulch> boris: run those on the cmd line
<ArsHermetica> ati radeon xpress 1100
<ArsHermetica> a crappy preinstalled one
<beni_> ArsHermetica: Laptop?
<gulch> bsdunix, hmm. not getting you ..?
<chronic1> anyone here know of a good forum, chatroom, etc. for media centers using linux
<ArsHermetica> yes
<ArsHermetica> dell insprion 1501
<bsdunix> gulch: oh. inside joke, i guess
<aoupi> there, much better
<beni_> chronic1: what do you mean by "media center" ? LAN File sharing?
<gulch> bsdunix, aha! .. :)
<DigitalNinja> What's the Gnome version of Amarok?
<LimCore> hmm I found a bug in ubuntu.. now, how to get it fixed ;) ?
<beni_> ArsHermetica: My GF got an notbook with ati xpress card and she had trouble, too
<rambo3> gamarok
<DigitalNinja> gamarok
<beni_> ArsHermetica: tried the ati open source drivers?
<DigitalNinja> Thanks
<chronic1> beni_: i was considering building a system to hold all of my media and output it to my hifi system
<aoupi> gammarok
<aoupi> they should'v called it that
<DigitalNinja> gammarok
<aoupi> much more beaming
<ArsHermetica> beni: no, how would I aquire those?
<rambo3> DigitalNinja, no banshear
<Murdock76> is anyone having a problem with aMSN 0.97b?  I'm getting a TLS issue.
<DigitalNinja> that's the one
<DigitalNinja> banshear
<chronic1> maybe do a mythtv setup to capture hidef video and forward hddvd or blueray to the hdtv
<DigitalNinja> Thanks
<DigitalNinja> rambo3
<beni_> ArsHermetica: lemme see
<boris> please help me - sometimes when i log in to GNOME, i see only blank orange screen and a mouse cursor (no panels,icons, wallpaper). i can move the cursor, but since i cant do anything, i have to restart X. sometimes even that fails and i have to use REISUB
<gulch> bsdunix, How many years have you been on irc yourself ?
<maxsoft> hi all. I'm configuring a DHCP server to serve a windows client. it's important this config row: option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.2; ?
<ArsHermetica> beni_:thank you
<DigitalNinja> rambo3: is there an Ubuntu package for it?
<beni_> chronic1: ok, I built it on my own with nfs and stuff... My USB HDD gets decrypted with Truecrypt and All files are accessible via lan so other parts of the network may use the data
<gulch> maxsoft: i found this site a while ago. it has many administration apps -- www.gadmintools.org
<beni_> DigitalNinja: banshee?
<robdig> !bug | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<rambo3> DigitalNinja, Banshee
<beni_> !banshee | DigitalNinja
<ubotu> DigitalNinja: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Murdock76> o never mind...amsn has it's own specific page. :)
<maxsoft> gulch:  thank you very much
<Murdock76> laterz
<boris> please help me - sometimes when i log in to GNOME, i see only blank orange screen and a mouse cursor (no panels,icons, wallpaper). i can move the cursor, but since i cant do anything, i have to restart X. sometimes even that fails and i have to use REISUB
<gulch> maxsoft, np
<LimCore> rodpod: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/loop-aes-utils/+bug/174738
<DigitalNinja> banshee
<DigitalNinja> I found it
<DigitalNinja> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: post your xorg.conf to the pastebin, it will help someone here to help you
<gulch> maxsoft, its -- apt-get install gdhcpd (just checked it)
<beni_> ArsHermetica: try this
<beni_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<damaltor> n
<bsdunix> gulch: i don't know. my first experience with online chat was probably 1979. that was "talk" on a large (think 2 acres) ibm cluster at strategic airlift command HQ, using autovon.
<ArsHermetica> thanks beni!
<Jack_Sparrow> ArsHermetica: the lcd on those does not show up properly in the xorg and may need to be tweeked to get it showing the right res's
<gulch> bsdunix: I never got any chance to code anywhere so im making up for world failures basically.
<bsdunix> gulch: the internet at that time was mainly just two parts; NORAD and darpanet
<gulch> bsdunix: Ive used arp nets
<sitwon> can the amd64 version of Ubuntu run 32-bit binaries?
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/d418b0567
<gulch> bsdunix: though only for fun and pleasure
<ArsHermetica> thanks jack!
<bsdunix> gulch: things...to me at least haven't really changed too much
<zeroflag> http://zeroflag.de/zeroflag/HddResults_2007-12-07_20-57-45_1.xml <-- these benchmarks were done on a LVM raid0 using two raptor hdds. when I do the benchmark on a single hdd (raptor or a common 7200rpm drive) I get almost the same values for throughput. any idea why the raid is so "slow" (/not any faster than a single drive)?
<gulch> bsdunix: the microsoft shit cost WAY too much for me to even consider coding (vic/c20/atari/amiga fan etc)
<kaur_> Is there a way to make a 386 kernel recognize dual core?
<bsdunix> gulch: amiga is the way to go
<bsdunix> kaur_: dual core is smp default is smp
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: research the refresh rates for your monitor and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reflect that info
<gulch> bsdunix: This is one of many reasons i like to code m$ out of business completely. For innovations sake
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kaur_> bsdunix: so there is no way to use 386 kernel with 2 cores?
<crayt3e> I keep getting this when i try to change the password of normal users: passwd: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info
<beni_> zeroflag: because the file is written only to _one_ hdd
<gulch> bsdunix: It was good. Though many viruses on the floppies at times :P...
<beni_> I mean to one *physical* hdd. The RAID just gives more diskspace!
<kaur_> bsdunix: the problem is that the generic kernel makes my computer act strange
<DARKGuy> damn the floppies with viruses xD
<zeroflag> beni_: eh? shouldn't raid0 split it?
<bsdunix> gulch: i don't like m$, but i recognise and appreciate their service to the community.
<gulch> bsdunix: I dont, i want to whack them good, good!!! :)
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: i got LCD monitor, SyncMaster 940nw
<tijn> hey, gadmin looks nice :)
<sitwon> any way to run 32-bit software on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Please take the chatter to offtopic
<gulch> bsdunix: They think that themselves.. well not all but a large portion
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: and my only option about refresh rates is 60 Hz
<beni_> zeroflag: oh sorry that was bullshit
<bsdunix> Jack_Sparrow: point well taken
<gulch> bsdunix: They have played long enough, its not a litterbox anymore
<beni_> the raid writes the data to both hdds, so why should it be faster?
<aoupi> Jack_Sparrow: how dare you say that about them?
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: do you have the link for full specs on that
<aoupi> Jack_Sparrow: they are properly climbing the rails!
<pteague_work> anybody know which dictionary app i need installed in order to get the spell checker in eclipse to work correctly?
<Jack_Sparrow> aoupi: What are you talking about
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: no, sorry
<flush> hi i need help
<aoupi> Jack_Sparrow: offtopic enough?
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: we are looking for two numbers.. for v and h
<nickrud> pteague_work: I'd suggest using the eclipse from eclipse.org rather than the one in the repos, I've had better luck that way
<aoupi> oh, hey I'm in wrong channel, bye all
<flush> partiton /dev/sda6 which is mounted in /media/horizon is owned by Uid 0 root and gid 46/plugdev
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<flush> how the heck do i chnage hte owner to be me
<flush> "permission denied" on chown
<gulch> bsdunix: At one point i even wanted to go work in the us. What would it pay if you could code assembly, C, C++, PHP and master all servers and most systems to 80-90% over there ?
<PriceChild> flush, mount it properly
<bsdunix> beni_: regarding raid; hardware raid is the only way to go. software raid use up system resources beyond any desires gains.
<pteague_work> nickrud> yeah, i'm using eclipse from eclipse.org...  i'm just trying to figure out which dictionary app i need... i have aspell & aspell-en installed & it doesn't seem to be using it
<PriceChild> !offtopic | gulch
<ubotu> gulch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<flush> PriceChild i mounted it with umask 022 gid 1000
<flush> no effects
<Jack_Sparrow> gulch: Please... This is NOT the place for that discussion
<gulch> .
<beni_> bsdunix: fullack
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: my max resolution is 1440x900
<nickrud> flush: you'd need to sudo chown , since it's owned by root
<boris> if that helps
<gumpish> If scp is copying a whole bunch of files is there any way to tell it to skip the CURRENT file without stopping it completely?
<FluxD> is there a command to find all attached drives external and internal?
<vangos> i need to ask about the servers in ubuntu.....any help?
<flush> nickrud no, i mean i want it to be owned by 1000 1000
<beni_> gulch: always depends on your employer ;)
<flush> which is my user id
<tatters> will Xubuntu run on a p333 64mb ram
<flush> not 0 and 46
<flush> how do i change this
<beni_> gulch: you can be successful *everywhere* . If anybody is GOOD, he will make his way
<gulch> Beni_: is 100000 dollars a year livable ?
<beni_> tatters: as desktop or server?
<vangos> i need to ask about the servers in ubuntu.....any help?
<beni_> vangos: just ask
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: but we need the other two numbers...  something like  Horizsync	28-64   Vertrefresh	43-60
<bsdunix> beni_: raid 0 reads and writes to stripes of two or more in array; theoretically cutting in half the times w/ 2 drive stripe array. more drives improve this to a certain point
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.samsung.com/uk/products/monitors/lcd/wide/ls19hanssbedc.asp
<boris> ?
<tatters> beni_: as a desktop
<vangos> how i can install a cccam server in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> gulch: Please take the hint and stop..
<crayt3e> I keep getting this when i try to change the password of normal users: passwd: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info. anybody has any idea?
<beni_> gulch: lets take the discussion into another channel
<nickrud> flush: then you would use uid=1000,gid=1000
<gulch> Jack_Sparrow: im sorry. We are going to chat in another channel
<meoblast001> hello
<gulch> beni_ got a channel i can select ?
<meoblast001> what video editors would you ppls recommend?
<Jack_Sparrow> should not need to tell you again and again to do so
<bsdunix> beni_: i personally prefer to put each high use partition of my O.S. on hardware raid0 stripes of their own.
<nickrud> flush: but you'll be bumping up against the udev/hald automounting stuff, probably have to mount/unmount manually
<meoblast001> im currently using Kino and im looking for a better one
<naturesss> how Unistal kubuntu  and install ubuntu-desktop default ?
<beni_> tatters: hm probably "just try it out" you know.. I needed a lot of work to get debian on a PII 200mhz 64mb RAM to work
<beni_> bsdunix: cand afford this ;)
<beni_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: Yes.. the info is right there...
<FluxD> is there a command to find all attached drives external and internal?
<hkl> czy ktoś mówi po polsku???
<beni_> ./j #ubuntu-offtopic is where we should go
<tomd123> fluxd: mount?
<chazco> Hi... probably a daft question but where does Ubuntu store the icons for devices (creating a launcher)?
<FluxD> naturesss: throught synaptic or apt-get install
<tomd123> hkl: ja mowie po polsku
<FluxD> tomd123: checking
<bsdunix> beni_: i use used stuff. scsi U160. 15 drives, three channel pci raid controller
<nickrud> FluxD: sudo fdisk -l
<flush> nickrud
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: Horizsync	30-81   Vertrefresh	56-75
<flush> heres my fstab line:      /dev/sda6 /media/horizon  vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0       1
<beni_> bsdunix: aww, for your desktop?
<gulch> i used to host apps for all communities on a p 200, it was great! :) .. now i host alot more communities on a p 400, including ubuntu apps :)
<naturesss> FluxD, ? file ?
<flush> whats wrong
<beni_> gulch: hehe :)
<flush> i do "mount -a" and still /dev/sda6 is owned by root and uid 46/plugdev
<FluxD> naturesss: throught synaptic or apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<beni_> my pc is just home backup and stuff
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: is something wrong with my xorg ?
<gulch> I really do, sick right :=)
<nickrud> flush: this is a usb external?
<FluxD> naturesss: throught synaptic or apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<flush> negative
<hkl> mam problem bo nie wiem jak spolszczyć program
<flush> normal fat32 partition
<gulch> but it works well so why complain
<bsdunix> beni_: yes. it has only dual 866 xeon, 512mb ecc rdram, but outperforms everything else out there
<nickrud> flush: try moving the mountpoint out of media, that is a special directory
<atlef> !pl | hkl
<ubotu> hkl: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<FluxD> ty nickrud and tomd123
<flush> nickrud how will it know hwere to mount it then ?
<flush> let me try..
<brett_h> Where do I fix drive information I entered in the properties (it won't mount now because I gave a bad path)
<brett_h> (it isn't fstab)
<nickrud> flush: I use /vista and /win-d as my extra directories ...
<beni_> bsdunix: I believe it *eats* energy, doesnt it? :)
<dis4ever> does anyone have an idea to get my soundblaster card to work
<dis4ever> totally no sound, though i had sound when using it live
<nickrud> flush: erm, mountpoints, to be specific
<bsdunix> beni_: putting each of my freebsd partitions on a raid stripe of their own makes the system blazing fast. power use isn't too bad, really
<gulch> beni_, i think that over 20 million people will love my next app. Im quite excited to get it out there :)
<beni_> dis4ever: try changing from alsa to oss or the other way round
<beni_> gulch: which one?
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: look at  http://pastebin.com/m64917e3e   line 89 and 90 are what I would try after you make a backup of your xorg.
<beni_> bsdunix: got a pic of your tower?
<nickrud> flush: you'll need to create the mount point directories first, sudo mkdir /<mountpointname> , then replace /media/horizon with the /<mountpointname>
<flush> doesnt work man, wtf
<flush> yea
<dis4ever> did that
<flush> mkdir /media/horizon
<gulch> beni_, Due to certain possibly economical aspects itll be released in a while
<nickrud> flush: move it out of media :)
<flush> then i mount /dev/sda6 /media/horizon
<flush> no ?
<flush> oh
<flush> whats wrong with media ?
<beni_> gulch: gimme a hint, would you? :o)
<brett_h> anyone know where Gnome saves information you set to a specific external drive in the properties?  it let me put in bad data, now the drive won't mount thus I can't get to propeties to fix it...?
<DM|> Isnt there a way to encrypt files from nautilus
<gulch> beni_, bounty could be nice.
<beni_> DM|: define: encrypt
<bsdunix> beni_: no, it's just a used ibm intellistation zpro 6866 w/ external rack mount drive array and internal swap array of 4 scsi u160 drives
<nickrud> flush: special directory, handled automatically by the automounter. Had that issue myself
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: so i replace those lines in my xorg with ''Horizsync30-81   AND Vertrefresh56-75''???
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DM|> beni_ just make it so someone has to enter a password to enter that "folder"
<flush> i "mkdir /mnt/horizon" as root
<beni_> DM|: not possible... such encryption stuff isnt included within natilus
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: you can cut and paste the one I linked or add them to your own.. either way..
<flush> then i edited fstab, changed /media/horizon to /mnt/horizon
<DM|> beni_ well that sucks
<beni_> DM|: but if you want to really encrypt files try
<xTheGoat121x> So, is there a support room for GNOME?
<beni_> !truecrypt | DM|
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you get stuck at a cli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flush> using the same line, umask=022 and uid=1000,gid=1000
<nickrud> brett_h: gconf-editor, navigate to /system/storage/volumes, one of the devices under there will have the bad mountpoint
<flush> same permissions, owned by root and group 46/plugdev
<flush> hell thats annoying
<brett_h> nickrud: is that in the apps menu somewhere?
<Iggz> Having just installed the KDE desk-top - where is the advanced desk-top settings menu? The one that allows cubes, etc? :-)
<DM|> beni_ thanks
<naturesss> FluxD, now dufault ubuntu desktop hard !!! or reset ???
<brett_h> nickrud: I ran it from terminal, just curious because I was looking for it
<beni_> DM|: I'm using it for my external hdd it is 100% secure
<nickrud> brett_h: it's hidden by default, iirc. right click the applications menu, you can edit it to show that prog (and others)
<DM|> beni_ linux and windows compatable?
<dis4ever> can't believ i changed from ms to ubuntu and having problems again
<flush> nickrud doesnt work in /media/ nor /mnt.
<FluxD> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<flush> is my fstab line okay at least ?
<FluxD> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<flush> /dev/sda6 /mnt/horizon vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0       1
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone here know what color to change to change the color of the multiple workspaces in gnome?
<FluxD> naturesss: on boot u get an option I think
<tijn> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bsdunix> beni_: my only point is; find used u160 raid controller and compatible drives as you can afford. i learned alot from doing that. i experimented with disecting my OS - no precedence for that.
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: thank you, i did it
<Jack_Sparrow> boris: glad to help
<Alp-> i need help with my network. i used samba for a while for shared folders between 2 ubuntu computers. but for any reason i cant show the network in nautilus. if i use smbclient, it works well... any ideas?
<nickrud> flush: UUID=DC42-3F5B /vfat vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 1 works here
<bsdunix> beni_: in the end, i wound up with blinken lights, speed. knowlege available nowhere else
<flush> let me try
<naturesss> FluxD, now unistall kde pograms all ? from kubuntu-desktop
<beni_> bsdunix: :) I really gotta try that when i got spare time :(
<Alp-> smb://netzwerk (netzwerk is the name of my network) should show my 2 ubuntu pcs and some other windows clients. but it loads some time and then brings me an error dialog like "folder could not be shown"
<FluxD> naturesss: no need
<flush> damn man its still doesnt do anything
<vangos> how now how can install cccam server?
<brett_h> nickrud: thanks, uh, am I missing a way to delete a gconf err.. directive?  no right click menu, delete key does nothing, etc (I found the drive information I added)
<flush> wtf is freaking plugdev anyway cant it just mind its own business
<DM|> beni_ now.. i dont want to encrypt the whole HDD, i just want to make it so no one can access one folder on my HDD but me with a password
<nickrud> brett_h: right click the mount_point in the right window, select unset key (or edit, and fix, no path, just the name you want it to be, like   attache   )
<flush> nickrud heres the line
<flush> UUID=79A6-276C /horizon vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 1
<crass> anyone know why NM seems to be borked in gutsy?
<poeloq> hey
<vangos> how now how can install cccam server?
<crass> err th wireless part of NM I should say
<nickrud> flush: and you did sudo mkdir /horizon ?
<flush> i stat /horizon and see its still owned by root, gid 46/plugdev when trying to chown it says permission denied (and im root no need to say)
<bsdunix> beni_: all used, got them as i could: $200 for the ibm $30 for raid controller, about $30 per u160 scsi drive. make good relationship with local used business computer equipment retailer.
<flush> yes i did
<brett_h> nickrud: thanks again
<nickrud> flush:  sudo umount /horizon && sudo mount /horizon
<poeloq> how do i change the standard application for mp3s etc?
<beni_> DM|: nope sorry. Truecrypt is able to create container files which are encrypted and which you can mount to a specific folder if you got the password
<beni_> bsdunix: :)
<brett_h> anyone know what it takes to name a disk when you create it with ubuntu, I was just using fdisk/mkfs.ext3 but now I have 2 external drives annoying named "disk" (in Gnome anyway)
<flush> nickrud same thing
<flush> everytime i edited fstab i did "umount -a && mount -a"
<flush> and /horizon is never busy so it does umount
<flush> wtf man i dont know.. its getting me pissed
<nickrud> brett_h: sudo e2label /dev/<device> <name>
<mclovin> Hi i'm trying to help my newbie coworker set up the rotating cube thing that beryl does, anyone have a url on this? for gutsy gibbon
<beni_> poeloq: rightclick on file -> open with -> other app -> insert command (e.g. "vlc ") or select app
<nickrud> flush: not sure, that line looks just fine to me.
<beni_> !compiz | mclovin:
<ubotu> mclovin:: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tatters> will xubuntu  run on a p333 64mb ram using as a desktop
<mclovin> thanks beni
<poeloq> beni_: That is what I do
<magic_ninja> tatters: no
<flush> nickrud hell to me too man
<poeloq> beni_: but it stills opens in totem by default
<magic_ninja> tatters: xubuntu might try using a distro with blackbox or xfce
<Dietus> forgive me for sounding like an idiot, but how to I cange the cube cap images?
<databuddy> mclovin
<databuddy> go to #compiz-fusion
<databuddy> they weill get you set up
<tatters> magic_ninja: thnx I guess its puppy or dsl then
<Don64> DM|: look here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/crypt-manager-an-encrypted-folder-manager-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<databuddy> tatters try dsl-n
<databuddy> and puppy
<beni_> poeloq: haha the first thing I did with all of our linux installations was.. "sudo apt-get remove totem"
<Noble> OMG, lirc installed painlessly with gutsy!
<eNons3nse> I installed PenguinTV from the website package instead of the repository because the one in there doesn't work.  How do I tell the software updater that I don't want to update to the repository version?
<mclovin> beni everything on here refers to dapper
<DM|> Don64 exactly what i was looking for , thanks
<Dietus> <databuddy> sorry, wong channel
<Don64> np
<pablo>  to ask a question
<andrea> aaabbbccc
<DHX> >disconnect
<DHX> oops
<pablo> Hi, I'm buiding a package for ubuntu for my ppa.   I would like to ask a question: how are the .changes files generated for dput?
<DM|> Don64 whoever wrote that guide, the SVN does not include an install scrpit
<DM|> script
<iro> i just installed ubuntu. when i restarted my computer, the only available input language was Russian (i added it before installation), and i could not login
<iro> is reinstalling the only available solution?
<wib> hi, is there a way to set the maximum resolution? cause the login screen is displayed in a weird resolution, i'm assuming that x chooses the highest possible resolution? my reasoning is that when i restrict the maximum resolution in the x.conf that wont happen?
<sebrock> I installed 0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu1 in order to get the PAD keys from imon pad, however they dont seem to work?
<kane77> sometimes it happens that if I want to close firefox tab that has flash firefox freezes, when I kill it a rectangle where the flash was stays on top of all windows.. what do I do?
<cox377> hello all
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone in here know what string in Gtk2.0 changes the color of the desktop switcher?
<dave81> hello all
<cox377> can anyone recommend some software to full format a hdd so the data is fully wipped
<atlef> killdisk
<Pirate_Hunter> hell
<Pirate_Hunter> oops
<beni_> cox377: HCl
<Pirate_Hunter> 'ello :)
<iro> anyone knows?
<kane77> cox377, I use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk (replace disk for your device) --- this will erase entire disk so use with caution!
<Pirate_Hunter> I need an app that can give me summary of my connection i.e. bandwidth (up/down), total download per day and month, actual speed, domain or ip connected to etc can someone suggest something
<anto> Somone here good at java?
<cox377> kane77: does it delete the partion as well?
<kane77> cox377, yes
<cox377> kane77: that will very much do what I want, i'm wondering though is there an industry standard method?
<nanley> ping pitti
<TBotNik_u> Back from Conf call, is bsdunix still on?
<kane77> cox377, none I know of... this just writes all zeros to the drive...
<kane77> cox377, you may also use /dev/urandom for input but this is somewhat slower...
<crass> cox377: take a look at shred for more secure deletion
<cox377> kane77: cheers for the heads up, selling some hdd's on ebay and for obvious reasons want rid of all
<TBotNik_u> I see bsdunix is gone, can anyone else help me with alsasound.  Have PB on my problem at: http://pastebin.ca/808505
<atlef> cox377:  have a look here http://www.killdisk.com/
<cox377> atlef:  nice one
<atlef> US Department of Defense 5220.22 M compliant
<atlef> :-)
<[gloom]> hi
<laura> salut
<[gloom]> I have a little weird situation here, maybe someone can help me
<kitofhawaii> atlef: dod compliant mean "send a copy to the nsa before wiping?" *kidding* :)
<atlef> sure
<nicely> *Question*: If my laptop is stuck in 800x600 and the computer keeps cannot auto detect the monitor, what should I reinstall so it will work again? It worked until I tried to setup a secondmonitor
<nalioth> is there something that can batch process jpegs to reduce their data for the web?
<cs02rm0> does anyone know why desktop effects would give me a 1 second + delay on opening menus? the gnome application menu, firefox right click menu, etc?
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> hi people, anyone have lost the terminals (alt+f1 to alt+f6), i dont know what happen, when i switch to text mode in any terminal, just appear the little intermitent line, and dont let me to loggin :(
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> Any sugestions?
<[gloom]> My latop, has a pad, with 3 buttons, /dev/input/mice, and a multimedia keyboard. The buttons of the multimedia keyboard are asigned as more mouse buttons, 4,5,6 and 7. My problem, is that when i use my external mouse (automatically mapped in /dev/input/mice too),and in the xorg.conf i set the option XAxismapping 4 5, the wheel has the same code as my multimedia keyboard, causing strange events:D
<hoarycripple> sEbAsTiAnFfX, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<mohamed_> hello all, i installed kubuntu, then install ubuntu-desktop how can i remove anything related to kubuntu ?
<hoarycripple> sEbAsTiAnFfX, that might be the bug you are experiencing
<VSpike_> anyone recommend me a vnc client for gnome?
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> thankyou!
<shampoonator> hi, i got a little problem: my applikations like matlab and amsn have so damns mall fonts, that i cant see anything (not only fonts, it seems all small somehow) anyone any idea?
<scowby> VSpike: openvpn?
<VSpike_> mohamed_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<scowby> VSpike: oh, vnc, not vpn
<mohamed_> thx, VSpike_
<gonnaeatthat> Anyone have any experience with ubuntu and laptops?
<CyberGabber> VSpike_: in System > Preferences > Remote Desktop, there's VNC
<kitofhawaii> VSpike: i use the realvnc package, though a lot of people use tightvnc for speed
<gonnaeatthat> I had an issue with it not correctly displaying after I upgraded, and went to work loaded pc back up and now it works?
<gonnaeatthat> I am not complaining just unsure what I did, also I have letterbox going on now that i want to get rid of
<EduardoSal> Aff meu ingles
<VSpike> kitofhawaii: thanks - appears that there's one built in called vncviewer
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me if there is a way to get gutsy to show my correct clock speed? I have a intel pentium 4 prescot 3.2GHZ that is being read as 2.8Ghz which is weird, how cna i fix it?
<VSpike> kitofhawaii: that might be part of realvnc though
<CyberGabber> VSpike: In a terminal enter : xvncviewer
<Gekone> Buonasera a tutti, ragazzuoli.
<kitofhawaii> VSpike: tightvnc's a different package...they use heavier video compression than standard vnc
<novato_br> how can I get work the thai font purisa on windows?
<MLeBlanc> Hello there, does anyone play WoW on Ubuntu and have good performance?
<jack_> scusate il canale talano?
<kitofhawaii> VSpike: they're usually mostly compatible, though at times i've found realvnc has problems with screen updates from a tightvnc host
<sasha_> hi
<sasha_> i need help
<sasha_> pls
<sasha_> i dont have direct rendering
<sasha_> :S
<cwill747> anybody know how configure PuTTy to play sound through another computer?
<kitofhawaii> sasha_: what video card you have?
<[gloom]> so, is there a way to have an external usb mouse in other device different that /dev/input/mice?
<sasha_> x600
<sasha_> i was have
<sasha_> but i was download
<sasha_> newest drivvers from ati site
<sasha_> and i was install them
<axisys> how do I get the modem working and testing?
<axisys> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<sasha_> then i was lost direct rendering
<sasha_> and i was uninstall them
<sasha_> i install kubuntus driver from system menu
<sasha_> :S
<cwill747> does anybody know a lot about PuTTy?
<nickrud> !enter | sasha
<ubotu> sasha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitofhawaii> sasha_: i understand it's hit or miss with the restricted ati driver and direct rendering
<jack_> for the italan assistence?
<sasha_> huh
<SpookyET> I want to run rTorrent as a daemon. Where do you put daemon scripts and config files in ubuntu? /etc/init.d/ for the daemon script? i don't see a /etc/conf.d/ for config
<sasha_> can someone help me
<matthieu_> hi
<atlef> !it | jack_
<ubotu> jack_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Alejandr0> hello, i have problems trying to install ATK 1.20 from a tar.gz file, when i type make i got errors
<Don64> DM| http://code.google.com/p/crypt-manager/downloads/list  look here
<VSpike> kitofhawaii / CyberGabber: vncviewer and xvncviewer all alias to xvnc4viewer for me, which is interesting
<kitofhawaii> sasha_: but if you had it before, the newest ati driver shuts of direct rendering in your xorg.conf file...so if you did go back to the restricted driver, you should check your xorg.conf file to make sure composite is enabled
<cwill747> i need PuTTy help
<VSpike> still, it just did the job, so that's great :)
<DM|> Don64 yep got it already, its encrpyting,. but its been running for 10 mins now.. which worries
<sasha_> yes it is enabled
<mnuaimat> hello friends, i am a PHP developer,  i like ubuntu too much, and i am so willing to give something back to ubuntu, do anyone of you has a good idea of a project or something in php that i can give ??
<DM|> cwill747 PuTTy is a windows program
<crdlb> Alejandr0: what's wrong with the package in the repos?
<Don64> np i am still installing the deb's
<sasha_> Section "Extensions"
<sasha_>         Option          "Composite"     "enable"
<sasha_> EndSection
<kitofhawaii> VSpike: yah, regular vncviewer i haven't had a problem with. dunno, a lot like tightvnc but everyone has their preference :)
<cox377> kane77: do you mind stating that command again as it's gone off the page : (
<atlef> !paste | sasha_
<ubotu> sasha_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shampoonator> php *shivers*
<sasha_> sorry
<cwill747> Yes i know putty is for Windows, however i'm attempting to connect to my Ubuntu through it
<LimCore> how to modprobe cryptoloop and aes at bootup?  it's needed right before mounting file systems
<VSpike> cwill747: what's the actual problem you're having?
<nickrud> sasha_: np, it's all about keeping scrolling to a minimum, so things don't roll off peoples screens :)
<cwill747> my connection works but i'm having trouble with the audio
<crdlb> sasha_: ugh once you use the ati installer, it's nearly impossible to go back to the ubuntu packages
<mnuaimat> hello friends, i am a PHP developer,  i like ubuntu too much, and i am so willing to give something back to ubuntu, do anyone of you has a good idea of a project or something in php that i can give ??
<sasha_> :S
<sasha_> what can i do
<Alejandr0> crdlb: its outdated
<cwill747> VSpike: I can't seem to play music through PuTTy, i can't use the ogg123 command
<crdlb> Alejandr0: it is?
<crdlb> !info libatk1.0-0 | Alejandr0
<ubotu> alejandr0: libatk1.0-0: The ATK accessibility toolkit. In component main, is optional. Version 1.20.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 77 kB, installed size 200 kB
<crdlb> Alejandr0: it's 1.20
<kitofhawaii> sasha_: glxinfo | grep direct (what's the last line say?)
<Alejandr0> at least in mine it is
<VSpike> cwill747: the command is not found?
<Alejandr0> i dont get an update weeks ago
<sasha_> :)
<Alejandr0> dunno y
<magic_ninja> mnuaimat: you can write some forums to use for a linux-based gaming clan
<cwill747> VSpike: The command works, but for some reason the files won't play through my windows computer
<crdlb> Alejandr0: you cannot manually install libraries like that and expect success. If you're not using gutsy, you need to upgrade
<sasha_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<sasha_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<crdlb> sasha_: oh, you're in Xgl
<crdlb> so that's normal
<cwill747> cwill747: I have the need to play the music from school, which is why i'm using PuTTy, it's all windows there
<sasha_> ?
<mnuaimat> magic_ninja: hmm, seems good idea
<Habyby> alguem conhece o jogo Carom?
<j0hn> hey, i have some MP3s and when i try to play them, they sound scratchy. the thing is, they sound perfectly fine in windows. i opened them up in Audacity (in ubuntu) and they play fine. but in a normal music player in ubuntu (Rythmbox), they sound scratchy. can anyone please help me?
<VSpike> cwill747: I don't think they ever would, unless you were doing something very clever
<magic_ninja> mnuaimat: i run the clan, we have a server and soon a website, come to #linuxgaming on gamesurge for more information
<crdlb> sasha_: display :1.0 means that you've installed the xserver-xgl package, in which you do not get direct rendering, but compiz still works
<sasha_> what i have to do
<cwill747> VSpike: ok, thanks for your help
<sasha_> :D
<sasha_> but how can i back rendering
<mnuaimat> magic_ninja: who is working on the website now ?
<sasha_> ?
<Habyby> Quero falar com brasil
<shampoonator> magic_ninja,  what games do you play in your clan?
<VSpike> cwill747: the best you will be able to do it to copy the files temporarily and play them with something on the windows machine
<crdlb> sasha_: get rid of Xgl
<magic_ninja> counter-strike 1.6
<crdlb> sasha_: but then you won't be able to use compiz
<VSpike> cwill747: check out winscp for remote file access via ssh
<Flare183> What is this kded running it's running at 80% what it is?
<sasha_> damn
<j0hn> can somebody please help me to get my music files playing correctly?
<Flare183> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kitofhawaii> sasha_: personally, why not stay with indirect rendering and wait for the new ati driver to be available on an ubuntu repo? it's going to be indirect anyway
<cwill747> VSpike: alright, i'll try that thanks
<shampoonator> doesnt look to "linux" to me :D
<magic_ninja> !mp3 | j0hn
<ubotu> j0hn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shampoonator> s/to/too
<Habyby> #pt
<j0hn> magic_ninja: thanks :)
<magic_ninja> shampoonator: not a linux game clan a linux-based counter-strike clan
<bkruse> magic_ninja: nice
<bkruse> anyone here have a vr4 for sale?
<shampoonator> ok.. not my game :(
<magic_ninja> some place for linux gamers to come together and if we get enough skill we will begin to enter leagues
<kitofhawaii> sasha_: well...at least, kinda...i know they're going to use ati's proprietary opengl driver, etc...the new driver's a serious pain right now to install as it is :)
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here know any good latin music I could get or any latin groups that are good and I dont mean those bands that try to pass as latin... im thinking something old but hip and maybe new as well not too new they are just mad with the whole rap in between
<Don64> DM|: did you get it to work?
<sasha_> :)
<mike-e> how can i launch a url in firefox when i'm remote from the machine
<linduxed> just a quick question, if i want to install lilo on disk, FROM A LIVE CD, how do i do that
<shampoonator> magic_ninja,  sounds more like work than fun ;)
<mike-e> how can i launch a url in firefox when i'm remote from the machine, as in logged in via ssh
<Habyby> Help! I want tc Brazil
<magic_ninja> shampoonator: do you play cs?
<shampoonator> no
<shampoonator> i play wop :D
<skelter> hey all - i'm having an issue where when i enable my nvidia drivers and reboot, it dumps me into "low graphics mode". can only get out of it if i disable the drivers. anyone know what might be going wrong here?
<sasha_> when will be available
<kishan_> linux4me, the default in livecd is grub
<sasha_> that new drivers :D
<linduxed> all it says when i run liloconfig is that /etc/fstab is screwed
<DM|> Don64 says its still encrypting, 20 mins or so now
<kitofhawaii> sasha_: *shrug* anyone's guess
<sasha_> hmm much better works with compiz
<Don64> how easy is it to use?
<linduxed> skelter: you have to enable it in "restricted drivers"
<magic_ninja> skelter: remove nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common then change your xorg.conf driver line from nvidia to nv, restart x (ctrl alt backspace) then reinstall nvidia-glx and change your xorg.conf back to nvidia and restart x again
<SQL_Noob> hi
<linduxed> anyone on my prob?
<sasha_> without compiz its slow :S
<chester_martins> My connection to wireless network fall down with no reason and i just can connect after reboot the computer :S
<chester_martins> anybody knows why?
<crdlb> sasha_: that's a fglrx bug :)
<skelter> linduxed, yes, that is what i did
<skelter> magic_ninja, is this a common problem then?
<Don64> DM|: how hard was it to get to work?
<magic_ninja> skelter: for me, yes
<sasha_> LOL
<magic_ninja> skelter: i've gotten to the point i don't use packaged drivers anymore
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> somebody knows how to make works the third button of the mouse as the displacement button in firefox ?
<skelter> magic_ninja, cool, i'll give it a shot. thanks :)
<skelter> magic_ninja, every time i've upgraded, things have gone wrong with the video. till this point i was able to fix it by reinstalling the drivers from nvidia.com
<magic_ninja> skelter: thats what i do
<task0> hello all, when i install flash_nonfree at the end of the terminal the message md5sum mismatch on install_flash... what can i do?!?
<chester_martins> My connection to wireless network fall down with no reason and i just can connect after reboot the computer :S
<chester_martins> anybody knows why?
<emma> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<matthieu> task0, try again ?
<skelter> magic_ninja, don't have nvidia-glx, but nvidia-glx-new. assuming that i should just remove that instead, yes?
<DM|> don64 not hard, just install 3 debs
<sasha_> can i install beryl on ati drivers ?
<kitofhawaii> sasha_: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide (if you're too impatient to wait for the newer drivers to be available on the repo)
<crdlb> sasha_: beryl is dead
<task0> matthieu: tried 3 times, all the same!
<sasha_> what ?
<Don64> DM|: how did you start the encryption?
<shampoonator> is there a "good" (k)ubuntu gaming page?
<sasha_> beryl is death ?
<sasha_> it was much better than compiz
<crdlb> sasha_: it has been replaced by compiz fusion, which is installed by default on ubuntu
<[gloom]> my laptop has a pad, with 3 buttons, and a multimedia keyboard. The multimedia keys are mapped as buttons 4,5,6,7 of the /dev/input/mice. When i connect my external usb mouse, it's on /dev/input/mice too, and the button 4 is mapped in the wheel to, so every use of the wheel is interpreted as a keystroke on the multimedia keyboard
<zenwryly> Can anyone reccomend a tool for low level network testing?  I have some wierd socket behaviour (hanging until timeout) and I want to see what level the problem is at?
<shampoonator> sasha_,  i would say beryl was somehow reintegrated :D
<kitofhawaii> sasha_: compiz fusion is beryl...
<sasha_> i was not found compiz on 7.10
<Flare183> sash_:> yes it's dead sayly
<Flare183> sadly
<shampoonator> kitofhawaii, no
<sasha_> aha
<crdlb> sasha_: you're using kubuntu, not ubuntu
<DM|> Don64 dont do it yet, i dont think its working properly
<jihun> 여긴 한글 안되나?
<sasha_> kubuntu
<Flare183> yeah I'm using Kubuntu as well
<sasha_> he
<kitofhawaii> shampoonator: for...all intensive purposes it is :)
<shampoonator> compiz fusion is beryl fork and compiz fork .. joined
<jihun> sasha
<mtx1> when i start my ubuntu system i get init: rcS process 2030 killed by signal 11 and rc-default process 2032 killed by signal 11 anyone know how to fix this? i have searched google for hrs with no fix?
<shampoonator> ooook :D
<sasha_> yes ?
<Don64> DM|: OK....thanks
<jihun> compiz ?
<CyberGabber> VSpike:You can use Applications > Internet > 'Terminal server client' , and set protocol to VNC ( = tsclient ) ?
<crdlb> kitofhawaii: intents and purposes* :)
<crdlb> (scnr)
<sasha_> yes ?
<Habyby> socorro!!!
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> somebody knows how to make works the third button of the mouse as the displacement button in firefox ?
<jihun> you no compiz fusion?
<kitofhawaii> crdlb: leave the porpoises out of this :-P
<mtx1> i have tried fsck and my disk is fine
<shampoonator> you no *shivers.. your english is more disgusting than my german
<sasha_> i was install compiz
<sasha_> w8
<jihun> compiz default
<cwill747> i agree
<white_eagle> hey
<white_eagle> immediate help
<sasha_> compiz 0.6.3
<white_eagle> i cannot change my resolution higher than 640X480
<kitofhawaii> *doesn't profess to be an english professor* :)
<jihun> 0.6.3
<cwill747> white_eagle: is it a problem with your video drivers by any chance?
<shampoonator> lol kitofhawaii
<sasha_> does compiz-fusion different than compiz?
<shampoonator> sorry.. im in a bad moot... §$%$%/ matlab doesn't work :/
<CompGuy77> is this a place to get help?
<mtx1> help for what haha
<crdlb> sasha_: yes, but you don't have to worry about it really. compiz fusion is a set of addons to compiz
<kitofhawaii> sasha_: compiz fusion is a bunch of plugins for compiz. it runs on compiz
<CompGuy77> installing a driver
<jihun> umm
<BigDaddy> Hey guys, how do I reinstall my audio drivers?
<jihun> huk
<kane77> why there isn't ares for linux? afaik ares is opensource...
<sasha_> LOL
<balajirrao> hello guys, is there any way to compile a vanilla kernel from the sources without using make-dpkg etc ? i.e, by using make, make install etc
<sasha_> netsplit :D
<Habyby> join #ubuntu-br
<mtx1> when i start my ubuntu system i get init: rcS process 2030 killed by signal 11 and rc-default process 2032 killed by signal 11 anyone know how to fix this? i have searched google for hrs with no fix?
<balajirrao> i found problems in creating a initial ram disk
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> somebody knows how to make works the third button of the mouse as the displacement button in firefox ?
<whiteeagle> and I logged back in and I cannot revert it
<whiteeagle>  everything else is working
<whiteeagle>  compiz and the special effects
<whiteeagle>  are working
<SyncopatedFool> please, i'm having a horrible time getting my ip address to release from my computer so i can hook up my vonage adapter, please help
<CompGuy77> having trouble installing intell wireless drivers
<whiteeagle> i cannot change my screen
<CompGuy77> intel*
<whiteeagle> resolution
<mr_flea> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu x64 on a core2duo, could someone please tell me the arch name i'm after?
<sasha_> i have compiz fusion :D
<kitofhawaii> shampoonator: is ok re attitude...long as you don't stand up and start hollering "mein feurer" we're ok :)
<cs02rm0> does anyone know why desktop effects would give me a 1 second + delay on opening menus? the gnome application menu, firefox right click menu, etc?
<balajirrao> and also the root=UUID thing, its all non standard! what do i do about it? please help
<whiteeagle> resolution higher than 640x480, and compiz is working
<BigDaddy> Anyone at all... reinstall audio driver
<Flare183> dir
<SyncopatedFool> please, i'm having a horrible time getting my ip address to release from my computer so i can hook up my vonage adapter, please help
<mtx1> cs02rm0, you have dual monitors?
<whiteeagle> please help
<cs02rm0> mtx1: not running, but i might have x configured for tv out
<cwill747> d SyncopatedFool: how did you try to release it?
<CompGuy77> should I read up more on terminal before I attempt to install drivers like that
<shampoonator> not every german is a nazi with dyslexia ;)
<SyncopatedFool> cwill747: sudo dhcpcd -k eth0
<mtx1> thats why there is a bug run this it fixed it for me compiz --replace --only-current-screen &
<kitofhawaii> SyncopatedFool: try sudo dhclient eth0
<kitofhawaii> SyncopatedFool: it should just pick up a new lease
<cs02rm0> mtx1: thanks loads, that's sorted it
<mtx1> no problem!
 * Flare183 says I wonder what in the world is happening to the main members?
<nickrud> balajirrao: yes, you can use a vanilla kernel (but you will miss out on the patches that ubuntu adds) and you can use device names directly
<mtx1> when i start my ubuntu system i get init: rcS process 2030 killed by signal 11 and rc-default process 2032 killed by signal 11 anyone know how to fix this? i have searched google for hrs with no fix? what would cause this?
<CompGuy77> anyone know an easy way to install an intel wireless driver?
<SyncopatedFool> kitofhawaii: still gives me an ip address
<BigDaddy> uninstall hardware driver? Anyone at all
<SyncopatedFool> what i'm wanting is to release the ip and get knocked out of here
<cwill747> SyncopatedFool: are you trying to get a new one?
<shampoonator> btw is there a online poker game for linux? not one of this java things
 * nickrud seconds Flare183 
<cwill747> SyncopatedFool: release and renew?
<kitofhawaii> SyncopatedFool: sudo dhclient -r eth0 (will definitely release the current lease)
<sasha_> how can i make transparent cube
<shampoonator> im so bored :/
<SyncopatedFool> cwill747: no, i'm trying to properly disconnect my connection so that i can hook up a vonage adapter so that i won't have a mac mismatch on dslam at my dsl company
<Flare183> Seveas:> I hate to bother you and you don't have to answer of you don't want to but what is going on with tge main members of ubuntu?
<dave81> quick question for all
<SiegeX> saloxin_: 6 sides of square plexiglass?
<kitofhawaii> SyncopatedFool: but you'll need to run the prev command to get a lease back (if i'm not mistaken)
<dave81> what is the best linux os?
<Flare183> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<CompGuy77> sasha_:  do you have "Advanced Desktop effects settings installed?
<sasha_> yes
<sasha_> :D
<SiegeX> the one that runs the linux kernel
<skelter> magic_ninja, i did what you suggested - should it say that i'm using these drivers in the "restricted driver" control panel, now?
<SiegeX> but the best linux distro is Slackware =)
<SyncopatedFool> but that doesn't solve the problem of releasing the ip from my computer's nic
<shampoonator> dave81,  gentoo :)
<nickrud> linux from scratch, cuz it's yours
<CyberGabber> dave81: Find that out for yourself at : http://distrowatch.com/
<CompGuy77> go to System/Preferences/Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<matthieu> dave81, you will never have a final response, or perhaps Me :p
<SiegeX> LFS is great as a learning tool, but as a full up system, that would be a bitch to admin yourself to keep up to date with all the security patches and bug fixes and what not IMHO
<cwill747> SyncopatedFool: have you tryed sudo dhclient ?
<continentaltest>  i have a problem printing ... installed latest vbox package under the latest Kubuntu distro, and started a WinXP sp1 VM for a little more testing (trying to completely get away of MS Windoze, sans a few legacy apps).  Never before now have I had to print from within the WinXP VM.  Its gotta be simple, but I must have missed something. The parent Kubuntu install has network printers available to it.  The WinXP has the appropr
<cwill747> SyncopatedFool: should release and renew
<nickrud> SyncopatedFool: sudo ifdown eth0
<kitofhawaii> dave81: yah good luck with that one. depends what you're doing, (or who you're doing it for) i stick with either centos, opensuse, or ubuntu
<dave81> cool ty  all
<BigDaddy> Come on... someone here has to know how to uninstall a piece of hardware
<cwill747> SyncopatedFool: that would work too
<cwill747> BigDaddy: What are you trying to uninstall?
<dave81> BigDaddy what hard ware>/
<cs02rm0> BigDaddy: how did you install the driver?
<kitofhawaii> SyncopatedFool: "sudo dhclient -r eth0" release the lease
<AirLancer1986> Hi, I'm rather new to Ubuntu and already messed up the driver of my wirless card
<mtx1> when i start my ubuntu system i get init: rcS process 2030 killed by signal 11 and rc-default process 2032 killed by signal 11 anyone know how to fix this? i have searched google for hrs with no fix? what would cause this?
<coriander> How can I change my login username?  I just did an install and had a typo in the name.  I want to fix it without reinstalling.
<CompGuy77> sasha_: Still here?
<kane77> how can I restart video?? if I run video in mplayer I just get purplish mess...
<CyberGabber> dave81: Download some LIVE-Cd's aviable there, and expirement with it, to fill your needs.
<BigDaddy> I am trying to get my sound back. I think if I uninstall the sound card, I could reboot and it would be recognized as a new peice of hardware
<sasha_> yes
<CompGuy77> did you see the above message?
<sasha_> i was setup transparent cube
<sasha_> i was not see that options
<sasha_> sorry
<sasha_> it works
<sethk> BigDaddy, not necessarily
<iddo> is there command-line to logoff from gnome to gdm ?
<BigDaddy> here is my post at the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634125
<sasha_> but rendering :S
<AirLancer1986> when i tried to patch the driver of my wireless card, it quit working. how can i undo this?
<sasha_> nvm
<sasha_> :D
<BigDaddy> sethk: you don't think that would work
<BigDaddy> '?
<amja> hi to all
<CompGuy77> sasha_: Go to System/Preferences/Advanced Desktop Effects Settings, then go to Desktop (under categories), then click on Desktop Cube, then go to the "Transparent Cube" tab
<amja> hi people
<nickrud> coriander: sudo usermod --login <newname> -m --home <newname> (changes login, and moves your home dir)
<AdeptSix> I'm unable to get grub to boot my XP hard disk.  I have Ubuntu 7.10 running on hd0 and XP on sda (which to my understanding is mapped to hd1)
<Locksm> Q: So i've just got ubuntu 7.10 installed on my somewhat of a devilish laptop, thx to the help of a beautifully nice and helpfull person, you know who you are, dun want ppl to mass spam you if i mention your name directly :). But now i figured, my laptop aint exactly the worlds fastest compy, not to mention its an amd, with an ati graphics card.... However my desktop uses my favorite graphics, nvidia, and its a 3gh with 1gb ram, hence im cleaning
<CompGuy77> is there any simple way to install an intel wireless driver?
<sasha_> i was setup transparent mode
<sethk> BigDaddy, no, I don't.  A better option is to reinstall the required packages with the force flag.  force makes it reinstall even if the package database says it's already installed
<Pyrofreek> when i start my computer and the ubuntu loader finishes loading, the screen becomes extremely garbled and freezes, any idea on what that couyld be
<AirLancer1986> i patched my intel wirless driver and it quit working. can someone tell me how i can get it to work again?
<CompGuy77> sasha_: it works now?
<sasha_> but i have problems with shift + backspace
<sasha_> :D
<Locksm> So, id like to hear, i was told that some version of ubuntu is an eyecandy version... But thats not the main issue, which version of the ubuntus would be as stabil as 7.10 and be able to made into a graphic beast filled with small widgets :P
<sasha_> yes works
<task0> how do i run a java app?
<AdeptSix> I'm unable to get grub to boot my XP hard disk.  I have Ubuntu 7.10 running on hd0 and XP on sda (which to my understanding is mapped to hd1) - could anyone point me to a good reference or perhaps make a suggestion?
<sasha_> tnx for help
<sasha_> :)
<AirLancer1986> i patched my intel wirless driver and it quit working. can someone tell me how i can get it to work again?
<CompGuy77> n/p
<BigDaddy> sethk: OK, but how do I know what packages to reinstall?
<CompGuy77> if you have a scroll mouse, click and hold the wheel to rotate the cube
<cox377> anyone know how to install real player lol
<sethk> BigDaddy, I don't know; you said you had installed everything today, so I assumed you might remember
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: hah wb :)
<mtx1> cox377 look at the feisty wiki its in there
<Pyrofreek> anyone?
<Locksm> kitofhawaii: thank you :)
<nickrud> AdeptSix: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html
<mtx1> think its sudo apt-get install realplay
<sasha_> is x1600 ati drivers supported ?
<sasha_> now i have x600
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: most use kde for the eye candy, and i'll be honest widget support in gnome isn't so great
<sasha_> last time when i trying to install compiz on x1600 i was not have luck
<CompGuy77> how can I get widgets on ubuntu?
<Pyrofreek> anyone know my my screen would be garbled upon starting up
<Locksm> kitofhawaii: ok, but does using kde make me into the evil devil concerning the ubuntu way or, does it open op a world of problems or what.. remember still a rookie, though ive taken a lot of what ive been told to heart, and reading up on some websites linked to me ;)
<kitofhawaii> sasha_: ask locksm how much of a pain getting the latest ati driver was...it takes hours (and a few prayers)
<cox377> mtx1: unfortuantly it looks like debian isnt hosting it anymore
<Locksm> ARG
<Locksm> dun ask me sasha_!!
<sethk> Locksm, ubuntu supports kde, gnome, as well as many others
<Locksm> still got the shivers
<sasha_> someone have x1600 ?
<Locksm> took about 2½ hours just getting the ati drivers down and compiled i think
<BigDaddy> sethk: ok, how about this. Xine keeps saying my device is busy
<DM|> since gutsy control C no longer shuts down a process in terminal, anyone know how to fix that?
<sethk> Locksm, I have gnome, kde, icewm, enlightenment, and windowmaker on my box
<Locksm> then getting em installed and makeing nessacary tweaks prob took close to 2 hours
<BigDaddy> sethk: how can I find out what is occuping my sound card?
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: it doesn't make you the devil, but kde4 is still in rc stage, so i'd wait for kde4 to go stable release until you tried it (or try kde3 but why bother with kde4 coming out?)
<Locksm> not to mention our session with that damn wifi
<sethk> BigDaddy, Not sure.  I could be a sound server issue.  If the sound server isn't running, only one app can access sound
<CyberGabber> Pyrofreek: When youre in the garbled screen, you can try pressing together : Ctrl Alt +    or Ctrl Alt -   , which switches between lower/higher resolution...
<Locksm> Ah
<AdeptSix> nickrud: do I need to add this into /boot/grub/menu.lst .... or better yet what file needs to be edited to set the chain-loading?
<sasha_> i was found notice that only x1600 are not supported
<sethk> kitofhawaii, because it's wise to wait until kde4 has been out for a few months before upgrading
<sasha_> but that was before 4 mounts
<BigDaddy> sethk: Aha... what is the sound server process name? I will look and see if it is runniing?
<sethk> kitofhawaii, if you install it the moment it's released, you are asking for trouble  :)
<sethk> BigDaddy, I believe that in gnome it is called snd
<kitofhawaii> sethk: aye...i tried installing the kde4 rc releae and it broke my gnome :)
<Locksm> kitofhawaii: so basicly just go and learn some more of the ubunto gutsy gibbon version, and then just shift over doing a reinstall when new edition gets out, that way also getting linux/unix/ubuntu under my skin
<Pyrofreek> cyber: i doubt it will work because all it is is the loading bar and logo just really jacked up, am i able to access anything from that screen
<Locksm> btw what do you refer to in general, just plain linux or ?
<frost0> do you think i can run ubuntu on a 9bg partition?
<kitofhawaii> sethk: so i'm not trying it anytime soon even after release personally lol
<Pyrofreek> cyber: it doesnt actually make it to the login
<paul-a> does anyone know how to get samba to work in 7.10?
<nickrud> AdeptSix: yes, that would be the xp stanza in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sethk> kitofhawaii, my point is it makes perfect sense to install the stable kde 3
<BigDaddy> sethk: Well, if the process is " snd " it is not running.
<Ildjarn> I need help with ndiswrapper please. I typed ndiswrapper -l and it says the device is present.. But the wireless light didn't turn on.. What else should I do to make it work? I tried ndswrapper -m and it says module configuration already has alias directive
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: yah, kde and gnome are just your window managers, there's plenty more to learn besides :)
<AdeptSix> nickrud:  this is what I currently have title		 Windows XP
<AdeptSix> root 		(hd1)
<AdeptSix> map 		(hd0) (hd1)
<AdeptSix> map 		(hd1) (hd0)
<AdeptSix> chainloader 	+1
<AdeptSix> savedefault
<AdeptSix> boot
<Locksm> kitofhawaii: that fact is beginning to dawn on me
<frost0> kitofhawaii, do you think i can run 7.10 on a 9bg partition?
<sethk> BigDaddy, that's odd.  Try rebooting the system.  Normally I wouldn't suggest that, but it sounds like you've been hacking and the machine state isn't known.
<AdeptSix> That has not worked for me.
<Locksm> dosnt they recommend aprox 14 gb on ubuntu in general
<AdeptSix> I get a boot error when I select Windows XP from grub
<sethk> AdeptSix, it doesn't work much more frequently than it does work
<nickrud> AdeptSix: pasting here isn't very nice, and root still should be hd0 iirc
<frost0> kitofhawaii, better question...how much does a standard install take up?
<BigDaddy> sethk: I have rebooted several times after uninstalling everything I thought I installed and this problem cropped up
<CyberGabber> Pyrofreek: type my complete name please...  Try at Loginscreen the keys Ctrl Alt backSpace  to 'restart' grahics.. Something it helped me wchi kind of same problem.
<AdeptSix> I am sorry about the pasting, I realized that as soon as I did it.
<jasoni> Good Day all...  I'm having a problem with my sound.  It appears to be playing, but there is no sound.  Nothing is muted, tried two cards (built in and USB)...  Read lots of articles...  I'm out of ideas.
<sasha_> why u use winblos ?
<sasha_> :D
<sethk> BigDaddy, ok.  I run kde so I'm not the best person to help with the gnome sound server
<AdeptSix> Because to my knowledge I can't run Civ4 in ubuntu.
<sethk> AdeptSix, too late!  Off with your head!
<sasha_> hehehehe
<BigDaddy> sethk: That's ok, you gave me a starting point. Thanks
<sasha_> try with cedega
<sasha_> or wine
<phoenix__> hi, does anybody know how to run google earth on compiz, xgl and ati pivate driver?
<Alp`> i need help with my network. i used samba for a while for shared folders between 2 ubuntu computers. but for any reason i cant show the network in nautilus. if i use smbclient, it works well... any ideas?
<Alp`> smb://netzwerk (netzwerk is the name of my network) should show my 2 ubuntu pcs and some other windows clients. but it loads some time and then brings me an error dialog like "folder could not be shown"
<AdeptSix> cedega does not support it as of yet to my knowledge ....
<mtx1> when i start my ubuntu system i get init: rcS process 2030 killed by signal 11 and rc-default process 2032 killed by signal 11 anyone know how to fix this? i have searched google for hrs with no fix? what would cause this?
<Pyrofreek> cybergabber: thats the thing though, it doesnt actually make it to the login screen, it just hangs witha  garbled image right after the load bar
<kitofhawaii> frost0: it'll work (i'm only uing 4gb of my / mount and i have plenty installed)
<GH0> Hello. I have been trying to load Ubuntu on a machine that is rather old for awhile. Everytime  I load it, it comes up normaly after the kernel loads it says [0.000000] ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP. I was wondering what this could mean.
<nickrud> AdeptSix: lol, I always keep windows on the first partition of the first drive, just because it's so darned brain dead
<Ildjarn> Someone please help me.. I can't get my wireless to work.. The restricted driver installed but didn't find any wireless networks.. Ndiswrapper installed but it doesnt work either
<sasha_> does wine support civ4
<cox377> can anyone download real player from the linux site?
<sasha_> ?
<sasha_> do uuuu try ?
<AdeptSix> I don't think so.
<sasha_> u*
<Eicca> I am trying to open a .part1.rar and part2 files with Ark but it just says "an error has been encountered while opening".. what should I do?
<cox377> www.reall.com/linux
<Eicca> please help me
<Locksm> ok just finished takeing a lot of data off the external, now i got a Q more though... Its ntfs partitioned and its in one drive and its 300 gb large, i was thinking on takeing say, 100 gb out of it, and slam 40 into a linux partition, and rest as a fat 32 for shareing between systems.. But!! here is the part, i got 2 hard drives, 1 is into 2 pices, and the other needs to be halfed up and remade into 3 partitions... I still got about 120 gb of dat
<Alejandr0> hello, i need help with xmms plugin singit
<neztiti> guys how i can boot unix
<Locksm> without loosing data..
<kane77> how can I restart video?? if I run video in mplayer I just get purplish mess...
<jasoni> Eicca: Are you sure that Part2 is ok?  Can it be opened on other computers?
<AdeptSix> Nickrud:  I tried to do that by changing the boot sequence in bios .... This is my first time using RAID as well ... the XP HDD is on raid0 ... I don't quite understand it all honestly.
<phoenix__>  hi, does anybody know how to run google earth on compiz, xgl and ati pivate driver?
<Eicca> jasoni yea, opened it in windows
<Ildjarn> :(((
<sasha_> phoenix_, i cant run too
<sasha_> :D
<neztiti> guys whats the command to boot for the unix
<jonah> hi can anyone help my system doesnt power off when i shutdown, instead it's stuck on the splash and i have to flick the off switch...
<neztiti> boot
<chester_martins> My connection to wireless network fall down with no reason and i just can connect after reboot the computer :S
<chester_martins> anybody knows why?
<jasoni> Eicca: Check out this: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/14770/Ark-multiple-RAR-files.html
<frost0> kitofhawaii, how will i partition it with gutsy?
<phoenix__> sasha: i thougt there is an special parameter but i forgive it
<sasha_> hmm
<Alejandr0> hello, i need help with xmms plugin singit
<coriander> nickrud, thanks that worked.  I just had to swap the -m parameter to come after --home <newdir> instead of before it.
<nickrud> AdeptSix: raid I don't understand either
<AdeptSix> nickrud:  Thanks for the help, though I still get the feeling this isn't going to work.  If it doesn't do you think it's hopeless outside a fresh install?
<kitofhawaii> frost0: at 9gb i'd let gutsy take care of the partitioning for you...unless you really don't like its decisions
<Eicca> jasoni I'll try
<nickrud> coriander: cool, I'll try to remember that :)
<sasha_> now they was tell me
<sasha_> if i use compiz i dont have rendering
<frost0> kitofhawaii, does it leave a buffer of space between the two?
<nickrud> AdeptSix: no, there are a lot of much smarter people that drop in and out daily, check back in a few
<sasha_> and for google earth u must have it
<crdlb> sasha_: no, you don't have "direct rendering" :)
<crdlb> rendering is an ambiguous term which doesn't mean much
<sasha_> hehe
<AdeptSix> cool thanks ... if I'm back in 5 it means I'm not in windoze
<anabelle> hi
<AdeptSix> =D
<meoblast001> whats the best video editor for ubuntu
<Locksm> ok just finished takeing a lot of data off the external, now i got a Q more though... Its ntfs partitioned and its in one drive and its 300 gb large
<Locksm> i was thinking on takeing say, 100 gb out of it, and slam 40 into a linux partition, and rest as a fat 32 for shareing between systems.. But!! here is the part, i got 2 hard drives, 1 is into 2 pices, and the other needs to be halfed up and remade into 3 partitions... I still got about 120 gb of data on it that i dun wanna loose, can i still cut the partition into a smaller pice?
<meoblast001> i currently use Kino
<coriander> nickrud, I also then used groupmod -n <oldname> <newname>
<sasha_> well u know what i trying to say :D
<kitofhawaii> frost0: it generally favors /home since that's where your data usually lives
<anabelle> i have a problem, when compiz is active and i try to play i video it has gaps.
<nickrud> coriander: you have learned about man pages, I see
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: dunno...i don't generally use partition resize tools (i don't trust them personally)
<anabelle> it stops for 2-3 seces and then keep playing for about a minute
<Locksm> me neither
<skelter> is there some reason that the update manager tries to push a new version of graphviz on me every two days?
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: but i live in hawaii, and our power goes out frequently enough for me to stick to the old backup/restore method
<Locksm> kitofhawaii: mkay.. Well ive never been a fan of repartitioning half an active drive my self, always taken backup or placed data somewhere else, and repartition entire drive...
<coriander> nickrud, honestly I just guessed it and got lucky, tho I'm not a stranger to man.  thx again
<Alejandr0> hello, i need help with xmms plugin singit, how do i run it?
<Eicca> jasoni thanks alot :) I'll save that forum to bookmark :P
<Locksm> guess its just another burning session of 100 gb worth of data...
<pike_> Alejandr0: chmod +x scriptname   then ./scriptname   to run
<Locksm> *looks at the time*, thank god its weekend! I'll be up half the night geeking it out in front of the flatty
<meoblast001> dang it
<meoblast001> i saw a freaking Winblows ad on a Linux article
<Eicca> :( sad
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: lol i dunno if you don't have enough space somewhere to back up your data to (and it's that critical not to lose it) you're flying a kite without a string
<phoenix__> i try to run google earth with: DISPLAY=:0 googleearth an works!!! but there's no borders Any suggestions?
<crdlb> phoenix__: that's normal an unavoidable
<Locksm> i got enough space to redirect about 40 of it
<sasha_> i was see microsoft pages on linux servers
<lifeforms> Q: what is the Generally Recommended way to build/customize a firewall on ubuntu server?
<sasha_> :D
<Ildjarn> Someone please help me.. I can't get my wireless to work.. The restricted driver installed but didn't find any wireless networks.. Ndiswrapper installed but it doesnt work either
<nickrud> lifeforms: shorewall is very nice, and is in ubuntu main
<Locksm> but its mostly selfmade video, websites for variouse clients, and large commercial adds with a lot of graph notes...
<crdlb> phoenix__: display :0 is the underlying X server which has no window manager. Xgl is running in a fullscreen window on top of that server.
<Locksm> tends to take up a lot of space...
<haukuri> Does anyone have this same problem? Whenever i move a video window (xvideo) in any video player (totem, vlc or mplayer) the image itself gets left behind until I drop the window. I've got an intel graphics card.
<barack> hola a todos
<lifeforms> nickrud: thanks!
<Ildjarn> Please help me i need to go to school in a few hours :(
<Alejandr0> hello, i need help with xmms plugin singit, how do i run it?
<talcite> hey guys, I have a problem with compiling something from source
<Locksm> Ildjarn: your using a broadcom wifi right ?
<talcite> would someone be able to take a look for me?
<Ildjarn> Locksm yes
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: yah, sounds like time to invest in a 500gb usb drive (i got mine for $100, that's cheap for insurance :) )
<Locksm> *faints*
<talcite> config.log: http://rafb.net/p/zh32en26.html
<chronic1> anyone here having problems with flashplugin-nonfree and md5sum mismatches?
<Locksm> minipci or regular pci Ildjarn ?
<Ildjarn> Locksm minipci
<meoblast001> is Piviti good?
<Locksm> you wouldnt happen to use an acer laptop right ?
<Ildjarn> Locksm: Compaq
<sasha_> i have problems with aircrack-ng with atheros 5007 wifi card
<sasha_> :D
<meoblast001> is Kino better than Piviti?
<mr_flea> is it possible to do a chroot-type install without actually chrooting? all i see that is being done in the chroot is installing a kernel and bootloader... (i'm asking because chroot isn't going to work because i installed amd64 but i'm working from i386)
<white_eagle> i just want to share an experience
<Locksm> oh, ok, well i had the problem with an acer minipci, my card was a revision 3, and someone in here were kind enough to help me out with my issue. But doing the process again, i wouldnt bet on 100% cuz im a rookie at linux / ubuntu
<kane77> Ildjarn, where are you?
<Ildjarn> kane77 India
<kane77> you have school saturday_
<Ildjarn> yeah
<Ildjarn> half day
<AgentHeX> what's the best way to mofidy and compile source packages for something like GPM?
<meoblast001> i have a question?
<kane77> Ildjarn, wow, that sucks.. I feel for you..
<meoblast001> how do you add music to PiTiVi?
<AgentHeX> and by GPM i mean Gnome Power Manager
<kane77> Ildjarn, so what vireless you have_
<AgentHeX> can someone suggest an IDE for this purpose
<kitofhawaii> haukari: that's normal...if you're not using a composite window manager, it won't change the render location until you drop the window
<white_eagle> i couldn't change my screen resolution higher than 640*480 with the fglrx drivers( for ati), but when I uninstalled them and reinstalled them the screen resolution itself changed to 1024*768
<kane77> Ildjarn, s/wireless
<Don64> DM| : are you still working with it?
<mtx1> when i start my ubuntu system i get init: rcS process 2030 killed by signal 11 and rc-default process 2032 killed by signal 11 anyone know how to fix this? i have searched google for hrs with no fix? what would cause this?
<frost0> kitofhawaii, how can i
<kane77> AgentHeX, there is no IDE specificaly designed for modifying GPM, but there are few for C/C++, such as anjuta, eclipse, netbeans...
<frost0> kitofhawaii, whoa...how can i tell how much hd space i have left?
<mtx1> frost df -Th in terminal
<kitofhawaii> frost0: from terminal, "df"
<robdeman> hey alll... aMule just does not connect to any servers anymore... it has been working allright for weeks.. it just stopped
<AgentHeX> kane77: you prefer anything in particular?  i've seen Eclipse (on my Windows machine), but i'm familiar with Dev-Cpp and Visual Studio (though I stopped using Microsoft compilers a while ago)
<Ildjarn> kane77: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<Slazer> hello
<phoenix__> can someone help me, i have an ubuntu 7.10 based distro and I live in spain but when i try to read a cd or dvd nautilus doensn't show spanish special characters, does anybody have an idea of how to fix it?
<Slazer> does sb know the command to configure console?
<kane77> Ildjarn, that's the same as I have!
<Ildjarn> kane77: Cool. Are you using the restricted driver, or ndiswrapper?
<Slazer> font, chareset..etc.
<kane77> Ildjarn, the restricted driver didn't work in my case, only ndiswrapper...
<white_eagle> just to ask, is this the first ubuntu version with support for wireless networking? i mean for the 7.10
<kane77> AgentHeX, I prefer netbeans but that's only because I'm java & ruby dev
<Ildjarn> kane77: Okay, I had tried both, but neither worked
<kane77> Ildjarn, one at a time?
<Ildjarn> kane77: Yeah
<Ildjarn> kane77: Which version of ndiswrapper should I use?
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> somebody knows how to make works the third button of the mouse as the displacement button in firefox (ubuntu 7.10) ?
<mtx1> i get init: rcS process 2030 killed by signal 11 and rc-default process 2032 killed by signal 11 anyone know how to fix this? i have searched google for hrs with no fix? is there anyway to just recopy the /etc/init.d folder or will that mess everything up?
<kane77> Ildjarn, I use the one from repositories.. and downloaded the driver from the HP page (my laptop is HP)
<Ildjarn> kane77, I tried that but the wireless light didn't turn on :[
<kitofhawaii> Ildjarn: did you modprobe between loading each ndis driver?
<Ildjarn> kitofhawaii: I added the driver and then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<sebrock> I need some help, just installed this package from hardy rep to a gutsy system, worked out fine. However the changelog says that a sertain patch is included. Doesnt seem to work here thought
<sebrock> the package is lirc
<kitofhawaii> Ildjarn: after removing an unworking driver, did you "modprobe -r ndiswrapper"?
<chester_martins> SOMEBODY know about joomla and mySQL DB??? i need some help
<Ildjarn> kitofhawaii: I didn't have anything to remove
<wols> ´!anyone | chester_martins
<John_R> !anyone | chester_martins
<ubotu> chester_martins: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickname6234> Hello
<kitofhawaii> Ildjarn: "ndiswrapper -l" didn't show the device installed then?
<Ildjarn> kitofhawaii: Yes it did, after I added the driver
<kitofhawaii> Ildjarn: then you need to remove it with modprobe before trying a different driver
<r3m0t> hello. my 7.04->7.10 upgrade is est 56 minutes remaining for a long time now, but the terminal is still scrolling. should I worry?
<Ildjarn> kitofhawaii: What different driver? :S
<kitofhawaii> Ildjarn: windows 98, windows 2000, windows xp...:)
<Ildjarn> There was only 1 there
<josspyker> chester_martins:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1279952
<Slazer> Please, does can anyone help me to set up my console?
<kitofhawaii> Ildjarn: well most have luck with windows 98 drivers, if you can find it for your card
<wols> !anyone | Slazer
<phoenix__> join ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Slazer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Iggz> hi, whats the    Compiz Fusio channel called again? And yes, i tried the obviouse :-)
<kitofhawaii> Iggz: #compiz-fusion
<wols> phoenix__: grep -i cdrom /etc/fstab
<chester_martins> thanks josspyker
<Ildjarn> kane77: Which driver did you use? Can you send it to me?
<chester_martins> ;)
<kane77> Ildjarn, it's on HP page...
<Iggz> actually no I didn't
<kane77> Ildjarn, your laptop is hp compaq?
<meoblast001> anyone know how to add music in PiTiVi?
<eegore> do I need to use the NDIS wrapper with the athereos wifi card
<wols> eegore: no
<zechs> hi all--how can one convert .bin to .iso in linux, is there a free tool?
<wols> eegore: you can usally use madwifi
<wols> zechs: bin2iso, bunchunker, etc
<eegore> wols: what do I need to to do to get it to connect to a wirless network with fesity
<Ildjarn> kane77 yeah
<TBotNik_u> Sound help please
<wols> eegore: install it
<wols> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kane77> Ildjarn, well I used the one that is in driver section of the hp.com webpage...
<eegore> madwifi says the interface does not support scanning
<Ildjarn> kane77 I get an exe file :(
<AirLancer1986> hi, i ruined my wireless driver while attempting to patch it. is there a way to reverse that?
<wols> AirLancer1986: reinstall it
<AirLancer1986> wols, i tried
<AirLancer1986> wols, but its not working
<Ildjarn> kane77 I get an exe file only.. Can you send me the one you have?
<Pir8> Anyone use wireshark ?
<AirLancer1986> it is not even recognizing my wireless card
<kane77> Ildjarn, yes just unzip it with wine
<Pir8> I have a .pcap file and was wondering if there is a way for me to take the .pcap file and output it as a text file to see what packets are sent etc. Does wireshark already do this ?
<Ildjarn> kane77 wine is too big to download.. can you send me the driver you have PLEASE?
<Ildjarn> i dont have time to download.. i need to go to school soon
<murphy05> anyone know about making a media remote control move the mouse pointer in ubuntu? it has this behavior by default in debian and i'd like it to work in ubuntu. Any ideas?
<aBound> Pir8: tried using the CAT command?
<TBotNik_u> Alsasound install bombs, done this over five times, improvement on each but never a go.
<ironfoo1> Does anyone know how to configure cups on 7.10?
<geektern> Can someone help me with a problem i am having installing tor i am getting an error dpkg: error processing tor (--configure)
<kane77> Ildjarn, I don't have my laptop with me...
<Ildjarn> :(
<Pir8> aBound on the .pcap file ?
<aBound> yeah Pir8
<kazol> I cannot open an .iso file-I get this error msg: "CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format"
<Pir8> aBound,  yes its all jumbled up binary data
<BarryToeman> geektern: how are you trying to install it?
<ironfoo1> I don't have a ppd file?
<happyfairy> any easy way to run a srcipt @ shutdown?
<geektern> BarryToeman: using apt-get
<wols> geektern: there is more displayed as for the error than that. pastbein ALL of it
<wols> happyfairy: /etc/rc6.d/
<bjwebb> hi
<chester_martins> A good Download Manager to Linux please!!
 * bjwebb is having trouble creating dvds
<aBound> thought that would work guess not
<AgentHeX> is there an ubuntu development channel?
<bjwebb> !dev
<ubotu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<happyfairy> wols: thanks, it works the same as init.d?
<wols> AgentHeX: ubuntu-dev iirc
<jimjam> I want to use my TV as a duplicate display. Any way to do that?
<wols> happyfairy: it IS part of init.d
<ironfoo1> Where can I find help for configuring Cups?
<AgentHeX> wols: ubuntu-dev redirected to ubuntu-devel
<pike_> jimjam: what vid card?
<geektern> wols: yes there is more to the error but what do you mean pastbein
<happyfairy> wols: I SEE, well thanks for the infoa
<ironfoo1> on ubuntu 7.10!
<wols> !paste | geektern
<ubotu> geektern: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jimjam> pike_: It's onboard graphics. That won't do the trick, huh
<jobu1543> can anyone tell me what commands I should use both to install a printer an print to it from the command line? (I have Ubuntu-server)
<wols> jobu1543: if it has a tvout it will
<murphy05> anyone know about making a media remote control move the mouse pointer in ubuntu? it has this behavior by default in debian and i'd like it to work in ubuntu. Any ideas?
<pike_> jimjam: you have a vid out? most onboard stuff these days does
<skar> How do I use wireless with my virtual machine, using VMWare player?
<pike_> !tvout| jimjam
<ubotu> jimjam: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<wols> skar: you cannot
<wols> skar: there is no wireless "hardware" inside vmware
<jimjam> pike_: I have a 15-pin port
<AncientRelic> wols: Does VMware server or player let your bridge your ethernet?
<pike_> oh
<skar> wols, oh...so i have to use an ethernet cable to use the internet for a virtual machine?
<wols> AncientRelic: it does
<wols> skar: no. but ask #vmware
<geektern> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47288/
<skar> wols, ah alright, thanks
<jobu1543> wols: I presume your comment was directed toward jimjam?
<jesse> when you log into root (or sudo -i) from the terminal does it put you in the last directory you were in before you logged into Root?
<ironfoo1> ubotu: Is there a walk through for Cups on 7.10?
<wols> geektern: Dec 07 22:19:45.239 [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<wols> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<murphy05> anyone know about making a media remote control move the mouse pointer in ubuntu? it has this behavior by default in debian and i'd like it to work in ubuntu. Any ideas?
<chester_martins> !download
<wols> !repeat | murphy05
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ubotu> murphy05: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<geektern> wols: i tired to install once that i think was the second time doing it does it matter which one i give you
<jimjam> pike_ Yeah, it's a VGA out port
<chester_martins> !download manager
<wols> geektern: tor is most likely already running on your system
<geektern> wols: how can i tell if it is
<wols> chester_martins: message the bot in private. don't spam the channel
<ActySofts> any ideas how to install OSS in gutsy?
<wols> geektern: man ps, man netstat
<wols> ActySofts: not supported
<skelter> having a strange issue with desktop effects - i got my video drivers working properly (finally), but i'm unable to get the desktop cube etc to happen. gl desktop is working, transparencies etc are there, just not the things i configure in desktop settings. any tips?
<jobu1543> ubotu: thanks; but I didn't think that CUPS was accessible from the command line
<wols> jobu1543: depends. links2 can for example
<BarryToeman> geektern: ps aux | grep tor
<Agiofws> hello
<marcioapf> When i want to run nautilus as sudo, i type "sudo nautilus" at the terminal. But is there a form for me to close the terminal without closing nautilus? (When i close the terminal - to clean up my desktop - nautilus automatically closes, too)
<Agiofws> ubuntu users
<Agiofws> please tell me
<Agiofws> does anyone know how i can make synaptic  SEE a ubuntu install cd so i can install build=essential ?
<wols> marcioapf: nohup
<jobu1543> wols: links2? I don't mean to be difficult, but I'm new to linux printing ,esp from the tty
<Agiofws> i have mounted the cd i don;t know if its the right directory i'fve mounted on ?
<marcioapf> wols: nohup=no?
<wols> Agiofws: man sources.list. you need a deb-cdrom entry
<brett_h> does anyone know why my window title would have gotten huge (much larger font) when I switched to compiz?
<wols> marcioapf: man nohup
<mtx1> at startup i get init: rcS process 2030 killed by signal 11 and rc-default process 2032 killed by signal 11 anyone know how to fix this? i have searched google for hrs with no fix? is there anyway to just recopy the /etc/init.d folder or will that mess everything up?
<wols> Agiofws: no need to mount anything
<Agiofws> wols,  i do
<Agiofws> /dev/hdc on /media/disk1 type iso9660 (ro)
<Agiofws> and the line in sources.list is
<wols> Agiofws: but you don't want to mount it ir it won't work
<Agiofws> wols,  deb cdrom: [ubuntu .10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main res
<kane77> do the gamepads and joysticks work in ubuntu?
<Agiofws> wols,  i must umount it ?
<wols> kane77: yes
<Agiofws> wols,  are you sure i must umount it ?
<Agiofws> ok
<marcioapf> wols: oh ok, i got it =D
<geektern> BarryToeman: what is it that i should be looking for i have /usr/sbin/tor does that i tor is working?
<marcioapf> wols: thank you very much =)
<hape> hi .. anyone in there who used gutsy with rdesktop on multiple screens?
<pythondasnake> I want to Dual Boot with Ubuntu/xp.  If I install Ubuntu does it package software to partition the HDD. I attempted to do it but it says I don't have enough partitioned space, although I don't know how that is possible with a 500 GB hard drive ??
<kane77> wols, and the steering wheels?
<Hilikus> hey guys, im trying to backup using rsync but i need a way to burn directly to a dvd, i dont want to create tars or any package that needs to be in the hard drive, i need to have it sent directly to the dvd burner, what program can i use to do that??
<pythondasnake> NERO?
<bruenig> Hilikus, so you want to rsync it directly to a dvd?
<pythondasnake> I I guess that is windows
<robdeman> hey alll... aMule just does not connect to any servers anymore... it has been working allright for weeks.. it just stopped
<BarryToeman> geektern: probably.  try the tor detector page: http://torcheck.xenobite.eu/
<Hilikus> pythondasnake you probably dont have free partitions, but you can resize your win partition
<Hilikus> bruenig yes
<BarryToeman> geektern: it's easy to use with the TorButton extension in firefox
<pythondasnake> hilikus before I install ?
<wols> pythondasnake: do you have some free unparitioned space on your harddisk?
<Hilikus> pythondasnake during. the installiton will do that
<bruenig> Hilikus, ok well you don't want rsync then, what you are going to want to do I suppose is use mkisofs and then pipe that to cdrecord
<zechs> how does one get root globally in ubuntu? I have something that's impossible to do in the terminal it seems, and so i need root on the 'desktop'
<pythondasnake> wols: I don't know how to check that using ubuntu?? Unpartitioned space
<bruenig> Hilikus, maybe I growisofs does this, check the man page, I think it might
<pythondasnake> I'm running off the iso image
<pythondasnake> currently
<Nexers> #ubuntu-pl
<wols> pythondasnake: cfdisk for example
<geektern> BarryToeman: thankyou i will be back to tell you the results to see if it worked or now
<hape> zechs: try sudo su -
<Hilikus> bruenig couldnt i pipe rsync??
<bruenig> Hilikus, yeah the man page says growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J /path/to/files
<wols> zechs: sudo bash
<aBound> pythonasnake: Usually on the LiveCD there is a partition editor might be in System >> Admistration >> Gnome Partition Editor if not its in Applications
<bruenig> Hilikus, but why are you rsyncing, it defeats the point, rsync's purpose is to allow incremental backups by comparing two different sets of files, burning a dvd doesn't allow that
<pythondasnake> Ok.. I will look around.. Might need some help here as I go through it :)
<BarryToeman> brett_h: did you check to see if your font dpi has changed?
<kazol> I can't access the NTFS partition at all from Ubuntu-it worked before.
<Hilikus> bruenig of course it does, it burns new sessions where each session has the changes since the last backup
<aBound> pythonasnake: alrighty!
<zezom> I can't seen to resize any of my windows in the gnome version of ubuntu? what am I doing wrong?
<pythondasnake> Oh cool.. DIdn't know Ubuntu had a python interp installed .. Neat, I like python
<wols> kazol: mount
<aBound> pythonasnake: Also has a Perl interpreter
<kane77> zechs, what is impossible to do in terminal?
<bruenig> Hilikus, hmmmm I have a hard time thinking rsync can do that
<Agiofws> wols,    she umounted  ... and did apt-get update  and then apt-get install build-essential  and she got this error
<kazol> wols: How come it worked perfectly before? In my experience, Ubuntu is as stable as Windows XP.
<Agiofws> please insert the disk labeled: ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - release i386 (20071016) in drive /cdrom/
<wols> Agiofws: then do what it says?
<Hilikus> bruenig well, rsync will pipe the differences, then its up to the burning softaware
<Agiofws> she has  wols
<kane77> Agiofws, just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the entry for cd...
<bruenig> Hilikus, I mean you would need to mount the disk and then somehow use rsync to compare the mounted files and then be able to surmise what has changed and then burn it again, the problem is that you won't just be appending files you will need to edit files, so it would require a complete remaster each time
<frost0> kitofhawaii, thx for your help.
<brett_h> BarryToeman: it's the same, all the other fonts are the same size just window title bars are huge
<Hilikus> but i do want to keep all the previous sessions, so i would burn to like separate folders i guess
<zechs> kane77 I have an installer on a cd, when i click it it wants to run in terminal, but it opens a new terminal and i dont have a chance to su, but i need to for setting the directory to install in
<Agiofws> kane77,  comment or uncomment ?
<kazol> wols: I have: UUID=0CF41F361887E334 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<kane77> Agiofws, comment
<Hilikus> bruenig mmm i see what you mean
<bruenig> Hilikus, rsync itself will be useless except if it can provide some sort of comparison of the state of the files, then you will need to be able to parse that comparison and tell growisofs exactly what to do with it
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<bruenig> Hilikus, like if there is some rsync flag that just tells you what it would do that you could read with a script or something to then tell growisofs what to do
<wols> kazol: there are errors. what are they?
<BarryToeman> brett_h: are the fonts normal when compiz is off or disabled?
<Undead_Zeus> How do I make my microphone's input louder??
<kazol> wols: Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<pythondasnake> I suppose:   Guided= use the largest continuous free space ??
<jobu1543> kk, got the printer installed with cups; awesome (& thanks):  how do yo print from the tty?
<kane77> zechs, why don't you open a terminal go to cd and run it?
<wols> jobu1543: man lpr
<jobu1543> thanks wols!
<bruenig> Hilikus, why don't you just get a small drive and use that
<pythondasnake> Undead_Zeus is there a booster
<Undead_Zeus> I don't know
<brett_h> BarryToeman: Actually disabling compiz and coming back now the fonts are fine... I guess they change when I reboot, not sure, hmph
<zechs> kane77 how do you 'run it'
<Hilikus> bruenig use what
<aBound> pythonasnake: Guided uses the entire HDD
<bruenig> Hilikus, get a small drive and use rsync
<BarryToeman> brett_h: i had this issue too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/141001/comments/14
<pythondasnake> aBound but is says continuopus free space?  If xp is not on free space that doesn't sound right?
<kane77> zechs, when you are in the directory just type ./<filename> (replace filename with filename you want to run
<eses> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<aBound> pythonasnake: Probably means unallocated space
<zechs> kane 77 ahhh cool ok it works thx!
<pythondasnake> mmm
<kane77> zechs, np...
<pythondasnake> Well, now I'm a bit nervous.. I don't want to delete any partitions by mistake
<kane77> zechs, there usually isn't need to log in as root...
<pythondasnake> Manual ?
<aBound> pythonasnake: Unallocated space is free space on partitions
<BarryToeman> brett_h: or add "-dpi 96" to >login window>security>configure Xserver>command line
<soundray> aBound: no, it isn't
<aBound> pythonasnake: Can't blame ya
<aBound> soundray: Unallocated space is usually free space am I not right?
<zechs> kane77 the need was for making the install directory in /usr i think
<soundray> aBound: no
<pythondasnake> I'm not sure.. I'll take your word for it but I would think it's unpartitioned space
<kane77> zechs, yes, but I meant to log into gnome as root...
<aBound> soundray: then you tell me what exactly it means
<jelousbuddy> irc://irc.dingalingz.net/misfits
<soundray> pythondasnake: you've got it right. What are you trying to do -- resize your Windows partition?
<Undead_Zeus> How do I boost volume for my input device?
<pike_> pythondasnake: worst case scenario you lose everything. we always need bug reports
<pythondasnake> haha pike
<pythondasnake> soundray Yes.. Unless it does this for you..
<pythondasnake> I probably want atleast 120 GB I would think
<aBound> soundray: As far as I know Unallocated space is just a partition that's empty
<Undead_Zeus> How do I boost volume for an input device?
<lauriexxx> help, can anyone guide me through upgrading from feisty fawn, to the new gutsy gibbon, can seem to do it via update manager, anybody got a good old command line???
<kazol> wols: ?
<masteroc> hey guys, i cant read any cd's from my cd drive, but ubutu shows that it is there, and i can burn cd's with it
<pythondasnake> If I do it myself.. Where would I do that? BIOS ?
<Undead_Zeus> How do I boost volume of an input device??
<lauriexxx> help, can anyone guide me through upgrading from feisty fawn, to the new gutsy gibbon,I can't seem to do it via update manager, anybody got a good old command line???
<pythondasnake> Undead_Zeus you're no boosting the volume.. I think your tunning the IMPEDence levels for a mic.. I would go to the source of your mic
<jpolonia> hello , i would like to know , if i can find a kernel for ubuntu 7.10 for i686
<jpolonia> hello , i would like to know , if i can find a kernel for ubuntu 7.10 for i686
<Undead_Zeus> pythondasnake: How do I do that?
<Chousuke> jpolonia: you should use the generic kernel
<pythondasnake> To tell you the truth Undead_Zeus I have been using XP for so long I don't know using UBUNTU.. I would check your sound card where ever that i located and it normally would just have an option to boost
<masteroc> why cant i read any cd's or dvd's from my drive, but i can still burn it
<pythondasnake> I have been using UBUNTU for about 3 minutes :)
<brett_h> BarryToeman: thanks
<pythondasnake> Here I'll look for you Undead_zeus
<jpolonia> the happend is , i have a laptop with amd64
<jpolonia> the happend is , i have a laptop with amd64
<aBound> pythonasnake: hehe you'll eventually get used to it
<Undead_Zeus> thanks pythondasnake
<Gekone> Buonanotte a tutti.
<kbrooks> pythondasnake, (we know what you mean, but...) capitalizing names creates a mental nightmare when you read channel logs. also, it's unnecessary.
<jpolonia> and ubuntu 7.10 is so slowly
<jpolonia> and ubuntu 7.10 is so slowly
<Agiofws> kane77,   apt-get install build-essential does not fiond the package on the cd
<Agiofws> so the only way is net ?
<delfos> hi, got a simple question, how could I or what should I write to keep using a console after executing 'sudo gedit', i mean keep the program openned and continue writing more commands in the same console?
<Chousuke> jpolonia: your lines appear twice for some reason
<aBound> jpolonia: wanting to find a kernel that supposedly supports 64-Bit?
<pythondasnake> sorry
<aLeSD> hi all
<Chousuke> jpolonia: anyway, getting a i686 kernel isn't going to fix the slowness
<Chousuke> an*
<kane77> Agiofws, you wanted to install it from the cd?
<aLeSD> how can I install mac4lin in the 7.10 ?
<michael11> no ones on the xubuntu channel = (
<aLeSD> I can't find the package in the repository
<kbrooks> pythondasnake, no need to apologize a lot ;-) just type ubuntu, or Ubuntu
<Agiofws> yes
<Agiofws> kane77,
<michael11> can anyone here me?
<jpolonia> I need a kernel i686
<Jack_Sparrow> I installed gutsy on a dell c610, setup the video and got desktop effects (all) working fine.  then after the update, I get no effects, xorg is still showing correct refresh rates etc.. any ideas
<inzeo> micahel11: yes we here ya
<kbrooks> pythondasnake, and i meant to say "capitalizing each letter of a name"
<Cpudan80> michael11: Gotta ask your question first
<inzeo> michael11: yes
<kane77> Agiofws, sorry I misread then.. uncomment the line :)
<Chousuke> jpolonia: again, why?
<noname6243> What is the best way to to test for faulty memory
<aBound> aLeSD: I think it has to be manually installed from a .tar package
<mathen_> I managed to install a 'theme' for Ubuntu which I don't want, how do I reset to default?
<void^> jpolonia: no you don't. focus on finding the real issue.
<kane77> noname6243, mem86
<inzeo> noname6243: have you tried the memory test off the live Ubuntu cd?
<Cpudan80> noname6243: memtest86+, its one of the boot choices from grub
<Agiofws> arggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<aLeSD> aBound: ah :(
<michael11> i have gusty gibbon xubuntu on a comp with random parts and i need to figure out how to get youtube to come in a better fps
<pythondasnake> Looks like it's under system Undead_Zeus
<aBound> aLeSD: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/ << Mac4Lin
<mathen_> How do you reset all visual effects (themes, boarders, icons etc) to default?
<Undead_Zeus> Thanks, pythondasnake :)
<aLeSD> aBound: ok
<noname6243> sorry X just crashed
<soundray_> pythondasnake: sorry, I missed a bit -- how are you getting on?
<aetos> .
<noname6243> what did you say
<aBound> aLeSD: Unless you can find a script to automatically install it for you
<noname6243> lol
<Undead_Zeus> pythondasnake: I am not sure that helps... but thanks anyways
<kbrooks> michael11, may i do some computing education?
<jpolonia> your think the kernel, it'ns the problem?
<wols> michael11: what flash version and what videocard driver?
<noname6243> What was the best way to test for faulty memory?
<pythondasnake> System>>preferences Undead_Zeus
<inzeo> mathen_: if you go to System - Preferences - Appearance - just select the Human theme
<wols> noname6243: memtest
<inzeo> mathen_: that should be the default theme
<pythondasnake> soundray oh I just burned an iso image and am running off that..
<mathen_> The border (at the top) still has the "Orange theme" and it's size 32
<Chousuke> jpolonia: most likely it isn't.
<michael11> i have xubuntu latest version i have installed flash player 9 for it and i need to figure out how to get the videos in a faster fps it is extremely slow fps and the frames don't keep up with the sounds
<inzeo> mathen_: did you change the fonts?
<Undead_Zeus> pythondasnake: i have already been to volume control, and turned up my microphone input, or at least i thought i have. no better results
<aBound> jpolonia: When you installed Ubuntu did you download the 32-Bit version or 64-Bit version
<inzeo> mathen_: the default font is serif i believe
<jpolonia> what could it be?
<noname6243> how can I fix : Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe memtester 2.93.1-3.1
<noname6243>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)?
<mathen_> There's a huge "Firefox" icon insted of the normal one..
<jpolonia> 64 bit version
<mathen_> which refuse me to change the size to lower then 32
<pythondasnake> Undead_Zeus: I am looking
<Jack_Sparrow> michael11: have you configed not only your video card but your monitor sync rates in your xorg
<michael11> xorg? no i don't think so
<inzeo> mathen_: is the firefox icon located in the panel?
<aBound> jpolnia: Ubuntu still slow hmmm could be the many packages installed or just assuming a kernel issue
<michael11> how do i do so Jack_Sparrow?
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: how do sync rates slow down video? not as if there is any sync lower than 25fps...
<Agiofws> http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=olivesta1.jpg
<mathen_> It is inzeo right to the Program
<mathen_> If I click it, I get into the Program menu
<Agiofws> kane77,  thanks though
<inzeo> mathen: if you right click on the panel, what is the panel size?
<michael11> how do i sync my moniter and video card?
<mathen_> 23
<wols> michael11: what videodriver do you use?
<inzeo> mathen: hmm, not sure....
<soundray_> pythondasnake: if you select a disk to install to and click Next, you'll get to choose a resize option.
<michael11> i use a nvida one i don't know
<jpolonia> aBound: 64 bit version
<Chousuke> jpolonia: if you have 64-bit ubuntu installed and it's slow, try installing the i386 version
<Ildjarn> kane77: I installed the one from the hp website and it still doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: If your card and monitor are not setup right they slow everything down
<Chousuke> jpolonia: for most users, it's the safer choice.
<gonnaeatthat> I need help with nvidia drivers, when i load them max screen res I can get is 800x600
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: a monitgor never slows down a PC duh!
<wols> gonnaeatthat: pastebin your xorg logs
<pythondasnake> soundray: Well I made it that far and then was instructed I didn't have space.. I was confused because I figure there is no way I'm using all 500 GB with xp ?
<gonnaeatthat> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: It effects what you see... duh
<Ildjarn> kane77: When I did sudo ndiswrapper -m, it said module configuration already contains alias directive
<gonnaeatthat> my xorg.conf?
<michael11> wols: i use a Nvida driver i do not know witch one but how do i get it to sync?
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: do you have a monitor that can display at a lower fps than 25?
<mathen_> If I kill the entire panel, hwo dO I get it back.. . inzeo
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: Clueless
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: I know you are. please answer my question
<inzeo> mathen_: i'm not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: Please joion me in ubuntu-ops if you want to diccuss it
<kane77> Ildjarn, it's pretty tricky with these cards.. my friend has the same wireless, and for him it only works if both modules (ndiswrapper and bcm43xx) are enabled...
<soundray_> pythondasnake: you shouldn't click on "Use largest continuous free space" if your partition covers your entire disk (even if it has free space)
<michael11> i think i figured out why my fps was crappy
<Ildjarn> kane77: I tried with both enabled, and with bcm43xx disabled
<pythondasnake> Well I clicked Manual
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: it's a ubuntu support question, not a ops question. calling others clueless might be a ubuntu-ops related matter I dunno, tho
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: If you do not have your hardware setup correctly... you will not get the fps you hope for
<Jordan_U> Ildjarn, What chipset do you have exactly?
<jpolonia> i dosen't matter i have amd turion x2?
<kbrooks> does anyone here want a computing lesson? :-)
<AgentHeX> any idea why i sometimes get a black screen when a window opens fullscreen in compiz?
<soundray_> pythondasnake: you shouldn't click that either. Only select the target hard disk drive.
<Ildjarn> Jordan_U: BCM94311MCG mini PCI
<Agiofws> http://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lottiahf1.jpg http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3sheetspe4.jpg http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=olivesta1.jpg
<daco> not a ubuntu specific question but i seem lost in all net howtos. All I want to do is direct connection between linux and win98. Anybody free to guide me trough?
<Jordan_U> AgentHeX, Nvidia card?
<wols> Jack_Sparrow: the question is how the monitor influences the fps. it cannot. it has no bearing on berformance. it has bearing on framerate, on resolution, etc. but not on "speed" of the PC
<AgentHeX> yeah.  actually, not so much a black screen as it is a black window
<pythondasnake> soundray I'm reluctant to re-partition the drive because to be honest I have never done it before and don't want to experiment and end up losing valuables..
<pythondasnake> I didn't see multiple partitions as an option
<wols> pythondasnake: backup. and you will need to have some free unparititioned space for ubuntu ot install
<pythondasnake> Yeah..
<soundray_> pythondasnake: data you haven't backed up is data you don't want
<aBound> pythonasnake: I can suggest that to partition your HDD you can download partedmagic or gparted burn them to a disc and then partition the HDD from there
<Jordan_U> pythondasnake, You can also use wubi, but it's still Beta IIRC
<Jordan_U> !wubi | pythondasnake
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubotu> pythondasnake: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<jpolonia> i dosen't matter i have amd turion x2?
<pythondasnake> I'll check it out thanks
<cysmtz> /fsdf
<waseem> hey, does anyone know how to connect a usb controller to ubuntu?
<kbrooks> pythondasnake, read the factoid carefully. UNOFFICIAL
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: wubi is not a good idea...  it can trash your ntfs
<void^> wols: it can have an effect if you use vsync, or things like compiz that (try to) fix their framerate to the monitor's refresh rate by default
<wols> Associat0r: ubuntu should support pretty much all usb controllers. what is the issue?
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, How?
<soundray_> wols: don't confuse. pythondasnake would be best served by the auto-resize function, which would create the needed free space by resizing.
<mathen_> How do I reset all visual effects (border at the top "Program, System, etc") and icons at desktop and textformat and all such. I managed to install a theme which I can't get rid of. Please help me, quite new to ubuntu.
<kbrooks> pythondasnake, you will receive no support for wubi here. maybe for the individual applications, but not for wubi itself.
<wols> void^: but not slow down video playback. cause the framerate cannot go lower than 25 fps...
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: Let me see if I can find the link.. but you are running linux on an ntfs system.. not ext3..
<pythondasnake> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78155.html  Undead_Zeus: hope this helps??
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, so?
<waseem> well i connected the usb controller but dont know how to check if it is working
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, I know how wubi works
<matute> hi!!!
<aBound> I used Wubi before tried it once didn't boot my machine up after a successful install
<waseem> i tried in gxmame but it doesnt respond so im guessing its not working
<wols> waseem: usb controllers can't be "connected": they are built into your mobo. you mean a usb device. which device?
<void^> wols: oh, i've seen some really ugly configuration failures on compiz systems. but yes, it shouldn't affect X clients, just what the user gets to see.
<waseem> a usb gaming pad
<Jordan_U> aBound, Were you at least still able to boot Windows or did it completely screw up ntldr?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: I dont have the link in this pc...  but it was quite clear .. I googled up wubi problems and the list is endless.. all types of issues
<aBound> Jordan_U: Wasn't able to boot Windows or Ubuntu
<Associat0r> wols?
<Ildjarn> So, anyone knows how to fix it?
<enigmata> I need some help getting my audio to work in gutsy. I already tried troubleshooting at ubuntu forums.
<enigmata> any suggestions
<enigmata> ?\
<soundray_> Ildjarn: fix what?
<IamReck> enigmata, double click on the sound icon
<Jordan_U> aBound, You should file a bug if you havn't already, wubi is supposed to be the "safer" way because it does not require repartitioning, that it screwed up ntldr is unacceptable ( and should be easily avoidable )
<Loaxes> I hate myself and I want to die: I've been going at trying to get my laptop to dual boot for a week, I finally give up, and a week later, just now, after weeks of not touching it, I boot it up, and it gives me the option to dual boot.
<Ildjarn> soundray_: I can't get my wireless to work
<mathen_> I installed this theme, http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/3, it says I have to uninstall it manually. How do I do that?
<Ildjarn> soundray-: When I did sudo ndiswrapper -m, it said module configuration already contains alias directive
<IamReck> enigmata, unmute everything and turn it  up to full volume
<aBound> Jordan_U: they probably fixed it though seeing as I did this a while back like a couple of months back
<riddareralf> I accidentally removed my ~/config folder, what did I delete?
<belkorin> Hey, does anyone know how I can set up my computer so that it shares internet that is coming in on the ethernet port over an ad-hoc wireless network?
<enigmata> <IamReck> already did it
<RichiH> !find wx-config
<unop> riddareralf, ~/config or ~/.config ?
<josspyker> belkorin:use firestarter
<ubotu> Package/file wx-config does not exist in gutsy
<aBound> Jordan_U: also seeing as Wubi is in Beta that's most likely the cause of the issue hehe
<soundray_> Ildjarn: have you tried using a native driver?
<Mo0oSaH> riddareralf you deleted all the configurations that you might have setup for certain programs
<Ildjarn> soundray_: Yes. It installs fine, but doesn't find my wireless network
<Jordan_U> aBound, What exactly happened, did you see a boot menu at all when you started the computer?
<soundray_> Ildjarn: which one is it?
<IamReck> enigmata, dunno what to tell you.  Are you sure all of your hardware is set up right?  speakers turned up and plugged in? etc.?
<riotkittie> lulz. the unfunny one /msg'ed me with  a lame command to delete /
<Ildjarn> soundray-: BCM94311MCG mini PCI
<mathen_> Anyone have any idea?, please!
<aBound> Jordan_U: The grub menu came up and I hit enter on Ubuntu then it just went black and stayed there
<gonnaeatthat> who was the guy helping on nvidia issues?
<riotkittie> errr wrong channel. ;x
<riddareralf> unop, Mo0oSaH: I deleted the ~/config folder
<enigmata> <IamReck> I also already set it to ALSA. I think its a driver issue. I'm running 82801h (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<gonnaeatthat> I figured mine out had to change my screen properties to generic and set resolution that way, rather than use the model/serial
<soundray_> Ildjarn: I think you should try the fwcutter approach
<aBound> like it was stalling
<IamReck> can't help you
<riddareralf> were going to remove .cedega but it froze so I pressed twice and .config went also
<Jordan_U> aBound, Did you use the wubi from the Ubuntu 7.10 install CD?
<aBound> or waiting for something to load apparently didn't want to boot
<belkorin> josspyker, do i have to have it start the firewall for the connection sharing to work?
<unop> riddareralf, ~/config is not something i recognise -- it might be a folder for user configurations for programs you have installed -- in otherwords, all customizations you have made to applications have disappeared
<waseem> Wols you there
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray_: this might help him/her  http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<josspyker> belkorin:yes
<aBound> Jordan_U: never knew Wubi was on the Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD/Install CD
<belkorin> ok
<riddareralf> unop: I meant ~/.config ofcourse
<crdlb> riddareralf: you mean ~/.config ?
<mathen_> I installed this theme, http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/3, it says I have to uninstall it manually. How do I do that?
<riddareralf> yes
<soundray_> Jack_Sparrow: thank you. Did you see that, Ildjarn ^^?
<unop> riddareralf, same same
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<riddareralf> unop: alright
<aBound> Jordan_U: Was on Windows XP Home downloaded Wubi installed it from there rebooted tried to load Ubuntu screen went black
<crdlb> oops scrolled up
<Jordan_U> aBound, It's not really full Wubi, it just let's you boot from the install CD without changing any BIOS settings
<josspyker> belkorin:it works for me,but I share interconnection wireless to eth
<soundray_> Ildjarn: there is also a forums thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920 (I don't know how good it is)
<enigmata> <IamReck> ALC262 Analog ALSA
<crdlb> riddareralf: actually you don't lose much
<insp12> I am having a white screen problem with Gutsy and Compiz, on an ATI card
<Ildjarn> soundray_: Okay, I'll try that and be back
<aBound> Jordan_U: I see
<crdlb> riddareralf: gnome configuration goes in ~/.gconf
<enigmata> Forgive me for whining, but I can't get any audio at all.
<insp12> has anyone had experience with this?
<bosco> i have a question about wifi in ubuntu
<belkorin> josspyker, would the local network connected device be the wireless card that I'm trying to share over?
<wols> insp12: what driver?
<riddareralf> crdlb: thank god
<enigmata> Forgive me for whining, but I can't get any audio at all.
<confrey> hi everybody
<insp12> wols: I have tried lots of different ones, and I was finally able to get the restricted ones working by tweaking the xconf
<unop> hi
<Jordan_U> enigmata, Is this a new problem or has sound never worked on this computer with Ubuntu?
<crdlb> riddareralf: some apps use ~/.config though (all apps should)
<wols> insp12: they don't support compiz (no aiglx support)
<bosco> i am using an atheros wireless card in my laptop i have downloaded the windows drivers and tried to set it up via ndisgtk it does not work i then installed mad-wifi and it still does not work any help
<insp12> wols: but now im also getting the Mesa thing that I keep reading about when I do the fglrxinfo
<josspyker> belkorin:share the card which is connected to the internet
<Jordan_U> wols, They do now, though very poorly
<aBound> Well I'm off guys take it easy :-)
<wols> insp12: then your fglrx drivers are not configured correctly either
<crdlb> wols: technically the problem is that they don't support texture_from_pixmap. AIGLX is just a means to that end :)
<insp12> The cube works, kind of, its 2 panels but they rotate and have reflection
<enigmata> <Jordan_U> Hasn't worked since I installed Gutsy
<wols> Jordan_U: they have drivers new enough for it in gutsy?
<bosco> i am using an atheros wireless card in my laptop i have downloaded the windows drivers and tried to set it up via ndisgtk it does not work i then installed mad-wifi and it still does not work any help
<insp12> wols: should I reinstall the ones from the ATi site?
<belkorin> josspyker: so if eth0 is my ethernet card, and eth1 is my wireless card, i should have both internet connected network device and local network connected device set to eth0?
<waseem> my usb game pads are showin up in device manager but dont respond in gxmame (a game)
<enigmata> <Jordan_U> I'm running 82801h (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Jordan_U> enigmata, wols The AIGLX compatible drivers were released after Gutsy, but I do *not* recommend upgrading to the newer drivers, they are buggy.
<wols> insp12: they aren't supported
<crdlb> insp12: oh it's working fine then
<josspyker> belkorin:thats the idea
<insp12> but there is a white screen instead of the windows
<gonnaeatthat> bosco you have the nm-applet installed?
<crdlb> insp12: just change General Options>Desktop Size>Horizontal Virtual Size in ccsm
<crdlb> oh
<Jordan_U> enigmata, Is everything turned up and unmuted in alsamixer?
<wols> Jordan_U: hence: no compiz with fglrx. except with xgl, but lets not go there please
<enigmata> <Jordan_U> Some noise is better than none...
<gonnaeatthat> also bosco did you hit the function key related to wifi?
<enigmata> <Jordan_U> Some noise is better than none...
<insp12> ! that sounds pretty good, brb
<dis4ever> sometimes i got disconnected (wireless). any ideas
<bosco> gonnaeatthat:  nm-applet  explain
<enigmata> <IamReck> All systems are loud.
<josspyker> belkorin:it works for me the other way around,wireless internet to eth0
<dis4ever> what is the best binary news reader
<talcite> hey guys, I'm having a problem starting ubuntu server
<gonnaeatthat> bosco it is necessary to get wireless to work with some cards hold on let me see the real name
<talcite> it's stuck on loading rc.local scripts
<telexicon> How can I tell ubuntu to load a framebuffer driver on boot? I want to use vga=791 but all it lets me use are the simple vga console resolutions instead of vesafb ones
<insp12> crdlb: what should I change it to?
<IamReck> enigmata, idk what to tell you, can't help sry.
<insp12> crdlb: its at 2 right now
<wols> talcite: what did you put in rc.local then?
<enigmata> <IamReck> How do I get those buggy drivers installed?
<talcite> wols: absolutely nothing
<talcite> wols: I checked it, it just says return 0
<crdlb> insp12: 4, but if you have white windows then your problem is not just that
<soundray_> talcite: can you boot in recovery mode?
<belkorin> josspyker: so what do I do now to make the ad-hoc network?
<unop> telexicon, have you tried reconfiguring the xserver ?
<IamReck> enigmata, i do not know. google your hardware and linux driver.
<wols> talcite: then it does this and returns immediately
<talcite> soundray_: lemme try
<gonnaeatthat> bosco you have wifi enabled?
<IamReck> thats as far as I can help you.
<telexicon> unop, no this is for the console.. i dont have X installed (ubuntu-server)
<enigmata> Hold on..
<gonnaeatthat> this is just to start from the beginng
<teknoprep> hey all
<pythondasnake> Partition magic looks easy enough ..
<bosco> gonnaeatthat: yes
<insp12> crdlb: yeah its not just that sadly, but it sounded like a good tip, thanks! any other possibilities?
<pythondasnake> Anyone ever use this?
<teknoprep> whats up with this... i updated ubuntu ... and now it won't hibernate anymore?
<telexicon> unop, it just says undefined video number
<teknoprep> wtf
<soundray_> pythondasnake: dangerous, though. Have you backed up?
<bascule> telexicon: it seems you need to recompile a kernel to do this, console switching to and from X gets problematic with vesafb
<dis4ever> what is best newsreader please
<insp12> is Envy worth trying again, or will it mess up the xorg.conf?
<gonnaeatthat> you have a function key on the laptop? and just making sure if you hit the fn /wifi key if light will come on
<bosco> gonnaeatthat: now when i type in sudo modprobe ndiswrapper it says module not found unlike before
<pythondasnake> soundray: semi :p
<soundray_> teknoprep: don't use this abbreviation here please
<teknoprep> soundray_, is that the best advice you can offer?
<teknoprep> soundray_, heh
<gonnaeatthat> go to system->admin->network
<wols> bosco: what atheros chip is it? madwifi is usually better to use than ndiswrapper
<IamReck> enigmata, have you done all of the following things?
<telexicon> bascule, hmm ok.. i guess ill just deal with it remotely
<IamReck> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pythondasnake> Yeah I have a lot of code saved on xp and if I lost it I would probably commit suicide
<josspyker> belkorin:just try
<teknoprep> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gonnaeatthat> check if roaming mode is enabled or if you even have wifi listed
<talcite> soundray_: it has no problem booting into recovery mode
<Chousuke> pythondasnake: so is it backed up?
<talcite> soundray_: but I have no idea why it's not booting into normal mode...
<talcite> soundray_: any ideas?
<pythondasnake> For the most part
<teknoprep> pythondasnake, back it up to a flash drive or external hdd
<bosco> gonnaeatthat:  05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<teknoprep> pythondasnake, if you need to code in windows why not just use vmware server with a windows xp running in it ?
<pythondasnake> Yeah.. I suppose you make good points
<teknoprep> pythondasnake, on your ubuntu destkop ?
<belkorin> josspyker: so go to "create wireless network" on the nm-applet?
<wols> talcite: what other S99 scripts are there?
<talcite> wols: S99?
<soundray_> talcite: while in recovery mode, have a look at /var/log/syslog and see if you find any entries relating to the failed boot
<ikonia> Do we have anyone in here with a non-flash enabled ubuntu 7.10 desktop. I'd like someone to install the flash-nonfree plugin package from the command line to verify the md5sum contained in the ubuntu meta package
<wols> talcite:yes
<gonnaeatthat> bosco you network manager installed
<teknoprep> non-flash ?
<Jordan_U> pythondasnake, Anything that important to you should be backed up anyway, what if your HDD dies tomorrow?
<gonnaeatthat> it should work you may need network manager
<kitofhawaii> pythondasnake: $99 for a usb hard drive is cheap insurance :)
<bosco> gonnaeatthat: yes
<teknoprep> wt heck is non-flash enabled?
<wols> teknoprep: someone who hasn't flash installed right now
<josspyker> belkorin:give it a try
<insp12> has anyone gotten compiz to run on an ATI X card?
<pythondasnake> Yeah Like I said with the exception of some small applications everything is backed up on disks
<teknoprep> oh adobe flash
<insp12> I have seen some videos on youtube that show it is possible
<wols> insp12: what ati chip do you have?
<insp12> x1300
<pythondasnake> Coding through vitual server might be slow:P
<wols> insp12: not really
<belkorin> josspyker: no good, that disconnects me from eth0
<pythondasnake> To answer whoever said that's question
<teknoprep> ikonia, ok here is what you need to do
<gonnaeatthat> you have ths trength signal in your toolbar?
<mikebeecham> Hi Guys....I have recently installed Ubuntu 7.10 and have just tried my IPOD nano on it for the first time....for some reason I can delete tracks off it...but when I go to add tracks Rhythmbox tells me that there is no space left?
<insp12> wols: i have seen that its supported, at least on teh youtube "show off my linux" videos
<ikonia> teknoprep: pardon ?
<teknoprep> ikonia, the tar.gz files gets saved to a temporary location after you try to apt-get it
<wols> insp12: it is not
<ikonia> teknoprep: yes, I'm aware of what happens in the install thanks.
<soundray_> pythondasnake: don't use partition magic. Your best chance of ending up with a working dual-boot system is if you let Ubuntu resize your Windows partition. Follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<wols> insp12: you can try with xserver-xgl. good luck, you will need it
<josspyker> belkorin:try to find the wireless connection on the other computer?
<gonnaeatthat> how can i enter someones name prior to my response my xchat doesnt seem to want to
<teknoprep> ikonia, then do this... cd /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree
<mikebeecham> Would anyone have experience with Rhythmbox and Ipod's?
<belkorin> josspkyer: definitly disconnects me
<mikebeecham> do I need to reformat?
<insp12> man, its been such a fight, I can't believe there are no leads. I feel like its so close, I fought with xservers and all that during the week
<teknoprep> ikonia, then do this ... tar xvzf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<inzeo> mikebeecham: i've used an ipod with rhythmbox before
<bosco> gonnaeatthat: so what do i do now lol
<insp12> and now I finally have the "restricted" drivers running
<kitofhawaii> pythondasnake: it can be slow, but it depends. generally when running it in a vm environment, people trim down the OS anyway, so it winds up running comparably to the bloat they'd run if it were a fully installed desktop
<talcite> soundray_: it's really weird... It just stops at the cron jobs, after the NTP sever exits
<insp12> and at a pretty high res
<ikonia> teknoprep: what are you telling me to do ?
<gonnaeatthat> bosco you have signal strength in toolbar?
<ikonia> teknoprep: I'm aware of how the flash plugin works
<insp12> but this white screen wont let me see anything
<gonnaeatthat> or a networking icon?
<teknoprep> ikonia, oh nvm then
<talcite> soundray_: and it has a bunch of messages about IPtables blocking packets
<bosco> gonnaeatthat: no not at all
<soundray_> talcite: is it a fresh install?
<mikebeecham> inzeo...it's almost as though it did delete the tracks, but they are still on there...the error message I get is "Error Transferring Track.  No space left of the resourc"
<gonnaeatthat> okay reinstall network manager
<teknoprep> ikonia, do you know why hibernate isn't owrking after i update ?
<ikonia> teknoprep: I'm asking someone to attempt to install it via the command line to verfiy the md5 sum of the package it downloads
<gonnaeatthat> applications add/remove programs
<teknoprep> oh ok
<gonnaeatthat> find it that way
<ikonia> teknoprep: why would I know that, you've told me nothing about your problem
<bosco> gonnaeatthat: ok doking that now
<teknoprep> ikonia, did you fix it i suppose?
<gonnaeatthat> see if it loads
<talcite> soundray_: well "fresh" yes, but it's been awhile since I've booted it up
<belkorin> josspkyer: when I connect to a wireless network, it disconnects me from the wired network
<ikonia> teknoprep: did I fix it ? did I fix that ?
<ikonia> what
<josspyker> belkorin,it works for me,but only sharing ra0 (wireless connected to the router) eth0 to an old laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: there may be a trash folder on your "Device"  now...
<waseem> has anyone here used gxmame before?
<talcite> soundray_: almost 2 months actually
<kitofhawaii> pythondasnake: i.e., i find people use about 1/4 or less of the features in the vm environment so it all equals out
<pythondasnake> Maybe I will just put together a machine and have it be 100 percent Ubuntu :p..
<teknoprep> ikonia, well hibernate was working at fresh install 100% ok... now hibernating doesn't work at all... after i did the ubuntu updates
<soundray_> talcite: did you do anything to configure iptables?
<teknoprep> ikonia, i didn't change anything.. just did updates
<talcite> soundray_: I did configure them, yes
<insp12> k, I installed xserver-xgl
<pythondasnake> mm Kitofhawaii: I will check it out thanks
<talcite> soundray_: that shouldn't be a problem though should it?
<insp12> any last hints before I reboot and fight this out again?
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: not that I can see
<ikonia> teknoprep: that pretty much zero information to go on, ask the channel rather than one person. Report as much inforamation as you can
<insp12> I know to pray to the linux gods and all that
<deckard> how do I restart sound server on my laptop
<teknoprep> ikonia, already asked ... no one knows anything of this
<inzeo> mikebeecham: are you looking at your IPOD through nautilus as well?
<teknoprep> ikonia, or is too busy
<insp12> but anything else I should keep in mind?
<talcite> soundray_: you've got to be kidding me... It was waiting for me to press enter...
<soundray_> talcite: no, it shouldn't -- just wanted to make sure this wasn't some unintended effect of something else
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: I know my generic had that issue... look for hidden files
<teknoprep> ikonia, what can you do ya know.. other ppl are having this issue.. no real fix tho
<deckard> somehow when coming back from hibernate I lose sound
<talcite> soundray_: I feel like an idiot now >.>'
<bosco> gonnaeatthat: did that and still nothing
<mikebeecham> inzeo...not through sudo...but through normal nautlius
<soundray_> talcite: on what?
<ikonia> teknoprep: why are you telling me this ?
<gonnaeatthat> okay bosco hold on
<talcite> soundray_: at loading rc.local scripts 0.o
<deckard> is there away to restart it ??
<teknoprep> ikonia, you seemed to know what you are talking about.. but i see you actually have no clue and will leave you alone now
<inzeo> mikebeecham: okay, and like Jack_Sparrow said, did you try showing hidden files?
<cs82> can anyone help me with my problem? I have a gateway c210x every version of gusty I install the display goes out if I unplug the power
<talcite> soundray_: ahh well, thanks for your help =D
<soundray_> talcite: hmm, strange. Glad you located the problem, though
<ikonia> teknoprep: I have no clue, you have no idea what I do/do not know
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: inzeo I have tried Ctrl+H....nothing extra shows up
<pythondasnake> Don't unplug the power :P
<MrD1nkles_> I was given this instruction--  Find HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\ -- in following the this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303509, What is this instruction and how do i find what there asking?
<teknoprep> ikonia, i know you have no idea what i am talking about...
<bascule> telexicon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/27669
<deckard> somehow when coming back from hibernate I lose sound, is there a way to restart
<inzeo> have you tried mikebeecham: unmounting and remounting?
<deckard> sound services
<teknoprep> ikonia, and thats enough for me to not talk to you now
<taff> ikonia download  easy umbuntu  from their  web site
<soundray_> teknoprep: you seem to have a talent at making yourself unpopular
<teknoprep> ikonia, you seem very insecure also
<pike_> deckard: maybe sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mikebeecham> inzeo
<ikonia> teknoprep: because you have given me no information on your problem other than "it doesn't suspend"
<mikebeecham> nope
<teknoprep> soundray_, sometimes
<slaytanic> I just configured twinview for my dual head setup and I've got a problem, lots of windows pop up in the middle, even the login screen which is really annoying. Any way around that?
<deckard> pike_, thanks trying
<teknoprep> ikonia, doesn't hibernate
<ikonia> taff: why do I need easy ubuntu ?
<teknoprep> ikonia, after doing updates
<ikonia> teknoprep: thats not enough information
<teknoprep> ikonia, i would expect this to be a common problem
<gonnaeatthat> bosco: you said you finished loading madwifi drivers right
<ikonia> teknoprep: its not a common problem, there are many reasons hibernation can fail
<teknoprep> ikonia, i find no answer on the forums except a possible problem with nvidia xorg.conf settings but that doesn't apply to me as i use ATI
<bosco> gonnaeatthat: soposidly how do i check that
<kitofhawaii> teknoprep: what video card do you have? also, if you expect top flight support, you know...you can pay for it. we're just trying to help
<gonnaeatthat> im not sure lol
<gonnaeatthat> is your network WPA?
<teknoprep> kitofhawaii, ati 7500 mobilty
<taff> to load flash and all codecs in to umbuntu automatically
<gonnaeatthat> hold on let me look too
<mikebeecham> inzeo: unmounting (removing) and mounting again showed nothing new
<teknoprep> kitofhawaii, ibm t40 thinkpd
<ikonia> teknoprep: I'm aware of many reasons for hibernation to work/fail, but I'll keep that information for people who don't insult me
<gonnaeatthat> is your wireless status led lit up on laptop?
<gonnaeatthat> if madwifi driver is loaded it should be working
<teknoprep> ikonia, thats fine i'll be able to fix it on my own .. just asked here to see if i could fix it faster
<ikonia> taff: I am perfectly capable of installing flash, re-read my original question of why I wanted someone to do a test .
<MrD1nkles_> I was given this instruction--  Find HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\ -- in following the this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303509, What is this instruction and how do i find what there asking?
<ikonia> teknoprep: good luck
<gonnaeatthat> bosco: im trying to read if others had any other errors, only other thing is wpa support i had the same issue with my intel wireless
 * ikonia puts his laptop into hibernate
<kitofhawaii> teknoprep: how are you attempting to hibernate?
<waseem> usb game pad not working in gxmame can somebody help
<waseem> please
<dev_noob> Potentially noob Q.  InUbuntu Studio using KDE, where is the restricted device manager?
<kitofhawaii> teknoprep: system -> quit -> hibernate doesn't work?
<bosco> gonnaeatthat: the network is open and not encrypted
<taff> tell me i missed it
<teknoprep> kitofhawaii, i have tried 2 ways with same result.... closing lid... or clicking the power button at top right and then clicking hibernate
<helpMeplease123> can someone help me with sugarcrm + oscommerce intergration  question
<helpMeplease123> on ubuntu
<spezi|Fanta> system -> preferences -> theme << i dont have a "theme" in my menu
<teknoprep> kitofhawaii, both end up making my computer look like its going to hibernate .. but it just brings me back to the locked out password screen
<gonnaeatthat> you check status light?
<zechs> I have mathematica for linux--anyone else? Somehow, I can't see 3d plots... can someone help?
<gonnaeatthat> my laptop turns all wifi off sometimes
<ikonia> taff: I believe the md5sum of the tar file used in the ubuntu meta package has changed on the adobe site, however I'd like someone to try a clean install of flash to verify that it is not my mirror issuing an outdated package and that the md5 has changed as there is no bug launched
<ikonia> helpMeplease123: there are official support channels for that
<Alyxander> ok heres something interesting
<bildpunkt> if i watch a move (mplayer-nogui) after 10-15 minutes the screen gets blank and i have to move my mouse to get the screen active again. i disabled all settings in system -> preferences -> screensaver but it did not help. what can i do?
<helpMeplease123> yes the support channel are pretty quiet
<helpMeplease123> :(
<Alyxander> my home page actually causes a 10% increase in cpu activity
<ikonia> helpMeplease123: use the support mailing list or if possible forums
<Alyxander> but google.com doesent
<Alyxander> wonder y?
<ikonia> helpMeplease123: this channel is for ubuntu support
<ikonia> Alyxander: different code on the pages
<insp12> holy shit its working
<Alyxander> maybe one is netvibes the other is plain old google
<nickrud> bildpunkt: you can run xset -dpms before running mplayer , that should disable the screen blanking
<helpMeplease123> hmm ok
<ikonia> insp12: there is NO need for that language
<FluxD> !language | insp12
<ubotu> insp12: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<insp12> whoa
<insp12> nice
<insp12> my bad
<bildpunkt>  nickrud: thank you i will try this
<spezi|Fanta> i dont have any "theme" menu - do i have to install it first?
<insp12> well, its running, its going really slow, but its running. does anyone have a solution for the speed problem? or am I shunned for pottymouth?
<bosco> i am using an atheros wireless card in my laptop i have downloaded the windows drivers and tried to set it up via ndisgtk it does not work i then installed mad-wifi and it still does not work any help
<littlebear> what room do i need to go to to get advice with 2 packages i am trying to install
<littlebear> im trying to install flash
<ikonia> littlebear: are the package from ubuntu ?
<froh> hey, i've told my dhcpd to listen to eth0 only, but netstat says it listens to 0.0.0.0 . how can i force it to listen to just eth0?
<ikonia> littlebear: your trying to install flash ?
<AgentHeX> littlebear: flash is buggered up
<littlebear> ahh
<littlebear> yeah
<ikonia> AgentHeX: is that a confirmed bug as I can't see it on launchpad
<soldats> littlebear, i believe you need plashplayer-nonfree
<dev_noob> Potentially noob Q.  In Ubuntu Studio using KDE, where is the restricted device manager?
<littlebear> i was trying to add flash to ubu so my online game would still work
<littlebear> yep i have some skills
<AgentHeX> http://rapidshare.com/files/74380214/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.html
<AgentHeX> copy to /var/cache and run "sudo aptitude reinstall flashplayer_nonfree"
<helpMeplease123> one more question : i cant seem to install sunbird on ubuntu? should i ask here or sunbird support? i tried many solution on google and it didnt work
<littlebear> i have added it all 3 ways i knwo
<waseem> preference --> hardware
<littlebear> apt-get
<ikonia> littlebear: would you mind doing "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<littlebear> synaptic package manager
<ikonia> littlebear: see if complains of a check sum errir
<ikonia> error
<littlebear> ok ill do it
<littlebear> ok
<littlebear> hang 5
<ikonia> helpMeplease123: sunbird is not pacakged for ubuntu yet
<waseem> dev noob - preferences --> hardware information
<ikonia> littlebear: certainly thank you
<littlebear> ohhh and thanks ikonia
<inzeo> ikonia: can't you get sunbird from add/remove?
<helpMeplease123> oh ok... but some people can install that i read
<ikonia> inzeo: not %100 but I don't think it's in the stable repo
<ikonia> inzeo: could be wrong though
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: did you need help with sunbird?
<Jordan_U> For some reason I need to hold down keys for ~ 1 second before a letter is actually typed
<waseem> anyone know why my usb pads are not working in gxmame?
<kane77> ikonia, isn't there package for sunbird?
<nickrud> rflol
<helpMeplease123> im the one who need help with sunbird
<inzeo> ikonia: yeah, thats possible - i know i had installed it through add/remove and used it for a bit without problem
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: no, I just packaged it up myself
<ikonia> kane77: could be, when I last used it there wasn't
<Jack_Sparrow> same here
<kane77> ikonia, there is.. I'm installing it right now.. thanx for reminding me ;)
<ikonia> kane77: ooh thats good to know, what version is out ?
<sarixe> is it possible to get madwifi working from a livecd, only having a wireless connection?
<Jordan_U> Ahh, slow keys was somehow activated ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> helpMeplease123: Here are my notes on sunbird  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47301/
<Jordan_U> sarixe, Yes, if your card is supported by the madwifi drivers that come on the LiveCD
<littlebear> ok i have a result
<nickrud> ikonia: it's 0.5 in the repos
<littlebear> Download done.
<littlebear> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<littlebear> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<ikonia> nickrud: thanks
<kane77> ikonia, 0.5
<littlebear> yeah same result as always
<ikonia> littlebear: I've just found the bug in launchpad
<sarixe> Jordan_U : Atheros 5005G
<soldats> littlebear, can y ou reinstall it
<sarixe> bleh
<SoteriouLoucas> hello
<ikonia> soldats: it will not work
<sarixe> Jordan_U : Atheros AR5005G
<sarixe> that's the one
<inzeo> littlebear: i think there is a way to deactivate the md5 check, but i simply used an older package that matched the md5 sum
<ikonia> littlebear:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/174438
<SoteriouLoucas> is anybody willing to help me ? i have a problem during uptading my system
<littlebear> im running on 32 bit
<kane77> SoteriouLoucas, can you give a bit more detail?
<SoteriouLoucas> ok
<soldats> !ask | sot
<ubotu> sot: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soldats> !ask | SoteriouLoucas
<ubotu> SoteriouLoucas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soldats> oops
<SoteriouLoucas> ok when i am trying my system
<Jordan_U> sarixe, I don't know if that is supported, do you have any reason to think it wouldn't be? Is it very new?
<soundray_> SoteriouLoucas: keep it on one line please
<kane77> SoteriouLoucas, and can you _please_ keep it in one line?
<SoteriouLoucas> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<SoteriouLoucas> i run the command into terminal and this is what i get :
<SoteriouLoucas> The following extra packages will be installed:
<SoteriouLoucas> patch
<inzeo> littlebear: do you have an AIM/yahoo/gmail, account?
<tophat> anyone know how to get the BMC43xx (4318) to get to montir mode?
<SoteriouLoucas> i am doing the command in the terminal and result is : Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<SoteriouLoucas> 'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<SoteriouLoucas> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<soundray_> SoteriouLoucas: please put the full output of sudo apt-get -f install on the pastebin
<sarixe> Jordan_U : no, it's supported with the madwifi i use here on debian, but i was just wondering if it was possible to get madwifi working on ubuntu's livecd
<pythondasnake> What Java IDE's work with Ubuntu ?
<sarixe> Jordan_U : because i wasn't sure if it came pre-installed or not
<kane77> tophat, for me (4311) it works with bcm43xx module
<kitche> tophat: bcm43xx sort of doesn't do monitor mode yet I believe or it does but it doesn't work well at least on Linux
<inzeo> SoterioLoucas: go to System - Administration - Software Sources and uncheck the CD as a source
<littlebear> inzeo: yes but i never use it lol
<soundray_> SoteriouLoucas: oh, if it's that, just go to System-Administration-Software sources and disable the CD
<kane77> pythondasnake, netbeans, eclipse, IDEA...
<SoteriouLoucas> thanx i will try it
<inzeo> littlebear: haha, i was going to send you the tarball that I used for flash that works correctly (older version for now though)
<daedalus> pythondasnake: have you tried eclipse?
<tophat> so it wont work with the ndiswrapper drivers from windows, just the restricted drivers?
<littlebear> lol i remember now i need to be registered to send pm's lol
<Jordan_U> sarixe, It comes pre-installed, and should "just work" ( Ubuntu uses network-manager by default )
<kane77> kitche, for me it works okay.. I was doing wardriving with kismet and it monitored alright...
 * littlebear goes to register again lol
<aleka> What is a good application to record stereo output from my soundcard other than Audacity? For some reason audcacity is not working for me and am wondering what other options there are...
<inzeo> littlebear: hahahah
<sarixe> Jordan_U : ok, thanks
<kitche> kane77: it might work but kismet has bcm43xx has expermental which means it's not stable :)
<daedalus> SoteriouLoucas if you don't want to mess with the disc you can comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray_> aleka: have you disabled esd? Sometimes audacity will work once you have done that.
<froh> aleka: if audacity dont work you probably have a os/setup problem
<axod> Hi I just installed ubuntu 7.10 on a T42, it was working fine, then I disabled tap to click on the touchpad, now I can move the mouse, but not click anything, and the keyboard won't do anything either... any special keys I can try to bring it back to life?
<kane77> kitche, good to know that.. (who read the docs ;) )
<littlebear> dam someone allready registered it lol
<aleka> soundray_: any pointers on how to check if esd is disabled  or how to disable it?
<aleka> I was assuming I was using ALSA
<inzeo> littlebear: haha
<soundray_> aleka: System-Preferences-Sound -- on the second tab
<kitche> kane77: and also bcm43xx driver only supports certain bcm43xx anyways
<froh> aleka: ps aux|grep esd
<axod> caps lock doesn't do anything either :(
<daedalus> axod, take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove the offending line.
<aleka> it is disabled
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: are you still here... may I pm..?
<kane77> kitche, yes, I'm kind of lucky with my 4311 as it is somewhat supported.. I still cannot connect to WPA, but that's probably because I'm dumb..
<froh> aleka: do you get a device busy error?'
<littlebear72> inzeo: registered lol
<selinuxium> Hi all, is there a way of opening microsoft document imaging files in ubutu> (*.mdi)
<aleka> I usually get error messages about the sound IO already being in use (which is what I want since I am trying to record), and one time it got working.. it was recording input from my mic
<axod> daedalus: but alt ctrl backspace won't work either
<inzeo> littlebear72: okay, is it an AIM account? if so, what's the sn?
<SoteriouLoucas> thanx guys
<SoteriouLoucas> i think is fixed
<inzeo> SoteriouLoucas? did that work for you?
<SoteriouLoucas> good night from me
<froh> aleka: the command lsof lists open files, look for /dev/asound
<littlebear72> did you get my pm i sent you ?
<kane77> selinuxium, don't think so... last time I got .mdi I had to go to windows download viewer and export it to some better format...
<daedalus> axod: I odn't know of any key combo to get you back, you might try restarting in recovery mode and fixing it fromt he command line...
<SoteriouLoucas> no soundtrays commaand work
<inzeo> littlebear72: oh yeah, i did, okay, I'll send it there along with the instructions
<selinuxium> kane77: I was worried that might be the case! :)
<draik> My friend's monitor is both TV and computer monitor. For some reason, it won't work on the tv/monitor. It is set to Monitor, but nothing displays. Where should I start looking?
<littlebear72> thanks
<aleka> I get "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate"
<littlebear72> ill need that instructions lol
<kane77> selinuxium, :/ there might be some, but I don't know of any...
<daedalus> axod there is a program called gsynaptics that might help configure the mouse...
<froh> aleka: you can set samplerate in audacity....
<nickrud> SoteriouLoucas: that would be the first thing anyone said, but there might be more wrong; run  sudo apt-get -f install  in a terminal, and paste the whole output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jack_Sparrow> draik: I have one of those dual units, the max res is only 800x600  make sure you are not trying to push it higher than it can take
<froh> aleka: some kard like 48000 (hint)
<dis4ever> a good binary newsreader please
<draik> Jack_Sparrow: It has gone up to 1024x768, which is where it was set.
<froh> aleka: card even
<froh> bye now
<Jack_Sparrow> draik: Just tossing out suggestions..
<SoteriouLoucas> nickrud i have done this also
<SoteriouLoucas> and works
<SoteriouLoucas> thanx
<draik> Jack_Sparrow: I know. I thank you for that. Just letting you know.
<inzeo> littlebear72: ok, it should be on the way
<aleka> OK, for playback and recording , audacity is using Device: OSS: /dev/dsp.. should that be changed to ALSA?
<nickrud> dis4ever: pan is about it for gnome
<littlebear72> thanks inzeo
<pythondasnake> Oh somebody answered me. I have tried Eclipse and Netbeans
<jobu1543> I have a broken software RAID1 that drops to  BusyBox upon boot. Does anyone have any suggestions/urls that might help?
<littlebear72> ok now my second issue is
<dis4ever> how to watch the headers nickrud
<aleka> and under ALSA, I have 3 options with my soundcard name and front,read and center ~)
<pythondasnake> For simple stuff I like Textpad
<inzeo> littlebear72: let me know if that works
<littlebear72> i want tu run a vmware based product
<pythondasnake> Light weight ..  bad for debugging though
<dis4ever> i downloaded headers but don't know how to see them
<littlebear72> or
<pythondasnake> So I guess it works with Ubuntu was my question
<littlebear72> a different one that does same thing
<soundray_> !enter | pythondasnake
<ubotu> pythondasnake: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<inzeo> littlebear72: i would recommend virtualbox http://www.virtualbox.org
<nickrud> dis4ever: ?? look at the header pane?
<pythondasnake> Ok, no problem
 * littlebear72 thinks inzeo is a legend lol
<taff> the following books will be of use to you   umuntu linux by william von hagen wiley publishing           umbuntu linux by keir thomas  apress press publishing  or umbuntu for non geeks by rickford grant non starch press
<inzeo> littlebear72: haha no no dude, i'm quite new to this as well
<soundray_> taff: I won't take any recommendations from you before you learn how to spell Ubuntu
<soundray_> scnr ;)
<onats> hahahaha
<littlebear72> lol
<inzeo> littlebear72: did that file work for you?
<littlebear72> more skilsl than me and i have just come back to ubuntu for the third time
<taff> or linux 2007 edition by christopher negus
#ubuntu 2007-12-08
 * nickrud was wondering what humorous thing to write about umbuntu, but soundray_  cut to the chase :)
<onats> its not that hard to spell, given you're using a keyboard
<TigranG> or a brain
<inzeo> littlebear72: skills? no, lucky encounters? perhaps haha
<taff> umbuntu
<onats> lol
<soldats> hmm some people are getting mean these days
<littlebear72> lol
<taff> answer all your questions
<onats> i don't think thats mean
<TigranG> no such thing as mean
<soldats> hah i was kidding
<TigranG> just absence of kindness  :P
<jobu1543> I have a broken software RAID1 that drops to  BusyBox upon boot. Does anyone have any suggestions/urls that might help?
<soldats> TigranG, yes
<littlebear72> i have tried it 3 times now and each time something went wrong in my life and i did not have time to learn ubu / nix and needed the comfort of a simplistic program like windoze lol
<bamsamba> can someone reccommend me a good download manager other than Kget? something as good as free-download-manager on Windows in case anyone's heard of it
<soundray_> soldats: arithmetic, harmonic or geometric mean?
<aleka> soundray_: HOw can I change the sample rate in audacity then... I should probably restart to clear whatever is using the soundcard and start from there
<littlebear72> i knew windoze well so i use it when my life runs amok
<onats> finally fixed my apt-cacher! whew!
<IamReck> bamsamba, Downthemall
<taff> read those books and you will be aswering all the questions
<inzeo> littlebear72: my main desktop runs windows, my laptop ubuntu - desktop does....games...thats it haha
 * TigranG tried to compile a kernel yesterday and learned he's dumber than he thought
<delfos> when i get to login screen the font size is really big, cant read ok, after login ubuntu prompts a window saying that the X-conf and the GNOME-conf files have different keyboard values.. Do you know ehat goes wrong?
<soldats> soundray_, hah you got me
<inzeo> littlebear72: use my laptop for everything else, including work stuff (in a windows environment)
 * nickrud thinks compiling a kernel is not a measure of intelligence, but of perseverance
<bamsamba> littlebear72, i run it on virtual box :P
<soundray_> aleka: sounds like a good plan. Sorry, I'm not the best guy to advise on audio issues, contrary to what my nick might be seen to suggest
<TigranG> nickrud: well I got it lol, wasn't hard actually, just took forever
<aleka> Heh.. that is what led me to believe you would be the 'perfect' person to bother :)
<TigranG> and then I was too lazy to build ndiswrapper for my wifi so I just went back to 2.6.22
<nickrud> the one real sound expert doesn't come around much anymore ;(
<soundray_> crimsun: would you mind having a look at aleka's issue?
<bamsamba> IamReck, well isnt downthemall a firefox ext? i can't find that using apt-get
<IamReck> bamsamba, yes it is, it runs with in firefox and its amazing.
<soldats> aleka, what was your initial problem
<Iggz> Hi, installede the kde desk-top but didn't like it - anyway, this caused umbutu to upgrade itself to kumbutu - login screen, duel desktop log, etc. How to i return it to the single boot, one desktop state? I am assuming a long command line. Anyone help? :-)
<bamsamba> heh, ok, lemme try
 * bascule knows compiling kernels is easy, configuring them takes practice and knowledge
<aleka> soldats: What is a good application to record stereo output from my soundcard other than Audacity? For some reason audcacity is not working for me and am wondering what other options there are...
<crimsun> soundray_: I lack backscroll.  What's the summary?
<xcst> nid help, how can i manage my effects in gutsy
<littlebear72> lol im going to try the vm of 2k i made for that same purpose and i also want to be able to get access to the tmd script that lets me download movies and the like that is mirc based nothign i have ever seen anywhere comes close to that finish of the tmd-recruit package
<TigranG> aleka: http://podcasting.about.com/od/creatingmp3files/ht/bitrateaudacity.htm
<jaybird7> Helo
<soundray_> aleka: please tell crimsun about the error message
<chuy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TigranG> aleka: first thing in google for change sample rate
<aleka> even when I get audacity to the point to record (which I think is recording output from the MIC) I can not play back the recorded sample
<xcst> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aleka> I get "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate"
<xcst> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<i_pk_pjers_i> wow thats alot of ppl...
<jaybird7> I am trying to get wireless to work, i am trying to remove/undo my previous try with ndiswrapper, to try a new driver, but wehn i do sudo rmmod ndiswrapper it says its not foudn in /proc/modules or something , where is it or how do i uninstall it please?
<chuy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<littlebear72> ok so compizfusion is the latest beryl ?
<bascule> i_pk_pjers_i: popular isn't it
<i_pk_pjers_i> yep, lol
<littlebear72> the whole 3d thing i mean lol
<TigranG> littlebear72: yea
<littlebear72> i had it working last time well
<smartface> Hi guys, Im trying to extract an archive into a directory, but it keeps creating a new directory inside it, any way i can avoid that?
<Jordan_U> littlebear72, Yes
<littlebear72> as beryl
<littlebear72> nice
 * littlebear72 goes checks it out again 
<TigranG> littlebear72: you can go to #compiz-fusion if you need help
 * littlebear72 has a dam fine card nowdays and would love to see the latest 
<aleka> Yeah, how do I even know what bitrate to use in Quality Pref
<bascule> smartface: I really don't think so, just rename the directory that appears
<Jordan_U> littlebear72, Do you have Ubuntu 7.10 installed?
 * littlebear72 is a little excited againi love eye candy lol
<smartface> ok, thanks
<littlebear72> no version before
<littlebear72> ill upgrade i think lol
<TigranG> littlebear72: head on to #compiz-fusion :)
<fabio_> hi i just compiled the hardy 2.6.24 kernel with some patches on my gutsy amd64 system. all went fine. but problem is, it only built a linux-headers-2.6.24-1 package and not also a linux-headers-2.6.24 which is needed to install the first one
<Jordan_U> littlebear72, You should upgrade
<fabio_> any help?
<fabio_> i followed the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile to compile
<justinh> hiya folks.  got an interesting little tickler for you.  I've got a gutsy install I've been trying to convert to netbooted - so far it's gone pretty well.. the pxelinux.0 is doing its thing and the kernel with initrd image is loading.  But during boot the kernel panics.  just before that I see http://www.pastebin.ca/808879 - so I think maybe it's trying to initialise eth0 when it doesn't have to and is consequently losing /.
<soundray_> fabio_: you don't really need headers if you have the complete source
<fabio_> hmm but nvidia-installer is complaining
<onats> has anyone used azureus html web gui here? doesn't seem to be working on my installation
<fabio_> that it can't find the include/linux/version.h file
<fabio_> i used --kernel-source-path pointing to my source
<waseem> my usb pads show up in device manager but dont respond in gxmame can somebody help please
<soldats> aleka, have you tried jokosher
<soldats> its more advanced but im not sure why audacity isnt working
<sharpie> why does rsync start as a service on startup?
<aleka> soldats: Will do...didn't think it was stable enough last time I looked at it... Thanks~
<kitche> sharpie: because it's a service]
<sharpie> kitche: but it's run manually
<soldats> aleka, hmm i heard it was stable but id look into it if you really want to edit music
<kitche> sharpie: umm the client does
<kitche> sharpie: but it's also a daemon
<sharpie> kitche: that does..what?
<kitche> sharpie: so rsync the client can be used to rsync files
<aleka> soldats: My basic need right now is being able to record playing music (kinda like replay radio in windows)... have stuff on my rhapsody playlist I want to record
<dyerotic> question...i have just installed ubuntu...and im stuck in 800x600 and i wanna chuk my monitor out the window
<TigranG> aleka: You can try Sound Recorder
<Jack_Sparrow> dyerotic: Hold off on that option for a few
<TigranG> aleka: it comes with ubuntu
<dyerotic> what do you mean Jack_Sparrow?? i cant stand 800x600 and i tried that guide on the website and it didnt help
<Jack_Sparrow> dyerotic: from cli..    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sharpie> kitche: so..if i disable it, i won't be able to rsync?
<dyerotic> ive done that i believe, and it still messes me up
<Jack_Sparrow> dyerotic: Vesa driver will get you 1024x768 if you get locked out
<dyerotic> im gonna do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dyerotic> and see how it goes
<soundray_> sharpie: you can use rsync without rsyncd, but with reduced capabilities
<aleka> soldats , TigranG  >> Thanks
<sharpie> soundray_: what do you mean by "reduced capabilities"?
<dyerotic> ok so i should choice vesa Jack_Sparrow?
<sharpie> soundray_: what won't i be able to do?
<kitche> sharpie: no you will be able to but you just can't rsync files from that computer to another
<TigranG> aleka: What I did to get recording working is in Volume Control increase the 'In Gain'
<soldats> aleka, ahh i get what you need. im not too sure but i think jokosher should suffice for now if it works. i do recording for bands but i use more professionla recording eqiptment for tha
<Jack_Sparrow> dyerotic: try to setup your video card and monitor to their specs, but if you cant get it go to veas to get back here
<sharpie> kitche: oh, meaning that if i only rsync locally between drives, i can cancel the daemon?
<xcst> compiz fusion is working in my gutsy, how can i customize it
<enigmata> <ubotu> None of those links did anything, I've already ran through the troubleshooting before.
<Kohvihoor> why does my screen go black for a second, everytime i start a video?
<Kohvihoor> ati video card+fglrx drivers
<dyerotic> ok ill try
<soundray_> sharpie: rsync with rsyncd can sync files by transferring only the differing parts, for example.
<Jack_Sparrow> enigmata: you are talking to a bot..
<enigmata> oh
<enigmata> well, that was embaracinbg
<soundray_> Jack_Sparrow: don't give it away so quickly ;)
 * TigranG never gets old (seeing ppl talk to bots)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<onats> is there a codec for m4a?
<soldats> hahahah
<sharpie> soundray_: so if i only rsync locally, can i safely disable rsyncd?
<littlebear72> lol
<TigranG> onats: I think there is
<soundray_> sharpie: it's safe to disable it in any case
<TigranG> onats: with VLC player
<hairs2long> justinh: why dont you need the network?
<timotimotimo> onats: download automatix
<sharpie> soundray_: i mean safe by..will not make anything not work
<soldats> !automatix | timotimotimo
<ubotu> timotimotimo: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Jack_Sparrow> timotimotimo: bad bad idea
<justinh> hairs2long: it's already initialised because I'm getting / over NFS
<enigmata> anyone want to try and help me get my computer to make noise?
<soldats> !ask | enigmata
<ubotu> enigmata: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hairs2long> justinh: do you have more of the boot procedure?
<jaybird7>  I am trying to get wireless to work, i am trying to remove/undo my previous try with ndiswrapper, to try a new driver, but wehn i do sudo rmmod ndiswrapper it says its not foudn in /proc/modules or something , where is it or how do i uninstall it please?
<dev_noob> how do I execute a .run file as root?
<enigmata> My computer won't make ANY sound. All volume is full blast, and settings are on ALSA.
<enigmata> What now?
<TigranG> enigmata: turn the power on your speakers and put the volume up
<enigmata> It's a laptop. Volume is up
<boscovich> helol
<soundray_> dev_noob: what are you trying to install?
<Jack_Sparrow> dev_noob: Perhaps a description of what you are trying to do..?
<onats> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<enigmata> I tghink I have a blacklisted driver or something
<whyameye> jaybird7: ndiswrapper has a parameter you need to send it to unload. man ndiswrapper or try ndiswrapper --help
<dev_noob> soundray_: I am trying to install the ATI drivers from AMD
<soundray_> !ati | dev_noob
<ubotu> dev_noob: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enigmata> I'm running ALC262 Analog ALSA
<justinh> hairs2long: tftp server, serving pxelinux.0 image.  then loads kernel & initrd image.  then proceeds to boot.  then the kernel panics just after that pastebin is output
<^_^co_perhatian^> j bandung
<^_^co_perhatian^> # bandung
<ChosenTest> dev_noob: you might have to chmod +x
<nathan> k
<hairs2long> justinh: so you see the pivot root?
<justinh> the pivot root?
<whyameye> I've heard a lot here how automatix is a bad idea. I've used it on easily 1/2 dozen computers to great success. It's super easy and just works for me. Have others had trouble or is it more that it is not supported by the general ubuntu community?
<boscovich> anyone can help me my live cd wont start
<boscovich> ??
<dev_noob> ChosenTest: I di chmod it, but it says I need to be superuser
<soundray_> dev_noob: please follow the official instructions for ubuntu
<onats> that link says automatix is dangeroues
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<hairs2long> justinh: initrd is a root filesystem
<soundray_> dev_noob: don't use the .run file
<Jack_Sparrow> onats: It is a very bad idea to use automatix
<TigranG> boscovich: burn at a lower speed
<kitche> whyameye: it's due to it does things that are bad to ubuntu
<boscovich> anyone can help me my live cd dont want to start it appear INITRAMFS
<dev_noob> the restricted driver manager wont let me enable it :(
<whyameye> kitche: like what?
<hairs2long> justinh: it has the details to get the network up so it can load the "real" root filesystem
<kitche> !automaitx | whyameye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automaitx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray_> dev_noob: what happens when you try?
<kitche> !automatix | whyameye
<ubotu> whyameye: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<boscovich> anyone can help me my live cd dont want to start it appear INITRAMFS
<whyameye> kitche: that doesn't answer why.
<kitche> whyameye: look at the url it is a indepth look at automatix
<onats> !m4a
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dev_noob> soundray_: it just reverts to "not enabled"
<kitche> whyameye: actually it does if you won't look then you shouldn't be using automatix anyways
<soundray_> whyameye: yes it does, if you bother to read the linked page
<enigmata> sut uo uboyu.
<justinh> hairs2long: I configured the initrd image with initramfs-tools after changing the options in the initramfs.conf to 'netboot' and 'nfs root'
<hairs2long> justinh: you should it load the kernel, mount root, do some stuff then pivot the root FS
<Jack_Sparrow> whyameye: the link has detailed info.. if you read it
<enigmata> *shut up
<kitche> enigmata: like talking to a bot eh
<whyameye> ok. Thanks especially to Jack_Sparrow for not needing to be rude about it. I appreciate the link and am reading now...
<justinh> hairs2long:  it all happens very fast ;)
<TigranG> enigmata: you were telling a bot to shut up? o.O
<Jack_Sparrow> :0
<soundray_> dev_noob: follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<enigmata> only when it talks back... dirty.
<soldats> !dirty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dirty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * TigranG feels like saying he loves ubuntu
<soldats> ha
<enigmata> hahahaha
<justinh> hairs2long: ahh maybe CTRL S to the rescue
<jaybird7> whyameye: okay thank you
<TigranG> !chucknorris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chucknorris - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<justinh> hairs2long: nope.  no dice.  can't seem to slow it down any.
 * hairs2long hates boot issues
<justinh> hrm maybe I could video it
<hairs2long> justinh: what are you passing via pxelinux cfg?
<timotimotimo> D00D Y UALL USE LUNUX ?
<justinh> hairs2long: http://www.pastebin.ca/808906
<PriceChild> !offtopic | timotimotimo
<ubotu> timotimotimo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soldats> timotimotimo, why are you here asking that question
<timotimotimo> soldats: b/c I'm bored
<timotimotimo> :P
<waseem> linux or ubuntu is so cool, now that I am understanding how it works
<enigmata> <waseem> YAY! Help me.
<waseem> i can see what peeps mean when they say its easier to use than other OS's
<timotimotimo> waseem: we need more people like you, who are willing to try it out
<waseem> lol i had such a bumpy first experience
<timotimotimo> yeah that happens
<timotimotimo> but I promise it's worth it
<timotimotimo> :)
<waseem> but its cool, i think the way you install apps is soo awesome, it does it for you
<enigmata> Sometime I like to lock people in little rooms with computers that don't run Windows/
<waseem> from the download to the end you just say what you need
<timotimotimo> enigmata: :D
<waseem> lol
<soldats> enigmata, hah
<timotimotimo> waseem: yup :)
<hairs2long> justinh: is your NIC driver or UNDI.ko staticially linked in your kernel?
<hairs2long> sorry undi.ko
<justinh> hairs2long: er.. I don't think so..  just a bog standard ubuntu generic kernel
<justinh> or rather, I don't know if it is or not
<DIL> !cnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<littlebear72> ok for all those who wanto to know the solution for my flash issue is fixed lol its working nicely now and i can now access my online game again thanks to all those who contributed to my sucess lol
<hairs2long> hmm, probably not then
<whyameye> I've spent some time reading the automatix link. It's a tough problem. As long as the ubuntu community asks people to do things "by hand" we aren't really offering any real alternative to commerical OSes...so maybe there'll be a better solution soon....
<littlebear72> inzeo: your solution worked perfect
<gunspoja> gday everyone
<littlebear72> hey
<RatkingX> sup!
<gunspoja> anybody had experience using 3G wireless broadband internet
<kitche> whyameye: there already is it's part of gutsy
<timotimotimo> whyameye: I agree
<gunspoja> sorry just "3", not 3G
<soundray_> whyameye: gutsy pretty much obviates the need for anything like automatix
<dev_noob> I gave up on the driver for now...
<dev_noob> I am trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and get the following error
<dremspider> join #perl
<dremspider> join perl
<Mba7eth> morning all .... Is it possible to change chm format into PDF
<Mba7eth> ?
<dev_noob> http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/Release.gpg: Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org'
<dev_noob> http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2: Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org'
<dev_noob> http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org'
<timotimotimo> soundray_: if I was going give a noob ubuntu, I wouldn't give them gutsy
<waseem> this is an irc related question but how do you make it so that you can direct a message to someone
<justinh> hairs2long: I remember making an nfsroot boot ages ago - had to build my own kernel with the eth driver built in
<MorPheuS> hi all
<timotimotimo> 6.06 is the long term support version
<Xdange1> can kmobiletools be used to transfer files between phone & PC
<soldats> waseem, type the name and press tab
<gunspoja> the wireless adapter is a Merlin xu870
<Xdange1> or is there some additional plugin to install
<hairs2long> justinh: if memory serves you are mincing boot methods
<gunspoja> and ubuntu doesn't seem to detect it when its inserted
<Mba7eth> is it possible to change chm format to PDF ?
<linduxed> the text that scrolls down the screen before gdm gets on....where is that logged?
<waseem> soldats: thanks
<justinh> hairs2long: i.e. using tftp and pxe?
<soundray_> waseem: /msg ubotu ubuntu
<littlebear72> waseem:  thats a great one aint it
<hairs2long> justinh: if you have an initrd your root=/dev/ram0
<waseem> littlebear72: yes but why does it add the name of the person in the message
<timotimotimo> linduxed: dmesg
<Xdange1> can kmobiletools be used to transfer files between phone & PC
<soldats> waseem, does it work, if you get a message sent to you it show up a different color, so if you send a message it should say <name>; "message to send"
<justinh> hairs2long: heh that's what I get for following random howto guides
<littlebear72> is that not what you wanted
<hairs2long> justinh: if you dont have an initrd and are using NFS from the kernel, then use nfsroot parameters
<waseem> soldats: why does it show your name in the message too
<Zog> um, I need some help setting up a dual boot...
<soldats> so you know who its too
<Zog> not that involved question though.
<IndyGunFreak> !dual | Zog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ipx> Whats the simplest way of limiting an applications access to the internet? I wanna bottleneck the traffic going out from a program...
<soldats> everyone can see it as well
<waseem> soldats: lol cool
<IndyGunFreak> !dualboot | Zog
<ubotu> Zog: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<littlebear72> do you want to send a private message or a public message thats directed at the user waseem
<hairs2long> justinh: with direct NFS from the kernel, you dont need the initrd, but the kenrel will need to rebuilt with NIC driver and NFS support built in (not modules)
<waseem> has anyone used xmame here?
<soccer_hawk10> hey all. can someone tell me why the super+C command doesn't work in amaroK in 7.10?
<hairs2long> justinh: if using initrd, you need to have NIC and NFS modules in initrd, and the init script should connect and pivot root
<justinh> hairs2long: aye that's the way I used to do it many moons ago on gentoo.  haven't yet successfully built & installed my own kernel on ubuntu yet though
<soccer_hawk10> it's supposed to be a play/pause command, but it is ineffective
<gunspoja> ok ubuntu DOES detect that the modem was put in, but it doesn't show up any wireless connections in the network settings app
<littlebear72> where do i look to get the list of wether apt-get or aptitude has the file virtual box in it
<justinh> hairs2long: gotcha
<soccer_hawk10> littlebeat72: system administration synaptic package manager
<timotimotimo> littlebear72: apt-cache search virtualbox
<soccer_hawk10> ah, that'll work too i suppose
<littlebear72> lol thanks
<hairs2long> some people prefer the initrd because they can make it break out for troubleshooting purposes with a minimal os
<soccer_hawk10> hey all. can someone tell me why the super+C command doesn't work in amaroK in 7.10?
<Zog> um, reading that link doesn't answer my question- it's probably something really basic, but... I'd rather not make a mistake here.
<hairs2long> I prefer the simpler method, and refuse any hardware I cant recomplie the drivers for
<justinh> hairs2long: I'll have another play with initrd & see how I get on.  if not, then I'll go with building my own kernel for a trip down memory lane.  and if that doesn't work I could always buy a big usb stick ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Zog: well, we aren't mind readers.
<hairs2long> but not everyone has that lunxury
<weith> i have a problem to install the amd64 version of ubuntu gutsy (7.10). when i want to start with the live cd i havent any screen after the language selection. what can i do?
<hairs2long> pxe is totoally worth it
<justinh> hairs2long: thankyou very much fella - it's appreciated
<hairs2long> justinh: for debugging, if you can get a serial connection, yiou can dump kernel and init there
<hairs2long> justin: output I mean
<littlebear72> i guess if it comes back a empty result then its not a possible one then is it lol
<hairs2long> justinh:
<justinh> never even dawned on me it might not even be getting the proper root yet
<soccer_hawk10> can someone tell me why the super+C command doesn't work in amaroK in 7.10?
<hairs2long> justinh: use the console=/dev/ttyS0
<hairs2long> parameter
<xcst> do i need to install emerald in gutsy?
<justinh> will do thanks hairs2long
 * justinh beers hairs2long 
<hairs2long> thanks, good luck
<robert_> anyone ever gotten 'Bad or missing command interpreter' when using the dosemu installed on gutsy?
<erUSUL> xcst: no if you do not want to
<Zog> alright- i just got a new system set up- I created a 10 gig partition, and installed windows, leaving the rest unformatted.. Now i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.9 (not 100 percent on the version), and i'm at the partitoin screen. Need to know what I do to make sure it installs on the second 10 gig partition, and the format the third partition as ext2
<DIL> *
<gunspoja> anybody had experience using "3" wireless broadband internet, the modem is a merlin xu870, and ubuntu does detect it when its inserted.  the problem is that a wireless connection doesn't appear in the network settings app
<DIL> *
<littlebear72> check out whirlpool forums gunspoja that has prolly got a better more australian list of experience i am assumeing yoru a aussie
<soccer_hawk10> hey all. can someone tell me why the super+C command doesn't work in amaroK in 7.10? why am i being ignored?
<soldats> xcst, yes
<gunspoja> yeah i am littlebear72
<xcst> erUSUL, theres no like emerald included in gutsy ryt?
<MLeBlanc> Is anyone here running World of Warcraft?
<littlebear72> ditto here man
<xcst> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> soccer_hawk10, what is that command supposed to do
<soundray_> soccer_hawk10: you will only get an answer if someone knows one
<gunspoja> littlebear72, you got a link to those forums?
<kelsin> Zog: just need to do the partitioning using the "manual" method (at least that's what it is in current installers), and then set up your partitions how you want
<littlebear72> you been to whirlpool forums ?
<kitche> xcst: sure emerald is in gutsy might have ot install it though
<IndyGunFreak> Zog: what vesion of ubuntu are you using?... 6.9 doesn't exist..look Help/About Ubuntu
<kelsin> !anyone | MLeBlanc
<ubotu> MLeBlanc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gunspoja> no i haven't
<soccer_hawk10> soldats: it's supposed to be a play/pause command
<xcst> !lookingglass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lookingglass - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<littlebear72> check em out they are great for australian specific problems
<soundray_> gunspoja: how does it get detected?
<MLeBlanc> How is World of Warcraft performance on Ubuntu?
<weith> i have a problem to install the amd64 version of ubuntu gutsy (7.10). when i want to start with the live cd i havent any screen after the language selection. what can i do? with the 32 bit version it works fine.
<kelsin> MLeBlanc: perfect, you run in opengl, if you have a good graphics card and working drivers then it runs fine
<soldats> soccer_hawk10, i thought the spacebar does that. try looking at the preferences menu i believe there is a key config menu for it. if there isnt im not sure. i haven t used it in a while
<MLeBlanc> kelnsin: Might a 6600GT qualify as a good graphics card? I know it's a bit old.
<soldats> MLeBlanc, depends on your system
<Xero> ciao
<Zog> okay, after manual, I'm guessing I set the bootable flag as on- and... then what do i need to set? ext2, or ext3?
<jimjam> How do I use S-Video out with Ubuntu?
<Xero> :list
<gunspoja> soundray_, in dmesg, there are a bunch of messages saying that it detected a GSM modem
<kelsin> MLeBlanc: if it runs wow in windows good enough for you, then it will do the same with linux
<teknoprep> w0ot fixed my hibernate
<erUSUL> xcst: i didnt understand the question... you can us the normal compiz gtk decorator
<teknoprep> just changed how it put the computer into hibernate
<MLeBlanc> soldats: What would you say about Xubuntu on an AMD Athlon 2600+, 1GB ram, nVidia GeForce 6600GT
<soccer_hawk10> soldats: nah, this is universal.  it controls amarok from any screen.  using the Super+B command, for example, skips the song even if i'm using firefox or any other program.  i tried to change the shortcut key, but none work
<Rafabe> hello...I am installing linux for the first time, Ubuntu 7.10 on a P3 1GHz with 256mb of RAM. On the install screen , I looked at the help and it said I needed 384 mb of RAM to install it. I googled for more info, and supposedly I can use other memory managers than Gnome, but how do I install the OS in the first place so I can replace Gnome?
<hairulfr> Just reinstalled - wasn't there an art manager once?
<teknoprep> amarok owns
<MLeBlanc> kelsin: I am considering this for an install on an old PC, I have never tried running WoW on it.
<DIL> weith, most software is 32bit anyway
<soundray_> gunspoja: I see -- in that case you shouldn't be looking for a wireless interface. Configure ppp instead.
<soldats> MLeBlanc, hah that should run pretty good as far as i now but i think WOW prefers to run with 2gigs of ram
<gunspoja> soundray_, how do i do that?  I've never used wireless before :(
<IndyGunFreak> Zog: i dont' usually use the Live CD, but is there an option to like, "Use free space" or something like that
<MLeBlanc> soldats: Alrighty, I'll give it a shot. Thanks a lot!
<teknoprep> Rafabe, the reason you need 384 is becuase the cd is a live install... i would suggest installed xubuntu on that machine
<timotimotimo> rafabe: you might want to consider a different distro or an older version of ubuntu
<kelsin> Rafabe: download the alternate cd and use that to install a command line system, or just to complete the normal installation. At either point you can then install any other packages you want (including other light wight windows managers)
<soundray_> gunspoja: System-Administration-Network-Modem connection
<Rafabe> tek: will it give me the option to use Xubuntu on the installation if I proceed?
<soldats> soccer_hawk10, hmm sorry i havent used it in a while if the commands or config dont work id try the amarok main site
<gunspoja> errr...huh
<soccer_hawk10> soldats: alright, thanks
<xcst> erUSUL, how about the themes? how can i install it? the theme files are all .emerald
<gunspoja> is that a program or something i need to run in a terminal?
<void^> DIL: that's only true for closed source software
<soundray_> gunspoja: does dmesg give you any indication of the device name?
<waseem> whats the command if i want to uninstall an application?
<IndyGunFreak> timotimotimo that is borderline ridiculous advice to Rafabe
<Rafabe> kelsin: so no way to get this standard Desktop CD to install? I have to download a different version?
<teknoprep> Rafabe, dunno never installed it.. but its basically the same thing as ubuntu just using xfce4 for its windows manager
<noname6243> is it safe to say that If my computer has atleast 3 errors in memtest86, it have a problem with my memory ?
<soldats> MLeBlanc, WOW is pretty big and always wants a lot  of memory so im only saying it might not run so smooth
<kelsin> waseem: "sudo apt-get remove <app>" or "sudo apt-get purge <app>" to remove config files as well
<soundray_> gunspoja: are you using Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Rafabe: no no no... you'll need to do one of two things... add ram, or download the alternate install CD.
<waseem> k thanks
<DIL> k
<erUSUL> xcst: the themes for emerald can only be used with emerald of course the default compiz uses metacity themes afaik
<MLeBlanc> soldats: Understood.
<kelsin> Rafabe: *Alternate* desktop cd, it's a checkbox at the bottom of the ubuntu download page
<IndyGunFreak> Rafabe: you can also look into Xubuntu
<Rafabe> Allright, so I'll download the other version then. Thanks.
<databits> hey whats up everyone
<waseem> kelsin: would you say purge is better when planning to re-install a different version of the app?
<noname6243> is it safe to say that If my computer has atleast 3 errors in memtest86, I have a problem with my memory ?
<IndyGunFreak> Rafabe: same version(gutsy 7.10)
<IndyGunFreak> Rafabe: you just want a different installer, you want the Alternate Install CD
<soundray_> gunspoja: see the menus in the upper left corner?
<kelsin> Rafabe: yeah it doesn't use the livecd system, just gives you the standard (just as easy) text mode installer, will install fine, then you can install whatever you want (plenty of light choices out there)
<Rafabe> that's what I meant...the "alternative" 7.10 version
<Zog> is ext3 preferable to ext2?
<kelsin> Zog: yes
<noname6243> ye
<Rafabe> I understand what you mean
<Zog> just making sure
<gunspoja> im not sure what im looking for in dmesg.  it says its attached to ttyusb0 and 1
<kelsin> Zog: same internals, but uses a journal to help reliability
<gunspoja> its just called "GSM modem" :/
<xcst> k thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Zog: yes
<enigmata> Who knows how to apply this patch: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/rev/958b39f3e8dd
<xcst> erUSUL, how about the lookingglass what is that
<gunspoja> soundray_, yeah I'm running ubuntu gutsy on the laptop, and feisty here on my desktop
<gunspoja> the laptop is the one with the wireless adpater
<kelsin> gunspoja: you can do "dmesg | -i gsm" then to help filter the output to only things that have gsm (case insentive) in it
<gunspoja> *adapter
<soundray_> gunspoja: good. Do you see the three menus on the left side of the top panel?
<kelsin> gunspoja: I did that wrong (tired) "dmesg | grep -i gsm"
<gunspoja> yeah
<Zog> okay, and i would want to mount it as root, since i'm going to keep my personal data on a seperate drive, right?
<erUSUL> xcst: dunno sorry
<enigmata> REWARD: A dollar to anyone who can figure this out: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/rev/958b39f3e8dd
<kelsin> Zog: the partition you mount at root is your main one with all of the system software on it
<ztomic> enigmata: are you  going to install alsa from source?
<Zog> kelsin: that's what i thought.
<soundray_> gunspoja: click on System, then Administration, then Network. Choose Modem connection and click Properties
<xcst> thanks
<void^> noname6243: yes. try less aggressive timings in the bios.
<enigmata> <ztomic>: This is supposed to be the patch for my sound issue.
<gunspoja> ok done
<noname6243> void^, what do you mean?
<gunspoja> what am i doing with the modem properties?
<ztomic> enigmata: yeah but you have to install alsa from source to patch.
<enigmata> <zw?tomic> Know ho
<enigmata> <ztomic> *how?
<soundray_> gunspoja: on the Modem tab, select /dev/ttyUSB0 as the port -- case does matter
<tyronepolleri> hi I have a problem with emerald working on compiz-fusion. are they compatible?
<soundray_> gunspoja: with the provider and account data, I can't help you.
<enigmata> <dtyronepolleri>: Yes, they work hand in han
<ztomic> enigmata: Im no expert so I can't walk you through it but: Download or install alsa source, apply the patch with #patch -p0 < patch-file-name-here. compile and install.
<enigmata> <tyronepolleri> Make sure emerald is properly installed.
<gunspoja> oh ok thanks
<gunspoja> brb, trying that
<tyronepolleri> enigmata: how should I install it properly?
<enigmata> <tyronepolleri>Use Synaptic
<noname6243> void^, ?
<tyronepolleri> I install it that way
<enigmata> http://gnome-look.org/: and get your themes here: http://gnome-look.org/
<Zog> wish i had more experience work with this stuff...
<vanatteveldt> question: I am trying to use tuxonice/suspend2 but it fails to hibernate with a 'device or resource busy' error right after trying to activate the sysfs, any ideas?
<void^> noname6243: eh? you were asking if a number of errors in memtest was a problem - yes it is.
<Bonster> is there a way to fix nautilus from crashing every few minutes?
<noname6243> you said something about timing?
<belorix> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<void^> noname6243: yes, if it's a small number of more or less random errors you might be able to fix it by tuning it down a little in the bios.
<belorix> does anyone know if  sr1913wm HP is 64 bit and weather or not its compatable with ubuntu\
<noname6243> which would I turn down ?
<enigmata> NEW REWARD: $2 to anyone who can figure this out for me: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/rev/958b39f3e8dd
<aBound> Hi everybody how can I get a blinking cursor on my BASH shell?
<tyronepolleri> enigmata: should I have a Themes menu on the Compiz COnfiguration manager window?
<robert_> anyone ever gotten 'Bad or missing command interpreter' when using the dosemu installed on gutsy?
<Zog> how much swape space would be reasonable on a system - 2 gig memory, 500 gig hd?
<Zog> s/swape/swap
<soundray_> belorix: it should be 64 bit.
<belorix> thanks
<belorix> adn also
<belorix> i put in the live Cd and the network card doesnt work
<kelsin> Zog: I would say 2gig is plenty
<enigmata> <tyronepolleri>No, goto terminal, type in "ccsm", enable "Window Decoration", and then refer to Emerald for a theme.
<soundray_> belorix: what do you get from 'lspci | grep -i ethernet'?
<belorix> no suer elol
<stroyan> aBound: You should look for a blinking cursor on your terminal instead of your shell.  If you use gnome-terminal use Edit->Current Profile and set "Cursor blinks" on the "General" tab.
<belorix> im on windows
<belorix> ><
<Zog> and swap are set as logical partitions, not primary?
<ConstyXIV> does gnome have a app like automator in OSX?
<belorix> i dont want to mes up the mbr cause i dont have a floppy to boot off to repair it
<soundray_> Zog: it doesn't matter
<triplc> How to have "auto-replace as you type" feature in Linux? I am so used to this feature in MsWord and it is quite convenient to use that to enter special character that I cannot type it directly on keyboard... Now I am using BlueFish to enter text and do not know how to enter sepecial character. Do we have a keyboard filter or any settings in BlueFish that have similar fucntion. For example, if I type --- then it convert to an "em" dsah for me/
<Zog> does setting up the partition for /home matter?
<tyronepolleri> enigmata: ok I am in windows decoration how do I enable emerald?
<Zog> as logical/primary/whatever
<soundray_> Zog: no
<enigmata> <tyronepolleri> I guess so if you have it, but I don't have that option
<linduxed> dmesg printed the bootup output....however what im looking for specifically is a line that FAILED...any fancy dmesg-grep combination?, dmesg|grep fail didnt do the trick....
<ztomic> enigmata: step 1: #apt-get alsa-source
<Donka> hello
<gunspoja> soundray_, when it asks for "phone number", is that the number of the device, or a number it has to dial or something?
<belorix> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Donka> can anyone help me with XGL/Compiz i can't seem to get it set up properly
<enigmata> <ztomic>: OK, I type it into Terminal, and it seems to work, but didn't do anything. Normal?
<gunspoja> also, I have no idea what the username and password are, because I never have to enter them in windows :/ it connects automatically without ever asking for username/password
<soundray_> gunspoja: the number of your data service provider (the modem will dial it)
<gunspoja> hmm I have no idea what that number is =(
<Bonster> how do u fix nautilus from crash every few minutes?
<belorix> Question: I install ubuntu to dual with Windows media center the install fails can i still get into windows?
<gunspoja> i installed it off a CD in vista and it must have set everything up automatically
<ztomic> enigmata: open synaptics and enable the source option.
<gunspoja> maybe theres some way to get all the settings out of the vista app
<soundray_> gunspoja: you can probably find all of this if you dig in the Windows setup
<ztomic> restart synaptics and search for alsa-source
<ztomic> install it
<SwitchX> can anyone help me with XGL/Compiz i can't seem to get it set up properly
<gunspoja> yeah i had a look and just managed to find the device's number, but nothing else
<soundray_> gunspoja: it's also possible that it identifies you by caller ID, so the user/pass is ignored
<enigmata> <ztomic> I already have the ALSA Base. How do I enable the Source Option?
<ztomic> enigmata: now I'm searching for the patch in text format... one minute.
<gunspoja> soundray_, but if you don't fill in user/pass, the "ok" button is disabled
<soundray_> gunspoja: just put 'gunspoja' in both
<gunspoja> lol
<ztomic> enigmata: settings->repositories
<enigmata> <ztomic>OK
<hairulfr> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=2072679446&size=l anyone know what the window decoration is called? I love it, but don't know its name
<enigmata> <ztomic> Where's the Source Option?
 * smartface Lust Before the Maggots Conquest - Arsis on United in Regret 
<ztomic> enigmata: "source code" change the minus to a check.
<zero-1> seems like I un installed the font option under Gnome System > Preferences > Font
<soldats> hairulfr, it looks like the default xfce theme
<zero-1> what should I install to get it back
<ztomic> where the hell can you download the patch?!
<enigmata> <ztomic>Got it.
<gunspoja> ffs
<gunspoja> stupid thing froze up
<hairulfr> soldats: really? Ok, I'll try that, any hint at something similar, just nice and clean and white?
<syndr0> has anyone had problem with firefox and watching youtube videos?
<hairulfr> soldats: An thanks :)
<gunspoja> so i restarted, now it says there are errors in the root partition >:{
<syndr0> or problems with flash and firefox?
<soundray_> gunspoja: don't just restart when you get a freeze
<rmorris84> ok in here on my iPod
<rmorris84> sweet
<gunspoja> soundray_, so what? just leave it forever?
<gunspoja> freeze as in, sysrq commands dont work either
<soundray_> gunspoja: hold down Ctrl-Alt-SysRq and type r e i s u b
<soldats> hairulfr, umm not sure what would be simialr id look at the different desktop themes you have and i believe you may be able to make a custm themes
<g06|in> i'm running beryl/AIGLX on ubuntu feisty; I'm unable to watch videos however, vlc or mplayer flickrs badly!
<syndr0> download 40+ codec?
<gunspoja> yeah i tried those, nothing happened
<soldats> hairulfr, you might be able to change the colors you want
<ztomic> enigmata: download the source... gimme a few minutes to work through this patch.
 * smartface Higher State Of Consciousness (Radio Edit (Dex & Jonesey)) - Wink on Higher State Of Consciousness '96 Remixes 
<ztomic> alsa-source
<soundray_> smartface: don't do this please
<qt-x> peace :)>-
<alecwh> Is there a linux math calculation terminal application?
<zero-1> cal
<soundray_> gunspoja: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo lsusb -v' for me?
<hairulfr> soldats: Yeah, but many themse lock 'em, unfortunately, and never been able to figure out what exactly to change inside the file itself. That's the worst part about having such a customizable desktop: When your HDD crashes, it takes ages figuring out what you had before
<soundray_> alecwh: bc
<DogWater> Hi, is there a dreamweaver like application for linux?
<zero-1> bc
<zero-1> kompozer
<zero-1> DogWater kompozer
<soundray_> !who | zero-1
<ubotu> zero-1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<giesen> life is so much better in dual-monitor land with nvidia
<belorix> soundtray_
 * giesen curses his ati x1300
<belorix> if the unbut installation fails with dual booting an i still get into my windows poartition
<stroyan> alecwh: dc or bc or irb can do calculations
<soldats> hairulfr, yea i know what you mean but when you begin to learn how to config file youll be able to config almost anything. im not too sure about gnome or xfce but xfce usually uses the theme you want. i use enlightenment so im not exactly sure. you could try googleing themes for ubuntu
<alecwh> thanks!
<ztomic> enigmata: do you want this to be a deb package when finished?
<hairulfr> soldats: But the problem is that there are soooo many to sift through :) But thanks
<syndr0> whats terminal command to format a partiton to ext3 filesystem?
<AndrewB> syndr0: mke2fs -j /dev/device
<syndr0> where i put fs type
<syndr0> or it will ask me after that?
<enigmata> <ztomic>I just want it to work
<AndrewB> mke2fs makes it ext2, -j makes it ext3
<syndr0> ty
<soldats> hairulfr, ok if i see you on here again i will try to have a beter explanation of it. i will look into it for you and i will try to help you more
<qt-x> Conexant High Definition audio controller.
<qt-x> lspci -n | grep `lspci | grep -i audio | awk '{print $1}'`   =>>
<qt-x> 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)
<qt-x> output jack does not mute internal speakers
<qt-x> pleas prv me if you know how to solve this problem
<AndrewB> I think there is an mke.ext3 or something too..
<hairulfr> soldats: Don't have too man :) But if you feel like it, thanks a lot :)
<interdimensional> I'm trying to force the module usbhid to poll my g5 1000x a second... I can't find any documentation or any means to check the poll events... Can anyone help?
<crimsun> qt-x: that output is irrelevant.  We need the line _beneath_ that one.
<soldats> hairulfr, i just havent used xfce or gnome in a while so im not sure exactly what to do
<enigmata> <ztomic>Call me stupid, but \I can't find a packaged sourse.
<syndr0> ty
<ztomic> enigmata: after selecting the source code option, restart synaptics. then search  for "alsa-source".
<xcst> where can i get nice themes for ubuntu/
<soundray_> !pm | belorix
<ubotu> belorix: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<syndr0> ugh
<Jack_Sparrow> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<syndr0> HELP..... gedit fstab
<syndr0> whats the dir
<interdimensional> !g5
<syndr0> i fergot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<belorix> belorix>	if i dual boot ubuntu with windows media center and the installation fails for ubuntu
<belorix> 	<belorix>	can i still get into windows through grub?
<interdimensional> !mousepoll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mousepoll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray_> syndr0: /etc
<Jack_Sparrow> syndr0: etc
<syndr0> ty
<soldats> /etc/fstab
<interdimensional> !usbhid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbhid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<interdimensional> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<interdimensional> :-/
<Jeyniefur> The wiki seems horrifically outdated--what's a $100-$200 video card that works 100% with Ubuntu and its 3d desktop environs?
<Jack_Sparrow> belorix: probably not be able to get into windows either.
<enigmata> <ztomic>: Installed.
<belorix> dam
<belorix> thats a downful for ubuntu
<interdimensional> Heh jeyniefur... My geforce 7600 agp works flawlessly.
<belorix> downfall*
<Jack_Sparrow> belorix: NOt so much an issue with Ubuntu as windows.
<Jeyniefur> interdimensional: Thanks, but I'll need pci x16
<belorix> lol
<belorix> true there
<Jeyniefur> Hehe, sounds like you're horrifically outdated as well :P
<ztomic> enigmata: #cat /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian | less
<belorix> but how can i get into windows to recover the MBr
<Jack_Sparrow> belorix: Easy enough to get windows to boot back up or fix grub, but usually rquires livecd or super grub repair
<Jack_Sparrow> belorix: boot windows cd into recovery mode
<belorix> i do this how lol
<syndr0> how come it says my device is mounted but  dont see it
<syndr0> ?
<belorix> i dont have a windows CD
<qt-x> that comand output just that line :D
<belorix> or recovery CD
<qt-x> lspci -n | grep `lspci | grep -i audio | awk '{print $1}'` =>>
<qt-x> 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)
<belorix> HP is cheap
<interdimensional> belorix: Have any idea's as to how to force ubuntu to poll my usb lazer mouse 1000x a second... The tutorials are for previous version of ubuntu, which I've tried to map into the new system... With no success.
<syndr0> ahhh
<syndr0> i found it
<Jack_Sparrow> belorix: Then that is a problem.. How do you reinstall windows
<Jack_Sparrow> belorix: You can go to bootdisk.com and get a bootable floppy with fdisk on it
<enigmata> <ztomic>: Done in Terminal
<belorix> i ahve no floppy dirce
<belorix> drive*
<ConstyXIV> hp usually puts their recovery stuff on the HD nowdays
<tabber> Hi, i'm having problems with my ipod shuffle, when i plug it in, it isn't automounted and when I do lsusb, it doesn't show up either :(
<ztomic> enigmata: I suggest creating a directory in your home folder and extracting the contents there instead of compiling in the /usr/src directory.
<ConstyXIV> if you wiped out the recovery partition, you're screwed
<syndr0> how do i use the chmod command to make /media/hd2 777?
<syndr0> sudo chmod 777 /media/hd2?
<soldats> sudo chmod 777 /media/hd2
<syndr0> ty
<ConstyXIV> syndr0: sudo chmod 777 /media/hda2 -r
<syndr0> -r = ?
<ConstyXIV> er, -R
<ConstyXIV> recursive
<qt-x> crimsun i do not understand what you whant i think i need a difrent command
<enigmata> <ztomic>: New directory created. How do I extract there?
<ConstyXIV> in other words, do this to any and all files/folders in the directory
<crimsun> qt-x: yes, you do.  `lspci -nv|grep -a1 040[13]`
<ConstyXIV> syndr0: get that?
<shadghost> one quick question, what is the difference between ubuntu kubuntu edbuntu and xubuntu?
<ztomic> enigmata: rtfm. cd to your directory and not /usr/src
<Jack_Sparrow> shadghost: window managers and software packages
<wpk> ubuntu - gnome, kubuntu - KDE, xubuntu - xfce, edubuntu - edu soft installed by default
<ztomic> enigmata: this is gonna take a while
<ztomic> and I have to go
<Jack_Sparrow> ztomic: please dont use rt... in here
<soldats> shadghost, it really depends on what is installed by default
<shadghost> thankes
<ztomic> Jack_Sparrow: it was in amour. dont get yer panties in a wad.
<enigmata> <ztomic>: bash: rtfm.: command not found
<ztomic> enigmata: hehe
<qt-x> Subsystem: 1631:c102 this is that line sorry for my english
<Jack_Sparrow> ztomic: Read the rules..
<enigmata> what's rt?
<ztomic> the rules say nothing about "read the friggin manual"
<hikenboot> greetings all--when installing ubuntu desktop into a chroot with boostrap I get  dpkg: error process cupsys --configure subprocess post installation script return error exit status 1---any idea how to get around this  problem
<ztomic> Jack
<enigmata> oh.
<soundray_> ztomic: will you drop this pointless discussion and behave yourself now please
<Jack_Sparrow> enigmata: An insult to you
<traderv> Does the VMware package enable Ubuntu and another Op. Sys. to run concurrently?
<enigmata> oh.
<syndr0> how do i make a partition in my places to look like a drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | ztomic
<ubotu> ztomic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<AndrewB> Jack_Sparrow:?
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<crimsun> qt-x: you likely need `sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=will`
<Qwerty23> Hi There, I currently running dual monitors on my pc - using an nvidia 6200 - I was wondering is it possible to run seperate workspaces on seperate screens?
<interdimensional> syndr0: you're being fague?
<interdimensional> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAdams> I realize this is a WINE question, but no one in #wine had an answer. Does anyone have ventrilo working in Wine on ubuntu? If you would rather /q me with the answer to not put it in this channel, that's fine
<fsckr> ok can someone help me get a microphone working?
<fsckr> ugh
<interdimensional> vague*
<jadson1> poi
<jadson1> oi
<jadson1> oi
<jadson1> alguem ai
<Qwerty23> !dual
<Jack_Sparrow> RAdams: try #winehq
<crimsun> qt-x: you will need to unload snd-hda-intel before using the command that I just gave you.
<fsckr> i got it working on my dads computer with no problem at all but on mine i hear nothing. and its not on mute ;
<RAdams> Jack_sparrow: I did. #wine and #winehq are the same
<syndr0> interdimensional, i had two partitions in ntfs, i changed them to ext3. one of the partitions shows up on my desktop and in my places, and it looks like a device
<crimsun> fsckr: pastebin `amixer`
<ting> Hello
<youlin> why does openoffice start much slower under linux than windows?
<interdimensional> ahh
<ting> I am sorry, but somebody could help me?
<interdimensional> syndro that's your second partition
<interdimensional> it's unmounted
<syndr0> with?
<syndr0> i know that
<RAdams> ting: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<interdimensional> :-p mount it
<syndr0> the others a partiton two
<danbhfive> youlin: it might be because of a preloader
<syndr0> no its mounted
<soundray_> youlin: probably because you've activated OOo quickstart in Windows.
<hocmin> is there a preference or utility that can allow me to rotate my screen 90 degrees?  I have a widescreen monitor and I'd like to read some documents easier
<soldats> !ask | ting
<ubotu> ting: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<syndr0> it just doesnt look liek a device as the other partition
<RAdams> hocmin: video card/current driver?
<ting> may be this question it is a little bit stupid, so i would to say sorry before to make the question
<RAdams> !ask | ting
<syndr0> just ask
<RAdams> !!!
<interdimensional> screeny syndr0 :-p
<syndr0> i have stupid qs and the answer me
<interdimensional> imageshack.us
<danbhfive> youlin: you can try installing preload
<fsckr> crimsun,  http://pastebin.com/m4983a91d
<youlin> ok can preloader/quickstart be done in linux?
<traderv> Can anyone give me info on  VMwarefor Ubuntu?
<hocmin> RAdams: Nvidia, not sure the exact type.  I'm using the nvidia-glx drivers I'm pretty sure
<youlin> ok will try
<soldats> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ting> the point is that i am trying to install a appliction and when i reached a point in which it asks me to select the unix platform that i have to install the specific binary
<soldats> !vmware | traderv
<ubotu> traderv: please see above
<ting> but i cannt recongnaize any of them, i dont know which one is compatible with my Pentium Centrino
<traderv> ubotu mny tnx.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mny tnx. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> ha
<RAdams> youlin: the "quickstart" in windows does not preload the app. If your OpenOffice is starting slowly, run ooffice in terminal and see if any errors dump at runtime.
<ting> this  is the list  1) Digital UNIX v4.0 (nee OSF/1)                 [ ]
<ting>  2) HP 700 HPUX v10.0 or v11.0                    [ ]
<ting>  3) IBM Power PC AIX 4.2                          [ ]
<ting>  4) SGI IRIX 5.3                                  [ ]
<ting>  5) SGI IRIX 6.3        R5000                     [ ]
<ting>  6) SGI IRIX 6.3        R10000                    [ ]
<ting>  7) Sun OS4.1.x                                   [ ]
<ting>  8) Sun Solaris 2.4                               [ ]
<crimsun> fsckr: set 'Analog Source', 'CAPTURE feedback', and 'Shared Mic/Line in' appropriately.
<ting>  9) UltraSPARC Solaris 2.5.1                      [ ]
<syndr0> interdimensional,
<danbhfive> !paste | ting
<Jack_Sparrow> ting: Stop.. use the pastebin.. thanks
<ubotu> ting: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soldats> !enter | ting
<ubotu> ting: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<syndr0> interdimensional, got aim?
<ting> sorry
<RAdams> hocmin: nvidia-xconfig
<ting> sorry, i will do it the next time
<youlin> RAdams : already tried - no errors
<soldats> ok just remember
<fsckr> crimsun, i dont mean to sound stupid but i have never set up a mic on ubuntu where do I do that at?  I am at preferences sounds right now
<ting> ok
<ting> thanks very much
<interdimensional> yes
<interdimensional> check pms?
<dibblego> how can I change the resolution and refresh rate of the login screen?
<soldats> ting, mostlikely you have an IBM
<hocmin> RAdams, that didn't do anything but create a new xorg.conf file
<stroyan> ting: That is a lot of old (and high end) unix hardware.  It doesn't seem like that application wants to run on x86 linux.
<crimsun> fsckr: no, close that.  Use the mixer applet in the upper right corner of the top panel instead.  Right-click the speaker icon, choose open, edit, preferences, and enable the various elements.  Then set them.
<soldats> ting, what is the make and model of your comp
<syndr0> i pomed you
<ConstyXIV> dibblego: same way you do for the regular desktop
<ting> so, the IBM is the most compatible with my Petium, the application is a little bit old
<fsckr> i just did that
<RAdams> youlin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9925 <-- try that
<soundray_> !info openoffice.org-gtk | youlin
<ubotu> youlin: openoffice.org-gtk: GTK Integration for OpenOffice.org (Widgets, Dialogs, Quickstarter). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5.3 (gutsy), package size 177 kB, installed size 560 kB
<RAdams> hocmin: sorry, wrong package. one sec
<dibblego> ConstyXIV, no, that doesn't change for the login screen
<youlin> danbhfive : tried searching "preload" in synaptic - nothing there
<syndr0> interdimensional, i pmed you
<interdimensional> meh, it's "pplsuqbawlz"
<Jack_Sparrow> dibblego: are you not able to get into ubuntu?
<ting> I am going to try to install the IBM option, let see what happen
<adamonline45> For the life of me I can't figure out how to rip a DVD using K3b...  Can anyone help me?
<RAdams> hocmin: nvidia-settings
<hocmin> RAdams, nvidia-settings?
<hocmin> ah ok
<ting> thanks very much
<soldats> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> adamonline45: k9copy
<dibblego> Jack_Sparrow, I am able to, then adjust my resolution/refresh rate for that user, but the login screen needs changing as well
<stroyan> ting: PowerPC AIX will not run on linux
<adamonline45> Jack_Sparrow: I'll scope it... ty :)
<danbhfive> youlin: are you sure you have all the sources enabled?
<Jack_Sparrow> adamonline45: np
<hocmin> RAdams, so this should have the ability to do this, or am I just getting more info to help me find out how to do it?
<syndr0> interdimensional, aim me "syndr0" its a zero
<soundray_> youlin: did you get ubotu's line?
<fsckr> crimsun, thx i think i got it
<ting> so, there is not any compatible option with my ubuntu ?
<fsckr> crimsun, going to try to use skype now
<hocmin> RAdams, because I don't see anything about being able to rotate my screenn
<qt-x> shall I restart or something. the problem dose not disappear output jack steel dose not mute speakers
<youlin> soundray_ : yes i did - thanks
<youlin> danbhfive : have now ...trying again
<skar> i made new partitions using gparted, but whenever i try access them, they are referred to as "internal disks" and i need the root password to access them. is there any way to make them available to all users?
<stroyan> hocmin: You should try xrandr
<Pelo> skar, where did you mount them ?
<Pelo> skar, you just need the correct options in fstab let me check
<skar> Pelo, ah, how do i check the the options in fstab?
<soundray_> youlin: you can just add "ooffice -quickstart -nologo -nodefault" as a startup program in System-Preferences-Session
<Pelo> skar,  sudo gedit /etc/fstab    the mount lines for those partitons should end with      ext3 defaults 0 2
<enigmata> <ztomic>: you still there?
<hocmin> stroyan: thanks, I'll give that a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit..?
<skar> Pelo, hmm, one sec, somethings off here...
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  don't nickpick
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Pelo> nitpick
<tyronepolleri> hello I have a problem with compiz it does not work at all and i get Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Pelo> not tonight anyway
<dibblego> it's not possible to adjust the res/refresh rate of the login screen then?
<crdlb> Pelo: it's not a nitpick, running gui apps with sudo is *dangerous*
<Pelo> tyronepolleri,  didyou install xgl ?
<infinitycircuit> tyronepolleri, what kind of graphics card do you have
<Pelo> crdlb, explain how ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: goodnight...  see ya monday...  I feel the same way.. it has been a long day
<crdlb> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<maybeway36> well permission problems in your home dir
<maybeway36> like the old kdesudo package before the update
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  g'night , rest well  and ahve a good weekend
<adamonline45> Jack_Sparrow: It seems to be working! :D Is it normal for it to say it's gonna take 3 hours?
<adamonline45> oh damn just missed him
<youlin> soundray_ : great i will try that
<skar> Pelo, my fstab doesn't seem to show my /dev/sda4 partition, which is an extended partition containing those 'internal' drives
<Pelo> skar, is is being recommended that you use the line  gksu gedit /etc/fstab to open your fstab file , not sudo gedit ....
<tyronepolleri> Pelo: yesI have xgl
<tyronepolleri> infinitycircuit: intel integrated lap top card
<nathan> in order to install ubuntu via pxe booting, do I need to use the alternative disk?
<skar> Pelo, oh, alright one sec
<soundray_> youlin: it will slow down your login somewhat
<nathan> it's not working with ubuntu desktop iso
<nathan> and it does work with ubuntu server iso
<qt-x> how do i unload that ?
<enigmata> Seveas: WTF, I NEEDED ztomic's help.
<skar> Pelo, yeah, it doesn't seem to show my /sda4 partition
<Pelo> skar,  you do not want to mount the extended partiton,  you want to mount the ones inside , and you want to set a mount point there,  standard line will be    /dev/sda? /mont/point ext3 defaults 0 2
<skar> Pelo, ahh alright, i see now. thanks
<qt-x> how di i unload snd-hda-intel ?
<youlin> soundray_ : is this a better alternative to preload or is it the same thing?
<soundray_> youlin: I think it amounts to the same
<skar> Pelo, what do i put for /mont/point?
<Pelo> !install | nathan  try in here
<ubotu> nathan  try in here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<enigmata> NEW REWARD: $2 to anyone who can figure this out for me: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/rev/958b39f3e8dd
<nathan> a simple yes or no would be much faster I believe
<Pelo> skar,  try  /media/part1  and then in the terminal  do the line  sudo mkdir /media/part1    ,if you have two partiton you need to mount do the other one with part2
<tyronepolleri> What can I do to get compiz running I already looked in the forums and nothing works
<skar> Pelo, ah alright, thanks
<infinitycircuit> tyronepolleri, can you pastebin the entire output from running compiz --replace
<Pelo> nathan, I do not know,  those are all the standard instructions for installing a bunch of ways   most of them I am not familiar with
<attrezzo> hello room
<Pelo> skar, part1 and part2 are just names I made up, you may use anything of your choice ,  remember that linux is case sensitive
<attrezzo> anyone mess around with flickrfs or fuse?
<eddy> In power preferences I set my monitor to never turn off when I'm away yet it still does.  I set the same option in screensaver preferences & it doesn't help either, what can I do?
<tyronepolleri> infinitycircuit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47311/
<Pelo> attrezzo,  you'll get more luck with specific quesitons
<fabio> hello
<Pelo> eddy,  restart X , might help
<Pelo> attrezzo, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<eddy> okayyyyy....  is that hard?
<huh> How do you connect to a wireless network that uses no encryption?
<fabio> i have sis 966 and my audio is not working
<infinitycircuit> tyronepolleri, you have an intel 965, don't you
<Pelo> !hi fabio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi fabio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !sound | fabio  start here
<ubotu> fabio  start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jsheedy> how does everyone else typically handle multple users writing to the same directory on the same system?
<dibblego> jsheedy, revision control systems
<tyronepolleri> infinitycircuit: yes is that bad?
<soundray_> huh: just leave the key field empty
<infinitycircuit> tyronepolleri, that won't work with the version of compiz fusion in gutsy gibbon.  if you want compiz fusion to work you need to upgrade to the betas of 0.7
<Pelo> jsheedy, set permission to the folder for 777
<attrezzo> fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted
<attrezzo> fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted
<attrezzo> sorry
<huh> soundray_, with wireless tools?
<enigmata> NEW REWARD: $2 to anyone who can figure this out for me: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/rev/958b39f3e8dd
<infinitycircuit> tyronepolleri, which means that you either need to use hardy heron or switch to a different distro that supports the newer versions of compiz fusion
<fabio> pelo
<soundray_> attrezzo: 'sudo adduser $USER fuse', then logout and in again
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | attrezzo
<ubotu> attrezzo: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jsheedy> well I know 777 but when I new file was posted by one user, would it not have the user's perms ?
<huh> attrezzo, sshfs?
<jesse> following this guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110142 I have installed new Nvidia drivers (I'm assuming) however I am still unable to change my resolution as if the default drivers are still installed. I have restarted X with no luck, any ideas?
<enigmata> NEW REWARD: $2.50 to anyone who can figure this out for me: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/rev/958b39f3e8dd
<fabio> Pelo: my sound card is not working
<soundray_> huh: configure through System-Administration-Network
<fabio> is sis966
<Pelo> fabio,  you cna lookup thecard model in this link , see if there is any advice  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<soundray_> enigmata: www.gnu.org/philosophy/motivation.html
<huh> soundray_, you know the commandline?
<tyronepolleri> infinitycircuit: what is a distro? and how can I upgrade to the 0.7 betas?
 * Pelo is not being very helpfull tonight , use his advice at your own risk
<attrezzo> soundray_ thanks
<soundray_> huh: there is no commandline. If you edit /etc/network/interfaces direct, just omit any lines to do with encryption
<baz12> anyone in here
<enigmata> <soundray_> Show me some love.
<Pc_Dark> why doesn't it work when I click on the icons on my desktop; it's like frozen
<huh> Cool thanks
<Pc_Dark> everything else works
<Pelo> tyronepolleri,  a distro is when someone makes a working linux system with kernel , gui and other apps.  technicaly you could think of windows as a distro of the MS operating system,  but linux distros tend to come fully loaded
<Pelo> tyronepolleri,  when someone make it for distribution that is
<alexfire> yop
 * Pelo realy needs a better definition of what a distro is 
<sixpence> Heya, trying to get nvidia drivers to work, got nvidia-glx, got nvidia-glx-dev package and changed the line in xorg.conf from nv to nvidia. Still sais "FAiled to initialized Nvidia device" in the Xorg.0.log
<soundray_> enigmata: beyond me, sorry. (sound in soundray refers to ultrasound imaging)
<enigmata> <soundray_> NEW REWARD: FREE Pr0n to if you can figure this out for me: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/rev/958b39f3e8dd
<tyronepolleri> thank you and how can I upgrate to the beta 0.7 version?
<enigmata> d'oh
<Pelo> enigmata, please don'T do that in here
<enigmata> <Pelo> Think you could help?
<alexfire> hi everybody ;)
<Pelo> tyronepolleri, 0.7 beta of what ?
<Pc_Dark> A 'distro' of linux really means an operating system based on the linux kernel
<Pelo> enigmata,  not realy
<enigmata> The last guy who tried to help did something jerky and was asked to leave.
<sixpence> Heya, trying to get nvidia drivers to work, got nvidia-glx, got nvidia-glx-dev package and changed the line in xorg.conf from nv to nvidia. Still sais "FAiled to initialized Nvidia device" in the Xorg.0.log
<Pc_Dark> anyways can someone help me?  my desktop icons do not work, everything else does.
<tyronepolleri> Pelo: infinitycircuit told me if you want compiz fusion to work you need to upgrade to the betas of 0.7
<Pelo> enigmata, state your problem, don't post a link to it , and hope someone knows how to fix it, your other resources also include google and www.ubuntuforums.org , I suggest suearching in the forum first
<Pc_Dark> Also, I can't open any folders
<Pelo> tyronepolleri, infinity was not correct, what version of ubuntu are you running atm ?
<enigmata> No Sound. I need somebody to help me figure out how to apply the patch.
<enigmata> <Pelo> The forumn was of little help.
<tyronepolleri> Pelo: 7.10
<Pelo> enigmata, try asking in the #alsa channel
<enigmata> <pELO>: Cool, man. Thanks.
<Pelo> tyronepolleri,  ok compiz is default in gutsy which is what you have,  you're the one with the intel video card right ?
<Pelo> tyronepolleri,  and xgl not working properly
<stroyan> enigmata: What kernel are you running?  That is the output of   uname -r
<tyronepolleri> Pelo: yes intel 965 it is in the black list
<enigmata> <stroyan>, 2.6.22-14-generic
<Pelo> tyronepolleri, in the blacklist ? you blacklisted your video driver ? why ?
<stroyan> enigmata: That patch doesn't match 2.6.22-14-generic at all.  There is no ad1884_init_verbs[] array in the 2.6.22-14 driver.  There is no ad1884 at all.
<tyronepolleri> Pelo: no I mean it is there by default
<enigmata> <stroyan> what can I do?
<Pelo> tyronepolleri, as far as I know you should be able to run at least the basic desktop effects with an intel card, mine can handle them and it's a 865,  anything over that is a bit over my head,  you should try asking in #compiz-fusion,   I don't think you will need to install any beta of anything,  but I might be wrong ,  they will be able to tell you
<enigmata> <stroyan> I'm running ubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic with 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller, and need the patch applied to get sound on my Lenovo laptop.
<Pelo> how many damn floodbots do we need in here ?
<stroyan> enigmata: That patch doesn't come close to fitting anything before a 2.6.23 kernel.
<usrl> Is there any program out there that can send an SMS message via console? So that I could use it to notify me of things, such as setting "blahblahcompilecrap && smsdoohickey" to send me a text when my computer finishes a task?
<Kalamansi> hello good morning..im done downloading all the updates and packages..how to copy the packages and updates to another pc?
<Kalamansi> i am using ubuntu 7.10 desktop
<enigmata> <stroyan> Can you help me find a patch?
<Pelo> usrl,  sendmail ?
<baz12> ubuntu 6/.06 here... still running ok! lol
<Babble> DVD burner doesn't work for burning DVDs... reads DVDs fine... I get "Error writing to disc\nThere was an error writing to the disc:Unhandled error, aborting"
<Kalamansi> baz12: server?
<Pelo> Kalamansi,  I don't think you can do that, the other pc will need to do it's own updating
<usrl> Pelo: I'll look into that
<Pelo> Babble,  try with gnomebaker
<huh> enigmata, know you dont need a patch
<Kalamansi> Pelo: you mean i will download one by one and pc by pc?
<bqmassey> help!
<enigmata> <stroyan> Then why can't I get ANY sound?
<huh> enigmata, you need the right options passed to the module and perhaps need to compile the latest alsa-driver from the alsa site
<stroyan> enigmata: If your hardware really needs a kernel with that patch then you need a newer kernel or a major backport.  Do you really know that you need that patch?  Or are you guessing?
<Pelo> Kalamansi, I mean each pc will update indiviualy whenyou plug them into thenet,  I don'T thnk there is a way of exporting updates from one pc to the other,  there might be if you kind of created your own mirror of the updates but I think that might be a bit of work
<hereurbooks> how to get dns domain?
<huh> enigmata, I have the same chipset
<hereurbooks> i need free dns domain
<Babble> Pelo, does it do .iso?
<Pelo> Babble,  it burns images
<huh> enigmata, I upgraded the alsa-driver and edited ...
<bqmassey> Ubuntu froze.  I turned off power.  Now the partition that mounts at /home no longer works.
<enigmata> <stroyan> I was told to get a patch... In case you haven't noticed, I don't know wtf.
<Pelo> Babble,  sudo apt-get instal gnomebaker
<Babble> Pelo, i did.. gonna try now
<bqmassey> I think it said that the journal could not be found
<bqmassey> any ideas?
<enigmata> <huh>, Help. Please bloody hep.
<Kalamansi> Pelo: how to auto update?like when computer start it automatically update (no need to double click or click to update/download packages)
<huh> enigmata, hold on
<Pelo> bqmassey, the partition no longuer mounts or the partition mounts but cannot be accessed ?
<enigmata> <huh> sure
<Don64> !dns
<[n00b]Shadow> Scanning DNS! please stand by
<quack> reinstall the whole package
<abadtooth> Hey I'm looking to upgrade my compiz 0.5.2 on gutsy to the latest version 0.6.1 how do I go about doing this?
<huh> I got it working but I need to hunt down the file in etc that loads the alsa modules
<Randy_Wolf> Hey guys, what program(s) can I use for live video conferencing controlling 3 remote cameras and seperate
<Randy_Wolf> mic?
<huh> drawing a blank on it
<Pelo> Kalamansi, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,  in the preferences probabaly , you should be able to set  automaticaly update pacakges when available
<noiesmo> hello all I have laptop with crystal eye webcam in kopete the cam works yet in other apps i get /dev/video0 error running gusty kubuntu
<ubotu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<bqmassey> Pelo: doesn't mount i guess... ubuntu wont even start up now
<Don64> !dnsfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dnsfree - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Don64> !freedns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freedns - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<huh> enigmata,  http://rafb.net/p/owi0vn28.html
<Pelo> bqmassey, use the live cd to che4kc the info in your /home partiton,  if it is safe you might just wnat to reinstal the os
<Babble> :-[ WRITE@LBA=20h failed with SK=4h/ASC=08h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error
<Babble> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<abadtooth> Can anyone help me upgrade compiz
<huh> enigmata, that's my /etc/modprobe.d/alias-base
<IndyGunFreak> abadtooth: why upgrade it, use the version in the repos
<danc3> abadtooth: could you be a little more vague, please?
<Pelo> Babble,  check in /menu / system / admin / users , see if your user has parmission to write cd, and consider that the drive might be defective
<quack> reinstall always works well,just a time thing
<IndyGunFreak> danc3: lol
<quack> i know
<bqmassey> Pelo: ubuntu is installed on another partition.. seperate
<huh> enigmata, type in that last line and change your model to leveno
<Kalamansi> Pelo: how to install .exe file?
<Don64> hereurbooks: google it free dns
<abadtooth> danc3:  I want to upgrade my compiz to 0.6.1 it's current;y 0.5.2
<quack> try using grub,and boot from an ealier kernal
<huh> enigmata, I compiled alsa-driver, alsa-lib, alsa-oss, and alsa-utils from source
<danc3> abadtooth: OK, so what version is in the package manager?
<Pelo> Kalamansi, .exe files are generaly for windows applications, they don't work natively on linux,  consider using wine to use them
<Pelo> !wine | Kalamansi
<ubotu> Kalamansi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Babble> Pelo, there is an option for use CD_ROM drives.. don't see anything for writing.. I'm assuming that use is read and write
<huh> enigmata, you may just want to start with the drivers and see what happens.. I forgot to bookmark the site I got the info from
<quack> god,i must not ever give advice after many pints of brown ale
<enigmata> <huh> How do you do all this?
<huh> quack, Irish ale?
<quack> englis
<abadtooth> danc3:  5.2
<Pelo> Babble, taht would probably be so , if it is checked , consider that your drive may be borked
<quack> newcastle brown ale
<kelsin> quack: I have some of that at this very moment :)
<danc3> abadtooth: ok, so why do you feel the need to upgrade it?  What does the newer version offer you that 5.2 does not offer?
<Babble> Pelo, I coulda swore I've written DVDs using this drive in windows.. can't remember though
<hereurbooks> hello guys i have a qustion for everyone
<avidal`> oh, my sources were out of date
<avidal`> What's the easiest way to upgrade from 6.04 to 7.10 server?
<abadtooth> danc3: because I want to install neewer plugins
<enigmata> Can I just save your /etc/modprobe.d/alias-base as my own?
<Pelo> Babble,  if it was a long time ago the drive might have gotten dirty on the write head
<danc3> abadtooth: I don't know then... you'll probably have to compile from source
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | hereurbooks
<ubotu> hereurbooks: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> Babble,  real the label onteh drive,   burner usualy say so   -rw for some
<huh> enigmata, you can try it but I doubt it'll work I have a acer laptop
<huh> enigmata, you said leveno
<abadtooth> danc3:  that sucks..
<huh> enigmata, do what ya want
<danc3> abadtooth: why?
<enigmata> <hih>: I changed it to Lenovo...
<adamonline45> I ripped a DVD with k9copy, but it only plays sound, shows a static image, and when i try to navigate through it, it jumps back to the beginning... Does anyone know what I have to do to get a good rip?  Or is this an .avi codec issue?
<abadtooth> danc3:  I've never been able to figure that out
<Kalamansi> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<danc3> abadtooth: well, sounds like a good time to learn.... or stick with the older version... your choice.
<Pelo> adamonline45, dvd2avi I think will do it
<huh> enigmata,g ooogle alsa and get latest source code for the drivers
<Pelo> I'm tired folks, good night
<adamonline45> Pelo: Haha, I just installed k9copy because k3b wasn't ripping 8)  Maybe the third time will be a charm...
<abadtooth> danc3:  will it take under 30 minutes...?
<huh> enigmata, I'd back up the l old module and delete it first.. You'll need the kernel headers
<Kalamansi> Pelo : is there any command to type in terminal directly for wine installed?
<danc3> abadtooth: to compile it?  I would think so, but not certain.
<danc3> abadtooth: depends on your hardware, largely.
<SpookyET> hi
<huh> enigmata, there's a readme inside the source telling you how to compile
<abadtooth> danc3:  top end here...
<huh> enigmata, What wireless card ya have?
<keb> hi.  is there a recommended backup software for small businesses ?
<avidal`> ah, upgrading my sources to gutsy sources and running update/upgrade/dist-upgrade seems to be the trick
<benzs_s> dumb question perhaps, but can you download and install software while using a live cd?
<huh> benzs_s, depends
<m1r0> with usb stick posible benzs_s :)
<huh> benzs_s, if it is precompiled and is a binary with all the libs yeah
<benzs_s> can you add a repo and download from it for example
<benzs_s> apt-get
<enigmata> <huh> Intel mobile w/ a partially disfunctional Ubuntu driver
<d3MMoNuL> guys i really need some help with ubuntu i`m using a automatic DHCP and i cant seem to make ubuntu to work on this connection
<huh> enigmata, ipw2200 or something?
<Don64> keb :  I have simple backup
<kelsin> keb: there is a ton of software that can be used to backup. Alot of the best ones (imo) are command line oriented, but I would suggest checking out rdiff-backup
<m1r0> benzs_s: think no
<Morgan555> anyone know how to get an Mp3 player to be recognized as a drive?
<maxo> hi
<danc3> Morgan555: plug it in
<kelsin> Morgan555: what player?
<mneptok> keb: rsync has never failed me
<d3MMoNuL> :|
<keb> thanks Don64 and kelsin i will try them.  i was wondering if there is a "featured" backup like firefox is featured
<Morgan555> kelsin, iRiver h10
<huh> Morgan555, if it is usb it is like any other usb storage device
<xcst> how do you install icon themes?
<enigmata> <huh> Intel 3945 w/ restricted driver
<danc3> d3MMoNuL: how can anyone help you with the information given?
<maxo> I've got a D-Link DWL-610 pcmcia wireless card, which ubuntu 7.10 detects fine. But whenever I enter the encryption key, the entire system freezes. How do I fix this problem?
<IndyGunFreak> xcst: what format are the icons in?
<Morgan555> huh, I plugged it in via the USB but itdid not moun
<kelsin> Morgan555: I am unfamiliar with that one but I know on my sansa it has an option to put the usb mode either into the windowsmedia player mode or the normal usb drive mode, might need to check it's options
<huh> enigmata, you might want to see if it is the latest one
<huh> Morgan555, dmesg | tail -n 50 see if it is recognized
<huh> Morgan555, find out what device it might be
<codeamuk> is there a fix for the gutsy command line sound issue?
<xcst> IndyGunFreak, it is in .tar.gz
<RootyRootRootWoo> HI, what is the Ubuntu equivalent to alt+tab to switch between programs?
<Flannel> RootyRootRootWoo: alt-tab
<keb> thanks mneptok
<benzs_s> ok so a hypothetical situation: someone wants to retrieve files from their HDD, and they don't have a working OS. So they put a live CD in and find they can't access the ntfs HDD. can those files by accessed withouta dding a repo for ntfs-3g?
<huh> Morgan555, and try to mount it as root. if you can it is prolly a udev rule or hal that is stopping this
<mneptok> xcst: is it an icon set from GNOME or GNOME-look?
<adamonline45> I ripped a DVD with k9copy, but it only plays sound, shows a static image, and when i try to navigate through it, it jumps back to the beginning... Does anyone know what I have to do to get a good rip?  Or is this an .avi codec issue?
<d3MMoNuL> danc3 my connection is a Automatic DHCP and on windows it seems to work fine when i boot on ubuntu and make the setting for the connection it doesnt work, i`ve set the setthing to automatic DHCP i`ve added the dns server rebooted the network and cant see to make it work
<xcst> i downloaded it from gnome-look
<danc3> benzs_s: you can access NTFS just fine, except for writing, without ntfs-ng
<IndyGunFreak> xcst: give me a link to it if you don't mind
<RootyRootRootWoo> Flannel: it doesn't work for some reason, any ideas what I've screwed up?
<xcst> mneptok, i downloaded it from gnome-look
<mneptok> xcst: drop it on the main Theme prefpanel
<benzs_s> danc3: this is a dapper drake live cd :|
<benzs_s> danc3: won't access the hdd at all
<Flannel> RootyRootRootWoo: nope, sorry.
<Morgan555> when I plug it in, rythmbox pops up but I dont see it anyhwere in there either
<enigmata> <hih>: done.
<xcst> mneptok, where is that?
<enigmata> <huh>: done:
<noiesmo> anyone help with crystal eye webcam it works in kopete but not xawtv or camorama
<danc3> benzs_s: just mount the HDD and read files from it
<kelsin> xcst: you can probably just drag and drop it onto the theme manager window
<IndyGunFreak> xcst: give me a link to the theme.
<mneptok> xcst: System > Preferences > Appearance
<codeamuk> why don't command line audio players (cplay/mpg321) work on gutsy?
<xcst> IndyGunFreak, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=70299&forumpage=2
<huh> enigmata, Well if you get the latest alsa stuff a reboot may get it to work
<xcst> mneptok, the file format is invalid
<mneptok> xcst: then you have a corrupted download
<benzs_s> danc3: uh, to be honest with you it didn't occur to me htat she may not have mounted it... uh... ok hang on
<xcst> wait there it is
<xcst> it worked
<xcst> cool
<xcst> thanks
<mneptok> np
<RootyRootRootWoo> I'm tired of gnome, what is an allternative (old graphics card)
 * mneptok goes back to sharpening his psychic mind-sword
<danc3> RootyRootRootWoo: XFCE
<noname6243> kdeEEEEEEE?
<benzs_s> 'unable to mount volume, device is not removable, etc etc etc'
<IndyGunFreak> RootyRootRootWoo: xfce?.. fluxbox?
<d3MMoNuL> :|
<kelsin> RootyRootRootWoo: just google linux windows managers, xfce and kde are also full desktops but there are a million other windows managers that can be run
<Flannel> RootyRootRootWoo: If your card can handle gnome, it can handle KDE.  You might try that.  There are  a lot more choices as well, obviously.  Perusing synaptic might be good
<xcst> how do you use cairo clock
<IndyGunFreak> !wm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danc3> xcst: read the documentation?
<RootyRootRootWoo> Thanks all, I'll check them all out.
<mneptok> !rtfm | danc3
<ubotu> danc3: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mneptok> danc3: as is "read the documentation" :)
<icerebellumi> Rooty - WM blows, fluxbox is where its at
<Baumer> I can't seem to get my recording devices working in ubuntu
<danc3> mneptok: where did I use any of those terms?
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: i think what he said is far different than rtfm
<icerebellumi> so much prettier
<Baumer> When i do a test sound it gets stuck
<codeamuk> has anyone been able to get CLI audio players to work in gutsy?
<danc3> jeeeez
<IndyGunFreak> the guy asked a questionj w/ an obvious answer.
<danc3> exactly, thank you
<huh> codeamuk, mocp
<codeamuk> ill try that one but still dont understand why cplay/mpg321 wont work
<mneptok> IndyGunFreak / danc3: you're welcome to discuss this in #ubuntu-ops
<danc3> mneptok: how's this one:  FOAD
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: i could care less, i just think that was being a bit anal.
<danc3> lol
<huh> codeamuk, your sound card recognized and functional?
<danc3> bye
<codeamuk> yep
<codeamuk> audio works from from gnome but not the cli
<huh> codeamuk, try mplayer
<huh> codeamuk, see if some apllications need oss
<youlin> soundray_ : This works ok - thanks
<d3MMoNuL> so it seems that i cant use automatic DHCP on ubuntu.
<huh> codeamuk, prolly need alsa-oss
<mneptok> d3MMoNuL: does your connection use authentication? PPPoE?
<d3MMoNuL> No
<huh> codeamuk, or tell the applications to use alsa
<mneptok> d3MMoNuL: you have DSL?
<codeamuk> thx huh, ill try that
<d3MMoNuL> yah (cable connection)
<xcst> IndyGunFreak, how do you put clocks on the ryt side of your desktop
<mneptok> d3MMoNuL: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<xcst> IndyGunFreak, and the other stuff their
<huh> codeamuk, that is why there is a alsa-oss
<IndyGunFreak> xcst: easiest thing is to install gdesklets
<IndyGunFreak> !gdesklets | xcst
<ubotu> xcst: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<d3MMoNuL> mneptok i`m not in ubuntu right now i`m on windows but it seems to scan DCHPdiscover or something and after that it enters in sleeping mode ... :|
<xcst> k thanks
<codeamuk> alsa-oss didnt fix, was a good idea though
<nclife> what program should I use to be able to open .daa files?
<d3MMoNuL> try`d entering manualy the ip,gw,dns server and still doesnt work
<mneptok> d3MMoNuL: what kind of NIC?
<d3MMoNuL> NIC stands for ...?
<IndyGunFreak> Network Interface Card
<d3MMoNuL> on eth0
<d3MMoNuL> it`s a realtek
<IndyGunFreak> d3MMoNuL: open a terminal and findout what type of eth0 device you have.
<IndyGunFreak> type lspci
<Baumer> Hi I can't seem to get my sound input to work at all... When I try the test sound in ubuntu... It getss stuck and the same when I try to record something...
<void^> nclife: is it just me or did you ask that before, a few days ago? ;)
<d3MMoNuL> so now back to the reboot part ... :|
<huh> Baumer, sound card?
<xcst> IndyGunFreak, how do you use those desklets
<IndyGunFreak> xcst: applications/accessories/gdesklets
<Martin___> Are atheros wireless chipsets good? I have a 5212 and it shows up but isn't able to connect...
<dan> ns
<Baumer> One second
<huh> Martin___, madifi is great
<Martin___> huh: how can I install this? is there a package available?
<huh> Martin___, Well what is installed... dmesg | grep ath
<IndyGunFreak> !wifi | Martin___
<ubotu> Martin___: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mogra> if my machine is on longer than a couple of hours, suddenly sound dies and I can't seem to get it going again (prompting a reboot). any ideas why this would happen?
<Baumer> hmm I can't seem to find it on the hardware list... I believe its sigmatel or something like that.
<huh> Marine_, do a ifconfig to see if the device is made
<halflife28> i'm stumped, grub keeps giving me an error 22, i have all my settings right in menu.lst, but it still keeps giving me the error
<Martin___> I have the ath_hal restricted drivers installed
<giga06> aaaa
<Martin___> are those different than madwifi?
<hairulfr> Does anyone know how to change the Trash and Home folder icons? I can change every other icons except for these two, and it's very annoying, because the default ones are hideous. If noone know the answer, does anyone know where I find the default/original/standard ones etc, so i can just erase and replace them? Cheers people.
<huh> Martin___, I know that...
<giga06> you're die
<huh> Martin___, is a device made for the card? ath0?
<darklos> hello guys
<Bawbatos> dumb question - how to i find a complete list of drivers in the 2.6 kernel.
<Kalamansi> hello how to run photoshop cs3 in ubuntu 7.10 desktop?
<Martin___> huh: yes, it shows ath0, ath0:avah, and wifi0 under ifconfig
<huh> Martin___, So you need to configure it
<Martin___> huh: I even have an IP address under ath0:avah
<soldats> Kalamansi, im not so sure on it but inkscape does almost anything photoshop does
<darklos> how i get a working version of air-crack?
<huh> Martin___, and use wpa_supplicant to access the wireless router
<Martin___> huh: I even configured the WEP key in the manager
<huh> Martin___, I can tell you how...
<soldats> darklos, i believe you can get it through synaptic
<huh> Martin___, you use wep?
<thomas__> yea you can soldat
<Martin___> huh: yep
<huh> Martin___, I use wpa never messed with wep
<illusory> good thing too
<huh> Martin___, sounds like nothing is wrong with the driver
<illusory> wep can be cracked so quick with air-crack
<soldats> illusory, so true
<mogra> if my machine is on longer than a couple of hours, suddenly sound dies and I can't seem to get it going again (prompting a reboot). any ideas why this would happen?
<Martin___> dunno, I'm trying to help a friend set this up....
<[digit]> hi, i have an intel 3945 wireless card, using the ipw3945 driver, and i cant get my transfer speeds with it above around 200 kB/s, even on local transfers
<huh> Martin___, if you can configure your access point to use WPA I can help
<meoblast001> does anyone know how to convert ogg video to avi?
<illusory> bye all
<soldats> swee yah
<soldats> see yah**
<huh> Martin___, if not look into wireless-tools
<jk__> mogra: it's just  time thing? you sure?
<jk__> mogra: you confirmed that by just letting it sit, doing absolutely nothing, and *poof* no sound ?
<qt-x> dose sombody use ircII ?
<Martin___> huh: ok, lemme try wireless-tools... lemme grab it and install it first from repo
<[digit]> ha
<Flannel> qt-x: Most use irssi
<[digit]> ircII :X
<jk__> meoblast: ffmpeg
<meoblast001> k
<adamonline45> Is there a package for dvd2avi
<adamonline45> ?
<jk__> meoblast: i'm not 100% sure it'll do video for ogg actually, but it's a good bet
<meoblast001> why does Kino cause memory leaks while importing files?
<[digit]> the speed in network manager says 54 Mb/s, yet i still cant get over 200 KB/s
<d3MMoNuL`> mneptok seems that in lspci it`s a PCI ethernet card :)
<[digit]> its so strange
<adamonline45> meoblast001: The developer probably assigns memory dynamically and forgot to free it after he was done with it...
<meoblast001> well it acts simmaller to my memory leaks
<meoblast001> the system slows
<meoblast001> then it stops functioning
<Kalamansi> soldats : inkscape ?
<meoblast001> to the point where only moving the mouse works
<adamonline45> meoblast001: Ahh, can't help ya with the high-level stuff 8)
<soldats> Kalamansi, well it really depends on what you want to do, what do you need photoshop for
<meoblast001> it hasnt slowed this time yet
<qt-x> how do i connect to an irc server on port 5050 or 8080 or 80 ?
<meoblast001> but its taking forever
<Condoulo> I have a question about KDE4. Will it be worth using when it comes out?
<d3MMoNuL`> IndyGunFreak what`s whit the eth0:avah ...?
<Condoulo> qt-x- what IRC client do you use?
<Flannel> qt-x: using which program?
<Kalamansi> soldats : install in ubuntu 7.10 desktop if possible
<Flannel> Condoulo: Most would say yes I believe.  You'll get a better answer in #kubuntu.
<qt-x> right now chatzilla
<Condoulo> Flannel- Ah. Ok. :)
<Martin___> huh: I got madwifi-tools installed
<soldats> Kalamansi, yes i understand but for what purpose do you NEED photoshop for, if you want to edit raster graphics or edit or create vector graphics
<Baumer> I get this error when I try to test my recording under the sound settings before it freezes:  Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<qt-x> any program
<reportingsjr> How do I restart the screen thing? My resolution is restricted to 800x600 (once again) and I don't have an option for any larger ones.
<hairulfr> reportingsjr: ctrl + alt + backspace
<hairulfr> reportingsjr: You may have to manually enter the resolutions in xorg
<Kalamansi> soldats: creat logo
<soldats> reportingsjr, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" is a way to do it in the terminal but if you do it this way you need to read the pagers carefully and use default on most things
<Condoulo> qt-x- I am not 100% sure, but on the preferences for an IRC server you connected to (FIle preferences on Chatzilla I think), there is an option to enter a port number. I am not 100% sure because I don't have Chatzilla extensions installed.
<ekim|linux> Does anyone use adesklets ?
<reportingsjr> That did.. nothing, except log me off.
<huh> luks is cool
<hairulfr> Anyone know what the the icon for "homefolder" and "desktop" are called?
<huh> I can hide stuff
<ekim|linux> anyhow
<ekim|linux> I can't get adesklets to work
<ekim|linux> I installed the gutsy package
<ekim|linux> and ran adesklets_installer -t and I get an error
<ekim|linux> then with -n and -r
<d3MMoNuL`> when i restart the network settings at some point finds some DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 but at the end i get no DCHPOFFERS (No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.)
<qt-x> this irc client was a fast solution for now but o other computer i have access only on those ports
<ekim|linux> -t is for Tk -r for Raw terminal and -n for ncurses
<onats>  !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ekim|linux> but I keep getting some python tracebacks
<adamonline45> What's a good codec to use in k9copy for ripping a dvd? And a good bitrate?  I'm a DVD noob 8)
<Xaero_Vincent> can freenx be used to access windows apps from linux
<Xaero_Vincent> ?
<d3MMoNuL`> mneptok eny ideas? :|
<Xaero_Vincent> or just the opposite?
<soldats> Kalamansi, ok well when doing logos its best to do it in a format that lets you resize it to whatever size you want without pixelating the image. so for you i woudl suggest inkscape because it is a vector program specifically for logos and vectors. you may use "the GIMP" as well for logos since it is a very advanced program for photo editing and is simialr to photoshop. the only difference between GIMP and photo shop is photoshop can handle
<soldats>  vectors and GIMP cant. but if you use the gimp and inkscape together you should never need another photo program
<elcasey> I'm having trouble with gparted. It scans for devices and never stops, and then I get an error about /dev/fd0 being mounted read-only, but I don't even have a floppy. Any ideas? I just installed a new 750GB HDD and tried to do it manually but...that didn't work out like I thought it would.
<Pulshion> hi, does anyone know hot to make mplayer work if you have compiz running?
<ekim|linux> compiz shouldn't break mplayer
<elcasey> nope, mplayer runs fine for me
<qt-x> so ther is a method that i do not know without connecting  to an ssh server on this port ?
<elcasey> Pulshion: try removing and reinstalling it
<Pulshion> it doesnt break it, no video, but sound works
<onats> is there anyway i can login/startup an ubuntu pc, remotely?
<onats> will it be via vnc?
<Pulshion> when i disable the compiz then everything works fine
<vladc> Hi, what is the tool used to remaster Ubuntu?
<Kalamansi> soldats : where to get inkscape? thanks
<Martin___> when I try /etc/init.d/networking restart I get No DHCPOFFERS received for the atheros wifi
<d3MMoNuL`> so i cant use ubuntu on a DHCP automatic connection right?
<soldats> Kalamansi, sudo apt-get install inkscape
<elcasey> d3MMoNuL`: yes you can
<d3MMoNuL`> Martin___ i get the exact same thing on my cable connection
<mneptok> d3MMoNuL`: did you pastebin the file?
<xcst> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<d3MMoNuL`> mneptok i`m on my other computer ...
<Martin___> me too
<d3MMoNuL`> my modem is a Thomson TCM420
<adamonline45> soldats: Did I hear you say the GIMP doesn't support vectors?  Wow maybe that explains the trouble I had with it, hahaha
<Baumer> Ok so i got the recorder to stop getting stuck... but now it doesn't record any sound...
<d3MMoNuL`> cant understand why in windows everything works fine and when i`m on the ubuntu live cd doesnt work
<Pulshion> hi, does anyone know how to make mplayer work if you have compiz running? If i switch video output to x11 it works, but on default xv it doesnt work...is x11 good or bad?
<elcasey> d3MMoNuL`: it sounds like you don't have the correct drivers installed for your wifi. this can be a problem with livecd versus local install.
<Flannel> adamonline45: If you want to do vector stuff, you should check out inkscape.  GIMP is a raster based program.
<soldats> adamonline45, yes it very much supports layers but as i recall it does not support vectors inkscape is a far superior program for them. i tend to use gimp in accordace with inkscape for my needs in logos and other designs
<Kishoba> list
<ekim|linux> │Retrieving data online...                                                                                                                          │
<ekim|linux> │!!! An error occured during the operation !!!                                                                                                      │
<ekim|linux> │Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                                                 │
<d3MMoNuL`> elcasey so you recomand that i need to install ubuntu in order to have the proper internet connection right?
<ekim|linux> │Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                                                 │  File "/usr/bin/adesklets_installer", line 208, in run                                                                                            │
<michael_> ?
<Flannel> !paste | ekim|linux
<ubotu> ekim|linux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pulshion> hi, does anyone know how to make mplayer work if you have compiz running? If i switch video output to x11 it works, but on default xv it doesnt work...is x11 good or bad?
<ekim|linux> │    self.desklets.run()                                                                                                                            │
<soldats> !enter | ekim|linux
<ubotu> ekim|linux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ekim|linux> │  File "/usr/bin/adesklets_installer", line 108, in run                                                                                            │
<Flannel> ekim|linux: STOP
<[digit]> D:
<ekim|linux> │    ).getElementsByTagName('entry')]])                                                                                                             │
<Baumer> I can get a very very small blip from plugging in the microphone... so it makes me think the volume is extremely low... but in alsa mixer settings i have the volume all the way up
<ekim|linux> │  File "/usr/bin/adesklets_installer", line 81, in extract_tag
<ekim|linux> sorry...
<elcasey> d3MMoNuL`: there might be a way to install the drivers for the livecd, but i don't know exactly how
<yaj8> ????
<d3MMoNuL`> :|
<huh> d3MMoNuuL`, make your own livecd
<yaj8> :)
<elcasey> d3MMoNuL`: look around on the forums
<yaj8> hehehe
<soldats> Kalamansi, did you get all the information provided
<ekim|linux> Yeah...
<Pulshion> hi, does anyone know how to make mplayer work if you have compiz running? If i switch video output to x11 it works, but on default xv it doesnt work...is x11 good or bad?
<ekim|linux> whoops
<ekim|linux> sorry about that guys
<huh> d3MMoNusubL`, There are plenty of howtos on the subject
<ekim|linux> anyhow
<ekim|linux> do any of you guys use adesklets
<ekim|linux> I can't get the installer script to work
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, I made a custom gentoo live cd
<d3MMoNuL`> huh seems that i cant find the proper one :)
<soldats> Pulshion, i dont recall any problems with x11
<Martin___> if I run iwlist scan, I can see the AP, but can't connect via DHCP, could this be an issue with the AP?
<jacob_> where can i find a opensuse channel?
<elcasey> jacob_: have you tried #suse?
<Pulshion> soldats, whats is the difference then?
<soldats> Pulshion, compiz seems to have many problems with that sort of stuff
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, stuff usually on a livecd is permanent... it is read only
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, You need to edit it on a hard drive and remaster the image..
<Kalamansi> soldats : downloading it now.first time tho..what about alternative for dreamweavercs3?
<soldats> Pulshion, for some reason i see many people having confusion with compiz for video desktop effects and audio codecs, it seems that you may need to do a thurough search for codecs for your needs
<chowmeined> What is the proper way to setup a firewall policy to load on boot? For example red hat has /etc/sysconfig/iptables and the corresponding init scripts which loads the file on boot
<d3MMoNuL`> huh have the 7.10 desktop edition but i wanted to see if ubuntu works on my other connection in order to format my windows partition
<Pulshion> soldats, if it works with x11 ill just leave it at it
<onats> kalamansi, pinoy ka no
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, what card?
<d3MMoNuL`> huh network or video?
<soldats> Pulshion, ok
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, both
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, you can do text installs... and boot into the installed system
<d3MMoNuL`> huh networks it`s a Realtek PCI and my video is a Nvidia 6600
<soldats> Kalamansi, are you lookng for a web design program
<onats> which vnc server is best? tightvnc?
<craigbass1976> Where is php located?  I did a which php, a which php5, and nothing pops up.  Nothing in /usr/bin. Any ideas?
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, you shouldn't have a problem... But I need to know the chipset of the network adapter
<primary> Hello: Is there a way to get midi files to play in Ubuntu?
<meoblast001> how do i convert the OGG files made by isanbul into AVI files?
<chowmeined> primary, timidity
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, there are some wireless realtek cards that work.. You may need to compile a module
<chowmeined> meoblast001, ffmpeg -i somefile.ogg somefile.avi
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, if you try a gentoo live cd..
<Krumar> hey, my computer is renewing it's ip address every 140 seconds on average, is this normal behavior?
<chowmeined> Krumar, no
<d3MMoNuL`> d3MMoNuL` i dont have a wireless ethernet card it`s a PCI card whit a TCP cable :| connected in the back
<billy> does anybody know if battlelan or lancraft works with wine and wc3?
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, drivers are sometimes uptodate and you can prolly see for sure
<d3MMoNuL`> *huh
<chowmeined> Krumar, is this wireless?
<fabio> hello ppl
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, but dont quote me...
<Krumar> chowmeined, any idea what it's doing, i'm not wireless
<fabio> i cant ear sound
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, you want to make sure a driver exists.. trying various livecds help
<fabio> my chipset is SIS966L
<Baumer> Figured it out... if anyone was trying to help me
<soldats> Kalamansi, do you need webdveloper program?
<billy> does anybody know if battlelan or lancraft works with wine and wc3?
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, lets you know it works.. then all you need to do is choose the distro
<d3MMoNuL`> huh i did try my other connection on the same card and it works propely :)
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, but if you dont want to take a chance and google a lot
<fabio> where i find sound driver for SIS966L for ubuntu??
<fabio> where i find sound driver for SIS966L for ubuntu??
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, I use madwifi for wireless never let me down
<root_> :P
<adamonline45> Are there any developers here?  I'd like to make a simple game with graphics for KDE, do I need to use the KDE-specific libraries, or if I go for OpenGL will that not be necessary?  What do the KDE libs cover?
<d3MMoNuL`> huh I DONT HAVE WIRELESS :)
<primary> chowmeined: Alright, I installed timidity, but I don't know how to use it :)
<huh> d3MMoNuL`,oh
<d3MMoNuL`> it`s a cable connection :)
<fabio> where i find sound driver for SIS966L for ubuntu??
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, been doing other things
<chowmeined> primary, open the midi file with it i guess
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, you should be good
<chowmeined> Krumar, hmm.. im not sure
<soldats> adamonline45, it depends on what language your using
<d3MMoNuL`> huh seems i`m not ... :)
<qt-x> by
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, drop to a shell and do a lspci
<Krumar> chowmeined, thanks for your help anyway, this has been perplexing me for a while now
<d3MMoNuL`> huh did that :)
<craigbass1976> Krumar, what does tcpdump tell you?
<chowmeined> Krumar, anything in the logs under /var/log ?
<adamonline45> soldats: C++
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, well chipset google it
<billy> does anybody know if battlelan or lancraft works with wine and wc3?
<Krumar> chowmeined, i found it under the /var/log/daemon.log
<fabio> my old motherboard is broken but i have newone its a same model but before the sound work fine and now i cant ear natheng
<craigbass1976> Krumar, and what is it giving the address out?
<Kalamansi> soldats: yeah i really need a webdeveloper program
<craigbass1976> Where is php located?  I did a which php, a which php5, and nothing pops up.  Nothing in /usr/bin. Any ideas?
<meoblast001> choweined: this new "avi" file is unplayable by totem
<fabio> any one can help?????
<fabio> my old motherboard is broken but i have newone its a same model but before the sound work fine and now i cant ear natheng
<d3MMoNuL`> huh if i unplugg the cable now and use another connection on the same card that i use now it`s WORKS propely i dont think it`s a driver problem for the Realtek
<Krumar> chowmeined, it seems to request an address every 140 seconds, "--renewal in 140 seconds"
<fabio> my chipset is sis 966l
<Martin___> I got it working, how do you specify the channel number in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<chowmeined> Krumar, is your dhcp server setup really badly?
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, huh what's the problem?
<fabio> my old motherboard is broken but i have newone its a same model but before the sound work fine and now i cant ear natheng
<fabio> my old motherboard is broken but i have newone its a same model but before the sound work fine and now i cant ear natheng
<fabio> ----
<Ashfire908> craigbass1976, unless you have php-cli, you can't access php from the command line.
<Krumar> chowmeined, i'm now sure, i'm on a college network, i would hope they know how to set up the DHCP server
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, trying to multi task
<Ashfire908> fabio: please don't repeat
<d3MMoNuL`> huh the driver it`s fine .. but i think it`s this connection
<fabio> any one here avaliable to help me==??????
<killerbeesateme> Hello, would anyone be able to help me fix the Network Manager program that fails to upgrade and causes the PC to hang?
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, okay
<craigbass1976> Ashex, Ahhh.  That would do it I suppose.
<soldats> adamonline45, hmm ok ill look into it, i recall some good apps for it but i usually use python
<huh> d3MMoNuL`, I'll let ya be then
<craigbass1976> Ashfire908, Is that the package name?
<fabio> ashfire908: can u help me?
<Ashfire908> craigbass1976, yep
<Ashfire908> fabio: no i don't know
<Ashfire908> !patience | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alokin> im having trouble installing ubunto on my ppc g5
<huh> I never had a mac
<fabio> alokin: whats the problem
<alokin> its gets pass the official yaboot thing but then the screen goes blank
<chowmeined> meoblast001, ffmpeg -i somefile.ogg -acodec mp3 -vcodec mpeg4 somefile.avi
<Ashfire908> fabio: erm sorry meant to give you a different message
<fabio> ashfire908: np
<alokin> i tried the live boot and the live-nosplash boot
<alokin> how do i get this to work
<huh> alokin, is there a alternate install cd?
<craigbass1976> Ashfire908, Can't install php-cli
<fabio> alokin: what computer you have
<chowmeined> Krumar, well it sounds like the dhcp server is set to renew every 140 seconds...
<adamonline45> soldats: Oh okay, cool, ty!
<Ashfire908> craigbass1976, ?
<killerbeesateme> Hello, would anyone be able to help me fix the Network Manager program that fails to upgrade and causes the PC to hang?
<fabio> any one can help me with sound?
<chowmeined> Krumar, configured to tell your client to renew every 140 seconds*
<alokin> i did not see an alternate cd
<alokin> im using an imac g5
<Flannel> alokin: Thats PPC, right?
<alokin> what is live video=ofonly?
<alokin> ya
<alokin> g5 is ppc
<r00723r0> anyone know any img->dvd burner?
<Krumar> chowmeined, i say 140 as an average, the numbers are going back a few minutes are 132, 150, 128..
<craigbass1976> Ashfire908, is there some weird repo that I have to enable?  I've uncommented all in the config file
<chowmeined> Krumar, oh hmmm
<huh> r00723r0, growisofs or k3b
<fabio> i dont know if ubuntu supports mac archiketure
<r00723r0> huh, will gnomebaker do it?
<reya276> can anyone help me?
<reya276> I installed ubuntu gutsy on my wife's laptop which had feisty installed, but for some reason now it takes ten times as long to boot up than before?
<chowmeined> it does
<alokin> it supports ppc...
<lastelement0> where can i find chat logs for pidgin?
<Ashfire908> craigbass1976, lol uh... all the repos are enabled?
<huh> r00723r0, I hate gnomebaker tried it once and got annoyed
<Flannel> alokin: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-powerpc.iso.torrent from  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<Krumar> chowmeined, sorry i didn't put that out there earlier, but the timing is ramdom, but it seems to hover just over two minutes
<r00723r0> huh, gnomebaker is great :)
<fabio> !patiente reya276
<alokin> do you think i need the alternate?
<Ashfire908> lastelement0, it's in ~/.purple/
<adamonline45> And what in the world is Qt?
<reya276> huh?
<huh> r00723r0, if you say so..
<craigbass1976> I thought so.  Lemme look again.  I forgot that I got a new computer last month...
<Flannel> alokin: actually, PPC isn't officilly supported aftr Edgy.
<Martin___> where can I specify a startup script to run when the computer starts up, not when the user logs in?
<r00723r0> huh, give it another try :)
<chowmeined> meoblast001, does it work?
<Flannel> !bum | Martin___
<ubotu> Martin___: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<meoblast> hello
<bulmer> Martin___-> man update-rc.d
<Martin___> thanks
<TheSohnly> hi
<fabio> any one can help me with sound?
<craigbass1976> Ashfire908, yep, they all are
<reya276> fabio: what does that mean?
<TheSohnly> my Broadcom 43xx wireless drivers will not correctly install
<alokin> ok
<meoblast> does anyone know of a screen recorder that writes a commonly used filetype?
<alokin> ill try that
<huh> r00723r0, man growisofs if gnomebaker gives you the same results as mine
<alokin> thx
<TheSohnly> what do you need to know to help me
<huh> ooh broadcom yuck
<Flannel> meoblast: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<Ashfire908> craigbass1976, you should NOT enable backports.
<TheSohnly> ive looked at the wiki
<TheSohnly> ive read like 4 forum posts
<billy> does anybody know if battlelan or lancraft works with wine and wc3?
<TheSohnly> nothing works
<fabio> ANY VOLUNTEER TO HELP ME?
<fabio> LOL
<TheSohnly> im of course connected by wire right now
<Pici> Ashfire908: Why is that exactly?
<fabio> i have problem with sound
<TheSohnly> but i cant do that at school
<huh> TheSohnly, try ndiswrapper
<Ashfire908> fabio: check the ubuntu forums
<TheSohnly> tried it
<TheSohnly> twice
<chowmeined> meoblast, did that work?
<meoblast> did what work?
<fabio> ashfire908: is boring
<chowmeined> meoblast, conversion is not an issue.. the command i sent you
<TheSohnly> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_enable_WPA_with_Ndiswrapper_driver
<huh> TheSohnly, when I had your problem I got a dlink and installed madwifi
<Ashfire908> Pici: because unless you need to get a version that is not tested or want to test something...
<TheSohnly> ive been reading that for the past hour
<killerbeesateme> Hello, would anyone be able to help me fix the Network Manager program that fails to upgrade and causes the PC to hang?
<soldats> adamonline45, ok i would suggest "KDevelop" for doing what you need for KDE
<Ashfire908> fabio, too bad.
<huh> TheSohnly, solved all my troubles
<Brantis> Anyone available for a little question?
<TheSohnly> huh: i dont understand. I am new to ubuntu and linux in general
<Pici> Ashfire908: backports are tested.  'proposed-*
<Pici> Ashfire908: are 'not so much'
<meoblast> chowmeined: it "converted" but for some reason... it wasnt readable by anything... just like an OGG.... hmmm
<reya276> how can I make my swap file bigger?
<Ashfire908> pici: oh fine
<soldats> adamonline45, i have never used it but ive talked to many people and they say it is really good for c++ graphics dev
<chowmeined> meoblast, well ogg should be readable on any linux box.. or by anyone who has VLC .. or ffdshow
<huh> TheSohnly, I am just telling you I gave up... Found luck with cards that use madwifi
<fabio> Ashfire908: i think i need to install windows again
<chowmeined> meoblast, you tried the second command i gave you?
<Ashfire908> pici: generaly the normal repos are fine.
<meoblast> idk
<meoblast> im getting a new screen recorder
<chowmeined> meoblast, ffmpeg -i somefile.ogg -acodec mp3 -vcodec mpeg4 somefile.avi
<Ashfire908> fabio: windows shouldn't have an effect on ubuntu
<chowmeined> meoblast, just try it
<meoblast> one that writes to direct avi
<TheSohnly> well i cant do that
<TheSohnly> huh: i am on a laptop
<chowmeined> meoblast, why? ... the ogg libraries work well.. just convert it
<adamonline45> soldats: Very well, sounds good to me!  Do you know a good place to meet some of those people?
<fabio> ashfire908: but drives preconfigurateds yes
<huh> TheSohnly, ouch
<TheSohnly> no upgrading/fixing from that
<Brantis> I just installed ubuntu on a Slave HD with the Primary Removed, once it is restarted I get a message that says that there is no operating system detected
<alokin_> so in 30 minutes when the download is done, what will i have to do with the alternate CD to install ubuntu which didnt work with the regular cd?
<chowmeined> meoblast, it will work.. it just takes a little tweaking
<TheSohnly> huh: so am i SOL?
<huh> TheSohnly, I may get chastized for this, but uh I go to www.gentoo.org and click on the forum link and search there
<TheSohnly> there has to be a way
<meoblast> tweaking?
<huh> TheSohnly, I run gentoo on another machine
<alokin_> ...
<TheSohnly> forget another version of linux
<huh> TheSohnly, You need to know what you can apply to ubuntu though
<TheSohnly> im having too much trouble with this one
<fabio> ashfire908: im right? if i instal motherboard drives chipset drives on windows the ubuntu detect
<soldats> adamonline45, i browse at least 10 to 15 different mssg boards so i am not sure as to exactly which one but ill look into that as soon as i can  and ill let you know, i must assure you that it may take a few days. if your on this channel a lot then if i see you again ill let you know for sure
<chowmeined> meoblast, didyou try that command?
<huh> TheSohnly, got help from a Fedora forum too
<Ashfire908> fabio: huh?
<meoblast> nope
<Ashfire908> fabio: that doesn't make any sence
<TheSohnly> thanks huh
<meoblast> im getting recordmydesktop instead
<chowmeined> meoblast, just try it... it will work
<billy> does anybody know if hamachi works with wine and wc3?
<chowmeined> meoblast, ok fine
<alokin_> fabio: how will the alternate cd work as opposed to the regular i downloaded?
<huh> TheSohnly, just be careful each distro is different
<dsnyders> HI all.  I want to access my email from several machines.  Is IMAP the right tool?
<Krumar> billy, linux has a hamhi client native
<killerbeesateme>  
<billy> kk thx krumar
<r00723r0> imap is superior in most every way to pop, dsnyders
<adamonline45> soldats: Awesome, thank you!  I'm here quite a bit 8)  Talk to ya then! :D
<Ashfire908> fabio: just check the forums
<Krumar> billy, welcome
<Brantis> Hi everyone I have a problem :)
<huh> It is all how you use your resources..
<alokin_> so does i..
<fabio> ashfire908: the motherboard is a same of the  old, its the same model
<PrS1> Eae.
<soldats> adamonline45, cool ill talk to you later unless you need somthing else
<PrS1> alguém pode me ajudar?!
<fabio> ashfire908: and before work and now not
<bazhang> !es | PrS1
<ubotu> PrS1: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Ashfire908> fabio: is the sound card/chip the same
<killerbeesateme> Hello, can anyone help me with the new Network Manager upgrade?  The package fails to completely upgrade, and hangs the system
<Ashfire908> fabio: did you set the bios setting to what they were before?
<fabio> ashfire908 its a same model
<alokin_> so many ppl needing help, so little time
<Martin___> thanks for the help all, got it working
<fabio> ashfire908 how?
<Ashfire908> fabio: check the bios settings?
<Martin___> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205074     this thread was really helpful
<alokin_> 20 minutes until i have the alternate cd
<PrS1> bazhang, is pt-br no is es :D~ thanks for all!
<adamonline45> soldats: I ALWAYS need something else!  hehheh... I'll let you know ;)
<dsnyders> r00723r0: So it can be set up to retrieve mail from several servers to a central machine, which I'll be able to access with different clients?
<hairulfr> Bug here (Well possibly): Icons for Home folder and Desktop have two names which the system uses: user-desktop.png, fs-gnome-desktop.png, gnome-fs-home.png and user-home.png   - this seems weird and like a mistake. The FS stuff is, as far as i recall something from older versions. this makes it hard for icons-themers... Oh well...
<Ashfire908> fabio: uh... you don't know how to access the bios setup screen?
<fabio> yes i know
<bazhang> PrS1: sorry! :}
<user01> how do i test to see if tcp and udp is working on certain ports?
<fabio> ashfire908: the blue screen
<Flannel> dsnyders: IMAP is indeed.
<onats> how do i fix my ssh connections s.t.    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!  does not appear
<soldats> adamonline45, cool
<bulmer> user01-> lsof
<onats> is there a particular mapping that i need to establish to avoid these problems?
<fabio> ashfire908: what i  do there
<Ashfire908> fabio: yes. the blue screen. the f1 or whatever at boot
<huh> onats, delete the ~/.ssh/knownhosts
<Flannel> dsnyders: IMAP server running on that box, with fetchmail or getmail to grab mail from your various places (through POP, IMAP, whatever) to the servers mailbox
<huh> onats, retry
<Ashfire908> fabio: make sure the settings are correct?
 * Brantis grabs a # and sits down on the couch
<fabio> i will see
<Ashfire908> fabio: if all the hardware is the same, then the bios settings must me different
<dsnyders> Flannel: fetchmail/getmail.   I think that's the piece I'm missing.
<bro_man> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<onats> ok trying..
<bazhang> Brantis: what's your question?
<shredder_> Is there a place for ubuntu to download music files?
<Flannel> dsnyders: One or the other, they both do the same thing more or less.
<dsnyders> Flannel: OK, great.  Thanks for the pointer.
<bazhang> shredder_: it's up to you where that is
<hairulfr> Shredder: /home/music?
<alokin_> when someone has time, i would like help installing
<Brantis> Just installed Ubuntu on a Slave HD, located on the second IDE slot with the Master HD removed... Once Ubuntu is installed, it does not boot
<meoblast> im gonna do screen recordings now
<meoblast> cya
<MacDrunk> hello all
<shredder_> I dont know any sites to get files
<Brantis> as a matter of fact it says something to the tune of No OS detected
<bazhang> Brantis: any error messages?
<soldats> Brantis, it is a slave so it weill not boot first in the sequence
<Brantis> no install goes smooth
<Brantis> evne with no other hd installed?
<bazhang> Brantis: grub error?
<onats> when connecting via VNC, do i expect to see exactly the same as if i'm on the remote machine?
<hairulfr> shredder_: Well, you are supposed to pay for music files, free software doesn't come with a free music license, if that's what yu mean?
<hanksims> I have a hideous APT problem. It seems to be broken. Can anyone help?
<soldats> Brantis, you should be able top set it to a master hdd
<onats> it just shows me a terminal window, which i accidentally closed, and now no longer appears
<alokin_> no
<alokin_> sometimes the color is toned down
<alokin_> otherwise, yes
<Flannel> dsnyders: And personally I suggest Maildir for your local mailbox format, but that's just me.  There are lots of resources out there for both getmail and procmail.  You should have no problem finding a tutorial sorta thing. But be sure it ask if you are.
<Brantis> So, It should be installed as the Master drive, and my XP drive should be set to Slave?
<soldats> Brantis, if you want to boot linux first yes
<Flannel> Brantis: Doesn't matter, as long as GRUB is on the drive that you boot to.
 * Brantis is new
<Brantis> I just want to be able to choose which OS i want to boot to
<Brantis> Live CD is not cutting it  because of the lack of ram
<soldats> Brantis, ahh you need to dual boot
<Flannel> Brantis: Your BIOS picks a harddrive's MBR to boot to.  GRUB needs to be installed so the BIOS boots to it.  From the sound of it, if you have no other drive in when you installed, your BIOS isn't booting to the slave.
<hanksims> Every time I try to use APT for anything, I get the following error message: file for package `coreutils' is missing final newline
<user01> bulmer, not nmap ?
<bulmer> user01 any tools that will work, i happen to like lsof
<freeman163> Brantis, try usin 7.04, it needs only 128 mb or so
<xcst> i just upgraded to gutsy and some of my avi files wont play, but others play why is it like that?
<fabio> ashfire908: i load optimized settings
<freeman163> then you can upgrade via web
<user01> bulmer, lsof -i | grep port?
<adamonline45> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Ashfire908> fabio, what's that mean?
<killerbeesateme> Does anyone have a second to point me in the right direction of fixing a botched package upgrade?  Network Manager refuses to completely upgrade.  apt can't restart the Network Manager service, which completely hangs the system, with the reset button being the only option to make the system functional again
<void^> onats: depends, if you use vino (that's what the builtin desktop sharing in ubuntu uses) or x11vnc you get the very same desktop. more commonly you run an independent vnc server, though - higher performance and it persists when you logout.
<daedalus> brantis, you might want to download the alternative image and use the text installer
<bulmer> user01 lsof -iTCP
<fabio> ashfire908 means i load the normal settings
<dsnyders> Flannel: I'm going to go with fetchmail, as there is a webmin module for it.  I'll take the maildir format suggestion as well.
<onats> void, which installations/programs do you suggest?
<Ashfire908> fabio: and?
<fabio> and natheng
<onats> void, i just followed and installed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<Brantis> ugh, this is sounding like it is more trouble that I thought...I imagined that just installing it on the drive would be good enough
<bro_man> <--- Seeking help and/or advise, I have caused a problem in Thunar, (this is on my Xubuntu-feisty backup system, if it matters) . I loaded the supplied drivers only for an external USB HD ... now, when I unmount  the external HD and/or a USB thumbdrive, Thunar says they are unmounted, but they do not disappaer from Thunar and stay lit as well (the power lights on devices stay on, current still running thru them) ... I am very
<bro_man> conserned about destroying the data and usability of either ... is there some way to diagnose and repair this situation ?
<Brantis> err..installing it on a second drive rather
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone here know why hdparm won't let me set parameters?
<hanksims> APT dead: "file for package `coreutils' is missing final newline"
<fabio> does any one knows how to configure sis966l sound?????
<Brantis> Should I be able to see this other drive through Windows?
<xcst> i just upgraded to gutsy and some of my avi files wont play, but others play why is it like that?
<UnNaturalHigh> xcst, are you sure you have added the medibuntu repository?
<UnNaturalHigh> and then afterwards all the required codecs?
<xcst> oowww
<xcst> whats the medibuntu repo
<bazhang> xcst: xvid or other?
<UnNaturalHigh> http://medibuntu.org/
<xcst> im using mplayer movie player
<xcst> avi files
<void^> onats: depends on what you need - if it's for support/technical assistance, use vino. if you just need to access your desktop from the next room for a moment, use vino. if you want to run azureus in vnc, for example, it's better to use a standalone vnc server. and if you access it over the internet or any unreliable network, use ssh tunneling.
<bazhang> xcst: I meant the file format
<soldats> adamonline45, if you would like some help with some basic gimp actions you might want to check youtube. a while back i looked there and i found some good tuts on how to do stuff
<bazhang> xcst: of which there is more than one type
<xcst> owww
<daedalus> bran
 * adamonline45 bows to soldat... "Thank you, again!"
<bazhang> xcst: try installing a couple of packages (not the repos) from medibuntu and see if that does it
<xcst> ok thanks
<bazhang> xcst: you know how to install stuff from the terminal?
<xcst> yes
<jarrod_> anyone ever hear of a "phases of the moon" app? i have gdesklets and am on my way to check there
<killerbeesateme> Does anyone have a second to point me in the right direction of fixing a botched package upgrade?  Network Manager refuses to completely upgrade.  apt can't restart the Network Manager service, which completely hangs the system, with the reset button being the only option to make the system functional again.  I can't upgrade or install anything without having to reset the pc
<bazhang> xcst: then you want win32codecs and libdvdcss2; the instructions are on the site how to install those packages (not the repos) via command line
<Supaplex> I've used debian sid for years, but only dabbled lightly with ubuntu.  Is ubuntu+1 considered your flavor of unstable? or it that testing?  This is all for use in a non-production isolated virtual server (easy to throw away). Thanks.
<bazhang> xcst: you also want ubuntu-restricted-extras from ubuntu repos
<meoblast001> apparently there are no screen recorders that record to common formats so how do you convert a .ogg video to a .avi video?
<onats> void, initially, i'm going to use it to access a server that is right beside me. for future use, i might want to be able to access it outside my network...
<onats> void, i'm trying to eliminate my KVM switch here
<daedric> Hey guys!! Hardware question. Have here a Asus P4C Deluxe motherboard. Aparently its working fine. It's now with a 2.0 Celeron, and a 300Wmax PSU. This setup works perfectly. Now.. if i put it with a P4 3.0, the motherboard behaves erraticaly. Some times it doesn't boot at all, some times, it boots and starts with "BIOS Checksums" problems.
<bazhang> Supaplex: that is the next release
<genii> Supaplex: unstable
<daedric> Question is... can it be the PSU?
<adamonline45> Aww, crap, my tooltips in GIMP are white on white... They're also that way in the compiz effects-settings menu... If they're okay in the rest of my applications, what should I look into for fixing it in these situations?
<daedric> Can it be too unpowerfull?
<daedric> or do i have a 3.0 defective?
<hairulfr>  killerbeesateme you could probably start ubuntu with a an option to disable networking and network manager, then purge network manager and try again?
<bazhang> daedric: unpowerful?
<daedric> bazhang, i know :D
<daedric> the word doesn't exists.
<daedric> Not powerfull enough.
<onats> underpowered maybe
<bulmer> killerbeesateme-> you can not get to the internet?  what kind of connectivity do you have?
<killerbeesateme> hairulfr:  i ran "sudo update-rc.d NetworkManager remove" but it still hangs on doing the update
<genii> deadlock: It's offtopic for here, but: bent pins? no heat transfer gunk?
<daedric> onats, english is my second languange. Some times its impossible to use a word existing in my natural language and "translating" it intop English.
<xcst> bazhang, i installed libdvdcss2, w32codecs
<soldats> adamonline45, sounds like you need to use the defaults for compiz and find out a good color scheme to use that works with all applications
<killerbeesateme> hairulfr:  I'm actually on the system now.  Everything runs fine, unless i do anything upgrade/install wise with apt, then the system hangs
<bazhang> xcst: how about the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<daedric> !! offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<daedric> :D
<daedric> GOing to another chan
<daedric> brb :D
<void^> onats: on your local network you can also do neat things like xdmcp logins that require almost no extra configuration (just have to tick a checkbox on the server side) and work directly from your local login prompt (gdm) or in a nested x server (Xephyr, Xnest)
<xcst> bazhang, not yet
<bulmer> killerbeesateme-> that only removes entries from the init.d so remove entries there
<killerbeesateme> hairulf:  the system will recognize keystrokes but thats it.  I have to hit the reset button to get the system functioning again
<killerbeesateme> bulmer: I'm actually on the system now.  Everything runs fine, unless i do anything upgrade/install wise with apt, then the system hangs
<bazhang> xcst: that should set you up in that regard--easiest way is through synaptic--need to add more repos there
<bulmer> killerbeesateme-> if everything is fine, what is  the issue?
<hairulfr> killerbeesateme: try sudo apt-get remove [NetworkM] then sudo aptitude remove [NetworkM] and sudo apt-get remove --purge [Netwoek] sudo aptitude pnetwork  - if you can?
<killerbeesateme> bulmer:  I can't install or upgrade any packages.  I normally wouldn't mind, but doing a reset via the button to install packages is not the greatest way to go
<dmb062082> flash for 64 bit yet?
<dmb062082> natively
<hairulfr> killerbeesateme: The horrible things at the end of each command is the package name
<IdleOne> !flash64 | dmb062082
<ubotu> dmb062082: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<killerbeesateme> hairulfr:  I'll give it a shot.  hopefully I won't have to do a reset.  be back in a second if I lock up.
<xcst> bazhang, whats ubuntu-restricted-extras for?
<killerbeesateme> hairulfr:  trying to remove NetworkManager, this spits out at me "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<meoblast001> ok im stuck in a predicament
<meoblast001> i need a video editor that doesnt crash
<hairulfr> killerbeesateme: But didn't crash?
<dmb062082> it says it is installed but still says i mist grab the additional plugin (flash)
<bazhang> xcst: mp3 flash, etc
<xcst> ok thanks
<soldats> meoblast001, what editor are you using
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm having trouble playing DVD's. I've installed everything I can think of, but no go. (I'm on 64bit)
<Dante123> hey, how do you get the task manager or ubuntu equivalent to kill a process up?
<xcst> do those include dvds?
<killerbeesateme> hairulfr: it didn't crash, but if I run that command I'm 99% sure I'm going to hang.  It's asking me to configure that package which isn't fully installed...i think at least
<meoblast001> soldats: Kino
<xcst> bazhang, do those include dvd?
<meoblast001> soldats: it crashes my computer
<soldats> Dante123, huh be more specific
<lazarus_lupine> killall <processname>
<burepe> What is a .cdr file and how do I burn it?
<bazhang> xcst: that would be the libdvdcss2 you installed
<meoblast001> soldats: after 5 minutes through the process of importing large files
<xcst> ok thanks
<soldats> meoblast001, pitivi video editor
<soldats> meoblast001, goole it
<lazarus_lupine> Dante123, open a terminal and use killall <processname>
<soldats> google
<killerbeesateme> hairulfr:  I ran into this problem a day ago on a debian box, where a config file was missing an option.  I was able to fix that by adding the option, but in this case, I'm not sure what I can do
<meoblast001> soldats: how do you cut, zoom, and add music in pitivi?
<Dante123> is there something akin to ctrl-alt-delete that brings up some kind of task manager gui?
<lazarus_lupine> you can look at top if you need to know the name
<soldats> meoblast001, not sure i heard it was recommended for ubuntu
<killerbeesateme> hairulfr:  there's a thread posted on the forum as well that details what i'm getting while running apt.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3906679#post3906679
<hairulfr> killerbeesateme: Hmm, well, you could try? I'm sorta at my wits end at this, the only option is might be manually removing every bit of it, but, uhm how to go about removing every bit im not sure.
<mattycoze> hey fellas, does anyone know how to execute .jar files?
<xcst> bazhang, installing the 3 lib, w32, and ubuntu restricted should almost all media would play?
<Flannel> Dante123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588347
<meoblast001> any Pitivi users?
<soldats> Dante123, if you want to get process ids do "pgrep <app name" in a terminal if you want a system monito do "top" in a terminal
<killerbeesateme> hairulfr:  I'll give it a shot.  again, if i  hang, i'll be back in a minute
<linuxftw> anyone know how to instal a mgz 200 vid card..?
<onats> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<meoblast001> dang it i need to reboot.... everythings broke
<onats> void, i enabled remote access in my server.. how do i connect to it from my local machine?
<xcst> anyone need help with virtual cd rom
<bazhang> xcst: if it doesn't then it might be rm rmvb files, which realplayer will do--also available from medibuntu or real.com
<adamonline45> soldats: Dang, I reset my compiz theme, my KDE colors, and KDE style, and still can't see my gimp tooltips... Any thoughts?
<xcst> bazhang, mostly i only play, avi, mpg, mp3 etc
<bazhang> xcst: also ape (monkey audio) are a problem some times
<bazhang> xcst: then you'll be good to go
<xcst> thanks a lot bazhang
<soldats> adamonline45, thats strange. usually its black text on white bg, what kind of tips do you need
<jelousbuddy> what does stupid paki mean? has any of you ever felt any great pain? how was it? !!! was it accident? how bad can it be if i am in a car accident for ex got hit by a train but still alive? or half burnt my entire skin including eyes? how about heart attack / failure?
<bazhang> xcst: come back when/if you have problems :}
<xcst> ok
<mattycoze> hey fellas, does anyone know how to execute .jar files?
<hairulfr> jelousbuddy: Uh, what?
<FlyingSquirrel32> when I press a button on my laptop, it opens rhythmbox for me. How do I make it open totem instead?
<soldats> adamonline45, have you tried to highlight the tool tips
<huh> mattycoze, java the jar
<mtx1> at startup i get init: rcS process 2030 killed by signal 11 and rc-default process 2032 killed by signal 11 anyone know how to fix this? i have searched google for hrs with no fix? is there anyway to just recopy the /etc/init.d folder or will that mess everything up?
<xcst> ow
<mattycoze> yeah i've tried that - not having much luck, i think thought there was somethign more to it that that
<adamonline45> soldats: Just the tool-icon info.  I got it! :O  Had to restart GIMP 8)  hehheh...  Now to see what breaks 'em again...
<xcst> bazhang, i have finished installing but still some wont play
<soldats> FlyingSquirrel32, there should be a hot key in the rhythm box config in the gui app you should remove the hotkey and use it for the totem config
<mattycoze> huh i'll show you the error message i get...
<xcst> im using mplayer, but in totem they are working
<huh> mattycoze, what ya trying to run?
<soldats> adamonline45, so it works! awesome
<mattycoze> Blooover2.jar
<mattycoze> it's a bluetooth app huh
<mattycoze> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Blooover2/jar'
<bazhang> xcst: which ones? avi?
<xcst> bazhang, yes
<FlyingSquirrel32> soldats: No, it's set in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<mattycoze> huh i got it from this source, but it didn't have much of a how-to section :p http://trifinite.org/trifinite_stuff_bloooverii.html
<bazhang> xcst: you might want to try a different player then--vlc seems to be the app of choice for hard to play stuff
<FlyingSquirrel32> soldats: but i don't see a way to run totem
<adamonline45> soldats: Yup!  Thanks again :)
<xcst> bazhang, im just wondering coz b4 i installed gutsy they are just working fine
<huh> mattycoze, Don't know what to tell ya.. I dont have blue tooth
<xcst> bazhang, i think they myt still work
<bazhang> xcst: they will, fear not
<meoblast001> ok im back
<Ashfire908> is there a easy way to get the diffs for all the packages that can be updated?
<bazhang> xcst: you just need to get the player that plays the majority of stuff best for you--mplayer might be for most stuff--and vlc for the rest, have to experiment there :}
<alokin> huh, im using the alternate cd now for ubuntu PPC for my mac g5, and it did not change anything, the smae problem still occurs.
<meoblast001> dang it
<xcst> bazhang, in the mplayer maybe it has something to do with the preferences?
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  well here's what happened.  the command that apt asked me to run went fine.  so, i proceeded with your instructions to apt-get remove network-manager.  it wasn't able to stop the network manager (which shouldn't be running, since i disabled it).  so it failed.  I was still able to run commands under my normal user, however, any sudo commands freeze
<soldats> FlyingSquirrel32, when you go to keyboard shortcuts does it ask you to enter a command, if so try to enter "totem" and if that works enter the key controls you want for it
<meoblast001> i need a screen recorder that writes to AVI... not OGG.... A..... V...... I.....
<mattycoze> anyone know of a good java chatroom?
<soldats> !screencast
<ubotu> Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  this makes absolutely no sense to me.
<meoblast001> soldats: already checked that link... all swf and ogg
<soldats> !screencast | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: please see above
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem: What, sudo is the problem? Like "sudo nautilus" freezes the system?
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem: No, that sounds very very strange
<soldats> oh soory i dont usually screen cast but im almost positive if you screencast in ogg you can make it into whatever extension you want
<super-7alazoune> hi all
<bazhang> xcst: could be but I doubt it; try vlc or totem for example
<super-7alazoune> I am trying to crate a directory
<percy> I want to get a source code ,eva ,can i do like  this sudo apt-get source eva??
<super-7alazoune> and I get "permission denied"
<soldats> hairulfr, gksudo nautilus
<super-7alazoune> I have no xorg running
<super-7alazoune> how do I do it?
<genii> sudo nautilus is *NOT* a good idea
<SpeakerMania> What is the command to download a file via the terminal?
<user01> cant seem to get two green arrows on amule
<Flannel> SpeakerMania: wget
<genii> SpeakerMania: wget
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  here's what happens, when i try to apt-get install or apt-get upgrade anything, it keeps trying to fix the network-manager package.
<alokin> hey can anybody help me fix my ubunto 7.10 ppc on my mac g5
<super-7alazoune> I tried "sudo mkdir ...", but it says not part of sudeors
<xcst> some avi play in mplayer but all play in totem
<SpeakerMania> Flannel, that's the ticket. I couldn't remember it, thanks. :)
<soldats> SpeakerMania, do you want an application or a file from the web
<meoblast001> anyone know of any AVI screen recorders?
<SpeakerMania> soldats, genii, thanks. I got it covered. :)
<soldats> SpeakerMania, apt-get for apps and wget for files
<mattycoze> is there a good bluetooh IRC channel on freenode?
<bazhang> xcst: good news
<soldats> SpeakerMania, ok cool
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  So, when i tried your instructions to remove it, it freezes on trying to stop the Network Manager.  which is the same thing that happens when i upgrade the system
<lgc> Hi. Is there any trick to activate the dictionary on Gutsy or it's just broken?
<SpeakerMania> genii, also it is gksudo nautilus is the proper way. :)
<alokin> hey can anybody help me fix my ubunto 7.10 ppc on my mac g5
<genii> super-7alazoune: If this is not the first username that was made when ubuntu was installed make that name a user with admin/sudo rights from a username that DOES have sudo rights
<linuxftw> can anyone help me out with wine, and where it's located?
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem: Have you tried killing it?
<bro_man> <-- seeking help, problem #2... OS: Ubuntu-feisty, Symptom: after loading OS, gui freezes/locks as soon as mouse/cursor is moved, Suspected Cause: last thing I did before rebooting and discovered reoccuring sympom was use "Add/Remove Applications" and added Nvidia drivers... Present State: after OS loaded I pressed alt+cntrl+F3 and I am at a fullscreen terminal prompt.... I am noobish, but somewhat capable (of screwing up syst
<bro_man> em every 3 monthes). I do not know any commands but I can follow directions... umm... help?
<soldats> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<meoblast001> "Ubuntu for example is capable of playing OGG/Theora/Vorbis video out of the box." ..................... yeah right =D *laughs*
<genii> SpeakerMania: Yes, gksudo and not gksu
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  after failing at trying to stop the networking manager, thats when sudo becomes worthless.  also networking completely dies
<linuxftw> where is wine located on my harddrive
<super-7alazoune> how so?
<meoblast001> Totem kills when i play OGG video
<super-7alazoune> from thr CLI
<lgc> Hi. Is there any trick to activate the dictionary on Gutsy or it's just broken?
<soldats> linuxftw, "whereis wine" in terminal
<soldats> maybe
<soldats> meoblast001, hmm i wish i knew more about ogg video to help you but i only use ogg audio
<xcst> bazhang, how do i set totem to be the default player
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  do you know an easy command to check if the network manager service is running?
<xcst> bazhang, ill use it then since its the one who works with all
<meoblast001> i only use ogg audio
<meoblast001> and then they through this whole ogg video at me
<meoblast001> i like AVI
<meoblast001> and MOV
<meoblast001> and MPG
<lgc> Flannel, you there?
<soldats> ya i prefer avi
<meoblast001> why cant they use that?
<genii> super-7alazoune: login with a name that does have sudo. Then edit file /etc/sudoers to add the name you want to have these rights. Examples can be examined by: man sudoers
<jiatai> hello, is the gutsy having a big upgrade now?
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem: top then look through the list or in system - preferences - sessions
<bazhang> xcst: ah, not sure about that as I'm on kubuntu :} perhaps in the settings?
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  I removed it from the init, using "sudo update-rc.d NetworkManager remove" yesterday, and I've done several reboots since then
<soldats> meoblast001, just download the codecs for avi mepg etc
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem: Then you could try killing it
<nNamOet> HMGM
<xcst> bazhang,  thanks
<meoblast001> the program still wont write to AVI
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  I also don't see it running in the gnome task bar
<bro_man> <-- seeking help, problem #2... OS: Ubuntu-feisty, Symptom: after loading OS, gui freezes/locks as soon as mouse/cursor is moved, Suspected Cause: last thing I did before rebooting and discovered reoccuring sympom was use "Add/Remove Applications" and added Nvidia drivers... Present State: after OS loaded I pressed alt+cntrl+F3 and I am at a fullscreen terminal prompt.... I am noobish, but somewhat capable (of screwing up syst
<bro_man> em every 3 monthes). I do not know any commands but I can follow directions... umm... help?
<meoblast001> i converted the OGG video and it didnt work
<bazhang> xcst: I can google if you wish (will google for karma) :}
<meoblast001> the result wouldnt play
<xcst> oh
<vmlinuz`> *hmm*
<xcst> pls
<xcst> hehe
<bazhang> xcst: just a moment be right back
<xcst> ty
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem: Well, something broke when you updated, that's for sure,, but exactly what I not sure. have you tried asking in #linux?
<SpeakerMania> How do I set a folder to share over my network for access via Windows computer?
<mtx1> at startup i get init: rcS process 2030 killed by signal 11 and rc-default process 2032 killed by signal 11 anyone know how to fix this? i have searched google for hrs with no fix? is there anyway to just recopy the /etc/init.d folder or will that mess everything up?
<soldats> SpeakerMania, right click and do folder share over network
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  no, this was my first stop.
<SpeakerMania> soldats, can you be more specific?
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem: I'm simply not sure what to do.
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr: the thing that drives me nuts, is network manager is not running, so why would apt have a problem, or even try to stop it??  the package is in limbo, and i really wish I could make apt forget pending actions, so that I can just forget about it.  I don't even use the network manager
<Ashfire908> is there a easy way to get the diffs for all the packages that can be updated?
<genii> Ashfire908: Not yet but this method of updating is in discussion/development
<bro_man> <-- seeking help, problem #2... OS: Ubuntu-feisty, Symptom: after loading OS, gui freezes/locks as soon as mouse/cursor is moved, Suspected Cause: last thing I did before rebooting and discovered reoccuring sympom was use "Add/Remove Applications" and added Nvidia drivers... Present State: after OS loaded I pressed alt+cntrl+F3 and I am at a fullscreen terminal prompt.... I am noobish, but somewhat capable, I do not know any c
<bro_man> ommands but I can follow directions... umm... help?
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem_ Yeah, that's where i get stuck too, , and "limbo" is a pretty description, I think :)
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  you don't know how to force apt to forget about packages that aren't in a fully installed state would you?
<compwiz18> is there an xorg.conf directive that signals a monitor to be widescreen?
<maxo> when booting ubuntu, I don't get the splash screen, and if I hit escape, I see the message 'usplash setting mode 1152x864 failed'. How do I fix this?
<sobbie> evenin' ior morning all
<genii> apt-cache policy
<maxo> is there any way of changing usplash's mode?
<soldats> SpeakerMania, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_share_folders_the_easy_way read through this it may help also scroll to the top and maybe there will be a more specific way.
<sobbie> ok here is my issue... all new windows that open ... open at about position 0, -10 so that the top bar is off the screen
<SpeakerMania> soldats, thanks. :)
<Atomic_UE> maxo, did you change the resolution for usplpash?
<sobbie> ps is this the correct channel to be in for this issue
<soldats> sobbie, i had the same problem i never figured it out
<maxo> Atomic_UE, no, how can I do that?
<sobbie> I just did an upgrade to 7.1 could that have cause the isue
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem1: Nope, I don't, I'm sorry, but I'm actually pretty interested in what it might be, but I simply don't know enough to figure out what i  "means", what happened and how to fix it.
<soldats> sobbie, the only way i fixed it was to make a new user account
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem1: You should try #linux, they might know
<Atomic_UE> Go to Applications > Add/Remove Applications
<sobbie> soldats... THANKS!!! :) maybe I will give that a try... although that is kinda a pain
<sobbie> :) thanks again
<hairulfr> hairulfr: I just tried google,  and I didn't really find anything
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem1:
<Atomic_UE> maxo, go to Applications > Add/Remove Software, select All Available Applications from the drop down in the top right
<soldats> sobbie, yea i know but when i upgraded it didnt do that it happened more recently also you might want to try to go to accessories > settings > window manager tweaks
<Atomic_UE> maxo, search for and install startup-manager
<Ashfire908> genii: any non-easy way?
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  I FOUND IT!!! for future reference, if you go to Synaptic, go into the status page, then go to "Not Installed (residual configuration)"  or something like that, then mark it for complete removal, it will actually purge the frickin thing
<silent> am I the only one who sets their panels up like the windows task bar?
<thinsoldier> How do I find out how much free space I have on /
<genii> Ashfire908: Not that I know of yet
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem1: The Network Manager setup files? Didn't we try that?!
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem1: Well, good for you :)
<adamonline45> soldats: Well, I've determined that changing my KDE color scheme will let me see the tooltips.  When editing my colors,though, I don't see anything relating TO to tooltips... Do you know what I'd have to change?  I presume the color's tied to some other entities color... Oh, I'm in KDE, btw...
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  I couldn't purge it via apt, but synaptic did it
<Arceye> is there program that can be used to recover deleted stuff ?
<thinsoldier> How do I find out how much free space I have on /
<maxo> Atomic_UE, ok I'll try that
<adamonline45> thinsoldier: df -h
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem1: Cool and strange, you installed via synaptic, and that godt stuck?
<Atomic_UE> maxo, ...i should of asked, Ubuntu actually does start up fine doesn't it?
<thinsoldier> ok, now where to find that in a gui so my grandma can do it?
<maxo> Atomic_UE, yes, no problem otherwise
<silent> oh wow, this channel is growing like crazy... gutsy catching on a bit more than previous releases?
<bruenig> does your grandma need to know how much free space she has on /
<thinsoldier> yes
<bruenig> silent, this channel is not as full as it was even after dapper
<bazhang> xcst: you can right click and choose open with, or check properties and set what it opens with--the real answers will be found at ubuntuguide or ubuntuwiki--a good place to read through to get a feeling of all the things you can do--sorry not to give a better answer
<adamonline45> thinsoldier: make her a shortcut :P
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  I actually purged it via synaptic.  its got a section for packages that are in limbo.  so I just did a complete removal there.  it managed to stick...
<bro_man> <-- still seeking help, started this morning... OS: Ubuntu-feisty, Symptom: after loading OS, gui freezes/locks as soon as mouse/cursor is moved, Suspected Cause: last thing I did before rebooting and discovered reoccuring sympom was use "Add/Remove Applications" and added Nvidia drivers... Present State: mouse unplugged, after OS loaded I pressed alt+cntrl+F3 and I am at a fullscreen terminal prompt....
<xcst> owww
<bro_man> I am noobish, but somewhat capable, I do not know any commands but I can follow directions... umm... help?
<soldats> adamonline45, im not too familiar with kde since ive never used it but maybe just leave the kde settings the way they are so you can see the tooltips until you are comfortable with them and then change them back, sorry its not a better answer but im not familiar with kde
<silent> bruenig, really? perhaps that's a good sign.. maybe things are 'just working' now
<thinsoldier> seriously? there's no other way to check how much free space you have?
<bruenig> silent, I think people are switching to pclinuxos
<sobbie> <thinsoldier> - install baobab
<Arceye> what can I use to recover accidently deleted data ?
<thinsoldier> I have to install something to see how much free space I have? wtf?
<thinsoldier> seriously?
<bazhang> bruenig: dont believe distrowatch
<silent> bruenig, never heard of it, I'll look into it... i started out with debian, what base is pclinuxos built on?
<Atomic_UE> maxo, cool. So when the Startup-Manager app is installed, run the thing (System > Administration > Startup-Manager) and let me know when you get that far
<sobbie> well it might be there
<adamonline45> soldats: Ooooh, it's workable though :)  I'll ask in #kubuntu... Thanks :)
<soldats> thinsoldier, "du" in a terminal
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  i found a thread for not fully installed packages, and someone recommended doing that.  so, it didn't really fix it, but I didn't need the network manager anyway.  I'm just glad my apt works right
<daedalus> thinsoldier: df -h
<bruenig> bazhang, I shall believe it
<bazhang> silent mandriva
<sobbie> look under acesssories
<bruenig> silent, pclinuxos is like ubuntu but better
<thinsoldier> soldats: where is the gui option? why can't we just right click on the drive icon in the side bar or something?
<soldats> adamonline45, ok cool that seems better for that situation
<adamonline45> thinsoldier: Sorry, that's the best I know, I'm in KDE...
<Jack_Sparrow> thinsoldier: I use thunar file manager and it shows free space on any selected drive..  or where you lookng for cli answer
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem1: Yeah, it's super frustrating,
<Jack_Sparrow> thinsoldier: Nautilus is another option
<soldats> thinsoldier, you should be able to try to open the system monitor
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  thanks for all your help tonight.  It was driving me nuts...  and now I can finish the thread someone else started with some kind of advice.
<thinsoldier> and again with the cryptic commands. Someone please tell me what the "DF" stands for?
<sobbie> <thinsoldier> or go to Places>My Computer
<silent> bruenig, oh well, I like the ubuntu community, and I have this gutsy install working fine now... Linux is linux imo... there will always be an infinite number of choices, I'll stay with ubuntu
<thinsoldier> it would be less alien If i understood what the letters were an abbreviation for
<sobbie> then right clieck on filesystem... and go to property
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem1: But good you made it work. Yeah, no problem, didn't really do all that much, you fixed it yourself :)
<bruenig> silent, I am just kidding, I don't know how good pclinuxos, I imagine it is probably the same as ubuntu/fedora/opensuse which are pretty much identical
<soldats> thinsoldier, "du" in terminal it stands for disk usage
<sobbie> df -h is a command at a xterm
<thinsoldier> thanks sobbie
<sobbie> ;)
<soldats> thinsoldier, also du -h means human readable
<bazhang> bruenig: phew
<Jack_Sparrow> thinsoldier: you can type man df
<thinsoldier> been at it for 10 minutes and didnt see that
<bro_man> <-- still seeking help, started this morning... OS: Ubuntu-feisty, Symptom: after loading OS, gui freezes/locks as soon as mouse/cursor is moved, Suspected Cause: last thing I did before rebooting and discovered reoccuring sympom was use "Add/Remove Applications" and added Nvidia drivers... Present State: mouse unplugged, after OS loaded I pressed alt+cntrl+F3 and I am at a fullscreen terminal prompt....
<bro_man>  I do not know any commands but I can follow directions... umm... help?
<thinsoldier> thanks soldats
<Atomic_UE> thinsoldier, I would guess df = disk free
<soldats> bro_man, what do you need
<thinsoldier> this may sound crazy but I'd rather type "disk usage" than "du"
<silent> bruenig, doesn't fedora push the non-proprietary policy though? I think I remember it not being able to play mp3's default, only ogg...?
<thinsoldier> its more user friendly to a noob I think
<bruenig> silent, not true
<soldats> thinsoldier, the bash shell doesnt work that way
<crshman> hi all, i installed vmware workstation on my ubuntu box and when i restarted all my fancy compiz went away, i see it's not in the startup list anymore...does anyone know the command to start it?
<Atomic_UE> thinsoldier, Places > Computer, right click on a thingo and it should say how much is free/used
<Jack_Sparrow> thinsoldier: man and almost any command will bring up the manual for that command
<Ashfire908> ok uh i was using xchat, and all of a sudden, the load average for the system raiply climbs and aplay processes lock up and don't play anything and refuse to respond to signal 16 to kill. or a SIGTERM.
<bazhang> crshman: you have ccsm installed?
<sobbie> pro_man... unsintall nvideia driver...
<bruenig> silent, well ubuntu can't play mp3's by default, no distro can except the lindows/linspire/mepis's of the world that pay to be able to include them
<silent> thinsoldier, no, I would much rather type du, it being much easier
<sobbie> broman
<killerbeesatem1> hairulfr:  hey, i would have never of thought of googling what i did without us going back and forth.
<thinsoldier> :( 1 gig free
<Atomic_UE> thinsoldier, also Nautilus should say X Free Space in the status bar
<Ashfire908> this has happened before. load average is at 58.16 and rising.
<bro_man> soldats: I need to use my system without wiping my boot... everything is right there...
<crshman> bazhang: i should, i didn't uninstall anything i think some config files just got overwritten
<drcode> hi all
<crshman> i'm running gutsy, so it *should* be installed already
<bruenig> bro_man, you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soldats> bro_man, sorry what do you mean by wiping the boot
<Atomic_UE> maxo, how's it going?
<silent> bruenig, true enough, but I like how synaptic works though.. makes installing further software a breeze
<bazhang> crshman: alt-f2 compiz --replace
<genii> Ashfire908: If firefox is open with some Flash animations playing, close it
<thinsoldier> well i also needed to know the total capacity
<maxo> Atomic_UE, ok, yeah I just installed startup-manager, interesting though, it reckons my resolution is set to 640x480 with 8bit at boot
<soldats> thinsoldier, in your file manager it should tell you everything
<bro_man> it's a winduhs termm... to wipe the drive
<crshman> awesome, thnx
<hairulfr> killerbeesatem1: Cool, well, glad you got it working :) It was quite interesting, never really seen that happen, much else, but not that :P
<bruenig> silent, yeah they all have graphical package managers
<Atomic_UE> maxo, well that answers my next question
<bro_man> sobbie ?
<soldats> thinsoldier, du -h should tell you everything
<drcode> any one know about boot network card?
<Flannel> lgc: What's up?
<Atomic_UE> maxo, what size monitor is plugged in?
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there an equivalent to "defrag" in linux?
<silent> bruenig, looking at the screenshots, pclinuxos looks like any other kde-based linux with some nice themes
<Flannel> FunnyLookinHat: ext3 doesn't need it (it does it as it goes)
<Atomic_UE> maxo, 15, 17, 19, 21 inch?
<Flannel> FunnyLookinHat: Or rather, it keeps itself unfragmented, is a better way to put it.
<bruenig> silent, ubuntu looks like any other gnome based distro with an ugly brown theme
<thinsoldier> how can i force mount an ntfs drive?
<Ashfire908> genii: no this is not firefox related
<bazhang> heh
<sobbie> bro_man... thought it said you install driver... then problem happend...
<bro_man>  OS: Ubuntu-feisty, Symptom: after loading OS, gui freezes/locks as soon as mouse/cursor is moved, Suspected Cause: last thing I did before rebooting and discovered reoccuring sympom was use "Add/Remove Applications" and added Nvidia drivers... Present State: mouse unplugged, after OS loaded I pressed alt+cntrl+F3 and I am at a fullscreen terminal prompt....
<silent> bruenig, ahaha, I never use the default theme
<bruenig> silent, I don't know that anyone does
<maxo> Atomic_UE: it's a laptop 1024x768 lcd screen
<bro_man> sobbie: yes, correct.
<Ashfire908> genii: i shut it down. aplay does not respond.  load is 96.
<SpookyET> Hi
<bro_man> I do not know any commands but I can follow directions...
<SpookyET> How can you make gnome show the contents of windows when they are resized?
<soldats> thinsoldier, do "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal and whatever hdd you want to boot do "sudo mount -a /mount/point"
<Atomic_UE> maxo, try setting the resolution to 1024x768 and turn the colour depth to 16 bit
<FunnyLookinHat> Flannel, sweet, so if I resize the drive it'll probably preserve the data, yeah?
<maxo> Atomic_UE, ok, I'll try that now. have to reboot tho. brb :-)
<bruenig> !xconfig | bro_man try this
<ubotu> bro_man try this: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Atomic_UE> maxo, no worries :)
<mmm3> hi... so i just installed 7.10 a couple of days ago on a laptop with no internet connection, and i remember it saying something about updates. Since then i installed wifi-radar and internet works, and i try to use the update manager and it searches for updates but doesn't find any and says i'm up-to-date, even though i am sure i am not. am i stupid?
<silent> mmm3, you're probably up to date
<xcst> how can i make and play a virtual cd rom/
<xcst> how can i make and play a virtual cd rom?
<mmm3> do the download iso's get updated?
<silent> xcst, mounting an iso?
<bazhang> xcst: you mean an iso file?
<xcst> silent, yep
<xcst> bazhang, yep
<silent> erm... I cant remember the filesystem name
<daedalus> mmm3: no, there will be updates waiting, are you sure you didn't update?
<genii> Ashfire908: No other immediate ideas come to mind
<bro_man> bruenig: so the exact command is " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " (without the quote marks ?
<mmm3> sure
<silent> xcst, I'll look it up
<sobbie> xcst - mount -loop something
<soldats> bro_man, yes
<daedalus> mmm3: from the command line, sudo apt-get update
<thinsoldier> it says my drive is /dev/sda but when i try to mount that it fails
<genii> Ashfire908: top is showing aplay as most resource hog?
<thinsoldier> can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<daedalus> mmm3: once it's updated then, sudo apt-get upgrade
<sobbie> bro_man yep that is it
<silent> xcst, sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<soldats> thinsoldier, do you want it to mount everytime at boot
<Ashfire908> genii: one sec
<thinsoldier> no just this once
<thinsoldier> external drive
<silent> xcst, if you're not familiar with mount, man mount
<Ashfire908> no
<xcst> owww
<sobbie> thinsoldier - use part command to find partition
<lulu> hi, I just installed gutsy in my desktop PC, but gdm couldn't be started, I just watched xorg log, and I have 3 errors: 1:Cannot find empty range to map base to, 2:Vesa(0): Cannot read v_bios(3), 3: Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<lulu> can anyone help me?
<Ashfire908> genii: i just tried restarting alsa.
<genii> Ashfire908: What IS top resource hog?
<soldats> thinsoldier, so if you unplug it and plug it back in it doesnt auto mount
<thinsoldier> bash: part: command not found
<Ashfire908> genii: it locks up.
<lulu> I have an ati radeon x700
<thinsoldier> it wont auto mount cuz its an ntfs and the error message says windows didnt shut down properly (which is hasn't in 3 years)
<silent> lulu, try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ashfire908> genii: xorg compiz, gnome-system-monitor, it varies
<sobbie> sorry cfpart or parted
<genii> Ashfire908: I would suspect something in compiz.
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html xcst
<Ashfire908> genii: besides no sound and a load passing 165.23, nothing else says anything is wrong
<lulu> silent, and which driver should I use?, this is a fresh install
<soldats> thinsoldier, i auto mount an ntfs everyday i wonder why it doesnt work you could also add it to the /etc/fstab file and it will mount everytime and if you want to unmount it right click and choose unmount
<silent> vesa is good for compatibility
<silent> though you can try ati
<genii> Ashfire908: Laptop?
<Ashfire908> genii: it's at normal resources.
 * thinsoldier runs off to buy a hard drive, install windows, boot, plug in external drive, shut down windows properly, restart in ubuntu, mount external drive :( see ya later, thanks
<Ashfire908> genii: no.
<mmm3> sudo apt get update fetches 1B in 0 sec reading package lists and then done
<meoblast001> why doesnt totem play OGG Video?
<mmm3> doesn't seem to have udated anything
<genii> Ashfire908: Rules out cpu scaling making it seem like unusually high load then
<Ashfire908> genii: right now, i just want to kill aplay.
<meoblast001> or what plugin is required to play it?
<soldats> it seems that thinsoldier is impatient and it also seems he doesnt want to learn to use linux
<silent> meoblast001, you're missing codecs
<sexcopter> hi, could anyone recommend me a package for transcoding audio, eg from mp3 to ogg?
<silent> meoblast001, just get vlc
<test001> endru cabul
<Ashfire908> genii: the issuse appear to be comming from alsa itself.
<meoblast001> i have vlc
<silent> then use it
<lulu> silent, well, I'm using vesa, I didn't modify anything :S, install app chose vesa
<meoblast001> VLC dies too
<silent> lulu, try the reconfigure
<genii> Ashfire908: sudo kill `ps ax|grep aplay|cut -b1-6`
<silent> meoblast001, have you tried to play the video in any other OSes?
<Ashfire908> genii: the kernel modlue is in the kernel/loaded. no scaling is taking place.
<maxo> Atomic_UE, no luck, says I passed an undefined video mode. I guess I'll just have to live without pretty splash screens :-(
<daedalus> mmm3: there won't be any lists to grab if you're up to date
<silent> meoblast001, are you sure the file is intact?
<daedalus> mmm3: did you upgrade too?
<Ashfire908> genii: no output.
<meoblast001> silent: i dont know... the recommended Ubuntu ScreenCast programs made these files
<Atomic_UE> maxo, an undefined video mode? that's one i ain't heard of
<soldats> i really wonder if anyone has ever googled "learn linux" and actually read some web pages. it seems to me that there is a lot of information in those pages. a lot of the problem i see on this channel would be easily described and or fixed if someone were to read up on it
<genii> Ashfire908: ps ax|grep aplay
<silent> mmm3, you may have to check your sources in synaptic.. make sure you have repos enabled
<Ashfire908> genii: 202+ load.
<mmm3> yes i ran sudo apt-get upgrade
<FunnyLookinHat> How can I send resize2fs a size in MB rather than sectors for a partition resize?
<Atomic_UE> maxo, try a lower/other resolution
<silent> soldats, I learned by diving in... it's been a few years now
<genii> Ashfire908: Sounds like some memory leak
<soldats> reading the dist wiki is another good way to learn how to work the system the way you want to
<hairulfr> "if you're wondering how he eats and breathes and other science facts...."
<maxo> Atomic_UE, thanks for the help anyway, I'll fiddle around a bit more, and maybe who knows...
<silent> mmm3, I'm not really a big fan of upgrades
<mmm3> 0 upgraded 0 newly installed
<Atomic_UE> maxo, ok
<Wingless-Archang> hello
<silent> mmm3, oh, nvm
<Wingless-Archang> I need some help
<maxo> Atomic_UE, thanks :-)
<maxo> bye
<soldats> silent, yea me too its been a few years but i have also read many many pages on the stuff and have learnt a lot from that
<Ashfire908> genii: memory is normal. ram and swap
<mmm3> i installed from a 7.10 cd so i shouldn't need to upgrade?
<Atomic_UE> maxo, no worries, cya
<silent> soldats, yep
<Ashfire908> genii: buttload of stuff.
<meoblast001> silent:?
<silent> mmm3, upgrade is just upgrading packages
<Wingless-Archang> ...
<genii> Hmm
<silent> mmm3, dist-upgrade upgrades the distribution release
<mmm3> o right...
<daedalus> mmm3: did you set up a connection and upgrade during the install maybe?
<silent> mmm3, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sexcopter> any suggestions? There must be something out there for converting audio
<mmm3> it's just wierd because i have a desktop with 7.10 on it since release, and have updated it successfully
<genii> Ashfire908: I'm out of immediate ideas again, and food has arrived to my door
<Ashfire908> genii: i tryed to stop alsa. it won't shut down.
<hairulfr> sexcopter: Just a second, I'll find it for you
<ernie> I wish to modprobe snd-serial-u16550 and am running into an error message 'No such device'.  Can someone help?  It doesn't seem to be covered at the forums or wiki.
<mmm3> but this recent install on the laptop hasn't 'updated' anything...
<sexcopter> hairulfr: thanks muchly
<sobbie> Wingless-Archang what kinda help?
<soldats> sexcopter, audacity
<silent> meoblast001, it's unlikely that vlc is the problem.... try playing a sample ogg video
<Ashfire908> genii: i can't stop the stopping of it either
<lulu> i tried ati, fglrx, and radeon drivers from repository without luck, do you recommend to use ati's website binary package?, my card is an ati radeon x700
<genii> Ashfire908: Before I leave to eat, perhaps use the kill -9
<sobbie> sexcopter: lame programs
<sexcopter> soldats: ok, i didn't even know it existed for ubutnu, i've used it before for windows, so that's an ideal solution. thanks!
<Ashfire908> genii: doesn't respond.
<genii> Ashfire908: Is there some window open in the gui that is nonresponsive?
<mmm3> is there a way to tell what 'updates' are installed?
<csunanime> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<hairulfr> sexcopter: What do you need to convert, btw :) I forgot the name of that oter program, but depending on what it is you need to convert
<seek> hey, I can't run "Alfred Teach Yourself Guitar" under Windows XP because Adobe bought Macromedia and now it crashes with Adobe's player.  (This is an Executable, not webbased)  Will crossover or WINE work?
<ernie> this is for a serial MIDI interface and the only solution I found involved adding a demudi repo to the apt...  didn't seem right
<Ashfire908> genii: nope.
<xcst> is vlc a nice player for dvds?
<silent> mmm3, no idea, things just work on this end... have you looked in the synaptic settings for repositories?
<genii> Ashfire908:  Ok. Leaving to get nourishment. I hope someone esle will assist
<meoblast001> silent: so all the other programs involved are the problem
<daedalus> mmm3: you could check out the log
<meoblast001> silent: EVERY SINGLE ONE?
<sexcopter> hairulfr: i have some mp3s and want to convert them to ogg, i see there's a package mp32ogg, but i'm guessing it's very minimal and requires some clever knowledge i don't have! :p
<Ashfire908> anyone know how to force a process to end?
<daedalus> mmm3: /var/log/apt/something
<ernie> I suspect there's a better way than just installing a kernel from a different distro... just to... build a serial interface module?!
<soldats> sexcopter, cool
<lazarus_lupine> killall <processname>
<daedalus> sexcopter: you will loose sound quality going from mp3 to ogg, there really isn't any reason to do this
<Ashfire908> like destory the process? alsa, aplay, and alsactl do not respond to signal 15 or 6.
<silent> meoblast001, I'm not familiar with linux encoding software, but if the video doesnt play in vlc, and doesnt play in totem with the proper codecs installed, then I'm afraid you might have a corrupt file on your hands
<ernie> I just tried using the devices from a QEMU/Win2k MIDI program... works :)  So I know the hardware's good.  and the port's working... but I need the ALSA driver to use snd_serial_u16550 I think
<soldats> silent, true
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire908, if it's got a GUI window you can see, Alt+F2, type/run xkill, click on the evil window
<meoblast001> silent: how do i get those codecs... which one do i need in synaptic?
<Reilithion> The gpsd manual is inscrutible.  How do I figure out how to get it to connect to my GPS device?  I'm connecting through a USB port.  And how do I know once it's connected?
<Ashfire908> lazarus_lupine: nope.
<silent> try to play the file on windows or download a sample ogg video file and see if it plays
<soldats> Ashfire908, pgrep <appname>       kill <app id>
<Ashfire908> Atomic_UE: nope it's aplay.
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire908, otherwise System > Administration > System Monitor. Find the program and END it, if END doesn't work, right-click and KILL
<reya276> Help!!! Can anyone help me solve this eclipse issue, It wont run on Ubuntu Gutsy I have reinstalled it several times checked my Java version and nothing. Can someone take a look at my eclipse error log here: http://www.pastebin.org/10869
<hairulfr> sexcopter: http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/687/ this is on the mp32ogg, someone made a scrip so it can convert a ton of files :) you can also try audacity (sudo apt-get audacity)
<crshman> Hey all, for some reason none of the settings that i change in gnome are being saved. I reboot and the resolution drops back to 800x640
<hairulfr> sexcopter: sudo-apt get install
<bullgard4> lgc: There are several dictionaries with Gutsy. Which one do you refer to?
<soldats> Ashfire908, "pgrep aplay"  then do "kill <process id"
<\`slushpuppy`\> Hi, could anyone help me with GIMP. When i set the dimensions, and press scale, nothing happened
<ernie> Is there a better channel for kernel module questions?
<Ashfire908> Atomic_UE: does not respond to either. i've tried that 20 times.
<eyemean> for video ediing which is better and easier pls cinerella or blender?
<\`slushpuppy`\> I am doing an image scale better
<\`slushpuppy`\> I am doing an image scale btw*
<soldats> \`slushpuppy`\, sometimes that happens if your not on the correct layer (if you have layers that is)
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire908, ah a zombie....restart?
<pemudaharapan> @asik
<bullgard4> ernie: I am afraid, there is not. There are channels where kernel develpers communicate but they will not talk to you.
<silent> vlc includes the codecs in its install for its use... for totem you'll need.... try libtheora0
<ernie> bullgard4, :)  OK.  I'll just lurk for awhile... repost... lurk... that OK in here?
<exw> eyemean: Open Movie Editor: http://openmovieeditor.sourceforge.net/HomePage
<mmm3> there is no 'setting up' or 'updating' of any packages (other than ones i have installed) in /var/log/apt/term.log
<xcst> silent, what do you think is the best player for ubuntu? just like wm player for windows
<soothsayer> eyemean: blender is more of a 3d modeling app, what are you trying tod ?
<soldats> \`slushpuppy`\, also sometimes it may scale an image but it zooms in so you may not notice a difference these are the problem i encountered with gim if those dont work im not too sure about your problem
<Yurim> Hi, I want to use bcp (associated with the boost libraries). But some examples from the manpage only work with --boost=/usr/include and the others don't work at all. Is anybody really using bcp?
<daedalus> mmm3: i'm at a loss...
<bullgard4> ernie: I do not know the word 'lurk'. Say it in other words, please.
<eyemean> soothsayer, trying to edit an engagemtn video for friend
<rmaj> why ubuntu is so vulnerable?
<silent> xcst, windows media player is the second largest piece of crap media player ever made... the first being itunes
<bazhang> rmaj: its not
<ernie> bullgard4, lurk means to remain silent and only read the other conversations
<daedalus> rmaj: vulnerable to what?
<xcst> silent, i cant play my dvd cd properly in totem
<hairulfr> silen: hahaha
<silent> xcst, rhythmbox for music, vlc for video
<soothsayer> eyemean: if you just need to cut parts out and recompress avidemux is pretty good
<matthew_> how, i want to use sawfish instead of metacity.  but i try "killall metacity" but it just comes back a second later.. what do I do?
<xcst> silent,  ok thanks
<rmaj> bazhang: it is
<rmaj> deadlock: to: memtest 2000M
<bazhang> rmaj: please stop
<rabiddachshund> Long story short, can I have an ati card *and* nvidia on feisty?
<eyemean> wat if i want to make snazzy transitions from scene to scene stuff like that, add tetxt etc
<silent> rabiddachshund, that's worse than dividing by zero
<lulu> do you recommend using ati's website binary to install ati radeon x700 video card?, I just tried ati, radeon, and fglrx driver without luck, they tell me they can't find any screen
<Ashfire908> soldats: i've given it signal 6, or SIGABRT a core dump signal. using "kill" alone did what i expected. nothing.
<eyemean> soothsayer
<mmm3> i wish i could remember the message i got during install about updates or something...some file in /etc
<rabiddachshund> hahaha
<rabiddachshund> crap.
<soldats> matthew_, sudo /etc/init.d/metacity stop
<silent> rabiddachshund, it's probably possible
<Dr_willis> rabiddachshund,  ive heard of it being done befor.
<bullgard4> ernie: My advise would be post your module question here. If nobody answers re-post your question after a quarter of an hour and do this again and again until some new aspect of the matter arises.
<rabiddachshund> I guess I'll just remove one.
<rmaj> deadlock: did it worked for you?
<silent> rabiddachshund, good choice
<rabiddachshund> Which is supported better, ati x600 or walmart nvidia?
<matthew_> soldats:  command not found
<kelsin> matthew_: sawfish should have a replace command as well, "sawfish --replace" maybe? THen save you're session after. Maybe also you can "killall metacity && sawfish"
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire908, "pgrep aplay"  then do "sudo kill -s 9 <process id>"
<soldats> Ashfire908, ok well what i meant was pgrep the app name and it will show the process id and then do another command like "kill process id
<silent> rabiddachshund, always nvidia, but if the ati is more powerful, try it first
<hairulfr> nvidia
<ernie> bullgard4, :)  right, then.  thank you
<Ashfire908> Atomic: not a zombie. "uninturtible. i've gotten this error before. last time i ended holding the power button after like pressing it a bunch of times and the system failing to shutdown.
<rabiddachshund> kthanks
<matthew_> kelsin:  sawfish --replace doesn't work.
<Yurim> No bcp user around? Too bad. *sigh*
<rmaj> bazhang: install program memtest and run memtest 3000M to prove me wrong. save all open documents first, since ubuntu will crash (well, freez)
<soldats> matthew_, if you run system monitor does it show up if it does then try to end it
<matthew_> kelsin:  neither does the other suggestion
<kelsin> matthew_: you can also go into the session manager and tell metacity not to restart as well, then kill it, then start sawfish
<silent> rmaj, who run's memtest within linux?
<soldats> matthew_, if that doesnt work then you will need it to not run on startup
<matthew_> soldats:  kills it, but it comes back a second later
<silent> *scratches chin*
<Ashfire908> atomic: nope.
<rmaj> silent: guys that write this utlility; or use any program that needs lots of memory
<soldats> matthew_, do what kelsin suiggested
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire908, evil process indeed :S
<silent> rmaj, memtest86, test all your memory, not just that which isn't occupied by operating programs
<soldats> silent, i run memtest86
<soldats> only when i need it
<xcst> hwo can you make gdesklets work on startup?
<rmaj> silent: sigh, the goal is that user space application can easy crash system
<matthew_> soldats, kelsin: that seems to have worked, thanks.
<eyemean> soothsayer,  wat if i want to make snazzy transitions from scene to scene stuff like that, add tetxt etc
<soldats> xcst, i believe there is a config file for it im not sure
<mmm3> ahha looks like stuff was commented out in /etc/apt/sources.list by the installer
<silent> rmaj, it's easy to create programs that will crash a system. Fortunately, that's the opposite of the goal!
<bazhang> rmaj: you have a support question?
<rmaj> silent: the goal is to have system that can't be crashed
<silent> rmaj, not possible
<soldats> rmaj, any system can be crashed
<bazhang> rmaj: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rmaj> silent, soldats: right.  crash freebsd
<kelsin> rmaj: do like OLPC and devise a system where every app is virtualized
<rmaj> bazhang: how to make my ubuntu not vulnerable to this
<kelsin> rmaj: def not crash proof, but closer
<soothsayer> eyemean: i've never done anything like that in linux, try cinelerra maybe, but i think it only takes dv input
<silent> rmaj, I could very easily crash bsd, but I'd have to use a hardware hack... I call it the power button
<dmb062082> flash is all screwed up in 64 bit 7.10
<rmaj> kelsin: fork bomb are really lame attack to which ubuntu should be resistant... its also quite easy to fix
<thinsoldier> I know that when I delete something on an NTFS Drive it goes to .trashes on the root of that drive. Now, how do I ACTUALLY delete the file from inside of .trashes?
<rmaj> silent: and can user space application crash entire system?
<Ashfire_Server> ok who was helping me when my nick was ashfire908?
<eyemean> soothsayer, ok thanx
<astro76> rmaj, from your trolling in #linux you clearly know that this is something inherent in linux perhaps, and not just Ubuntu... so why bother us about it?
<soldats> rmaj, run this in a terminal on any *nix based system ":(){ :|: };:"   it will certainly crash it
<kill_u_> hi all
<kelsin> what does the 64 bit flash package actually do, cause I thought there still wasn't an adobe 64 bit release?
<kill_u_> is anyone know the download manager for linux which can stop the PC after complete the download
<Dr_willis> thinsoldier, the file managers normally have a 'delete dont trash' shortcut some how.  or just find the .trash* dir and delete it  (dont move it to the trash) :)
<Atomic_UE> thinsoldier, Shift+Delete on .Trash
<bazhang> kill_u_: stop the pc?
<thinsoldier> i turned on show hidden but still dont see a .trashes
<thinsoldier> if i go into windows i can see it
<kill_u_> yes
<kelsin> kill_u_: "wget file && sudo reboot" as long as you can sudo the reboot without a password
<rmaj> astro76: bug is in kernel, but some distros fix it a bit by default.. apparently not ubuntu; and yes, poiting out any problem in god blessed linux is basicly trolling
<ernie> kelsin, is that the GNU version maybe?
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire_Server, I don't know about helping, but trying to seems more accurate :P
<CharlieSu> Anyone have a waffles.fm invite?  if so plz PM me. :)
<bazhang> kill_u_: no idea what that means :}
<rmaj> soldats: orly>
<kill_u_> sudo want pass
<kill_u_> if i sleep at 5 o'clock which will give the pass
<Ashfire_Server> atomic_ue: i sent aplay evey core dump signal. then compiz showed pidgin locked up
<rmaj> soldats: it doesnt crash my other box
<t3ch> ignore this text
<silent> rmaj, I'm sure if you went to the top programmers in the world, hackers, malware writers, I'm sure they'd bring bsd to it's knees by running an application. Nothing is invincible.
<soldats> rmaj, no this is a help based channel you shouldnt come here telling people about how it sucks or there is a lot of bugs in it
<astro76> !bugs | rmaj
<ubotu> rmaj: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<soldats> rmaj, is it *nix based running BASH
<kelsin> ernie: flashplugin-nonfree is available on 64bit in gutsy, which confused me, I guess I should just look at the package
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire_Server, do you know what spawnd the aplay command?
<thinsoldier> rmaj; pay canonical for support and they'll listen to you complain
<silent> rmaj, regardless, this isn't the place for bsd talk, if you would like to make ubuntu resistant to fork bombs, do it up
<shaan> hey how can I unarchive a rar file?
<bazhang> rmaj: please stop
<kill_u_> bazhang: this means that sudo will want password
<rmaj> silent: some bsd's are. there are probably high prices, but it can't be broken. common it's not windows, be optimistic
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire_Server, and perhaps why aplay is still waiting? I'm assuming for some device
<ernie> shaan, apt-get unrar or similar
<astro76> !rar | shaan
<ubotu> shaan: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<shaan> thanks
<Ashfire_Server> Atomic_UE: i did a gui shutdown. nothing happened. i did ctrl-alt-backspace. xorg reset, the system tryied to shutdown, but failed at stopping a alsa and i held the power button down.
<silent> rmaj, OSX isn't windows either, but I've seen it crash
<silent> and it's a bsd derivative
<rmaj> soldats: yes, my box is immune to forkbomb. your can be to with ulimit (well its harder with it)
<silent> please keep on topic
<Ashfire_Server> Atomic_UE: xchat spanwed it.
<bazhang> kill_u_: not sure what you are trying to do
<thinsoldier> is there a linux IM client that can accept files across msn messenger?
<silent> thinsoldier, try amsn
<bazhang> amsn
<soldats> thinsoldier, pidgin
<hairulfr> thinsoldier: pidgin
<rmaj> soldats: my question was, is there some clever way to prevent this bug in ubuntu
<Ashfire_Server> thinsoldier: pidgin works for me
<Naisenu> Hi. Trying to play a 3gp file from a friend. I added the mediubuntu gusty repository to SPM and installed ffplay. Also have the w32codecs installed. I get video but no audio.
<soldats> rmaj, what bug exactly
<bazhang> !ot | rmaj
<ubotu> rmaj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kelsin> kill_u_: you could always allow your user to shutdown the system via sudo without password, so that you can script it
<sarixe> hi, i just installed amd catalyst 7.11, configured xorg.conf for composite, and compiz won't work.
<rmaj> soldats: running program that uses lots of memory freezes the system
<kill_u_> I try to download file and after that i just want to stop the machine
<rmaj> kill_u_:   wget ..... && shutdown -h now
<rmaj> kill_u_: as root probably
<kill_u_> this not work
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire_Server, kill xchat? but i assume that's already been tried seeing as you've done the ctrl+alt+backspace
<soldats> rmaj, if a program uses lots or memory it is due to the developer who designed it not the OS
<squarebracket> i'm trying to install some brother printer drivers... tried installing, didn't work, so i wanted to remove it and try again, but now i can't get it to remove.
<Dr_willis> kill_u_,  you could always 'suid' the shutdown or halt command. then any user could use them to shut down. :) (not a good idea for security howevber)
<kill_u_> as root the file will be changed and cannot be read from users
<soldats> rmaj, if its a problem try using a defferent program
<hairulfr> squarebracket: Try making it work without driver first, just tell CUPS to find it,
<kelsin> kill_u_: then do what I said and make it so you can sudo shutdown without a password
<rom11> I am not able to downlaod sources using svn co
<sarixe> nevermind, compiz.real works *sorta*
<kelsin> rom11: what error ar eyou getting?
<rmaj> soldats: you actually belive this nonsense you are saying?   ok, IE6 is as safe as firefox, if crash installs a virus via IE, its the site fault, not the application nor sytem... jesus
<rom11> it is asking for the password
<squarebracket> hairulfr: didn't work... i installed it via localhost:631 or whatever, went with whatever driver it thought i should use, and the print test page didn't work....
<rmaj> speaking of, how stable is Ubuntu's version of ffox3 ?
<kelsin> rom11: what sources are you talking about?
<rom11> but I can go through the webbwowser
<bazhang> rmaj: this is a support channel
<rom11> then  it do now ask for password
<naminem> what's the command for switching workspaces?
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire_Server, the only thing i can suggest for your problem is the Reset button
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire_Server, other than that i'm out of ideas
<Ashfire_Server> Atomic_UE: already did.
<Ashfire_Server> Atomic_UE: had to hold it down.
<rom11> I am doing practice on embedded systems, so I am downloading from opwnwrt siye
<rom11> site
<AprilHare> hello
<bazhang> hi AprilHare
<aubade> !info webkitgtk
<ubotu> Package webkitgtk does not exist in gutsy
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire_Server, That sounds like power button
<soldats> ramon, your talking about a virus not mem usage
<Ashfire_Server> Atomic_UE: yes,
<Ashfire_Server> *.
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire_Server, but still anything that just resets the computer to start it up again is all i can think of
<soldats> rmaj, firefox has never crashed for in ubuntu
<Atomic_UE> Ashfire_Server, It happens everytime you run xchat?
<rom11> hi kelsin
<silent> step 1) hold power button for 4 seconds... step 2) ???? ... step 3) Profit
<AprilHare> i installed a third party application under ubuntu. it does not particularly know anything specific about ubuntu (it installs itself with a shell script) and the only way to run it is via shell script. is there any way to add it to the applications menu, or as a shortcut on the desktop?
<rmaj> how to resent my ubuntu box?
<bazhang> rmaj: reset?
<rmaj> yes
<hairulfr> rmaj: hahah. Make it do naughty things!
<rmaj> default kernel dont include sysrq
<bazhang> rmaj: what is the issue?
<silent> system -> quit
<Pici> rmaj: yes it does.
<rmaj> silent: mouse cursor do not work
<bullgard4> http://suspend.sourceforge.net/download.shtml: "In orded to try µswsusp you must run a recent -mm kernel or mainline 2.6.17-rc1." What is an '-mm kernel'?
<squarebracket> i'm also getting a "package corrupted or improper permissions" dialog from gdebi when trying to use the .deb package that worked before.
<rmaj> Pici: orly?  alt+sysrq+b == nothing
<bazhang> AprilHare: what app?
<Pici> rmaj: it works here fine.
<silent> rmaj, ctrl+alt+f1
<silent> sudo shutdown -r now
<rmaj> what was sequence for sync, unmount, reboot?   and what was for free memory
<rmaj> silent: switch to VT doesnt work
<AprilHare> bazhang: mathematica
<rom11> svn co is not working for me
<rmaj> silent: caps lock doesnt work,  mouse cursor move once per 3 minutes
<rom11> it is asking for the password
<rmaj> rom11: whats teh problem?  well give the password
<bazhang> AprilHare: just a moment--checking
<Naisenu> Hi. Trying to play a 3gp file from a friend. I added the mediubuntu gusty repository to SPM and installed ffplay. Also have the w32codecs installed. I get video but no audio.
<jrib> AprilHare: right click on the ubuntu icon, edit menu
<rom11> but there is no password
<silent> rmaj, what are you doing to your box that it can't respond?
<rmaj> Naisenu: try various players;  vlc mplayer kaffeine
<soothsayer> bullgard4: -mm kernel is a development where new features are often tested before being imported into the main kernel tree
<rom11> I can browse the files using browser without any pasword
<Pici> rom11: You'll have to take that up with the place you are getting the svn from, theres nothing we can do about it
<kelsin> rom11: svn co https://svn.openwrt.org/openwrt/tags/kamikaze_7.09
<rmaj> silent: well I run memtest to test memory, I should be arrested
<kelsin> rom11: I just ran that and was able to download, don't know what version you're trying but it's not asking me for a password
<bullgard4> soothsayer: Ah! Thank you for explaining.
<kelsin> rom11: that command was found on this page: https://dev.openwrt.org/
<rmaj> whats sysrq to kill memory?
<silent> rmaj, tried ctrl+alt+backspace?
<aicram> Hello all. How does one instantly and automatically arrange icons on the desktop? Thank you for any help.
<rmaj> silent: nothig;  with caps lock not working Im not too optimistic
<CaptainMorgan> how do I kill a process if sudo kill <pid> is not working?
<rmaj> CaptainMorgan: kill -9 it ass
<kelsin> CaptainMorgan: you can try "sudo kill -9 <pid>"
<silent> rmaj, press and hold the power button for 4 seconds
<rmaj> silent: and corrut fs?
<rmaj> *corrupt
<silent> why would it corrupt the fs? are you writing massive amounts of data?
<Some_Person> I think my aMSN skin should replace the current default Ubuntu one.
<bullgard4> soothsayer: Do you know where the letters 'mm' stem from? (So that I can better remember them.)
<AprilHare> yay many thanks
<CaptainMorgan> thanks rmaj kelsin
<bazhang> AprilHare: you want to run it from the run command, or add a gui menu item?
<rmaj> silent: brillian kernel is using hard drive all the time last 20 minues, I think it tries to swap out the kernel code for swapping or somthing equally stupid
<kahrytan> !language | rmaj
<ubotu> rmaj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kelsin> CaptainMorgan: -9 is the kill signal, not the ask the proces to stop politely signal :)
<rom11> hi kelsin
<silent> rmaj, that's just swap, kill it
<AprilHare> bazhang: i just added a gui menu item
<rom11> it i sasking me for password
<bazhang> AprilHare: good news
<rom11> is it really need to Sudo
<linuxftw> anyone know a iso buner for ubuntu ?
<rmaj> OH JESUS CRIST
<kelsin> rom11: then you need to write the openwrt people, cause it really has nothing to do with ubuntu if you're running the right command and getting a password. It has to do with their svn server
<silent> linuxftw, it's built in, right click the iso
<rmaj> it took just 20 minutes to react to my alt+ctrl+del!  yee heew
<linuxftw> ooh! kk :) yhnx silent
<thinsoldier> linuxftw: xacetone iso
<bazhang> linuxftw: right click burner
<rom11> howcome you are able  to dwonload
<kelsin> rom11: no you don't need to sudo, why are you running sudo, install the code in your home directory and use the commands listed right on dev.openwrt.org
<AprilHare> rmaj: don't use the Lords name in vain. wait until you really stuff things up
<AprilHare> :D
<soothsayer> bullgard4: wikipedia says it was originally used to test memory management code
<bazhang> haha
<silent> your lord, not mine
<Some_Person> Is there a working repository for Cinelerra on Gutsy?
<bullgard4> soothsayer: You are really helpful. Thank you very much.
<AprilHare> silent: what gave you that impression?
<bazhang> rmaj: I suspect its a hardware issue
<QuickRider> HI ppl
<bazhang> hi QuickRider
<jrib> AprilHare, silent: lets drop it please
<rmaj> bazhang: no, just kernel sucks
<kam> rmaj: PLEASE WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE!
<silent> jrib, true enough, not even worth debating
<rmaj> kam: oh damn, I said sucks
<rmaj> oh shit I said damn!
<kam> rmaj: AND ASS
<bazhang> uhoh
<Ashfire_Server> Atomic_UE: sometimes. there seems to be no pattern
<kam> you said ass!
<kam> OH NO
<jrib> stop...
<kam> *I* said ass!
<silent> uh oh
<danker> hai..
<danker> hai...
<RabidWeezle> ok, I'm running a live disk since my laptop hard drive blew out, is there a way to boot the desktop live disk to a shell only so I can save memory and load mu internet connection sharing? I run out of memory whenever X runs cause it doesn't have enough to download dnsmasq and ipmasq into ram
<rmaj> jrib: ok ok no need to be grave serious?
<danker> hi..
<rmaj> now ubuntu lunched 150 KSnapshot applications for me, I am so happy
<bazhang> hi danker
<silent> technically and ass is just a donkey
<jrib> rmaj, kam: you need to keep the channel family-friendly and, most importantly, on-topic
<silent> an*
<Dr_willis> RabidWeezle,  ya could download the packages to a usb/thumb drive.. I guess. never tried to tweak the live cd that much.
<rmaj> 155, and counting... how to FORCE the shutdown _now_, using mouse only, in kde?
<QuickRider> Danker- ASL
<RabidWeezle> or is there a way to have it mount a flash drive and use it for downloads?
<danker> hi...
<AprilHare> hello danker
<Dr_willis> RabidWeezle,  when it downloads them they go to /var/cache/apt (i think) ya could move them from there to a USB drive
<rom11> <kelsin> did you get the message "the certificate hostname does not match"
<bazhang> RabidWeezle: you could do as Dr_willis suggests pendrivelinux dot com has much more on that front
<kelsin> rom11: no
<RabidWeezle> Dr_willis: is there a file I can edit to change where they are downloaded to?
<Dr_willis> RabidWeezle,  if you really wanted to go hard-core ya could also put a swap file/partition on a usb drive.
<silent> rmaj, power button, 4 seconds
<silent> Dr_willis, thats what I'd do
<rom11> does it require any ssl package to be installed
<Dr_willis> RabidWeezle,  no idea on there. download them. copy them over.. then ya can isntall with sudo dpkg -i whever.deb
<RabidWeezle> k, it was hard enough to download ubuntu live disk on a psp at the hotspot lol
<Ashfire_Server> rmaj: a click of the power button should shut it down. ctrl-alt-backspace restarts xorg
<RabidWeezle> ok
<Dr_willis> The Ubuntu live cd - is a bit lacking in ways compared to other live cd's out there.
<RabidWeezle> I can probly download the packages using my psp
<rmaj> Ashfire_Server: I had to sysrq-b it
<silent> Dr_willis, I dont even download the live cd anymore... alternate ftw
 * RabidWeezle gets his psp
<kelsin> rom11: don't know, if it did then I must have it, seriously goto your home dir and type "mkdir src; cd src" then run the checkout command on dev.openwrt.org and you should be fine
<Dr_willis> for a low end system DSL, or PUPPY Linux - are darn nice live cd's
<Ashfire_Server> rmaj: that button actually does something?
<rmaj> Ashfire_Server: I hit combination... one rebooted
<kelsin> silent: same here :)
<silent> Dr_willis, they are meant to be live distros, ubuntu works best on a hard drive
<RabidWeezle> Dr_willis do they do laptops well?
<techno-wiz> What is the advantage of the alernate?
<rmaj> and corrupted my FS \o/ hurray for ubuntu, almost secure system...
<silent> and dsl uses 2.2 or 2.4 kernel with fluxbox and a few tiny apps
<Sulo_Seppa> Hello guys. I am on my wife's laptop currently, which I put ubuntu 7.04 on quite a few months ago. Yesterday however, I decided to open adept package manage and do a distribution upgrade. It got to the point where it was installing packages, then asked to remove some so I chose okay, at which point it crashed. It is usable, but I don't really know what happened or how to continue the process.. I haven't experienced bugs, but I
<Sulo_Seppa> don't think this is a complete upgrade since it stopped about halfway through. What can I do? I tried updating packages and stuff, but there was nothing to, and it won't let me finish dist upgrade because it says I am on 7.10 now
<silent> its not even a fair comparison of performance
<bullgard4> http://suspend.sourceforge.net/download.shtml differentiates between 'Official releases' and 'Latest release' of µswsusp. (I need s2ram.) What is the difference?
<icerebellumi> Sulo_:  have you tried sudo apt-get upgrade?
<icerebellumi> outside of the package manager?
<squarebracket> is there a way to initialize a command from a console and not have the console wait for it to finish?
<AprilHare> presumably latest releases are unstable
<bazhang> Sulo_Seppa: everything running okay?
<icerebellumi> I've had synaptic shit the bed on me a few times
<soothsayer> squarebracket: add a & at the end
<RabidWeezle> there's gotta be a way to boot straight to console though on the live cd though right?
<bazhang> ohmy
<silent> Sulo_Seppa, you may want to try an upgrade -fix
<squarebracket> sweet, thanks
<silent> err fix missing, something like that
<Dr_willis> RabidWeezle,  they work good on   the laptops ive tried them on
<ice9_> looking for an alternative to google deskbar search
<ice9_> anyone know of one
<RabidWeezle> cool
<silent> ice9_, www.google.com works pretty well
<bazhang> ice9_: tracker?
<ice9_> no for index searching on your system
<ice9_> internal searching
<jrib> ice9_: tracker and beagle seem to be the popular ones
<ice9_> k thx
 * genii slips in and sips a coffee
<silent> ok guys, I'm gonna fork bomb my laptop
<Sulo_Seppa> silent: you mean apt-get upgrade -fix?
<silent> brb, maybe
<silent> fix-missing I think
<genii> Ashfire908:  Get anywhere with that aplay/alsa issue?
<silent> google it
<Sulo_Seppa> bazhang: well, it runs okay, but I don't know if it is complete or not
<RabidWeezle> I think the ubuntu live would be better if it had a stripped down version aswell, like no firefox, pidgeon, that stuff, just lynx basic X with a xterm option
<silent> it will usually tell you if you need a fix-missing
<rmaj> silent: try real os like freebsd, or some hardened linux, for such stuff
<soldats> silent, :(){ :|: };:
<silent> i know
<silent> got it on the clipboard right now
<soldats> hahahaha
<kelsin> rom11: I wish we have a live cd that had options like that (or full blown desktop) and then a separate isntall cd that had graphical install (not full live cd), text install and cli on one cd
<rmaj> it starts with a sad face
<kelsin> rom11: wrong name that was meant for RabidWeezle
<rmaj> sad face of kernel doom
<silent> rmaj, i'm feeling adventurous
<silent> here we go LEEEEEROOOY JENKINSSSS
<bazhang> Sulo_Seppa: if it works and there are no fix missing warnings in the terminal then it may be alright--have you tried to install other stuff as a test?
<RabidWeezle> for sure, I think debian has had such live cd's
<soldats> silent, lol
 * rmaj <--- silent had quit (my lame kernel can't protect self from too many threads at once)
<silent> syntax error
<silent> lame
<rmaj> silent: ulimits protects agains it I think right?
<RabidWeezle> probly the best live cd though is the one you make yourself lol
<bazhang> RabidWeezle: kanotix thorhammer
<soldats> rmaj, yea usualy but i think you have to set that yourself
<rmaj> soldats: yes, this is waht sucks
<RabidWeezle> what?
<RabidWeezle> lol
<silent> k its going i think
<rmaj> this is what people should change,  when bazhang comes in with boring "its a support channel -> thinking prohibited here"
<RabidWeezle> I wish this laptop could boot off a thumb drive though
<cellofellow> what's a good, easy to set up FTP server?
<bullgard4> http://suspend.sourceforge.net/download.shtml differentiates between 'Official releases' and 'Latest release' of µswsusp. (I need s2ram.) What is the difference?
<rmaj> RabidWeezle: hmm it can't boot from usb?
<bazhang> rmaj: you blaming me for the guidelines? they were here long before I arrived
<RabidWeezle> older laptop... 1ghz. dell c610
<soldats> silent, :(){ :|:& };:
 * rmaj throws godwin style reference @ bazhang
<soldats> silent, i typoed
<Kr0ntab> cellofellow, vsftpd
<Sulo_Seppa> bazhang: yes I can install other stuff.. but I think I am missing some stuff that is on 7.10.. maybe I am just paranoid.
<cellofellow> Kr0ntab: ok, thanks.
<Kr0ntab> np
<bazhang> Sulo_Seppa: naything you really need seem to be missing?
<SpeakerMania> I am running the command 'ffmpeg -i file.flv music.mp3' to rip the audio form flash movies. When the audio come sout though it sounds crappy compared the movie. How can I define the bitrate I want to audio at?
<mattycoze> hay can someone help me install bluez-libs?
<SudoKing> how do you execute a java (.jar) file?
<soldats> silent, did you do it!
<kelsin> SudoKing: java -jar file.jar
<Sulo_Seppa> bazhang: I am not too sure.. I think there is supposed to be some proprietary driver tool in 7.10 right? I don't use ubuntu on my computer, so I am not too sure
<SudoKing> thanks
<RabidWeezle> wish they made a bios update for this, but the funny part is if they did, I'd have to find some way to make a bootable dos cdrom
<soldats> SudoKing, you need java support as well i believe
<bazhang> Sulo_Seppa: you want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras, as well as two packages from medibuntu.org--will help out if you need
<soothsayer> SpeakerMania: -ab
<arooni> is there some software to replace activesync for linux?  something to sync a pocket pc phone edition to my ubuntu gutsy desktop
<rich1> does anyone know if you can transfer from a linux box onto an r4 chip?
<SudoKing> uh, I got the error:  Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from pircbot.jar
<bazhang> rich1: what is an r4 chip?
<SpeakerMania> soothsayer, so ffmpeg -i -ab 224 movie.flv audio.mp3 woudl that work?
<SudoKing> soldats, what java files for support?
<soothsayer> SpeakerMania: yep
<kelsin> SudoKing: then the pircbot.jar file doesn't define a Main class to run, you probably need to somehow run the bot like "java -cp pircbot.jar SomeClass" but I have no idea what that someClass should be
<rich1> bazhang: it's a storage device for the nintendo ds.
<SpeakerMania> soothsayer, thanks
 * rmaj lols @ silent crashed computer
<Kr0ntab> arooni, multisync and synce
<silent> that was fun
<rmaj> silent: reseted X ?
<bazhang> rich1: you wnat to boot ubuntu on your dreamsphere?
<soldats> silent, did it work
<silent> power button, 4 seconds
<rmaj> silent: you lie
<SpookyET> hi
<Kr0ntab> arooni, one how-to that might help.  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pocket-pc-syncing-with-evolution-in-ubuntu.html
<rmaj> silent: you booted up back in few seconds?
<RabidWeezle> how do you truely kill X on a livecd?
<silent> shit locked up... did my message go through?
<SpeakerMania> soothsayer, when I run the command with -ab 224 it says the input file is corrput; without it is goes fine
<SudoKing> hey hey
<silent> "oh my god its raping my computer!"
<SpookyET> I want to test Evolution with GMail, but I can't figure out how to map Trash Spam, Drafts, etc. to [Gmail]/Trash...
<SudoKing> bad language..
<rmaj> silent:  no
<ekim|linux> Hey
<silent> hmm
 * Ashfire_Server gives rmaj a system with a run-away alsa and 15 non-responding aplay processes.
<mattycoze> hay can someone help me install bluez-libs?
<silent> yea my cpu fan kept speeding up... massive swap writes
<mattycoze> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47316/
<soldats> RabidWeezle, ctrl+alt+backspace or got o terminal and type exit
<Kr0ntab> SpookyET, I don't believe you can
<silent> power button, 4 seconds
<rich1> bazhang: no.  the chip/card comes with software to transfer files from a computer to the chip/card.  like the software that comes with a digital camera.
<Kr0ntab> at least the trash...
<rmaj> Ashfire_Server: advanced kernel limiting of resources would fix it
<silent> my laptop is fairly speedy so restarting wasnt very time consuming
<Naisenu> Okay update, i have totem, ffplayer, and vlc ... none of them give sound on the 3gp file i'm trying to play
<Sulo_Seppa> bazhang: Thanks. So just add the medibuntu to my repositories and then find the packages for my hardware?
<RabidWeezle> ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X, exit will logout of a terminal
<Kr0ntab> SpookyET, Thunderbird of course you can...  works very well
<rich1> bazhang: i'm wondering if that software will work with linux/ubuntu.
<silent> ctrl+alt+backspace/f1 didnt work
<mattycoze> sorry i should explain the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47316/ was my output for make && make install commands of that installation
<SpookyET> Kr0ntab: I know. But thunderbird is so alien on gnome. Tracker does not index it...
<Kr0ntab> SilenceGold, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<soldats> RabidWeezle, hmm then im not sure about live cd sorry
<RabidWeezle> I want to free up what little ram I have lol
<Kr0ntab> oops
<Kr0ntab> silent, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<bazhang> Sulo_Seppa: if you want to add all the repos you can, generally I just add dvd support and codec support--howtos on the site medibuntu.org
<RabidWeezle> you know I tried that and it restarted lol
<silent> Kr0ntab, entire system was locked up, fork bombed myself
<RabidWeezle> I am not kidding Kr0ntab lol
<bazhang> rich1: will check, just a moment
<silent> no access to a terminal
<silent> my music stopped playing
<soldats> RabidWeezle, well for me i usually only use cli when  i boot and i use terminal apps for everything like finch for aim  irssi for irc and w3m or links2 for www
<RabidWeezle> how do you use cli on a live cd?
<soothsayer> SpeakerMania: try like this ffmpeg -ab 224 -imovie.flv audio.mp3
<RabidWeezle> I'm ussing irssi/lynx, but X won't die lol
<soothsayer> whoops ffmpeg -ab 224 -i movie.flv audio.mp3
<soldats> RabidWeezle, see that i dont know how to do, i thought it gave you an option when it booted
<RabidWeezle> wonder if the server cd is a live disk?
<soldats> RabidWeezle, does ctrl+alt+del do it
<mattycoze> Can someone help me install bluez-libs on Ubuntu 7.10 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47316/ was my output for make && make install commands of that installation
<bro_man> soldats: I selected the "auto configure" option in xserver-xorg for my video card, Nvidia geforce 4 MX 4000, and it is asking me what my video cards bus identifier is... it says PCI:1:0:0_______ there is a blinking cursor after the last zero... is this a pre-inserted answer or am I to  insert data there?
<RabidWeezle> leave it bro_man
<RabidWeezle> just press enter
<bazhang> rich1: can't find anything--you might check ubuntuforums gaming section for more :}
<myWifeIs19> Is freedb dead?
<kelsin> mattycoze: does sudo aptitude install libbluetooth-dev not work for you?
<SpeakerMania> soothsayer, it comes out as 48 second slong wiht no audio
<rich1> bazhang: ok.  thanks for the help.
<RabidWeezle> or tab->enter if it has it's box there
<soldats> bro_man, usually leaving it blank will default it but if you go into your bios on boot you should be able to find out the path
<mattycoze> kelsin i haven't tried it... i'll have a check - i might have already installed it, what is that anyway?
<bro_man>  "incorrect format for the bus identifier"
<kelsin> mattycoze: bluez libs
<Naisenu> Hi. Trying to play a 3gp file from a friend. I added the mediubuntu gusty repository to SPM and installed ffplay. Also have the w32codecs installed. I get video but no audio. Update is that i installed vlc, totem, and still no go.
<kelsin> mattycoze: well the development libraries for them, you need libbluetooth2 for the actuall library
<RabidWeezle> bro_man: you running like dual video cards or something (just wonderin)
<bro_man> soldats: where would it be in the bios ?
<silent> random third party codecs? must be porn
<RabidWeezle> or do you have your onboard enabled?
<silent> or is 3gp some video phone format?
<soldats> bro_man, pci devices list
<soldats> i think
<mattycoze> kelsin i've already installed libbluetooth-dev
<myWifeIs19> abcde stopped working.  so I ran it with "-V" switch and it gets stuck when checking for freedb status...  anyone knows if freedb is dead?
<kelsin> mattycoze: (At least according to the description in synaptic, might be different then what you need, don't know)
<Naisenu> silent/soldat: phone video and not porn
<RabidWeezle> pr0n?
<Naisenu> the audio is ARM according to the properties
<bro_man> soldats: no, just the one... the video port5 that came on the mobo is dead or crap... I dont remember...
<bazhang> Naisenu: you have to convert them to mpeg
<silent> Naisenu, I'm not sure I believe you
<bazhang> serious o4o :{
<silent> post video for proof plox
<mattycoze> hmm - well i'm just trying to get my bluetooth card to work with my phone the k610i
<soldats> Naisenu, huh
<Naisenu> brb
<soldats> bro_man, hmm im not too sure im sure someone is more experienced than i on that subject
<bullgard4> http://suspend.sourceforge.net/download.shtml differentiates between 'Official releases' and 'Latest release' of µswsusp. (I need s2ram.) What is the difference?
<soldats> sorry
<bro_man> soldats: but I disabled the mobo video  in the bios...
<mattycoze> kelsin, i know it works, i can establish some sort of a connection, but i haven't got any apps to work with it yet
<mattycoze> ... so i'm just really experimenting i guess
 * RabidWeezle gets an idea
<Naisenu> bazhang: I have not converted to MPEG. I am not certain if you were suggesting this or asking if I had done it.
<silent> Naisenu, make theora, not proprietary
<mattycoze> kelsin, i was reading this http://pratyeka.org/rfcomm/
<kelsin> mattycoze: well if you must install from source the error you're getting is that 99% of the time make install will fully install files on your system so you need to be root, so commonly you run configure and make as normal user, then run sudo make install
<Naisenu> silent: And this would be done how?
<nickrud> hi bullgard4. Offical releases mean just that, the official releases. In this case the 'latest' is the latest official release
<soldats> bro_man, RabidWeezle idea??? dont you mean a headache with pictures
<soldats> oops
<silent> Naisenu, why in Windows of course, where the majority of third-party codecs exist
<Ashfire_Server> for future reference, what signal do i use in place of the gnome terminal's kill process?
<mattycoze> okay well i'll have another try kelsin brb
<bro_man> soldats: no worries, man... thats more help than I have had in awhile... and you keep pointing me in the right direction...
<Naisenu> silent: I really dislike Windows. There is no way to do this in Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you very much for explaining and your interpretation. I appreciate that.
<mattycoze> same thing
<soothsayer> SpeakerMania: mplayer -dumpaudio -dumpfile audiofile i.flv will get the audio out, maybe you can convert it afterwards
<Sulo_Seppa> bazhang: thanks. also, another thing about this. Ever since I upgraded when using 7.04 a few months ago, the "power manager" utility doesn't work correctly. Such as, when I hover over it, it shows "Battery: not present. CPU Frequency: 0 MHz"
<nickrud> bullgard4: I remember that english is not you first language ;)
<wckdkl0wn> is there an ftp client for linux that will allow me to extract passworded rar files on a server i have full rights to?
<silent> Naisenu, I'm sure some one's raised the question somewhere... the question is, do you want to spend 5 minutes in windows to convert the file, or 5 days browsing the net and messing with system files?
<soldats> bro_man, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: I'm confused, you're end goal is to copy a file and unrar on a server you have an account on?
<Naisenu> Silent: Can I convert it here? Or can you recommend a program to convert it?
<silent> wckdkl0wn, winrar has a linux release
<bullgard4> nickrud: Yes, that is correct. My mother's language is not English. But this was not important when I put this question here.
<silent> Naisenu, I'm not sure, you can try the windows video editor, or "obtain" *cough* a copy of sony vegas
<wckdkl0wn> kelsin, i just uploaded like 20 rars to my webhost but now i need to extract them on the server. it was easier to upload the rars instead of the thousands of files
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: do you have ssh access?
<silent> you'd have to look for the codecs, however
<wckdkl0wn> they say i do but i cant connect to it
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: so you can log in and run unrar (if they have it installed)
<wckdkl0wn> jailed ssh access
<wckdkl0wn> maybe i am doing something wrong with ssh i dont know
<silent> I'd think the phone company would have utilities to convert their video files to something a bit more mainstream
<bro_man> soldats:... ok, got the link ... do you think it will make a difference if OS is feisty ?
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: well you're first step to being able to work on the server (not just copy and move files) is to get a shell account, after that you won't be so stuck, but the ftp protocol (afaik) doesn't allow you to run random programs on the host, so you'll need to unrar locally then upload
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: just "ssh user@whatever.com" unless they do crazy other stuff
<wckdkl0wn> kelsin can i pm you?
<wckdkl0wn> reguarding the ssh
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: no
<kelsin> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Ashfire_Server> for future reference, what signal do i use in place of the gnome terminal's kill process?
<soldats> bro_man, no i dont believe so ive used this wiki for a little over a year and ive had no problems most commands are the same
<kill_u_> hey it work
<wckdkl0wn> they say in the email to make sure i use port 2222
<soldats> Ashfire_Server, what
<kelsin> "ssh -p 2222 user@system.com"
<nickrud> wckdkl0wn: looking at rar, it appears to depend upon nothing, so you should be able to upload it
<bro_man> soldats: ok... coolness...
<soldats> bro_man, i hope it help if not ill look again tomorrow and ill see if your online
<wckdkl0wn> kelsin ty that worked i was able to connect then
<wckdkl0wn> ty
<Ashfire_Server> soldats: what signal number does the gnome-system-monitor use for the "kill process" option?
<silent> something just made a loud noise
<silent> am I being robbed?
<juggyDS> excuse me, lol
<silent> brb
<rmaj> !ot | silent
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: so if they have the unrar ultility you're all set, otherwise might not be, if that's the case maybe you should unrar locally all of the files, then tar them up and copy them up to the server
<soldats> Ashfire_Server, do you mean a pid for a certain app
<ubotu> silent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soldats> Ashfire_Server, if you open system monitor and look for the process id you can type "kill "id number"" and it should kill it
<Ashfire_Server> soldats: no. what signal dos gnome-system-monitor use for "kill process"
 * silent calls out into the hallway, "it's free software, I swear, just go to ubuntu.com!"
<juggyDS> wtf
<bro_man> soldats: ok... it will probably work then, providing I dont misconstrew it... I have a different problem for tomorrow with my backup system, Xubuntu... screwed that one up too...
<RabidWeezle> man
<RabidWeezle> :/
<RabidWeezle> think I'm running outa ram already
<soldats> bro_man, ill be on at somepoint if i see you ill try to help as much as i can
<silent> but seriously i'm going to check it out
<silent> *grabs knife*
<juggyDS> ya, be safe
<nickrud> silent: I hope you don't live on a hill
<linuxftw> ok, so i used utorrent.exe to download a OS and it was saved inside wine, is there any way to first) unpack the .rar file, then burn it inside the wine folder??
<juggyDS> lol
<rmaj> nickrud: hah
<juggyDS> or a... nvm
<soldats> Ashfire_Server, what exactly do you need to do with the kill function
<bro_man> soldats: ok, coolness... here's hoping that all you do, deserves you.
<wckdkl0wn> to unrar in ssh i use the tar command right?
<silent> there are few things quite as awkward as forgetting it's not yet late, and walking out into the living room holding a knife while your family is watching tv
<juggyDS> weird
<linuxftw> ok, so i used utorrent.exe to download a OS and it was saved inside wine, is there any way to first) unpack the .rar file, then burn it inside the wine folder?? does anyone know a solution to my problem? or am i going to have to redownload the file?
<nickrud> wckdkl0wn: no, you would use unrar or rar , hopefully they have it installed. Otherwise, you can install rar on your machine, then transfer the binary to your server
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: ssh is JUST like the teminarl on your computer, so saying "in ssh" doesn't apply for that question, and unfortunatley no. Tar handles tar files (and can handle gzipping and bzipping the tar files for you) For rar you need unrar afaik
<Ashfire_Server> soldats: ust forget it
<silent> linux4me, unrar
<silent> damnit
<silent> linuxftw, unrar
<linuxftw> it's inside WINE tho
<bro_man> <--- BBL
<linuxftw> can't do much in wine
<squarebracket> ok, so i'm trying to remove a package, but it tells m,e i need to reinstall it first, and when i try to reinstall it, it gives me errors... any ideas on how to get past this?
<silent> then cd to the directory dood
<linuxftw> well the C:\ browser atleasr
<soldats> Ashfire_Server, sorry i just didnt understand the "signal" issue but maybe im too drunk
<kelsin> linuxftw: still means the file is in like .wine/drive_c or something like that
<linuxftw> lol i am really bad at cd locating
<silent> linuxftw, do not utter "C:\" here... it is taboo
<nickrud> linux4me: cd .wine/drive_c , then you are in C:\ :)
<soldats> linuxftw, type ls -a to see all file
<kelsin> linuxftw: if your  wine is setup nicely should have a z: drive or something that's actually your home dir
<myWifeIs19> abcde stopped working.  so I ran it with "-V" switch and it gets stuck when checking for freedb status...  anyone knows if freedb is dead?
<silent> what's that wine gui config? that utility is very nice
<burepe> is there a command to eject a cd?
<kelsin> winecfg
<nickrud> burepe: eject
<PirateHead> linuxftw: If your file is in a subfolder but you don't remember which one, you can use find and grep to search for it.
<burepe> thanks
<silent> that's the one... very nice
<onats> lol
<nickrud> burepe: sometimes you will need sudo eject
<wckdkl0wn> nickrud, what do u mean by transfer binary to the server?
<silent> I used to run utorrent/foobar2000 through wine
<soldats> sudo eject /media/cdrom
<Ashfire908> what java package do i install
<silent> I've since learned the error of my ways
<m0u5e> i recently installed xserver-xgl and then removed it, but now whenever i start a gnome session, it tells me that there is a conflicting keyboard config (configured as pc101, but gnome settings saved as 105),  how do i get rid of this annoying start up message?
<linuxftw> "wine file - [C:\windows\profiles\raul\windows xp home sp2 [
<soldats> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: he means if your server doesn't have unrar, you can probably copy the actually unrar program to the server since it's only one binary file, then run it there (as long as their running linux too)
<nickrud> wckdkl0wn: copy /usr/bin/rar to your server
<myWifeIs19> on my system eject works without su
<\`slushpuppy`\> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nickrud> kelsin: unrar has dependencies, rar doesn't (and rar x will extract)
<silent> m0u5e, try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: listen to nickrud and copy rar etc
<crazyman89> OK, I just turned on the dekstop effects, and I have the cool flippy cube thing, but I wanna knwo how to zoom out ont he cube, so I can see the whole cube, like they show in all those videos on Youtube.
<m0u5e> silent: tried that already, msg still pops up
<linuxftw> umm for whoever got me in the cd /.wine/drive_c$ can u helpage me :$???
<wckdkl0wn> nickrud, how do i go about doing that? they run linux as well. they had unzip but not unrar or rar
<bruenig> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<silent> m0u5e, lame... did you purge xgl?
<m0u5e> silent: i'm guessing its a left over config file from xserver-xgl
<myWifeIs19> !abcde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abcde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> silent:  yeah :(
<nickrud> linuxftw: erm, I got you there, what are you trying to do, anyway
<myWifeIs19> !freedb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freedb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: scp -P 2222 /usr/bin/rar user@system:~/
<linuxftw> extrqact my rar file to burn it :$
<silent> shouldnt be any leftovers from purge
<linuxftw> its a compressed isofile
<nickrud> linuxftw: what is it, rar or iso?
<silent> "OK, I just turned on the dekstop effects, and I have the cool flippy cube thing, but I wanna knwo how to zoom out ont he cube, so I can see the whole cube, like they show in all those videos on Youtube." ....grrrrrrrrr *grits teeth*
<linuxftw> .rar
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: then anywhere on the remote system the copied rar program can be run with "~/rar args" where args is whatever arguments rar needs to run
<linuxftw> i downoaded package RAR from add/remove
<crazyman89> ???? Why am I making you mad?
<wckdkl0wn> kelsin, /usr/bin/rar: No such file or directory
<nickrud> linuxftw: then while you are in the directory with the .rar , rar x *.rar
<ianq> ikonia: hi
<lulu> excuse me, how can I find the BudID of my video card?
<silent> crazyman89, no, I just question your incentives for installing linux
<kelsin> wckdkl0wn: so clearly you need to install rar on your system first
<lulu> BusID
<crazyman89> ROFL, I've been using Linux for like a month.
<linuxftw> yes
<crazyman89> Jesus. :P
<silent> OMG NO WAI A MONTH>
<silent> a whole month???
<linuxftw> i found the /home/raul/.wine/drive_c part
<nickrud> lulu: lspci | grep -i vga   ; the first numbers are the bus id
<crazyman89> You're an elitist bastard
<crazyman89> I'm not a fucking AOLer alright?
<silent> yes I am
 * silent beams
<crazyman89> At least you're honest
<silent> AOL?
<bazhang> !ohmy
<silent> people still use that?
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> and funny sometimes
<crazyman89> But, yeah, it's been cool to switch to Linux
<lulu> hey nickrud, I get 02:00.0 but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg asks me for something like this: PCI:1:0:0 , my card is a PCI Express
<crazyman89> But I'm trying to convince my brother that Linux is better, but he only pays attention to shiny GUI stuff
<silent> crazyman89, to answer your question, enable the effects and click on preferences
<silent> look in the list for the 3d cube
<nickrud> lulu: that would translate as PCI:2:0:0
<maxomai> I'd like to report a successful install on a Fujitsu Lifebook A6110 with 7.10 64 bit. No problems encountered thus far.
<nickrud> maxomai: good to hear, I'm downloading the 64bit as we type, I'm gonna try it again this weekend
<wckdkl0wn> kelsin, ok rar is on the server. what arguments would i use if i am extracting a split rar file that is passworded? sorry i am a noob to linux
<bazhang> maxomai: wireless work?
<maxomai> Wireless works!
<bazhang> sweet
<silent> wckdkl0wn, try man <command>
<maxomai> Amazingly enough! Doesn't recognize the card but that doesn't stop me from connecting.
<ianq> can anyone think of a way to expire open mysql connections?
<silent> lovely information will appear out of nowhere
<maxomai> I'm talking to you over the wireless now :)
<astro76> maxomai, it would be great if you would report that here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsFujitsu
<kill_u_> hey mates when i try to install seamonkey i receive the following massage :Fatal error [-618]: Couldn't find xpistub library:libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file:No such file or directory. Any Ideas?
<mojo> What does Ubuntu use for multimedia keyboards?  I have an HP SK-2505 Multimedia / Internet keyboard and have PARTIAL support now (vol, mute, and internet buttons).  I have found support for the hotkeys and LinEAK programs, but don't want to have a collision if I install one of those.
<bro_man> soldats: still here ?
<RabidWeezle> what's the shell command to mount a usb thumbdrive?
<silent> RabidWeezle, aren't usb drives automounted?
<RabidWeezle> not when x ain't runnin
<RabidWeezle> :/
<linuxftw> umm im using cd, and ls to find my way to my folder but! theres a bunch of spaces terminal dosn't read like umm Windows XP Home SP2 [OEM Edition] <== is olny read upto "Windows"
<RabidWeezle> or gnome at that matter
 * rich1 hello
<silent> RabidWeezle, it will be a scsi
<nickrud> mojo: have you checked system->prefs->keyboard, choose: that keyboard is listed there
<astro76> linuxftw, cd "like this" or cd like\ this
<mojo> RabidWeezle, hotplug daemon needs a wm?
<nickrud> mojo: on the layouts tab, that is
<astro76> linuxftw, or use tab completion
<RabidWeezle> oh I donno
<mojo> nickrud, checking (thx)...
<RabidWeezle> where does it mount to then on a live cd?
<silent> linuxftw, I like using "foo" keeping track of backslashes is annoying
<spiniker> anyone knows how to remove blubuntu?
<wckdkl0wn> when i do ~/rar file  it just shows me commands again
<silent> spiniker, synaptic
<spiniker> im having problem running awn
<RabidWeezle> I just checked /mnt and /media and nothin in there
<nickrud> wckdkl0wn: try ~/rar x <file>
<Ashfire908> what does "Ubuntu restricted extras" install?
<silent> wckdkl0wn, unrar e <file>
<bazhang> Ashfire908: support for mp3 flash etc
<astro76> Ashfire908, you can look in the dependencies in synaptic, but java, flash, codecs, and msttcorefonts
<Ashfire908> bazhang, what else
<Ashfire908> astro76, oh k
<Ashfire908> bazhang, nvm
<linuxftw> astro did u c my pm?
<fabio> ashfire908: now the sound works
<fabio> hehehe
<uwo>  hi all -how do i find out my INTERNAL ip (computer on a router)? win command was ipconfig
<bazhang> Ashfire908: probably wnat to install two packages from medibuntu for dvd reading and win32codecs as well
<Ashfire908> fabio, what was the issue?
<mojo> nickrud, cool, the keyboard was listed.  do i have to restart x?
<silent> uwo, ifconfig
<Ashfire908> uwo: ifconfig eth0
<shredder_> Hi. I found out that limewire puts out music downloads for ubuntu, works great! I am listening to some Rush I just got.
<fabio> ashfire908: i instaled the windows and the drives of mother board sis and ac97
<uwo> tnx all
<linuxftw> >+< can nyone privatly help me? cause i'm so noob when comes to terminal..
<silent> shredder_, thanks for pirating music
<nickrud> mojo: I honestly don't remember when I set up my keyboard, but I don't think so.
<bazhang> !piracy | shredder
<ubotu> shredder: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<fabio> ashfire908: i told you but you say no
<huh> linuxftw, what ya truing to do?
<astro76> linuxftw, no because you are not registered, but you should keep it in the channel anyway, we can help you here
<linuxftw> get into a cd windows xp home sp2 [oem edition]
<linuxftw> but dumb spaces dont let me get in
<Ashfire908> fabio: fine your right
<astro76> linuxftw, type cd Win<tab> and it should complete the rest.. linux is case sensitive keep in mind
<silent> linuxftw, you have to put it in the cd drive
<fabio> ashfire908: lol
<huh> linuxftw, you need to learn now to escape characters if you use a bash shell
<linuxftw> raul@ubuntu:~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/raul$
<shredder_> Pirate? C-ya guys :)
<silent> ahh wine
<linuxftw> yes -_-
<fabio> BECAUSE OPEN SOURCE MATTERS
<fabio> : )
<silent> Yarr, that shredder_ be a bad pirate indeed
<mojo> fabio, FREE/LIBRE matters even more ;)
 * silent flips through his library
<huh> linuxftw, it is going to be annoying cause windows uses characters the bash shell does
<astro76> linuxftw, and could you please pretend you are extracting something else from now on... piracy talk is not cool here and this is straddling the line
<rom11> how to install ncurses on ubuntu
<fabio> Mojo: we are free
<linuxftw> its not piracy.. since i uploaded it to my ftp..
<linuxftw> when i bought the cd
<huh> rom11, libnurses5
<linuxftw> it broke but i had it uploaded.. >_<
<maxomai> Reported as requested.
<silent> you bought the cd, it's yours to use
<huh> and the dev package
<mojo> fabio, just pokin fun.  having an rms moment i guess
<astro76> linuxftw, good ;)
<fabio> lol
<linuxftw> that tab disn't fill the rest D:
<fabio> i playing secondlife
<fabio> lol
<silent> linuxftw, that means you're spelling it wrong
<rom11> so the command is sudo apt-get libnurses5
<nickrud> rom11: that is installed by default; you trying to compile something that needs ncurses?
<db52> how do i disable join and leave notifications in x-chat?
<nickrud> db52: right click the channel tab, select don't show
<fabio> in options
<fabio> dahh
<lwizardl> hi
<raulh> i'm coping it straight from ls .. it can't be wrong
<raulh> ahh wine + linux + me = migrain..
<fabio> no
<silent> raulh, I got some tylenol 3s, need a fix?
<lwizardl> does the linux ati drivers allow rotating the screen? becuase I can't find an option for it
<fabio> wine + linux = durnk
<db52> nickrud,tab what tab?
<raulh> i got aderol no thnx
<silent> lulz, do a line
<nickrud> db52: you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<fabio> i use
<raulh> no i mean i gots adhd ?>_>
<silent> yea, do a line
<db52> nickrud,x chat
<n2diy>  Santa wants to know what is a good laptop, loaded with Ubuntu, to buy for Xmas?
<squarebracket> is there a way to trick dpkg or apt to not thinking a package exists on the system?
<silent> but dont really, drugs are bad
<silent> get your wine working
<fabio> n2diy: any one fell free
<db52> nickrud, got it thanks
<nickrud> db52: ok, at the bottom of the window, there should be a tab that says ubuntu (or if you have the left tree list, click #ubuntu)
<raulh> aderol was perscribedto me ;o
<n2diy> fabio: ???
<fabio> n2diy: i have ubuntu instaled on my hp pavilion dv6000
<silent> raulh, adderol is prescribed to everyone who walks within 5 meters of a psychiatrist's office
<nickrud> !xgl | lwizardl ( not easily, no. )
<ubotu> lwizardl ( not easily, no. ): Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<n2diy> fabio: pre-installed, out of the box?
<raulh> not where i'm from
<silent> raul, what symptoms do you have?
<crdlb> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<silent> in wine of course
<raulh> too hypert
<silent> what's the problem cd'ing in
<raulh> hyper*
<rom11> yes nickrud, how to install that
<fabio> n2diy: no full hd
<silent> raulh, how hyper? are you overclocking?
<silent> *walking the fine line of on/offtopic
<nickrud> rom11: sudo aptitude install libncurses5-dev
<raulh> -_- i dun wana talk bout it lol
<rom11> ok thx
<n2diy> fabio: ok, I'm looking for a laptop that is delivered, with Ubuntu ready to go.
<silent> yea... I usually just have seizures when I get too hyper
<silent> gets the stress out
<silent> did you cd into your wine directory?
<raulh> ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/raul$ cd Windows XP Home SP2 [OEM Edition]
<raulh> yes i'm in it
<fabio> n2diy: its possible oem instalation but i dont know if is adopted in shops
<silent> kewl
<raulh> just that when i get to raul, i do ls
<raulh> i see the folder
<raulh> but i can't enter the one with the .rar
<spiniker> hi there
<raulh> because of the spaces
<silent> type the first letter and hit tab
<silent> or the first few
<lwizardl> nickrud, that seems to be more like the 3d effects rotating I just want to rotate the screen resolution so on my wide display i can have it display as long not wide
<n2diy> fabio: Dell is playing with it, and so is Linuxlaptops, I was hoping there might be other options, thanks.
<astro76> raulh, why the heck would you compress it with rar?
<raulh> oooo smexy..
<spiniker> im having problems with awn,it's conflicting with blubuntu
<silent> can you do an ls -l and pastebin it?
<raulh> i didnt!
<raulh> wait
<raulh> oh
<raulh> i was on windows
<raulh> and i hav limited space :p
<astro76> hah :p
<silent> astro76, we don't speak of such things... he was weak and without 7zip
<raulh> raul@ubuntu:~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/raul/Windows XP Home SP2 [OEM Edition]$
<raulh> now should i use "RAR" and hw?
<silent> I'd say so, as long as there's a rar file there
<rom11> how to get awk, bison
<silent> ls *.rar
<nickrud> lwizardl: xrandr provides commands to do that; I've never tried rotating my display, but the man page mentions --rotate if that helps
<raulh>  Windows XP Home SP2 [OEM Edition].rar <==
<silent> I'd use unrar e Win<tab>
<raulh> bash: unrar: command not found
<silent> sudo apt-get install unrar
<raulh> i downloaded "RAR"
<raulh> pp
<rom11> yes nickrud, how to get awk and bison
<mojo> nickrud, Thanks, it is better.  But I still have some dead keys...  There are no messages in xev for 6 of the keys (2 of the 3 shortcut keys, information key, messages key, phone key, suspend key).
<silent> k, then try it
<raulh> oj k
<n2diy> silent:  e = and?
<mojo> Is there another place where keyboard types are set so that xev will pick them up?
<silent> e is extract to current directory
<deadlyallance790> could someone point me to a channel for html?
<mohan> hello everyone,I'm new here.
<silent> deadlyallance790, what about html?
<bullgard4> What is the proper way to load a DEB program package into Ubuntu that is not provided by Ubuntu repositories?
<silent> doing any php work or javascript or just basic html?
<raulh> w00t thnx
<raulh> now i learned to navigate thru cd, and ls easier in terminal!
<silent> raulh, you are very welcome
<astro76> bullgard4, hopefully it is designed for Ubuntu... either double-click in file manager, or dpkg -i file.deb
<silent> I also find it easier, but then again, I started at the command line
<mojo> bullgard4, i have always used gDebi but that may not be an "official" way
<Babatos> good gui for a firewall on ubuntu?
<deadlyallance790> silent i want to embed a shockwave player as a background
<raulh> how old are you?
<raulh> im 15 >_<
<astro76> bullgard4, file manager opens it in gdebi
<silent> 18 :O
<raulh> ppstt 3 years more expiriance :O
<n2diy> Babatos: firestarter
<astro76> youngsters :p
<Babatos> thanks
<silent> check... oh I forgot the website... it has rules for embeds
<Sulo_Seppa> Just from your guys' personal experience, what is your favorite video editing program on linux? I am looking for just basic editing, advanced editing isn't required..
<silent> <embed...>
<Babatos> i come from pf and iptables is an abortion to me
<deadlyallance790> silent can i show what i have in pastbin ?
<dell_lin> how do i check which cards are support with ndiswrapper
<bullgard4> astro76, mojo : Thank you very much for advising.
<silent> deadlyallance790, sure
<n2diy> Babatos: firestarter
<silent> it's been a while though
<rom11> what is the command to install bison
<mojo> deadlyallance790, aftet you paste in your stuff and save it, the new page it shows you .... copy that URL and paste it in here
<astro76> dell_lin, first check if card is supported *without* ndiswrapper, i.e. by native drivers, if not then you can use ndiswrapper for anything with a windows driver
<nickrud> mojo: ok, you're getting into stuff I know of (theoretically) , you would use showkey to get the scan code of the key, use setkeycodes to give it a code that xev will see, then either map them directly using keyboard shortcuts or write some stuff for xkb. Theoretically
<raulh> Sulo_Seppa: that's a hard question to answer cuz lol most programs arn't too good, try googling something like video editing software .deb
<Sulo_Seppa> rom11: apt-get install bison ?
<raulh> don';t forget sudo..
<dell_lin> astro76: yes dear freind i am using this card with wireless and card provider didnt porivide drivers for that
<silent> or sudo su for ease of use
<astro76> Sulo_Seppa, the package names are bison and gawk
<silent> in b4 flamefest
<mojo> nickrud, that is helpful... i had a feeling xev only recognized configured keys in x.  i'll check showkey and setkeycodes...  :D
<raulh> yes
<astro76> dell_lin, what is it?
<raulh> ok silent mind helping me burn the iso? or can you give me name of iso  7.10 came with so i can try piece togeather?
<raulh> the burner soft's
<silent> raulh, right click the iso file
<astro76> silent, sudo -i is better, but no big deal
<raulh> it's stll in wine..]
<dell_lin> dlink 510 has only driver with windows not with linux so i have to use ndiswrapper
<silent> sudo -s
<rom11> how to get awk
<astro76> rom11, install gawk
<nickrud> mojo: one other thing: remember that some keyboards require software to use the keys, they have no normal key codes at all
<dell_lin> astro76: is there list /database of cards supported by ndiswrapper
<rom11> sudo apt-get insatll gawk
<rom11> is the right command?
<silent> raulh, if you need to get to nautilus to burn (I don't know the command for burning) type nautilus .
<silent> it will open up a window for ya
<astro76> dell_lin, you seem to have ignored my first two statement/questions
<mojo> nickrud, thanks... um, where do i find those programs?  know what package?  i found xkbutils but they aren't part of that (according to apt-cache show)
<nickrud> mojo: on windows, mostly
<dell_lin> yes i undesrstand but its not working some how
<astro76> dell_lin, what is it?
<nickrud> mojo: , oh, doh, one sec
<rom11> what is the use of bison and gawk
<deadlyallance790> is pastebin not working right ?
<astro76> dell_lin, i.e. what does lspci | grep -i wireless tell you?
<eses> good bye I' going to windows xp
<silent> deadlyallance790, try pastebin.ca
<astro76> eses enjoy
<mojo> nickrud, you can get the linux superhero award for the day if you can also point me in the directon of a program that can toggle the message LED ;)
<nickrud> mojo: message led?
<ice9_> I have 1100 ebooks but I want to be able to search for keywords of the titles to be able to fine the correct one is there any kind of program that could help me
<nickrud> mojo: they're in console-tools, that's already installed iirc
<deadlyallance790> silent http://pastebin.ca/809094
<rom11> how to install zlib
<silent> groovy
<wols_> rom11: what for?
<oakxx> im drawung a blank here, how do i mount a ntfs sata drive (sda1) at /mnt/ms
<wols_> any .deb that needs it will install it via dependencies
<wols_> oakxx: man mount
<rom11> building openwrt kernel
<ice9_> I have 1100 ebooks but I want to be able to search for keywords of the titles to be able to fine the correct one is there any kind of program that could help me
<oakxx> also, if my drive is plugged in and its not showing up @ /dev/sda1 is there a way I can scan for that device?
<nickrud> mojo: if you mean the led's on the keyboard, xset led 3 will turn on the caps lock led
<raulh> hey, umm wow silent lol umm dude i was kinda dumb..
<wols_> rom11: zlib is already installed
<raulh> i should've just gone to my home drive and gone from there
<wols_> oakxx: no
<raulh> easily right-clicked the file D:
<LordKow> i am so surprised that ubuntu does not use s2ram
<mojo> nickrud, the kbd is an HP Multimedia keyboard.  back/playpause/stop/fwd/eject, vol knob, and mute across the top.  those work.  then there are 12 rubber keys above the number pad, and a LED to the left of the first rubber key (messages key).  messages/phone/Internet(works)/suspend on first row, shortcuts 1/2(works)/3 and "information" on bottom row.
<rxKaffee> I'm running ubuntu-server gutsy, I've added one user with "adduser rxkaffee" executed from root account(I know root account login isn't the norm for desktop ubuntu, not sure if this is the case normally in ubuntu-server or not, but I only had root) Any other users I try to add via the same method I recieve the error "adduser: Could not find program named 'groupadd' in $PATH." but I can run groupadd manually just fine
<LordKow> its actually in the kernel now its so stable.
<raulh> does anyone know how to burn .iso images with original burner?
<wols_> raulh: "with original burner"?
<mojo> nickrud, DOH i meant 8 rubber keys.  Only two are working as of now
<rxKaffee> any idea why adduser can not find the groupadd program?
<raulh> came with 7.10
<mojo> nickrud, and the LED is in addition to the normal numlock/scrolllock/capslock lights.  it has a fourth (messages) light.
<raulh> wait is it "file image"
<nickrud> mojo: I had a microsoft keyboard, had some keys that weren't recognized in xev. What I'm telling you about is what I was researching getting those keys working; I lost the keyboard before I finished, so I stopped looking
<raulh> on cd/dvd creator
<mojo> nickrud, i will play with xset, i have that i think
<Dr_willis> lost a keyboard?  is it under the couch? :)
<mojo> nickrud, your help is definitely appreciated.  searching the web was not getting me anyhere, just forum posts from other seekers
<silent> deadlyallance790, no idea dude, that swf is pretty slick tho
<silent> I like it
<rom11> it is saying missing libz.so or zlib.h
<nickrud> Dr_willis: no, I moved, and somehow it didn't get packed
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  i bet its in that big box in the garrage labeled 'underware' :)
<wols_> rom11: openwrt uses another CPU arch (ARM). Ubuntu doesn't support ARM
<silent> laptops make losing keyboards impossible
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  i lost thekeyboard to my serial terminal.. for 10 years.. then i tossed out the terminal and fond the keyboard the NEXT day! :)
<Dr_willis> Good old WYSE terminals.
 * nickrud nods, he finally found one he could live with
<fabio> virtual machine in ubuntu
<fabio> what program is a best??
<nickrud> Dr_willis: lol, that happened with my best pair of running shoes
<krammer> me fabio
<raulh> vmware D:
<wols_> !best | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<krammer> lol
<fabio> wtf
<raulh> fabio thats true but vmware is good :p
<fabio> virtual machine
<fabio> is not compatible to my pc
<krammer> vm is just another program
<Dr_willis> vmware, or virtual box  - depends on your needs however.
<raulh> vmware is a virtual machine..
<Dr_willis> dosbox ! :)
<raulh> ulz!
<krammer> i wouldnt say machine but perhaps program
<raulh> i made a live dos cd..
<myWifeIs19> looks like freedb is dead....
<Dr_willis> I thought FreeDos had a live cd. at their site.
<nickrud> Someone called linux a bastardized dos today
<raulh> 0_o wha
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  amazing what some people say eh.. :)
<krammer> jealousy disrupts the mind
<nickrud> I'm almost never speechless, but ...
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  did ya write Stupid on a Paper, and hand it to him saying 'heres your sign'
<Dr_willis> :)
<deadlyallance790> silent thanks for takeing a look
<nickrud> Dr_willis: I couldn't, it was a donor ;(
<fabio> in virtualbox how to change directory to cd??
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  organ donor?
<krammer> enjoy
<oakxx> ahhh
<oakxx> it was the jumper on the hard drive
<fabio> the directory is not correct is /media/cdrom0
<fabio> how to change
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  i saw a letter in a pc mag stating that OS-X was 'openBSD Linux'
<Dr_willis> :)
<nickrud> Dr_willis: no, the prez was walking her through our offices, introduced me as the 'IT Department' (oxymoron when applied to me) and I mentioned I was shifting a lot of stuff to linux, and that was the response
<rhys> openbsd linux? um. vista is NT DOS too
<nickrud> Dr_willis: heh. PC Mag, what do you expect? It's not Compute
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  the editors could  of at least corrected the mistake in the comments. :)
<raulh> ok thanks everyone for helping me :D
<raulh> bye!
<nickrud> again, PC Mag ;)
<raulh> be back soon to bother yallz d:
<Dr_willis> then again when 7 out of 10 of the letters to the mag printed were discussing Linux.. thats a good sign.
<rhys> ahh the world of it. I think I want a shirt that says simply "Are you stupid?"
<Dr_willis> Well night all.
<nickrud> night Dr
<b14ck> What is the command that I can use to format my /media/disk device as ntfs
<rhys> b14ck: mkfs.ntfs?
<rhys> and you don't format /media/disk
<wols_> b14ck: you can't
<b14ck> mkfs.nfts: command not found
<silent> some one talked to me, my thing is blue
<TigranG> Hey. I just removed Wine but the menus are still left and I can't delete them.
<rhys> media/disk is a mount point. not a device. you also need the ntfstools installed
<b14ck> I KNOW that I can format it to ntfs
<rhys> TigranG:  /usr/share/applications?
<wols_> b14ck: if you know, why do you ask?
<b14ck> Becasue I don't know how, obviouysly
<b14ck> I know it can be done though
<b14ck> I've done it before on debian.
<nickrud> b14ck: install ntfsprogs, and use mkntfs
<mojo> nickrud, I like this keyboard a lot, since i touch type and have used computers for 25 years, feels good to me.  But i have thought about one of those Logitech Wireless USB keyboards, the iTouch ones with sevral buttons and volume sliders, if i could get THAT to fully work.
<zion> Hi .. how can I to change the poscition of the panels of GNOME?
<b14ck> nickrud: i'll try that ty
<arooni> is there some software to replace activesync for linux?  something to sync a pocket pc phone edition to my ubuntu gutsy desktop
<TigranG> rhys: Nothing there
<TigranG> rhys: Well nothing there left by Wine
<b14ck> nickrud: how do i find out which device i have is mounted as /media/disk?
 * mojo wishes this kbd were wireless. it would rock.
<nickrud> mojo: I do love a good keyboard, but don't expect all the keys to work anymore.
<b14ck> nickrud: so that i can format the drive itself
<rhys> TigranG: then its in your home directory. pretty sure thats where wine puts it
<rhys> TigranG: search for *.desktop files in your home dir
<TigranG> rhys: Did that
<mojo> nickrud, frustrating.  i know the signals are there somewhere on a wire.  just... support... aaaagggghh!!!
<rhys> b14ck: run "mount" with no argumetns?
<rhys> b14ck: cat /etc/mtab?
<nickrud> b14ck: that does it, yes. Myself, I do all that ntfs stuff in windows, they know all the bugs they have to work around and don't tell anyone about
<rhys> TigranG: nothing? severely odd.
<bro_man> an open question... in 'xserver-xorg'..... is there a way  or keystroke to go back a page/option ???
<wols_> bro_man:do you mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? cause as posed you question makes no sense
<TigranG> rhys: K now it did. I installed again and then uninstalled
<nickrud> bro_man: you mean while dpkg-reconfiging? I vaguely think escape does that
<b14ck> nickrud: I'm doing it ebcause right now I have BSD4.4 on my external drive, and I want windows to recognize it. But when I plugged it into my wnidows box it completely ignored the device since it wasn't ntfs/fat32. So I am formatting it to ntfs, then i'll connect it to my windows box, then i'll format it again
<rhys> Ubuntu questions are so much fun. Its like the different levels of tech support. But all is good in open worl.
<rhys> b14ck: why not just connect it and format it. windows can do that
<zion> Hi to all .. how can I to change the poscition of the panels of GNOME in ubuntu?
<b14ck> rhys: I just explained why not. It doesn't recognize the device, and won't even recognize that it is plugged in.
<silent> zion, you have to use your mouse
<bro_man> wols: I am already in xserver-xorg... I tried to scroll down the page and somehow selected whatever was on the screen and it advanced to the next page... thus, I ask, is there a way to go back a page?
<rhys> b14ck: it doesn't completely ignore it. simply go into the ...whatever is it called. there is a disk manager
<silent> it should have a couple buttons on it
<nickrud> zion: you just grab them (shift left-mouse) and drag
<rhys> b14ck: just because it doesn't create a device in "my computer
<b14ck> rhys: I know how to format a drive, but I'm telling you. It wasn't even listed in the hardware manager.
<b14ck> It was just listed as an incmopatible USB driver.
<wols_> bro_man: you are wrong. there are no "pages" in xserver-xorg. xserver-xorg is is X server. that stuff that paints pretty picutures on your screen
<b14ck> I've done this before, and had the same problem.
<Daedric> b14ck, sorry to disapoint.
<fabio> Could not load the settings file '/root/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml' (VERR_OPEN_FAILED).
<fabio> FATAL ERROR: Attribute 'LogHistoryCount' is not declared for element 'SystemProperties'
<fabio> Location: '/root/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml', line 27, column 159.
<fabio> Result Code:
<fabio> 0x80004005
<fabio> Component:
<fabio> VirtualBox
<fabio> Interface:
<fabio> IVirtualBox {76b25f3c-15d4-4785-a9d3-adc6a462beec}
<wols_> fabio: stop pasting here!
<fabio>  
<bazhang> paste
<TigranG> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rhys> b14ck: have you tried the disk manager in windows?
<Daedric> Windows reconizes ANY drive... regardless of the partitions/filesystems. IF you have an incmopatible USB driver., the problem is elsewhere...
<b14ck> rhys, what do you mean by disk manager
<meticulo> what seems  to be the problem?
<Daedric> b14ck, left click on my computer, manage
<rhys> sigh.
<fabio> what i need to do
<TigranG> Daedric: Windows doesn't recognize ext3 automatically
<wols_> fabio: you need to stop pasting here for starters
<Daedric> TigranG, Any drive. not any partition.
<meticulo> windows cannont  read and right to ext3
<wols_> TigranG: but it recognizes the drive the partition is ion
<rhys> TigranG: it recognizes the device. doesnt have to read the partition...
<meticulo> u need to download a special driver for that
<mwright1> Hi can someone help me with crontab
<fabio> wols_: omfg
<wols_> meticulo: with a driver, it can
<mwright1> 2 18 8 12 *  ls /home/matt/ > test.txt
<mwright1> is not executing at 18:02
<TigranG> wols, rhys, yea, read it wrong
<mwright1> that's the output of crontab -l
<Daedric> it lists the device in the "device manager" and on the "disk management"
<zion> thanks, but is need to change it for a metadistribution .. so i need know the location of the configuration file
<zanpakatou> hi,.. how do you get rid of the notification everytime someone remotely accessing your computer through vnc?
<bro_man> nickrud: wols: symantics... I believe we are talking about the same thing, it says configuring xserver-xorg... and the last time I tried using the escape key, it selected the option, and did not back up or escape...
<TigranG> System->Preferences ->Remote Desktop
<rhys> b14ck: and to do it properly, theres a live cd called parted magic, that everyone ho works on machines should just have around.
<meticulo> just use ntfs, ubuntu can read and right to it
<wols_> mwright1: cause it isn't 18th of february today, is it?
<TigranG> zanpakatou: System->Preferences ->Remote Desktop
<bullgard4> English help wanted. The Gnome panel menu 'Places' has a menu item 'Recently opened documents' or similar. What is the proper English name of it?
<TigranG> zanpakatou: Under security uncheck ask you for confirmation (if this is what you're asking for)
<zanpakatou> <TigranG> : it's not there and for the info i've disabled the "ask your confirmation" radio button
<leobru> Fast user switching shows blank gray screen when I try to return to an open session. Is this a known bug?
<nickrud> bullgard4: Recent Documents
<mwright1> wols not correct
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you.
<nickrud> bro_man: I just tried it myself, and you are correct, in fact I couldn't even ctl-c out of it ;(
<zanpakatou> <TigranG> : everytime my pc gets remotely accessed it shows a notification that someone is remotely accessing on it.. i just want to get rid of it...
<mwright1> it goes Minute Hour Day of Month
<wols_> mwright1: so it is 18th of february? or maybe day 2 of month 18?
<bluefoxx> hey, can anyone help me with this>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634717 ?
<wols_> mwright1: gosh, I need to set my clock at once
<zanpakatou> <TigranG> : just like when a mac is remotely accessing another mac it doesn't show any notification...
<bro_man> nickrud: ... I am so sorry... I hope your doesn't take as long as mine to complete...
<TigranG> zanpakatou: I'm looking, give me a sec
<bluefoxx> zanpakatou: nice name, bleach fan?
<meticulo> anyone here play warzone2100?
<wols_> mwright1: just tell me why you have the time twice in your crontab entry?
<nickrud> bro_man: ah, I'm using the absolute default, I just hit enter all the way through :)
<meticulo> good ubuntu game
<zanpakatou> bluefoxx : sort of...
<bazhang> meticulo: yes it rocks
<bluefoxx> zanpakatou: sweet
<dai> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bullgard4> nickrud: Places > Recent Documents will open a list of recently opened documents. How does Gnome call this list in English?
<nadis> hello everyone
<zanpakatou> nadis : sidan
<bro_man> nickrud: (stares back at the other monitor)  /// something I should have done...  but I read every word on every pagfe... twice...
<nadis> sidan ?
<zanpakatou> nadis : anagram
<bro_man> *page
<meticulo> u know a work around for the bug that ucant save...
<nickrud> bro_man: done that many times, it's why I feel safe hitting enter
<nadis> zanpakatou: oh isee
<nadis> *i see
<nickrud> bullgard4: I'm not sure exactly what phrase they use to describe that list, other than Recent Documents
<bluefoxx> umm, is the libdvdcss2 gone from the repos? i cannot seem to find it, and i want to watch a dvd
<nickrud> !medibuntu | bluefoxx (get that here)
<ubotu> bluefoxx (get that here): medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zeay> help on soundcard. newbie here
<zanpakatou> bluefoxx : medibuntu
<bluefoxx> how do i add this?
<TigranG> zanpakatou: I can't find anything. There seems to be no built-in way to modify that
<bluefoxx> i enabled multimedia
<zanpakatou> TigranG : not even a configuration file?
<rhys> bluefoxx: you need to add the repository
<nickrud> bluefoxx: help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu , look for the 'get individual packages' section
<TigranG> zanpakatou: nope
<rhys> libdvdcss2 is illegal
<rhys> :D
<bluefoxx> how do i do this, is it a command line?
<nadis> zanpakatou: do you have skype account ? if yes, may i add you and talk to you to improve my poor english
<bazhang> rhys: depending on where you live
<rhys> bluefoxx: you can add a repository a few different ways
<bro_man> nickrud: so is there no way other than control-alt-delete ?
<nickrud> bluefoxx: that community page has complete instructions
<zanpakatou> nadis : my kungfu is not the best which means... we may have same kungfu ... i mean english
<zeay> anybody can help me with my soundcard? newbie here
<rhys> bluefoxx: synaptic has a frontend, which simply modifies /etc/apt/sources.list, which you can of course do by hand.
<nickrud> bro_man: just enter through, it will finish. So, you shouldn't need to reboot
<bluefoxx> ok, thanks guys[linux rules!!]
<bullgard4> nickrud: The last item of the list is separated from the list items proper. It gives the name of the list indirectly. Does this last item read in English "Clear the list of lastly opened documents" or how does it read?
<rhys> zeay: what soundcard?
<zeay> its a adi1888
<nickrud> bullgard4: Clear Recent Documents
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you very much.
<meticulo> kino is amazing, i just amde a 40 minute special effect movie with it ^^
<LimCore> how to nuke damn mysql server out of system, including all existing libs/databases... like if mysql was never installed
<rhys> zeay: is it unmuted?
<bro_man> nickrud: ok bro... thank you... BBL
<zeay> nope. its not detected.
<rhys> zeay: does it show up in lspci?
<zeay> it is unmuted
<zeay> yup
<thinsoldier> by damn, all my gradma's storage problems were due to windows saving massive application settings 9 or 10 folders deep where nobody could ever hope to find it :(
<rhys> does it give any errors?
<Daedric> LimCore, apt-get remove --purge ?
<rhys> thinsoldier: spacemonger 1.4
<zeay> rhys: no device detected
<thinsoldier> rhys: windows app?
<LimCore> Daedric: nope
<thinsoldier> her windows dont boot
<bro_man> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rhys> thinsoldier: yea. ubuntu disk usage anaylzer will do the same
<thinsoldier> where is that?
<rhys> thinsoldier: somewhere in applications.
<rhys> graphical display.
<Daedric> LimCore, what you mean "nope" ?
<rhys> zeay: where does it say no device detected?
<thinsoldier> not installed by default? i dont see it
<bullgard4> What is the filename of [GNOME > Places > ] Recent Documents?
<LimCore> Daedric: it leaves databases
<zeay> when i click the speaker icon
<Daedric> LimCore, U SURE?
<LimCore> Daedric: yes
<Daedric> uhm..
<LimCore> how to remove package X while saying  synaptic to fsck off and not force me to remove packages depending on it
<LimCore> Daedric: I guess its in mysql-common, but removing that wants to remove half my system beacuse of deps, how to tell to ignore them
<rhys> zeay: everything i see says it should just work. but as I don't have a ubuntu system, i cant really walk you through it. as i understand, ubuntu got rid of alsconfig
<zeay> yup. a friend told me to type sudo alsaconf but it said command not found
<bluefoxx> ok, so whats the easiest way to add medibuntu to the sources.list, preferably from a terminal
<zeay> anyway, tnx rhys
<zeay> help with adi1888 soundcard
<CRoWsNeST> can any one in here help me i installed 7.10 to my pc when to driver mager did update on my graphics driver and then it ask to restart pc so restart pc then log back in when to system and notices there no desktop effects in the list
<CRoWsNeST> or do i have to download somthing
<rhys> zeay http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-alsa-devel/2006-April/003208.html
<nickrud> bluefoxx:
<nickrud> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list &&wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<bluefoxx> which version from here>http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/ do i need for a i386 ubuntu7.04 distro and how do i install it?
<TigranG> CRoWsNeST: Its in System->Pref->Apperance
<bluefoxx> ok
<bluefoxx> thanks
<bro_man> Limcore: ... someone once told me that I  could remove 'evolution' which was in a package with games and other stuff I wasn't going to use... so I did... All upgrades, security patches, updates are srewed from then on out...
<TigranG> Isnt evolution part of a package 'bundle'
<rhys> zeay: under the administration panel in gnome, check the sound config, and see what its set to. maybe play with that. no idea.
<bro_man> yes
<rhys> nn all
<bluefoxx> nickrud: thanks, that seems to be working, so far
<CRoWsNeST> it says the composte is not available
<nickrud> evolution is recommended by ubuntu-desktop, but you can remove it
<CRoWsNeST> when i go to visual effects click on extra
<bro_man> nickrud: never.... !
<bro_man> NickrudL see above...
<TigranG> CRoWsNeST: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<TigranG> !paste | CRoWsNeST
<ubotu> CRoWsNeST: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bluefoxx> ok, tried to install libdvdcss2 again, but got this now
<bluefoxx> "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<bluefoxx> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<bluefoxx> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<bluefoxx> or been moved out of Incoming.
<bluefoxx> The following information may help resolve the situation:
<bluefoxx> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bluefoxx>   libdvdcss2: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.6-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed
<bluefoxx> E: Broken packages
<bluefoxx> bluefoxx@azurE-prIDE:~$ "
<TigranG> !paste | bluefoxx
<ubotu> bluefoxx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CRoWsNeST> how do i do that tigranG
<TigranG> damn..
<bro_man> All upgrades, security patches, updates are srewed from then on out... EVEN IF YOU PUT IT BACK !
<CRoWsNeST> am in termail
<CRoWsNeST> what the cammand
<TigranG> CRoWsNeST: open a terminal and sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CRoWsNeST> ok it open a xorg.conf file
<zeay> help with adi1888 soundcard
<bro_man> <----- found out the hard way...
<TigranG> copy paste and post it
<nickrud> bluefoxx: what version of ubuntu are you running
<TigranG> CRoWsNeST: on the link ubotu gave you, not in here
<thinsoldier> dear god, how is it possible to have 9 gigs of SETTINGS
<CRoWsNeST> it to log to post it
<TigranG> CRoWsNeST: use www.rafb.net/paste
<CRoWsNeST> ok
<nickrud> bro_man: you did something else/more, plenty of people have removed evolution with no side effects
<StEaLtHtHiEf> is ubuntuforums.org not working?
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjj_> join #vmware
<bluefoxx> i think if i cant get it ill just downgrade or install a earlier ubuntu version, i still have the 6.06 and 6.10 disks kicking around, but ittl be a pain to reboot everytime i want to watcha movie, so id there a way i can share my current accounts with a second linux os installation?
<TigranG> StEaLtHtHiEf: working for me
<StEaLtHtHiEf> ugh
<CRoWsNeST>   Report malicious/abusive content
<zanpakatou> what content?
<CRoWsNeST> where do i get the link back
<nickrud> bluefoxx: here's the simplest method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105
<TigranG> from the adress bar
<bro_man> nickrud: from edgy ?   5 minutes after I did it, a different person said I better not, but it was too late... all the reasons why not to, turned out to be true...
<StEaLtHtHiEf> The internet is working, i can surf pages i randomly fine with google, but for some reason, i can't get ubuntuforums working.
<CRoWsNeST> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47317/
<bluefoxx> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> bro_man: ah, edgy .... I missed that release so I can believe you :)
<silent> my god its late
<silent> sleep time
<silent> ZzZz
<TigranG> CRoWsNeST: Im not familiar with ati cards, go to #compiz-fusion with that link and they can help you
<CRoWsNeST> did you get that link
<gatton> 1075 users? jeez this isn't a pr0n channel is it ;-)
<bullgard4> What is the filename of [GNOME > Places > ] Recent Documents?
<bluefoxx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47319/
<StEaLtHtHiEf> I have an easy question.  Can I develop a program that for example, when the user hits a key combination, like shift+enter, a circle is drawn around the mouse pointer until the key's are depressed erasing the circle?
<bro_man> nickrud: yes... however... now, an upgrade repairs most of the changed OS ability to accept some patches and updates...
<zeay> help with adi1888 soundcard
<zanpakatou> this is a pr0n channel but the only thing you could se TUX getting n@k3d... lolz
<bluefoxx> zanpakatou: lolz
<gatton> those dirty dirty penguins
<CRoWsNeST> no one talking in there
<CRoWsNeST> any other room
<CRoWsNeST> i can go for help
<Bastaed> http://www.vidvoter.com
<TigranG> CRoWsNeST: I think you need Option "AddARGBVisuals" "True" but I'm not sure if thats with ATI cards too.
<nolick> hallo......................
<wols_> CRoWsNeST: wrong driver. you need the "ati" driver for compiz
<StEaLtHtHiEf> Anyone able to help with a programming question?
<TigranG> CRoWsNeST: Just be patient in that channel.
<bluefoxx> ok, so im still trying to install libdvdcss2 but this is what i get now
<bluefoxx>   libdvdcss2: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.6-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed
<zanpakatou> is there a channel for ubuntu dev?
<bro_man> <--- nocturnal... doesn't understand "late" unless the sunrises...
<bluefoxx> i was also wondering, how do i make my own channels?
<wols_> !info libc6 gutsy
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 (gutsy), package size 4085 kB, installed size 10120 kB
<bazhang> #ubuntu-devel
<astro76> bluefoxx, /join #channelnamewhichdoesntexist
<bluefoxx> astro76: thanks
<wols_> bluefoxx: download your libdvdcss for your feisty or update to gutsy
<zanpakatou> bro_man : I don't considered late unless the big f@t lady s1ngs
<nickrud> !info libc6 feisty
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 4003 kB, installed size 9976 kB
<OldakQuill> I downloaded a .package file containing an application. Was listed as an "autopackage" for Linux on a website. What do I do with a .package file?
<nickrud> bluefoxx: are you using gutsy, or feisty?
<siswa01> hello
<astro76> OldakQuill, what is it
<wols_> OldakQuill: not supported in ubuntu. .debs only
<siswa01> asu
<bluefoxx> wols_: i would, but i have no media to backup with, unless i can have it copy all my users accounts, and even then, i dont hacve any blank cds, and my free cd requests are being denied now
<bluefoxx> nickrud: i am using fiesty
<zanpakatou> <OldakQuill> : you can just double click it make sure you set it to "chmod a+x"
<siswa01> sory. hello
<astro76> OldakQuill, have you checked if it's available from Ubuntu's repos?
<astro76> !hi | siswa01
<ubotu> siswa01: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<spiniker> is there anyone who can help me?
<nickrud> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for Feisty and earlier for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<zanpakatou> <OldakQuill> : you can just double click it make sure you set it to "chmod a+x".. it will automatically download the necessary autopackage ...
<OldakQuill> astro76: It isn't.
<OldakQuill> I'll download the source instead
<astro76> OldakQuill, source would be preferred
<wols_> !helpme | spiniker
<ubotu> spiniker: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bluefoxx> wols_: is there a way for me to import user accounts when reinstalling?
<astro76> !checkinstall | OldakQuill
<ubotu> OldakQuill: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<mohkohn> I installed Gutsy using the alternate-installer option. During the boot it gave an error message saying that it could not find my LVM LUKS partition
<nickrud> bluefoxx: go look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages for feisty libdvdcss2
<wols_> bluefoxx: you don't reinstal. you UPGRADE
<iroiro> how do i install flash for opera? the tut says i should change the path--but i don't know how it can be changed during installation
<zanpakatou> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zanpakatou> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<spiniker> ok
<OldakQuill> Thanks for the help!
<wols_> bluefoxx: no CD necessary either
<mohkohn> I tried multiple times but no luck. Is this a bug?
<aposdufopad> what's that thing people have on their desktop that shows all the system info?
<wols_> aposdufopad: conky perhaps?
<TigranG> screenlets/widgets?
<mohkohn> Debian Etch installs fine on the same laptop with lvm and dmcrypt but I think the older version of Xorg it uses causes my laptop to freeze when I shutdown -h now
<zanpakatou> aposdufopad : widgets
<bluefoxx> wols_: i have done that upgrade before, but the side affect was [this was going from 6.10 to 7.04] that the main boot kernel was fried, and hung trying to mount file system, therefore, i prefer a clean install, importing accounts if at all possible
<StEaLtHtHiEf> gdesklets @ aposdufopad
<bazhang> superkaramba widgets
<aposdufopad> thanks
<mohkohn> or reboot. So I was really hoping Gutsy would be my solution.
<TigranG> lol 20 people answered that one
<zeay> stil looking for soundcard help issue
<TigranG> what sound card do you have
<zanpakatou> TigranG : i'm guessing your nick comes from these words "Tigra = Tiger except your female" and "nG = next generation"...
<Kostya> hello!
<TigranG> zanpakatou: No, Tigran is my name, G is my last name initial
<TigranG> and im male
<iroiro> yeah, and noone knows about adobe flash :|
<cvd> gutsy gonna be supported unitl?
<zeay> adi1888
<zanpakatou> TigranG : oops.. sorry...
<Kostya> Tigran? :) Armenian?
<TigranG> yea
<Kostya> ha es ti?
<Kostya> tu?
<TigranG> yes
<Kostya> :)
<Kostya> is here any Nautilus specialists around?
<bluefoxx> so can anyone help me?how do i install libdvdcss2 for fiesty fawn? from terminal of course;)
<zeay> TigranG any idea regardng adi1888 soundcard?
<astro76> !anyone | Kostya
<ubotu> Kostya: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TigranG> zeay: and theres no sound? thats your problem?
<zeay> yup
<zeay> its on ubuntu 7.10
<Kostya> well, my question is regarding Naurilus: is it possible to have a fon size bigger with small icons?
<wols_> zeay:  snd-intel8x0
<bluefoxx> how do i install libdvdcss2 for fiesty fawn? from terminal preferably...
<zanpakatou> Kostya : you could create a theme for that... i guess
<astro76> Kostya, you can adjust font size in System > Preferences > Appearance
<wols_> !repeat | bluefoxx
<ubotu> bluefoxx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<astro76> !medibuntu | bluefoxx
<ubotu> bluefoxx: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TigranG> wols_ can you help zeay, I'm no sound expert
<astro76> bluefoxx, set up repo according to directions and apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Kostya> astro76: nope, this is not the one I'm asking about
<zanpakatou> bluefoxx : i'm using medibuntu... it works great you should add it in your repo if your contry have no issues about legalities
<TigranG> bluefoxx: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<Lore2> I've found some annoying bugs and I don't wanna wait around for someone else to fix it, how would I go about fixing them myself, i'm a semi decent programmer however I've very limited experience in a *nix environment. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<astro76> Kostya, that should change it system wide including nautilus, did you try?
<Kostya> astro76: say for example I decreased the icon size in Nautilus to 33%, but I want font size to stay the same...
<bluefoxx> hey, anyone else using logitech[or any keyboard] find that it lags on the input sometimes, then jumps back into activity and repeats whatever key you pressed, despite you only pressing it once?
<Lilacor> my sound controls stopped working...when I change the volume underneath XMMS or even use the volume buttons nothing happens... how do I fix this?
<astro76> Kostya, I understand, did you try to adjust font in Appearance Preferences?
<zanpakatou> bluefoxx : try preferences
<Kostya> astro76: yes :)
<astro76> Kostya, worked?
<zanpakatou> bluefoxx : if it will fix your problem
<zeay> wols u there?
<Lore2> Where should I start if I want to fix bugs in ubuntu?
<TigranG> Lore2: Finding one? :P
<Kostya> i openet topicon ubuntu forums, there is a screenshot attached: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632989&highlight=nautilus
<zeay> wols u there?
<astro76> Lore2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<bluefoxx> zanpakatou: i tried that, but it only seems to screw me up more, slowing my typing rate, and making more typos, ex:every other letter skips
<zeay> anyway tnx TigraG
<astro76> Lore2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<Lore2> i've found a ton, I just don't know how to go about fixing them. I've programmed in windows but I've no experience in linux. And I really don't wanna wait for someone else to fix them.
<TigranG> zeay: no problem, just ask another time, more experienced ppl may be on later
<astro76> Lore2, that link should set you off, first step would be to see if they are reported
<astro76> !bugs | Lore2
<ubotu> Lore2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<zanpakatou> Lore2 : that would be great.. if ever u fixed some bugs be sure to share them with everyone...
<zeay> ok. thnx again
<mohkohn> Does Hardy already have the 2.6.24 kernel?
<TigranG> Kostya: did you get an answer?
<SeveredCross> mohkohn: #ubuntu+21
<SeveredCross> *#ubuntu+1
<bluefoxx> TigranG: im not too concerned about windows codecs, i can play wmp audio, and i can un-rar RAR files, and such, its libdvdcss2 i need, ive got audio working and everything else is fine, and i see no reason to upgrade yet, im going to wait untill january
<Lore2> I've read most of those already.
<astro76> mohkohn, you can check at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<mohkohn> thanks SeveredCross forgot about that. also good astro76
<Hypernerd> help please:  I am using the live CD
<TigranG> bluefoxx: I dont know what you need, just googled the name you have and found that, thought it might be useful, guess not :P
<Hypernerd> I get to the main screen
<Hypernerd> but when I click start or Install Ubuntu,
<douma> hi
<Lore2> They really don't go into how to get started contributing.
<zanpakatou> Hypernerd : make your question in one line
<Hypernerd> help please: I am using the live CD  I get to the main screen but when I click start or Install Ubuntu, An error shows up saying I/O error reading from boot CD
<astro76> Lore2, request a mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring
<Hypernerd> I googled the error but found no good solution
<douma> i have 2 partitions in the first i have win  witch partition method i must use to install ubuntu in the 2 partition?
<TigranG> Hypernerd: try doing the check cd for defects
<mohkohn> and the answer is yes! 2.6.24
<Hypernerd> When I do that the same error occurs
<zanpakatou> Hypernerd  : i'm sure it's defective try burning another iso again
<TigranG> Hypernerd, then try burning it again (maybe at a lower speed)
<Hypernerd> Done twice already, checked MD% sums too.
<munk_> how do i change permissions on a secondary hdd?
<DanikarPN> Hypernerd: U might try reburning or using another cd/dvd drive
<zanpakatou> Hypernerd  : try burning from anoterh ISO.. don't use ur current ISO files.. it maybe corrupted
<Kostya> TigranG: nope, still no answer
<Hypernerd> two different computers, not max speed.
<TigranG> Hypernerd: are you burning at fastest speed possible?
<StEaLtHtHiEf> Anyone have any pointers as why my firefox wont load ubuntuforums.org ?
<DanikarPN> StEaLtHtHiEf: It loads everything else?
<StEaLtHtHiEf> Everyone says its working, so it has to be something my side right?
<StEaLtHtHiEf> yeah i can surf the net
<Kostya> StEaLtHtHiEf: maybe a start page set to ubuntuforums?
<TigranG> Hypernerd: I had a lot of problems with burning the CD too. And all I know is to try burning at a lower speed. Sorry
<munk_> how do i change permissions on a secondary hdd?
<bluefoxx> TigranG: zanpakatou: wols_: nickrud: thanks for all your help, i should figure it out eventually, i fluked it a few monthes back using edgy, but that harddrive clicked out, thanks again
<Kostya> astro76: so any ideas about icons & fonst size in nautilus?
<DanikarPN> StEaLtHtHiEf: I dont know, thats odd.  It is working for me. Double check spelling lol?
<TigranG> Kostya: I dont get what you want
<astro76> Kostya, I had asked if that worked, I guess not?
<yellow__> hi...
<Kostya> TigranG: have a look here in this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632989&highlight=nautilus
<Kostya> astro76: nope, that did not helped
<Hypernerd> hmmm, no ideas then?  I might just my the CD somewhere.
<StEaLtHtHiEf> ugh, I can't figure out pm but yeah, spelling is ok.  Kostya, do you mean set my start page to ubuntuforums or is my start page set to.... ?
<chilli_> hello
<zanpakatou> Kostya : afaik if you change it trough fonts in preferences you'll be changing the global settings... and as for the icongs... personally i would try to find a good themes that would suit my needs ...
<Kostya> astro76: this will increase font size all over the gnome...
<chilli_> my laptop's screen just blew up i think what do i do
<munk_> how do i change permissions on a secondary hdd?
<chilli_> or it just failed and every thing stoped working
<wols_> mitchbones: what permissions?
<wols_> doh. he left
<astro76> Kostya, yeah I dont' understand what you want either, because if you want the font bigger, just zoom to 50%, since the font takes up more room, the larger icon isn't wasting space
<zanpakatou> munk_ : how do you intend to change the permission ? on boot or manually?
<bluefoxx> so what does "  libdvdcss2: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.6-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed" mean to me?
<mitchbones> wols_, what?!
<mitchbones> oh you hit m and tab i guess
<wols_> bluefoxx: it means you download from the wrong repo
<wols_> bluefoxx: download the package from a feisty repo not a gutsy one
<mitchbones> When you install ubuntu, does it install Grub on Windows or your Ubuntu partiton?
<TigranG> Kostya: I dont know of anyone way, in nautilus the font size depends on zoom level and font size in Apperance
<zanpakatou> bluefoxx : it means you have a different version which means you have to replace it supported one... you have to know what distro yous is and compare it to the one you downloaded
<wols_> mitchbones: stage2 is installed in /boot/grub/
<mitchbones> ty
<bluefoxx> so how do i do that?
<Kostya> astro76: bit it's not logical, the control tells me to make icons size smaller, why does it makes font size smaller too....???
<wols_> bluefoxx: you've been told how to get the proper one
<munk_> zanpakatou, on boot...i just want to be able to share the hdd over samba and be able to access it cuz right now its only set to plugdev group...
<mitchbones> I wanted ot uninstall ubuntu on this HD and just have it on a seperate one...that is for another day I guess
<zanpakatou> bluefoxx : it only happens if you put a repository which is not for your current distro
<astro76> Kostya, it says nothing about icon size, just zoom
<wols_> mitchbones: you cannot uninstall. but you can overwrite
<Kostya> TigranG: that is what I want to know. so basically there is no ways to configure this settings separately..
<scguy318> mitchbones: GRUB is installed on the MBR
<scguy318> mitchbones: to answer that questino you posed
<mitchbones> Thats what I mean't
<TigranG> Kostya: Not that I know/think of
<scguy318> mitchbones: ah, then wols_ addressed it :)
<scguy318> mitchbones: sorry to bug
<mitchbones> scguy, np!
<Kostya> TigranG: ok, thanks guys
<Kostya> astro76: ok, thanks guys
<astro76> Kostya, so if somehow the icon to font-size ratio is not acceptable to you, you need to find a new theme or modify yours
<wols_> bluefoxx: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<zanpakatou> munk_ : we have similar problems before ... I solved mine by reinstalling my ubuntu...  can't help you with that... because if you try to change the ownership it will not permit you to do so.. even if you're sudo
<douma> i have 2 partitions in the first i have win  witch partition method i must use to install ubuntu in the 2 partition?
<chilli_> my laptop's screen just blew up i think what do i do
<chilli_> or it just failed and every thing stoped working
<astro76> Kostya, no prob ;)
<Kostya> can tis be modified in the theme? I think it should be in the sources of nautilus...
<astro76> Kostya, I would think the theme
<zanpakatou> munk_ : i'm guessing it's fat32 partion u have problems on
<munk_> zanpakatou, i dont want to change ownership to something else only group or others.. its a ntfs ....worse than fat:(
<wols_> munk_: put it in fstab to be mounted on boot. nothing to do with permissions at all
<wols_> munk_: what's the fstab entry for the partition?
<Kostya> astro76: well, I cannot see any fonts related settings in the gnome/gtk themes... I still think it should be in the sources. say for example when zooming, decrease the font size less than it's at the moment..
<chilli_> my laptop's screen just blew up i think what do i do
<chilli_> or it just failed and every thing stoped working
<munk_> wols_ i havent looked into fstab yet let me take a peak
<zanpakatou> munk_ : there is however you could do.. there is an unofficial guide somewhere that will answer your problem.. try googling this "unofficial ubuntu guide"
<munk_> peek*
<wols_> chilli_: ctrl+alt+f1
<astro76> Kostya, gnome strives for simplicity so I don't see that happening :P ...but perhaps something in gconf
<Kostya> astro76: ok, anothe question :) is it possible to make places icons bigger? say like on macosx in finder?
<wols_> chilli_: if that doesn't work: reboot. if you don't get a picture on the screen on reboot (no BIOS e.g.): not a ubuntu problem, but buy a new laptop
<munk_> wols_ UUID=80C2F69090FA0800 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 thats what i have
<iro> how do i type Japanese in ubuntu?
<astro76> Kostya, there are many unexposed settings available in gconf
<chilli_> its not running ubuntu
<wols_> munk_: is the partition mounted at boot?
<Kostya> astro76: I checked gconf many times, nothing there... :( maybe some hidden options :)
<chilli_> and its brand new 2 grands
<munk_> wols_ oh and a 1 at the end..
<TigranG> iro: Applications->Access->Character Map?
<bro_man> ???  what is "kernal framebuffer device interface" ????
<munk_> yes it is...but its not a partition its another hdd i have on..
<astro76> Kostya, places icon where?
<Kostya> astro76: would be cool to find all gconf settings documented, including unpublished ;)
<wols_> munk_: sda1 is a partition. and you don't mount harddisks, you mount partitions
<iro> TigranG, and how do you want me to TYPE Japanese there?
<wols_> munk_: so if it is mounted on boot what is your problem?
<Kostya> astro76: say, if you got places on the left panel, is it possible to make icons bigger there?
<zanpakatou> munk_ : check this please http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<TigranG> iro: Ive seen some other languages there, just told you to check it out. I'm not sure
<wols_> bro_man: kernel framebuffer device. why do you want to know? what for?
<Lustblader> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<astro76> Kostya, dunno
<Kostya> astro76: ok :)
<munk_> wols_ true sorry yeah...but what i was wondering is....the problem is that the owner is set to root and whenever i share this through samba it asks me for a password and user name and whenever i put mine in it doesnt work....
<Kostya> astro76: propably I should as it on nautilus channels :)
<bro_man> wols: it is an option in configuring the xserver-xorg...
<wols_> munk_: man smbpasswd. samba passwords are not the same as the system passwords
<jarrod_> anyone now if it is possible to change the location of the tmp file in lynx?
<TigranG> iro: or do you want system wide Japanese?
<wols_> bro_man: ignore it
<Kostya> astro76: ok, the last questions. is it possible to disable spell check in pidgin? I'm talking russian and this is making me crazy :)
<munk_> wols_ but i dont have a smbpasswd set up..
<scguy318> Kostya: lemme look
<wols_> munk_: then do it
<munk_> everything else i share works except this..
<scguy318> Kostya: yes, Toosl -> Prefs -> Conversations
<ozzloy> i messed with my resolution, and now alt+tab makes the screen go white.  how do i fix this?
<wols_> how is it shared?
<scguy318> Kostya: uncheck highlight misspelled words
<wols_> what's the smb.conf entry for it?
<iro> TigranG, yeah i want the latter one
<scguy318> Kostya: though the real solution may be to change the dictionary file to Russian
<scguy318> Kostya: if you wanted spell checking for Russian
<TigranG> System->Admin->Language Support
<iro> ive added the language, but i dont know how to start typing in it
<munk_> wols_ but i was wondering what the umask code i should have...its at 007 now but when i had gentoo on it was set at 0000 so im not sure if that has anything to do with it or not...
<bluefoxx> okay, so i finally got libdvdcss2 to install, but dvds still wont play
<Kostya> scguy318: thanks! :) how did I missed this setting...I was looking for something like spell check...
<TigranG> iro: Is it the default language?
<iro> no, should it be?
<wols_> munk_: if you can access it locally as normal user: it doesn't. you can also change its uid from root to your user with uid=
<Kostya> scguy318: it's too hard to find dictionary with russian slang ;)
<TigranG> iro: I'm guessing, or let me see if theres any way to configure the keyboard to a language
<TigranG> iro: yea
<munk_> wols_ would that change the owner ?
<wols_> munk_: yes
<scguy318> Kostya: lol :)
<TigranG> iro: System->Pref->Keyboard
<zeay> help with adi1888 soundcard
<munk_> wols_ alright ill try thanks ill be back if i have any other questions..
<TigranG> iro: then Layouts and check Japanese as default
<wols_> zeay: lspci. pastebin the output
<yellow__> please help me join
<iro> why default? i need not to have Russian default to type it
<wols_> yellow__: join what?
<TigranG> Dont make it default the, but select it
<zanpakatou> iro : if you have troubles with any configuration or settings try checking the control center first or through the "system -> preferences " and see it if will fix your problems or you could try the builtin help in ubuntu
<Kostya> also, is there any nice video editing program ( free/gpl ) to make movies? Kino does not have any functionality to make titles, etc...also it's not possible to produce ready DVD with menus there...
<yellow__> join to chat
<TigranG> Kostya: Kino
<iro> i did select it, TigranG
<wols_> yellow__: what chat? ýou already are on irc
<TigranG> Kostya: didnt see you just said except kino :P
<zanpakatou> Kostya : lives...
<Kostya> TigranG: Kino is just to edit the scenes, but how to make titles there?
<zanpakatou> Kostya : i'm not so sure
<TigranG> iro: never done this before, let me try installing it
<ozzloy> can i get some help with displayconfig-gtk please?
<TigranG> Kostya: google :)
<iro> zanpakatou, if you are willing to help read the question first. i did select the language, now i want to actually type in it
<scguy318> Kostya: look in Ubuntu Studio packages
<Kostya> zanpakatou: lives? is it QT based?
<wols_> !ask | ozzloy
<ubotu> ozzloy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scguy318> Kostya: they're merged with the Gutsy repo me thinks
<Kostya> TigranG: yeah! google is the best! :)
<yellow__> hehehe,sory,im very blank of computer
<tyronepolleri> hi i am running compiz-fusion and emerald i changed my pointer but whenever it goes into a menu it turns white again how can i fix it?
<zanpakatou> Kostya : you want Qt based?
<tyronepolleri> it happens in some windows too
<iro> zanpakatou, having such a nickname you prolly know the tricks. windows ime waits for Alt-tilde to switch to kanji input mode.. annything similar in Ubuntu?
<Kostya> zanpakatou: nope. I'd prefer GTK/gnome apps, as I'm using ubuntu...
<zanpakatou> iro : wait a sec
<ozzloy> http://rafb.net/p/1n7wbC33.html please, someone help?
<Filled-void> What would cause an error 404 after installing phpmyadmin on Ubuntu?
<scguy318> iro: you're asking how to dynamically switch between input modes in SCIM?
<Filled-void> I have apache2 installed with the above also
<ozzloy> wols_: that is my question.  i'm not asking if i can ask.  i'm asking for help
<wols_> ozzloy: you use the wrong tool. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zanpakatou> Kostya : hm... im not so sure if it's Qt though but i've read the features... i found subtitle there
<Kostya> Filled-void: index.php or index.phtml is not set as a start file?
<Filled-void> Kostya, I have no files in /var/www thats whats bugging me :(
<ozzloy> wols_: giving it a shot
<iro> scguy318, err, possibly. what's SCIM?
<Filled-void> Kostya, I was able to get vnstat fromt end to run it previously. I moved the vnstat into a new folder and then did the install
<Kostya> zanpakatou: yep. it looks promising. will give it a try. remember a year ago when I was trying to switch to ubuntu, lives was like a "set of bugs" :)
<zanpakatou> Kostya : check the features on this website http://lives.sourceforge.net/ and see if the tool you need is in there...
<scguy318> iro: its the IME program that's installed when u do the Language Support thing
<iro> i'm a complete linux newbie. during my whole life the only thing i've done in lunux is made some cgi scripts on some shell
<zanpakatou> Kostya : set of bugs .. hmmm maybe back then it's unstable... hmmm i was also lookin' for great movie editor for linux though...
<scguy318> iro: are you asking about how to use the IME? :)
<iro> scguy318, err. i added Japanese as an input language. it is selected right now, thou i can type English only. since i have it selected, i must have that SCIM or whatever IME installed, right?
<scguy318> iro: yes
<iro> great. then yes, i want to know how to use IME :)
<scguy318> iro: to switch between input modes, I think it's Shift + Space
<scguy318> iro: then I think to actually enter something
<zanpakatou> iro : i have a quite dirty solution to your IME problem
<TigranG> iro: Did you get it?
<Kostya> zanpakatou: movie editing was the showstopper for me to move to ubuntu from windows...
<TigranG> iro: I figured it out
<scguy318> iro: listen to them :)
<iro> scguy318, that did not work
<dbr_> hi i'm having trouble getting my sound recognized, I have two cards on onboard and on SBLive. I want sound output via SBLive. Ubuntu seems to randomly not find this card.
<tekhaw1> okay skype now has video on linux support now umm anyone have way to install it on 7.10 under 64bit
<zanpakatou> iro : you could create an IME for you self though
<zanpakatou> iro : i found a list with sample code on it...
<TigranG> iro: Go to System->Pref->Keyboard then  Layouts and click Add. Find Japanese and add it
<iro> zanpakatou, scguy318 said i have already installed something
<ozzloy> wols_: ok, now i'm guessing i have to restart the xserver.  wish me luck!
<iro> TigranG, yeah, i have already done it
<TigranG> Ok
<dbr_> I did modprobe snd-emu10k1 since the module wasn't loaded and then /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart but still no luck
<TigranG> iro: Now right click on a panel and add an applet called Keyboard Indicator
<iro> now i have it selected, but the output is English
<iro> TigranG, this done, too
<TigranG> iro: It will let you choose with language to type with
<TigranG> iro: then you have a problem, works for me
<scguy318> TigranG: I believe he's already have the indicator, but I think he's wondering how to start typing :)
<iro> precisely :)
<TigranG> scguy318: Yea, you choose the language from it and type
<TigranG> lol
<TigranG> its pretty simple
<scguy318> TigranG: I know, but Japanese takes a little more effort :P
<vienna> :D
<scguy318> iro: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput
<TigranG> whys that
<dbr_> /proc/asound cards only shows the onboard card
<dbr_> funny thing is yesterday it worked
<scguy318> TigranG: different character types in the language, don't quote me, I know nothing :)
<iro> scguy318, thanks, reading
<TigranG> scguy318: ok haha
<mnemonica_> Hello?
<TigranG> scguy318: I tired it with Armenian worked right away, don't get why Japanese should be any different
<Filled-void> Shouldnt there be a phpmyadmin folder under /var/www if I installed phpmyadmin?
<mnemonica_> Excellent! I'm assuming that I've successfully connected to the channel.
<TigranG> iro: I'm gonna go ahead and do what I did with Japanese now, wanna see if it works, cause I dont understand why it shouldnt
<mnemonica_> Is this the correct place to come for help with Ubuntu?
<TigranG> yes
<Filled-void> mnemonica_, yes
<ttt-> hi, which player can handle .mov files?
<scguy318> TigranG: you probably know more in such matters, so ignore me
<scguy318> ttt-: mplayer, VLC, etc.?
<ttt-> thanks
<bluefoxx> how can i make/enable a "send" button in gaim?
<TigranG> ttt: you need the gstreamer codec first
<scguy318> TigranG: well, not with those players :P
<scguy318> TigranG: since they do not use GStreamer API anyway
<scguy318> TigranG: but you are correct when using Totem and such :)
<mnemonica_> Excellent. I have a pretty bad problem. I've posted in several forums, but no help. I was trying to uninstall compiz-fusion and was deleting some repositories or something (I'm really new to this) and now I can't login normally. I can login to failsafe GNOME and the terminal but nothing else. Help?
<TigranG> scguy318: you probably know more in such matters, so ignore me ;)
<scguy318> TigranG: lol :)
<scguy318> mnemonica_: reason is, you've probably removed XGL, and your login script spawned XGL
<mnemonica_> Oh, and when I try to login normally, it goes to the desktop for a breif second (the brown screen) and then flashes black and drops back to the login screen.
<mnemonica_> And, ok... How do I fix it. Or do I?
<Filled-void> Sigh reinstalling phpmyadmin works now :)
<MOTZ> hw c
<scguy318> mnemonica_: well, you could stick to failsafe or reverse the edits you made to your login script, I'm afraid I can't really help with that :(
<MOTZ> how can i enable writing on my sd card with ubuntu ?
<MOTZ> tried with v
<wols_> MOTZ: how is the card mounted?
<scguy318> MOTZ: if you insert it does it not auto-mount and permit write?
<MOTZ> chmod a+w /media
<dbr_> mnemonica_, what exactly did you do to uninstall compiz-fusion?
<wols_> MOTZ: run mount. pastebin its output
<MOTZ> mountpoint u mean ?
<zanpakatou> <mnemonica_> :  it is possible that your compisiting is still enabled... or metacity wasn't set as your default manager...
<wols_> no. I mean you should do what I told you
<TigranG> wols_: lol
<mnemonica_> I don't exactly remember... I to know that I was doing something with fgxl or something like that and then hit ctrl+alt+backspace and it logged me out (I'm guessing?) and then it didn't work.
<MOTZ> lol
<MOTZ> ok
<MOTZ> i never donee that ;)
<wols_> mnemonica_: did you uninstall compiz or did you mess with fglrx? which one is it?
<TigranG> he messed with fglrx whiel uninstalling compiz
<mnemonica_> Both? Everything I was doing I was doing by following along some guides I found via google. I'm really new with this stuff, so I'm not sure.
<wols_> TigranG: that is nonsense
<TigranG> tell him
<wols_> mnemonica_: pastebin your xorg log
<TigranG> lol
<scguy318> mnemonica_: as I said before, check your login script based upon what you told me
<mnemonica_> wols_: How do I do any of that?
<yellow> i want to chat with someone please
<dbr_> mnemonica_, can you post the address of this guide so we can get some idea what you were doing?
<scguy318> yellow: what sort of chat?
<zanpakatou> <mnemonica_> : it is probably save in your session including the the stuffed you screwd that's why you couldn't login to your normal session...
<wols_> yellow: you already are. this is a ubuntu support channel, not a general chat one
<TigranG> yellow: more than 1000 ppl here to chat with, pick one
<wols_> yellow: do you need support with ubuntu?
<yellow> anything,im new,looking for a new friend
<wols_> yellow: go to #defocus
<TigranG> yellow: this isnt a social place
<mnemonica_> I don't know where anything is. I don't know what a login script is, or where to find it, or what a pastebin is or what a xorg log is or where to find it.
<mnemonica_> I really really really want to do what you're telling me, but I don't know how.
<scguy318> yellow: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<mnemonica_> Throw me a bone... lol
<scguy318> mnemonica_: ok, so link us to the guide that you were following when you installed Compiz :)
<JakeConnor> why doesn't a disk mounted with the ramfs filesystem show up in df? is this normal?
<dbr_> what do i have to do to make alsa find a card? just modprobe the necessary module and restart alsa-utils or will i have to do something else?
<MOTZ> hey wol where can i find out the mountpoint should it  be media/Cardname ?
<mnemonica_> Sorry, had to search around... I think it was this ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533201    and when I did the second thing, it started acting weird.
<wols_> dbr_: pretty much modprobing the driver should be enough
<mnemonica_> The second  code, I mean.
<scguy318> MOTZ: the mount point is a directory of your choosing
<dbr_> did that, no luck
<MOTZ> and the device name is only in my case" NDS" i think
<wols_> MOTZ: answer my question
<wols_> MOTZ: how is the card mounted?
<MOTZ> where can i see that?
<wols_> aI told you already what to paste
<dbr_> the module is loaded and i don't see any complaints in dmesg but alsa only sees my onboard card
<MOTZ> oh really ?
<wols_> dbr_: how did you check?
<MOTZ> wait
<dbr_> lsmod
<mnemonica_> Sorry, had to search around... I think it was this ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533201    and when I did the second thing, it started acting weird.
<dbr_> cat /proc/asound/cards
<MOTZ> iefler@riefler-laptop:~$ mount
<MOTZ> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<MOTZ> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<MOTZ> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<MOTZ> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<MOTZ> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<MOTZ> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<MOTZ> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<scguy318> mnemonica_: looking now
<MOTZ> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<MOTZ> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<mnemonica_> Does that help?
<wols_> MOTZ: stop that!
<MOTZ> securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<MOTZ> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mnemonica_> Alrighty.
<MOTZ> /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /media/NDS type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<MOTZ> riefler@riefler-laptop:~$
<MOTZ> ok
<littlebear72> !info compiz fusion
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<scguy318> mnemonica_: how about the guide you used to install?
<littlebear72> !info compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion does not exist in gutsy
<wols_> littlebear72: message the bot, don't spam the channel
<littlebear72> ahh ok
<littlebear72> i was trying to understand the idea a bit of that info
<NineTeen67Comet> I got to thinking, you can install Linux from a live cd .. can you install linux via ssh into an already running install of linux? With available free space that is ..
<littlebear72> im sort of new
<ForsakenSoul> !help codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help codecs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> NineTeen67Comet: yes
<wols_> ForsakenSoul: message the bot. don't spam the channel
<JakeConnor> how do i get how much diskspace is used in my "dummy" filesystem? df reports 0 available, 0 free, and 0 size, but there 150mb of space so what program would return back the accurate amount?
<wols_> NineTeen67Comet: well, you can't install any linux that way, bu you can install debian and debianbased ones
<NineTeen67Comet> wols_: Hummm.. I've got a very tempermental Ubuntu Server going and would like to play with it since it is on its last leg anyhow .. think I will go google a bit for a tutorial ..
<scguy318> !restricted | ForsakenSoul
<ubotu> ForsakenSoul: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bluefoxx> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TigranG> iro: I see now how its not working for you, its weird, I dont have an answer for you, good luck on it
<wols_> NineTeen67Comet: debootstrap
<NineTeen67Comet> wols_: I remember doing it with Gentoo, Debian and I think RH8 from a Knoppix Live cd ..
<NineTeen67Comet> We'll see whats out there ..
<mnemonica_> I used this ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<scguy318> mnuemonica_: hmm, and you did not edit any files? just that?
<wols_> mnemonica_: install ubuntu-desktop
<mnemonica_> pretty sure...
<mnemonica_> How do I do that?
<TigranG> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wols_> mnemonica_: if you can't even install stuff, you need to read more documentation
<mnemonica_> Reading package lists... Done
<mnemonica_> Building dependency tree
<mnemonica_> Reading state information... Done
<mnemonica_> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<mnemonica_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<scguy318> wols_: ?
<mnemonica_> That's what I got.
<wols_> mnemonica_: do not paste into this channel
<TigranG> Then its already installed
<mnemonica_> Ok, sorry.
<ForsakenSoul> someone help me i can`t install a package
<scguy318> ForsakenSoul: why not?
<scguy318> ForsakenSoul: and what package?
<ForsakenSoul> it awlays shows me the list is out of date reload
<TigranG> sudo apt-get update
<ForsakenSoul> any package from the add/remove
<scguy318> ForsakenSoul: well press Reload?
<juustomasteri_> kräp
<wols_> ForsakenSoul: pastebin the command and its full output
<ForsakenSoul> well i keep pressing reload
<broken> jeez give him/her a break
<ForsakenSoul> and the same
<ForsakenSoul> happens
<scguy318> ForsakenSoul: are all your repositories enabled in System -> Admin -> Software Sources?
<dbr_> mnemonica_, type what is suggested in the second part of that guide but instead of 'aptitude remove' type 'aptitude install'
<yomm_> why should one choose aptitude over 'apt-get' ?
<wols_> yomm_: better conflict resolution. automatically removing unneeded dependencies
<mnemonica_> It runs through everything just fine but then says:   W: GPG error: http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3C33E735F854AFD7
<boris> hi
<wols_> mnemonica_: that's no error but a warning
<yomm_> wols : I see .. I've never encountered problems using apt-get though ....
<ForsakenSoul> schuy318 i just tried i checked all of the needed sources and clicked on revert and it just unchecked them
<Jimnastics> how do I remove all the data from a nix box
<wols_> Jimnastics: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk/you/want/to/erase
<boris> i always get 1920x1200 resolution on the login screen, althrough my normal resolution is 1440x900 !
<wols_> Jimnastics: careful. this cleans the disk totally and utterly
<mnemonica_> dbr: which guide?
<mnemonica_> and, wols: A warning for what?
<Jimnastics> wols_ how do I remove all the data from a nix box besides rm -rf because rm -rf wont work if the data is huge i want to eliminate the home directory  and i want to check the websites hosted on that box
<dbr_> yomm_, usually you don't encounter any problems, but if you installed and deinstalled a lot of software you might have a lot of unnecessary clutter on your disk
<MOTZ> wols , what schould i do ?
<wols_> mnemonica_: a warning that the gpg key is not available
<iro> how do i make a screenshot in ubuntu?
<scguy318> ForsakenSoul: if you click revert you undo the changes...
<mnemonica_> wols: is that normal?
<TigranG> iro: just press PrtSc
<scguy318> ForsakenSoul: isn't that the meaning of the word?
<TigranG> iro: or Applications->accessories->take screenshot
<wols_> Jimnastics: rm -rf /home/
<ForsakenSoul> yeah ... i finally figered it out
<ForsakenSoul> my bad
<wols_> mnemonica_: depends where you download the packages you try to install there from
<scguy318> ForsakenSoul: np :)
<dbr_> mnemonica_, the guide you posted
<Jimnastics> wols_ thats all?
<mnemonica_> The install or uninstall guide?
<wols_> Jimnastics: that deletes your /home folder
<dbr_> mnemonica_, this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533201
<Jimnastics> wols_ ok
<dbr_> Jimnastics, why wouldnt rm work if the data is huge?
<luca> @find ciao
<yomm_> dbr : i c thx
<wols_> dbr_: if you do a rm -rf * somewhere, it won't work if the glob catches too many files since then the bash commandline is exhausted
<Jimnastics> wols_ thx
<dbr_> wols_, ok i see. You probably could run find and pipe it into rm
<iro> TigranG: i want to make a screenshot of a menu
<iro> does not seem to work
<Jimnastics>  there are some websites hosted on this root, i want to get into httpd.confand then i want to change the source for all
<josiah_> Hey everyone
<scguy318> iro: should be the Print Screen button, are you using a different desktop environment?
<opsyde> hi, I screwed up the default file permissions on my system .. is there a quicker method to restore it than manually resetting permissions?
<scguy318> opsyde: you could reinstall, if you had hosed the permissions for say /etc
<opsyde> i don't want to lose my configurations, drivers, installed apps, etc.
<scguy318> opsyde: well what exactly did you do?
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell how the change the language on the main panel
<dbr_> Jimnastics, most likely sed can do this.
<opsyde> chmod 777 /* -R
<wols_> opsyde: reinstall
<scguy318> opsyde: oh, that's bad
<opsyde> hehe
<scguy318> opsyde: what wols_ said, and don't do that please
<opsyde> i've got root access on a console though
<dbr_> opsyde, you don't need root access
<scguy318> opsyde: forget it, cuz changing permissions back to normal == faster to reinstall
<Jimnastics_>  there are some websites hosted on this root, i want to get into httpd.confand then i want to change the source for all
<dbr_> opsyde, lol
<opsyde> yeah, but don't i lose all my stuff?
<dbr_> Jimnastics, sed
<opsyde> i forgot the consequences of including the slash .. sigh .. one keystroke and hours wasted
<scguy318> opsyde: lesson learned, and you were better off using a . anyway
<opsyde> do you know where i could find a list of default file permissions?
<alka_trash> Damn I'm sick of hearing generic crappy management quote Gartner!
<scguy318> opsyde: nope, and there really isn't a default per se, unless you're talking about file creation?
<josiah_> Think you can set that with umask, can't you?
<alka_trash> Gartner is prof that people can't think for themselves
<opsyde> na, i mean the files in /etc .. i set sudo to 440, and i could use it
<opsyde> *in /etc, for example
<holloway> you aren't the owner of this folder
<opsyde> and oh, i realized what i did, and terminated the command .. i'm sure most of the original permissions are intact
<josiah_> Does anyone have any experience with getting a dual-head configuration up and running?  I've tried like, 4 tutorials and none of it's working
<josiah_> =/
<Lleumas> Why do my monitor speakers and headphones both play when I plug in my headphones and how do I fix it?
<scguy318> opsyde: perhaps, but honestly a reinstall would be faster
<josiah_> Lleumas:  How are your devices connected?
<mnemonica_> dbr: I did what you suggested and it asked for the original 7.10 install disk... Glad a made an isntall disk for 7.10 when I upgraded from 7.04... Because it asked for it just now. ... Still installing stuff.
<Lleumas> Monitor is through the audio cord in back of my computer and I plug my speakers in through the front one
<user_> user
<user_> star
<alka_trash> Lleumas: try double clicking on your volume icon ( in gnome) and messing with the levels. try changing the "Headphone" and the "Mono" settings
<user_> user
<user_> star
<josiah_> hmm.  I have the same configuration, and I get the same result, but I just turn off my main speakers and the headphones work
<JakeConnor> is there something else than fdisk that will give a simpler output for listing all disks available?
<mnemonica_> Alright... it installed everything that the guide undid (I'm guessing) what now?
<Lleumas> Josiah: My main speakers are built into my monitor.  I don't have the headphone options in the volume levels only thing I have that includes headphone is in switches to tick it on or off.
<opsyde> damn, thanks anyway
<user_> mbithy
<user_> sss
<josiah_> Gotcha
<mnemonica_> dbr? I finished doing what you suggested, it installed everything... What now?
<rbs-tito> Is network-manager the only way to use WPA?
<rgnr> which is ktorrent channel?
<user_> ngelani322
<josiah_> Hmm.  That's weird.  I'm fiddling around in my sound options and don't seen anything helpful
<user_> thawabu
<josiah_> I'm a bit of a n00b myself though
<ttt-> if i cant open a pdf with evince, which other program can i try to open it with?
<dbr_> mnemonica_, try to log into the regular session
<mnemonica_> Ok. I'll be back.
<rbs-tito> ttt-: Adobe acrobat
<rbs-tito> ttt-: kpdf
<ttt-> thanks!
<rbs-tito> No problem
<Neophos> Hello, I'm currently using a Asus M2A-VM motherboard, and when I try to boot Ubuntu (7.10), it hangs after loading /etc/rc.local, even with HPET disabled. Is there any other settings in the BIOS that would make Ubuntu hang?
<mnemonica> Nope. Didn't work. Still have the same issues. The only thing that I notice that is different is that now I have "custom" to select when looking at my visual effects options. But when I select anything other that "no effects" it tells me that it cannot enable desktop effects... I was using effects like the rotating cube thing before all of this... So I know my computer can do it. Any ideas?
<psilo> Anyone running ubuntu on a laptop?  what's "cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode" say?
<Mp5x> how i can to backup OS?
<wols_> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xTheGoat121x> psilo, mine says "0" (literally, just a zero)
<psilo> Boy there are a lot of people here.. freenode rules
<psilo> xTheGoat121x 7.10?
<xTheGoat121x> psilo, 7.04
<Fr0zen_> about to reformat from vista to ubuntu, i'm a web developer and im wondering what editors you guys like on ubuntu
<psilo> k.  Just curious :)
<yang_> help me .i can`t auto mount my swap
<yang_> yang@new:~$ swapon -L /dev/hda5
<yang_> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-label/\x2fdev\x2fhda5: No such file or directory
<psilo> I am a web developer and I use Kate.
<xTheGoat121x> So.... here's a question.
<Fr0zen_> a gui editor of course, not a command line editor like pico, vi, etc..
<josiah_> Vim sort of grows on you
<Fr0zen_> ah nice
<Fr0zen_> psilo
<josiah_> I hear Bluefish is nice too
<psilo> indeed.  I like vim.  Kate is much like notepad++ from windows
<josiah_> Actually, Netbeans has a pretty good HTML editor too
<mnemonica> dbr: Nope. Didn't work. Still have the same issues. The only thing that I notice that is different is that now I have "custom" to select when looking at my visual effects options. But when I select anything other that "no effects" it tells me that it cannot enable desktop effects... I was using effects like the rotating cube thing before all of this... So I know my computer can do it. Any ideas?
<xTheGoat121x> You know how, when you change the volume, you get that popup that shows what volume your system is at?
<yang_> help me .i can`t auto mount my swap
<yang_> <yang_> yang@new:~$ swapon -L /dev/hda5
<yang_> <yang_> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-label/\x2fdev\x2fhda5: No such file or directory
<imitation> Got a little Problem here: openoffice, avidmux, kino and audacity crash with a segmenation fault. I'm using a freshly installed gutsy x64 on 3GB ram.
<josiah_> yang_:  I think your slashes are going the wrong way
<xTheGoat121x> Well, on my system, the color isn't set properly, so I can't see what my volume is set to.... anyone know how to change that?
<psilo> \x2f is 0x2f is /
<Ziroday> imitation: I think thats slightly more than a small problem. seg faults are _extremely_ hard to diagnose and fix. I recommend you try the 32bit version of ubuntu
<psilo> xTheGoat121x:  you can adjust your volume using alsamixer via CLI, or kmix if you're running kde (or the kdelibs)
<kst-> can.anyone.tell.me.how.to.map.my.left.alt-key.(keycode.64).to."space space".because.last.night.my.spacebar.key.died?:(.no.this.is.not.a.joke
<dbr_> mnemonica, what graphics card do you have?
<xTheGoat121x> psilo, I know that....
<imitation> Ziroday: Ie got another feisty installation on 32bits, which is working just fine.
<mnemonica> dbr: How do I check?
<IanLiu> My Desktop panels (where icons, task bars, etc.. goes) is buggy... very often, when I interact with it, my X crashes, and I can't do nothing except CTRL + ALT + BACLSPACE... any tips?
<dbr_> what does it say in System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager ?
<mnemonica> Firmware (Drop down list) Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family    [check]    (checkmark) In use
<mnemonica> dbr: Firmware (Drop down list) Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family    [check]    (checkmark) In use
<wols_> mnemonica: lspci
<mnemonica> wols_: I'm assuming you want me to put that into the terminal?
<wols_> or grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wols_> yes
<kst-> god that sux does anyone know where to exchange notebook keyboards? cba with space on Alt_L
<wols_> kst-: setxkbmap
<mnemonica> wols_: Alright... It spat some text at me, what do I do now?
<wols_> pastbin it
<kst-> wols_ i mean physically :-)
<mnemonica> what does pastbin mean?
<wols_> !paste | mnemonica
<ubotu> mnemonica: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hemcar_> hi, Ive been having some troubles trying to install applications from the terminal, can anyone helps?
<Flannel> hemcar_: What sort of troubles?
<hemcar_> well, while installing with apt-get
<hemcar_> the terminal send me signals like: insert the disk labbeled gusty gibbon to cotinue intalling...
<wols_> hemcar_: pastebin your apt-get command and its full output
<Flannel> hemcar_: Ah, you installed from the alternate CD, right?
<wols_> hemcar_: fix your sources.list
<hemcar_> yes, how to do it please ?
<Flannel> hemcar_: You'll need to comment out the CD from your sources.list, that'll stop it from asking
<wols_> by removing the entries for the CD and making sure the ones for the repos are in
<dbr_> hemcar_, open /etc/apt/sources.list in an editor
<Flannel> hemcar_: The CD line will be obvious.
<mnemonica> Alright.. I copy and pasted what I got from the terminal to the site. I filled out my name and hit paste. Now there's the same text in a red box. What do I do?
<wols_> mnemonica: give us the url
<rik__> Trying to enable mike boost with following command failed. Why ?
<rik__> rik@rik-compaq:~$ amixer -c 0 sset 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0 on
<rik__> amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0
<mnemonica> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47331/
<secret901> anyone know how I can permanently clear my "Recent Documents" list?
<bluefoxx> secret901: the option should be right there, if ur in GNOME
<hemcar_> thaks a lot, wols and Flannel, now it runs
<hemcar_> thanks ;)
<wols_> dbr_: (s)he has a intel 945GM
<dbr_> yup don't know about that one
<secret901> bluefoxx: I mean permanently disable it, so that I will never see anything there
<wols_> nothing to know. it has free hardware accelerated 3D and doesn't need proprietary drivers.it can do compiz just fine
<bluefoxx> secret901: as for that, im not sure, try the forums, some one can help you hackup part of the configuration files i bet
<mnemonica> But it isn't... So... Anything else? Troubleshooting type thing?
<wols_> mnemonica: dpkg -l |grep compiz
<secret901> bluefoxx: ok, thanks, seems I can do it by changing the permission for the .recently-used file
<iro> how do i force aa screen resolution in ubuntu?
<marsmissions> anybody know how i can copy and image to the clipboard in firefox for use in the gimp?
<Flannel> secret901: believe you can also set how many files are kept there (presumably a zero would disable it)
<mnemonica> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47333/
<iro> (the system won't recognise the max resolution of my monitor)
<wols_> iro: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but check your xorg logs first
<iro> wols_, i'm a dumb windows user and dont understand what you've just said
<dbr_> marsmissions, right click on the image -> copy
<Lleumas> Would anyone know how to get my monitor speakers to stop playing while my headphones are in. I have the "Head phone jack sense" switch checked, but to no avail.
<cm_birong> hello
<dbr_> marsmissions, sorry, there is no copy. You could save the image on your drive and open it in gimp
<mnemonica> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47333/       <--- What I got back from dpkg -l |grep compiz
<wols_> mnemonica: I know. and it seems every compiz package is installed
<iro> wols_, is says i must be root
<iro> how do i login as a root?
<Lleumas> Mnemonica are you trying to use compiz on 7.10?
<mnemonica> Lleumas: Yes, and now I can't access my normal login...
<wols_> check for asnd .xsession* files in your home directory
<wols_> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wols_> iro: see that
<wols_> s/asnd/any
<wols_> mnemonica: look for .xsession*
<Lleumas> well, it's already installed on gutsy, all you have to do is from fresh install go to synaptic and install "compizconfig settings manager"
<Jan_> hellow
<Jan_> i use LAMP
<bluefoxx> are there any how-to things that can be recomended on networking linux distros
<Jan_> my language is supported but it doesnt work:(
<mnemonica> wols_: What do you mean "look for it"? Where do I go to look for it?
<wols_> Jan_: what language?
<Jan_> slovenian
<wols_> mnemonica: in your home directory
<Jan_> i can type just number
<mnemonica> Alright.
<wols_> Jan_: locale for it set in the system and apache restarted?
<Jan_> i cant type my username while installing
<bluefoxx> example, i set up a bare-bones system, no hdd, boot from disk, use XMDP server logon type of thing
<Jan_> just numbers
<wols_> Jan_: is your username ascii?
<Jan_> i wanted to type jan
<Jan_> for user name
<wols_> bluefoxx: no hdd and boot from disk is contradictory
<mnemonica> wols_: Thought I knew where that was... But apparently I don't. How do I find my home directory
<mnemonica> ?
<wols_> mnemonica: "cd"
<bluefoxx> wols_: i meant boot from cd type disk, i use "disk" as slang for "cd"  alot, my bad
<wols_> something like /home/mnemonic
<marsmissions> dbr_: seems like one of those wierd things what we have to do in linux that we shouldn't have too.
<wols_> bluefoxx: and what about networking there?
<Jan_> wols what to do now?
<mnemonica> when I open the terminal and issue: dir? Should I see .xsession*?
<josiah> gah.  Stupid monitors
<wols_> mnemonica: no
<bluefoxx> wols_: cat6 standard networking cable, using crossover wireing
<bluefoxx> and 3com adaptors
<Jan_> pls help me
<whabo> how do u reformat a removable drive?
<wols_> bluefoxx: that's not ubuntu related. that's ahrdware
<wols_> *hardware
<wols_> whabo: like any other partition with mkfs
<bluefoxx> whabo: try gparted, but be careful to get the right one, i ruined my old mp3 player by accedent
<xTheGoat121x> *sigh*
<bluefoxx> wols_: ok, well are there any tutorials for it, im going to bed shortly
<whabo> bluefoxx ... isnt there a tool i can use from whithin the OS???
<dbr_> marsmissions, i believe it's the same for firefox in windows
<bluefoxx> whabo: that is within the OS
<mnemonica> wols_: Then I don't know what you mean. I'm looking through everything I can think of. Can you tell me exactly how I need to access what you need to know?
<Jan_> so how can i do my language work?
<wols_> whabo: gparted and mkfs are both part of ubuntu
<marsmissions> dbr_: firefox in windows can do it.
<wols_> mnemonica: ls -al .xsession*
<whabo> wolf_: im sry ive been looking for 0\15 minutes and couldnt find them
<bluefoxx> http://google.ca/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+forums+gparted&go
<whabo> 15
<marsmissions> dbr_: i read that it's related to not having a universal clipboard or something like that.
<wols_> whabo: mkfs is installed in every ubuntu install, always
<whabo> wols
<whabo> where is it which menu?
<wols_> whabo: no menu
<mnemonica> wols_: Entered what you said, got this: -rw-r--r-- 1 mnemonica mnemonica 1113 2007-12-08 04:21 .xsession-errors
<bluefoxx> whabo: its a terminal line
<wols_> mnemonica: pastebin the contents of it
<whabo> oww whats the command?
<wols_> whabo: the command is "mkfs", duh
<whabo> wols_ thx
<Jan_> pls help
<Jan_> me
<wols_> !helpme < jan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpme < jan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefoxx> whabo: eg[dont use this exact one] "mkfs ntfs /dev/sda1" will format device "sda1" to "ntfs"
<mnemonica> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47340/
<wols_> mnemonica: the content of the file. not the ls output
<dbr_> mnemonica, no the content of that file
<Gekone> Buongiorno a tutti, ragazzuoli.
<wols_> _____jan: "locale". paste its output please
<amicrawler> how do i remove a user from the system in the shell ?
<wols_> _____jan: pastebin, not in channel
<wols_> amicrawler: man deluser
<mnemonica> wols_: Oh... That's the location of the file? I don't understand what that means. should I put that in an address bar somewhere?
<wols_> you should pastebin the content of that file to a pastebin
<amicrawler> no entry
<_____jan> i cant paste example if i cant type :/
<_____jan> *because i cant type
<dbr_> mnemonica, go to places -> home folder
<dbr_> mnemonica, select view -> show hidden files
<wols_> _____jan: how are you typing in here?
<dbr_> right clcik on the file -> select open in editor
<_____jan> i want to type username while installing...so for example...my username is janzajec
<_____jan> but i cant type janzajec
<_____jan> cos nothing is shown
<_____jan> ok if i type numbers, they are shown
<mnemonica> dbr: Ah-ha!
<mnemonica> excellent.
<Lleumas> Jane: System>Admin>Users and groups, Then click your name and press properties. You can change it there.
<Lleumas> Jan*
<suren> hello everyone !
<_____jan> i have lamp
<mnemonica> wols_: There ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47342/
<suren> having troubles with wireless configuration in gutsy
<suren> any suggestions ???
<suren> tried out a few links ! no luck yet ! !: (
<suren> : (
<suren> :(
<suren> *
<Lleumas> Suren: What's the problem exactly? You seem to be online?
<_____jan> on desktop ubuntu slovenian language works normal, but on lamp no
<wols_> mnemonica: Why are you running Xgl?
<suren> i am from a wired connection but that wont be for long :)
<wols_> _____jan: what is "lamp" supposed to be?
<mnemonica> wols_: I don't know...?
<Pirate_Hunter> hello
<_____jan> linux apache mysql php
<_____jan> umm
<mnemonica> wols_: I didn't know I was?
<_____jan> console
<wols_> suren: one suggestion is to describe your problem properly. what hardware you have, what goes wrong, etc
<Lleumas> Suren: What wireless adapter are you using?
<wols_> _____jan: last time: what does "locale" say?
<suren> okay ! i am using dell inspiron e1705 laptop with intel core2 duo processor
<wols_> suren: your _wireless_ hardware...
<Pirate_Hunter> I need to know how to fix this message on Gutsy... MP-BIOS BUG: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC, how do I fix this?
<suren> Lleumas: and when i do lspci i find a broadcom BCM4311MCG
<suren> there
<Agrajag-> g'day, i've just freshly installed gutsy, opened firefox, went to a page with flash, tried to install flashplugin-nonfree , but i don't actually get the firefox flash plugin. dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree shows that that package hasn't actually installed any files besides a couple in /usr/share/doc. what's going on?
<wols_> suren: do you want to use ndiswrapper or bcm43xx?
<_____jan> what u mean as locale
<mnemonica> wols_: Is that what's wrong? That I'm running Xgl?
<suren> hmmm i guess i tried both ! but  none worked ! i am fine with anythong
<wols_> mnemonica: not necesarily. but Xgl is not needed with your hardware
<suren> anything*
<mnemonica> wols_: Then how do I get rid of it? Might solve something...?
<wols_> mnemonica: not really. thing is: right now you can use X. it would be helpful to see what the file says when you can't use X
<suren> okay ! after the ndiswrapper installation what should i do ???
<wols_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<suren> oh cool
 * suren checking :)
<mnemonica> wols_: So the errors in that document have nothing to do with me not being able to use xsession or GNOME?
<wols_> mnemonica: you currently are in X I thought, running gnome?
<Snor> how can i play a mp3-file from cli?
<wols_> Snor: mplayer, mp3blaster
<Snor> ok
<zetheroo> it could just be me... but it seems that there are no real full-on developed tools for editing video in Linux.....!??
<AgentHeX> i'm trying to get Qemu to work with KVM on Intel VT hardware.  i installed Qemu (which works), and i installed kqemu-common, but when running the virtual machine, it says that /dev/kqemu couldn't be found.  what gives?
<mnemonica> wols_: No. The whole problem is that when I go to login using either X or gnome, it shows a brown screen (desktop) for a few seconds and then crashes back to the login. The only way I can access anything is if I login through failsafe
<wols_> zetheroo: kino, cinelerra
<zetheroo> I have been trying to accomplish the easiest for of video editing ... but its just a plain hassle....
<zetheroo> wols: I have been using Kino
<wols_> mnemonica: just for kicks, install xfce4 and try to use it via gdm
<zetheroo> all I want to do is simply remove about half of a short video clip
<rothchild> zetheroo kino is pretty straightforward
<AgentHeX> do i need kqemu to run qemu with kvm?
<zetheroo> rothchild: can you help me do this simple task then?
<msingh> what do i need to install to play encypted dvds? apt says libdvdread3 is already installed
<zetheroo> msingh: go to medibuntu
<AgentHeX> msingh: i suggest VLC
<msingh> AgentHeX, i have installed vlc it still wont play the dvd
<suren> http://pastebin.com/mbb323d3 - i get this when i do bcm43xx -l
<suren> does this mean anything >>>
<suren> ???*
<msingh> it gives this error: libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<wols_> msingh: libdvdcss2?
<zetheroo> msingh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<AgentHeX> msingh: any errors?
<msingh> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<wols_> msingh: people already pointed you to medibuntu
<msingh> what is medibuntu?
<AgentHeX> msingh: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pirate_Hunter> I need to know how to fix this message on Gutsy... MP-BIOS BUG: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC, how do I fix this?
<msingh> i have installed that too
<zetheroo> msingh:go to the site I showed you and follow the How-To ... its very simple
<AgentHeX> Pirate_Hunter: connect timer to IO-APIC, duh.
<AgentHeX> <-- smart ass
<msingh> zetheroo, you didn't show me any site. you mentioned a single 'medibuntu' without saying it was a site or a program or an irc channel (which i then joined)
<Pirate_Hunter> AgentHeX: and how do you do that?
<zetheroo> msingh: you should also install regionset (sudo apt-get install regionset)
<AgentHeX> no idea
<wols_> msingh: he gave you an url
<zetheroo> (21:26:15) zetheroo: msingh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<AgentHeX> Pirate_Hunter: i'm making a joke at your expense.  i honestly don't know.
<msingh> zetheroo, still didnt make a difference
<zetheroo> msingh: I have sent the link twice now
<zetheroo> msingh: ha..... some people.....
<rothchild> I can try let me just get it installed, it's not on this box
<msingh> zetheroo, i didn't see it
<zetheroo> rothchild: you still there? can you help me with Kino?
<Pirate_Hunter> : I actually noticed that but sadly irc doesn't make good use of smilies so i couldnt express the sarcasm
<RatThing> msingh has anyone suggested running: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvd.... /install-css.sh
<zetheroo> msingh: see it now?
<msingh> RatkingX, nope
<wols_> msingh: since you are unable to read IRC, how about googling it?
<msingh> zetheroo, no thanks
<zetheroo> wols_: brilliant idea!!!
<zetheroo> wols_: why would he not be able to see a link?
<rothchild> I'll try
<Snor> i want to rename a folder but it just says: Search pattern not terminated at (eval 1) line 1.
<wols_> zetheroo: analphabethism is a real problem nowadays
<rothchild> gonna be a minute but I'll give you a shout zetheroo
<AgentHeX> any clue why the Hardy install disc won't recognize the virtual cdrom from qemu?
<zetheroo> rothchild: thanks.....
<zetheroo> wols_: what in the world is that? -- ha
<zetheroo> farout
<msingh> i dont have a c compiler -- what package should i apt-get?
<wols_> !b-e | msingh
<ubotu> msingh: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rothchild> how far have you got so far zetheroo, what type of file are you using and what are you trying to achieve?
<wols_> msingh: what would you need a C compiler for? cetainly not for watching DVDs?
<msingh> wolferine, the install-css.sh script seems to require one
<el> I have a dell precision m2300 with a Intel Sigmatel 92xx HD sound device, its not found by default, is there someway I can load a module for it?
<wols_> el: you might need a newer alsa
<wols_> el: the moduel is snd-hda-intel afaik
<zetheroo> rothchild: ok... so I got this clip that I made with GTK Desktop Recorder.... its an .ogg file.... and I have successfully imported it into Kino and have it right there ready for editing...... all I want to do if cut it in half and keep the first half
<el> wols_, I tried to buid a new kernel, but that would not boot
<el> wols_, is there any other way to get the newer build?
<el> wols_, or can I download alsa from alsa-project and compile it myself?
<rothchild> zetheroo you should do this using the the trim tab on the right hand side of the screen
<moteyalpha> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<suren> i installed the bcmxx driver  and it did install
<zetheroo> msingh: sudo apt-get build-essential
<suren> and i rebooted the comp
<suren> and when i opened the network manager i cud not find any wireless devicec at all :(
<wols_> suren: check your dmesg output
<zetheroo> rothchild: ok so I am in the Trim section..... now?
<wols_> also rebooting was not necessary at all
<rothchild> you should then drag the out marker to the end of the section you want and then use the split command (ctrl J)
<msingh> ok now it is building
<neumind> wher i can find emulators for games?
<zetheroo> msingh: what are you building?
<suren> wols_:  i tried dmesg | grep wlan ,grep wire, grep bcm
<moteyalpha> !fglrx
<suren> no results yet :(
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<moteyalpha> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<suren> i restarted coz there was some problem with my netwrok manager !
<msingh> zetheroo, libdvdcss2 i think
<msingh> ok vlc gets further now but at the end it still dies
<zetheroo> msingh: from the medibuntu how-to?
<aposdufopad> i'm cold
<zaTanas> test
<wols_> neumind: no need to compile it at all
<msingh> zetheroo, nah, just running the script install-css.sh
<zetheroo> msingh: you need to add the source and obtain the GPG key... then you can do sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<msingh> ok, i'll do that. thanks.
<zetheroo> msingh: Gutsy Gibbon?
<msingh> zetheroo, yep, 7.10
<zetheroo> msingh: Step1 - sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<suren> wols_: what next ???
<dev1> Hi all! Howto block user connections to tor servers?
<zetheroo> msingh: Step 2 - wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<msingh> zetheroo, doing the 3rd one now
<msingh> heh
<zetheroo> msingh: Step 3 - sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<wols_> suren: modprobe the driver if it's not already loaded
<msingh> it still crashed :(
<zetheroo> msingh:.... cool.... and then do sudo apt-get install regionset
<differentreality> I connect my modem on usb port of my pc, what do I select for modem port? I get choices /dev/modem/ /dev/ttys0 /dev/ttys1 s2 and s3
<suren> wols_: me checking that now
<msingh> i think i know why .. it dies on this line:
<msingh> *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1522 ***
<msingh> *** for info_length % sizeof(uint32_t) == 0 ***
<msingh> i am using amd64
<Hirvinen_> window goto
<zetheroo> msingh: are you using Ubuntu for the 64bit chipset?
<msingh> zetheroo, yes
<zetheroo> msingh: hmm... well it should still work
<wols_> msingh: why can't you apt-get libdvdcss2?
<msingh> wols_, done that already mate
<zetheroo> msingh: are you sure your DVD player is set to the right region ?
<zetheroo> msingh: where are you from?
<msingh> zetheroo, i havent changed it, no
<msingh> zetheroo, au
<zetheroo> msingh: hey ... I am in Sydney
<msingh> oh cool :)
<zetheroo> msingh: you need to install regionset
<zetheroo> again: sudo apt-get install regionset
<msingh> regionset is already the newest version
<msingh> says apt
<zetheroo> then type regionset into your terminal and it will tell you what region your drive is set to
<zetheroo> it will also ask you if you want to change it
<msingh> which one should i use?
<zetheroo> I had to change mine to region 4
<zetheroo> region 4 is for Australia
<msingh> ok i've tried 4 and still got hte same problem :-/
<zetheroo> have you tried restarting VLC?
<msingh> yea running vlc from the command line
<zetheroo> you may also want to restart the machine....
<msingh> hmm
<msingh> is it? ok i'll try that
<zetheroo> there are also the codecs for amd64  --- sudo apt-get install w64codecs
<steph_> #wordpress
<msingh> zetheroo, cool thanks but it shouldnt need those for dvds, i believe
<zetheroo> I don't really know what the scoop is with Ubuntu 64...... I use the 32 bit version on Ubuntu on my AMD 64 machine
<CrittiX> r
<CrittiX> re
<whabo> guys for the american system is it NTSC or PAL?? im burning a home video for my relative... is it NTSC or PAL in USA?
<mnemonica> wols_: fxce didn't work either
<holloway> PAL is europe
<wols_> mnemonica: what does .xsession-errors say now?
<ubuntu_> hej
<wols_> whabo: ntsc
<CrittiX> Very small and basic question: I've just received my Gutsy Gibbon CD in the mail. I am running Feisty now. How do I upgrade to Gutsy from withinh Feisty using the CD ?
<whabo> wols_ thx
<ubuntu_> what'sup?
<wols_> CrittiX: you can upgrade without a CD.
<wols_> ubuntu_: do you have a ubuntu support related problem?
<mnemonica> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47348/
<CrittiX> Wols: I know, but that means downloading everything and here in Belgium we have strict D/L limits
<mnemonica> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47348/
<neumind> wher i can find info about wine donwload and installation?
<wols_> mnemonica: then add the cd to your sources list and upgrade that way
<wols_> neumind: aptitude install wine
<aposdufopad> winehq.com
<mnemonica> wols_: How would I go about doing that?
<msingh> zetheroo, i have got it working in the past.. dont remember it being this involved
<guardian> hello, i have a multiboot system windows+gutsy: is it possible to access 2 hard drives i have in RAID1 from both windows and linux ???
<msingh> would be nice to have dvd playback on a fresh install :-/
<wols_> mnemonica: the date on the file is the same? and did you reallc choose to load xfce in gdm?
<neumind> wols_,  ant then what?
<wols_> msingh: blame the MPAA and MPEG-LA
<wols_> neumind: then wine is installed
<zetheroo> msingh: well its never been anything more for me than installing the medibuntu libdvdcss2 and setting the region to 4
<CrittiX> wols: newbie question: how do I add my CD to my sorce list + upgrade afterwards?
<rothchild> zetheroo I think I can talk you through it now
<Lleumas> CrittiX: I believe you have to fresh install via CD. I don't believe you can just update.
<neumind> wols_,  wher i can find it when installation is done?
<wols_> guardian: yes
<zetheroo> msingh: those 2 steps I have used on over a dozen machines without a hitch
<wols_> neumind: dpgkg -L wine |grep bin
<wols_> neumind: dpkg -L wine |grep bin
<zetheroo> rothchild: would you know how to use Avidmux as well?
<guardian> wols_: does it suppose i have to find the corresponding linux drivers for my controller ? it's an old promise controller integrated on an asus main board
<mnemonica> wols_: I chose to load xfce from login... I'm assuming that's gdm. And what date on what file?
<CrittiX> guardian: but beware if you use software raid (like the one on nForce boards...that only works relaibly in Windows
<riotkittie> Lleumas: it can be done via the alternate CD, but not the live disc.
<wols_> guardian: you want to use software raid anyways. since it's not a raid card waht you have
<guardian> hmm i'm afraid of touching the discs from linux :(
<rothchild> possibly it's all principles rather than me being a power user, I've just enough knowledge to be dangerous! ;-)
<guardian> i guess i'll buy a NAS thing
<guardian> and put the discs inside
<wols_> guardian: linux software raid and windows software raid
<Lleumas> Ah. That's nice to know
<rothchild> in kino you can use the edit tab and set the play maker to where you want your clip to end
<neumind> wols_,  i installed and i cant find wine
<wols_> neumind: I gave you the command to use
<rothchild> then split the scene and you'll see another thumbnail appear in the lift hand pane
<MarcoZ> lol wine must be executed like this
<guardian> wols_: yeah i understood lately that my raid was software raid achieved by the windows driver, however i don't know exactly how the windows driver does it, and i'm afraid it does not correspond to linux's way of doing raid 1
<MarcoZ> wine windows executable.exe
<neumind> wols_,  that command do nothing..
<MarcoZ> wine has no gui of its own
<rothchild> you can delete that (select it and cut) you are then left with your edited clip which you can export
<MarcoZ> (well, winecfg)
<mnemonica> wols_: I chose to load xfce from login... I'm assuming that's gdm. And what date on what file?
<zetheroo> rothchild: ahhh .... ok
<zetheroo> rothchild: well I am trying to figure out Avidemux now.....
<zetheroo> rothchild: an experience there?
<wols_> neumind: dpkg -L wine |grep bin
<wols_> mnemonica: timestamp on xsession-errors since it seems it's the same
<neumind> wols_, /usr/bin/winegcc
<neumind> /usr/bin/winhelp
<neumind> /usr/bin/wine-preloader
<neumind> /usr/bin/wineprefixcreate
<neumind> /usr/bin/winelauncher
<arti22> Hi, can anyone please tell me which I should use, Beryl or Compiz-fusion? or is that them combined?
<neumind> /usr/bin/progman
<neumind> /usr/lib/wine/libcabinet.def
<neumind> /usr/lib/wine/cabinet.dll.so
<neumind> /usr/bin/wineg++
<neumind> /usr/bin/winecpp
<MarcoZ> nopaste it
<neumind>  wtf man?
<MarcoZ> oh wait, no wine command?
<boris> how do i check whether my driver supports AIGLX ?
<MarcoZ> weird.
<boris> arti22: you should use Compiz-Fusion
<wols_> mnemonica: ctrl+alt+f1. lo in there. then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then startx
<MarcoZ> boris, what drivers? fglrx?
<boris> yes
<MarcoZ> if yes, paste a fglrxinfo
<boris> 8.42
<wols_> neumind: stop that pasting here
<MarcoZ> then it's supported
<arti22> boris: thank you Boris
<MarcoZ> (badly)
<wols_> boris: it doesn't
<neumind> wols_,  then why u cand tell me normal what i need to do?
<boris> MarcoZ : im not sure if  X supports it currently
<MarcoZ> unless you have xserver 1.4 (X -version) but i think that's not the case
<boris> no
<MarcoZ> well, check the version
<MarcoZ> strange
<CrittiX> I'm leaving. Bye everyone, have a nice weekend!
<boris> i customized it recently
 * wols_ puts neumind on ignore
<boris> well
<boris> reconfigured it
<MarcoZ> did you upgrade the kernel?
<neumind> wols_,  thanks for help
<mnemonica> wols_: How do I timestamp xsession-errors? And what does where do you want me to ctrl+alt+f1?
<neumind> how i can install wine someone?
<wols_> neumind: ls -al .xsession-errors shows you the timestamp. just press ctrl+alt+f1 that brings you to a text console
<wols_> with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  you stop the login manager and then you can start X with startx for example. it might give you some errors
<wols_> to get the login manager back you use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Lleumas> Neumind: Just download in synaptic
<matmax> hi, I would like to install ubuntu on my mum's laptop, but I had actually some problems with networking, solved by this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522139&page=2 , but I can't reboot cuz I'm on livecd and all the things will have to be configured again, and it seems that the only working thing in networking is ping to some IP's, even ping google.com gives "unknown host" error. what to do, install without real connection and then
<matmax>  configure it again, and get polish translation packages, or maybe you'll have any solutions?
<zaTanas> why is it possible to access my ubuntu via putty/ssh_winXP without having a key in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<MarcoZ> matmax, uh, i'll install then configure it
<MarcoZ> you probably have wrong DNSs if any, since it does not ping google
<wols_> MarcoZ: fix your DNS. put the proper nbameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<MarcoZ> editing a live would be a waste of time imo
<mnemonica> wols_: 2007-12-08 05:52 <--- what I got when I used ls -al .xsession-errors... Going to do the other stuff you suggested
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<matmax> well, it seems I have the same DNS nameserver put in there as on my laptop, which works
<MarcoZ> mornin'
<MarcoZ> strange
<MarcoZ> do a traceroute google.com
<suren> wols_: i tried the bcm native driver
<suren> wols_: it got loaded
<suren> and when i try restarting the network i just could not connect :(
<suren> as in it could not get an ip address for itself !
<suren> /sbin/ifconfig shows no ip for the wlan device
<wols_> suren: where did you put the firmware?
<matmax> "the adress 'google.com' cannot be found. Please enter a valid network adress and try again"
<wols_> matmax: : nslookup google.com
<wols_> what does it say?
<Lleumas> When I download a torrent it'll run for about 2 hours then my internet d/c's. How do I prevent this?
<wols_> Lleumas: do you use a router?
<suren> wols_: mine is wpa2 connection
<suren> could that be a reason ???
<Lleumas> Yes, unfortunately
<wols_> suren: did I ask about your encryption?
<wols_> Lleumas: buy a router that works then
<matmax> ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<suren> wols_ sorry ?? dont get u !
<Lleumas> worked on 7.04 and windows
<wols_> suren: I asked you a question. answer it
<Sulo_Seppa> If I get kde4 in the repo, will it replace my current kde3 installation or can I switch between?
<wols_> matmax: there is more to it than that
<mnemonica> wols_: Ok, did all of that, what now? pastebin xsession-errors again?
<wols_> mnemonica: what happened when you ran startx?
<gidna> prova.cpp:9: error: invalid type argument of ‘unary *’
<gidna> what does it mean?
<wols_> gidna: ##C
<gidna> sorry
<ttt-> if i cant get a mms wmv stream to play on totem, what other players can i try?
<suren> wols_: no ! u didnt ask about the encryption !
<wols_> ttt-: mplayer, vlc
<ttt-> ok thanks
<wols_> suren: before that
<mnemonica> wols_: It spat some text at me, and then brought up a big black and white checkered screen (checkers were really small) and there was a big X cursor in the middle of the screen. I could move the cursor with the mouse. After a few moments it returned me to the black screen where I was typing stuff in.
<mnemonica> I'm assuming the black screen is some sort of terminal.
<suren> wols_: sorry got dicsonnected ! can u please repeat the question .
<wols_> suren: where did you put the firmware?
<wols_> mnemonica: it is
<utschi_> hello guys
<suren> i put it in /lib/firmware
<wols_> mnemonica: text did it give you AFTER it went back to that black screen?
<utschi_> wich command should i use to get the vendor id from my usb webcam?
<wols_> suren: did you install wpa-supplicant?
<suren> and yeah i didnt put it ! it was like the restricted hardware manager itself found it from net and installed
<mnemonica> wols_: A bit, yeah... But I obviously didn't have any way to copy+paste it back to failsafe GNOME
<mnemonica> I don't remember what it said.
<suren> wols_: its in /etc
<mnemonica> wols_: Should I go back and write down the last bit of text I can see?
<pindab0ter> Hi all?
<pindab0ter> Can anyone help me?
<suren> wols_: yeah i installed wpa_ supplicant
<mathen> Anyone have any page where I can read about how to change my visual settings in Ubuntu? I'm using compiz, but not satisfied. I want a dark theme and opacity on terminal window and such
<chowmeined> so is wubi stable and working? Can you install gutsy with it?
<pindab0ter> Can anyone tell me how things will go if I already have Vista installed and want to install Ubuntu on a different partition?
<white_eagle> hello, i want to partition my disk will I lose everything?
<white_eagle> hello!
<mathen> Just fine pindab0ter, doing it myself right now.
<[koji]> how do i reset my gnome session?  as my default it just displays a blank desktop right now i have to go to failsafe mode
<mnemonica> wols_: Was that helpful at all?
<wols_> mnemonica: install fluxbox or such
<pindab0ter> Mathen, will there be any tweaking in config files such as grub or anything? Because I'm quite inexperienced at that
<wols_> mnemonica: you lack a (default) windowmanager it seems
<wols_> mnemonica: dpkg -l metacity . does that say "ii" at the front?
<]Spectre[> hi,comparing windows xp and ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop,I see that the battery autonomy is better 40% under windows xp,can I fix this ? thanks to all
<rothchild> zetheroo how are you getting on with your video?
<zetheroo> rothchild: well... I am going through the Avidemux Wiki... and it seems to be pretty simple and easy to follow....
<myt> there is a special customization of ubuntu for laptops? specially hps/
<pindab0ter> Another thing: If I try to install linux, it says it can't load the linux kernel because it doesn't have enough memory, this is while booting the installer.
<stefano> myt, no there isnt
<mnemonica> wols_: No...? I don't see 'ii' anywhere. The first thing it says is: dpkg: need an action option
<white_eagle> will I lose everything if I partition my disk?
<stefano> white_eagle, yes
<myt> stefan:thnx,
<neumind> who can say good game emulator for ubuntu?
<stefano> white_eagle, certainly. i strongly recommend to back up everything before making :any_ major changes
<white_eagle> ok
<stefano> neumind, zsnes is great
<utschi_> neumind: scummvm
<brobostigon> white_eagle: you could just resize whats already there to make space for linux.
<rothchild> I just install avidemux imo kino looks much better, it's closer to other standard non linear editors
<neumind> link?
<white_eagle> I want to make a partition on my disk to install fedora, will i have to reinstall ubuntu to do that
<stefano> neumind, www.google.com ;)
<]Spectre[> is there a big change in laptop battery management between ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 ? Because the battery management isn't so good .thanks to all
<white_eagle> i don't use windoze
<rothchild> it's only 4 clicks to make it work in kino
<mnemonica> wols_: No...? I don't see 'ii' anywhere. The first thing it says is: dpkg: need an action option
<neumind> stefano,  can another link giv?
<utschi_> neumind: www.scummvm.org
<neumind> ty
<stefano> ]Spectre[, the battery life in 7.10 is a little worse than in 7.04 this issue is known
<mnemonica> wols_: Alright, I installed fluxbox
<mnemonica> wols_: What now?
<Ziroday> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<]Spectre[> is worse than 7.04 ? I think it was better in 7.10 :(
<neumind> i want play games wher they working on windows
<mnemonica> brb
<brobostigon> neumind: try wine.
<]Spectre[> thanks anyway
<neumind> brobostigon,  its not working for my..
<stefano> ]Spectre[, this comes down to about five minutes less battery life after upgrading to 7.10, at least on my system, so it isnt to bad
<_Dbug_> Hi. Little hardware question. I'm considering bying a new PC from Dell (XPS 420), and wipe out Vista and put a dual boot XP-Unbuntu on it. Does anyone know if linux drivers are available for all the components of this kind of machine ?
<stefano> neumind, you can't play windows or mac games on linux (and vice versa)
<neumind> stefano,  i can
<white_eagle> he can play some games
<white_eagle> using wine
<neumind> stefano,  witch wine i can play windows game
<stefano> thats right
<]Spectre[> stefano,I think that is bad the laptop at this point
<white_eagle> hellooo
<]Spectre[> It's new,and the battery autonomy is about 1 hour at full charge
<rothchild> Dbug you can specify your Dell with ubuntu preinstalled, this should mean that all the hardware will be supported
<stefano> ]Spectre[, you mean that its battery got worse? no i had the direct comparison, i installed both.
<mnemonica> wols_: I tried logging out... Saw that fluxbox was an option under sessions. Tried it. Didn't do anything new. Still crashed at the desktop and brought me back to gdm
<white_eagle> i wabt ti make a partition on my disk to install fedora, i am asking will I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<_Dbug_> rothchild, it's not one of the Ubuntu pre-installed models. In norway they seem to have only some crappy inspiron comming with Ubuntu :-/
<stefano> ]Spectre[, what laptop do you have?
<mnemonica> ?
<]Spectre[> stefano,http://www.asus.it/products.aspx?l1=5&l2=26&l3=525&l4=0&model=1630&modelmenu=2
<stefano> _Dbug_, i would recomment to check everything very preciesly before spending a lot of money. maybe you should go to a local hardware dealer, they usually allow you to pop in a ubuntu cd
<stefano> ]Spectre[, i have a very similar notebook by hp and the battery lasts about 1:15. The Celeron M processor really is no good when it comes to power consumption.. unfortunately
<_Dbug_> stefano, sounds like a good suggestion. Would be cool to have somewhere a page where people can indicate which hardware configuration worked/failed, a bit like WineHQ app list, but for hardware.
<gvsa123> hi... how can i configure the system clock to be the correct time with my particular time zone?
<]Spectre[> thanks for the comparison stefano,so i think that's ok :)
<stefano> _Dbug_, the german ubuntu website has such (called hardware database)
<stefano> youre welcome spectre
<_Dbug_> ok
<stefano> _Dbug_, maybe there is something like that in the ubuntu-wiki?
<]Spectre[> bye
<mnemonica> wols_: Are you still there?
<stefano> _Dbug_, the problem is really, that some pcs _only_ work with vista these days. it is horrible..then you sometimes don't have the right drivers for SATA so ubuntu won't recognize your hard drive and you can't install. if you really want to spend a lot of money on something like an XPS, you should be sure to check out if everything works for you
<_Dbug_> stefano, then it probably means it's even possible that I cannot install XP on it.
<stefano> _Dbug_, it is possible
<rothchild> "the problem is really, that some pcs _only_ work with vista these days." I don't believe this
<stefano> _Dbug_, you could build your system yourself though
<_Dbug_> stefano, these days I consider XP as a good OS, and Ubuntu as a thing good enough to me on my harddrive as my main os (xp is for gaming), but I hate Vista.
<_Dbug_> stefano, I'm having "home pc" deals with my company. They work only with few retailers.
<stefano> i see
<rothchild> the main things to look for is wireless chips - don't get broadcom, generally the more intel stuff it has in it the more likely you are to have a good time with linux
<compuman> Hi guys, I have a problem.  I am in Ubuntu safe mode right now.  Accessing the default session gives me an "your session lasted less than ten seconds" error.  Can someone please help me, as this is my productivity machine?
<stefano> _Dbug_, well i hope you find a retailer who is kind enough to let you put a ubuntu live cd into their machine to check out if everything works. but if youre to spend a lot of money, they are usually pretty kind :-)
<stefano> gotta go, have a nice day everyone
<vong10> hello folks
<adamonline45> hi
<vong10> i have some problem with my ubuntu 7.10 and would like som help (newbie problem):P
<mnemonica> wols_: I'm assuming not. So, thanks for all of your help. I really didn't get anywhere, but that's my own damned fault for messing with things in the first place :) Thank you for your time. I've been up literaly all night though, so I'm going to pass out now and work on this later. Bye.
<adamonline45> vong10 try a reformat
<compuman> Hi guys, I have a problem.  I am in Ubuntu safe mode right now.  Accessing the default session gives me an "your session lasted less than ten seconds" error.  Can someone please help me, as this is my productivity machine?
<soundray> vong10: what's the issue?
<vong10> its not like that. but everytime i click the restart button the system shuts down instead
<soundray> compuman: run df to see if any of your filesystems are full
<coolbhavi> Can I upload a newer version of existing package in ubuntu to my PPA?
<compuman> 5%, 1%, 0%, 1%, 28%... what doess all of that mean?
<soundray> compuman: there are table headings in the first line of output
<xcst> where can i find the best themes for ubuntu/
<coolbhavi> If so how?
<adamonline45> xcst: www.gnome-look.org
<compuman> What am I looking for?
<xcst> adamonline45, thanks
<brobostigon> apt-get is upgrading, its updatting a package called linux-ubuntu-modules(uname -r)what is tis package for, i would assume its some kernel modules???
<soundray> compuman: Use% at 100
<adamonline45> vong10: I'm sorry, I'm at a loss on that...  But really, how often do you restart?  I wish that were MY biggest issue 8)
<vong10> usually I restart when i want to use Windows XP
<soundray> vong10: if you run 'sudo reboot' in a terminal, does it shutdown or reboot?
<adamonline45> xcst: np!
<vong10> yes, the system shuts down also when sudo reboot:S
<sharperguy> lots of updates recently
<compuman> SoundRay, it's not there.  It's 28% or less.
<adamonline45> vong10: ooh, gotcha...  Hmm... Yeah, I'm sorry, I wish I could help more!  Have you tried (i think) sudo shutdown -r now
<soundray> compuman: good, it's not that then. Look at your .xsession-errors file -- it may contain a hint.
<compuman> where is that located?
<soundray> compuman: in your home directory
<xcst> adamonline45,  i also want to change the controls
<vong10> adamonline45: does shutdown -r restart the system?
<xcst> adamonline45, not the window border only
<izaq> Hi
<soundray> vong10: 'shutdown -r now' is essentially the same as reboot
<compuman> process:5335): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<compuman> This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper
<compuman> program instead. For further details, see:
<compuman>     http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html
<compuman> Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<vong10> ok, thanks, i will try that:)
<izaq> can some body help me to install citrix in ubuntu 7.10
<adamonline45> vong10: iirc yes... Even if not, I know shutdown provides a restart option, and it possibly might provide a new outlet for restarting that works mroe predicatbly...  I'm afraid that's the best I can offer 8)
<soundray> vong10: I mean, I don't believe it will solve your problem.
<soundray> compuman: do not paste error messages here
<compuman> SoundRay, any clue what the error message means?
<adamonline45> I agree with soundray I'm afraid...
<izaq> can some body help me to install citrix in ubuntu 7.10
<brobostigon> !pastbin | compuman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compuman> I can't access a pastebin.
<bard1988> Hello, im having trouble installing my graphic driver (ATI 3d rage pro)
<cinemabitch> rver irc.rizon.net
<vong10> thanks Soundray&adamonline45. Ill try to find a way to fix this odd problem...a really anoying one too:P
<harishgayatri> quit
<adamonline45> vong10: I believe it!  gl 8)
<BobSapp> bard1988: get a better card... SERIOUSLY
<bullgard4> My Epiphany does not show web pagees any more. The dial keeps spinning. In Firefox the website will be shown though. sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser shows the default at /usr/bin/epiphany. How to make Epiphany operational?
<soundray> compuman: that doesn't justify it at all
<compuman> http://pastebin.com/d709edcc7
<soundray> compuman: it doesn't explain your problem anyway
<soundray> bard1988: have you tried the opensource ati driver?
<chrisdasbrot_791> moooin
<soundray> !de | chrisdasbrot_791
<ubotu> chrisdasbrot_791: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<chrisdasbrot_791> ??
<adamonline45> so... Can anyone recommend a good hardware platform that can run (k)ubuntu, and play a 640x480 video nicely?  Built-in wifi would be nice...Just, the cheapest, smallest-form-factor system you can think of?  I imagine some independently-developed solution would be best...
<knights> Whens the deadline for new apps (or new versions) getting into Hardy?
<chrisdasbrot_791> kann hier auch jemand deutsch ??
<chrisdasbrot_791> ^^
<QuickRider> ATI radeon is good
<soundray> chrisdasbrot_791: ja, das ist hier aber nicht zulässig. Gehe zu #ubuntu-de
<chrisdasbrot_791> wie geht das ? ^^
<chrisdasbrot_791> sry
<xLE> would a like.. 1.5ghz amd,256mb ram.. run ubuntu?
<soundray> chrisdasbrot_791: /join #ubuntu-de
<chrisdasbrot_791> ahh danke ^^
<soundray> xLE: the CPU is fine, but the RAM is tight.
<adamonline45> xLE: I imagine so, even if it's fundamentally... running at minimums
<knights> xLE: Yes, but you might be better off with xubuntu or fluxbuntu with <256MB
<xLE> hm
<adamonline45> xLE: I run Ubuntu Server on a pentium 2, 266MHz, 128 MB
<xLE> o.0
<QuickRider> Can Windows software run on Ubuntu?
<BobSapp> i tested ubuntu server with lamp on a celeron 300
<BobSapp> its not good with only 96mb ram
 * knights wonders if we'll see lubuntu (based around IceWM/PCManFM combo ala the Lightweight Desktop Env)
<adamonline45> QuickRider: Sometimes, depends on what it is... Look into 'wine'.  I'm not sure about specifics, though, so my help stops here 8D
<soundray> QuickRider: you can run virtualization software and install Windows as a guest OS, or you can try wine
<soundray> !wine | QuickRider
<ubotu> QuickRider: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<BobSapp> Im moving my lamp to my epia 700mhz machine (better bus etc)
<QuickRider> thanx for the help.
<knights> Can new apps (or new versions) get into Hardy right up to day of release? If not, whens the deadline?
<BobSapp> is gutsy stable now?
<xLE> is there a channel where i can get PC help?
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone got a dell desktop with ubuntu?
<adamonline45> BobSapp: Technically, yes... Practically, well... More than Feisty 8)
<soundray> adamonline45: http://www.norhtec.com/products/mcjr/index.html
<adamonline45> perlsyntax_: I do, it's ubuntu server... 6.06...
<gluonman> I am trying to copy information that I have stored on my external hdd onto my computer. It won't let me paste, though. How can I get around this?
<perlsyntax_> it com with a desktp one not a server.
<perlsyntax_> come
<soundray> gluonman: paste into a directory where you have write permissions, like your $HOME
<perlsyntax_> Would it be easy for my mother to use?
<gluonman> soundray, is it impossible to paste it in usr?
<adamonline45> soundray: <3
<soundray> gluonman: no, but I would recommend strongly against it. What kind of data is it?
<gluonman> soundray, it is information that I'm taking from the computer I'm on right now. The other computer has no internet access, so instead of downloading something from the repos I am trying to build it by copying and pasting it from this computer.
<gluonman> soundray, which is why some things will belong in usr and places like that.
<x_zeuss> hi all
<x_zeuss> can anyone tell me what would be the best sollution for a server for a noob?
<brobostigon> !aptoncd | gluonman
<ubotu> gluonman: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<adamonline45> soundray: What is rs232?
<soundray> gluonman: much better to transfer the .deb packages and install them properly
<ompaul> x_zeuss, the server install cd found at www.ubuntu.com might help there
<soundray> adamonline45: a protocol standard for serial communications
<gluonman> soundray, where are the .deb packages?
<adamonline45> x_zeuss: Probably ubuntu with a LAMP install...
<soundray> adamonline45: good for old modems and lab equipment
<kylk> Is there an opensource virusscanner that runs on linux but detects windows viruses?
<soundray> gluonman: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<x_zeuss> ompaul: i've heard that ubuntu is not the best sollution for a server
<ompaul> x_zeuss, then why ask here
<gluonman> soundray, thanks.
<adamonline45> soundray: Sounds about right for a homemade interface... ty 8)
<brobostigon> gluonman: aptoncd.
<ompaul> kylk,  clamav
<gluonman> brobostigon, I would, but I have no cds or dvds to use to burn information.
<brobostigon> ok
<x_zeuss> ompaul: well just because is an ubuntu channel i think that maybe people here can offer an objective answer to this
<ompaul> x_zeuss, I use ubuntu servers - and other ones have a nice day
<gerhard> !seen Rasi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen rasi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gerhard> oh
<gerhard> gibts das hier garnicht
<soundray> gluonman: this page may be good: http://batmat.net/apt-offline/
<ompaul> !de | gerhard
<ubotu> gerhard: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<x_zeuss> ompaul: and what ubuntu version do u use for a server?
<gerhard> thanks ompaul
<gluonman> soundray, thanks.
<ZeroA4> kylk, yes, there are several av for linux... from the opensource clamav to versions of AVG, Avast, etc
<ompaul> x_zeuss, some of it is on dapper and some of it I have on fiesty
<francesco_> Hello, there! Is there a program that I can use in text mode (terminal) to view images?
<adamonline45> x_zeuss: True, many of us are probably biased here... But I assure you we've got our reasons, so does that not count for objectivity? ;)
<adamonline45> francesco_: Ascii images?
<francesco_> No! I just don't want to pas through GNOME or KDE.
<francesco_> pas=pass
<soundray> francesco_: eog, display (from imagemagick), gqview
<francesco_> Do these programmes allow me to modify images?
<x_zeuss> adamonline45: so what do u recomand for a noob server?
<compuman> "This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<compuman> This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper
<compuman> program instead."
<soundray> francesco_: display does
<compuman> What does that mean?
<ompaul> francesco_, zgv
<soundray> compuman: this is not the reason why you can't login
<soundray> compuman: describe your original problem to the channel
<francesco_> Do I find these programs in Synaptic?
<compuman> Soundray, I cannot use my computer without safe mode.
<soundray> francesco_: yes
<soundray> compuman: your original question was much better - more precise. Don't address me, I don't know how to solve it.
<soundray> compuman: do mention that none of your filesystems are full
<francesco_> Excuse me, but can I use Synaptic only in GUI mode, is there a program in text mode (terminal) too? Or I only can use apt-get?
<soundray> francesco_: aptitude
<ompaul> francesco_, sudo apt-get install zgv
<francesco_> No! I want to view the list of all programs like in Synaptic.
<compuman> I receive the error message "This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<compuman>  This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead."  None of my filesystems are full, and this error message forces me to boot in safe mode on my productivity message.  I'd appreciate your help, please.
<adamonline45> x_zeuss: Ubuntu 6.06 server (longest support until Hardy comes out), with the LAMP install option.  It's worked quite well for me, and I'd still use it if I didn't feel like workin' too hard on an install... :)
<soundray> francesco_: use sudo aptitude
<adamonline45> Holy moly... Hiccups = bedtime... G'night all!
<ompaul> francesco_, the console is an alternative to the gui don't expect to get all you get on one to be as easy to use on the other
<soundray> adamonline45: dapper will be supported beyond the next LTS release
<francesco_> I mean, when I used DOS, there was DOSshell that was similar to "file manager" in Windows 3.1.
<francesco_> I'm looking for something like that.
<soundray> francesco_: do you read me?
<francesco_> soundray: Yes.
<soundray> francesco_: for the third time: use sudo aptitude
<ompaul> francesco_, you have been told by soundray how to do this
<francesco_> Thank you very much. Goodbye.
<soundray> ompaul: was he happy now, or off in a strop?
<compuman>  This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead."  None of my filesystems are full, and this error message forces me to boot in safe mode on my productivity message.  I'd appreciate your help, please.  Anyone, please?
<ompaul> soundray, who knows, very demanding methinks
<adamonline45> soundray: Oh really?  I thought dapper was supported til April '08, whereas Gutsy would be supported until March '08...  I may easily be mistaken though...
<toplok> is possible to use hfsplus in write mode with ubuntu 7.10 ?
<ompaul> adamonline45, na dapper is desktop june 09 and server june 11
<soundray> !lts | adamonline45
<ubotu> adamonline45: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<soundray> toplok: yes
<soundray> toplok: I don't think hfsplus with journalling is supported, though
<toplok> thx
<adamonline45> ompaul: Oh cool!  Good to know :)
<soundray> adamonline45: re. your hardware search: have you looked at linuxdevices.com?
<compuman> cp /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins/nphelix.* /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<soundray> adamonline45: I'm personally tempted by the Asus Eee PC, although I'm not sure how easy it will be to convert it from Xandros to Ubuntu
<bullgard4> My Epiphany does not show web pagees any more. The dial keeps spinning. In Firefox the website will be shown though. sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser shows the default at /usr/bin/epiphany. How to make Epiphany operational?
<riotkittie> i would. i. hm. i f. oh.
<soundray> bullgard4: is that on any web site you load?
<soundray> riotkittie: full ack
<bullgard4> soundray: yes.
<adamonline45> soundray: Nope, I'll load it up right now!  Ideally I'd like wifi, a hard drive, and decent sound output...  The nohrtec looks promising, so far... This is in response to a spur of the moment thought earlier tonight, so I've yet to do any hunting :)
<riotkittie> soundray: full ack = 75% quack, you know. :P
<compuman>  This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead."  None of my filesystems are full, and this error message forces me to boot in safe mode on my productivity message.  I'd appreciate your help, please.  Anyone, please?
<riotkittie> compuman: when exactly are you getting that message? what are you trying to do ?
<soundray> adamonline45: you get fairly decent sound from USB audio dongles these days, so don't make this your prime criterion :0
<oupa> I want to install the kdesktop on my Ubuntu system. I'm a bit worried because when I installed the gnome desktop on top of Kubuntu, my wireless network connection broke and the only way I could fix it was by re-installing.  Is anybody using Ubuntu Gutsy + Kdesktop + wireless?
<soundray> :)
<soundray> riotkittie: miaow
<compuman> Riotkittie: After I log in from the login screen, in default message, I get this error.
<Lleumas> Jokes at 6:30am hurt my head; that's not good.
<riotkittie> oupa: i'm not sure how installing a DE would break your wireless but heywhatdoiknow.
<soundray> adamonline45: look what Bob Cringely did with a norhtec machine: http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2006/pulpit_20061116_001214.html
<oupa> riotkittie: didn't make sense to me either, but kdesktop is a bit more than a de
<adamonline45> Funny that's in a minivan...
<compuman> RiotKittie: Any clue?
<riotkittie> compuman: no
<compuman>  This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead."  None of my filesystems are full, and this error message forces me to boot in safe mode on my productivity message.  I'd appreciate your help, please.  Anyone, please?
<riotkittie> oupa: orly?
<soundray> compuman: stop repeating this over and over.
<riotkittie> compuman: do you have other users on that system? does it happen for them?
<riotkittie> do you have something weird in sessions?
<adamonline45> I want to see if I can replace my ailing car radio with a more-than-a-radio linux machine...  Of course, there are a few kinks to work out.  Like, getting an FM/HD radio signal into it, powering it with just a 12V input, and of course a ton of custom software (the part I most look forward to) to make it functional and non-invasive when it comes to the simpler tasks...  That, and a touch-screen interface, ideally, which I've also yet t
<KinkyBlackGoat> o-o
<tuukka> Is this the channel for support?
<ompaul> tuukka, it deals with ubuntu support
<tuukka> I'm having a problem with youtube with Firefox
<tuukka> on ubuntu
<ompaul> tuukka, which version?
<satou> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<ompaul> tuukka, of ubuntu
<tuukka> where can I see that
<tuukka> I think its the newest
<tuukka> I d/L it yesterday
<ompaul> !restricted | tuukka (that contains all the answers you need)
<ubotu> tuukka (that contains all the answers you need): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xcst> how do i make gdesklets open on startup?
<tuukka> Ok thanks a bunch
<ompaul> xcst, http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<bullgard4> soundray: I found the solution: One instance of Epiphany tried to block some nasty advertisement website. This apparently stopped all new Epiphany instances to display the contents of web pages.
<oupa> riotkittie: no, not really, I was thinking of kubuntu-desktop
<soundray> bullgard4: oh, well done
<oupa> :)
<sixpence> Heya, I have a .iso I want to boot off of but I have no CD, I do however have a USB drive, any way I can boot it off of there?
<Paddy_EIRE> !install | sixpence
<ubotu> sixpence: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<soundray> compuman: why aren't you replying to riotkittie's smart question?
<adamonline45> sixpence: I belive that's up to your BIOS...
<zeay> can anybody help me with sound card
<ompaul> !sound | zeay
<ubotu> zeay: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<brobostigon> zeay, of course we can help, but we cant hellp if we dont know the problem
<oupa> actually, the only problem I've got with gnome is that kdevelop can't delete files. There's some bit of kde missing I guess
<adamonline45> sixpence: Or try and snag a nice, old, unused hard drive off a buddy...
<Paddy_EIRE> soundray, perhaps he's waiting to repeat the question again :P
<zeay> sound card not detected but in lspci it says ali corp 5455
<adamonline45> wait, wait, i've still not gone to bed? :O
 * adamonline45 departs in spirit...
<brobostigon> its 12:40pm here, midday.
<Pc_Dark> why doesn't my desktop work?
<adamonline45> brobostigon: 4:40 AM
<Pc_Dark> I can't open the desktop folder nor click any icons on the desktop itself.
<brobostigon> i am still in my pyjamas.
<zeay> brobostigon: any idea?
<ompaul> brobostigon, too much information and a little offtopic
<brobostigon> sorry
<ompaul> ;)
<soundray> Lunch!
<zeay> brobostigon: sound card not detected but in lspci it says ali corp 5455
<sixpence> adamonline45: I have the .iso on there, but when I try to boot from it (and I have a VERY RECENT Bios and motherboard), it doesn't find the .iso on there
<ompaul> soundray, sudo make me some ;-)
<Zta> Anyone who's successfully used the UPnP plugin to Rhythmbox?
<brobostigon> well i have no idea zeay, but have a look in the forums, maybe omebody else has had the same problem
<sixpence> adamonline45: Do I need to maybe make it bootable or something? Perhaps extract the .iso?
<zeay> nope. i guess im the only one who has this problem with adi1888
<brobostigon> so you have looked in the forums, and help,ubuntu.com. and the hardware db there.
<zeay> anybody else who knows hot to fix my soundcard issue?
<Zta> Rhythmbox+UPnP -- anyone who can help me, please?
<void^> zeay: make sure snd-intel8x0 is loaded (lsmod) and pastebin 'dmesg'
<matmax> hi, I've installed ubuntu and have two issues now - first, that the solution given to my problem here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522139&page=2 is actually that after every reboot i have to another time write "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper", because it doesn't start with boot, and that the connection still doesn't work, just the pings to IP's, not to google.com, ubuntu.com, etc, IM's and so on
<sSpECtRuM> Hello everyone
<Zta> matmax, adding ndiswrapper to /etc/modules should load it automatically
<cerberus> A short question only....I want to buy an Wireless Card for my Ubuntu Laptop. Which should I take? Have someone a good Idea which Chip is supported by Ubuntu on default?
<sSpECtRuM> I need some helpç
<zeay> void: already pasted
<brobostigon> cerberus: i have a zd1211rw and it works perfectly for me
<Zta> cerberus, I think tuxmobile has a list of supported cards.  If you have a ThinkPad, you can checkout the list at thinkwiki.org
<Zta> cerberus, You can also use the list a thinkwiki.org to decide which card to buy
<cerberus> ok. thank you very much.
<sSpECtRuM> I have install ndiswrapper for a wireless (atheros) on a laptop
<sSpECtRuM> it did work
<Zta> sSpECtRuM, atheros uses madwifi as far as I remember.
<Zta> ie. ath0
<bard1988> Hello
<sSpECtRuM> but after i upgrade my sistem (update manager)
<bard1988> How can i tell whats my graphic driver?
<matmax> Zta, thank you for help with ndiswrapper
<sSpECtRuM> it fails scanning netwro
<Zta> matmax, =)
<void^> zeay: that's not very useful if you don't post the link.
<Zta> bard1988, lspci should tell you want graphics *card* you have.  From there on, you should be able to figure out what driver to use.
<sSpECtRuM> Zta sorry for my english i am not an english spoken guy
<Zta> sSpECtRuM, what's your question?
<bard1988> Hello
<bard1988> How can i check what graphic card i have
<ompaul> !es | sSpECtRuM
<ubotu> sSpECtRuM: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Zta> bard1988, lspci should tell you want graphics *card* you have.  From there on, you should be able to figure out what driver to use.
<CODEMUTANT> what is the default com port used for bluetooth serial communication in feisty?
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<henriksson> How do I enable "xorg-driver-fglrx"
<ompaul> !resolution | henriksson
<ubotu> henriksson: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sSpECtRuM> ompaul there's noone on ubuntu-es that can help me out
<msingh> is there a way of using the flash plugin on amd64?
<ompaul> sSpECtRuM, have you asked your question in detail and waited a while?
<bard1988>  VGA compatible controller: 3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo 3 (rev 01)
<Zta> bard1988, sounds right
<sixpence> If an .iso is in my USB hard drive, at boot time, if I select to boot off of this hard-drive, it should boot with no problems even if there are other folders in the drive, correct?
<bard1988> thats why i have  :P
<henriksson> ompaul, I don't even know what it is
<henriksson> It just says so when I try to enable my 'Restricted graphic card'
<Zta> !upnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zta> hm
<sSpECtRuM> ompaul yeap
<sSpECtRuM> XD
<bard1988> Zta: where can i get the driver :D?
<ompaul> henriksson,  well if you tell system administration restricted drivers to do enable it - it will
<Zta> bard1988, with the package manager, I suppose.
<ompaul> henriksson, then it will tell you to reboot
<henriksson> It just says I have to enable xorg before I can enable the graphic card..
<bard1988> Zta: can u guide me? im newbie : [
<sSpECtRuM> how can i force my wireless to do a network scan?
<Zta> bard1988, System | Administration | Synaptic Package Manager
<ompaul> sSpECtRuM, what kind of wireless?
<RoyK> hi all. I have this old IBM laptop, and the audio drivers load just fine and all, but the audio is VERY low, barely hearable. If booting up puppy linux for testing there, it works fine. Any idea where to start debugging this?
<Tuplanolla> Hum, anyone here using "ati" driver and two monitors?
<Zta> bard1988, Search: voodoo
<sSpECtRuM> ar5bxb63 (atheros AR5006x)
<ompaul> !dualmonitor | Tuplanolla
<ubotu> Tuplanolla: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<RoyK> audio controller is a cirrius logic cs 4614/22/24/30
<Zta> bard1988, choose: xserver-xorg-video-voodoo and xserver-xorg-video-tdfx
<Zta> and install them
<ompaul> !madwifi sSpECtRuM (this is what you need to do)
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> ooch
<sSpECtRuM> ¬¬
<sSpECtRuM> XD
<ompaul> !madwifi | sSpECtRuM (this is what you need to do)
<ubotu> sSpECtRuM (this is what you need to do): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sSpECtRuM> ompaul ok thanks
<Zta> bard1988, then: System | Administration | Screen and Graphics | Graphics Card | choose: your driver.
<ompaul> sSpECtRuM, just do the madwifi part
<Zta> bard1988, BUT!
<judy> how to install beryl
<Zta> bard1988, I'm a b00b myself.  Ubuntu n00b at least.  So I don't know if that's the proper way of doing it.  But that's they way I'd try =)
<henriksson> Could someone please help me on how I enable xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<Zta> henriksson, pretty much the same way I told bard1988 to install his driver, I suppose.
<gvsa123> what is the equivalent of the windows network for ubuntu/linux pc's?
<ompaul> henriksson, I pointed you at the document you need already
<ompaul> !resolution | henriksson
<ubotu> henriksson: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sSpECtRuM> ompaul but why if my wireless worked with ndiswrapper before i update ubuntu (update or upgrade manager, i dont know how its called in english) why it doesnt work after that ?
<Zta> henriksson, try searching the web for this.  I think it's a pretty common question.
<henriksson> ompaul, I tried to read them, as I'm new I didn't understand what to do
<ompaul> sSpECtRuM, no idea
<sh0lt0n> Anyone familiar with Ubuntu on an Intel MacMini?
<bard1988> Zta: can u?
<ompaul> sSpECtRuM, the way I got it working with that card type several times was madwifi
<Bugson> I've got one question there are some strange artefacts on my desktop when I click quick launch icon, any idea why, I have to add that I disabled all visual effects??
<sSpECtRuM> ompaul ok thanks
<xcst> how can i change the panels?
<sSpECtRuM> should i unnistall ndiswrapper before anything?
<xcst> im seeing sometimes those who have big icons that are lined up like in a mac pc
<ompaul> sSpECtRuM, it may just be useful
<gvsa123> xcst: right click and there are options there... i think you have to expand them or something
<sSpECtRuM> and how do i do that? (i installed ndiswrapper with make, make install)
<matmax> I'm having a problem with network, it's working now, but only pings to IP's, not names like google.com and so on
<readon> i get a snapshot packages from buildroot, but the files extracted can't be updated with "svn update".
<readon> is there any tools for that?
<sSpECtRuM> matmax DNS <- thats your problem
<sSpECtRuM> XD
<matmax> I have already acknowleged that, but on both my laptops the DNS is set to my router, and on one works, on second not
<sh0lt0n> Anyone familiar with Ubuntu on an Intel MacMini?
<Linnk> Hi, I've just connected my printer with an USB to Parallel cable (because I don't have a parallel plug in my pc). Ubuntu properly detects the cable (I can see it with lsusb), but gnome-cups-manager doesn't auto-detect the printer. Is is this printer: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_930C
<Linnk> Can anyone help? :)
<hikenboot> anyone know how to install aptitude into chroot so it will run?
<Lleumas> How do you set a new default program for playing audio and viewing pictures?
<Dogfishguzzler> Hey guys I have a question I've been unable to answer. Every now and then my internet just quits. It says 'looking for site.com' I can also make this happen by doing a /etc/init.d/networking restart, When I issue that command it goes through its routine but is never successful with dns. What could cause this?
<alzamabar> Hi everyone. How to I bind on my PC the machine name with the IP address? Currently tomcat can't recognize my machine name and if I ping my machine name I receive a 'unknown host jemoslinux'
<Dogfishguzzler> I think you would edit /etc/hosts alzamabar
<xcst> how do you put icons as big icons
<Dogfishguzzler> type sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<alzamabar> Dogfishguzzler, thanks. I'll do that
<xcst> like for example, terminal, firefox, xscript and others i want it located at the bottom
<Dogfishguzzler> xcst: You should be able right click your icons and resize or 'strech' them.
<alzamabar> Dogfishguzzler, I've got the following entries
<alzamabar> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<alzamabar> 127.0.1.1 jemoslinux.JEMOSGROUP
<alzamabar> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<alzamabar> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<alzamabar> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<alzamabar> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<alzamabar> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<alzamabar> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<alzamabar> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<alzamabar> Shall I add 127.0.0.1 jemoslinux?
<xcst> how do some make it look like a mac?
<Dogfishguzzler> alzamabar: You should be able to add a line like 'your.ip.address jemsolinux'
<alzamabar> Dogfishguzzler, thanks
<IdleOne> !themes | xcst
<ubotu> xcst: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dogfishguzzler> xcst: If you know how you can make gnome look like anything, unfortunatly I don't know how.
<xcst> is kde better than gnome?
<alzamabar> Dogfishguzzler, do I need to do anything after adding a new line?
<esteth_> !best | xcst
<ubotu> xcst: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<xcst> ok thanks
<andrew_mcardle> does anyone know how mutch a fresh install of ubuntu takes up in harddisk space?
<IdleOne> 2/3gb
<andrew_mcardle> @IdleOne: Thanks
<Dogfishguzzler> alazambar: I don't think so.
<alzamabar> Dogfishguzzler, thanks. It works
<Dogfishguzzler> cool
<CaRtz> Hi, just installed ubuntu (desktop) and i was wondering which one is better? KDE desktop or Xfce desktop?
<IdleOne> CaRtz: try both
<RoyK> hi all. I have this old IBM laptop, and the audio drivers load just fine and all, but the audio is VERY low, barely hearable. If booting up puppy linux for testing there, it works fine. Any idea where to start debugging this? audio controller is a cirrius logic cs 4614/22/24/30
<Dogfishguzzler> Hey guys I have a question I've been unable to answer. Every now and then my internet just quits. It says 'looking for site.com' I can also make this happen by doing a /etc/init.d/networking restart, When I issue that command it goes through its routine but is never successful with dns. What could cause this?
<CaRtz> IdleOne: will do. thanks. :)
<andrew_mcardle> @CaRtz KDE is more feature rich, xfce is faster and lighter
<Lleumas> Dogfish: Are you on wireless?
<Dogfishguzzler> yeah Lleumas
<Lleumas> I have that same problem :'(
<IdleOne> CaRtz: you can sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop or both for that matter
<CaRtz> andrew_mcardle, my vcard sux so i guess xfce would be a better choice eh? :)
<bjwebb> x is using a lot of cpu
<Dogfishguzzler> I've tried ifconfig eth0 down/up as well and no dice.
<CaRtz> IdleOne: okay. thankz! :D
<andrew_mcardle> CaRtz, that sounds like a good idea, but still tru both, you never know, you might like them both
<Dogfishguzzler> I have to do a full reboot to get dns back.
<alzamabar> How do I add a program as a service?
<CaRtz> andrew_mcardle: hmMm... i'll try both then. thank you.
<andrew_mcardle> alazambar: you can make it run @ startup by adding a symlink to /etc/rc5.d
<Dogfishguzzler> alzamabar: Istall BUM
<Ubuntu710> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<bjwebb> how do i check what packages have been updated recently?
<IdleOne> CaRtz: there is also Fluxbox,blackbox, icewm, and many others you can give a shot
<andrew_mcardle> ich spreche ein bisschen deutsch, aber nicht zu viel
<andrew_mcardle> bjwebb: you can open synaptic and view the history
<alzamabar> andrew_mcardle, Dogfishguzzler, thanks. Which of the two is the best solution?
<bjwebb> andrew_mcardle: don't use synaptic
<bjwebb> i was thinking cli actually
<Dogfishguzzler> Obviously creating the symlink is the easiest if you understand them but BUM is a graphical tool.
<judy> how install feisty beryl on intel 946gz  on board
<andrew_mcardle> bjwebb: perhaps apt has a history function, check the man page
<alzamabar> I don't know anything about symlinks :)
<alzamabar> So I shall go for BUM I suppose
<judy> how install feisty beryl on intel 946gz  on board
<Dogfishguzzler> Me either alzamabar
<Dogfishguzzler> sudo apt-get install bum should do it.
<Dogfishguzzler> You'll find it under your system menu after install
<CaRtz> IdleOne, thanks for the info. ill google them after reading https://help.ubuntu.com/
<CaRtz> :D
<andrew_mcardle> alazambar: symlinks are links to files on your hardrive, you make them with the ln command in the terminal
<Lleumas> Can't you just add the prog to sessions to run on startup?
<Dogfishguzzler> symlinks confuse the crap outta me, I don't know why but they do.
<alzamabar> Dogfishguzzler, can I install BUM with Synaptic?
<Dogfishguzzler> yes
<andrew_mcardle> Dogfishguzzler: think of them as shortcuts
<ZeroA4> andrew_mcardle, or by dragging files with Ctrl+Shift pressed
<alzamabar> andrew_mcardle, thanks. I'll try the graphical interface and will investigate symlinks when I'm a bit more experienced
<Dogfishguzzler> andrew: Let's say I wanted to run gtk-gnutella on startup, how would I link it?
<Dogfishguzzler> Or lets say apache since that could be called a service.
<bjwebb> hmmm xorgs quieted down a bit
<Dogfishguzzler> okay guys I'm out of time, I gotta go.
<ZeroA4> Dogfishguzzler, alzamabar symlinks  are just link (Symbolic links) you can create them with on gnome/nautilus by dragging files with Ctrl+Shift pressed...
<mrtimdog> Is there a cmd to rebuild the gnome menus? For some reason all my menu entries are now duplicated so there's two of each!
<ZeroA4> Dogfishguzzler, alzamabar play with it with some text files...
<andrew_mcardle> Dogfishguzzler: open the terminal, run "which gtk-gnutella" to find where gtk-gnutella's binary is, "cd /etc/rc5/d", ln `which gtk-gnutella` S99gtk-gnutella"
<andrew_mcardle> sorry, /etc/rc5.d
<nagyv> hello! I've just upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy with a new install. Strangely, even if I install flash-nonfree, Firefox won't recognize it. Any ideas hoy to fix it? The plugin is not registered under /usr/lib/firefox/plugins.
<bard1988_> Hello
<Arelis> Can anybody help me? We've just switched two harddrives from two computers with eachother, (aka switched computers), and now the videocard won't work well... X gives a really distorted picture, and it's not nice to use it that way. How do i fix this?
<bard1988_> im having trouble installing Vooodoo3 driver on ubunu 7.10
<Dogfishguzzler>  Dogfishguzzler: open the terminal, run "which gtk-gnutella" to find where gtk-gnutella's binary is, "cd /etc/rc5/d", ln `which gtk-gnutella` S99gtk-gnutella"
<Dogfishguzzler> Thanks
<nagyv> Arelis: probably you should reconfigure X
<botch> hey there!
<andrew_mcardle> Arelis: try starting ubuntu in safe graphics mode
<Arelis> nagyv: how?
<Arelis> andrew_mcardle: how?
<bard1988_> im having trouble installing Vooodoo3 driver on ubunu 7.10
<botch> i just set up gutsy gibbon on a new machine (athlon x2 and stuff...)
<nagyv> Arelis: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<botch> and i can't get the sound working
<Dogfishguzzler> Thanks to you as well Zero
<botch> is there a issue with the current kernel 2.6.22-14 and my sound device?
<rgnr> dammit with ktorrent
<RoyK> hi
<botch> its: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio
<rgnr> hey ppl
<rgnr> who uses ktorrent here?
<RoyK> does anyone know if an ubuntu openoffice presentation exists available for free use?
<Bonster> wat u need?
<andrew_mcardle> Arelis: im not too sure, it is a kernel command line switch you have to set,
<RoyK> Bonster: a representation bragging about all the fancy stuff with ubuntu, obviously
<rgnr> Bonster: u?
<kylexy> 人好多呀
<bard1988_> Hello
<MWS43> does the 64bit version of 7.10 have ntfs write support? thanks
<RoyK> kylexy: språkbølle!
<Arelis> nagyv: tried that but it didnt work
<Bonster> rgnr: yea
<Tuplanolla> MWS43: yes it has
<bard1988_> iv just downloaded libglide3 and wanted to know what should i do next in order to install the Voodoo 3 graphic driver
<inspired> hi, I have problems with contrast, brightness and saturation while watching videos on gutsy. I've seen a few tickets mentioning this, but can't find the fix. I'm using the intel graphics driver. does anyone have a cure?
<MWS43> Tuplanolla:  is there any advantages to 64bit?
<Bonster> RoyK: yes is free
<nagyv> Arelis: are the 2 systems very different? couldn't you also switch the video cards? :)
<rgnr> Bonster:  cl
<bazhang> !cn | kylexy
<ubotu> kylexy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<andrew_mcardle> MWS43: works better on 64 bit processors
<RoyK> Bonster: where can I find the presentation? I'm talking about a document, presentation, not openoffice.org
<rgnr> Bonster:  say wtf is wrong with ktorrent
<Arelis> nagyv: yes they're very different. Do a reinstall?
<Arelis> would be for the better, methinks
<rgnr> Bonster:  when i close it to tray it stops uploading
<nagyv> A reinstall is the easy and brutal solution for sure.
<nagyv> Arelis: ^
<Bonster> rgnr: is it still on the icons list in the bar?
<bard1988_> Can anyone help me with the driver of voodoo 3?
<rgnr> Bonster:  yep
<BobSapp> anyone know why i cant burn dvds over 2gb in linux?
<zLinux> hi
<BobSapp> ubuntu gutsy
<rgnr> Bonster:  like it downloads but lowers upload to 1
<bard1988_> iv tried choosing the driver in "screens and graphics" but it keeps changing to VESA generic
<andrew_mcardle> BobSapp: perhaps try a different writing software
<zLinux> How to prevent Firefox from adding "www." and ".com" to the entered URL?   For example, if I enter localhost, it makes it www.localhost.com, how to prevent Firefox 2 from doing that on Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> bard1988_: vesa might be the best you can do on that old card
<andrew_mcardle> zLinux: perhaps type http://localhost
<bard1988_> Jack_Sparrow: iv read that people could use 2d acc and even 3d with some config
<IdleOne> zLinux: you can also change that seting in the Firefox prefferences
<Jack_Sparrow> bard1988_: what drivers are they using.. that card didnt have much ram ...
<alzamabar> How do I search a file/directory in the entire filesystem? I'm trying to use the Search functionality but it seems it only searches in my user folder
<Dogfishguzzler> find / -name file.you.want
<Tuplanolla> alzamabar: "locate" in terminal
<zLinux> IdleOne, where is the setting?
<alzamabar> Isn't there a graphical interface for this?
<IdleOne> zLinux: you need to look around , I dont remember exactly
<Dogfishguzzler> Command line is better for searching imo
<zLinux> IdleOne, ok
<alzamabar> k
<Dogfishguzzler> alzamabar: replace / with the directory you want to search, / will search everywhere
<Jack_Sparrow> bard1988_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18106.html  has some info.. edit xorg to max 16bit not 24 and max res is 1024x same as vesa
<Dogfishguzzler> And if your not root it will not show some fo the results so you might want to sudo find / -name file.you.want
<xoqrps> I'd appreciate if someone could help me enable my, ATI accelerated graphics driver. From restricted drivers.
<inspired> anyone else experiencing contrast, brightness and gamma problems watching videos in mplayer/totem with Xv on gutsy? I have an intel video card
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xoqrps> I don't understand Jack_Sparrow
<xoqrps> All it says on 7.10 is to sudo apt-get install the restricted-manager-kde
<xoqrps> which I already got, no?
<f00> ubotu does that guide work for a geforce 6800 also
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ConstyXIV> f00:  ubotu is a bot
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> didnt mean to link that twice
<nagyv> how to install flash in Firefox? nothing logical works!
<f00> lol i need some coffe i think
<f00> coffee*
<CaRtz> im currently browsing my synaptic package manager and its not showing xfce-desktop. how do it get it to be listed there so I can install it?
<ConstyXIV> nagyv: just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<IdleOne> CaRtz: xubuntu-desktop is the package you want
<andrew-m> CatRtz: or visit xfce's website
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: I'm on the howto/ATI page now. But all there is is a small command which says I already have R-manager.
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: Just a small point.. Ubuntu uses gnome.. kubuntu uses kde... if you follow those steps you will get your driver...  if you get an error, please post it in channel
<CaRtz> xubuntu-desktop isnt listed either, idleone
<CaRtz> andrew-m, ill do that now
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: I tried following these steps before, ended up with me re-installing ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: No need to reinstall... write this down...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: Ok done.
<Pirate_Hunter> just updated my ubuntu and now i received an error stating that gnome didn't start and my theme is different etc, is this like an update bug or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: That will let you edit your xorg if you get locked out of a gui
<xoqrps> That's what I did Jack before
<xoqrps> And I had to reinstall everything cause the entire computer gave me errors and didn't let me login
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: You can use that command when you cant login..
<kex> hello, i have problems with my virtual host in apache2. i get this when i start apache "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<xcst> hey
<xoqrps> Because there was like 50 diffrent things to answer to and I didn't know what their value to set them to, so I just did default.. Which apparently wasn't right
<xcst> i like to make my icons like this, like what is shown here
<xcst> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Darker+Ice?content=70611
<xcst> the icons on the bottom part
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: If all else fails, accept the defaults, but select the vesa driver and 1024 max res.
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: also .. people always seem to forget to properly identify their monitor including the v and h refresh rates,
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: further, there is no need to reinstall as you can run live and get help or edit your mounted drives xorg
<gidna> hi
<xoqrps> whenever I ask for help, you just point me to the ATI page.
<gidna> http://rafb.net/p/T667st53.html+
<gidna> http://rafb.net/p/T667st53.html
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: I cant help more as 1. I am just waking up... 2. I dont have an ati, and 3 I dont use Kubuntu-kde
<gidna> why the parameter in line 9 must be declared?
<xoqrps> I don't use Kubuntu either, I have ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> just updated my ubuntu and now i received an error stating that gnome didn't start and my theme is different etc, is this like an update bug or something?
<gidna> azz..
<gidna> wrong channel
<Toma-> xcst➔ that is a program called AWN dock. you can google it for more information
<xoqrps> OK Jack_Sparrow I tried to follow the page, E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules.generic
<xcst> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: <xoqrps> All it says on 7.10 is to sudo apt-get install the restricted-manager-kde
<xoqrps> On the page you posted, Jack_Sparrow
<xoqrps> There it says kde
<Administrator_> kylexy,
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules.generic
<Administrator_> kylexy
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: have you made any changes to your sources?
<xoqrps> Yes, main and min I belive.
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: Are you running gutsy, or an earlier version
<IdleOne> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.50 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<xoqrps> 7.10
<metac0m>  
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: I'm running 7.10 and from "Software Sources" I have main and universe
<kex> hello, i have problems with my virtual host in apache2. i get this when i start apache "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: did you run update after enabling them?
<NMaji1> Are there any tools in ubuntu to replay a series of keystrokes?
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: I think so, do you mean 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<jrib> NMaji1: xmacro is one
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: what happened when you went into system ... restricted drivers
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: The driver isn't enabled, so I try to enable it then it says
<NMajik> jrib: I'll check that out, thanks
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: The software source for the package
<xoqrps>    xorg-driver-fglrx
<xoqrps>  is not enabled.
<IdleOne> NMajik: apt-cache search macro should list several of them
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: use the pastebin to post both xorg and your source list
<jandem> hi, i want to install viewvc on ubuntu server, i have installed the viewvc-package, but i don't know what to do next
<jandem> any good howto's on this?
<jrib> NMajik: xnee is the other one I've heard of
<xoqrps> How do I access my source list?
<xoqrps> xorg is in etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes.
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: where do I find the source list?
<xoqrps> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IdleOne> sudo gedit /et/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<jrib> xoqrps: system -> administration -> software sources.  Or, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<riotkittie> xoqrps: /etc/apt/sources.list
<xoqrps> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: You will now find a copy on your desktop
<huhuti> how to change screen res from console?
<huhuti> how to change screen res from console?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<huhuti> sorry
<riotkittie> huhuti: X screen res? or console res?
<huhuti> console res
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: sourcelist: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47364/
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: brb.. first cup is ready...  morning ...jrib
<jrib> morning Jack
<riotkittie> you'll need to reboot. and add a vga=xxx to the kernel boot line in grub, or /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47366/
<riotkittie> vga=791 is 1024x768, for example
<huhuti> riotkittie tnx, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: it looks like most of your sources failed to verify and were commented out
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: I've only marked two sourcers via System - Something - Source something :P
<xoqrps> main and universe
<xcst> im trying to install awn and this came out
<xcst> http://pastebin.com/me830c9b
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:                   is an error....
<mnoir> kex - in detail what are you trying to set up?  do you have vhosts actualy defined?  Is the 'server-name' defined in your /etc/hosts file?
<xoqrps> Ok
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: Start by fixing your sources.
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, how if I may ask
<kane77> what if somebody made a keylogger that would log all the keys, wouldn't he then be able to get root accout (if he monitored stuff like sudo something and right after that there is in 90% password).. would something like that be possible...
<kane77> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: look up... easysource.. is one way.. or remove the # and try to get them to verify
<kex> mnoir, im following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-8c16bcd2517fa5b9fa35d616f00d3bb59e981373 and when i did the command "sudo a2dissite default && sudo a2ensite mysite" it stopped working
<mnoir> kex - sec
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: your default depth in your xorg is set to 24... per the link I saw it needs to be backed down..   also you do NOT have a single res listed..
<xoqrps> Jack_Sparrow: What on earth does that mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> kane77: No... the keylogger would need root..
<Jack_Sparrow> xoqrps: Sorry, I dont have the patience for this yet.  Please read the first link I gave you.  It talks about depth and max res.
<SEppl> www.google.de
<SEppl> www.google.at
<SEppl> lol
<kane77> Jack_Sparrow, I'm arguing with a guy on one forum and he's telling he made a linux virus :)
<xoqrps> Can someone who knows please just help me enable my graphic card?
<SEppl> google becomes mediaguerilla ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<fsckr> omg Jack_Sparrow LOL Xoqrps
<fsckr> LOL
<mnoir> kex - I am confused - httpd.conf is typically not used on an ubuntu system - did you find it empty when you started the mods?
<fsckr> someone who knows LOL
<l0llasdasd> Hey people, Visit and join http://www.vidvoter.com IT is an awesome site for Applications, E-books, Games, Movies and TV SHows! Please Visit! :)
<fsckr> kick that foo
<fsckr> spammer
<fsckr> :)
<f00> huh
<riotkittie> sigh.
<Moniker42> kane77, tell him to ahead and release it then and see how far it gets
<Jack_Sparrow> fsckr: No,
<fsckr> i was j/k
<f00> ah the other f00
<fsckr> hehe yea da udder one
<Jack_Sparrow> f00: not you  the other one
<riotkittie> sigh.
<l0llasdasd> faggs :)
<l0llasdasd> emos
<kane77> Moniker42, i'm not really sure if those guys are realy serious but it seems like making fun...
<riotkittie> jrib is my hero.
<Jack_Sparrow> fsckr: I tried to help him/her...  I really did
<fsckr> yea i know and I was giggling at what he said could someone help me that knows LOL
<fsckr> i know you know :)
<kex> mnoir - httpd.conf? i just followed the wiki until it said "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<fsckr> they just dont understand that google is your friend
<Jack_Sparrow> fsckr: thanks..
<SpookyET> Hello
<fsckr> and there is a ton if howtos and info for ubuntu way more than any distro that I have seen
<riotkittie> yes, but this isnt #ubuntu-haygogoogleit
<mnoir> kex - ok - the short ansewr is that any server name declared in the apache2 config needs to be resolvable, hence, for local ones, probably declared in /etc/hosts
<fsckr> no riotkittie but they should at least try to
<fsckr> how else are you going to learn
<SpookyET> my / partition is full. I had about 50 megs left yesterday on it. now, it's full. no config file can take 50 megs. How can I give a search command to see all files that were created on / yesteday?
<fsckr> hmm thats odd SpookyET
<kex> mnoir - so how do i solve my problem? :s sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> riotkittie: I showed him what was wrong and what he needed to change.. he didnt want to hear it...
<mnoir> kex - it is too noisy here - PM?
<Kragnerac> Ubuntu
<huhuti> !paste
<huhuti> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SpookyET> fsckr: yeah, it is. i have separate partitions for / /boot /home /tmp /usr /var
<jrib> SpookyET: you can't since creation time is not stored
<SpookyET> I'm trying to figure out how / got full.
<fsckr> which partition are you refering to?
<mrtimdog> How can I shrink the standard console font? (The font used by getty, no X here).
<fsckr> oh /
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> SpookyET: 50 megs isnt much free these days...  burn var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or dvd to make room
<fsckr> hmm
<kex> mnoir, i pmed you
<jrib> SpookyET: you can see all the files that got modified though.  use find with -mtime
<m_tadeu> I'm getting this error when I connect a bluetooth dongle http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47369/
<riotkittie> yea, 50MB free is nuts. what are your partition sizes?
<SpookyET> Jack_Sparrow:  /var has its own partition
<mnoir> kex - lol I have forgotten how to do pm :)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Kragnerac> nmap
<nagyv> ConstyXIV: installing all the restricted things didn't help neither
<fsckr> SpookyET, try this maybe this will help you.  I dont know the commands http://www.glindra.org/doc/filespec.html
<mnoir> kex - i just tried to  open a chat session to you
<fsckr> SpookyET, or this site....http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=MContent&pageid=31
<kex> mnoir - it worked
<mnoir> it?
<mnoir> pm or apache?
<kex> mnoir, pm
<SpookyET> Is there an ext3 extensions that stores creation time?
<mnoir> kex - join channel #kexmn
<onats_> i'd like to implement a firewall for my network.. does anyone have any suggestion on where to start?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Jack_Sparrow> onats_: Is this for home or a business?
<onats_> jack_sparrow, home, initially
<Locksm> regarding setting of partitions, anything i should be specially aware of? i mean, i know how to fiddle around with partitions at least, tried that before, but in 7.10 gutsy gib, is there a special setup that is preferred regarding speed, effictivity, security, and overall management of files ?
<huhuti> riotkittie? are you there? where in menu.lst goes vga=791
<Jack_Sparrow> onats_: Are you needing to open a port for something in particular?
<Locksm> i know there are /root /boot and a ton of other partition ways, just wondering if its enough with a ext3, and a fat 32 to work between OS
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: make a second partition for /home
<onats_> jack_sparrow, i have some services which i plan to open up, when i'm out of the house.. but basically what i need is something which blocks anything malicious...
<onats_> jack_sparrow, not exactly an expert with security concepts..
<Locksm> Jack_Sparrow: so 3 partitions, 1 for /root 1 for /home and one for fat 32?
<Jack_Sparrow> onats_: you can test the default iptables setup by going to grc.com and running shields up scan
<aguitel> anyone use cnr ?
<moutyum> annybody get success with ati opensource drivers for dualhead cards and xrandr on 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: that is how mine are  except for the ugh..XP
<Locksm> i know i know, mockering is allowed, im an addict to windows os, trying to break it by going to the ubuntu way
<onats_> jack_sparrow, what does it test? my pc, or my network/router security?
<Locksm> but, then again flexibility isnt a stupid item
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: if you have lots of extra space add an ext3 at the end for backups
<Jack_Sparrow> onats_: It scans ports for vulnerabilities
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: I wasnt mocking you... I use XP to pay the bills..
<chazco> Anyone here using Unison? How reliable is it? Any quirks that i should know about? (syncing a USB stick + hdd folder)
<psych> is ubuntu slower than debian?
<aguitel> anyone use click 'n run ?
<ConstyXIV> can you fsck a NTFS drive from ubuntu?
<Locksm> Jack_Sparrow: Lets say space is not a probelm for the time beeing.. Just in theory, what kind of partition table would you make, and please make a notation about how many gb youd assign to each. Im thinking ill prob download a ton of proggies, try to add a lot of eyecandy, mess around with the unix etc etc... Sort of to get to know it better..
<Locksm> Jack_Sparrow: the mocking issue were only meant as a joke ;)
<Locksm> ironi..
<onats_> jack_sparrow, what about anonymity over internet?
<onats_> jack_sparrow, how do i achieve this?
<onats_> arrrrr
<Jack_Sparrow> onats_: I cant help you there, it isnt a ubuntu issue...
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: Ok..  gimme a sec
<wols_> onats_: use tor. but that's only a beginning
<wols_> true anonymity is _hard_
<onats_> !tor
<ubotu> #ubuntu and related channels prohibit access from proxy servers due to a high level of abuse. Project cloaks allowed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Locksm> Jack_Sparrow: take all the time you need, your free to pm me with it :D
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<Locksm> Jack_Sparrow: im in no rush here :D
<onats_> wols, thanks.. reading up
<onats_> wols, can i pm you regarding tor?
<esteth_> !hardy | esteth
<ubotu> esteth: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SpookyET> What does the /sys directory do?
<Ximal> anyone here know how to set your trashbin to secure shred trash files upon emptying your trash bin ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: make your xp whatever it needs...  mine is about 100 gig...  100 for fat32, 50 for ub, 2 swap, 100 for /home and another 100 for grins and giggles.  that is this machine..
<Locksm> Jack_Sparrow: i already got the xp installation coverd, sitting in xp atm.. However the space issue, might be a problem in reality then "laugh". ill prob have around 150-75gb total to divert out on partitions
<kiyoshi_wolf> anyone know how to turn off the line in switch ? it got enabled and now i cant shut it off and my mic doesnt work now
<Locksm> Jack_Sparrow: Thx for the measurement, now i got a line to go after though :P
<kiyoshi_wolf> it wont let me uncheck it
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: np...  I have tons of space on these
<Locksm> Jack_Sparrow: when u say 50 for ub, what does that mean
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: 20 for ub  20 for home and 10 for spare
<Ximal> anyone ?
<XaTri1> Hi'
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: 20 for ub  as in ubuntu install
<XaTri1> How can i set the speed of the fan on my ATI card ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: give yourself 3 20 gig exts plus your fat32
<Locksm> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so when i install items, if i make a ub, home and fat32 partition, where do they go?
<Guest48527> hi,I have installed windows xp on a second partition after ubuntu.Now I need to reinstall the grub boot loader.can you help me please ? thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: you are limited to 4 primary so you will end up with an extended partition.  Keep ubuntu down next to XP..  grub hates you moving partitons below UB...
<jrib> !grub > Guest48527 (read the private message from ubotu)
<onats_> jack_sparrow, you there? i tested shields up, but i failed on icmp reply...
<Guest48527> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> onats_: that isnt a big deal, but you can use firestarter to stop that..
<robinsrin> does 7.1 support usb modem?
<huhuti> how to configure menu.lst to boot debian at a higher console res?
<onats_> jack_sparrow, my router has an option to block anonymous wan requests.. would this be enough?
<mirak> how can I mount a initrd mage ?
<SpookyET> I figured out how my / got full
<SpookyET> It was google desktop.
<ubuntu> Hi all. I'm installing Ubuntu from the alternate disc, and it got far, but it has stopped saying "Please put the disk with label "Ubuntu_7.10_Gutsy_Gibbon_  - Release i386" in station "/dev/cdrom" and press enter". But... it's already in there, and i can't eject the disk to put it in another drive. Can anyone help me?
<SpookyET> it installed itself in /opt instead of /usr
<zylmak> hello is there a way i can umount /home?
<SpookyET> /opt is not a symlink to /usr/local, how can I fix that?
<magnetron> ubuntu: try just hitting enter. and change your nick please
<Arelis> magnetron: then it displays it again
<xcst> how do i autolaunch AWN at startup?
<Arelis> magnetron: then it displays that same error again
<robinsrin> does 7.1 support usb modem?
<huhuti> how to configure menu.lst to boot at a higher console res?
<kiyoshi_wolf> there must be someone who knows how to disable the line in switch :( its a real problem for me
<esteth_> xcst: Preferences -> sessions
<xcst> what will i put in the command?
<Arelis> Hi all. I'm installing Ubuntu from the alternate disc, and it got far, but it has stopped saying "Please put the disk with label "Ubuntu_7.10_Gutsy_Gibbon_  - Release i386" in station "/dev/cdrom" and press enter". But... it's already in there, and i can't eject the disk to put it in another drive. Can anyone help me? And yes i've pressed enter, but then it just shows the same error again
<xcst> esteth_, what will i put in the command
<Arelis> Anyone?
<kiyoshi_wolf> noone?
<kiyoshi_wolf> crap :(
<unimatrix9> hi
<nagyv> Arelis: could you repeat your question.
<riotkittie> Arelis: do you have two drives, by any chance?
<Arelis> Hi all. I'm installing Ubuntu from the alternate disc, and it got far, but it has stopped saying "Please put the disk with label "Ubuntu_7.10_Gutsy_Gibbon_  - Release i386" in station "/dev/cdrom" and press enter". But... it's already in there, and i can't eject the disk to put it in another drive. Can anyone help me? And yes i've pressed enter, but then it just shows the same error again
<Arelis> nagyv: there
<Arelis> riotkittie: yes
<Cherubael> Hey, can anyone help me configure grub to pick up my windows partition? My setup is a little more complicated than usual...
<riotkittie> wait a second. are you installing or upgrading?
<knoppix> test
<unimatrix9> Arelis , as i said in the other channel you could do this : disconnect the drive you dont use , boot from cdrom, check cdrom for bad errors, install ubuntu if all goes wel, and later connect the drive after install
<Cherubael> I've got Ubuntu at the start of the disk, installed over a Vista installation. Vista boot picked up XP on a second partition on the same disk, but ubuntu doesn't
<Cherubael> I've already tried editing menu.lst with the correct partition references, but it doesn't work
<gvsa123> i'm administering a ubuntu desktop with multiple users. one administrator account which me, another desktop user (a trusted user) and a limited user account for guest users... i installed gspca drivers on my account but i saw that the webcam doesn't work on the guest account (haven't tried the desktop user). how can i configure it so that guests can use my webcam on gyachi for yahoo
<mirak> what is the package containing ls cp and such, I did an horrible mistaque
<mirak> mistake
<knoppix> #hurtz
<m_tadeu> anyone? I'm getting this error when I connect a bluetooth dongle. here's the log messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47369/
<jrib> gvsa123: check the groups you are in that they are not in
<Guest48527> dear jrib,I have recovered the grub,I see all the partition but If I try to hit enter on "Ubuntu 7.10" I get the message "error 17.Cannot mount selected partition",If I try to run windows partition I get "error 13: invalid or unsupported executable file"
<Cherubael> Guest48527: I get that second error too... I'm checking out the forums atm
<Guest48527> ;(
<jrib> Guest48527: check that menu.lst is pointing to the right partition
<Guest48527> Can I see the menu.lst booting with the live cd ? thanks
<Morydd> how can I prevent resolv.conf being overwritten by my dhcp client?
<fsckr> im having a problem with the flash plugin.  It is installed but everytime a page comes up that uses flash the install missing plugins comes up.
<gvsa123> jrib: and make them part of that group? won't this also give them privileges they shouldn't have?
<huhuti> riotkittie, I cant seem to figure out how to configure menu.lst to boot to higher res. help?
<jrib> Guest48527: yes, just mount your partition.  Though you can also just hit 'e' at the grub menu and it will let you edit the lines it is going to boot
<Guest48527> thanks
<jrib> gvsa123: which groups are you in that they are not in?
<FrankLakatos> How do i download ssh? the apt-get for "ssh" and "openssh-server" say that they are missing/obsoleted?
<jrib> gvsa123: or... do you know the device that corresponds to the cam?
<jrib> FrankLakatos: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install openssh-server'
<Hoxzer> Nautilus doesn't seem to be able to open video files with gmplayer if they have spaces. I think it is because Nautilus replaces spaces with "%20" which gmplayer doesn't understand
<onats_> wols, is firestarter for a single machine, or will it work for my whole network?
<Hoxzer> How can I tell it not and use "\ " instead ?
<gvsa123> jrib: they aren't part of any group that i am part of... should i add them to the group corresponding to my login name?
<Guest48527> thanks jrib,all right now
<Diego-Luiz> onats, i think if your machine is the proxy ou router it will works for all
<gvsa123> jrib: i get the device with lsusb?
<gvsa123> jrib: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 041e:401a Creative Technology, Ltd
<Guest48527> bye
<jrib> Hoxzer: you can have nautilus open it with a script instead that mangles the path in whatever way you want and then opens gmplayer.  Though I have not come across this problem...
<jrib> gvsa123: nope that's not what I meant
<jrib> (so just list the groups)
<onats_> diego-luiz, i have a stand-alone router... and no proxy.. i'm looking for a way to have a centralized firewall...
<Diego-Luiz> onats,  you can configure your router to be a firewall.. it's a simple one(like d-link)?
<jrib> Hoxzer: hmm, I can confirm that behavior here.  Strangely, regular mplayer does not have the same problem
<onats> diego-luiz, its on dd-wrt
<roll> hi all, I'm trying to install ubuntu in parallels (mac os x), but cannot start X. Is it possible to start the installation without X?
<mirak> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<gvsa123> jrib: how do i list the groups?
<jrib> gvsa123: 'groups'
<mirak> too bad there is no rollback possible on linux ^^
<Diego-Luiz> Can't you configure it?
<Diego-Luiz> gvsa123, cat /etc/group
<mirak> roll: you need an alternate CD
<gvsa123> jrib: thanks... one more command discovered... girard adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<Diego-Luiz> or groups xD
<mirak> roll: alternate install image
<mirak> iso
<jrib> gvsa123: now do the same for the user that can't access the cam
<roll> mirak: thanks. will give it a try
<SpookyET> Should /opt be a directory or symlink to /usr/local?
<gvsa123> jrib: 'user' ?
<jrib> SpookyET: no
<jrib> gvsa123: are you using ubuntu?
<SpookyET> jrib: no what?
<gvsa123> jrib: yep
<FrankLakatos> sudo apititude: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47378/
<mirak> is there a way to have a list of all installed packages so I can reinstall all of them in one shot with apt-get ?
<jrib> gvsa123: so you changed his group to 'users'?
<gvsa123> jrib: user : girard adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip plugdev scanner fuse
<jrib> gvsa123: oh, his name is user :)
<gvsa123> jrib: the login for the guest accoutn is user
<gvsa123> jrib: yeah... didn't get creative with that... lol
<Condoulo> oooo.... Morning Coffee. :P
<jrib> gvsa123: ok... so maybe "video" group is what he needs?
<mirak> what is the package with ls command and such ?
<onats> diego-luiz, what do you mean?
<gvsa123> jrib: oh.. that makes sense... :)
<jrib> mirak: coreutils
<soulrider> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<jrib> FrankLakatos: this is not the full command
<Diego-Luiz> onats, i can configure my router in office to be a firewall
<Carburo> hello!
<Carburo> new entry here :)
<soulrider> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mirak> jrib: my system is deb anyway, tar doesn't work either ...
<bob1219> I'm trying to make a diskless box and I have used a CF to IDE adapter but it didn't work well.  Anyone have any luck with the SD to IDE adapters?
<jrib> mirak: umm, what did you do?
<mirak> jrib: is there a static compiled version of LS TAR and all coreutils ?
<bob1219> Or maybe you know of a place where I can read a review or a forum?
<pigloo> bonsoir :)
<jrib> FrankLakatos: do you understand what you need to do?
<mirak> jrib: something like cat initrd.img | cpio > something
<gvsa123> jrib: whooops... i can't find the 'video' group in the gui, but i see it in the commandline.. how do i add them via terminal? it's not chgrp isn't it?
<jrib> mirak: heh...
<jrib> gvsa123: sudo adduser USER GROUP
<mirak> jrib: problem is that it's ppc binaries. I could have survived with x86 binaries
<mirak> lol
<mirak> jrib: is there a way so I can save the list of all my installed packages ?
<FrankLakatos> jrib -> no, this is my first day at linux or terminal (please just baby me if you can). I'm not sure how to open the source.list . i'm in the directory no prob
<mirak> with dpkg command
<rafaelsoaresbr> !mdf2iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdf2iso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uncommon> where can I find the roadmap for the new ubuntu release?
<rafaelsoaresbr> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jim288> Hi all. got a prob. when I try to start synaptic I get:
<jim288> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<jim288> E: Error occurred while processing git-svn (NewVersion1)
<jim288> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<jim288> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<jim288> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jim288> help???
<jrib> !paste | jim288
<ubotu> jim288: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rafaelsoaresbr> how do I to use mdf2iso?
<weltochzi> hi! Does anyone know where to find information about enabling Vertical Sync on X on ubuntu 7.10 ? those elastan windows look kinda ripped apart at 54Hz (LCD)
<foobar> hi, I still can't find a solution: the microphone on my ibm t60 doesn't work. But I can listen to the music anyway
<gvsa123> jrib: done... i'll check it out... but one more... i checked the man for adduser... if adduser USER GROUP adds the USER to a GROUP, how does addgroup work?
<jrib> uncommon: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-boston-2007/+roadmap though this is better asked in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> gvsa123: same.  Though you can also do 'adduser USER' to create a group or 'addgroup GROUP' to create a group
<foobar> any idea?
<jim288> Lets try that again. when i try to start synaptic i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47381/
<jim288> better?
<jrib> !please > foobar (read the private message from ubotu)
<rafaelsoaresbr> how do I to list /dev/ttyUBS*?
<jrib> rafaelsoaresbr: 'ls /dev/ttyUBS*' ?
<gvsa123> jrib: so addgroup JRIB GVSA123 adds another group named JRIB and adds the user GVSA123 to that group? it's just the other way around?
<uncommon> <weltochzi> : you can do that modifying the xorg.conf but you have to know your monitor's vertical/horizontal freq...
<Locksm> !info Gparted LiveCD
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<weltochzi> uncommon: thank you, I'll dig into that right away
<uncommon> <weltochzi> : if you have nvidia card you can do so by typing "nvidia-settings"
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rafaelsoaresbr> jrib, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> there is the link to the livecd
<jrib> gvsa123: no, iirc, addgroup USER GROUP works the same: adds USER to GROUP
<Locksm> thx
<foobar> jrib: all right
<weltochzi> uncommon: yes I do, checking that...
<gvsa123> jrib: also, i still dont' have flash plugin install in FF for their accounts... but there seems to be a problem with the plugin finder and i have to install it manually. i did this already with my account. but in their case to be able to do so within their account i have to sudo su first?
<uncommon> weltochzi : be sure also to install the latest driver for your card :D
<gvsa123> jrib: iirc?
<foobar> my question is: I can't get my microphone on ibm t60 worked on ubuntu 7.10. But I can listen to the music anyway...
<jrib> gvsa123: if you install flash to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/, they will get flash.  iirc == if I recall correctly
<rafaelsoaresbr> jrib, I want to list that devices, -> file or dir does not exist
<jrib> rafaelsoaresbr: then they don't exist
<chazco> Anyone syncing a WM5 device with Gusty?
<weltochzi> uncommon: with synaptic ? or from other sites like nvidia.com ? because I think I've all the updates done and I am using the nvidia driver that's restricted:)
<Locksm> i presume that by it beeing a livecd, ill have to make it into a disc, and burn it out in order to use it :D
<jrib> rafaelsoaresbr: you can't list something that does not exist.  Maybe I am misunderstanding what you want?
<chazco> Anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<jim288> No one??? synaptic goes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47381/   when I try to start it, plz help
<gvsa123> jrib: i see... i'll check it out... i just remembered you were the one that helped me out with the flash on my account.. thanks again... :) i'll check back.
<uncommon> <weltochzi> : ofcourse through synaptic... it is best to install from the repo because it is better supported
<Kamilion> Is it possible to use specific packages from hardy in gutsy without switching to hardy? I'm looking to upgrade PulseAudio from 0.9.6 to 0.9.8.
<jrib> gvsa123: if you installed to ~/.mozilla/plugins/, just move the files to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ and it should "just work"
<ffm> !backports | Kamilion
<ubotu> Kamilion: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<weltochzi> uncommon: thank you so much, I've found Sync to VBlank which was enabled and Sync to VBlank on display device(blitter stuff) which I just enabled, hope this works
<uncommon> <weltochzi> : have you found the correct h/v freq of your monitor yet? or have u tried invoking the "nvidia-settings"
<Kamilion> Thanks ffm. Appreciate it.
<ffm> Kamilion: no problem.
<ffm> What file system is ideal for USB flash drives?
<uncommon> ffm : fat32
<weltochzi> uncommon: yes, invoked nvidia-settings :) not yet found the correct h-v freqs but I could select 60Hz in nvidia-settings hope that's enough
<erUSUL> ffm: the default fat so you can use it everywhere
<uncommon> ffm : you can have anything thoug but fat32 is supported anywhere on the platform without any drivers
<foobar> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<uncommon> weltochzi : hope it helps...
<ffm> uncommon: what about something that is more unixy, like case sensitive, and no defragging.
<erUSUL> ffm: ext2
<Kamilion> Sweet, exactly what I was looking for, ffm... Finally, after 3 months of using ubuntu, I can get back to installing newer versions of applications like I did with portage in Gentoo. I *REALLY* appreciate it, ffm, thank a bunch.
<weltochzi> uncommon: yes it does so far :) I think; thanks alot, I'll be rebooting now...byee
<uncommon> weltochzi : btw.. before you do anything messy with your config besure to back your xorg.conf by renaming like so "xorgMMDDYYYY.conf" just to besure
<ffm> Kamilion: Glad I could help.
<ffm> erUSUL: Thanks.
<Kamilion> Ooh, now I can get ruby on rails 1.2.5 to match my gentoo server instead of 1.2.4 in gutsy.... Hooray!
<weltochzi> uncommon: ok
<jramsey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> uncommon: make a copy of xorg.. not just rename it ?
<Kamilion> Cheers, I've got installing to do. Thanks!
<uncommon> <ffm> : you can have any *nix
<jramsey> cmd pls to display my version of ubuntu?
<PriceChild> jramsey, lsb_release -a
<ffm> jramsey: cat /etc/issue
<jim288> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jramsey> ty all
<uncommon> <Jack_Sparrow> : sorry ... my head thinks a lot faster that my hand can type :D
<Jack_Sparrow> uncommon: np...
<weltochzi> Jack_Sparrow: so, if I rename it, some program will recreate it? like nvidia-settings?
<gvsa123> jrib: i tried navigating to the flash directory and used ./flashxxx but since that wasn't root, it prompted to install in my /home, so i tried sudo, but it won't accept the paths: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins nor /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or /usr/lib/mozilla
<dav1> hi, both of my gusty boxes have started playing all videos in gray scale in totem and vlc, any ideas?
<foobar> jim288: hi, saw your msg. How can I help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47381/
<ffm> gvsa123: Have you tried using the flash in the repos?
<jrib> gvsa123: what is the output of 'ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/'?
<jim288> dont know what to do, cant start synaptic, just get that
<gvsa123> ffm: from the plugin finder in FF?
<phenom> Guys, what is Ubuntus default /tmp size when partitioning the drive at install?
<Jack_Sparrow> weltochzi: just pointing out that you needed to have a good copy...  however you do it..
<ffm> gvsa123: yeah. Or Add/Remove...
<gvsa123> jrib: ls: /home/girard/mozilla/plugins: No such file or directory
<uncommon> weltochzi : it means back xorg.conf first before doing anything ....
<jrib> gvsa123: where is flash installed for your user?
<gvsa123> ffm: it says that it installed, but it doesn't work
<jrib> gvsa123: wait, you forgot the . in ".mozilla"
<gvsa123> jrib: Mozilla installation directory  = /home/girard/.mozilla
<Jack_Sparrow> weltochzi: as an example  this line will make a copy on your desktop  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<jrib> gvsa123: what is the output of 'ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/'?
<[gloom]> hi there
<uncommon> if i have problems... ( personal problems not technical problems ) i go straight to this channel... it really help me relax a bit
<gvsa123> jrib: total 7944
<gvsa123> -rwxr-xr-x 1 girard girard 8119784 2007-12-07 14:59 libflashplayer.so
<[gloom]> has anyone managed to get working the multimedia keyboard in a Acer5920G??
<wlcsw> u
<jrib> gvsa123: sudo mv ~/.mozilla/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<jim288> foobar: ideas?
<dav1>  hi, both of my gusty boxes have started playing all videos in gray scale in totem and vlc, any ideas? anyone??
<jrib> gvsa123: ack, I mean: sudo mv ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<foobar> jim288: how bout trying dpkg --get-selections ?
<foobar> jim288: what did you see?
<jim288> lots of stuff, pasting
<gvsa123> jrib: oh that makes sense to me too... :) so it's only making the right files available in the right directories in linux for them to work huh?
<hairulfr> Hey all, any f you know why a perfectly working VPN connection would start giving me VPN connect failure? I have noticed that when i connect from windows the connection process takes a lot longer, but still works, from *nix there is no go. Unfortunately my Mac is broken so can't test there. I can easily ping the vpn.
<jrib> gvsa123: yes
<foobar> jim288: just kind of suspect the source.list is corrupted or something. Not really sure...
<brobostigon> this is my pproblem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634992, any ideas
<foobar> jim288: or at least one of the repo is corrupted.
<jramsey> so i installed flashplugin-nonfree via synaptic, restarted firefox and flash still won't play with msg: express install is not supported by this verison of the Flash Player; any ideas
<gvsa123> jrib: this exactly the same with the nautilus scripts... i'll login using the limited accoutn and check back... thanks again... :) :) :)
<jim288> foobar: Got now idea what this means http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47383/
<jrib> jramsey: the flashplugin-nonfree package is currently not working because adobe posted a new version and the package has not been update yet.  Best to grab the tar.gz from adobe and install it manually to ~/.mozilla/plugins/ for now
<jramsey> jrib, expand the tar in the plugins folder and it shoudl work?
<jrib> jramsey: yes, you just need the .so
<foobar> jim288: this is the list of software packages that have been installed in your OS.
<jramsey> jrib, i'll try now brb
<jim288> foobar: how does this help me??
<wazeem> hello is there a wireless support channel?
<jrib> wazeem: this one
<wazeem> k, jrib can you help me sort out my wireless connection probs
<wazeem> first i had issues with the driver so i used ndiswrapper to fix it and the internet worked
<foobar> jim288: ok, can you open /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jrib> wazeem: I do not know anything about wireless, but I will send you the documentation.  Best to just state your issue or ask your question in a single to the channel
<jrib> !wifi > wazeem (read the private message from ubotu)
<wazeem> then i restarted the comp and it stopped working or responding at all
<wazeem> someone here told me the command sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and that fixed it again
<jramsey> jrib, is the folder /usr/lib/mozilla or /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox? i have both folders
<wazeem> but when i restarted it stopped. but this time the sudo modprobe command dont work either
<jrib> j
<jrib> jramsey: neither, you want ~/.mozilla/plugins/ unless you know why you do not want it :)
<dav1> wazeem: have you tried installing windows 95, it better than ubuntu..
<jim288> fobbar:sure it goes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47389/
<jramsey> jrib, am running the install script; do i just want to copy the .so file?
<wazeem> lol what?
<primary> Hello. What is the best way for someone on Ubuntu and someone on Windows to share files?
<jrib> jramsey: yes, that will work
<jrib> wazeem: ignore him...
<wazeem> dav1: what has windows 95 got to do with the problem
<Diego-Luiz> primary, i use my webserver xD
<dfgas> k i installed vista and i lost grub, right now i am on the 7.04 live cd chrooted into my 7.10 install. how do i install grub again
<xoqrps> I have an ATI accelerated graphics driver, should I use vesa then?
<gvsa123> jrib: everything works great!
<xoqrps> As I can see i i have a M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600] should I then use vesa as my graphic?
<xoqrps> I wish to have higher resolution
<xoqrps> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wols_> xoqrps: vesa or fglrx are your only choices
<wols_> xoqrps: then you need fglrx
<xoqrps> wols_: I think I have fglrx right now
<wols_> xoqrps: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xoqrps> wols_:  But I know from before I used vesa, and like max I can have right now is 1400x900 or atleast near those numbers.
<phoenix__> does anybody know how to associate apt protocol to firefox?
<xoqrps> wols_: Yeah it's fglrx
<jah_dread> har en fråga om Gutsy, hur fungerar ATI-Radeon-korten där? I Feisty var det ibland ett jävla strul.
<wols_> phoenix__: there is no apt protocol
<xoqrps> wols_: Any idea if I can somehow get higher resolution?
<wols_> xoqrps: yes it can do higher. higher than vesa for sure
<jramsey> jrib, that works; txs for ur help
<xoqrps> Yeah but 1400x900 is the highest I can do with fglrx
<nagyv> How can I find out the origins of my keyboard shortcuts? I have for example 0xa1 under the settings, but I have no idea which button this might be! (And I can't see many special buttons on my laptop.)
<jrib> jramsey: no problem
<wols_> xoqrps: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xoqrps> wols_: I'm to new to reconfigure that myself.
<xoqrps> wols_: I've tried it once or twice, and once it ended up with me having to reinstall my computer :;p
<gvsa123> jrib: so if i want all users to have the same plugins as i do (for ease of use of FF), but i don't want some of their plugins in my account (for security like foxfilter) i can do sudo mv ~/.mozilla/plugins/* /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?
<mrtimdog> nagyv: Try 'xev' in a terminal in an X session.
<wols_> xoqrps: just backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gvsa123> jrib: or should it be *.*?
<xoqrps> wols_: How do I backup and, restore to the backup?
<xoqrps> wols_: I'm quite new to ubuntu, and linux
<jrib> gvsa123: well plugins are things like flash, java, and a movie player.  Is foxfilter an extension?
<wols_> xoqrps: by copying the file to somewhere else and copying back if needed
<xoqrps> wols_: Ok, but how do I import it later?
<gvsa123> jrib: oh yeah... i believe so... then that would be a different case altogether?
<Seeb> hey
<phoenix__> wols_: really, when I type in firefox apt://program_name browser answers with: firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because there's no a program associated with this protocol (apt)
<wols_> as i said: by copying it back
<foobar> jim288: can u try to comment out line 53?
<Seeb> my computer hangs when it tries "Setting up java-common (0.26ubuntu1) ...". Does anybody know what the problem could be?
<xoqrps> wols_: Should I copy it via the terminal? Cause that I do not know how to do
<wols_> phoenix__: there is no protocol apt://. which program would you want to use with it?
<wols_> xoqrps: yes. man cp
<jrib> gvsa123: yeah, it's probably best to just set that up by account
<nagyv> mrtimdog: I tried it already, but it just gives me decimal codes. Are these the same codes in hex?
<xoqrps> Ok
<torpor> hi
<gvsa123> jrib: you mean install the extensions one by one?
<RCOMALTA> hi
<jim288> foobar:sry am an idiot, what should i do??
<torpor> can anyone help me - i've just installed ubuntu 7.10 freshly and now need to get my intel pro/wireless (211b) card working .. i hear this is ar estricted driver, is there an easy/painless way to get it workin in ubuntu?
<gvsa123> wols_: i got firestarter to work by commenting out  #Defaults !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn and adding  Defaults !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn,env_reset,env_keep+="DISPLAY HOME XAUTHORIZATION"
<mrtimdog> nagyv:  It should give the hex too: eg. (keysym 0x6a, j)
<xoqrps> wols_: cp --backupp[/etc/X11/xorg.conf] ?
<phoenix__> wols: I just want use apturl , and it can be used typing in firfox address bar this-----> apt://(and here the program name)
<nagyv> mrtimdog: thx, I see it now!
<syndr0> wow thats awesome. cs 1.6 runs better through wine then windows 200
<syndr0> lol
<gvsa123> jrib: so extensions don't work like the plugins where you just move the file to the right folder?
<jrib> gvsa123: well extensions are a little trickier.  You can see that you have a default profile in ~/.mozilla/firefox/.  That is where extensions end up, but I'm not sure it is a simple case of just copying something over.  You can play with it I guess, but I don't know exactly how it works
<foobar> jim288: well, you just open /etc/apt/sources.list, and comment out line 53, meaning you put this // in front of that line
<phoenix__> wols: but firefox says there's no program associated
<jim288> kk
<wols_> phoenix__: it cannot since there is no program that understands this "apt://" protocol of yours. end of story
<wols_> and firefox will say the same when your do stuffphoenixmadeupinhisbrain://blah
<xoqrps> How do you change the opacity on your terminal window or the style? :;P
<gvsa123> jrib: yeah... i checked the files of ~/.mozilla/firefox and there's one file with a little padlock icon.. so i guess permission problems might be encountered with simple moving of files and directories...
<foobar> compiz ;)
<antonio__> ciao
<syndr0> how can i see a list of channels?
<Lorenz> hi guys, my update manager just froze. how can I solve
<ferronica> is there any 3Dmark related application available in ubuntu 7.10 gnome ?
<jim288> foobar and then??
<gumby600m> I have an intel macbook.  I installed OSX/Leopard.  Restarted to the Gusty LiveCD and installed.  Restarted again to a black screen.   I noticed here [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro/SantaRosa] that I was supposed to install boot camp.  What can I do besides restarting the whole process (i.e. reinstalling Leopard)?
<foobar> syndr0: /list, but don't do that
<wazeem> my wireless internet is not working it doesnt pick up networks or conect on manual input
<syndr0> lol y
<wazeem> can some please help
<antonio__> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi ad aprire un file .sda ?
<syndr0> too may to list
<syndr0> ?
<nagyv> !it | antonio__
<ubotu> antonio__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<foobar> jim288: can you open synaptic pkg mnger now?
<gvsa123> jrib: plus it's not simply one file per extension. not like plugins.. so i guess there are some configurations being done during installations... hmmm... well it's not that hard to install them manually for each account though... i was looking for ways to automate the process... imaging if you had to do this with more accounts...
<antonio__> ciao grazie
<DM|> Im in the market for a pocket PC, anyone know a good one with linux support ( or one that runs linux )
<jim288> foobar: nope, I was supposed to write // in fron right
<jrib> gvsa123: #firefox on freenode or on mozilla's server might have a good suggestion
<gvsa123> oh they have that... lol... i'll login and post back if i get something...
<brobostigon> dmj: the nokia n810 is a pda that runs linux.
<DM|> ty
<xoqrps> I did this command: gnome-terminal --working-directory=%f --geometry=75x25+350+205
<xoqrps> How do I redo it? :)
<foobar> jim288: yup, you need to prepend line 53 with //, and save that file then.
<SpookyET> Tracker sucks (at least the version that comes with 7.10), Beagle is a resource hungry whore, not to mention, slow as hell (nice GUI, though), and Strigi has no Gtk client. The only option, is to install Google Desktop Search for Linux, which isn't that great. It doesn't give relevant results and takes 2 hours to index what Tracker indexes in 10 minutes.
<DM|> brobostigon: but can it run ubuntu :P
<xoqrps> wols_: Any idea about what I just said? :S
<uncommon> SpookyET : i second that
<brobostigon> no dmj, i dont think so
<wazeem> so nobody know about wireless setup in ubuntu then :P
<DM|> wazeem what huh?
<foobar> wazeen: what's the model of your wireless card again?
<wazeem> basically i cant see any networks or connects
<ferronica> is there any 3Dmark related application available in ubuntu 7.10 gnome ?
<jim288> did but now it says : E: Type '//deb' is not known on line 53 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list  so I guess i fucked it up somehow
<wazeem> my model is a belkin wirless usb using the rt2500usb driver
<wazeem> i already used ndiswrapper (which worked) but after restart stopped
<foobar> jim288: alrite, you can delete the whole line then
<wazeem> then i used the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and it worked but again after restart stopped
<wazeem> now the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper doesnt even work
<jim288> foobar: k i will
<wazeem> DM|: can you help then?
<DM|> wazeem im looking
<wazeem> k thanks
<xoqrps> How do you reset all settings done to your gnome-terminal ?
<DM|> wazeem whats the model number of the usb wireless dongle? Belkin wireles XXXx?
<jim288> foobar: same shit as earlier
<wazeem> its difficult as i gotta switch between ubuntu and win xps to get help
<gvsa123> jrib: they're not so active over there... :)
<wazeem> F5D7050 ver 1000
<foobar> jim288: sorry I've tried my best...
<richo> where can i find printerdrivers to my canon mp800 printer? yes ive googled and checkd on canons www.
<George_> Is there a decent download manager on ubuntu?
<tuga3d> hi all.
<wazeem> try down them all
<jim288> foobar: kk tnx a lot anyway
<wazeem> George_: try down them all its a addon for firfox
<uncommon> George_ : yes.. Gwet is one of them and if you love firefox you can install dta which is really nice and cool
<gvsa123> George_: i just came across one... wait a sec... i haven't tried though.. but you might want to take a look...
<tuga3d> i have a laptop with a graphic card sis m650, where can a find drivers? running xubuntu.
<DM|> wazeem in a terminal "sudo modprobe -r rt73
<DM|> wazeem what does that output?
<wazeem> DM|: well i cant check as i will have to reboot to load ubuntu
<uncommon> George_ : yes.. Gwget  is one of them and if you love firefox you can install dta which is really nice and cool... if you love bittorent try deluge  its awsome and light
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to get use my Xubuntu Gusty machine as a thin client to login to my Ubuntu Gusty machine using XDMCP, but I'm having some trouble and hoping someone can help me troubleshoot.  I've actived XDMCP on the Ubuntu machine.  Then I went to the Xubuntu machine login screen and chose the remote login via XDMCP option.  It brought up the chooser and did a network scan which showed the Ubuntu machine.  When I select the machin
<unperson> e and hit connect, the screen goes dark for a second and then it just brings me back to the login prompt.  Any idea what might be going on or what I can check?
<DM|> wazeem in a terminal "sudo modprobe -r rt73" first then "sudo modprobe rt2570" and reboot, then try the wireless
<gvsa123> George_: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/11/creating-your-ultimate-ubuntu-710.html ... it's somewhere in the middle... downloader for x
<cs02rm0> does anyone know if it's ok to burn the iso image for the install CD to a DVD?
<SpookyET> uncommon: glad you agree
<wazeem> DM|: i'll be a while gonna gonna try what you said
<DM|> wazeem ill stay in here so you can come back
<wazeem> thanks
<hairulfr> cs02rm0: YEs, no problem
<DM|> wazeem with haste :P
<cs02rm0> hairulfr: great, thanks
<D[iph3rM> On a dual boot system with Vista installed first, how can I remove grub and return to just using windows (deleting the partition later) ??
<astro76> richo, use canon pixma ip4200 driver, it's included with ubuntu already
<DM|> anyone have a Nokia N810 itablet?
<astro76> richo, info obtained here http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP800
<richo> astro76: 0k i saw something like that ill try
<astro76> DM|, I have an n800, hop into #maemo if you have questions
<richo> astro76: ok thx
<DM|> astro76 ok
<D[iph3rM> On a dual boot system with Vista installed first, how can I remove grub and return to just using windows (deleting the partition later) ?? Maybe rewrite the MBR in windows?
<George_> wazeem: uncommon: I like firefox, but when i close it, the files in dta don't get resumed afte i relaunch firefox, so I want something different.
<astro76> D[iph3rM, boot with windows cd recovery mode, and use fixmbr
<George_> gvsal123: thanks
<George_> uncommon: I'll give Gwet a try, thanks
<sharpie> why does hddtemp start at boot? (and can i disable it and still use hddtemp?)
<astro76> D[iph3rM, but you might want to ask in #windows about vista, haven't used it
<D[iph3rM> YES!, thats what it was, thank you astro76
<unperson> George_, Be advise that wget is a command line utility.
<astro76> D[iph3rM, I imagine it's still the same, no prob
<uncommon> one thing not mentioned in hardy roadmap... streamlining the gnome interface because what I think gnome interface is somewhat bulky in a sense that anyone using a gnome desktop of 1024x768 on a 14" monitor isn't that great compared to kde and windows gui running inside a 1024x768
<chazco> Anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<George_> unperson: Oh.. no, I want a GUI app!
<uncommon> <George_> : i'm sorry my typo its Gwget.. it's a gui for wget ...
<George_> uncommon: ah alright :)
<George_> uncommon: I assumed it'd be a GUI coz of the G in it :)
<uncommon> :D
<richo> astro76:  ok now i can print via usb... next problem though :/     how to configure LPR as standard tcp/ip port. just saying http://192.168.0.11 doesnt do the trick
<unperson> Heh, I didn't even know there was a Gwget.
<astro76> richo, printer has built in ethernet? when you add a printer, use IPP
<poison_> I don't really know how to explain this problem but; My installation of linux is working fine for most parts except that some random parts of texts get dizzy/fuzzy/miscolored
<richo> astro76: NO! router got built in print server
<astro76> richo, if it's on the network already ubuntu should auto-detect it
<richo> so its not the same
<astro76> richo, ah
<astro76> richo, still should be IPP
<richo> and it works superb from win ;)
<poison_> I do get 2 warnings in my x.log; "Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)" and "Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1"
<richo> astro76:  ok ill test some more
<astro76> richo, scratch that, it would probably be what is called AppSocket/HP JetDirect, but you will need to look up info on your router
<fay_elf> Is the new celly bk3 bluetooth dongle supported?
<xchat> how to get to kubuntu using xchat
<richo> astro76: hmm ok
<hairulfr> xchat: /j #kubuntu?
<SpookyET> I'm having trouble with moblock. It blocks http, and I allowed 80, 443, 1000-1024 in moblock.conf
<astro76> richo, what router?
<richo> astro76: it doesnt help any that i know exactyl what to do in win?
<bullgard4> jrib: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/drivers/pci/quirks.c:  What are 'quirks'? This must be a technical term apart from its meaning in ordinary English.
<waseem> yo
<uncommon> yo
<astro76> richo, perhaps, but give me the router model and I will look it up first
<xchat> i get to #ubuntu but how do I get to #kubuntu?
<waseem> hows it going
<richo> astro76: there i create a port thats called tcp/ip port  NOT raw but LPR
<richo> astro76: yeah
<uncommon> going and going and still going...
<waseem> DM|: you there?
<astro76> richo, yeah that's JetDirect
<hairulfr> xchat: How did you get to ubuntu?
<DM|> waseem yes
<xchat> just starting the program
<richo> astro76: ok then what to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> xchat:  /j #kubuntu
<hairulfr> xchat: Type /j #kubuntu in the "chat window"
<DM|> waseem did that work for u
<jrib> bullgard4: see if the comments at the top of the file explain
<waseem> DM|: well i reinstalled the driver before i did your commands in ndiswrapper and it wierdly started working
<DM|> waseem :D
<waseem> DM|: but i dont know if its gonna be a permanenet solution as it stopped working before
<DM|> waseem then all is well
<astro76> richo, when you click New Printer in Printer configuration, select the JetDiret option, use same IP/hostname and port number as you did in windows
<poison_> Can anyone recommend som diagnostic utils for monitors?
<waseem> DM|:  yeah i suppose for now all is well, thanks for your help
<DM|> waseem Well, i would keep those commands handy just in case.
<xchat> thx
<richo> astro76: ok ill look for it
<bullgard4> jrib: I have tried so.
<DM|> waseem np
<ranthor> hey everyone, can someone tell me how i can force my dvd writer to eject a dvd? it doesnt get detected properly (so cdrecord refuses to work with it) and eject -vv shows the right device and that it attempts to eject and succeeds but the dvd doesnt come out
<Jack_Sparrow> poison_: if you are having res problems we have a halp page
<ranthor> i have that problem for a while now and it really buggs me because the only way to get the dvd drive to spin down and to get the dvd out of there is to reboot the server
<George_> oh right d4x, I wanted to try that one.. thanks gvsa123
<hairulfr> ranthor: Is there a little hole in the front of the writer?
<Jack_Sparrow> ranthor: what make and model of writer?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: in the kernel quirks are routines or variables you program to make hardware that has abnormal or out of spec beheavior work afaik
<ranthor> there is, but the dvd doesnt spin down if i push it and the writer is still unaccessable afterwards
<poison_> Jack_Sparrow: the resolution is correct (and my native one)
<gvsa123> George_: sure thing... haven't tried that though... maybe you can post a feedback on the forums about it :)
<richo> astro76: hehe printer settings just gave up ;)   didnt have time to find it before ;)
<ranthor> not to mention the scratches on the dvd
<uncommon> how to send a message to another ubuntu user using command line?
<richo> astro76:  hehe printer settings just gave up ;)   didnt have time to find it before ;)
<richo> sorri
<bobbyd> uncommon: "talk" I think
<George_> gvsa123: sure, I'll give it a try!
<astro76> richo, what happened?
<George_> gvsa123: someone should make something like 'flashget' for ubuntu
<uncommon> how to send a message to another ubuntu machine using command line?
<foobar> uncommon: mesg y
<richo> astro76: white screen :D killed it ;)
<George_> also, does anyone know of a decent ftp client? Gftp isn't that good.
<Kragnerac> Whoa
<foobar> write username
<Kragnerac> Ubuntu just restarted X on me for no reason. :/
<ranthor> Jack_Sparrow: its a LG dual layer multi, probably from the 41xx line
<Kragnerac> :(
<astro76> George_, the file manager
<waseem> hey does anyone know if allegro works on ubuntu?
<hairulfr> uncommon: /msg [name] message
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<ranthor> cant tell for sure though, since it isnt being detected correctly right now and i dont want to reboot the server again
<George_> astro76: it's not that good, it doesn't have 'resume'
<uncommon> i'd like to send a warning message to other ubuntu  machine using command line.. anyone knows how?
<robdeman> hi folks
<hairulfr> uncommon: Ah, that's what you meant... :)
<bobbyd> uncommon: two people have answered you already, are you not reading the replies?
<Jack_Sparrow> ranthor: look at what fstab says about that mount
<hairulfr> Sorry :)
<robdeman> my aMule does not connect anymore to any servers.. using Gutsy... and it used to work perfectly for a few weeks and just stopped... any idea why?
<uncommon> <bobbyd> : im sorry im just revising my question...
<foobar> is anyone using thinkpad?
<bobbyd> uncommon: ok, so use talk I think
<astro76> George_, if you are looking for a particular feature ask for it instead of speaking in nebulous terms of good and best :p
<robdeman> aMule keeps on saying: trying to connect...
<robdeman> and never really connects to any server
<fakenick> What's a good stream recorder for linux?  Not StreamRipper... I need it to work with Rhapsody as well as internet radio.
<bobbyd> uncommon: man talk
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no problem
<hairulfr> uncommon: What kind of warning message?
<CppIsWeird> is there any kind of software that pretends to be a serial port for linux? I'm experimenting with serial programming on a computer that doesn't have a serial port.
<matttis> hi
<jrib> bullgard4: the first paragraph in the comments tell you the file is for work-around for bugs, thus the "quirks" name
<uncommon> <bobbyd> hairulfr foobar : does msg. talk etc will send a message to other ubuntu machine?
<George_> astro76: alright, I want queues + resume + pause + no timeouts + being able to download whole folders + GUI!
<astro76> George_, wget works with ftp and can resume, depends on what you want
<bobbyd> fakenick: mplayer is good if it can play the stream: something like "mplayer -dumpstream blah
<bobbyd> "
<xoqrps> I've managed to set my gnome-terminal to show the background image from my dekstop as background. I wanted to make it transpare to see windows and not only the desktop
<matttis> is there an easy to install and config light http server ?
<George_> astro76: wget != GUI though.
<bobbyd> uncommon: yes, read the man page
<xoqrps> How do I reset my profile? for the terminal window?
<astro76> George_, look into wget frontends like gwget or kwget
<fakenick> rhapsody only plays in the rhapsody player plugin for firefox on linux.
<ranthor> Jack_Sparrow: the mounts are ok, the volume is unmounted and lsof doesnt show any access to either /dev/hdc (the device for the writer) or /media/cdrom
<uncommon> <bobbyd> hairulfr foobar : i'm installing talk right now
<xoqrps> If i try to do a new profile it's based on Default which is this changed messed
<chazco> Anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<George_> astro76: I just downloaded Gwget and d4x, i'll try both and see how things work out! :)
<astro76> George_, I believe there's also a download manager extension for firefox
<George_> downthemall or smth, true.
<bobbyd> chazco: does using the IP address of the host directly make any difference?
<chazco> One moment bobbyd, will try (cant believe i havent yet)
<bullgard4> What is the function or purpose of the files ~/.recently-used and recently-used.xbel?
<bobbyd> chazco: just in-case it's just some weird DNS thing
<richo> astro76: ok got jet configured. nothing happens but ill look some more.
<uncommon> <hairulfr> : like "This site is prohibited your logs have been saved this serves as your first warning message the next one will be deauthorizing you from using any pc"
<chazco> Would've thought a DNS issue would stop it loading altogether though, or just make it wait ages
<richo> astro76:bit unsecure about port because ive never choosed any in XP. but 515 is "shadowed" so i gues thats default then?
<chazco> Cant access it at all via IP address (server says no)...
<bobbyd> chazco: is "waiting ages" not the behaviour you're seeing
<chazco> I meant waiting ages with nothing, then suddenly all loading fine... as it is it connects, but then takes ages
<ranthor> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is that the device is still blocked, which is why i need a way to spin down that disk and force an eject by software somehow
<rambo3> chazco, do you use proxy?
<chazco> Nope
<astro76> richo, should be in router docs or web config page, hp jetdirect used to be 9100 commonly but it could be anything
<druggist> i've screwd up my madwifi drivers i think
<druggist> i cant connect wirelessly
<druggist> when i type ifconfig, ath0 doesn't show up
<JonathanH> Hey... cat6 cable, cross compatible with a cat5 network
<JonathanH> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ranthor: I understand what you are trying to do, but I have not seen that before... I was thinking a force mount to gain access.
<richo> astro76: yes i guess its time to look inside router www and see what taht can give
<uncommon> <bobbyd> one question if use the talk command will the user has to be on a terminal for it work and receive? or whenver i send a msg will it just popup?
<bobbyd> chazco: have you tried directly connecting your machine to the net to see if it's a problem with interaction between ubuntu and your router? (Assuming you have one)
<xoqrps> delete $HOME/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal. How do I excecute this command?
<chazco> Got a new router (not related), which didnt help. Also tried over uni wifi, which didnt help...
<bobbyd> uncommon: I think there's a graphical front-end for talk for gnome and kdke
<bobbyd> uncommon: kde even
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanH: are you asking if a cat 6 will work on cat 5...?
<chazco> bobbyd - although all other net activity seems fine
<druggist> hello need help with wifi
<druggist> ifconfig doesn't show ath0
<druggist> but my card is in
<uncommon> <bobbyd> hairulfr foobar thank you for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | druggist
<ubotu> druggist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gvsa123> just realized and found an appreciation for the terminal...
<xoqrps> Where can I write this command: delete $HOME/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal.
<ranthor> Jack_Sparrow: thats the thing, some disks are ok, others are not, but whatever it is when the problem occurs, i cant mount them until i had the disk out once
<toste> hey
<kex> is there support to write to NTFS under ubuntu 7.10? :s
<chazco> !ntfs | kex
<ubotu> kex: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<toste> anyone know how to set up my monitors to work distinctevly ?
<druggist> how do i delete old drivers and then reinstall new ones, maybe that would resolve the problem
<kex> chazco, thank you :)
<astro76> kex, read/write by default in 7.10
<toste> now theire just the same (showing the same stuff)
<JonathanH> Jack Sparrow: yeah... backwards compatible... the computer would be 1000 but the rest of the network is not.. i just want to know if i need to run out and pick up a cat5
<UbuntuStudioFan> toste, exactly what do you mean by distictively
<kex> astro76, thank you, was not sure, i couldnt do that in 6.10
<user01> can anyone help me with file transfer with ssh2?  Im getting a couple Error:	Incorrect MAC received on packet and many Connection timed out when transferring large files on my local network
<toste> ie one monitor show firefox and the other my terminal
<chazco> astro76 / kex - i think its read only by default... i cant edit my ntfs, but i can view it
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanH: should work..
<sharpie> when i boot my pc, just after the usplash disappears and before the GDM appears, some error text appears and says something about network or something, anybody knows why?
<astro76> chazco, that changed in 7.10
<kex> chazco, on ubuntu 7.10?
<chazco> I'm using 7.10...
<chazco> Gusty right?
<astro76> chazco, 7.04 -> 7.10 upgrade will even enable it
<UbuntuStudioFan> what kind of video card/cards?
<chazco> Weird... perhaps it just doesnt like my ntfs then :D
<toste> ati 256mo
<kex> chazco, try making a file in your NTFS partition if u got one
<UbuntuStudioFan> i am rather new to this but i have my radeon 9800 working that way as we speak
<toste> ati 9000
<JonathanH> Jack Sparrow: Thanks
<chazco> One moment, will try.. curious now :D
<stenzer> anyone else had trouble emptying trash on gutsy gibbon? on a laptop. the space never seems to get reclaimed
<stenzer> can I force a disk space reclaim?
<UbuntuStudioFan> so you are running two cards correct?
<kex> chazco, since i dont have one lol
<Jack_Sparrow> stenzer: usually that means you deleted files as root user and that is a diff trash can
<toste> now, ive been lookin on the system config, and it seem there is no «user friendly» way of doing this
<UbuntuStudioFan> there was for the 9800
<UbuntuStudioFan> two cards correct?
<chazco> hmm... i can _create_ files, not use them though...
<chazco> use=edit sorry
<richo> astro76: no info at all. it just says Enable printer server "OK" .. grrr
<kex> chazco, ? :s
<tuga3d> hi again, does the driver from sis website have dri (for sis m650)? how do i install it?
<Locksm> Jack_Sparrow: when i use the livecd for qtparted it gives me a ton of errors while booting up, after asking for language and keyboard tablet... some kind of squasht error or something
<astro76> richo, what make/model?
<chazco> Think its probably something to do with my setup
<user01> is there a better protocol to use other than ssh2 for transferring files on a local network?
<kex> chazco, does it work to write a file on it?
<richo> astro76: Netgear FWG114p
<chazco> Yep
<electionsam> hello, can i install ubuntu server on a machine with no video hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: you can check the md5 checksum or dl it again.. maybe a little older version than the latest
<Locksm> downloaded directly from their website..
<soundray> user01: scp is not a bad choice, but if you don't need encryption, netcat may be worth a look
<Locksm> i should use the auto beta function right _
<Locksm> ?*
<astro76> richo, not v2?
<user01> soundray, ok
<kex> chazco, so astro76 was right?
<salah> Hi. I get "No scan results" when trying to search for wireless networks. Any idea why? (there are a lot of networks here)
<soundray> salah: try with sudo
<chazco> Sort of... in 7.10 apparantly... no idea why mine doenst work right
<salah> soundray, I have tried
<kex> chazco, ok
<richo> astro76: talking about firmware?
<richo> astro76: firmware v1.2_07
<vip> what iptables rule need for VNC?
<astro76> richo, no there's 2 hardware revs apparently, it would say FWG114Pv2 on the label on the bottom
<ALIN_22> hai,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<richo> astro76: ok think v2 but ill have a look
<Jack_Sparrow> ranthor: $hdparm -w /dev/hdb                    assuming you change the drive letter...  was found on    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/98670
<foobar> fixed the mic problem.... I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!
<UbuntuStudioFan> all right all I must get
<UbuntuStudioFan> toste, i wish you luck
<UbuntuStudioFan> toste, if you wish to find me i am almost always in ubuntu on wyldryde as lumpy
<richo> astro76: yeah v2
<soundray> vip: normally you have to open 5800, 5801 and successive ones. But look into tunneling via ssh
<Locksm> Jack_Sparrow: would i be able to use the synaptic installation of Qtparted in partitioning the drive /dev/hdb?
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: try gparted from the livecd
<Locksm> its not installed.. Or i havnt got any qtparted in my applications places or system
<stenzer> jack_sparrow -- cool suggestion!
<LotharTBL> ok, here's the problem. I installed server 6.06 for the security. No X, however I an running it as a MythTV backend and need X to run the setup program. Quick apt-get to install a functional version of X?
<soundray> Locksm: qtparted is deprecated. Use gparted
<stenzer> so how do I delete files in the root trashcan?
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: system admin should show it running livecd
<stenzer> jack_sparrow, how do I delete files from root's trashcan?
<soundray> stenzer: 'sudo rm -rf /root/.Trash/*'
<stenzer> thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: you are quick..
<richo> astro76: maybe just try an oldfasion reboot?  it hung up again so?!
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: put it on a function key
<stenzer> gonna save my laptop, soundray and jack_sparrow, thanks
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: (not really)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Locksm> running live cd, only partition editor in system -> admin
<astro76> richo, why is your computer having problems? hang on a sec though...
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: that is it
<Locksm> D'oh
<Locksm> so ill just jump back form the step in the installation to selection of keyboard, do the partitions in gparted, and then go onwards in installation
<richo> astro76: it doesnt usually but when im browsing around printer settings it hunged 2 times now, i also cant see printer qeueu anymore as i could before so maybe NO settings will help at this point? ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Locksm: yep
<bobsomebody> anyone feel up for a little challenge? ive got 7.04, trying to run dual screen, I got the drivers all figured out for the most part, but for some reason when i get to the point where nautilus opens I get little dialog windows trying to show up.... like 3d is crashing or something
<bobsomebody> http://pastebin.com/d262b3a66 is the related pastebin
<natalisushka> Hello guys .. I need some help! I am using php's exec() function that executes an external program to handle files rather than using php's filesystem functions. The same command (touch filename.txt) works in terminal but doesn't work when php is executed on the local server! although the folder to which I am trying to create the file is writable!
<astro76> richo, ok so looking at the ref. manual from here http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/fwg114pv2.asp , it looks like the port is 9100, however you can also use LPD/LPR printing according to the Mac and NT/4.0 instructions
<bobsomebody> im on a dif computer and able to reload this thing as needed
<ompaul> natalisushka, you should be in #php
<astro76> richo, so I'd try LPD/LPR Host or Printer in the new printer dialog
<natalisushka> I was advised to post my problem here in ##php
<richo> astro76: ok lpr i use in windoes
<vip> soundray, all ports are closed by iptables =( How to open VNC ports& What rule? =)
<ompaul> natalisushka, let me guess you started your conversation with them as I am using ubuntu
<natalisushka> <ompaul> I was just there and they told me I must consult #ubuntu
<bobsomebody> natalisushka, ur in #ubuntu
<Locksm> what does the free space following (MiB) mean ?
<astro76> richo, enter the IP in the Hostname, and the probe button might pull up the printer name
<Locksm> oh wait
<bobsomebody> oh, sorry read that wrong :P
<Locksm> thats the amount of space left
<bobsomebody> dont mind me :)
<astro76> richo, otherwise,  I think the printer name is "FWG114P"
<LotharTBL> ok incase anyone wants my answer (just found it)  # apt-get install xorg   # apt-get install kde # apt-get install gdm  # startx  Thanks anyhow!!
<soundray> vip: what have you done to close all ports?
<Frederick> folks how do I set permanently the output plugin for xmms?
<astro76> richo, and I have to go... good luck ;)
<tarzeau> LotharTBL: you can do apt-get install xorg kde gdm   ....
<richo> astro76: but when i complete LPD/LPR dialog wizard it just say LDP in screen: LPD: lpd://192.168.0.11
<richo> astro76: ok thx
<natalisushka> <bobsomebody> I know! but I am searching for a solution for a  permission issue!
<LotharTBL> Ah I can? Thanks! save me a bit of time, however if it pukes in themiddle?
<richo> astro76: thx alot. at least i can hook it up with usb so ;)
<ibou> hi
<natalisushka> <bobsomebody> I want to know how to give a webserver a permission to write files inside it's folders
<bobsomebody> natalisushka, it could have something to do with how php is being executed
<bobsomebody> is it your server?
<natalisushka> Yes
<natalisushka> It's a local server
<robdeman> my aMule does not connect anymore to any servers.. using Gutsy... and it used to work perfectly for a few weeks and just stopped... any idea why?
<Locksm> ok, so since im making 1 root, 1 home, and 1 ext3 for backup, and one fat 32 for use in between OS. How do i then use the primary / secondary partition? Is the root primary and rest secondary or ?
<rom11> does ubuntu have cross compile toolkit chain
<richo> astro76: when i probe it hangs.. but anyway. cya have fun
<ibou> what is the differnece between apt-get remove and apt-get --purge remove?? For example i want to remove bittorent. Should i use the --purge or not ?
<LotharTBL> Hahahahah!!
<LotharTBL> E: Couldn't find package xorg
<ompaul> rom11, install build-essential
<foobar> robdeman: do you have a working met file?
<LotharTBL> now thats a winner!
<richo> reboot.. bbl
<Cherubael> Can anyone suggest a reliable AV product? Need to scan a windows download without booting to windows
<rom11> i already did that
<robdeman> foobar: Yeah its the same still I guess...?
<vip> soundray, i`m use ipmasq =(
<rom11> now I got stuck at zlib
<riotkittie> LotharTBL: xserver-xorg maybe?
<LotharTBL> Cherubael go with AVG
<ompaul> Cherubael, get clamav
<riotkittie> LotharTBL: although i'm not sure what you're trying to do
<robdeman> foobar: There's a whole lot of servers in the list - including Razorback which performed very well
<LotharTBL> riotkittie I have a machine on it that I didn't think I was going to need X on and suddenly see I need it
<foobar> robdeman: and it keeps saying "Trying to connect to ...." and "Connection lost" ??
<Cherubael> Clam it is! Never liked AVG :P
<salah> Any idea how to get TV-Out to work with a NVidia GoForce Go 7300?
<robdeman> foobar: Yes
<rom11> Does Ubuntu has zlib already installed
<soundray> Locksm: it doesn't matter, except that you can't have a maximum of four primary partitions, or three primaries plus any number of logical ones. I only ever use logical partitions except for the first one.
<ompaul> LotharTBL, well sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will resolve that for you
<LotharTBL> salah running mythTV?
<cricri> my /mnt folder is a ghost??
<soundray> Locksm: s/can't/can/ sorry
<riotkittie> or kubuntu-desktop
<foobar> robdeman: try to download the latest met file
<cricri> johan@cricri-lappy:/mnt$ sudo touch bob
<cricri> johan@cricri-lappy:/mnt$ ls
<cricri> johan@cricri-lappy:/mnt$
<erUSUL> Cherubael: clamav ?
<robdeman> foobar: where can I find it?
<LotharTBL> ompaul it is all inclusive? will it be gnome or kde?
<ompaul> LotharTBL, gnome
<foobar> robdeman: this is my copy. http://ocbmaurice.dyns.net/pl/slist.pl?download/server-best.met
<riotkittie> cricri: why are you touching files in /mnt ?
<bobsomebody> whos touchin bob?
<cricri> does someone understand whats going on?\]
<Cherubael> erUSUL: Yeah, why?
<cricri> just to test
<olie> Hi, Im running xubuntu and Im looking for a transparent on-screen keyboard that doesn't require a opengl graphic card. Does anyone know of one ? if not, is it possible to make a transparent window that is always on top and that can simulate keystrokes to the underlying windows ?
<cricri> i did mkdir first but nothing
<LotharTBL> kubuntu-desktop is the Kde version?
<viktor> Anyone knows how to mount an *.iso from the startup (im using fluxbox) help would be much appreciated!
<foobar> robdeman: razorback2.0 shall be in operation
<erUSUL> Cherubael: you asked for a AV
<cricri> sudo i touching bob
<erUSUL> viktor: edit fstab and add a line for it
<robdeman> foobar: The server at ocbmaurice.dyns.net is taking too long to respond.
<andrzj> can anyone help me.....wat can i type into the TERMINAL to find out da speed of my processor
<LotharTBL> ok running now. Looks to be going good!
<Cherubael> erUSUL: Yup, that's the one i'm getting :) Thanks!
<wols_> andrzj: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<viktor> erUSL do i have to add a line with my root password in clear text aswell?
<andrzj> thnx ..wols
<cricri> i do mkdir,touch, cat>bob and i get no error and mnt is still empty???
<soundray> cricri: is anything mounted to /mnt ?
<cricri> nope
<soundray> cricri: what does 'ls -ld /mnt' say?
<robdeman> foobar: is the server http://ocbmaurice.dyns.net/pl/slist.pl?download/server-best.met working for you?
<foobar> robdeman: try this http://www.gruk.org/server.met
<erUSUL> Cherubael: yw
<cricri> johan@cricri-lappy:/$ ls -ld /mnt
<cricri> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-10-08 06:47 /mnt
<cricri> not much there
<foobar> robdeman: at least it worked last time
<soundray> cricri: have you tried 'rm -r /mnt'?
<robdeman> foobar: this one works  http://www.gruk.org/server.met
<foobar> robdeman: great
<richo> how can i access printing queu?
<cricri> johan@cricri-lappy:/$ sudo rm -r /mnt
<cricri> johan@cricri-lappy:/$ ls
<cricri> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd      lib         media  opt   root  srv  tmp  var
<cricri> boot  dev    home  initrd.img  lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<cricri> johan@cricri-lappy:/$
<robdeman> foobar: also the last aMule that is dtsributed for Gutsy crashesh when downloading a server list from a server that is not online (like http://ocbmaurice.dyns.net/pl/slist.pl?download/server-best.met)
<cricri> oops too many lines sorry
<erUSUL> !paste | cricri
<ubotu> cricri: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> cricri: no need to paste
<cricri> sorry bout that
<andrzj> wols_ i dnt see where its showin the processor speed
<rom11> Build dependency: Please install zlib. (Missing libz.so or zlib.h)
<richo> how can i access printing queu?  Or really how an i delete jobs in queu... tried so many printers etc now so got 12 jobs in queu but how to delete them?
<rom11> how to fix this error
<rom11> how to fix this error
<rom11> Build dependency: Please install zlib. (Missing libz.so or zlib.h)
<vip> цуко, я никогда не попаду на этот ебаны сервак =(
<soundray> cricri: it hasn't removed it either. Boot a live CD and run fsck on your root partition
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<magnetron> !repeat > rom11
<foobar> robdeman: well you can find some backup mets here: http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Web_infos#Resources
<cricri> why soundray
<robdeman> foobar: Could it be my provider kills all emule traffic?
<riotkittie> rom11: install zlib1-dev ? maybe
<erUSUL> rom11: install the dev package of libzlib or something like that
<Cherubael> !ru
<rom11> ok thx
<soundray> rom11: 'sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev'
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<rom11> let me try
<ompaul> !botabuse | Cherubael
<ubotu> Cherubael: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<cricri> what am i l,ooking for in fsck output?
<soundray> cricri: because something is wrong with your root filesystem
<ompaul> cricri, you will know if it finds something
<soundray> cricri: you're looking for it to fix any inconsistencies
<pemudaharapan> cE_mAniezZ
<cricri> thanks i'll do that
<Cherubael> ompaul: Thanks, but I spotted the cyrillic and thought i'd help out. DIDN'T spot that someone else had... :)
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> pemudaharapan, ?
<foobar> robdeman: well, it could be
<ompaul> !nickspam > co_lagi_jenuh_dg
<Python1320> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc --- Whats the needed package?
<bazhang> libdvdcss2
<Rafabe> hi...has anyone's install frozen at "runinng local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"?
<bazhang> available from medibuntu.org repos Python1320 or a single package
<soundray> Rafabe: hit Enter and see if you get a login
<Rafabe> I don't
<sas01> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Rafabe>  I can type stuff but it's not responding to my input
<soundray> Rafabe: can you boot in recovery mode?
<WaqasToor> how to connect git-clone behind proxy ???
<Rafabe> how would I do that soundray? Is it an option on the boot menu?
<soundray> Rafabe: yes, exactly... second one on the list
<Rafabe> one sec
<shaan> hi
<Alyxander> Geubuntu | When a Gnome reaches Enlightenment | http://geubuntu.intilinux.com/
<shaan> whenever I use my firefox, it'll crash my entire computer after using if for a while. Just buy clicking a link
<Jack_Sparrow> Alyxander: I really hate enlightenment as a window manager
<Alyxander> captain Jack_Sparrow! sorry to hear that
<shaan> anybody know how to fix this?
<Rafabe> sounray: booting in safe graphics mode gives me a monitor warning: 1: D-SUB, Cannot Display This Mode
<Jack_Sparrow> shaan: how did you install flash and java.. oh and firefox
<soundray> shaan: start firefox from a terminal. Does it log an errro as it crashes?
<richo> so my printing queu is just growing, how to delete all jobs in it? ;)
<Rafabe> when I was booting normally, i got a low-graphics warning, and when looking around it seemed to have detected by Dell 2005FPW
<shaan> well It crashes and the screen's pixels get messed up and I can't click anything
<shaan> or read most of the stuff
<swya> Is it possible to have two separate networks and then bridge them over the internet using ubuntu?  I want all the computers in each network to be able to share files/printers in the other network...
<WaqasToor> any body have idea about using git-clone behind proxy ????
<Jack_Sparrow> shaan: how did you install flash and java.. oh and firefox
<soundray> Rafabe: I think you'll have to install from the Alternate CD (textmode installer) and fix the graphics once it's up.
<Rafabe> sound: would I have to edit confs and such to fix the graphics after doing a text install?
<Rafabe> because this is my first time using linux
<shaan> jack_sparrow: I installed flash through the "plugins" option when I clicked add missing plugins, and Ibelieve I already had java installed
<soundray> Rafabe: you may have to, but you can ask for help here.
<Rafabe> allright. I'll download the Alternate version.
<Jack_Sparrow> shaan: just trying to make sure you didnt use one of the horrid scripts like automatix or envy.
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Rafabe> thanks for your help
<makkeli> !flash
<soundray> Rafabe: yw
<shaan> jack_sparrow: nope
<Scisla1> does anyone know why a sound device would "disappear" after an upgrade to Gutsy?
<Scisla1> by disappear I mean that nothing is shown when "asoundconf list" is used
<StevieBur> hello everyone
<erUSUL> Scisla1: the new gutsy kernel has a bug (regression)
<richo> [Bug 46612] Re: Printer Queue Never Empties    what to do about this???
<StevieBur> may I ask a question?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> StevieBur: you already have
<bazhang> yes
<StevieBur> I have Gutsy
<StevieBur> but I don't have internet at the house
<soundray> StevieBur: keep it on one line please
<jeroenvrp2> is it posible to purge all uninstalled packages with remaining configuration files, with apt-get, insteas of synaptic
<soundray> StevieBur: you want to do an offline update?
<StevieBur> where could I go (from a cybercafe) and get audio, video, and such?
<StevieBur> in a sense
<Scisla1> erUSUL: so, to fix my friend's situation I should go re-install an older kernel then? (should I go feisty or just one lower version from Gutsy, such as a development period one?)
<StevieBur> I don't want to download a thing, need to go back to get its dependency, etc
<ompaul> richo, system administration printing and remove it all from there  lpq and check out what jobs are sitting there and then lprm job_number
<StevieBur> take a week to get it to work
<wckdkl0wn> how do i move all the files in a directory in terminal to a different directory?
<K_Dallas> Good morning folks! Have installed Ubuntu -Gutsy on laptop. The HDD is partitioned like this: 1) empty 2) swap 3)ext3. (3) is bootable.  My guess is the boot part of Ubuntu is installed on (hd0) as it was the default (I guess it should be sd0 but i might be wrong). Question: what is the safest and easiest way to install windows without losing Ubuntu? Appreciate all the help I could get.
<ompaul> !enter | StevieBur
<ubotu> StevieBur: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> StevieBur: what did you install .. and how.. that you didnt get the dependency?
<Zog> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> wckdkl0wn: 'mv /source/directory/* /target/directory/'
<cyberbrain> hi all! iwas wandering if there is software for making cd cases for gnome!!??
<wckdkl0wn> soundray ty
<magnetron> Jack_Sparrow: he didn't install anything yet
<K_Dallas> cyberbrain, sure there are. Search your synaptic
<Cherubael> Is it me or is clam REALLY slow? It's scanning one file at a time and about one file very 7-8 seconds
<richo> ompaul: HOW from there? i just got printers there no jobs or queue?
<StevieBur> I am not sure how to get the codecs for listening to music (mp3 especially), watching video in various formats, etc
<Cherubael> Never mind, it's sped up now. Must learn to be patient...!
<soundray> StevieBur: it's really difficult to update all the restricted (non-free media formats) stuff offline. Can you not get an internet connection, at least for a time?
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron: then I dont understand this  .. <StevieBur> I don't want to download a thing, need to go back to get its dependency, etc
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: the challenge is how to do it offline
<cyberbrain> K_Dallas, i was but there are only cdcover for console and koverartist for KDE!!!any similar for GNOME as koverartist???(i don't want any KDE files on my system!!!
<richo> ompaul: no entries says lpq?!??!  but when i print it just says more and more in queue
<magnetron> Jack_Sparrow: he wants to install all the codec packages offline
<eses> hi obotu
<rom11> Thanks soundry
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: I agree it makes it harder.. at some point it has to come from the internet..
<cyberbrain> !jewel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jewel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<StevieBur> the only option I have is to spend 20 euros to have someone do it for me (hoping that they do it right) and worrying about what I have on a partition.  I'd like to resize the partition but am afraid of losing data
<K_Dallas> cyberbrain, well i only know that have seen some in synaptic but since i never use it, don't know the names
<cyberbrain> !cdcover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdcover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> StevieBur: you mean you haven't installed ubuntu at all yet?
<arcnewuss> i dont know how to fsck a drive, i tried fsck -t ext3 /dev/sda3 is that ok?
<wckdkl0wn> soundray, so if my files are in public_html/images/upload/img and i want to move them to public_html/image  then i do mv /public_html/images/upload/img/* /public_html/images/   right?
<ompaul> richo, did you do the System Administration Printers from the menu yet?
<cyberbrain> anyone knows some cd label maker for GNOME???
<Asamoah> hello
<StevieBur> Yes, I have Ubuntu 7.10 that I installed from a CD that someone gave me
<K_Dallas> cyberbrain, have you checked kd3 or whatever the name of that burning tool is?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: You can use a different machine, then burn var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or dvd and physically move it over.. but it still comes from the internet and is downloaded
<bazhang> StevieBur: will it ever be connected to the internet?
<arcnewuss> fsck reports back 'sda3 clean'
<cyberbrain> K_Dallas, u see there is K!i said i don't want KDE program!!!!
 * K_Dallas had a chance to use the new NERO for Linux and it is just marvelous ;)
<arcnewuss> does that mean my root system is not corrupt?
<StevieBur> I had Opensuse before.  Now, I can't burn CDs.  It might, but probably in 6 months at least
<ompaul> !repeat | cyberbrain
<ubotu> cyberbrain: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<richo> ompaul: i found some jobs now with lpq -a      Yes i did and say EXACTLY what do there cuz i cant see any useful in there. its just printers there. no jobs
<eses> dvd is not playing again
<K_Dallas> Partitioning problem: Have installed Ubuntu -Gutsy on laptop. The HDD is partitioned like this: 1) empty 2) swap 3)ext3. (3) is bootable.  My guess is the boot part of Ubuntu is installed on (hd0) as it was the default (I guess it should be sd0 but i might be wrong). Question: what is the safest and easiest way to install windows without losing Ubuntu? Appreciate all the help I could get.
<eses> What do I need to play dvd?
<cyberbrain> !patience
<bazhang> K_Dallas: is it a relatively new install?
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<K_Dallas> bazhang, yes, 3 days old
<bazhang> eses: libdvdcss2
<ompaul> !dvd | eses
<ubotu> eses: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<StevieBur> I know that I am annoying.  I'm sorry about that
<bazhang> K_Dallas: it's easier to install windows first then ubuntu, but I can give you a link for the reverse--you want it?
<eses> thanks let me try it
<emptyeighty> i have a shutdown problem with Ubuntu 7.10. Sometimes the screen stays black, no progress bar and fans keep running.
<K_Dallas> bazhang, i can reinstall everything but i thought to learn a post-linux installation of windows
<emptyeighty> can anyone help?
<K_Dallas> bazhang, i appreciate it, yes please
<StevieBur> I wish I could, emptyeighty
<richo> ompaul: active  root    16      Test Page                       153600 bytes   how type with "lprm" now?
<arcnewuss> soundray, you suggested i check my root partition cause of problem with /mnt; is fsck -t ext3 /dev/sda3 proper
<StevieBur> I'm a newbie ... if anyone ignored that
<arcnewuss> sda3 is my root partition and fsck reports clean
 * emptyeighty is too
<K_Dallas> emptyeighty, is it a laptop? i have hibernation, shutdown ... problems with my laptop too and i guess it is just the imcompatibility
<ompaul> richo, lprm 16
<emptyeighty> K_Dallas: yes, Toshiba Sattelite A50
<emptyeighty> hibernate doesn't work either
<ompaul> richo, why are you printing as root  -0 that is nuts
<emptyeighty> any logs i can check?
<K_Dallas> emptyeighty, almost like mine ;) i would be very much interested to have an answer/work-around for that too
<soundray> arcnewuss:
<richo> ompaul: i dont know. just clicked "print test page"
<arcnewuss> yes
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp K_Dallas
 * emptyeighty saw a solution for the hibernation problem somewhere, but had no idea how to get it to work
<K_Dallas> thanks you very much bazhang
<soundray> arcnewuss: add the -y option. I would 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/sda3'
<ompaul> richo, this is usually an indication that the printer driver is wrong
<grody> how can I turn off USB umass write caching?
<arcnewuss> thanks
<bazhang> K_Dallas: no worries :}
<richo> ompaul: ok but i can print with usb... though i cant get lpr working :(
<bazhang> StevieBur: question: will this machine ever connect to the internet?
<nownot> im trying to get smb up and running when i try to login i get invalid username or password, username i want to be teh same as login names so in this case frosty. here is my conf, thankd for any help. http://pastebin.com/m7ed1dd2d
<richo> ompaul: there are no correct driver for my canon mp800 but ip4200 should do the trick according to google so thats what im running
<ompaul> richo, setup from that system - admin - printing       -- that may help - and search for a ppd file do download for that
<StevieBur> bazhang, it might one day be connected to the Internet, but not before 6 months at least
<lapisdecor> whats the trouble with the griffit application on gnome? I cant get it to work on Gutsy. Anyone knows something about this?
<arcnewuss> same output: clean is it suppose to be that qick
<Jack_Sparrow> richo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282096   is that what you have...
<arcnewuss> quick rather
<bazhang> StevieBur: you might want to get something that has it all for now--ubuntu-based but no download needed
<richo> ompaul: no ppd file. No drivers for canon mp800. canon ip4200 inside ubuntu and should work.
<StevieBur> bazhang ... like what?
<Alpha1650> hey everybody. is there any specific channel to ask questions about 64bit ubuntu i386? i get some very strange kernel panics ...
<soundray> arcnewuss: add the -f option to force detailed checking
<magnetron> Alpha1650: ask here
<sharperguy> anyone got any idea why having a usb mouse plugged in would cause ubuntu to fail to boot?
<soundray> Alpha1650: there is no such thing. You either have i386, which is 64bit, or amd64 (x86_64), which is 64 bit
<viktor> I'm trying to mount an .iso file through fstab on startup and i cant get it to work! some help would be much appreciated! in my fstab i've added this:      "/home/viktor/isos/Broodwar.ISO /BroodwarCD iso9660 loop,auto 0 0"
<bazhang> StevieBur: are you registered on freenode?
<Alpha1650> soundray: sorry, yes
<Alpha1650> okay. i installed amd64 on a machine with 4 gb ram
<lapisdecor> where can I ask repository upgrade for an application?
<Alpha1650> hm. no. as i installed there were 2 gb ram
<StevieBur> I don't think so, bazhang
<magnetron> !enter | Alpha1650
<ubotu> Alpha1650: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<K_Dallas> Q2: Should i forget about my epson printer-scanner CX5800F ? Gutsy didn't pick that up and it would be a shame if I have to do my stuff in windows again. appreciate any help, as usual thanks
<emptyeighty> K_Dallas: any idea how to apply this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/46677
<richo> ompaul: well perhaps.
<soundray> Alpha1650: first thing to do is to run memtest86. It'll show bad RAM. If it doesn't, leave it to run overnight.
<bazhang> StevieBur: http://distrowatch.com/ number six in the rankings (right hand column)
<EternalNyt> If Anyone Has this Package {KDE Priority handler} Complied and Ready For install let Me Know
<EternalNyt> Thanks
<StevieBur> Bazhang, I used this channel before, but don't remember how to do that
<StevieBur> Bazhang, you mean Knoppix?
<arcnewuss> soundray: i did e2fsck -yf and got 'file (0.9% non-contiguous) should i worry
<Alpha1650> *g* I installed Ubuntu AMD64 on a 2GB machine. After that i bought again 2GB. I did memtest86, everything works. But the system crashs at boot shortly after showing the login screen. it freezes. If I disable gdm and login manually it shows a kernel panic dump. Now the strange thing: When i boot in singleuser mode and type "init 5", it boots and everything works. If I type "init 2" there apears the same issue as at normal boot.
<nownot> any suggestions?
<arcnewuss> my computer is brand new and the ubuntu install is 12hrs old
<lapisdecor> how can I add codecs to an old distro if i cant find repositories for it?
<K_Dallas> emptyeighty, here is a sample grub (menu.lst) http://www.mayrhofer.eu.org/downloads/misc/thinkpad-t42p/config/menu.lst
<bazhang> StevieBur: a good after dinner m... (page hit rankings)
<Jack_Sparrow> lapisdecor: how old?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<lapisdecor> prior to dapper
<soundray> arcnewuss: no, everything seems to be fine. Boot your system again and see if you can write a file in /mnt now
<ibou> is there a command to see the removed packages conserved in the cache memory ?
<emptyeighty> K_Dallas: thanks
<K_Dallas> mp
<arcnewuss> thanks for your patience soundray
<StevieBur> Bazhang, sorry, I looked in the wrong place before
<soundray> !bootoptions > emptyeighty, this may help too (private message)
<bazhang> StevieBur: you found it?
<riotkittie> hrrrm.
<soundray> arcnewuss: sometimes it takes a bit of fiddling.
<lapisdecor> Jack_, 5.10
<Jack_Sparrow> lapisdecor: see eol above
<nownot> anyone with some samba help?
<Areli1> Hi guys. I've got XGL enabled but it won't let me play Nexuiz. It keeps hanging on the loading screen. What's wrong?
<StevieBur> Bazhang, yes, I have.  But there are so many types. Any preference?  I have an Intel 2.4G with a 512MB DDR1 that is recognized as a 256MB DDR
<richo> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps somehow but i got no problems printing via usb, ooo i dont know really now. it says print job number 19 but it seems like queue is gone now. is this another irrational way from linux to say: "ok this is job 19" but there aren't any queue or jobs before to bother about?
<WARlrus> Hi, I'm trying to use a USB device to connect to a wireless network, but in the properties screen it finds every other local network apart from mine! The network is running off a BT HomeHub...
<bazhang> StevieBur: Mint
<richo> Jack_Sparrow: when does it say nr "1" again.? is it going up to 100? ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> richo: no idea on that...
<StevieBur> Bazhang, I figured that out ... finally.  Thanks.  I didn't see the different versions
<Alpha1650> WARlrus: Maybe your SSID isn't broadcasted? If so: Try to configure the SSID manually!
<tor> does my pupil size matter?
<lapisdecor> Jack_Sparrow, I saw it, i have an old asus a1000 and i cant install newer distros on it because it fails
<bazhang> StevieBur: that will set you up for now--when you get net connection--come back here :}
<WARlrus> Alpha: I have tried entering the SSID, and the WEP key, but then my box freezes when I click "Ok"
<WARlrus> the Hub is set up to broadcast though, I have no problems connecting off this XP machine
<Jack_Sparrow> lapisdecor: you can learn to compile your own,, but usually adding some ram will get an older lappy up and running on at least dapper
<bazhang> tor: do you have a support question?
<StevieBur> Bazhang ... thanks ... and thanks for not yelling at my ignorance ...
<bazhang> StevieBur: no worries :}
<StevieBur> see you all later ... once I have an internet connection ...
<StevieBur> ;)
<StevieBur> bye
<bazhang> :}
<tor> bazhang what is a support question?
<bazhang> bye
<bazhang> tor: this is a support channel not a chat channel :}
<Alpha1650> WARlrus: Did you enter your WEP Key as ASCII? When I tried this it didn't work. So I set it up manually in /etc/network/interfaces.
<WARlrus> No, I entered it as Hex...
<riotkittie> Every now and then nautilus refuses to display the contents of my partitions after i've been looking through it for a while. i know the drive's there [playing audio from that partition at the moment]. if i unmount and remount it will be fine but that grows tiring. anyone have any ideas? is a 120GB FAT32 partition, if that matters :T
<rom11> internal compiler error:Segmentation fault
<WARlrus> I'll try manually setting it up ;)
<rom11> In function 'build_charclass_op
<rom11> internal compiler error:Segmentation fault
<soundray> rom11: do not paste stuff here
<rom11> I am getting this error
<rom11> how to fix this error
<dersu> hi, I have a 7.04 working quite well, do I need to move to 7.10, is there an important diff
<WARlrus> whats the line for putting the key? just wireless-key ##### ?
<Alpha1650> WARlrus: My /etc/network/interfaces uses wireless-essid [essid] to set the SSID and wireless-key [ascii key] to set the wep key.
<bazhang> dersu: depends on what you are looking to do--laptop or desktop?
<riotkittie> nevermind. killing nautilus works wonders.
<WARlrus> okay, how can I apply those changes after saving?
<soundray> dersu: stick with 7.04 unless you have a good reason to upgrade. I found OOo 2.3 important, but had to deal with quite a few problems.
<LucidFox> I have an empty export menu in F-Spot
<dersu> I have laptop, dell 1300 inspiron
<LucidFox> (7.10)
<skywalking> I've configure iptables , but when I reboot why the configure is out ?  How to solve ?
<soundray> riotkittie: 120GB fat32 sounds unhealthy
<Alpha1650> WARlrus: Open a terminal (Applications > accessoires > Terminal/Console) and type "gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces", press ENTER and then you can change the file.
<WARlrus> Yeah, I've done that, but surely those changes aren't applied yet
<soundray> riotkittie: for that size fs, I would favour ext3 anytime. Use ext2fsd if you need to mount it from Windows.
<dersu> thanks soundray
<bazhang> dersu: if you do want to upgrade, you should probably run a livecd first to see if it recognizes your wireless ,etc
<kelsin> skywalking: when you have it working like you want you need to save them with iptables --save (or something simular, read the man page). I think the common debian way is to put the "iptables --restore" command into the post-up in /etc/network/interfaces
<dersu> and bazhang
<Alpha1650> WARlrus: Type into the same terminal: "sudo ifdown [interface]" "sudo ifup [interface]"
<bazhang> dersu: no worries :}
<kelsin> skywalking: more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<skywalking> Thanks
<lapisdecor> Jack_Sparrow, it's currently running with 64MB pc100 and it works fine with 5.10, is it easy (and cheap) to find/buy memory like this?
<Locksm> Ok, so i have 5 partitions made in Gparted, now im in the ubuntu installer. Ill list the mount points ive made.. 20gb /, 50gb /home, 40gb /share, but then im having difficulty as to what i should mount my ntfs partition as, and the partition of 20gb that is going to be used as an image / backup partition...
<WARlrus> Wow my ubuntu box loves this, its just frozen!
<dersu> I spent a lot of time to get the wireless working with my dell inspiron, its because I dont want to move
<Locksm> right now they are named /media/hdb5 for the ext3 and hdb9 for the ntfs...
<soundray> Locksm: no swap?
<fsckr> hmm installing geubuntu in vmware ;) see how this is
<WARlrus> same problem as when I was entering the value in "Properties", its just completely locked up
<riotkittie> soundray: ehhh i was thinking about doing that but i dunno. maybe i'll just split it into smaller partitions. or toss it on NTFS :|
<bazhang> dersu: thus the suggestion to try a livecd first :}
<Locksm> sure
<Alpha1650> WARlrus: Frozen? Doesn't do anything anymore? No mouse movements?
<Locksm> just din bother mentioning it, cus its type is swap
<Locksm> no need to set mount right ?
<WARlrus> Yep
<WARlrus> not responding to anything
<Alpha1650> WARlrus: Try to reboot it. It should apply the changes on boot. Let's see if the error occurs also then. What chipset is your WLAN?
<soundray> Locksm: that's right. I like to create permanent local mountpoints under /var/local/partitionname
<WARlrus> Yeah, I am rebooting now
<WARlrus> its a USB Wireless dongle
<Locksm> say what :O
<sarixe> how do i get ipod classic 6g 160gb working?
<Locksm> what im doing now in ubuntu installer is, to rightclick, edit partition, and set mountpoint
<soundray> sarixe: does it run Ubuntu?
<Locksm> but for the swap partition its disabled
<LucidFox> sarixe> What do you mean, "working"? Do you want to upload music to it from Ubuntu?
<sarixe> yes, LucidFox
<Locksm> but do i just set mount point variable for the backup partition to /backup ?
<uhon> Hi, I got a problem with my RemoteControl (Hauppauge) and the kbd handler on /dev/input/event...
<soundray> Locksm: you don't need to set a mountpoint for swap
<Alpha1650> WARlrus: Strange. Are you using ndiswrapper or a native driver?
<Locksm> ok, then im not doing anything wrong there .D
<Locksm> :D*
<WARlrus> ndiswrapper I believe
<grody> does anyone know of a way to disable write caching on a usb disk that is recognised as a scsi drive & not ata?
<WARlrus> been a long time since I've used this box... lol
<ihadgentoo> any of you know david deangelo allan pease (tv show 1987) ? and what is your opinion about him? thank you
<Locksm> what about the ext3 partition that is going to hold the image of the root partition ?
<WARlrus> okay, its booted fine
<MrPiracy> hello room
<Alpha1650> WARlrus: Then enter into a terminal "ifconfig" and see if the interface is up and burning. ;)
<sarixe> LucidFox : i have newly compiled libgpod and gtkpod, and when i eject the ipod from gtkpod, the ipod tells me there's no music, when there's close to 3000 songs
<WARlrus> ooh its working
<riotkittie> ihadgentoo: my opinion of that is that it's terribly offtopic, eh.
<soundray> ihadgentoo: you've been told repeatedly not to post offtopic here
<WARlrus> Yep, I have internet :D
<ihadgentoo> how do you know if it's off topic?
<Alpha1650> WARlrus: Perfectly. Then: Have a lot of fun! ;)
<soundray> !offtopic | ihadgentoo
<ubotu> ihadgentoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WARlrus> Oh I shall :) Just checking its not connected to some other random network...
<Powhatanbob> since i upgraded to the most recent ubuntu, whenever i double click a .cpp file or such, a dialog pops up asking if i want to run in terminal, display, cancel, or run.  How can i make it just open the file with the default program, and skip the dialog box?
<MrPiracy> anyone knows of a guide of how to boot win98 and winME from an extended partition using grub?
<uhon> does anyone know how to disable the kdb event-handler kdb for a device (like remote-control) that is listed as /dev/input/event???
<uhon> it's confusing my signals from remote
<riotkittie> arrrrrrrgh. stupid. partition.
<Locksm> what about the ext3 partition that is going to hold the image of the root partition ? i mean in regards to giving it a mount point that is..
<kbrooks> ihadgentoo, a topic not related to ubuntu support is offtopic.
 * riotkittie beats nautilus with a stick, makes note to convert file system later
<ihadgentoo> ok i got a question goooooooooooood. can i install kde skin my on normal Ubuntu? and when is the next version of Ubuntu being released?
<riotkittie> this wouldnt be nearly as grating if i weren't trying to make a playlist. otherwise, i'd do it all from the command line :P
<soundray> Locksm: you can sort that out once you've installed
<WARlrus> Many thanks for the help Alpha ;)
<kbrooks> ihadgentoo, yes you can. and its being released in April
<kbrooks> !hardy | ihadgentoo
<ubotu> ihadgentoo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Locksm> Oh, thx for that pice of info!! time to install then :P
<Alpha1650> WARlrus: You're welcome.
<soundray> riotkittie: why not make a playlist on the commandline? 'ls *.ogg >playlist.m3u'
<ihadgentoo> kbrooks ok how do i install kde and how big is it? how do i switch between them? is it physiologically healthy because it seem to have interface like windows, thank you :)
<WARlrus> hehehehe... 147 updates to install
<riotkittie> soundray: because that would be painful. if i were doing whole directories or something, i would but...
<Locksm> As for my bootloader, since i got win xp on hda, and linux on hdb, should i be aware of the setting (hd0) ?
<bazhang> ihadgentoo: please stop
<Locksm> or is it just flip ok, and watch ubuntu doing the magic show ?
<kbrooks> ihadgentoo, a) sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, b) log out and in, you'll see somewhere with enough clicking something labelled sessions and then you can pick kde there and log in
<ihadgentoo> bazhang> stop what bitch?
<riotkittie> my music collection is ~50GB and poorly arranged. twould be a an exercise in masochism, if anything.
<kbrooks> ihadgentoo, c) yes, it is
<kbrooks> !language | ihadgentoo
<ubotu> ihadgentoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> Locksm: for best results, probably let Ubuntu do its thing and let grub install to /dev/hda
<uhon> does anyone know how to change the event handler for /class/input/input5. kbd-daemon is confusing my input signals from remote control, and i want to turn it off
<soundray> !ops | ihadgentoo abusive
<ubotu> ihadgentoo abusive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ihadgentoo> kbrooks> "bazhang> stop what bitch?" why? is he just testing me?
<robdeman__> I just contacted my cable provider / ISP and they say that they definately do not block any traffic such as aMule/eMule/ etc.... also my NAT device is setup to forward ports for aMule (Ubuntu) and eMule (WinXP laptop) ... still both machines do not work!!
<PriceChild> ihadgentoo, lets please get back on topic
<spiderfire> can i define aliases in pidgin?
<steve_j> hi all. what's the command to check/list hardware specs of my server? i recall SGI indys had one years ago, but not sure about ubuntu/debian
<Locksm> that also being (hd0) right ? or do i have to enter the /dev/hda in the device for boot loader installation in advanced before hitting install ?
<MrPiracy> anyone knows of a guide of how to boot win98 and winME from an extended partition using grub?
<arcnewuss> soundray: the user i was trying to modify mnt with had no administrative privileges, i thought sudo passed over that but it seems not to be the case
<Zog>  is it supposed to show under network settings a list of detected APs?
<rom11> how to find the bootloader info on the embedded system?
<soundray> arcnewuss: it normally should, and if it doesn't, at least there should be an error...
<Alpha1650> I installed Ubuntu AMD64 on a 2GB machine. After some time I added again 2GB. I did memtest86, everything works, the memory is ok. But the system crashs (freezes) at boot shortly after showing the login screen. If I disable gdm and login manually at the login prompt it shows a kernel panic dump after login. Now the strange thing: When i boot in singleuser mode and type "init 5", it boots and everything works. If I type "init 2" there ape
<soundray> arcnewuss: have you been able to fix it now?
<sylverfox> how can i be sure, that my sound card is recognized well? i'm interested if my line in is working???
<Hoag> How do you install a specific version of wine?
<arcnewuss> i just need to sudo with user that has admin priviledges so yes
<arcnewuss> thanks again
<soundray> !pinning | Hoag
<ubotu> Hoag: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Locksm> ok installation running, ill get back in a while to check up on the installation process :P
<Locksm> thx for all of your help so far guys and gals!
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I am setting up an imap server, but it will not let me create subfolders, eg stuff/computers exists, but stuff/computers/linux gives me an error: Parent folder is not allowed to contain subfolders.
<Hoag> Thank you :)
<Zog> near as I can tell, my hardware is recognised, but it's not giving me any options to  connect to a network or input my wep key
<mame> Hi is anyone good with getting the FB to work?
 * riotkittie sucks it up and dumps the whole subdirectory into audacious 
<riotkittie> FB? fluxbox?
<mame> FB = Frame Buffer
<riotkittie> typing things out = awsm :P
<Dr_willis> Fried Bologna?
<mame> I like Fried Bologna
<MrPiracy> anyone knows of a guide of how to boot win98 and winME from an extended partition using grub?
<enigmata> yuck.
<sylverfox> anybody could help me, how can i be sure, that my sound card is recognized well? i'm interested if my line in is working???
<ihadubuntu> hello all
<robotic> I wonder if someone might be willing to help me install a piece of software released for Fiesty onto my Edgy box?
<riotkittie> i'm not sure if that's even possible, MrNeedsANickchange
<robotic> sylverfox: have you tried running a sound recording program with a mic?
<MrPiracy> sylverfox: why dont you plug something in and see what happens?
<brobostigon> sylverfox: also does it show your soundcard in dmesg
<evfan42> can somebody help me, I cant my video settings right
<robotic> sylverfox: sound recorder is a program that should ship default with gnome, and if you don't have a mic you can use headphones as a mic
<ihadubuntu> use lshal | less to browse your hw
<MrPiracy> robotic: headphones as a mic?????
<Cryomancer> hi
<omega__> some headphones have a built in mic
<cbx33> heyb guys
<robotic> mrpiracy: no, headphones operate on the same principle as a microphone
<ihadubuntu> s/u/a/
<MrPiracy> robotic: i know, but it won't work as a mic
<cbx33> anyone have exp with madwifi and hostapd?
<Cryomancer> yeah, they can
<ompaul> !grub | MrPiracy (check out the grub howto, never saw it used in a win only situation you might want dsl or some such in there)
<ubotu> MrPiracy (check out the grub howto, never saw it used in a win only situation you might want dsl or some such in there): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robotic> mrpiracy: sure it will.  perhaps not expensive ones, but cheap ones definitely do
<jackaesop> speakers can work as a mic, just not well
<Alpha1650> robotic: I did it some time ago. I just had to enable mic boost.
<ihadubuntu> one human can also work as a micro
<sylverfox> robotic: i used skype and it did work
<evfan42> anyone have experience with nvidia drivers?
<sylverfox> robotic: but i got a tv-card
<robotic> sylverfox: OK, it sounds like your line-in audio is working.  are you interested in testing line-in video?
<sylverfox> robotic and i don't get sound from it
<MrPiracy> ompaul: where's grub howto? (sorry, i'm a newbie)
<MrPiracy> ubotu: i haven't installed win98/me yet ... but i'll need it for testing purposes in a near future
<robotic> sylverfox: I think that the video-in cord (the yellow plug on most machines) only record video, right?  it doesn't record sound
<ompaul> MrPiracy, in that comment:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Animortis> Is there an Ubuntu room for graphics designers?
<robotic> sylverfox: You may need to run a separate line from your TV to your microphone-in
<jackaesop> MrPiracy: consider virtualizing it with virtualbox?
<robotic> sylverfox: let me check for you on googe
<sylverfox> robotic: thanks
<robotic> sylverfox: do you have a TV tuner card, or a video-in card?
<ompaul> Animortis, no but you can use: scribus gimp and imagemagick to give you all sorts of good stuff
<MrPiracy> jackaesop: yeah, but i will need real drivers for soundcards/video/etc
<Animortis> I'm trying to find out why Ktoon is so buggy on Ubuntu.
<sylverfox> robotic:  tv-tuner card
<evfan42> anyone have experience with nvidia drivers? I got my settings to work right once, then I reinstalled ubuntu and now it doesn't work right
<robotic> sylverfox: do you get any sound when you watch TV on your machine?
<sylverfox> robotic: PixelView
<therempers> hello is this where I could ask what to me seems like an easy question
<robotic> sylverfox: but you can get video OK?
<jackaesop> MrPiracy: ah, and you want to be able to restore grub after the install?
<sylverfox> robotic: no, no sound at all
<sylverfox> robotic: yes, the video is OK
<mnemonica> Anyone awake in here?
<Powhatanbob> how can i make ubuntu open files without popping up the display/cancel/run dialog?
<mnemonica> whoops!
<therempers> ok here is my question I want to take out my old video card and put a new one in yet when I do x fails
<jackaesop> MrPiracy: I noticed on the alternate ISO there was a restore grub option or something like that
<mnemonica> nevermind that.
<therempers> how do I do that
<robotic> sylverfox: OK, I don't know if the problem is line-in, then
<jackaesop> Powhatanbob: change it's permissions so it's not an executable file
<robotic> sylverfox: what software are you viewing the tv-card's output in?  mplayer?
<mega-seed> just a Q, with a standard install, no fancy pancy stuff, will my wirless dwl 520+ card work?
<Powhatanbob> thank you
<sylverfox> robotic:  TV-Time
<robotic> mega-seed: best way to check is to live-boot with a CD version of ubuntu and check
<therempers> anyone?
<sylverfox> robotic: how whould i try other program?
<mnemonica> Sorry for this being so long, but I feel that everything mentioned here is required. alright. I uninstalled compiz a day or so ago and did something with xgl that I thought was required (I know now that it wasn't) and after logging out, I found that I could not log in using either X or GNOME. I've tried Fluxbox and Xfce, but neither of those work either. What happens is I attempt to login, it accepts my username and pw, then goes to a brown screen, then
<mega-seed> well i did it a while ago and it didnt work
<evfan42> bump
<evfan42> anyone have experience with nvidia drivers? I got my settings to work right once, then I reinstalled ubuntu and now it doesn't work right
<mega-seed> but how would i get it to work
<robotic> sylverfox: http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/help.html#audioconnect
<robotic> sylverfox: have you looked at this?
<sylverfox> robotic: not yet
<dsnyders> mnemonica: have you tried re-installing compiz, or undoing the xgl thing that you did?
<ompaul> therempers, ctrl alt F4 and there log in as yourself and choose sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<evfan42> and I get an error that didn't show up eariler, cpu frequency scaling not supported
<robotic> sylverfox: give that a try -- it looks like it lets you map the audio output to your sound card
<mega-seed> ok well how would i get my nic to work?
<mega-seed> btw i am noob to linux
<joebob777as7> mnemonica, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mega-seed> i tried suse
<robotic> mega-seed: ndiswrapper is usually what people have to play with to get their wifi card to work
<mega-seed> formated that rite off lol
<mega-seed> hmm
<therempers> ok that will do it?
<mega-seed> how would i know what to do?
<sylverfox> robotic:  i have a cable (jack) comming out from my tv-tunner card
<mnemonica> dsnyders: No. I haven't tried re-installing compiz. And the issue with the xgl thing is that I'm not sure what I did, exactly.
<robotic> mega-seed: you might want to take a look online, googling the name of your wifi card plus ubuntu
<therempers> ompal
<ompaul> therempers, it should help a lot
<mnemonica> joebob77as7: I'll try that.
<therempers> ok thanks.
<robotic> mega-seed: that will give you user experiences and take you to a site with install instructions
<sylverfox> robotic: should i enter it to the mic. - jack?
<therempers> if it messes something up I am screwed
<therempers> only pc
<dsnyders> mnemonica: try joebob777as7's advice
<robotic> sylverfox: does your capture card have an audio output jack, or any other jacks?
<robotic> mega-seed: did you turn up any resources?
<rom11> How to find the bootloader info on the linux system?
<sylverfox> robotic: yes it has 1 jack
<robotic> sylverfox: is it the jack you are using to plug the video input, or is there a separate jack for that?
<sylverfox> robotic: i entered it before to the blue hole
<dsnyders> rom11: The bootloader configuration files are in /boot
<sylverfox> robotic: it is not for video input
<robotic> does anyone have a link (or can find one online) to the Edgy Eft version of the GraphThing package?
<rom11> but I have embedded system, there there is no boot
<robotic> sylverfox: OK, try running that line into your mic in, or spkr line in
<evfan42> anyone?
<different_realit> hi.. do you know any download manager that supports premium download from rapidshare? that is username/password support for the link.
<SpookyET> Is anyone using BTG
<mega-seed> linux looks like it will hurt my lil brain
<robotic> sylverfox: you might even try putting that up to a pair of headphones
<mega-seed> setting up wifi looks aids worthy
<dsnyders> rom11: What are you trying to do?
<robotic> mega-seed: if you want to come back here when you have specifics, you can probably find someone to walk you through it
<bazhang> robotic: not in edgy per search on packages.ubuntu.com
<robotic> mega-seed: but usually it helps if you have things up and running, so you can work in real-time, rather than trying to explain everything in advance
<wols_> Redlook: find out what chip your dwl520 uses
<robotic> bazhang: thanks.  guess I have to upgrade to feisty :(
<mega-seed> well robotic im guna format my pc and put windows in it again
<wols_> mega-seed: find out what chip your dwl520 uses
<sylverfox> robotic: i don't understand that sentence with the hadphones
<wols_> mega-seed: is it pci, usb or what?
<mega-seed> then im going to dl and burn ubuntu
<mega-seed> then dual boot
<mega-seed> its PCI
<sylverfox> robotic: i have my speakers pluged in
<Johan-_> I'm trying to setup svn/https using apache but I cant get it to work with the same Location but different ports as http, anyone got a good guide?
<wols_> mega-seed: then "lspci" will tell you what it is
<lynx> my problem: I 've nokia n73 mobile, i want to use it as USB Modem in my ubuntu os, but i dont know how to do for that, if u have any idea then plz tell me that how to do that..(use USB Modem)
<mega-seed> what is lspci?
<robotic> sylverfox: are the speakers plugged into the TV card or into your computer?
<nicandro>  hi, in order to connect to the web through a Nokia6630 via USB, which application should I use?
<wols_> mega-seed: a program
<Ashex> bwahaha
<Ashex> silly company
<Ashex> using Windows server to run a file server
<robotic> sylverfox: b/c if there is nothing plugged into the TV card's audio jack, then maybe there's no way for sound to get out of the card
<dsnyders> mega-seed: There is a project called wubi that will let you try linux on your machine without wiping windows off of it.  You can google for it.
<mega-seed> wols_ okie
<bazhang> robotic: no worries :}
<mega-seed> idm about formating
<mega-seed> its semi entertaining
<grindcore> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Ashex> wubi actually works fairly well
<robotic> bazhang: one existed at one point on getdeb.com, but for some reason getdeb doesn't list it anymore
<lynx> hi, all can any one give my problem sulution?
<lynx> my problem: I 've nokia n73 mobile, i want to use it as USB Modem in my ubuntu os, but i dont know how to do for that, if u have any idea then plz tell me that how to do that..(use USB Modem)
<mnemonica> joebob77as7: I'm at the part that reads: "Video card's bus identifier" The default option is 0:2:0, but when I issue lspci in terminal, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47417/        Which should I use?
<Ashex> basically you get the installer, it downloads an ubuntu image and install ubuntu from within windows
<Ashex> reboot and you can select it from the boot menu
<robotic> sylverfox: any luck?
<wols_> mnemonica: clear it. don't put anything in
<bazhang> robotic: exists for gutsy
<Alyxander> anyone use recordmydesktop?
<mega-seed> brb
<mnemonica> wols_: Amount of memory?
<dsnyders> Any IMAP gurus around?
<sylverfox> robotic: i have my speakers (2.1) pluged into the computers sound card, and i have a cable whicj is pluged in the Tv-Tunner card and connects it with the Computers sound card, through the mic. line in jack
<lynx> hey any one can give my problem solution ,,????? plz rply
<wols_> mnemonica: nothing. it will ifgure it out on its own
<Jimnastics> I'm using ip route to add & delete a default gateway route every 5 seconds, I've been testing it pinging a node and there is always a 2 second delay to actually delete a route after ip route del was exectured, anybody knowing why this is happening and if there is a way to immediately delete a route from the routing table?
<DRebellion> hey! just a quick question: is ubuntu _completely_ FOSS?
<lynx> my problem: I 've nokia n73 mobile, i want to use it as USB Modem in my ubuntu os, but i dont know how to do for that, if u have any idea then plz tell me that how to do that..(use USB Modem)
<robotic> sylverfox: try connecting the speakers directly into the tv-tuner card
<robotic> sylverfox: if that is possible
<vee> hi
<sylverfox> robotic: ok, i give it a try
<lynx> hi, robotic..can u plz give my problem solution..?
<lynx> my problem: I 've nokia n73 mobile, i want to use it as USB Modem in my ubuntu os, but i dont know how to do for that, if u have any idea then plz tell me that how to do that..(use USB Modem)
<robotic> sylverfox: if that is not possible, then let's try the btaudio instructions at the link I gave you
<robotic> lynx: sorry, I have no idea
<ajmal> ajmal shaheen enterd the room
<lynx> ok
<sylverfox> robotic: i pluged the speker, but still no sound
<meoblast001> hello
<ajmal> any body tell me how to setting yahoo in the pidgin messanger
<lynx> can your friend say this??????????
<robotic> sylverfox: spkrs are working though, right?
<lynx> solution???
<sylverfox> yes
<ajmal> I want to chat in the pakistani chat room
<robotic> sylverfox: OK, let's try btaudio
<robotic> sylverfox: can you run btaudio?
<vee> after changing IP from DHCP to static i cant access http://localhost
<meoblast001> im having trouble playing any OGG video file recorded by multiple screencasters and im also having trouble with the AVI's i get after converting them
<Jimnastics> ?
<meoblast001> how do i fix this
<lynx> robotic?? (can your friend slove this problem????) plz rply
<meoblast001> it kills Totem and leaves a strange error in mPlayer
<rom11> how do I fix the compile error?
<sylverfox> robotic: do you reffer to the 12. point, on that site?
<lynx> plz tell them.
<meoblast001> the error is "error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<robdeman> I just contacted my cable provider / ISP and they say that they definately do not block any traffic such as aMule/eMule/ etc.... also my NAT device is setup to forward ports for aMule (Ubuntu) and eMule (WinXP laptop) ... still both machines do not work!!
<ajmal> yahoo chat room setting in the pidgin messenger plz tell me
<ajmal> plz help me?????????
<SpeakerMania> How can I access my shared folders from across town?
<brainiac_ghost> meoblast001: try playing it with mplayer -vo xv <file>
<mnemonica> wols_: Identifier for the Monitor?
<sylverfox> robotic: i put you something pon the pastebin
<robotic> sylverfox: I am refering to point 11
<brainiac_ghost> ajmal: you can add a yahoo account on pidgin by pressing add on the account window
<wraund> *stutters*
<wraund> 18:15            ajmal : yahoo chat room setting in the pidgin messenger plz tell me
<lynx> how to use USB Modem form nokian73 to USB?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<dsnyders> lynx:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166617 might give you some pointers on your cell phone/modem issue
<sylverfox> robotic: http://pastebin.com/d1f1413f3
<bazhang> does pidgin have a channel?
<brainiac_ghost> rom11: what compile error
<grindcore> hi
<meoblast001> "X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<meoblast001> "
<robotic> sylverfox, OK, sorry, missed that
<gandhii> is there a way to make the desktop retain a certain amount of ram.   It tends to take an awful lot of time for the OS to bring everything back into memory after finishing an intensive activity...
<vee> Can anyone help wwith: after changing IP from DHCP to static i cant access http://localhost
<vee> ?
<lynx> ok thanks
<Jimnastics> I'm using ip route to add & delete a default gateway route every 5 seconds, I've been testing it pinging a node and there is always a 2 second delay to actually delete a route after ip route del was exectured, anybody knowing why this is happening and if there is a way to immediately delete a route from the routing table?
<brainiac_ghost> meoblast001: hmm, *shrugs* strange
<meoblast001> brainiac_ghost: all other files work
<sylverfox> robotic: this is what i get after dmesg
<brainiac_ghost> meoblast001: how big is the file?
<ajmal> brainiac ghost: I had add my account in pidgin
<wols_> mnemonica: whatever you want?
<meoblast001> brainiac_ghost: the AVI or OGG?
<sylverfox> robotic: i copied only the parts that reffer to the tv tunner card
<lynx> hi calc
<mnemonica> wols_: hahaha... Ok.
<grindcore> i've done everything what i should about mounting NTFS external HDD but now when I connect again my drive i'm getting this message: You are not privileged to mount the volume 'My Book'. any ideas ? thanks for help
<robotic> let me appeal to anyone else - anyone familiar with getting TV tuners up and running using TV-Time?
<vee> lynx can you help?
<robotic> b/c I don't have a tv tuner, so am not familiar with this specific setup
<UbuntMe> Hey guys, I have a problem,  VLC media player just stoped working, by that i mean that whenever i click it, it doesent do anything..at all.
<lynx> for what
<ajmal> now what can i do for enter the chat room. In chat room it wants chat room name what did i write?
<lynx> ?
<vee> after changing IP from DHCP to static i cant access http://localhost
<brainiac_ghost> meoblast001: pm
<hippychick> ajmal, try joining #pidgin and asking their
<wraund> 18:17            ajmal : now what can i do for enter the chat room. In chat room it wants chat room name what did i write?
<wraund> ajmal: i dont undersatnd
<lynx> vee: which error u get
<wraund> understand*
<UbuntMe> How do i fix this?
<robotic> sylverfox: did you type in btaudio to get this error dump?
<vee> UNABLE TO CONNECT
<lynx> vee>>>>?
<robotic> sylverfox: or can you launch btaudio at all?
<lynx> ok
<ajmal> dear wraund: I say that I want chat in yahoo chat rooms of pakistan what should i do for this?
<lynx> vee:check ur internet connection .
<vee> lynx it works fine
<lynx> ok
<sylverfox> robotic: i don't have btaudio on my computer
<lynx> then
<par_> hello all, I just recently did the GUI upgrade from feisty to gutsy, and now I cannot boot into any of the kernels, i get a 'kernel panic not snycing vfs'.  Nor can I boot into the recovery modes.  DOes anyone know how I can fix this?  I am able to use a live cd to access the files on that file system though.
<lynx> try stop any apache servers in uour pc
<mnemonica> wols_: Ok, I'm done with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg like joebob777as7 asked me to... What now?
<vee> hi par_
<ajmal> hippychick: I wrote #pidgin but no responce
<lastk> ohh shit.. how to resize my / using the free space of the my home ?
<par_> hi vee
<robotic> sylverfox: does apt-get let you pick it up?
<UbuntMe> How do i fix vlc media player? It doesent work at all.  Pleas help.
<lynx> vee:stop  your apache server.
<racarter> how do i know if i am configured to use a proxy?
<wols_> mnemonica: restart X
<bruenig> lastk, is the / before or after /home
<sylverfox> robotic:  i think not
<bazhang> oy serious trolling in #kubuntu
<lynx> vee:and start then
<racarter> for some reason i can't use bittorrent, i tried to disable any firewall rules.. don't know what else is stopping me
<sylverfox> robotic: it doesn't find the package
<wols_> UbuntMe: open a terminal, run vlc in there. what is the output in the terminal?
<lynx> vlc
<lynx> is op
<mnemonica> wols_: I'm in failsafe GNOME... But I'll logout and try to use X
<lynx> wols
<kimmey> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joebob777as7> mnemonica, you should be able to log in now and it should display like it di dthe first time.
<robotic> sylverfox: what is the brand of your tvcard
<lastk> bruenig: my /home has 3gb free and my / are 100% used :(
<kimmey> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> lastk, is the / before or after /home
<sylverfox> robotic: pixelview
<Franky_the_Pierr> hi, in gutsy, the "alt+###" does not work, I sometimes need French accents, but don't want the french keyboard.  How can I make the alt key work to enter special characters?
<mnemonica> mmmk. brb
<vee> lynx... now i get INdx of /
<sylverfox> robotic: PV-BT878P+
<bruenig> Franky_the_Pierr, there are no alt characters like that, you need to use the character map to select them
<wols_> lynx: hm?
<vee> lynx sorry... Index of/..... apache1-default/
<lastk> bruenig: sorry ?
<UbuntMe> wols_:   Whats the command?
<bruenig> lastk, is the / before or after /home on the hard drive
<Proximo> can anyone recommend a distro for running on a older laptop, i need wifi support, flash and video playback etc
<vee> that was apache2
<lynx> vee : ya thats running
<lynx> vee:apache is running
<Franky_the_Pierr> oh, ok, ill search how that works then...  thanks.
<bruenig> Proximo, all of the distros can do that
<lynx> vee:now what u want?
<lastk> bruenig: now I not remember =/
<wols_>  
<lynx> vee:from browser?
<vee> it used to poihnt to the file the says....IT Works!
<Proximo> bruenig: the keyword here is OLD laptop
<LimCore> vim hanged, should I report it in  https://bugs.launchpad.net/vim/+filebug   or find vim's upsteam bug tracker?
<wols_> UbuntMe: the command is "vlc" what else?
<Proximo> bruenig: so i need lightweight
<lynx> vee:???
<bruenig> Proximo, arch, gentoo, slackware, zenwalk, etc.
<lynx> vee:where ru??
<robotic> sylverfox: you can get tv ok, yes?
<vee> lynx when I use a browser
<wols_> Proximo: xubuntu or maybe better fluxbuntu
<lynx> vee:'ve u tried?
<vee> lynx it goes to the directory
<bruenig> xubuntu is a joke if it's purpose is to be lightweight
<mnemonica> joebob777as7: Nope. Didn't work. Still crashes back to gdm. I'm in failsafe... Any other suggestions?
<bruenig> because it is far from it
<sylverfox> robotic: tha screen is ok, perfect, just no sound
<UbuntMe> wols_:  ok, luke@luke-laptop:~$ vlc
<UbuntMe> VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus
<UbuntMe> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<UbuntMe> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<lynx> vee:ya but what u want to do??
<vee> lynx of Index of?.... rather than the default index page
<robotic> sylverfox: OK, great, take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302418
<Proximo> wols_: ive tried xubuntu 7.10, and it runs sluggish on that comp, fluxbuntu is lighter aint it ?
<robotic> sylverfox: this seems to describe your setup & problem
<vee> lynx get it to point to ... lemme fin the right www
<nickrud> LimCore: check for the bug in both; if you see it in vim reference it in launchpad, if you don't see it in vim report it in launchpad
<wols_> UbuntMe: all you can do is run it under strace but you don't know enough to do this, sorry
<lynx> vee: i can't get it , be clear
<joebob777as7> mnemonica, sry i'm all out...
<grindcore> i've done everything what i should about mounting NTFS external HDD but now when I connect again my drive i'm getting this message: You are not privileged to mount the volume 'My Book'. any ideas ? thanks for help
<lynx> vee:write whole sentence that what u want to do..
<bliss_> what is the command line to respart apache2 after making changes to index.html?
<vee> lynx  it needs to go one directory more to the default page
<bliss_> restart
<UbuntMe> wols_:  so it ont work again?
<mirak> how to make work the 3D in Ubuntu Gutsy ?
<mnemonica> wols_: It didn't work. Still crashes back to gdm. I'm in failsafe... What now?
<robotic> sylverfox: let me know if the workarounds there help
<par_> bliss_: /etc/init.rd apache2 -k restart
<wols_> mirak: edpends on your videcard
<nickrud> bliss_: you don't need to restart apache, it sees the change no problem
<lynx> vee:then whats de problem?
<par_> but yeah, you shouldnt need to restart
<mirak> wols_: nvidia 6600GT
<sylverfox> robotic: i don't get sound even if i plug the speakers jack into the TV-card
<inzeo> mirak: have you tried using Envy to install the correct drivers for your Nvidia card?
<nickrud> !compiz | mirak
<ubotu> mirak: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<vee> lynx /var/www/apache2-default not /var/www   Does that make sense
<robotic> sylverfox: that's fine, but did you try the other things mentioned
<bruenig> !envy | inzeo
<ubotu> inzeo: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Kragnerac> Ubuntu on Rails. :)
<dersu> well.. what is the apt-get command for find out if a package is installed or not?
<inzeo> bruenig: i'm aware that is is not needed nor supported, but it is a much easier way of doing things especially for new comers
<lynx> vee:ya.. but it doesnt make sense.
<nickrud> dersu: apt-cache policy <package>
<bruenig> inzeo, it is not recommended, it is destructive and faulty
<mirak> inzeo: in fact I reinstalled gutsy just some ours ago, but I had 3D earlier
<sylverfox> robotic:  i just began to read it, and i saw the guy from there got sound, if he pluged into the tv-tunner
<lynx> vee:what u want to do?
<dersu> thanks
<mirak> nickrud: I don't know what's the problem
<bruenig> inzeo, if you want to lead new comers to a terrible hack of a script in your free time, that's up to you but within this channel, they prefer that you try only to recommend good things
<wols_> !nvidia | mirak
<ubotu> mirak: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frogger__> i can't access my windows share from ubuntu gutsy
<mirak> it doesn't seem to be able to load nvidia module, though I installed all what is needed
<mnemonica> wols_: Repeat: It didn't work. Still crashes back to gdm. I'm in failsafe... What now?
<lastk> bruenig : my / is dev/sda9 and my home is /dev/sda8
<bliss_> nickrud: thanks i  thought that would be the case but the changes in the index.html file are not showing i wonder if there is also another file i need to change this is apache2 on ubuntu in a vps
<wols_> mnemonica: uninstall and purge (important to purge) all of gnome and reinstall it...
<lynx> vee: r u dhere?
<vee> lynx .... if I went to a browser I want the Apache default index.html page to pop up.... not the directory contents of www
<bruenig> lastk, which one is first on the hard drive
<frogger__> i get a can't display contents of x
<nickrud> mirak: it really depends on your hardware, you should follow those steps to set it up. I don't have nvidia, so I'm not familiar with it
<mnemonica> wols_: How do I do that?
<nickrud> bliss_: your browser might be caching the page
<frogger__> can anybodyy help me with this problem?
<vee> lynx thats the way it used to be
<Cyberai> can anyone tell me what that command is that you can use to force your video card to spit out it's mode and everythig all set up perfect to cut and paste into your xorg.conf?
<robotic> sylverfox: although his symptoms are not precisely the same as yours because his board is different, trying the things he suggests will give you more information for resolving your problem
<vee> lynx unless it was originally set up wrong
<lastk> bruenig : http://pastebin.com/d6c59e3bb  df -h >
<lynx> vee:ya exactly,  in ubuntu it is always like this
<chilli_> frogger
<frogger__> yea?
<robotic> sylverfox: and one of them may work, so I'd suggest taking a look.  he gives a link to a list of workarounds
<lynx> vee: u setup it exatly right.
<chilli_> whats the problem
<sylverfox> robotic: ok, i'm reading and trying
<lynx> vee:dont worry
<bruenig> lastk, which one is physically in front of the other one on the hard drive, that's what I need to know
<mnemonica> wols_: How do I do that?
<vee> lynx thanks for all your help
<vee> lynx  :)
<par_> hello all, I just recently did the GUI upgrade from feisty to gutsy, and now I cannot boot into any of the kernels, i get a 'kernel panic not snycing vfs'.  Nor can I boot into the recovery modes.  DOes anyone know how I can fix this?  I am able to use a live cd to access the files on that file system though. (bump)
<frogger__> i get a error message when i try to access my window share
<bruenig> lastk, you know what, either way, you can't do it without formatting one of the partitions so it doesn't really matter, I was just hoping to tell you which one you would need to format
<nickrud> Cyberai: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical will create a default xorg.conf, it's the best tool in ubuntu. If it is not quite right, it's usually because your monitor doesn't report properly
<lynx> vee:by de way what r u dong with aapche?
<lynx> vee:create web site on ubuntu?
<Cyberai> thanks nickrud
<robotic> sylverfox: good luck
<chilli_> what5 does it say the erro message
<vee> lynx i want to set my box so that i can do testing froma remote location
<nickrud> Cyberai: erm sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg that is
<vee> lynx so i have been trying to get LAMP and ftp services working
<frogger__> "sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "windows share:home"
<chilli_> what does it say?
<lynx> vee:i can't get what u saying??
<eses> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<chilli_> ok
<Areli1> Guys, after i installed XGL i tried disabling it and enabling AIGLX again but it's not working.. everytime i try to enable it it says it can't. Can anyone help me?
<lastk> bruenig : ahh ok.. then I need to format someone partition?
<wols_> mnemonica: I don't remember which package to remove off hand to remove all of gnome :(
<lynx> vee : ok wait i give u link for that...
<SpeakerMania> I just set up vsftpd. Now what? How do I connect to it?
<wols_> SpeakerMania: with "ftp"
<JonathanH> This might get me kick/banned but i was wondering if there was anyone with good Vista knowledge that could help me with a networking issue.
<SpeakerMania> wols_, what? Can you be more specific?
<chilli_> frogger
<frogger__> yea?
<wols_> mnemonica:  apt-get --purge remove libgnome32 libgnome2-common
<kbrooks> JonathanH, ##windows - but we aren't really that harsh/
<chilli_> can we go 2 a diff server
<frogger__> yea
<wols_> mnemonica: it will remove a TON of stuff. after that: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<chilli_> #ecere
<bruenig> lastk, what is your native language
<frogger__> k
<wols_> mnemonica: it must be done in console. gdm and X must be closed
<chazco> Anyone able to help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<lastk> bruenig : portuguese from Brazil
<bruenig> !pr
<wols_> SpeakerMania: ftp localhost
<lastk> bruenig : sorry by my bad english
<wols_> !pt
<bruenig> !br
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SpeakerMania> wols_, I still don't understand. I need to FTP to it from across town.
<eses> who has used mythbuntu yet?
<Cyberai> nickrud, it's not recognizing the -pcritical option
<lastk> bruenig : i Tried on ubuntu-br but anyone know
<meoblast001> hello
<meoblast001> i need help
<spiderfire> ok
<meoblast001> for some reason, none of my media players can play OGG or converted AVI's from those OGG's that i encoded
<lynx> vee:by de way where r u from?
<wols_> SpeakerMania: then "ftp <your ip>"
<vee> lynx United States
<Proximo> so any other tips than fluxbox ?
<vee> lynx you?
<meoblast001> all of these were encoded by multiple screencasters
<nickrud> Cyberai: you might have misspelled it, I just ran this command and it was recreated:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<lynx> vee: i m from india.
<lynx> vee:what r u studing?
<SpeakerMania> wols_, what? How do I run that in Windows? Is the server my IP? what is the username/password?
<kimmey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Cyberai> nickrud, that did it, i didn't have the xserver-xorg part
<Cyberai> thanks
<vee> lynx had studied design now working ... how about you?
<nickrud> Cyberai: ah, you missed my correction of that, sorry
<wols_> SpeakerMania: yes in windows too. username/password is your username and password
<SpeakerMania> wols_, thanks. I'll try it
<lynx> vee: me , a professional web developer(drupal, ruby on rails)
 * nickrud heads off to give 64bit another chance
<vee> lynx sounds fun
<SpeakerMania> wols_, my IP begins with '172' isn't that for inside the network? will I be able to access it outside my home network?
<lynx> vee: why?
<bono_bon2003> huy
<Lilacor> how do I clear out graphical crash artifacts?
<vee> lynx i guess anything different than what you do... sounds fun to me
<wols_> SpeakerMania: yes it's a private ip most likely. you need to use your public IP and portforward 20 and 21 at least on your router
<bono_bon2003> hlooo
<vee> lynx maybe i meant to say interesting
<glol3ul> anyone playing globulation2 ?
<lynx> vee:now tell me what u gess about me...
<SpeakerMania> wols_, can you help me do that? What is my public IP? My routers?
<lynx> vee: tell me truth..
<vee> lynx Hwo do you mean?
<wols_> SpeakerMania: no I cannot help you since it's not ubuntu related. ask your router manufacturer or manual
<lynx> vee: i mean what u think different that make u a fun?
<SpeakerMania> wols_, okay thanks
<rijo> How do I install "the source of your current running kernel"?
<vee> lynx I meant anything different than what I currently do - sounds interesting
<lynx> vee:ok
<lynx> vee this is the link for your interest
<lynx> http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/12/lamp-installation-on-ubuntu
<vee> lynx thanx for that
<lynx> vee this is for LAMP server setup just follow the steps
<lynx> vee today i setup LAMP server on my office
<vee> lynx I appreciate it... from this tutorial?
<lynx> vee bcoz today my ubuntu is crashed and i install fresh copy
<lynx> thanks
<dkbg> anyone else having problems updating or downloading from the repos?
<lynx> vee what happen?
<sainzeo> dkbg: what kinda problems are you encountering?
<mnemonica> wols_: Done. This is all that it put out. Notice my note at the bottom about the error I got... ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47421/
<lynx> vee is there any problem with this?
<vee> lynx mine works fine... maybe a delay
<vee> lynx im guessing thats it
<lynx> ok
<vee> lynx im also in the middle of working
<dkbg> sainzeo: well the downloads are slow and unreliable
<lynx> ok
<vee> lynx so i have to pay attention in two places
<dkbg> I was just wondering if there was a known problem with any of the servers
<sainzeo> dkbg: i haven't encountered any of those problems at the moment...
<dkbg> although they seem to be working better now actually
<lynx> vee : i disturb u?
<vee> lynx i dont folow u
<lynx> vee: if that is the thing then i really sorry for that ..!
<threeseas> I have a problem with partition size. Seems my root partition has run out of room to the point of 12k which is not enough room to allow me to remove software
<dkbg> download speed is still rather slow though
<vee> lynx i have to get back to work unfortunately... il be back on later though. haqve a good day
<mnemonica> wols_: Did you receive my last message?
<dersu> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) is a cross-compiler... no
<wols_> mnemonica: shouldn't be a big deal. now reinstall all that shit with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop :)
<vee> bye everyone
<lynx> ya  have a good day...to u also.. bye
<mnemonica> wols_: Alright, excellent... Reinstalling shit now.
<ubuntu__> klwo
<ubuntu__> coño
 * wols_ crosses fingers for mnemonica 
<romantik> hello
<romantik> i have a question regarding to my SanDisk Sansa e260 mp3 player
<SpeakerMania> wols_, would my gateway IP be the public IP?
<romantik> i have tagged all my mp3 files with the artist name and the title name
<romantik> but the mp3 is then displayed as (for example) In the End.mp3
<wols_> SpeakerMania: no
<SpeakerMania> wols_, okay. Still seraching
<romantik> and not as this:
<romantik> Linkin Park
<romantik> In the End
<SpeakerMania> wols_, primary DNS?
<lynx> hi, Seveas
<kelsin> romantik: I remember having a problem with id3v1 vs id3v2 tags and enconding on the sansa, what program did you tag with?
<romantik> what can i do that the player will show the song correctly and not in the form of song.mp3  ???
<dersu> what does it mean ?
<wols_> SpeakerMania: stop guessing
<dersu> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) is a cross-compiler... no
<romantik> i tagged with EasyTAG
<wols_> that you don't want to crosscompile whatever for another cpu arch than you#re actually using
<specialist125> hello can anyone help me with k9copy
<SpeakerMania> wols_, lol fine then.
<mr_flea> how might i install build-essential without putting in a cdrom that i don't have? gutsy's asking for my cdrom when i try to get it with apt.
<kelsin> romantik: make sure you're saving id3v1 and id3v2, also if you're using unicode (utf8) try using ascii if that's an option in EasyTag
<wols_> SpeakerMania: your current public IP is 71.33.160.169   71-33-160-169.hlrn.qwest.net
<kelsin> mr_flea: edit your sources to not include the cdrom
<spr0k3t> what's the best VM software to use if I need to run windows for a few weeks of development?
<wols_> mr_flea: remove the gutsy cdrom line from your sources.list
<wols_> mr_flea: and make sure the ubuntu repos are in
<SpeakerMania> wols_, which is my gateway IP.
<specialist125> need help with k9copy
<wols_> SpeakerMania: no
<SpeakerMania> wols_, yes.
<wols_> gateway IP is something like 172.x.x.x
<mr_flea> kelsin, wols_: thanks, i didn't notice that line before
<kelsin> spr0k3t: I would say vmware
<SpeakerMania> wols_, I'm looking at my router through IE at the details.
<romantik> kelsin, which tag editor doc you use?
<romantik> *do
<romantik> kelsin, which tag editor do you use?
<kelsin> romantik: havn't put files on my sansa for like a year so honestly I forgot what I was using at the time :-(
<mnemonica> wols_: Wow, it's downloading stuff through the terminal. That's cool. How long should it take? Or is there not a way to tell?
<ompaul> threeseas, cd /tmp check out anything you don't need in there - be careful  - then do something like sudo reboot  and try apt-get remove --purge after that also before you start this process, cd /var/cache/apt/archives and sudo rm *       be careful
<SpeakerMania> wols_, and my Gateway IP Address happens to be 71.33.160.169
<spr0k3t> kelsin: thanks... I'll get the server set up.
<wols_> SpeakerMania: not my fault if you don't know proper terms
<kelsin> romantik: I remember liking QuodLibet's tag editor, but I don't remember if it worked :-( sorry
<grindcore> how i can run from terminal this administration tool :Users and Groups ? thanks
<SpeakerMania> wols_, why are you ebing such a bastard?
<wols_> mnemonica: depends on your network speed. and it gives you an estimate at the bottom
<lynx> wols_ fuck with speakerMania
<SpeakerMania> wols_, dear god man.
<wols_> lynx: ?
<lynx> fun
<mnemonica> wols_: Ah... Nice. Thank you.
<kbrooks> !language | lynx
<ubotu> lynx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SpeakerMania> lol
<kbrooks> !language | SpeakerMania
<ubotu> SpeakerMania: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SpeakerMania> Why thanks. :P
<spr0k3t> grindcore: gksu users-admin
<wols_> SpeakerMania: if you don't like what I say, you are free to /ignore
<wols_> which might not a bad idea on my part for you either
<JamoSmith> could someone help me clone my video output to S-Video (same video card). The Screens & Graphics interface is limiting and google reveals text config files which I am limited in ability to utilize
<grindcore> spr0k3t thank you :)
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: I will give you a site for you to read. it's 4 lines of code that you have to add to xorg.conf
<SpeakerMania> wols_, I would, but I'm in need of help and you seem to be the one tom whom I should talk to. Yet you are being stupid and not helping.
<spr0k3t> grindcore: if you go into your main menu preferences, you can double click on the items listed for the menus and see the commands being used.
<logyati> hello guys
<JamoSmith> LiMaO I'll give it a try, thanks
<wols_> SpeakerMania: if I am stupid, why do you talk to me?
<ompaul> !patience | SpeakerMania
<ubotu> SpeakerMania: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SpeakerMania> wols_, are you not listening?
<wols_> SpeakerMania: and it's a really great incentive for me to help you when you call me stupid. real genius you are
<SpeakerMania> wols_, I am.
<lynx> wols_u only chat with ur friend
<ompaul> SpeakerMania, a little advice, clam down,
<ompaul> lynx, stay out of it
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47423/  --> add those lines to xorg.conf, on the "Device" or "Screen" sectionn
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: and yes, it's only that. btw, you should remove other xorg.conf.* files you have there. just keep a main xorg.conf
<sundar> mac x86'
<JamoSmith> where do I find this config file
<lynx> both stupid re genius
<kbrooks> sundar, we cant help
<sylverfox> can somebody help me, how to make it possible to record a sound from my mic?
<grindcore> spr0k3t i have a problem with ntfs external drive, and i tried to setup something in this users and groups but now i cannot open it and from the console aswell :( can u help me please ?
<Ashfire908> what is the plus of using gksudo?
<kbrooks> sundar, with mac osx86
<Flare183> JamoSmith:> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JamoSmith> thx
<logyati> i made a network here today. i used a pc as internet router, and i have 3 pcs accessing the internet through it. i have a port not in use in my switch, and i wanna use it to create a wireless network. but i dont want that any computes at the wireless network could see or access pcs connected to de wired network. i bought a wireless router and i plugged it in the switch... what should i do?
<Flare183> np
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: open up a terminal and type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<kbrooks> !sudo | Ashfire908
<kbrooks> hmmm!
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: without the quotes, and remember that casing is important. X11 is different than x11
<vocx> LiMaO, JamoSmith actually I think it is a good idea to keep some backup file of xorg.conf so don't remove everything.
<Ashfire908> vs sudo
<lynx> u stay out of it ompaul,,,, fucking man..
<ubotu> Ashfire908: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flare183> logyati:> try using sudo dhclient
<LiMaO> vocx: if he keeps a xorg.conf.2 or .1 it may not work
<barbara_> can someone help me i'm in a real bind for time. I am trying to print a pdf in gutsy to send to someone so they can print it off but when i print it as a pdf it puts the margins wrong so when they print it it cuts off parts of the page....
<kbrooks> !language | lynx
<ubotu> lynx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kbrooks> !coc | lynx
<ubotu> lynx: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Ashfire908> i know why to use sudo. i want to know the plus of using gksudo over sudo.
<logyati> Flare183, the wireless network is working and accessing the internet, but im able to ping the pc of the wired network... i dont want it!
<wols_> Ashfire908: support for X programs
<wols_> Ashfire908: sudo doesn't deal with DISPLAY and xauth
<kbrooks> Ashfire908, same advantages. only GUI, and almost no eavesdropping.
<Locksm> ok, now ubuntu is installed, do i need to do anything special regarding the ext3 partition im going to select ad backup / image partition ?
<specialist125> can someone help me with k9copy
<dinop007> hi i need program e.g. xampp what work on linux( apache server)
<mnemonica> wols_: It stalled at Setting up gnome-user-guide (2.20.0+svn20071003ubuntu2) ...       And I got the same error as before:  The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue.
<wols_> !lamp | dinop007
<ubotu> dinop007: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kelsin> dinop007: installing apache is as easy as "sudo aptitude install apache2"
<Flare183> I can't remember how to disable a eternet card
<kbrooks> Ashfire908, the keyboard/mouse is locked to the gksudo dialog so as to stop rogue GUI programs from eavesdropping on your password
<wols_> mnemonica: stalled?
<exUBERance> Flair
<ganeshhegd1> how to set sleep after 30 mins??
<JamoSmith> LiMaO under SEction "Screen" or Section "Device"
<wols_> mnemonica: the netwokmanager is irrelevant for now
<mnemonica> wols_: The terminal isn't spitting out text. The last thing it did was "Setting up gnome-user-guide (2.20.0+svn20071003ubuntu2) ..."
<ompaul> Flare183, ifconfig is the program - or system admin network
<kelsin> ganeshhegd1: System -> Prefs -> Power Management
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: between Section "Device" and EndSection, which means it should be in the Device section
<mnemonica> wols_: Eh... it's doing stuff again...
<ganeshhegd1> kelsin:thanx..
<wols_> mnemonica: do you have a prompt again?
<Flare183> ompaul:> on the system menu  on the gui
<wols_> mnemonica: ah :)
<mnemonica> wols_: There wasn't a propmpt.
<Flare183> ompaul:> trying to help logyati
<Ashfire908> wols_, kbrooks, i'm wondering if i should install it on my server. the server only can run gui apps via x11 forwarding on ssh. should i use gksudo for this?
<mnemonica> wols_: Sorry... Freaked me out a bit... There wasn't a progress bar or anything.
<wols_> mnemonica: soonre or later there will be one :)
<ompaul> Flare183, I just said " - or system admin network"
<mnemonica> wols_: haha... Alright. Thanks.
<Flare183> ompaul:> thanks
<barbara_> can someone help me i'm in a real bind for time. I am trying to print a pdf in gutsy to send to someone so they can print it off but when i print it as a pdf it puts the margins wrong so when they print it it cuts off parts of the page....
<kbrooks> Ashfire908, NO NO NO. don't bother. and what you said probably isn't true
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: save and then restart?
<Flare183> logyati:> click system, admin, network and disable the card
<dinop007> what ftp program i have in linux?
<Flare183> barabara_:> it's on the cups settings
<Flare183> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ompaul> barbara_, paper types are set up incorrectly would by my guess
<kbrooks> Ashfire908, "the server only can run gui apps via x11 forwarding on ssh"
<barbara_> how do i set that in the pdf printer?
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: after you've written that to xorg.conf you press ctrl+x to save the file and exit the editor.. then restart. be sure to plugin the cables to the tv/other monitor before starting again
<wols_> kbrooks: if there is no X installed he's right
<kbrooks> wols_, oh, ok
<ompaul> barbara_, it is embedded in the source document
<dinop007> what ftp program e.g. flashfxp is used in linux?
<Ashfire908> kbrooks: what do you mean?
<Flare183> barabara_:> you could use openoffice writer to export it as a pdf
<kelsin> dinop007: gftp is a gnome ftp client, and you also have access to lftp and ftp (both command line clients). You can also use Places -> Connect to server to "mount" up an ftp site and use nautilus to drag and drop
<kbrooks> Ashfire908, do you have X installed?
<mnemonica> wols_: Ok... Last thing it said: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place       Now I have a prompt. What's next?
<Ashfire908> kbrooks, no.
<ompaul> Flare183, that doc won't open in OOo
<juano__> hello
<LiMaO> mnemonica: after ldconfig things are usually finished up
<wols_> mnemonica: startx
<Ashfire908> kbrooks, i installed xbase-clients. that allowed me to run gui apps by forwarding them via ssh.
<kbrooks> Ashfire908, ok, safely disregard what i say then, but simply be careful
<mnemonica> wols_: Alright. Here goes...
<mnemonica> brb
<barbara_> ompaul, i'm using a windows application in wine and the page setup says US Letter
<Ashfire908> kbrooks, so do i install gksudo?
<buggeredfstab> Good morning, where can I find a good guide to installing Apache, MySQL and PHP for Gutsy?
<ompaul> barbara_, there are tools in ubuntu to do that - evince will open your pdf
<wols_> !lamp | buggeredfstab
<ubotu> buggeredfstab: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kbrooks> Ashfire908, go on, but be careful. every encryption algo can be cracked in the future if ppl know how.
<buggeredfstab> Thanks vols!
<barbara_> ompaul, when i print it from evince it doesn't print the margins right... all sides are cut off
<dinop007> when i make update i get wired error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47425/
<Rezagrats> I need help mounting a "UDF volume" it's a CD
<SpeakerMania> I am having issues connecting to vsftpd. I am trying to connect with the server as my public IP. My router is set to forward all applications and ports to my ubuntu rig. It doesn't connect though. What is wrong?
<kbrooks> Ashfire908, i'm giving you awareness. encryption is basically math
<kelsin> SpeakerMania: you're trying to connect from inside your router, using the external ip?
<ompaul> barbara_, the original document layout is stored in the PDF and that is what is breaking your printing, it is nothing to do with the readers
<Ashfire908> kbrooks, ok then.
<Ashfire908> kbrooks, yes i know.
<SpeakerMania> kelsin, does that not work? I am trying to see if I can connect to it across town later today.
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: IT WORKED! THANKS! except it came up with a dialog that says: "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<ompaul> barbara_, evince will let you copy the text and drop it into a new OOo and there you can do stuff withit
<kelsin> SpeakerMania: it often doesn't, it's best to connect out via ssh to another computer, then trying to connect it to garuntee, depends on your setup but often it doesn't work
<dinop007> when i make update i get wired error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47425/ please check it out =(
<SpeakerMania> kelsin, oay.
<SpeakerMania> okay
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: that only happened because you have played with "Screens and Graphics".. if you delete all the other xorg.conf and leave only the edited one it'll work without that dialog and in the proper resolution
<SpeakerMania> kelisn, thanks
<Lilacor> How do I clear out graphic artifacts left over from a crashing program?
<mnemonica> wols_: No luck... damnit all. X and Gnome still crash to gdm.
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: check if you have xorg.conf.1 and xorg.conf.2 -- if so, delete them both
<JamoSmith> ok
<SpeakerMania> !language | mnemonica
<ubotu> mnemonica: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gronimo> Hey
<Ashfire908> kbrooks, the method of encrypting is like documented or what ever and the only this that prevets it from being hacked is the security of the private key
<ompaul> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<kbrooks> Ashfire908, right
<Gronimo> The sound is shifted when i play on wine ... any issues ?
<Fernand1> Hi...
<bradipy> hi
<wols_> mnemonica: when you don't use gdm? but run startx from console?
<Xeon06> Hey guys, how  would I log in as root in the terminal please?
<wols_> !root | Xeon06
<ubotu> Xeon06: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<oreth> hrm
<bradipy> can i have the route for the italian channel??
<mnemonica> wols_: How would I do that?
<Ashfire908> Xeon06, sudo -i i think
<oreth> how about viewing youtube videos in ubuntu?
<oreth> the flash player loads...
<ompaul> !it | bradipy
<ubotu> bradipy: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<atlef> §it
<oreth> but no video displays
<wols_> mnemonica: stop gdm and X, go to console. run "startx"
<Xeon06> wols_ It says bash: root: command not found
<Ashfire908> Xeon06, if you just need to runa command as root simply use sudo command
<Xeon06> sudo worked
<Xeon06> thanks
<dinop007> when i make update i get wired error can someone help me?
<threeseas> run out of root space and all of the subdden you are traps like a damn rat
<mnemonica> wols_: So start in recovery mode?
<Flare183> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<specialist125> k9copy help
<threeseas> bad language is the trap
<ompaul> threeseas, a second time  threeseas, cd /tmp check out anything you don't need in there - be careful  - then do something like sudo reboot  and try apt-get remove --purge after that also before you start this process, cd /var/cache/apt/archives and sudo rm *       be careful
<Nemes> Does anybody how to do "echo "foo" >> file" but also printing it to the terminal?
<kelsin> Nemes: the "tee" command
<Nemes> kelsin, thanks
<kelsin> Nemes: it takes a list of files then outputs stdin to those files and stdout
<threeseas> ompaul: didn't see it the first time as I was searching the web and the cache of xchat ran out
<bullgard4> Where to store a foreign DEB program package on my own Gutsy computer?
<wols_> mnemonica: no. start normal. when gdm is laoded press ctrl+alt+f1. log in. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Nemes> kelsin, great. Thanks again.
<wols_> then run startx
<robdig> dinop007: what were you installling?
<oreth> any idea how to get youtube video displayed in firefox?
<vocx> bullgard4, what program do you want to install?
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: I removed xorg.conf.1, there was .failsafe & .save I left those two there. I restarted and the dialog came back. Should I delete failsafe and save? mbe just save?
<dinop007> robdig: the updates and gftp
<lazarus_lupine> oreth, do you have flash installed?
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: mv them to some other place. leave only xorg.conf there
<oreth> lazarus_lupine: : yes
<oreth> i believe
<Areli1> How do i reset my Xorg config to the way it was when i installed Ubuntu?
<lazarus_lupine> odd
<oreth> the flash player loads
<oreth> but no vide
<mnemonica> wols_: Alright... trying. brb
<bullgard4> vocx: I do not want to install a program. First I want to download a package.
<Ashfire908> how do i get the changelog for a package
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: use mv, cause you can mv them back later if needed (which probably will not happen)
<vocx> bullgard4, what do you mean by "foreign"? Is it not in the repositories?
<Areli1>  i've just done a fresh install of Gutsy, and back then compiz worked.. but then i installed Xgl, because i thought that was better, and it worked too, and set everything to XGL. Now i want it back to AIGLX again. Any help?
<wols_> Areli1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical
<bullgard4> vocx: No, it is not. It is in sourceforge.
<specialist125> need help with k9copy crashing
<dinop007> robdig: it is the error  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47425/
<fenggg> hi, my second network card doesnt work on my ubuntu server but network cards light is on and I can see with lspci command
<robdig> dinop007: hmm...from a terminal, try sudo apt-get update             then try the upgrades again
<fenggg> can anybody help me plz
<oreth> lazarus_lupine: :yes... flash is installed
<Dopsu> .seen
<Dopsu> !seen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lazarus_lupine> bullgard4, you can store it anywhere you want, I don't get what you want to do
<vocx> bullgard4, are you sure it is a DEB package for Ubuntu? Otherwise it may not work. Just grab it, save it wherever you want, like your home directory and install it. What was your question again?
<lazarus_lupine> oreth, know what version/how did you install?
<oreth> Automatix2
<kelsin> Ashfire908: "aptitude changelog" displays the changelog for a package I think
<Locksm> what was the driver called to mount an ext3 partition in windows, so i can send bookmarks with stuff to my ubuntu OS
<dinop007> robdig: there is little problem it think they got installed.... 0.-
<wols_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<wols_> oreth: see about the no support thing for automatix?
<jorgp> fenggg: is the kernel module installed for the network card? do a dmesg | more and see if the second is listed
<oreth> ...
<oreth> dammit
<oreth> !language | oreth
<vocx> !ext3 | Locksm
<Dopsu> ?
<oreth> so, what's the recommedned way to get flash/youtube working on ubuntu?
<Dopsu> what are those commands?
<ubotu> Locksm: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<fenggg> [   81.002094] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<fenggg> [ 3398.352144] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
<fenggg> [ 3409.140816] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<wols_> !flash
<Areli1> Guys, when i installed my system i had compiz working, but then i installed XGL and it worked too, but i want to switch back to AIGLX. How do i do that? Resetting the Xorg config to the one made on the install of Ubuntu doesn't help. Anyone?
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mnemonica> wols_: Ok... So I did: Sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop           Then I did: startx            The screen went black. Then loaded a white and black spotted background (like small black and white checkers) there was a large X in the middle. I could move the X with my mousepad.     I remember doing this with you from lastnight. Same thing happened.
<Dopsu> ubotu info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Locksm> thx a ton vocx
<jorgp> fenggg: is that the first card or the second
<brobostigon> !pastebin | fenggg
<ubotu> fenggg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: same dialog after: sudo mv xorg.conf.* somefolder
<oreth> will the 7.04 flash work for 7.10?
<wols_> mnemonica: but it didn't go back to the terminal, did it?
<robdig> dinop007: just a sec
<kelsin> oreth: did "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" not work for you?
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: and what if you try and change your resolution from within the system?
<mnemonica> wols_: Yes, after a short while it did. prompt and all.
<lazarus_lupine> oreth, why does it need to? 7.10 has a flash package
<Areli1> Guys, when i installed my system i had compiz working, but then i installed XGL and it worked too, but i want to switch back to AIGLX. How do i do that? Resetting the Xorg config to the one made on the install of Ubuntu doesn't help. Anyone?
<wols_> mnemonica: ls -al /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<wols_> mnemonica: where does it point to?
<Luke> I'm getting these emails from cron every day. Can anyone help me pinpoint the problem?: http://pasteosaurus.com/44191
<oreth> las ttime i used ubuntu was 6.10
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<oreth> so much is changed i have to relearn it all
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: stay away from "Screens and Graphics" =P
<wols_> Areli1: uninstall aiglx
<wols_> Areli1: erm, uninstall xserver-xgl
<eses> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<oreth> i tried the install non-free
<oreth> and FLASH installed
<oreth> but i still can't see youtube videos
<lazarus_lupine> oreth, can't you install flash from within firefox?
<bullgard4> vocx: I have put my question at the outset at 20:10 GMT +1. --  It is a DEB program package. Do you know what a DEB program package is. It is not in the Ubuntu repositories, probably intentionally because it might interfere with upstart.
<vocx> oreth, are using the 64 bit distribution?
<wols_> oreth: about:plugins
<Rezagrats> Still need a free .mp3 -> .ogg converter, or if there is a audio player for linux that can play .mp3, tell me!
<mnemonica> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47426/
<oreth> vocx: i better not be :P
<Areli1> wols_: and then install what?
<atlef> !restricted | Rezagrats
<ubotu> Rezagrats: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moutyum> i have a problem. I have AIT mobility radeon x700. I Want to use dual-head configuration with ati open source drivers and xrandr. Read all possible manual but no succes. Maybe anybody here have success with ati mobility x700???
<arcnewuss_> right click dont work for my fluxbox, its hard to use flux if right click dont work
<lazarus_lupine> oreth, uninstall flash and go here https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: It is limiting my choices from 800x600 to 640x480
<fenggg> jorgp: this is my second card doesnt work
<wols_> mnemonica: that's the gnome window manager so everything _should_ be alright
<Areli1> wols_: and then install what?
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: it is currently forcing some weird widescreen mode on my CRTright now but looks purty on the projector (4:3)
<vocx> bullgard4, I was just asking if you solved your problem.  What does this program do (the one you want to download)?
<silent> hey guys, can anyone tell me the location of the trash bin on the hard drive? I have some files that are resisting deletion
<Lr5__> Strange, had some problem with holding backspace down to erase multiple letters, didn't work, and I had to press backspace multiple times
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: ok, listen up. 1st thing now you'll have to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Lr5__> But enabling and disabling accessibility features solved the problem
<spiker611> I need a good midrange all-in-one printer (linux compatable) for 100-150 dollars, where can I find good reviews or suggestions?
<vocx> silent, under your home directory /home/user/.Trash it is hidden
<robdig> dinop007: apt and friends track which items installed correctly or not, so if the system thinks the updates went in, it is likely they did. you may want to see if gftp actually went in or if it was the problem
<silent> vocx, thanks
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: after it's configured, it'll create a new xorg.conf file.. on that new file, you add the TwinView text i sent you
<wols_> mnemonica: ls -al ~/*xinitrc*   and ls -al ~/*xsession*
<wols_> mnemonica: any results except your xserssions-error?
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: that way you will NOT have the resolution problems
<vocx> silent, also you may need to check your root home folder like /root/.Trash, but usually if you remove things with "rm" they won't go to the Trash
<dravine> good afternoon
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: btw, after dpk-reconfigure you will have a new xorg.conf file.. and also new 'backed up' xorg.conf -- mv the backups to somewhere else
<Areli1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Areli1> wols_: and then install what?
<dinop007> robdig: lets say the update works... but the gftp still dont... i press install and i get this wired error...
<bullgard4> vocx: It provides the programs s2ram, s2disk and s2both. I need s2ram for analyzing. Sourceforge says: "It provides Linux suspend."
<silent> vocx, yea, it was a user, I'm using root to rm the files atm
<mnemonica> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47427/
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: it's asking things that I don't know like kB on the video card, video card identifier :( and I used auto detect. Let me try again first though
<moutyum> i have a problem. I have AIT mobility radeon x700. I Want to use dual-head configuration with ati open source drivers and xrandr. Read all possible manual but no succes. Maybe anybody here have success with ati mobility x700???
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: autodetect is just fine
<Rezagrats> Atlef, i still need a converter
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: the only thing you should know are your monitor refresh rates range...
<dravine> so, for some reason USB drives mount with root ownership, and are unusable by normal users. Read only access
<atlef> Rezagrats: why convert?
<mnemonica> wols_: I wasn't sure wether to put the whole command in all at once or seperately... So I did both. Got the same results though.
<Rezagrats> Because idk of any .mp3 players for ubuntu
<silent> done, thanks vocx... the files were creating errors when trying to empty trash bin" so the function wouldn't work, should work now though
<weltall> can someone help me with getting wine applications to output midi audio (trough tymidity) ?
<vocx> silent, what were those files?
<silent> vocx, some alsa install files
<wols_> mnemonica: install irssi
<wols_> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<weltall> i've installed everything and i can use pmidi -p 128:0 to listen to midi files but i've an 14:0 midi trough:0 which most probably is giving problems with wine
<wols_> mnemonica: then start it in a console (ctrl+alt+f1) and do a /connect irc.frennode.org and then /join ubuntu
<wols_> that way you can use irc while in text mode
<gourgi> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<atlef> Rezagrats: all audioplayers play mp3, as long as you install the codecs
<silent> pidgin is good for if you have a lot of different IM networks, otherwise xchat/amsn are preferred... (for me anyway)
<Rezagrats> Ok then where do i get the codecs ?
<mnemonica> wols_: sweet... I'm guessing that's going to be required for what I have to do next?
<atlef> !restricted | Rezagrats
<ubotu> Rezagrats: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pc_Dark> how do I add more desktops
<wols_> mnemonica: not required but makes it go faster
<mnemonica> wols_: Fair enough.
<wols_> mnemonica: no more of this constant rebooting
<Pc_Dark> Is it legal to download the MP3 codecs in the US?
<atlef> Rezagrats: or add/remove programs - search for ubuntu restricted extras
<theresa> Pc_Dark, yes
<theresa> legal to download any codec
<Nikyo> Hi, I'm running Terminal Server Client. When I view another computer desktop in full screen mode, is ther eany way, thatI can switch to the Ubuntu desktop then back to full screen of the opther computer, with out terminating the Terminal Server Client connection?
<Pc_Dark> not the libdvd
<mnemonica> how do I start it in a consol?
<silent> Pc_Dark, afaik the command-based codec is free
<oreth> ...
<wols_> Pc_Dark: decoding is legal for Free software, encoding has a patent royalty
<mnemonica> wols_: How do I start it in a console?
<wols_> mnemonica: start what?
<Pc_Dark> wols_, so if I want to listen to MP3's on Ubuntu in the US, it is legal?
<Pirate_Hunter> Hello
<Nikyo> sorry typing too fast.
<brobostigon> in  the us its illegal  to download and or install libdvdcss.
<silent> Pc_Dark, yes
<wols_> Pc_Dark: yes
<PS3_user> hey.  gotta question.  Is it possible to install FLASH player under Kubuntu PS3.  Feisty Fawn.
<enigmata> Need help troubleshooting audio f'up.
<enigmata> please.
<bruenig> no
<silent> Pc_Dark, I'm listening right now :)
<mnemonica> wols_: irssi
<wols_> mnemonica: type "irssi"
<bruenig> you are supposed to pay a licensing fee
<broco> PS3_user yes, should be no problem so far
<Pc_Dark> okay, also, how do I add more desktops
<wols_> bruenig: no
<oreth> ok
<oreth> i removed flash
<Rezagrats> Atlef, do i have to have an internet connection for that ?
<Pc_Dark> I want 4 instead of 2
<silent> Pc_Dark, right click the desktops icon
<PS3_user> do you know where I could get it?
<oreth> how do I install it again? :P
<Puckinovski> is there a way to dual boot xp when i have only ubuntu installed?
<atlef> Rezagrats: yes
<Rezagrats> Damn
<silent> Pc_Dark, go to preferences
<Pc_Dark> and do what SilenceGold ?
<Triskaidekaphobi> ok, here's the deal, i've got a system (htpc) with 6 disks (20G - /boot (ext3) and then 80G + 160G + 160G + 300G (pata) + 300G (sata) - / (lvm - xfs). i want to pull the 80G out of the lvm and replace with a 300G pata and then add a second 300G sata. where's the best faq/howto/run-through on moving the blocks from the 80G and then adding the 300G sata?
<Pc_Dark> it gives rows and columbs
<lwizardl> ubuntu seems to have lost my cdrom0 drive how do i fix?
<theresa> added another user account and added them to the group adm and admin and still unable to initaite 'sudo -i'
<Pirate_Hunter> My cpu is currently being undercloaked by 1ghz, the reason for this is to do with the message (MP-BIOS BUG: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC), how do I fix this?
<Nikyo> I just need to find out the keys to switch desktop when running Ubuntu Terminal Server Client. Plase
<silent> Pc_Dark, number of workspaces
<vocx> Puckinovski, you can try a virtual machine inside Ubuntu. That way you don't have to repartition the physical hard drive.
<broco> PS3_user just via synaptics... a friend of mine did it that way
<Rezagrats> Triskaidekaphobi, how did you manage to get 6 disks in ?
<Puckinovski> like wine?
<linduxed> is there any burning app that bypasses safedisk and other copyprotections of the like
<linduxed> ??
<vocx> !virtualization | Puckinovski
<PS3_user> synaptics?
<ubotu> Puckinovski: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bruenig> wols_, oh ok good rebuttal
<bruenig> I think two letter rebuttals are the best
<Puckinovski> I've been using that to run some games, but they all run pretty bad
<mnemonica> wols_: Alright, set and ready to run... going to console... brb
<theresa> sudo -i problems
<theresa> added another user account and added them to the group adm and admin and still unable to initaite 'sudo -i'
<broco> PS3_user ye the package manager
<linduxed> i know windows goes with clonecd and alcoholer
<wols_> bruenig: there is an exemption made by fraunhofer and thompson for decoding mp3 by Free programs
<PS3_user> ok, ill check it out.
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: add the twinview text, all 3 lines or just that line?
<silent> wols_, correct
<broco> PS3_user just search for flash
<Triskaidekaphobi> Rezagrats: purchased a case to support multiple drives and have it stashed away to avoid the noise
<Pc_Dark> so I download GStreamer "extra plugins" and it's all legal?
<broco> PS3_user and don't try the open source ones, they suck sometimes... take the adobe one
<vocx> Puckinovski, Virtualization is different from using Wine. And now that you mention it, games won't run okay with virtual machines, so maybe dual boot is the best solution for you.
<Pc_Dark> it's mpeg1 mpeg2 dvd (without encryption), and mp3
<Rezagrats> Wow
<Pirate_Hunter> My cpu is currently being undercloaked by 1ghz, the reason for this is to do with the message (MP-BIOS BUG: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC), how do I fix this?
<jegHegy_> hi, i'm having trouble with xrandr. (intel 945) it doesn't seem to remember the new modes i add; they're removed once i reboot.
<wols_> Pc_Dark: no. many of those (like mpeg video codecs) are patented
<theresa> everything is legal if you look the other way before hitting enter.
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: all 3
<silent> Pc_Dark, I use VLC for that reason
<Pc_Dark> how do I JUST download the MP3 codec
<PS3_user> ..
<Flare183> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hector> somebody knows how to save conversations logs with the program "emesene" ??????
<Puckinovski> So will xp ruin my system?
<PS3_user> when I goto the add/remove programs under kubuntu it says its adept_installer, not synaptics
<silent> Pc_Dark, if you have lossless music, or have ripped the music from cd's, consider re-ripping or encoding into ogg vorbis
<vocx> Pc_Dark, frankly I would just download what you read in the guides, and not worry about the licenses or legality of codecs
<hector> somebody knows how to save conversations logs with the program "emesene" ??????
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: btw, just so that you know, when using clone, the same resolution must be used on both the main monitor and the secondary display. if you want to use a different setup, you may use instead of "Clone" the options "RightOf" and "LeftOf" - this way you can use different resolutions. and both the displays will act like one huge desktop
<Flare183> ps3_user:> it's supposed ot
<Flare183> ps3_user:> it's supposed to
<Pc_Dark> nah
<stef22> anyone knows how to play rm files
<broco> PS3_user try System --> System Management --> Synaptics
<Pc_Dark> I will just use OGG
<Pc_Dark> i just stream RAM files usually for podcasts anyways
<PS3_user> ok
<silent> Pc_Dark, do you obtain music through the internet (paying of course) nudge nudge?
<oreth> ARGLE BARGLE
<Flare183> !realplayer | stef22
<ubotu> stef22: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<broco> Pc_Dark Try gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<Raiden> hi, i accidentaly removed my desktop directory from my home, now i can't drag any icon on my desktop, what can i do?
<vocx> Puckinovski, you need to boot with a Live CD, then repartition your hard drive, then you will have "unallocated" space. Install windows in that space, formatting the partition to FAT32 or NTFS, then you willhave to restore the boot loader if you still want to boot Ubuntu.
<stef22> thanks
<Pc_Dark> I download things legally (iTunes), but mostly CDs
<broco> so what's the matter?
<LiMaO> Raiden: create back your Desktop directory =P
<silent> Pc_Dark, in that case I'd download the proprietary mp3 codec, and over time re-encode to ogg... ogg is a very nice format, better than mp3 imo
<wols_> mnemonica: rehi
<Puckinovski> Thank you, Do I fix the boot loader with the live cd as well? I want to keep Ubuntu but I want to game a little.
<mnemonica> wols_: Problem...
<wols_> mnemonica: which is?
<Alyxander> tst
<vocx> !grub | Puckinovski,
<ubotu> Puckinovski,: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mnemonica> wols_: I can't connect on the correct port
<Pc_Dark> silent, proprietary?  is that legal?
<PS3_user> when I goto System, there isnt anything listed as system management.
<Raiden> LiMaO: Of course i already did it, still doesn't work.
<mnemonica> wols_: I'm back in the failsafe
<Spzatt> i need some help.
<Puckinovski> sweet a how to
<wols_> mnemonica: how did you try to connect?
<PS3_user> could that just be under ubuntu and not kubuntu?
<silent> Pc_Dark, but if you have not lossless source and only an mp3, re-encoding from mp3 to ogg vorbis will only decrease the quality,as each codec strips significant amounts of data from the file
<magic_ninja> how do i test my 3d rendering, there is a program that lists the different things and gives weather or not they are working
<Spzatt> How much space does ubuntu need to install? (im using XP and ubuntu on the same disc)
<broco> hmm i use the german version :-P there must be the synaptics paket manager
<Pc_Dark> nevermind I should just install windows
<magic_ninja> its like xxx | grep xxx
<silent> Pc_Dark, Proprietary software is software provided free to use, but not to develop
<luis> do you guys know how to install google earth in ubuntu?
<mnemonica> wols_: Yes, it doesn't work. Its trying to get to irc.freenode.net from port 6667. It needs to utilize 8001, how do I change which port it uses?
<jim288> synaptic problem, need a bit of help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47429/
<LiMaO> Raiden, have you tried rebooting? Ubuntu 7.10 recreates those folders, also some other useless ones -- unless you have disabled that option in Sessions screen
<broco> its ubuntu standart and not kde or gnome bounded
<Spzatt> How much space does ubuntu need to install? (im using XP and ubuntu on the same disc)
<Flare183> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<LiMaO> Spzatt: about 2gb is more than enough
<Flare183> !googleearth | luis
<ubotu> luis: please see above
<JamoSmith> LiMoA: after following the instructions and double checking the xorg.conf's 3 new lines nothing is being displayed on the projector, but the dialog and widescreen resolution on the CRT are corrected
<Spzatt> Well
<wols_>  mnemonica: /connect irc.freenode.net 8001
<silent> Spzatt, I've noticed around 3.5gb is used when I'm done
<Pc_Dark> silent, so for downloading MP3 podcasts I could use the proprietary MP3 to transfer to OGG ?
<Spzatt> I tried to install it
<Spzatt> but it says i dont have enought space
<mnemonica> wols_: ALright. attempting... brb
<silent> Spzatt, but that's including a fair few documents etc
<luis> thanks, but me not know how to install it :(
<luis> ;p;
<Spzatt> i have 20 gb of free space.
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: have you restarted the computer? and now the projector isn't working?! that's weird
<Raiden> LiMaO: I didn't disable anything, and rebooted 7 times . :|
<broco> ahhm... PS3_User i just thought of.... ahm isn't your browser asking you to download flash when you try access flash pages?
<silent> Pc_Dark, you don't want to decode mp3 to encode to ogg... both codecs are lossy codecs and remove large chunks of data from the raw audio stream
<PS3_user> yeah
<silent> Pc_Dark, an ogg-encoded mp3 song will never be as good as the original mp3
<Pc_Dark> its not a song
<Pc_Dark> its a podcast
<PS3_user> when i downloaded the tarball, it said it wasnt for my arch
<Spzatt> Ive tried to install it, i got 20 GB of free space, but when i choose that it should use the free space, it says i dont have enought space.
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: correct. I will ensure there are no extra xorgs and the appropriate one has the 3 new lines in the Section "Device" indented area and restart again.
<PS3_user> remember, this is a PPC64 processor.
<silent> Pc_Dark, assume "song" = any data encoded in mp3
<ninjagambit> how is ubuntu on ps3 working for ya
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: alright, i'll be here =)
<Pirate_Hunter> My cpu is currently being undercloaked by 1ghz, the reason for this is to do with the message (MP-BIOS BUG: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC), I would like to know how to fix this problem?
<Pc_Dark> silent, podcasts are not high quality
<Spzatt> Ive tried to install it, i got 20 GB of free space, but when i choose that it should use the free space, it says i dont have enought space.
<Pc_Dark> it's a 20kbit stream podcast
<silent> Pc_Dark, mp3 stream?
<PS3_user> its not bad.  workable.  it can be slow to bring up large windows, or windows with transparancy.
<Pc_Dark> the downloads are mp3
<mnemonica> wols_: Ok, it's up and running. I don't see how I can scroll text though, so this is going to be difficult.
<Pc_Dark> but i cant open mp3 files
<Spzatt> Ive tried to install it, i got 20 GB of free space, but when i choose that it should use the free space, it says i dont have enought space.
<LiMaO> Spzatt: you may have 'free space', but that may be not free unpartitioned space
<atlef> Spzatt: unformated or ntfs?
<silent> Pc_Dark, in that case get the gstreamer mp3 codec and convert as many lossless sources to ogg as you can
<broco> ye...
<broco> hmmm
<wols_> mnemonica: pgup. and /lastlog <searchterm>
<silent> Pc_Dark, converting from mp3 to ogg is bad
<mnemonica> wols_: Awesome.
<Spzatt> Im not a IT professional, but how do i select it to partition some space? (like 5gb?)
<Pc_Dark> is that LEGAL?
<broco> dunno, i can ask my friend tomorrow but that won't help you know
<silent> Pc_Dark, yes
<mnemonica> wols_: Ok, so. What now?
<barbara_> ompaul, I went in and modified the PDF.ppd file for cups pdf the imagable area was wrong. However this still didn't fix it... do you know if there is another ppf that I need to modify?
<Puckinovski> If anyone knows about wine and counter strike making that run smooth I will forget xp altogether
<luis> does anyone know how to install the google earth bin file?
<wols_> mnemonica: go to console 2 (ctrl+alt+f2)
<wols_> mnemonica: run "startx gnome-session"
<Pc_Dark> luis, sudo ./filename.bin
<Spzatt> Im not a IT professional, but how do i select it to partition some space? (like 5gb?)
<PS3_user> Kubuntu installed rather fast on here.  I do have to say, that OpenSuse 10.3 does use alot newer version of KDE, and ran faster, I just couldnt get the resolution for this HDTV figured out.
<sammyF> help! Sempron3100+ on MSI VIA K8T8 with nvidia7600GS (256MB) and 2GB ram. After installing using the alternate CD, all I get is my mouse pointer (looking uncorrupted and playing the anims as it should) and a white screen. I can log in blind, but then the task bars appear and just afterward the screen fills with white blocks. mouse pointer still visible and okay. any idea????
<vocx> Puckinovski, try the wine database and search the forums. In ubuntuforums.org there is now a subforum dedicated to wine.
<silent> Spzatt, are you in the installer?
<Spzatt> No, but i can write down what you say
<Puckinovski> ok, thank you!
<Spzatt> Would you please PM me it?
<silent> Spzatt, what is the concern here.. do you have free space on the disk, any other operating systems on the disk?
<PS3_user> but im still lost on flashplayer.
<atlef> !install | Spzatt
<ubotu> Spzatt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Spzatt> I got XP on it.
<silent> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<PS3_user> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> barbara_, you seem to have a break in your understanding, PDF files are static --- you need to create a doc you can manipulate
<Spzatt> i got 2gb of free disc space, and XP on the disk, i want to keep the old OS to be there.
<silent> Spzatt, in that case the installer should show that your windows partition is "ntfs" format
<barbara_> ompaul, i want to print a pdf file and send it to someone who can then print it. I can not copy text and paste it into a program. I am working with legal documents
<SmoothOp> has anyone used linux mint?
<atlef> SmoothOp: yes
<Puckinovski> I think I already found a solution. Thank you vocx!
<Spzatt> Well, what should i do ?
<silent> Spzatt, simply don't do anything to that second partition, thourhg 2gb free space is a bit small
<mnemonica> wols_: Ok, did it. It gave me an error. Would you like me to copy it via type-in to this console for you to see?
<ikonia> SmoothOp mint is not ubuntu, so not supported here
<Spzatt> i got 20gb
<silent> though*
<jim288> Is there really no one who knows how to help me?? Getting desperate, cant install anything, or uninstall for that matter. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47429/
<wols_> mnemonica: if it's only one line, yes
<silent> Spzatt, oh, 20 gb for linux?
<Spzatt> Yes.
<oreth> ook
<mnemonica> wols_: It's several lines.
<silent> Spzatt, ok. when you enter the installer you
<oreth> how do i get flash installed properly?
<mnemonica> wols_: fatal error though
<silent> actually, yea, pm me
<ompaul> barbara_, then you can't do what you want send it to a professional printer and let them print it for you on oversized paper
<wols_> jim288: < aptitude> Getting "E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room" when using apt-get? Put the following line into your /etc/apt/apt.conf: 'APT::Cache-Limit 12582912;' . If you still get the same error, increase the value. If that file doesn't exist, add it, or put that line in a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/  You can also possibly get rid of this error by deleting entries from
<ikonia> oreth the flash package is currently broke
<barbara_> mnemonica, go to pastebin.ca and then paste it and copy the url it gives you and put it here
<wols_>  your souces.list that you don't ac
<wols_> tually need.
<luis> dudes, I typed in the terminal "sudo./GoogleEarthLinux.bin" and it said there was no such thing :S wtf???
<oreth> ikonia: how so?
<barbara_> ompaul, it works fine on my windows box
<wols_> mnemonica: /msg wols_ message
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: the projector reports 'Found' for half a second before going back to 'Searching' as the login screen comes up on the CRT. it appears the projector is rejecting whatever is being sent or Ubuntu is giving up. I've noted in the past that with Windows, when it doesn't know anything about the projector and sends a 1600x1200 image it gets displayed on the projector either way. This leads me to believe Ubuntu is giving up. any ideas?
<oreth> ikonia: do you have a reference link for that?
<mnemonica> wols_: What did that do? I entered that in here.
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: try playing with the 'metamodes' try 800x600 for both an also higher resolutions, such as 1280x1024, 1600x1200
<luis> anyone know why when I type in "sudo./GoogleEarthLinux.bin" in the terminal it won't work :S ?
<Pirate_Hunter> My cpu is currently being undercloaked by 1ghz, the reason for this is to do with the message (MP-BIOS BUG: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC), I would like to know how to fix this problem?
<ikonia> oreth the checksum on the tar file is wrong from adobe
<oreth> oh balls
<AlbertoP> do you know if ubuntu is affected by the "spurious completion on NCQ" issue with fujitsu hard drives?
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: as i said, both resolutions should be the same. if you try different resolutions one of the displays may not show the entire desktop
<vocx> luis, are you sure there is no .deb package available?
<wols_> mnemonica: it was supposed to msg me but you're not identified to services so it didn't :(
<wols_> mnemonica: opens a private messaging window
<luis> no, the DL was for a .bin file
<mnemonica> wols_: Ah... A problem then, I'm assuming.
<Spzatt> Silent, are you there?
<oreth> ikonia:  is there an ETA for fix?
<luis> and what's a deb package? lol sorry, I'm a n00b
<ikonia> oreth quick
<Spzatt> Oh, i cant PM, since its blocked, have to register. :p
<vocx> !deb | luis
<ubotu> luis: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<oreth> ikonia: you have been more helpful than anyone else on this subject :P
<wols_> mnemonica: /join flood
<ortsvorsteher> hello all
<silent> Spzatt, I'm pming you
<ikonia> oreth no problem trying to get it fixed at the moment, won't be a long wait
<luis> well I double clicked and nothing happened :S
<oreth> ikonia: once that package is fixed and installed, should things like youtube work? or do I need to isntall another codec for it?
<chazco> Anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<blackwire83> hi there
<ortsvorsteher> bye
<ikonia> oreth that will work
<Spzatt> Alright.
<blackwire83> I have installed squashfs-utils but still get the error:
<blackwire83> sudo mount -t squashfs -o loop mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs squashfs ___ mount: unknown filesystem type 'squashfs'
<blackwire83> Has anyone got a pointer?
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: it appeared to be working earlier on 1024x768 excluding the widescreen look on the CRT. If I return to that confuration file do you think I could use screen & graphics or another configuration approach to solve that problem?
<vocx> luis, if the file you have is executable run it with "sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin"   otherwise you need to make it executable and try again. Check that you are in the correct path.
<oreth> ikonia: excellent...
<ikonia> oreth won't be long, no more than a day or so
<ninjagambit> anyone have amd64 and flash installed
<ninjagambit> ?
<ninjagambit> and working
<oreth> are you a dev?
<ikonia> ninjagambit adobe flash or gnash
<jim288> wols:do I have to log in as root to create files in that directory????
<ikonia> oreth: not on ubuntu
<ninjagambit> eather one that works
<redLAW> hi to all
<oreth> well, i meant more for adobe :P
<Pirate_Hunter> My cpu is currently being undercloaked by 1ghz, the reason for this is to do with the message (MP-BIOS BUG: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC), I would like to know how to fix this problem?
<evfan42> alright I need help, my video settings are stuck at 640x480 on a 19" monitor
<ikonia> oreth no not at all
<ninjagambit> adobe
<buggeredfstab> In apache, is the following message something to worry about?:  Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<oreth> ahh
<luis> vocx, are .bin files executable?
<evfan42> running nvidia drivers with geforce ti 4200
<ninjagambit> i followed all the tutorials on how to get flash working with firefox 64
<ninjagambit> not working not realy sure where i went wrong
<ikonia> ninjagambit the flash plugin package currently has issues
<vocx> luis, check the permissions of the file with "ls -l" in the terminal, if it displays "x" like "rwxrwxrwx" it can be executed
<redLAW> i have speed problems with apache+mysql combination on dapper server. When i acess my computer thru no-ip everething is ok but from lan it is slow on response.
<Spzatt> Silent, are you sure that you are pming me? :p
<vocx> luis, you can check this also from "nautilus"
<ninjagambit> ok
<silent> Spzatt, join #lulz
<ninjagambit> i tried the plugin wrapper and the 32bit emulator
<Ljorring> my wireless network adapter makes Ubuntu freeze at startup. please help
<ikonia> ninjagambit the actuall package has a problem, so that won't work
<sammyF> help! Sempron3100+ on MSI VIA K8T8 with nvidia7600GS (256MB) and 2GB ram. After installing using the alternate CD, all I get is my mouse pointer (looking uncorrupted and playing the anims as it should) and a white screen. I can log in blind, but then the task bars appear and just afterward the screen fills with white blocks/lines. mouse pointer still visible and okay. any idea????
<vocx> sammyF, does that mobo have an integrated video card besides nvidia?
<buggeredfstab> After following the LAMP tuitorial, I am attempting to connect using MySQL Admin, I get the following error: "Could not connect to host 'http://127.0.0.1/'.
<buggeredfstab> MySQL Error Nr. 2005
<buggeredfstab> Unknown MySQL server host 'http://127.0.0.1/' (1)"
<sammyF> vocx no
<sammyF> vocx: no internal video
<meoblast001> hello.... ive been having a problem recently.... all files recoreded by my screencaster are OGG and kill my media players when i play them....... when i convert the OGG files to AVI.... the same thing happens when i try to play them...... can anyone help me identify the problem? i think its my encoder
<vocx> sammyF, is that a recent motherboard? Why are you using a Sempron? wow!
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: are you still there?
<blackwire83> doesn't squashfs-utils include the kernel modules?
<sammyF> vocx: hmm .. long story. Got to do with my sis in law buying the wrong Mobo, and us living on a stupid island where a 7600 is considered state of the art ;)
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: yeah, sorry
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: let me read what you said above
<evfan42> somebody help me with my video plz
<Ljorring> help! I recently added a standard realtek 54mbit wireless network card to my computer, but it makes my ubuntu freeze at startup !!
<Csaba> anyone running GTK Sopcast?
<vocx> meoblast001, ogg is the container, the codec is theora. But they are free so they should work on every Linux without problem.
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: did you try different resolution settings on the metamodes options?
<sammyF> vocx: needless to say, I bought it over mail order where it was cheap
<forevertheuni> damn..I did a little change in the partition..but qparted(the one in the menu) doesn't change the /etc/fstab...or should it?
<meoblast001> vocx: well i dont know what the problem is.... totem and vlc kill.... and mplayer gives an error message
<effie_jayx> could anyone point me to installing bcm43xx through terminal
<Raiden> Accidentaly erased my desktop directory, can't put icons on Desktop, how to recover it?
<evfan42> anyone have advice?
<vocx> sammyF, haha, funny story. Try searching the forums for related problems. They seems very odd in your particular situation.
<meoblast001> Raiden: remake it... make;sure you capitalize the D
<bullgard4> What is the reason that s2ram is not provided in a Gutsy DEB program package?
<meoblast001> Raiden: if that doesnt work... restart your session
<vocx> evfan42, you need to ask an actual question with meaningful info for us to read. You aren't answered? then try again.
<George_> how can i add multiple directories to each user in my proftpd? - like for user x having his default home folder: /home/ftp/x I want him to see /media/hd2/ as well
<LiMaO> meoblast001: he said he have tried it many times =P
<forevertheuni> how can I know a partition's uuid to insert in fstab?
<meoblast001> LiMaO: ohhh... then i dont know
<MasterShrek> forevertheuni, blkid
<vocx> bullgard4, maybe it is a a very new program not fully tested by the Debian distribution.
<silent> forevertheuni, uuids are what you make them
<meoblast001> vocx: any idea what my problem is?
<MasterWitt> Hello guys, I just have a quick question. How do you move Avant-Window-Navigator to the top of screen. There is no settings showing it to be moved
<int108> yosma
<forevertheuni> tnx masterloki
<forevertheuni> ..oh
<meoblast001> vocx: i tried reinstalling gstreamer-x and gstreamer-good
<forevertheuni> MasterShrek, :)
<int108> bye
<Ubunt1> I want to change the permissions of /dev/sda4 mounted at /media/backup. can anybody help me?
<MasterShrek> =P
<silent> forevertheuni, wait, dont
<evfan42> alright, I have installed nvidia drivers for geforce ti 4200 and now my resolution is stuck at 640x480 on a 19 in monitor
<vocx> meoblast001, reinstall the players also. I'm not sure.
<silent> forevertheuni, just use the /dev path
<int108> speak espanis?
<meoblast001> vocx: ok
<wols_> !es | int108
<ubotu> int108: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<int108> alguien habla español
<George_> am using gprotftpd to help me setup my server
<forevertheuni> Silent I knew /dev had then I was goind to find /dev -name..something
<wols_> evfan42: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<int108> thanks - gracias
<silent> forevertheuni, I don't understand that
<silent> rephrase
<forevertheuni> the language "spanish" doesn't exist
<forevertheuni> :)
<MasterWitt> Anyone know how to move Avant-Window-Navigator so it shows up at the top of my screen instead of at the bottom? There was no options in the control panel of AWN showing you can move it but yet I see it all the time in youtube videos
<forevertheuni> castellaño
<sammyF> vocx: just installed nvidia-glx over the shell
<forevertheuni> castellano
<int108> si castellano
<forevertheuni> :)
<Raiden> meoblast001: I did it, didn't work. Looks like GNOME uses only the one in the trash, it seems logical that it can't copy icons on it.
<sammyF> vocx: now everything is fine EXCEPT for the mouse cursor ;)
<forevertheuni> Silent blkid works fine :)
<sammyF> this is completely weird
<forevertheuni> but...shouldn't the partition editor from ubuntu change the fstab when we do changes?
<bullgard4> vocx: I suspect that you are not well-informed. s2ram is a rather old program whose creation was suggested by Linux Torvalds himself. Linus Torwalds himself wrote an instruction for use. You will find it in the kernel documentation.
<vocx> sammyF, haha. You know you can control the pointer with the keyboard, check the accessibility options. I do this because my wireless mouse runs out of batteries often.
<silent> forevertheuni, you can do changes by opening the /etc/fstab file in a text editor
<forevertheuni> silent I know that
<forevertheuni> I'm old school
<forevertheuni> silent just wanted to know if there is a gui way in ubuntu
<crossmind> fuck man
<silent> forevertheuni, not afaik, I'm old school as well :/
<vocx> bullgard4, I didn't know. Most of the people in here are not experts, please provide some background when asking some question of this kind.  Maybe the program is obsolete now.
<forevertheuni> other thing in the next kubuntu luks creation and managment will be supported...will that exist in ubuntu as well?
<forevertheuni> silent I don't have the time no more to edit everything my way with vi! :)
<vocx> !enter | forevertheuni
<ubotu> forevertheuni: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<four-o-four> Fartash: e! mage dorost shod?!
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: yes, I tried 12**x1024 and 1024x768
<bullgard4> vocx: README shows a lot of changes made during this summer.
<forevertheuni> vocx .|.
<selene> hi i knw i m not supposed to ask this here but the amsn channel isnt much help..where are the amsn log FILES stored?? any idea? :s
<George_> how can i add multiple directories to each user in my proftpd? - like for user x having his default home folder: /home/ftp/x I want him to see /media/hd2/ as well - I am using gproftpd to help me out..
<BruceM91> wow thats alot of people
<silent> ,.l.. <-- that looks more realistic
<v3ctor> selene: ~/.amsn maybe?
<vocx> bullgard4, you mean in the SourceForge page?   Or maybe it is updated with the kernel. Why would they provide a deb package for a small utility?
<BruceM91> so does anyone use the ML1309 Gateway Laptop for Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> vocx: I thought there was a DEB program package providing s2ram, s2disk and s2both altogether. But there is none.
<Areli2> Hi guys. I want to play a game called Nexuiz but it keeps crashing on me all the time the moment it shows a lot of gunfire. And with crashing i mean the whole computer freezes. My videocard is an ATI Radeon 9600 and i'm using the open-source 'ati' driver.
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: if you don't have any more suggestions I think I'm going to be AFK for a bit
<bqmassey> can i get some advice from someone?  I had to cut power to my laptop when Ubuntu was locked up... now the partition I have mounted at /home isn't working...  I _think_ the "journal" is corrupt
<bqmassey> what do i do
<malroy> halo?
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: thinking about everything we tried, i cannot suggest anything different. but you may try playing with those settings till you find the one that will work for you
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: okay, thanks for your help!
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: also consider re-running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg aswell, with different values
<LiMaO> JamoSmith: you're welcome
<Jimnastics> what is the difference b/w vmlinuz and vmlinux file?
<vocx> Areli2, maybe there is no way to make it work because of the drivers and the old card. Maybe you need a faster processor or more memory.
<vocx> Jimnastics, vmlinuz is a compressed image. This is explained in a wikipedia article, I think.
<Areli2> vocx: That's not an old card. Before this i had an ATI Radeon 9250. (And don't worry, i've reinstalled Ubuntu)
<Areli2> vocx: and the computer's really fast
<Areli2> vocx: and other games work just fine.
<vocx> Areli2, in that case, I envy you.
<Jimnastics> vocx thx
<bullgard4> vocx: I just got an answer from one of the Ubuntu kernel developers: " We use the acpi-support scripts in gutsy and pm-utils in hardy." So I will re-arrange my thinking and troubleshooting accordingly.
<bqmassey> can i get some advice from someone?  I had to cut power to my laptop when Ubuntu was locked up... now the partition I have mounted at /home isn't working...  I _think_ the "journal" is corrupt
<jim288> wols: tnx a shit load. If I ever start a new religion you will be my GOD, tnx again
<bqmassey> what do i do
<spoke_seadog> I installed Ubuntu 7.10, have two HD, original with WinXP and the 2nd an ATA has ubuntu with a 100Mb partition meant for Win and Linux, originally I formated the 2nd partition fat32 but then reformated it from windows to NSCI. Where do I tell Ubuntu of this? if you could point me to a help file that would be great
<Izidune> I'm having problems booting Ubuntu from the LiveCD: I've restarted the first time, and nothing happened; I've had to set the boot priority through the BIOS. After doing this, however, and selecting the first option in the list at startup (Install/start Ubuntu) Eventually, it cannot detect my 8800GT videocard and changes to low graphics mode. Afterwards, I just get the command prompt and nothing happens. Any help?
<nickrud> bqmassey, I'd suggest booting a live cd, then running fsck on the partition as a first step
<sammyF> vocx: sorry aboutthe delay, I'm jumping around between my comp and the new one
<vocx> bullgard4, so,  what happened to the utilities? They are no longer used?
<sammyF> vocx: only problem with the mouse pointer right now is that it's just a big white square
<eses> !dreamweaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dreamweaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bqmassey> nickrud.. whats the syntax for fsck?  or how should i go about finding it on my own?
<vocx> sammyF, I don't know. Turn off the desktop effects and see if it does any good.
<evfan42> alright I got my video right now, but now my terminal's window is just white and I dont have the buttons to minimize, the window button, and the exit button on my windows. anyone know how to fix this?
<bullgard4> vocx: My interpretation is: s2ram is no longer to be used as an analytical tool for Gutsy and Hardy. Rather, other tools are provided.
<barbara_> ompaul, just wanted to let you know that i fixed it. It was an improper setting in the PDF.ppd file by default.
<nickrud> bqmassey, fsck /dev/<device> is the command, and man fsck will tell you some more stuff
<bqmassey> nickrud: perfect, thanks
<evfan42> my terminal's window is just white and I dont have the buttons to minimize, the window button, and the exit button on my windows. anyone know how to fix this?
<vocx> Wow, where did everyone go? I don't know but I'm gone too. Gotta eat.
<Izidune> Well
<crdlb> evfan42: join #compiz-fusion please (it's a compiz, related problem)
<Izidune> Eventually, I hope that my problem gets answered .o.
<Izidune> Because I wish to dual-boot.
<sammyF> Izidune: what's your problem?
<nickrud> wow, the gutsy desktop install actually worked :)
<Izidune> Let me paste it again..
<Izidune> I'm having problems booting Ubuntu from the LiveCD: I've restarted the first time, and nothing happened; I've had to set the boot priority through the BIOS. After doing this, however, and selecting the first option in the list at startup (Install/start Ubuntu) Eventually, it cannot detect my 8800GT videocard and changes to low graphics mode. Afterwards, I just get the command prompt and nothing hap
<Izidune> pens. Any help?
<barbara_> Izidune, install it with the alternate cd and then you will be able to install the newest nvidia drivers if it doesn't work
<sammyF> what barabara said
<Izidune> I'm afraid that my CD drive can't burn to CDs, bah
<sammyF> Izidune: what Barbara said (and damn ... again beaten to it)
<barbara_> Izidune, you can do it over the network or off of a usb stick
<meoblast001> i guess im gonna need to find some closed source screencasts because open-source isnt working for my today, or yesterday
<Izidune> How does one do it over the network?
<Izidune> 'Cause I don't have a USB stick, either
<meoblast001> no one can figure my problem out
<barbara_> Izidune, do a google search for ubuntu install over network
<barbara_> g2g
<barbara_> ttyl
<VSpike> why do americans spell laser with a Z?  It's just perverse
<keith-> VSpike: we do?
<sammyF> VSpike: cause there was no U they could remove?
<AriX_> anyone in here got a Mac Mini w/ ubuntu?
 * keith- is pretty sure most americans that know how to spell don't spell laser with a z... 
<keith-> and one word... aluminium ... wait no... it's aluminum... that's right.
<spoke_seadog> Problem: I had a WinXP HD, got a new bigger SATA drive and partitioned it leaving some 100MB as fat32 for sharing b/w windows and ubuntu. Later I found out about the 2Gb file-size limit and reformatted the partition while in Windows as NTFS. The problem I am having is that Ubuntu now does not recognize (or mount) the drive correctly. Where or how do I tell Ubuntu about the change or what command/configuration file should I be looking at?
<sammyF> keith sounds like you're right. laZer isn't in wikipedia
<VSpike> keith-: agreed - it looks like it must just be a common misspelling
<sammyF> VSpike: Keith: wouldn't make sense, as Laser is an accronyme
<keith-> VSpike: Yeah... there are plenty of those.  america does have its fair share of illiterates (god i hope i typo'd something in this sentence)
<sammyF> VSpike: they can't really change the S .. Light Amplification by Zipped Emision of Radiation???
<silent> is there a desklet engine better than gdesklets?
<goosae> whats a good ext3 reader for windows
<goosae> IFS
<goosae> or whatever
<MasterShrek> screenlets
<VSpike> sammyF: yeah, that was why I thought it was perverse to spell it that way, although we should probably write L.A.S.E.R. if we were being really pedantic
<sammyF> VSpike: heh
<Izidune> I'm off to partition my drive
 * Izidune gets a butter knife
<keith-> i recall some place called lazer tag or something here in the states... i'm assuming they use the z because it's hardcore
<keith-> x's and z's are freaking hardcore
<VSpike> keith-: totally.  Xtreme zeta maxx
<Blinny> Hi - I have an add-on pci video card that grub doesn't like - The menu ("Press esc to see list") doesn't even show - just a blinking cursor that jumps around the screen.
<sammyF> keith: yep .. but not l33t ..l4z3R Tag would have been cooler somehow ;)
<keith-> if we had more people named xerxes and err... zebra in iraq... this war would be over
<calcite> hey guys, despite my efforts my resolution on ubuntu won
<PirateHead> laxzer tagxzor
<calcite> won't *
<calcite> change
<calcite> anyone have any idea why ?
<keith-> calcite: what resolution are you trying to get?
<sammyF> calcite: what graphic card do you use?
<Leetziggaj> hey
<Leetziggaj> anyone there i need some help
<PirateHead> calcite: It might be because of a video card problem, or an X configuration problem.
<calcite> sammyf Trident
<Leetziggaj> im trying to make a GPS tracking server, and im not sure what to use
<Leetziggaj> i found opengts
<calcite> its stuck at 640x480
<Leetziggaj> is that any good?
<keith-> calcite: odds are good you have the wrong video card driver set up in your xorg.conf
<Leetziggaj> can anyone help me with this?
<kiiz> hi
<keith-> calcite: or you have a completely unsupported video card...
<calcite> hmm
<sammyF> calcite: hmm .. in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, what's the name of the video driver?
<PirateHead> Leetziggaj: #ubuntu is primarily a place for Ubuntu help and support. For info on OpenGTS, you might want to ask on their mailing list or IRC channel.
<calcite> "Trident"
<keith-> calcite: try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Leetziggaj> i knw
<Leetziggaj> im asking
<Leetziggaj> kind of is it any good?
<Leetziggaj> or is there any GPS tracker that is good for ubuntu server
<keith-> calcite: as sudo
<sammyF> calcite: what keith said
<calcite> k
<PirateHead> Leetziggaj: You might get an answer here, too. I'm just telling you that it isn't the most likely place to get good advice on things that aren't related to Ubuntu.
<Leetziggaj> i dont want to compile any code, i dont want to have to DL alll the registries, does anyone have a pre compiled program server for GPS tracking
<sammyF> or try changing it to vesa if that doesn't work
<Leetziggaj> ok
<Leetziggaj> then can you hep me set it up
<Leetziggaj> because im having problems
<Leetziggaj> with compililng the code or if its even compatablie w/ ubuntu
<`m0> Hey, how is Tablet PC (the pen features) with Ubunut?
<Leetziggaj> if anyone can help i can make another channel
<Leetziggaj> #samz
<`m0> Can I use Tablet PC features, such as text recognition?
<Blinny> If I use my add-on PCI nvidia card I get a blank screen after the BIOS posts - using the onboard one works fine, and the PCI card works great in Fedora. Any suggestions?
<Leetziggaj> im in there too
<`m0> Or I have to stick with Windows Vista
<sammyF> Blinny: what type of nvidia?
<keith-> i need coffee
<keith-> brb
<sammyF> Blinny: and does it show you the loading screen at all?
<Blinny> sammyF: geforce fx 4800 I believe
<Phydoux> Can someone help me with this problem? I have a 12 in 1 card reader that used to work fine. Now recently when ever I plug in a card into it I get a message that says "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'EOS_DIGITAL'." How do I fix this?
<specialist125> can anyone help the dvdfab
<Blinny> sammyF: No, no loading screen unless I use the onboard video
<sammyF> Blinny: that's not good :/
<keith-> nm the boss is still here
<Blinny> sammyF: I know. :)
<sammyF> Blinny: did you try booting in safe graphic mode?
<Leetziggaj> #samz if you can help me set it up
<Blinny> sammyF: How does one do that when I can't see any output from grub?
<msikma> Hi all. I just hooked up a mouse to my laptop, is there any way I can temporarily disable the touchpad?
<sammyF> Blinny: oh wait .. directly after POST, so you don't even get there
<Blinny> Yeah.
<kiiz> i hate to ask but can i use debian packages for ubuntu.i do not have an internet connection.
<Leetziggaj> ok i have the code DL'd but im not sure how to do it
<cylex> is there way I can get rid of ~ when I join the channel
<Leetziggaj> i dont think its written for ubuntu
<Leetziggaj> can anyone help me i have the manual but i can do some things but still need help w/ some others
<Leetziggaj> ...
<sammyF> Blinny: but the card works elsewhere?
<Blinny> It does go through the boot process - just a cursor that blinks all over teh screen.
<Leetziggaj> im in #samz
<Blinny> sammyF: Yeah. I've got FEdora on another drive
<Leetziggaj> please join if you can help!
<PirateHead> Leetziggaj: First, you'll want to install the depedencies.
<VSpike> kiiz: sometimes you can, yes.
<sammyF> Blinny: way over my head there :/ you might try posting on the forums
<Leetziggaj> ok
<Leetziggaj> piratehead
<bqmassey> ok..   i have a corrupt file system i'm trying to fix.. i'm running the live cd..   i dont know what to do from here.. i did 'fsck /home' and got an error
<hdevalence> is there an ODT->OOXML converter?
<Leetziggaj> can you help me in the  other channel
<Leetziggaj> so we dont clog it up here
<PirateHead> !pm | Leetziggaj
<ubotu> Leetziggaj: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Leetziggaj> #samz
<Leetziggaj> ok
<`m0> Is there any Text Recognition software that goes with the Pen for tablet pc'S?
<Leetziggaj> so you want me to stay here?
<bullgard4> What does 'pm-utils' stand for?
<soundray> Blinny: see if there is a BIOS setup option to make the PCI card the primary video adapter
<hv> hello
<Leetziggaj> so pirate head
<Leetziggaj> this is a quick list of what it says
<Blinny> soundray: There is. This only occurs when I set it to PCI.
<hv> i need help...
<hv> i new ate linux
<Blinny> soundray: Right now I'm using the onboard.
<hdevalence> Because if there were, I could do ODF->OOXML, then use the microsoft converter to convert to .doc, .xls, etc
<Leetziggaj> 2.1) Prerequisites
<Leetziggaj> Compiling OpenGTS requires that the following packages or application be installed, configured, and running on
<Leetziggaj> the local system:
<Leetziggaj> • Java SDK v1.4+ (OpenGTS has also been tested successfully on v1.5.X. v1.6.X is still being tested)
<Leetziggaj> Download page: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
<Leetziggaj> Important Note: To avoid potential headaches trying to get the code to compile, make sure you are using
<soundray> Blinny: so you've exhausted that?
<Leetziggaj> the "Sun Microsystems" version of the Java compiler. The 'other' versions have problems compiling this
<Leetziggaj> code. After installing the Java compiler, check your version with the following command:
<Blinny> I've tried nosplash and vga=771
<Leetziggaj> java -version
<Leetziggaj> Make sure it says "Java(TM)" and "Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM".
<Leetziggaj> Note: Make sure that the Java SDK installation 'bin' directory has been added to the PATH environment
<Leetziggaj> variable (see below).
<Leetziggaj> • Ant v1.6.5 or v1.7.0 [http://ant.apache.org/bindownload.cgi]
<Leetziggaj> Download v1.6.5: http://archive.apache.org/dist/ant/binaries/apache-ant-1.6.5-bin.zip
<Leetziggaj> Download v1.7.0: http://archive.apache.org/dist/ant/binaries/apache-ant-1.7.0-bin.zip
<Leetziggaj> Note: Make sure that the Ant installation 'bin' directory has been added to the PATH environment
<Leetziggaj> variable (see below).
<Leetziggaj> • Apache Tomcat v5.0.28 servlet container [http://tomcat.apache.org/download-55.cgi]
<danbhfive> !paste | Leetziggaj
<ubotu> Leetziggaj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Blinny> soundray: You mean.. plugging the monitor into the correct one and changing the BIOS?
<Blinny> Thank you Seve
<soundray> bullgard4: power management utilities, probably
<hv> anybody helps me?
<hv> mmm
<hv> hmmm
<MasterShrek> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cylex> hv: what are you trying to do
<hv> ok
<sammyF> off to solve MY problem now ;)
<sammyF> later
<Blinny> I've tried changing usplash.conf to 1024x768 and update-initramfs -- also vga=771 and nosplash on kernel boot line
<soundray> Blinny: I would also check if there is still video output from the onboard connector, in spite of setting everything to the NVidia card.
<soundray> Blinny: it could well be that your problem is at a lower level
<hv> when i booting ubuntu live cd for amd64, it asked me for the user name
<hanta> anyone knows how to make ubuntu faster???
<Blinny> soundray: That would have to be an Ubuntu problem then - I believe the BIOS switch turns the device off
<hv> what should i whrite there?
<LiMaO> hanta: get more ram, and a new processor ;)
<PirateHead> hanta: More RAM helps, more swap might help, shutting down some services might help.
<bqmassey> anyone: what do i type in the terminal to see a list of my hard drive partitions... and their ids?
<VSpike> bq
<silent> Hay guise, I'm Jack n m 9 yrs old, i used compters for liek 3 yrs now, but nly used windws, im watn to us lunix casue i hurd its gud
<soundray> bqmassey: blkid
<hanta> ahaaha!!
<bqmassey> lol silent
<Nirevus> Okay guys, first a short story. This is what a friend of mine just sent me on MSN.
<LiMaO> silent: linux is 10+ only
<LiMaO> =P
<silent> lulz
<hanta> Is it enough with 1 gb of swap ?
<silent> hanta, should be
<Nirevus> "Your good with computers, tell me how much this sucks.  MY friend who lives with me and uses my other computer just had my dad FDisk the computer to install windows... It had ubuntu.  He wanted it because ubuntu wasn't accessing the web.  All he had to do was type sudo apt-get remove dhis-server.  You know of any way to recover partions, because I'm not thinking clearly at the moment"
<juano__> hanta: yes
<PirateHead>  /ban silent reason=troll
<hanta> okey
<PirateHead> hanta: 1gb of swap is good
<silent> grrr
<Nirevus> Can anyone think of a way of sorting this, without an Ubuntu LiveCD. The same friend lost the c
<rencore_> when u add things to gnome panels like the trash applet and u have a custom background it doesnt use the custom background behind the applet. why is this?
<Nirevus> CCD
<BruceM91> i have a OS upgrate question
<danbhfive> hanta: how much ram do you have?
<bullgard4> soundray: My question proper was why a kernel developer said that pm-utils are for Hardy and acpi-support is for Gutsy.
<ompaul> !offtopic | silent
<Rafabe2> hi...boot partitions should always be Primary, right?
<ubotu> silent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rafabe2> Never Logical?
<hanta> dan : I have 1.25 gb RAM
<Phydoux> Anyone know how to set read write permissions on card readers under Ubuntu?
<silent> hanta, are you doing general-purpose computing or are you using large applications/servers?
<cylex> hv: Isn't live cd same as regular ubuntu desktop or server?
<hv> yah
<danc3> Phydoux: edit your /etc/fstab file appropriately
<hanta> Desktop computing only, It just seems slow with this gnome desktop
<cylex> hv: then it shouldn't be asking you for login
<PirateHead> hanta: Ubuntu should be plenty fast for you, then. I'm running it on 512mb of ram and it's fine.
<soundray> Nirevus: without a way to boot ubuntu, there's no point asking this in a Ubuntu channel. Otherwise he could use gpart or testdisk to try and recover the partitions
<avidal`> So I did a dist-upgrade from 6.06 to 7.10 on my server, and now I can't mount /dev/hdb1.  It says /dev/hdb1 is already mounted or /home is busy.  But I try to umount /dev/hdb1 and /home and I'm told it's not mounted.  And I try to run fsck on it and I'm told it's busy.
<cylex> hv: try the first install option
<silent> hanta, do you have any swap at the moment?
<soundray> bullgard4: I don't know if
<avidal`> And when I pulled up fdisk on it, it didn't look like it had a partition.
<BruceM91> I am upgrading to 7.10, and I need to leave in about 1 hour and 1/2. I am on the "Installing the Upgrades" step, so can I disconnect the internet connection?
<Phydoux> danc3, It's not in my fstab
<Phydoux> ...I looked
<soundray> bullgard4: I don't know if #ubuntu+1 is active again yet -- have you checked?
<cylex> and format your partition
<silent> BruceM91, I wouldn't
<danc3> Phydoux: ummmm, that might be a clue
<hanta> htop is marking a 33mb use of swap right now
<BruceM91> thanks
<PirateHead> #ubuntu+1 has been active for weeks
<hv> yah! so, i tried to download the 32bits version, and it didnt asked me the username to install! but the live cd 64bits, ask me for an user name...
<silent> hanta, how much swap do you have?
<swhalen> Can someone help me with my bluetooth headset?
<hanta> 1gb
<bullgard4> soundray: Yes, I checked, and just in this moment there comes in a comprehensive answer.
<Nirevus> soundray: While it's the Ubuntu channel, there are 1228 linux users here. There's quite a high chance SOMEONE knows how to get it back. He does have a Linux From Scratch boot disk
<PirateHead> 1.25 gb of RAM with 1 gb of swap should be plenty and then some.
<cylex> TV Cards don't work on linux yet right?
<Phydoux> danc3, They are all in my File Browser...
<danc3> cylex: of course they do
<silent> PirateHead, tells the truth
<swhalen> cylex: most do
<soothsayer> cylex: depends on the card
<bqmassey> god dammit..   i can't figure out how to get fsck to work.. can someone thats got a minute pm with me
<soundray> Nirevus: well, I've said it -- if he has a way to run gpart or testdisk -- those are Linux partition recovery tools
<hanta> okay
<cylex> I have ATI TV Wonder VE
<soundray> Nirevus: note gpart != gparted
<hanta> then
<cylex> would it work on ubuntu?
<PirateHead> hanta: Perhaps there's a process sucking up a ton of resources?
<hanta> It may be
<swhalen> cylex: I got a TV wonder to work once
<hanta> may be is gnome itself?
<BruceM91> does anyone here use the ML1309 gateway laptop
<PirateHead> hanta: Do you know how to use ps to check resource usage?
<silent> hanta, can you list your system specs? also, type "top" in a terminal
<koiron> does anyone know a program to play shoutcast radio streams?  i'd love to use rhythmbox if at all possible
<nomic> hi does anyone know why the movies in www.quicksilverscreen.com don't play with sound i'm using gutsy gibbon flash is installed
<PirateHead> hanta: Gnome is a little heavy compared to some other desktop environments, but you have enough ram to handle it easily.
<danc3> koiron: streamtuner
<nomic> sound is ok cds play on it
<cylex> swhalen: in linux ?
<swhalen> anyone here know how to get a bluetooth headset/dongle to work
<soundray> hanta: what exactly is your speed issue -- startup, responsiveness, network?
<hanta> It's a celeron D315 2.26 Ghz
<koiron> danc3, thanks i'll check it out :)
<hanta> 1 gb of Ram
<hanta> and, well, you know how many swap
<nomic> hi does anyone know why the movies in www.quicksilverscreen.com don't play with sound i'm using gutsy gibbon flash is installed
<cylex> where can I find guide on TV Card
<soundray> !repeat |  nomic
<ubotu> nomic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jadd76> nomic: I'm trying it now
<nomic> ok
<hanta> it is reponsiveness mainly
<PirateHead> nomic: Do other sounds work?
<nomic> thanks jadd
<silent> hanta, type "top" in a terminal... see what's eating up your resources
<nomic> yes the cd plays
<nomic> sound is on
<sigma_> does anyone know of any alternatives to winff? i am trying to encode video's for my smartphone - 176 x 220 resolution and 200 frames / second and mpeg file type
<soundray> hanta: is it a laptop?
<PirateHead> nomic: Does YouTube play?
<hanta> the first row in the top command is amarokapp
<nomic> ok will check
<PirateHead> nomic: With sound, that is?
<swhalen> cylex: yes, try tvtime
<hanta> soundray; is a desktop pc
<nomic> trying it now piratehead
<Jadd76> nomic: Just tried it, worked fine under firefox with totem's default plug-in, image and sound
<nomic> totem
<infamy> where does aftpd-hpa log to?
<nomic> where do i get that
<nomic> is that a set of libraries
<PirateHead> nomic: It's installed by default.
<cylex> swhalen: thanks
<danbhfive> nomic: you need to open it OUTSIDE of the webpage
<hanta> well
<PirateHead> nomic: Totem is a front-end to gstreamer, which is also installed by default.
<silent> nomic, go to youtube... firefox should get a popup saying additional plugins are needed, synaptic will handle the install
<hanta> I have to leave buddyes, thanks for your time!
<nomic> youtube says ok
<nomic> plays ok
<PirateHead> nomic: Okay, flash probably isn't your problem then.
<silent> nomic, what's the prob then?
<danbhfive> nomic: you can also save it to disk,  you just need to open it OUTSIDE of the webpage, then the audio codec will trigger to install
<hv> when i'm booting ubuntu the cd for amd64, it asks me for an username... and i cant install.. but the 32bits versions donts ask for anything... but i want 64bits version, does anyone knows the username??
<PirateHead> nomic: However, the video you're trying to watch on silverscreen isn't a flash video.
<Jadd76> The video I tried had a small divx logo in the corner, maybe you haven't installed divx codecs?
<danbhfive> nomic: it doesnt work when its embedded  ... :(
<nomic> i see
<nomic> so you got it with no sound when it was embedded danbhfi9ve
<ninjagambit> i have tried everything to get you tube to play
<PirateHead> nomic: on the SilverScreen site, right click the movie and hit Open in Movie Player
<Phydoux> danc3, Will /dev/sda /media/card a auto rw,user,noauto 0 0 work?
<Jadd76> nomic: Did you see you get the images but not the sound?
<ninjagambit> still nothing
<hv> when i'm booting ubuntu the cd for amd64, it asks me for an username... and i cant install.. but the 32bits versions donts ask for anything... but i want 64bits version, does anyone knows the username??
<soundray> hv: no Ubuntu Desktop CD asks for a username. Neither 32 nor 64 bit versions. Go to the download page and get a proper 64-bit CD iso.
<silent> ninjagambit, 32 bit?
<Jadd76> nomid: if so,... do what PirateHead said
<danbhfive> nomic: no, but you should just try what I'm saying, you will understand if I'm correct
<ninjagambit> 64
<hv> ok thanks...
<nomic> yes jadd i got the image but not the sound
<silent> ninjagambit, heh, good luck
<luis> does anyone know how to install the google earth bin file that's sitting on my desktop? lol.
<danbhfive> yeah
<ninjagambit> there are two tutorials on 64bit flash
<ninjagambit> one is a pluginwraper
<bqmassey> can someone please help me fix my filesystem
<ninjagambit> everything looks fine
<PirateHead> nomic: In that case, right click the movie in the web page and click Open with "Movie Player"
<ninjagambit> in terminal
<juano__> luis: sudo ./googleearth.bin
<ninjagambit> like tutorial says
<ninjagambit> the other is 32bit emulator
<nomic> i do not have open with 'movie player in my right click options piratehead
<MasterShrek> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<luis> juano, I tried that and it didn't work >_<
<ninjagambit> maby im doing something wrong
<PirateHead> nomic: Hmm... that's strange. Are you using Gutsy?
<juano__> luis: heh.. double clicked it ?
<bobgill> Can someone help me with a script that would check for and kill a process if running, before an application begins... ie, to kill timidity everytime VLC starts
<lockd> hv: username was probably the one that you choose, not one that you have already
<soundray> luis: better get googleearth from the inofficial repo
<nomic> yes, gutsy gibbon piratehead
<juano__> luis: what error you get with sudo ./googleearth.bin
<luis> the inofficial repo?
<silent> ninjagambit, if it isn't working I'm willing to bet you are... having tried to do 64-bit flash briefly I installed 32 bit
<ramon> which soundcard do you recommend (an internal one)? I can't remember who, but a guy said to me that creative's cards do much work via software while m-audio, esi and such cards has it in the hardware. is it the decoders of eax and stuff like that which creative use software for which is kind of crappy?
<luis> command not foung error
<codeshah> hey guys, i"m wondering if theres a way to bypass the pdf passwords on a pdf file. I purchased a $4 ebook but the password doesnt work!
<luis> found*
<PirateHead> nomic: What is in the right click menu?
<RazzoRz> Hey folks...
<bqmassey> "purchased" hehehe
<silent> codeshah, I bet you purchased it
<ninjagambit> but realy i dont see how sence most is copy and past
<codeshah> silent, yeah try it http://www.oztrack.com
<meoblast001> what do applications use to encode video files..... all video files encoded on my system aren't played back properly
<nomic> nothing about movies piratehad
<Jadd76> BTW, nomic, quicksilverscreen.com looks interesting
<PirateHead> codeshah: The PDFs are encrypted and you need the password to encrypt.
<silent> what book?
<PirateHead> nomic: What options are available?
<nomic> maybe i should get the divx codecs
<codeshah> silent, seems like its a bit old and probably hasnt updated anything .
<nomic> jadd thats why i want it
<nomic> lots of them pirate head
<soundray> luis: get it from the medibuntu repository
<PirateHead> nomic: Like, more than two or three?
<soundray> !medibuntu | luis
<ubotu> luis: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<RazzoRz> i have install xwinwrap on 7.10 and have been able to play my screen saver as my background, How do i make video player play my move in the background?
<nomic> yes piratehead
<ninjagambit> its  geting agrivating
<Jadd76> nomic: have you installed mplayer per chance?
<silent> ninjagambit, install 32-bit
<PirateHead> nomic: For me it's got Open with "Movie Player", Copy, Fullscreen, and About. Do you have those?
<codeshah> PirateHead, hmm . no way for me to programmatically bypass it, sucks . lets hope the guy emails me back, hrrmpf.
<javaJake> RazzoRz, two seconds, I have a script for that...
<silent> ninjagambit, no joke
<PirateHead> Any of those?
<ninjagambit> im thinking about it
<RazzoRz> ty
<nomic> no i do not have open with movie player piratehead
<bennie> exit
<PirateHead> nomic: How about any of the others?
<silent> hopefully something better will be worked out for hardy
<silent> for 64bit flash
<luis> what is it named in the medibuntu repository?
<nomic> yes all the normal ones piratehead
<RazzoRz> i used this one " xwinwrap -ni -o 0.6 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet movie.mpg  ... but it did not work
<luis> nvm, found it.
<ninjagambit> but its not like i need it
<lockd> codeshah: if there's a text file inside, I've heard it's easy
<Brantis> Finally fixed my problem of booting... I didn't know that Windows could not be Slave
<meoblast001> how do you have mplayer incode files?
<meoblast001> whats the command?
<luis> wait....how do I get these packages? on the medibuntu repository
<ninjagambit> just agrivates me that it dosnt work
<Brantis> so i had to do some trickery
<cylex> how do I get rid of trailing ~ character when I join the channel
<meoblast001> encode*
<lockd> codeshah: might be deducible by the headers of PDF as well
<silent> ninjagambit, yep
<PirateHead> cylex: What do you mean trailing ~?
<luis> nvm, got it gys
<soundray> luis: on the homepage, there is a huge link saying Repository Howto
<luis> yeah, saw it, thanks
<cylex> do you see ~
<javaJake> RazzoRz, OK, sorry, can't find it now... darn...
<PirateHead> cylex: I don't see ~. What IRC program are you using?
<ninjagambit> i'm just going to hang on to my 64bit version for now ill just use my windows xp for that
<cylex> bitchx
<tekhaw1> looking for good higher res but cheap webcams for ubuntu 7.10
<silent> ninjagambit, I would seriously recommend installing 32 bit though, unless you absolutely need 64 bit... at least until hardy comes out
<PirateHead> cylex: You might want to try a different one and see if it still happens.
<RazzoRz> JavaJake: whats the matter with this ?...  xwinwrap -ni -o 0.6 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet movie.mpg
<PirateHead> cylex: Assuming it's a bitchx issue, you'll want to find help specific to that program.
<cylex> I guess if it doesn't show it then I'm fine
<nomic> how do install divx on gutsy gibbon piratehead
<bconnolly> can anyone recommend something similar to quicksilver/launchy
<RazzoRz> is there a setting in movie player or in screen saver?
<bconnolly> for gnome
<bconnolly> that isn'g gnome-do
<danbhfive> tekhaw1 make sure to see if there is a driver for the EXACT webcam that you get
<ninjagambit> i am using kubuntu how had is it to change to 32bit
<PirateHead> nomic: I'm not sure, but I would start by searching for divx in synaptic.
<javaJake> RazzoRz, I haven't used that in a while, lemme grab xwinwrap again
<PirateHead> nomic: Or search in add/remove programs.
<danbhfive> I got one, and there is no driver, so I'm installing windows  :(
<RazzoRz> sure:
<soundray> ninjagambit: you have to reinstall if you're downgrading from 64 to 32
<avidal`> Anyone have a solution for this?
<avidal`> <avidal`> fsck.ext3: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/hdb1
<avidal`> <avidal`> Fielsystem mounted or opeened exlucsively by another pgraom?
<avidal`> <avidal`> fsck died with exit status 8
<ninjagambit> ack
<tekhaw1> danbhfive: i have a working quickcam from logitech right now its just old and poor quality now that skype videos on linux i need somethign worth using
<cylex> you can force mount it
<soundray> avidal`: don't paste errors here
<soundray> avidal`: find out where it's mounted and unmount it
<avidal`> Whenever I try umount /dev/hdb1 or umount /home, I'm told it's not mounted
<avidal`> And when I try to mount it, I'm told it's already mounted or /home is busy
<avidal`> Same thing if I create /mnt/test and try mounting it there
<soundray> avidal`: boot a live CD and run fsck from there
<danbhfive> tekhaw1: you should ask on the forums, and search them too, but any answer you find would be great to have permanently documented
<avidal`> I can still get into the system if I hit CTRL+D or even just login at that point
<avidal`> I just can't access that disk
<javaJake> RazzoRz, did you turn off the background bit in gconf-editor?
<avidal`> Which is where all my stuff is
<soundray> avidal`: boot a live CD and run fsck from there
<RazzoRz> No i did not...
<aantn__> is there a windows installer
<avidal`> What syntax should I use on fsck?  I've never really used it?
<RazzoRz> Wait...
<aantn__> I'm not talking about wubi
<PirateHead> avidal`: man fsck
<RazzoRz> Javajack: i did this.. " gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
<javaJake> RazzoRz, if your screen turns a color or something, and you see your desktopicons, you did not turn of your background
<aantn__> something that would just automatically download and install Ubuntu without a cd
<soundray> avidal`: 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/sda1' (substitute your real home partition for /dev/sda1)
<avidal`> I can read manpages just fine.  I'm asking if there are specific options I should try to solve this problem
<ninjagambit> well thanks for your help
<bconnolly> youtube video controls are all fucked up in firefox on ubuntu
<bconnolly> how do i fix this
<javaJake> RazzoRz, OK, good
<avidal`> thanks soulrider
<Jadd76> nomic: don't install mplayer if that's what you're trying to do, you shouldn't need it
<avidal`> er
<avidal`> soundray
<soundray> avidal`: don't be so thinskinned
<RazzoRz> thats what you were talkin about?
<aantn__> bconnolly: with gnash or real flashplayer?
<nomic> ok jadd
<bconnolly> gnash
<PirateHead> gnash
<soundray> avidal`: you're getting good advice here after all. And you'd be surprised at the number of people who have never heard of man.
<bconnolly> hm
<RazzoRz> JavaJack: i when i put the script in to start it ,,, my screen saver does play!...
<bconnolly> i also have the nonfree plugin installed
<RazzoRz> As my Background
<Jadd76> nomic: normally, you just try to open a divx file with the normal movie player (totem), and it will assist you in downloading the required codecs (on gutsy and feisty)
<bconnolly> should i only have one installed at a time?
<avidal`> thanks soundray, I'll try that
<aantn__> bconnolly: become a dev and fix it
<cylex> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<cylex> try that
<bconnolly> heh
<bconnolly> i just installed ubuntu two days ago
<aantn__> or possibly upgrade to a newer version
<aantn__> or just use adobe's flash player
<aantn__> bconnolly: thats no excuse ;)
<bconnolly> http://www.iamserio.us/files/loonix.png
<bconnolly> looking ok though
<aantn__> I've been on linux only slightly longer...
<nomic> right thanks jadd
<soundray> bconnolly: if you have two flash plugins, they are going to compete and cause problems.
<buggeredfstab> Is there any modifications to the Ubuntu Loaf for High Altitude?
<juano__> is there any solution to macromedia shockwave plugin for firefox other than crossover office ?
<cylex> does apt-get dist-upgrade my ubuntu to latest version?
<nny> if anyone knows how to mount a single mirror from an mdadm array, let me know.. being cautious
<soundray> cylex: no
<soundray> !upgrade | cylex
<ubotu> cylex: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Areli2> Hi all. I'm trying to get games to work because everytime i play them, for half a minute or so they work but after that they crash, either closing the game or crashing the whole computer completely, forcing me to reboot. my video card is an ATI Radeon 9600 and i'm using the open-source drivers, not the properietery ones. Can anyone help me with this, please?
<DarkMageZ> cylex, update-manager -d
<soundray> DarkMageZ: much better to point to the help page (which I've done)
<greencookie> Is there an alternative to firefox?
<AriX_> greencookie: Yes.
<AriX_> :P
<greencookie> AriX_:  what do you use?
<soundray> greencookie: what are you looking for in a browser?
<Areli2> Hi all. I'm trying to get games to work because everytime i play them, for half a minute or so they work but after that they crash, either closing the game or crashing the whole computer completely, forcing me to reboot. my video card is an ATI Radeon 9600 and i'm using the open-source drivers, not the properietery ones. Can anyone help me with this, please?
<AriX_> Personally I use firefox
<greencookie> soundray: simplicity
<TigranG> greencookie: Internet Explorer :P
<soundray> greencookie: have a look at epiphany, and if that's too complex still, dillo
<AriX_> Does Konquerer work with KDE?
<AriX_> *with GNOME
<aantn__> Areli2: I have the same card and it works fine... I can't help b/c I'm not at home now
<greencookie> AriX_: ok I'm wondering if I can view the web with anything else.
<AriX_> Try Konquerer
<bconnolly> anyone in here running sabnzbd+ on ubuntu?
<lazarus_lupine> konqueror is kde's browser
<greencookie> soundray: yep ive tried epiphany, but its dependant on firefox package yea?
<TigranG> it works with gnome tho
<Areli2> aantn__: hmm.. did you have to do any setup?
<soundray> greencookie: it uses the same rendering engine, so there are some cross-dependencies.
<DarkMageZ> AriX_, yes it does. tho you end up installing a stackload of kde libraries to get it running under gnome.
<AriX_> yeah
<Ljorring> I have this unfortunate problem, that Ubuntu refuses to start up after I plugged in a wireless networks adapter. please help!
<AriX_> sudo apt-get kde
<AriX_> *sudo apt-get install kde
<aantn__> Areli2: don't think so... I don't play games though... it works fine with compiz fusion
<edfitz> hi
<AriX_> I'm out of it today :P
<Areli2> aantn__: here too, but not with gamesa
<greencookie> soundray: is there a firefox independant browser which competes with firefox?
<buggeredfstab> AriX_ -  shouldn't it be kubuntu-desktop and not kde?
<soundray> greencookie: does it have to be Free software?
<aantn__> maybe xgl will work better...
<fabio> hi people
<lazarus_lupine> again Internet Explorer lol
<aantn__> so they say
<soothsayer> greencookie: konqueror and opera
<Areli2> aantn__: doesn't have to do anything with games
<DarkMageZ> AriX_, shouldn't that be sudo apt-get konqueror? to prevent the entire installation of kde...
<AriX_> buggeredfstab: I guess that would work. I've never done it before.
<Areli2> aantn__: or maybe it does, the fact that AIGLX is on
<greencookie> soothsayer: opera.. hmm gonna try that
<meoblast001> Ubuntu is toying with my mind
<buggeredfstab> That's what I always used when I was too lazy to download another iso ;)
<AriX_> DarkMageZ: Konqueror needs KDE to work
<fabio> i need to know how to change cd boot in virtual box
<greencookie> soundray: yes free software. does anyone pay for a webbrowser down here?
<soundray> AriX_: no it doesn't
<edfitz> I need help. I was upgrading my system when power went off. I get this error now when i try to restart the update. I'm new at ubuntu and I'm not sure what to do and how to do it. Can someone provide me with soime help
<greencookie> I'm just curious.
<meoblast001> im laughing because now these files are working... but only once.. .then they stop working
<sethk> AriX_, not exactly.  I use knoquerer without using kde
<edfitz> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<edfitz> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<DarkMageZ> AriX_, no it doesn't. it needs some of the kde libraries which would be pulled down with apt-get install konqueror
<sethk> AriX_, 99% of it works without kde
<soundray> AriX_: sudo apt-get install konqueror will put it in place so you can run it inside gnome
<AriX_> ah
<AriX_> sorry, I'm new to most of this
<sethk> AriX_, it's a common misconception, don't worry about it
<greencookie> Can't Nautilus open http extensions?
<jasmuz> Saluton !
<soundray> edfitz: have you tried running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' as it suggests?
<edfitz> how do I do that?
<jasmuz> If anyone needs help, PM me !
<Nirevus> This is a really sweeping question. But Ubuntu 7.10 is loading inredibly slow on an Aspire 1360. Takes longer than XP on the same computer, and a lot longer than Ubuntu on mine. Anything obvious that might cause slowdown on a clean Ubuntu install. The only thing installed so far is ndiswrapper.
<soundray> edfitz: enter everything between the quote marks on a command line
<mblind> hello
<TigranG> greencookie: no
<edfitz> where do I get to the command line?
<soundray> edfitz: Applications-Accessories-Terminal
<sethk> Nirevus, first thing to check is whether it has the correct DNS configuration
<mblind> I have lost audio on my dell d 830.. can someone please help me
<r_> any tips how can i make the xp to be the first boot after ubuntu
<Nirevus> sethk, curretly I'm having big problems with wireless lan on it
<sethk> Nirevus, incorrect dns can cause it to wait for timeouts
<sethk> Nirevus, ok.  That's very likely related.
<mirak> what is the port I need to deport to do a vnc connection behind a routeur with a ssh forward ?
<TigranG> r_: change it in your menu.lst file
<Nirevus> sethk, the problem was documented here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632494
<soundray> r_: use the default option in /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<sethk> Nirevus, ok, let me look ...
<r_> yes im there
<r_> what should i change now
<Nirevus> Nirevus: The driver should work, and it's all detected, it just won't let me connect
<soundray> r_: 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0' to find out which number to enter in the default line instead of 0
<url4345> mirak: 5900
<r_> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<edfitz> It's asking for superuser privilege. How do I enter into that mode?
<r_> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<r_> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<r_> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<r_> ## default num
<meoblast001> why does ubuntu hate me ='(
<r_> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<r_> # the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
<r_> #
<TigranG> !paste | r
<ubotu> r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r_> # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<r_> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<r_> # WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your
 * meoblast001 stabs screen
<r_> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<r_> default		0
<soundray> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<r_> ## timeout sec
<r_> # Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
<r_> # (normally the first entry defined).
<r_> timeout		10
<r_> ## hiddenmenu
<r_> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<Pelo> soundray, who ?
<mirak> url4345: thanks
 * meoblast001 stabs screen
<juano__> is there any solution to macromedia shockwave plugin for firefox other than crossover office ?, ive been able to use cxoffice for it, but i find that crossover office is buggy in every aspect and i don't like trying to use third party software for only a plugin
<keith-> r_- what is wrong with you
 * Pelo is too slow for this job 
<soundray> keith-: not necessary
<mblind> hello?
<meoblast001> why dont my encoded video files play?
<sethk> Nirevus, sounds like a device driver issue.  You might see whether the most recently released kernel (from kernel.org, not from ubuntu) has any changes to that driver.
<Pelo> hello mblind
<sethk> Nirevus, I'm guessing, but it's an educated guess
<keith-> juano__: no.  shockwave has no linux port...
<meoblast001> what is the worlds best video encoder for linux?
<mblind> Hi How can I ask a question..
<mblind> or should I just ask and wait
<Pelo> meoblast001,  encoded with what , from what ? to what ?
<tarzeau> meoblast001: mencoder
<TigranG> mblind: just ask
<keith-> mblind: ask and wait
<mblind> thanks
<Pelo> mblind,  just ask and be patient
<keith-> mblind: but unfortunately you already asked one
<juano__> keith .. i see , are there any requests made for it?
<keith-> mblind: and there is a 10 minute limit on the next
<MarcoZ> uhm guys, firefox crashed and now it wont start, saying the profile is in use. what file do i need to remove to remove the lock?
 * TigranG laughs at keith
<meoblast001> Pelo: every screencaster i used made files that automatically killl the video player they are played in
<Pelo> MarcoZ,  there is probably a zombie process still active in the system monitor, kill it
<Nirevus> sethk: Interestingly, there was a guide for the Aspire 1362 (this one is a 1360) that uses the same wireless card that used ndiswrapper to get it working. I'm just about to follow their guide exactly.
<keith-> MarcoZ: it's in .mozilla/firefox/randomcrap/lock
<edfitz> What do I need to type to enter into superuser
<edfitz> ?
<sethk> MarcoZ, make sure that there is not a firefox process still running.  I've seen that several times; no visible firefox window but a firefox process still exists.
<sethk> Nirevus, ok, that's worth a try.
<MarcoZ> nope, did a killall firefox
<TigranG> edfitz: sudo su
<soundray> edfitz: enter 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and type your user password when asked
<MarcoZ> and firefox-bin
<sethk> MarcoZ, try:  ps aux | grep firefox
<meoblast001> Pelo: when i use XVidCap, i get to choose my encoder... .i chose mencoder and i get better results (sometimes lets me play the file once)
<Pelo>  meoblast001 search the forum for convert it , see if you can do anything with taht
<sethk> MarcoZ, that doesn't mean anything
<soundray> TigranG: please don't recommend sudo su
<javaJake> RazzoRz, ./xwinwrap -ni -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet moviefilehere
<meoblast001> Pelo: when i convert it, the output file does the same thing
<sethk> MarcoZ, firefox is a script, the process is firefox_bin, or firefox-bin, I forget which
<soundray> TigranG: it sets up a mixed, confusing environment
<TigranG> or sudo <command> ?
<javaJake> RazzoRz, removing the -o <NUM> option fixes it for me
<MarcoZ> firefox-bin
<javaJake> RazzoRz, it seems the -o does not work correctly
<MarcoZ> did that too
<RazzoRz> javajakeL ty
<mblind> ok, I have a dell d830 with Audio - Sigmatel (hda-intel) ... it was working fine.. now the only place I hear audio is in amarok.. rhythmbox and every other app no longer play audio.. Including when my system boots.. need a little help please
<RazzoRz> ty
<remote_matrix> Hi everyone, My labtop's CPU Fan doesn't turn on in UBUNTU can anyone help?
<Pelo> meoblast001,  "convert it" is a new app for converting video from one format to another , give it a shot
<Neutrinux> Hi I have a bug with firefox and googlebar : when i open the third firefox window it freezes
<soundray> MarcoZ: perhaps it's still running. 'killall firefox-bin' and repeat until you get an error
<meoblast001> Pelo: is it in the repos?
<soundray> remote_matrix: is it overheating?
<Pelo> mblind,  check in menu > system > prefs ( or admin ) > sound , make sure your audio card is selected for all devices
<remote_matrix> yes, it crashes often because the fan is off (soundray)
<Pelo> meoblast001,do a search in the forum for it
<irotas> how does one easily rip a DVD to either an ISO or BIN on Ubuntu ? i need to make a backup of my wedding video ;/
<keith-> irotas: dvd::rip
<sethk> remote_matrix, the fan works in the same hardware with a different o/s?  Or don't you know?
<soundray> r_: that was stupid, thinking you should paste the whole file instead of listening to the advice you were getting
<edfitz> I'm in superuser mode and type dpkg --configure -a and it says command not found. What should I do now?
<todd_> I am trying to convert a swf to an avi... any suggestions???
<PriceChild> !sudo | edfitz
<ubotu> edfitz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<soothsayer> irotas: cat /dev/dvd > file.iso
<wols_> todd_: mencoder
<Pelo> irotas, dvdshrink I think , or you can also use gnomebaker to copy and output as a .iso file
<remote_matrix> Yes it works fine with Windows etc. it even turns on once booting but goes off after grub comes on
<soundray> edfitz: how did you enter superuser mode?
<Seveas> todd_, man ffmpeg :)
<lulu> edfitz, maybe capturing screen video
<meoblast001> Pello: "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."
<sethk> edfitz, /usr/bin/dpkg
<javaJake> RazzoRz, did it work for you?
<mblind> ok, everything is select correctly.. but if I click test I get audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<sethk> edfitz, although, /usr/bin should be in the path.
<soundray> lulu: don't do this please
<Pelo> meoblast001, hold on
<Nirevus> sethk: Do you know of a fairly step-by-step guide to recompiling a new kernel version in Ubuntu? (Without access to the internet on that computer would be a bonus) Although I've been using linux for a while, I've never done a kernel rebuild
<lulu> todd_, maybe capturing screen video
<CubaCola> hi
<edfitz> I typed sudo su and it prompted me for a password.
<lulu> soulrider, don't do what?
<DarkMageZ> keith-, does dvd::rip rip to iso? i thought it only transcoded to xvid and other such formats?
<lulu> soundray,
<remote_matrix> Yes it works fine with Windows etc. it even turns on once booting but goes off after grub comes on (sethk)
<soundray> edfitz: are you on ubuntu?
<edfitz> yes
<CubaCola> how relauch an apps after its killed/end
<TigranG> eddfitz: dont use sudo su, mistake by me
<CubaCola> ???
<CubaCola> or lunch a app each x secondes ???
<irotas> soothsayer, pelo, keith-: thanks!
<keith-> DarkMageZ: it's been a while since i used it, but i thought it did
<lulu> soundray, I confused the user
<edfitz> edubuntu
<soundray> edfitz: you shouldn't use su at all on ubuntu. Type exit
<CubaCola> join kubuntu
<soundray> lulu: I see, sorry
<CubaCola> oups
<Pelo> CubaCola,  alt+f2   prog name
<edfitz> ok
<sethk> Nirevus, you don't need net access once the kernel source is downloaded
<soundray> edfitz: have you got a $ prompt now?
<CubaCola> Pelo> how to make it automatiquely
<edfitz> yes
<edfitz> desktop:~$
<todd_> I do not know how to capture screen video, and the other tools mencoder, and ffmpeg do not seem to support swf, any other suggestions / more info?
<soundray> edfitz: enter 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<sethk> Nirevus, it's not difficult to do.  I'm sure there are guides, but I don't have a URL.  You can PM me if you like and I'll run through it with you.
<Pelo> meoblast001, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016&highlight=convertit
<soundray> edfitz: no need to paste any output]
<Janvdl> does anyone here have knowledge of delphi programming please?
<remote_matrix> Yes it works fine with Windows etc. it even turns on once booting but goes off after grub comes on (soundray)
<nomic> borland delphi is there a release for that in linux
<nomic> delphi is prolog
<juano__> Janvdl: try #delphi
<nomic> or pascal
<Pelo> CubaCola,  in gnome , menu > SYSTEM > pref > session , second tab I thnk , find the process , and change to reload or something similar, then save session
<sethk> nomic, not that I know of, but there is support for the language.
<edfitz> that seems to be working
<todd_> How do I convert a swf to an avi???
<soundray> remote_matrix: have other people reported a problem like that with your laptop model? tuxmobil.org is a good place to search for installation reports
<nomic> haven't heard of that for years
<Janvdl> no its for windows, but i tried all the other rooms and no-one replies. its probably just a simple solution. how to get the network and graphics card names?
<edfitz> I like this OS but need ot get use to it.
<ava> hello i just installed Edubuntu and there are not any close/maximize/minimize buttons in the window manager.  I have nvidia drivers installed.
<Pelo> todd_,  look at the link I just gave meoblast001
<edfitz> learn to type too lol
<remote_matrix> I did search for it but lotsa people reported that the fan doesnt turn OFF... mine just doesnt turn ON (soundray)
<soundray> edfitz: when it's done, do a 'sudo apt-get -f install' and repeat until the output doesn't change any more
<sethk> remote_matrix, that's very odd.  After booting, I can understand, but at the grub screen?  Doesn't make much sense.
<edfitz> ok
<Pelo> ava, change the theme
<ava> Pelo to what, how?
<nomic> like everyone edfits there is a learning curve
<edfitz> This should start the update again?
<remote_matrix> sethk yeah weird... where can I mess with fan settings (cpu) by any chance?
<TigranG> Janvdl: lspci
<todd_> Pelo: I missed it, could you resend?
<sethk> remote_matrix, there are sometimes settings in the BIOS.
<Pelo> ava,  try different ones,  I don't knwo what the theme manager in eubuntu is, try right clicking the desktop
<meoblast001> Pelo: i doubt this will work but ill try it
<remote_matrix> sethk arent those settings overwritten by OS?
<Janvdl> TigranG, what is that? thanks for the reply.
<sethk> ava, you don't need to change the theme.  Just configure the window manager and add the decorations.
<Pelo> todd_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016&highlight=convertit
<soundray> remote_matrix: have you explored /proc/acpi/fan and /proc/acpi/thermal_zone ?
<jake_> My sound seems to have stopped working. I believe it was after I installed a couple of updates. No settings have changed, but I no longer get sound (works fine in windows, though). I'm using the onboard sound from a nforce mobo. Any ideas?
<TigranG> Janvdl: Will give you the cards names that you want
<Pelo> later folks
<todd_> Pelo, thats a front end for ffmpeg, isnt it???
<keith-> remote_matrix: what kind of computer did you say it was?
<TigranG> Janvdl: You want model name? That stuff right?
<sethk> remote_matrix, not until the o/s boots.  If you have a problem at the grub screen, the bios can change it.  And, the o/s may assume that the fan is already on, and thus not try to turn it on.
<remote_matrix> soundray no how do i deal wit that?
<mblind> ok, everything is select correctly.. but if I click test I get audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<Pelo> todd_,  it does the job you want
<Janvdl> the graphics card, and network card. graphics: geforce 5200, network: marvell yukon 10/100
<remote_matrix> keith its a pavilion dv1650 (hp)
<ava> pelo i don't think it is that.  the scroll bars change, but the buttons don't appear.
<sethk> remote_matrix, in other words, you can't be certain but it's easy to try so try it.
<Janvdl> yes that stuff please.
<ava> could it be because I am using the wrong nvidia driver?
<TigranG> Janvdl: Do lspci in a terminal
<Pelo> ava, look in the details of the theme,  change the controls
<todd_> Pelo: I will look, but man ffmpeg says it wolnt work
<meoblast001> Pelo: the error is obviously performed when the file is first being made by the screencaster
<sethk> ava, generally that's a configurable parameter that can be changed in the window manager configuration.
<remote_matrix> sethk wouldnt that make it to be ON all the time? instead of turning on after high thermal?
<Pelo> as mentionned later
<soundray> remote_matrix: open a terminal, go to those directories with e.g. 'cd /proc/acpi', then type 'ls' to list the files and 'cat filename' to see their contents.
<sethk> ava, it certainly  has nothing to do with the nvidia driver
<Janvdl> is there no other way? I'm really only an amateur. its like a hobby to me
<sethk> remote_matrix, I'm thinking that the o/s believes it is on, and is thus waiting for the temperature to go down before turning it off.
<Pelo> todd_,  I have used convert it to do the job you want ,  trust me
<Pelo> again, later folks
<Ljorring> I need help with a network related problem. my Realtek wireless card makes me unable to boot up !! my system completely hangs !!
<sethk> remote_matrix, which won't happen since it isn't really on.
<remote_matrix> soundray I did that
<remote_matrix> sethk what should i do?
<edfitz> I'm at desktop:~$ again.  when it's done, do a 'sudo apt-get -f install' and repeat until the output doesn't change any more. correct?
<TigranG> Janvdl: System->Pref->Hardware Information
<soundray> TigranG: I forgot to say, 'sudo -i' is a good alternative that gets you a clean root shell
<soundray> edfitz: yes
<Janvdl> TigranG, would that be in the registry?
<TigranG> soundray: Thanks. (and my bad for bad advice; still learning too)
<soundray> edfitz: to save typing, get the previous command back with the arrow up key
<sethk> remote_matrix, the correct place to look for acpi configuration is in /sys, not in /proc, although /proc legacy directories are maintained by many (but not all) programs
<adamonline45> Can anyone here recommend a good place to find a small (~8.5") touch screen monitor at a good price?
<keith-> remote_matrix: how quickly does it freeze up and what temperature is it hitting?
<remote_matrix> sethk ok im in /sys im pretty much a n00b in the matter any suggestions where to start?
<TigranG> Janvdl: Its a GUI that gives you all your hardware information, you should be able to find your network and video card brand/model there
<sethk> remote_matrix, you haven't rebuilt the kernel, or anything of that sort that might have changed the kernel acpi capabilities?
<buggeredfstab> Is there any modifications to the Ubuntu Loaf for High Altitude?
<remote_matrix> keith it freezes when I put the labtop on my lap and using with high usage for more than 15min
<soundray> TigranG: np. I learned this particular bit in exactly the same way.
<edfitz> how many times will i need to do this?(about)
<remote_matrix> sethk no sir
<meoblast001> Pelo: where does it put the files?
<juano__> keith-:  i found out that with ies4linux shockwave can install right from the homepage, ill give it a try
<soundray> edfitz: not more than three times, hopefully
<Janvdl> okay, thanks a lot TigranG. Have a good evening.
<r_> what should i check to have xp boot 1-st in menu.lst
<edfitz> Great! I really appreciate the help!
<evfan42> I was wondering, whats the code to get into nividia settings as root so it can save xconfig files?
<keith-> cxoffice is a type of wine... so is ies4linux... but it will probably be buggy just the same
<TigranG> Janvdl: You too
<yurimxpxman> are there any free software pi calculators I could use to study the source code?
<sethk> remote_matrix, The oddest part of all this is that the fan turns off at the grub screen.  Is that correct?  Is the fan turning, and then turns off when the boot screen appears?
<jake_> My sound seems to have stopped working. I believe it was after I installed a couple of updates. No settings appear to have changed, but I no longer get sound (works fine in windows, though). I'm using the onboard sound from a nforce mobo. Any ideas?
<Janvdl> thank you. :)
<atlef> evfan42: sudo nvidia-settings
<soundray> r_: in a terminal, enter 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0' to find out the number of your Windows entry in the grub menu. Got that?
<sethk> remote_matrix, if you haven't already, get into the boot menu (as in press a key to get the boot menu) and see if the fan is really off in grub, or if it is actually turned off by the booted o/s.
<remote_matrix> sethk the fan turns on when i turn it on then turns on when grub screen comes on
<edfitz> How do I know when to stop?
<simion314> hi, can i make in xchat to appear a list with all people in a room? i searched all the menus
<meoblast001> Pelo: i was right.... the new file is unplayable
<remote_matrix> sethk i'll try that what should i do if that is the case/not ?
<r_> im in that menu list
<evfan42> atlef: thanks
<soundray> edfitz: repeating the command gives you the same output as the previous time
<r_> but i dont get it whiw those numbers
<sethk> remote_matrix, I'm not sure yet, we are just gathering more information.  When you don't know what to do, gather more information.  :)
<remote_matrix> sethk good point...
<soundray> r_: you should see a numbered list of boot entries, correct?
<kane77> simion314, it's on the right side if it's not there try ctrl+f7
<nickrud> simion314, look at the right border, you'll see a bunch of dots in the middle; left click and drag
<todd_> Pelo: I am getting... bash: convertit.gambas: command not found
<edfitz> it says "use 'apt-get autoremove to remove them. Should I do this?
<Gekone> Buonanotte a tutti, ragazzuoli.
<remote_matrix> sethk soundray keith, thanks guys im gonna reboot and set the default to always on then figure out what goes on later....
<r_> yes xp is on 4
<soundray> edfitz: you can, and it makes for a cleaner system, but it's not strictly necessary.
<nickrud> edfitz, optional but recommended
<edfitz> Do I put sudo in front of it?
<nickrud> yes
<r_> and now what to di
<r_> do
<bruenig> cmd with sudo in front of it becomes: sudo cmd
<frogger> i need help with accessing windows shares
<soundray> edfitz: yes
<frogger> they aren't showing up, but i know they're there and i know the IP for em
<soundray> r_: 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<soundray> r_: find the line that says 'default 0' and change it to 'default 4'
<edfitz> Once this is done. Is the upgrade finished and I need ot reboot or do I need to get the upgrade started again?
<soundray> r_: save, exit and reboot to test
<soundray> edfitz: this should complete  the upgrade.
<edfitz> I need to reboot
<soundray> edfitz: I don't know, but it can't hurt
<jake_> My sound seems to have stopped working. I believe it was after I installed a couple of updates. No settings appear to have changed, but I no longer get sound (works fine in windows, though). I'm using the onboard sound from a nforce mobo. Any ideas?
<mblind> sorry to be a bother.. but did anyone see my response
<mblind> ok, everything is select correctly.. but if I click test I get audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<edfitz> I really appreciate your help. I am learning but don't get to play enough to quite understand everything.
<BruceM91> i am upgrading, and it is asking me "replace the customized configuration file'/ect/sysctl.conf'?". Should I keep or replace?
<sethk> edfitz, take it one step at a time.  It isn't difficult but there are a lot of details and it takes time to get over the initial hump
<soundray> edfitz: come back and ask whenever you have to. Sometimes you have to repeat your question to get an answer. Leave 10 minutes between repetitions.
<sethk> BruceM91, did you make configuration changes that would change the sysctl configuration file?
<sethk> BruceM91, In a case like this, back up the file, then say yes.
<BruceM91> yea, to get sound and wireless to work, though it still doesnt
<sethk> BruceM91, well, if the changes didn't work, you don't have much to lose by overwriting them  :)
<soundray> sethk: saying yes backs up the old file automatically with a .dpkg-old extension
<BruceM91> so hit replace?
<sethk> soundray, yes, provided you only install once.
<m1r> hello
<r_> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<r_> default		0
<jhaig> How can I get accounting data for a CUPS (and samba) printer server in Gutsy?  Thanks.
<r_> should i change this here
<soundray> r_: yes
<r_> ok ill give a try thx a lot
<soundray> sethk: you mean it won't update the backup?
<sethk> soundray, right, if you do the install again, your backup will be overwritten by the file that replaced it on the first install.
<RazzoRz> Javajake: yes it did not work for me at all
<captmorgan> I am trying to figure out how to updte the firmware of my mp3 player but the update is an .exe file, anyone have an idea of where to start looking to figure this out?
<soundray> sethk: okay, I have been relying on that behaviour a number of times without checking :) Thanks
<javaJake> RazzoRz, OK, also, you probably need Compiz running
<RazzoRz> i have it running
<RazzoRz> i am sure of it
<javaJake> RazzoRz, last I checked xwinwrap only does its thing when Compiz or Beryl is going
<soundray> captmorgan: you could try running it with wine
<soundray> !wine | captmorgan
<ubotu> captmorgan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<javaJake> RazzoRz, OK, well, I'm not sure what to say then
<captmorgan> ill give it a try, just thinking that if I mess the firmware up it might brick it
<RazzoRz> Beryl is working i have my cube.. like i said it works with my screen saver but not the video
<proximo> hi, anyone know of a ubuntu derivate that runs openbox ?
<frogger> anybody familiar with windows shares, i'm having troub;le accessing mine
<keith-> proximo: sudo apt-get install openbox
<soundray> captmorgan: if the program doesn't work with wine, it won't get to that stage. If it does, you're probably safe.
<UbuntMe> Hi, I have a zune, but almost all of my music is in a format it cant read, my video also.  Is there a program that I can get that wil change the formats?
<proximo> keith-: not an option since the computer is to slow to install ubuntu on
<soundray> captmorgan: it may take some fiddling to make the player known to the program via the wine layer.
<keith-> proximo: do a server install then run that
<captmorgan> soundray, sound sgood gonna give it a go
<Nirevus> sethk, you around?
<sethk> Nirevus, yes
<proximo> keith-: ok thats an option, but not answering my question =P
<Nirevus> sethk, can you check your PMs
<keith-> proximo: server install is a very basic installation... doesn't come with much... and no there isn't... especially not a supported one
<proximo> are there any distros already running openbox
<sethk> Nirevus, don't see any.  Have you registered your nick?
<proximo> ok
<Nirevus> sethk, I hate freenode. xD
<keith-> proximo: i saw a fluxbox one a little bit ago... but it's basically a server install with fluxbox added
<mblind> sorry.. I got bumped off line.. I am back
<proximo> what other lightweigth options do i have ?
<Nirevus> sethk: I assume it's nickserv on here?
<sethk> Nirevus, we can create a temporary channel
<sethk> Nirevus, yes, but wait, I'll create a temporary channel.
<proximo> ok, ill check fluxbox at least
<soundray> proximo: DSL or Puppy Linux
<keith-> proximo: gOS
<Nirevus> sethk: okay
<mblind> did anyone answer my sound question while I was gone?
<sethk> Nirevus, do /join #temp1
<todd_> OK, I installed convertit, but it does not seem to have a way to convert swf files, suggestions???
<keith-> proximo: how light weight is your computer?
<dersu> hi, is there a peer to peer program on ubuntu except amule
<valdo> zdravim vsetkych. mam taky mali problem a potreboval by som pomoct
<mblind> another weird thing is that when my system starts I hear the little drumroll and login but no longer get the Ubuntu welcome song.
<soundray> !p2p | dersu
<ubotu> dersu: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<keith-> dersu: bittorrent, nicotine...
<frogger> help with windows shares please
<Yaz> Hi all, I have a rule in ccsm to not draw window borders around the gnome terminal.  However, I'd like to have another terminal that *does* have window borders on it.  Is there a way to treat this on a window by window basis?
<valdo> potrebujem rozbehat sis191 ethernet controler v ubuntu 7.04
<todd_> frogger: what did you need?
<keith-> frogger: crappy question... what is the problem... can't help if you don't tell us
<valdo> kto poradi ako na to?
<dersu> ok
<proximo> keith-: laptop, p3 1ghz 256mb ram
<todd_> can someone tell me how to convert a swf to an avi?
<ompaul> !sk | valdo
<ubotu> valdo: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<keith-> proximo: that won't run ubuntu?
<atlef> !pl | valdo
<ubotu> valdo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<proximo> keith-: it even struggles with xubuntu
<proximo> 7.10 that is, 7.04 was running ok
<keith-> proximo: insanity...
<wols_> todd_: I already told you
<todd_> ubotu: no haba rusky!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no haba rusky! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<viru> how i customize our desktop in ubuntu
<frogger> i can't access my windows shares
<RazzoRz> i am trying to show a dvd on my background useing this " xwinwrap -ni -o 0.6 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet movie.mpg .,,,
<keith-> proximo: eh well you could also given debian a shot and just tell it to go with openbox... but it's a bit more in depth of an install
<proximo> keith-: it runs, but i want snappy, not slow =P
<keith-> but i must go... no battery and worky worky time
<todd_> wols_: installit??? that does not support SWF
<noobiezilla> Hi everyone
<frogger> i can't even see them
<wols_> todd_: mencoder
<proximo> heh ok thanks for help
<RazzoRz> i noticed that it says MPG at the end!>... how do i make it show the dvd i am playing?
<wols_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<captmorgan> dersu: frostwire is one, tribler is another
<todd_> wols: sorry
<todd_> wols: brb
<frogger> i know they're there and i know the ip adress, but i can't get to them
<noobiezilla> QUESTIOn:  if i want to try and modify the source code of something installed via apt-get, how do i do it?
<Yaz> Hi all, I have a rule in ccsm to not draw window borders around the gnome terminal.  However, I'd like to have another terminal that *does* have window borders on it.  Is there a way to treat this on a window by window basis?
<soundray> noobiezilla: you download the source with apt-get, modify it, then compile a new package.
<TigranG> Yaz: by profiles?
<proximo> is gOs really lightweight ?
<soundray> noobiezilla: that's just a rough outline, it's fairly involved
<TigranG> Yaz: Not sure
<Yaz> TigranG: Profiles just seemt o control font and background color etc of the actual terminal...
<noobiezilla> hehe, thanks soundtray
<captmorgan> proximo: ive read that it is light weight
<SpookyET> Does anyone have problems with google desktop
<captmorgan> no personal expierence
<Yaz> TigranG: I wonder if there's a way, like a keyboard shortcut, to pop window borders onto an individual window
<TigranG> Yaz: yea I'm not sure, just threw something out there, be patient and someone else may help you
<SpookyET> It seems I cannot access certain sites due to DNS issues. I kill google desktop and everything returns to normal.
<proximo> captmorgan: ok, so it seems their servers are, i get 13kb/s download
<SpookyET> If i use the IP, i can, domain no
<captmorgan> proximo: thats gotta be painfully slow, whats the package size 700mb?
<todd_> wols: so how does one use this, the man page sucks... lol
<proximo> yep
<specialist125> need help with dvdfab
<schnittchen> anyone here with some initramfs-tool experience?
<Yaz> TigranG: No worries, I trust that someone will help.  The Ubuntu community is one of the most amazing communities I've been a part of.
<Yaz> :)
<proximo> there we go, another mirror and i got 1447 kb/s instead
<todd_> wols: I'm getting "Video stream is mandatory!" when I do "mencoder five.swf -o five.avi"
<TigranG> Yaz: Have you tried asking in #compiz-fusion, they're more experts on that topic
<javaJake> schnittchen, yea. *shiver*
<captmorgan> soundray: Wine was able to extract and install the installer, but when I try open the actual installer it just does nothing, any idea?
<scguy318> todd_: you can't convert an SWF, they're not video streams
<schnittchen> javaJake: bad experience? ;-)
<scguy318> todd_: you can do FLVs tho
<Yaz> TigranG: I'll give them a shot, thanks man :)
<javaJake> schnittchen, I had to create my own initrd images, without the tool. :P
<javaJake> schnittchen, custom FireWire drivers. Oh yea. Fun
<schnittchen> javaJake: because it did not fit your needs?
<todd_> OK, let me ask my origional question again (for the 4th time)... How do I convert a SWF to an AVI?
<captmorgan> actually i am just going to use my roomates laptop to do the firmware update
<todd_> scguy318: so how do I covert a swf to a flv?
<antoinexp> hello every body !
<javaJake> schnittchen, well, I ddin't want it using any LiveCD junk - there's no real way to say "here's the Lniux install to use". :/
<schnittchen> javaJake: do you remember a good debugging trick for the tools?
<wols_> todd_: try ffmpeg that thet's the other encode that can do swf to avi
<sammyF> todd_: use flash?
<antoinexp> wow, there are to many people int this chan !
<Jack_Sparrow> antoinexp: then I must ask you to leave.. :)
<todd_> wols: see man ffmpeg, it does not support swf
<antoinexp> what is the current developpement status of the ubuntu mobile ?
<mblind> anyone.. please..
<todd_> sammyf: how?
<abadtooth> I'm needing to know how to install a 32bit application on a 64bit gutsy installation, does anyone know what I have to do in order to do this?
<javaJake> schnittchen, nope. My experience is fairly narrow for the automatic tools (as the tools are fairly narrow). :)
<Jack_Sparrow> antoinexp: what is ubuntu ,obile.. like ubuntu on usb?
<schnittchen> lol
<chazco> Hi... can anyone help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<antoinexp> Jack_Sparrow: no, a project to create an portable ubuntu for mobile device
<sammyF> todd_: don't have flash here, but basically you would need to import it. you might get better answers on a macromedia/adobe channel though
<Aztec007> hello
<Aztec007> I have a question
<todd_> sammyf: how do I get to where I need to be?
<Aztec007> can I use one swap partition for 2 OSs?
<specialist125> i need help with dvdfab platinum
<sammyF> todd_: no idea, but to speak with Bukaroo Banzai, "no matter where you go .. there you are"
<sammyF> todd_: though checking on the adobe website for an irc channel might be a start ;)
<antoinexp> good bye ! i have to go !
<sammyF> todd_: or just google up "flash adobe irc"
<todd_> sammyf: ok, so you are saying there is no tool to do this conversion?
<kane77> what load do you have?
<sethk> schnittchen, I've used the tools, what do you need to know?
<Aztec007> Kane77: by load do you mean bootloader?
<scguy318> todd_: no, because an SWF is not a movie file
<sammyF> todd_: swf/fla/flv are, as far as I know, proprietary formats, which is why I personally think they blow big time
<mblind> still getting audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<kane77> Aztec007, no load of cpu...
<todd_> scguy: but it opens fine in totem, is that not a movie player???
<sammyF> todd_: so there might be tools, but I don't think there are any FREE (as in beer) tools
<Vadi> Is it possible to tell what process is using my harddrive? I'm not doing anything special, and it's been spinning by itself for a bit now for apparently no reason. I don't have any backups scheduled either.
<schnittchen> sethk: i have created my own script in local-premount and want it to use config vars, so i guess these go in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d
<scguy318> sammyF: ffmpeg is one
<todd_> sammyf: did I say I was unwilling to pay???? lol
<mblind> screw it.. I am going back to windows.. ubuntu needs real support
<scguy318> sammyF: and that's free as in beer/speech
<scguy318> mblind: well, what was your question?
<sammyF> scguy318: ffmpeg can convert swf to flv???
<sammyF> todd_: nah .. just basic assumption ;)
<scguy318> sammyF: it can do flv to other propreitary formats I think
<SpookyET> I'm having DNS issues whenever Google Desktop Search for Linux is running.
<sethk> schnittchen, conf.d is a directory
<scguy318> sammyF: I must have misinterpreted your comment
<todd_> scguy: ok how do I use ffmpeg to covert a swf to an avi?
<sammyF> scguy318: todd wants it the other way around
<aposdufopad> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<schnittchen> sethk: but that does not seem to work, do you know how i can debug the scripts? echo's just fly by, and a debug boot option does not produce a /tmp/someting log file as the manpage promises
<todd_> sammyf: thanks yes i do
<mblind> my question was .. I am no longer getting audio.. I have a dell d 830 with sigmatel audio. I hear the drumroll when i boot I hear audio in amarok.. but no where else..
<schnittchen> sethk: i placed a file in conf.d with the same name and var=VALUE syntax (shell)
<sammyF> scguy318: decoding the flv and then sending the output to an encoder shouldn't be too much of a problem. encoding the flv on the other hand, might be more difficult
<aetos> todd_, try ffmpeg -i file.swf file.avi
<scguy318> todd_: randon and probably useless thought, but the Medibuntu ffmpeg does do more codecs and such
<sethk> schnittchen, ok.  You can capture the output to a file, then look at the things you can't see flying past.  At the end of the command line, say     > ~/output-file 2>&1
<Ljorring> is there a working fix for the RTL8185 network issue?
<todd_> aetos: I get "Error while opening codec for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height"
<schnittchen> sethk: but before / is properly mounted?
<sethk> schnittchen, the first part directs standard out to ~/output-file, and 2>&1 says put standard error into the same file
<scguy318> !patience | mblind
<ubotu> mblind: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sethk> schnittchen, I thought you were talking about creating the initramfs.  Are you talking about what happens when the initramfs is used during boot?
<scguy318> mblind: and I still don't know your question
<sammyF> scguy318: you are correct though .. kdenlive does indeed export to flv (I guess using ffmpeg)
<schnittchen> sethk: yes. sorry if i was unclear
<todd_> scguy: already using medibuntu... I'm not stupid
<Aztec007> Kane77: I believe its an AMD64
<scguy318> todd_: cool then
<mblind> ok, but no one can answer this question.. Not on forums.. Not on irc.. does anyone know any pay support.. I will try anything at this point
<sethk> schnittchen, I don't know the details of your situation, but normally you want to do the absolute minimum possible from the initramfs file system, and that minimum should be to load modules needed to mount the file system, and then mount it, then continue the boot from the disk.
<Aztec007> todd: how is medibuntu?
<scguy318> mblind: yep, there's pay support
<todd_> linux sucks!
<scguy318> mblind: the Canonical site has info on that
<mblind> great.
<sethk> todd_, really?  I never knew that.  :)
<mblind> maybe that is my best bet
<scguy318> mblind: well, what's the question god forbid?
<schnittchen> sethk: i am setting up a crypto swap partition i can suspend2-resume from ;-)
<sammyF> mblind, you're not getting any audio anymore, right?
<mblind> here is my question.. for the 3rd time
<scguy318> mblind: this channel is very busy with 1k+ people, so hard to listen
<mblind> correct no audio
<sethk> schnittchen, that's a bit more involved.  :)
<mblind> well, some audio
<mblind> amorok.. yes
<todd_> sethk: you want to do something ever so slightly out of the ordinary, and there is nothing... you are screwed
<scguy318> mblind: explain the nature of some audio
<mblind> drumroll on boot yes.
<schnittchen> sethk: it actually works, but currently i have the configuration inside the script, which is ugly, and i believe the conf.d should be just for that
<Jack_Sparrow>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
<Jack_Sparrow>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
<Jack_Sparrow>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
<sethk> todd_, that's simply not true.  What do you need to do?
<Jack_Sparrow>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
 * jeremyb stabs Jack_Sparrow :P
<Jack_Sparrow> | todd                                                                                                                                                                                                           !ops | todd
<mblind> use to all work perfect.. booted today.. NOTHING..
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<scguy318> mblind: are you Intel HDA?
<mblind> yes
<scguy318> mblind: have you viewed the wiki page on the Intel HDA? gimme a sec
<sethk> schnittchen, that's logical.  When I've done more complex things in an initramfs, I've simply created a .zshrc file and started a shell.
<Brantis> I am not getting the correct Resolution selections for my monitor. Is there a way to manually add them to the list
<mblind> yes.. I have looked all thru it..
<todd_> sethk: convert a swf into something I can burn onto dvd (windows this is easy)!!!
<scguy318> mblind: this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<mblind> but maybe I missed something
<Konam> hi
<scguy318> mblind: it does discuss some workarounds if you're affected
<soothsayer> todd_: will the windows program you use work in wine?
<david_J> Brantis: yes google xorg.conf"
<sammyF> todd_: how would you do it in windows?
<sethk> Brantis, yes.  do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  When you get to the monitor configuration section, choose "medium" configuration level.  You'll get a list of resolutions.
<sammyF> todd_: and did you try the same procedure in wine?
<schnittchen> sethk: did you ever use a conf.d file?
<Konam> can someone tell me how do I set the Cube in compiz, I've enabled the 'cube' plubin but it isn't as cool as the one seen on all those vids on youtube
<sammyF> Jack_Sparrow: nice one ;)
<Brantis> cool thanks again
<david_J> My intek_HD_audio works
<Brantis> learning learning learning
<crdlb> Konam: join #compiz-fusion
<mblind> says Gutsy has no sound out of the box. WIll try fixes once I install a testing partition....
<david_J> Who needs help?
<todd_> sammyf: open in windows movie player (not able to get the new version up in wine), and save as... thats it
<sethk> schnittchen, no.  According to the docs it should work the way you say, but I've never done it that way.
<schnittchen> sethk: or can i produce some debug output that will later apper in dmesg?
<sethk> todd_, you can do exactly the same thing.
<mblind> is there a way to UNINSTALL alsa drivers and reinstall???
<sammyF> todd_: uep .. wmp won't work in wine
<Jack_Sparrow> sammyF: Sorry, I was on the phone and must have been leaning on the keyboard
<Rafabe> Hi. Anyone get GRUB Error 18?
<sethk> schnittchen, yes.  You can also use syslog.  Of course, it's in memory, as soon as the ramdisk goes away the log goes away with it.
<Rafabe> I just installed Ubuntu...twice.
<sammyF> Jack_Sparrow: lol. happens
<Brantis> ok its telling me that it must run as Root
<vulture_86_> Hola
<sethk> Rafabe, sure.  let me look up what 18 means.
<todd_> sethk: ok how do I install the latest Windows Movie Player in wine???
<vulture_86_> aki no hablan español :P
<Moof> Hi there, I'm having issues with df: I cant' see my root filesystem.
<Rafabe> seth: it's something about the BIOS not handling that many cylinders
<rbs-tito> !es | vulture_86_
<ubotu> vulture_86_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<PriceChild> todd_, you can't, ubuntu's media players can play everything themselves.
<vulture_86_> oks gacias
<schnittchen> sethk: ok, i will try what i can do, thank you!
<sethk> todd_, I didn't say to install a windows movie player.  I said you can do the same thing with a movie player that runs in linux, start the movie, then save it.
<PriceChild> todd_, "windows media player" is for *windows*
<david_J> window 1
<Rafabe> I googled it and they said creating a boot partition at the beginning of the drive would fix it. I did just that, a 100mb FAT16 partition as \boot, then reinstalled Ubuntu, and no luck
<sammyF> running out of ciggies .. cya
<todd_> LOL!!!! sethk, tryed dosent work
<sethk> Rafabe, unless your system is ancient, the number of cylinders shouldn't matter.  Make sure your drive is configured for LBA mode in the BIOS.
<Rafabe> it's pretty old, P3 1GHz...don't know what the mobo is.
<scguy318> mblind: not really, though you can install newer version
<Rafabe> I already checked that. It's LBA. I tried all the other options (Normal, Large, Manual), same result.
<bluefoxx> i installed some firefox extensions and now it just crashes my gnome desktop, forcing a hard reboot
<x_> czesc
<scguy318> mblind: there's a guide to installation of an ALSA tarball on the wiki
<ubuntu__> I was testing out a friends system with ubuntu, the weird thing is the live cd for ubuntu is so slow.  I've used live cd's in the past and know how responsive they typically are but something is definitely not right
<bluefoxx> how can i remove/disable them?
<sethk> Rafabe, lba is the only one you need.  If lba is on, changing the others won't fix your problem.
<rbs-tito> !cz | x_
<ubotu> x_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ubuntu__> now I"m in the kubuntu livecd and it's fine.  Fairly responsive like the live cd is normally
<sethk> Rafabe, let me look at what an error  18 is.
<david_J> ubuntu__: Try the altinstall cd?
<Rafabe> ok
<meoblast001> what does "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device." mean?
<ubuntu__> anyone know what could cause ubuntu livecd to be extremely slow whereas the kubuntu live cd is fine?
<todd_> can someone tell me how to convert a swf to an avi?
<david_J> meoblast001: means you have to tell mplayer a video driver
<david_J> todd_: mencoder perhaps
<sethk> Rafabe, How big is the drive?
<bluefoxx> i cant browse the web right now, firefox crashes my computer, and reinstalling and purging isnt working
<meoblast001> david_J: oh... i thought it could explain why all video files encoded on my system cannot be opened
<todd_> can someone tell me how to convert a swf to an avi (I have tryed lots of things, ffmpeg, mencoder, etc...)?
<Rafabe> 160GB...2 partitions, one primary 70gb one, and another 90gb one for storage. Both were NTFS. I deleted the primary partition, turned it into a 100mb boot partition + 1gb swap + 69gb Ext3.
<david_J> meoblast001: what video card?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: did you install flash and java on that box.. and if you did.. how did you do it
<sethk> meoblast001, try it with sudo; if it starts to work, it's a permissions problem
<ubuntu__> i checked top while in ubuntu live cd and nothing was taking an unusual amount of cpu
<scguy318> mblind: if you feel that you need to use Windows for your functionality, that's perfectly acceptable, you're not exactly getting paid to use ubuntu or anything :P
<bluefoxx> yes flash and java are on this box
<Rafabe> seth, can you msg me? I'm having a hard time keeping up wit hthis channel
<Moof> Can anyone help me here with udev? It seems ot have buggered up my mtab, so I cant' see my root filesystem
<PriceChild> todd_, googling for "convert swf to avi linux" came up with http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/convert-SWF-AVI-format-ftopict396093.html
<meoblast001> david_J: i810 intel integrated graphics chipsets
<todd_> PriceChild: thanks
<hape> Moof: What do you mean: You cant see your root FS? Can you boot?
<david_J> meoblast001: same as mine ... try with a -vo xv option from the commandline..
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: and the answer to the rest of my question is..?
<meoblast001> k
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i have flash and java on here
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow:   i used the built in firefox installer for flash and repos for java
<meoblast001> david_J: X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)2.8% 1 0
<mattgyver83> Hi room, when i try to run programs in Wine i get an "IOPL not enabled" error, anyone know how to fix this
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<silent> mattgyver83, run linux programs
<Moof> hape: I'm on the box fine. I can use it
<david_J> meoblast001: look at your xorg.conf .. maybe switch it to intel not i810
<Moof> I just don't see / when I type mount
<todd_> PriceChild: Nope i am getting "Video stream is mandatory!" when I try that
<todd_> can someone tell me how to convert a swf to an avi (I have tryed lots of things, ffmpeg, mencoder, etc...)?
<Moof> catting /proc/mount, I get a very strange sequence
<silent> a swf is a flash file, it doesnt contain video
<silent> it can link to video though
<todd_> silent: this one does, try again
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: If you dont mind would you post your sources.list to the pastebin (not in this channel) and provide a link.
<meoblast001> david_J: same error
<bluefoxx> how can i disable firefox extensions without opening firefox?and i cant google, firefox is crashing my computer
<silent> todd_, where is the swf?
<meoblast001> david_J: it wouldnt change cards
<Moof> hape: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47468/
<david_J> meoblast001: GM965/GL960 ?
<todd_> silent: on my desktop "~Desktop/five.swf"
<meoblast001> david_J: Ubuntu keeps switching it back to i810
<silent> todd_, when you open it in... firefox or somesuch it plays a video?
<david_J> meoblast001: never had that problem
<todd_> silent: Totem yes, just fine
<hape> Mofs: ok ... mom ...
<Moof> hape: it looks like the startup scripts haven't done  somethig correctly before loading udev
<scguy318> mattgyver83: not totally sure what the error is, but you could start by removing ~/.wine and performing a fresh install
<silent> in totem see if there are file properties to find the file's audio/video codecs
<silent> or is it an animation?
<Moof> my /etc/fstab is empty
<lcphr3ak> Hey, I can't remember if it's gentoo, or debian/ubuntu that has pre-compiled kernels. Is it ubuntu?
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: i cant use web browser right now-_-;
<todd_> silent: it is a cartoon movie
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: k.. thought might be on a different box.
<david_J> meoblast001: http://rafb.net/p/rvOvVl77.html
<silent> todd_, did you create the flash, are you familiar with the program?
<meoblast001> david_J: i changed it and ran a test and it failed
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: no, i only own one computer
<todd_> silent: no
<mnemonica> wols_: Are you in here?
<todd_> silent: MPEG-1 layer 3 audio
<silent> would you mind posting the swf on the internet for me to take a look at it, or point me to a source or a video like it?
<Brantis> after configuring the xserver..I still do not see the option of a higher resolution
<bluefoxx> if i had two computers...well i would be a very happy person
<mattgyver83> scguy, i will try that and see what happens.  thanks.
<mnemonica> I'm at console... How do I get back to gdm?
<mnemonica> F7 isn't working.
<silent> bluefox83, I have several computers... and I will testify to that being untrue
<url4345> mnemonica: alt-f7
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: try installing flash this way ....   sudo aptitude install -y flashplugin-nonfree
<hape> Moof: Never had this .. do you see your root fs with df?
<todd_> silent: sure, where would you like it
<david_J> mnemonica: ctrl+alt+f7
<mnemonica> not working
<ArsHermetica> Could someone help me et my visual effects to work?
<Moof> hape: nope. this is my problem.
<bluefoxx> so any idea how to disable firefoxx extensions without opening browser?
<url4345> mnemonica: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<silent> todd_, how did you acquire the swf?
<todd_> silent: brb
<Moof> hape: my /etc/fstab is empty, not sure if that helps...
<scguy318> Moof: that's pretty bad...
<david_J> meoblast001: Don't know what to tell you...
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: have you tried running firefox from a cli to see if you can catch the error
<mnemonica> awesome, thank you url14345 and david_J.
<Moof> scguy318: what in particular is bad?
<david_J> mnemonica: np
<meoblast001> david_J: hmmmm xvidcaps was able to get it to play........ once
<bluefoxx> silent: did you mean me?
<meoblast001> then it stoped working
<Rafabe> which filesystem should I use for a boot partition? It won't let be use FAT16...
<lcphr3ak> Hmm... does anyone know if binary kernels exist for ubuntu?
<aetos> bluefox83, rename the folder firefox's extensions ?
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: i could try that...but how?
<silent> probably
<hape> Moof: you know the partition your rootfs in on ?
<bluefoxx> aetos: ill try that one, thanks
<Moof> hape: /dev/sda
<silent> bluefoxx, the max number of computers a person should have is 3. One desktop, One laptop, One server
<cameron_> first question in here, hopefully its not a bad one: I am needing to delete all files off an SD card. Ubuntu is seeing perfectly fine, but mounting it as read only. How would I change that?
<todd_> silent: http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/webcasts/shalka/six/flash/five.swf
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: open a terminal and type    wait for it... firefox
<silent> anything more is a pain in the donkey
<hape> Moof: /dev/sda<n>
<david_J> ugh having font problems
<Moof> hape: no. /dev/sda
<Moof> hape: this is a virtual machine running on xen
<Jack_Sparrow> david_J: did you just install some game in wine?
<nomic> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<david_J> david_J: nah the artwiz fonts
<silent> todd_, that is a flash animation, not a video, it does not have a codec, but I do think flash MX can export to avi
<perlsyntax> I got a question on dell computer with ubuntu.
<david_J> and every time I try to choose one my terminal closes....
<todd_> silent: cool, so how do I go about that
<david_J> Can't figure this one out
<perlsyntax> How good is the hardware support?
<hape> Moof: unfortunately i never used xen ... you could try to enter the corresponding line manually ...
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: it crashed again, these were the final lines[sorry, no pastebin access]
<bluefoxx> *** Search: NOTIFY: Engine: "The Ratchet and Clank Wi"; Verb: "engine-changed"
<bluefoxx> *** Search: _addEngineToStore: Adding engine: "The Ratchet and Clank Wi"
<bluefoxx> *** Search: NOTIFY: Engine: "The Ratchet and Clank Wi"; Verb: "engine-added"
<bluefoxx> *** Search: getVisibleEngines: getting all visible engines
<bluefoxx> *** Search: getVisibleEngines: getting all visible engines
<silent> todd_, install flash mx in cedega or on a windows machine, open the swf and export
<silent> flash is commercial software, however
<silent> that is a very well done swf by the way
<hape> Moof: that would be: "/dev/sda / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1" (correct the fs eventually
<todd_> silentf: ca I get flashmx from synaptic?
<silent> must have taken a great deal of effort
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: HAve you ever run automatix or envy?  (both bad ideas)   is this a fresh gutsy install or a feisty upgrade?
<ompaul> bluefoxx, don't paste
<todd_> silent: ok, where do I buy a copy?
<bullgard4> kern.log prints on (almost) every row two timestamps. What do they refer to?
<sethk> Rafabe, ext3, or ext2
<silent> todd_, do you need to do this that badly?
<ArsHermetica> Can someone help me enable my visual effects? When I try it says "Composite extention is not available"
<limac> hi
<todd_> silent: yes, I HAVE to!
<MarcC-backroom> anybody know how to get the pesky "restart required" thing to go away? I've restarted 4 times
<limac> can iceape be run on windows
<Jack_Sparrow> ArsHermetica: Please post your xorg to the pastebin.. not in channel
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: i dont think so, i dont recall hearing of them before, and its a clean feisty install, i use clean installs all the time
<ompaul> limac, ask in ##windows
<MarcC-backroom> limac, seamonkey
<ArsHermetica> I'm sorry I don't know what that means
<limac> thx
<Cyberai> I was in here a month or so ago and was having trouble getting my screen set to it's native resolution. Someone in here gave a a quick command that spat out the exact text to cut and paste into my xorg.conf. Does anyone in here have that command? I lost my notes that had it.
<lcphr3ak> Is it worth compiling a new kernel, or can I get a kernel bianry?
<silent> todd_, what do you need this for, if I might ask?
<lcphr3ak> s/bianry/binary
<todd_> silent: Making a DVD of the cartoon
<ompaul> lcphr3ak, it comes with a binary kernel for which you can get the source
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: have you edited your sources much, changed repos etc?
<silent> todd_, I see
<silent> todd_, join #piracyisbad
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: At this point I would suggest you run live so you can post the files we need to look at..
<dersu> I installed bittornado-gui. Where to find torrent files
<alzamabar> Why can't I see the external HD content of my Windows box?
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: nope i added medibuntu last night in a [failed]attempt to get my computer to play dvds
<lcphr3ak> ompaul: I mean compiling the latest kernel. I know there are packages in other distros that already have the newest kernel compiled for you, but it is unsupported. Does ubuntu have that?
<ompaul> !windows | alzamabar
<ubotu> alzamabar: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<david_J> dersu: www.isohunt.com
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: is there a alternate web browser i can install?
<todd_> silent: this is not piracy, the webisodes are under british law, and by british law any video sent internationaly is public domain
<Jack_Sparrow> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<todd_> silent: look it up, I did
<silent> todd_, I'm not referring to the video
<todd_> silent: ok what then?
<alzamabar> ompaul, I didn't understand the answer
<silent> join the channel
<ompaul> lcphr3ak, ubuntu is a package based distribution, and one of the packages is a kernel, there is no reason to do that, and if you do it will most likely break things
<ubuntu__> i'm running the live cd on a friends pc whose xp is in a really bad state with virus issuess.  is it possible to install clam av via the live cd and run a scan on the ntfs part?
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: i tried opera before, not a real big fan...i think a heard of another one gallon or something, but i dont recall...
<kane77> can I somehow fix encoding of mp3 tags with some program?
<SpookyET> I'm having DNS issues whenever Google Desktop Search for Linux is running. Does anyone experience the same thing?
<ompaul> alzamabar, this is not #windows - I don't see a ubuntu aspect to the question I will get the bot to tell you about samba but if that is what you want the issue is you sharing not ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: it isnt like you will need to use it for long...
<alzamabar> Through Samba I can see an external HD connected to my Windows box. I can also see the content of my Windows drives. But then I can't see the content of the external HD. Any ideas?
<todd_> silent: you there?
<silent> todd_, I am
<bluefoxx> what about editing the pluginreg.dat file in my .mozilla folder?
<todd_> silent: sorry, I was waiting for a place I can get flash mx, I think???
<silent> todd_, join #piracyisbad
<whada1> what is the most simple way to write a simple GUI application?
<silent> its only me there, I swear
<whada1> glade?
<todd_> silent: I dont understand???
<suttin> Hey guys. I just installed Gutsy and after i did, everything is choppy when i use normal desktop visual effects. I have an amd 64bit 2.2Ghz(i think) processor, 1g of ram, and an x800 video card from ati. Even when i turn them all the way off, my computer still chops a little. Any ideas anyone?
<silent> todd_, type "/join #piracyisbad" in IRC
<ompaul> !piracy | todd_
<ubotu> todd_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<todd_> silent: I was asking where I can get flashmx, how is that piracy?
<pike_> whada1: what do you want just progress bars and click menu?
 * silent sobs into his arm
<pike_> !zenity | whada1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zenity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asddd> Hello, can someone help me to install something for watching and listening ( mp3s, audio and to WATCH MOVIE ON DVD )
<asddd> Hello, can someone help me to install something for watching and listening ( mp3s, audio and to WATCH MOVIE ON DVD )
<pike_> !dvd | asddd
<ubotu> asddd: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gaminggeek> todd_: go to osflash.org
<alexandre> kut
<gaminggeek> they have some opensource flash tools
<whada1> pike: yes I know zenity but I want a real window and not a dialog
<bluefoxx> !repeat | asddd
<ubotu> asddd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<whada1> pike: well at least a way to minimize that dialog
<gaminggeek> ether that or look on ebay or your local software store should have flash
<ultracool> what is violent and threatening behavior? can jerking movement a fidgeting around counts?
<todd_> silent: am I missing something???
<gaminggeek> todd_: buy your software
<todd_> gamingeek: thanks, but I dont see a buy now link???
<rushfan_> Are ubuntus packages in the repository compiled with all options on? OR is there some arbitrary process to decide what gets compiled in?
<silent> todd_, join #omgwow
<gaminggeek> todd_: that is opensource tools
<rushfan_> Sorry if its a dumb question but Im used to source-based distros and my laptop cant handle compiling, and Im trying to figure out what the ubuntu media players are going to support
<whada1> is there a way to make windows with zenity and not dialogs?
<Cyberai> I was in here a month or so ago and was having trouble getting my screen set to it's native resolution. Someone in here gave a a quick command that spat out the exact text to cut and paste into my xorg.conf. Does anyone in here have that command? I lost my notes that had it.
<silent> gaminggeek, does it have swf -> avi export tools?
<whada1> or maybe something similar to zenity?
<todd_> silent: I am sorry, it is late, I am fried and flustered, and confused???
<suttin> Hey guys. I just installed Gutsy and after i did, everything is choppy when i use normal desktop visual effects. I have an amd 64bit 2.2Ghz(i think) processor, 1g of ram, and an x800 video card from ati. Even when i turn them all the way off, my computer still chops a little. Any ideas anyone?
<gaminggeek> silent ffmpeg can do that :)
<silent> todd_, type "/join #omgwow" into irc and hit enter
<chatsubo> Hello, I am looking for an app for Ubuntu like webcam max that can stream my desktop without a camera. Any suggestions please?
<todd_> silent: its empty
<gaminggeek> chatsubo: you mean what your doing on your desktop?
<chatsubo> Yes
<silent> todd_, I assure you it isn't
<gaminggeek> chatsubo: you could use vlc for that
<bjwebb_> have there been any recent updates, in gutsy, to compiz or xorg?
<asddd> Can someone help me to install something for wathing MP3 ? MUSIC
<asddd> Can someone help me to install something for wathing MP3 ? MUSIC
<mirak> why is it needed to be root for a user to share a folder with samba ??!!
<kimmey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<iceman_> hey so can anybody help me with a problem....
<iceman_> i can just give you the web address so that i dont have to type the entier question
<AKGuy> hi
<iceman_> hi
<AKGuy> hiya ice
<JonathanFrankes> Hallo =)
<iceman_> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19501
<iceman_> thats my question if someone is going to help me
<AKGuy> whats the questio?
<kane77> can somebody recommend me id3 manipulation program? (something that can mass replace characters in id3s preferably)
<AKGuy> got here late
<ava> i want to install flashplayer-nonfree but the md5sum is wrong and the install fails :( is there anyway to ignore that?
<ava> KID3
<kritzstapf> the Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG driver ipw3945 crashes every few minutes saying "Error sending LEDS_CMD: time out after 500ms." - is there a fix or a different driver i could use?
<ava> kane KID3
<kane77> ava, thanx
<soothsayer> kane77: easytag
<iceman_> do use flash nonfree
<iceman_> dl reg free flash and  firefox
<iceman_> that what i did
<AKGuy> i loaded automatix, it loaded all that
<Cpudan80> Is there a way to set battery charge thresholds in Gutsy?
<Cpudan80> Ie. Don't charge unless bat is > 50%
<iceman_> any body helping me https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19501
<pike_> ava: i dont know about the repos but you can just download it from adobe website untar it and then drop in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<Cpudan80> err < 50%
<ava> pike thanks
<bluefoxx> is there a page with a list of linux compatable wi-fi cards?
<AKGuy> i was prettypleased last night when i loaded gutsy on my acer laptop and the modem, internal wireless, camera and even the wireless button on the laptop worked lol
<bluefoxx> i got a different webbrowser
<asddd> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<AKGuy> i cant find a thing on the computer that didnt work right out of the box. thats a first
<iceman_> geeze can anybody help i have a networkig issue with a server i want to put together...can anyone help me
<david_J> AKGuy: my sound card a wifi didn't.. Unlucky I guess...
<AKGuy> whats the issue ice
<iceman_> ok so im going to install UBUNTU server
<iceman_> and i need a setup for it
<AKGuy> yeah david i have a dell and its a nightmare
<bruenig> ubuntu is not spelled with all capital letters iirc
<ava> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<david_J> AKGuy: what's your hardware?
<iceman_> So i am prepareing to set-up ubuntu (non-ppc) server...i think 6.06. The purpose is to setup an real time streaming server (rtss) and also to manage all files on one location. So i need the server kinda like this if i am describing it correctly. Part of the server access the internet for RTSS purposes. The other part is for students at a school to login to. The room has 5-7 workstations with 3 computers at each. each computer has to be able to log in to
<iceman_> their work station. (for example if 3 of us are @ workstation 3 we each need to be able to access the server with the same users & passwords). Also there are programs (like Garage Band or final cut) that need to be accessed per workstation but they are mac specific. so how do I handle that as well. Please give me the full setup (eg what to install how to do it) and what equipment is recomended.
<iceman_> PS the box was originally WIN2k but now contains formated blank hard drive. Also has network card pre-installed. I promise to follow each direction carefully.
<iro> ubuntu sucks :\
<iceman_> also need a GUI (perferably Kubuntu GUI) just to set thing easy.
<david_J> nah vim sucks takes a lot to get used to lol
<AKGuy> well ubuntu server is all command line, you know right
<matrillox> sup peeps
 * genii sips a coffee
<iceman_> i know...but i was told i can get a GUI if i really need it
<bruenig> david_J, don't be stupid
<PriceChild> iceman_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<matrillox> vi rocks my sox
<david_J> bruenig: didn't know I was... sorry
<suttin> Hey guys. I just installed Gutsy and after i did, everything is choppy when i use normal desktop visual effects. I have an amd 64bit 2.2Ghz(i think) processor, 1g of ram, and an x800 video card from ati. Even when i turn them all the way off, my computer still chops a little. Any ideas anyone?
<iceman_> yeah i know that but it doesnt satifsy the entire question
<khatahn> is there any program for linux to "record" and play back keyboard keyboard presses?
<asddd> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> suttin: xrog probably does not show the right config or you are not using the restricted driver for your card.. also note.. remember to setup the monitor as well
<asddd> why i can't install :S ?
<asddd> eido: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<asddd> eido: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<asddd> watch this
<talcite_> hey guys, what's a good program for ripping CDs to ISO?
<talcite_> the default one with gnome doesn't seem to work for this particular cd
<K_Dallas> talcite_, dd
<Jack_Sparrow> asddd: turn off the other program manager
<AKGuy> once you have the server installed, and verify the up connection, you can do the updates then install the desktop. i found it much easier to install ubuntu desktop and then load the server tool i need]
<talcite_> K_Dallas: thanks
<david_J> talcite_: talcite_ k3b
<K_Dallas> mp
<matrillox> linux keylogger -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/
<asddd> Jack_Sparrow: what program menager ?
<david_J> talcite_: or make a script
<iceman_> i still need to know how to set it up....i mean as far as installing like do i install a lamp server or something else
<Jack_Sparrow> asddd: synaptic, aptitude or apt-get
<suttin> Jack_Sparrow: Im using the restricted driver installed, but  i dont know if my xorg is set up right and i know i didnt set up my monitor
<iceman_> so that it can perform the neccasry function
<asddd> ok
<talcite_> david_J: you can make a script to copy an ISO? 0.o
<Jack_Sparrow> asddd: you can only run one at a time
<david_J> talcite_: why couldn't you?
<AKGuy> the commands are the same as in terminal in a gui. you use sudo to load the program from the repos, then run
<Jack_Sparrow> suttin: please post your xorg to the pastebin... not in the channel..  and provide a link for the people here in channel
<david_J> talcite_: but k3b would probably be easier...
<lwizardl> Hi
<talcite_> david_J: wouldn't you need to know how to encode into JFS?
<Jack_Sparrow> talcite_: you can do it with dd from command line...
<suttin> What is pastebin jack?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AKGuy> what i do, is i have a desktop install nearby, search the repos, then i go to the server unit once i know the name of the entry
<david_J> talcite_: why? all you need to do is put your music in a directory not to exceed the cdrom space, and use mkisofs
<lwizardl> I have a hfs+ partition mounted in 7.10 and was wondering if there is a way to turn off journalizing from within linux?
<talcite_> Jack_Sparrow: is dd in the repos?
<talcite_> david_J: Also, k3b is no good, I'm using gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Create ISO of CD Rom...dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<ava> when i use compiz i don't see any window borders or buttons; when i use metacity it works fine.  how can i fix compiz?
<david_J> talcite_: so apt-get install k3b...
<khatahn> matrillox: in case that was for me, i wasn't looking for a keylogger, but something that helps automate keypresses (and maybe also mouse movements). on windows there are programs like Macro Magic and Ezmacros for this purpose
<talcite_> david_J: install a whole DE for one program? 0.o
<Jack_Sparrow> talcite_: dd is command line.... program
<AKGuy> if you want server out of the box connectivity with no configuration, find a cheap intel pro/100 network card to temporarily install. no configuration needed
 * K_Dallas doesnt know much but he loves dd ;)
<talcite_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<david_J> talcite_: you dont have to....
<DoHi> hey all
<Samaseon> is there a tool to make text files have at most 80 chars per line?
<Samaseon> some old unix tool?
<DoHi> I installed ubuntu and now I can't boot from HDD
<david_J> talcite_: so you just wanted to cp the raw data to a iso
<soothsayer> kazol: xmacro maybe
<talcite_> david_J: yes
<Samaseon> hmm might be fmt :p
<david_J> talcite_: I thought you were doin files
<DoHi> I even formatted the drive 3 times
<iceman_> AKGuy, view this web page cuz i don't think you read or understood the question so maybe this will help. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19501
<DoHi> any help?
<AKGuy> i ok lemme look
<ava> DoHi: it coud hav died.  hard drives do that :(
<david_J> talcite_: but I am not sure how you'd listen to them...
<DoHi> boots fine if I have the disc in
<talcite_> david_J: It's a game, it's running too slowly off CD + wine emulation, so I'm hoping running off HDD would be faster
<DoHi> linux and XP
<gerogehehe> can i use compiz fusion on kde?
<DoHi> just not without
<AKGuy> it will hang a little geroge
<david_J> talcite_: nvm... why didn't ya say so?
<david_J> talcite_: cat would work too or dd_rescue
<Jack_Sparrow> david_J: knowing now what he is doing I am sorry I tolf him.. almost..   he will need to know how to mount the iso next...
<talcite_> Jack_Sparrow: I'm perfectly capable of mounting an ISO -_-'
<talcite_> Jack_Sparrow: I have gentoo on my laptop. I just haven't used a CD in ages
<norman> is there anyone that have printer sharing working on gusty
<david_J> talcite_: yeah the loopback device
<AprilHare> hello
<DoHi> no-one has any idea?
<david_J> norman: I have no printer
<PyroMyrmidon> How much space would be needed for a Ubuntu partition?
<suttin> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47473/ there is my xorg file
<Jack_Sparrow> 20 gig will work
<AprilHare> is there a way of setting default applications for files permenantly? for instance, i want ubuntu to open acrobat reader when i double click on a PDF file.
<whoDunIt> DoHi: where does the boot fail? Do you at least to to the loader?
<PyroMyrmidon> I'm stuck with an 18gb hd and an external hd running through usb 1.2.
<talcite_> PyroMyrmidon: You could use even 8 gigs if you wanted. It just depends on what you plan to save
<AKGuy> ice, IMHO, i read what you are trying to do. Ubuntu server in a partially mac environment is shaky at best. i did this a while back. If i were you, and you wanted to stick with debian, i would download debian 4.0 and let it use the text based installer, which also has a entry to add a gui during install.
<Jack_Sparrow> PyroMyrmidon: are you trying to run another os as well or just ubuntu?
<aolaus> my partition is 6.7 gb
<aolaus> used 3.3 gb
<DoHi> without a bootdisc, xp or linux I get a black screen right after post
<talcite_> PyroMyrmidon: the OS itself takes about 2 gigs I believe...
<Jack_Sparrow> if just ub.. then use the whole thing
<PyroMyrmidon> I'm just considering it. And I have to leave XP on here, since it's not my PC.
<aolaus> it's what happens when you have 60 gb hd lol
<DoHi> with a disc in it works fine
<talcite_> PyroMyrmidon: I'd say it might be hard to do since XP needs atleast 10 =/
<PyroMyrmidon> yeah, probably.
<Jack_Sparrow> xp and ubuntu on 18 gig...  ugh
<AprilHare> i am stuck with a two harddisk partition - my system won't boot off the sata harddisk i bought for ubuntu, so i use a small pata harddisk i had lying about
<iceman_> ok
<Bistro> XP takes however much it wants to take =/
<iceman_> thanks
<iceman_> ill try that
<whoDunIt> have you tried the drive utilities diskette from the drive manufacturer for the format?
<DoHi> it's as if there is a command missing off my HDD that get used off a CD
<talcite_> PyroMyrmidon: If you can make sure that the OS only is on the hdd, it should be ok
<aolaus> lol.. it is my vista partition that is hogging 20 gigs
<Bistro> boot.ini heh
<aolaus> I never use it
<AKGuy> Ubuntu is ubuntu. Mac OSX is darwin linux, which is, debian
<whoDunIt> I would try to low level format the drive
<suttin> jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47473/ there is my xorg file
<AprilHare> the pata harddisk acts to bootstrap ubuntu so i can continue using the sata harddisk for ubuntu
<AKGuy> darwin has a prob with ubuntu
<DoHi> that was my next trick whoDunIt
<AprilHare> AKGuy, not exactly binary compatible!
<DoHi> just hoping SOMEONE had heard of this before
<Jack_Sparrow> suttin: got it was reading..  looks good.. monitor info is fine.. just need to add higher res's
<suttin> ok
<DoHi> got me shagged, this crap always happens before a LAN
<aguitel> when i try to empty trash nothing happens ,anyone know about this ?
<iceman_> oooo..so DL debian server....and is should work but will i be able to store and run mac apps on it
<stoodleysnow> Hello, I need help getting my sound to record in Audacity. It plays through the speakers but Audacity seems incapable of recording from Line-In.
<AKGuy> no not binary compatible. but they can coexist
<iceman_> and also perform RTSS operations
<AKGuy> just not very well
<whoDunIt> DoHi: i havent really ever had a problem like that but i always low level format a drive before i install an OS
<suttin> jack_Sparrow: how would i do that?
<AKGuy> Debian 4.0 supports rtss
<Bistro> Do any other programs recognize your line-in, stoodleysnow ?
<AprilHare> AKGuy, that could be said of os/2 if you wanted to
<Jack_Sparrow> suttin: what is the max res for your monitor/video
<DoHi> yeah well originally I was trying to fix a linux boot that died
<DoHi> so I tried to avoid a format
<iceman_> cool...
<AKGuy> yes April. But the darwin/ubuntu thing has been an issue on 4 occasions i know of
<norman> i guess nobody have printer sharing working on gusty
<DoHi> so far I've only tried the XP format and the ubuntu format
<Jack_Sparrow> suttin: those sync rates for your monitor look generic.. did you check them against your model number?
<whoDunIt> I hear ya there, always sucks to lose info
<xoqrps> Could someone please help me install flash, I have the flashplugin in .rpm format downloaded
<stoodleysnow> They know OF it, but no programs I've tried (and that is a lot) can record from my line in.
<Blinny> I don't see anything out of grub if I use my nvidia PCI video card instead of my onboard. I'm now on a different computer so I can IRC and debug at the same time. Anyone have time to help?
<talcite_> well since I'm here anyways... does anyone have experience with SSH and RSA keys?
<MasterWitt> I was wondering if its possible to move AWN to another part of your screen instead of just on the bottom?
<AKGuy> i have been trying it with a powerbook. i used debian 3, and poof it worked
<suttin> Jack_sparrow: no
<DoHi> is there another format util anyone recommends?
<norman> master not in the current version
<talcite_> I'm kind of lost, I can't figure out why I can't log into my server. It just waits after the MOTD, no login request, no prompt
<Blinny> talcite_: Sure do. But I need help myself right now.
<xoqrps> Could someone please help me install flash, I have the flashplugin in .rpm format downloaded
<bobgill> I just downloaded Firefox 3 beta to try it.. if I want to keep it where does it make sense to put the "firefox" folder? /usr/bin/ ?? /usr/local ??
<MasterWitt> norman: Was what you said for me?
<AprilHare> setting default applications in the gui? :)
<talcite_> Blinny: heh, what problem did you run into? =D
<Blinny> talcite_: Something funny in your bashrc?
<stoodleysnow> ?
<talcite_> Blinny: hmm... I would hope not 0.o. I never touched it
<Jack_Sparrow> suttin: google up your monitor Horizsync	28.0 - 51.0 and	Vertrefresh 43.0	- 60.0 and your cards max res
<AprilHare> xoqrps, try some other format, .tar.gz worked for me
<Gnea> xoqrps: delete it
<AprilHare> xoqrps, i just ran the script and bobs your uncle
<Gnea> !flash | xoqrps
<ubotu> xoqrps: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<suttin> ok
<talcite_> Blinny: yeah, I'll have to double check. It has some funny messages in auth.log and the other logs, but I haven't been able to find anything on google
<Ragzouken> Is it possible to make my two keyboards use different key layouts?
<Gnea> !flash | AprilHare
<ubotu> AprilHare: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<talcite_> Blinny: what's the problem with your setup?
<AprilHare> Gnea, it's working. i'm happy :)
<Gnea> AprilHare: you likely screwed your system up if you didn't follow the directions on that site :)
<Blinny> talcite_: Using a PCi video card means I see nothing after BIOS post.
<stoodleysnow> Well?
<Gnea> yes, until you try to change something else
<norman> masterwitt you cannot move avant in the current version
<Espen_7> Hi, I have a strange little network problem...i cant ping my router or any other device on my lan, but i can surf the internet trough the router...any ideas?
<Blinny> talcite_: What should be grub countdown is a cursor that jumps around the screen.
<talcite_> Blinny: have you tried setting the bios option for PCI video card?
<AprilHare> Gnea, too late she cried as she waved the wooden leg
<Blinny> talcite_: heh
<MasterWitt> norman: Ahh ok. Ummm the next version perhaps?
<stoodleysnow> !Audacity
<Gnea> AprilHare: oh well, you were warned :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpookyET> I'm having DNS issues whenever Google Desktop Search for Linux is running. Does anyone experience the same thing?
<norman> hope
<AprilHare> Gnea, actually no i wasn't :)
<anto> http://www.petatv.com/tvpopup/video....wm&speed=_medS <- this is just sick!
<xoqrps> Gnea: Ok, I've installed it. Any idea how I allow JavaScripts in my Flashplayer?
<lds> Greettings all..
<anto> Btw dont look if you cant stand slaugther of animals
<AKGuy> lol that happened to me the other day till i realized i was connected to the wrong damn wire less router  lol
<Blinny> Damnit. Sorry.
<AprilHare> Gnea, i doubt death will fall since it's a single plugin
<DoHi> well later
<MasterWitt> norman: Thanks for the help :D
<Bistro> I'm trying to run an emulator, mupen64, on a pretty new install. I navigate to its directory in the terminal, typing ls tells me that I'm in the right directory as it lists mupen64, but when I hit ./mupen64, it fails to run. Ideas?
<Blinny> talcite_: Yes of course. There are only two options, onboard or PCI
<talcite_> Blinny: 0.o must be a real server lol. I'm just using a junked desktop =D
<Gnea> xoqrps: javascript doesn't pipe through flashplayer, it's interpreted directly from the site itself
<aguitel> when i try to empty trash nothing happens ,anyone know about this ?
<norman> master --no problem
<wolfsoul> hi
<Gnea> AprilHare: heh...
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<xoqrps> Gnea: I was trying to watch a movie, but it said I had to download the newest version of flash or activate JavaScripts
<suttin> Jack_Sparrow: if its any help, when im using firefox, it is extreamly choppy. it took me 5 seconds for what i typed in to show up in firefox. this didnt happen before i upgraded
<talcite_> Blinny: =/ framebuffer maybe?
<stoodleysnow> I can't get Audacity, Sound Recorder or any other program to record from my built-in ICH8 sound card's Line In. Ideas?
<bobgill> I just downloaded Firefox 3 beta to try it.. if I want to keep it where does it make sense to put the "firefox" folder? /usr/bin/ ?? /usr/local ??
<steve_b> hey does anyone here have any experience at setting up qemu / kvm?
<Blinny> talcite_: What about it?
<AKGuy> Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific!  (that sounds like me)
<stoodleysnow> I have an Asus P5B
<Gnea> xoqrps: you have flash installed, you should be set
<Yaz> is there a way to find out exactly where i have a window positioned so that i can have it open there by default every time i launch the app?
<AprilHare> Gnea, let me guess - you wrote the script. and there is an evil spell in it. that will turn my linux box into an evil bot set for world domination.
<Jack_Sparrow> suttin: did you upgrade firefox, or just our regular upgrades
<talcite_> Blinny: some cards might not support it. Are you using ubuntu server?
<talcite_> Blinny: or your own kernel?
<AprilHare> :D
<TigranG> Yaz: Pretty sure its in Place Window
<Gnea> AprilHare: nope, it's just the way the system works - it's like trying to fit a square in a triangle hole
<suttin> Jack_Sparrow: Just the regular updates, from the automated upgrader
<ShawnRisk> I am not able to load the Monitor & Display module in the System Settings. Any ideas how to fix this?  Using Kubuntu
<steve_b> does anyone know how to get kvm/qemu to connect to the internet
<steve_b> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<xoqrps> Gnea: Alright, I'll reboot the computer and see if that helps :s'
<Yaz> TigranG: in ccsm?
<Blinny> talcite_: This is a brand new gutsy desktop install
<TigranG> Yaz: Yea
<toli__> Guys I have some problem instazlling the nvidia graphic drivers on my unbuntu
<Gnea> xoqrps: reboot? not necessary. just restart firefox
<stoodleysnow> UsingUbuntu 64 bit desktop
<talcite_> Blinny: gutsy desktop?
<xoqrps> Gnea: I did
<stupidbitch> i got a adept notifying, what is it? how can i get rid of it :S thank you
<xoqrps> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<talcite_> Blinny: I thought it was a SSH problem 0.o
<steve_b> toli__ : are you trying to install it with apt-get?
<Blinny> talcite_: Forget it. I don't think you can help me.
<aguitel> when i try to empty trash nothing happens ,anyone know about this ?
<talcite_> Blinny: ahaha no, sorry about that
<Yaz> I see that is where i can set it, but where can i find out where a current window is? as far as it's x,y coords?
<toli__> No I'm geting the driver .RUN from the nvidia web site
<Gnea> AprilHare: you can set the square on top of the triangle fitting, but as soon as you try to walk away from it, the square falls off
<New2Ubuntu> hello
<stoodleysnow> anyone who can solve my sound recording woes?:-(
<steve_b> toli__ don't do that!  Install it with the restricted drivers program in ubuntu
<New2Ubuntu> a newbie seeking for help
<patric> hi,. have a silly question bout linking two sourcefiles in my makefile..
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wolfsoul> anyone an idea why grub would tell me that (hd0,x) does not exist on a system with just one hdd ?
<Bistro> try plugging in your microphone stoodleysnow  =]
<patric> hehe ok
<AprilHare> Gnea, ok, say I buy that my machine will self destruct in 30ish seconds - how do i remove and install with package?
<Gnea> toli__: you don't want to do that. it's like trying to install the flash plugin for firefox as an RPM
<norman> any luck with printer sharing on gusty
<ShawnRisk> anyone know?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfsoul: might depend on x
<steve_b> toli__ goto system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<Gnea> AprilHare: exactly what file did you install and what procedure did you use?
<New2Ubuntu> i need driver for my sagem fast 800,also i need help to install it,cause i'm totaly new,my laptop is a thoshiba A135,ans my OS is ubunto 7.10
<viktor> I'd like to mount an .iso file through fstab. how would the line look? thanks a million :)
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfsoul: what does fdisk -l       last letter is  L
<Blinny> Anyone know why grub would give a blank screen when booting with a PCI video card?
<Gnea> New2Ubuntu: fast 800? what's that mean?
<stoodleysnow> I have problems with sound recording -Audacity , Sound recorder and any other similar progs refuse to record from Line-In on my Asus P5B's built in sound.
<New2Ubuntu> sagem fast 800,its a modem
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: i think its an ethernet card or cable modem.
<AprilHare> Gnea, http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz and ran script within (not as root if memory serves)
<ShawnRisk> seems no one wants to answer
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea: model number
<wolfsoul> Jack_Sparrow: nope, not realy, as it doesnt realy matter what "x" i use it always thinks that the "selected disk does not exist"
<Gnea> AprilHare: does it have an uninstall script?
<AprilHare> no
<Gnea> ah
<toli__> steve_b I did and I cant use the driver
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfsoul: what does fdisk -l       last letter is  L show
<Blinny> wolfsoul: It's not a LVM partition is it?
<patric> ok have two files, modbus.c and main.c. in modbus.c there is a function called cyclicModbus() which Id like to use in main.c .
<patric> When Im compiling with gcc modbuc.c main.c I get the error
<patric> undefined reference to cyclicModbus
<patric> I think Iv seen this before but I cant put my finger on it..
<steve_b> toli__ you need to enable the correct repositeries
<wolfsoul> Jack_Sparrow: it lists all the partitions on /dev/sda ;)
<stoodleysnow> :-( I have problems with sound recording -Audacity , Sound recorder and any other similar progs refuse to record from Line-In on my Asus P5B's built in sound.
<sakura89> Ugh, Linux is a pain, I should just switch back to windows, everything worked flawlessly there
<spiker611> is it possible to buy a standard printer and a separate scanner, and use a program in ubuntu to automatically make copies when i press a button?
<wolfsoul> Blinny: nope, plain partition on a single sata drive
<IndyGunFreak> New2Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373623
<sakura89> In Linux, I get the error "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0""
<AprilHare> i'd like to know why ubuntu thinks sata is scsi
<toli__> steve_b I'm enableing the driver and it says that 'is not enabled'
<sakura89> I didn't even have to do anything in wndows, I might as well switch back
<Gnea> AprilHare: did you run it as root or normal user?
<radio_gaga42> does anybody has experience on compiling a custom kernel, help.ubuntu.com kernel/compile didi not work
<AprilHare> gnea: normal user (if memory serves)
<kitofhawaii> sakura89: which driver you using?
<AprilHare> should make removal easier
<steve_b> toli__ you need to go to System -> administration -> software sources  and enable Proprietray drievers for devices
<AprilHare> *if* needed :)
<Gnea> AprilHare: ok good - open a terminal window and type the following:  find . -name "libflashplayer.so"
<steve_b> toli__ Then try and enable the driver again
<Blinny> AprilHare: Everything is considered scsi now.
<sakura89> The proprietary ATI drivers, installed using envy
<Gnea> AprilHare: give it a bit, it should provide 2 results
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfsoul: had you edited ANY of the partitions .. which would change all uuid's for that drive..
<sakura89> I have an ATI200m radeon graphics card
<preaction> sakura89, why didn't you use the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<wolfsoul> Blinny: only think making this "special" is that the system actualy isnt a installed one but a copy of a partition from another box
<kitofhawaii> sakura89: oh, the latest and greatest? remove xgl-server
<AprilHare> gnea: save me time and tell me where :)
<New2Ubuntu> any help for my modem,pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<godemonite> Does Anyone know to make it so it doesnt show the outline of the window like 50 times when it goes down?
<Gnea> AprilHare: that's what that command does :)
<sakura89> sudo apt-get remove xgl-server?
<IndyGunFreak> New2Ubuntu: pay attention...   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373623
<kitofhawaii> sakura89: it uses aiglx, not xgl
<Pelo> New2Ubuntu, what issue are you having ?
<AprilHare> gnea: took all of a 1/3 of a second
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfsoul: my guess is uuid's are wrong.. let me give you another thing to try
<AprilHare> :)
<viktor> I'd like to mount an .iso file through fstab. how would the line look? thanks a million :)
<blane_> does anyone know why the Broadcom Pci cards are causing so much trouble?
<Gnea> AprilHare: do you see something like ./.mozilla/firefox/somethingelse?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i think it might be a USB modem, not 100% sure though.
<suttin> Jack_Sparrow: there is my monitor information http://www.myshopping.com.au/SP--195504_21_Dell_P1130_Trinitron_flat_screen_CRT_monitor
 * Pelo was under the impression this was a Jack_Sparrow  free channel until monday ...
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfsoul: sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda7
<AprilHare> ./.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<wolfsoul> Jack_Sparrow: i doubt this drive/partition has any uuids, it's a copy of a running system from a different box
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  until he tells me I won't know for sure either
<Gnea> AprilHare: ok, now type this: rm ./.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Blinny> What is the key combination
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I know.. I had a few minutes to kill waiting for the wife..  :)
<Blinny> Crap.
<godemonite> :(
<Gnea> AprilHare: make sure to kill firefox if it's already running
<AprilHare> gnea: what about the other one?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: liol, careful, he's a whiner and wants handheld.
<Gnea> AprilHare: what's that path?
<toli__> steve_b I clicked on the Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted), so what now ?
 * Pelo tells Jack_Sparrow  wife not to hurry home, he's busy 
<wolfsoul> Jack_Sparrow: do i need to do that only for sda or for every single partition ?
<Blinny> What is the key combination to boot into init 2, when one cannot see the grub menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfsoul: but your grub will have uuid's ... post your grub menu lst
<AprilHare> gnea: don't worry, its the archive expanded
<New2Ubuntu> thank you IndyGunFreak
<steve_b> toli__ try and enable the driver again in the restricted drivers again
<Gnea> AprilHare: just remove the archive expanded altogether :)
<toli__> I got the same error steve_b
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfsoul: we only want to check the first one or the one you see in grub menu
<Pelo> New2Ubuntu, what issue are you having ?
<sakura89> kitofhawaii: I'm sorry, how can I remove the xgl-server and install the proper one?
<Gnea> !flash
<Blinny> escape e e 2   <enter><enter> ?
<AprilHare> Gnea, you're just jealous of the simplicity of my installation method, aren't you? ;)
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<AprilHare> lol
<kitofhawaii> sakura89: review these steps and make sure envy did everything right: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Gnea> AprilHare: i've been running debian/ubuntu for years. trust me, there's nothing to be jealous of ;)
<wolfsoul> Jack_Sparrow: i figured that much, so i already replaced all uuids in menu.lst and fstab with good old /dev/sdaX ;) but i'll try it with uuids again
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfsoul: Ok...
<steve_b> toli__ I enabled everything on the 'Ubuntu Software' tab on Software sources, and then I could install the restricted driver for my nVidia card...
<toli__> ah ok Steve_b I will enable all
<viktor> ~/isos/Broodwar.ISO /BroodwarCD iso9660 loop,auto 0 0 (would this be the correct line to add to my fstab for me to mount the broodwar iso on startup? help would be hugely appreciated!! :)
<Spzatt> silent?
<steve_b> toli__ - one more thing.  If you type my name at the start of the line of text it shows up a different colour and I can see you easier!
<Spzatt> Where can i get Wine support?
<kitofhawaii> sakura89: sakura89: "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl"
<Pelo> Spzatt,   #winehq
<Gnea> AprilHare: are you running 7.10?
<Spzatt> Is down,.
<wolfsoul> Jack_Sparrow: vol_id returns a uuid, interesting
<AprilHare> Gnea, yea
<Pelo> Spzatt, we can answer some basic questions
<AprilHare> Gnea, following instructions now
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfsoul: :)  I get lucky sometimes
<radio_gaga42> .
<Gnea> AprilHare: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Browser_Plug-ins   <-- this is more up to date
<Pelo> Spzatt,  check your spelling  there are 187 ppl in #winehq right now
<toli__> steve_b It works, I will need to restart I will get back again after restart, thanks
<steve_b> toli__ well done!
<kitofhawaii> Pelo: 187? hope they brought enough kegs :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: You have the helm... good work... cya later all...
<AprilHare> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, quitter !!
<stoodleysnow> !ubotu
<wolfsoul> Jack_Sparrow: probably because it's a copy of partition and not of the files
<AprilHare> hmkmmmm
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<super61> can any one help me with how to set up pcsx?
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | super61
<ubotu> super61: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aguitel> when i try to empty trash nothing happens ,anyone know about this ?
<Pelo> super61,  check their site there is probably a channel for it or a forum
<AprilHare> gnea: that didn't work
<radio_gaga42> how can i compile a custom kernel, help.ubuntu.com kernel/compile didi not work
<super61> ok Pelo thanks
<IndyGunFreak> aguitel: did you delete something that would require root access to empty out of the trash folder?
<Gnea> AprilHare: what didn't work?
<Pelo> aguitel, is it possible you tried to delete a read only file ?
<AprilHare>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<wolfsoul> Jack_Sparrow: still i'm wondering what the uuid has to do with my grub problem, my problem is with grub itself not the update-grub script
<norman> i guest printer sharing does not work in gusty
<AprilHare> gnea: the download reported a mismatch error
<Pelo> aguitel,   in the terminal  gksu nautilus ~/.Trash , shirt+del the files from there
<aguitel> IndyGunFreak: not
<Gnea> AprilHare: did it give you the option to install it anyway?
<AprilHare> gnea: no
<IndyGunFreak> aguitel: well, thats what it sounds like.... try running this command in terminal.   sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<Pelo> wolfsoul,  jacksparrow is gone
<steve_b> how do I format a Fat32 drive in linux?
<Gnea> AprilHare: ok, try this then: sudo apt-get update    <-- after you run that, try to install it again
<wolfsoul> Pelo: i noticed
<Pelo> steve_b,  use gparted
<stoodleysnow> If anyone wants to help me with my sound recording problem, it's at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=635380. see ya.
<IndyGunFreak> gparted seems to have issuesi n gutsy, which is sad.
<aguitel> IndyGunFreak: ok thankz
<Pelo> stoodleysnow, just tell us here
<wolfsoul> anyone else here with a idea why grub insists that my hdd does not exist ? ;)
<GoatBear> is there open or binary blob support for nv's 8600?
<AprilHare> gnea: it claims its already installed
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  same here mind you I haven't tied it since my last reboot
<davef> how do i set away in xchat-gnome?
<stoodleysnow> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AprilHare> i blame you gnea, i was happy before! :)
<Gnea> steve_b: mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hdX#
<Pelo> davef, /away  think
<super61> i checked there site and theres no irc channel
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: ya, its wierd, it works on my laptop, but not on my PC... i've not figured out what is different.
<toli__> steve_b Thank you so much for ur help
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, it's checking for my drives atm , over a minute now
<Gnea> AprilHare: ok, let's check:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flashplugin-nonfree
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: yup, thats what it does on mY PC.. checks for drives forever
<steve_b> toli__ no problem mate
<AprilHare> Gnea, hang on i was trying something
<Gnea> sure
<weltochzi> hello, is there a program in ubuntu packages that acts like peerguardian2 ? blocking IPs
<bruenig> grep "^ii.*flashplugin-nonfree"
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I hope they fix it soon, I don'T want to have to go back to windows because of this
<Gnea> bruenig: wrong.
<bruenig> hmmm
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol, well, QTParted seems to work fine, if you don't mind installing KDE libs.
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i ended up doing.
<Pelo> weltochzi, check in synaptic , search for blocking
<AprilHare> gnea: i know something about apt etc thanks to debian
<Pelo> maybe
<weltochzi> Pelo: ok, thanks
<Gnea> AprilHare: :)
 * Pelo ponders ,  windows or kde , hard choice 
<bruenig> Gnea, what does the line look like?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i'd have to go back to Gates...lol
<Gnea>  /ignore bruenig
<toli__> is there any divx pack for ubuntu like k-lite ?
<weltochzi> Pelo: gnome :))
<AprilHare> admittedly, it taught me fustration however it was fun
<Gnea> hehe
<Gnea> yeah
<bruenig> oh so it was correct
 * Pelo gave out a new ubuntu dvd to someone this weeks,  he can't wat for the responce
<weltochzi> toli__: vlc player? :)
<bruenig> for a second there I thought you were saying the grep was incorrect
<steve_b> Pelo: I am trying to use gparted - I need to unmount the drive and it is in use.  Is there an easy way to find out what is using it.  I seem to have an infinite number of windows open!!!!
<whta> i'm getting broken video playback when compiz is enabled. using the radeon drivers from the ati site. what might be the problem?
<Pelo> steve_b,  use the live cd
<toli__> weltochzi I will try
<AprilHare> gnea: ok still got the md5 mismatch thing
<weltochzi> Pelo: I really enjoy wobbly windows :) don't know what does that yet
<steve_b> Pelo why?
<Gnea> AprilHare: can you pastebin it?
<Gnea> !pastebin | AprilHare
<tommy> when I request a free ubuntu cd, it really isn't any charges at all right?
<ubotu> AprilHare: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joebob777as7> steve_b, use the live cd if you have it it will save you a headache.
<Gnea> tommy: yeah, it just takes a long time :)
<Joachim_Joe> Could someone please be so kind as to tell me when edit the boot ini, as to watch partion to link it too? The extended, the native or swap?
<AprilHare> Gnea, pastebin what exactly?
<bruenig> AprilHare, the flashplugin-nonfree package is no more than an installation script, if adobe has updated or changed the flash tarball at all from before, the install script will fail, probably should just get the tarball from macromedia itself and install it
<tommy> okey; ) hehe
<Pelo> weltochzi, you missed the first part of the discussion on this,  I was overreacting to a bug in a gnome app,  I have no intendtion of gong back to windows or using kde
<AprilHare> bruenig, that's what i did :)
<joules> anyone knows of an iweb replacement for linux?
<weltochzi> Pelo: oic
 * IndyGunFreak would learn CLI before going back to Windows permanently
<TigranG> Yaz: Did you get it?
<weltochzi> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<steve_b> joebob777as7 I can just reboot my computer if need be - it doesn't mount automatically on startup.  I think I need to quit bitchx becasue I ran it from the drive I am trying to unmount!
<Pelo> Joachim_Joe, can you try that again,  I have no idea waht you just asked
<Gnea> AprilHare: the entire thing - from where you type sudo apt-get install ..  to where the prompt appears again
<aguitel> Pelo: thankz
<Yaz> Nope...
<Gnea> AprilHare: is that n00b pestering you? :)
<Pelo> aguitel, no prob
<Pelo> !noob | Gnea
<ubotu> Gnea: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Gnea> awww
<joules> ... i need to make a website and last time i wrote html was 5 years ago
<joules> anyone knows of an iweb for linux?
<kitofhawaii> AprilHare: are you using 64-bit ubuntu?
<whta> i'm getting broken video playback when compiz is enabled. using the radeon drivers from the ati site. what might be the problem?
<Joachim_Joe> Pelo, I have Ubunto on the side of Vista on my notebook. I use this boot manager to setup the booth entries. I told it load grub, as second choice, but I am not sure what partion to link GRUB.
<silent> what is jfgi?
<kitofhawaii> whta: what's broken?
<Pelo> joules, you can save in html from OOo , if you just need a quick page
<bruenig> silent, just google it
<weltochzi> Pelo: hint about the name of the app or bug? :) doing a search on the logs
<steve_b> Pelo - gparted is partition magic for linux!
<AprilHare> Gnea, n00b? where? *loads shotgun*
<silent> kids and their acronyms these days
<AprilHare> kitofhawaii, no 32 bit
<Gnea> AprilHare: wait - we shouldn't speak of such things in public lol
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: it doesn't work very well in Gutsy... best to download the Gparted Live CD
<limac> where's the directory /debian/patches in Ubuntu?
<joules> Pelo: but i need .. like a nice website with all the fancy stuff
<silent> bruenig, I jfgi, I understand now
<AprilHare> Gnea, true, it makes the hunt harder... ahem. sorry. joking :D
<Pelo> Joachim_Joe, grub has stage one on your boot sector and it points to stage two which is in the /boot/grub  folder of your ubuntu partiton
<whta> kitofhawaii: basically, whenver i run any kind of video (from any application) that's not flash video like youtube or something, there's a black overlay. resizing the window gives me glimpses of the video, but the black stays over it. it works when compiz is off and i still have sound
<mikedoty3> I have an Nvidia Geforce4 MX card.  I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.10 yesterday (using xubuntu for the record).  I'm now having problems with opengl.
<sakura> kitofhawaii: Thank you for that site, I can now get compiz running. It didn't fix my problem though
<kitofhawaii> AprilHare: aprilhare: adobe released a new flash player, the ubuntu repo's md5 hash doesn't work right now (open bug)
<Gnea> AprilHare: he never knows what he's talking about - always gives false information... could be a bot
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak it seems to have worked for me :-p
<kitofhawaii> sakura: did you remove xgl?
<Pelo> joules, not in my league,  I don't think there is a wisiwig html editor for linux,  the losest I know is nvu
<mikedoty3> When I try to run a pyopengl app, it crashes with an out of memory error on the call to glClear
<mikedoty3> When I try to run a game such as neverball, it runs but everything is very dark.
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: its wierd, it works for some, not for others.. for me, works on 1 laptop, doesnm't work on my PC and my other laptop.
<Gnea> AprilHare: anyway, did you get the pastebin?
<kitofhawaii> whta: did you enable overlay support in your xorg.conf?
<bruenig> kitofhawaii, yeah I have told him, Gnea keeps leading him astray unfortunately
 * AprilHare eyes gnea suspiciously for signs of bot-like behavious
<Pelo> afk
<mikedoty3> I also tried the nvidia-glx-legacy driver, but it did not seem to work either, though I can try it again.
<sakura> I blacklisted fglrx
<AprilHare> behaviour even
 * Gnea has never led anyone astray in this or any other channel on freenode.
<mikedoty3> What do you think I can do to get things running?
<bruenig> "other"
<AprilHare> hang on
<kitofhawaii> sakura: "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl"
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | mikedoty3
<ubotu> mikedoty3: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> bruenig: you got a webpage?
<bruenig> Gnea, if you aren't explaining to him that he needs to remove the flashplugin package then you are leading him astray, the install script will continue to md5 mismatch until it is fixed
<iceman_> gnea, kinda quick question. there are to accounts, the root and a regular usr that i have. my problem is 1 the root can login from another account to run things like adept and 2 kmix wont work properly and is muted on the non root account
<bruenig> Gnea, so he needs to get it from adobe
<mikedoty3> Alright, I'll take a gander at that.
<Gnea> bruenig: you obviously don't keep up on things, just back off and help someone else.
<Odd-rationale> Is the flashplugin-nonfree package problem fixed now?
<bruenig> Odd-rationale, no
<joules> Pelo: thanks anyway
<Odd-rationale> bruenig: OK To bad...
<bruenig> Odd-rationale, well to be fair, 1189 people say no it hasn't, but Gnea thinks it has, so keep both sides represented in my answer
<kitofhawaii> whta: whta: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide review that site to make sure you didn't miss anything (includes section on overlay)
<AprilHare> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47477/
<Gnea> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552262
<Gnea> i rest my case.
<Odd-rationale> bruenig: Wil it be ready tomorrow? :)
<sakura> I just came back to say thank you!
<sakura> It worked perfectly
<Pirate_Hunter> whos gnea never seen him/her around here before
 * AprilHare picks up the six pack of grog and thanks gnea
<bruenig> Odd-rationale, I have no idea, until then you can get it from adobe, we can help you get it installed here
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, probably dugh judging from the link
<Odd-rationale> bruenig: OK Thanks!
<Fourmyle> hi
<AprilHare> ok then, how do i make apt forget the niceties of md5? :)
<Gnea> AprilHare: looking...
<kitofhawaii> Gnea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/g+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890 open as of yesterday
<T70K5> I try to boot my machine and get Grub error 17, how can I reconfigure it to see/boot ubuntu/vista?
<bruenig> AprilHare, you will need to get the deb, extract it, edit the script inside of it and then put it back together
<Gnea> kitofhawaii: thanks, what i was looking for :)
<AprilHare> the Lord said, let there be man, and there was man, and he saw it held help
<Fourmyle> anyone else have trouble with the 64-bit live CD?
<Yaz> T70K5: did you boot to windows for the first time and that happened?
<luke403> can anyone help me with the following error:E: The package limewire-basic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<luke403> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report., and when I try to install Limewire manually it says:it cant open it it may be corrupt or i am not allowed to access it but i know it is not corrupt and that i can access it
<Gnea> kitofhawaii: oh wait, broken link.
<IndyGunFreak> Fourmyle: wel,l do you have a 64bit PC?..
<derekloe> I just mounted an iso into my /home/user directory and it erased everything and I'm wandering if there's any software or something I can do to get it back?
<kitofhawaii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/g+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<Fourmyle> yes. AMD64 x2
<bruenig> Gnea, your forum link was funny, is this what I am meant to have said that was so vicious? "<bruenig> ubuntu gets the most hits per day, that is not a measurement of popularity"
<kitofhawaii> Gnea: maybe i mistyped (hopefully i didn't mispaste :) )
<Pirate_Hunter> luke403: limewire on linux? you mean frostwire
<Gnea> kitofhawaii: nope, that's broken too
<soothsayer> derekloe: have you unmounted the iso?
<Gnea> bruenig: again, go help someone else, i'll figure it out.
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: there's a version of limewire available to.
<bruenig> Gnea, your amusing
<AprilHare> you know, i might be happier in the interim using my kludge until that bug is fixed
<nyoron> Hi, how do I make file roller read RAR files?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: but it must be run through wine?
<derekloe> soothsayer, the iso was in my /home/user directory so i'm not really sure how to umount it.
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: negative, there's a linux version
<bruenig> ubuntu still installs plugins in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins right?
<kitofhawaii> Gnea: interesting...well, the link works here...dunno what to say after that :) "new flash plugin codename moviestar available, no ubuntu package currently" is the gist
<Trip> i have a bet that i will see a dumb question in 5 minuts so dont dissapont me fallas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: oh didnt know that whats the difference
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: Im sure both use the same network
<nyoron> Trip: are you allowed to call for dumb questions or not according to bet conditions?
<AprilHare> --reinstall --force-yes :D
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, they ddo, i *believe*... Frostwire is "free"(as in thought).., where as Limewire is not.
<Dr_willis> !rar |  nyoron
<ubotu> nyoron: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Gnea> AprilHare: try wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<nyoron> Dr_willis: Thank you.
<Trip> ubotu: apt-get install unrar-free ?
<Dr_willis> frostwire seems to be in court also.
<tommy> is it common that when I resize a window, it will lag? or do I need any special graphics drivers? I got nvidia-glx-new
<iceman_> Gnea, non root usr cant use kmix and is stuck on mute
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: why's that?... and if so, how did limewire not end up there?
<Dr_willis> http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=9900  Judge Throws Out Limewire Countersuit
<Gnea> iceman_: is the non-root user part of the audio group?
<kitofhawaii> trip: just type "rar" in the terminal, it'll tell you which package you need
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: i always find it funny that its not free yet they provide a premium version on their network
<bruenig> AprilHare, do this: cd /tmp ; wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz ; tar xf install_flashplayer_9_linux.tar.gz ; cp install_flashplayer_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ; rm -rf install_flashplayer_9_linux*
<loke> Good evening gentlemen.
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: lol, well they're not the only ones.
<iceman_> Gnea, i don't think so do i have to add it to the group
<stickyicky> whats the easiest way to tell what version of ubuntu i'm running from the command line?
<wols_> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<EMPER0R> hi have HP COMPAQ PROLIANT 530 trying to install Debian Etch 4.0r1 and server load module cciss & cpqarray but no found any disk in the RAID 5 .. how can i install it? exist any issue of that to make something before?
<Gnea> iceman_: check it:  id <username>
<derekloe> I just mounted an iso into my /home/user directory and it erased everything and I'm wandering if there's any software or something I can do to get it back?  OR: if there is a way to umount the iso I mounted (which was in my /home/user directory) will that fix it?  None of the file names in the iso are the same as anything in my directory so I don't really know why everything is gone...
<wols_> EMPER0R: wrong channel
<Cyberai> I just installed gutsy, and I installed the nvidia drivers. Now i have my native resolution. But no icons or wallpaper appears. Launching nautilus from the terminal gets nothing. Anyone know how to fix this?
<qkr> I can't get to ubuntu website but all other websites work...what's wrong?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: tru that but it is amusing
<EMPER0R> hi have HP COMPAQ PROLIANT 530 trying to install ubuntu 7.10 and server load module cciss & cpqarray but no found any disk in the RAID 5 .. how can i install it? exist any issue of that to make something before?
<Pelo> qkr, what address are you using for the ubuntu website ?
<EMPER0R> correo question wols_
<Cyberai> EMPER0R, go to #debian
<wols_> EMPER0R: you are in the wrong channel
<qkr> www.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> EMPER0R, ask in #debian
<EMPER0R> nono...
<luke403>  can anyone help me with this error E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report., and when I try to install Limewire manually it says:it cant open it it may be corrupt or i am not allowed to access it but i know it is not corrupt and that i can access it
<iceman_> Gnea, no its not in the audio group. add it?
<EMPER0R> just fault OS
<wols_> EMPER0R: why did you ask about debian first then?
<EMPER0R> i means ubuntu 7.10 now
<Gnea> EMPER0R: did you get your array setup beforehand?
<EMPER0R> yea
<Spzatt> how do i install MSN on ubuntu?
<Pelo> qkr, right address , try empting your cache
<Gnea> EMPER0R: how?
<wols_> luke403: full message please,not just bits
<Cyberai> Spzatt, you dont
<EMPER0R> setting by bios.. and lsmod show cciss and cpqarray
<Pelo> Spzatt,  instll amsn or pidgin will also serve
<EMPER0R> but hangs detecting hardware
<loke> qkr, try using "91.189.94.158" instead of ubuntu.com.  Also, try to ping the address in a terminal.
<EMPER0R> and not found disk to make partitioner
<zzt32> Ok, are there /any/ drivers for the i915 chipset in Linux? :/
<derekloe> Ok, I gues I'm just going to reboot and hope for the best (even though that's generally a bad strategy) but I'm not getting any better ideas...
<Gnea> iceman_: yeah
<Spzatt> jesus its too hard to read here
<Pelo> !raid | EMPER0R this may help
<Gnea> iceman_: then you need to logout and log back in again
<ubotu> EMPER0R this may help: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<stickyicky> thanks wols
<Pelo> Spzatt,  only read the line with yur name in it, they are hightlited
<Spzatt> loke join #spzatt
<Ashfire908> what effect does txqueuelen have on a connection?
<iceman_> Gnea, ok thanks ill let you know if it works
<theremper> hi Im here for a quick question does anyone know of a media player that can play audio and video and auto add to the library
<Gnea> iceman_: ok
<hikenboot> greetings all! I installed a usb using deboostrap and installed ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-standard...Gutsy runs fine on the dell 620 but this deboostrap install of ubuntu does not run x says screens not found. What packages am I likely missing
<Gnea> theremper: amarok
<wols_> hikenboot: have you installed xorg?
<david_J> theremper: I think kaffeine can scan
<qkr> ping doesn't work either...it's really weird, all other websites work!
<luke403> lincomsux
<hikenboot> ubuntu-desktopi installs it
<kitofhawaii> Ashfire908: number of packets the output queue can hold. it helps throttle outbound bandwidth
<theremper> isn't kaffeine for kde
<penguin42> hi, has anyone else seen a constant stream of 'device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table'
<david_J> theremper: you can run kde applications in gnome
<T70K5> can someone help me with a boot problem please?
<Ashfire908> kitofhawaii, what is the effect on lag and the effect on speed?
<hikenboot> funny thing is i got it working on anotherone without a hitch
<IndyGunFreak> theremper: yes.. but you can install it on Gnome, it will just require a crapload of KDE libs.
<Pelo> hikenboot,  reconfigure x  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<theremper> really?
<david_J> theremper: yeah why can't you? apt will install everything...
<kitofhawaii> Ashfire908: no effect, the queue will empty out as fast as it takes. 1000 packets is normal (same as on a cisco router)
<radio_gaga42> how can i compile a custom kernel, help.ubuntu.com/kernel/compile did not work
<theremper> im new to linux
<theremper> sorry
<wols_> hikenboot: then you haven't configured xorg correctly. there is more to the error than just "screen snot found"
<Pelo> !kernel | radio_gaga42
<ubotu> radio_gaga42: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<IndyGunFreak> theremper: what do you mean 'really'?
<Ashfire908> kitofhawaii, but then why does the man file mention lag?
<T70K5> I need help with Grub
<theremper> I mean that I have ubuntu installed for a month and before that was a fan boy for an other os
<T70K5> my machine won't boot, I'm on a live cd right now
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: when should ppl ever compile a kernel?
<larson9999> my laptop started showing lines and then locked up.  bad video card?
<Pelo> T70K5, are you getting an error msg ?
<kitofhawaii> Ashfire908: well technically it's fifo by default (you can change this but it's not exactly something i'd recommend unless you're using your system as a router)
<T70K5> yes, Grub Error 17
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, some need them for specialised hardware
<IndyGunFreak> theremper: ok, i guess i'm still missing your point.
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, some jsut for kicks
 * penguin42 has just upgraded a machine to gutsy (from feisty) and it's insisting on trying to mount the DVD drive with device mapper
<AprilHare> gnea, sorry about delay - smae thing
<Ashfire908> kitofhawaii, i'm trying to impove my ppp0 connection on my server/gateway.
<kitofhawaii> Ashfire908: so in fifo you can have contention for bandwidth (aka lag...) weighted fair queue's another option but it takes a bit to set up
<cursor> anyone any good with wifi, since my upgrade to .10 i cant get it working
<Pelo> T70K5,  ok pay attention ,   when you get to the grub menu  select the frist entry and hit e for edit
<Gnea> AprilHare: alright, give bruenig's solution a shot
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: migh be exciting compiling kernel for kicks until things go wrong.. like shooting blanks
<AprilHare> Gnea, same thing even - broken installer
<bruenig> uh oh
<theremper> I didn't know that you could install kde stuff on gnome that there were completely diffrent
<AprilHare> Gnea, wouldn't the script be better then, just run it as root?
<david_J> penguin42: fstab perhaps
<T70K5> I don't have a menu
<Yaz> Does anyone know how I can get the size, shape and X,Y coordinates of a window?
<bruenig> AprilHare, do this: cd /tmp ; wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz ; tar xf install_flashplayer_9_linux.tar.gz ; sudo cp install_flashplayer_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ; rm -rf install_flashplayer_9_linux*
<T70K5> it says "Loading Grub Stage 1.5" or something like that, then it says "Error 17" and thats it.
<larson9999> theremper, of course you can.
<Yaz> T70K5: this happened to me this morning, download supergrub
<penguin42> david_J: All the CD drives are in there as noauto
<Ashfire908> kitofhawaii, uh in english?
<theremper> wont it break something
<T70K5> supergrub?
<Yaz> T70K5: boot to the supergrub cd and reinstall grub...via the command line instructions at the website
<larson9999> theremper, nope
<kitofhawaii> Ashfire908: how much bandwidth do you have/how much bandwidth are you trying to use?
<jughead> I am having issues with games (windowed or not) - the mouse pointer disappears!  How can I troubleshoot this?
<IndyGunFreak> theremper: no, it won't... like i said, it will install a bunch of KDE libs the first time yhou install a kDE app, then after that, you shouldn't need to install them again
<T70K5> ok, where can i find it?
<Pelo> T70K5,   select the root line and hit e for edit ,  change the root (hd*,*)  to the right address for your ubuntu partition,   in grub  (hdA,B) means  A for the drive , B for the partiton,   the numbering starts with 0 ,   after you are done,   hit enter to accept and B to boot that menu entry,  the change isn't permannet, you'll need to edig /boot/grub/menu.lst once you booted the os
<david_J> penguin42: prolly a hal or udev issue....
<loke> theremper, the applications will not properly integrate with your theme, and you might have some extra libraries...other than that it should work well.  I used kTorrent in Gnome.
<radio_gaga42> david_j:ubunto does not boot on my notebook(acpi), so i filed a bug on kernel.org, the guy from ibm then sent a patch for me to try
<Yaz> Pelo: he can't get to the menu
<Ashfire908> kitofhawaii, max speed i have seen is ~17 KB/s
<zzt32> error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<Yaz> T70K5: google supergrub
<zzt32> What the fuck do I do now
<penguin42> david_J: Yeh I reckon so - any ideas where to look?
<Yaz> T70K5: I don't know the exact website...it's a long url
<Gnea> !swearing | zzt32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swearing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<T70K5> ok, one second
<theremper> ok and it says amarok is for audio im looking for a player that can do both audio and video and auto update  library
<Ashfire908> kitofhawaii, wvdial/ifup sets it by default at 3.
<IndyGunFreak> theremper: on my Gnome Installs, I use kde apps Amarok for my Ipod, Ktorrent, and used to use Kopete
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, compiling a kernel isn't for everyone but it is someting the more hardcore user should try at least once I expect
<adamonline45> What's the command to restart my window manager?
<bruenig> adamonline45, what is your window manager
<zzt32> adamonline45: control-alt-backspace ?
<Pelo> T70K5,  if you need to speak to me, or anyone else, please use out nick in each line so we know , it's a busy channel
<theremper> cool. ubuntu gets better and better every day
<david_J> penguin42: google if your devices are right in the fstab.. Ubuntu uses UIIDS, so I'd make sure the fstab is right
<bruenig> ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x not just the window manager
<adamonline45> bruenig: KDE...
<penguin42> david_J: It's actually mounted them all OK
<AprilHare> ok. installed. haven't bothered to remove the package given it may be updated later and then will take over managing the plugin
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: well will do so once i get another hd it should be fun but not on the main hd
<Ashfire908> zzats, that's to restart the whole xorg server
<bruenig> adamonline45, so then the window manager is "kwin" iirc
<kitofhawaii> Ashfire908: eh for dialup hmm yah i can't really think of much that'd improve lag
<david_J> radio_gaga42: but just a cdrom device as device mapper?
<AprilHare> i find chatting here difficult due to my Australian English which allows for some words that are considered swearing in other forms of english :)
<adamonline45> bruenig: zzt32: No, that's the keyboard shortcut... My keyboard occasionally stops responding, so I'd like to create a shortcut so I can restart my WM using the mouse
<Ashfire908> kitofhawaii, ok then
<radio_gaga42> david_j:  don't understand anything
<kitofhawaii> Ashfire908: (assuming it's dialup, or is it DSL?)
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter,  you can compile it to a seperate partition,  in any case it is a good idea to have your /home folder on a sepreate partition anyway, that way you can reinstall the os as much as you like and keep your data and settings
<theremper> does amarok support video
<LiMaO> AprilHare: like which ones?
<lwizardl> I have a hfs+ partition mounted but it comes up as read only how can i make it read/write i have already tried chmod
<bruenig> adamonline45, ok so you want to restart x not your window manager?
#ubuntu 2007-12-09
<AprilHare> LiMaO, don't put me in trouble :)
<adamonline45> bruenig: I guess so :)  I thought those were the same thing...  Whatever <ctrl><alt><backspace> does :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo never thought of that
<kitofhawaii> Ashfire908: are you using PPP as in dialup, or PPP as in broadband?
<Sepheebear> lwizardl: check your logs, maybe the hfs partition isnt clean. thats why it comes RO
<Ashfire908> kitofhawaii, it's a dialup connection via a cell phone in "high-speed" data packet mode
<david_J> radio_gaga42: Ubuntu uses there own patches... So if you are using a vanilla kernel be wary that other stuff may not work..  Best bet is to get the source tree Ubuntu used and try to patch...
<Ashfire908> kitofhawaii, dialup
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter,  that's why they pay me the big bucks
<bruenig> adamonline45, killall X should do it
<david_J> radio_gaga42: if the patch works the just recompile it...
<LiMaO> AprilHare: i'm just curious. never thought there was this much different from aussie to american/british english :)
<lwizardl> Sepheebear, what log?
<adamonline45> bruenig: ty :)
<Ashfire908> kitofhawaii, gtg eat
<Sepheebear> lwizardl: /var/log/syslog  or /var/log/kern.log IIRC
<AprilHare> LiMaO, closer to british english
<kitofhawaii> Ashfire908: 17.8KB/sec's pretty fast for cell phone. that's 144kbps.  i think most cell phone dialups top out at ~168kbps
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: send me some plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<radio_gaga42> david_j: tried ubunto does not boot on my notebook, so i filed a bug on kernel.org, the guy from ibm hen sent a patch for me to try
<RainCT> hi
<LiMaO> AprilHare: i speak british english. even though i don't keep the accent =P
<david_J> radio_gaga42: Ugh joint #ugh and I'll try to explain...
<AprilHare> LiMaO,that is, from american english
<Sepheebear> lwizardl: i think even dmesg might have something in it too
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter,  you cna do that now if you want,  you just make a sperarte partition formated in ext3 , move  your /home folder to it and add an extra line in fstab to mount it
<radio_gaga42> david_j: thanks, will try
<neil__> Hey guys
<Ashfire908> kitofhawaii, i said ~17 KB/s. it's usally in the 16 KB/s range. if it gets to 17, it's like 17.0 or 17.1.
<AprilHare> LiMaO, ic - not in britain?
<LiMaO> AprilHare: btw, 'aussie' isn't considered to be a polite word, right?
<T70K5> dude
<LiMaO> AprilHare: actually i'm brazilian, thus in brazil ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: no i meant the bucks but thanx for the info
<AprilHare> LiMaO, aussie fine by me
<lwizardl> Sepheebear, nothing I guess I could log into windows and see if macdrive reports it as damaged
<T70K5> I'm on a live cd, I can't burn a disk
<Ashfire908> kitofhawaii, ok gtg.
<T70K5> supergrub
<kitofhawaii> Ashfire908: that's pretty typical. i think you're maxing out, if you want faster you have to go to EDGE or another high speed cell connection (ttyl have fun)
<IndyGunFreak> !sgd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sgd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RainCT> if the Desktop was moved into the trash (don't ask me how my mother achieved this XDD), how can it be brought back to ~/?   fo
<AprilHare> LiMaO, who told you aussie is bad?
<gordonjcp> RainCT: move it back out of the trash?
<theremper> I think kaffene will do the trick
<Yaz> T70K5: you can burn a CD under live cd...i did exactly this this morning
<theremper> thanks
<RainCT> gordonjcp: it goes back there :S
<T70K5> I have a usb jump drive
<Pelo> T70K5, if you want youcan put supergrub on a usb drive,  assuming you can boot from usb,    super grub cd is less then 50 megs
<gordonjcp> RainCT: it's important to remember that both Desktop and .Trash are just directoris
<perlsyntax> is ubuntu base on windows?
<RainCT> yes I know
<gordonjcp> RainCT: you might need to do it from the command line
<IndyGunFreak> perlsyntax: no
<T70K5> its like 3mb
 * bastid_raZor laughs
<lwizardl> perlsyntax, no based on unix
<Yaz> yeah, supergrub is 3MB
<Pelo> perlsyntax, no it is not ,  ubuntu is a linux distro
<perlsyntax> ok
<LiMaO> AprilHare: i don't remember who it was, but someone once told me it was a bad way to refer to australian people
<Sepheebear> lwizardl: yeah the only way i could fix an hfs partition was with the OS X version of fsck
<perlsyntax> i plan to get this for my mother for the hoildays.
<theremper> and linux is a unix clone
<RainCT> gordonjcp: I also tried with mv... but if I try to place a symlink there it goes back to the trash
<gordonjcp> theremper: no, it's a Unix work-a-like
<RainCT> strange..
<IndyGunFreak> perlsyntax: lol, its free you know
<gordonjcp> RainCT: weird
<perlsyntax> i know that
<AprilHare> LiMaO, the natives don't mind it :) it might depend on how it's pronounced though - the way an american says it gives me the (whoops nearly 'swore' again) :D
<Yaz> Does anyone know how I can get the size, shape and X,Y coordinates of a window?
<perlsyntax> does dell support good with ubuntu?
<Pelo> perlsyntax, ubuntu is based on linux the same way windows is based on dos ,  it's a different operating system with it's own set of applications ,  and unlike windows it is FREE
<theremper> ok ok. gordon your right
<T70K5> can someone guide me through this installation?
<kitofhawaii> perlsyntax: dell supports linspire
<lwizardl> Sepheebear, the only reason i need an hfs+ drive is for my 360 to playback wmv hd videos
<Yaz> T70K5: sure
<T70K5> putting this on a jump drive
<penguin42> Yaz: xwininfo
<genii> gordonjcp: Exactly... bsd is a unix clone, linux is a unix-like operating system
<Yaz> penguin42: thank you very much
<theremper> dell sells ubuntu laptops
<lwizardl> Sepheebear, stupid ms doesn't support ntfs on the 360 (their own product)
<loke> Perlsyntax, I don't advise pushing Linux onto an older family member.  It's difficult to adapt to a compeltely new environment to begin with, let alone when you'vce been used to Windows for decades.
<perlsyntax> i lookon the web site they support ubuntu and freedos.
<Pelo> T70K5, just unpack the ,iso , and copy it to the usb drive
<gordonjcp> loke: why not?
<T70K5> oh ok
<genii> lwizardl: What filesystem is it using then?
<T70K5> lol
<T70K5> hold on
<kitofhawaii> perlsyntax: actually..scratch that...dell supported it and then linspire told them not to use it anymore :)
<Sepheebear> lwizardl: a MS product uses hfs???? wow!
<gordonjcp> loke: there is no practical difference for most users
<Pelo> T70K5,  you may need to use gparted to make your usb drive a boot flag
<perlsyntax> my dad is upset becuase of the new windows that out.
<perlsyntax> hard to find xp.
<AprilHare> LiMaO, does everyone learn british english in brazil?
<genii> hmm
<lwizardl> genii, for playing back files from USB devices the drive must be either fat32 or hfs+
<bastid_raZor> loke perlsyntax Kubuntu may be an easier transition from windows to *buntu
<Yaz> vista is horrendous...
<Yaz> imo
<theremper> the new windows is why I switched
<Pelo> perlsyntax,  what do you mean hard to find xp ? just dl the ubuntu live cd and show it to him
<genii> lwizardl: Weirdness
<Yaz> same
<loke> gordon, it's hard to get used to.  Having to search for functional alternatives (like MSN, where no decent webcam support is offered).  Something as simple as fonts could confuse and bother some.
<perlsyntax> i use ubuntu and look and feel like windows.
<Pelo> perlsyntax, www.ubuntu.com
<gordonjcp> my Mum has absolutely no trouble using Ubuntu at all
<lwizardl> Yaz, Vista is the New Millenium Edition
<gordonjcp> loke: no, it's not
<LiMaO> AprilHare: nah. not a common thing. i myself studied it for 9 years in a british school
<Yaz> lwizardl: exactly
<T70K5> it says I don't have permission to write to my usb drive
<Yaz> lwizardl: i didn't think anything could top ME, but I was wrong
<T70K5> sorry I'm a linux newbie
<AprilHare> Yaz, microsoft windows vista is the operating system of choice for self flagellationists
<gordonjcp> loke: it's no harder to get used to than switching to a different make of car with the light switch on the other side
<loke> gordon, I disagree completely.  It would be more like switching from an automatic to a standard.
<Yaz> T70K5: you really should be able to burn a CD
<Qjimbo> hello
<lwizardl> Yaz, give it another 2-3 years and they will make something even worse
<gordonjcp> loke: rubbish
<Pelo> perlsyntax, the gui environnement of most computers today are pretty similar and familiar from one OS to another, differences are more under the hood then upfront
<T70K5> I would do that, but I can't eject the cd while I'm running an OS off of it
<Qjimbo> I have a question, I have ubuntu on my pc, connected through a crossover cable to this laptop which runs windows, I've enabled internet connection sharing on the windows machine
<loke> gordon: rubbish isn't a defense, you're avoiding what I said.  What don't you agree with?
<Yaz> T70K5: burn the CD, reboot, eject CD while it's booting, insert supergrub cd
<daxroc> Evening all
<kitofhawaii> i was under the impression from one of our last partner meetings microsoft's offering fulfillments for new vista owners to downgrade to xp now
<Qjimbo> how do I configure the linux machine to access websites
<Pelo> T70K5, don't burn,   unpack ,  right click , extract here
<gordonjcp> loke: my Mum's using Ubuntu with no problems at all, and she's so incredibly non-technical that I need to drive over to her house to reset breaker switches if they trip
<T70K5> I did that already
<Pelo> Qjimbo, what do you mean browsing website ?
<Qjimbo> as in, access the web
<Qjimbo> with dns and all that jazz
<gordonjcp> loke: it's not any harder to use for almost everything the average "older user" would do
<loke> gordon: everyone's different, some people will have an easier time of it.  Some, also, do more in-depth work requiring them to search for alternatives.
<adamonline45> gordonjcp: haha!  Good stuff 8)
<daxroc> got ubuntu installed on my new mac mini
<Pelo> T70K5,  jsut copy the files from the unpacked folder to the usb drive
 * daxroc jumps with joy 
<bastid_raZor> gordonjcp:: atleast if ubuntu has issues you won't have to drive over.. just ssh in
<Qjimbo> right now I can't even ping this laptop
<T70K5> I can't do that Pelo, it says I don't have permission
<gordonjcp> adamonline45: I kid you not, I've driven a 500-mile round trip to reset a breaker about half a dozen times now
<T70K5> how can I do it via terminal su?
<Yaz> gordonjcp: omfg
<gordonjcp> Yaz: my Mum is *very* non-technical
<Pelo> T70K5,  open the terminal , sudo tar /Desktop/filename  ( remember linux is case sensitive)
<Yaz> gordonjcp: I guess so! :)
<Pelo> T70K5,  which part don't you have permission for ?
<T70K5> r/w the usb drive
<genii> Faceoff :)
<gordonjcp> loke: admittedly she wasn't particularly used to Windows to begin with
<lwizardl> yes on linux desktop & Desktop are two completely different folders
<loke> gordon: my parents aren't very computer savvy either, and they couldn't get used to it.  Like I said, it's different for everyone.
<gordonjcp> loke: what's so hard to get used to?
<loke> gordon: my parents have been using Windows at home and at work as long as they've been using computers, so it's a big shock.
<T70K5> how can I copy the folder and paste it onto the usb drive as root in terminal?
<STcom> what would be an alternative video player to totem?
<Pelo> T70K5,   sudo cp /Desktop/foldername/* /mountpoint/usbdrive ( probabaly /media/"labelonthedesktp"
<gordonjcp> loke: hm
<lwizardl> ok i'm going to reboot into xp and test this hfs+ drive
<lwizardl> thanks for the help guys/gals
<T70K5> ok, h/o
<Pelo> T70K5,  what format is the usb drive ?
<T70K5> not sure
<T70K5> ntfs I think
<loke> gordon: codecs not installed by default, lack of a messenger with webcam, cameras not automatically downloading images, etc.
<kitofhawaii> loke: a big shock is buying a laptop with 1GB ram, booting up vista for the first time and seeing it's using 75% of physical memory :)
<loke> gordon: it's mostly the little things.
<UserUbuntu> hi, i need help!! im begginer in Linux.  I looking for a APT to install GCC, may any one help me?
<richo> need frontend for rar dvd movies. "package manager" cant see *.rar
<gordonjcp> loke: then you're using broken or obsolete things
<Espen_7> anyone have an idea why i can connect to internet trough my wireless router, but not see my router or LAN?
<gordonjcp> loke: if you plug a camera in, it just plain works
<Pelo> T70K5,  ok ntfs will be a problem ( a solvable one) try the command first , if it is not enough we'll tell you how to remount the ntfs driver for wriite access
<GIMP22> Does anyone know how would you have Linux execute a script on bootup?
<soothsayer> UserUbuntu: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Sepheebear> richo: you need to install the unrar package so fileroller can unrar them
<loke> gordon: Up until recently, my camera wouldn't funciton in Ubuntu.
<UserUbuntu> ok, i will try.
<loke> gordon: I have to mess with some modules and configs, not sure what actually got it to work
<gordonjcp> loke: if you try to do that with Windows, you've got to go and find a driver, update all the other drivers, install it, reboot a few times, run a virus scan, maybe find a few more updates for the driver, and then eventually it might let you get your pictures
<GIMP22> or does anyone know if there is a way to change consoles in init 1?
<kitofhawaii> GIMP22: depends on the script. what're you trying to execute?
<richo> Sepheebear: hmm ok so search for rar and fileroller in synaptic then?
<gordonjcp> loke: Windows is just too hard for normal users
<Pelo> GIMP22,  put a launcher for it in ~/.config/autostart
<loke> gordon: As a beginner, yes, but not for someone who's used to it.
<loke> gordon: my parents know how to run a virus scanner, all of that, out of habbit.
<Pelo> gordonjcp,  windows is just to hard "on" normal users
<Joachim_Joe> Can someone help me? I have just installed Unbunto, new to linux, trying to install nvidia drivers, and I get an error message I must be logged on as root. How do I do this?
<Sepheebear> richo: search "unrar" or in terminal "sudo aptitude install unrar"
<Joachim_Joe> using the sh command
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, install with sudo if you in command line
<Pelo> Joachim_Joe, run the command with sudo , ei   type  sudo command  in the terminal
<loke> sudo sh *.run
<Espen_7> joachim: sudo su
<gordonjcp> loke: my Mum doesn't know how to run a virus scanner, and shouldn't have to know
<richo> Sepheebear: yeah but how to make fileroller use it ?
<UserUbuntu> <soothsayer> i'm downloading, thank you!
<enigmata> Schalk?
<GIMP22> kitohawaii, I want to run some benchmarks in init 1 for a Xen VMM (so I don't want to have extra stuff running in init 3 +) so I want the VM to boot up execute the benchmark. But under init1 I can't ssh into the VM
<GIMP22> Pelo, thanks
<AprilHare> is there a virus checker for ubuntu?
<AprilHare> cause there should be at this rate.
<T70K5> Pelo
<Sepheebear> richo: once installed file-roller "automagically" uses it
<gordonjcp> loke: with Ubuntu it's simple, I told her "If you see a little orange and white flower thing in the top right, click it and put your password in, then go make a cup of tea"
<Joachim_Joe> soldats, pelo, thanks.. I am in the terminal. I just type sudo
<Sepheebear> just reopen fileroller
<gordonjcp> AprilHare: why?
<Pelo> AprilHare, several,  clamav is a native one but you can also get a linux version of avast from their seite
<richo> Sepheebear: wow impressive
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, yes, i hope you figure it out
<loke> gordon: I understand what you're saying.  I'm not syaing Windows is easier for everyone, I'm saying it's easier to CONTINUE with it once you've been learning it for years.
<gordonjcp> AprilHare: it's useful if you're scanning mail for Windows clients
<Pelo> T70K5, hmm yessss ?
<gordonjcp> loke: it depends
<AprilHare> true
<loke> gordon: I don't think it depends at all.
<GIMP22> Pelo, I'm also trying to do this under root. Would I just create an autostart directory in /root/.config  and place my script in there?
<gordonjcp> loke: as soon as you switch Windows versions, the game changes completely
<T70K5> I need that command again... Desktop/super_grub_disk_0.9763.iso_FILES is the folder and /media/disk-3 is the jump drive
<AprilHare> however its only a matter of time i suppose before linux gets viruses
<loke> gordon: the basics are there.
<gordonjcp> AprilHare: nope
<stunatra> Windows is nothing but a pain in the ass.
<loke> gordon: the foundation is consistent in its inconsistencies. ;)
<Joachim_Joe> soldats, ok it is telling me the different ways of using sudo
<adac2> can I somehow free ram memory manually?
<Yaz> windows is great for gaming
<Qjimbo> shared network connections certainly are
<kitofhawaii> GIMP22: xen...i dunno i'm sorry, i haven't used it yet, so i'll have to defer to someone else (sticks to vmware in general)
<gordonjcp> loke: the basics are just the same as the basics of any GUI desktop though
<Joachim_Joe> I have the nvida file in the home directory
<loke> gordon: Windows is easy when used out of habit, but to expect them to re-learn everything they know is asking a lot.
<Pelo> GIMP22,  I don,t know if there is such a folder,  but you can probabaly add the script or a link to it in the init.d stuff , but I'm not leet enough to talk you throught that
<gordonjcp> loke: but if they change to a different version of Windows, they'll have to re-learn everything from scratch anyway
<Yaz> windows is the best gaming platform out there...all the consoles dont even come close
<adac2> Yaz: yea because they bought all companies to produce their games in directx
<T70K5> man..
<Pelo> T70K5,  you called earlier ?
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, this may hepl you it says dapper but all the commands should work
<T70K5> yes
<Yaz> adac2: yeah
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<GIMP22> kitofhawaii, thanks I'm not using VMWare because oprofile can't do much in terms of VMWare (I have to switch between Dom0 and DomU but can't do this in init1 since it doesn't support multiple consoles)
<Pelo> T70K5, well ? what is up ?
<GIMP22> thanks Pelo
<loke> gordon: it's not an immediate shock, it's a progressing thing that comes with time.  You're still using the same apps, just newer versions.
<T70K5> (12:16:22 AM) T70K5: I need that command again... Desktop/super_grub_disk_0.9763.iso_FILES is the folder and /media/disk-3 is the jump drive
<T70K5> (12:16:22 AM) T70K5: I need that command again... Desktop/super_grub_disk_0.9763.iso_FILES is the folder and /media/disk-3 is the jump drive
<Yaz> adac2: and i love gaming, and i think consoles stink
<stunatra> Yaz, that is because the games are MADE for Windows.
<T70K5> sorry
<GIMP22> Pelo, any chance you know the location of init.d?
<Yaz> i know...which is why it's great for gaming
<Yaz> :D
<Pelo> T70K5,  hold on
<gordonjcp> AprilHare: there aren't any viruses for Linux, and it's unlikely that there will ever be a practical virus with the same impact as *any* Windows virus
<T70K5> ok, thanks
<qzio> hey! is there anyone more then me who has a broken firebug?
<soldats> GIMP22, init.d is in /etc
<richo> Sepheebear: Archive type not supported.  NOT supprises... synaptik and unrar free version installed.
<GIMP22> thanks
<adac2> Yaz: yea smae here
<adac2> *same
<richo> Sepheebear: *synaptic
<enigmata> Can anyone help with sound drivers in Gutsy?
<Joachim_Joe> soldats, when you message me I keep seeing a yellow border around my name, do you send your message just to me or what does that mean? Thanks, looking into it
<Pelo> T70K5,  sudo cp /Desktop/super_grub_disk_0.9763.iso_FILES/* /media/disk-3
<Pelo> T70K5,  that should be it , assuming you can write to the drive
<gordonjcp> Joachim_Joe: gratuitous highlight
<loke> gordon: there are viruses for linux, just not any that can spread on their own.  You'd have to physically initiate it with super user priveleges.  But, in essence, it is a virus.
<kitofhawaii> GIMP22: well i'm with you on that. we're looking at xen since citrix purchased it (we're a citrix partner so we have to ultimately know it inside and out)
<gordonjcp> loke: not really
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, it means your name or the text will be highlighted everyone else can see it as well bu it makes it easier for you to spot
<Joachim_Joe>  gratuitous highlight
<Sepheebear> richo: unrar is in the Universe repository. if youre in synaptic, you'll have to go into preferences and enable universe
<gordonjcp> loke: it doesn't exhibit viral behaviour
<AlReece45> I installed Ubuntu 7.10, it has yet to become usable. After startup (the ubuntu logo with the progress bar) where there should be a login screen, there is a blank screen.
<loke> gordon: and by that you mean...?
<gordonjcp> Joachim_Joe: if I start a sentence with your name, it will highlight in your IRC window
<kbrooks> ping
<Joachim_Joe> oh so when you type my name it will highlight it
<Pelo> AlReece45, waht is your video card ?
<soldats> yes
<gordonjcp> loke: well, it can't spread by itself, or alter other files to help itself spread
<richo> Sepheebear: worked through terminal. thx
<GIMP22> kitohawaii, good luck I'm using an older version and haven't done much more than the benchmarking stuff. Seems neat but doesn't have half the bells and whistles VMWare does.
<Joachim_Joe> :) how nice, I did not see this IRC before and used it alot before
<gordonjcp> loke: you could potentially do some sort of scripting worm
<kbrooks> if you were working for yourself and asked in here, would you use 'we' or 'I'?
<adac2> so again: is there a program that can free ram memory?
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, type a few characteers of a name and press "tab" key and it should auto complete
<AprilHare> gordonjcp, never say never wrt virii
<AlReece45> Pelo: nvidia geforce go 6100 afaik
<silent> viri aren't as verile on linux cause verbose verification validates various administrative commands
<richo> Sepheebear: worked through terminal. thx. Dont know why synaptic version of it didnt do the trick. i know about multiverse etc.
<T70K5> cp: cannot stat `super_grub_disk_0.9673.iso/*': Not a directory
<Pelo> kbrooks,  we if you are royalty
<Joachim_Joe> soldats: IS THIS A NEW irc feature or just of this server?
<Joachim_Joe> soldats: nice :)
<kbrooks> Pelo, are what?
<Yaz> Joachim_Joe: always been there
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, its donr this for a long time
<loke> gordon: with super user permissions, you cold easily write a script that functions such as a virus.
<kitofhawaii> GIMP22: true that...:) $1000 for an enterprise xen license vs $5750 for an ESX enterprise license does make xen look very appealing :-D
<gordonjcp> AprilHare: it's basically too difficult - the reason Windows has so many viruses are purely because of design decisions in Windows
<loke> could*, rather.
<gordonjcp> loke: that's what I just said ;-)
<gordonjcp> loke: you *could*
<GIMP22> kitohawaii, hopefully VMWare will still win out. I have VMWare shares :-D
<richo> Sepheebear: xarchiver installed also now. works there also.
<Sepheebear> richo: havent used synaptic in a while but IIRC you could just search unrar by package name
<T70K5> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/disk-3/super_grub_disk_0.9673.iso': Read-only file system
<gordonjcp> loke: one vector would be a malicious Makefile
<Pelo> AlReece45,  reboot your comp,  from the boot menu select the recovery mode then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   when asked select the vesa driver  , for everthing else, if y ou donT, know for sure use the provided defaults or donT' put anything in
<Pelo> kbrooks, never mind
<soulrider_> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<richo> Sepheebear: yeah and i found but that one didnt do the trick strangley.
<loke> gordon: so, as I said, in essence, there are viruses for linux, they just don't work as intended.
<nyoro> !nvidia
<T70K5> man this sucks
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitofhawaii> GIMP22: lol vmware's not going anywhere...definitely not. next shareholder meeting tell them to fix their darn flexnet licensing so it works right :-D
<richo> Sepheebear: but through terminal it worked?!  also xarchiver looks ok so now i have 2 options to do it ;) thx alot
<Joachim_Joe> soldats: :) I see. BTW, followed the manual, getting the message: nvidia-glx is not available or is missing from the package.
<Pelo> T70K5,do you have some free space on this comp ?
<Joachim_Joe> soldats: should it be included with Ubunto?
<GIMP22> kitohawaii, I'll be sure to do that :-)
<T70K5> yes, quite a bit
<AprilHare> gordonjcp, imho it may be due to the ubiquity of windows that so many virii exist for it
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, i think it should try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Fezzler> What multimedia pc-tv cards work with Ubuntu?
<Joachim_Joe> soldats: one more question: I have an intel64 pc, but am using the 32-bit version, would it be better to install the 64bit version?
<gordonjcp> AprilHare: nope
<Sepheebear> richo: that is strange but i use aptitude to manage and for some reason installs are much simpler
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<Fezzler> I want to watch tv and edit video on my Ubuntu PC
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, you "should" be fine but the 64 bit may be better choice
<Qjimbo> come on
<gordonjcp> AprilHare: that helps, but the fact that Windows is designed to basically be wide open to anyone who wants to exploit it is the major thing
<Qjimbo> someone must've used a crossover cable with ubuntu
<Qjimbo> heeeelp =(
<richo> Sepheebear: ok ill try to remember that. thx again. saved ALOT of time ;)
<Pelo> T70K5,  ok   resize your / partiton, make a new ext3 partiton from the freespace, copy your /home folder to it , the reinstall ubuntu ,  when you get to the partiton selection section , use manual and tell the installer where to find your /home folder
<ivx> hello all, i'm having a problem. I install dnsmasq and modified the config so what when i go to "intranet" it will take to a local web server, when i do dig intranet it comes up right, but then when i try to do it in firefox it does a google search for it, how can i turn that off so it sends the dns request and does it like a website
<gordonjcp> AprilHare: no version of Windows can be adequately secured
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: what about a crossover cable?
<akincer> Having trouble playing DVDs. Totem is giving "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" GXine gives " Error reading NAV packet." Anyone else seen these errors?
<AprilHare> gordonjcp, that makes it easier :)
<gordonjcp> Qjimbo: plug the crossover cable into each PC
<Qjimbo> I have done
<Joachim_Joe> soldats: that means reinstalling everything right?
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: you set an ip on both sides?
<gordonjcp> that should be you, then
<Joachim_Joe> soldats: package nvidia has no installation candiate.
<nubuntu> hola!
<Qjimbo> what settins do I do on the linux box?
<AprilHare> akincer, half the known universe may have - you need libdvdcss to play most dvds
 * Pelo will only answer questions he has knowledge about , which isn'T much 
<T70K5> I just tried reinstalling it
<gordonjcp> kitofhawaii: it should set a 169.x.x.x IP addy by default
<Qjimbo> the windows one has configured itself to 192.168.0.1
<soldats> !nvidia | Joachim_Joe
<ubotu> Joachim_Joe: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<T70K5> but I still can't boot it
<gordonjcp> Qjimbo: ok
<akincer> AprilHare: I've _got_ libdvdcss installed
<gordonjcp> Qjimbo: set the Linux one to a free address in the same range as the Windows one
<Pelo> T70K5, are you installing ubjntu on the same hdd as your vista install or on an other one ?
<Qjimbo> right
<akincer> it's part of restricted extras which I have
<T70K5> same hdd
<AprilHare> hmmmmmm
<AprilHare> akincer, can't help you then :)
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: qjimbo: 192.168.0.1...that's a bit odd. are you running internet sharing on the xp box?
<Pelo> T70K5, hmmm, cna you still boot vista ?
<T70K5> no
<akincer> Mplayer will play this disk, but the audio and video are WAY out of sync
<Joachim_Joe> soldats: huh did I spell nvidia wrong?
<Joachim_Joe> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<soldats> maybe
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: if you're running internet sharing, just plug the crossover cable in then "sudo dhclient <yourinterface>" it'll pick up an address from the xp box
<Qjimbo> yeah I'm talking to you from an XP laptop that I'm borrowing
<Pelo> can you get to another computer and ask a freind to dl and burn the supergrub iso ?
<Joachim_Joe> ubotu, soldats: info coming up
<Qjimbo> oh cool
<T70K5> not right now, no
<DrUnKnMuNkY1> hey everyone. my dsl connection seems to be dropping randomly about 5-6 times a day which is starting to get pretty annoying. does anyone know of any way to keep this from dropping?
<techno-wi1> Quick question. I have two sata drives that were previously formatted ntfs in a fake raid0. I have disabled them as raid in the bios and want to set them up as software raid in linux. Installed ubuntu on a 3rd drive. When I run fdisk -l I don't see the two other drives. Any other command available to find them?
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, you dont need to respond to ubotu because it is a bot
<Joachim_Joe> ubotu: you are a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are a bot? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<richo> Sepheebear: time to sleep. thx for tip about aptitude and for solving my rar problems ;) ciao
<Joachim_Joe> LMAO
<Qjimbo> hmmm
<Qjimbo> says "no such device"
<Joachim_Joe> <<< ... learning
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: i gather from the 192.168.0.1 that's what you got at least, 192.168.0.1 is typically what windows assigns itself when internet sharing's enabled
<Qjimbo> yeah
<ivx> techno-wil did you try it sudoed
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: <yourdevice> is like "sudo dhclient eth0"
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: or whatever the interface's name is...
<enigmata> hehehe
<Qjimbo> oo here we go
<techno-wi1> yes, sudo fdisk l
<Pelo> T70K5, I'M out of ideas atm,  you might want to give the forum a saerch , I know there were some issues dualbooting vista when it came out , maybe some of the answers about that might help with your current situation
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: "ifconfig" will give you a list of interfaces
<Qjimbo> it's doing something
<Qjimbo> DHCPDISCOVER
<T70K5> It's ok Pelo, I greatly appreciate the help
<Qjimbo> hmm no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<Qjimbo> very odd
<techno-wi1> maybe they aren't showing up because they are formatted ntfs?
<Pelo> later foks , I need a break to recover from my most recent failure
<gordonjcp> Qjimbo: you probably aren't running a DHCP server on your Windows box
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: you getting a light on your ubuntu's network card?
<Qjimbo> yeah the light is on
<gordonjcp> Qjimbo: so the lack of DHCP isn't surprising me
<echosystm> is anyone able to help me share my internet?
<Yaz> T70K5: I was afk, were you not able to do it?
<Qjimbo> hmm
<T70K5> no
<Qjimbo> I thought with crossover dhcp wasn't needed
<kitofhawaii> gordonjcp: it sound like he is...from the config it sounds like he's running internet sharing on xp (which runs dhcp)
<Yaz> T70K5: where are you in the process?
<T70K5> can you help via Yahoo?
<gordonjcp> Qjimbo: crossover doesn't make a difference
<Qjimbo> right
<ivx> techno-wil that doesn't mattor they must be unplugged or something
<blade> hi there
<T70K5> the same place I started
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: oh...yah, you have to run dhcp...
<gordonjcp> Qjimbo: all that does is remove the need for a hub
<echosystm> i want my xubuntu computer to share it's ath0 interface, via eth0 to my windows computer
<akincer> AprilHare: OMG. I fixed it. Wanna know what it was?
<Yaz> I have google talk T70K5
<echosystm> are there any gui tools i can do this with?
 * T70K5 @yahoo
<Qjimbo> yeah but I thought XP internet connection sharing had dhcp
<Qjimbo> hmm
<AprilHare> question: i am unsure what graphics card i have in my pc. i have a nvidia motherboard. i typed 'lspci | grep -i nvidia' and got lots of information back including '03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)' - does this mean i have a geforce4 card and can i install specific graphics drivers for it?
<gordonjcp> Qjimbo: are you trying to share your internet connection between your Windows PC and your Ubuntu PC?
<AprilHare> akincer, yes. yes i do. :)
<soothsayer> echosystm: firestarter
 * akincer bangs his head on his desk
<Qjimbo> gordon: yes
<echosystm> thanks soothsayer
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: it should...if you selected the defaults for setting up internet sharing, it should
<akincer> AprilHare: Fingerprints on the disk
<Qjimbo> hmm
<gordonjcp> akincer: yes, and yes
<Joachim_Joe> soldats: the nvidia site says IJ ust need to type: sh nvidia-linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<gordonjcp> AprilHare: yes, and yes
<Fezzler> Qjimbo: Samba the solution?
<gordonjcp> akincer: mistab, sorry
<akincer> np
<gordonjcp> Joachim_Joe: don't do that
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, hmm that should work then id try it if i was you
<gordonjcp> !nvidia > Joachim_Joe
<Qjimbo> ah! I found more options!
<gordonjcp> Joachim_Joe: read what the bot just told you ;-)
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: do you have a light on your ubuntu's network card? (confirming the crossover cable's working)
<Qjimbo> on the windows box
<akincer> Fingerprints on a DVD will get you every time
<AprilHare> akincer, lol
<AprilHare> gordonjcp, hints? :)
<Joachim_Joe> gordonjcp: trying to, a little hard.
<kitofhawaii> Qjimbo: yah make sure it's set to provide dhcp services on the interface running internet sharing, and NAT
<akincer> I've installed 4 or 5 video players trying to work it out. geez
<gordonjcp> !nvidia > AprilHare
<Joachim_Joe> gordonjcp: the site says something else
<gordonjcp> AprilHare: read what the bot told you
<kritzstapf> hi, when i try to get images from my canon digital ixus 30, gnome-volume-manager-gthumb gives me that multiple "identify camera" request failed.. how to fix this?
<gordonjcp> Joachim_Joe: Ubuntu has a fairly specific way of installing the binary drivers
<AprilHare> gordonjcp the bot spoke not
<swhalen>  is there a way to turn an existing install into an OEM? i did not know it existed until it was too late :(
<oscar_> hi all maybe somebody can help me with the setting for a external monitor with twinview
<Qjimbo> hmm still no joy
<zloog> Hi. Does anyone know the name of the program that lets you launch a terminal prog as a transparent, backround window on X? I'm trying to find a way to keep an eye on the hellanzb daemon...
<AprilHare> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AprilHare> yay
<AprilHare> for me! ;)
<Joachim_Joe> gotcha
<enigmata> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<kitofhawaii> dhclient you tried doing the dhclient again after enabling dhcp/nat?
<oscar_> once the configuration is done, i get like main screen the external monitor
<Joachim_Joe> gordonjcp: does this mean, it's a complicated thing?
<kitofhawaii> err
<swhalen> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<LiMaO> i just with ubuntu was fast like debian, looked beautiful and polished as opensuse.. that would be sooo awesome =P
<enigmata> !2girls1cup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2girls1cup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AprilHare> enigmata, i just was getting information from the bot that's all
<gordonjcp> kritzstapf: does the camera work like a USB drive?
<oscar_> i mean the login screen is coming in the external monitor and not in the laptop screen
<gordonjcp> enigmata: behave
<enigmata> !jok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akorn> Does anybody know why at the login screen i still have that crazy-fast drumbeat sound when it loads up, even though i've disabled all system sounds? Anybody know where it's located so maybe i can just delete the sound? Ubutnu 7.10...
<enigmata> *joke
<AlReece45> Pelo: I tried what you said, setting the xorg driver to vesa, and that didn't solve the problem. However, if I start it manually in rescue mode, /etc/init.d/gdm start it starts up (it does it with the nv driver as well). The problem seems to only occur when starting gdm automatically (or at least not manually in rescue mode)
<gordonjcp> enigmata: some poor sod is going to google for that now
<gordonjcp> enigmata: I hope you're pleased with yourslef
<oscar_> which twinview setting does the main and secondary screen?
<enigmata> Here I'll hep them out http://www.2girls1cup.com
<AprilHare> all hail the google oracle
<enigmata> Seriously guys, I need help from someone who really knows a thing or two about the audio drivers in Gutsy.
<sam_> can anyone tell me how to use remote desktop?
<infinitycircuit> enigmata, you will not get help if you are immature
<gordonjcp> enigmata: seriously, don't do that
<Yaz> ughhh
<kritzstapf> gordonjcp: no its PTP, i solved it with moving canon.* out of the libgphoto directory now :)
<Yaz> !!
<soldats> sam_, vncviewer
<Fezzler> sick
<enigmata> Take a jk, i'm not being a troll here, just need help with a sound driver.
<Yaz> I should have known
<gordonjcp> kritzstapf: solved it then?
<kitofhawaii> AprilHare: you know...half my consulting business has to do with googling fixes for clients :) of course they think i'm a genius while i'm mostly just good with a search engine these days :-D
<kritzstapf> yes
<gordonjcp> enigmata: well don't paste links to shock sites, then
<enigmata> It's been days without my audio... Sorry, I need a little entertainment.
<Joachim_Joe> gordonjcp: I tried something else, I opened the Restricted Drivers window
<fyksen> Hey, I have mic problems. I new to ubuntu, and I wondered if sombody could help me? : )
<soldats> enigmata, do you have alsao
<soldats> alsa
<Joachim_Joe> gordonjcp: I see my driver is not enabled, when I enable it, it says: the sfotware soruce nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<AprilHare> kitofhawaii, naturally the true power of the google oracle must be wielded by those who know how to use her power correctly :D
<gordonjcp> Joachim_Joe: hm
<JimmyHollghan> hello mans
<lovedeatm> Gnea, it worked thanks (iceman)
<Fezzler> how do you report someone to the sysop?
<lovedeatm> i have a printer question can someone help me
<JimmyHollghan> i wanna kill everybody,
<gordonjcp> Joachim_Joe: check the repos are enabled for it
<sam_> ok let me check if vnc viewer is available or not in packages
<fyksen> Hey, I have mic problems. I new to ubuntu, and I wondered if sombody could help me? : )
<gordonjcp> enigmata: what exactly is happening with your audio
<gordonjcp> ?
<nyoro> Why is it that when i change the driver in the screen and graphics preferences window that the changes are not relected in the graphics card tab? I try to change it to nvidia, but it keeps going back to vesa.
<AprilHare> grrrr "The software source for the package   nvidia-glx is not enabled."
<gordonjcp> Fezzler: why?
<T70K5> this really sucks
<Joachim_Joe> gordonjcp: my laptop has two graphic cards, I think it's using the intel and that's why I can't enable the nvidia
<gordonjcp> Joachim_Joe: that would do it
<AprilHare> what exactly *is* the source?
<Joachim_Joe> gordonjcp: disabled it, not rebooting
<enigmata> soldats, Yes, ALSAmixer is up and running. There is absolutely NO sound what so ever. I have sound with my dual boot Vista sector, but NONE with Vista
<enigmata> *gutsy, not Vista
<gordonjcp> enigmata: channels unmuted?
<lovedeatm> srry so yah um anybody ready to help me with a printer issue..i need a driver for an hp deskjet 830C and 832C
<Joachim_Joe> soldats: :) Thanks for your help 2nite. Bye bye.
<enigmata> gordonjcp, please explain.
<gordonjcp> !printing > lovedeatm
<AprilHare> grrrr why can't i install nvidia-glx?
<gordonjcp> lovedeatm: read what the bot just told you
<sam_> i am using ubuntu 7.10 which package can i use for remoted desktop?
<AprilHare> silly machine
<sam_> and how to use?
<fyksen> Hey, I cant get my mic to work, I wondered if somebodu could help me?
<Joachim_Joe> Is there a way to connect to a windows remote desktop session with Ubunto?
<gordonjcp> enigmata: check in alsamixer that you haven't got the channel you want to hear muted
<lovedeatm> i did that already it didnt tell me where to get the drivers @
<david_J> fyksen: is it muted/
<lovedeatm> that was the first thing i did
<jplever> Firefox leaked everywhere and now my system hangs and the hard drive clicks when I do anything, does anyone know a way I can clean up my system?
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, the terminal server client in the menu
<Jangari> how do i install a program from a .bin file?
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, no problem at all
<loke> jplever: the problem you're describing is unreleated to firefox.
<gordonjcp> Joachim_Joe: What exactly are you trying to do?
<gordonjcp> Joachim_Joe: disregard, mis-tab
<gordonjcp> Jangari: What exactly are you trying to do?
<enigmata> gordonjcp, Mic is mm, IEC958 is mm, and Caller ID is mm.
<kitofhawaii> lovedeatm: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html
<soldats> enigmata, run in terminal alsamixer and turn "EVERYTHING" up
<gordonjcp> enigmata: that seems reasonable
<gordonjcp> enigmata: do you get any sound from anything?
<Joachim_Joe> gordonjcp: just wondering if it were possible to connect to a MS Remote Dekstop session
<enigmata> It's already done. FULL BLAST
<gordonjcp> Joachim_Joe: probably, but I've never done it
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, yes you can do it using vncviewer
<STcom> Here I sit, attempting to simply watch The Boondock Saints, yet neither Totem nor VLC will play it
<gordonjcp> Joachim_Joe: and I don't have anything with Windows to test it with
<STcom> suggestions?
<Yaz> T70K5: Are you there?
<sam_> where is vnc viewer soldats?
<T70K5> yes
<sam_> i can see all the other packages
<Yaz> T70K5: Do you have google talk?
<Joachim_Joe> gordonjcp, it is possible.. there is a terminal server client
<T70K5> no
<jplever> loke: is there any way to get things working again?
<Joachim_Joe> ashfire098: cool
<T70K5> I have Yahoo, and MSN
<Joachim_Joe> soldats: have a good weekend :)
<enigmata> sam_, check ubuntu forums, they have a 4 step tutorial that works great
<Yaz> T70K5: If you install google talk I'll help you out.
<loke> jplever: if your hard drive is clicking then it's likely on its way out.
<sam_> oh great
<kitofhawaii> Joachim_Joe: i use the terminal services client to connect to windows boxes
<Yaz> T70K5: Or I'll just help ou here
<soldats> Joachim_Joe, you too
<T70K5> let me get it real fast
<soldats> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Remote_Desktop_Sharing.2FDuplication_via_VNC
<kitofhawaii> Joachim_Joe: be aware do not use 1) compiz fusion and 2) ts client in full screen mode at the same time (lest you have a kernel panic)
<sam_> guys one more question ... 3 of my ntfs partitions are not mounted automatically
<sam_> everytime i restart i have to double click and then type my password
<Joachim_Joe> kitofhawaii: okay
<loke> sam_: you'll have to add them to /etc/fstab
<soldats> sam_, they need to be set in /etc/fstab
<Joachim_Joe> Hmm, well my Nvidia card is still not enabled...
<Joachim_Joe> It's listed but it won't enable
<sam_> i dont know how the other 3 ntfs partitons are mounted automatically
<Iggz> Hi, all - having one of those days, can you tell me which directory firefox can be found in please?
<sam_> i didnt do anything with fstab at all for the other 3 partitions..
<bruenig> Iggz, dpkg -L firefox
<loke> sam_: they must be in your /etc/fstab, somehow.
<kitofhawaii> Iggz: /usr/lib/firefox
<loke> sam_: in the terminal, type this: cat /etc/fstab
<sam_> ok wait  loke
<Iggz> Bruenig thank you
<loke> sam_: and see if there's anything related to your ntfs drives
<Joachim_Joe> nvidia-glx-new is not enabled...
<Joachim_Joe> what does that even mean?=
<T70K5> Yaz, are you there?
<sam_> i have all the drives there
<Iggz> Kitofhawali Thank you
<sam_> loke...i can see all the drives
<T70K5> guess not
<T70K5> lol
<sam_> but i see only 3 drives on my desktop
<oscar_> please somebody know why im getting my desktop and icons in the external monitor configurate with twinview instead that in th laptop screen?
<loke> same_: their mount points, you can see them as well?
<FaTFigueroA> cfg
<sam_> iyes
<loke> sam_*
<sam_> u r right
<sam_> i can see the mountpoints
<AprilHare> bbl need to reboot
<daedr1> test
<Yaz> test
<loke> sam_: well...then they're mounted, and the problem is that they're not displaying on your desktop.
<T70K5> wb Yaz, can you just help me here?
<Yaz> got booted
<sam_> yes
<sam_> exactly
<sam_> they are not displayed on desktop
<sam_> u r right
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: I think.... mounts in media appear on the desktop...
<sam_> so what should i do?
<loke> sam_: My appologies, for I don't know how to correct that.  There MIGHT be something in gconf-editor.
<sam_> oh
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, where do you see that
<Yaz> T70K5: You're booted to the live CD, right?
<T70K5> yes
<sam_> yes jack only 3 of the drives are appearing strangely
<sam_> other 3 are are not displayed
<sam_> but i see all drives in fstab
<Yaz> T70K5: put my nick in front of your replies so that it's easier on my eyes, ok?
<T70K5> Yaz: ok.
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908, in the Restricted Drivers GUI I see my NVIDIA graphics card (7400) and status says. Not displayed... when I enable it, after all the warnings it says: The software soruce for the package nvidia-gl-new is not enabled.
<daedr1> .
<sam_> guys ? do u know which video card is best for linux?
<sam_> and also wireless card
<Yaz> T70K5: Were you able to burn supergrub to a cd?
<loke> sam_: All nVidia cards will work flawlessly.  ATi works well, but is known to have issues.
<sam_> yes loke
<T70K5> no, the live cd won't eject
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe: you need to enable the repository.
<sam_> i have ATI ...and i have loads of issues with them
<Yaz> sam_: my nvidia rocks
<sam_> what is the model ? YAz
<Yaz> T70K5: reboot the machine...while it is rebooting, eject the cd
<kitofhawaii> loke: flawlessly...;-)
<sam_> i am planning to buy nvidia 8600 GT 256 mb
<Yaz> sam_: pny geforce 8500 512 gt
<T70K5> ok
<loke> kitofhawa: Flawlessly, until you want to install the proper drivers. ;)
<T70K5> brb
<Yaz> sam_: nothing special
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe: in the menu: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<kitofhawaii> sam_: the saying is "get nvidia or the penguin gets it"
<sam_> hahaha kito ...i enjoyed that
<loke> sam_: I own an 8600GT.  No issues that I've found.
<sam_> great loke.. then i will go ahead and buy it
<vladtzu> What line would I need to add to fstab to mount an ext3 partition at /dev/sdb1 to /home/josh/data  ?
<sam_> my ubuntu 7.10 works well with my ATI x1400
<loke> sam_: I hope you enjoy it.  However, if you have use for it, and can afford it, I suggest the 8800GT.  It has the best performance to price ratio.
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908, thanks that helped
<sam_> oh
<AprilHare> re
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe: in the tab "Ubuntu Software", what checkmark boxeds are checked under "Downloadable form the Internet"?
<kitofhawaii> sam_: most people have best luck with atheros chipset wifi cards, since there's good support (madwifi)
<AprilHare> i'm surprised what a difference this nvidia driver has made
<sam_> i didnt use 8600 GT i am just taking expert advice
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908... and during install some files were nto installed, it made a log file, where would I find this?
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, oh you already enabled it?
<AprilHare> armagetron advanced still looks crap though
<AprilHare> not sure why
<sam_> atheros wifi?
<sam_> ok
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, when did you get that message?
<sam_> do u know which model of aethros ?
<AprilHare> the room background isn't present
<sam_> so that I can be precise when i order
<reallyjoel> Shoudln't new HDD's be listed in /media automatically?
<AlReece45> Okay: After fresh (or near fresh) install, when gdm is supposed to start, the computer sortof blanks out. The screen is black, I have already tried changing the driver from nv to vesa, but that did not solve the problem. In recovery mode, I am able to start gdm manually `/etc/init.d/gdm start` and it comes up correctly for both drivers, it only seems to not work when starting up normally.
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, one sec. i need to restart compiz i think.
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908, I can't rembember.. something about software updates. I think it's because my notebook was not connected to the Internet.
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908, ok
<AprilHare> bbl
<kitofhawaii> sam_: atheros is a chipset...they only make the chip. manufacturers put them in the cards
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, I installed kde through synaptic. Where is the button I press to switch from gnome to kde pls?
<loke> sam_: You'll want to look at any wireless cards and verify that they have the atheros chipset.
<cafuego> Logout, choose 'KDE' on the login window, then login.
<kelsin> RootyRootRootWoo: at the login screen you change your "session" to kde
<RootyRootRootWoo> thanks both / logging out
<sam_> loke .. u r right
<loke> sam_: kitofhawa is the one who is right, I'm just re-inforcing his/her point. =]
<sam_> when i bought this dell inspiron 6400 in the beginning of this year i didnt look much as it was necessary for my education i had to buy urgently but now i am just taking time before i can fix
<loke> sam_: Patiently researching compatible hardware is a good idea.
<reallyjoel> Shoudln't new HDD's be listed in /media automatically?
<sam_> yes
<sam_> especially if it has to work with linux
<sam_> research is important
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, then that means whatever that was installing didn't because it couldn't download the package. there should be no issue, as it was in the downloading phase and shouldn't of done anything wrong.
<sam_> that is how i came across sabayon also
<soldats> reallyjoel, they need to be mounted in order to see them in /media
<kitofhawaii> sam_: http://www.atheros.com/news/Retail.html check out the cards there but confirm the one you get has an atheros chipset (check revision etc) before you get it
<sam_> yes let me check it
<reallyjoel> soldats, how do i mount?
<sam_> which one are u using kito?
<soldats> reallyjoel, right click on drive and choose mount
<pgdx> Need help: I'm trying to make my own install cd based on the Ubuntu 7.10 server. I followed a manual on the net, but there is no such file as ./casper/squashfs.filesystem. Doesn't the server CD have squash?
<reallyjoel> drive..? it's the drive I dont have..
<Randomist> I want to clean install Ubuntu but I don't want to kill my home directory (I forgot to put it on another partition).
<soldats> reallyjoel, if you want them to auto mount everytime you need to add them to /etc/fstab
<Yaz> Anyway, is anyone from the Boston area?
<Randomist> How can I clean install without killing mah home directory
<Randomist> --my
<circaen> ok,I have a Gateway 832GM, xp completely crashed and it didnt come with a disk, so im trying Ubuntu..but im getting hardware erros..i cant read them because they go too fast..i read up and everything i have read seemed like my computer would work fine..
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908: hope so, I could not really check the error messages at that time.
<kitofhawaii> sam_: me? cisco :) but that's because i use it for work. (it's a bit pricy)
<loke> Randomist: You'll have to create a backup, as installing ubuntu requires you to format the main partition, which includes the /home directory.
<pgdx> circaen:  shift-page-up ?
<sam_> lol kito....
<sam_> i am using dell laptop
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908: also thank you for your help :) One final question. Is it possible to install use KDE with Ubunto and what are some good sites to start learning about Linux in general?
<circaen> pgdx, someone else told me to use caps lock, but ill go try Shift
<sam_> and i am planning to buy dell inspiron 1521
<kitofhawaii> sam_: have you checked to see if dell offers minipci cards for your laptop?
<sam_> yes
<sam_> it offers minipci cards
<pgdx> Joachim_Joe: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Yaz> Joachim_Joe: check out kubuntu
<sam_> the one i have now is dell 1390 mini
<sam_> it is not compatible with ubuntu
<sam_> so i get disconnected frequently
<UserUbuntu> help, i need install gcc in ubunto, i tried "sudo apt-get install build-essential", but continues "gcc: no input files"
<onats> does anyone have any experience installing ubuntu on the new lenovo thinkpad x61/x61s?
<sam_> and it doesnt connect to all access points that easily
<sam_> unless the signal strength is 80 or more it doesnt connect
<kitofhawaii> sam_: minipci is relatively "universal" so you should be able to find an atheros minipci card that dell supports
<sam_> yes
<sam_> i will ask them ...if they have one ..
<infinitycircuit> onats, are you having an specific problems
<loke> UserUbuntu: sudo apt-get install gcc-4.2
<kitofhawaii> sam_: and you won't have some pc card with a flimsy antenna hanging out the side of your laptop :)
<UserUbuntu> thanks i will try it;
<onats> infinitycircuit, no, but am planning to buy these, if i dont get any information re. problems.. lenovo's on sale
<sam_> i know
<sam_> but still
<pgdx> I'll repeat my question in case someone missed it: I'm trying to make my own install cd based on the Ubuntu 7.10 server. I followed a manual on the net, but there is no such file as ./casper/squashfs.filesystem. Doesn't the server CD have squash?
<onats> one of these that is..
<zanthus> hi everybody.  Does anyone know if there is a way to limit the download speed when downloading updates in update manager on gutsy?
<sam_> it is so hard for me to connect to any access point
<infinitycircuit> onats, thinkpads have excellent support for linux.  you should have no problems
<kitofhawaii> sam_: if you do get a pc card...i recommend spending the extra $5 for card insurance, so when you bust the antenna, wherever you get it will replace it for free
<infinitycircuit> onats, but you should think about which network card you install
<UserUbuntu> <loke> impossible find gcc-4.2
<circaen> pgdx, it works until it gets to the end of the list of errors..is there a way i can pause it from going so fast?
<sam_> great...kito..i will remember that...
<Joachim_Joe> Yaz, is Kubuntu a proper release?
<infinitycircuit> onats, atheros works well but the support for the newer intel chipsets improves all the time
<K_Dallas> Q: Would it be possible at all to make my Epson-pinter (scanner-fax) CX5800F work under Gutsy? Right now, x-sane doesn't recognize it neither cupsys. Thank
<Joachim_Joe> I just would like KDE
<kitofhawaii> sam_: compusa offers it :)
<sam_> hahahhaa
<pgdx> circaen: try this: less /var/log/messages
<loke> UserUbuntu: You might have an older version.  Try sudo apt-cache search gcc|grep gcc
<pgdx> circaen: or: dmesg | tail
<pgdx> ehm, no: dmesg | less
<circaen> where do i put that?
<onats> infinitycircuit, but the support for the intel chips come from? the community?
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908, what was that command againß
<pgdx> write it after you log in
<loke> UserUbuntu: Look for the last one, it should be something like...gcc-4.2, or gcc-3.4, or similar.
<sam_> what other linux distributions do u use apart from ubuntu?
<sam_> kito..
<UserUbuntu> <loke> oko
<onats> dammit.. how can i order this without windows
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, sorry
<kitofhawaii> sam_: centos, opensuse
<UserUbuntu> <loke> ok
<Yaz> jeez...
<Yaz> is anyone else getting bounced?
<CppIsWeird> how do i upgrade my feisty to gutsy?
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908: Could not open file, open 13 permission denied.
<eunia> ls
<pgdx> CppIsWeird: apt-get dist-upgrade
<sam_> i have installed open susie in virtual box
<tyronepolleri> hi do you know how to change the color of the text in the terminal to white?
<Yaz> it seems like xhat-gnome just disappears when i get dc'ed
<sam_> but i couldnt get desktop effects work
<circaen> pgdx,where do i put that?
<pgdx> But preferably with the gui package manager
<loke> sam_: Open susie? :D
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, KDE on ubuntu is kubuntu.
<sam_> yeah?
<loke> sam_: I'm pretty sure you'd have to pay for that
<STcom> how many plug-ins are needed to use video players on ubuntu?
<eunia> hey guys, I am trying to set up some wpa_encryption, and I am having trouble getting it to work with Intel wireless card
<onats> infinitycircuit, is the 3945ABG good/ok already?
<Ashfire908> !kde > Joachim_Joe
<pgdx> circaen: after you log in, in a terminal
<sam_> i installed free version
<Ashfire908> !kde > Ashfire908
<pgdx> circaen: you have logged in, right?
<sam_> which ever is available on their website
<loke> sam_: Sorry, bad joke.  It's "Open Suse"
<eunia> anyone have any ideas of what I should do
<Joachim_Joe> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<sam_> hahaha
<sam_> :D
<kitofhawaii> sam_: it's a pain...opensuse doesn't have as good package handling so anything outside of yast is hit or miss
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, i really don't know any good linux sites :(
<sam_> ok thank god... i used it as virtual machine
<circaen> I cant log in, it gets to the loading screen and stops on three bars, i have tried Ubuntu and freespire
<Dr_willis> linux.org :) tldp.org are good..
<sam_> i am happy with ubuntu 7.10
<loke> sam_: I personally can't stand yum or yast...or whatever the others use.  I stick to debian based distributions.
<pgdx> circaen: try pressing alt-f2
<sam_> no major issues
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908, thanks :) could not find package kubunto desktop.. download it first? Okay about the Linux sites
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, you have synaptic, apt-get, or aptitude running somewhere. turn it off before you do try whatever you did again.
<sam_> :d yum or yast yes...u r right they are very painful compared to what i saw in ubuntu
<sam_> it is so easy here
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, i really don't know any good linux sites :(
<loke> Joach: It's ubuntu, not ubuntu.  sudo apt-cache search kubuntu-desktop
<sam_> no wonder it is famous
<sam_> and widely used
<pgdx> Joachim_Joe: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. It's written with u's, no o's
<Yaz> loke: I agree.  Until trying Debian I never realized what it was that I didn't like about other distros/linux
<captmorgan> I have a couple annoyances I was hoping to get help with, first all new windows open as minimized but are the whole screen like a maximized window, any way to fix that?
<Yaz> loke: packages!
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, it's kubuntu-desktop
<sam_> even the commands make so much sense....i am able to understand them...here
<loke> Yaz: YES!!! RPM's are a pain, but for that, we have alien!
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908, lol ok
<sam_> hahaahh :d who is the alien?
<Joachim_Joe> AShfire908: silyl me, what's that about snypatic?
<Yaz> loke: agreed 100%
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908, is there a stask manager? lol
<tyronepolleri> does anyone know how to change the color of the text in the terminal please :(?
<sam_> god ...yum was horrible when i used fedora 8 ..
<loke> sam_: Alien is another "package" to handle rpm's (native for fedora, whereas we have .deb).
<kitofhawaii> loke: lol...alien. alien kicked my puppy a few times :) aka if it works great, when it doesn't *ouch*
<junkeR> hello everyone,  Will Hardy Heron still run good on 256MB RAM systems?  Anyone use it yet or have any info?
<tarzeau> tyronepolleri: yes
<Yaz> tyronepolleri: gnome terminal?
<Joachim_Joe> AShfire908, graphic card is working... :) that's the first major thing in Ubunto .. working now, with effects
<sam_> yeah ....fedora 8
<tarzeau> tyronepolleri: man console_codes
<sam_> god no...people will hate linux if they use it
<tyronepolleri> Joachim_Joe, system administration system manager
<captmorgan> tyronepolleri: edit currentprofile
<tyronepolleri> Yaz, yes
<loke> tyronepolleri: Right click in the terminal, click "Edit Current Profile".   Click the colors tab and go from there.
<tyronepolleri> tarzeau, tell me please
<rabbitod> ?
<pgdx> I'll repeat my question in case someone missed it: I'm trying to make my own install cd based on the Ubuntu 7.10 server. I followed a manual on the net, but there is no such file as ./casper/squashfs.filesystem. Doesn't the server CD have squash?
<Yaz> tyronepolleri: right click in the terminal window and select 'Edit current profile'
<tyronepolleri> loke, the color tab changes the background not the text
<Yaz> tyronepolleri: then select the color tab
<wisa> hi
<Yaz> tyronepolleri: above the background color selector is the text color selector
<tyronepolleri> Yaz, is that for the text or only for the background
<wisa> i have a question
<loke> tyronepolleri: There's a "Text Color" option.  It's oner of the first.
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, Synaptic is the Package Manager
<pgdx> hi wisa
<bmt2> hello to all
<Joachim_Joe> goodness, my cpu is so low as it's never is with windows
<Joachim_Joe> 1%
<bmt2> i have a question in regards to my wireless connection....
<tyronepolleri> I got it thanks everyone
<tyronepolleri> :)
<pgdx> bmt2: fire at will
<loke> tyronepolleri: No problem!
<pgdx> loke: a little late, there :p
<bmt2> when i am at my brothers house, and he has a wireless network....i can not see his connection
<wisa> please...who can tell me where i find the german ubuntu chat called irc.ubuntu24.de ?
<captmorgan> I have a couple annoyances I was hoping to get help with, first all new windows open as minimized but are the whole screen like a maximized window, any way to fix that?
<pgdx> bmt2: but elsewhere?
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, that error is because either apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic is running and you then tryed to run one of those programs.
<bmt2> how do i "show" possible wireless connections
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, only one can be running at a time
<pgdx> bmt2: well, by clicking the network icon up to the right
<Joachim_Joe> haha my screens wobble when I maximize minimize
<bmt2> i do that, it does not show me a listing of possible wireless connections
<pgdx> bmt2: or writing iwlist scan eth1 or wlan0 or something in termnal
<loke> Joachim_Joe: That's compiz.  Enjoy it!
<Joachim_Joe> Ok, I am in that package manager, Ashfire908, do I enable it?
<bmt2> it just shows me "connection properties"
<Joachim_Joe> loke: lol
<sam_> for installing wireless ----ndiswrapper steps in ubuntu forum is that enough?
<bmt2> pgdx: just type my wireless interface in a terminal ?
<pgdx> bmt2: Do you happen to know the name of the interface? eth1? wlan0? Does it work at other places than at your brother's?
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, ...
 * Ashfire908 screams
<pgdx> bmt2: yep
<sam_> i know there are restricted drivers opton in "system"but other than that to install manually...
<Joachim_Joe> loke, is that what they show in the Novell ads?
<steven_> hello everyone
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, what are you trying to do right now
<steven_> i'm having a bit of trouble with sshd
<mnemonica> Hey, I can't save the file: /usr/bin/compiz   It says I don't have permissions... How can I access it as superuser?
<steven_> it segfaults when i connect
<Joachim_Joe> AShfire908, add the KDE
<pgdx> steven_: auch
<Joachim_Joe> I am trying to close whatever you say is open AShfire908
<steven_> it's not pretty
<steven_> i've never had this happen before
<gladier> hey guys - i accidentily dragged my Desktop folder to the garbage bin - how the hell do i get it ou?
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908, and then it's bed time lol
<pgdx> mnemonica: sudo ... ?
<xapon> I had downloaded an imagem but not by extension .iso and so .nrg ( nero for win ) someone knows some program who can I write an imagem on CD?
<bmt2> pgdx: let me try that
<Ashfire908> mnemonica, why are you trying to save over that file???
<pgdx> gladier: lol
<steven_> Dec  8 17:08:44 puffin kernel: [ 1398.007009] sshd[7511]: segfault at 00005555557e6710 rip 00005555557e6710 rsp 0000000040ffe378 error 15
<bmt2> pgdx: ok that didn't work ! lol
<mnemonica> because I need to change a memory setting from 64mb to 32
<Joachim_Joe> gladier: that's something that will probably happen to me too, new at this
<gladier> i cant believe i hit delete ... theres no restore option ... which is what im currently looking for
<mnemonica> ashfire908: Because I need to change a memory setting from 64 to 32.
<Ashfire908> mnemonica, and why are you then trying to overwrite the compiz program?
<pgdx> bmt2: ifconfig -a gives you three or more listings? lo, eth0 and ... ?
<steven_> i'm up to date (just checked) and running gutsy amd64
<steven_> any ideas?
<UbuntMe> Hey, does anyone know of a program where I can convert my songs to different formats?
<mnemonica> Ashfire908: Because I get "cannot enable desktop effects" when I try to enable them. Any of them.
<UbuntMe> Also, movies to different formats
<kitofhawaii> gladier: open nautilus, navigate to your home folder. open trash, drag your desktop into nautilus
<pgdx> gladier:  try a terminal and ls .Trash
<Yaz> graphical disk map is neat-o
<pgdx> gladier: perhaps cp -R .Trash/Desktop .
<Ashfire908> mnemonica, ...
<Qjimbo> ok this is weird, I have my computer plugged directly into the router, however I can't ping the router or anything, and the lights are lit up on the socket so it's definitely connected
<Ashfire908> mnemonica, are you trying to change the compiz settings?
<bmt2> pgdx: no pgdx...that is not what i am talking about.....for instance in windows you can right-click on the wireless interace, and it will say : "Show Available Wireless Networks"....or something of that saying....
<steven_> ubuntme: mencoder or transcode
<bmt2> that is what i am talking about
<pgdx> Qjimbo: do you have an IP?
<gladier> kitofhawaii thansk that worked ... i tried cutting it before but that was greyed out
<pgdx> bmt2: do you know if the drivers work ...=
<pgdx> ?
<mnemonica> ashfire908: Sure. I suppose. but I know that what I need is in this file. I need to save it, if it doesn't work I'll just go back in and change it back to a 64.
<kitofhawaii> gladier: np :)
<mnemonica> ashfire908: So would you be so kind as to inform me on how to save it?
<Ashfire908> mnemonica, it's not.
<pgdx> mnemonica: sudo nano /usr.....file
<circaen> pgdx,i got  error_code+ox72/0x80  task_rq_lock+0x4a/0x80
<bmt2> pgdx: i am not 100% on that...because i have had problems where my wireless network at home will work, and then it will not work
<circaen> and some more
<pgdx> Last try ... I'm trying to make my own install cd based on the Ubuntu 7.10 server. I followed a manual on the net, but there is no such file as ./casper/squashfs.filesystem. Doesn't the server CD have squash?
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908, I typed sudo apt-get install kubuntu-destkop, am I rite or wrong?
<Ashfire908> mnemonica, /usr/bin/compiz is a program, not a settings file
<mnemonica> ashfire908: Then could you inform me as to where it -is-? Because that's the file that came up when I issued the prompt command
<steven_> anybody have any suggestions as to what to do when openssh-server crashes on attempted login?
<pgdx> Joachim_Joe: right
<Ashfire908> Joachim_Joe, that is right.
<mnemonica> pgdx: and, thank you.
<pgdx> steven_: restart the server
<Ashfire908> mnemonica, what prompt command?
<sebasianffx> somebody that help me please!!!
<sebasianffx> when you have a kernel panic, is not possible to recover the O.S?
<pgdx> steven_: as in /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Biohazard> Does anyone has a link where it is explained, why you shouldn't use sudo instead of gksudo with GUI applications?
<Qjimbo> pgdx: according to the network settings I have DHCP enabled
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908, cool.. now I logged off and on again to get rid of any open process but now it says, can't find package
<steven_> pgdx: i've tried that
<steven_> i even ran it with debug mode on
<pgdx> steven_: still crashes -> fix /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Qjimbo> and ifconfig shows that stuff ahs been transmitted
<steven_> it doesn't give any enlightening error messages
<steven_> it's a fresh install
<steven_> just 10 seconds ago
<steven_> haven't customized sshd_config
<devinus> when will firefox3 be released?
<pgdx> Qjimbo: tried ifconfig in terminal?
<sam_> do i have to do kernel update in ubuntu?
<sam_> is it required?
<STcom> okay now, anyone know why ubuntu would have just completely crashed on me?
<sam_> if yes then how?
<pgdx> steven_: but you have installed openssh-server
<Qjimbo> pgdx: yeah thats what I did to see
<STcom> was just browsing and messaging
<steven_> yes
<Qjimbo> and it shows that packets have been sent and recieved
<steven_> i haven't changed the sshd config from the defaults
<xapon> Someone knows some program to Burn a Imagem on CD, by extension .NRG?
<steven_> i just apt-get installed it
<steven_> tried to log in
<pgdx> steven_: sounds like a bug which needs to be reported to launchpad
<steven_> and it crashes
<loke> Biohazard: Using sudo for GUI applications could cause minor problems like Firefox not keeping extentions, or serious problems such as not being able to log in anymore.
<steven_> sigh
<mnemonica> *sigh* Didn't work either way. lol
<steven_> i was afraid of that :/
<captmorgan> STcom, not sure, any other pertinent info?
<Ashfire908> mnemonica, DO - NOT - EDIT - /usr/bin/compiz
<STcom> captmorgan: sadly, not
<Yaz> Where can I find 'screenlet manager'?
<pgdx> Qjimbo: What about an IÅ address?
<pgdx> IP
<loke> Biohazard: It could possibly change the permissions in the .ICEauthority file.
<STcom> captmorgan, it just shut off
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<STcom> captmorgan, and wouldn't allow me to log on for the first 3 times
<loke> Biohazard: And since you asked for a link...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96661
<Ashfire908> mnemonica, *sigh* editing it is like trying to edit a .exe file in windows.
<mnemonica> ashfire908: I already did... It didn't do anything. I'm going to change it back now... Why was it SO important that I don't edit that file?
<Biohazard> loke: thanks a lot
<captmorgan> STcom: is this just a one time thing how long have you had ubuntu?
<loke> Biohazard: Not a problem.
<mnemonica> ashfire908: Right. And what I wanted to do was restrict it from using anything over 32mb of memory.
<Joachim_Joe> :( just hibernated the first time with Ubuntu
<Joachim_Joe> nice ugly screen
<STcom> captmorgan, i've had it for a couple of weeks, and it's shut down occasionally, but nothing that didn't allow me to log back in
<Qjimbo> pgdx: it appears I have an ipv6 address
<Joachim_Joe> colourful lines
<Ashfire908> mnemonica, IT"S NOT A SETTINGS FILE! IT"S A PROGRAM EXECUTABLE!
<loke> mnemonica: I don't think you understand how it works.  You can't directly limit the memory usage.
<Joachim_Joe> looks like clouds
<bmt2> is there a command that i can do in a terminal that will show me avaiable wireless networks
<Joachim_Joe> on top of colors
<tonyyarusso> Ashfire908: Although, there are legitimate Windows tweaks that involve a .exe and a hex editor.  The analogy doesn't transfer though.
<pgdx> Qjimbo: try sudo dhclient eth0
<loke> mnemonica: and /usr/bin/compiz is kind of like...msn.exe.  You can't "edit it" like that.
<pgdx> bmt2: i told you ... iwlist scan eth1/wlan0
<Yaz> I edited usr/bin/compiz when emerald was giving me problems
<aolaus> is there a configuration file for compiz that is editable?
<Yaz> it was just a text file
<mnemonica> ashfire908: I did that, but it didn't resolve the issue that I'm having with my video card. So thank you for attempting to help, but I have multiple sources that said contrary to you. Maybe I don't understand it, but I'm sure that the several individuals that posted guides did... It didn't affect anything anyway, so I don't really care now. Once again, thanks for the effort.
<Ashfire908> tonyyarusso, it's the smae basic thing. don't edit it's not a settings file
<pgdx> bmt2: but if your wireless card doesn't show in ifconfig -a you've got a driver issue
<loke> Yaz: I think that's how compiz used to be.  Not sure how it is now.
<Joachim_Joe> Ashfire908: Thanks a bunch! Gonna try this KDE thing tomorrw, I think you answered enough of my questiosn :P
<onats> is there a program for linux that i can use to create multi-page pdfs from scanned documents?
<Joachim_Joe> Bye everyone! Happy 2. Advent
<Ashfire908> mnemonica, fine. go *** up your system.
<pgdx> onats: open office?
<onats> pgdx, which prog in open office? the word processor?
<pgdx> Ashfire908: let mnemonica try
<pgdx> onats: writer
<tonyyarusso> Ashfire908: Under all normal conditions, right.  (For example though, changing the text of the "Start" button I believe involves editing explorer.exe)  Not for the faint of heart though, flat-out stupid when you have the source anyway, and completely useless when it's not even the right file :P
<Qjimbo> eech, some process called "IRQ-16" is using all my CPU
<zeroc00l> hi Guyz
<Rafabe> hi. I need help setting up my wireless connection, but I use Xubuntu. Would the procedure be the same for both flavors, ie can I ask here?
<loke> mnemonica: That's not a file you edit unless you're SURE of what you're doing.  Since you're asking how...I'll assume you're not sure.
<mnemonica> ashfire908: Don't be a jerk. I ALREADY EDITED THE FILE. IT DIDN'T CHANGE ANYTHING. I CHANGED IT BACK. NO HARM DONE. Go eat a sock.
<loke> mnemonica: A simple typo could cause compiz to no longer work.
<squidink> what's the easiest way to install vmware-player in gutsy?
<pgdx> Rafabe: know your way around a terminal?
<Rafabe> pgdx: nope, first time using linux
<Rafabe> although, I know OF it
<Rafabe> if it's just a command that launches a wizard, I can take it from there
<lovedeatm> pgdx, is there a ubuntu server channel?
<Ashfire908> pgdx, are you aware what mnemonica is doing?
<pgdx> Rafabe: well ... wireless is wireless, but Gnome has some tools XFCE doesn't. But if you have install xubuntu, there's no problem installing Gnome programs
<Yaz> god, i keep DCing
<Ashfire908> *is/trying to do?
<Yaz> anyway...i edited /usr/bin/compiz
<pgdx> lovedeatm: eh, why do you ask? Don't know, my first time here
<Yaz> it was just a text file
<sebasianffx> when you have a kernel panic, is not possible to recover the O.S?
<mnemonica> loke: I understand that. It already doesn't work, I'm trying to figure out what is wrong. There is a line in that "file" or "executable" or whatever the hell it is, that has something to do with NVIDIA's memory. The value is normally 64, but some cards can only handle compiz if the value is 32. I don't know why, but it doesn't mater.
<mnemonica> Yaz: Thank you... jeez
<pgdx> sebasianffx: you can get your data if that's what you want
<Ashfire908> huh
<mnemonica> lol
<pgdx> sebasianffx: and, so, yes
<lovedeatm> pgdx, i have server issues and question
<Rafabe> I know of one command: ifconfig, and running it shows that it detects my wireless card, and the "RX" packets keep increasing. Therefore it seems to work, I just need to enter a connection. Everything is disabled (greyed out) in Apps > System > Network, so I need to figure out how to enter my WPA key and SIID
<Rafabe> SSID
<Qjimbo> sebasianffx: I think if you boot off the unbuntu cd there's a "rescue broken install" or something
<lulu> hi, xserver-xorg fails on ATI Radeon  X700 (gutsy), any ideas on how to solve the problem?
<pgdx> lovedeatm: fire at will
<Qjimbo> *ubuntu
<lulu> I saw in launchpad that it was solved , but my card fails
<loke> mnemonica: Yes, there is such a line.  "cat /usr/bin/compiz | grep 64
<loke> mnemonica: outputs... "NVIDIA_MEMORY="65536" # 64MB
<lovedeatm> pgdx, i am going to set up a server that does RTASS
<loke> "
<xiven> I need some help please
<mnemonica> loke: yes.
<pgdx> loke: or: grep 64 /usr/bin/compiz :p
<xiven> I have Ubuntu Fiesty installed...and..I can get an IP, and nameservers...but I cannot ping anything (not even my router), nor connect at all...
<mnemonica> loke: that was the line of code that I changed. all I did was change the 64 to 32, it didn't do ANYTHING noticable. I changed it back.
<AlReece45> gdm fails to start when booting ubuntu normally. What would prevent it from starting or how can I get it to work as expected?
<lovedeatm> pgdx, i need to know what kinda of setup to use (ie lamp) for such purposes (RTASS means audio streaming)
<pgdx> lovedeatm: Well ... icecast?
<Qjimbo> xiven: I have the EXACT same problem!
<lulu> AlReece45, bad xorg.conf configuration, did you have desktop running at least once?
<Qjimbo> and I can't figure out what the bloody hell is going on
<xiven> My internet, is wireless broadband, although, up until the Modem itself, its wired.
<pgdx> lovedeatm: Are you asking which distro to install, or what packages under Ubuntu?
<loke> mnemonica: If you're trying to make it 32mb, then the number would be 32768
<AlReece45> lulu:afer booting to recovery mode, I can start gdm manually.
<Yaz> I just installed screenlets, but how do I run it?
<mnemonica> loke: The guide said to simply change the value "64MB" to "32MB"
<Qjimbo> interesting xiven, my network is also wireless, though at the moment I've got the computer plugged directly into the router with ethernet
<mEck0> what differs ubuntu desktop and server edition?
<lovedeatm> pgdx, weh you pop in the installation CD i get 2 choice of installation
<mnemonica> loke: Ah. I see now... The 64 is noted.
<jackaesop> xiven: perhaps a driver problem?
<pgdx> mEck0: a lot, no GUI in server
<loke> mnemonica: The "64MB" part is commented, so it's not directly part of the config.  The 64xxx is what needs to change
<pgdx> lovedeatm: ah, well ... What are those?
<pgdx> LAMP and?
<lovedeatm> pgdx, you get lamp and something else...i don't know which will suit my needs and there is another issue in volve brb let me get you a link to my full question
<mnemonica> loke: Awesome, thanks. I'll change that and see if it helps.
<lulu> AlReece45, uhm, so it looks like its not xorg.conf fault, I'm clueless, sorry
<PirateHead> How do I enable extensions for Epiphany in Ubuntu?
<loke> mnemonica: No problem.
<xiven> Qjimbo> Who is your Wireless provider?
<Pelo> PirateHead, epiphany does not have extensions like firefox does,  there are a few plugins, check in the about screen for the link to the epiphany website
<PirateHead> Pelo: You are incorrect. There are extensions for Epiphany just like Firefox. I'm just wondering how to enable them.
<Ashfire908> mnemonica, I"M (*(*^#*^ SORRY FIRST REACTION TO SOMEONE EDITING /usr/bin/* OR THE LIKE IS THAT THEY ARE EDITING A EXECUTABLE FILE SO I"M %$@%$&^# WRONG CONGARTS YOU ARE NOT A RETARD  I AM GO SIT ON YOUR PEDICAL WITH YAZ WHICH I SUSPECT IS ACTUALLY YOU DUE TO THE TIMING.
<lovedeatm> pgdx, http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19501
<Qjimbo> xiven: oh you mean wireless wireless, I meant my router has wifi
<loke> PirateHead: Pelo is implying that the extensions are different.
<Pelo> PirateHead, check the epiphany website
<Qjimbo> ashfire908 wtf dude
<Pelo> loke, not implying, saying outright
<Qjimbo> chill
<Yaz> Will I get kicked off the server if I dont have a registered nick?  xchat keeps crashing
<lulu> AlReece45, did you check the logs already?
<Cpudan80> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<loke> Yaz: My nick isn't registered.
<AlReece45> lulu: which logs should I check?
<mEck0> pgdx, ok, because I want to install ubuntu again after I've tested archlinux for a couple of days. I think it is faster than ubuntu, but maybe to much to configure... which wm should I install ubuntu with do you think?
<xiven> Well my internet is wireless...but i have it wired all the way up to the Modem itself.
<PirateHead> Pelo: From the Epiphany website: "Epiphany runs all the same popular plugins that run in Mozilla."
<pgdx> lovedeatm: if you don't want Apache/Mysql/PHP, don't choose the LAMP. It depends what you want from your server. If you just wish to stream aufio from it, just apt-get install icecast and ices
<lulu> AlReece45, probably xorgs, and I don't know if gdm dumps logs too, you can find them in /var/log
<mnemonica> loke: Meh... Didn't affect anything. I still can't enable desktop effects
<Pelo> PirateHead, then the website should tell you how todo it
<xiven> WIndows connects fine as you can tell. But, Ubuntu refuses to do more then get teh IP and DNS
<adamonline45> What's the command (smbaddusr)?
<Pelo> xiven,  maybe the ppl in #networking can advise you
<loke> mnemonica: Perhaps it would be best to go to the ubuntu forums.  The information we would need takes up an excessive amount of space.
<synthase> is there a way to revert back to a previous configuration point in ubuntu?
<PirateHead> Pelo: It says that the extensions package should be available through your distro, at which point I came here and posed my question.
<meanjean> does ubuntu come with ndisgtk?
<pgdx> mEck0: whatever you like. Gnome is to Ubuntu as KDE is to Kubuntu. If you don't like Gnome after a while, just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, you can test KDE
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<mnemonica> loke: Alright, thanks.
<Cpudan80> I have a DiVX encoded avi file -- that doesn't playback in VLC
<Cpudan80> I hear the sound - but dont see the picture...
<Dr_willis> Cpudan80,  thats odd..  Where did it come from?
<Pelo> PirateHead, check in synaptic search for epiphany  there is possibly a -pluggin package
<synthase> Cpudan80: what codec do you have?
<Cpudan80> synthase: ehh no idea
<xiven> Does anyone know how I might fix the problem?
<mEck0> pgdx, ok, thx
<Cpudan80> The file info says Divx
<Dr_willis> Cpudan80,  right click on it - select properties. check the tabs for detailed info
<david_J> Cpudan80: You prolly need the codec ffmepg try mplayer
<pgdx> btw --- if you install icecast, just know that something has to stream the music to icecast for icecast to stream to other users
<lovedeatm> pgdx, ok, do you kwhat a standard config would be? if not or if its to detailed dun worry about it
<Cpudan80> Dr_willis: It says ehh Mpeg-4 divx
<Pelo> PirateHead,  sudo apt-get install epiphany-extensions
<bconnolly> i have no wifi connectivity icon in my menu bar anymore
<Cpudan80> version 3
<pgdx> lovedeatm: Standard server install? Or regarding to the streaming stuff?
<bconnolly> how can i get it back?
 * xiven wishes he could figure out the problem
<PirateHead> Pelo: I found it in synaptic. I had been looking for it in Add/Remove programs. Thanks though. :-)
<X-Sleepy-X> http://web.comhem.se/~u51024107/
<bconnolly> nyone?
<pgdx> bconnolly: the same way you find your wallet when you have lost it. Remember what you did to remove it
<lovedeatm> pgdx, standard server install
<bconnolly> i think i removed the panel
<meanjean> Can anyone help me with setting up a wireless network? I want to use ndisgtk (which was supposed to come with ubuntu), but I can't even get the program to install
<AlReece45> lulu: Would "Screen 0 is not DRI capable" cause any problems relating to startup?
<Pelo> PirateHead, add remove is only good for apps  not for libs or extras
<titi> what should i chose between k3b and brasero ?
<bconnolly> but it's not a choosable panel to add
<bconnolly> so i can't get it back
<adamonline45> Does anyone know why samba might not be broadcasting to XPs network neighborhood?
<Dr_willis> titi,  try them both.. use what you like.
<Cpudan80> david_J: ahh ok - I didnt have that one for some reason
<Cpudan80> thanks
<Dr_willis> adamonline45,  you did enable some samba shares?
<pgdx> lovedeatm: No, unfortunately. But enough. SSH and all other needed GNU-utils. No GUI, though. So you need to know your way around the terminal
<Pelo> meanjean, isn't ndisgtk just a frontend for ndiswrapper ?
<david_J> Cpudan80: np
<titi> thanks
<Pelo> !wifi | meanjean
<ubotu> meanjean: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pgdx> lovedeatm: Or, at least manage to apt-get install iceast2 ices / mpd
<david_J> meanjean: What card?
<meanjean> Pelo, yeah it is, i used the guide that came with ubuntu that said i could find it with synaptic, but i didn't show up
<Qjimbo> dhcp discover just is not working
<meanjean> david_J, belkin f5d7050, i have a few guides for installing it
<pgdx> lovedeatm: and, btw, VLC can also stream, but I think, if you wanna set up a radio station, that icecast is more suited
<zeroc00l> adamonline45: it's a thing that I have noticed, Ubuntu fresh install, see the XPs network neighborhood, when you want to share a folder it wants install Samba and then it'll be more time to see the others XP computers
<david_J> meanjean: never used one...
<Pelo> meanjean, did you spell it right ? is y our computer connected to the interenet (wired) ?  that might help you get the extra stuff,  the gtk package might not be on the cd
<m1r> hello
<lovedeatm> pgdx, ok thanks
<m1r> how do i upgrade my system from 7.04 to 7.10 ?
<Pelo> !upgrade | m1r
<ubotu> m1r: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Cpudan80> david_J: it still doesn't want to play :-/
<m1r> ty pelo
<zeroc00l> adamonline45: I think that the problem is in the smb.conf, you might want to edit the file manually with the right configuration of your network
<meanjean> I'm only a HS student, so I have my own (OLD) computer in my own room, I;m using the family's right now, with a wired connection and wi-fi router
<lulu> AlReece45, xorg log?, if it has EE it is an error, if it is WW its only a warning
<david_J> Cpudan80: You install the packages from Medubuntu?
<AlReece45> lulu: It has EE next to it.
<david_J> Cpudan80: prolly mispelled...
<meanjean> Pelo, the card is a usb adapter...worked fine with windows i just can't get the drivers instaled, I'm new to the terminal with ndiswrapper...so i'd rather use ndisgtk
<adamonline45> Dr_willis: I have it set to security level user... Doesn't that automatically share each users home directory?
<david_J> Cpudan80: I can play divix just fine
<Cpudan80> david_J: I installed the ubuntu-extras for restricted formats
<adamonline45> zeroc00l: I'll check it out, ty :)
<Dr_willis> adamonline45,  i do not think it does.. check the smb.conf - see if the home definitions are commented out.
<Pelo> meanjean,  it will proabaly be easier if you use the computer the pacakge is to be installed on and wire it to the router for this task  then relaod the packages in synaptic and search again for the package
<lulu> AlReece45, so try looking for the error in google :), I never have dealt with that error
<david_J> Cpudan80: google medubuntu
<Qjimbo> is it possible to access the setup options from within the installed ubuntu os (I used ubuntu studio with the text based installer)
<AlReece45> lulu: okay
<larson9999> got this dell dimension case i want to reuse.  it's got a motherboard in it with those hooks and i can't figure out how to get it out.  anyone know the secret?
<adamonline45> Dr_willis: Good thinkin', I'll do that... Thanks :)
<ivan_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> adamonline45,  i normally manually edit that file. enaable the home shares. and i ALSO givbe the users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<Pelo> meanjean,  I don,t know enough about wifi to realy help you , the best I can do is walk you through some of the commands if you are unfamiliar with linux in general
<Dr_willis> adamonline45,  there may be some gui/other ways to enable all this..but im too old-skool
<super61> hello everyone i need help installing and configureing ePSXe
<meanjean> Pelo, that would help...all i know right now is how to install it (which didn't work but I think i installed ndiswrapper
<Pelo> super61,  have you been to the epsxe website ?
<super61> Pelo; yes i have and theres no help there
<uncommon> <super61> : ePSXe is not executable you have to unpack it to get the executable
<super61> uncommon: what do you mean?
<Pelo> meanjean,  to use ndiswrapper you need to get the .inf file for the windows driver, put it somewhere convinient on your ubuntu partiton then start ndiswrapper from the command line and point it to the .inf file
<Cpudan80> david_J: Are you playing it back in VLC?
<uncommon> <super61> : ePSXe is not statically link to any shared library yet you have to unpack it you have to download something i forgot the name
<david_J> Cpudan80: never install vlc... I use mplayer
<Cpudan80> oh
<PirateHead> Is there an Epiphany extension to add a search bar like the ones in Mozilla, Opeara, IE7, etc?
<meanjean> Pelo, that's where i get lost...how do i 1)start ndiswrapper from the terminal and 2)tell it to use those drivers?
<synthase> how can I reinstall all the packages associated with network support(wireless card drivers, ieee802.11, etc) in gutsy?
<super61> uncommon: what do you mean unpack?
<Pelo> super61,  from what I can remember ,  and there isn't much,  you also need to dl a bunch fo virutal machine packages, from further in inside the site  and load those virutal drivers in the epsxe prog, I suggest you google for a how to
<lovedeatm> pgdx, i know on windows i could install mac stuff on to windows if i install it in a mac enviorment..can i do the same with linux i guess is the important question..then just set permissions on linux to that folder. can i do that
<uncommon> <super61> : do you have the ePSXe ? the main application file?
<super61> uncommon: yes i do
<Pelo> meanjean,   do you know how to open a terminal ?   menu > applications> accessories  > gnome-termnal
<meanjean> pelo, yep i can get there, just don't know what to type
<uncommon> <super61> : have u tried invoking it trough terminal like so "./ePSXe ? does it run?
<Pelo> meanjean, then just type sudo ndiswrapper ,  the rest should be self evident I thnk , never actualy done it
<lazarus_lupine> they really should make the terminal more accesible
<super61> uncommon: yes i have and nothing happens
<uncommon> <super61> : if it doesn't you have to unpack it...
<meanjean> ok, i've been typing sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper...and it tells me it can't dinf the directory
<meanjean> *find
<\`slushpuppy`\> lazarus_lupine , there's keyboard shortcuts :|
<Pelo> lazarus_lupine, set it to open when I press the windows key on my kb
<super61> uncommon: what do you mean unpack?
<uncommon> <super61> : ePSXe can't run wait i will give the name of the application to download
<\`slushpuppy`\> mine is alt+ T :p
<super61> uncommon: ok
<meanjean> pelo, how do i tell it what driver to use if its in home/driver.inf?
<lazarus_lupine> I use yakuake Pelo
<david_J> meanjean: ndiswrappwer -i *.inf
<Pelo> meanjean, follow david_J 's advice he seems to know more about this then I do
<uncommon> <super61> : try this first "ldd ePSXe"
<meanjean> ok, thanks
 * Pelo assigns  david_J  to help meanjean 
<uncommon> <super61> : what does it tell you? it can't be identified isn't it?
<super61> uncommon: ldd? im still a little new with ubuntu\
<meanjean> david_J, so all i need to do is start ndiswrapper in the terminal (sudo ndiswrapper) and specify the driver?
<uncommon> <super61> : invoke it trough terminal type this "ldd ePSXe" and press enter
<david_J> meanjean: yeah but your stuff wont stick when you reboot
<super61> uncommon: ok hold on
<meanjean> david_J, how do i add it to the kernel?
<david_J> meanjean: if all goes well you'll have a wlan0 device
<lovedeatm> ok last thing pdgx or pgdx, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19141 have a lok at that question plz and see if you can tell me what to do from there
<david_J> meanjean: modprobe ndiswrapper
<super61> uncommon: it cant find it
<eyemean> hello, is it me or is it a slow process to extract a 700meg file from a .rar on ubuntu? or is there a faster extracting program?
 * Pelo makes notes on david_J 's performance ,  no pressure 
<super61> uncommon: its on my desktop so you know
<uncommon> <super61> : see told you first copy it on the same folder and rename the other as ePSXe_Bakup
<Pelo> eyemean,  it is a fairly slow process  it can take a few minutes
<super61> uncommon: where do you want me to move it?
<meanjean> david_J, thanks for the help...I'll try it out and if i have any problems I'll talk to you about it
<uncommon> <super61> : if your ePSXe is in your desktop you have to be in it like so "cd /home/yourusername/ePSXeFolder"
<eyemean> pelo, but windows is faster at this right?
<super61> ok hld on
<uncommon> <super61> : then "ldd ePSXe"
<uncommon> <super61> : same folder
<Pelo> eyemean,  I don't remember I haven't bothered with windows in a long time
<uncommon> <super61> : back up the main application file not the folder ok
<Pelo> eyemean,  but I don't think so , I seem to recall it was slow as hell as well
<david_J> meanjean: sure.. But I never had any luck with ndiswrapper that's why I get a madwifi card
<eyemean> pelo,  lol,, i haveent been away from windows to long yet, new to linux, but im loving it, hahaha
<Pelo> eyemean, how much time did it take ?
<super61> uncommon: it says not a dynamic ececutable
<ermac0> you are bad
<izanbardprince> david_J: Linux Mint has easy wifi installation
<Peddy> Can somebody please help me? I am downloading a 4.4GB file from a torrent. The actual file is in my home drive, and it's size is 4.4GB. However, in Deluge, its only at 26% percent. Anybody know whats going on?
<meanjean> david_J, I'll look into that too
<uncommon> <super61> : thats a good start ok.. now back it up...
<super61> uncommon: ok \
<AlReece45> Peddy: The client probbably alloted all the space needed for the file before starting the download.
<donogameel> can someone tell me what the last package upgrades were for Ubuntu? I just did the automatic package update and it's broken my sound
<izanbardprince> peddy: Deluge allocates the space for the file before it gets all of it
<Pelo> Peddy,  the bittorrent protocol preallocates the space on the hdd in order to reduce the rewrites  that is perfectly normal
<uncommon> <super61> : now install upx-ucl or the beta which ever is available
<limboshen> 谁说中文？
<super61> uncommon: use the terminal right?
<donogameel> does anybody know what the last package updates for Ubuntu were?
<larson9999> man, computers get cheaper all the time.  seems you get twice the power for the money every 18 months
<limboshen> 我是巴西人。
<n2diy> ! ja | limboshen
<ubotu> limboshen: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<uncommon> <super61> : i would recommend you to use synaptic though but if your comfortable with terminal that's ok
<adamonline45> How do I restart samba?
<limboshen> n2diy: 我不说日本文。
<super61> uncommon: ok
<techno-wiz> josh@tsunami:/etc$ sudo mdadm --detail --scan --verbose
<techno-wiz> ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid0 num-devices=2 UUID=86f24815:ed310f17:359bfd8f:eb5f4943
<techno-wiz>    devices=/dev/sdb1,/dev/sdc1
<techno-wiz> josh@tsunami:/etc$ sudo mdadm --detail --scan --verbose > sudo /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<techno-wiz> bash: sudo: Permission denied
<techno-wiz> Any ideas what I am doing wrong?
<n2diy> limboshen: ?
<Pelo> adamonline45, sudo samba restart or sudo smb restart
<limboshen> n2diy: no japan talk
<limboshen> china talk
<n2diy> limboshen: nope
<Pelo> techno-wiz, sudo mdadm --detail --scan --verbose > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<limboshen> n2diy: I no japan talk. I talk china.
<larson9999> guess i'll just have to yank on this mobo.  danged dell.
<adamonline45> Pelo: I think I found out why Samba's not working...  It doesn't seem to be isntalled... lolz
<Pelo> techno-wiz, and don'T paste more there 3 lines to this chanenl please
<uncommon> <super61> : did u find upx-ucl in synaptic? you can press "ctrl+f" and type "upx-ucl"
<Pelo> adamonline45, duh !
<n2diy> Anybody now the chinese page for limboshen?
<limboshen> n2diy: you understand question?
<super61> uncommon: yes that and the beta
<Pelo> !cn | limboshen
<ubotu> limboshen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<larson9999> well, i have samba installed but it quit working yesterday.  need to figure out why
<techno-wiz> When I try that I get permission denied to the mdadm.conf file even though I can access it with gedit.
<super61> uncommon: the beta or both?
<limboshen> Pelo: thankyou
<Pelo> larson9999, maybe in #samba
<adamonline45> Pelo: hehheh, yeah... Well, I have an smb.conf and a settings manager...  Threw me off 8)
<donogameel> can someone tell me why the package 'linux-ubuntu-modules' broke my sound when i upgraded?
<uncommon> <super61> : beta would be ok
<sexcopter> anyone familiar with the audacity 1.3.3? I can't see how to export something as ogg...
<super61> uncommon: installing beta now
<Pelo> techno-wiz,  sudo chmod 777 /whaever/man....
<uncommon> <super61> : good
<techno-wiz> ok thanks!
<UBUNTEIR> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sake> #Ubuntu-pl
<larson9999> Pelo, i'm not asking for help.  haven't even looked at it yet.
<Pelo> larson9999, sorry I'm a bit on automatic atm
<uncommon> <super61> : don't close synaptic yet after install
<Pelo> sake,  /join #ubuntu-pl
<super61> uncommon: ok done and i didnt anything else?
<IamReck> anyone know of a good program for recording my desktop/
<Peddy> Thanks guys. Teh pwn.
<Laney> I'm *really* tearing my hair out about a problem now, and nobody seems to want to reply to me anywhere :(. Is there a known problem which would prevent me from disabling the display suspend feature? Even though I've turned it off everywhere I can find it, my display still suspends after 10 minutes of idleness, which is pretty frustrating. Thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633476
<Pelo> IamReck, look in synaptic for recordmydesktop
<techno-wiz> Thank you Pelo, that did the trick!
<Pelo> Laney, how about you just state the problem I can'T make heads or tales of your post
<uncommon> <super61> : minimize your synaptic because you will goin to use it when you're missing a library
<super61> uncommon: ok then...
<Laney> Pelo: Didn't I?
<uncommon> <super61> : now go back to your terminal and go to your ePSXe folder "cd /home/username/Desktop/ePSXe"
<larson9999> Pelo, actually, i don't think i've gotten an answer in here for over a year or two now :)
<super61> ok
<Laney> Pelo: My display still suspends even though I've turned off every option which would cause it to.
<Pelo> Laney, just the problem , without the complaning
<uncommon> <super61> : be sure you have made a backup of your ePSXe application file...
<Pelo> Laney, much better, I can'T helpyou much with this,  did you "search" in the forum for possible solutions ?
<Laney> Pelo: Yes.
<dli> can I forbidden update-grub to use UUID? better to forbidden UUID in fstab also
<dli> right now, I rely on "chattr +i", but it's nasty
<Laney> Pelo: Which is when I decided to make a post. I feel entitled to be a little bit frustrated here.
<Pelo> Laney, I assume this is a laptop ?
<Laney> Pelo: No, it's a desktop.
<uncommon> <super61> : now try this command in your terminal "upx -d ePSXe" the ePSXe <---- is your application file
<adamonline45> Where should I put applications that I compile myself?
<Pelo> Laney, slightly less usualy but still possible that the problems is located in the bios powersaving settings, did you give those a look ?
<tarzeau> adamonline45: somewhere that a ubuntu package won't ever put it. /opt or /usr/local
<super61> uncommon: ok
<tarzeau> adamonline45: or make your own deb package. or use gnu stow
<adamonline45> tarzeau: That's what I figured... /usr/local/bin ok?
<Laney> Pelo: I did, nothing seemed to stand out.
<tarzeau> adamonline45: depends on the software, but yes sounds good
<Laney> Pelo: Would some log somewhere have noted when it suspended?
<adamonline45> (I'm not sure where the package manager puts things) :) ty!
<tarzeau> adamonline45: some want sbin or games
<infinitycircuit> Laney, did you check that laptop-mode-tools has dpms screen blanking disabled/is not accidentally running
<tarzeau> adamonline45: dpkg -L pkg    tells you
<Sier> hello.
<uncommon> <super61> : now... the second part would be to "ldd ePSXe" again and read carefully the output
<Pelo> Laney, the logs are in /var/log  ,  check for in system possibly
<eunia> I'm trying to get wpa_supplicant to work with Intel ipw3945, but not sure how to do it
<super61> uncommon; ok
<uncommon> <super61> : does it shows a missing library?
<Cpudan80> So I am stilling having trouble playing back this video
<Cpudan80> It's encoded with Divx 3 low motion
<eyemean> pelo, yeah it took a few minutes, not sure how long, do u use file roller?
<Pelo> eunia, if no one here has advice I suggest you look for wpa and intel in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Cpudan80> VLC plays the audio - but no picture
<david_J> eunia: You need a /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<infinitycircuit> Laney, have you checked the monitors own settings as well to make sure it isn't hardwired to turn off
<super61> uncommon: one its /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<eunia> Pelo, thanks
<Laney> infinitycircuit: Where would I need to check?
<eunia> I have the wpa_supplicant
<david_J> eunia: and read the man page
<uncommon> <super61> : it says missing correct?
<Pelo> eyemean, yes, I use fileroller  it takes at least 3 min to unpack a 350 meg RAR
<eunia> I didn't see anything for Intel ipw3945 card
<super61> uncommon: no
<infinitycircuit> Laney, the config file is in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf, but now that i think about it, dpms screen blanking is disabled by default, so that shouldn't be the problem
<Laney> infinitycircuit: It's definitely a software suspend - the monitor's LED flashes when it happens.
<david_J> eunia: maybe go to the wpa_supplicant website... Well that is if you have the driver installed correctly...
<super61> uncommon: nothing says missing
<david_J> eunia: Can you see the device?
<eunia> yeah
<eyemean> pelo, ok thanx m8
<infinitycircuit> Laney, if you never want to blank the screen, you should be able to comment out the line that says "Option "DPMS"" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> eyemean, mind you I'm going from memory here,  I havne't had to unpack one in a couple of weeks
<david_J> eunia: assign it a ip address?
<oscar_> hi all..
<eunia> when I say lspci, I see the wireless card
<infinitycircuit> Laney, but thats sort of a bad fix
<synthase> can I reinstall gutsy via apt-get or aptitude?
<manad> what is the IRC client of choice for Ubuntu? Pidgin does the trick but...meh.
<uncommon> <super61> : ok.. now you can execute your epsxe by doing so "./ePSXe"
<larson9999> i got 8 gig of ram, a mobo, and processor for $400.  seems it wasn't that long ago i dropped $3000 when i got a new pc.
<david_J> eunia: use wpa_passphrase to set up the wpa_supplicant.conf
<super61> uncommon: ok
<oscar_> perhaps somebody can give a hand.. i been hours trying to setup the external monitor with twinview
<eyemean> pelo, memory sounds correct
<Laney> infinitycircuit: Yes it is, but it makes watching a movie or anything really irritating, so I'll take the bad fix for now.
<oscar_> but my desktop is now in the second monitor and not in the main laptop screen
<ctothej> I just updated the Gutsy kernel for some hardware compatibility fixes and tried to reinstall NVIDIA drivers from the nvidia site, but the driver wont load. How can I fix this?
<super61> uncommon: ok thanks so much for your time and help
<Sier> I just installed a server.. that does not have a video card.. :) i'm monitoring it from here.. so cool.. first time (trying ubuntu out)..
<Pelo> !nvidia | ctothej
<ubotu> ctothej: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uncommon> <super61> : no problemo amigos
<Highlander__> Is there anyway to get Pidgon Chat client to run a secure tunnel in ICQ ???
<uncommon> <super61> : is it running now?
<Laney> infinitycircuit: Do I need these laptop packages installed?
<Pelo> Highlander__,  maybe in the pidgin channel #pidgin
<ctothej> Pelo, i've tried all the normal sources... i updated the kernel to 2.6.23.9..
<infinitycircuit> Laney, no you don't need them but there is no harm in keeping them
<super61> uncommon: i have so problems with the plugins
<shadowblade> Hello, I was here a couple days ago trying to get cupsys installed and working right, getting errors when installing it, can someone help?
<super61> some*
<oscar_> and/quit
<Pelo> ctothej,  that's realy all I have for you , maybe someone else knows
<Pelo> shadowblade,  doesn'T cupsys install by default ?
<super61> uncommon: it says undefined symbol for plugins
<uncommon> super61 : if you have problems with plugins there are plenty just google it or you can install the one on the synaptic you can install it by finding the word "psx" in synaptic
<Laney> infinitycircuit: Well I was just going to try getting rid and seeing if the problem went away. I see some option called LM_AC_TERMINAL_BLANK_MINUTES=10 which looks like it could have something to do with it. CONTROL_DPMS_STANDBY is 0 though.
<super61> uncommon: ok
<shadowblade> Pelo: yes, but it was giving me errors when i tried to install other stuff, so I had to remove it temporarily
<infinitycircuit> Laney, yeah if CONROL_DPMS_STANDBY is off it won't cause any problems
<shadowblade> Pelo: its all really weird
<infinitycircuit> ctothej, did you try the manual install of the nvidia drivers the debian way?
<uncommon> super61 : you have to have plugins... and bios but for the bios i can't help you have to own a PS1 and dumped a bios from there...
<tech0007> psx doesn't work for me, any ps games that i tried
<Pelo> shadowblade, what other stuff ?
<shadowblade> Pelo: anything...updates, programs, etc
<uncommon> super61 : you're on your own for the bios...
<tech0007> uncommon: can psx emulate psp games?
<shadowblade> Pelo: everything works fine when i remove cupsys, but as soon as i try to install it again, i cant install anything else
<ctothej> infinitycircuit: i downloaded the .run file from nvidia's site and installed from that with the new kernwl
<uncommon> <tech0007>  : i really dunno but it was design to load the PS1 bios only...
<ctothej> infinitycircuit: it had to recompile for that kernel, and it seemed to do so just fine
<thebagofsand> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<Pelo> shadowblade, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu or xubuntu, which ever you are using , see if it fixes the probelm , should reinstall everything that is part fo tth default install
<tech0007> uncommon: ok
<super61> uncommon: its funny how they lost the source code for epsxe
 * Pelo gives FloodBot3 a cookie
<winter-mute> hi, amy grub experts?
<AlReece45> Is there any problems with the splash screen and starting xorg-server?
<whta> why does compiz lag so much for me in fullscreen apps/with lots of stuff open (even just firefox is laggy for me) when beryl ran smooth 100% of the time when i had it?
<winter-mute> wondering how i'd get primary grub loaded, load in second instance of grub
<whta> on a radeon x700, which would explain a bit, i think
<Kalamansi> !yahoo messenger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo messenger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<winter-mute> failing that, how one makes grub 'see' sata drive that it doesn't see
<Kalamansi> hello how to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu 7.10 desktop?
<nalioth> Kalamansi: use synaptic
<Kalamansi> nalioth ok in system right?
<Kalamansi> ok sex
<Kalamansi> sorry
<Kalamansi> sec*
<dli> Kalamansi, better to install pidgin
<shadowblade> Pelo: got the errors when it was setting up cupsys again - hold on ill put the output on pastebin
<winter-mute> lol greenminded
<damian> hey guys, I have a question. I'm trying to play a DVD in ubuntu and I can't get any sound :(
<uncommon> Kalamansi : there is pidgein and kopete they're even cooler than the official ym provided by yahoo
<Kalamansi> dli : our policy is not to use any of those apps who have irc
<uncommon> Kalamansi : ang asim mo pre...
<Pelo> shadowblade,  not sure I can help but go ahead
<Kalamansi> uncommon : irc is prohibited
<super61> uncommon: i only found things for pcsx
<shadowblade> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47484/
<Kalamansi> uncommon : thats why i will remove pidgin
<Pelo> shadowblade,  hold on
<uncommon> Kalamansi : if you want nice multiple protocol IM use pidgin and if you want the one with WebCam support use Kopete it's even cooler
<Kalamansi> uncommon: aw hehe
<AndrewB> !install > HeatMzzr
<Kalamansi> uncommon : as i was saying, irc is prohibited
<damian> Any answers guys?
<Kalamansi> uncommon : we will just use skyp,yahoo messenger, and msn
<uncommon> Kalamansi : pidgin is not just for IRC that's why it's called multiple protocol it can support irc, yahoo, msn, jabber, icq, etc
<Pelo> shadowblade, open up synaptic and reinstall dpkg
<Pelo> shadowblade,  and gdebi
<uncommon> Kalamansi : pidgin is not just for IRC that's why it's called multiple protocol it can support irc, yahoo, msn, jabber, icq, etc
<Kalamansi> uncommon : okay.but how to disable irc chat?
<dli> damian, did you check volume setting?
<luis> does anyone know how to install the google earth bin file on my desktop? like what command do I type into terminal
<luis> >
<luis> ?
<uncommon> Kalamansi : you can do so in account preferences
<Kalamansi> uncommon: how to disable "irc" because irc is prohibited here
<damian> Yes, and I installed all the codecs, etc...
<adamonline45> Uh oh... Does anyone have a macbook?  I'm following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#head-9486a3dc17044ca74c909e1eef7ae33f0e61dfeb and don't have a mac partition to grab a color profile from... :/  My colors are so off, and I'm trying to fix it...
<Pelo> luis,  is the bin file on your desktp ?
<uncommon> Kalamansi : you can just click account and choose your acount that's registered to IRC .. and disabled it
<Kalamansi> uncommon : where is "account preferences" located?
<luis> yes, it is.
<zcode> hi
<onats_> kalamansi, block the 6667 port
<luis> on my desktop.
<Kalamansi> onats_ : how to block 6667 port?
<neko> hi people
<astro76> luis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Pelo> luis,  open a terminal    cd Desktop ,  sudo chmod 777 filename.bin ,  sudo ./filename.bin
<uncommon> Kalamansi : when you joined the irc you have created already an account
<Kalamansi> im from windows and trying to migrate ubuntu.we cannot afford to buy windows licenses
<Kalamansi> uncommon : yes
<luis> thanks dudes
<onats_> kalamansi, taga dabaw ka bai?
<Kalamansi> uncommon : and?
<uncommon> Kalamansi : can't you find the "Account" in the menu bar?
<dr_dark> hello
<Kalamansi> onats_ : cebu
<Pelo> !hi # dr_dark
<uncommon> Kalamansi : it says "Buddies | Accounts | Tools | Help "
<dr_dark> please me help, with install driver impresora canon pixma 1000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi # dr_dark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<damian> any ideas dli?
<Kalamansi> onats_ but been there in davao last 2003
<onats> kalamansi, not in davao, currently in mla
<neko> how do i make vlc mozilla plugins handle divx video on website like stage6 ?
<Pelo> dr_dark,  go to  menu > sytem > admin > printers , and select a canon driver in the same family as your own , that should work
<Pelo> neko, ask in #vlc
<dli> damian, do you have sound from other applications, example, you type in a terminal: aplay /dev/urandom
<neko> thanks
<uncommon> <neko>  : you can install the vlc plugin for mozilla
 * Pelo is done , g'night folks 
<neko> done
<gio123> is somebody here mathematica coder?
<neko> but it don't handle .divx files
<dr_dark> Pelo, is not slec the impresora canom pixama 1000 here
<neko> when look at about:plugins
<Kalamansi> uncommon : ok i dont see any "delete or disable"
<damian> Yes, I have sound in every application, but not with the dvd playback
<neko> (and it just don't work)
<uncommon> Kalamansi : What did you see when click the Accounts menu? does it shows any similar nick or name or whatever account you have created for IRC?
<neko> wow #vlc is 3 people only room
<damian> Ok, well I will try to find out what to do or move to Linux Mint :)
<Kalamansi> uncommon : how to remove irc in pidgin and they not access irc for the rest of their lives
<ctothej> infinitycircuit: i got kicked and had to go through some song and dance about some DCCExploit... back now
<ctothej> infinitycircuit: did you reply to me in the past 10 minutes?
<AlReece45> lulu: apparently the problem was with the splash option. After removing it the server started as expected.
<uncommon> Kalamansi : If you're and Administrator you can just block the port 667 to 669
<infinitycircuit> ctothej, no i did not
<uncommon> Kalamansi : i mean 6667 - 6669
<Kalamansi> uncommon : in pidgin theres alot of IM apps..all i want is to remove the "irc" or delete it from the menu so that they will not access irc
<Kalamansi> uncommon : how to block 6667?
<ctothej> infinitycircuit: ok, do you know what else I could do to have it use the new nvidia driver?
<david_J> Kalamansi: iptables and a rule
<MarcoRamius> Hey all, this is Yaz.  I think I had to have a registered nick or I would get kicked from the server
<MarcoRamius> and Yaz was taken
<MarcoRamius> :(
<uncommon> Kalamansi : you can block it through your server's firewall or whatever is installed there for administration services
<super61> uncommon: can you tell me where to the plugin file for pcsx?
<_ope_> hi
<infinitycircuit> ctothej, the reason why the restricted drivers manager failed is because it doesn't have the precompiled restricted modules for your new kernel
<infinitycircuit> ctothej, there are two ways around this
<MarcoRamius> May I idle in this channel?
<uncommon> <super61> : have you install the pcsx along with the plugins in ubuntu using synaptic?
<Kalamansi> uncommon: i dont have server.
<_ope_> i have a few questions about vmware server i installed
<super61> uncommon: yes i have
<_ope_> im running a windows xp vm but i dont get a display
<luis> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<infinitycircuit> ctothej, first, you can compile it yourself https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#head-4591a640f1ecb03492f49521d7c055cba2845ca1
<tomd123> does anyone know if sage is better then mathematica?
<david_J> tomd123: nope I hate math
<uncommon> <super61> : copy all the plugins in this directory "/usr/lib/games/psemu/lib/" and paste in your ePSXe plugins directory
<infinitycircuit> ctothej, second, you can use the debian way and use module-assistant, which is probably easier but not guaranteed to work
<Varka> Kalamansi, you know SIM? it supports yahoo, aim, icq but no irc
<manad> hey guys...how do I change the language post-install? I was told I could switch to french at the logon screen, but I only see English as an option (various English locales)
<infinitycircuit> ctothej, http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=10812 except replace "nvidia-glx" with"nvidia-glx-new"
<super61> uncoomon: ok
<DarthShrine> Has anybody come across gedit spitting out floating point exceptions?
<uncommon> Kalamansi : so why do you want the IRC block then?
<`blackmk4> i only have dvds, is there a way i can burn the ubuntu iso on to a dvd?
<tomd123> david_j: everyone has his entitlement to his or her opinion :)
<uncommon> Kalamansi : you can have your personal firewall blocked it for you
<Kalamansi> Varka : sudo apt-get install sim is not working
<ctothej> infinitycircuit: ok great, i will try that.
<uncommon> <super61> : besure to copy all the confi file on their designated folder
<Kalamansi> uncommon: what apps for firewall?
<Varka> Kalamansi, its in universe on gutsy
<_ope_> anyone can help with vmware?
<infinitycircuit> _ope_, what is your problem
<david_J> _ope_: Cant afford vmware
<infinitycircuit> _ope_, i am currently running vmware server on gutsy
<Spzatt> howdy
<Spzatt> im having some problems locating my old C: drive
<Spzatt> anyone know where to find it?
<DarthShrine> Spzatt, Try /media
<Varka> Kalamansi, http://sim-im.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Kalamansi> Varka : which one here? sim or sim4?
<uncommon> <Kalamansi> : there are plenty of firewall gui dependi pre of what distro you're using I'm currently using firestar but if you're on KDE there's one for KDE also
<Spzatt> Nothing here, darth.
<Spzatt> Or i got some folders, all empty.
<jariep1_> hi all how are you fellas
<BruceM91> when the ubuntu upgrade is done, will the computer restart, or just shutdown?
<_ope_> infinitycircuit: i installed windows xp and it ran threw the dos installation fine but when it rebooted and loaded the 32bit installation portion i get a black screen
<Kalamansi> uncommon : im using ubuntu 7.10 desktop.im not sure even if its KDE or Gnome..first timer here
<dli> Spzatt, did you mount it?
<Varka> Kalamansi, just "sim"
<Spzatt> Mount?
<Kalamansi> Varka : sim or sim4?
<Spzatt> its a static drive
<Kalamansi> Varka : thanks
<infinitycircuit> _ope_, i've only installed linux clients so i can't help you there, sorry
<dli> Spzatt, mount
<Spzatt> Err, explain that please?
<uncommon> <Kalamansi> : KDE is more windows like... you have this your main menu on the lower left while gnome has this OS 9/X look which the main menu is on the upper left...
<dli> Spzatt, in a terminal, type: mount
<manad> quick question: how do I stop Ubuntu from making sounds from inside my motherboard (like when I press Backspace and there are no characters left to delete, it makes a BEEP sound on the motherboard speaker
<Spzatt> yeah i got something up here
<Spzatt> now what?
<infinitycircuit> manad, add the line "blacklist pcspkr" to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<manad> thanks
<scion> fsk
<Spzatt> dli
<super61> uncommon: thank you thank you thank you!!!  I LOVE LINUX!!
<uncommon> super61 : :D
<super61> uncommon: i have one more question is there a mema emulator for linux?
<Kalamansi> uncommon : how to install firewall?
<Spzatt> lack of support imo
<manad> infinity, it said "can't open file to write". Is this a rights issue? do I need to enter my password somewhere?
<MarcoRamius> can i idle here?
<Spzatt> im having some problems locating my old C: drive, anyone know how to play?
<fantum13> hey can neone tell me if ubuntu can burn .img files
<uncommon> super61 : gamerz like you and me should be the reason why Game Developer should support linux and make their games available to linux it's the games why most linux users are dual booting...
<manad> i can open the blacklist file, edit it, but i can't save
<Spzatt> im having some problems locating my old C: drive, anyone know how to find it?
<adamonline45> uncommon: I second that
<infinitycircuit> you need to edit it by running the command "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<super61> uncommon: yea i know im makeing a fre ports for games like WOW RO and others
<fantum13> can sum1 plz tell me if ubuntu can burn .img files???
<Varka> Kalamansi, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<uncommon> <super61> : there are plenty.. you can find one trought Add/Remove in Applications menu and type mame or you can find it through synaptic and type mame
<MarcoRamius> booting to windows to play a game is no different than turning on an xbox or a ps2
<dli> Spzatt, use a pastebin to paste the output of "mount"
<MarcoRamius> that's all i consider it...windows is just my gaming console
<Spzatt> What?
<Spzatt> tell me the command to say
<MarcoRamius> and windows is a great gaming platform
<dli> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<super61> uncommon: ok
<AprilHare> my old C: - I want to use it with QEmu - does anyone know how to do that without having to image it?
<infinitycircuit> AprilHare, you can boot into an existing windows installation with vmware player, there are guides on the forum that explain how to do it
<uncommon> <Kalamansi> : you can do that in Add/Remove programs in Application and type firewall or through synaptic and type firewall or firestarter
<manad> infinity, in the future, can I grant myself rights without using the console? Like if I'm browsing my files, and I decide I want to edit one...can't I give myself the priviileges without having to go type gksu gedit?
<fantum13> can sum1 plz tell me if ubuntu can burn .img files???
<Spzatt> how do i make my motherboard not to beep everytime ?
<AprilHare> infinitycircuit, thankyou - however vmware refuses to install here
<Varka> infinitycircuit, so you dont have to convert this existing installation into a vm ?
<MarcoRamius> fantum13: try again using legible words
<Kalamansi> Varka : uncommon : is it ok to use ubuntu 7.10 desktop for server?
<manad> spzatt: type  "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" at the terminal and add the line "blacklist pcspkr"
<AprilHare> "VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<AprilHare> i am using an athlon xp 1600+ processor
<Spzatt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47487/
<AprilHare> can anyone tell me why?
<Varka> Kalamansi, its ok but not recommended as you have a lot of stuff running you dont need on a server, first of all the xserver
<fantum13> MarcoRamius: Yeah alright jackass, can I use nautilus or K3B or Braesero to burn a mac image file?
<soothsayer> AprilHare: did you download the 64bit version on accident?
<infinitycircuit> manad, you can always use the gksu line from the run prompt reached by alt+f2
<AprilHare> soothsayer, no - this was reported by the Add/Remove menu
<whoDunIt> fantum13: you could change the extension to .iso
<AprilHare> it is strange behaviour
<infinitycircuit> manad, it is dangerous to indiscriminately give yourself root privileges and is highly discouraged
<mrdinkles> anyone know of a good music sharing program-- ie sharazaa for linux?
<Spzatt> where should i put it Kalamansi?
<uncommon> guys do we need to file a love letter and court every Major and indie game developer around the world just to convince them how great the linux is for gaming.. No i don't think so.. What I think they all know how great linux is for gamin I just don't seem to get why none of them or very few them is interested.
<manad> infinity: got it...I meant easy GUI access to granting myself privileges
<super61> uncommon: if people used linux more then windows then devs would make more games for linux
<MarcoRamius> there's nothing wrong with booting to windows to game
<MarcoRamius> it's no different than turning on an xbox
<Kalamansi> Varka : im not good in "type" thing in terminal..so is it okay to use ubuntu 7.10 desktop as server with x window?take note that this server is just a server only.no surfing/downloading/etc/ once i finish install firewall and other packet filtering and limiting bandwidth with a certain user who always use "youtube"
<Spzatt> Kalamansi, where to add blacklist pcspkr ?
<super61> yea but windows is so open its not even funny
<Kalamansi> Spzatt: put a what?
<fantum13> manad: The second you do that will be the second you irreversibly break something. The reason why linux is more secure than windows is that in windows, you're _always_ root
<uncommon> super61 : i'm not talkin' about monopoly i'm talkin about availability and portability... if the issues here is about license linux is very flexible...
<Spzatt> im inside the blacjlsit file
<Spzatt> blacklist *
<fantum13> MarcoRamius: I have linux on my Xbox, its dual-booted with OpenBSD
<Kalamansi> Spzatt : i think im not a right guy to answer you...im a first timer...i was asking help also
<MarcoRamius> fantum13: good for you
<Spzatt> k
<manad> fantum: fair enough...but I'd still have to enter my password if I had easy GUI access to higher privileges, so it's not a security risk
<fantum13> Spzatt: you add "blacklist <thing you want to blacklist>" to the end of the file.
<Spzatt> Well folks you guys wanted my paste to help me with locating my old C: drive , here is it : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47487/
<fantum13> manad: any privilege escalation is a security risk.
<AprilHare> i searched for the package with apt and it finds vmware-server but not vmware player
<fds> test
<super61> uncommon: i saying tho yea more people use windows but if windows never came around linux would be in control. plus linux it under GUP liseance right?
<super61> uncommon: GPL
<infinitycircuit> Spzatt, you need to add the line "blacklist pcspkr" to etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Spzatt> infinity, didnt work.
<fantum13> Spzatt: Your drive doesn't seem to be mounted.
<Spzatt> How do i mount it ? >.<
<infinitycircuit> Spzatt, it will work on reboot, you can get it to work now by just typing "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr"
<mrdinkles> Anyone know of a good music file sharing program for linux IE. shareaza
<manad> by the way, having just finished installing Ubuntu, I checked for updates, and there's 79 updates in the Update Manager. I'm not sure what I should update or not...are they all important updates?
<infinitycircuit> Spzatt, please pastebin the result of "sudo fdisk -l"
<fantum13> mrdinkles: try aMule, an open-source emule client
<AprilHare> isn't there limewire for linux?
<infinitycircuit> manad, you should let everything udpate
<uncommon> manad : windows is monolithic ... if Maria is for Juan and Elena is for Pedro in the worl of windows it isn't like that it's like Maria and Elena is for Juan and even Juan is for Pedro even the gender doens't matter as long as it can be stick anywhere though anywhere as long as there is a hole... lolz
<Varka> Kalamansi, just as i said, its you have all functions and abilities in the desktop package as in the serverpackage, but also a lot stuff in addition you wont need. so if that is ok for you, its also ok for you to use the desktop version as a server
<emma> Yes there is limewire for linux
<dli> Spzatt, "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/windows; sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows"
<infinitycircuit> technically linux is monolithic as well
<ctothej> infinitycircuit: "nvidia.ko failed to build" is the message i get when trying to compile it the debian way
<uncommon> super61 : right..
<techno-wi1> Anyone know how to edit the places menu? I want to add a mountpoint to it.
<emma> you can probably just sudo apt-get install limewire
<mrdinkles> k
<shadowblade> What does it mean if a package is not verified?
<infinitycircuit> ctothej, that's weird well sorry i can't help you at this point since i have intel graphics cards
<dli> Spzatt, if it works, you may add it to your fstab
<AprilHare> emma, my comment is in relation to a call for a decent music sharing package for linux
<Spzatt> fstab?
<nosklo> techno-wi1: open nautilus and edit places in sidebar
<AprilHare> emma, thanks for letting me know though :)
<emma> Oh sorry :)
<infinitycircuit> Spzatt, he is referring to /etc/fstab
<fantum13> AprilHare: For a way better protocol, try using bittorrent with the Deluge client
<Spzatt> ount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<AprilHare> emma, not there
<AprilHare> fantum13, deluge?
<emma> I have limewire on my comp but I don't remember how I got it. Maybe I installed it myself.
<AprilHare> torrents are normally for large files
<timnik> techno-wi1, If you only want to add something to it, browse to what you want to add, then press ctrl+d too bookmark it and it will appear there.
<emma> Yes deluge is a nice bittorent ap.
<super61> well linux is still getting devoloped. it well be as good as windows soon
<emma> It's the one I use.
<fantum13> Spzatt: NTFS is a proprietary file system and all linux drivers for its use have been reverse-engineered. You should only use NTFS on linux with caution
<manad> what's the torrent client of choice on linux? I used uTorrent on Windows.
<emma> You can probably sudo apt-get install deluge
<fantum13> AprilHare: yes, and discographies are large files ;)
<emma> But then you have to use google to search for your torrents.
<dli> Spzatt, pastebin the error message
<fantum13> manad: try Deluge or Azureus
<techno-wi1> Thanks!
<AprilHare> fantum13, how much music do you really need? ;)
<Spzatt> i did
<fantum13> AprilHare: more than I could ever possibly store
<uncommon> super61 : linux is even better than windows it's the vendor support that's lacking and other third parties...
<whoDunIt> manad: i use transmission
<Spzatt> Failed to mount '/dev/hdb1': Operation not supported
<Spzatt> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<Spzatt> Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by
<Spzatt>           clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<Spzatt>           taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly.
<Spzatt> Choice 2: If you don't have Windows then you can use the 'force' option for
<Spzatt>           your own responsibility. For example type on the command line:
<Spzatt>             mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows -o force
<Spzatt>     Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file:
<Spzatt> chris@chris-desktop:~$
<Spzatt> shit
<Spzatt> sorry
<emma> spzatt you are flooding.
<dli> Spzatt, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/Windows
<Spzatt> pasted the wrong info
<uncommon> manad : i would recommend deluge and transmission but deluge is better as it is much more like uTorrent
<fantum13> ubotu: !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<emma> I feel so embarrassed for Spzatt now.
<Varka> uncommon, super61, its not better or worse, its just different for a different type of users and thats good as it is
<uncommon> Varka : ok i second that... for world peace not war... it's even better than religion
<NullName> I need to buy a wireless router and adapter, preferably cheap that will work with xubuntu 7.10?
<NullName> ANyone have any ideas?
<fantum13> NullName: any router should work decently, try getting an adaptor with an Aethros chipset, those are typically good
<super61> Varka: yea thats true. but games like us that like linux have to dual boot with windows. its a little frustating and sucks
<dli> NullName, router have http admin interface, should be os independent
<fantum13> super61:  I game and I haven't used windows in years
<manad> if you're desperate for games on linux try emulation (SNES/N64/PS1/etc)
<Varka> NullName, the router doesnt depend on what os you are using, you can concentrate on the adapter. i can give you a detailed hardwarelist, but its german if you dont mind
<fantum13> manad: there are plenty of FOSS games or just linux games
<manad> some of the best games ever made were for old consoles...beats playing the latest WW2 shooter
<uncommon> Varka but right now : I can say windows has better support in gaming bill really knows how tickle young people and those young at heart is it brainwashing? I know because I was... even most of the school was...
<manad> fantum: how many are any good though? Tux Racer isn't really a game. I can only think of Battle of Wesnoth as a decent free OSS game
<NullName> Varka: THanks, but I don't need the german list.  Okak So I will focus on the adapter...I need to use usb...does that matter?
<manad> and of course the Star Control 2 remake
<fantum13> manad: try vendetta online, a cross-platform MMORPG
<Varka> super61, uncommon, its not windows that supports the games, its the games that support windows
<fantum13> manad: most games from ID software are on linux, as well as Neverwinter Nights and EVE online
<dli> NullName, I know zd1211 works great, I have one
<NullName> thanks dli!
<dli> NullName, and cheap too
<uncommon> Varka : yes that's what i mean ... third party support...
<super61> uncommon: what are install-sh for? its been a bit
<NullName> Does anyone have a list of compatible usb adapters?
<super61> NullName: for wireless?
<primary> Hello. What is the easiest way to transfer files between someone who has Ubuntu and someone who has Windows?
<dli> NullName, yes, let me find the official list
<Spzatt> back
<NullName> thanks dli!!!!
<uncommon> most student my country things windows is the most advance os there is.. and 90% of them knows that MSWord is the only word processor there is even anything that resembles MSWord but now word and yet they called it word ... Even those stuff that we all guys here knows who copied who what copied what... Students here in my country thinks windows has originality
<Spzatt> well, people, explain once again how to locate my old C: drive
<NullName> super61: yes fo wireless..a usb wireless adapter
<spolvid> Can anyone help me download Ubuntu on a mac?
<spolvid> I mean, install.
<super61> NullName: what wireless adaptor are you useing?
<Varka> NullName, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#head-603c9481d6c6288b6b674cc50132d21f6d539c53
<dli> NullName, http://zydas.rapla.net/ , I think there's a newer version also
<onats> uncommon, what country are you from?
<super61> Varka beat me to it
<NullName> super61 I want to buy one from staples.com zipcode 97405
<super61> NullName: ok
<AprilHare> uncommon: It is quite clear that years of Microsoft producing nearly universally adopted software has affected those who have been on the fringes of the computing community
<dli> NullName, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw/devices
<infinitycircuit> Spzatt, i was afk, did you get a chance to pastebin the results of "sudo fdisk -l"
<NullName> thanks guys!!!
<AprilHare> uncommon, out of interest, where are you?
<spolvid> Anyone? Please?
<dli> NullName, the fsf.org list (for rt2500), http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<cellofellow> How customizable is Emerald compared to GWD?
<Kalamansi> Varka : can you give me some advice on how to detect my isp or connect my isp using ubuntu 7.10 desktop? ok, my isp gave me a login and password so that i could connect to the internet..how to setup in ubuntu an auto connect so that i will not put user/pass and dial everytime i want to connect the internet...thanks.speed 2.2 mbps adsl broadband
<cellofellow> And can Emerald use Metacity themes?
<infinitycircuit> spolvid, are you having a particular problem or do you not know where to start
<Spzatt> well, people, explain once again how to locate my old C: drive
<spolvid> I don't know where to start.
<manad> when a programmer makes a GUI program for linux, does he have to make a separate version for each Window Manager (Gnome, KDE, XCFE)? Or do they all interpret the same libraries/code?
<spolvid> I downloaded 7.10 amd6.
<uncommon> Philippines... ( don't hate for that )
<Varka> Kalamansi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ianmcorvidae> manad: primarily, the same code
<onats> uncommon, what do you mean don't hate for that?
<dli> Spzatt, most likely, your ntfs partition need a fsck (scandisk)
<infinitycircuit> Spzatt, did you get my request?
<ianmcorvidae> there are libraries, but they work in all of them; it means you can have a lighter system if you keep with programs specifically 'for' your wm, but you can use anything with the right libraries
<AprilHare> well the Phillipines isn't the only country like that
<cellofellow> manad: well, first pick your language. C/C++, Python, Mono. Then the GUI toolkit (GTK, wx, Qt, Tk). And then optionally desktop specific libs. But they still all run together its not like they are different systems. It'll be mostly cosmetic (GTK looks odd in KDE and vice versa.)
<Spzatt> I didnt, im afraid
<uncommon> onats : sorry it's ( don't hate me for that ) it's just nothing more than saying in my thoughts
<Spzatt> please join #spzatt
<manad> Oh, are people actually using Mono for Linux projects?
<cellofellow> manad: Tomboy and Beagle come to mind.
<infinitycircuit> Spzatt, could pastebin the result of "sudo fdisk -l"
<AprilHare> actually the worst place for lack of desktop diversity would be North Korea
<Kalamansi> thanks Varka.i will read this
<AprilHare> they're all Microsoft bound
<uncommon> manad : mono are great and are makin' progress really fast and yet not that stable ( my opinion though you could hate me for that ) example fspot keeps on crashing...
<Spzatt> dli, please join #spzatt
<super61> uncommon: i found a mame eumator and need help installing it :) care to help?
<manad> any country with no piracy checks is going to use Microsoft
<cellofellow> AprilHare: I thought commy countries were all for GNU cause they can't afford Windows.
<manad> cello: they pirate it
<ctothej> If i compile my own kernel, will I need to compile new fuse modules?
<cellofellow> ctothej: prolly
<jake_> Hey, my sound decided to up and stop working today - I think after some updates. It still works fine in XP, though. No settings appear to have changed and I don't see anything that seems our of the ordinary. I'm using the onboard sound on an nforce 4 chipset. Any ideas?
<kitofhawaii> cellofellow: "can't afford" and "actually paying for it" are two different things :)
<cellofellow> makes sense, but I thought Castro liked linux.
<aolaus> has anyone ever had a nightmare where they deleted / ?
<AprilHare> cellofellow, this is true - but NKorea is so insular that they haven't got on board out of fear for what might be in the source code
<uncommon> super61 : if you found it in Add/Remove it means it's ok install now and then play.... but as for the roms.. you're on your own...
<ctothej> cellofellow: that also goes for sound and any other drivers?
<onats> uncommon, now why would someone hate you for coming from the philippines?
<Niriven> Anyone have any favorite linux games?
<super61> uncommon: i didnt find one in Add/remove or the package  i got it off the internet
<cellofellow> ctothej: unless they are "userspace" drivers, they're in the kernel.
<cellofellow> ctothej: a handful of Xorg drivers are in that category.
<astro76> super61, sdlmame?
<AprilHare> uncommon, if you were in Iran for instance, we might look at you twice, but not the Phillipines. Phillipinos live in australia
<cellofellow> Niriven: warsow, warzone2100, frozen bubble.
<super61> astro76: hmm?
<adamonline45> Is there a way to adjust screen brightness or gamma in KDE?
<infinitycircuit> aolaus, i haven't had a nightmare about it, but i have done it before
<ctothej> cellofellow: ahh ok. thanks
<kitofhawaii> AprilHare: apparently you'll be happy to know north korea, south korea, and china are joining together to create their own linux distro "hana linux" :)
<astro76> super61, this is the one you should be using http://rbelmont.mameworld.info/?page_id=163
<uncommon> super61 : my recommendation is... look in Add/Remove if didn't find what you're lookin for second would be "Synaptic" .. internet would be just your "Last Resort"...
<aolaus> I thought it was real, and I freaked
 * cellofellow just uses aptitude
<AprilHare> kitofhawaii, oooo evil linux (TM) :D
<worthawholebean> My resolution is doing weird things... Every time I log in, I have to use aticonfig -f --initial --resolution=0,1440x900 to reconfigure xorg.conf and then kill x-session-manager. It will then go to 1152x768 and I have to change it in displayconfig-gtk to get it to 1440x900, my desired res. It then works fine, but I have to repeat that every time I reboot. I'm using a 20" Intel iMac with an ATI Radeon x1600.
<aolaus> then somehow the dream transitioned to zombie apocalypse
<super61> uncommon: true...
<chronic1> astro76: how behind is mame in linux
<Andr00> HI
<aolaus> anyway
<uncommon> AprilHare " it's Filipinos" :D
<kitofhawaii> AprilHare: which in korean...means (kinda) #1 linux. old style korean
<astro76> chronic1, it is now an officially supported platform, vis-a-vis sdlmame http://rbelmont.mameworld.info/?page_id=163
<spolvid> infinitycurcuit, did you see my responce?
<astro76> chronic1, so not at all
<AprilHare> uncommon, hey feel grateful i can type at all :D
<infinitycircuit> spolvid, no i did not
<spolvid> Ah.
<cellofellow> worthawholebean: is this a new thing, or always?
<uncommon> AprilHare : hehehehe greate community "linux"...
<spolvid> I don't know where to start, I said.
<worthawholebean> cellofellow, always
<super61> astro76: umm.. where can i download?
<infinitycircuit> spolvid, do you have a ppc or intel architecture mac
<spolvid> intel.
<ctothej> cellofellow: will I be able to compile userspace modules after compiling the kernel and then install them as modules without recompiling the kernel?
<astro76> super61, I linked it twice ^^ ;)
<cellofellow> worthawholebean: ok, I was gonna suggest using the backup xorg.conf files (they worked for me.)
<Sinpahltimus> Hi All
<super61> lol
<spolvid> Running 10.4
<super61> i know
<cellofellow> ctothej: never heard of a userspace module.
<AprilHare> the move to 10.5 has moved me to ubuntu
<ctothej> cellofellow: so ill have to recompile the kernel...
<infinitycircuit> spolvid, in that case it's relatively simple
<Sinpahltimus> Ubuntu 710 noob here with a srious problem that I can replicate on three completely diffferent computers of completely different hardware. Wondering is will to help?
<cellofellow> ctothej: you don't necessarily have to compile the kernel to match a module, but you do have to compile modules to match the kernel (that's what the header packages are for.)
<super61> astro76: is the psx2 eumator geting there for linux?
<AprilHare> Sinpahltimus, tell us your tale of woe
<ctothej> cellofellow: right... ok
<spolvid> Yes?
<infinitycircuit> spolvid, have you gone through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493393
<cellofellow> ctothej: did that answer your question?
<infinitycircuit> Sinpahltimus, what is the problem?
<spolvid> Ah, no I have not. Thanks.
<kitofhawaii> Sinpahltimus: yah what's breaking?
<Sinpahltimus> web videos freeze my computers. youtube, myspace etc... web based vids all freeze my systems running U7.10
<ctothej> cellofellow: yes thanks
<hudyx> hello
<AprilHare> what version of flash are you running Sinpahltimus
<astro76> super61, dunno
<cellofellow> Sinpahltimus: just Flash, or all videos in the browser (like Quicktime stuff)?
<uncommon> <super61> : there is pcx2 for linux.. but never tried it though...
<super61> astro76: ok
<some_idiot> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree complains about a not-matching md5sum ... anyone else have this problem?
<ctothej> cellofellow: i just wanted to know if I could basically download the fuse-source, compile just that package into .deb and then install
<super61> uncommon: i guess thats where i come in :) if i get it working il let you know
<Sinpahltimus> Well, I have tried two different things. i don't know the version. I installed it once from the synoptics PM and twice via the pop up in mozilla.
<lookup> hey all
<cellofellow> ctothej: sure, as long as you've got the right headers for the kernel you'll be using.
<lookup> im having trouble getting my ipod classic to work with amarok
<kitofhawaii> some_idiot: there's an active confirmed bug report out right now. the repo's are having a problem (adobe just released a new flash player)
<Sinpahltimus> It seems the adobe flash player is not enough. After installing it, FF says I still need a plug in, so I have to install gnash also.
<AprilHare> some_idiot, i discussed my issue in here earlier
<ctothej> cellofellow: that I do, as I am compiling it as we speak
<cellofellow> Sinpahltimus: that ain't right.
<uncommon> <super61> : great.... let me know then so i could try it my box...
<some_idiot> AprilHare: is it loged anywhere?
<AprilHare> some_idiot, so everyone :)
<Flannel> Sinpahltimus: don't install through firefox
<AprilHare> erm
<AprilHare> errrm
<uncommon> hahahahahahahaha
<AprilHare> not here
<Sinpahltimus> The I restart FF again and I don't get the plug needed notification but after several seconds FF Freezes then the entire computer freezes
<super61> uncommon: box as in xbox?
<cellofellow> Sinpahltimus: the Adobe player is proprietary, buggy (but up to date). Gnash is FOSS, quality, but still Flash 7 compatible.
<uncommon> super61 : nope : box as in my linux box
<cellofellow> Sinpahltimus: and you can only use one Flash plugin at a time.
<neko> hey someone use vlc mozilla plugins for playing stage6 video ?
<super61> uncommon: oh
<kitofhawaii> Sinpahltimus: where's the symbolic link "flashplugin-alternative.so" linked to? under /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<some_idiot> okay, so what is the current best fix for this?
<some_idiot> (flash nonfree not wokring that is)
<Sinpahltimus> on two machines I tried via FF the thrd machine I installed the flash non-free via ubuntu package manager, mozilla still reported a missing plug in. Gnash seemed to clear that but the freeezes start.
<Sinpahltimus> I'm at a disadvantage because I do not have access to those computers right now.
<uncommon> <neko> : it's ok to use vlc plugin though i would recommend you to use MPlayer and the mplayer plugins for mozilla as it is much better in terms of streaming... because it's not streamed in buffers it also copies the file physically in your desk
<cellofellow> Sinpahltimus: remove the adobe player (flashplugin-nonfree) and just use Gnash, and see if that helps.
<neko> ah well
<shadowblade> Ok, I was here a couple of days ago and earlier today (the person who was helping me today left)...I had to remove cupsys because it gave me an error when I tried to install anything else....now I need to get cupsys installed and working again - I need to get my printer set up
<neko> i will switch back to mplayer
<Sinpahltimus> cellofellow - I will try that.
<neko> but i have problem with mplayer not having codecs
<neko> that is strange
<cellofellow> neko: I like mplayer better as a browser plugin, and it will use any codec you throw at it.
<neko> not on mine because of some strange problem
<cellofellow> I normally have VLC and MPlayer both.
<neko> but i have found a fix
<cellofellow> But only mozilla mplayer plugin.
<uncommon> neko : you can't have both plugins for vlc/totem/mplayer installed because only one of them will work and the others will just confilicts the others like if you have vlc and totem plugins installed only totem play be used so if you want to use MPlayer's plugins remove the other except mplayer
<AprilHare> this is probably a "are we there yet?" sort of question however: when will firefox 3 be released?
<neko> yep i know this
<gibham> Can some one help me get a logitech rumble pad to work on the SNES emulators? When I use SNES9express and try to configure map buttons it says no such file or directory.
<neko> i was using mplayer plugins before
 * NineTeen67Comet I'm still looking for the codec I can throw at mplayer/movie player/xine or vlc that will play some of my new DVD movies I got (Hairspray to name one)... I did ubuntu-restricted-extras with no avail .. 
<cellofellow> AprilHare: probably in time for Hardy.
<AprilHare> sweet
<AprilHare> cellofellow, when's that? :)
<neko> my problem with mplayer is way more strange
<AprilHare> heh
<Sinpahltimus> brb - on phone with soeone who has access to one of the computers, gonna have him uninstall the flash and try again.
<cellofellow> AprilHare: next release of Ubuntu.
<neko> as it don't found codecs folder or something like this
<kitofhawaii> AprilHare:aprilhare: "estimated early 2008"
<uncommon> <AprilHare> : i second that ... but i'm also excited for webkit based webbrowser for linux it's good to have a lot freedom of choice...
<NineTeen67Comet> grin .. I'm installing Alpha 1 right now (server edition) ..
<neko> when i try playing some common divx files
<cellofellow> neko: you try Medibuntu? You can get w32codecs and libdvdcss there.
<shadowblade> Anyone?
<cellofellow> !medibuntu | neko
<ubotu> neko: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Sinpahltimus> brb gotta run for a but
<kitofhawaii> AprilHare: aka...wikipedia is your friend for future releases :) let someone else keep an eye on when things are coming out :)
<uncommon> <neko> : when i mean removed the other i mean the plugins only not the player VLC/Totem/MPlayer are good players so keep them in your box...
<AprilHare> kitofhawaii, i thought that encyclopaedia had more uses than just for looking up star trek info :)
<cellofellow> shadowblade: what's your issue. Sorry I missed it.
<neko> oh wait
<kitofhawaii> AprilHare: with as much contention there is for "being first with the latest news" i find it's fairly reliable :)
<frost0> if i am given a generic package for linux...how would i compile and install it?
<neko> is the w32codecs was remove recently from the main repository ?
<uncommon> frost0 : you have to have all the development libs and tools installed....
<astro76> neko, was never there, it's available in medibuntu
<cellofellow> neko: if you mean recently by at the dapper release, yes.
<astro76> neko, ah
<jed> hi, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and its not picking up my lcd correctly. im stuck on 640 and everything is fuzzy. help? :)
<shadowblade> cellofellow: I had to remove cupsys b/c it gave me an error whenever I tried to install anything else, now I need to get it install again
<neko> yep
<frost0> uncommon, if you could take a look at the package...it might be special...idk
<neko> that what i mean
<cellofellow> shadowblade: ok...
<frost0> uncommon, link: http://hem.bredband.net/b400150/etswitch/etswitch-0.1.14.tar.gz
<astro76> !medibuntu | neko
<ubotu> neko: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shadowblade> cellofellow: cupsys gives me errors whenever i try to install it
<shadowblade> cellofellow: forgot that part :)
<neko> that the reason of the strangeness
<AprilHare> jed: try installing proprietary graphics card support
<uncommon> <frost0> : im lookin at it now
<frost0> uncommon, thx
<cellofellow> shadowblade: try 'sudo aptitude purge cupsys' (and various other CUPS packages if needed) to remove configuration files.
<neko> okey that's it
<jed> aprilhare: i dont see that in add/remove applications
<shadowblade> cellofellow: k done, try to install it now?
<jed> heres the strange part: it worked somewhat fine off the livecd, just stuck on 640 on the install
<cellofellow> shadowblade: yeah, with install instead of purge on the command line
<cellofellow> jed: nvidia or ati?
<AprilHare> jed, thats not there - try system-administration-restricted drivers manager
<uncommon> frost0 : have u installed the libs and dev tools ? and u need xpm for this stuff...
<AprilHare> you'll also need to include the restricted drivers as a installation source
<frost0> uncommon, i guess we'll find out.
<hudyx> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but I can't get my Vista machine to boot from the LiveCD, any answers?
<neko> talking about stream
<frost0> uncommon, i just don't know where to begin...via the terminal
<shadowblade> cellofellow: putting the output on pastebin....
<neko> mplayer plugins is not seek capable ?
<uncommon> frost0 : awkie... i'll help with that
<cellofellow> neko: not with QuickTime. :(
<avgeneral> [question] how can i install SSL for RubyGems? It says I don't have it installed
<cellofellow> neko: annoying, huh?
<neko> with nothing you mean :)
<uncommon> frost0 : first you'll have to install the build essentials and some dev tools use synaptic...
<neko> yes a little, a lot
<cellofellow> neko: works with everything but Qt for me, but that was feisty haven't tried Gutsy (my Gutsy laptop is clean except for the nvidia and flash stuff.)
<frost0> uncommon, i can't do it via terminal?
<jed> aprilhare: "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<frost0> uncommon, install those packages?
<shadowblade> cellofellow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47490/
<cellofellow> jed: what brand? ati? nvidia?
<AprilHare> jed, well then you are beyond my help
<jed> cello: ati mobility 7500
<cellofellow> jed: not mine I bet
<SpeakerMania> What do I do with a binary after I download it?
<uncommon> frost0 : it would be good to use synaptic because there are many libs and dev tools required would you rather type them in manually?
<jed> cello: i think its picking up the video card just fine, its the lcd thats having probs
<cellofellow> jed: install the fglrx package from synaptic manually.
<neko> i mean by seek not only move in part of a movie already downloaded , i mean also move in part of the stream not yet loaded
<cellofellow> !ati | jed
<ubotu> jed: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<J2k> SpeakerMania, it depends... what is that binary intended for?
<frost0> uncommon, if possible...i have had problems with synaptic lately.
<Flannel> frost0: You can do it from terminal, via apt-get or aptitude
<SpeakerMania> It is a program. HandBrake.
<cellofellow> neko: what media player can do that?
<frost0> uncommon, its having some issues with firehol
<frost0> uncommon, idk why...maybe something to do with gutsy..
<jed> cello: ok, checking that out
<J2k> SpeakerMania, you usually run programs with "./name_of_binary" from a console... double-clicking on it on X
<Flannel> frost0: aptitude has a GUI (curses) mode, as well as a proper CLI mode.  apt-get is CLI only
<neko> windows media player ? media player classic
<uncommon> frost0 : did you made a fresh install or upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<frost0> uncommon, upgrade (wince)
<super61> uncommon: do you have AIM?
<neko> for most of video stream the head of the file containing specification of how read the stream is necessarry
<uncommon> <super61> : ym only and skype
<cellofellow> neko: sounds weird. How can a player play something it hasn't download?
<SpeakerMania> J2K, ah. Thanks. :)
<Sinphaltimus> I have a friend coing on  shortly, he is on a laptop that freezes when running youtube videos, i had him uninstall the adobe player and try again, still crashes laptop. He'll be on shortly as PNZ
<super61> uncommon
<super61> uncommon:
<neko> i mean not load the whole file to read only the end
<super61> grr
<uncommon> super61 : yes...
<super61> uncommon: ok
<cellofellow> shadowblade: something looks odd with libdns
<jed> cello: my video card doesnt meet the requirements for binary drivers. they're saying that i need ati 9500+ for it, i only have a 7500
<kitofhawaii> jed: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide i always direct people there (it's very thorough)
<uncommon> <frost0> : i'll try my best to help you with your prob bu i cannot gurantee things will work though...
<shadowblade> cellofellow: ok?
<neko> have a look of how youtube (recently) handle video seeking
<cellofellow> jed: then you'll just have to use the free radeon driver.
<neko> notice that not all format can handle this way of stream vido
<cellofellow> neko: last time I checked still had to wait for the stream to load before it could be played. Maybe it's just my slow connection.
<uncommon> <frost0> : still there?
<cellofellow> neko: I wouldn't expect a lot of containers to support this. Ogg, ASF maybe.
<neko> ues
<neko> ?
<neko> yes
<coshx> I'm getting this error whenever I try to install anything: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47491/  I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling openoffice, but can't get the error to go away. Any ideas?
<cellofellow> neko: you got two kinds of multimedia formats: containers and streams. Ogg is a container, Vorbis is a stream. AVI is a container, MPEG-4 is a stream. MP3 is a stream that can work within or without a container.
<BubblegumTate> can I somehow get a list of the users created by programs like apache and mysql etc.?
<cellofellow> BubblegumTate: like maybe open /etc/passwd ?
<super61> opps wrong channel
<uncommon> <frost0> : still interested to  compile your package?
<Jack_Sparrow> coshx: post your sources.list to the pastebin and give us the link..please
<captmorgan> how can I add a third desktop in compiz?
<frost0> uncommon, sorry phone
<mnemonica> Hey, how would I go about enabling 3D graphics for 7.10?
<`blackmk4> what would cause ubuntu to detect my wifi card but not see any networks?
<Jack_Sparrow> captmorgan: turn off effects..add desktops...turn effects back on
<cellofellow> captmorgan: just a sec...
<frost0> uncommon, i understand there is a risk...let's do it though..
<infinitycircuit> `blackmk4, that probably means it's missing the firmware
<`blackmk4> what is missing the firmware?
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonica: have you gone through the link on fixing !res
<neko> thanks guys about the medibuntu trick
<uncommon> <frost0> : ok
<cellofellow> captmorgan: or install compizconfig-settings-manager and it's in General -> Desktop Size.
<shadowblade> cellofellow: so what do i do? i tried reinstalling libdns with synaptic just now, then tried installing cupsys again, still didnt work
<neko> my mplayer work again :)
<mnemonica> Jack_Sparrow: I don't even know what that is.
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<coshx> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47492/
<Iggz> Hi, still new to linux and still learning its command structure - what is the command line to change directorys in the terminal please?  I.e something directory name?
<Jack_Sparrow> tx..checking
<`blackmk4> cd dirname
<Jack_Sparrow> lgg
<cellofellow> shadowblade: there is more detailed stuff in the logs. Check those out (browse around /var/log to find it.)
<Jack_Sparrow> cd
<MasterShrek> good evening everyone
<Iggz> jack-sparrow. thank you :)
<uncommon> <frost0> : open your terminal and type this "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<njdube> When I run gpg -h in konsole I get Supported algorithms: Pubkey: RSA, RSA-E, RSA-S, ELG-E, DSA Cipher: 3DES, CAST5, BLOWFISH, AES, AES192, AES256, TWOFISH Hash: MD5, SHA1, RIPEMD160, SHA256, SHA384, SHA512, SHA224.  What I want to know is, how do I figure what my public key that I made through kgpg is using?
<pindoelive> ya
<pindoelive> buzzzzz heads
<SOLIAM> Hi all newbie here
<frost0> uncommon, it's going..
<pindoelive> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> coshx: dosent look bad other than that jedit stuff.. I have seen issues with people that used it before
<pindoelive> yahoo work on ubunto
<mnemonica> Jack_Sparrow: Didn't do anything.
<cellofellow> shadowblade: I'm not really sure what to do though.
<MasterShrek> pindoelive, yahoo messenger?
<pindoelive> ya
<Jack_Sparrow> !dosentwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosentwork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MasterShrek> pindoelive, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<pindoelive> be for u too
<shadowblade> cellofellow: is there another way i can use a printer without cupsys?
<uncommon> <frost0> : lemme check what other tools are needed
<frost0> uncommon, didn't work...this error: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<frost0> Errors were encountered while processing:
<frost0>  firehol
<coshx> Jack_Sparrow: the jedit stuff should be commented out.
<mnemonica> Thanks...
<Sinpahltimus> SOLIAM - Welcome. Try explaining the youtube issue to folks here I'm sure someone can help you. Remember if you try to watch youtube again it will crash you and kick you from here so be careful
<lordlimeca2> whats the easiest way to open ftp in ubuntu?  is there a way with nautilus?
<pindoelive> no thre other chat
<cellofellow> shadowblade: there's the antiquated ways I've never tried.
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: what type of printer? sorry if asking something redundant. i've been washing laundry
<Sier> Could anybody please help me out? I just formatted a HD to EXT3, init 6 the box, and fdisk is still showing it as a NTFS/HPFS.
<poeloq> does anybody know how to get good Chinese fonts
<Jack_Sparrow> coshx: yes, but you probably installed it which was the problem the other guy had
<manad> hey guys
<pindoelive> ]not x chat but
<Jack_Sparrow> coshx: YOu might try purging oo and then trying to reload
<uncommon> frost0 : you definitely have problems with synaptic .. can you do pastebin your errors if there are any?
<manad> how can I have Ubuntu in french? Before installing,. I was told I'd be able to have one user have a french-language Ubuntu.
<frost0> uncommon, certainly
<MasterShrek> pindoelive, pidgin is a program that supports many im protocols, yahoo, aim, msn, etc
<pindoelive> only irc works now
<shadowblade> cellofellow: unfortunately its a dell printer (it was a gift - works really well in windows, unfortunately windows sucks at life)
<Jack_Sparrow> coshx: have you installed much manually that you got off the internet?
<coshx> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think my upgrade to gutsy from feisty ever completed, which might have something to do with it? (computer overheated when it said I still had 3 hours left). I've updated all the packages I can, but that only took about 5 minutes.
<sjovan>  lordlimec: yea.... ftp://xx.xx.xx.xx:<port> should work fine
<SOLIAM> is there someone who knows why Ubuntu Mozilla locks up when you attempt to look at videos on youtube??
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: what model dell?
<cellofellow> shaowblade: Bet it works great with CUPS if you can get it working.
<shadowblade> sorry last message @ kitofhawaii
<pindoelive> they hack windows
<coshx> Jack_Sparrow: no, other than the issue upgrading, I've done everything through packages.
<Jack_Sparrow> coshx: ugh.. yea.. that would do it..
<sethk> cellofellow, if you have problems with cups, it's unlikely you'll be able to get it work without cups, because it's much more difficult to configure.
<frost0> uncommon, http://pastebin.com/d5e52fa2e
<pindoelive> ports all open
<coshx> Jack_Sparrow: any suggestions how to fix the issue, other than doing a fresh install?
<cellofellow> sethk: not me, shadowblade.
<pindoelive> in windows
<pindoelive> ie
<sethk> cellofellow, sorry, you answered him, I got confused.  :)
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: all-in-one photo 966 - i just need the printer functionality right now, i can get scanning, etc later
<pindoelive> whit paltalk
<sethk> shadowblade, if you have problems with cups, it's unlikely you'll be able to get it work without cups, because it's much more difficult to configure.
<Sinpahltimus> SOLIAM - did ya get that?
<pindoelive> shut down
<manad> is it just me or does kubuntu look a LOT like Windows? Is that done on purpose?
<sethk> manad, it's just you
<pindoelive> no sence
<SOLIAM> no get what??
<Jack_Sparrow> coshx: great choice.. but the overheating during the upgrade ...and crashing..  there is a way to -f for force things but I am way too tired to remeber it.
<sethk> manad, there is a window manager, IceWM, that looks like windows
<Sinpahltimus> SOLIAM - Welcome. Try explaining the youtube issue to folks here I'm sure someone can help you. Remember if you try to watch youtube again it will crash you and kick you from here so be careful
<sethk> manad, KDE looks nothing like windows.
<uncommon> frost0 : you have problems with firefol i can see that
<sethk> manad, X has a wide variety of window managers, and thus look and feels.  That's its beauty.
<manad> http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=terminalinkdeth0.png  you're telling me this doesn't look almost identical to the Windows start menu?
<sethk> manad, If you don't like KDE, there are lot's of others to try
<cellofellow> manad: I've gotten XFCE (Xubuntu) to look exactly like Windows 98.
<coshx> Jack_Sparrow: no problem, i'll just keep playing around. it's mostly working now anyway, and packages still install.
<sethk> manad, yes, that's what I'm saying.
<manad> I've never used KDE, I just saw a screenshot on a Ubuntu page
<Jack_Sparrow> coshx: from a term type man dpkg    it might have info you can use
<cellofellow> Well, if you ignore the Start menu is a little different.
<pindoelive> the newubutoo dont in the new yahoo
<uncommon> frost0 : you have considered using firestarter when you realized you have problems with firehol?
<coshx> Jack_Sparrow: thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<manad> wasn't criticizing or anything, I was just struck by the resemblance
<SOLIAM> When ever i attempt to view a video my system locks.. not when i enter the site but only when i try to view the video
<pindoelive> cant log in
<cellofellow> manad: only cause the main panel is on the bottom and the main menu is on the bottom left. Only resemblance.
<frost0> uncommon, never use firehol..i just use firestarter
<pindoelive> only irc
<mikedep333> hey, I want to move my linux partition/drive over to another different sized partition/drive. What tools should I use to do this?
<sethk> manad, besides which, so what?  If you don't like it, there are eight other desktops available
<Sinpahltimus> cellofellow - Saliam is here and he is having the same youtube issue, he hs already uninstalled adobe and just using gnash with same freezing.
<mikedep333> I was thinking\ about using rsync and then updating grub
<ice109> does anyone here use gaim latex?
<cellofellow> :/
<Jack_Sparrow> mikedep333: dd  but you will need to do some serious editing for grub, fstab etc
<T70k5> I need help with Grub
<u_angel> finally git GNUMP3D to work!
<Sier> this channel is too big, too many ppl, you can't even ask a question lol
<pindoelive> compile new pagage
<sethk> manad, but it certainly doesn't look much like my windows box.
<manad> seth, like I said, I wasn't criticizing. I've never even used KDE.
<pindoelive> my be
<ice109> does anyone here use gaim-latex?
<mikedep333> jack_sparrow: yeah I can edit grub and fstab
<cellofellow> Sinpahltimus: I'd try installing Flash manually from the Adobe website.
<sethk> Sier, it can be noisy.  Try #linuxhelp if you can't get anyone's attention here.
<mikedep333> anything else I would need to edit?
<pindoelive> too ask for captuer
<uncommon> frost0 : try "sudo aptitude remove firehol"
<coshx> ice109: I played around with it a couple years ago.
<pindoelive> for yahoo
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: that printer is listed by dell as "compatible" with linux
<knix_> What would be the easiest way to do a automated backup of a windows folder to a Ubuntu server?
<AlbertEin> hi!, when i try to boot ubuntu i got a black screen (after selecting the kernel on the grub screen) and it gets stuck, is there any way i could fix it? or how could i diagnostice the problem?
<ice109> coshx can you help me get it installed
<Jack_Sparrow> mikedep333: I use dd to copy partitions see the link on backing up below
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<pindoelive> so
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<T70k5> I can't boot into Ubuntu or Vista, someone here deleted my linux partition from Windows and now I can't boot into either OS
<mikedep333> thanks
<ivx> hello all, i'm having a problem. I install dnsmasq and modified the config so what when i go to "intranet" it will take to a local web server, when i do dig intranet it comes up right, but then when i try to do it in firefox it does a google search for it, how can i turn that off so it sends the dns request and does it like a website
<pindoelive> ya
<cellofellow> kitofhawaii: shadowblade: probably means compatible with CUPS (which is also on Mac OS X).
<Sinpahltimus> cellofellow - I was going to do that when I realized I completely forgot my linux terminal commands and could even navagate to the directory. I am going to try all that tomorrow morning after a refresher reading
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: well by default, doesnt it still need cups?
<Jack_Sparrow> T70k5: boot your windows cd and fixmbr   or fdisk /mbr
<coshx> ice109: it's probably changed since I used it. I just installed it manually. I remember it being buggy and giving up on it.
<MasterShrek> knix_, share the windows folder from the windows machine, mount it on the ubuntu server, and create an rsync cron job to back it up how ever often you want it to
<T70k5> just boot into command prompt?
<cellofellow> ivx: are you just using dnsmasq locally, not serving a network?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes  DOS prompt
<knix_> MasterShrek, sounds easy enough.  TY
<MasterShrek> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danny> hi can somebody help me install flock?
<T70k5> thanks!
<T70k5> :)
<cellofellow> no NOT DOS prompt, UNIX shell == DOS prompt to the tenth power.
<ivx> cellofellow, i have a server with dnsmasq and apache on my network, then 2 clients
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<SOLIAM> goood night
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: well it is uhm...i dunno, i have found some pretty miserable workarounds to print to it :)
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: yea, their website has no linux drivers
<super61> uncommon: i have so errors on a make file is that ok or no?
<Jack_Sparrow> cellofellow: what are you talking about
<frost0> uncommon, removed it..now running previous script.
<Sinpahltimus> SALIAM - it seems the next thing to try is to uninstall gnash - then I will need to install the flash player download - the thing I was going to do when I realized I forgot how to do it.
<frost0> uncommon, that one worked now.
<frost0> uncommon, thx...now what?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: what do you mean by miserable?
<cellofellow> ivx: dnsmasq will automatically read the /etc/hosts file. Set the redirect in there. That's what I do.
<Jack_Sparrow> cellofellow: what are you talking about
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: right.  the engine is made by lexmark and lexmark doesn't make many consumer level print drivers
<ivx> cellowfellow, could you explain that
<uncommon> frost0 : i manage to compile your etswitch look  http://pastebin.com/d25c7cc0 is this a game or something?
<Sinpahltimus> gnite all. I'll follow up tomorrow
<cellofellow> Jack_Sparrow: just that associating the shell with DOS puts a bad taste in peoples mouths so don't.
<Jack_Sparrow> cellofellow: If you READ... he will be booting Windows disk to a DOS prompt
<frost0> uncommon, a minimizer for the a game
<frost0> uncommon, why?
<super61> astro76: can you help me install that one mame?
<uncommon> frost0 : i'm curious though for what it is for havent' read the readme file yet :D
<cellofellow> ivx: in /etc/hosts, put a line like 'XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX intranet' and restart dnsmasq.
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: that printer might support a generic "PS" lexmark driver though. if you can get a generic PS driver to work in windows, try that in cups (there are a lot of lexmark generic drivers avail)
<VashTSPD> ich habbe eine frage
<cellofellow> ivx: where all the X's are your servers IP address.
<travis> Hey guys, Somewhat new Ubuntu user here and I just set up 7.10 on my Dell E1505. I have everying working flawlessly except my wireless. It is able to scan and when I go to connect to my home wireless, I keep getting propmted over and over again for the WEP encryption key. I have entered it numerous times and I am positive that I am entering the correct key. Anyone have this problem or would know the steps to take to get it
<travis> working?
<VashTSPD> *habe
<frost0> uncommon, so how do i install then :)
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: cups doesnt even install
<cellofellow> Jack_Sparrow: sorry.
<mcscruff> i need some help ppl, i have installed ubuntu and everything is working, how can i stop the hardware checks on boot as my hardware wont change, i want a faster boot :)
<Jack_Sparrow> cellofellow: np.. just if you are going to correct someone.. you need to be right..
<uncommon> frost0 : wait a sec lemme get the list of tools for you
<VashTSPD> travis, where are you entering the password ?
<dli> travis, can you live without wep? like mac filter
<frost0> uncommon, alrighty then
<cellofellow> Jack_Sparrow: how true.
<travis> well, its my rents house, so I dont know if that is gunna fly
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: well that could be a problem. i'm sorry i'm really slow at the moment so i missed the rest of the conversation
<VashTSPD> or possibly wpa.
<travis> I would have to talk to them
<Jack_Sparrow> cellofellow: thanks for helping in channel
<travis> is something wrong with WEP?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: no problem
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: so don't mind me if i ask if you could repeat the error you're getting installing cups?
<VashTSPD> it's really easy to crack for one
<cellofellow> kitofhawaii: here is shadowblade's errors. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47490/
<dli> travis, just to save yourself some trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> cellofellow: I am in a bit of a mood... way too tired.. didnt mean to snap at you.. goodnight people
<danny> can somebody help me install flock (web browser) on ubuntu 7.10
<kitofhawaii> cellowfellow: thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cellofellow> danny: try getdeb.net
<VashTSPD> dli, I don't use mac filtering, but can't people see what you're doing online if all you're doing is mac filtering ?
<cellofellow> VashTSPD: yup
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: hang on *reviewing the pastebin*
<travis> Danny: Check otu this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268273
<travis> out*
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: ok
<babaylonX> hi
<dli> VashTSPD, if wifi can leak it, you are already doomed
<travis> Well it really isn't my choice to use it, is there any way for me to connect to it?
<cellofellow> ivx: did the /etc/hosts thing work?
<VashTSPD> also, they could just see what your mac address is, change their mac to that and they're on
<uncommon> frost0 : install the autotools, autoconf autotools-dev autogen libtool
<dli> VashTSPD, I don't understand why people would rely on wep for their security. no, not wep, use SSL
<VashTSPD> travis, do you use network-tools ?
<danny> travis: this site is great!!! They have deb files!!! THANKS!!!!!
<uncommon> frost0 : i forgot the make
<VashTSPD> Travis, I mean network-admin
<frost0> uncommon, so what do i type?
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: did they have you try "sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/mime" before trying to install cups?
<travis> not a problem danny, A quick google search of "How to install flock on 7.10" brought that up
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: nope, ill try it now
<remote_matrix> hi everyone
 * cellofellow is weird. Has a WPA network and an unencrypted network for the laptop with the legacy card and no encryption support.
<travis> no I dont use that, just the network manager in the top right corner is all I've been using
<uncommon> frost0 : those things but if your synaptic is workin now maybe you could try it
<VashTSPD> well, open a terminal and type sudo network-admin
<remote_matrix> Can anyone help me, my labtop's cpu fan doesn't turn on
<VashTSPD> sounds like a real bugger there remote_matrix
<travis> ok, my mistake, yes I've used that
<remote_matrix> VashTSPD well, its weird the CPU fan goes on when  turn it on but right before grub it turns off
<VashTSPD> move to minnesota? it's cold enough here you don't need a cpu fan..
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: with cupsys removed, that folder already exists...contains a file "pstoraster.convs"
<remote_matrix> lol I live in toronto, canada its no difference
<remote_matrix> but on my lap... now thats a problem
<danny> cellofellow: thanks !!!!
<VashTSPD> travis, what doesnt work when you try to connect ?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: other folders in /usr/share/cups are charmaps, charsets and locale
<tonyyarusso> VashTSPD: It's not that cold - it's 9 degrees F right now, not even below zero yet.
<travis> its keeps prompting me for the WEP key over and over again
<super61> uncommon: ill work on emulator if your on again ill tell you peace everyone and thanks for the help
<frost0> uncommon, done
<uncommon> frost0 : done installing it? "sudo aptitude install thepackaname otherPackage name and so on delimited by space"
<remote_matrix> I cant figure it out, the CPU fan should turn on after too much heat automatically but it doesn't and my CPU crashes often
<uncommon> frost0: good now open terminal and go to to etswitch folder and if you havent you have to unpack it first
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: charmaps has a bunch of .txt's in it, charsets has a bunch of files starting with iso and no extensions, locale has a bunch of folders with language codes
<EdwardXP> Q. i was wondering if anyone in here knew anything about cpanel for ubuntu or plek?
<Dogfishguzzler> Sometimes when I try to start audacious I get a beep and a message that says 'disabling IRQ whatever' this usually kills my internet too. Can I fix this?
<EdwardXP> plesk
<beerfan> how much swap is recommended with a core2 duo and 2GB of ram? 4gb?
<uncommon> frost0: i forgot you have to install libgd2-xpm and libgd2-xpm-dev
<EdwardXP> is it supported well in ubuntu, because i want to run my own server from home :)
<soldats> beerfan, 2 gig is fine
<green_tea> beerfan, you really don't need any swap, it's just tradition more than anything
<emmet> yeah
<uncommon> frost0: sorry so many packages can't seem to remember
<emmet> with that much u dont relly need any swap
<frost0> uncommon, done
<beerfan> thanks. I'm used to systems with less ram ;-)
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: i'm trying to review that stack check failure right now...it's a g++ error
<frost0> uncommon, no prob...your the one doing the work :)
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: ok
<adamonline45> Does anyone know why an image created in GIMP in Linux would look darker when viewed from WinXP?  I checked the monitors with a couple full-screen colorings, and they seem to be calibrated to eachother...
<onats> is there a channel in freenode that deals with security/network related?
<green_tea> adamonline, is it png?
<adamonline45> green_tea: No, it's actually .gif...
<VashTSPD> beerfan, not much
<VashTSPD> maybe 256 mb ?
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: which source package do you have installed?
<adamonline45> green_tea: I'm so bummed, my first image in GIMP and I love the app!
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: also are you running 64 bit or 32 bit kernel?
<sethk> beerfan, there is a myth that the amount of swap has something to do with the amount of real memory.  This has been nonsense for at least 15 years.
<frost0> uncommon, k now what..i'm in the directory
<frost0> uncommon, via terminal
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: 32 bit
<sethk> beerfan, It was true with minicomputers in 1985, but it's totally irrelevent now
<green_tea> adamonline45, i know that windows likes to use hidden data in png files to try to match colors, but i don't think that's the case with gif
<uncommon> frost0: now go to your etswtich folder using terminal and type this "./configure" then press enter read the result carefully and take note for the missing libs if configure successfully configured all the scripts to build it will show somthing like these if it is successful http://pastebin.com/d25c7cc0
<emmet> sorry im new ta irc...does anyone now how i could get inta the #edubuntu room? im using xchat...
<Dr_willis> i always put 512mb swap partion on all my hd's just in case I ever use a live cd. :) they niormnally can find/use it..
<adamonline45> green_tea: Hmm... Oh well.  I guess I'll... Draw my stuff lighter 8) heheh
<beerfan> sethk, I'm sure it has a lot to do with particular usage. double the ram was just a guideline
<remote_matrix> Q. My CPU Fan doesn't turn on whatsoever, it works right before grub but doesn't turn on at all and it causes my CPU to crash any ideas?
<soldats> emmet,  do /join #edubuntu
<sethk> beerfan, no, it isn't just a guideline, it's utter complete nonsense
<beerfan> future OS with the same amount of RAM might well need much more swap
<VashTSPD> onats, there's #ns&h (network security and hacking) but that's in moo.slashnet.org
<poison_> I have DVI double link on my graphics card, I suppose it is safe to use 18+1 single linked cable with that?
<sethk> beerfan, if you put 32 meg in, would you make your swap 64 meg?
<green_tea> sorry adamonline45...can't find anything online either, but i don't think it's gimp's fault
<onats> vashtspd, ok thanks, will connect to that server..:)
<beerfan> sethk, if my apps run out of ram, well yes
<frost0> uncommon, exact same as yours
<beerfan> or much more
<soldats> adamonline45, im not sure about that problem it has never happened to me
<frost0> uncommon, now what?
<sethk> beerfan, there is no logical or rational basis for such an idea or rule.
<Spzatt> howdy.
<sethk> beerfan, or much more, that I can agree with.  :)
<uncommon> <frost0> : type "make"
<Spzatt> when i try to isntall my nvidia drivers, i get this error :   ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<Spzatt> How do i make myself admin?
<noiesmo> Spzatt, sudo -i
<beerfan> like I said, swap is dependant upon your particular usage
<Dogfishguzzler> Ive got some hardcore networking questions if anybody is feeling especially helpful tonight.
<astro76> !sudo | Spzatt
<ubotu> Spzatt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<frost0> uncommon, done now what?
<FluxD> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<adamonline45> soldats: green_tea: Alright, thanks :)  Methinks it must have something to do with Linux on a Macbook...
<uncommon> frost0 : yowant to run and test it? or you want to install it?
<soldats> adamonline45, it could be not sure though
<tehlam3> hi my system wont upgrade anymore
<tehlam3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47496/
<tehlam3> any help appreciated
<frost0> uncommon, install
<tehlam3> worked before :/
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: the problem's related to apparmor...can you check to see if you have "apparmor-profiles" (i'm assuming gutsy)
<uncommon> frost0 : sorry there's no test configured for etswtich so your only option is to install so do this "sudo make install" and you're done
<mico> guys need a little help here .... please ...         i've installed gutsy desktop.  after a while the network card stops comunications and only with reboot works again  it's doing this constantly. so I removed gnome-network-manager and installed wicd that is a substitute 4 the 1st one. but can't configure as a client in a w|nd0ws domain :(
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: how exactly would i check that? sorry
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: sudo apt-get install apparmor-profiles
<BSG75> anyone know of a command line copy program that will show copy progress etc .. other than mc?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: ok...it looked like it installed something
<onats> what's the op/admin channel in freenode?
<green_tea> tehlam3, did you add any repositories or anything other than offical stuff?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: need the full output?
<bulmer> BSG75-> scp shows progress
<BSG75> bulmer: thanks
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: naw...as long as it installed something.
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: ok, try to install cupsys again?
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: try installing cups again...and then if that doesn't work, we'll temporarily disable apparmor
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: ok
<Spzatt> im getting this error :  ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<Spzatt>          installing.
<astro76> onats, #freenode
<botoxx> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<botoxx>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<botoxx>   Resource id in failed request:  0x3000007
<botoxx>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<botoxx>   Current serial number in output stream:  15
<botoxx> what can i do ?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: bah, errors - looks slightly different than the last time, ill put them up
<tehlam3> green_tea: no the laptop wouldnt shutdown so i had to power off with the power button now its buggered
<frost0> uncommon, i think its working thx for your help.
<remote_matrix> sethk buddy are you out there?
<MasterShrek> Spzatt, ctrl+alt+f1 log in, and do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  (run the same command when you are done with the nvidia installer except use start instead of stop)
<onats> astro76, thanks
<uncommon> frost0 : no problemo amigos
<botoxx> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<botoxx>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<botoxx>   Resource id in failed request:  0x3000007
<botoxx>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<botoxx>   Current serial number in output stream:  15
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: reload the apparmor profiles and try again "sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload"
<botoxx> please help me
<green_tea> tehlam3, it sounds like you caught apt in the middle of a configuration process, which is making it mess up now
<green_tea> try 'sudo aptitude purge libpam-runtime'
<green_tea> then reinstall it
<botoxx> did ypu mean me ?
<green_tea> whoops, 'sudo aptitude --purge remove libpam-runtime
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: same errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47497/
<botoxx> green_tea you meen me ?
<astro76> !paste | botoxx
<ubotu> botoxx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<green_tea> sorry botoxx, no
<botoxx> sry
<green_tea> botoxx, what are you doing that gives you that error?
<botoxx> yes thats the error
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: ok...try "sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor kill" and try once more
<dts> what's a good program to batch resize a bunch of pictures i got of my digital camera
<VashTSPD> image
<VashTSPD> no
<VashTSPD> 'convert'
<botoxx> when i start a game or something the that happened
<VashTSPD> it's part of a suit.
<dts> graphically
<VashTSPD> oh
<nuvan> nwn question.  I've downloaded the installer from http://icculus.org/~ravage/nwn/, i've chmod'd it +x, and when I run it, it says Verifying Archive Integrity - All Good, then says Uncompressing NWN 1.29 for linux, then nothing happens, I just go back to the prompt
<dts> i use imagemagic myself
<dts> but this is for my "linux challenged" room mate
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: same - it says its reloading the apparmor profiles in the output still
<dts> * magick
<green_tea> botoxx, are you running wine?
<VashTSPD> imagemagick ftw
<botoxx> yes geen tea
<VashTSPD> gimp ?
<VashTSPD> it's so big for just resizing though
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: well...ok first "sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor kill" then "sudo update-rc.d -f apparmor remove"
<frost0> uncommon, i installed vmware a while back and gave a partition to it....i decided i want my space back...how would i go about doing that?
<abc> need a lil help
<astro76> VashTSPD, maybe but it's installed by default
<MasterShrek> frost0, find where the virtual machine's hard drive was and delete it
<green_tea> botoxx, i'm guessing it's a wine issue...what game are you trying?
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: to put it back afterwards "sudo update-rc.d apparmor start 37 S ."
<MasterShrek> abc, whats up?
<frost0> MasterShrek, via fdisk or somethign?
<botoxx> Guild Wars
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: (after trying to install cups again that is)
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: so do i leave it off for now?
<HeatMzzr> holy crap,. hello all, man this wasnt too bad at all to install,
<abc> my update manager is giving me an error
<remote_matrix> Can someone please help me, my CPU fan doesn't turn on
<Iggz> Don't know if anyone can help with this "odd@ problem. I have two sound cards on my PC - one onboard and one added card. For some reason, and with no reason, under ubuntu - the sound source will switch between this cards :/. An odd problem. Under windows if this happened - not that it did - i would simply uninstall /disable the onboard sound card. Is there a way of doing this under ubuntu?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: sry, didnt see that most recent message
<MasterShrek> frost0, no, just find the file, you shold be able to find out where vmware is storing them in vmware's preferences or something
<green_tea> botoxx, i know that game works (i have it), so i have no idea what that error means, sorry
<astro76> Iggz, see if you can disable it in the BIOS
<uncommon> frost0 : sorry can't help u with that as I haven't been using vmware for quite a while now... but i believe there should be a tool for that included
<quik__> hey folks
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: yah leave it off for now, so we can see for sure if it's apparmor that's blocking it (possible you're getting a cups that's not conforming to the apparmor profiles)
<MasterShrek> Iggz, find otu exactly what kind of card it is, and figure out which kernel module is being used for it, then do sudo rmmod <module>
<quik__> I want to limit what my torrent box can download during the day because I'm using australian broadband!
<Iggz> astro76. Thanks - you know I didn't think of that lol.
<uncommon> wow neverwinter....
<Spzatt> i need help with installing my nvidia, anyone?
<frost0> MasterShrek, i deleted the application..yet the space is still there
<abc> i need help my update manager is giving me an error
<quik__> Is there any way to limit a ethernet devices' incoming rate on a schedule?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: ok, got the same thing and it still reloaded the apparmor profiles
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: this is really weird
<jc> No longer a sudoer,  How to recover?
<beerfan> quik__: just use a torrent client that has scheduling features
<Iggz> mastershrek. Interesting. How would I find out which kernal was responsible?. Sorry, still very new around here
<quik__> beerfan: no go. I'm using torrentflux so that I have a web interface
<jc> Authentication failure
<jc> ?
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: yah...fun, isn't it :) i dunno it looks like apparmor's the problem. it's not liking the cupsys package you're getting off the repo
<beerfan> quik__: then write a script...
<nuvan> jc, logon to root and use visudo to edit /etc/sudoers?
<MasterShrek> Iggz, well, lsmod will give you a list of currently loaded modules, lsmod | grep snd      should narrow it down quite a bit
<jc> nuvan: How do I logon as root?
<quik__> beerfan: how would one go about it?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: so...any more ideas?
<Iggz> MasterShrek. Thank you :-0
<Iggz> * ;-)
<beerfan> quik__: no idea. I'd just find a client which does what I need without the extra work.
<EdBoy> hi, ubuntu noob here
<jc> nuvan: Some sort of "safe mode"  ?
<EdBoy> how do I get synaptic to update its version listing?
<frost0> EdBoy, whats up?
<quik__> beerfan: you have a pretty defined opinion considering your knowledge is limited
<jc> Reboot into a "safemode"?  or something of the sort?
<nuvan> jc, easiest probably to hit CTRL+ALT+F1, then just give root as the username.  password should be the password set on your first user account
<EdBoy> yeah
<MasterShrek> EdBoy, hit the update button
<EdBoy> it says pidgin is still 2.2.1, but it's not
<MasterShrek> EdBoy, what is it?
<MasterShrek> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<EdBoy> yeah
<EdBoy> it's at 2.3.1
<abc> my update manager is giving me an error, can someone help?
<EdBoy> so they just never updated it?
<beerfan> quik__: it's not "exactly" no idea. If bittornado (the torrentflux back-end) supports bw limiting then you'd write a cron job which kills the process and restarts it with different options
<MasterShrek> on pidgins website it is
<MasterShrek> they just havent built a new ubuntu package of it i spose
<beerfan> quik__: but that's just a guess
<MasterShrek> you could build one yourself if you wanted to, but its probably not that big of a deal
<EdBoy> I don't know how to build it
<EdBoy> that's the issue
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: good idea to try the 1.4 version of cups or not?
<MasterShrek> its probably more hassle than what its worth, if it works now why try to break it?
<EdBoy> well
<EdBoy> it freezes all the time
<abc> how do i open terminal as root?
<EdBoy> abc: open the root terminal?
<Dr_willis> abc, sudo -s
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: eh you can...which linux headers do you have installed btw?
<EdBoy> that too I suppose
<Dr_willis> changes to root..
<ozzloy> how do i find out what's using my sound card?
<mannytu> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nuvan> anyone here know why the graphical NWN installer from http://icculus.org/~ravage/nwn/ would appear to work, not give any error messages, but completely fail to do anything?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: sorry dunno what you mean by that :)
<MasterShrek> EdBoy, well first you need the build-essential package, so oyu have compilers for it
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: open synaptic do a search for "linux-headers"
 * uncommon is away: be right back
<EdBoy> masterloki: got it
<EdBoy> er
<MasterShrek> EdBoy, also get the source package for pidgin off their website, and remove the piddign package from your install: sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<abc> thank you all
<EdBoy> MasterShrek:
<EdBoy> got it
<EdBoy> okay
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: i noticed it was throwing back "i386" in your pastebin...so i'm curious
<Iggz> Can i jsut say that "Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password." is the most zen stament I have ever heard. is ubotu a ZEN bot?
<EdBoy> grag
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: 2.6.22-14.46   ?that right
<EdBoy> I don't even get what it needs from my ubuntu disk... sigh
<nettow0822>  how do you find out if your nickname is currently used and how do you set the password? This is for freenode.
<Iggz> Sorry, couldn't resist
 * Iggz leave the room quickly, Yodo in tow
<MasterShrek> EdBoy, after you decompress the source tarball open a terminal, cd to the folder and run: ./configure
<ozzloy> amarok can't play audio right now, xine says device is busy.  how do i find out what's controlling my sound device?
<ozzloy> how do i free up the device?
<Jack_Sparrow> nettow0822: try to register the one you are using.. it will tell you if it is reg'd
<frost0> MasterShrek, how do i delete something via terminal?
<IdleOne> nettow0822: #freenode
<EdBoy> MasterShrek: got it
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: well, there should be a few other packages (you have the "generic" or "386" installed?
<godemonite> Does Anyone know to make it so it doesnt show the outline of the window like 50 times when it goes down?
<MasterShrek> frost0, rm <filename>
<beerfan> frost0: man rm
<Invisible_Ubuntu> nettow0822: /msg nickserv register pass email@address.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound | ozzloy
<ubotu> ozzloy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nettow0822> what command to register? or where to find the command?
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<godemonite> when you minimize it, i mean
<MasterShrek> nettow0822, /msg nickserv help
<danny> Hi, can somebody help me get Awn to start up at login
<astro76> !startup | danny
<ubotu> danny: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: umm....generic i think? the installed one has a -gener at the end
<beerfan> awn = always winter nights?
<Gluesticky> This Live CD is taking ages and ages to install
<MasterShrek> awn = avant window navigator
<Longfellow110> Does anyone know what "4x Support" means in terms of wireless networking?
<sjovan> lol @  beerfan
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: that's good. interesting
<Jack_Sparrow> Gluesticky: so whats the big deal.. you only need to do it once..
<brandon_> i installed a new, powerful pci-express graphics card, and now the wifi card next to it has disappeared, as far as ubuntu is concerned. with the other graphics cards, it worked fine
<ZeNIX> someone tell me how to install my nvidia driver.
<soldats> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<godemonite> Is there anyone thats not to busy to answer something?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> I was noticing, VLAN detects the Libdvd and wincodecs that i used synap manager to install but kaffine doesn't,  is there special way do I have to uninstall kaffiane then reinstall it via synap manager to get it to see the "codecs" per say?
<Ashfire908> ZeNIX, restricted manager
<soldats> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Longfellow110> What is your queston?
<Ashfire908> lol
<godemonite> I tried :(
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: honestly it's hard to tell. i'm not really sure why cupsys is not installed since it's normally in by default. last ditch effort, confirm in synaptic cupsys is not there
<Longfellow110> what is it?
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: or rather not installed
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: that's rather bizarre to me
<godemonite> Is there a way to make it so the outline of my window doesnt show like 50 times when i minimize it?
<soldats> godemonite, turn off desktop effects
<Longfellow110> What level do you have desktop effects at?
<MasterShrek> EdBoy, after ./configure, do: make  then: sudo make install
<ozzloy> ok, i'll restate my problem.  the sound was working just fine 2 minutes ago and has been working fine for a while.  just right now amarok says the card is locked up.  how do i fix that?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: well i had to remove it because when i tried to install anything else it was giving an error (i remember a 127 in there somewhere)
<ZeNIX> Where do i find the Kmenu?
<soldats> ozzloy, restart alsa
<godemonite> soldats, it was off to begin with
<RantingHuman> Hello, does anyone have any recommendations for a good mp3 tag editor? I'm looking for one that can work on a bunch of files and take the track number, artist and song name from the file name to use as metadata
<Ashfire908> godemonite, this with desktop effects on?
<ZeNIX> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ZeNIX> Where do i find the Kmenu?
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: so you removed it to install something else?
<soldats> godemonite, it may be a lag issue?
<soothsayer> RantingHuman: easytag
<beerfan> RantingHuman: try ex falso
<Ashfire908> godemonite, what exactly is it doing when you minimize
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: i feel like i'm behind a lot of info :)
<godemonite> soldats, hmmmm could it rather be my graphics card?
<VashTSPD> sometimes my entire system freezes, video, mouse movement, text on screen. it only freezes for a second though, but it does it about every 3 seconds when it's acting up.
<RantingHuman> beerfan, alright, will do. Thanks
<ZeNIX> Where do i find the Kmenu?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: yea, it was giving an error when i tried to install anything (like nothing printer related)
<RantingHuman> soothsayer, ok, will try that too :)
<godemonite> Ashfire908, it shows the outline while it goes down, know what i mean?
<VashTSPD> I think's a crappy processor though, anyone else had this problem ?
<ZeNIX> Where do i find the Kmenu or system settings?
<Longfellow110> what kind of system are you running?
<ZeNIX> ubuntu 7.10
<Ashfire908> godemonite, sorta
<Invisible_Ubuntu> ZeNIX: System setting is at the Top Left and it says Sytem
<VashTSPD> who ya talking to Longfellow110
<soldats> godemonite, yes it does that as defualt in gnome but iof turning it off doesnt work im not sure id say lag. not sure if its a graphics card issue
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: btw, cupsys is definitely gone according to synaptic
<Ashfire908> godemonite, but not really
<ZeNIX> system Settings KMenu › System Settings," WWhere is this?
<Longfellow110> yeah i just realized that lol
<ozzloy> soldats: thanks!  whatever was locking up the sound card died independently
<VashTSPD> hp pavillion dv4000, 1 GB ram 100 GB HDD. ~1.74 Ghz processor
<hanzou> How do I get doxygen to list functions & classes & variables? By default it seems to only color-code source files.
<Invisible_Ubuntu> soldats: I would say its a video lag issue or to slow a proc
<Ashfire908> godemonite, when you minimize... oh
<godemonite> soldats, hmmm
<soldats> Invisible_Ubuntu, yea thats what i thoght as well
<HoboBen> Hello all: Swiftfox just upgraded through synaptic updates - I didn't realise it was upgrading to version 3 beta (not ready); Does anyone else have a problem with the "File Edit View" bar breaking so that I can't use it?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> ZeNIX: There is no KMenu this is Gnome X manager not KDE
<ZeNIX> system Settings KMenu › System Settings," WWhere is this?
<Longfellow110> initially i was talking to godemonite but then i saw ZeNix's question lol
<Ashfire908> godemonite, that? the minimize effect? how long is it taking
<ZeNIX> on the nvidia page
<ZeNIX> it says KMenu > System Settings
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: up the creek without a paddle definitely :)
<ZeNIX> ubuntu help for nvidia
<ZeNIX> where is this ?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> ZeNIX: That is for KDE your running ubuntu so its Gno,e
<Ashfire908> !nvidia | ZeNIX
<ubotu> ZeNIX: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<godemonite> Ashfire908, yea, but the effect is turned off and it still does it
<soldats> ZeNIX, kmenu is settings
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: :)
<htaccess_> i am attempting to play dvds on gutsy, following https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd, says to install libdvdplay0 but its not there (synaptic, apt-get, aptitude) i have multiverse and universe enabled, where can i get libdvdplay0 for 7.10??
<Ashfire908> erm
<ZeNIX> Where do i find it!?!? god damnit
<Ashfire908> ZeNIX, erm
<ZeNIX> sorry, people just aint giving me a answer.
<soldats> !nvidia | ZeNIX
<Invisible_Ubuntu> ZeNIX: Plz listen to me.. To Enable NVidia restricted driver to got the little tab at the top Left that says "System" next to "Places"
<ubotu> ZeNIX: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ZeNIX> everyone tells me to go to that dumb page
<godemonite> Ashfire908 & soldats, sorry, i know im not being that clear
<ZeNIX> i am on it!
<Ashfire908> godemonite, how long is it taking
<ZeNIX> i am on the page you guys are spamming to me!
<beerfan> htaccess_: you need the medibuntu repos
<soldats> godemonite, is it being a problem for you
<Invisible_Ubuntu> ZeNIX: then to to "Administration" and then "Restricted Drivers"
<Ashfire908> HEY !nvidia is NOT what ZeNIX is looking for!
<mcrandello> Hi there's a guy in ##linux who has this problem-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500229
<htaccess_> if i need that repo why is it not in the help page?
<ZeNIX> The software source for the package
<ZeNIX>    nvidia-glx-new
<ZeNIX>  is not enabled.
<ZeNIX> :/
<godemonite> Assfire908, it doesnt take that long, just kinda lags a little
<Invisible_Ubuntu> ZeNIX: Where did you get that from? Did you just try what I told you?
<Ashfire908> ZeNIX, erable the restricted repository
<mcrandello> I'm trying to figure out which dpkg command will list the missing files they're talking about in that forum post so we can get his apt fixed
<ZeNIX> Oh god, speak english, not the linux-geek language. :D
<godemonite> soldats, somewhat? Lol, it just makes me think that my computer is a piece of shit more than it already is :(
<ZeNIX> Just tell me what to do. :(
<Ashfire908> godemonite, it's a default effect that goes without dekstop effects enabled
<Invisible_Ubuntu> ZeNIX:  if you can't understand the "Simple English" I just typed LInux is not for you
<tomd123> ZeNIX: well in that case, I would change your name...
<Invisible_Ubuntu> ZeNIX: I ALREADY DID FOR A CHIMP TO FOLLOW
<ZeNIX> i cant see, to many is spamming
<ZeNIX> join #spzatt
<Invisible_Ubuntu> ZeNIX: not typing it again I suggest you learn to log the chat and go back and find what I typed
<ZeNIX> i did see
<ZeNIX> i did just try what you told me
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: im trying the 1.3.4 cups, looked like it was trying to install 1.3.2
<godemonite> Ashfire908, ahhhh. Und there is no way to turn that off?
<evfan42> I was answered this once, but it didn't keep the settings when I rebooted my computer, when I have all the effects on with my nvidia geforce ti 4200, I cant see the top menu bar with the minimize and exit buttons on it, and my terminal is completely white
<evfan42> whats the code that'll fix that?
<Ashfire908> godemonite, idk.
<Invisible_Ubuntu> Wow, I remember why I stopped using Linux 1 year ago.. to many people new that are to lazy to learn to use anything
<soldats> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Ashfire908> ZeNIX, one sec...
<ZeNIX> How can we learn, when no one is teaching us ?
<soldats> ZeNIX, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: go for it :)
<ZeNIX> thanks soldats
<Invisible_Ubuntu> ZeNIX: I said it 3 times for you, that is teaching and btw I've only had my ubuntu install up 2 days and i have Nvidia drivers, DvD, Cds ripping, DVD Burning and alot more with no help
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: so i configured, then make, then make install....cant remember what to do next
<ZeNIX> Soldats, i get this error : E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<Invisible_Ubuntu> ZeNIX: just fumbling around and seeing whats there.. try it something might learn a thing or two :)
<soldats> a few minutes on google does wonders
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: thanks for all your help btw
<soldats> ZeNIX, its an older package but googel about it or go the ubuntu forums
<VashTSPD> Invisible_Ubuntu seems like a dick
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: which package did you install?
<godemonite> Ashfire908, alright, thanks for your help though :D
<godemonite> soldats, you too! :D
<ZeNIX> soldats, do i have to download a new package?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: 1.3.4
<GionnyBoss> !ops | Anastasia_- sends ads on join
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: did you install the client?
<VashTSPD> welcome back onats
<ubotu> Anastasia_- sends ads on join: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: um...
<soldats> VashTSPD, no he just realizes that too many people dont care to learn for themselfes and just want help "NOW"
<prnl71> hey all
<onats> hey vashtspd, brb
<shadowblade> i grabbed the 1.3.4 tar from their website
<Invisible_Ubuntu> VashTSPD: When you say something 4 times and the guy ignores you and calls everyone else rude for not helping him.. Your right I am a dick as you say
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: can i have a link?
<soldats> ZeNIX, i believe so go to applications > adminiistration > restricted drivers
<frost0> MasterShrek, thx for your help...it worked
<prnl71> i am a newbie the this ppc stuff where id the best site to get apps
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: it's a workaround...you know
<onats> ok done
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: http://www.cups.org/software.php?VERSION=1.4svn-r7112&FILE=cups/1.3.4/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.gz
<broken> What do I need in ubuntu to make sure I can play music online?
<soldats> broken, stream music?
<broken> yea
<broken> Like listen to music online.
<Invisible_Ubuntu> broken: Do you mean you want to stream to someone, or bring in a stream from somewhere?
<MasterShrek> broken, streamtuner
<broken> Because it doesn't work, invalid format or..
<broken> I think i need the plugins..
<Ashfire908> broken, install from add/remove programs "ubuntu restricted extras" if you are on ubuntu
<onats> can anyone help me, im always getting this event on port 1234 from a particular ip, and the service is called subseven
<Chumby> can someone help me with an install problem?
<broken> that will pull in what i need to play music, mp3s, wma, aac?
<onats> its seems to be malicious...?
 * uncommon i wish there is a linux application that will fix a broken ( hearted ) user
<MasterShrek> onats, subseven is a trojan
<htaccess_> well if there are any canonical / ubuntu defvs here, the official documentation sufggests installing libdvdplay0 to get dvd playback working, dvd playback is a very common requirement for many users, libdvdplay0 doenst exist in gutsy (http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libdvdplay&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all) i would say getting this documentation fixed would be a realy good idea
<Ashfire908> broken you will need to select all available applications from the show drop-down menu at the top right
<Invisible_Ubuntu> I have a series of RARs, I installed the Rar package and trying to extract them at the command line.. but can't quit remember how to do it.. someone help me with this?
<onats> mastershrek, yeah.. thats what i read.. how do i stop this bugger?
<Ashfire908> broken, yes
<MasterShrek> onats, but i doubt its going to affect your linux machine
<broken> ok thanks i'll give that a try.
<soldats> Invisible_Ubuntu, what do you mean
 * htaccess_ goes off to waste time googling for  libdvdplay0 and medibuntu
<MasterShrek> onats, give me the ip =P ill fix him up
<MasterShrek> j/k =P
<musashi> can anyone help me mount an encrypted external drive that was set up under a previous install. I installed cryptsetup again but when connected it asks for a password and then does nothing.
<Invisible_Ubuntu> in in terminal, and I want to extract 40 rar files.. all named .rar and r01- say r40
<Ashfire908> broken: if you don't want to pull in java, flash and other stuff as well...
<onats> mastershrek, 70.17.99.90
<Chumby> I have installed unbuntu with the alternative disk - seems to have gone OK, but on restart the graphics does not work
<Ashfire908> broken install all the packages in there starting with GStreamer.
<Chumby> any help/ideas?
<onats> mastershrek, just want to make sure i'm secure.. but the thing is, this ip keeps on popping back. i wonder how its able to track back to me...
<Invisible_Ubuntu> soldats: I went to synap manager and searched for "Rar" and installed Rar package which I think is a command line unrar'er
<soldats> Invisible_Ubuntu, yes it is it also works as a gui
<soldats> Invisible_Ubuntu, as in right click
<Invisible_Ubuntu> soldats: so I go to the dir and type rar help and for the life of me I don't see what options/command to use
<soothsayer> onats: your ubuntu machine is not vulnerable to a windows trojan
<Ashfire908> broken: ok?
<MasterShrek> onats, are you behind a router or firewall?
<hanzou> Finally found what I was looking for w/ doxygen, set EXTRACT_ALL = YES
<broken> Ashfire908, great thanks :)
<onats> soothsayer, i have windows on dual boot, and just preparing in case someone here uses windows.
<soldats> Invisible_Ubuntu, rar -e is for extract
<onats> mastershrek, yes, behind a router. firewall not yet...
<Invisible_Ubuntu> soldats: well I'll be damned I didn't see that "Extract Here" last night.. but it was 3am :P
<jackaesop> Chumby: does it start to a terminal?
<onats> mastershrek,  the firewall i'm using is on the PCs, firestarter
<MasterShrek> onats, just make sure you dont have any ports forwarded through your router
<Ashfire908> broken: did you install the restrited extras or just the gstreamer packages?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> soldats: Thnx, sorry to bother you
<soldats> Invisible_Ubuntu, no problem
<onats> mastershrek, but how do i enable/use other services if i dont have port forward? i do have uPNP on though
<evfan42> when I have all the effects on with my nvidia geforce ti 4200, I cant see the top menu bar with the minimize and exit buttons on it, and my terminal is completely white
<Chumby> jakaesop... I have dual boot.  If I select recovery mode, it goes to a terminal.  If I select the default it tries to go to the gui. So yes.. can get to a terminal;
<broken> Ashfire908, wait is there a package ubuntu-restricted-extras or?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: is your monitor refresh/resolution right?
<Spzatt> uhh
<Spzatt> soldats
<soldats> evfan42, i wish i could help but i havent been able to fix this other than creating a new user account
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: did you put that in your xorg conf after looking at your manual to what specifics it is?
<Ashfire908> broken: did you install the Ubuntu Restricted Extras package from Add/Remove Applications?
<Spzatt> soldats, i go to restricted drivers
<broken> how do i get there i mean i can't see it
<Spzatt> i activate the nvidia one
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: sorry, was getting grub...can you open firefox and navigate to http://localhost:631 ?
<xcst> where can i get additional desklets?
<Spzatt> and get this error : The software source for the package
<Spzatt>    nvidia-glx-new
<Spzatt>  is not enabled.
<MasterShrek> Spzatt, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<soldats> Spzatt, enable it
<Ashfire908> broken, right click the menu and select edit menu
<Spzatt> ive tried, gives me that error
<evfan42> Invisible_Ubuntu: yeah it worked fine until I rebotoed my computer, I dont quite follow you on your last comment
<jackaesop> Chumby: what is your video card? sometimes you can get your graphical server back by using another driver in the xorg...
<broken> Ashfire908, ok
<Spzatt> MasterShrek
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: error?
<MasterShrek> ?
<Spzatt> when i try to say that, i get this error : Package nvidia-glx-new is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Spzatt> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Spzatt> is only available from another source
<Spzatt> E: Package nvidia-glx-new has no installation candidate
<Spzatt> )
<Ashfire908> broken, select add/remove Applications in the right window.
<Spzatt> sorry for spam
<MasterShrek> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: well you already did "make install" right?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: Ok as I remember it been a while, to properly setup your xorg and make drivers optimal you need to put in the Refresh mhz rate in the xorg.conf file to match your monitor otherwise its some generic one
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: yea
<evfan42> soldats: someone gave me a code and I put it into the terminal and it worked fine after that, I dont remember the code, after I put it in it said something like RGB visuals added or around those lines
<Spzatt> what should i do mastershrek?
<Chumby> jackaesop - I have an intel card on board a Dell 2400 Desktop.  There is also a SIS card in the marchine, but I dont have anything plugged into that at the moment
<MasterShrek> Spzatt, you need the restricted repository, you probably havent enabled it.  system > admin > software sources
<Ashfire908> broken: do you want just the mp3 and media stuff or do you want Java, microsoft fonts, flash etc?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: some sizes aren't support and with mhz refresh off it won't line up edge to edge right is what I'm saying
<broken> All that good stuff.
<Ashfire908> broken: Then install the Ubuntu Restricted Extras.
<soldats> evfan42, type history in a terminal and try to remember what it was
<Ashfire908> broken: you are in the United States right?
<Spzatt> it works mastershrek thanks
<Spzatt> its downloading now
<jackaesop> Chumby: hmmm, intels usually have great oss support, so i doubt that is it.  I wonder if it's trying to use the sis card.  The sis is onboard
<soldats> evfan42, "history | less"
<jackaesop> Chumby: *onboard?
<evfan42> I found it I think
<evfan42>    36  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<evfan42> was the code I believe
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: do "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start"
<broken> Ashfire908, to be honest now.. I was just playing dumb because a friend needed help streaming music.
<hwilde> evfan42, you can just type in !36  to execute that number from the history
<broken> But she didin't want to come here, so I just asked as if I were her.
<Ashfire908> broken: lol k are they in the USA?
<Chumby> jackaesop - no it is in one of the slots in the machine
<broken> Sounds weird, but yea lol.
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: assuming it's there, since you did the automake way...
<broken> Ashfire908, yea.
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: yea, said it started ok
<Spzatt> mastershrek, it looks like its done, what now? do i have to restart my pc?
<Spzatt> or activate the file now?
<Ashfire908> broken: k. that stuff is illegal in some contries.
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: ok, now its at a cups page (localhost:631)
<Chumby> jakesop - i have 2 screens working fine in XP though when I normally use that
<danny> hey, whats a cool widgets for linux
<Spzatt> kk i gotta restart
<MasterShrek> Spzatt, just restart your xserver i think
<Spzatt> i love you mastershrek
<CapaH> I have a soundblaster audigy card, and when I boot up the ubuntu sound plays fine --- the startup sound, but I cannot get the sound to work anywhere else (ex youtube etc) --- if I unplug the sound from my sound card and plug it into my onboard motherboard sound it works -- but I want to be using my sound card. Ideas?
<broken> Ashfire908, ah I see.
<MasterShrek> Spzatt, just do ctrl+alt+backspace
<Spzatt> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Spzatt> yeah ok
<MasterShrek> yup
<broken> yea i don't run ubuntu as you can tell.
<jackaesop> Chumby: before messing around the xorg.conf it might be easier to pull the sis card and see if that fixes it. you say you don't use it?
<nettow0822_> does anyone know how to setup different channel ID's for snapstream firefly remote?
<Ashfire908> broken, lol you should cause zomg ubuntu is the best think on the planet get it ge- just kidding :P
<onats> how do i use my local machine, to log-on to a server machine (still on ubuntu) on my local network, without losing my current session?
<Chumby> jackaesop - yea use it for XP in a dual screen set up - works like a charm so dont really want to pull it out
<Chumby> if i dont have to
<broken> Ashfire908, i run gentoo on 3 computers, and ubuntu for the family.
<broken> lol
<Ashfire908> broken, oh lol
<somtimecharlie> Got a real fast question....... I am using gparted to repartition a disk and this may take a while to finish.  If I switch from root to normal user while this is going on, will my programs continue to run in root?  Can I simply check in on them to see whenever it finishes?
<Ashfire908> broken, heh
<onats> broken, whats the major difference of gentoo vs ubuntu?
<evfan42> hmmm, that didn't work
<broken> It is a breeze to install and works.
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: can you do a an administration -> find new printers? i'm assuming it's plugged in
<somtimecharlie>  btw it's Gutsy
<Ashfire908> onats: everything has to be compiled.
<onats> ubuntu's just quite the same...
<Invisible_Ubuntu> somtimecharlie: yes it will
<shadowblade> i think i got it working now
<shadowblade> i just clicked add printer on that page
<MasterShrek> onats, package management is the biggest difference
<HeatMzzr> are all hardware devices supported by Ubuntu? Webcams printers etc?? thinking of making the switch permanent
<broken> onats, its just what I like and what I'm used to.
<Ashfire908> onats: where in ubuntu you just get precompiled programs
<onats> broken, i see...
<broken> first linux I ever installed, and the onyl one Im comfortable with.
<somtimecharlie> thanks appreciate it....
<jackaesop> Chumby: oh, i see... that is reasonable. My next inclination is to look at xorg.conf.
<whereswaldo> hey, I have a glib error, but when I try and apt-get glib, it says it cant find the package... I cant ,/configure anything though, says its missing, and to top it off I have the build essentials package installed
<onats> ashfire908, so what would be the advantage if each program is compiled..?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: its asking me the kind of printer? or supply a ppd file?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> HeatMzzr: there is always a good amount that is supported but with computers nothing is 100% certain except have a change to mess up ;p
<evfan42> invisible_ubuntu: how would I figure my refresh rates and stuff
<larrywells> yea ubuntu is hot
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: that is listed in your users manual or found on our monitor website after some digging
<Chumby> thanks jackaesop - how do i do that from the terminal?
<Ashfire908> onats: it runs faster, but compiling requires the computer to build the programs from source which can be slow.
<broken> They are built for your specific architecture though.
<soldats> Ashfire908, true and when i had gentoo the compiling was so slow i switched back to ubuntu
<broken> So in theory they should run faster.
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: did your printer show up?
<onats> ashfire908, alright.. no need for that now for me then...
<broken> But speed isn't an issue with modern computers.
<jackaesop> Chumby: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<broken> There are bins for the large packages.
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: yea...but now its asking me what kind
<broken> firefox, open office. Its not only a source based distro...
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: this is where there's a bit of art...
<jackaesop> Chumby: that will let you edit the file, but I hate to send you in there without any specifics.  I just can't really guess whats going on with out looking at that file.
<Chumby> ok jack - am in now.  What next?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: heh
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: you can try some of the generic PCL5 drivers
<Ashfire908> broken not everyone has the cpu power to do that.
<jackaesop> chumby: here are some useful things for trouble shooting...
<Chumby> yeeks.. im in
<jackaesop> Chumby: oh, great
<broken> Ashfire908, what exactly?
<Ashfire908> broken, compile.
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: at least from what I know about lexmarks, they tend to be PCL friendly
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: the options in the given list ar Dell M5200 Foomatic/Postscript and Dell S2500 Foomatic/Postrcipt
<hdevalence> I downloaded the sqlite-doc package, but I can't seem to find where it installed to...
<godemonite> Ashfire908, Hey, the effects, could it be because it shows that both graphics cards, integrated and my radeon, are both on?
<kelsin> hdevalence: "dpkg -K sqlite-doc"
<broken> I don't know how you got that from what I said, but ok.
<kelsin> hdevalence: sorry that was wrong "dpkg -L <package>"
<jackaesop> Chumby: jump down to the device section. there might be two since you have two cards installed
<Ashfire908> godemonite, huh?
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: unfortunately since we don't have an exact driver, it's a throw a few bricks at it until something works kind of thing
<Ashfire908> godemonite, if effects are set and show as off, they are off.
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: ok
<godemonite> Ashfire908, ok, sorry
<Chumby> all I see on the screen is a blank editor - Nano? No code in there at all...
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: what would a ppd file be?
<Ashfire908> broken: if i understand right you don't really even get a kernel
<jackaesop> Chumby: oh, we must have opend the wrong file. the unix file system is case sensitive, so be sure you typed it in exactly
<whereswaldo> hey how do you get glib? I have build essential installed, but when I try and ./configure it says its missing, and when I try apt-get it says it cant find it
<broken> What?
<krammer> problem im stuck with a command line for grub need to get back to os any suggestions?
<dopievoli> hi whats a good IRC client for ms dos?
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade:description of what your printer can handle
<soothsayer> whereswaldo: install libglib1.2 and libglib1.2-dev
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: is it asking for one?
<Dr_willis> dopievoli,  i think you may want to google for that.....
<soldats> krammer, startx
<idiot> i get a seg fault intermittently with gcc "The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem."  using 7.10 gutsy, gcc 4.1.3.  it says its a hardward problem...is this true do you think?  maybe corrupted memory?  has anyone else been he bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.getting this when upgrading to gutsy?  any other suggestions?
<kelsin> dopievoli: what?? Dos? yeah, not quite the right channel
<Ashfire908> broken: i was told by my friend you have to compile the kernel as well as programs
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: no it was just an option at the last page
<broken> Ashfire908, you mean installing gentoo? Depends how you do it. Live CD or CLI install. The CLI method is considered better, as it actually works and you learn more.
<krammer> unreconnized
<broken> But yea yo pull in the kernel sources and compile it.
<broken> After you've done a few its a piece of cake.
<whereswaldo> hey thanks
<soldats> krammer, do you have a windows manager
<Ashfire908> broken: i could never do that here lol i have dial-up
<broken> :(
<krammer> i have grub> thats it
<krammer> watch u c is all i have
 * broken rememebers living on dial up for 8 years..
<Chumby> ok jack - sorry about that - I am in there now
 * broken shudders
<jackaesop> Chumby: ok, cool
<jackaesop> Chumby: jump down to the bottom of the file.
<Spzatt> !world of warcraft
<kelsin> broken: lol yeah, parents didn't get dsl at home until after I graduated from college, I HATED visiting home from college :) Wasn't able to install any linux till freshman year really due to that :-(
<soldats> krammer, when you restart the machine it doesnt boot to a gui windows manager
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: mind you those two dell drivers are only monochrome...
<krammer> nope
<Spzatt> durr, how did i get that wow support site again?
<Chumby> yep... down there now
<broken> Hehe bummer.
<krammer> just grub>
<jackaesop> Chumby: you should see some device sections that describe your cards, after that, a section screen that describes wich card to use
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: wow thats great
<jackaesop> Chumby: is the default screen using the right video card
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: did it print?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: not yet - im trying the 2nd driver
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: 1st one didnt work
<Spzatt> anyone know how to get MSN to work on ubuntu ?
<Arrick> hey all, I have a quick question. I am trying to install ubuntu server 6.01 (i believe) but I need to install with the vga=771 deal, how do I enter that in?
<soldats> krammer, so you have no gdm installed correct? sudo apt-get install gdm
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: i'm not really surprised...its really hit or miss here with lexmark
<MasterShrek> Spzatt, msn messenger?
<ciacon> hi all - I have a question... I was wondering, how and if, I am running the core2duo @ it's max... I found out that by running "cat /proc/interupts" I could see the activity of each cpu... one has be doing loads (cpu0) but the other (cpu1) only has a batch of zeros... anyone got any hints?
<SeabassTKE> Spzatt: msn messenger?
<krammer> soldats: messed up somewhere but deleting a partition also in my bios ide hard drice is not present
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: yea, 2nd one isnt working either, should i try telling it its a lexmark printer instead of dell?
<SeabassTKE> lol, sorry shrek, didnt see ur response
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: the workaround i've seen a lot is 1) install vmware 2) install a winxp vm 3) install the printer in the vm (map the usb to it) and share 4) map your linux box to the share (now that's ugly)
<choudesh> does update-alternatives --set java {path} also change the java-plugin for firefox?
<broken> I'm offically running my dual core 3.2ghz stable.
<Chumby> yep .. I just see one device, monitor, screen...
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: yah you can try the lexmark drivers. i'm not sure which it is, but dell is an oem'd lexmark printer
<ciacon> !core2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about core2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jackaesop> Chumby: and it's the intel?
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: ive still got vista dual booted...i suppose i can just boot into that hen i need to print
<Chumby> Device = Intel
<michaelpatterson> I have a question about install of Ubuntu 7.10
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soldats> krammer, your problem seems to be pretty messed up, if you only have grub and want a gui windose manager get "gdm" or is it too late to reinstall the linux OS ans install the window manager
<ciacon> michaelpatterson: just ask =)
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: well thanks a lot for all of your help
<krammer> i tried booting into xp and fedora
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: yah...well, there you go. print to a pdf file, save it to your vista partition and print there...but really you should fix cups right :) this might've been a lot easier with it installed and not broken (we get more options)
<krammer> keeps going back to grub>
<jackaesop> Chumby: you may need to specify another driver to use with that card, you might search on the specific model with google, crossed with linux...
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: sorry i couldn't get you further
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: i can play around with the different cups drivers
<michaelpatterson> If I am dual-booting Ubuntu with Vista, during the Ubuntu "Ready to Install" window, should I be worried if 'Windows Vista' doesn't show up under Migration Assistant?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> krammer: you keep trying to select a choice at grub and none of them load a OS?
<jackaesop> Chumby: something else we can do is fire up the X server and look at the logs to see what goes on...
<shadowblade> kitofhawaii: you help a lot, thanks
<MasterShrek> michaelpatterson, not really, you can always add it to grub later
<SeabassTKE> anyone else freeze up constantly in gutsy?
<kitofhawaii> shadowblade: yw...good luck with it :)
<soldats> krammer, hmm that may be beyond me right now since im extremely tired
<MasterShrek> SeabassTKE, probably overheating
<krammer> ok thanks
<jackaesop> Chumby: switch to the second Virtual terminal and type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<SeabassTKE> i don't think so
<Chumby> ok... it does give an error messgae.. X server did not start - EDID was not installed...
<Arrick> i *think* i got it kevin, but we'll see
<Chumby> jack... how do I get to the 2nd terminal?
<jackaesop> Chumby: edid? what is that?
<SeabassTKE> i keep an eye on temps and no warnings or anything
<jackaesop> Chumby: oh, ctrl-f2
<ifergus> ?Since i installed ubuntu 7.10 I can no longer access my hotmail account with evolution, is this a coincidence?
<michaelpatterson> MasterSkrek: Its not going to like overwrite my Vista install or anything like that?
<Chumby> no idea jack... will do that jack
<MasterShrek> michaelpatterson, as long as you make sure you know what you are doing at the partitioner step
<jackaesop> Chumby: you have virtual terminals from f1-f6, f7 is the graphical server.
<SeabassTKE> that and my laptop still feels reasonably cool
<evfan42> invisible_ubuntu: alright I found a pdf of the manual, and I found the refresh rates, now how do I update with those?
<Chumby> hmmm not working jack cntrl f2 does nothing
<jackaesop> Chumby: oh, i think it's alt-f2, and ctl-alt-f# when running X, sorry
<michaelpatterson> MasterSkrek: let me get to that step, and I'll ask you what's up
<michaelpatterson> if that works?
<jackaesop> Chumby: it's funny, once your fingers learn it, the brain forgets.
<MasterShrek> sure
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: that will get you in your xorg config file.. go to the bottom where it talks about what Resolutions/refresh for your monitor and out it in there..
<evfan42> alright
<Chumby> jack.. I do alt f2 and all I get is a flashing cursor top of screen
<ifergus> ?Since i installed ubuntu 7.10 I can no longer access my hotmail account with evolution, is this a coincidence?
<frost0> uncommon, my friend is installing ubuntu as we speak..(w00t)...and is trying to commit 6gb to the install
<jackaesop> Chumby: really? same for all the virtual terminals?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: looking for this Section "Monitor"
<MasterShrek> frost0, i woulda told him to use more than 6 gigs
<SeabassTKE> lol, i remember having so many probs with graphics
<frost0> MasterShrek, that is all he has
<frost0> MasterShrek, he just wants to goof around and maybe play one game
<MasterShrek> ic
<trumpetmic> anyone mastered getting freenx working in ubuntu?
<frost0> MasterShrek, nothing serious
<trumpetmic> i'm getting authentication errors
<Chumby> all... if I hit alt-f1 I get back to the original terminal
<frost0> MasterShrek, do you think it will work with 6gb?
<jackaesop> Chumby: must be a recovery mode thing... did you try to start X already and if gave you that weird EDID error?
<frost0> MasterShrek, that is all he can give
<MasterShrek> frost0, oh it will work, thats just not alot of wiggle room for installing stuff, but it will work
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: I'll be doing something along that line in a day or two when I'm done ripping my music I'm going to get my video properly working and setup my dual monitors
<soldats> trumpetmic, both machines need to be a *nix based
<frost0> MasterShrek, he wants to give it 6gb but the guided partitioner doesn't go that low
<SpookyET> Is there a site with a decent navigation for themes, gdm, icons, grub, etc?
<frost0> MasterShrek, and i don't know how to do manual
<MasterShrek> frost0, have him do it manually
<MasterShrek> heh
<Chumby> no havent done it yet... what do i type in again?
<evfan42> invisible_ubuntu: alright I updated the refresh rates, and saved it, now I just try again?
<frost0> MasterShrek, he doesn't know what to do
<trumpetmic> soldats: even though there's a windows client?  is that supposed to be just a ubuntu problem?  I had the same setup working with fc6
<Spzatt> halp... : install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<jackaesop> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Invisible_Ubuntu> you need to leave your x window session
<Invisible_Ubuntu> so restart
<Spzatt> halp... : install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<jackaesop> when x fails it should give you an error msg... if not we can look at dmesg
<soldats> trumpetmic, not sure i was unaware of a win client i use vncviewer for logging in from windose
<frost0> MasterShrek, the options are edit partition...new partition...delete partition...
<MasterShrek> frost0, have him create a swap partition, that is the size of however much ram he has, and use the rest for the install
<soldats> trumpetmic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mana1> hi. Where are the network settings stored? I need to get around a bug in the Network Settings GUI (changed the password on the wireless network, but Network Settings keep reverting to the old password after a restart...I can't keep modifying it every logon).
<Spzatt> halp... : install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<Chumby> typed it in... and it says starting GNOME display .. [OK] ... then a message appears : Failed to start the X server (your grpahical interface).  It is liekly it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<bobgill> How do I uninstall a program that I installed from a .deb ??
<Chumby> I hit yes and get the message...
<jackaesop> Chumby: sounds good, lets take a look
<MasterShrek> bobgill, apt-get remove <program>
<soldats> bobgill, sudo apt-get autoremove <app>
<MasterShrek> bobgill, sudo apt-get **
<michaelpatterson> MasterShrek: I'm sorry, but I have never heard the term GRUB menu? Is that just a menu to select which OS I want to boot each time
<michaelpatterson> ?
<Spzatt> MasterShrek : install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<Spzatt> help
<jeremyb> michaelpatterson: grub is a bootloader
<jeremyb> michaelpatterson: it can be interactive or it can just load for you
<MasterShrek> i dunno Spzatt tried wine maybe? are they .exe files?
<michaelpatterson> jeremyb: thanks.
<MasterShrek> !wine | Spzatt
<ubotu> Spzatt: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Spzatt> yes i know
<jackaesop> Chumby: if it's allot to paste we should use the paste channel. I don't know what it is though
<jeremyb> !grub | michaelpatterson
<ubotu> michaelpatterson: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Spzatt> it is a exe file
<jeremyb> heh
<mana1> no one knows which file stores the network configuration?
<Spzatt> but i need net framework for it
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: it work ok and you get into gui?
<Suttin> Hey guys, my graphics are all messed up as soon as i boot, and i was wondering if there was a way to reset the grapics settings to default from the recovery console
<jackaesop> guys, where is the channel for pasting?
<Spzatt> which linux doesnt support
<trumpetmic> can grub boot Vista or OSX?
<jeremyb> jackaesop: pastebin?
<MasterShrek> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<evfan42> invisible_ubuntu: no it didn't work
<soldats> Suttin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Suttin> thank you soldats
<jackaesop> ah, thanks, I thought it was a channel for some reason.
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: go to the Display manager and resize your desktop then do the "Auto Adjust" on your monitor
<trumpetmic> anyone aware of a grub config able to boot osx and/or vista?
<soldats> Suttin, just do default for everything
<Suttin> ok, ill be back in a bit
<Spzatt> MasterShrek : install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<evfan42> invisible_ubuntu: display manager = nvidia settings?
<Chumby> jack... just sent you a message (i think in private)
<MasterShrek> Chumby, he wont get it unless your nick is registered (just so u know)
<teslacoil> it just dawned on me that I can give my non-internet computer packages and install them that way, hah
<michaelpatterson> where do I go to register my nick?
<Chumby> Thanks for that MasterShrek...
<MasterShrek> !register
<Flannel> teslacoil: AptOnCD is a lovely utility to aid in sneakernet
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<teslacoil> am I right about that?
<bruenig> !register | michaelpatterson
<ubotu> michaelpatterson: please see above
<jackaesop> Chumby: if you did i don't know how to view it. I'm just getting used to this client, irssi
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: System > Administration > Screen and Graphics
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: what resolution/depth you have it on?
<Chumby> !register | Chumby
<jackaesop> Chumby: use the pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, and drop us the URL
<Spzatt> halp... : install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<evfan42> invisible_ubuntu: 1280x10245
<shane1> hello
<evfan42> 1024*
<soldats> !wine | Spzatt
<ubotu> Spzatt: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<soldats> shane1, hello
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: Refresh rate?
<shane1> !register shane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register shane - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Spzatt> spødats
<Spzatt> soldats
<Spzatt> the program im running requires windows net framework v2
<Pir8_> is there a linux program that mounts .iso ?
<Chumby> jack ... ok will try
<soldats> shane1, you do /msg nickserv register <password>
 * uncommon is back (gone 01:01:20)
<Spzatt> but it tells me to download mono ?
<Flannel> Pir8: linux has the capability by default
<Flannel> !iso | Pir8
<ubotu> Pir8: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pir8> through command line yes.
<Pir8> ok thanks.
<evfan42> ivisible_ubunut: it says 96 there, but in nvidia settings it says 60
<soldats> Spzatt, download the program and run it in wine and see if it works
<Spzatt> what program?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: change it in there to 60, and then "Auto Adjust" on your monitor
<soldats> Spzatt, download mono and run it in wine
<Spzatt> k, where do i get mono?
<Spzatt> on the ubuntu site?
<frost0> MasterShrek, would he click new partition table?
<Chumby> jacksop - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47499/
<krammer> im stuck on grub> ( i want to reinstall ubuntu but dont have win all i have is grub> any help
<soldats> krammer, do you have the liceCD
<soldats> Spzatt, googel maybe
<krammer> ihave the cd
<evfan42> Invisible_Ubuntu: it won't let me change it to 60, and it doesn't say auto anything anywhere
<krammer> but and the bios is set to boot but it goes diredtly to grub
<soldats> krammer, insert it and change your bios to boot cd forst and install
<jackaesop> Chumby: oh, you chould have typed that in here...
<Spzatt> found it kty
<MasterShrek> frost0, i think so, unless its on the same disk as a different os, then i dont think he should
<d3MMoNuL> anyone know how can i share a internet connection? :|
<Chumby> jacksop.  Then it says - The X Server is now disabled. restart GDM when it is configured correctly
<krammer> i tried that but goes to grub
<IndyGunFreak> d3MMoNuL: easiest thing is to get a router.
<jackaesop> Chumby: I don't know what the hell it's talking about... do you want to try to install that package it mentions?
<frost0> MasterShrek, he is trying to dual boot with windows.
<frost0> MasterShrek, huh..
<soldats> krammer, i had that problem as well and it turned out my cd drive was dead
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: right about it under Monitor, try to find yours in the list maybe that will help if not then I'm not sure :S your xorg.conf is properly setup..
<jb0nd38372> Evening all.. Has anyone had issues with firefox / and the flash plugin not working?  I did a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10 and fully updated it.  Loaded firefox, went to youtube, and installed the adobe flash plug in... restarted firefox but no go with anything flash.. but firefox says its installed.... Any ideas?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: as I said its been a while and sorry I couldn't help more
<d3MMoNuL> IndyGunFreak: i can use ubuntu as a rooter :) that`s my problem :|
<Chumby> any ideas how to do that?  I think i did try yesterday after finding a post - but made no difference?
<krammer> i know it isnt that
<zani> hey all how can i install the compizfusion screensaver plugin on 7.1?
<timsandtoms> Hey guys, for XChat, should I download Fedora version, or source code
<IndyGunFreak> d3MMoNuL: well, i have no idea.
<soldats> krammer, well i wishi could help but i goots go
<Invisible_Ubuntu> jb0nd38372: did you also install the SWF player it was probably asking about to?
<michaelpatterson> MasterSkrek: when will I be presented with the part I need to watch out for during this installation?
<IndyGunFreak> timsandtoms: neither.. open a terminal and type, "sudo apt-get install xchat" no quotes
<timsandtoms> oh, k, thanks
<d3MMoNuL> IndyGunFreak: so there is no way that i can share my internet from eth0 whit another computer?
<godemonite> How do you changed the use of the graphics card from the integrated, to vesa?
<krammer> np
<IndyGunFreak> d3MMoNuL: i didn't say that.... i said i don't know.
<jackaesop> Chumby: there doesn't seem to be a get-edid package, only read-edid. We'll try that.
<krammer> i got it
<d3MMoNuL> thanks :|
<timsandtoms> haha, sorry, used to windows, having to download and install myself, not having apt-get or synaptic
<evfan42> invisible_ubuntu:alright, well thanks for your help anyways
<krammer> it would be better if i would have put it in the right drive
<jb0nd38372> Invisible_Ubuntu, No it just ask me to install flash.. I had two choices, adobe non free flash, or gnash, I chose the flash plug in... tried it.. uninstalled, tried gnash, but nothing works with flash
<jackaesop> Chumby: do you have an internet connection... also, was the video card using the vesa driver when you looked at the xorg.conf?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> evfan42: np hope someone else can help you with that
<Chumby> sounds good... I am back at the terminal now
<Invisible_Ubuntu> jb0nd38372: they are both needed.
<IndyGunFreak> jb0nd38372: have you tried downloading the source from adobe.com?
<Invisible_Ubuntu> jb0nd38372: SWF and Flash is diffrent both players should be installed
<jb0nd38372> Invisible_Ubuntu, Oh I thought gnash was the opensource "replacement" for adobe's version of flash
<Chumby> yep internet OK. vesa driver?  Not sure
<IndyGunFreak> jb0nd38372: it is.. but its far from perfect, i don't think it works with Youtube to be truthful, but ic ould be wrong.
<Invisible_Ubuntu> jb0nd38372: had the same problem as you, thought the same installed both and bam it worked
<jb0nd38372> IndyGunFreak, Is there a howto somewhere.. i'm new, so im not to adept at compling source yet
<jackaesop> Chumby: just a thought, under the device section that described the card, where it says driver... we might be able to get you going with the basic vesa
<IndyGunFreak> jb0nd38372: the instructions to isntall it from source is on their website.., its not hard.
<buttercups> jb0nd38372, download the source and install from adobe, had the same problem, type ./flashplayer-installer, to install
<jackaesop> Chumby: otherwise lets install read-edid with: sudo apt-get install read-edid
<Chumby> ok.. i am back in the xorg file - driver is "intel"
<jb0nd38372> ok thanks buttercups , IndyGunFreak  and Invisible_Ubuntu  I'll try the above sugguestions :)
<jackaesop> Chumby: you can comment out that line by putting a # in front of it
<jackaesop> Chumby: then copy it but change intel to vesa and see if that works...
<TSCHAK> do any SATA port multipliers work on Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<michaelpatterson> Do I need to worry that there are two "Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)" under "Other operating systems:" in the GRUB
<michaelpatterson> ?
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: not really,k figure out which one works, then boot ubuntu, and remove the one you don't need.
<Chumby> ok... hmmm.. how to copy?
<aolaus> can someone help me out with ftp and netrc?
<guero> Hey everyone, sorry to interrupt but I have an issue with the nm-applet. After I woke it up from standby mode it stopped displaying wireless networks and only displays the wired network option. Have rebooted the computer and the applet but the issue persists, any ideas?
<michaelpatterson> Indy: so, try the first, then try the second? remember which one works, then reboot and go into Ubuntu?
<jackaesop> oh, i don't use nano so I don't know if it has a copy... do you have the use of your mouse?
<frost0> MasterShrek, the guided partitioner keeps failing..whats up with this?
<kitofhawaii> guero: are you using ndiswrapper?
<aolaus> yes, nano has copy
<guero> kitiofhawaii: no i'm not
<jackaesop> aolaus: can you tell Chumby how..
<Chumby> no mouse...just keys.  I wil just change it to vesa...
<guero> i'm using a dell
<frost0> MasterShrek, can i do this manually?
<guero> inspiron
<nowald> hi
<michaelpatterson> yo
<JamoSmith> LiMaO: are you there kind sir.
<nowald> anyone knows how to translate gnome-app-install ?
<aolaus> it's not copy per se
<guero> and it had built in wireless configuration
<aolaus> ctrl k
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | nowald
<ubotu> nowald: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aolaus> Chumby: ctrl k is the "cut" function
<JamoSmith> how do I force ubuntu to auto detect video settings (I screwed them up and now I get jibberish)
<aolaus> it will take all the text from your cursor up until the end of the line
<aolaus> delete it and store it in a buffer
<MasterShrek> yes frost0, but its hard for me to explain it cuz im not sitting right there, i dont know what the partitioner looks like and without that its tough to explain it
<kitofhawaii> guero: you try "/etc/init.d/networking restart"? could be your wifi card isn't standby aware
<kitofhawaii> guero: well, the driver at least
<aolaus> you can then "paste" it as many times as you want with ctrl u
<frost0> MasterShrek, i understand...thats my problem with my buddy.... :)
<Chumby> ok... have saved the drivwer as vesa now jacksop
<jackaesop> aolaus: thx
<Chumby> will try to reboot... also thx jacksop
<jackaesop> Chumby: save the file and try to start gdm again...
<guero> kitofhawaii: and i type that in the terminal?
<guero> right
<guero> ?
<musashi> can anyone help me mount an encrypted external drive that was set up under a previous install. I installed cryptsetup again but when connected it asks for a password and then does nothing.
<michaelpatterson> I selected the first Windows OS from the GRUB, but the "Vaio Recovery Center" is on my screen now???
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: ok, reboot, and try the second one.
<michaelpatterson> how do I reboot from this?
<kitofhawaii> guero: well "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" it's more than likely your standby/resume scripts don't do anything to your wifi nic
<aolaus> does anyone have experience with scripting ftp?
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: control alt delete?
<kitofhawaii> guero: and yes, do that in terminal
<Chumby> OK jacksop.... did that and it said starting GNOME Display Manager.... [OK]
<jackaesop> Chumby: and...
<Chumby> nothing else has happened though.  Should I reboot back in normal mode and see if it now works?
<michaelpatterson> IndyGunFreak: that doesn't do anything?
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: so hitting control alt delete doesn't reboot your PC?
<jackaesop> Chumby: yeah, you might...
<IndyGunFreak> is it frozen up?
<jackaesop> Chumby: you could try startx too
<xiven> Anyone know why Ubuntu would get an IP, and DNS info..but not be able to connect to anything, or even ping the router?
<jackaesop> Chumby: that way if it doesn't work we can try the other thing
<Chumby> ok doing reboot now jacksop
<guero> kitofhawaii: okay i tried it and so far it's showing a lot of text
<Chumby> nope...
<MasterShrek> xiven, bad cable?
<owen1> anyone uses e17/enlighment?
<michaelpatterson> IndyGunFreak: it tells me to choose a program, I have Windows System Restore...Vaio Hardware Diag...Restore C:...Rescue Data
<xiven> I've tried a new cable
<guero> now it's done
<jackaesop> Chumby: didn't work?
<guero> and nothing seems to have changed
<xiven> It get IP and DNS anyway like I said...just can't do anything
<guero> need a restart?
<jackaesop> Chumby: can you ctl-alt-f1?
<michaelpatterson> IndyGunFreak: or I can try hitting an 'X' in the top right corner
<kitofhawaii> guero: well, a restart works but since it's broken at the moment...let's see what's not working
<ken> help: i am installing edubuntu on machine A, and am going to boot machine B directly from it with a cross cable. the point is i need machine A (server) to also have a usable edubuntu setup. how do i do this?
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: ok, try that, see what happens
<kitofhawaii> guero: if you ifconfig and iwconfig from terminal, do you see your wireless nic?
<Chumby> hey... jacksop... some success... I can see a login screen with graphics now....
<ken> someone?
<Spzatt> how do i install MSN on ubuntu ?
<Spzatt> !msn
<aolaus> kitofhawaii: wouldn't he be able to get the wireless working by going to sleep and coming back at this point?
<jackaesop> Chumby: oohh, resolution look right?
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<ken> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<michaelpatterson> IndyGunFreak: Sweet, the GRUB loaded again, so try the second one?
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: well, since hte first didn't work, thats what i would do.
<bullgard4> kern.log prints on (almost) every row two timestamps. What do they refer to?
<aolaus> !gaim
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<Chumby> resolution looks OK... but refresh looks bad... lines running through the icon etc... what do i type in here to get in?
<kitofhawaii> aolaus: well it appears the standby/resume scripts aren't working properly...i'm wondering if the interfaces are there now at all (all the resume script does is ifup anything that's down)
<guero> kitofhawaii: ifconfig shows a lot of text while iwconfig tells me that lo and eth0 have no wireless extensions while eth1 shows my current connection
<IndyGunFreak> aolaus: it supports a few more clients than that now.
<ziggy> how do i get under the root account ?
<IndyGunFreak> !root | ziggy
<ubotu> ziggy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xiven> Why would Ubuntu get IP and DNS, but not be able to ping?
<kitofhawaii> guero: ok so eth1 shows up in iwconfig, but do you see eth1 under ifconfig?
<JamoSmith> is there a button I can hold or something to force ubuntu into safe mode. I am having graphix problems
<owen1> anyone uses e17/enlighment?
<guero> kitofhawaii: yes i do
<Palionu> I have a game that requires xml support, how do I attain this?
<frost0> MasterShrek, thx for help.
<jackaesop> Chumby: you might be able to fix that from within gnome with the display manager thingie
<K_Dallas> JamoSmith, when you boot in, get into the GRUB menu, it hs a safe option
<aolaus> IndyGunFreak: do you know how to get ident working with gaim/pidgin?
<IndyGunFreak> ident?  never heard of it.
<michaelpatterson> IndyGunFreak: Nice! Vista loaded what seems to be normal.  Boot back into Ubuntu now?
<kitofhawaii> guero: when you right click the network manager applet, do you see enable wireless and does it have a check next to it?
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: yes, boot back to ubuntu
<jackaesop> Chumby: do want to try to get the intel driver working with that edid package?
<JamoSmith> K_Dallas: THX
<K_Dallas> mp
<Chumby> ok... cool thanks heaps jacksop.  what is the display manager?
<guero> kitofhawaii: when i right click i see enable wired networking and that has a check on it
<guero> but no wirelss
<guero> *wireless
<zbadone> I run both a desktop system as well as a server, both Gutsy boxes, both with same R8169 gigabit NIC's, desktop NIC works server dosen't, even swapped NIC around, same error? any ideas?
<Weng> So I just noticed that the gnome metapackage apparently isn't dependent upon xorg
<xiven> Is there an answer to my question?
<bruenig> Weng, it isn't dependent on coreutils either or the kernel, whatever are we to do?
<xiven> Or is it unknown?
<kitofhawaii> guero: you shouldn't see "wired networking"...just to confirm it says "enable network" or "wired networking"?  wired networking at least for me shows up when i left click
<jackaesop> Chumby: I'm not running gnome so I'm not exactly sure where it is, but look at the top right->system->admin...?
<Palionu> whoops, wrong channel
<kramer3d> asses
<kram_> N TIDDIES
<Chumby> Thanks heaps jacksop - I will have a play around with it. You have been a great help!!!!
<naiv> hi, anyone got a 8600GTS here ?
<astro76> !language | kramerq
<ubotu> kramerq: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<guero> kitofhawaii: when i right-click it displays 'enable networking' and the 'about' option
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | naiv
<ubotu> naiv: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<astro76> !language | kram_
<Chumby> I was getting ready for the complete uninstall - you have saved me!
<ubotu> kram_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mikedoty2> I'm still having trouble with opengl.  I've tried nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx-new, and I even installed the nvidia binary from nvidia's site (I have GeForce4 MX) which really screwed things up.  I reinstalled xubuntu and am back where I started, using nvidia-glx.
<jackaesop> Chumby: glad i could help. have fun!
<bullgard4> lastlog bullgard4
<guero> at first it displayed the 'enable wireless' option but now it doesn't and that's why I'm here
 * IndyGunFreak wonders where ubotu learned to type so fast
<mikedoty2> Previously I used ubuntu/gnome, and I believe it was the legacy driver that worked fine with opengl.  The legacy driver now doesn't do me much good, though; it won't even let me run 1024x768.
<Chumby> I am totally new to LINUX jacksop but it all looks great!
<zbadone> I run both a desktop system as well as a server, both Gutsy boxes, both with same R8169 gigabit NIC's, desktop NIC works server dosen't, even swapped NIC around, same error? any ideas?
<Weng> bruenig: Well, technically it doesn't need either of those, since X can run on multiple platforms which may or may not even be Linux.
<jeremyb> astro76: how about abbreviations like "wtf"?
<michaelpatterson> IndyGunFreak: In Ubuntu, what to do now?
<bullgard4> kern.log prints on (almost) every lin  two timestamps. What do they refer to?
<mikedoty2> What can I do to get opengl to work properly in light of these events?
<jackaesop> Chumby: yeah, it's almost a love affair with me. just so cool!
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: open a terminal, type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<naiv> hi, anyone got a 8600GTS here ? my computer crashes after 5-30min of playing with nexiuz, i'd want a person to look if it's the same for her
<kitofhawaii> guero: try "sudo ifdown -a" then "sudo ifup -a" (it'll disconnect you from here if you're using a wired connection)
<xiven> Has anyone heard of my issue before?
<kitofhawaii> guero: if that works, then i have a workaround for you
<astro76> jeremyb, also not allowed in here :O
<Chumby> do you use windows at all - or can you do everything you wnat though LINUX?
<jackaesop> Chumby: rember where you changed that driver line, and the package you want to install... read-edid.
<jeremyb> wt*?! :(  *runs away*
<jackaesop> Chumby: I had a foot in both worlds for a couple of years, but completely left windows behind a little over a year ago...
<Chumby> ok... how do I do that install again...I'll write it down
<Strike[]> hey K_Dallas, this might be a stupid question, but why does your hostmask have i=K_Dallas, when most have n=<name> ?
<musashi> xiven, what issue are you having?
<heatmzzr> Chumby, I just put Ubuntu on my laptop. Just got rid of windows.
<Weng> Chumby: I've encountered very few things that I can't do under Linux. BIOS hacking with specialized tools, for instance. But in every day life, Linux will do you just fine.
<heatmzzr> little nervous
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: figure it out?
<jackaesop> Chumby: from the command line: sudo apt-get install read-edid
<Chumby> thanks for the encouragement there guys
<michaelpatterson> IndyGunFreak: it asked me for a [sudo] password
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: right, enter your passwrod
<guero> kitofhawaii: so far it's showing a lot of text and it's 'sending' a lot
<CaRtz> is there another way to start an adsl connection without going to thet terminal and typing "sudo pon dsl-provider" ? like the one in windows where i could just place a shortcut in the desktop and double click it whenever i need to connect.
<jackaesop> Chumby: to edit that file again, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guero> kitofhawaii: and now it's stopped
<Chumby> got it Jacksop... thx.  What does that line actually mean, word by word?
<jackaesop> Chumby: you can replace nano with gedit if your in gnome
<mean-jean> can anyone help me installing flashplayer9?
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | michaelpatterson
<ubotu> michaelpatterson: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kitofhawaii> guero: you did both...?
<xiven> mushashi> I have an IP and DNS,ect...but I can't ping anything, and can't connect to anything.
<kumar> quit
<jackaesop> Chumby: sudo - "super user do" gives admin privilages to what comes next
<kitofhawaii> guero: the ifdown -a and the ifup -a
<michaelpatterson> IndyGunFreak: cool, its up...?
<musashi> xiven, wired or wireless? how do you know you have an IP?
<Chumby> ok .. and apt-get?
<guero> kitofhawaii: yes sorry I did both
<xiven> wired, up to the Wireless Modemn.
<jackaesop> Chumby: apt-get is the command line interface to aptitude, there is also a graphical interface synaptic in your admin tools.
<guero> *sorry for the delay
<Chumby> ok ... i get it...
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: ok, there should be a bunch of stuff in there to customize grub, but what you're looking for, is scroll down to the very bottom, and you should see your menu entries(1 gutsy kernel, 1 gutsy safe mode kernel, memtest, and 2 vista entries)...
<jackaesop> Chumby: aptitude is the package manager,
<xiven> I checked ifconfig, and I have a correct IP address..and it shows nameservers/DNS correctly too.
<jackaesop> Chumby: i found read-edid by searching with: apt-cache search edid
<ziggy> ok well i read up on this and its asking me to come to you i'm trying to install cpanel on my pc but its acting like i don't have root accsess
<kitofhawaii> guero: "sudo killall nm-applet" then alt-f2, "nm-applet" (last ditch effort)
<musashi> xiven, wireless modem? you mean for like wireless internet service?
<xiven> Yes.
<ziggy> ok well i read up on this and its asking me to come to you i'm trying to install cpanel on my pc but its acting like i don't have root accsess
<Chumby> thanks again... funny thing happened as I was typiong this in... fuzzy lines just stopped on Linux machine has started to download updates
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: see it
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<xiven> Wireless Internet Service, but wired connection until the Modem.
<michaelpatterson> IndyGunFreak: yes sir
<kitofhawaii> guero: if that doesn't work unfortunately nm-applet's not seeing your wifi, even though it's there.
<xiven> The Modem's wireless receiving is the only Wireless part to my internet
<jackaesop> Chumby: the graphics problem went away?
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: ok, now if i recall, you said the second one worked, so in front of the first one, where it says "Title".. WIndows Vista, whatever.. put a # sign.
<guero> kitofhawaii: no it didn't work
<musashi> xiven, do you know the internal ip of the modem like for setting up and such?
<guero> thanks you
<ziggy> ok well i read up on this and its asking me to come to you i'm trying to install cpanel on my pc but its acting like i don't have root accsess
<ziggy> Help please
<xiven> What do you mean the internal IP for the Modem?
<Chumby> it seems to have... looks like i have a normal 800*600 res screen
<astro76> !repeat | ziggy
<ubotu> ziggy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xiven> I get an IP from my router.
<michaelpatterson> IndyGunFreak: cool, it reads #title    Windows vista...blah
<jackaesop> Chumby: is 800x600 what it's supposed to be?
<kitofhawaii> guero: i'd go with rebooting at that point...have you tried hibernating instead of going into standby? your wlan nic driver doesn't appear to work with standby (i assume this is chronic)
<astro76> !sudo | ziggy
<ubotu> ziggy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<musashi> xiven, most modem and routers have an ip like 192.168.1.1 or similar for accessing a web set up
<shweta> Hallo
<xiven> Ohh yeah
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: yep... save the file and exit....  its always best to use the #sign, and not delete entries, just in case you need to retrieve them for some reason, the # sign, tells grub to just ignore it.
<xiven> My router's addres is like that
<guero> kitofhawaii: thanks i'll try the reboot
<Chumby> I dont think so... (1024 * 768) I think I set it to
<guero> sorry 4 the trouble
<salah> Hi. Can somebody help me get Ubuntu to find the bluetooth hardware in my machine? It simply don't find any devices. This is a Dell D620 laptop
<xiven> I tried to ping that, and it said destination host unreachable.
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: in the event for some reason you needed that entry again, you would only go to edit menu.lst again, adn remove the # sign, and it would be back in your list
<shweta> Anyone around who can help the Extremely Clueless?
<mean-jean> can anyone help me with installing flashplayer9?
<musashi> xiven, so is there one for the modem too?
<michaelpatterson> IndyGunFreak: cool thanks!
<xiven> Umm...I have no idea
<astro76> !ask | shweta
<ubotu> shweta: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> michaelpatterson: np
<jackaesop> Chumby: that is easy to change in the xorg.conf file, but i think you can do it through the gui too. if not you can def change it in xorg.conf
<xiven> I believe that everytime I have connected directly to the modem, the IP was the same thing.
<musashi> xiven, first step is figure out where the connection dies. could be a router issue, a modem issue an ISP issue or a OS issue
 * cafuego grabs the cluebat and edges towards shweta
<shweta> eek!
<shweta> Arright.  So I recently updated and my wacom tablet no longer works.  Could anyone help me figure out why?
<IndyGunFreak> cafuego: lol
<Chumby> ok no probs... what was that command again to edit the file?  I will write it down
<alex__> hi, i just installed gentoo on my laptop and my screen is really fuzzy and im stuck on 640x480
<shweta> I'm looking here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151 and have tried the suggestions there, and nothing's helping.
<shweta> It works like a mouse, not like a tablet.
<IndyGunFreak> alex__: you do realize this is an Ubuntu support channel... try #gentoo
<alex__> er
<alex__> i meant ubuntu :)
<xiven> I have tried it without the router ,and had the same problem. I have tried reinstalling and nothing changed. and the ISP said that, it should work Out-Of-The-Box.
<IndyGunFreak> alex__: gentoo has absolutely NO similarities to Ubuntu
<jackaesop> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gluesticky> This live CD is taking so long to install its not funny
<jackaesop> or: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gluesticky> maybe 256mb of ram is not enough
<alex__> IndyGunFreak: i installed ubuntu, gentoo was my last distro so everything is messed up in my head
<godemonite> IS it bad to install in Safe Graphics mode?
<mean-jean> Gluesticky; mine took about an hour and a half, amybe longer with 128 mb ram-but it runs pretty good
<musashi> i'm assuming you have an internet connection through that modem to something else that you are currently using?
<IndyGunFreak> Gluesticky: the install page says you need 328.. so you shouldn't be confused
<CaRtz> is there another way to start an adsl connection without going to the terminal and typing "sudo pon dsl-provider" ? like the one in windows where i could just place a shortcut in the desktop and double click it whenever i need to connect/dc.
<IndyGunFreak> Gluesticky: why not use the alternate install CD
<Chumby> go it!  Thanks for the help jacksop - I wil play around for a bit now and leave you alone!
<jackaesop> Chumby: it should be obvious where the resoultion is defined and how to chang it.
<bullgard4> kern.log prints on (almost) every line two timestamps. What do they refer to?
<jackaesop> Chumby: I'm fine, just sitting here watching my wife play zelda and helping you...
<musashi> opps, for xiven  i'm assuming you have an internet connection through that modem to something else that you are currently using?
<jackaesop> Chumby: if you want to dig in i'll be happy to assist
<musashi> xiven, so we know that the modem is set up and working fine with something?
<xiven> I am running a Windows boot right now, if thats what you mean.
<Weng> By the way, what's the largest number of displays anyone's aware of getting Compiz running nicely on?
<Weng> (I'm looking at approximately 9 displays)
<buttercups> bullgard4, can you give an example of two timestamps?  usually 1 time stamp,  like Dec 1 20:30:20 in my logs
<Chumby> haha... thanks jacksop - I was ment to do the lawns, but it is raining here (hobart, tasmania) so I thought it mat be good to try and fix this....
<IndyGunFreak> Weng: like 9 different monitors?
<kitofhawaii> Weng: that's uh...a lot of monitors :)
<musashi> so windows can connect to the router, the router is connected to the modem and the modem is working fine? sorry, but just need to get a picture of what is going on
<Weng> Yes, 9 monitors.
<bullgard4> buttercups: mom
<alex__> hi, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and my screen is really fuzzy and im stuck on 640x480... anyone want to help me figure it out?
<IndyGunFreak> that must be a big freakin desk.,
<Gluesticky> mean-jean: I am using the live CD and its taken hours and it is still not installs, even the setup menu's work very slowly for me, it was a hassle just selecting my timezone
<jackaesop> Chumby: tasmania! cool!
<Gluesticky> maybe it is because of my cd drive?
<IndyGunFreak> !resolution | alex__
<Weng> It's more a room than a desk.
<shweta> or very small monitors, IndyGunFreak :)
<Chumby> jackaesop.. where are you?
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: lol, i guess that could be tol.
<jackaesop> Chumby: I'm in oklahoma city, oklahoma
<ubotu> alex__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IndyGunFreak> !res | alex__
<shweta> Did my question on the wacom tablet get lost, or did I miss someone answering, or does nobody know?
<jackaesop> Chumby: US
<shweta> I'm Very Clueless and might've just done something stupid while trying to follow directions.
<Chumby> OK... nice...yep have heard of the place
<xiaobao> ???
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: i have dual 19in screens, and i couldnm't imagine having 3.. of course, when i had 1, i couldn't imagine 2... now i coudln't be w/o it..lol
<xiven> You pretty much have it correct.
<xiven> Ubuntu's not connecting, even though it has the IP and DNS, is the only issue, to the entire setup
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: I'm a 1-monitor kinda gal.  I'm easily confused.  My husband has 2 for his desktop, and it makes me cross-eyed
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<kitofhawaii> xiven: this brand new install?
<buttercups> bullgard4, mom is your example?
<xiven> Basically
<shweta> Me being here is all my husband's fault.  He's the linux guy.  "I'll help you", he says, and then I have a problem and he's off to the gym.  Grr.
<Gluesticky> Thats a good one
<Weng> See, I have this terrible obsession with screen real estate.
<Gluesticky> He is helping you learn!
<bullgard4> buttercups: "Dec 9 05:45:03 MD97600 kernel: [65786.900000] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.2 disabled"
<shweta> heee
<xiven> I fresh installed like 3 days ago..but i havent done anything with it, but troubleshoot
<kitofhawaii> xiven: "ip route" did it show you the right routes/
<xiven> Umm never tried that.
<Gluesticky> Nothing beats being thrown into a jungle and letting you fend for yourself
<musashi> xiven, it's going to be kind of hard to troubleshoot if you are running windows now - unless it's a diferent computer.
<xiven> NOt even sure I'd know how to read that
<shweta> Gluesticky: I think I'm failing the learning experience so far.  I can't do anything to make this damn tablet work as a real tablet.  It's clearly working as an input device, only... not the right kind of input device.
<kitofhawaii> xiven: that'll show your routing table, so if that shows a) your local subnet to your router and b) a default route to your router, then it'd be the next step to check
<shweta> The pen is not tracking unless it's actually touching the tablet, so it's acting like a bad mouse.
<xiven> okay.
<shweta> I'm not really a computer geek, I'm an art geek, and all I can say is, this is no use for drawing...
<SpookyET> I unintalled tracker. How do you make nautilus to use classic slow search or use google desktop
<xiven> Let me reboot and check it
<owen1> how can i change my keysettings to dvorak in e17/enlighment?
<buttercups> bullgard4, thats 1 timestamp, Dec 9 05:45:03 = Dec 9 5:45 A.M
<kitofhawaii> xiven: like mine shows "192.168.253.0/24 dev wlan0" and "default via 192.168.253.1 dev wlan0"
<Gluesticky> Er so what is it actually doing?
<SpookyET> Right now it gives an error if i want to search for something
<kitofhawaii> xiven: wait wait! ahh...i had more troubleshooting steps
<shweta> Gluesticky: me? :hopeful look:
<bullgard4> buttercups: No there are two. The other one is [65786.900000].
<Gluesticky> Ok maybe you should stick to other tablets
<xiaobao> what are u doing?
<musashi> kitofhawaii, keep going. maybe i can learn something :)
<Gluesticky> I am not sure if tablet notebooks are up to that standard yet
<Weng> gogo gadget kernel panic!
<shweta> Gluesticky: I've been using this (wacom, intuos 3, USB connection) for 2 years now.  It worked before.
<Gluesticky> oh right
<shweta> It worked on my old computer, which ran Debian, and it started out workin gon the new computer, which is running ubuntu
<shweta> Until I hit yes on updates.
<kitofhawaii> musashi: lol well we use traceroute at that point to check...first local nic, second to the router, then beyond the router.
<shweta> And then, as far as I can tell, it Suddenly Stopped Working.
<Gluesticky> What kind of PC notebook is it I am curious
<Gluesticky> I always wanted to get a tablet notebook
<kitofhawaii> musashi: assuming the routing table's remotely correct
<shweta> Gluesticky: me?  Not a tablet notebook.  I've got a thinkpad laptop and a USB-connected tablet.
<shweta> Tablet notebooks are expensive.
<Gluesticky> oh
<Gluesticky> Do you think they are any good though
<musashi> kitofhawaii, that is kind of what i was hoping to build too but he was running in win so hard to have him do anything. maybe he's rebooting
<shweta> Gluesticky: the notebooks or the USB-connected tablet I have?
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: well, scrolling up, i can't find your original question, can you repost it, i'll try to help, but i've never setup a tablet before.
<kitofhawaii> i can't stand tablet notebooks...all the ones we have at the office everyone winds up using a usb mouse anyway
<Gluesticky> The notebook
 * IndyGunFreak hates touchpads... has to use a mouse
<musashi> kitofhawaii, although your approach sounds better. mine would have been a hack approach
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: thanks :)  The question is, what might be causing my USB-connected wacom tablet to act like a second-rate mouse instead of a tablet
<Suncorp> woah, ubuntu kicks arse
<Weng> what's the grub syntax for specifying a kernel option again?
<shweta> Gluesticky: I've seen some awesome stuff done with a tablet notebook, but not by me.
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: well, that sounds like a xorg error... what model tablet is it?
<Gluesticky> It would kick ass on my laptop too if it actually could install instead of waiting around for hours
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: Intuos 3, wacom
<Gluesticky> Yeah I have seen some of those photoshop video tutorials
<CaRtz> Why is there a need to update the kernel?
<shweta> Model PTZ-930
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I use nautilus to browse files on my cellphone using bluetooth ?
<AnAnt> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<shweta> Gluesticky: if you're interested, this is done with the Gimp and my little tablet -- http://shwetambari.deviantart.com/art/Ganesha-playing-trombone-38762211
<kitofhawaii> musashi: a hack? :) static addressing?
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: I was looking at this page -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<Gluesticky> Yeah I should probably read up on gimp, I can use it but nowhere near good
<shweta> I did follow steps 1-3
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: ok, and what happened then?
<musashi> kitofhawaii, no, just working step by step from nic to router to modem - basically manually doing what traceroute probably does - never used it before
<Gluesticky> Hey thats pretty good
<shweta> I couldn't figure out step 4, which might be the problem, IndyGunFreak
<bullgard4> kern.log prints on (almost) every line two timestamps. What do they refer to?
<shweta> My eyes sort of crossed.
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: adding the lines to the serverlayout section?
<shweta> Yeah, I couldn't figure out if I should add the black ones or the blue ones.
<kitofhawaii> musashi: traceroute's useful...basically it goes through each step by setting a short TTL to determine where things are going
<shweta> (I told you I was clueless)
<musashi> kitofhawaii, based on his description i kind of figured the nic wasn't configured and he wasn't clear about what ip he was seeing.
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: lol, i'm guessing the black...
<shweta> Also I didn't know if I was doing something that would make my computer explodify, IndyGunFreak, so I wanted a bit of handholding.  Silly as that sounds.
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: probably wouldn't make your computer explode, but if you hose xorg, you'd have to reconfigure it.
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: okies.  And it should be fine if I just comment out the unwanted lines, yes?
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: what unwanted lines?..
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: if I hose xorg, I'm making my husband reconfigure it. :D
<Gluesticky> Too much Die hard 4
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<musashi> kitofhawaii, yeah, i'm looking at the syntax now :(. if he comes back i watch and learn
<kitofhawaii> musashi: yah i kind of broke in a little late, but taking him at his word (though ip route'll determine if the right information's in there)
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: mind if I pm you?  I don't want to post xorg blorp into the channel proper, and dunno how else to explain what may be my completely wrong understanding
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: you can only pm if your nick is registered...
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | shweta
<ubotu> shweta: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
 * IndyGunFreak thinks RedHat- is lost.. ;)
<kitofhawaii> redhat as joined ubuntu...hmm...i'd have to switch to suse :)
<RedHat-> hello
<musashi> kitofhawaii, curious. i tried the ip route to see what it would do and it shows 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth1  scope link  metric 1000 in addition to the stuff i expected. what is that 169 address?
<IndyGunFreak> kitofhawaii: lol, i think he missed his floor on the elevator,
 * IndyGunFreak hates RH based distros
<RedHat-> hello
<Strike[]> hi !
<kitofhawaii> musashi: the default self-addressing. 169.254 addresses are default locally assigned addresses (they don't route) and wide enough for interfaces to just randomly pick an address (kinda like poor man's dhcp without a dhcp server)
<RedHat-> i`m using ubuntu desktop 7.10.. why i can compile my ircd?
<musashi> IndyGunFreak, but they have yum. that sounds so delicious
<RedHat-> i`m using ubuntu desktop 7.10.. why i cannot compile my ircd?
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47501/
<shweta> Also, the paste thing is awesome.
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: ya, that looks right.
<shweta> The pastebin.  Is it an easy thing to set up?  I can think of another channel (a writers' channel) that could use a pastebin.
<musashi> kitofhawaii, okay. didn't know there was something else behind the scenes. figured it was all 192.
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: oh good.  Thanks :)
<RedHat-> aloo
<RedHat-> help me please.. ;)
 * shweta adds the step 5 lines in black
<IndyGunFreak> RedHat-: ask your question...
<shweta> um, step 4
<RedHat-> i`m using ubuntu desktop 7.10.. why i cannot compile my ircd?
<IndyGunFreak> RedHat-: i don't know, why can't you?
<kitofhawaii> musashi: yah, if you have another address (192.168.x.x for example) it doesn't use the 169.254 route. it's a fallback defined in ipv4
<jackaesop> Chumby: fyi, you can restart the graphical server with ctl-alt-backspace, do this after you edit that file and save
<kahrytan> !repeat | RedHat-
<ubotu> RedHat-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: what about step 4?
<JamoSmith> I downloaded a .run file from ATI's website (a latest driver) when I try to execute it via firefox it says it can't be ran. How do I execute this file :)
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: I meant step 4, step 5 being "reboot".  Typoed, sorry
<Arrick> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: oh, ok.
<musashi> kitofhawaii, ah, cool. i almost finished the day without learning something new :)
<kahrytan> JamoSmith,  In file properties
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: before you reboot.
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: Yessir?
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: before you reboot, i would familiarize yourself witht he reconfigure xserver command, in case you screwed something up.
<kitofhawaii> musashi: lol well then glad i did something useful today :-P
<musashi> kitofhawaii, doubt it was your first
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shweta> okie
<shweta> What's that do?
<IndyGunFreak> just in case something gets wonked up to the po0int xorg won't load, thats the command to run from recoverymode to fix it(just take generic defaults)
<kitofhawaii> musashi: you're right...i did laundry. that's pretty useful :)
<musashi> lol
<DaveyJ> happy birthday to me motherfuckers
<SpookyET> How do you enable gnome search tool in nautilus instead of tracker?
<nadio> How do i display the size of /usr ?
<JamoSmith> what do I open the .run file with?
<SpookyET> I know that if you had beagle installed it would go back to it after deleting ".beagle." i deleted ".cache" but nothing
<Arrick> howto add the new user to sudoers kevin__ ?
<Arrick> sorry, wrong channel
<bullgard4> kern.log prints on (almost) every row two timestamps. What do they refer to?
<onats> anyone here familiar with firestarter? my local copy just quits without prompting any error messages every 5 minutes
<musashi> okay, i tried helping someone else so my karma should be good.... i have an encrypted external drive that was set up under a previous install. I installed cryptsetup again but when the drive is connected it asks for a password and then does nothing. what do i need to do to get it to actually mount? i think i added it to the /dev/mapper but maybe i did something wrong.
<owen1> how to switch keyboard layout from the command line?
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: Thanks!  I'll hopefully be back soon to say that I didn't kill xorg and my tablet magically works :)
<kitofhawaii> musashi: after typing the password, "sudo fdisk -l" does it show up?
<bullgard4> What is the chmod command syntax to give read right to a file to the current user?
<astro76> bullgard4, chmod u+rw
<kitofhawaii> musashi: and "df" check see if there's any new mountpoints you don't recognize
<shweta> It works!
 * shweta high-fives IndyGunFreak 
<shweta> Thank you :)
<Ttech> Hi
<musashi> kitofhawaii, it shows up but it also shows up before typing the password.
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: lol, don't thank me, thankt he guy who wrote the FAQ..
<shweta> It's aliiive.
<kitofhawaii> musashi: what about under df?
<musashi> kito, i.e. it's seen but doesn't mount
<Ttech> I have an issue with the Wireless drivers on Ubuntu 7.10, mainly, the wifi icon my my latop does not turn on or off anymore.
<shweta> My husband just came home.  He goes "It works?  Good.  Well, you know where to go next time you have problems."  Heartless sob.  Grmph.
<musashi> kitofhawaii, actually, df doesn't see it
 * shweta grins
<Ttech> This is a  big probelm because the wireless notifcation thing still shows wifi as on when it is not
<IndyGunFreak> shweta: lol
<Ttech> How do I fix that?
<JamoSmith> what do I + Add to the 'Open With' screen of a .run file to open it. lofl
<shweta> IndyGunFreak: so thanks to the guy who wrote the FAQ, and thank you for helping with my clulessness and holding my hand and making sure I didn't make anything go explodey.  :nodnod:
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<shweta> And I'm off to draw now.
<musashi> kitofhawaii, it's labeled /dev/sde with two partitions sde1 is just a fat32 and sde2 is the encrypted. only sde1 shows on df
<Ttech> Anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> have fun
<shweta> Will do. Bye!
<JamoSmith> so hard to run a file I downloaded :|
<[n0c]> what is the syntax for scp?
<bullgard4> astro76: Your answer is not correct. Ubuntu responds now: "You have not the required rights to open this file."
<Ttech> Can anyone tell me now to get the Wifi icon to work?
<astro76> bullgard4, come on now it's at least partially correct... of course if the current user does not already own the file, you need sudo chown user
<Ttech> anyone?
<astro76> !wireless
<gadren> what is it, Ttech?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitofhawaii> musashi: http://feraga.com/library/howto_use_cryptsetup_with_luks_support_0 dunno much about crypt so hope that helps (check section on mounting existing encrypted container)
<mnemonica> Ok. Need halps. I'm currently in irssi, I can't get to pastebin but I need to paste a couple of lines of text so someone can try and help me figure out what is going on. Is that possible?
<Ttech> gadren astro76: Its the icon on my laptop lid, it does not work
<Ttech> does not light up when wifi is on like it is supposed to
<jackaesop> mnemonica: if it's just a few lines then it's not a problem to paste in the channel
<musashi> kitofhawaii, thanks. i'll check it out. fwiw, i used this how to when i first set it up. http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/17/7-steps-to-an-encrypted-partition-local-or-removable-disk/ now with a new install i gotta figure out how to access it again :)
<bazhang> Ttech: what computer?
<astro76> Ttech, does wifi work otherwise?
<mnemonica> jackaesop: It's eight lines, to be exact.
<jackaesop> mnemonica: are you in the terminal without X? there is a great CLI browser you could use...
<jackaesop> mnemonica: sudo apt-get install elinks
<mnemonica> Yes, gdm doesn't load... issue.
<astro76> !info pastebinit | mnemonica
<ubotu> mnemonica: pastebinit: command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Ttech> Yes the Wifi Works, but the idsable wifi keycommand works too, so if you disable Wifi using the command,m it does not notify you, it still trys to connecto r says no wifi found, I have to use the ocmmand line to check
<jackaesop> mnemonica: or links might already be installed, I think 8 lines is probably rude to paste into the channel...
<Ttech> Its quite important since the wifi icon in Ubuntu is a bit wacky with the key command
<Ttech> its a dell Inspiron 6000
<SpookyET> How do you remove Tracker from nautilus?
<bazhang> Ttech: in thinkpads there is a tool for this--not so sure about dells though
<mnemonica> url for pastebin?
<kitofhawaii> Ttech: what exactly is not working?
<jackaesop> ubotu: thats awesome!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thats awesome! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> a light
<Ttech> the wifi light on my laptop
<Ttech> jackaesop: ubotu is a bot.
<michaelpatterson> How do I install/activate the security updates after installing 7.10 for the first time (now that I'm on my network)?
<mnemonica> url for pastebin?
<kitofhawaii> Ttech: are you manually using iwconfig <int> essid <sid> key <key>?
<gadren> michaelpatterson: have you uncommented your apt sources?
<jackaesop> i always wanted a robot for a friend, ever since i was 8
<Ttech> No olny to see if the wifi is on or not. Is there  a way I can write or have someone write the app and using somehting like iwconfig to chekc if wifi card is eanbled and turn on the light
<michaelpatterson> gadren: I don't know what that is?
<astro76> michaelpatterson, it should already be set and you will start receiving update notifications, or you could go to system > admin > update manager and click check
<jackaesop> mnemonica: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mnemonica> jackaesop: Thank you.
<gadren> thanks, astro76 :)
<jackaesop> mnemonica: no prob.
<michaelpatterson> haha, thanks guys.  I already did that.  I wasn't sure if that's all there was to it
<gadren> haven't used gnome in a while, so i forgot about that
<matrix0a> hi pals, im just installed ubuntu 7.10; im trying to compile a little prog using gcc, but im receiving some warnings adn errors, could anyone help me?
<kitofhawaii> ttech: so you're trying to see the light on your laptop for the wifi. that depends on the driver, some don't show the light
<astro76> gadren, no prob, fyi 7.10 now has all repos including universe and multiverse enabled by default
<gadren> i might be able to help, matrix0a (might :P)
<gadren> what are the errors?
<matrix0a> warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘exit’
<matrix0a> 0: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<matrix0a> that kind of erros
<Ttech> Hi
<andymushu> hi
<kitofhawaii> Ttech: so you're trying to see the light on your laptop for the wifi. that depends on the driver, some don't show the light (resending since you left)
<Ttech> So, did I miss anything? My laptop power died.
<matrix0a> what i must do?
<Ttech> Thanks
<Ttech> Ah, is there anyway I can get this to work?
<kitofhawaii> Ttech: are you using ndiswrapper...or...?
<musashi> kitofhawaii, i think this is the issue -->  special device /dev/mapper/data does not exist -- i guess i'm not getting it added to /dev/mapper
<matrix0a> you see it gadren ?
<gadren> matrix0a: are these "stow-stopping" errors?
<kitofhawaii> musashi: makes sense :)
<gadren> show*
<Ttech> ndiswrapper
<Ttech> out of the box
<andymushu> ttech what's wrong?
<gadren> that is, do they prevent compilation, or are they just warnings?
<Ttech> The wifi light
<Ttech> doesn not work
<kitofhawaii> Ttech: try a different device driver...win98 if you can find it
<kanuha> what is the best program to use to delete and resize partitions?
<Ttech> Huh?
<andymushu> my laptop wifi light was acting strange until i compiled ndiswrapper
<astro76> !gparted | kanuha
<ubotu> kanuha: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Ttech> I only use XP before thsi
<kitofhawaii> Ttech: what chipset is your wifi card using?
<Ttech> Well it does not work atall
<andymushu> the precompiled ndiswrapper didn't work
<Ttech> :(
<Ttech> WEll,
<kitofhawaii> Ttech: ok...what type of card is it? do you know the chipset?
<Ttech> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<musashi> kitofhawaii, but -- sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sde2 data -- returns "successful" so i don't know what i'm missing
<matrix0a> gadren, they prevent compilation, the output object isnt generated
<kanuha> astro76, thx, I installed gparted, but was unable to do anything to the partition Ubuntu was active on. The live CD should solve that.
<bazhang> I'm happy when a laptop gets wireless at all
<Ttech> I get wifi, but the light is not wokring
<kitofhawaii> musashi: yah...i dunno, i don't use encryption unfortunately at least not with cryptsetup so i dunno (out of my league)
<andymushu> ttech: have you compiled ndiswrapper yourself?
<gadren> matrix0a: does the code have #include <stdlib.h> ?
<Ttech> No
<Ttech> Is there a driver for that
<Ttech> ?
<Ttech> my card?
<andymushu> ttech: that is what worked for me when i had the same issue
<MasterShrek> intel 2200 is supported, you dont need ndiswrapper for that
<musashi> kitofhawaii, no worries. just helps to share my pain :)
<matrix0a> gadren, i try to quit the include directives, but still the warnings for strcpy and exit stoping the generate of the object
<Ttech> Is there any other way?
<Arrick> !static ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ttech> I'm not good at compling
<Arrick> !static
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> kanuha, yeah, the partitions must be unmounted, gparted livecd will help
<matrix0a> gadren, yes, but i prove that i tell you too
<Arrick> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arrick> stupid that the bot doesnt have a link to that
<andymushu> ttech: there is an insanely simple site that shows how to do it in like 2 steps. it has a script for it
<Arrick> who can show me a static config for a network interface?
<andymushu> ttech: i will find it real quick
<MasterShrek> Arrick, ifconfig --help
<Ttech> Will it work the same if not better?
<Arrick> thanks
<matrix0a> gadren, maybe for this program i can prove o delete the headers directives, but i need these function for the future in more complex program from now
<Ttech> Can I distroy my system doing this?
<bazhang> might lose your wireless Ttech
<andymushu> ttech: sorry, the guide was for a different chipset
<Ttech> :(
<Ttech> Hmm.
<Arrick> MasterShrek, that doesnt give an example, it gives all the differnt commands that can be done with ifconfig
<gadren> matrix0a: heh, i think this is going over my head, but i'm reading that you might want to try -fno-builtin-exit as one of your parameters
<Ttech> I'm going to talk to Dell, they have the PReinstal stuff with Ubuntu
<Ttech> got to have a fix
<MasterShrek> Arrick, yes, and you use some of those to set a static ip
<andymushu> ttech: i'll search for your chipset real quick
<matrix0a> gadren, i just installed ubuntu 7.10, i downloaded it from the ubuntu site, how can i be sure that the ubuntu default installation have this headers and else...
<Juli> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<kitofhawaii> Arrick: temporary or permanent?
<Arrick> MasterShrek, you edit /etc/network/interfaces to set a static ip
<Arrick> I know that, i cant remember the setup though
<Arrick> kitofhawaii, permanent
<Ttech> ok
<matrix0a> gadren, wait a second im going to pastebin this simple code...
<kitofhawaii> Arrick: you have to do that under /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> Ttech: the dell folks have been just slapping ubuntu on their laptops--seriously doubt that they will help you more than here
<Arrick> yeah, I need the setup of that page for a single static kiti
<xiven> Okay..I'm back
<Arrick> kitofhawaii, ^
<Ttech> andymushu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<Ttech> I got a warrenty
<Ttech> :)
<xiven> The 'ip route' command gave me 192.168.1.0/24, 169.xxx.x.x, and 127.0.0.1
<xiven> Seems to me, that the 169, should also be a 168
<musashi> kitofhawaii, hey, figured it out, sort of. i just mounted the luks_crypto_blah and it worked. i guess the problem is that it's not recognizing the short name.
<andymushu> ttech: that guide looks good. if that doesn't work, i found a forum thread with your exact issue and chipset
<andymushu> i'll keep looking through it
<kitofhawaii> Arrick: "man interfaces" it'll explain it for you
<Arrick> thanks
<xiven> kitofhawaii> Did you get my post?
<bullgard4> kern.log prints on (almost) every line two timestamps. What do they refer to?
<kitofhawaii> xiven: the 169 route is fine...
<kitofhawaii> xiven: did you have a "default" route?
<heatmzzr> can the switchable desktops contain different backgrounds?
<nickrud> heatmzzr, sadly, no
<xiven> yeah
<kitofhawaii> xiven: also, is 192.168.1.0 your home network?
<xiven> 192.168.1.1
<Arrick> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<heatmzzr> thanks nickrud
<Chumby> jackaesop - are you still around?
<matrix0a> gadren, look: http://pastebin.com/m2384a8ab
<xiven> every computer behind my router should have a 192.168.1.x ip address
<kitofhawaii> xiven: yah you left a bit soon...i had some more things for you to try...are you unable to ping 192.168.1.1?
<andymushu> ttech: i found this on that forum thread. looks like it should work, but i suggest making a backup of the file first, just in case
<andymushu> echo "options ipw2200 led=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/options
<xiven> Yeah it always says destination unreachable
<kitofhawaii> xiven: what about if you ping yourself?
<kitofhawaii> xiven: whatever the address is you get from ifconfig...
<jackaesop> Chumby: still here, how's it going?
<gadren> matrix0a: wait, why exactly are your includes commented out?
<matrix0a> gadren, why this simple prog doesnt compile?
<rabi> Hi everybody.
<xiven> I can ping 127.0.0.1
<andymushu> hi rabi
<scguy318> matrix0a: well, what's the build error?
<mnemonica> Ok, I just tried to pastebin using elinks from console and it didn't work.
<scguy318> xiven: that's my IP address! :P
<matrix0a> gadren, for proving man, with and without they
<xiven> I cannot ping my own IP from the router though
<Chumby> getting through it mate... haven't rebooted yet - just doing the settings.  Do you use evolution nfor mail?
<andymushu> what's pastebin?
<mnemonica> Can I post eight lines in here? I know it's rude, but I don't know what else to do.
<scguy318> !pastebin | andymushu, mnemonica
<ubotu> andymushu, mnemonica: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ttech> I'm going to do a full backup andymushu
<rabi> I am facing problem while setting Hotmail POP3, can anybody help me? (I am using hotway)
<scguy318> mnemonica: uhm, probably not
<kitofhawaii> xiven: what about pinging your own IP from the router...the 192.168.1.x address your machine has.
<mnemonica> For goodness' sake, then can someone make another chanel or something and help me out?
<Ttech> thanks
<andymushu> ttech: you mean a full backup of your whole install?
<scguy318> !ask | rabi
<ubotu> rabi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mnemonica> I can't even get into gdm
<nickrud> mnemonica, install pastebinit , it will paste from a console
<kitofhawaii> xiven: i mean..your own IP from your computer. sorry was reading your post as i typed
<larson9999> phooey, put a pc together, went to install gutsy and the cd hangs
<matrix0a> gadren, the build error? there are warnings, i put them in the pastebin
<rabi> scguy318: how to properly setup hotway in ubuntu gusty?
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i transfer music to a phillips mp3 player
<jackaesop> nickrud: i just tried to install pastebinit and couldn't get it to work... have you had success with this?
<andymushu> ttech: i don't think a full system backup is necessary here, if that's what you meant
<scguy318> rabi: well, what's the issue you're encountering?
<Ttech> I'm going to anyway, :D
<Ttech> Just in case. :)
<nanbud1> i just discovered that my /home/myusername/Document folder contains another 'home' folder. how is that? and /home/myusername/Document/myTiddlies contains het another 'home' folder. is it by design or by corruption?
<andymushu> ttech: i think a simple copying of the modprobe file would be quite sufficient
<kitofhawaii> xiven: did you give your nic a static address?
<rabi> scguy318: setting hotmail pop3 in evolution.
<david_J> Jay-Oh-En: is it a usb device?
<larson9999> sysrescuecd does too :(  and puppy linux.  wonder what i've got dorked up
<SingAlong> Hi guys...
<nickrud> jackaesop, in the past, yes. I'm reinstalling
<SingAlong> I am planning to setup a web server with Slackware. My hardware config is Intel P4 2.4Ghz, 1GB ram and 40GB HDD. And the speed of the internet connection is 256kbps. Will I be able to run a decent web server and sustain a site with about 10 million hits a month?
<rabi> scguy318: the package name is hotway.
<scguy318> rabi: what guide are you using? i have one
<bullgard4> kern.log prints on (almost) every line two timestamps. What do they refer to?
<scguy318> rabi: *a guide
<jackaesop> nickrud: thanks, i would like to know how to use this.
<andymushu> ttech: did you try that command i posted?
<rabi> scguy318: can u give me the guide.
<Jay-Oh-En> david_J: yes
<ArthurArchnix> lol @ singalong
<kitofhawaii> Arrick: there's an easier way for setting up static ip btw, system -> administration -> network
<ubuntu> IRC is cool
<scguy318> rabi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html
<gadren> matrix0a: i'm not too familiar with this sort of code, but what happens if the includes aren't commented out?
<jackaesop> mnemonica: this is a busy channel, i don't blame these guys for insisting.  8 lines would nearly blow the conversation off the page.
<david_J> Jay-Oh-En: do a dmesg | tail -n 50
<scguy318> rabi: if you like Thunderbird you can try the Webmail extension
<Ttech> andymushu what command?
<matrix0a> gadren, ok, wait, look...
<SingAlong> I am planning to setup a web server with Ubuntu. My hardware config is Intel P4 2.4Ghz, 1GB ram and 40GB HDD. And the speed of the internet connection is 256kbps. Will I be able to run a decent web server and sustain a site with about 10 million hits a month?
<rabi> scguy318: failed, I have also tried based on that.
<xiven> No..there is no static address
<david_J> Jay-Oh-En: see if the kernel recognizes the device
<andymushu> ttech: hold on, i will post it again
<andymushu> ttech: it should turn on the wifi led on your computer at boot time
<rabi> scguy318: I am now using hotmail pop3 from freepops program, but it doesn't provide the facility of smtp.
<david_J> Jay-Oh-En: may have to plug it now and replug
<xiven> Jesus this is rediculous..I've been trying to fix this problem for two months
<david_J> nout=out
<andymushu> ttech: echo "options ipw2200 led=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/options
<matrix0a> gadren, ejem, in fact that output is for the uncommented version of the source, i copy the output from the uncommented version
<UserUbuntu> Hey, i'm begginer in linux world, and i installed xmms-1.2.11 but i don know how execute, like in windows .exe, anyone may helpme?
<andymushu> ttech: just put that into a terminal
<mnemonica> How do I use pastebinit?
<SingAlong> help please.....
<scguy318> UserUbuntu: xmms
<scguy318> UserUbuntu: in Terminal, though there probably should be an entry in your Applications menu
<kitofhawaii> xiven: is this a wired or wireless connection? i'm sorry it's taken months, hopefully we can fix it today :)
<Arrick> kitofhawaii, I wouldnt run a gui as slow as the ubuntu one if my life depended on it, thats why its a server install
<Jay-Oh-En> david_J: want me to pastebin.com it?
<heatmzzr> I've had Ubuntu as my OS for bout an hour now and I dig it quite a bit, actually thought it would be alot tougher to implement.
<Ttech> it does nto work. :(
<mnemonica> How do I use pastebinit?
<xiven> It is wired, except for the fact that the Modem Receives its signal from the ISP Wirelessly
<UserUbuntu> <scguy318> thank, you.  it's so easy, i promise i will study linux, a lot!!!!!
<david_J> Jay-Oh-En: If you cant read it yourself
<kitofhawaii> Arrick: then you're going to need to do it from /etc/network/interfaces ...hope that file helped
<UserUbuntu> lololol
<andymushu> ttech: did you try to reboot?
<jackaesop> mnemonica: i've installed pastebinit and am trying to figure it out too
<matrix0a> gadren, the type of program doesnt care, the problem is that it isnt "reconizing" the strcpy and exit functions...
<j1solutions> heatmzzr, its all i run at home now, on 5 machines
<Arrick> it did kitofhawaii
<mnemonica> jackaesop: thanks.
<kitofhawaii> xiven: that's fine. what do you have clearwire?
<andymushu> ttech: that command only works after you boot
<xiven> Actually Yes.
<Arrick> I just had to edit a file and add 3 lines
<SingAlong> anyone help please
<Ttech> huh?
<Ttech> it says command not found
<gadren> matrix0a: hmm... i'm wondering if you have a gcc version mismatch or something
<andymushu> ttech: echo "options ipw2200 led=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/options
<andymushu> ttech: copy and paste that directly into the terminal
<heatmzzr> jlsolutions, how did you just highlight your name to me, that would be useful
<bazhang> SingAlong: on slackware? this is #ubuntu you know
<j1solutions> SingAling, what kind of website are you setting up?
<SingAlong> ArthurArchnix: I am planning to setup a web server with Ubuntu. My hardware config is Intel P4 2.4Ghz, 1GB ram and 40GB HDD. And the speed of the internet connection is 256kbps. Will I be able to run a decent web server and sustain a site with about 10 million hits a month?
<bullgard4> kern.log prints on (almost) every line two timestamps. What do they refer to?
<dooglus> the new gutsy update seems to fuck things up.  is there a known workaround?
<mnemonica> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<j1solutions> heatmzzr, i iddn't do anything to highlight it, your client probably did that
<kitofhawaii> xiven: yah we have clearwire here (for backup for cable modem at the house)
<bazhang> SingAlong: you can also check in #ubuntu-server if you don't get an answer here :}
<UserUbuntu> scguy318: may i acces fat
<xiven> Do you have the same problem with your clearwire>?
<Ttech>  ok\
<owen1> what is the best file server for ubuntu?
<heatmzzr> I see, yeah I got you...
<Ttech> I'll try it
<Ttech> I must be off
<UserUbuntu> scguy318: may i acces fat32 by xmms?
<jackaesop> I also can't get pastebinit to work, any ideas?
<andymushu> ttech: k, good luck
<Ttech> thanks
<jackaesop> mnemonica: do you have a jabber account?
<Ttech> Tahnks for the help
<kitofhawaii> xiven: no. it works fine
<mnemonica> jackaesop: No.
<xiven> Hmm
<scguy318> UserUbuntu: yes
<andymushu> ttech: sure, no problem
<matrix0a> gadren, i just do apt-get install gcc and tell me that is the last version
<xiven> Right out of hte box?
<Ttech> bye
<jackaesop> mnemonica: gmail?
<mnemonica> jackaesop: yes.
<nickrud> jackaesop, the default pastebin site is not working ;(
<kitofhawaii> xiven: well...we did configure it on a vista box before we went to work on it. like registering and whatnot
<dooglus> nobody else has the problem with gut*y?
<UserUbuntu> ok, i will try.
<scguy318> dooglus: which is?
<jackaesop> mnemonica: ah, yeah, won't work for me either, and it doesn't want to accept the ubuntu site.
<j1solutions> dooglus, do a clean install
<Arrick> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<j1solutions> thats my advice
<gadren> matrix0a: well, i guess i don't have a solution.  sorry :(  maybe try asking on the forums?
<dooglus> scguy318: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/gutsyupdatefckup.png
<jackaesop> mnemonica: do you want to private chat. I'll try to help you with your gdm problem...
<mnemonica> jackaesop: Ok... This might help. What file is stuff like Section "drivers" blah blah EndSection?
<dooglus> j1solutions: don't be stupid
<UserUbuntu> scguy318: thanks very easy.
<Arrick> whats the name of the 6.06.1 version?
<nickrud> jackaesop, you would do something along the lines of   sudo apt-get -f install | pastebinit , or  pastebinit -f <file> (if paste.straber.org was up)
<mnemonica> jackaesop: that'd be awesome if you could.
<astro76> !dapper | Arrick
<ubotu> Arrick: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<xiven> kitofhawaii> Same here..only XP. But Linux has been fighting like bloody hell.
<Arrick> thanks
<xiven> I've reinstalled 3 times
<jackaesop> nickrud: thx, I guess the site is just down?
<jackaesop> mnemonica: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nanbud1> i lost connection and hence i would repeat my question. My /home/myUsername/Documents folder contains another 'home' folder which again contains Documents folder(empty). What is this? has anyone else seen this happening?
<scguy318> Arrick: Edgy I think
<mnemonica> jackaesop: How would I acces that in console?
<kitofhawaii> xiven: it shouldn't, hang on i need to switch a load of laundry real quick :)
<mnemonica> access*
<andymushu> nanbud1: i've never seen it, and it is definitely not normal
<jackaesop> does anyone know how to start a private conversation in irssi?
<scguy318> xiven: what's your question?
<choudesh> How do I launch the debug console for IcedTea-Java7?
<jackaesop> mnemonica: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dooglus> jackaesop: /query jackaesop
<jackaesop> dooglus: thanks
<matrix0a> gadren, ok, tnx
<gadren> nanbud1: i haven't seen that exact thing happen, but i wonder if it's a result of you accidentally copying something, or ubuntu somehow importing old files incorrectly
<spolvid> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu on a Mac without erasing the contents of the disc it's being installed on?
<thamhki> hello, please,  i make download of firefox lastest version of de original site. now are firefox-2.0.0.11.tar.gz, how i install ?
<scguy318> spolvid: you repartition in the installer
<scguy318> spolvid: make sure to backup before installing
<owen1> spolvid: what version of mac?
<scguy318> thamhki: why do you need to do that?
<gadren> nanbud1: i would just try deleting a few items, and checking to make sure it didn't remove their clones
<andymushu> thamhki: double click that tar.gz file, then in the window that pops up hit extract
<spolvid> I don't have anything to backup to though.. :(
<bazhang> spolvid: you can also run it in a vm
<jackaesop> dooglus: mnemonica: how would someone accept the private conversation in irssi
<dooglus> every time this irssi terminal window scrolls up a line, the music I'm listening to skips.  is there a more efficient terminal program I can use?
<spolvid> Running 10.4
<thamhki> andymushu:  and after extract ?
<gadren> nanbud1: and if the files aren't "linked" in some way, just go ahead and remove the extras
<musashi> spolvid, yeah, i did that. you have to use the mac tools to partiton first like for installing windows
<andymushu> thamhki: then go into the directory that it made and run the file
<dooglus> jackaesop: you need to be registered to send a private message on freenode
<nadio> how do I check the size of directorys?
<mnemonica> jackaesop: alright.. I'll be right back. This might have fixed it.
<andymushu> thamhki: hold on, let me see which file it is you run
<dooglus> jackaesop: type /msg nickserv register pa$$word
<bazhang> spolvid: boot camp for an install
<thamhki> andymushu:  only this? not need copy file for other directory ?
<spolvid> Yes, but partitioning will erase what's on the disc, right?
<Peddy> my 3d windows plugin in Compiz Fusion is not working. Can anyone please help me?
<andymushu> thamhki: sorry, i didn't understand your question
<scguy318> spolvid: if you resize you don't
<jackaesop> dooglus: same goes to accept a private message?
<scguy318> spolvid: but make sure to backup anyway
<dooglus> jackaesop: the other person needs to do the same before they can reply
<bazhang> spolvid: not with boot camp
<kitofhawaii> xiven: ok i have a couple things that'll help me understand what's not working i need you to try and come back with the errors/responses
<spolvid> Hm.
<jackaesop> dooglus: thanks, that helps
<dooglus> jackaesop: they can accept it fine without registering, but can't reply
<jb0nd38372> Quick question.. I installed a new drive in my system, and formated it to ext3 using gparted, How do I get it to mount and sow up on the desktop?  -> Gutsy noob <-
<thamhki> andymushu: I SORRY, not have good inglesh and my suporte channel, are all sleep LOL
<dooglus> jackaesop: next time you connect, /msg nickserv identify pa$$word
<musashi> spolvid, try http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/02/installing-ubuntu-on-a-macbook-tutorial-beta/
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: you probably need to add a line in your fstab
<spolvid> I don't have anything to backup onto is the thing.
<andymushu> thamhki: it's ok, it's a really easy problem
<luddite> jbond: add it to fstab
<nanbud1> thanks guys for all the input. i shall try removing them. But smell something fishy cause i think i have not accidently created them. Thnks a lot
<bazhang> spolvid: then vmware fusion is your best bet
<musashi> spolvid, you don't "need" to backup. the boot camp stuff should work. but if it doesn't well...
<cdm10> What arguments do I have to the mount command to let the mounted drive be read and written to by normal users?
<Chumby> jackaesop - have been into gnome, messed around with the screen res and drivers etc... just booted and now back to the orginal problem again. Yeeks
<spolvid> Ah.
<andymushu> thamhki: after you extract it, just go into the firefox directory and run "run-mozilla.sh"
<jb0nd38372> scguy318, Can you tell me the formatting of the line to add, the device is /dev/sdb1 its formatted to ext3.. Was that right?  I just want it for storage of downloaded software and what not
<jrib> cdm10: what filesystem?
<spolvid> Can you thing of anything else to use?
<jackaesop> Chumby: you changed it back to the intel drivers?
<mnemonica> ok
<cdm10> jrib: vboxsf (VirtualBox shared folder)
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: gimme a sec
<jackaesop> dooglus: thanks that will be helpful in the future
<jb0nd38372> ok thanks you scguy318
<mnemonica> jackaesop: Didn't work... Care to private chat now? try to trouble shoot this...?
<bazhang> spolvid: you are better off using the mac software to do this first
<vinboy> hi
<cdm10> jrib: i can mount it fine, but it's only writable to by root
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: where do you want to mount it?
<musashi> spolvid, i followed that how to (or maybe it was the one in the wiki) and it worked fine. first step is let OSX create the partition. second step, don't install ubuntu on the first partition :)
<luddite> UUID=33d94498-dae6-40ab-a07c-656acae2ca7b /media/sdc3 ext3 defaults 0 2
<andymushu> thamhki: did that solution work?
<jackaesop> mnemonica: sure, but apparently you need to register your nick
<vinboy> is there any program that can monitor file system?? i want to see what program access what files..
<xiven> kitofhawaii> You back?
<jb0nd38372> scguy318, Where ever it would be accessable by atleast myself, i'm the only user on this machine if that makes a difference
<jrib> cdm10: erm... no idea.  If it stores permissions, use chmod/chown appropriately.  Otherwise, you need to consult the documentation for vboxsf
<mnemonica> jackaesop: Ah... great. I'm assuming that costs money that I don't have.
<Chumby> jackaesop... sounds funny but not sure. I was trying to set up the two screens ... i have an LG and a Dell.  I have looked in the xorg file and there are lots more entries
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: what do you want to call the mount point?
<nickrud> jackaesop, you and mnemonica can just join #jackaesop , no pm's needed
<spolvid> musashi, you mean making the partition in Boot Camp, right?
<thamhki> andymushu: not know, extract, my personal dir, more not know whats file run
<cdm10> jrib:
<cdm10> jrib: shoot, sorry 'bout that
<cdm10> jrib: thanks
<jb0nd38372> scguy318, well it's a 500gig sata.. so, would 500sata be too hard?
<cdm10> vinboy: look into AppArmor
<jackaesop> nickrud: thanks
<vinboy> thx cdm10
<musashi> spolvid, yeah, use boot camp to set it up. it thinks you are going to install windows. ignore that. just create the parition and then install ubuntu to THAT partition
<Chumby> what do I look for to get vesa working?
<mnemonica> so join #jackaesop?
<kitofhawaii> xiven: i'm back, typing up a quick pastebin for you with some commands i need you to try and come back with the info
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i get a phillips mp3 player to work
<nickrud> jackaesop, least I could do, recommending a broken app ;)
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: not a problem, please do sudo mkdir /media/500sata
<kitofhawaii> xiven: also, who manufactures your ethernet card?
<xiven> Realtek
<Chumby> sorry bout this jackaesop
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: you using amarok?
<andymushu> thamhki: ok, first extract the file. then close that window and go to the folder that it made called "firefox". then double click the folder, then double click the file run-mozilla.sh
<kitofhawaii> xiven:....realtek...do you know what model? *head starts hurting* :)
<xiven> The thing is..that the system worked fine before I got ClearWire..and Ive tried a fresh install 3 times..
<spolvid> Hm. This might be tricky, I don't have Leopard and I never installed Boot Camp when it was public. I'll figure something out.
<jackaesop> nickrud: Thanks!
<spolvid> Thanks though.
<spolvid> Bye.
<musashi> spolvid, i did it with 10.4
<Jay-Oh-En> yeah
<scguy318> kitofhawaii: what is xiven's issue?
<scguy318> kitofhawaii: sorry to butt in :P
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: your fstab line is
<xiven> Realtek RTL8139/810x
<shenhui> where ?
<kitofhawaii> scguy318: clearwire misbehaving, working on winxp like a charm with an ethernet cable
<Peddy> can someone please tell me where cursors are installed in Ubuntu?
<jackaesop> Chumby: you're treading in unfamiliar territory for me. when you changed the settings your xorg.conf was backed up, join #jackaesop and I'll try to help
<thamhki> andymushu: ok, thx
<andymushu> peddy: i can't tell you where the default cursors are installed, but are you trying to install a new one?
<xiven> kitofhawaii Realtek RTL8139/810x
<kitofhawaii> xiven: ok i have that on this laptop...tell you what...i'm going upstairs and i'm going to plug this laptop into the clearwire connection and see if it works
<andymushu> thamhki: you're welcome
<nickrud> Peddy, /usr/share/icons
<kitofhawaii> xiven: in fact i have that exact card. hang on. brb
<xiven> ok
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: /dev/sdb1 \t /media/500sata ext3 \t defaults,errors=remount-ro \t 0 \t 1
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: \t = tab
<Peddy> andymushu: no, its just that ages ago I installed a cursor theme, now when my login splash screen pops up, my cursor goes black.
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: like, fill in with tab separator
<dooglus> xfce4-terminal and gnome-terminal both cause my music to stop each time someone talks here
<dooglus> xterm doesn't, but isn't multi-tabbed
<oediv> smbmount should give me an error when it's not able to mount the smb-share, isn't it?
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: ?
<thamhki> andy, run in console?
<dooglus> is there a multi-tabbed terminal emulator that doesn't eat loads of CPU?
<andymushu> peddy:ah. sorry to say i have never seen that issue.
<andymushu> thamhki: no, just hit run
<andymushu> thamhki: don't run it in console
<Peddy> andymushu: thx though :)
<kitofhawaii> xiven: (waiting for roommate to free it up)
<xiven> Okay
<thamhki> andy, when double clicka, show much options, read, run in console, cancel..
<xiven> I'm soo glad you're able to help out..i've been spending hours fighting this every day, for like two months
<thamhki> andymushu: okkkk i see! thx
<andymushu> thamhki:there should be one other option
<andymushu> thamhki: sure
<vinboy> is there an easy way to bridge ath0 and eth0 interfaces?
<andymushu> peddy: you should be able to go into the command line without ever going into the gdm and just deleting the cursor out of the directory manually
<scguy318> kitofhawaii: Clearwire is wireless Internet service?
<andymushu> peddy: that's what i would try first
<musashi> kitofhawaii, xiven shouldn't the modem/isp be irrelevant since he has a router in between? if you can't ping the router the problem is closer to home
<thamhki> andymushu: now are right!!! XD THX, you know about install counter strike steam! ?
<scguy318> xiven: if the wireless device is the issue I would just use ndiswrapper to work around the crappy kernel modules
<scguy318> !wine | thamhki
<ubotu> thamhki: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<scguy318> thamhki: that is what you need, and the AppDb
<Peddy> andymushu: I forgot what it was called though.. do you mind telling me what is in your /usr/share/icons?
<andymushu> thanmhki: to install counterstrike and steam you need wine
<thamhki> ok!! THX! all
<andymushu> peddy:ya sure, hold on a second
<xiven> Jesus CHRIST!
<xiven> This worked JUST FINE on CHARTER. Freakin ClearWire BULL
<Peddy> andymushu: your the man :)
<scguy318> thamhki: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<Peddy> andymushu: you can post a screenshot if you want
<scguy318> thamhki: and http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<Strangework> Within a console, how do I indicate a space in a folder's/file's name?
<andymushu> peddy: i'm new to this whole irc thing. how do i post a screenshot?
<dooglus> Strangework: hit tab and you might find it happens automatically.  otherwise use a \
<Strangework> thanks! :)
<somedrew> Strangewok: either use quotes or escape the space with an "\"
<dooglus> Strangework: or you can use 'single' or "double" quotes around the space, or around the whole name
<Peddy> take a screenshot, save it, right click on my name in the names list and 'send file'
<Peddy> andymushu: take a screenshot, save it, right click on my name in the names list and 'send file'
<andymushu> peddy: i got whiteglass, redglass, handhelds, dmz (black), dmz (white)
<mbro96> can you use the apt-get package manageer in BSD?
<scguy318> Strangework: quote it out with \
<scguy318> mbro96: no
<Peddy> thanks
<Strangework> dooglus: Got it! Cheers to you!
<andymushu> peddy: sure man. hope that helps
<xiven> I am soo sick of this problem
<mbro96> thx
<Peddy> andymushu: I'ma delete all the others
<Peddy> andymushu: cheers
<andymushu> peddy: good luck
<Peddy> andymushu: thanks
<kitofhawaii2> xiven: ok i'm on clearwire...are you using a router in front of your clearwire? i think you said that
<xiven> Yes I am.
<xiven> A LinkSys
<kitofhawaii2> xiven: weird...and it doesn't work plugged directly in to the clearwire?
<xiven> Nope. Tried that too.
<dooglus> xiven: what's up?
<kitofhawaii2> xiven: *switching back to wireless* brb
<dooglus> xiven: are you using DHCP or a static IP address?
<xiven> DHCP
<xiven> wb kit
<kitofhawaii> xiven: did i miss anything while switching over?
<xiven> Nope
<dooglus> when I run "man ifconfig", it takes half a second or so to page up each time I hit the space bar.  why the delay?  it's just running 'less' - that should be fast
<kitofhawaii> xiven: see this is rough...since you're not in ubuntu...so i mean it's normally a couple of things i need you to try, but lemme finish this pastebin
<xiven> Tell you what..if you'll give me a minute..I'll use my fiance's machine to be online, and i can boot this into Ubuntu
<essayer> hello every one
<kitofhawaii> xiven: awesome :)
<oediv> is apt-file, the ubuntu equivalent of pkg_which in FreeBSD? Because it doesn't seem to work..
<essayer> i am a newer
<dooglus> oediv: you need to 'apt-file update' before it'll work
<dooglus> oediv: I don't speak bsd
<essayer> i want study english,who can help me?thanks a lot
<oediv> dooglus: tnx
<scguy318> dooglus: apt-file is what?
<aBound> apt-get?
<scguy318> aBound: what I was thinking
<scguy318> essayer: this channel is only for Ubuntu support, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<aBound> same herescguy
<musashi> maybe looking for apt-cache
<dooglus> scguy318: it's a command.  it searches all the packages for files, whether you have them downloaded and installed or not
<scguy318> dooglus: I think you mean apt-get...
<dooglus> scguy318: say you want to find curses.h but you don't know which package it's in.
<dooglus> scguy318: I think I know what I mean
<aBound> dooglus: yeah you must mean "apt-get update"
<essayer> thank you scguy318
<dooglus> aBound: I don't.
<scguy318> dooglus: you're correct
<scguy318> dooglus: thanks for the clarification
<aBound> doolus: as far as I can tell "apt-file update" doesn't work nor exist in my Ubuntu
<scguy318> aBound: because it's not installed by default
<dooglus> aBound: you need to install apt-file before the apt-file command will work
<aBound> scguy: Well now that makes sense
<dooglus> aBound: which package provides a file called segment_icon.png?  can apt-get tell you that?
<astro76> dooglus, dpkg -S file
 * nickrud bites his tongue
<dooglus> astro76: that only works if the package is installed
<astro76> indeed
<astro76> didn't really read up ;)
<dooglus> astro76: so your answer doesn't help much :)  I want to find segment_icon.png, I don't have it.  which package do I need to install?
<dooglus> that's what apt-file is for
<nickrud> I find that packages.ubuntu.com works faster most times, though
<musashi> scguy318, try apt-cache search name
<dooglus> nickrud: that's ok if you're online
<scguy318> musashi: I don't need to search for packages right now...:P
<antdedyet> Hello. Is /tmp cleaned upon every reboot?
<scguy318> antdedyet: yes I believe
<antdedyet> Ubuntu 7.10
<antdedyet> scguy318: great. :(
<dooglus> antdedyet: yes, and also anything mounted into it.  I lost my entire root partition due to that once
<jb0nd38372> scguy318, hey im sorry about loosing connection, my isp decided to do maintenance rigght at midnight
<kitofhawaii> dooglus: synfigstudio contains that file (google helps where others can't :)
<musashi> scguy318, no, that might be what you are looking for in order to find all the packages with a certain file. or maybe i misunderstood what you wanted to do
<nickrud> rlol
<dooglus> kitofhawaii: correct!
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: np
<scguy318> musashi: I didn't want to do anything
<scguy318> musashi: you're addressing the wrong person I think
<essayer> i want study english,what kinds of chat ishould injoy
<jb0nd38372> scguy318, do you still have that line handy I need to use to mount my drive?
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: yes gimme a sec
<jb0nd38372> ok thanks
<xiven> Okay, im on a seperate box now.
<Romina> hi
<musashi> scguy318, oh, sorry
<astro76> essayer, none, you should read books and other writing which use proper English
<nickrud> essayer, #ubuntu-offtopic is fun sometimes
<scguy318> musashi: np
<scguy318> jb0nd38372:  /dev/sdb1 \t /media/500sata ext3 \t defaults,errors=remount-ro \t 0 \t 1
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: \t being tab spacer
<essayer> nickrud, thank you
<xiven> kitofhawaii?
<GFree> I feel like a traitor reading this channel here in Vista
<kitofhawaii> xiven: here
<xiven> I'm on another box now
<Romina> when I try to run "md5", the bash output tells me to install the package "sleuthkit" first, but "aptitude search sleuthkit"  returns no package.
<jb0nd38372> thanks scguy318 working on that now
<dooglus> Romina: md5sum is probably what you want?
<nickrud> Romina, you mean md5sum
<Romina> same goes for "dolphin" which should already be in Feisty Fawn
<Romina> oh, by the way I use  7.04
<dooglus> Romina: if you want sleuthkit, you'll need to enable the universe repo
<qwerty121> Hi all! how can i change the password of my a/c?
<dooglus> !info sleuthkit
<dooglus> qwerty121: type 'passwd'
<ubotu> sleuthkit: Tools for forensics analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-1 (gutsy), package size 2749 kB, installed size 7328 kB
<drcode> hi all
<qwerty121> dooglus: then?
<Romina> nickrud: Thank you!  You are right
<dooglus> qwerty121: then follow instructions
<Romina> nickrud, md5sum is what I've been looking for
<qwerty121> thnx, dooglus
<drcode> any idea if there is pxe server that I can do boot from ISO file?
<jb0nd38372> scguy318, is there a terminal command I can issue to enable my new drive w/o rebooting?
<Yanch0> oohhoh
<dooglus> jb0nd38372: 'mount' probably
<Romina> thank you guys!
<Romina> bye bye
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: sudo mount -a
<jb0nd38372> thanks again
<Yanch0> ...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<astro76> Yanch0, not a good idea
<lwizardl> how do i make it where i can create folders on an external drive? i can drag and drop fine just not directly create the folders
<unikon> nayone download and unstall Jeos yet?
<astro76> unikon, it's not a desktop operating system
<astro76> it's for embedded systems
<unikon> ahh
<astro76> Just Enough OS ;)
<unikon>  whats the purpose then
<astro76> for embedded devices
<rabidweezle> what's the shell command to bring up a nautilus browser without loading *all* of nautilus? I'm running fluxbox and wanna setup my menu
<astro76> say for example, an mp3 player
<astro76> or whatever
<rabidweezle> as in I want to launch a file browser without the whole desktop
<unikon> thanks for clearing that up astro
<dooglus> rabidweezle: you don't need nautilus to edit a text file
<rabidweezle> I'm not editing a text file
<rabidweezle> I want to make a command to launch the nautilus file browser without loading the desktop side
<nickrud> rabidweezle, nautilus is nautilus, you want a file browser window you get the whole enchilada
<dooglus> rabidweezle: nautilus --no-desktop will run nautilus without managing the desktop
<rabidweezle> thanks
<dooglus> nickrud: 'man nautilus' disagrees
<nickrud> dooglus, true about the desktop, I was thinking about all the infrastructure
 * rabidweezle loads fluxmenu and adds it
<nickrud> dooglus, the vfs and all that stuff
<jb0nd38372> scguy318, last question... I made "sudo mkdir /media/sata500" and added the line you pasted to me in my fstab, I now show the drive on my desktop, but I dont have any premissions to use it.  What do I need to do to fix that?
<dooglus> nickrud: sure.  nasty.
<rabidweezle> woot, that worked good, thanks dooglus
<mnemonica> nickrud: Do you remember who ended up helping me earlier?
<nickrud> mnemonica, jackaesop
<dooglus> nickrud: I use xfce to try to avoid all that crud, but still things are very slow
<mnemonica> nickrud: Thank you
<nickrud> dooglus, I do use nautilus, infrastructure and all. I'm too lazy to set up a desktop anymore, I've become assimilated ;)
<rabidweezle> oh noes
<mnemonica> jackaesop: It works, I'm in X.
<dooglus> nickrud: this pc is a new, fast, dual core beast with 2GB RAM and nothing much running.  yet every time someone speaks here, everything freezes for a split second, pausing music, movies, whatever's running
<rabidweezle> any fluxbox users wanna tell me what directory (if any) I can drop themes in for it in ~?
<jb0nd38372> How can I set permissions on a newly mounted drive?  I can see the drive but have no access to it, cant unmount, add files or anything
<rabidweezle> I'm guessing it's ~/.fluxbox/themes but I could be waaay wrong
<bluefoxx> hey, is there a support chat or some kinkd of channel for fruity loops studio?
<nickrud> dooglus, I was getting slowdowns myself, not as drastic as yours. Seemed as good a reason as any to try 64bit again. I really should stay away from betas since I don't want to spend time doing a lot of troubleshooting
<nickrud> *anymore
<dooglus> nickrud: I'm using gutsy.  it's not officially a beta I don't think.  Just not very well tested by the looks of it.
<rabidweezle> dooglus, what problems you coming across?
<PyChild> help X is frozen :(
<nickrud> dooglus, I started with tribe 4, and just kept updating. My fault. Breezy was the last one that I had absolutely no issues with, but gutsy is still better than any other's I've tried recently
<dooglus> rabidweezle: I have hundreds :)
<rabidweezle> PyChild, really froze? if so, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lwizardl> in gutsy how do I enable full write access to external drives? because I can drag an drop folders & files perfectly but i can not right click new folder in the root directory of the drive. they are grayed out'
<PyChild> im running ddrescue so i have my doubts about hard rebooting
<perlsyntax> wuld i have a prob with this install?
<PyChild> rabidweezle: to do that i need to be able interact with my ubuntu
<dooglus> rabidweezle: only 2 of 3 speakers work.  wireless performance drops to around 5% of capacity under heavy load until I restart it.  irssi running in a remote screen freezes audio & video playback, rhythmbox freezes when I drag the slider sometimes, writing a 5k file to disk sometimes takes over a minute
<perlsyntax> Has anyone have a prob with dell pc?
<dooglus> rabidweezle: sometimes the disk starts clicking every 5 seconds and causes the hard drive to fail.
<bullgard4> enouf: How to interpret the time stamps in kern.log? In http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/19628  time stamps of the format [ 10.687641] originate from dmesg. Where do the timestamps of the format 'Dec 9 06:21:59' originate from? Why does the dmesg-originated timestamp jump backwards in line #213? (from 16.094052 to 5.352000)
<zoidberg_> guys can anyone help me run band in a box under wine here....i'm getting no sound?
<PyChild> so im basicaly here for three reasons, 1)knowung what damange i can get from hard rebooting while running ddrescue
<PyChild> 2) asking why it frezzes up anyway
<PyChild> 3) what else can i do when ctrl+alt+back fails?
<sjovan> do it more then one time :)
<mbro96> how do you write a newline in the IRC?
<sjovan> and hope for the best :P
<PyChild> the better is the 2nd one, why does it lock up anyway, linux should not do that!!!
<rabidweezle> PyChild, gimme a brief description of your computer
<rabidweezle> is it a laptop?
<dooglus> PyChild: I guess it's locking up because the disk you're reading from is damaged - doesn't it eventually give up?
<rabidweezle> and dooglus that really sucks man
<dooglus> PyChild: I guess it won't cause any damage, if you're writing to a journalled fs
<mbro96> how do you make a new line in internet relay chat (when writing the same message)?
<dooglus> PyChild: did you try ctrl-alt-f1 and logging in there?
<bullgard4> How to interpret the time stamps in kern.log? In http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/19628  time stamps of the format [ 10.687641] originate from dmesg. Where do the timestamps of the format 'Dec 9 06:21:59' originate from? Why does the dmesg-originated timestamp jump backwards in line #213? (from 16.094052 to 5.352000)
<PyChild> actually I did just that
<dooglus> PyChild: (ctrl-alt-f7 or f8 or f9 to get back)
<PyChild> and x kind of stalled
<uncommon> mbpro96 if you make a newline it the same as pressing enter key every end of sentence it will flood the channel
<PyChild> before try ctrl-alt-f1 the mouse still responded
<rabidweezle> are all your fans working PyChild ?
<astro76> PyChild, once in console try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<scguy318> dooglus: silly question, but if the drive is damaged, shouldn't that be a sign of imminent data failure?
<PyChild> but after try ctrl-alt-f1 x locked up
<rabidweezle> PyChild, I get that too, that's something to do with the nvidia driver I think
<PyChild> scguy318: i don't even think the drive is damanged, its just the file system that got trashed
<mikedoty2> Change of thought.  Apparently, when I install nvidia-gfx-legacy, after I reboot, ubuntu isn't recognizing the driver.  (e.g., gfxinfo gives a lot of errors.)  How do I make it load the driver properly?
<dooglus> PyChild: sometimes I just have to hold the power button for 10 seconds 'til the laptop does a real power down.  it sometimes brands the power icon into my fingertip, 'cos it gets quite hot.  I guess that's another ubuntu bug I forgot - it doesn't scale the cpu frequencies down when idling
<sjovan> PyChild: ctrl-alt-F1 should get you away from x
<mikedoty2> I can pastebin my xorg.conf file if that would help.
<dooglus> scguy318: my drive?  I don't think I get your question
<PyChild> dooglus: doesn't scale the cpu frequencies down when idling <-- WOW explain futher please!!
<scguy318> dooglus: you said something about PyChild's drive having issues?
<bluefoxx> hey, is there a support chat or some kind of channel for fruity loops studio?
<dooglus> PyChild: this laptop gets VERY hot, even if I leave it doing absolutely nothing for a few hours.
<PyChild> sjovan: yep that's the last thing i could do before the grand lock up
<dooglus> PyChild: if I do the same in Windows, the laptop cools down nicely
<rabidweezle> my laptop freezes up hard, but it's fan system doesn't work right without running gkrellm and a special plugin made for my laptop's fan system...
<PyChild> is not a laptop
<PyChild> hda is ext3 hdb is ntfs
<dooglus> PyChild: I guess ubuntu should turn the speed of the cpus down or put them into a cooling idle loop or something, but it doesn't
<PyChild> question
<sjovan> PyChild: wow... that ahve never happend to me. could be some HW errors
<dooglus> scguy318: he's running ddrescue...
<scguy318> dooglus: oh, missed that tidbit :)
<rabidweezle> or if I goto a tty I get screen lockup for some reason with my nvidia driver, nothing a /etc/init.d/gdm restart can't fix though
<PyChild> why is a process able to take down my LINUX machine?
<dooglus> scguy318: from what he says, he has a corrupted ext3 partition, not a damaged disk
<sjovan> Dooglus: i have to many HD vs fans and a shoty cpu fan. my computer have been on for more then a month with out any problems. what are you talking about?
<PyChild> that's so windows
<dooglus> sjovan: I'm talking about my computer, not yours
<sjovan> dooglus: good point in fact :)
<PyChild> isn't there a way to tell my system (ubuntu 7.10) not to use all of its memory?
<dooglus> PyChild: skype seems to be able to regularly crash x.org here
<PyChild> dooglus: that awful app, if it wasn't required by my employers...
<dooglus> PyChild: how do you video conference with vista users without skype?
<mikedoty2> Should I do "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"?
<dooglus> PyChild: "man bash" and search for "ulimit" - that allows you to limit memory usage per process
<nickrud> dooglus, what webcam do you use?
<dooglus> nickrud: it's a logitech quickcam pro 9000 maybe?
<sjovan> mikedoty2: if you run 7.10 go to the homepage for compiz fusion. some good faq's for installing drivers there
<dooglus> nickrud: something like that
<dooglus> nickrud: uvc drivers?
<nickrud> dooglus, I'm collecting anecdotal info about webcams, trying to find one priced right and working with a known user
<mikedoty2> Ok, I"ll take a look and see what I can find.  Hopefully I get this fixed.  Thanks =)
<dooglus> nickrud: I don't know if there are any that work well with skype yet.  this one sends a few frames of the full image, and then gradually sends smaller and smaller frames until X crashes
<dooglus> nickrud: I blame the skype app though, of course, not the cam
<amitprakash> when my ubuntu boots up.. it doesnt show the startup loading screen after login... anyone knows how to fix it?
<nickrud> lol, dooglus that's a very useful anecdote ;)
<dooglus> nickrud: what I tend to do now is stream the webcam to a port and have the remote user visit a webpage with a java app on it that show the video
<nickrud> dooglus, and audio?
<dooglus> nickrud: skype for audio, and for incoming video.  web stream for my outgoing video
<dooglus> nickrud: skype still takes X down quite regularly with just incoming video, but I don't know where I'd start getting an unsophisticated vista user to use something else
<amitprakash> also how do i automount ntfs under ntfs3g
<rmorris84> to
<rmorris84> to
<rmorris84> to
<rmorris84> to.
<nickrud> dooglus, I'm still in the phone age, so it's no hurry for me
<rmorris84> whartts up
<rmorris84> I'm drink bitch
<dooglus> nickrud: when I first got the cam and was trying all the various apps I could find in the ubuntu repository I found almost none of them worked
<scguy318> morris84: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<nadis> does anyone who use skype want to help me with my english
<dooglus> nickrud: then someone here told me that there's a program to select 'v4l2' instead of 'v4l1' as the input type, which might well make everything work.  but the program is disabled in the default ubuntu menu, and not available at all in the xubuntu menus
<dooglus> nickrud: the program is gstreamer-properties
<uncommon> <nadis> : this is ubuntu support forum.. :D i was really wondering why keep on asking for english help... hehehehe
<game> hello
<uncommon> * i mean channel
<game> ?
<tich> i just installed pulseaudio following the guide here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio how do i double check that it is working?
<nickrud> dooglus, ah, multimedia properties. I have than enabled, but I ran it from the command line this time. I wonder what qcamsrc is
<dooglus> nickrud: I just tried it - selecting 'v4l2' then 'test' hangs the properties dialog.  another partial success...
<PyChild> dooglus: sorry im back, ok ill grep for ulimit
<nickrud> listed as an unavailable plugin, but that's promising for research
<PyChild> dooglus: so its hard reboot for me isn't it?
<dooglus> nickrud: why is that promising in particular?  I see a list of 7 missing plugins here
<dooglus> PyChild: "man bash" then type /ulimit and hit return to search the man page for ulimit
<nickrud> dooglus, it vaguely reminds me of some brand, may be mistaken, but if someones written a specific one the odds seem better
<PyChild> dooglus: iknow :P it was just an expression
<sjovan> got a screen issue... any one that can help out? <---- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=635599         got a telnet issue, some one that can help ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=635611
<Flannel> PyChild: don't hard reboot.  Hold alt-sysreq and type REISUB
<bullgard4> Why does the time jump backwards in kern.log? In http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/19628  time stamps of the format [ 10.687641] originate from dmesg. Where do the timestamps of the format 'Dec 9 06:21:59' originate from?  line #213 (from 16.094052 to 5.352000)
<Tarkus> how can i check if my graphics drivers are installed properly and working?
<Tarkus> for full acceleration.
<George_> http://george.bullettimes.com/ftpserver/Screenshot-GPROFTPD%208.3.2.png <-- how come with this setup, my user cannot see the /media/ServerD/FTP folder, and can only see his ~?
 * rabidweezle keeps playing around with fluxbox
<tribal_guy4> can anybody help me with recovering a hard drive partition?
<szundi> hi! my gnome panel has dissapeared
<nickrud> szundi, try alt-f2 , gnome-panel
<grindcore> hi all
<grindcore> i have a big problem
<edellingham> Hey guys...
<edellingham> Got a quick question, anyone active on here?
<tich> how do i check what sound server i am using?
<edellingham> I believe it depends on the program sometimes...
<grindcore> how i can log on as a root to the ubuntu - i mean not in console only. thanks
<szundi> nickrud: it won´t come up... I just pressed the hide arrows on it and it permanently dissapeared
<edellingham> Hey, grindcore...
<sjovan> edellingh: just post the question. if any one has the awnser they will help
<grindcore> edellinngham yes ?
<BUDD}{A> ok can someone tell me why there is no media player for ubuntu that is like wmp that it will play your music liberty and videos and everything
<sjovan> grindcore: you can't, it's that simple realy :)
<Tarkus> how can i check if my graphics drivers are installed properly and working? for full acceleration
<edellingham> Press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login as root and then type startx
<edellingham> That should work for ya'
<tribal_guy4> i plugged my external hard drive into my network hard driveand it initialized it before i could stop it.  It only took a second to do, but now i cant see my data.
<uncommon> <BUDD}{A> : due to legal issues...
<uncommon> !medibuntu <BUDD}{A>
<sjovan> edellingh: dam, haven't though about that before, but why would any one log in as root any way....
<tribal_guy4> is there any way i can reset my boot sector so it will read again?
<PyChild> Flannel: hello, what do you mean alt+sysreq?
<uncommon> edellingh : that's dangerous
<grindcore> edellinngham and i will be in the graphic enviroment - because i need to setup something and in console is impossible for me to do it
<edellingham> Is there still an easy way to change to a better kernel version, or should I compile one for my exact architecture?  I've read a lot about people having good luck going from a generic kernel to a 686 specific kernel and getting some improved speeds.
<Flannel> PyChild: hold the alt key and the sysreq key
<BUDD}{A> i don't want a OS i just want a media player that will play videos and my music so i don't have to have three players to do that
<PyChild> Flannel: the sysreq key? is that like the any ey?
<nickrud> szundi, alt-f2 , gconf-editor   :  navigate to /apps/panel/<bottom|top>_panel_screen0 , untick enable_button in right window
<dooglus> BUDD}{A: mplayer plays pretty much everything
<edellingham> Well, I know that...I was just answering...what are you trying to do exactly?
<uncommon> !medibuntu <BUDD}{A>
<Flannel> PyChild: no.  It's next to scroll lock.  print screen shares a key with it
<PyChild> Flannel: is it the break key?
<edellingham> Can't you just open a terminal and sudo the program?
<Flannel> PyChild: other side
<PyChild> Flannel: let's see
<minerale> all the sudden 'bmon' -- gives me a huge number of network interfaces, some named rose0.. : http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/5144/bmonal2.png
<minerale> what are all those interfaces?
<BUDD}{A> i will look into it
<grindcore> edellinngham i tried, but its not working
<grindcore> i mean in the terminal straight
<sjovan> BUDD}{A: VLC and XMMS, what's wrong with that?
<uncommon> <BUDD}{A> : just because there is a "buntu" at the end that doesn't mean it's a complete new distro
<edellingham> Do you have sudo rights?
<Ademan> anyone know if there's a channel or something for dvd::rip?
<BUDD}{A> ic
<PyChild> flannel! oh i see it IS the print screen key!!! so its alt+printscreen? or you mean alt+shift+printscreen??
<grindcore> edellinngham this is the problem - i tried something and i turn off all my rights :(
<PyChild> Flannel: that's a cool rick i didn't know, thankyou so much
<rabidweezle> is there a panel app that works like osx's bottom panel?
<edellingham> Interesting...
<Ademan> rabidweezle: you mean the dock?
<rabidweezle> yeah
<uncommon> rabidweezle you mean like dock?
<grindcore> edellinngham this is the problem - i tried something and i turn off all my rights :( and i need to turn on again
<bluefoxx> hey, is there a support chat or some kind of channel for fruity loops studio?
<PyChild>  Flannel i mean trick
<dooglus> rabidweezle: avant-window-navigator is kind of like it
<Ademan> rabidweezle: avant-window-navigator
<sjovan>  grindcore: so why don't you just fix it in the terminal?
<rabidweezle> thanks
<grindcore> sjovan - how to do it ?
<BUDD}{A> ok how do i install that medibuntu
<PyChild> flannel thankyou flannel
<uncommon> rabidweezle : there are plenty to choose from ranging from you don't need a compositor dock to you really need a compositor dock
<szundi> nickrud: okay:) i think i fixed it. thank you
<Tarkus> for me to get compiz-fusion setup.. do i need to install compiz-fusion and ccsm? etc. or is it already all installed?
<nickrud> szundi, that worked? good :)
<rabidweezle> I *don't* want one requiring compositing
<bullgard4> Ademan: This channel is also for discussing to rip DVDs.
<sjovan> grindcore: when you are at the login screen, just ctrl-alt-F1, then you su if you have made a root account
<suttin> Hey guys, im having some graphics issues. i have an ati x800 gto card. Every time i try to set up my monitor, it doesnt go through. and now my restricted drivers wont work. I have them installed and checked, but now they say they arent in use. anyone have any ideas?
<rabidweezle> uncommon, is there a list of em somewhere?
<edellingham> If you have any concern about being logged in as root...d/c from the net.
<Ademan> rabidweezle: well avant-window-navigator is by far the best, and it requires compsiting, but you know you can run 'xcompmgr -c -C' in a terminal and you'll have compositing turned on
<rabidweezle> can you composite fluxbox though?
<grindcore> ok guys - i go to try :)
<Ademan> rabidweezle: xcompmgr works no matter what window manager you're using, it's pretty nifty
<grindcore> thanks for a help :)
<edellingham> suttin...are you doing it manually or with an app?
<rabidweezle> avant isn't showin up
<rabidweezle> :/
<uncommon> rabidweezle : i don't know of something but if you're running compiz/beryl or the fusion you can have to options the Avant Window Navigator or the Kiba Dock
<Tarkus> for me to get compiz-fusion setup.. do i need to install compiz-fusion and ccsm? etc. or is it already all installed?
<Ademan> rabidweezle: well, i figure like xcompmgr + compiz wouldn't work out though lol
<heatmzzr> tried to load blogtv.com and firefox wont load the page?
<Ademan> rabidweezle: did you have xcompmgr running before you ran avant?
<sjovan> grindcore: NP
<suttin> edellingham: im trying to set up my monitor with the screens and graphics app in system -> administration
<mmmbob> let me rephrase my question, how do i restore a broken partition table
<rabidweezle> Ademan, it's not that, it's the fact the repo isn't letting me have it
<rabidweezle> :/
<Ademan> rabidweezle: ah! well one sec
<edellingham> Are you changing the monitor type...or the resolution type...or both?
<suttin> just the monitor type
<edellingham> With mine...if I didn't choose the right monitor...my resolution was always jacked up.
<dooglus> rabidweezle: last I heard, avant-window-navigator wasn't part of ubuntu
<edellingham> I see.
<edellingham> Interesting
<Ademan> rabidweezle: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1621    they've got debs for a lot of stuff that isn't in the repositories
<rabidweezle> got ya
<rabidweezle> I been there a few times
<uncommon> <rabidweezle> : AWN and Kiba is on another third party repo
<suttin> edellingham: let me check and see if i read the type of monitor right, hold on
<rabidweezle> thanks
<aolaus> I am trying to put streamripper in my crontab
<aolaus> but it's not working
<uncommon> when will they ever release the metacity as a window compositor?
<Pirate_Hunter> been researching does ubuntu underclock/scale the cpu by itself? if so than it would explain why my cpu is running at 2.8ghz and if i wish for it to run at normal speed what can I do?
<aolaus> I'm not sure what's wrong
<suttin> edellingham: its the right one im trying, dell p1110
<dooglus> Pirate_Hunter: apparently on some hardware it does, and on other hardware it doesn't
<edellingham> I choose a generic LCD monitor with the proper resolution...have you tried that instead of being so specific with the monitor?
<suttin> ill try that
<edellingham> Otherwise check out http://opennfo.wordpress.com/2007/10/27/compiz-fusion-with-ati-radeon-x800-gto-on-ubuntu-gusty/
<edellingham> He has a documented experience with your card.
<suttin> should i find the max resolution for it?
<suttin> for my monitor
<Pirate_Hunter> dooglus: well compared to feisty gutsy is doing it to my hardware which is annoying, so do you know how i can fix this, adding noapic to menu.lst didnt work just stopped the annoying message from bug 8254
<szundi> now, what about shutting down my computer on ubuntu?: / ¨sudo halt¨ won´t do it either. the screen just turns black and nothing else...
<edellingham> I would just shoot for whatever you plan on using.
<aolaus> anyone? crontab?
<suttin> ok
<suttin> thank you edellingham
<edellingham> I aim to please...I'm just trying to help with my experience...with a completely different card LOL.
<UserUbuntu> Hey, i having problem to install java plugin in the Firefox, i download it from sun site.  Then installed like instructions, but why i acces a site que need the plugin, the browser show massage saying that i don't have it.
<edellingham> Nah, don't do that UserUbuntu
<szundi> oh dear...why do i have so many problems with gutsy:/ older versions workes just fine....
<szundi> *ed
<rabidweezle> what's the command to turn off compositing with xcompmgr?
<edellingham> Go into Synaptic and do a seach for jre
<pythondasnake> Can someone  walk me through this set up process.. I'm very aggravated attempting to install ubuntu.. Dual boot.. These are the steps I have taken ...
<Ademan> anyone who's used dvd::rip know what a good value is to set "BPP" to?  (also wtf does it mean? i don't expect it's bits or bytes per pixel since it's between 0 and 1, but i guess i could be wrong)
<uncommon> <szundi> : did you made a fresh install or upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<edellingham> UserUbuntu...seach java and jre...download the newest versions of both...should work right away.
<pythondasnake> I partitioned 50GB using partition magic for Ubuntu Iso image ..
<Tarkus> how can i check if my graphics drivers are installed properly and working? for full acceleration
<edellingham> Ubuntu has the best repositories anywhere...I've tried so many distros...always come back because of the repo's
<nickrud> UserUbuntu, try   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<edellingham> Yeah...that too LOL
<nickrud> edellingham, yeah, the repos, they always suck me in :)
<edellingham> Yep, yep
<szundi> uncommon: no, I didn´t upgraded from feisty, I installed it from the beginning. I just know how feisty worked..
<pythondasnake> When I clicked /dev/sda5  41940 MB unknown I believe this is the partition I made it reads no root file system is defined
<nickrud> Tarkus, glxinfo | grep direct  , and hope for yes
<UserUbuntu> edellingham: I did, i download this file "jre-6u3-linux-i586.bin", now i will try what nickrud said., take a moment.
<edellingham> I'm actually running Mint with XFCE installed myself...it's so beautiful *sniff*
<edellingham> No...don't mess with the bin
<edellingham> Do it with the repositories
<szundi> uncommon: with gutsy I can´t even see the loading bar when ubuntu starts
<uncommon> edellingham : it's an install script
<Xenobyte> UserUbuntu, what nickrud said is the ticket
<mikedoty2> Hooray!  I finally got it working.
<edellingham> I tried it...never worked for me.  Hit the repo's and got java..worked right away.
<pythondasnake> Nobody ?
<mikedoty2> I wanted to mention what I needed to do in here in case more people come in with a similar issue.
<UserUbuntu> Xenobyte: he said " try   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin".
<nickrud> szundi, what kind of graphics chip?
<edellingham> Type that and your set bro
<mikedoty2> I had to add these two lines to the xorg.conf file:
<mikedoty2> Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
<mikedoty2> Option "UseEDIDFreqs" "True"
<Pirate_Hunter> been researching does ubuntu underclock/scale the cpu by itself? if so than it would explain why my cpu is running at 2.8ghz and if i wish for it to run at normal speed what can I do?
<Xenobyte> pythondasnake, you have a partition, now you need a file system
 * uncommon is away: for a while
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter, my dual amd gets scaled, sorta, half and full
<edellingham> Anyone try out e17?
<Tarkus> nickrud, nothing happens. it doesnt output anything
<sjovan> pythondas: so format it then
<edellingham> They're really pulling some cool stuff together...and it's so fast.
<pythondasnake> Xeobyte: ok so what is the next step
<Tarkus> nickrud, oh, nvrm i put a typo..
<szundi> nickrud: s3prosavageddr video card. In the beggining I had big problems with it. I couldn´t see anything on the screen. I fixed it, but still having some monitor problems
<UserUbuntu> Xenobyte: nickrub: i get it, plugin work know. thankx
<Tarkus> nickrud, it says direct rendering: yes
<Xenobyte> UserUbuntu, cool
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: the problem with me is that i have a desktop and i dont need it to be scaled thats why i want to fix it, its nice to know it saves more power at the cost of speed
<nickrud> Tarkus, then you're good, you have 3d accell
<pythondasnake> Listen I'll be honest, I just don't know what I'm doing
<edellingham> LOL
<Tarkus> nickrud, nice.
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: would you know how to turn it off
<Xenobyte> pythondasnake, if you need to create a file system you can use mkfs, man mkfs... there's probably a graphical way I don't know about
<rabi> does anybody have simple problem?
<dooglus> pythondasnake: gparted, qtparted will both make a fs graphically
<rabi> I am ready to solve it.
<sjovan> pythondas: i think the grfical solution was named gparted or something like that
<Xenobyte> i have a problem with being simple
<nickrud> szundi, oh, I don't know much about that chip, but for my ati I removed the splash vga=791 from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Gives the text startup, at least I see something happening
<pythondasnake> It asks me use as:   and Mount point
<Xenobyte> yeah i knew i was overlooking something :-)
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter, no, sorry
<rabi> Xenobyte: what is the problem?
<Xenobyte> rabi, i'm just joking around
<edellingham> Anyone familiar with the prefetch kernel?
<pythondasnake> I chose ext2  for Use as.. I don't know what to choose for Mount point
<sjovan>  pythondas: sudo apt-get install gparted <---that prog will help you out. it's realy easy to use
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: np i'll just keep asking hopefully someone will know, i hope i dont have to this again its been 2 days now without a response :(
<sjovan> pythondas: use ext3 ffs!
<pythondasnake> ok
<Xenobyte> pythondasnake, you are in ubuntu install now?
<pythondasnake> Yes I am
<Xenobyte> how many partitions do you wish to install to?  all in one?  do you have a swap partition?
<sjovan>  pythondas: ah jesus... i thiugh this was a new disk
<Xenobyte> pythondasnake, i agree about ext3
<pythondasnake> Xenobyte this is exactly what I did..
<Xenobyte> *agree with sjoerd
<Xenobyte> *er, sjovan
<sjovan>  pythondas: you need a swap, home and 15 GB for the file system. that should be enough
<aolaus> is this dual boot or just ubuntu?
<deepak> Hi... People... Can somebody help me with Mad wifi... It is not working even after installation... Im a newbee...
<pythondasnake> I partitioned 50 GB with partition magic in xp for the OS
<pythondasnake> I retyped the mount point as follows
<amitprakash> my awn-theme doesnt show awn-curves even tho i compiled it..
<pythondasnake> ... /media/sda2
<Xenobyte> :/
<pythondasnake> When I click forward on the install it say no root file system
<sjovan> pythondas: donæ't use partition magic. it can f*ck up your HD
<pythondasnake> I don't know how to correct that
<pythondasnake> sjovan well already done
<aolaus> good old norton
<nickrud> pythondasnake,  the mount point you want to use is:     /     . That is the 'root' of the file system
<pythondasnake> says please correct this from the partitioneing menu
<pythondasnake> Ok.. let me try that
<deepak> wifi help for newbee... please...
<sjovan> pythondas: that's because you have to make it. like i said 15 GB for the root system, you need a swap nad the rest should be home
<tich> is anyone successfully using pulseaudio?
<sjovan> pythondas: if you are on the live cd, just use the gparted tool'
<aolaus> is it possible to use gparted to correct all his partition problems?
<pythondasnake> ok .. it says the follwoing
<aolaus> pythondasnake: are you planning to keep XP on that computer, or just switching to linux entirely?
<pythondasnake> sorry for the lengthy post.. You have not selected any partions for use asswap space. Enabling swap space is recommended so that the system can make better use of the avaialabe physica memory, and so that it behaves better when physica mem is scarece. you may experience installation problems if you do not have enough phys.. mem.
<pythondasnake> again sorry for long post..
<aolaus> yeah, you need a swap space
<pythondasnake> aolaus I want to dual boot
<pythondasnake> keep xp
<aolaus> um.. I am not sure how this works
<aolaus> but you want to be careful to preserve your xp data
<pythondasnake> I know that is why i'm nervous about continuing
<Xenobyte> pythondasnake, if you use gparted or so to split that 50GB partition, as sjovan says, into a 15GB for /, a swap, and the rest for /home, you'll be in good shape
<aolaus> if I recall it's rather easy to lose all your data when gparted does its work
<aolaus> because xp can't find itself
<pythondasnake> If I lose the code I have written in xp I lose job and life hence jump off balcony and leave note :)
<aolaus> oh shit.. is it possible
<Xenobyte> oh, then never mind :)
<RCOMALTA> any one on ubut run mail server
<aolaus> to just back everything up?
<Tarkus> hmm, whats normal resolution for a 15.4" notebook display?
<cafuego> it's XP. if it gets destroyed, you have no reason to not just use Ubuntu anyway :-)
<elkbuntu> aolaus, please watch your language
<Xenobyte> :)
<Tarkus> i get 1280x800 by default..
<Tarkus> pretty sure it can be higher
<pythondasnake> true true
<aolaus> once you back up your data
<cafuego> Tarkus: My old one does 1024x768
<edellingham> Hey, how do I change default programs in XFCE?
<aolaus> you don't have to care about messing up your old OS
<amitprakash> how to increate transparency of a window in compiz
<deepak> Please help me....
<deepak> Wifi is not working on ubuntu...
<aolaus> actually that's probably waht you want to figure out how to do next
<BUDD}{A> hi i am looking for a media player that will index my music like rhythmbox does but will index all my media music and videos is there such a thing
<nickrud> pythondasnake, if you are comfortable with partition magic, go back to it and make 3 partitions: 1 15gb  (that will be   /  ) , another that's about 2 times your ram (that will be the swap) and the rest will be /home
<mbro96> |||||||| CAN THE SWAP PARTITION be used for sharing files between Operating Systems (like saving a file in /swap in ubuntu livecd, and then pick it back up in FreeBSD)?
<cafuego> Tarkus: You could try 1440x900
<amitprakash> BUDD}{A, amarok
<nickrud> mbro96, no
<pythondasnake> hmm
<pythondasnake> nickrud not that your advice is not valid.. I don't understand why I would have to make 3 partitions..
<cafuego> mbro96: You could just mount the ext3 partition in freebsd or the ufs partition in Linux, though.
<pythondasnake> Not that you're wrong.. I just don't understand why I would do that
<cafuego> Oh sorry, never mind.
<BUDD}{A> amarok will index  video and keep track of the library of videos like it does for music?
<deepak> WiFi help on laptop for newbee...
<amitprakash> BUDD}{A, yes... check library options
<Xenobyte> pythondasnake, a separate swap partition will greatly boost system performance
<BUDD}{A> ok
<pythondasnake> I'm thinking I build new machine and install ubuntu on it and forget this lol :0
<sjovan> pythondas: because you want a separate file system, you need swap and a separate home. that's why
<Xenobyte> as for the other, most ppl like to separate out /home from /, basically everything else
<edellingham> Hey, how do I change default programs in XFCE?  Like...I want VLC to open AVI's opposed to Totem
<aolaus> I just have /
<mbro96> nickrud: i just can't figure out how to store retrieve a file from one OS, and get it in my primary OS wtihout burning a darn CD, or buying a thumbdrive, usb HD, etc.
<nickrud> pythondasnake, you can get by with 2.  Swap is the same as the swap file in windows, linux uses a partition instead. The third (optional) partition, /home , is equivilant to Users in Vista. Useful for reinstalling without losing data
<pyr0> people have to realize this...if you are going to install linux with windows, you have to have a general idea of how to partition
<cafuego> Well actually you can get by with one, you just can't suspend to disk if you do.
<pythondasnake> so If I continue with the current warning I will be ok nickrud?
<nickrud> mbro96, create a vfat partition, both os's can read/write that safely
<nickrud> pythondasnake, no, you really, really need that swap partition
<aolaus> yes, swap and / at the minimum
<BUDD}{A> amarok will play movies too?
<sjovan> mbro96: linux has ntfs suport, shouldn't be any problem mounting your NTFS sh*t in ubuntu
<deepak> Working with Wifi is so difficult?
<sjovan> then you can copy paste and do what ever you want
<Xenobyte> pythondasnake, just use partition magic to take one little slice out of that big partition for your swap
<cafuego> nickrud: Unless he has low ram, he can make a swap file on / or /home later on.
<nickname632> wow, my roomate from college just got expelled today :x
<deepak> Nobody knows or is it obvious and nobdy wanna tell it?
<aolaus> http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu
<pythondasnake> Ok.. I will try and if that doesn't work.. I think I go buy a machine with vista on it delete it and install ubuntu lol
<mEck0> can someone help me setting up dual monitors between laptop lcd and external tft, intel x3100 gfx.
<Xenobyte> deepak, i don't know from wifi, sorry
<aolaus> here is one of the guides I used to triple boot my system
<nickname632>  ?wtf did you just say
<nadio> swap is _NOT_ needed IF you have enought ram.
<nickrud> cafuego, true, but not something I've done, so I'm not comfortable recommending it.
<elkbuntu> sjovan, why not just say 'stuff' instead of swearing (it's still swearing even if it's obfuscated)
<pythondasnake> 2GB ddr
<sjovan> elkbuntu: good point. sorry
<deepak> Thanks Xeno... Atleast I gotta reply...
<Xenobyte> :)
<edellingham> Nevermind...figured it out
<mbro96> nickrud: THANKS! i love that idea! (if that is true, don't know much about partitioning schemes). That would be perfect. because i have NO internet on bsd, so i need to get files using /something/ and then use it in primary BSD os
<cafuego> nickrud: It needs to be done manually and would prevent swusp from working, so not ideal for laptops.
<cafuego> nickrud: Otherwise, dead easy.
<pythondasnake> In general are people happy with Ubuntu for everyday tasks over XP?
<nickname632> h4x?
<nickname632> pythondasnake, yes
<cafuego> As long as you don't make the fatal mistake of making a sparse file :-)
<aolaus> pythondasnake: what do you typitcally do?
<nickname632> sparrse file?
<nickrud> pythondasnake, I used linux exclusively for years, until work forced otherwise
<aolaus> important to ask that question before ansewring ;)
<RCOMALTA> any one here run ubutu in server box
<pythondasnake> I program in Java and I program in python for fun nickrud
<cafuego> nickname632: No, one 'r'.
<nickname632> ?
<nickrud> cafuego, I think I actually know what that means :)
<aolaus> yeah, linux is pretty good for programming
<sjovan> pythondas: not advanced music and video editing. that's the only thing linux is lacking. and directX10 games ofcourse
<cafuego> nickrud: it makes 'mkswap' very *very* unhappy :-)
<dooglus> pythondasnake: if you mostly program then you'll be happier in linux than windows, I'd say
<pythondasnake> I am nervous about it though you know.. I have always used xp.. But for years I have heard about linux this linux that .. so I just wanted to try it
<BUDD}{A> were do i find library options
<dooglus> pythondasnake: if you mostly play directx games and watch microsoft drm'ed movies then you won't
<pythondasnake> and XP's command line doesn't let me do anything
<pythondasnake> I don't play any games
<Xenobyte> sjovan, i installed ubuntu studio about three weeks ago--i have some demos almost done, Ardour2 is pretty cool for multitracking as long as you save often ;)
<pythondasnake> I play chess that's about it
<dooglus> pythondasnake: try a linux live cd and see how it goes
<mbro96> nickrud: one more thing. could i just do this: #fetch n /what/what/? in BSD to get file from win32/vfat partition?
<dooglus> pythondasnake: hex is a fun board game
<pythondasnake> Well dooglus I am currently running Ubuntu off an iso image I burned.. (as wee speak
<heatmzzr> pythondasnake, just put Ubuntu on my machine tonight and i love it so far... used windows since 3.11, (god Im old)
<aolaus> one of the cooler things about linux is the ability to automate stuff
<aolaus> with crontab
<aolaus> it's how sysadmins survive their day
<RCOMALTA> on linux ubutu can i do web server
<cafuego> Oh please, keep the wee in the bathroom.
<sjovan>  Xenobyte: well i'm no expert, but i doubt any pro. would use linux for music and video
<Xenobyte> lol heatmzzr
<J-_> How hard is it to configure a relay smtp mail server?
<deepak> Thanks all... Bye...
<Xenobyte> sjovan, prolly not, but it's coming along nicely is all
<nickrud> mbro96, don't know bsd much, but I'd be flabbergasted if you couldn't simply mount the vfat partition in the file tree and read it directly
<cafuego> RCOMALTA: Yes.
<BUDD}{A> amarok dosen't play videos i just tryed
<Xenobyte> sjovan, it's fun anyway :)
<sjovan>  Xenobyte: that's nice. don't doubt that at all :D
<nickrud> aolaus, but, that takes away the magic all the suits see
<cafuego> nickrud/mbro96: yes, you can.
<pythondasnake> Now do some of the IDE's work for Ubuntu? Say eclipse, netbeans ??
<cafuego> pythondasnake: yes
<cafuego> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<wols> pythondasnake: both are available
<nickrud> pythondasnake, I just did a fresh install, eclipse was the second thing I added
<Xenobyte> i think next year i might actually be windows-free.  i'm currently pinching myself.
<aolaus> nickrud: just write a program that uses markov chains to produce random text
<rmorris84> to
<pythondasnake> and I like Textpad as well for some things
<aolaus> they'll think it's the bee's kneews
<RCOMALTA> for ubutu there is any way to make mail server smtp and pop3 setup web or gui
<pythondasnake> Ok I think what I will do is buy /build a machine and just install Ubuntu as the primary OS
<astro76> pythondasnake, at work we got ubuntu machines for netbeans as it's much faster compiling than windows
<cafuego> RCOMALTA: Well... kind of... but I can't really recommend any.
<astro76> pythondasnake, well no textpad but no shortage of text editors
<aolaus> !info gedit
<ubotu> gedit: official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 780 kB, installed size 2752 kB
<pythondasnake> But lightweight text editors nonetheless
<aolaus> !info nano
<ubotu> nano: free Pico clone with some new features. In component main, is standard. Version 2.0.6-2 (gutsy), package size 283 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<dooglus> !info emacs21
<ubotu> emacs21: The GNU Emacs editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 21.4a+1-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1976 kB, installed size 5928 kB
<aolaus> nano represent
<pythondasnake> I'm reluctant to totally against trying Vista.. Nothing when looking at it really pops out at me that says buy me over xp .. I don't really understand what new capabilities it has other than it's bigger
<UserUbuntu> good night, to everybody
<astro76> pythondasnake, ot... but yes it's a nightmare and looks to be their first failure
<Xenobyte> i hate vista with a burning passion
<Matt17> :D
<elkbuntu> astro76, first? you've forgotten about ME?
<aolaus> it's shiny though, you gotta admit
<murat> türkşh
<astro76> elkbuntu, true, but people actually bought that one ;)
<pythondasnake> Well I don't hate it I just don't know why it's better than xp.. There is nothing that says WOW this is really an upgrade from xp
<aolaus> has anyone looked into developing those dashboard widgets?
<Matt17> you know everyone hates vista
<murat> bende sizin
<Matt17> but i must use it
<Xenobyte> yes, but my hate is special :p
<Matt17> how come
<dooglus> pythondasnake: most of the improvements are not for you, but for ms and the media companies
<aolaus> one advantage xp has over ubuntu is battery life
<pythondasnake> Well I think I will install Ubuntu on another machine and mind you for the next six months i you guys answer some very noob questions lol
<Xenobyte> aw, it's a long sad story. :)  I'm sorry you have to use it
<pythondasnake> if *
<Matt17> but xp has f*$#ing GrabIt that I need
<Matt17> but ubuntu doesent
<nickrud> aolaus, please don't spread truth
<Matt17> any alternatives?
<astro76> pythondasnake, it's a deal ;)
<Matt17> i would erase windows than
<Matt17> i just use it becouse of grabit
<Matt17> i must use binaries
<Xenobyte> erm, klibido, if you install kde--and i've run grabit in wine before on slackware, it mostly worked ;)
<pythondasnake> ok lol thanks astro76
<Matt17> thx
<sjovan>  pythondas: like google have some realy good howto install ubuntu, just so you know it
<Matt17> im pretty new
<Matt17> :D
<Xenobyte> can look at pan, it's no grabit but it's not bad
<Matt17> so thanx
<pythondasnake> sjovan I have been through the basics of them like 10 times..
<Xenobyte> np :)
<pythondasnake> There is just something I don't get or am not doing right.. I can't say anything more than tht
<nickrud> pythondasnake,  a really good place to search stuff is www.google.com/linux
<Matt17> klibido then it is?
<Xenobyte> yah
<aolaus> well pythondasnake
<aolaus> the most important thing is partitioning correctly
<kitofhawaii> Matt17: vista turned me into a fulltime linux user...i can concur. i refuse to run it so if i need windows i remote into the office *microsoft, how i championed your cause for 15 years and then you slap me in the face*
<aolaus> and perhaps figuring out the boot sequence
<rgl_> hi
<aolaus> other than that it's all automated
<Xenobyte> pan is gtk, but more of an all-around news reader
<gary> Does anyone else have awful static sounds when using Real player?
<rgl_> I'm trying to install ubuntu in a raid, so I've downloaded the alternate install cd, but it installs X, is there other CD that can install to raid, but without X?
<sjovan> pythondas: then i sugest you refer to the step in the howto that you don't understand. that would make it much easyer for us to help you-
<Xenobyte> lol kit
<astro76> rgl_, server install I believe
<nickrud> rgl_, there's a server cd, release.ubuntu.com/7.10
<nickrud> rgl_, erm, releases. etc
<rgl_> ah thanks. gona try it!
<pythondasnake> ok..
<pythondasnake> Does Ubuntu read NTFS files ?
<astro76> rgl_, I wonder if minimal install cd can install to raid
<aolaus> yes it does
<astro76> pythondasnake, read/write
<lwells> how do i connect to a printer on the network??
<AgentHeX> eclipse is the dumbest code editor i've ever seen :(.  just thought you guys should know
<wols> lwells: depends how this printer is made available
<wols> AgentHeX: that you for your valuable input
<lwells> over a wireless network
 * nickrud thinks AgentHeX hasn't seen qedit
<wols> ikonia: that's irrelevant
<gary> Does anyone know how to fix static sounds when using Real player?
<pythondasnake> Well I'm excited lol.. I think I will gobuy a machine and learn it all
<AgentHeX> wols: any time.  gunna look up qedit now
<kitofhawaii> lwells: system -> administration -> printing (assuming you're running gnome) then "new printer"
<lwells> ok i am there
<wols> lwells: CIFS or IPP?
<kitofhawaii> lwells: is it a windows box, or just a printer with a nic?
<AgentHeX> wols: you would think that an IDE would have some way of importing source files not created with itself, but no...
<aolaus> gary: in wine?
<lwells> apple wireless network
<wols> AgentHeX: then you are simply not bright enough to use eclipse
<kitofhawaii> lwells: the printer you're trying to connect to
<AgentHeX> wols: apparently not.
<lwells> yes, it is connected to a airport express
<Xenobyte> whoop,  i gotta split
<Matt17> damn
<Matt17> klibido is bit too confusing for me :S
<Xenobyte> back :)
<kitofhawaii> lwells: ok...it has its own ip address or what? how is it hooked up to your network? like...plugged into another computer, wireless with an ip address..? :)
<AgentHeX> wols: not a menu option i could find to do it.  uninstalling eclipse now
<Matt17> how to install this thing
<Xenobyte> matt17, did you grab klibido?
<lwells> wireless with an ip
<nickrud> AgentHeX, I just used cp , worked fine
<Matt17> i downloadet it
<wols> lwells: it's the IP of the apple box right?
<wols> Matt17: man dpkg
<gary> Real player in wine? No, no. The linux version
<lwells> well yea
<Arelis>  Hi all. I found that with fglrx, everything works better, from gaming to 2D stuff. I have an ATI Radeon 9600. Problem is, i'm, right now, unable to switch on the desktop effects.. and i have the Option "Composite" "Enable" in the Xorg.conf.. am i forced to use XGL?
<Xenobyte> Matt17, try sudo apt-get install klibido
<AgentHeX> nickrud: ? i put my source files in the project path, and it didn't see anything.  i've had to delete not only the project path but the .metadata folder as well to be able to re-create a project.
<Matt17> ok
<gary> I'm runnng a 64bitAMD
<wols> Arelis: yes
<aolaus> any particular reason you need real player?
<Arelis> wols: Is XGL bad to use, or does it run just fine?
<kitofhawaii> lwells: so the printer has a wireless card built in right, not plugged into a mac or something? (just trying to envision)
<lwells> do i need to type in the ip address or will ubuntu see it on the network
<nickrud> AgentHeX, hm, created a project, moved the stuff in. wfm
<wols> Arelis: imho it's simply crap. ubuntu likes to differ. their choice
<lwells> no, the printer is connected directly to the wireless router
<Arelis> wols: What do you mean by that?
<AgentHeX> nickrud: we're still talking about eclipse, right
<gary> To watch .rm and .rmvb files, of course.
<kitofhawaii> lwells: i would try IPP first (maybe your printer supports it) if not, try appsocket/hp jet direct
<Matt17> xenobyte thanks
<Matt17> it seems it works :D
<gary> Unless there's a way to convert the files to .avi or use another program?
<Matt17> Im such a noob :(
<Xenobyte> Matt17, excellent >:)
<Xenobyte> lol
<aolaus> hmm, never heard of those filetypes
<Matt17> :D
<Matt17> so it would be similar to grab it?
<Xenobyte> erm--not *that* similar :D
<Xenobyte> but it should do ya
<Matt17> I mean it should do the sam thing
<Xenobyte> yeah
<Xenobyte> it's all about sucking down the binaries
<Matt17> well I cant wait
<Matt17> I really now think of fomating my windows patition
<nickrud> AgentHeX, yes, html/php
<lwells> how do i find out the network i am connected to
<nickrud> AgentHeX, got my text replace back, Works for Me™ :)
<gary> file types? Those are pretty standard Real file types.
<Xenobyte> that will make the world a little better place
<aolaus> gary: google "rmvb ubuntu"
<aolaus> apparently you can use mplayer to play rmvb
<aolaus> as well as convert rmvb to avi
<aolaus> praise FSM
<kibba> Bonjour
<kitofhawaii> lwells: the subnet? what information are you looking for?
<kibba> imule
<AgentHeX> nickrud: it seems you have to refresh the project for it to rescan the folder.  got it working, but that's just stupid.  closing and re-launching eclipse went nowhere.
<bullgard4> Why does the time jump backwards in kern.log? In http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/19628  time stamps of the format [ 10.687641] originate from dmesg. line #213 (from 16.094052 to 5.352000)?
<nickrud> AgentHeX, ah, well, all software has it's awkward points. I like eclipse because I'm lazy, really
<gary> But the problem isn't with the file type, but with the choppy/static sounds.
<AgentHeX> nickrud: and you think i downloaded it to work harder?
<nickrud> AgentHeX, lol
<etc_> GDM takes different resoliton, and my screen is elongated? anyone now about this?
<nickrud> kitofhawaii, you seem to pop up when it comes to network issues, can you recommend some reading?
<aolaus> gary: I have no clue what could be causing it, I'm sorry
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: you have to remember things don't necessarily post to kern.log immediately
<AgentHeX> nickrud: if it's set to "autobuild" do i need to do anything but hit the green arrow button?
<nickrud> AgentHeX, in what context? java, c, php, other
<wols> etc_: do you have a widescreen monitor?
<kitofhawaii> nickrud: in general, or specific to linux? im a network engineer
<AgentHeX> nickrud: c++
<etc_> wols, no, its a cheap 15inch crt
<gary> It's ok. Thanks a lot. I'll try the forums, then.
<nickrud> kitofhawaii, in general, then networking linux/windows
<wols> etc_: check your xorg logs then why it'd doing it
<etc_> wols, the thing is GDM is weird, but once logged in its fine resolution
<kitofhawaii> nickrud: cisco univercd is fantastic (online and freely available) to cover a lot of general topics
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: Are you going to tell me that the events depicted in line #213ff occurred earlier than the events in lines with numbers < 213?
<etc_> wols, been trying setting and removing diff settings in xorg.conf but it seems that gdm isn't getting resolutions from xorg.conf
<Tarkus> how can i find out what video card im using?
<AgentHeX> nickrud: n/m.  it seems g++ wasn't installed.  i had g++4.2.something, and it didn't map right.
<dave81> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<astro76> etc_, supposedly gdm uses the first resolution listed on the line in xorg.conf
<nickrud> kitofhawaii, thanks
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: they could've started before...we're talking milliseconds here. kernel issues a call, the kern.log doesn't order the entries
<etc_>  Modes "800x640" is the only line in my xorg
<etc_> lemme restart though, i just did a gdm update from repo
<etc_> wait up guys :D
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: No, we are not talking milliseconds here. You are not well-informed.
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: which column are you looking at in kern.log?
 * Xenobyte waves goodbye
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: The column having the format [16.094052].
<Flynsarmy> Any australians here know how to set up the GA repository for gutsy?
<buttercups> bullgard4, like I said, 1 time stamp the other numbers refer probably to a specific location, #linux-kernel. Your "mom"comment I don't care for,thanks
<Jimnastics_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bullgard4> buttercups: In one line there are two time-stamps. Full stop. Have you ever analyzed dmesg?  --  Why do you mention '#linux-kernel'?
<buttercups> bullgard4,  [16.094052] is not a time stamp, its common sense why i referred you to #linux-kernel for a kernel.log question
<bullgard4> buttercups: What is  [16.094052] then, if it is no time-stamp?
<buttercups> bullgard4, the output of dmesg does not contain any timestamps what so ever
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to enable the GD libraries in the default LAMP installation?
<bullgard4> buttercups: Common sense has led many people in false directions. I have checked the activity in #linux-kernel. It appears to me that you have not.
<wols> apt-cache search gd |grep php
<MinusSeven> Is there a program I can run that automatically sets up fstab?
<bullgard4> buttercups: Can you prove your statement.
<nickrud> bullgard4, easy, this is not a debating society, it is a mutual help group
<wols> bullgard4: kernel.log is not dmesg
<aolaus> damn bullgard, lighten up dude
<bullgard4> nickrud: Your message is not helpful.
<buttercups> bullgard4, prove what? that dmesg does not contain time stamps?
<nickrud> bullgard4, not meant to be helpful, but informational.
<Arelis> I found that fglrx works much better than the open-source 'ati' driver here. With gaming, and 2D things. But i'm unable to turn on the desktop effects. My video card is an ATI Radeon 9600 and my operating system is Ubuntu Gutsy. Can anyone please help?
<bullgard4> buttercups: yes.
<nickrud> !xgl | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Arelis> nickrud: can't i use it with aiglx?
<wols> Arelis: I already told you: no
<nickrud> Arelis, if you install the ones from ati
<buttercups> bullgard4, do you want people to help you or would you rather question there answers?
<wols> not with fglrx
<jeremyb> their*
<Arelis> wols: Alright. Someone else told me i could, so that's why i doubted those words.
<wols> nickrud: even the new ones don't work well with aiglx apparently
<Arelis> nickrud: Is XGL safe to use, and does it play nice with games?
<SingAlong> I am planning to setup a web server with Ubuntu. My hardware config is Intel P4 2.4Ghz, 1GB ram and 40GB HDD. And the speed of the internet connection is 256kbps. Will I be able to run a decent web server and sustain a site with about 10 million hits a month?
<jeremyb> no
<wols> SingAlong: your connection speed is too low, but: #web
<jeremyb> 256k is horrible
<lwells> I am on a laptop, but do not see any batter level indicator, how do i get that??
<bullgard4> buttercups: Please prove your statement that dmesg does not contain timestamps.
<nickrud> Arelis, yes to the former, and no knowledge of the latter
<wols> bullgard4: how about running "dmesg"
 * jeremyb smells bullgard4 and buttercups running in a circle...
<SingAlong> jeremyb.... Atleast 1 million hits a month?
<nickrud> wols, I kept it for about 2 hours, but I thought it was just me
<egs_> i'm having difficulty getting my logitech webcam to work, has anyone here made a logitech quickcam notebook pro work on ubuntu?
<buttercups> bullgard4, prove it to you? It simply does not contain timestamps
<jeremyb> SingAlong: hits a month is really irrelevant.  and this is the wrong channel as wols said
<wols> nickrud: recently (mnmeonica) had a big problem with XGL. prevented his X from working at all btw
<wols> and IIRC XGL and games don't mix at all. either/or, not both
<wols> egs_: check what usb chip it uses, google for it and you will know
<SingAlong> jeremyb: ?? which channel is dedicated to ubuntu server edition on freenode?
<suttin> I cant seem to get my graphics worked out. I have an x800 card with my drivers installed, but i cant go past an 800x600 resolution. The restricted drivers are checked, but they say they aren't in use, anyone know whats going on?
<bullgard4> buttercups: Tell me what the information content of  [16.094052] is.
<gordonjcp> buttercups: I can see timestamps in dmesg
<jeremyb> SingAlong: it has nothing to do with ubuntu... wols suggested #web
<wols> SingAlong: it's no ubuntu support question, hence why no ubuntu channel is on topic for your question. I told you: #ewb
<buttercups> bullgard4, kern.log does , dmesg does not include them in the output
<wols> SingAlong: but as jeremyb already said: hits are irrelevant and 256k is always too low for any serious webhosting
<SingAlong> ok sorry guys.....
<jeremyb> hits are relevant but hits per month aren't really
<gordonjcp> buttercups: I just typed dmesg and I can clearly see timestamps
<jeremyb> sigh
<jeremyb> i was typing...
<wols> gordonjcp: /bin/dmesg ?
<Gluesticky> Is there some default root password when I first install ubuntu?
<egs_> ok, how do i disable the "X has joined #ubuntu" and "X has quit" messages in xchat?
<gordonjcp> wols: yes
<wols> Gluesticky: no, there is no root password at all
<Gluesticky> er ok
<Hyper_Mam> hiho, I have a problem:  I just changed from Xubuntu to Ubuntu and I don't get the window decorations in Compiz anymore. I can't resize windows, I can't move them.... any suggestion?
<nickrud> buttercups, bullgard4 this may not be definitive, but http://kerneltrap.org/node/8375
<gordonjcp> !sudo | Gluesticky
<ubotu> Gluesticky: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_gpg_> helo
<egs_> Hyper_Mam: you need to apt-get update, then probably switch to a specific graphics driver from the card vendor (e.g. ati).
<_gpg_> when i run Assaultcube the characterSet isnt readable can any one help me to change it please ?
<Hyper_Mam> egs_: nothing with the driver... cube and all the other stuff works
<suttin> I cant seem to get my graphics worked out. I have an x800 card with my drivers installed, but i cant go past an 800x600 resolution. The restricted drivers are checked, but they say they aren't in use, anyone know whats going on?
<Hyper_Mam> egs_: just not the window decorations
<speck> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on my friends self-made computer. When he loads the CD it goes to a initramfs prompt. I googled this extensively and could find no solutions -- can anyone here provide insight? Thanks!
<egs_> Hyper_Mam: ok, I see, no idea then.
<wols> suttin: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> wols, I had no problems with xgl, but dropped fglrx for suspend with the new kernel.
<aceedevill> hey, i'm completely new to this, i have downloaded the iso and burned it to a cd, but is this just an installer or will it run live aswell?
<suttin> wols: you want me to paste it?
<egs_> aceedevil: it's both.
<wols> aceedevill: will run live as well
<nickrud> aceedevill, if you got the 'desktop' cd, it's live and an installer
<aceedevill> is there a menu i have to choose from?
<egs_> anyone using xchat here?
<Hyper_Mam> egs_: same here... that's why I thought I'd ask in here
<wols> speck: tell us the error(s)
<FluxD> If I install kubuntu-desktop, will it give me an option in the login screen to choose?
<wols> FluxD: yes, kdm
<FluxD> egs_: yes
<aceedevill> oh, and does anyone know the boot screen key for an hp
<speck> wols: Are the errors in a log? There were no errors on the screen along with the initramfs prompt.
<nickrud> FluxD, it'll be under the options button, look at sessions there
<wols> speck: there was an error on screen
<FluxD> wols: I mean all I do is install it and I can logout and login and switch to the KDE internface?
<egs_> how can I suppress the "X has joined #ubuntu" announcements in xchat?
<dave81> !acounts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acounts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> egs_: #xchat
<dave81> !accounts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accounts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speck> wols: OK, I will try to go through the process again and I will report what the error is. Will you be around for the next hour or so and is it OK if I PM you?
<nickrud> egs_, right click the #ubuntu on the left, and tell it to stop
<FluxD> egs_: what nickrud sai :p
<egs_> nickrud: awesome, thank you!
<suttin> wols: here you go Driver          "kbd"
<suttin>         Driver          "mouse"
<suttin>         Driver          "fglrx"
<suttin>         Driver          "ati"
<Gluesticky> this is very weird
<wols> suttin: you have ati and fglrx set up? your xorg.conf is broken
<FluxD> !paste | suttin
<ubotu> suttin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols> suttin: and you are an *unspeakable* for pasting in here
<suttin> sorry fluxd, i forgot
<aceedevill> oh, and does anyone know the boot screen key for an hp
<wols> aceedevill: #hardware
<aceedevill> thanks
<suttin> wols: what should i do?
<wols> you should not paste in here
<jeremyb> wols: i sent him back here now that he's asking about machine endurance/uptime/etc. :)
<suttin> wols: other than that :(
<Ce_mOeTz> hy
<egs_> is there a forum for video or for webcams?
<egs_> channel i mean
<wols> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<egs_> thanks!
<drafael> hey, does anyone have any idea how I can get sed to only replace a string if it the next or previous character is not ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ_0123456789?
<jeremyb> wols: and he /quit... welp don't think we would have gotten him thinking straight anyway :-/
<aceedevill> they aren't giving me anything
<aceedevill> :\
<egs_> drafael: sed s/[^A-Z0-9_]string[^A-Z0-9_]/replacement/
<Johnson> hey i need some help setting up my monitors
<drafael> thanks, I'll try that
<drafael> :)
<Flynsarmy> I heard there was a way to get VPNC in the network drop down list in the taskbar. Does anyone know how?
<Johnson> i attached a monitor to my laptop via vga, then it found the monitor and displayed the same desktop on both screens. i changed the settigns it said i needed to log out, the computer stalled and restarted in low graphics mode and my resolution right now is quit bad
<suttin> wols: do you have any ideas?
<Johnson> can anyone help
<Johnson> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ricanelite> anyone use Compiz-Fuzion?
<ricanelite> Fusion*
<wols> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<drafael> egs_: thank you, that helps greatly
<egs_> drafael: no problem
<kitofhawaii> ricanelite: i use fusion, but if you need help #compiz-fusion's available :)
<aceedevill> thanks for your help guys
<aceedevill> bye
<Jimnastics_> why is there no need for an antivirus in linux?
<Jimnastics_> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Jimnastics_> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nickrud> Jimnastics_, because so few people use linux the virii writers don't waste their time
<speck> wols: Don't mean to pester, but I'm still wondering how much longer you'll be available to follow up on my initramfs question, and whether it is OK to PM you. Thanks!
<ricanelite> you use which version kito?
<Jimnastics_> nickrud is that the only reason?
<nickrud> Jimnastics_, no, see the link above. But social engineering could get onto some machines, but it's not productive
<aolaus> I'm a complete noob in this area
<aolaus> but wouldn't the various kernels retard the growth of any virus?
<aolaus> windows is a monoculture
<wols> albech: viruses haee nothing to do with kernels at all
<Johnson> hey can anyone help me set up two monitors
<Johnson> its kind of working write now except i cant fully drag application into one monitor,m and i also cnat switch which one is default
<jeremyb> right*
<kitofhawaii> nickrud: social engineering's one of the most effective ways of getting access...:) hence why two-factor authentication's such a rage
<ricanelite> how can i update compiz to 6.0? currently using 5.0
<nickrud> kitofhawaii, I just thank god that thunderbird & evolution don't run things
<wols> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<wols> Rockj: there is no versin 6.0 of it
<wols> ricanelite: ^^
<kitofhawaii> nickrud: oye...naw, novell makes enough problems of their own without help from virii :)
<nickrud> kitofhawaii, and I used to have the utmost respect for miguel ;(
<tarelerulz> How would you get it so ubuntu 7.10   showed all what it was doing .  The one that has penguin  on top and show all the all the things what would being done on boot
<blues> hello
<blues> I have problem with screensaver in recent ubuntu
<blues> it causes X crash when trying to enter screensaver settings
<nickrud> tarelerulz, you'd have to set up your framebuffer with a logo; to just see the text fly by remove quiet splash vga=xxx from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kitofhawaii> nickrud: last time novell released a finished product was netware 5.1. ever since then, you never have any idea what they're going to release. going through netware 6.0 and 6.5, i still have nightmares about consoleone
<blues> is it known bug?
<nickrud> kitofhawaii, ah, that part of novell. I remember using it in the 80's (no sneakernet!) but don't know enough to have any opinion
<tarelerulz> Well,  Nickrud , I ill have to do that. Thanks for the help. It is not something that needs to be done to my system. I just have all ways liked how it looked.  I had it on all my other Linux systems
<ricanelite> well i meant 0.6
<ricanelite> compiz-fusion 0.6.0
<nickrud> tarelerulz, yeah, it does look nice. Had it set up when I really used the console, the extra real estate was really nice
<zimon> ricanelite, what ubuntu-version are you using?
<ricanelite> 7.10 Gusty
<romantik> hello
<ricanelite> hey roman
<romantik> is there any SanDisk Sansa e200 Series channel on irc anywhere?
<tarelerulz> Nickrud when I started out on Linux on the Xbox and other computer  it was one of  the things that made it different .  Windows just showed a bar  and did not tell you anything .
<romantik> i need some help
<zimon> ricanelite, so you should have 0.6.0 already .. if not, do an upgrade
<ricanelite> ok
<ricanelite> thanks
<welp> jeremyb, i was never ill.
<ricanelite> how do i kill a program or window like the "About Me" I cannot close it
<ricanelite> how can I kill that Window
<ricanelite> without restarting x?
<romantik> i have filled two tags for my mp3s (the Artist and the Song Name) but those files are displayed in the form of somename.mp3 and not as  Artist - Song Name
<Ax-Ax> how can i check free space on my partitions in cli?
<nickrud> ricanelite, alt-f2 : xkill , click the window
<romantik> I have SanDisk Sansa e260 mp3 player
<romantik> please help
<ec34534> Ax-Ax: df -h
<Ax-Ax> ok
<duudii> who mentioned my name?
<kitofhawaii> ricanelite: "sudo killall processname" or "sudo kill processid" which you can get from system monitor
<romantik> duudii, help
<romantik> I have SanDisk Sansa e260 mp3 player
<romantik> i have filled two tags for my mp3s (the Artist and the Song Name) but those files are displayed in the form of somename.mp3 and not as  Artist - Song Name
<romantik> what can i do that my mp3 pšlayer will display my mp3s in the form of, for example, Linkin Park - In the End      (and not as linkin_park.mp3)
<romantik> ???
<romantik> anyone, help
<romantik> please
<kitofhawaii> romantik: you check your sansa user guide?
<romantik> yes
<romantik> there's no help on my problem
<aolaus> how did yo ufill those tags?
<romantik> there's also no help on my problem in any forums
<romantik> i have filled these tags with EasyTAG
<kitofhawaii> romantik: i dunno, i have a zune. it works. :)
<ricanelite> with any game i run like Nexuiz I should turn off 3d desktop effects?
<romantik> is it for linux?
<aolaus> yeah.. probably something with the easytag program
<romantik> i have Ubuntu 7.10
<aolaus> if this program is supposed to name all your files
<aolaus> and you didn't configure it the way you wanted
<IRCMonkey> If VLC does not play 'FLV' files what codecs am I missing??
<aolaus> I am guessing that this is the result
<kitofhawaii> ricanelite: yes...alt-f2 "metacity --replace" in gnome, and then alt-f2 "compiz --replace" to get it back after playing your game
<Hyper_Mam> hiho, where can I change the default image viewer? when I right-click and select "open with" it works but I can't assign another default
<aolaus> try to see if easytag has an alternate way of naming files
<romantik> aolaus, what do you mean by 'alternate'?
<kitofhawaii> ricanelite: assuming you're using gnome...i think it's "kde-window-manager --replace" for kde...but i don't run it
<aolaus> um well
<aolaus> some programs let you specify
<sjovan> Hyper_Mam: properties of the file-type you want to change default
<aolaus> exactly how you want the filename to appear
<aolaus> which sounds like what you're looking for
<aolaus> for example, streamripper
<romantik> aolaus, aha
<aolaus> lets you format the filename
<Hyper_Mam> sjovan: how do you do that?
<aolaus> any way you want
<aolaus> but I don't know how this easytag thing works
<romantik> aolaus, is streamripper for Ubuntu?
<aolaus> sure
<ricanelite> im using Gnome
<aolaus> sudo apt-get install streamripper
<romantik> aolaus, and for GNOME?
<vladtzu> Is it at all common for pidgin and firefox to crash on 7.10 ?
<sjovan>  Hyper_Mam: right-click --> properties maby?
<aolaus> but.. streamripper is a program to save internet streams to hard disk
<aolaus> it is not an mp3 labeling program lol
<sjovan> vladtzu: NO!
<kitofhawaii> ricanelite: then alt-f2 "metacity --replace" kills compiz.  alt-f2 "compiz --replace" brings it back
<romantik> aolaus, i've tried amarok but this did not found my device once it was plugged in
<aolaus> I've never used amarok
<kitofhawaii> ricanelite: (play game in between the commands)
<vladtzu> sjovan:  I didn't imagine.  Both of them have been crashing on me on occasion, and I really have no clue why.  With firefox, the flash plugin caused it the most, so I got rid of it, but I have no clue why pidgin is.
<Hyper_Mam> sjovan: that's not so obvious...I did right-click --> open with     --> and in xfce, kde, windows you'll get an option to assign the new open with program as default
<aolaus> try googling sansa e260 amarok
<romantik> aolaus, i want to have a good mp3 labeling program that works on Ubuntu and GNOME
<aolaus> maybe you'll find a solution
<aolaus> you burn mp3s from cd or something?
<romantik> aolaus, i have tried amarok... it did not recognised my device at all
<aolaus> why not just name the files yourself?
<egs_> romantik: easytag is decent
<romantik> egs_, yes but then the Artist and Song Name are not displayed in the mp3 player
<romantik> egs_, only the filename is displayed, which is not my preference
<sjovan> vladtzu: how does opera work then? if it workes then problem solved, cause it's much bether then firefox :D try out finch. it's a text-based pidgen. you can screen it and use it remotely like i'm doing now
<egs_> easytag should be able to extract those names and set them in ID3v2 tags.
<egs_> I have used it many times to do precisely that.
<romantik> aolaus, it does
<ricanelite> wow thats for that tip kitofhawaii
<romantik> egs_, it's just that sansa e260 does not, somehow, recognize those two tags
<ec34534> romantik: are you aware that there are two types of id3 tags, id3 v1 and id3 v2? maybe the sandisk player supports only one type and cannot read the other.
<kitofhawaii> ricanelite: yw
<sjovan> vladtzu: maby #pidgin can tell you seomthing about your problem... do you have any errors with firefox or?
<lonejack> I need an advice regarding linux installation, should somebody telle me if ubuntu is a valid choice to do a web server, has somebody adopted VNC
<Johnson> hey can anyone help set up dual monitors
<romantik> ec34534, i am aware of that
<ec34534> romantik: so can you check which id3 tag type you have set with easytag?
<egs_> I suspect your player expects ID3 version 2 tags, and you have version 1 tags attached.
<ricanelite> is there a site where they have tips and shortcuts like using commands, terminal help
<romantik> i don't know how to retrieve that particular info
<vladtzu> sjovan: No errors, flash in particular just made it lock up from time to time.  I got rid of the flash plugin, but it still does on occasion.  PIdgin never gives any error message just locks up completely at random every now and again.  I'll check out #pidgin.  I wouldn't mind switching either one, so I probably will, I was just worried about them being symptoms of something else.
<sjovan> Hyper_Mam: it's bloody obvious when i say properties of the file-type ypu want to change.... anyways, a thanks would be nice
<Johnson> im trying to make my vga monitor become the primiary monitor instead of my laptop
<romantik> because EasyTAG is poor in displaying the info of tha tag it was created
<Johnson> i change it in settings it says i must log out, and it screws up without fail everytime and my laptop is primary monitor
<romantik> it does the job but it's kinda poor
<vladtzu> sjovan:  The only thing suspect I can think of with my setup is that my hard drives are listed as sda and sdb in /dev even though neither one is scsi
<ec34534> romantik: i don't use easytag at all. my choice is the command line tool id3v2 (which can set either tag type)
<egs_> romantik: esaytag > Settings > Preferences > ID3 Tag Settings
<vladtzu> I have no clue what that would have to do with it though lol
<egs_> romantik: make sure v2 AND v1 are both checked.
<ec34534> romantik: alright, listen to egs_
<Johnson> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<romantik> egs_, i don't have that menu choice ID3 Tag Settings
<Johnson> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sjovan> vladtzu: that's just the way it is on ubuntu. it supos to be that way
<sjovan> supose*
<egs_> romantik: easytag > Help > About - what's the versoin of easytag?
<jxxt> ricanelite, Yes there is I am away from my home country at the moment so I cannot remember them but start with the ubuntu links
<drafael> I've had some luck with "echo antigens gen | sed "s/[^A-Za-z0-9_]gen[^A-Za-z0-9_]/replace/g" (as an example) - it doesn't pick up antigens (hooray!). how would I make it pick up gens though? thanks
<sjovan>  vladtzu: so it's almost a fresh install? maby sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade could help you out. <---that's a big maby
<ricanelite> ok
<ricanelite> i do some searching around thanks
<romantik> egs_, the version of easyTAG is 2.1.2
<romantik> by me
<egs_> romantik: look more carefully, it's a tab labelled "ID3 Tag Settings"
<romantik> egs_, aha!
<vladtzu> sjovan:  Yeah, only about 4 days, but I've ran the update each day.   I guess it could be the two programs are my most resource intensive applications.  I have plenty of ram and cpu power, but I overheat sometimes.  Still it seems like if they were causing hardware problems, the whole system would crash eh?
<romantik> egs_, found it
<romantik> now what?
<egs_> romantik: check automatically convert old v2 versions
<egs_> romantik: check write ID2v2 tag
<egs_> romantik: check write ID3v1 tag
<romantik> egs_, it is
<romantik> egs_, i think i know what the problem is
<egs_> romantik: all three are checked
<egs_> romantik: what's the problem?
<romantik> egs_, i have read in some forum that sansa e260 cannot handle ID3v2.4 but only ID3v2.3
<egs_> romantik: excellent, then uncheck "automatically convert old versions" and select "v2.3" instead of "v2.4"
<romantik> egs_, i'll test all settings
<romantik> egs_, i'll test all combinations of the settings
<romantik> egs_, it'll last a long time but i'll do it
<egs_> romantik: great, happy listening.
<romantik> thank you
<romantik> thank you all
<romantik> be well
<romantik> ;)
<romantik> bye
<ec34534> romantik: that's what happens if a format isn't standardized well
<romantik> yeah :)
<romantik> egs_, thanks
<romantik> bye
<MZM> I have problem with 7.10 - install hangs at 9X% on "detecting hardware" (Athlon XP CPU w nForce2 mb)
<Webspot> Hi. I have two sound cards and I'd like to make one of them the default. How do I do this? Everytime I start my computer it's a 50/50 chance what soundcard will be selected as the default.
<grindcore> hi , who can help me with this please :
<grindcore> Failed to run users-admin as user root.
<grindcore> The underlying authorisation mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Webspot> grindcore: The user account you're trying to use doesn't have permission to open the users admin box.
<grindcore> Webspot - i was trying something and i turn off all pemisions of my account :( can u help me please ?
<ompaul> grindcore, click on system administration users and groups ... use your own password
<amrnet> hi i installed window after installing ubuntu is there a way to fix grub from the livecd?
<ec34534> grindcore: a user needs to be in the group "admin" to run sudo
<grindcore> ompaul this message is from exactly of this users and groups - i cannot run this tool and setup everything back
<ompaul> grindcore, trying things with your main account is not a great idea if this is what you have done - the fastest surest way to sort it out is with a livecd - got one to hand?
<amrnet> i know that was a frequently asked question but i forgot how to do it a link to a doc will e great. How to reinstall grub
<ec34534> grindcore: if you removed yourself from the "admin" group, you can only fix this from a live cd or by booting with init=/bin/bash
<cihan253> hello I need to give command "sudo modprobe uinput" everytime when I boot linux. is there any simple way to do it?
<cihan253> I mean adding somewhere so it would be given
<grindcore> ec34534 and how to do it with live cd ?
<egs_>  how can i use pidgin to connect to this irc channel?
<sjovan>  grindcore: why have you made a user with that name? isen't it enough with your user, root and maby a guest account?
<ompaul> !root | sjoerd
<ubotu> sjoerd: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sjoerd> ompaul: humm?
<ompaul> guest accounts are bad ;-) and there is no access to root - as our friend has discovered
<grindcore> i just need to fix it as quick as possible because i need to burn one dvd and go out
<neus> Hey guys, how can I use an unsafe password for my account? passwd keeps complaining my password is too simpe.
<ec34534> grindcore: in either case it will be some command line work
<amrnet> !fix MBR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix mbr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<egs_> grindcore: what's your password? :-)
<ompaul> grindcore, got your live cd - reboot come back and we can talk you though it easy enough
<egs_> grindcore: wait wait, let me guess... can't be too hard.
<sjovan>  ompaul: blah... i have su on my ubuntu
<sjovan> so a root account can exist
<ec34534> sjovan: well that's your problem
<grindcore> ompaul - i have live cd
<kitofhawaii> root definitely exists...just made inconvenient by ubuntu
<sjovan> ec34534: no it's nice to have, so you don't have t sudo every time you want to do something
<ompaul> sjovan, ya, but that is not way we do it - what you do in the privacy of your own command line is your call
<ompaul> grindcore, reboot with it and come back and join us
<egs_> ompaul: ok, sorry about the joke.
<nyoro> Hi, what is the difference between the nv and the nvidia driver?
<ompaul> egs_, as someone said you know now ;-)
<grindcore> ompaul - and what i need to select - recovery ?
<jw> hi. did anyone install ubuntu on hp 6720s?
<ec34534> sjovan: even without a password set for the root accout you can have a permanent root shell
<ompaul> grindcore, no just reboot with the live cd and when you get your desktop join us
<grindcore> ompaul - ok :)
<egs_> when I use pidgin to connect to this channel, it requires a password. where do i get that password?
<sjovan>  ec34534: huh?
<wols> nyoro: nvidia one is clsoed sourec and does 3D
<ompaul> egs_, there is no password
<ec34534> sjovan: i guess you never read the sudo manpage
<drafael> any suggestions on using sed to find and replace something like "gen" but not "antigen5" without removing characters either side of "gen" using sed?
<nyoro> wols: ok
<sjovan> ec34534: nope, i never did :) maby it's time i do it
<ec34534> sjovan: otherwise you'd know the -s option
<ompaul> !rootsudo | sjovan (strongly suggest you read the web page here -  it tells you lots and lots)
<ubotu> sjovan (strongly suggest you read the web page here -  it tells you lots and lots): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<differentreality> is there an option for unrar command so that after a successfull unrar of rar parts, the rars are deleted ?
<egs_> then I guess I'm having difficulty connecting here through pidgin.
<sjovan> ec34534: aaaa... stay root he? but any ways... nice to have a root, what if your account gets damaged for some strange reason?
<nyoro> I've enabled the proprietary driver in restricted drivers settings. However whenever i try to set the driver to nvidia in screens and graphics it jumps back to the vesa driver upon logout. What do I need to do? My card is a 8800 GTS. I've seen the pages from obuto, it didnt help.
<Ihatefeckingcd> Hi, is there a simple whay to install ubuntu without a disc? Either cd or dvd? Obviously, I do have the disc image :-)
<drafael> differentreality: you could make a simple script and mark executable + put it in libraries
<kitofhawaii> differentreality: not according to the man page, but that's not surprising (i doubt the function to delete the rar would be built into unrar, what would happen if the unrar failed?)
<ec34534> sjovan: in that case you can always boot with init=/bin/bash on the kernel command line and fix it
<ompaul> !install | Ihatefeckingcd (you got a working cd seems like a waste)
<ubotu> Ihatefeckingcd (you got a working cd seems like a waste): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zimon> drafael, mh .. you could filter antigen5 before replacing gen ..
<grindcore> ompaul so I'm here again :)
<grindcore> ompaul - what i need to do now ?
<sjovan> ec34534: how can you fix any thing if your account is damaged?
<differentreality> kitofhawaii, no there would be some checking, the deleting would only occur if unrar was successful
<ec34534> sjovan: init=/bin/bash on the kernel command line will give you a root shell after boot
<drafael> zimon, it's for a script I'm making - it's going through C code and replacing variables which I can then redeclare, mainly to prove a point :)
<vladtzu> If I download a package from the gutsy repo, like opera, will it still get updated during system updates?
<ompaul> grindcore, applications accessories terminal - in there do sudo -i
<differentreality> drafael, it's just that i'm not so familiar with linux yet... that's why i'm askig if there is already anoption
<Shearer> hi
<egsegsegs> test
<ec34534> sjovan: the kernel starts a shell instead of the /sbin/init binary
<Ihatefeckingcd> ompaul - alas I have the downloaded iso but no cd to burn it on. It's sunday here - in the middle of nowhere and not a cd shop in site :-)
<ec34534> egsegsegs: ...failed :)
<sjovan> ec34534: like you loose all your priv. for some strange reason...
<sjovan> ec34534: pluss the colors in the terminal is so nice when you su  :D
<grindcore> ompaul - yes and i've put my password :) whats next :)
<egs_> thanks all, i got pidgin to work.
<drafael> differentreality: if you attach " && rm file.rar" to the end of your command it'll remove it anyway if unrar completes successfully
<egs_> ec34534, you too!
<Ihatefeckingcd> but ubotu - the only bot I actually like - comes to the rescue ;-)
<ompaul> grindcore, type this:  fdisk -l     (that is a lower case L)
<drafael> differentreality: that's why I suggested a script something like "#!/bin/bash<newline>unrar -options $1 && rm $1"
<Shearer> is not good to install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu?
<ompaul> grindcore, have you many partitions with the word "linux" against them ?
<differentreality> drafael, the thing is that i have rar files in parts... when i unrar file1.part1.rar  it automatically goes to the next part ..
<riotosaurus> dont they need to prefix fdisk -l with sudo?
 * riotosaurus shuts up
<differentreality> sto my input to unrar is only part1.rar
<ompaul> riotosaurus, not the way I have em doing it
<josh__> SUP!
<differentreality> but i want to delete all parts used.
<zimon> drafael, well .. you need some special characters (like whitespace) around the "gen"s you want to replace .. otherwise you can't express that in a regular expression
<riotosaurus> ompaul: i should have known. :p
<ompaul> !enter | differentreality
<ubotu> differentreality: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<josh__> Well, get a bigger hammer
<Jimnastics_> How can I solve this error? XIO: fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0
<ompaul> !offtopic | josh__
<ubotu> josh__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zimon> drafael, maybe you should use perl :-)
<drafael> zimon, drat... I was hoping I could avoid forcing a non-cramped coding style :[
<drafael> zimon, haha, I'm starting early on C because I probably need to know it at uni next year for engineering
<intrepidlytrite> Hey, I've got a webcam question, anyone here familiar with that area?
<kitofhawaii> drafael: relish it.  when i went to engineering school i got stuck with fortran
<ompaul> !webcam | intrepidlytrite
<ubotu> intrepidlytrite: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jimnastics_> ?
<drafael> differentreality: well, If I were you I'd make a couple of dummy parted rar files and play around with a script until you get something that works
<drafael> kitofhawaii: am I very ignorant in not knowing what that is x_x lol
<egs_> intrepidlytrite: i've been trying to get my webcam to work as well
<differentreality> :)
<grindcore> h
<kitofhawaii> drafael: uhm...great...now i feel old :) thanks :)
<drafael> differentreality: for scripting, I found this a great place to start: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html - you won't need anything too complicated anyway
<intrepidlytrite> thanks for the triggers, but I've been through all these...the thing is, my cam is supported, dmesg says it's initialized ok...but screens in all apps are black
<zimon> kitofhawaii, fortran is still learned by engineers ... never heard of anyone learning c.
<differentreality> drafael, tnx a lot :D i'm goint to check it out now!
<drafael> kitofhawaii: haha sorry :P I'll learn
<drafael> differentreality: np, hopefully you get a solution easily enough ^^
<kitofhawaii> zimon: thank you...now i feel better :) now what about my vax/vms assembly classes?
<egs_> <intrepidlytrite> what kind of cam?
<ychat> hitane, I upgraded to 7.10 and everytime I boot, boot process stops with some error. I have to add /usr/bin to the path and ctrl-D to continue the booting... how can I avoid this? I have already put export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin in /root/.bashrc but no change.
<grindcore> ompaul - can we continue ?
<ompaul> grindcore, have you many partitions with the word "linux" against them ?
<drafael> zimon: I'm guessing mostly on what friends etc say, and I used C for some demo a uni did - anyway, can't harm me haha
<zimon> kitofhawaii, well, i'm not going to be an engineer, but i know they learn fortran and java at my university :-)
<ompaul> grindcore, I asked you to do something and then report the result
<grindcore> i have just one ext3 partition and then another one on vfat
<egs_> intrepidlytrite, what kind of cam do you have? what's the name you see when you do "lsusb" and look at the device descriptor?
<ricanelite> can i run amarok on gnome?
<ompaul> grindcore, so that ext3 partition what is it called
<velko> intrepidlytrite, you need also a driver for the device to work
<differentreality> one more thing, if unrar is successful don't i get $? equal to zero ?
<ompaul> ricanelite, yes
<drafael> kitofhawaii: do you really have to type in allcaps -_-;;
<ricanelite> do i need to also install amarok engines?
<intrepidlytrite> egs, it's a microdia, in the list of supported cams for skype that's in the ubuntu wiki, it is marked as working
<ec34534> differentreality: if unrar uses reasonable exit codes, yes
<kitofhawaii> drafael: *scratches head* in VAX? yes. my VAX professor emailed us in all caps. paragraphs of it
<grindcore> ompal my ext3 partition is called filesystem in computer look
<intrepidlytrite> velko, my dmesg output tells me it's been initialized, using a certain driver...shouldn't that be enough?
<aladdinsane> i have a problem: I would like to have a program with which i could watch real media rtsp streams, I right now use Helix/real player cause thats the only one i have found that allows me to fast forward in the video(mplayer doesn't). But the problem with helix is that i cant chose Alsa and therefore it seems to "lock" the sounddriver to it self, which is not the case with mplayer. so if anyone know how i can get helix to work with Alsa i wo
<drafael> kitofhawaii: "/kills self" - If if have to I'll probably just make myself an allcaps conversion script lol
<ompaul> grindcore, type this:  fdisk -l     (that is a lower case L)   -- I want that result
<egs_> intrepidlytrite, which video driver are you using? uvcvideo?
<drafael> differentreality: $1 is the first argument, e.g if you typed scriptname -x, $1=-x
<velko> intrepidlytrite, i was able to see my webcam trough "sudo lsusb" and in dmesg but wasn't able to use it until i loaded the kernel module "gspca" (it's a logitech webcam)
<egs_> velko: having trouble with a logitech webcam here. how did you load gspca? every time i plug in, uvcvideo gets loaded.
<kitofhawaii> drafael: nah...actually VAX assembly language was a higher level programming language than C++..i never got over programming machine code using something that looked like basic
<grindcore> ompaul - doesnt show anything :(
<differentreality> drafael, yes i know $1 :) (one of the little things i do know..) the thing is how I will be able to check if unrar was successful..
<MZM> differentreality: $?
<intrepidlytrite> egs, how do I find that out again?
<ec34534> ompaul: i cannot answer your query, i am not registered at the moment
<egs_> "lsusb"
<egs_> oops, "lsmod"
<differentreality> i type $? press enter and get the msg bash: 0: command not found
<ec34534> differentreality: echo $?
<velko> egs_, i either use the precompiled gscpa modules for my current kernel or the gspca sources (and compile them against the kernel with module-assistent)
<ompaul> grindcore, you are not doing it right, Q1 have you a terminal open? Q2 did you type sudo -i in it Q3 fdisk -l      << where that l is lower case)
<ompaul> ec34534, try it I am open to messages from anyone
<drafael> differentreality: && should mean "only do the next statement if the previous was successful" although someone correct me very fast if I'm wrong here
<differentreality> right :))) ( i get though 127 !! )
<differentreality> hahaha
<intrepidlytrite> egs, I've got two loaded, one is the gspca and the other the sn9c102
<MZM> differentreality: $? is exit code of last command. Try "echo $?"
<egs_> velko, i have gspca compiled and installed. but when I plug the cam in, it loads uvcvideo instead
<differentreality> drafael,  i hope you are not cause i'm gonna try do this script really soon :P
<drafael> differentreality: for the love of love, test it first x_x
<velko> egs_, strange. on my machine uvcvideo is not loaded at all
<differentreality> MZM, no that doesnt work.. echo $? does work... it's just weird that i get 127 instead of 0 since the unrar was successful...
<differentreality> drafael, i will :)
<grindcore> ompaul - i've done everything how u said and now i tried again - doesnt show nothing
<velko> egs_, gscpa uses videodev, v4l2_common and v4l1_compat
<ompaul> grindcore, it has to - thats the law
<MZM> differentreality: try this: "nonexistingcommand" enter "echo $?" enter "echo $?" enter
<riotosaurus> *cough*prefix with sudo*cough*
<drafael> kitofhawaii: well, I like what little C I know so far anyway, whatever the future may bring - it seems pretty easy to understand, and there are no .'s which I despise -_-;;
<drafael> kitofhawaii: or random capitalization
<ompaul> grindcore, so one quick question, what does it say in that terminal, what are the words on each side of they    @
<egs_> velko, which logitech cam do you have ? mine is a logitech quickcam notebook pro.
<ompaul> s/they/the
<differentreality> yeah.. that works fine.. i get 127 and then 0
<kblin> hi folks
<differentreality> hmm..
<differentreality> let me try it with unrar one more time
<velko> egs_, did you tried to blacklist uvcvideo in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local?
<riotosaurus> oh. root terminal. <reshuts up>
<egs_> velko, didn't know about that, let me try it...
<MZM> differentreality: look for bash built-in exit codes. IIRC 127 was command not found...
<zimon> drafael, c is fun .. but you should get used to segfaults, once you're playing around with pointers
<differentreality> one more thing..  i've got some filenames that contain space ...
<kitofhawaii> drafael: well just one suggestion. comment. when in doubt comment. over comment. or else you'll lose your hair debugging
<wols> differentreality:  "\ "
<drafael> zimon: I'm still in VERY early stages lol, but okay :D
<raj> Hi
<velko> egs_, the format is "blacklist uvcvideo". by the way i have blacklisted "snd_usb_audio"
<Manny> hi
<raj> hi manny
<Manny> I use the gutsy+gusty-updates repository
<differentreality> wols,  tnx tnx tnx :)
<Manny> gutsy-updates provided a libqt4 update: 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1
<grindcore> ompaul grindcore@hp:~$
<Manny> now, trying to install qt4-dev-tools yields "  qt4-dev-tools: Depends: libqt4-core (= 4.3.2-0ubuntu3) but 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<Manny> "
<drafael> kitofhawaii: haha, ok - that script I was trying to get a working sed expression for replaces my terrible variable names throughout the script if I comment them in when I declare them, which I prefer doing
<velko> egs_, my model is some sort of quickcam also. but can't remember which exactly
<kblin> I've got a little problem with name resolution on my local network. My local network is called "dragon.local", my resolv.conf says "search dragon.local" if I do a "getent hosts cookiebox", that resolves to cookiebox.dragon.local correctly
<SiRMenelikCS> alguna alma caritativa me puede ayudar es la primera vez que me contecto con ubuntu y ni idea
<drafael> kitofhawaii: it works, but I wanted to make sure it didn't do partial replaces of other strings
<grindcore> ompaul - now i have 138s lag :(
<ompaul> grindcore, you have not rebooted the Live CD
<ultrazauberer> hi
<Manny> google doesn't return any results, so either no Qt developer is using gutsy-updates (yet), or I'm doing something wrong, or developers re-compile their packages when something is broken
<kblin> however if I do a getent hosts cookiebox.dragon.local, I don't get the hostname resolved
<raj> E325: ATTENTION
<raj> Found a swap file by the name "/etc/apt/.sources.list.swp"
<raj>           owned by: root   dated: Sun Nov 25 20:40:09 2007
<raj>          file name: /etc/apt/sources.list
<raj>           modified: YES
<raj>          user name: root   host name: Raj-laptop
<raj>         process ID: 6901
<raj> While opening file "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<egs_> velko, lsusb says "046d:08c3" for mine, what's yours? (trying blacklisting now)
<kuse>  I use a dualhead setup with intel-driver and my problem is that the signal to my projector disappears after a couple of minutes after X has started and I have to restart X to get it back, anyone knows what can cause that?
<ultrazauberer> can anyone say how can i change the resolution in the console? i think i have now 640x480 but i want to use 1280x800 (if it possible) or 1024x768
<ompaul> raj, I'll remove the mute in a min or so when I am sure there is no buffer left
<wols> ultrazauberer: kernel parameter vga=
<grindcore> ompaul - for sure - i will put the live cd in and when will boot from it - i will select which option ?
<yanyujie> HI
<ompaul> grindcore, you let it boot naturally
<drafael> differentreality: did you get it to work?
<toli__> Is there a way to import PST file in 1 of the mail client progs ?
<ompaul> !paste | raj
<velko> egs_, either 046d:08ad or  046d:c046 (i have webcam and mouse from logitech and cannot tell which is which because lsusb shows both of them as "Logitech, Inc.")
<ricanelite> just installed amarok and it is running very slow
<grindcore> ompaul - so just put the cd and leave boot onself ?
<raj> Found a swap file by the name "/etc/apt/.sources.list.swp"
<ompaul> grindcore, yes
<grapfe> can somebody help with installing an analog tv tuner?
<ubotu> raj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ec34534> grindcore: make sure the bios is set to boot from cd first
<egs_> velko, thanks, gspca isn't working for me -- no device.
<eastbay> test
<raj> hi ubotu
<velko> egs_, is your model listed here? http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<differentreality> drafael,  sorry give me a min
<egs_> velko: Yes, bridge is spca525a, driver is linux-UVC. Does that mean I should be using uvcvideo?
<velko> egs_, it looks like that, yes
<burepe> I have a messed up drive. I am trying to format it with qtparted but it won't show up in the program. What can I do to make it appear?
<csc`> anyone know a quick 'n dirty line to convert aac to something else (WAV, ogg, w/e)?
<egs_> velko, ok, thanks, i'll re-try uvcvideo, which did work better than GSPCA in that it at least created a device for me.
<sjovan> can some one explain this for me? http://pastebin.com/d2b17eb67
<ricanelite> why is amarok running so slow
<Happosade> RAM?
<cofeineSunshine> sjoerd, try kill -s 9 <pid>
<douma> i need help with audio pls
<ricanelite> nah i have 4gigs of ram dual core processor
<cofeineSunshine> how to set up usb0 IP adress? it drops imidiatly
<ricanelite> can it be im using it wih Gnome?
<bullgard4> Why does the time jump backwards in kern.log? In http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/19628  time stamps of the format [ 10.687641] originate from dmesg. line #213 (from 16.094052 to 5.352000)?
<kitofhawaii> sjovan: your computer's name is analplugg? you must be interesting to know /:)
<sjovan>  kitofhawa: hehe.. a firend installed ubuntu for me a long time ago and i haven't botherd to chenge it :)
<sjovan>  kitofhawa: i was totaly inocent... playing PS2 a tthe time
<HetaUma> I have installed ubuntu on the 1st partion of my laptop and now I want to install windows as well. But it seems that 1st partition has to be M$ compatible sto windows will install. What can I do? thinking of moving linux partion from 1st to 2nd but don't know how
<jw> lan on hp 6720 doesn't work
<jw> got any ideas?
<girl-Sexy> Please, this is important!! entry in www.Man-X.org a died man is on cameras!!!
<girl-Sexy> Please, this is important!! entry in www.Man-X.org a died man is on cameras!!!
<riotkittie> uhh
<ws5> im getting different resolutions in different clients?
<ws5> anyone with experience in edubuntu?
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: you have a dual core box?
<douma> i need help with audio pls
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: no.
<douma> i dond have audio
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: anyway, according to line 350 your clock source was off by ~8 seconds, and it corrected it, hence the drift
<bullgard4> douma: Are you a member of the 'audio' group?
<douma> no
<yommdabomm> How can I find out what commands my keyboard multimedia keys are sending ? (e.g. Volume keys) for setting up remote control...)
<zimon> yommdabomm, xev
<BruceM91> help: I upgraded to 7.10 last night, and I get two errors 1)HAL failed to start and 2)The wired internet connection isnt working
<yommdabomm> zimon : I'll check that, thank you !
<bullgard4> kitofhawaii: Do you know how many seconds equal -83980732 ns?
<dave81> any one here good with python?
<egs_> dave81, sure,
<wols> !anyone | dave81
<bullgard4> douma: You should become a member of the audio group.
<ubotu> dave81: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<egs_> velko: giving up on this webcam, will just buy a new one.
<yommdabomm> !anyone | yommdabomm
<elkbuntu> bullgard4, http://www.google.com.au/search?q=-83980732+nanoseconds+in+seconds
<velko> egs_, sorry to hear this. it's listed as supported...
<bullgard4> elkbuntu: Why do you direct that message to me?
<elkbuntu> bullgard4, because you asked " how many seconds equal -83980732 ns?"
<bullgard4> elkbuntu: Learn to read. Then you will know whom I asked and why.
<dave81> i am just learning python what would you sugest i use as by editor?
<MZM> dave81: vi
<zimon> dave81, gedit / kate / vim
<jxxt> join '
<elkbuntu> bullgard4, learn to not be rude please. i dont have the time to read the scrollback of channels, i just answer questions as i see them.
<dave81> ok thank you
<wols> dave81: the editor you're most comfortable with. how should we know which one that is?
<wols> dave81: python itself comes with IDLE
<kitofhawaii> bullgard4: oy...i'm not going to bother with you anymore. you've been nothing but a jerk since you came in here to pretty much anyone. advice is free. good luck finding your answer. TSC has to do with your i assume to be amd chip, and it's drifting. http://developer.amd.com/articles.jsp?=92&num=1
<ricanelite> if i was to install KDE will it messup my Gnome desktop or Compiz-Fusion or any of my files?
<yommdabomm> zimon : xev doesn't show the commands my keyboard are triggering ...
<kitofhawaii> elkbuntu: i think he just wanted to rant
<Manny> sorry for the repitition, but nobody replied
<Manny> I use the gutsy+gusty-updates repository
<Manny> now, trying to install qt4-dev-tools yields "  qt4-dev-tools: Depends: libqt4-core (= 4.3.2-0ubuntu3) but 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<Manny> google doesn't return any results, so either no Qt developer is using gutsy-updates (yet), or I'm doing something wrong, or developers re-compile their packages when something is broken
<zimon> yommdabomm, uhm .. right. it doesn't for me, either. i used that in the past for setting up hotkeys
<Manny> i.e. the ubuntu3.1 package is from gutsy-updates, and breaks qt4-dev-tools
<ompaul> grindcore, what icons are on the lhs of your monitor?
<grindcore> ompaul - i have just live cd - or I think is Live cd for 7.04 - but now I'm on 7.10 - I tried to boot from it - but it stops with x graphic problem - i have ati :( can I somehow turn on access for my burner in k3b ? this is only what I need at the moment - burn one iso dvd
<ricanelite> anyone here uses KDE Desktop?
<wols> !anyone | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<grindcore> what's the lhs :) sorry - I'm absolut noob
<yommdabomm> zimon : ok thx for the help :)
<ec34534> grindcore: lhs == left hand side i guess
<jxxt> ricanelite, Probably more people in #kubuntu
<zimon> yommdabomm, what help? :-) sorry .. it used to work, maybe it's the hotkey-setup script that messes things up
<differentreality> drafael,  i almost did it... only that if doesn't work.. yet
<Link> hi :)
<Link> can anyone help me with a network problem??
<kitofhawaii> Link: what's your issue?
<Link> i want to find the ip for a PC from my network
<grindcore> ompaul - i have there just shortcuts for my stuff - no drives, nothing else,...
<Link> samba is not showing the ip
<ompaul> grindcore, okay you have do to the nastier way forward, reboot the machine when the grub prompt comes up you need to press esc and then choose e to edit a line the one you want is the second line
<Scunizi> ricanelite: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.  Access by changing sessions at the login screen.  Won't mess with gnome or files but you may have to setup compiz fusion again for the kde environment.  check in #ubuntu-effects
<drafael> differentreality: what's not working?
<Link> is ther any way to see the ip's from my network computers???
<drafael> differentreality: I'm working on a simple version for fun :P
<kitofhawaii> Link: you know what type of box it i you're trying to connect to?
<Link> yes
<differentreality> http://rafb.net/p/5PbZHL20.html   my if in here... :/
<Scunizi> Link: typically your router will tell you that if the machines are setup on dhcpl
<grindcore> ompaul - i have 5of them there - 2 kernels in normal and recovery mode plus memtest
<Scunizi> *dhcp
<ompaul> grindcore, you add init=/bin/bash to the end of the line - ... choose the recovery option for this one   .....     and then when you eventually get to a prompt:   adduser youusername admin
<ompaul> grindcore, recovery and how did you get it installed you need to use that one -
<kitofhawaii> Link: try from terminal "nmblookup <hostname>"
<grindcore> ompaul - i guess the newest kernel recovery i should select ?
<Link> oky
<ompaul> grindcore, it would be useful
<kitofhawaii> Link: i'm assuming it's on the same subnet you are on...
<differentreality> ok drafael  stupid mistake...
<Link> yes i am
<drafael> differentreality: o_o lol
<ibanez> what folder do i install the bcm43xx firmware ?
<Link> it works :) ty kitofhawaii
<kitofhawaii> Link: np :)
<differentreality> drafael, don't laugh.. i'm just getting started using linux and writing scripts and all of that :)
<ec34534> grindcore: wait
<differentreality> and yes it works :)
<ec34534> grindcore: still there?
<ompaul> grindcore, so your instuctions are, (A) init=/bin/bash  (B) mount -o remount,rw /  (C) adduser yourUserName admin (D)mount -o remount,ro / (E) reboot and enjoy
<drafael> differentreality: I'm pretty new myself actually - I don't know how I make so many mistakes -_-;; I just thought it would be a good way to solve your problem
<HetaUma> I have installed ubuntu on the 1st partion of my laptop and now I want to install windows as well. But it seems that 1st partition has to be M$ compatible sto windows will install. What can I do? thinking of moving linux partion from 1st to 2nd but don't know how
<ompaul> grindcore, so your instuctions are, (A) init=/bin/bash  (B) mount -o remount,rw /  (C) adduser yourUserName admin (D)mount -o remount,ro / (E) reboot and enjoy
<kitofhawaii> differentreality: there are no stupid mistakes, just stupid bandaids :)
<ompaul> grindcore__, reboot is an instruction
<differentreality> heh ok :))
<grindcore__> ompaul - ok i go to try :)
<Gluesticky> sorry this might be a stupid question but why do I get E: Couldn't find package apache 2 when i did 'sudo apt-get install apache2' ?
<Gluesticky> i uncommented all the sources in /etc/apt/source.list as well
<HetaUma> Gluesticky did u do sudo apt-get update?
<differentreality> drafael, plus && works just fine.. (if and only first command was excecuted successfully...) and the script works :D
<drafael> differentreality: cool, can I see?
<Gluesticky> ok that worked sorry HetaUma :-p
<MZM> differentreality: what Your' Å«berscript is doing? replacing all user images with goatse?
<differentreality> #!/bin/bash
<differentreality> unrar x $1.part1.rar && rm $1.part*.ra
<differentreality> oops
<differentreality> unrar x $1.part1.rar && rm $1.part*.rar
<MZM> differentreality: oh. I see. You lack disk space to unrar all Your pr0n.
<differentreality> MZM, i don't need rars afte I unrar them..
<differentreality> so why keep them ?
<Link> i have one more problem
<MZM> unrar and then remove?
<Link> i have 2 network cards
<kitofhawaii> Link: ok...?
<Link> eth0 and eth1
<differentreality> yes MZM
<Link> what is the cmd to stom just one of the cards??
<differentreality> but
<differentreality> remove only if unrar was successful
<Link> stop*
<kitofhawaii> Link: to stop one? ifdown <interface>
<drafael> wait wait
<Link> :D oh
<drafael> use pastebin
<Link> thx again
<drafael> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mrtimdog> Link: sudo ifdown eth1
<kitofhawaii> Link: yah...sudo in front of that :)
<Link> thx guys ;)
<MZM> differentreality: just run unrar on first partX and at the end it will tell how successful it was.
<differentreality> drafael, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47522/
<differentreality> MZM, yes i know that :)
<differentreality> i just need to remove the files later..
<HaTeR_s> привет всем
<MZM> HaTeR_s: #ubuntu-ru
<Virca3564> Hi
<Locksm> Ok, just a quick Q, now ive read on a forum that they call Ubuntu 7.10 Fiesty Fawn, but ive also herd its galled Gutsy Gibbon or something ?!?
<differentreality> drafael, now... i just need to make it work for multiple inputs..
<drafael> differentreality: have an overcomplicated one
<steve_b> does anyone here have experience at setting up vmware server?
<drafael> differentreality: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47523/
<differentreality> steve_b, me.. but in windows :P so.. i'm not gonna be of much help
<differentreality> drafael, run away? hahaha
<steve_b> I'm trying t oget Windows XP running on vmware server and all I see is a black screen
<grindcore> ompal - can u put again this instructions there please - i lost connection :(
<coccoon55> I've set up several vmware servers in windows
<steve_b> the bit of windows setup that was in text mode worked, but once it get past that onto the graphical bit I can't see anything
<grindcore> ompaul - can u put again this instructions there please - i lost connection :(
<kitofhawaii> Locksm: 7.04 -> feisty fawn, 7.10 -> gutsy gibbon
<ompaul> grindcore, so your instuctions are, (A) init=/bin/bash  (B) mount -o remount,rw /  (C) adduser yourUserName admin (D)mount -o remount,ro / (E) reboot and enjoy
<Locksm> Hehe, ok, then ill have to report to this danish forum, cuz then their misleading folks!
<Locksm> thx for the quick info
<steve_b> has anyone ever got iTunes to work on Ubuntu?  I have been trying to get it working under a virtual machine with no luck...
<grindcore> ompaul and this init... i'm writing in edit of root - grub edit> root (hd0,0) ?
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: running wine?
<drafael> differentreality: did you get that?
<ompaul> grindcore, you are doing it from recovery
<steve_b> brb
<grindcore> ompaul - i select e when i point on recovery but then is 3 lines there - root; kernel; initrd
<differentreality> drafael,  no what ?
<ompaul> grindcore, kernel
<drafael> differentreality: PM
<manmohan> hi
<toro1> hi, i need help with the path for the sudo command...
<sjovan> toro1: what?
<grindcore> ompaul - and select this kernel with 'e' aswell or with 'c' ?
<sjovan> toro1: explain
<Lumpy^> hey. i got wierd problem, i connect to a computer from windows and edit file in the 2nd computer in lan (ubuntu) with samba.. its saves me the file only when i quit from the file, if i do ctrl+s its not saves it... only when i close... anyone have a clue what i could be the problem ? (the chmod is 664)
<differentreality> drafael, i said ur script is a little long :p
<toro1> sudo works fine with the general set of commands (ls, cp, mv etc.) However, I just installed texLive and sudo for some reason cannot reach the texLive commands, even though I have added the path.
<ompaul> grindcore, you want to edit it with e -- follow the onscreen instuctions
<drafael> differentreality: :P
<differentreality> but it's good :P
<coccoon55> is there a beginners ubunto chat room I can get into somewhere?
<xoqrps> Anyone good with airodump?
<ompaul> grindcore, at the end you want to do something like
<ompaul> grindcore, boot the box and then you want to do the add user stuff
<drafael> differentreality: I'm putting the whole thing in a for loop to try get you multiple input files
<toro1> PATH=/usr/local/texlive/2007/bin/i386-linux:$PATH; export PATH is what I did to add the texlive directory to path.
<differentreality> drafael,  and i guess works better with people who are not familiar with the script... i mean i know what i wrote in MY script and what input i have to give..
<differentreality> drafael,  yeah that would be my next step as well :))
<drafael> differentreality: oh, ok, sure
<kitofhawaii> Lumpy^: i'm a bit confused...you're editing it in windows or ubuntu?
<mullcom> hi
<sjovan> Lumpy^: maby it's ctrl+w or something in the prog. you are in. as long as you can save it has nothing to do with chmod
<Lumpy^> 1 computer have that file and im editing it with windows xp
<Lumpy^> its lan
<Lumpy^> remote access...
<sjovan>  Lumpy^: ah, i windows. sorry then i don't know
<drafael> differentreality: in that case, these may help: $# counts no. arguments, and you can use "for i in `seq 1 $#`" to iterate the number of times that there are arguments
<grindcore> ompaul - when I select edit the kernel there is long command line - when i put on the end this init... nothing happen - i should delete all line and then put ?
<kitofhawaii> Lumpy^: sounds like the app. try file -> save and see if that works
<drafael> differentreality: alternately, you can do everything on the $1 argument, "shift" every time you're finished and reiterate until $# = 0
<Lumpy^> i tried zend, notepad, dreamweaver...
<Lumpy^> any editor
<drafael> differentreality: there are probably other ways, but yep
<Lumpy^> its saves me it with delay, or just saves it once i close
<ompaul> grindcore, yeap
<xoqrps> !airodump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airodump - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sjovan> toro1: added what path?
<differentreality> drafael, yeah.. thanks :)) i'm gonna try it.. if you do it too i'd like to see :)
<ompaul> grindcore, a message
<drafael> differentreality: alright, I'll see if this works or not ^^"
<ompaul> grindcore, only use the parts you need from that
<yabuk> I up dated my ubuntu to 7.10 and now the blender don't start, it shows "Segmentation fault (core dumped)",how to fix it? ( i've already reinstalled ubuntu)
<differentreality> drafael, heh ok :))
<kitofhawaii> yabuk: they're putting linux on blenders now? crazy :)
<toro1> sjovan: I am not sure I understand the question, but, I ran PATH=/usr/local/texlive/2007/bin/i386-linux:$PATH; export PATH on the terminal to access the files in the directory without being in the directory. I can do it from the terminal. For instance: if I run texconfig, it works (without being in the directory). But sudo texconfig gives "command not found"
<Vannja> тут є дівчата?
<JuanTelez> hi! I have not sound in my kubuntu 7.04, what should I do?
<yabuk> kitofhawaii: linux on blenders??
<kalchas> hello! I have a wierd problem: I'm using Gutsy i386. When I right-click on the desktop, it doesn't work!
<kitofhawaii> yabuk: did you try sudo apt-get update blender ?
<Virca3564> По русски. Давайте
<ompaul> !ru | Virca3564
<ubotu> Virca3564: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<MarcoRamius> I really can't believe how good ubunut is
<MarcoRamius> someone finally got it
<MarcoRamius> ubuntu*
<IndyGunFreak> MarcoRamius: what do you mean?
<yabuk> kitofhawaii:no, but I'll try right now
<sjovan> torol: why don't you do something simple like http://pastebin.com/d45d7a470, and save it as .run_something in your home or make a icon in the start menu?
<ompaul> MarcoRamius, the cast of thousands worked rather hard - you too can contribute check out launchpad.net
<MarcoRamius> IndyGunFreak: I mean...it has direction, focus etc
<MarcoRamius> ompaul: yeah, I just joined my LoCo
<brobostigon> good morning
<IndyGunFreak> MarcoRamius: eh.. There's several good distros out there, but I tend to .ike Debian/Ubuntu.
<yabuk> kitofhawaii:please, write again the command
<kaminix> Dual question! I have a bunch of flacs wich do not have the MD5SUM set in STREAMINFO meaning flac -t doesn't work. 1) Can I verify their integrity some other way? By making flac go through them for errors or so? 2) How do I add an md5sum to their STREAMINFO?
<kitofhawaii> yabuk: sudo apt-get upgrade blender
<matttis> hi
<yabuk> thanks
<kitofhawaii> yabuk: might be easier in synaptic, see all the packages you'll need to upgrade after the upgrade
<bidossessi> hi folks
<bidossessi> anybody using gdesklets here?
<IndyGunFreak> also.
<Virca3564> Суки
<sjovan>  toro1: or even easyer.. make your self the owner so you don't need to sudo
<kitofhawaii> bidossessi: using them off and on
<IndyGunFreak> bidossessi: i have, but i don't use them very often
<bidossessi> ever used cornerxmms? i can't get it to work.
<ompaul> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<steve_b> has anyone ever got iTunes running in linux?  I have been trying to get a virtual machine to run it with no luck
<toro1> I thought I was.. I probably am not since I just reinstalled...
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: you can run it w/ wine.., but i think its succcess varies.
<ompaul> !itunes | steve_b
<ubotu> steve_b: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<kitofhawaii> bidossessi: *looks for it* i'll fire it up
<nivis> anyone know how to start liferea so it just apears in the tray?
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: what do yuou use itunes for?..
<MarcoRamius> IndyGunFreak: Until trying Debian, I had no idea what it was I didn't like about "linux"...
<MarcoRamius> IndyGunFreak: it was packages the whole time!
<brobostigon>  i just went to the nasa tv page, and it automaticcly opened a full screeen page that seems to be the live  feed, is this full screen page what i think it is?? and how does it do it, because realplayer does not work.??
<ompaul> MarcoRamius, this is a support channel - chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak so that I can use my iPod.  It's the latest generation of ipods and since I tried to use it with linux it is basically £160 worthof paperweight
<IndyGunFreak> MarcoRamius: lol, yeah.   Debian is a great distro, and apt-get/synaptic is far superior to anything RH could dream up.
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: use amarok... sudo apt-get install amarok.
<toro1> sjovan: this is also somewhat of a curiosity... why doesn't sudo work with the PATH? does it have its own PATH definition somewhere? can it be edited?
<grindcore> ompaul - i'm so stupid with console,... i need to learn lot of :(
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I tried that - it killed my ipod
<yabuk> kitofhawaii:blebder doesn't work yet :(
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: then you did something wrong, I've used Amarko w/ my IPODs for about 2yrs, no issues at all.
<drafael> differentreality: I have something that seems to work
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak Amarok only supports up to 5.5 gen iPods, mine is 6th gen
<drafael> differentreality: although I've only tried it for the scenario where the filenames are correct
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: i've got a 6th gen video... no issues.
<kitofhawaii> bidossessi: sorry, don't have it or dependencies...
<matttis> Is it possible to let every flash file start in medium quality (instead of high) ?
<ompaul> grindcore, get an older CD from anywhere backup your data and reinstall your base o/s
<bidossessi> never mind then
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak really?  and it works?   Mine was literally called 'iPod Classic' and it doesn't work very well with linux
<differentreality> drafael, i need to try a couple of things... if you want show me urs
<drafael> differentreality: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47526/
<domas> Hi! I know this probably is side-topic, but Ubuntu people must definitely know. What is the $Id: replacement in BZR?
<domas> (and bazaar channels are empty :)
<grindcore> ompaul - i have idea, but dont know if i can do this - can i logon like a root someway and open k3b a burn this dvd ?
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: try sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<kyr> hello
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I tried that too!  rust me I tried everything - nothing works with iPod lcassic.
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: very weird,
<kalchas> steve_b have you tried gtkpod?
<ompaul> grindcore, if you can't do what I gave you do to then you can't get there either - it is the same path
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: i suspect you're doing something wrong... not the the other way around.
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak it's becasue the new ipod classic uses encrypted databases - and no one has released driers to decrypt them yet on linuix
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: i see...
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak Apple have done it on purpose - to stop anyone accessing their iPod with anything other than iTunes
<ompaul> grindcore, I have to go for a bit - back as soon as possible
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: sounds like it.
<grindcore> ompaul - i just open the users and groups :) i dont know how its possible but i can open -:) yes yes yes yes
<kyr> k9copy crashes
<grindcore> in advanced setting of my account in the shell line should be this ? : 'bin/bash ?
<IndyGunFreak> giovanni_scr: what did you installl via synaptic, and thus need to start?
<sharperguy> how do I get all the applications showing up in the fluxbox menu?
 * IndyGunFreak never gets caught in the nijck collisions
<sharperguy> ............
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: flux is a completelydifferent menu system setup.
<drafael> sharperguy: fluxbox requires you to manually do it using a text editor iirc
<IndyGunFreak> it requires editing some file, but im not 100% sure.
<kitofhawaii> oof
<sharperguy> isnt there a generate menu script:?
<neuro_> steve_b: what did you want to know?
<erb_> I've lost 'Menus & Toolbars'  from under System > Preferences  ... How do I get it back?
<madprobe> hi
<IndyGunFreak> neuro_: he can't get a 6th gen IPOD working w/ Ubuntu... seems its a well known problem with no solution as of yet.
<steve_b> neuro_ I have installed vmware and set up a virtual machine.  now I am stuck
<steve_b> neuro_ I could do the text mode part of windows install, but now it has got to graphical part and the console screen is just black
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: did you get the virtual machine booted?
<riotkittie> erb_: is it under appearances maybe?  errrrr if not, try menu editor, or alacarte
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak yeah it booted, but I can't see any graphics so I can't even get windows installed
<neuro_> vmware player? server?
<sharperguy> right then whats the command to run a program in a specific x server? (from a vtty)
<steve_b> neuro_ vmware server
<neuro_> k
<steve_b> maybe I'm using the wrong program for this?
<neuro_> no, windows works perfectly in vmware
<neuro_> actually
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: i don't think so, i've always used virtualbox, w/o issue... but i dont anymore.
<neuro_> which version of windows?
<MikeH> Hi guys, is the ssh server disabled by default on an ubuntu desktop install?
<steve_b> neuro_ Windows XP Professional
<sharperguy> MikeH, yeah, its not install in fact
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I tried virtual box and it worked but there was no usb support
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: vmware server might work but i've heard there's issues with usb 2.0 and syncing devices
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<Maxdamantus> In /etc/sudoers, is there some sort of variable, to represent the username running the sudo?
<steve_b> kitofhawaii what do you recommend - I need to run iTunes and access my iPod
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: well...you can set your usb to 1.1
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: hardly a workaround
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: just doing some googling, I've saw where some people have downgraded their firmware, or used Roxbox firmware, to make their 6th gens work, but it hink that would be a bit extreme.
<samali> Enter text here...SAMAL0130
<niteye> what is the command to get a list of all attached hard drives (even unmounted)
<mega-seed> Current Upstream: 3726.98 KBytes/s
<mega-seed> weee
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak you can't do that with iPod classic as far as I'm aware
<madprobe> i am using kubuntu. at boot time the screen goes blank for 1-2 minutes and gets right just before KDM shows up. can someone please help me in this?
<khamael> where can I download ndisgtk and deps manually? need them for a nic that requires ndis-wrapper
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak rocbox doesn't support he new iPod classic
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: ok, i just saw it suggested on the forums, i hadn't searched it in detail.
 * din_ 
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak yeah I keep seeing things and getting excited, then realising it wnt work :-(
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: a post from the forums..   "AFAIK you can install Ipodlinux on the newer firmwares, it just won't support the new features."
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak this is really annoying me now becasue I just bought my iPod a few weeks ago
<Maxdamantus> Ah. SUDO_USER environment variable.
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: you're doing a redirect usb?
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: do you dual boot
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<steve_b> kitofhawaii sorry I don't understand the question!
<sharperguy>  whats the command to run a program in a specific x server? (from a vtty) (it was somthing like screen :0
<drafael> differentreality: how's it coming?
<niteye> what is the command to get a list of all attached hard drives (even unmounted)
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak no I don't dual boot - my windows xp hard disk died last week
<Creationist> I'm trying to connect to my bluetooth phone.  I used to be able to through an icon in my notification area, but it is no longer there.  Did I miss something?
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: in vmware server, you have to redirect a usb port to your vm
<velko> niteye, sudo sfdisk -l
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: i see.
<steve_b> kitofhawaii I can't even get vmware to run properly
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: well...ok that's different :)
<steve_b> kitofhawaii it just comes up with a black screen
<differentreality> drafael, wait.. the only rar files i have to test it appear to be broken
<psyk0z> hello
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: black screen doing what? powering on the vm?
<steve_b> kitofhawaii The text mode parts of windows install worked, but when it got onto graphical stuff I can't see it - just a black screen
<grindcore> ompaul I'M BURNING THE DVD AT THE MOMENT :)))))) I DONT HOW IS POSSIBLE BUT I CAN ACCESS THE USERS AND GROUPS AGAIN - I SELECT ALL PERMISIONS AND RESTART AND NOW I'M BACK AGAIN IN THE NORMAL WORKING ORDER :)))) THANKS A LOT FOR A PAINFULL HELP WITH ME. RESPECT
<TheMafia> What is the virtual server of choice for gutsy?
<sharperguy> !caps | grindcore
<ubotu> grindcore: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<samali> H0130
<Maxdamantus> Or not.
<drafael> differentreality: sure :)
<madprobe> hi! i am using kubuntu. at boot time the screen goes blank for 1-2 minutes and gets right just before KDM shows up. can someone please help me in this?
<samali> I SEEY HELLO
<steve_b> kitofhawaii when I load the vm now, i see 'press any key to boot from the cd...", but when it gets past that just a black screen
<psyk0z> how to create my own live ubuntu cd?
<steve_b> kitofhawaii I also get a weird error on startup about libpng
<grindcore> sharperguy I'm sorry but I'm very very happy that I can use again everything :)
<erb_> How do I start 'Menus & Toolbars' from terminal?
<velko> samali, do you really expect 1169 people to say hello?
<drafael> velko: and counting!
<samali> HELLO HELLO HOW ARE YOU ALL
<niteye> /dev/hdc1   *      0+   3646    3647-  29294496   83  Linux
<niteye> /dev/hdc2       3647   30283   26637  213961702+  83  Linux
<niteye> both partitions have the same ID, i supposed this is deadly?
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: maybe you should have gotten something from Creative..lol
<samali> ALL S0130NGAPUR
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: huh...are you running 1.0.4 vmware?
<Slart> niteye: same ID? you mean the '83' part?
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak this is exactly what I'm thinking.  I will never buy anything from apple again ever becasue they are a bunch of tossers
<niteye> yes
<samali> I M LOOK0130NG FOR FEMALE
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: well, i think the main thing, is you need to research hardware before you buy it(trust me, i've been there with TV tuners, etc..)
<steve_b> kitofhawaii yeah I am running 1.0.4 build-56528
<IndyGunFreak> youc an't just do spur of the moment buys
<Slart> niteye: I think that's just the number associated with ext2 filesystem or something like this
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I was running windows when I bought it!
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.;
<ec34534> samali: really? seems you are looking for a kick
<madprobe> hi! i am using kubuntu. when i boot up my machine the screen goes blank for 1-2 minutes. and display only comes back just before KDM is showing up. Please tell me the possible reason for this.
<samali> OK
<niteye> i can't manage to mount it with luksOpen anymore (yesterday it worked no problem)
<Slart> niteye: I've got a vague memory of 83 being linux and 82 being linux swap or sometihng..
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I finally got fed up with crappy windows xp and decided to get rid of it just after buying my ipod.  Actually I was intending to dual boot but then my windows disk broke
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: i see....
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: steve_b: do you have xen installed as well?
<steve_b> kitofhawaii no
<Slart> niteye: sorry.. it has nothing to do with the filesystem.. just that it's a linux partition.. look here for a long list of id's http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/partitions/partition_types-1.html
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: look at the very last post on this page, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549141&page=5
<samali> WHAY
<samali> EC
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: and i thinkt his is the program he's talking about...  http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/home/
<Slart> niteye: luksOpen? what is that?
<madprobe> hi someone please help me abt my kubuntu problem
<niteye> a part of cryptsetup to create encrypted partitions
<Slart> samali: caps lock.. or broken shift key.. fix it
<samali> WHAY EC34
<ompaul> !caps | samali
<ubotu> samali: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak cheers - I will look at it now and let you know if I have any luck
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: ok.. i'm curious.. so get back to us.
<HetaUma> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> niteye: ah.. never used that.. but if it's not working I think you'll have to look for another reason than the partition id..
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak don't worry - I'm not going anywhere for a while.  I'll let you know if I resolve this
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<velko> ompaul, smali is a mild troll. please take a look at his comments - only offtopic and all caps
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak also if this works I'm gonna make a donation to their project too becasue I've been tearing my hair out for days over this
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: you'll be hapy to know you're not alone apparently in having a black screen...
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: i would say that would be good.
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: you use compiz by any chance?
<erb_> Can somebody please tell me how to launch 'Menus & Toolbars' without going through 'System > Preferences' as my icon has been deleted
<steve_b> kitofhawaii yes i do - is that the problem?
<TheMafia> What is the virtual server of choice for gutsy? wasn't there something released with gutsy?
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: well i'd try it without it real quick...see if it's that
<Slart> erb_: I don't have a "Menus and toolsbars" but "Main menu" launches "alacarte"
<steve_b> kitofhawaii I'll try that in one minute - I need to try something else quickly first
<ompaul> TheMafia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<kitofhawaii> TheMafia: i use vmware server peronally
<Amaranth> erb_: Actually that whole thing has been deleted, not just the icon. It was decided that since most apps don't listen to the settings in there anyway there was no point in having it
<MikeH> Thanks sharperguy
<TheMafia> kitofhawaii, is vmwareserver installable by apt?
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak my ipod wont even mount now - it's completely messed up
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I think this yamipod thing might work but I really need to use iTunes first to restore my ipod
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: i see what you're saying,....
<erb_> OK, I accidentally removed or moved the 'Internet' menu from under the 'Applications' menu with alacarte. How do I get it back?
<IndyGunFreak> why won't your IPOD work now?
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak brb
<steve_b> kitofhawaii brb - trying to disable compiz
<Amaranth> erb_: Click the "Revert" button
<kitofhawaii> TheMafia: yes, but make sure to read the install guide for it on vmware's site...it can be tricky if you don't know the options when it prompts you for them
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: if you're using gnome, alt-f2 "metacity --replace"
<niteye> shiiiiit why isn't my data partition accessible anymore, yesterday it worked aaargh
<erb_> Amaranth: I've already tried revert and it didn't work.
<Amaranth> erb_: rm -rf ~/.config/menus/*
 * IndyGunFreak looks at yamipod  thats a pretty cool program actually...
<TheMafia> can I install windows xp through xen?
<IndyGunFreak> kitofhawaii: i think yamipod will fix his issue.
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I have messed up the filesystem by keep disconnecting it without ejecting
<kitofhawaii> TheMafia: however, i use esx server at the office, so i'm a bit jaded about my choice in vm hosts
<Amaranth> TheMafia: Only if you have an Intel Core or Core 2 processor
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I did this before and needed itunes to fix it
<erb_> Amaranth: That worked, thanks
<steve_b> arg what was that hawaii guys name again?
<kitofhawaii> IndyGunFreak: personally i don't use ipods (won't pay to the cult of steve jobs, he freaks me out) but i do have a zune :)
<steve_b> kitofhawaii you are a genoius I could kiss you!
<Amaranth> kitofhawaii: Which doesn't work _at all_ in linux :)
<steve_b> kitofhawaii I disabled compiz and it instantly worked!
<differentreality> drafael, i have a question.. in line 10 you have a test.. if ...... =0.   then if op=yes you have another test, if ... =1.     but from line 10 it only enters if as long as ... =0.   (or maybe i haven't understood everything :/ )
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: lol k well, to get compiz back alt-f2, compiz --replace when you want it
<Amaranth> steve_b: How could compiz break your iPod?
<TheMafia> Amaranth, do you think qemu is a better choice?
<Amaranth> TheMafia: Not really
<TheMafia> I have always used vmware in the past but wanted to shift to something more open
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: if you go the vm route, don't ever...ever...update your ipod's firmware through the vm
<rico> Hey Guys
<TheMafia> Amaranth, centrino duo work for xen
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: ok.... but i'm using Yamipod now.. it seems tow ork fine.
<Amaranth> TheMafia: If you want to run Windows on Linux with the least amount of pain vmware is the way to go. It's faster, easier, and has more features.
<Amaranth> TheMafia: Centrino Duo is Core 2 Duo
<steve_b> Amaranth compiz brok vmware - not my ipod lol
<rico> im havin issues with Vmware
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak when I get it fixed I'll give it a go
<rico> it doesnt want to install
<drafael> differentreality: line 10 checks if there is a .rar extension - grep counts the lines with .rar present. if it's not present, it warns you that it's probably not going to work because it's probably the wrong filetype
<steve_b> kitofhawaii why not?
<kitofhawaii> Amaranth: my zune works fine in linux (i have a brown one...then again a lot of things work for me that doesn't work for others...i guess i'm just lucky :-D)
<Amaranth> steve_b: It broke fullscreen?
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: hope it all works out.;
<TheMafia> Amaranth, ok
<Amaranth> kitofhawaii: That's not possible
<steve_b> Amaranth it wouldn't show any graphical stuff at all with compiz running
<Amaranth> steve_b: Oh, that's a new one
<kitofhawaii> Amaranth: *hooking up zune right now*
<niwt> rico: where you getting stuck?
<drafael> differentreality: if .rar isn't present, it then prompts you for whether you want to try unrar it anyway
<Amaranth> kitofhawaii: If you're starting vmware or something too that's cheating.
<drafael> differentreality: the second choice with opt checks if it's a parted or normal rar file and handles the deletion of files accordingly
<kitofhawaii> Amaranth: i don't have vmware on this box...it's my personal laptop
<steve_b> Amaranth everytime there was graphical stuff it just showed a black screen, but text mode stuff worked fine
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: i'm gonna try moving one song to my IPOD now w/ yamipod.. i'll tell you ifits a waste of time...lol
<Amaranth> steve_b: Sounds like a graphics driver problem :)
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak cool let me know
<sharperguy> grr how do i get stuff into my fluxbox menu because I can't even get a terminal window open or a browser
<steve_b> Amaranth you could be right...
<Amaranth> steve_b: intel?
<drafael> differentreality: if the file DOES have .rar in the filename, it just does the normal stuff
<steve_b> Amaranth I have an intel cpu and nVidia graphics card
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: upgrading the firmware through a vm...if it jitters a bit it could brick your ipod
<Amaranth> steve_b: Then I have no idea. I have nvidia and vmware works fine with compiz
<drafael> differentreality: I might add an extra echo to clarify what file it's working on at present actually - I'll edit that pastebin thing
<steve_b> kitofhawaii my ipod is bricked already!
<steve_b> Amaranth I also have 2 monitors set up - maybe thats causing probvlems
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: like really bricked? i mean like no hope whatsover send back to steve jobs brick
<differentreality> drafael, ok good :))
<rico> I dont get why vmware wont work for me :S
<rico> it wont install
<Amaranth> steve_b: Could be, nvidia does have some issues with GL and dualhead
<Cesco> hello
<steve_b> kitofhawaii it still kind of works, just it has a corupt filesystem so is just an expensive paperweight at the moment
<TheMafia> another opinion based question, what terminal is "best"  I like konsole because of the tabs, what way 'should' I be looking at multiple terms?
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: well good luck then :)
<niwt> rico: are you here?
<rico> yes
<steve_b> Amaranth I do have mnor graphical problems with my setup - it took me ages to configure and still the refresh rate is a bit off
<Cesco> how install vb 2005 on my ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: how long have you had it?... lol, take it back tell them it doesn't work, and you want ot exxchange it for a creative model...lol
<niwt> where's it getting stuck?
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak thats the plan if I don't fix it
<rico> when i go to applications/install and click on the box to install it
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I got it 2 months ago
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: hm, 2mo?.. they may tell you to send it to apple.
<rico> VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<rico> Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<niwt> it's in the repository???
<drafael> differentreality: apparently the pastebin thinks I'm a spammer now and hates me :( oh well, if you change the "file does not appear to be a rar file" to "$FILE does not appear to be a rar file" it'll be easier to use ^_^"
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak and then it mysteriously stopped woking all of a sudden I have no cluse what could have done that ;-)
<kitofhawaii> rico: how old's your computer?
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: 2mo though, they'll probably tell you to send it to apple, rather than taking it in exchange, unless you got it at walmart.
<rico> im very new to Ubuntu
<rico> err, 1.5 to 2 yrs
<rico> if that
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I know - I'm hoping it wont come to that
<niwt> it should work
<bmt2> hello to all
<sharperguy> :'( :'( i cant open a browser because it doesn't show up in the fluxbox menu and I cant even google for how to get it to work
<rico> 3.2ghz, 2GB ram, 512mb ATI card, no reason why :S
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: exchanging or returning?... cuz i feel you'll end up doign one of the two..lol
<bmt2> how can i go about showing a list of available wireless network ?
<kitofhawaii> rico: which linux headers you have?
<rico> headers?
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak if I can get away with reurning I will do that and buy a creative vision or something
<rico> I'm new to linux, so I aint gotten a hold on the jargin yet
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I got it from Amazon so its always a possibility
<differentreality> drafael, hahaha :P
<differentreality> ok
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: hmm, thats true.. but i wouldn't sit on it much longer if you're planning on doing that.
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: how much $$ if you don't mind me asking.
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I will decide by the end of this week
<drafael> differentreality: there we go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47531/ >___> I had to make a new one. anyway, I'm going to sleep because it's 2:15am here.. enjoy your scripting!
<kitofhawaii> rico: well, first thing's first...from terminal "uname -r"
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak £160 gbp which is about $320
<differentreality> drafael, !!! where are u from ?
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: ok...
<drafael> differentreality: new zealand - it's somewhere near the big landmass called australia ^_~
<differentreality> haha
<differentreality> i c :)))
<differentreality> here its 3:15 pm !!
<differentreality> anyway :)
<kitofhawaii> lol
<differentreality> go rest :)
<kitofhawaii> differentreality: here it is 3:15am :-P
<rico> u after user name and machine name?
<drafael> I'm going to england for the summer :D hooray
<aetos> xD
<differentreality> kitofhawaii, where is your here? :P
<differentreality> drafael, heh :)) nice nice
<kitofhawaii> differentreality: do i really need to answer that question?
<differentreality> you should come to greece though for summer (I'm from Greece)
<bmt2> wireless networks ?  Can anyone help   ?
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: was just looking at yamipod, it has a "repair ipod" option..not sure what that means,
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | bmt2
<ubotu> bmt2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitofhawaii> rico: in terminal just type "uname -r" and tell me the results
<differentreality> kitofhawaii, hawaii ?!?!
<bmt2> i look at that document.....it didn't help
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak yamipod doesn't even see my ipod!  just says to insert it...
<kitofhawaii> differentreality: hehe good guess
<differentreality> kitofhawaii, seriously ??
<kitofhawaii> differentreality: yep :)
<drafael> greece huh - I've got to go there sometime and see for myself, I hear a lot about it
<bmt2> IndyGunFreak: how can i show available wireless networks in a list
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: do you have an IPOD icton on your desktop?
<differentreality> wooooooooow :))))
<drafael> well, night
<chacha> bitch
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak nah it doesn't do that now - too many times i've disconnected without ejecting trying to get it to work
<rico> bash: uname-r: command not found
<differentreality> kitofhawaii, lukcy you... here it's rainning today :((((
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: open up your home folder, on the left under Places, do you see something for your IPOD right there?
<kitofhawaii> bmt2: sudo iwlist <interface> scan
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak nope
<kitofhawaii> differentreality: it's been raining here all week :)
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak it did this before and I fixed it with iTunes, but now I don't have iTunes
<kitofhawaii> rico: you need the space: ... "uname    -r"
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: yeah, thats not good...lol
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: maybe try restaring w/ your IPOD plugged in the whole time.
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: yeah, i see your issue.
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I think I may have to resort to digging out an old hard disk and installing XP on it
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: what about using wine?.. does Itunes work on wine?
<rico> any use?
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak I can't get it to work with wine
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<kitofhawaii> rico: did you get your output from "uname -r"? i don't see it
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: only other suggestion i can make, is maybe codeweavers, its not freeware.. but.
<jussi01> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak what is codeweavers?
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: its frequentlyu referred to as crossover office
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=974
<jussi01> steve_b: www.codeweavers.com ???
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak ah yeah i heard of that
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak is it expensive?
<drafael>  I just noticed something bad in my script - on the unrar lines, it'd be best not to edit out part using sed and then rm all files starting with the root because that could remove the files extracted as well as the rar, which would not be good -_-;;
<drafael> nooo you're gone
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: i don't think so 39-49 i think
<star> Hi all i am trying to play a .3gp file i can see the video but no voice any idea any one?
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak if it would definately work I probably wouldn't mind paying...
<kitofhawaii> rico: still there?
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: oh i understand.
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: it has a 30 day trial..
<steve_b> kitofhawaii hey I got windowsx running on vmware but I can't get the internet to work!
<rico> ya
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak that would be enough to fix my ipod!
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: one would hope..lol
<rico> Kit, lets do private chat so we can chat easier
<drafael> kitofhawaii: if they come back/rejoin after the split, could you warn them that lines 17 and 26 are bad because they could remove the files extracted as well as the rar
<drafael> thanks D:
<kitofhawaii> drafael: the split's over...
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: internet not working? did you enable NAT?
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: so now you've got a windows desktop in vmware, but no internet connection?
<kitofhawaii> rico: in the middle of some things right now...
<steve_b> kitofhawaii  no I enabled bridged connection
<rico> kk
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak that is correct
<steve_b> kitofhawaii I an enabling NAT now
<rico> bah, i need to register to reply to u kit :P
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: i find NAT works better unless you really are planning on really using it as a server
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: this reminds me of that movie "What about Bob", with Bill Murray... "Baby step to get vmware working, baby step plugin an ipod, baby step transfer music".
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<steve_b> huzzah!
<kitofhawaii> IndyGunFreak: i fix it as it comes =))
<steve_b> kitofhawaii I changed to NAT and it works
<IndyGunFreak> kitofhawaii: :)
<IndyGunFreak> hallelujah!
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b: so now you need to download and install Itunes, inside vmware.
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak yeah man that's what I'm doing now
<soroush> May sb tell me which of Ubuntu and Debian or Opensuse is more suitable for me?
<soroush> How can I understand such this thing?
<steve_b> IndyGunFreak so far I have managed to do all tihs without killing anyone either - but at times I have felt like ti!
<soroush> I fell I've confused myself among linux distribusions
<steve_b> *it
<kitofhawaii> IndyGunFreak: i have an entire 50 user branch office connecting to a windows 2003 file server/active directory server and squid running on a PIII xeon and it's impressively fast for what they got
<velko> soroush, you may try this one http://polishlinux.org/choose/quiz/
<tich> the changes i make in 'admin-->users and groups' are not being saved.  how would i fix this?
<panfist> can anyone help me set up a mysql database? anytime i try to do anything with mysql it says "'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'"
<lifeforms> Hai guys, I am running Ubuntu 64bit, but I want to cross-compile a 32bit app with OpenSSL support.. is there a 32bit OpenSSL-devel package that I can install to make this happen?
<steve_b> I have iTunes mwahahahahahahahahahaha
<kitofhawaii> SteveA: still, cross your fingers it works with your ipod
<ikonia> did someone call me ?
<steve_b> kitofhawaii It hasn't detected my ipod when I put it in the drive
<steveire> Anyone use greasemonkey here able to confirm a bug for me
<steveire> ?
<kitofhawaii> panfist: did you set a pw for root yet? i don't know, i've never tried mysql without setting a root password
<steve_b> kitofhawaii if linux hasn't picked it up then vmware can't ?
<steveire> Try to install this: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/8162 if you use ff v2.0.11
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: did you redirect your usb?
<steve_b> kitofhawaii how do I do that?
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: under properties for the vm...i don't have vmware on this laptop to walk you through though (i'd need to connect to the office to see the settings)
<panfist> kitofhawaii im very new with mysql but i think i am trying to set a root password and that is what it is telling me. can i reset the password?
<kitofhawaii> panfist: sudo passwd root
<panfist> kitofhawaii does that set a mysql password or a system password
<kitofhawaii> panfist: do it in a separate terminal
<steve_b> kitofhawaii do I need to shutdown the vm first to enable it?
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: yep :)
<panfist> kitofhawaii yeah i just reset my system root password that command was unrelated to mysql
<larson9999> i'm starting to get nervous.  this mobo boots but doesn't install.  can't figure it out.  tried all sorts of versions of ubuntu, sysrescd, puppy linux.  wonder if i goofed something up installing it
<soroush> velko, the quiz told me:
<soroush> 1. Fedora
<soroush> 2. openSUSE
<soroush> 3. Mandriva Linux
<soroush> 4. Ubuntu Linux
<soroush> 5. MEPIS Linux
<danbhfive> panfist: I can help you set the mysql password
<kitofhawaii> panfist: right...but where are you stuck in the mysql installation?
<larson9999> guess i'll try gparted
<wols> larson9999: which mobo is it?
<danbhfive> !paste | soroush
<ubotu> soroush: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ciacon> Hi all - I am having rahter alarming problems with my ipod 4g.... can anyone help me??
<panfist> kitofhawaii i think its installed and im trying to run it and make a database
<wols> ciacon: apple can, not #ubuntu
<soroush> danbhfivem, oh. really sorry. you're right
<larson9999> wols, mis k9vgm-v
<steve_b> kitofhawaii It won't detect my ipod!
<kitofhawaii> panfist: i'm going to defer to danbhfive for this...
<panfist> danbhfive thanks im trying to make a database and i keep getting this error 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: you redirected your usb?
<panfist> kitofhawaii thanks for trying
<danbhfive> panfist: ok, run this  : mysql -u root
<steveire> Anyone?
<ciacon> wols: I am rather not asking about tech probs directly with ubuntu, but rather with the pod.. I have googled to find nothing... =(.. I am by now list where to get help =(
<steve_b> kitofhawaii yep - when i try to add a usb device my ipod doesn't show in the menu
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: you're plugged into the right port?
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: lsusb should show you which usb port your ipod is plugged into
<wols> ciacon: and that's why you are wrong here. we only support ubuntu here, not ipods
<steve_b> kitofhawaii does it matter which port I plug it in?
<panfist> danbhfive: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ikonia> panfist: mysql -u root -p
<danbhfive> panfist: ok, it looks like the root password is already set
<steve_b> Bus 005 Device 005: ID 05ac:1261 Apple Computer, Inc.
<velko> soroush, if i was in your your shoes i would toss a coin between ubuntu and opensuse
<ikonia> danbhfive: ubuntu sets the root password for mysql in the same way it handles sudo
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: it does matter...vmware doesn't redirect all your usb ports
<steve_b> kitofhawaii does it matter which usb port it goes in?
<steve_b> kitofhawaii how do I know which ports?
<ciacon> wols: thanks for your sarcastly presice information
<danbhfive> ikonia: oooo, didnt know that, it didnt used to do that
<ciacon> wols: I just managed to brick my ipod and was hoping a bright mind might have an idea
<userbina> hai smash ho are you
<wols> ciacon: you are offtopic here
<ciacon> wols: grad
<ikonia> danbhfive: it sets it to a password but allows "any" access until you change it
<wols> no matter how much hardware you break, if it's not ubuntu related: offtopic
<ciacon> grand*
<ompaul> userbina, this is not a chat channel it is a support channel
<ikonia> ciacon: this is not ipod support
<blahblahx> how do i make the seperations in my gnome panel invisible?
<larson9999> i couldn't bring myself to buy a product from a company like apple.  maybe if i FOUND an ipod
<velko> soroush, opensurse has generally excellent hardware detection (i think it's better than ubuntu) so you may give it a try first. nothing will stop you to switch to anything else if you are not happy
<ciacon> ikonia: I know... my prob is I bricked mine and was hoping someone here had a similar experience and could help...
<panfist> ikonia thank you that worked
<IndyGunFreak> soroush: what are you trying to do?
<panfist> ikonia that worked!
<panfist> now that im at a mysql prompt/have a root password, how can i create and setup a db?
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: i'm sorry, i'm having a hard time visualizing how to determine which port you need for vmware to redirect...
<blahblahx> ciacon: just do a factory restore and resync
<ikonia> ciacon: this is NOT ipod support, so it doesn't matter if anyone in here had a similar issue
<steve_b> kitofhawaii I think linux isn't detecting my ipod properly, and that is why it's not working
<ompaul> ciacon, bricking them - I think you should look at rockbox.org and get away from that bad dependency culture
<ikonia> panfist: remember to change your mysql rot password
<fredl> howdy, I have one of those broadcom wireless cards in my PC. I recently reinstalled Ubuntu but now I forgot how to get this thing to work, if I remember correctly it's like this one command to download the microcode from somewhere.
<soroush> IndyGunFreak, I'm a programmer and web developer but I don't have time to learn everything to do on linux
<IdleOne> ciacon: you are offtopic and distracting the people who need real help with ubuntu issue. please stop
<wols> !wireless | fredl
<soroush> and I'm a newbie too
<panfist> ikonia change when, or why?
<ubotu> fredl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: it doesn't have to...vmware redirects the entire usb port
<larson9999> wols, everyone says this mobo is supported well.  guess i'll start unplugging stuff one by one
<IndyGunFreak> soroush: ok, so what do you want to use Linux for?
<ikonia> panfist: change it so that it is a known password that then secures your server
<fredl> tnx wols
<blahblahx> how do i make gnome panel seperations invisible?
<Pelo> soroush,  you'll learn as you go , as you need to , just like you did with windows
<ciacon> ompaul: have rockbox instlaled.... are you in #ubuntu-offtopic?? I might get skinned alive for asking questions here -.-
<inmylife> hi
<Pelo> blahblahx, it changes with the theme you use
<soroush> IndyGunFreak, because i love linux and I prefer Lamp
<danbhfive> panfist: you might want to try phpmyadmin, its allot easier than memorizing the mysql commands
 * IndyGunFreak wonders if Pelo ever sleeps
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: anyway try some different usb ports
 * Pelo waves hello to the knew ppl 
<ikonia> panfist: phpmyadmin is also a security risk
<blahblahx> Pelo: i dont mean my panel, i mean the seperations in it
 * Pelo was wondering if IndyGunFreak had a life 
<steve_b> kitofhawaii does it have to be plugged in when the vm is booted up?
<Fyda> blahblahx: Yes, those are part of the theme as well.
<IdleOne> morning Pelo
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pelo> blahblahx, so do I
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: no i don't believe so
<san|> ikonia: then secure it with htaccess / ip limitation
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I'm just watching vids waiting after my laudry
<blahblahx> Fyda: well is there a way t override the theme?
<ikonia> san|: thats up to the user to decide if thats appropriate
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: good.. you've missed alll the fun trying to get steve_b's ipod working..
<soroush> Pelo, I see and if Debian could be customized grafically like suse I would have chosen it but I'm frightened to encounter many command line
<soroush> which I will have to learn
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, lucky me ....
<Fyda> blahblahx: Look in ~/.themes/yourcurrentthemehere -- it probably has an image somewhere that's used for the separators.
<SkyBlue> ubuntu?
<Fyda> blahblahx: I don't think there's any way to do it without hacking around the theme.
<soroush> I feel debian is the most mature distribution
<steve_b> kitofhawaii I am trying every port but nothing is working!
<blahblahx> soroush: it can, just install the package gnome-control-center
<Pelo> soroush, what do you mean by customize graphicaly ? talking about themes ? screen items ? what ?
<ikonia> soroush: if you feel it appropriate use debian
<Pelo> SkyBlue,  yes this is the ubuntu channel
<Pelo> soroush, you are aware that  ubuntu is based on a stable debian right ?
<soroush> Pelo, eg. I don't know how to restart a service so I go to yast2 in suse and then restart apache
<IndyGunFreak> soroush: well, it is.., but you said your a newbie, so why do you want a "mature" distro...
<steve_b> how do you privat message sopmeone?
<pirx> hey! ubuntu supports the new intel core2 quad cpus, right?
<Fyda> blahblahx: Wait, you meant separators, as in dividers? Hmm, I was thinking of the grab handles for things like the window list and notification area.
<velko> soroush, i don't use ubuntu but debian since 7 years. it very mature but not really newbie friendly
<steve_b> kitofhawaii hello
<soroush> Pelo, Yes. I know that about Ubuntu but I'll need to get many software through internet if I use Ubuntu
<Pelo> soroush, sudo apache restart  should do it
<blahblahx> Fyda: yeah i mean the seperators in the panel like dividers, not anything in windows
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: depends on your client...double click their name?
<panfist> ikonia thanks
<larson9999> hmmmm, gparted will load on this computer i just built.  but none of these will: gutys 64(alternate and livecd), gutsy i386, xubuntu edgy, latest sysrescd, and latest puppy linux.  what should that tell me?
<steve_b> can anyone tell mt how to pm with bitchx?
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: on the right side
<steve_b> cxczcx
<larson9999> gparted 3.3
<steve_b> hmmm
<IndyGunFreak> steve_b:  and kitofhawaii  type this "/join #indygunfreak"
<larson9999> or is that 3.03
<Pelo> soroush,  have you given the repositories a search ?
<soroush> my biggest problem is my internet speed
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: oh...i'm using gtkbitchx
<Lumpy^> hey. sometimes when i save files from xp machine to ubuntu (using samba) i get this error in the log file ...:   lib/util_sock.c:write_data(562) write_data: write failure in writing to client 10.0.0.54. Error Connection reset by peer , its works sometimes and sometimes its not... anyone has idea?
<ikonia> soroush: /msg
<Pelo> steve_b, should be the same as with any other  /msg, or /query or /notify , don'T pm ppl in this channel witout asking first
<IndyGunFreak> kitofhawaii: join me and steve in #indygunfreak... "/join #indygunfreak"
<Pelo> steve_b, I said you need to ask first , I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Spzatt> im trying to install the mp3 codec but i get a error : This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<Pelo> steve_b, I said you need to ask first , I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<panfist> ok ive got another mysql error, when i enter this command:  mysql < mc.sql -p, it returns the error: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'amy'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<spezi|Fanta> how do i get the version of a modul I am running?
<steve_b> kitofhawaii hello
<kitofhawaii> steve_b: i'm here...did you install vmware tools?
<panfist> also if i use the command mysql < mc.sql (without the -p), i get the same error except using password: NO
<Spzatt> im trying to install the mp3 codec but i get a error : This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<rico> this is confusing
<Pelo> Spzatt,  gstreamer ugly should play mp3 ,  but what package are you tring to install to get mp3 working ?
<steve_b> kitofhawaii come to #indygunfreak
<Pelo> rico,  what is ?
<Spzatt> The gstreamer ugly package
<rico> i try to install vmware and it refuses to install
<Pelo> Spzatt, what package is it in comfict with ?
<Spzatt> It doesnt say that.
<Spzatt> It says its in a conflict with some software.
<rico> VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<rico> Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<rico> thats what I get from it
<Pelo> rico, vmware server requires a passowrd and serial from the vmware site, it is free you just need to registrer
<SkyBlue> how to install printer canon ip1200 ?
<danbhfive> panfist: I think you aren't putting a user in, -p allows you to enter a password, -u followed by a user name is how you put a user in, i think
<Pelo> rico,  where are you getting the vmware from ?
<rico> its vmware player, not server
<wols> !printing | SkyBlue
<rico> PC user magazine disk
<IdleOne> !printer | SkyBlue
<ubotu> SkyBlue: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<larson9999> gparted livecd works... that mean i'll have to use gentoo? :)
<Spzatt> im trying to install the mp3 codec but i get a error : This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<Pelo> rico, get it from the vmware website,  the version you have is just incompatible with your hardware ,
<panfist> danbhfive thanks
<SkyBlue> !printer
<wols> larson9999: not really. when exactly does it crash everytime?
<wols> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<wols> rico: see what ubotu just said
<Pelo> SkyBlue, in menu > sytem> admin > printers,   just select the closest cannon printer available,  probabaly a 1000 instead of a 1200 it should work
<Greyscale__> rebooty
<SkyBlue> im using ubuntu 7.04, not work!
<Spzatt> anyone help me with the codec.. ?
<larson9999> wols, it depends on which version i try to install.  which should i try?
<Pelo> SkyBlue, should work,  I don't think the drivers have been updated
<Pelo> !mp3 | Spzatt
<Pelo> SkyBlue,  what is yoru pinter model again ?
<danbhfive> Spzatt: have you tried sudo apt-get update?  I know its a lame idea, but I can't see how that package could conflict with anything
<wols> larson9999: we are in #ubuntu
<panfist> ok so i entered this command ( mysql < mc.sql -u root -p) but i have no idea what it did...i want to start this database running put according to system monitor no mysql process is running.
<ubotu> Spzatt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<demco> I have my ubuntu desktop extended over two monitors.  Is there a way to have a the "start-bar" task panels hide on the second monitor, and stay visible on the first?
<ikonia> panfist: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ikonia> panfist: using sudo
<SkyBlue> ok, im try again
<larson9999> wols, yeah, well there is i386 and 64bit, livecd and alternate.
<rico> i need a VM player, not server
<Pelo> SkyBlue,  try with the pixmax ip2000 driver
<panfist> ikonia thanks
<Pelo> rico,  I think vmware player is in the repos
<Pelo> rico,  sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<panfist> ikonia how can i set that up to start when the system starts
<ikonia> panfist: reboot, it already is ;)
<Pelo> brb , laundry
<panfist> ikonia nice
<Guest16155> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<panfist> ikonia how do i make a new mysql user so im not using the root user
<Guest16155> does ubuntu have ftp server ? (can someone give me link to a guite of ftp server ) ?
<ikonia> panfist: look up "grant" on mysql.com
<ikonia> panfist: user's don't actually exist as a physical object in mysql
<panfist> ikonia ok thanks
<Pelo> panfist,  there is also a #mysql channel if you donT get all your answers here
<Pelo> Guest16155, ftp server for waht ? you mean t get ubuntu ?
<Spzatt> now i get why they call linux the hacking OS
<odin__> Could anyone know what package I have to install to get the offensive fortune cookies?
<wols> !ftpd | Guest16155
<ubotu> Guest16155: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Pelo> Spzatt, hacking just means programming,  since the linux code is open , you can go in an change anything you want , if you know how
<Pelo> odin__, google for it , I don'T think it is part fo ubuntu
 * IdleOne gets out his hatchet
<Spzatt> im trying to install the mp3 codec but i get a error : This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<odin__> Pelo: Thanks, will do
<wols> panfist: easiest way is to install phpmyadmin. another why is with mysql by adding an entry to the user table
<ubuntu_newbie> how to access read write ntfs hardisk on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<IdleOne> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<wols> Spzatt: WHICH other software does it conflict with. use apt-get and paste the full output of it
<Pelo> Spzatt,  which pacakges are listed as being in confilct with gstreamer ugly ?
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | ubuntu_newbie
<ubotu> ubuntu_newbie: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubuntu_newbie> !ntfs-3g
<Spzatt> just apt-get?
<odin__> Pelo: If ya are ever interested it's "fortunes-off" (for english)
<qwaz> What is a decent cpu power monitor?
<Pelo> ubuntu_newbie,  you already got the message adressed to you by ubotu
<Spzatt> Pelo, for the third time, it doesnt tell me what it does conflict with!
<Pelo> odin__, not realy interested
<wols> qwaz: not possible. how would ubuntu know how much power your CPU takes? from what sensor?
<ubuntu_newbie> ok
<Pelo> Spzatt, ok how are you going about installing ? gstreamer ugly?
<wols> Spzatt: for the last time: either use apt-get to install it and tell us what it conflicts with or you will never get an answer. your choice
<qwaz> wols: there are no applications that can be used under ubuntu to monitor my cpu's power?
<steveire> Anyone use greasemonkey?
<Spzatt> I run a mp3 file, it tells me i need a codec, it searches for a codec, i mark it off for install, i click Contunue and it pops up
<Spzatt> apt-get name of plugin?
<Grey_> you want the gstreamer plugins
<wols> qwaz: there are not apps anywhere to do that unless you can hook up a sensor to your PSU
<danbhfive> wols: I think most motherboards have built in power supply sensors, that tell you the voltages on each line
<wols> danbhfive: and voltage is not power
<ikonia> wols: lmsensors willl monitor some aspects
<Pelo> Spzatt,  ok much better,  I want you to go into  menu > system> admin> synaptic package manager,  use the search feature,  search for gstreamer, check to instal all the gstreamer0.10  pacakges and apply
<wols> ikonia: it will not monitor power. ever
<Spzatt> Ok.
<ikonia> wols: no, but some aspects such as voltage, temp etc
<qwaz> wols: what are all those apps I see in screenshots? disk usage, cpu usage etc etc
<Pelo> Spzatt,  anyting conflicting will be removed if needed,  but you will get a msg telling you they are going to be removed, and which, let us know which before allowing to proceed
<wols> qwaz: conky for example
<ikonia> qwaz: thats not power
<Spzatt> Wols : i get this error : gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly:
<Spzatt>  Depends: libid3tag0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<Spzatt>  Depends: libmad0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<qwaz> ahh, ok
<Spzatt> Pelo : i get this error in the terminal :   gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly: Depends: libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<Spzatt>                               Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<Spzatt> E: Broken packages
<Pelo> Spzatt, ok much better, make a note of those packages,   search for them each and try to isntal them,  give us the error msg you get if any
<Spzatt> Alright.
<wols> Spzatt: pastebin your sources.list
<Spzatt> Search on google?
<Pelo> Spzat search in synaptic
<odracir34>  #ubuntu-nl
<Pelo> odracir34, /join #ubunt....
<Pelo> brb , laundry again
<wers> what code do I enter to see what peripherals are recognized by my box other than dmesg? :D
<wols> wers: lspci, lsusb, lspcmcia
<wers> niiice
<Spzatt> Pelo, didnt find any of them
<wers> thanks, wols!
<wols> Spzatt: do what I told you
<Spzatt> How do i open sources.list ?
<wols> with an editor
<Spzatt> ..
<Spzatt> Where is my sources.list located?
<jrib> Spzatt: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wols>  /etc/apt
<matttis> do i have to install "Sun Java 6 Web Start" to use java with firefox ?
<wols> matttis: no
<Spzatt> want me to paste ALL that?
<Pelo> matttis,  no the -pluggin package
<jrib> Spzatt: at paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Pelo> !pastebin | Spzatt
<ubotu> Spzatt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bryan34328> hello, can someone recommend me on good remote control software for ubuntu system ?
<bryan34328> (on graphic mode)
<jrib> bryan34328: like ssh?
<wols> bryan34328: tightvnc, freenx
<Qjimbo> Hi
<Pelo> bryan34328, try searching for remote in synaptic
<Spzatt> Here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47535/
<Pelo> hello again, Qjimbo
<magnetron> bryan34328: for Infrared remotes? try Lirc
<rico> im off guys, later
<jrib> !vnc > bryan34328 (read the private message from ubotu)
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<Qjimbo> how do you configure workspaces to work over 2 monitors?
<wols> Spzatt: uncomment at least # deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<Pelo> Spzatt,   un comment lnes  43 44  50 51
<Qjimbo> oh and hey pelo, nice you remembered me haha
<Spzatt> What ?
<Spzatt> Remove them?
<ttt--> sorry if this is a stupid question... the biggest res i can choose is 800x600. is there any way to make ubuntu draw the windows smaller?
<Pelo> Spzatt, actualy are you still in synaptic, I would reather you do it another way
<luisbg> how do I kill the "free the fish" fish?
<wols> Spzatt: how does "uncomment" look like "remove" to you?
<Pelo> Qjimbo, your were quite noticable yesterday , not necessaraly a good thing
<Spzatt> Im not english, so please tell me what "uncomment" means..
<ttt--> the default font of the system or something like that?
<magnetron> Qjimbo: system > administration > screens and graphics
<wols> !no | Spzatt
<ubotu> Spzatt: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Pelo> Spzatt,  close the  text editor and follow these instructions
<magnetron> Spzatt: what's your native language?
<Spzatt> Will do.
<Qjimbo> Pelo: yeah I was having a lot of problems with ethernet, turns out it was the oddest thing, a PCI caching option in BIOS
<Spzatt> Or wait, Pelo.
<niwt> uncomment = remove #
<Spzatt> thanks niwt
<Qjimbo> oh and thanks magnetron, I'll take a look
<Spzatt> What lines again?
<Rohaq> hey folks, quick question: how can I stop Rhythmbox from popping up every time I insert my iPod, or at least make my music player of choice (Banshee) appear?
<Qjimbo> hmm magnetron I don't have that option...
<mario84> Ciao, ho un problema all'avvio e mi chiede di eseguire fsck sulla partizione, ma in recovery mode mi chiede la password di root, che cosa metto?
<jrib> Pelo, Spzatt: he has more important stuff commented (like main)
<wols> !it | mario84
<ubotu> mario84: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mario84> ah sorry
<Pelo> Spzatt, go back into synaptic, in the menu > settings ( could be configuration) > repositories,   you now have the repos gui dialog,  check all the boxes on the first tab and then in the 3rd tab make sure that the backport one is checked,   apply and close,  now go back into synaptic and reload the pakcages, fist tool button on the left,   then try to isntall gstreamer0.10 again
<magnetron> Qjimbo: do you find anything similar? i don't know the exact phrasing
<marek|nano_> LOL!
<wols> Pelo: he doesn't need backports. he needs main
<ibanez> hey guys, where do i install the bcm43xx firmware to ?
<magnetron> Qjimbo: also, are you using ubuntu 7.10?
<Pelo> jrib, I know, taht I why I am sending him in the repos dialog,  fewer chances of messing up
<huss> plz how to mount desk with terminal that is not visible anywhere ?
<ibanez> /usr/lib/firmware ?
<wols> ibanez: /lib/firmware/
<Pelo> wols,  read the part before that,  I'M just having hm do backport cause he'll want it later anyway
<wols> huss: which disk exactly? what devicename?
<ibanez> thanks wols
<Qjimbo> magnetron: I'm actually using Ubuntu Studio, but it is based on 7.10, I guess it must be slightly different
<huss> wols, it is ntfs and it was visible, I donno what happend
<Qjimbo> is there a way of installing the screens and monitors applet you mentioned with synaptic?
<Pelo> Qjimbo, ubujntu studio should have all that is available in ubuntu , but with a few extras and some theming done
<wols> huss: answer my question, not irrelevant stuff
<huss> hard disk
<magnetron> Qjimbo: system > administration > screens and graphics ?
<wols> huss: "hard disk" is no devicename either
<Pelo> huss,  I tink  wols wants the /dev/..... addy of the partiton in question
<niwt> what is Spzatt trying to install?
<Spzatt> wtf i clicked a button and my windows went awa
<Spzatt> y
<Pelo> niwt,  gstreamer ugly but his repos are messedup
<blight> all, what's a good way to safely (I mean completely destructive) format a disk in linux ? for I in 1..8; do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=1024 count=10G?
<wols> niwt: something that hasn't the dependencies fulfilled because of a borked sources.list
<Pelo> Spzatt, go back into synaptic, in the menu > settings ( could be configuration) > repositories,   you now have the repos gui dialog,  check all the boxes on the first tab and then in the 3rd tab make sure that the backport one is checked,   apply and close,  now go back into synaptic and reload the pakcages, fist tool button on the left,   then try to isntall gstreamer0.10 again
<wols> BlackOrc: the "bs=1024 count=10G" is wrong
<huss> wols, sorry i don't know
<huss> wols, how can i
<wols> huss: the command is "mount" but without you know what you want to actually mount we cannot help
<Pelo> huss,  blkid should give you a list of all your partiton with devtree and uuid info
<elkey> yoooo
<cs02rm0> what's the tidiest way of installing the hardy kernel on a gutsy install?
<wols> blight:  the "bs=1024 count=10G" is wrong
<wols> cs02rm0: a backport
<Pelo> cs02rm0, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Qjimbo> magnetron: This is what I see http://img468.imageshack.us/img468/8683/screenshotrw9.th.png
<blight> wols: in what sense? ie. not matching disk size?
<wols> blight: yes
<blight> wols: fair enough
<wols> blight: no need for these parameters to erase the whole disk
<huss> wols, pelo, thx anyhow and i'm gonna search for thar disk
<blight> wols: otherwise that would work?
<wols> sure
<Pelo> huss,  restarting the comp migth make the partition visible again if it got dropped for some reason
<magnetron> Qjimbo: maybe the tool is included i my nvidia driver
<huss> I think it is /dev/hda1
<Qjimbo> hmm
<Guest16155> hello, i would like to install some package, inside the README file it writen to type : % ./vncinstall /usr/local/bin in order to install the package but i get an error : sudo: ./vncinstall: command not found ?
<Jimnastics_> problem to config snort,having 'no using pcap_frame' error, i ve winpcap installed,i m tryin windows ver
<magnetron> Guest16155: are you trying to install vlc?
<Pelo> huss, try with  sudo mount -F ntfs /dev/hda1 /whateverthemountpointis
 * blight wonders if I should build an electromagnet and place on disks just to be sure ...
<Guest16155> magnetron: i am trying to install vnc free edition
<BlackOrc> wols: what is wrong?
<magnetron> Guest16155: the server or the client?
<Guest16155> server
<wols> BlackOrc: my tab complete
<Guest16155> magnetron: server
 * Pelo gives blight  the latest most top-secret plans for the constructions of a fool proof tin-foil hat
<magnetron> Guest16155: oh, good luck with that one
<BlackOrc> wols: ah ok no problem D
<wols> Guest16155: on what OS? cause under ubuntu there is no "free edition"
<stefg> cs02rm0: there is no 'tidy' way, except building the kernel kerenl with the hardy sources on a gutsy system
<fredl> blight - if you're in Europe, having some big whopping electromagnets and a panic button near you would be good :)
<blight> fredl: hehe
<Qjimbo> hmm apparently there's a program called Xinerama
<picard_pwns_kirk> Guest16155: do you mean VMWare?
<Qjimbo> lets give taht a whirl
<Pelo> blight, if your bios has the options, low-format the hdd
<huss> pelo, thx man
<fredl> blight - or you could just stop hitting on little girls :P
<wols> blight: just use an encrypted harddisk
<Pelo> huss,  it worked ?
<blight> fredl: hehe :-) it's not like that :)
<Guest16155> wols: on ubuntu , this is the link to the software i want to install : http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/download.html
<fredl> blight - well then stop downloading all those movies!
<fredl> dammit :)
<blight> wols: aye that's another option - I just want to blitz a disk before throwing it in the trash
<huss> pelo, no :) but I'll try to reboot
<wols> Guest16155: that's nice but not part of ubuntu, especially since ubuntu already has tightvncserver, xvncserver, etc
<Pelo> huss,  I might have just given you the wrong options,  man mount for more detailed info
<Guest16155> wols: i am new to ubuntu , what is the easy way to install remote control software on ubuntu ?
<huss> pelo, ok
<wols> blight: dd is enough. no one will pay 100k USD to get back the contents of your disk
<wols> Guest16155: use synaptic
<blight> wols: true
<Pelo> Guest16155,  what do you mean by remote control ?  infrared or remote access to your compfrom another comp ?
<wols> Pelo: he means vnc or similar
<fredl> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda ?
 * blight wonders why I'm only getting 13MB/s write to this USB2.0 disk?
<Pelo> Guest16155, in the therminal  sudo apt-get instll vnc
<Pelo> Guest16155, in the therminal  sudo apt-get install vnc
<Pelo> sigh
<picard_pwns_kirk> Pelo: trouble typing?
<Pelo> picard_pwns_kirk, often
 * Pelo wonders how picard_pwns_kirk  would do with only 7 fingers 
<xevil> is a therminal a hot or cold terminal?
<ompaul> Pelo,  30% failure or 30% slower
 * Pelo gets out the cutters : " shall we test it ?"
<wols> my 2 finger hunt and peck would be just as fast as normally
<picard_pwns_kirk> Pelo: I can barely work with 10
 * Pelo gives ompaul  the cutters and hold picard_pwns_kirk  down 
<ggoogi> is there a way to kill X only without affecting all the server apps running?
<ompaul> ompaul Pelo wols picard_pwns_kirk have we gone offtopic yet?
<wols> ggoogi: no
<tifine> #join /apache
<Pelo> ompaul, I believe so
<Pelo> tifine, /join #apache
<wols> ompaul: fingers are needed for using ubuntu, so it's clearly ubuntu related
<ggoogi> wols: thanks.
<Pelo> ggoogi, restarting x will restart all gui apps
<devicebusy> Wow, its beautifuly active here :)
<seta_12> hello
<jaggeror> hi seta_12
<seta_12> hi
<Pelo> devicebusy,  we are a very busy channel , when on topic , other wise we get nasty
<seta_12> i'm new on ubuntu
<matttis> pelo, wols: what do I have to do else to get the java plugin running (after installing) ?
 * Pelo wonders if this is a busiest channel on the network 
<picard_pwns_kirk> seta_12: welcome
<seta_12> ;)
<Pelo> seta_12,  welcome to the madhouse
<picard_pwns_kirk> Pelo: yes it is
<devicebusy> Pelo: Restarting X will restart desktop only, others user apps will be terminated
<Pelo> matttis, restart FF
<ompaul> wols, I see your point, and have seen it used by people who are forced to not use fingers and use the accessibility suite
<matttis> Pelo: already did that
<ggoogi> Pelo: i wasn't talking about GUI apps.
<seta_12> somebody can help me about little problem?
<jaggeror> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matttis> Pelo: it isn't listed in about:plugins
<xevil> seta_12: just ask
<Pelo> matttis, then java apps you encounter while browsing should work , anyone specific you are having trouble with ?
<seta_12> ok, i have no sound
<picard_pwns_kirk> bummer
<tifine> any apache guy here ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> check your volume settings
<wols> ggoogi: anything started in that xsession will stop. if you run a terminal aup under screen, you can later reattach it
<wols> ggoogi: apps started with nohup will continue to run
<wols> !anyone | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<matttis> Pelo: on every page firefox says, there some plugins needed to be installed
<seta_12> setting vol is ok, my card ii in the list
<seta_12> (sorry for my english, i'm french...)
<ompaul> !fr | seta_12
<ubotu> seta_12: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zmolik> promin, to nerozumim to pisete???
<ggoogi> wols: that means i can kill X without affect server apps?
<super61> hello everyone i installed kxmame and im haveing trobel with so roms can anyone help?
<seta_12> ok, try this, tanck ;)
<wols> ggoogi: yes
<ggoogi> affecting*
<Pelo> seta_12, c'est pas grave , il y a un canal francais  tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<tifine> i cannot be able to display java app on apache2! Does anybody know ?
<Pelo> matttis,  I don'T see any -plugin for java listed in mhy about:pluggin either
<Pelo> matttis,  give me the url of the site that is giving you trouble
<wols> tifine: do you mean something like tomcat or JSP? or do you mean applets in your browser?
<wols> "display java app on apache2" doesn't make much/any sense
<ggoogi> wols: how do i go about doing that?
<avgeneral> how do i use mysql in ruby on rails?
<wols> ggoogi: doing what?
<wols> avgeneral: #ruby
<ggoogi> wols: killing X only.
<tifine> wols : i mean i m trying to host jsp page on my website, for running jsp pages i can use tomcat but for externally i want to use apache2
<matttis> pelo: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<avgeneral> wols: type #ruby in command line?
<wols> ggoogi: ctrl+alt+backspace for example
<Pelo> matttis, hold on
<wols> avgeneral: /join #ruby   in irc
<schumi> hekj
<avgeneral> oooh
<avgeneral> thanks
<schumi> #kutno
<super61> astro76 you here?
<schumi> #polska
<wols> schumi:  /join #polska
<ggoogi> wols: how about /ect/init.d/gdm stop ?
<daxroc> afternoon all
<wols> ggoogi: that too
<Pelo> matttis,  so I guess the little guy isn'T dancing for your ?
<ggoogi> k.
<wols> ggoogi: don't forget the sudo
<jaggeror> good afternoon daxroc
<ggoogi> wols: of course not.
<matttis> Pelo: i only see a picture: http://www.java.com/en/img/download/testvm_linux.jpg
<daxroc> Are the python bindings for lirc available some where ? ( pylirc )
<schumi> hej
<schumi> hi everyone
<wols> daxroc: apt-cache search pylirc and you will know
<Pelo> matttis, a bit higher ? on the page,  in anycase this says that java is isntlled what else do youwant ?
<matttis> Pelo: the java thing isn't working on that page, i don't see someone dancing
<Pelo> matttis,  ok do you have the backport repos enabled ?
<matttis> Pelo: don't know...
<schumi> warszawa.ircnet.pl
<PmDematagoda> I can't seem to use Frostwire on Ubuntu 8.04 with Java 6 as it gives me an error concerning locking the assertion, can anyone help? Thanks
<Pelo> matttis,   menu > system > admin> software sources,  check all the boxes onthe first tab and the backport one on the 3rd tab , then apply and relaod, , then open synaptic
<matttis> Pelo: yes, the 3rd tab thing is missing
<Pelo> matttis,  then try and install    sun-java5-jre and the -plugins package that goes with it
<wols> Scolo: can't you learn using irc on a less busy channel?
<Pelo> matttis,  i MEANT sun-java6-jre not 5
<dreamcoder> hi is there a linux program to seatch usenet nzbs and download them?
<Pelo> matttis,  brb , laundry
<Niteye> i have reinstalled, and now cryptsetup keeps failing with "Command failed.", how can i found out wats wrong?
<jaggeror> \/part
<matttis> !backport
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<matttis> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<PmDematagoda> Hello, does anyone know any thing about my problem? Thanks
<chacha> hay...
<janine> bonjour
<ompaul> !fr | janine
<ubotu> janine: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<wols> janine: good afternoon
<chacha> ????
<janine> merci
<ompaul> chacha, this is #ubuntu a support channel for the Ubuntu operating system
<ompaul> chacha, this is #ubuntu a support channel for the Ubuntu operating system
<chacha> buntu
<PmDematagoda> hey, anyone? Please?
<myusrnm> xenu
<smb095> hi
<smb095> quit
<chacha> hey..
<ompaul> !id | chacha
<ubotu> chacha: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ompaul> chacha, /join #ubuntu-id
<chacha> any
<luisbg> hey ompaul =)
<luisbg> how do I kill the "free the fish" fish?
<ompaul> luisbg, xkill is not going to help ps auwx | grep ?
<ryanakca> what's the difference between the livecd and livedvd?
<chacha> free
<wols> ryanakca: one of them is bigger than the other
<larson9999> wols, it hangs at 'loading please wait'
<wols> luisbg: kill/restart your gnome panel
 * Pelo is back from haging his load, and thinks hang drying in winter in 19°C might be economical but it is still damn cold
<luisbg> wols, how?
<wols> larson9999: directly when loading the kernel? nothing else on screen? before that?
<bakarat> hi, i'm using ntfsclone to back up an ntfs partition, but the same computer also seems to have 2 FAT32 partitions
<bakarat> how can i back those up? does ntfsclone it as well?
<ompaul> luisbg, right click on it - and see if you can "remove it"
<ryanakca> wols: is it somehow possible to burn the CD image on a DVD? I'm out of blank CDs... but I don't feel like waiting for 4.23GB to download over the next 3 days...
<matttis> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.7 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<luisbg> ompaul, how is everything?
<wols> ryanakca: yes it is. just burn it like normal
<rbd> can someone recomend a good web-based interface to managing bind9 (e.g. A records, etc)?
<ompaul> luisbg, not here ;-) it is all very good
<matttis> is there a good alternative to amarok ?
<daxroc> why does macmini remote bind to the volume by default ?
<runemaste644> somebody please help me!
<encrypt3d> good morning, i was wondering if someone had time to test a private message.  i registered on IRC, but dont know if i did it properly.
<ryanakca> wols: oh, sweet, thanks! *cancels the dvd download*
<larson9999> before that is one line: [   41.623777] PCI: Cannont allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
<wols> !helpme | runemaste644
<runemaste644> X cant find nvidia kernel modules and cant start
<ubotu> runemaste644: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<mame> Hi i was wondering is there a way to restore Firefox to its defaults?
<netdefilr> Is there anyway to play a dvd movie (pirates of the carribean 3) in ubuntu? or do you have to rip it first?
<luisbg> wols, how do I kill/restart the gnome panel?
<bakarat> encrypt3d, if you can join #java then you have registered succesfully
<jrib> encrypt3d: you need to identify with nickserv
<runemaste644> i tried dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<wols> luisbg: man kill, man killall
<runemaste644> man xkill
<wols> runemaste644: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsserver-xorg
<daxroc> luisbg: killall -9 gnome-panel && /usr/bin/gnome-panel
<luisbg> thanks
<runemaste644> xkill is good if you dont know the process name
<gourdin> skype not working anymore in gusty
<luisbg> damn fish was getting anoying
<jrib> daxroc: why -9?
<luisbg> ompaul, :)
<gourdin> worked fine under feisty
<wols> jrib: for the extra tasty violence
<runemaste644> well its nvidia kernel mods
<encrypt3d> bakarat:  ahh i cannot, alas i dont think i registered properly.
<netdefilr> anyone on the dvd issue?
<wols> runemaste644: go to a console, "Modprobe nvidia"
<Niteye> i have reinstalled, and now cryptsetup keeps failing with "Command failed.", how can i found out wats wrong?
<magnetron> gourdin: we do not maintain or support skype. try asking the skype company?
<runemaste644> so thats what i need to get
<bakarat> encrypt3d, as pointed out before, you also need to msg nickserv to actually log in, did you do that?
<wols> runemaste644: no. how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<gourdin> magnetron: worked fine under feisty
<qaldune> gourdin: are you able to read?? don't repeat yourself
<wols> gourdin: irrelevant. ask skype about their properitary, useless, network security destroying software. not us
<encrypt3d> bakarat i didnt -- i followed the commands on the IRC website, but when i logged in, i didnt msg them -- is the command found on the IRC website and do i need to msg them each login attempt?
<runemaste644> im looking at detailed xserver output to diagnose the problem
<bakarat> encrypt3d, do /msg nickserv IDENTIFY <password>
<bakarat> encrypt3d, if your program allows it, you can add this command to the startup list of commands to run, otherwise i'm afraid you'll have to do it manually each time
<wols> encrypt3d: and yes, you need to do it everytime you connect. but many irc clients can automate it
<runemaste644> ok hered the prob
<magnetron> gourdin: Skype is not our application. Skype doesn't allow us to see how their software work (or does'nt work). check www.skype.com for support.
<gourdin> wols: arf
<gourdin> wols: the skype "network' works fine
<wols> gourdin: LAST time: go away with your skype problem
<runemaste644> (ee) nvidia(0): failed to load the nvidia kernel module!
<gourdin> wols: the not modified alsa call wont work anymore
<gourdin> sounds like regression to me
<runemaste644> (ee) nvidia(0): *** aborting ***
<dajaqna> w
<wols> runemaste644: I already told you. and asked you a question
<jojopumpkin> Question: I am running Ubuntu 7.04 (installed via Wubi) alongside WindowsXP. I am noticing a terribly slow read/write speed on my internal and external HDs while using Ubuntu. I transferred 1gb of photos from my external HD to my /home folder and it took 11 minutes. In Windows it takes about 20 seconds, if that. If I were to simply install Ubuntu as the only OS on my system, would that help? Would reformatting my external with NTFS-g3 too
<magnetron> gourdin: skype.com
<bakarat> anyone: does ntfsclone also handle fat32 or is there another program to do that?
<runemaste644> and it unloaded modules nvidia ramdac and fb
<dajaqna> what skype
<encrypt3d> Thank you kindly backarat and wols --- i need to do a little more reading it seems.  perhaps the id i thought i registered was taken?
<runemaste644> and
<dajaqna> and
<magnetron> and
<wols> gourdin: does your music player, movie player, etc work? do you get sound there?
<qaldune> jojopumpkin: if you really want to use ubuntu, you'd better install it normally, not using wubi
<runemaste644> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable config.
<wols> encrypt3d: ncikserv will tell you if it's so
<wols> runemaste644: stop that useless pasting here please
<runemaste644> i was just trying to be specific
<bakarat> encrypt3d, indeed, and you can use "tab" to complete nicks (normally), so type bak then tab and you get bakarat ;)
<encrypt3d> bakarat: test PM
<wols> runemaste644: again: how did you install nvidia drivers? and did you change your kernel since then?
<runemaste644> and it says gdm is misconfigured
<avgeneral> how do i successfully install phpmyadmin via terminal?
<runemaste644> yes i installed nvidia drivers
<wols> avgeneral: apt-get install phpmyadmin
<wols> runemaste644: HOW did you do it?
<runemaste644> i hate kernel upgrades
<jojopumpkin> qaldune: Will that increase my read/write speeds? Or is Ubuntu that slow in this area?
<bakarat> anyone: does ntfsclone also handle fat32 or is there another program to do that?
<avgeneral> wols: but when i go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin i get a '404 not found'
<qaldune> jojopumpkin: of course it will
<runemaste644> i did by restricted drivers
<bakarat> sorry to repeat, but it's an urgent question, i'm backing up a computer as we speak
<sethk> runemaste644, download and install the nvidia drivers from nvidia's web site.  This works much better when kernel source is installed; at a minimum kernel headers must be installed.
<Jocke> May I get a copy of the standard /etc/apt/sources.list in Dapper?
<wols> sethk: do no tell people this
<qaldune> jojopumking: it will probably be faster than windows. wubi is just a workaround and give problems as those of the same kind do
<ibanez> (10:07) · ibanez · !dontask
<ibanez> (10:07) · WiFiHelper` · ibanez: "dontask" is (#1) Don't ask when BT3 will be released, or (#2) No, you cant be a beta tester!, or (#3) If you should ask the wrong person, you will be flamed!, or (#4) also Don't ask how beta-testing is going, or (#5) basically, don't continue over this subject or you're risking a kick, or (#6) BT3 will come later, or (#7) no, we will NOT tell you why
<ibanez> oh man
<ibanez> im sorry
<ibanez> :/
<jojopumpkin> qaldune: tnx
<wols> sethk: this is wrong and NOT supported here. ubuntu has drivers already
<runemaste644> how do i do that when i only have nON GRAPHICAL access?????
<qaldune> np
<gourdin> (not a joke) openwengo got the same problem ?
<wols> runemaste644: can you answer my question or do you not understand it?
<Lumpy^> hey.. i got problems in saving windows files to ubuntu using samba... is oplock can be the problem? how can i disable it completely?
<wols> runemaste644: and LONG ago I told you what to do
<gourdin> openwengo can't use my mic anymore
<runemaste644> please pm
<netdefilr> do new dvds not play under ubuntu?
<avgeneral> wols: phpmyadmin still doesn't work
<gourdin> wengo worked fine under feitsy
<wols> avgeneral: does /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ exist?
<sethk> wols, it is NOT wrong.  It works quite well.  I've been on this channel for two years; don't lecture me about things you don't understand.
<wols> sethk: it is WRONG
<avgeneral> wols: yes
<wols> !nvidia | sethk
<ubotu> sethk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<qwaz> Does anyone know how to set conky's window title?
<sethk> wols, obviously he's already done that, but if you prefer that he has no GUI, then stay with your recommendation.
<wols> sethk: it breaks with the next kernel upgrade evreytime. it breaks your packagemanagement since it doesn't care about dpkg nstalled files, it messes with dependencies since programs don't know that glx is isntalled, etc
<wols> it's simply wrong
<sethk> wols, nonsense.
<sethk> complete, utter, nonsense
<sethk> amazing.
<sethk> wols, if you've installed the packages first, obviously the dependencies are satisfied.
<Lumpy^> help?
<wols> sethk: which packages?
<sethk> wols, if you then fix the problem with a newer driver, there are absolutely no negative implications.
<Jocke> Someone that's running Ubuntu Dapper, please help me
<wols> sethk: there are. it breaks people's systems after they upgrade
<sethk> wols, the nvidia driver.  If you install ubuntu's nvidia restricted driver, and then install the newer one, the dependencies are complete correct.
<Jocke> I need a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list
<wols> sethk: if you already have the ubuntu drivers, why would you install the nvidia.com ones?
<theseeker_> sorry for the interception, I have some problems with my usb audio card and jack (jack server not starting)
<daxroc> any one know if there is a specific kernel module for the macmini lirc remote ?
<wols> and as soon as you upgrade again you get the ubuntu drivers again
<sethk> wols, because it is newer and works better with some of the newer boards.
<runemaste644> ok i see how
<Rubin> daxroc, google?
<amaury_> Bonjour , j'ai un petit probleme de avec mon wifi ( carte wifi linksys (reconnu par ubu ) sous club internet avec clé wep ), j'ai utilisé plusieur  logiciel pour me connecté au réseau mais en vain. Lorsque je scan ( avec sudo iwlist ra0 scan ) il trouve le réseau mais trouve pas le essid !! quelqu'un peu m'aider ???
<sethk> wols, well, possibly.  hopefully by that time ubuntu has the newer driver.  If not, you install it again.  so what?
<runemaste644> but my question is how to do it in command line
<wols> !fr | amaury_
<ubotu> amaury_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<daxroc> Rubin: google doesnt help ! thats why im asking !
<Rubin> daxroc, i'd guess if its not in google, the answer is no
<wols> sethk: you install unsupported software not in ubuntu. for nvidia.com drivers: #nividia
<soldia> hola
<daxroc> Rubin: being that google is god eh !
<sethk> wols, I know that perfectly.  I do what's necessary to make things work.  I don't worry about politics.
<wols> Rubin: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  choose nv. and you have a gui to isntall nvidia drivers the ubuntu way
<spezi|Fanta> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<wols> if you want anothre way: ask sethk
<soldia> someone spanish??
<Rubin> wols: huh?
<spezi|Fanta> why is this happening?
<runemaste644> hablas no espanol
<magnetron> !es | soldia
<ubotu> soldia: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<qaldune> soldia si
<Rubin> spezi|Fanta, what are you trying to compile?
<soldia> holaa
<sethk> soldia, there is a spanish channel.  If that doesn't help, then PM me.
<wols> sethk: then you are in the wrong place as I said: if you are here, do it the ubuntu way, if you are in nvidia: their way
<sethk> wols, that's dogma, it has no place in a support channel.
<spezi|Fanta> Rubin, a acpi modul
<qwaz> when I installed ubuntu, there was a "notification" type icon in my top panel.  What program was that, I'd like to re-add it
<spezi|Fanta> they say run "make"
<wols> sethk: it has. just like we don't support skype here for example. or automatix. or envy. or any ot the other crappy, ubuntu-breaking things
<runemaste644> how do i check to see if a package is installed through cli?
<Rubin> spezi|Fanta, is there a Makefile?
<spezi|Fanta> yes
<qaldune> wols what matter here is helping people to have their ubuntu installations fully working. i don't think it matters the way you help people since you do
<matttis> Pelo: i also installed the "Sun Java 5.0 Plugin". Only with "Java 1.4 plugin for mozilla/firefox" it didn't work. Now it works
<Rubin> runemaste644, dpkg -l packagename
<runemaste644> wow. that was fast
<wols> qaldune: yes fully working. and nvidia.com drivers break their systems in the future
<sethk> wols, it's wrong to characterize something that works better as being similar to something that doesn't work at all.
<spezi|Fanta> Rubin, yes there is a Makefile
<wols> sethk: if nvidia.com works better, file a bug in launchpad. if it's better I'm sure ubuntu adopts your solution
<Pelo> matttis,  I corrected myself, you probably missed it ,  I told you to install java6 and the pluggin
<wols> sethk: heck, write it in the wiki, etc
<Rubin> spezi|Fanta, hmm. are you following a guide of some kind?
<runemaste644> well, it helps to plug in an ethernet cable
<sethk> wols, you are missing the point.  Always, and unavoidably, the distro kernel and drivers are a bit behind.  That's how a distro adds value.  Occasionally, though, it is necessary to go with the newer code.
<matttis> Pelo: no, I ignored it :-) which one is better ?
<ktosia> hello, in KDE, how to have  alt-tab  going through all windows from all desktops?
<sethk> wols, ubuntu will surely do a back port, but for the person who's system is not working, that doesn't help much.
<spezi|Fanta> Rubin, yeah the README file
<matttis> Pelo: the problem is i didn't found the same for version 6
<Pelo> matttis,  use the java6 it it the latest,  sun-java6-jre and the related -plugin package , that should be it, remove the 5 one
<matttis> Pelo: there's no package called java 6 plugin or something like that
<Rubin> spezi|Fanta, you made need other sources to make it work.. it can be hard to recompile parts of also because its so intertwined in the other packages
<sethk> wols, and ubuntu has, unfortunately, a serious problem in that they frequently provide only binary, and no source, for backports.
<Rubin> spezi|Fanta, what are you trying to do?
<wols> sethk: his card was working before, the ubuntu drivers worked. right now the ubuntudrivers support all nvidia cards out right now afaik
<Pelo> matttis,  hold on
<wols> sethk: this is not like when 8600 was new and there was no drivre for it in ubuntu so what you say doesn't apply
<ktosia> hello, in KDE, how to have  alt-tab  going through all windows from all desktops?
<bakarat> anyone: does ntfsclone also handle fat32 or is there another program to do that?
<sethk> wols, That's true.  Now it's the 8800 that's new, rather than the 8600.  There are always new cards.
<wols> bakarat: dd does it, mondo does it, etc
<matttis> Pelo: there's only Sun Java 6 Web Start, Sun Java 6 Web Start (32 bit) and Sun Java 6 Console
<runemaste644> im wondering how nvidia got uninstalled when my laptop wasnt on
<wols> sethk: and it doesn't work with the ubuntu drivers? really?
<bakarat> wols, ok
<Rubin> bakarat, partimage?
<runemaste644> its just weird
<sethk> wols, specifically, the latest nvidia driver adds support for quadro fx 290, fx 370, fx 570, fx 1700.
<Rubin> runemaste644, elfs
<sethk> wols, some 8800's work, but some of the very newest ones don't.
<bakarat> Rubin, is that default installed on the livecd?
<wols> sethk: all beside the point: he has nvidia working before.
<ibanez> !ati
<sethk> wols, plus there is a fix for 7050 also
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<runemaste644> ok, now how do i start x on virtual terminal 7?
<wols> 7050? from nvidia? since when?
<sethk> wols, not besides the point, because you made a blanket statement.  That blanket statement isn't true.
<Kvist> Most of my fonts look like crap. What resolution per inch should I use for the fonts? My screen resolution is 1920 x 1200
<Pelo> matttis, in the terminal  ( close synaptic first)   sudo apt-get instal sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin
<sethk> wols, there is a fix for a serious 7050 bug in the latest driver.
<Pelo> matttis, in the terminal  ( close synaptic first)   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin
<sethk> wols, I don't recommend that people use it routinely, but in some cases it's the right thing to do.
<wols>  /ignore sethk
<Pelo> matttis, use the second line,  I made a typo
 * runemaste644 crosses fingers
<saik0> runemaster644: 7 is the default
<wols> runemaste644: start gdm
<qwaz> when I installed ubuntu, there was a "notification" type icon in my top panel.  What program was that, I'd like to re-add it
<sethk> wols, IRC ignores you if the first character of your command is a space.  :)   which you know, and are probably baiting me.  :)
<qwaz> it was for updates
<runemaste644> ok i got fatal server error no screens found
<sethk> qwaz, how did you lose it?
<qwaz> sethk: I'm sure I removed it
<qwaz> sethk: while playing with the panels
<atlef> qwaz: when there are new updates, you will see that icon
<mentalray> can some1 tell me what is the use for a process call nautilus(cuz it taking 49% of my cpu usage) ?
<Kvist> Most of my fonts look like crap. What resolution per inch should I use for the fonts? My screen resolution is 1920 x 1200
<wols> runemaste644: which driver are you trying to use?
<runemaste644> nvidia-glx
<sethk> runemaste644, that usually means the configuration file isn't correct for the driver.  (That's why I recommended the nvidia driver, since it properly updates the configuration file.)  Usually running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will fix you problem.
<wols> Kvist: depends on the screensize
<Kvist> wols: 17"
<runemaste644> well then can you help me choose the right stuff
<runemaste644> like the mouse input and other things easy to mess up
<sethk> Kvist, I use 1920 x 1200 without a problem.  The resolution is not the cause of your problem.
<sethk> runemaste644, s/you/your/
<sethk> runemaste644, I should hedge and say "usually fix your problem" but it almost always works.
<Richard51684> Hey guys, I was wondering, in Firefox, when I hit backspace in a webpage it acts like a page up button. Why is this?
<Rubin> mendred, thats the process that shows you files on your computer in the GUI
<Kvist> wols: 17"
<runemaste644> well i usually prefer to use a text editor for xorg.conf
<runemaste644> like nano
<Rubin> Richard51684, theres a huge debate at firefox regarding the backspace key.. half want that, half want it to be 'back'
<bakarat> anyone know what happens if i restore a 21gig ntfs partition (cloned with ntfsclone) to a 80 gig ntfs partition?
<Rubin> Richard51684, theres an about:config setting i think..
<sethk> runemaste644, if you can fix your problem that way, have at it.
<Richard51684> Oh, I forgot about that.
<mendred> Rubin: ummm i usually use dolphin
<Richard51684> Why would anyone want it to be a page up key? Doesn't make sense
<sethk> bakarat, essentially you'll waste 59 gigs of space
<ktosia> how to stop fucking thunderbird for stupid asking me each time about invalid certificate for an account?
<demento> hello anybody knows how i can clone my installation?
<sethk> Richard51684, it doesn't act as a page up key here.
<wols> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bakarat> sethk, can ubuntu livecd partition a drive and format is as ntfs?
<sethk> bakarat, no.
<sethk> bakarat, well, partition, yes, format, no.
<Richard51684> I'm pretty sure it comes configured as a page up key. Firefox, on Ubuntu gutsy that is.
<sethk> bakarat, it can do vfat, and then windows can convert vfat to ntfs
<Rubin> Richard51684, its annoying, i agree.
<bakarat> sethk, hmm, so either i waste 59 gigs of space or i reinstall the windows from scratch...
<wols> bakarat: ntfsprogs has a program for formatting ntfs but I wouldn't use it personally
<demento> !clone is an application?
<wols> |clone | demento
<wols> !clone | demento
<ubotu> demento: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Rubin> Richard51684, http://www.tummy.com/journals/entries/kevin_20051207_224655
<Rubin> etc
<bakarat> i think i'll reinstall windows from scratch, though that will take a while..
<Kvist> Most of my fonts look like crap. What resolution per inch should I use for the fonts? My screen resolution is 1920 x 1200
<sethk> bakarat, how about temporarily sticking an extra drive in the box, restoring to that drive, and then copying to the new partition?  You'll still need windows to create the bigger partition, so that may not help you if you can't boot to windows at the moment.
<Kvist> 17"
<bakarat> sethk, the idea was to keep the programs etc, that's why i cloned the drive (well, part of the reason)
<Rubin> bakarat, you can resize ntfs partitions with parted
<bakarat> sethk, so simply copying it won't work (afaik)
<demento> thanks but can I burn the image for a later installation without doing any configuration?
<bakarat> Rubin, so, restore the image, then resize?
<Rubin> bakarat, restore it to the same size it was, then resize, yes
<sethk> bakarat, if it isn't a bootable partition, copying will work.  If it is, then copying won't work.
<RickX> has anyone had the menus in kcontrol disappear?
<bakarat> sethk, fixmbr should do the trick (with a windows cd that is)
<bakarat> ?
<bakarat> sethk, or am i missing something?
<sethk> bakarat, that takes care of only the mbr.
<bakarat> sethk, ah, what other step is there then?
<sethk> bakarat, windows can be very picky about the physical location of the boot image on the partition.
<sethk> bakarat, resizing may work
<bakarat> sethk, the image would be put onto the partition that was bootable before
<wols> bakarat: usueally fxmbr, fixboot does it, but: ##windows
<sethk> bakarat, you'll want to create the partition to be the same size as the cloned one, restore, and then resize.
<bakarat> wols, ok :)
<bakarat> sethk, creating the partition is the problem here right?
<bakarat> sethk, since there are no reliable tools in ubuntu to do it
<proteus> g'morning everyone, I'm having an odd problem: after some apparently random amount of time samba mounts that are being used by apps like audacious and amarok suddenly go down. Not only do they go down, but the directories that the samba shares were mounted to become inaccessible - anything that tries to access it locks up completely. When I do an ls-al the permissions are just blank spaces and question marks. I'd really appreciate any ideas
<proteus>  you guys could give me.
<proteus> the samba servers themselves remain accessable, and I can remount to a different directory without any problems but when I've got a half dozen apps expecting their crap to be in a directory that suddenly freaks out, a lot of stuff breaks and it happens consistently
<proteus> here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47543/plain/
<wols> bakarat: there are tons. any fdisk program can do it
<sethk> bakarat, no, that's not true.  The tools for creating the partition are reliable.  It's creating the ntfs file system that is the problem.
<sethk> bakarat, if you know the starting and ending cylinder numbers, there is no problem at all.
<LjL> If some of you couldn't speak in the last 30 seconds, please try again.
<daxroc> Should irw report buttons pressed on an apple mini remote , the events apear in xev but no output from irw, the correct device is specified in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf and the daemon has been restarted
<proteus> If anyone has any ideas on how to fix this, I'd really appreciate it
<runemaste644> wats up with the d-lines?
<daxroc> Im stuck with the remote permantly bound to gnome volume up/down ie will not change for other applications like it should
<proteus> I'm new to (x)ubuntu and I'm not sure how to go about this
<ompaul> proteus, there is #xubuntu
<proteus> yeah, they told me to come here
<ompaul> runemaste644, something brewing that got shut down
<larson9999> wols, it was memory.  i'm a moron.  this board only supports 2 gig and i had 4 in.
<proteus> and it's not really a xubuntu problem
<sethk> proteus, that's true, it's a samba issue, same for any ubuntu, in fact same for any linux
<proteus> I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with the ui
<proteus> thanks
<matttis> pelo: i found it in synaptic. before I used gnome-app-install, whatever that might be :-)
<wols> larson9999: good to know. what chipset (so I can avoid it in the future if the need arises)?
<Richard51684> Does anyone know how to change the firefox backspace from page up to actually back
<proteus> sethk, do you have any idea what could be causing it to happen?
<ompaul> proteus, http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2004-December/097520.html mgiht help you some - don't do samba myself
<bakarat> sethk, currently the 59 gig partition holds it's own windows installation on ntfs, can i simply restore the 21 gig image over it? or would this give me problems with partition tables and such?
<andrew-m> Richard, you could check to see if your keyboard layout is ok (correct country)
<larson9999> wols, via k8m890
<qwaz> Does anyone have some experience with getting a sound blaster 5.1 to work?  I don't get sound out of all my speakers.
<Ildjarn> what
<sethk> bakarat, The partition starting and ending cylinders _must_ be the same as the original cloned partition.  Otherwise resizing definitely will not work.
<ompaul> Richard51684, you have alt left arrow - as I have not looked at that kind of detail
<larson9999> wols, now the joy of trying to take a mobo back :)
<bakarat> sethk, any way to find out what they are?
<proteus> ompaul, yeah, it looks like the same problem but they don't talk about a fix
<wols> larson9999: seves you right that you bought via crap :P
<wols> larson9999: karma imho :)
<sethk> bakarat, If it's the first partition, the starting cylinder is the same.  So if you know the exact size, you can compute the end cylinder.  To do so you need the geometry info for the disk.  fdisk -l will show you that info.
<ompaul> Richard51684, have a look at about:config which is how you do a lot of config stuff to the browser - btw only change one thing at a time and write it down ;-)
<sethk> bakarat, if it's sda, then fdisk -l /dev/sda.  If it's hda, then fdisk -l /dev/hda.  etc.
<Richard51684> I found it, nevermind.
<neil_d> does the virtualbox vm have a network boot option ?
<larson9999> wols, i always buy the cheapest i can find.  actually, i usually get my stuff from dumpsters or curbside.  i just went to compusa to buy some ram for my wife's laptop and picked this up then.  that'll teach me
<sethk> qwaz, some of the soundblasters use an "ensonique" driver.
<qwaz> sethk: gotcha...lookin into it
<sethk> larson9999, compusa's RAM prices are frequently outrageous, above and beyond the tech issues.
<runemaste644> ok, how do i fix my xserver without reconfiguring xorg
<wols> lancetw: buying cheap is fine (/me looks at his k7s5a mobos here) but you have to be discerning still :)
<runemaste644> reconfiguring xorg causes nothing but trouble
<sethk> proteus, I hate to send you bouncing around IRC, but there is a #samba channel.  I would need much more info just to begin to help you with this.
<wols> runemaste644: put "nv" instead of "nvidia" in your xorg.conf. then you have a gui and can install drivers via synaptic
<proteus> sethk, thanks, I'll check it out
<LAMMER> hellov!
<runemaste644> does it really work
<runemaste644> and does it give me a window manager
<wols> runemaste644: apart from that "modprobe nvidia" could work too and then you run run the nvidia drivers again
<LAMMER> çäåñü ÷î ïî ðóññêè íå ãîâîðÿò?
<__boomer> hello, can anyone tell me what i have to change that the windowsclock shows the same time as the clock in linux?
<lifeforms> Q: My Ubuntu 6.06 LTS box doesn't have an in.telnetd.. is there a package to add this? [in b4 'insecure', have to get a legacy telnet-based console app running]
<wols> runemaste644: yes it really works
<ompaul> runemaste644, that is what you do - you want to go back to your live cd and when you have a gui copy back the xserver-org xorg.conf file to your /etc/X11/ or check out the previous versions and get the oldest one and copy that back
<LjL> !english | LAMMER
<ubotu> LAMMER: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<runemaste644> or...
 * runemaste644 has an idea
<wols> lifeforms: there is.
<bakarat> sethk, ok thanks, i'm looking into it
<runemaste644> how do i make it use the Vesa driver?
<piglit> what is roaming mode in network settings?
<wols> runemaste644: use "vesa" instead of "nvidia" in the xorg.conf
<lifeforms> wols: oh sensei, tell me where I can find this treasure!
<runemaste644> vesa is failproof
<Cesco> hello
<piglit> one pc wont connect to the network and i dont know why
<Pelo> matttis, are you still having difficulties ? sorry I've been in and out doing laundry, I didn'T realy keep up
<Cesco> how install vb 2005 on my ubuntu????
<spezi|Fanta> hi. i have a new modul but how do i load it?
<matttis> Pelo: no, everythings ok, it was just fyi
<lifeforms> a find / -name '*telnetd*' yields nothing.. dpkg -l gives a telnet client, but I have that one
<runemaste644> ill have to chang a lot
<spezi|Fanta> i always keep seeing the old version
<runemaste644> it says driver nvidia and board nv
<Pelo> matttis, congrats
<runemaste644> so which do i use?
<matttis> Pelo: :-) thanks to you too
<wols> lifeforms: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=in.telnetd&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<sethk> runemaste644, nv is the 2d open source driver.  nvidia is the 3d closed source driver from nvidia
<Richard51684> Uhm, my sound is very low, about at 50% it's unhearable and on 100% it feels like 25%, is there a way to increase the sound levels?
<lifeforms> wols: I love you!
<sethk> runemaste644, unless you are gaming, nv works just fine.
<Ildjarn> Someone please help me with my fonts.. they're horrible.. I changed it to 133 dots per inch, and now it's even worse than before
<runemaste644> i mean which do i change to vesa, driver or board, and where to change it
<Cesco> Help me please!! how install vb 2005 on my ubuntu????
<runemaste644> vesa is the open source universal driver
<ctothe1> The 2.6.23 kernel has an update that fixes issues with my NIC (sky2 and Marvell Yukon). Is there an easy way to update the kernel? My last effort didn't fare too well...
<sethk> Cesco, you don't.  You can install it under a windows emulator, but that's not running it in ubuntu exactly.
<bakarat> sethk, so, what i do is (once i have the end cylinder) start up fdisk on my ntfs drive, and delete the current partitions and add one with the exact size of the clone i have, then without formatting as ntfs, i put the clone on that partition, then boot with windows cd and do fixmbr & fixboot and it "should" work?
<soundray> Cesco: I suggest you stick with Windows if you need Visual Basic.
<sethk> ctothe1, I did that last week at work.  I did finally get it working, but it was not trivial.  The 2.6.23 kernel is only available in source from kernel.org; ubuntu doesn't yet support it.
<sethk> ctothe1, which means you have to build the kernel from source.  It's not really all that difficult.  PM me if you want to attempt it.
<Cesco> Thenk you soundray!!
<soundray> Cesco: you're welcome.
<soundray> Cesco: to write software for Linux, I suggest you start learning Python.
<Cesco> good!
<luckyone> hello all, can anyone point me to a good tutorial for setting up multi-domain postfix
<Rubin> cesco, soundray i endorse python, but he might also be interested in gambas2
<Cesco> I know very well C!!
<sethk> bakarat, yes.  Actually, you don't necessarily have to do fixmbr and fixboot.  I wouldn't do them unless it isn't working.
<ctothe1> sethk: Hmm damn. Yeah I was able to build the kernel myself, but could not get the nvidia driver built properly (tried 2 ways), and it also didn't recognize sound card.
<runemaste644> are there any modules i need to make it not load?
<sethk> ctothe1, I was able to build the nvidia driver, using the package from nvidia's web site.
<bakarat> sethk, ok thanks :)
<sethk> ctothe1, if you follow the procedure correctly the sound should work.
<mullcom> ware are the program mapp  ther all program files are?
<Cesco> are you programmer???
<spezi|Fanta> how do i uninstall moduls
<sethk> Cesco, if you know C you'll have little trouble with python
<soundray> Cesco: not really, I get all my work done with bash scripts usually.
<wols> spezi|Fanta: modprobe -r <module> ?
<wols> spezi|Fanta: or more permantently?
<sethk> spezi|Fanta, rmmod, if you mean temporarily on the running kernel.
<runemaste644> ok it failed to initalize the glx extention
<ctothe1> sethk: which procedure did you follow? also, if you update the kernel, will it interfere with other updates released for ubuntu?
<spezi|Fanta> wols, well I got a old and a new vesion. i want to deinstall the old and run the new one
<wols> runemaste644: to be expected since it's the nvidia glx which obviously can't work
<wols> spezi|Fanta: of what exactly?
<sethk> ctothe1, I can go through the procedure with you; PM me.  I'm a kernel developer, so I didn't follow anyone's procedure, I created my own.
<spezi|Fanta> its call asus_acpi
<spezi|Fanta> wols, o.30 is running but i need 0.40 to use bluetooth
<wols> spezi|Fanta: replace the one in /lib/modules/`uname -r` with the new one
<spezi|Fanta> ok
<spezi|Fanta> thx
<wols> spezi|Fanta: then run sudo depmod -a
<Cesco> I'm 17 year old and I go to informatic school!!!
<runemaste644> ok so how do i make the glx work?
<wols> sethk: may I ask what you develop for the kernel?
<Cesco> i will do C++!!!
<wols> runemaste644: reinstall nvidia drivers
<sethk> wols, device drivers, primarily.
<Cesco> or Visual C++
<wols> sethk: which ones I meant
<runemaste644> what packages are nvidia drivers?
<wols> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<runemaste644> i already did nvidia-glx
<wols> runemaste644: you need to install the kernel module too
<sethk> wols, mostly in the last couple of years proprietary ones, unfortunately.  For qualcomm, and for watchguard.  I just started a new project at Bug Labs which is open source, thankfully.
<sethk> wols, I also do kernel ports onto new hardware.  Did one for an xscale processor last year, plus a redboot port for the same hardware.
<sethk> wols, xscale is an Intel IC with an ARM core and various peripherals on the same chip.
<sethk> wols, which you probably already know.
<Cesco> bye bye
<Qjimbo> Hi
<LAMMER> please give me URL on russian chat
<ctothe1> sethk: pm'd you if you didn't see it.
<brobostigon> hi
<SpookyE1> Has anyone made a Beagle 0.3.0 deb?
<wols> !ru | LAMMER
<ubotu> LAMMER: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<sethk> ctothe1, I didn't.  Possibly your nick isn't registered?  I'll create a temporary channel, hold on a moment ...
<runemaste644> ok which do i need legacy glx or new
<sethk> ctothe1, join #temp09
<brobostigon> i have an interesting question, does google earth work on powerpc gutsy, i know it works on x86 linux, but what about powerpc, any thoughts????
<wols> runemaste644: depends on your nvidia chip. which one is it?
<runemaste644> i have a quadro nvs 10m/geforce go 7300 rev a1
<Znuff> Hi. Where would I set the default "umask" for a user so gnome/kde/xfce obbeys it?
<runemaste644> *110m
<wols> runemaste644: new then, not legacy
<wols> legacy is gf4 era and such
<runemaste644> and not plain?
<runemaste644> so i need the 97xx driver
<sethk> Znuff, in .bashrc, and also in the login equivalent, .bash_profile.
<Znuff> sethk, I tried in .profile, .bash_profile... doesn't change. It's still 0022
<sethk> Znuff, in $HOME.  That's specific to one user; if you want it to apply to multiple users, there are equivalent files in /etc.
<qwaz> sethk: speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -twav only gives me sound from front left
<ctothe1> sethk: k, there
<sethk> Znuff, what did you add, specifically?
<Znuff> sethk, umask 000
<runemaste644> ok ill try nvidia-glx-new
<wols> runemaste644: the driver with the highest version number you can find
<runemaste644> lets hope this works!
<VOmitO> alguem usa ubuntu 64bit?
 * runemaste644 crosses fingers once more
<kelsin> Znuff: the ubuntu umask is set in /etc/profile
<PriceChild> !es | VOmitO
<ubotu> VOmitO: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Znuff> kelsin, there has to be a way to set it for a single user.
<Znuff> kelsin, /etc/profile is system-wide
<VOmitO> ayuda con distro ubuntu 64bit
<runemaste644> ok so it will remove nvidia-glx and replace it with nvidia-glx-new
<VOmitO> no conssigo instalar
<jrib> Znuff: you need something that is read by the login manager (for example ~/.xprofile seems to work)
<Ttech> V0mit0: English here
<jrib> VOmitO: /join #ubuntu-es
<Znuff> jrib, I'd like bash to listen to that too :-/ also the login manager
<jrib> Znuff: it should
<jrib> Znuff: unless you have it getting reset somewhere else
<chazco> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Qjimbo> Is there anyone here who might be able to help me with graphics card drivers
<Qjimbo> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3220&SubCatID=158
<Qjimbo> I don't have the default ubuntu kernal so the drivers don't want to install
<chazco> Anyone know how to create a .deb? I'd like to extract some files to /opt/somedir, create menu entries and file assosiations...
<jrib> Qjimbo: build the drivers for your kernel then
<Qjimbo> I can't see the source for them on that page
<Qjimbo> I'm not sure if they even provide the source for the graphics drivers
<jrib> Qjimbo: go to nvidia's website
<Qjimbo> it's not an nvidia
<Qjimbo> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3220&SubCatID=158
<Qjimbo> it's a VIA Unichrome Pro
<kelsin> Znuff: yeah setting it in ~/.xprofile as jrib said worked for me
<jrib> Qjimbo: ah, then you need to contact them probably
<runemaste644> well, lets be picky today...
<jrib> !packaging > chazco (read the private message from ubotu)
<runemaste644> (talking to my xserver
<Qjimbo> is there no way I can fool the installer into thinking I have a different kernal?
<wols> Qjimbo: what for?
<Ttech> =I dont know. :P
<wols> Qjimbo: you cannot fool the installer. all you can do is actually use another kernel when installing
<spezi|Fanta> wols, to keep a model loaded (starup) is it ok just to put the file in the /lib/moduls/... folder?
<Qjimbo> ah right
<wols> spezi|Fanta: what "model"?
<spezi|Fanta> modul
<Jensss> hello, can someone tell me how to open a file in the terminal as root?
<spezi|Fanta> sorry
<BSG75> anyone know why I am getting EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended..
<riotkittie> Jensss: what kind of file?
<riotkittie> Jensss: prefix with sudo.
<Jensss> /var/lib/dpkg/status, that's the file I want to open
<spezi|Fanta> a got a new modul and it works fine. just wanna know ift i have to wirte its name in some kind a file
<bakarat> sethk, you happen to know which command i need to use to put the clone (a regular file in this case, not the special image format) back onto a disk?
<runemaste644> ok compatible nvidia x driver not found
<jrib> BSG75: because the maximal mount count was reached and the partition has not been fsck'ed?
<bakarat> sethk, ntfsclone --output /dev/hda myclone.img ?
<jrib> BSG75: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<BSG75> jrib: it's a TB drive and shouldn't it do that at boot .. one sec jrib
<SuicideSalmon> last night I was trying to use this computer as a sort of jukebox, and after about 5 minutes we kept getting "The contents of this folder cannot be displayed" on nearly all the music folders. I tried "cp * /home/james/Desktop/new/" but got the same issue, ls -all worked fine in the directories, any idea what the issue was? I had to reboot into windows in the end
<Jensss> riotkittie: that's a systemfile, so how to open it?
<wols> spezi|Fanta: you have a asus-acpi*,ko file somewhere under /lib/modules. you need to replace exacty that with the new one. none other
<sethk> bakarat, that I don't know, I haven't used that particular tool.  I just use dd to clone.  (which obviously isn't available from windows.)
<riotkittie> Jensss: sudo cat /var/lib/dpkg/status | less ... unless you want to write to it
<IanLiu> How do I find zeroes of a polynom using Axiom? I tried solve(x**4+1=0, z) but he didn't solve it....
<bakarat> sethk, i'm running this from ubuntu livecd
<spezi|Fanta> ok thx
<proximo> hi there, are there any reason not to use firefox3 ?
 * wols hands riotkittie the useless use of cat award of the day
<Jensss> riotkittie: yes, i want to write in the file
<wols> proximo: yes, it's probably buggy
<sethk> bakarat, I know, but I still don't know the answer because I haven't used that particular tool.  :)
<runemaste644> i need to get a compatible nvidia x driver
<proximo> wols: still beta ?
<wols> proximo: current version of ffox is 2.0.0.10
<bakarat> sethk, kk :P
<riotkittie> wols: you're cordially invited to take your award and cram it
<proximo> wols: ok, thanks :)
<kelsin> Jensss: then "sudo <editor> <file>" so probably "sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status" or if you're actually at the console with no xsession "sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/status"
<riotkittie> Jensss: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.old && sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BSG75> jrib: do I just type /pastebin to access pastebin?
<Roman123> Hi! I'm trying to install XEN following  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-7.10-server-install-xen-from-ubuntu-repositories-p2 But in the debootstrap step the command xen-create-image dies. Any Xen expert here who knows this problem?
<jrib> !pastebin | BSG75
<ubotu> BSG75: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BSG75> !pastebin |BSG75
<SuicideSalmon> !!
<BSG75> grrr
<BSG75> sec
<SuicideSalmon> last night I was trying to use this computer as a sort of jukebox, and after about 5 minutes we kept getting "The contents of this folder cannot be displayed" on nearly all the music folders. I tried "cp * /home/james/Desktop/new/" but got the same issue, ls -all worked fine in the directories, any idea what the issue was? I had to reboot into windows in the end
<kelsin> Roman123: you should pastebin the output, or tell us what the error was when it died
<qwaz> SuicideSalmon: you didn't have permission
<Roman123> it is a kernel oops :(
<qwaz> SuicideSalmon: sudo
<sethk> SuicideSalmon, most likely you need to use the uid= and gid= options when mounting the windows partition
<riotkittie> SuicideSalmon: what file ssytem?
<riotkittie> system*
<Roman123> there is a posting at ubuntuforums but without a replay :(
<SuicideSalmon> qwaz, I checked the permission, and it was drwxr-xr-x
<riotkittie> question.  if it was a permissions prob, would it kick in after he'd accessed files for X amount of time
<SuicideSalmon> so I should be able to open the folder, no matter what access I had, right?
<qwaz> riotkittie: nope, you're right
<jrib> IanLiu: why are you solving for z, and not x?
<kelsin> Roman123: well then link to it, otherwise it will be tough to get help since you don't mention the actual error in your question
<BSG75> jrib: done
<IanLiu> jrib: well... does this matters?
<SuicideSalmon> the filesystem was ntfs, but I tried copying it onto the desktop, and got the same issue (even though ls showed the files to be there)
<sank> munnu
<riotkittie> SuicideSalmon: are these files on a FAT32 partiton, by any chance?
<riotkittie> oh nevermind
<jrib> IanLiu: yeah, you need to tell it what the variable is.
<android> hi
<riotkittie> SuicideSalmon: what size is the partition? i'm having a similar issue, which is really grating when trying to make a playlist :P
<jrib> BSG75: url?
<IanLiu> jrib: I told him... solve(z**4+1=0, z)
<Jensss> riotkittie: battery was empty, can you say it again plz how to open that system file?
<android> do you know why zsnes is in multiverse in ubuntu but in main in debian?
<qwaz> Anyone want to give sound a shot?  I can only get sound from my front left speaker.
<android> I think this is an error
<Znuff> qwaz, check your cables
<BSG75> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47548/
<android> zsnes is a free software
<SuicideSalmon> riotkittie, 250gig, I'm looking at getting an external and moving some of that off so I can shrink it, but that's it for now
<jrib> IanLiu: well it probably only solves for real solutions, not imaginary ones
<steven_> hi, is there a simple solutionto take an avi and burn it in dvd compaitlbe format ?
<riotkittie> Jensss: sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/status     ... you may want to back it up first
<IanLiu> jrib: thats sad...
<Jensss> riotkittie: thx
<qwaz> Znuff: cables are nestled, all snug in their beds
<riotkittie> SuicideSalmon: doh. i was hoping yours was smaller than mine. i'm trying to pinpoint optimal size.
 * qwaz has a dirty mind
<jrib> IanLiu: try maxima maybe?  I had never used axiom
<Roman123> kelsin: one moment. I'm trying to find the logfile entries
<riotkittie> although i'll probably just suck it up and format that partition  linux friendly
<android> do you know why zsnes is in multiverse in ubuntu but in main in debian?
<IanLiu> jrib: maybe I must tell him I want to work on complex space?
<jrib> IanLiu: possibly
<IanLiu> jrib: hmm, I will see maxima
<SuicideSalmon> riotkittie, you any idea what the issue was? it didn't happen at first, just after about 5-10 minutes
<wols> Jensss: not just "might want to backup" but really realyl do a double backup. if you hose that file a complete reinstall is vrey likely
<Jensss> wols: i know ;-)
<wols> Jensss: what did you do in the first place to corrupt it?
<BSG75> I think I should've used reiserfs instead of ext3
<Jensss> euhm.. for search there is a command at the bottom that says: ^W, how do i have to type that?
<SuicideSalmon> Jensss, CTRL+W
<desertc> Does anyone use a cellular modem in Ubuntu?  I do not have one myself, but a friend was interested in using Ubuntu and wanted to know if his cellular modem on his laptop would work.
<IanLiu> jrib: any tips on using maxima? =p
<ferronica> anyone here using APC UPS with ubuntu 7.10 gnome ?
<Jensss> wols: ndas-admin, difficult to explain, but i had found something to fix it
<astro76> android, dunno, it's gpl, it should be in universe
<riotkittie> SuicideSalmon: nope, no idea. i havent really bothered delving into it and seeeing if there's a real solution.
<jrib> IanLiu: syntax for solve is the same, but you need to end with a ';'
<bakarat> sethk, would "automated system recovery" work? (i put the image onto the disk, but it won't boot)
<android> astro76, yes but it's in main in debian
<IanLiu> thanks
<riotkittie> SuicideSalmon: i actually brought it up in here yesterday, and the best advice i got was to change the filesystem.  :|
<astro76> android, right because it's gpl and free, thus it should be universe, not multiverse
<android> astro76, so why?
<astro76> android, dunno
<IanLiu> worked =)
<sethk> bakarat, I'm not sure.  It can't hurt, since it's not working anyweay.
<wols> bakarat: ##wndows
<wols> ##windows
<jargon> Hi, anyone know of an gtk based pppoe gui?
<nbkr> I set up Ldap Authentification on my local network and activated "cached credentials" like described on the howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PamCcredsHowto. It's working, but the login without the LDAP Server is terribly slow (takes about 3 - 5 minutes to login). Is this normal or is there a workaround?
<SuicideSalmon> riotkittie, that's not really an option for a Windows partition. Once I get the external hard drive, do you think  I should format it with ext3 and then copy it through linux from the mounted partition? Or could I end up with the same issues
<qaldune> desertc: not yet http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=396
<BSG75> jrib: you find anything I should change in my fstab?
<qwaz> Anyone want to give sound a shot?  I can only get sound from my front left speaker.
<jrib> BSG75: the last line corresponds to the culprit?
<desertc> qaldune: you misunderstand... not on a cell phone.  it's those modems you can get onto the internet through a cellular phone service
<Roman123> kelsin: It starts with BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00100100
<android> astro76, multiverse is "non-free software". zsnes is a free software. so zsnes have to be in universe
<wols> desertc: those are cellphones usually
<desertc> qaldune: they are very popular -- but largely proprietary
<super61> hello i just installed sdlmame and im getting bug reports can anyone help me?
<SuicideSalmon> does anyone else have issues with firefox freezing after the ubuntu upgrade?
<astro76> android, yes that's exactly what I said
<ktosia> what is an appl to learn hwo to typ on keyboard faster?
<wols> desertc: "linux <your cellphone>" in google
<desertc> wols qaldune: this is a PCMCIA card
<kelsin> Roman123: I would pastebin the whole output, it will definitly help debugging
<ktosia> any appl to train keyboard?
<riotkittie> SuicideSalmon: i'm not sure. FWIW, my first external was a USB drive and i did not have this issue, but Ubuntu was installed on my internal HD, and I was runnning 6.06.
<astro76> android, and the answer is... it's in universe, not multiverse http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/otherosfs/zsnes
<wols> !ask | super61
<ubotu> super61: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> ktosia: gtypist is one but I am sure there are more
<super61> wols: i did
<Roman123> kelsin: done
<android> astro76,  pool/multiverse/z/zsnes/zsnes_1.420-2.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<astro76> android, so it's already been fixed in gutsy ;)
<ajopaul> there was no such delay with feisty but with gutsy login takes soo loong..
<kelsin> Roman123: url?
<riotkittie> now i'm using an eSATA external that houses my 7.10 install, and my media partition. <shrug>
<astro76> android, yeah feisty and earlier apparently
<qkr> how do I enable flash player on firefox? it says it's installed but it doesn't work for some reason
<qaldune> desertc: 3g pcmcia card?
<astro76> android, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=zsnes
<Roman123> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47549/
<matttis> how do I find out the name of an program of which I know the shell command
<Roman123> kelsin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47549/
<matttis> !name
<ubotu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<super61> astro76: i installed sdlmame and im getting bur reports any idea why?
<wols> super61: either you ask your real question and state your real problem or no one will help you (or can for that matter)
<jrib> qkr: the installer has not been updated for the recent flash udate.  You need to grab the tar.gz from adobe and install the .so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<qkr> jrib thanks
<kelsin> Roman123: what error did the xen-create-disk-image (or whatever it is) display?
<super61> wols: i got a bug report in sdlmame and thats my problem
<jrib> matttis: dpkg -S $(which COMAAND_HERE)     tells you the package name
<Roman123> kelsin: none
<astro76> super61, not sure what you mean, do you mean an error? pastebin it and we can look
<astro76> !paste | super61
<ubotu> super61: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Roman123> the system crashes
<matttis> jrib: thanks
<android> astro76, ok thank you
<radioaktivstorm> why do my javascript files spontaneously change mime type to text/x-matlab when i click to open them?
<super61> astro76: ok hold on
<kelsin> Roman123: what command did you run? (with arguments etc)
<wols> super61: google "smart questions": you need that
<Roman123> xen-create-image --hostname=starmaclinux1.sinh.us --size=20Gb --swap=256Mb --ip=192.168.1.21 --netmask=255.255.255.0 --gateway=192.168.1.1 --force --dir=/home/xen --memory=256Mb --arch=i386 --kernel=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-xen --initrd=/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-xen --debootstrap --dist=etch --passwd
<super61> wols: sure i do
<astro76> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<astro76> ;)
<wols> super61: it's good to agree on something
<super61> astro76: im not retareded lol
<wols> radioaktivstorm: cause mybe that's what is in your mime.types
<astro76> super61, ;) it's for everyone
<super61> astro76: lol ok
<rico> anyone know where I can find a .deb of the latest stable version of Pidgin?
<super61> oo astro76 im using a frontend to help get sdlmame running ok?
<desertc> wols qaldune: here is a HOWTO on the T-Mobile card.  this guy has an AT&T version.  At least I can let him know about it, but I know he is not going to go through this hassle.  http://erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html
<astro76> super61, ok
<radioaktivstorm> wols: ok ill have a look in there
<liro> ok
<liro> maleardi
<liro> imas msn
<Roman123> kelsin: any ideas?
<liro> ok
<liro> imas msn
<liro> ok kaiz
<qwaz> Anyone want to give sound a shot?  I can only get sound from my front left speaker.
<cod1> astro76: here  Traceback (most recent call last):
<cod1>   File "/home/balki/projects/wahcade/debian/wahcade/usr/share/games/wahcade/gst_media.py", line 70, in on_message
<cod1>     self.on_eos()
<cod1>   File "/home/balki/projects/wahcade/debian/wahcade/usr/share/games/wahcade/gst_media.py", line 232, in on_eos
<cod1>     self.next_track()
<cod1>   File "/home/balki/projects/wahcade/debian/wahcade/usr/share/games/wahcade/gst_media.py", line 263, in next_track
<kelsin> Roman123: just goes to ask a side question, any reason you're install etch instead of gutsy?, but besides that I would try making sure the /home/xen dir is there, other then that I have no idea, it's wierd that you get a kernel panic. You can always install without the xen create image, there are tuts online that walk you through creating the xen config by hand
<cod1>     self.player.set_location('file://%s' % self.tracks[self.current_track])
<cod1> IndexError: list index out of range
<astro76> !paste | cod1
<ubotu> cod1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<super61> there astor76
<qaldune> desertc does your friend understand spanish? http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/31124
<Jack_Sparrow> rico: always better to stay in the repos ...
<desertc> qwaz: maybe your front left speaker is where the best quality sound comes from!  ;)
<super61> astro76: yea.... im not in the irc hcannel enough to install it
<Roman123> kelsin: I want a simple debian based host. But I can try gutsy
<Roman123> thanks
<Roman123> I'll try later
<Roman123> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste | cod1
<ubotu> cod1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<astro76> super61, it's a web site, and you must use it to paste more than 2 lines or you will be booted
<qwaz> desertc: Maybe, but I'd like the other 5 to work, too
<kelsin> Roman123: yeah I would drop xen-create-image and do it by hand, debootstrap is a very simple command, let me see if I can find the guide I used
<super61> astro76: my codc name didnt get booted
<astro76> super61, as for the error, dunno, never used wahcade and there's not enough info to figure out what's going on
<desertc> qaldune: well, my question was whether the device was going to work right off the bat, and I see the answer is no, so I am all set.  I don't know him well enough to do free technical support to get this working for him.
<super61> astro76: ok well with sdlmame it cant find my roms know why?
<astro76> super61, lol it will next time
<desertc> spanish or no spanish.  ;)  thanks for the link though
<Ongaku> is there a program for ubuntu that reads .daa files? or can i just install poweriso in wine and mount it that way
<astro76> super61, check the config file for the rompath
<super61> astro76: lol ok
<euphorial> My xwindows file browser is constantly taking up the full screen when I open it, and I cannot figure out how to make it fit to the screen again. Anyone have a quick fix? (I'm afraid I may have hit CTRL+(something).
<super61> ok
<desertc> qwaz: Have you checked your channel levels in ALSAMIXER yet??
<reppypepp2> hi how do i edit a config file ? is it easier to find a command line text editor and use sudo, or to use a gui text editor but somehow get superuser access first?
<astro76> reppypepp2, if you want gui, gksudo gedit file
<ChrisC_> Ok simple question. How do I format a new hard disk that I have added as slave?
<euphorial> reppypepp2, I'd use sudo nano filename
<Niteye> i need help with cryptsetup if anyone has some expert knowledge about filesystems please msg me th
<reppypepp2> ok
<reppypepp2> thanks
<ChrisC_> It is completely raw.
<Blissex> ChrisC_: no way.
<ChrisC_> No partitions nothing.
<desertc> euphorial: try Alt-Space, R to resize
<euphorial> desertc, ok thanks, one sec...
<bazhang> ChrisC_: gui or cli?
<Blissex> ChrisC_: then partition it. If you really want to prep it a bit first just write all zeroes to all of it.
<ChrisC_> Blissex: no way?
<super61> astro76: i cant get the screen for epsxe bigger then 320x320 know why?
<qwaz> desertc: Looking at them now, all the right ones seem to be turned up
<astro76> super61, never used it
<Ongaku> is there a program that converts different image formats to .iso?
<nixNewb> i just changed my password and I think I mistyped something or something, because I can't type it in again
<romantik> hello
<brobostigon> hi, good afternoon
<super61> astro76: ok
<ChrisC_> Blissex: GUI
<desertc> qwaz: turn them all up
<bazhang> ChrisC_: gparted
<ChrisC_> Blissex: Or teminal
<ChrisC_> terminal
<ChrisC_> Blissex: Not Fdisk?
<Blissex> Ongaku: like JPEG to ISO?
<desertc> nixNewb: run passwd with sudo and it will not ask you to confirm the existing password
<Dr_willis> Ongaku,  what format specificially?
<desertc> !hi | brobostigon
<ubotu> brobostigon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<qkr> how do I remove when I minimize a window? the kind of black frame thing that goes smaller, I just want instant minimize?
<bazhang> ChrisC_: cfdisk is the ncurses version
<Blissex> ChrisC_: gparted (already suggested) and various distro specific GUI helpers exist.
<nixNewb> desertc: i can't log in
<Ongaku> dr_willis: i have a .daa file...which is PowerISO format...wanna convert it to .iso
<ChrisC_> Blissex: Ok thanks I have a look around.
<Blissex> ChrisC_: for terminal use, there are parted, cfdisk, fdisk, sfdisk in order of increasing geekyness
<romantik> i need to format my sansa e260 before i can upgrade the firmware... it's easy on Windows usginthe drop-down menu Format option, but under Ubuntu 7.10 i don't have an idea how to format a drive... how exactly is formatting done in Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> qkr,  I recall there being some setting you could tweak with the gconf editor under gnome to disable the extra eye candy. But Thats about all i rember.
<desertc> nixNewb: do it from single user mode, choose it as an option when it boots
<bazhang> Ongaku: that is a propietary format, not sure that you can in linux
<Ongaku> blissex: i mean .daa to .iso or .mdr to .iso
<qkr> how do I run gconf?
<super61> astro76: i tryed ever way and it stall cant find the path
<Ongaku> bazhang: ah crap...buncha newbs that made that crap then
<nixNewb> by logging in as "linux single"?
<RCOMALTA> i fix up samba to copy file from windows to linux it take 30 file 443 kb
<RCOMALTA> is this normal
<romantik> qkr, with the command gconf-editor
<qwaz> desertc: they're all turned up, still no change
<Dr_willis> Ongaku,  i would say do some googling on that. IF theres a windows tool that can do it. You may want to try it with wine, Ive never see/used a .daa befor.  If its a game dvd. you may lose whatever extra 'info' is in the .daa if you convert it.
<Blissex> Ongaku: some of those formats are just ISO, for some there are converters (e.g. Nero to ISO).
<qkr> thanks
<romantik> no problem
<bazhang> Ongaku: I try to avoid those myself
<nixNewb> desrtc: by logging in as "linux single," I tried that and it still asks for a password
<desertc> qwaz: Anything muted?  Did you see any other devices by pressing tab ?
<Ongaku> bazhang: yeah...i like PowerISO though..figured it would be simple as installing poweriso in wine an mounting the .daa so i can install my program
<romantik> how to format a drive in Ubuntu 7.10?
<bazhang> Ongaku: that might work
<qwaz> desertc: I'm using alsamixergui
<desertc> qwaz: I know you are
<sigma> has anyone here ever used firewall builder before?
<super61> astro76: finally got it
<Niteye> i need help with cryptsetup if anyone has some expert knowledge about filesystems please msg me th
<qwaz> desertc: Nothing is muted...
<Ongaku> bazhang: ya, that´s what i figured lol...didn´t have a problem installing diablo II or anything else in wine so ill have to try that out
<desertc> romantik: gnome partition editor
<euphorial> desertc, I tried ALT+Space then resize, nothing even shows up. I can't even see the Minimize, Maximize/Restore, and Exit icons at top right. :-/
<kelsin> romantik: obviously this is very dangerous, so make sure you know what you're doing, but when you format a drive you just make a new filesystem on it, with the mkfs commands. I have NO idea whan you mean by you needing to format the sansa to install new firmware, so please make sure you know what you're doing before you blow all of the software on your mp3 player away
<Milux> how i can control the volume on gxine or realplayer without change the PCM volume?
<euphorial> I feel like an idiot, but there isn't any option anywhere that I can find to MAKE it full-screen, or to take it off. :x
<desertc> qwaz: I am out of ideas
<bazhang> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/extract-convert-mount-iso-bin-daa-nrg.html Ongaku may help
<Ongaku> bazhang: thx mate
<bazhang> Ongaku: no worries :}
<romantik> desertc, what's the command to open the GNOME Partititon Editor?
<Jack_Sparrow> gparted
<desertc> euphorial: you might try running it with the -geometry command from the command line
<Ongaku> bazhang: oh ya mate this will work wondefully :D haha thanks alot
<mad> Are there any command line cd writing tools that come with ubuntu?
<bazhang> Ongaku: great news :}
<david_J> mad cdrecord
<nbkr> mad, wodim
<euphorial> desertc, how would one open the gui file browser by command line? (never done it)
<bazhang> mkisofs?
<david_J> mad: and growisofs
<david_J> mad: mkisofs
<desertc> euphorial: just run the command
<kelsin> euphorial: nautilus --no-desktop (for the default gnome file browser)
<mad> david_J: thanks for the prog names
<david_J> mad: np
<mad> nbkr: looks like wodim is the cd writing program i have
<david_J> mad: if you can install k3b makes it easier
<Eicca> How can I turn off the thing that opens the same windows I had left open while I shut down the computer at bootup?
<david_J> nbkr: same diff
<Jack_Sparrow> euphorial: check into thunar   ....
<riotkittie> Eicca: check sessions... System > preferences
<mad> david_J: dont have a net connection to the comp right now, and i only need to burn one disk
<Blissex> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<david_J> nbkr: I think it is a symlink to cdrecord
<euphorial> Jack_Sparrow, is thunar another browser?
<david_J> mad man cdrecord
<david_J> mad: pretty simple
<mad> david_J: it didnt come with my default install and the gui isnt working
<Jack_Sparrow> euphorial: file manager...  like thunar
<david_J> mad: cool
<euphorial> kelsin, desertc, Jack_Sparrow, thanks.
<euphorial> :>
<wols> david_J: cdrecord is not in debian/ubuntu anymore. wodim is a fork
<mad> would someone mind posting the output of "wodim --help" to a pastebin?
<wols> debian got into a spat with the cdrecord developer and forked it due to GPL reasons
<david_J> wols: same diff
<Niteye> i need help with cryptsetup if anyone has some expert knowledge about filesystems please msg me th
<ZAKhan> where do i find support for samba?
<david_J> wols: genisofs is mkisifs
<wols> wodim is not cdrecord at all
<david_J> wols: sorry you are right so sue me
<billenium> when i do ping (website) in my terminal, how do i stop it
<billenium> ?
<david_J> wols: I have another machine that runs gentoo and
<euphorial> ok, got Nautilus working beautifully now. Thanks all who helped.
<bazhang> control c
<euphorial> but will still check out thunar.
<euphorial> Regards!
<ibanez> anyway to tell if my ati card is installed correctly ?
<david_J> wols: it installs wodim but I guess it keeps the cdrecord man page
<david_J> wols: I can type cdrecord or wodim and it still works
<qwaz> Anyone want to give sound a shot?  I can only get sound from my front left speaker.
<cursor101> hey any chance of some help with my wirless networking , wont work after upgrade to .10
<david_J> cursor101: what card?
<cursor101> wusb54g
<B_166-ER-X> I have search everywhere : i cannot find anything. PLEASE, can someone tells me how to reset the Alsamixer settings to Default ? (i even did the 'reinstall ALSA from fresh kernel' but my settings are still there afterwards)
<wols> david_J: the power of symlinks
<david_J> wols: yep
<Abu-Aadam> Hi i want to find pidgin logs
<Abu-Aadam> Is there a way to find them from file system?>
<IndyGunFreak> Abu-Aadam: like chatlogs
<ikonia> Abu-Aadam: look in prefernces in pidgin to see where it is logging
<ikonia> Abu-Aadam: assuming you have enabld logging
<Abu-Aadam> IndyGunFreak: yes
<qwaz> Abu-Aadam: it's off by default
<IndyGunFreak> Abu-Aadam: if you haven't turned it on, its off.
<cursor101> david_j: any help ? i have got ndiswrapper working but for some reason on my dhcp request i get no reply
<Abu-Aadam> ok looks like can't retrieve that
<david_J> cursor101: assign it a static..
<ikonia> cursor101: 1.) can you see it making a request in the syslog 2.) can you see the server "seeing" the request
<david_J> cursor101: I got the same thing and said screw it
<cursor101> not sure about server side but see my side making the request
<ikonia> cursor101: so you can see the request in the syslog
<radioaktivstorm> ok...so it looks like i have nothign in mime.types to indicated that .js should be turned into a mime type of text/x-matlab... but when i double click on the file for editing, it changes mime types from application/javascript. any pointers?
<cursor101> only throught the normal output of dhclient3
<cursor101> i'll try assigning a static again
<ikonia> cursor101: ok, I see, so the first thing to check is that your card is actually up and running
<B_166-ER-X> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> cursor101: as it's possible the interface is up, but not actually working properly
<david_J> cursor101: assign a static simple
<Jack_Sparrow> radioaktivstorm: what about not double clicking and trying a diff editor..
<david_J> B_166-ER-X: what ya need to know about alsamixer?
<cursor101> i can scan and everything seems to be working apart from the dhcp request i get no reply
<cursor101> well no offers
<ikonia> cursor101: scan ?
<B_166-ER-X> david_J how to reset settings to default
<radioaktivstorm> Jack_Sparrow: the file will open if i select an editor and not double click, but the issue i have is that i never had matlab in the first place.
<cursor101> iwlist scan or something like that
<david_J> B_166-ER-X: Dont think ya can press h for the help screen
<cursor101> basically i can see AP's in range
<BSG75> is there a way to show progress when using e2fsck?
<ikonia> cursor101: ok, so thats not actually connected to a network at that point, hence why I'm asking you to check if the card is actually function using the ndiswrapper driver
<david_J> cursor101: you see a wlan0?
<ikonia> BSG75: the boot scripts normally have a little progress bar
<cursor101> yep
<BSG75> ikinoa: doing from console
<cursor101> when i iwconfig i get wlan0 and wmaster0 , not sure where wmaster0 come from
<david_J> cursor101: and ifconfig wlan0 <ip> won't work?
<cursor101> im just trying that now i just pulled power cable by accident on my ubuntu machine haha
<ikonia> BSG75: -C
<david_J> cursor101: you use wpa or wep?
<cursor101> nope turned it off
<BSG75> its taking forever to do a1TB drive :(
<radioaktivstorm> Jack_Sparrow: i did, however install maxima on my computer for some graphing, etc
<oreth|> ok
<oreth|> damn
<ikonia> BSG75: it will, if there is a check needed
<SpookyE1>  How do you configure nautilus to use gnome search instead of tracker or beagle after you uninstall them? Right now, it gives an error.
<qwaz> Anyone want to give sound a shot?  I can only get sound from my front left speaker.
<oreth|> i removed my video card and replaced with the on board video
<jebblue> >> its taking forever to do a1TB drive
<oreth|> now my computer hangs at "RUNNING LOCAL BOOT SCRIPTS" what can I do?
<jebblue> a 1 TB drive - tech is cool
<BSG75> so go for lunch :)  got it :)
<ActySofts> How do I import e-mails from TB into Evo? The guide from <https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/windows/C/md-emails.html> doesn't work, because when I select the "Inbox" file, the file type combobox remains greyed out. Any ideas?
<B_166-ER-X> david_J its a start...but does not appear to tell how to reset settings. thx nyway
<BSG75> lol my 7 year old daughter and my wife are the reason I got 2 TB total space .. neither likes to get up and put dvd we won in the dvd drive .. and I don't think my daughter knows what commercial is since we don't have tv subscription at our house
<nixNewb> desertc: Thank you, Logging in as single worked to recover password
<desertc> nixNewb: you bet.  good luck with the rest of your day
<cursor101> david_j: just out of curiosity sometimes when i boot ubuntu the wirless interface doesnt load by default (deosnt appear when i ifconfig) how can i load it , atm i have to restart
<hoho> hello, i'm trying to install sun's java runtime, synaptic says it's installed, but when i try java in the terminal it does not work
<ikonia> hoho: what is the exact command your using
<BSG75> cya all in  a bit ..
<ActySofts> bump
<oreth|> anybody?
<ikonia> ActySofts: ?
<hoho> java -version
<ikonia> hoho: and what are you getting with that
<oreth|> Computer is hanging on boot
<ActySofts> ActySofts> How do I import e-mails from TB into Evo? The guide from <https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/windows/C/md-emails.html> doesn't work, because when I select the "Inbox" file, the file type combobox remains greyed out. Any ideas?
<ActySofts> there
<hoho> a list of packages (none of them is sun's java) plus bash: java: command not found
<oreth|> it stops at : RUNNING LOCAL BOOT SCRIPTS
<D--> Can anyone help me understand what a sed command is doing?
<ikonia> hoho one moment
<D--> sed -i -e '/GBK/,/^}/d' FILENAME
<wols> hoho: dpkg -l |grep -i java
<wols> hoho: pastebin the results
<oreth|> i don't want to have to re-install my os now that i've gotten all my stuff installoed
<fraterm> strange.
<fraterm> Has anyone ever run into an issue where Nautilus won't allow file renaming keyboard input?
<godzirra> Ok, has anyone else had any problems in gutsy where your wireless network just suddenly stops working, and you can't reboot or do anything at all?  I have to hard power the machine down then bring it back up.
<hoho> wols: http://pastebin.com/m7a838362
<Milux> how i can control the volume with gxine without change PCM alsa volume?
<david_J> godzirra: no
<wols> hoho: uninstall the gij stuff
<ikonia> hoho: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<desertc> fraterm: do you have file permissions to change the file?
<oreth|> okl
<UcayalyFish> hi everybody
<fraterm> desertc, I do.
<wols> ikonia: sun java6 is already installed
<godzirra> Anyone have any ideas how to fix said problem?  i've no idea what causes it...
<oreth|> I hard powered off my machine due to an error with my vdieo card
<oreth|> since then, it won't boot
<oreth|> how do I fix this?
<david_J> godzirra: Does your wireless device show up?
<ikonia> wols java6-bin package ?
<fraterm> desertc, I'm starting to think it's a SCIM problem
<ikonia> oreth|: it's probably running an fsck on your box if you've powered it off
<godzirra> david_J: when it crashes and burns?  I'm not sure... it works fine until that point.  I can check that afterwards.  Do I check just by doing an ifconfid?
<godzirra> ifconfig rather?
<manad> hi
<oreth|> ikonia
<fraterm> desertc, Ican change things using a terminal and mv
<oreth|> how long does that take?
<ikonia> oreth|: depends on corruption and the file system file
<wols> ikonia: he has 2 javas installed, the GPLed one from main and the sun one. they conflict, sorta, for him
<ikonia> size
<oreth|> if i push control alt delete, it will reboot
<hoho> wols, uninstalled
<desertc> fraterm: no idea
<manad> how can I take a screenshot in Ubuntu? Pressing the Print screen key on my keyboard doesn't seem to copy image data to the clipboard.
<david_J> godzirra: explain crashes like it is working and stops?
<ikonia> wols: conflit shouldn't remove /usr/bin/java
<desertc> fraterm: maybe check your keyboard shortcuts
<ikonia> conflict even
<wols> ikonia: most likely an /etc/alternatives/ entry
<hoho> should i also uninstall this: icedtea-java7-bin ?
<wols> ikonia: yes /usr/bin/java is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/java
<wols> hoho: yes
<oreth|> how do i check for FSCK?
<wols> ls -al /etc/alternatives/java
<ikonia> wols: yes, probably but i don't understand why /usr/bin/java wouldn't exist, I appriciate its a symlink but one of the packages should have created the link
<godzirra> david_J: It does work, then it stops.  I get disconnected from my wireless network...  The network is listed there...  But when I try and connect it just spis.
<B_166-ER-X> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wols> ikonia: it is, it points to /etc/alternatives/java which in turn points to whatever
<david_J> godzirra: Sure it aint your isp?
<david_J> godzirra: You have cable?
<godzirra> I'm positive.
<godzirra> I do have cable, but all my ther PC's work
<david_J> godzirra: check the router
<godzirra> even my wifes wireless laptop on widnows works.
<ikonia> wols: yes, I appriciate it's a symlink, but he didn't have /usr/bin/java, I expected one of the packages to create the /usr/bin/java symlink
<hoho> now i have a problem, according to synaptic, icedtea-java7-bin is not installed...
<david_J> godzirra: You use wep or wpa?
<fraterm> bbl restarting gnome w/o acceleration effects
<david_J> godzirra: meet me in #ugh
<nixNewb> how can i promote another user to admin?
<ikonia> nixNewb: put him in the adm group
<HoNgOuRu> give me a hand
<ActySofts> How do I import my e-mails from Thunderbird into Evolution? The import wizard doesn't seem to recognize the 'Inbox' file :(
<ikonia> HoNgOuRu: maybe if you ask a question
<HoNgOuRu> hoho...i have /home/user/.cache folder
<HoNgOuRu> whats that?
<ikonia> HoNgOuRu: a directory that contains cache files
<ikonia> HoNgOuRu: for things like email, file search etc
<oreth|> ikonia: is there a way to check to see if it's doing an FSCK on boot?
<ikonia> oreth|: it should say
<HoNgOuRu> I have inside a tracker folder that is 4gb of size
<HoNgOuRu> can I delete tracker
<HoNgOuRu> ?
<HoNgOuRu> i have no further available space
<ikonia> HoNgOuRu: do a du -h and find the big files to see what they are
<jhaluska> I was having trouble with compiz, so I installed xserver-xgl, now Compiz works but hibernate is broken.  Anybody know how to fix it?
<kelsin> D--: finally got it :) it deletes all lines from any line with GBK to any line that starts with } including those lines themselves
<nixNewb> whats wrong with this? "usermod -g chris"
<HoNgOuRu> i have it
<oreth|> ikonia: all i see is *Starting Anachronistic cron ana cron*  down to *Running local boot scripots (/etc/rc.local)
<oreth|> then.. it stops
<oreth|> it's been on this screen for about 45 minutes
<wols> oreth|: what other S99 scripts are there
<ikonia> oreth|: boot off the livecd and see what you have put in /etc/rc.lcal
<ikonia> local
<HoNgOuRu> file-meta 3.7 gb
<oreth|> ikonia: i'm not understanindg your question
<kelsin> nixNewb: afaik you need a user to operate on, it's "usermod -g <group> <username>"
<ibanez> how can i tell if my fglrx driver is working properly ?
<wols> ibanez: glxinfo
<ikonia> oreth|: put in a livecd, boot from it, mount your file system and look what scripts are in /etc/rc.local
<jrib> nixNewb: be careful, I bet that command does something you do not want to do
<ibanez> well shit.
<jhaluska> I was having trouble with compiz, so I installed xserver-xgl, now Compiz works but hibernate is broken.  Anybody know how to fix it?
<wols> !repeat jhaluska
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat jhaluska - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActySofts> nobody know how to help me with importing emails into evolution?
<oreth|> ikonia: i'm on it
<wols> !repeat | jhaluska
<ubotu> jhaluska: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pcfascist> ikonia: just one second while I find my CD
<ibanez> Xlib: extension "ATIFGLRXDRI: missong on display ":0.0".
<jhaluska> wols: Wasn't sure it got posted the first time, sorry
<HoNgOuRu> can I delete .cache content????
<qwaz> Anyone want to give sound a shot?  I can only get sound from my front left speaker.
<pcfascist> well I guess I'll let oreth have at it
<ibanez> damn ATI to hell !
<suttin> Im having problems with my ati drivers and getting any visual effects to work. when i ran compiz, this is the output i got. can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47556/
<ibanez> who is with me on that.
<suttin> me
<manad> I installed Ubuntu yesterday. I had a hard drive split into two NTFS partitions, one for Windows, and one for file storage. Once I finished burning the Ubuntu CD, I pressed the reset button (ie, didn't shut down cleanly), because I figured I was formatting Windows, so who cares...now that I'm trying to access my storage partition, I get this: http://i7.tinypic.com/8afjoe8.png
<suttin> i cant get my x800 to work to save my life ibanez
<manad> is it safe to force a mount like the screenshot says? Is it possible I could lose all my files?
<ibanez> man i can't get my R250 to work.
<wols> suttin: you will need xserve-xgl
<ikonia> sorry I missed your last comment
<wols> ibanez: you will need "ati" for this. fglrx will not work
<ompaul> ibanez, use vesa as a starting point
<kelsin> manad: I would follow those directions in the error
<crdlb> ibanez: you cannot use fglrx with a r250
<ibanez> ok, ill google vesa
<crdlb> ibanez: just use the default 'ati' driver
<ActySofts> manad: boot up windows, let it run checkdisk (or run it yourself), shut down nicely and try again
<jhaluska> Does anybody have compix, hibernate and an ati card working?
<Jack_Sparrow> qwaz: you keep asking the same question over and over.  What all have you already tried.. our basic link on sound? oss-alsa etc ?
<wols> ibanez: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. use "ati"
<ibanez> how do i do that ?
<ActySofts> don't force because you coud make it worse
<ibanez> thanks wols
<ompaul> ibanez, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use vesa (wols it dies -- I know ,,,,,,)
<manad> acty: no more Windows. I deleted its partition to make way for Ubuntu.
<hoho> now i have all the other rutnimes uninstalled, but still don't work, by the way, java does exists on usr/bin
<cod1> astro76: i found the problem but i need you help. it says its missing the history.bat file
<ActySofts> manad: ouch...got no idea then
<pcfascist> manad: aslong as you are just copying files, I believe I've never had any issues using it in readonly mode to transfer my files into ext3
<infinitycircuit> manad, you will need to find some way to check that ntfs partition then
<ibanez> xserver-xorg not installed
<qwaz> Jack_Sparrow: yes...I've got everything turned up in alsamixer etc...I asked a couple times because no one responded
<crdlb> ibanez: vesa is a generic fallback driver
<manad> pcfascist: if there is no risk in mounting is as read-only, I can copy all the files over to my ext3 ubuntu partition, then reformat it as ext3
<pcfascist> manad: I don't believe you should try to write to that drive though :P
<qwaz> which is fine, people are busy, im patient
<ibanez> k crdlb ty
<manad> but I need to be sure I won't lose my files
<pcfascist> manad: I can't tell you there is no risk... but I've done it
<Jack_Sparrow> qwaz: what happened in the troubleshooting link from !sound
<Kvist> How do I know what dpi I should set for the fonts? I set it to 153 but my fonts became too huge and horrible..
<KDuB> is there a beryl help chan?
<manad> allright then...I'll try right now
<bear> Hey, anyone know how i can fix my Delete key? I was messing around in compiz fusion and i accidenttly set window manager to delete, but i un-bound it and now my delete key dosn't work
<wols> KDuB: beryl doesn't exist anymore
<ikonia> KDuB: beryl is dead
<KDuB> ?
<pcfascist> YAY!
<ompaul> !compiz | KDuB
<ubotu> KDuB: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<qwaz> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KDuB> i have it installed lol
<ActySofts> manad: it usually works, since if Windows can write to a severely damaged filessystem (I've done it), then I'm not sure why Ubuntu can't, however, I'm no expert ;)
<oreth|> ...
<qwaz> Jack_Sparrow: nothing happened...ALSA is selected but sound only comes from one speaker
<ompaul> KDuB, well go upgrade yourself to compiz
<KDuB> i see
<KDuB> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> qwaz: Silly quesion.. do you dual boot ... do both speakers boot there...  is the plug all the way into the back or is this a lappy
<suttin> wols: do i need to restart after i install xserver-xorg?
<kelsin> ActySofts: well since ntfs is hidden behind closed doors and all ntfs work is reverse engineered, so it's VERY good now, but it's not 100%
<ActySofts> How do I import my e-mails from Thunderbird into Evolution? The import wizard doesn't seem to recognize the 'Inbox' file :(
<MilitantPotato> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<qwaz> Jack_Sparrow: I dual boot, all 5.1 speakers work there, plugs are good, not a lap
<wols> suttin: read more carefully. I did say nothing of xserver-xorg
<marek|nano_> nautilus freezes sometimes
<eses> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<suttin> wols: i ment xlg, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> qwaz: ok... it may have something to do with the 5.1 detection....on your card, but not my area of knowledge
<wols> restart x
<KDuB> ompaul, that software is still beta... says it's not recommend because it could lock up the system once in a while.
<ompaul> KDuB, and beryl was also
<oreth|> what's the easiest way to mount a hard disk while in live mode?
<qwaz> Jack_Sparrow: no worries, thanks for trying...back to googling
<crshman> Hello All, i'm trying to mount an nfs share but i keep getting permission denied
<crshman> here is my /etc/exports on the server: http://rafb.net/p/rkTwci84.html
<KDuB> ompaul, i see. Thank you!
<crshman> here is the mount command im' trying to run on the client: http://rafb.net/p/DFHl5S55.html
<UcayalyFish> hi
<UcayalyFish> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> qwaz: google ubuntu and your card make model...  more than the description of the prob
<hoho> i found the solution with more googling, i have done this: update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun  and now it works, thanks wols and ikonia
<Jocke> I screwed up. I typed sudo apt-get -f install and now many programs are in english instead of swedish. can i fix it in any way?
<ompaul> !hello | UcayalyFish
<ubotu> UcayalyFish: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<UcayalyFish> after i install, i quickly get into trouble: only safe gnome session works, normal session restarts X server with signal 11:(
<ompaul> Jocke, have you considered asking #ubuntu-se ?
<wols> Jocke: you've alrewy been told in dbeian. works the same in ubuntu too
<wols> UcayalyFish: pastebin your .xsession-errors
<UcayalyFish> and i cannot find witch app causes this
<crshman> no nfs guru's up this early on a sunday? =P
<wols> Jocke: dpkg-rconfigure locales   then re login
<manad> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pcfascist> !soundcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pcfascist> !sound card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound card - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crshman> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<UcayalyFish> pasetbin?
<ompaul> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<aladdinsane> how do i mount my second hdd as a drive rather than a folder, my drive in fstab looks like this now: /dev/sdc1     /home/alado/!HDD2        ext3     rw  0      0 Which of course makes it a folder under "alado"
<ompaul> UcayalyFish, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kelsin> aladdinsane: you always mount drives under / (root) somehow, there is no mount as a "drive" like there is in windows
<david_J> UcayalyFish: hold on I have a script called nopaste you can pipe to
<kelsin> aladdinsane: commonly people use /mnt/<name> as a mount point or /media/<name> like gnome does automatically for usb keys
<matttis> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matttis> !service
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bear> whats the command in terminal to bring up your sound mixer?
<wols> matttis: what do you want to know?
<wols> bear: alsamixer, aumix, etc
<david_J> UcayalyFish: http://rafb.net/p/cespzN50.html
<MilitantPotato> Is this a good fstab setup for a NTFS internal drive in FSTAB?  UUID=**** /media/sdb6 ntfs-3g auto,user,rw,exec,sync,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<matttis> wols: how i add autostart services
<oreth|> ikonia: my rc.local just says "exit 0"
<UcayalyFish> done
<wols> matttis: does it come with a init script already?
<david_J> UcayalyFish: save that script make it exec and all ya need to do is pipe the file you want to paste to the script
<wols> oreth|: are there any other S99 scripts in /etc/rc2.d/?
<wols> matttis: what exactly do you want to start?
<matttis> wols: no, i should start with gnome or kde, adept_updater
<aladdinsane> kelsin: ok i just mean that i would like to see it as a drive in for example Thunar, it was like that before i partitioned it then i didnt know how to get it back so i mounted it as a folder
<kelsin> oreth|: are you on a command line system?  If you are you sure it's stalling, sure the login prompt wasn't printed up aove and you can just hit enter to get it again?
<axjv> Does anyone know how to set up mozplugger to use the windows version of java?
<wols> matttis: what do you want to start?
<wols> axjv: why?
<matttis> wols: adept_updater
<oreth|> ikonia: quite a few
<axjv> wols: Linux java is really slow
<axjv> wols: On firefox, anyway
<wols> matttis: that you'd have to start in kde itself. not as a "service", it's an X program
<Gnu_d> Hi, how can I close some program, I mean how to use alt+f4 in vncviewer?
<oreth|> ikonia: s99acpi-support s99laptop-mode s99rc.local s99rmnologin s99stop-readahead
<kelsin> aladdinsane: I have no idea how thunar displays drive so you might want to make a post on their mailing list, but in unix's you always mount other drives as a folder somewhere. You can try mounting it to /media/<name> and see if thunar recognizes that as a "drive"
<wols> axjv: and why do you think adding more layers of emulation would make it faster?
<oreth|> also
<oreth|> i was wrong
<matttis> wols: before i misclicked myself it started always with kde
<matttis> (and gnome)
<axjv> wols: Because java doesn't load at all in firefox
<oreth|> my s99rc.local is full of stuff
<wols> oreth|: the acpi support looks like a big possible culprit. the laptop-mode one maybe too
<wols> res probably OK
<oreth|> so i should what... remove them?
<wols> axjv: dpkg -l |grep -i java
<wols> oreth|: yes. for stesting purposes
<matttis> axjv: seems to be another problem, try http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<oreth|> so just rename them>
<oreth|> ?
<freak124> I think that my swap partition is not used by ubuntu, how can I check if this is the case?
<axjv> matttis: I had that page open before, it doesn't work
<wols> axjv: whhat does the dpkg line say?
<axjv> wols: Wait, getting on pastebin
<oreth|> i can't remove them
<oreth|> it's read only :P
<axjv> wols: http://pastebin.com/m275929a8
<CarlFK> freak124: swapon -v
<CarlFK> i think...
<wols> oreth|: sudo is something wonderful
<CarlFK> freak124: swapon -s
<oreth|> even in live cd mode?
<aladdinsane> kelsin: ok i'll try that out, i actually think that is the solution, i remember seeing it somewhere else before. Thunar was just an example, its the same in all applications. thnx
<freak124> thx CarlFK
<UcayalyFish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47558/
<wols> axjv: you really installed all java packages there are
<kelsin> aladdinsane: (obviously try /mnt/<name> is /media doesn't work)
<axjv> wols: Yeah
<wols> axjv: uninstall one of the suns and uninstall the gcj stuff too
<axjv> wols: I heard that the 5 was faster
<wols> axjv: they probably conflict with each other
<axjv> wols: Alright, I'll try that
<wols> axjv: and check where the NS plugin for java is (also check about:plugins)
<axjv> wols: I tried using the update-alternatives thing
<wols> plugin is plugin, not "java"
<heatmzzr> Does it make sense that my laptop battery would last a lot longer running Ubuntu?
<ibanez> aha, wols: anyway i can make a new xorg.conf cause i totally messed mine up
<oreth|> ok
<wols> ibanez: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<oreth|> sudo rm s99acpi-support does not work
<wols> oreth|: what does it say?
<ibanez> thanks
<oreth|> i spelled it wrong :P
<wols> ibanez: and install mesa-glx
<junetrinidad> hi, i have an optical mouse with ps/2 plug, but it does not work, i have gutsy currently installed
<oreth|> wols: removed those files
<wols> oreth|: reboot
<oreth|> it's still hanging on the *RUNNING LOCAL BOOT SCRIPTS
<oreth|> i did
<wols> you can recreate them with ln  from /etc/init.d/ btw if needed
<oreth|> it's not going anywhere
<wols> oreth|: remove all of them except the rmnologin one
<todd_> any qemu guru's in here, I want to boot off of my dual boot winxp???
<wols> that one must stay or you can't login
<oreth|> all the files in the direcotry... or all the S99?
<axjv> wols: Alright, I removed everything (including gcjwebplugin)
<perlsyntax> is there a dell ubuntu guide?
<Dr_willis> todd_,  you want qemu to boot the existing xp hard drive-install ?
<todd_> DrWills: yes
<perlsyntax> ?
<wols> axjv: install ONE sun plugin only. btw: purging would be nice too
<axjv> wols: Should I get back gcjwebplugin?
<wols> axjv: no
<ActySofts> can anyone help me with importing e-mails from TB into Evolution Mail?
<oreth|> wols: i can cntrol alt delete.... and it says STOPPIONG GNOME DISPLAY MANAGER
<axjv> wols: Well, firefox isn't loading java anymore
<oreth|> then goes thro9ugh the shutdown process
<axjv> wols: It isn't even detecting it
<perlsyntax> i found a del ubuntu guide but i can rem where i found it.
<perlsyntax> Can anyone help me?
<david_J> axjv: How did you install java?
<axjv> wols: Java based apps like azureus still work, though
<axjv> david_J: I have java 5 installed
<wols> axjv: when you haven't isntalled java, no miracle...
<axjv> wols: I
<perlsyntax> hello?
<axjv> wols: I've already selected java5
<david_J> axjv: so you didn't use apt?
<wols> axjv: java --version
<Dr_willis> iswent it -version ?
<axjv> wols: Could not create...
<macaholic> I am having serious problems with apt, guys.  I cannot install or remove anything.
<perlsyntax> Can anyone hear me or am i talking to the wall?
<axjv> wols: What should I apt-get
<wols> axjv: java -version then
<Dr_willis> its java -version  NOT --version... for some perverted reason. :)
<ActySofts> do you run it with sudo?
<Dr_willis> i never have understood that stuff..
<david_J> axjv: meet me in #ugh
<wols> macaholic: pastebin the full apt-get command output you get
<ActySofts> orethl: this isn't windows, you know
<Dr_willis> I thought --LONGCOMMANDOPTION was some sort of standard.
<axjv> wols: http://pastebin.com/m74d021ef
<macaholic> wols: everything is fine, until:
<wols> !patience | Perlboy
<macaholic> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libpam-runtime
<ubotu> Perlboy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kelsin> Dr_willis: it is if you use gnu tools, and follow their standard, sun doesn't :)
<wols> oh he'S gone
<kelsin> Dr_willis: but then even gnu screen uses -ls :)
<Dr_willis> kelsin,  i guess their programers are too busy to do it..
<wols> macaholic: do what I asked you to do or don't talk to me please
<Dr_willis> kelsin,  as does X -version, and a few others
<wols> Dr_willis: X is not gnu
<macaholic> wols: you don't need a pastebin for one line.
<Dr_willis> of course one wonders why the apps cant just do it both ways.
<oreth|> BLAREG
<UcayalyFish> well, traffic here is real heavy:-D nothing for me?
<oreth|> fuck it
<Dr_willis>  i like it when ya do --help and an appsays help not found use -help :)
<ikonia> oreth|: that langauge is uncalled for
<oreth|> i'm just gonna re-install
<wols> macaholic: I told you not to talk to me until you can do what I asked. apt will spit out more than one line. now go away
<oreth|> ikonia: my bad
<axjv> wols: So, are there any things I should apt-get for java to work in firefox? I think I already have java installed
<macaholic> Wols: calm down.  Do you need to see all the successful lines?
<macaholic> !ops | wols
<ubotu> wols: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<wols> axjv: I asked you something
<ompaul> macaholic,
<ompaul> dont
<ompaul> do taht
<axjv> wols: http://pastebin.com/m74d021ef
<axjv> wols: I did the -version thing
<wols> axjv: then all you should need is the java plugin package
<wols> and restart ffox of course
<ActySofts> wols: let's start, do you run apt with sudo?
<axjv> wols: Which is that? I was using gcjwebplugin before
<wols> ActySofts: no, but don't tell #ubuntu :)
<Nirevus> sethk, you around?
<wols> axjv: sun-javaX-plugin
<sethk> Nirevus, yes
<sethk> Nirevus, vaguely
<wols> apt-cache search sun-java |grep plugin showul show it
<axjv> wols: Could not find package.
<Nirevus> sethk, how vague is vaguely, enough time to drop into a temporary channel?
<ActySofts> wols: apt needs more privilegies that your user has, so you need to use sudo with it
<heatmzzr> I gotta know, why wont blogtv.com load video in Ubuntu? Downloaded the two extra packages and still no luck.
<bear> whats the compiz support channel?
<wols> axjv: sun-java5-plugin
<wols> ActySofts: did I ask _anything_? I don't think so
<kelsin> !compiz | bear
<ubotu> bear: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ActySofts> so, after about half an hour, still nobody knows how to import e-mails from TB into Evolution, strange O.o
<sethk> Nirevus, sure, use #temp10
<Kvist> How do I know what dpi I should set for the fonts? I set it to 153 but my fonts became too huge and horrible..
<todd_> How do I make a bootable image of my floppy drive for qemu?
<wols> ActySofts: have you tried google? or a evuolution/gnome channel?
<david_J> todd_: dd
<oreth|> wols: i've removed all the S99 scripts from rc2.d
<oreth|> should i remove them from all rc(x).d's?
<kelsin> oreth|: by default ubuntu boots into run level 2, so the others aren't touched
<wols> oreth|: did you remove the S99rmnologin too?
<ActySofts> wols: I tried #gnome, and I get the same level of help from there as here, but there it's complete silence
<david_J> todd_: I forget what a device for a floppy is but dd if=floppy device if=floppy.img
<wols> ActySofts: http://www.debianadmin.com/import-thunderbird-email-into-evolution.html after one google request as the third hit
<oreth|> wols no i didn;t
<hit> hi, can anyone tell me why could my locales be messed up? (my default language is estonian, but login screen and some other things are still in english)
<wols> oreth|: good. just checking. how far does it boot?
<ActySofts> wols: well I used the guide from the wiki but it didn't work, so I came here, I'll see that link
<oreth|> i don't know yet
<wols> oreth|: only one way to find out :)
<oreth|> ok
<wols> oreth|: also check kernel logs and syslog
<oreth|> rebooting
<oreth|> how? :P
<magnetron> hit: did you install full language support? system > administration > language support
<hit> magnetron, yes
<Kvist> How do I know what dpi I should set for the fonts? I set it to 153 but my fonts became too huge and horrible..
<todd_> I am trying  "dd if=/media/disk/ of=win95floppy.iso" and get a 0 length file
<kritzstapf> is there a manual on how to connect my mobile phone to my computer via bluetooth to share images etc.?
<kritzstapf> !bluetooth
<cursor101> right im buying a new wireless adapter specififically for my ubuntu machine , i want something that will work out of the box just plug in and im away . Which make or specific adapter do you suggest?
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<wols> todd_: what are you trying to do?
<magnetron> hit: at the login screen, you can choose what language should be used during the login session. try that
<wols> todd_: you need to dd the device file, not the mountpoint
<todd_> wols: create a bootable image of my floppy for qemu
<Gekone> Buonasera a tutti.
<CarlFK> todd_: dd if=/dev/something (the dev, not the mount point)
<TigranG> Hey
<wols> todd_: dd if=/dev/fd0...
<oreth|> wols: now it's hanging at *Enabling additions executable binary formats"
<hit> magnetron, i think you didn't get the point. i have estonian in most places but there are also things in english at same time
<axjv> wols: What should I do, the package you told me to install wasn't found
<TigranG> My bluetooth mouse was working fine for a long time, and today it decides not to work, when I do hcitool dev it doesn't even show my usb bluetooth adapter anymore. How can I fix this?
<todd_> wols: dd if=/dev/fd0/ of=win95floppy.iso
<todd_> dd: opening `/dev/fd0/': Not a directory
<mirak> hi
<oreth|> i think my install is fubard
<oreth|> just gonna re-install
<magnetron> hit: also, not all apps are translated
<kelsin> todd_: wolds did not have the last / on /dev/fd0
<oreth|> which isnt'a b igdeal
<hit> magnetron, login window IS translated
<david_J> todd_: do a ls /dev/fd*
<Syko> Has anybody gotten the orange box to work with an ATI card?
<hit> and other things also
<mirak> I have ubuntu on a mac, and the lirc_serial module that is provided with the package linux-ubuntu-modules aren't seen by modprobe command, how is it possible ???
<wols> todd_: mount |grep media/disk
<magnetron> hit: yes
<Dr_willis> the orange box ?
<wols> todd_: what /dev/ is shown
<UcayalyFish> well, it works now:) kind of a miracle:)
<magnetron> hit: but not EVERYTHING
<hit> argh
<Syko> orange box = steam (Team fortress 2, Portal etc...)
<Dr_willis> Steam apps i hear work with wine.
<Dr_willis> or at leat the Half life 2 ones do.
<TigranG> Syko: or you can get Cedega, but its not free.
<todd_> wols: hold on...
<hit> magnetron, the ARE translated because they WERE in estonian before
<Syko> I can get Steam to work with wine, however nothing will run with the ATI driver... ATI drivers i hear suck.. but if there's anyone that knows...
<wols> Syko: check appdb.winehq.com
<magnetron> Syko: ATI sucks ATM
<wols> Syko: do you have xserver-xgl loaded?
<Syko> yeah
<wols> Syko: that's the problem. remove it
<Syko> doesnt work with either
<TigranG> My bluetooth mouse was working fine for a long time, and today it decides not to work, when I do hcitool dev it doesn't even show my usb bluetooth adapter anymore. How can I fix this?
<todd_> wols: /dev/sdf on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1001,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<mathias> bonjour tout le monde
<wols> todd_: dd if=/dev/sdf then
<rain> hi
<MikeH> hrm, I some how drew on my screen, and I have no idea how. Any ideas how to get rid?
<Dr_willis> MikeH,  the fire thing in compiz?
<TigranG> MikeH: You have compiz?
<rain> can someone help me?  i want make my kde look like vista
<rain> but i dont know how start
<Dr_willis> rain,  go grab some vista-ish themes at kde-look.org perhaps? or use compiz/emerald  it has a dozen vista wanna-be themes
 * TigranG doesn't get why ppl want to make it look like another (crappy) os
<Arrick> hey all
<Arrick> anyone here use the iisemulator package before?
<hit> switched language in login window to estonian and it asked if i wanted to reload login screen and see it in estonian
<hit> it was still in english
<rain> i typed vista theme in "SEARCH" and i found only 1 theme and 1 other stuff
<ActySofts> wols: OK, that site you gave me told me to do exactly the same as the guide on the Ubuntu wiki did, however, my problem is that Evolution doesn't seem to recognize my "Inbox" file :(
<kelsin> rain: on kde-look.org? Try typing vista instead of vista theme
<jude> can someone help me configure hitman on wine??
<Dr_willis> Theres also a lot of kde themes in the repos. NOT isntalled by default. Install them, try them. You may like them better.
<suraj> how can i bind my 2-nics to utilize my 2-pppoe connections in ubuntu?
<ergun> hi there
<CarlFK> jude: /join #winehq
<jude> thks CarlFK
<rain> - Put buttons.above.png and buttons.unabove.png into ~/.emerald/themes/name_of_your_theme/   <-- how to understand this?
<WARlrus|away> Hi, I'm having trouble using 7.10 and a USB wireless adaptor. Ubuntu recognises the adaptor, but when I put in the correct WEP key it doesn't seem to connect
<ergun> q
<wols> WARlrus|away: what chip in the usb adapter?
<user__> hi
<user__> heloooo
<WARlrus|away> wols: I don't know that, how can I find that out?
<user__> can anyone please help me with a cybercafe timer
<benzs_s> what's the success rate doing a distribution upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<wols> WARlrus|away: lsusb
<wols> !ask | user__
<ubotu> user__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<david_J> Woah VirtualBox is cool
<heatmzzr> What is KDE, im looking at a list of programs I can add in Ubuntu.
<WARlrus|away> Belkin Components F5D7050 ver 1000 WiFi
<user__> is anyone operating a cyber cafe
<wols> !anyone | user__
<ubotu> user__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<suraj> can anybody help me with nic-binding in ubuntu?
<wols> !ask | suraj
<ubotu> suraj: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<suraj> help me with nic binding in ubuntu...
<WARlrus> wols: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 050d:7050 Belkin Components F5D7050 ver 1000 WiFi
<focmb> nabend
<wilberfan> (still not a question)  ;)
<manad> If I want to have a shared media folder among all users, what is the location of choice? /usr/ ?
<Dr_willis> manad,  definiatly not /usr/
<Dr_willis> manad,  you could make a /public i guess
<crimsun> manad: /media
<Dr_willis> or a /media/public  or similer place.
<manad> allright, thanks
<SonicChao> I have one of those U3 flash drives; with all those features on it. >>; How do I have Ubuntu format it to a normal Flash Drive? Because it doesn't read this one
<wols> mneptok: no, nothing in /usr
<benzs_s> what's the success rate doing a distribution upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<wols> SonicChao: mkfd.vfat /dev/devicename1
<VerticalTheory> does the 8800GT work on linux?
<SonicChao> wols: Where <devicename1> is?
<Dr_willis> SonicChao,  the u3 flash drives - appear as 2 drives to ubntu, one is a cdrom. so will be like /dev/scd1 the other will be a normal usb drive so will be like /dev/sda1
<Arrick> can someone tell me what the lightest weight desktop is that will use the default 6.06.1 packages?
<Dr_willis> SonicChao,  theres not a way that vie found yet to 'remove' the u3 stuff.
<WARlrus> I'm having trouble with a Belkin USB Wireless dongle, it picks up networks around me, but when I enter the WEP key for mine, it does not seem to connect
<wols> SonicChao: check demsg. how should I know
<SonicChao> wols: Sorry. :|
<Dr_willis> SonicChao,  'sudo fdisk -l' may also help
<wols> SonicChao: dmesg rather
<WARlrus> and then pops up again asking for the passphrase, even though I know I'm using the correct one!
<wols> WARlrus: anyting in dmesg?
<heatmzzr> Does it make any sense that my laptop battery would last any longer using Ubuntu, rather than vista?
<todd_> wols: thanks allot man, you rock!
<mips> how do you install k/ubuntu to LVM ???
<Dr_willis> heatmzzr,  more efficient use of the hard drive perhaps..
<wols> heatmzzr: vista is known to suck abttery. xp might be better than ubuntu btw
<WARlrus> wols: Yes, theres a lot in there! Anything inparticular I should be looking for...?
<Kvist> heatmzzr: Possible. My compaq lapto's brightness can be set to much lower than what I can in Windows.
<infinitycircuit> mips, you need to use the alternate install cd
<wols> WARlrus: any messages from your wlan stick
<wols> WARlrus: would be near the end
<VerticalTheory> in gonna cry
<VerticalTheory> the 8800GT doesnt work
<VerticalTheory> what a waste of money
<manad> If I give permissions to the "users" group, that means all user accounts on this machine get them? Or is "users" for something else?
<Dr_willis> My 8800 works...
<WARlrus> wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mix-cell disabled - disassociate
<Dr_willis> its a gtsxxx however. I think. :)
<mips> infinitycircuit, is there no way with the livecd, I don't want to DL another iso
<VerticalTheory> mine is a GT
<infinitycircuit> mips, yes there is no way to use lvm from the livecd
<heatmzzr> Ok, i was just looking at remaining time, and I do have a decent battery, but at 60% having over to hours left is pretty good..
<Dr_willis> No idea whats different in all the gt/gtx/whatever except for speeds of the chips..
<VerticalTheory> i've heard theres loads of probs with the 8800 series
<mips> infinitycircuit, in that case it looks like i'm stuck with sabayon
<VerticalTheory> how come the nvidia_new driver doesn't work?
<VerticalTheory> i wanna use a FREE driver
<Dr_willis> VerticalTheory,  Yea. not sure what the problems would be. Could be more of a bios/mb/video card issue also. all i can say is my 8800 gtsXXX from xfx works fine.
<VerticalTheory> not this evil nvidia stuff
<VerticalTheory> i want to be open source.
<Arrick> SonicChao, you can use BootITNG to remove u# crap frm a drive
<wols> VerticalTheory: vesa then
<wols> VerticalTheory: and no 3D for you
<VerticalTheory> vesa only does 800x600
<VerticalTheory> lol
<VerticalTheory> im kidding
<VerticalTheory> ill give envy a try
<heatmzzr> can anyone tell me how to get the streaming video to work at www.blogtv.com?
<wols> VerticalTheory: versa certainly does 1024 and probably higher on your card
<VerticalTheory> does compiz run well?
<bruenig> !envy | VerticalTheory terrible idea
<ubotu> VerticalTheory terrible idea: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<VerticalTheory> the binary drivers work?
<SonicChao> Arrick: Thanks. :3 That helped
<bruenig> um
<wols> VerticalTheory: should, yes
<bruenig> that is exactly what evny _tries_ to install
<Dr_willis> compiz works decent on my 8800
<wols> bruenig: just that ir botches the install
<bruenig> wols, right
<Kvist> How do I know what dpi I should set for the fonts? I set it to 153 but my fonts became too huge and horrible..
<Dr_willis> bruenig,  i thionk it grabs the latest nvidia drivers..
<VerticalTheory> i used to have an ATI card
<wols> Kvist: tried 100?
<WARlrus> wols:: wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mix-cell disabled - disassociate
<Kvist> wols: Still too big.
<Kvist> wols: It was set to 96 by default, but most of the fonts look really horrible
<wols> Kvist: then increase the number until it looks right
 * pcfascist runs compiz on my tandy
<Kvist> wols: Is that the only way? My screen size is 17" @ 1920 x 1200
<mikebeecham> hey...can I get some advice....I have tried to use gconf-editor (under sudo) to change the menu bar icon....but despite following the instructions, the icon has not changed....could anyone help point me in the right direction please?
<rain> how to install kbfx?
<Kvist> wols: xdpyinfo says its 153 dpi
<Dr_willis> mikebeecham,  under 'sudo; that changes the root users settings.. not your users.
<kelsin> mikebeecham: you shouldn't need to use sude
<kelsin> mikebeecham: the gnome registry is done the right way, in that user settings can override system settings
<WARlrus> wols: Its saying that "link is not ready"
<crow> anyone alive?
<Lilacor> How do I get PDF printing working under 7.10?
<{Nathan}> yeah
<Lilacor> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<{Nathan}> I'm alive
<crow> ok
<Lilacor> !pdf printing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf printing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mikebeecham> kelsin: when I navigate to gconf, under custom_icon there is an orange icon with an exclamation mark, telling me that the key is not writeable?
<manad> guys, what user group covers all user accounts? I tried giving read/write permissions to "users" but after logging out then back in I could not edit the file.
<crow> {Nathan} pm pls
<kiiz> hi where can i find the scammodem too.
<WARlrus> Hi, can anyone help me with connecting to a wireless network using a Belkin USB Wireless Dongle? When I enter the WEP key it appears to connect, but doesn't!
<mikebeecham> kelsin: is there any other way to try changing the icon?  I navigated through nautilus to the icon folder, but there was no distributor-logo or start-here logo to change.  There was only one folder inside, named "Scaleable"
<VerticalTheory> is the propriety nvidia driver any good?
<Lilacor> VerticalTheory: better than the free one
<VerticalTheory> how do i stop the xserver Lilacor? ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't seem to work
<kelsin> mikebeecham: I don't know, I was just responding to running gconf-editor as sudo which shouldn't be done ussually
<Lilacor> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Lilacor> that kills the xserver
<mikebeecham> kelsin: thanks then
<Kvist> How do I know what dpi I should set for the fonts? I set it to 153 but my fonts became too huge and horrible..
<VerticalTheory> ctrl-alt-backspace just restarts it for me :(
<crow> hey
<crow> anyone can help me with somth?
<ikonia> crow: ask
<caleb__> in BSD, i have to specify a partition type number (e.g. 6 for DOS). what is the number for vfat? i need to share a partition
<ikonia> crow: fdisk /dev/$device then to "T" for toggle and "L" to list types
<crow>  I've partitioned my disc into 3 partitions
<crow>  1 of 30GB for windows
<crow>  1 of 30GB for ubuntu
<crow>  and one of 100GB for sharing between them
<crow>  when I log into ubuntu I can't see the one of 100GB
<crow>  and its FAT32 formated
<crow>  anyway you could help me?
<ikonia> caleb__: however if you are currently using bsd, that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<LjL> !paste > crow    (crow, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> crow: define "can't see"
<crow> oh
<kevind23> crow: is the 100GB monuted?
<crow> monuted?
<bqmassey> i'd like to install AWN....   any reason i shouldn't do it from Synaptic?
<bulmer> mount'ed
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> crow: can you explain what your expecting in that "you can't see it"
<crow> ok
<Lilacor> VerticalTheory: it used to kill it...because it's best for non-technical users to be using the GUI, xserver is automatically restarted
<kevind23> bqmassey: I run x86_64 and I had to compile it from source.. you should be fine though
<crow> I want my ubuntu to read my 100GB partition
<crow> but it doesn't
<ikonia> bqmassey: not at all
<wols> crow: filesystem?
<CarlFK> how can I get the source to  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/x11/jppy  so I can try to build a .deb for 7.10?
<ikonia> crow: "where" does it not read your partition
<VerticalTheory> the proprietary driver installer won't let me do it with xserver running?
<LjL> !backports > CarlFK    (CarlFK, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> crow: can you expalain how your trying to access it
<caleb__> ikonia: i technically am using ubuntu, but i first want to make a share partition between bsd; then actually /install/ ubuntu... so it is related :D
<Kvist> How do I know what dpi I should set for the fonts? I set it to 153 but my fonts became too huge and horrible.. Sometimes either the bold is too blurry, and normal text okay, or the other way round. I just can't get everything to look right and I've tried all the default fonts and more
<bqmassey> cool, thanks ikonia, kevin23
<crow> I have 3 partitions
<wols> VerticalTheory: they will, if you install it the ubuntu way
<crow> one with windoze
<ikonia> caleb__: no its not
<ikonia> crow: yes, but how are you trying to access the partition
<ikonia> crow: how are you expecting to see it
<crow> I dunno
<crow> how should I?
<ikonia> crow: ok, so your question is "how do I access it", not "its not reading it"
<crow> it doesn't have an icon for it
<crow> sorr
<ikonia> crow: ok, so your expecting an icon on your desktop, yes ?
<crow> well yeah
<bulmer> crow the bottom line, all file system you wanted to view must be mounted first
<LjL> ikonia: well, "it's not reading it" isn't a question to begin with
<kevind23> It's probably not mounted >.>
<crow> if its not on desktop, where could it be
<kevind23> You should be able to mount it with Nautilus
<ikonia> LjL: true, thats why I wanted to understand if it was actually failing rather than just not working as expected
<LjL> i know
<shane_> hi all!
<crow> Nautilus is a program?
<ikonia> crow ok, no problem. How many hard disks do you have ?
<LjL> crow: it certainly is, it's your Ubuntu file manager
<crow> 3
<crow> thanks
<ikonia> crow: 3 harddisks, I'm taling about physical harddisks, not partitions
<crow> oh 1
<shane_> i have a question...
<kevind23> Quick question, I compiled mono, is there any hack for apt so I can install packages for it even though I never installed mono from it?
<wols> !ask | shane_
<ubotu> shane_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> crow: ok, so please put open a terminal, do you know how to do that ?
<wols> kevind23: equivs
<crow> yep
<kevind23> wols: eh?
<crow> but I'm logged into windoze now
<crow> so you may pm me the procedure
<CarlFK> LjL thaks - doesn't look like jppy is there though.
<wols> kevind23: apt-cache search for it
<crow> and I'll remember it
<darkgoth> ubuntu en español??
<LjL> CarlFK: no, but it explains how to *request* backports.
<ikonia> crow: ok, so what I would like you to do, is login to ubuntu, open a terminal and do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" and put that in a pastebin, does that make sense ?
<LjL> !es | darkgoth
<ubotu> darkgoth: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wols> !es | darkgoth
<shane_> when i launch gnome-screensaver the title bar has no name defined for it... and when i use Fluxbox the window is named 'Unnamed'. How can I define a name for it?
<crow> hmm
<CarlFK> kevind23: here is my solution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<crow> isn't fdisk for disk pratitioning?
<ikonia> crow: thats right
<crow> well
<crow> the partition is already maden
<bulmer> anyone used Blender? how do I ever print the 3d figure i have? this is my first time and Im helping my kid submit his report..
<wols> crow: it does more than that
<ikonia> crow: I'm asking you to do that command and put the output in the pastebin so I can see your disk layout
<ikonia> crow: then we can establish how to fix you
<crow> ok
<kevind23> CarlFK: I already compilied & installed mono, is there a hack for apt so it realizes that I met the mono dependencies, or do I have to uninstall it and compile it into a .deb, then install that one?
<Arrick> !wireshark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> kevind23: not really
<wols> kevind23: I already told you
<Arrick> !ethereal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethereal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> ikonia: there is
<ikonia> kevind23:
<Arrick> wth?
<ikonia> oops
<crow> that would be later, cause I have to downlad IRC for linux (I'm on windoze now)
<ikonia> wols: really ?
<crow> read ya later
<ikonia> crow: ok
<wols> ikonia: equivs
<magnetron> !msgthebot | Arrick
<ubotu> Arrick: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<crow> btw
<gadren> i have a question: i'm running Gutsy on a laptop with fglrx.   Suspend/hibernate don't work, and according to the ATI Linux Driver wiki, the only way to fix it without going back to Feisty is to recompile my kernel to use SLAB.  is this something i should do, and, if so, how exactly do i do it?
<LjL> CarlFK: well, what that URL explains is actually very similar to what you asked about jppy. add the gutsy source repository where jppy is contained, then see if "sudo apt-get -b source jppy" gets you a clean compile. if it does, you could still tell the backports team about it.
<bqmassey> i can't seem to find AWN in Synaptic
<ikonia> wols: equivs won't actuall create package dependencies though will it
<crow> what IRC  would you recomend me?
<crow> for linux
<CarlFK> kevind23: uninstall what you did, follow those directions. life will be better than way.
<ikonia> crow: xchat is the most straightforward
<bqmassey> crow: xchat
 * kevind23 uses KVIrc
<crow> ok thanks
<wols> ikonia: it will fool apt into thinking the dependencies are met
<magnetron> !info wireshark > Arrick
<Arrick> magnetron, I want investigating, I want to know how to get ethereal/wireshark installed, and I am very surprised that there is nothing in the bot about it
<j1solutions> hello all
<ikonia> wols: ahhh, that I agree with, but thats why I wouldn't push it either
<magnetron> !info ethereal > Arrick
<CarlFK> LjL: that's what I was hoping.  wasn't sure if it was that easy.  thanks
<wols> ikonia: as he requested, it is a hack
<j1solutions> <--all linux at home now
<kevind23> The whole reason I compiled it was because apt refused to update any of my mono packages because it couldn't find the matching mono-jit version
<magnetron> Arrick: applications menu > add/remove , search for "wireshark"
<ikonia> wols: no, no, I understand that, I'd just like him to be clear what it actually means
<LjL> CarlFK: it might not be. depends on whether or not the gutsy package is really a perfectly good gutsy package to begin with
<j1solutions> <---windows is a disease of which I've been cured
<LjL> err, the *hardy* package is...
<ikonia> !offtopic >j1solutions
<shane_> anybody with an idea for my q?
<Arrick> magnetron, at the moment, Im still trying to even determin which desktop I want, there is no gui on the box yet
<rain> how replace Kmenu button image?
<bazhang> rain: kbfx
<wols> Arrick: apt-get install wireshark. is that so bad you need a factoid for it?
<ikonia> Arrick: you have installed the server version ?
<rain> y
<magnetron> j1solutions: please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rain> but
<Arrick> yes ikonia
<rain> how i install kbfx
<j1solutions> ok magnetrong, sorry
<ikonia> Arrick: why ? would a desktop version not be more appropriate ?
<magnetron> Arrick: while you are thinking about it, install ubuntu gnome
<Arrick> I asked a while ago about what is a super lightweight desktop
<LjL> bazhang, rain asked how to replace the K icon i think... that's a bit different from installing kbfx
<Dereck> uit
<LjL> the icon is somewhere in /usr/share surely
<wols> Arrick: ratpoison
<bazhang> LjL: oops sorry
<rain> i  could'nt find instructions for kbfx
<magnetron> j1solutions: don't be sorry, just join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rain> i only downloaded kbfx
<j1solutions> anyone running a weatherduck on ubuntu?  I have one but it's webpage can't display a chart that req's java
<SamuraiDio> did someone already installed and ubuntu on an acer aspire 7520 notebook?
<wols> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.3.1-1 (gutsy), package size 1718 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<LjL> rain: what do you mean "downloaded"?
<heatmzzr> will xchat allow multible server windows and chat windows?
<Nirevus> Just a quick question, can locally stored thunderbird emails be carried over from Windows to Ubuntu?
<wols> heatmzzr: yes
<bazhang> rain: that will give you a whole different menu layout than the kmenu--I misunderstood sorry
<[diablo]> good evening #ubuntu ... I've got a Samsung R20 laptop, with a ATI chipset.. When I install 7.10, I notice that sometimes I need to press a key, or the machine stops working... holding say CTRL down "fixes" it... so I assume it's some IRQ issue... im installing via alternative btw... anyone know of this issue?
<FluxD> heatmzzr: yes
<rain> that  i have kbfx packaga in my desktop
<FluxD> rain: if its a deb file double click and install it
<LjL> rain, in your desktop? kbfx is in the official Ubuntu repositories. you should use *those* for installing your software (unless you absolutely need some piece of software that's not available there). otherwise, hosing your system is a quite likely event. please learn about APT.
<LjL> !software > rain    (rain, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rain> its not deb
<LjL> rain: then don't install it
<kevind23> Also, how do I remove the graphical progress bar on startup and shutdown
<rain> where i can get deb file?
<shane_> SamuraiDio: I have Ubuntu on an Aspire 3003NLMi ... if it helps...
<FluxD> rain: search in synaptic
<LjL> rain: from the *standard repositories*. gee. just type « sudo apt-get install kbfx » in a terminal, or search in Synaptic or whatever -- it's there. please also *read* the link i gave you.
<LjL> !packages > rain    (rain, see the private message from Ubotu)
<j1solutions> hello heatmzzr
<rain> tnx
<heatmzzr_> hello jlsolutions.
<SamuraiDio> shane_, maybe, can u show me the specificationsw
<SamuraiDio> ?
<SamuraiDio> shane_, may some devices are the same
<FluxD> SamuraiDio: I am running it on an acer 5000
<FluxD> SamuraiDio: I am running it on an acer aspire 5000
<SamuraiDio> http://pastebin.com/d4ff8071a
<SamuraiDio> this is my lspci
<SpookyET> hi
<SpookyET> Beagle is not indexing thunderbird. I'm wondering why.
<SamuraiDio> FluxD, with everything installed succesfully?
<FluxD> SamuraiDio: everything working fine here
<rain> i cant find link u given me can you give it again? I installed kbfx, what i do now?
<shane_> SamuraiDio: what do I run to get that output in the pastebin?
<SamuraiDio> FluxD, did you enabled the special functions of the touchpad? like scrolling and emulated buttons?
<cizarr> any good pop3 web client?
<SamuraiDio> shane_, huh?
<FluxD> SamuraiDio: I dont use the touchpad and I didnt enable it
<al-_-Gir> cizarr , thunderbird
<magnetron> cizarr: squirrelmail
<Nirevus> Just a quick question, can locally stored thunderbird emails be carried over from Windows to Ubuntu?
<cizarr> i need webmail client
<shane_> SamuraiDio: ok I guess the pastebin link wasn't meant for me then...
<zloss> hey could anybody help me.... do you have any idea how can i edit my session time out ?! ?!
<magnetron> cizarr: squirrelmail
<Nirevus> cizarr, roundcube is a good one
<cizarr> thanks magnetron :) check it
<zloss> hey could anybody help me.... do you have any idea how can i edit my session time out ?! ?!
<zloss> for example if i'm inactive for about 5,6 mins i got to re-login
<shane_> when i launch gnome-screensaver the title bar has no name defined for it... and when i use Fluxbox the window is named 'Unnamed'. How can I define a name for it?
<Nirevus> cizarr: http://www.squirrelmail.org/
<nickrud> zloss, system->prefs->screensaver
<zloss> pleaaaaase....
<Nirevus> cizarr: http://roundcube.net/
<SamuraiDio> shane_, i didnt uderstoodyour questin above
<deufrai> hi there, i'd like to know if there's a way to tuern my laptop's fan off (HP NC6000) on gutsy
<cizarr> yeah roundcube looks good
<zloss> hm... ok i'll take a look
<SamuraiDio> question*
<Eagle-101> does someone here have a somewhat default install of boost? I just modified boost/system and I'd like to know if thats a default location.
<bqmassey> ok.. i'm trying to apt-get install something..... and it demands a 7.10 CD...  WHY?  how do i get it to get the packages from the internet?
<lemartin_> alguien ha instalado drupal5
<johnficca> what is the package I need in order for me to share files with other linux pc's
<heatmzzr> jlsolutions were you the one I chatted with yesterday?
<lemartin_> ?
<rain> how to replace kmenu logo? i have installed kbfx but i even dont know how to use it
<SamuraiDio> shane_, did you use the touchpad?
<cizarr> thanks Nirevus
<akincer> Anyone know how to make a program default to one screen or another in a dual monitor setup?
<Oli``> anyone here know if repartitioning mdadm-raid is as easy as just loading up gparted and editing the mdX device?
<nickrud> zloss, if you're having problems with some movie players, you can add the inhibit applet, it disables screen blanking manually
<ikonia> akincer: what dual monitor technilogy are you using
<speps> does someone use opera?OPera-Flash plugin issue...Please help!!!
<shane_> SamuraiDio: my question is not related to the Aspire topic... but anyway I do use the touchpad with scrolling enabled..
<deufrai> bqmassey: edit your sources file to remove CD-ROM entry
<ikonia> Oli``: what level of raid
<akincer> nvidia-settings
<zloss> nickrud, godamn it
<zloss> help ya very much
<zloss> !
<Oli``> ikonia: 1
<shane_> SamuraiDio: middle click is emulated by tapping with 2 fingers
<ikonia> akincer: no idea with nvidia-settings, sorry
<akincer> ikonia: how about with another one?
<Eagle-101> bqmassey, use synaptic, modify the repositories to not include that location. I got that myself several times
<ikonia> Oli``: hmmmm than your md disks should already be partitions rather than a disk level
<SamuraiDio> shane_, can you send me your xorg.conf?
<ikonia> akincer: you set a primary display in the xinerama config
<shane_> SamuraiDio: right click is done by tapping on the bottom right corner... sure... 1 sec
<dug_> akincer: I think you have to use something like devil's pie
<Eagle-101> settings-> repositories -> software sources
<Eagle-101> bqmassey, settings-> repositories -> software sources
<rain> how to replace kmenu logo? i have installed kbfx but i even dont know how to use it
<ikonia> rain: you need to change the icon file in /usr/share/$something/icons or create your own theme
<akincer> dug: thanks, I'll check that out
<toed> how do I do dual monitors in gutsy?
<Flare183> !info kbfx | rain
<ubotu> rain: kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.3.1-1 (gutsy), package size 1718 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<Oli``> ikonia: not sure I follow. I've got RAID1 over 2 disks with just one partition. I want to split that up (shrink the current one, create a new one) within the raid
<rain> what i use for $something
<Flare183> rain:> ask in #kubuntu if you want
<ikonia> Oli``: you should have 2 disks - not raided then raid each parition on the disk
<aladdinsane> Im trying to mount a second internal hd as a "drive", by that i mean i want it to show up in applications as a drive, not a folder. right now i have it mounted as such: UUID=xxx /home/alado/!HDD2        ext3     user,rw  0      0 Which mounts it in that !hdd directory.
<aladdinsane> I have tried to mount it with /media and /mnt with no luck.
<aladdinsane> I mean i know it is possible, cause the drive in question was automaticly (after the ubuntu install.) mounted like this (a drive) before i partitioned it to ex3.
<crypt> hello i am having issues
<Flare183> !paste | aladdinsane
<ubotu> aladdinsane: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> Oli``: instead of having disk 1 -> disk 2, have disk 1, partition 1 -> disk 2 partition 1
<Oli``> ikonia: mdadm binds to partition, not whole disks?
<ikonia> Oli``: yup
<Oli``> oh right
<Oli``> hmm
<nickrud> rain, http://www.kbfx.org/staticpages/index.php?page=20060224123135907
<mcquaid> i want to send a link to a friend using apturl so he can just click and install things.  I tried it with gmail but they do not end up being clickable links
<SamuraiDio> shane_, can you send me your xorg.conf
<Oli``> ikonia: so resizing isn't an issue but I'll have to create an md2 device for the new partition?
<mcquaid> i then tried pastebin but it doesn't seem to support html links either.  Is there anything similar to pastebin that supports urls?
<hexler> I'm trying to enable WOL on my PC, but in /proc/acpi/wakeup all devices are still disabled. Can anyone tell me if UAR1, MAC or POP1 is the onboard LAN device?
<ikonia> Oli``: resizing raid devices is not a good idea
<ikonia> Oli``: certainly not while the raid is active
<Flare183> !paste | mcquaid
<ubotu> mcquaid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> Oli``: stop your raid, destroy it, then create the partitions on each disk and raid the partitions
<Mar_La> you add the website in this directory http://www.directoryofwebsite.com
<ActySofts> I have some problems with bash scripts. I wan to use the copy_thunderbird.sh script to copy my emails from TB to Evolution, however, when I run it I get "copy_thunderbird.sh".
<shane_> SamuraiDio: I PMed you my xorg.conf
<shane_> SamuraiDio: did you get it?
<crypt> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and i am attempting to install Wine, but it is giving me two errors
<nickrud> aladdinsane, let ubuntu recognize and mount it, don't mention it in fstab
<crypt> (1) from Add/Remove there are applications conflicting with Wine and if I attempt to install from the terminal, i t says "error: dependency is not satisfiable: libaudio2"
<adamonline45> awwww D:  I woke up this morning, booted my computer, and all my monitor settings are gone! :O  Can anyone help me?  I can't even resize it from 640x480:/
<ActySofts> I get that even as root!
<ikonia> ActySofts: what script is that and where did you get it ?
<ActySofts> I got it from the web while browsing launchpad for help, I'll paste it
<shane_> SamuraiDio: did you get my xorg.conf?
<ikonia> ActySofts: is it part of an ubuntu package ?
<SamuraiDio> shane_, no
<NuclearWorm> wow - Cannot join #debian (User limit reached)
<ActySofts> no
<kevind23> ahhh! what happened to compiz
<ikonia> ActySofts: then we can't support it
<mcquaid> Flare183, so what's the point of that, it doesn't support urls either
<chaosboss> are there any deb packages of Gnome Online Desktop
<chaosboss> ?
<Flare183> it does
<SamuraiDio> shane_, pastebin it
<aladdinsane> nickrud: pls dont tell me its that simple...i'll try it out
<ActySofts> ikonia: then show me how to import my emails from TB to Evo
<ikonia> ActySofts: I have no idea as I don't use evolution
<agisofsparta> how do i see the cube?
<agisofsparta> i enabled it and i can rotate the cube... but i can't zoom out and see the whole cube
<Flare183> mcquaid:> it does
<cybex_> ?
<ikonia> ActySofts: a post on the ubuntu forums may offer more solutions
<deufrai> ActySofts: there are plenty of pages found via Google to do that
<deufrai> did It a few weeks ago
<kevind23> wtf! my key bindings don't work
<crypt> I am receiving "error: dependency is not satisfiable: libaudio2" when attempting to install WINE, please assist
<Flare183> you have to copy the link it gives you, but you must be fast at copying the url
<mustafa_> hello
<kevind23> Alt+Tab shows a really boring tab switcher
<kevind23> and my cube is gone
<ikonia> kevind23: please don't use phrases like WTF, this is a family friendly channel
<ActySofts> deufrai: except that it doesn't recognize the file so I can't import them
<buggeredfstab> Where can I find resources on accessing a printer attached to a windows box?
<mustafa_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shane_> SamuraiDio: http://pastebin.com/d1a6f5eb5
<mikebeecham> Apart from Deviantart and Gnome-look.org....can anyone point me in the right direction of some well-designed icon themes?
<glassfac1> wine is freezing up my system. what is wrong with wine?  running gutsy
<nickrud> aladdinsane, you still here?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: google
<aladdinsane> nickrud: yes about to restart
<Flare183> mikebeecham:> opendesktop.org
<mikebeecham> ikonia: lol
<ikonia> mikebeecham: ?
<mikebeecham> Flare183: thanks mate
<Flare183> mikebeecham:> np
<ActySofts> here's the script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47576/
<ikonia> ActySofts: we can't support that script
<deufrai> ActySofts: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-import-thunderbird-emails-to-evolution
<aladdinsane> nickrud: whats up?
<nickrud> I was thinking external, this is how I put a drive on my desktop from an internal:  /dev/hda8  /media/i386-home ext3    defaults        0       2
<crypt> any1?
<ActySofts> deufrai: I've read that 10000 times...just that Evolutino doesn't recognize the file "Inbox" and the list of file types is greyed out
<mustafa_> http://pastebin.com/m42054e23 when i try to mount my old win xp harddisk i'm getting this error
<shane_> SamuraiDio: got it now?
<SamuraiDio> shane_, yeah, tnx
<shane_> np
<mcquaid> Flare183, could you tell me how?  I choose html.  I tried www.test.org http://test.org and even <a href="http://test.org/">test</a> but none of them ended up being clickable links
<Flare183> !patients | crypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !patient | crypt
<SamuraiDio> shane_, but you are usint the 'configured mouse and not the synaptics, right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Flare183: its patience
<Flare183> i get that now =
<glassfac1> when i'm trying use wine my system hangs, same with cross over also! any idea?
<ActySofts> hmm, it seems that I can't run ANY bash script O.o, not even something like: echo "test"
<ActySofts> O.
<ActySofts> O.o
<Flare183> mcquaid:> join me at #ubuntu-us-sc
<shane_> SamuraiDio: I am using synaptics... i have a USB mouse which I use sometimes..
<deufrai> ActySofts: didn't meet the problems you refer to :S
<nickrud> aladdinsane, did you see my last, forgot to nick it
<agisofsparta> how do i create myown theme
<ikonia> agisofsparta: there are guides on the web, and lots of experience in the "graphics and art" section of the ubuntu forum
<eTranquility> I messed with my graphics card driver/settings, rebooted, and now I'm getting "failed to start the X server". Can anyone help me fix it so I can get back to my gui?
<agisofsparta> thankyou
<shane_> SamuraiDio: this is the default Gutsy setup... no changes were done to it after a clean install
<mustafa_> http://pastebin.com/m42054e23 when i try to mount my old win xp harddisk i'm getting this error
<wols> eTranquility: need more info
<riotkittie> eTranquility: did you back up xorg.conf before toying with settings? you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to set it straight, if not
<SamuraiDio> shane_, what mouse do you get on $cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<deufrai> still looking for help turning my laptop fan off. Echoing "off" to /proc/acpi/fan/...... failes
<ActySofts> I'm not able to run ANY bash scripts, no matter what they contain (even a simple 'echo' won't work). Any ieas:
<ActySofts> *ideas?
<ikonia> ActySofts: define "won't work"
<riotkittie> ActySofts: did you make them executable?
<wols> riotkittie: dpkg-recnfigure should back up the old one by default
<aninhumer> I'm trying to create split rar files, but rar appears to be ignoring the "-v" option
<wols> ActySofts: paste a bashscript of yours
<ActySofts> yes, I did
<Eagle-101> does someone here have a somewhat default install of boost? I just modified boost/system and I'd like to know if thats a default location.
<ikonia> ActySofts: define won't work
<nickrud> ActySofts, chmod u+x scriptname, then from the directory the script is in, ./scriptname
<ActySofts> here: #!/bin/bash <LF> echo "test"
<ActySofts> where <LF> is a newline
<ikonia> ActySofts: can you please expand on "won't work"
<mikebeecham> if an icon theme does not specify a menu icon...where does Ubuntu pick up the normal Ubuntu icon from?
<riotkittie> yea but if he was customizing it, chances are he didnt go that route
<shane_> SamuraiDio: http://pastebin.com/d4f6941c5
<WARlrus> I'm trying to connect to a wireless network in 7.10, but I'm getting a error message through dmesg: "wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate" - what does this mean and how do I fix it?!!!!
<Roland_> hi.. i'm trying to connect to a vista machine with my gutsy, and i have no luck with it
<ActySofts> ikonia: on what topic exactly?
<nickrud> !wontwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wontwork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> ActySofts: "bash scripts won't work"
<nickrud> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Roland_>  what should i do?
<ikonia> ActySofts: please expand on "won't work"
<grenet> hello
<ikonia> hi
<magnetron> !doesntwork > ActySofts
<enrique17> i love ubuntu
<wols> Roland_: connect to what kind of service?
<Roland_> filesharing
<grenet> sorry, just checking in
<aninhumer> I'm trying to split a rar file into DVD sized volumes, but it seems to be ignoring the -v option
<ActySofts> ikonia: they didn't run at all, but nickrud pointed out to me that I needed to chmod 'em
<nickrud> mikebeecham, they use inheritance, look at the index.theme
<eTranquility> Amount of memory to be used by the video card?
<ikonia> ActySofts: for future reference you need to give more info than "they don't run at all"
<ActySofts> ikonia: well...they didn't run at all, so what more info could I have given?
<grenet> leaving
<wols> ActySofts: there are always error messages
<ikonia> ActySofts: I execute them, I get no output, or I get an error, or script one works, but script 2 doesn't, I'm running as X user, with Y location etc
<mustafa_> Hello, i'm facing with problem on ubuntu 7.x i'm trying to mount my old winxp hdd but it gives this error http://pastebin.com/m42054e23
<Roland123> does anyone know how to access a share on vista machine?
<ikonia> Roland123: samba
<SamuraiDio> shane_, tnx again
<Happy_Man> Reland: Samba
<shane_> np
<ActySofts> ikonia: OK, I said some I got "Permission Denied"
<ikonia> ActySofts: I missed that
<Eagle-101> Is boost::system already compiled for me when I get it from synaptic? (is it even in the repos?)
<mikebeecham> nickrud: I'm not sure I understand...I have the index.theme file open in text editor, but I dont know what I'm looking for
<noor> any one know a a gui program i can use to encode this avi file to MP4? im having some problem finding em T___T
<aladdinsane> nickrud: nope didnt work, and as i can see and understand that wouldn't solve my problem either, i want the hdd to show up as a drive in all applications, such as Thunar/Nautilus/Gimp or whatnot
<ikonia> !info boost
<ubotu> Package boost does not exist in gutsy
 * Eagle-101 suspects he just nuked it :)
<nickrud> ActySofts, didn't see that  message either, I just keep forgetting that chmod thing, figured you had also ;)
<zel1> hi i've a compaq presario f500
<MikeH> I'm not sure what I've done, but somehow I've "drawn" on my desktop in red? I presume it's some feature of XGL/Compiz, any ideas how to get rid?
<zel1> but i've  a problem
<zel1> a bios bug on boot
<nickrud> aladdinsane, ah, thunar I don't know, but it would show up under places in gimp (or any other app that uses the gnome file selector). That media dir thing is a gnome thing
<Happy_Man> Mikelevel: that's a plugin called annotate
<eTranquility> I used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now it's making me go through a bunch of prompts... what should I put for "Amount of memory (kb) to be used by the video card"?
<Happy_Man> check in the settings for the keybinding to get rid of it
<nickrud> aladdinsane, not a linux wide thing
<zel1> but i've seen that is a TRUSTED PC :(
<wols> eTranquility: keep empty
<zel1> ok..
<ikonia> eTranquility: leave at default, unless you know how much ram you have
<zel1> thanks!
<eTranquility> What about kernel framebuffer device interface?
<wols> zel1: how is that a problem?
<wols> eTranquility: if you don't know: default
<aladdinsane> nickrud: aha, is it because im running xubuntu then maybe?
<nickrud> mikebeecham, for example, /usr/share/icons/Human/index.theme says it inherits Tangerine icons, and if Tangerine doesn't have one, it uses gnome icons
<wols> and what does "TRUSTED PC" mean?
<aninhumer> Hang on, is it possible to use the "-v" option with the "ch" mode for the rar command
<zel1> yes wols
<zel1> i must to boot with acpi=off pnpbios=off irqpool
<nickrud> aladdinsane, most likely, I have little experience with xubuntu
<zel1> -_-
<ikonia> zel1: again, why is that causing your a problem
<ikonia> causing you a problem even
<mustafa_> ok fixed ntfsfix helped me ^^
<wols> zel1: what does "trusted PC" mean and why does it care about pnp bios, acpi and all that?
<zel1> because i can't use ACPI
<aladdinsane> nickrud: ok, thnx for the effort anyway, i'll keep looking/asking/trying
<eTranquility> What about the mouse port? (I'm using a laptop with a touch pad.) Is /dev/input/mice right?
<zel1> because the booot goin on block wols
<ikonia> eTranquility: if you don't know the answer, use the default
<zel1> and with this boot options the sistem boot :)
<wols> zel1: what has a "trusted PC" (whatever that is) to do with ACPI?
<ikonia> wols: I too am curious
<blix_> I need to destroy the contents of a HDD, what's a good tool?
<emptyeighty> DBAN
<ikonia> blix_: dd
<blix_> I just downloaded that
<eTranquility> Okay, so I did all that, I have the command prompt thing at the bottom, now what?
<censorydep> Anyone want to help troubleshoot some sound issues under Gnome?
<blix_> mmm, Ill take another look
<arnaud__> Bonjour tous le monde
<blix_> DBAN can't detect a drive
<blix_> annoying
<wols> eTranquility: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ikonia> blix_: dd and random is your friend
<crypt>  any1 able to install Wine on ubuntu 7.10
<blix_> dd and random
<wols> !anyone | crypt
<ubotu> crypt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blix_> are these data destruction software tools?
<wols> blix_: dd if=/dev/urandom
<ikonia> crypt: many people have it working
<arvin_> someone please help me with these..i can view the gamecast in www.soccernet.com using mozilla firefox or epiphany web browser
<wols> blix_: dd is. /dev/urandom is a source for pseudo random numbers
<arvin_> any other browwser 2 recomend
<blix_> ah right, k, I'm currently in Windows : - O
<crypt> Well, for whatever reason, everytime I attempt to install it, it says there is a conflict with something already installed
<wols> arvin_: uf you can watch it why change?
<crypt> but all i've done was install 7.10, without adding anything seperate
<hudyx> Any ideas why my computer would not wake back up from 'sleep' with Ubuntu 7.10?
<arvin_> someone please help me with these..i CANTview the gamecast in www.soccernet.com using mozilla firefox or epiphany web browser
<arvin_> sorry
<eTranquility> Okay... then what?
<arvin_> about type erroe
<wols> crypt: apt-cache policy wine   and apt-get install wine. output of both please
<ikonia> crypt: are you running ubuntu 64 bit ?
<wols> eTranquility: then you have X back on VT7
<crypt> no 32bit
<eTranquility> So restart? o.O
<wols> eTranquility: did I say restart?
<censorydep> To ubotu's point: My sound under Gnome just stops working about 75% of the time.  It seems like it silently fails after a variable period of time as I am sometimes able to get sound.  But, if I turn off vlc and release the audio, I could come back to no sound 20 mins later.  Ideas?
<crypt> wols: where should i provide you with the output?
<wols> !paste | crypt
<ubotu> crypt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eTranquility> Well, it's left me at * Starting GNOME Display Manager...
<arvin_> someone please help me with these..i CANT view the gamecast in www.soccernet.com using mozilla firefox or epiphany web browser..any other web browser 2 recomend
<krim> I want to record what I hear from a film but Sound Recorder doesn't seem to be able to do that. Anyone know how I can do it?
<ikonia> arvin_: define can't view ? is it a flash site ? do you have the flash plugin installed, can you view anyother sites of a similar style ?
<elvys> somebody knows How can I install AWN-EXTRAS?
<crypt> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47580/
<arvin_> i think its a flash site
<ikonia> arvin_: do you have the flash plugin installed ? does it work on any other flash sites ?
<arvin_> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/scoreboard?league=esp.1&cc=4716
<wols> arvin_: does flash work for you?
<arvin_> please go the site n press on gamecast for the atletico madrid game
<arvin_> u will knwo wat i mean..
<ikonia> arvin_: it doesn't matter what we do, it matters about your problem
<arvin_> nop.. i dun have flash plugin how  do i get them ?>
<elvys> somebody knows How can I install AWN-EXTRAS?
<ikonia> arvin_: ok, the flash plugin package is currently broke in terms of downloadability within the ubuntu repo
<hudyx> Notebook not waking from sleep on U7.10, any ideas?
<ikonia> arvin_: so getting it at this exact moment may be an issue
<wols> crypt: you need to be root to isntall stuff and budgetdedicated is not ubuntu. ask the wine folks what they did wrong in their package
<crimsun> ikonia: broken?  How?
<ikonia> crimsun: the checksum on the adobe tar file has changed
<elvys> somebody knows How can I install Avant Window Navigator Applets?
<wols> crypt: wrong md5 since adobe updated it
<arvin_> so there is no way of viewing flash websites using ubuntu os ?
<crimsun> ikonia: ...for Hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> elvys: ther'es a lot of faq's out there.
<wols> crypt: for gutsy
<ikonia> crimsun: no, gutsy, but it should effect all OS's
<kevind23> How do I disable the graphical progress bar on system startup / shutdown
<crimsun> ikonia: Hardy's should be fine.
<ikonia> crimsun: why ?
<crypt> how do i become root to install?
<ikonia> crimsun: it uses the same flash version last time I looked
<eTranquility> I have * Starting GNOME Display Manager... [OK], what should I do now?
<nickrud> kevind23, edit /boot/menu/grub.lst , look for lines with splash in it, remove the word splash
<crimsun>  *** 9.0.115.0ubuntu2 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages
<wols> eTranquility: ctrl+alt+f7
<crypt> and what do you mean wrong md (i am new to ubuntu/linux world)
<ikonia> crimsun: what version of adobe's plugin does it download
<arvin_> so there is no way of viewing flash websites using ubuntu os ?
<hudyx> IndyGunFreak: how are you? Any ideas why my notebook would not wake from sleep?
<IndyGunFreak> hudyx: some notebooks have issues w/ that...,
<crimsun> ikonia: 9,0,115,0
<new-user_lin> Hi all
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not sure of the exact cause.
<kevind23> arvin_: What are you talking about? Flash works just fine on Ubuntu...
<eTranquility> "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly."
<hudyx> hmm, anything I can do about it?
<ikonia> crimsun: I'll check that out, see if it is still the same version
<new-user_lin> who can help me to install ubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> hudyx: i really don't know to be truthful, both my laptops go in/out of sleep fine.
<nickrud> crypt, md is short for md5sum , md5sum is a prog that creates a unique checksum on a file, so you can be sure it's the same file
<new-user_lin> http://img.mybgblog.com/out.php?i=24_Screenshot.png
<mcquaid> does any quick posting site like pastebin actually support html like links?   I want to quickly post some apt links using apturl
<obad-warone> hi
<crypt> and how did you tell i was out of date of that?
<crypt> also, how do i become root? on my user name to install
<elvys> IndyGunFreak: Yes, I know, but anyone works to me
<obad-warone>  i have host game for war zone
<ikonia> crypt: use synaptic and it will ask you for your password
<hudyx> IndyGunFreak: I haven't tried just closing the lid, it happens with I hit the red power button, and click sleep.  When I open the lid and hit the power button to wake it, the power light and battery light come on, but the display stays off and the HDD light doesn't flash at all.
<nickrud> crypt, because it's a well known problem; the checksum for the old flash doesn't match the new flash, and the installer is expecting the old one
<obad-warone> any boddy intersted
<dgjones> :)
<kevind23> crypt: from the terminal or with an X app?
<eTranquility> There's a prompt at the bottom... now what?
<crypt> from terminal
<kevind23> then, sudo <command>
<ikonia> obad-warone: this is a support channel
<IndyGunFreak> hudyx: that may be what it is, mine goes to sleep when i just shut the lid, i don't use the sleep button
<nickrud> crypt, sudo <command>
<obad-warone> sry
<wols> crypt: doesn't matter. your WINE which you try to isntall is not from any ubuntu repo. ask WINE forlks, it's their package
<nickrud> crypt, also, sudo -i will give you a root terminal, if you're gonna do a series of commands. Typing exit will get back to normal
<crypt> wols: unfortunately i went there first
<arvin_> but i cant viuew falsh websites in mozilla?
<arvin_> how do i solve that ?>
<kevind23> nickrud: wouldn't sudo su be better?
<oediv> anyone using mplayer and multiple displays? I cannot get my mouse on my 2nd display when I have mplayer playing fullscreen on the other..
<kevind23> arvin_: Are you x86 or x86_64?
<hudyx> IndyGunFreak: ok I'll try that.  Also, what is a good, free IRC client for Ubuntu? Also, a good messenger client?
<kevind23> hudyx: For GNOME, Pidgin and Xchat
<wols> kevind23: not in ubuntu. discouraging root use is good
<crypt> they stated, because i simply installed ubuntu and did not add any addition software, and attempting to install there product mentions "a conflict with an existing installation" they stated it was something ubuntu prone
<arvin_> x86_64
<IndyGunFreak> hudyx: i like xchat-gnome.. many others like plain xchat, others like kvirc for KDE, others still like irssi
<kevind23> wols: what's wrong with root use :O
<nickrud> kevind23, no, sudo -i sets things up properly, (like making home /root) , sudo su leaves you with your own home, causing unexpected results sometimes. sudo su - would be better
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: still ;-)
<kevind23> meh.
<IndyGunFreak> !irc | hudyx
<ubotu> hudyx: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Roland123> i can't figure out, how to connect to a vista share... i have smbfs installed. selecting PLACES >> connect to server >> windows share... doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> Myrtti: ?.. still?.. i don't get it.
<wols> kevind23: look at the typical windows user who is always root. do you have to ask more?
<hudyx> kevind23, IndyGunFreak: thanks!
<kevind23> arvin_: You have to install a 32-bit client then, I have flash working fine but I have to use Swiftweasel32 instead of normal Swiftweasel
<white_eagle> hello, i have a question, can konqueror be ran on ubuntu?
<Flare183> !samba | roland123
<ubotu> roland123: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ikonia> Roland123: do you have shares available on the windows machien ?
<ikonia> machine even
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: yes.
<kevind23> wols: Heh..
<white_eagle> ok
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: but i don't know why you'd want to, its slow as all get out.
<white_eagle> just to try it
<wols> kevind23: i was not joking
<IndyGunFreak> then by all means.. you'll have to install a ton of KDE libs, but it will run.;
<Roland123> ikonia: i have shared a folder on vista machine
<lgc> My dictionary applet won't let me type in anything. Is there a trick to it? Thanks.
<crow> finaly
<kevind23> wols: Well what about the technical users
<white_eagle> and can I run an rtm package?
<ikonia> Roland123: ok, so what happens when you try to mount, can the ubuntu machine actually see the windows machine on a network level
<arvin_> wat u mean a 32 bit ?
<nickrud> white_eagle, rtm?
<crow> anyone remember me?
<ikonia> white_eagle: rtrm ? rpm you mean ?
<ikonia> crow: yes
<Roland123> ikonia: no
<white_eagle> rpm
<white_eagle> yes
<arvin_> i just need a plugin to do the work in mozilla
<ikonia> Roland123: ok, so thats why you can't mount it
<crow> how do I mount partition?
<wols> kevind23: ubuntu is not aimed at technical users "Linux for humans" or such, ain't it?
<white_eagle> typo
<nickrud> white_eagle, look for a deb equivilant
<ikonia> white_eagle: its strongly advisable to not attempt to use rpm's as they are meant for a different distro
<maynards-girl> how can i check to make sure my share folder is working? i'm having problems seeing the computer on the network to access it's share?
<kevind23> arvin_: Your mozilla won't let you run flash, let me try and find you a link.. hold on
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: ubuntu does not use rpm's, look for a debian or install from source(better yet, use the repositories)
<crypt> Wols: this is actually the error i receive when i run the install wine command http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47583/
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: konq is in the repos.
<Roland123> ikonia: probalby yes... but how can i get that computer to show up there?
<crow> how do I mount a disc partition?
<nickrud> white_eagle, rpms are a different packaging style, and usually can't be massaged to fit ubuntu properly
<bulmer> maynards-girl-> nfs?
<white_eagle> ok, i wanted to install acrobat 8
<kevind23> wols: Well I'm very comfortable with *nix and I run Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: sure they can, its just not smart...lol
<ikonia> crow: have you got your partition layout as I asked for ?
<lgc> My dictionary applet won't let me type in anything. Is there a trick to it? Thanks.
<ikonia> Roland123: put them on the same network
<white_eagle> and it came in that package
<maynards-girl> bulmer? what's that?
<crow> ikonia: ask again pls
<magnetron> !repeat > lgc
<bulmer> maynards-girl-> what file system are you trying to share?
<holx> hi
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: i believe its in the medibuntu repo.. i know i have it.. and thts the only repo i've added.
<crow> what should I do?
<white_eagle> ok
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, too many of those rpms use environment variables like $RPM in the install scripts, and totally break on deb systems
<ikonia> crow: please provide me in a pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<crow> w8
<wols> crypt: your sources.list is broken: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libaudio2&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<holx> Is there a possibility to disable the caps lock key or make it do something else, I was hoping there was something like xmodmap
<lgc> magnetron, please don't try to force-feed me the etiquette. I've been around for quite a while and I regret I don't get any help lately.
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: oh i agree with you, don't get me wrong... if they work, they work half way, and when they don't work, well, lord knows what you hosed trying to get it to work,.
<arvin_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334247 will these help to oslve my mozilla falsh plugin poblem
<white_eagle> oh, sh*t i downloaded it for nothing
<white_eagle> :(
<ikonia> white_eagle: please moderate your language, this is a family friendly channel
<white_eagle> ok
<white_eagle> lol
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: downloaded what for nothing?
<white_eagle> acrobat 8
<nickrud> holx, system->prefs->keyboard, layout options tab
<eTranquility> I've got a box with "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly. " I'd really like my GUI back, and I have no idea what I'm doing. Help?
<magnetron> !attitude > lgc
<ikonia> white_eagle: its't not funny, it was a serious request
<ompaul> !enter | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crow> ikonia: should I paste it in the channel?
<crow> all of it?
<ikonia> crow: no, as I've asked 2 times, please use a pastebin
<ompaul> !paste | crow
<ubotu> crow: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TehGuy> Hi, quick question: when I open up the terminal, I can't go any levels higher then my home folder. So, I can't access CDs... how do I do that?
<nickrud> white_eagle, nah, you downloaded it in order to learn you never have to do that again :)
<coma> is it possible to move the turn off/restart (red button on top right) to the middle of the toolbar instead?
<LiMaO> white_eagle: of course it was for something. it has a purpose. it now has the job of occupying some space on your hardware. i've heard that some files of yours were feeling lonely. =P
<ikonia> coma: yes, right click on it and hit "move"
<nickrud> white_eagle, well, almost never
<magnetron> TehGuy: type: " cd .. "
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: are you fairly new to Ubuntu?
<jimbobboy> Teh_guy: man cd
<crow>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<crow> /dev/sda1               1        3859    30997386   83  Linux
<crow> /dev/sda2            3860        4108     2000092+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<crow> /dev/sda3   *        4109        8024    31455270    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<crow> /dev/sda4            8025       19928    95618880    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<lgc> magnetron, is that all the offer you can help? Then be useful and don't waste other's bandwith.
<crow> /dev/sda5            8025       19928    95618848+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<white_eagle> yes
<LiMaO> !paste | crow
<ubotu> crow: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> crow: why did you do that, I asked you 2 times to not use the channel
<kevind23> arvin_: This should help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<coma> ikonia: heh should have checked that..thanks
<ikonia> crypt: and ompaul asked you
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> croppa: and ompaul asked you
<TehGuy> No manual entry for cd
<TehGuy> thanks though it works/
<nickrud> lol
<LiMaO> ikonia: crow was banned
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: 90% of the packages you need, are in the repositories, and if they aren't in the repositories, then you should stick with whats in the repos, until you're experienced
<elvys> Does Somebody know Where could I find "|" on keyboard?
<ikonia> LiMaO: thank you
<kevind23> wols: Well if Ubuntu lacks support for techincal users maybe I should just use Debian then
<Reilithion> Hey, how do I send commands directly to my modem, like ATZ and such.  Like the Ubuntu equivalent of Windows' Hyperterm?
<crypt> wols: that appears to have fixed the problem thanks !
<KDuB> Anyone know of a good Desklet app?
<ompaul> ikonia, they are not with us at the moment - someone stopped their play
<kevind23> KDuB: Try gDesklets?
<obad-warone> hi again
<nickrud> elvys, on a standard us keyboard, above the enter key
<bulmer> elvis its above \
<ikonia> ompaul: your too quick ;)
<KDuB> How can i rename the mounted ntfs partiton
<obad-warone> i am looking for games chat room
<magnetron> lgc: please remember we are volunteers and nobody ows you an answer, especially if they don't know the answer.
<ikonia> obad-warone: not here, use google
<Roland123> ikonia: the computers should be on the same network. workgroup name is the same and the computers are connected through a switch ( the computer i'm behind is connected to the internet through wifi , vista machine is not connectde to internet at all) maybe the wired ethernet device is not set up proberly?
<KDuB> ty, kevind23
<DBpenner_133542> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=8134553
<Roland123> ikonia:  but i don't know how to check that
<bulmer> KDuB-> unmount it and rename the mount point
<cached> what's the best way to restore grub after a windows xp install?
<nickrud> !grub | cached
<ubotu> cached: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> !grub >cached
<KDuB> bulmer, I
<obad-warone> can i find within network list here ?
<KDuB> bulmer, I'm not sure of the mounting commad
<elvys> My keyboard is latin
<choongii> anyone's rhythmbox freaking out in 7.10 ?
<lgc> magnetron, I'm one of the volunteers to. And I usually don't volunteer to remind the etiquette to others. It's useless and plainly irritating. Purism doesn't do any good here.
<maynards-girl> how can i check to make sure a shared folder is set up and that a computer is in a certain workgroup?
<bulmer> KDuB-> mount -t nfs /dev/whatever /path/mountpoint
<elvys> nickrud: My keyboard is lati
<IndyGunFreak> choongii: iv'e not heard anything, whats it doing?
<elvys> nickrud: My keyboard is latn
<TehGuy> For some reason Wine keeps putting some fonts in this weird musical font.
<TehGuy> What's going on?
<nickrud> elvys, not sure then, sorry. I'm english->limited
<white_eagle> oh, and I have another problem, i don't know if you are familiar with: I installed wine, cause I wanted to try quake 3, but there were some problems and I uninstalled, and the shortcuts stayed in applications/other
<choongii> mine seems to be crashing at random every once in a while
<crow>   Report malicious/abusive content
<white_eagle> I mean i uninstalled quake 3
<bulmer> maynards-girl-> you can always check the permission, ls -la
<white_eagle> not wine
<crow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47585/
<crow> finaly
<LiMaO> white_eagle: doesn't quake 3 has a native linux version?
<bulmer> maynards-girl-> and then also check the membership of the user in /etc/group
<nickrud> white_eagle, right click the applications menu bar, and delete it
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: you can just delete it from the menu...
<lgc> magnetron, but thanks for your help and let me throw the issue in the garbage alltogether.
<KDuB> so... mount -t nfs /media/sda1
<LTjake> anyone have any tips on getting ansi art (w/ block characters) to display properly in the gnome terminal?
<white_eagle> ok
<crow> ikonia?
<KDuB> that unmounts the drive?
<white_eagle> rofl, i'm so stupid
<bulmer> KDuB-> mount -t nfs /dev/whatever /path/mountpoint
<cizarr> any clue why when i change my hostname , after the reboot it changes back to the previous one?
<nickrud> white_eagle, nah, just starting the learning curve. It's a fun one
<ikonia> crow: yes?
<bulmer> KDuB-> no that mounts it, man umount please
<crow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47585/
<crow> my link
<crypt> Wols: my last question, my 3D accelerator is partially enabled, but within my Restricted Drivers, I cant seem to follow any howTO to get my "ATI Accelerated graphics driver" enabled, any assistance?
<cached> do install cds double as livecds?
<maynards-girl> bulmer, what membership should it be in?
<KDuB> how do i find the dev point
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | crypt
<ubotu> crypt: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> cached, the desktop ones, yes. Not the alternate or server ones
<ikonia> crow: that is a totally different partition layout than what you told me
<crow> how do u mean?
<lgc> ompaul, hi. Do you use the dictionary applet?
<IndyGunFreak> crow: alternate install/server install= text based... regular CD= Live CD
<bulmer> maynards-girl-> to the group you want to share it with
<ompaul> lgc, no
<Reilithion> nvm.  abrotman found it.  minicom
<maynards-girl> bulmer, i want to share it with other computers on the network so i can access my tuff from my laptop
<nickrud> !hostname > cizarr  (see private message)
<lgc> ompaul, hi. Do you use the CPU freq. control applet?
<white_eagle> i love ubuntu also, because there is a very friendly community, lol
<crow> so, how do I mount it ikonia?
<wols> crypt: what ati card is it?
<ompaul> lgc, no
<bulmer> maynards-girl-> system->administration->shared folders
<KI4IKL> when trying to compile pidgin from souce, I get this error You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build. If you have these installed already you may need to install pkg-config so I can find them.
<ompaul> lgc, perhaps you should address the channel with a specific request
<lgc> ompaul, do you use Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> lgc: whats your problem w/ the panel applets
<PriceChild> !flash64
<kelsin> KI4IKL: any reason you're not using the pidgin ubuntu package?
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ice109> are there any pdf readers for linux that can read pdf comments
<KI4IKL> kelsin, it's old
<nickrud> KI4IKL, why compile when it's in the repos?  and apt-get build-dep will get all the dev headers you'll need if you really want to compile
<IndyGunFreak> !pdf | ice109
<ubotu> ice109: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<nickrud> KI4IKL, apt-get build-dep pidgin, that is
<kelsin> KI4IKL: ok well, if you must install from source you can run "sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin" to install all of the dev packages to build the ubuntu version of pidgin, most likely it will get everything
<ompaul> lgc, I have been known to use it and many other versions of the gnu/linux family why do you ask?
<maynards-girl> bulmer, do i have to reboot when i make changes?
<crow> ikonia, how do I access my big drive?
<eTranquility> I messed with my graphics card driver, could someone help me get my GUI back?
<IndyGunFreak> eTranquility: are you on another PC right now, or live cd or what?
<bulmer> maynards-girl-> nope, you may have to activate nfs-server* in /etc/init.d
<ikonia> crow: 'm afraid I'm busy at the moment I'm sure someone else in here will be more than capable of helping. Remember, try to give accurate information
<wols> eTranquility: what does your xorg.log say?
<nickrud> eTranquility, in a console (or recovery boot console)  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<crow> ok
<maynards-girl> bulmer, how do i do that?
<lgc> IndyGunFreak, I have two, actually: one is that after the reinstall I can't get the CPU frequency control to let me switch modes (from "powersave" to "performance", for example). I know there's a way to reconfigure it with dpkg. Do you happen to know it?
<IndyGunFreak> eTranquility: take GENERIC defaults, or you won't get back to your GUI.. you can configure the driver once you're back at a GUI.
<lauriexxx> hi, can anyone suggest  a quicker way to cut and copy, as it take's 60 minutes for me to move 4 movies from my home folder to my external hard drive.
<IndyGunFreak> lgc: no
<eTranquility> I'm on another PC, how would I know what my xorg.log says?, and I'll try dpkg-reconfigure.
<IndyGunFreak> eTranquility: just boot in safe mode and reconfigure...
<bulmer> maynards-girl-> /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<lgc> IndyGunFreak, the second one is with the dictoinary applet. It just won't let me type in anything.
<cached> thx
<wols> lauriexxx: get a usb 2.0 controller and external hdd
<VSpike> maynards-girl: is the other computer linux or windows?
<nickrud> eTranquility, that command won't ask any questions, just recreate the default
<IndyGunFreak> lgc: i've had that same problem on my PC..., but it works fine on my laptop.. not sure what the issue is.
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: what won't ask anyu questions?
<maynards-girl> bulmer, will i have to reboot my laptop now to see it?
<mindframe_> my sound is broken in quake3.  all of my other apps sound works except quake3.  it was working yesterday and now it's not.  any idea what's causing this?
<bulmer> maynards-girl-> nope
<maynards-girl> vspike, the other computer is a mac
<lgc> IndyGunFreak, hmm... how does one file a bug report?
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, -pcritical for xserver-xorg
<mindframe_> is /dev/dsp the proper sound device?
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<wols> mindframe_: yes
<IndyGunFreak> lgc:  i don't know.
<maynards-girl> vspike, i'm new to mac thing too and am clueless
<IndyGunFreak> lgc: but regardless, you should prbably leave bug reports to experienced users.
<white_eagle> i heard pidgin is updated can i update it using: sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin?
<ompaul> !launchpad | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<IndyGunFreak> i mean file one if you like, but...
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: thats partially correct
<crypt> Wols: when i attempt to change to the FGLRX driver, i receive this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47588/
<white_eagle> and fuly correct?
<nickrud> white_eagle, no, that's to get the right environment for compiling pidgin, something you want to leave for later in the curve ;)
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: lol, now that was just funny
<kelsin> white_eagle: no, that is the command to install the dev libraries to build pidgin from source, it will not update pidgin itself
<wols> crypt: answer my question. I didn't ask what driver you use
<wols> mindframe_: echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<lgc> IndyGunFreak, is "launchpad" what you mean? (Ompaul, thanks.)
<white_eagle> so, how can I update it?
<crypt> woops, i didnt see it
<IndyGunFreak> lgc: yes, i know what launchpad is, but i didn't recommend it to you.
<lauriexxx> hi, can anyone suggest  a quicker way to cut and copy, as it take's 60 minutes for me to move 4 movies from my home folder to my external hard drive.?
<eTranquility> Ok, I reconfigured and I have my gui, but something's still wrong. The screen looks somewhat scrambled, one part of it is copied twice and there are bars all over the place.
<ctothej> How can I copy all files/folders from one folder (hidden or not) to another merging their contents?
<crypt> wols: Raedon 9600
<kelsin> white_eagle: you can learn how to compile it from source if you want, you can download it from their site and read the read me in the .tar.gz
<crypt> in an inspirion 9200 series notebook
<wols> crypt: and I told you before your sources.list is broken. you will have TONS of problems until you fix that
<lgc> IndyGunFreak, so what do you have in mind?
<crypt> wols: how do i go about correcting that?
<IndyGunFreak> eTranquility: well, now you probablty need to get your driver installed and setup correctly
<IndyGunFreak> lgc: nothing.
<wols> crypt: by editing your sources.list
<white_eagle> but will that update in in the place of the old
<crow> I have a problem: I use windows and ubtuntu on different partitions, plus one partition that I want to share between them, but I can't access it from ubuntu. can anyone help me?
<lgc> IndyGunFreak, oh thanks.
<wols> crypt: things are commented out when they shouldn't be. most probably the main repo
<crypt> wols: and where do i go to edit that and what do i edit?
<crypt> (sorry i am new to this platform)
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: you'll have to download the source code from pidgin.im  after running that build-dep command, then compile the new version of pidgin from source.
<sethk> crypt, that's an older version of libstdc++.  It's unusual to need it for a module that isn't also old
<crow> anyone?
<nickrud> crypt, system->admin->software sources, make sure all the sources are ticked
<lauriexxx> anybody know a good program for moving files quickly on feisty?
<sethk> crypt, what wols said, do first
<KDuB> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<KDuB>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<KDuB>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<KDuB>        dmesg | tail  or so
<wols> sethk: fglrx is closed source software...
<KDuB> i couldnt unmount the driver?
<kelsin> white_eagle: it might instlal it over the ubuntu one, I don't know, depends on how their tar.gz installs
<wols> !paste | KDuB
<ubotu> KDuB: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> crypt, also make sure the cd on the third tab is unticked
<eTranquility> How, so how do I setup the driver?
<white_eagle> ok thanks
<KDuB> vols im sorry
<sethk> wols, doesn't matter, because libstdc++ versions 5 and 6 are not closed
<crypt> sethk: on the ubuntu software tab, or the third-party tab or both?
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | eTranquility
<ubotu> eTranquility: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> crypt, ubuntu software for libstdc++.  It's a gnu library
<rain> how to use 66075-SubVista.emerald ?
<wols> sethk: but fglrx is and closed source software uses the oldest version of something if possible so they have the most compatibilitiy
<sethk> wols, oh, I see what you mean
<eNons3nse> How can I tell the update manager that I don't want to update something so the orange icon will go away?
<wols> !hold
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hold - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sethk> wols, but we're talking about a library change that occurred several _years_ ago ... but if the binary hasn't been updated, then it hasn't
<wols> eNons3nse: you can set packages on hold but it's abad idea. could leave you vulnerable to security exploits
<rain> how to use 66075-SubVista.emerald ? I have downloaded this theme but i dont know how to use it
<eNons3nse> wols:  The package is PenguinTV so I doubt i'm at a security risk for not updating.  I'm using an old one because the new version doesn't work with Gutsy.
<white_eagle> ok
<elvys> rain: have you installed emerald theme manager?
<deniz_> were do i get logitech x-530 drivers?
<rain> no
<nickrud> eNons3nse, sudo aptitude hold <packagename> then.
<deniz_> is there any in the first place?
<rain> how ?
<rain> i am beginner at here
<crypt> Thanks guys, all of the marks weren't checked on my source-list and by doing that allowed me to enable my ATI
<VSpike> maynards-girl: macs do smb (which is windows networking) pretty well.  They may or may not do NFS, which is more associated with Unix type systems.
<crypt> i appreciate the help
<wols> eNons3nse: file a bug then
<eNons3nse> nickrud: thanks.  you'd think there would be an easier way to do that built into the GUI
<eNons3nse> wols:  it's alreay a known problem.
<wols> VSpike: OSX is a unix (even if only BSD)
<nickrud> eNons3nse, I think that's easier than the gui, but I think there's a 'force version' option under one of the menus
<deniz_> my real question is how do i make my speakers work like 5.1 since thats wat they r and not just 2 speakers of the surround system
<elvys> rain: well, You need to install Emerald theme manager, You should install it with synaptic
<nickrud> o.0 only ?
<deniz_> does anyone here have a surround sound?
<wols> nickrud: well, actually OSX is NOT a BSD (apple lost a lawsuit about it)
<wols> erm, not a UNIX, rather
<nickrud> wols, ah, didn't know that. Don't follow macs much, overpriced pretty boxes in my opinion
<eTranquility> Ok, I think I have the ati drivers installed right, the only thing is that the resolution still seems wrong. I have a widescreen. It's at 1024x768 according to screen resolution prefs but doesn't look that way.
<deniz_> OSX is based on free BSD
<elvys> rain: did you know how can you do that?
<bardyr> hey i have a problem with X randomly freezing, when it does i cant move the mouse and ctrl + alt + backslash does not work alt + print scr + k does move the frozen screen but thats it how can i fix it or debug it?
<dug_> deniz_: yeah there's a way to set also to do surround sound 5.1, lemme see
<Roland123> does network manager allow you to connect with one interface at a time?
<VSpike> wols: true - it almost certainly *can* do NFS. Even Windows can after all.  But I wasn't sure how integrated it would be or if it would be easy for a newcomer to set up
<deniz_> dug_, thx
<dug_> set alsa* i mean, not also
<nickrud> wols, but it was the unix but only bsd that got me :)
<VSpike> wols: but yeah if you poke around enough in OSX you can get a familiar looking command shell, for sure
<bqmassey> how do I start AWN so that it does not require a terminal window to be open
<VSpike> wols: I've discovered this often upsets Mac afficionados too
<dug_> deniz_: sorry, i can't test myself, but this search found some info in some forums: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=ubuntu+surround+sound+5.1&btnG=Google+Search
<white_eagle> is amarok the best mp3 player for ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> !best
<bardyr> white_eagle, seems so, but i like xmms too
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bqmassey> white_eagle: depends heavily on what you're looking for
<dug_> esp. this page: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<graelin> How can I get the LAMP package?
<Classic> Could anyone help me a bit with firefox in ubuntu 7.10?
<eNons3nse> white_eagle: many think so, but i don't really like it.  i prefer rhythmbox
<wols> VSpike: default filesharing on OSX is samba. as usual with apple a horrible broken, old version
<MasterShrek> !lamp
<ice109> can someone help me, ubuntu doesn't recognize my usb hard drive
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: depends... i like audacious
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IndyGunFreak> bardyr: xmms is a bit old..
<ice109> can someone help me, ubuntu doesn't recognize my usb hard drive
<nickrud> white_eagle, there are so many, you can try them all and find one that works the way you listen
<VSpike> white_eagle: amarok is very sllck and good at bringing order to a large, chaotic collection
<white_eagle> oh thanks
<eTranquility> Ok, I think I have the ati drivers installed right, the only thing is that the resolution still seems wrong. I have a widescreen. It's at 1024x768 according to screen resolution prefs but doesn't look that way.
<Roland123> does network manager allow you to connect with more than one interface at a time? for example if i'm connected through wifi to internet then wired connection is dropped?
<bqmassey> white_eagle: i like Exaile the best
<wols> ice109: lsusb. does it show up? does it show up in dmesg when you connect it?
<deniz_> dug_, the first two links?
<dug_> graelin: you can run 'tasksel' or in the synaptic package manager choose menu edit->mark packages by task
<IndyGunFreak> exaile is ok, banshee is good.
<elvys> bqmassey: If you've installed AWN then You should find it in Applications-->Accesories
<ice109> wols it doesn't show up under fdisk -l
<timandtom> How do I open a 3 part .rar in ubuntu 7.10?
<dug_> deniz_: this link may work for you: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: do you need to sync an ipod w/ your collection?
<bqmassey> white_eagle: they're easy to install though...   install a few of them and see what you like the best
<bqmassey> elvys: perfect, thanks.. i was starting with "avant-window-navigator &"
<wols> Roland123: if a connection drops then all programs using that connection will disconnect. you can't just changed over to the other seemlessly
<dug_> graelin: 'sudo tasksel' i mean
<deniz_> dug_, k thx, ill check it now
<ice109> wols not under lsusb either
<white_eagle> no
<nickrud> bqmassey, you can add it to system->prefs->sessions startup tab also
<eNons3nse> timandtom: install unrar.  then in terminal do "unrar x <file name of one of the pieces>"
<white_eagle> i like amarok, for now
<ice109> can someone help me, ubuntu doesn't recognize my usb hard drive
<white_eagle> it is very slick
<white_eagle> :D
<Roland123> can i use 2 connections at the same time, one connected to a network with internet and the other to a network with no internet?
<qaldune> white_eagle did u tried rhythmbox?
<timandtom> eNons3nse: ok, thanks. do i need to change to the directory first? And only the filename of one piece, right?
<qaldune> try*
<white_eagle> yes
<wols> Roland123: yes
<ompaul> !enter | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bqmassey> thanks nickrud
<Roland123> wols: how?
<wols> Roland123: when they are in different subnets
<wols> Roland123: have different IPs
<eNons3nse> yeah.  go into the directory.  the file name should be all one word, but if it's not you can put the file name in quotes.  i believe the x option tells it to unrar it in the current directory.
<Roland123> wols: may i contact you with private msg's?
<wols> no
<elvys> bqmassey: Do you know How can I install AWN-EXTRAS? I mean AWN Applets
<VSpike> can anyone recommend me a cheapish mono laser that is linux friendly?
<qwaz> why are there 3 different places i can make cron tasks?
<eTranquility> I think I have the ati driver installed right, the only thing is that the resolution still seems wrong. I have a widescreen. It's at 1024x768 according to screen resolution prefs but doesn't look that way. How do I get it back to my normal 1024x768?
<qwaz> and which one should i use?
<bqmassey> elvys, no i dont..  just installed awn myself. sorry.
<white_eagle> love ubuntu
<white_eagle> bye
<deniz_> dug_, how do i get tot hat gedit window thing and do i type that exact text or is it diff for diff kinds of brands and models of speaker systems?
<sethk> eTranquility, 1024x768 is not a wide screen resolution, it's a 4:3 resolution
<kelsin> qwaz: depends on your needs at the time? Just a job for your users put it in your own crontab file "crontab -e"
<askand> My totem media player is stuck in fullscreen..someone knows how to fix that?
<ice109> can someone help me i cna't get any external hard drive to mount
<EtteSB> askand: hit F?
<IndyGunFreak> ice109: is it not mounting, or can you not write to it?
<Roland123> wols: how do i set up the wired connection?
<askand> EtteSB: doesnt help.. : /
<crcarlson> Could someone help me debug an Ubuntu 6.06 install?  It runs fine from the live-cd but freezes after a few hours off of the HD boot.
<dug_> deniz_: you can go to the menu system->accessories->terminal then type "gedit .asoundrc" (no quotes)
<ice109> indygunfreak not mounting
<IndyGunFreak> crcarlson: maybe use a distro that isn't 2yrs old?
<adamonline45> Can I get FM/HD radio on a computer?  Not streaming radio... true FM/HD?  I mean, is there such a module available?
<nickrud> askand, alt-ctl-f1 , log in, killall totem
<wols> Roland123: nab ubterfaces, guve ut a statuc ip
<eTranquility> Er... maybe I have the wrong numbers then. I don't quite remember what it used to be... but I don't have any widescreen resolutions in the dropdown list. How do I get them there?
<nickrud> askand, alt-f7 to get back to gui
<EtteSB> askand: i'd force quit it then. im a bit lazy when to anything right :P
<sethk> adamonline45, some of the wintv boards have FM radio
<crcarlson> I am trying to run EMC2 which is bundled with 6.06
<Roland123> wols: i'll try
<sethk> adamonline45, I think there are some others also, but I'm sure about the wintv board with FM
<IndyGunFreak> !mount | ice109
<ubotu> ice109: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<timandtom> Whats the command to change directory again? for my home folder>etc, or something like that
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: cd
<askand> nickrud: EtteSB: the problem is not quitting it..that I can simply do with alt+f4..
<qwaz> kelsin: what's the difference between cron and at? at is a one time deal?
<kelsin> qwaz: yes
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: for instance, cd /home/indygunfreak/Desktop puts me on my desktop
<crypt> k. i was able to enable my ATI accelator now, but now i am unable to use the desktop effects feature?
<nickrud> onsoleaskand, the only time totem ever did that full screen freeze was when it crashed, I needed the conls
<nickrud> er, I really gotta get a new keyboard
<Kvist> How do I know what dpi I should set for the fonts? I set it to 153 but my fonts became too huge and horrible.. Sometimes either the bold is too blurry, and normal text okay, or the other way round. I just can't get everything to look right and I've tried all the default fonts and more
<askand> nickrud yea but it doesnt hlp with restart..
<EtteSB> askand: go to synatpic, do a reinstall of totem
<askand> EtteSB:  Tried that to..even purged it
<timandtom> Bah, crashed... How do I change directory again? To Home Folder\etc
<nickrud> askand, I switched to vlc for my viewing needs, I just plain got tired of totem
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: cd /path/to/folder
<adamonline45> sethk: Cool, ty :)
<timandtom> ah, thanks
<deniz_> dug_, now my sound doesnt work at all!
<EtteSB> askand: im stumped then. sry i couldn't be much help
<crcarlson> IndyGunFreak : Was hanging a known issue with 6.06?
<deniz_> i cant take that text out and it should work but itll be same as b4...
<IndyGunFreak> crcarlson: no..
<timandtom> Should I get unrar, or unrar-free in synaptic?(sorry for all the questions, should be done after this one! :)
<EtteSB> askand: or as nickrud says, switch to VLC :P
<IndyGunFreak> crcarlson: is your PC fairly new?
<dug_> deniz_: I would just delete that file (.asoundrc) from your home folder then, sorry I'm not of help, you might keep googling things like "ubuntu surround sound"
<askand> EtteSB: thanks for trying..looks like thas what I have to do
<crcarlson> IndyGunFreak : vintage 2000, AMD 1.1Ghz
<deniz_> dug_, its ok, at least u got me started thx :)
<askand> EtteSB: Why is VLC not standard in ubuntu? Do you think totem is better in any way?
<IndyGunFreak> crcarlson: i don't know, but why did you bother installing a distro that has had 3 newer releases since it was considerd current?
<blahing> i need to  bridge the connection from my wifi to my nick card (to my router) how can i do that?, so i am going from a wifi connection to a nick (eth0) witch is connected to the modem port on my router
<EtteSB> askand: i'd think someone made totem for ubuntu/linux. where as VLC is cross platform (windows/linux) not sure about mac tho :P
<crcarlson> IndyGunFreak : I am trying to use the linuxCNC.org EMC2, which is a RTAI machine control package.
<timandtom> Should I install unrar, or unrar-free in Synaptic?
<kelsin> EtteSB: vlc, is for max as well, but askand: totem is the default gnome player and integrates into the desktop nicely
<IndyGunFreak> crcarlson: that still doesn't explain why you chose a distro that was 2yrs old...
<EtteSB> timandtom: Id keep the one in synaptic then it auto-gets updates
<maynards-girl> bulmer, i got it working!
<maynards-girl> thanks for the suggestions before
<crcarlson> IndyGunFreak : Their latest release is a live-CD based upon 6.06.  I believe the thinking is that 6.06 was one of the long term supported releases.
<EtteSB> im trying to change ownership of a folder i want to write to. its a folder that a HDD is mounted to. when i try i get "chown: changing ownership of `/HDD2': Operation not permitted"
<timandtom> EtteSB: I mighta worded that badly... Both are in Synaptic, I don't know which I should get from it, unrar, or unrar-free
<sc0tch> is there a "standard" package to install the latest version of java on gutsy?
<kelsin> EtteSB: is it a ntfs mount?
<IndyGunFreak> crcarlson: well, ya, but if you're  not paying for support, then 6.06 is kinda pointless.
<kelsin> sc0tch: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<MilitantPotato> !java | sc0tch
<ubotu> sc0tch: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<sethk> EtteSB, when the drive is mounted, you cannot do anything to the mount point.  The mount point directory essentially ceases to exist.
<sethk> EtteSB, you can umount, and change it, but it isn't likely to do what you expect
<pegasos> Hello. I just have a quick, simple question. When installing apache through apt-get (well, synaptic but...), where in Ubuntu is the folder in which to put the files I want to be on the server?
<kelsin> /var/www
<CoasterMaster> pegasos, I think it's /var/www, but I'm not 100% sure
<EtteSB> kelsin: its fat32. i would do NTFS (or what ever is the latest windows one) but fat32 is the best one on gparted.
<sethk> pegasos, /usr/local/apache2/htdocs, I believe.  It may be /var/www
<kelsin> pegasos: if you're install apache2 at least the default site config is in /etc/apach2/sites-available/default
<rain> how to use emerald theme? i installed emrald and emerald-theme
<crcarlson> IndyGunFreak : Ok.  Apparently there are a few hundred users of this distro and it works out fine for them.  I have tried replacing RAM, CPU fans, and power supplies.
<kelsin> EtteSB: yeah fat32 and ntfs don't support permissions, they aren't unix file systems, so on the mount command (or in fstab) you can set a umask and a uid/gid for it to mount as
<pegasos> Ah, /var/www/ atleast has some that seem to work. Haven't looked at those others yet but thanks, everyone
<sethk> pegasos, point a browser at the server, then use lsof to find the location of the index.html showing the "under construction" message
<kelsin> EtteSB: "mount <dev> <place> -o umask=<whatever>,uid=<whatever>,gid=<whatever>"
<luisdwq> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<Kvist> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kvist> !av
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kvist> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Kvist> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<pegasos> Okay, thanks but everything is fine for now again. Thanks again and bye.
<kelsin> pegasos: /usr/share/doc/package-name/README.Debian ussually has ubuntu/debian specific info like that in it
<KI4IKL> Where can I cahnge my workgroup in ubuntu gutsY?
<sethk> virus scanning is needed if you run a mail server.
<KI4IKL> !workgroup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workgroup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sethk> which I guess is "serving windows clients" although most people wouldn't make that connection
<timandtom> Anyone know if I should install unrar, or unrar-free? Both are in Synaptic
<bulmer> maynards-girl-> congrats..
<VSpike> can anyone recommend me a cheapish mono laser that is linux friendly?
<luisdwq> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<sethk> timandtom, free, unless you have a problem with free
<wols> timandtom: unrar. has more features
<EtteSB> kelsin: whats gid/unmask? im guessing uid is user id.
<sirjoebob> hello all. quick question... i vnc into my  home ubuntu pc remotely and it got restarted.... is there a method to log it in via ssh and connect to it?
<wols> tifine: e.g. support for newer rar versions
<kelsin> KI4IKL: it's a samba setting. I think in System->Admin->Shared FOlders you can set it
<bulmer> VSpike-> laserjet 4  they go for around 20 bux on craigslist
<VSpike> KI4IKL: the most direct way is to do gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jas01> Is there a better GTK IRC client than Xchat?
<wols> EtteSB: group id. and it's umask
<CoasterMaster> Is there an alternative to the built in gnome-panel weather applet?
<rpedro__> since I distupgraded from feisty to gutsy, my screen is garbled when I switch to a virtual terminal from X with ALT + Fx, and I have to switch back to X. is there a way to fix it?
<kelsin> EtteSB: gid is group is, and umask is a inverse of the octal permission you want. If you want the folder to be 755 you set a umask of 022
<squarebracket> is there a way to setup files with certain extensions to launch in different programs? i wanted to associate all .exe's with wine
<hikenboot> wols:
<kelsin> squarebracket: right click and select properties on a .exe file, then look at the Open With tab
<rpedro__> squarebracket: right click on an .exe, -> properties -> opens with tab. there select wine
<VSpike> KI4IKL: Look for the line "workgroup = HOME" or similar
<squarebracket> thanks :)
<EtteSB> !fstab > EtteSB
<squarebracket> figured it was something simple like that
<hikenboot> wols, it turns out that the restricted drives didint get installled on the usb drive and that was the problem...thanks for leading me in the right direction
<nikosapi> Anyone know of some software I can use to draw vectors? eg. I want to use magnitude and direction to create lines.
<sirjoebob> is there a method to log into x session through ssh?
<VSpike> KI4IKL: you will need to do "sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart" when done editing
<jake_> counterstike source under wine no sound any ideas
<bulmer> nikosapi-> inkscape
<classic> Does anyone know why the updating of the MD5 for flash-nonfree is unupdated?
<VSpike> bulmer: interesting idea, but wouldn't an lj4 be worn out by now?
<kelsin> sirjoebob: not with how you're thinking. If you want something like remote desktop you should look into VNC. With ssh though you can run a program remotely and have it appear on your screen with X-Forwarding
<nikosapi> bulmer: I'll check it out
<VSpike> and why a for rather than a 5 or 6?
<bulmer> VSpike-> they are work horses of my era...lolz..they keep on churnin
<Castegere> Has any one seen a problem with the update manager, I'm getting 'The list of changes is not available yet.'
<sirjoebob> kelsin i have ssh and vnc access to the machine but i restarted and i just need to actually get it logged in so i can vnc
<bulmer> VSpike-> well a 5 or a 6 is okay too, i had 4 in my mind thats all
<qwaz> kelsin: where should the crontab file be kept once it's edited? ~/,crontab?
<arko> hi
<VSpike> bulmer: agreed, they were great printers
<sirjoebob> jake_ go to the wine configuration and make sure it is using the correct audio type (alsa/oss)
<VSpike> bulmer: what's the toner/drum cost like?
<kelsin> qwaz: you use the command "EDITOR=gedit crontab -e" to edit your crontab, it will take care of it for you
<arko> how can I see the messages showed during boot? It was too fast and I could not read an error.
<sirjoebob> kelsin, is there a way to get it logged back in without physical access?
<bulmer> VSpike-> thats the kicker on all printers, ink cost more than the printer/print head..
<jake_> sirjoebob i tried all the sound settings alsa oss still nothing
<qwaz> kelsin: i just used vi....but it saved to /tmp/contab.gdtd8p/crontab
<VSpike> bulmer: a lot of the cheap lasers you buy now are essentially disposable items because the cost of new toner/drum is more than another cheap laser
<bulmer> VSpike-> if you can get some of those refills maybe it will lessen your cost
<kelsin> sirjoebob: don't think so, ussually when I set up vnc a vnc login would spawn a new xsession anyway, I don't normally go for the "export my current desktop" model for that very reason :-(
<sirjoebob> jake_ i wouldnt know then... i never had that issue and i am not that sure of what to do.
<sirjoebob> kelsin, how do i make it create a new login?
<rain> I have running emerald themer What i do now? how i use >>>66075-SubVista.emerald<<<  how i apply emerald theme?
<kelsin> qwaz: it should have spit out a message like "installing new crontab" or something, even if it doesn't just running "crontab -e" again and seeing your change is enough to know it's working
<jake_> sirjoebob what do you have your sound set on
<VSpike> VSpike: true.  my company are quite into samsung printers and they are indeed pretty good, but their linux support is patchy
<VSpike> bulmer: ^
<bulmer> VSpike-> matter of factly I do have a need for a toner right now, my kids report has a smudged bar on one side..
<VSpike> bulmer: sorry long day... 3 year old's birthday party :)
<sirjoebob> jake_ i believe alsa... i am not on that machine ATM
<kelsin> !vnc | sirjoebob
<ubotu> sirjoebob: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bulmer> VSpike-> im partial to HP printers, because of experience i guess..
<jake_> sirjoebob ok thanks for the input
<elvys> rain: Now, Open Emerald manager and click "Import", find your emerald packages and that's all
<VSpike> bulmer: Those old lasers were great, but I'm not sure the new ones stand up so well, especially at the budget end
<sirjoebob> jake_ np. good luck
<rain> i did it
<ping> hey how can i install the w32codecs
<sirjoebob> kelsin, thanks i will go try and meddle with it some more
<sirjoebob> lol
<rain> i see emerald there
<kritzstapf> hi, the power button of my thinkpad r61 does not work with ubuntu, is there a way to get it working?
<rain> how i apply it?
<Slart> !codecs | ping
<bulmer> VSpike-> right, thats why I suggested craigslist, i frequently see them at around 20 bux or so,or maybe even for a song
<ubotu> ping: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<VSpike> bulmer: their linux compatibility is commendable though, although I'm sure I saw on the database that some of the cheap HP's did not work so well.
<elvys> did you open emerald manager now?
<markus_> How do I uninstall ubuntu?
<VSpike> bulmer: craigslist is basically US only I guess, right?
<elvys> rain: did you open emerald manager now
<rain> yes
<VSpike> bulmer: but I'm sure the same will apply in $LOCATION
<Slart> markus_: uninstall? can't you just delete the partition when you install your next os?
<rain> how u use selected emarald?
<bulmer> VSpike-> globally, but predominantly in sf california ..the busiest web location
<elvys> do you see Import button?
<rain> yes
<rain> ihave imported it
<elvys> click it
<markus_> What if I want to go to my old os on a different partion
<IanLiu> I am getting crazy with this bug... Whenever I press the "Log off, switch user [...]" button, my X crashes... I can't interact with anything... So I must restart X with Ctrl + Alt + Backspace... Any tips? Anyone experiencing the same problem?
<bulmer> VSpike-> i just realized, we are near silicon valley, so yah, printers are cheaper here i guess..way many competitions
<rain> i heva theme in list
<sethk> IanLiu, see if there are any useful messages in the X log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<rain> what i do now?
<elvys> Ok, then click it
<IanLiu> sethk: Ok, I will see
<rain> i click on theme?
<Slart> markus_: then delete the ubuntu partition and use the space for something else.. add it to the original partition or make it into a separate drive
<elvys> yes, You should
<rain> and now? nothing happens
<proximo> hey, im trying to install wine, but its been standing on "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" for 5-6 mins now, is that normal ?
<markus_> how do I remove a  partition?
<Castegere> Has any one seen a problem with the update manager, I'm getting 'The list of changes is not available yet.'?
<Slart> markus_: you'll have to do that from the other os.. you can't do it while ubuntu is still running
<bulmer> markus_-> umm you mean do not mount it?
<classic> Could somone help me with flash on gutsy x86_64?
<elvys> ok, you should restart your Interface graphic
<jake_> proximo it should still go mine took awhile
<markus_> ok
<rain> how i restart it?
<rain> i need logoff?
<elvys> rain: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, and try again
<proximo> jake_: ok, guess ill wait a little longer then =)
<Slart> classic: I don't know if there is a new, better way of doing it now.. but I used something called firefox32 to get flash working.. try googling for it
<IanLiu> sethk: The file is very long, but there are no (EE) marks...
<jake_> proximo lol i know its painful
<KDuB> where do i go to edit the  boot config?
<Slart> classic: since then I updated to gutsy and it installed flash automatically... think it uses some kind of wrapper..
<classic> Slart, yeah, but that's the problem, it fails due to some MD5-error
<markus_> how do I start my other os (windows xp)? It's on the nfts partition and ubuntu is on the ext3 partition
<kevin__> is it possible to have compiz working at the gdm login screen?, specifically the zoom plugin
<classic> And the x86 .tar.gz from adobe.com won't install under x86_64
<elvys> rain: Open emerald manager and try again now
<STcom> excuse me, but my resolution is refusing to set itself to 1600 x 1200, instead setting itself to 1400 x 1050.  any suggestions?
<Slart> classic: oh.. never had those kind of problems.. don't really know how to solve it
<rain> nothing happens
<classic> thanks anyway, Slart  =)
<jas01> Is there a better GTK IRC client than Xchat?
<jake_> rain does it show theme in emerald to select
<rain> yes
<Slart> markus_: I'm just guessing here.. but I think you can insert your original windows xp cd and use some kind of rescue mode.. you'll probably want to restore the mbr to get xp running again.... if you really want to get rid of grub
<elvys> I pass through that, Restart your computer
<rain> maybe i meke screen hot and uploadit some where?
<plutarcus> hi
<jake_> rain i agree restart
<nickrud> !grub | markus_
<ubotu> markus_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elvys> rain: I passed through that, Restart your computer
<rain> ok
<plutarcus> what cool irc
<Reilithion> How can I figure out what /dev/ my modem is?
<plutarcus> i've never been here
<plutarcus> and sorry for my english XD
<Reilithion> for use with, i.e. minicom, cutecom
<KI4IKL> For some reason when I share a folder on my laptop they don't show up under MSHOME/jared-laptop
<mrmonday> What is the command to choose my preferred applications?
<KI4IKL> and my desktop isn't even showing up in mshome
<Slart> plutarcus: don't be sorry.. as long as you can make yourself understood.. we are all from different parts of the world
<nickrud> mrmonday, system->prefs->preferred apps
<plutarcus> yes, i'm italian for example
<mrmonday> nickrud, I'm not in gnome and it isn't on my menu - I need the command :)
<STcom> my resolution is being stubborn and staying at 1400 x 1050, even when I attempt to change it to 1600 x 1200.  suggestions, please?
<atlantis> Pure Genius
<nickrud> mrmonday, ah, I'm gnomecentric, don't mess with lesser things ;)
<Slart> mrmonday: here the launcher points to "gnome-default-applications-properties"
<hellfire> hi
<task0> hello all, im having problems with video playback...
<hellfire> what problem?
<rain> restart didnt help
<mrmonday> Slart, thanks, that worked :)
<jake_> rain is it the default red
<task0> hellfire: playback isn't fliud
<task0> fluid*
<Erealz> is their a way to restart gnome couse I got an error msg saying it couldlnt load?
<Flare183> Flare183 is at Walmart
<ctothej> how can I check the UUID of hard drives from the command line?
<mrmonday> Slart, do you know the kde equivalent? It is set correctly in the gnome properties
<mjbauer> hello everyone, I want to know where i can start in the development of ubuntu
<elvys> rain: did you open again Emerald Manager after restart and even nothing?
<blithen> Erealz CRTL ALT Backspace
<Slart> mrmonday: I have no idea.. I haven't used KDE much.. perhaps ask in #kubuntu?
<rain> yes
<jake_> rain is it the default red?
<springlake04> hi
<blithen> a
<blithen> :q
<rain> i dont know i upload my screenhot
<proximo> where do i turn off those desktop effects ?
<rencore_> how can i see why my computer froze
<STcom> proximo: right click, desktop
<elvys> proximo: dou you speak spanish?
<STcom> proximo: go to the visual effects tab, and select "none"
<proximo> elvys: no sorry i dont
<mnemonica> Hey, question: Is it possible to create new hotkeys? Such as Super+T to open Terminal?
<yassine> good evening everyone
<STcom> proximo: did you get that?
<rob3r> I'm looking to buy some ear/headphones, just wondering if anyone has some suggestions on USB ones that work well, or if you just got jack general suggestions on what you like would be appreciated
<rob3r> I'm running 7.10
<yassine> how can execute/start a program to run on an other tty while im connected per remote ssh ?
<Reilithion> Anyone have the /dev/modem link?  If so, where does it point on your system?
<proximo> STcom: ahh yes, you missed the "change background" part but i figured out, thanks!
<mnemonica> I've already tried keyTouch, too confusing.
<rain> http://autoit.pri.ee/emerald.png
<rain> look this
<rain> its my emerald
<STcom> proximo: yeah, I'm slightly lazy, and assumed you'd get it.  You're welcome
<Weng> rob3r: I've always had success with whatever headsets Logitech is selling around the $15 pricerange at any given moment. But those ain't USB.
<hellfire> too slow cpu/gpu?
<mnemonica> Hey, question: Is it possible to create new hotkeys? Such as Super+T to open Terminal?
<proximo> STcom: hehe, perfectly good excuse! =)
<rob3r> Weng: you can just plug 'em in and go? I am working on a long ass paper for school and want to quick go out and grab a pair of head phones so I can listen to music at a cofeeshop, I don't have time to mess around : )
<STcom> mnemonica: yes
<hellfire> what's 6.9 ??
<elvys> rain: do you have Compiz Fusion working on your ubuntu?
<rain> http://autoit.pri.ee/emerald.png        <-- emerald here how apply it?
<rain> no
<mrmonday> Slart, using the kde preferred apps thing didn't do it either :S
<rain> whats this?
<mnemonica> STcom: Would you care to tell me how? :)
<Weng> rob3r: Yep. Assuming your sound card works, anyway.
<STcom> mnemonica: system>pref>keyboard shortcuts
<aladdinsane> why doesn't my second internal hd show up in my applications like gimp/OOo/Nautilus/etc but does so in Thunar? And no, its not in fstab, if i put it there i have to define it as a folder, which i dont want.
<aladdinsane> My guess is that my user dont have the privileges, can i somehow set them with chown chmod?
<bconnolly> anyone know how to invoke gnome-launch-box?
<rob3r> Weng: yeah, soundcard works great. Thanks a lot, I'll just go  with a jack headphone then
<Slart> mrmonday: what are you trying to achieve?
<hellfire> A: a 69 interrupted by a period !!!
<elvys> do you have ubuntu 7.10 on your computer?
<rain>  Compiz Fusion Whats this and how i get it?
<squarebracket> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<kritzstapf> hi, the power button of my thinkpad r61 does not work with ubuntu, is there a way to get it working?
<STcom> mnemonica: did you get to the editing screen?
<mnemonica> STcom: How do you create a new one? I've attempted that, and seen previously configured keyboard shortcuts that I can edit... But nothing such as "Add this action to the list" "Associate complex keystroke with action"... That sort of thing.
<elvys> rain: do you have ubuntu 7.10 on your computer
<mnemonica> STcom: Yes, I have it up.
<Slart> rain: it's the spinning cube.. the bling bling of ubuntu.. the shoeshine ... bringer of 'ooohh' and 'aaahhh's...
<squarebracket> Does the terminal server client use SSH?
<jake_> rain looks like an old version of emerald
<Slart> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mrmonday> Slart, when I open links in XChat it opens in Konqueror, not firefox since I installed KDE
<white_eagle> hello, how to install kubuntu?
<rain> you looked my picture?
<Slart> mrmonday: it isn't some kind of xchat setting?
<white_eagle> on top of ubuntu?
<mrmonday> there is no option in XChat to choose the browser, so I'm presuming it's a default apps thing
<hellfire> pic?
<STcom> mnemonica: ah, sorry.  I misunderstood your question.  I don't know how to assemble your own shortcuts :(
<rain> at  addres i given u
<elvys> rain: I'm on that
<hellfire> what?
<white_eagle> how to install kubuntu on top of ubuntu?
<Slart> mrmonday: hmm.. hang on.. I'll check
<mnemonica> STcom: Heh. You're straight... Eh... Is it possible, though?
<rain> whats wrong there?
<mrmonday> Slart, thanks :)
<white_eagle> noone?
<mnemonica> Stcom: Or would you know a specific place to ask such a question?
<STcom> I would think that maybe here, or the ubuntu forums would probably work
<white_eagle> how to install kubuntu on top of ubuntu?
<rain> how i apply selected theme?
<ping_> compiz wont run it gives me Checking for Xgl: not present.
<ping_> No whitelisted driver found i have an ati 1100
<qaldune> white_eagle: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<white_eagle> ok
<white_eagle> thanks
<bconnolly> isn't that just kde, though?
<Slart> mrmonday: I'm running ubuntu gutsy with gnome.. and xchat runs whatever I select in "preferred applications"
<Dabian> How do I check the bugs in a package?  (I think xdvi might be broken in gutsy)
<mrmonday> Slart, :S
<STcom> mnemonica: maybe someone else in here, or the ubuntu website forums
<mrmonday> Slart, I've set it as firefox in both KDE and Gnmoe preferred apps :S
<jake_> rain what version of ubuntu are you running
<elvys> rain: try to changing the apperance
<Slart> mrmonday: odd.. and it still runs konqueror?
<rain> 7.04
<mnemonica> STcom: Alright... Been searching the forums, no luck as of yet.
<elvys> rain: try to changing the appearance
<mrmonday> Slart, yeah :/
<bardyr> what is the best VNC/remote desktop program in ubuntu? i have tried tightvnc but its not very good compered to rdp
<mnemonica> STcom: Thank you very much, though.
<rain> I am going to away now
<Jan`> hihi all
<meticulo> rdep beest
<STcom> mnemonica: wish I could have been more help
<Jan`> we're building a media PC to go by the TV. Is there any software available to record DVB broadcasts using a suitable tuner card?
<ping_>  compiz wont run it gives me Checking for Xgl: not present.
<ping_>  No whitelisted driver found i have an ati 1100
<elvys> on system--->Preferences---->appearance
<meticulo> try mythtv
<Thug-life> !stopspy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stopspy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jake_> elvys we tried\
<Jan`> mythtv seems kinda overkill
<meticulo> ok
<meticulo> what else did u have in mind
<meticulo> tvtime is nice for viewing tv
<meticulo> mplayer u can do a ton with the tv though
<Jan`> all I wanted was to be able to do time slip recording
<Jan`> like we all used to do on VHS :)
<radioaktivstorm> hello, I am having issues with my mime types, for some reason, files saved as application/javascript change mime type to text/x-matlab when i double click on them to open. does anyone have any suggestions?
<Dabian> meticulo: But it wont work with many modern cards that has onboard decoders, like PVR-xxx
<meticulo> true
<Jan`> what I really want to be able to do is to record the DVB mpeg stream, so we can watch it again without recompression.
<Gekone> Buonasera a tutti.
<Jan`> I don't know if that's normally how it's done, difficult, never-thought-of, or whatever.
<meticulo> well i use mplayer and i dump the streams
<elvys> rain: do you have beryl on ubuntu?
<ping_> hey im having trouble with my compiz it tells me "Checking for Xgl: not present.
<ping_> No whitelisted driver found
<ping_> i have a ati 1100
<Jan`> We're not that technical. Is mythtv really hard to set up?
<meticulo> no its actaully pretty easy
<S2PID> perhaps somebody here knows the easiest way to change my synaptics touchpad settings?
<meticulo> just install it in synaptic
<meticulo> and it opens a wizard
<meticulo> and thats that
<Dabian> jan`: Its hard to set up, unless you read the documentation.  I'd say its worth the trouble though.
<tifine> any eclipse user ?
<meticulo> me
<Reilithion> and me
<Jan`> In what way is it hard to set up?
<tifine> i am using eclipse 3.2.2 , still getting this error "xdoclet:missing ", is their anybody who can help ?
<meticulo> its not, to make it easy install all myth packages and mysql packages
<meticulo> if u dont then u have to read the manual...
<draken> can someone help me, my pc doesnt want to mount my windows drive
<Jan`> Aargh, it uses SQL
<amonkey> how do i tell nm-applet not to connect to certain networks? or which ones to connect to first? google told me to change a non-existant gconf entry so i'm lost.
 * Jan` runs screaming
<Reilithion> tifine: when do you get this error?
<Dabian> jan: MySQL
<draken> can someone help me, my pc doesnt want to mount my windows drive
<tifine> <Reilithion> now i got it basically created a web-project and got this error message
<meticulo> try this in console
<meticulo> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -f /dev/harddrivelabel /mountpount
<tifine> Reilithion: now i got it basically created a web-project and got this error message
<KDuB> meticulo, how do i unmount?
<Reilithion> tifine: Try backing up your .eclipse folder and deleting it, then recreate the project.  See if the error still happens.
<rain> rain: try to changing the appearance <- where i get it? @ kcontrol?
<KDuB> meticulo, how do i unmount?
<elvys> rain: do you have Beryl?
<elvys> beryl actived?
<rain> BerYL?
<rain> whats this?
<draken> ta metic
<draken> umm
<rain> i heve to type sudo apt-get install  beryl?
<draken> can anyone help me get this ubuntu 3d ?
<elvys> on the console, type beryl-manager and See if happen something
<tifine> Reilithion: okie i made a backup and delete the .eclipse folder
<elvys> rain:  on the console, type beryl-manager and See if happen something
<boguh> how can i use a crypted home partition when installing a fresh system with the alternate boot cd?
<elvys> rain: when you want to talk to me type "elvys: bla bla bla"
<KDuB> meticulo, how do i unmount?
<draken> can someone help me get  Compiz Fusion working ?
<rain> elvys nothing happens
<KDuB> draken,  #compiz-fusion
<rain> elvys: beryl-manager
<KDuB> they'll get ya going
<tifine> Reilithion: i did that but its not giving me an option in eclipse to create a dynamic project !!!
 * genii sips a coffee
<rencore_> do icons need to be square?
<KDuB> Can someone give me the command to unmound my ntfs drive?
<zenlunatic> is there an off-topic ubuntu channel to bs in?
<rain> rain@rain:~$ X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<rain>   Major opcode:  145
<rain>   Minor opcode:  3
<rain>   Resource id:  0x0
<rain> Failed to open device
<rain> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<rain>   Major opcode:  145
<rain>   Minor opcode:  3
<rain>   Resource id:  0x0
<Randal^> Hi all, brief question, how can I make a network adaptor connect automaticaly on boot?  Thanks, Rob.
<rain> Failed to open device
<Jan`> ubotu?
<tifine> Reilithion: ?
<vimalg2> !compiz
<phyz> mugatu?
<elvys> rain: open synaptic and install Beryl, this would be better
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
 * Jan` assumes ubotu is a bot
<KDuB> Can someone give me the command to unmound my ntfs drive?
<vimalg2> !twitter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twitter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KDuB> Can someone give me the command to unmount my ntfs drive?
<vimalg2> !libpurple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpurple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dabian> ubotu: bugs?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugs? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vimalg2> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<Dabian> ubotu, bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<rain> elvys: i cant open it
<elvys> why?, don't you find it?
<elvys> rain: why?, don't you find it?
<Slart> KDuB: sudo umount /mountpoint should work
<solo> 中文？
<josh__> sup
<squarebracket> is there a command to unmount a drive?
<Jan`> isn't that just mount -u
<|k> umount
<ribatejo> hi,
<ribatejo> having big problem with printing with gutsy
<rain> ok
<meticulo> whats the problem
<rain> elvys: i have this program running
<Slart> Jan`: mount doesn't have a u switch as far as I can see from the man page
<elvys> synaptic?
<KDuB> hum..
<rain> no, beryl
<rain> what i do with it?
<KDuB> Slart, i was trying to unmount it so i could rename it however that wasnt the case because i still cant rename it even though it was not mounted.
<ribatejo> have brother mfc printer 3820cn
<elvys> close it, and try to changing themes in emerald manager
<ribatejo> the wiz installs the printer cause it finds it on the lan with cups
<elvys> rain:  close it, and try to changing themes in emerald manager
<squarebracket> neither unmount or mount -u work/exist
<qwaz> can cron be used to launch apps?
<Slart> KDuB: rename "it"? what is the "it" ? the mountpoint? or you want to rename the drive?
<KDuB> i want to rename the driver
<KDuB> i want to rename the drive
<KDuB> it is currently sda1
<rain> elvys: I have running  Beryl maneger,Ii changed themes in emerald mannager, nothing happens
<ribatejo> installs with the driver mfc6550mfc which is the same driver I think
<genii> device names are not reassignable
<Slart> KDuB: hmm.. you are sure you want to rename the drive?? don't think you can do that
<ribatejo> I see on the printer "receiving data"
<KDuB> just the drive name
<KDuB> not the drive itself
<ribatejo> but nothing prints...printer is fine, I can print from a windows machine
<Slart> KDuB: I think you really want to rename the mountpoint...
<DosKey> You might want to run ‘apt-get -f install’ to correct these.
<DosKey> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<KDuB> ohh
<DosKey> I try apt-get -f install
<elvys> rain: you should close beryl manager and try with emerald themes
<KDuB> ok then yes you're right, Slart
<ice109> im having trouble writing an external drive
<Slart> KDuB: the mount-point is what you use the use the drive.. the mount point is what shows up in nautilus
<DosKey> I even tried emptying the apt cache
<ice109> how do i change read/write permission
<DosKey> Still no luck.
<task0> hello all, im having problems with video playback... playback is not fluid
<DosKey> ice109 chmod
<ribatejo> i just installed and did an upgrade with 77 packages
<rain> i closeb Beryl and selected theme
<rain> ,nothing happens
<DosKey> Do you have direct rendering enabled?
<DosKey> err
<Slart> KDuB: and the mountpoint is just a folder.. just like every other folder.. change the name of the folder.. and change the mountpoint accordingly in /etc/fstab or when you mount it
<dablueman> hey everybody
<DosKey> glxinfo | grep direct
<DosKey> @ rain
<ribatejo> don't understand much about printing with linux...I think the programmers of cups were smoking soemthing when they did the interface :)
<ice109> doskey how can i see all the file flags?
<dablueman> ribatejo
<rain> yes
<ice109> that i change with chmod
<KDuB> Slart, how can i mount it back?
<dablueman> do u use kde
<dablueman> or gnome?
<ribatejo> dablueman, yes plz
<localgod11> can some one tell me where the pictures folder is located on 6.06 lts?
<ice109> doskey like chmod -l or something like that
<cod1> hello can anyone help me update ubuntu from7.04 to 7.10?
<KDuB>  sudo mount  /dev/sda1 /media/Win[XPro]
<ribatejo> no, but before with kde was the same thing
<DosKey> I use integers.
<dablueman> well u can print over network if u have doze boxes at home
<ribatejo> I am using xfce4
<dablueman> use kde
<ribatejo> I have only three comps
<dablueman> why dont u use kde
<dablueman> ok
<DosKey> I have 1.
<dablueman> do u have windows on them
<Slart> KDuB: you didn't mount it manually I guess.. then open the file /etc/fstab... (gksu gedit /etc/fstab) and find the line for your drive.. change the mountpoint to whatever you want then just run "mount -a" or perhaps "sudo mount -a"
<ribatejo> one mine with linux, my daghter with winslows and my wife
<DosKey> Just ordered a x64 athlon
<arno-t> Hi I still run 7.04 but want to upgrade to 7.10. Will bad stuff happen to my apache/PHP/mysql etc when I upgrade?
<ribatejo> yes, they print fine..I am the crazy one with linux :0
<dablueman> does their computer have a printer on it
<DosKey>  arno-t: no
<dablueman> oh
<cod1> hello im getting Authentication failed error when trying to update to 7.10 does anyone know why?
<ribatejo> yes, ur saying to print to their printer?
<DosKey> Only if you have compiz or beryl on you might.
<dablueman> yes
<task0> hello all, im having problems with video playback... playback is not fluid, using totem
<DosKey> err
<rain> Emerald-maneger  <<-- i cant apply themes, If beryl mannager runs or not it dont matter
<DosKey> cod1
<DosKey> Just do
<dablueman> use vlc dude
<DosKey> apt-get dist-upgrade
<cod1> DosKey: yes?
<DosKey> in su -
<dablueman> don't use that totem crapola
<ribatejo> cool..I never tried that..will try...everytime I wanted to print directly to be independent
<rain> so
<dablueman> ribatejo
<dablueman> hold on
<KDuB> thank you Slart i changed the name
<rain> how i apply new emerald?
<KDuB> so i now i just have to reboot im guessing for it to show up now
<ribatejo> maybe if it worx I can try to pinpoint the problem
<Slart> KDuB: now rename the folder too and you should be set.. no you don't have to reboot
<DosKey> err apt-get remove emerald* && apt-get -y install emerald*
<rain> elvys:Emerald-maneger  <<-- i cant apply themes, If beryl mannager runs or not it dont matter
<ribatejo> what I am looking for to roubleshoot printing? where are the logs?
<DosKey> err apt-get remove emerald* && apt-get -y install emerald*
<KDuB> Slart, where do i go to access the boot menu?
<localgod11> is there a support chanel for 6.06 lts?
<dablueman> ribatejo u can network print
<Slart> KDuB: just run that command.. "mount -a" or "sudo mount -a"
<DosKey> su - > sudo
<dablueman> go to ur windows box and share the printer on the network to every computer on your network
<bluefoxx> whats the oldest system ubuntu would still work with?
<DosKey> bluefoxx, very old box
<elvys> rain: The window manager from Beryl is interferering with emerald themes manager
<dablueman> then go to the kde control panel in file share and it will find your comp
<ribatejo> dablueman: I never tried that but will give it a go...qand samba is enabled by default on gutsy?
<bluefoxx> like, say a socket 7 p1?
<dablueman> don't know
<DosKey> :S
<Slart> bluefoxx: I've used it on a pentium 2 machine.. worked nicely
<DosKey> You could configure it to i suppose...
<elvys> rain: The window manager from Beryl is interfering with emerald themes manager
<dablueman> u'll have to tinker around
<rain> elvys: so what i donow?
<dablueman> it is just clicking with kde
<cod1> DosKey: its not working
<DosKey> elvys
<DosKey> gtk window manager
<ribatejo> ok..tx ..will give it a go..:0
<DosKey> is the default windows manager
<dablueman> i didn't have to use the cli to set up printing with my machinge
<rain> elvys: so what i do now?*
<DosKey> err
<DosKey> Right click on the dimond
<ribatejo> yeah, what do you have? hp?
<DosKey> and go down to change windows manager]
<ribatejo> hp seems to work fine with linux
<dablueman> yeh
<DosKey> then change it to emerald
<bluefoxx> im thinking of building another computer from "trash" parts, i want to know what i WILL need, i have loads of old ram lying around, and a few socket 7 p1s
<dablueman> id doesn't matter what printer the windows computer has
<ribatejo> I didn't do my homework with brother, dumbass......
<smokie> ok i am new at this but i have using ubunetu and i have a ilo mp3 and i need to reformat it to fat 16 anyone here know how to
<elvys> rain: You should pay attention to Doskey
<localgod11> can someone tell me abut the LTS? i have a stupoid question
<dablueman> p1's!
<DosKey> :P
<mmschnei>  hello, I am trying to use gnome's sound-juicer to rip some CD's to MP3's but I cannot seem to get the MP3 formats to come up as a selection to use. I currently can only use FLAC. I am able to edit their properties and they are checked as "active" but I am unable to select them. Anyone have any ideas why?  LAME is installed
<dablueman> omg u still have p1's
<bluefoxx> i need one to tutor my grandfather with, monkey see monkey do style, lol
<bluefoxx> yea
<ribatejo> sorry, i am frustrated
<elvys> that's true
<dablueman> its not working
<bluefoxx> and 30 pin SIMM ram sticks
<ribatejo> have been fideling with this for two days now
<arno-t> DosKey, that was good. So all data are retained?
<dablueman> wow
<DosKey> Yeah.
<dablueman> dude u need to upgrade
<bluefoxx> lol
<arno-t> thanks
<dablueman> 133mhz
<DosKey> Only if you don't have beryl or compiz
<dablueman> lol
<DosKey> :P
<mmschnei> I'm working ona P1 box right now =)
<KDuB> Slart, thank you for helping with mount.. i made a dummy,txt lol
<DosKey> Nobother :P
<cod1> So anyone know why i cant upgrade my distro?
<DosKey> *No bother :P
<bluefoxx> im using them as "heatspreaders" for my cdburner, lol
<Slart> localgod11: what do you want to know about LTS?
<DosKey> cod1
<DosKey> Did you do
<dablueman> what are u trying to upgrade
<Slart> KDuB: you're welcome
<DosKey> apt-get dust-upgrade
<dablueman> oh
<DosKey> In terminal
<DosKey> *apt-get dist-upgrade
<DosKey> lol
<cod1> yes i did DosKey
<DosKey> What's the error?
<cod1> DosKey: i do it again
<DosKey> Yeah.
<KDuB> Can someone  help me locate the boot menu file so i can rename my other partition.
<DosKey> Paste the error
<rain> elvys: I didnt understood what you wanted to say with your last message
<g00se> I'm a noob in multimedia. What can you used for mpg files in Gutsy?
<DosKey> KDuB, /boot
<dablueman> kDub its supposed to be in /boot
<Slart> g00se: vlc
<smokie> ok i am new at this but i have using ubunetu and i have a ilo mp3 and i need to reformat it to fat 16 anyone here know how to
<g00se> Slart: Thanks
<magnetron> !codec | g00se
<ubotu> g00se: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dablueman> fat16
<Slart> KDuB: check out /boot/grub/menu.lst
<elvys> rain: right click on the diamond
<adorablepuppy> I have apache2 and my httpd.conf file is blank. How can I restore it with apt?
<randoman_> hey guys does anyone know why firestarter keeps on turning on the firewall when i stop it?
<DosKey> i already told him
<dablueman> why u wanna use fat16, how bout fat32
<randoman_> ?
<dablueman> randoman, it has a script to start it
<rain> elvys: which one? red or green?
<g00se> Yep, i don't feel good about using mpg but ...
<dablueman> start up script
<DosKey> red
<Slart> randoman_: firestarter is just a gui for the built-in firewall.. iptables.. and even if you stop firestarter, iptables is still configured..
<DosKey> On the top right
<KDuB> Slart, thank you yet again!! you the mann!!
<DosKey> Then go down to windows manager
<randoman_> yes i get that
<AndyR> hi all
<DosKey> Then change it to emerald.
<elvys> there is a member named Doskey, he's saying what should do
<smokie> dablueman it will tell me it has to be in fat 16 or it shuts off
<DosKey> lol :P
<dablueman> firestarter creates it's own setup script name 'firestarter'
<elvys> rain: there is a member named Doskey, he's saying what should do
<randoman_> but for some reason when i disable the firewall, it some how gets activated again
<dablueman> are u in gutsy
<elvys> I mean this
<dablueman> how u know it gets activated again
<cod1> DosKey: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DosKey> The line before that
<DosKey> And the line before that
<DosKey> lol
<DosKey> paste !
<cod1> huh
<AndyR> has anyone else seem poor performance using gutsy on laptops with ati graphics?
<dablueman> randoman, how do u know that the firewall is activated?
<DosKey> ati sucks
<elvys> there is a member named Doskey, he's saying what you should do
<cod1> yea
<dablueman> ati doesn't suk
<randoman_> well I think I fixed it
<scguy318> AndyR: uhm, me, ATI drivers suck in general
<Slart> AndyR: I think everyone has had some kind of problem using ati.. yes =)
<elvys> rain: there is a member named Doskey, he's saying what you should do
<randoman_> I had to turn off " activate firewall everytime firestarter is run"
<scguy318> dablueman: ATI's drivers have been horrible for so long...
<KDuB> Slart, if you could help me with one more thing?
<Slart> KDuB: sure
<dablueman> oh, well we know nvidia is purfect ;-)
<DosKey> nVidia > ati
<rain> i did right clock, what now?
<Slart> ati might get better though.. with their open source thingy
<elvys> rain: You should read last messages from him
<KDuB> How can i add apps to startup so when i boot up these apps will auto load such as "firestarter"
<DosKey> Go down to windows manager
<tripzero> has anyone totally screwed up their system by installing nvidia-settings?
<DosKey> Then click on emeerald to change the windows manager to emerald
<pablin> how to install xfi drivers in ubuntu 7.10 64 bits
<pablin> help
<DosKey> *emerald
<AndyR> 7.04 worked fine on my wifes dell inspiron 9300 but 7.10 is unusable
<rain> i lost them
<dablueman> hey randoman private chat
<DosKey> 'You lost them'?
<DJSliderz> hi all
<scguy318> AndyR: stick with 7.04 if it works great for you
<Slart> KDuB: if you want stuff to start at boot.. look into /etc/init.d .. if you want stuff to start when you log into gnome/KDE check out "system, administraton, session".. might be in "system, preferences, session" too.. can't remember
<elvys> lol :-)
<rain> i clock on emarald
<smokie> ok i am new at this but i have using ubunetu and i have a ilo mp3 and i need to reformat it to fat 16 anyone here know how to
<rain> and what now?
<DosKey> Right click on the emerald again
<DJSliderz> hey the new version7.10
<DosKey> Then click on
<rain> i got menu at red emerald
<Dabian> OK .. turns out the bugs are at http://bugs.launchpad.net and there is a workaround in the bugreport for the bug I encountered. :)
<Slart> KDuB: but I think firestarter has some settings of it's own.. isn't autostart one of them?
<AndyR> scguy318, its a bit late for that without doing another clean install
<DosKey> Then click on reload windows manager
<rain> i get some kind of menu every time i click there
<KDuB> Slart, thanks man!
<elvys> DosKey: I think that he doesn't have Beryl
<DJSliderz> dose puting the iso on a rw affect the way it runs
<Slart> KDuB: you're welcome
<DosKey> :S
<DosKey> That's helpfull...
<rain> i reloaded it
<rain> nothing happens
<elvys> DosKey: I'm seeing a screenshot of his desktop
<dablueman> randoman
<adorablepuppy> Anybody know how I can restore my apache2 httpd.conf to the default settings? It's blank.
<DosKey> show me
<DosKey> pm
<dablueman> i am iming u
<DJSliderz> because the 7.10 version seams to take 20 min to load on my laptop and i dont know why
<dablueman> smokie
<elvys> DosKey: check it: http://autoit.pri.ee/emerald.png
<Slart> adorablepuppy: I think it's supposed to be.. almost empty
<dablueman> i am iming u
<dablueman> smokie
<rain> I am Away From Keyboard now
<Slart> adorablepuppy: settings are in apache.conf or in one of the folders in the same place as apache.conf
<smokie> dablueman yes
<adorablepuppy> Slart: What? when did that move?
<DosKey> DJSliderzUnless he's running it as a service he doesn't have it...
<Slart> adorablepuppy: but I can paste the contents of my httpd.conf if you want
<dablueman> i said look in ur private chat
<DosKey> shit
<DosKey> I mean
<dablueman> can u see me,
<DosKey> *Unless he's running it as a service he doesn't have it...
<DosKey> lol
<smokie> yes
<DosKey> Yes i can...
<squarebracket> anyone know how to route sound to my client computer using VNC over SSH?
<Lounge> having a problem with firestarter - it's not opening ports they're still stealthed
<Dabian> DosKey: Please moderate your language, you brute!
<dablueman> are u using piding
<Slart> adorablepuppy: I don't know when it changed..
<adorablepuppy>  Slart: Sure, mines not processing php files and I don't got anything to go from.
<rain> u can post ur ansvwer here http://autoit.pri.ee/foorum/viewforum.php?f=4&sid=c2ba18d3d27657e81c05cbe81aa368fb
<DosKey> Sorry !?
<DosKey> lol
<`m0> Hey say I forgot to partion my harddrive, and I want to install Ubuntu on my machine ...
<`m0> Did anyone install Partition Magic?
<rain> AFK
<DosKey> ......
<DosKey> rain
<DosKey> You don't have beryl running
<cod1> DosKey: i know your buzy but this isent working
<genii> gparted > Partition Magic
<DosKey> :S
<DosKey> PM all output from the error
<dablueman> hey smokie, why are u ignoring me
<elvys> rain: I suggest you to install beryl, You should search a tutorial of that on internet
<Slart> adorablepuppy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2592/ contents of my httpd.conf.. for apache2
<dablueman> im trying to help u out
<`m0> I would like to install Ubuntu
<smokie2008> dab look in pm
<DosKey> `m0
<`m0> but I have windwos vista on this main machine
<DosKey> and....
<`m0> I don't want to reformat
<DosKey> Vista suck
<DosKey> s
<Slart> adorablepuppy: but there's a conf.d folder in the same place.. check in that...
<DosKey> You don't have to
<DJSliderz> doskey
<DosKey> You can resize your windows partition
<dug_> how do you get the cube to work, i have it enabled in the preferences, windows-E just shows the wall of desktops (just 2 even though I have more desktop workspaces)
<`m0> DosKey: No it doesn't it is good, I have SP1 and many issues fixed
<elvys> rain: you have a big problem without that
<DosKey> `m0.....
<smokie2008> dablueman  look at your msg i sent you
<DosKey> Get out.
<`m0> How Can I resize my windows Partition ?
<DosKey> lol
<DosKey> XD
<DosKey> <3
<`m0> You don't have to hate on Windows to like Linux :)
<erUSUL> !gparted | `m0
<ubotu> `m0: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DosKey> Go to install ubuntu
<DJSliderz> anyone help me hear
<erUSUL> !enter | DosKey
<ubotu> DosKey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DosKey> It asks you if you want to resize windows when you go to install it.
<`m0> erUSUL: I have Windows at the beginning not Linux
<dug_> `m0: try Wubi, you can install from inside windows without repartitioning
<DJSliderz> the 7.10 version takes 20 mins to load on my laptop
<DJSliderz> HELP?
<erUSUL> `m0: resize during install
<elvys> DosKey: I guess that he loves Windows, lol :-)
<`m0> erUSUL: I could do that?
<Lounge> having a problem with firestarter - it's not opening ports they're still stealthed
<`m0> nice
<miles8> Hi all, trying to install this game but it mounts only the os x folder and doesn't show the window exe... Anyone know how I should mount it so I can see the installer.exe ?
<DosKey> `m0
<erUSUL> `m0: sure
<DosKey> Just resize windows...
<DosKey> Easier.
<adorablepuppy> Thanks slart.
<genii> `m0: The ubuntu installer has parition program gparted which you can resize whatever partitons you have, so long as they are marked clean
<Slart> adorablepuppy: did you find anything?
<`m0> What do you recommend as an initial size? wow I have 35GB free
<cod1> !pastebin cod1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin cod1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<`m0> Games take too much space :)
<`m0> 12GB each
<dug_> how do you get the cube to work, i have it enabled in the preferences, windows-E just shows the wall of desktops (just 2 even though I have more desktop workspaces)
<cod1> pastebin anyone?
<erUSUL> !àste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DosKey> dug_
<erUSUL> !pste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dug_> !paste
<cod1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<`m0> genii: I can resize any drive or only the root drive?
<DosKey> Right click on the four desktops default on the botton left
<ribatejo> what si the uri of a printer on winslows? smb/machinename/printername?
<DosKey> and change both to 4
<DosKey> err
<genii> `m0: Any drive
<DosKey> The number of desktops
<rmaj> hello, is route/iptables fucked up in latest 7.10 amd64?
<Slart> ribatejo: looks ok to me..
<jkielhor> no
<DosKey> rmaj, nope
<omnId> Hello all, I'm a newbie trying to set up my dialup modem.  Ran scanModem, installed the kernel module, but I can't connect.  Long version here: http://rafb.net/p/Cm9zfH61.html
<`m0> genii: I have ubuntu on my laptop(s) but how much space does it need ? after install?
<rmaj> then why it doesnt work
<aro> !language
<Slart> ribatejo: or.. wait.. on windows you have those \\machinename\printername
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> rmaj: no that i know of
<rmaj> I changed nothing and amd64 7.10 stoped connecting to network
<`m0> For my desktop
<DosKey> bah
<elvys> DosKey: have ever installed AWN?
 * DosKey is getting back to Linux'ing
<DosKey> Yup
<genii> `m0: About 2.6Gb, then you likely want also a swap partition of your ram size
<rmaj> dhclient dets correct IP,  but any ping or connection says that network in unreachable;  route shows that I have no routing entires.
<DosKey> kiba-dock is better than awn
<ribatejo> slart: yeah..slah forward or backwords..don't remember...
<DosKey> ;)
<cM0ss> Any one getting firehol errors durning update?
<ribatejo> slash
<dug_> DosKey: where are you saying i should right click?  in the appearance control panel?  desktop?
<Slart>  ribatejo: I think backslash..  it's been a while since I used it =)
<`m0> genii: swap partition ram? Why
<DosKey> On the Desktop changer, which is default on the bottom left
<DosKey> err
<DosKey> I mean right
<DosKey> On the bottom right
<DosKey> lol
<DosKey> anyways
<simion314> hi, can i use debian packages or debian repositories?
 * DosKey has some coding to do
<elvys> DosKey: Kiba-dock works slowly in my computer, AWN works more faster than kiba-dock
<PriceChild> !debian | simion314
<ubotu> simion314: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<genii> `m0: 4Gb-8Gb is lots of room for installing a lot of packages,etc. When you hibernate the contents of ram are stored to swap. swap smallr than ram, problems
<rmaj> network stoped working on ubuntu:  dhclient dets correct IP,  but any ping or connection says that network in unreachable;  route shows that I have no routing entires.
<erUSUL> cM0ss: well firehol has been broken for a long time until recently... i think that finally a good version ended up in proposed or basckports or something let me check
<dug_> DosKey: I can right click that, then go to preferences, and change the number of columns and rows
<Lounge> having a problem with firestarter - it's not opening ports they're still stealthed
<smokie2008> dabluman you still here
<omnId> is anyone reading the paste I linked?  I know it's a long read :)
<`m0> genii: I have 4GB's of Ram, and quad core , and 8800 640MB video
<`m0> Alright
<erUSUL> cM0ss: in updates
<`m0> do I need to install 64bit version to have 4GB of ram?
<erUSUL> cM0ss: for gutsy
<DosKey> There is no need for quad-core....
<DosKey> Just puts the coders under pressure.
<`m0> DosKey: there will be 64 cores in 10 years
<filleokus> Hi lads.
<cod1> DosKey: http://paste.ubutnu-nl.org/47602
<rmaj> DosKey: ya, shure
<erUSUL> `m0: yes, the default 32 bit desktop kernel doesn't support 4GB afaik
<`m0> DosKey: according to the seminar (known person) conducted
<DosKey> `m0.... all software will have to be totally reprogrammed...
<rmaj> can any one help me to have network on stupid ubuntu?
<genii> `m0: No, i386 will be fine. If you exceed 4Gb ram then server kernel or PAE enabled kernel. But 4Gb or under regular kernel is fine
<cod1> http://paste.ubutntu-nl.org/47602
<DosKey> There isn't enought time.
 * DosKey is looking
<genii> erUSUL: It supports 4Gb fine
<`m0> genii: but remember I have 4GB of ram + 640MB of video ram
<erisco> anyone here successfully installed fretsonfire?
<rmaj> DosKey: some things are easly parralelizable
<DosKey> Firefox can't find the server at paste.ubutnu-nl.org.
<filleokus> If i have a disk (250gig) with a NTFS storage partion that takes up like the whole disk and is almost full and i want to smash it together with my linux partion, can i do that with out any data loss?
<`m0> genii: So I need 4.64 GB of ram on the buss
<cod1> i relinked it
<rmaj> can any one help me to have network on stupid ubuntu?
<DosKey> .....
<DosKey> Firefox can't find the server at paste.ubutnu-nl.org.
<cM0ss> erSUL: I'm running 7.10 but on all the last updates for Ubuntu from 6.10 and up I am getting this error about firehol...I use firestarter for my firewall but firehol errors keep coming up.
<enyc> genii: hrrm i dont normally see any machines with x86 arch with over 4gb ...  but i guess some poeple run a x86-64 with lots of ram
<DosKey> err
<cod1> DosKey:http://paste.ubutntu-nl.org/47602
<enyc> genii: and run it 32bit mode for some reason
<rmaj> help help
<`m0> genii: In windows, they made it 3.3GB cause of video card
<IndyGunFreak> filleokus: is the disk that full?.. if so, i'd say its very unlikely
<erUSUL> genii: thank you... i stan corrected (i've heard users here complining about missing memory so...)
<DosKey> Programs need to be specifically writtin to deal with dual core, never mind quad core.
<erisco> anyone here successfully installed fretsonfire?
<Slart> rmaj: sorry.. we don't do stupid-ubuntu here.. try regular ubuntu instead ;)
<erUSUL> cM0ss: if you do not use firehol uninstall it
<ho0ks> rmaj you installed samba?
<drgeb> Any one know how to fix login to windowmanager when I log in immediately the windowmanager kicks me out and restartsx This did not happen before with feisty
<rmaj> ho0ks: no
<DosKey> Only some programs can use dual with using it's full potencial.
<rmaj> I think route is broken
<drgeb> now I am running gutsy
<ho0ks> sudo aptitude install samba
<Lounge> having a problem with firestarter - it's not opening ports they're still stealthed
<IndyGunFreak> filleokus: wait, i just re-read that, how much of the 250gigs, is actually in use w/ data on it?
<DosKey> Firefox can't find the server at paste.ubutnu-nl.org.
<DosKey> Firefox can't find the server at paste.ubutnu-nl.org.
<`m0> My Ubuntu Laptop been up for 50 days now :p
<genii> `m0: Install the 32 version, if it doesn't see all your ram plus video ram consider changing
<cod1> wa?
<DosKey> Stuff it
<`m0> genii: Are there 64bit driver problems  in Linux?
<rmaj> this channel is not so helpfull
<Dos[BusY]> `m0 yes
<Slart> rmaj: but seriously.. I don't know why you can't ping stuff on the network.. I've never had an empty routing table.. are the interfaces up?
<filleokus> IndyGunFreak: the linux partion is almoust empty, but the ntfs partion is full, and that's the largest one, so i would say like 90% of the disk
<rmaj> I have simple proboblem and noone helps
<genii> `m0: the 64 bit version is not as stable as the 32 bit, yes
<Dos[BusY]> rmaj, with what?
<MasterShrek> Dos[BusY], name one
<`m0> Dos[BusY]: Where can I find the known ones?
<MasterShrek> genii, why not?
<rmaj> Slart: yes, I think they brok route in latest upgrade
<cod1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47602
<IndyGunFreak> filleokus: so what are you wanting to do, expand the NTFS partition?
<cod1> there DosKey
<rmaj> Dos[BusY]: my routing table ($ route) is empty, and I can't add anything to it! wtf?!
<MasterShrek> `m0, good luck finding them, thats untrue
<Slart> rmaj: I use gutsy.. and I don't have any network problems..
<Dos[BusY]> err
<genii> MasterShrek: Because the apps you run also need to be compiled specifically for 64 bit
<Dos[BusY]> rt5*
<Dos[BusY]> Something
<filleokus> IndyGunFreak: convert the ntfs partion to ext3 and smash it together with my current linux partion
<Dos[BusY]> Can't remember specifics.
<Slart> rmaj: are your networkinterfaces "up" ?
<IndyGunFreak> !attitude | rmaj
<ubotu> rmaj: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> rmaj: sudo ifup ethX... change X to something
<Dos[BusY]> apt-get autoclean
<MasterShrek> genii, i havent found any so far, besides the obvious flash and java plugins
<Dos[BusY]> apt-get autoremove
<rmaj> Slart: it works, but routing table remains empty
<ribatejo> man, want tp install opera...can't find it in the list by search by name...
<cod1> Dos me?>
<`m0> genii: Can I find any people who have similar configuration as me? 4GB / 8800 GPU / QUAD CORE
<ribatejo> changed names like pidgin?
<ribatejo> :)
<Dos[BusY]> yeah :P
<cod1> lol mk
<varaonaid> I'm new to using gnome and I want to add a new theme.  how do I know what type to use, compiz, metacity, gtk?
<smokie2008> ok i am new at this but i have using ubunetu and i have a ilo mp3 and i need to reformat it to fat 16 anyone here know how to
<`m0> varaonaid: USe Emerald
<IndyGunFreak> filleokus: you're not making any sense.. when you say smash them together, do you want to expand the ntfs and decrease ext3, or expand ext3, and decrease ntfs?
<genii> MasterShrek: Lucky :)
<`m0> varaonaid: Emerald is a theme manager
<drgeb> anyone running gutsy with nvidia and amd64 ?
<Dos[BusY]> I might downgrade to feisty.
<Dabian> m0: I have 4GB .. but only 7900GTX and Dualcore AMD64 6000+
<omnId> can I have some help setting up my dialup modem?  I've installed a kernel module, and I can hear the modem dial, but it doesn't connect.  Long story here: http://rafb.net/p/Cm9zfH61.html
<Dos[BusY]> err
<Dos[BusY]> I AM
<scott_> hh
<Slart> drgeb: I am
<genii> `m0: You might search the forums
<Tyczek> hi there... is there anybody with catalyst 7.11 and can switch between laptop lcd/crt monitor?
<Dos[BusY]> drgeb, i am
<drgeb> Slart I am having some much trouble with video and window manager
<filleokus> IndyGunFreak: Hmm. I want ONE whole partion all over the disk and i want this whole partion to be ext3.
<cod1> hay Dos i get the same thing
<Slart> drgeb: what kind of problems
<IndyGunFreak> filleokus: ok, that makes more sense, are you wanting to do away w/ windows?
<varaonaid> `m0: ok, can I get themes online for that?  i've been looking at gnome-look.org's themes
<varaonaid> `m0: (btw, thanks for replying :) )
<drgeb> Slart when I attemmpt to login I am kicked out and the windowmanager reboots
<filleokus> IndyGunFreak: yep, when i first installed my htpc/server i reserved like 20 gig for a future linux install and used the rest to windows and storage.
<Slart> drgeb: anything in the logs? "tail -n 20 /var/log/syslog"
<Bawbatos> question - is this a good place to ask about an xorg issue on ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> Bawbatos, yes
<filleokus> IndyGunFreak: but now i have switched over to ubuntu and want to get a whole linux partion.
<`m0> varaonaid: Yea you can but emerald works best with compiz-fusion
<`m0> Ahh.. Now I have like 4 computers next to me in my bedroom
<ho0ks> lol
<`m0> Yea Microsoft gave me a laptop :)
<kiiz> please will some one explain the dependencies stated in packages.ubuntu.com.i am new to all this.i don't have an internet connection and have to download packges manually
<IndyGunFreak> filleokus: i see.., well, the *easiest* thing to do, would be to back up important files, and do a clean install of Ubuntu... and just tell it to takeover the whole drive.
<drgeb> Slart I did grep EE /var/log/Xorg.o.log has nothing
<MasterShrek> do you run linux on it?
<MasterShrek> =P
<varaonaid> `m0: ok, thank you.  where in ubuntu do I access the emerald settings?
<`m0> I have 2 laptops and 2 pc, one of the laptops have Ubuntu
<aladdinsane> why doesn't my second internal hd show up in my applications like gimp/OOo/Nautilus/etc but does so in Thunar? And no, its not in fstab, if i put it there i have to define it as a folder, which i dont want.My guess is that my user dont have the privileges, can i somehow set them with chown chmod?
<filleokus> IndyGunFreak: perhaps i need to bring a external hdd and copy my ntfs data on to it, delete the ntfs partion, extend the ext3 and copy the data from the external back on to the big new one.
<Slart> drgeb: and the syslog?
<tomd123> `m0: extreme pr0ning :P
<drgeb> Slart I did grep WW /var/log/Xorg.o.log I see "(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1"
<IndyGunFreak> filleokus: yeah, you could try that, but i think you'll run into grub issues.
<drgeb> Slart let me check syslog
<`m0> The other laptop is a tablet that msft gave me , there isn't good support for tablets in linux community as well as windows so I left it as windows
<`m0> And hopefully, my two pc's will be ubuntu :)
<`m0> Oe of them is debian
<Slart> drgeb: that happens.. the EDID thingy... keep looking
<rmaj> my network doesnt work... simple DHCP network, worked always... anybody can help?
<tomd123> `m0, thats fine, I wonder how big your electric bill is though :)
<ho0ks> One mac, 3,pc with windows and this baby running ubuntu :)
<`m0> tomd123: free in the building :)
<filleokus> IndyGunFreak: okey, ll try to o give it a shot later on. do you know by the way if ext3 suports extensions (if it likes to be extended)
 * tomd123 suddenly feels jealous
<`m0> tomd123: 5 computers running 24/7
<IndyGunFreak> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<IndyGunFreak> filleokus: not real sure...
<Tyczek> me has 3 comps... 2 laptops... 1 PC
<`m0> When I did the lan party, http://www.campusinteractive.com/gallery/lanopolis4/ubuntu
<fitztrev> Have there been any advancements to get Compiz working over two monitors?
<filleokus> IndyGunFreak: okey, but thank you so much for your time and help :)
<`m0> Me has 2 laptops, 2 pc's in my bedroom. And 1 pc in the living room
<rmaj> my network doest work (routing table is always empty, even after route add default dev eth0) ... simple DHCP network, worked always... anybody can help?
<IndyGunFreak> np, ... it might be easiest to just reinstall.
<caandw4> new to ubuntu... where can I get some help
<filleokus> IndyGunFreak: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screens/gparted_10_big.jpg :)
<`m0> Ubuntu is great on my laptop, I just hate the ubdates it does all the time. I wish it was automatic updates
<rmaj> my network doest work (routing table is always empty, even after route add default dev eth0) ... simple DHCP network, worked always... anybody can help?
<`m0> I wish ubuntu could download updates automatically and ask me to install/or does it auto
<drgeb> Slart tons of messages with "
<drgeb>  type=1504 operation="ptrace" task=6943 parent=6946 pid=6946
<drgeb>  profile="/usr/sbin/nscd
<erUSUL> caandw4: hekp.ubuntu.com ?? here??
<fitztrev> `m0: ubuntu can do auto updates and install them automatically
<Bawbatos> very simple issue, i thought however i have not been able to fix it. i have a wide screen lcd, display is 1680x1050. xorg cfgs for 1600x1200 which looks like crap. i edited the xorg.conf file and removed the everything res wise just putting in 1680x1050 however it is ignored and just comes up at 1600x1200
<`m0> fitztrev: can you tell me how?
<rmaj> `m0: I think it can, theres small util for gnome desktop in example
<Tyczek> hmm... i have ndiswrapper with 64 atheros ar5007eg. Ndiswrapper works good.... I can see my network (it's not encrypte) and i Can't connect... It worked only 2 times with luck...
<IndyGunFreak> `m0: well, they are automatic, they come up, and yuou click install.
<drgeb> Slart is there a place on web where I can post the syslog so you can see it ?
<MasterShrek> `m0, right click your update manager
<Tyczek> can it be dhcp issue?
<erUSUL> rmaj: sudo dhclient iface shows any error?
<Slart> !paste | drgeb
<ubotu> drgeb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ho0ks> mine does every morning
<ho0ks> most anyways
<IndyGunFreak> fitztrev: id be interested in hearing how to do that also.
<rmaj> erUSUL: nope, it works correctly - obtains a valid address from DHCP and assigns it to eth0
<`m0> IndyGunFreak: No, it is just a notifier, it still asks you to update it and downloads then installs.
<hatter> how do i change the ssh logout time that is very short on 7.10 ?
<`m0> IndyGunFreak: if it just updates by itself it would be fine
<IndyGunFreak> `m0: i know... i was kidding
<erUSUL> rmaj: so the problem is? routing?
<ho0ks> ahh
<rmaj> erUSUL: it would seem so
<drgeb>  thanks ubotu!!
<MasterShrek> hatter, probably a file in /etc/ssh/   maybe sshd_config   or something
<KDuB> Slart, how can i access my router settings via firefox.. like windows it used to be just entering the IP in the browser?
<IndyGunFreak> my humor just didn't come through very well.
<`m0> KDuB; same thing
<rmaj> erUSUL: routing table is empty even after   route add default dev eth0   wtf
<MasterShrek> KDuB, thats how i do it in linux
<Slart> KDuB: have you tried doing the exact same thing?
<KDuB> Yes and it says unable to connect to server?
<rmaj> KDuB: by taping the ip address (liek 192.168.1.1) into address bar obviously
<fitztrev> IndyGunFreak: `m0: System>Administratoin>Software Sources,  Updates tab... Check for updates Daily, Install without confirmation
<erUSUL> rmaj: "ip route" shows anything?
<`m0> KDuB: The router is like an internal webserver that you can access anywhere in the network, if you can't access it then your router is not setup correcrl
<KDuB> oh..
<kiiz> does any one know of a package like aptoncd that works on windows
<KDuB> i typed 100
<MasterShrek> =P
<Slart> KDuB: hmm.. it should be the same...
<ruud> help plse unable to setup 3d on my intel integrated chipset in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> fitztrev: ok.. but thats only for security updates, is it not?
<ruud>  help plse unable to setup 3d on my intel integrated chipset in ubuntu
<omnId> nobody knows anything bout my poor pathetic modem :(?  Ah well, I'll do some more research.
<Slart> !repeat | ruud
<ubotu> ruud: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rmaj> erUSUL: no, empty
<`m0> fitztrev: Excellent, thanks
<KDuB> Ty
<fitztrev> IndyGunFreak: it seems to update everything for me.  i rarely have to click anything myself
<KDuB> all..
<IndyGunFreak> fitztrev: ok..
<rmaj> ruud: i915 family? search in package manager for i915  (the name can be i810 afair)
<IndyGunFreak> ruud: intel graphic driver support is limited at best.
<mnemonica> Does anybody in here use xbindkeys?
<rmaj> IndyGunFreak: bullshit
<ruud> tks rmaj, i'm looking now
<rmaj> IndyGunFreak: i810 .. i945 are best supported cards ever afaik
<IndyGunFreak> rmaj: lol, ok..
<soldats> mnemonica, what do you need to do with it
<rain> i am back, clocking  on "reload window mannager" under beryl mannager has no effect
<Slart> IndyGunFreak: intel has some of the best support afaik
<IndyGunFreak> rmaj: note the end of yuoursentence, "afaik", which is very little
<rmaj> they are only cards that can do some 3d (not for doom3, but fair ok for say quake 2)  and that are fully open
<rmaj> IndyGunFreak: I am sure i810 - i945 are the rare cards, that are as good as linux as in windows, on _free_ (open) drivers
<Slart> IndyGunFreak: I think intel released specs for those chipsets some time ago.. and presto!! instant good karma and good performance.. not nvidia 8800 gtx performance.. but still
<erUSUL> rmaj: i do not know what can be wrong here... have you checked the logs for any kernel error? System>Admin>logs
<IndyGunFreak> Slart: probably
<mnemonica> soldats: I can't figure out how to assign action. For instance, I want to have a certain keybind (super+t, which I already have set up) open the terminal. What do I put in the "action" area to open terminal? Same thing for firefox, synaptic...etc
<rmaj> erUSUL: dmesg show no logs
<ruud> rmaj i have xserver-xorg-video-intel and xserver-xorg-video-i810 installed
<kiiz> i guess i am doomed. any advice on how i can download packages thru windows.
<ruud> i guess my problem is on the configure side
<MasterShrek> mnemonica, for the terminal i would assume put: gnome-terminal     for the action
<ruud> if i run glxgears i get 33 fps
<rmaj> ruud: hmm perhaps change in xorg.conf the driver
<rmaj> kiiz: network doesnt work?
<erUSUL> Slart: it is even better they develop the drivers themselves ( e.g. they hired keith packard)
<ruud> rmaj ; to what?
<tehdave> I'm having an issue setting up a bluetooth dongle I got from my friend, from a logitech keyboard/mouse combo. I see the device recognized by the Hardware manager as a bluetooth receiver, but when I try to run hciconfig, I get nothing echoed to me, just a new command line...
<mnemonica> MasterShrek: Awesome. Very simple, as I figured it would be... Thank you!
<Slart> kiiz: look at packages.ubuntu.org.. I think there are regular links to the packages.. or get one of the DVD's.. they work as a deb source too
<pablin> how to install xfi drivers in ubuntu 7.10 64 bits
<soldats> mnemonica, yea gnome-terminal should work but if you try to use a single "win" key for it youll have to do some more config-ing
<pablin> help
<MasterShrek> mnemonica, for synaptic you need: gksu synaptic   (so it gets run with admin priviledges)
<rmaj> ruud: probably set Driver to "i810" or simmlar name perhaps "i915"
<rmaj> erUSUL: so.... any idea?
<mnemonica> MasterShrek: Ah, ok, that makes sense.
<ruud> rmaj if i leave it on "intel" i get imperfect resolution (black areas on adges of monitor) - i810 solves this but i get no 3d
<kiiz> rmaj: i have no personal internet connection.only at work
 * tehdave takes a number.
<fullmetal> hey ppl
<rain> I cant select beryl at select window mannager
<erUSUL> rmaj: no, sorry it is har to dignose a problem without an error msg... all we know is that route or ip route deosn't work...
<chuck> hi, i'm installing xubuntu, and i'm on the page where you select the kernel to install, which one should i choose?
<fullmetal> I'm on gusty
<fullmetal> ;-)
<carmant> hi. i am about to try and install ubuntu using the graphic installer. however when i get to the partition bit, the partition i previously made in windows for me to install linux on doesnt appear, instead it just comes up with the drive as a whole, rather than two seperate partitions. any ideas?
<rmaj> erUSUL: should I  file it as a bug?
<robr> hi there, i installed apache and /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is empty is that normal?
<timewriter> is it possible to install Feisty on raid 0 ?
<chuck> robr, for apache2, yes
<MasterShrek> chuck, what is available?
<rmaj> damn, how can ubuntu fuck up so simple and basic thing as route
<robr> chuck: does it use a different config file? or ?
<fullmetal> by the way
<TexasTaz> Good Evening everyone .....
<erUSUL> rmaj: i would but it would be hard to blame a specific package...
<chuck> MasterShrek, linux-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic, or none
<ruud> rmaj: in glxgeasr i get message "extension x-lib missing"
<ikonia> rmaj: there is NO need for that language
<erUSUL> !bugs | rmaj
<ubotu> rmaj: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<TexasTaz> Would Virtualization be offtopic
<fullmetal> how to fix the bug of shutdown
<ikonia> !language >rmaj
<chuck> robr, apache2 uses /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<rmaj> ikonia: I want my damn network to work
<robr> chuck: ah ok thanks! :)
<ikonia> rmaj: that is no excuse, STOP using bad language
<chuck> !language >chuck
<timewriter> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DIL> !pyflag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyflag - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tehdave> good evening...trying to set up a USB bluetooth dongle, and it doesn't seem to want to run hciconfig -_-
<Sier> this channel is really noisy :(
<chuck> so anyone know which kernel i should install?
<ikonia> tehdave: doesn't want to ? any errors ?
<ikonia> chuck: which kernel for what ?
<MasterShrek> chuck, i think you want to use linux-generic, that and linux-image-generic are both meta packages i think
<carmant> any ideas why my partition isnt appearing when i try and install ubuntu?
<erUSUL> chuck: generic
<tehdave> nope, no return line, just a new command prompt
<tehdave> as if I'd just hit enter
<timewriter> carmant which partition ?
<tehdave> ikonia: nothing returns, just gives me another prompt
<carmant> i made a partition under windows for me to install linux. i divided my 60gig hd into two parts - 40gb for windows, 20gb for linux
<ikonia> tehdave: just pondering
<carmant> but it just appears as one 60gb drive when i try to install
<ikonia> carmant: you may not have written the partition table
<ikonia> carmant: it sound like the partition table was not commited as you still have the 1 60 gig partition table
<timewriter> did you used software as partition magic under windows ?
<TheCobra> Hi there, can somebody help me with the installation of AMSN on Ubuntu 6.06?
<tehdave> ikonia: kk sorry XD   Might it help to mention it's a Logitech dongle originally designed for use as a keyboard/mouse connection point?
<erUSUL> carmant: maybe you shold have choose manual partitioning during install?
<erUSUL> TheCobra: sudo apt-get install amsn ?
<ikonia> tehdave: out of interst can you actually see the dongle in lsub and as a device file ?
<erUSUL> !info amsn dapper
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<carmant> cant remember exactly how i partitioned it, it was ages ago. i had vista running on the one i now want to use for linux if that makes a difference
<TheCobra> erUSUL, amsn is running but doesn't want to login get en error
<ikonia> carmant: re-partition it
<tehdave> ikonia: lsub? you mean lsusb?
<Bawbatos> question - is there anyway to get the eth interfaces to come up in a set order?
<ikonia> tehdave: yes
<timewriter> choose manual partitioning when prompted
<chuck> hmm i get an error when i try to install linux-generic kernel
<carmant> under windows ikonia?
<s32aph> how do I install dpkg with only bzip?
<timewriter> it has to be there
<ikonia> Bawbatos: the lower numbers come up first
<ikonia> carmant: any way you want
<chuck> "Unable to install the selected kernel"
<erUSUL> TheCobra: and the error is?
<timewriter> well , ive never had issues with linux
<ikonia> chuck: what kernel are you currently running
<chuck> i think the error is a hash sum mismatch
<draken> how can i get my ubunut to look like this
<mnemonica> MasterShrek: *sigh* What would the action be for firefox...?
<timewriter> where do you get those errors
<chuck> ikonia, i'm installing xubuntu fresh
<ikonia> chuck: so why are you trying to change kernel  ?
<MasterShrek> mnemonica, firefox
<Slart> Bawbatos: check for udev rules for the network interfaces.. I don't remember the specifics
<s32aph> how do I install dpkg with only bzip?
<carmant> ikonia - ok so will i have to rejoin it then re-partition it?
<draken> how can i get my ubunut to look like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w
<draken> like the os x dock
<chuck> ikonia, because i need a kernel to be able to boot into xubuntu...?
<ikonia> carmant: its not been partitioned so it doesn't need rejoined
<Bawbatos> thanks
<Kamari> hello, I'm having problems updating my ubuntu from the previous version to 7.10 over the update manager, can anyone help me please?
<buggeredfstab> I am trying to connect to my locally hosted MySQL db via MySQL Administrator, and it cannot connect. I currently have it pointed to localhost. Is there something that I am missing?
<tehdave> ikonia: returns 5 lines, 2 with nothing (bus 2 device 1, and bus 1 device 1 are empty) and bus 1 device 11, 12, and 13 are the usb dongle with 3 different hex values
<ikonia> chuck: if you are running xubuntu - you have a running kernel
<mnemonica> MasterShrek: Wow.... Simple. I'm an idiot, lol. Thank you, again.
<timewriter> draken you need to install compiz fusion
<erUSUL> chuck: he default kernel is the generic one you shouldn't need to install it manually
<Slart> Bawbatos: but why do you need the interfaces to come up in a specific order?
<Bawbatos> ikonia that is strange because on the same box - 7.10 server came up in a differnet order then kubuntu did
<chuck> erUSUL, i'm not installing it fricking manually
<ikonia> tehdave: I'm just having a look to see if that device has a supported module and which one it is
<MasterShrek> =P
<aladdinsane> does it make a difference if you mount a drive in the "media" or the "mnt" directory?
<ikonia> Bawbatos: thats not unusual
<draken> ya i got that timerwriter, but i mean like the dock at bottem
<Slart> Bawbatos: just out of curiousity
<Bawbatos> Slart - anal. i want eth0 to be internal
<draken> looks soo cool
<Tyczek> Is there person who can change the screens between LCD/CRT on Ati drivers?
<ikonia> chuck: I don't understand your situation
<s32aph> how do I manually install dpkg?
<carmant> ikonia - then how come it appears as two drives in windows/ubuntu?
<chuck> it took me to the kernel menu because something else got messed up, but i fixed it, but i have to manually select the kernel for osme reason
<user1> have problems with scratchy sound in gutsy, any ideas how to fix it? worked fine after initial install then had a sound server crash
<Bawbatos> ikonia so i can force it tho. i will have to lool
<ikonia> carmant: I don't know
<Bawbatos> look
<timewriter> avant-window-manager draken
<ikonia> chuck: re-install
<erUSUL> chuck: whaen isaid manually i meant firing up a package manager and installing it
<DIL> draken, sweet
<timewriter> apt-get install it , or get it from www.getdeb.net
<TheCobra> erUSUL, problems with TLS
<s32aph> can someone tell me how to nstall dpkg with no apt?
<carmant> ikonia - ok cool, il have a play around under windows, thx for your help. gotta reboot.
<carmant> :)
<Slart> Bawbatos: ah.. so yo want to decide which nic gets to be eth0 and which gets to be eth1 ? then you don't care if eth1 gets up before eth0, right?.. check the udev rules.. they let you bind a mac address to a interface name
<chuck> nevermind, i'm just going to install debian, never had any problems with it
<TheCobra> when he tries to auto install it
<erUSUL> TheCobra: maybe you lack some neccesary library?
<TheCobra> I get the error Coudln't get
<Bawbatos> thanks. i will have a look at that
<n15t0> hello all
<timewriter> too bad my ati card doesnt support all compiz effects
<alka_trash> hey anyone tried Pulsa audio?  did you like it?
<alka_trash> Hey anyone tried Pulse audio?  did you like it?
<TexasTaz> Let me pre-empt this question by saying sorry if I didn't see a response, I need to run a game server however the Game is a Windoze exe, Is VirtualBox the best Solution?
<dablueman> hey who here has a digg.com account
<Flannel> dablueman: #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Slart> TexasTaz: wine won't do it?
<alka_trash> TexasTaz: what game
<s32aph> can someone tell me how to nstall dpkg with no apt?
<timewriter> TexasTaz try cedega
<n15t0> i have a question can any1 tell me how i can make a directory with sehll but the name has a space between like mother father
<dablueman> im just a askin
<Flannel> s32aph: Why do you need to do that?
<dablueman> this is ubuntu talk
<TexasTaz> Well it has to be run as a server and I need atleast 5 instances of the server running
<timewriter> n15t0 use
<timewriter> "  "
<wols> timewriter: wine might also work
<dablueman> im talking about ubuntu stories on digg.com
<Flannel> n15t0: or \ .  /mother\ father/
<n15t0> like "father""mother
<timewriter> yes , but wine is dodgy
<Kamari> doesn't anyone have an idea how to do that?
<n15t0> or?
<timewriter> n15t0 like
<wols> n15t0: name\ word
<timewriter> "father mother"
<trpr> timewriter: fyi cedega specializes in directx. if the game doesn't require directx, wine should do
<Flannel> n15t0: That is, put it in quotes, or escape the space.  Escaping is quicker.  Also, tab complete will escape for y as well
<tehdave> n15to like "father mother"
<igor47> i'm having all sorts of wierd problems with my server.  apache seems to have stopped running, and now won't start because "unable to open logs" .  and aptitude complains that "/root/.aptitude is readable but not writable" although root ofcourse has write privs there.  anyone know what the deal is?
<KDuB> Is there any type of Anti Virus software for Ubuntu 7.10?
<TexasTaz> alka_trash   nascar Racing 2003 Season
<timewriter> i dont use wine , it has a lot of errors
<tehdave> people write viruses for linux?
<n15t0> ahh okay thanks
<Kamari> hello, I'm having problems updating my ubuntu from the previous version to 7.10 over the update manager, can anyone help me please? Is there any other way to do it?
<TexasTaz> timewriter Thank You
<wols> KDuB: not really, not really needeed either. there is clamav but pretty much for windows only
<s32aph> can someone tell me how to nstall dpkg with no apt or aptitude
<erUSUL> TheCobra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198010
<robr> i'm using ubuntu server, what command can i use to see the permssions of a file/directory?
<timewriter> couldnt run world of warcraft with wine
<KDuB> timewriter, do you use crossover?
<wols> KDuB: e.g. only recognizes windows viruses
<timewriter> no
<timewriter> just cedega
<Flannel> robr: ls -l
<wols> robr: ls -l
<zarathu_> robr: ls -l
<tehdave> timewriter: I run it fine
<trpr> timewriter: you are if you use cedega. all of those crossover type products are based directly on wine
<robr> thx :)
<n15t0> anyone knows how to deinstall wine applications like games?
<KDuB> i see...
<timewriter> i know that
<Flannel> timewriter: WoW runs really well in wine.
<timewriter> but its nut just a simple wine
<timewriter> i have no sound with wine
<timewriter> had*
<KDuB> wols, so that would be good for protecting my windows partition only?
<n15t0> i installed all kinds of game but couldnt deinstall them
<KDuB> And i would need root kit detectors?
<timewriter> just rm them
<n15t0> the directory?
<timewriter> KDuB dont be paranoid
<pirx> hey! can i run ubuntu on the new intel core2 quad processors?
<timewriter> just keep your system up-to-date
<Mar_La> this directory is active? www.directoryofwebsite.com
<s32aph> my ubuntu has no dpkg
<timewriter> pirx you can
<tehdave> ikonia: any luck?
<timewriter> i run it on a quad core
<s32aph> how can i install dpkg
<TexasTaz> Hey Guys another Question, I was trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 (GutsyGibbon) and it wouldn't let me update or add anything from repositories like amarok, or ms fonts and such
<zarathu_> i'm using Ubuntu LiveCD at the moment because the linux system over it is fried -- does anyone know how i can mount a Linux LVM partition?
<Slart> KDuB: if you want to hunt rootkits there are tkhunter
<TheCobra> erUSUL also looking for that, but that doesn't help :(
<KDuB> timewriter, well there are so many "bad" people out there lol.
<TexasTaz> Why is that
<Slart> KDuB: sorry.. rkhunter
<Slart> !info rkhunter
<timewriter> well , they wont crack into your box for sure
<pirx> timewriter: cool. how does that feel?
<timewriter> :)
<icerebellumi> Hi all, anyone know what plugin I need to use XMMS to create playlists for my shoutcast server?
<ubotu> rkhunter: rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1 (gutsy), package size 232 kB, installed size 868 kB
<n15t0> timewriter just remove the directory?
<ikonia> sorry, I missed your last comment
<erUSUL> TheCobra: the amsn faq --> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Frequently+Asked+Questions#faq-6-6
<timewriter> n15t0 yes
<timewriter> pirx , i like intel :)
<KDuB> Slart, man.. you the boss of ubuntu!
<n15t0> okay thx
<alka_trash> TexasTaz: from looking on winedb on nascar Racing 2003 I would go with Virtualbox
<tehdave> ikonia oh, thought you were looking something up XD how do I tell if it recognizes a driver for the device?
<Slart> KDuB: not in any way.. not even near.. I've just spent to much time in here
<TexasTaz> alka_trash: Thanks that's what I thought
<wols> alka_trash: considering virtualbox doesn't give you and 3D support: why?
<ikonia> tehdave: looking for the supported module name, then to see if that module is loaded
<timewriter> well , if linux will get better in the games quarter , i might quit in microsoft
<timewriter> on*
<pirx> timewriter: to be more specific. do you know if any programs can take advantage of 4 cores? like perhaps eclipse
<ikonia> timewriter: that will be a long time
<icerebellumi> fuck microsoft
<ikonia> pirx: your kernel will deal with most of that
<icerebellumi> get an iMac
<KDuB> true.. I have the partition for games and my recording studio!
<erUSUL> !ohmy | icerebellumi
<ubotu> icerebellumi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !language | icerebellumi
<ikonia> icerebellumi: thats both uncalled for and hihgly offensive language
<timewriter> pirx its not about programs
<tehdave> ikonia: how do I see if the module is loaded? i'm relatively new to Linux
<timewriter> its about the entire system
<alka_trash> TexasTaz: it might work with the latest version of wine, but from the winedb website the other people that tried to get it working didn't have to much luck
<wols> pirx: most decent server software can
<TexasTaz> timewriter I have 42 Processors setting here 2 Intel Quads 2.66 ghz 1333 fsb, 8 mb cache and 40 Dual Core Opterons
<ikonia> tehdave: have to find out the correct modules name first
<TexasTaz> building a server with the 2 quad cores for myself lol with 32 gb of ram
<timewriter> thats good for you , you have a rendering farm ?
<timewriter> :)
<askand> the preload application; work or not for you?
<timewriter> i dont need 42 cpu`s @ home
<TexasTaz> rofl no sir
<alka_trash> TexasTaz: Nice!
<timewriter> :))
<tehdave> ikonia: would that be under system>prefs>hardware info ?
<ikonia> tehdave: no, you have to find out the correct module name, which is what I'm looking up now
<TexasTaz> Yeah I get them from where I work because they test them for two dfays and throw them out
<timewriter> heh
<ikonia> tehdave: there doesn't appear to be much documentation on it at an instant
<timewriter> ive seen once a machine with 75 sparc cpu`s
<timewriter> it costed 500.000 $
<TexasTaz> They give them to us as a benefit of working there
<TheManiacKY> TexasTaz: I'm running the same thing, the Quad intel 2.66 4 meg xeons with 32 gig of ram. But its running ESX server and running 42 Windwos 2003 servers. ;) Thats alot of horse power you got there
<ikonia> !offtopic >timewriter
<alka_trash> TexasTaz:  I guess things in Texas ARE really bigger
<timewriter> yeah yeah i know ikonia
<n15t0> hey why cant i open the bitchx war script?
<irielion> hey, im looking for deb packages for my project... intipunku.googlecode.com
<irielion> this is a photo manager
<tehdave> ikonia: Ahhh...yeah all I've found has basically said it works fine if you're just using it with the keyboard/mouse it's designed for, but it's hard to get it to work as a regular bluetooth hub
<timewriter> n15t0 bitchx is bitchy
<timewriter> :)
<n15t0> xD
<TexasTaz> alka_trash
<buggeredfstab> I am trying to connect to my locally hosted MySQL db via MySQL Administrator, and it cannot connect. I currently have it pointed to localhost. Is there something that I am missing? http://dpaste.com/27446/
<timewriter> get xchat
<ikonia> tehdave: thats pretty much the theme I'm reading too, give me a little more time to just finish the document
<n15t0> is it better?
<TexasTaz> I work for HP as an Admin/Inrastructure Engineer
<tehdave> ikonia alright, I'll be here ^_^
<timewriter> at leats it doesnt destroy your eyes
<timewriter> least* even
<TexasTaz> oops infrastructure
<trpr> n15t0: of course he will say it is better. it is a matter of opinion, like most software
<Flannel> n15t0: Try irssi instead of bitchx.  BitchX has some security issues.
<n15t0> i never used xchat
<n15t0> i could try it
<timewriter> xchat has a GUI
<drgeb> Slart I placed syslog at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47609/
<TexasTaz> Yes TimeWriter it does both for KDE and Gnome rofl
<n15t0> whats a GUI (sry im new in using ubuntu)
<Slart> drgeb: checking..
<timewriter> a interface
<tehdave> n15t0: Graphical User Interface
<Slart> n15t0: graphical user interface.. pretty icons and windoss
<n15t0> ahh okay thx
<TexasTaz> Yeah what the dave said
<n15t0> this is like the best channel for ubuntu users in the world xD
<timewriter> xD
 * timewriter smiles
<TexasTaz> is there another channel for Ubuntu users? :)
<timewriter> of course it is
<timewriter> those guys are elites
<eyemean> hello, someone please help me
<tehdave> n15t0: qft...a bit cluttered and crowded, but you can generally find someone who can help you out
<timewriter> hello eyemean
<ikonia> tehdave: it appears you can get it to work, but it is a rather large ammoount of trial and error, depending on your distro, I would invest $15 in a more supported usb bluetooth dongle if possible
<eyemean> my home folder was full, wen i tried to delete tiems it wouldnt
<TexasTaz> Okay guys then give me some one to help me get Gutsy to update properly s oI can get the Desktop Stuff I need lol
<Slart> drgeb: are you running regular ubuntu? nothing special?
<ikonia> TexasTaz: what sort of issue are you having updating
<timewriter> you dont want to delete your entire home folder
<drgeb> Slate I also put my xorg.conf file at http://dpaste.com/hold/27449/
<n15t0> reconnect
<eyemean> timewriter, hello
<n15t0> huf
<timewriter> you cant delete it as long as its owned by root
<drgeb> yes regular ubuntu is there away I can copy a file which tells u all packages I have installed ?
<TexasTaz> Can i /msg you ikonia
<ikonia> TexasTaz: I'd rather you didn't
<timewriter> you might want to delete some unwanted items inside your ~
<tehdave> ikonia: yeah, that's kind of what I was figuring...I sort of want to get around and do the work required to get the logitech dongle to work, just to get a better feel for Linux and how to work through problems, but for the time being I guess that's the best way of going about it
<TexasTaz> Cool
<eyemean> timewriter, i get the message, Failed to open "/home/eyemean/.local/share/Trash/info/test.xml.trashinfo" for writing.
<Slart> drgeb: I think you can do dpkg -L ... or dpkg -l (lower case L)
<ikonia> TexasTaz: much wiser to buy supported kit than try and make unsupported kit to work
<timewriter> yes , because you need superuser powers to do that
<timewriter> do you want to empty your home folder ?
<ikonia> TexasTaz: so what is the problem
<timewriter> sudo rm -rf /home/eyemean/*
<timewriter> and its empty
<eyemean> timewriter, no only some of it
<timewriter> but i wont recommend that
<timewriter> then sudo rm -rf whatever you want to
<Slart> drgeb: but... the syslog didn't  tell me a lot.. neither did the xorg.conf.. it looks like a regular xorg.conf file to me...
<eyemean> timewriter, i used the command, and deleted some items, but for some reason didnt make a difference at all wen it should have
<tehdave> so, the main reason I want to get a bluetooth dongle set up...has anyone seen anything about getting a Wiimote or an Xbox 360 controller to hook up to a linux box using bluetooth?
<drgeb> hmm let me copy .xsession-errors
<n15t0> anyone knows what a exploit code is?
<TexasTaz> Well i have certain things likse ms fonts and some other things I need however it tells me they are not there to install or all the dependencies haven't been installed so it can't install
<ikonia> tehdave: yes, thats very do-able, just not with the dongle you have
<timewriter> delete them one by one using root powers :)
<tehdave> ikonia: alright...i'll probably pick one up when I get paid then, and mess around with it then
<PriceChild> tehdave, the 360 controller doesn't use bluetooth... a usb wireless connection for it is aviliable manufactured by microsoft availiable at any decent gaming store
<timewriter> n15t0 , a exploit code is a code that explots a bug
<TexasTaz> so i know this has to do with repositories, i used to have a real good one but it's not there anymore so I guess i need another one that has everything I need
<timewriter> used in most cases for gaining acces into the vulnerable box
<ikonia> PriceChild: the wii controller is fine to setup
<tehdave> ikonia: ahh...thought it was bluetooth...yeah my friend has one of those
<PriceChild> ikonia, ps3 is bluetooth too i think but not xbox360
<askand>  the preload application; work or not for you?
<KDuB> :)
<KDuB> I think i'm all set.
<ikonia> PriceChild: yes, xbox I'm not sure about, but the wii certainly
<KDuB> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: Dual AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<n15t0> thx timewriter
<desertc> When converting videos to mpeg with ffmpeg, should I be concerned about "buffer underflow" errors?
<n15t0> mountd remote exploit code
<n15t0> named remote expliot code
<n15t0> imap remote exploit codes
<n15t0> wu-ftpd remote exploit code
<n15t0> Sekurity Scanner. SSCAN by JSBACH
<n15t0> listen remote exploit code
<n15t0> q-pop remote exploit code
<n15t0> ICQ bomber & flooder source code
<n15t0> Denial Of Service code
<ikonia> stop
<ikonia> thank you
<n15t0> sry for the spam
<timewriter> n15t0 dont paste
<n15t0> i didnt know that
<timewriter> where you found those stuff ?
<n15t0> they were all comming once
<n15t0> a freind told me to downlaod these things
<tehdave> alright, thanks ikonia...may be back here once I get a decent dongle set up if I can't find a good way to get it set up
<timewriter> lol
<kazol> I have a problem deleting a dir-I get: "rm: cannot remove directory `Downloads/l': No such file or directory" and then "rm: cannot remove directory `Downloads/\200\031\021\267\262:\310\001\200\354ßµ\262:\310\001\351\003': No such file or directory"
<timewriter> dont use them or you will go to jail
<n15t0> but i cant find them
<tehdave> er...to get the wiimote set up
<ikonia> tehdave: straight forward to setup, let me know if you have issues
<ikonia> tehdave: happy to help
<n15t0> what?? to jail
<tehdave> ikonia will do ^_^
<n15t0> why that?
<n15t0> are they illegal?
<timewriter> because hacking is illegal
<soldats> n15t0, yes they are
<eyemean> ok it look slike the problem was thunar, caus ei opened nautilus and i deleted files fine
<n15t0> what er those?
<timewriter> except if you use them on your own  box
<n15t0> are*
<alucard> boa noite galera
<timewriter> hacking tools
<n15t0> ah okay
<n15t0> only if i use them on my own box?
<n15t0> then they are legal?
<timewriter> i mean if you use them to test your box
<alucard> alguem sabe colocar arquivo rmvb no ubuntu?
<n15t0> ahh okay
<timewriter> like ./exploit my.own.box.net
<trpr> n15t0: it is not illegal to experiment / attack your own equipment. you aren't violating the rights of others that way
<n15t0> so if i install them
<n15t0> and use them on my box then
<n15t0> ah okay
<ikonia> n15t0: they are nothing to do with ubuntu, so lets not discuss them here
<timewriter> alucard can you try that in english please ?
<eyemean> timewriter, is thunar prone to errors? or problems?
<n15t0> can you help me to get this stuff to look if my box is safe from outside hackers
<n15t0> oh okay
<ikonia> n15t0: they are not ubuntu tools, so no
<soldats> eyemean, i have thunar and i have never had a problem
<n15t0> sry ikonia
<timewriter> eyemean i dont know
<david_J> Anyone want to be on my SGLI with the army?, and I I wasn't joking.. I really don't want to give it to my family...
<ikonia> n15t0: no need to apologise
<aladdinsane> this is my 5th hour trying to solve this problem..Why cant i get my, through fstab, mounted second internal hd to show up as a drive in my applications? It does show up as a drive in two applications though, Thunar and Nautilus, but in all the rest i have to browse down through the filesystem to find the folder, my fstab: UID=xxxx /media/Hdd2        ext3     user,rw  0      0
<n15t0> okay ;)
<Slart> n15t0: I think they are as legal as say.. a nasty looking stick.. if you walk around hitting people over the head with it.. you'll go to jail.. but I don't think that code.. or the stick is illegal in itself.. but we'll taunt you mercilessly if you keep nagging us about it =)
<ikonia> david_J: that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<david_J> ikonia: I figured someone would say that...
<ikonia> david_J: so don't do it
<david_J> I'll drop it
<alucard> somebody make put .rmvb in ubuntu?
<eyemean> soldats, for some reason it wouldnt let me move items from my home folder or anywhere else so i opened nautilus and that worked fine
<timewriter> n15t0 what OS are you using ?
<kazol> Can someone help me? I have a problem deleting a directory.
<ikonia> kazol: sure, explain the problem
<timewriter> wuftpd is not vulnerable since 2002
<timewriter> lol
<soldats> eyemean, hmm i do it all the time ill have to look into it
<timewriter> you may try that ssh scan
<timewriter> thats the gayest "code" ever
<n15t0> ehh
<ikonia> timewriter: tone it down please.
<timewriter> it tries to connect via ssh
<Slart> kazol: what's the problem?
<timewriter> using some passwords
<n15t0> OS
<timewriter> sorry ikonia
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<timewriter> like root=toor
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<n15t0> is what? xDD
<timewriter> www=www
<timewriter> etc
<mnemonica> Hey... I'm trying to fix some issues that I'm having with my wireless card, when I issue lspci in the prompt it gives me this: ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47613/     What is my wireless card's name? Or what is it called?   I'm using this guide: http://i-eat-noobs.blogspot.com/2007/08/get-wireless-working-in-ubuntu-704.html    to try and get my wireless working.    With the restricted drivers I can see the ssid but not actually connect.
<kazol> ikonia, Slart: I try performing the command "rm -rf Downloads" but I get: "rm: cannot remove directory `Downloads/l': No such file or directory" and then "rm: cannot remove directory `Downloads/\200\031\021\267\262:\310\001\200\354ßµ\262:\310\001\351\003': No such file or directory"
<n15t0> OS isnt it ubuntu?
<ikonia> kazol: ahhh that is because of \ - you need to escape char it, or just use the gui - you'll find it more straight forward
<Slart> kazol: what happens if you try to delete it using ... say.. Nautilus? (nautilus=the file manager in gnome)
<ikonia> n15t0: what operating system are you using, is the question
<timewriter> os = operating system
<timewriter> ubuntu is an OS ofc
<ikonia> Slart: thats the easy answere
<timewriter> windows is another os , and so on
<alucard> yes linux ubuntu
<marupa> Is there any way to record video from one device and audio from another?
<kazol> ikonia: I tried the GUI already; it's not because of the excape char-the dir is "Downloads."
<n15t0> yeah linux ubuntu 7.10
<kazol> *escape
<alucard> version 7.04
<ikonia> kazol: looking at the error it is because of the \ chars
<timewriter> well , ubuntu 7.10 is pretty secure
<timewriter> no need to try exploits on it
<n15t0> thanks
<Slart> ikonia: I very rarely use rm -rf any more.. wasted 1 year of documents once.. almost had to sleep on the couch for a week.. =)
<localgod11> i am booting LTS off of a USB HD and it hangs on mounting root file system on reboot any ideas?
<n15t0> then im happy
<mnemonica> ...
<n15t0> cause i dont want to be hacked
<timewriter> you wont be :)
<kazol> ikonia: That's weird....
<kazol> ikonia: When I ls that dir, I get: "?????:????ßµ?:????  l  l  l  l  l  l"
<ikonia> kazol: cd into dowloads and try to delete the 1 dir with -rf and you'll possible get the same error
<alucard> tanks
<Slart> kazol: those are some weird looking folders.. have you checked the drive for errors?
<n15t0> is surfing with a hiddne ip illegal?
<timewriter> no
<eyemean> soldats, ok once i made room in home folder with nautilus, it seems thunar is working ok now, weird
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kazol> n15t0: lol what is this, China?
<unikon> ]n15t0 as long as your just using ubuntu your still way better off than using windows
<ikonia> n15t0: look, you sound like your up to no good, with hidden ip and cracking tools, this is an ubuntu support channel only, lets try to stick to that topic
<n15t0> i loooove ubuntu
<Slart> n15t0: not last time I checked.. and surfing without an IP is very hard indeed.. I would almost say impossible.. but only almost
<timewriter> he is dodgy :)
<n15t0> no i dont want to do bad
<ikonia> ok, so lets drop it and move on please.
<timewriter> n15t0 let me clear this up to you : no matter what methods are you using , they will get you
<n15t0> i just dont want to be hacked fom someone
<ikonia> ok, lets drop that topic and get backto support please.
<n15t0> okay
<n15t0> i dont ask something like that anymore
<n15t0> im sorry
<n15t0> :)
<timewriter> :)
<localgod11> i am booting LTS off of a USB HD and it hangs on mounting root file system on reboot any ideas?
<kazol> Slart: Surfing *without* an IP???
<soldats> eyemean, hah well im glad you figured it out, i really like thunar its faster for me
<Slart> localgod11: broken hard drive?
<timewriter> for surfing you need just a surf board :))
<ikonia> localgod11: where is your root file system ?
<n15t0> i heard of using linux on an xbox360
<n15t0> this is very funny
<soldats> n15t0, there is a room for security and hacking
<ikonia> n15t0: what part of offtopic is not being made clear to you
<kazol> n15t0: Don't forget the wifi router, PDA, iPod, etc.
<eyemean> soldats, yeah i love it too, and ur right it is slightly faster, which was why i was annoyed went it went mental on me, hahaha
<Slart> kazol: yes.. I guess you could use some kind of proxy and communicate with the proxy using.. perhaps some weird network without ip-numbers... that would be surfing without an ip, right ? =)
<n15t0> soldats :waht cahnnel?
<n15t0> what*
<marupa> Anyone here know how to record from separate video and audio devices?
<ikonia> n15t0: guys, PLEASE can we drop this topic
<ikonia> marupa: record using what application ?
<TexasTaz> Be back in a bit guys I am going to put gutsy gibbon back on
<n15t0> ikonia:okay
<ikonia> marupa: you should be able to specify video and audio streams from most encoders
<marupa> ikonia, mencoder, preferrably.
<kazol> Slart: I've heard of "IP spoofing" but I don't understand how it's possible on a DSL/cable modem.
<ikonia> marupa: that shouldn't be a problem before, I've done something very similar
<ikonia> kazol: PLEASE drop it
<timewriter> i wish they have gaim on Gutsy
<ikonia> timewriter: gaim is dead
<kazol> ikonia: Sorry, I'm just curious.
<timewriter> and a 2.6.* version of xchat
<timewriter> its not
<marupa> ikonia, if my video adapter plays in tvtime, it's probably /dev/video0, right?
<ikonia> timewriter: pidgin replaced it, same application, new name
<timewriter> works for my feisty
<ikonia> marupa: normallly
<timewriter> yes but with an ugly pidgeon head
<ikonia> timewriter: it wasn't dead before feisty
<timewriter> i cant see it on my desktop
<marupa> ikonia, and my line-in would normally be what though?
<KDuB> ( Network Stats ) Device: eth0 | Hostname: GotWork | Data: In: 161.3 MB ( 272 Bytes/sec ) Out: 11.3 MB ( 55 Bytes/sec ), Total: 172.7 MB [ In 93.4% | Out 6.6% ] ( 327 Bytes/sec )
<Slart> kazol: where is this download - folder of yours, the one you can't delete?
<KDuB> ;/
<timewriter> and xchat is bugged
<ikonia> KDuB: what are you showing us that
<timewriter> the 2.8
<n15t0> maybe its not a ubuntu depending question but ehhr i cant watch films there a just like green lines
 * KDuB shrugs
<KDuB> testing xlack
<KDuB> sorry
<KDuB> ;/
<ikonia> KDuB: so don't, this channel is busy enough as it is, think before posting lines of pointless spam please.
<kazol> Slart: There are folders (that act weird and cannot be deleted) within Downloads; I'll try to fsck the partition.
<ikonia> kazol: have you been downloading torrents by any chance ?
<KDuB> shesh
<Slart> kazol: I had something like that happen to me once.. was a usb memory and I couldn't delete certain folders.. fsck found errors on the drive, fixed those and then I could delete the folders..
<kazol> ikonia: Massive amounts 24/7.
<n15t0> can there be any prob with my graphic card?
<ikonia> kazol: you've probably downloaded some dodgy ones with funny char sets
<ikonia> kazol: its quite common in wares downloads
<Slart> ah.. no more manga for you, kazol.. =)
<WARlrus> Hi, I'm having trouble with getting Ubuntu to connect to my wireless network via a Belkin USB wireless dongle. It asks me to enter the WEP key, but then doesn't do anything when I enter the correct key, and eventually asks for it again!
<kazol> ikonia: It can't delete the dirs just because of that?
<desertc> !wifi | WARlrus
<ubotu> WARlrus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<timewriter> kazol try to rm -rf "your weird folder"
<desertc> WARlrus: Have you checked the Ubuntu Forums yet?
<Slart> timewriter: we tried that.. didn't work
<kazol> Slart: So I umount the ext3 LVM LUKS RAID partition and fsck it?
<kazol> timewriter: Already tried.
<timewriter> did you used "  " ?
<WARlrus> Yes, I've been looking through the documentation for my specific adaptor, and haven't found anything
<timewriter> whats the output ?
<phyz> kazol, i don't remember how, but emacs has a file browser that i recall being able to delete strange names
<desertc> What is the specific adapter model number?
<Slart> kazol: ouch.. you're using raid and lvm.. never done that... can't really say if that's the way or not.. sorry
<kazol> timewriter: ikonia, Slart: I try performing the command "rm -rf Downloads" but I get: "rm: cannot remove directory `Downloads/l': No such file or directory" and then "rm: cannot remove directory `Downloads/\200\031\021\267\262:\310\001\200\354ßµ\262:\310\001\351\003': No such file or directory"
<WARlrus> F5D7050
<timewriter> hehe
<timewriter> you need to rm -rf "/home/kazol/Downloads/\200\031\021\267\262:\310\001\200\354ßµ\262:\310\001\351\003"
<timewriter> or whatever is the path
<timewriter> use "  "
<WARlrus> I think the network is rejecting the key for some reason, but I've no idea why! Its the correct key!
<desertc> timewriter: that so looks like someone has set up an ftp server on his box
<Slart> timewriter: doesn't rm -rf do that automagically? when it uses recursive deleting?
<timewriter> uhm
<n15t0> how can i cheack if there are any new updates for nvidia graphic cards? with shell or?
<desertc> Slart: The \ is not a new directory, it specifies a special character
<timewriter> Slart for some weird named folders you need to put the folder between " "
<timewriter> so you can delete it
<timewriter> otherwise you get the no such file or directory output
<WARlrus> I've just restarted my box, and its come up asking to enter the Passphrase, but when I do that - it does nothing!
<kazol> timewriter: "rm: cannot lstat `Downloads/\\200\\031\\021\\267\\262:\\310\\001\\200\\354ßµ\\262:\\310\\001\\351\\003': Invalid argument"
<Slart> desertc: it's in Downloads/\200\031..... .so it's a folder in the folder Downloads that is named "\200\031...", or ?
<desertc> yes
<timewriter> kazol dont copy/paste what i typed , that was just an analogy
<Slart> timewriter: yes.. I just thought rm-rf would do that when it descends into a directory structure like that..
<timewriter> just put the folder you want to delete on "  "
<desertc> Warlrus: Is that a broadcom chipset?
<Slart> perhaps using midnight commander or something might be easier..
<desertc> WARlrus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627748
<timewriter> yes mc would solve the problem proly
<desertc> WARlrus: Are you getting errors in your /var/messages ?
<kazol> timewriter: I still get invalids arguments.
<timewriter> i still believe you are missing something ..
<Slart> can you use utf-8 in filenames in ubuntu? or what are the restrictions?
<timewriter> kazol try using midnight commander
<desertc> slart: Filenames under Linux can be up to 256 characters long and they normally contain letters, numbers, "." (dots), "_" (underscores) and "-" (dashes).
<WARlrus> desertc - There's no solution to that problem in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627748 lol :P
<WARlrus> I'll check...
<Slart> or perhaps I should ask.. does ext3 support utf-8 in filenames?
<soundray> Slart: yes, it does
<desertc> WARlrus: There is not much solution for broadcom wifi adapters
<desertc> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<n15t0> lala
<Slart> thanks soundray
<soundray> Slart: for a minimum of trouble, I tend to stick with the characters that desertc listed above
<WARlrus> there is no folder /var/messages :S
<netham45> I have a 64-bit 6.06 CD that I want to use to boot to mount an NTFS drive, then burn a CD.
<netham45> Ican do this, right?
<timewriter> its /var/log/messages
<aro> I'm installing Ubuntu 7.10 and it has been sitting at 94% for 30 minutes on step "Loading module 'ide-floppy' for 'Linux IDE floppy'... and I don't even have a floppy disk!!!
<ctothej> what is the third party "partner" repo in the software sources? what does it have?
<Slart> soundray: yes.. same here.. just wondering.. one of these days I'll unpack something and find weird filenames.. with chinese characters or something
<desertc> WARlrus: yeah, log/messages
<timewriter> aro relax
<timewriter> it is loaded by default
<desertc> aro: Is the CD corrupted?
<aro> I'm relaxed, I didn't mean to include that many exclamations :)
<andruk> anybody know how to get kile working with aspell on gnome?
<aro> desertc: not that I'm aware of, I've used it perfectly recently
<n15t0> can i make a directory which is saved with a password...like typing in the password then i can see the things that are in the folder?
<desertc> aro: You might check the integrity of the disk
<aro> timewriter: but should it take 30 minutes? The CD isn't even being accessed anymore
<aro> desertc: I guess I can try
<desertc> aro: that's an option when you boot to it
<timewriter> thats not the floppy module`s fault i guess
<Slart> n15t0: I don't think so... you can either see it or not.. I don't think you get a password prompt
<aro> desertc: I know.
<desertc> aro: how did you make it?
<aro> desertc: It's just a burned iso
<desertc> aro: or is it a ship-it cd?
<aro> desertc: I've used it to install recently and everything was fine.
<desertc> aro: yeah, sometimes there is no checking on the disks
<WARlrus> I did have this device working on my old version of Ubuntu...
<WARlrus> desertc: I'm not seeing any errors in /var/log/messages
<timewriter> maybe it got damaged meanwhile
<timewriter> check cd for errors
<n15t0> Slart: hmm..isn't there any code or something that protects your folder with a password? :(
<WARlrus> One from the last reboot was "eth0: link down", but I'm not using eth0
<Preyor> <_< I have a very frustrating problem, can anyone help me?
<Slart> n15t0: you could encrypt it.. check out truecrypt for example
<andruk> Preyor: just ask
<soundray> Preyor: depends on the problem
<Slart> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andruk> Preyor: we cant know or even try until you ask ;-)
<n15t0> i looked for truecrypt twice but i couldnt get it installed
<Slart> oh.. ubotu.. you fail me again.. no cookie
<norty> i have ubuntu 7.10 installed, does this come with whatever i need to write python scripts? where is the python directly?
<Slart> !info truecrypt
<s32aph> no dpkg.. help!
<ubotu> Package truecrypt does not exist in gutsy
<timewriter> trueeNcrypt
<andruk> anybody know how to get kile working with aspell on gnome?
<Preyor> well, ive got an ubutu iso, and i want to install it on a harddrive to take home and plug inot my computer there, but all three seem to have differetn reasons they wont work
<timewriter> just a single e sorry
<ikonia> apologies, my phone went
<n15t0> !info truecrypt
<ubotu> Package truecrypt does not exist in gutsy
<ikonia> norty: python is installed by default
<timewriter> !truencrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truencrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timewriter> omg
<timewriter> !trueencrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trueencrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timewriter> pff
<norty> ikonia, where is it located?
<norty> i looked in /usr/local but its not there
<Slart> nope.. it's called truecrypt.. but I don't know what the package is called
<Deon> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 on CD, and was wondering if theres someway the CD can be loaded to RAM or something because my CD drive makes an awful noise while it's working, and it's so annoying..
<andruk> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andruk> lol
<timewriter> so its true crypt , not true encrypt
<n15t0> !truecrypt
<timewriter> ok
<ikonia> norty: /usr/bin
<timewriter> never used it
<desertc> WARlrus: sorry, I don't know much about wifi - I don't use it much
<soundray> Guys, can you please stop fishing with the bot
<clarezoe> anyone here?
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me how I can make the terminal transparent?
<Preyor> one gets stuck at verifying dmi pool data, the other cant find ntldr files, and the third is apparently failure imminent according to something called s.m.a.r.t. disk
<Rencore_> ⚇
<clarezoe> I don't have internet
<timewriter> mikebeecham you need to edit properties
<ikonia> mikebeecham: preferences in the termanal
<greencookie> whassup
<ikonia> terminal
<timewriter> preferences .
<clarezoe> I'm using live CD
<andruk> soundray: sorry, just seems it should have something (anything) on truecrypt
<timewriter> you dint have internet ?
<timewriter> well thats weird
<n15t0> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<norty> ikonia, that is where the executable is, where is the directory?
<ikonia> n15t0: you've done that 3 times
<trpr> n15t0: try truecrypt.org ;)
<soundray> !msgthebot | andruk, n15t0
<ubotu> andruk, n15t0: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Slart> n15t0: if you want to torture the bot.. do it in a private chat...
<mikebeecham> ikonia: I dont see preferences within the terminal?
<timewriter> norty locate python |grep bin
<ikonia> norty: what directory, there isn't one, its libs, binaries broke out across the file system
<ikonia> mikebeecham: edit -> preferences
<kazol> Slart, timewriter: I found a way to rm the dirs-I just did it on the server. Turns out Ubuntu didn't recognize Cyrillic.
<n15t0> no sry
<clarezoe> I don't know how to make it without internet, I can connect to internet using liveCD
<IdleOne> !info easycrypt
<ubotu> Package easycrypt does not exist in gutsy
<andruk> soundray: oh, thanks, i didnt know to do that
<norty> ok
<Preyor> can anyone help me?
<n15t0> i dont know this chat yet
<timewriter> lol so its russian
<mikebeecham> ikonia: got it :D
<ikonia> Preyor: maybe if you ask a question
<ikonia> mikebeecham: ok
<Slart> kazol: oh? how did you delete it then? command line?
<soundray> n15t0: all the more reason to tread carefully
<clarezoe> anyone can help, or just tell me how to recover it by liveCD
<Preyor> well
<ikonia> clarezoe: recover what ?
<Deon> anyone? :*
<Deon> :(*
<clarezoe> ikonia, internet stuff
<soundray> Preyor: is there any reason you're not taking the CD home with you and do the install there?
<timewriter> clarezoe you obviously HAVE internet
<ikonia> Deon: what ?
<Preyor> [14:59] <Preyor> well, ive got an ubutu iso, and i want to install it on a harddrive to take home and plug into my computer there, but all three seem to have different reasons they wont work
<ikonia> clarezoe: what sort of stuff
<n15t0> ill learn to use this caht
<n15t0> im sry :(
<Deon> ikonia: Can the livecd be loaded to RAM
<timewriter> lol
<SpookyET> Beagle is annoying me. It won't index Thunderbird emails. Any ideas?
<Deon> and run from there
<ikonia> Deon: it is loaded into ram, thats how it works
<clarezoe> ikonia, I can't connect to internet, I'm using liveCD
<Preyor> [15:01] <Preyor> one gets stuck at verifying dmi pool data, the other cant findntldr files, and the third is apparently failure imminent according to something called s.m.a.r.t. disk
<Deon> yes but I mean totally so the CD isn't read from at all
<ikonia> clarezoe: what type of connection to you want to use
<timewriter> clarezoe you can
<Slart> Deon: well.. you could download the iso and mount the iso, like a cd.. kind of like daemon tools under windows
<ikonia> Preyor: ntldr is windows,
<timewriter> just edit your network preferences while using LIVE CD
<Preyor> why cant i just boot the ubuntu disk then?
<Deon> Ok.. what about running it from a USBHDD?
<ikonia> Preyor: because you've installed it using the config of another system
<timewriter> Preyor what you mean by you cant boot it ?
<ikonia> Deon: do-able, but needs effort
<timewriter> whats the error ?
<Slart> Deon: you won't be able to boot from it.. for that you'll be stuck with the CD
<IdleOne> timewriter: stop stating the obvious and read between the lines . clarezoe cant connect to internet when booting the installed os and that is why they are using the livecd.
<Deon> Aw :(
<Preyor> all three refuse to boot the disk, and stop at those various places
<Deon> What if I were to copy all the CDs files onto the HDD?
<ikonia> Preyor: boot from the cdrom, and install using the computer you want to use, don't move the disk around
<timewriter> IdleOne i read what he typed
<clarezoe> IdleOne, you are write
<timewriter> lol
<ikonia> Deon: it doesn't work like that
<Deon> nuts :P
<clarezoe> IdleOne, sorry you are right
<ikonia> timewriter: it's not funny
<Preyor> ok, ill try that then, thank you
<timewriter> well sorry :))
<Preyor> but is there an easy way to just wipe the hd ?
<IdleOne> timewriter: reading people on irc is not about the words used but the intention of the words. would serve you well to get off your high horse and try and be helpful
<Deon> thanks for everything, anyway
<ikonia> Preyor: yeah sure, destroy the partition, format the file system
<clarezoe> timewriter, how can I make changes while using live CD
<Preyor> how? or should i just google it?
<timewriter> that would be pretty hard for you too , IdleOne , if your native language wouldnt be english
<ikonia> clarezoe: its stored in ram, so your changes will be stored until you reboot
<timewriter> clarezoe you can make temporarily changes
<soundray> Preyor: when you use the normal installer, you get a chance to assign the whole disk to Ubuntu.
<Preyor> yes, but it wont boot the disk or the installer, its stops at ntldr missing
<timewriter> thats an windows error
<ikonia> Preyor: no it doesn't boot the cdrom !
<timewriter> not a linux one
<Preyor> it tells me to insert a system disk and press enter
<timewriter> Preyor that is a windows error
<ikonia> Preyor: I've explained to you that ntldr is part of your windows install
<Slart> clarezoe: just checking here if I understand this right.. you can't connect to internet when you boot from the hard drive.. but when you use the same computer and a Live CD, it works.. right?
<danc3> Preyor: you're not booting from the CDROM if you're seeing that error message
<clarezoe> Slart, exactly
<Preyor> hmmm ok, ive gone into the boot menu and chosen cdrom though
<eVipere> Hey, where's the option to change the window manager to emerald for compiz-fusion?
<ikonia> Slart: well picked up, I didn't see that as the problem
<timewriter> clarezoe if youre isp is using DHCP , you need to edit your network interface
<n15t0> can i shut my computer down with a command in the shell? like shutdown or something?
<ikonia> n15t0: shutdown -h now
<Slart> clarezoe: how do you connect to internet? modem? adsl? cable (comhem?)
<ikonia> n15t0: init 0
<n15t0> ahh
<timewriter> in fact you need to edit it in both ways , dhcp or not
<n15t0> thx
<n15t0> and restart
<n15t0> for restart :D
<ikonia> n15t0: thats reboot, or shutdown -r now, or init 6
<clarezoe> Slart, I'm using cable dhcp
<timewriter> mine is using dhcp but ubuntu doesnt take the ip`s automatically
<eVipere> I just use halt -p
<n15t0> ahh okay
<n15t0> soo can i set a timer for it,too?
<timewriter> so i cant connect to internet until i dont edit my network interface
<ikonia> n15t0: yes
<Preyor> How do i make sure that im booting from the cd?
<robzilla> i'm having trouble with an external hard drive that Ubuntu doesn't recognize. It's a Hitachi
<ikonia> Preyor: you'll see the ubuntu spalsh
<ikonia> splash
<danc3> Preyor: choose it in bios
<n15t0> sutdown -h 5minutes or how?
<n15t0> shutdown*Ã
<ikonia> n15t0: seconds, shudown -h 300
<timewriter> shutdown -h now
<Preyor> ok, so the boot menu wont work then?
<ikonia> n15t0: man shutdown
<narothepharoh> how do i enable sound in xubuntu?
<ikonia> timewriter: he said 5 minutes
<marupa> Bah.  I'm trying to figure out how to record (at the moment) just video from my video in card (NOT tuner), it should be /dev/video0, but when I do 'mplayer /dev/video0' it does nothing.
<danc3> Preyor: most BIOS's allow you to press a key (F12 is common) to choose the boot source
<timewriter> yes but its better now :)
<Preyor> mine's f11
<danc3> Preyor: by the time you see a boot menu, it's too late
<desertc> ⚇   ⚇   ⚇   ⚇  Did you check the ALSA channel settings, narothepharoh ?
<n15t0> i asked if i could set a timer
<danc3> well there ya go
<clarezoe> it works fine before, but I uninstalled SCIM, and restarted X and internet is gone
<Slart> clarezoe: have you recently installed ubuntu? has the internet connection ever worked before? have you changed anything in ubuntu? installed firewalls? anything else?
<WARlrus> Okay, I've tried following the information on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy but it doesn't seem to work
<ikonia> timewriter: if you don't want to help him - don't respond. Your starting to casue a little bit of a problem
<dthomas218> I installed Ubuntu Server GG, then I installed the graphical interface. Everything works, but now I can't figure out how to choose terminal mode between Gnome on bootup, I always get the latter. I've looked online, this has to be easy!
<WARlrus> anyone got any other ideas?!
<n15t0> thx ikonia
<timewriter> come`one boys , smile a bit
<n15t0> :)
<Preyor> oooo, ok, so then how do i chooce the boot earlier?
<timewriter> life is not so serious
<narothepharoh> desertc: how do i do that?
<netham45> :)
<Slart> scim?
<clarezoe> Slart, it works fine before, but I uninstalled SCIM, and restarted X and internet is gone
<ikonia> timewriter: offering false information is not funny ina  support channel. Help users, or don't
<clarezoe> Slart, yes
<danc3> Preyor: I just told you, press F11 and choose CDROM
<ikonia> timewriter: but stop messing around
<danc3> sheesh
<timewriter> ok :)
<danc3> ikonia: are you a channel ops?
<Preyor> thats what ive been doing, and it tells me the ntldr is missing
<desertc> narothepharoh: one sec
<ikonia> danc3: no, not in this channel
<danc3> Preyor: you must be doing it wrong
<Slart> but.. scim is about keyboard input and such... it can't affect network connectivity.. can it??
<timewriter> Preyor , you need to enter bios
<clarezoe> Slart, is there's any simple way that recover from livecd?
<robzilla> has anyone had trouble with external hard drives being mounted by ubuntu?
<timewriter> and on boot options , set CD-rom as 1st boot devince
<danc3> ikonia: ok, just wondering why you're bossing others around....
<ikonia> Preyor: it's not booting from cdrom then, it's booting from the hard disk
<timewriter> device* even
<desertc> narothepharoh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<WARlrus> My actual dongle is being recognised, its picking up the nearby networks, but its rejecting my network Key - even when I know its correct!
<timewriter> than save and exit bios
<ikonia> danc3: I'm not bossing anyone around, I'm asking a person to respect the channels rules
<Preyor> ok, i will try bios then, thank you all
<timewriter> you have to
<danc3> ikonia: that's the channel op's job....
<Slart> clarezoe: that's all you did? everything worked.. you uninstalled scim and then it didn't work..?
<timewriter> otherwise it will not try to boot from cd
<ikonia> danc3: there are none around,
<clarezoe> Slart, yes
<desertc> WARlrus: Have you tried disabling the security and seeing if it works that way?
<Slart> clarezoe: have you tried reinstalling scim?
<WARlrus> Thats not something I can do unfortunately!
<marupa> danc3, considering there are no ops, someone has to take charge.
<danc3> lol, right
<danc3> yeah ok
<clarezoe> Slart, I don't have internet, can't reinstall then, can't connect to the source
<WARlrus> Theres many other computers on the network, and I doubt that messing up all of them would please my parents! hehe
<dug_> if you really need ops, type !  ops
<Slart> marupa: there are ops.. they are just hiding =)
<Dr_willis> marupa,  there are Ops around.. and i imagine that theya re getting sick of the rambling on about no ops. :)
<robzilla> can anyone read what I'm writing/
<ikonia> robzilla: yes
<Dr_willis> robzilla,  if we say NO  what will that mean? :P
<clarezoe> Slart, It's wired, I don't know what to do without internet, and I can't make any changes with internet in livecd
<marupa> Any ideas on why my video-in adapter works in tvtime, but not in mplayer?
<n15t0> can is save my options what i changed in bitchx? like the name and the channel?
<SpookyET> Does Thunderbird need a Beagle extension like firefox? I googled and found one. It's not indexing thunderbird.
<ikonia> marupa: mplayer doesn't have a decoder
<robzilla> it'll would at least answer my Q's:-/
<Slart> clarezoe: ah.. but you can install from the live cd.. I think you just have to insert the cd when you're running from the hard drive.. it will popup a dialog asking if you want to use the cd as a software source or something like that.. just answer yes and try reinstalling scim
<timewriter> clarezoe , did you tried to manually input ip , netmask , gateway , name server on your network interface preferences ?
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  i would suggest reading the various BitchX tutorials that exist.
<MrGreencastle> Why is it that everytime I login to Gutsy it takes almost 5 minutes to start? Its a clean install and it does this on my friends installation aswell.
<marupa> ikonia, How would I test my settings then?
<Slart> clarezoe: if you don't get the popup you can always go into "system, administration, software sources" and add the cd that way
<ikonia> marupa: test your settings, if mplayer doesn't have a decoder you can't test it
<ubuntu> hello
<marupa> ikonia, if tvtime can decode it, mplayer should be able to.
<danc3> MrGreencastle: probably negotiating an IP address with DHCP... are you connected to a router when booting?
<n15t0> can is save my options what i changed in bitchx? like the name and the channel?
<danc3> n15t0: yes
<ikonia> marupa: why, they are different applications, marupa tvtime will have a decoder on it,
<clarezoe> Slart, Ok I'll reboot and try that, wish me goodluck
<robzilla>  question: if ubuntu recognizes one brand of exteernal hard drive but not another is it safe to say that the one it doesn't recognize wont work at all/
<Slart> clarezoe: go kick some ubuntu butt..
<n15t0> danc3:how?
<ikonia> marupa: I'm not aware of anyone trying to use mplayer as a video in/tc decoder
<ikonia> tv
<oreth> hey ikonia
<oreth> any news concerning flash
<ikonia> oreth: hello
<oreth> ?
<MrGreencastle> danc3: Yes, but how does that make metacity not start properly or fusion-icon not start EVEN though its in the startup session
<danc3> n15t0: I'm not sure, but I bet if you read the bitchx man page you could find out
<Dr_willis> robzilla,  depends on whats not recognizing it.. check 'dmesg' and 'sudo fdisk -l' see if its seen there.. it may just be amounting issue
<WARlrus> AHH! I'm getting an error in /var/log/messages now... its saying "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready"
<ikonia> oreth: yes, there is a backport pending from the hardy package
<marupa> ikonia, then how would I record video from my video-in adapter?
<MrGreencastle> my network manager icon doesn't start either
<danc3> MrGreencastle: I don't know about that
<WARlrus> and then "wlan0: duplicate address detected"
<n15t0> !bitchx
<ikonia> marupa: use a capture program
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<marupa> ikonia, such as?
<ikonia> oreth: things are moving slower than expected
 * oreth nods
<ikonia> marupa: no idea, I don't use one
<Slart> can uninstalling SCIM really kill your internet connection??? sounds very weird...
<robzilla> I've tried all that and it doesn't recognize it anywhere. My personal laptop recognized it just fine
<MrGreencastle> I always have to open a terminal and type metacity --replace
<ikonia> oreth: it is "fixed" though, just not released
<danc3> n15t0: open a terminal and type "man bitchx" and then read it
 * oreth considers grabbing emacs and messing with it for the mean time
<MrGreencastle> then compiz --replace everytime I start....
<cizarr> how could i copy from the putty console?
<timewriter> right click them copy
<timewriter> then*
<ikonia> cizarr: just hightlight and middle mouse button in a new terminal
<timewriter> oh you mean putty
<timewriter> you cant
<timewriter> not on linux
<ikonia> yes you can
<desertc> timewriter: :)
<danc3> sure you can
<ikonia> you just need to highliight it
<cizarr> i have no middle mouse ikonia
<danc3> it's called "gpm"
<timewriter> nope
<Dr_willis> I cut/paste with/from putty.exe all the time.
<desertc> cizarr: press both buttons at once
<timewriter> he means a single line
<ikonia> cizarr: then both mouse buttons emmulate middle button
<dug_> in ubuntu terminal, you shift-control-c to copy, in putty, I think i right click and copy
<danc3> timewriter: yes, highlight and paste
<timewriter> mhm
<trpr> heh. select the text in putty. it is automatically copied. last i checked the clipboard worked allot like X in putty
<WARlrus> what does "wlan0: duplicate address detected!" mean?
<cizarr> cool thanks !
<timewriter> never tried
<Dr_willis> WARlrus,  sounds like a machine i allready usign the ip perhaps?
<danc3> timewriter: then you shouldn't give (false) advice, if you've never tried
<white_eagle> wow
<timewriter> never tried the both buttons
<timewriter> tried to copy
<timewriter> didnt worked
<WARlrus> Dr_willis: it should be assigned a unique address by the router though :S
<Dr_willis> WARlrus,  'should' :) check the router perhaps?
<heatmzzr> ubuntu and totem wont play a dvd, why and how do I fix it?
<Slart> !dvd | heatmzzr
<Dr_willis> !dvd | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<timewriter> heatmzzr remove totem and apt-get install vlc
<WARlrus> well its a BT HomeHub, and I've set the Hub up to assign a static IP and still get the problem
<n15t0> can i still change my computer's name? or do i have it until i reinstall whole ubuntu?
<timewriter> you can change it
<clarezoe> Slart, so wired that, after 2 times restarting, it works now
<ikonia> Nilbus: you can change your hostname any time
<Slart> clarezoe: ah.. sweet
<n15t0> timewriter:how?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> n15t0: you can change your hostname
<_____jan> hellow
<_____jan> i use LAMP
<Aldoliel> Right guys I have a very puzzling problem for ya
<timewriter> n15t0 type sudo hostname your-desired-hostname
<Slart> clarezoe: I still don't understand why uninstalling scim would break your network.. but life is weird like that
<cizarr> :/ the copy method on putty doesnt work
<ikonia> timewriter: that won't set it
<_____jan> so...i have to ask u how can i add user to ftp
<timewriter> cizarr i told you
<timewriter> :))
<kev_b> Can anyone tell me why in Bluefish the tabs aren't draggable but this says they are: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TabConsistency ?
<ikonia> n15t0: etc /etc/hostname
<cristhian> hi, any idea how to convert pal video formats to ntsc ?
<n15t0> okay
<clarezoe> Slart, maybe that is why ubuntu is attactive
<ikonia> n15t0: edit /etc/hostname that should lread
<clarezoe> sorry,attractive
<_____jan> cos i can do everything except this...sudo gedit /etc/shells
<Aldoliel> Just done an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy, and now wired networking is broken
<cizarr> it only work if u copy/paste in the putty console
<Dr_willis> cristhian,  thats.. interesting. You have Pal .avi files?
<Slart> clarezoe: hehe.. could be.. although I would prefer a predictable os over an interesting one.. =)
<cristhian> yeah i have lots
<jb0nd38372> I have a quick question about memory usage.  I have 2 gig of memory, and I notice thru the system monitor that 10% is in use by programs, and 70% used by "cache" is that a disk cache, and will it get smaller or juste keep increasing.
<bluefoxx> hey, im having some trouble playing nethack-gnome, and heres terminal output> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47623/ <
<n15t0> i have no write permission
<ikonia> n15t0: use sudo
<Slart> _____jan: use gksu with gnome applications.. sudo with command line.
<timewriter> n15t0 use sudo
<n15t0> okay
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: thats an I/O cache, it will change size to accomodate programs that need memory
<timewriter> that file is owned by root
<Aldoliel> NetworkManager claims there is a connection but there isn't one, and when I manually configure one the interface doesn't even appear in ifconfig
<_____jan> umm
<_____jan> what is gksu:D
<n15t0> unknown mime-type
<cristhian> yes Dr Willis, many pal .avi any suggestion ?
<n15t0> ??
<pgdex> jb0nd38372: The hard disk cache is only used when other programs don't need it. Linux is quite smart that way
<Dr_willis> cristhian,  as far as i know. its just a matter of the  resoultion of the video file.  In fact ive not even heard pal/ntsc mentioned in ages..  :)  avidmux can proberly do it.
<Slart> jb0nd38372: it will use all available memory.. but it will let it go if a program needs it..
<Dr_willis> !find avid
<scguy318> ______jan: graphical su
<wols> _____jan: gksudo
<ubotu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux
<cizarr> is there any way to mute the 'beeps' that come from the computer hardware(i think) on ubuntu?
<pgdex> Aldoliel: ifconfig -a ?
<scguy318> wols: not necessarily, su is different from sudo :P
<Dr_willis> cristhian,  avidemux can doo all sorts of conversions.
<Slart> jb0nd38372: unused memory is wasted memory.. using it as cache makes stuff go faster.. it's a good thing
<_____jan> so if i type gksudo /etc/shell
<pgdex> cizarr: setterm
<Aldoliel> Same, just shows the loopback interface
<_____jan> is it ok?
<scguy318> wols: since you could decide to run an app under the context of a diff user other than root
<jb0nd38372> oh hi there scguy318 , yeah i've noticed everytime I load something the cache size increases, so when it gets to 100% will it start clearing out?
<soundray_> cizarr: System-Preferences-Sound -- System Beep
<cristhian> oh good. i ll try it , thx
<timewriter> cizarr that beep is the motherboard or case speaker
<timewriter> you need to unplug it i guess
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: yes
<pgdex> Aldoliel: seems like the drivers have gone awol
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: its basically a buffer for caching disk I/O
<cizarr> thanks again!
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: since its faster to read/write to memory than disk
<jb0nd38372> k, thanks scguy318 appreicate all the help you've given me
<n15t0> ikonia: warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/hostname" -- using "application/*"
<clarezoe> See you guys, I'm gonna sleep
<ikonia> n15t0: what are you doing ?
<jb0nd38372> scguy318, oh so basically it serves as a ram disk of sorts
<n15t0> sudo edit /etc/hostname
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: np
<Slart> good night clarezoe
<buddhaboy> can someone tell me what channel to go to, if I have issues with 7.10 (fresh install, getting stuck at boot)?
<eyemean> is there anything other than thunar i can use? every now and then it goes mental on me again, ol
<scguy318> jb0nd38372: yes
<Aldoliel> Thats what i thought, i'll try finding out what module should be being used, be back in a bit
<ikonia> n15t0: I don't know why edit can't work out the mime type, try nano
<Slart> buddhaboy: this would be the place.. just ask away
<wols> buddhaboy: you are in the right channel
<pgdex> buddhaboy: here or the forum
<scguy318> eyemean: nautlius, but that's GNOME :P
<n15t0> sudo nano etc/hostname?
<tupson> Hi, I have a Raedon 9600 ATI video card installed in my inspirion 9200 and i currently have the latest FGLRX drivers installed, however I continue to receive "Desktop Effects could not be enabled" help?
<n15t0> sudo nano /etc/hostname?
<buddhaboy> ahhh ok pgdex, thanks
<wols> s32aph: #ubuntu cannot help with knoppix
<eyemean> scguy318, yeah dats wat i was using before
<pgdex> n15t0: that's right
<emily> I'm running ubuntu using compiz fusion and I find everytime I run package manager I get a remnant of the password box permenantly "burned" into my screen until I restart X.  Is this a known bug? Any way to fix it?
<pgdex> n15t0: or sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<n15t0> okay it worked
<wols> tupson: you need xserver-xgl
<Optimus55> anyone have a link to the full list of grub modifiers?
<timewriter> tupson you need to install xserver-xgl
<buddhaboy> how common is the "Running local boot scripts" error with fresh installs?
<bluefoxx> is there a support chat for nethack-gnome?
<ikonia> emily: what video card
<tupson> link?
<timewriter> i can give you a link
<Dr_willis> Optimus55,  grub modifiers?
<soundray_> !gksu | pgdex
<ubotu> pgdex: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Slart> emily: sounds like something is not like it should be
<ikonia> buddhaboy: what error is that
<aro> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Optimus55> Dr_willis: yeah there's a list with details about all the commands... noapic, irqpoll.. etc
<Dr_willis> Optimus55,  those are kernel options. :) not really grub related.
<ikonia> Optimus55: they are kernel options, not grub options
<soundray_> !bootoptions | Optimus55
<ubotu> Optimus55: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Slart> Optimus55: google for grub... there is a site with documentation.. the menu.lst file contains some info too
<ikonia> Optimus55: a lot are detailed in the kernel text docs
<emily> ikonia: quadro fx 2500
<emily> Slart: yeah I know -- just don't know where.
<n15t0> when will the cahnges be refreshed?
<ikonia> n15t0: when you reboot
<n15t0> after reboot?
<n15t0> okay
<n15t0> be here in a sec
<buddhaboy> ikonia: i did a fresh install, and before the first prompt right at "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ok]"  cursor freezes there
<ehc> is there a way to export python code into a pdf or odf document with color highlighting?
<Zemp_> heey all, just got my gusty laptop runnin :-)
<pgdex> Zemp_: gratulations
<buddhaboy> ikonia: i just hit enter and then i get a prompt
<ikonia> wols: who was in earlier complaining about rc.local failing to boot, and you spotted two or three suspeicious scripts ?
<Zemp_> pgdex: ty
<pgdex> :D
<wols> ikonia: any S99script
<funkman733> ciao
<emily> Slart: Any ideas?
<buddhaboy> ikonia: I read in the forums, that there was bad scripts??
<wols> ikonia: and he gave up afaik
<ikonia> wols: no, there was someone in earlier who had a messy rc.local
<ikonia> wols: you gave him some help
<emily> Slart: or at least a place to check?
<ikonia> ooh, he gave up
<Slart> emily: is everything working alright apart from that problem? graphics working? can you run glxgears?
<wols> ikonia: rc.local is not mssy. it'S the default script that executes /etc/rc.local which you are supposed to edit, not /etc/init.d/rclocal
<Slart> emily: never heard of that problem before.. so I don't have any "ready to use, just add water"-solutions...
<wols> ikonia: needed to make the start|stop|restart stuff to work mainly
<ikonia> wols: I know that, I thought there was someone in earlier who had a messed up one
<cizarr> when trying 'apt-get update' im getting "The following signature couldnt be verified because the public key is not available..." anyone familiar with this issue?
<tupson> Wols: where can i get info. on xserver-xgl
<chesterm> I need a tutorial that helps me making a metacity theme! somebody knows anyone better than this? http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html
<buddhaboy> wols: that's the error i was told to look at because of my problem. but everything seems to be in order /etc/even.d
<wols> !compiz | tupson
<ubotu> tupson: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<emily> Slart: yeah. I even have Cedega running fine. It's just that darn login box. The only other wierd glitch is that ie under wine leavs artifacts from the right click menu permanantly on the screen in the same way.
<ikonia> chesterm: look on the forum in graphics and artwork
<squarebracket> what's the command to get the PID for a process name?
<n15t0> okay back
<ikonia> squarebracket: ps
<wols> ps aux |grep name
<chesterm> thanks ikonia
<squarebracket> ikonia: thanks
<wols> squarebracket: or simply pidof name
<timewriter> tupson i have msged you
<drgeb> Slart did the .xsessions-error give you any info what problems I am facing with loggin ??
<timewriter> apt-get install xserver-xgl
<timewriter> but if you are on feisty you need to remove some stuff first
<Slart> emily: it sounds like some software isn't updating their graphics window properly.. hang on.. I'll do some searching..
<bluefoxx> anyone know a thing about nethack-gnome and <http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47623/>
<Slart> drgeb: I didn't get the link.. or I missed it.. can you paste it again?
<emily> Slart: thank you! :-)
<scguy318> squarebracket: or ps -A | grep ...
<drgeb> Slart her it is http://dpaste.com/274S50/
<buddhaboy> i did a fresh install, and before the first prompt right at "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ok]"  cursor freezes there, any suggestions?
<emily> Slart: it only seems to do it when compiz-fusion is enabled. Everything works fine if I go disable it.
<Slart> drgeb: that link didn't work..
<drgeb> ?
<_____jan> i tried gksu but it doesnt work:(
<_____jan> cannot open display
<_____jan> i have LAMP
<Stwange> ive got some issues with 7.10 that 7.07 didn't have... for instance firefox regularily freezes, i sometimes cant open folders on mounted ntfs drives, and third party software just... doesn't work (for instance truecrypt and vmware). Is 8.04 a little less buggy?
<timewriter> cizarr you solved the copy/paste issue on putty ?
<Optimus55> thanks ppl
<scguy318> _____jan: so you're not running X? are you trying to run a graphical app?
<pgdex> _____jan: are you in terminal? Ubuntu server?
<chesterm> ikonia...http://ubuntuforums.org/ this forum??
<ikonia> chesterm: yes
<cizarr> timewriter, nope.. did u?
<chesterm> no graphics and artwork category :p
<timewriter> are you using the linux putty , or the windows one , with wine ?
<pgdex> Slart: Item not found @ link
<MasterShrek> Stwange, 8.04 will be quite a bit less buggier since its going to be another LTS
<WorkingOnWise> I am using Ubuntu Hardy, but have seen the same thing in Fiesty and Gutsy. I adjusted my pwr management settings to susspend after 20 minutes of inactivity. I started an install of some tings with Synaptics Package Manager and then  left for 40 minutes. The update should take about 30 minutes or so, including dl time. I came back and my computer has suspended. I resumed it and it was finishing the install I had started. It 
<buddhaboy> no takers? i did a vmware fresh install, and the server won't boot completely.
<ikonia> WorkingOnWise: hardy is not supported, its not even alpha
<Slart> emily: read this.. and try that solution.. see if it makes any difference..  http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1676
<_____jan> yes i have ubuntu server
<_____jan> just terminal
<ikonia> WorkingOnWise: development discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<scguy318> WorkingOnWise: discussion of Hardy should be in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> WorkingOnWise: but don't expect support
<soundray_> WorkingOnWise: use the inhibit applet
<cizarr> linux putty gui timewriter
<Stwange> MasterShrek, do you think there's much chance that the 8.04 alpha 1 is less buggy than the 7.10 upgrade?
<piedoggie> buddhaboy:  having problems with vmware server and ubuntu server?
<pgdex> _____jan: what was you trying to do, again?
<_____jan> umm
<tritium> Stwange: no
<timewriter> i see
<MasterShrek> Stwange, definately not, but when its actually released it will be
<Slart> drgeb: I just get a "Not found" page with that address.. sure you pasted the right one?
<_____jan> i want to add user on ftp
<buddhaboy> piedoggie: well not vmware, but yea, fresh installof server 7.10
<timewriter> well , copy/paste didnt worked for me either
<buddhaboy> piedoggie installed inside of vmware
<_____jan> proftpd
<drgeb> Slart let me paste it again
<piedoggie> buddhaboy: which version of vmware server
<Dr_willis> can you run vmware server on ubuntu, thats installed inside of a vmwareserver. :)
<WorkingOnWise> soundray_: but isnt the bigger issue the fact that it suspends when it is not idle? Isnt the inhibit applet a bandaid, not a solution?
<piedoggie> I have lots of scar tissue with 1.04 and 2.0 Beta
<Wespe> Hey, how do I get the system tray to pop back up right by the clock?
<buddhaboy> piedoggie: I just downloaded it yesterday, so I assume the latest
<|rly|> hey I cannot see most of vids
<piedoggie> Then you probably have 1.04
<drgeb> Slate http://dpaste.com/27454/
<|rly|> neither google vids
<n15t0> rlx me too
<n15t0> rly
<_____jan> sudo gedit /etc/shells when i write this line nothing happened
<Slart> emily: perhaps the people in #compiz-fusion have an answer.. I definately think it's compiz-related..
<_____jan> s
<n15t0> what is your prob?
<piedoggie> my experience has been that vmware server 1.04 works really well with 6.06 ubuntu and everything else fails miserably
<buddhaboy> piedoggie: ahh ok, have no idea where to find that info. why is there an issue with installing in vmware?
<Stwange> fair enough, well in that case, any suggestions how I can solve the issue of firefox freezing? I tried a re-install, and epiphany works fine, using 7.10 upgrade on 64 bit amd
<timewriter> |rly| maybe you need codecs ?
<buddhaboy> piedoggie: ahhhh ok
<timewriter> for google vids you need flash player
<|rly|> timewriter: where to get codecs?
<soundray_> WorkingOnWise: update-manager should set the inhibit applet automatically. It's got to be running, though. That's at least how I understand it.
<n15t0> i cant look videos from stage6 they are divx movies
<piedoggie> it appears to be some sort of mismatch between either the kernel or device drivers and the virtual machine hypervisor
<buddhaboy> piedoggie: so if I use 6.06, does that still have the dm-crypt boot install?
<Dr_willis> i watch stage6 videos all the time. You need the right codecs/firefox plugins.
<_____jan> i dont know if ii need it
 * Wespe shrugs
<_____jan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 i was doing throw this tutorial
<Zionad_> This is a vmware question, I am useing vmware to load up operatingsystems and every system i use, it cannot connect to my ethernet card, It says its not valid or something, although its obviously working cause im on here right now hah
<piedoggie> buddhaboy: I have no idea?  It just runs for me off the stock alternate install disk
<drgeb> Slate any luck with new site ?
<Slart> drgeb: ok.. got it.. looks very weird indeed... I've never seen anything like this.. ask one of the guru's here.. ikonia perhaps
<n15t0> Dr_willis: like what codecs?
<aent> hey... anyone familiar with backuppc and figuring out why it seems to have stopped working?
<Arrick> hay al, if I install the gnome-desktop-environment from a server install, what command do I run to get the environment started?
<Wespe> could someone answer my question? i suspect i just need to alt+F2, and then do a command, but i dont know what command
<buddhaboy> piedoggie: ahhh ok, so I guess i should try the install, see if the LVM encryption option is in it
<Dr_willis> using the 'totem-plugin-viewer' on stage 6 it says
<Arrick> I tried startx and it tells me not found
<n15t0> Dr_willis: i could watch it before but for some reason i cant now...
<piedoggie> Zionad_: it is only a small number of ethernet cards that vmware recognizes
<Dr_willis> xine-lib version ########
<ikonia> Arrick: why are you using the server install ?
<draken> for some reason ive lost my minimzine,maximise,exit buttons from all my windows
<Zionad_> thanks piedoggie heh
<emily> Slart: Thanks :-) sorry had to go afk there for a second...reading the article now
<piedoggie> I think PC net-32, e1000 are two that I remember
<_____jan> so pls help me...how can i add user to ftp on server ubuntu edition
<Later2> Hello
<drgeb> ikonia any idea why I am seeing this error in my .xsessions-error http://dpaste.com/27454/
<Arrick> ikonia, because I wanted to build my ssh vm and copy it, then build a security vuln tester
<n15t0> Dr_willis: waht you mean xine-lib version?
<piedoggie> one hint I found out yesterday makes network performance much better with virtual machines is eliminate IPv6 stacks if you're not using them
<ikonia> Arrick: so why do you need a server install for that
<Dr_willis> _____jan,  i imagine it depends on which of the dozen+ ftp servers you are using.. read the docs for the ftp server perhaps? or just 'sudo adduser BGates' perhaps?
<Zionad_> drakenL sounds like you have window decoration off in compiz, if you are using it...
<drgeb> Slart which . files can I remove to restart the whole manager configuration for a user ?
<Arrick> ikonia, I installed server because its lightweight, and doesnt have any of the cruft in it
<n15t0> Dr_willis: waht you mean xine-lib version?
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  thats the info the player says when i do 'about'
<hkw> hi
<emily> Slart: That seems like it might fix it. gonna restart x...thanks!
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  so  it seems to be using the xine firefox plugin
<ikonia> Arrick: so why are you installing all the heavy stuff like X and gnome
<Arrick> if you cant answer the question tell me so, then I will wait on someone to else to help me
<Slart> drgeb: hmm.. I would create a new user to start with.. see if that solves it..
<Wespe> Hello???
<Slart> emily: you're welcome
<n15t0> okay i'll look
<desertc> !hi | Wespe
<ubotu> Wespe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_____jan> ok i tried to add user like... sudo adduser jan -p krneki -d /var/www
<Later2> The Ubuntu server edition I keep on downloading. Everytime I used the burning program they suggest the base installation has corrupted files... It's getting really annoying...
<Wespe> Hey, how do I get the system tray to pop back up right by the clock?
<_____jan> but it doesnt work
<ikonia> Arrick: I'm trying to understand what your doing to see if there is an alternative/ better solution for you as you appear to be doing things backwards
<Wespe> could someone answer my question? i suspect i just need to alt+F2, and then do a command, but i dont know what command
<drgeb> it does unless I start messing with compiz window manager
<scguy318> Wespe: what's the question?
<scguy318> Wespe: ohhh the sys tray
<eyemean> is there anything i can use to convert from flac to mp3 pls?
<MasterShrek> Wespe, right click the panel and click add to panel
<scguy318> Wespe: what MasterShrek said
<Dr_willis> _____jan,  try just adding a normal user? i have no idea what that -p and -d options do.
<n15t0> Dr_willis:2.20.0
<timewriter> compiz works perfect for me
<Wespe> no, not that
<Arrick> ikonia, Im doin the solution the way I need to so that I dont have to reinstall on 4-5 vms for different funtions, can you just answer the question please?
<Slart> !patience | Wespe
<n15t0> is the version from totem video player
<ubotu> Wespe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<soundray_> Wespe: right click the panel and select Add to Panel. Find the applet called Notification Area and add it.
<_____jan> -p pass -d direcotry
<drgeb> Slart once I started messing with compiz it was a whirld wind effect that I could not get out off
<ikonia> Arrick: you don't need a server install to distribute vm images
<Zionad_> drgeb: make sure window decoration is still on..
<ikonia> Arrick: vmware run's just as good on a desktop but has all the things like X11/gnome/etc intergrated
<hkw> does S3 savage graphic adapter in my old notebook works with compiz?  thanks for your help.
<ikonia> Arrick: that may make your general working conditions a bit more straight forward
<drgeb> Zionad How do I do this ??
<Arrick> ikonia, forget it, I will wait on someone else to help, I know what I want,....
<draken> its on Zionad_
<drgeb> Zionad cause at one point I did see this error
<Zionad_> mmhmm
<n15t0> Dr_willis:2.20.0 is the version from totem video player
<ikonia> Arrick: thats fine, you just appear to be making things harder than they need to be for no-reason, I'm just trying to figure out if there is a reason your doing it this way, which there doesn't appear to be
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  looks like it..  They are playing with the totem plugin.
<piedoggie> my question today is about live CDs.  I need to test speech recognition (NaturallySpeaking under wine) on my laptop.  Unfortunately, I cannot afford to disturb my laptop because it is where I work because that's where speech recognition currently runs.  Is there any way to run a live CD and store changes (i.e. installation of new programs, data files) in a file under NTFS or failing that, a...
<n15t0> yeah but i cant watch animes like bleach or sth.
<piedoggie> ...4 GB flash stick?
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  of course totem has to have the right codecs
<|rly|> where can I get the codecs?
<Dr_willis> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arrick> ikonia, I came here with a very specific question, not to be questioned. this is stupid.
<Dr_willis> Install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' for a start.
<Wespe> Thank you so much!!!
<soundray_> Arrick: try 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm' and log in.
<Slart> drgeb: weird.. I've never had any problems with compiz when using gutsy.. it was almost like a commercial.. "just works".. but after a while in here I understand that's not the same experience as everyone else
<chew> good evening, i'm looking for a console-audio-player that supports scrobbling/last.fm.. is there any?
<Arrick> thanks soundray_
<soundray_> Arrick: oops try 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start' and log in.
<ikonia> Arrick: thats fine, I was only trying to offer you experienced advice. I don't understand why your doing this with an over complicated methods, when the desktop version would make things much more straight forward
<_____jan> no idea for me?
<Later2> I have a question about CD burning of the OS and available software for it.
<Dr_willis> _____jan,  giving the user a home dir of /whatever/www seems very very .. odd....
<_____jan> umm what means odd?
<Dr_willis> _____jan,  since i think a user cant even log in if they dont own theyr own homedir.
<Zionad_> Later2 whats your question
<drgeb> Slart I think its because I did an upgrade from Feisty and I am not really wanting to start from fresh install to get all working again
<Dr_willis> _____jan,  the user has the wrong permissions for that dir for one thing.
<Arrick> soundray_, says x not found
<ikonia> Arrick: have you got X installed ?
<_____jan> hmm
<Dr_willis> ls -l /var/www/  - is owned by root.. so a user cant access it.
<buggeredfstab> Is there a support channel for MySQL?
<_____jan> so how can i change them
<ikonia> buggeredfstab: sure, #mysql
<buggeredfstab> thanks
<hkw> does S3 savage graphic adapter in my old notebook works with compiz?  thanks for your help.
<Dr_willis> _____jan,  no idea.. but i am thinking your 'way' is totally wrong.
<Later2> I need a software I can download to burn the OS CD (Ubuntu server edition) The one they suggested I am using and the CD is always corrupted(Maybe one with a lower Burning setting then x4?)
<mustafa_> Hello, i can not hear sound from my headset on ubuntu i checked devices ubuntu sees the device but i can not hear any voice
<ikonia> hkw: it won't
<Arrick> ikonia, only if it installs with the gnome-desktop-environment package
<soundray_> Arrick: then you haven't installed everything that's needed
<ikonia> hwkvery pooor
<_____jan> so can i create root ftp account
<ikonia> Arrick: that is a dependenciy so I suspect you've not installed gnome properly
<Dr_willis> _____jan,  i would guess you need to do somtning with the  proper groups to allow users to alter the www files.
<piedoggie> is there a better channel to ask questions about live CD and its features?
<soundray_> Arrick: install the package ubuntu-desktop
<hkw> ikonia , thank you
<_____jan> ok
<Arrick> which if it doesnt have the stuff it needs, then uhmm, it shouldnt be called a package
<Zemp_> Later2: use aciveISO
<ikonia> Arrick: it does
<CarlFK> I am looking for instructions on installing django on ubuntu-server.  mainly how to work with the apache config files.  I found http://blog.timc3.com/2006/07/26/django-with-apache2/ but am hoping for better
<n15t0> Dr_willis:now when i go to stage6 there is a big red cross in the middle of the video plugin
<Later2> Alright, is this problem a normal issue?
<ikonia> Arrick: again, take a look at the desktop cd, you'll find this ready to go out of the box
<heatmzzr> vlc and movieplayer wont play my dvd?
<Zionad_> Later2, it could be a multitude of problems, including the brand of your cds AND the speed, I would ALWAYS reccomend a lower speed setting while burning.
<Slart> piedoggie: I don't think so.. ask away
<_____jan> tnx
<_____jan> bye
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  guess you need to install some extra things/plugins then
<Zionad_> Later2: activeISO is a good program
<n15t0> Dr_willis:like waht,do you know any?
<Later2> Yeah, on the other cd burning they suggested the lowest burn speed is x4
<Zionad_> Exactly
<WorkingOnWise> soundray_: are u saying there is a way to allow an ap to activate the inhibit applet on start and deactivate it on close? And that update manager can do it, but not synaptic?
<Later2> CD would work great until Base installation where it lists corrupt files
<Arrick> ikonia, I would like to work with my current vm because its a royal pain to get ubuntu to display a proper graphic installer on MS virtual machines, and I HATE vmware
<daniel_> Hello, Im having a problem with amsn on Ubuntu. All text deplayed by the program is tiny. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<piedoggie> is it possible to "install" applications on top of a live CD (i.e. without burning a new one) if you have some sort of read/write media available like a flash stick
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  well a fast apt-get search for totem shows   totem-mozilla - Totem Mozilla plugin
<daniel_> .di
<daniel_> spla
<Arrick> but I digress, thanks anyways
<daniel_> yed*
<Zionad_> hmm, Yeah get activeiso and use the LOWEST speed you can
<mustafa_> Hello, i can not hear sound from my headset on ubuntu i checked devices ubuntu sees the device but i can not hear any voice
<Later2> Alright, thank you so much I'm on my 6th corrupt cd it gets annoying
<Later2> Hehe, thank you take care =).
<Zionad_> Yeah, i understand later2
<Zionad_> You to  bye!
<Zionad_> =[
<Zionad_> =]*
<desertc> mustafa_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<Stwange> I'm running Ubuntu and Windows on dual boot, and when I use it at uni, the internet connection has to be reset if i havent logged on for say 10 hours. In Windows, I can do ipconfig /release | ipconfig /renew which works, and I can then reboot into ubuntu and use the internet. However, if I try to reset the connection in ubuntu, either physically be unplugging the cable, or by the terminal (eth0 /down and eth0 up or sudo dhclient eth0), when it comes back
<Stwange>  on, it comes onto a uni portal telling me i need to register the network card. Any idea why resetting under linux is giving me issues? Rebooting every time is a pain in the arse
<soundray_> WorkingOnWise: that's what I thought I had observed. But when I just tried to reproduce that behaviour, it didn't work that way. It does work as a "band aid", though, like you suggest.
<Slart> piedoggie: you could get the install packages for the software you want and put it on, say a USB drive.. that would work
<Slart> piedoggie: you'll have to install them manually though.. but it would work
<piedoggie> what I'm trying to do is test someone releases without installing on my laptop
<piedoggie> speech recognition errors
<ikonia> Stwange: getting a different ip address ?
<|rly|> why can't I be head on skype and on windows yes?
<WorkingOnWise> soundray_: well, it is better than nothing, and I guess I can live with one more click  :)
<|rly|> *heard
<piedoggie> what I'm trying to do is test some wine releases without installing on my laptop
<n15t0> Dr_willis:but how can i install them?
<Zionad_> RLY; you need to do several things
<Templar> hi there ive download a nvidia driver for linux from their website and im not sure how to install it its a .run file anyone any ideas?
<Stwange> ikonia, yeah, it's a uni network and they just allocate as required
<ikonia> |rly|: what ?
<timewriter> anyone uses ubuntu with raid ?
<Slart> piedoggie: so you want to run a live cd and install some weird version of wine on it.. right?
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  with the package manager..  same as you install anything else.
<ikonia> timewriter: certainly
<Dr_willis> !info  totem-mozilla
<ubotu> totem-mozilla: Totem Mozilla plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 209 kB, installed size 272 kB
<timewriter> along with windows ?
<ikonia> Stwange: it's probably the new ip address that makes you re-auth
<ikonia> timewriter: no
<piedoggie> actually, it's not a weird version, only the most current version from the git sources.  We're trying to make speech recognition (NaturallySpeaking) work in wine
<Morgan555> Hi, I am new to nix in general and just added the Ubuntu Studio theme to Gutsy and am curious to what else I am missing out on, I know that there are multiple flavors of linux and I was just curious to check some others out, could some one name some of the other popular distros?
<timewriter> thats my issue
<ikonia> timewriter: sharing raid is not really possible
<|rly|> hey, I'd like to use skype
<timewriter> i thought that too ..
<ikonia> timewriter: unless it is a hardware raid card
<n15t0> Dr_willis:okay..i have 2.20.0
<|rly|> can such a simple thing be possible?
<Dr_willis> Morgan555,  with linux - it pays to stick with one and learn the linux fundamentals. not jump disrtos every other day.
<ikonia> !skype | |rly|
<ubotu> |rly|: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Zionad_> rly: first, right click on the speaker at the top right corner of your screen go to "Open volume control" then to go Edit -> prefrences,and check off microphone boost and capture,
<timewriter> Intel matrix storage raid controller
<CarlFK> piedoggie: it is worth trying.  good chance it will work.
<n15t0> Dr_willis:can i use something else for stage6 like vlc or something?
<Stwange> ikonia, the new IP works fine if I reboot from Windows into Ubuntu. You any idea how I can do it without Windows? I hate the few little reasons that make me keep it installed
<Morgan555> Dr_willis, agreed thats why I want to explore in my early stages before I get to set in my ways
<Dr_willis> Morgan555,  however the Live cd's of "DSL" and "Puppylinux" are worth grabbing.
<mustafa_> desertc: ty i switched to usb:)
<Zionad_> rly: then you need to select switches, and turn on the Microphone boost, and you should be heard on skype in linux!
<Zionad_> =]
<ikonia> Stwange: apologies, I'm not really following what your saying.
<piedoggie> the other option I was going to try is pick up a cheap USB hard drive and install on that.  I wasn't sure where I was going to put the boot record but I'll figure something out
<tupson> hi, i seem to have lost the functionality of my Touchpad, I had tapping disabled, now i've seem to have lost that option
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  im betting you dont have the package installed.. did you TOTEM is one package and totem-mozilla - is a different packagte
<heatmzzr> can anyone walk me through how to play a dvd? vlc and movieplayer dont seem to want to.
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla
<timewriter> heatmzzr vlc should play it
<ikonia> !dvd | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Aldoliel> Right back, can anyone tell me what lshw means when it lists my network interface as "disabled"?
<soundray_> Stwange: won't your university people tell you what you need to do?
<marco__> ciao
<tupson> i have even reinstalled my touchpad drivers and still cannot disable tapping
<ikonia> Aldoliel: the nic is disabled
<Slart> piedoggie: just checking here.. do you want to try with different version of wine? or do you want to try installing your software many times on the same version of wine?
 * differentreality Ti omixli einai afti pou exei !?!?!?!?!?
<n15t0> Dr_willis:its already the newest version the shell says
<Dr_willis> !info gsynaptic
<ubotu> Package gsynaptic does not exist in gutsy
<draken> i removed the task bar panel
<draken> how do i get it bback
<piedoggie> I would be trying different versions of wine and need to go back to ground zero on a regular basis to make sure we can build a proper instructions etc. etc.
<Slart> I don't think there is a gsynaptic.. there is a synaptic.. but that's the software used to install packages
<Dr_willis> n15t0,  restart the browser perhaps.. I got no other ideas.  It may be you need some codec files FOR totem. like the w32codecs
<Zionad_> rly: did you get it working?
<Stwange> sorry ikonia, allow me to rephrase. I need to renew the IP address every, say, 10 hours of inactivity. If I do it with windows and then reboot into Ubuntu, it's all hunky-dory, but if I try to do it with ubuntu, it *usually* takes me to the auth page afterwards, and so I end up rebooting to do it. I've tried: unplugging the cable, 'sudo ifconfig eth0 /down & /up', and 'sudo dhclient eth0'. The latter works sometimes, but only occasionally
<Dr_willis> Slart,  thers a simileray named tool for touchpad configuration. :)
<Dr_willis> Slart,  i can never spell it right.
<CarlFK> piedoggie: you might want to look at preseeded installs - here is how I do it : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Aldoliel> Does that mean disabled or the driver is just missing?
<draken> i removed the task bar panel
<draken> how do i get it bback
<Aldoliel> And how might i enable it?
<Dr_willis> !info gsynaptics
<ubotu> gsynaptics: configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 28 kB, installed size 320 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<timewriter> there is another problem
<ikonia> Stwange: what is the auth method used ?
<Slart> piedoggie: then a live cd would be the way to go.. just download the wine deb-package and put it on a usb stick .. just double click the deb to install it.. after a reboot it's all gone.. so you can start again
<Dr_willis> I think  gsynaptics  lets you disable tapping on the fly.
<timewriter> ubuntu doesnt seen my dvd-rom
<tupson> i will try that
<timewriter> its a sata dvd-rom and its not recognised by ubuntu in raid mode
<dug_> Stwange: you might need to register your mac address(es) with them
<ikonia> timewriter: how are you putting a dvd in raid mode ?
<j0hn__> hey
<Slart> Dr_willis: ahh.. yes.. thought you lost synaptic and wanted to reinstall it or something =)
<piedoggie> actually, I would probably need to build a baseline with compilers since the fresh raw sources aren't packaged so nicely.  :-)
<timewriter> its sata 0 on the raid controller
<timewriter> windows dont see it also
<ikonia> timewriter: raid controllers onboard will; be fake raid
<n15t0> ikonia:do you know why i cant watch online movies?
<timewriter> uhm
<ikonia> timewriter: put it as a normal sata controller in the bios
<j0hn__> please help me. i'm trying to mount an .img file (similar to a .iso file).
<Stwange> ikonia, I register my MAC address with my uni account. I'm only supposed to do it once, and I've only ever seen the page once under Windows. If the connection needs resetting, I get "Server not found" or whatever, I only get the auth page (register your MAC address) if I then reset the connection under Ubuntu (in Windows, it works fine, even if I then reboot into Linux). It's the same MAC address, same card
<timewriter> yes , i know , it works on ahci
<j0hn__> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ikonia> Stwange: thats very odd
<timewriter> but if i want to use raid , then i need an ide dvd-rom to install
<j0hn__> sigh.
<timewriter> windows or linux
<Slart> j0hn__: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/isofile /path/to/mountpoint
<timewriter> same problem
<ikonia> timewriter: yes you will do due to fae raid being a poor technology
<timewriter> hm
<timewriter> then ill ned a pci raid card ?
<Morgan555_> Anyone know where I could find a good tutorial/cheat sheet for the terminal of ubuntu specifically?
<ikonia> Stwange: I'd contact your uni admin and ask what he can see being offered
<ikonia> timewriter: a true hardware raid card, yes
<soundray_> Stwange: I think if you set the right options in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, it will automatically get a new address at the required interval.
<timewriter> never had one
<j0hn__> Slart, what's mountpoint mean? the destination it will mount to? does that have to be a dir that exists, or will it be created there when i do that?
<Zionad_> Morgan555: i have one if you want me to send it to you!
<ikonia> Morgan555_: the terminal is the same in every linux distro
<desertc> Morgan555_: Do a search for "bash tutorial"
<ikonia> Morgan555_: http://www.tldp.org has many basic guides
<Morgan555_> Zionad, that would be great
<Slart> j0hn__: the mountpoint is the folder where the cd will ... appear..
<n15t0> ikonia:do you know why i cant watch online movies?
<Morgan555_> ikonia, I have found some small differences like su vs sudo
<j0hn__> Slart, thank you. i'll give that a try :)
<Stwange> soundray_, I'm not 100% sure what the interval is, it's just trial and error, and it's only if the internet has been disconnected, for example leaving the computer off overnight.
<Slart> j0hn__: you're welcome
<ikonia> soundray_: it sounds like there is some sort of radia style auth thats causing the problem
<timewriter> found some on a webiste , they are like 50 E / piece
<timewriter> ?
<ikonia> n15t0: not a clue, I can watch fine
<timewriter> omg no
<n15t0> timewirter:do you know why i cant watch online videos like stage6?
<soundray_> ikonia: I thought maybe the problem is that Linux tries to reattach with the cached IP address (Stwange)
<n15t0> ikonia: well i have the newest version of totem mozilla
<timewriter> 300 E or more
<n15t0> ikonia: but there is a big red cross in the middle of the plugin window
#ubuntu 2008-12-01
<SanoSan> apt-get install audacious says there is no package.  What am I doing wrong?
<Tekno> try sudo apt-get update
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: lab_release does not work? it should on recent ubuntu installs.  anyway. with 8.4 and 8.10 installing the package should give you flash. so i guess you have 7.10 or older
<darknoise> D:
<zsquareplusc> SanoSan: you have universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<darknoise> ubuntnoobs everywhere!
<ardchoille> SanoSan: enable the universe repo and try again
<SanoSan> How do I enable those?
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc,  i have 7.10 cuz 8.10 wasnt working for me and 8.04 had problems with java for me
<Gracenotes> sigh... 2.6.24-22-generic has now left me permanently scarred -_-
<Draco4King> How can I setup a simple insecure (yeah, i know) FTP server with a regular Intrepid Ibex install?
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, and btw i cant download the flash from the site i just can dunno why
<erUSUL> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, will i have still the same problem if i install opera
<SanoSan> How do I enable those multiverse and universe repos?
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: i think support for that will run out soon..  and i think you need to manually install flash. you can use the file that was downloaded by the package
<Draco4King> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> Draco4King: no problem
<ardchoille> SanoSan: system > administration > software sources
<SanoSan> Thank you
<ardchoille> SanoSan: go to the Third PArty Software tab and check the ones you want
<Draco4King> also, does anyone know how to clear screwy package downloads from the apt-get install?
<ardchoille> SanoSan: Then you need to update your sources with: sudo apt-get update
<SanoSan> ardchoille:  Ahh, thank you ^_^
<nbeebo> ok back for another question
<Kingsy101> can someone in here tell me, is it possible to find a file containing a certain "text" using the GUI file navigator window?
<nbeebo> theres a group of pattern wallpapers for linux, where do i find them?
<nbeebo> want it in nautilus as background
<zsquareplusc> Draco4King: are you looking for sudo apt-get clean ?
<Gremlin> Kingsy101: Yes.
<Kingsy101> Gremlin - how?
<Schuenemann> hey, has anybody ever installed partedmagic to a usb drive?
<Draco4King> zsquareplusc: most likely, thanks
<gcbzero> hi all. what codec do i have to install in order to play WMA 9.2 lossless?
<Paddy_EIRE> !info community-themes | nbeebo
<ubottu> community-themes (source: community-themes): Community themes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10 (intrepid), package size 171 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<Gremlin> Kingsy101: explorer.exe
<jj_galvez> can anyone help me with compiz and screenlets, all my screenlets stopped working today.  If compiz is running screenlets don't show, if compiz is off screenlets show
<Kingsy101> what?
<Draco4King> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<RugB> help?  My installation of ubuntu won't boot, I'm on the livecd right now.
<Paddy_EIRE> jj_galvez, press f9 to toggle
<ZeZu> pure-ftpd is nice
<Draco4King> yeah, i'm gettin that one
<Paddy_EIRE> jj_galvez, for handiness install "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<jj_galvez> Paddy_EIRE: thats must be it they must all be on a widget layer!
<tater> is there something i can download to custom my desktop theme
<zsquareplusc> RugB: any error messages? where is it stopping?
<jordan_> what is the command to mount a usb drive?
<Paddy_EIRE> jj_galvez, yeah happens all the time
<jj_galvez> LEt me see if tuning that off fixes the problem
<RugB> well, it actually kinda boots, but into a bash prompt
<nbeebo> #awn
<nbeebo> ops
<ardchoille> !theme | tater
<ubottu> tater: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<akahige1> just upgraded Hardy to Intrepid and am having a Flash issue (imagine that).  this is weird, though... what I'm seeing is that there will be multiple instances of npviewer.bin running (in top).  anybody see that or know of a newer/better Flash tutorial?
<ZeZu> jordan_, it ought to mount by itself, ifnot you can try:  sudo mount -a   else you'll have to use sudo fdisk -l then mount /dev/sd** /mnt/usb_drive or however you'd like
<Kingsy101> does anyone know how I can find a file containing a certain "text" using the GUI in ubuntu? or does it have to be command line?
<jordan_> well im in a virtual os
<ZeZu> Kingsy101, not sure about gui, i'd imagine something exists,  even in command line its a pain in the a$$
<Ahmuck> is there a way to maxamize the window so that it's maxamized within the two bars.  all my windows are opening "maxamized" and are only half of the screen
<Kingsy101> arg...
<ZeZu> something along the lines of find . | grep search_string *
<zsquareplusc> Kingsy101: tracker search in the addons, if you have trackerd enabled
<Kingsy101> I really need to search a bunch of files for a line of code, there is no way I could go through by hand
<ZeZu> it can get a bit more complicated than that too, i was using cat and grepping that
<ZeZu> i'd definitely use find / grep
<Kingsy101> tracker search? is that downloadable through the addons?
<zsquareplusc> Kingsy101: no, int installed and enabled by default
<jj_galvez> Paddy_EIRE: that did it thanks
<Kingsy101> command line? or can be used in the GUI?
<Tronfi> hi all, do you know any program to load images directly from the web? i mean, run it with "program http://lala.com/lol.jpg".
<Tronfi> gimp can do it, but i look for something simpler
<zsquareplusc> Kingsy101: apps->addons
<ZeZu> $ find . | grep null *
<ZeZu> works great
<ZeZu> even tells you the file and line
<Paddy_EIRE> jj_galvez, sure
<ZeZu> could come up with a gui for it fairly easily but it wouldn't be worth writing really,  doesn't ubuntu have a built in search function ?
<n00b> yes ubuntu does, and it works very nice :D
<ZeZu> can it search for text strings inside of files ?
<n00b> not sure, let me check
<nbeebo> u can, so u know, dont know how tho
<nbeebo> oh sorry it wasnt standalone question
<Kingsy101> zsquareplusc - is it in the root?
<Schuenemann> ZeZu, cat file | grep string?
<dr_willis> err... grep string file        No cat needed. :P
<zsquareplusc> Kingsy101: ? its in the applications menu, addons
<ryxian> what the heck is "journaled quota" (I get this message as output from running quotacheck -avugm where the root fs is an ext3 fs), and how do I turn it on?
<zsquareplusc> Schuenemann: why not grep file string?
<Schuenemann> zsquareplusc, because I didn't know that
<zsquareplusc> Schuenemann: sorry, it is grep pattern file [file] anyway
<thecarlhall> what command will show me where a deb package is installed?
<n00b> deskbar one could add an extension to deskbar to get a gui way to search within files
<RugB> how can I get to ubuntu from a bash prompt at boot?
<neurobuntu> RugB, type startx
<zsquareplusc> thecarlhall: dpkg -L pkg -> shows files installed by package
<dr_willis> RugB,   You mean get to the 'desktop' ? the command is startx
<n00b> besides user privledges, what would prevent someone from being able to delete a file?
<neurobuntu> RugB but if X didn't start then that means that there is probably a problem with X
<Kingsy101> hmm how do you specify which directory you want it to look in?
<thecarlhall> zsquareplusc, thanks
<RugB> well, it tries to start, I get the ubuntu loading screen
<slayton> RugB, Do you get an error message
<RugB> no
<n00b> try hitting esc i think to show status so you may see if there are any errors
<mgrig76> Здравствуйте, еще раз. Ubuntu 8.10. Firefox 3.0.4 На сайте не могу смотреть видео. Что надо исправить-добавить-изменить для решения этого вопроса? Спасибо
<zsquareplusc> RugB: please stay on the channel (no PM).  if the X server does not start, check the log messages in /var/log/Xorg.log
<slayton> !russian > mgrig76,
<scoobymad555_> anyone know how the "/dev/video*" module is created? :)
<mgrig76>  !russian > mgrig76, - what is it))?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slayton> !ru | mgrig76
<ubottu> mgrig76: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<phuzion> In bash scripting, how do I set a variable to something from user input on the command line?  For example, I want to make a script that creates a new user, makes their home directory, appends my apache config, restarts apache, and executes an SQL query, but I don't want to have to go in and change the script every time.
<akahige1> anybody tried Adobe's x64 Flash player...?
<nbeebo> anyone know if ati driver works for intrepid?
<RugB> zsquareplusc:  well, I'm booting off of the livecd right now, because I don't know how to deal with the bash prompt on boot.
<nbeebo> an official driver in hardy
<zsquareplusc> phuzion: read
<n00b> nbebo - my ati ran fine compiz worked well also in intrepid
<nbeebo> n00b, ok thanks
<lololol> How can I disable wallpaper background rendering? I want compiz to draw my background, not gnome
<zsquareplusc> RugB: thats fine, you should be able to browse to that file with the livecd.
<Kingsy101> can someone explain how to get the tracker search tool working?
<RugB> zsquareplusc: which file?
<zsquareplusc> RugB: the harddisk should have an icon you can click on and then browse
<zsquareplusc> RugB: /media/disk/var/log/Xorg.log   instead of "disk" it may be something else
<nbeebo> anyone know a good last-fm player? if theres any better than rythmbox
<n00b> lololol - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482505 - but know that you wont have any desktop icons
<lololol> oh... :(
<Schuenemann> has anybody ever installed partedmagic to a usb drive?
<lololol> thanks though
<n00b> nbeebo - kstream is good - or get kstreamripper then you can play AND record radio
<nbeebo> n00b i rather use gtk apps but ill think about it :/ thanks
<mgrig76> Hello, once again. Ubuntu 8.10. Firefox 3.0.4 On a site I can not look video. What it is necessary to correct-add-change for the decision of this question? Thanks
<n00b> me too nbeebo, but its worked flawlessly so far for me :D
<crimsun> akahige1: yes, it works fine for me on intrepid and jaunty.
<nbeebo> mgrig76 i think u need the drivers, and flash if u dont got it
<nbeebo> n00b :D
<n00b> mgrig76 - flash-nofree plugin is needed to view flash video
<crimsun> scoobymad555_: for what particular _type_ of video* dev?
<nintendork32> whats the easiest way to make a daemon?
<crimsun> scoobymad555_: and do you mean the actual kernel modules or the device node(s)?
<nintendork32> is there a package to do it easily?
<RugB> zsquareplusc: now what do I do with that file?
<n00b> to make a daemon aka virtually mount an iso file?
<zsquareplusc> RugB: check it for errors
<pieces> could someone help me with the infinent loop that about ubuntu goes into about low graphics mode
<nbeebo> nintendork32 gmount-iso i think
<RugB> zsquareplusc: how do I do that??
<demon__> help i cant open synaptic
<demon__> 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nintendork32> im wanting to make a application daemon, like what servers run
<zsquareplusc> RugB: does a text editor open when you double click it?
<Kingsy101> has anyone in here used the GUI tracker search tool before? I don't see how you could get it workin.. there isnt any options to select where you want it to search..
<RugB> zsquareplusc: yes
<lololol> biabia] [DMC] [empire] [maurice] [PUPPETS]Gonzo [SkG] [Spooky] \Kira \slash ]RandoM[ ^garfield2^ __BSD__ __jeff_o _bugz_ _chaky__
<lololol> oops... sorry
<slayton> nintendork32, there is nothing special about a deamon its just an app without a gui
<\Kira> lololol: ?
<slayton> nintendork32, what do you want to app to do?
<lololol> \Kira: sorry for waking you up :P not my intention
<akahige1> crimsun: thanks for the feedback. I'm having problems with nsplugin wrapper (shocking, huh?) and thought I'd try the Flash alpha if it was stable.  have you heard anything about how many releases it's going to take to get to final?
<\Kira> lololol: well, I wasnt sleeping :P, but no problem
<crimsun> akahige1: there's no solid ETA on the final landing in Ubuntu 9.04
<demon__> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege how can i do it
<slayton> demon_, use sudo
<crimsun> akahige1: however, there will be some version of it in some Ubuntu repository
<pieces> can anyone help me with ubuntu only running in low graphics mode
<crimsun> akahige1: it's something we will discuss this coming week at UDS Jaunty
<RugB> zsquareplusc: yes, it is open in text editor
<lbs> Does anybody use classroom management tool iTALC?
<n00b> demon__ - add "sudo" before your command to get privledges
<nintendork32> slayton: have it always running
<slayton> nintendork32, then just run it...
<demon__> n00b, k thanks
<akahige1> crimsun: I was thinking more of Adobe's schedule, rather than Ubuntu's.  they're calling the player an alpha, but everyone seems to be really impressed by the stability and performance
<slayton> nintendork32, create a script that runs the program and put the script in /etc/init.d/
<nintendork32> slayton: when i close the terminal it closes
<slayton> nintendork32, or use screen to run the script
<nintendork32> slayton: if i end the script how do i re-run it?
<slayton> nintendork32, run screen, run the command, close the window and the program will still be running
<dr_willis> nintendork32,  spawn a app to the background with 'command &' then use the 'exit' command to close the terminal window in a nice way. NOT the clsoe button.
<crimsun> akahige1: again, there's no public ETA.
<Kingsy101> anyone know how to use the search tracker GUI tool?
<dr_willis> nintendork32,  no screen needed.. :) but screen is handy  also in cases like this.. depending on your exact needs
<nintendork32> ive trued that dr_willis
<akahige1> crimsun:  thanks for your help.  I'm gonna give this a whirl
<nintendork32> tried*
<dr_willis> nintendork32,  or the 'nohup' command is also handy
<slayton> nintendork32, have yo utried screen?
<nintendork32> i dont want screen
<nintendork32> i'll be running it on my server?
<slayton> nintendork32, have you tried running it with alt-f2?
<nintendork32> i'll be running it on my server
<dr_willis> nintendork32,  what ARE you runnign exactly?
<nintendork32> a irc bot
<dr_willis> try does it have a command line interface? or it totally   non-interactive from the CLI once it runs?
<slayton> nintendork32, create a script that invokes your program run the script on boot
<duffyd> hi anyone here can help me to resolve an issue I'm having with my ATi Radeon HD3400 and the fglrx driver
<nintendork32> ok
<duffyd> the whole computer freezes whenever I'm using something over the vpn and a load of data get passed across the line, ala using rdesktop, etc
<nbeebo> anyone know any sound program to dock in system tray? like i m$ lol
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how to use the tracker search tool through its GUI?
<duffyd> when I say freeze, I mean _completely_ freezes
<RugB> zsquareplusc:  are you there?
<nbeebo> kingsy101 i think beagle works good
<nbeebo> kingsy101 or maybe its got a seperate tracking log
<Epsylon3> duffyd: ATI card could be too hot....
<duffyd> Epsylon3: wish it was that simple but it doesn't happen until I'm on a vpn
<duffyd> Epsylon3: and then it'll freeze on command ;)
<Epsylon3> oh yea ok
<ardchoille> http://ubuntuforums.org is down?
<Kingsy101> beagle?
<mohammed> does any1 belive that ubuntu will in time get more freindly with games?
<Kingsy101> nbeebo - whats the best tool for looking through a folder or multiple folders of files for a files that contain say "TEXT"
<captain_> this may seem like a dumb question, but hat kind of theme would I use off of gnomelook.org? I don't have beryl and have compiz
<dr_willis> chea,  its more of a question of 'when will game makers get more friendly with linux' -  there ARE many native linux games...
<chea> dr_willis good point
<RugB> dr_willis: can you send me a link to some?
<applegainer> Connection reset by peer, is it the matter of irc port???
<chea> dr_willis im into a game called silkroad, getting onto the site was hard enougg (had to use firefox add-aong switching agent)
<Mal3ko> why soon as i launch a program, my free ram decrease to 200MB? in TOP, i see the program only takes 3.3% of mem usage
<applegainer> can you tell me the irc port
<demon__> zsquareplusc, can you help with manual installing of the flash can you tell me where to extract it?
<applegainer> ??
<applegainer> 7000?
<applegainer> 6665?
<chea> dr_willis currently installing silkroad with a program called Wine
<FloodBot3> applegainer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<applegainer> or 6666
<russ_> how do I configure the gnome-sound properties?
<aaron_> hi I have a question...in a silly attempt to make linux look like a mac for a day...I moved my close.minimaze and maximaze buttons over on the left side of all my windows....does anyone know how  I can change it back to normal?
<tater> how can i get the 3d box
<__BSD__> SRO is good chea , does it work in Wine?
<nbeebo> kingsy101 u mean any file or a strip of text within the file?
<applegainer> any one know the irc port???
<applegainer> 6667or 7000
<dr_willis> aaron_,  that  make-linux-look-like-a-mac guide i saw.. tells ya how to undo that.. You edit some setting with the gconf editro tool
<Flannel> applegainer: use 8001
<applegainer> ??
<sizzam> 6667
<LjL> applegainer: the standard one is 6667
<aaron_> got a link to it?
<tater> does anyone know how i can get the 3d desktop
<Kingsy101> nbeebo - yea, any text within the searched files that matches say "text" the filename would be returned
<nbeebo> captain_ download emerald to use with compiz.. if u want, or u can download gtk themes
<applegainer> is "Connection reset by peer " because of irc port
<applegainer> ???
<dr_willis> aaron_,  http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac      --->   To restore the original layout, just replace the string by 'menu:minimize,maximize,close'.
<LjL> applegainer: that's impossible to say without any context.
<LjL> applegainer: (but, no)
<pieces> can anyone help me with ubuntu running in low graphics mode?
<nbeebo> kingsy101 im not sure ive done it once... ill try looking in find manual
<aaron_> thank you ^^
<LjL> applegainer: please, ask questions in a manner that it's clear *what* you're asking about...
<Kingsy101> nbeebo - thanks
<LjL> applegainer: "Connection reset by peer" is a message that may show up for a number of reasons.
<applegainer> one of the reason is irc port>??
<chea> _BSD_: currently testing i will let u know
<dr_willis> applegainer,  if you have a lot of lag, or other connection issues.. you get 'dissconected' from the irc server basically.. port is not an issue
<nbeebo> kingsy101 i cant find it in finds manual... so cant help u with that..
<__BSD__> ok
<Kingsy101> hmm damn
<Kingsy101> ok.. thanks anyways
<RugB> zsquareplusc:  did you leave me hanging?
<ardchoille> aaron_: Let me know if you need help with that
<pieces> when I turn on ubuntu it says it in low graphics mode, and asks how I would like to configure it.  I choose the settings that I want and then restart it when it askes me to, but then it goes right back to asking me about the settings of low graphics mode.  What do I do to get around this?
<applegainer> :)
<__BSD__> pieces: ubuntu 8.04 is the solution :)
<applegainer> 1323people in this room
<applegainer> so many
<tpw_rules> grr this might not be this channels topic but can kdevelop come with the necessary stuff such as compilers!?
<ardchoille> tpw_rules: That's probably best asked in #kubuntu
<chea> who was asking me about SRO?
<applegainer> we can chat with chazilla, xchat, or pidgin
<__BSD__> me
<glusce> hi maybe someone remember me before twp days I was here I downloaded and install ubuntu 8.10 and i steel have problems instaling ns-2 all in one
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu.  But ubiquity keeps crashing on the grub installaton.  I tried grub-install /dev/sda, and it didn't work, so I added --root-directory=/target and now I get a grub prompt at boot.  Any ideas?
<chea> _BSD_ well i got on however i forget that in order for it to work u need a Nvidia card. 7 and 8 series cards work nicely.
<__BSD__> hmmm i got a nvidia 5500
<chea> _BDS_: Most ATI and Intel Integrated Graphics or anything that isn't Nvidia will most likely have a problem. Thus resulting in you not being able to view the graphics correctly regardless of weather you have the latest drivers install or now.
<chea> in ur case it would work
<__BSD__> ok thanks chea :)
<chea> If u are interested : http://www.silkroadforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=94083&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
<chea> great tut
<chea> i mean i got it almost just need a abtter graphics card
<chea> Does any1 know how to tell what kind of graphic card your computer has?
<thecarlhall> chea, lspci
<captain_> chea, google to model number of the computer
<chea> thecarlhall: is that a l? infrsont of spci
<ardchoille> yes
<chea> o hey ardchoille its me unbuntoo lover
<ardchoille> oh, hi :)
<chea> ard: i finally got ubuntu to work lol
<thecarlhall> chea, it's like ls (list) but it lists the pci devices
<ardchoille> chea: good job :)
<zsquareplusc> RugB: yes, sorry. are there lines starting with (EE)?
<RugB> just a sec
<thecarlhall> chea, you'll have to read through the list for something that resembles a known video device
<__BSD__> i think dmesg | grep pci   would also work
<Num83rGuy> I have a korrent problem. I am receiving a "The process for the http://xxxx.xxxx.com protocol died unexpectedly." error.
<chea> thecarhall: u mean put this in terminal rite?
<thecarlhall> chea, yes
<Dillizar> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<RugB> zsquareplusc: only one, at the very bottom saying no primary display device detected
<jimcooncat> chea, you might see something that starts with " VGA compatible controller:" in that lspci listing
<chea> thecarlhall: what wud i put in terminal, i tried putting in what u said but it said cannot find it
<chea> nvm
<__BSD__> chea did you try 'dmesg | grep pci'?
<ardchoille> chea: lspci | grep -i vga
<RugB> zsquareplusc: how do I select one of my video cards?
<zsquareplusc> RugB: hm... i dont have a good  idea.. what card do you have? (the command "lspci" in a terminal tells you if oyu dont remember)
<glusce> help people !!! when i go ./configure error checking Tcl http.tcl library... configure: error: Couldn't find http.tcl in  	 /http 	/http2.4 	/http2.3 	/http2.1 	/http2.0 	/http1.0
<chea>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<chea> im guessing this is it
<ardchoille> looks like an intel shipset
<nbeebo> anyone know where i can find pattern wallpapers? for nautilus and desktop
<slayton> glusce, what are you trying to build?
<ardchoille> *chipset
<RugB> zsquareplusc: I have 2x Geforce 7600 GTs
<ASrock> im using Ubuntu 8.10 and i want to rip dvd's to my computer in the .avi format...what program should i use to do this?
<chea> ah crap now i gotta go buty nvida
<slayton> ASrock, have you tried handbrake
<ardchoille> ASrock: avidemux does that
<glusce> tclcl-1.19 after that to install ns-2.33
<zsquareplusc> glusce: sound like you need to install some tcl extensions
<jamie> what's the apt* command for getting a changelog?
<glusce> where to find the exrension
<ardchoille> jamie: apt-cache show appname
<RugB> zsquareplusc:  nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]
<zsquareplusc> RugB: i only know of a complex way to check.. if someone else in the channel knows... jump in...  i think we need to check if you have is the package nvidia-glx-177 installed
<kapipi> If I want to install a MTA with local delivery and piping to scripts, with as little as possible configuration needed, and no dns record, what should I then choose?
<ardchoille> jamie: oops, sorry, I was wrong :(
<chea> can anyone give me a link to where their are cheap nvidia graphic cards?
<chea> im trying to look but i cant find anything which has prices
<jamie> right, ardchoille, was just verifying that. it's not quite what i needed
<nbeebo> chea price checking sites maybe
<adferreira> ????????????/
<ardchoille> jamie: yeah, realized that too late
<__BSD__> ebay maybe
<RugB> zsquareplusc: I do have that installed
<adferreira> pt br ?//////
<the_wise1> i have a question about compiz fusion..
<the_wise1> can anybpdy help me
<zsquareplusc> RugB: but you are on the cd now. is that also installed on the haddisk?
<adferreira> sou do brasil
<zsquareplusc> !br | adferreira
<ubottu> adferreira: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ardchoille> the_wise1: #compiz-fusion is great for that
<adferreira> yes
<RugB> zsquareplusc: yes, I installed it yesterday.
<riddlebox> is there a step by step guide to installing ubuntu with lvm?
<the_wise1> ardchoille:yeah..since i updated my compiz fusion does not work ryt anymore
<jimcooncat> glusce: looks like others are compiling tclcl
<jimcooncat> glusce: http://lycog.wordpress.com/2008/06/04/install-ns-226-on-ubuntu/
<tim1> Dose any one know if ubuntu would ever have some thing like restore or even better timemachine in mac osx ?
<zsquareplusc> RugB: looks like i have a 7600 GS, it worked without problems. maybe the dual card setup is somehow disturbing. it interesting that the live cd works.  there is an nvidia-settings application, maybe that can help
<nemoego> I'm trying to setup a diskless client following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto , but the client gets to "Mounting Local Filesystems..." and stops, any ideas?
<jimcooncat> tim1: not by default, so if you haven't set up a backup and lost something, you'll have to use other methods to find it
<RugB> zsquareplusc: and it runs in Ubuntu?
<tim1> not lost just hate reinstalling when things go major wrong.
<VistaUser> whats difference between konsol and teminal?
<tim1> loose every setting
<rhineheart_m> hello..how to list users that could login in console?
<wartalker> rhineheart_m: who
<zsquareplusc> RugB: yes. the package is named nvidia-settings as the binary as well. but it is a gui app :/
<Flannel> VistaUser: konsole is a KDE program, that runs a terminal inside of a window.  Terminal is likely gnome-terminal, which is Gnomes version of the same.
<jimcooncat> tim1, many of us keep /home on a separate partition, and make backups of /etc
<rhineheart_m> I tried that one but the username didn't show up. Only root and tty1 here wartalker
<zsquareplusc> RugB: nvidia-xconfig seems to be command line
<jimcooncat> tim1: as well as our /home
<VistaUser> ok ty
<greghere> how do i repair Ubuntu 8.04 hardy?
<ASrock> ardchoille: i downloaded avidemux...how do i rip the disk to my computer?
<tim1> jimcooncat timemachine is some thing to shoot for
<wiseman> Hey, I have an ubuntu question.  How do I set VLC to be the default program to open all music and videos?
<thormlap> Hi guys. Damn i love ubuntu. My laptop ran like hell on both XP and vista after having it for 2 yrs, even the usb ports wouldn't work.. now everything runs great. Thanks!
<jimcooncat> tim1 I've heard good things, but no macs around here...
<wiseman> thormlap: I concur.  Ubuntu rocks.
<dnyy> thormlap: hah, it is nice, huh? :)
<thormlap> indeed
<tim1> yeh i would love to fund the development
<cfedde> is there a channel or place to chat about erp, mrp and other business systems on ubuntu?
<wiseman> But in all seriousness, how do I change default programs in ubuntu?
<spartan1> hello all. Quick question. If I have an old AMD Athlon 64bit. is it better to run 64 bit to speed the computer up or is there no noticeable difference?
<Dillizar> does anybody know how to install flash on opera
<wiseman> spartan1: I tried using the 64 bit because I have a turion 64.  It seemed much less stable.
<tim1> spartan1 its noticable but not for long
<thormlap> default as in the programs that is pre-installed /w ubuntu by default wiseman?
<nemoego> rhineheart_m: who will show the users that are currently logged in, to see which users could log in, look at /etc/passwd , the last field is the shell for the user, /bin/false will not allow console login, as far as I know
<truthslave> ok..... i run ubuntu and i added kubuntu.......how do i get k off from my U desktop?
<zsquareplusc> wiseman: properties on one of the files you want to change -> open with tab. i dont know how to do it for many types at once
<jimcooncat> tim1, there are many methods on Ubuntu to accomplish backups, some are quite nice, but maybe not as slick
<Flannel> !puregnome | truthslave
<ubottu> truthslave: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<spartan1> this is an old box and I'm thinking it might be better to run 64 bit for the performance boost
<truthslave> thanks ub
<wiseman> zsquareplusc: let me try that
<histo> spartan1, an old box with a 64bit processor?
<anonident> anyone do automated systems development?
<spartan1> yea
<tim1> jimcooncat: I know backupps is very nice. I was thinking some thing stander to ubuntu
<spartan1> about 700mb ram
<greghere> How do I repair broken Ubuntu 8.04?
<jimcooncat> anonident: cron and monit don't count, right?
<wiseman> zsquareplusc: I don't see that options
<histo> spartan1, What type of cpu does it have?
<cicciux> greghere, what's wrong?
<anonident> install 8.10
<histo> greghere, whats broken
<spartan1> amd athlon
<elec> any idea how to solve this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997642
<anonident> nah, looking for something a bit more extensive
<wiseman> zsquareplusc: never mind, hang on
<tim1> spartan1: Mare ram would be more noticeable
<zsquareplusc> wiseman: sorry i dont have an english setup. but it is there
<histo> spartan1, I meant speed etc... not manufacturer I could have had a 50% chance on that.
<histo> spartan1, and as others have suggested more ram would be more noticable then running 64bit vs. 32bit.
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<spartan1> 1.3
<histo> spartan1, doyou ever see your cpu maxed out?
<anonident> essentially cluster deployment.. web servers/db systems but highly automated
<wiseman> zsquareplusc: I found it.  thanks.
<spartan1> on htop
<spartan1> yea
<greghere> Histo, Did some updates Friday, now on bootup, nothing! After entering Login details boots to grey screen.
<anonident> with easy integration and updating
<spartan1> for a few seconds
<histo> spartan1, also keep in mind 64bit will use twice as much ram. It keeps more stuff in cache
<RaceDrv709> I have a few themes that need GTK 2.0. How do I install that engine?
<AzizLight> is there a way to prevent compiz form using special effects on a specic app?
<jimcooncat> tim1: I use bazaar here at home, at work I think I'm using Simple Backup
<histo> greghere, can you hit escape on the grub menu and boot an older kernel?
<spartan1> To keep it lively I should install kubuntu?
<tim1> bazaar never heard about it
<RaceDrv709> I am running 8.10 if it helps
<histo> greghere, also what type of video card are you using and drivers?
<spartan1> did not know 64bit needed more ram
<histo> RaceDrv709, its already installed
<bobbob1016> Can someone help me diagnose why Ubiquity keeps crashing?
<anonident> looking to build out my own custom installation. just getting started though so I'm looking for someone thats familiar with the area
<cicciux> greghere, sounds like X is screwed
<greghere> Yes tried every entry in descending order inc recovery options as well, nothing!
<jimcooncat> tim1: it stores versions of files I'm working on.
<RaceDrv709> on Intrepid?
<histo> RaceDrv709, go to system > Preferences > Appearence and just drag the .tar.gz theme you downloaded in to the window.
<tim1> spartan1:  get 4 gig of ram then run 64 bit
<rhineheart_m> how to change username in console?
<histo> spartan1, doesn't need more it uses more. It will suck up more of your availible ram which isyour bottle neck right now not the cpu.
<zsquareplusc> rhineheart_m: as run as other user?
<wiseman> Does 8.10 help with the problems in flash?
<spartan1> I thought you could not go past the manufactures ram specs?
<supersam> Can anyone help me figure out why my 64 bit installation of Ibex (or any version of ubuntu) doesn't work?
<rhineheart_m> example.. I have gregg username and I want to change it to happy
<truthslave> hey ub
<histo> wiseman, same flash that you can instlale in 8.04 so I don't see how tha tis.
<spartan1> does that only mean when you are runnning windows?
<rhineheart_m> zsquareplusc, once logged..what to do next?
<truthslave>  thats not right
<nbeebo> azizlight, yeah there is, i dont know if u need to ignore it from all different plugins or not, but u can
<tim1> spartan1: yes
<jimcooncat> tim1: another one I use at work for all are doc files is rsnapshot; it will give you daily and hourly backups. I've got ten backups and using about 1.5 the space of the originals
<wiseman> histo: that's what I figured
<RaceDrv709> I don't have the right GTK engine
<truthslave>  i have both os two partitions
<greghere> Funny thing is that I have the desktop effects and they still work but everything is grey!
<spartan1> oh
<greghere> cicciux, I have ATI video.
<spartan1> shit, thank you very much
<AzizLight> nbeebo: I cant do taht form the compiz settings manager>?
<histo> spartan1, read this it will explain everything http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765428
<cicciux> greghere, you should check the logs..
<wiseman> Just I've got a turion 64 2.2ghz with 3gb RAM and Flash runs like crap
<spartan1> I learn many things everyday
<greghere> Trouble is I cant see the logs, did I mention that everything is Grey!
<nbeebo> azizlight, u can
<histo> wiseman, How did you install flash?
<zsquareplusc> rhineheart_m: sudo -u user    can change the user you're running as, if that what is you're looking for
<ASrock> i have avidemux how do i use it to rip dvd's to my computer in the .avi format
<CMD_L1N3> how do you mount a pcmcia card ?
<wiseman> histo:  Firefox just kind of did it.
<greghere> histo, I have no cursor, no desktop, but rotating cube rotates but all grey.
<AzizLight> nbeebo: any clue where in ccsm I can do taht please? ;)
<nbeebo> yeah flash runs for me but it makes firefox crash so fucking often, or be RLY slow
<histo> greghere, How do you know desktop effects are working if everythign is grey?  You still have windows panel bars etc...?
<nbeebo> azizlight, i can check quickly...
<histo> greghere, Do you have another user on the system?
<Alien_Freak> is there a JDK management tool of some sort?  I have gcj installed, and that's the last JDK i want to use.  I'm pretty sure i have sun's JDK installed, but is there anyway to list all jdk installed and let me choose the one I want to use?
<histo> wiseman, ahh.  Thats odd You can try installling the newest version from adobe and see if that cures your problems.
<greghere> histo, no I have nothing, but whilest fiddling, I pushed the mouse wheel and the descktop cube rotated
<histo> Alien_Freak, dpkg -l | grep java
<wiseman> histo: I'll try that
<greghere> histo, no other user.
<zsquareplusc> Alien_Freak: update-alternatives --list java
<wiseman> but usually firefox keeps everything pretty well updated on its own
<zsquareplusc> Alien_Freak: and with --config you can select the version you want (run with sudo)
<tim1> intrepid is amazing just cant be asked to configure every thing :(
<histo> greghere, okay hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a text terminal and log in.  Then try mv .gconf .gconf.old      Then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nbeebo> azizlight, i cant seem to find a global option for all compiz plugins, but maybe under the windows management tab
<pluma> I'm trying to update from 7.04 to 7.10 and I get a 404 on http://ubuntu.ynet.sk/pool/... =(
<histo> greghere, that will move all of your startup settings etc... to antoerh folder.  So you can see if its an issue with something you set. Then restart X
<nbeebo> azizlight atleast i know u can, well now that i think about it maybe in window rules or something..
<greghere> histo, ok logged in on terminal :)
<histo> wiseman, you can check which version you have by navigating to about:plugins  in your browser
<Flannel> pluma: 7.04 has reached EOL, and you may find the mirrors are going offline.  Try http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Flannel> pluma: (the third party repos go offline first, a.u.c will go offline within the next few months)
<histo> pluma, that is a third party repo looks like.
<cheesebender> can anyone tell me how to set my system time to utc?
<AzizLight> nbeebo: I checked windows rules but nothing under there to completely exclude a single app
<histo> pluma, that wouldnt' be officially supported here.  You can System > Administration > Software Sources and remove the third party repo and try to update.
<wiseman> histo:  Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<wiseman> is that the latest?
<spartan2276> need some serious help, How can I list all desktop users, I miss typed the main login users name
<histo> wiseman, i'm running 10.0
<pluma> histo: it 404s on the kernel, I think.
<zsquareplusc> cheesebender: the internal clock should already be UTC. what application do you want to change? gnome?
<histo> pluma, that 404 is for .ynet.sk which is not an official repo.
<nbeebo> azizlight, hmmm... i know u can do it atleast
<spartan2276> I tried users but this only shows me root
<cheesebender> my irc client and my browser
<wiseman> histo: lemme check that out
<histo> pluma, I would remov the repo the sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<macjason0607> guys .. i want to mount my ntfs partition on boot .. i have something in fstab but it isn't mounting automatic .. any ideas ?
<histo> pluma, or upgrade at the end.
<AzizLight> nbeebo: yeah that a start :P at least I won't search more for nothing :P
<spartan2276> anyone?
<histo> !ntfs > macjason0607
<ubottu> macjason0607, please see my private message
<pluma> histo: Oh, right. I noticed it was set to a different server. So the main server should work?
<nbeebo> azizlight :D no problem
<cfedde> spartan2276: from a command line cat /etc/passwd. it'll show you all of the users, system and desktop too.
<histo> pluma, yep
<histo> greghere, any luck?
<pluma> Thanks. I'll try that then.
<macjason0607> histo, .. thanks i will read it .. i already did something in my fstab .. will it mess it up ?
<rhineheart_m> zsquareplusc, I tried it but it won't work: sudo -u gregg
<zsquareplusc> cheesebender: the TZ variable controls the displayed timezone. so  "TZ= date"  shows UTC for example
<rogan> how do I upgrade the latest version of Amarok 2.0? I thought it would automaticly do it through the repos.. I have 8.10
<histo> macjason0607, you can just remove what you've already done not really a big deal. As long as you leave the other stuff alone like the mounting of / /swap and /home if you have one.
<macjason0607> ok
<cheesebender> zsquareplusc, where would i set that?
<histo> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2396 kB, installed size 7040 kB
<Alien_Freak> thanks all, that worked
<Gremlin> rogan: man apt-get RT*M
<dcr> 有会 中文的吗 ？
<histo> rogan, looks like version 2 is in the repos
<MTecknology> So... how can I get into somebodies computer remotely. They're sitting at the Windows system and I'm in Ubuntu
<cheesebender> dcr | !cn
<lain> Hi, i've a problem. I have 3 partitions, /dev/sda1 (swap) /dev/sda2 fedora partition and /dev/sda3 ubuntu intrepid partition. Fedora overwrite grub so i added the lines at /boot/grub/menu.lst from ubuntu to the fedora grub menu.lst (so i can boot my ubuntu partition) but didnt work. I tryed also to mount /dev/sda3 to /mnt at fedora and then chroot to the partition but couldnt did that too, it brings me an error chroot: cannot run command `/bin/
<lain> bash': Exec format error
<dcr> 不懂
<Flannel> !rtfm | Gremlin
<ubottu> Gremlin: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<histo> MTecknology, then need to enable remote assistance and you just use remote desktop viewer
<lain> i dont have a livecd to rescue my ubuntu, how can i fix this ?
<MTecknology> histo: thanks
<cheesebender> !cn | dcr
<ubottu> dcr: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jimcooncat> MTecknology: what windows version are they using?
<dcr> 谢谢
<alex9708> NewB here =) Strange problem on Lenovo T60 laptop running xubuntu. Cursor jumps to a different location while typing (happens a lot with firefox). Some suggestions on www suggested I adjust mouse movement, no luck so far. I like it execept this prob is making me go crazy.
<histo> MTecknology, actually terminal server client or rdekstop will work.
<nbeebo> !!se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<spartan2276> cfedde: Thank you sir that did the trick
<CMD_L1N3> how do you mount a pcmcia card ?
<bullgard4> cheesebender: Normalle Ubuntu calculates internally in GMT. --  Right-click on your date applet in the panel > Adjust Date & Time > Unlock > Time Zone > Europe/Lonodn
<histo> MTecknology, the other option is they can install some sort of vnc server.  But if they hit start and go to help then click on remote asisstance it will walk them trhough sending an invite etc..
<bullgard4> cheesebender: Normally Ubuntu calculates internally in GMT. --  Right-click on your date applet in the panel > Adjust Date & Time > Unlock > Time Zone > Europe/London
<anonident> how do I get the specs on the ram I have in my machine?
<lec> anyone know how to fix this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997642
<anonident> I've got sysinfo but it just shows the amount of memory
<owen1> what's the diffence between vbox from the repositories and the one from vbox website?
<CMD_L1N3> anonident: check out /proc
<MTecknology> histo: how do they request help from my system?
<cfedde> spartan1: one of the cool things about unix/linux/ubuntu is that nearly everything has a plain text config file of some kind.
<cheesebender> zsquareplusc, i just dont want anyone knowing what my timezone is
<anonident> I think ubuntu could really use a better hardware information screen/interface
<nbeebo> i think ubuntu should work that flash thing out
<alex9708> any ideas guys ?
<zsquareplusc> cheesebender: when starting programms on the command line prefix with TZ=  not sure in which file you can set it for your user and all apps
<histo> MTecknology, they have the option of sending an email invite but youjust need their ip to connect to them with rdesktop
<histo> MTecknology, they can also right click on my computer and enable remote assistance and you can install rdesktop and connect to them.
<cheesebender> TZ= what, zsquareplusc ?
<zsquareplusc> cheesebender: try that once on a terminal "TZ= date" and then hust "date"
<MTecknology> histo: trying to connect said connection to ip:5900 was closed
<histo> MTecknology, you have to use rdesktop
<cheesebender> zsquareplusc, i dont want to screw up my computer
<Anza> Why I don't have the options "attach file" or "photo" as users on Windows have to attach files in an email? I need to be able to attach a it as a photo to be able to send it to a cellphone. Anyone could help me with this?
<cheesebender> sorry
<histo> MTecknology, applications > INternet > terminal server client
<zsquareplusc> Anza: what mail application
<spartan1> I know and has helped the more comfortable I get with configuring them
<ChrisDavaz> Has anyone been able to find a work around for the non-working volume buttons on Lenovo SL500s (they use Ideapad firmware)?
<Anza> zsquareplusc, from the hotmail site
<cheesebender> zsquareplusc, do you know what you're talking about ?
<cheesebender> lol
<MTecknology> histo: does it have a webv front end?? I'm not getting it
<zsquareplusc> Anza: so web mail? i dont knwo if we can help :/
<supersam> Could somebody help me figure out why 64-bit version of Ibex starts unexpectedly during installation. I find that it has the same problem with any 64 bit version of almost any linux os. I've tried acpi=off to no avail. Any Ideas what to do next?
<zsquareplusc> cheesebender: there are environment variables that contol program behavior for example LANG sets the language and TZ the timezone. so you have to set the envirionmet variable TZ to empty and the app you run will display UTC
<Anza> zsquareplusc, I use thunderbird. But the thing is, users on Windows have those options and on Ubuntu it only lets you attach the file. You know what I mean?
<supersam> Could somebody help me figure out why 64-bit version of Ibex restarts unexpectedly during installation. I find that it has the same problem with any 64 bit version of almost any linux distro. I've tried acpi=off to no avail. Any Ideas what to do next?
<nemoego> When booting with NFS root, the system hangs at "Mounting Local Filesystems...".  Is this a problem with the NFS root or someting in init?
<histo> MTecknology, On your ubntu computer opne the terminal server client.  On his computer he has to enable remot econnections udner system properties in control panel
<cheesebender> aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<spartan1> cfedde, I'm working on getting my apache and tomcat to play nice with each other. I have been able to do much more with ubuntu than with windows. and many in the community have helped.Not the same with win
<cheesebender> zsquateplusc is that better than GMT ?
<Steven_M> hi all
<MTecknology> histo: I got that part
<wiseman> To understand linux is not the purpose or man, supersam.
<MTecknology> histo: I'm trying to connect now
<Anza> zsquareplusc, a friend who was on windows tells me to attach files he has two options: attach as a file or as a photo. Instead that, on Ubuntu, I have only one option. Attach as a file
<zsquareplusc> Anza: ok, in thunderbird. i have an attach file button when editing a mail.
<cheesebender> zsquareplusc, is that better than GMT?
<zsquareplusc> Anza: yep
<macjason0607> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/78519/ < -- can i mount my blackberry i just plugged in ?
<Flannel> Anza: Attaching is attaching, there's no difference
<Schuenemann> has anybody ever installed partedmagic to a usb drive?
<zsquareplusc> cheesebender: dont know if GMT also display what you want, it wont matter
<MTecknology> histo:  ERROR: 216.x.x.x: unable to connect
<histo> MTecknology, is he behind a router?
<Anza> Flannel, but to send pics to a cell phone it has to be attached as a photo
<MTecknology> histo: no
<cheesebender> well will GMT display my REAL time zone, zsquareplusc ?
<greghere> histo, cant make anything work, cant find .mv
<Flannel> Anza: "attached as a photo" is no different than a regular attachment
<Anza> Flannel, if I attach it as any other file as is the only option hotmail on ubuntu would give me, it would fail
<zsquareplusc> cheesebender: GMT is just an other name for UTC
<cheesebender> so this is all pointless?
<Flannel> Anza: Are you trying to include a photo in an HTML email perhaps?  "Attaching as a photo" doesn't make sense.
<Anza> Flannel, if you have a hotmail account check what options it gives you on the attach button, on Ubuntu, and then check out on Windows
<zsquareplusc> cheesebender: huh? you want that apps display UTC, so set TZ=UTC and they will
<Schuenemann> Anza, it might be as he said. An HTML with an image
<histo> greghere, not .mv mv so its "mv .gconf .gconf.bak
<histo> greghere, no quotes
<ChrisDavaz> Is there a package that installed Sun's Java?
<Anza> Flannel, I am trying to send a photo to a cellphone
<ChrisDavaz> I can't seem to find anything about 'Java' in the repository, is that right?
 * ChrisDavaz is running 8.10
<Schuenemann> ChrisDavaz, try JRE
<geirha> ChrisDavaz: sun-java6-jre
<Steven_M> what's the best way of finding out whether you have DMA for harddrive switched on?
<histo> chris4585, apt-cache search java
<[Sarai]> I am trying to install ubuntu to dual boot, and when I try to partion the disk in the installer it keeps saying "an error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices, the resize operation has been aborted." What should I do?
<greghere> trouble is I cant see what im typing or the output?
<zsquareplusc> cheesebender: bu why hide timezone as its so easy to get an IP to country mapping ;-)
<ChrisDavaz> I also can't find jre... maybe something is wrong with my repo?
<Anza> Flannel n Schuenemann: maybe if I send it from T-bird only as HTML?
<histo> chris4585, are you running 64bit?
<histo> chris4585, and are you looking for the browser plugin
<greghere> histo, trouble is I cant see what im typing or the output, as the word are below the screen?
<Flannel> Anza: I just asked someone to check in windows, and hotmail doesn't have an "attach as" just "attach" and then a file dialog.
<mrpocketz> There's no one in Ebuntu-eeepc. I'm having troubles using the ./isotostick script to get the live USB setup
<x-ip> god! i could fix it, the root option was missed
<n8tuser> Steven_M-> man hdparm
<UldoEgle> for browser use icedtea plugin!!!! it work better!!
<zsquareplusc> !usb > mrpocketz
<ubottu> mrpocketz, please see my private message
<x-ip> i'm now at ubuntu running
<x-ip> should i dpkg-reconfigure grub ?
<MTecknology> histo: I'm trying to have him make a user/pass for me.... he's an idiot
<zsquareplusc> mrpocketz: unetbootin also works to create bootable sticks
<x-ip> i need ubuntu to overwrite again the grub
<histo> greghere, reboot he computer and when grub comes up hit esc and select recovery mode.  Then run the mv command and reboot
<greghere> Linux is great until it breaks. Then it really sucks!
<Flannel> !grub | x-ip
<ubottu> x-ip: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> x-ip: first link there
<histo> MTecknology, the other PITA is if he's behind a router he may have to forward what ever port windows is using for that.
<x-ip> thanks flaco !
<cheesebender> zsquareplusc, where do i put tz=utc in a program launcher
<greghere> histo, whats the mv command
<zsquareplusc> greghere: well for linux you get help as its all open source. you dont get that o the other two os..
<MTecknology> histo: there isn't - he's just a moron. I
<MTecknology> histo: I'll try to walk him through installing VNC
<Anza> Flannel, maybe on Vista
<nbeebo> still, it sux when it breaks
<histo> greghere, mv .gconf .gconf.bak   Its moving your .gconf folder to .gconf.bak is all
<greghere> Histo, But with windblows its simple to do a repair
<Flannel> Anza: regardless, email has no notion of attaching "as a photo" just attaching files, which happen to be photos.
<histo> greghere, ? not really
<nbeebo> do u get red text in xchat if someone only writes half of ur nick?
<bullgard4> What package provides nxclient?
<Steven_M> n8tuser: thanks :)
<cheesebender> neebo no
<nbeebo> ok ok thanks
<Flannel> Anza: So, you should try and figure out what your cell phone is asking.  However, we're offtopic, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, someone there may know what you're talking about
<n8tuser> Steven_M-> you're welcome
<zsquareplusc> cheesebender: good question...  "env TZ=UTC application" should work
<greghere> histo, there is no "recovery mode"
<cheesebender> and where would i put that zsquareplusc ?
<Anza> Flannel, ok, thanks
<zsquareplusc> cheesebender: you were asking about application starters... edit the preferences of them..
<macjason0607> anyone using openbox ?
<greghere> histo, do I choose the kernel recovery mode?
<histo> greghere, yes
<LjL> cheesebender: err, what's the point in not letting people know what timezone you're in? you're likely located near Massachussets, anyway, so your timezone would be -5h
<LjL> cheesebender: also, can you summarize the problem again for me? your computer is set to the wrong timezone?
<greghere> histo, Ok have a window with "resume", dpkg, root, xfix.
<[Sarai]> Uh, I don't mean to be impatient, maybe no one saw my question (or knows the answer)- but I keep get an error message while trying to partition my disk and it's driving me batty--?
<histo> greghere, login <username>
<histo> or just mv /home/username/.gconf /home/username/.gconf.bak    switch with your username ofcourse
<greghere> histo, it only asked for my password at the root prompt
<VistaUser> i want a samsung behold LOL
<cheesebender> awesome thanks zsquareplusc
<macjason0607> can i mount a scsi
<nemoego> What is the best way to diagnose an install that doesn't complete boot?
<cheesebender> LjL, its hard to explain
<hotte-> hey guys ;)
<LjL> cheesebender: i'm sure you can do it
<greghere> histo, ok done the command and back at root prompt.
<histo> It doesn't matter just move the folder
<Wald2> How do I change what action is taken when I connect a camera via USB?
<cheesebender> ok, zsquareplusc, heres a really hard one, how do I, in terminal, for one program, turn off day light savings time?
<aaron_> hi how do I add a new server to log on to in xchat?
<bazhang> cheesebender, you dont
<zsquareplusc> cheesebender: we had that already.. "TZ=UTC app"
<cheesebender> that doesnt do it
<hotte-> i have a big problem with my wlan network. i tried 5 days to enable an ad-hoc network. i have got 2 ubuntu intrepid pc. deinstalled network-manager and on pc 1 is following problem: Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :   SET failed on device wlan0 ; Resource temporarily unavailable.
<LjL> cheesebender: does for me.
<hotte-> how can i solve this error?
<cheesebender> LjL check whatismytimezone.com
<LjL> cheesebender: of course, the program needs to take the TZ variable into account
<cheesebender> read near the bottom
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu.  But ubiquity keeps crashing on the grub installaton.  I tried grub-install /dev/sda, and it didn't work, so I added --root-directory=/target and now I get a grub prompt at boot.  Any ideas?
<LjL> cheesebender: yes?
 * viaSanctus threw ubuntu away because it crashed ever 0.00000001 seconds
<viaSanctus> damn piece of crap
<hotte-> wlan internet connection works fine for me but i cant enable an essid in static mode
<cheesebender> LjL: Support for new US Daylight Savings: YES
<LjL> cheesebender: i don't get that line. anyway i'm not sure how a webpage would have anything to do with your computer's clock?
<rski> how do i remove pulseadio without removing the ubuntu metapackage?
<zsquareplusc> rski: why not just disable it? you can in the session prefs
<cheesebender> LjL could you tell how to turn off daylight savings time for one program?
<rski> i dont want it on my computer.
<greghere> Histo, done the mv .gconf thing, what now?
<rski> and where is that zsquareplusc ?
<Kingsy101> .part
<LjL> cheesebender: i said TZ=UTC appname works for me.
<cheesebender> could anyone tell me how to turn off daylight savings time for one program?
<aaron_> hey everytime I try to add a new server to log on to in xchat it won't acutally add the server address..
<zsquareplusc> rski: system->prefs->session
<rski> ok.
<cheesebender> LjL why do you want to obfuscate your timezone ?
<LjL> cheesebender: uh... i don't?
<rski> time to take a big dump on pulseaudio
<Flannel> cheesebender: You've already been answered, please stop asking.
<cheesebender> LjL it doesnt work!
<LjL> !doesn't work | cheesebender
<ubottu> cheesebender: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<greghere> histo, after reboot is exactly the same as before, all grey!
<LjL> cheesebender: please, tell me exactly what you did and exactly what happened.
<cheesebender> LjL ive elaborated on this subject already
<bullgard4> What package provides nxclient?
<LjL> cheesebender: then do it again for me, or stop asking.
<loveonfull> i lost my sound after an update, any help, thanks
<Gremlin> loveonfull: We're not psychic.
<crimsun> loveonfull: please download and execute http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Gremlin> What did you upgrade>
<cheesebender> ok, I changed my TZ to UTC and it is now GMT but it still shows up that I have United States Daylight Savings time turned on
<loveonfull> just my critical updates, not sure what package
<Thanatos> I inadvertently set my resolution to unusuable on my laptop, but the terminal works. I have intrepid gnome. Anyone know any quick fixes?
<loveonfull> It seems to happen with each release, sound works fine after original install and then dies after a kernal update
<applegainer> ?/?
<applegainer> ?
<cheesebender> LjL, ok, I changed my TZ to UTC and it is now GMT but it still shows up that I have United States Daylight Savings time turned on
<Flannel> applegainer: How can we help you?
<truebosko> When using 'scp' to transfer a file over SSH, how do I specify the port to use for the remote server? -P seems not to do it
<dr_willis> applegainer,  spouting ?? dosent really do much - other then make people ignore you.
<greghere> Histo, will be faster and easier just to reformat, thanks anyway :(
<raktunak> ree
<__BSD__> i think its lowercase p truebosko
<coincoin161> hi where could i download the x86_64 version of firefox (somewhere else than in the repos) ?
<cheesebender> ok i see, yeah al right
<SitUbuSit> Hey all, I just installed 8.10 desktop. System freezes unless I run in gnome safe mode. Any ideas?
<nbeebo> coincoin161 thier website i guess
<truebosko> __BSD__: nope .. actually looking at MAN file it says that -P is for remote, but when I run it, it still tries to connect on port 22 .. very good
<truebosko> ah I got it :)
<coincoin161> nbeebo : that's the problem i did not find anything of x86_64 or maybe i don't where to look
<__BSD__> truebosko: what was the fix?
<wiseman1> So I can't figure out if I have the latest flash or not....
<applegainer> hi, guys, I am so exited about Linux,, but I am sorry for my  spouting
<truebosko> I was putting -P after the first arg, but before the remote path .. silly of me, I know
<wiseman1> about:plugins says something different than synaptic
<nbeebo> coincoin161 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330386 maybe
<__BSD__> hehe ok truebosko glad ya got it working :)
<truebosko> heh thanks
<ql> where are the settings that dim the screen in gnome
<Thanatos> I inadvertently set my resolution to unusuable on my laptop, but the terminal works. I have intrepid gnome. Anyone know any quick fixes?
<LjL> cheesebender: try TZ=UTC0UTC
<hollywoodb> ql: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<zsquareplusc> Thanatos: xrandr might help. but what means unusable?
<ql> hollywoodb, i've set those. my screen still dims when it comes back from the monitor blacking out (going to sleep?)
<ql> its plugged into AC power also
<ql> it has no reason to dim the screen
<askvictor> Is there a gui tool that will compare two directory trees side by side?
<IPv4Freely> this strawberry banana fruit smoothie from sonic is awesome
<zsquareplusc> askvictor: meld
<alex_21> I can't get dns to work on a machine with sttic IP
<wiseman1> I have a problem with toolbars in Xubuntu
<wiseman1> anyone care to help?
<EugenMayer> is there a way to get subversion with javaHL support ( for eclipse 3.4 + subeclipse ) in intrepid?
<__BSD__> my favorite split panel file manager is Krusader, if you dont mind a few KDE libs, you might try that
<wiseman1> all the icons and active programs are crammed to the left half of the screen
<cheesebender> LjL, same thing
<cheesebender> thanks though
<rogan> can someone help me out here ? my Adept manager is currently messed up. and I get this is console use of extreme invective towards another user
<osxdude> Help! I just installed Ubuntu Server in a virtualbox VM and I got this error: http://skitch.com/osxdude/7rpa/ubuntu-server-running-sun-xvm-virtualbox
<Thanatos> zsquareplusc: Xrandr returns "output not available". By unusuable, I mean that I can't see anything, just a few lines and the mouse cursor.
<tim1> channel for off-topic ?
<__BSD__> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zsquareplusc> Thanatos: if you are running xrandr from a text console/other screen you have to set DISPLAY=:0
<alex_21> I can't look up an hoast with the command "host 1.1.1.1" or something
<rahal> is there any shortcut to start a Konsole from an ubuntu desktop ?
<sketch_> can you guys see this video in firefox using ubuntu? after the commercial,  the can see the commercial fine then it gets stuck
<sketch_> http://www.mako.co.il/tv/erez-nehederet
<LjL> cheesebender: well i don't know but here's a starting point http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:mLs2FFNXYQ0J:jazz.external.hp.com/TZTAB/tz.html+tz+shell+variable&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2
<ziesemer_> osxdude - Are you using the 64-bit version?  Does your VirtualBox support 64-bit?
<rahal> I have no menus.. ! just un clean desktop with some icons
<c0cheeze> how do i make xchat autoload fish script when it starts. have to load it manually everytime i restart xchat
<joshly> hello i need help installing ubuntu
<sketch_> josh what do u need help with ?
<osxdude> ziesemer_, no, I'm running the i386.
<ziesemer_> osxdude - nvm, didn't see the pae portion...
<__BSD__> put script in ~/.xchat2
<osxdude> oh.
<__BSD__> restart xchat
<joshly> when i click start ubuntu it freezes
<c0cheeze> thanx __BSD__
<__BSD__> yw
<joshly> and somtimes loads half way and freezes
<sketch_> take the cd put in restart the computer and press f12 or another f key that gets u to pick what item to start from cd HD
<rahal> I d'ont know what happened.. but it's running pretty fast :)
<joshly> i did that
<joshly> i booted from cd
<sketch_> just try it a few times, do a memory check that worked for me
<cheesebender> thanks LjL
<joshly> it might be my computer
<joshly> memory check wouldnt load
<joshly> i installed it on my friends computer and it worked fine
<sketch_> it might be but i had a problem on one laptop i did a memory check and then it worked
<moustik_> hi everybody. I'm a french guy who search somebody use vmware with unity mode on ubuntu
<ziesemer_> osxdude - asked and answered:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905497 or http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=10891&sid=66ec921fef340abfa23794e28ce47357
<osxdude> ziesemer_, do you think changing the os to "Other/Unknown" over "Ubuntu" would be ok?
<osxdude> ziesemer_, oh thanks
<joshly> hmm
<joshly> im no so good with computers lol
<jahshua> A;;;A;A;;;;;;ÅÅA;AA;;A;;ÅÅÅ;Å;;A;AA;;;;;;Å;;A;;;;;ÅAÅ;ÅÅ;A;AÅ;A;;AA;;;Å;;AAA;ÅA;;;Å;A;Å;Å;;;A;;ÅÅ;ÅÅA;;;AAAAAA;;AÅ;ÅÅAÅ;;;;;AAÅA;AAA;ÅA;Å;;;AAÅ;Å;;;AÅÅÅÅÅÅA;;;Å;;AÅAÅA;ÅÅ;;;Å;;Å;A;;;;;;;AÅÅÅ;;A;;AÅ;;;AÅ;;ÅAA;;A;Å;ÅAÅA;ÅAÅÅ;;;;Å;A;Å;A;;;Å;;AAAÅ;Å;;;A;ÅÅ;;Å;A;AAÅ;;;A;A;;;Å;ÅA;;;AAÅ;Å;;;;A;;;A;A;;;;AA;;;;A;ÅAA;AÅÅA;A;A;;AAAAA;Å;;Å;A;ÅA;;AÅÅ;Å;;AÅAÅA;;;;Å;ÅA;;;;A;A;;;;;;;A;ÅÅA;ÅAÅ;Å;AÅAAÅA;ÅÅÅA;;;ÅA;;;Å;Å;AAÅÅÅ;A;;Å;A;ÅAA;Å;AÅÅÅ;;;;;ÅÅÅ;AÅ;;;Å;AAÅ;;;Å;Å;
<__BSD__> :/
<jahshua> A;;AÅA;A;ÅÅ;Å;;;Å;;Å;AAÅ;Å;;;AA;;Å;;;;;;A;;;;;;ÅÅ;ÅÅ;Å;Å;;;;;A;;;A;Å;;Å;;Å;;ÅÅAÅAÅÅ;;A;ÅAA;;;AAÅ;;AÅÅ;;;;;Å;;Å;AÅ;;ÅAÅ;;ÅÅAÅÅ;A;;;;;A;A;;Å;AÅÅA;Å;Å;;;;A;;;AÅ;ÅÅ;;Å;;AÅAÅ;;;;ÅAÅÅ;;;ÅAA;AÅÅÅ;ÅA;Å;;;Å;;;;ÅAA;ÅÅ;AÅA;ÅAÅ;ÅA;ÅÅ;;A;ÅÅÅ;;Å;Å;Å;;;AÅA;Å;A;ÅA;;AÅ;;A;AÅÅ;;AÅ;AÅÅA;AÅÅ;AAÅ;ÅÅ;;Å;;;A;;Å;;ÅÅ;AAÅÅ;ÅAÅ;A;ÅÅA;;Å;;ÅÅA;;Å;;AÅAÅÅA;;Å;;;;ÅAÅ;ÅAA;;;;;;;;;A;Å;;A;A;;ÅÅA;AÅAAÅ;;;;;;ÅA;;AA;;Å;Å;;AA;;Å;A;;ÅAÅÅ;;Å;Å;;Å;;;A;Å;;ÅÅÅA;;;;AA;A;AAÅAA;;;Å;A;Å;A;A;ÅÅA;A;
<pckchem> joshly, try the alternate cd. For some reason live doens't like my computer either but the alternate sure works well.
<jahshua> woops
<__BSD__> time for ignore
<sketch_> if mem check won't even run there might be a diff problem
<jahshua> sorry
<joshly> ok
<joshly> were do i get alternitive?
<sketch_> do u have the 8.10 version ???/
<joshly> ya
<pckchem> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<osxdude> ziesemer_, I found it int the VirtualBox advanced prefs for the vm.
<joshly> is there dirrect download instead of torrent?
<sketch_> i had fedora on here first and I had no video drivers max res was 800x600
<ShinobiTeno> hello, Im searching for GStreamer-enabled audio player, thats capable to play MIDI and IT(tracker) files as well.. Only totem does, but its not perfect for audio... Gstreamer is fully installed.. Any Ideas?..
<sketch_> now its full res
<pckchem> Joshly, If you read the message, it is also available on the download page.
<joshly> lol ok
<sketch_> and i had no wifi with fedora
<sketch_> I installed ubuntu and the drivers where asking me to be installed once I started up it was great
<joshly> can i put the install onto a usb
<pckchem> ShinobiTeno: Have you tried banshee?
<Mefached> My Ubuntu crashes a lot. The window manager is failing or something; my desktop disappears and I'm brought to a black page with a few lines of text on it, and I can type all I want on it (but nothing happens)
<Thanatos> zsquareplusc: Thanks for your help. It's beyond fubar'd. Imma reinstall the OS. Shouldn't take too long.
<bazhang> !usb | joshly
<ubottu> joshly: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sketch_> only problem i have is that the streaming video gets stuck after the initial commercial on some websites
<bazhang> joshly, live persistent means you can save the changes
<joshly> wow ubottu is good
<rahal> ok , don't bother.. disconnected and reconnected ( and my menus are up )
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: Not yet, still tried exaile, quod libet... unsuccessfully... youre sure banshee can handle it?
<joshly> thanks guys and gals
<Wavesonics> hey, i wanna serve the files on my server via torrents, is there a good way to do this in an automatic way?
<bazhang> joshly, if you are using intrepid (8.10) there is a utility built in
<Elmer> #arianne
<joshly> how do i no xD
<joshly> im using ubuntu 8.10 yes
<pckchem> ShinobiTeno: Not sure, I've never come across an IT audio file.
<joshly> im asking to put the install onto usb
<joshly> not install it to the usb
<bazhang> joshly, it is located under system -->administration
<joshly> instead of using a cd
<joshly> ubottu had it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about had it
<__BSD__> lol
<joshly> lol
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: its so-called Impulse Tracker.. Its often used for old-school chiptunes music,.. ie its much better quality than MIDI, still very compact file.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick joshly this?
<joshly> ya
<phix> hello
<Mefached> Nobody can help me?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu.  But ubiquity keeps crashing on the grub installaton.  I tried grub-install /dev/sda, and it didn't work, so I added --root-directory=/target and now I get a grub prompt at boot.  Any ideas?
<Guest31723> hello, I have a htc touch cell that I cant get synced to my computer...  I am using linux mint which is a ubuntu spinoff aand I cant get the repos fo find synce..any help?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Guest31723
<ubottu> Guest31723: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Wavesonics> I've got a file server I'm running, but the users are non-techies who are scared of FTP, and straight HTTP connectons drop out some times, so im looking for a better way to serve files that is more resiliant and can resume, any ideas?
<zsquareplusc> ShinobiTeno: audacity has support for a lot of formats
<zsquareplusc> ShinobiTeno: audacious has support for a lot of formats
<joshly> ah if this chat was for windows it would have 199999991 users
<pckchem> ShinobiTeno: Hmm, from what I can tell there isn't much. Have you looked at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CheeseTracker
<bazhang> Mefached, which version of ubuntu, please give a bit more info about the crashes
<joshly> window has loads of problems
<zsquareplusc> joshly: there is ##windows.. check the count there ;-)
<phix> I am trying to setup a multiseat environment on Ubuntu 8.10, I have one card (NVIDIA 9700 GT) with two DVI outputs.  Basically I want to connect a projector to one DVI output and a LCD to the other, normal users can log onto the LCD monitor but needs to run an application to display things on the projector, which will be showing slides / movies etc.
<sketch_> wavesonic yeah peer to peer sharing
<greghere> I need to reformat/reinstall Ubuntu 8.04, I need to backup my emails, where do I look? Im useing the live cd to view the hdd.
<phix> WHere should I start?
<bazhang> joshly, please share with #ubuntu-offtopic (the chat room)
<phix> Is this achieveable?
<SOURdiesel> is there a specific way to set the power manager for the display to sleep?
<Wavesonics> <sketch_> any recomended apps?
<SOURdiesel> it seems like the screensaver settings has something to do with it
<sketch_> bearshare
<Wald2> Every time I plug in my camera, it tries to download the photos in F-spot. Even though I unchecked the box in System->Prefs->Removable Drives/Media. Is there a way to stop this?
<sketch_> for linux though bittorrent
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me out with audacity, says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate."
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas?
<\Kira> when I try to install cups, I get a bunch of problems, heres my output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2af256e5
<zsquareplusc> greghere: ~/.mozilla-thunderbird  ?
<greghere> Can someone tell me wher the email store is in Ubuntu 8.04
<tim1> how can i probe info about my mother board
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿zsquareplusc: audacious is the player that I was using til now. It has major drawbacks in form of plugins, that are written especially for it, ie unflexible; where gstreamer provides codec support for all enabled apps. Also some pluggins are buggy and theres no support at all.
<Mefached> I'm pretty sure I'm on 8.04. When it crashes, the whole screen goes back, things stop working (music stops working, etc), then I'm brought to a screen with six lines of text, each starting with an * with lines like anac(h)ronistic, etc, and it mentions daemons. Next time I'll write it down.
<Wavesonics> sketch, my only issue with BT is having to create a .torrent for every file (there are thousands), then have a tracker run for each one, AND have the server seed for each one
<greghere> zsquareplusc, Evolution
<phix> I am trying to setup a multiseat like environment using the one video card with 2 outputs.  Basically I want a normal desktop login on one LCD and I want a projector hooked up to the other which only displays slides / movies, I  daemon running on the projector head will display things on it.
<sketch_> timl look up your computers model number on google
<tim1> i dont know it
<kados_> I was wondering if I could get some help with something... I am trying to encode a video into xvid using ffmpeg..... but Im getting an error which states : Unknown codec 'xvid'
<sketch_> its on the back if its a laptop
<zsquareplusc> tim1: lspci, lsusb, lshw
<SOURdiesel> is there a specific way to set the power manager for the display to sleep. it seems like the screensaver settings has something to do with it.
<zsquareplusc> greghere: dunno. probably some .folder
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: the problem is that I am looking for a audio player, thats able to utilize gstreamer features... Gstreamer has a lot of codecs that are shared between apps, it is the future...
<phix> zsquareplusc: hehe, you call them folders?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: IT and MID are supported withing gstreamer.
<zsquareplusc> phix: hm?
<greghere> zsquareplusc, Thanks thats helpful
<zsquareplusc> phix: drawers? directories? things that list files?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: Banshee seems to play it, but the interface is kinda strange,.. and MONO.... do you know anything python/C based?...
<bullgard4> https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive writes: "PPA for FreeNX Team". What does 'PPA' mean?
<zsquareplusc> bullgard4: personal package archive. it should hold .deb
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: BMPx is pretty unstable.. QuodLibet+Exaile have no support for MID/IT..
<bullgard4> zsquareplusc: Thank you.
<phix> zsquareplusc: :)
<toworsix> leave ubuntu
<phix> zsquareplusc: I prefer cuboards
<pckchem> ShinobiTeno: Let me think, ever since I found banshee i havn't done much experimenting with media players.
<GodfatherofEire1> Under the GNOME main menu (the same one from openSUSE) how would I change my favorite apps etc?
<pckchem> ShinobiTeno: VLC? It's QT based.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: vlc has its own codecs.. it doesnt use gstreamer...
<greghere> Any way to do a repair in Ubuntu?
<YaroMan86> My package management system on Ubuntu is broken. I added intrepid-propsed and did and update and it failed to install the kernel update. Now it tells me to run dpkg -configure -a but the following is my output. Now I can't do anything, and every time I run that command I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78530/
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: same as mplayer, wheres mplayer is better afaik,.. but its not gstreamer as well...
<Flannel> YaroMan86: don't use -proposed (I know, it doesn't solve this problem, but in the future...)
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: What i am searching is an audio player, that is capable to play all gstreamer formats and have basic support for playlists...
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: maybe capable of shoutcast or something... would be nice...
<ogRichard> Hai
<phix> greghere: what did you do?
<pckchem> ShinobiTeno: Audacity is gstreamer, tried it? I'm not fond of KDE so I've avoided it for a while.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: no need for media-libraries or heavy interface...
<YaroMan86> Flannel: Okay, in the future, but what do I k\do now?
 * pckchem eats foot
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: you mean audacIOUS? its not :(
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: It comes with its own (buggy) plugins...
<rapter_jeezus> what compilers do you guys use for cpp and perl?
<pckchem> ShinobiTeno: Sorry I mean to type Amarok
<pckchem> ShinobiTeno: Too many audio players with A names in my head.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: too heavy and qt :((
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: nproblem)
<zsquareplusc> ShinobiTeno: deejayd?
<wookienz> what user does php run as in ubuntu?
<greghere> phix, did some updates, now on bootup get a grey screen with nothing, no cursor, no desktop, no panels, nothing but grey
<phix> greghere: nice
<twoornine> nice
<pckchem> ShinobiTeno: Eina is GTK... real simple but also gstreamer
<phix> greghere: what type of updates?
<greghere> phix, yes linux is great till it breaks :(
<declan> Hello everyone
<phix> greghere: have you modified your package managers source of packages?
<xiangfu> i git clone the ubuntu kernel. and make M=drivers/usb/class/
<declan> I'm using plain old ubuntu. Can I just install xfce without making it Xubuntu?
<greghere> phix, cant remember, whatever was in the update manager?
<MTecknology> I can't install virtualbox-2.0 on my computer.....
<duanedesign> is Ubuntu supposed to connect to a network and see Windows workgroups out of the box
<phix> greghere: ok, what video card you ot?
<greghere> phix, no
<phix> ot = got
<YaroMan86> Anyone know how to fix my packaging system?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: checked and tried to build eina today... it compiles but breaks requiring some old library(gema).. Couldnt find deb....
<xiangfu> but when i insmod cdc-acm.ko. i got "-1 Invalid module format"
<greghere> phix, ATI
<pckchem> ShinobiTeno: http://fuplayer.org/ is python..
<xiangfu> what am i got do?
<phix> greghere: well theres your problem :)
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿deejayd checking deejayd...
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿pckchem: ﻿checking deejayd...
<wookienz> what file do i find the users of the system in?
<greghere> phix, why??
<zsquareplusc> wookienz: /etc/passwd
<wookienz> ta
<MTecknology> nvm - got it
<phix> greghere: the catalyst drivers are buggy in Windows and Linux
<phix> greghere: you could try looking at your log files, can you get to a virtual terminal by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<twoornine> action
<greghere> phix, its been working since 8.04 arrived? And from memory there was no updates for ATI, and i use ATI cards in windblows never had a problem?
<phix> greghere: ATI make great cards but they make substandard drivers, very unrealiable
<phix> k
<phix> ok
<phix> greghere: well, can you get to a virtual terminal?
<greghere> I can open the virtual teminal, but the words are off the screen so I cant see what Im typing nor the output?
<nbeebo> greghere if u do ctrl+alt+f1 like phix said u can ctrl+alt+f7 to come back to gnome i guess
<nbeebo> ok nvm
<phix> press the auto button on your LCD
<phix> greghere: that was for you :)
<greghere> Tried that doesnt do anything :(
<zsquareplusc> greghere: so the screen is offset? analog VGA or DVI? if its analog your monitor probably has an autoset mode
<phix> greghere: :( well can you log in anyway?
<xiangfu> anyone have compile the ubuntu modules. cdc-acm?
<twoornine> I am off line?
<phix> twoornine: no
<phix> twoornine: sup?
<greghere> Tried the Autoset, screen shakes, goes black x 2 then appears as it was?
<DefunctProcess> Anyone know what the setting for compiz to control the bending on fullscreen windows is?
<phix> fun
<elementz> hi,  i messed up my session, after accidentally deleting the ~/.dmrc file
<phix> greghere: can you log in any way?
<zsquareplusc> greghere: is it a CRT or an LCD? shake sounds like degauss...
<dr_willis> elementz,  that file should get remade on next login.
<YaroMan86> How can I get dpkg happy again?>
<blevuo> people from debian refered me here: I apt-got --print-uris updated and using awk convert them to a wget download script all on a local netless pc. i took the script here and downloaded them succesfully. now I wonder how to tell apt-get to accept these files? is the -o Dir::cache:archives=/../ the way? can I put the packagelists packages and pgps in the same dir as the application packages directory?
<phix> greghere: do you have another computer you can use to SSH from?
<elementz> i recreated it via touch, and set user rights to 644, logged out of gdm, and logged back in, but it still claims that user rights for home and .dmrc are not correct
<greghere> Yes have a laptop on the network running Mint
<Yahovah> blevuo: Ask in #debian
<ArtificialSynaps>  #networking
<phix> greghere: SSH and log into your broken ubuntu box
<elementz> dr_willis: ^ it didn't at least user rights for home seem to be incorrect
<greghere> Phix, yes have a laptop running Mint
<blevuo> Yahovah: they referred me here
<zsquareplusc> blevuo: copy them to /var/cache/archives or use dpkg -i
<phix> greghere: look at /var/log/Xsomething
<elementz> apart from that, my whole gnome theme is gone
<Yahovah> blevuo: Yeah, because they don't want to answer your question. It's a debian question.
<Flannel> blevuo: Are you using Debian or Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> elementz,  for SOME reason the other day my users home got  the wrong permissions also.. not sure what happened.. i had co chmod them back to  655 I think
<greghere> phix, yes, ok ,no worries! Just one thing, whats SSH?
<twoornine> leave ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i install java?
<elementz> ok so ill just run chmod 655 on my home dir?
 * jimcooncat thinks ssh is the most awesome darn thing
<Flannel> !java | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Yahovah> Flannel: Doesn't matter, his question is apt-specific and apt is produced by the Debian people. Ubuntu just repackages Debian testing.
<anonident> system administration and preferences drop downs need to be revamped
<anonident> organized
<anonident> standardized
<PeterBye> I am creating a network of Ubuntu machines that I have to keep separate from my campus network - how do I create a repository those machines can access w/o accessing the internet?
<Flannel> Yahovah: no, it does matter.  We don't send people to debian just becaue their question isnt specific to Ubuntu
<anonident> make sure all useful sys admin tools are installed by default
<Yahovah> Flannel: Um, I don't think you know what you're talking about. His question is about apt, not a distribution.
<Yahovah> Flannel: In #debian we just send all the Ubuntu users here because they're generally too stupid to help.
<wes> hahaha
<Flannel> Yahovah: I know exactly what I'm talking about.
<jimcooncat> #debian doesn't want to be responsible for any differences, who can blame them
<bijjuu> hmm
<ogRichard> Rawr
<Flannel> Yahovah: Please follow the IRC guidelines of this channel
<greghere> phix, You still ther?
<phix> I am here
<jimcooncat> what did he want, something like apt-cd?
<YaroMan86> I can't seem to get my system fixed. dpkg keeps whining about unmet dependencies, even when I'm trying to REMOVE the broken packages. I can't seem to do ANYTHING to fix it using dpkg,
<anonident> now now ubuntu is about friendship yahovah
<anonident> be kind
<sketch_> any of u guys play warcraft on ubuntu ?
<Yahovah> anonident: And Linux is about dealing with reality.
<sketch_> does warcraft have linux support ?
<Guest1372> d
<anonident> linux is about lots of things
<greghere> phix, tried ctrl-alt-f7 gives black screen and turns monitor off.
<Flannel> sketch_: It will run in wine I believe.
<wes> run it with wine
<anonident> one of them being expanding the userbase
<wes> sure
<phix> greghere: umm what's SSH? it stands for Secure Shell, it is a means of connecting to a computer remotely and controlling it (like WIndows remote desktop or VNC but using a command prompt instead of a GUI)
<pckchem> sketch_: They won't support linux, but it can be run with wine or crossover
<blevuo> im using ubuntu right now but apt-get is for debian pc
<jussio1> sketch_: WOW can be played under wine, so kinda
<phix> greghere: CTRL+ALT+F8 say much?
<anonident> apt-get is for debian packages
<bijjuu> whenever I try and install 8.10 on my desktop I get drop into busybox i waited fore 5 mins before exiting but i still wont boot
<Guest1372> leave
<sketch_> wine is another version of linux
<wes> which is ubuntu..
<greghere> phix, on which machine?
<Flannel> blevuo: If you're using Ubuntu, you're welcome to ask your question here, regardless of what Yahovah has to say.
<Yahovah> anonident: Some of us disagree with Ubuntu's philosophy of expanding the userbase. We see it as pollution.
<DefunctProcess> sketch_, wine is a program for linux
<sketch_> k
<wes> wine is just an emulator
<phix> greghere: on the broken ubuntu computer :)
<Flannel> Yahovah: Please take offtopic chatter elsewhere.  Thanks.
<microlith> lol, pollution
<DefunctProcess> sketch_, its software that allows you to run *some* windows apps
<sketch_> excellent exactly what i need
<phix> anonident: that is correct
<blevuo> zsquareplusc i thought about that but do packagelist packages and pgp s also follow the same path as application packages?
<DefunctProcess> sketch_, www.winehq.org
<sketch_> it will solve many problems having a winblows emulator
<Pie-rate> is there any way I can rename my CD-RW drives (i have 3 of the same model) as they appear in the lists in cd burning apps?
<DefunctProcess> sketch_, you cant play games through a Virtual machine
<anonident> thats what you think... wine solving problems?
<phix> sketch_: sudo apt-get install wine
<greghere> phix, lots of stuff, not starting display manager..., running local boot scripts... nothing more
<phix> hmmm
<nbeebo> can u change volume from the systray?
<sketch_> hmm why not?
<phix> does it give any reason why it isn't starting display manager?
<pckchem> anonident: Lol
<anonident> nah I'm just saying it breaks a lot
<DefunctProcess> sketch_, theres no support for video cards in virtual machines
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i open adept so it will let me add and remove programs? it says i am not logged in as root, how do i get a prompt to
<phix> DefunctProcess, sketch_: unless you pay for VMWare
<jimcooncat> nbeebo: I use my mouse wheel over the volume control
<zsquareplusc> CostaRicanQuaker: use sudo in fornt of the command
<dr_willis> !kdesudo | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<CostaRicanQuaker> zsquareplusc, what command?
<Yahovah> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo synaptic
<ziesemer_> ??  I didn't catch the context, but VMware is free for most versions...
<CostaRicanQuaker> i opened it from the guido
<sketch_> if ur  running windows xp in virtual machine it can't get to the video card ?
<nbeebo> jimcooncat, ive only got system tray and a dock, but i dont want it in the dock...
<pckchem> sketch_: Application support with wine is varied at best. It's better with crossover, but you have to pay for it. I believe WoW and Warcraft do run well though, so go ahead and try them out and you can come back here and ask questions.
<DefunctProcess> phix, VMware has 3d support in virtual machines?  If I bought It I could run all new 3d games from inside ubuntu?
<phix> ziesemer_: yes, but if you want to enable 3d support you need to pay for me
<phix> me = it
<ziesemer_> Ahh, 3d
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker, Yahovah: always use gksu with graphical programs
<threexk> can you assign a keyboard shortcut to an arbitrary command?
<phix> DefunctProcess: yes, you have to pay for it though
<phix> threexk: if you want to
<DefunctProcess> phix, any idea whats the cost?
<AaronX> can anyone help me get DRI running on a GeForce Go 7300
<AaronX> ?
<Yahovah> Flannel: Why?
<nbeebo> it got 3d, but does the 3d works for windows?
<threexk> phix: I mean, how?
<Guest50058> are mint and ubuntu similar
<YaroMan86> Fixed. Had to install a lot of critical packaged. I'll just apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<phix> DefunctProcess: you could try looking at their site for the version that give you 3d support, then google for a price :)
<dr_willis> Guest50058,  mint is a ubuntu-spinoff..
<YaroMan86> uninstall*
<dr_willis> Guest50058  Itd proberly be best if you stuck with Normal Ubuntu.
<greghere> Phix, what was that command to look at x something?
<Guest50058> then can I use some of the same programs?
<Flannel> Yahovah: because gksu sets up the environment more appropriately for graphical programs, if you use sudo, you can wind up with permission problems in your home
<phix> AaronX: you dont use DRI on NVIDIA, NVIDIA uses glx without DRI
<dr_willis> <Guest50058> they basically ARE using  the same  programs.. Mint has its own tweaks..
<Pie-rate> is there any way I can rename my CD-RW drives (i have 3 of the same model) as they appear in the lists in cd burning apps? i can't differentiate between them when i go to select which drive to burn to.
<Guest50058> I  have a cell phone pda that I want to use but dont know what program touse to sync it
<pckchem> Guest50058: Yes, all of them usually. Mint is basically just ubuntu with extra installed programs.
<jimcooncat> nbeebo: I believe all volume controls show up in the notification area. You can have notification area on any panel you want.
<sketch_> how do i open the taskmanager in ubuntu
<AaronX> well how about direct rendering, always says No on me... never a yes
<sketch_> so i can kill processes and apps
<phix> greghere: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dr_willis> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> Hmm..
<Guest50058> cool. but I cant install synce on mint   any help?
<phix> sketch_: ps aux is the command
<Flannel> !mintsupport | Guest50058
<ubottu> Guest50058: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<pckchem> sketch_: System->admin->system monitor
<phix> sketch_: then use kill PID or killall PROGRAM_NAME
<dr_willis> <Guest50058>  is synce a ubuntu app?  or what exactly?
<dr_willis> !info synce
<ubottu> Package synce does not exist in intrepid
<sketch_> yeah kill all will be great
<Guest50058> I think it is ubuntu.... because I cant find it on mint
<sketch_> i dont want to kill all i just want to kill one
<phix> sketch_: killall kills all processes that matches PROGRAM_NAME
<pckchem> sketch_: If you are not familiar with the command line, use gnome-system-monitor
<sketch_> no shit
<nbeebo> jimcooncat, volume control in ubuntu is a gnome-panel applet..
<greghere> phix, ok what am I looking for?
<phix> sketch_: replace PROGRAM_NAME with the program you want to kill of corse :)  use ps aux to get the list of programs that are runningo n your system
<pckchem> sketch_: System->Admin->System Monitor
<sketch_> kill * will do the same
<phix> greghere: a reason on why it failed to start X
<dr_willis> Guest50058,  i think you may be confused.. every ubuntu package should be avail in mint also.    But like it was said.. we cant really syupport mint here.
<jimcooncat> nbeebo: yes. apologies if you're not running gnome
<sketch_> ty
<phix> sketch_: kill requires PID numbers, I am not sure about using wildcards with it
<jenny_Carlos> Anyone know how to refresh grub after attaching another drive with another OS on it so that when I use the menu it shows in the list of boot options?
<nbeebo> jimcooncat, no problem thanks anyway
<anonident> ps
<dr_willis> wildcards with kill? thats a scary idea.
<dr_willis> :P
<AaronX> anyone got an idea how to get direct rendering on a go 7300 working?
<greghere> phix, Ive been scrolling down and it just keeps going?
<phix> dr_willis: agreed
<phix> greghere: yeah, it is a big file
<Guest50058> Im confused.. If mint is ubuntu with extra installed pkgs. why isnt there anyone in there chat room??  there is only 13 as ubuntu has 1306???
<phix> greghere: look at the dates :)
<anonident> kill -9 -1
<zsquareplusc> looks like dr_willis is scared from pkill then ;-)
<dr_willis> jenny_Carlos,  manually edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and add in a proper boot 'stanza' for the new ops
<Flannel> Guest50058: Are you on the right server?
<greghere> phix so will an error be highlighted?
<phix> What is Mint?
<toogreen> hi there, any1 knows why I can connect to a Windows VPN but after 1 minute I get disconnected?
<phix> greghere: it will be prefixed with something
<phix> greghere: WW or EE or something like that
<Amun> phix: a fork of ubuntu. just another flavor.
<dr_willis> jenny_Carlos,  there may be some grub front ends.. but ive never seen a tool to 'scan and add newly found os's'  to grub
<Guest50058> I guess Im not sure///  I was in linux mint in xchat
<AaronX> anyone got an idea how to get direct rendering on a go 7300 working?
<phix> Amun: yum
<greghere> phix, will the dates be at the start or end of the file?
<jenny_Carlos> How do I get perms to edit the file,  Says I cant modify that file?
<pckchem> Server: irc.spotchat.org (port 6667 or ssl_port 6697)
<pckchem> Channel: #linuxmint.com
<phix> greghere: umm each line should be prefxed with the date :/
<bonhoffer> my keyboard is so touchy ----- ooften a single character is repeated -- is    there to fixx this   inin ubuntu?
<phix> greghere: or maybe not
<phix> greghere: just go to the bottom of the file
<Guest50058> I just checked out mint...   only 3 users
<dr_willis> jenny_Carlos,  rember ' to alter SYSTEM FILES - you must do so as root'  Thus you need to use sudo to get root permissions
<bonhoffer> (this is the same wiiiiiith multiple keyboards)
<phix> greghere: PAGEDOWN button
<Amun> phix: its called Linux Mint. it's tailored more towards the 'i'm new to linux' crowd... but... isnt that what ubuntu is for anyways? It has its own configuration dialogs, but essentially, its the same.
<phix> greghere: END button even
<Guest50058> can someone give me the right server
<AaronX> anyone got an idea how to get direct rendering on a go 7300 working?
<Yahovah> bonhoffer: In GNOME, system -> preference -> keyboard -> repeat keys
<anonident> root login is best
<phix> Amun: isn't Ubuntu tailored to that too?
<Flannel> !mintsupport | Guest50058
<ubottu> Guest50058: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis> Guest50058,  someone did earlier...
<bonhoffer> Yahovah, thanks -- i'll work it
<jenny_Carlos> OH so if I do root perms inside of a console window it gives rights inside of the GUI as well?
<dr_willis> jenny_Carlos,  100% NO.
<phix> AaronX: I just told you you cant
<Amun> [phix] Amun: isn't Ubuntu tailored to that too? | [Amun] phix: its called Linux Mint. it's tailored more towards the 'i'm new to linux' crowd... but... isnt that what ubuntu is for anyways? It has its own configuration dialogs, but essentially, its the same.
<dr_willis> jenny_Carlos,  sudo COMMAND  - runs that command as root
<anonident> yeah thats an issue I've had as well
<anonident> how do you get sudo in gnome
<phix> Amun: yup
<phix> Amun: I just read that after I pressed Enter ;)
<YaroMan86> Yeah, I'm thinking I'll remove -proposed. I had to surgically remove half my system, including gdm, to fix my package system.
<Guest50058> ok... got it...  thanks to  all
<AaronX> phix ah not even with the nvidia driver?
<pckchem> anonident: gksudo
<dr_willis> its often a very BAD idea to run the gnome file manager as root.
<phix> anonident: it is a command line program
<greghere> phix, no dates :(
<anonident> but what it if isn't
<dr_willis> When doing root/system type tasks - it pays to be very very carefull. :P
<osxdude> I need the openssl developmet libraries. What is tha package name?
<anonident> oh ok
<pckchem> anonident: gksudo nautilus will open up a file manager, but be CAREFUL with that!
<phix> AaronX: the NVIDIA drivers does its own magic, it doesn't require a DRI configuration line in xorg.conf, I an quite quite it doesn't use it at all.
<anonident> just in general there are things I run/unpacking something etc, different apps that end up crashing because they don't have root privelages and don't always ask
<phix> AaronX: the properitory drivers has a kernel module which does the same stuff as DRI pretty much, well the same stuff meaning you get 3D acceleration support ;)
<bonhoffer> Yahovah, thanks, works great
<phix> osxdude: guess
<AaronX> well I need direct rendering support for boxee to run without a seg fault
<osxdude> phix, openssl-dev doesn't work
<jenny_Carlos> Im scared to try this lol,  Ill probably kill my system and it will never boot again
<phix> osxdude: libopenssl-dev  openssl-dev,  something like that,  type in apt-cache search openssl dev
<greghere> phix, can I do an "over the top" install ala Windoze?
<phix> greghere: ?
<phix> greghere: You want to install Windows?
<phix> greghere: what did the error logs say?
<greghere> Phix, No! I was wondering If I can do an over the top install like you can in windows?
<phix> greghere: and yes you can install windows over the top if you want to, but why would you :)
<\Kira> whats a modular bay hdd?
<phix> greghere: oh, yes you can
<Jophish> How can I use setuid, to make it so that a .sh file is always run as root
<phix> greghere: but if it is configuraiton file issues that wont solve your problem
<Jophish> to stop me having to sudo it all the time
<DefunctProcess> phix, you are right, wow, but its a bit pricey at $189.00
<phix> Jophish: bad!
<greghere> phix, No I dont want to install windows!! I want to repair Ubuntu.
<phix> DefunctProcess: yup
<phix> greghere: ok :)
<phix> greghere: you can try the recovery console too if you want :)
<phix> greghere: reboot and select ubuntu (recovery mode)
<blevuo> I now know by certainty that the pgps and packagelists are not downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives as ive apt-get updated and seen while as it slowly downloaded the files one by one both that directory and partial subdir didnt receive files
<phix> greghere: then slect fix X
<Jophish> phix, it's a script I wrote myself
<greghere> The error log is HUGE! It would take me three days to read it all!
<DefunctProcess> phix, are you familiar with it in action? do oyu know of any limitations?
<Jophish> and all all it does is change the display brightness
<greghere> phix ive already done that at least 5 times, and it didnt do anything :(
<phix> Jophish: ok, you can configure sudo not to ask you for a password on running certain files as certain users
<iHome> 8.10 missed one feature which 8.04 had: gthumb -> crop -> missing the maximize window button?
<phix> greghere: aaww
<phix> greghere: well read the error logs :) tell me if anyting pops out at you
<Jophish> I'd rather not have to use sudo at all
<greghere> phix, Ive tried all the options on that screen to no avail.
<iHome> any ideas as howto setup?
<phix> DefunctProcess: no I am not familar with it in action, I just know it exists
<iHome> double click on the windows titlebar does not work either
<phix> greghere: on that screen?
<greghere> phix, ok will you be here all night?
<phix> greghere: it is 1:59 PM here, so yes, I will probably go to bed about 23:00 or 00:00 :)
<blevuo> ah i think its /var/lib/apt/lists ! they look like them
<gabiandeden> ..
<greghere> phix, the recovery screen you just mentioned.
<phix> greghere: oh, no I am talking about reading the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<DefunctProcess> phix, thank you, you've helped me find a new tinkering objective
<phix> DefunctProcess: :D
<Jophish> oh wow, it's 3 am here, I didn't realise the time
<Robotic> i seem to be having a problem with the audio and video that I stream n my laptop. Everything runs in super slow motion. Can someone please help?
<phix> Jophish: haha
<mike18> i'm a linux noob and i hope this is an easy solution, but I'm trying to get my 8gb SD card to read using a USB sd read/writer and it will not work... It does however recognize a 2gb SD Card I have
<mike18> is there a size limit for SD cards in Ubuntu?
<phix> mike18: does it work under Windows?
<phix> mike18: no
<phix> mike18: it would be a limitatio of your hardware
<greghere> Phix, Thanks for your help but honestly if this was windows it would be fixed by now :( I'll just bite the bullet and reformay :(
<ikhider> Anyone know how to enable the dvd player for Ubuntu?
<Jophish> mike18 is the reader compatible
<sketch_> ..
<ikhider> Rented a dvd and t stopped playing! Used VLC and the bugger crashed
<mike18> it works in windows vista, now windows xp
<zsquareplusc> mike18: >2GB means it is an SDHC card. your reader needs to support that format
<zsquareplusc> hm
<ikhider> Hee hee, everything works on windows
<phix> greghere: maybe
<Robotic> i seem to be having a problem with the audio and video that I stream n my laptop. Everything runs in super slow motion. Can someone please help?
<mike18> can i try the USB reader on your windows vista?
<mike18> oops wrong window :)
<ikhider> I did an update on Ubuntu then it went to heck
<mike18> meant to talk to my roommate
<pckchem> Robotic: Robotic, First, please ask once, we are busy sometimes and although we see your question it can take a bit to help. We are all volunteers.
<ikhider> naughty roomates
<greghere> phix, can you tell me how to mount my Ubuntu patition as rw so that I can back up. Im useing the live CD
<phix> ikhider: yes, but you pay for it :)
<mike18> it is an SDHC card btw
<Robotic> ok, not sure how this works... srry
<pckchem> Robotic: Follow all the steps at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 first, and see if it still is stuttery. After following these instructions VLC plays all video fast for me, and I had the same problem as you way back.
<ikhider> think i need to install libdvd or something
<phix> greghere: mount -o remount,rw LOCATION_OF_YOUR_UBUNTU_PARTITION
<kados_> Has anyone been having issues with ubuntu and external USB drives staying mounted. I was mounted and working on encoding a file of the external drive when I get the following error : Transport endpoint is not connected
<Guest70847> ok.. I am using my ubuntu laptop but cannot find synce to connect my Htc touch cellphone.. Can someone help me get connected
<phix> ikhider: ok, it the DVD encrypted?
<phix> it = is
<ikhider> yep
<ikhider> Rentals
<greghere> phix, how do I find the location?
<Guest70847> woops.. using kde... ill try kubuntu
<phix> ikhider: then you need to install a properitary DVD unecnryption library
<akahige2> just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid.  noticed that the cups pdf printer is no longer available. was this removed for a reason...?
<phix> greghere: df -Th
<scriptx> since using compiz in Ubuntu 8.10 w/KDE4, my Task Manager icons are.. all the same? all of the apps down there have the same icon.
<Chrisie> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phix> Chrisie: thnx
<greghere> phix, thanks :)
<phix> ikhider: there you go ----^
<ikhider> Hey phix, what is the synaptic or terminal command for that?
<phix> ikhider: for what?
<ikhider> Oh, there...
<Chrisie> np
<smooth> I do not have "multiverse" mirror listed in my /etc/apt/sources.list - But it is checked off under Ubuntu Software repositories tab - What can I do to have it show in my etc file ? ?
<Robotic> k, hey thanks. I've been searching threads all afternoon. I'll go ahead and try it.
<prisca> hi
<twoornine> l
<Jophish> phix, How would I set this file to always execute as root, I don't think there is any security issue, as I wrote it, and it is 3 lines long
<kupesoft> I've got a computer with no disk drive, a busted cdrom drive, no netboot support, and not booting from USB support -- but it's got an old version of Debian installed
<kupesoft> Can I use grub to install ubunutu from a USB stick?
<prisca> how to use this?
<phix> Jophish: what does it do?
<phix> Jophish: when does it need to be run?
<Jophish> it is a script to change the display brightness
<zsquareplusc> kupesoft: if you have the infrastructure for netboot, you can make PXE boot floppies on rom-o-matic.com
<Jophish> I usually run it when switching to and from battery power
<kupesoft> No floppy drive an netboot support
<Pie-rate> http://jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/Screenshot-27.png how do i rename one of those CDRWs? i can't tell them apart when they're both named LTR-52327S
<kupesoft> *or
<phix> Jophish: ok, ubuntu does that for you though
<kupesoft> zsquareplusc: No netboot support,
<MTecknology> Pie-rate: why are you asking me?
<phix> Jophish: in the settings panel thingy somewhere
<kupesoft> zsquareplusc: No floppy drive
<zsquareplusc> kupesoft: yes, you can use the harddisk install method then. you can get an initrd+kernel for the installer from ubuntu
<kupesoft> zsquareplusc: It's an old laptop,
<Jophish> what do you mean phix?
<Pie-rate> MTecknology: I'm not, read the channel description. it says "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<kupesoft> zsquareplusc: Oh, so put the initrd+kernel on the HD, boot from it setting the install USB key as root?
<MTecknology> Pie-rate: oh - sorry... That hilighted me for some reason.
<zsquareplusc> kupesoft: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<MTecknology> Pie-rate: oh - the mtech in the site name caught ;)
<MTecknology> sorry
<Pie-rate> MTecknology: odd, why would mtech highlight it for you?
<phix> Jophish: you could use gksudo -u root YOUR_SCRIPT
<kupesoft> zsquareplusc: Beautiful solution, ty :)
<MTecknology> Pie-rate: common misspelling of my nick
<zsquareplusc> kupesoft: that will depend on your network to download the install files though
<atarinox> Quick question: If I needed to reinstall Ubuntu, but wanted to restore all my settings/apps on the new install, can I just save my current /home folder and replace the new one?
<kupesoft> zsquareplusc: Should be fine,
<phix> Jophish: I mean gnome has the ability to dim your laptops backlight when it is running on battery
<Jophish> nope
<Jophish> not this laptop
<Al1> n8tuser: Hey! I finally managed to get to the partition section of the installation process!
<phix> Jophish: oh
<Jophish> that's why I use the workaround script
<Al1> n8tuser: how should i set up my partitions?
<Jophish> and it's a pain to type sudo every time, and then my password
<zsquareplusc> kupesoft: fyi, the netboot works from different things, gPXE also has images that can be loaded from grub, USB sticks and more
<phix> Jophish: ok :) but sudo / gksudo remembers your password for 10 minutes :)  you can change this to longer if you like
<kupesoft> zsquareplusc: I'm not really sure what gPXE is?
<Jophish> yeah, I'd rather just set this file
<phix> Jophish: or configure sudo so it runs your application asroot without needing a password
<phix> Jophish: edit /etc/sudo.conf
<zsquareplusc> kupesoft: a free boot-rom replacement, you can get almost every PC to netboot with it.
<Jophish> so there is no way to not have to type sudo
<Jophish> I thought that ping did that though
<sketch_> so weird i didnt know u had to do sudo su to get root access in ubuntu
<Jophish> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<phix> Jophish: oops, I meant edit /etc/sudoers
<Jophish> phix, I'd rather not change a global variable
<zsquareplusc> sketch_: you should not use sudo su, use sudo -i or -s instead
<twoornine> visudo -f /etc/sudoers
<phix> Jophish: and add in %admin ALL=(ALL) /your/script
<sketch_> zsquare whats the diff?
<Jophish> this will make it always run as root, without any need for password or sudo?
<phix> Jophish: and add in %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: /your/script
<phix> Jophish: that is better :)
<zsquareplusc> !gksu > sketch_ see link there
<ubottu> sketch_, please see my private message
<phix> Jophish: yes
<Jophish> ok
<Jophish> this goes at the top of the script?
<phix> Jophish: end
<Jophish> ok
<Jophish> thanks
<phix> Jophish: well doesn't really matter, but I say chuck at at the end ;)
<phix> Jophish: that way you know where all of your local modifications are located
<Jophish> ok, thankds
<phix> Jophish: then when you use sudo to run that script it wont ask you for a password
<phix> Jophish: but it will run it as root
<Jophish> oh, I still have to sudo
<sketch_> look its zerocool
<pjKevin> help
<Jophish> could I write sudo at the start of each line in the script?
<Jophish> or just the line that needs sudo
<sketch_> i guess we're all hear wheres crashoveride?
<akahige2> I'm working the kinks out of my Intrepid upgrade, and I'm looking at Xorg (in top) chewing up huge amounts of resources. I'm not running any visual effects (my system is too slow), but the CPU use is close to 40%.  is there anything I can do to track why?
<zsquareplusc> Jophish: make a script that calls your script with sudo ;-)
<Jophish> haha
<pjKevin> after i typed in sudo apt-get autoremove  now i can open up my external harddrive or shut down ubuntu without disconnecting the power
<myk_robinson> hello, all
<qiang> hi. using 8.04, i am getting the 'error 15' during the boot time from grub. have only the desktop cd which doesn't have rescue mode. so i boot into the live ubuntu from it. looking at my ubuntu partition and i see nothing under /media/disk/boot ... how do i fix the boot problem now?
<Jophish> that could be in the form of an application launcher though zsquareplusc
<myk_robinson> How do i "reinitialize" rhythmbox and force it to rescan my library?
<phix> Jophish: yes, you still have to sudo :)  it just wont ask you for a password when running that script
<sketch_> qiang upgrade to 8.10
<myk_robinson> just got through retagging my music and need the changes to be updated.
<phix> ZeroCool: where's acidburns?
<sketch_> lol
<pjKevin> sorry
<phix> Jophish: lines that need sudo
<pjKevin> i meant Can't
<phix> Jophish: umm what?
<qiang> sketch_: need to fix it now to do some work.. other way than upgrading?
<myk_robinson> ZeroCool: the same ZeroCool from Tennessee?
<phix> Jophish: no, you use sudo to run the script
<phix> Jophish: you dont use sudo inside your script
<sketch_> qiang run wine or vmware to get work done
<Jophish> yes, never mind that
<phix> sketch_: or virtualbox <3
<sketch_> always save your work
<sketch_> yup
<phix> Jophish: ?
<pjKevin> anyone know what i should look at?
<phix> pjKevin: naked women
<pjKevin> really annoying not being able to open my external drive
<pjKevin> phix: thanks for the suggestion
<phix> :) my plesure
<sketch_>  <-- installing eclipse
<pjKevin> noone knows what it could be?
<Jophish>   hmm, I can't seem to create an application launcher for it
<uNdead> what the #$%^&*
<myk_robinson> How do i reset or reinistialize Rhythmbox?
<lbs_> hi
<uNdead> hi
<lbs_> who knows iTALC?
<lbs_> A kind of classroom managment soft
<pjKevin> noone knows how to fix my problem of shutting down not doing anything in gnome anymore...?
<kestrel> qiang, I think error 15 is your boot loader pointing to the wrong / partition
<sketch_> pjkevin describe your problem more clearly
<nbeebo> how can u change volume in the systray?
<__BSD__> kmix
<pjKevin> i click on my shut down button, and then i click on shut down, and nothing happens
<lgc> Isn't Synaptic supposed to signal there's a newer distro available?
<lucky711x> where are samba shares defined at now in Intrepid? I know you can define them in /etc/samba/smb.conf but what about when you share the folders through nautilus where are they defined at?
<pjKevin> I also click on the button for my VistaOS to access files
<pjKevin> and nothing pops up
<nbeebo> can u reboot then?
<Flannel> lgc: That'd be update-manager, and it depends on whether you have non-LTS upgrades turned on
<pjKevin> nope
<nbeebo> try in terminal, sudo reboot
<kestrel> nbeebo, add volume applet by right clicking on top panel
<nbeebo> kastrel, im not using gnome, or kde
<lgc> Flannel, thanks, let me check that.
<pjKevin> yaya i'm sure terminal will work
<amh> ive installed samba..  but for some reason i cannot find "shared folders" under sysem-->administration>shared folders
<nbeebo> hehehe tried it??
<amh> this is on ubuntu 8.10
<kestrel> nbeebo, what are you using
<pjKevin> i'm not going to try that though atm..
<Flannel> lgc: I believe that's in a secondary page of software sources, but I may be mistaken
<vegpuff> hi, my ubuntu bootable usb is not working in acer aspire one. it is showing come special characters (CCe(and a heart symboll))
<vegpuff> help!
<nbeebo> kastrel, avant-window-navigator, trayer and conky
<amh> can anyone tell me why i wouldnt have "shared folder" option?
<nbeebo> kastrel and gnome without gnome-panel
<numpy> amh are you in the samba group
<amh> numpy: i should be. i changed it in users+groups
<numpy> amh did you login and out ofter the change?
<mogi> hi whats a channel to get ubuntu support (having some ldap over ssl troubles)  thanx
<qiang> kestrel:  yeah. aware of that. but there is nothing in /boot for me fix things
<amh> numpy: i did not.
<amh> i guess i should?
<pckchem> Magi, you're here
<numpy> amh give that a go man :-)
<kupesoft> Hmm, this is tricker than I thought. Is there any way I can install from a USB key not having usb boot support with my BIOS?
<pjKevin> i can't describe my problem more clearly, if someone could tell me a config file name for the menu or something, its frustrating not being able to open these things
<nbeebo> how can u change volume from the systray? without desktop environment...
<kestrel> qiang, you have to mount the drive ie sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/drive
<mogi> pckchem: was that 2 me?
<lgc> Flannel, Update Manager doesn't say anything about that, but Software Origins (or Software Sources, whatever -I'm translating) has indeed an option in that regard: Distribution Updates.
<Chrisie> myk_robinson: the edit->preferences menu and the 'music' tab; try reselecting your music library location
<pckchem> mogi: yep, sorry
<amh> numpy: trying now
<kestrel> nbeebo, I use keybindings configured with eee
<mogi> no prob, cool i'll ask here then:
<mogi> was running ldap over ssl and all was fine until tues nite upgrade over libgnutls13 (feisty)
<mogi> ldap still runs fine on server but clients cant contact server anymore!
<nbeebo> kestrel, yes im using it too, but sometimes its easy to just use mouse... u think i can make it to change volume only when pressing + and -?
<Smegzor> What do I need to run to get a reasonably detailed list of the hardware in my pc?
<lgc> Flannel, since I've been quite disconnected lately, I don't even know the name of the newer distro, much less if it's LTS. Should I change it to "All"?
<hollywoodb> why are Firefox's fonts such a disaster? They aren't rendering nicely at all, in fact they don't even fit in with Gnome's fonts despite being set the same (DejaVu Sans).  I've tried fixing them with a custom userChrome.css to no avail
<mogi> auth.log says ldap clients fail since libgnutls13 upgrade on tues (ubuntu fiesty).  auth.log says could not connect to any ldap server as (null) and then some lines about failing to bind to ldap server when i try getent passwd.
<sketch_> lspci, lsusb, lshw
<numpy> Smegzor: try lspci
<sketch_> smegzor lspci, lsusb, lshw
<Flannel> lgc: LTS is 8.04 (and 6.06) and the next one will be 10.04, 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) isn't an LTS
<nbeebo> kastrel, yeah didnt thought it would work in gnome but it did...
<Smegzor> thanks
<mogi> been googling for days now to no avail
<pjKevin> does anyone know what the name for the config file for the menu is?
<doors98> is it possibl;e on ubuntu to use yahoo messenger? if ever, how? thanks
<Jason_> Hello, my installation was working fine but now when I try and boot I get a "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" error
<sketch_> doors yeah use pigeon
<pjKevin> or does anyone know how to access an external drive through terminal?
<mogi> pjKevin: mount it
<amh> numpy: i logged back in and still dont see it
<Flannel> lgc: As to whether you should upgrade, is there anything you are looking forwardto in Intrepid?  Do you dislike Hardy? or is it working out good for you?
<kestrel> nbeebo, with crunchbang (openbox) super v launchs volume  :: maybe possible to map mouse button 3 and 4 for up and down voluem
<doors98>  sketch_:thanks, if i use pigeon, can i directly see my contacts on YM?
<pjKevin> mogi: i'm a newb sorry, whats the line?
<sketch_> yeah
<qiang> kestrel: it is mounted already. but nothing under the boot/ directory under the live cd.
<sketch_> try it
<mogi> pjKevin:  well depends on dev but something like mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt should do
<nbeebo> kastrel, wouldnt it mess up with scrolling firefox etc?
<mogi> look in your log files to see what system names the dev
<akahige2> anybody get hit with the "xorg running at >20% of available resources" issue...? more than a few people have reported this and filed bugs, but they're almost a month old and there's no activity on them...
<numpy> amh: :- / you were able to access it before?
<mogi> so any ldap gurus in here?
<kestrel> nbeebo, maybe not with modifier key like shift
<pjKevin> thanks
<amh> numpy: never on this install. i only set this up today.
<nbeebo> when i volume up with keyboard shortcuts, it only changes volume of microphone
<numpy> i see
<debeee> canyou dual-boot macos/ubuntu without parallels? does anyone have a working guide for this?
<numpy> amh:  and the window manager your using is Gnome...
<nbeebo> kestrel, yeah.. but only mouse, maybe i can use button 2 then volume with scrolls... hmm ill check
<mogi> anyone know a good hardy guide for ldap over ssl?
<amh> numpy: yes, gnome.. ubuntu 8.10 desktop
<owen1> what's the diffence between vbox from the repositories and the one from vbox website?
<sketch_> mogi what is ldap
<mogi> !ldap
<lgc> Flannel, thanks. I'm of course always looking for "better" in general. Some specific things I'd like to find in the new distro would be better Wifi connectivity (since It's kind of quirky), a better Firefox (V.3 turned out quite processor-hungry and buggy --I switched back to Opera) and perhaps even that my swap actually worked!)
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<chetnick> ﻿hi, got the new laptop that has express card slot instead of PCIMCIA. I  have Atheros PCMCIA card that worked fine with ubuntu on my old laptop. Do you think the card is going to work with PCMCIA to ExpressCard adapter?
<kestrel> qiang, look at output of df -h and you should have the livecd and usually the live cd does not mount the local hard drive
<nbeebo> how can i bind something to mouse buttons?
<nbeebo> like left click then use scroll to change volume..
<RangerDuRisk> i load compiz desktop manager for windows effect.....when i install this...i  got my windows for choose witch effect we want....but when im clicking on install destop button....i got a -Error message kdesudo command not found ....then i click ok....:/
<sketch_> whats programmed in hex lately ?
<pjKevin> dammit!
<pjKevin> i mounted it and its still not opening!
<jaek> programming in hex? that is pretty leet
<jaek> manipulating machine code by hand is a true sign of leetness
<nbeebo> when i bind volume to + and - on numpad, why does it only change mircrophone volume?
<nbeebo> or simply binding any button
<nottha_k> how do I see why apt-get upgrade is updating a package?
<mogi>  is there a channel for ubuntu ldap or higher level ubuntu support?
<pjKevin> could someone please help me? i really don't understand what to do and I would like to access some files that i'm trying to transfer over from windows, gnome doesn't do anything when i click on my VistaOS button and i don't know what the terminal command to open it is
<Chrisie> owen1: I'm not 100 percent certain but I'm not sure the repo Virtualbox could make use of USB
<kestrel> nbeebo, what app are you using to do the bindings
<nbeebo> mogi, try debian, rch or gentoo, lol
<owen1> Chrisie: got it.
<mogi> hhahaha
<nbeebo> kestrel, gnome keyboard shortcuts
<nbeebo> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<russell__> how do I change my nick?
<Grey_Loki> russell__, /nick yournickhere
<nbeebo> maybe /nick ***
<pjKevin> 1318 people ignore my pleas....
<RivitingOne> I need some help finding a ATI video driver that will work with wine to play world of warcraft.  The card is a Powercolor X800 GTO. I have read about using the open source, and proprietary drivers as well as using EnvyNG (which I just tried) Can someone please suggest a driver source and the reason for choosing that driver please?
<lgc> pjKevin, it happens...
<nottha_k> RivitingOne: the proprietary ati one is your only hope
<nbeebo> rivitingone, u know if the driver works first?
<nottha_k> pjKevin: if you insist
<lgc> pjKevin, I'm not sure I can help you, since I don't know or dispose of Vista, but XP.
<pjKevin> its not an issue with vista
<lgc> pjKevin, have you tried old 'cp <origin_file> <destiny_file>?
<duanedesign> do you have to have samba installed to acess a windows workgroup on a network
<Chrisie> ditto never seen Vista. Not sure what you mean by VistaOS button
<RivitingOne> notta_k and nbeebo: The one that EnvyNG installed finally got rid of the horizontal tearing I was getting but any game I play I get a complete rearangment of my screen as if everything was chopped into blocks and every other one was shifted down and to the left.
<craigbass1976>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff   I went here, and can see my wide open wireless network, but can't connect.  I
<RivitingOne> that includes openarena which doesn't use wine
<pjKevin> igc, its a mount issue, and it won't mount despite it working 20 minutes ago i ran apt-get auto-remove in between then to clean up some stuff but i think something important may have been deleted
<craigbass1976> 've got wifi radar installed, but can't see it that way, only in GNOME's regular network icon
<lgc> pjKevin, does 'mount' show it?
<nbeebo> rivitingone, well maybe thats a sign that the first ones didnt work... but have u tried compiz to see if  3d works?
<craigbass1976> Oh, forget it.  I'm all set.  Didn't wait long enough in wifi radar for it to show up I guess
<Gracenotes> I've backed up my home directory on a laptop with a somewhat-broken Ubuntu installation and I'm preparing to do a fresh reinstall. Before I do so... are there any other directories worth backing up?
<Gracenotes> with any sort of profile data in them, that is
<RivitingOne> ﻿nbeebo: don't have compiz
<Chrisie> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<pjKevin> igc, no, i click on it and nothing happens, dare i say i like windows better when something is wrong an error window pops up.. not true i;m jsut frustrated
<elementz> i get a strange error message when running a video with mplayer from the terminal E: client-conf-x11.c: XOpenDisplay() failed
<nottha_k> RivitingOne: my honest recommendations are 1) just use windows to play games. 2) if you insist on using linux, use an nvidia card. 3) If you insist on using linux and on usixng ati Don't play games anymore :). I chose number 3 for myself.
<Gracenotes> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<phrostbite> in the k3b copy cd options it has copy cd or clone cd. What is the differance?
<nbeebo> rivitingone, i use ati and it works, just so u know
<elementz> i googled allready but that did not help much, seems to have to do with pulse audio
<elementz> can anybody make something of that error message?
<RivitingOne> ﻿﻿nbeebo: sad face.... I hate to hear that. I was really hoping to be able to leave windows behind but my wife and I really enjoy playing together so I guess open source isn't quite ready for me, or the other way around.
<lgc> pjKevin, please precede your answer to me with "lgc", not "igc".
<nbeebo> rivitingone, i mean, ur drivers arent set up correct...
<elementz> strangely i actually do get audio, but now video
<nottha_k> RivitingOne: like neebo said, you can get it to work. I'm just saying it can be a big pain in the ass, and not always worth your time.
<nbeebo> rivitingone, maybe ur open source drivers didnt work, and others didnt replace
<lgc> pjKevin, you need a terminal in order to enter commands. Get one from Apps->Accesories.
<pjKevin> lgc, sorry
<pjKevin> lgc, k
<elementz> guess i'll have to come back later
<pjKevin> lgc, i got it working :)
<jordan_> how do i make cp copy a directoy?
<RivitingOne> ﻿nbeebo: did you say you use the proprietary drivers? If there was a guide that was up to date and correct I could follow it but every time I find one it contradicts another or is old...
<Chrisie> elementz: what driver do you have mplayer set to use?  right click on mplayer , the Preferences menu and the Video tab
<pjKevin> lgc, i installed pysdm
<lgc> pjKevin, good!
<abarbaccia> jordan_: its cp -r but you should type 'man cp' to get the manual page on any command - they're the best source on how to use tools
<pjKevin> lgc, thanks for giving me your time
<elementz> Chrisie: i normally run it from console
<jordan_> just there abarbaccia didn't like it
<nbeebo> rivitingone, not using anything at the moment, but i had it working with it before i reinstalled...
<kestrel> jordan_, cp -r source destination
<nbeebo> rivitingone, oh forgot the question...
<abarbaccia> jordan_: thats the KEY to learning how to use the command line - you'll get used to it - takes some time to understand the format
<nbeebo> rivitingone, what works is clicking the icon in the systray on a fresh install to enable proprietary drivers then install
<RivitingOne> ﻿nottha_k: I really want to be able to stay just with ubuntu. It isn't a matter of willingness to put in the time. Its more a lack of direction, information and I am realizing a whole lot of understanding
<Chrisie> elementz: try using a different driver with the -vo option
<nbeebo> nbeebo, u could fix it anyway, but that would be the fastest if ur not really lucky..
<sketch_> rivitingone use virtualbox wine or vmware
<docbob> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kestrel> jordan_, there are nuances with the trailing /  look at the man pages
<sargento> Any idea how to mount a flash drive?, I've tried "lsusb" and it appears but I can't mount it
<RivitingOne> ﻿nbeebo: Is there a command or anything that can reset/delete/revert to the original video setup without having to reinstall again?
<lgc> pjKevin, now you got me finding out what the hell is pysdm...
<elementz> Chrisie: smae problem
<nbeebo> rivitingone, im not sure, but u could reinstall a unmodified kernel, uninstall all traces of drivers then install propieratary
<RivitingOne> ﻿sketch_: I am trying to get wine working but with limited success. So many guides say different things. Can someone just direct me to a reliable up to date linux information site perhapse? Somewhere that I could do the searching myself through material that was relitivly correct?
<nbeebo> rivitingone, im just here for help myself too, but i had troubles in the past, and i also know that drivers modifies the kernel...
<niriven> Does 64-bit now have the 10 flash in the repos?
<sargento> Someone know any visual application to mount USB Flash drives?
<grant2328> sargento: try "dmesg" just after you plug in the device
<nbeebo> rivitingone, and the thing about reinstalling etc, not sure it would work
<grant2328> sargento: though nautilus _should_ autodetect it.
<justizin> hello, i'm curious as to how i can create new partitions / volumes which may be mounted by uuid, rather than device name, as is the case with those set up during installation.  i've googled a bit, but haven't found anything directly useful, any help would be appreciated while i continue to try and sort this out myself.
<RivitingOne> ﻿nbeebo: How would I find out how to do that? Anyone have a suggestion as to where I could find a correct walkthrough/information on reinstalling an unmodified kernel?
<lgc> sargento 'mount', of course, and its lighter version, pmount.
<sargento> grant2328: Yeap, it should but it doesn't.
<rodolfo> does somebody know how i can rip audio from dvd? I'm using dvd::rip but I don't know how to make it work...
<sargento> lgc: I'm new in ubuntu and when I edit fstab to mount it, I get errors
<nbeebo> rivitinone, its in the repository, but i dont know how to replace it etc, maybe just remove the modified one, but dont know how
<Jophish> How can I contact the repository maintainers?
<lgc> sargento, a flash memory shouldn't be in /etc/fstab.
<whyameye> I want to update from 64 bit 8.04 to 32 bit 8.10. Is there a way to use the updater for this or do I have to start from scratch?
<nbeebo> jophish on ubuntus website it says: To report a problem with the web site, e-mail frank@lichtenheld.de. For other contact information, see the Ubuntu contact page.
<lgc> sargento, that is because only fixed mount points should appear on such table.
<Chrisie> elementz: hmm. the user you're trying to run mplayer with, are you in the pulse-access group?
<Weez> I have a motherboard with hdmi and after a ton of fihting and alot of help i have system sounds over hdmi so i know its possible but im not getting any dvd sounds, mp3, youtube, avi etc etc
<Weez> any idea what i can look for?
<Weez> im baffled
<softwarejonas> does anybody know how to create a proper guest account without password?
<sargento> lgc: Thank you, my fault. How can I know which dev is my usb flash drive.
<nbeebo> RivitingOne needs help with ATI drivers, help him please...
<RivitingOne> From the ubuntu forums "...create a new user,new user will have default settings with no reinstallation" Anyone know if this applies to video drivers?
<lgc> sargento, 'dmesg | tail'. It should tell you.
<Jophish> RivitingOne, you could try it and see
<sargento> lgc: [ 8859.688584] Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 1939455
<softwarejonas> RivitingOne: What was your question?
<sargento> [ 8859.695940] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Device not ready: Sense Key : Not Ready [current]
<sargento> [ 8859.695951] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Device not ready: Add. Sense: Medium not present
<sargento> [ 8859.695960] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 1939448
<sargento> [ 8859.703932] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Device not ready: Sense Key : Not Ready [current]
<FloodBot3> sargento: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sargento> [ 8859.703941] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Device not ready: Add. Sense: Medium not present
<grant2328> what's the word on support for built-in sony memorystick readers? (like on a laptop)
<Jophish> if the drivers are broken beyond repair, then you have nothing to lose
<RivitingOne> Is there a command in terminal that will tell me what driver is installed?
<lgc> sargento, then something like 'pmount -t vfat /dev/whatever chosen_mount_point'.
<shams> our company develop open source projects. is this true that we have a unique project in the source forge for any project of company? or we must have one project in sf.net contains all internal company projects?
<LinuxJunke> i am having troublers with an intel 8201 with no sound need some help
<RivitingOne> ﻿softwarejonas: Basicly I am trying like mad to install functioning ati drivers for a X800 video card but I don't know which to use. There are so many differing openions on the forums and guides.
<sargento> What should I use after dev, I create a folder in media usb called usbdrive, so I suppose it should be "pmount -t vfat /dev/whatever /media/usbdrive"
<sargento> lgc: What should I use after dev, I create a folder in media usb called usbdrive, so I suppose it should be "pmount -t vfat /dev/whatever /media/usbdrive"
<lgc> sargento, it can happen your device should refuse to talk to the kernel. It might be your case. You might try either trying with another USB port, another USB device or, the old-and-dirty trick of rebooting your machine Windows-style.
<Fezzler1> Is $HOME the same as USRNAME/
<RivitingOne> ﻿softwarejonas: I play world of warcraft (yeah yeah yeah shuddup ) with my wife but I can't get it to work with wine
<nbeebo> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kestrel> softwarejonas, in 8.10 there is a utility under administration that creates a guest account, I think it is called Guest Account.
<lgc> sargento, it should be something like 'pmount -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/usb'.
<nbeebo> rivitingone, can u run the command gsudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste everything into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and send link? maybe i could help with anything...
<shadowwulf> where is the location to enter a eth0 command to get access to the net
<\Kira> is there a easier way to remove files via the command line? Its a pain in the ass to have to empty every directory before I remove it :(
<sargento> lgc: I've tried another USB flash drives and there's no problem with 'em. My USB Flash drive actually is a cellphone with modem functionability, If I switch to modem mode, it works, but I can tranfer files to my cell.
<shadowwulf> in a bash prompt
<Al1> im repartioning my drive, what partitions should i create?
<nbeebo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sargento> lgc: sorry, I can't tranfer files to my cellphone because I cannot mount it
<kestrel> Al1, I create / and /home only.
<grant2328> Al1: at the very least, have a separate partition for /home
<lgc> sargento, from what I recall from my experiences with my Nokia, you need to enable something on the phone in order to make it work as a USB storage device. Have you looked into that already?
<Al1> what about a swap?
<Chrisie> \Kira: the rm command has -r -f options , recursive and force. Does this not do what you want
<RivitingOne> ﻿nbeebo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78562/ That's a pretty handy little tool
<shadowwulf> trying to get access to the internet in safe mode ... what is the location of the file to edit it
<kestrel> Al1, swap if you have spinning disks - no for ssd
<lgc> sargento, that is, first, configure the phone, then plug it in.
<grant2328> Al1: You might also consider a separate boot partition, especially if you want to toy with other distros.
<sargento> lgc: Yeap, actually I can switch it to modem mode and my PC recognize it, but when I change my cellphone to USB Flash drive nothing happen. It's already in USB Flash Drive Mode.
<shadowwulf> trying to get access to the internet in safe mode ... what is the location of the file to edit it
<Al1> kestrel: im on a dell inspiron 1525, ho do i know if i have ssd?
<kestrel> grant2328, how does a separate boot partition help with multiple distros?
<nbeebo> rivitingone, im swedish, what exactly does depth mean?
<nbeebo> rivitingone, long time lyme disease.. lol
<grant2328> kestrel: means you only have one copy of the kernels
<lgc> sargento, then unplug it and plug it again and try the mount (but it should be done automatically if everything is working).
<kestrel> Al1, you do not likely have a solid state drive. You want sway 1.5X your ram.
<ssdt> i have installed ubuntu and trying to make is so that in the startup, it doesn't directly go to windows
<ssdt> how can i configure windows so that it happens that way
<RivitingOne> ﻿nbeebo: depth is like if you held one hand at 1 foot away and another hand at two feet away.
<Al1> kestrel: ok
<shadowwulf> what file do i have to edit to gain internet from a bash prompt
<RivitingOne> ﻿nbeebo: seeing the amount of distance between two objects in your line of sight might be a good way to put it
<sargento> I just unplugged it and plugged it once again but my computer seems not to find it
<nbeebo> rivitingone, hmmm think it could mean screen refresh rate? lol
<sargento> lgc: I just unplugged it and plugged it once again but my computer seems not to find it
<RivitingOne> ﻿nbeebo: nope
<kestrel> grant2328, isn't having different kernels part of exploring different distros? Personal preference
<sargento> lgc: How can I know which dev I must use to mount my cellphone?
<ssdt> can someone please help me?
<ssdt> i need some help quickly as possible please
<shadowwulf> what file do i have to edit to gain internet from a bash prompt
<nbeebo> rivitingone, i could only think if one thing then, change the fgl at the bottom to match the installed driver, if it doesnt work ur screen will go black... u can still use the command line tho...
<grant2328> kestrel: yeah, the thought just occurred to me. especially if you want to fool with the kernel in your experimentations
<lgc> sargento, I'm not sure, honestly. It probably is associated with the USB port you use.
<grant2328> kestrel: the redundant data gets to me. pet peeve/personal preference :)
<sargento> lgc: Thank you anyway.
<cdeszaq> How can I figure out what speed a network link is running at, or has negotiated itself to, from the command line?
<lgc> sargento, but have you exhausted every possibility of configuration in your phone?
<pez> smart ppl of the #ubuntu -- I need to figure out how to un-fuck my /boot -- its gotten full without my noticing and now trying to remove old linux kernel images via synaptic is failing - what is the safe thing to do?
<kestrel> cdeszaq, ifconfig
<nbeebo> pez dont swear, people will get angry :S lol
<RivitingOne> I might have to reboot here in a sec, wish me luck lol
<nbeebo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Al1> kestrel: ran install got the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/78569/
<shadowwulf> what file do i have to edit to gain internet from a bash prompt
<nbeebo> wait
<nbeebo> rivitingone ur here?
<RivitingOne> ﻿nbeebo: waiting
<RivitingOne> ﻿nbeebo:barely lol
<grant2328> what's the word on sony memorystick in-built readers under linux?
<c0re_> !
<shadowwulf> what file do i have to edit to gain internet from a bash prompt
<wartalker> shadowwulf:wired or wireless
<jordan_> how do you get grep to stop at the first match?
<kestrel> Al1, when you got to the partitioning did you select the default - use whole disk
<nbeebo> rivitingone, if its turning blank, press ctrl+alt+f1, login, write sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change the bottom fglrx to fgl, and the upper fglrx to vesa, so it would use the default drivers.. to save in nano just exit then choose safe
<Al1> kestrel: no i used the manual
<shadowwulf> wartalker, wired
<nbeebo> rivitingone, u could connect back to irc from command too btw...
<RivitingOne> ok, I'll give it a shot
<nbeebo> ok
<RivitingOne> appreciate it
<sargento> lgc: yeah, that's the only way to change it, modem or USB Media Flash, I used to work on gutsy but it doesn't any more in Ibex
<goldmetal> i installed 8.10 via upgrade. my uname still says 2.6.24.19 , how to use new kernel?
<kestrel> Al1, are you installing on the first hard drive or a secondary drive
<nbeebo> rivitingone no problem i hate problems too..
<pez> nbeebo - you mean *you* get offended and I think thats pretty lame that all you can do is complain about my language when ubuntu just filled my boot partition screwing me here when it *clearly* should know that it was about to do it. *that* I find rude.
<Al1> kestrel: first
<nbeebo> pez
<nbeebo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wartalker> shadowwulf: dhcp if your lan support
<Al1> kestrel: correction* only
<kestrel> Al1, did you select the format check box?
<shadowwulf> wartalker,  my lan is not on at the moment ... i need to know wjay file to edit so i can add it
<nbeebo> pez, try losing all ur files then...
<Al1> kestrel: for which partitions?
<lgc> sargento, hmm... that happens all too often!
<tulimaq> shadowwulf, pastebin ur  "ifconfig" output
<wartalker> shadowwulf:route can add the router
<kestrel> Al1, are you setting up a dual boot? You should format all partitions you install on the first time you install. Reinstall may not require format of /home directory and this saves all personal data.
<Al1> kestrel: ok i just did. same problem
<xorlim> how do I show info about my CPU?
<technogen> shadowwulf edit the /etc/wvdial.conf
<shadowwulf> tulimaq, i know it doenst have a eth0 port added ,... i need to add it ... but i forgot where
<cdeszaq> Is there any reason for a network link that negotiated at 100baseTx-FD to be only sending at 10MB/s?
<nbeebo> damn what if i damaged the installation to the guy i helped.... :,(
<Al1> kestrel: im booting from the dvd
<shadowwulf> technogen,  its wired ethernet
<sargento> lgc: so, any clue to mount it?
<Al1> kestrel: im trying to fix the original partitioning layout to make it more flexible
<prakash_629> i cannot connect to internet in my account. but it gets connected in another account. What is the problem ?
<grant2328> pez: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=removing+old+kernels+from+%2Fboot&l=1
<kestrel> Al1, does your computer have windows and do you want to keep it?
<Al1> kestrel: no an no
<lgc> sargento, not any more that I've told you, I regret. Check dmesg for the device number. And if nothing works do file a bug or check the bug archives.
<prakash_629> Firefox is in offline mode. How can i make it online mode. ???
<phix> back
<aaaaa> prakash_629 I can
<erpo> I have a printer/scanner multifunction machine connected to a server running cupsd. I can print over the network using my laptop. However, I would also like to scan over the network. Is this possible?
<homecable> how do i install apache1.3 on unbuntu-server
<lgc> xorlim, one way is to cat /proc/cpuinfo, but I'm sure there are other friendlier ways.
<tulimaq> shadowwulf,  /etc/network/interfaces
<Al1> kestrel: i originally had ubuntu but my sound card went hay wire and i could not find the source so i backed up all important data and i reinstalled, i figured that as long as i was doing this i may as well fix the partitions
<homecable> with php and cgi
<shadowwulf> ok
<Al1> kestrel: my problem now is that i cannot change the partitions without receiving that error
<kestrel> Al1, one thing came to me. you have to remove the original partitions. maybe there is no space.
<shadowwulf> tulimaq,  what two lines i put in there ... auto eth0  and iface DHCP ?
<sargento> lgc: Thanks a lot.
<Flynsarmy> In intrepid the file open dialogue box pops up with really weird sizes and sometimes its missing hte desktop and one other link on the left and is blank whtie in the center. Is this a common problem?
<grant2328> how do I get my built-in sony memorystick reader to work?
<homecable> auto eth0
<homecable> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<cdeszaq> erpo: Of course it is possible, how do you mean "scan over the network"? Remotely operate a scanner, or simply use one machine to scan and the pick up the file from annother?
<lgc> sargento, sorry I couldn't just get you through.
<Al1> kestrel: is there a way to check that?
<tulimaq> shadowwulf, auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<sargento> lgc: Don't worry, you tried and that's what counts
<nbeebo> damn the guy i helped isnt back yet :S:S:
<kestrel> Al1, in manual partitioning what does it say next to sda1?
<lgc> sargento, OK.
<cdeszaq> nbeebo: Just assume it worked and he had no more problems :)
<__BSD__> you better hide and change your nick nbeebo hehe :)
<sargento> lgc: Let my try if someone else can help me
<nbeebo> cdeszaq, __BSD__ HIHI :D
<lgc> sargento, be my guest.
<Al1> kestrel: the size i allocated it and the type ext3 and the mount point / and check in format box
<Xpistos> When I try and connect to my server with TERMINAL SERVER CLIENT using VNC, I only get a small view regardless of if I have it in full screen or not. Does I have to turn off compiz to get the full screen view?
<Al1> kestrel: under used it says unused
<sargento> Any idea how can I know which /dev is my USB Flash Drive supposed to be?
<Al1> kestrel: sorry unknown
<kestrel> Al1, no, on the previous screen.
<tulimaq> sargento, sudo fdisk -l
<slinkeey> Hi...
<slinkeey> Has anyone else decided to roll back to 8.04?
<Al1> In Manual it says nothing
<Al1> kestrel: it is blank
<shadowwulf> tulimaq,  thanks that worked
<__BSD__> I have slinkeey , im DONE with 8.10 forever
<slinkeey> 8.10 is nice but 8.4 seams more polished....
<grant2328> slinkeey: I did. had weird boot and network issues
<tulimaq> shadowwulf, nps
<slinkeey> I have more problems with 8.10
<__BSD__> I had Nvidia and sound probs
<kestrel> Al1, how much space is available on sda?
<slinkeey> 8.04 was awesome
<sargento> tulimaq fdisk -l only shows my hard drives, but my USB Flash drive doesn't apper on it
<slinkeey> Ok... I am glad I am not the only one..
<Al1> kestrel: i have 120 gb to partition
<shadowwulf> __BSD__, how did you fix the nvidia issues ?
<__BSD__> i went to 8.04 ;)
<__BSD__> lol
<cdeszaq> slinkeey: Well of course it would be...8.04 was a long term release
<slinkeey> hehe
<ubd> please help me to construct a sentence, if you can please msg me
<dnyy> Grr, well I got this CD drive to start opening and closing, but neither windows or ubuntu will recognize it. :/
<cdeszaq> ubd: What kind of a sentence?
<slinkeey> ok
<shadowwulf> what is defualt encoding in the US ... UTF-8 ?
<slinkeey> So do they test stuff in 8.10 and then if it is good it makes it into 8.04?
<tulimaq> sargento,  maybe some driver issue ?
<ubd> it is a simple sentece but i english is not my ative pls msg me
<RyanPrior> !pm | ubd
<cdeszaq> slinkeey: More like the testing needed for stuf to get into a long-term release is more rigourous
<ubottu> ubd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<kestrel> Al1, so you select sda and then edit or add (I'm doing this from memory) and on the next screen it should let you size the partition.
<slinkeey> oh ok
<slinkeey> that makes sence
<ubd> this is not about ubuntu but english ?
<RyanPrior> ubd: There may be another channel with speakers of your native language. What is it?
<Al1> kestrel: yes and the type and whether i want to format and the directory
<ubd> #gays ?
<RyanPrior> ...
<dnyy> haha
<dnyy> what? :x
<nbeebo> OMG
<__BSD__> lol
<nbeebo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kestrel> Al1, try ext2
<slinkeey> I have used ubuntu for a few years now and for some reason 8.10 has given me a fare share of problems... I guess I am not being fare hehe..
<slinkeey> thanks for the tips
<Al1> kestrel: also it has the location, beginning or end
<sargento> tulimaq: No, I don't think so, because I've tried another USB Flash drives and my computer recognize them
<nbeebo> ! cn
<dnyy> slinkeey: really? it's given me the least amount of problems out of any of the other versions. :o
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<RyanPrior> slinkeey: Problems always come up some time, and if you use the OS enough you'll eventually get hit. Hang in there. :-)
<Flynsarmy> In intrepid the file open dialogue box pops up with really weird sizes and sometimes its missing hte desktop and one other link on the left and is blank whtie in the center. Is this a common problem?
<Al1> kestrel: ext2 for my /home mount as well?
<slinkeey> Sargento, are you having trouble getting 8.10 to mount your USB?
<slinkeey> drive
<WahbeN> Hi all!! I really want to test out KDE 4.1, am currently using Ubuntu distro 8.04 but I am considering installing Kubuntu 8.10. Anyone advises against it? How usable is KDE as a main desktop environment?
<kestrel> Al1, / in the begining and then swap then /home is how I do it.
<akhil_> I can't open streaming asx files on my browser from my vlc. What plugin should i install to view these files?
<kestrel> Al1, ext2 for /home
<Al1> kestrel: alright am trying
<nbeebo> al1, make swap twice the size of ur ram, / 5 gb, and /home the rest
<slinkeey> Sargento: If so I know the fix...
<slinkeey> I went throught this myself
<__BSD__> WahbeN: id' hold off on that, what do you need thats in 8.10 that 8.04 doesnt have ?
<RyanPrior> WahbeN: If stability of your desktop is important, I suggest sticking with what works. KDE is "beta" quality software.
<dmulholland> WahbeN, its pretty usable at the minute, i just still prefer gnome although i didnt really give it much of a chance :) some nice touches in it tho
<__BSD__> plus 8.04 is supported longer, its a LTS (Long term support) release
<dmulholland> WahbeN, you also might be wise to ask in #kubuntu :)
<tulimaq> sargento, strange then ... check dmesg maybe that can help u
<craigbass1976> I can't play an mp3 all of a sudden.  Nor can I start Ardour, getting jack starting issues.  Weird.  Anyone else experiencing the mp3 bit in hardy?
<RyanPrior> nbeebo: Is "twice the size of your RAM" really needed these days? I can't imagine using more than 2gb of swap...
<RyanPrior> craigbass1976: Did you check Launchpad for bugs?
<sargento> slinkeey: yeap, with 8.04 my computer mounted it perfect
<WahbeN> BSD: I am really not sure what 8.10 has that 8.04 doesn't the point is I want to start off anew because my current installation is clutered with hundreds of compiled packages etc.. I am currrently backing up my home in order to install kubuntu.
<slinkeey> Sargento:  I had the same problem..
<grant2328> I remember reading somewhere that you can get away with <2xRAM when you have 2GB of it.
<slinkeey> Let me gig up a thread
<nbeebo> ryanprior, well, swap is there so ur ram wont be overloaded so i guess 1 gb is fine if u dont use massive games....
<WahbeN> dmulholland: I figured #kubuntu might be a bit biased.. that's why I went and asked here :-)
<slinkeey> dig
<slinkeey> On my other PC
<dmulholland> WahbeN, thats a fair point but in here is likely biased towards gnome :)
<sargento> slinkeey  Did you solve it?
<RyanPrior> nbeebo: If you are running games and they're swapping, your FPS will be terrible and you need more RAM.
<Stargazer> How come i can't print PNG images with transparent layers ? they come out black where the transparency is.
<dmulholland> WahbeN, download the live CD and give it a shot
<__BSD__> WahbeN: KDE4 is pretty nice as well,,, ummm but personal i'd get Kubuntu 8.04 over Kubuntu 8.10
<slinkeey> Yeas this solved my problem
<craigbass1976> nope.  Thought I'd poke here first.
<slinkeey> I didn't come up with the fix..
<craigbass1976> RyanPrior, nope.  Thought I'd poke here first.
<dnyy> If my CD drive is opening/closing and making the noises of trying to read, but isn't reading or even being recognized by windows and ubuntu, it's broken right?
<slinkeey> have a few minutes for me to dig it up?
<nbeebo> ryanprior, well if theres only a few places in the game where ram would exceed just a lil bit the game would lag etc, maybe crash
<sargento> slinkeey: Sorry, but what did you do?	
<sketch_> how do i run wine ? i installed wine now I want to run it like windows is that how it works ?
<RyanPrior> craigbass1976: It's actually better to check launchpad first, since there may be workaround info, links to Ubuntu forum threads, etc.
<craigbass1976> dnyy, probably; you've got a nice drink coaster now
<erpo> cdeszaq: I mean I want to run the Gimp on my laptop, and "Acquire" an image by connecting to the scanner hardware over the network.
<dmulholland> WahbeN, also there are some nice touches in .10 such as the new networkmanager that supports 3G sticks (if you ever work mobile)
<slinkeey> Sargento: Hold on.. I am going to my desktop where I had to do it
<erpo> (The scanner hardware is connected to an Ubuntu 8.04 server box.)
<WahbeN> dmulholland, I am def a fan of gnome, I was using KDE only years ago and it didn't do it for me, but I've been charmed by the vector graphics wdgets etc...
<dnyy> craigbass1976: Well shoot, just when I wanted to reinstall my OSs. :(
<Al1> kestrel: whats the diff between ext2 and ext3?
<__BSD__> sketch_: 'wine blahblah.exe'  in a terminal should do the trick
<RyanPrior> Al1: ext3 has journaling support. Otherwise, it's pretty similar.
<dmulholland> WahbeN, those things die off quite quickly, in my opinion KDE is becoming very Mac OSX in some of its features
<sargento> slinkeey: Thank you.
<RyanPrior> sketch_: Not even needed anymore. Just './blahblah.exe' should work these days.
<Al1> Alright Ext2 is working
<nbeebo> kde got too many options for my like.. and the new gui is kinda ugly
<__BSD__> RyanPrior: that was kinda rude.
<kestrel> Al1, ext3 is a journaling filesystem and has more advanced features for the more advance user.
<__BSD__> either way woulda worked
<WahbeN> Well thanks for your help, I'll be sure to try the live-cd before installing anyways. BSD: why do you prefer 8.04 vs 8.10? Are there many known problems with Ibex?
<craigbass1976> dnyy, you haven't got another you can rip out of a dead box?
<__BSD__> WahbeN: for the long term support :)
<RyanPrior> __BSD__: I make no judgment -- I was pleased to find that explicitly calling "wine" isn't needed anymore, and I thought to pass that information on.
<dnyy> Well I'm on a laptop.  Could I use one from a desktop, cause I don't have another laptop layin' around. :/
<WahbeN> I see.. k thanks.
<Tazbobu> My ubuntu wlan0 keeps losing the dns server addresses.  If I have it setup to use DHCP it configures the connection properly but doesn't get the DNS... I have added the DNS in the settings and it works fine but every time it reconnects the DNS is gone
<Al1> kestrel: it failed
<goldmetal> how to install cool thee?
<goldmetal> theme?
<__BSD__> you're welcome WahbeN good luck
<goldmetal> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kestrel> Al1, I've never felt the diff. Look on wikipedia.
<dmulholland> WahbeN, for me the features of 8.10 outweigh the downfalls but then ive also found a few programs i cant get to work without the old kernel (Intel VTune) but give it a shot and all the best! :)
<kestrel> Al1, same or diff
<Flynsarmy> In intrepid the file open dialogue box pops up with really weird sizes and sometimes its missing hte desktop and one other link on the left and is blank whtie in the center. Is this a common problem?
<Al1> kestrel: looks like the same
<Polygon89> does anyone have problems with msn staying connected but your friends are not getting your messages and vice versa?
<slinkeey> sargento: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264789
<Polygon89> *via pidgin
<slinkeey> Everyone else take a look at this for him too if you don't mind
<dmulholland> Flynsarmy, I haven't seen it apart from sometimes the firefox one opening very small
<nbeebo> dammit i suck
<Flynsarmy> dmulholland, Yea, super small. happens in a few programsm. In pidgin occasionally it's broken all together until i restart the application
<WahbeN> dmulholland, yea I haven't looked into 8.04 and 8.10's kernel features. I hope all my drivers will be supported ncely.
<WahbeN> *hardware that is
<slinkeey> sargento: Scroll down to where Grzegorz says how the trick worked for him...  you just need to change line 59 in 60-persistene-storage.rules
<Al1> kestrel: perhaps i should reboot, i cant even get the install menu open now
<slinkeey> that is it..
<Polygon89> does anyone have problems with msn staying connected but your friends are not getting your messages and vice versa in pidgin?
<kestrel> Al1, i've only installed from the cd and I guess it is possible that the dvd iso you downloaded was bad in some way. It seems you are doing i right.
<Al1> kestrel: i didnt download it its the cd
<sargento> Slinkeey: let me try, thanks a lot.
<tulimaq> Polygon89, make sure its not in invisible/offline  mode
<slinkeey> Sargento:  I bet if you check your logs now there is a Sene Key : No Sense  message looping over an dover
<Al1> kestrel: dvd from ubuntu
<kestrel> Al1, cd or dvd?
<dmulholland> WahbeN, most of them should be, this is a very low user program which i just happen to need. most people use it on old systems :) its just a change in the kernel that intel need to fix for
<Polygon89> tulimaq, im not. Its just my friends randomly stop talking to me, their 'song' status does not updates, etc
<Al1> kestrel: it says ubuntu 8.04 LTS DVD
<kestrel> Al1, this is the same disk you used last time?
<ultra> hey, I tried to remove the init script for ircd-hybrid after I fucked it up, then I reinstalled the package but it didn't reinstall the init script, how do I get it back?
<Al1> kestrel: no i ordered it pre-installed from dell
<technogen> any idea how to wake up from standby mode?
<ICU> hai
<jordan_> how would you add .html to all files in the folder
<bjbum> does anyone know if it's possible to install windows onto a separate (bootable) partition using ubuntu and virtualbox?
<kestrel> Al1, I'm at a loss. All I can recommend is download a desktop live cd iso, burn and try it. I'd recommend jumping to 8.10
<Jophish> how can I change where a symlink points to?
<Al1> kestrel: alright thanks anyways
<Al1> kestrel: i will keep trying
<CostaRicanQuaker> how can i get openoffice's word processor in spanish from the console'
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<ddgoose> ultra, backup your ircd configs, then do -> sudo apt-get purge <package>
<kestrel> Al1, you might try the default instead of the manual partition, just to see if it works.
<ddgoose> ultra, then reinstall it
<ultra> ddgoose: thanks
<ultra> I'll try that
<yuri123> hi guys i can't seem to connect an rj-45 cable to my laptop... nothing happens. I used a d-link 5 port switch and then tried to connect it directly to the cable modem, but each time it seems that i just cannot get to the www or anything else
<kmyst> Anybody know how to import photos from an iPhone 3G in ubuntu (using gutsy)
<delfick> does anyone know if it's possible for the default formatting option in openoffice.org to preserve the bold setting
<delfick> ?
<huwenfeng> HI, i got a problem,  i have a earphone , but only the left side works ,  i am using ubuntu ,    how can i control all the music to left side?
<ultra> ddgoose: thanks, that seems to have worked perfectly
<huwenfeng> when i listen to some song s , only the music come, but the words are gone , how can i make it ?
<kmyst> ubuntu prompts me to import photos when i plug the iphone in but it's no joy
<Jophish> how can I change where a symlink points to?
<lianimator> huwenfeng: you're listening to karaoke songs..
<ddgoose> ultra, no problem
<kmyst> Jophish: remove the symlink and do a ln -sf to point to where you want it to go
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone know how to get the spanish  openoffice.com word processor from the console?
<Jophish> can I remove it by "sudo rm LinkName"
<joeb3_> CostaRicanQuaker, if it is installed, type oowriter
 * Inf1DeL has a question. Does anyone of you know how to setup internet connection in ubuntu. I have cable internet and even though in Ubuntu it says its connected i cant browse the web..?
<Jophish> or will that remove the file it is pointing to kmyst?
<CostaRicanQuaker> joeb3_,  it's not
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get it
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's the nameof the program for the spanish version
<kmyst> Jophish: it'll remove the link no the file
<kmyst> Jophish: i.e. file foo has a symlink bar...rm'ing bar deletes the symlink not the file foo
<ddgoose> Inf1DeL, Try -> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Jophish> ok, thanks
<joeb3_> CostaRicanQuaker, http://download.openoffice.org/other.html#en-US  .  Look down for the spanish version.
<huwenfeng> no , when i use my mp3 , everything is ok. you know ,  these days , left and right side of the earphone do different things,but my right side is broken , how can i use the left side to accept all the signals, then i will be happy
<huwenfeng> is this configurable?
<Tazbobu> I'm trying to get my wlan0 to hold specific DNS servers.. it is assigned address by DHCP and every time it resets the DNS server to the local IP of my machine, which obviously doesn't work.  I tried protecting resolv.conf but that didn't work
<nbeebo> in ubuntu-volume-control
<kmyst> huwenfeng: set it to mono...worth a shot...sounds like you got it set to stereo
<huwenfeng> mono?
<huwenfeng> kmyst: how can i set that ?
<Takuya> I have a question. I had nVidia problems (with the driver). I reinstalled my system and I will try to update again, what is the best way to reinstall the nVidia driver for a new kernel?
<Takuya> Because OOB it worked fine.
<Takuya> but when I upgraded it went to hell.
<ddgoose> Takuya, 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<kmyst> huwenfeng: that i dunno...been eons since i've done that
<kmyst> looking though
<yuri123> Tazbobu: in 8.04 when iright click on the nm-applet and go to manual configuration there is a tab "DNS" see if that helps
<kbrito> does anyone know how to recompile a usplash screen for 8.10 ?
<Tazbobu> yuri123: yes I know that but every time I set the DNS properly it just gets set back when I reconnect
<Takuya> ddgoose, 8.10
<TedLinux> hello
<ddgoose> Takuya, which nvidia card do you have?
<Takuya> ddgoose, nVidia 8600M GT
<kmyst> huwenfeng: what app you using to play music?
<yuri123> Tazbobu: that;s all I got. sorry
<TedLinux> i am looking for some basic info abt to connect my ubuntu system in internet
<TedLinux> from my local lan
<ddgoose> Takuya, do -> sudo apt-get install envyng-core envyng-qt envyng-gtk
<wos> is there a way to transfer all of your programs and all of their settings on ubuntu to a different computer?
<Takuya> ddgoose, ah. So should I update 8.10 first, then install envyng
<Takuya> or should I activate the restricted drivers,
<lianimator> wos: your settings and files are in your home folder mostly.
<Takuya> then update, then use envyng?
<ngabriel4977> can anyone help me with this?  i'm attempting a server upgrade, 7.10 to 8.04 and do-release-upgrade errors out saying that it could not calculate the upgrade (possible errors: upgrading to a pre-release version, running the current pre-release version, or unofficial software packages, ...).  I suspect the latter.  How can i find out?
<lianimator> wos: for programs, no..
<ddgoose> Takuya, did you just say you were on 8.10 already?
<wos> well isnt that silly?
<Takuya> ddgoose, yeah a vanilla install
<wos> cant i copy my disk
<Takuya> but the reason my driver stopped working was because I updated 8.10
<Takuya> theere were a TON of updates, including a kernel
<ddgoose> Takuya, yeah do the envyng install then run envyng -k
<Takuya> when?
<Takuya> first, before, after?
<Takuya> :p
<ddgoose> instead of
<homecable> anyone know how to make a simple upload.php script ? blocking uploading of .php files ?
<woody86> is anyone else getting a flashing cursor on webpages on their firefox now? Does anyone know how to fix it?
<Takuya> ddgoose, so run it first, let it do it's thing, then run the security updates and new kernel, and run it again?
<ddgoose> Takuya, do updates then run it
<Takuya> ddgoose, ok. So don't activate drivers at all?
<Takuya> if so, then gotcha.
<ddgoose> Takuya, yeah do that last
<ddgoose> Takuya, then when done give it another reboot
<bjbum> does anyone know if it's possible to install windows onto a separate (bootable) partition using ubuntu and virtualbox? not sure what the limitations are in this process >.<
<Takuya> ddgoose, ok
<Takuya> so update, reboot, envyng, reboot?
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to modify the favorite applications, etc in the gnome main menu?
<\Kira> how can I make a partition smaller via fdisk?
<nbeebo> !omfg
<Ahadiel> GodfatherofEire, sudo apt-get install alacarte, then right-click on the menu and click "Edit Menus".
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omfg
<tiyowan> Hi al.
<tiyowan> er, all.
<nbeebo> !omg
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<GodfatherofEire> Ahadiel, not that main menu
<sketch_> lmfao
<sketch_> omg
<nbeebo> LOL
<Ahadiel> GodfatherofEire, Which one then?
<GodfatherofEire> Ahadiel, the one that looks like its from openSUSE
<tiyowan> Been trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell 9400, keep getting a /home partition too small error off the LiveCD installer. Any ideas?
<Ahadiel> GodfatherofEire, Uhh, got a screenshot? I don't remember seeing that kind of menu in gnome.
<mel> hey
<Shadow__> hey
<GodfatherofEire> Ahadiel, unfortunately not, Ubuntu doesnt like taking screenshots with a main menu open for some reason
<sketch_> best line to describe OS testing fubar
<Ahadiel> GodfatherofEire, sudo apt-get install scrot, then run it from the command line with a timer.
<Shadow__> So finally got Ubuntu installed woot!
<tiyowan> I've got two primary partitions. One for the DellUtility, one for WinXP Pro (NTFS).
<sketch_> nice shadow , now install flash ur wifi
<Ahadiel> GodfatherofEire, ie. scrot -d 5
<tiyowan> But I can't seem to figure out why Ubuntu keeps giving me a /home partition too small size error.
<sketch_> most of the pple in here are noobs using ubuntu including me
<Shadow__> what is flash your wifi?
<n8tuser> tiyowan-> how big are you assigning the /home partition?
<sketch_> installl flash so you can see youtube videos
<SanoSan> Newbie question!:  How do you go about running .exes?
<sketch_> and install ur wifi card driver if u have one
<tiyowan> n8tuser -> 8 GB /, 10 GB home, 2 GB swap
<grant2328> SanoSan: wine
<Shadow__> haha yah done I thought you ment there was some pakage called flashyurwifi
<sketch_> nope
<n8tuser> tiyowan-> that seems big enuff, at what point are you getting the error?
<Shadow__> what I could use though is a way to remote to Ubuntu here at home from my vista machine at work
<grant2328> SanoSan: install it using app manager, double-click the exe, and away you go.
<grant2328> and with that, I'm off!
<sketch_> and u should prob install the gstreamer
<zetheroo2> my laptop is still freezing with Intrepid
<tiyowan> nt8user -> Step 4.
<GodfatherofEire> Ahadiel, where would It save the image?
<mel> I'm having trouble getting the Volume control Gstreamer plugins and or devices found. The problem happened right after my cousin hepled me get the wi fi driver installed. What up?
<GodfatherofEire> Never mind
<tiyowan> nt8user -> I checked the iso image md5 checksum, and the cd I burned the image onto as well.
<n8tuser> Shadow__-> putty
<Shadow__> ah the putty
<mel> what can I do?
<sketch_> fix them one at a time
<greghere> I need to fix Ubuntu 8.04, (was going to reformat but need emails and files)
<n8tuser> tiyowan-> did you select to make your own partition size?
<GodfatherofEire> Ahadiel: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rrtrw3&s=4
<normloman> I'm ﻿having trouble uploading a torrent with transmission. I have created a torrent file, then I went to my tracker and uploaded it. Now I want to seed it, so I went to file>open and added the torrent file on my harddrive but the bar is read and it says downloading. Shouldn't it be green? All the files are on my computer already.
<tiyowan> nt8user -> I managed to install Ubuntu successfully the first time, but then I uninstalled it in order to play around with the DellRestore partition (I deleted it), the only thing I did was install Partition Magic, but then I uninstalled it; now when I tried installing Ubuntu again, it gives me this error.
<GodfatherofEire> Ahadiel: I think the synaptic package is gnome-main-menu
<tiyowan> nt8user -> I use manual; but the error shows up in guided mode as well.
<Ahadiel> GodfatherofEire, Hrm, are you able to right-click on any of the programs in the menu?
<stovicek> GodfatherofEire: you can use right-click on the ones already there. you'll see an option to remove them. to add more, go to More Applications and right-click on the ones you want to add and you'll see that option.
<blevuo> is anyone interested in a couple of simple apt-get update script generators for computers that have no internet? dont confuse these with the generate download script of synaptic, that is for packages. i mean for the packagelists themselves. i just made some
<GodfatherofEire> Ahadiel, yep, just the remove option, but I stovicek just gave me my answer, so thanks to both of you for your help
<tiyowan> nt8user -> Do you think Partition Magic screwed up my MBR or something?
<GodfatherofEire> stovicek quick question though, on the system panel there, is there any way to add synaptic or anything?
<ravalox> Anyone here have an MCP55 ethernet card that they can coax into working on 8.10?
<greghere> What is the command to start gnome desktop
<normloman> ﻿wait, never mind. problem solved. I just copied the files to my desktop where transmissionputs everything sorry to bother you guys
<ravalox> I'm struggling with one, historically I've gotten this exact system to work with ubuntu but this one will simply not cooperate
<tiyowan> ravalox -> Have you checked the hardware compatibility list on the Ubuntu forums?
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<stovicek> GodfatherofEire: I'm not really sure. I bet there's a way but I'd only be guessing at this point.
<zetheroo2> my laptop is still freezing with the new kernel
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks stovicek
<stovicek> no problem
<greghere> what is the command to install gnome desktop?
<whta> Is there a usually-right solution to a low volume on laptop speakers across all of ubuntu? My friend is currently really frustrated with ubuntu, and this low volume thing isn't helping. All his volume sliders are maxed out. HDA Intel
<GodfatherofEire> Stovicek, guess its just drag and drop
<ravalox> It's worked before
<tiyowan> So anyone else get this /home partition is too small error while installing intrepid?
<tiyowan> :-)
<ravalox> It's only in 8.10 where a lot of things have gone very wrong.
<cmdr_awsome> if I need some legal advice.. is there a room I can go to>?
<whta> 8.10 has been full of problems for me.
<n8tuser> tiyowan-> why are you even in guided mode? use manual
<stovicek> GodfatherofEire: I see what you mean. Nice find.
<ravalox> Yeah, I tried using Fedora 10 because 8.10 is such a problem
<n8tuser> tiyowan-> also spell my nick correctly, or ill miss your responses
<greghere> How can I start gnome desktop environment?
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks stovicek, just figured it'd be worth a shot, and I guess it works
<tiyowan> n8tuser -> Oops. Sorry. I did use manual. The msg pops up even in manual.
<n8tuser> tiyowan-> dont worry about it? and continue on, it should format an 8 gig for you if thats what you assigned it..
<yuri123> hey simple question: can i burn a 700mb iso to dvd instead?
<dublpaws> greghere: /etc/init.d/gdm start    that might work
<greghere> How do I start gnome desktop?
<greghere> Thanks I'll try :)
<n8tuser> yuri123-> you can but may have not the same effect of being bootable?
<tiyowan> n8tuser -> Tried doing that. When it actually starts installing the system files, the progress bar stops at around 20% and an I/O error pops up.
<cody> e
<yuri123> so burning xubuntu 8.10 to dvd will not boot?
<n8tuser> tiyowan-> you proly really have a bad hard disk..
<tiyowan> n8tuser -> Hmm. That's odd. Chkdsk doesn't show anything. Maybe something happened to my CD?
<Don_Miguel> CostaRicanQuaker, for OpenOffice en español  try this link http://download.openoffice.org/other.html    and select the DEB file
<greghere> dublpaws, I managed to start in "failsafe gnome" mode and it worked. So now how do I fix it so that it starts normally?
<dublpaws> greghere: not sure.
<tiyowan> n8tuser -> Yep. I tried burning another Ubuntu disc using Nero. The verify failed.
<tiyowan> Btw. If you any of you guys have trouble burning Ubuntu discs on a Dell 9400, you need to *uninstall* Demon Tools, alcohol, PowerISO, etc.
<dublpaws> greghere: did you get a graphical login box before going into failsafe gnome?
<Monkeyface> what does it mean when you not download all repository indexes
<Anacranom> tiyowan, try burning a the slowest speed
<n8tuser> tiyowan-> okay
<greghere> dublpaws, yes i entered my uname /pword
<dublpaws> greghere: there should be an option to select the window manager at the bottom left of that screen
<greghere> dublpaws, yes thats what I did and selected failsafe gnome, then my user name and pword
<dublpaws> greghere: there isn't a regular plain old "Gnome"?
<govinda> man, gnomebaker is awful, I dont know what it is but it doesnt burn any disc for me
<Fezzler> is there anything I can run that would tell me for sure if my neighbor or anyone is on my wireless network
<scunizi> govinda: k3b
<greghere> dublpaws, It said "failsafe gnome"??
<govinda> greghere, yes
<scunizi> Fezzler: yea.. log into your router and look at how many connections with ip there are..
<govinda> scunizi, no qt for me, thanks.
<bruenig> govinda: gnomebkaer is known to be awful, you should use wodim
<Monkeyface> what does it mean when you can't download all repository indexes
<bruenig> Monkeyface: precisely what it says
<greghere> dublpaws, so now Im in the os where do i look for problems of not starting rightly.
<Fezzler> scunizi: not sure my router tells me that?
<Monkeyface> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<Fezzler> scunizi: command line option?
<n8tuser> Fezzler-> dont worry about it, you dont type fast enuff nor your neighbor to slow down your connection
<lianimator> is there a program to see what files are located where on my harddisk? I want to see which ones are fragmented.
<scunizi> Fezzler: not that I'm aware of but there probably is one.. nmap maybe
<greghere> dublpaws, if i try to start normal I get the logon username and password, then grey desktop with nothing. but compiz still works although all grey
<jayde_drag0n> can someone help me reinstall grub, i've followed the directions twice and it still boots to windows without giving me the option to press esc and choose ubuntu
<whta> will compiling the alsa driver snapshot cause any problems when the official version is pushed through the repositories?
<cfedde> lianimator: I'm not sure what you are asking for.
<knoppix> hez could i get ubuntu on a blank hard drive insteading of mounting
<Fezzler> scunizi: where in my router.  Status?
<dnyy> Anyone in here use photoshop CS3 in wine?
<lianimator> cfedde: while checking the integrity of some files in Transmission, some are very slow, while some are very fast. I wanted to see if the slow ones are fragmented.
<jayde_drag0n> ﻿can someone help me reinstall grub, i've followed the directions twice and it still boots to windows without giving me the option to press esc and choose ubuntu
<greghere> dublpaws, i think my problem is in X so how do I edit it?
<bruenig> Monkeyface: don't do that
<dublpaws> greghere: are you using nvidia?
<Monkeyface> what
<lianimator> Another problem: Transmission often displaces my files to my Desktop. I have it in startup. The files are in another partition, completed, but Transmission will download them again on the Desktop.
<cfedde> lianimator: filesystem fragmentation will not have impact on transmission speed.
<wiseman> Uh oh
<cfedde> lianimator: how are you transmitting files?
<wiseman> I gots a problem now
<wiseman> I restarted the computer and now all of my toolbars are gone
<wiseman> top and bottlm
<greghere> dublpaws,  no ATI
<lianimator> cfedde: I'm referring to the bittorrent program Transmission. They speed difference is when verifying local data.. it's scanning the files to check which parts are downloaded.
<ChrisDavaz> Is there a program that will help me use the webcam installed in my laptop?
<wiseman> ChrisDavaz: i use cheese
<ChrisDavaz> wiseman, cool i'll try it out, thanks
<wiseman> It was a little buggy with mine though
<wiseman> So my toolbars vanished, can anyone help me with that?
<gregarei> Hello all, I recently installed kubunto on my desktop and cannot get also to recognize my sound card.  It worked initially but then the card switched from my PCI sound to my onboard, after using asoundconf to set it to the PCI card it worked until I rebooted now also says it cannot find dafault card.  Any help woud be greatly appreciated!
<gregarei> s/also/alsa
<vegombrei> hi .. i have a problem ... i just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 ... and now my sony dvd burner wont accept dvd-r .. what could be the problem ?? it worked perfectly fine with 8.04
<cfedde> lianimator: ah.  so you are looking for a tool to report file statistics in the files you've recieved using Transmission.
<whta> will compiling the alsa driver snapshot cause any problems when the official version is pushed through the repositories?
<tater> could i get ubuntu on a blank hard drive
<tater> instead of mounting
<gregarei> vegombrei: Do you have dvdrtools installed?
<goldmetal> what is the definition of 8.10 vs 8.04? why i ask? i upgrade from 8.04. and kernel still runs the 2.6.old version
<lianimator> cfedde: kind of. a map of where the chunks of the file are physically located would be ideal.
<Shadow__> anyone know a good tutorial on remote desktop to ubuntu from vista useing tightVNC
<lianimator> cfedde: something similar to gparted's visual map of the partitions, except for files.
<n8tuser> Shadow__-> use google to search for one
<cfedde> lianimator: I guess I'm not going to be much use to you. I thought you were talking about filesystem fragmentation.
<Shadow__> will do
<Anacranom> Shadow__, try here: http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=63
<chipbuddy> i made a /home partition so i can reinstall the OS but not have to recover my home directory. this has worked great, however the extra users i created have not been pulled over. when i try to create a user with the desired home directory, it says that directory already exists
<greghere> what is command to edit xorg?
<lianimator> cfedde: I just assumed somes files are scanning at 20 MB per sec while some are at 200 MB/sec
<lianimator> cfedde: is due to file fragmentation
<n8tuser> chipbuddy-> what users are listed if you do   ls -la /home  ?
<goldmetal> Shadow__, vnc to ubuntu is slow, i just tried it few days ago
<chipbuddy> n8tuser there are 3. my administrator (which works) and then 2 non-admins
<cfedde> lianimator: Fragmentation in bittorrent destination files is just normal sparse file allocation. It has little to do with filesystem fragmentation.
<gregarei> Can anyone inform me where my default alsa snd card is set?  It seems to be improperly configured on my machine.
<Shadow__> I'd just like to start and stop torrents while I'm at work
<Shadow__> or grab files on the go
<lianimator> cfedde: does ext2 and ext3 make a difference?
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: i think you mightbe looking for something like 'fsview'
<fr500> Shadow__: are you behind a nat router?
<cfedde> lianimator: nope.
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: fsviewer?
<jayde_drag0n> okay i'm editing my grub menu so it sees windows again in the list.. what command so i use to get the results of my hard drives to look like hd0,0 or hd0,3 etc instead of sda1 etc
<qmr> No sound in ZSNES.  Any ideas how to fix it?
<chipbuddy> !xfs
<ubottu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: fsview
<chipbuddy> !jfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs
<cfedde> lianimator: My confusion is that both bittorrent and the ext3 (and ext2) file system use the term "fragmentation" they mean something different in each context.
<gregarei> jayde_drag0n: Just turn a's to 0, and the numbers = number -1
<chipbuddy> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Shadow__> fr500, yes
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: you want a graphical util?
<chipbuddy> !reiserfs
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: preferably
 * gregarei wonders if that is considered spamming
<qmr> chipbuddy: private message the bot?
<vinaduro_> morning guys
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: yeah, fsview
<fr500> Shadow_ just forward the vnc port 5900 to your inside ip
<chipbuddy> qar oops... i wasn't aware you could do that
<qmr> and whoever is asking about filesystems, XFS owns your face, JFS is kind of cool, reiser for DB with small files, ext2/3 are pretty nub
<vinaduro_> can someone please tell me how to set virtualbox up so that it uses the correct kernel module?
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: where can I find it? I found fsviewer in the repos. and googling fsview gave me plugin for konqueror. I'm using gnome.
<Shadow__> fr500, cool thanks
<n8tuser> chipbuddy-> thats the way it is supposed to be right?
<Shadow__> goldmetal: what were you using it for? I mean what was so slow about it
<Static--> with file systems, will your truly notice any difference?
<qmr> vinaduro_: apt-cache search virtualbox | grep `uname -r`
<fr500> Shadow_ that is unsafe though
<jayde_drag0n> gregarei: okay.. so my linux hard drive is sda1  and my windows partition is sda2  so linux is hd0,1 and windows is hd0,2???
<gregarei> To expand on qmr, XFS is very stable for the performance it offers, just dont power off without shutting down, ext2/3 are VERY stable but with a performance cost, reiser uses space very efficiently
<xishere> hi, i use Pidign and i want to add a "Send" button to the chat panel. Can anyone do it?
<fr500> you could do secure ssh through VNC lookup ssh tunnel in google
<chipbuddy> n8tuser that's what the home directory should look like, however the extra users aren't working. i can't create a user with that name (the home directory already exists) and i can't log in with the old user's name and password
<vinaduro_> qmr: thanks
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: i'm in kde... and i have to admit something. i'm not using ubuntu. standard debian here
<lianimator> xishere: in the preferences
<Shadow__> fr500: as far as I know there really isn't a safe way to remote lol
<n8tuser> chipbuddy-> why are you recreating those users?
<Shadow__> goldmetal, what were you using it for? I mean what was so slow about it
<fr500> Shadow__: of course there is, VNC thru ssh is pretty secure
<gregarei> jayde_drag0n: hda0,0 and hd0,1
<qmr> You can power off an XFS machine just fine.  it's just likely that you will lose data if cache is dirty
<fr500> and using a VPN is safe too
<chipbuddy> n8tuser i reinstalled the os (upgraded to 8.10) and i want those users to have an account
<gregarei> jayde_drag0n: oops, hd0,0 and hd0,1
<goldmetal> Shadow__, gnome, click menu. so slow. please change your nick otherwise i will not talk to you
<lianimator> xishere: no no, hold on.
<n8tuser> chipbuddy-> easy to change those other users passwords,    sudo  password thoseuser    i think that should work
<lianimator> xishere: in plugins, Send Button.
<gregarei> qmr: Yes, so for those of us who dont like orphaned files chosen at random its not a good idea.
<n8tuser> chipbuddy-> do they have entries in /etc/passwd ?
<vinaduro_> qmr: it doesn't get any hits
<WDC> better nick? lol
<Static--> with file systems, will your truly notice any difference?
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: i just took a look on google at fsviewer.. it's not the same thing as fsview, not at all.
<fr500> lol
<qmr> vinaduro_: what kernel are you using?  did you compile it yourself?
<chipbuddy> n8tuser nope, only my account has an entry
<gregarei> Static--: Depending on what your doing your filesystem choice can make a very large impact on performance.
<n8tuser> chipbuddy-> you can create the user entry in /etc/passwd    try   sudo vipw
<qmr> Static--: notice?  not really.  it will exist though
<Static--> hmm
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: yes, I saw that and removed it.
<vinaduro_> qmr: Linux hadron 2.6.24-22-generic, and no I just upgraded to that kernel version
<Static--> ive been using ext3, seems fine
<qmr> Static--: XFS is clearly best choice, since it has an X
<gregarei> I have to agree with that. :)
<gregarei> Static--: Again, it all depends on what you are doing.
<vinaduro_> qmr: if I search for virtualbox modules, I the closest I find to my kernel is 2.6.24-21-generic
<chipbuddy> n8tuser so to bring these users over i'll have to manually edit the password file? that doesn't seem safe
<gregarei> Now, does anyone know how I can access my alsa configuration file to specify what my default sound driver is?
<Static--> work box, terminal sessions, remotes, server side stuff...
<Static--> ext3 has treated me fine
<vegombrei> gregarei: can i sudo apt-get install dvdr tools ???
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: want to see a screenshot of fsview?
<gregarei> Static--: Sounds like not too much file modification
<gregarei> vegombrei: One word
<n8tuser> chipbuddy-> what do you meant not safe?  vipw its the common operating procedure in unix to modify users account
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: yes. would it make me what to get konqueror?
<seakage2h> I think ext3 is more reasonable for PCs. No one can tell when the power fails....
<Static--> gregarei: nah not to much, so i guess it doesnt matter
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: this screenshot is kinda fuzzy, ughh, but here it is..  http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-promo&m=106328194820658&q=p3
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: when you hover your mouse over a file in the window.. it tells you where the file is located
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: wow, I want that.
<vegombrei> gregarei: done ... should i try burning a dvd now ?
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: i thought you would... it's very nice. it's only in kde i guess
<vinaduro_> qmr: when  start virtualbox up, it says " * No suitable module for running kernel found."
<gregarei> vegombrei: If you like
<xishere> hi, i have problem
<chipbuddy> n8tuser, ok thanks, i'll give it a shot
<xishere> hi, i use Pidign and i want to add a "Send" button to the chat panel. Can anyone do it?
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: I found Gdmap.
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: roger that
<n8tuser> chipbuddy-> btw there are additional steps you may have to do, like making sure the uid/gid is correct
<kevin__> since installing ubuntu 8.10, there are times that my computer just freezes up, the caps lock and scroll lock keys just start flashing on and off. This never happened on any other version of ubuntu. Any ideas?
<MasterNetra> Anyone know where to put startup scripts in Ubuntu Interpid?
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: I'm not sure if they represent the physical place on the disk.. and it doesn't have the filenames inside the squares..
<kevin__> MasterNetra: rc.d ?
<MasterNetra> @Kevin_ That sounds like a kernal panic to me
<MasterNetra> Its the offical release of 810
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: yeah.. i just installed it and tried. not as nice as the kde one
<MasterNetra> 8.10*
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: gdmap is to view the files and compare the sizes.
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: not really what I was hoping for.
<qmr> MasterNetra: rc.d, same place you put them on any distribution or unix
<kevin__> when it happens I the only way to do anything is to hard power off
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: well, why not install kde?
<xishere> who is using pidign?
<Tetracomm> xishere: I do.
<amh> im trying to setup samba.  ive installed it on 8.10 but cannot find shared folder.
<amh> can anyone assist?
<xishere> Tetracomm: hi
<xishere> Tetracomm: i want to add a "Send" button on the chatting window
<xishere> is there any way?
<Tetracomm> xishere: I don't know how, tell me how to if you do.
<xishere> ok, can you give me you gmail
<xishere> Terminator: because i donot register here
<sloopy> amh, you define the shared folder in /etc/samba/
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: I don't think fsview is what I want. I want a physical map of the files.
<amh> sloopy: isnt it suppose to be under SYSTE/ADMINISTRATION?
<amh> in GNOME?
<sloopy> amh, only if you install a GUI config utility
<amh> sloopy: how do i do that?
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: roger. well, you'd have to install the kde window manager, or at lest the libraries and then then fsview itself
<kevin__> hang on sloopy
<sloopy> amh, with synaptic
<amh> sloopy: what is it called?
<sloopy> kevin__, on to what?
<kevin__> just kidding, nm
<K> sudarshan_hi
<sloopy> amh, i do not know i use the text conf file, search synaptic for samba and see what it is called
<sloopy> kevin__, heh heh... get all kinds of responses to that ;´)
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: thanks
<amh> also, i do not have a "network" option under system.
<alessandro> italiani?
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: yw
<kevin__> sloopy: lol, thought maybe you did :)
<kevin__> sloopy: lol, thought maybe you did :)
<kevin__> oops
<sloopy> kevin__, i have used the nick for 25 years... so i have heard it
<alessandro> italia?
<sloopy> ´once or twice´ ;´)
<xishere> Terminator: i am testing a plugin now
<ThePlastikJesus> is there a way to rest cairo dock to it's defaults?
<amh> sloopy: i see nothing for samba gui.  everything listed is already installed.
<ThePlastikJesus> reset*
<_2> !it > alessandro
<ubottu> alessandro, please see my private message
<sloopy> ubottu italia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italia
<kevin__> sloopy: all the way from 83?
<sloopy> ubottu italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sloopy> kevin__, about that...
<sloopy> maybe 84 but definitly before 85
<kevin__> sloopy: cool :)
<lobo235> After installing the NVIDIA restricted driver the highest screen resolution I have is 800x600. If I uninstall the restricted driver it goes all the way to 1600x1200. Does anyone know how I can add the higher resolutions while I am using the restricted driver?
<freetown> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sloopy> amh, i will take a look
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: I've found filefrag. which is closer to what I wanted. but no GUI.
<amh> sloopy: thanks..  im looking too
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: ahh, interesting!
<sloopy> amh, SWAT
<amh> sloopy: swat?  ok. i will check
<nossralsuva> guys, how come in ubuntu and in the debian install, when you add multiple users, each user can go into each other's folders, as compared with the fedora, opensuse and centOS? How do I prevent that, when i setup the initial user, if I add another user, then that user can go into my folders, I don't prefer that, and how do I fix that?
<freetown> !newbie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newbie
<sloopy> amh, also webmin can do samba config
<amh> sloopy: i see nothing in synaptic called SWAT
<_2> nossralsuva permission settings
<_2> nossralsuva it's easily changed     sudo chmod 700 ~
<xishere> Terminator: how to install a plugin for pidgin?
<ThePlastikJesus> anyone know if there is an option for cairo dock to restore it to the defaults?
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: is filefrag installed by default on kde?
<sloopy> amh, it is part of the samba package..
<nossralsuva> _2: okay, that has been an annoying thing of mine for several years, it is only now an issue since i have multiple people using the same system, thanks a bunch
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: no. remember, i'm in standard debian(lenny), and i searched for filefrag. not available in lenny.
<sloopy> type swat at the terminal, and then try going to http://localhost:901/ on the machine
<_2> nossralsuva welcome,    just a note; they should only have 'read' access by default.
<amh> sloopy: i just want to be able to have my XP machine access files on ubuntu. is all this necessary?
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: oh, okay. :)
<doors98> what is the website of pigeon? i can't find it on google
<_2> nossralsuva you should probably read up on file system permissions      man chmod     and  man chown    are good places to start
<sloopy> amh, depends, i think it would be easier to just edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf file...
<nossralsuva> _2: i prefer that they not be able to read my home folders contents at all, this is great thanks a bunch, i switched over from the RPM family to the DEB family and I now prefer the DEB side way more
<_2> nossralsuva i'm still about as fond of .rpm personally,  but glad to help.
<onetinsoldier> lianimator: however.. if you meant fsview... it shows as being a konqueror plug-in
<amh> sloopy: is this also required to have my osx machine access?
<sloopy> amh, as a client to the ubuntu machine?
<lianimator> onetinsoldier: okay
<zetheroo1> umm ... I deleted my logs ... will they be automatically recreated?
<amh> sloopy: yes. i want to backup my osx files on this ubuntu server.
<CaptainMorgan> how can I adjust the options in the gnome terminal so that it does *not* warn me when I'm closing multiple tabs? I looked in the Profile Edit options but couldn't find that value... I previously set it for a different system, and I don't recall that it was in there...
<nossralsuva> _2, in Fedora which I have been running since fc4, once a new user is made (similar to windows) the user's home folder is kept private at default user creation, but in the DEB side of life, it allows the users to see contents of each other's folders, that weired me out a bit, and i preferred to stay away from permissions, but since that is the way, I am able to do that, which I am very familiar with chown and chmod
<sloopy> amh, then yes it will, OSX can handle smb, (it uses samba itself internally)
<xishere> Terminator: hi
<xishere> Terminator: i did it
<vegombrei> gregarei: thanks .. it worked ..
<xishere> Terminator: hmm, are u busy?
<amh> sloopy: do you have a good tutorial for editing smb.conf? there is a lot in that file that i could screw up.
<sloopy> amh, google ´sample smb.conf´ or ´simple smb.conf´ you will find many
<nossralsuva> amh: preferrably you should stick to editing just the last portion of the smb.conf file
<doors98> What other chat softwares that can be installed in ubuntu so that it can communicate in YM?
<sloopy> amh, cp the current one to smb.conf.orig and make a new file from a howto/mini example
<amh> ugh. i wish i just had the GUI option.  why isn't it available?
<nossralsuva> amh: for example,   [sharename], path = /path/of/share/you/want/to/share, guest ok = yes, comment = sharename,
<_2> nossralsuva well that's not really package management.  that's simply a default security setting,   while it is true that more distros based on debian follow debian's permiscuous $HOME structure, while more distros based on redhat follow redhat's tighter security on the $HOME dir.   but it's not at all package manager related.
<xishere> any one use the command XMODMAP xmodmap?
<nossralsuva> amh: the syntax is like this,    what you desire = yes or no or an answer
<xishere> Terminator:  Send button plugin: see here http://developer.pidgin.im/viewmtn/revision/info/bb30e9e61b14cc865cdde58cedf9e4fe6e471f79
<nossralsuva> _2: gotcha, that breaks down the mental block I had
<CaptainMorgan> how can I adjust the options in the gnome terminal so that it does *not* warn me when I'm closing multiple tabs? I looked in the Profile Edit options but couldn't find that value... I previously set it for a different system, and I don't recall that it was in there...
<sloopy> amh, try swat
<xishere> who use XMODMAP xmodmap?
<nossralsuva> _2: well understood
<amh> sloopy: SWAT doesn't appear to exist.
<winteh> .
<CaptainMorgan> xishere, what kind of system?
<sloopy> amh, what happens when you type ´swat´ and then enter?
<zetheroo1> I deleted my logs ... will they be automatically recreated? ... talking about the kernel and system logs
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: i am using Hiweed, based on ubuntu 8.10
<CaptainMorgan> they should zetheroo1
<amh> sloopy: it says i need to install it..
<sloopy> did you install it?
<nossralsuva> amh: sudo apt-get install swat
<CaptainMorgan> laptop/desktop? xiangfu`
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: see at hiweed.com, from China
<CaptainMorgan> laptop/desktop? xishere
<xishere> both
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: both laptop and desktop
<amh> sloopy: it is installing now
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, do -> sudo /etc/init.d/sysklogd restart
<ethana2> I have a wireless driver that needs to be reloaded as part of the resume process
<nossralsuva> amh: if you're having trouble installing swat, you could try to use webmin, google the word webmin
<zetheroo1> ddgoose: that recreates them?
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: any questions?
<ethana2> How do I do this?
<ethana2> I'm digging around in /etc/acpi/*.d directories
<CaptainMorgan> xishere, I'm only familiar with xmodmap as it refers to IBM/Lenovo... specifically for laptops, for which I would've referred you over to ThinkWiki, but that's not your case...
<ethana2> It seems I'm supposed to unload the driver on suspend, and reload it on resume
<CaptainMorgan> how can I adjust the options in the gnome terminal so that it does *not* warn me when I'm closing multiple tabs? I looked in the Profile Edit options but couldn't find that value... I previously set it for a different system, and I don't recall that it was in there...
<ethana2> ..ideally
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, yeah syslog will complain but will make them for you
<_2> nossralsuva file /etc/adduser.conf   section # If DIR_MODE is set, directories will be created with the specified # mode. Otherwise the default mode 0755 will be used. <<line>>  DIR_MODE=0755   <<< that's the security setting that controls it.
<amh> sloopy:  swat is installed.  i typed it in and now it just returned to a blank line in terminal.
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: i use a key press instead of mouse-clicking
<nossralsuva> _2: omg, sweeeeeeeeeeeet
<nossralsuva> :2: lemme looking to that, i will set it up in my /etc/skel
<vegombrei> how do i unrar files in ubuntu ?
<zetheroo1> ddgoose: hmmm nothing still in the Log Viewer
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: xmodmap is useful
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, which files did you remove?
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, PM
<sloopy> amh, now open firefox and go to http://localhost:901/
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: see u
<heret1c> vegombrei: sudo apt-get install unrar.
 * xishere i am working.........
<scientes_> should i use KVM or Xen?
<CaptainMorgan> keypress?
<amh> sloopy: failed to connect in firefox
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: yes
<_2> nossralsuva you need to understand octal permissions before changing that.    the four octal bits there are  special owner group world(other)    you probably want to leave the 'special' bit zero always.   the others are  octal for --- binary    read write execute  (extra note; dir's must be executable to desend into them)
<lianimator> on ext3, what if I have fragmentation due to no free disk space. after I clear some space, how do I defrag? do I need a defrag program or can i do something simpler, like move the file, or view the file?
<heret1c> vegombrei: or search "unrar" in synaptic.
<xishere> CaptainMorgan:  now when i press the Win key, just like you left click your mouse
<Flannel> !defrag | lianimator
<ubottu> lianimator: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<nossralsuva>  _2: gotcha on that one
<CaptainMorgan> xishere, sorry, I'm not sure what you're talking about - wish I could be more help.
<_2> nossralsuva 0755 translates to  rwxr-xr-x    while 0700 would be rwx------   if you need more info just ask.
<johnny05> Having a problem with a external extension version of gd. I guess i need to install a php5 that has gd already compiled in. Anyone know what that even means?
<vegombrei> heret1c: installing ..
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: and when i press the grave key (under ESC), just like click the middle button of the mouse
<vinaduro_> qmr: for interest sake, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose-modules/+bug/303199 <==== the ~solution to my problem
<vegombrei> heret1c: hey i have a question ... i have this bluetooth headset that i can use as headphones with my mac .. i tried to pair it with ubuntu .. it shows up and pairs but it doesnt send audio to it
<heret1c> vegombrei: sudo apt-get install sbackup  while you're at it. :)
<nossralsuva> i have a fedora domain controller with samba running, at my little small business (graphical printing) so i get to deal with permissions on a daily bunch,
<jganetsk> untu
<soulmasterhyc> holaaaaaaaaa
<soulmasterhyc> como estan?
<nossralsuva> _2: i thank you for that insight
<soulmasterhyc> hay alguien ???????
<jganetsk> i have the 64-bit flash plugin from adobe, i want drop the .so file into the proper directory, i've already put it into every possible plugin directory
<soulmasterhyc> alguno de argentina
<soulmasterhyc> manes
<jganetsk> can someone tell me the proper directory to put it in?
<soulmasterhyc> hello????
<xishere> yes, i want ask you, can xmodmap map ONE key to "Shift+F10" or "Alt + Esc" etc.
 * _2 does sudo chmod 0001 /  ### kids don't try this at home!
<nossralsuva> _2: we will be moving our servers over to ubuntu 8.04 here within the nxt few months
 * vinaduro_ out
<ChrisDavaz> how do I figure out the device file that corresponds to my microphone?
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: yes, i want ask you, can xmodmap map ONE key to "Shift+F10" or "Alt + Esc" etc.
<jganetsk> i repeat, does anyoen know, for ubuntu 8.04, what is the plugin directory for firefox?
<_2> nossralsuva k.   good luck to your pinguin
<BlueEraser> if i am downloading this for the first time and i want 64 bit version.  should i get 8.04 or 8.10?
<nossralsuva> i love our penguin over the macs
<Ahadiel>  jganetsk maybe in ~/.mozilla/firefox?
<xishere> CaptainMorgan:  i.e. ONE key acts more than one key
<CaptainMorgan> xishere, I believe it can
<CaptainMorgan> not sure how
<jganetsk> Ahadiel, that one does not seem to have any of my pre-existing plugins
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: ok, can your tell how to?
<jganetsk> i also have the task of getting rid of teh old flash player plugin
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: If you got it, plz tell me
<CaptainMorgan> not sure how
<heret1c> jganetsk: look in yr /home/.mozilla dir
<nossralsuva> _2: but the macs make us the dough using quarkxpress, whilst the linux sides run the networks and all our printers and plotters (HP designjets 5500)
<_2> heret1c no such dir
<jganetsk> heret1c, no files in the plugins directory, i just added my player, doesn't seem to be turning up
<BlueEraser> anyone want to help me with my newb question?
<sketch_> noob
<sketch_>  whats the q
<CaptainMorgan> how can I adjust the options in the gnome terminal so that it does *not* warn me when I'm closing multiple tabs? I looked in the Profile Edit options but couldn't find that value... I previously set it for a different system, and I don't recall that it was in there...
<BlueEraser> i saw that the 8.04 version is going to be supported longer, would that be the best one to download?
<nossralsuva> BlueEraser: just ask the question, try not to ask us to ask a question, just go ahead and splurt it out and wait for a reply
<heret1c> jganetsk: did u restart ff?
<jganetsk> heret1c many times
<onetinsoldier> sketch_: he wants to know if he should get 8.04 or 8.10. he asked earlier
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: do you use ubuntu ?
<sketch_> download 8.10 noob
<jganetsk> it still shows my old npwrapper plugin
<onetinsoldier> lol
<BlueEraser> why?
<sketch_> or order the cd
<CaptainMorgan> xishere, that would be why I'm in here, yes. :) Now please understand - I can't help you. If I could, I would be happy to.
<lianimator> Flannel: I've read that article before, and I've read it again, but it doesn't answer my question.
<nossralsuva> BlueEraser: i agree, 8.10, get it
<_2> heret1c i assume that was a typo ?    /home/ != $HOME
<n8tuser> CaptainMorgan-> gconf-editor  and dig down to gnome-terminal global settings
<sketch_> its the most updated has drivers right in the install its great
<heret1c> jganetsk: what player?
<Flannel> lianimator: In order to defrag: convert to ext2, defrag, convert to ext3
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: thanks
<ethana2> I added code to reload the driver in the module loading script in resume.d
<sketch_> i installed it and it asked me if I want to install my wifi card right away
<jganetsk> the 64-bit linux flash player 10
<ethana2> but it didn't work somehow
<CaptainMorgan> ahh!!! n8tuser thank you! I forgot about that one...
<Flannel> !noob | sketch_
<ubottu> sketch_: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jganetsk> oh i think i got it
<sketch_> and then after the wifi card was working , it asked me if i want to install the video driver its great
<jganetsk> the old plugin was in /var/lib somehow
<vegombrei> heret1c: whats sbackup needed for ?
<BlueEraser> sounds nice
<jganetsk> yeah i got it
<heret1c> _2: yes. .*)
<BlueEraser> did you use the 64-bit?
<sketch_> no
<lianimator> Flannel: I was thinking, since ext3 reduces fragmentation, what if I make a copy of that file, and delete the old one?
<sketch_> 32
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: one more question
<Flannel> lianimator: Why do you think your file is fragmented?
<sketch_> the reg one for dektops 8.10
<nossralsuva> BlueEraser: i ran the 64 bit
<heret1c> jganetsk: backup.
<BlueEraser> think 64bit will be significantly more hairy?
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: now i write the xmodmap command to the $HOME/.profile
<jganetsk> ok
<nossralsuva> but i had some issues like realplayer and other applications which were not yet supported at this time
<sketch_> it would prob work well
<nossralsuva> BlueEraser: yes, i ran the 64 bit,but i had some issues like realplayer and other applications which were not yet supported at this time
<sketch_> but more pple have the x86 versions sooo more drivers more support u know
<BlueEraser> nossralsuva, like what?
<sketch_> yeah put the reg one
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: if you want xmodmap auto-startup, where should you put it?
<lianimator> Flannel: because my partition is full. it's near full all the time, and the last couple of files I put there are very slow to scan. (bittorrent file verifying). I used filefrag to scan the file. It has over "15K extents where perfection would be 3".
<BlueEraser> nossralsuva, other than real player i mean
<nossralsuva> BlueEraser: my Realplayer, that i used on the x86 version, did not work when it came to listening to the BFBS
<Flannel> lianimator: you could try copy/delete, sure.
<xishere> CaptainMorgan: now i write the xmodmap command to the $HOME/.profile if you want xmodmap auto-startup, where should you put it?.
<_2> lianimator copy and del will affectively remove fragmentation of a file in many cases even on vfat/ntfs
<nossralsuva> BlueEraser: that is the British Forces Radio Station on the BBC
<CaptainMorgan> would someone mind explaining etiquette to our dear friend?
<sketch_> i had to update the flash video player
<lianimator> _2: okay, thanks..
<sketch_> i had to update the gstream thing
<BlueEraser> nossralsuva, ok, i stream democracynow! on that pretty often
<nossralsuva> BlueEraser: besides way more people are using the x86 version so way more pool of people
<CaptainMorgan> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<sketch_> and install some programs eclipse python java and the java runtime
<_2> lianimator side effect of doing so on those M$ filesystems is that the fs it's self becomes more fragmented.
<alkisg> Hi, is there any easy way to resize a window (e.g. gedit) to exactly 640x480? Maybe some command line windows manipulating tool?
<CaptainMorgan> !Repeat | xishere
<ubottu> xishere: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xishere> ubottu: ok..sorry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok..sorry
<xishere> CaptainMorgan:  sorry
<_2> lianimator i.e. while seeking to right one wrong you can create many more.     just a thought.
<ethana2> xishere: goodness gracious me, you're doing odder stuff with your keyboard than I am
<BlueEraser> nossralsuva, yeah, i know that x64 is the future though and though maybe i would be able to help iron some things out, probably a long shot though i know
<sketch_> alkisg goto system prefs then resolution
<nossralsuva> BlueEraser: by the way, welcome to the community, and i hope you learn so that you can give back, too
<xishere> ethana2:  what did you do with you keyboard?
<lianimator> _2: you mean, for MS filesystems right? or for ext3 also?
<ethana2> xishere: www.colemak.com
<ethana2> caps lock > backspace
<alkisg> sketch_: I don't want to set the resolution, I want to resize a window so that it is 640x480 (I need to take a screenshot of specific size).
<xishere> oh,
<jganetsk> heret1c: you are right, the 64-bit version is crap
<xishere> i will check the site
<lianimator> _2: I read somewhere that files on ext FS will be accessed faster if you accessed it many times.
<te> What's a nice command line audio player that can take a directory as an argument?
<BlueEraser> nossralsuva, why are they saying 64 bit is crap?
<_2> lianimator particularly M$ file systems but i can't say that it will never happen on ext#
<te> meaning: I'd like to play all the files from a nest of directories
<te> randomly
<_2> lianimator only because it keeps the file in ram
<lianimator> _2: okay thanks
<xishere> ethana2: i want to know where you write your xmodmap command for auto-starup
<nossralsuva> BlueEraser: it still needs some work, vista 64 bit, has some issues too
<_2> lianimator only because it keeps the file in ram << a reboot undoes the multi-access benifit
<ethana2> Anyone know why my suspend resume scripts aren't being run?
<sloopy> windows xp 64bit has alot of issues...
<nossralsuva> BlueEraser: that is why it has a directory for 32 bit applications and for 64 bit applications,
<ethana2> xishere: I got confused, gave up, and turned repeat off globally
<BlueEraser> nossralsuva, yeah no kidding, 7 wont even be 64bit only
<ethana2> xishere: I mostly use ctrl for stuff now instead of holding keys down
<lianimator> _2: okay. I think I understand about caching and so on.
<ethana2> I only wish ctrl was where ' is...
<_2> lianimator that's partly why you see linux using over 3g ram on a 4g system.    yes file caching
<nossralsuva> BlueEraser: i think you will like it here, just be open to change, but accept a chance to learn something new and maybe different from what you were used to
<lianimator> _2: oh, that's the "cached" that shows up in the memory usage graph of the system monitor applet.
<_2> lianimator linux is not a ram hog   but it does use ram for file caching if it can.   my system is using less than 23m right now    Memory Used/Total Percent: 22/502 MB (4%)
<lianimator> _2: on my 1GB. all 1GB is used.
<ethana2> lianimator: means you're getting your money's worrth
<ethana2> worth**
<_2> lianimator not all of the ram   use   free -m
<lianimator> _2: 22MB?? really?! I'm using 488 MB/1GB.. the rest are cached.
<sloopy> hmmm makes me wish i had more then the 256Meg i have... a cpu faster then a 1Ghz P3 would be nice also...
<ScarySquirrel> Hi, I have Linux Ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid) 2.6.27-10-generic GNOME 2.24.1, with 1 Gigabyte of memory, an AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Processor, and 3.7 Gigabytes of disk space.
<BlueEraser> nossralsuva: im grabbing 8.10 and got the 32 bit to start off with
<ScarySquirrel> I have a problem.
<sketch_> gn pple
<ikonia> scribawf: what's up
<scriptx> n
<ikonia> ScarySquirrel: what's up
<lianimator> _2: total: 1007; used: 989; free: 18; cached: 468;
<ScarySquirrel> Has anyone heard of something where the volume change widget keeps spawning makes you lose your menus?
<alex_mayorga> anyone else has seen a PC hard lock-up when installing using alternate CD at 64% (configuring libslp1) any solutions or workarounds appreciated
<ikonia> ScarySquirrel: never seen that
<mei> hi
<lianimator> _2: you have a very small ram usage...
<ikonia> alex_mayorga: first thing I'd do is run the CD check against the CD, then run the memcheck option on the PC for at least one full pass through (normally about 12 hours)
<ScarySquirrel> Anyway, do you know how I can disable the volume change widget?
<alex_mayorga> ikonia, thanks I'll try that
<seravitae> hey i have some manpages that i want to read, but 'man' doesnt accept a file to actually open an external manpage. any ideas what the hell to do.
<_2> lianimator it's intentional.   but that's one of those things that only counts if measuring cyber cookiness   and we arent
<ScarySquirrel> Can anyone help me out with this volume changer widget problem?
<nbeebo> if i get banned in ubuntu-offtopic can i get banned here too?
<ScarySquirrel> Would someone help me with a problem with GNOME 2.24.1?
<_2> nbeebo same ops.
<lianimator> _2: okay. I want to install more ram. when I use vbox to run XP, 1GB isn't quite enough. and when I do photo editing. I'm still deciding if I should increase to 2GB or 4GB.. can't decide.
<xishere> any people use the GTD software "Chandler" ?
<alex_mayorga> ikonia, whats odd is that it always locks up at the exact same point
<_2> lianimator get 4     unless the price is a problem, always get the larger; time will make it small
<alex_mayorga> and I'm pretty sure the CD is fine, already checked for integrity in other PC
<sloopy> lianimator, can never have too much cpu or ram...
<_2> sloopy or hdd
<alex_mayorga> lianimator, ditto on _2 and sloopy :)
<ikonia> alex_mayorga: thats not odd
<sloopy> _2, yeah you can, i have 1TB on home machine, nothing to fill it...
<_2> sloopy movies
<lyb> --
<_2> sloopy while i don't advocate filth, yet to coin a phrase "dl more porn"
<Flannel> Erm.
<alex_mayorga> ikonia, I'm running the CD check on the hard locking machine right now, let see what comes up
<GFree> I join the channel... and people are talking about Porn
<GFree> Cool!
<sloopy> i have more movies then time, tons of music, and all the contents of my last 10 years of DVD backups, still have more then %50 free
<Flannel> _2: please keep the topic family friendly.
<Gorilla1> hello people
<_2> Flannel how was that non-family friendly ?
<GFree> sloopy: that's the reason I don't bother hoarding. There's no point - you'll never have enough time
<mimcpher> Large disks are nice.  You can do things like snapshotting file systems.
<alex_mayorga> wonder how many TB would hold a whole human life of memories
<sloopy> _2, nah never much into such stuff... i prefered my wife to a pic or movie of someone...
<ethana2> sloopy: good for you..
 * ethana2 wishes he was married
<Gorilla1> ok... i need some help
<ethana2> alex_mayorga: it would take many.
<GFree> then get married
<ScarySquirrel> Is ikonia the only user of this channel who provides good Ubuntu advice?
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> !ask | Gorilla1
<ubottu> Gorilla1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sloopy> she may not be the prettiest woman on earth, but she is mine :´)
<mimcpher> alex_mayorga, thats a vague question.  My grandmother kept a few thousand photographs, and diaries.  That would fit on a thumbdrive.  I'm filming high def home videos.  That takes more.
<ethana2> GFree: working aaaaaand how do I reload kernel modules on resume?
<_2> sloopy i plainly said i was only borrowing the phrase, as an expression that goes around IRC continually
<sloopy> and the 1TB doesnt include the 300G OS HD
<Flannel> _2: Not here it doesn't.  Please refrain from using it in the future
<ScarySquirrel> I already have.  Twice.
 * ethana2 cowers in confusion
<Gorilla1> Is there a good GUI based download accelerator?
<alex_mayorga> ikonia: the machine also always blames ccp-4.3 as corrupted, I think it's a memory thing :(
<sloopy> _2 yeah i know many who consume vast resources for the accumulation of such things... never saw the point, know one guy who lost his wife cause of it...
<GFree> Gorilla1: I use downloader for x (apt-get d4x)
<zetheroo1> Flannel: sorry to jump on you like this ... but do you have any insight in finding out why a kernel panics
<zetheroo1> ?
<ScarySquirrel> Hello everyone.  How may I fix a problem where the Volume Control Widget Popup keeps respawning and increasing the volume when I press the volume change button on my laptop?  Must I disable this popup widget?
<GFree> crap : sudo apt-get install d4x
<sloopy> zetheroo1, didnt take its abilify today?
<Alastair_> argh -.-
<Alastair_> pain in the a$$
<ikonia> alex_mayorga: why do you think thats a memory thing ?
<Gorilla1> oh and i dont know any of that command line mumbo...you say its d4x
<Alastair_> anyone with penmount touchscreen around :/ ?
<lianimator> _2, sloopy, alex_mayorga: 4 it is! price is not a problem, it's a little lower than 2x the price of 2GB. I'd have to throw out or sell out the 512MB x2 = 1GB currently installed.
<GFree> Gorilla1: heh, sorry. Launch Synaptic, then search for d4x and install it from there.
<Gorilla1> sweet
<alex_mayorga> ikonia, the CD works perfectly in other hosts and it oddly always crashes on the exact same point and claims the CD is corrupt also in the precise same file
<ikonia> alex_mayorga: that makes sense then
<bakarat_> hmm in the latest update i can't seem to install linux-image-2.6.27.-9-generic and 4 other packages
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone here stream mp3
<bakarat_> dpkg: error processing linux-generic (--configure):
<bakarat_>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Flannel> zetheroo1: Besides checking the logs it gives, not after the fact no.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> was going to try it out but I havent tried it with ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> lianimator: is it for a laptop? I can gladly receive it if you were kind enough to mail it :)
<lianimator> alex_mayorga: it's for a laptop yes. DDR2.
<GFree> Gorilla1: one more thing - if you like it, you can integrated support for D4X in firefox. Install the "Flashgot" extension in Firefox, and you'll be provided the option to download with D4X when you do to download something.
<zetheroo1> Flannel: I have been told that kernel panics are not recorded in the logs
<GFree> ok, gta
<GFree> gtg
<sloopy> lianimator, can you put it in my laptop? i am suffering with an anemic 256MB of ram...
<Gorilla1> gfree your a gangster
<Flannel> zetheroo1: They won't be recorded after the fact, no.  But logs leading up to them may be useful.
<alex_mayorga> sloopy: I asked first ;)
<Flannel> zetheroo1: If you're serious about it, theres a few resources about it, this one looks rather good (cursory google search): http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/kernel-lockup.htm
<sloopy> alex_mayorga, i am more desperate? ;´D
<zetheroo1> Flannel: well it happens about once or twice a day ... so I am pretty sure i want to find out whats going on
<Gorilla1> I just switched to linux today, but i think i got the hang of it already...
<ChrisDavaz> is there a program or something I can use to increase microphone sensitivity for pulseaudio?
<alex_mayorga> sloopy: lets lianimator decide what postage is cheaper, I'm in Mexico :)
<xiangfu> ChrisDavaz: try alsamixer -Dhw
<ChrisDavaz> xiangfu, alsamixer works for pulseaudio??
<sloopy> alex_mayorga, both of us would be quite a bit of pesos to send... considering its in thailand...
 * alex_mayorga wonders if there's an #ubuntu-swap-old-hardware kind of project
<sloopy> not to mention this machine uses PC133 dram...
<xiangfu> ChrisDavaz: i don't understand that all . but in my ubuntu. i can change volume under alsamixer , and the System-Administrion->Sound all use pulseaudio.
<alex_mayorga> sloopy: I know I'm desperately in the hunt for PC100 for mom's PC
<nick__> Hey, where can I get some help with my wireless?
<xiangfu> ChrisDavaz: System->Preference->Sound
<sloopy> alex_mayorga, i have that sitting around at home...
<homecable> anyone have a fast internet wget http://joey.punked.us/files/php-5.2.6.tar.bz2  and tell me ur max speed
<homecable> i need about 100 users to dl that
<homecable> testing server load
<Gorilla1> ok...i found a problem...how do i tell someone?
<Flannel> homecable: This isn't the place for that.
<Flannel> !bugs | Gorilla1
<homecable> whats a good place for that ?
<ubottu> Gorilla1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<alex_mayorga> sloopy, L?
<nick__> Hello
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: do you happen to know if there's such a place #ubuntu-swap-old-hardware
<Parvo> hello
<alex_mayorga> Parvo: hi
<nick__> I need some help with wireless
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: No, but you might look into your LoCo team
<xiangfu> nick__: just ask.
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: I'm my LoCo team for now, unofficial of course
<ddgoose> homecable,   1.16M/s
<nick__> Ummm, ok. Well it was working a minute ago, then I restarted, and, nothing
<xiangfu> homecable: 2M cable:   37.8K/s
<sloopy> L?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> !streaming | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: that's not true.  The mexico team is fairly well established.
<Flannel> !mx | alex_mayorga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx
<Pitel_laptop> http://cz.youtube.com/watch?v=oGlhgVz5r6E WANT!
<lianimator> sloopy: alex_mayorga: let me try to sell it first? reduce the cost of the new RAM.
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Eh, #ubuntu-mx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMxTeam
<lianimator> sloopy: I'm in thailand. (asia)
<homecable> ddgoose try dling it  1 more time changing seting on my cisco router to enable more speed
<Pitel_laptop>  /msg NickServ identify Pitel
<nick__> whatever, i gotta go.
<lianimator> Pitel_laptop: oops, is that your password?
<sloopy> lianimator, i know i said that :´)
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: I'm in the .mx team myself, I'll ask around
<sloopy> i think that pw is compromised
<ddgoose> homecable, ok
<homecable> k
<Flannel> Pitel_laptop: Please remember to change your nickserv password, and also keep it on topic, youtube videos are not.
<dangit> i read somewhere that they are including openoffice 3.0 sometime in this release, is that correct?
<Flannel> dangit: No.  It'll be in -backports for Intrepid, but won't ever "officially" be in Intrepid.  It's in Jaunty though.
<ikonia> dangit: no
<ddgoose> homecable, worse -> 607.76K/s
<alex_mayorga> !mx is For Ubuntu Mexico visit #ubuntu-mx or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMxTeam
<dangit> Flannel, ikonia ah damn
<homecable> i seen it hit 1684.13
<ikonia> homecable: ?
<homecable> try 1 more time
<homecable> ikonia ?
<ikonia> homecable: seen what hit 1684.13 ?
<Flannel> homecable: Please stop doing that here.
<alex_mayorga> !LoCo | alex_mayorga
<ubottu> alex_mayorga, please see my private message
<zetheroo1> Flannel: thanks for that link ... but its really a fair bit over my head ... :(  seems that locating the causes of crashes etc is a lot simpler in Win XP Pro ... I thought Linux would be easier or at least as easy ...
<alex_mayorga> zetheroo1: If the crash reporter doesn't catch it, then it wouldn't be too easy unless you're a bit experienced/want to dig
<zetheroo1> alex_mayorga: crash reporter?
<dangit> i'm trying to install ubuntu by adding "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main" to my source, but it doesn't seem to work?
<Flannel> dangit: The PPA is down due to some issues, it should be back up sometime this week.
<alex_mayorga> !crash | zetheroo1
<ubottu> zetheroo1: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<dangit> Flannel, ah ok :>
<ScarySquirrel>      I have had some problems with something called the "Volume control OSD of Gnome-settings-daemon".
<ScarySquirrel>      Currently, the Volume Control Widget Popup keeps respawning and increasing or decreasing the volume repeatedly when I press either of the volume change buttons on my laptop.
<ScarySquirrel>      If I cannot fix this problem, how do I disable this popup widget?
<rage> Is there a simple little program that I can use in a shell script to display those tray balloon tips?
<alex_mayorga> rage: libnotify I believe
<rage> mmm, I'll investigate
<BlueEraser> ScarySquirrel, sorry you cant seem to find help, i have seen all of your messages, but cant help you
<BlueEraser> ScarySquirrel: not sure why no one pays you any mind
<students> jo
<students> hi
<students> niga niga
<students> riga riga
<alex_mayorga> ScarySquirrel, you can right click the speaker icon in the panel and remove it, not sure that would help
<Gorilla1> so
<Gorilla1> who's alive
<energY> I am
<maxagaz> i've got an ipod, it says there's no music and video in it, but when i plug it, rythmbox can find my music, it's a problem with unmounting, what can i do ?
<Gorilla1> ok
<Gorilla1> today is my first day with linux
<Brack10> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 8.10 on a Dell OptiPlex GX260 with 512mb ram and a 40 gig IDE western digital hard drive.  It looks like the installer is detecting the HDD as a SCSI RAID...so when I go to install it freezes at "Scanning Mirror" and if I cancel the installation at that point it boots up to a corrupt install which doesn't work.  Any ideas what I can do about this?
<Brack10> nice, Gorilla1
<Brack10> How's she treating you so far?
<Gorilla1> i think i got the hang of it
<magic_ninja> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Gorilla1> love the effects
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, you will need to catch the panic on the tty console and get a snap of it to really see whats causing it
<Gorilla1> i tried mandrake 9 awhile back didnt care for it much...
<zetheroo1> ddgoose: will commands work with a kernel panic?
<zetheroo1> ddgoose: like these commands .... Alt+SysRq+1 followed by Alt+SysRq+t
<Gorilla1> brack..are you sure its lockin up o the scanning mirror it could just take a really long time...
<Brack10> Gorilla1:  Pretty sure, I waited about half an hour
<danidanko> Hi
<Gorilla1> are you doing a net install?
<matt> Does anyone know if the nVidia legacy drivers were ever supported for compiz?
<dnyy> I uninstalled an app, but it still has a link in the 'start' menu.  When I go to edit menus, it doesn't show up there.  Any way to manually remove it?
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, magic SysReq keys should work if you have a panic, check and see if you have a file called '/proc/sys/kernel/sysrq'
<Brack10> also, when I launch the LiveCD it will boot all the way in and instantly freeze.  The clock stays in the same place and everything
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, if not, it's not compiled into your kernel
<Gorilla1> sounds like a KDE issure
<Brack10> a KDE issue
<Gorilla1> your using the kubuntu right
<Brack10> yes
<Gorilla1> try the standard
<Gorilla1> gnome
<Brack10> ok
<Brack10> maybe force it to think my drive is IDE instead of SCSI?
<Brack10> I'm pretty sure that's why it's freezing
<Brack10> because it's trying to scan my SCSI mirror drive which doesn't exist
<Gorilla1> i dont think you would even get a clean install if it was seeing scsi
<zetheroo1> ddgoose: yes sysrq is there
<Brack10> no it's an IDE drive
<Gorilla1> yeah
<[c0re]> hi is there any gui font manager?
<Gorilla1> set you bios to defaults
<Gorilla1> turn off raid
<Brack10> It's just one IDE drive
<Brack10> this computer has no RAID controller
<Gorilla1> i tried to do a fedora install it was doing the same thing you are describing
<zetheroo1> ddgoose: so those commands should work?
<Gorilla1> neither the live or the install worked
<matt> Hey everyone, Can anyone tell me if the nVidia legacy drivers were ever supported for compiz?
<Tekno> Tried googleing?
<Tekno> I think it should work with legacy drivers
<[c0re]> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Tekno> can't be sure
<SmokeyD> hey people. When should one use the i386 kernels instead of the generic ones?
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, yeah
<Flannel> SmokeyD: If you have a 386 (a real 386) that's having issues with the -generic ones
<zetheroo1> ddgoose: cool .. and then I will be able to see the cause?
<Gorilla1> brack is you machine 64 bit
<Brack10> no it's not
<Gorilla1> interesting
<matt> It didn't when intrepid was first released, and I don't want to crash my system, again.
<Brack10> athlon XP 3200+
<Brack10> oh wait sorry p4 2500 mhz
<Gorilla1> ive got a 2500+ althlon XP
<SmokeyD> ok, because most of the processors which aren't 64bit are i386 processors right Flannel? But you mean the real, ancient 386 processors?
<Gorilla1> runs clean
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, you will need to be in the console, ie alt+ctrl+F1 when it crashes to see the output
<Brack10> this is frustrating
<Brack10> I'm so damn sick of windows
<Gorilla1> you might try the live ubuntu
<Gorilla1> windows has its up and its downs
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, the top part of the output should say what it was that caused it
<Brack10> oh ok if I have better luck with the ubuntu live cd....can I install Kubuntu from the Ubuntu live cd?
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, then I use sysreq i this order to safe reboot -> s e i u b
<Gorilla1> kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE interface
<Brack10> right
<Gorilla1> yes it can be done
<Flannel> SmokeyD: correct.  i386 is a generic term for all "intel compatable 32bit yadda yadda".  The -386 is there because sometimes the old processors don't agree with the runtime optimization checks the -generic does (because they were created after the 386 was shipped, etc)
<Brack10> sweet
<Flannel> !reisub | ddgoose, zetheroo1
<ubottu> ddgoose, zetheroo1: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Gorilla1> you have to install all the packages and dependences
<Brack10> how do I do it? create the file structure manually and copy the files from the CD?
<SmokeyD> Flannel: ok, thanks
<Brack10> oh
<scientes_> can i change the level of control on debian-conf when installing with synaptic? so that synaptic asks me about settings on installed packages?
<Gorilla1> no boot into ubuntu, tell it to install kde from the sysnaptic thing
<ddgoose> Flannel, thanks didn't know that one was in ubottu :P
<Brack10> I see
<Gorilla1> ive used kde 3.X but honestly its like a left hand or a right hand
<Gorilla1> either way its a hand
<Brack10> I just honestly like the way it looks better
<Brack10> GNOME is kinda ugly
<Gorilla1> its in the eye of the beholder
<Gorilla1> if you cant install the ubuntu then you have problem
<zetheroo1> ddgoose; I don't understand then what those other commands are for?
<samdahippman> The backtrack3 KDE desktop is definitely hot
<Brack10> agreed
<Gorilla1> my buddy uses backtrack3
<Brack10> backtrack is sweet except it doesn't have that one program the auditor did
<samdahippman> STD is cool too
<Brack10> the really useful exploit scanner
<samdahippman> whick one is that
<Gorilla1> thats outta my book
<Brack10> trying to remember
<samdahippman> anyways, don't want to go to far off topic or ubot will get mad
<Gorilla1> ok have any of you used winforlin or wine on a game such as grand theft auto sa?
<samdahippman> if you play games in sandbox or vm, it will just slow it down
<Gorilla1> i understand that
<Gorilla1> its more to process
<Gorilla1> can it be done
<Gorilla1> which is best?
<samdahippman> of course
<samdahippman> probably sandbox....like wine
<Gorilla1> alrighty...
<samdahippman> smaller footprint
<samdahippman> \
<samdahippman> is better
<Gorilla1> yeah
<Gorilla1> mem issues im sure..
<samdahippman> yeah
<Gorilla1> ok
<Brack10> I need to switch all my work desktops to Ubuntu instead of upgrading to Vista
<Gorilla1> vista is like shoe 2 sizes to small
<holymoo> Brack10:  coolness
<samdahippman> this chat is so much better than socail networks, talking tech is so much better than that trash
<Gorilla1> ok...i was reading up on the super computer aka the roadrunner
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, they help you safely restart you machine after a kernel panic
<samdahippman> you got that right Brack.....Vista belongs in the trash bin
<holymoo> Brack10: what windows software do you need to support on linux?
<zetheroo1> ddgoose: oh
<Gorilla1> linux under windows is like a fat cheerleader.
<Brack10> holymoo: the only thing would be this parts pro software
<samdahippman> linux has everything
<samdahippman> almost
<Brack10> some proprietary parts software only for windows
<Gorilla1> has everthing for free
<holymoo> Brack10: a couple of options depending on your requirements:
<holymoo> 1. crossover office ... check their site
<holymoo> 2. vmware with a winxp image
<Gorilla1> yep
<zetheroo1> ddgoose: this is what the Ubuntu Docs say:   When the crash occurs, press Alt+SysRq+1 (one, not L) followed by Alt+SysRq+t. If using a text console, you should see a trace dumped to the screen. If the system is sufficiently alive, it will also be logged to /var/log/kern.log and visible in the output from dmesg.  This information shows where the crash occurred, and should be included in any problem reports.
<samdahippman> check the linux appfinder
<holymoo> 3. if you have a windows server available on the network/vpn, just give them rdp access
<Brack10> yeah I don't really like that vmware option
<Brack10> oh true
<holymoo> what we are doing is basically just running win2k3 servers for the small amount of win apps and giving them access over rdp for most situations
<holymoo> just depends on requirements i guess
<Gorilla1> vmware is the shit
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, yeah that should work
<Brack10> so then I can just set the windows VM to boot straight into the remote desktop program
<Gorilla1> kinda
<Gorilla1> yes
<samdahippman> vmware kicks: if you got the balls to ride the vm machine
<zetheroo1> ddgoose: what does it mean by "if using a text console"? does that mean you cannot be logged into Gnome when the crash occurs?
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, yes correct
<Brack10> also I need a mail client that can hook up to Exchange, Holymoo
<Chiliblack> Brack10, evolution does that
<samdahippman> you can run your windows partition in the linux partition with vmware
<zetheroo1> ddgoose: but what if the crash does not occur unless Iam logged in?>
<Gorilla1> see configure the sever in vmware then ghost it to the system when you get on site..its saves hours and hours of config time...
<ddgoose> zetheroo1, if you want to see the trace you need to be on the console, otherwise it will show up in the log
<Brack10> oh yeah also, I need to run FileMaker Pro 9
<Brack10> I forgot about that
<Gorilla1> what kinda files does it make?
<psteyn> Hi, how can I get Open Office 3.x installed?
<Gorilla1> psteyn download it.
<SmokeyD> hey people. Both in tilda and yakuake terminals under gnome I have the problem that at the bottom of the terminals, text is not always displayed. Commands are executed, the text of the terminals is just not refreshed.
<gurrier> Can someone please help me confirm that under latest Hardy repos `md5sum /pool/main/g/gtkspell/gtkspell_2.0.10.orig.tar.gz` equates to eab7318b3bda1d38d694ba029b06bb3a
<Brack10> Gorilla1: it's kinda like Access, it's a DIY database design prog
<zetheroo1> does Pidgin work with webcams?
<SmokeyD> when I hit enter a couple of times, the lines which should have been displayed at the bottom move up and are displayed higher up in the terminal
<jabiim> hello
<Gorilla1> nice
<Myrtti> zetheroo1: no
<Gorilla1> your a DB guy
<scriptx> zetheroo1: no
<jabiim> I trying to get webmin to run on my Ubuntu 8.10
<SmokeyD> it is kind of unpredictable. Sometimes everything at the bottom of the terminal is displayed normally, sometimes it is not and I have to hit enter a couple of times
<zetheroo1> so what can be used to webcam ? ... in Yahoo
<Brack10> kinda
<Brack10> FileMaker is pretty lame
<energY> zetheroo1: Amsn does
<Gorilla1> im all hardware
<Brack10> doesn't support tables
<psteyn> Gorilla1: thanks genious.  where from?  I obviously need to use an apt mirror instead of just grabbing it from openoffice.org but which is the one to use?
<zetheroo1> for Yahoo?
<jabiim> when I go to the file manager it says that my web browser doesn't support java
<Gorilla1> wow that sad
<energY> zetheroo1: no
<holymoo> Brack10: not sure about mapi support.  we only do imap whether clients like it or not.
<Gorilla1> most people dont know what they are buying
<Gorilla1> its all good
<zetheroo1> so what can i use to cam over yahoo?
<Brack10> ah
<Gorilla1> psteyn do you have an older version of open office installed
<samdahippman> Brack10_: Check out this website;  http://www.treshna.com/bond/
<cdnjay> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<jabiim> I am a newbie can someone please help me figure something out
<Brack10> anyone have experience with OpenAFS?
<scriptx> jabiim?
<Flannel> psteyn: There's a PPA (Personal Package Archive) for OOo3 for Intrepid, but it's down at the moment due to some problems.  It should be back up sometime this week.
<Gorilla1> jabiim open you browser and look for anything jave and install it.
<samdahippman> just ask jabiim
<SmokeyD> jabiim: state your question
<Gorilla1> java
<Myrtti> zetheroo1: I'm not sure there is any app yet that does webcam with yahoo.
<samdahippman> Jabiim: just ask
<chairman> can i use kde desktop wallpaper on ubuntu?
<SmokeyD> jabiim: don't wait untill someone replies
<jabiim> i have done that and three hours or more later I am still stuck
<ziroday> Hi, I have an thinkpad t60 that experiences random freezes.
<jabiim> I installed java and i don't know where else my problem could be
<Flannel> jabiim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java walks you through setting up java
<samdahippman> jabiim: ask..... I'm listening
<Gorilla1> you file browser tells you, you dont have it installed?
<Gorilla1> sounds like Konk
<jabiim> I am trying to run webmin from my Ubuntu 8.10 an d when I try to open the file manager it says that my web browser doesn't support java
<samdahippman> jabiim: do you have the latest version? which version is running on your computer/
<holymoo> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jabiim> the latest
<Myrtti> jabiim: webmin?
<Myrtti> !webmin | jabiim
<ubottu> jabiim: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<samdahippman> jabiim: do you need to use webmin? can you use firefox?
<jabiim> oh ok
<Gorilla1> there you go
<ikonia> samdahippman: webmin is not a web browser
<Gorilla1> helping people one person at a time
<samdahippman> I've never heard of it.
<jabiim> I am using firefox for my web browser web min is a server
<samdahippman> I just said it because that's what he called it
<jabiim> can';t think of the word
<scriptx> jabiim: webmin and plesk, etc, are really meant for servers.. NOT workstations.
<samdahippman> maybe you should switch to apache2
<Myrtti> jabiim: webmin isn't a server
<jabiim> yes i know i need a webserver and that is what i am using webmin for
<jabiim> i know it is not
<Myrtti> jabiim: try using ebox instead.
<Gorilla1> apache is the shit
<Flannel> Gorilla1: Please watch your language
<jabiim> uh never mind i will just go back to reading
<Gorilla1> watch's
<samdahippman> apache is a great web server
<jabiim> thank you all
<Gorilla1> yep its fine
<Tekno> reference
<samdahippman> Gorilla: what is better?
<Gorilla1> better than?
<samdahippman> better than apache
<samdahippman> here is a cool webserver.....light:   http://wiki.codemongers.com/Main
<chairman> hello
<Gorilla1> somthing with crazy incryption
<Gorilla1> man...
<Gorilla1> my spelling is all over the place...
<Gorilla1> you know whats cool
<Flannel> !offtopic | Gorilla1
<ubottu> Gorilla1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gorilla1> pukes
<Gorilla1> bots make me sick
<ikonia> Gorilla1: stop
<ziroday> Hi, I have a thinkpad T60 that can suspend to ram but not to disk. Where should I be looking to understand why?
<Syrre> hmmm ... just wondering ... is there any more nice proggys out there thats similar to gDesklets and Screenlets ? =P
<ikonia> ziroday: syslog is a good start
<ziroday> ikonia: thanks. do you know what the default hibernate manager/program is? I hear of tuxonice, pm-utils swuswap etc
<ikonia> ziroday: what symptoms suggest a problem with suspend to disk ?
<ikonia> ziroday: no idea off the top of my head, wthout being a suspend user
<ziroday> ikonia: click the hibernate option, the half moon (suspend light) flashes, screen blanks but laptop does not turn off
<ikonia> ziroday: interesting, I suggest tail -f on the syslog then clicking the button see what is said
<BlueEraser> when installing ubuntu 8.10, how much memory should i dedicate to the swap, i have 2 gigs of ram
<ikonia> BlueEraser: 4 gig is a good base
<ikonia> BlueEraser: it allows you to use suspend and have swap space free
<ziroday> ikonia: that sounds helpful. Also I know there are (were perhaps) issues with fglrx and suspend to disk however I am not sure if I am using fglrx or not as I have no xorg.conf. Is there any other way to check?
<BlueEraser> ikonia: thank you
<ikonia> ziroday: you are very correct, there are real issues with ati cards.
<ohubuntu> i'm using virtualbox and after 10 minutes or so of not typing, virtualbox stops accepting keyboard input, is there something with standby or suspend mode in ubuntu that does this?
<ikonia> ziroday: if you look at your xorg log you'll see what xorg drivers is being used
<ziroday> ikonia: sweet thanks. Let me see
<BlueEraser> ikonia: if i give more than that to swap will i get any advantages?
<ikonia> BlueEraser: nope
<BlueEraser> ikonia: k
<ikonia> BlueEraser: if your swapping out double your ram, your machine will be on it's knees long before you know about it
<loca|host> i have no "Screen and Graphics preferences"
<loca|host> in my System>Administration menu
<loca|host> did i miss something ?
<ziroday> ikonia: I am using the radeon driver which I believe is open source and should have no issues. Correct me if I am wrong
<ikonia> ziroday: I thought one of the core issues was with the "wake up" sequence of the card at a physical level, as well as the module re-loading on the closed source drivers
<ikonia> ziroday: I'm not an ati/hibernate user so don't know for fact
<ziroday> loca|host: that program has been depreciated in 8.10
<ziroday> ikonia: okay, thanks!
<loca|host> ziroday, so how to get a dual screen with my ATI card ?
<gr1ff1n> hi everyone
<ziroday> loca|host: see the program in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution if you are using open source drivers
<gr1ff1n> can anyone could give an  IRC server and channel for java please ? many thanks
<loca|host> ziroday, no am using ATI's prop driver
<wiseman1> I have an issue
<ziroday> gr1ff1n: ##java, but you should really ask in #freenode for channel directions
<wiseman1> both my top and bottom tool bars have spontaneously vanished
<ziroday> loca|host: okay, then you have to use ati's configuration tool.
<loca|host> okay
<ziroday> wiseman1: is the program gnome-panel running?
<gr1ff1n> ziroday: thanks I ll try
<wiseman1> ziroday: how would I verify that?
<ziroday> wiseman1: pastebin the output of ps ax | grep gnome-panel
<pu154r> hi could someone build me or give me a link to a alternativ php version because on my 8.10 ubuntu server is php damged yesterday i told it ( fcgi / cgi + php problem) ,...
<wiseman1> Ok, how do I do that, when I cannot access the toolbars, ziro
<ziroday> wiseman1: can you access a terminal?
<ikonia> pu154r: damaged ?
<wiseman1> how do I access a terminal when I cannot get to the toolbars?
<yourmomr> hey vegeta
<wiseman1> is there a way to do it from the file/folder explorer?
<ardchoille> wiseman1: alt+f2 and type in: gnome-terminal
<yourmomr> right click
<yourmomr> launch terminal here
<yourmomr> gg
<ziroday> wiseman1: by pressing ctrl alt f1 you can switch to a terminal. Press ctrl alt f7 to get back to a graphical environment
<wiseman1> alt-f2 brought up my terminal
<wiseman1> now what
<ziroday> wiseman1: run the command ps ax | grep gnome-panel
<wiseman1> ps ax | grep gnome-panel
<ziroday> wiseman1: in the terminal
<wiseman1> sorry, drunk
<wiseman1> ok, I put it in
<wiseman1> I get the response
<wiseman1> 9015 pts/0  R+  0:00 grep gnome-panel
<ikonia> wiseman1: if you are drunk I suggest you come back later when you are not
<wiseman1> I suppose I should tell you I'm in XFCE
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone here stream audio? I am looking for an audacious plugin for shoutcast but have had no luck
<wiseman1> I'm not that drunk.  Bottle of wine and a 6.7% bottle fo beer
<wiseman1> in....an hour and a hal
<wiseman1> f
<gr1ff1n> I can t find any channel for java ?? anyone has an idea ?? please
<wiseman1> computer skills are the last thing to go when I'm drunk though
<ikonia> wiseman1: it's not big or clever to brag, if your using "being drunk" as a way of making excuses I sugges tyou come back later
<ziroday> gr1ff1n: the ##java channel. on this network
<fat_rat> !offtopic | wiseman1
<ubottu> wiseman1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> gr1ff1n: you have been explained 2 times where the java channel is and where to ask in future
<shams1> how can i compress a folder with ZIP format?
<ikonia> shams1: zip
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am guessing no one streams then?
<wiseman1> I just typed into the wrong window is all
<shams1> ikonia: with zip package?
<ikonia> shams1: the command is "zip" I think it should already be installed
<wiseman1> I put in ps  ax | grep gnope-panel and I got 9015 pts/0 R+  0:00 grep gnome-panel as a response
<wiseman1> what the hell does that mean
<ziroday> wiseman1: okay try ps ax | grep xfce4-panel
<wiseman1> ziroday: I got "9029 pts/0 s+   0:00 grep xfce4-panel" as a response.  what does that mean?
<ziroday> wiseman1: it means its not running. Now type in xfce4-panel
<wiseman1> OH HAI
<wiseman1> that totally worked
<wiseman1> sweet
<wiseman1> now how do I make sure that opens by default now
<wobblywu> I seemed to have stumbled into something quite odd. there's a wireless network I'm trying to connect to which does show up in the network list in 8.04, but not in 8.10 (although other networks show up in both)
<ziroday> wiseman1: it should work by default. Did you install xfce from xubuntu?
<ardchoille> ziroday: Shouldn't this be in #xubuntu?
<wiseman1> yes
<tiyowan> wobblywu: Which wireless card are you using?
<ziroday> wiseman1: well I am not that familar with xfce myself sorry, the folks in #xubuntu will be able to help
<wiseman1> it used to work, ziroday, but then it stopped after playing with menu options earlier
<EMPulse> hey guys
<wobblywu> tiyowan, that's a good question, one second let me check
<EMPulse> Does anyone know how to make it so that the pigdin tray icon does not blink when you get new messages
<ziroday> EMPulse: there is a setting for that. One sec while I try to find it
<wobblywu> EMPulse, right click the icon, disable "blink on new message"
<EMPulse> ziroday, thanks man, it annoys the hell out of me
<wiseman1> let me log out and log back in and make sure it still works
<wiseman1> brb
<EMPulse> wobblywu, may you get laid many times tonight, thank you
<wobblywu> EMPulse, I hope that's not an invitation :P
<ikonia> EMPulse: thats not appropriate,
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<EMPulse> wobblywu, nah, lol not an invitation, anyway thanks for the help
<ikonia> EMPulse: "thank you" how you show thanks
<wiseman> Hey thanks, that seemed to do the trick, ziroday
<wobblywu> tiyowan, it's an intel
<wiseman> things are working fine now
<wiseman> gives me an excuse now to keep drinking
<wiseman> but I'm all out of booze :(
<tiyowan> @wobblywu, you might want to check which drivers are being used.
<tiyowan> @wobblywu, open up shell, and type iwlconfig.
<Drakma> is there an itunes replacement for ubuntu?
<ziroday> Drakma: take a look at banshee and rhythmbox
<Drakma> ty
<U-b-u-n-t-u> windows has ubuntu beat when it comes to streaming audio through shoutcast and icecast and thats sad =/
<wiseman> NOTHING HAS UBUNTU BEAT AT ANYTHING LOL
<Maveas> Just installed LAMP with "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and it worked well, but I haven't got a clue where the install put all the files.. :S
<ikonia> wiseman: please don't talk nonsense
<wiseman> I kee
<wiseman> d
<tiyowan> I'm actually glad to be rid of Windows. Hopefully by today. :-)
<Maveas> Can someone tell me where the httpd directory is?
<aftertaf> just means you're doing it wrong :)
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: use whatever operating system meets your needs better
<wiseman> plus I said earlier that perhaps I may have had something to drink earlier
<ikonia> wiseman: I sugges you leave then
<aftertaf> tiyowan: good luck :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks for telling me the obvious ikonia
<wiseman> Oh come on
<ziroday> Maveas: look in /etc/apache2
<ikonia> wiseman: come back when not drinking
<wiseman> it's past midnight on the internet, most of those online have had one or two
<Maveas> ziroday: thanks :)
<dangit> how safe is "apt-get autoremove" function?
<wobblywu> tiyowan, doesn't seem to return anything
<dangit> (cause it is suggesting openssh-blacklist is no longer necessary among other programs)
<ikonia> wiseman: I asked you to control your self, and you keep uisng drink as an excuse, please return later when sober
<wiseman> ikonia: you are totally harshing my buzz
<aftertaf> dangit: safe... wont remove anything still used
<ziroday> dangit: it only removes packages that have been orphaned by a package you removed. It is reasonably safe
<Flannel> aftertaf, dangit: it chooses what to try and remove based on what depends on it
<paul68> is there a linux distro that supports creative labs xfi card out of the box?
<ardchoille> dangit: It's designed to remove packages that are no longer being used by the system, has never caused problems here
<wobblywu> tiyowan, what could explain it seeing networks but not the one I need, though?
<wiseman> ikonia: wtf, are you some kind of teatotaller?
<dangit> aftertaf, Flannel ziroday so stuff like "openssh-blacklist", "vlc-plugin-pulse"... are no longer necessary?
<dangit> odd...
<wobblywu> tiyowan, the card clearly is working, just not seeing this specific network
<paul68> !attitude |wiseman
<ubottu> wiseman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<paul68> !language |wiseman
<ubottu> wiseman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> dangit: I never said necessary, I said depends.
<tiyowan> @wobblywu: I had a similar problem with an intel wireless card.
<pu154r> ikonia: php cgi/fcgi returns in segmentation fault
<Akiva> Any PHP developers here?
<ikonia> Akiva: plenty in ##php
<ikonia> pu154r: I'd get a php guy to veriyfy the function your using correctly, and then log a bug
<Akiva> ikonia: This, I know. I was just looking for any opinions on...
<tiyowan> @wobblywu: All I know is that you need to be running the latest drivers ipwraw drivers to provide better support for the intel chipset wireless card.
<Akiva> ikonia: Ah nevermind
<tiyowan> @wobblywu: I may have typo'ed. Try iwconfig.
<pu154r> ikonia: is not script based error is genreal fault if you use php cgi/fcgi interface in current php version it resault in segmentaion fault (kernel segmentation error in syslog)
<paul68> ikonia is there to your knowledge a linux distro that support creative labs xfi cards easely without much tweaking the kernel?
<reqqit> hey people, I have a protected PDF that I protected - I know the password - I am using PDFEdit, and I want to unpassword the PDF - is there a way of doing that in linux? I've googled, but all results are garbage, and I've seen GauPDF
<ikonia> pu154r: I'm using it fine, so hence why I'm suggesting check how your using it
<ikonia> pu154r: no
<ikonia> pu154r: the driver is closed source
<wobblywu> tiyowan, where would I find this driver?
<tiyowan> @wobblywu: I found on it on the backtrack forums...I'm sorry I can't be of more help, but I'm still a newbie at ubuntu.
<reqqit> On linux, can you remove a (known) password for a protected / encrypted pdf?
<wobblywu> tiyowan, :/
<pu154r> ikonia:  apache2 fcgi module or lighttpd or nanoweb fcgi result in startup in segmentation faul
<ikonia> pu154r: for you - not me
<tiyowan> @wobblywu: Anyhow. Does iwconfig return anything?
<pu154r> ikonia: BUT the joke is if i echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" with pipe to php5-cgi it returns phpinfo page
<ikonia> pu154r: thats not a joke, thats expected behaviour
<pu154r> ikonia: is after upgrading from 8.04.1
<admin__> ดีครับ
<pu154r> ikonia: did you use ubuntu 8.10 or ubuntu 8.10 server?
<admin__> ทดสอบอ่ะๆๆ
<admin__> ดี
<ikonia> pu154r: 8.10, but there is no difference between desktop and serverf package
<aftertaf> unicode ! !
<ikonia> !ru > admin__
<ubottu> admin__, please see my private message
<admin__> ...
<admin__> hI..
<pu154r> ikonia: maybe we have different packages donÄt know
<ikonia> pu154r: I doubt that
<nomoa> anyone has problems with thunderbird and XML errors inside account preferences?
<admin__> คุยอะไรกานนอ่ะ
<Myrtti> !english | admin__
<ubottu> admin__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pu154r> ikonia: i thinki turn in the circle maybe i have to try another soloution
<mfoniso> if I've got a package installed on my system, is there a way to access on the package file?
<aftertaf> mfoniso: what do u mean?
<pu154r> ikonia: apache2 module php works finde but why is php5-cgi not working i don't understand that behavior
<ikonia> as I said, it is working for me
<HRshovinstuff> can anyone point me to a post or answer for the proper procedure for "ejecting" a usb flash drive
<pu154r> ikonia: did you tryed lighttpd fcgi? or apache fcgi?
<tiyowan> Okay guys, hopefully in a couple of minutes I shall be talking from Ubuntu.
<jan247> HRshovinstuff, easiest way is to click on the icon on your desktop showing your flash drive, then hit eject
<aftertaf> tiyowan: good luck
<mfoniso> aftertaf: say I've got a certain package installed on my system, and I need to install the same package on another system, but I don't have access to the package file (e.g. a .deb package or otherwise). Is there enough information to recreate the package from the installed files?
<jan247> i mean, unmount volume
<ikonia> pu154r: just apache
<aftertaf> mfoniso: ouch. better to redownload the deb. i dont kow if u can do what you want to . . . .
<HRshovinstuff> jan247: that option is not available, I have unmount.  Will that do the trick?? Only question i'm asking is because when I eject the hardware within windwos the light on it goes out, when I unmount it in *Nix the light stays on, hasn't created any problems just curios.
<mfoniso> aftertaf: ok, thanks.
<pu154r> ikonia: but the think is apache did not support regex based vhosts or i don't know how to use it
 * mfoniso thinks, it's only a matter of time now
<ardchoille> mfoniso: you also need to think about dependencies
<mfoniso> ardchoille: yes, but that'd be something else to deal with
<ardchoille> mfoniso: yes, as soon as the install on the other machine fails due to lack of deps ;)
<mfoniso> ardchoille: :-)
<jan247> guys.. got a question too -- i have two xorg configs.. one for single screen, the other for dual screen. is there a way to detect at startup if an external monitor is attached, so as to use the proper xorg config?
<olskolirc> hey guys :-)  does linux have a flash builder like swish or macromedia mx?
<Myrtti> olskolirc: I doubt it. Try running them on wine.
<olskolirc> ok thanks
<paul68> ikonia is there to your knowledge a linux distro that support creative labs xfi cards easely without much tweaking the kernel?
<olskolirc> I found that wine and crossoveroffice doesn't handle adobe well
<jan247> yeah. i'd say run them on a vm olskolirc.. the flash stuff that's decent enough to get working on linux are just adobe flex
<Myrtti> olskolirc: well, might be that macromedia products would work better.
<jan247> macromedia = adobe. hehe
<Pie-rate> hehe, trying kubuntu livecd
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys, am having issues playing dvds in vlc, already have libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 installed, what should i do?
<Pie-rate> honestly after some messing with kubuntu i can't see why anyone uses ubuntu =P
<ziroday> ohletmeinnowgodd: and the dvd's work everywhere else?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> yeah, they work on dvd players
<ohletmeinnowgodd> just not on linux
<ohletmeinnowgodd> thinking it maybe a region issue?
<ziroday> ohletmeinnowgodd: you have installed libdvdread3?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> (07:40:41 PM) oooaaaoooaaa: hi guys, am having issues playing dvds in vlc, already have libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 installed, what should i do?
<ziroday> ohletmeinnowgodd: try doing  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<ziroday> ohletmeinnowgodd: and vlc ignores region codings I believe
<ohletmeinnowgodd> but oibdvdcss2 already shows up n synaptic...?
<aftertaf> ohletmeinnowgodd: yeah but u need to then run that script ;)
<ziroday> ohletmeinnowgodd: did you try that command I just gave you?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> aight ill give it a try
<ziroday> ohletmeinnowgodd: then do a restart afterwards
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<ohletmeinnowgodd> does that mean its done?
<ziroday> ohletmeinnowgodd: thats fine, its just installing. Wait for it to finish and then restart
<whynot> Hi everyone.  I need someone help me.  Can I import explorer favorites to my ubuntu desktop that explorer was not installed?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ok its done ill be back
<aftertaf> lol
<whynot> Can I import explorer favorites from my laptop to my ubuntu desktop on which explorer was not installed?
<ziroday> whynot: export your IE bookmarks and then copy them to your ubuntu install and import them with firefox
<ziroday> whynot: see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/31009 for more detailed instructions https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/31009
<safl> hey, I'm trying to build an appliance with Søren Hansens vmbuilder but i get the error: "Domain is undefined and host has no domain set", any clues?
<whynot> ziroday/ I tried but I failed.  I'll check out that websites.  Thanks.
<RivitingOne> Is it possible to make the GL Slideshow screen saver select images in order instead of at random? Or can someone suggest a slide show screen saver that can do this?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> nope libdvdcss didnt do it
<ohletmeinnowgodd> now what?
<tv7497> is wg111 usb problem fixed in ibex ? coz last time i wanted to make this thing work in my system i needed to deal with ndiswrapper,now i just bought a new system , the wireless network is detected ( as broadcom ) ( in live cd )  but nothing works starting from firefox to pidgin little help guys :)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> still scrambled picture + vlc crash when i try to lay it
<diazepam> oh" - does the dvd player read data?
<ziroday> safl: try doing sudo vmbuilder <hypervisor> <distro> --domain <domainname>
<ohletmeinnowgodd> diazepam: i can browse through the dvd's folders...if thats what you mean?
<arun_> ih
<arun_> jklkj
<ziroday> arun_: do you have a problem we can help you with?
<RivitingOne> ﻿Is it possible to make the GL Slideshow screen saver select images in order instead of at random? Or can someone suggest a slide show screen saver that can do this?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i think his cat has a problem
<aftertaf> ohletmeinnowgodd: try with xine
<ziroday> ohletmeinnowgodd: does it work with totem?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> no
<arun_> actually i cant play yutube videos
<ohletmeinnowgodd> not totem
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i dont have zine installed
<ziroday> !flash > arun_
<ubottu> arun_, please see my private message
<arun_> i tried to install flash player
<arun_> its said installation complete
<ziroday> ohletmeinnowgodd: okay, does totem give you an error?
<arun_> ya
<RivitingOne> arun_ did you install flash 10?
<arun_> yes
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ziroday:it shows a green screen, scrambled
<ohletmeinnowgodd> doesnt seem to crash
<ohletmeinnowgodd> just a green scrambled image
<safl> ziroday: cheers i'll try that in a sec. I "Accidently typed: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" :)
<ziroday> arun_: okay, and when you opened firefox it didn't work?
<ziroday> safl: no problem
<arun_> i installed missing plug in flash player from my browser both firefox and flock
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ziroday:when i try to lay title2 on the dvd playlist, it says cannot read from resource
<RivitingOne> arun_: I remember I was having similar issues. Have you ever installed any flash player before?
<arun_> it said it successfully installed flash...and needs to restart the browser
<arun_> then again it showed missing plug in
<whynot> ziroday/ Firefox does not read url files, but it requires HTML.  Firefox bookmark import option doesn't recognize the files inside favorite folder.
<ziroday> arun_: how did you install it?
<arun_> no ...its the first time in ubuntu
<ziroday> ohletmeinnowgodd: does it happen for all dvd's or just this one?
<arun_> i am trying to instal flash
<ziroday> whynot: you have to export the files from IE as .htm(l) files
<arun_> i run install.sh in terminal
<whynot> ziroday/ok I'll try again
<ziroday> arun_: please remove flash and follow these instructions
<ziroday> !flash | arun_ follow these
<ubottu> arun_ follow these: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ziroday:let me make sure, but im sure this is the only one
<safl> ziroday: Cheers, that did it :)  Or i added the domain option to my appliance config file. I am most grateful!
<ziroday> safl: have fun
<ziroday> ohletmeinnowgodd: then I am leaning towards an issue with that particular dvd :)
<bthornton> I'm running Ubuntu Hardy and just downloaded the alternate Intrepid CD image (same arch) with the intention of upgrading Hardy to Intrepid from the CD. Is that possible?
<arun_> how can i check whether i have installed flash already ...how can i uninstall?i am new to linux
<aftertaf> bthornton: yes... use 'sudo apt-cdrom add'
<aftertaf> bthornton: or in synaptic, add the cd rom to list
<bthornton> aftertaf: and then do a dist-upgrade?
<RivitingOne> arun_: Have you looked at this flash 10 installation walk through? Its the one I used and it worked with no problems. http://paste.ubuntu.com/78665/
<ziroday> !upgrade | bthornton there are notes here
<ubottu> bthornton there are notes here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bthornton> awesome, thanks all
<aftertaf> thx ziroday  :) bthornton follow that, good help
<attid> hi, i use xubuntu 8.04 and i don`t know how to disable hotkey alt+f1/f2/f3/f4. do somebody can help me ?
<RivitingOne> Is it possible to have to have a different video drivers for each user in Ubuntu 8.04?
<ziroday> RivitingOne: why?
<mogi> can  a debian patch be applied to an ubuntu install?
<ziroday> mogi: what patch?
<whynot> ziroday/I got it.  Thanks a lot.  But it does not support local character.  I'll try to figure out howto.
<RivitingOne> ziroday: The proprietary drivers work great for games I play in wine but the driver installed through EnvyNG worked much better for dvd playing. I get a lot of horizontal tearing with the proprietary ones.
<Waby> Salut
<RivitingOne> ziroday: I was thinking I could use a seperate user to watch dvds
<ziroday> RivitingOne: no, you won't be able to. You need to change the xorg.conf everytime and restart xorg.
<reqqit> Waby, it is spelled: hello
<RivitingOne> siroday: drat, ah well, I guess I'll just have to live with it. Thanks for the info :)
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ziroday: yup, i tried 4 dvds 3 worked on both dvd player and my totem except this one, it works on the dvdplayer though
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ie this dvd of mine(which IRONICALLY is all about "cheating, lying and stealing" in "a days work" doesnt wanna work with lbdvdread/css!
<ohletmeinnowgodd> <--------lolz
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyone have any idea?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> any type of info off the physical dvd that might be of use?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyone?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> uhh guys?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> can someone help me with my dvdplayback issues?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> im having trouble playing a dvd
<ohletmeinnowgodd> reinstalled libdvdread3/css and still wont work
<dslfjsldfj> q
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<ziroday> laobing: /join #ubuntu-cn
<dsdeiz> hi how do i update firefox in ubuntu?
<ziroday> dsdeiz: updates will come with every update
<NetM> dsdeiz : System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<dsdeiz> though i would just like to update firefox for now
<dsdeiz> hehe
<ziroday> dsdeiz: then just select firefox in the update manager
<Roger_K> has anyone gotten the creative x-fi to work on ubuntu?
<mogi>  ziroday sorry was in another channel, the patch is for libgnutls13
<mogi> ziroday: well its tls26 in debian
<supermelet> tbgkung,jnn.kitbn
<supermelet> hi
<mogi> ziroday: but i decided its better if i just downgrade the pkg via aptitude until updated pkg w/ bug fix is in repos
<mogi> ziroday:  so now question = how do u downgrade and avoid upgrade of 1 pkg via aptitude?
<supermelet> hi
<supermelet> leh knal g
<mogi> i'd like to keep it downgraded for 1-2 months.  repos should have bugfixed upgrade by then
<supermelet> iki ndi tow chanelx
<supermelet> kowe pisan ngomong opo to yo2
<oskar-> !en | supermelet
<ubottu> supermelet: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<supermelet> eh cuy leh gbng g?
<supermelet> eh cuy leh gbng g?
<supermelet> iki ndi tow wonge
<supermelet> astaga
<supermelet> suwi tenan
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> wow google must be up for once, no one asking questions :)
<Drakma> so
<Drakma> what does everybody here use for their irc client?
<ActionParsnip> pidgin
<oskar-> xchat
<NetM> now xchat
<oskar-> three... that was everybody ;)
<NetM> or wine with mirc , my script :)
<ActionParsnip> ewww
<phnom> Anyone here who have any tips on disabling the touchpad while typing on the 904HD? I've tried syndaemon and it won't work =/
<ActionParsnip> phnom: you could rmmod the module for the mouse maybe
<phnom> Thought of that, but how to execute a script whenever i press any button?
<ooglebutte> bash alias?
<ActionParsnip> phnom: sounds like a lot of effort to me
<phnom> ActionParsnip, Ya, exactly... Have  a working script that toggles the touchpad but I want it to be automagically disabled while typing.
<ooglebutte> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ActionParsnip> phnom: you could have a key yo enable / disable in gnome, you could turn it off and on like a switch with that
<phnom> ActionParsnip, yep, I have it mapped to one of my userdefined buttons. But I want it disabled whenever I type _anything_ on the keyboard... Have an eee pc btw
<Maveas> Do you guys know if there is an unofficial support channel for Apache?
<phnom> ActionParsnip, and then enabled again after a set time interval ofc
<BlueEraser> Im having a bit of trouble, when i try to allow my proprietary driver to download and run that 8.10 has detedted, it wont allow it
<ziroday> Maveas: #apache?
<ActionParsnip> phnom: not sure dude, i think its gonna be a manual job, eee pc is sweeeeet
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser: are you using sudo / gksudo to run the app to get the driver?
<BlueEraser> well, its not that its not being allowed, its just not doing anything
<phnom> ActionParsnip, I agree, have everything working except that little annnoyance... Well, thanks for trying :) I'll dig deeper
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser: you may need to configure your system to use whats downloaded
<BlueEraser> ActionParsnip: no, ubuntu detected it for me and told me which one it recommended, when it trys to download, nil
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser: is this for nvidia drivers?
<BlueEraser> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | BlueEraser
<ubottu> BlueEraser: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser: Theres a nice guide there, or you can try !envyng
<BlueEraser> ActionParsnip: ok, ill take a look thank you
<BlueEraser> ActionParsnip: is there something i can tyoe to make sure i dont see everyone comming and going from this room?
<Roger_K> probably in preferences
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser: depends on client
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser: pidgin has a plugin for it
<mogi> hi how would i downgrade a pkg via aptitude?
<BlueEraser> yeah, im on pidgin, ill have to take a closer look
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser: ctrl+u on main pidgin window ;)
<da> Sonu
<BlueEraser> ActionParsnip: so by typing lspci | grep VGA it gave me a read out, and told me what i already knew, but was i acully telling the OS to look there for the card?
<BlueEraser> because after typing the command, the install went fine
<ActionParsnip> then i have no idea, you got the goal which is cool though :)
<AdvoWork> Hi there. ive got a USB HD plugged into my server and its being found on /mnt/USB and ive got my hd data within /mnt/DATA/FILES  whats the easiest way to do a complete backup of /mnt/DATA/FILES to the USB drive?
<BlueEraser> ActionParsnip: lol true, thanks for the heads up on the coming/going plugin too
<ikonia> AdvoWork: copy the files
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: you could dd or cp the data
<Roger_K> cd blah blah usb cp blah blah files
<Roger_K> i think
<ActionParsnip> cp /mnt/DATA/FILES/ /mnt/USB/
<ActionParsnip> sould do it
<ActionParsnip> it'll copy the FILES folder to the USB drive
<AdvoWork> cool, will i also see the progress or can i make it show me? as theres so much data, just want to know how long its going to take etc
<Roger_K> use apt-get
<Roger_K> and get a gui or something
<BlueEraser> i love this new feature of creating a usb startup disk right in the admin-->
<hml> i'm having problems viewing quicktime movies with ubuntu's mplayer; in particular, i'm trying to watch siggrpah talks on portal.acm.org
<AdvoWork> Roger_K,  recommendations?
<hml> i'm having problems viewing quicktime movies with ubuntu's mplayer; in particular, i'm trying to watch siggrpah talks on portal.acm.org; is there anything i can apt-get to make mplayer mor epowerful?
<Roger_K> thunar
<Roger_K> also hml apt-cache search mplayer
<Roger_K> vlc is good
<BlueEraser> vlc is best :)
<Roger_K> indeed BlueEraser
<hml> have you guys tried this?
<hml> i've done the seaches
<hml> tried vlc, and cna't find more mplayer moduels
<Roger_K> i can play quicktime fine
<Roger_K> i use all kinds of quicktime codecs and they all work in vlc
<Roger_K> hml your talking about totem movie player right
<hml> no, i'm talking about typing in mplayer & vlc at the command line
<hml> should I install totem?
<BlueEraser> hml: i cant help you, but if you describe your error well, someone here may be able to
<hml> i'm trying to view: http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/1280000/1276379/a1-yuan.mov?key1=1276379&key2=8550318221&coll=portal&dl=ACM&CFID=12867085&CFTOKEN=60833923
<Roger_K> what are you using to play the quicktime file
<hml> it works on my mac, but not on my linux machine, when i use either mplayer of vlc on that url
<AdvoWork> argh crap, just thought, i can only copy the files over ssh terminal, so is there a copy program that works in terminal that shows progress
<Roger_K> im watching it right now through vlc
<hml> Roger_K: amazing, when I vlc that url, i just get a blank screen
<Roger_K> playing perfectly fine
<hml> Roger_K: can you send me the output of dpkg -l ?
<BlueEraser> hml: are you getting an error?
<hml> BlueEraser: [00000001] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<hml> [00000416] live555 demux error: no data received in 10s, aborting
<hml> crap, do I need to open some ports on my firewall?
<hml> my iptables blocks all incoming traffic unless it's established/related connections
<hov> i selected suspend and now i can only see a black screen with a _
<hov> what can i do to wake it up
<hov> it's a laptop
<hml> hov: there's somme optino in /etc that needs to be set for suspend to work
<hov> hml: but now i already did it
<hml> BlueEraser, Roger_K : okay, I killed my firewall, it works now; thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | hml
<ubottu> hml: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> !firestarter | hml
<ubottu> hml: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<qmr> Any bright ideas for OSS movie editing?  before I use Windows Movies Maker..
<ActionParsnip> !avidemux | qmr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux
<ActionParsnip> !info avidemux | qmr
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.3-0.0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 3044 kB, installed size 8036 kB
<bullgard4> What files are stored in the directory /etc/init.d and what files not?
<SlimeyPete> bullgard4: startup scripts
<SlimeyPete> for starting various services when the system boots
<ooglebutte> they are used in the /etc/rc#.d folders
<lance> what do you think of xubuntu
<qmr> ActionParsnip: avidemux is useless.  have you ever even used it?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: no, im not interested in that sort of thing. maybe you should explore it more. ive heard great tings
<Tekno> Cinelerra
<Tekno> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinelerra
<qmr> ActionParsnip: maybe you shouldn't blather on about things which you know nothing about
<johan_> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 9484 kB
<qmr> I have used it, it does nothing but cut clips and recode.
<qmr> Tekno: I have cinelerra installed, it's confusing and does nothing but freeze when I load a video file in it :|
<ziroday> qmr: take a look at pitvi
<ActionParsnip> qmr: I know the names of apps that achieve gols. i never said anything about quality. lose the attitude
<ActionParsnip> qmr: tried: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/
<qmr> johan_: have kino too (I can use google people).  it's converting a file to DV now so I can try to play with it.  it seems most promising so far
<bullgard4> SlimeyPete, ooglebutte: Thank you.
<ooglebutte> np
<qmr> ActionParsnip: You don't seem to know names of apps that achieve goals because as I just said avidemux is useless
<qmr> ActionParsnip: not tried compiling from cvs, no
<qmr> ziroday: have you used it?  I'm reading on their wiki now
<ActionParsnip> qmr: few times yeah, works fine
<hov> i selected suspend and now i can only see a black screen with a _
<qmr> ActionParsnip: few times?
<hov> what can i do to wake it up
<ziroday> qmr: its extremely promising, unfortunately still early in development. What level are you trying to edit to movies?
<qmr> ziroday: ah.. level?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: yeah ive compiled from cvs a few times
<qmr> ActionParsnip: ah
<ActionParsnip> hov: you could stab ctrl+alt+backspace
<hov> ActionParsnip: i dont want to lose the session
<qmr> Well, I'm going to arcade today with a girl for her first time playign DDR / ITG2.  Going to record some HD video of the event, then dress it up and post on my website
<ziroday> qmr: as in its not meant as an enterprise level tool, but for organizing clips + music with some effects it should be fine
<ActionParsnip> hov: you may have to, suspend is a PITA
<qmr> So, basically a few titles, transitions, some bg music
<bullgard4> What are the filenames of the startup scripts of the shell?
<qmr> ziroday: do files need to be in DV before they can be worked with?
<ziroday> qmr: only downside is that is early in development and can be buggy. YMMV
<ziroday> qmr: no
<tdreyer1> hov: try typing in your password. ive gotten that to work sometimes when it seems to not be responding...
<qmr> ziroday: everything cool is early in development and buggy :|
<ziroday> bullgard4: you mean what gets executed everytime you open a terminal?
<ziroday> qmr: *shrug*, try it out and see, its not like its going to kill you
<qmr> ziroday: ja.
<qmr> Trying to add a title in kino now
<bullgard4> ziroday: Not only a terminal but also when calling the bash.
<johan_> qmr http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<qmr> johan_: installed.  won't run. :|
<johan_> oh danrn :(
<johan_>  also not the getdeb.net packages ?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: try apt-cache search video | grep -i edit
<ziroday> bullgard4: see your ~/.bashrc
<ooglebutte> bullgard4: in /etc/rcS.d S90console-screen.sh here
<ziroday> bullgard4: as well as /etc/bash*
<[c0re]> hi i need help with grub..
<Tekno> and
<[c0re]> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<[c0re]> Error 15: File not found
<[c0re]> this error
<ashutosh> hello
<ashutosh> a little help, pleas
<hml> how do I do the equiv of "mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile blah.mp4 url" with vlc? (man vlc doesn't show much)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ashutosh
<ubottu> ashutosh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AdvoWork> would rsync work like this?  rsync -v -e ssh /localdir/folder/ /remote/folder ?
<ActionParsnip> hml: what are you trying to achieve?
<hml> ActionParsnip: record streaming videos to watch offline
<hml> so i can fast forward / scroll back & forth easier
<johan_> [c0re], on a live cd ?
<ActionParsnip> hml: is it a flash video?
<sjoerd>     
<[c0re]> johan_,
<[c0re]> no
<hml> no, it's some crap that vlc can play though
<ashutosh> after downloading the ubuntu .iso file, and burning it to a cd, what do i do to get to the os
<qmr> Well I'm halfway to adding a title in kino :p
<[c0re]> johan_, i am trying to install gfxboot. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&page=6
<tdreyer1> ashutosh: you need to boot a computer with the cd in the drive to start the installation
<BlueEraser1> hey, i have no sound at all, is there a good place to start figuring aout why?
<johan_> [c0re], hmm strange you get that error
<[c0re]> hmm
<tdreyer1> BlueEraser1: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=ZT6&q=site%3Aubuntuforums.org+no+sound&btnG=Search
<l43a2> :)
<ActionParsnip> hml: if its realplayer typed then: http://thomer.com/howtos/capture_realstream.html will help, i'd imagine the syntax is similar for other formats
<ziroday> !sound | BlueEraser1
<ubottu> BlueEraser1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ashutosh> after downloading the ubuntu .iso file, and burning it to a cd what do i do to get to it
<ActionParsnip> hml: you need to make sure mplayer can actually play the file first
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: but first go to the sound control and make sure PCM is up
<qmr> 35 minutes to render a small title?  :-|
<ActionParsnip> ashutosh: boot to the cd, you will need to set bios to boot cd first
<hml> ActionParsnip: no no, I have to use vlc; I know how to dump with mplayer; i'm trying to find the equiv commanddd with vlc :-)
<ashutosh> and then
<ashutosh> insert the disk at boot
<ActionParsnip> hml: http://forum.videohelp.com/topic316907.html
<qmr> now it's 45 minutes!
<ActionParsnip> ashutosh: no, have it in before the bios appears
<qmr> I hate computers they are all tooooo slowwwww
<ashutosh> so fast?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: not here :D
<qmr> ActionParsnip: yes there too :P
<napster_> Help, help, help help
<NetM> qmr every computer runs ubuntu its fast :D
<defrysk> lol
<qmr> Whenever I get around to building a new machine I'm going to have like 2 or 4 CPUs, and at least 8gb ram.  still won't be fast enough
<ActionParsnip> qmr: nar, few dual core cpus and about 8gb ram should be plenty fast for me
<BlueEraser1> ziroday: do you mean sound preferences?
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: yep
<Myrtti> napster_: we don't have crystal balls yet
<napster_> oh i c
<ActionParsnip> !ask | napster_
<ubottu> napster_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<napster_> lol
<qmr> NetM: It's pretty easy to prove that XP is a billion times faster than Ubuntu desktop.  In fact I am going ot release a video showing as much... loook for it on FP of digg soon :p
<ashutosh> so just after pressing the starting the pc(press the power button), i have to insert the disk, aint it
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: i do but i have pills to sort them out ;)
<Maveas> How do I connect to a local exchange server? :S
<qmr> ActionParsnip: I'm working on 3ghz p4c / 3096mb ram now
<napster_> I'm unable to install any program via add/remove
<ActionParsnip> qmr: not bad at all
<Myrtti> !offtopic | qmr
<ubottu> qmr: please see above
<ziroday> Maveas: I have never done so myself, but I believe you can with evolution
<napster_> in ubuntu 8.10
<NetM> qmr no way :)
<Myrtti> please take the offtopic to somewhere else
<BlueEraser1> ziroday: where sould the PCM be up, under which category?
<ActionParsnip> napster_: try apt-get instead it will give intelligent output
<Maveas> I only need to connect to the folder on the server
<Maveas> Filefolder or whatever exchange calls it
<qmr> ActionParsnip: except for the 40 minutes to render this movie.  I guess I need to try to figure out all my effects etc then render output
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: sorry, you went to the panel and right clicked on the volume control there right? It will open a window with a bunch of sliders one of those is labeled with PCM
<napster_> I've tried but the message said that you must connect to the internet,
<bullgard4> ziroday, ooglebutte: Thank you.
<ashutosh> so just after pressing the power button, i have to insert the disk
<Myrtti> Maveas: exchange 2003 or exchange 2007?
<napster_> even I'm using dsl line
<qmr> Myrtti: no idea what you are talking about
<ziroday> napster_: can you access the internet on that computer?
<napster_> and my other application are working fine
<napster_> yes
<Maveas> Myrtti: I believe it 2003
<ziroday> napster_: can you pastebin the ouput of sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> !paste | napster_
<ubottu> napster_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<napster_> let me check
<DwMakero> ola
<DwMakero> ahora estoy en ubuntu 8.10 en modo live eval, pero el sonido no me funciona
<Myrtti> !es | DwMakero
<ubottu> DwMakero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ardchoille> !es | DwMakero
<ashutosh> so just after pressing the power button, i have to insert the disk, isnt it
<ziroday> ashutosh: correct
<ashutosh> thanks
<Tekno> Eliminar pulso de audio-ni los votos comenzará a actuar. Es una completa mierda.
<BlueEraser1> ziroday: yes, pcm is on
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: and to full?
<BlueEraser1> ziroday: how would i know if my sound card is detected?
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: oh I thought it was working before?
<BlueEraser1> no, brand new install
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: ah okay, do you know what sound card you have?
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser1: lspci will tell you what it is
<BlueEraser1> it was a gift.....
<babo> is there anyway to edit a pdf document /
<babo> ?
<blip-> hi all, my ubuntu 8.04 doesn't boot anymore it hangs on the line saying Starting local boot scripts /etc/local.rc  (or maybe rc.local).... this happened after i modified menu.lst... what should i do ? shall i boot liveCD and restore menu.lst to previous state or is that not the cause ?
<l43a2> open it in a pdf editer?
<Maveas> Myrtti: Have you tried Brutus?
<ardchoille> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (intrepid), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: okay, I presumed you connected your sound card to your motherboard?
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: or by another method?
<BlueEraser1> ziroday: its connected to the sound card in the pci slot
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: okay, pastebin the output of lspci please
<blip-> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<blip-> !darcs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darcs
<BlueEraser1> what do i type in the terminal to see what the card is?
<giskard2> hello
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: lspci
<blip-> we should be able to type in "what is the card"
<BlueEraser1> lol
<napster_>  same error, "The list of application is not available"
<ActionParsnip> blip-: which card is meant by "the card" though
<ziroday> napster_: did you pastebin that output for me?
<Maveas> If someone know how to connect to a ms exchange server on ubuntu I would be very happy :) plz msg me
<napster_> yes, how i can do?
<BlueEraser1> 02:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<blip-> ActionParsnip, well you'd probably have versions of it,  what is the video card,  what is the sound card etc..  i think you can do with aliases in .bashrc... if it allows spaces which it probably doesn't
<BlueEraser1> is this a decent car?
<thegve> Maveas, Evolution can do this
<GFree> this is what I hate about using Linux/Ubuntu - there's always that 10% of things that you want it to do which you COULD if you were running Windows. :(
<thegve> installed by default in Ubuntu
<AdvoWork> Im doing rsync -v /mnt/Data/FILES/ /mnt/USB/FILES/  but its not actually copying the folders, any ideas? and saying: sent 8 bytes  received 12 bytes  40.00 bytes/sec
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: that is a creative x-fi, support for it is extremely patchy
<AdvoWork> theres tons on there though//
<ActionParsnip> blip-: linux doesnt like spaces too much, you could make them using lspci with various greps
<thegve> just tested, I can configure it in the startup wizard ( I have not configured it yet )
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser1: ziroday: yep, they only just support windows
<DwMakero> a ver ¿quien me puede echar una mano con lo del sonido en el macbook?
<blip-> DwMakero, no
<BlueEraser1> ziroday: really all i want is stereo any help there?
<ardchoille> !es | DwMakero
<ubottu> DwMakero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: I am looking around for you know :)
<Oli``> How can I force-unmount a gvfs-mounted remote server? It's making things unstable while it's down
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: but I wouldn't hold your breath
<Myrtti> DwMakero: /join #ubuntu-es
<JEEB> Hello, where should I tell that x264 discontinued its support for nasm so that yasm would be used instead in the build-dep selection?
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser1: ive seen some posts where you compile the driver
<BlueEraser1> i know my onboard audio works if there isnt anything
<thegve> I'm having trouble running java/netbeans on my 64bit system.
<BlueEraser1> ActionParsnip: how do you go about that?
<thegve> (getting details)...
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: can you follow these instructions so we know exactly which card you have http://support.creative.com/kb/showarticle.aspx?sid=6843
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser1: sudo apt-get install build-essential is a good start
<l43a2> ^^^^
<thegve> Problematic frame: C  [libc.so.6+0x315af]  catgets+0x1f
<Maveas> thegve: without any plugin etc.? :)
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: you may want to join #creative on this server, the people there are great and should be able to help you out more
<thegve> Maveas, yes
<ActionParsnip> creative sucks
<mogi> hey i decided to require ssf=256 on my ldap server, how do i force clients to use same ssf=256?  i know thats the cause of the prob by testing and from logs
<Maveas> Nice, thanks thegve :)
<AdvoWork> how do you copy directories with rsync?
<ziroday> BlueEraser1: also see http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/default.aspx
<thegve> AdvoWork, rsync source destination
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: http://www.samba.org/ftp/rsync/rsync.html
<thegve> but that is just rsync --help. Explained quite clearly
<xof_> #fr.wikipedia
<napster_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78696/
<Maveas> It's just an standard email account?
<ariqs> my hd is grinding away and ubuntu is acting a bit slow
<ariqs> how do I figure out what the issue is? clearly, files are being moved around for some reason
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: top may help
<ziroday> napster_: can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update please.
<napster_> yes
<napster_> but still the same problem
<Maveas> thegve: How do I configure Thunderbird to use exchange then? :S
<Flannel> napster_: Right, but the output tells us a lot about what's going on
<Flannel> !pastebin | napster_
<ubottu> napster_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nucco1> is anyone here able to unlock console-kit apps with fingerprint reader?
<thegve> Maveas, easiest is always to configure the exchange server to use imap
<napster_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78696/ check it
<AdvoWork> thegve, ActionParsnip  but i tried: rsync -v /mnt/Data/FILES/ /mnt/USB/FILES/ and it didnt work :S
<Maveas> What if I just need to access the file server? :S
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: you know as much as I do, i just use cp
<ziroday> napster_: we are asking for information, unless you give it to us we cannot help you.
<Flannel> napster_: No.  Pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<thegve> If you're not able to do this, then (just googled up, not tested): http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/03/30/howto-thunderbird-and-ms-exchange-server/
<ariqs> actionparnip: does ubuntu run any sort of automated defragmentation sort of deal?
<Flannel> !defrag | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<jussi01> !defrag
<nucco1> AdvoWork: try rsync -avP source dest
<napster_> Reading packages list ..Done
<thegve> Maveas, they use imap too..
<ziroday> napster_: you need to pastebin the *entire* output, like you did with your question
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: no as the file system is made well so the writing of data on the drive is more planned than the windows way of just dumping it where there is any sort of free space
<napster_> how i can do this?> I am just new to ubuntu
<peterz> ubottu: sure ext3 tries to avoid fragmentation, that doesn't say it will not fragment after a while
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ariqs> I don't think that's quite what NTFS does :p maybe fat does
<ziroday> napster_: you run the command, copy your entire terminal output and pastebin it like you did with your question
<napster_> ok
<ariqs> anyway, I don't know why my hd is grinding away, i'm using 30% of memory and hardly any swap t all
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: i'd imagine drives 'can' get fragmented but you'd have to really REALLY try but as a standard user I wouldnt worry about it
<Milos> Exec something into a var?
<thegve> peterz, I think ext3 does some defragmentation automatically when the system is idle. But is indeed very little and a lot less than what NTFS needs.
<Milos> os.exec("ping google.com") but put the output in a var?
<Milos> os.system *
<peterz> thegve: it does not
<Milos> I mean
<ariqs> it seems to be related to my use of firefox
<CrownAmbassador> I've been having a issue with my adsl connection since I installed Ibex. I can't connect. My 3G connection works perfectly, but when I plug in my adsl connection it tells me i'm connected, but I'm not. I've gotten some help on linuxquestions, but nothing works properly. We've been able to connect by editting the interfaces file, but then my network connection manager disappears and I can't connect with 3G then. Also, with the altered file, my ALSA 
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: thats pretty much what it does, its garbage and the security model is stupid too
<e911> Does the 8.10 live cd for i386 really need 384MB ram?
<thegve> Maveas, Netbeans without plugins
<e911> It seems to work fine here with 256 MB
<ziroday> e911: yes, however the alternate cd needs less
<napster_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78697/
<thegve> Netbeans 6.5 as downloaded, not from the ubuntu repo's
<ariqs> ActionParnip: what about copying its table to the middle of the drive? Rather nice, I should say
<ziroday> napster_: and that is the entire output?
<napster_> yes
<thegve> but I still have the 6.1 from te repository's, and that doesn't work either
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: table?
<thegve> I think it is a java problem...
<ziroday> napster_: can you pastebin apt-cache policy gedit
<Kate28f> Hello , i would like to know if its possible to use grep/cat to show lines without specific char ? for example , i would like to print just the lines which not contain the char "A" ?
<ziroday> napster_: as well as /etc/apt/sources.list
<AdvoWork> nucco1, i tried it without archiving so -vP and the same thing happened, nothing
<Milos> How can I execute something in Pythin and get the ouput in a var?
<Milos> Python *
<e911> ziroday as u said, works here with 256MB (in save graphics mode). Is there anything bad going to happen if i'm going to use it to copy one hdd to antoher?
<napster_> ok
<zer0_> slow performance with ubuntu 8.10..how to fix??
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: get full updates, install good video drivers, more ram ;)
<ceil420> better DE/wm
<ariqs> ActionParsnip, MFT
<ariqs> ActionParsnip, NTFS seems rather spiffy to me, and I'm not windows lover ;)
<Maveas> thegve: huh? netbeans?
<zer0_> already update with all new..already install with video driver.ram is 2gb
<ziroday> zer0_: which part is slow exactly, what programs?
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: the security is not in every file, its inherited from above so lots of files have no security on them  outside of windows. its appauling
<thegve> Maveas, sorry, I've mistaken you for someone who had answered my question...
<shams1> which is the best for an isp style mail server? exim4, postfix or qmail?
<thegve> looking up the right user ;)
<zer0_> almost all..mostly too when open firefox
<OB1FoShoB> 8.10 x64 flash 10 -- slow/laggy -- any ideas?
<AdvoWork> ahh -r should work
<ariqs> ActionParsnip,  what bout with encryption? surely not then ;)
<ziroday> zer0_: okay, run the command top and see what is taking all your processing power
<napster_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78699/
<napster_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78698/
<zer0_> xorg
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: in linux theres no need due to the security model, extra steps are not needed
<ziroday> napster_: right, you have no /etc/apt/sources.list. This is why you have the errors
<napster_> now?
<napster_> how i can solve it?
<ziroday> napster_: correct, what country are you in?
<ActionParsnip> napster_: here's mine
<ooglebutte> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/f1682e00b
<napster_> Pakistan
<thegve> Found it, no-one answered yet, let's ask again. I'm having trouble running Netbeans/Java on Ubuntu 8.10 64bit. The error java gives is : Problematic frame: C  [libc.so.6+0x315af]  catgets+0x1f
<e911> Hmm isn't it agressive that the livecd uses swap partitions on the local hdd without asking? Imean, i could have had my hybernate state in there :-O
<ActionParsnip> napster_: put all that into /etc/apt/source.list
<zer0_> xorg=3.0 mem
<ActionParsnip> thegve: try #ubuntu-devel
<thegve> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ariqs> it's firefox. the moment I start up firefox, my HD starts grinding away like crazy
<zer0_> actionparsnip..firefox on ubuntu 8.10 is slow..lag..
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: try opera to see if its your connection
<zer0_> taking almost 1 sec to minimize/maximize.
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: or you could rename ~/.moilla to see if its a corrupt profile
<zer0_> my connection is good.
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: firefox isnt the quickest browser
<zer0_> rename???detail please.i am new ubuntu user
<nucco1> zer0_: does it work after all the grinding?
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: killall firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old; firefox &
<zer0_> cannot stat `/root/.mozilla': No such file or directory
<jenny_Carlos> Hello,   I created a custom sound effects array using the .ogg files in the sounds directory.  The only sounds that play are the login sounds.  Is there some reason why the click and window size and blah blah sounds are not playing?
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: why are you logged in as root?
<BlueEraser1> if i have downloaded a tar.gz and want to compile it what should it do, also if it is the the correct drivers, what would eb a the side effects?
<zer0_> owh..sorry2.
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: running firefox as root is MASSIVELY unsecure
<candan> hi
<zer0_> i dont know it..y it now unsecure?
<candan> how can i do avermedia a700 dvb card fix for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: as you are running a web facing app over the internet, if an attacker breaches your system and takes controi, s/he will gain the current permissions (root), if yuo run as a user they will only get user access which is drastically limited
<ariqs> meh, firefox suks ;P
<wos> hey guys, what do you do in ubuntu when a window is longer than your screen?
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: you dont NEED root access to type docs and browse the web, its stupid to log on as root unless in a data recovery situation
<SlimeyPete> wos: hold alt + drag with the mouse until you find the edge of the window
<SlimeyPete> then resize it if possible
<ActionParsnip> wos: alt drag it
<zer0_> owh..then i need to make some/new user ????
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: no, you made one when you first installed the system
<BlueEraser1> ActionParsnip: is a tar.gz considered a tar ball?
<thegve> BlueEraser1, yes
<ceil420> BlueEraser1, a compressed one, yes
<zer0_> i made it
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser1: yes, tar zxvf <file>.tar.gz
<zer0_> i know my name user..
<zetyus> hi
<aeosynth> I just found out that my processor is 64 bit, do I need to make another Live CD or is there an easier way to install from within the 32 bit version I'm using right now?
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: then you should use that, not root
<zetyus> to all
<aeosynth> to install the 64 bit version of Ubuntu*
<zer0_> owh..yes,,i login into it now..
<BlueEraser1> ActionParsnip: what am i to do with it, and if they arent the correct drivers for my sound card could it mess anything up?
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: if you use < 2Gb ram and its a desktop system i'd suggest 32bit
<zer0_> got this error
<zer0_> firefox(23863): Operation not permitted
<zer0_> firefox: no process killed
<zer0_> [1] 24310
<FloodBot3> zer0_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser1: if they are the wrong drivers it wont work, you can then remove the stuff you compiles
<zetyus> on my pc i got ubuntu and windows i installed windows xp after installing ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: that means there was no firefox to kill when you ran my command
<aeosynth> so since I only have 1 gig of ram, would there be no difference between the 32 and 64 bit versiosn?
<jenny_Carlos> No help on my sound problem?
<jamil_1> What is a good irc client for ubuntu ?
<BlueEraser1> ActionParsnip: should i compile from the terminal?
<KillGuta> how do I shutdown the x-server?
<ceil420> jamil_1, xchat for a graphical one, irssi if you like the terminal
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser1: yep, easiest way
<erUSUL> jamil_1: xchat
<tdreyer1> !sound | jenny_Carlos
<ubottu> jenny_Carlos: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BlueEraser1> jamil_1: pidgin
<zetyus> now when i start my system it startt booting from windows ?
<ActionParsnip> KillGuta: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ceil420> BlueEraser1, he said GOOD irc client
<ceil420> *cough*
<zetyus> how to rescue my ubuntu previously installed ?
<SlimeyPete> KillGuta: go to a terminal and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", then hit ctrl-alt-backspace to manually kill it if necessary
<BlueEraser1> works for me
<SlimeyPete> (you probably won't have to do the second bit)
<zetyus> or have i to reinstalled ubuntu ?
<zetyus> help
<ceil420> BlueEraser1, telnet works for IRC too; doesn't make it any less of a PITA :)
<zetyus> hello
<ActionParsnip> jamil_1: i like pidgin, tyr a few, see which you like
<SlimeyPete> !grub | zetyus
<ubottu> zetyus: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tdreyer1> Jamil_1: how about xchat
<jenny_Carlos> lol No my sound works great.  Only the sounds that ubuntu wants to play play.  I set up a custom set of sounds for clicking and window sizeing blah blah,  Only sounds that play are the login sounds,  Whats up with that?  And yes they are checked on lol
<ActionParsnip> !sound | jenny_Carlos
<ubottu> jenny_Carlos: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zetyus> thx SlimeyPete
<zetyus> that 's wwhat i want to d o
<zetyus> thx a lot
<Oli``> When I click anything in the Places menu it comes back with a "Could not open location 'file:///<path'" error. All the locations work from an existing nautilus screen.
<candan> hey i need avermedia a700 dvb card driver?
<candan> help plz
<zer0_> actionparsnip,,http://paste.ubuntu.com/78709/
<ActionParsnip> zer0_: yes you showed me that
<aeosynth> Since I only have 1 gig of ram, would I notice any difference between the 32 and 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<zetyus> but the page are temporaly unavailable
<candan> 32
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: if its for desktop stuffs then not really
<aeosynth> k, thanks then
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: if its for server things then 64 bit can be advantageous
<zetyus> SlimeyPete: do u check the link is it working ?
<zer0_> actionparsnip: what next??
<Funnyplay> hi
<thiebaude> good morning, ActionParsnip
<Funnyplay> i got a problem with ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo thiebaude
<Funnyplay> i can't connect with my wireless network
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Funnyplay
<ubottu> Funnyplay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiebaude> haha, yo yo yo
<Funnyplay> because
<KriS|work> Hi, is there a way to have dpkg install deb's from a directory and resolving all dependencies first? All required dependencies/packages are in this directory. i thought "dpkg -i /directory/*.deb" would do the trick, but many packages fail due to pre-dependency problems
<Funnyplay> it doesn't support HEX WEP
<Funnyplay> in 8.04 it was no problem
<shiMMer> actionparsnip: what next??
<Funnyplay> but in 8.10
<Funnyplay> its gone
<ActionParsnip> KriS|work: try sudp apt-get install ./somefile.deb
<Tekno> smart package manager is very good for resolving dependencies, you should try it
<ari_stress> hi guys, anyone using lenovo g400?
<Funnyplay> i have lenovo
<Funnyplay> but
<shiMMer> me just acer :(
<SlimeyPete> zetyus: hmm, looks like the server's down for some reason
<Funnyplay> N500
<KriS|work> can't use apt-get :-/
<SlimeyPete> zetyus: the link should work; try later
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: what next what?
<BlueEraser1> sudo apt-get install bcp build-essential libcegui-mk2-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libglu1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dev
<zetyus> no it's urgent
<ari_stress> my lenovo cannot recognize 4GB RAM :( arrrggghhh
<BlueEraser1> what do you all think of this code?
<zetyus> is there any other link ?
<ActionParsnip> KriS|work: if you copy the deb into your apt-cache you may be able to
<wos> guys the thing wont move past the top border
<shiMMer> what must i do to speed up my performance??almost happen is when open firefox
<thiebaude> i though 32 bit doesn't reconize 4gb
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: all i can suggest is use less addons
<ari_stress> thiebaude: at least it can upto 3GB, right?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: it doesnt really
<BlueEraser1> 3.5 for 32 bit
<thiebaude> ari_stress: yea, it should
<ari_stress> thiebaude: when i put 4GB it just gives me blank screen, the bios doesn't show up at all
<SlimeyPete> thiebaude: with PAE it can sort of address more than 4GB (but only up to 3GB per process)
<shiMMer> just have image zoom and ubuntu firefox modification
<shiMMer> 2 extensions only
<BlueEraser1> sudo apt-get install bcp build-essential libcegui-mk2-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libglu1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dev
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: all i can suggest is renaming youor ~/.mozilla folder and rerunning, this will give you stock / minimal settings
<wos> can anyone tell me why i cant move a window past the top of my laptop screen?
<BlueEraser1> its ok to run this to update dependences?
<thiebaude> ari_stress: dont know what to say about that one.
<ari_stress> wos, can we?
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Good morning guys, having a problem with Kopete.
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: how much ram do you have?
<SlimeyPete> zetyus: google cache: http://66.102.9.132/search?q=cache:iEE-Xfyc0mQJ:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows+restore+grub+ubuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=uk [+]
<SlimeyPete> woops, remove the "[+]"
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> When the "KDE wallet" password thingy comes up it's not recognising my pasword!
<shiMMer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shiMMer> i have 2gb ram
<shiMMer> also have swap
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: ok should be ok there
<wos> I cant move the %&$%# thing past the top of my screen >:(
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: make sure you are fully updated
<ActionParsnip> wos: does alt + drag not allow it?
<zetyus> thx SlimeyPete
<shiMMer> i check update manager
<wos> alt drag moves it but i cant move it past the top
<SlimeyPete> wos: yeah, GNOME (or at least Metacity) doesn't allow it IIRC
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: no need just use terminal
<KriS|work> ActionParsnip, I have a strange problem when wanting to install via apt-get. I call apt-get from within a function. Script A calls Script B and within Script B this function is called. However once apt-get is called for installing, it just skips the rest of the script due to some wrong return code from apt-get. It comes to "preconfiguring Packages" and then just echo' all the other functions. See line 45 and following of http://rafb.net/
<KriS|work> p/2fGBsn33.html
<SlimeyPete> it's a bit rubbish tbh - KDE allows it
<questnn> I am using VirtualBox on Ubuntu 8.10. The prop version. I get a bootup error everytime saying something like 'unspecified group vboxusers unknown' I have edited the /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh file as per http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ and the /etc/fstab file as per the same page. I can access usb drives all right.
<wos> whats iirc?
<zetyus> i got ubuntu centos fedora madriva and windows
<shiMMer> sudo apt-get upadate/upgrade??
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Can I reset my KDE wallet service password on command line?
<SlimeyPete> wos: If I Remember Correctly
<zetyus> by doing that is it possible to rescue every OS
<zetyus>   ? JJJ
<ActionParsnip> KriS|work: i see no code
<wos> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Chiselhuk_Plus1: ask in #kubuntu
<KriS|work> ActionParsnip, jsut a sec I'll prepare some for you :)
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ActionParsnip: As far as I know I have Ubuntu installed, Hardy! How did it become Kubuntu?
<shiMMer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<newbe1> Question:  Got a Acer Aspire One  and Ubuntu has a error message using external cd drive
<shiMMer> all 0..mine is latest already
<ActionParsnip> Chiselhuk_Plus1: ubuntu uses gnome, you are talkng about a kde app in ubuntu, kubuntu
<zetyus> i got ubuntu centos fedora madriva and windows, >	by doing that is it possible to rescue every OS SlimeyPete ????
<Spideroff> how do i create a partition on my hard drive when i install ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<questnn> so much noise. questions rarely get answered here :(
<abe3k> Hi guys, what is better, a 3GHz core2due or a 2.4 core2quad ? and why?
<ActionParsnip> Spideroff: its part of the install process but if you dont have free space you will need to resize, backup important data before beginning if thats what you intend to do
<abe3k> for ubuntu I mean
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: whats it gonna be used for?
<zetyus> abe3k: the main one the HEAD
<thiebaude> abe3k: i always go for more memory
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : alot, browsing ,word processing , graphics , games
<shiMMer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78713/
<shiMMer> got that actionparsnip
<abe3k> I have 2 Gigs of ddram
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: then you need the gpg key for the medibuntu servers
<shiMMer> where to obtain??
<shiMMer> dont say need to purchase...
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: id go 3g core2 as not much uses quad core yet, if you wanna future proof slightly id get the quad core
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: its free dude
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: websearch round
<vallhalla81> !sabayon
<wos> how do i switch out of gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sabayon
<shiMMer> that y i luv linux..
<thiebaude> shiMMer: type medibuntu into a google search engine
<william_> u can obtain it on ubuntu tweak
<william_> the terminator
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : thanks
<snowblink> anyone know why dapper's 2.6.15-53 is a 2.6.15-54 deb?
<Spideroff> yes but let's say i have a 250 GB HDD and i insert the ubuntu CD in ... now ... if i want to split the HDD it doesn't let me ... how do i manage to partition the HDD
<whileimhere> Hi. I am still using Ubuntu 7.10 with the GNOME desktop. I have not upgraded because as it turns out my wireless card starts having issues with newer versions and I don't like that. Is it possible to upgrade GIMP to the newest version easily or will it really be a pain?
<vallhalla81> can anyone tell me what a sabayon user is as i seem to have it in my options switch user shutdown button
<BlueEraser1> bash: -zxvf: command not found
<cafuego> whileimhere: It will be a pain. What's your wireless chi
<cafuego> p?
<wos> how do i quit the GNOME desktop anyone?
<wos> please n thanks
<BlueEraser1> what am i to do with this mess? bash: -zxvf: command not found
<cafuego> wos: Logout, or ctrl-alt-backspace
<ceil420> BlueEraser1, those are switches for the 'tar' program
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser1: the command it: tar zxvf <file.
<cafuego> BlueEraser1: You're trying to run far?
<cafuego> s/f/t/
<maxb> ActionParsnip: No < in that case
<ardchoille> bluedusk: you forgot the "tar": tar -zxvf
<KriS|work> ActionParsnip, http://rafb.net/p/QESL4c80.html
<wos> no i meant how do i remove the gnome desktop and switch to another theme
<ceil420> wos, with the 'Session' button in the login screen
<BlueEraser1> really, is that all?
<ceil420> wos, and you mean switch to another Desktop Environment/Window Manager
<cafuego> wos: You should be able to pick a different DE or WM from the login screen.
<vallhalla81> wos: logout and select in sessions
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser1: that will unpack the file
<william_> is anyone knows the steps to build a simple processor
<newbe1> Question:  Got a Acer Aspire One  and Ubuntu has a error message using external cd drive
<BlueEraser1> i was putting the filename in, but i have to put tar in the front yeah?
<ceil420> william_, no such thing, to my knowledge :o ask Intel or AMD
<ardchoille> bluedusk: Go with what ActionParsnip said, you don't need the "-" anymore
<whileimhere> cafuego: When I upgrade either by CD or just by a network upgrade the wireless card will cut out all the time and it has issues picking up the wireless signal even if the router is 3 feet away.
<cafuego> tar xfz filename.tar.gz
<wos> thanks
<william_> ahahhaha
<william_> no i missing just some steps
<KriS|work> ActionParsnip, there you will find 2 scripts, one calling the other. In the output you will see that the function name "afterAPT" is in the middle of installing via apt-get (http://rafb.net/p/QESL4c80.html)
<william_> is not that difficult man
<cafuego> william_: with x-ray lithography? Do you have an xray machine?
<ceil420> william_, well, you need a clean room, millions of tiny transistors, and a VERY steady hand :)
<BlueEraser1> ardchoille thanks, i would have left that in
<william_> no man in vhdl
<Tekno> it's possible to make own cpu but hummm command registers is a little bit difficult part :D
<william_> quartus
 * cafuego goes to sleep
<ardchoille> bluedusk: the recent versions of tar don't need it anymore, the app is getting better :)
<KriS|work> ActionParsnip, and this only happens with Ubuntu. On a Debian etch, these scripts work fine
<shiMMer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78713/
 * ceil420 goes to work
<shiMMer> how to fix that???what key??where to put?
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: and I've heard that the most recent version of tar doesn't even need the "z" (.tar.gz) either
<Tekno> i havent used z for ages
<ardchoille> ah
<newbe1> Got a Acer Aspire One  and Ubuntu has a error message using external cd drive won't install
<Tekno> tar -xvf only
<ActionParsnip> KriS|work: i see your point
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: old skool here :)
<whileimhere> How can I uninstall a WINE app?
<KriS|work> ActionParsnip, good. Any ideas how to work around? :)
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: me too
<hateball> whileimhere❅ uninstaller
<ActionParsnip> KriS|work: try beforeAPT && runningAPT && afterAPT on the same line rather than seperate lines
<whileimhere> hateball: do you mean using the uninstaller that came with the app I installed under wine?
<hateball> whileimhere❅ The command uninstaller run in a terminal
<KriS|work> ActionParsnip,  k, just a sec
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: uninstaller is the name of the app, launch it from terminal
<william_> is anyone lucky installing photoshop cs3 under wine
<Buyydee> Hello, is it possible to download music from my friends iPod onto my machine? I heard this feature is not available through iTunes, but can it be done using amarok/banshee/rhythmbox?
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | Buyydee
<ubottu> Buyydee: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ardchoille> Buyydee: I do that with gtkpod
<william_> songbird is nice
<william_> to ipod
<thegve> Buyydee, huh? I Just wanted to say it was just "plug and do whatever you want it" on my laptop
<Symmetria> anyone here know how I can get the pictures off my canon 450d onto linux?
<thegve> But if there is a Wiki page, it probably is harder..
<thegve> I must have forgotten
<KriS|work> ActionParsnip, hmm.. works... at least in these testscripts :) I'll try in the original Scripts.
<Buyydee> thegve: that's what I'm wondering... I'm thinking about buying one and heard some weird things, including you can't access the music-part of the ipod as a normal storage device
<ardchoille> Symmetria: I have a canon, just plug the usb into the camera and into the computer, it should show up as a storage device and you can copy and paste
<KriS|work> ActionParsnip, thanks alot
<ActionParsnip> KriS|work: np man, && means 'run next step if previos step passes'
<william_> is anyone lucky installing photoshop cs3 under wine
<Symmetria> hrm, nope, mine just shows up as a high speed usb device
<groken> is it possible to use a softraid 5 or striped volume as your boot volume?
<ActionParsnip> !winedb | william_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winedb
<ardchoille> KriS|work: more about that "&&" here: http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Linux/CondExe
<ActionParsnip> william_: theres the winedb which will tell you if its good or bad, you may want to look at gimp
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<william_> yes gimp is nice but im a photoshop guy
<jtravnick> I have two harddrives one with upuntu the other with fedora I want to wipe the fedora one and put windows on it is there anything i should be worred about with the ubuntu drive?
<FearMoth> My DVD-ROM drive seems to give me errors when it's reading from the outer edge of CD/DVD's, but it seems I can still boot up smaller distros like Knoppix. Is it possible for me to boot from Knoppix and install Ubuntu from an ISO on my USB thumb drive? My computer does not have the option to boot from USB.
<KriS|work> Thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<iiro> 9999
<ActionParsnip> jtravnick: nope, just make sure you wipe the right one when you install windows. you may have to play with grub to setup the dual boot properly
<BlueEraser1>  Cannot open: No such file or directory
<BlueEraser1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<BlueEraser1> tar: Child returned status 2
<BlueEraser1> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<BlueEraser1> the file is on desktop, do i need to do anything to direct the terminal there?
<FloodBot3> BlueEraser1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !usb | FearMoth
<ubottu> FearMoth: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser1: make sure you are in the same directory as the tar.gz file and use tab to complete its name
<joshly> hey
<jtravnick> ActionParsnip, k thanks I know windows realy should have been installed first but im backwards. should I unplug the ubuntu drive when I install on the other drive?
<joshly> when i boot into ubuntu cd i get some error like "ubuntu ata"
<Maveas> Okay. I'm total lost with this Windows Server connection thing. The company I'm at have a windows server which the users can login to from a standard windows machine, but how do I connect to this windows server from a ubuntu? :S
<ActionParsnip> jtravnick: you could, thatd be a good safe guard
<BlueEraser1> ActionParsnip: if the tarball is on desktop, is there something extra i need to type to have the terminal find the file (beyond the file name)?
<ActionParsnip> BlueEraser1: cd ~/Desktop; tar zxvf *.tar.gz
<Maveas> They says it's an exchange server, but isn't that a mail server? :S
<Maveas> How can they logon to that from their desktop?
<joshly> If i have some ATA error thing how do i fix?
<shiMMer> gpg key fixed..now i faced with slow performance
<jtravnick> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> joshly: id suggest fsck from live cd once you unmount the partition(s)
<joshly> how?
<ActionParsnip> joshly: boot to live cd, fire up terminal and check stuff
<ActionParsnip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<gnusar> i am having trouble running my ATI with fglrx, can you help me finding out the right BUSID? nopaste: http://rafb.net/p/Ws7jH312.html
<joshly> oh no it wont let me boot into cd
<wcdl> blueman
<joshly> right when i click use live disc
<ActionParsnip> joshly: change bios to boot cd first
<shiMMer> how to remove black frame when i unminimize/minimize firefox and other application?
<joshly> i did f12
<wcdl> is anyone knows if blueman working on ubuntu 8.10?
<joshly> would it make a diffrent?
<saatul_ihsan> haloo all
<shiMMer> how to remove black frame when i unminimize/minimize firefox and other application?
<saatul_ihsan> new bee my i joint
<Funnyplay> UBUNTU 8.10 is BAD if you compare it to 8.04
<bazhang> caps Funnyplay
<ActionParsnip> joshly: doesnt matter as long as the cd boots before the internal drive
<wcdl> in what aspect? funnyplay
<Funnyplay> ok
<Funnyplay> ah
<Funnyplay> i mean
<saatul_ihsan> we are from indoseia use ubuntu for basic of aour distro
<joshly> it did but yet didnt work
<Funnyplay> wep support
<saatul_ihsan> we use blankon
<dangit> eversince the update to intrepid, i have noticed an odd bug with evolution -> it sometimes says there is one new mail in the inbox when there is in fact, not a new mail. restarting evolution will fix this
<ActionParsnip> Funnyplay: i disagree, millions would agree with you and millions would disagree
<Funnyplay> it doesn't support hex wep
<shiMMer> saatul ihsan: hi2
<ActionParsnip> Funnyplay: hex wep is fine here
<Funnyplay> so i cant connect to my network
<Funnyplay> not on 8.20
<Funnyplay> 10
<shiMMer> how to remove black frame when i unminimize/minimize firefox and other application?
<ActionParsnip> Funnyplay: but i manually edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> Funnyplay: so yes it does
<Funnyplay> i love using ubuntu
<joshly> well i gtg thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> Funnyplay: just your app isnt letting you apply it
<Funnyplay> but
<Funnyplay> so how do  I apply hex?
<ActionParsnip> Funnyplay: tried wifi-radar?
<wcdl> is blueman working in 8.10?
<gnusar> i am having trouble running my ATI with fglrx, can you help me finding out the right BUSID? nopaste: http://rafb.net/p/Ws7jH312.html
<gnusar> anyone?
<wcdl> anyone?
<shiMMer> ubuntu 8.10 is not good.ubuntu is not good
<Tekno> debian is good
<ActionParsnip> Funnyplay: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ActionParsnip> Funnyplay: if you edit that file, no gui apps will be able to configure your networking
<wcdl> is blueman working in 8.10? \\best ubuntu bluetooth app
<shiMMer> i think user not should use ubuntu before is really complete fully
<voicu> hi, how do i remove a module on intrepid? /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist don't work
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: its always changing
<administrator> ubuntu-tr
<Funnyplay> i cant install other things
<shiMMer> yeah but almost and many2 people faced with problem using it
<Funnyplay> because i have no connection :D
<ActionParsnip> Funnyplay: you can use the apps on your install CD :D
<administrator> irc.freenode.org
<Funnyplay> i am running live cd currently
<tdreyer1> shiMMer: how is that different than any other os?
<CaMason> I've had to install a slightly outdated package due to a bug, but ubuntu now keeps prompting me to update it. Is there a way to temporarily disable that?
<ActionParsnip> Funnyplay: then your cd is a repo and you can install apps using apt-get
<Funnyplay> ok then
<KillGuta> hello all
<shiMMer> example is microsoft windows..windows xp just make service pack 1-4 i think but ubuntu is many *service pacK*..it not complete
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: the service pack mentality is similar to the distro upgrade
<chiliblue> my ubuntu install isn't giving my account sudo all of a sudden? any ideas
<C0p3rn1c> how safe is it to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: in between, individual apps are updated on the repo which then update to your system
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | C0p3rn1c
<ubottu> C0p3rn1c: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shiMMer> where and when ubuntu distro will stop(fully and completely stable)???
<voicu> chiliblue: did you change the owner or permissions on /etc/sudoers?
<KillGuta> how do I acces the hard drive in terminal from a Lice CD?
<wcdl> is very safe
<KillGuta> *Live
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: id run a backup just incase it goes crazy
<shiMMer> actionparsnip:::u are bot?
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: it wont as hardwrae will always change
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: no im a dude with dead time on his hands
<wcdl> i just create a partition and leave another to ubuntu
<Lolineko> Hello
<ActionParsnip> KillGuta: you need to mount it
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it failed already on 1 system of mine
<ActionParsnip> !mount | KillGuta
<ubottu> KillGuta: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<shiMMer> owh...can i make suggestion for ubuntu/linux??
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: i'd do the server update method using cli
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: its pointles stelling me, im just a user like you
<shiMMer> owh...i c...
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: aha yeah then you can interveen when something goes wrong
<shiMMer> how much ram ubuntu need to run smoothly with none visual effect?
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: linux will never get "finished" as it is always looking to improve and the teams making the apps you use are always improving their stuff too. as new developments in coding and other such stuff come out it is used and linux changes again, there will never be a day when linux rests as long as IT moves forward
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: 512mb is my reccommendation
<Lolineko> Trying to get postgresql working the way we want with PAM. Then when we try to connect as root or the postgres user with pam but we get the "FATAL: PAM authentication failed for user "postgres"". How do I add passwords for the users?
<wcdl> and i thank them for that <ActionParsnip>
<bullgard4> What is the function of the /etc/bash.bashrc file? "# System-wide .bashrc file for interactive bash(1) shells." What file is effective for my account: /etc/bash.bashrc or ~/.bashrc?
<voicu> can anyone tell me how to remove a module (i.e. make it not load or delete it) in (k)ubuntu intrepid? /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist don't seem to work
<zetheroo1> I keep having this issue with the Ubuntu forums ... I log in and it shows that I am logged in but as soon as I want to post anything it acts like I am not logged in
<ActionParsnip> wcdl: oh only LOADS :D
<shiMMer> i have 2gb..it four times than ur suggestion..but i still face with slow performance
<zetheroo1> I have tried to log in on several browsers and it does the same thing with them all
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: ~/.basrc is usual
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo1: i'd email the admins
<shiMMer> y n how this happened??i just open konversation n firefox..it not enough for 2gb of ram??
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip: so you never experience that?
<AzizLight> is there a way to get the pbcopy/pbpaste commands from os x to ubuntu?
<candan> i need avermedia a700 driver for ubuntu 8,10?
<shiMMer> im bored to see my firefox takes long times to unminimize..
<candan> help plz
<shiMMer> im bored to see my firefox takes long times to unminimize..how to fix???
<KriS|work> ActionParsnip, thanks again. Works perfectly ;) Just as I want it to now.
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I believe that your answer is wrong.
<ActionParsnip> KriS|work: awesome man :)
<chiliblue> Do you set a proper root password during ubuntu install
<C0p3rn1c> candan: did you check on http://linuxtv.org ?
<chiliblue> only I am no longer able to sudo in for some odd reason
<shiMMer> actionparsnip::im bored to see my firefox takes long times to unminimize..how to fix???
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you can change it with source ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: not sure at all, does opera run any better?
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: actually
<ActionParsnip> shimmer: try this
<voicu> bullgard4: ~/.bashrc is the file executed when a shell starts if you are that user, /etc/.bashrc is for all users
<wcdl> mplayer is giving me an error when i try to open videos
<shiMMer> try opera??
<hov> the ip of my server changed and ssh is reporting Add correct host key
<candan> yes
<wcdl> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<hov> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_older; firefox-3.0 &
<wcdl> how to fix it
<shiMMer> i try to see the result
<ActionParsnip> wcdl: you need to edit mplayer settings
<bullgard4> voicu: And what is the function of the file /etc/bash.bashrc?
<wcdl> in what section?
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: that completely removes all of firefox and deps and then redownloads a fresh copy and installs it
<voicu> bullgard4: i'm not sure but i guess it creates some environment variables needed for the shell script
<wcdl> which settings <ActionParsnip>
<bullgard4> voicu: hm
<ActionParsnip> wcdl: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/mplayer-error-openinginitializing-the-selected-videoout-vo-device-351937/
<voicu> bullgard4: on my system it just processes some info and outputs that message when  you log in in a console terminal
<DerKater> Help!
<voicu> bullgard4: press ctrl+alt+F1, log in and you should see it. ctrl+alt+F7 to go back to gui
<DerKater> Hello everybody!
<shiMMer> ActionParsnip::still having problem with slow unminimize/minimize.
<DerKater> Basically I need help! lol
<whileimhere> Hi. Anyone have a suggestion for alternatives to Digikam or F-Spot. I dont really like either.
<bullgard4> voicu: I have done Ctrl+Alt+F1 half an hour ago. I could not see anything.
<hypnodok> is it possible to umount and resize the home partition while running ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: then ive no idea, you have a shiny new firefox install with a fresh stock profile
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: try installing opera
<ActionParsnip> !opera | shiMMer
<voicu> bullgard4: ctrl+alt+f2 or f3,4,5,6?
<ubottu> shiMMer: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<voicu> sorry for repeating but maybe somebody can help: how do i disable or delete a kernel module in intrepid (8.10)
<voicu> ?
<shiMMer> i dont think firefox is my problem but my ubuntu.i set visual effect=none.ram=2gb,have swap, but all window i open,it slow to mnimize/unminimize
<DerKater> Guys has anyone encountered the following problem : I boot from cd, get the graphical menu, I can select any F-keys, I can press up and down to select the menu item, I can even close F-key windows using the enter key, BUT I can't use any of the menu's items!! Pressing enter while the menu item of interest (ie: install) simply does nothing!!!
<DerKater> any help would be greatly appreciated
<shiMMer> i dont think firefox is my problem but my ubuntu.i set visual effect=none.ram=2gb,have swap, but all window i open,it slow to mnimize/unminimize..any idea??
<Guest249> Anyone good with partition table recoveries?
<voicu> derkater: does enter work in any other contexts?
<bullgard4> voicu: modprobe -r
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: is it the same with all apps?
<voicu> bullgarde4: i need something permanent
<shiMMer> yes..
<DerKater> voicu: thanks for answering, the enter button works in any F-key submenu
<shiMMer> all application i opened is slow to minimize/unminimize.
<DerKater> voicu: I'm running the cd within VMWare too
<bullgard4> voicu: Permanent would be to delete the driver file.
<voicu> bullgard4: where would that be in?
<shiMMer> also i can see the black frame followed when to minimize window.i set my visual effect=none already
<voicu> derkater: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<Guest249> My Laptop has an SD slot that I keep a 2gb SD card in
<bullgard4> voicu: Try to find it by using the command 'locate <modname>.ko'.
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: does it do it in fluxbox?
<Guest249> the partition table is now mysteriously gone on it
<DerKater> voicu: its the latest Ubuntu 8.10 Server edition
<Guest249> and i'd really like to get at least 1 file off it
<chiliblue> I need help, my mouse has suddenly stopped working and I can't get root, is there any way to navigate around ubuntu desktop with keyboard only
<shiMMer> fluxbox??what is it?
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: its a different window manager, instead of metacity
<Fougner> Guest249, try searching for "memory card dump" or something =)
<shiMMer> how to fix my problem?
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: ten log off, change session type to fluxbox and log on
<shiMMer> i try now
<Guest249> Fougner: Ok, for why?
<Guest249> Fougner: I can dd the 'disk' but I want to recover the partition table
<DerKater> voicu?
<Fougner> ah, well
<Tyrath> ok, I all know you are going to hate me for asking a question about integrating a microsoft product in ubuntu, but still would anyone know how to get lifeCam vx-3000 working in intrepid ibex. Please don't waste my time by giving me the it's a microsoft product so don't expect it to work in ubuntu, because there's evidence to suggest it does work - just no effective instructions
<Fougner> Guest249, looked in fdisk ?
<Guest249> Fougner: shows no partitions
<voicu> derkater:well i'm not sure what could do that
<Guest249> What are the odds just creating a 'new' partition will work
<voicu> derkater: virtual machines don't always work right
<Guest249> assuming I get the same boundary?
<Tyrath> !lifecam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lifecam
<voicu> derkater: try a different image, for example the live cd instead of the server one, the dvd instead of the cd one
<DerKater> voicu: ok thx, I'm going to try something else... I saw an option in the install menu saying Virtual Machine or something
<Tyrath> does anyone use skype here?
<DerKater> voicu: also, I can access the non-graphical installer, how does it work?
<Fougner> Guest249, you could manually setup the partition table with the same settings as before
<ActionParsnip> !skype | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<voicu> derkater: it works similarly to the graphical one but it's in text mode
<Fougner> Guest249, just skip mkfs and you'll be fine I guess
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help but that's not my problem
<JuJuBee> I cannot get my eth0 to get an IP address.  System settings shows it has one, but ifconfig does not.
<voicu> derkater: i like the text one better because it's faster, GUIs on cds are very slow
<DerKater> voicu: well i get "boot:" what do I type?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I already have it installed and working, just trying to get the webcam working
<Guest249> Fougner: That's what I thought
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: if you run lsusb you will get an identifier you can websearch for
<voicu> derkater: press enter
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I'll try that thanks
<nat1> i cant mount my harddrive recently because i messed with my windows partinar how do i fix this
<nat1> grub gives me error 22
<DerKater> voicu: ok now I get invalid or corrupt kernel image... :)    I think I just need to redownload the image
<LateralLink> JuJuBee i'm assuming your doing dhcp?
<Fougner> Guest249, just to be sure, try to dump the memorycard before.. so you have a backup of it
<ActionParsnip> nat1: what does that error mean?
<shiMMer> ActionParsnip::yeah...i like this..i mean fluxbox..
<JuJuBee> Anybody help me with my eth0 ip address?
<DerKater> voicu: the graphical version did not show me that error message
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: yeah its slick and quick
<voicu> derkater: hehe, that would be a start
<Guest249> Fougner: Already did a dd of it to an image file
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: do i copy the whole line?
<Guest249> and if I lose everything, so be it...
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: startup is managed by ~/.fluxbox/startup
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: just the hex will do
<voicu> derkater: try downloading from a torrent, you'll get the file checked automatically like this
<nat1> error 22 means it cant find the partion
<voicu> derkater: you'll know that is not the problem at least
<shiMMer> what???i dont understand..my english is bad..detail please ActionParsnip
<DerKater> voicu: not a bad idea is there a torrent file on ubuntu.com or do I have to search on piratebay?
<DerKater> voicu: thank you so much for your help :)
<ActionParsnip> nat1: then change your menu.lst to point to the correct partition number
<voicu> derkater: they provide the torrent+tracker :)
<ActionParsnip> !grub | nat1
<ubottu> nat1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jackli> who knows iTALC?
<nat1> i dont know where the partion is at
<voicu> derkater: there should be an option somewhere
<nat1> fstab should show it right
<nat1> ?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: hex being the ID?
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: gnome has a weird way of adding startup items, in fluxbox you type the command you want to run in ~/.fluxbox/startup
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: yep
<voicu> nat1: what does ls /dev/sd* give?
<shiMMer> ~/.fluxbox/startup
<Tyrath> !gspca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspca
<shiMMer> ~/.fluxbox/startup
<shiMMer> bash: /home/zer0/.fluxbox/startup: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: yes, thats the startup script, you can add apps to that lot and your apps will run at logon
<DerKater> voicu: got it! and its even faster than the other downloads
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: gedit ~/.fluxbox/startup
<voicu> derkater: if it's recent enough yeah
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: i'm just filling you in a bit
<shiMMer> paste to where????
<shiMMer> which part??
<DerKater> voicu: basically i'm installing ubuntu so I can start a vmware in it to install windows small business server inside linux
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: im just telling you how to autostart apps
<voicu> derkater: i figured :), good luck, i GTG-rebooting
<AutoMatriX> hi folks ... is ther a way to find out my IP in command-line ?
<JuJuBee> Can someone please help me  with ip address on eth0?
<DerKater> voicu: that way I will be able to VNC into linux and always be able to see the damn server console as if I was in front of it. Because you know SBS always disconnects you when you change something and then you have to ask someone to get on the server and click somewhere
<ActionParsnip> AutoMatriX: your machines ip can be gained with ifconfig
<DerKater> voicu ok thanks alot voicu
<shiMMer> i can set it after i choose different session right?
<JuJuBee> cannot communicate with server on eth0.  ifconfig eth0 shows no IP address, but system settings does.
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: sure, its just a text file
<wcdl> ifconfig
<nat1> when ever i try and mount the partion i get the unable to mount "failed to read last sector
<wcdl> <AutoMatriX> ifconfig
<AutoMatriX> ActionParsnip, that sonly the lan address ... I'd like to have the 'external' IP
<shiMMer> owh...basically,i likke this style..long time i looking for this..
<ActionParsnip> nat1: id fsck the partitions(s)
<ActionParsnip> AutoMatriX: oh, you didnt specify that, gimme a sec
<AutoMatriX> tx, ActionParsnip
<nat1> i dont understand actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> AutoMatriX: wget http://checkip.dyndns.org/ && awk '/:/ {print $6}' index.html
<ActionParsnip> nat1: sounds like your partitions arent healthy, boot to live cd so you can chek em
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | nat1
<ubottu> nat1: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<shiMMer> <ActionParsnip>::im blank now..how to open my partition???
<AutoMatriX> ActionParsnip, thanks so much
<thorsten_> www.ultimateedition.info
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: right click desktop and you can launch nautilus
<thorsten_> Best ubuntu
<bullgard4> What bash init scripts are there in Ubuntu? What is the set of bash init scrip filenames?
<bullgard4> What bash init scripts are there in Ubuntu? What is the set of bash init script filenames?
<shiMMer> nautilus..that command is to super user..just i thinking..
<ActionParsnip> shiMMer: nautilus is a file browser
<wcdl> is there any app to ubuntu as the papaya for mac os x
<thorsten_> sudo nautilus, then you can change all
<questnn> When I boot up, right after Booting up... at the very top, long before Reading files needed to boot I get the error udevd[1040] lookup_group unspecified users vboxusers unknown, and my usplash theme is not displayed and I have to read all those other boot up messages. What is wrong?
<shiMMer> i use "nautilus" command to paste theme in file system directory before
<ActionParsnip> thorsten_: use gksudo nautilus, sudo nautilus is not advised
<sad_ubuntite> ikonia: Where have you gone? :(
<ikonia> sad_ubuntite: huh ?
<thorsten_> I always used it, but thanks i try gksudo
<sad_ubuntite> ikonia: Can I interrupt you for a support request? I am really stuck with this for hours now.
<ActionParsnip> thorsten_: it sets up the environment properly, sudo with gui apps can ruin permissions and ownerships
<ikonia> sad_ubuntite if you ask the channel, I'm sure they will be able to help
<sad_ubuntite> ikonia: When I boot up, right after Booting up... at the very top, long before Reading files needed to boot I get the error udevd[1040] lookup_group unspecified users vboxusers unknown, and my usplash theme is not displayed and I have to read all those other boot up messages. What is wrong?
<sad_ubuntite> ikonia: No one does.
<sad_ubuntite> ikonia: This site: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ had asked me to do two things edit mountdevsubfs.sh and fstab. I had also edited the udev-40 file to get usb to work. Now I removed the edits from all three files and restored them to their original version. Still the udev error appears at bootup. Here are the files as they are now, removed all the edits: http://pastebin.com/m743f023b, http://pastebin.com/m326f49e8, http://pastebin.com/m1d66caeb. 
<ikonia> sad_ubuntite well it looks like vbox has a group setup caled vboxusers, which doesn't exist so udev can't assign permissions
<thorsten_> With virtual Box I wracked the system.
<thorsten_> On my Pc, of course
<gasmasq> Hello
<sad_ubuntite> ikonia: The group exists I can see it under 'Users and groups' And me and root are members of it.
<gasmasq> When someone gets a sec, I need a bit of help
<ActionParsnip> !ask | gasmasq
<ubottu> gasmasq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zetheroo1> how do I boot into console?
<ikonia> sad_ubuntite: can you please do "grep vbox /etc/group" please
<ikonia> zetheroo1: use the grub menu that ssays "recovery mode2
<zetheroo1> ok
<zetheroo1> I am going to leave it in console overnight
<sad_ubuntite> ikonia: vboxusers:x:126:king,root
<gasmasq> I installed Ubuntu 7.01 on my PPC iBook G4 from the LiveCD (which I'm using now). When I try to boot from the installation, my screen whites out. This was a problem when booting from the LiveCD, which was fixed by booting with: live video=ofonly . I do not know how to emulate this action when I'm booting from my harddrive.
<ikonia> sad_ubuntite that looks fine, like it should work
<Roadbuster> Hello, I'm having a bit of trouble with Ubuntu 8.10. When I boot, it will lag on the splash screen, and wont move unless I hold down a key. It does it both while it's doing the 'Knight Rider' thing (Going back and forth) and while it's building the bar. Also, after it finally gets off that, the screen will go blank with a blinking cursor, and I have to hit a key to get it to go further again. Once it finally boots, it's completely fine,
<ActionParsnip> gasmasq: add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gasmasq> ActionParsnip: how? I'm a huge noob.
<ActionParsnip> gasmasq: just get access to the file somehow (even from live cd) and edit the file
<sad_ubuntite> ikonia: What about the error message: udevd[1040] lookup_group unspecified users vboxusers unknown. I get at every bootup, even after I have restored those three files to their original version, when they didn't have the edits proposed by vbox to get usb to work. That error doesn't let the usplash theme to show and everytime I have to watch each of the file as it gets loaded during bootup.
<ikonia> sad_ubuntite ahhhh users, not group
<gasmasq> ActionParsnip: I can edit the file from the LiveCD, but where should I put in the command?
<ikonia> sad_ubuntite it's looking at a user called vboxusers does that user existr
<ikonia> sad_ubuntite: I miss-read
<ActionParsnip> gasmasq: do you have an installed ubuntu system?
<sad_ubuntite> ikonia: That is what I thought first of all but the user vboxusers doesn't exist "users and groups' just lists two users me and root. Is there a text file I should check?
<gasmasq> ActionParsnip: yes, I'm mounting the file system right now to access the file
<bazhang> sad_ubuntite, you should address the channel; if someone knows they will answer
<ikonia> sad_ubuntite create a user called vboxusers (you can delete it later) just to see if the error goes away
<sad_ubuntite> bazhang: I have been doing that for three for days now.
<bazhang> sad_ubuntite, in the meantime you should check the forums
<SSgtSpoon> Morning everyone. How was y'all's weekend?
<ActionParsnip> gasmasq: ok then open /boot/grub/menu.list and add the boot option to each kernel
<sad_ubuntite> ikonia: Nice idea.
<rww> ActionParsnip: that's not the Debian/Ubuntu way of doing it.
<sad_ubuntite> bazhang: Checked the forums, asked vbox, searched google, did all :(
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | gasmasq
<ubottu> gasmasq: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> rww: what isnt?
<rww> ActionParsnip: although, never mind, gasmasq can't run update-grub
<rww> ActionParsnip: usually you'd put it in the commented options, not the automagically-generated section...
<gasmasq> ActionParsnip: I don't have a grub folder in my boot folder
<ActionParsnip> rww: im not aware of a "debian way". i just suggest what makes it work
<wcdl> <sad_ubuntite> : if are u trying to add permition  to your vbox user go to users and groups select your username and properties, and under 'vboxusers' tick your username and done
<bjbum> does anyone know if it's possible to install windows onto a separate (bootable) partition using ubuntu and virtualbox? not sure what the limitations are in this process >.<
<ActionParsnip> gasmasq: then you need to find it
<gasmasq> ActionParsnip: Is bootstrap something different than grub? Like I said, I'm on 7.01
<Roadbuster> Hello, I'm having a bit of trouble with Ubuntu 8.10. When I boot, it will lag on the splash screen, and wont move unless I hold down a key. It does it both while it's doing the 'Knight Rider' thing (Going back and forth) and while it's building the bar. Also, after it finally gets off that, the screen will go blank with a blinking cursor, and I have to hit a key to get it to go further again. Once it finally boots, it's completely fine,
<ActionParsnip> gasmasq: then you may need options there, im unknowldgable of bootstrap
<SlimHippo> Cripes, it's busy in here. I'll keep quiet until things settle down.
<rww> SlimHIppo: this is relatively quiet
<SlimHIppo> rww: yeep!
<ActionParsnip> Roadbuster: try removeing the quiet option from boot option so you can watch the boot
<rww> Roadbuster: remove the splash option while you're at it
<questnn> ikonia: I created a new user 'vboxusers' and rebooted still the error appears. Excuse me for not reporting the error accurately it is 'udevd[1040] lookup_group specified group 'vboxusers' unknown'. So 'group' it is.
<SlimHIppo> rww: I want to ask a question about multiple monitors but feel a bit silly about it. I've googled it tons and found lots of info but resolution to the problem.
<Roadbuster> Is that like turning the echo on in Windows (sorry, still a bit new)
<SlimHIppo> I'm trying to get dual monitors working with a Radeon 9800 card under Ubuntu. So far both monitors are displaying the same screen but I can't find any (working) tools to configure what is displayed on each one. I just want the secondary to extend the primary, with an option of displaying a different workspace. *eep* it's busy right now.
<sivaji_> please someone help me this is my problem http://groups.google.co.in/group/ilugc-mirror/browse_thread/thread/419e61aea4999160#
 * SlimHIppo shrinks.
<wcdl>  <sad_ubuntite> : if are u trying to add permission  to your vbox user go to users and groups select your username and properties, and than 'vboxusers' properties tick your username and done
<ikonia> questnn I'll have to read through that guide you showed me as I only glanced thruogh it to see what's actually happening
<rww> Roadbuster: removing quiet will make the bootup process generate a bunch more messages. Removing splash will make it just show text instead of the bouncy progressbar thing
<questnn> SlimHIppo: Screens and resolutions.
<Roadbuster> Nww: Thanks, I'll try that and see what exactly is hanging.
<questnn> ikonia: The guide doesn't say much ubuntu specific. Barely ten lines. What is important is that if you looked at those pastebin files I have reverted back to the original versions with no edits suggested by vbox. And yet the error appears.
<rww> i need to change my name to "Rww" or something. people keep thinking my r is an n :P
<ikonia> questnn: I did look through the pastebin files, and looking at them they should work, hence why I want to read the guide
<SlimHIppo> questnn: It's not working right now. IJust says 'unknown'
<questnn> SlimHIppo: That is where my knowledge ends.
<rww> SlimHIppo: have you looked into xrandr?
<rww> !xrandr | SlimHIppo
<ubottu> SlimHIppo: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<questnn> ikonia: I have been talking with an experienced user (maybe developer) erstazi, at #vbox for hours. He couldn't figure it out. He says it is pretty much harmless. I do not think he fully understands why it is caused though.
<ikonia> I agree it's harmless as worst case senario a udev device would be created with the wrong permissions
<ikonia> questnn: I just can't see why you'd get that error, as I saiy I'll have to go through that guide and the udev rules
<SlimHIppo> rww: *reads*
<rww> SlimHIppo: I don't understand it much, but I've heard of other people getting dual monitors working that way
<SlimHIppo> rww - I'll give it a go
<rww> Roadbuster: incidentally, if you want to remove those options permanently, issue gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove them from there (be sure to read the comments in that file)
<DB42> my /media list doesn't seem to be in sync and show all the HD's i have on my comp, how do i fix this ?
<questnn> ikonia: I hope you got this I 'removed' that edit from 40-basic-* udev file, and fstab and mountdevsubfs.sh and still it appears.
<rww> !fstab | DB42: add any that are missing to fstab
<ubottu> DB42: add any that are missing to fstab: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ikonia> questnn: yes, I noticed you'd commented them out
<ActionParsnip> DB42: sudo mount -a
<sergeykish_> Hello. I installed pidgin-festivale (Ubuntu 8.10 x86), activated plugin, but nothing happens. Then I tested festival - $ echo 'hello' | festival --tts and it's works good. Does anybody get same problem? How can I fix it?
<DB42> ActionParsnip, : apperntly /etc/fstab isn't in sync as well
<DB42> like i see "sdd and sdd1" in dmesg, but i dont have /dev/sdd1
<DB42> actually i have it, but i can't mount it
<ActionParsnip> DB42: then i'd read the fstab guide and modify it
<DB42> can i do something like rsync, but with scp ? i.e. copy only new/different files, not everything ?
<rww> DB42: you should be able to do rsync over ssh
<Roadbuster> Nww: A question, for some reason there are two Ubuntu 8.10s (and two recovery consoles and then Windows) in my GRUB. So theoretically, I can permanently edit one and if it's screwed up I can use the other to boot into the system, right?
<DB42> i'll try
<rww> Roadbuster: Yeah. Removing quiet and splash isn't gonna screw anything up, though...
<sinbox> gethostbyname error    << on 7.10     <<  any idea why this might be?
<Roadbuster> nww: Well, I'm more worried about me accidentally hitting something else and not even realizing it, lol.
<rww> DB42: I forget how to do rsync over SSH (and the man page is way too long), but I'd bet there's tons of results for it on your favorite search engine
<DB42> yeah
<questnn> How do I make a playlist in vlc and save it?
<rww> Roadbuster: lol
<DB42> rww: why does rsync tell me skipping dir?
 * NetM is away: I'm busy
<Pici> !away > netm
<ubottu> netm, please see my private message
<rww> Roadbuster: The "correct" way of doing it would be to edit the place where it appears that isn't within the automagic boot stanza section (I think it's in the defoptions line? not sure, 'cause I removed both of them), then run update-grub
<ActionParsnip> questnn: is it a playlist of mp3s?
<rww> DB42: dunno, I haven't used it in months
<questnn> ActionParsnip: .ape(S). Does it make a difference?
<ActionParsnip> questnn: not really, you can create an m3u file of the names of the files and put it in the same directory as the files, or you can use absolute paths
<ActionParsnip> questnn: you dont need an app
<ActionParsnip> questnn: you can even use: dir *.ape > ./playlist.m3u
<questnn> ActionParsnip: I meant my audio files are in .ape format
<ActionParsnip> questnn: yeah, thats fine
<Roadbuster> nww: Yeah, that's what I did, now to see if it works, thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> questnn: as long as the m3u is in the same folder as the files it points to it will work with the dir command
<questnn> ActionParsnip: The .m3u worked! Thanks! I thought vlc would have an option of saving its play-list as a file.
<rww> questnn: it probably does, but that way is easier
<SyntaxRebel> exit
<ql> how do you fix a laptop screen that dims after it resumes from screen sleep (all black)
<ActionParsnip> way easier, and people use playlist making apps, some even charge too. hilarious
<ActionParsnip> works in windows too
<ActionParsnip> allthough it's dir *.apr /b > playlist.m3u
<questnn> I disconnected.
<Tyrath> can anyone translate what the problem is here: http://pastebin.ca/1272314 ?
<ActionParsnip> questnn: np man, simple isnt it
<ActionParsnip> questnn: works in windows too:  dir *.ape /b > playlist.m3u
<questnn> ActionParsnip: What is the /b for?
<CaMason> I've had to install a slightly outdated package due to a bug, but ubuntu now keeps prompting me to update it. Is there a way to temporarily disable that?
<ActionParsnip> questnn: makes it not show all the date created and stuff, just outputs the filename on its own
<rww> questnn: Bare format. ie, it strips out stuff like file sizes
<thegve> In a multi-xscreen setup, is there a way to "kick" running applications to  another x screen?
<rww> CaMason: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction%20to%20Holding%20Packages
<ActionParsnip> questnn: some folks acually make and charge for apps that do that in windows, its hilarious
<CaMason> thanks rww
<rww> ActionParsnip: well, some people actually make and charge for operating systems...
<ActionParsnip> indeed but its a single line command for free or a pretty gui for 10 quid
<questnn> ActionParsnip: charge! Oh. I am sure they don't last in business.
<rww> ActionParsnip: true. I guess a more apt description would be those "system cleaner" utilities for OS X...
<rww> questnn: they do. Lots of people easily parted from their money
<Chousuke> Repair permissions voodoo \o/
<ActionParsnip> rww: ive not used mac much
<mellum> Hi. I want to run a live system from an USB stick on a laptop that doesn't have a CD drive. How can I create the USB stick? It seems there's a tool for it, but I cannot find where to download it for Windows or a Debian system
<questnn> rww: ActionParsnip: Then they are doing Gods job. Parting fools with their money.
<rww> !usb | mellum
<ubottu> mellum: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rww> mellum:  short answer: unetbootin. Make sure you format the USB stick as FAT before you use it, though
<ActionParsnip> questnn: well you are now enlightened
<mellum> rww: okay, thanks.
<mellum> rww: wouldn't it be normally shipped fat-formatted?
<questnn> ActionParsnip: now now Son. Don't get me wrong but father questnn doesn't sound nice :)
<rww> mellum: usually. Formatting will also delete anything that's on there, too... I only mention formatting because I was having problems making a USB boot drive until I formatted it. Not sure whether it was because of the filesystem type or currently-existing stuff on it
<misteralexander> How many FONTS (.ttf) can Ubuntu handle? I just bought a "10,000" font pack . . . if I installed them all, can Ubuntu handle it?
<SlimeyPete> misteralexander: I don't see why not
<heyder> undo changes partitions tables?
<SlimeyPete> try it and see ;)
<Guest99512> hello
<misteralexander> SlimeyPete: Okay, because I the site where I bought the (1001fonts) said XP can only do 1,000. I wanted to make sure Linux was different.
<ActionParsnip> misteralexander: don't see why not
<user-05> chat
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | misteralexander
<ubottu> misteralexander: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Phase> I've been trying to use my external on ubuntu, but it's not quite working. It says it doesn't work due to an improper shutdown (when I plug it in and ubuntu runs whatever to try and auto mount it), so I tried to manually force it.. and get fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/WD External: No such file or directory
<misteralexander> OKAY!  Sweet.  Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Phase: plug it into windows and PROPERLY remove it, dont just rag it out
<rww> Phase: It's ntfs formatted, I guess?
<dinesh_> good evening sir
<Phase> rww, Yeah, and I use ntfs-3g
<user-05> yap
<dinesh_> how can i instal skype on ubuntu
<questnn> !skype
<dinesh_> i have download it
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Phase> ActionParsnip, I usually do, but I'll try that
<questnn> dinesh_: Now that you are on Ubuntu consider moving to open protocols.
<questnn> !sip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sip
<dinesh_> i386.deb
<Nokian96> dinesh_, evening
<questnn> dinesh_: read
<DerKater> Hello everyone: i got a question for a new Ubuntu Server install... I'm logged in and got a command prompt, how do I get in X-Windows? I want to access VMWare
<dinesh_> skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.d
<dinesh_> this is the software which one is download
<JyZyXEL> skybuntu
<questnn> DerKater: startx
<questnn> DerKater: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<rww> dinesh_: read the links that ubottu sent you
<questnn> dinesh_: read
<dinesh_> what i read
<rww> dinesh_: specifically, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#Skype%20Repository
<Maveas> What is your opinion about gFTP?
<Lareth> Hello, is there anyway to make the mod_php module to work with the worker version of apache instead of the prefork one?
<DerKater> questnn: thanks for your reply, unfortunately in both cases I get file not found
<questnn> Lareth: How about #apache or #php
<Phase> Maveas, I've used it, meh.
<rww> DerKater: you don't have xorg installed
<Phase> I like FileZilla
<Nokian96> cai, hello
<DerKater> questnn: is it possible that because I installed a server version, I can't get a desktop to view VMware?
<Maveas> But FileZilla got somekind of bug with the UI
<kaio_max> testando :P
<Maveas> The text is to bright, can't read it
<DerKater> rww: my ultimate goal would be to build a ubuntu box with vmware running
<questnn> DerKater: Server versions don't start X - GUI to save on processes.
<rww> DerKater: if you don't want to install the whole Ubuntu Desktop system, install package xorg (I think that's the right one)
<ne2k__> kaio_max: uno, dos, tres?
<questnn> DerKater: install a desktop version.
<ActionParsnip> Maveas: you running compiz?
<DerKater> rww: so i can spawn vmware
<TjiffTjoff> ping
<Lareth> questnn: Actually it is ubuntu that is causing me the problem, as when I try to install mod_php it is trying to remove the worker version and install prefork
<DerKater> questnn: won't a desktop version will be less secure than the server package?
<Lareth> questnn: which will make mono to not work.
<DerKater> rww: how do i install xorg???
<rww> DerKater: sudo apt-get install xorg
<questnn> DerKater: You will need to have a running X to run Vmware, that is why you need GUI. No it won't be less secure. It will be upto you to secure them.
<Maveas> ActionParsnip: And that is? :)
<ActionParsnip> Maveas: cube desktop
<Maveas> Gnome?
<rww> DerKater: that'll install a very bare-bones X11. If you want a normal desktop, install non-server Ubuntu or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<questnn> Lareth: You could force install it with -f but that is going towards disaster. It is disabled for a reason
<DerKater> questnn: ok I understand
<piero> ciao
<DerKater> rww: I wanted only xwindows plus vmware... can that be done easily without goind through a full desktop install?
<rww> DerKater: Yes. Again: sudo apt-get install xorg
<Lareth> questnn: ok.. Although that would mean that I cannot have mod_mono and mod_php working at the same time in ubuntu :(
<Maveas> ActionParsnip: I'm using Gnome
<questnn> Lareth: It would mean you would have to have better reasons to make it work with ubuntu even though the package manager suggests not doing so.
<heyder> undo changes partitions tables? ubuntu 8.04 server
<DerKater> rww: thanks I'm going to try both options and see which works best
<ActionParsnip> Maveas: you can use compiz+ gnome
<DerKater> rww: once xorg is installed, how do I get to vmware? During install I had the option for "virtual machine host"
<DerKater> I want to install vmware 2.0
<Maveas> ActionParsnip: What is it's function?
<jtapio> Hello!
<rww> !vmware | DerKater
<ubottu> DerKater: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<jtapio> On U8.10 there is no more compatibleness to KCron
<DerKater> rww: cool thank you very much!
<jtapio> what program is the best to use for graphical scheduled tasks.
<jtapio> i want my computer to shutdown at 22.00 what program is the best for graphical tasks
<jtapio> KCron is no more on U810
<kaio_max> quatro, seis e sete :)
<questnn> jtapio: You could just issue shutdown -h <time> in a terminal.
<rww> !cron | jtapio: just learn how to crontab... it's not that hard
<ubottu> jtapio: just learn how to crontab... it's not that hard: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ActionParsnip> Maveas: if you have 3d effects enabled try disabling them
<zamba> jtapio: gnome-schedule
<ActionParsnip> Maveas: you can ftp from terminal
<Maveas> Oh yeah
<Maveas> But I'm a noob
<Maveas> I've got compiz
<dinesh_> sorry
<dinesh_> sir
<dinesh_> i m not able to install skype
<ActionParsnip> Maveas: then turn it off  and try again
<Maveas> ActionParsnip: I've just disabled the 3D effects, didn't work
<questnn> !skype | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dinesh_> i see
<Maveas> ActionParsnip: Do I have to logout and the login?
<dinesh_> but i say that
<dinesh_> i have download the software
<ActionParsnip> Maveas: no, just run: metacity --replace &
<dinesh_> but how can i install it in ubuntu
<questnn> !install | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<questnn> dinesh_: wait wrong version.
<rww> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<rww> just fyi
<TjiffTjoff> dinesh_: Have you tried the deb from skypes site?
<questnn> dinesh_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<DB42> where can i find the source code for the program "strings" ?
<andresmh> after playing youtube video on FF the sound card seems to be hijacked and other apps cannot use it. any idea how I can release it?
<karabas> are anyone who use webcam with skype?
<questnn> andresmh: It seems you are on ALSA, try pulseaudio.
<questnn> !xandr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xandr
<rww> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<questnn> rww: Would i use that to get an external projector working with my ati card?
<rww> questnn: dunno, I haven't used it. Sounds like the right thing.
<Maveas> ActionParsnip: Didn't work
<karabas> is anyone using webcam with skype?
<trask1> i do on my eee 900
<karabas> except eee 9000
<karabas> they are preconfigured
<trask1> started working yesterday, first time since xandros, guess newest skype is ubuntu freindlier
<ActionParsnip> Maveas: so one you switch back to metacity, you cant get filezilla to work well
<ActionParsnip> Maveas: you tried gftp?
<KAVI> hey my amarkov player and other multimedia players are not workin suddenly
<KAVI> any idea of retifyin tat
 * NetM is back (gone 00:40:47)
<KAVI> plz smeone help me out in workin out my players back
<peter_> hippopota
<trask1> KAVI: try command: sudo killall pulseaudio
<andresmh> questnn, how do I select pulse audio?
<KAVI> wat ?
<andresmh> karabas, I am using camera on skype, in fact skype is the only app that can use my webcam for some reason
<andresmh> i have a thinkpad x300
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, does anyone know a program which can extract text (OCR) from a little *.png file ???
<KAVI> plz trask explain me clearly
<questnn> andresmh: dig up your sounds in preferences/admin.
<dinesh_> i want to install wine using add/remove
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: tried amsn?
<dinesh_> but an error is occure
<KAVI> am new to tis operatin system
<trask1> KAVI: im no expert, just the way i solve a similar problem i get every time i try to make our national tv channel working ( mms modified stuff )
<rww> !ocd | AutoMatriX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ocd
<rww> !ocr | AutoMatriX
<ubottu> AutoMatriX: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<rww> lol
<karabas> andresmh: thnx, me I fail to use... seems like I can't do calls, that is why...
<dinesh_> helloooooo
<AutoMatriX> rww, thanks, that sould do the job, at least I hope :D grin
<phnom> How do you uninstall something you have installed with make && sudo make install?
<dinesh_> anyone help me??
<KAVI> k fine....in whic u have entered  command?
<phnom> !ask | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chousuke> AutoMatriX: there's also gnomescan
<peter_> hippopota
<dinesh_> i want to install wine using add remove facolity
<dinesh_> but an error is their
<andresmh> ActionParsnip, no, I've tried Camorama and Cheese, both couldn't connect to the webcam but skype did
<AutoMatriX> Chousuke, I've already got the *.png file, it's containing nothing more than text
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: give it a try
<trask1> dinesh_: im sure thers easier ways that a faulty package manager. apt-get does the trick for me mostly. winehq.org proly also have a good guide
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: sudo apt-get install amsn
<rww> dinesh_: "an error is their" isn't informative. Please tell us exactly what the error it is. If the error is more than one line, use pastebin
<rww> !pastebin | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dinesh_> and error is ...   cannot install 'wine' switch to the 'synaptic'package
<Rainarrow> Hello, during the font config in dpkg-reconfigure, the Terminus font doesn't appear as an option, although I have packages console-terminus and xfonts-terminus installed
<kaio_max> hello ?
<KAVI> trash...tel me in whic v hav to enter tat command
<moster> Hi people. Can somebody help me with bad looking video with radeon?
<rww> dinesh_: System > Administration > Synaptic, then search for wine
<andresmh> questnn, the sound quality is significantly lower (i'm playing pandora.com)
<karabas> how can I hide all join members messages in xchat?
<andresmh> any idea how to reset alsa and/or pulse so my sound is back to the way it was after reboot?
<rww> karabas: right-click the channel name in the channel switcher, then Settings > Hide Join/Part Messages
<andresmh> i often have to reboot to make the sound work again
<dinesh_> now what i do??
<kaio_max> dedew
<dinesh_> 'rww'
<KAVI> any one tell me to rectify sound players which is nt workin properly
<[c0re]> hi, can anyone tell me is there any GUI for grub2?
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine
<[c0re]> !grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2
<dinesh_> 'rww' now what can i do i search wine
<ActionParsnip> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080512-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<rww> dinesh_: double-click the wine package, click Mark if a box comes up asking you to Mark Additional Required Changes, then click Apply in the taskbar
<Rainarrow> Terminus font doesn't show up in dpkg-reconfigure, and I want to use terminus in my console. I have console-terminus and xfont-terminus packages installed
<dinesh_> thanks
<AStrAL> http://www.sexyemilie.com/?id=217840
<AStrAL> http://www.sexyemilie.com/?id=217840
<FloodBot3> AStrAL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KAVI> amarok is not working...wat to do for working it again
<Monster-Munch> HI all
<ActionParsnip> KAVI: killall amarok
<ActionParsnip> KAVI: killall amarokapp
<Tyrath> thanks for the help anyhow
<KAVI> how to kill amarok
<KAVI> am new to this
<Tyrath> i found a forum that was supposed to help
<Tyrath> but the GUI application kept on striking errors
<Tyrath> and I couldn't build from source
<[c0re]> KAVI, killall amarok
<KAVI> i dont understand ..plz do tell clearly
<Tyrath> catch you later
<andresmh> how do I restart pulse? I tried /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart and it gets stuck
<[c0re]> KAVI, open an terminal window, then type killall amarok
<rww> anyways, I'm off to get breakfast. Bye everyone!
<napnap> hi all
<KAVI> am so sorry ...i dont find wherre terminal window is?
<dinesh_> rww an error is also come
<KAVI> plz never mind in explaini me clearly ...plz
<Ayoub> hi all
<lefix> hi all
<nikki93> Anyone know an easy way to merge partitions? My French teacher gave me his portable hard drive today and asked me to merge all the 4 partitions on it into one. I'm now copying all the files around, and I'm planning to delete the other partitions, but that is long and dreadfully boring. Any thing that does it automatically you know of?
<dinesh_> libasound is install
<wos> KAVI applications > accessories
<SmokeyD> hey people. Before, I used to be able to choose from a couple of faces in my personal settings in Ubuntu like the bsd devil and such
<Ayoub> do you know an equivalent of checkpoint secure client ?
<SmokeyD> now I can just choose from msn like astronauts and stuff
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | KAVI
<ubottu> KAVI: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<napnap> I begin an installation on a server. I will make a RAID 5 system, and i've a question. What's the better, include system disk in the RAID or exclude it ?
<dinesh_> this is resolving with wine
<KAVI> thanks
<SmokeyD> any idea where I can find the old faces?
<KAVI> thanks a lot
<Lareth> I just switched back to apache prefork (also installing mod_php5 and php5) from the package manager but when I try to run a php file Firefox is trying to download it instead of executing it
<dinesh_> and not  instalable
<dinesh_> r'ww
<dinesh_> r'ww
<chiliblue> how do I allow a user sudo access
<deoks> chiliblue: man sudo explains it.
<KAVI> hey wen i typed tat command"killall amarok"......i gt reply as "no process killed"wat to do
<Ayoub> chiliblue : you have to edit file named sudoers
<trancefat> hi all, everytime i boot into ubuntu(8.10), the network icon is not there... i cannot choose the wireless option, how can i make sure that its always there
<deoks> chiliblue: Hint: /etc/sudoers
<lefix> i ve got a question, i want to diasable my startup sound and i know that its here: System -> Preferences -> Sound, but when i m clicking on sound the window does not open, and i did not find something about this mistake, does anyone know a solution for this problem?
<cutiemale> who is ubuntu expert?
<chiliblue> Ayoub: the user did have access to sudo...but for some odd reason it has automagically stopped working
<cutiemale> i need some help on vpn
<ndo> Hi guys. Euhm, how do you do 'ipconfig/all' on linux agane? Anyone? :) I remember something with 'nslookup -something' but not exactly, anyone any ideas?:)
<dinesh_> plz help me how can i install wine in ububtu
<cutiemale> actually inside forum, there is a lot of guideline
<KAVI> hey wen i typed tat command"killall amarok"......i gt reply as "no process killed"wat to do....plz tell
<chiliblue> Ayoub: do you think it is some kind of timestamp issue
<cutiemale> anyone can assist me?
<lefix> i ve got a question, i want to diasable my startup sound and i know that its here: System -> Preferences -> Sound, but when i m clicking on sound the window does not open, and i did not find something about this mistake, does anyone know a solution for this problem?
<trancefat> how do i make sure that a network icon will always be in the taskbar so that i can switch wireless n wired
<zirikili> hi all. since my last upgrade my system hangs in randomly periods. the log/messages says "kernel segfault at... error 4 in libdri.so...". any help plase?
<KAVI> how to delete all temporary files?
<ndo> Noone can help? :/
<miko> hi
<zirikili> KAVI: rm /tmp/*
<truthslave> my firfox loads will out windos buttons
<ActionParsnip> KAVI: logging off cleans most of them up, and firefox limits its cache size
<miko> hiho
<maek0> ndo, ifconfig -a
<icqnumber_> where can i find the source/implementation of the standard c library functions for example strlen and so on?
<ActionParsnip> KAVI: sudo apt-gte clean is a good one
<KAVI> ok...rm/tmp/* should be typed in terminal command?
<truthslave> its like my view is stuck
<KAVI> how to install sudo apt -gte clean
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: hi, do u know how i can see the network icon in the taskbar so that i can switch to wireles
<grindhold> -.-
<ActionParsnip> KAVI: its a terminal command, sudo apt-get clean
<D7> what is an app for gnome that will tile all your windows on the screen so you can see them all and choose which to bring in focus, like macosx does?
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<ndo> maek0: ty, but not quite what im looking for :)
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot
<aneqrs> icqnumber_: how about the glibc homepage? http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/
<aneqrs> icqnumber_: you might be able to download them with the right apt-get incantation
<Myrtti> D7: compiz
<maek0> ndo, if im not mistaken .. on a windows OS ifconfig /all lists the ip addresses and the hardware addresses ... ifconfig -a does the exact same thing
<lefix> can't anyone help me ?
<maek0> *ipconfig /all
<D7> Myrtti, how do I configure such a thing?
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: Hi again... i installed it and it said starting wifi radar daemon, but i cant see it... is it not supposed to be in the taskbar
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: yeah should be
<hateball> D7❅ It's the scale plugin
<andresmh> when I minimize a window it shows an  animation, is there a way to disable that animation? (i have compiz disabled)
<KAVI> actionparsnip:its asking for sudo password...wen i giv my password its not acceptin..wat to do?
<ndo> maek0: some kind of, but there also was something like 'nslookup -X' that was quite better.
<Myrtti> D7: I'm running xubuntu personally, perhaps someone else actually running compiz can help you :-)
<hateball> D7❅ It only works with non-minimized windows
<icqnumber_> aneqrs, i do not have this package on my box
<D7> hateball, how do I get it?
<ActionParsnip> KAVI: make sure you use your own password like when you log in
<truthslave> still no luck
<moster> Hi people. Can somebody help me with pixelated video with radeon x1200?
<hateball> D7❅ it's installed by default, you just enable/configure it with compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> KAVI: as long as you are a member of admin, it will work
<icqnumber_> aneqrs, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=incantation&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<heogen> hello\
<KAVI> ya am tryin it now
<maek0> ndo System > Administration > Network Tools > Lookup
<heogen> I did download S3G-Linux-x86-2.0.16.tgz
<zirikili> hi all. since my last upgrade my system hangs in randomly periods. the log/messages says "kernel segfault at... error 4 in libdri.so...". any help plase?
<heogen> for my s3 prosavege vga
<icqnumber_> !incantation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about incantation
<heogen> and I don't know how to install it
<NetM> how can i see my computer temperatures ?
<heogen> anyone can help me?
<heogen> install S3G-Linux-x86-2.0.16.tgz
<ActionParsnip> heogen: are the stock s3 drivers no good for you?
<heogen> no
<ActionParsnip> heogen: you'll need tar zxvf ./S3G-Linux-x86-2.0.16.tgz
<aneqrs> icqnumber_: no, I'm sorry. I didn't mean incantation as a package. I didn't realize that that was ambiguous. The package name is glibc-source
<heogen> <ActionParsnip> ok
<heogen> hold on
<truthslave> can i set compiz to default
<Coggz> anyone here got the new open office 3 but can open .docx files? Mine just crashes
<chiliblue> in a standard install what groups should a user be in to have admin abilities
<chiliblue> admin?
<truthslave> dafault settings
<heogen> <ActionParsnip> ok. I unpackage
<heogen> <ActionParsnip> and now?
<icqnumber_> !info glibc-source
<ubottu> glibc-source (source: glibc): GNU C Library: sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 16419 kB, installed size 19880 kB
<heogen> <ActionParsnip> now i'm stock the file
<ActionParsnip> heogen: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zerpon> !proposed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed
<heogen> <ActionParsnip> now what can I do for install it
<ActionParsnip> heogen: then read the readme on how to compile it
<heogen> ?
<zerpon> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<truthslave> my menu bar and minimize has dissappeeared
<ActionParsnip> truthslave: you running compiz with an nvidia?
<truthslave> i think... i
<zamba> how can i search for a specific hex string in a file?
<Coggz> anyone here got the new open office 3 but can open .docx files? Mine just crashes
<KAVI>  my multimedia players are not working ..hw to work it again
<chiliblue> can someone with a user with sudo abilities type id and give me their output
<KAVI> ?
<ActionParsnip> chiliblue:
<ActionParsnip> uid=1000(andy) gid=1000(andy) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),114(admin),120(sambashare),1000(andy)
<MadBanaan> Hello
<astor-brazil> hello, someone have the 3G modem Giant D301 and can connect with network manager ?
<ActionParsnip> !notworking | kavi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notworking
<chiliblue> ActionParsnip: admin was that there by default?
<ActionParsnip> KAVI: can you expand please
<Pici> !doesntwork | KAVI
<heogen> <ActionParsnip>  ://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> KAVI: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ActionParsnip> chiliblue: yeah, its my only account and was the one I made at install time
<heogen>  <ActionParsnip>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/78788/
<heogen>  <ActionParsnip>  look my read me
<heogen>  <ActionParsnip>  please
<KAVI> when i play a song its switches to next next continu and ends up...never play a song
<ActionParsnip> heogen: you need to stop the x server then run it
<chiliblue> ActionParsnip: thanks got sudo back now thanks to that
<ActionParsnip> chiliblue: uber
<KAVI> not only amarok but also all other players..are not working
<heogen> <ActionParsnip> i'm sorry man, I don't know how do that, i'm new in this system
<truthslave> still havr the firefox prob .....ah man
<MadBanaan> hello, i am a ubuntu user, but I am not quite good at it. And as many, a need a bit of help.
<MadBanaan> I cant seem to get hibernate going again on hardy. I had it working before, but due to the playback issues I made a clean install. But now I cant get to hibernate again...
<MadBanaan> any help is welcome
<Ayoub_> do you know an equivalent for checkpoint VPN-1secure client ?
<KAVI> somebody tell me na
<MadBanaan> I dont kno much about ubuntu, but i kno that my swab partition is fine
<ActionParsnip> heogen: logoff and change session type to command line based
<Pici> KAVI: How are they not working?
<ActionParsnip> KAVI: does a reboot help
<Maveas> Hmm, my firefox freshes .. Is there any bugs in the new version?
<heogen> <ActionParsnip> ok. thank
<KAVI> how to reboot it?
<Maveas> I was managing my webshop (virtuemart, joomla) :S
<KAVI> i dont find any way to reboot
<bazhang> KAVI, need much more info
<bazhang> KAVI, no way to help you otherwise.
<KAVI> pici:really its not working yaat
<PinballWizard> Hello all, I have a media center that was running Ubuntu 8.04 just dandily until I made the mistake of going to 8.10; now I have no audio
<ActionParsnip> !sound | PinballWizard
<ubottu> PinballWizard: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest33254> how to change fluxbox style?
<ActionParsnip> PinballWizard: if it was working ok, why upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> Guest33254: right click desktop -> styles
<chiliblue> what group allows access to System/Admisinstration/Users and Groups ...and it isn't admin
<chiliblue> ?
<PinballWizard> Well it's kind of involved but I wanted to be able to run the compiz stuff on my desktop
<PinballWizard> I can't because a bug in the current version causes a problem with certain opengl games.
<Joker_-_> chiliblue: ??? wheel?
<MadBanaan> I really need help, because i googled and found million ways to "fix" my hibernate, but the most of them involve changes that i think i do not need to make
<PinballWizard> So I decided to got to 8.10, which has this awful sound problem.
<chiliblue> wheel?
<MadBanaan> I think ist just a settig
<Guest33254> i need to set my downloaded style
<Joker_-_> chiliblue: you want a user that has access to admin, but not administrator... thats quite hard to find something like that I guess :P
<MadBanaan> i fixed my sound
<MadBanaan> but I cannot tell u how I did it
<Joker_-_> chiliblue: wheel is a group that gives acces to "su" (if you have set a password for root).
<MadBanaan> google and try, it helped me
<chiliblue> Joker_-_: I just want the user account to have access to what it had when I installed ubuntu...something happened and I don't appear to have the same access
<MadBanaan> @﻿PinballWizard ﻿i fixed my sound
<Joker_-_> chiliblue: so what you realy want is to chmod or chown files
<KAVI> when i open any file in player -an error comes saying:failed to connect stream ,invalid error occur.................wat to do to work?
<PinballWizard> I'm sure there is hope
<chiliblue> I have set an password for root so I could fix this stuff whilst logged in as the user
<MadBanaan> I kno for sure
<PinballWizard> I can't imagine I'll have to format.
<MadBanaan> i sort of did
<PinballWizard> haha
<MadBanaan> didnt kno what else to do
<PinballWizard> Oh great, that's not really a "fix" you know.
<Joker_-_> chiliblue: not adding a group. You should look into "chown" and "chmod" commands. lets say you want "user" to have acces to files under his own directory, you'd type something like: chown -R user:group /home/user
<MadBanaan> i kno
<ActionParsnip> KAVI: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927784
<MadBanaan> i try a lot
<MadBanaan> with te pulseaudio...
<chiliblue> Joker_-_: I can adjust all the user and group stuff su'd in a terminal, I wanted to access it as I used in the app in System
<MadBanaan> but I couldent get it going
<PinballWizard> Everything looks like it "works" it's just that no sound comes out.
<Pici> chiliblue: Did you relogin after changing your user's groups?
<MadBanaan> strange
<Coggz> anyone here got the new open office 3 but can open .docx files? Mine just crashes
<MadBanaan> did you look at your audio settings?
<chiliblue> good point not yet Pici, mainly because it works in part
<PinballWizard> Yeah, the PCM is not muted
<PinballWizard> Master volume/PCM are set to blare, just no sound comes out.
<chiliblue> i.e. I am able to run the updater , I'll wait till that completes then I'll relog in
<MadBanaan> is everything autodetected?
<wcdl> is anyone knows how to get sound working on the acer aspire 6920
<PinballWizard> Yeah, it has the right soundcard on the menu and everything.
<psyjoniz> i have two lines (dsl + cable) - if i add a default route for both, will they both get used or is it not that simple?
<PinballWizard> Pulseaudio will even display applications that are playing audio
<PinballWizard> It's as if everything works and just no sound comes out.
<ActionParsnip> wcdl: use lspci and that will tell you what sound card it is, you can websearch from that
<wcdl> someone help me i've tried everything
<MadBanaan> and he does not give the playback error?
<PinballWizard> Nope, it all "plays" just fine, just nothing reaches the speakers.
<Joker_-_> chiliblue: imo, you dont want a user to be able to run administrative tasks...
<PinballWizard> It's very frustrating
<wcdl> but ubuntu is recognizing the soundcard
<PinballWizard> And I'm using one of the most common sound cards to boot.
<wcdl> but no sound output
<PinballWizard> Yup
<chiliblue> Joker_-_: agreed
<PinballWizard> It all "looks" right.
<PinballWizard> It just doesn't make a sound.
<ActionParsnip> wcdl: have you tried using alsa instead of pulse?
<ActionParsnip> sound | wcd
<PinballWizard> Yup, I removed pulse and had the same problem
<chiliblue> Only I used to be able to sudo to run admin apps, ubuntu is set up tha why, only some pilot error messed that up (I think) and I am just trying to get back to where I was
<ActionParsnip> !sound | wcdl
<ubottu> wcdl: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<UnknownUser56> Installed ubuntu but windows bootloader can't detect it ( because of the ubuntu filesystem most probably ) ,how do I get it to work without grub ?
<PinballWizard> I've read that narrows my problem down to two things: muted PCM or a faulty alsa kernel module.
<heogen> hello
<Joker_-_> chiliblue: I had someone at my office so I lost a few lines... You mainly wanna be able to use "sudo" ?
<heogen> how to exit the X server and kill
<heogen> all OpenGL applications
<MadBanaan> idd
<heogen> anyone can say me
<heogen> how can i do that
<heogen> ?
<MadBanaan> but from there i do not kno
<Joker_-_> heogen: ctrl+backspace
<chiliblue> Joker_-_: I can in part by adding my user to admin
<heogen> <Joker_-_> thank you
<Joker_-_> chiliblue: have you tryed adding the group wheel?
<Pici> Joker_-_: Ubuntu doesn't use the wheel group by default.
<Joker_-_> chiliblue: you gotta logoff and log back for the changes to take effect
<Joker_-_> Pici: oh...
<truthslave> ok ... im so stuck
<Joker_-_> Pici: whats wheel in ubuntu then?
<heogen> <Joker_-_> in the terminal?
<Pici> Joker_-_: admin
<shane2peru> anyone use gpilot-install-file?
<heogen> <Joker_-_> or in the desktop
<Joker_-_> heogen: nah just press the keys
<Joker_-_> heogen: in X
<heogen> <Joker_-_> ok
<Joker_-_> Pici: humk...
<wcdl> <ActionParsnip> i will take a look thanks
<Joker_-_> chiliblue: so I guess you want to add "admin" group then
<Joker_-_> chiliblue: in other *nix distros, it's called wheel...
<heogen> <Joker_-_> no my laptop not do nothing with ctrl + backspace
<MadBanaan> ﻿hello, i am a ubuntu user, but I am not quite good at it. And as many, a need a bit of help.
<MadBanaan> ﻿I cant seem to get hibernate going again on hardy. I had it working before, but due to the playback issues I made a clean install. But now I cant get to hibernate again...
<MadBanaan> ﻿any help is welcome
<MadBanaan> ﻿I dont kno much about ubuntu, but i kno that my swab partition is fine
<FloodBot3> MadBanaan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joker_-_> heogen: then go in a terminal window, type "ps -A | grep -i x"
<Joker_-_> heogen: then kill the process
<psyjoniz> heogen : alt+ctrl+backspace
<Joker_-_> heogen: you can also use "killall name of process"
<heogen> <Joker_-_> thank you
<psyjoniz> guess when he drops we'll know
<psyjoniz> nobody knows anything about utilizing two outbound lines at once?
<MadBanaan> do I really need to go to a ubuntu vendor? or is there another way to get help?
<shane2peru> no one use gpilot-install-file?
<KAVI> wen i enter command in terminal ,i get ARGUMENTS MUST BE PROCESS OR JOB IDS?wat it mean..?
<n8tuser> KAVI-> what command are you typing?
<DB42> How do i REGENERATE my ssh key for a remote host ?
<KAVI> n8user :kill all amarok
<DB42> i can't connect to a server cause it has a new ssh key, how do i fix this ?
<KAVI> n8tuser:i hav typed kill all amarok
<gasto> hi lads gals
<gasto> I've just boot from Live CD
<gasto> and there is no network
<gasto> is that normal?
<gasto> also, video is squashed to vertically
<gasto> where do I change resolution (I entered in save graphical mode, since normal mode was not displaying any video)
<UnknownUser56> Installed ubuntu but windows bootloader can't detect it ( because of the ubuntu filesystem most probably ) ,how do I get it to work without grub ?
<gasto> +- 200 users here and no one answers :(
<Tekno> i know answer
<hateball> !patience | gasto
<ubottu> gasto: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<UnknownUser56> gasto:be patient
<manish> want to install a usplash theme i have downloaded, it says cd into the directory and then press sudo make install and reboot. I  did  that but now dont even have the default usplash sceen coming up .. please help
<zerpon> where can I download packages in proposed? =/
<manish> for the first time i am seeing this community so dull.........
<MadBanaan> ok then
<nwo_> I have an ubuntu/samba question
<MadBanaan> bye all
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<manish> MadBanana what ok.... you there to help or just ok'ing my comment
<suriro>  .config/menus/applications-merged folder in my $HOME is owned by root. Is this normal?
<saml> !apt-cache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache
<nwo_> I have samba 3.0.28a running on Ubuntu, Slackware, and FreeBSD.. I'm running into an issue on only the Ubuntu box where there is an error in syslog that says "connection reset by peer" and the share becomes inaccessable.  The clients are XP, Vista, and Linux.. same results regardless of client.. I've searched high and low for any clues and am stumped.. any ideas?
<manish> yes suriro
<nnull> how can i disable compiz without losing all my current settings?
<dethstar> does anybody know what driver a US Robotics usb wireless dongle would use?
<manish> nnull what do you exactly want to do
<Gorlist> Afternoon, just installed 8.10 on my laptop which is working great, but I wondered if their is a screen manager for when I plug it into my LCD tv?
<saml> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Gorlist> ignore that, hadn't noticed the Cat. Control Centre
<nnull> manish¬ i want to enable ubuntu on my tv, but i know it will cry if i try that with compiz enabled
<nomingzi> i m newbie, during the installation I need to specify a user account and this account does not have root permission, but when I run a CLI command start with sudo, this user account will be acted as root user, why is that so ?
<Pici> !sudo | nomingzi have a read
<ubottu> nomingzi have a read: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<nnull> so want to disable compiz while i dual head, and reenable when i turn dual off
<nnull> manish¬ ^^
<SOURdiesel> nnull: if you have the compiz-fusion icom installed, just right click and quit.
<manish> ya
<nnull> mk
<nnull> ta
<Joker_-_> nnull: you can disable and enable compiz as much as you want
<nnull> i get bad speeds from ubuntu repo :O
<Joker_-_> nnull:  default repositories works, but are slow, indeed
<SOURdiesel> nnull: or right click > select window manager > metacuty
<nnull> i see.
<Joker_-_> nnull: find one that works best for you and set it
<gasto> fuck you all, you give answers to any one but newbies, fuck you
<manish> i know this way sudo apt-get purge compiz.... it will remove the settings from your computer and then when you need to get it back just sudo apt-get install
<manish> Its only a few kb's when installed again
<manish> like some where around 120 kb or so
<manish> it worked for me on my reliance data card which gives no more than 5 kbps
<Joker_-_> gasto: hey! friend. what can I do for you ;)
<nnull> Joker_-_¬ are they all secured the same? asin are certain repo's weaker then others or all share common security?
<ompaul> gasto, your attitude will encourage people to ignore you more well done
<Joker_-_> nnull: I can't tell, I'm just the average user, like you.
<Joker_-_> nnull: never eard of security on repositories
<nnull> Joker_-_¬ if the repo's had no security ppl would just modify the content for everyone to download :x
<gasto> Joker_-_, I need to know if my network card is working
<SOURdiesel> gasto: i help with things i have encountered myself and fixed.
<Joker_-_> gasto: try ifconfig
<gasto> also to change my desktop resolution before I go blind
<ConstantineXVI> can I set X-Chat to use a different config depending on what wifi network i'm connected to?
<manish> Joker have you ever handled usplash sceens
<manish> i have a prob regarding that
<Joker_-_> gasto: desktiop resolution is in your xorg.conf
<ompaul> gasto, ifconfig -a tells you if you can see your card
<nnull> ConstantineXVI¬ try #xchat
<gasto> ompaul, thanks
<ompaul> !resolution | gasto
<ubottu> gasto: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<heogen> I can't do that
<Joker_-_> manish: a few times yeah, but it tends to badly react sometimes (you mean grub I guess)?
<ne2k__> gasto: how are you using irc if you don't have network access?
<heogen> delete /tmp/.X0-lock
<heogen> can can delete /tmp/.X0-lock
<heogen> ?
<gasto> ehm, another PC
<manish> ya grub and the screen that appears after grub and before login
<temppy> gasto: are you using 8.04 or 8.10?  32bit or 64bit?
<ConstantineXVI> better yet, can i set network manager to run scripts when i connect to certain networks?
<manish> u have downloaded this folder and now i dont know how to install it
<Joker_-_> manish: I'd be tempted to tell you to avoid the use of splash... it's cute, but sometimes causes problems.
<manish> it says just make install it and it will take care of the rest
<nnull> how do i get this compiz-button?
<manish> i did that but even lost my default screen
<heogen> error /tmp/.X0-lock
<temppy> !checkinstall > manish
<ubottu> manish, please see my private message
<heogen> how can delete it
<SOURdiesel> nnull: add/remove, search compiz
<heogen> ?
<nnull> ta
<ne2k__> gasto: have you notice how when people address you, they put your nick at the beginning of the line? perhaps you could be so courteous as to do the same.
<heogen> I need to remove the file /tmp/.X0-lock
<Joker_-_> heogen: sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock
<manish> nnull which button are you taking about .. the one for compix fusion
<manish> ??
<heogen> <Joker_-_> thank you
<NoiseEee> hi there... does this entry in my "messages" log mean that my box restarted?  if so, how can i find out why: Nov 30 06:47:02 devxm syslogd 1.5.0#2ubuntu6: restart.
<heogen> <Joker_-_> very good
<heogen> <Joker_-_> now i can thank to you
<Joker_-_> heogen: you did, and you are welcome :P
<nnull> manish¬ the one u can click to turn on/off compiz
<Pici> nnull: the package name is fusion-icon
<manish> never heard of that
<nnull> cheers
<gasto> Ubuntu 8.10 | Intel Celeron D 2.26 Ghz, 256 KB L2 Cache | 1GB RAM | Motherboard ECS 661 GX-M | Nvidia Geforce 6200 AGP .
<UnknownUser56> Installed ubuntu but windows bootloader can't detect it ( because of the ubuntu filesystem most probably ) ,how do I get it to work without grub because grub is corrupted after Itry booting to windows
<Shark_7-11> Hello all, is there a application to open a (M$) .MSG email file?
<Joker_-_> manish: it's  an icon that appears in the task manager that gives you access to compiz-fusion setup and all the related options...
<Joker_-_> manish: quite usefull, it's in the menu
<ConstantineXVI> Shark_7-11: IIRC, you can read them in text editor, but ignore the junk
<manish> UnknowUser: if you dont get answer in few mins then ask me again I did a few months ago
<raheem> UnknownUser56: it is not that easy. .you could try this http://linux.highsphere.net/howtos/dualboot.php
<Shark_7-11> ConstantineXVI: is there a way to extract the attachment from the .msg file?
<manish> Joker_-_  ya i know that .. I was telling null
<temppy> gasto: hhhmmm, I wonder if that cpu has sse extensions, or whatever they are called
<Joker_-_> Shark_7-11: I'd say you can probably open that with any text editor, what about opening it with your e-mail app?
<fudus9> I am having difficulties with a radeon 4850 and ubuntu 8.04. the loading screen with the loading bar shows up, but after thatis done, the screen goes blank and goes into power saving mode
<ConstantineXVI> Shark_7-11: not that I know of
<Joker_-_> manish: oh sry, misread lol
<manish> raheem want help with uslash .. have ne idea
<fudus9> i am only able to get into this by ctrl-alt F1
<fudus9> then using ircii to chat
<ConstantineXVI> Shark_7-11: try opening with archive manager, maybe?
<Shark_7-11> irssi ?
<Joker_-_> sory, I dont know anything about uslash (as would say ubottu)
<rww> Shark_7-11: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473810
<fudus9> yeah
<raheem> manish: to disable usplash ?
<babbonatale> ciao
<Shark_7-11> rww tx
<fudus9> what is the name of the ati prop driver?
<DB42> i just moved to 8.10 and now sometimes when i alt-tab to move between windows in X it's SLOW, why so ?
<rww> Shark_7-11: looks like there isn't a good solution, but try Thunderbird
<babbonatale> !list
<dennda> fglrx
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rww> fudus9: fglrx
<recon69> can anyone tell me how to check whats happening with https packets. dont seem to be able to log into most web sites. keep getting "connection interrupted"
<Cripps> Shark_7-11, there's ircii as well ... it's super-oldschool ... It's been superceded by the epic irc client.
<manish> na i want to install a mac style usplash so donwloaded one now dont know how to install it
<temppy> recon69: wireshark
<manish> it also contains make file but my best guess is that it does not worl
<manish> work
<raheem> manish, sorry. .never played around with those fancy things :(
<manish> ok  :(
<Shark_7-11> rww: Thanks will try Thunderbird...
<Joker_-_> manish: have you done ./configure
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, hey you are trying to install a usplash theme
<manish> i think no bodys interested in making their computer fancy atlease here
<ConstantineXVI> For some reason, I can't run a launcher I made for a program in my home dir.  Could anyone guess why?
<Joker_-_> manish: before compiling anything you gotta configure it first, usually
<recon69> temppy: was hoping for something a little more specify like ping.
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, point me to the link where you downloaded it from and I will take a look for you
<manish> Yes Paddy_EIRE
<fudus9> how can i get X to work ? :/
<manish> ok
<babbonatale> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<manish> just hold on i gotta find it
<NoiseEee> hi there... does this entry in my "messages" log mean that my box restarted?  if so, how can i find out why: Nov 30 06:47:02 devxm syslogd 1.5.0#2ubuntu6: restart.
<raheem> manish: if you really love mac style, then there are a couple of distros based on mac look & feel
<chiliblue_> every so often my mouse stopped working (untill I reboot) it is a usb one on a Nforce4 chipset..is this a case of dodgy usb chipset or is it fixable (thinking of just using a ps/2 mouse if I can't fix it)
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, no problem I will be a few mins anyway gotta geet a smoke :)
<fudus9> the monitor definately isn't receiving a signal because it is going into power saving mode
<Paddy_EIRE> *get
<fudus9> it only does that when the computer is off or it tells it to go active-off
<temppy> recon69: well, dig checks the dns.  Other than that, I don't know
<Shark_7-11> fudus9: Mine does it too when the resolution is too high
<manish> ya i have heard of elive you know any other coz that one asks money and i gotta none
<cfedde> NoiseEee: nah. It meas the syslog daemon rolled the loggs
<ConstantineXVI> fudus9: or it's getting a signal the monitor can't hande
<Shark_7-11> fudus9: try reducing your resolution
<ConstantineXVI> *handle\
<NoiseEee> cfedde: thanks
<ConstantineXVI> *handle
<manish> Paddy_EIRE, ya i have heard of elive you know any other coz that one asks money and i gotta none
<ConstantineXVI> can't type today
<raheem> manish: there plenty like this http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<profanephobia> Everytime I go to restart or shut down ubuntu drops to a terminal, how can i find out whats going wrong?
<ConstantineXVI> manish:
<Shark_7-11>  /var/Logs
<ConstantineXVI> manish: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23/
<manish> yes
<raheem> profanephobia: check the xorg logs in /var/logs
<BtbN> Is there any recent Xen-Installation-And-Setup guide for Xen 3.3? The one at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen seems to be a little old
<jamil_13579> In gnome all of my application minimize to the small workspace Icon and and do not show in Gnome panel Any help ?
<manish> till my apge opens up please tell me what is the command for getting the shutdown choices menu
<fudus9> where is the X log file?
<fudus9> can't use gui because x fails
<manish> ok Paddy_EIRE this is the link http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MacX+Usplash+Theme?content=73611
<Shark_7-11> fudus9: i think /etc/X11 somewhere
<nnull> i installed the fusion-button, how do i get it on the panel now pls guys?
<nnull> manish¬ ? anyone?
<manish> nnull just click on that and you will get it into your taskbar
<nnull> oh found it
<nnull> cheers
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, just a minute
<raheem> :)
<gasto> what is eth0, lo, and pan0?
<ConstantineXVI> gasto: network devices
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, are you using the linux branded one or the mac branded?
<manish> raheem i am already using one of the mac4lin themes
<gasto> I ran ifconfig -a
<fudus9> x won't work after the splash screen on ubuntu 8.10 after the loading screen finishes. it just goes into power saving mode. radeon 4850 on livecd
<manish> but dont get a
<manish> mac style meny
<profanephobia> raheem, i looked through but im honestly not sure what im looking for
<manish> what do you mean Paddy_EIRE
<ConstantineXVI> gasto: eth0 = wired ethernet, lo = loopback (internal), pan0 = bluetooth (IIRC)
<gasto> ConstantineXVI, How can I know I am receiving network signals? ping?
<ConstantineXVI> gasto: pretty much
<Paddy_EIRE> gasto, eth0 is most likely your ethernet card and lo is the loop back interface
<fudus9> rather hard to evalulate when i'm stuck with the text interface :(
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, whic usplash theme did you choose on that page>
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<Shark_7-11> fudus9: Have you tried to reduce you screen resolution ?
<manish> the first one
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<manish> it gives you two folders when you donwload it
<rww> fudus9: X11 log is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, ah ok this is easy just a sec
<fudus9> can't get into the gui at all, it goes into power saving mode immediately
<manish> and then i chose first one as there were instrctions
<quentusrex>  If I have a php based piece of software called FreePBX that controls the software Asterisk(which does not use apache for anything). FreePBX developers say to change the user that apache runs under from www-data and the group from www-data all to 'asterisk' so that apache has all of the right permissions. Is there another way to enable the right permissions without changing the user and group for apache???
<Shark_7-11> fudus9: make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then look in there
<ConstantineXVI> there aren't any cheap USB motion sensors, are there?
<rww> quentusrex: if you don't get an answer here, try #asterisk on this server
<fudus9> everything in xorg.conf is default xxx
<quentusrex> rww: I asked in 4 different channels, and all four said to ask in a different channel... :)
<rww> quentusrex: ah, I see :)
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, open a terminal and "cd" to the usplash-macx directory then run "sudo make install"
<manish> done that
<Paddy_EIRE> and ?
<manish> does not effect
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, you reboot?
<manish> it even made my default uspash screen vanish
<Paddy_EIRE> heh
<manish> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> ok sec
<rww> heh, usplash and mac... two of my least favorite things :P
<derogon> hi, i want to develop an opengl C++ application here on my intrepid box, what package do i need to make "ld -lGL" work? i already seem to have a /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 but it doesn't work
<zerpon> is there any way to browse and download packages from hardy-proposed? (packages.ubuntu.com doesn't allow searching against it)
<manish> now when i boot i get a command line interface untill i reach the login screen
<manish> and as for you rww it all depends on your choice
<manish> so Paddy_FIRE what do you suggest may be the reason
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344033
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, sounds like the .so
<fudus9> of course i cannot download the drivers from amd's webpage using a text browser :/
<manish> what .so ..?
<rww> manish: I know, was just expressing my choice. I recognize that huge amounts of init output and bare GNOME configs aren't for everyone :D
<quentusrex> rww, any idea what could fix it?
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, read that forum post
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, what is your resolution?
<manish> opening
<derogon> how can i develop opengl applications under ubuntu? what do i have to link to in order not to get "undefined reference to 'glXCreateContext'" and so on, please help me :/
<manish> 12**X800
<id10t> 'lo all
<rww> quentusrex: unfortunately, no. I'd recommend that you follow the FreePBX devs' advice and change apache's user, maybe?
<aneqrs> derogon: could it be the libgl1-mesa-dev package?
<id10t> anyone been able to use sabayon on 8.10?
<rww> quentusrex: I think the option for that is in apache's config file, though it's been years since i've set up apache, so i'm not sure
<[c0re]> how do i save file into /tmp with wget without going to /tmp ?
<derogon> aneqrs: do you mean mesas-common-dev?
<manish> ok when i typed the first command then i got a choice menu in which the usplash i installed was not present
<id10t> c0re - wget -O /path/to/file http://....
<manish> Paddy_EIRE
<aneqrs> derogon: yeah, that should probably work. Have you already installed it?
<PinballWizard> Can anyone explain why they decided to switch to pulse audio?  It's so clearly got major,show-stopping issues?
<derogon> aneqrs: i tried it but it didnt make "ld -lGL" work
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, run "sudo apt-get install libusplash-dev" and then run the "sudo make install" command again in that uspash mac directory
<NightVisio> hi
<NightVisio> "Internal data flow error."
<NightVisio> wtf?
<manish> ok wait
<rww> NightVisio: on totem?
<NightVisio> RhythmBox throws such error
<PinballWizard> I'm not saying it's rubbish, just that it isn't ready to be relied upon for a major distribution.
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, seems it wont install unless you have usplash lib
<rww> NightVisio: oh
<[c0re]> id10t,
<[c0re]> thanks
<derogon> aneqrs: "ld -lGL" gives "ld: cannot find -lGL"
<NightVisio> I was listening to radio when I got this message
<manish> the one you just mentioned right
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, yes
<derogon> aneqrs: or isnt it libgl.so which implements glXCreateContext and so on? does someone now?
<id10t> c0re  np. just remember to include a file name
<NightVisio> rww, what does it mean?
<juancabrito> Hi all. I have intalled VMware and now the guest can use the sound but not ubuntu, how can I regain control over  the sound card?
<manish> and do you know anything about getting a global menu ... i mean a single menu for all apps even for GTK based apps
<Paddy_EIRE> !permissions | NightVisio
<ubottu> NightVisio: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<[c0re]> thanks id10t
<NightVisio> File Permissions?
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, this can be a real pain to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<Paddy_EIRE> NightVisio, what are you actually asking exactly
<manish> Paddy_EIRE do you know how do i install GTK+ theme engine
<manish> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, which?
<manish> GTK+ theme engine
<Paddy_EIRE> umm.. yeah which
<Paddy_EIRE> heh
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, there are loads mate
<Rabbitbunny> demoing 8.10 on a dell vostro 1000, there's a little blue light that means the WiFi is turned on, it's not on and suprisingly the WiFi doesn't work, Hintrs?
<manish> for my current theme .. to make my system look like Mac.. It says that i need to install GTK+ theme engine ... dont know what that means
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, which theme
<NightVisio> Paddy_FIRE: I was listening to radio station for about an one hour when I got this message `Internal data flow error` thrown by RhythmBox
<NightVisio> and it stopped playing
<NightVisio> I get such error very often
<Paddy_EIRE> NightVisio, does it do the same with all other multimedia players that can play radio streams?
<NightVisio> don't know
<NightVisio> never tried, I'll take a try
<manish> Mac4lin
<manish> Paddy_EIRE
<fograven> what is the best thing on Ubuntu to handle .RAR files?
<Pici> !rar | fograven
<ubottu> fograven: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<fograven> I have something I want to open
<rww> NightVisio: Sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/153631 , which is marked as a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/97720
<Shark_7-11> fograven: you need to get the unrar util first
<manish> still not coming
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, patience :P
<manish> i installed the lib u gave .. but still its not happeniing
<fograven> is unrar the best?
<manish> Paddy_EIRE
<manish> k
<Shark_7-11> fograven: i asked that question earlier this week. Goto the shell and type rar or unrar   it will then tell you what to install
<fograven> is it in the repos?
<rww> !enter | manish
<ubottu> manish: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<heogen> <Joker_-_>  /home/heogen/programa/s3savage-1.0-15/install.sh
<Break_> hey people!"
<fograven> cool thanks shark
<heogen> <Joker_-_> I don't know how to install this package?
<heogen> <Joker_-_> may you help me?
<revolution> Any recomendations for a ggod router to use with ubuntu and window$ computers
<on5sl> hello, I've updated and now i'm getting a kernel panic!!!
<Pici> revolution: Anything, it doesn't matter.
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, if I recall correctly mac4lin has a how to install guide in the download
<manish> no that does not work perfectly
<manish> so installed it " I dont know how"
<heogen> <Joker_-_> are you there?
<recon69> anyone know why google keeps a port open on my computer even after i close all browsers ( the connectio is reported by firestarter) also , knocker segfaults when i try use it
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, seems that is a breakage in ibex with that theme
<manish> all the package links dont work
<Banane> gäëtän?
<manish> dont know what is ibex
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916410
<rww> !english | Banane
<ubottu> Banane: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Paddy_EIRE> !ibex | manish
<ubottu> manish: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, as you can see the forum is quite big
<Paddy_EIRE> thread rather*
<manish> dude til the page opens tell me what to do with the usplash problem
<heogen> someone can help me to install.sh
<heogen> program?
<heogen> it is for my S3 prosavage vga
<heogen> just only to install.sh
<heogen> file
<heogen> and that's set
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, I have already told you to run "sudo apt-get install libusplash-dev" and then run the "sudo make install" command again in that uspash mac directory
<manish> done with that
<Paddy_EIRE> have you reboot
<desevg> use synaptic
<Paddy_EIRE> desevg, ?
<Paddy_EIRE> desevg, I will stick with apt thanks :)
<heogen> how to install a file .sh?
<rww> heogen: chmod +x filename.sh, then ./filename.sh
<Paddy_EIRE> heogen, what rww said
<manish> but still whn i run sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so it does not give me option 3 of my usplash
<manish> not rebooted
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, hmm
<heogen> <Paddy_EIRE> install a file .sh
<Paddy_EIRE> heogen, look back a few line to what rww said
<Paddy_EIRE> *lines
<rww> heogen: here it comes again: chmod +x filename.sh, then ./filename.sh
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, I can not really help you further as to be honest I have avoided all mac like themes
<trym_work> Does anyone know of a lightweight utility with command line options to display simple html pages? preferably something thats included in ubuntu by default
<Rabbitbunny> trym_work: lynx
<manish> ok and about GTK+ theme engine .. ne idea with that
<Paddy_EIRE> !info links2 | trym_work
<ubottu> links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre37-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1931 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, unless I know what engine it wants I cant help
<zerpon> Anyone have any links handy for building the virtual box kernel module? Looks like the invisible wizards running the show have done it again... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose-modules/+bug/303199
<manish> ok i will tell exactly what it says
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, and there are loads of GTK+ theme engines
<heogen> Y<rww>  ou must have XFree86 installed.
<heogen>  
<heogen> <rww> this and error
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, so that is not very informative.. its like a mechanic saying to you "you need to go buy a metal thing for your car"
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, all I am asking is which metal thing :)
<trym_work> Rabbitbunny/paddy: sorry I was a bit unclear. I want command line options, but I dont want the util to be command line. It needs to display images etc
<Paddy_EIRE> trym_work, links2 displays graphics when used with -G
<Rabbitbunny> trym_work: links2
<manish> ok so this is what it says. May be this could help you analyse the prob. " This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ engine is not installed
<rww> !browser | trym_work
<ubottu> trym_work: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, sorry dude that aint enough info
<rww> trym_work: if you want GUI apps, look at Epiphany or Dillo (I assume you already ruled out Fx)
<rww> trym_work: but I hear links2 can display graphics anyway =/
<manish> so how do i get enough info for you ... ne thing you suggest
<trym_work> thanks :) I will check them out. links2 seems like an option - but Id like proper font support etc. I will check out the other alternatives like dillo
<Guest37277> how to get my ip adress on terminal???
<rww> Guest37277: ifconfig
<trym_work> firefox would be ok if If it had more command line options
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, try installing "sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras"
<Guest37277> it not show my ip adress..not same as ipadress.com
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, that may bring the correct engine down.. you may need to logout and in again one it is installed
<Paddy_EIRE> *once it
<Scix> I'm IT Consultant in a outsourcing firm in Norway, and we need to know what kind of support agreement do we need from Canonical to use Landscape for our customers. Anyone who can say something about that?
<manish> k thanks ...gotta run now will join you later ........
<Guest37277> it not show my ip adress..not same as ipadress.com
<Guest37277> how to get my ip adress on terminal???
<LjL> Guest37277: if you are behind a router, only the router can know your real internet address
<justizin> Scix: you don't need a support agreement, Landscape is $150/node/yr after the 60-day trial.
<jittopjose> anybody know how to use gtalk with galaxium?
<Pici> Scix: You'll need to contact Canonical directly for that, we do not represent them here.
<LjL> Guest37277: your computer will only know its own *internal* address, before the router
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, also you may want to install "startupmanager" to deal with your splash screen.. it also has many other handy uses
<recon69> ﻿Guest37277: ifconfig should tell you
<manish> whats the command line for that
<Guest37277> inet addr:127.0.0.1
<justizin> Scix: just read the website..
<jittopjose> any idea about galaxium gtalk configuration?
<Scix> ok, what lies behind node? server, client
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, "sudo apt-get install startupmanager"
<fograven> how do you get archive manager to open .RAR files?
<LjL> Guest37277: that's the loopback address, look at the other address in "eth0" or "wlan0" or "ra0"
<Scix> justizin: ok, tanks for now :)
<recon69> ﻿Guest37277: no, that you loop back address
<LjL> !rar > fograven    (fograven, see the private message from ubottu)
<Paddy_EIRE> !rar  forg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar  forg
<rww> !rar | fograven: read this
<ubottu> fograven: read this: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Guest37277> 192.168.1.3
<manish> gnome-themes-extras is already the newest version
<jittopjose> ﻿any idea about galaxium gtalk configuration?
<Paddy_EIRE> !cake > LjL
<Guest37277> that my local ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<Fenrirsclaw> irc://irc.seilen.de
<Guest37277> need remote ip
<rww> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<LjL> Guest37277: *only your router can know it*
<LjL> Paddy_EIRE, you aren't on -ot...
<LjL> rww: neither are you
<Rainarrow> How do I switch my console fonts to terminus? it doesn't showup in dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Guest37277> can it by using software??
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL, hehe.. sorry.. you know what effect you have on me
<LjL> Guest37277: no. you need to go to your router's web page (probably 192.168.1.1) and see.
<naitsirk> kmess save the conversation?
<manish> Paddy_EIRE gnome extra themes are already the newest version
<heogen> how can recover a file?
<Guest37277> linux is difficult than windows..windows just need to ipconfig /all
<rww> !recover | heogen
<ubottu> heogen: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, hmm ok
<LjL> Guest37277: i really don't know how Windows could ever know your external IP
<manish> and one last thing how do i run a .sh file
<recon69> ﻿Guest37277: ifconfig = ipconfig
<Guest37277> i know
<LjL> Guest37277: if you're behind a router, you're behind a router
<Paddy_EIRE> manish, look here http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<rww> manish: chmod +x filename.sh, ./filename.sh
<Rainarrow> How do I switch my console fonts to terminus? it doesn't showup in dpkg-reconfigure console-setup. I have all the package with terminus in their name installed
<heogen> <rww> yeah
<manish> got it
<manish> thanks
<Guest37277> need to go to web pages to find my ip adress?
<rww> Guest37277: odd, last time I did ipconfig /all in Windows, it didn't show me my external IP address either
<heogen> <rww> I delete a file do you remember I now I can to open the notepad
<heogen> and nothing
<Rainarrow> By no way could ipconfig show your external IP, Guest37277
<rww> heogen: sentence your no sense makes
<recon69> ﻿Guest37277: what you trying to do anyway ?
<aar> Hi, I'm trying to do a word search on several PDF files simultaneously (using Kubuntu 8.04). Utilities such as kfilereplace don't seem to work. Is there something out there for PDF file word searches?
<Guest37277> no..i can see it when i type ipconfig /all in windows..
<Rainarrow> Guest37277, it only tells your local IP, which, if you are just on the public internet, will also be your external ip
<Guest37277> i can see 2 ip.
<Guest37277> local and remote ip..trust me
<Rainarrow> Guest37277, that means you have more than one interfaces
<Rainarrow> Guest37277, are you using some sort of PPPoE connection?
<heogen> <rww>  /tmp/.X0-lock
<Guest37277> owh..that good idea..
<heogen> <rww> i delete this file
<rww> heogen: okay
<Rainarrow> Guest37277, in which case there'd be 2 ips, one is of your network interface, another is the ip you get from the PPPoE connection, i.e. your external ip
<LjL> Guest37277: the "remote IP" is simply the IP of your router, and that's (probably) 192.168.1.1. what you asked for is the *external* IP
<heogen> <rww> and now I can't to open text editor
<Guest37277> i need to find my remote ip.
<JFM> hello, I've been chatting on xubuntu and no-one seems to know a solution to this problem - I have a deb package that insists on installing even though it is not required by anything - it fails to install and if I remove the rep it came from apt completely crashes
<Guest37277> no visit website..
<JFM> i've tried clearing the cache, force removing the package, etc
<heogen> <rww> and any executable i can't open
<Rainarrow> Guest37277, basically it's this way: if you *already* have an external ip(you are directly connected to the Internet), you could just look it up
<JFM> this is the response: http://pastebin.com/dfe08104
<rww> heogen: that's makes sense, since you need a working X11 lock file to start X11 programs. Restart your Xserver.
<Guest37277> owh..
<Rainarrow> Guest37277, if you don't have one then you have to query your Gateway to get it, whatever the gateway is
<rww> heogen: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace or Ctrl-Shift-Backspace to do that, I forgot which
<Hellsoftrenovati> spanish?
<rww> !es | Hellsoftrenovati
<ubottu> Hellsoftrenovati: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JFM> rww,  it's cat-alt-bs
<Rainarrow> Guest37277, and I don't quite get the "remote ip" you are mentioning
<rww> JFM: thanks
<Hellsoftrenovati> thanks
<Hellsoftrenovati> xD
<Rainarrow> Guest37277, it might be better if you just tell us what you are trying to accomplish.
<heogen> <rww> it is not work
<rww> Odd, my ipconfig /all output looks a heck of a lot like http://www.skyrunner.net/Example%20of%20ipconfig.htm , which fails to have any external IP addresses in it. Maybe Guest37277 has the super secret version
<krish> if i update my ubuntu desktop from 8.04 to 8.10, will it affect my data stored in the hard disk?
<Maveas> How do I deactivate my laptop mousepad?
<rww> heogen: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't restart your xserver?
<rww> krish: theoretically, no, but you should back it up anyway
<LjL> Guest37277: http://www.go2linux.org/what-is-my-public-ip-address-with-linux
<Maveas> laptop's mousepad (that is what it is called, right?
<Venov> how to configure @linuxmail, in pidgin
<Rainarrow> Why the Terminus font doesn't show up during dpkg-reconfigure console-setup? I want to set my console to use Terminus.
<Guest37277> 60.21.20.46=my ip on http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<Rainarrow> Maveas, we usually call it a Touchpad
<Guest37277> y not same with "ifconfig"???
<rww> Guest37277: because ifconfig (and ipconfig /all) only show your internal IP address, whereas WIMP shows your external IP address
<Rainarrow> Guest37277, if you are not directly connected to the internet, your IP address won't be seen by others
<Rainarrow> Guest37277, and you appears to be using a different ip address to them, i.e. the "externel" ip address
<Guest37277> i connect directly without firewall or proxy
<windmill> Any one know what this means?  ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<kieranh2> how do I Enable Visual effects because I have tried yet it said visual effects could not be enabled
<JFM> anyone have any idea about my question?
<Rainarrow> Guest37277, *sometimes* websites like whatsmyip could be not accurate
<j0nr> how can i share files with a windows mobile device wirelessly?
<j0nr> samba share?
<Rainarrow> Why the Terminus font doesn't show up during dpkg-reconfigure console-setup? I want to set my console to use Terminus.
<cfedde> Guest37277: I suspect your router/cable model is doing NAT.
<rww> kieranh2: what type of graphics card do you have?
<kieranh2> niviada
<Rainarrow> cfedde, yes, and maybe his ISP is doing transparent proxy for him
<rww> !nvidia | kieranh2: You probably need to enable the nvidia restricted drivers
<ubottu> kieranh2: You probably need to enable the nvidia restricted drivers: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kieranh2> thanks
<Rainarrow> Why doesn't the Terminus font show up during dpkg-reconfigure console-setup?
<rww> Rainarrow: did you install console-terminus package?
<Rainarrow> rww, of course I did
<Guest37277> netscan not work on ubuntu???
<Rainarrow> rww, however in dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, only VGA and Fixed show up
<j0nr> how can i share files with a windows mobile device wirelessly?
<Rainarrow> j0nr, you could use bluetooth if your device supports it
<Guest37277> what is ip scanner best on ubuntu???if windows=netscan,,linux=????
<Rainarrow> Guest37277, what do you mean by ip scanner? if you want a port scanner use nmap
<j0nr> Rainarrow: would need a bluetooth adaptor for the ubuntu machine... what about a samba share?
<Guest37277> need to find live host with aopen port show up already
<Rainarrow> rww, any idea what might be wrong? I also tried reinstalling console-setup, console-terminus package with no effect
<Pici> Guest37277: nmap
<Guest37277> what command???
<rww> Rainarrow: Have you tried reading /usr/share/doc/console-terminus/README.gz ? The instructions in there look like they should work
<E-XtraCt> I mounted my 2nd HD partition and now when I trying to enter to /mnt/Secondary it's look empty, BTW I replaced my video card. how can I fix it ?
<bn43> hi everyone - is there a way to go directly to an app instead of alt-tab till u get to it?
<Rainarrow> j0nr, I'm not quite familiar with CE device, but if they support Windows share then you could use samba
<rww> Rainarrow: specifically, the console-setup instructions are "setfont -m iso15.acm Lat15-Terminus16.psf" or "consolechars -m iso15.acm -f Lat15-Terminus16.psf"
<rww> Rainarrow: sorry, that path should end in README.Debian.gz, not README.gz
<rww> Rainarrow: I copied it into Pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu.com/78835/ if that's easier for you
<Rainarrow> rww, np I'm reading already
<BtbN> I installed ubuntu-xen-server, to get xen working. But there is no xen-compatibel kernel-image installed and xen.gz is not added to menu.lst. Did is miss something? There is no xen-kernel in the 8.10 repo
<Maveas> Rainarrow: Ok, how can I disable my touchpad? :)
<E-XtraCt> I mounted partition on my 2nd HD 1 month ago and now when I trying to enter to this partition it's empty, BTW I replaced my video card maybe it caused the problem if it's not, how can I fix it ?
<bn43>  hi everyone - is there a way to go directly to an app instead of alt-tab till u get to it?
<kieranh2> how do I get avant window navigator to work as my screen flashes but nothing else happpens
<BullTerrier15> bye
<Guest37277> kismet not work with mine..how to fix??
<Rainarrow> rww, thank you for being so considerate
<BullTerrier15> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MIzuiko> HI
<MIzuiko> how to make unmount of my cdrom0?
<rww> Rainarrow: no problem. Did those instructions get it working? 'cause I'm thinking of doing it myself...
<kieranh2> how do I get avant window navigator to work as my screen flashes but nothing else happpens
<rww> !nvidia | kieranh2: You probably need to enable the nvidia restricted drivers for that, too
<ubottu> kieranh2: You probably need to enable the nvidia restricted drivers for that, too: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MIzuiko> unmount anyone help me?
<Rainarrow> rww, not yet...I tried to switch to a virtual console(vc2) and tried the setfont command
<kieranh2> ok thanks again
<chiliblue> umount
<Rainarrow> rww, which hanged the bash instance with 100% cpu...
<MIzuiko> chiliblue
<MIzuiko> but what is the sintax?
<LjL> MIzuiko: sudo umount /dev/cdrom0
<rww> MIzuiko: eject
<Rainarrow> Maveas, I think you just need to comment out the section for Touchpad in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest37277> kismet not work on my ubuntu..how to fix??
<rww> Rainarrow: eek
<Rainarrow> Maveas, remember to backup the file before you do anything to it
<coeus82> hello, I was wondering if someone can help me with my audio issues. So far everything seems to work fine with pulseaudio accept for my headset. For some reason the sound going into the mic is also coming out of the ear phones...
<LjL> MIzuiko: or rather, sudo umount /media/cdrom0. "eject" should normally also work
<MIzuiko> but with this sintax when I restar my pc, back the cdrom0
<Guest37277> kismet not work on my ubuntu..how to fix??
<chiliblue> MIzuiko: it would depend on what you are trying to umount
<LjL> MIzuiko: eh?
<Guest37277> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78837/
<Guest37277> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78837/
<Guest37277> kismet not work on my ubuntu..how to fix??
<FloodBot3> Guest37277: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> !repeat | Guest37277
<ubottu> Guest37277: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> !repeat | Guest37277
<budz0r> good morning all
<rww> Guest37277: the pastebin link you sent isn't an erorr
<rww> error **
<E-XtraCt> I mounted partition on my 2nd HD 1 month ago and now when I trying to enter to this partition it's empty, BTW I replaced my video card maybe it caused the problem if it's not, how can I fix it ?
<Guest37277> then?
<Guest37277> how to get kismet working?
<bn43>  hi everyone - is there a way to go directly to an app instead of alt-tab till u get to it?
<Rainarrow> rww, eek, it was very easy to do on Archlinux..
<rww> Rainarrow: yeah, I know >.<
<Pici> Guest37277: You need to modify the conf file in /etc/kismet
<Guest37277> command please
<LjL> bn43: ... click on its name in the taskbar?
<phpwutz> try "scale windows" if you have compiz @bn43
<Guest37277> link me to the compleate tutorial..
<rww> Rainarrow: Did you try the consolechars line instead of the setfont one?
<rockenrola> quick question: where does the weather applet gets its information from?
<LjL> Guest37277: do you want us to spoonfeed your dinner too? please calm down, and be patient
<bn43> I was looking more at a keyboard shortcut
<phpwutz> do you have compiz enabled?
<bn43> yes
<Guest37277> sorry2...i am new in with this..sory2
<Paddy_EIRE> Guest37277, we help you help yourself here.. nothing more
<bn43> but the other methods still involve some scrolling right?
<phpwutz> look through the settings - i think there is an option to bring certain apps to the front by defining a keybord-shortcut
<Paddy_EIRE> bn43, use the window title filter
<Paddy_EIRE> bn43, go to #compiz-fusion
<kieranh2> how do I change the resolution
<Guest37277> can i get my answer now??
<Rainarrow> rww, that need me to install another package
<budz0r> kieranh2, in gnome?
<kieranh2> yes
<U-dontu> Hey. How do I completely remove everything on my HD? I have Ubuntu 8.10 on a Eee pc.
<rww> kieranh2: did you check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto yet? Because this is the third question you've asked whose answer is "You need to get the Nvidia binary drivers"
<Rainarrow> rww, I also tried to edit the file /etc/default/console-setup
<budz0r> kieranh2, go to the preferences menu, down at teh bottom you will see the link
<budz0r> *button
<kieranh2> i ve got them
<Rainarrow> rww, writing FONTFACE="Terminus" in it, as the comments in it said
<Rainarrow> rww, which has no effect, too
<BtbN> Nobody here who could tell me how i get a xen-kernel installed on Ubuntu(Server Edition) 8.10? There is no xen-image-* Package. I installes ubuntu-xen-server, but there is not Xen-Grub-Entry and no Xen-Kernel.
<rww> Rainarrow: did you restart after doing it?
<Rainarrow> rww, of course
<bn43> ok but I don't see how that would work? not key bindings?
<Rainarrow> rww, I'll try again to see if there's effect
<Rainarrow> rww, coming back after restart :P
<blip-> hi, the opera repos have an Opera package as well as an Opera Static package... which one i may better off installing ?  The static for max compatibility and stability right ? or will the non-static perform better
<kieranh2> so how do I change the resolution and I have got the restricted driver
<E-XtraCt> what is the problem here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78843/ ?
<bn43> Pa
<bn43> Paddy_EIRE: what do I do from there?
<Rainarrow> rww, still not ok..
<ql> how do you fix a laptop screen that dims after it resumes from screen sleep (all black)
<iiiiiiiiii> test
<Paddy_EIRE> bn43, huh?
<knoppix> test
<bn43> u mentioned go to compiz-fusion
<recon69> anyone know why firestarter would show a continuous active connection to a google server even with all web browsers closed?
<bn43> but I don't see how I can go to a specific open app via a keybinding
<Paddy_EIRE> bn43, yes.. ask your questions there.. as they are more related to compiz than ubuntu support
<rww> Rainarrow: sorry, i had to step away for a minute
<coeus82> can someone helpe me with my sound problem? I'm using pulseaudio and the sound going into my mic is also coming out of the headphones from my headset
<AtWork30> hello folks
<bn43> ah ok
<bn43> thanks
<Rainarrow> rww, no problem..
<AtWork30> i have a problem with the wireless in my laptop running hardy
<peterrus> dutch.boonhead.nl 6697 ssl
<Paddy_EIRE> atarinox,
<Paddy_EIRE> err
<coeus82> for some reason the input device is a capture / playback ... rather than just mic capture
<Paddy_EIRE> AtWork30, problem with wireless? can you be more specific.. the metal thing on my car is broken
<AtWork30> im at work, not easy to type and talk to my boss at the same time
<AtWork30> anyway
<rww> Rainarrow: how about this. I'ma set console-setup to FONTFACE="Terminus" and restart, and see if it works for me.
<AtWork30> eth1 dissapeared after the battery died
<rww> Rainarrow: so we know whether it's a problem with your setup, or with the instructions
<Paddy_EIRE> AtWork30, So are you on the hardy laptop now
<AtWork30> nope
<Paddy_EIRE> AtWork30, so what is the point of coming here
<Paddy_EIRE> AtWork30, this aint a chat room
 * rww restarts
<BtbN> Nobody here who is at least a little bit familiar with Xen? I can't find a Kernel-Image with a xen-kernel for 8.10. there is no xen-image-*
<AtWork30> what is the point of reading your messages, more likely
<Rainarrow> rww, you should first confirm that whether your dpkg-reconfigure console-setup shows terminus as an option first
<Paddy_EIRE> AtWork30, would be better if you where "AtHome30" and using the device in question :)
<AtWork30> listen, i want information and discuss a technical problem
<E-XtraCt> how can I repair my Ubuntu ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !volunteers | AtWork30
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteers
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | AtWork30
<ubottu> AtWork30: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AtWork30> i understand that, i also understand that the "no using the laptop at the moment no info" attitude is not usefull at all
<Paddy_EIRE> AtWork30, it would be a waste of both of our time.. you  would be better of having access to the laptop otherwise this is all rather pointless
<Maveas> Hmm, for some reason my firefox browser closes sometimes without and error, and I don't even notice it
<AtWork30> i dont think so, it could be a bug of the new kernel
<ne2k__> Maveas: did you press that little "X" in the top right hand corner?
<Maveas> Of course not
<Rainarrow> ne2k__, Maveas lol
<Rainarrow> Maveas, run firefox in a terminal
<Rainarrow> Maveas, so if it was a crash, it could display debugging info in terminal
<ne2k__> Maveas: cos I've heard that doing that can make it exit
<akahige2> can any gurus on X out there tell me if a bad Xconfig could cripple performance...?
<Rainarrow> akahige2, of course, since it affects the display driver that will used by X
<Maveas> ne2k__: stop being a smartass? xD
<akahige2> Rainarrow: my problem is that after upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid, Xorg uses a huge amount of cpu and grinds my desktop to a halt (and eventually crashes everything). I didn't have this problem before, and I need to get it fixed
<rww> Rainarrow: okay, me either. So editing /etc/default/console-setup is a no-go
<U-dontu> Hey. How do I completely remove everything on my HD? I have Ubuntu 8.10 on a Eee pc.
<Rainarrow> rww, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, and see if terminus shows up as an option there
<Rainarrow> akahige2, you should try to isolate the locate the problem first..
<Guest20537> hi
<UnknownUser579> Trying to install lilo ,but before anything ,fdisk -l reports cannot open /dev/sda&sdb ,no volume is mounted
<Guest20537> does anybody know how to install the latest kernel in ubuntu? (I don't want to download it from the kernel.org, because there are only problem with that)
<Guest20537> ?
<Guest20537> and I want to use 2.6.27 kernel at least
<akahige2> Rainarrow: what do you suggest?  from my observation, the problem is doing anything on an idle desktop... dragging this chat window around in circles pushes Xorg's cpu use over 50%... which obviously isn't right
<Pici> Guest20537: 8.10 uses a kernel based off of 2.6.27
<Guest20537> Pici, I don't have 8.10 I want to update manually?
<Pici> !upgrade | Guest20537
<ubottu> Guest20537: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<U-dontu> Hey. How do I completely remove everything on my HD? I have Ubuntu 8.10 on a Eee pc.
<nikki93> Basically, you send it some characters as stdin and it simulates the keyboard pressing them./
<Pici> U-dontu: You want to remove Ubuntu?
<U-dontu> pici: I want to remove it, along with everything else on the Eee and reinstall :)
<Rainarrow> is there a way to choose the initial position of gnome-terminal as it launches?
<Pici> U-dontu: You don't usually uninstall operating systems.  A new OS install should offer to format the partitions for you.
<henriker> I cannot boot from external media(except floppy)-is it possible to boot the ubuntu install from hd?
<U-dontu> pici: I had 8.04, and updated. Now I have to choose 8.10 to boot.. its two OS both 8.10 and 8.04
<Rainarrow> henriker, yes it is, if you have a Floppy, you could install GRUB on a diskette
<Rainarrow> U-dontu, I think it might just be two kernels..
<U-dontu> does 8.10 offer to format partions during installing?
<matias> shit i hate this mother fucking ubuntu
<Rainarrow> U-dontu, of course//You performed another install using the 8.10 CD?
<Rainarrow> matias, calm down. what's been bothering you so much?
<Pici> !language | matias
<ubottu> matias: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<snowrichard> language
<henriker> Rainarrow: I am not trying to access an existing os--I want to do an install by booting from hd
<akahige2> Rainarrow: anything suggestions on how to troubleshoot my Xorg issue?
<U-dontu> pici: If so I miss't it. I use'd a USB to get 8.10 in.
<sweetjesus> hi, does anyone know where the "overscan" settings for ati catalyst is located? cant find it in the control center
<U-dontu> pici: What if I reinstall'd 8.10, and choose to format, will that solve the problem?
<Pici> U-dontu: How did you upgrade to 8.10?
<Rainarrow> henriker, you put the linux kernel somethere on your HDD, then install a WINGRUB/GRUB for DOS
<Rainarrow> henriker, you could also install GRUB on a diskette
<U-dontu> .iso, netboot on USB and selected the Eee to boot from USB. Got it install'd
<matias> my display driver
<matias> its from hell
<matias> i have older nvidia card
<matias> and nothing works as it should be
<Rainarrow> henriker, however you'll need the alternative CD for that
<Pici> U-dontu: Well, that sounds like another install, not an upgrade.
<Rainarrow> akahige2, ok I don't have many ideas, you may want to check whether you are getting the right display driver? try glxinfo|grep render
<mker> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on an HP Pavillion ZD7150ea and enabled the proprietary nvidia driver but when I move the mouse pointer over the close button for example the orange bar on top of windows turns completely gray, anyone know how to fix it?
<Pici> U-dontu: Since you don't have many choices for devices to boot from, the easiest thing to do would probably be to reinstall 8.10.
<henriker> Rainarrow: I have done what you suggested. I put the kernel on the drive and booted from grub. The installation dialog came up successfully, but then asks for the installation media. I am not sure how, without external media, to continue.
<U-dontu> pici: Yep. If I just updated 8.04 too 8.10 then there where some upgrades that would'nt install (or something like that)
<Rainarrow> henriker, you put the ISO of the alternative CD together with the kernel
<snima> hi / i need a video clip from Compiz Fusion for  my presentation in university .can you help me ?
<nick108> this touchpad is driving me crazy
<Rainarrow> henriker, and you should just boot into the installation automatically
<akahige2> Rainarrow: command says "direct rendering: yes" and correctly identifies my nvidia card (which is the same as in the  nvidia x server settings app
<U-dontu> pici: Ill try that. Thanks for the help. Ill surly ask you more questions later, tho hopefully it will be smooth sailing.
<nick108> my cursor keeps jumping to the current mouse position when I'm typing text
<Pici> U-dontu: sounds good
<nick108> I tried to disable the touchpad as suggested here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Rainarrow> akahige2, can you describe your problem more specifically? After you starting X, does it consume CPU w/o you doing anything?
<Rainarrow> akahige2, and you could run top to see what's actually eating your cpu
<nick108> this really sucks!
<Rainarrow> Could anyone help me with setting up virtual console fonts?
<edi_99> Hi guys. I don't know what to do anymore. I cannot figure out how to get sound out of my laptop (HP 6830s). Headphones work but speakers don't. I have tried almost everything... What should I do?
<henriker> Rainarrow:I put the iso with the kernel, but the installer(alternate) asks for the cdrom device(e.g /dev/*)--How do I tell ubuntu to use an iso.Do I just put in the filepath when it asks for the cdrom device?
<jin> I am getting white vertical lines on my AWN dock. I tried to install all dependencies and I still get them. it seems they appear randomly..
<Rainarrow> henriker, I'm not sure where does the alternate installer ask for cdrom device
<Rainarrow> henriker, are you sure you've booted into the installer already?(The blue-ish interface"
<UnknownUser579> Trying to install lilo ,but before anything ,fdisk -l reports cannot open /dev/sda&sdb ,no volume is mounted
<akahige2> Rainarrow: I'm getting all my figures from top.  specifically, on an idle desktop, i.e. nothing video intensive going on, Xorg runs around 2-5% cpu usage. but if anything is happening that requires writing to the desktop, Xorg use shoots through the roof >60%.  this can be conky running, or dragging a window around in circles
<CBrookins> jin, take a look at the bzr branch of awn
<UnknownUser579> Hmm .. who suggested to help me which had had a similar experience ..
<Rainarrow> akahige2, what desktop environment are you running, KDE or GNOME?
<henriker> blueish interface with grey dialogs--it asks me to configure the keyboard  and choose a language--then it does a hardware check and looks for a cdrom
<ConstantineXVI> I've got a launcher for a app in my homedir that refuses to run for some reason.  Why?
<akahige2> Rainarrow: Gnome. on Intrepid upgraded from Hardy (where I didn't have this problem)
<UnknownUser579> Oh yeah .Manish ,pm ?
<nick108> how do I find out if I'm really using a synaptics touchpad?
<CBrookins> Will the applications command run from the terminal?
<Rainarrow> henriker, yes it's the installer, however I don't remember it'll ask you for cdrom, could that step be skipped ?
<Rainarrow> akahige2, I'd recommend you to boot with the Intrepid LiveCD, and see if the problem still persists
<Belse> can anyone help me get suspend/hibernate working?
<CBrookins> ConstantineXVI, will the commmand in the launcher run from the terminal with no problem?
<questnn> ikonia: Hello. Did you find something out? Can you give me some pointers?
<henriker> yes-and it allows me to go to a different step of installation, but none of the steps actually continue the installation. I guess that does not make much sense. Anyway I have to go. thanks for all your time Rainarrow!!
<raptortroll> what quality means 320Kbit for OGG in this line: "audio/x-raw-float,rate=44100,channels=2 ! vorbisenc name=enc quality=0.5 ! oggmux"
<raptortroll>  I want OGG quality for 320KBit, I use gnome-audio-profiles-properties
<mker> How can I see which graphic card my laptop has? All I know is it's Nvidia.
<raptortroll> what must I edit?
<akahige2> Rainarrow: I can try that.  If it doesn't exist, what would that point to as being the problem?
<Rainarrow> akahige2, then it means it's not the compatibility issue between Intrepid and your hardware/drivers
<Rainarrow> akahige2, however it's not easy to tell where the problem lies :(
<akahige2> Rainarrow: meaning it could be a bug in Xorg itself and not the selection of driver?
<raptortroll> no Idea?
<Rainarrow> akahige2, nope, if your system is ok with the LiveCD, then we could eliminate the possibility of bugs, driver and compatibility issues
<Rainarrow> akahige2, i.e. it must be the problem of some configuration or package of yours
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<Rainarrow> akahige2, in the worst scenario, the problem could always be fixed by a reinstallation, although it's not recommended
<akahige2> Rainarrow: I'm going to try booting into the Live CD... okay if I ping you back when I get there...?
<Mohammad[B]> i need a panel like cpanel for web hosting but free and opensource, do you know any softwares for this work ?
<Rainarrow> akahige2, of course if I'm still here :p
<akahige2> Rainarrow: thanks!
<UnknownUser579> How would one boot to ubuntu without the use of grub as it gets corrupted every time I try to load Windows ,and quite frankly I don't want to use it ,suggestions ?
<spiderman> hi, does any body used the KVM virutalization in Ubuntu? Does is supports intel dual core X86 based processors?
<Rainarrow> UnknownUser579, you need a boot loader to boot into any distro of Linux. If you don't like GRUB, there's still LILO
<Rainarrow> UnknownUser579, but GRUB shouldn't have problems in the first place
<Rainarrow> could anyone help me with setting up the font for virtual consoles?
<grenade> hey everyone
<UnknownUser579> Rainarrow:It always hangs at stage 2 while loading windows and after some time ( 30 minutes or so ) I reboot the machine and it gets corrupted ,trying lilo,but fdisk -l says "unable to open /dev/hda/ ,/dev/sdb" ,so I don't have an option but the Windows bootloader
<Rainarrow> UnknownUser579, with some arrangement you COULD use NTLRD to boot Linux..
<UnknownUser579> Rainarrow:Mind sharing some links ?
<Rainarrow> UnknownUser579, you sure you did prefix the fdisk command with sudo?
<olskolirc> anybody hear anything about gnome3?
<UnknownUser579> Rainarrow:oh my ,how embarassing
<UnknownUser579> been addicted to slackware :}
<olskolirc> how do you install a package with slack from the command ine UnknownUser579
<Rainarrow> UnknownUser579, lol, yeah..you need to get used to sudo in debian-based distros :)
<UnknownUser579> Rainarrow,many thanks
<olskolirc> command line UnknownUser579
<Rainarrow> olskolirc, you build them using make..then make install
<did> hai
<jason_> music
<olskolirc> not dpkg or urpmi Rainarrow ?
<Pupeno> How do I change the domain of my ubuntu desktop?
<Rainarrow> olskolirc, AFAIK slackware doesn't have a repo system like that of Debian or Fedora
<Pupeno> and the search domain name.
<Rainarrow> olskolirc, yes, there's no .deb or .rpm
<olskolirc> ohhh
<olskolirc> you guys ever hear of LinuxMCE which is also in the deb family?
<Rainarrow> olskolirc, Slackware is a KISS system, where it tries to Keep It Simple Stupid
<Rainarrow> olskolirc, that's new to me lol
<macjason0607> anyone using openbox ?
<Rainarrow> UnknownUser579, basically you install LILO on the boot sector of a partition, then use dd to dump the bootsector into a file, then use NTLDR to load that file
<iiiiiiiiii> no sorry my boxed is closed ;P
<olskolirc> LinuxMCE Rainarrow http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2176025602905109829
<iiiiiiiiii> hardy har
<rww> Rainarrow: You still around? I lost internet access for a while :(
<olskolirc> its the future of ubuntu
<olskolirc> available now
<docbob> I cannot seem to recieve files with xchat, anyone have the same problem??
<Rainarrow> rww, yeah, I'm just about to do another reboot..
<Rainarrow> rww, brb
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> does anybody know why acerhk isn't recognized by m-a ?
<sirderigo> hi, someone know where i need to put a script, what i need to be in the home of the installation?
<akm1> Hi, im no table to copy/paste between my ubduntu and virtualbox windows system ...what shall i do...
<sirderigo> i am talking about a live cd
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to certain files form my pendrive...it says permission denied
<rww> Rainarrow: any luck?
<Rainarrow> rww, nope..
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to certain files form my pendrive...it says permission denied
<Rainarrow> rww, this is very fraustrating, only took me 30sec to figure how to do the samething on Archlinux
<rww> Rainarrow: yeah, I'm really not sure what's going on either, and yes, it's frustrating
<rww> Rainarrow: probably because 90% of ubuntu users don't use console, so they don't test it enough >.>
<Rainarrow> rww, yeah..
<Pupeno> How do I change the domain of my ubuntu desktop?
<Rainarrow> rww, so when you do dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, you only get VGA and Fixed fonts, too?
<rww> Rainarrow: yeah. I'm trying to figure out how to add Terminus to that list now
<Rainarrow> rww, yeah, and on the on-screen instructions it said you could choose Terminus
<rww> oh, hey. Try changing the setting on the "Set of characters that should be supported by the console font" page
<rww> Rainarrow: (forgot to prepend your name; see my last)
<rww> Rainarrow: I set it to "Latin1 and Latin5" and I see Terminus in the next screen now
<Rainarrow> rww, really?lemesee
<rww> Rainarrow: looks like console-terminus doesn't include a font for whatever the "normal" setting there is, hence it now showing up
<rww> Rainarrow: that'd also explain why editing console-setup's /etc/ file wasn't working...
<Rainarrow> rww, yeah...now let me test this out
<rampageoberon> Hi, how can i configure wvdial to force 3g mode for my usb Huawei E220 modem?
<LeChacal> hello, i am having issues with a program and x11, i was wondering where the log file is for x11
<tanuzzo> qualcuno usa left 4 dead crackato?
<jedimindtrick> say i have a couple of sound cards in this box, how do i get certain applications to play on specific sound cards? i dont want all "Media" to play on the same card, i want Rythmbox on one sound card, the movie player on the other card ... how would i do that ?
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins: Hey it's me again
<PMantis> Hello. I have a couple different servers where APT complains that it's out of disk space, but df -h shows only 71% used on /, 16% on /var. That's 475MB free on /. Why is APT confused?
<Rainarrow> rww, tested, it worked
<rww> Rainarrow: Woot! I looked around some more. If you do "ls /usr/share/consolefonts/*Terminus14*", the first couple of letters of each file in the output seem like they match up with the languages you can use. I was trying to use Uni1 (first Combined option), and there's no Uni1-Terminus14.psf.gz, hence it now showing up. There /is/ a Uni2, hence the second Combined working, etc.
<rww> Rainarrow: glad to hear it works :D
<Pici> PMantis: How much space do you  have free on /var ?
<PMantis> Pici: 6.4GB
<Pici> PMantis: hm.
<Rainarrow> rww, yeah, and glad to figure out why lol
<PMantis> Pici: Those are the only partitions.
<SpaceCow567> Anyone: I want help on setting up a virtual machine on VirtualBox: Do you need an install CD for the OS that your setting up a virtual machine for
<rampageoberon> PMantis: the cache for apt is at /var/cache/apt. Try run, "sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude autoclean" to clear cache
<rww> SpaceCow567: CD or iso or something with the installer on it, yes
<PMantis> rampageoberon: I thought of that, but /var has 6.4GB free.
<SpaceCow567> rww: thank you
<pronoy_> hey i can't listen to the sound on youtube....can anyone help me ?
<merlin077> hi, a question; i would like to have chanserv for my channel, how can i get it?
<Terabyte2> hey, i have a linutop, and was wondering what the best equivalent to this is: I've been using vista task scheduler to execute a playlist of songs regularly on a monday, tuessday etc... is there such a program on linux? (with a gui to set it up?)
<rww> merlin077: register your channel, then /msg chanserv set guard on. In the future, ask questions like this in #freenode
<rww> merlin077: sorry, /msg chanserv set #channelname guard on
<nDuff> Terabyte2, there are some obvious ways to script such a thing, but I (personally) don't know about the GUI aspect.
<pronoy_> what do i need to do to listen to the sound on the flash player on youtube ???
<Terabyte2> script will do....
<nDuff> pronoy_, does sound work for anything else?
<nibbler> Terabyte2: read your mediaplayers documentation, and execute the commands with cron(d)
<temppy> rampageoberon: FYI sudo apt-get autoclean only clears out old packages.   sudo apt-get clean completely clears out the cache, thus leaving nothing for autoclean to clear out.
<Terabyte2> thanks
<merlin077> rww: thx... how can i register my channel (who?) :-)
<nDuff> merlin077, /join #freenode, and ask there.
<rww> merlin077: /msg chanserv help register, and again, you should be asking that in #freenode. This channel is specifically for Ubuntu support.
<homecable> anyone have a 100mbit server ?
<pronoy> nDuff: the sound works fine for rythmbox but  not flash plugin for mozilla
<matitaccia> hello. is it possible that transmission is working with slow performance although I have opened the port?
<rww> How can I get X11 to start on virtual console 1 instead of 7? I heard Fedora did that and it had benefits, and want to play with it...
<Rainarrow> matitaccia, of course, the speed depends on what torrent you are using..
<ValentineXX> could not start kstartupconfig4. Check your installation
<matitaccia> Rainarrow: kk... yeah I know that I was using azureus and utorrent on windows.
<gasto> please help on troubleshooting network card
<gasto> steps I've made:
<rww> matitaccia: try a different client. I had problems like that with Transmission and switched to deluge-torrent
<pronoy> nDuff: any ideas ?
<gasto> testend ping
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gasto> my router
<rww> !enter | gasto
<ubottu> gasto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rainarrow> rww, deluge didn't work well for me, and I'm currently using transmission-cli..
<gasto> rww, what is !enter?
<aboSamoor> do you know any programs that read code and generate flow charts ?
<Pici> gasto: Read what ubottu said to you.
<Rainarrow> !enter |rainarrow
<ubottu> Rainarrow, please see my private message
<rww> gasto: see the message from ubottu right after mine. message starting with ! in this channel are usually directives for ubottu to send you some pre-canned wisdom.
<matitaccia> rww: Rainarrow ? so what should I do? I'll try with the new client, the deluge one.
<pronoy> nDuff: dude you around ?
<gasto> ubottu is the bot right?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rainarrow> matitaccia, it's fine to try things out of course
<rww> matitaccia: well, try it out and see. Worst case scenario it doesn't help =/. package name is deluge-torrent, install with sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent or via Synaptic.
<gasto> please help troubleshoot network, things I've done: ping my router, yet network is unreachable message at terminal, also tried to see if etho0 is detected and it is detected. What else can I do to make my internet connection work?
<dougl> anyone have any suggestions as to why my sound does not work - config'd in kernel for alsa and the volume is turned up... and my install does not have alsaconf as I am used to
<rww> !torrent | matitaccia: of course, you could try one of these instead...
<ubottu> matitaccia: of course, you could try one of these instead...: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Roland123> aboSamoor: doxygen has some quite interesting functionality
<rww> How do I change which virtual console xorg starts on?
<gasto> DLink DI-604 ethernet broadband router
<clooluss> anyone able to help me wicd? I installed it and now it won't connect to any wless networks!
<gasto> and motorola SB5101
<pronoy> can anyone please help me with this problem....my sound works fine but the flash plugin in mozilla isn't drawing any sound
<IndyGunFreak> pronoy: are you using flash 9?
<clooluss> pronoy - try closing all apps / games / programs then opening only your browser. do you get sound then?
<pronoy> IndyGunFreak: i don't know....i guess its the latest...how do you check the version
<pronoy> clooluss: does that mean the iRC too ? cuz i have tried all other apps
<IndyGunFreak> pronoy: just go to youtube, play a video and right click it, it should say the version of flash there
<kodiski> some ideas for using apt-get with a local socks server ... thanx in advance
<Rainarrow> is there a way to change the initial position of gnome-terminal after you start it?
<clooluss> anything that can produce sound. I sometinmes find i can only get sound from the first app i open
<IndyGunFreak> clooluss: thats actually not a flash problem, thats a pulse-audio issue
<aboSamoor> Roland123: I want to make flow chart from the code, and anot a flow chart for classes inheritance
<clooluss> yeah, but it might look like a flash problem if you can't get any sound out of flash!
<Shay26m> Hello , does anyone know if there is Playstation emulator for Ubuntu ?
<pronoy> IndyGunFreak: ok here's something i tried watching the same vid in opera......and that works fine
<IndyGunFreak> clooluss: take a paxil..
<pronoy> IndyGunFreak: what is the deal with flash and mozilla
<clooluss> indy: a paxil?
<IndyGunFreak> pronoy: flash and mozilla are fine, its a pulse-audio issue... again, what version of flash are you using
<pronoy> IndyGunFreak: ya its cool.......flash 9
<IndyGunFreak> pronoy: upgrade to flash 10..
<jeremy___> Hi
<jeremy___> Could somebody help me?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pronoy> IndyGunFreak: do i need to uninstall flash 9 first...or is there a way to just overwrite
<jeremy___> I am trying to install unrealircd on ubuntu, but I am just completely a 1005 beginer to linux
<jeremy___> I'm using wubi
<clooluss> indygunfreak: what is a paxil?
<IndyGunFreak> pronoy: i don't think you need to uninstall 9, i just went to adobe.com and download flash 10, and follow the instructinos to install it.
<zerpon> anyone know how to get vino to accept connection at the gdm login screen?
<jeremy___> Guys
<jeremy___> can somebody please help me
<IndyGunFreak> jeremy___: be patient
<incorrect> i am trying to figure out why my laptop kernel panics
<pronoy> IndyGunFreak: how is 10 working for you? is there any issue with the audio with that version ??
 * heret1c1 wonders what "what(): std::bad_alloc" means 
<IndyGunFreak> pronoy: i've had no problems
<ed0n0n> Where could I find the file that corresponds to the System > Administrate > Sevices configuration?
<theunixgeek> I have a few digitalized versions of black-and-white films. What would be the best software to color them?
<mlester> hey my sound on ubuntu 8.10 goes out randomly where would sound errors be logged
<clooluss> anyone know anything about wicd? I installed it but it doesn't want to connect to any wlan networks. Have tried hidden, ope, wep, unsecured...
<jeremy___> Please elp me
<Roland123> aboSamoor: doxygen can be configured to create call graphs too
<pronoy> IndyGunFreak: hey it says here 10's released for the 64bit architecture........will it work on x86
<Roland123> aboSamoor: but that might not be the thing you need
<Osiriss> Hi
<clooluss> indygunfreak: what is a paxil? sorry if you already answered but i had to go offline for a minute
<IndyGunFreak> pronoy: there should be a 32bit file there, cuz i'm using it.
<IndyGunFreak> clooluss: if yuou don't know, its probably pointless explaining it, i was basically telling you to relax
<clooluss> i am relaxed. Now i am also confused =-/
<kodiski> ﻿some ideas for using apt-get with a local socks server ????????? thanx in advance
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<jeremy___> Please help me
<jeremy___> I am very confused
<heret1c1> clooluss: click the little right-pointing pyramid below the nw u wish to connect to,  so that it points down.
<grenade> hi can anybody help me with downloading frostwire
<IndyGunFreak> jeremy___: and you'll probably stay that way
<jeremy___> ?? Why is that?
<IndyGunFreak> grenade: did you download and instal lit?
<pmjdebruijn> I have a printing problem, everything worked fine with Dapper, but with Intrepid I can't print photo's anymore... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/301017 can someone help me troubleshoot this issue?
<Pici> !ask | jeremy___
<ubottu> jeremy___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Osiriss> i've deleted /usr/bin/dpkg by error... i can't install or unistall any program, dpkg too... what i can do plz ?
<jeremy___> oooh, well jeez don't I feel like a fool
<manish> how do i run .sh file in intrepid
<jeremy___> Well I don't quite understand the commands of ubuntu
<clooluss> heret1c1: Yup, done that, configured passphrase and all that... click connect... it tries but seems to fail at the IP address stage.
<ed0n0n> where is the configuration file for the boot service/daemon loading priorities?
<jeremy___> The tutorial I'm reading is telling me to type commands like ./config
<manish> how do i run .sh file in intrepid
<Osiriss> i've deleted /usr/bin/dpkg by error... i can't install or unistall any program, dpkg too... what i can do plz ?
<jeremy___> I'm just very confused
<mattwalston> anyone using a dell mini 9?
<matitaccia> I have just downloaded aria2 and installed it via synaptic. Which is the folder where all the programs get installed normally?
<IndyGunFreak> jeremy___: if you are this confused, then my sugggestion would be to stick w/ programs that are in the repositories until you learn a bit more
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: what tutorial?
<chfwiggum> hi all. to conect to a server via ssl do i have to forward the port and open my router? tia
<ed0n0n> matitaccia: /usr/share/
<manish> Paddy_EIRI how do i run .sh file
<heret1c1> clooluss: ah. I had to revert to old vanilla nw-manager. :P
<jeremy___> all of them
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: all of what? specify a link...
<jeremy___> they tell me to do things like tar file/name/location
<jeremy___> and ./config
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: ./configure
<jeremy___> and it always says "no such command"
<manish> IndyGunFreak how do i run .sh file
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: use software in the repositories
<jeremy___> reositories???
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: then you're in the wrong directory
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager
<ed0n0n> where is the configuration file for the boot service/daemon loading priorities?
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: don't start compiling software on your first day
<clooluss> heret1c1: Sadly nw manager has been giving me random disconnects since hardy. gutsy was fine. can't fix it.
<rww> Osiriss: download the dkpg .deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/dpkg (change the URL if you're not using intrepid) (download link is at the bottom, under "Download dpkg"
<jeremy___> well
<jeremy___> All I want to do is install unrealircd
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: there is a package for that
<heret1c1> clooluss: better than no connection, no?
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: oh crap... there isn't
<curtmack> Okay, after I updated to Intrepid, a number of weird things have been happening.
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: well there are lots of other IRCd's out there, that do have packages
<rww> Osiriss: when you get the .deb file, right click and Open with Archive Manager. There's a data.tar.gz file, extract it from the .deb and right click it and open it with Archive Manager, then go to ./usr/bin subfolder of the archive and extract the dpkg binary
<curtmack> The update program doesn't run on startup
<jeremy___> PMJ: Such as...
<matitaccia> ed0n0n: ... is it called share because the files in that folder are shared amongs the programs (referring to dependecies and such)?
<clooluss> heret1c1: Well yes, but I know Ubuntu can do better. It's a real pain, especially if i want to leave it on overnight for bittorrent.
<Kailingkazak> i have windows xp on my computer and i want to install ubuntu without deleting xp. i have a cd and i wat to install it on an external HD where i have a few docs. do i have to partition it and how?
<rww> Osiriss: then move the dpkg binary to /usr/bin... and it looks like you left so never mind :(
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: listen -> System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager and search for ircd...
<pmjdebruijn> Kailingkazak: installing on an external usb disk generally isn't a good idea...
<ed0n0n> matitaccia: its /share because the progrmas installed there can be used by all users
<jeremy___> Wow
<matitaccia> ed0n0n: thx
<jeremy___> OK I think I'll take it easy for now ten with compiling
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: almost everything you need will be available in packages/Synaptic
<clooluss> can anyone recommend an alternartive to network manager and wicd? Neither one works well for me.
<ed0n0n> matitaccia: Its just like c:/Program Files in windows
<VistaUser> hey
<ed0n0n> matitaccia: np
<Kailingkazak> pmjdebruijn: why?
<Smok3y> hi
<Smok3y> ich hab ma ne frage
<jeremy___> ok
<pmjdebruijn> Kailingkazak: because the boot sector of your primary disk will still be modified
<jeremy___> now that it's installed
<jeremy___> what do i do
<pmjdebruijn> Kailingkazak: and because USB disks are *SLOW*
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: read the documentation
<clooluss> kailingkazak: no need to repartition your hard drive you can use wubi in windows to install ubuntu.
<Kailingkazak> pmjdebruijn: but on my primary disk i have like 1gb disk space left...
<pmjdebruijn> Kailingkazak: move files to your usb disk?
<ed0n0n> matitaccia:  Have a look at http://mybeni.rootzilla.de/mybeNi/mXsk1/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/linux_file_structure.jpg or http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<Kailingkazak> pmjdebruijn: could go...
<matitaccia> ed0n0n:  wow! ty!
<Kailingkazak> cloolus: what? i dont understand what you mean sorry
<jeremy___> i dont get it
<jeremy___> i instralled it
<jeremy___> i dont know what to do now?
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: read the documentation of the ircd you just installed
<pronoy> IndyGunFreak: i removed flash player 9 and i downloaded the .deb file for fp 10 but the plugin's missing in firefox even after installing
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: you need to know your irc server
 * rww sighs
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: they don't have a graphical user interface
<IndyGunFreak> pronoy: that would e pretty unusual, i've used that .deb numerous times w/ no problem
<IndyGunFreak> are you sure it installed?
<lvlefisto2> is there some program that could be used as a WYSIWYG GDM Theme Editor?
<clooluss> kailingkazak: ubuntu live cds now come with a windows program called wubi. it installs ubuntu via windows. wierd i know... but it avoids all partitioning hassles. It also offers a painless uninstall, again via windows.
<jeremy___> PMJ: But there is no documentation
<pronoy> IndyGunFreak: i guess you didn't remove the flash 9 befor installing the flash 10.deb ?
<jeremy___> I see absolutely nothing telling me what to do next
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: which did you install?
<rww_> ... did I actually make it into #ubuntu without my connection messing up this time?
<IndyGunFreak> pronoy: i ddn' even install flash 9.. i just installed 10
<Kailingkazak> cloolus: hmm... so you mean i could install just like this on my extern HD? or should i do it on the primary HD?
<jeremy___> irc-hybrid
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: http://www.ircd-hybrid.org/index.php\
<clooluss> not sure about which drive to use KK. Maybe google for some docs abot wubi?
<pronoy> IndyGunFreak: directly using the .deb ? wierd.....i get to install 9 again using the plugin finder service after i installed 10
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: http://www.ircd-hybrid.org/index.php
<IndyGunFreak> pronoy: yeah that is strange...
<jeremy___> PMJ, do you get paid?
<Kailingkazak> cloolus:ok i'll try
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: for what?
<Kailingkazak> cloolus: thanks
<jeremy___> Seriously, thanks so much for helping me out here. I just thought it'd be very rude to leave your help without a thank you
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: I don't get paid for this, and my pleasure... just always read the documentation of whatever you're about to install
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: google is your friend
<jeremy___> Helping a thousand complete newbies every day like this, and being so patiet
<jeremy___> Your link did help
<IndyGunFreak> jeremy___: if you installed ircd-hybrid, you could also type in "man ircd-hybrid" w/o quotes in a terminal
<jeremy___> I'll try looking it up for myself
<LALASAS> ola
<LALASAS> <-
<jeremy___> hmm
<pronoy> IndyGunFreak: nope no success......the idiot keeps intalling flash 9 after removing 10 !! :D
<jeremy___> "no manual entry for irc-hybrid"
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: most software, also have dedicated irc channels, with specialist help
<IndyGunFreak> jeremy___: then its not installed..
<IndyGunFreak> or at least thats how ti would appear
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: ircd-hybrid probably
<IndyGunFreak> cuz i have a manual for it.
<mib_f2o0hd> How do I disable the 60 second timer on the shutdown popup. It's really annoying as I sometimes accidentally hit the power button and it shuts me down.
 * heret1c still wonders what "what(): std::bad_alloc" means. Last gasp from Amule. 
<rww> mib_f2o0hd: I know this isn't quite what you asked, but you can stop anything from happening when you hit the power button from System > Preferences > Power Management > General > "When the power button is pressed:"
<rww> mib_f2o0hd: oh, wait, no you can't. they changed that. lemmie see what else I can find.
<mib_f2o0hd> rww: thank you. Because I want to keep the ability to have the power button present a popup, I just do not want it to power out unless I choose shut down, or the other options. None of this should happen automatically.
<heret1c> it's one for the pros, obviously.
<heogen> I tray to install
<heogen>  sudo apt-get install /home/heogen/programa/s3savage-1.0-15/install.sh
<rio> hi, i'm getting error messages when trying to update my apt sources: http://rafb.net/p/GK2Luq99.html -- what's wrong?
<heret1c> mib_f2o0hd:  gaffa the powerbutton? :)
<heogen> E: Couldn't find package
<heogen> this is the wrong
<heogen> E: Couldn't find package
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: .sh isn't a package
<rww> mib_f2o0hd: okay. I'm looking through and you /could/ make the power button do nothing from gconf-editor, but you said you don't want that. Looking for alternatives
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: and why would you want to install that?
<Camil1> hey everyone, I don't know where I should be asking this so here it goes... does anyone know of a video editing software that works something like iMovie or windows movie maker? you know, something simple but not too skinny
<jeremy___> Sorry bou that
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> for the driver
<heogen> of
<heogen> s3 prosavage
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: to do what?
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn>
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: doesn't it already work?
<jeremy___> PMJ: it is installed
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn>  s3 prosavage
<jeremy___> I don't understand what the problem is
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: Doesn't your graphics card already work?
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> yeah
<joachimATjku> anyone an idea how to get dualview run in xorg by gui configuration (without manual writing to conf file)
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: then why install anything?
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> but i want to tv out
<joachimATjku> (i got a i915 with gnome)
<jeremy___> PMJ: What's wrong with it
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: are you sure what you're about to install supports that?
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: wrong with what?
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> if i can't to watch tv out
<jeremy___> irc hybrid
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: external drivers are usually rubbish, and the best way to screw up your Ubuntu install, so I'd strongly recommend against install such things
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> i have movie in my laptop and i can't to watch it
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> pc to tv
<jeremy___> I type in terminal "man irc-hybrid"
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: did you configure it properly?
<jeremy___> I think I did
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: man ircd-hybrid
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> how can i do that
<jeremy___> omg I am such an idiot
<jeremy___> lol
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: I don't know... ProSavage is old hardware
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> I don't know how can i put the image in the tv
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: in the past Via/S3 never have been very cooperative
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> from my pc
 * jeremy___ has a new best friend and his/her name is PMJDEBRUIJN!
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> but now
<rww> mib_f2o0hd: geh, I don't see an option anywhere for it :(
<kibibyte> hi
<jeremy___> And one more thing
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> the s3 system they have driver for linux
<jeremy___> How do I get one of those cube desktops that has all the neat effects and the 3d cube?
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: it's very possible you can't without a very high risk of cripling your Ubuntu install
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> and i download it, but i don't have to install it
<kibibyte> since a week my firefox consumes 100 % of CPU espacialy when i run flash , whats wrong with it? help:(
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: that's automatic, if your videocard can do 3D in Linux
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> yeah is possible
<jeremy___> How do I activate it?
<Camil1> nobody  knows of a iMovie-like movie editor for ubuntu?
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> but i really want to watch some movies from my pc to my tv
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: if it's not activated already, your card probably doesn't do 3D on Linux
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> and a have the cable, s-video out and in
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: I know... there's probably no easy solution...
<failure> has anybody seen those flash disks, that have a wire coming out of it to a real hard disk that you wear like a satchel?
<iiiiiiiiii> anyone seen this prob b4 --- Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display
<jeremy___> So
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: some hardware just doesn't work 100%, especially with uncooperative vendors
<jeremy___> there's no possible way to do that?
<failure> so its lke a memory stick for your camera, that takes the signal and sends it down to a real disk
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: depends
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> wow man
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: what kind of vidoecard do you have?
<jeremy___> ummm
<kibibyte> since a week my firefox consumes 100 % of CPU espacialy when i run flash , whats wrong with it? help:(
<jeremy___> not sure
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> so I have the package in my pc
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> but I dont know how can to install it
<Terabyte2> hey i'm on a linutop and i'm trying to get a script to execute only it's not executing (it's a cron thing) I have  42 18 * * 0-7 /usr/local/bin/alarm     as an entry, that should have executed the alarm script at 18:42 today right?  I know the alarm script works, since i tried it myself manually.. its just cron that's not executing it.. any ideas?
<Vien> Madness in this insane kubuntuworld @___@
<steph291> jeremy : -> system/preferences/appearance, activate the third option, then install compizconfig setting manager
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn>  look this page my friend http://paste.ubuntu.com/78788/
<d43m0n> hi
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: seriously, I've been warned! proceed at your own risk...
<Joker_-_> Terabyte2: you want it to be executed every day?
<atilla> hi guys I am trying to get some help about wifi in opengeu, is there a channel for that or can I get some help here
<Vien> Oi, tell me how I get started, what applications do I need?
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: again! S3 makes crappy software... proceed at own risk...
<badfish69> is there any point in upgrading my kernel from hardy?
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> that's ok
<pmjdebruijn> badfish69: to what? just use Ubuntu own updates
<steph291> ok: I have a problem setting up permanently "xset -dpms"... how do I do that ?
<jeremy___> wait
<badfish69> eh?
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: if your system breaks, it won't be
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> i'll take the risk
<rww> badfish69: is Ubuntu working just fine for you already? Do you need newer versions of any software? If not, no.
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> I know
<jeremy___> pmj, what third option?
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: good luck with that then, I won't help you destroy your system...
<badfish69> ic
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> but for me is very important
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> to get it
<badfish69> didn't know if there were any security fixes or anything like that
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy___: huh?
<steph291> jeremy :visual effects
<d43m0n> ok
<GreedyB> how can I restart my sound in Xubuntu?  It seems like it dies randomly and restarting is the only thing I know how to fix it
<jeremy___> It brings me to the "theme" tab
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> no, no not is my destroy my system
<jeremy___> ok its at the third one
<jeremy___> then what
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> is the to install the new drivers
<rww> badfish69: hardy's still getting security fixes for a while
<steph291> jeremy :the lower one, select it
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> for work to very good the pc-tv out
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: installing that S3 crap, will possibly cripple your system... again good luck... I won't help you
<badfish69> ic
<jeremy___> I did swelect it
<jeremy___> What now
<badfish69> so how do i make that happen?
<rww> badfish69: wait, do you mean you got prompted by hardy's update-manager to update your kernel? or are you talking about doing it yourself?
<badfish69> myself
<kibibyte> when i run 1 tab with flash in firefox , then firefos uses 90 % of CP
<kibibyte> help
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> ok. thank you form your information
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> but linux is very good
<pmjdebruijn> heogen: you seriously don't know what you're getting yourself into
<steph291> Jeremy : now you need to install compizconfig setting manager
<heogen> <pmjdebruijn> and i would like to result this problem
<Joker_-_> heogen: whats your primary language?
<badfish69> how do i open the update manager from terminal?
<jeremy___> via package manager???
<badfish69> nvm
<rww> badfish69: okay. I'm guessing you've seen that program in GNOME that pops up every so often saying you have updates? That get security updates for you, and will continue doing so for three years from hardy's release date
<heogen> <Joker_-_> spanish why?
<steph291> jeremy : I would say yes
<badfish69> rww: cool, thx
<rww> badfish69: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade to update your computer fro the terminal
<Joker_-_> heogen: you might want to check for a spanish channel...
<atilla> hi guys I am having problem with b43-wifi in opengeu can I get some help here or is there a seperate channel for opengeu
<heogen> <Joker_-_> i'm sorry if i wrote something bad
<badfish69> cool
<Joker_-_> !es > heogen
<ubottu> heogen, please see my private message
<technogen> every time i boot my pc my system runs in low graphic mode,can some1 help me?
<alex314> Hi guys! How do you connect to an open wireless network from the terminal? It shouldn't be that hard, should it? My wireless network card is functioning properly
<heogen> <ubottu> ok
<ison> Hello
<steph291> so Where do I put the command "xset -dpms" so execute at every reboot ?
<funkycoder> hello,
<funkycoder> I blacklisted sha256 on my LUKS encrypted root disk, now I can't boot correctly, since all attempts to decrypt it fail because of the missing sha256. after some time, the emergency shell comes up, but de-blacklisting sha256, then mounting the root disk via cryptsetup and deleting the blacklist from there doesn't do it... do I have to alter initramfs somehow?!
<jeremy___> which one
<jeremy___> it has like 6 ones to install
<steph291> jeremy: let me check
<steph291> jeremy : what type of video card do you have ?
<heogen> <Joker_-_> not problem if I want to communicate in English right!
<technogen> every time i boot my pc my system runs in low graphic mode,can some1 help me? msg me
<ValentineXX> How to completely remove xubuntu from my ubuntu?
<jeremy___> hw do i find that out
<steph291> lspci in a terminal
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<steph291> and check the output
<ValentineXX> Pici: i was speaking to you
<ValentineXX> :D
<memeemeee> are there known issues with the 02:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04) under Intrepid?
<jeremy___> 1
<jeremy___> i
<jeremy___> I
<jeremy___> dude
<jeremy___> steph
<FloodBot3> jeremy___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeremy___> what do i type
<badfish69> moron
<steph291> jeremy : lspci
<ValentineXX> Pici: how to remove completely remove xubuntu?
<badfish69> jeremy's gone
<heogen> ubuntu !es
<rww> and there goes Jeremy.
<steph291> ah dawn :P
<badfish69> !invite jeremy___ quit flooding
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<badfish69> eh
<alex314> Hi guys! How do you connect to an open wireless network from the terminal? It shouldn't be that hard, should it? My wireless network card is functioning properly
<rsbaker> anyone having any luck with pptp?
<rww> ValentineXX: how did you install it? Via wubi inside a Windows partition, or in its own partition? Do you have any other Operating Systems (like Windows) installed on the disk?
<steph291> jeremy is complainning in pv pffff
<VistaUser> hey
<badfish69> hey
<ValentineXX> rww: i was using gnome i installed from terminal using gnome
<steph291> "Spock, do something !"
<nothing12345> Offtopic:  Does anyone knows,how a HTTP Download works?
<rww> ValentineXX: oh, so you just want rid of Xfce and want to keep Gnome?
<tdreyer1> !wireless | alex314
<ubottu> alex314: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ValentineXX> rww: i have three desktops now kde xubuntu and ubuntu i want to keep ubuntu only
<badfish69> nothing12345, what?
<ValentineXX> rww: yes yes yes
<sinbox> haha
<badfish69> nothing12345, on port 80 i think
<sinbox> going a wee bit overboard ValentineXX
<nothing12345> no
<funkycoder> nothing12345: you can try using telnet, it's easy...
<steph291> where do I put the command "xset -dpms" to make it permanent for my user ?
<nothing12345> ...
<nothing12345> wait
<steph291> telnet ?
<ValentineXX> sinbox: i was checking all :D
<rww> ValentineXX: okay. Remove the xubuntu-desktop package. I think you might have to remove a slew of other packages manually too, but removing xubuntu-desktop should get rid of most of them (because apt should then autoremove most of the rest)
<funkycoder> like, telnet server.com 80
<funkycoder> GET /file HTTP/1.1
<funkycoder> Host: server.com
<funkycoder> <blank line>
<funkycoder> and you'll get the file :D
<FloodBot3> funkycoder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tadeu_> i'm using ubuntu 7.10 and there is no way to boot in runlevel 3
<ValentineXX> rww: sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop?
<rww> ValentineXX: yeah
<sinbox> you could also bypass the desktops and go with windows manager instead ValentineXX  ;-)
<tdreyer1> alex314: also check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-644866.html
<rww> ValentineXX: although your mileage may vary on the autoremoving. I'm obsessive about using aptitude markauto/unmarkauto, so it might work for me and not you... iono.
<goldins> hello, does anyone have dual head working with an ATI card?
<goldins> I keep getting it to clone but never to span
<nothing12345> How does a HTTP Download work EXACTLY? e.g. I have a local apache server... When anyone loads a site from WAN from my server, it sends request like these: GET /blahblah HTTP... der server response with the document.  But if anyone download a file form the server, how does it exactly work? I don't think, that the server uploads every single bit to the client..
<heogen> hey anyone here can to watch movie in your tv from your tv? with S3 Prosavage vga
<heogen> from your pc
<rsbaker> the latest version of pptp-linux segfaults in 8.10... anyone know of a patch?
<radu> hi all
<rww> nothing12345: umm. Yeah, if you download a file from an HTTP server, that server sends every bit of the file to you...
<elraun> hi. i'm not sure if i'm in the right room but let me know. when i apt-get update, i get an error about an old kernel that is uninstallable. i have tried to dpkg --purge it but i get the same error: unable to execute post-installation script.
<pensieroparallel> someone speaks italian?
<Pici> !it | pensieroparallel
<ubottu> pensieroparallel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<funkycoder> nothing12345: well they communicate via a TCP stream. the client opens it, your apache holds the other end, the client sends its request, the server answers etc, and the TCP stack makes IP packets of it that get send.
<rww> nothing12345: I mean, it might be gzipped depending on the browser/server config, but the whole file is indeed going over the pipe from server to client
<nothing12345> I don't think so, coz then the downloadrate have to be very high
<ValentineXX> rww: i do not know much about commands i typed sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop it will free only 45kb? :(
<rsbaker> si
<radu> sisi
<radu> :))
<steph291> uban jeremy please ...
<goldins> ValentineXX: I think if you use aptitude or synaptic your life might be better
<rww> ValentineXX: yeah, looks like your apt-get isn't set up to remove packages automatically properly...
<pensieroparallel> thanks for information
<Yossarianus> hello hello
<nothing12345> If the server uploads every single bit of the file, the client will be then the server, who looks for http connections, but if the server uploads the file to the client, it will never depends on from the downstreamrate pf the client but from the uploadrate form the server?
<ValentineXX> goldins: by which words i should search xubuntu package in synaptic?
<heogen> <rww> how you doing?
<rww> ValentineXX: To be honest, you might be better off just leaving it install. The alternative is setting /every/ package on your system as autoinstalled, then setting the ones you actually want as manually installed, then doing an autoremove =/
<technogen> i have a problem configuring my ati card, any ideas?
<rww> heogen: I'm doing great, why do you ask?
<goldins> ValentineXX: you should search for packages that xubuntu-desktop to install
<heogen> <rww> I have a file with extension .sh
<ValentineXX> rww: i want a clean system with gnome applications only :((
<rww> heogen: Congratulations.
<heogen> <rww> that I need to install and
<goldins> technogen: not really, I've been working on that for about a week
<heogen> <rww> I need help
<goldins> technogen: buy an nvidia card, your life will be better.
<heogen> <rww> if you know please help me
<Yossarianus> i'm very new to ubuntu and i'd like to know a few things. i had two partitions: a small one for xp and a large one for everything else. would it be better to convert the bigger partition to ext3 aswell?
<rww> heogen: Okay. Feel free to ask the channel and anyone who wants to help and can help will answer.
<technogen> goldins, yeah its a pain in the ass
<goldins> Yossarianus: it depends on how much you'll be using windows
<poopuser> hi how can  print things in terminal?
<heogen> <rww> ok
<VistaUser> #behold
<goldins> Poopuser: pipe them to lpr
<Yossarianus> goldins, i plan on getting rid of it completely, as soon as i get compfier with ubuntu :)
<heogen> I need the to install a file with extension .sh
<poopuser> goldins: thank you
<goldins> technogen: gentoo's wiki seems to have some instructions that also don't work.
<heogen> anyone know, how to install this file?
<heogen> .sh
<goldins> heogen: that's a shell script, you don't install it.
<technogen> goldins, thanks man i ll keep tryin
<rww> ValentineXX: well, if you have a while to spare, I can give you a rundown of how to get aptitude to do autoremoving of unneeded packages for you...
<heogen> <goldins> no
<\Kira> how can I boot into the kubuntu live cd without the graphics? I just want a terminal
<prasad> >hi
<Scunizi> anyone with experience using the 180 beta nvidia driver ? how's your performance and what card are you using it on?
<goldins> Technogen: here: http://74.125.45.132/search?q=cache:IchvNDWkCqkJ:en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dual_Monitors/ATI+http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dual_Monitors/ATI&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<Pici> heogen: sudo sh install.sh
<ValentineXX> rww: ok me waiting
<goldins> technogen: because the site was down last I checked
<rww> ValentineXX: Mind if I /msg you? It might be a little long.
<ValentineXX> rww: ok thanks
<goldins> Yossarianus: you might well be better off converting to ext3.
<elraun> can anyone help me uninstall a package that is not needed but is stuck in a broken state?
<technogen> goldins, thanks i  ll give it a try
 * steph291 is giving personal support to jeremy ...
<heogen> <Pici> ok thank let me do it
<Terabyte2> hey, i can't get cron to work i typed crontab -e  and then     06 19 * * 1-5 /usr/local/bin/alarm     yet dispite the fact that the script exists and works, it isn't executed, is cron disabled by default?
<Yossarianus> is there any tool i can use for converting to ext3 without much pain?
<goldins> Yossarianus: if you were one of my users I would tell you to convert the XP installation into a VM with vmware converter (free) and convert the whole drive to ext3 and run windows in a VM until you're ready to get rid of it
<[c0re]> hey how do i set sound to terminal like movies?
<goldins> [c0re]: what do you mean?
<goldins> Yossarianus: do you mean to convert the filesystem and keep the files?
<Yossarianus> goldins: yes. also, what is a vm? :s
<[c0re]> goldins, have you seen hackers movies?
<goldins> Yossarianus: that's impossible. a vm is a virtual machine, like emulation mode
<steph291> what is the console command to find if 3d acceleration is unable ?
<goldins> [c0re]: you mean the really shitty movie from the 90s?
<[c0re]> lol goldins no
<[c0re]> goldins, something like transformers....
<goldins> steph291: glxgears is pretty good
<steph291> ok
<[c0re]> its 21st century
<goldins> [c0re]: nope, is it any good?
<goldins> I heard it was kind of shitty
<jtravnick> anyone have any problems upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10with a nividia video card?
<zachgris> steph291: you could try using "glxinfo | grep rendering", if you see "direct rendering: Yes" then 3d acceleration is available
<[c0re]> goldins, yea its a good movie :p... i like the sound when the terminal echo
<rinsmaster> this is strange, I burned a video dvd and my dvd player asks for a password (It's a dvd with the VIDEO_TS dir with vob files etc, I downloaded it and the burned dvd works fine on my computer) but it doesnt on my hardware dvd player, which asks for a pass :/
<[c0re]> echos*
<Terabyte2> hey, i can't get cron to work i typed crontab -e  and then     06 19 * * 1-5 /usr/local/bin/alarm     yet dispite the fact that the script exists and works, it isn't executed, is cron disabled by default?
<Joker_-_> [c0re]: you mean havibng a terminal that speaks what it echoes?
<goldins> Yossarianus: the only way to do what you want to do is to copy the files to a different place (like an external drive), then convert the partition, then copy them back
<Joker_-_> god, i'd hate that
<VistaUser> is there a way to delete this ubuntu thing just asiking
<elraun> Terabyte2, try setting it to * * * * * for now.
<Terabyte2> ok thanks
<goldins> VistaUser: troll.
<rami_> hi! i have a big problem: with kernel 2.6.27-9 all audio and video applications are VERY slow, and I don't hear anything. with older kernel versions like 2.6.24-21 the applications ar normally fast, but I still hear NOTHING. Im sure, the hardware is ok.
<elraun> Terabyte2, that will run every minute
<elraun> (should)
<VistaUser> troll?
<Yossarianus> goldins: ok. is there a partition manager i can use inside ubuntu?
<Joker_-_> !sound > rami_
<ubottu> rami_, please see my private message
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: I haven't. What problems are you having?
<magic_ninja> hey guys
<mohammed> hey can anyone explain to me more about terminal server client
<mohammed> what exactly is it?
<goldins> Yossarianus: parted? I think? maybe gnome-parted or something
<Joker_-_> [c0re]: do you actually want the console (terminal) speaking up what it writes?
<magic_ninja> upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 and the upgrade failed, any peices of advice on what i should do before i restart?
<VistaUser> whats troll?
<\Kira> Yossarianus: gparted is the best partition manager I think, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Finnish> Is there a powerpoint-viewer in ubuntu, other than OO? I need to view some presentations made with Office 2007
<magic_ninja> sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a ?
<reverendnathan> Hey, quick and easy one: I have the latest of a package, but apt-get keeps requesting an install. Hence, the apt icon on my desktop won't disappear. What's the command to fix this?
<goldins> mohammed: it's a client for windows terminal servers
<Terabyte2> VistaUser droll, he means droll, and you
<goldins> VistaUser: you.
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, im getting a mesage saying no version of this driver is available that works with your card
<Yossarianus> thanks :)
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: what video card do you have?
<slanka> gparted no gnome-parted
<VistaUser> i am a droll?
<goldins> Finnish: last I heard only OO supports the new office xml format
<Joker_-_> Finnish: if needed, you can always install powerpoint from M$ trough wine
<Terabyte2> VistaUser no you are droll
<goldins> VistaUser: no, you're a moron. You're also a troll.
<Terabyte2> VistaUser would you like a second opinion? You are also ugly
<VistaUser> y am a droll?
<rotlas> Hello, how does one enable boot output for the ubuntu installation? Currently I only see the progress bar or black.
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, not sure now there an easy way of checking without pulling it?
<benbloom> are there known issues with the 02:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04) under Intrepid?
<VistaUser> lol
<Pici> Terabyte2, goldins: This attitude isn't welcome here.
<Finnish> goldins: Ok
<atilla> guys I need help about b43-wifi after I fetched and extracted firmware everything freezing and after restart wifi led is on but can't find networks
<Joker_-_> Pici: thx, I was looking to find any command that makes ubottu say something like: "keep this channel clean" or something...
<e\ectro_> How can you exclude local.5 messages (for example) from /var/log/messages?
<reverendnathan> Hey, quick and easy one: I have the latest of a package, but apt-get keeps requesting an install. Hence, the apt icon on my desktop won't disappear. What's the command to fix this?
<stephen_> .org
<Pici> VistaUser: Just install something else over it, or if you used wubi, uninstall it liek you would normally uninstall programs in Windows.
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: Try typing this into a console. I think it will tell me what i need:  "lspci" and put the results in pastebin
<Joker_-_> tdreyer1: lspci > pastebin ?
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: sorry type "lspci" into a console
<Yossarianus> okay another silly question: anything like mplayer classic in ubuntu? and what can i do about codecs?
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, k hold on i will have to get on chat on the desktop
<Terabyte2> elraun that didn't work
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: then copy the output to pastebin and tell me the link so I can see it
<VistaUser> oo kk i did that before when i tried to reinstall vista and it wouldnt work the recovery discs would go half way through process and stop
<tdreyer1> !paste | jtravnick
<ubottu> jtravnick: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubbb> ubuntu is not computable with all windows applications
<ubbb> so does that mean their are substitues for these programs?
<goldins> Yossarianus: try VLC
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, im typing this on my laptop and my problem is on the desktop brb
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: ok
<jurism> Hi! Can You tell me please how to get file count in folder using terminal? Thank You!
<goldins> jurism: ls | wc -l
<elraun> Terabyte2, what happens when you run /usr/local/bin/alarm by itself?
<ubbb> any here a both expericned windows user and ubuntu user, tell me why they perfer ubuntu i want to know the reason which ppl lobe about it
<Joker_-_> tdreyer1: lspci | pastebinit
<Terabyte2> elraun it executes fine
<jurism> Thank You goldins!
<goldins> np
<elraun> what does it do?
<elraun> beeps?
<Joker_-_> ubbb: it's free
<Terabyte2> it echo's "arse" and then prompty executes vlc with *.mp3 as a paramater
<Terabyte2> elraun ^
<Joker_-_> ubbb: by and for users
<cmdbbq> ok, i give up, how do i start a new thread on the forums? i have been clicking around for a while now and can't find any obvious way to do it
<tdreyer1> Joker_-_: what's that?
<chfwiggum> ubbb: no viruses
<Joker_-_> tdreyer1: thats lspci then copy it to pastebin
<rami_> can somebody help me?
<rami_> <rami_> hi! i have a big problem: with kernel 2.6.27-9 all audio and video applications are VERY slow, and I don't hear anything. with older kernel versions like 2.6.24-21 the applications ar normally fast, but I still hear NOTHING. Im sure, the hardware is ok.
<ubbb> ah yea
<Joker_-_> tdreyer1: in one command
<tdreyer1> Joker_-_: Cool!
<elraun> does the user that runs the cron job have exec perms on alarm?
<Joker_-_> tdreyer1: try it, it's gonna give you the url straight
<goldins> rami_: are you sure the mixers are okay?
<Terabyte2> elraun alarm is chmod'd with 777   is that what you mean?
<ubbb> Joker: is it worth to update 8.04>8.10?
<elraun> Terabyte2, that should do it
<Joker_-_> ubbb: if you dont need what the update gives, I wouldnt say it is worth it.
<atilla> guys I need help about b43-wifi after I fetched and extracted firmware everything freezing and after restart wifi led is on but can't find networks
<goldins> rami_: try turning things up, but be careful, I've blown out a pair of speakers by setting all the mixers up once
<ubbb> where can i check what updates are in 8.10
<Joker_-_> ubbb: if you are familliar with linux / ubuntu and wanna try it, then it's worth it
<ubbb> im a new user
<Joker_-_> ubbb: ubuntu's website
<ubbb> recently installed it
<tdreyer1> Joker_-_: cool, but i had to install pastebinit
<tdreyer1> Joker_-_: Thanks!
<Joker_-_> tdreyer1: yeah, thats part of the deal ;)
<ubbb> JOker: i tired to install 8.10 it didnt work, did 8.04 worked like a charm
<dwxreaper> how do i start kde
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, ok on the desktop now what was paistbins add again?
<ubbb> so i guess ill stick with 8.04 for now
<Joker_-_> ubbb: usually, major problems with 8.10 are video card drivers, sound drivers.
<Joker_-_> ubbb: you can always install via "safe video mode" or whatever it's called
<Terabyte2> elraun i mean is there no way that cron might be disabled, or runing less frequently
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: Ok, got a tip from joker_-_. Type this into the console "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<ubbb> Joker: ah ok, also is it true, the ppl of ubuntu alwasy come up with newver versions every 6 months>
<Joker_-_> ubbb: and install updated drivers after
<Pici> ubbb: Yes, we do a new release every 6 months.
<elraun> Terabyte, not sure. sorry
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: then once that is installed, type "lspci | pastebinit" .  it will give you a url. Just paste that url in here for us
<ubbb> Pici: tahts so hot
<ubbb> WEll thanks
<ubbb> :D im a happy camper
<rww> tdreyer1: huh. that's really cool
<elraun> Terabyte, if you can run crontab, then i assume it is running and should check every minute to see if there are any jobs waiting
<ubbb> im glad i turned completely from windows xp to ubuntu good choose for me me
<Terabyte> :(
<aat28> hey guys if i have amd64 system can i install 32 bit or i have to install 64
<rww> aat28: you can install either
<aat28> which one is better for security ?
<Pici> aat28: It doesnt matter.
<rww> aat28: they're the same, security-wise
<aat28> installing 32 bit is just to run all applications
<aat28> in 64 there is some not available
<cygoku_>  When I double click on an game executable (ie: Doom3, Teeworlds and other) it launches the game just fine, but when I try to launch it with using the Main Menu applet, it either crashes or gfx are garbage, why ?!?!
<aat28> like chat flash application is not available with 64 bit version
<rww> aat28: you can run 32-bit applications in Ubuntu 64-bit, it's just sometimes more complicated. All Ubuntu repository apps are both 32-bit and 64-bit anyway,. though.
<aat28> well i can't run chats
<rww> aat28: if you have a specific reason to run 32-bit, run 32-bit
<aat28> in firefox tho
<brian____> hey all
<Pici> rww: Not all. Some proprietary packages are not available on 64 bit arches.
<Yossarianus> yeah but you don't get skype for x64
<aat28> well i cant run flash player application on chat web pages
<aat28> useing 64 bit
<santor> .part
<brian____> i dont know why but i cant seem to install mozilla flash on this computer
<rami_> goldins: Thanks, i'Ve got it!
<littlewookie> hi, anyone knows a simple voice recognition library?
<Joker_-_> atilla: mainly, if you have less than 4gb of ram, you dont really NEED 64bits. I woudl still run a 64bits os on a 64bits cpu even if I havent had 4gb of ram tho, but thats just me ;)
<brian____> ive done it a million times on identical hardware, but for some reason it never works
<Joker_-_> aat28: mainly, if you have less than 4gb of ram, you dont really NEED 64bits. I woudl still run a 64bits os on a 64bits cpu even if I havent had 4gb of ram tho, but thats just me ;)
<Joker_-_> sry fo rthe repeat...
<brian____> ive tried adept, the .deb for ubintu, and the tar.gz manual install
<Thisdude> hey how do i check if i got the following packages installed libSDL 1.2, libSDL_image, Open-Al or open-AL soft
<VistaUser> is there a partition manager in ubuntu?
<rww> Pici, Yossarianus, aat28: Okay, I amend that. You can run everything in the Ubuntu repos except for proprietary software maybe on 64-bit. I don't use non-free stuff, so I forgot.
<rww> VistaUser: gparted
<russe11> Anyone know how I can make sudo NOT ask for a password (ever)?
<rww> !gparted | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<VistaUser> ty
<aat28> i don't have 4 gb ram
<aat28> i have 1 gb
<rww> aat28: then get the 32-bit version
<bmunger> i just did a dist-upgrade on my ubuntu 8.10 server box and now it just sits at Starting up... and I tried the previous kernel with same results.. recovery mode also doesn't work.. any idea what could be wrong?
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, getting Couldn't find package pastebinit
<adub> i just setup vnc4server i have it running and nmap localhost says port 5901 is running
<aat28> ok thanks
<Joker_-_> rww: try replacing | by >, it's gonna send message in private...
<adub> but i can not connect via vnc
<atilla> guys I need help about b43-wifi after I fetched and extracted firmware everything freezing and after restart wifi led is on but can't find networks
<Joker_-_> !gparted > rww
<ubottu> rww, please see my private message
<rww> Joker_-_: every time I've done that in the past, about 5 newbs have done !factoid > theirname after it, so I stopped bothering
<Joker_-_> rww:  ;)
<Joker_-_> rww: just sayin
<Joker_-_> ;)
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: do you have an active internet connection on your desktop?
<Thisdude>  hey how do i check if i got the following packages installed libSDL 1.2, libSDL_image, Open-Al or open-AL soft
<chfwiggum> atilla: whats b43-a router?
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, yes
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<ubbb> Joker: the torrent application pre-installed with ubuntu is it good as the other ones, or should i download another 1?
<ubbb> Joker: im a big torrent guy so yea...
<VistaUser> can u dual boot with ubuntu first then vista?
<rww> russe11: run sudo visudo to edit the /etc/sudoers file, then add a line yourusername ALL=NOPASSWD: (ALL) ALL
<Joker_-_> ubbb: I dont know. I personally use torrentflux, a web-based torrent application. Works with bittornado and some other torrent clients.
<rww> russe11: wait, no, i think i got that wrong =/
<Terabyte> cron
<russe11> rww: Well it LOOKED good :)
<Terabyte> oops
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, not sure looking for it now
<rww> russe11: it's something like that, just trying to remember the exact syntax
<Vien> Miten asentelen näyttiksen ajurit tähän?
<Joker_-_> ubbb: there is also an updated  /modified version called torrentflux-bart, but it's kinda "unsupported"
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: if, in your main menu, you go to system>administration>software sources, you can see if it is enabled under the "ubuntu software" tab
<Thisdude>  hey how do i check if i got the following packages installed libSDL 1.2, libSDL_image, Open-Al or open-AL soft
<abhishek198> am kinda new to linux .. i installed xampp in the /opt directory .. but am not being able to create any projects .. i guess some problem with the permissions and stuffs ..
<chfwiggum> !fi | Vien
<ubottu> Vien: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Vien> omg sry
<chfwiggum> :)
<Myrtti> Vien: no probs ;-)
<abhishek198> am not logged in as the root user
<Joker_-_> Thisdude: try installing em, if they arent installed it's gonna install em, if it is, it will tell you it's installed.
<loarregle> ahora si
<loarregle> termine con esta mierda escritorio
<loarregle> ademas conservo todos los programas
<loarregle> xd
<Myrtti> !es | loarregle
<ubottu> loarregle: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<loarregle> menos el soul seek de wine
<loarregle> xd
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, da the one tab i didnt look close enough at and yes it is checked
<rww> russe11: try yourusername ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL instead.
<rww> russe11: seems to be working for me
<zanberdo> I'm running ubuntu 8.04 on a server and would like to know if there is a way that I can be notified when logged in if another user connects via ssh
<adub> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rww> russe11: you can just put it on the end of the sudoers file.
<technogen> yparxei enas ellinas na ton rwtisw kati?
<codyzapp> is there a IM-Client for ubuntu that has webcam capability?
<Pici> abhishek198: xampp is not supported here.  Please use the proper lamp install and then we can support you.
<Joker_-_> zanberdo: you can see who's connected with users
<Pici> !lamp > abhishek198
<ubottu> abhishek198, please see my private message
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: hmmm. ok. Just type "lspci" into your console. Then copy the output to the pastebin
<tdreyer1> !paste | jtravnick
<ubottu> jtravnick: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Joker_-_> zanberdo: to be notified tho, I dont know.
<zanberdo> Joker_-_: yes, that I'm aware.  I was wondering if there was a way to force notification when the user logs on...
<russe11> rww, You seem to understand this - do you know how I would modify that to allow the user in question to run only certain commands?
<Myrtti> !gr | technogen
<Joker_-_> zanberdo: must be... have you googled on that?
<ubottu> technogen: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<cygoku_>  When I double click on an game executable (ie: Doom3, Teeworlds and other) it launches the game just fine, but when I try to launch it with using the Main Menu applet, it either crashes or gfx are garbage, why ?!?!
<technogen> ubottu, efxaristw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efxaristw
<adub> does anyone run vnc4server for linux??   i need help setting this up
<zanberdo> Joker_-_: nope, not yet.  wasn't quite sure how to phrase the query...
<rww> russe11: username ALL = NOPASSWD: /path/to/command1, /path/to/command2
<Scunizi> abhishek198: not sure why you installed xampp from sources outside the ubuntu repositories.  It's not needed.. uninstall and then go to System/Admin/Synaptic.. choose Edit/Mark Packages by Task and choose LAMP.  This will install php, apache2, mysql.  Apache will be avialable for projects in /var/www
<technogen> means thanks
<rww> russe11: double-check that, though
<technogen> :)
<Myrtti> technogen: no probs :-)
<russe11> rww: Thanks a bunch, I'll check it out.
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/78926/
<Joker_-_> zanberdo: maube something like: "remote connection warning message" or "ssh connection message to root" or "login warning root"
<Joker_-_> zanberdo: something like that?
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: Ok. looks like you have a GeForce FX 5500
<abhishek198> :Pici .. private message
<rww> russe11: you definitely want to put those commands in using visudo, rather than editing /etc/sudoers directly, btw
<abhishek198> Pici ..
<zanberdo> Joker_-_: I'll give it a whirl
<russe11> rww: Yeah, I'll be careful not to mess up my box in the process
<jtravnick> yea soon as i pasted it i saw that and remembered that was what xp showed when i installed that on my other harddrive
<Thisdude> Joker_-_: er yah how would i do that lol
<rww> russe11: the great thing about visudo is that it checks that any changes you make are valid before saving them :)
<hwilde> what is all this postfix queue bounced stuff scrolling my syslog ??
<frenz> italia
<adub> has anyone setup a vnc server in linux
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: One sec while I see what I can find
<frenz> c'è qualcuno che parla in italiano
<steph291> can someone unban jeremy please
<Joker_-_> Thisdude: apt-get install packagename
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, k
<steph291> ?
<Joker_-_> Thisdude: you can pass more than one package to the command as in: apt-get install package1 package2 package3 ...
<Slart> steph291: perhaps try asking in #ubuntu-ops might work better
<elraun> is it possible that the driver for my cardbus wifi card was removed during the upgrade between 8.04 and 8.10?
<steph291> jeremy is a happy customer : ))) i setup his desktop cube
<Thisdude> thanks
<|Crash|> has anyone here installed ubuntu ppc on a g4 xserve?
<kks> who invented ubuntu?
<zanberdo> Joker_-_: I've come up with something that looks promissing on: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/252601/easy-way-in-linux-to-log-and-be-alerted-when-someone-sshs-into-my-machine.  He's suggesting a .bashrc script that notifies when that particular user logs in.  I guess my next step is to figure out how to send a message to all tty's when the user logs in so that if I'm in the system I will be notified when the other logs
<zanberdo> in...
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: Try enabling the intrepid-proposed updated, then reload your package list. See if that helps.
<Scunizi> Pici: Synaptic has a nice "by package" install feature for LAMP.  Is that a meta package and can it be used from the command line.
<Slart> kks: I don't know if you can say someone "invented" ubuntu.. canonical is the company behind it though
<Slart> !canonical | kks
<ubottu> kks: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<steph291> so.... about MY problem, it's pretty simple... I want "xset -dpms" so it's execute every boot
<Joker_-_> zanberdo: or maybe simply e-mail yourself a message?
<abhishek198> Pici : PM
<Dabbu> i have installed kubuntu desktop in ubuntu but open office is beaving strangly any hekp ??
<dtcrshr> hi folks
<F-3000> Heya! I got problem with setting up dhcp3-server. Syslog says "No subnet declaration for eth1 (0.0.0.0)."
<cygoku_>  When I double click on an game executable (ie: Doom3, Teeworlds and other) it launches the game just fine, but when I try to launch it with using the Main Menu applet, it either crashes or gfx are garbage, why ?!?!
<zanberdo> Joker_-_: I'm not sure that would be as effective.  The scenario is that there are a few people here in my office who might log into a particular server.  If I'm in it and they log in (or vice versa) I've like instant notification.  Since is cli-only I'm thinking something that spawns a message to a particular tty (or all I suppose).
<dtcrshr> iv installed ubuntu on several cpters for my friends. all of them im gettin an odd issue with the adsl pppoe internet connection. When i just fresh installed, i go to the gui network configuration utiliti, set the pppoe and all works fine. After i reboot the pcs, all of then dont get internet access, only if i go to the terminal and use pppoeconf, and keep going "pon dsl-provider" when the connection drops
<Joker_-_> cygoku_: not that we dont wanna help you out, but I don't know anything bout that...
<Slart> zanberdo: take a look at "wall".. perhaps you can make it do what you want
<dtcrshr> iv installed ubuntustudio (hardy 8.04), ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10, all of them same issue. Different cpters,
<cygoku_> :(
<Joker_-_> zanberdo: guess you're on a good path then... Should be relatively simple.
<zanberdo> Slart: thanks for the suggestion
<zanberdo> Joker_-_: yeah, I'm heading in the right direction... :)
<hwilde> dtcrshr, don't you hvea a router that can do the ppoe for you
<abhishek198> Pici : pricate message
<abhishek198> private
<mrwes> er
<Scunizi> abhishek198: obviously he's not going to PM.. give it up
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, i dont show a intrepid proposed just a hardy proposed
<Dabbu> i have installed kubuntu desktop in ubuntu but open office is beaving strangly any hekp ??
<rww> Dabbu: elaborate on "strangly", please
<Thisdude> joker, i get this message; E: Couldn't find package libSDL_image
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: ok.
<Slart> Dabbu: try explaining a little bit more than "it's behaving strangly".. noone can answer that kind of question
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: it looks like stinger30au has posted a link to some beta drivers for your card. See here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970237
<luca__> salve
<luca__> come funziona?
<Joker_-_> Thisdude: means the package doesnt exists? search with apt-cache search libsdl and try to find the package you are looking for
<Slart> !it | luca__
<ubottu> luca__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubbb> hey how can i tell if my computer is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Slart> ubbb: uname -a
<jtravnick> tdreyer1, ok thanks i will look into that its not a big deal though as hardy does work great for me
<rww> ubbb: uname -a to find out if Ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit, which is what I assume you mean.
<Slart> ubbb: or wait.. you mean if you have a 32 bit or 64 bit processor?
<ubbb> yea
<Myrtti> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Slart> ubbb: ^^ what he said =)
<Myrtti> Slart: *cough*
<tdreyer1> jtravnick: ok. Good luck!
<kks> who's the public image behind it then?
<kks> i want to send him/her a box of burnt ubuntu images to say thanks
<kks> nice, its the only version of linux that i find useful
<Thomas_Zahreddin> hi, to access the filesystem on my PDA / mobile,  i installed snyce-gnomevfs - but it seems not to work - any hints for me?
<pgib> Grrr JAVA runs so crappy on new versions of Ubunut
<hwilde> pgib, no, it doesn't...
<russe11> rww: Just so you know, the line "bob ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap" did exactly what I needed - allow user bob to execute only nmap as root. Thanks for your help!
<hwilde> !attitude | pgib
<ubottu> pgib: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<steph291> in #ubuntu-ops, no one responding :(
<Slart> Myrtti: catching a cold? or.. you're not a "he"? or.. I can't come up with anything else =)
<dude> how do i unlock my files on live cd mode so that i can copy them
<rww> russe11: excellent! Glad I could help :D
<dude> it said i need permission
<Myrtti> steph291: hold on
<macjason0607> guys .. what is a very popular wm besides gnome and kde ?
<Myrtti> Slart: got the last guess right
<hwilde> macjason0607, icewm works for me
<Slart> macjason0607: xfce
<rww> macjason0607: very popular? xfce. There's a whole ton of not-very popular ones, though....
<Slart> Myrtti: my apologies.. will try to get it right the next time
<Joker_-_> macjason0607: i more vote for xfce here
<Joker_-_> i == 1
<pgib> hwilde: are you sure about that?
<Slart> macjason0607: you can try xubuntu, it uses xfce instead of gnome/kde
<Myrtti> Slart: I thought you knew ;-)
<TTilus> macjason0607: you mean desktop environment?
<macjason0607> umm.. i just did a apt-cache search xfce and there is so much to install
<macjason0607> TTilus, yes
<pgib> I read that the version of xserver that is used has a known issue with Java
<Joker_-_> macjason0607: lol of course, it's a whole graphical environment
<racingweirdo> how can i a user un ignore?
<racingweirdo> witch xchat
<pgib> it required changing options in xorg.conf (to change the options to XAA)
<macjason0607> Joker_-_, i can't just install it via the gui ?
<Joker_-_> macjason0607: of course not, it's a "gui" as you call it
<steph291> xserver also have an issue with analog joystick
<TTilus> id guess xfce would be pretty popular
<PiercedWolf> o mierda creo que he perdido a mi novia
<hwilde> !who | pgib
<ubottu> pgib: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pgib> which, while it makes java run acceptably, it slows the system down as a whole.  I was just wondering if anyone knew when the new xorg will hit the repositories
<Joker_-_> macjason0607: you can alway sinatll it via an other gui, but you'll have to restart at some point
<hwilde> !es | PiercedWolf
<ubottu> PiercedWolf: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pgib> hwilde: I'm not speaking to anyone in specific
<racingweirdo> ik thit a ignore to a person but its the wrong person
<PiercedWolf> hwilde, wrong tab sorry
<Joker_-_> macjason0607: I'd suggest to do that in console mode. in fact I wouldnt sugget doing that unless you know what you are doing
<TTilus> macjason0607: try *-desktop packages, they should put up the basic set
<racingweirdo> can anybody help me?
<rww> macjason0607: just install xubuntu-desktop, it'll pull in most of xfce's stuff.
<hwilde> macjason0607, installing icewm is really easy.  just goto synaptic and search icewm.  then install. then hit ctrl+alt+backspace to logout.  then in the sessions menu pick icewm
<luigi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Slart> racingweirdo: isn't there some kind of help function?  try writing /help ... or check the man page?
<Joker_-_> macjason0607: you know that there are distributions of ubuntu already packed with other graphical environment, Xubuntu in that case...
<Slart> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<racingweirdo> klootzak
<steph291> !ubottu xset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu xset
<robb_m> !xset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xset
<macjason0607> googelingi found this sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<rww> !info xset
<ubottu> Package xset does not exist in intrepid
<tdreyer1> !info pastebin
<ubottu> Package pastebin does not exist in intrepid
<Joker_-_> macjason0607: thats indeed the command you'll have to do.
<steph291> where do I put xset freaking command  ?
<gasto> I am following this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557 , but can't assign the default gateway , I get "Operation not permited". I am running the Live CD. Testing network connection
<tdreyer1> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<hwilde> gasto, sudo /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<genii-around> !info gxset
<ubottu> gxset (source: gxset): Graphical preferences utility similar to xset. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-3 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 200 kB
<hwilde> gasto, replace 192.168.0.1 with your gateway ip and eth0 with the interface you're using
<[c0re]> anyone here who is using intrepid ibex?
<rww> [c0re]: lots of us are
<Joker_-_> [c0re]: I'd say most of the ppl here are
<rski> Hello how do i change X BPP to 16 instead of 24?
<[c0re]> rww,  are you? i need a file
<rski> Is there a GUI for doing this?
<rww> Oh, so /that's/ why a bunch of people quit >.>
<hwilde> netsplit.
<hwilde> welcome to irc
<rww> [c0re]: Which file do you need?
<steph291> 1444 person in the channel Oo
<[c0re]> rww, /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh
<steph291> jesus...
<[c0re]> rww, pastebin it plz
<rww> [c0re]: k
<hwilde> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<Otacon22> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<hwilde> there is a package called pastebinit
<hwilde> it's very helpful
<rww> hwilde: I know, I'm using it :P
<dude> my ubuntu start up died im in live cd and i cant save my files because i dont have permission can u tell me how to back up my files
<stefannn_> hello
<rww> [c0re]: http://pastebin.com/f72d79afe
<hwilde> dude, have you mounted your harddrive
<dude> yup
<stefannn_> is there a way to unmute the controls in gnome sound applet ? they are always muted no matter what I do
<dude> im looking at my locked files
<hwilde> dude and where do you want to copy the files to
<macjason0607> brb let me restart in xfce .. let me guess i restart and choose xfce
<Joker_-_> stefannn_: you might wanna try alsamixer?
<dude> to my windows harddrive /disk/vista
<Joker_-_> !alsamixer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer
<Aperculum> I wonder if 8.10 is too heavy for 500MHz celeron with 320MB of ram
<hwilde> dude, open a terminal type  sudo  cp  /wherever/source /disk/vista/destination
<hwilde> dude if you want to preserve permissions and stuff,  cp -apR
<stefannn_> Joker_-_:  in alsamixer I only have the master switch and the capture one is 100 %
<hwilde> stefannn_, but hit m
<Joker_-_>  Aperculum I'd say it is... sevrer edition might be okay but graphical gnome and all... 500mhz... nah, thats being masochist
<hwilde> Aperculum, dsl
<Joker_-_> stefannn_: check for muted channels or something?
<hwilde> Aperculum, dsl = http://damnsmalllinux.org/
<Aperculum> I know
<stefannn_> Joker_-_: I did hit m and nothing
<kronoman> hello, I got a Asus EEE 1000H , brand new, but here (s. america) they are only available with windows xp
<Aperculum> no any ubuntu goodness for my celeron? :(
<[c0re]> thanks rww
<Joker_-_> stefannn_: I'm kinda stuck there... I'd go into the basic things as : check your cables, check your power, check everything twice...
<kronoman> how I can install ubuntu to the eee 1000h?
<dude> hwilde how do i copy a directory
<stefannn_> Joker_-_: :) its on a laptop so no cables, no nothing
<Joker_-_> Aperculum: check out server edition
<hwilde> dude cp -R for recursive
<ardchoille> dude: cp -r
<stefannn_> Joker_-_: damn snd-hda-intel fucked up support in the current kernel
<Joker_-_> Aperculum: or look into a veru very basic install (manual) and install strictly what you need
<rww> !language | stefannn_
<ubottu> stefannn_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stefannn_> sorry
<Joker_-_> stefannn_: don't kno wmuch bout laptops, sry :(
<stefannn_> rww: sorry
<rww> stefannn_: is fine, everyone does it sometimes :)
<[c0re]> wow pastebinit is awesome tool
<stefannn_> ok thanks for the try Joker_-_
<Joker_-_> yw
<Joker_-_> [c0re]: there is way more cool apps than what one will ever know.
<dude> thank you so much all i needed was the -r
<Joker_-_> [c0re]: ever eard of conky? it's a monitoring tool, fully configurable with plugins and all, weights near nothing and it works as a part of your background image... still it's not widely used.
<[c0re]> Joker_-_, do you wanna see my conky?
<KAN1> :D
<KAN1> monitoring for what?
<Joker_-_> [c0re]: I,d like to, but I'm not home... I'm running irssi in a sshed screen...
<[c0re]> KAN1, ass
<[c0re]> Joker_-_,  oh ok
<mker> In /etc/ssh/sshd_config when using ChrootDirectory how do you tell it to use the home folder of every user? %h?
<Joker_-_> KAN1: monitoring your computer. temperatures, network usage, cpu usage, memory usage, all the things related to your computer health and current usage
<rww> Joker_-_: I misread that as "I'm running irssi in a shed", lol
<[c0re]> Joker_-_, i got 2 conky...
<[c0re]> is there any other cool apps?
<Joker_-_> rww: yeah it's creepy here... the chickens all around and all...
<rww> Oh yeah, speaking of conky. How do I get it to run on my desktop instead of in a window?
<Joker_-_> rww: it's a config
<cheaboi> does anyone know how to check the md5sum of a file?
<adub> what is the best vnc server application for linux
<adub> my screen looks like crap
<Slart> !md5 | cheaboi
<ubottu> cheaboi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Joker_-_> [c0re]: theres sh*t-loads of em... just gotta know what you are looking for.
<rww> cheaboi: md5sum filename
<julian> hello, My atheros wlan card no longer works on my dads hardy heron machine
<cheaboi> i tired that but it didnt work
<\Kira> join #archlinux
<icicle99> i tried to install ubuntu for th efirst time . dl and burned 8.10 to a cd . boot with it bit it is not working. got series of ERROR : i/o error on device SR0, Sector 32 , logical block 4.
<\Kira> opps, sorry. forgot the slash :)
<icicle99> help please
<cheaboi> ubottu: Then run the following command from within the download directory: what does that mean
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[c0re]> \Kira, why should we join there?
<TuxSympathiser> ever since the latest kernel update I have been getting random kernel panics
<[c0re]> !ask | icicle99
<ubottu> icicle99: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cheaboi> ubottu: im downloading it onto my desktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<santor> part
<TuxSympathiser> all of which I have been unable to diagnose thus random status
<\Kira> [c0re]: no, it was a mistake on my part, I meant for me to join arch linux. Putting a slash before the linux I typed with cause me to join that channel, I forgot the slash
<xbb> hello
<Joker_-_> icewaterman: thats a hardware error... could be that your download wasnt complete or had a problem / error, the CD might have been damaged or badly burnt, driver might have a problem...
<Joker_-_> icicle99: thats a hardware error... could be that your download wasnt complete or had a problem / error, the CD might have been damaged or badly burnt, driver might have a problem...
<icicle99> is there any forum for ubuntu install reated problems ?
<Joker_-_> icewaterman: sry, wron person
<\Kira> [c0re]: lol, sorry not before the linux I typed, before the command I typed :D I havnt had my coffee yet
<adub> surely someone runs a vnc server on linux in here
<Joker_-_> adub: I do
<Giraffe> hey, i haven't been able to connect to any encrypted wireless networks since the release of 8.10--i'm stuck using the broadcom driver since there is apparently no ndiswrapper-source package that even exists for 8.10.  is there ANYTHING i can do to fix this problem?
<Joker_-_> adub: but I simply use tightvnc
<Joker_-_> adub: and the one that comes with ubuntu
<adub> i am trying to find out the best one that will allow me to connect to my linux box from my windows box and my connect look normal and not just give me a stupid command prompt thats worth if i wanted that i would just use ssh
<xbb> i was trying to install gos, but get this error: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.  when I execute sudo apt-key add gos_repo_key.asc. What am I doing wrong?
<wiebersk> anyone know a good guide to set up ubuntu with bootcamp?
<adub> i need to use the server on the linux box and the crap to look normal when i connect from windows to the linux box
<Joker_-_> adub: ubuntu comes with an integrated vnc server, and from windows I use tightvnc
<adub> oh
<Giraffe> does nobody know what to do here?
<adub> what is the integreted vnc server
<adub> is it gui or command line
<adub> and what is the name of the app
<ValentineXX> whois rww
<nnull> anyone know how to watch live flash streams (such as justintv) in vlc or such? instead of firefox?
<Joker_-_> adub: you have to be logged in as a user, in X, before you can connect to it with tightvnc tho.
<adub> yes im logged in
<Joker_-_> adub: it's gui, as if you where in front of the computer
<rww> ValentineXX: I'm me!
<[c0re]> hey anyone know how do i forward my port? i am using edge internet connection which has no router or whatever
<adub> i am in front of computer
<Joker_-_> adub: in fact, if you where in front of your computer, you'd see the mouse mooving and all
<rww> ValentineXX: you probably want to put a / in front of that
<adub> right i know
<rothchild> I upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid but I just installed intrepid from scratch on another box and it's got a neat new menu bar, how do I get that menubar on my system?
<adub> what is the anme of the application
<ValentineXX> rww: not working with / and without
<Joker_-_> adub: dunno for sure, it's in ubuntu's menu or confgiuration somewhere
<ValentineXX> rww: me at xchat
<Giraffe> [c0re], i don't think you can forward a port without having a router with which to forward it...
<Joker_-_> adub: ask around someone should know
<Joker_-_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Giraffe> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<rww> ValentineXX: do /whois rww, then look in the server tab. The output shows up there, not in the current window.
<ValentineXX> rww: oh yes thanks :D
<rww> ValentineXX: the only useful thing it's gonna tell you is my realname, though :P
<[c0re]> Giraffe,  what about upnp?
<Joker_-_> adub: freeNX is way better tho, as suggested by ubottu.
<rww> anyway, lunch time for me. bye everyone :)
<Giraffe> awesome, that broadcom link didn't help at all
<gianmarco_> hi to all!
<ValentineXX> thanks rww robert
<Joker_-_> adub: but it requires you to have it installe don windows aswell
<rww> ValentineXX: You're welcome :)
<Giraffe> does anybody know anything about the wi-fi issues in intrepid?  this is kind of ridiculous
<gianmarco_> are there any italian ?
<gianmarco_> italiani ?
<tdreyer1> !il | gianmarco_
<ubottu> gianmarco_: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<Pici> !it | gianmarco_
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<ubottu> gianmarco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Sk8rdude> i'm having issues with ubuntu detecting a bluetooth stack... anyone got advice?
<tdreyer1> ooops :)
<gianmarco_> can i link there my blog ?
<Thisdude> hey i need to install this package: libopenal.so.1 but i cant find it in apt-cache search
<aaaaaa> issue about network interfaces ubuntu 8.10
<steph291> comment je fais pour enlever le dpms de mon pc ?
<steph291> powersaving
<Pici> !fr | steph291
<ubottu> steph291: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<steph291> oups sorry
<Giraffe> it's ok!
<kbrooks_> gianmarco_, link where my blog?
<kbrooks_> er
<Sk8rdude> i'm having issues with ubuntu detecting a bluetooth stack... anyone got advice?
<lionel_> salut, première fois sur chat irc
<kbrooks_> gianmarco_, link where your blog?
<steph291> how do I get ride of dpms ?
<steph291> for my monitor
<gianmarco_> http://geekslife.net/
<Joker_-_> how comes I can't find freeNX with apt-cache search?
<Thisdude> hey does anyone know nething bout libopenal.so.1?
<Joker_-_> I tough tit was in the repositories
<Juak> anyone knows where can i find (or how to make) a "verbose" splashy/usplash screen, like the one in backtrack distribution?
<Sk8rdude> Joker_-_: it isnt in the regular repo's... go to their official site and download it there
<michaelnoc> jest tu jaiś polak
<michaelnoc> ??
<Joker_-_> Sk8rdude: humk
<thiefness> Does mythtv automatically install xmltv with it?
<kbrooks_> Juak, uh, do you want the default splash screen to be verbose?
<thiefness> The mythtv installed from the repository i mean
<aaaaaa> ubuntu 8.10 detect but dont alow control ower nic (changing ip etc)
<Thisdude> does anyone know where i can fin libopenal.so.1????
<Sk8rdude> Thisdude: google it!
<Thisdude> yah i have but it comes up for fedora
<Pici> Thisdude: In the libopenal1 package.
<Thisdude> ahhh thanks
<Pici> Thisdude: http://packages.ubuntu.com next time
<TuxSympathiser> can anyone help me solve why ubuntu is randomly freezing?
<Juak> kbrooks_, yes, i want a nifty graphical boot but *also* to be able to watch the messages, did you check backtrack's bootsplash?? men i want something like that
<gnutron> TuxSympathiser: in a terminal type 'tail -f ~/.xsession-errors' note the errors and/or check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wcdl> i have a graphic card that is difficult to setup but i did set it up, and my question is, if i upgrade to 8.10 i'll lost the configuration i made
<Juak> but i don't know how :(
<TuxSympathiser> gnutron, thanx I will try that
<HostileJava> wcdl, when i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 everything continue to work for me
<adrenaline> Hello everyone
<gnutron> TuxSympathiser: other logfiles are in the /var/log/ directory. requires sudo
<adrenaline> Hey what file to i edit to stop the kernel updates in ubuntu
<TuxSympathiser> gnutron, I may need a kernel dump as the kernel panicked
<strange> anyone using thunderbird?
<wcdl> thanks <HostileJava>
<gnutron> TuxSympathiser: sounds serious, less /var/log/messages
<aaaaaa> ubuntu 8.10 dont display network cards when i try manualy to configure them, interfaces dont have eth0 eth1 and wireless entry....
<strange> XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
<strange> Location: chrome://messenger/content/addressbook/abContactsPanel.xul
<strange> Line Number 1, Column 11:alogaccept="return NewCardOKButton();">
<mker> strange, just ask what you want to know, not it anyone uses the same program
<wcdl> and my graphic is VIA CHROME9 HC IGP WDDM
<strange> i have that error
<strange> when i open adress book
<strange> and i cant write in the 'to' box
<Sk8rdude> i have some bluetooth stack detection issues... any help?
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to config a wireless USB controller?
<Thisdude> Pici: libopenal1 cannot be found; ive tried seaching that website you gave me but i dont even know where to start i dont know what it does all i know is i need to to play assault cube 1.0
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to do that?
<biouser> http://dpaste.com/95152/  help!!!
<mker> I have a question about OpenSSH. In /etc/ssh/sshd_config when using ChrootDirectory how do you tell it to use the home folder of every user? %h?
<GodfatherofEire> I need some help setting up a wireless controller
<Sunda1> what package do u need for hg cm ?
<shane_> #xubuntu
<ReL1K> hey guys im getting a "Failed to fetch http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.27-9.19_i386.deb 404 Not Found" any ideas on how to fix?
<Dabbu> in mozilla firefox menu bar is not visible...any help ?
<Dabbu> its white
<gnutron> biouser: try killing the nginx process manually, the try removal again. In a terminal type 'ps aux |grep nginx' the left-most number is the PID, type kill PID where PID is the nginx process, if owned by root you'll eed sudo kill xxxx
<Deiselton> anyone here use bitpim?
<paul68> j/ #ubuntu-nl
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody give me a hand here?
<shane_> how do i join #xubuntu
<__BSD__>  /join #xubuntu
<GodfatherofEire> Hola? Anybody here have any experience whatsoever with wireless controllers/mice in ubuntu?
<gnutron> GodfatherofEire: the best I can do is lead you here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks gnutron, but its not a wireless network
<GodfatherofEire> Its a wireless gaming controller
<JC_Denton_> if I print using the pdf printer where does it end up? trying to print using firefox but once it's done using the pdf printer the dialog dissapears
<gnutron> GodfatherofEire: Im sorry, misunderstood, try googling :)
<GodfatherofEire> Alright, thanks anyway gnutron
<__BSD__> what's a good free FTP server that has a decent GUI?
<wiebersk> filezilla
<__BSD__> for server?
<Melik> guys is there any way i can disable the GDM login window? i just want to login command based ;/
<__BSD__> i thought that was just a client?
<stefg> !info proftp | __BSD__
<ubottu> Package proftp does not exist in intrepid
<goshawk> hi, can someone please have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/300972 ?
<__BSD__> stefg: does proftp server have a GUI?
<DIFH-iceroot> __BSD__: sorry but for what you need a gui?
<Pici> !ftpd | __BSD__
<ubottu> __BSD__: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<__BSD__> thanks Pici
<stefg> __BSD__: this is oooolllld but still useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<Xintruder> hey guys
<__BSD__> ok ty
<mker> __BSD__, I was looking for the same thing but in the end I settled for openssh-server. Piece of cake to set it up and it's more secure than FTP (everything's encrypted)
<gnutron> Melik: BUM boot-up manager may allow that, /etc/inittab was the old way but doesn't exist in ubuntu.
<mker> __BSD__, Just a tip
<Xintruder> Do I have to be an IT nerd to use ubuntu? Or can a normal user use it happily ever after?
<wcdl> how can i backup my xorg file
<shane_> Xintruder, the buntu line is a relativley simple OS,it has lots of help and wikidocs
<gnutron> wcdl: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<gasto> hwilde,
<gasto> sudo /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<gasto> did not work
<mker> Xintruder, Don't worry, it's easy. The biggest problem is that some hardware doesn't have free drivers, that can be annoying. And the lack of games is a problem for some (there are games, just not as many). Apart from that I can't really say there are any.
<stefg> mker: i would agree... but if you don't have a fast cpu, you transfer speed is getting limited by the encryption. on my oldish pIII/800 ssh fs gives me 5 MB/s while simple ftp gives me 11 MB/s
<gasto> No such process
<__BSD__> mker: yea i have openssh but im needing something with an easy GUI for the peopel that connect to it (they are windows users) lol but thanks :)
<mker> __BSD__, Well the server doesn't need a GUI for that. They can use for example Filezilla as client to connect to your openssh server.
<wcdl> thanks <gnutron>
<robacarp> now that upstart has replaced sysvinit, how do I drop to single user mode?
<GodfatherofEire> Well, I have a usb device, should be mounting, but its not, any ideas?
<__BSD__> ah ok i didnt think filezilla could connect to ssh servers i thought it was just an FTP client
<mker> stefg, Oh thanks, that would be good to have in mind when recommending it. I didn't even think about it.
<ericvw> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Giraffe> hey, i haven't been able to connect to any encrypted wireless networks since the release of 8.10--i'm stuck using the broadcom driver since there is apparently no ndiswrapper-source package that even exists for 8.10.  is there ANYTHING i can do to fix this problem?
<mker> __BSD__, yeah, filezilla handles sftp. in fact I think *most* ftp clients out there can handle sftp.
<Xintruder> Will ubuntu run flash, you tube, hd movies on my laptop with no problems?
<wcdl> is anyone knows how to access vista shares via samba
<DIFH-iceroot> Xintruder: depends on your laptop
<wcdl> i tried everything
<stefg> Xintruder: if you have at least 512 MB and 1,2 GHz then yes
<shane_> Xintruder, yes itl do everything that all the other systems do,just way better
<mker> Xintruder, Flash is available for Ubuntu, if you can already watch hd movies on Windows you'll be able to do the same on Ubuntu
<DIFH-iceroot> stefg: works fine with 630mhz
<stefg> DIFH-iceroot: .... but not fullscrenn, huih ?
<mker> DIFH-iceroot, x264 HD movies? I doubt it
<DIFH-iceroot> mker: youtube, as he said
<Dextorion> if you messed up an installation of mysql-server-5.0, is there a way to restore it? config files in /etc/mysql for example..
<DIFH-iceroot> stefg: youtube fullscreen of course
<mrpocketz> hey guys. I just got 8.10 on my Aspire1, and Under Hardware Manager the Atheros drivers are there, but when I click on Network Manager, Wireless doesn't shot up
<wcdl>  is anyone knows how to access vista shares via samba
<mker> DIFH-iceroot, Ah sorry, I thought you were talking about hd
<gnutron> GodfatherofEire: apt-cache search automount  may have something, like gnome-volume-manager
<Giraffe> mrpocketz, don't bother
<Giraffe> nobody's owning up to the problem
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks gnutron
<mrpocketz> Giraffe, this is common?
<mker> Giraffe, I think I had the same problem earlier
<gnutron> GodfatherofEire: im on hardy, your mileage may vary :)
<Ax-Ax> 8.10 sucks :(
<Xintruder> is kbuntu only different than ubuntu by interface graphics?
<paul68> I want to delete my windows partition and put my ubuntu from the 2nd partition to the first how can I make a backup in such a way that I run it and all the programs and settings are available just like I have them now
<biouser> gnutron, there is no nginx process and it still won't uninstall
<Giraffe> oh, awesome, it would appear that ubuntu simply stopped letting sound work for no reason
<sweet_dreams> Can anyone tell me what floc is?
<macjason0607> guys i just messed up a xfce session .. how do i remove the session and start over ? i tried uninstall and it still there
<stefg> DIFH-iceroot: ok... nice to know. but your graphics card is doing some work, too. on a lappie or embedded graphics chipset you'll need arounf 1 GHZ for *smooth* action
<sweet_dreams> What is its advantages over firefox if there is any
<mker> Xintruder, Yep, I don't think it's a good idea of them to call it a different name. It's all Ubuntu, only Kubuntu uses KDE and Gnome is the default desktop environment
<biouser> E: nginx: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Dextorion> How do i reinstall mysql, so it rewrites the config files to original state?
<DIFH-iceroot> stefg: eeepc, 630mhz celeron, intel onboard card
<Xintruder> I remember there was a problem with nvidia driver causing crashes, and nvidia never released a fix. I had this problem with compiz over a year ago. Do any of you guys if this problem ever got resolved?
<Joker_-_> mker: they should add FUbuntu = full install - kde, xfce, gnome and maybe a a few smaller like ice or black
<stefg> DIFH-iceroot: i wont take 800x480 as 'fullscreen' :-)
<DIFH-iceroot> stefg: the videos dont have a much higher resolution
<mker> Xintruder, I don't know about that but my friend who recently installed Ubuntu on his laptop with Nvidia graphics installed the latest drivers manually and he couldn't be happier. Hasn't had a problem.
<Deiselton> guys... im looking for a good decompiler for ubuntu... know of one?
<stefg> i know...  but you usually want them zoomed by 2 on a regtular screen
<djungelkraem> http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/5834/alttabikonerka8.png - white square in the right lower corner of the alt+tab window (should be the icon of the program there - in this case firefox-icon). Anyone knows how to fix this?
<gnutron> biouser: i'm not familiar with it, but if it doesnt load on boot, it probaly does no harm.
<Joker_-_> Xintruder: I've eard about bugs, but never seen one. I use an nvidia card on my desktop and it works fine, except for th einstall part.
<ericvw> what happened to the ntp settings in the date/time preferences?
<Xintruder> einstall?
<mrpocketz> anyone use Multiple displays with more than two monitors in Ubuntu?
<Giraffe> good god, ubuntu intrepid has to be the worst OS i've had to deal with yet
<Joker_-_> Xintruder: had to install in safe mode, the drivers packed in the install are broke or something.
<Xintruder> Does compiz still exist for ubuntu, or did it get discontinued like beryl? Sorry for lots of questions i am quite outdated
<Joker_-_> Xintruder: once it's installed you just install the updated drivers and everything is fine
<Xintruder> Joker_-_, ok thanks
<Joker_-_> Xintruder: compiz-fusion
<ConstantineXVI> Xintruder: compiz is what beryl was merged into
<Joker_-_> Xintruder: thats the fusion between beryl and compiz
<Xintruder> do we still apt-get compiz-fusion ?
<mker> Xintruder, questions is what this is for. Beryl became part of Compiz.
<rww> Giraffe: Do you have specific problems with it? If so, ask them instead of complaining. If you don't, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere that allows trolling.
<mker> Xintruder, should be installed by default
<ConstantineXVI> Xintruder: no', it'
<ConstantineXVI> s stock
<ishiX1939> NewEgg has the EeePC 1000 on sale for $399
<Dextorion> is there a way to restore a config file, like /etc/mysql/my.cnf, to its original state?
<Giraffe> rww, i have asked, with no response
<stefg> Dextorion: apt-get remove --purge <package>, apt-get install <package>
<mker> Giraffe, I disagree, it works perfect on my hardware. But I understand that it's frustrating when you have hardware that does not have free drivers, I had the same problem with my last computer and it was just unusable. Can't help you but I feel your pain and put the blame on the manufacturers of your hardware because it's probably their fault.
<ConstantineXVI> Can I set a script to run depending on what WAP I'm connected to?
<Deiselton> Does anyone know of a decent Decomiler for ubuntu?... ive tried REC and didnt really like it
<Sk8r_> Dextorion: use dpkg -reconfigure
<Xintruder> I have ubuntu burned in my cd, I want kde. which is simpler and less problems, burning a kbuntu cd, or installing ubuntu and doing other stuff later .. ?
<Giraffe> my wireless worked in 8.04, and now it doesn't (i can't connect to encrypted networks).  nobody has had any sort of fix available thus far, and when i tried to install ndiswrapper-source it turned out it doesn't exist in the repository
<gnutron> mrpocketz: this site might help you. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Dextorion> stefg, it doesnt restore the files in /etc/mysql/
<Giraffe> mker, 8.04 worked just fine for my hardware
<hasan> hi
<mker> Giraffe, oh sorry then, I missed your earlier messages where you might have said that.
<hasan> i have question
<Giraffe> in addition to the problems with wireless, alsa has simply stopped working.  OSS works just fine, but alsa...not so much
<mrpocketz> gnutron, just going to install 8.04
<chris__> hey just wondering how i can uninstall kubuntu and install gnome?
<Giraffe> mker, it's not necessarily the fault of the people in the channel--i've had a hell of a night (thank you greyhound buses) and this is just icing on the cake really :P
<mattbd> Can anyone suggest a fix for a problem I'm having in Intrepid with my sound?
<mattbd> It's very harsh and distorted
<mker> Giraffe, If I were you I'd start a thread in the forums. IRC is good when you need a quick answer but for anything complicated I''ve found the forums to be much better.
<Giraffe> mker, as have i, but the forums have the problem in 10+ page threads all over the place.  all of them have the common theme of lots of users complaining amongst themselves with somebody offering a token fix or two and ultimately nothing being resolved
<chris__> hey just wondering how i can uninstall kubuntu and install gnome?
<Xintruder> anyone?
<gnutron> mattbd: a good reference to start with found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mattbd> gnutron: cheers, will check it out
<mker> Giraffe, Paid support? Last option?
<Dextorion> Sk8r_, when i do dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-50, it says its broken or not fully installed..
<robacarp> how do I boot my hardy box into single user mode?
<BoomShaka> hi. can someone else try load http://grails.org using FF3?
<Giraffe> mker, it's not really worth the money...i'm proficient enough in other distros and 8.04 to work within them if necessary
<BoomShaka> it seems to be crashing something
<gnutron> Dextorion: open synaptic and use fix broken packages option may help.
<BoomShaka> or at least makes my machine pretty unresponsive and greys out all my windows
<ardchoille> BoomShaka: Nice and fast here
<mker> BoomShaka, It works here
<BoomShaka> ardantus: what v FF?
<robacarp> BoomShaka: it works fine
<BoomShaka> ver of ff?
<Dextorion> Sk8r_ and when i do apt-get install -f, it says /etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.cnf: no such file or dir..
<Dextorion> gnutron, its a server.
<mker> ardantus, whichever version ir default in 8.10
<Xintruder> my laptop is intel centrino, is that amd64 arch or the other one?
<ardchoille> BoomShaka: ff 3.0.4
<robacarp> BoomShaka: 3.04
<tdreyer1> robacarp: When you reboot, you will have an option ( given by GRUB ) to boot into a rescue mode. This is what you want. You may have to press escape when it prompts you while it is booting
<__BSD__> mker: thanks again for that sftp advice, worked beautifully :)
<robacarp> tdreyer1: right...and I added 'single' to the end of the kernel line and still got a normal login prompt
<gnutron> Dextorion: search mysql in synapic install/reinstall pertinent packages is the best I can advise you.
<rww> Xintruder: depends on which centrino processor it is. do you have more information about it?
<hasan> ubuntu or fedora or suse or mandriva
<bdelin88> Any reason why my cdrom drives (yes both drives) copy files from cd's EXTREMELY slow? ~2mb/s with a normal file copy, or 500kb/s when I Brasero to make a .cue/.bin format of the cd
<mker> __BSD__, Just make sure to lock it down so they can't use shell and they're locked to a folder and so on, send a private message if you want me to help you
<gnutron> Dextorion: synaptic rather, sorry.
<Dextorion> gnutron, it doesnt have synaptic, its a server.
<hasan> whivh one is the best
<bdelin88> i am using intrepid btw, latest updates, etc.
<Xintruder> duo t9300
<robacarp> tdreyer1: is that different than what I should be doing?
<Esaj> what's a way to truncate a large file, e.g. 4GB to a smaller size e.g. 2GB?
<bdelin88> any1 know?
<adrenaline> does anybody know how to have ubuntu not show kernel updates?
<__BSD__> mker: ok, yea its just a local net, the ports arent even forwarded in my router
<Sk8r_> Dextorion: if it's currently installed reconfigure it, if not then make the file it wants and leave it blank
<mker> hasan, depends on who you ask
<relik77080> hi could someone help me with moblock and mobloquer? I edit the sources.list and installed through Synaptic but everytime i use sysnaptic i get moblock related error messages
<gnutron> Dextorion: apt-cache search mysql-server or mysql then check with dpkg -s package name
<Xintruder> rww, duo t9300
<tdreyer1> robacarp: you shouldn't have to edit anything. There should be a few choices there by default. one will say something like "ubuntu 8.04, kernel blah blah-generic" and another "ubuntu 8.04, kernel blah blah-generic (recovery mode)".
<bdelin88> Any reason why my cdrom drives (yes both drives) copy files from cd's EXTREMELY slow? ~2mb/s with a normal file copy, or 500kb/s when I Brasero to make a .cue/.bin format of the cd -  Running Intrepid Ibex
<rww> adrenaline: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction%20to%20Holding%20Packages
<Sk8r_> Dextorion: then reconfigure it when it's installed
<rww> adrenaline: do that on linux-image
<Xintruder> hasan, bu 3arab mal windows mb mal linux
<mker> __BSD__, ok, if you trust them to go everywhere in your computer :)
<tdreyer1> robacarp: try the one that says "recovery mode"
<robacarp> tdreyer1: ooh....thanks
<relik77080> is this the wrong place to ask for help on moblock?
<Sk8r_> relik77080: yes
<adrenaline> cool thanks rww
<relik77080> Sk8r_:  where is the right place?
<relik77080> theres no moblock channel?
<bdelin88> Any reason why my cdrom drives (yes both drives) copy files from cd's EXTREMELY slow? ~2mb/s with a normal file copy, or 500kb/s when I Brasero to make a .cue/.bin format of the cd -  Running Intrepid Ibex anyone experiencing the same issues? :)
<rww> Xintruder: I believe that the Centrino T9300 is a Core 2 Duo processor under a different name, and Core 2 supports 64-bit, so yes, that should support Ubuntu 64-bit.
<sudobash> can I configure a wlan0 device the same way an eth0 device in /etc/network/interfaces ???
<bobbob1016> I used scalpel to figure out which drive I had formatted data on.  They both seem to have data on them, but I could be reading the output wrong.
<sploozer> anyone have experience with setting up pxelinux over winPE and GHost???
<levidos> !!!please help!!   when i plug into my notebook my external speakers, the internal ones won't mute...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sk8r_> relik77080: look on the official site for a support chan/mailing list
<U-dontu> hey. How do I change my HD to boot from 2.6.27-8-eeepc insted of 2.6.27-8-eeepc lean ? Its 8.10 on Eee pc
<robacarp> tdreyer1: that worked...thanks
<mando> hey hay alguien de Panamá
<tdreyer1> robacarp: sure thing!
<adrenaline> rww, hey it is all greyed out for me
<rww> !es | mando
<ubottu> mando: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rww> adrenaline: what is?
<bobbob1016> !patience | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mando> ok sorry... anybody from panamá????
<levidos> please, help:   when i plug into my notebook my external speakers, the internal ones won't mute...
<bobbob1016> !patience | levidos
<ubottu> levidos: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<adrenaline> According to the website it says to lock version but it is all greyed out rww
<rww> adrenaline: oh, I made a mistake anyway. You'd want to lock the linux-image package you're using (so e.g. linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic for me)
<adrenaline> rww, also linux images is not checked
<bdelin88> lol sorry ubottu :)
<mker> levidos, I know a friend of mine had that problem with his laptop, don't know how he solved it but I'm pretty sure he found the solution in the forum. Search there and you might find
<rww> adrenaline: the "lock version" option is greyed out?
<adrenaline> rww yes
<rww> adrenaline: that's odd. Try the Apt/Dpkg way on the site instead, then
<gnutron> Dextorion: man apt-get shows the fix broken packages syntax iirc.
<Dextorion> Sk8r_, alrighty.. some.. kind of progress. created the file it wanted. ran apt-get install --reinstall mysql.. Worked as far as i had to give it a root password for mysql. It tries to start mysqld, and fails. dpkg: Error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure)
<levidos> i'm searching... thanks :)
<adrenaline> Wait rww  I figured it out you rock
<Dextorion> gnutron, thank you.
<rww> adrenaline: :)
<Aperculum> does 64-bit java work on 64-bit firefox at all on 8.10?
<adrenaline> So now rww it won't show me updates?
<U-dontu> hey. How do I change my HD to boot from 2.6.27-8-eeepc insted of 2.6.27-8-eeepc lean ? Its 8.10 on Eee pc
<bdelin88> Any reason why my cdrom drives (yes both drives) copy files from cd's EXTREMELY slow? ~2mb/s with a normal file copy, or 500kb/s when I Brasero to make a .cue/.bin format of the cd -  Running Intrepid Ibex
<levidos> is kmix for kubuntu only? how do i start that?
<zykes-> anyone seen something like "dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us (--remove):" before ? Tried with purge as well without any luck
<thomas_> hi
<Smegzor1> I have edited /etc/modules.  How do I reload modules without rebooting?
<florian_> irc.voila.fr
<rww> adrenaline: pretty sure it won't. The "Lock Version" option tells apt never to update that package, and I'd assume that update-manager is smart enough to notice that
<Coggz> Im having a problem with gtkpod. On ubuntu 8.10 it freezes for ~10secs every time i click something... please help
<scriptx> intrepid definitely has better power management
<bobbob1016> bdelin88, Don't ask your question so often.  If people know the answer they will say, repeating it makes them want to help less.
<scriptx> but still cutting short
<rww> adrenaline: you might also want to do the same with linux-image-generic if you have it installed. Ditto linux-image. That'll make doubly-sure.
<oskar-> U-dontu:  what is "2.6.27-8-eeepc lean"?
<scriptx> my battery lasts about 30 mins :/
<bdelin88> thanks bob, but this seems like a very simple thing...
<adrenaline> Cool did you lock yours?
<bdelin88> either everyone has shitty file copying from CD's or it's just me, and I would just like some input is all...
<adrenaline> and did you see the update this weekend?
<bobbob1016> bdelin88, Yes, but if someone knew, they'd say.  Probably you, since my speeds are fine.
<U-dontu> oskar: its 2.6.27-8-eeepc lean or most likey 2.6.27-8-eeepc recovery. It boots from recovery insted of 2.6.27-8-eeepc
<rww> adrenaline: nope, mine are unlocked. I just know how to do it
<Coggz> bdelin88: what is your problem? I wasn't here when you asked
<bdelin88> coggz, i am just going to copy paste: Any reason why my cdrom drives (yes both drives) copy files from cd's EXTREMELY slow? ~2mb/s with a normal file copy, or 500kb/s when I Brasero to make a .cue/.bin format of the cd -  Running Intrepid Ibex
<rww> adrenaline: I don't have any problematic hardware (possibly because it all uses free drivers), so I don't need to lock my kernel to a working version
<oskar-> bdelin88:  look in the output of "dmesg", if there appear errors regarding the cd
<Coggz> bdelin88: was it like that before Ibex?
<adrenaline> rww I don't either just a work lappy and don't want any probs to arrive
<bdelin88> i haven't used ubuntu since gutsy really...
<adrenaline> It is all working good now.
<Duh_Ubuntu[a]> ubuntu 8.10 dont display interfaces in manual configuration of network?!
<bdelin88> this time i am trying to make it my main os so i couldn't really tell u
<bdelin88> let me run that command real quick
<oskar-> U-dontu:  do you use the grub boot loader and simply want to change the default selection??
<drinkymilk> I'm having trouble with sound again, any help out there?
<oskar-> U-dontu:  sorry, one ? too much ;)
<adrenaline> Thanks again rww
<rww> adrenaline: You're welcome :)
<zykes-> http://pastebin.ca/1272669 < anyone ?
<kilowhis> guys whats the command in terminal to look up a domains dns info
<U-dontu> oskar: yes I want to change the default, so I dont need to fix it everytime I boot :)
<ryushe> kilowhis: whois?
<bdelin88> hey coggs u still there
<kilowhis> oh
<validom_> hi! Does someone have an idea how to chat on a console (bash) with other logged-in users? I did this 10 years ago last time and forgot how to dow this ;)
<rww> kilowhis: whois, dig, some other commands... depends on what info you want
<kilowhis> i see thanks
<gnutron> drinkymilk: for references try here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<bdelin88> i sent u a separate im
<rww> validom_: you mean talk?
<kilowhis> :)
<rww> validom_: as in, the command talk?
<validom_> rww: ah yeah :)
<drinkymilk> ok
<rww> validom_: there's a package "talk" that has it. Try that :)
<oskar-> U-dontu:  then edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst with you favorite editor (sudo in front) and look for a line "default x". simply changing that should suffice
<validom_> already install rww :)
<dekkong> Hello how much free File System space is recommended?
<validom_> thanks a lot, that's it for now ... oh, just forgot: i love ubuntu, thx all!
<gasto> OK, I am going to ask it in other words, perhaps now you find your way to help an Ubuntu newbie. I am having issues with the network, I don't know if Ubuntu is detecting the adapter or not. Is eth0 the default adapter, hence my sis900 network adapter is seen, or must I do something to view my fkcing network adapter
<rww> validom_: You're welcome :)
<U-dontu> oskar: Thanks Ill try that :)
<gasto> it is useless to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557 if I can't now if it is the actual adapter I am using
<ryushe> gasto: eth0 is the first adapter, eth1 the second etc etc
<oskar-> U-dontu:  make a backup, and beware of errors. the file is critically for booting
<Coggz> Im having a problem with gtkpod. On ubuntu 8.10 it freezes for ~10secs every time i click something... please help
<rww> gasto: Yes, eth0 only appears if it detects an ethernet adapter. Please don't curse in here, btw.
<bojtel> hello every1, is someone who can help me with conf twinview ?
<santor> i recently switched to xmonad from gnome and am having trouble with a few login scripts, i had them setup in gnome from somewhere or other but they stoped work, where should i write a bash script to start these things
<ryushe> bojtel: if it's 8.04/8.10, and you're using an nvidia card, just open the nvidia settings app undr system -> administration and activate the second screen (that should be seen at that point)
<Omar87> How do I install .bin files?
<archangelpetro> why does flash on firefox screw up on a regular basis? just going white, and not working?
<dekkong> Hello how much free File System space is recommended?
<ryushe> Omar87: sh <nameofbinfile>.bin last time I checked (could be wrong)
<oskar-> Omar87:  depends on the inner format. what do you expect it to be and what does "file <file.bin>" say?
<rww> archangelpetro: because flash is closed-source non-free software so we can't fix it ourselves, and Adobe doesn't really care about fixing bugs with it.
<thechef> I want my laptop to suspend to RAM when logged out, not only when logged in. How can I achieve that?
<gnutron> Omar87: try chmod u+x  filename.bin then ./filename.bin
<Gm4n> ubuntu just finished installing on a G4 cube with the 7.10 alternate install CD for powerpc. It gets partly through the ubuntu progress bar on boot, then dumps me into busybox. Any suggestions?
<ryushe> archangelpetro: if you feel adventurous, by all means please install the latest beta flash player and tell us how it works for you. :)
<thechef> I mean I want my laptop to suspend to Ram when logged out and laptop lid is closed and not only when logged in and laptop lid is closed. How can I achieve that?
<Scunizi> archangelpetro: just make sure that you only have one flash player installed at a time.
<ikhider> Hello, am trying to get the computer tp do DVD playback
<rww> !dvd | ikhider
<ubottu> ikhider: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikhider> Hehe, tried that. Which is why I am here
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<gasto> I want to be banned, really this channel has proven the most unuseful one
<lordchavez> Hey guys... is some1 in here who is experienced in confugiring PCI-E Cards? plz qry me
<rww> gasto: /part #ubuntu
<oskar-> gasto:  why? what is you problem?
<ryushe> gasto: we gave you an answer, don't blame us if it's not what you wanted to hear
<bojtel> anyone knows how to change resolution in twinview ? can go to 640x480
<tdreyer1> !attitude | gasto
<ubottu> gasto: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rww> ikhider: did you do both of the commands in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Ubuntu%208.10%20(i386) ? That's all I needed last time I set up DVD.
<ryushe> gasto: rephrase the question otherwise
<__BSD__> yea no ones getting paid here
<gasto> well, I get no answers, people asking about GTK and bllsht get their answers, but people with Live CD problems getting things done, like installing drivers form internet, can't, because you are bussy helping the people with minor problems
<gasto> I have a network issue, and you don't seem to care
<gasto> fck off
<oskar-> lol, ok
<pi_> what is your live CD problem?
<ryushe> wow
<ryushe> I think at least 4 people gave him an asnwer
<__BSD__> pwned
<Scunizi> pi_: to late.. he's been banned
<pi_> aight
<amundsen> does anybody know why acerhk isn't recognized by m-a ?
<rww> We now return to your regular scheduled #ubuntu, and apologize for any temporary fire.
<ryushe> lol rww ;)
<ryushe> bojtel: about your resolution issue, the nvidia settings tool should detect the fact that the newly connected monitor can use a higher res
<mikebeecham> hey guys...can anyone tell me if Ubuntu has an application that will allow me to access AFP shares?
<ikhider> Hello, yes--I tried all the commands...repeatedly
<jim_p> someone please name me a gtk1 app
<lordchavez> Hey guys... is some1 in here who is experienced in confugiring PCI-E Cards? plz qry me
<ikhider> Still no dice
<Coggz> Im having a problem with gtkpod. On ubuntu 8.10 it freezes for ~10secs every time i click something... please help
<jtravnick> is it posible to get windows to be able to see my ubuntu harddrive?
<Jack_Sparrow> lordchavez Please ask for help with your particular card make.. nvidia..ati..ibm  you will get better help
<Jack_Sparrow> jtravnick yes
<drinkymilk> i gave up with alsa a long time ago
<djiezes> jtravnick: yes, you need to look for ext2 driver for windows
<drinkymilk> i am having trouble with oss
<ryushe> mikebeecham: there's a package called afpfs-ng afaik that should allow for AFP access
<dr_willis> !ifs | jtravnick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs
<rww> ikhider: please don't message people in #ubuntu without asking
<djiezes> jtravnick: http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<dr_willis> !ext2 | jtravnick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<gnutron> drinkymilk: right click on the volume icon, choose a proper device and try again.
<jtravnick> ok thanks i will go goggel
<drinkymilk> every once in a while this happens and i can't remember how to make oss work again
<dr_willis> silly bot. :)
<rww> ikhider: I'm actually in the middle of work stuff right now, so might be better to ask someone else anyway...
<pi_> do i have to have a password for ubuntu?
<lordchavez> i got a GeForce 7600GT PCI-E and I get a Blackscreen after installing NVIDIA drivers all the time... i fixed this issue recently with my Notebook AGP nvidia card... but i dont with the 7600GT PCIE
<dr_willis> jtravnick,  be care full wthat fs-driver tool. You can easially trash you rlinux install
<bojtel> can anyone help me with my resolution problem?
<ikhider> Please don't make comments on IRC without asking
<pi_> bojtel, what is the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> lordchavez Much better question.. that will work
<gnutron> drinkymilk: try system / preferences / sound
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > ikhider
<ubottu> ikhider, please see my private message
<ryushe> bojtel: I gave you an asnwer a few lines up, didn't work for you?
<ikhider> Please do not send private message without asking
<oskar-> lol
<bojtel> pi: im trying to configure twinview, but I cant change my other display to show 1024x768 resolution
<drinkymilk> gnutron: what do you want me to do here
<ReL1K> hey guys im getting a "Failed to fetch http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.27-9.19_i386.deb 404 Not Found" any ideas on how to fix?
<drinkymilk> ?
<Coggz> Im having a problem with gtkpod. On ubuntu 8.10 it freezes for ~10secs every time i click something... please help
<rww> pi_: passwd -d username to remove the password. If you're just looking to get the login manager to log you in automatically, System > Administration > Login Window > Security > Enable Automatic Login
<bojtel> ryushe: sorry didnt see that
<djiezes> ReL1K: that's either a wrong link or the server is down
<pi_> thanks rww
<ryushe> bojtel: np, sounds like that wouldn't work anyways based on what you just said. If not, the other way to fix it is to edit the xorg.conf config file by hand and insert the resolutions by hand into the config file for the second monitor
<lordchavez> i got a GeForce 7600GT PCI-E and I get a Blackscreen after installing NVIDIA drivers all the time... i fixed this issue recently with my Notebook AGP nvidia card... but i dont with the 7600GT PCIE
<bojtel> ryushe: yes i've tried that but I was only able to change the panning resolution , witch made it bigger but in a small resolution
<ryushe> lordchavez: did you recently upgrade from a AGP card in that machine?
<lordchavez> ryushe: no its a complete new installation of 8.10
<djiezes> lordchavez: i'm afraid i can't help you, but i can confirm that the geforce 7600 works fine with the nvidia drivers, i use the same card right now
<ikhider> Please do not ask without asking
<Jack_Sparrow> lordchavez I have 7600 pci-e here but I dont bother with the ones from NV.  I lost almost 100 fps using those
<drinkymilk> lordchaves: nvidia usually has some tutorials for linux users, try their web site
<Jack_Sparrow> ikhider May I have a word in PM please
<joshritger> how can I lock certain Icons on my desktop where they are so they don't move when I do clean up by name?
<djiezes> lordchavez: you installed them via the 'hardware restricted drivers' applet ?
<lordchavez> screen stays black afterwards... the nvidia-glx-new is the correct one?
<lordchavez> djiezes: yeah
<lordchavez> but after installing i always get the black screen
<ikhider> Far too cluttered and complicated.
<Jack_Sparrow> lordchavez the drivers may be right but just not detecting your monitor correctly.
<djiezes> lordchavez: weird, the same card works fine here.
<rblst> if i print a PDF file, i get an enlarged/scrambled output, this only goes for PDF
<djiezes> !nvidia > lordchavez
<ubottu> lordchavez, please see my private message
<gnutron> ReL1K: try choosing nother mirror in synaptic / repositories.
<pi_> what's a good mp3 player
<ryushe> xmms :)
<rww> !player | pi_
<ubottu> pi_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<drinkymilk> i like amorok
<jron> anyone using mdadm? I'm trying to figure out why my raid5 array spits out the msg "metadata format 00.90 unknown, ignored"
<lordchavez> ill try the official driver again
<lordchavez> cya later
<jron> pi_: try MOC (music on console) stupid simple and works great.
<drinkymilk> i haven't made any progress with this oss problem. does any one have any solutions?
<robacarp2> I cat'd a binary file and now my tty is botched....how can I fix it w/o reboot?
<dr_willis> robacarp2,  use the 'reset' command.. type it in blind. :)
<Coggz> Im having a problem with gtkpod. On ubuntu 8.10 it freezes for ~10secs every time i click something... please help
<gnutron> robacarp2: ctrl-c  or reset from the terminal menu
<quentusrex> what license is Ubuntu released under?
<quentusrex> and what licenses would allow software to be included in 'main'
<lvlefisto> hi, y updated ubuntu. It installed me the 2.6.27.9 kernel image but i can't see it in the menu.lst
<djiezes> robacarp2: ctrl-c, ctrl-l (?)
<pi_> thanks guys
<rww> quentusrex: different packages are under different licenses. Most of ubuntu is under GPL or BSD
<robacarp2> djiezes: yea, none of that worked....I even logged out
<rblst> if i print a PDF file in 8.04, i get an enlarged/scrambled output, this only goes for PDF, i didn't have this before
<robacarp2> gnutron: thanks, that worked
<drinkymilk> #oss
<Bizzie>  :D
<robacarp2> gnutron: wow that was ugly
<lvlefisto> i must have chosen the wrong option when i ran the update
<lvlefisto> does anyone know how to solve this? i want to add the new kernel image to the menu.lst
<temppy> lvlefisto: I think you can reinstall the kernel.  [q]  is this your only OS install?
<lvlefisto> temppy: ubuntu is the only OS i have
<gnutron> robacarp2: binaries are only meant to be read by the machine
<lvlefisto> i tried reinstalling using synaptic
<lvlefisto> but it didn't ask me again for the option to update de menu.lst
<temppy> lvlefisto: well, if you only have 1 ubuntu installed, you should just reinstall the kernel.  It should update the menu.lst
<robacarp2> gnutron: yea...I had assumed that it was a text file...oops
<djiezes> lvlefisto: you could look into your /boot direcotry, see if the right kernel is present, & add it manually in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file (copy the previous entry & edit the kernel version nr.)
<gnutron> robacarp2: it happens to us all. or most anyway.
<thvdburgt> Hi, I have to use pppoeconf to connect to the internet. I'm using nm .7 now and noticed the DSL-tab and tinkered around with it but I didn't succeed. Is nm .7 capable of replacing pppoeconf or do I still have to use it?
<robacarp2> gnutron: hopefully I'll remember that command so next time I don't have to come whining to the irc :-)
<lvlefisto> djiezes: the kernel is present in the /boot dir
<lvlefisto> djiezes: i'll try that, thanks
<gnutron> robacarp2: typing reset works too, even when its not echoing the typing properly.
<djiezes> lvlefisto: np, good luck, for safety, keep your present entry
<rblst> if i print a PDF file in 8.04, i get an enlarged/scrambled output, this only goes for PDF, i didn't have this before
<robacarp2> gnutron: thats what I used to get it back.  I thought `clear` would work
<gnutron> rblst: just print to your printer
<rblst> gnutron: that's what i'm doing
<oskar-> rblst:  is this with all pdf files or just one?
<rblst> pskar-: all
<rblst> oskar-: all of them
<gnutron> rblst: try http://localhost:631  that should give you the CUPS administration for setting up the printer properly.
<bojtel> ryushe: do you know what I should write in xorg file?
<ryushe> bojtel: post your xorg.conf to pastebin orso, let me have a look at it
<oskar-> rblst:  i would have suggested the same, try to set up the printer again... i must leave now
<rblst> ryushe: and what exactly do i have to set there, this printer used to work fine, i don't know what has changed
<rblst> oskar-: thanks, i'll try
<ryushe> rblst: ? wrong person? :)
<harveyd> anyone got suggestions on a good terminal / shell?
<test34> The bluez-audio package is obsolete but what should I use in it's place?
<ebroder> I filed a bug with backports a week and a half ago or so. I'm not complaining - I realize it hasn't been that long, but should I be poking someone somewhere or something to get it moving?
<harveyd> ive been using tilda, but recently will only work when ran as root
<rblst> ryushe: sorry, i don't get you
<ryushe> rblst:   [15:42] rblst: ryushe: and what exactly do i have to set there, this printer used to work fine, i don't know what has changed
<bojtel> ryushe: sorry I am new to this.. how do I do that ?
<gnutron> harveyd: gnome-terminal or konsole in KDE. bash is the preferred shell.
<dr_willis> harveyd,  depends on wht fetures you are looking for.. I use 'terminator' :) its not in the offical repos
<ryushe> !pastebin | bojtel
<test34> or where can I find that information ?
<ubottu> bojtel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DavidCanarias> hi
<goldmetal> hello, i just upgrade kernel, how to tell grub to use it?
<DavidCanarias> Has anyone used Linux Mint? I am thinking about changing, but would like to hear some comments first please? Any offers?
<rblst> ryushe: do you mean that i'm the wrong one?
<ryushe> bojtel: use the above info and paste your current xorg.conf there, then post the URL here
<q2dm3> selam
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: yeah, I tried it, looked nice, that was it. Didn't see any reason to switch tbh
<goldmetal> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<djiezes> DavidCanarias: I used 4.0, liked it very much, but am back on ubuntu now.
<rwwIsAFK> !mintsupport | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<rwwIsAFK> test34: bluez-alsa maybe? See http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bluez&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
 * rwwIsAFK actually goes afk
<U-dontu> does compiz run on Eee pc 900?
<profanephobia> kgrubeditor keeps crashing on me, heres the error report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78997/
<goldmetal> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DavidCanarias> Thanks everyone, not exciting news though!
<dr_willis> U-dontu,  i hear it can.
<ryushe> U-dontu: probably pretty slow I would think
<djiezes> DavidCanarias: just try it out, i think they have a live-cd
<DavidCanarias> rwwlsAFK:   Sorry !mintsupport what did you mean by this as I didnt understand sorry
<DavidCanarias> djiezes: Think I will do that.
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: if it's only for the look that you're interested in Mint, don't bother at all I would say. you can get the same eye candy in regular Ubuntu
<bojtel> ryushe: ok here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78998/
<dr_willis> You can make normal ubuntu look just like mint. if you wanted.. the 'extra' mint tools.. are handy at times.. but nothing that spectactular.
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: It's not the look really, I want something that works properly and my Ubuntu is playing sillies!!! Perhaps I should delete Ubuntu and reinstall from a CD?
<ryushe> bojtel: looking now
<bojtel> ryushe: if you fix my problem I'll buy u a new car !
<profanephobia> Sorry i gave the wrong error report. This is what the terminal outputs when i try to start kgrubeditor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79000/
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: try a live CD for mint 5 and Ubuntu 8.10 and see which one works better for you
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: I have just updated to Ubuntu 8.10 last night and had hoped it would rectify some problems, but it hasn't made any difference.
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: what kind of issues are you having ?
<ryushe> (just curious)
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<FatherCarbon> i have a question, guys.. i'm trying to install kubuntu 8.10 64bit using the alternate installer from a USB drive. The drive boots and as expected, the installer cannot find the cdrom drive. This is where the problem lies: I've tried manually mounting the usb drive to /cdrom, and then after continuing the installer it says 'could not read file from cdrom' -- it's the debconf preconfig file
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: They are stupidities that make life annoying. Like Java not working properly, amsn not working properly and a bit slow sometimes. When I switch to my other user number it is quicker to run and amsn works perfectly!!! I don't understand why?
<lvlefisto> djiezes: thanks, it worked!
<nite_johnboy> When booting - I see a " Red * " in left column - Can't read it before it comes to desktop login screen - Is there a way to find out what this is not loading/starting correctly ? ?
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: tried removing any stored preferences for amsn from your users home dir?
<djiezes> lvlefisto: happy to hear ;)
<ryushe> bojtel: what's the brand and type of your second monitor?
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: I don't know how to do it? :-(
<nite_johnboy> !bootup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootup
<bojtel> ryushe : its a samsung 42" plasm
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: open a terminal and do "ls -la | grep amsn" and see if that returns anything
<profanephobia> kgrubeditor keeps crashing when I try to start it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79000/
<pi_> im so noob icna't even start compiz...
<gnutron> nite_johnboy: in a terminal type dmesg |less  look for errors.
<ryushe> bojtel: trying to make a media center eh? :)
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: Will do! I will let you know what happens
<nite_johnboy> gnutron: Thanks will do....
<djiezes> profanephobia: maybe try #kde or #kubuntu (?)
<solexious> How can I send an EOF though a console with my keyboard?
<thvdburgt> Is there an easy way to translate pppoeconf settings to NetworkManager? I for instance don't know what to fill in at 'Service'
<bojtel> ryushe : nah just want to use it as an extended display
<ryushe> bojtel: any info on the exact type?
<DavidCanarias> ryushie: This what happened - drwx------  13 david david   4096 2008-11-19 00:12 .amsn
<DavidCanarias> drwx------   2 david david   4096 2008-11-08 21:42 amsn_received
<gnutron> solexious: ctrl-d may do it.
<DavidCanarias> ryushie: This doesn't mean anything to me??
<solexious> gnutron, Thank you
<solexious> gnutron, Perfect :)
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: close off aMSN if it's currently running
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: then, type the following in the console: "mv .amsn .amsn_backup"
<Roger_K> does anyone know if I can copy apt files from one machine to another or are they removed after installation?
<karllenz> hey i need help i cant change my screen resolution form 640x480
<theanimal619> http://whitethunder.rickrolld.me/
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: will try
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: then restart aMSN and see if it works for you now
<theanimal619> http://tinyurl.com/69vmbo
<nite_johnboy> gnutron: Is there a way I could have this log print to "home" or somewhere as a .txt log file or a .html file ?
<ryushe> bojtel: is it a PN42A450 by any chance?
<bojtel> ryushe: yea samsung ps-42S5H
<karllenz> anyone??
<gnutron> nite_johnboy: dmesg > filename.txt
<ryushe> bojtel: thanks, gimme a bit
<FatherCarbon> sorry everyone, i'm going to paste my question again:
<FatherCarbon> i have a question, guys.. i'm trying to install kubuntu 8.10 64bit using the alternate installer from a USB drive. The drive boots and as expected, the installer cannot find the cdrom drive. This is where the problem lies: I've tried manually mounting the usb drive to /cdrom, and then after continuing the installer it says 'could not read file from cdrom' -- it's the debconf preconfig file
<DavidCanarias> ryushie: It said no such file existed and I copied what you wrote!!
<Coggz> Im having a problem with gtkpod. On ubuntu 8.10 it freezes for ~10secs every time i click something... please help
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: you did this in the same terminal right?
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: Yes I did
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: does pwd return?
<ryushe> euh
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: WHAT does pwd return?
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: Sorry dont understand?  pwd?
<Roger_K> type it
<nite_johnboy> gnutron: Cool - Thanks so much!
<Roger_K> in terminal
<Roger_K> its print working directory
<ryushe> DavidCanarias:  "pwd" in your console
<gnutron> ryushe: present working directory = pwd
<xintruder> hi
<ryushe> gnutron: thanks, but I think you meant DavidCanarias ?
<jaek> does the sun-java6-jre on 64bit ubuntu 8.10 have 'javaws'?
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: It wrote /home/david
<Roger_K> im pretty sure its print
<gnutron> ryushe: sorry dude
<xintruder> I just installed ubuntu, I can't su. Is root disabled by default?
<DavidCanarias> gnutron: Thks
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: ok, try this: "cd .amsn" then "ls -l"
<xintruder> how do I enable it?
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: same thing, no such file or directory
<rwwIsAFK> !sudo | xintruder
<ubottu> xintruder: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<BoomShaka> xintruder: try sudo?
<xintruder> why can't I su ?
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: try this again: "ls -la | grep amsn"
<rwwIsAFK> xintruder: because the root account's disabled by default
<gnutron> DavidCanarias: i refrain from 'you're welcome in lieu of bandwidth, but welcome.
<xintruder> how do I enable root ?
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: think the same as before : It said :  drwx------  13 david david   4096 2008-11-19 00:12 .amsn_backup
<DavidCanarias> drwx------   2 david david   4096 2008-11-08 21:42 amsn_received
<xintruder> sudo apt-get xchat , doesnt download xchat. Ideas?
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: ah, it already did what it needed to do :)
<shadowfaux> can anyone give me some help with file-roller?i'm using v2.22.3 and i've checked ubuntuforums.org as well as fileroller.sourceforge but can't see a fix for my problem
<yusuo> any idea how i could downgrade vlc to 0.8.6 in intrepid
<bojtel> ryushe: if you see 1024x768 in the xorg file , its where I tried to conf the panning..but as said before that didnt work
<DavidCanarias> gnutron: Sorry didnt understand your message I have done something wrong?
<gnutron> xintruder: apt-get install xchat use sudo prefix
<Roger_K> xintruder, apt-get install xchat
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: the command I gave you earlier moved the current .amsn directory to .amsn_backup. Try starting aMSN up again
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: So do you think it will work now?
<Roger_K> xintruder, your missing the install
<bdelin88> i am thinkin that i may go back to window$
<gnutron> DavidCanarias: nothing wrong, happy to help.
<ryushe> bojtel: I just found the horizontal and vertical refresh for the TV, one sec
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: try it ;)
<Roger_K> bdelin88, which distro do you use
<DavidCanarias> gnutron: Glad to hear this, thanks
<bdelin88> ubuntu
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: if not, we'll move the directory back, and no harm will have been done
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: Will do, appreciate yr help
<Roger_K> ibex?
<bdelin88> yes
<xintruder> E: Couldn't find package xchat .. hmm..
<Roger_K> eh
<xintruder> its been a while me and ubuntu :< !
<hochron> so why should I install ubuntu versus debian?
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: If I close down my messenger Pidgin to open amsn will I lose Ubuntu?
<bdelin88> i am pretty computer savvy, but it seems anytime i want to get something to work, i have to hit the forums and go through extensive command line "stuff"
<Roger_K> i like heron
<Roger_K> so fast
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: euh? closing Pidgin closes Pidgin, nothing to do with Ubuntu ;)
<bdelin88> ...I just don't have 3 hours a day to keep configuring my distro lol
<Roger_K> xubuntu 8.04
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: then I  will close Pidgin and be back OK
<Roger_K> the best
<bdelin88> is that the xfice version?
<Roger_K> yes
<Roland123> how to extract rar files?
<bdelin88> rolan go to applications menu
<bdelin88> add/remove
<ryushe> Roland123: if the archive manager doesn't, then install rar and unrar using the package manager
<bdelin88> and type in "rar" or ".rar" and see what programs come up :)
<Roland123> ok thnx
<erUSUL> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xintruder> how do I enable root account?
<amh> is there a list of wireless cards that will work natively in 8.10 desktop?
<karllenz> anyone i cant change my screen resolution at all :(
<bmunger> i just did a dist-upgrade on my ubuntu 8.10 server box and now it just sits at Starting up... and I tried the previous kernel with same results.. recovery mode also doesn't work.. any idea what could be wrong?
<ryushe> xintruder: for regular use you shouldn't need the root account, just sudo
<erUSUL> !hcl | amh
<ubottu> amh: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<yusuo> xintruder sudo -i
<bdelin88> i really want to like ubuntu... but i just feel like I am going to have to tinker the hell out of my computer to get things to work, and then a new version of ubuntu will come out and i will be like, FFFFFFFFFFF! I have to do it again.... i mean dear god my blackberry is going to be hell if I want to figure out how to sync it...
<erUSUL> !rrot | xintruder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rrot
<erUSUL> !root | xintruder
<ubottu> xintruder: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ryushe> bojtel: interesting problem your monitor is tbh
<xintruder> how can I update everything in my laptop after a fresh install?
<lordchavez> couldnt fix the thing.. xserver says display not found
<lordchavez> plz query me
<xintruder> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<yusuo> sudp apt-get update
<yusuo> *sudo
<bojtel> ryushe: what is tbh?
<yusuo> u get that xintruder
<archangelpetro> tbh == to be honest
<ryushe> bojtel: to be honest :)
<xintruder> yup, thanks guys
<erUSUL> xintruder: with the update manager
<bmunger> i guess ubuntu server isnt ready for production use
<Roger_K> bdelin88, theres a palm sync launcher for ubuntu 8.04
<Roger_K> blackberry is palm based i think
<bdelin88> ... i don't think so
<xintruder> im using kbuntu, am i in the right room btw?
<yusuo> yeah update manager would do as well im more of a terminal guy though
<bdelin88> you have to do a lot of compiling with the early stages of the berry project
<yusuo> lol no
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: Well done, thanks a million it worked!!!! Do you know what was wrong then?
<Roger_K> i see
<yusuo> ubuntus gdm based kubuntus kde based
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: no idea, but it sounded like messed up settings for the app
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: your welcome btw :)
<jamlo> hi
<bmunger> where can i get help for ubuntu server
<jamlo> hi guys
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: well you were right. I usually connect to this chat with Pidgin...... I couldn't see how to do it with amsn, or don't I actually need to?
<jamlo> is this chat room only for programmers
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: if you want an all-in-one chat tool, I hear Pidgin is great
<Roger_K> xchat
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: I personally use XChat for IRC stuff, don't use anything else anyways
<DavidCanarias> jamlo: No I don't think so, but there are a lot of genius's around Just popt your question
<ardchoille> jamlo: no, it's support for Ubuntu
<bdelin88> I have come to the point where I am thinking... if I have to use a virtual box to print... and use the virtual box to run office 2007 (BC I NEED ABSOLUTE COMPATIBILITY WITH OFFICE DOCS) then why am I running ubuntu, it just seems like more work, unless anyone can convince me otherwise, I mean I really love the idea of the whole thing, but with Microsoft giving everyone the shaft, there's not much that anyone can do... i understand that,
<bmunger> just checking if anyone can see my text
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: Is that used with Applications, Internet?
<ardchoille> bmunger: yes :)
<bmunger> ok
<Roger_K> bdelin88, i use virtual machines
<bmunger> then im just being ignored
<Roger_K> its faster than a full windows install
<Roger_K> way faster
<gnutron> bdelin88: openoffice supports MS .doc  format
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: XChat? Yeah, you should find that under Applications -> Internet (if it's installed.) If not, look it up in the package manager
<bdelin88> yes it's just the fact that I shouldn't have to use virtual machines
<ardchoille> bmunger: I doubt it, not everyone here knows the answer to every question
<bdelin88> and i know that they do support that
<Roger_K> i agree
<bdelin88> but they do not support DOCX very well, the new office 2007 format
<Roger_K> but i have licenses for some specific programs
<jamlo> programming
<bmunger> it makes no sense.. i did a dist-upgrade and now i cant boot my system to any kernel
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: Yes I have it installed, but up come so many options it confusing. Or do you just click on the Ubuntu server?
<bdelin88> the default "save" file for 07 office is DOCX
<bmunger> it just hangs at the starting up point
<Roger_K> bmunger, your graphics card isnt good enough for ibex
<bdelin88> unless specified, so most ppl are starting to send me DOCX
<BoomShaka> soi just installed java6 jre using apt-get, but my JAVA_HOME environ var is not set automatically... where exactly is java installed to, or how do i find it? "locate java" just yields a bunch of crap
<DouglasK> Anyone know if the Asus WL-160N card works natively in ubuntu?
<bmunger> its ubuntu server.. no X11
<jamlo> how can i access programmings part
<ryushe> DavidCanarias: euh, I guess :) otherwise look for freenode.net in the list of servers and hit connect, then join the #Ubuntu channel
<Roger_K> odd
<Roger_K> something has a problem then
<sweetgu1> how can i access my thumbdrive?
<bdelin88> and i am having to use virtual box's crappy sound emulation with little blips in and out so that i can listen to yahoo radio :), i guess i could wine IE on here... but see... more tinkering...
<bmunger> i think someone put in a shitty upgrade package
<ryushe> bojtel: I see the issue I think. Let me ask you this, does X currently show you something?
<Roger_K> because with ibex mine wouldnt get past boot, it couldnt load the nvidia drivers and the processor/ram combo couldnt run it on its own
<DavidCanarias> ryushe: Ok will try, but with the Ubuntu one it was having problems with my host name
<xintruder> how do I know if I have the correct drivers (nvidia) installed to run compiz correctly on my kbuntu?#
<ryushe> sweetgu1: plugging it in should make it available either on the desktop with an icon, or in tthe left hand side of the file manager
<bmunger> now i have to spend hours reloading this box and setting up the repository
<bdelin88> i realize that most of this if not all of it is NOT ubuntu's fault... but it's all a big pain in the ass
<sweetgu1> ryushe: Oh! works.
<DavidCanarias> BoomShaka: I am having lots of problems too with Java 6. Have u found a solution? I'd be interested to know
<bojtel> ryushe: what do you mean X (sorry Im a noob)
<BoomShaka> DavidCanarias: all i want to know is what the install path for java is.........
<bdelin88> and yes i am just ranting to the whole channel
<Roger_K> xintruder,  system>hardware drivers
<ikonia> bdelin88: best not to
<Roger_K> but
<DavidCanarias> BoomShaka: Sorry I cant help you then! Good luck.
<bdelin88> lo
<ryushe> bojtel: can you see a desktop right now?
<bdelin88> lol ikonia
<Roger_K> why do you want compiz though
<DouglasK> ok .. better question.  What wireless N adapter is recommended for Hardy Heron/
<shadowfaux> does i'm having problems with file-roller that isn't covered by any of the ubuntu help sites or bugzilla. my problem is that when i extract anything (zip or tar.gz mainly) file-roller ignores any subfolders and extracts anything to one folder
<bojtel> ryushe: yes I see it but the resolution is incorrect
<ryushe> bojtel: ok, but both screens work right now?
<Roger_K> lol DouglasK  not anything belkin i know that
<bojtel> ryushe: yes
<gnutron> jamlo: try /join #ubuntu-devel
<bdelin88> well one thing that still frustrates the hell out of me... is that intrepid was supposed to be an update based on network compatibility and things like that, yet I still don't see a GUI for Internet connection sharing or network bridging?  I mean c'mon...
<ryushe> bojtel: is your main screen a flat panel? ie. not a CRT?
<bojtel> ryushe: yes its flat panel connected to dvi, and the other through vga output
<bdelin88> i don't want to go through command line hell just to accomplish the few simple options that windows DOES provide
<karllenz> can anyone help me change my screen resolution it wont let me change it
<whadar1> how can I compress pdf while keeping good quality?
<BoomShaka> Any idea what the default install path of java6 JRE is ?
<bdelin88> karllenz just hit up the forums
<ryushe> bojtel: so both screens are flat panels?
<ndee> does anyone have a recommendation for a web proxy?
<ryushe> ndee: Squid?
<bdelin88> who is trying to set up dual monitors? i just set it up, i can help out :)
<erUSUL> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE3-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 679 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<DIFH-iceroot> BoomShaka: /usr/lib/jvm/name-of-your-java
<faryshta> Encore Wireless not working.
<gnutron> BoomShaka: /usr/bin/java
<thvdburgt> Is there an easy way to translate pppoeconf settings to NetworkManager?
<ndee> erUSUL: is it easy to setup?
<faryshta> someone knows to use usb wireless?
<ndee> I just want something easy to setup
<karllenz> bdelin88:one card or 2 cards?
<erUSUL> ndee: dunno never used it myself
<ryushe> bdelin88: bojtel is
<BoomShaka> DIFH-iceroot: thanks dude!!
<thesaint> Hi, 1st time here, need some assistance with 8.04 we taking turns?
<gnutron> BoomShaka: i gave the executable, DIFH-iceroot is right.
<IdleOne> thesaint, ask and ye shall receive, if answer is available
<faryshta> usb wireless, someone?
<bojtel> ryushe: yes both are flat
<ryushe> bojtel: both screens are flat panels, correct? One via DVI and the other via VGA?
<BoomShaka> gnutron: ye, I saw that. thanks too anyway :)
<ryushe> ok
<bojtel> ryushe : yes
<gabri> hi,
<WNxCryptic> What is the easiest way to remove gnome from an ubuntu install?
<WNxCryptic> 8.1, btw.
<thesaint> great, I have an external vga port for my laptop and I cannot get it to work in 8.04.  card is a nVidia 700m
<IdleOne> WNxCryptic, to have pure kde?
<ryushe> bojtel: the other one is the BenQ monitor?
<bdelin88> err sry about that
<bdelin88> bojtel i am going to send u a private IM
<volcom> ssh
<thesaint> sorry 7000m card
<WNxCryptic> IdleOne to get rid of the Gnome desktop and other unused packages.
<karllenz> can anyone help me with my resolution issue??
<IdleOne> !purekde > WNxCryptic
<ubottu> WNxCryptic, please see my private message
<bdelin88> err
<bdelin88> bojtel you rejected my invite...
<IdleOne> WNxCryptic, what desktop are you planning on using?
<bojtel> bdelin: sorry I am new at this
<bdelin88> so am i :) i'll send another
<gabri> every time i try to do somthing in prints, ubuntu says i'm not autorized
<gabri> help me...
<faryshta> support or drivers for usb wireless?
<Flare183> Anyone know the status on the Ubuntu Home Server Project?
<beph> ANyone using 3 accelerated screens and know of a good solution?
<bojtel> ryushe: Benq is my main monitor
<demonspork> in 8.04, whenever the menu.lst for grub gets updated automatically, it sets up the wrong partition, and I was fine with editing it when a new kernel would come out, but now it rewrites the menu.lst file every time I boot into Ubuntu, using the wrong hdd partition numbers and UUID and removing the boot options I put in for Windows. how do I keep grub from doing this
<ikonia> Flare183: is that an official ubuntu product ?
<ryushe> bojtel: ok, almost there
<softwarejonas> is there any way to mount a Zune player into the linux file system?
<IdleOne> faryshta, be more specific with your question
<Flare183> ikonia: Not yet
<WNxCryptic> IdleOne, KDE
<IdleOne> WNxCryptic, follow the link ubottu sent you
<enmasse> guys need some help
<ikonia> Flare183: it's nothing to do with ubuntu by the looks of it
<enmasse> what are some good irc clients?
<gabri> anyone can help me?
<enmasse> that have server lists/color schemes
<IdleOne> WNxCryptic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE here you go
<enmasse> i had konversation before but it had no servers
<BoomShaka> ok, so I need to add a folder to my PATH env var. export PATH=%PATH%;/blah/my/path ? is that correct?    how do i do PATH = PATH + XXXX
<enmasse> im using xchat right now
<enmasse> but its soo hard to read
<enmasse> how do i make text bigger/colors?
<WNxCryptic> IdleOne, I did and the packages listed for removal when I enter the command suggested on that page there are only 3 packages that are going to be removed.
<dr_willis> BoomShaka,  thats totally wrong.. CLOSE but wrong. :)
<faryshta> I have an encore usb-wifi, don't work.
<WNxCryptic> IdleOne, that seems a bit low for Gnome.
<bojtel> ryushe: do you think it'll work?
<DIFH-iceroot> enmasse: irssi is the best but its harder then xchat and mirc (imo)
<dr_willis> BoomShaka,  export PATH=$PATH:NEWPATH/TO/ADD
<faryshta> IdleOne, I don't know what else to ask.
<Casperov> any1 know how to make vlc my default movie player...hate having to right click open with.....
<Flare183> ikonia: ok
<thesaint> can anyone help?  With my video card issue?  I just need to switch the screen to an external monitor
<goldmetal> how to use kde network manager instead of gnome network manager?
<BoomShaka> dr_willis: hehe ye, i knew it was wrong. thanks tho!
<ryushe> bojtel: not sure, should work, let's put it that way ;)
<IdleOne> WNxCryptic, keep reading there are hundreds of packages to remove
<ryushe> bojtel: make a backup of your current xorg.conf just in case, you know how?
<dr_willis> BoomShaka,  if you have custome commands put them in the users home/bin directory. that dir will get auto-added t the path
<gabri> help me..
<enmasse> DIFH-iceroot, yea i was told irssi but that was very confusing
<m1dn1ght> enmasse: Settings > Preferences > Interface > Text Box --- change font
<enmasse> ill try that
<IdleOne> WNxCryptic, it should be the same packages for 8.10 as 8.04
<demonspork> in Ubuntu 7.10, menu.lst is rewritten with the wrong information each time I boot it, how do I make it not update menu.lst and let me do it manually
<DIFH-iceroot> enmasse: its a shell-client but its so powerful and it can be used as an icq,msn,yahoo and jabber-client too
<bojtel> ryushe: ehh i've done it before...not sure I remember though
<ryushe> bojtel: as root or using sudo, "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup"
<ryushe> bojtel: this is in a terminal by the way
<faryshta> I have an encore-realtek usb-wifi, it only work for a few seconds then stop all internet connections
<pi_> anyone feel like telling me what buttons im supposed to press to enable the compiz 3d cube thingy?
<erUSUL> pi_: you have compiz/effects already enabled?
<bojtel> ryushe: yes terminal , iknow
<pi_> they should be
<erUSUL> !ccsm | pi_ you need to configure the cube plugin
<ubottu> pi_ you need to configure the cube plugin: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Cteel> Need help!
<erUSUL> pi_: simple-ccsm is enough to get the cube
<erUSUL> !ask | Cteel
<ubottu> Cteel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<U-dontu> Im so sick of ubuntu now. Say something that'll make everything okay.
 * Cteel nod
<Cteel> How can i install something with the .run extention with all the administrator privilege?
<pi_> already installed both versions of the (probably unneccasary)
<faryshta> IdleOne, I don't know what else to ask.
<faryshta> I have an encore-realtek usb-wifi, it only work for a few seconds then stop all internet connections
<ryushe> bojtel: feel like trying it out?
<erUSUL> Cteel: what are you trying to install?
<thesaint> I just need to switch the screen to an external monitor, i have a geforce 7000m card
<Cteel> erUSUL, tremulous.86.run
<bojtel> ryushe: ok backup done
<nixbox> how do i execute an echo command with sudo? it gives an error
<bdelin88> ryushe are u there
<ryushe> bojtel: Ok, check http://paste.ubuntu.com/79010/plain/ and save that as a new xorg.conf in your /etc/X11/ directory, then restart X
<DouglasK> nixbox: sudo su, then do as  you please
<erUSUL> Cteel: chmod +x file.run && sudo ./file.run
<ryushe> bdelin88: yeah, one sec please
<Cteel> X.x
<bdelin88> make sure you set the xorg for bojtel to TWINVIEW
<bdelin88> that's the settings that he will want
<Cteel> erUSUL, I just got Ubuntu installed, i get absolutely nothing
<bdelin88> ok it looks like you set it that way
<erUSUL> !terminal | Cteel
<ubottu> Cteel: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<erUSUL> Cteel: open a terminal
<ryushe> bdelin88: of course, he mentioned two screens, I don't assume separate X screens running unless told so.
<ryushe> bdelin88: :)
<bdelin88> haha ok
<bojtel> ryushe: do I have to log out of here to restart x?
<bdelin88> it took me a while to figure that one out since twinview was greyed out :)
<bdelin88> bojtel i think you can just reset the GDM
<erUSUL> Cteel: done?
<Cteel> Terminal opened
<erUSUL> Cteel: where did you dled the file?
<ryushe> bojtel: if you're using an IRC application on the current desktop, then yes. But before you do, wait a sec
<bdelin88> "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and then to get back in "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<bdelin88> can't he just do the above ryushe?
<Cteel> From the official website of tremulous
<nixbox> DouglasK, thanks
<erUSUL> Cteel: i meant where in your system did you saved the file
<erUSUL> Cteel: on Desktop?
<bojtel> ryushe: ok xorg file saved
<DouglasK> nixbox, no problem.  remember to type "exit" when done
<Cteel> erUSUL, Yup desktop
<faryshta> I have an encore-realtek usb-wifi, it only work for a few seconds then stop all internet connections
<bdelin88> ryushe, do you remember if it was twinview or xinerama that you can't have two different resolutions?
<erUSUL> Cteel: do "cd Desktop"
<bdelin88> bojtel needs to different resolutions for his two screens
<ryushe> bojtel: do this: quit all apps. log out of your desktop. not shutdown, not anything else, just log out. then try to move your mouse to the second screen (which'll be black). If it doesn't work, hit ctrl-alt-backspace (restarts X). Try the above again. If still don't work, backup current xorg.conf to xorg.conf_old, and put the backup back in place and restart X. Ok?
<dr_willis> bdelin88,  i recall ahving different res's in BOTH twinview and xinerama
<alfavasquez> hello there
<bdelin88> hmm, alright then
<alfavasquez> hi to everyone
<bdelin88> o/
<alfavasquez> need alot of help anybody
<erUSUL> Cteel: done?
<bdelin88> just give me a hug and tell me it will be alright alfavasquez
<Cteel> erUSUL,  Commande introuvable (Command not found)
<faryshta> someone knows a command to know what is the chipset of an usb-wifi?
<alfavasquez> ok ill give u a big hug
<bojtel> ryushe: so if it doesnt work I will have to use the backup file you mean
<alfavasquez> lin88 can u help me ps
<erUSUL> Cteel: cd Desktop then hit enter without "
<ryushe> bojtel: yes, which is why we made it, so you have something to go back to
<Cteel> erUSUL, Aucun fichier de ce type (No folder of that type)
<bdelin88> i remember messing with xorg and didn't backup as a complete ubuntu noob, boy was i pissed
<alfavasquez> Iam having alot of problem with my kyocera kpc 680
<alfavasquez> cant configure it
<alfavasquez> anybody
<erUSUL> Cteel: well... the folder for Desktop should be in you language (mine is in spanish → Escritorio)
<bojtel> ryushe: i understand that but what is the command to replace the file with the backup file
<bojtel> ryushe: presuming it wont work that is
<Roger_K> bojtel
<Roger_K> want life to be simple?
<erUSUL> Cteel: use cd WhateverDesktopistanslatedinyourlanguage
<Roger_K> use gksudo thunar
<Biker803> Hi guys, if there's anyone who is well versed in ISCSI (open-iscsi specifically) and Apache if they could give me a hand with an issue I'm having. I posted on the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=999192 Thanks!
<Cteel> erUSUL, I'm already on my desktop i think
<Roger_K> or gksudo nautalus
<bdelin88> oooh thunar what is this? :)
<Roger_K> or whatever
<Roger_K> file manager
<faryshta> someone knows a command to know what is the chipset of an usb-wifi?
<erUSUL> Cteel: check with "ls" that the file is there
<Roger_K> but if you gksudo you can copy and write any files
<ryushe> bojtel: first: "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old" then "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf" . clear?
<erUSUL> faryshta: lsusb ?
<Roger_K> just be careful
<ryushe> Roger_K: pretty hard to do without X
<Cteel> erUSUL, What that did?
<hochron> so why should I install ubuntu versus debian?
<Roger_K> you have no file manager installed?
<faryshta> erUSUL, only show "REALTEK Semiconductor corp"
<enmasse> guys help
<bdelin88> ubuntu is "easier"
<enmasse> how do i connect to rizon?
<enmasse> whats the port/server?
<oneway1> channel
<ryushe> Roger_K: he does, but we're messing with X, and if it doesn't work, he needs to know how to do it via command line
<cs_student> Anyone here use netbeans 6.5?
<erUSUL> Cteel: list files and dirs i
<hochron> not good enough
<faryshta> I need to know which chipset uses the usb-wifi to know which driver to install
<bdelin88> lol
<enmasse> guys how do i connect to rizon?!?!?
<bdelin88> hochron are you new to ubuntu?
<dr_willis> enmasse,  whagt is rizon?
<Roger_K> ryushe, sorry i didnt know that
<enmasse> whats the server(s)/ports
<enmasse> the irc network rizon
<hochron> never vused it
<enmasse> xchat doesnt already have it >______________>
<bdelin88> sry i mean are you new to linux
<hochron> * used
<bdelin88> hochron^
<gnutron> enmasse: default irc port is 6667
<ryushe> Roger_K: I know, but before we completely confuse him ... ;)
<hochron> no
<enmasse> so how do i figure out what servers rizon uses?
<Roger_K> true
<bdelin88> ah ok, well then you automatically know more than i do
<dr_willis> enmasse,  google.com would be a good place to check.
<enmasse> why don't linux clients come with a large list of servers like mirc???!
<erUSUL> Cteel: the file is there; isn't it? then just do...
<erUSUL> Cteel: chmod +x file.run && sudo ./file.run
<Roger_K> enmasse, it does what client are you using
<bdelin88> i am new, and i chose ubuntu because it has (apparently) a lot of community support, and supposedly more than any other distro, and a lot of hype surrounding it.
<dr_willis> enmasse,  xchat does come with a large list..  i have to wonder why do i NEED a list of 100000000000 IRC servers...
<Roger_K> exactly what willis said
<hochron> thanks for the info bdelin88
<ryushe> Also I'm upgrading a laptop from 8.04 to 8.10 in the meantime, which requires attention every now and then :)
<Roland123> which gui program is able to do a ext3 partition?
<bdelin88> eh, i try
<enmasse> xchat
<Roger_K> ryushe
<IndyGunFreak> Roland123: what do you mean?
<ryushe> Roger_K:
<enmasse> Roger_K, how can i add a large list of servers to konversation?
<Roger_K> watch out for graphics card
<Cteel> erUSUL,  I think it kinda worked
<Roger_K> has to be running latest drivers or something, i tried on my laptop and it kills everything
<erUSUL> Cteel: ok
<enmasse> Guys I like Konversation but it comes without list of servers how can i add server to it, I AM COMPLETE LINUX N00b
<bdelin88> hoch, i figure that with such a large development base and support base, ubuntu seems to be the distro to lead linux into the future
<Roland123> well.. for example qtparted has ext2  but no ext3
<gnutron> Roland123: gparted is a partition editor available in ubuntu
<enmasse> like i have trouble doing basic commands in console?
<Roger_K> enmasse, idk i dont have any kde apps
<dr_willis> Roland123,  you can do ext3 in gparted.. Youjust format it as ext3.... ext2/3 are  closely related...
<ryushe> Roger_K: I fully updated everything before upgrading, and also have a barebones X config just in case for the nv driver ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Roland123: i don't know, iv'e not used qtparted in forever.. gparted will do ext3, but i usually use live cds for that.
<Roger_K> nice
<bdelin88> ...but you may be better off than me, i don't have a damn clue what i am doing other than "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" :)
<Roger_K> mine was nv driver too 8400gs
<Roger_K> hope yours makes it
<enmasse> Roger_K,  are you on xchat?
<Cteel> Oups couldn't load OpenGL System
<Roger_K> enmasse, yes
<Cteel> subsystem
<Skky> Hey can anyone help me with a pretty simple Dual-Monitors question?
<enmasse> how would i make a keyboard shortcut for xchat to launch the channel searcher?
<ryushe> Roger_K: this is a Quadro something, should be ok
<savage1> does anyone know what version of "linux" these new emachines, like the acer emachine 520, come with?  it literally just says "linux" rofl
<Roger_K> lol nice
<hochron> bdelin88: hmmm right now i am using suse but not long ago found out they are in cahoots with microsoft, so I am looking for a new distro :)
<fte> will OO3 be available in the default hardy repositories in the future?
<enmasse> i mean the channel list
<Roger_K> does suse handle drivers better though?
<bdelin88> well i think you will find that you like ubuntu or one of the xubuntu kubuntu variants
<Roger_K> i find kde and xfce to be bad with drivers
<gnutron> enmasse: once connected issue the /list  command to the IRC server
<bdelin88> you should just use ubuntu roger :)
<enmasse> hmm thankyou
<dr_willis> enmasse,  xchat has very  powerfulls scriptiong features and help/docs. check the help menu/xchat homepage..   an alias/command would be easier then a keyboard shortcut.. but you can proberly do a shortcut also
<Yahovah> Roger_K: Window managers don't handle drivers.
<Cteel> erUSUL, Thanks a lot
<bdelin88> not one of the varients
<bojtel> ryushe: now my scnd screen is disabled?
<erUSUL> Cteel: no problem
<kitche> savage1: why not look it up sinceit's most likely Fedora or Xandros
<Roland123> is it safe to make changes to a partition table, when that drive is in use?
<enmasse> thank you all
<enmasse> i love you all
<Roger_K> weird
<enmasse> <3
<IndyGunFreak> Roland123: i don't believe it'll make changes to a drive thats in use.
<kitche> fte: for hardy no maybe for the next ubuntu release
<bojtel> ryushe: my plasma says "no signal"
<ryushe> bojtel: but you have X?
<gnutron> Roland123: partitioning is very dangerous for the un-initiated.
<Roger_K> because ive installed xubuntu and kubuntu cds, then i get the ubuntu packages from apt
<ryushe> bojtel: run the nvidia settings tool again, see what it says
<Roger_K> and drivers suck until i get the ubuntu apps
<bojtel> ryushe" only on my main screen
<IndyGunFreak> Roland123: just download partedmagic live CD, boot it and use it..
<gnutron> Roland123: many tutorials are available, google.
<bdelin88> ryushe, I was able to configure my settings with just the nvidia control panel
<Yahovah> Roger_K: You may be confusing "drivers" with configuration applications.
<Roland123> luckily all valuable stuff is on an external hdd
<savage1> kitche: trying dude.  the emachines.com website has nothing nor does acers.  I'm googling my ass off.  I think acer bought the emachines name and moved the laptops to linux
<faryshta> Cmon people, need help with an usb-wifi.
<swordfish> hi, whenever I watch streaming videos from the browser.. after I fullscreen the video it unmaximizes itself, can anyone tell me how this is happening?
<enmasse> what does it mean
<enmasse> when a channel says
<IndyGunFreak> Roland123: well, a backup is a good idea, but i don't think its gona work regardless.
<enmasse> cannot send to channel?
<ryushe> bdelin88: same here, but he wasn't for some reason. I think cause the 42" screen he's connecting is non-standard
<gnutron> enmasse: it's moderated.
<IndyGunFreak> Roland123: because you have to unmount the drive to modify its partition setup.
<bdelin88> hmm
<Yahovah> faryshta: This isn't your personal tech support channel.
<bojtel> ryushe: I see both dispalys there but it says that crt-0 is disabled
<dr_willis> enmasse,  many irc channels REQUIRE you to have a regiestered/identified nick.. see' /msg nickserv help 'for more info
<enmasse> kk
<gnutron> enmasse: it's moderated. in other words an operator needs to +voice you.
<ryushe> bojtel: click on the second screen and click on the 'Configure' button
<Roland123> k.. shall find the live cd and do it from there
<Roland123> bb
<savage1> LX.N070C.008 is the manufacturer part number
<Skky> Hey can anyone help me with a pretty simple Dual-Monitors question?
<enmasse> >nickserv< help
<enmasse>  Usage: MSG <nick> <message>, sends a private message
<enmasse> >NickServ< help
<enmasse> >nickserv< register
<FloodBot2> enmasse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enmasse> hmm how do i register/get voice?
<bdelin88> is there anyone here who has used windows for quite some time and has decided to switch to ubuntu, I would like to visit with you, bc I am not so sure this is for me :)
<bojtel> ryushe: yes and then?
<IndyGunFreak> Skky: depends... maybe, i have dual screens on my main PC, but i'm not at it at the momsent
<bdelin88> but i really do like ubuntu...
<dr_willis> enmasse,  ------->   /msg nickserv help
<bdelin88> anyone? :)
<dr_willis> enmasse,  all on one line.. no space at the front..
<ryushe> bojtel: do you see a 'Twinview' option? if so, enable the radio button in front of it and click 'Ok'
<IndyGunFreak> bdelin88: well, i used windows for 7-8yrs, dual booted for 2yrs, and now I'm linux only..
<phix> ello
<enmasse> i type that
<enmasse> and i dont get anything like
<enmasse> register
<enmasse> or commands
<FloodBot2> enmasse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> enmasse,  then you 'talk' to nickserv and read what it says
<enmasse> or nickserv identify
<ryushe> bojtel: then click 'Apply' in the underlying window
<bdelin88> mind if i hit you up with a private convo indy guy
<phix> ryushe: yay! I was just about to ask some dual head questions :)
<gnutron> enmasse: http://freenode.net/
<enmasse> can someone just tell me how to add tons of servers to konversation?
<dr_willis> enmasse,  then you are doing somthign wrong..  you should get a priv. message back from nickserv
<Skky> IndyGunFreak: my only problem is that my right monitor is showing the login screen / app menu / etc (acting like the main screen) while my laptop display, which i want as the main screen, is acting as secondary screen
<zetharx> i mount a cd in the drive and a link to that directory automatically appears on my desktop.  how do i stop that?
<enmasse> thats my favorite client
<bojtel> ryushe : I can choose either  separate
<enmasse> cuz so far i hate xchat
<enmasse> its ubergay
<phix> ryushe: I am trying to run two X servers, using gdm to launch them specifying different server layouts to use.  I am having no luck
<faryshta> s there a command to know what is the chipset of an usb-wifi?
<rdx> Hey, got some raid problems. My 6disk raid5 won't rebuild after Ubuntu Server 8.04.1 install. /proc/partitions doesnt show three of the disks, however fdisk -l /dev/sdx shows the raid formattet paritition properly.
<mads-> hi. For some reason my laptop will not let ubuntu create an ext3 file system on it.. During the installation it just fails - what can be the reason for this? please :S
<bojtel> ryushe: sorry  I can choose either separate x screen or twinview
<Roger_K> ifconfig
<Roger_K> i think
<ryushe> bojtel: choose Twinview
<IndyGunFreak> Skky: are you using nvidia?
<bdelin88> it's grayed out i bet
<enmasse> hey guys
<enmasse> how do i add servers to konversation/
<bojtel> ryushe: yes, and then apply?
<Skky> IndyGunFreak: yes, but I could never get the nvidia gui to work, so i used this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<phix> My issues is I dont want to use Twinview or Ximeria, I want a multiseat environment pretty much.
<enmasse> cuz xchat is gai
<enmasse> *gay
<ryushe> bojtel: yes
<phix> any ideas how to do this?
<ryushe> enmasse: please refrain from that kind of language here
<Skky> IndyGunFreak: the logical assumption was changing "LeftOf" to "RightOf" but that did not change anything but moving all my desktop icons over to the left
<Roger_K> google enmasse
<CastilleV> You could use mIRC via wine.
<Roger_K> or goto #kubuntu
<enmasse> roger i did
<phix> CastilleV: or just use irssi
<dr_willis> Konversation isent that hard to figure out....   check its docs? look in the menus... expore the thing
<enmasse> and it said i need to use this thing called perl and 3 things
<gnutron> enmasse: install wine, install mIRC
<IndyGunFreak> Skky: no, i think there's a setting in the nvidia-settings, that sets whcih monitor is "default"..
<enmasse> and it made my head hurt
<Roger_K> lolwut
<phix> enmasse: use irssi
<enmasse> and i didnt understand
<ryushe> bojtel: anything?
<enmasse> to install a server list
<enmasse> it was all soo confusing
<enmasse> :(
<bojtel> ryushe : ok now I can see the other display. BUT the resolution is still only 640x480
<Roger_K> oh you have a server list
<Roger_K> idk
<mads-> hi. For some reason my laptop will not let ubuntu create an ext3 file system on it.. During the installation it just fails - what can be the reason for this? please :S
<enmasse> no
<enmasse> i dont
<IndyGunFreak> why would anyone use mirc via wine?.. there are plenty of good linux irc clients
<enmasse> its this perly script?
<phix> IndyGunFreak: like irssi :)
<Roger_K> why dont you just connect to the server
<Roger_K> instead of trying to add a list
<IndyGunFreak> phix: one of many.. :)
<enmasse> how do i do that?
<gnutron> IndyGunFreak: nothing seems to please him. mirc is idiot proof
<Roger_K> you use a bunch of irc chats?
<ryushe> bojtel: the resolution drop down gives you no other options?
<IndyGunFreak> gnutron: well, in my opinion, xchat-gnome is idiot proof
<CastilleV> Ubottu
<CastilleV> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<bojtel> ryushe : I can choose auto, 640x480 or 320x240
<phix> IndyGunFreak: in my opionion irssi is idiot proof :)
<tomaustin> i did a server install of ubuntu. when in X the trackpad and keyboard dont respond (ibook) and when i reboot it starts shutting down in a funny language.. any ideas?
<enmasse> irc chats?
<IndyGunFreak> phix: i dont' know about that... irssi can be intimidating to those who are used to a GUI..
<gnutron> IndyGunFreak: i'll agree, however generic xchat seems better, your mileage my vary :)  i don't use either but ive been there.
<enmasse> ahh
<enmasse> nvm
<enmasse> i got it
<rdx> Anyone got an explanation? /dev/sde1 is not listed in /dev but if you fdisk -l /dev/sde it appears. Raid parition.
<enmasse> i go the server list
<enmasse> in xchat
<FloodBot2> enmasse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enmasse> copy and paste info and add to konvseration
<IndyGunFreak> gnutron: i prefer xchat... just aying xchat-gnome, is bout as idiot proof as mirc.
<enmasse> :)
<ryushe> bojtel: and I guess that auto defaults to 640x480?
<gnutron> IndyGunFreak: 10-4 agreed.
<phix> IndyGunFreak: well I guess I have a different definition of the term 'idiot'
<phix> any way
<phix> I need some X help
<bojtel> ryushe: yes I guess so cuz its on auto now
<ryushe> bojtel: sorry :(
<IndyGunFreak> phix: lol, how long have you hung out here?... we're referring to a guy who instead of using a native linux app, he's trying to get one working w/ wine.. which is foolish
<ryushe> bojtel: in that case, don't know what to tell you to be honest
<erUSUL> rdx: you can add an entire disk /dev/sde to a raid array no need to make a partition /dev/sde1
<erUSUL> rdx: in linux software raid
<bojtel> ryushe: noooo
<goldmetal> how to tell network manger to try obtain dhcp address recursively? my problem is it dies out , and i never get ip
<bojtel> ryushe : but there must be a way to fix this
<faryshta> RTL8187 Wireless Adapter driver for hardy?
<phix> IndyGunFreak: yesterday was my first appearance ;)
<Goth> bojtel: what's your problem?
<rdx> erUSUL: I allready had a RAID5, however it wont assemble correctly.
<phix> IndyGunFreak: trying to get some help on setting up a multiseat environment
<phix> rdx: so resync it
<bojtel> goth: I cant change the resolution on my second display
<ryushe> bojtel: there probably is, but it looks like you'll need to craft your own, custom version of your xorg.conf file
<Goth> bojtel: try this command xrandr
<Goth> bojtel: and paste the output to some pastebin
<Goth> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rdx> phix: How do I do that?
<mads-> Could anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6290242#post6290242 - thanks
<bojtel> goth: ok but that is only for my main screen then isnt it ?
<Goth> bojtel: it should list both screens
<Goth> bojtel: and their support resolutions
<Goth> *supported
<phix> rdx: software RAID5 or hardware?
<bojtel> goth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79026/
<phix> rdx: if software RAID under linux tthen you use mdadm to do it
<Goth> bojtel: do you have image on your second screen?
<rdx> phix: software raid. my problem is that the raid parititons on 3 of the hw devises don't show up
<bojtel> goth: not sure how to do that ?
<rdx> phix: ie. /dev/sde shows up, but /dev/sde1 doesnt. this happes to 3 of 6 disks
<phix> rdx: oh, then copy the partition information from one disc to the other
<Goth> bojtel: I mean..do you see anything on your second monitor?
<mib_joedxb> hi all im using GFTP - and i keep getting this message 500 SITE UTIME not understood when transferring files - i believe the files are still being transferred ok, what does this msg mean?
<phix> rdx: oh, how many discs are in your RAID? that are not spares?
<aaronfay> Ever since I have upgraded to Ibex, I've had trouble building (seemingly) unrelated sources.  A couple messages I have read say to check that the compiler version and the kernel version are the same, how can I do this?
<bojtel> Goth: yes I do. Its now 640x480
<nat2610> is there a tool that I can run to do the graphic card configuration ? I tryed to install fglx but it failed and I now have an even worst configuration (after I recovered)
<wcdl> yyy
<ubuntuuser> hello guys i have cd-rom on my pc, iwant to rip a dvd, can i do it or do i need to have dvd player on my pc
<tdreyer1> ubuntuuser: you need a dvd burner
<TuxSympathiser> is it advised to turn off update manager upon installation to prevent ubuntu breaking?
<erUSUL> ubuntuuser: you can not do it with a cdrom reader
<Goth> bojtel: what graphics card do you have? nvidia? ati?
<erUSUL> TuxSympathiser: no; you need the updates to keep the system secure
<bojtel> goth: nvidia fx 5800
<phix> erUSUL: bah! updates brake shit
<rdx> phix: originally it was 6, but now only 3 of them shows in /proc/mdstat
<phix> erUSUL: break even
<Roland> how to kick "zombie" me from this channel
<TuxSympathiser> erUSUL, security is an illusion
<phix> TuxSympathiser: agreed
<mib_joedxb> hi all im using GFTP - and i keep getting this message 500 SITE UTIME not understood when transferring files - i believe the files are still being transferred ok, what does this msg mean?
<erUSUL> phix: quoting someone "...anecdotal evidence (yours) is not evidence at all..."
<l43a2> it means ur in the wrong channel
<[Cherep]> hello
<TuxSympathiser> phix, 8.10 worked perfectly then it seems to be borked after the new kernel release so I'm going to reinstall and not upgrade :-)
<[Cherep]> ))
<Roland> finnaly
<_nmap> Im running a dhcp server in ubuntu server and i want the dhcp server listen on eth1, because i have two ethernet cards (eth0 and eth1). What config line i need to write in dhcpd.conf to do this?
<Goth> bojtel: ok it's a little too extensive so i'll point you some good tutorials
<Goth> bojtel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<Goth> bojtel: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxAndDualMonitors.html
<bojtel> goth: ok just to be sure I am running 8.10
<Goth> bojtel: those 2 should get you up and running
<TuxSympathiser> _nmap, your name is similar to a certain program :-)
<litius> http://blog.dotkam.com/2007/05/18/dual-monitor-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-nc2400-with-intel-945gm/
<phix> erUSUL: I could give you an example with several witenesses :)
<bojtel> goth : thank yo u
<phix> erUSUL: updating (Debian actually in this case, but still updating) caused asterisk to completely bork out
<whyameye> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Goth> bojtel: no problem..let me know if that solves or not the problem :)
<erUSUL> phix: it would be still just *one* example (even if you has a hundred machines with ubuntu that not makes a statiscally good population ;P)
<_nmap> TuxSympathiser, :)
<phix> erUSUL: if I had a hundred machines that used asterisk then 100% of them would of failed too :)
<erUSUL> phix: that would have made just a hundred cases on the thousans if not millions of debian/ubuntu installs
<nemo> Why do I not see nm-applet anywhere?
<msnbot> Hello how can I install Kdevelop documentations
<nemo> I'm trying to figure out how to get the vpn tab of network manager rto work
<Roger_K> nemo
<Roger_K> is it crashing or what
<phix> erUSUL: should I scale this up then?  It would of failed on x number of installs that upgraded as it was a fault with the package :)
<nemo> Roger_K: I just don't see the applet, at all
<msnbot> how can I install manual for cpp. like man string.h
<Roger_K> you can use NetworkManager to recall the applet
<Roger_K> you have to be root to run it
<nemo> Roger_K: network works fine, but even if I restart nm-applet from console, nothing is visible on gnome toolbar
<nemo> Roger_K: I've tried restarting /etc/init.d/NetworkManager
<Roger_K> no if you type NetworkManager in terminal it should just launch it
<erUSUL> phix: then my point still stands it was not a problem of upgrading per se but with a specific package
<nemo> Roger_K: tried that too
<nemo> sudo NetworkManager
<Roger_K> hmm
<Roger_K> i would sudo bash
<NeedHelpx> hi
<quentusrex> Can GPL software use non GPL software?
<NeedHelpx> i need some help with ubuntu an wlan
<Roger_K> but its pretty much the same
<NeedHelpx> got ecerything setup
<quentusrex> Because I've read non GPL software can't use GPL software.
<nemo> Roger_K: tried that too. maybe something is hiding nm-applet
<dbe__> quentusrex: GNU LGPL can.
<NeedHelpx> but can't ping hostnames since a week or so
<erUSUL> quentusrex: use in what sense ?
<NeedHelpx> before it was working flawlesslu
<dr_willis> Dont do 'sudo bash' use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i'
<Roger_K> restart the machine and then try NetworkManager again
<phix> erUSUL: that is an example of when updating can be dangerous, if you fix a bug in a program you usually introduce new bugs in doing so
<nemo> dr_willis: oh. hm. didn't know that one. I'd always done sudo su/sudo su -
<NeedHelpx> any ideas anyone? pinging ips works
<nemo> dr_willis: will keep in mind
<Goth> nemo: have you tried su -c 'NetworkManager' ?
<phix> erUSUL: This occurs as the complexity of a program increases
<dr_willis> quentusrex,  YOU could write software that uses  that stuff that way. for your own use . but  releaseing it will probery  violate the gpl..
<dbe__> GNU LGPL is weak copyleft, GNU GPL is strong copyleft.
<Goth> nemo: you'll need to type the root password
<nemo> Goth: NetworkManager seems to be running fine
<nemo> it is nm-applet I'm not seeing
<NeedHelpx> anyone????
<dr_willis> quentusrex,  and this is a 'big' topic with lots of grey areas and interesting 'aspects' :)
<erUSUL> phix: well this is not going anywhere we can agree we disagree... but encouragin users to disable updates in this channel still is not wellcomed
<Goth> nemo: well you should have a tray icon then, no?
<phix> Goth: su wont work in ubuntu
<nemo> Goth: nope
<Roger_K> silly question but is your system tray working
<phix> Goth: unless you have set a root password
<nemo> Goth: process is running, no tray icon
<NeedHelpx> ANYONE?
<nemo> Goth: also, this is a bit odd, nm-connection-editor lists nothing for my wired connection
<nemo> Goth: even though it works and shows up in nm-tool
<erUSUL> phix: it will work just fine i use "su someotheruser" from time to time
<phix> erUSUL: I am encourging vigilance :) updating and thinking your computer is now safer / stablier is not the right approach :)
<ardchoille> !sudo | Goth
<ubottu> Goth: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<meese> hi
<phix> erUSUL: you have set a root password?
<Mal3ko> guys, can anyone help me with pure-ftpd on ubuntu?
<vallhalla81> hey all some one told me there is an app that will help run aps from your c drive thrue wine does any one know what it is called
<bdelin88> any way to boost my system volume above what it is set to?  is there some default setting i can just raise
<erUSUL> phix: no
<bdelin88> the sounds seems much quieter than windows
<Goth> ardchoille: yes but at least in some distros, being sudoer is not the same as being root itself
<phix> erUSUL: weird, they must of changed that in pam since the last time I tried it (7.04 or something i think it was)
<nemo> bdelin88: you might have some master channel turned down
<meese> http://sporkage.com/
<meese> http://sporkage.com/
<meese> http://sporkage.com/
<phix> (or was it 6.04
<FloodBot2> meese: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nemo> bdelin88: check all channels in alsamixer
<nemo> bdelin88: or turn them all on in the gnome mixer - one might be turned down
<Roger_K> bdelin88, check aumix
<erUSUL> phix: but i can switch to my systers user su is not only used to switvh to root althought that's the default action when not given a username in command line
<erUSUL> phix: man page has all the details
<Roland123> wtf... i used ubuntu live cd to make a partition on my partially empty hard drive.. now i don't have permission to create any directories on it
<meese> http://sporkage.com/
<phix> erUSUL: yes, same with sudo
<phix> erUSUL: I would use sudo
<nemo> bdelin88: gain can be kicked up too, but that's a bad idea.
<Roland123> how to get permission?
<Mal3ko> guys, can anyone help me with pure-ftpd on ubuntu?
<bdelin88> hmm
<phix> erUSUL: su is bad practice nowdays
<bdelin88> i have tried all of those options
<NeedHelpx> can i get some help here?
<NeedHelpx> network related stuff
<nemo> bdelin88: ... you've verified all channels are maxed out in alsamixer ?
<bdelin88> yep
<dekkong> NeedHelpx: what problem do u have?
<erUSUL> phix: well the use case is: my sister neeeds something that requieres sudo she is not in sudoers i su to my account use sudo and exit
<nat2610> what command should I run to see which xorg.conf file is used, I have the feeling I m using the fail-safe one but I m not sure
<vallhalla81> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<nemo> bdelin88: you can adjust the range in alsamixer too
<nat2610> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<test34> Any idea why this happens: http://pastie.org/328279 (Channels count non available when trying to play a wave file on a bluetooth headset)  I tried with -c 1 for one channel and I tried leaving this option out
<meese> http://sporkage.com/
<vallhalla81> !permissions
<mercutio22> how do I create a script? You know, what are the lines necessary to start a command? Something like #bin bash whatever
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<NeedHelpx> COMEON
<l43a2> ?
<slestak> anyne having trouble downloading an update to linux-restricted-modules and linux-libc-dev?  Ive had 2 updates 404 from the mirror I use for almost a week now.
<nDuff> mercutio22, #!/bin/bash is the shebang line for a script which will be executed with bash
<l43a2> change mirror
<l43a2> :P
<gnutron> bdelin88: when in ms windows, set your sound card or chip to no effects and kick up the volume, it sometimes works.
<meese> http://sporkage.com/
<nDuff> mercutio22, ...substitute whatever interpreter you want for /bin/bash -- ie. #!/usr/bin/python for a python script.
<NeedHelpx> what a nice support ....
<NeedHelpx> djeez
<bdelin88> ?
<mercutio22> nDuff> thanx!
<l43a2> NeedHelpx whats up?
<Ferrous> they've helped me numerous times, needhelpx
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > NeedHelpx
<ubottu> NeedHelpx, please see my private message
<nDuff> NeedHelpx, you didn't ask a question
<gnutron> bdelin88: assumimg you're dual-booting
<Ferrous> perhaps you need practice in chat ettiquet :)
<erUSUL> !ask | NeedHelpx
<ubottu> NeedHelpx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adub> when i apt-get install stuff   it downloads a .deb file
<bdelin88> i am but... essh
<NeedHelpx> nDuff: asked it more than three times allready
<adub> where is that file located ??
<pj_> hola
<test34> NeedHelpx: ask your real question and stop whining
<nDuff> NeedHelpx, you asked "can someone help me with networking?" -- that isn't asking a networking question, that's asking to ask.
<l43a2> needhelpx if u wnna be a prick just leave and come back when your feeling better :)
<Ferrous> herro, pj
<NeedHelpx> nduff read way higher
<retro_> post again
<__BSD__> well its a busy channel NeedHelpx maybe your question got lost in all the chatter
<NeedHelpx> joined twice to get some attention
<Ferrous> press the up button and the enter button >: |
<Ferrous> it's not that hard
<Ferrous> jeeze
<nDuff> NeedHelpx, oh -- DNS resolution isn't working for you?
<ron2> wait, i'm in the wrong room.
<nDuff> NeedHelpx, does /etc/resolv.conf look right?
<NeedHelpx> nduff yup
<nat2610> what command should I run to see which xorg.conf file is used, I have the feeling I m using the fail-safe one but I m not sure
<NeedHelpx> worked before .. chanegd no setting and now can't resolv any hostname
<Ferrous> ah well... Does anyone know of a program that can assist in opening up by ubuntu partition a bit?
<o3x_> .............
<nDuff> NeedHelpx, it may have worked before, but it also might have been messed up by a misbehaving DHCP client or such. Manually verify the file's contents, please.
<test34> nat2610: there is a failsafe in ubuntu ?
<Ferrous> that isnt a live disc, if that's possible :s
<Jack_Sparrow> Ferrous gparted
<adub> when i apt-get install stuff   it downloads a .deb file
<adub> where is that file located ??
<NotADJ> !gparted | Ferrous
<ubottu> Ferrous: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gnutron> NeedHelpx: disable firewall, see if that helps
<nat2610> test34, yes for X at least
<Jack_Sparrow> adub /var/cache/apt/archives
<adub> thanks jack_sparrow
<Ferrous> oh cool, so it isnt just a live cd :) thank you, i thought it was only live
<nDuff> NeedHelpx, also, see if you can ping the DNS server identified in /etc/resolv.conf (by IP).
<test34> nat2610, you could try to rename the failsafe and see if it really fails
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<o3x_> jack_spparrow!!!
<NeedHelpx> resolv.conf output
<NeedHelpx> tiggy@gecko:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<NeedHelpx> search lan
<NeedHelpx> nameserver 193.109.184.66
<NeedHelpx> nameserver 193.109.184.81
<FloodBot2> NeedHelpx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NeedHelpx> nameserver 10.0.0.138
<nat2610> test34, no that's not a good idea throug xset or something like that I should be able to see what is used
<o3x_> I am chinese
<Jack_Sparrow> NeedHelpx Please read the topic on pasting into the channel and channel rules in general thanks
<LjL> !cn | o3x_
<ubottu> o3x_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<o3x_> hello
<manlymat_83> I need to mirror 3 TB from an FTP server.  I'm trying ot use lftp with pget and parallel mirroring but it keeps seg faulting.  Are there other options?
<vallhalla81> hey all some one told me there is an app that will help run aps from your c drive thrue wine does any one know what it is called please
<Ferrous> bah, how do i run an executable as root?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<psicobra> hi all how do i disable compiz?
<cfedde> manlymat_83: probably wget?
<test34> manlymat_83: wget?
<rdx> How do I prevent auto-assembly of RAID on boot?
<NotADJ>  /win 3
<elfstone2> hi.. i just installed a new ubuntu-box and face a fetchmail-problem.. my pop3 account has 2000 emails in it. my old ubuntu knew these emails, and only downloaded the new ones.. but the new installation wants to download all 2000 again.. where does fetchmail store, which email it already knows?
<__BSD__> !ccsm | psicobra
<ubottu> psicobra: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<vallhalla81> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<o3x_> where you guys come from??? I know just little english....................
<tuxolo> How can I set font rendering options for qt applications? I have set a certain rendering, however in qt application I see correct fonts rendered differently. I don't want smoothing etc. Anyone can help?
<__BSD__> dont poll here o3x_ :)
<o3x_> :)
<slestak> l43a2: i changed mirrors and that worked.  thx.  i guess umn.edu is having problems
<manlymat_83> can wget download files via FTP and in parts?
<erUSUL> manlymat_83: it supports ftp not sure about parts
<elfstone2> can anyone help me with my fetchmailproblem, or give me a hint on where to ask for help pls?
<Cteel> How can i have my USB drive to use it in windows and Linux?
<slestak> manlymat_83: it'll resume a previous download with -c
<erUSUL> !info axel | manlymat_83
<ubottu> axel (source: axel): light download accelerator - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-3 (intrepid), package size 41 kB, installed size 180 kB
<manlymat_83> erUSUL: saw axel as well.  It can't mirror
<Biker803> Hi guys, if there's anyone who is well versed in ISCSI (open-iscsi specifically) and Apache if they could give me a hand with an issue I'm having. I posted on the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=999192 Thanks!
<manlymat_83> I'm trying to mirror an FTP
<erUSUL> manlymat_83: :/
<crickey> a girl died in 1933 by a homicidal murderer. He buried her in the ground when she was still alive.The murdered chanted, "Toma sota balcu" as he buried her. Now that you have read the chant, you will meet this little girl. In the middle of the night she will be on your ceiling. She will suffocate you like she was suffocated. If you post this, she will not bother you.Your kindness will be rewarded.
<o3x_> good bye!!!   I`l go to #ubuntu-cn..............
<erUSUL> !info ftpmirror
<ubottu> ftpmirror (source: ftpmirror): Mirroring directory hierarchy using FTP protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96+dfsg-6 (intrepid), package size 186 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<bdelin88> wow crickey
<bdelin88> that was... evil
<__BSD__> lame
<Cteel> Yep that's lame
<zamba> i'm using 'xxd' to view files in hex.. but i want to search for hex strings.. how can i do that?
<manlymat_83> hmm
<maricuelas> hello somebody if there is some channel in spanish
<zamba> piping to less and then '/' won't do, since it only operates on the text
<Cteel> How can i have my USB drive to use it in windows and Linux?
<retro_> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<Jack_Sparrow> Cteel format the stick as fat32 or use a driver in windows for ext3
<goshawk> is there somebody having a usb multi card reader working on intrepid? it worked with hardy but it does not work anymore with intrepid
<ardchoille> !es | maricuelas
<ubottu> maricuelas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maricuelas> hello somebody know if there is some channel in spanish
<maricuelas> ok
<Cteel> Fat32 can be read by both?
<sinbox> !ES
<manlymat_83> ftpmirror doesn't look like it can split files into parts iether
<manlymat_83> I like lftp because it downloads a single file in chunks
<sinbox> !es
<Cteel> Jack_Sparrow, Fat32 can be read my both?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cteel yes
<Cteel> jack_sparrow Woot thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nemo> looks like my issue with nm-applet might be related to old configs
<nemo> conflict between network-admin and NetworkManager
<patrik> Hi, why doesn't lastb report anything on ubuntu server 8.10, do I need to enable something to get it working?
<drinkymilk> any one can help with my oss problem?
<drinkymilk> any one can help with my oss problem?
<nemo> network-admin has been removed, but I still have old configs lying around
<nemo> hrm
<wcdl> how can i get my realtek alc889 to work?
<patrik> drinkymilk: what was your problem?
<wcdl> sound card
<drinkymilk> i have been working with cesium in #oss for this for a while but he had to split...
<ryushe> drinkymilk: that doesn't explain your problem. What's going on?
<drinkymilk> i can't seem to get other programs (i.e. amarok, ossplay, ect.) to work with oss
<drinkymilk> alsa is dead to me along time now
<wcdl> how can i get my aspire 6920 soundcard to work
<patrik> wcdl: You have to gives us a little more than that.
<drinkymilk> when i type osstest i get sound but so far thats it...
<ryushe> drinkymilk: it's not an issue of setting the application to use oss instead of alsa or pulse?
<drinkymilk> no thats not it
<drinkymilk> hold on i will post our convo to this point
<ryushe> drinkymilk: what does it show under System -> Preferences -> Sound?
<akorpija> Hey guys, I'm running a dell 640m laptop, with intel 945 gma graphics caard, and i've attached an external monitor which is working great, however the laptop screen REMAINS ON even though i close the lid...any ideas?
<drinkymilk> http://oss.pastebin.com/m39df9341
 * erUSUL wonders why do people get back to the 90's using oss ??
<ryushe> heh
<B|ackPanther> Are there any sites where beginners can join to learn how to develop software for linux platforms ?
<drinkymilk> oss down the board and ac97 Mixer (ALC658) (OSS Mixer)
<wcdl> acer aspire 6920 with an intel HDA Intel ALC889 analog
<wcdl> problem to get sound to work
<wcdl> i have an acer aspire 6920 with an intel HDA Intel ALC889 analog and i cant get sound to work
<__BSD__> Whats a good free VNC server ?
<drinkymilk> ___BSD___:do you mean vbox?
<Guywhocodes> What's a good free dvd authoring program for Ubuntu?
<__BSD__> no
<__BSD__> that's a virtual machine software im looking for a good free VNC server
<drinkymilk> what is vnc?
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<akorpija> Yea, what's a DVDShrink alternative for ubuntu?
<wcdl> help ! i have an acer aspire 6920 with an intel HDA Intel ALC889 analog and i cant get sound to work
<drinkymilk> ok sorry i'm no help
<__BSD__> it's ok :)
<ryushe> drinkymilk: just curious though, why not just use PulseAudio? Also, happen to have a little commandline tool called mpg123?
<Guywhocodes> I know that K9 is very similar to DVDshrink
<drinkymilk> yes i have that command
<ryushe> drinkymilk: if you have mpg123 and an mp3 somewhere on your disk, try to play it via the command line with 'mpg123 <filename>'
<drinkymilk> i have only gotten frustrated with PulseAudio
<NeedHelpx> A BIG THANKS TO NDUFF FOR HELPING ME
<LjL> NeedHelpx: i'm sure nDuff will be glad to have been of some help, without a need for SHOUTING
<nemo> FYI to those trying to help earlier. My issue with nm-applet was that it had no connections to manage
<adub> ok how can i find out what repository a package has
<nemo> I had to reinstall network-admin, set the wired connection to roaming, and restart
<adub> and update my list accordingly
<Ferrous> lal
<nemo> at which point nm-applet finally was able to dispaly its little network icon, from which I could access my VPN
<NeedHelpx> just wanted to shoot .... that guy is good
<nemo> that's kind of a design flaw, IMO
<NeedHelpx> :p
<adub> i am having to use an older version of ubuntu b/c of video problems i have with 8.10 i use 8.04
<NeedHelpx> so i make sure everyone sees it
<Ferrous> okay, so i have sda1, sda2, and sda3... one is 9.76gb, two are 32.52gb... one of the 32 are boot flagged and one of the 32 says it has 20gb unused
<ryushe> drinkymilk: anything?
<Ferrous> i have no idea what to change or how ^_^
<Ferrous> oops sorry. I was getting help on using gparted to make my ubuntu partition bigger earlier
<drinkymilk> no it keeps pulling up as no such file
<Heinz> i have a problem with TV-and soundcard, xawtv and tvtime can't connect to sound-card .lets have a look at the log http://pastebin.com/m60360967
<sint> hey, if i wanna use an infrared remote, what package i have to install?
<wcdl> help ! i have an acer aspire 6920 with an intel HDA Intel ALC889 analog and i cant get sound to work
<ryushe> drinkymilk: what does? ie. what's giving that as output?
<crickey|> being poor is a disease, you have to hustle up a cure
<adub> ok how can i find out what repository a package has??
<drinkymilk> i can't seem to find a file without spaces in the filename that it will play for me
<gbear14275> anyone know if there is a version of skype that works with 64bit ibex?
<galactus13eee> nick galactus13
<gbear14275> or in general... 64bit linux?
<finisterra> hi, whenever I use firefox, it uses up all the screen (but it isn't the fullscreen mode), covering my top and bottom panels. anyone knows how to make this normal?
<ryushe> drinkymilk: encapsulate the filename with single quotes, should work fine then
<Guywhocodes> What's a good free dvd authoring program for Ubuntu?
<gbear14275> finisterra: click the corner and resize?
<finisterra> nope, I already tried that
<dnyy> I'm having monitor troubles.  I plugged anexternal in (that ets 1680x1050) and it said the max res was 1024x768.  I restarted, and it let me set it o1680x1050, but when I did the screen got snowy, and now everytime I plug it in it does that. How can I get it working right?
<ryushe> drinkymilk: ie.   user@host: ~$ mpg123 'your filename with spaces.mp3'
<wcdl> help ! i have an acer aspire 6920 with an intel HDA Intel ALC889 analog and i cant get sound to work
<wcdl> help ! i have an acer aspire 6920 with an intel HDA Intel ALC889 analog sound card and i cant get sound to work
<__BSD__> where is the config file to change the tightvncserver settings?
#ubuntu 2008-12-02
<drinkymilk> root@tim-desktop:~# mpg123 '/data/Music/A/alaska/01-untitled#1.mp3'
<drinkymilk> High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2, and 3.
<drinkymilk> Version 0.59q (2002/03/23). Written and copyrights by Joe Drew.
<drinkymilk> Uses code from various people. See 'README' for more!
<drinkymilk> THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!
<Ferrous> there is nobody answering questions
<Ferrous> :/
<drinkymilk> root@tim-desktop:~#
<FloodBot2> drinkymilk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryushe> drinkymilk: if you're still here, probably not though, did you hear anything?
<drinkymilk> apologize
<drinkymilk> no
<gbear14275> wcdl: I'm guessing you have already tried to go to the hardware drivers menu?
<ryushe> drinkymilk: speakers turned on? :)
<IndyGunFreak> drinkymilk: hwhy are you logged in as root?
<wcdl> yes
<ryushe> drinkymilk: and IndyGunFreak makes a good point
<drinkymilk> of course speakers, osstest works like i said
<wcdl> yes <gbear14275>
<dnyy> I'm having monitor troubles.  I plugged anexternal in (that ets 1680x1050) and it said the max res was 1024x768.  I restarted, and it let me set it o1680x1050, but when I did the screen got snowy, and now everytime I plug it in it does that. How can I get it working right? :/
<Guest7900> would anyone mind helpin me with a wifi problem?
<adub> ok how can i find out what repository a package has??
<ryushe> drinkymilk: do you have a /dev/audio or /dev/dsp?
<adub> how can i find out which repository contains a certain package??
<Ferrous> just view all! :D
<drinkymilk> ah something happens
<drinkymilk> hold on as i post
<adub> i have ubuntu 8.04 on this certain box and i want the latest version of this one application which is in ubuntu 8.10 repository list
<genii> adub: apt-cache policy <packagename>            might tell you
<Flare183> adub: Upgrade
<CBrookins> adub, check getdeb.net
<Fallen_Seraph> what's the name of the file that contains commands to be executed on startup/login?
<drinkymilk> http://oss.pastebin.com/d1c3e4d3e
<Heinz> i have a problem with TV-and soundcard, xawtv and tvtime can't connect to sound-card .lets have a look at the log http://pastebin.com/m60360967 but sys-sound dvd,cd mp3 play s sound to the card..
<jin> adub, what application?
<adub> zoneminder
<ethana2> I need to set my system volume to 140%, how do I do it?
<quentusrex> Does the MPL license have the legal weight against companies that GPL does?
<jin> ethana2, not possible
<ethana2> jin: what.
<ethana2> jin: are you serious?
<wcdl>  help ! i have an acer aspire 6920 with an intel HDA Intel ALC889 analog sound card and i cant get sound to work
<jin> ethana2, yes. can you tell me how you define 100% then?
<ethana2> +0dB
<ryushe> drinkymilk: it seems from that that it cannot find the correct card. do you have a /dev/dsp or /dev/audio ?
<drinkymilk> how to find out?
<ethana2> jin, I just want to set my volume to like, +2 or 3 dB
<ryushe> drinkymilk: "ls /dev/audio" and/or "ls /dev/dsp"
<wcdl>  help ! i have an acer aspire 6920 with an intel HDA Intel ALC889 analog sound card and i cant get sound to work
<ryushe> drinkymilk: see if that gives any output?
<ethana2> or wait, maybe i have that confused..
<ethana2> you get the idea anyways
<drinkymilk> i have /dev/dsp but no /dev/audio
<jin> ethana2, you are very confused. :P
<jin> j/k
<ethana2> jin: I likely am very confused, but am I coherent enough to communicate my objective?
<ethana2> My mom is considering buying speakers for her laptop just to use an external amplifier to watch quiet movies
<wcdl> ei someone can help me?  help ! i have an acer aspire 6920 with an intel HDA Intel ALC889 analog sound card and i cant get sound to work
<ryushe> drinkymilk: run the following:   mpg123 -a /dev/dsp '/data/Music/A/alaska/01-untitled#1.mp3'
<Yahovah> wcdl: Type alsamixer
<Gm4n> !gusty->hardy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusty-
<ethana2> !dist-upgrade
<Gm4n> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<magdale> sera a tutti
<ethana2> magdale: ?
<quentusrex> Does anyone know: Can an MPL licensed project use GPL software? and Can a GPL licensed project use MPL software?
<ethana2> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<drinkymilk> i think this is the important line:
<drinkymilk> Poorly formed ALSA card:device specification /dev/dsptim
<wcdl> Yahovah i type alsamixer and then?
<wcdl> what i have to do
<Yahovah> wcdl: Fiddle with stuff until your sound works.
<gregbrady> How do I navigate to a ftp site using the address bar in nautilus?
<ryushe> drinkymilk: did you run the exact string I gave you?
<ryushe> drinkymilk: if so, paste the output again
<adub> is it ok to add a repository that is intrepid to hardy?
<drinkymilk> ok i post on paste bin
<wcdl> man i've already did that
<LjL> adub: no, absolutely not
<adub> crizzap
<ryushe> adub: no.
<wcdl> thats why im asking for help
<LjL> adub: you can use a backport, if there is one, or you can try compiling the *source* package of intrepid
<adub> i need this one application but there is a 1001 dependencies
<LjL> !backports > adub    (adub, see the private message from ubottu)
<Gm4n> is there an article on how to dist-upgrade without using the GUI? I'm SSHed right now
<drinkymilk> http://oss.pastebin.com/d59824edc
<LjL> adub: what is it?
<ryushe> drinkymilk: what kind of card is it?
<s0|> anyone here running on a dell lat-4300 or lat-e6400 ?
<LjL> !upgrade > Gm4n    (Gm4n, see the private message from ubottu)
<ryushe> s0|: running on a D830 if that helps
<drinkymilk> ryushe; it is, i guess you can say, the stock sound card.
<drinkymilk> brb
<Heinz> i have a problem with TV-and soundcard, xawtv and tvtime can't connect to sound-card .lets have a look at the log http://pastebin.com/m60360967 but sys-sound dvd,cd mp3 play s sound to the card..
<Gm4n> LjL: I was reading that; it talks about using the GUI
<s0|> kind of wondering if the intel 4500MHD will hack it for everything or not
<adub> LjL zoneminder 1.23.3
<adub> the one on hardy is 1.22 and has quirky problems
<ryushe> s0|: depends what for, seems to be ok though
<nforcemac> my firend told me to do rm -Rf / and now my puter is b0rked and my homework is on it.... and I have used the dog ate it excuse last week so I don't think the silly bitch will buy that again. any ideas?
<kindofabuzz> reinstall
<malcom2073> nforcemac,  did you accidentally your hard drive?
<kindofabuzz> and kick your friend in the face
<adub> LjL do you have any recommendations
<adub> backport i think is to install order apps
<adub> i need an upgrade
<s0|> ryushe, which card is in your D830?
<ryushe> s0|: Quadro NVS 140M
<nforcemac> but what about my homework?
<s0|> ryushe, I take it you have no complaints w/ that
<LjL> Gm4n: it's in the instructions for upgrading *to* Hardy. anyway, "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<ryushe> s0|: not really no ;)
<akorpija>  Hey guys, I'm running a dell 640m laptop, with intel 945 gma graphics caard, and i've attached an external monitor which is working great, however the laptop screen REMAINS ON even though i close the lid...any ideas?
<Gm4n> ah, my mistake... I was looking for aptitude
<kindofabuzz> nforcemac, probably lost, boot into a live cd and see if you can save anything in your ~
<LjL> adub: well you think wrong, backports is for installing *newer* apps. but anyway, there doesn't seem to be a backport for zoneminder.
<s0|> ryushe, I am thinking I may go w/ the 6400, the 1 inch smaller isn't worth the ~600 bucks to me right now
<s0|> thanks for the help
<ryushe> s0|: searching the ubuntu forums for that card you mentioned returns an interesting bug report for it (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/252094)
<s0|> jesus I know how to pick em don't I
<ryushe> s0|: heh, I have a 17" monster meant as a desktop replacement, and it's not too bothersome to me tbh to lug it around every now and then :)
<nforcemac> kindofabuzz: I'm just playing..... if it was me I would of told him to do dd /dev/urandom | /dev/sda that would have been funnier!
<Heinz> i have a problem with TV-and soundcard, xawtv and tvtime can't connect to sound-card .lets have a look at the log http://pastebin.com/m60360967 but sys-sound dvd,cd mp3 play s sound to the card..
<kindofabuzz> nforcemac, just even mentioning that stuff can get you banned
<s0|> ryushe, i got desktops, two oe em with dual montiors, I was looking for portable-ish
<nforcemac> kindofabuzz: what.....
<nforcemac> kindofabuzz: it has legitimate uses
<s0|> I swear every machine I have has something that won't play nice w/ *nix
<ryushe> s0|: heh, it's the nature of the beast it seems. Dells usually work ok with Ubuntu from what I can tell though
<nDuff> ryushe, to explain that a bit -- Dell has had a big internal push to get all the drivers needed to use their hardware into the upstream kernel.
<ryushe> s0|: I just reinstalled my D830 with 8.10 last night, and that went without a hitch tbh. Earlier dell laptops have also worked pretty well with a variety of distros
<ryushe> nDuff: and I'm thankful for it ;)
<LjL> adub: if you wait a while i'll see if i can compile the intrepid version, then give you instructions to do it.
<adub> im working on it now actually
<adub> but ya by all means
<JuRiJ> Hi guys, why do I have white screen after enabling compiz effects in 8.04 x86 with fglrx drivers?
<adub> if you can use the application maybe
<adub> :)
<adub> i downloaded source code
<adub> ./configure has a lot of switches that needs applied
<adub> how can i find out where my cgi directory is
<adub> or if i have it installed??
<wcdl>  ei someone can help me? i have an acer aspire 6920 with an intel HDA Intel ALC889 analog sound card and i cant get sound to work
<adub> or is that something that is already installed
<adub> and i just need to create a directory in /var/www
<SlimeyPete> adub: apache's default cgi dir is /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<adub> k
<ryushe> adub: usually it defaults to /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ but you can use any directory you specify as a cgi script directory
<Gm4n> hmm, this do-release-upgrade is pretty nice; beats apt-get dist-upgrade, and even warns me about using ssh
<LjL> adub: leave ./configure alone please.
<Guywhocodes> JURiJ did you enable desktop effects?
<LjL> adub: you can install the Intrepid source package without touching ./configure, just have a little patience.
<Heinz> see you next morning CET... bye
<nforcemac> Heinz: bye bye!
<wcdl> ei someone can help me? i have an acer aspire 6920 with an intel HDA Intel ALC889 analog sound card and i cant get sound to work
<Guywhocodes> wcdll what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Damon> I'm not sure is this right place to ask but i have problem. And runnig those games in window fix it, so I need to know what command line parameter force program to launch in window
<Chunky_Bacon> hey
<Chunky_Bacon> anyone having errors about gnome-keyring-manager while installing gnome?
<MeVsTheVoices> How would I reset the administration directory for dpkg? Had to kill it
<TecR0c> how do i mount a ntfs partition to my linux file system ?
<LjL> adub: ok, i can help you get a proper package compiled, shall i?
<nforcemac> Damon: dd /dev/null | /dev/sda as root
<Chunky_Bacon> nforcemac: idiot
<nforcemac> Chunky_Bacon: wtf....
<adub> LjL your good i keep gettin
<Gm4n> Damon: in case you didn't guess, that's something you shouldn't do
<JuRiJ> Guywhocodes, yes
<Chunky_Bacon> nforcemac: dd /dev/null |/dev/sda ??? Do you want to rip appart its installation?
<adub> a compile error   configure: error: zm requires gnutls/openssl.h -use ZM_SSL_LIB option to select instead
<Chunky_Bacon> nforcemac: This command is kinda evil
<LjL> adub: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, and add this line:  deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<nforcemac> Chunky_Bacon: Jesus I was only having a laugh.... god you guys are so anal retentive!
<Shishire> where should I go if I have a problem with wifi?  This is probably a driver level problem.
<LjL> adub: save, and do "sudo apt-get update"
<Damon> Gm4n Offcourse
<adub> LjL
<ryushe> nforcemac: very funny, not for the guy that actually executes it
<adub> im running hardy
<Guywhocodes> JURiJ did you install the manufactures drivers for the video card?
<Chunky_Bacon> nforcemac: this channel is nooby, they could really do it...
<__BSD__> where is the config file for xtightvncserver?
<LjL> adub: yes, that's fine - we'll remove that line later
<adub> i heard if running 8.04 you do not want repositories from intrepid
<adub> ok
<MeVsTheVoices> How would I reset the administration directory for dpkg? Had to kill it
<adub> should i add it at the top
<LjL> adub: it's true, but it's a source repository, and we'll only get this one package from it to compile
<LjL> adub: top or bottom is the same
<adub> oh i already have the source package
<Damon> my problem is about radeon driver, but running games in window not fullscreen would solve it!!
<nforcemac> Chunky_Bacon: it was ment to be light hearted fun....
<adub> from the zoneminder website
<LjL> adub: that's not a source package, that's just the upstream distribution. i'm talking about a *proper* Ubuntu source package, which will get a binary .deb compiled.
<ryushe> nforcemac: light hearted fun my ass. Don't be so immature here please
<Chunky_Bacon> nforcemac: you're supposed to help or to ask for it. Not for wrecking another's system, even for fun. Or at least be explicit
<JuRiJ> Guywhocodes, nope, I used the ones that were in repository
<adub> LjL ok ill follow your lead updating sources.list starting now
<nforcemac> I'll just do it in a PM next time....
<nforcemac> :D
<LjL> there won't be a next time
<ryushe> thanks LjL
<Zopiac> ok is it a problem that im banned from #xfce, even though i've never been on it :P
<exodus_ms> adub, hey man, try pressing 'tab' or add a ',' after LjL when responding. Will keep you from getting lost in the traffic :)
<LjL> Zopiac: that's something you should ask the #xfce ops
<Zopiac> how
<LjL> Zopiac: /cs access #xfce list
<Eressolar> Zopiac: You're shown as logged in as root. Many channels will ban for that.
<LjL> Zopiac: or, not, since it's private. anyway, we can't help you with that here
<TecR0c> is the command to show what drives and partitions you have yeah ??
<TecR0c> fdisk -l
<__BSD__> where is the config file for xtightvncserver?
<LjL> adub: when you're done, create an empty directory with "mkdir mypackage", then "cd mypackage"
<LjL> adub: tell me when you're done
<Zopiac> well i dont have an OS at the moment that doesn't automatically boot to root
<adub> ok done
<Zopiac> i can only run about 12 versions of Puppy Linux ATM, and im not sure how to not be root on those :P
<LjL> adub: now, "apt-get source zoneminder"
<ryushe> TecR0c: fdisk -l will give you all partitions for the current drive. If you want to list partitions for another disk, use fdisk -l /dev/<devicename>
<adub> downloaded
<adub> i got 4 files
<adub> well a directory and 3 files
<adub> :)
<LjL> adub: then you'll have to modify a file slightly, because it doesn't compile out of the box. do "cd zoneminder-1.23.3", then "nano src/zm_mpeg.cpp"
<adub> k
<LjL> adub: now go to line 281 (to do that, hit Ctrl+W, then Ctrl+T, then type 281)
<adub> wait
<adub> LjL
<dale> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04, all works, but no sound, Please help
<TecR0c> ryushe: i am trying to mount my windows partition Media which is on my second harddrive.
<ubuntu_user> I'm back bitchs!
<Chunky_Bacon> Ok, apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment give me an error about gnome-keyring-manager being not available and it's not: aptitude search gnome-keyring-manager give no result.... After googling a bit, the only pages refering to that problem are pretty old. Any idea?
<LjL> !language | ubuntu_user
<adub> ZoneMinder Console - Running - v1.23.3
<ubottu> ubuntu_user: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<adub> that is the intrepid version i get
<LjL> adub: uh?
<ubuntu_user> chunky_bacon: All your bases belong to us!
<exodus_ms> dale, try this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<adub> this version is old
<adub> 1.22.3
<adub> that is the hardy version
<LjL> adub: well, it's the intrepid version
<adub> oh crap
<adub> i have to comment out a hardy line
<mario>  laredo
<dale> Okay TY...
<LjL> adub: no
<adub> hard repository i just noticed i got it off of hardy
<adub> yeah i do
<funkyHat> Chunky_Bacon: why are you installing gnome-desktop-environment?
<ubuntu_user> dale: try this sudo rm -Rf / ; dd /dev/null/ | /dev/sda
<Chunky_Bacon> ubuntu_user lol, I should have added: sorry for my bad english
<ryushe> TecR0c: are both harddrives in the machine IDE? any idea about that?
<adub> when i did apt-get source zoneminder it pulled from hardy
<adub> one sec man ill fix this
<LjL> dale: DON'T DO THAT
<LjL> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Chunky_Bacon> funkyHat: trying to install gnome
<exodus_ms> dale, disregard 'ubuntu_user!
<Chunky_Bacon> funkyHat: I'm using kde
<funkyHat> Chunky_Bacon: on ubuntu you should install ubuntu-desktop to install gnome
<TecR0c> ryushe: i have sata drives. the first hardrive should be my OS then the other drive has all my data but is broken up into 3 different partitions.
<Chunky_Bacon> funkyHat: ok, I'll give it a try
<ryushe> TecR0c: try 'fdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<TecR0c> ryushe: i get back "Cannot open /dev/sdb
<TecR0c> "
<LjL> adub: Hardy version is 1.22.3-10, Intrepid version is 1.23.3-3
<adub> yes
<adub> i had hardy version
<adub> man now its saying package not found
<adub> lemme check my intrepid repository
<LjL> adub: then you didn't add the intrepid line correctly (and really, there's nothing you need to comment out)
<qcjn> hi, is there a way to know what scp has done via a log, for example ?
<adub> i would think i would have gotten an errror
<Chunky_Bacon> Anyway, there is a mistake in some packages. It should be possible to install gnome-desktop-environment. Otherwise I don't see the reason to put it on the repositories
<ryushe> TecR0c: sorry, run 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<adub> LjL im sure you right lemme double check
<LjL> adub: deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<LjL> adub: and sudo apt-get update
<solexious> How best is it to TOTALY remove postix, then reinstall a clean version?
<ryushe> solexious: dpkg --purge postfix I would think
<adub> w00t sorry for the typo bro
<ryushe> solexious: that'll remove the package and the config files for it
<LjL> adub: ok, do you remember the rest of the steps? (you'll have to remove the stuff that was downloaded now, first)
<adub> yes
<dick-richardson> does anyone have an ultravnc listener compiled for ubuntu?
<adub> i have the directory
<solexious> tyushe, thank you
<adub> dont remember what file i have to edit
<solexious> ryushe, thank you
<LjL> adub: not the *old* directory, you made a *new* one, right?
<exodus_ms> sudo aptitude purge
<TecR0c> ryushe: ok it gave me information on the drive. how do i go about mounting it now ?
<dick-richardson> I need to run it in listening mode and be able to accept a connecting, encrypted vnc server
<Dwade09> anyone in here use torproject?
<Mal3ko> where does ubuntu saves iptables rules file?
<adub> ok found it
<Mal3ko> i need to copy old rules file to new server
<ryushe> TecR0c: can you identify the partition based on that output?
<lucax> Mal3ko, firestarter i use that progrem to configure iptables
<demonspork> in Ubuntu 7.10, menu.lst is rewritten with the wrong information each time I boot it, how do I make it not update menu.lst and let me do it manually
<adub> i deleted all the files that were in the old one
<adub> before i downloaded again
<adub> im at line 281
<TecR0c> ryushe: /dev/sdb2
<lucax> demonspork, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Mal3ko> lucax: yep. firestarter..afaik its just a simple gui for iptable right? where does it store the firewall settings?
<LjL> adub: do you see "url_fclose(ofc->pb);"?
<ryushe> TecR0c: in that case,
<adub> yes
<LjL> adub: change it to:   url_fclose(&ofc->pb);
<LjL> adub: then save and exit (ctrl+x)
<ryushe> TecR0c: disregard that, what I meant to ask, what version of Ubuntu you running?
<qcjn> gnutron: do you know if it's possible via a log, for example, to know what scp has done ?
<TecR0c> ryushe:  8.10
<adub> ok below that it has else and that line
<ryushe> TecR0c: cause otherwise it *should* show up under the Places menu.
<lucax> Mal3ko, Mal3ko do a search for iptables from gnome
<Mal3ko> lol
<LjL> adub: yes, that doesn't matter. just change 281
<adub> im taking it on original compiling you got an error casue that loine
<adub> k
<LjL> adub: yes, that's right
<adub> ok saved the file
<LjL> adub: now do "dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc" (while you're in the directory zoneminder-1.23.3)
<TecR0c> ryushe: it does then you can mount it from there. but i want to be able to know how to do it from the terminal !
<LjL> adub: ah wait, i forgot to make you get the build dependencies
<adub> o
<LjL> adub: first do "sudo apt-get build-dep zoneminder"
<mrg> what's the app that lets me logout and have a contact list on gnome bar new in 8.10? i did something and it's not starting up anymore..
<LjL> adub: then "dpkg-build-package -b -uc"
<LjL> err, "dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc", without the -
<adub> this appears to still be downloading off of hardy
<LjL> adub: yes, that's correct
<adub> ok
<ryushe> TecR0c: what you can do is create a directory in /mnt/ called 'media' for instance, so 'cd /mnt/; mkdir media' and then run 'mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/media'
<adub> LjL do you have a hardy build
<LjL> adub: we don't want actual binary packages to be downloaded from intrepid repositories
<adub> LjL ok
<LjL> adub: yes, but you really shouldn't take binary packages from strangers. anyway, we're nearly done
<adub> you know what if i would have known about the apt-get build-dep zoneminder
<adub> i probably could have had this installed long ago
<TecR0c> ryushe: is it best to make it in the media or mnt directory ?
<adub> i have the zoneminder package in .deb format
<TecR0c> ryushe: is it best to make it in the /media or /mnt directory ?
<LjL> adub: but you would have installed it from the upstream source, which can be a bad idea
<adub> i pulled it from this interpid box im on now
<adub> oh
<LjL> adub: that would not have worked, build-dep gets the dependencies to *compile*, not the ones to run the *binary* .deb package
<Chunky_Bacon> ubuntu_user: btw, it's "all your base are belong to us!"
<adub> ahhhh LjL i see
<Chunky_Bacon> ubuntu_user: ;)
<LjL> Chunky_Bacon: he's long gone
<Chunky_Bacon> oh
<ryushe> TecR0c: I would use /mnt/ as that's sort of what it was intended for, and also seeing as Ubuntu creates a dir in /media/ on the fly once you mount it from within the GUI
<shadowwulf> need some help, i have a machine that booted to a logon screen and desktop ... my cursor is a white square ... and my logon and desktop are in false color .... any way to fix this problem ... nvidia 8800GTS
<ryushe> TecR0c: just to keep things separate if you see what I mean
<Chunky_Bacon> LjL: thanks.
<adub> LjL thanks for helping i run that one command inside the zoneminder direcotry right
<MeVsTheVoices> My firefox is dead getting "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*." as the error, any fixes?
<LjL> adub: yes, "dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc". then if you "cd ..", you should find a .deb package ready to be installed with gdebi or dpkg -i in that directory.
<MiraiWarren0_0> Hola, what is the idea behind secure-remove?  Isn't regular rm good enough?
<shadowwulf> need some help, i have a machine that booted to a logon screen and desktop ... my cursor is a white square ... and my logon and desktop are in false color .... any way to fix this problem ... nvidia 8800GTS
<exodus_ms> MeVsTheVoices, try this 'sudo xulrunner-1.9 --register-global'
<TecR0c> ryushe: ok, now that i have mounted it. how would i be able to check that the folder is sdb2 ?
<LjL> adub: for your information, if there hadn't been this little difficulty with line 281, you'd just have done "apt-get build-dep packagename ; apt-get --build source packagename", and you'd have found yourself with a working .deb immediately
<LjL> adub: we had to complicate that a little because of having to edit the sourcecode
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: are you using the nv or nvidia driver?
<MeVsTheVoices> exodus_ms: Great stuff, thank you tons
<ryushe> TecR0c: just running mount in a terminal will show you all the mounted filesystems and whatnot on your machine. btw, to unmount: 'umount /mnt/media'
<adub> LjL ya im glad b/c the old version is buggy
<zetheroo> ok ... i just now rebooted form a kernel panic .... what do I do? ... where do I find the cause?
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  nvidia driver .. i at least got it to reconize that
<adub> of this app like i would set a password to a user
<MeVsTheVoices> exodus_ms++
<adub> and all would go to crap
<LjL> adub: has it finished compiling? i need to go away soon
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: have you run nvidia-xconfig as root?
<zetheroo> please help ....  i just now rebooted form a kernel panic .... what do I do? ... where do I find the cause?
<dale> okay///
<adub> LjL it is still compiling this is on a somewhat slower box
<exodus_ms> dale, still having audio probs?
<dale> yes
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  trying now
<alesan> !acrobat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  same thing
<ryushe> dale: more importantly, you didn't run the command that was posted here earlier did you?
<zetheroo> ikonia: you there?
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  no change
<racquad> hi guys, where do I configure system wide my keyboard layout at X11?
<exodus_ms> MeVsTheVoices, ff working?
<dale> no, i did not...
<alesan> hey how do I install adobe acrobat?
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: For me, running that and then setting the res with nvidia-settings would work.
<ryushe> dale: good
<Condoulo> ok, I installed ATI drivers on Ubuntu 8.10. I know xorg.conf no longer holds video information, but I can't get above 65Hz, is there anyway I can change this?
<adub> ok there is a file in my package
<adub> i will run the install on the deb now
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  where do i set the settings
<racquad> hi guys, where do I configure system wide my keyboard layout at X11?
<alesan> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<dale> Perhaps,I'll go back and install 7.04 Ubuntu...
<adub> there is more depends to install i can get those though prolly
<solexious> How do I change my hostname?
<LjL> adub: you can just use gdebi to install it, that will get the dependencies too
<LjL> !gdebi | adub
<ConstantineXVI> racquad: system > prefs > keyboard
<ubottu> adub: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<racquad> solexious: edit /etc/hostname
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: A program called "nvidia-settings" should have been installed along with your driver, and it shoud show the driver version on the first page of its window.
<LjL> !hostname | solexious
<ubottu> solexious: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<FishieFoo> Transmission bittorrent client downloaded 850MB, but the folder it's saving it to only has 8MB. Is there any way I can get it to spit out that 850MB so I can switch to another client app that lets me prioritize files?
<itai_michaelson> hi, i encounter difficulties installing realplayer from their website's DEB. i'm running ibex. i get a dependency called lsb whoch in turn depends on other packages. what can i do?
<racquad> <ConstantineXVI> but with this I will only change for my user. I want system wide
<TecR0c> ryushe: i have just tried to unmount the partition and it says : /mnt/Media: device is busy.
<adub> jesus
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  i cant see the desktop that easy .. i see the desktop but cant read any of the letters ...
<ryushe> TecR0c: are you currently IN the directory or do you have it open in Nautilus?
<n6mod> Has anyone successfully installed Hardy on a Thumper (Sun x4500?)
<n6mod> (please save me from SuSE!)
<adub> bro its keeps going this file depends on this file and this file and this file but it is not oging to be installed etc
<xorlim> I did a "sudo apt-get install opera" and it said it is already the newest version. I want the newest version of everything because I run Ubuntu Ibex 8.10.
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  any way to do that through a bash prompt ?
<TecR0c> ryushe: no i dont have the directory open in the gui or terminal
<ryushe> FishieFoo: last time I checked, Transmission allows you to prioritize
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  maybe recovery mode ?
<ryushe> TecR0c: very sure?
<TecR0c> ryushe: it says  the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: Oh, and did you restart the x session "ctrl + alt + backspace"  And yes run nvidia-settings in a bash prompt.
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: You shouldn't need to go to recovery mode.
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0, what is the exact command i want to use ?
<LjL> adub: uhm i'm sorry but i just have to go now, you may have to edit debian/zoneminder.substvars and change the dependencies...
<freetown> hi all, what is the kvm channel again? #ubuntu-vrit?
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  cant do anything else ... wont drop into tty
<zetheroo> anyone?
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: First logout and back in, if you can to restart x.
<Kumool> freetown: kvm?
<FishieFoo> ryushe: I can't click on any of the files to set any priorities.
<zetheroo> please help ....  i just now rebooted form a kernel panic .... what do I do? ... where do I find the cause?
<adub> LjL dern
<adub> lol
<ryushe> TecR0c: running either lsof or fuser should show you who or what is using the disk right now, but try unmounting again first
<freetown> Kumool, virtualization module
<Kumool> zetheroo: run memtest
<ryushe> FishieFoo: looked in the inspector?
<zetheroo> Kumool: what about logs
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  done
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<shadowwulf> mir then what
<FishieFoo> ryushe: what is that?
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  then what
<Kumool> zetheroo: memtest first
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: Open "gnome-terminal".
<TecR0c> ryushe: i have tried running it again now luck.
<ryushe> FishieFoo: see the details button?
<freetown> hmm....i might get a answer here before the cows come home. Is there virtio support in Hardy?
<FishieFoo> ryushe: no. only properties.
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  as i said ... i cant see the text to navigate to the terimal in the menu
<TecR0c> lsfob shows me heaps of content =/
<ryushe> TecR0c: then try this: 'umount -f /mnt/media'
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: What can you use?
<zetheroo> Kumool: what will a memtest do?
<ryushe> FishieFoo: when I add a torrent to transmission there is the first screen where you can select which files you want, which also lists priority
<Kumool> it will test ur ram zetheroo
<zetheroo> Kumool: and how will that help solve the issue?
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  recovery mode and thats bout it ... cant see but for false colors on logon and desktop ... i can see that it has booted into it ... but i cant see anything to navigate through the desktop ... its like all the white was taken off
<SanoSan> How do I get .exes to default open with Wine?  So I don't have to keep going though Open With crap.
<Kumool> zetheroo: kernel panic happens because of a f'ed up kernel or ram issues... altho it depends on what the error was
<FishieFoo> ryushe: huh... I don't have any of that. something is wrong...
<ryushe> FishieFoo: and when it's already running, clicking on an active torrent and then clicking the big blue Details icon top-right of the window will show you a details window for that specific torrent. there again you can change priority
<xintruder> Hi
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: So you have the GNOME desktop?
<Kumool> SanoSan: properties
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  i do
<ActionParsnip> SanoSan: do open with, but select to remember the pairing of app and file type
<Kumool> SanoSan: learn to use right click better :)
<ConstantineXVI> FishieFoo: select a torrent, open the inspector.  click over to the files, and r-click to select priority
<ryushe> FishieFoo: this is what it should look like: http://www.transmissionbt.com/images/screenshots/gtk-large.png
<zetheroo> Kumool: well even if it says something negative about my RAM I don't think I would replace my RAM to make Intrepid work ... ha ... I mean Hardy works fine as does Win XP Pro
<xintruder> I cant view movies in youtube mozzila, although I downloaded all three suggested plugins (addons). who can help me?
<SanoSan> Kumool: :P
<zetheroo> Kumool: so I don't see why I should do a memtest ....
<Tekno> sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree
<Tekno> did that?
<ryushe> TecR0c: any joy?
<ConstantineXVI> FishieFoo: err, by inspector i mean "torrent details"
<Kumool> zetheroo: it will f up sooner or later its better to know now than paying some mechanic 50 bucks for something you could have avoided sooner
<TecR0c> ryushe: i still get the same message.
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: Alright, alt + F2 should get you a prompt.  Type nvidia-settings, and read the "NVIDIA Driver Version".
<ActionParsnip> Tekno: you on 32bit or 64bit?
<ryushe> TecR0c: that's very odd
<ConstantineXVI> FishieFoo: that do it?
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  goes to a blank screen and monitor goes to standby
<xintruder> help ?
<TecR0c> its just my luck lol
<ryushe> TecR0c: the only other way to fix a stubborn mount that I know of is rebooting :(
<zetheroo> Kumool: what do you mean? The RAM must be fine ... why would Hardy work fine and Intrepid cough up its spleen with the same RAM?
<SanoSan> Any known issues with running Photoshop CS2 under Wine?
<Kumool> zetheroo: then use an older kernel
<Kumool> zetheroo: just run the test it wont hurt
<zetheroo> Kumool: ha ... but it won't help either ...
<TecR0c> ryushe: thanks anyways :P atleast i am learning
<FishieFoo> ConstantineXVI: I don't have any "details" anywhere. uhm... if I remove the torrent from the app, will it dump the 850MB of progress it's made into the destination folder, or is it just going to lose it? I checked the hidden .transmission folder and there's nothing in there.
<ActionParsnip> SanoSan: http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<ActionParsnip> SanoSan: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2631
<Kumool> zetheroo: it will help if an error occurs if an error doesnt occur then the problem is buntu
<SanoSan> ActionParsnip:  Ahh, thank you ^_^
<ConstantineXVI> FishieFoo: there's a blue "i" icon in the transmission toolbar.  select your torrent and click that
<ryushe> TecR0c: for further learning, google up on 'mounting NTFS drives Ubuntu' should return a lot of hits for you to read ;)
 * Arsdoff failed to install ubuntu eee
<TecR0c> ok, no worries.
<FishieFoo> ConstantineXVI: nope. not on mine.
<zetheroo> Kumool: don't worry ... I have been told by a few ppl to do a memtest ... but the logic in that is somehow lost .... if there is an error I would still say it is an issue with Ubuntu Intrepid since Hardy works despite the RAM as does Win XP Pro ... see?
<ConstantineXVI> FishieFoo: no toolbar?
<ryushe> ConstantineXVI: there's something wrong with his setup for some reason, that's what I mentioned earlier as well ;)
<zetheroo> Kumool: I have 3 GB of RAM ... how long would a memtest take?
<FishieFoo> ConstantineXVI: my toolbar consists of add, start, stop, remove, properties, and preferences.
<ConstantineXVI> FishieFoo: properties
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: Sorry man, your past my experience.  Get to another system if you can (maybe in a dual boot) and search for linux or ubuntu and nvidia.
<Kumool> zetheroo: about an hour i suppose
<shadowwulf> MiraiWarren0_0,  ok thanks
<MiraiWarren0_0> shadowwulf: No sweat.
<FishieFoo> ConstantineXVI: yeah. properties has two tabs. general, and files. I can't select any of the files in the files tab. no right or left click, nothing.
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: depends on ram latency and cpu speed
<Kumool> yes
<The_Dr> Hi I am trying to boot the 8.10 live dvd but after the bootsplash it kicks me to the command line and I get ubuntu@ubuntu:~
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: C2D T9300 2.5GHZ
<FishieFoo> I think something's wrong with my copy of Transmission. It seems to be stunted.
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: and what latencys does your ram have?
<ryushe> FishieFoo: it does seem so, saw the screenshot I posted?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: latency? ...
<ardchoille> How do I stop evolution from putting an icon in the tray upon email receive?
<FishieFoo> ryushe: yes. mine's sort of like that, but without any of that priority stuff or checkboxes.
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: the read, write and read+write speed
<FiremanEd>  .
<FishieFoo> ryushe: and the progress bar is different as well. mine are orange and have no text.
<xintruder> why can't I view youtube after a clean install of ubuntu ?
<Arsdoff> How do I get my Eee Pc to recognize the usb drive on boot?  The laptop is now useless in Xubuntu because I messed up the screen setings, it is now unreadable when I boot, and I do not think I can navigate to make the interface work  again.  I want to put the installer on my USB drive using my other computer, put it in the usb slot, boot the Eee Pc, and have it install.  How can this happen?
<ActionParsnip> xintruder: you need to install flash
<ardchoille> !flash | xintruder
<ubottu> xintruder: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kumool> xintruder: ur blind
<ConstantineXVI> FishieFoo: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip:  ummm ... this is a Thinkad R61 ....
<ryushe> FishieFoo: the orange is probably your system color theme or something. I would try to reinstall Transmission via package manager
<FishieFoo> If I remove my torrent from the client, will it dump the 850MB it's downloaded so far into the destination folder, or is it just going to lose it? because I can't find it in the hidden .transmission folder.
<exodus_ms> yeah... thats helpful
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: its probably some budget stuff, coyuld take an hour or so
<xintruder> Kumool: I am not.
<julio> Estoucom  erros no postfix, mailfx e aide durante instalação do xmaxima(5.9.2.ubuntu1).
<xintruder> Kumool: Whats wrong with blind people?
<ActionParsnip> !usb | Arsdoff
<ubottu> Arsdoff: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ConstantineXVI> FishieFoo: it should be safe as long as you dont hit remove data
<The_Dr> Hi I am trying to boot the 8.10 live dvd but after the bootsplash it kicks me to the command line and I get ubuntu@ubuntu:~
<FishieFoo> ConstantineXVI: oh lovely. it didn't ask me.
<exodus_ms> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ryushe> FishieFoo: don't remove anything, leave it as-is, just close down and reinstall. the data should remain (if there IS any data)
<The_Dr> !repeat
<Kumool> xintruder: blind people cant see youtube? nothing negative just something that doesnt make sense
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip:  PC2-5300 CL5
<FishieFoo> ryushe: too late. it's gone. no files.
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me how can i add times new roman to open office writer?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: mid range then, should be ok
<israel> #gstreamer
<ConstantineXVI> Pirate_Hunter: install "msttcorefonts"
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: isn't that like 667MHZ ? ...
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<FishieFoo> ConstantineXVI: I guess you were wrong. :(
<ConstantineXVI> !info msttcorefonts
<ryushe> Pirate_Hunter: insta llmsttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: you can get high (poor) latency ram at 1067mhz
<Pirate_Hunter> ConstantineXVI, ActionParsnip, ryushe, ty
<Kumool> Pirate_Hunter: why would you want such ugly fonts?
<FishieFoo> ... this is strange. I reopened the file and it says I've still downloaded 850MB...
<exodus_ms> startx
<Pirate_Hunter> Kumool: ugly is a matter of opinion and i need those for work
<ryushe> FishieFoo: Transmission still lacks the info or details button?
<Kumool> Pirate_Hunter: so work is ugly? got it :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Kumool, :D
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip - Kumool: ok so I am going to do the memtest so I can move on to other things ... :)
<__BSD__> Is anyone here really good with xtightvncserver? pm me please
<exodus_ms> The_Dr, did you try startx
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip - Kumool: be back in an hour
<Kumool> ill be sure to not be here :)
<ActionParsnip> __BSD__: ask in the room
<__BSD__> i did , but its sorta off-topi ActionParsnip
<__BSD__> off-topic*
<itai_michaelson> is there a way to toggle between gui and command line without having to reboot?
<ardchoille> itai_michaelson: open a terminal
<FishieFoo> ryushe: yup. same as before.
<itai_michaelson> ardchoille, thats not what i mean
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: ctrl+alt+F1-6
<Kumool> ??
<ardchoille> itai_michaelson: or do ctrl+alt+f1 (ctrl+alt+f7 to come back to the desktop)
<Eurysilas> OK, so I finally got Intrepid working with my Intel graphics (problem was Compiz). However, I STILL without a Shut down screen, and logging off still results in a blank screen (or restarting X). Any ideas?
<ryushe> FishieFoo: in that case, see if reinstalling it via your package manager helps
<itai_michaelson> archangelpetro, if i do that now will xchat get shut?
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: no
<ardchoille> itai_michaelson: not with ctrl_alt+f1, no
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: itl close
<test34> Anyone seen a Bluez v4.21 Ubuntu package?
<ardchoille> Kumool: xchat won't close
<Kumool> ardchoille: prove it!
<itai_michaelson> Kumool, not sure i understand. is there a way to get rid of X altogether ,but bring it back when needed?
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: it depends on what you mean by "get rid of"
<darth10> itai_michaelson, press alt+f1 to close....alt+f7 to startx
<darth10> dat will completely shut it down
<Kumool> darth10: thats very confusing
<itai_michaelson> Kumool, i mean free the resources used by X
<darth10> hah
<paulo> #ubuntu-es
<darth10> dats a bigger problem :P
<FishieFoo> ryushe: nope. same as before.
<ardchoille> itai_michaelson: no, it won't. ctrl+atl+f1 just switches you to tty1
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: for that ur better off killing gdm and x
<FishieFoo> ryushe: is there something wrong with my Ubuntu?
<test34> I thought if I waited all those years that bluetooth would be usable..... both in Windows and Linux... apparently not
<xintruder> i installed the flash for mozila, now I only get to see a black screen in youtube. any ideas?
<Kumool> FishieFoo: problably
<exodus_ms> yeah... bluetooth sucks in winblows
<__BSD__> window 30
<__BSD__> oops
<Kumool> test34: wait a bit more
<itai_michaelson> Kumool, i'm running xdm but i'm willing to uninstall it as it serves no prupose really
<Kumool> test34: 3 years wont hurt
<ryushe> FishieFoo: I would install XP and see if that fixes your issue (I kid, I kid) :)
<ryushe> FishieFoo: what version of Ubuntu?
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: lol
<itai_michaelson> Kumool, so i uninstall xdm and then ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: you like tty's a lot
<test34> kumool.. well.. they are pretty slow..... specially the ones that get paid
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: why do you want to uninstall xdm?
<FishieFoo> ryushe: why can't I copy the text from my "about Ubuntu" page? >:P it's 7.10 gutsy gibbon?? my mom updates this thing. how can it not have updated ubuntu??
<itai_michaelson> Kumool, i don't plan on rebooting often so why do i need it?
<kansan> looking for a php interepter for ubuntu hardy.... how do i get such a beast?  i already have php-cli but it seems to only be good for running existing php files
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: just open a terminal itl do the same
<Eurysilas> OK, so I finally got Intrepid working with my Intel graphics (problem was Compiz). However, I STILL without a Shut down screen, and logging off still results in a blank screen (or restarting X). Any ideas?
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: it doesnt just handle the boot startup...
<ryushe> FishieFoo: what version of Transmission you running?
<xintruder> can anyone help me pleasE?
<itai_michaelson> Kumool, what do you mean, i'm running a low specs server so i dont want to waste resources , but sometimes i need firefox and the likes
<solexious> Ive been asked to dig some thing to check my nameservers, but I dont have dig/cant find it in the repositorys, any hints?
<FishieFoo> ryushe: there's no way to check the version. no "about" button for Transmission.
<ryushe> FishieFoo: there's something wrong there. Is there no 'Help' menu option at the top?
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: if ur fixed on it then just kill it tho dont go about saying theres problems with ur pc later
<FishieFoo> ryushe: nope.
<ryushe> FishieFoo: heh
<ryushe> FishieFoo: interesting ;)
<test34> solexious: you probably dont have a standard ubuntu distrib ??
<FishieFoo> ryushe: only "file". nothing else.
<Kumool> xintruder: ask
<IndyGunFreak> FishieFoo: sure there is, help/about is on transmission
<itai_michaelson> Kumool, ok thanks. i wont complain. promise :-)
<xintruder> i installed the flash for mozila, now I only get to see a black screen in youtube. any ideas?
<FishieFoo> IndyGunFreak: not on ine.
<FishieFoo> IndyGunFreak: not on mine.
<IndyGunFreak> FishieFoo: well thats pretty incredible.
<ardchoille> How do I stop evolution from putting an icon in the tray upon receiving email?
<test34> any website that raise money for some specific linux features ?
<FishieFoo> IndyGunFreak: it's seriously messed up.
<ryushe> FishieFoo: in that case, I would recommend purging the package and reinstalling it brand new
<Kumool> ardchoille: uninstall it
<Kumool> :P
<FishieFoo> ryushe: how do I do that? which package?
<ardchoille> Kumool: if you can't be helpful, please leave. The folks here are trying to solve issues and your comments aren't helping much.
<Raylz>  im trying to mount an iso, but im getting: CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<itai_michaelson> darth10, alt+F1 doesn't kill x for me, is that  gnome specific ?
<test34> itai_michaelson: ctrl-atl-backspace
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: it doesnt kill gnome it just goes to a tty
<Raylz> i mount with sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop image.iso /media/isoimage
<xintruder> Kumool: you dont know?
<bsusa> hello
<itai_michaelson> test34, ctrl-alt-back brings me to XDM, i want something that will send me to tty and kill X
<Kumool> ardchoille: if you dont see an option for it to halt it then
<bsusa> could someone please assist me in setting up a bluetooth mouse in mythbuntu?
<ryushe> FishieFoo: 'dpkg --purge transmission-common' and 'dpkg --purge transmission-gtk' as root or as sudo, then reinstall said packages
<itai_michaelson> Kumool, so how do i kill x and xdm and get to tty?
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know where is the option to insert a new page in open office writer? is the only way to do so through page break?
<Eurysilas> OK, so I finally got Intrepid working with my Intel graphics (problem was Compiz). However, I'm STILL without a Shut down screen, and logging off still results in a blank screen (or restarting X). Any ideas?
<ardchoille> itai_michaelson: you don't have to kill anything, just do ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2, or f3, etc)
<Pirate_Hunter> itai_michaelson: tty 1-6 ctrl+alt+f1 to f6
<FishieFoo> ryushe: I'm pretty sure I first installed it just this afternoon. I'm not sure how it could have gotten messed up before I installed it...
<Kumool> xintruder: not really all that comes up to me is a driver problem... which couldnt be... :P
<test34> itai_michaelson: do you mean gdm
<ryushe> FishieFoo: that's a fair point
<itai_michaelson> test34, no i mean XDM
<bsusa> i installed the bluetooth software but still i cant find a bluetooth setup in mythbuntu
<itai_michaelson> ardchoille, but i do want to kill X
<ardchoille> itai_michaelson: it won't kill x
<Kumool> ardchoille: he wants to free resources so killing everything is the only solution
<test34> itai_michaelson: ps aux | grep xdm | kill -9 xdm_pid ?
<Eurysilas> itai_michaelson: I know you probably already tried this, but....what about dropping to root consol in  a recovery session, and uninstalling X?
<bonhoffer> i need to copy the text from a pdf in ubuntu -- it doesn't seem that xpdf let's me copy
<ardchoille> Kumool: that's not what he just said
<Kumool> ardchoille: thats what he said a couple mins ago
<exodus_ms> ardchoille, Open Evolution and select:
<exodus_ms> edit/plugins uncheck the plugin "Mail Notification". This should stop the notification box from opening from the Panel (task bar)..
<bonhoffer> lets me copy (sorry)
<ardchoille> itai_michaelson: if you want to stop x: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (or xdm)
<FishieFoo> ryushe: maybe i should wait for this system update to finish... maybe that will miraculously solve this problem. I don't understand how Ubuntu could be version 7.10 if my mom's been running the update, unless she's been mistaken. or unless it's been buggered up, like she shut it down or its refusing to update.
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know of a way to modify the size of the icons in the main menu?
<ryushe> FishieFoo: see if this helps at all. It desribes how to get latest transmission in Ubuntu: http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5604
<itai_michaelson> Eurysilas, because i need X sometimes, i want to toggle between X and no X
<test34> bonhoffer: some pdf are images
<pumpkinseed> anyone know why it takes so long for the new version of the gimp to get on apt-get ?
<Eurysilas> itai: Ah......That's right. Sorry. My mistake. ;)
<Arsdoff> How do I reset screen settings from safe mode?
<itai_michaelson> ardchoille, thats what i want! so back to x will be startx ,right?
<Eurysilas> *itai_michaelson
<Kumool> pumpkinseed: because apt-get doesnt get gimp?
<test34> bonhoffer: images of text that is... you need an Optical character recognition software
<nick_______> hello, my wireless stopped working
<ardchoille> itai_michaelson: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start (or xdm)
<ardchoille> exodus_ms: Ah, found it thank you very much. There's also ways to configure that plugin too :)
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: you know... swap and ram exist for a reason you know...
<itai_michaelson> Kumool, sadly I don't have much of neither
<itai_michaelson> ardchoille, thank you very much
<exodus_ms> ardchoille, wasnt sure exactly what you were asking :)
<ardchoille> itai_michaelson: yw :)
<Kumool> itai_michaelson: how do you hope to have xchat oopen when you dont have x?
<ardchoille> exodus_ms: you fixed it :)
<exodus_ms> ardchoille, cool
<nick_______> Anyone think they can help?
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know where is the option to insert a new page in open office writer? is the only way to do so through page break?
<donnyw> hello all
<nick_______> Or is there a help chat I can join
<itai_michaelson> Kumool, i rarely need x, so i want to keep the server X free  most of the time, but sometimes i need to run a graphic programme so i want to be able to toggle back into x.
<FishieFoo> .... my synaptic package manager only had 3 transmission packages available, not 4...
<GodfatherofEire>  nick_______ Before anybody can help you, you gotta tell us what the problem is first
<xintruder> i installed the flash for mozila, now I only get to see a black screen in youtube. any ideas?#
<FishieFoo> bah. I can't even check it while the system update is downloading.
<wnstn> Anyone know how to get a M-AUDIO Oxygen 8 usb midi keyboard working? I googled and I gather I have to flash the firmware, I got the firmware loader through synaptic but I can't find the new firmware.
<nick_______> My wireless stopped working. This chat moves kind of fast
<GodfatherofEire> nick_______ but how did it stop working, like, after what, did you update your system, etc?
<nick_______> After I restarted
<nick_______> I had been playing Tremulous, then it sort of froze.
<GodfatherofEire> Did you do a hard reboot?
<nick_______> no
<nick_______> wait yes
<nick_______> had to
<GodfatherofEire> I figured.
<Eurysilas> So, no one knows about why my shutdown screen is blank?
<test34> Eurysilas: isnt it a good thing that the screen gets blank when you shutdown
<ardchoille> Eurysilas: you're using nvidia with installed drivers?
<Eurysilas> test34: No. I need to see when the little progress bar is finished, so I can manually turn the thing off (APM is broken, evidently).
<Arsdoff> my eeepc is screwed until I can see what I'm doing.  I'm running xfce(sp?) and the interface is scrambled.  I need to reset the screen settings without being able to use the GUI.  Can this be done?
<test34> Eurysilas: look at your HD light if you can't figure out the problem
<Eurysilas> ardchoille: Nope. Though, I gather they've had trouble as well. I use intel drivers (I'm integrated).
<ardchoille> Eurysilas: ah, ok, I had that problem with the nvidia 173 driver
<ardchoille> Arsdoff: for xfce you should probably ask in #xubuntu
<bsusa> hello
<Arsdoff> thx
<bsusa> could someone please assist me in setting up a bluetooth mouse in mythbuntu?
<Kumool> theres mythbuntu?
<ardchoille> yes
<Kumool> O_o? sry for my cluelessness
<Kumool> does it come with lots of sherlock holmes books?
<test34> Arsdoff: try ctrl-alt-f1 and edit xorg.conf.. then restart X
<barry_> in ubuntu 8.10 do we have to install preload etc to speed things up? or is it all included now?
<wnstn> Eurysilas: try opening a terminal and typing: sudo shutdown -h now
<Kumool> or mayb a bible :P
<dg_> hi  everyone
<nick_______> Soooo....
<Eurysilas> Anyway, I was guessing that it had something to do with changing resolutions, so I was going to edit whatever files necessary to keep it from switching to a new resolution. Unfortunately, for USplash (the program I THINK that controls the shutdown and boot-up screens), you have to mess with  a boot loader file in the process, and I've no clue on what to edit when it comes to the X server restarting (xorg.conf, maybe? With this new X Server, who knows).
<wnstn> Nick did you try restarting your wireless router?
<nick_______> Can anyone help me?
<nick_______> Yeah
<fsckr> ok i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and tried to enable nvidia drivers 177 within the restricted drivers.  Did a reboot and xorg failed saying no devices found.  I have also had this same problem with archlinux any suggestions?
<nick_______> IT doesn't work at other homes
<firefly2442> I just setup an SVN repo but when I try to import a project I get "permission denied", what permissions do I need to set the folder to?
<wnstn> nick______ did you try restarting your wireless router?
<nick_______> yeah
<nick_______> I just said
<Arsdoff> b                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         ...
<Arsdoff> ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       ...
<Arsdoff> ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       ...
<FloodBot2> Arsdoff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eurysilas> wnstn: Oh? I'd rather have it work from the graphical menu. This is one of those things that doesn't strictly HAVE to be fixed, but would be NICE to.
<Arsdoff> I did not do that on purpose
<fatfigueroa> Buenas
<Arsdoff> exit xorg.conf failed
<DarkKnight> can nyone help....i m not able to delete certain files...it says permission denied
<ardchoille> !sudo | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<wnstn> Eurysilas: Sorry you sounded like you were in a hurry. Also it would list the process as it's shutting them down so you may be able to spot the problem from there. :)
<Tyler-J-B> ok, I installed the proprietary ATI drivers (fglrx), I got the resolution I want, but I can't seem to get the proper refresh rate. Ubuntu 8.10, ATI Radeon Xpress 200, Dell P991 19"
<ty> sup
<ty> whats the subject
<Tyler-J-B> If I can get help with configuring the refresh rate, that would be great. (since I can no longer configure it from xorg.conf)
<DarkKnight> ardchoille; the files are in my pendrive and when i use the mouse and click on  them then it says permission denied
<Eurysilas> wnstn: Ah. OK. ;)
<exodus_ms> DarkKnight, what file are you trying to delete?
<ardchoille> DarkKnight: ok, you need to check the permissions of the mount point or see if the drive is mounted read only (ro)
<DarkKnight> exodus_ms; certain virus infected files; the files contain the elements of a web page; that is wen u save a webpage, along with with a webpage a files is also created related to the webpage
<nick_______> So anyway, i've had problems with this wifi card before.
<DarkKnight> ardchoille; how do i do that
<ty> bye
<ardchoille> DarkKnight: to check how the drive is mounted, open a terminal and type: mount
<nick_______> It wouldn't work with Hardy Heron, or Debian or Lenny.
<nick_______> I was suprized when it worked with 8.10, but then it stopped
<IndyGunFreak> nick_______: what wifi card is it?
<nick_______> rtl8187b
<nick_______> in a gateway m-1624 laptop
<IndyGunFreak> !realtek | nick_______
<ubottu> nick_______: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<DarkKnight> ardchoille; i couldn't make out anything that was given in the terminal
<nick_______> that is for Hardy Heron
<nick_______> Intrepid Ibex is supposed to work out of the box
<ardchoille> DarkKnight: Care to pastebin the output of mount?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MrCollins> I am in intrepid, and I *had* sound working in firefox, using flash youtube, nickjr.com etc and I rebooted, what changed on the reboot? Can someone please help?
<DarkKnight> ardchoille;http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m15d6e905
<mojave3> hi.  i'm using ubuntu 8.10 and have installed openoffice3.0  When i startup ooffice, the "base" or database application is grayed out and not available.  Is there a way to add support for Base?  thx
<donnyw> exit
<donnyw> oops
<pumpkinseed> anyone know why it takes so long for the new version of the gimp to get on apt-get ?
<ardchoille> DarkKnight: ok, they all say "rw" which is read/write. what is the mountpoint of that thumb drive?
<Mecha25> ha! mac->ubuntu+ssh+screen+irssi. I'm using 2 computers in different states, boy do I love being a geek
<nick_______> And it did work when I first installed Ubuntu, But then it stopped
<DarkKnight> ardchoille;actually i m a newbie...so i dont know how to check  wats the mount point
<SkinnYPuP__> whats the correct syntax to fsck a ext3 partition on /dev/hda7/ ? Supposed to run unmounted right?
<Mecha25> can i at least get a "woot"?
<ardchoille> DarkKnight: it looks like the last line, /media/disk Have you opened nautilus in that thumbdrive?
<FearMoth> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 Server on my server (Tyan Thunder K7X) onto an IDE drive. It installs fine, but once I reboot, GRUB messes up. In my GRUB config, root= is set as a UUID. I've tried root=/dev/sda1 and /dev/hda1 but nothing seems to boot. Does anyone know why I'm having this problem or how to fix it?
<ASrock> what program should i use to be able to do a web cam chat with a friend via msn
<DarkKnight> ardchoille; ya
<nick_______> Maybe I should just reinstall...
<ardchoille> DarkKnight: what does nautilus have in the Location bar?
<DarkKnight> ardchoille; now i m able to delete in nautilus
<Mecha25> eh, whatever.
<Mecha25> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Mecha25> peace
<ardchoille> DarkKnight: so problem solved?
<ss_> I've lost my OOo3 which I had installed from this repo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<ss_>  can some one tell me how can i get back it, installing a single package gives dependency errors
<DarkKnight> ardchoille; ya thanx......nick_________ was also helping me out simultaneoulsy
<MrCollins> ardchoille, can u give me a hand
<ardchoille> DarkKnight: ok, glad it's fixed :)
<MrCollins> ardantus, when u havea min
<Tyler-J-B> I would like to get help with configuring the refresh rate for my ATI
<ardchoille> nick_______: thanks :)
<nick_______> no problem
<ardchoille> MrCollins: sure, I can try
<pumpkinseed> anyone know why it takes so long for the new version of the gimp to get on apt-get ?
<nick_______> So, I'm thinking I might just reinstall the system.
<ardchoille> MrCollins: If it's the sound issue, I can't help, I don't use sound
<pumpkinseed> i.e. apt-get has version 9.4 and the new version is 9.6
<ardchoille> pumpkinseed: you won't see it, we only get bug fixes and security updates.. no new version after release
<slinkeey> Hi
<Windoze> Hi slinkeey.
<MrCollins> ardc yeah its the sound issue
<slinkeey> After a suspend my video jitter in 8.04 and 8.10....  What could this be
<slinkeey> Everything is great up untill I suspend the PC
<pumpkinseed> ardchoille - doesn't 9.6 have bug fixes from 9.4
<ardchoille> MrCollins: have you done any kernel updates since the last time you rebooted? I;ve seen some folks saying that the last kernel upgrade messed with sound somehow
<a34lkj2348dsf311> How do you set DHCP leases to be automatically entered in DNS?
<ardchoille> pumpkinseed: no idea, just wanted to let you know to not count on seeing the new version
<MrCollins> ardchoille, as a matter of fact, I did an update from the updater that appears in the top, sound WAS working, then I rebooted tonight and boom no sound
<isleshocky77> I can't figure out why I can't get my external monitor to go to 1680x1050.  when I have xrandr do a print out it's only showing this as a max: maximum 2624 x 1024.  This worked under Kubuntu 8.04. I'm now just trying out Ubuntu 8.10 clean install
<ardchoille> MrCollins: sounds like the new kernel messed with your sound. I can't help but that info will help you narrow the problem down
<slinkeey> has anyone heard of video twitching after waking the computer from susped?
<slinkeey> suspend
<MrCollins> ardchoille, how do i check to see if i have the latest video card drivers
<bsusa> hello
<Windoze> Hello bsusa.
<Jim_H> How do you set DHCP leases to be automatically entered in DNS?
<ardchoille> MrCollins: update the system (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade) and you'll have the latest of stuff from the repos.
<bsusa> could someone please assist me in setting up a bluetooth mouse in mythbuntu?
<bsusa> hello Windoze
<Windoze> Hello bsusa.
<linux29684> does anyone know when bluetooth will be fixed on intrepid?
<Jim_H> Is there a channel to ask DNS or DHCP questions
<MrCollins> ardchoille, its all up to date
<test34> linux29684: let me know if you find out
<pumpkinseed> imho: this is a big problem with linux in general. People have to go searching for repositories because most application websites simply tell you to go to synaptec to get their app. Additionally, users are always hit with "but you can always compile the source". But that is always a big fat pain in the arse...
<MrCollins> ardchoille, how do I check to see if I am using 3d acceleration in my games like open arena etc?
<H4wK> hello... anyone know where i found satanic theme for ubuntu 7.10
<Windoze> Hello H4wK.
<ardchoille> MrCollins: then you have the latest of your software from the repos, can't get any more up to date than that
<Jim_H> Is there a channel to ask DNS or DHCP questions
<pumpkinseed> if it works at all
<ardchoille> MrCollins: Not sure how to do that
<linux29684> test34: I wish someone would know the answer to that, it seems everyone can not get bluetooth working on intrepid
<test34> ardchoille: the repository usually don't have the latest version of anything
<pumpkinseed> test34: damn straight
<test34> ardchoille: I'm not saying that isnt for a good reason, because their might be more bugs in the new version
<gnutron> Jim_H: dhclient should renew leases, DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf should remain the same. on hardy atleast.
<ardchoille> test34: if you update from the repos, you will have the latest of what the repos contain, yes
<linux29684> gnutron, how can i lock the resolv.conf so it no longer changes?
<pumpkinseed> test34: very true. and I realize that too, but users should still have the option to get new versions
<linux29684> a sudo chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf does not work
<test34> linux29684: I think the problem is that bt-audio became obsolete
<Jim_H> gnutron, if a client joins a network and gets DHCP information, how can my DNS server automatically create an entry for that client ?
<pumpkinseed> archoille: and the repos never have new versions of anything
<Jim_H> gnutron, thank you for replying, btw
<brainzcan> an1 else in here have the issue with wifi where as kubuntu actually gets a better signal than ubuntu?
<brainzcan> wtf
<gnutron> linux29684: that should need to be changed unless your ISP changed it's nameservers.
<bsusa> could someone please assist me in setting up a bluetooth mouse in mythbuntu?
<gnutron> linux29684: that should Not need to be changed unless your ISP changed it's nameservers. sorry
<dr_willis> brainzcan,  i would have to wonder how you are doing the comparison. I dont see how thats even possible.
<linux29684> theres a bug in kvpnc that keeps changing the dns servers
<linux29684> i want to lock the resolv.conf
<bsusa> i installed the bluetooth software but still i cant find a bluetooth setup in mythbuntu
<ardchoille> hello
<Windoze> Hello ardchoille.
<gnutron> linux29684: I would avoid kvpnc, it should'nt do that
<brainzcan> dr_willis - in know right, i thought the only difference was the KDE interface but no
<keystr0k> I'm having a strange problem where when I print a test page FROM my printer, it prints great... when I try to print normally, or a test page via Ubuntu, nothing shows up... though the print head moves as if it was printing. Any ideas?
<linux29684> gnutron: its the only software of its kind
<dr_willis> brainzcan,  how are you 'testing' these speeds?
<test34> pumpkinseed: you can alsways go from source.. or try to find the package somewhere on the web
<red_> m
<brainzcan> not only speeds but signal strengths
<gnutron> linux29684: i'm not familiar with it, but it should not mess with nameservers.
<linux29684> gnutron: anyway to lock the resolv.conf, the chmod 444 didn't work
<dr_willis> linux29684,  use 'chattr +a' i think..
<dr_willis> linux29684,  root user could alter any file reguardless of its mode.
<gnutron> linux29684: I would'nt changed the permissions either, perhaps check with the developers website or documentation.
<ardchoille> chattr -i  (makes the file imutable even to root)
<brainzcan> dr_willis : yeah we put both on a laptop and trust me there is a difference but I don't know wtf it is other than the KDE which should have nothing to do with it.
<linux29684> dr_willis: chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<zetheroo> ok I am back
<zetheroo> did the memtest and no errors ...
<zetheroo> what now?
<dr_willis> linux29684,   it may be +i   like ardchoille  said.. I just woke up. :P
<linux29684> dr_willis: same error
<__BSD__> Does anyone know where the config file for xtightvncserver is located?
<ardchoille> dr_willis: you are correct
<mneptok> Windoze: hi
<ardchoille> just type hello
<Tekno> How do I disable cpu speed governor?
<Tekno> ubuntu 8.10
<jpastore> I can't get samba to start and I don't see anything in /var/log/messages or /var/log/samba/log.smbd is there anywhere else I can look?
<mneptok> hello
<ardchoille> mneptok: it was K-lined
<gnutron> __BSD__: /etc should be the dir try sudo find /etc/ -name '*vnc*.conf'
<mneptok> ardchoille: just saw that
<mneptok> ardchoille: thanks
<zetheroo> I rebooted from a kernel panic .. and did a memtest that came out with no errors ... so what now?
<ardchoille> yw
<Cteel> How can i see what version or ubuntu i have?
<ardchoille> Cteel: lsb_release
<__BSD__> gnutron: i looked there, no luck
<darkhamm> where a can find a comparative between xine gstreamer and mplayer?
<linux29684> zetheroo: try to restart the computer and start an older kernel version of ubuntu
<ardchoille> Cteel: lsb_release -a
<zetheroo> Cteel: System > Administration > System Monitor
<sinbox> trying to help someone with a messed up display, if found the followng command on the ubuntu forum, can anyone telle me whether that is a good idea or not?  command is>> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zetheroo> Cteel: then go to the System tab
<linux29684> the ubuntu version should be in system --> about ubuntu, but its not
<Cteel> 8.04 Thanks!
<Tekno> What is lpd ?
<zetheroo> linux29684: ummm ... why would I want to do that when I am trying to find out whats wrong
<bdelin88> i like big butts and i can not lie
<Tekno> in sysv-rc-conf
<dr_willis> jpastore,  you can edit the smb.conf file and enable verbose logging/other logging features.. and restart sdamba with  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<dr_willis> jpastore,  you DID install samba? :P
<zetheroo> linux29684: its been happening since upgrading to Intrepid
<linux29684> zetheroo: these irc chats are logged, so people can search them on google
<linux29684> dr_willis: any other suggestions to lock the resolv.conf? maybe a script to run upon bootup?
<jpastore> dr_willis, yes it was working pre 8.10 upgrade
<gnutron> __BSD__: did you build xtightvncserver or apy-get it
<mneptok> bdelin88: that's nice, dear. have a juice box.
<mneptok> *patpat*
<jpastore> dr_willis, it's how I was getting files back and forth between my host OS and my vbox
<zetheroo> linux29684: huh? .... how does that help me?
<bdelin88> thanks!
<dr_willis> <linux29684> ive seen others lock that file with chattr,    You are doing it as root?
<__BSD__> gnutron: apt-get
<linux29684> as sudo
<gnutron> __BSD__: try man xtightvncserver for related files, then search for them.
<bdelin88> sudo i am the ruler of the world
<linux29684> tried as root, same error
<dr_willis> jpastore,  you do realize the virtualbox guest addons have a special way to 'share' a directory the virtual machine and host machine?
<__BSD__> gnutron: would it be better to try to build it?
<zetheroo> this is really getting to be a headache ... everyone seems to have a different solution to the same problem ... and none of them really work in this case ... ha
<mneptok> bdelin88: you can stop now.
<jpastore> dr_willis, no I was not aware of that...where do I do that?
<binarymutant> is there anything I can use to scan documents besides xsane? it locks up on me at random points
<dr_willis> jpastore,  at least i can that feature  with my linux box's as the guest os :)   and windows as my host OS.. not sure about the reverse
<bdelin88> pfff...
<bdelin88> no fun
<linux29684> binarymutant: try the openoffice suite
<gnutron> __BSD__: with any distro its wise to stick with pre-built packages, but it can probably be done.
<dr_willis> jpastore,  virtualbox docs. and the ubuntu virtualbox  wiki/guide mention it.
<Theeb> Hello, I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and i am trying to install the ATI driver for my radeon, and everytime i do "sudo aticonfig --initial"  i get "Segmentation fault" and it doesnt recognize the device
<Jim_H> Is there a channel to ask DNS or DHCP questions
<Jim_H> How do you set DHCP leases to be automatically entered in DNS?
<jpastore> dr_willis, is that in the settings of vbox and I have to stop the box?
<binarymutant> linux29684, do you know of anything else?
<linux29684> binarymutant: i didn't get sane to work, but openoffice worked well; haven't tried any others
<lbs> hi
<binarymutant> thanks for the info linux29684
<lbs> How to make the iTALC in ltsp-server can automatic display thin-client?
<dr_willis> jpastore,  the vbox front end has a gui/interface to set up what directores are 'vbox shared' and then if the guest OS is linux, and you have the vbox addons installed. You  just mount the special location with mount command and the filetype of 'vboxfs' (i think)
<SEXOMANIS> Enter text here...03970399
<dnyy> Anyone know why ubuntu keeps telling me the wrong max resolution for my external monitor?
<SEXOMANIS> 039a0391039d0395039d0391 03910393039f039803a10391039a0399 039103a0039f 039403a40391039c0391 039903a0039103a103a70399__
<Theeb> any help with the "Segmentation fault" please?
<meoblast001> how do you run mingw in ubuntu?
<jpastore> dr_willis, I think I figured it out...booting it back up to see
<Jim_H> How do you set DHCP leases to be automatically entered in DNS?
<gnutron> Jim_H: is your network configured for dhcp?
<linux29684> Jim_H: can you rephrase your question or give more details
<Jim_H> gnutron, yes it is configured for dhcp
<gnutron> Jim_H: im on hardy and networkmanager should handle all that.
<losetheshizzle> i just lost my sound in the middle of watching a  flash video.. how do i begin troubleshooting this?  i have nvidia on a compaq f700
<Jim_H> gnutron, I'm running a dhcp server and a dns server
<Jim_H> gnutron, linux29684 when a client joins the network and is issued DHCP information, I want my DNS entries to update and create an entry for that client
<linux29684> losttheshizzle: does your sound still work; can you play mp3's?
<gnutron> Jim_H: ah....that's different, you need a networking wizard. perhaps it's a BIND issue.
<pckchem> Theeb: Does installing the driver through the restricted drivers manager not work?
<losetheshizzle> linux29684: no, when i go to test sounds nothing happens.. no startup sound.. nada
<linux29684> Jim_H: I don't know the answer; i might guess run a script on the router
<Theeb> pckchem, no it doesnt
<Jim_H> gnutron, linux29684 thank you for your replies - I'll keep searching
<linux29684> losttheshizzle: have you tried to reboot; i know the compaq f700 series have had some trouble with audio in the past
<pckchem> Theeb, what error do you get when you attempt to install. Same segmentation fault error?
<Jim_H> gnutron, linux29684 one other thing - when I set up dns/dhcp on a windows machine it does exactly what i'm asking
<exodus_ms> Theeb, sounds like a bug in xorg?
<bsusa> what is the longest ps/2 cable that can be used for a mouse or a keyboard?
<Jim_H> gnutron, linux29684 if my machine name is ubuntu-client and i join the network, I can suddenly type "nslookup ubuntu-client" and it will show
<Jim_H> gnutron, linux29684 "ubuntu-client.domainname.com" and the associated IP address
<Jim_H> gnutron, linux29684 are you guys familiar with that ?
<Theeb> pckchem, everytime i do "sudo aticonfig --initial". when i reboot, it says no device detected
<losetheshizzle> linux29684: yes, multiple times with no luck.. this happened after setting up a us-122 audio interface yesterday.. but the problem didn't crop up until today.. not sure if the us-122 installation is related.. when the sound stopped working it got stuck in a "sound loop"... sounded like a dsp resource bug..
<Theeb> exodus_ms, how do i fix the xorg?
<linux29684> Jim_H: i know in linux the hostname is editable in /etc/hostname for each client computer; you can also change the computer names by mac addresses on most routers
<DarkKnight> why is it that certain files on my pendrive have a lock mark on top of irt
<pckchem> Theeb, try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/79097/
<DarkKnight> why is it that certain files on my pendrive have a lock mark on top of it
<linux29684> losttheshizzle: maybe try to send /dev/random data into the /dev/audio-device for testing
<Theeb> pckchem,  ok
<Jim_H> linux29684, thanks for your suggestion - I'll keep looking
<pckchem> Theeb, log out then log in... sorry dyslexic moment
<Theeb> i figured :p
<linux29684> DarkKnight: this shows the permissions of the files, you can sudo chmod 755 filename or sudo chmod 777 filename to get rid of the lock
<losetheshizzle> linux29684 - what is the exact command for that?
<DavidCanarias> I have Java installed and sometimes on some web pages it says it isn't running? Does it not run all the time automatically? If not how do I turn it on and off please?
<Theeb> pckchem,  brb
<DarkKnight> linux29684; but the permissions weren't there before....it just got on its own
<linux29684> losttheshizzle: i know i have used it recently, but i don't know the exact command off hand; last i used it was with a matlab program
<linux29684> DarkKnight: is the flash stick fat or ntfs?
<losetheshizzle> linux29684: okay.. i'll look around and see what i can find..
<test34> linux29684: in the bluetooth preferences, do you know what the key and the blue "I" mean ?
<DarkKnight> linux29684; it shows msdos
<etfb> Running Apache on my laptop and writing programs to communicate via HTTP with localhost.  Is there a tool that can show me the whole HTTP "conversation", headers and all?
<linux29684> DarKKnight: well, the chmod will get rid of the locks, don't know how they got there
<kasdaye> Just installed 8.10. Feels like learning to walk again, and man do I hate falling down.
<rww> etfb: wireshark
<linux29684> test34: there are no services in teh bluetooth preferences visible
<indshadows> is anyone currently using a Nvidia 9600 GT seris- at DDR3? (at full capacity, full desktop effects). I ask because im not able to get it to work at all.
<etfb> rww: That's what someone suggested before, but it doesn't seem to do what I want.
<test34> linux29684: I can get my bluetooth headset paired.. but can't get it to work
<rww> etfb: It should. What couldn't you get it to do?
<etfb> rww: I'm interested in the HTTP conversation, ie POST and GET and so on, not so much the individual packets and DNS lookups and so on.
<linux29684> test34: i can get no data communications with any bluetooth device; and definately no pairing
<gnutron> etfb: your httpd.log should show all. the name may differ
<Theeb> pckchem, same problem :(
<etfb> rww: Not that I can get wireshark to do anything at all.  The log file doesn't give headers or POST content.
<jrib> test34, linux29684: have you looked for relevant bugs at bugs.ubuntu.com?  There was someone here the other day who needed some help applying a patch because he couldn't get his bluetooth to work
<exodus_ms> sudo aticonfig --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf --tls=1 If you are using the ATI proprietary driver it will ignore any changes you make in xorg.conf unless you run this command
<rww> etfb: huh, thought it would show that. guess not...
<test34> linux29684: what do you get in dmesg when connecting your bluetooth adapter if its USB
<linux29684> jrib: its a problem with the distribution 8.10
<jrib> linux29684: right... and?
<linux29684> jrib: everything worked fine on ubuntu 8.04 before upgrading
<endo602> has anyone used spdif with xfi?
 * meoblast001 is angry
<meoblast001> i installed mingw32
<jrib> linux29684: yes
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to auto identify on this server so I wont have to /msg nickserv identify
<meoblast001> why wont it come up in Code::blocks
<etfb> rww: I can't make wireshark do anything at all, and a quick look through the help didn't enlighten me.
<test34> jrib: I havent looked there but I did lots of research.. I will give that a try
<rww> etfb: run it as root with sudo or gksudo
<dr_willis> mezquitale,  depends on your irc client..  xchat has a 'password' field in the server settings for it..
<rww> mezquitale: set your client to send your nickserv password as the server password
<exodus_ms> mezquitale, I just used a 'text replace' and used /msg nickserv identify brynlee30 for /msg nickserver...
<mezquitale> dr_willis: im using konversation
<linux29684> jrib: i looked at all of bugzilla and ubuntuforums
<etfb> Ah!  That is an option when it installs.  Let me try that...
<exodus_ms> mezquitale, I just used a 'text replace' and used /msg nickserv identify brynlee30
<gnutron> etfb: last time i ran apache it was /var/run/httpd.log  try apache.org
<jrib> linux29684: I didn't say anything about bugzilla or ubuntuforums :/
<exodus_ms> mezquitale, very sorry, did that make any sense?
<endo602> anyone use SPDIF optical out for their audio/?
<rww> etfb: for whatever reason it doesn't work properly as a normal user, and neglects to tell you that
<linux29684> jrib: bugs.ubuntu.com, checked and posted info there
<pckchem> Theeb, sorry that didn't work. Unfortunatly I have to take off here in a second. Hopefully someone else will be able to help. You can also make a post to the forums or launchpad's answer tracker. Good luck.
<mezquitale> exodus_ms:  im trying to figure out what everyone is saying LoL
<exodus_ms> ok, well looks like I need to make some changes ....
<mezquitale> dr_willis:  is xchat for gnome???
<etfb> rww: that's fixed it.  I'm getting large piles of gibberish, but at least it's something.  Thanks!
<zetheroo> what to do about kernal panics?
<zetheroo> anyone know how to use kerneloops
<zetheroo> ?
<jrib> linux29684: you found no bluetooth bugs describing your problem already?
<test34> linux29684: have you tried the latest version of bluez
<slinkeey> hi
<bsusa> could someone please assist me in setting up a bluetooth mouse in mythbuntu?
<bsusa> i installed the bluetooth software but still i cant find a bluetooth setup in mythbuntu
<slinkeey> Has anyone ever heard of a screen jittering after waking from suspend?
<test34> linux29684: I didnt try the latest version, but that's what I'm going to try next
<Mal3ko> guys, i've just create a new user acc. when i login the acc thru ssh, why at the promp it only display "$" instead of user@hostname?
<mezquitale> aahhh... i already have xchat for gnome installed, let me give it a try, brb
<shangqian> gcc: 0：没有该文件或目录
<shangqian> gcc: 无法识别的选项‘-G’
<shangqian> cc1: 错误： 无法识别的命令行选项“-mabi=32”
<shangqian> cc1: 错误： 无法识别的命令行选项“-mno-abicalls”
<shangqian> /dev/null:0: 错误： -march= 所带参数(r4600)不正确
<FloodBot2> shangqian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shangqian> /dev/null:0: 错误： -mtune= 所带参数(r4600)不正确
<jrib> Mal3ko: how did you create the account?
<rww> !cn | shangqian
<ubottu> shangqian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rww> !pastebin | shangqian
<Marfi> i have a friend who is having an error with his network card. whenever he goes to network manager, he is getting "updating connection failed:nm-ifupdown-connection.c82-connection update not supported (read only)"  anyone have an idea?
<ubottu> shangqian: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<linux29684> test34: tried the lastest version of bluez, it comes with intrepid, even tried to compile it
<alex_21> Hey, guys, my dns is broken. I can't look up "host x.x.x.x" using that command. What can I do?
<test34> linux29684: my intrepid doesnt come with the latest version
<Mal3ko> jrib: sudo useradd -d /home/mal3ko -m mal3ko
<bruenig> gees the mods have it easy, just let floodbots handle it all
<test34> should be 4.21 not 4.12
<jrib> Mal3ko: is there a reason you did not use 'adduser' instead?
<linux29684> alex_21: edit /etc/resolv.conf (it will re-wipe everytime reboot)
<freetown> aleX-xx, look in /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/nsswitch.conf
<freetown> oops
<linux29684> alex_21: its a temporary fix, i need the solution to that as well, no one here has it i think
<freetown> alex_21,
<Mal3ko> i thought both cmds are the same, no?
<jrib> Mal3ko: nope
<linux29684> test34: bluez4 is the latest version?
<test34> Mal3ko: adduser is easier
<shangqian> linux29684,  can you help me
<Mal3ko> okay
<Marfi> i have a friend who is having an error with his network card. whenever he goes to network manager, he is getting "updating connection failed:nm-ifupdown-connection.c82-connection update not supported (read only)"  anyone have an idea?
<linux29684> shangqian: what is your question?
<jrib> Mal3ko: for one, adduser will copy /etc/skel/ to new accounts.  That's the reason you don't have the bash prompt you expected
<test34> linux29684: 4.21, not 4.12 (the latest one in the official repository)
<freetown> shangqian, i am Chinese but I cannot read what gcc reported. You think others here can!?
<shangqian> when i make uImage ,gcc: 0：没有该文件或目录
<rww> !cn > shangqian
<ubottu> shangqian, please see my private message
<linux29684> test34: please lead me to download *.deb for bluez 4.21
<test34> linux29684: I didn't find a .deb yet.. only source from http://bluez.org
<m1xed> how do I view all users in this room using xchat?
<Mal3ko> jrib: so then what's the right syntax for adduser?
<linux29684> test34: i tried to compile the 3.x when 4.x didn't work i think
<freetown> m1xed, look at right hand side menu
<Mal3ko> sudo useradd -d /home/chiang -m chiang ?
<jrib> Mal3ko: adduser name_of_new_user
<Mal3ko> ok..
<rww> m1xed: View > User List if you don't have a list on the right-hand side
<jrib> Mal3ko: sudo adduser chiang
<shangqian> linux29684,  when I make uImage hen i make uImage ,gcc: 0：没有该文件或目录  can't find the file but file exist
<Marfi> i have a friend who is having an error with his network card. whenever he goes to network manager, he is getting "updating connection failed:nm-ifupdown-connection.c82-connection update not supported (read only)"  anyone have an idea?
<m1xed> rww: precisely, I do not see "view", give me a few minutes until I figure out where it is
<jrib> shangqian: use #ubuntu-cn if you want help in chinese.  If you want help here provide error messages in english (hint: LC_ALL=C)
<linux29684> shangqian: try a "ls -a" in the directory of compiling
<rww> m1xed: you don't have a menu bar? Press F9
<test34> linux29684: I havent tried that but I had the microphone working on my bluetooth headset for a while.. but never the headphone.... I think I had the bt-audio obsolete package installed..
<Marfi> i have googled it, and can't find any info about it
<shangqian> linux29684, when I ls -a ,i can find the file
<linux29684> test34: you download just the bluez-4.21.tar.gz, or all other firmware/hcidump/etc
<MBR> whats a program for linux that would perform like the windows program. ghost or acronis ?
<Marfi> MBR, like norton ghost?
<jrib> Marfi: partimage
<ardchoille> MBR: PartImage can be used to clone partitions
<m1xed> rww:  I am using xchat 0.18, is this the latest and greatest version?  I do not see "view" in the menu bar
<MBR> yeah
<MBR> ok
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | MBR
<ubottu> MBR: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<MBR> ty.
<Marfi> jrib, MBR clonezilla is also good
<m1xed> rww, i have "IRC", "Edit", "Network", "Discussion", "Go", and "help" in the menu bar
<rww> m1xed: did you install the xchat package or the xchat-gnome package?
<exodus_ms> xchat 2.8.6
<MBR> ok sweet thanks
<test34> linux29684: they are probably all required but I'm not sure, I didnt install it yet
<MBR> off to install ubuntu on yet another pc ;)
<rww> m1xed: because the -gnome package is weird and stupid and I'd highly recommend removing it and installing the xchat package in its place
<m1xed> rww:  i installed it from ubuntu, that is what it installed
<Marfi> i have a friend who is having an error with his network card. whenever he goes to network manager, he is getting "updating connection failed:nm-ifupdown-connection.c82-connection update not supported (read only)"  anyone have an idea?
<Marfi> i have googled it, with no fix...any ideas?
<m1xed> rww:  how should I install xchat?
<Madpilot> m1xed, there's both xchat and xchat-gnome. xchat-gnome is awful.
<rww> m1xed: give me a sec to check that's the actual problem
<Marfi> m1xed, sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<Marfi> **xchat
<m1xed> Madpilot: I have xchat-gnome
<Marfi> typo
<mn> anyone here that will help me trouble shoot kdevelop?
<rww> m1xed: ... yeah, it is. sudo apt-get purge xchat-gnome, then sudo apt-get install xchat
<linux29684> anyone know how to perminantly lock the /etc/resolv.conf from changing?
<Madpilot> m1xed, Applications->Add/Remove->make sure "All Available Applications" is in the dropdown, then search for xchat
<Marfi> i have a friend who is having an error with his network card. whenever he goes to network manager, he is getting "updating connection failed:nm-ifupdown-connection.c82-connection update not supported (read only)"  anyone have an idea?
<Marfi> ANY ideas...?
<wcdl> xica ainda quel brother consegui produzi cabadura?
<test34> Madpilot: but xchat-gnome is the official package
<linux29684> Marfi: maybe try sudo ifup ath0 (or eth1 or wifi0) in terminal
<m1xed> rww:  "apt-get purge" is an actually command??? I did not know that, this will remove xchat-gnome?
<Madpilot> test34, yes, but xchat is available in Universe, happily
<rww> test34: Doesn't mean it doesn't suck
<rww> m1xed: yes
<DarkKnight> hey how can i improve my system administration skills...can suggestion
<IndyGunFreak> xchat-gnome isn't that bad, just not as good as xchat.
<DarkKnight> hey how can i improve my system administration skills...any suggestions
<Madpilot> test34, the lack of a real IRC app by default in Ubuntu, and the promotion of the lousy xchat-gnome over real xchat are both long-running arguements in various Ubuntu circles
<m1xed> which app do you recommend I install, xchat that uses GTK or XChat-Gnome, I am currently using gnome
<TecR0c> DarkKnight: read sysadmin books !
<exodus_ms> sudo aptitude install xchat xchat-gnome-
<Madpilot> m1xed, xchat
<rww> m1xed: package xchat. not package xchat-gnome.
<xiangfu> i think xhcar better
<DarkKnight> TecR0c; any particular author??
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: lol.. some say that Pidgin is a good irc client, i find it horrid
<alex_21> What do you mean that the dns in resolve.conf is temperary
<mn> Why will my /usr/bin/install not work???
<rww> IndyGunFreak: lol, I used pidgin for IRC for a while...
<linux29684> DarkKnight: maybe work on creating a network at home and mess with it on all your spare time
<Out_Cold> Hey guys, i was trying to compile some source and and can't seem to even start with './configure' build essentials is installed but what am i missing??
<TecR0c> DarkKnight: depends what area you are looking for
<jrib> mn: what are you trying to do with it?
<Madpilot> IndyGunFreak, ewww.
<mn> jrib: install a program
<IndyGunFreak> rww: i can't use pidgin for IRC... i find it horrible.
<exodus_ms> or sudo aptitude install xchat xchat-gnome_
<linux29684> alex_21: everytime you reboot, it rewrites the /etc/resolve.conf to its former state
<jrib> mn: erm.  What program?  You probably don't want to use /usr/bin/install
<m1xed> is DrWillis around?
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: you'd need to leave off the _
<alex_21> Dark Night, it depends on how youlearn best. I use short tutorials when I need to do something and that is how I learn, smiley, self-directed, but about books, it depends what kind of sysadmin
<mn> jrib: whoops, just a sec
<rww> IndyGunFreak: I believe the _ makes aptitude purge the package before it
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak, does th '_' not purge?
<losetheshizzle> i got no love on following the sound troubleshooting instructions located here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting -- my drivers aren't listed because there are no nvidia drivers
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: i don't think so.
<IndyGunFreak> it might.
<linux29684> losttheshizzle: nvidia does more than graphics?
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak, A _ after a package will override and purge the package
<rww> IndyGunFreak: I just checked. It does.
<mn> jrib: a prog i wrote.  i just want to be able to access it through terminal
<exodus_ms> cool
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, didn't know that, interesting
<IndyGunFreak> i stand corrected then
<losetheshizzle> linux29684: yeah, it's the whole chipset.. adio, graphics, ide, pci..
<rww> IndyGunFreak: huzzah for counter-intuitive but sometimes-useful syntax!
<slinkeey> what should I do if my monitor jitters after awakeing from suspend?
<alex_21> Hey, then what can I do. I can't get out on the net without dns?
<slinkeey> This started with 8.04 and still happens in 8.10
<linux29684> alex_21, you can edit the /etc/resolv.conf as root and add an opendns server as 208.67.222.222
<jrib> mn: what is it?  A script?  A single binary?
<linux29684> alex_21: this will give you internet until you reboot with dns support
<tdreyer1_> slinkeey: sounds like a monitor problem. Is it a CRT? or an lcd...?
<losetheshizzle> is there any way to just tell ubuntu to redetect everything sound related?  it was working flawlessley after install.. i swear, ubuntu is making me troubleshoot EVERYTHING!
<exodus_ms> did m1xed ever get help?
<slinkeey> tdreyer doesn't happen in XP
<alex_21> How can I point my computer to my networks dns server?
<slinkeey> and it only does after waking from suspend
<slinkeey> and I tried a different monitor
<mezquitale> Dr_willis left?
<rww> exodus_ms: I believe so, yeah. The help was of the form "Your client sucks. Get a new client", though...
<linux29684> alex_21: use the router as the dns server; this will use the isp dns server in the router
<tdreyer1_> slinkeey: can you describe more specifically what it is doing?
<mn> jrib:  i wrote the C++ for it and compiled it.  I can't get the compiler to give me the option to compile or install like it was yesterday (i think it's a bit buggy) so i'm trying to do it manually.  it should be a binary. g++ exited without error
<mn> jrib: by it being buggy i mean the compiler
<exodus_ms> rww, that was helpful :)
<slinkeey> tdreyer: It likes shakes
<mezquitale> in xchat, where do you put in your password so you can automatically identify your nick?  In "Nickserv password" or "server password"???
<slinkeey> the screen jitters around
<rww> mezquitale: either
<meoblast001> whats the ubuntu equivilant of mingw32-make?
<jabagawee_> mezquitale: nickserv passwd
<Out_Cold> I was trying to compile some source and and can't seem to even start with './configure' build essentials is installed but what am i missing??
<test34> I think you are right about xchat
<jabagawee_> rww: orly? heh, i didnt know that.
<slinkeey> I don't know the right word to explain it
<slinkeey> Twitchy
<mezquitale> rww:  thank you, let me see if it works
<rww> jabagawee_, mezquitale: freenode passes server passwords along to nickserv
<macjason0607> guys .. anyone using another window manager other than gnome kde , fluxbox and icewm
<mezquitale> this server is not SSL capable?
<rww> mezquitale: nope, not SSL capable
<jabagawee_> macjason0607: why do you ask?
<jrib> mn: ok, so you can run the program fine by providing the full path, right?  And you just want to add it to your PATH so you can just call name_of_program directly?  Just create a symlink in ~/bin/ if that is the case
<linux29684> macjason0607: xfce
<Guest28999> "Set as Desktop Background" option when right clicking on a picture in last firefox version does not work.......... did anyone solve this problem yet???
<jabagawee_> macjason0607: i've experimented with quite a few...
<mezquitale> ok looks like i have to log out, thank you for the help, be back in a few
<jabagawee_> Guest28999: just download it to a temp folder and set it from there
<jabagawee_> Guest28999: it's a workaround, but heck, it works
<Bsims> Ok how do I get xchat to show the timelog and not stomp on it with the nicks
<tdreyer1_> slinkeey: sorry
<tdreyer1_> i'm back
<slinkeey> its ok
<Guest28999> bugga, allrightyO
<Guest28999> cheers jabagawee
<tdreyer1_> Slinkeey: are you using a CRT or an LCD or other?
<cr4z3d> I've got an Eee PC 901 and looking to move the /tmp dir to my ram using tmpfs. Is this a good idea? I've had some issues where the /tmp dir seems to shrink significantly very fast being on the 4gb partition
<alex_21> Hey, how do I tell the computer to use my router as dns server? I have a static IP
<slinkeey> LCD
<exodus_ms> Bsims, what do you mean?
<Out_Cold> anyone??? I could use a bit of help trying to figure out why i can't configure source.. not much for trouble shooting on google
<rww> Bsims: do you have "Colored nick names" enabled? If I remember correctly, enabling that made everything stomp all everything else last time I tried it. I have "Indent nick names" and "Enable time stamps" enabled from Interface>Text box in Preferences.
<jabagawee_> cr4z3d: just wondering, but how much ram you have?
<tdreyer1_> Slinkeey: cool. What model, resolution, and refresh rate?
<slinkeey> Different video card solves the problem but I would rather keep my current one
<cr4z3d> jabagawee_: 1gb
<tdreyer1_> Slinkeey: yeah
<slinkeey> no name brand monitor
<slinkeey> hahahaha
<TecR0c> Bsims, have a look in the xchat Preferences
<slinkeey> really there is no name on it
<alex_21> <Slinky> it is a card driver problem then
<cr4z3d> alex_21: edit the file /etc/resolv.conf and type "nameserver x.x.x.x" with the ip of your router
<jabagawee_> cr4z3d: personally, i'd advise against the whole "/tmp in ram" thing, but that's your call. i'm just spoiled on having 2GB ram available to me at all times
<TecR0c> then look at text box
<mezquitale> rww, it worked!  xchat is a LOT better than konversation, konversation takes ages to start up
<tdreyer1_> slinkeey: maybe. It may just be that your resolution is not what the monitor likes, or the refresh is off. LCD's have a native resolution and refresh that they work best at.
<iHome> I removed the logout icon from panel, and add it back, but when i click on "logout", it only gives me: logout or switch user. where is the shut-down etc option?
<slinkeey> true
<rww> mezquitale: W00t! Glad I could help :)
<tdreyer1_> slinkeey: is there a model number somewhere on back?
<wcdl> yah
<slinkeey> why would it not be a problem when i first turn on the pc?
<DarkKnight> linux29684; i have a single system at my place...how can i create a network
<tdreyer1_> slinkeey: you know, good question. I don't know!
<linux29684> use a p2p, such as tor or i2p
<rww> iHome: Try the "User Switcher" applet instead
<slinkeey> Yes Model A170E1-T5
<linux29684> this will emulate a local network
<tdreyer1_> everyone: anyone who has an idea, we'd love some advice...
<slinkeey> Iw ill google that model
<tdreyer1_> slinkeey: ok
<cr4z3d> jabagawee_: the only problem is that something seems to be eating away at my 4gb partition and bring it to no space available and then the /tmp dir will be only like 10kb of space and that limits me from downloading files or saving anything pretty much (using open office or firefox)
<iHome> rww: yeah. that works. but that's not the default button?
<wcdl> vai tomar banho nilce
<alex_21> I checked /etc/resolv.conf and the nameserver is fine
<MrCollins> How do i begin troubleshooting a flash sound issue within firefox? where do I start?
<tdreyer1_> slinkeey: looks like a 1280x1024 native resolution
<jabagawee_> cr4z3d: sd cards?
<rww> iHome: Which version of Ubuntu are you using? I think it's the default in Intrepid...
<iHome> rww: 8.10
<cr4z3d> jabagawee_: hmm that could work i have a 1gb sd in there
<jabagawee_> MrCollins: im taking a really random stab here, but i think it's pulseaudio
<jabagawee_> MrCollins: my firefox audio always dies randomly
<MrCollins> jabagawee, what do you mean?
<jabagawee_> MrCollins: and its usually pulseaudio's fault
<MrCollins> jabagawee, how do i uninstall pulseaudio?
<cr4z3d> pulseaudio caused me so many problems.. i had to remove it and use alsa instead in 8.10
<MrCollins> I have OSS, Pulse and Alsa installed
<alex_21> I checked /etc/resolv.conf and the nameserver is fine
<jabagawee_> MrCollins: i'm not entirely sure on how to remove pulseaudio
<node357> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.10-2ubuntu9 (intrepid), package size 287 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<jabagawee_> MrCollins: but if you find out, i'd be overjoyed to learn
<tdreyer1_> Slinkee: is your current resolution 1280x1024?
<MrCollins> it all installed by itself when I installed ubuntu 8.10 because I have 2 sound cards, one is onboard and the other is a audigy2
<node357> there is a package called pulseaudio, maybe you can remove that
<Puhrot> i am trying to install ubuntu for the first time, and i am having issues with it just hanging when it loads. Can anyone help me out with this?
<mn> thnx jrib :)
<slinkeey> I
<slinkeey> i just changed it to that
<MrCollins> node357, how do i remove the package?
<slinkeey> let me suspend and see wha happens
<slinkeey> what
<tdreyer1_> slinkeey: k
<alex_21> I checked /etc/resolv.conf and the nameserver is fine I still can't connect. I have two cards on the system, but one is commented out
<rww> iHome: oh, wait, no, you're right. The default is that red square power loho, huh
<node357> MrCollins, I'm not sure if it's safe but the command would be: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<node357> MrCollins, I think that's it anyway
<MrCollins> node357, ok
<MrCollins> I am going to try it
<node357> okay MrCollins, good luck
<cr4z3d> alex_21: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<slinkeey> yep it is jittering
<iHome> rww: ah.. that depends on the theme. mine was: a running boy
<jabagawee_> Puhrot: we're gonna need quite a bit more info here
<slinkeey> I will have to reboot
<MrCollins> node357,  here we go
<tdreyer1_> slinkeey: k
<Mal3ko> anyone here familiar with pure-ftpd? how do we set so users can only browse their home dir only?
<jabagawee_> MrCollins: tell me if it works
<linux29684> cr4z3d: how do i lock the /etc/resolv.conf so the system does not change it?
<slinkeey> bbl
<MrCollins> ok here we go
<jabagawee_> MrCollins: cuz i've been really tempted to do a "sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio"
<cr4z3d> linux29684: that i do not know unfortunately
<Puhrot> well first off i could not get to run off the cd
<MrCollins> jabagawee, what does that do
<linux29684> cr4z3d: thanks anyways
<Puhrot> it would load to the desktop and just hang
<cr4z3d> mine hasn't changed and i've edited it
<jabagawee_> Puhrot: what hardware you using?
<jabagawee_> MrCollins: its like the apt-get remove
<jabagawee_> MrCollins: but i kinda like the look of the word "aptitude" better
<iHome> rww: i got another button: shut-down. the original default button=shutdown + logout
<cr4z3d> jabagawee_: do you think moving /tmp to an SD card is a good idea? i'm all for it. maybe even put the /var/logs on there too to try and free up some space
<linux29684> cr4z3d: mine changes because kvpnc keeps changing it and doesn't change it back
<MrCollins> node357, I ran that command, still no sound in firefox
<iHome> rww: but now they are separated. not sure where did i click
<MrCollins> weird man, audacious works fine
<MrCollins> games work fine.... flash no way
<rww> iHome: yeah, I'm trying to figure it out myself
<MrCollins> I had it working but then I did a reboot
<node357> MrCollins, you might be able to change everything in Sound preferences to ALSA..... that worked for me
<jabagawee_> cr4z3d: honestly, i think thats how must eee hackers do it
<cr4z3d> linux29684: backup the working version and make a script to run when you close kvpnc to restore the version you want? just a suggestion for a quick work around
<jabagawee_> cr4z3d: and it sounds pretty smart too
<MrCollins> i have it all set to alsa in the System -> Prefs -> Sound
<node357> ugh
<alex_21> Here is my /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces. I am blind, so if I missed something, let me know. http://paste.ubuntu.com/79103/
<itai_michaelson> i'm trying to download lsb but getting into dependency hell. is there a metapackage for it or something? (xfce on server -ibex)
<node357> MrCollins, then I don't know :(
<linux29684> cr4z3d: i have no scripting knowledge
<MrCollins> node357, ok.
<jabagawee_> MrCollins: so flash audio working yet?
<MrCollins> jabagawee, no
<jabagawee_> MrCollins: D:
<MrCollins> jabagawee, yeah major man, I had it working too then I rebooted
<node357> so many sound problems with Intrepid :|
<alex_21> I had so man problems with sound in II, that I went back to hardy
<cr4z3d> linux29684: simple bash script using the "mv" command should be sufficient
<alex_21> So many, sorry
<MrCollins> alex did hardy seem to work well?
<linux29684> cr4z3d: i don't know anything about even simple bash scripts, just *.bat and *.cmd for win32
<jabagawee_> linux29684: same idea
<jabagawee_> linux29684: one line per command
<alex_21> Yes, and being a VIP, Visually Impaired person, the long term "This will stay put" attitude is great
<iHome> *test*
<alex_21> Hardy rules
<jabagawee_> linux29684: but you add a shebang to the beginning, if you want it to run as a standalone scripot
<cr4z3d> linux29684: bash script is similar to a bat file. write the commands one on a line and make it executable with "chmod +x /path/filename"
<Puhrot> i am running an older AMD athlon 64 3700+ setup MSI K8N mobo, geforce 7800gt, 1 gig of ram
<jabagawee_> Puhrot: any hardware that might be specifically problematic?
<exodus_ms> for everyone experiencing sound problems I ran across this thread in the forums --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<rww> iHome: wait, I think I remember what happened. The "User Switcher" applet got added towards the end of Intrepid's testing cycle, so the old button was in Alpha 1 (where I remember it), but not the Release. If you upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid or from the Alpha to the Release, there was some complicated logic that decided whether you got the old one or the new one, which included the decision that once you get the new one you can't go back. Or something. I m
<rww> ight be remembering wrong since it was a long bug report and I read it a while ago.
<jabagawee_> Puhrot: do searches on google for your mobo, video card, and anything else that might cause problems (wireless, etc)
<linux29684> i'll find the garbage to put at the top, write one, and release it on the internet, maybe sourceforge, thanks all
<rww> iHome: the long and short of it is, old button is dead, long live new button =/
<alex_21> So what is the problem with my dns? I don't see the problem, smiley, though I wouldn't even if you put it right in front of me. I don't hear the problem
<iHome> rww: i removed the wrong button. so it is gone for good. o my dear.
<maxb> I have a weird problem - I disable the "Login" sound in "System > Preferences > Sounds" ... but it still plays!?  Any thoughts on debugging?
<rww> iHome: if you feel like reading the discussion on this, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/274146
<iHome> rww: well. i freshly installed 8.10 . not upgraded from 8.04
<iHome> rww: ok thanks
<cr4z3d> jabagawee_: so about moving those dirs to an SD card. would symlinks be sufficient or is there a better option?
<jabagawee_> rww: heh, way to rub it in
<jabagawee_> cr4z3d: ehhh, i have no clue whatsoever
<cr4z3d> ah it's all good i'm sure google has the answer
<jabagawee_> cr4z3d: goodgle would be your friend
<jabagawee_> cr4z3d: i know theres this one specific site though, for eee hacking
<jabagawee_> cr4z3d: like, eeeuser or something
<alex_21> So what is the problem with my dns? I don't see the problem, smiley, though I wouldn't even if you put it right in front of me. I don't hear the problem
<Pici> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<cr4z3d> jabagawee_: i should find a more technical one then cuz a lot of them are end users using windows
<Puhrot> besides some sound issues coming up on a search for my hardware, i didn't see any major issues
<iHome> rww: and i noticed that: the maximize window in : gthumb>crop : is missing as well. so 8.10 is not better than 8.04 in some espects :D
<Puhrot> also when i first get to the username screen the test is so small when i type in my user name i can't even read it, i dunno if that is at all related
<jabagawee_> cr4z3d: really? back when i first saw it, i thought it was quite technical
<jabagawee_> Puhrot: yeah, it might be a sign
<jabagawee_> Puhrot: that youre not getting the default resolutioln
<Puhrot> and also the text on the options menu is super crazy small and unreadble too
<rww> iHome: Oh, I know. There are a bunch of people in here who /need/ to use Hardy because Intrepid breaks their hardware, so yeah, not better in some aspects.
<rww> hardware compatibility *
<rogan> were are screenshots saved in 8.10?
<Pici> rogan: On the desktop usually.
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<rww> rogan: if you mean the ones you get from pressing the Printscreen button in GNOME, wherever you tell them to. There's an option in the Save Screenshot dialog.
<solid_liq> :)
<rogan> rww: were is the save screenshots dialog
<rww> rogan: it's the thing that comes up when you press the Printscreen button
<gab3> anybody know a gui runlevel editor for kubuntu/ubuntu?
<Puhrot> it looks like the resolution is displayed fine except the font size
<rww> !info bum | gab3
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (intrepid), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<rogan> rww: nothing comes up.. when I press the button I can notice some delay as of the shot being taken but no option to save
<Puhrot> i can see all the toolbars on the edges
<alex_21> <<Puhrot>> I know, I can't read the login screen. Maybe the fact that I am blind might have something to do with it. But, Seriously, anyone here know how to make the login window readable by Orca/Speakup
<exodus_ms> do a apt-get install rcconf, and you will have a runlevel editor.
<rww> rogan: Huh, that's odd. Well, try looking in your home folder and the Desktop. That's the usual two places they'd be =/
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able 2 delete the files on my desktop
<alex_21> Dark Night. Can you sudo rm them?
<MrCollins> holy crap
<MrCollins> Its working
<gnutron> alex_21: once you get logged in you can use the login window menu item to login user automatically.
<exodus_ms> gab3, do a apt-get install rcconf, and you will have a runlevel editor.
<alex_21> I don't want that. I want to be able to login independantly like I do on my Mac
<MrCollins> exodus_ms, that link you posted
<MrCollins> exodus_ms, I followed that site and BOOM my flash sound is working! Halleljuah!
<exodus_ms> MrCollins, cool
<MrCollins> exodus_ms, how do I make sure my changes are permanent
<MrCollins> exodus_ms, btw thank you
<exodus_ms> MrCollins, np
<alex_21> So what is the problem with my dns? I don't see the problem, smiley, though I wouldn't even if you put it right in front of me. I don't hear the problem
<exodus_ms> MrCollins, should be good to go
<Mal3ko> anyone here familiar with pure-ftpd? how do we set so users can only browse their home dir only?
<MrCollins> exodus im going to try logging out and logging in...
<CopyWriter> hello all
<yeremi1> hi
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able 2 delete the files on my desktop
<exodus_ms> Mal3ko, this might help --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<alex_21> Dark Night, did you try sudo rm 'ing them
<systm> how do I do manipulate the Application | Places | System panelet?
<alex_21> So what is the problem with my dns? I don't see the problem, smiley, though I wouldn't even if you put it right in front of me. I don't hear the problem I really need to get this production server back up
<alex_21> Any Ideas?
<exodus_ms> Mal3ko, I used this thread once when I setup PuerFTp very useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91052
<After_Math> I am having MAJOR problems trying to add Vista to my grub file but it still wont give me an option to boot into it. Please, can anyone help here?
<alex_21> Why use ftp, not webdav? I find webdav is so much cleaner, as well as securer
<alex_21> ...
<slestak> i think i have some broken gstreamer or pulse packages.  with rythmbox and banshee, localk playback works, but streaming fails.
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to delete many files on my desktop and other directories.....some problem seems to be existing....
<exodus_ms> perms?
<tisuko> im trying to get my usb wireless internet chip to work in ubuntu, but im not really sure how to do this. can someone help me out? thanks
<slestak> this used to work.  with rythmbox 11.6, no internet radio station will stream, and lastfm loads up neighbor radio, but each selection hfails to start
<exodus_ms> !wireless
<alex_21> Dark Night. Do you feel comfortable using terminal to sudo RM them?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ablative> tisku what kind of nic is it?
<tisuko> ablative: netgear
<AdamZagursky> hey; I need startup help. I have a SB Live 24 bit, and it gives me like six options, but none of them put out.
<alex_21> I'll walk you through it if you are?
<ablative> Is that a broadcom chipset?
<AdamZagursky> I'm amazed that it got all my other drivers.
<alex_21> DNS is still not resolving
<systm> are there any sites that offer information on ways to configure ubuntu/gnome ?
<After_Math> WOW what happened to all the help in here?
<tisuko> ablative: im not really sure, how would i find out
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to delete many files on my desktop and other directories.....some problem seems to be existing....
<exodus_ms> systm, what would you like to config?
<ablative> what is the model of NIC?
<AdamZagursky> you guys seem busy.
<__BSD__> DarkKnight: you ignored two people that tried to help you, answer them or something.
<__BSD__> ...
<tisuko> ablative: wpn111
<systm> exodus_ms: well everything that i can with out getting into too much file editing?
<exodus_ms> systm, ok....
<AdamZagursky> anyone?
<systm> so like the panels, GTK/Metacity
<ardchoille> !permissions | DarkKnight judging from your recent questions, perhaps this information would be beneificial
<ubottu> DarkKnight judging from your recent questions, perhaps this information would be beneificial: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ablative> is it a usb dongle?
<AdamZagursky> 's just an audio driver problem. Should be easy, or something.
<slestak> got it, stoopid dansguardian
<exodus_ms> systm, are you wanting to change the look?
<tisuko> ablative: yes it is
<L3Tum> Conky Question---I've been searching everywhere and cannot find how to place conky over a panel, or at least keep it on top of all windows while not being covered when the windows are maximized. I just installed conky last night and this is my only issue. Can anyone point me in the right direction please
<slestak> blocking mpeg streams
<gnutron> alex_21: in your /etc/resolv.conf is there a line beginning with the word search ?
<systm> exodus_ms: yes
<DarkKnight> _BSD_..ohh i didnt see them....well i tried that..but its not working
<ardchoille> !themes | systm
<ubottu> systm: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<exodus_ms> systm, take a look her -->http://www.gnome-look.org/
<AdamZagursky> it lists like four options for the card that I have, and all of them just go when they're 'testing.'
<systm> what app is this? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=57063&file1=57063-1.jpg&file2=57063-2.jpg&file3=57063-3.jpg&name=Moomex-Theme
<alex_21> <<Puhrot>> Yes, but it says example.com
<exodus_ms> systm, I'm assuming your using GNOME and not KDE or some other
<Anony> testing out my colors
<systm> exodus_ms: fresh install of 8.10
<__BSD__> ok DarkKnight well hmmmm RM'ing them with sudo should be able to delete just bout any file on your desktop..
<somat> hey there, how to using 2 connection (where 1st is LAN, and the other is Mobile broadband) ?
<barneyx> hi all !
<AdamZagursky> way too many people asking questions.
<barneyx> i am from brazil ..
<tdreyer1_> !ask | barneyx
<ubottu> barneyx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<barneyx> i problem
<barneyx> Xlib/Xfree86
<barneyx> how to install ?
<AdamZagursky> way not enough people answering.
<exodus_ms> systm, cool, take a look at the link I sent. There you will be able to find 'themes' 'icons' and other stuff for your desktop
<DarkKnight> _BSD_; but wen i try 4 directories...it says it cannot delete the directory
<gnutron> alex_21: change example.com to your ISP domain name and restart networking. this id networkmanager's job, but it may work.
<alex_21> <Puhrot> Yes, but it says "example.com"
<ablative> try this link for help http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=1b73ad769f4d07e0493c5f844004b2cc&t=652910
<ardchoille> DarkKnight: Reading about permissions will solve a lot of your problems: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<__BSD__> DarkKnight: what directories are they? if its something you installed with apt-get you probably do not want to just RM them
<alex_21> Hey, I can't do that as I am on a LAN
<juancabrito> hi
<exodus_ms> systm, if you want to change the look with what is already installed on your sytem, go to System-->Preferences-->Appearance
<tisuko> ablative: thanks
<the_dark_warrio> I reinstalled oppenoffice but it came with different style (its pretty much like windows now). any tips?
<xorlim> which is better, sudo -i or sudo -s?
<juancabrito> does anyone knows if I can install VMWare workstation if I have VMW player already installed, and afterwards maybe uninstall one of them in ubuntu 8.10?
<dmata82> Hi
<gnutron> alex_21: so am i
<dmata82> does anyone here talks spanish?
<tdreyer1_> Hey, can someone keep an eye out for slinkeey? I was helping earlier, but he had to reboot and isn't back yet. I'm thinking his problem is with compiz... Anyone?
<King_Bob> HI guys , are there any recent java script bugs from an update of firefox  related to Java?
<DarkKnight> _BSD_ i actually got many files in pendrive which were virus infected...i deleted all the virus...and suddenly all those files got a lock on top of the icon....so i changed the permissions made it 777 or so....but still then not able to delete
<jrib> xorlim: they do different things.  Did you read the man page for sudo to find out exactly what the difference is?
<alex_21> So where do I find that?
<King_Bob> or a java update itself?
<juancabrito> dmata82: me
<__BSD__> !es | dmata82
<ubottu> dmata82: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juancabrito> dmata82: je je
<gnutron> alex_21: find your domain name?
<jrib> King_Bob: you need to be more precise.  Java and javascript are different things
<dmata82> I dont know how to go to other channels
<King_Bob> ideally i need someone that understands java
<jrib> dmata82: /join #name_of_other_channel
<xorlim> jrib: I read it by skimming it.
<dimedo> hi, why does sudo env list only a very minimal set of env variables. why are the contents of /etc/environment not loaded`?
<jrib> King_Bob: you want to program in java?
<dmata82> in ChanServ?
<mortuis99> hey there i am using pidgin and al of the sudden im having trouble connecting to yahoo.  can anyone help?
<jrib> xorlim: skim?  Just read the sections on -s and -i...
<juancabrito> dmata82: the spanish channel is empty most of the time
<xorlim> jrib: I understood sudo -i have to do with environment variables, it is an "initial login" emulation.
<xorlim> jrib: yes.
<linrunix> when i turn off my system it stays at the point of "unmounting temporary filesystems" it take a really long time in there... any ideas why?
<juancabrito> dmata82: or almost empty
<ridge> King_Bob: you need a java programer?
<alex_21> Yes
<tdreyer1_> Hey, can someone keep an eye out for slinkeey? I was helping earlier, but he had to reboot and isn't back yet and I gotta go. I'm thinking his problem is with compiz... Anyone?
<exodus_ms> laterz
<solid_liq> wtf?  mkfs.ext4 is included with ubuntu 8.10, but the version of mount included doesn't know how to mount an ext4 filesystem?  what gives?
<juancabrito> does anyone knows if I can install VMWare workstation if I have VMW player already installed, and afterwards maybe uninstall one of them in ubuntu 8.10?
<alex_21> My dns serer on my lan is my router
<jrib> xorlim: right.  -i will reset environment variables.  In general, -i is safer
<alex_21> Dns Server
<King_Bob> jrib , there is a bug with a site im trying to access , Javascript-Issue
<xorlim> jrib: "It also initializes the environment, leaving TERM unchanged, setting HOME, SHELL, USER, LOGNAME, and PATH, and unsetting all other environment variables."
<solid_liq> juancabrito: I'd uninstall vmware-player first
<jrib> King_Bob: see my first statement to you
<linrunix> when i turn off my system it stays at the point of "unmounting temporary filesystems" it take a really long time in there... any ideas why??
<juancabrito> solid_liq: do yuo know if it is necesary?
<DarkKnight> hey in certain non-ubuntu OS installations there is a specification of cylinders....can i get more info abt them
<tdreyer1_> Hey, can someone keep an eye out for slinkeey? I was helping earlier, but he had to reboot and isn't back yet and I gotta go. I'm thinking his video problem is with compiz... Anyone?
<isleshocky77> Can anyone give some direction with getting my external monitor to display at 1680x1050? Right now it's maxing out at 1600x1024 for some reason.
<solid_liq> juancabrito: I think there'll be problems if you don't, but I'm not positive (haven't tried in a couple of years)
<CopyWriter> i've been reading the server guide documentation on ubuntu
<solid_liq> DarkKnight: it wants to know if you have a v6, v8, v12 or just a little 4-banger in your car
<linrunix> AcidBurn lolaso
<mortuis99> hey there i am using pidgin and al of the sudden im having trouble connecting to yahoo.  can anyone help?
<linrunix> someone has been watching hackers lol
<DarkKnight> solid_liq; i have no idea of wat u said
<King_Bob> the start button consists of a link around a button-map div. This link has got a href = 'javascript:void(0)' and an onClick = 'openMiniMap();'. The onClick-Event MUST return false or in some browsers the href void(0) will be executed doing, well, nothing.
<CopyWriter> i think i'm ready to do something radical like switching over from a windows based server to ubuntu server
<solid_liq> DarkKnight: just kidding...  you don't *want* to have to work with cylinders directly, normally, but it's about the number of cylinders in your hard drive.
<CopyWriter> i'm sick sick sick of windows
<linrunix> CopyWriter: we love it
<solid_liq> DarkKnight: that used to be something to be dealt with manually, but everything to do with it is automated now, so it's best to let the OS take care of that itself
<King_Bob> jrib , the button was working fine up until what i think was a javascript update
<__BSD__> CopyWriter: that's what i did, completely wiped out windows and installed Ubuntu almost 2 years ago
<mortuis99> people that use windows are unix
<DarkKnight> solid_liq; ya...do u know wer i can get a complete info abt them
<CopyWriter> trying to figure out how to set up a domain name server tho
<tdreyer1_> slinkeey: lets hope you check the logs: I think your problem is with compiz. Try typing "metacity --replace" into a console (or alt-f2) and see if that solves the problems. If not, you can go back to compiz with "compiz --replace" Hope this helps.
<solid_liq> CopyWriter: well then switch...  ubuntu might be a good first choice, because it makes it easy to learn...  in the long run, I prefer debian stable for my servers tho (check out linux-vserver too for this, it rocks!)
<King_Bob> jrib : is there anyway to downgrade to an earlier version so i can test it out ?
<MrCollins> oh man, I am in terminal and my X is broken now....
<DarkKnight> IS it true what I have heard.....i have head that Ubuntu is the fastest growing OS with the largest no. of people working on it
<solid_liq> DarkKnight: probably on tldp.org
<After_Math> In grub, if you have to operating systems on two different partitions, do they both have to be marked as bootable?
<solid_liq> DarkKnight: and yeah, that seems to be true
<jrib> King_Bob: unfortunately I have no idea what you are talking about.  I have to go now though, so I can't help you anyway.  night
<MrCollins> exodus_ms: help! *humbly*
<King_Bob> jrib : take care
<__BSD__> DarkKnight: accoring to distro.com it is the #1 distro
<solid_liq> After_Math: no
<chriswaterguy> I'm trying the Xubuntu LiveCD. I read that it's bloated tho, as Xfce goes. I also read "you could also do a minimal install of ubuntu and add xfce4. it requires alot of work to get it set up, but it will be lightning fast." Opinions?
<__BSD__> errr distrowatch.com
<solid_liq> After_Math: actually neither one of them needs to be marked bootable anymore
<After_Math> solid_liq, ok well they both are, and I am wondering if that is stopping from grub being able to see the second one and put it into the boot menu options
<DarkKnight> _BSD_ thanx
<After_Math> solid_liq, i see
<solid_liq> chriswaterguy: just remember, any OS running off of a live cd is always *much* slower than it would be running off the hdd
<justin_> hey i have a quick question if soneone can help, in windows you can compile vb in notepad, what can you compile in ubuntu's text editor
<__BSD__> you're welcome DarkKnight
<solid_liq> justin_: lol there are lots of text editors for ubuntu/linux
<After_Math> justin_, anyhting
<After_Math> justin_, C++, java
<MrCollins> can someone please help, when I login to X it says "couldnt exec /usr/bin/pulse-session
<solid_liq> justin_: and everything has a command line compiler, so anything you want
<__BSD__> *cough emacs* :)
<MrCollins> I did a apt-get remove pulse-audio
<After_Math> justin_, ya, i wouldnt say INSIDE the editor, but like solid said
<chriswaterguy> solid_liq: I don't mind the LiveCD speed - just wondering how it compares with other ways of installing - either the minimal install or a different distro.
<solid_liq> no, vim is much better than emacs
<__BSD__> ...
<dnyy> Is there a way to set xorg.conf back to default?
<__BSD__> Editor wars!
<mezquitale> how do you check to see if a package is installed or not using apt-cache???
<justin_> really? im new to linux and programming, trying to lean how to do it
<solid_liq> chriswaterguy: what kind of computer do you have? (proc/ram)
<mortuis99> hey there i am using pidgin and al of the sudden im having trouble connecting to yahoo.  can anyone help?
<ardchoille> mezquitale: apt-cache policy package-name
<Alien_Freak> so.. I just did a dist-upgrade and once I rebooted, it nuked my wifi card.
<solid_liq> justin_: if you want to do programming, I highly suggest you download the ganymede version of Eclipse, and add the subclipse plugin (for subversion) to it
<gnutron> mezquitale: dpkg -s packagename
<solid_liq> justin_: that's what I use for C and C++ dev, and I'm happy with it
<justin_> so can i save a vb script as a .vb extension like i would in windows? or is there a different way to do it
<Guest63026> i love fluxbbox..what similar thing with that???
<Guest63026> i love fluxbox..what similar thing with that???
<Alien_Freak> i'm on 2.6.27-9-server .. any one know what package I need for the wirless.. stuff.. i guess
<zer0> .
<arvind_khadri> justin_, vb is MS technology , you cant run it in linux
<MrCollins> never mind, I fixed it, I did a apt-get install pulseaudio and it fixed my X
<solid_liq> justin_: we don't have that vb garbage in Linux, sorry, that's microsoft-ONLY ;)
<MrCollins> why would pulseaudio break my X?
<itai_michaelson> i'm trying to compile conky and run into this error: XDamageQueryExtension in -lXdamage... no.  what can i do?
<rogan> Does a new Ipod have to be formated on a windows or a mac computer before it can work on linux?
<solid_liq> justin_: you can't use VB on a mac, any unix machine, vms, amiga, etc. etc.
<genii> itai_michaelson: sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get install conky                       ?
<alex_21> It is urgent as this is a full fledged production server
<alex_21> It is urgent as this is a full fledged production server
<alex_21> It is urgent as this is a full fledged production server
<alex_21> Dark Night, like Opensuse. I know. What are those
<alex_21> Dark Night, like Opensuse. I know. What are those
<FloodBot2> alex_21: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrCollins> exodus_ms: now my X is back it doesnt play my flash
<justin_> ic, so what are some languages that work in linux
<solid_liq> justin_: for os's other than windows, you need to use standardized languages, like C and C++, and ones with good cross-platform support, like java, php, python, perl etc.  if you're coming from VB, I suggest Python, you'll most likely like it a lot
<MrCollins> exodus_ms: this is directly relayed to pulseaudio but not sure how to uninstall it and keep it from breaking X when I login....
<itai_michaelson> genii, i run into dependency 'lsb' is not installed ...etc etc
<chriswaterguy> solid_liq: Just saw you asked what computer I have. ThinkPad R60, 1GB RAM.
<CopyWriter> thansk BSD and solid_liq, got quite alot of reading to do, want to change over before week ends
<Guest89106> what best ip scanner in ubuntu??xcept nmap/netcat????
<solid_liq> solid_liq: there's a Python version of Eclipse-Ganymede too (I've heard about it, not used it).  it's supposed to be really good
<chriswaterguy> solid_liq:  I tend to run my machines hard tho - bad habits, too many tabs, multiple browsers open
<genii> itai_michaelson: You shouldn't need linux standard base installed to install conky
<solid_liq> chriswaterguy: k, then forget xfce, use Gnome.  xfce is for people with OLD computers.  Gnome will be plenty fast on that, so just use the normal ubuntu install cd.  Gnome takes a wee bit more ram, but it's much more modern
<linrunix_> when i turn off my system it stays at the point of "unmounting temporary filesystems" it take a really long time in there... any ideas why??
<wene> hello
<itai_michaelson> genii, its a server +xfce+firefox
<solid_liq> chriswaterguy: me too, and I use gnome.  I have 200+ tabs open in firefox right now
<itai_michaelson> genii, but i also think its strange
<alex_21> It worked before I commented out eth1, so could my packets be taking an alternate roote?
<wene> i need help with the "clipboard encryption" panel item
<solid_liq> itai_michaelson: either it's a server, or it's running X, not both ;)
<Guest89106> what best ip scanner in ubuntu??xcept nmap/netcat????
<wene> once i have uncrypted a key, i cannot flush the clipboard to encrypt a new content
<NWAdawg> hello
<itai_michaelson> solid_liq, what i mean is server install +xfce,,,,,,
<zer0> NickServ- You have 30 seconds to identify to your nickname before it is changed
<alex_21> I mean my dns
<zer0> how to identify??
<solid_liq> Guest89106: uh, one I wrote...  you should be able to find it in the svn scripts repo on my site, http://solid.linux-coders.org/
<itai_michaelson> solid_liq, but i didnt install xubuntu-desktop and all that
<NWAdawg> how can I get conky to autoload on startup?
<quentusrex> I am trying to compile an application and it says I'm missing c++ toolchain
<quentusrex> what do I need to install?
<rkj> Hi can anyone suggest what to do when a USB flask disk is not detected by the system?
<sunap2> hey
<solid_liq> itai_michaelson: but if it's running X (which it is if it runs xfce), then it's not a proper server
<IdleOne> quentusrex, build-essential
<alex_21> Please help, I can't resolve anything
<wene> zer0 : you can see the main irc server tab ( /msg NickServ identify <password> )
<solid_liq> quentusrex: build-essential  and  g++
<solid_liq> rkj: learn to use the 'mount' command
<itai_michaelson> solid_liq, fair enough....i just think i'm missing some gui pacakges that prevent me from installing amsn, conky and other stuff, they all need lsb
<genii> alex_21: If it's a server-specific issue perhaps try #ubuntu-server
<dnyy> Whats the name of the web browser for use in the terminal?
<ngabriel4977_> can anyone help?  i upgraded to 8.04 (b/c i want to upgrade to 8.10) and now i cant get the machine on the network?
<rkj> solid_liq the system doesn't even detect the presence of the device so there is nothing to mount
<solid_liq> itai_michaelson: you're making it into a desktop by installing that...  if you really want a desktop on your server, why don't you install another distro (ubuntu desktop) in a virtual machine, and use that instead?
<chriswaterguy> solid_liq: you're even worse than me. I've been having FF3 crash on me a lot, but suspect it's something to do with being a tar install on an older distro (Mandriva 2008.0)
<ngabriel4977_> i saw few threads online from folks experiencing the same, but nothing panned out
<solid_liq> dnyy: lynx links or w3m
<dnyy> solid_liq: any difference in the two?
<CopyWriter> later guys, thanks for the help
<solid_liq> rkj: have you looked at the end of /var/log/syslog?  use dmesg | tail -n 10   or   tail -n 10 /var/log/syslog
<CopyWriter> and suggestions
<itai_michaelson> solid_liq, i need a minimal gui environment to use about once a week. i have low specs so i don't want to run a virtual machine
<alex_21> <dnyy> lynX or something
<IdleOne> itai_michaelson, xubuntu-desktop
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977-> what have you done so far to troubleshoot?
<solid_liq> chriswaterguy: heh, add to that a running Eclipse (takes a lot of ram) and several other running programs ;)
<dnyy> solid_liq & alex_21: Thanks. :)
<chriswaterguy> solid_liq: and that's stable?
<chriswaterguy> If I'm not going Xfce, I'm inclined to stick with Mandriva (2009.0 looks nice).
<blakkheim> i'm having some confusion with my firewall. since i installed 8.10, firestarter hasn't listed any blocked connections, despite me configuring the settings like i used to have them. i've gotten curious if it was actually working or not and it seems like it isn't blocking anything anymore.
<solid_liq> dnyy: you mean the three?  yeah, lynx is the oldest, links usually actually runs links2, which is an improved rewrite of lynx, and w3m is the w3c consortium's text browser...  I suggest links or w3m
<MrCollins> ok I have figured this out
<chriswaterguy> Unless someone has a *really* good argument for switching from Mandriva to Ubuntu. :-)
<itai_michaelson> IdleOne, i'm trying to keep it slim, but if all else fails i'll go for xubuntu-desktop. i was running etc+xfce+thunar+amsn before without resorting to all these extra packages, i'm hoping to achieve the same in ubuntu
<n8tuser> blakkheim-> sudo iptables -vL  would list your rules
<ngabriel4977_> looked at /etc/networking/interfaces since the release notes mentioned something about roaming-mode changes, i didnt see anything different.  I tried /ifconfig eth2 down, then up, and the dhcpcd (which isnt install appearently).  I tried switching to a static ip ,...
<alex_21> No Problem
<ngabriel4977_> thats about it
<solid_liq> chriswaterguy: yep, it's stable...  current uptime is a few minutes under 9 days
<rkj> solid_liq, I checked that, and it says "device not accepting address 21, error -110"- what does that mean?
<MrCollins> for me to get flash to work in firefox, I have to issue killall -9 pulseaudio then restart firefox
<itai_michaelson> IdleOne, i meant etch+xfce...
<solid_liq> chriswaterguy: and my uptime would be longer if I hadn't installed an updated kernel
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: i've always had this setup as a static up
<EMPulse> hey guys
<ngabriel4977_> ip
<EMPulse> is anyone familiar with TOR here?
<MrCollins> how do I safely uninstall pulseaudio OR make my system automatically issue the command killall -9 pulseaudio once I login to X?
<solid_liq> chriswaterguy: FF will crash every few days tho, but when it does, at least it restores the old tabs, and you've reclaimed memory that was unneccessarily cached
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977-> paste your  ifconfig; iwconfig; cat /etc/network/interfaces; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Guest95157> how to use nmap to scan live host with range??
<ngabriel4977_> not sure how i could do that
<ngabriel4977_> since the machine is not on the network
<n8tuser> !who | ngabriel4977
<ubottu> ngabriel4977: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dimedo> :q
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: can't paste, perhaps i could save to a file on a flash drive
<blakkheim> n8tuser, i don't know a lot about iptables. could i send you that output and let you have a look?
<solid_liq> chriswaterguy: Ubuntu really is a lot more polished than mandriva, fedora, suse, gentoo, debian, etc.  I've used them all, have known my way around linux for 8+ years, and I prefer ubuntu for the desktop, debian for the server, due to the suitability for the tasks they have.
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977-> you have get on that host, and type those commands i mentioned, then copy it to a usb key and post it
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977-> do what it takes for us to see what configs you have
<zer0> how to use nmap to scan live host with range??
<n8tuser> blakkheim-> nope, am not going to do that for you, you have to do the hard work.
<chriswaterguy> solid_liq: FF3 has been crashing multiple times per day for me.
<blakkheim> n8tuser, i don't know enough about iptables to really understand what is in this file :(
<solid_liq> chriswaterguy: well then it's definitely more stable on ubuntu
<Zeroedout> zer0 or guest: try a gui if a cli is too complex, knmap might work
<solid_liq> blakkheim: understand first that it's a script
<n8tuser> blakkheim-> then dont use it if you dont know how,  or do a tutorial on iptables or ufw
<solid_liq> Guest93592: my script for that network scanning is called 'scannet'
<Guest93592> where is it??
<blakkheim> i'm just concerned that my firewall is allowing incoming traffic and i would like to fix that
<solid_liq> Guest93592: I wrote it because nmap's scanning is way too slow when all you want is to see what IP addresses are in use on your LAN.  It should pick up every used IP
<chriswaterguy> solid_liq: this is a tar.bz or whatever on an old Mandriva distro. Don't want to malign Mandriva unfairly :-)
<n8tuser> blakkheim-> here is a good tutorial  http://www.linuxexposed.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=107
<solid_liq> Guest93592: lemme find you a link
<Zeroedout> Guest93592: apt-get install knmap
<blakkheim> thanks
<alex_21> Can someone do me a huge favour and repost my pastebin url for me
<Guest93592> got it
<chriswaterguy> solid_liq: I had such a nightmare with Xubuntu & Ubuntu last year, I'm apprehensive. But I know it works great for most people.
<__BSD__> also ZENMAP is a front end to nmap, you might wanna give that a try.
<solid_liq> Guest93592: http://solid.linux-coders.org/code/bash/useful/utility/scannet
<rkj> solid_liq, I tried a different usb stick and it works. so any idea what that "error -110" in the log means?
<ugumtu> i have a server but ip seem to be blacklisted. i have another server whose ip is not blacklisted and i was wondering if i can set server A to use server B for all outgoing SMTP ? how is this done?
<solid_liq> chriswaterguy: if you want it to Just Work(TM), get Ubuntu 8.04 not 8.10...  8.04 is an LTS release, which means Long Term Support, which means they spent a lot of time makeing sure it was well polished
<chriswaterguy> ahhhh
<solid_liq> rkj: the usb stick may be broken...  they seem to do that over time (I have a few dead ones too)
<chriswaterguy> eenteresting.
<rkj> solid_liq, the device that's not working is a 16 GB Corsair so I'd really like to get it going!
<solid_liq> ugumtu: this isn't the channel for that question.  Try ##linux
<Guest93592> when i click to the link,firefox is not open by..how to change??
<PC-Ente> huhu
<PC-Ente> is it possbile to run wine programms on a linux-server without X-Org =
<rkj> solid_liq, I also tried the "non-working" one on my XP box and it works (yes, I have an XP box but only because my company makes me)
<PC-Ente> ?
<solid_liq> rkj: try plugging it into some other computers to test it.  if it doesn't work in them, it's dead.  if you don't have them to test, I bet it's still probably dead.  exchange it
<chriswaterguy> what do you think of using the minimal install CD? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD - will that give me a better, faster system?
<n8tuser> solid_liq-> he can ask those questions here
<solid_liq> rkj: hmm, not sure then
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: different issue, how can i mount the flash drive as writable?  this is fat16
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: i mounted it, but its r/o
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: i've had this issue with fat before
<solid_liq> n8tuser: with the traffic in this channel, and the crowd, I doubt he'll get good help on it here.  ##linux is more of a server admin channel, this is more of a desktop user channel
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977-> then mount it as r,w
<Guest93592> solid_liq:::how to scan with range??
<robb_m> n8tuser, try #ubuntu-server for server help :)
<solid_liq> Guest93592: just run it, with no options, and it'll automatically scan your subnet
<n8tuser> robb_m-> not i
<solid_liq> Guest93592: it's fast too ;)
<robb_m> n8tuser, oops, sorry, was scanning solid_liq 's messages
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977-> man mount or man fstab
<wos> could anyone tell me how to join a irc:// address in pidgin ??
<solid_liq> Guest93592: the way it works doesn't work if the IP's are on the outside of a router btw, so it's only good for your own LAN
<Guest93592> owh..i can use this when i in my campus right??
<n8tuser> Guest93592-> and get ready to get reprimanded for doing such if it is againts your school policy
<solid_liq> Guest93592: you should be able to, but only on the segment of the LAN that's behind whatever router you're behind...  so you won't be able to dig around other departments' subnets ;)
<solid_liq> n8tuser: it's a very non-intrusive script
<solid_liq> n8tuser: read the short script, and you'll see ;)
<solid_liq> n8tuser: http://solid.linux-coders.org/code/bash/useful/utility/scannet
<n8tuser> solid_liq-> schools are getting very worried, so make sure you school policy allows you
<Guest93592> solid_liq::ouchh..i think it must be hard when my campus use websense"blocked by sebsense"
<alex_21> Hi,
<Guest93592> solid_liq::ouchh..i think it must be hard when my campus use websense"blocked by websense"
<solid_liq> n8tuser: it's not a hacking tool, as the source shows, so it's no biggie
<Guest93592> i need to get hacking tool to bypass websense in my campus.
<n8tuser> solid_liq-> if it is considered a threat, beware..
<Guest93592> what u prefer??
<solid_liq> n8tuser: I wrote it as a quick tool to help me decide what IP addresses were open when adding new server IP's
<alex_21> I want to make my Login Window look like that on the Mac with login name and password needing to be typed. I have currently Kubuntu login but Ubuntu is the base on this sstem with Kubuntu-desktop also installed and Xubuntu for that matter is on here too
<solid_liq> n8tuser: it just pings the local subnet, one ping per address, waits for the results (it does the pings in parallel), then inspects the ARP table
<ardchoille> alex_21: google for Mac4Lin , that project has tons of mac loooking stuff including the login screen
<solid_liq> alex_21: I know there's a theme for gdm to do that, and I think there's one for kdm too...  so search for kdm theme mac osx
<Guest93592> anyone can suggest my how to bypass websense?
<__BSD__> way wrong channel Guest93592
<misc--> hello, anyone know how to make ccsm (compiz config settings manager) the default for key bindings and window management, instead of the default gnome method?
<Guest93592> then,which channel disscuss it???
<pixelated> Guest93592, dont use IE
<alex_21> <solid_liq> What does that do, find the taken up addresses? Can you send it to me with instructions to my address ASquared21@gmail.com
<Guest93592> i use firefox
<screamsayonara> hi i've just downloaded the ndiswrapper things and a windows driver for my wireless card, but i dont think it worked... how do i check if the driver installed properly
<Guest93592> i go to proxy website..it already blocked
<Guest93592> the word "proxy" is all blcked
<alex_21> I forgot to say that I want to use GDM too, how do I do that. I forget the dpkg command
<mysticalo> need help configuring IP on a 8.10 server edition box
<cfedde> mysticalo: what's the question?
<alex_21> <mysticalo> join me in #ubuntu-server We are discussing that right now
<solid_liq> justin_: btw, you might like the ##linux-coders channel for help with programming on Linux
<solid_liq> alex_21: it's on my website, http://solid.linux-coders.org/code/bash/useful/utility/scannet
<Guest93592> i click at ur link..my ubuntu open with office org..how to change it to open with firefox??
<Guest93592> i click at ur link..my ubuntu open with office org..how to change it to open with firefox??to make it default open by firefox
<BigUrsis> Whats the name of the panel app for networking?
<donjr_KS> I goofed something up and removed many packages I need...like dolphin....lol how can I access a flash drive from console?
<Melik> hey guys, what are "locale" files?
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: i managed to mount it such that i can manually write or touch a file, but i cannot redirect the output of ifconfig to a file on the drive (permission denied)
<donjr_KS> I need to access my flash drive from console can anyone help?
<pixelated> donjr_KS, just mount it?
<ardchoille> donjr_KS: type "mount" (without quotes) in a terminal and find where it's mounted (something like /media/disk) and then just cd /media/disk
<donjr_KS> thanks, I do appriciate it.  I'm a linux noob still
<Schippstrich> ngabriel4977_, did you use sudo?
<mr_clark> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ngabriel4977_> Schippstrich: yes
<screamsayonara> i just got the ndiswrapper thing and my windows driver for my wireless card, when i type "ndiswrapper -l" in the terminal it says "driver installed" but i still cant see any wireless networks
<CaptainMorgan> for gnome-terminal, to get it to stop asking me whether not I *really* want to close all the tabs, I went into gconf-editor and deselected the proper selection... I opened a terminal(3 tabs), and tested closing it - it still asks me - do I need to restart X or reboot the machine?
<wos> could anyone tell me how to join a irc:// address in pidgin ??
<CaptainMorgan> wos do you have the correct address?
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977-> do it as root,  ie  sudo ifconfig  and same with the rest
<princess> hola
<n8tuser> CaptainMorgan-> try restarting you gdm
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: i ran "sudo ifconfig > /mnt/file.txt"
<CaptainMorgan> n8tuser, using gnome - so you mean X?
<karllenz> hey i have a problem i cant change my screens resolution also when i activate my nvidia driver the resolution gets even lower is there any fix for this displaymanger says my monitor is unknown?
<n8tuser> CaptainMorgan-> if your desktop manager is gdm,  yeah /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<princess> nadie me pienza  contestar
<rww> ngabriel4977_: that command will take the output of "sudo ifconfig" and redirect it to /mnt/file.txt. The redirection is done with your permissions, not those of root. Issue sudo -i to get a root shell, then do ifconfig > /mnt/file.txt. (There's probably an easier way of doing this, but I don't know it.)
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: actually, it's like bash is complaining about the redirection
<CaptainMorgan> n8tuser, will that log me out?
<n8tuser> karllenz-> see what rez you got,  xrandr
<n8tuser> CaptainMorgan-> yes
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to recreate the default samba.conf file???
<KrispyKreme> when is the next version of ubuntu coming out and what is the name??????
<CaptainMorgan> n8tuser, k thanks!
<rww> !jaunty | KrispyKreme
<ubottu> KrispyKreme: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977-> do it as root,  ie  sudo ifconfig  and same with the rest   <-- did you understand this?
<KrispyKreme> anyone know an IndyGunFreak?
<mezquitale> KrispyKreme,  ubuntu 8.10 just recently came out, why worry about the next version so soon? LoL
<KrispyKreme> I'm just curious to see if it has better support for my laptop mezquitale
<karllenz> n8tuser Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<karllenz> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<karllenz>    800x600        60.0*    56.0
<karllenz>    640x480        60.0
<karllenz>    400x300        60.0     56.0
<FloodBot2> karllenz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karllenz> sry
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: perhaps not.  i'm running the command you gave.  if you mean to login as root and then run "sudo ifconfig", i'll have to enable the root account (i'm using ubuntu defaults).
<KrispyKreme> because in 8.04, I can actually control my screen brightness
<KrispyKreme> mezquitale:
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977-> do whatever it takes
<KrispyKreme> I read that the alpha version of jaunty jackalope is out...
<rww> ngabriel4977_: as I already said, use sudo -i to get to a root shell, then issue ifconfig > /mnt/file.txt
<rww> KrispyKreme: discussion of Jaunty belongs in #ubuntu+1, not here, thanks.
<ardchoille> ngabriel4977: sudo ifconfig | sudo tee -a /mnt/file.txt
<KrispyKreme> rrw: very sorry
<dnyy> How can I reset my xorg.conf file back to default?
<sidney> how do i delete a file in Ubuntu?
<dnyy> I tried to put a resolution into it, and now my monitors not working right when I sign in
<ardchoille> sidney: rm file
<sidney> hold
<attidack> I just updated my ubuntu with some regular updates all all of a sudden my Nvida drivers throw an error
<sidney> windows.vdi(/home/sidney/.virtualbox/vdi)
<Brack10> hello
<karllenz> sudo displayconfig-gtk does not work anymore?
<sidney> i cant find that file
<attidack> karl are you talking to me
<binMonkey> has anyone been able to get blackberry software working in wine or crossover?
<karllenz> attidddddddddack: i ont think so
<karllenz> sry key stuck
<Brack10> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell OptiPlex GX260.  when I install it freezes at "Scanning Mirror", so I tried booting into the livecd.  I had to boot into safe graphics mode and now the installer is too big for 640x480....is there some way I can fix the window so I can install?
<sidney> ardchoille i would guess a vdi file
<ardchoille> sidney: ok
<Sephr> is there any way to still order the 64 bit ubuntu desktop release from shipit for free?
<Sephr> I ordered my 8.04 64-bit disc a while back from shipit
<cew_cute> hai
 * Sephr is just asking where he can get the 8.10 desktop 64 bit cd for free
<kingsley> How likely is it that a .deb based on Ubuntu Hardy will be compatible with debian unstable?
<pumpkinseed> i am having an issue with deluge 1.0.6. My downloads are stopping by themselves and I am getting an "Error" message on them. This just started happening after upgrading from 1.0.5. Anyone have any similar issues?
<ardchoille> kingsley: possible, but it's never a good idea to mix distro packages
<jdk1976> WTF! all the sudden, my Mac Ubuntu connection icon doesn't show the normal list of wifi connections, but only has a connection properties box with 2 tabs, general and support, and only 2 options for connectivity, eth0 and l0
<mib_ysr0vw> hi anone expereience an issue in pidgin not being able to dcc send (w/ ym account)?
<mib_ysr0vw> hi anone expereience an issue in pidgin not being able to dcc send (w/ ym account)?
<teimu> why is it that the latest kernel updates (i think, package is called linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, etc) are being "kept back" by apt?
<caleb_> what are the start and stop commands for openssh?
<HorizonXP> hey, what would be the correct FDI configuration for HAL to enable taps as clicks on my synaptics touchpad?
<caleb_> nevermind, found my answer here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-start-stop-ssh-server/
<mysticalone> I'm trying to get my 8.10 server box gateway to point to my Windows box for internet but I can't seem to get it to work
<karllenz> can anyone at all helpl me get my screen resolution to a normal size iv been on this for over a day displayconfig -gtk does not work and more so i can seem to tell ubuntu that i dont have a generic crt monitor
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: finally got it, but this is a lot of data.  okay to post it?  i dont want to get booted for flooding
<ardchoille> !paste | ngabriel4977_
<ubottu> ngabriel4977_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sobby> ok, i have kind of a serious issue.  And its killing me because I can't do anything about it at all
<cjones> how do i change settings in compiz
<Brack10> cjones: compiz control panel app
<sobby> freakin laptop won't boot period.  No nothing, just a black screen
<Brack10> you have to download it separately
<cjones> thx
<sobby> can't boot from cd, can't boot safe mode
<ngabriel4977_> ardchoille: thanks
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79128/
<ardchoille> yw
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: eth2 is the interface that i wire into
<[TiZ]> Hi. There's a feature that Microsoft Office Image Editor had that I really need right now. I've googled ad nauseum, but I've found nothing relevant. I want to crop an image to an aspect ratio. For example: I want to take a 4:3 image, and automatically crop it to 16:10. Is this possible with the GIMP?
<teimu> [TiZ], definitely
<[TiZ]> teimu: How do I do it?
<teimu> hold on, loading it up now
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> you want the wifi? or eth2?
<ardchoille> [TiZ]: in gimp go to the menu: Image > Scale image
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: eth2
<[TiZ]> ardchoille: No. I don't want to scale. I want to crop. I want to cut the top and bottom off of a square image so that it will fit a widescreen aspect ratio.
<ardchoille> [TiZ]: in gimp go to the menu: Image > Canvas size
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> try  sudo  ifdown eth2;  sudo ifup eth2
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> did you get an ip address for eth2?
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: no, the dhcp request timed out
<[TiZ]> ardchoille: Well, that would indeed crop. But there's nothing there to specify the aspect ratio I want to crop to. Am I expected to calculate it myself?
<ardchoille> [TiZ]: you can also use the outline tool to drag an outline, then Edit > Copy  to copy just what you've outlined
<Null-e> can anyone tell me quick the terminal command to unlock a locked directory, loosen the permissions, whatever... chmod or something...?
<ardchoille> you can then paste what you copied into a new image
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> are you sure you have a good cat5 cable for your eth2?
<[TiZ]> I do not want to drag an outline. You know how gnome backgrounds can do the "zoom" thing? To automatically fit the image to your screen, cutting off whatever doesn't fit? That's what I want the GIMP to do.
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: pretty sure.  i upgraded from 7.x to 8.04 over the network and then once it rebooted i lost the network
<jrgp> what is the best irc client for ubuntu?
<sobby> i like konversation
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: using the same cable that is
<[TiZ]> jrgp: IMO, xchat. Not xchat-gnome, but xchat.
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> can you elaborate on your network layout?
<ddubbsmax> i like pidgin
<__BSD__> xchat or irssi
<jdk1976>  WTF! all the sudden, my Mac Ubuntu connection icon doesn't show the normal list of wifi connections, but only has a connection properties box with 2 tabs, general and support, and only 2 options for connectivity, eth0 and l0
<sobby> konversation has the built in fish feature which is great
<waan> What is 'at-spi-registryd-wrapper' for?
<ngabriel4977_> modem->router->router(just a hub really)->eth2
<ardchoille> [TiZ]: Tools > Transform tools > Crop  ?
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: sorry: modem->router->router(just a hub really)->eth2
<[TiZ]> ardchoille: I've been poking around in that dialog for a while. It still wants me to drag an outline to crop.
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> router to router? how?  wan side of one router into the lan side of the 1st router?
<ardchoille> [TiZ]: well, yes, it needs to know what you want to crop/keep
<ardchoille> [TiZ]: that is unless you install lib-mind-reader ;)
<Null-e> can anyone tell me quick the terminal command to unlock a locked directory, loosen the permissions, whatever... chmod or something...?
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> router to router? how?  wan side of one router into the lan side of the 1st router?
<[TiZ]> ardchoille: I apologize if I'm starting to get rude, but I've said over and over what I want to do. I want the GIMP to cut off parts of an image so that it will fit to a certain aspect ratio. Gnome backgrounds can do this just fine! Why can't the gimp?
<ardchoille> Null-e: do you want everyone to have access to the dir and everything in it?
<jdk1976> Ubuntu on my mac no longer even TRIES to use wifi. this is weird. it has always worked prior to this. now it just tries to connect eth0
<waan> What is 'at-spi-registryd-wrapper' for?
<sobby> so if my laptop won't load past a black screen, no hard drive movement, can't boot from cd or safe mode..What the heck am i going to do?
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: not sure on the terminology, but i have the cable modem plugged into the "internet port" on the first router, and then i run another cable from that router into one of the normal (non-internet ports) of the second router, then i just jack eth2 into another non-internet port of the second router
<Null-e> i just want the lock icon removed from the folder ardchoille
<Null-e> theres only one user on the machine
<jdk1976> sobby: you may have ram failure
<igunja> oh man i didn't know 2 cans of red bull would give me a shake
<ardchoille> Null-e: who owns it and is it in your $home?
<igunja> my hands are shaking like crazy
<sobby> jdk1976 - suggestions?
<Null-e> its in my home ardchoille, i dont know who "owns" it...
<[TiZ]> Null-e: If it's in your home, you can just do "chmod +w dirname".
<sobby> im about to rip this basically brand new laptop apart
<[TiZ]> In a terminal, that is
<jdk1976> sobby: sounds more like a graphics card issue
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: i have a bunch of other devices that plug into the second router as well (xbox, pc, ...).  All work
<sidney> 'sudo updatedb' am i typing this correctly?
<sobby> yeah, thats what im thinkin too
<jdk1976> sobby:  do you have any other oses on that pc?
<sobby> ive read a ton of stuff on graphics cards being a problem with 8.10
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> you will have problems with your layout, if the 2nd router(even though you're only using the lan side)  has dchp also enabled
<ardchoille> sidney: yes, but that command could take a while
<sobby> ive got nothing else on it, i formated over the vista crap with ubuntu
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: yes, but it does not have hdcp enabled
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> you want static or dchp? i forget
<Null-e> that unlocked that dir folder [TiZ] but now all the files within it are locked...
<sobby> i can't even get a cd to load regardless of what os i put in it
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: i use a static ip for this machine (but for other reasons).  everything else is hdcp from the first router
<ardchoille> Null-e: chmod -R  (means recursive)
<[TiZ]> Null-e: Oh, okay. Then do ... Yeah, what ardchoille said. "chmod -R +w dirname"
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> i have a hard time picturing tis at the moment, can you kindly draw a picture of this? and put the ip address of each interfaces on the drawing?
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> a picture is worth a thousand words
<xiangfu> have anyone use the 3G modem. when i plug it to my system. i got:cdc_acm: probe of 2-2:1.1 failed with error -22
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: sure
<Draceee> yo
<Draceee> how do i adjust volume?
<rabiddachshund> Did something change with labels in fstab?
<Null-e> it says cannot read dir _______ permission denied [TiZ]
<Draceee> How do you adjust volume in linux?
<srx2002> hello
<shulman> I recently had to make a change to my monitor configuration (I had a dual screen Nvidia setup, and one of the monitors went dead) - now I'm trying to reconfigure xorg.conf to handle a single, widescreen LCD, however I don't seem to be able to get the aspect ratio right. Could someone please take a look and tell me what I'm doing wrong?  It's at http://pastebin.ca/1273117
<[TiZ]> Null-e: Also, if you prefer the GUI way of doing things, you can right click on the folder in nautilus, click properties, then go to the permissions tab, change the permissions how you want them, and then click the button to apply to enclosed files and folders.
<[TiZ]> Draceee: there should be a volume icon in your panel.
<srx2002> yup " pcm "
<srx2002> usually next to the time and date
<srx2002> usually
<rabiddachshund> I'm trying to mount my second drive at startup but it keeps calling it 200.0 GB Drive. I tried to add a label to it in fstab but it just says bad line
<Draceee> nope
<Draceee> nothing about sound in system -> administration
<srx2002> do you have sound?
<[TiZ]> "nope?" What do you mean, "nope?"
<[TiZ]> No, wrong.
<Draceee> yea
<n8tuser> rabiddachshund-> look into udev rules..  see  /etc/udev/rules.d/   dir
<srx2002> so you have sound?
<[TiZ]> There's a little speaker icon next to your time/date thing. On the top panel.
<[TiZ]> Unless you accidentally got rid of it
<Draceee> no way
<Draceee> oo
<jipang_menjerit> hi there!
<Draceee> i see
<[TiZ]> Found it?
<Guest93592> can i join discuss speaker issue??
<srx2002> you see?
<srx2002> you mean you see the icon
<srx2002> or " awee...I see what your talking about....but still don't actually see the icon
<Guest93592> volume control > preference > show all icon
<Melik> i updated my kernel to 2.6.27-9 earlier, why is it still using 2.6.27-7; how can i change it to ..-9
<rabiddachshund> n8tuser: ty. What am I looking for?
<jipang_menjerit> I got some issue on new jaunty alpha 1 version
<n8tuser> rabiddachshund-> google for udev rules naming
<Null-e> i tried chmod -R 667 and now it says the directory has 0 files [TiZ]
<srx2002> guest: where's volume control
<Guest93592> PM me
<[TiZ]> Null-e: Who told you to chmod -R 667? 'cos I know I said to chmod -R +w
<Guest93592> i'll TRY to solve
<macjason0607> anyone using kde 4
<Null-e> it said it couldnt do +w after -R [TiZ]
<Null-e> it thought +w was the command or something
<[TiZ]> Null-e: Oh. Well maybe I had the order wrong. In any case, let's just do this the GUI way. Hold on a moment.
<psyferre> hey folks, can anyone help with the appropriate way to add multiple dns servers to /etc/network/interfaces ?  I'm playing with getting an ubuntu server to join an Active Directory domain and need to add the domain controller to dns
<rabiddachshund> n8tuser: so, the kernel is naming it and I need to write a udev rule to change that because an fstab label won't work?
<oommoo> 中文的怎么进？
<psyferre> I'm seeing a lot of conflicting information out there in the rare event i find something not related to actually HOSTING dns
<[TiZ]> Okay, Null-e. Open the file browser, go to your folder. Right click, properties. Then go to the permissions tab. Change the file and folder permissions the way you want, and then hit the Apply to Enclosed Files button.
<n8tuser> rabiddachshund-> thats the idea.
<rabiddachshund> n8tuser: ok, just making sure I'm on the right level. Thanks
<n8tuser> rabiddachshund-> btw, fstab is manually modified, not kernel created
<Guest23411> can someone tell me what the best program in Intrepid is for ipods?
<Null-e> i chose access files w/ read & write and they are still hidden [TiZ]
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79137/
<elostio> -> psyferre why not add them to the /etc/resolv.conf ?
<screamsayonara> how do i get my wireless working
<Gnea> psyferre: dns servers go in /etc/resolv.conf
<n8tuser> psyferre-> you dont put the dns name on interfaces file
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: wait
<[TiZ]> Null-e, chmod -R to 777. That will allow you to browse your folder... but every file will become executable.
<psyferre> elostio: i read somewhere that resolv.conf is rewritten often by information from the connected router, so I thought I was on the wrong track
<Gnea> !wireless | screamsayonara
<ubottu> screamsayonara: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<psyferre> Thanks everyone, i appreciate the input :)
<Gnea> psyferre: that's dependent on the information it gets from dhcp
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: sorry, fixed a type-o: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79138/
<Gnea> psyferre: which, of course, you can modify
<psyferre> Gnea: and if the box is using a static ip, no worries?
<n8tuser> psyferre-> you have to look at dhclient.conf
<Gnea> psyferre: exactly. :)
<[TiZ]> Null-E: Actually, I don't feel too good telling you to do that. Hold on a second, I need to get the standard file permissions dialog back in my nautilus so I can guide you.
<psyferre> Gnea: awesome :)  thanks.
<\slash> is there a limewire equivilent on ubuntu
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: last one, i promise: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79139/
<attidack> So I just updated my kernal and i cant get my Nvidia drivers to work
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: not much of an artist
<tritium> !limewire | \slash
<ubottu> \slash: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<\slash> awesome
<\slash> thanks
<attidack> So I just updated my kernal and i cant get my Nvidia drivers to work
<attidack> any Ideas
<\slash> i have java jdk6 installed is that enough to go ahead with the limewire setup?
<\slash> !Java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Gnea> attidack: 8.04 or 8.10?
<attidack> 8.10
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> the host 1.100  are you sure thats the ip address?
<Gnea> attidack: and you rebooted?
<attidack> yeah i have to boot in low graphics mode
<peepsalot> what (if any) gnutella clients do you folks like best?
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> is the xbox and pc 1.106 working okay?
<geco> Anyone here have an ipod working with intrepid?
<Gnea> attidack: okay, so go into synaptic or open a terminal and re-install the nvidia driver
<snarkster> i need alittle push in the right direction with compiling something that doesnt have a configure file
<Gnea> snarkster: does it have a README file?
<Null-e> [TiZ] 777 did the drick
<Null-e> trick*
<Null-e> lucky 7's...
<snarkster> yes I have read the read me it talks about needing fuse dev files which i =believe I have installed..
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: yes
<snarkster> but it doesnt say much else about it
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: well, except for one thing
<snarkster> im trying to build the cbmfs fuse module
<Gnea> snarkster: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep fuse | grep dev  <-- make sure
<[TiZ]> Null-e: But that will make every file in that folder executable. You don't want that.
<attidack> brb restarting
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: they dont work if i plug in the network from the linux box.  This is a new problem
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> huh? which one are you answering? i have several questions
<snarkster> yes its installed
<paul68> hi I have a laptop with 2 partitions 1 partition with vista a second partition with a lot of data and my linux partition. question is there a way that I can backup ubuntu so that I keep all the installed programs when installing it on the vista partition or is there a way to generate a script that I can launch after a fresh install to make sure that all current installed programs are installed with 1 command
<Gnea> snarkster: where did you download the source from?
<[TiZ]> Null-e: I guess it's not so bad. I can never figure out chmod when permissions are different between files and folders.
<n8tuser> !clone | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: let me rephrase to clear this up
<snarkster> Gnea: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Filesystems/cbmfs-15536.shtml
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> reference your drawing so we can discuss them easily
<Dwade09> hi i am trying to find the samba download for windows vista, can someone please guide me to the link.
<screamsayonara> i have just installed the ndiswrapper package and the windows driver for my wireless card, and in the terminal it says the driver is installed but it says nothing about the actual device, and i still cant see any wireless networks... what should i do
<paul68> n8tuser: thanks
<tritium> Dwade09: you're offtopic
<[TiZ]> Null-E: Run this command to fix the permissions on the files, while still allowing directory browsing: chmod -R a-x+X dirname
<[TiZ]> Gotta go.
<Dwade09> tritium, #ubuntu+1 ?
<jdk1976> anyone familiar with troubleshooting wifi?
<attidack> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177_177.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so', which is also in package xserver-xorg-core
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: 1.100 is the static-ip of my linux box.  1.1 is the ip address of first router (dhcp server).  That part is correct.  When i upgraded to 8.04, two things happened: first, the linux box (1.100) doesnt get on the network (i switched to dhcp -- which would be 1.108 if it worked), but that didnt help.  The second issue is that 1.106 and 1.107 dont work
<attidack> any Ideas
<tritium> Dwade09: no, Windows Vista is offtopic in all ubuntu channels
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: just noticed that the PC ip and XBOX ips are the same.  that was an accident XBOX should be 1.107. sorry
<Dwade09> thnks tritium
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: updated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79141/
<attidack> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177_177.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so', which is also in package xserver-xorg-core
<Gnea> snarkster: libfuse-dev is installed, you said?
<attidack> trying to reinstall my graphics drivers
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> your drawing shows two 1.106  -- a pc and an XBOX  are those correct?
<snarkster> Gnea: yup sure are, I didnt have pkg-config
<snarkster> but thats no installed as well.
<Gnea> attidack: dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177_177.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<jdk1976> have ubuntu dev's come up with drivers for wpa2 yet?
<attidack> how can you walk me thru that
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: yeah, just comment on that. mistake.  updated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79141/
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> oh yo modified it
<mezquitale> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<paul68> !automate >paul68
<ubottu> paul68, please see my private message
<Gnea> attidack: just run that with sudo
<tritium> jdk1976: wpa2 has been supported for several releases
<attidack> attidack@attidack-desktop:~$ sudo pkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177_177.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<attidack> sudo: pkg: command not found
<Gnea> snarkster: okay, and what happens when you type 'make'?
<snarkster> Gnea: hmm after installing pkg-config it appears to have worked, after installing a fuse module do i need to relog or something
<Gnea> attidack: it's dpkg, not pkg
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> is the xbox and pc  working okay?
<Gnea> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<attidack> opps
<sebastien_> Hi i got that fuckin problem with my eeepc 904HD i can't install the Fn button so can someone help  me ?
<tritium> !language | sebastien_
<ubottu> sebastien_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Melik> how can i change themes/icons for root applications?
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: i have to unplug the cable from my linux box to get 1.106 and 1.107 working, but they do work when i do that.  I never had that issue before.
<Gnea> snarkster: i doubt it, it should be fine
<snarkster> thank you Gnea
<nswlad29> hello   ;)
<Gnea> snarkster: cheers :)
<jdk1976> tritium: thanks. do you have any idea what would make ubuntu not look for wifi connections, and only attempt to make wired connections?
<snarkster> ima ry it
<attidack> so just restart to or try to reinstall again
<sebastien_> Hi i got that problem with my eeepc 904HD i can't install the Fn button so can someone help  me ?
<nswlad29> how to I add Adobe Flash to ubuntu??  i've installed heaps and nothing works so far
<Gnea> attidack: did it install okay that time?
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> you have to unplug the linux to get the xp and the other pc working?
<attidack> yeah
<Gnea> attidack: okay, now:  sudo apt-get -f install   make sure it's all caught up
<Null-e> exit
<tritium> jdk1976: you have it plugged into ethernet?  It'll prefer that to wireless.
<attidack> done
<attidack> now what
<Gnea> attidack: give it a reboot
<n8tuser> !ping ngabriel4977_->
 * ]K[^Omegadoom Ping ngabriel4977_->  Could not be resolved to an IP address
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: yes. after updating to 8.04, not only does the network on my linux box not work, but it's also causing everything on that router to also fail.  when i unplug the linux box, they work again
<attidack> kk should i reactivate it in the hardware as well
<Gnea> sebastien_: try #ubuntu-eeepc
<jdk1976> tritium: it's a wireless macbook air tht's never been wired, and never looked for wired connections thus far,
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> was the info you pasted earlier accurate regarding linux box?
<Gnea> attidack: reactivate in the hardware?
<jdk1976> all the sudden it tries to, and doesn't show wifi in the connections manager
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> you need to respond quicker, am in a hurry
<nswlad29> my firefox wont recognise any flash i install for it.    how can i install macromedia/adobe flash please ?
<jdk1976> i'll fix nswlad29
<n8tuser> !ping ngabriel4977_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: yes. the one i sent you had the static-ip config commented out.  it had the interface (eth2) as hdcp.  i've tried both, neither work.  i've always used a static-ip for that box (1.100) so thats why i drew the picture that way
<nswlad29> jdk1976, thankyou :)
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> i dont like to guess, paste an acurate information
<Kta___> hi! i'm trying to connect ubuntu to a ftp/ssh folder (i've the same problem in both of them) and when i stay about 2 minutes without using it everything using the folder (gedit, nautilus) fails and i've to reset the connection...
<Kta___> any help??
<tritium> jdk1976: please see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir1-1/Intrepid?action=show&redirect=Macbook_Air
<Kta___> i think that i need to active a "keep alive" timeout, but i don't know where...:S
<Gnea> Kta___: so are you using ssh or ftp?
<Kta___> i've the same problem in both...
<slackgen> I don't understand upstart. How does it know what services I want to start?
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> you need to respond quicker, am in a hurry
<Gnea> Kta___: which ftp daemon are you using?
<Kta___> i'm connecting to a web server (not mine)
<Gnea> that doesn't appear to be ubuntu-related.
<attidack> HEY IT WORKED Thanks
<Gnea> awesome
<Kta___> well, if i do it with "notepad++" for example, everything goes right...
<paul68> n8tuser: when cloning my drive with cloning those it also keep in mind that I installed the bcm drivers for my wifi or do I need to do something to add them
<attidack> now how do i get the compiz Icon to work every startup
<attidack> I get compiz to run just not the icon
<Kta___> but when i connect with ubuntu, it's stop working
<Gnea> Kta___: you're being very vague and not answering any of my questions. perhaps you are unaware of the support process here....
<Kta___> what? i'm answering...
<Gnea> no, you're not.
<Kta___> wich one?
<n8tuser> paul68-> you can individually copy a file over to make sure.. find out where that driver resides and copy one over to your home dir for safekeeping
<attidack> but when i connect with ubuntu, it's stop working
<attidack> lol
<Kta___> read before
<n8tuser> ngabriel4977_-> you have not responded.. am out.. laters..
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> could someone please assist to setup my bluetooth mouse in mythbuntu?
<Kta___>  i'm connecting to a web server (not mine) / well, if i do it with "notepad++" for example, everything goes right... /  but when i connect with ubuntu, it's stop working
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: i was getting the new data... sorry
<Gnea> Kta___: yeah, i connect to a web server too, everytime i visit a "web page".
<slackgen> Anyone? How do I enable/disable services that aren't in the "services settings" gui? (like mpd)
<Kta___> well, i connect to it with ftp or ssh, because i want to edit a website, not to visit it...
<Gnea> Kta___: none of what you just said makes any logical sense.
<Gnea> ooooh, you are trying to edit a website
<rww> slackgen: try BootUp Manager (package bum, repository universe)
<brack10> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell OptiPlex GX260 and the graphics card acceleration isn't working with the built in card.  I know it's some kind of intel but I don't know how to proceed from here... I followed some instructions on installing intel video card drivers but apt get said they're already installed
<Kta___> yes... that because i connect with ftp or ssh
<brack10> anyone help?
<Kta___> intel must work without doing anything...
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: if you're still around, here is the most accurate info http://paste.ubuntu.com/79147/
<Gnea> Kta___: see, I didn't assume that, because assuming doesn't work. if you want people to help you without getting snarky about it, you need to be more specific about your needs
<slackgen> rww, brilliant! thanks
<ngabriel4977_> n8tuser: i reverted back to the original config and updated the results of ifconfig ....
<brack10> Kta__: well it works but it's not accelerated so I can't install compiz etc
<rww> Gnea: to be honest, you're coming off as kind of an ass.
<scientes> where do i tell ubuntu what swap device to use
<Kta___> i say at first, that i'm trying to connect to a sever using ftp or ssh, i don't connect to it with it to see a website...
<bsusa> how do you find a bluetooth device in mythbuntu?
<scientes> it broke cause it thinks it knows my computer better than me
<scientes> it thinks there are swap partitions that dont exist
<slackgen> scientes, it should be in /etc/fstab
<Gnea> rww: whatever.
<slackgen> scientes, there should be a line like UUID=1a7a2174-9915-4af4-a7d7-d83d0ddf9460 none swap sw 0 0
<scientes> it is and only that one but when i rebuild the kernel it allways says it found more than 1 possible when there is only 1
<Gnea> Kta___: is it a frontpage server?
<attidack> brack look in synaptic and see if it is there
<Kta___> no, it's a linux one...
<scientes> slackgen, yes my fstab is corectly set up
<Kta___> i don't know the version, one sec.
<scientes> and i have a resume=/dev/ for my grub, but hibernation just broke because of some stupid upgrade
<slackgen> ah
<scientes> and hibernation is not smart, it broke alsa so i removeed that and then it complained about not finding the alsa modulee--duh
<slackgen> scientes, it may be rejected the swap due to the broken image left still written
<scientes> no the swap is mounted
<client> ce_cri_efez
<slackgen> scientes, soo.. what's the problem then?
<scientes> it wont hibernate
<attidack> soby do you work for comcast
<Gnea> rww: I'd rather come off as an ass and know what I'm talking about, rather than assume that the solution has nothing to do with the problem and look like an even bigger idiot by wasting unnecessary time trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist.
<tritium> scientes: you can't hibernate without swap
<scientes> and it seems to be trying to suspend to a non-existant partition
<attidack> sobby__
<scientes> I have 25 G of swap
<scientes> tritium
<tritium> rww, Gnea: please take it to -offtopic
<slackgen> that's a lot.
<Kta___> Gnea, it's red hat 3.4.6-10
<scientes> i know the obvious tritium
<tritium> scientes: that's *way* too much
<scientes> i have tmp mounted as tmpfs
<scientes> so i want to be safe
<slackgen> scientes, it just suspends to whatever swap it can find, not any particular partition
<Kta___> Gnea, and the server daemon is pure-ftpd
<Gnea> Kta___: okay. what are you using to connect to it with? nautilus?
<ubuntu_> double size of you ram
<Kta___> yes...
<attidack> pedkac
<Kta___> i mount a folder with nautiulus
<Stormy888> why are there no staff in here?
<blakkheim> i'm having a bit of trouble with firestarter. i used to see a lot of blocked attempts in the log, but lately i haven't seen any. is there a way to make sure it's working?
<scientes> tritium, that is irrelevent to my problem
<tritium> Stormy888: why do you think that?
<krish> is a laptop with intel celeron and 1 GB RAM enough for running ubuntu 8.10?
<Gnea> Stormy888: why do you want to know?
<Kta___> i open a php file (for example) with gedit, and if i wait 2 minutes and tryes to save, gedit stop working...
<attidack> pebkac:  Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair
<Gnea> Kta___: okay, then it's a timeout issue on the pure-ftpd server's end. do yo know who maintains it?
<Gnea> *you
<scientes> look my hibernate has worked for a while now and i have not restarted and it sudenly would work last night
<Guest8564> can someone tell me if ubuntu supports the fingerprint reader on most new laptops?
<Kta___> yes, but the can't change it, i'm asking if i can set the nautilus "keep alive" packet...?
<Kta___> *they can't
<Gnea> oh, okay.
<Kta___> it's a shared web server... so...
<Guest8564> anyone?
<tritium> Guest8564: yes
<shuhari> Man i'm having nothing but problems with ubuntu Hardy 8.04 + my ATI 4870.  it IS a supported card right?
<krish>  is a laptop with intel celeron and 1 GB RAM enough for running ubuntu 8.10?
<Kta___> shuhari, have you installed the ATI propietary driver?
<Madpilot> krish, absolutely
<Kta___> yes, of course krish... i run it on a p3 500 with 256Mb... :P
<tritium> Guest8564: you need the thinkfinger-tools package, and its dependencies.  so, "sudo apt-get install thinkfinger-tools", and then read the docs in /usr/share/doc/thinkfinger-tools/
<Gnea> Kta___: have you tried gftp?
<shuhari> Kta____ Yes I have
<Kta___> ati driver isn't so good :p
<krish> Kta_ i just now upgraded from 8.04 and I feel 8.10 is a bit slow
<Kta___> well, a bit..
<krish> Madpilot i just now upgraded from 8.04 and I feel 8.10 is a bit slow
<Kta___> i you wan't it to go quickly use Xubuntu...
<Guest8564> oh i am looking to get this laptop but i want to make sure everything is supported to it's fullest http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4198912&sku=O261-NB17-H
<Madpilot> krish, it does seem a bit more sluggish here, too
<Gnea> Guest8564: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html
<Kta___> Gnea, i try it, but i want to use it without having to "upload/download" any file...
<krish> Kta_ I am fine with Ubuntu 8.10 I guess we have to get used to the sluggishness
<tritium> Guest8564: did you read what I sent you?
<Guest8564> yes
<dsdeiz> hi anyone experienced pidgin not being able to send file (w/ a ym acct)?
<blakkheim> i'm having a bit of trouble with firestarter. i used to see a lot of blocked attempts in the "events" tab, but lately i haven't seen any. is there a way to make sure it's working?
<Guest8564> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4198912&sku=O261-NB17-H is this a good laptop for ubuntu for the price? I need it for music, web design, and surfing the internet
<krish> Madipilot I guess we will get used to the slugishness
<tritium> krish: it's not noticeably slower
<krish> tritium u r right
<dsdeiz> hello guys.. :)
<Gnea> Kta___: hrm, what about with the 'Connect to Server' option, which protocol are you enabling? sftp://?
<Melik> Guest8564,
<Melik> yes thats a good system
<krish> hey can anyone tell me which external wi-fi adapter goes well with ubuntu 8.10?
<screamsayonara> how do i check if my wireless drivers work
<Guest8564> ty
<Melik> pretty pricey though.
<Gnea> screamsayonara: iwconfig
<Kta___> i've try ssh and ftp (with login)
<Melik> but nevertheless good.
<screamsayonara> if it says, no wireless extensions, does that mean it doesnt work?
<Gnea> Kta___: well, I ask because ssh and ftp are 2 different protocols. so it helps to stick with one and not the other.
<Gnea> Kta___: i recommend ssh, and you should be able to make it work like this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889203
<Kta___> well, try with ftp... xd
<Kta___> hehe
<krish>  hey can anyone tell me which external wi-fi adapter goes well with ubuntu 8.10?
<Kta___> but not every server have ssh access
<Kta___> xd
 * Gnea has found that ftp is an inferior protocol
<[empire]> Gnea: sftp ftw :p
<Kta___> i found that page 1 minute ago
<Gnea> [empire]: lol, it's just ssh ;)
<ganesh> how to use gtalk on linux
<Kta___> i'm trying xd
<dnyy> So if my Windows partition is listed before my Ubuntu one in gparted, what'll happen if I delete the Windows one?
<simplexio> ganesh: pidgin
<simplexio> dnyy: partiotion is deleted?
<dnyy> Heh, well will the ubuntu partition take up the free space, or will it be useless?
<Gnea> Kta___: there's this, too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275856&page=4
<jdk1976> anybody got any love for a mac ubuntu user with wifi problems?
<simplexio> dnyy: depends... you can make new partition on it or some programs can resize partition
<[empire]> Gnea: right. sftp is ssh
<Kta___> thanks Gnea, i will try that solution, and i tell youx d
<Kta___> xd
<blakkheim> i'm having a bit of trouble with firestarter. i used to see a lot of blocked attempts in the "events" tab.. but lately i haven't seen any. is there a way to make sure it's working?
<dnyy> simplexio: i thought i could, but someone had mentioned that if the windows partition was first, I couldn't resize the ubuntu one to take it over. :/
<[empire]> ssh <> sftp
<CaptainMorgan> n8tuser, I had to restart my system, and when I logged back in to try and see if the gnome-terminal no longer asks me if I really want to close - it's still asking me... :(
<simplexio> dnyy: that is possible, i dont do partition resizing.. but you can format that windows partition to something smart like xfs and mount it to /home/ or something
<simplexio> blakkheim: iptales -L shows firewall rules
<dnyy> simplexio: Ah, that'll work then.  As long as 40GB isn't just sitting there, wasting away. :p
<blakkheim> simplexio: thanks, but reading this is a bit over my head. what would i want to look for to make sure it is dropping the incoming connections?
<ganesh> simplexio, there i can use only chat
<jdk1976> damn man
<simplexio> blakkheim: default policy drop i think
<ganesh> simplexio, i want to do voice chat
<jdk1976> i gets no love
<simplexio> ganesh: ye. im not aware voice gtalk version for linux
<ganesh> anyone can tell me to use gtalk on linux
<blakkheim> simplexio: i see "(policy DROP)" in a few sections, so it looks like it's working. why, then, would firestarter not show blocked attempts?
<simplexio> blakkheim: mayb noone is trying to connect ?
<simplexio> ganesh: try wine + gtalk
<blakkheim> simplexio: there used to be constant connection attempts in it, but after upgrading to 8.10 i have yet to see any, even when plugged directly into the modem (using no router between)
<ganesh> simplexio, that too i tried no way
<simplexio> ganesh: google tell me that tapioca supports voice gtalk
<simplexio> blakkheim: MAYBE IT DOSENT LOG THEM ANYMORE
<simplexio> uups.. good old capslock
<blakkheim> is there a way to check that?
<ganesh> simplexio, what do you mean , im not getting
<ganesh> simplexio, tapioca is a pkg
<bjbum> does anyone know if it's possible to install windows onto a separate (bootable) partition using ubuntu and virtualbox? not sure what the limitations are in this process >.<
<Kta___> you can do it using vmware, but with virtualbox...
<Kta___> i don't know...
<simplexio> bjbum: it's possible for vbox use, but last time i looked it wasnt trivial
<bjbum> hmm
<simplexio> bjbum: + windows is asshole when it comes situtions where hardware changes constantly
<blakkheim> simplexio: what would i need to do to check if logging it on/off?
<mylisto> hey everyone
<simplexio> blakkheim: noidea
<mylisto> Having a problem with movie player on ubuntu
<mylisto> When I am watching a streaming video and I try to fast forward it...I get a demulitplex error...
<mylisto> can't fast forward
<bjbum> yeah. that's one of the reasons i was gonna try to install windows to a partition from ubuntu. the windows install discs i have dont have sata drivers on them >.<
<mylisto> haha...
<simplexio> bjbum: :) i know that problem
<mylisto> had that problem bjbum
<simplexio> bjbum: you can avoid that problem by making your own xp install disk
<bjbum> yeah that's an option too. i haven't slipstreamed drivers onto a disk before. wasn't sure if i could do it in ubuntu, or if i had to use some sort of emulation to do it
<mylisto> anyone ever had the demultiplex problem before?
<n-iCe> question, how you guys would use grep to retrieve files with an specific text in the whole system. will grep -ri 'test' * , do the trick??
<screamsayonara> how do i uninstall ndiswrapper and the drivers i have just installed for my non functioning wireless card so i can try again
<simplexio> n-iCe: find / | grep something is old way to do it
<simplexio> n-iCe: or find / > allfile.txt &&  grep something allfiles.txt if you need to change that something, or you can use locate too
<bjbum> is that what you did simplexio? made your own xp install disk?
<bjbum> mylisto, wondering what you did too :o
<n-iCe> simplexio: I need to find a text in all the files
<mylisto> um...
<mylisto> did a live boot of linux
<mylisto> and just used that
<mylisto> oh wait
<mylisto> try to slipstream a disk...with the sata drivers
<Pupeno> How do I change the domain name of my ubuntu desktop?
<mylisto> oh wait...
<mylisto> I remember what I did...
<mylisto> I turned sata support off in bios
<dnyy> Does localpurge work when installing through add/remove programs and synatpic?  Everything I read is making me think it only runs after a 'apt-get install packagename' ran through the terminal. ;o
<mylisto> that solved my issue
<tritium> !enter | mylisto
<ubottu> mylisto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jbu311> hi all, i'm fairly sure my synaptic pack manager isn't getting from latest repositories, I've reloaded, but I still see "latest version" saying ubuntu1.X or ubuntu3.X, how do I make sure I'm getting packages for ubuntu 8.10?
<dev_> y
<jbu311> bc
<sk8ingdom> hey, did the recent updates freeze anyone using 8.04 directly after login?
<simplexio> n-iCe: then its your cmd was coorect i think
<screamsayonara> i have this wireless card, and it doesnt work.... 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)..... am i right to be trying to get drivers? i installed ndiswrapper and a windows driver but that didnt work, it still said no wireless extentions
<psyferre> hey folks, just successfully added my ubuntu box to an active directory domain and am toying with the possiblities.  I can login with a domain user name, but does anyone know if there is a way to add members of an AD group to sudoers for example?  I'd like to be able to add a user to an AD group and have them suddenly gain sudo permissions on all or some of my linux servers... any input?
<n-iCe> uhm
<dev_> I want to know in which file I should add command so that it will get executed after login
<dev_> any one tried on hardy?
<cube> how do i fix that if i hit a button twice in a row so that it stops making 5 characters of the button i hit
<pixelated> psyferre, congrats i am sure that wasnt fun or easy...
<screamsayonara> :(
<dev_> I tried in /etc/rc.local   /etc/init.d/rc.local
<psyferre> pixelated: actually I'm blown away with how easy it was!!  Check this out: http://www.bauer-power.net/2008/05/join-ubuntu-804-to-windows-domain.html
<vecam> hello, I have installed Ubuntu Intrepid, I have a problem in my wireless adapter, Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<dev_> but no success:(
<psyferre> pixelated: i'm a bit nervous because I expected more blood and tears... I'm sure i won't be disappointed by the time this is over though :)
<mylisto> can anyone help me?
<mylisto> Trying to find out what I cant fast forward a streaming wmv video?
<Lancao> hi
<dev_> hi
<Lancao> may I ask a question?
<bazhang> http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/ vecam have you seen this
<pixelated> psyferre, yeah there have been great advances in linux/windows connectivity in recent years... but i agree dont insult linux on a AD domain ;´)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> any question except that one
<psyferre> :-D
<dev_> :D
<mylisto> Trying to find out what I cant fast forward a streaming wmv video?
<pixelated> dev_, by a user login or machine boot up?
<mylisto> whoops
<dev_> user login
<Lancao> I installed windowxp on the linux but...
<psyferre> ... this bodes ill...
<psyferre> :)
<pixelated> dev_, .bashrc is executed on login but that isnt really a ´proper´ place for it...
<dev_> yes, I tried that also but of no use
<dev_> actually I want to store my laptop's rotation state while logout,
<dev_> and it should restore it ehile login using xarndr
<dev_> sorry xrandr
<simplexio> psyferre: http://linux.boeldt.net/Linux_active_directory.asp  there is something about it
<psyferre> simplexio: Ahhh, AD4Unix looks like just what the Dr ordered.  thanks a beelion!
<simplexio> psyferre: throw msg if you get it work. im planning to implement something like htat to my home network
<psyferre> sure thing!  I may not be able to attempt implementation tonight, but I'll try to catch you on here if I'm successful
<shovi> how do i use my webcam?
<shovi> what software
<jbu311> hi all, i'm fairly sure my synaptic pack manager isn't getting from latest repositories, I've reloaded, but I still see "latest version" saying ubuntu1.X or ubuntu3.X, how do I make sure I'm getting packages for ubuntu 8.10?
<dev_> shovi,  cheese is there..
<Karhuton> I've booted ubuntu 8.04 livecd on my ibook (succesfully, there was a known issue about it), but for some reason I can't run recoverjpeg
<dev_> it's good, but can't maximize it
<Karhuton> This command "sudo recoverjpeg /dev/hda3" just prints out the help message
<Karhuton> I tried specifying several of the options, but no affect
<kai> I have kinda a ubuntu/Windows problem.... can anyone assist?
<sk8ingdom> So I just installed the latest bunch of updates, and now gnome freezes immediately after I login, any ideas?
<pixelated> dev_, ahh ok thats a different story, give me a min i know what you need i need to find exact filename
<kai> Problem is, I need to rewrite GRUB from windows (Strictly from windows, no way to boot to ubuntu, no discs, no flash drives)
<kai> Any solutions?
<mylisto> is there a video player that will playing streaming wmv's...and allow me to fast forward to a position?
<kai> mylisto: Perhaps VLC?
<mylisto> trying it
<mylisto> audio keeps cutting out
<pixelated> dev_, still around?
<aeosynth> I'm trying to slim down ubuntu, what should I uninstall/ disable?
<dev_> yes,
<l43a2> disable gnome
<l43a2> :P
<aeosynth> >_>
<pixelated> dev_, try putting it in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc  at the bottom
<dev_> ok I'll try that
<dev_> thanks pixelated, I'll let you know soon
<pixelated> dev_, ok np, even that isnt the proper way but probly should work..
<Kartagis> what if i want to update only thunderbird?
<arquebus> aeosyth- maybe xubuntu would be faster
<bikak0> hello all! hey. im writing a bash script and using rsync , is there a way to check if the rsync failed and then stop the script from continue running? ... thanks!
<screamsayonara> what does this mean: "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)...E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<arquebus> bikakO-an if statement
<hateball> screamsayonara❅ That you either have a running package manager, or that you did not run it as a superuser
<dev_> <screamsayonara> , run command with sudo
<dev_> pixelated, still no success;(
<bikak0>  R=rsync -avz /ba if $R== to what?
<arquebus> bikako- the folks at #bash could help on that
<fiber> hello... i was wondering if there was something like fma (fused multiply/add) for something like w*x+y*z... does someone know of a list of these special floating point operations?
<pixelated> dev_, but when you run it from terminal it works fine?
<simplexio> bikak0: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#ss10.4
<dev_> yes, I confirmed that.
<pixelated> dev_, may want to try asking in #xorg
<dev_> ?? not getting
<pixelated> dev_, in the channel #xorg  like this is channel #ubuntu
<matthew_> Why does my sound not always work/
<matthew_> ?
<screamsayonara> ok i have a realtek 8168 wireless card in my laptop which is not being recognised by ubuntu. i have got ndiswrapper and the windows xp driver, it says the driver is installed but the hardware is "not present"... so what do i do
<dev_> ok,
<dev_> thanks
<pixelated> dev_, np
<simplexio> dev_: chech /etc/X11/gdm/
<anthony> hello?
<pixelated> hello anthony
<anthony> im a new ubuntu user
<anthony> its very... different
<greghere> How can I start the Gnome desktop, I can boot into KDE no problem but gnome is broken.
<dev_> simplexio, there  is no gdm in /etc/X!! on my laptop
<pixelated> anthony, yes but the path is one with learning and knowledge of those differences...
<fridyrls> is there any way to edit registry information on an ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<greghere> anthony, be warned though, that Linux is great untill it breaks, then its a nightmare!!
<simplexio> dev_: i noticed that too.. no that dir in ubuntu, but look to ~/.xsession or /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<anthony> thats scary
<anthony> i wanted to play with something different from vista
<greghere> anthony, ive been trying for five days to get my Ubuntu gnome desktop working and im still trying :(
<dev_> ok
<dev_> I'll check it
<anthony> im still trying to get berly ha ha ha
<greghere> If this was windows it would have been fixed in 45 minutes!
<KR-data> does lenovo's fingerprintreaders work with ubuntu?
<simplexio> greghere: then you are doint it wrong, or you just have crappy hardware
<bikak0> hello all! i got a file named main.sh and var1.sh , in var1.sh i got vars and i want to include them in main.sh, so i can use them in this script, how do i do that? ... thanks!
<anthony> can windows programs work with ubuntu???
<indistylo> Hello Every Body... I Just Finished configuring My New Canon Pixma MP145 Printer...its All In One Printer... But i am Unable to Scan and Copy Function ..Plz Friends help me out...:)
<indistylo> Hello Every Body... I Just Finished configuring My New Canon Pixma MP145 Printer...its All In One Printer... But i am Unable to Scan and Copy Function ..Plz Friends help me out...:)
<simplexio> KR-data: yes and no, far as i know there isnt needed software to use it anything usefull
<rogan> anthony yes
<rogan> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<anthony> how?
<indistylo> PRINTER ISSUEHello Every Body... I Just Finished configuring My New Canon Pixma MP145 Printer...its All In One Printer... But i am Unable to Scan and Copy Function ..Plz Friends help me out...:)
<simplexio> bikak0: c&p VARS to main.sh, its bash scripting not C
<anthony> i have so many windows programs and they look useless to me now
<indistylo> PRINTER ISSUE!!   Hello Every Body... I Just Finished configuring My New Canon Pixma MP145 Printer...its All In One Printer... But i am Unable to Scan and Copy Function ..Plz Friends help me out...:)
<greghere> simplexio, No crappy hardware, just dont understand why such a great OS like linux cant have a simple repair or restore tool like win dows
<jussi01> !repeat | indistylo
<ubottu> indistylo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<simplexio> greghere: there isnt need for it ?
<rogan> !wine | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<indistylo> PRINTER ISSUE!!   Hello Every Body... I Just Finished configuring My New Canon Pixma MP145 Printer...its All In One Printer... But i am Unable to Scan and Copy Function ..Plz Friends help me out...:)
<KR-data> simplexio: ok, then I'll try and search then, just didn't want to use hours searching if there's no solution
<anthony> Ok thanks
<jdk1976> well, i know i must be about 2 yrs late but, I for one am tickled with desktop cube
<simplexio> greghere: if something brokes you log into console and throw few magic commands and it works again
<greghere> Oh yes there is! Unless you are a computer genius you flounder so much!
<kai> simplexio: I tried doing that :D nothing was broken until i used my own magic
<thomasite> Hello. I have a problem deleting permanently a folder that is inside the Trash Bin. Each time I hit the delete key, an error message appears saying that permission is denied. Does this mean that I have to delete the folder as a root? If so, how do I do that? Thanks a lot!
<simplexio> KR-data: well. far as i know linux lacks needed libraries to actuaally reconize fingerprints and use them something. but there is project for it
<greghere> Yes no worries, of course we all know what those "Magic commands" are!
<simplexio> thomasite: using sudo rm -rf dir is easiest option
<simplexio> greghere: yes, offcourse we do :)
<greghere> simplexio, and is so easy when you cant even get to the console!
<KR-data> simplexio: ok, then I'll have to wait, just wanted to play with my new laptop if possible :p
<thomasite> simplexio: So I just issue this command---> sudo rm -rf dir<--- and replace dir with the name of the folder?
<simplexio> greghere: after few years of using linux  you know them. its not like linux distros are easy to brake but users are idiots
<greghere> Simplexio, Thats great, some of us dont!
<simplexio> thomasite: da
<simplexio> KR-data: try google about that stuff, my data is quite old- maybe they have got something working
<greghere> Simplexio, No not idiots! just new users!
<simplexio> greghere: that's way you learn those commands, brake system and fix it
<KR-data> simplexio: ok I'll try, thanks :)
<thomasite> It's still there, simplexio.
<simplexio> greghere: yeap.. like in every system it takes a while to learn stuff
<greghere> simplexio, were you and "idiot" when you started or were you a computer genius from the start!
<thomasite> The folder has a subfolder and the subfolder has another subfolder. Do I just include the whole path or just the name of the main folder?
<greghere> simplexio, ok you are the "Man" help me fix this!
<simplexio> greghere: idiot like every other 15y back then, now i have 10y+ experience from different systems so
<Neurologic> How do you set something to run on startup? like Firestarter?
<simplexio> greghere: sure i can. if you can tell me what is the problem
<greghere> simplexio, Ok I await your knowledge and expertise!
<indistylo> PRINTER ISSUE!!   Hello Every Body... I Just Finished configuring My New Canon Pixma MP145 Printer...its All In One Printer... But i am Unable to Scan and Copy Function ..Plz Friends help me out...:)
<greghere> simplexio, Cant start gnome desktop, can boot to KDE fine.
<simplexio> greghere: and erro gnome desktop gives is ?
<greghere> simplexio, the error is a grey screen, nothing, blanc, void
<ngabriel4977_> after upgrading to 8.04 from (7.x) "lshw -C network" returns no devices.  Any ideas?
<greghere> simplexio, funny thing is that I inadvertently rolled the mouse wheel and noticed that compiz desktop rotated.
<bikak0> hello all! anyone help? how can i include a file with var using bash and use the vars in the main file? i tried source file.sh and its not seems to work ... thanks!
<simplexio> greghere: sound like it dosent even try to run gnome stuff. easiest way to try fix  it would be rm ~/-gnmome* to remove all gnome configs and reinstall or dpkg-reconfigure gnome-desktop-enviroment
<simplexio> greghere: :), sound like gnome dosent get loaded at all, maybe because compiz
<simplexio> greghere: but i would start fixin with those commands
<greghere> simplexio, ok so how do I rm~gnome etc
<jessid> hello. I have installed the Ubuntu 8.10 in a usb memory stick, but when i boot the pc, appears an error: Grub error 15  Some of you could help me, please???
<greghere> simplexio, can i do that from the KDE desktop?
<simplexio> greghere: hrmm.. from terminal :)
<greghere> simplexio, those command dont work, says no such file or directory
<simplexio> greghere: cd , then sudo rm .gnome* -rf (possibly dabgerous) sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<simplexio> greghere: what does sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop say ? or if that dosent work sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<greghere> simplexio, sudo rm .gnome* does nothing, other command does nothing
<simplexio> greghere: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome is nice page
<cyberjames> hi, what is the good alternative apps on linux for ipod touch?
<simplexio> greghere: how about dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop ?
<bdelin88> "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+theme engine is not installed"  Anyone know how to fix this?  I installed a GTK+2.0 theme for ubuntu off of gnome look and it seems to get this error on the appearance preferences quite a bit... Intrepid Ibex user
<greghere> simplexio, this one says need to get 65.5 mb of archives......
<simplexio> greghere: that sounds like you dont even have gnome stuff installed to hard drive :)
<greghere> simplex, this is very hard because the bottom of my screen is blocked off!
<bdelin88> anyone? :)
<greghere> simplexio, you are kidding Im not quite that stupid!??
<greghere> simplexio, everything worked fine untill autoupdates last Friday asked for a reboot.
<chairuou> anyone success to install Canon LBP-810 parallel port printer on Hardy ?
<simplexio> greghere: well it sounds like there isnt gnome packages installed :) well wouldnt be first time when someone misses obvius
<simplexio> greghere: thats is reason why you dont reboot. ever
<indistylo> Chairou : yes
<aaronfay> Has anyone had issues compiling programs since upgrading to ibex?  I've tried to make a few programs now, and they all fail with Error 2...
<greghere> i can boot to Gnome "Failsafe" from logon screen, also KDE, but not gnome
<chairuou> indistylo: can you give me some hints
<bdelin88> nobody knows about this gnome error?
<badfish69> any accountants or bankers in here? i'm looking for a financial calculator app
<chairuou> I follow a guide somewhere and go with LBP-1120 driver from Canon but it won't work
<simplexio> greghere: but reinstall that ubuntu-desktop (its gnome + ubuntu spec stuff) and come back
<greghere> simplexio, so you just let the updates sit there, thats great for security/bug fixes??
<ikonia> chairuou: need to find the guide
<indistylo> Chairou : Try to configure ur Printer from Terminal window after Fresh Restart
<chairuou> thanks
<arun_> can i ask a doubt
<indistylo> type lsusb
<arun_> ?
<ikonia> arun_: of course
<chairuou> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 04a9:2220 Canon, Inc. << this is what lsusb result
<arun_> my config is amd athlon 64fx processor 256mb ram
<arun_> which ubuntu version shall i use?
<ikonia> arun_: 8.04 or 8.10 your choice
<Dabbu> in mozilla firefox menu bar is not visible ...any help ?
<indistylo> Chairuou : it will then automatically ask u to configure settings. >> Select ur Printer company> after that Ur Model.. >> Hope then u r done wth ur Prob
<bdelin88> bah
<arun_> ikonia:but it says 384mb recommended ram
<rogan> Dabbu try f11 i tihnk
<chairuou> indistylo: that won't work
<ikonia> arun_: that is true
<rogan> Dabbu: one of the f keys
<ikonia> arun_: maybe xubuntu is a better choice
<arun_> ikonia:i hav only 256mb ram
<Dabbu> rogan: its there but its not visible because its white in color
<arun_> can i use ubuntu 7.10 or ubuntu 6.06..will it be better than xubuntu 8.10?
<Neurologic> Need an opinion: Thunderbird or Evolution Mail?
<ikonia> arun_: it will not be better
<Neurologic> And why?
<Defrysk> Neurologic, try them and find out
<Neurologic> Defrysk, well Evolution I've used, since it's default on gnome. But I've only used TB on Windows O_o DIdn't use it much, just used outlook
<arun_> ikonia:what should i sacrifice to switch to xubuntu from ubuntu?
<indistylo> chairuou : Follow This : http://v0xel.wordpress.com/2006/05/23/canoon-lbp-1120-on-ubuntu-510-how-to/
<arun_> any performance degradation?
<bdelin88> "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+theme engine is not installed"  Anyone know how to fix this?  I installed a GTK+2.0 theme for ubuntu off of gnome look and it seems to get this error on the appearance preferences quite a bit... Intrepid Ibex user
<ikonia> arun_: nothing
<Defrysk> Neurologic, preferences are subjective , give thunderbird a go and see which you prefer
<ardchoille> arun_: you should grab the xubuntu livecd and use it for a couple hours and see if you think it's for you
<greghere> simplexio, same as it was before, all grey, blanc, void, nothing!
<Neurologic> Defrysk, alright, I'll try it
<ikonia> Neurologic: thats a personal choice, try both and see which one you like
<arun_> i am now using breezy badger (ubuntu 5.10).what advantage will i get if i switch to latest version?
<ikonia> arun_: laters packages, updates and support
<ikonia> 65.10 is not supported
<ikonia> 5.10 is not support
<simplexio> greghere: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7835.html , try those
<arun_> i dont understand what s meant by support.from whom?
<dev_> Arun, yes, you should atleast have 6.06
<Defrysk> breezy is a stale version
<ikonia> arun_: from canonica and the community
<xat__> what's the app name of the splash screen that shows upon logging in?
<arun_> is there any problem in getting softwares?
<bazhang> arun_, no updates
<Defrysk> usplash
<greghere> simplexio, much quicker and far more productive to reformat and install windows XP, Thanks anyway.
<Defrysk> oh no
<xat__> not usplash.
<Defrysk> nope sorry
<systm> how do i get conky to not cover my icons?
<pyrotix> aah. I just had an open office writer crash and lost a document. The recovery only got the very beginning of the document although I had the document finished and open for hours. Is there any way for me to get it back?
<arun_> is wine only for games..i tried to install winamp.but it just appear and shuts down
<simplexio> greghere: sure :) well you have working kde wich beats windwos anytime
<Joe_> 8.04 seems to randomly freeze up on me... though it appears to only happen after a period (30+ minutes) of heavy upload (2-5Mbps sustained via torrents) anyone ever hear of this?  Very often the last thing in the logs is a series of errors about some redhat thing not being found
<pyrotix> arun_: no. You can look at the wine appdb to see what programs work or if there are known workarounds.
<Defrysk> xat__, gnome spash screen
<Defrysk> splash*
<simplexio> greghere: mv ~./config oldconfig and try again
<Joe_> and by freeze I mean complete hard lock, requiring hitting the power button (network connection also drops, as shown via that computer dropping off my VPN)
<chairman> hey i got my Ubuntu Ibex and GNOME desktop set up like MAC Leopard
<arun_> can you tell me how can i install a tar.gz package.i extracted it and saw only folders like bin doc include lib samples
<xat__> Defrysk: yeah. just found it
<bazhang> arun_, for breezy?
<arun_> ya
<ikonia> arun_: your not intended to install things like that
<bazhang> arun_, its eol
<xat__> reason I ask is because for some reason it isn't finishing
<ikonia> arun_: what do you want to install ?
<Joe_> arun_ a tar.gz is a zipped set of files, you don't install
<bazhang> arun_, that means we dont support it
<xat__> it just sits on my desktop, and whenever a new app is loaded it actually shows up in it
<bazhang> !eol | arun_ read this link
<ubottu> arun_ read this link: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<goat|lappy> Joe_: is this only over wireless?
<Defrysk> arun_, get ibex and read the docs and howto's
<arun_> can you tell me how can i play an mp3 file?
<Joe_> goat|lappy no, it's a wired connection
<ardchoille> !restricted | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<simplexio> greghere: and i dont see anyreason why autoupdate would broke working system mine is still working though i have booted in last 10 days,
<goat|lappy> Joe_: ok, nevermind
<kai> Can someone assist me? I need to rewrite GRUB strictly from windows, I have No discs, or flash drives, I just need simple steps to installing GRUB from windows.
<Joe_> goat|lappy the redhat error isn't always there, but out of the last 6 freezes it was present for 4 (still waiting for the forced fsck check to see if it's there this time)
<arun_> can i voice chat by something like google talk?
<ikonia> arun_: not on 5.10
<xat__> oh.
<xat__> found someone with the same bug as me. yay https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/258046
<turuburu> hi people
<Joe_> on another note, anyone see any major issues on 8.10?  I delayed upgrade to 8.04 due to reported problems with Synergy (Synergy and Hamachi are required to work for me)
<turuburu> what do u propose for vps with web server?debian etch, debian lenny or ubuntu 8.04, or 8.10? what is easiery to use for a server?ubuntu offers anything extra for a server?
<bazhang> arun_, breezy is not supported. arun_ please update to a newer version.
<Joe_> turburu I'd go with 8.04 for a server since it's a LTS
<arun_> would you mind telling me whats installation means in linux?can i run a program here by double clicking an icon?
<Joe_> turburu though in the past I've worked off debain web servers and never had any issues with them
<Defrysk> arun_, are you a bot ?
<SteveOHOHOHOH> god...my pussy is SO WET
<Joe_> arun_ yes, some you can
<turuburu> joe the matter is i already a server with debian etch. i m wondering if i need ubuntu. till now i use ubuntu at deskops only. because i dont have any experience with ubuntu server, can u tell me some advantages of having ubuntu as server instead of debian?
<kai> SteveOHOHOHOH: Please stay on topic
<turuburu> i just need justification support for my wish to move to ubuntu server
<chris__> hey all
<homecable> ubuntu server more uptodate then debain
<Joe_> turburu If you're already using debain, are familiar with it and have no issues... I say there's no real gain to switch
<homecable> no X
<homecable> etc
<mynx38> I like ubuntu server
<wos> can anyone tell me how to set up proxies for individual servers in xchat
<xat__> geez. nevermind. it seems even with having a newer gnome-session I still have the bug I linked to earlier
<turuburu> i see joe. so all the management happens like debian. there is nothing that makes it easier than debian, in server level
<turuburu> right?
<fadai> hi, whenever I watch streaming videos from the browser.. after I fullscreen the video it unmaximizes itself, can anyone tell me how this is happening?
<turuburu> homecable: yes it is more update, so that means it is not so secure as debian stable? or this argument is wrong?
<homecable> turuburu> baicly then same
<homecable> but unbuto is uptodate
<homecable> use unbuto- server
<Defrysk> turuburu, debian is as secure as ubuntu
<ardchoille> is there something I need to click to report a bug as "needs packaging"?
<turuburu> so u propose ubuntu server. 8.04 not 8.10 yet, right?
<homecable> Linux clayman.ath.cx 2.6.24-22-server #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 19:14:19 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<homecable> :P
<arun_> i tried to install java sdk from terminal.actually the download file was a .bin file.so i typed <chmod 755 j2sdk-1_4_2_18-linux-i586.bin>.
<arun_> then ./j2sdk-1_4_2_18-linux-i586.bin
<Defrysk> turuburu, 804 (LTS)
<arun_> it worked
<turuburu> defrysk: thanks for making this clear. i had idea that debian etch is rock stable and ubuntu maybe crash or being hacked. probably i had wrong idea
<arun_> but javac says command not found
<djolefol> My friend using Hardy complained that a symlink to ntfs-partition was suddenly broken after login ﻿early yesterday UTC. Trying to open the link made Nautilus freeze. Is it possibly related to some recent update or not?
<Defrysk> turuburu, if you are used to debian there is no seripus reason for having to switch
<turuburu> so the correct decision is to put 8.04 64 bit. it will be stable and updated. and i must not update to 8.10. i must only update when 9.04 is available . right?
<arun_> which is the best browser?
<Defrysk> turuburu, you dont have to switch then in another 4.5 years
<inyourgroove> firefox
<speedy> i've been using network-manager-openvpn perfectly with ubuntu 8.04, when i upgraded to 8.10 my configuration doesnt work, using password with certificates (TLS), which forces me to use user certificate and private key, and i dont need to configure that
<turuburu> defrysk i m used at ubuntu at home (desktops). at server i have debian. i m thinking if  i must switch to ubuntu, if it will be easier to administer, and updated
<fridyrls> is there an app that will let me edit the registry of winblows from ubuntu? I already have a read/write ntfs partition mounted
<arun_> do you have any second name?
<bdelin88> WHAT THE F* IS THE PROBLEM WITH GTK THEMES!
<turuburu> defrysk: i mean what is the next trustworthy server version. since you propose no 8.10, then 9.04? to prefer only LTS versions?
<bdelin88> i keep installing themes that don't install the window borders, what the hell?
<arun_> can i install chrome in ubuntu?
<fridyrls> yes and no arun_
<fridyrls> let me go find the link for the beta
<ikonia> arun_: 5.10 is not supported
<ikonia> arun_: do you understand that
<Defrysk> turuburu, I would go in serverworld ponly for lts versions
<arun_> yes
<arun_> i understood
<ikonia> arun_: so please stop asking us to support it
<arun_> ok.sorry
<Joe_> (8.04 random hard locks requiring reset button) ok, I've gone through all the logs... and I cannot find a single thing that looks out of place... are there some logs that aren't on the System Log Viewer where I might be able to find the cause for these random hard locks?
<rage> Hey there, there is a log viewing program I have a memory of in either Ubuntu or Debian that showed power consumption history. Do you guys know where/what is that?
<turuburu> defrysk what this means?
<Defrysk> lts = long term support
<turuburu> no i means what serverworld ponly
<Defrysk> !lts | turuburu
<ubottu> turuburu: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<fridyrls> arun_ http://www.codeweavers.com/services/ports/chromium/
<turuburu> i know what is lts ;)
<Defrysk> turuburu, i ments for servers its best to use lts, lts versions of ubuntu are more geared to stability
<pluma> I upgraded to 8.10 and now my fgl dual screen setup ceased working. After switching to the failsafe xconf I accidentally changed my (user) resolution and now I can't change it anymore because I get a garbled mess on the screen. How do I reset my user settings for resolution to system default?
<fridyrls> is there a registry editor for an ntfs partition on linux?
<turuburu> i see. thanks defrysk! :)
<spartanii117> fridyrls: you should be able to do that within wine
<jim_p> how do i change the icons kde apps use... under gnome?
<fridyrls> ok thanks
<pluma> So two questions really: 1) how do I reset my user resolution in GNOME and 2) how do I get my ATI card to use a dual screen set-up in 8.10 (fgl seems to have vanished)?
<bdelin88> does anyone out there use gnome-look?????????????????/
<bdelin88> or install gtk themes
<ikonia> bdelin88: yes
<pluma> bdelin88: one questionmark suffices, thank you.
<rage> Hey there, there is a log viewing program I have a memory of in either Ubuntu or Debian that showed power consumption history. Do you guys know where/what is that?
<bdelin88> ok why do i keep getting retarded messages about my gtk theme not being installed, and why are some of these themes installing without window borders?
<jim_p> bdelin88, me!!!!
<djolefol> What could be reason for a symlink to ntfs-partition to broke, although the ntfs-partition is in fstab and has worked before?
<fridyrls> spartanii117: how do you "sync" wine with a real partition?\
<bdelin88> i download the entire tar and then i drop it into "appearance" and some work, some don't
<ikonia> bdelin88: try reading those messag they are not "retarded"
<bdelin88> i am reading them
<ikonia> bdelin88: it depends how they are packaged up if they work that way or not
<fridyrls> nvm I will just use google
<bdelin88> it says i need the gtk theme and engine, and i have both
<inyourgroove> fridyrls:http://www.soft411.com/company/MiTeC/MiTeC-Windows-Registry-File-Viewer.htm
<fridyrls> thanks :)
<bdelin88> well if they don't work that way, the author should say so in their post, should they not?
<jim_p> bdelin88, sometimes you MUST have the proper theme engine to make the theme work
<Joe_> anyone know of a server that logs system status (cpu usage, network usage, temps, etc) and saves to HD regurally that I could use to see if my crashes might be related to hardware in some way (even though all hardware tests says it's all good)
<spartanii117> fridyrls: in your grouve found what you'er looking for
<bdelin88> yes i understand that and i have trolled the net trying to find out ANYTHING about that, and I can't find a damn thing, nor does the author specify the theme engine necessary
<ikonia> bdelin88: we do not make gnome-look - speak to the authors, there is sometimes are README's in the the tar files
<bdelin88> I also am pulling up themes listed under "GTK 2.x" which is what I thought was native to ubuntu
<fridyrls> thanks :). Will it let me edit the registry even though it is called windows registry file VIEWER?
<pluma> How can I change/reset my user account's settings for the screen resolution from the command line?
<bdelin88> so shouldn't that suffice as the theme engine, GTK+2.0?
<ikonia> bdelin88: as I said, it depends on how they are packaged
<jim_p> bdelin88, no. theme engines are like murrine, clearlooks, aurora etc
<inyourgroove> fridyrls: I have no idea never used it, but was recommended on forums
<bdelin88> pff
<fridyrls> alright, thanks
<jim_p> bdelin88, show me the theme to tell you the engine
<bdelin88> 1 sec
<ikonia> bdelin88: this is documented on gnome-look.org and also in the README's of the theme
<racarter> is there a package for realplayer in the repos?
<jim_p> bdelin88, and please highlight me when you refer to me. i have a mess of windows here to manage
<spartanii117> pluma: the screen resolution is a system wide variable, look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the setting
<bdelin88> i know it is just very irritating the amount of inconsistency in file packaging
<pluma> Anyone? I've wasted two hours already on this tiny issue? There's got to be a way to fix it from the commandline.
<sonoblaise> Hi!  I got a problem reading a video DVD (original) with totem and any dvd player i tried...  I even cant backup it on my computer...   Totem just load and exits without saying anything....  what can be the trouble
<bdelin88> here: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Orange+door+hinge?content=77212
<spartanii117> racarter: realplayer is not open source, and thus not in the repos
<bdelin88> sry, how do i highlight you, what is the command
<jim_p> bdelin88, wait a sec
<ikonia> bdelin88: just ssay his name
<jim_p> bdelin88, you put my name somewhere in the sentence
<frybye> racarter: mplayer does a lot of the same stuff if I rem rightly..
<bdelin88> i am new to irc, and i appreciate everyone's help and patience :)
<inyourgroove> pluma: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ardchoille> bdelin88: type the first few letters of their nick and hit the tab key
<bdelin88> jim_p: alright thanks, easy enough
<bdelin88> jimlol
<jim_p> bdelin88, btw this is a gtk theme and an EMERALD window theme. not gnomes metacity
<racarter> frybye, thanks just curious if there is a package for realplayer though
<matthew_> Why wont my sound work? Worked fine yesterday.... just upgraded to 8.10 btw...
<bdelin88> gnome is gtk based i thought?
<racarter> also, i'm using 64bit version of ubuntu.. not sure if that's a problem too
<pluma> inyourgroove: That's not the user settings, that's the system wide settings. They're fine. It only turns my screen into minced meat when I log in.
<racarter> what is the package for advanced ui features?
<tv> can anyone help me locating pixma ip 1200
<jim_p> bdelin88, yes, but you can put other window managers to work with gnome too
<tv> ppd
<tv> file
<damijit> Hello, I'm trying to boot from a USB stick I set up using the tool in 8.10, but I am getting "operating system not found". That's about all the information I have--any idea what's going on?
<frybye> racarter: cant be cos the code is proprietary - the owners dont want it that way.. etc..
<bdelin88> jim_p: GTK is the main theme though?  Shouldn't this work just fine?
<racarter> ok
<l43a2> u got ur system to boot from USB first
<ikonia> damijit: that stick is not valid, or it's not booting from it, what tool did you use
<l43a2> not hard drive
<l43a2> :P
<racarter> what's the package for advanced effects?
<spartanii117> racarter: yes, it's called realplayer; sudo apt-get install realplayer
<racarter> realplayer doesn't seem to be availale for 64bit..
<inyourgroove> pluma: try removing the settings in you home folder
<racarter> unless i am mistaken?
<bdelin88> i see know read me files here either
<jim_p> bdelin88, can i pm you to explain why?
<bdelin88> no*
<frybye> spartanii117: really? that is new too me...!
<goat|lappy> racarter: compizconfig-settings-manager
<pluma> inyourgroove: _where_ in my home folder? I don't want to delete all of .gconf and the lot.
<bdelin88> yes please do :)
<damijit> ikonia: it's the "Make USB Startup Disc" tool that comes with Ubuntu 8.10 (under System > Administration)
<racarter> thanks
<Joe_> someone have a few minutes to help me try and debug, seemingly, random hard locks in 8.04 (also was present in 7.10).  I have theories but logs do not seem to support them
<inyourgroove> pluma: i have no idea where exactly it could be, it was just a potential solution
<spartanii117> frybye: i thought as you did, but he kept insisting, so i pulled up a terminal and checked
<djolefol> Before writing a ntfs-partition to fstab, it was tried to be mounted by clicking its icon > properties > Volume > Settings, where mountpoint, filesystem and mount options were copied from above. It only resulted in breaking the manual mount and the whole access to that partition. What went wrong?
<tv> guys whats the difference between intrepid and hardy
<sonoblaise> Hi!  I got a problem reading a video DVD (original) with totem and any dvd player i tried...  I even cant backup it on my computer...   Totem just load and exits without saying anything....  what can be the trouble
<arun_> is there any way to play mp3
<frybye> spartanii117: you got medibuntu sources installed or similar?
<Joe_> arun_ play an mp3 in what?
<ardchoille> arun_: I answered you for that already
<arun_> ubuntu
<elkbuntu> tv, intrepid has newer versions of the software that ubuntu packages.
<inyourgroove> sonoblaise: you need libdvdcss
<pluma> inyourgroove: Do you see my problem? I've spent two hours trying to find the damn file and I still haven't a clue. I don't have KDE, so I can't check whether the resolution is shared (i.e. not GNOME-related), but I would guess it's more related to X than to GNOME.
<Joe_> arun_ double click on it, should open up whatever default player you have
<sonoblaise> inyourgroove:  thanks!
<matthew_> Anyone know a fix for not getting any Youtube sound? I get regular sound just fine.... But nothing off of youtube will have sound
<inyourgroove> sonoblaise: it is not in the default repo
<simplexio> djolefol: did ypu mount that ntfs partiotion using /dev/sd? or /dev/disk/by-uuid/ link. if you use /dev/sda or similiar link it can change between boots
<spartanii117> frybye: no, just ubuntu partner
<pluma> Does anyone know how I can reset my *user* settings for the resolution or screen size? Or where that config is found?
<Kartagis> I've got the errors on http://rafb.net/p/WV6Tep19.html and my question is, can I get my sound to work without rebooting?
<inyourgroove> sonoblaise: it is considered illegal in the states
<frybye> spartanii117: wow - i c - what was with the 64bit ?
<spartanii117> frybye: no
<frybye> spartanii117: that is no - with no work-around - right?
<djolefol> ﻿simplexio: by uui
<szonek> hi, anyone here using RT61 Wi-Fi card?
<inyourgroove> pluma: you should make a new user and see if it happens for it as well
 * pluma groans
<bmagoha> i tried connecting ubuntu to projector without success
<bmagoha> any assistance
<pluma> I give up. Apparently I'll have to waste the REST of this morning as well rather than find an EASY solution.
<arun_> i was a windows user.there if you need to install a software you have executable files with extension .exe.but in linux to  install various softwares there are various methods.why?
<frybye> arun_: why if flying a jet fighter different than driving a VW!?
<Dabbu> can anyone help me to setup evolution to acess my yahoo account ?
<ardchoille> Dabbu: afaik, you need to pay Yahoo for pop3 access to do that
<frybye> Dabbu: there is pleanty of help info at yahoo.com telling you the settings for a pop3 account etc...
<Dabbu> ardchoille: no other software can do that ?
<shawe> hi people
<shawe> anyone can explainme how to replace:         <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="VGN-AR41E">
<shawe> for read the model of graphic card?
<frybye> ardchoille: I have access to my yahoo.de account without paying them.. perhaps it is different with yahoo.com??
<ardchoille> frybye: Perhaps it is different, or I could be wrong. I'm just using information that I researched and found.
<simplexio> arun_: usually you try first install stuff from distro repos, after that you try to find pre packakges to your system (which are all ,deb) if those fails you go to source , compile and install it. so you have .deb packages or zip/tar/gz etc files which you use
<Dabbu>  frybye: i followed one but didnt work for me
<bmagoha> am using lenovo t61 with ubuntu 8.04 and unable to connect to a projector. any assistance?
<Sinister`> in kde 3.5 i could change the icons for .avi files by going to propertys now in 4.0 it dont let me anyone know how to ?
<Dabbu>  frybye: i followed one but didnt work for me
<simplexio> arun_: but in windows you have .exe .msi .zip/tar/...
<frybye> Dabbu: I seem to remember reading someplace that it (sometimes-) has to be paid for.. perhaps actually depends where you are...?
<Dabbu> frybye: i m in india.....so i have to pay or what
<arun_> when i try to install a .deb package from terminal it says installation successful.but how can i run the software?from where can i find the file to execute it?
<djolefol> The manual mount access to ntfs-partition was regenerated by using Nautilus as root. Trying to mount as user resulted only to some forgotten error message. After that the partition was written to fstab and automount has worked many days until yesterday. Could these be related together?
<frybye> Dabbu: not at all shure - you will have to read the local yahoo help stuff on this theme I guess...
<dekkong> damn firefox keeps freezing all the time :(
<Dabbu> frybye: ok then....i'll try now
<arun_> i have heard linux is more efficient compared to windows.why is it so?
<GibbaTheHutt> depends what at, too vague a statement
<l43a2> out of the box linux is alot more stable and secure compared to windows
<problemmaker> yes, I would like to know too
<l43a2> :)
<spartanii117> arun_: because it was built better
<l43a2> being based on unix
<l43a2> linux makes a very nice OS
<l43a2> :)
<problemmaker> l43a2, for example?
<l43a2> Windows is based on crap code half of which is from 1995
<l43a2> :|
<frybye> arun_: a wider group of people get a chance to work on and improve it...
<l43a2> ^^^
<l43a2> and yea its open source
<arun_> in the technical way is there any advantage?
<matthew_> Does anyone have any Ideas on why i am not getting sound in YouTube.. .ECT.. ????
<l43a2> Linux is multi user
<apecat> some architectural decisions in how a typical linux system is built, everything from what parts of the systems are run from the kernel and which are not make it more robust
<l43a2> windows isnt
<apecat> l43a2: windows nt is multi user
<l43a2> yea
<l43a2> all linux is mutli user :P
<apecat> and that's all the windows there is these days
<problemmaker> it seems that the most of unstable source are from hardware drivers
<frybye> l43a2: eh.. this is not really support stuff though.. for a general discussion re: linux - the offtopic # might be better...
<usamahashimi> Hi
<l43a2> :|
<usamahashimi> Can anyone tell me the name of channel where I can ask questions about hardware?
<arun_> i heard that linux doesnt get infected by viruses.Is that right?
<apecat> arun_: it gets if it's a linux virus using some exploit in linux code
<ardchoille> arun_: http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Linux/LinuxViruses
<apecat> arun_: but there are relatively few of those
<sonoblaise> ok...  I installed libdvdcss, but totem dont seem to get it... do i have to reboot??
<ubuntu_> who fund vrious in linxi
<djolefol> There is also a strange "gvfs" partition seen in gnome-system-manager. Is this information relevant? ...and what it is?
<srx2002> quick question: where can I view Hardware info/system information in intrepid?
<jschall> arun_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<frybye> srx2002: install and run package hwinfo
<ubuntu_> who fund vripus in linux
<ubuntu_> who fund vrious in linux
<randomwalker> djolefol, that's normal, it's a gnome filesystem abstraction layer thing
<sonoblaise> srx2002:  install the device manager.. go in add/remove software and look for Device Manager in system tools
<apecat> ubuntu_: please open and read the above links given to arun_
<usamahashimi> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<usamahashimi> !hardware channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pluma>  How can I change my *user level* resolution settings in GNOME via the command line? What I know: xconf is irrelevant, ~/.gnome, .gnome2 and .gconf are also irrelevant.
<esthar> Hi, I run an Ubuntu mirror at a college with only binaries, and I'd like to mirror sources now as well.
<sonoblaise> pluma : what do you want to do?
<esthar> dist=gutsy,gutsy-updates,gutsy-security,gutsy-proposed,gutsy-backports,hardy,hardy-backports,hardy-proposed,hardy-security,hardy-updates,intrepid,intrepid-proposed,intrepid-backports,intrepid-security,intrepid-updates,jaunty
<esthar> I mirror all those sections though.
<esthar> How can I tell how much data all the sources for all these sections will take BEFORE I download them?
<pluma> sonoblaise: fix my settings so I can log in
<srx2002> I cant even find add remove hardware
<djolefol> ﻿randomwalker: Could you tell are my above mentioned problems somehow be related to this .gvfs which my friend has I don't?
<arun_> when i am downloading something using firefox it shows more than 256KB/s(which is my connection's maximum)..sometimes 800KB/s.it is never like that in windows.why?
<problemmaker> pluma, no pretty sure, but 'xrandx' can do that
<usamahashimi> Is Nvidia's Ultra card is more powerful or a GTX card?
<sonoblaise> pluma: Mmm..  you can log as the root and modify your user account...
<jschall> i wonder how many of those 800 pieces of malware wikipedia claims there are for linux are just variations of the obfuscated rm -rf /
<pluma> sonoblaise: the problem is still the same: I can not log in because it puts my screen in a blender. Other users work, /etc/X11 seems irrelevant, ~/.gnome, .gnome2 and .gconf are also ignored
<pluma> or rather, irrelevant to the issue
<randomwalker> djolefol, i just wandered in here, what's the problem again?
<sonoblaise> pluma: sorry I can't help... i'm pretty new with linux and not the answer king yet ;)  I guess I was lucky with my hardware config
<pluma> sonoblaise: I know, but I don't want to delete the home folder as ultima rasa, so I have no idea where to look
<srx2002> I dont see  add remove hardware anywhere
<sonoblaise> srx2002:  in the application menu, go to add/remove software and install the Device Manager
<sonoblaise> mmaybe it can help
<apecat> srx2002: but perhaps you don't need it (the hardware manager). what do you need to do?
<arun_> actually how is this chat configured?who are those people answering?its pretty much useful.
<sonoblaise> inyourgroove: I installed the packages you told me, but totem dont seem to be able to load DVD anyway
<problemmaker> pluma, xrandr --output <identifier> --mode 1280x1024
<djolefol> ﻿randomwalker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79193/
<Kartagis> I've got the errors on http://rafb.net/p/WV6Tep19.html and my question is, can I get my sound to work without rebooting?
<pluma> problemmaker: are you sure this is how you change the USER settings?
<spartanii117> sonoblaise: he's looking online
<pluma> problemmaker: Also what would <identifier> be then?
<srx2002> apecat: I just want to view info about cpu, memory, vid card, sound, etc...
<problemmaker> pluma, ...not really get 'user' you mean
<apecat> arun_: we're just random people on irc http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<sonoblaise> spartanii117: euh..  thanks!  how do you know what he's doing btw?
<apecat> srx2002: ok, then you may want the hardware manager
<inyourgroove> sonoblaise: in terminal type "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugin*"
<arun_> what is the differencebetween linux and unix?
<jschall> why do i have to accept a license to install java from the repo? i thought java was gpled.
<spartanii117> sonoblaise: he's sitting right next to me
<sonoblaise> haha, I see!  thanks :p
<problemmaker> pluma, type xrandr --verbose. it will list the identifier# such as 0xc7
<pluma> problemmaker: the login prompt and everything is fine, it's only ONE user account which has furbled settings
<randomwalker> djolefol, not sure, did windows shut down properly?
<AND_1> semarang
<srx2002> apecat: and how do I get that
<randomwalker> if it didn't, the partition won't mount
<randomwalker> ntfs mounting is pretty flaky, unfortunately
<randomwalker> that's my experience anyway
<pluma> problemmaker: i.e. the screen resolution is too great in that user's setting and hence I can't see anything when I log in.
<djolefol> Okey, Thanks. I understand. That has to be checked.
<inyourgroove> pluma: you  might want to try and delte or rename your .Xauthority
<jschall> arun_: that's something you could easily find on wikipedia. linux is designed to be unix-like.
<sonoblaise> srx2002:  question out of the subject...  is SRX for the JBL speakers?
<pluma> inyourgroove: Where's that?
<pluma> inyourgroove: ~/.Xauthority does not exist
<inyourgroove> pluma: hm...
<PUNISHER> hi, men!
<pluma> brb
<omar> My friend has successfully installed " wicd " from a .deb, but when he clicks on it, nothing happens. Any help please?
<sonoblaise> inyourgroove:  that thing still dont work..  totem loads and exits right away..
<arun_> when i type su and give password in terminal it says authentication failed .why?
<srx2002> sonoblaise: no..sorry snowmobile
<ActionParsnip> arun_: use sudo -i instead
<spartanii117> sonoblaise: re.ove .totem
<jschall> PUNISHER: ahh the internet, where the men are men, the women are men too. the children are male FBI agents.
<ardchoille> !sudo | arun_ We use sudo
<ubottu> arun_ We use sudo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<inyourgroove> sonoblaise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Encrypted%20DVDs
<sonoblaise> srx2002:  I hope they are as good as the JBL srx ;)
<arun_> sudo is working ...but su not working
<jschall> arun_: use sudo su
<jschall> arun_: if you have to use su
<PUNISHER> jschall: Sorry, if I was wrong. I'm learning english still
<sonoblaise> inyourgroove: I tried to open totem and drag the DVD in it and now  it say that I need Nautilus desktop to open it
<ActionParsnip> arun_: you'd need sudo su, but sudo -i is advised
<srx2002> lol
<jschall> PUNISHER: oh
<jschall> PUNISHER: i was joking
<arun_> why -i?
<methods> what package do i install to get lua headers available to my build scripts?
<jschall> arun_: man sudo
<ActionParsnip> arun_: interactive, i'm just passing on what the ops tell folks
<omar> My friend has successfully installed " wicd " from a .deb, but when he clicks on it, nothing happens. Any help please?
<ActionParsnip> arun_: you should just sudo each command
<inyourgroove> sonoblaise: i have no idea what you are trying yo do....
<koshari> how come /home/user/bin/mtscript is not in the default path in 8.10?
<PUNISHER> jschall: can you explante me it ?
<jschall> arun_: -i runs a shell, it basically does the same thing su does
<benoka> hello
<benoka> can anyone answer my thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6283058
<pluma> That did nothing.
<ActionParsnip> koshari: add it, weird place to put binarys but its possible
<jschall> PUNISHER: hard to explain
<H5N1> hi
<PUNISHER> jschall: can you explain me it ?
<inyourgroove> sonoblaise: you might want to install VLC
<koshari> ActionParsnip where do you place your user scripts?
<srx2002> the synaptic manager tells me I have compiz fusion installed, however I have no idea where to access it
<z-hermes> ?
<pluma> In fact, xrandr run from the shell bitches about there being no display available, probably because it's run from tty1 rather than GNOME
<srx2002> suggestions?
<koshari> ActionParsnip oh and how do you add it?
<PUNISHER> jschall: how I must calls your?
<sonoblaise> inyourgroove: I just want to play a DVD...  I opened totem and dragged the DVD icon in it and instead of just closing (before i just right clicked the DVD and did Open with Video Player) it told me that I needed the NAUTILUS-DESKTOP thing
<pluma> So if anyone new happens to be around: How do I change a single user's resolution via the command line (as with System->Preferences->Screen Resolution)
<ActionParsnip> koshari: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114634
<ivantis> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<simplexio> benoka: intresting.. btoh eth1 and wlan0 are in same subnet but with different ipaddress
<sonoblaise> srx2002: look for Compiz Config in the add/remove software
<PUNISHER> jschall: how I should calls your?
<jschall> PUNISHER: a more correct greeting would have just been "hello," but formalities are unnecessary in this irc channel.
<arun_> what is bash?
<simplexio> benoka: annd default gw is on eth1.. drop eth1 down and add route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0
<hom____> oui é
<jschall> PUNISHER: what is your first language?
<simplexio> benoka: maybe after that it work only using wlan0
<inyourgroove> sonoblaise: what you dragged is actually a .desktop file, you can't open the dvd that way
<arun_> after a program is installed is there any way to run it from terminal from the home?
<sonoblaise> oh... damn
<PUNISHER> jschall: Russian
<simplexio> benoka: or if you want use only eth then just drop wlan0 down
<screamsayonara> im trying to move a directory but it keeps saying in the terminal "no such file or directory" but its sitting on the desktop.. when i type cd /home/username/desktop it also says no such file or directory.. why
<szonek> I have RT61 based pci wi-fi card and i get this: http://paste.debian.net/22692/ why i can't connect to my wi-fi router? key and ssid are correct, mac addr is added to my router
<srx2002> k, downloading now
<inyourgroove> sonoblaise: as far as i know libdvdcss2 should have done it
<jschall> PUNISHER: you may want to try #ubuntu-ru as well, although there won't be as many people there.
<benoka> simplexio: this is what I'm explaining in my thread, if I drop eth1, it connects but no internet
<ActionParsnip> szonek: are you using wpa?
<szonek> ActionParsnip yes
<simplexio> arun_: /path/program or ./program if program eis same dir or just program if its in path
<benoka> simplexio: my goal is tu use wlan0
<dmay> screamsayonara: try to use <tab> when print cd /home/... for autocomplete
<benoka> simplexio: as it's faster
<ActionParsnip> szonek: did you install the wpa supplicant?
<simplexio> benoka: you need to set default route
<arun_> actually i dont know where program is
<sonoblaise> spartanii117:  when you toldme to re.ove .totem, you meant??
<szonek> ActionParsnip yes but tbh i don't know how should i use it?
<simplexio> benoka: route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0 after you drop eth1
<tgj> hi
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | szonek
<ubottu> szonek: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<simplexio> benoka: currently its thro eth1
<tgj> i can't install qt3-mt-dev?
<ActionParsnip> szonek: my bet is you havent configured wpa
<benoka> simplexio: how do I do that?
<dmay> arun_: try just type name of program in terminal
<PUNISHER> jschall: I'm search a friends, but can't find thy in icq an any more AIM. But, I'm interesting the ubuntu and #ubuntu is right for me
<arun_> it shows command not found
<spartanii117> sonoblaise: remove .totem from your home directory
<tgj> has anyone installed qt3-mt-dev?
<sonoblaise> k
<benoka> simplexio: just add the IP into route of network configuration?
<dmay> arun_: which exactly program?
<omar> My friend has successfully installed " wicd " from a .deb, but when he clicks on it, nothing happens. Any help please?
<arun_> dmay:java sdk
<PUNISHER> jschall: I can get help anybody with a problems in ubuntu.
<dmay> arun_: sdk? and what exactly you want to run?
<arun_> javac
<ActionParsnip> spartanii117: i'd rename first to test, then remove after a success.
<tgj> has anyone installed qt3-mt-dev?
<ActionParsnip> spartanii117: lets you backtrack then :)
<dmay> arun_: try print ja<Tab> in treminal
<spartanii117> ActionParsnip: that works two
<ActionParsnip> spartanii117: its a better choice
<PUNISHER> omar: sat him, he must run in command line 'dpkg -i package-name.deb' - that may be helping him
<sonoblaise> spartanii117: i dont find it (dont worry I now how to show hidden files ;))
<simplexio> benoka: ? i gace you command
<arun_> it shows jar java
<simplexio> benoka: dunno about those fancy guis
<tgj> anyone?
<sajuuk> hey guys where can I find a good dual screen how to?
<hateball> !twinview | sajuuk
<ubottu> sajuuk: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<arun_> dmay:it shows jar java
<PUNISHER> jschall: I said blah? =)
<sajuuk> i have an intel card
<tgj> i need qt-mt
<simplexio> arun_: same way you do it in windows: java some.jar
<dmay> arun_: hm... try to read some FAQs about j sdk
<sonoblaise> sajuuk: you have an intel card but it can have an nVidia chipset...  is it a geforce?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | sajuuk
<ubottu> sajuuk: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<hateball> !dual-head | sajuuk
<hateball> meh
<tgj> i need qt-mt, can anybody help me?
<sajuuk> how do I check the card's make again?
<sonoblaise> tgj: search for it in synaptic
<troublemaker> I've heard that uncertified hardware drivers is the big source of system unstable for M$ Window, is that true for linux?
<jschall> i wish i lived somewhere with decent connectivity. t1 is so slow.
<tgj> thanks for your response
<arun_> i want to compile file.java.so i need javac not java.it works fine in the directory containing javac in the package
<sonoblaise> tgj: u're welcome
<j0nr> morning
<tgj> it cannot install because libcups2-dev is not going to be installed
<jschall> i have half the bandwidth of this entire damn town and it's still not as much as i'd have in a city.
<tgj> i know how to use synaptics package manager
<pluma> In case anybody wondered: To reset a user's resolution simply delete ~/.conf/monitors.xml
<j0nr> i installed proftpd, and its default behaviour is to allow me to log in via an ftp client with my user account and see the whole content of my root directory. How could I stop this and limit is to just seeing one particular directory? thanks
<tgj> thats good to know j0nr
<pluma> So long and thanks for all the fishy advice.
<ever> whats up
<tgj> it cannot install because libcups2-dev is not going to be installed
<tgj> why will libcups2-dev not install?
<tgj> what can I do?
<tgj> i need qt-mt
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: you need to configure the start directory of the particular user
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: default config is rarely desirable
<szonek> ActionParsnip you were right about wi-fi and wpa :) thanks
<szonek> it works now
<tgj> why will libcups2-dev not install? does anyone else have this problem?
<jschall> is there any way to get accelerated graphics in qemu or other virtual machine software?
<ActionParsnip> szonek: np man
<Dabbu> cdrom is not mounting ?
<benoka> simplexio: i don't believe it was so simple!!! it works!!! :D
<benoka> simplexio: thank you!
<benoka> simplexio: do you happen to know how to make sure the WEP password is not asked for at every boot?
<Dabbu> CDROM is not mounting the error is "Failed to execute child process "gnome-mount" (No such file or directory)"
<Dabbu> any help
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu: can we see your /etc/fstab file please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dabbu> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<tgj> does anyone on here know anything?
<Dabbu> #
<Dabbu> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Dabbu> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Dabbu> # /dev/sda1
<Dabbu> UUID=9e4e5f0b-704e-4549-95c5-00c6bb0777bf /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Dabbu> # /dev/sda4
<FloodBot2> Dabbu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu: thats why i gave you that link, so you wouldnt flood the place
<Dabbu> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu: thats completely unreadable, please use pastebin
<Dabbu> ok..new here
<Dabbu> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu: paste words in paste bin, hit paste. then give us the address the browser goes to
<simplexio> benoka: no idea about WEP,
<tgj> why will libcups2-dev not install?
<troublemaker> how to use http://paste.ubuntu.com/?
<ActionParsnip> tgj: what does: sudo apt-get install libcups2-dev output?
<sajuuk> so wot program do I get for dual screening?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | sajuuk
<ubottu> sajuuk: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama | sajuuk
<ubottu> sajuuk: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<benoka> simplexio: how do i set fixed IP using the same router (192.168.1.1) supposing it has no limitations?
<Dabbu> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79201/plain/ that is the link
<Dabbu> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79201/plain/ that is the link
<Dabbu> ActionParsnip: got that
<FloodBot2> Dabbu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dabbu> ?
<Dabbu> FloodBot2: ya sweetheart ,,you bot r really silly
<tgj> it says broken packages
<troublemaker> ActionParsnip, you mentioned http://paste.ubuntu.com/, what is the usage of the page?
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu: ok, what does: file /dev/scd0 say?
<turuburu> hi guys
<Dabbu>  ActionParsnip: that is perheps 4 cdrom ?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to give open office writer a thesaurus facility or was that something the developers thought was not needed?
<troublemaker> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> troublemaker: paste the text in the box, click the paste button, the address your browser goes to can then be pasted in here, its to prevent flooding
<turuburu> how i can install pico at a new ubuntu 8.10 64 install? it cannot be found in aptitude
<simplexio> benoka: /etc/networks/interfaces
<Dabbu>  ActionParsnip: i dont know
<turuburu> very strange. such a common program
<lyles> how to use  crc  to check a file
<shad0w0fsin> hey everyone, I've been using default ubuntu with gnome but I decided to try out KDE, so I installed kubuntu-desktop, my problem is with compiz: it works however compiz settings manager doesn't work (any changes I make aren't applied). Anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu: paste the command in terminal, it's one line so no need for pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu: file /dev/scd0
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu: whats it say?
<troublemaker> ActionParsnip, nice... so I can post media there?
<ActionParsnip> troublemaker: no, just large text blocks
<tgj> the buck stops at libgnutls26
<tgj> does that mean anything to you guys
<ActionParsnip> tgj: is that the output?
<troublemaker> ActionParsnip, I see, thanks :)
<shad0w0fsin> oh and also, does anyone know how to get focus follows mouse working on KDE?
<tgj> no i followed the packages and thats where it ends
<shad0w0fsin> oops sorry realised there was a kubuntu channel...
<ActionParsnip> tgj: can you install that package separately?
<tgj> no thats whay im trying
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to give open office writer a thesaurus facility or was that something the developers thought was not needed?
<tgj> it says it is already the newest version
<shyam_k> hi, apt on cd is not taking inkscape though it is installed in my laptop..
<tgj> any ideas?
<shyam_k> /var/cache/apt/archives/ dont have inkscape deb package..
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Dictionaries
<shyam_k> how can i get inkscape with all its dependencies under apt on cd so that i can smoothly install it on my other computer without net?>
<ActionParsnip> tgj: all i can think is to apt-get install what it moans of instead of apt trying to install in the normal way. no idea whats causing this. you may have to spoonfeed for a while
<ActionParsnip> tgj: or find debs of what it needs
<srx2002> I have to say..I'm liking the ubuntu...I'm glad I got rid of windows
<tgj> it looks like it is libgnutls26 that is causing the problem is there a way to reinstall it?
<troublemaker> ActionParsnip, excuse me... how long will the pasted text lasts
<ActionParsnip> shyam_k: copy the debs over from the system that is connected to the web, then sudo dpkg -i /path/to/*.deb
<ActionParsnip> troublemaker: couple days usually
<tgj> or uninstall it so that it reinstalls when i install mt-qt?
<troublemaker> ActionParsnip, thanks
<shyam_k`> sorry power problem..
<shyam_k`> did anyone answer my question?
<ActionParsnip> shyam_k: copy the debs over from the system that is connected to the web, then sudo dpkg -i /path/to/*.deb
<shyam_k`> ActionParsnip: the system with inkscape installed dont have its deb in archives!!
<ActionParsnip> shyam_k`: then use apt-get to pull it down again but not install and copy over the files
<shyam_k`> otherwise if i download inkscape.deb from the site, or debian site, i would have to go on research on its dependencies!
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: i got offline ...any help for me
<sunshine> how  can i use no-english input in ubuntu
<devin_> sup
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: u there ?
<renjith> hi is there any c libraries available for parsing resolver.conf ifle
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: what is the output of: file /dev/scd0
<Mud> morning guys
<shyam_k`> ActionParsnip: what could be the reason that there is no deb file in archives though i have a successfully working inkscape?
<PUNISHER> mud: what o'clock you have?
<ActionParsnip> shyam_k`: you ran sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> Mud: morning :)
<Mud> 10.26 AM
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: /dev/scd0: block special
<Mud> ^^
<Mud> Is it nessacery to run a firewall on ubuntu server?
<shyam_k`> ActionParsnip: may be.. thanks:)
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: ok thats cool, sudo umount -a
<Mud> I want to host a ubuntu server @ a datacenter
<ActionParsnip> Mud: 9:26am here
<PUNISHER> mud: I have 12:26 pm
<troublemaker> sunshine, more specific?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | mud
<ubottu> mud: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Mud> hmmz
<Mud> since when is that?
<Mud> I dont see it by default on 8.04 server
<ActionParsnip> Mud: since always, iptables is always there, just unconfigured it don't do much
<Mud> What is the default policy of iptables?
<Mud> just enable all traffic?
<PUNISHER> Mud: all allow
<ActionParsnip> Mud: default is pretty much allow all, you can configure it with firestarter
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip:  u there ?
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: sup
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: did sudo umount -a mount the disk?
<Mud> and firestarter works perfectly with ubuntu server?
<Mud> I dont want to use a gui ;)
<ActionParsnip> Mud: orks with any ubuntu system
<Lasse> test
<Mud> oki :)
<ActionParsnip> Mud: firestarter is a gui app to iptables
<Mud> aha
<ActionParsnip> Mud: run man iptables and you can see the commands for adding new rules
<Dabbu1>  ActionParsnip: no
<ChrisDavaz> I can't find the packages uqm-voice and uqm-music. The repositories pointed to by /usr/share/doc/uqm-content/README.Debian seem to be broken. Could anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: does it mount if you reboot?
<Mud> thanx ActionParsnip :)
<rblst> if i print a PDF file, the output is scrambled/enlarged; this only goes for PDF, the printer used to work fine, i have a 8.04 with the latest updates
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: i dont want to reboot
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: earlier there was no problem,,,but now it has stopped mounting...i m hosting a http and jsp server i can't reboot now
<Mud> I have only experience with ubuntu servers and desktops behind a firewall ;) and google didnt say much :P
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: what does: file /media/cdrom0 output?
<ActionParsnip> Mud: try www.ask.com
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: directory
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: ok well the device exists and the mountpoint exists, you have a winner
<troublemaker> hello, can anybody tell why my text typed in this room (and my name) is gray? did i miss something?
<Mud> I hate google these days btw, search engine isnt that good anymore :P
<rblst> if i print any PDF file, the output is scrambled/enlarged; this only goes for PDF; the printer used to work fine (i have an Ubuntu 8.04 with the latest updates)
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: what ?
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: try this: sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<ActionParsnip> Mud: i use multiple search engines, gets more results due to each using different search methods
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: when you mount a device (like cd roms) you mount them to a mount point (folder), if the device is visiable and the mount point exists then you should be able to mount
<Dabbu1>  ActionParsnip: thanks that worked...but why this problem occured ?
<vecam> hello, I have installed ubuntu intrepid, but I have a problem installing my wirelss card,  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01), I downloaded the driver and installed it, but after I updated the system packages, the wireless card disappeared
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: no idea, keep an eye on it
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: maybe its a one off
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: one more problem..my web cam was easily detected by cheese in 8.04 but in 8.10 it doesn't detect ?
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | Dabbu1
<ubottu> Dabbu1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: i dont use webcams. i think they are creepy
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: ok....
<troublemaker> ....creepy?
<LasseFolkersen> Hello. Can anybody help me with the following problem: I have installed Ubuntu on my ASUS L4500R laptop. I have kept my old windows XP system on another partition as well. Selection of operating system is done with the default method ("GRUB"?). When "arriving" at GRUB from a restart of either windows XP or ubuntu, I can select and start the 2.6.24-22-generic Ubuntu without problems. However,...
<LasseFolkersen> ...when starting "cold" (from a turned off computer) it hangs forever at "Starting up...". When removing splash screen and quiet options I can see that the last printout is "ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing". Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> troublemaker: yeah like 13 year old kids and old geezers peering in. thats all i think when i hear webcam. voyeur is a bit sick to me
<rblst> if i print any PDF file, the output is scrambled/enlarged; this only goes for PDF; the printer used to work fine (i have an Ubuntu 8.04 with the latest updates)
<ActionParsnip> troublemaker: mic is ok as its a cheap phonecall
<troublemaker> ActionParsnip, is that so risky
<ActionParsnip> rblst: remove the pdf printer then reinstall
<ActionParsnip> troublemaker: just makes my skin crawl
<troublemaker> ActionParsnip, .... ok :)
<rblst> ActionParsnip: i have reinstalled the printer to no avail
<lat> Calling all LAN experts. Here is a diagram of what I'm wanting to do: http://www.dayspringpublisher.com/temp/network.pdf  Can someone recommend a website or book that explains how to do this clearly and with examples?
<ActionParsnip> rblst: thats all i can suggest, maybe someone else knows
<rblst> ActionParsnip: okay, thanks
<troublemaker> hi room, it's time to back home, bye
<yaris123456789> i installed ubuntu from vista, and uninstalled it. then i install it again today.  now when i start my computer, there is boot to Windows, and two Xubuntu options....i tried both of them, and it only shows a command shell, and nothing else will load....windows still works :(
<sloopy> ActionParsnip, i dont blame you i dont care much for webcams either... i keep thinking someone is watching me... (no i am not paranoid at all ;´)
<Mud> ActionParsnip: I found this page > http://www.savvyadmin.com/ubuntus-ufw/ \o/
<ActionParsnip> lat: you'll need this on the central ubuntu box: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<Joe_> someone have a few minutes to help me try and debug, seemingly, random hard locks in 8.04 (also was present in 7.10).  I have theories but logs do not seem to support them
<ActionParsnip> lat: why not make life easier and attatch the switch to a port on the wireless router
<ActionParsnip> lat: then you dont have a complex setup at all
<Mark> Hullo. I'm about to install Ubuntu on a fresh 400Gb SATA drive. Could someone please explain what the optimal partition setup would be, particuarly with respect to where to put /, /boot, home and so on?
<ActionParsnip> Mark: depends what the system is for
<Mark> ActionParsnip : Desktop usage, and I'll probably use Gimp a fair bit so I'd like that to run as well as possible.
<vecam> hello, there was a fancy package I forgot it's name, it adds an application bar with lightening icons
<lat> ActionParsnip, ok. Is there a good web page for doing that simpler setup?
<ActionParsnip> Mark: so few apps but lots of user data sounds good to me
<shingie> I would suggest that you put /home on a different partition incase you might want to reinstall operating system in the near future
<ActionParsnip> lat: no need, just attatch a port on the switch to a lan port on the router and it will give you the ports, the routers dhcp will spread to all clients
<benoka> simplexio: what do I do with this file? /etc/networks/interfaces
<shoot^> hey guys. Having some issues with Ubuntu Server, namely system crashes. The system just halts random - sometimes after hours, sometimes after days.... never when I'm using it. /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages don't seem to have any clues - nothing unusual is logged - they just stop printing - Mark - around the time of the crash, and log the boot procedure of the reboot. It happened on Hardy, so I tried an upgrade to Ibex, but still no joy. Any troubl
<Mark> ActionParsnip : - I'm a terrible one for trying stuff out though, so it's possible I'd add various apps. I wonder if I should prepare a second instalation just to mess about in?
<ActionParsnip> lat: only mildly taxing bit is sharing the printer
<benoka> simplexio: ...to setup fixed IP
<sloopy> mark, i have a 500GB sata hd and i partitioned it 20gig / , 2gig swap, rest for /home , works well
<Mark> shingie: `That sounds like a good suggestion, I'll keep it in mind, thanks.
<yaris123456789> i installed ubuntu from vista, and uninstalled it. then i install it again today.  now when i start my computer, there is boot to Windows, and two Xubuntu options....i tried both of them, and it only shows a command shell, and nothing else will load....windows still works :(
<ActionParsnip> Mark: then give yourself slightly more space for / and less for /home (use seperate partition for /home makes backup easier)
<Syrre> hmm ... is there any "need to have" programs ? =P ... tried gDesklets, screenlets and google apps out, but now i need to get something else =P
<ActionParsnip> Syrre: tilda is good
<lat> ActionParsnip, thanks. I'll try and see what happens.
<Mark> sloopy: I see. I'm partly thinking of keeping some of the drive for NTFS storage
<loller> can somebody tell text editor supporting socket API? help
<yaris123456789> i installed ubuntu from vista, and uninstalled it. then i install it again today.  now when i start my computer, there is boot to Windows, and two Xubuntu options....i tried both of them, and it only shows a command shell, and nothing else will load....windows still works :(
<yaris123456789> i installed ubuntu from vista, and uninstalled it. then i install it again today.  now when i start my computer, there is boot to Windows, and two Xubuntu options....i tried both of them, and it only shows a command shell, and nothing else will load....windows still works :(
<yaris123456789> i installed ubuntu from vista, and uninstalled it. then i install it again today.  now when i start my computer, there is boot to Windows, and two Xubuntu options....i tried both of them, and it only shows a command shell, and nothing else will load....windows still works :(
<Syrre> thx ActionParsnip ... iĺl look into it
<FloodBot2> yaris123456789: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> yaris123456789: check your grub config
<yaris123456789> how
<ActionParsnip> yaris123456789: does startx do anything?
<sloopy> Mark, i use virtual box for windows xp, works well
<yaris123456789> no
<yaris123456789> nothing
<Mark> ActionParsnip : So when you say more or less space, what kind of figures are we talking about? 2 gigs as opposed to 50 gigs or what?
<ActionParsnip> yaris123456789: and DONT repeat youorself with large bodies of text. Its THE BEST way to get banned
<yaris123456789> it just shows Start Windows Vista, Xubuntu, Xubuntu
<Mark> sloopy : *notes* I'll have to look into that.
<yaris123456789> ActionParsnip: sry
<yaris123456789> ActionParsnip: but im kinda in a hurry
<LasseFolkersen> Hello again. Can anybody help me with the following problem: I have installed Ubuntu on my ASUS L4500R laptop. I have kept my old windows XP system on another partition as well. Selection of operating system is done with the default method ("GRUB"?). When "arriving" at GRUB from a restart of either windows XP or ubuntu, I can select and start the 2.6.24-22-generic Ubuntu without problems....
<LasseFolkersen> ...However, when starting "cold" (from a turned off computer) it hangs forever at "Starting up...". When removing splash screen and quiet options I can see that the last printout is "ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing". Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Mark: I'd say 50Gb for /, double your ram amount for /swp and the rest for home
<yaris123456789> so should i install xubuntu again ? such a pain
<Syrre> ActionParsnip: got any more nice little programs that "i" just gotta have ?
<ActionParsnip> yaris123456789: no, does startx do anything in the prompt after you log in as yourself?
<ActionParsnip> Syrre: depends what you do on your pc
<yaris123456789> that command is not available
<yaris123456789> i can't login because it never asks
<sloopy> mark, also there are fs drivers for windows to access ext2 partitions so using the /home for space in windows is a possibility
<Mark> ActionParsnip: ok, so 50Gb for/, 4Gb swp, 100 gigs for /home ... what about /boot ?
<ActionParsnip> yaris123456789: try /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ActionParsnip> Mark: boot can hangout on /
<yaris123456789> ActionParsnip: donno i think something wrong with installation
<Mark> ActionParsnip:  right you are. Ok, thanks for that! :)
<ActionParsnip> yaris123456789: well you need to try stuff first
<yaris123456789> ActionParsnip: kinda weird there is 2 bootable xubuntu menus on start
<Syrre> ActionParsnip: well ... uhm ... a little bit of this, and a little bit of that ... i cant be more precise .... hehe
<yaris123456789> ActionParsnip: also when i go into menu, all the words are jumbled up into weird symbols
<vecam> guys, what packages could be used to get a user impressed to use ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yaris123456789: then sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.list to see whats going on
<Mark> sloopy : oo, interesting.
<NewNew> how big is ubuntu straight after install from livecd?
<ActionParsnip> vecam: compiz wows the fools quite easily
<ActionParsnip> NewNew: about 2gb
<Rajit> anyone tried intrepid?
<NewNew> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sunshine> 3G
<ActionParsnip> Rajit: yeah
<shingie> I am running Intrepid
<Rajit> hows it?
<ActionParsnip> Rajit: works ok here
<Mark> ActionParsnip : 50 gigs for / sounds a bit massive to me. Surely I could get away with a lot less?
<sloopy> vecam, run it on a P3 1Ghz cpu with 512mg of ram and show how it runs about as fast as a P4 2.8Ghz with vista
<shingie> Rajit: no problems
<ActionParsnip> Rajit: but my hardware is very linux friendly :)
<ActionParsnip> Mark: then use less
<Mark> ActionParsnip: Or would it appreciate that much space for tmp stuff. Ah ok, Will do.
<ActionParsnip> Mark: mines 10Gb but i chat and browse the web
<Mark> Hokay, cheers peeps. I'll go get on with it.
<Syrre> ActionParsnip: tilda was actually pretty nice, dropdown terminals is allways "nifty" =P
<Mark> ActionParsnip: I see. Right oh.
<ActionParsnip> Mark: you'd probably get away with 30Gb without issue
<ActionParsnip> Syrre: yeah, beats having to hunt for terminal amongst your windows, the kde equiv is yakuake
<sloopy> Mark, on my machine i have both gnome and kde installed with alot of other stuff  (i use gnome, mrs uses kde) and my 20gig / is only 30% filled
<ActionParsnip> he's gone
<sloopy> ActionParsnip, oh well... the days of cheap disk are here... so it isnt a big deal
<ActionParsnip> sloopy: true
<ActionParsnip> Syrre: what do you use your system for to what must have apps you should get
<Syrre> ActionParsnip: do you happen to know if  there is any proggys similar to the desklets and screenlets ? ... been looking for ages, but i cant seem to find one that "sticks" ... or perhaps something i or anyone for that matter cant live without =P
<Syrre> lets see
<sloopy> i bought 2 500GB sata drives last spring, on still sits around waiting to be used
<sloopy> s/on still/one still/
<ActionParsnip> Syrre: you can make screenlets reappear by adding a script to run the python code for each screenlet you want
<nimbus> anyone suffering from ATI+compiz problems?
<benoka> what's the difference in interfaces setup between "address" and "network" and what is "broadcast" - windows has no such options
<sloopy> nimbus, no, sold my soul to the devil and got an nvidia card...
<nimbus> That is what I should have done.
<ActionParsnip> benoka: address is your ip address, network is the address of the network and broadcast is the broadcast address
<nimbus> But nooooo they said "ATI WORKS BETTAR WITH AMd!!!"
<nimbus> So I went along with it
<coldhak> i accidentally cat'ed one of my executables. now my terminal is screwed up. anybody know how i can fix it?
<sloopy> benoka, windows has it just hides it...
<ActionParsnip> benoka: e.g. 192.168.0.1/24 is address 192.168.0.1 network 192.168.0.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255
<sloopy> coldhak, type ´clear´ and return
<werdnum> How do I go back from proprietary nvidia drivers to the inbuilt X 'nv' drivers?
<nimbus> now I have to turn off compiz to watch a movie or play a game.
<ActionParsnip> nimbus: compiz is good at breaking stuff
<nimbus> If I don't, the movies flicker and the game crashes the interval of time the screensaver comes on.
<vecam> sloopy, nice, but usually users got impress on graphical animation and effects, I can't remember that package name to that creates a taskbar with dancy icons
<nimbus> yes I am now experiencing that!
<Syrre> ActionParsnip: mostly converting videos and/or burning some dvd:s .... running tovid GUI now since brasero don't want to "play" with me ... hmmmm ... some surfing and some games .... doing different things each day ^^ ... ah, yup the screenlets reappearing thingy, i got that one figured out, but thx anyways m8 =P
<nimbus> I am a recent Windows convert.
<ActionParsnip> Syrre: devede is pretty decent
<ActionParsnip> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.11-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1462 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<AdvoWork> whats the -? for rysnc for copying only new/different files?
<coldhak> sloopy: the prompt is messed up.
<AdvoWork> -u ?
<coldhak> that doesn't fix it.
<coldhak> when i type it's screwed up too. nothing displays properly
<sloopy> vecam, yeah i am more impressed by a result coming fast then a result with sugar on it... i left mac os because of the visual sugar (cant take it i am diabetic ;´)
<ramon> what other command i can use beside apt-get clean to free some space in the hard drive?
<Syrre> ActionParsnip: really ? ... installed it the other day, but i havnt tried it out yet
<nimbus> I figure linux is a temperamental exotic car and windows is a camry.
<schone> hi all
<sloopy> coldhak, you typed the chars ´clear´ and then hit return?
<ActionParsnip> Syrre: its what i use, otherwise i cant suggest anything...snow plugin for compiz is festive ;)
<nimbus> I expect to have more exiting computer quirks in my life from now on.
<coldhak> sloopy, i'm a linux newb, not an idiot. yes.
<schone> i have three mounted internal hard drives, i want to format them, whats the best way to do this?
<sloopy> coldhak, doesnt matter how the machine displays it
<coldhak> i typed "clear\n"
<Syrre> ActionParsnip: haha, gotta try that one, gotten bored with the "water" effect
<aftertaf> schone: depends on your linux level..... id go for gparted
<ActionParsnip> schone: mk2fs -J /dev/<partition name>
<coldhak> problem isn't fixed. i tried clearing first.
<schone> k cool after
<ActionParsnip> schone: this will destroy all data on the partition so make sure you get the right one
<sloopy> coldhak, err sorry try ´reset´
<coldhak> perfect, that did it :)
<vecam> sloopy, hehe, personally, I like xfce because of the lack of effects, but low end users do like animation, after beryl project, 70% of my users started migration to ubuntu
 * werdnum is busily removing nvidia drivers because he doesn't need the effects, but does need to be able to suspend to RAM.
<sloopy> coldhak, sry some days i still live in the days of SunOS ;´)
<benoka> ActionParsnip: sloopy: suppose I have a router of 192.168.1.1 and I want to set address to :192.168.1.2 where I know Broadcast is 192.168.1.255 and Mask 255.255.255.0 - but what is network?
<nimbus> wouldn't removing nvidia drivers make your life hard?
<nimbus> I yanked the ATi drivers for a time and I got the "green screen"
<ActionParsnip> benoka: 192.168.1.0
<ActionParsnip> benoka: you dont really have to put them in the interfaces file, the subnet mask allows the system to work it out
<vecam> hoha .. guys what is the name of this package http://www.silverwingsonline.com/ubuntu1.jpg
<werdnum> nimbus: Worked fine before them, just need them for effects.
<nimbus> really? what do you gain by removing them?
<sloopy> benoka, network is 192.168.1.0/16
<ActionParsnip> sloopy: 255.255.255.0 is a class c so its /24
<sloopy> ActionParsnip, yeah i need to pay attention, i am at work...
<nimbus> vecam, might be the cairodock
<ActionParsnip> hehe me too ;)
<nbeebo> i cant see conky when i run it with this config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79229/ does anyone know why?
<Kate_344> Hello , does it possible to extract tar file without the folders path ? (all the files will be extract to 1 folder ) i try'ed to look at the "man tar" but i cant find it
<sloopy> well my replacement is here so time to put laptop away...
<sloopy> tnite all
<vecam> nimbus, thank you .. I can't remember it's name, but the name cairodock seems strange a bit
<benoka> ActionParsnip: sloopy: thank you guys, will try this!!
<nimbus> I might be wrong.
<vecam> nimbus, is it apt-able ?
<chilli0> hello all
<chilli0> i just delted windows
<chilli0> yay
<nbeebo> how come my conkey doesnt show?
<ActionParsnip> nbeebo: do you have a ~/.conkyrc file?
<chilli0> but there is an unalcated partion
<chilli0> how do i join it to ubuntu>?
<nimbus> not sure, vecam. might have to research that.
<nbeebo> actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79229/
<vecam> nimbus, yes it is cariodock, but I'm sure there is another one or another name
<vecam> nimbus, thank you very much
<nimbus> you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> nbeebo: is that your ~/.conkyrc ?
<nbeebo> actionparsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> nbeebo: ok, what happens if you run conky from terminal?
<nbeebo> actionparsnip: ill try
<nbeebo> actionparsnip: Conky: use_spacer should have an argument of left, right, or none.  'no' seems to be some form of 'false', so defaulting to none.
<nbeebo> actionparsnip: guess ill fix it then
<ActionParsnip> nbeebo: sounds like you got a plan :)
<pluma> I installed 8.10 and now my video and audio is broken. Apparently the sound card is not recognised (standard on-board) and the graphics card could not be detected (last-gen ATI Radeon)
<nbeebo> actionparsnip, lol thanks btw
<ActionParsnip> nbeebo: running stiuff from terminal gives intelligent output. Gui hides all the good stuff
<ActionParsnip> nbeebo: its one reason i dont use gui rubbish
<pluma> It worked fine since Dapper Drake and that was what? Six generations ago?
<redshift1972> hi all got a question for you
<nbeebo> actionparsnip, yeah i know that but ive got brain damage...
<nbeebo> actionparsnip, long time lyme disease
<Kate_344> Hello , does it possible to extract tar file without the folders path ? (all the files will be extract to 1 folder ) i try'ed to look at the "man tar" but i cant find it
<Syrre> ActionParsnip: is there a way of making tilda autostart ? ... tried to add it in sessions, but it did not work =/
<ActionParsnip> Kate_344: tar zxvf <tar file>
<ActionParsnip> !autostart  | Syrre
<ubottu> Syrre: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<redshift1972> Can Vm ware install to a real device instead of virtually? so i can boot it up for real ?
<vecam> nimbus, it's emerald :)
<nimbus> okay thanks
<Tatazaki> #applet,#666-satan
<kc8pxy> is there anything special about installing ubuntu as a xen Guest?
<kc8pxy> as opposed to a regular server install
<nbeebo> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<nbeebo> damn im good
<ActionParsnip> redshift1972: no as the vmware server must boot to read the image
<ActionParsnip> redshift1972: you could dd the partitions to a removable media, then put them on real disks
<chilli0> hello all
<chilli0> how can i make my ubuntu partion bigger?
<nbeebo> u cant :(
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: you can use gparted in live cd
<nbeebo> maybe u can :)
<chilli0> ive lost my live cd
<chilli0> ...
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: backup all important data before starting, just incase
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: redownload one
<chilli0> ok
<chilli0> ive backed up
<chilli0> did that earlyer
<chilli0> so what do i download?
<chilli0> ActionParsnip were can i get the live cd from?
<SiD|67> how can i test my wlan card on a livecd?
<nbeebo> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ikonia> chilli0: ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> !getubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<chilli0> is there any oher way then getting ubuntu again?
<q-tip_> in 8.04 how can I stop the delay on typing the " key ?
<nbeebo> !puppylinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puppylinux
<chilli0> is there like a gparted live cd ?
<nbeebo> lol
<ikonia> chilli0 in what respect ?
<ikonia> chilli0: ubuntu has gparted on it
<chilli0> ikonia:  internet slow
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i think he wants something smaller
<chilli0> its at dial up
<nbeebo> chilli0 google for small live cd or something
<chilli0> yes smaller
<ikonia> you can go to a shop and buy a magazine with it on
<ikonia> not really an ubuntu issue then
<nbeebo> it is if u read what he needed help with
<ikonia> no it's not
<peter_> Tried to install server 8.10. During install no HD where found. I'm using a Promise Fasttrack S150 TX4 sata controller. I installed server 8.0.4.1 without any problem. Can anyone give me a hint on what to do?
<ActionParsnip> the OS works so ubuntu is not faulty
<ikonia> he's been told he needs to use gparted from a livecd environment, he can get the ubuntu cd or look for one that suits his needs better
<chilli0> well i want to make ubuntu bigger
<ActionParsnip> id say that was supported
<ikonia> yes I read that
<nbeebo> he asked how he could reformate ubuntu partition :S:S:S lol
<nbeebo> !rules
<ikonia> nbeebo: yes and he was told with gparted
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: dry damnsmalllinux
<nbeebo> chilli0 or puppy linux
<ikonia> we can't speak for other distros implimentation of gparted
<redshift1972> hmm interesting, well here is what i wanna do specicfically, i wanna be able to boot my thumb drive ( but its not working) and be able to install linux or windows from it to hard drive...then i have  the rest of my files on the thumb drive for after installation....i wanna be able to bring just my thumb drive to  a friends house and install what ever Operating system flavor i want just from my thumb drive..but if i cant bo
<ikonia> or partitioning tools
<nbeebo> too late
<ActionParsnip> !usb | redshift1972
<ubottu> redshift1972: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chilli0> ok
<nbeebo> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<rblst> if i print any PDF file, the output is scrambled/enlarged; this only goes for PDF; the printer used to work fine (i have an Ubuntu 8.04 with the latest updates)
<nbeebo> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nbeebo> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<ActionParsnip> good ol pdf
<peter_> Tried to install server 8.10. During install no HD where found. I'm using a Promise Fasttrack S150 TX4 sata controller. I installed server 8.04.1 without any problem. Can anyone give me a hint on what to do?
<ActionParsnip> peter_: why not install 8.04 then do an upgrade with the cd to 8.10
<ikonia> peter_ look for the support of that card in that kernel ?
<Mud> indeed
<aftertaf> peter_: yeah. Fasttrak is FakeRAID
<ikonia> peter_: look if the closed source driver (there is one) is needed for that kernel, check if it's compatible
<aftertaf> you need dmraid
<ActionParsnip> peter_: maybe you need additional modules to get the controller going in 8.10
<rblst> if i print any PDF file, the output is scrambled/enlarged; this only goes for PDF; the printer used to work fine (i have an Ubuntu 8.04 with the latest updates), does anyone happen to know how to solve this?
<aftertaf> dmraid is needed . I ahev those same cards at work and had to use fedora core to have them available at install time.
<aftertaf> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<aftertaf> see the software raid link peter_
<sajuuk> can i get the link for multiheading again?
<nbeebo> !bot
 * ActionParsnip strokes his pci-x scsi card
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nbeebo> how do i private bot?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | sajuuk
<ubottu> sajuuk: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<aftertaf> ActionParsnip: yeah, real raid is better......
<ikonia> nbeebo /msg it
<nbeebo> ok
<sajuuk> btw i think im gonna run into trouble
<ActionParsnip> aftertaf: only by a million times
<aftertaf> yeah!
<sajuuk> I dont have a Nvidia chipset on my intel graphics card... where can I see wot type of Intel VGA card it is on ubuntu?
<FebruariusX> is this the place to ask about redundanc
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> !info redundanc
<ubottu> Package redundanc does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !redundanc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redundanc
<ikonia> sajuuk you don't have an nvidia chipset on your intel card
<peter_> I have set up a raid 5 using server 8.04 and it works without any problem. And indeed I did an upgrade to 8.10 and it still works. I was only wondering why I dond't see any drive when doing a clean install using 8.10
<ActionParsnip> FebruariusX: what is it?
<j0nr> ActionParsnip: not sure what yo mean by 'start directory of the particular user'?
<sajuuk> does an intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device do multiheading?
<ikonia> sajuuk graphics cards are not cpu
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: you set the root directory of the user for ftp, so if user 'bill' logs in, his ftp start directory is /home/bill but if 'andy' logs in his start directoy is /home/andy/ftpstart
<ikonia> sajuuk: I think your trolling now with your questions, please stop
<sajuuk> im not and I dont wish to troll
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: you can choose what folder the first ls is started from, they can dig deeper but go no higher of where you specify
<sajuuk> multiheading= dual screen
<ikonia> sajuuk: so stop asking silly questions, and stop asking questions that are nothing to do with ubuntu
<norbert79> good day
<sajuuk> not mult-threading
<ikonia> sajuuk: that card will support dual heads if it has multiple output ports
<nbeebo> !report
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report
<sajuuk> ok, now I have one monitor and my laptop monitor, will that dual screen?
<ikonia> sajuuk if you have an external port it should do
<sajuuk> which it does, check :)
<norbert79> I have a simple question, maybe someone has already a solution to that: I know, that 8.10 uses a different X method, and comes with Compiz enabled. Unfortunetally compiz works still not well with Wine, so I would like to disable it, but then I lose OpenGL support. How do I enable OpenGL for X without compiz? (xorg.conf gets overwritten with every restart)
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: have you installed video drivers?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip it's an intel card
<sajuuk> for the 855? No, i assumed not to cos it works
<sajuuk> but i do have the 2nd screen hooked up
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: still needs a driver, even if its vesa, its a driver
<sajuuk> via the VGA port on the laptop
<ikonia> ActionParsnip you don't install drivers for the "intel" cards
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: well its part of a stock install, just needs configuring
<ikonia> ActionParsnip yes
<sajuuk> and i have 2 screens that are exactly the same but i want them to dual screen
<nbeebo> norbert79 try run metacity --replace maybe
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: but drivers are installed for it, which is my point
<ikonia> ActionParsnip they are already installed ?/???
<sajuuk> u guys know what I mean? cos i sometimes sound very weird when i describe my problems
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: where is he going to get drivers
<norbert79> nbeebo: Hmm, do you think that will force compiz not loading? The problem is, when I turn off the special effects,. it also removes the OpenGL support, which is pretty silly
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: repos
<ikonia> ActionParsnip where ???? they are already part of the default install
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you assume they havent been removed?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: oh come on
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: as i always say. I assume nothing
<nbeebo> !norbert79, metacity is a window manager just as compiz so it just replaces compiz with metacity.. all i know :/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sajuuk> the 855 won't come off in a hurry, its an integrated vga card on the laptop motherboard
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: is the machiens turned on, is he logged in, come on
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ive had some bad cases in here
<norbert79> nbeebo: I see. I am familiar with metacity and compiz, I just can't understand why it forces X not loading GLX parts... Well, thanks for the tip anyway
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: !termnal is pretty bad in most users eyes
<nbeebo> norbert79 np..
<sajuuk> so what do I do to dual screen the 855gm with the laptop and my old desktop monitor?
<halycon> hey everyone has anyone used Stardict before?
<scorp123> hi all
<scorp123> @Admins: I get a 503 from ubuntuforums.org .... Is the site down?
<norbert79> Scolo: It is
<norbert79> scorp123: it is
<norbert79> danmn tab :)
<nbeebo> !date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: here's some nice xorg.conf snippets you can use: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/292795/+viewstatus
<nbeebo> what day is it today in europe? sorry for offtopic ...
<sajuuk> yeah it just went down
<scorp123> norbert79:  oh dear
<Flannel> nbeebo: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<scorp123> norbert79: (I mean the site being down .... )
<norbert79> scorp123: I did it too
<sajuuk> ok Action, i will take a look through them, but I am simply a desktop user of linux, i wont know too much
<DIFH-iceroot> nbeebo: tuesday 02.12.08
<nbeebo> difh-iceroot, thanks
<error404> does ubuntu's default kernel config include PAE? is there a PAE-enabled kernel in the repos?
<scorp123> nbeebo: that's a strange question
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: i gotta check some stuff out, maybe someone can use those to help
<scorp123> error404: you have to use the "server" kernel
<error404> scorp123 thx
<scorp123> error404:  sudo apt-get install linux-server .... that will get you PAE
<scorp123> error404: but:  Also make sure you get the "-headers" dependencies ... for some odd reason they won't install automagically
<ActionParsnip> scorp123: i like "automagically"
<renjith>  is any libraray functions available to use the /etc/resolv.config file(read the contents, update the file with some new entries etc) in c/c++
<scorp123> error404: best thing is ... Open Synaptic and search for "linux-server" .... so you'd get the "linux-server-headers", "linux-server-image" and "linux-server-restricted-modules" .... If you miss any of that then e.g. some modules like "nvidia" might refuse to work.
<rookeeeeeeeee> hi
<nbeebo> hello
<scorp123> ActionParsnip: from the Linux sources .... "automagically" is mentioned several times there ... :)
<sajuuk> yep, this guy is talking about a S-Video problem but it looks remotely the same.  Would I have to change my Xorg file for the dualscreen monitor?
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: looks like it to me
<susa24> hello
<susa24> could someone please assist me or guide me in the right direction to setup bluetooth in mythbuntu?
<sajuuk> hmm and how to go about it.... very carefully I guess! :D
<gunnarahlberg> how do I convert 25 .mov files from a DV cam to a dvd?
<erno> i can't ssh to my ibex sever after a kernel update
<erno> why is this?
<ActionParsnip> gunnarahlberg: i think devede may be able to make the dvd, not sure about mov support, you could always convert it if it doesnt like it
<ActionParsnip> erno: is openssh-server installed and running?
<ndlovu> norbert79, have you tried installing compiz fusion icon? it lets you switch between compiz and metacity on the fly... but I'm still not sure whether opengl would work under metacity
<ActionParsnip> erno: is there a logical link (can you ping the server by name and ip address)
<gunnarahlberg> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I will give it another try. devede blew up (assertionerror)
<scorp123> nbeebo: why this question about the date in Europe?? You have a Swedish IP address ... aren't you supposed to know the day too? :D
<ActionParsnip> erno: is there any firewalling which may get in the way
<norbert79> ndlovu: The same does the 'appereance' menu option too, but I would like to disable it permanently...
<scorp123> gunnarahlberg: try "kino"
<norbert79> ndlovu: Good idea tough
<scorp123> gunnarahlberg: it has a convert function
<ActionParsnip> gunnarahlberg: in my experience, ive had to watch devede do its trick and not use the system
<rookeeeeeeeee> does anyone know whow to do a whois on someone on xchat?
<fiyawerx>  /whois foo
<norbert79> ndlovu: The disturbing thing is, that opengl should not be dependent on compiz
<nbeebo> scorp123: couse i dont have anything that tells day on desktop so.....
<ActionParsnip> erno: do you have the correct ip address / name/
<gunnarahlberg> ActionParsnip: this will take a while....
<rookeeeeeeeee> thats not working fiyawerx
<erbi> when using mythtv to watch tv, what hardware do i need to buy for my laptop ?
<scorp123> nbeebo: you should drink less ;-)
<fiyawerx> rookeeeeeeeee, check the server window
<gunnarahlberg> ActionParsnip: is there a CLI to devede? i did google it :)
<susa24> could someone please assist me or guide me in the right direction to setup bluetooth in mythbuntu??
<fiyawerx> rookeeeeeeeee, or just right click their name in the namelist
<susa24> or in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gunnarahlberg: not sure man
<sajuuk> Ok, opened up xorg.conf, i have an entry for monitor which is just 'configured monitor' and screen which is 'configured monitor/video device"
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: you'll need gksudo gedit to open it
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: then you need to read the link i gave you and pull bits across
<gunnarahlberg> ActionParsnip: I'm in a hurry so I'll just believe you, thanks
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: if you get stuck you can press esc at grub boot and fix xorg
<sajuuk> how do you fix xorg? with recovery?
<norbert79> sajuuk: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-config I guess
<norbert79> works for almost every package dpkg-reconfigure
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: yeah recovery for your kernel has the option
<j0nr> ActionParsnip: So do I need to add a DefaultRoot /directory_of_choice?
<j0nr> ActionParsnip: as there isn't one in as default
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: yeah, sounds about right
<krisys> can anyone tell me what will i need to install java run time? I'm looking for the exact package name so that i can apt-get..
<ActionParsnip> !java | krisys
<ubottu> krisys: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<norbert79> krisys: I think you should try to use apt-cache search sun | grep java
<ActionParsnip> norbert79: nice one
<krisys> ubottu: norbert79 : thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<norbert79> ActionParsnip: Your reply is much precise tough :)
<sajuuk> ok ActionParsnip, I can drag across the monitor but its not of that type of monitor its a different type, i suppose I change it around to suit the monitor?
<ActionParsnip> norbert79: im just lazy :D
<norbert79> KrimZon: You are welcome
<norbert79> ActionParsnip: :)
<norbert79> krisys: You are welcome... Damn tab again :)
<ndlovu> norbert79, if I switch between compiz and metacity, glxgears works fine on both. As far as I know indicates that opengl is working independent of compiz on my system (8.04)
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: the type isnt important really, its the refresh rates and resolutions you set
<sajuuk> ok
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: you can set them if you want, its purely aesthetic
<norbert79> ndlovu: Ok, disable, compiz, and restart your X...
<norbert79> ndlovu: OpenGL tends to disappear after the next 'restart'
<sajuuk> good good, 60 hz and 1024x768 monitor is what i have then
<ndlovu> norbert79, I'll try it out and get back to you...
<norbert79> ndlovu: Cheers
<erbi> when using mythtv to watch tv, what hardware do i need to buy for my laptop ?
<norbert79> erbi: I doubt you will need a recent hardware, any medicore or lower types of PC would be also enough
<ActionParsnip> erbi: one that fits its interface and one thats big enough to hold what you wanna store
<norbert79> erbi: You can watch mythtv using an older Pentium 1 with Voodoo card too... afaik
<Syrre> ActionParsnip: haha, i just figured out why i could'nt get Tilda to autostart =P .... a simple typo, had written "Tilda" instead of "tilda" =P
<sajuuk> ok Action, what are the refresh rate lines on the crt monitor?  HorizSync 28-96
<sajuuk>     VertRefresh 43-160? would it be these? how would i change it to just 60hz?
<ActionParsnip> Syrre: yep, linux is CasE SEnSiTIve
<Syrre> hehe
<Danny-aka-Recce> I have a printing issue. The printer is attached to a Windows box. I can see it when I add the printer as a network printer over samba. However when I try to USE the printer the file doesn't go anywhere. The windows box sees a new printer on my machine as if it were connected here. What do I need to change to make it realize that the printer is on the OTHER machine?
<Danny-aka-Recce> I'm using WebAdmin and can edit the samba config directly. I can also do it through GSambad.
<sajuuk> ok ActionParsnip, done the refresh rates, i think, now I gotta add the new monitor to a 'section device'
<sajuuk> ActionParsnip: But which section do I add it to?
<ActionParsnip> Danny-aka-Recce: have you added the linux printer driver to your linux system?
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: its a whole extra section, read the guide, it has 3 monitors specified
<sajuuk> i only have one monitor to add though
<ndlovu> norbert79, glxgears works under metacity even after a restart
<Danny-aka-Recce> It asks you what the printer type is when you set it up. It then finishes the config. If I just plug the printer into this machine then there are no problems at all. So I'm assuming that yes the driver is installed.
<sajuuk> and its only a VGA one
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: then add it in the same way
<norbert79> ndlovu: Weird... I have still issues under my Eee and 8.10... Somehow I lose the Gl support for the Eee after I disable compiz.
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-August/091347.html
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have a pptx file here (powerpoint 2007) that I want to convert to ppt, odp or pdf. I have OpenOffice 3.0 installed but it looks like shit. Anyway to convert it?
<ndlovu> norbert79, it might be that compiz fusion icon maintains control of the xorg.conf, and does not disable the opengl parts? I'm not too familiar with the settings though.
<norbert79> Blinkiz: Well, do some formatting first before converting it... :)
<norbert79> ndlovu: Yes, it needs more investigation ... Thanks for testing!
<Blinkiz> norbert79, I don't have powerpoint 2007, I got the file from a friend
<ndlovu> norbert79, no problem
<ActionParsnip> Blinkiz: its a propritary format so you may have iissues. i have no idea how to convert it
<Blinkiz> oki
<norbert79> Blinkiz: Well, open the file, correct the errors in the file, and convert it after you have made the corrections
<sajuuk> ActionParsnip, can I do a pastebin of my Xorg and see if i have done it right?
<benoka> hello, is it normal that my wireless connection asks for the WEP code at each startup?
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: sure
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have a parallel port drive... wanted to use it...how do i mount it in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: depends whats attatched to it
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, a hard disk
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: you sure its not a com port
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, how do i know what port it is btw
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: parallel is 36 pins
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: com port is 9 pins
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, this has 25 pins
<ActionParsnip> sorry, parallel is 25 pins
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, ya this is parallel... got 25 pins
<erbi> well, in my synaptic package manager, im trying to install banshee, and in that manager, it says the latest version is 1.2.1
<erbi> how come my synaptic package manager cannot get the correct updated version ?
<erbi> well, in my synaptic package manager, im trying to install banshee, and in that manager, it says the latest version is 1.2.1
<erbi> but on the banshee-project.org site, they released 1.4 on nov10th2008.
<Condoulo> ok, how would I configure my ATI drivers to get a refresh rate above 60Hz? I installed the proprietary drivers, yet no luck.
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: if you connect it and run sudo fdisk -l does it show up?
<sajuuk> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m409e64d6
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, nope
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: i wouldnt have the @ symbols round the second monitor section name
<sajuuk> they r for bolding
<halycon> What is the best way to get an offline version of Wikipedia for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: this may help, this mounts iomega zip drives (parallel) so should be similar for standard hdds: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IomegaZIPDrive
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, thanks...
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: and you only have one screen
<DJones> erbi: The version on the banshee-project website will have been released after ubuntu 8.10 was released, they have a policy of normally issuing only security and bug fixes until the next ubuntu release
<msandbu> hi, is there any app avalible from apt that can display web-trafic from an apache site?
<sajuuk> ActionParsnip, i need to add another screen?
<a3dfd7> forums down, I need to read a page, is there a cache?
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Will Ubuntuforums be offline for long?
<gavinlew> hi, i have a network (router,switch,4 SIP phones) and need to be able to capture all inbound / outbound udp traffic, any ideas how - i was thinking of using net:bridge ? (I have a ubuntu server built with 2x nic's)
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: well, yeah. you have your laptop screen and your external screen
<sajuuk> ok
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: the second link i gave you shows you how they are laid out
<sajuuk> can u repost that link?
<erbi> DJones: im running ubuntu 8.10 64bit, should i use 1.2.1(from my synaptic package manager or 1.4 ?
<erbi> err lemme rephrase the question...
<rapha> Will Ubuntuforums be offline for long?
<DJones> erbi: I would stick with with the version in the repo's, that way if there are any security updates you get them automatically, if you install from a non-ubuntu repo, you might find that you don't get future updates
<erbi> how do i update my repositories so that my box can display 1.4.1 instead of the older version 1.2.1 ? where do i change settings? isnt it something like NAME.list ?
<erbi> oh
<Condoulo> is there any way I can get an 85Hz refresh rate on Ubuntu 8.10 with the proprietary ATI Drivers?
<erbi> i just thought my repopositories aren't up to date.. how do i check?
<renjith_> Hi all
<renjith_> is it possible by using resolver library routines to change the DNS IP address?
<crimsaq> erbi, sources.list
<NetM> Hola
<ubuntu_user_123> hello, what's the command to delete all files in a directory?
<gavinlew> rm *
<Carpathia> ive put an unformatted sdcard into my internal reader, but ubuntu has done nothing. how can I mount it?  Ive used formatted sdcards no problem
<NetM> ubuntu_user_123 : rm -rf *
<ubuntu_user_123> without deleting directory itself
<NetM> this :)
<rapha> Hello?
<ubuntu_user_123> thanks NtM
<NetM> just go INTO folder
<NetM> :)
<NetM> and type this
<NetM> :)
<FloodBot2> NetM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crimsaq> heh
 * crimsaq slaps FloodBot1 
<crimsaq> er 2
<crimsaq> :P
 * crimsaq slaps his tab key
<Condoulo> Anybody here experienced with configuring ATI drivers? >.>
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> hi, i have just installed google earth from the medibuntu repo, it worked, but the display is blurry, my graphic cards is from intel , how do i resolve it
<rapha> Am I muted maybe?
<crimsaq> rapha, no :p
<rapha> oh ok :)
<crimsaq> ;)
<rapha> So then I'll try again - will the forums be offline for long?
 * crimsaq has no idea
<crimsaq> didnt know they were down :p
<rapha> oh, k
<susa24> hello
<rapha> Well
<rapha> Do they work for you, crimsaq?
<crimsaq> address?
<susa24> could someone please assist me or guide me in the right direction to setup bluetooth in mythbuntu??
<rapha> crimsaq: ubuntuforums.org ofc
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> hi, i have just installed google earth from the medibuntu repo, it worked, but the display is blurry, my graphic cards is from intel , how do i resolve it
<crimsaq> sec
<crimsaq> nope
<crimsaq> didnt work
<Condoulo> ok, since xorg.conf is no longer used for video and such, how would I configure my ATI to get a correct refresh rate of 85Hz. Anybody know?
<Dreamer3> is there a way to tell adduser not to prompt for name and all that crap so i can trun in non-interactively?
<rapha> crimsaq: k, so it's not just me or only germany. good to know :P
<crimsaq> yea :P
<crimsaq> <- FL, USA
<crimsaq> ;)
<FloodBot2> crimsaq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crimsaq> that bot needs to die
<vik__> vik
<gavinlew> condoulo: im using the restricted ATI drivers on ubuntu 8.10 at home , and I have the ATI control center available via Applications
<rapha> Yeah, it floods more than the ppl it warns.
<gavinlew> condoulo: which should let you control the refresh rate
<crimsaq> nvidia > ATI
<crimsaq> ;D
<Condoulo> gavinlew, yeah, that gives me the same refresh rates as the Screen Resolution Tool Ubuntu provides.
<j0nr> ok, trying vsftp now... am i right in thinking, that if it default to be able to log in and see your home directory, do i just go to the ip address of my home router?
<gavinlew> condoulo: oh , i dont know much more than that then im afraid, mainly use nvidia kit
<j0nr> eg ftp://ip.address.of.homome
<j0nr> home*
<ziroday> crimsaq: rapha: To know when the forums will be back up ask in #ubuntuforums
<Joe_> someone have a few minutes to help me try and debug, seemingly, random hard locks in 8.04 (also was present in 7.10).  I have theories but logs do not seem to support them
<crimsaq> mine hard locks about once every 50 uptime days :p
<crimsaq> I blame old hardware though
<Joe_> mine has hard locked about 8 times in the last 12 hours
<crimsaq> oh
<crimsaq> you're much worse than me :P
<Joe_> yeah
<crimsaq> I can sustain a 50 day uptime usually :P
<Joe_> my other one does just fine...
<erbi> thanks crimsaq
<Joe_> it appears to happen after a long period of sustaining 3-5Mbps up (or down)
<Joe_> but I can find nothing in the logs to confirm that
<Joe_> any ever hear of something like that?
<crimsaq> maybe your network card is on the fritz :P
<Joe_> already thought of that, bought a new gigabit card a few weeks ago
<crimsaq> ah
<Joe_> tested RAM, tested HDs
<Condoulo> gah. I'm going back to 8.04 where I actually had a usable refresh rate, and than maybe do a distro upgrade from there >.>
<Joe_> isn't a heat problem (gets a little warm, but not bad), CPU load is minimal
<GINZ2> hi
<crimsaq> pretty bizzar
<Joe_> say speaking of which... how is 8.10?
<GINZ2> Anyone here know the Gallery nightlies workings?
<ardchoille> Joe_: I have 8.10 working great here. Haven't had any major problems.
<Joe_> I haven't upgraded off 8.04 since 8.04 broke Synergy
<Joe_> you use Hamachi and/or synergy by chance?
<ardchoille> no
 * crimsaq is on Kubuntu 8.04 :p
<Condoulo> decent... except I can't get my ATI to get a proper refresh rate (I have the resolution I want, but not the refresh rate. And xorg.conf no longer has the job of doing that, so the fix isn't as simple as it used to be)
 * Mustinet tv izliycem eyq
<Joe_> that doesn't sound good... I use nvidia on this machine, but I have 4 monitors connected to it
<GINZ2> I want to install a new nightly but need to remove the earlier one first, and it will not remove it.
<Joe_> I'd kill someone if that broke
<crimsaq> nvidia rocks
<crimsaq> ati sucks :P
<Joe_> the new ATI cards are sweet
<Condoulo> >.>
<ardchoille> Joe_: I have nvidia and found the 173 driver to be incapable on my machines. I uninstalled it and installed the 93 driver and everything worked
<Joe_> and AMD claims that they are going to open up the drivers
<Rprp`> Hello, i got a problem.. for some reason i cant install 'procps', error: http://rafb.net/p/Bwluv686.html - does someone know how i can solve this? :)
<shoPanda> Joe_: You could try a liveCD of course, that way you won't have to kill anyone
<Joe_> I have to use the 169 driver due to one of my video cards
<Vinceman> hi! is mounting any different when it's rw instead of just r?
<Joe_> vinceman you mean besides not being able to write to it?
<XB23> hey guys in ubuntu how do i reload the /etc/hosts file without rebooting?
<elmakin> hola
<Condoulo> does anybody know what config file does hold refresh rate information and such now, since xorg.conf no longer does?
<Joe_> condoulo no clue... why would they take it out of xorg.conf?
<Vinceman> Joe_ hold on, I have to check something out
<Condoulo> Joe_, I dunno. >.> but they did
<Appiah> Is there anyway to change a default startpage for all my newly created users on ubuntu?
<Joe_> appiah default start page?
<ziroday> Appiah: startpage?
<Vinceman> how can you check whatever it is in your device directory?
<ziroday> Appiah: as in the login window, or the firefox home page?
<Vinceman> there're so many entries in that dir
<Joe_> vinceman clarify?
<Vinceman> well something is linked through to something else, I don't know who did it and why it is, but how can I check what it is?
<Joe_> vinceman going to need to be a little more specific than that...
<Vinceman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-12-02 12:06 cdrw1 -> scd1
<Joe_> vinceman what kind of link?
<Vinceman> it is a sn link no?
<ndlovu> XB23, dunno, but  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart might work
<Appiah> firefox home page ziroday
<Joe_> vinceman ah, the file cdrwl is a symbolic link to scdl (the real file)
<Appiah> or just firefox settings in general
<Joe_> vinceman if that's all the line says, scd1 should be in the same directory
<Rprp`> Hello, i got a problem.. for some reason i cant install 'procps', error: http://rafb.net/p/Bwluv686.html - does someone know how i can solve this? :)
<howtoo> hey... I'm in need of mono v2, currently sitting at ubuntu8.10 intrepid. The mono-2x is available in Jaunty. Is it possible to only add the mono packages from jaunty to my sources list?
<XB23> hey guys in ubuntu how do i reload the /etc/hosts file without rebooting?
<howtoo> XB23: you dont have to
<Vinceman> yes, Joe_ I think it is a clausule of some sort to prevent writing to the read write DVD station
<howtoo> XB23: just add your hosts, and it should read it
<XB23> oh right
<Joe_> vinceman where is that file located?  do pwd
<XB23> how do i read a url and display it in ssh?
<Vinceman> in dev
<Joe_> xb23 read a url?
<XB23> ah its ok curl works
<howtoo> copy, paste =)
<XB23> hmm /etc/hosts hasnt worked
<XB23> its still goin to the old dns
<Joe_> vinceman my genreal rule, things in dev and many things in /etc shouldn't be touched
<ziroday> Appiah: Edit > Preferences
<Joe_> vinceman what is the problem you're having?
<howtoo> what's you resolve order?
<XB23> i want to redirect a dns to a externel website to 127.0.0.1
<Appiah> ziroday: that wont work for new users , but thanks
<XB23> so www.google.com points to 127.0.0.1
<ziroday> Appiah: oh! you want it as default?
<Appiah> ziroday: that means if i create 100 users I have to login to  each one
<ziroday> Appiah: didn't understand that. Sorry
<XB23> i added
<XB23> 127.0.0.1 www.google.com
<XB23> to my hosts file
<Joe_> xb23 you want to use a routing table for that
<FloodBot2> XB23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XB23> and saved it
<Appiah> ziroday: ;)
<XB23> oh
<Vinceman> Joe_ well I can't use the hardware, that's all
<ardchoille> Is http://ubuntuforums.org/ down?
<ziroday> ardchoille: yes
<DJones> ardchoille: apparently yes
<ardchoille> ok
<Joe_> xb23 and for some reason the command is not cominbg to mind...
<ziroday> Appiah: this link should help you http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-459676.html ,if the forums are up :)
<Joe_> vinceman can't use it how, can't read or can't write or both?
<XB23> lol
<Appiah> ziroday: i'll check it once its up :D
<Vinceman> it is not visible in gnome I believe it is called
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me if its possible to delete the windows vista primary partition while ubuntu is still on the hard disk then reinstall windows on the same space that it was on before?
<Joe_> xb23 iptables is the command for what you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Vinceman> Joe_ is that meant for me?
<lianimator> rookeeeeeeeee: possible, but you'd have to install grub again
<Spatman_> Some one kn ow alot about LAMPWare here*?
<Joe_> vinceman nope, that's for xb23 for what he wants to do
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> hi, i have just installed google earth from the medibuntu repo, it worked, but the display is blurry, my graphic cards is from intel , how do i resolve it
<Joe_> vinceman it's a DVD drive I take it?
<ikonia> Spatman_ do you mean lamp ?
<lianimator> How do I receive mails from junkbox of hotmail using Evolution
<Vinceman> yes
<Joe_> vincemand and not listed under /media?
<rookeeeeeeeee> lianimator, and how do you reinstall grub?
<heizkostenabrech> #linux
<Vinceman> there's no entry in fstab
<Rprp`> Hello, i got a problem.. for some reason i cant install 'procps', error: http://rafb.net/p/Bwluv686.html - does someone know how i can solve this? :)
<lianimator> rookeeeeeeeee: you can google it for sure. :)
<Joe_> vinceman nothng like /media/cdrom0?
<schone0a-> hi all, is there a way to format the hard drive that the os is installed on by using the os?
<ikonia> schone0a- no
<Vinceman> it is preserved for the other
<Joe_> schone0a you could try, and probably screw it all up good... use a liveCD and you should be ok
<Joe_> vinceman you have 2 drives?
<Vinceman> a read and a readwrite
<Spatman_> some one use lamp here the php,my SQL.... program?
<schone0a-> well i m selling the hard drives
<Vinceman> how many G?
<schone0a-> so i just need to clean them dry
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ikonia> schone0a- do it from a live cd
<Vinceman> leave that to the professional schone0a
<schone0a-> ok
<Vinceman> Joe_ what's so abnormal about having two drives?
<Spatman_> some one use lamp here the php,my SQL.... program?
<schone0a-> eh?
<Joe_> vinceman nothing, just didn't realize you had two and that was the problem
<Joe_> vinceman I'm assuming the first drive works fine?
<turuburu> guysi want to setup lamp in ubuntu. is it better to use tasksel or aptitude?
<ActionParsnip> !tasksel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel
<ActionParsnip> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is important. Version 2.73ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 63 kB, installed size 884 kB
<Flannel> turuburu: tasksel is easier, but package management works just fine too
<Flannel> !lamp | turuburu
<ubottu> turuburu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> turuburu: any are good, i use apt-get
<Vinceman> yes it does Joe_
<ActionParsnip> turuburu: all pretty much the same deal
<turuburu> tasksel is easiery. so if i do tasksel i hope i will not end up with bloated installation with a lot of useless software?
<Joe_> vinceman ok, do sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> turuburu: i can imagine itd install necessary deps only
<Flannel> turuburu: No, it'll do more or less identical to what you'd do with a package manager
<Joe_> vinceman do you see both drives listed there?
<ActionParsnip> turuburu: if you prefer it, use it
<turuburu> yes i prefer it, because in aptitude i must select specific packages
<client> hai
<turuburu> thanks
<Vinceman> Joe_, what is the abbreviation sdb1 meant for anyway
<Vinceman> ?
<client> hai
<client> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<turuburu> another question: i cant find how to install pico in ubuntu server, although in ubuntu desktop was easy to install
<ActionParsnip> why do so many package managers exist when they achieve the same goal. I cant differentiate between them
<Flannel> client: Please stop
<client> ok
<ActionParsnip> turuburu: sudo apt-get install pico
<Flannel> turuburu: pico isn't Free, but nano is already installed.
<ActionParsnip> turuburu: if thats no good, try tab completing
<Joe_> vinceman actually.. I don't know, mine are all hd...
<turuburu> actionparsnip: itdid not exist
<ActionParsnip> nano is AWESOME
<Vinceman> Joe_ I see only harddisk entries
<turuburu> flannel: thanks for the tip. i did not know nano! :)
<client> joe hai
<lianimator> Does anyone know how do I receive mails from junkbox of hotmail using Evolution
<turuburu> forgetpico then
<ActionParsnip> turuburu: apt-cache search pico | less
<client> flanel
<turuburu> so i should put non-free repository
<Vinceman> is linux soft?
<turuburu> action.. it was not there because maybe of it was not free and i did not touch the repos
<Flannel> turuburu: No.  non-free doesn't exist for linux, just use nano, it's a Free version of pico
<turuburu> but flaneel thanks for nano
<WhiteBlueDragon> until when are there security updates for Ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy) ?
<Joe_> vinceman sdb is the last entry?
<Flannel> WhiteBlueDragon: 18 months, so until April of next year
<WhiteBlueDragon> Flannel: thanks a lot
<Vinceman> man fdisk doesn't look for dvd-stations
<Joe_> vinceman yes, but they go in order
<Joe_> vinceman so take the last entry, I'll assume sdb, your first dvd drive should be sdc and teh second would be sdd
<sajuuk> ActionParsnip, im going to do another pastebin with what I have compiled
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: sure
<j0nr> should just a standard install of vsftpd allow me to log in remotely? if so, is it just by entering my routers external ip address?
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: you will need to setup port forwarding to the linux box
<karotu> can anyone help with ricoh sd card reader please?
<ActionParsnip> j0nr: some routers call it virtual server
<exodus_ms> lianimator> try this--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408 there is a section on 'junk mail' in there somewhere :)
<schone0a-> hey guys is there an easy way to set all files not folders to a certain chmod
<Flannel> schone0a-: What are you trying to do?
<scientes_> why arnt there any good search tools for gui
<schone0a-> I have TV Series/Episode 1/File.avi etc. I want to set the File.avi to chmod 644
<scientes_> like search this folder for this text
<Joe_> scientes search tools for the gui?
<schone0a-> I want to set all files in sub folders
<scientes_> beagle and tracker thy to be everything to everybody
<scientes_> and they have no options for simple domains etc
<sajuuk> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m7318f069
<ActionParsnip> scientes_: whats wrond with find?
<exodus_ms> lianimator> or install the bogofilter plugin
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: can you shed any light on that xorg.conf. trying to set up laptopp with external display unit
<lianimator> exodus_ms: I have bogofilter.. but I think it's for filtering out junkmails which gets into evolution. I need to GET junkmails from my hotmail first.
<sajuuk> ActionParsnip, hows it look, I think I have done a good job, I turned off Xinerama because I dont have that installed (I think) on my hardy machine.
<Joe_> I take it from the silent viceman figured it out?
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: not too sure
<lianimator> exodus_ms: I didn't find anything about junkmail on the thread.. I guess I'll try to turn off junkmail filter in hotmail itself.
<Joe_> vinceman if you don't have it yet, a guess (based off what you've said) you just need to add this line to your fstab: /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<feroz> hello
<Joe_> now back to me...
<feroz> How do i set permissions for /dev/bus/usb using udev rules pleasE?
 * NetM is away: I'm busy
<Joe_> 8.04 (was also present in 7.10): random hard locks requiring a power reboot, seemingly random but could be related to long term high bandwidth usage
<sajuuk> ActionParsnip, just remember that hpmonitor is my external monitor for the lap top
<sajuuk> rather, monitorhp
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: i get it, im just not sure. i think you need another pair of eyes that aint mine
<feroz> Anyone can help me?
<sajuuk> hmm anyone else want to help me with my Xorg problem?
<Pirate_Hunter> it is possible to install linux on a dell xps?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: running well on mine
<Joe_> pirate_hunter should work on just about anything
<hateball> Pirate_Hunter❅ I'm typing this from a XPS M1710 atm
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: depends which model and the hardware support
<schone0a-> Pirate_Hunter: dell have specific isos
<schone0a-> punch in dell wiki linux iso into google should find something
<ikonia> schone0a- are you sure about that ?
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, Joe_, hateball: ty, ikonia well xps 420 just want to make sure
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: check the hardware you have in your model, but should be fine
<Joe_> pirate_hunter when in doubt, use a livecd
<Pirate_Hunter> schone0a-, why did dell have to be so complicated, ikonia ok will do so, Joe_, so true
<ndlovu> Joe_, could it be a power supply problem causing your system to lock? I've had very random problems related to P.S.
<hateball> Pirate_Hunter❅ I'm using the normal ubuntu install on mine, I'm sure most do
<Joe_> ndlovu thought so too, old power supply had a slight fluctuation on one of the 5v rails, within specs but barely... I replaced it a few months ago... no change
<kieko> hallo ubuntu leute
<kieko> i have a pc with two hard drives;  i installed Ubuntu on one of them and a different os on the other... but when i boot up it boots into default drive with ubuntu. can i do something about this?
<DarkKnight> hey were cn i search for different sound modules
<Joe_> there... that has to be it... system froze again
<DarkKnight> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Joe_> was fine for hours, turn on torrent (my big bandwidth user) and it freezes in 3 monites
<Administrator> Anybody can tell me how to bridge the connection in ubuntu 8.10, appreciate on helps or replies. Sry for my bad english...
<legendsohai> Anybody can tell me how to bridge the connection in ubuntu 8.10, appreciate on helps or replies. Sry for my bad english...
<ikonia> legendsohai: bridge with/for what ?
<legendsohai> for virtualbox
<ndlovu> Joe_, maybe try torrent off a livecd on the same machine and see if it still freezes?
<ikonia> !virtualbox > legendsohai
<ubottu> legendsohai, please see my private message
<ikonia> legendsohai: there is also the #vbox channel
<Vinceman> Joe, don't you forget ,exec,utf8 ?
<Vinceman> Joe_
<Vinceman> Joe_eyyy?
<Joe_> vinceman use whatever your line for cdrom0 has, just change 0 to 1 and should be good
<Joe_> ndlovu yeah, might... once the damn thing comes back up again
<fede> hello, am i in the correct room if i need help for my kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis64> fede,  here or #kubuntu
<fede> how can i change room and go to the kubuntu's one?
<Dr_Willis64> fede,  irc basics.. /join #channelname
<Dr_Willis64> fede,  or click where i said #kubuntu :) in many clients
<Vinceman> Joe_ is there nothing that indicated read write or both?
<fede> my first times, very kindly
<fede> thanks dr
<Dr_Willis64> !irc | fede
<ubottu> fede: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Vinceman> Joe_ can webcams be mounted too or are they just functional without that?
<Dr_Willis64> fede,  check out the docs for whatver irc client you use also :) is handy.
<lianimator> does anyone know why I can't start a program automatically after a certain amount of time at startup? e.g. start transmission after 10 secs. "sleep 10 && transmission" does not start transmission!
<Dr_Willis64> lianimator,  how are you trying to start them up?
<darkhamm> where i can find a review about compatibility power and quality between xine gstreamer and mplayer?
<lianimator> Dr_Willis64: I added the command to startup in sessions.
<jrib> lianimator: probably because it expects a binary, not shell code
<Spatman_> Anyone with here skilled with php
<Dr_Willis64> lianimator,  you may want to make a script that does the task and call that script from  the startup-session manager tool.
<chris_> hi everybody
<jrib> lianimator: or at least some_program, not shell code
<lianimator> jrib: I would have to write a script?
<lianimator> Dr_Willis64: jrib: thanks.
<Guest53730> Hi... I am having a problem with my Samsung R41 notebook. It appears that ever since I installed Intrepid, the fans are constantly on. Have there been ACPI changes? How could I work around this?
<Dr_Willis64> a 3 line script. :)
<Guest53730> Thanks...
<chris_> anyone having issues connecting to wep encrypted networks on Hardy?
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me the name of a half decent code editor program? I would use the text editor but it doesnt have line numbers and i have been using 'scream' but I don't like it, it randomly closes itself
<werdnum> Kingsy101: I like Kate :)
<Kingsy101> is there kind of like a standard one that the majority of people use in ubuntu?
<Guest53730> Kingsy101: I use gedit for almost everything...
<Carpathia> anyone got a sony ebook reader?  Im struggling to mount its SDCard
<Dr_Willis64> Kingsy101,  theres a dozen editors out.. vi, emacs. i perfer 'geany' :)
<sleepy_cat> hi.. i deleted some important files and now they r in the trash how to retrive them back in their original folder
<king> I am on Dell 1525. The webcam used to work in 'cheese' before I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 ie in 8.04. Now it doesn't work.
<king> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis64> Kingsy101,  geany is sort of made with 'programming' in mind.
<Dr_Willis64> Kingsy101,  i also like 'cream' and 'fte'
<Kingsy101> yea thats what I need really, cos thats what I am doing in it
<Kingsy101> hmmm ok
<meganox> Kingsy101: check out the plugins in Gedit, you can enable syntax highlighting and line numbering
<werdnum> everybody knows what webcams are for.
<sleepy_cat> Hi help me out plx
<Kingsy101> meganox - how?
<chris_> everytime I restart my net I get this in /var/log/messages ndiswrapper (add_wep_key:xxx): adding encryption key 1 failed
<chris_> any ideas ?
<chris_> anyone?
<meganox> Kingsy101: http://www.micahcarrick.com/09-29-2007/gedit-html-editor.html
<Cheery> hi, is there a way to get interactive components to desktop in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Cheery such as ?
<Dr_Willis64> sleepy_cat,   I thought you doubleclicked to open the trash and then select items/right click - undelete them some how...
<Vinceman> what is the %u-parameter meant to say?
<Cheery> ikonia: I'd want to get the workspace switcher to my desktop, instead of a toolbar
<Vinceman> I bet it is just an indication that a parameter is possible, right?
<Guest53730> Still wondering what could be done about a constantly running notebook fan on my Samsung R41 after upgrading to Intrepid... It hardly ever went on with Hardy...
<Kingsy101> meganox - cool, do I need to download that from the site or can I use a get -apt command?
<sleepy_cat> no when i right click on the item it doesnt give me undelete anyhow
<ikonia> Cheery thats a tool bar application
<Cheery> ikonia: doesn't need to be the same application
<meganox> Kingsy101: http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<Dr_Willis64> sleepy_cat,  i right click on a item in the trash and theres a 'restore' menu item
<kiosk_> cek
<Vinceman> how do you run fstab?
<odinsbane> How do I find my modem?
<meganox> Kingsy101: yes, apt-get install gedit-plugins
<Dr_Willis64> Vinceman,  you dont.. to get fstab to be 'reread' by the system use 'sudo mount -a '
<meganox> Kingsy101: and google for third party syntax highlighters for various languages
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis64 I get : mount: mount point  does not exist
<CanadianLinux> Can someone help me with being able to run 2 instances of Xchat in Ubuntu. I want to be able have them each have their own plugins and settings.
<Dr_Willis64> Vinceman,  then you either did a typo. or have an improper entry in the fstab file.
<Kingsy101> meganox - doesnt the command download that for you?
<Dr_Willis64> Vinceman,  when mounting somtning the directory you are mounting the device to MUST exist beforhand.
<Kingsy101> ok, I am downloading the plugins now, once they have downloaded can I just go into gedit and enable the ones I want?
<JC_Denton_> is there a c++ ide that has intellisense (auto complete)like functionality? Especially when working with the gtk libraries?
<Lord`Saladin> When I load up the Update Manager, it is telling me to do a partial upgrade as not all packages could be installed. Is it wise to do a partial upgrade?
 * Lord`Saladin has never had this problem before
<meganox> Kingsy101: gedit uses GtkSourceView for syntax highlighting, you just need to find/write XML files for the languages you want, details are in the first article
<Kingsy101> ok...
<Kingsy101> thanks
<meganox> Kingsy101: many languages should be built-in
<Vinceman> Joe_? you still there?
<meganox> Kingsy101: I haven't used it for that, I use vi mostly
<susscorfa> I'm wondering when tracker indexs mail does it ignore the rules about the number of KB that are to be indexed per file, since mbox files are far larger and i want them to be indexed as a whole
<DarkKnight> hey can i know why Open source and Free Software OS' are called distros while Windows OS' is are not called distros
<Dr_Willis64> DarkKnight,  because MS dosent want to use that term. :)
<peterz> also, for windows, there really isn't an alternative distribution
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Ok, I don't want to get too much in details, but lets summarize it: Linux is the kernel, all around sourrinding applications (shell, X) are bunch of programs, called together distribtution. Windows is ONE prodcut
<Dr_Willis64> 'linux ditrobution' = 'linux variant' perhaps..
<norbert79> !distribution
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<norbert79> eh, not good
<tomcheng76> Can nm 0.7 in Ubuntu 8.10 AMD64 Set DNS for DSL Connection? it already get the ISP DNS and replace my resolv.conf
<dsdeiz> anyone knows a good link that tells how to install gyache?
<JC_Denton_> !!ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vivz> can any one help me with gtk
<jrib> vivz: you need to be a little more specific
<vivz> developing applications wih gtk+ and glade
<jrib> vivz: #gtk+ on GIMPNet or on freenode then
<Dr_Willis64> thats still a big area :)
<norbert79> jesus.. I would recommend to go to a GTK developer forum or channel... Doubt this is a right place for developers
<vivz> oh ok.. i am sorry.. i am new to IRC as well as linux
<vivz> gtk+ on ALP platform
<DarkKnight> norbert79; i checked out the distrowatch and i saw that only from version 4.10 is mentioned.....is that the 1st version of ubuntu
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Yes, it ws
<norbert79> was
<norbert79> DarkKnight: the first number always refers to the year, the second to the month
<norbert79> DarkKnight: But thatsa only valiud for Ubuntu only
<vladtsepesh1984> hi guys i'm not able to install envy gui....can anyone help me???
<Maveas> Is it posible to install a mobile version of linux on a nokia N73? :S
<DarkKnight> norbert79; okk... so 4.10 means october 2004
<DarkKnight> in ubuntu
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Exactly.
<norbert79> DarkKnight: That is the date when the first Ubuntu was available
<vladtsepesh1984> some help me to install and use envy gui interface?
<susscorfa> I'm wondering when tracker indexs mail does it ignore the rules about the number of KB that are to be indexed per file, since mbox files are far larger and i want them to be indexed as a whole
<jrib> vladtsepesh1984: why aren't you using Hardware Drivers instead?
<tomcheng76> vladtsepesh1984: which graphic card a u using?
<DarkKnight> norbert79; okk i was just checking out....ubuntu's the fastest growing distro as indicated by distrowatch.....this is also evident from the ubuntuforums
<pedro> hi every1
<vladtsepesh1984> i'm using nvidia gt8500 card
<SSgtSpoon> Hey pedro
<tomcheng76> Can nm 0.7 in Ubuntu 8.10 AMD64 Set DNS for DSL Connection? it already get the ISP DNS and replace my resolv.conf
<king> How do I change the drivers that my integrated webcam uses? I need to change them to v4l2.
<snek> i've had problems with DNS in Ubuntu 8.10 as well on some machines
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Indeed, as it is based on Debian, and Debian packages are also compaitble with Ubuntu... Ubuntu alsways uses the 'unstable' part from Debian. This gives you always the latest, but not always the most stable packages.
<snek> i fixed it by removing all network managers hehehe
<tomcheng76> <vladtsepesh1984>: i am using 8600GT and everything is fined with restricted driver 177
<king> snek, with me, without manually setting the DNS in network manager browsing never worked.
<vladtsepesh1984> i know...also for me is everiting ok but i cant play mkv files...
<snek> somehow the network manager liked to overwrite my settings because it kept grabbing things from dhcp, eventhough the connection was setup manually
<snek> mkv files should play fine in VLC and Xine, no?
<snek> i used them all the time
<DarkKnight> norbert; i m actually trying to get into the deveopment side of ubuntu as part of my project......but its taking time and i even hardly know all the types of directories.....any idea how i can learn all these quickly
<snek> -d*
<jrib> mkv is a container format
<snek> yep
<tomcheng76> <vladtsepesh1984> : did you try w32codecs / w64codecs on medi ubuntu repository ?
<vladtsepesh1984> hum...no
<snek> hmm i've never seen a windows codec inside an mkv, but i guess it might be possible :S
<norbert79> DarkKnight: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<vladtsepesh1984> can you help me do that
<king> !v4l
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l
<tomcheng76> <vladtsepesh1984> :  a u using 8.10 ? x86 or AMD64 ?
<XB23> hi guys ive added this line to /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1       www.google.com
<vladtsepesh1984> 8.10
<vladtsepesh1984> x86
<XB23> but when i do dig www.google.com it stills shows the outside ip
<XB23> and not the 127.0.0.1
<joseph__> hello
<snek> echo "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<snek> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<RichiH> XB23: dig asks the nameservers
<norbert79> XB23: as DNS servers return with the address registered in the DNS servers... yet I doubt you would be able to connect to google.com using that line :)
<XB23> oh
<RichiH> XB23: it does not care about /etc/hosts
<XB23> i dont want to connect to google norbert79
<XB23> its a test im doing
<XB23> if i did curl www.google.com
<RichiH> XB23: ping google.com
<XB23> ah k
<dsdeiz> any good package to test my webcam?
<RichiH> you will see the IP it's using
<king> dsdeiz, cheese
<norbert79> XB23: It also depends on the DNS servers you are using...
<XB23> nope still using the google name
<joseph__> can someone help with the wifi driver rt2860  ? I have installed it , it works on ra0, scans correctly, but no way to use it with WPA and network-manager
<heliks> hi
<tomcheng76> snek: obviously you need  this      sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<king> joseph__, In 8.10 the Network-manager automatically handles WPA.
<newfeats> how come i can't install gnome-desktop-environment in the mini iso?  it says that keyring is missing for gnome.  but that's all that it needs.
<subdolus> Trying to get dual-head display working on ubuntu-eee. Last time I set this up i came across a weird little tool that gave me some options, on the side it had "Screen 1", "screen 2" and you can set the default screen etc.
<XB23> so how would i do it so www.google.com on my box points to 127.0.0.1
<dsdeiz> thanks
<subdolus> i cant for the life of me find that little guy again
<subdolus> ring any bells with anyone?
<jrib> XB23: you did it already
<DarkKnight> norbert; yes i have gone thru that...it says that that i need to fix bugs..etc
<king> subdolus, Maybe a gui for xrandr
<ndo> Guys, anyone any advice where to start reading about how to setup/install mysql and postgre?
<snek> tomcheng76: i somehow doubt there's a windows codec in an mkv.. i've never ever seen that, but it IS possible ;)
<joseph__> yes king  that works with ndiswrapper
<ndo> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<XB23> jrib when i do ping it shows the real ip
<XB23> and not 127.0.0.1
<king> ndo, Yes that page is pretty much it.
<tomcheng76> <vladtsepesh1984>: go here   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<joseph__> but I try to get the rt2860  working as well
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Well, you need to be a bit more specific, because I tought you are looking for some infos on how Ubuntu is being developed, and I think wiki.ubuntu.com is a great source to it
<jrib> XB23: save the file?  If you wrote it properly, it should work
<XB23> well if i go back into it it shows the saved changes
<king> !wifi > joseph__
<ubottu> joseph__, please see my private message
<jrib> XB23: pastebin your file
<joseph__> ok ubottu
<ndo> king: ty, and not ubuntu? if on something redhat side?
<DarkKnight> norbert; i have the whole idea about it.....
<rblst> if i print any PDF file, the output is scrambled/enlarged; this only goes for PDF; the printer used to work fine (i have an Ubuntu 8.04 with the latest updates), does anyone happen to know how to solve this?
<DarkKnight> norbert; and right now i just got curious abt the history of ubuntu...so i was searching out
<king> ndo, The configuration instructions would remain the same. Just get hold of the right packages.
<tomcheng76> usually mkv are mpeg4, but i think he is able to play avi file :- )
<XB23> http://pastebin.com/m77bca216
<XB23> theres the file
<norbert79> DarkKnight: You might want to check the Ubuntu magazines, http://www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<DarkKnight> norbert79; i m trying to get into the development team...so i spend lots of time in the forums and here too
<snek> vlad, what player are you using to play the MKV files?
<joseph__> thanks for the message ubuntulog
<norbert79> DarkKnight: I dount that would be that easy, and yes, you jhave to be pretty active on sending bugreports, diff files, etc etc
<jrib> XB23: ah, but is anything listening on 127.0.0.1?  I think ping will move on if what it tries in /etc/hosts doesn't work at first
<ndo> king: k
<XB23> well it dosent even try 127.0.0.1
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Spending time somewhere doesn'T make anyone a developer yet. Tough I am pretty sure that any help is warmly welcomed, yet you have to prove, that you are capable on handling problems, and solve problems
<norbert79> DarkKnight: So as first step, start hunting down bugs, sending bugreports, solutions to bugs, etc etc
<iaindb> Hi all.  I don't have Ubunto, but I have a blog entry popular with you guys :) Can someone tell me what package the binary setxkbmap is in? (or is there an Ubuntu package search website?) thx
<DarkKnight> norbert79; ya...so 1st i thought i would become more familiar with the filesystem etc.... and networking...get a sound info abt how the OS works...so i thought i might get back to the basics
<XB23> jrib
<jrib> XB23: it won't tell you it tried
<XB23> here is my ping
<XB23> http://pastebin.com/m5cf96667
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Get subscribed to the developer maillist
<DarkKnight> norbert79; okk...
<snek> iaindb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Ah, so you just have started using Linux... Well, get familiar with the basics first then...
<jrib> XB23: use 69.147.76.15 (www.yahoo.com) and see
<norbert79> DarkKnight: There are some good documentations on generic Linux guides on the net
<tomcheng76> apt-cache search setxkbmap
<tomcheng76> x11-xkb-utils - X11 XKB utilities
<tomcheng76> xfce4-xkb-plugin - xkb layout switch plugin for the Xfce4 panel
<iaindb> tomcheng76: don't have apt-cache :) but I found it thanks to the link from snek :)
<DarkKnight> norbert79; its not that i just started using linux...the fact is that i had been using since the past 6-7 months....got handy with certain commands..... and now started off with the SAG....wat do u think
<XB23> hmm so i need to setup 127.0.0.1?
<iaindb> thanks all :)
<DarkKnight> norbert79; i 1st used Debian...then got onto ubuntu.....
<XB23> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.038 ms
<erbi> if i have a tar.gz of a flashplayer, how do i install it ? thanks alot in advance.
<XB23> 127.0.0.1 is working
<DarkKnight> norbert79; and i started loving ubuntu
<hateball> erbi❅ Follow the instructions where you downloaded it from, or inside the tar
<tomcheng76> erbi"  tar xvf abc.tar.gz
<XB23> does ubuntu cache anything with /etc/hosts
<norbert79> DarkKnight: You might still consider on getting know more different linuxes. You sound to be still a beginner, I think you will need to learn a bit more... Start making your own packages, try to understand the differences between different package handlers, start looking for documentations on security, etc etc
<jrib> erbi: delete it.  Install the flashplugin-nonfree package from multiverse using your favorite package manager instead
<norbert79> DarkKnight: I am pretty sure you enjoy being part all of this, but give yourself a bit more time
<dietwater> How do you get a static mac address?  Mine changes every once in a while and i rely on a network that authenticates on mac instead of password.
<erbi> i wish to install a native 64bit adobe flash player
<reenignEesreveR> anyone uses rsync?
<norbert79> DarkKnight: and learn more... You are not ready yet, young Skywalker :)
<DarkKnight> norbert79; ohh...ya.....where do i get more info on packages
<ddgoose> reenignEesreveR, yes
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Well, that would be your first task, finding this out :)
<DarkKnight> norbert79; ya nice usage....skywalker
<reenignEesreveR> ddgoose ... do you use ti with rsync server or without server?
<hateball> erbi❅ I'm not sure (not on a 64bitmachine atm) but I think you only need to put the libflash.so in /usr/lib/
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Find out how many different package methods are used, there is .deb for example as you might know, but what are the others?
<norbert79> :)
<ddgoose> reenignEesreveR, I have a 2 stage ubuntu repo, so just the client
<dietwater> How do you get a static mac address?  Mine changes every once in a while and i rely on a network that authenticates on mac instead of password.
<FebruariusX> hello everybody i have some question about HAProxy.?
<tomcheng76> tar -xvzf flashplayer10_install_linux_*.tar.gz
<norbert79> DarkKnight: That would be a good start
<ziroday> erbi: how come you can't use the normal way of installing flash?
<DarkKnight> norbert79; the other is rpm
<erbi> no it still will run 32bit natively through 32bit libraries
<jrib> erbi: drop the .so in ~/.mozilla/plugins/ then.  Remove the flashplugin-nonfree package
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Thats also one method, yes, but there are way more
 * NetM is back (gone 01:01:12)
<DarkKnight> norbert79; u are gud at giving assignments....i m starting here....also i started a blog of my own....wish to see it....??  http://ossarchives.blogspot.com/
<jrib> !away > NetM
<ubottu> NetM, please see my private message
<ddgoose> dietwater, your mac address should not change for no reason
<erbi> my flash keeps crashing time to time
<tomcheng76> ziroday: there is problem in 64bit flash nonfree package, we have to install the beta one
<dietwater> Well I added mine to their list and it changed after a restart...
<ddgoose> dietwater, did you mean ip address?
<erbi> and since im running 64bit, i would like to run flash player through 64bit natively
<norbert79> DarkKnight: You could also try to compile your own packages, or at least your oiwn binaries... To understand the way how hard/easy on creating binaries is...
<ziroday> tomcheng76: understood, shouldn't have jumped in :)
<jrib> erbi: then do it
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Then you could create your own deb packages
<madduck> i have two ubuntu 8.10 and on one, a new icon pops up when i add a usb stick, and on the other nothing happens.
<dietwater> No, I mean mac address.  I'm not a nubcake lol.
<jrib> erbi: though the native 64bit flash is crashy for me.  On intrepid flash through nspluginwrapper has yet to crash for me
<madduck> how can i fix the latter (which was born as a 7.04 system, while the first one was born as 8.04)
<hateball> erbi❅ http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2008/11/25/64-bit-adobe-flash-ubuntu.html
<ndo> [root@localhost ~]# mysql -u root
<ndo> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<DarkKnight> norbert79; okk...so where do i get the packages that i need to compile...any idea
<ndo> any suggestions?:)
<hateball> erbi❅ make sure you remove nspluginwrapper etc as well
<king> !php > ndo
<ubottu> ndo, please see my private message
<ziroday> ndo: try do mysql -u root -p
<ddgoose> dietwater, what hardware?
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Well, this is why I have told you to make yourself familiar with packaging methods first. Then you can start building your own binaaries, like take Pidgin for example, and try to compile the source.
<king> ndo, by default, the package manager would have asked you to setup a password for mysql.
<DarkKnight> norbert79; thanx buddy....u have been a gr8 help....can we know each other
<dietwater> Whats the command to see networking drivers again?
<ndo> ziroday: -p is? :)
<dietwater> nm
<ziroday> ndo: password
<sfears> when i use the lsusb command.. how do i tell which /dev/??? the item is to mount?
<norbert79> DarkKnight: You could also take some time, and read through this: The Linux System Administrators' Guide: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/sag.pdf
<ndo> king: yes, idd, but.. sec
<snek> btw, for anyone trying to setup a LAMP with Ubuntu maybe I suggest the excellent SliceHost articles? ;) http://articles.slicehost.com/ubuntu-hardy
<hateball> sfears❅ you can just type: mount
<norbert79> DarkKnight: You are warmly welcome. Certainly
<ziroday> ndo: you should have a passoword as default therefore you do mysql -u root -p and then a password prompt will appear
<erbi> thanks alot jrib
<TuxSympathiser> I am getting reandom kernel panics and I believe they are due to a problem with the ethernet drivers!
<DarkKnight> norbert79; I am Roshan from India....
<TuxSympathiser> now all I need to do is prove this and/or find a fix
<ziroday> ndo: without -p mysql thinks you want to login with no password and give you access denied errors
<DarkKnight> norbert79; u??
<tomcheng76> TuxSympathiser: what network adaptor a u using
<Cacheaway> Is there a way to determine which package a specific file came from?
<ndo> ziroday: k ty
<MAXIMOO7> Hey all together, i am a LInux/Ubuntu Newb and need really Help to configure the ATI Drivers. Does someone off you have 5 min please?
<dietwater> So how I get my wifi driver?
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Check your private messages
<dietwater> I know mine starts with an M XD.
<sfears> can you be more specific hateball?
<IndyGunFreak> dietwater: do you k now what device you have?
<erbi> jrib: so you prefer the flashplugin-nonfree through nspluginwrapper over the native 64bit flash ?
<hateball> sfears❅ To see what mounts you currently have, just type: mount
<hateball> sfears❅ It doesnt get more specific
<jrib> erbi: yes
<erbi> jrib: also, when you say crashy, what do you mean?
<TuxSympathiser> tomcheng76, I think it is an intel ethernet adapter
<hateball> erbi❅ I run 64bit, and imo it's better
<dietwater> It's a marvell.  I remembered.
<erbi> how often
<tomcheng76> MAXIMOO7: i cant help you. I know i need Ubuntu, so i choose nvidia :-)
<jrib> erbi: it crashes my browser
<ndo> ok im in with "mysql -u root -p"
<TuxSympathiser> tomcheng76, not too sure about the model number though
<erbi> ah
<IndyGunFreak> dietwater: is this an internal wireless device?
<tomcheng76> TuxSympathiser: what is the output of lspci
<dietwater> Should be an internal wifi modem.
<jrib> erbi: when I view certain flash sites (it was some google video iirc).  You can give it a try though and see if it works for yo
<dietwater> I had a problem with it back in 8.04.
<hateball> erbi, jrib: I havent had one crash since switching to native 64bit instead of nsplugin... but I guess ymmw :)
<XB23> ah ha solved it jrib
<XB23> nnswitch.conf
<IndyGunFreak> dietwater: open a terminal and type "lspci" hit enter, and see if it lists the wireless device in the list that comes up
<XB23> hosts: dns files
<XB23> swaped it to files dns
<erbi> so, could you tell me how to have the same flash setup as you? installing flashplugin-nonfree through synaptic package manager, then what?
<XB23> and it works
<jrib> XB23: strange, that's not default
<snek> MAXIMOO7: the Restricted Drivers helper should be able to install the ATI drivers for you, if you have a radeon based card
<XB23> not sure
<XB23> works now though
<ndlovu> sfears, you need to type 'mount' from a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<dietwater> Sorry, it's an atheros.
<IndyGunFreak> dietwater: there's a lot of atheros devices, what exactly does it say
<dietwater> Atheros ar928x pci-express
<jrib> erbi: that's it
<alex_21> I wan't to make my gdm login look like the Mac. Can anyone walk me through it?
<jrib> !themes | alex_21
<ubottu> alex_21: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TuxSympathiser> tomcheng76, Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<tomcheng76> administrator: are you really admin? i want to revoke this irc nikename, i forgot the password :O)
<sfears> how do i figure out what /dev/sda my usb is attached to?
<jrib> tomcheng76: #freenode
<ziroday> alex_21: well have you found a GDM theme you want to use?
<erbi> i dont have to do anything with the nspluginwrapper ?
<sfears> how do i figure out what /dev/sda my usb device* is attached to?
<jrib> erbi: no, synaptic does that for you
<maek0> alex_21, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Apple+Mac+OSX+Session+Login?content=68346
<ziroday> sfears: you can do sudo fdisk -l and looking for the matching size
<dietwater> Anyone? =)
<dietwater> alex_21: gnome-look.org
<IndyGunFreak> dietwater: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894177
<alex_21> Woops, I forgot. I am blind, so I need two things. I need a gdm theme that looks like the username - password login vs the icon login, and a cli way for installing the theme
<erbi> i got another question, do you run a 64bit browser or 32bit ?
<dietwater> My card works.  The problem is my mac address changed, and I'm worried it will again.  Is this just a weird problem?
<snek> your mac adress changed? hmmm
<tomcheng76> TuxSympathiser: i think the problem came from e1000 module
<dietwater> I added mine to the school's list, and then it changed the next day and I'm like wut?
<dietwater> That made perfect sense =)
<TuxSympathiser> tomcheng76, so it is possible that is causing the kernel panics, I started to notice it shortly after updating last week
<ddgoose> dietwater, probably has something to do with udev and forcedeth, take a loot at dmesg and see if it is giving an error and generating a random MAC
<alex_21> Anyone?
<TuxSympathiser> tomcheng76, the driver being used is e1000e
<dietwater> This was a while ago, thanks for that command, I'll try once I re-change it =)
<ddgoose> dietwater, will show up in logs like -> 0000:00:0a.0: Invalid Mac address detected: 1d:9b:2a:38:1b:00
<snek> i like doing a:  sudo less /var/log/dmesg
<snek> makes it a bit easier to scroll through :)
<erbi> in default, after installing ubuntu 8.10 x86_64, when you run mozilla firefox, its running the 64bit browser correct?
<dietwater> I got a "unknown MAC"
<alex_21> I can't use a theme manager, but since front ends only make a gui on a cli, what is the cli?
<Joe_> ha, after a year of suffering with these freezes I found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/147464
<jrib> erbi: yes
<tomcheng76> TuxSympathiser: did u suspend/resume your laptop ?
<Joe_> apparently the moral of the story is... if you're generous with your fiber connection and leave torrents up forever with no connection or upload limit.. Ubuntu will freeze
<PeskyJ> !xml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml
<dietwater> [2.559635] r8169 0000:0a:00.0:  unknown MAC (27a00000)
<PeskyJ> what's widely regarded as the best xml editor?
<dietwater> vim =)
<sfears> how do i figure out what /dev/??? my usb device is attached to?
<DjViper> PeskyJ: careful now :P
<snek> sfears: sudo fdisk -l
<dietwater> sda1 or sdb1
<alex_21> I use VI/VIM, but that is probably because that is what I'm stuck with without any alternative
<snek> then just match the size
<PeskyJ> DjViper: hum.. holy wars?
<DjViper> PeskyJ: something like that yes heh
<alex_21> But Vim is really powerful
<PeskyJ> DjViper: any relatively objective views appreciated
<dietwater> IndyGunFreak: Still here?
<sfears> how do i figure out for suredietwater?
<sfears> how do i figure out for sure dietwater?
<dietwater> you don't need to.
<dietwater> just mount it
<badfish69> is there a hypercam alternative for ubuntu?
<sfears> what if i have multiple devices?
<sfears> an SD card for instance
<snek> they all have the same size?
<snek> you could do an fdisk -l with it disconnected, then do the same with it connected and find which one gets added :P
<sfears> i don't see the usb devices using the fdisk command
<SiD|67> Cu
<sfears> what if i have multiple devices dietwater?
<core5> poeloe
<dietwater> sda/b/c/d
<dietwater> then a 1
<core5> surabaya
<dietwater> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<dietwater> mkdir if /mnt/sda1 doesnt exist
<TuxSympathiser> tomcheng, suspend and hibernate are disabled due to the known issues with them!
<dietwater> and once you found the one you need, unmount all and give a descriptive name
<snek> hehehe
<TuxSympathiser> tomcheng76, I deactivated suspend
<sfears> alright dietwater
<yanhui> 大家好
<yanhui> 有中国用户吗
<icewolfca> sha bi!
<icewolfca> yanhui:  ben si li
<dietwater> hit me back if you have any problems, this was being a bitch for me =)
<DjViper> yanhui: Chinese?
<yanhui> 是的
<icewolfca> ya its chinese
<Myrtti> !cn | yanhui
<ubottu> yanhui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Mal3ko> guys why ubuntu takes all my memory when i launch a program?
<icewolfca> why not just CN :). TW and HK are part of China :)
<yanhui> 谢谢
<Myrtti> !english | yanhui
<ubottu> yanhui: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Mal3ko> !chinlist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinlist
<alex_21> Anyone?
<Myrtti> icewolfca: LoCo chapters
<norbert79> alex_21: Anyone what? :)
<tomcheng76> I am HK :-)
<alex_21> Anyone?
<Mal3ko> norbert79: why ubuntu takes all my memory when i launch a program?
<icewolfca> Myrtti: pardon?
<Myrtti> !cli | alex_21
<alex_21> Anyone?
<ubottu> alex_21: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Myrtti> icewolfca: Hong Kong and Taiwan have their own loco chapters.
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<tomcheng76> Mal3ko: what problem u launched?
<norbert79> Mal3ko: Good question, depends the ammount of RAM in your PC, the application you start...
<Myrtti> icewolfca: -hk and -tw are for those
<snek> Mal3ko: post the output from: free -m
<icewolfca> Myrtti: is it because HK for example uses traditional chinese?
<Myrtti> icewolfca: I wouldn't know
<alex_21> I can't use a front end theme manager, but I want to make my gdm login look like a Mac username - password style login. Can anyone walk me through set up via the command lne interface? I am blind, so help doing this visual stuff is appreciated greatly
<piasdom> how do i remount usb in hardy without restarting ubuntu ?
<Mal3ko> norbert79: im pretty the program just take less than 200MB..i had like 1800MB free, then after i launched it, my free ram drop to ~200MB
<icewolfca> are there any public chat rooms on freenode I can use?
<tomcheng76> alex_21: you can juse drag and drop your theme in gdmsetup
<werdnum> icewolfca: try #defocus, ##socialites
<norbert79> Mal3ko: You have to be a bit more specific, because this can be caused either by the application,l or anything else
<Myrtti> icewolfca: /msg alis help
<icewolfca> wow never heard of those ones :0 THANKS :)
<feroz> ﻿anyone knows how to chmod /dev/bus/usb/xxx using udev rules?
<alex_21> <tomcheng76> I can't, since I am blind
<Mal3ko> but i notice that those missing free memory mostly goes to "cached"
<alex_21> <tomcheng76> CLI is the only way
<snek> Mal3ko: "free" ram is not the same under Linux as it is under Windows
<slayton> Atheros has announced it is releasing their drivers as open source! FTW!
<icewolfca> alex_21: so you use a text to speech application?
<tomcheng76> <alex_21>: let me find out where is the directory for the theme :)
<Mal3ko> snek: yea? im faily new with linux and i dont know much how ubuntu manages memory
<snek> Mal3ko: that's why i asked for the output of "free -m" you want to look at the second row of numbers.. that's what you are used to
<norbert79> I guess thats /usr/share/themes or /usr/share/gdm
<snek>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<snek> Mem:          1516       1466         49          0          4       1074
<snek> -/+ buffers/cache:        387       1128
<snek> Swap:         3223          5       3218
<FloodBot2> snek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex_21> <tomcheng76> Yes, on a Mac, my native OS, but I maintain Ubuntu/Kbuntu/Xubuntu servers/desktops
<snek> so i have 387mb used, and 1128 free
<talntid> holy crap. that's a lot of memory usage :)
<talntid> is that on a thin client?
<Mal3ko> chill out FloodBot2
<snek> err no that's my home download box :)
<talntid> oh, was gonna say....
<snek> crappy old system scraped together from old parts
<talntid> heh
<dietwater> Is there any way to run LAMP whilst offline?  I don't see why my apache must be online.
<Mal3ko> snek: here
<lfaraone> Hi, I am able to load GDM, but when I log in the background is relplaced with a white screen. I am still able to move the mouse, and when I restart X with C-A-B it loads GDM properly.
<Mal3ko>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mal3ko> Mem:          2013       1784        228          0         92       1127
<Mal3ko> -/+ buffers/cache:        564       1448
<Mal3ko> Swap:         3153          2       3150
<FloodBot2> Mal3ko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<talntid> yes, dietwater
<lfaraone> dietwater: Yes, just start hte service.
<magnetron> Mal3ko→ stop!
<tomcheng76> <alex_21>: do you have a mac styled gdm theme ?
<dietwater> Command? =(
<scientes> .
<lfaraone> dietwater: /etc/init.d/apache start
<tomcheng76> <alex_21>: extract it and put it to /usr/share/gdm/themes
<dietwater> Oh ya.  ty.
<feroz> anyone knows how to solve my probs pleasE?
<Mal3ko> so snek?
<lfaraone> !helpme | feroz
<ubottu> feroz: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Cacheaway> Is there a way to determine which package a specific file came from?  for example, I have /usr/bin/dot and I want to tell my friend which package to install to get it
<slayton> Cacheaway, what file is it?
<norbert79> Cacheaway: apt-cache should be used for package rtelated info...
<alex_21> <alex_21>: I need help in visually finding the right one that I need for this. Under OS X there is two logins, one with username and password text boxes and one with Icons. It is the first one I want
<Cacheaway>  /usr/bin/dot
<dietwater> It's not working.  Weird.
<dietwater> Ah, apache2.
<snek> Mal3ko: sorry was on the phone.. i am at work :)
<snek> Mal3ko: that means you have 564mb used, and 1448mb free
<slayton> Cacheaway, sudo apt-get install gaphviz
<tomcheng76> alex_21: i think i have :)
<dietwater> It failed.
<dietwater> unable to open logs [fail]
<Cacheaway> slayton: i didn't know dot was part of graphviz
<lfaraone> snek: wait, what?  Mem:          2013       1784        228
<lfaraone> snek: she/he has 228 free.
<alex_21> I need help in visually finding the right one that I need for this. Under OS X there is two logins, one with username and password text boxes and one with Icons. It is the first one I want
<slayton> Cacheaway, if you type: dot at the command line you get: The program 'dot' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install graphviz
<snek> you want to read this line: /+ buffers/cache:        564      1448
<Cacheaway> slayton: is there a command you used to determine this, or was that in your noggin already?
<ThrashMetal> Hi, i'll installed Ubuntu 8.10. I'll installed graphic card driver and reboot but my resulation changed and my monitor cannot display this heartz.
<slayton> Cacheaway, ^
<tomcheng76> <alex_21> :  you tried automatically login ?
<lfaraone> alex_21: that's what you already have by default...
<ThrashMetal> i'm installed weechat in console but how do i change resolution and heartz in console ?
<snek> at least, that's the way i learnt to read the memory under Linux
<piasdom> how do i remount usb in hardy without restarting ubuntu ?
<sfears> i'm having trouble mounting a digital camera that i see listed in lsusb
<ThrashMetal> i'm lookin xorg.conf but i don't see resolution section xorg.conf
<bashca> No LSB modules are available.
<bashca>  
<lfaraone> piasdom: you either remove and reinsert the disk, or do "sudo mount /dev/DEVICE /media/PLACE/TO/MOUNT"
<bashca> how can resolve it
<alex_21> I don't need auto login. These aren't machines I use on a regular basis myself, rather those I support. They are multyuser machines though
<Mal3ko> snek: oh isee..so we look at buffer/cache row huh?
<dietwater> How do I startup apache?  /etc/init.d/apache2 start.  Is not working.
<Mal3ko> thanks :)
<bashca> lsb_release dosn't work
<lfaraone> bashca: You need to give us more information on this problem. What's the context.
<piasdom> ifaraone:Thanks
<core4> bandung
<lfaraone> snek: iirc, you just look at the _first_ line....
<snek> yeah that's the ram you are used to from Windows ;)
<bashca> lsb_release  dosn't work
<lfaraone> dietwater: what error do you get?
<lfaraone> bashca: still not enough context. how does it not work?
<dietwater> Unable to open logs.  [fai;]
<dietwater> *fail
<lfaraone> dietwater: Hm. No idea. You've changed something, which caused it to not work. Undo whatever it was that you did.
<bashca> :~$ lsb_release -a
<alex_21> <tomcheng76> I just need it to look like Mac OS X at login
<bashca> No LSB modules are available.
<bashca> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<bashca> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<bashca> Release:	8.10
<FloodBot2> bashca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bashca> Codename:	intrepid
<lfaraone> bashca: Do not paste into this channel.
<tomcheng76> alex_21 : Ubuntu default login screen contains the two textbox u said before
<snek> Mal3ko / lfaraone: I am refering to the way XP shows memory usage.. Vista is different once again since it uses hefty caching using Prefetch or whatever it's called and that resembles the way Linux uses the memory a bit more..
<dietwater> I did nothing lol.
<bashca> sorry
<lfaraone> alex_21: with icons, you mean?
<dietwater> It works when I go online.
<lfaraone> dietwater: No idea then.
<ndlovu> alex_21, have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/doc/Guide? there's some information on 'Making the Login Accessible' if that helps?
<snek> dietwater: do the log dirs you are pointing to exist and are the owned by the write user?
<snek> they* and right*... lol
<ddgoose> Cacheaway, dpkg -S /usr/bin/dot
<dietwater> I sudo'd it and it said "apache2:  could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified donain name.  using 127.0.0.1
<snek> dietwater: that's not too bad, it won't shutdown the server because of that
<lfaraone> dietwater: that's not a problem, just ignore that.
<Cacheaway> ddgoose: thank you
<alex_21> <lfaraone> I ned it to look like, ... Oh, ... the Mac OS X non-ICon login screen, you know, with that little window and the two text boxes in it
<ddgoose> Cacheaway, no problem
<lfaraone> alex_21: well, you _can_ design a custom login screen, or just use the default. which has two boxes, but not shown at the same time.
<lfaraone> alex_21: configure the login screen in system>admin>login
<KDB9000> I am having some trouble playing a youtube flv file using vlc. I know this isn't an IRC for vlc but it is better then nothing. It comes up with an error saying it does not support undf. I am not sure what is wrong as it worked with the flv format before and just stopped all of a sudden. Even the videos that did work won't. What is wrong?
<alex_21> So I thought someone desinged that kind of a Mac clone login
<lfaraone> KDB9000: Try /join #videolan
<dietwater> snek: It said (13)permission denied: make_sock could not bind to address [::]:90
<dietwater> also same thing with 0.0.0.0:80
<lfaraone> alex_21: Maybe. In which case google is your friend.
<lfaraone> dietwater: sudo ifconfig lo up
<KDB9000> lfaraone, there is an VLC IRC?
<dietwater> lfaraone: and then?
<snek> lfaraone: you can close down loopback? haha.. didn't know that
<alex_21> I got results, but they require use of the theme manager
<lfaraone> KDB9000: yes.
<snek> dietwater: and then try again :)
<lfaraone> alex_21: ok...
<dietwater> snek: Lmao kk.
<lfaraone> dietwater: and then try and sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<norbert79> alex_21: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/OSX+Session+Login?content=68346
<matic> Hi all, my swap refuses to activate during the booting stage, I recreate it again and it works, but when i reboot the machine, it deactivates again! is there a way I can make it permanent that I do not have to recreate again? Please help
<norbert79> alex_21: I think this is the one you are looking for
<snek> matic: you might have to add it to your /etc/fstab file
<dietwater> It still is downloading the file instead of running it
<lfaraone> dietwater: wait, what?
<erbi> jrib: when you said you use the normal flash-nonfree, obviously this isnt the native 64bit flash player. im on adobe's site and the site says "To use Flash Player to view Flash content on a 64-bit operating system, you must run a 32-bit browser". according to what the adobe site says, since your running flash on your firefox, your firefox must be a 32bit correct ?
<snek> dietwater: lol.. that's a different problem
<lfaraone> dietwater: you have to run the command in the console.
<dietwater> hm?
<PeskyJ> DjViper: I've been looking around, MlView looks like it's a pretty good one, but doesn't look as if you can easily develop/edit the schema at the same time - do you know of any graphical editors where you can do that?
<matic> snek, it's already there
<dietwater> When I'm online it runs instead
<lfaraone> dietwater: ok, go to applications> accessories> terminal
<dietwater> When I'm offline it tries to dl
<dietwater> done
<lfaraone> dietwater: now type in that command.
 * Markopotomus just can't get ubuntu to install. Just about to attempt take 4
<snek> matic: it doesn't come back when you do a "sudo mount -a"
<alex_21> I think so
<matic> snek, yeah
<dietwater> what command?
<lfaraone> Markopotomus: you have to give more details if you want assitance.
<dietwater> firefox /var/www/...?
<alex_21> But now how do you install it from the command line
<lfaraone> dietwater: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<snek> matic: it does or doesn't come back up?
<monstro> Hi all,
<lfaraone> alex_21: I don't know, you'll have to look at the docs for that package.
<monstro> How to configure wifi in mode ad-hoc from ubuntu?
<monstro> How to configure wifi in mode ad-hoc from ubuntu?
<dietwater> lfaraone: hm?
<monstro> oops
<FloodBot2> monstro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lfaraone> dietwater: ok, run that command in the terminal.
<norbert79> alex_21: Download the file, extract it's contents, and copy the theme with it's directory to /usr/share/gdm/themes
<monstro> FloodBot1, sorry
<dietwater> What is "that" command lmao.
<lfaraone> dietwater: then browse to "http://localhost/"
<dietwater> Oh.
<lfaraone> dietwater: you don't browse to "/var/www".... heh
<snek> hehehe
<alex_21> Ok, so I wget the url you gave me?
<lfaraone> alex_21: Yes
<matic> snek, actually the partition is there but it's inactive and when you use free it just shows 0 for all parameters
<dietwater> It gives me offline mode
<n8tuser> monstah-> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-HOc
<lfaraone> dietwater: disable offline mode.
<dietwater> When I do localhost after apache2 restart
<dietwater> Hm?
<lfaraone> dietwater: yes.
<monstro> n8tuser, yeah
<snek> matic: you have to enable the swap then i think.. one sec
<dietwater> Disable offline mode?
<lfaraone> dietwater: in ff, go to File>Work Offline and make sure it is unchecked.
<dietwater> LMFAO
<dietwater> I love lamp.
<dmulholland> how can i check the CPU temp in ubuntu (it's a Xeon system)
<lfaraone> dietwater: ...
<dietwater> That is the greatest gotcha ever.
<lfaraone> dmulholland: using a GUI or a command line?
<co_culu2> eko_jeck
<dmulholland> lfaraone, command line
<matic> dietwater, for anything heavy do not try lamp
<lfaraone> dmulholland: Firefox assumes that you arn't able to access the internet if only the local loopback is online.
<snek> matic: sudo swapon /dev/sdXXXXXX
<dietwater> why not?
<lfaraone> matic: why not? LAMP works fine for me... (although it's Python in my case :P )
<dietwater> What else?
<dmulholland> lfaraone, im sure that wasnt for me?!
<lfaraone> dmulholland: ooops, yeah
<SOURdiesel> how come theres no option to remove menu's on DeVeDE 3.x in Intrepid?
<lfaraone> dietwater: Firefox assumes that you arn't able to access the internet if only the local loopback is online.
<Markopotomus> ﻿lfaraone: well, I was getting an error 15 loader from grub. I formated the hard drive and then reinstalled ubuntu, setting partitions for /boot, /, swap and home. After that grub wouldn't even load. It just said "os error" or something.
<alex_21> It says that OSX+Session+Login is not a directory
<dietwater> Gotcha.
<dietwater> I understand that.
<lfaraone> alex_21: what is the command you are using?
<dietwater> But why not use lamp to test big stuff?
<matic> snek, I have done all that already, I have searched in google and realised it's like a common bug in Hardy so will continue checking
<snek> Markopotomus: are you installing on a single harddisk system?
<snek> matic: ok, didn't realise :)
<lfaraone> dietwater: No cle. matic: Why not, eh?
<lfaraone> *clue
<dietwater> So what I use instead?
<norbert79> alex_21: Ok, first, download the file. http://www.deviantart.com/download/104918045/Apple_Mac_OSX_Session_Login_by_onedread.gz ,
<lfaraone> Hey, anybody know how to get past the white-screen-of-death?
<dmulholland> how can i check the CPU temp in ubuntu (it's a Xeon system)
<lfaraone> dietwater: Nothing, LAMP should be fine for your needs.
<dietwater> Okay?  lol ty.
<alex_21> wget, and then the url you gave me. and then I try to cd into OSX+Session+Login
<lfaraone> !repeat > dmulholland
<ubottu> dmulholland, please see my private message
<tomcheng76> lfaraone: didnt try before :)
<Markopotomus> snek; Im installing on a 400gb SATA drive but there are also two IDE drives. I'm not using them for the instalation though. The
<norbert79> alex_21: Wait, you are right, something is not right
<snek> markopotomus: it could be ubuntu is seeing another drive as the primary hdd.. and thus installing grub on the wrong drive
<snek> i had the same problem
<norbert79> alex_21: it seems it is not a generic GDM theme, let me find out what it is
<Markopotomus> snek erk I see
<norbert79> alex_21: ok, download the file first
<snek> markopotomus: the easiest way to fix this is by disconnecting the other drives during installation of ubuntu.. so you only leave in the one you want to boot from
<norbert79> alex_21: then run gzip -d Apple_Mac_OSX_Session_Login_by_onedread.gz
<[c0re]> hey which one is the best dock? cairo dock or avn dock?
<Markopotomus> snek: I'll try that now.
<norbert79> alex_21: you will get a file, named Apple_Mac_OSX_Session_Login_by_onedread
<lfaraone> !best | [c0re]
<ubottu> [c0re]: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<norbert79> alex_21: This is a tar file
<norbert79> alex_21: you can extract the tar file using tar -xf Apple_Mac_OSX_Session_Login_by_onedread
<alex_21> I get a 403 forbidden when wget http://www.deviantart.com/download/104918045/Apple_Mac_OSX_Session_Login_by_onedread.gz is run
<ndlovu> alex_21, I think the download link is http://fc58.deviantart.com/fs39/f/2008/334/c/8/Apple_Mac_OSX_Session_Login_by_onedread.gz
<Markopotomus> snek - actually I'll just disable PATA support in the bios
<snek> hmm that could work :)
<zamba> i'm using 'diff' on two very large files and getting an error about memory exhausted.. what can i do?
<Markopotomus> *fingers crossed*
<lfaraone> zamba: get mroe ram, or close other applications :)
<Sinister`> when i seed 10 or 15 torrents it uses too much cpu% in ktorent anyone know how to fix it or whats wrong ?
<norbert79> alex_21: follow ndlovu's link... when you have the file, and ungzipped and untarred it, you will get a directory called "osx-login"... you8 have to copy this whole directory to /usr/share/gdm/themes
<tomcheng76> cut the file using head ?
<leohartx> how do i complete remove "sun xvm virtualbox" ?
<overrider> hello, it seems that the only mirrors with reasonable speed for me do not carry the newest sources for 8.10 yet. is this something they choose, or will it take some time to propagate down to them, from wherever they get their stuff? thanks
<SOURdiesel> does anyone use DeVeDe with Intrepid?
<Sinister`> i do
<snek> overrider: mirrors should be rsynced at times the maintainers determined.. so yeah, could be a while for some.. also depends on their downspeed etc
<lfaraone> snek: Seed less torents.
<SOURdiesel> Sinister': how do you remove the menu option?
<overrider> snek, alright, so i guess waiting two weeks or so to make sure will not kill me
<snek> lfaraone: what? wrong person haha
<lfaraone> leohartx: sudo apt-get purge APPLICTIONS_GO_HERE
<lfaraone> snek: yeah... sorry.
<lfaraone> Sinister`: seed less torrents.
<tomcheng76> leohartx: APPLICATION is "virtualbox-2.0"
<snek> overrider have you tried using the official local ubuntu repository?
<leohartx> ifaraone, i think it's sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox
<matic> dietwater, I prefer setting my own webserver, download all the tools you need and set them up yourself, lamp come with it's own configuration which can mess up if you try to tweak them- Linux/Unix are so flexible that you can create what you want
<overrider> snek, yeah, and at the current rate it will take me 1 day and 8 hours to finish downloading.
<overrider> snek, trouble is i got to work tomorrow
<snek> for local? hmmm
<snek> what country are you in?
<lfaraone> leohartx: it's L, not I, and it actually is "purge", but either should work, I think
<overrider> snek, china, and there are 3 mirrors which basically work awesome, if they have the goods
<snek> aha ok that explains it a bit :)
<lfaraone> matic: the ubuntu "lamp" install is basically a sudo apt-get... so no inflexability there.
<Sinister`> get rid of menu all together ?
<leohartx> tomcheng76, thank you, final i get it's name :)
<overrider> snek, :-)
<Sinister`>  do you just want it to start ?
<hwilde> anybody here an ssh port forwarding expert?  I have all these leftover sshds...
<Markopotomus> Could someone confirm for me what the optimal partition arangement should be for ubuntu? Last time I had partitions aranged in this order; /boot - 2gigs, / - 30 gigs, - swap - 4 gigs, /home - 80 gigs , (the rest of the drive as Fat32) - aprox 280 gigs. Do I have something wrong there?
<lfaraone> hwilde: meaning ghost connections from past ssh sessions?
<hwilde> lfaraone, yeah they are waiting for an EOF that is never coming from nc
<leohartx> ifaraone, ty i just dont know it's name. i managed it :D
<lfaraone> matic: there is no "optimum"...
<overrider> if you have a 280 gigs fat32 partition, something is definitly wrong
<alex_21> Now I untareed it and got an folder named osx-login. What do I do now?
<tomcheng76> leohartx: welcome, all i does was "apt-cache search Virtualbox"
<lfaraone> hwilde: well, you can either kill them, or try a "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart" but I doubt that will do much
<hwilde> Markopotomus, why are you using fat32
<santor> i'm trying ot write a battery state script for use with xmobar and i woudl like to know where to get battery time remaining information
<santor> or something like discharge rate woudl do, i could calculate from there
<hwilde> lfaraone, that would just restart them and they would build back up.  are you an sshd port forwarding expert?
<lfaraone> hwilde: Nope.
<endo602> please someone help me with my optical audio out
<lfaraone> hwilde: try /join #ssh, or #openbsd
<endo602> PLEASE
<norbert79> alex_21: move that directory to /usr/share/gdm/themes
<lfaraone> !helpme | endo602
<ubottu> endo602: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<leohartx> tomcheng76, oh i get it :), cool
<hwilde> lfaraone, it's specific to ubuntu thanks
<hwilde> anybody here an ssh port forwarding expert?  I have all these leftover sshds...
<lfaraone> !repeat | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<norbert79> alex_21: and please address your questions to a person using his/her name so your questions won't get lost...
<nmq> quick question, recursive shell scripts (calls itself) yay or nay?
<hwilde> lfaraone, get out of my face
<lfaraone> hwilde: might be worthwhile to ask on !forums or !mailinglists
<hwilde> lfaraone, I will wait until an ssh expert is around
<Markopotomus> hwilde: I want to use some of the drive to store stuff from Windows
<Delvien> ifyou know you waste more time and spam everyone doing that if you cant help dont. if you can ask leading questions
<hwilde> !ntfs | Markopotomus
<ubottu> Markopotomus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<snek> markopotomus: are you dualbooting?
<lfaraone> hwilde: Ok, but don't repeat your question, it makes the channel harder to follow.
<snek> markopotomus: or do you want to serve files to a windows machine over the network?
<santor> i've tried cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state but the present rate alwasy shows zero
<Markopotomus> hwilde: the ubuntu installer doesnt give ntfs as an option. But yes, I was planning to change it from fat32 to ntfs in windows
<[visage]> Good morning people. I've got an issue with intrepid here. When I click on applications, the menu is completely blank, and also I am unable to open the "main menu" app under system > preferences. Does anyone know how I can fix these problems?
<Atoz_Chevara> udienz: **ping?pong! :D
<matic> santor, try this tool sudo apt-get install xmbmon
<Markopotomus> sneck partially yes - it doesnt quite work though. I have to change the bios settings between sata and pata to alternate between Ubuntu and WIndows
<Markopotomus> snek I dont mind that though
<alex_21> Ok, I moved it to usr/share/gdm/themes
<alex_21> What to do now to get it to come up
<SOURdiesel> Sinister`: yes.  i had the option of removing menu's when using it with hardy.  after i upgraded to intrepid, i don't see the option to remove menu's.
<tomcheng76> hwilde  you want to do what kind of port forwording? reverse tunnel ?
<santor> matic xmbmon, will this give me a new plugin for xmobar, or what
<Markopotomus> snek - actually I think you may have been spot on with your suggestion that it was installing grub on another drive. I switched to pata mode and it actually loaded
<snek> :)
<hwilde> tomcheng76, I have a lot of leftover sshd's from the reverse tunnels
<norbert79> alex_21: You again have forget to adress your questions directly to one person. You need to edit the file: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<tomcheng76> i see
<snek> markopotomus: it has caused me a lot of headaches in the past as well until i figured it out...
<Markopotomus> snek although it's possible I've damaged the mbr on that drive now. Windows isnt looking too friendly
<Markopotomus> eep brb
<hwilde> tomcheng76, in my .ssh/config I am using nc localhost portnumber.    netcat never returns EOF so sshd never quits
<norbert79> alex_21: No, sorry, edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<hwilde> Markopotomus, you're making this too hard you know :)
<matic> santor, used it long time ago but I think it can provide substanial information especially concerning the installed hardware
<hwilde> Markopotomus, install windows on a partition on the driver, then install Ubuntu, and it will dualboot nicely
<snek> yep, but i think he has them installed on different drives etc hehehe.. the ubuntu installer goes a bit nuts then
<norbert79> alex_21: Modify the line: GraphicalTheme= and write the name after = osx-login. So the right entry will be: GraphicalTheme=osx-login
<AlexMax> Hi there, how do i find out what files a specific package installs from the command line?  (I can check in synaptic, but I'd like a way to check from the command line)
<AlexMax> (so I can grep it)
<tomcheng76> hwilde i used a script to manage my reverse tunnel, let me find it out :)
<lfaraone> AlexMax: try using aptitude
<santor> matic thanks, i'll check that out
<snek> hwilde: i had a lot better results with the debian installer when it comes to using many drives in one machine with many different partitions and multiple os's
<AlexMax> lfaraone: I have checked aptitude and it doesn't appear to list any specific files
<AlexMax> or rather, have a command for doing so
<lfaraone> AlexMax: hm...
<hwilde> tomcheng76, don't bother I already have one of those
<snek> AlexMax: aptitude show packagename
<santor> matic, it5s nto working, but the man page says its for voltages and temperatures
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me figure out why ubiquity keeps crashing when I try to install?  I've tried Ibex and Hardy both fail after "Configuring mythtv" at about 83%, even after I turned all the options off.  I ran it from terminal, and it complains about something to do with the pixmaps, but that is when I start it not at the end.
<benoka> what is the location and how is the file called that stores the commands i put into terminal?
<AlexMax> snek: So it's a command line param.  Thanks
<snek> alexmax: yep, you're welcome :)
<ari_stress> hi guys, how do we know how many programs available in ubuntu repositories?
<hwilde> ari_stress, synaptic
<AlexMax> snek: Hrm, aptitude show only gives me details, not a file list
<ari_stress> thanks hwilde, i see 26228 packages, nice!
<snek> AlexMax: hmm you mean the actual packages it WILL install, or just the required packages?
<ndlovu> norbert79, alex_21, there might not be a setting for GraphicalTheme= there already. If there isn't (correct me if I'm wrong), it should go under the [gui] section
<MIki2> hi
<AlexMax> snek: I want to know the actual files that the package installs
<alex_21> <norbit79> that line isn't in there
<tomcheng76> hwilde: i can't help you then, sorry about that
<snek> AlexMax: ok I am not sure how to show that
<Fazavon> AlexMax: Download the deb package and read the dependencies list
<ndlovu> alex_21, I think you can just add it under the [gui] section
<snek> Fazavon: an aptitude show also shows the dependecies ;)
<snek> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libncurses5 (>= 5.6+20071006-3)
<hwilde> tomcheng76, do you mind pm I want to go over how I have the .ssh/config
<Fazavon> snek that works too
<AlexMax> Synaptic can show it in one of its tabs
<snek> hmm let me check that
<AlexMax> i just wanted a way to see it from the command line
<AlexMax> thanks for your help though =)
<snek> aha synaptic only shows it for installed applications.. (i never use it, only aptitude)
<tomcheng76> hwilde i affraid i cant help you because i just use the script to make a persistent reverse tunnel and i never that sshds leftover problem, sorry i am not a ssh expert :)
<MIki2>  Somebody so minimal does not know a surface, on which there is start, menu? (approximately 100 mbre I count)
<inordkuo> hi all. i am having freezing issues with intrepid 64bit. i've upgraded to the latest proposed kernel, disabled networkmanager, tried killing the pulseaudio process but still get freezes
<Vinceman> what is the command of the File Browser of linux?
<Biker803> Hi guys, if there's anyone who is well versed in ISCSI (open-iscsi specifically) and Apache if they could give me a hand with an issue I'm having. I posted on the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=999192 Thanks!
<Delvien> Vinceman: nautilus
<Vinceman> in that respect, how do you find out the command of some link you just clicked on in linux?
<aldarsior> inordkuo: how random are these freezes?
<alex_21> <norbit79> I have the older gdm.conf filethat line isn't in there
<alex_21> I'll be back
<shoPanda> AlexMax: dpkg -L packageNamle lists all files in an installed package
<inordkuo> aldarsior: actually they seem to occur more when i am recording tv to an ntfs drive but i read that ntfs-3g should never cause freezing
<inordkuo> it's dual booted with xp
<juancabrito> hi everybody. How can I make the sound card work again?
<Vinceman> Delvien? how do you find out the command of some link you just clicked on in linux?
<aldarsior> Vinceman: if you right click on the menu and hit "edit menu" and then select an item and hit properties, it will tell you what the command is
<Vinceman> okok
<hwilde> anybody here an ssh port forwarding expert?  I have all these leftover sshds...  helppp
<werdnum> hwilde: wassup?
<tomcheng76> inordkuo: what is your harddrive, i heard that seagate 1.5TB have problem :)
<aldarsior> inordkuo: does it ever crash when it's not dealing with fuse?
<MIki2> Somebody so minimal does not know a surface, on which there is start, menu? (approximately 100 mbre I count)
<werdnum> hwilde: You should actually explain your problem in detail.
<werdnum> MIki2: I can't parse your question.
<hwilde> werdnum, ok but if you don't know anything about ssh or port forwarding you can't help me
<aldarsior> hwilde: kill them all, god will know his own.
<werdnum> juancabrito: you're going to have to be more specific than that.
<werdnum> hwilde: I know a thing or two.
<[visage]> Okay, an update to my issue: I get this when running alacarte: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79327/
<mardy_> hi everybody
<nbeebo> hi dude
<aldarsior> juancabrito: check your mixers. right click on the volume widget and hit "open volume control"
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<juancabrito> werdnum: I've installed VMWare for a virtual machine to work, then I lost the sound in Ubuntu, but it works in the guest (Windows)...
<Dreamer3> where would i find backports from 810 to 804?
<hwilde> werdnum, ok so on my remote server is behind a firewall, but it can get out, so it establishes a reverse tunnel with this command:    "ssh -N -R 9933:localhost:22 myserver"    then on myserver in the .ssh/config I use "        ProxyCommand    nc -w5 localhost 9933"     the problem is if the connection dies, nc never returns EOF, so the sshd never dies
<mardy_> can i have usb web cam for ubuntu
<juancabrito> aldarsior: I did that
<mardy_> how
<cedriczg> mardy_, isntall cheese from synatptic
<nbeebo> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<mardy_> i got usb  but it doesnt connect
<werdnum> hwilde: What's the purpose of the nc?
<nicolah> would be ubuntu desktop be faster on a cd-r (with sata reader) or on a usb 2.0 verbatim pendrive ? thanks
<DaHopi> hello ;) I have a Problem with Ubuntu 8.10 Gnome/Compiz, with NVidia 6200: with Compiz enabled, my top window-borders were rendered ugly if i cross the border with my mousepointer..
<inordkuo> aldarisor: i'm not 100% sure but i seem to remember one time when i was idle that it froze with the blinking caps lock light. btw it's my brother's machine and i'm trying to convert him from xp (beyond tv) to linux ubuntu with mythv and we're several states apart.
<werdnum> I've done the same kinda thing, and I used ssh -FTNR 7022:127.0.0.1:22
<hwilde> werdnum, umm that takes your traffic and sends it to that port?
<mardy_> cedri i have installed chese
<tomcheng76> hwilde: basically i modified the script from here
<tomcheng76> http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/ssh_tunnelling.html
<werdnum> hwilde: Not sure you need that, ssh is supposed to do that for you.
<hwilde> werdnum, how do you connect to your reverse tunnel then
<aldarsior> you don't
<werdnum> hwilde: ssh localhost 7022
<mardy_> any body help me to connect u sb cam
<werdnum> !webcam | mardy_
<ubottu> mardy_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<newfeats> hi.  how do i get 3d acceleration enabled in XFCE?
<mfilipe> how do I do to configure beep in X? without "xset b off"
<hwilde> werdnum, how do you put that in the ProxyCommand in .ssh/config tho?  I need to map it to a hostname
<juancabrito> aldarsior: I went to System > Preferences > Sound preferences, but all I can see are  some drop down lists, all set to "ALSA...something"
<werdnum> hwilde: I haven't put any ProxyCommand there at all.
<werdnum> The entirety of my setup is the ssh -FTNR 7022:localhost:22 andrew@werdn.us
<cedriczg> mardy_, so your issue is regarding USB web cam... Not sure how to help you. Try to run command dmesg, connect the cam and see the output of that command
<lfaraone> newfeats: try /join #xubuntu
<tomcheng76> hwile: that one kill ssh if there is not connection running in the remote host
<hwilde> werdnum, ok... but I need to say on my local server "ssh HB-33-1"  and right now I have the .ssh/config change that to Proxycommand nc localhost 9933.     From a command line I can say ssh localhost -p 9933 and it works, but I need a hostname mapped to that
<juancabrito> hi everybody. How can I make the sound card work again? I've installed VMWare for a virtual machine to work, then I lost the sound in Ubuntu, but it works in the guest (Windows)...
<werdnum> hwilde: oh, I see what you want
<ari_stress> juancabrito: so strange :)
<werdnum> go into your ssh config, and add:
<mardy_> with this chatting can i open my web cam
<werdnum> Host <SomeHost>
<hwilde> werdnum, yes I need to say "ssh HB-33-1"  and have it to "ssh localhost -p 9933"
<werdnum> <tab>HostName localhost
<werdnum> <tab>Port 9933
<werdnum> and you're done :)
<juancabrito> ari_stress: :(
<inordkuo> tomcheng76: the hd is a 200gb maxtor but it's dual booted w xp and never freezes in windows. i know it's not solid proof that it's not a hardware issue but it makes me lean towards it being software.
<aldarsior> juancabrito: I don't really know how vmware deals with this sort of thing, apparently it took control of your hardware
<chandru_in> Though I have selected "Auto-select dependencies" in aptoncd, it doesn't automatically select the dependencies for packages I select?  Any help?
<werdnum> That's what I have in my /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<ari_stress> juancabrito: how about disabling the sound in the vm?
<aldarsior> juancabrito: do you have the vmware Workstation thing or the vmware player thing?
<ari_stress> juancabrito: i've never use sound in the vm
<hwilde> werdnum, ah I think that looks good
<juancabrito> ari_stress: It didn't work
<juancabrito> aldarsior: player
<werdnum> hwilde: works? :)
 * Markopotomus is back
<aldarsior> juancabrito: if you had the workstation thing you could call vmware and whine
<mardy_> anybody help me to connect my usb web cam with this chat
<aldarsior> sorry...
<ari_stress> juancabrito: edit the vm setting, and remove the sound card hardware
<cedriczg> Can someone test for me how much time does it take autoplay on nautilus for music files when you put the cursor over the file?
<hwilde> werdnum, nice where di you find that?  is there a .ssh/config man page or something
<phantomcircuit> which package contains the man pages for socket(2) connect(2) getaddrinfo(2) etc
<werdnum> mardy_: You need to be way more specific. We've given you links to documentation, and you haven't indicated at all that you've read it.
<werdnum> hwilde: man ssh_config
<chandru_in> any aptoncd user here?
<juancabrito> ari_stress: I can't, I need sound in both systems
<werdnum> http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=ssh_config
<vignesh> chandru_in, yeah..
<aldarsior> juancabrito: if I were you I'd call vmware and whine
<mardy_> k  thank u
<IndyGunFreak> cedriczg: bout 3sec for me
<mardy_> let me see what happened
<chandru_in> vignesh: can you help with my problem?
<keystr0k> How do I edit my "bookmarks" (places menu) ?
<aldarsior> tell them you were seriously considering ESX server but now that their shit is breaking your desktops, you don't think you want it anymore
<cedriczg> IndyGunFreak, about 9sec for me :( . Not sure what can be the issue
<IndyGunFreak> cedriczg: hmm, that is weird
<tomcheng76> inordkuo: what does "/var/log/syslog" look like after the system freezing ?
<cedriczg> IndyGunFreak, I did reinstall totem and nothing
<ndo> !postgre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgre
<Markopotomus> snek: I'm back. My plan now is to rebuild the mbr on the ide drive (which I seem to have damaged) and then disconnect the ide drives while reinstalling ubuntu on the SATA drive.
<ndo> !postgresql
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgresql
<IndyGunFreak> cedriczg: are you talking abou just mousing overi t, or actually opening the file?
<ndo> !postgress
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgress
<vignesh> chandru_in, yeah whats it ?
<cedriczg> IndyGunFreak, about mouse over. But actually playing the file on totem is also slow now
<chandru_in> Though I have selected "Auto-select dependencies" in aptoncd, it doesn't automatically select the dependencies for packages I select
<IndyGunFreak> cedriczg: dunno, maybe try audacious
<lfaraone> ndo: please play with the bot in "/msg ubotu " or in #ubuntu-bots
<cedriczg> IndyGunFreak, How do you change your default program for autoplay? I know how to choose for opening but not sure it is same for autoplay
<khalid> hi what if i apply 512+256mb ram with my ubuntu will it be fine?
<IndyGunFreak> cedriczg: not really sure on that ..
<snek> Markopotomus: yes that sounds like a good plan
<khalid> somewhere: where?
<ndo> lfaraone: play? :) i wasn really playing. But anyway ty ;)
<tomcheng76> cedriczg: Home Folder => View => Preference => Media
<Vinceman> how can you access stuff on disks not in the ubuntu format?
<cedriczg> IndyGunFreak, thanks. Now I know I have an issue to solve ;)
<Markopotomus> snek: *gets on with it* :)
<transporter> guys i cannot upload any pics on any website!
<khalid> how to know my processor and ram ?
<jrib> Vinceman: what format?  Are these internal disks?
<khalid> in ubuntu
<Vinceman> jrib yes
<snek> Markopotomus: you can dualboot from the Grub menu to Windows by the way
<jrib> Vinceman: what format?
<Vinceman> I saw with fdisk that there's other format
<inordkuo> tomcheng76: i will take a look there when he gets the machine back online. it's frozen at the moment. it's my brother's machine and he's at work. my next move is to have him format the drive as jfs. is it true that writing to ntfs should not cause a system freeze?
<khalid> jraib
<transporter> guys can somebody help me please i am unable to upload any pics on any website
<snek> Markopotomus: it's not very hard to do from what i remember.. although i don't dualboot anymore so i can't check what it was.. but it's as easy as adding a line to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<khalid> jrib: how to know my ram?
<Vinceman> jrib: it says "Extended" and "Linux swap Solaris"
<jrib> khalid: free -m
<chandru_in> vignesh: Any help?
<cedriczg> tomcheng76, I think you are talking about when you insert a new media. I was talking about autoplay while mouse over on music files in nautilus
<jrib> Vinceman: well if it is really swap, then you don't want to use it...
<Markopotomus> snek: ok, cool. The PATA/SATA thing seems to be a cause of grief though
<tomcheng76> inordkro, i have a ntfs partition with thousand of music in it :) subdirectory etc
<Vinceman> let us begin this session of chatting by standing up and declaring ourself dependable of the linux operating system
<khalid> jrib: thanks :D and how to know processor?
<transporter> unable to upload pics on any website
<snek> Markopotomus: yep, hope you get it working the way you want.. these mbr problems are a real pain in the ass :)
<jrib> khalid: cat /proc/cpuinfo   or lshw I guess
<Vinceman> jrib, but the Extended, I oughta be able to reach that, no?
<vignesh> chandru_in, sorry i lost my connection in between.. can you please re post your problem ?
<tomcheng76> cedriczg: i am not sure can u do that or not...
<inordkuo> tomcheng76: so then maybe i should just have him install the 32bit version instead of 64bit
<Markopotomus> snek: well Im on the cause with Hirens boot CD so I'll either detonate the whole of London or will somehow fix it.
<jrib> Vinceman: extended is just that.  An extended partition.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#Extended
<snek> Markopotomus: lol, maybe i can see the mushroom cloud from here then (the Hague, Netherlands) :P
<cedriczg> tomcheng76, While you are on nautilus, you mouse over a music file for some secs and you should start hearing the music file. For me now it takes 9 sec for autoplay. But it should be 3secs I think
<Markopotomus> snek: hehehe
<tomcheng76> inordkuo: u may try that but i dont see any movition to do that except java plugin on firefox :)
<snek> btw people i'm happy to say i got my X-Fi working under Intrepid with no problems!
<Vinceman> jrib how do you know how many logical drives your extended partition has and how do you access them?
<snek> although it lacks most features, it does play sound haha
<cedriczg> tomcheng76, And I think it is related with the fact that totem is taking too much to start playing when I open the music file
<jrib> Vinceman: you can look at them in gparted
<DaHopi> Hello again, have troubles with 8.10/Compiz/NVidia6200, Window-borders are ugly rendered if window is selected and i move my mousepointer over "minimize" or maximize button on the top window border: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfotogxmi.png
<jrib> Vinceman: as for your second question, you mount them.  You need to provide more details about the filesystem if you want more details
<snek> DaHopi: i have the same problem hmmm
<snek> DaHopi: i actually stopped using compiz because of that, it really started to bug the hell out of me
<chandru_in> vignesh: Though I have selected "Auto-select dependencies" in aptoncd, it doesn't automatically select the dependencies for packages I select
<tomcheng76> cedriczg: how about changing the default player? i suggest mplayer :)
<Vinceman> jrib, I gave you what fdisk gave me
<DaHopi> snek: ^^
<inordkuo> tomcheng76: i have 4 machines running intrepid w no problems however, i've read others having freezing issues with intrepid. i see pulseaudio erros in /var/log/messages on the freezing machine which others with freezing issues in intrepid have mentioned as well. what do you suggest?
<zamba> how can i safely renew the ip address of a machine remotely?
<jrib> Vinceman: yes, didn't I address that?
<Markopotomus> snek: Ah! hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Now I have a choice. Hirens bootCD has fixed the WIndows MBR error so, my setup is now like this; I have the boot record + XP working on an IDE drive, I have Ubuntu working on a sata drive... so maybe there's no problem? I could just leave it as it is?
<DaHopi> snek: NVidia?
<transporter> can somebody please help me!!! im unable to upload pictures on any website
<tomcheng76> inordkuo:  uninstall pulseaudio and use alsa directly :)
<vignesh> chandru_in, try reinstalling it..
<snek> Markopotomus: that sounds pretty good.. if you can make the sata partition automatically boot you could add that line to /boot/grub/menu.lst to select windows too
<chandru_in> vignesh: :( ok will try
<cedriczg> tomcheng76, that's the detail. I can choose the open by default. But not sure how to change the program for autoplay music files
<Dreamer3> how can i find out if i'm running hardy or intrepid?
<jrib> !version | Dreamer3
<ubottu> Dreamer3: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Markopotomus> snek: the only thing I'm worried about is whether my partition structure on the sata drive is nuts (2gigs for /boot, 30 gigs for /, 4 gigs for swap, 80 gigs for /home, 280 gigs unused (used in windows)
<transporter> somebody please help me
<jrib> !helpme | transporter
<ubottu> transporter: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<tomcheng76> cedriczg: how do u know intrepid use totem for music file preview ?
<Dreamer3> i don't have a lsd_release binary
<lucax> Dreamer3, system - adm - system monitor
<snek> Markopotomus: i can't help you with that, i'm a linux partition nub and just use 1 partition for / and 1 for swap :P
<Slart> Dreamer3: lsb_release.. not the drug.. Linux Standard Base
<inordkuo> tomcheng76: i will give that a shot. although before the last freeze, i went into the system monitor and killed the pulseaudio process but it still froze after 15 minutes or so. do you think uninstalling pulseaudio completely will still help?
<transporter> unable to upload pictures on any webiste
<Dreamer3> uh ok
<Dreamer3> sladen: where is that?
<Dreamer3> Slart: where is that
<jrib> Vinceman: do you know how your disk is partitioned?  It sounds like you just have swap as a logical partition
<Markopotomus> snek: I dont think I could make the sata drive automatically boot without reinstalling ubuntu on it with the ide drives disabled.
<cedriczg> tomcheng76, because it still takes too long to autoplay the file ;)
<Dreamer3> ah etc
<Slart> Dreamer3: just type it at a terminal
<Dreamer3> someone could have just said to look in /etc
<Jack_Sparrow> transporter Ask a better question, what error, or what you have installed that may have caused this etc.
<jrib> Dreamer3: you just run the command the bot told you in a shell
<cedriczg> tomcheng76, look at this output I get while playing a file from terminal with totem
<Markopotomus> snek: anyway, thanks for holding my hand through that :P haha
<Slart> Dreamer3: just open a terminal and run "lsb_release -a"... or you can look in /etc.. that works too I think
<kane77> Markopotomus, it will work, but you will waste some space... (for /boot 500MB is enough, 1GB should be enough for swap)
<cedriczg> tomcheng76, http://paste.ubuntu.com/79341/
<snek> Markopotomus: you can't change boot order in the Bios?
<Dreamer3> Slart: i don't ahve a lsb_release command
<Dreamer3> it does nothing
<Dreamer3> "command not found"
<jrib> Dreamer3: pastebin your command and the output
<transporter> Jack_Sparrow: when i try to upload a pic on any website the window turns gray and does not respond
<Dreamer3> uh
<lucax> Dreamer3, dude check out sytem monitor theres what u are looking for
<snek> kane77: swap should be 2x your ram.. in my gamemachine that's a whopping 8gb then :P
<Slart> Dreamer3: mm.. pastebin would be nice
<Slart> !pastebin | Dreamer3
<ubottu> Dreamer3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dreamer3> jrib: http://pastie.org/328774
<transporter> Jack_Sparrow: I have to force quit each time
<Markopotomus> kane77: ok, I thought that might be the case but wasnt sure... but there's plenty of space so I left extra. Is the 1 gig for swap thing true when there is 2 gigs of RAM available?
<kane77> snek, it's not that important if you have lot of ram..
<sfears> sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/cam = special device /dev/sdb does not exist
<jrib> Dreamer3: you forgot the -a switch, but you have a broken install then
<sfears> sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/cam = special device /dev/sdb does not exist, trying to access my digital camera & internal sd card reader
<snek> kane77: in theory no, but if they re-enable suspension/hybernate it could be a problem
<glade88> hi. since I switched to kubuntu since some time, so no idea about gnome. Is Auto login still under System->Admin->Login Window in Intrepid as it was in Hardy?
<Dreamer3> jrib: do i?
<Dreamer3> seems to work fine :)
<jrib> Dreamer3: how about: /usr/bin/lsb_release -a
<Dreamer3> what package is lsb_release part of?
<Dreamer3> maybe it's not in a server install
<Markopotomus> Riiiiiiiiiiiight. So! My next task is to get dual displays working, and my graphics tablet :p
<Slart> !info lsb
<ubottu> lsb (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 3.2 support package. In component main, is extra. Version 3.2-14ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<cypherus> I'm using motion to capture video from security ip cameras and I am having an issue with it writing the proper data to mysql
<[c0re]> how to reinstall gnome from cd?
<jrib> Dreamer3: it is.  It's in lsb-release
<Markopotomus> so that's me for the next 24 hours. I think my eyes might die first.
<snek> Markopotomus: check the 2nd to last post.. it has an example for menu.lst: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73129
<Dreamer3> how can i get a list of installed packages?
<Dreamer3> apt what
<jrib> [c0re]: reinstalling things is usually pretty pointless.  Why not ask your real question?
<tomcheng76> inordkuo:  that looks normal because i always get those error ,lol
<Markopotomus> snek hokay. Thanks for that
<jrib> Dreamer3: aptitude search '~i'
<Slart> Dreamer3: dpkg -L I think
<transporter> unable to upload files on any website escpecially picture files
<Dabbu> i am not able to compile C++ programe ..any help ?
<cypherus> motion is writing /var/www/folder/folder/filename.avi so when I call the data through php I am getting /var/www/folder/folder/filename.avi as well
<jrib> Dabbu: how did you try?
<snek> markopotomus: you might have to fiddle with the values of rootnoverify    (hd0,0)
<Slart> !compile | Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cypherus> I just need the /folder/folder/filename.avi
<Crusher> hey where can i paste my problems...pastebin.com is not working in my browser.
<Dabbu> jrib: g++ <file name>
<Dreamer3> yeah i have a light install i guess :)
<cypherus> what can I do to just call that selected part?
<Dreamer3> lsb-base is installed
<snowwhite> <Dabbu> How are you trying to compile it?
<jrib> Crusher: paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> Dreamer3: output would be nice
<Dreamer3> jrib: i'm happy
<Crusher> jrib: thank u
<jrib> Crusher: output would be nice
<Dreamer3> those packages just aren't installed
<Dabbu> snowwhite: g++ <file name>
<inordkuo> tomcheng76: i just looked at my logs on a working machine and i see them too. so most likely not pulseaudio. is it possible that it's a hardware issue even though the machine doesn't have issues when running xp?
<tomcheng76> inordkuo:  you may try to uninstall pulseaudio first to see if it helps. IMO alsa is much solid
<Dreamer3> this is a VPS on linode... i'm guessing the minimal install doesn't include them
<[c0re]> jrib, http://ayozone.org/2008/11/10/how-to-install-globalmenu-06-on-ubuntu-intrepid/
<Dreamer3> they are picked but not installed
<Slart> !info lsb-release
<ubottu> lsb-release (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base version reporting utility. In component main, is important. Version 3.2-14ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 84 kB
<jrib> Dabbu: 3rd time is a charm: output would be nice
<snowwhite> Dabbu, BTW! what error are you getting?
<[c0re]> jrib, i am installing this if its fail i will re install gnome
<jrib> Dreamer3: that makes more sense
<Dreamer3> :)
<Vinceman> jrib, linux suggested some swap space and I followed that
<Vinceman> on installation that is
<Dabbu>  snowwhite: iostream.h file not found
<Dabbu> jrib: what ?
<Vinceman> jrib is helping me now Dabbu, sorry :)
<Conan2317> does anyone know how to display filesize of a found file while finding it
<Dabbu> Vinceman: ok
<jrib> Dabbu: why would you have iostream.h in c++?  Anyway, have you installed build-essential?
<snowwhite> Dabbu, have you installed g++?
<Dabbu> jrib: yes
<geirha> Conan2317: You mean with the find command? add the -ls option
<Slart> Conan2317: huh? ls will show file sizes.. the "file" command too I think
<Dabbu>  snowwhite: yes
<Crusher> hey when i tried to " make install " a tar.bz2 file i got this problem  http://paste.ubuntu.com/79344/
<tomcheng76> inordkuo: no sure actually. i think we could change the autoplay program :)
<snowwhite> Dabbu, use only <iostream>
<flambyx> hi, i'm having problems using my cdrom ( 8.10 ). I can't mount anything. anyone has an idea ?
<jrib> Vinceman: yes, that's fine.  But that is not something you want to mount and play with
<snowwhite> Dabbu, and add -- using namspace std;
<Dabbu> snowwhite: i think that will not help...but i am trying now
<jrib> Dabbu: you should pastebin what you are compiling
<Dabbu> snowwhite: i do all those thing ..i am not new for gcc or g++
<Vinceman> jrib: but I had old windows stuff on that extended part
<jrib> [c0re]: reinstalling gnome will not do anything
<snowwhite> Dabbu, i think jrib said
<jrib> Vinceman: pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l'
<scientes> changing tabs on a ajax page makes my rhythmbox on my harddrive (ntfs) skip
<Dabbu> snowwhite: ya
<scientes> i have a quad core
<scientes> this is unacceptable
<jrib> Vinceman: pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<sfears> sudo mount /dev/lsusb /media
<snowwhite> Dabbu, is correct paste you code on pastebin.ca
<Crusher> ikonia: hey when i tried to " make install " a tar.bz2 file i got this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/79345/
<[visage]> I solved my problem. Thanks anyway guys. :) Just had to copy /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu to ~/.config/menus
<icewolfca> I want to make an audio cd from mp3 files, which app can do this ?
<Slart> icewolfca: I think most of the cd burning apps can do that.. try k3b, brasero, gnome-baker etc
<scunizi> icewolfca, k3b
<Slart> !burn
<Jack_Sparrow> icewolfca k3b has an addon
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sfears> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<icewolfca> and I assume I need some KDE Libs?
<Slart> icewolfca: there's also .. hmm.. cdrecord I think it's called.. command line only
<sfears> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<scunizi> icewolfca, they will pull in automatically
<Crusher> ikonia: actually i m trying to install a mac for linux theme
<jrib> icewolfca: apt takes care of that
<icewolfca> ok
<bazhang> icewolfca, its well worth it. k3b is the standard
<icewolfca> thanks
<icewolfca> ok
<Dabbu> snowwhite: thanks sweetheart...changing <iostream.h> to <iostream> worked
<Slart> hmm.. am I the only one not using k3b?? =)
<icewolfca> kinda like a nero for Linux?
<Dabbu> snowwhite: thank u
<flambyx> anyone knows how to get my cdrom to mount anything ?
<snowwhite> snowwhite, cool
 * sfears can't mount devices listed in lsusb
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart yes
<scunizi> Slart, of course!  you dare to be different :)
<sfears> flambyx: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<flambyx> sfears, doesn't work
<sfears> flambyx: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom -t iso9660
<icewolfca> I am pushing nearly 702k a second from Oregon state Univ
<sinbox> gnomebaker <3
<Slart> gah.. I knew it =)
<icewolfca> wheeee
<n8tuser> flambyx-> you have to insert a cdrom in it
<tomcheng76> flambyx: i got this entry in /etc/fstab:   /dev/scd0                                 /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0 0
<icewolfca> sfears: do you really need to specify the standard?
<sfears> icewolfca: i don't know
<snowwhite> Dabbu, cool
<Dabbu> snowwhite: but both should work
<flambyx> sfears : doesn't work
<sfears> what's the error?
<newfeats> are the development packages such as GCC usable to create 'my' own distro?
<flambyx> sfears : mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<lefix> hi all
<vignesh> flambyx, what about sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom -t iso9660
<mysticalone> I'm having trouble settings up vino on 8.10 Server. I try to vnc to the box but i get a failed to connect.
<shubbar> i installed module-assistant and tried it for nvidia but nvidia-kernel-source build fails
<flambyx> vignesh, mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<snowwhite> Dabbu, i think <iostream.h> is not the correct syntax according to standard C compile
<shubbar> i think something is missing from my system
<Dabbu> snowwhite: ok.......
<Crusher> Slart: hey when i tried to " make install " a tar.bz2 file i got this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/79345/
<snowwhite> Dabbu, and G++ is the standard compiler for c++
<Rashomon> I'm trying to configure a Ubuntu install to force the NIC to run at Full-duplex. But I keep getting the server to reset to half duplex (i.e. boot time). What's the best way to configure this? I am using mii-tool to configure it at the moment, on Ubuntu 8.10-Interpid.
<alex_21> Hey, so I have my theme, now how do I set gdm to use it via command line? I have both a gdm.conf-cusom file and the gdm.conf file that overrides the first one
<Slart> Crusher: what does the readme say about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusher Why not install cairo-dock. it has the OSX menus and looks good
<shubbar> does ubuntu version refer to year.month?
<Jack_Sparrow> shubbar yes
<lefix> i 've got a question to you, i want to disable the startup sound from ubuntu 8.10. i know it should work like this: system->preferences->Sound-> ... but the window with the sound preferences does not appear, could somebody pls help me with this prob?
<flambyx> vignesh, i don't understand, here is my fstab : http://paste.ubuntu.com/79350/ isn't scd0 in it ?
<riotkittie> is it possible to add commands to the context menu in nautilus?
<Slart> shubbar: yes
<Dreamer3> is inittab completely depreciated?
<Slart> riotkittie: yes
<Dreamer3> or will it still be examed on a reboot?
<Dreamer3> (i'm on 8.04)
<Slart> riotkittie: at least in nautilus
<lefix> talk to me Dreamer3 ?
<sfears> flambyx: vignesh, i'm having a similar problem.. i have a usb camera & an internal SD card reader i'm trying to mount
<shubbar> and does Canonical always release ubuntu twice a year?
<sfears> i can't figure out which /dev/??? to mount to /media/cam
<ikonia> Crusher: what version of ubuntu ?
<jrib> riotkittie: use 'nautilus actions' or 'nautilus scripts'
<Slart> !info nautilus-actions | riotkittie
<ubottu> nautilus-actions (source: nautilus-actions): nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 250 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears those internal card readers can really be a pain unless they use the std default driver
<riotkittie> jrib: Slart: thanks :>
<Slart> shubbar: yes
<ikonia> Crusher: you shouldn't need to "make install" a theme file
<vignesh> sfears, regarding the card reader, it might have a filesystem that the kernel doesnt know..
<flambyx> sfears, didn't even try my cam
<DaHopi> snek: if u use "glossy" window decorations, this bug is obsolete
<lefix> can somebody pls help me?
<Slart> shubbar: at least I think so.. why not check the ubuntu site.. all this info is there
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears Are you trying to get a camera to work or create and mount a drive
<Crusher> ikonia: oh!! i got messed up in that whole thing
<vignesh> flambyx, sfears what version u use ? cuz my hardy detected the camera when i just plugged it..
<snek> DaHopi: ok I'll try it out
<sfears> i have the windows drivers vignesh Jack_Sparrow
<Crusher> ikonia: what should i do then?
<flambyx> vignesh, 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears that wont help
<sfears> darn
<ikonia> Crusher what version of ubuntu are you on, as it look slike it's querying an object ?
<shubbar> slart, chatting is more interactive
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears I just pted for a $5 external
<sfears> it's listed on lsusb vignesh Jack_Sparrow
<flambyx> vignesh, installed from a liveCD .... and i can't get any access to that CD again ( or any CD btw )
<Crusher> ikonia: hardy heron
<cheffin> hallo?
<ikonia> Crusher: are you still using ultimate edition as that has a slight change so I need to know what change to look up
<sfears> how about thru my digital camera?
<cheffin> hey.. who is there ?
<vignesh> sfears, try searching for some linux drivers
<cheffin> i am new
<ikonia> Crusher: 1300+ users are here
<lefix> cheffi german?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > cheffin
<ubottu> cheffin, please see my private message
<cheffin> i want to install sth, but id dont know how
<shubbar> why do video card manufacturers keep their drivers closed?
<ikonia> shubbar: ask them, not us
<sfears> what's a good open source card?
<sfears> what's a good open source video card?
<ikonia> sfears intel
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears if it is a laptop, look up your laptop in hardware and see what others have done
<shubbar> ikonia, guess their keep their mouths closed also
<lefix> !ask > cheffin
<ubottu> cheffin, please see my private message
<grindhold_> !ask sound driver
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> shubbar not really
<Jack_Sparrow> shubbar to keep their programing and hardware tricks secret from the competition
<zueight> org puteh kimak!!
<zueight> cibai
<lefix> !ask > grindhold
<jrib> !my | zueight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my
<Crusher> ikonia: i must admit that i've lied u .....actually i am using still the same ultimate edition....which i can't uninstall just because of some reasons....
<cheffin> man ey. ik seh hier überhaupt nich durch
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusher Then stop wasting our time
<lefix> cheffin wasn los?
<zueight> (^0^)
<simplexio> shubbar: probably because there ip problems. they dont have license to share someparts of source and there maybe some patented stuff that they dont own
<cheffin> wat is das fürn chat?
<lefix> das der ubuntu channel
<Jack_Sparrow> cheffin please stop
<cheffin> was soll ich den stoppen ?
<jrib> !de | cheffin
<ubottu> cheffin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zueight> taik idong
<gioele> are there PPAs with flash 10 64-bit?
<TuxSympathiser> is there any danager to intel ethernet cards using the e1000e module anymore, its just I'm experiencing kernel panics and it may just be due to this module!
<lefix> für linux systeme, ist nur für linux und eigentlich nur auf englisch
<santor> does teh clipboard use a fifo? if so where is it
<shubbar> simplexio, ip?
<zueight> malaysia boleh
<simplexio> shubbar: intellectual property
<abchirk> Which tools I can use for partition recovery?
<santor> i'd like to be able to do soemthign like cat file |  /path/to/some/fifo then be able to paste the contents of somefile
<temppy> gioele: the ubuntu package just downloads the flash binary, and puts it in your plugins folder.  There isn't a need for a PPA
<jrib> zueight: /join #ubuntu-my
<lefix> can somebody help me pls?
<gioele> temppy: the ubuntu package downloads the 32-bit version
<jrib> lefix: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<scunizi> santor, pastebinit will do that from terminal
<Slart> abchirk: testdisk is one.. but it's tricky
<sfears> Jack_Sparrow: I can't find the laptop hardware section
<gioele> I'd like to install the recently-released 64-bit rc
<lefix> i asked it but nobody answer to me
<abchirk> hm yes... does anyone knows a other tool? :)
<lefix> i 've got a question to you, i want to disable the startup sound from ubuntu 8.10. i know it should work like this: system->preferences->Sound-> ... but the window with the sound preferences does not appear, could somebody pls help me with this prob?
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears let me see if I can find it..
<temppy> gioele: yeah, but you can just install the 64bit version yourself I think.  Just download it, and put it in your plugin folder
<zueight> orait!!
<gioele> temppy: I know that as well, I just would like to know if anyone packaged it and released in its PPA
<sfears> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntuhcl.org
<hwilde> lefix, System -> Preferences -> Sounds ->  Sounds tab
<santor> scunizi: do you understand what a fifo is? why do i need ot isntall another app to | soemthing to the clipboard
<Rashomon> Anyone? My Ubuntu 8.10 server install does have some extremely slow net-downloads (for example through aptitude). My guess is that there's something to do with half/full-duplex - the server currently runs in half duplex. What is the preffered way to change this?
<lefix> hwilde: yes i see the tab (starting sound) but the window doesn't open
<zueight> taik
<e-head> hey
<zueight> hoi!!
<hwilde> Rashomon, goto command line and type sudo ethtool eth0
<scunizi> santor, I thought you wanted to paste it to a paste bin.. for posting.. sorry if I missunderstood what you wanted.
<bazhang> zueight, english here
<hwilde> lefix, it should be a window titels Sound Preferences with three tabs Devices, Sounds, System Beep
<Rashomon> hwilde: I don't have ethtool, mii-tool?
<santor> scunizi: well sometimes i do, i want to get text from a file into teh clipbard thoguh
<bazhang> zueight, for malay /join #ubuntu-my
<Slart> santor: many shells have some kind of push/pop functionality built in.. take a look at bash, see if it's got it
<hwilde> Rashomon, sudo apt-get install ethtool.
<lefix> hwilde: yes but my ubuntu (version 8.10) doesn't open this window
<ndlovu> alex_21, did you add "GraphicalTheme=osx-login" to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom ?
<hwilde> lefix sry I dunno... that is a problem.
<santor> slart if you are referring ot the highlight/mouse button 2 thing i dont' liek it
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears try this  http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<rohdef> anyone who knows how to make the Huawei E220 modem work? Linux finds it, but I can't get it to connect
<lefix> hwilde i know
<Slart> santor: nope.. not that
<zueight> bazhang
<scunizi> santor,  to the clipboard I don't know how to do.. to paste automatically and have a pastebin link returned then pastebinit will do the job.
<hwilde> lefix, let me see if I can figure out the comand to open that window...
<flambyx> Jack_Sparrow, what if my laptop isn't in the list ?
<bazhang> zueight, this is for english language support. and you are already in #ubuntu-my
<Jack_Sparrow> flambyx then it will be a new experience for you
<snek> Rashomon: half-duplex could definitely slow down your network
<vladuz976> when i switch my keyboard layout to Dvorak, I half half of the keyboard full of dead keys. Any advice?
<santor> scunizi: well, i'd assume the clipboard is as simple as a fifo that you put stuff in and pull stuff out of
<snek> Rashomon: really try to get full-duplex working
<zueight> yaka... benar cta tok ka..
<mannytu> do I need to download extra files to run sh scripts?
<Jack_Sparrow> mannytu no
<santor> Rashomon: thats most likely the cause of a bad ethernet cable, get a different cable and see if it goes into full duplex mode
<hwilde> lefix, try gksu gnome-sound-properties
<snek> mannytu: no, but you have to make them executable with: sudo chmod +x filename
<Rashomon> snek & hwilde: hmmm, it seems to be working. http://paste.ubuntu.com/79357/
<odinsbane> Anybody here know how I can look up my modem.  I cannot find it with lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> mannytu or sudo bash filename
<UnknownUser56> test
<Maveas> Someone with the new G1?
<juerg> test
<Jack_Sparrow> fail
<hwilde> Rashomon,         Duplex: Full   1000MB/s    that looks right
<n8tuser> odinsbane-> externally attached? what kind?
<flambyx> Jack_Sparrow, oh ... no way to find it somewhere else ? i coul find mine here : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/liste_portables_zepto ( it's the Znote 6625WD )
<snek> mannytu: fibre gbit? nice :)
<scunizi> santor, probably.. I'll google and see
<anon> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> flambyx the internet is a big place, you will find lost of info..
<zueight> hoi
<Rashomon> snek & hwilde & santor: I get 225 b/s from it, where the network should easily provide 10 Mb/s in a jiffy. Mii-tool says that my NIC advertises HD though.
<odinsbane> n8tuser Internal, it is on a dell laptop, and the plug is right next to the ethernet plug.
<Jack_Sparrow> zueight Please stop
<anon> is it possible to safely install jaunty packages in Ibex?
<mannytu> snek: I understand; however, on my laptop the sh script fails... (it's an AMD Chip)
<anon> and how would you go about it
<hwilde> Rashomon, try connecting to something else
<zueight> ok boss
<Tundrayeti311> anon: Define safe
<scunizi> santor, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/xclip-linux-insert-files-command-output-intoclipboard/
<n8tuser> odinsbane-> lshw -C network  shows anything ? or just lshw
<Jack_Sparrow> mannytu not being ablt to execute a script is different that debugging one to get it going
<Rashomon> maybe I should try wgett'ing  something large from someplace else. aptitude does however use the closest and speediest servers at the moment
<snek> mannytu: you having an AMD chip has nothing to do with it
<Jack_Sparrow> anon THe std answer is no
<odinsbane> n8tuser it shows information on my ethernet and wireless only.
<Maveas> No one with G1? :)
<anon> Tundrayeti311, safe as in the system doesn't crash, although i assume i understand it can vary on interpretation
<bazhang> Maveas, what is g1
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<EQUIV> Is it better to have 2 singel core processors than one dual core?
<santor> scunizi xclip doesn't put anythign to the clipboard for me, jsut the highlight buffer thingy
<odinsbane> I suspect it is a conexant modem, Ill go on dells site and figure it out.
<anon> there's a new version of an application, which requires a newer dependency
<DarkAngel> Got some problems with my Geforce 7600GT PCI-E and my NoName LCD,.. After installing the Nvidia drivers version 177 for activating hardware accleration screen stays black... Threads in the board were no help until now
<lefix> hwilde: error message: unable to start the manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'. Without the GNOME settings manager running, some prefenrences my not take effect. This could indicate a problem wirh Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager
<hwilde> lefix, ignore
<bazhang> anon, that will break your system. dont do it
<mannytu> Jack_Sparrow: I ran it on my desktop and it worked? So, I am not sure what is going on... http://paste.ubuntu.com/79363/
<hwilde> lefix, does it open sound properties then
<lefix> but nothing happens
<anon> bazhang, how do you know?
<hwilde> lefix, sorry I dunno.  you should probably log out and log back in or reboot or whatever
<n8tuser> odinsbane-> lshal
<bazhang> anon, it is not supported here. read the topic in #ubuntu+1 for further discussion
<lefix> hwilde i tried for many many times, but it doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> mannytu try /j #Bash
<EQUIV> Is it better to have 2 singel core processors than one dual core?
<anon> lol
<christian81> hallo zusamm
<c3po> hi, i am dual booting windows and ubuntu. then after i updated ubuntu (specifically the kernel version i think) grub displayed like two versions of kernel.. any ideas?
<bazhang> EQUIV, please ask in ##hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> c3po It is normal
<anon> bazhang is a resident troll?
<alex_21> Hey, so I have my theme, now how do I set gdm to use it via command line? I have both a gdm.conf-cusom file and the gdm.conf file that overrides the first one It should be that I use gdm.conf-custom,but the gdm.conf overrides it
<c3po> hmm. so if there's an update again it would create like 3 of them?
<Jack_Sparrow> anon No resident op
<bazhang> no.
<bazookatooth> has anyone ever gotten a laptop installation working optimally w/ a docking station?
<christian81> hello there, i need some help with setting up my wwan card in my notebook
<Sp0oZ> c3po no just previous working
<snek> c3po: you can limit the amount of kernels it shows by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<christian81> who wants to help?
<ndlovu> alex_21, so did you add "GraphicalTheme=osx-login" to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom ?
<c3po> i see.. thanks
<snek> c3po: howmany=all
<Rashomon> snek & hwilde & santor: I jsut tried wgetting emacs from gnu.org and in the beginning it goes fast (1 Mb/s) and then it starts slowing down (after some 5-6 MB has been downloaded). Now it's just standing still
<lefix> hwilde: i ve got some other errors with my ubuntu, if i want to start compiz fusion my system is extremly lagging, and my Update manager tells me that there are two broken packages and  i cant download or install linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic, dunno what it is and if i need it ...
<c3po> howmany=all?
<alex_21> <ndlovu> Not yet
<ndlovu> alex_21, gdm.conf-custom should override gdm.conf
<pi_> im dual booting ubunto and windows, and installed ubunto on my disk that has all my music/videos in windows, any way to get ubunto to read/see them?
<snek> c3po: you can edit that to show how many you want.. so howmany=3 will show last 3 kernels.. howmany=all will show ALL kernels :)
<hwilde> lefix, you need to fix all of that stuff!
<christian81> i always get the message "connection terminated" when using network-manager 0.7 to connect to swisscom-network. i am using ubuntu 8.10.-
<c3po> i see.. thanks :)
<sfears> pi_.. look in your /windows directory
<ndlovu> alex_21, find the [gui] section, and add GraphicalTheme=osx-login under that
<santor> Rashomon: hmm, do you have any other computers to try this on, maybe its network issues
<alex_21> <ndlovu> Now I did, so what do I do now
<lefix> hwilde but dont know how i tried to repare the broken packages (update manager -> reinstall)
<ndlovu> alex_21, I think that should be all that it takes... try restarting X
<christian81> hey guys, please help me
<christian81> i am sure that it will be easy for you...
<hwilde> lefix, goto command line plz
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > christian81
<ubottu> christian81, please see my private message
<snek> lol
<pi_> sfears: my music and windows are on two different hdds
<Maveas> bazhang: G1 is a mobile with Android (made by Google)
<NicEXE> I get no sound at all... when I go to sound application and press the test key this error shows up "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback." how can I get my sound back without restarting?
<hwilde> lefix, type "sudo apt-get update"
<c3po> snek, so if i do howmany=1 it would only display the latest working right?
<christian81> really big channel...
<odinsbane> Has anybody tried to update their bios through wine?
<bazhang> Maveas, please discuss non-support related items in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<alex_21> <ndlovu> Now I did, so how do you restart x?
<lefix> hwilde k
<snek> c3po: that is correct
<Jack_Sparrow> NicEXE try running the volume controls all the way down and back up
<SlimeyPete> odinsbane: no, but that sounds like an extraordinarily dangerous thing to do
<c3po> thanks :)
<Maveas> I don't want to discuss it, I want to know if anyone has it?
<lefix> hwilde "Reading package lists ... Done"
<ndlovu> alex_21, Ctl+Alt+backspace should do it
<Jack_Sparrow> odinsbane are you feeling self destructive..  DONT DO TI
<hwilde> lefix, "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Maveas> Cause I want it too but can't by it in Denmark
<snek> odinsbane: lol.. are you nuts? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Maveas Offtopic.. thanks
<odinsbane> I don't have much intention of doing it. It was the autochoice when I clicked on download
<snek> odinsbane: i'd recommend booting DOS from a usb-stick or something and using a dos flasher instead
<Maveas> Lol, ok then
<lefix> hwilde: "Reading package lists... Done
<lefix> lefix@lefix:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<lefix> Reading package lists... Done
<lefix> Building dependency tree
<lefix> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> lefix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde> I would recommend not updating your bios because you don't have a clue.
<lefix> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<DarkAngel> Got some problems with my Geforce 7600GT PCI-E and my NoName LCD,.. After installing the Nvidia drivers version 177 for activating hardware accleration screen stays black... Threads in the board were no help until now
<hwilde> lefix, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<hwilde> !pastebin > lefix
<ubottu> lefix, please see my private message
<NicEXE> Jack_Sparrow: doesn't work
<snek> DarkAngel: maybe your resolution or refreshrate are set too high
<snek> DarkAngel: a lot of monitors will tell you if refreshrate is too high with something like "signal out of sync" but not all
<alex_21> <ndlovu> Now I did, so I just got the standard gdm login
<Jack_Sparrow> NicEXE you can try /j #alsa
<incepator> books for ubuntu ?
<odinsbane> That does sound like a good idea using dos on a flash stick.
<alex_21> <ndlovu> Now I did, so I just got the standard login, not my new one
<lefix> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/d3a4d6933
<mysticalone> how do I open the Synaptic package manager from terminal?
<lefix> hwilde: i know pastebin ^^
<snek> odinsbane: check http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Jack_Sparrow> mysticalone sudo synaptic?
<ndlovu> alex_21, hmm... so you have 'GraphicalTheme=osx-login' in gdm.conf-custom ?
<hwilde> lefix, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Jack_Sparrow> mysticalone gksudo synaptic?
<alex_21> <ndlovu> Now I did, yesso I just got the standard login, not my new one
<lefix> hwilde: yes this is the result
<mysticalone> I must have misspelled it the first time
<bojtel> anyone here who can help me , got some problems in twinview setup
<pi_> Im dual booting windows & ubuntu, and i installed ubuntu on my windows D:\ which also contains all of my music, any way to see/read those file here in ubuntu?
<ndlovu> alex_21, and you copied the expanded osx-login directory to /usr/share/gdm/themes/ ?
<hwilde> bazhang, check out lefix's error:    linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-9-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic but it is not installed
<hwilde> it's like half-upgraded
<tv7497> guys well the comp guy just now fixed a nvidia graphics card for my new comp well it worked pretty cool with windows i tried to activate it in ubuntu by going to hardware drivers and i get nvidia accelerated graphics driver ver 173 and 177 i press on activate button it prompts me for my password then nothing happens what am i doing wrong
<NicEXE> I get no sound at all... when I go to sound application and press the test key this error shows up "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback." how can I get my sound back without restarting?
<usamahashimi> Hello everyone!
<bazhang> lefix, was there a power outage?
<usamahashimi> For how long I can keep my computer running (and not turn off)?
<Rashomon> santor: I've tried from my office coputer and there's no problem. The server is in a remote location though, but there shouldn't be any problems there at the moment. Out other servers are there and they have no problems
<alex_21> <ndlovu> Now I did, yesso I just got the standard login, not my new one. Here is my file http://paste.ubuntu.com/79370/
<Jack_Sparrow> pi_ It should have seen and mounted your ntfs drive assuming ntfs
<hwilde> usamahashimi, forever.
<lefix> hwilde: i did it again an now there was this: (i think the same) http://pastebin.com/d16bb4f84
<snek> usamahashimi: forever if it's stable
<[c0re]> hi how do i install mouse pointer?
<pi_> it's NTSF
<pi_> but i can't see it
<hwilde> lefix, close synaptic or update manager or whatever else you have open
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<snek> !help
<usamahashimi> hwilde, snek: How can I know that my computer is stable?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hwilde> usamahashimi, System-> Admin -> System Monitor
<snek> usamahashimi: hmm well, that's usually pretty obvious.. if things stop working after a few weeks it's not stable? :)
<lefix> bazhang no
<usamahashimi> hwilde, does my hardware play any role, like power supply, processor?
<hwilde> usamahashimi, hardware doesn't last forever, so it will die eventualy ?
<NicEXE> I get no sound at all... when I go to sound application and press the test key this error shows up "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback." how can I get my sound back without restarting?
<usamahashimi> hwilde, actually i am using non-branded computer thats why i am concerned about that
<snek> usamahashimi: if you buy expensive server hardware it will most likely last longer than ultra cheap consumer hardware :)
<pi_> but how come i can see my two other drives but just not the one i installed bunti on?
<usamahashimi> snek, i am using non-branded computer
<snek> usamahashimi: it's the parts that matter, not the name on the case
<lefix> hwilde: do you know how the process is called
<alex_21> <ndlovu> Now I did, yes I did mv it ther, and it is there. so I just got the standard login, not my new one. Here is my file http://paste.ubuntu.com/79370/
<usamahashimi> hwilde, snek: if i tell you my hardware, can you tell me ?
<hwilde> usamahashimi, sorry what does this have to do with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> pi_ IN terminal try sudo fdisk -l
<snek> hwidle: hmm good point :P
<hwilde> lefix, reboot and come back and we will help you ok
<pi_> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> pi_ see also mount
<mysticalone> After enabling Remote Desktop in 8.10, I fail to connect from Windows vnc client, I've set everything up correctly. Could it be the SSH connection?
<ndlovu> alex_21, I'm going to restart my X using your gdm.conf-custom file and see if it works here... I'll be back in a moment
<Phase> In the Resolution settings, The refresh rate is set at 60Hz, but I have both 70 and 75 also, what kind of performance (boost/decrease) would this affect in changing it to a higher number?
<lefix> hwilde: but it starts automatically
<usamahashimi> hwilde, snek : i am not worried about ubuntu because i know that its stable enough, I am only concerned about my power supply
<[c0re]> cursor themes are not working with gnome
<tv7497> guys anyone little help
<[c0re]> any idea how do i fix it?
<bojtel> anyone who can help me with twinview conf?
<blunderbomb> hi all
<usamahashimi> Is it possible to know about power supply without opening my computer's casing?
<dougl> I just installed kubuntu 8.10 and am trying to config compiz anyone suggest a good read?
<tyler_d1> help installing a virtual nic please?
 * dougl is googling it now
<scopecreep> usamahashimi, only if you smell it, which is bad
<hwilde> usamahashimi, so buy a new power supply.  or join #hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> usamahashimi PLease try /j #Hardware
<krish_> i updated the sources.list file on my server. how can i make apt recognize the changes i made
<usamahashimi> scopecreep, If I touch back of my computer, its very cool, may be because of winter!
<hwilde> krish_, sudo apt-get update
<blunderbomb> Im having a problem, i just installed 8.10, problem is i cant connect to the internet i think its a bug. I have a wired connection.
<bojtel> need help setting up 2 displays , someone  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> krish_ sudo apt-get update
<hwilde> !dualhead | bojtel
<ubottu> bojtel: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<usamahashimi> Jack_Sparrow, good nick :)
<Jack_Sparrow> krish_ please note, odd repos bring odd results
<NetM> i added another language to my keyboard , how can i change it ?
<scopecreep> usamahashimi, i mean more of an ozone smell
<NetM> ctrl + shift didnt work
<usamahashimi> lemme go to #hardware
<mysticalone> remote desktop is a pain on ubuntu server
<alex_21> <ndlovu> Ok, I'll waitNow I did, yes I did mv it ther, and it is there. so I just got the standard login, not my new one. Here is my file http://paste.ubuntu.com/79370/
<krish_> hwilde thanks a lot
<erbi> have you modified your /etc/sysctl.conf to tweak your tcp scale windows and such ?
<krish_> Jack_Sparrow thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<lefix> hwilde: do you mean the update-notifier?
<nightclaw> is there a way to convert ntfs to ext3 without moving all the data around?
<snek> erbi: are you refering to mysticalone?
<usamahashimi> Does utorrent available for ubuntu?
<scopecreep> nightclaw, negative, not that i know of
<erbi> no.. anybody
<Jack_Sparrow> !ifo rtottent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifo rtottent
<krish_> Jack_Sarrow I edited the sources.list file so tht I am able to install packages over the internet
<scopecreep> utorrent is win/mac only i think
<snek> usamahashmi: nope, but but you can use Wine...
<Teisei> usamahashimi: Yes, but you have to run it on Wine
<Jack_Sparrow> !info torrent
<ubottu> Package torrent does not exist in intrepid
<hwilde> lefix, close everything you have open...
<snek> usamahashimi: i've been running utorrent under wine for over 2 years now, it's perfectly stable
<Jack_Sparrow> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 325 kB, installed size 884 kB
<blunderbomb> can anybody help me with  me not being able to connect to internet wired connection 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry about that people.. fat fingers this am
<[T]ank> I have a usb thumbdrive that the partition has been removed. So... fdisk cannot see the drive now. Is there a way to correct that?
<usamahashimi> Teisei, snek: Does this affect download speed (i mean running under wine)?
<NetM> [T]ank try partition magic
<Teisei> !info azureus
<ubottu> azureus (source: azureus): BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1.0-3ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 10054 kB, installed size 11488 kB
<erbi> im trying to tweak my TCP performance so i can download faster + browse internet faster.. it has something to do with sysctl.conf and changing the scaling windows and such, who has done that? could i see your script?
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]ank  gparted and create a new partition
<Teisei> usamahashimi: No it doesn't, it runs well :)
<[T]ank> NetM: isnt that the same as gparted? that also does not work
<Teisei> And fast
<lefix> hwilde: k
<snek> usamahashimi: doubt it, i get my full 1MB/s with uTorrent under both Wine and on my Windows machine
<[T]ank> unless I do not know what I am doing ;-)
<ndlovu> alex_21, it works fine on my system, but the interface is still not text based and it might seem the same to you as the original theme, is that a possibility?
<lefix> hwilde and now?
<nightclaw> thx, i apt-get --purge remove landscape 'ed do i have to do something else to get rid of it?
<usamahashimi> Teisei, does the selection of torrent client affects download speed, i mean that some clients give you more speed and some give less speed?
<NetM> i added another language to my keyboard , how can i change it ? i tried ctrl + shift but didnt work.
<lefix> hwilde i have to mention that i killed the update-notifier process
<erbi> anybody?
<Teisei> usamahashimi: I guess it doesn't matter which client you use :)
<usamahashimi> snek, I am using Transmission, what do you think about it?
<Teisei> I prefer Azureus though :)
<bojtel> hwidle: you know anything about running 2 displays?
<blunderbomb> is there a fix to the bugs in net manager.7 yet?
<nightclaw> Transmission is basic
<[T]ank> its only shows my /dev/sda in my devices list.
<usamahashimi> Teisei, Guess! So you are not sure :)
<snek> usamahashimi: i have tried most other clients and uTorrent just seems fastest.. it's lite (azureus is quite bloated I find, thx to java) and Transmission has problems finding peers/connecting to trackers (just compared it today between a colleague and my box)
<turuburu> guys what u propose for initial ubuntu security hardening. do u know any good guide?
<usamahashimi> What do you think about Transmission (client)?
<Teisei> usamahashimi: I haven't tried every bittorrent clients there are, but the ones I have tried have performed equally :)
<alex_21> <ndlovu> Hey, visually it is the original theme. I am not sure what you mean
<[T]ank> usamahashimi: I use it. I like it
<blunderbomb> any help?
<Phase> In the Resolution settings, The refresh rate is set at 60Hz, but I have both 70 and 75 also, what kind of performance (boost/decrease) would this affect in changing it to a higher number?
<Teisei> I'm using Gjiten and when I try to remove dictionaries from Preferences, the program crashes
<ikonia> Phase quicker refresh rate, less flicker
<snek> usamahashimi: wine is easy enough to setup: sudo aptitude install wine, then just download & install uTorrent like it's a normal windows program
<Teisei> Can anybody help?
<usamahashimi> Is there any plan for utorrent client for linux?
<erbi> im trying to tweak my TCP performance so i can download faster + browse internet faster.. it has something to do with sysctl.conf and changing the scaling windows and such, who has done that? could i see your script?
<ikonia> usamahashimi: speak to utorrent
<bojtel> Phase: are you running twinview?
<snek> dunno, they are working on a mac client.. so who knows :)
<scopecreep> usamahashimi, utorrent is closed source, so it might be rough
<Phase> bojtel, Never heard of it.
<tv7497> guys well the comp guy just now fixed a nvidia graphics card for my new comp well it worked pretty cool with windows i tried to activate it in ubuntu by going to hardware drivers and i get nvidia accelerated graphics driver ver 173 and 177 i press on activate button it prompts me for my password then nothing happens could any one help me with this my model is gforce 9400 gt
<snek> gotta go, laters all
<blunderbomb> anybody help with a network manager .7 issue
<usamahashimi> snek, yes, i have used wine, but in that case wine lies b/w your system and your os
<usamahashimi> I think i should give wine and utorrent a try, thanks all of you :)
<madsj> where can i find xmms ? it's (to me, it's a bit odd!) not availble in synaptic
<lefix> hwilde and what should i do now?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in intrepid
<Rashomon> How do I find out the name of my eth1 device, i.e. what brand/make it is?
<blunderbomb> i cant even connect to the internet im on windows :(
<ikonia> madsj: it's been disacontinued
<madsj> audacious misses some features, that I appreciate greatly
<Gnea> !xmms | madsj
<ubottu> madsj: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ikonia> madsj: audacious is the closest thing
<bojtel> CUPE: are you running 2 displays?
<erUSUL> erbi: window scaling can only be disabled or enabled... disabling it will worsen your internet performance
<usamahashimi> Jack_Sparrow, do you want to know how to install xmms?
<dropper> I'd like to check my harddrive before I install Ubuntu, are there tools on the (8.1) install disk to do this??
<Jack_Sparrow> blunderbomb you cant connect to internet with windows or ubuntu?
<alex_21> I'll be back, thanks for all the help
<madsj> oh, I didn't know it has been discontinued
<Jack_Sparrow> usamahashimi No
<tv7497> bazhang: sir little bit of help
<usamahashimi> Jack_Sparrow, you asked from ubot :)
<humphrey> hello, can anyone tell me where the kernel sources directory is for xubuntu?
<FoXeR> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64 understand Russian language ?
<blunderbomb> everythings fine except ubuntu 8.10 , i can  connect via live other distros as well
<ikonia> humphrey /usr/src
<bazhang> tv7497, which card
<erUSUL> FoXeR: it should
<Jack_Sparrow> usamahashimi I was pointing out to a user that it is not included in Intrepid
<humphrey> thankyou ikonia
<Teisei> Audacious seems like XMMS
<ndlovu> alex_21, then I don't know. You could try change "GraphicalTheme=Human" to "GraphicalTheme=osx-login" in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Teisei> !audacious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<erUSUL> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<usamahashimi> Jack_Sparrow, I found a very easy way to install it
<Teisei> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-3ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 1133 kB, installed size 3848 kB
<Teisei> You can make it look like XMMS
<Jack_Sparrow> usamahashimi What part of I am not trying to install a discontiunued and unsupported program are you having trouble understanding
<tv7497> bazhang: gforce nvidia 9400 gt i googled it sir well the problem is if i give activate the driver in hardware drivers it runs for a sec thats it nothing much
<FoXeR> erUSUL: thx
<bazhang> tv7497, and you restarted?
<tv7497> bazhang: twice sir
<blunderbomb> so i dont know what to do
<bazhang> tv7497, any errors?
<usamahashimi> Jack_Sparrow, xmms rock
<usamahashimi> s
<tv7497> bazhang: no sir it pretends nothing has happened
<bazhang> usamahashimi, offtopic
<dishayu> i can't enable proprietary drivers for my nvidia graphics card in ubuntu 8.10 i386, when i click on activate, it pops up a window "downloading and installing" and it vanishes in a second or so, and nothing happens, what do i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > usamahashimi
<ubottu> usamahashimi, please see my private message
<tv7497> dishayu: dude the same here
<bazhang> tv7497, do the hardware drivers even support that card?
<usamahashimi> !ot > Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow, please see my private message
<blunderbomb> any help with connecting to internet ubuntu 8.10
<dishayu> bazhang : yes they do
<slobad23> hey there all - can someone please help me ge my wireless card working on my thinkpad r61i
<scopecreep> my geforce 9800+ works fine
<FoXeR> Here there are Russian people?
<bazhang> !ru | FoXeR
<ubottu> FoXeR: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jack_Sparrow> FoXeR We have a whole russian channel
<tv7497> bazhang: what do you mean by that sir it clearly states ver 173 and ver 177 ( recommended)
<pi_> whats the the command for mounting a disk?
<slobad23> apparently the wireless network card "intel 3945abg" should work out of the box, but it doesnt seem to connect to my wireless
<FoXeR> Jack_Sparrow: where ?
<Jack_Sparrow> FoXeR look up
<spiderzz> holy crap
<slobad23> pi_: mount? :p
<spiderzz> im not the only noob
<lefix> hwilde not available a.m.?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<blunderbomb> i can connect to all distros and windows i try except for ubuntu 8.10 any help???
<pi_> yea mount disk name doens't work :-(
<FoXeR> Jack_Sparrow: i blind ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<tv7497> dishayu:dude is it gforce 9400 gt
<jrib> tv7497, bazhang: have to go, but last time I saw this, purging everything with nvidia in the name that was installed, and installing nvidia-glx-177 led us to a dkms error.  And then installing kernel source solved that.  Might be worth a try
<bojtel> need help setting up twinview in X
<FoXeR> bazhang: ìîæåø äàòü àñþ ? åñòü ïàðó âîïðîñîâ ...
<dishayu> tv7497 : no, i have a 7300GT
<scopecreep> tv7497, i believe only the latest drivers are recommended unless they bork something
<takuya> Hey guys
<spiderzz> hi
<blunderbomb> Legally Blind Man needs to connect to inter BUT CANT!!! plz help
<takuya> I had a simple question. I finally got Ubuntu 8.10 installed on my MBP, graphics working and all. Funnily enough, Compiz won't do the desktop cube.
<hwilde> lefix, que pasa
<bazhang> FoXeR, /join #ubuntu-ru
<hwilde> lefix, did you get that command to run yet
<bazhang> blunderbomb, ethernet or wireless
<takuya> I set it up, 4 workspaces, turned on cube, and it only does a kind of wall effect. I was just wondering if I was doing something wrong.
<dishayu> scopecreep : but 177 series drivers support 7 series and 8 and 9, but no luck with installation...
<blunderbomb> baz... wired
<blunderbomb> ethernet
<dropper> I'd like to check my harddrive before I install Ubuntu, are there tools on the (8.1) install disk to do this??
<bazhang> blunderbomb, open a terminal
<Gnea> blunderbomb: and you're connected via windows?
<agp> hello all, i have two partritions disk and disk-1 i mounted them x) (btw i am with live-cd) and i need to copy files from disk-1 to disk and i dont have permissions to do that, how i can do it ? Ty fpr help
<blunderbomb> yes right now im on windows
<pi_> can't find sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab, so....
<blunderbomb> but cant connect via 8.10
<lefix> hwilde which command?
<Gnea> blunderbomb: what is your computer plugged into?
<blunderbomb> router
<hwilde> lefix, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Jack_Sparrow> Takuya Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Gnea> blunderbomb: k, that a router of your own or a cable/dsl router?
<blunderbomb> network manager says im connected firefox wont connect network tools wont ping
<spiderzz> Is anyone having problems with fire fox freezing after trying to view a video online
<blunderbomb> router of my own
<lefix> yes ive done this, now it returned an error code 1
<Jack_Sparrow> dropper it can partition format and scan the drive as part of the install
<hwilde> lefix, pastebinit
<lefix> hwilde: should i pastebin?
<dropper> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<agp> someone x)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Takuya> aha, thanks Jack_Sparrow :)
<bojtel> got resolution problems, anyone?
<pi_> answer thy PM jack sparrow!
<lefix> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/d656d7c24
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<agp> hello all, i have two partritions disk and disk-1 i mounted them x) (btw i am with live-cd) and i need to copy files from disk-1 to disk and i dont have permissions to do that, how i can do it ? Ty fpr help
<dishayu> tv7497 : i think this MIGHT help...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968723
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > pi_
<ubottu> pi_, please see my private message
<blunderbomb> I think i may  have a network manager bug problem not sure
<EQUIV> agp: check /etc/fstab
<hwilde> lefix, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic_2.6.27-9.19_i386.deb
<Gnea> blunderbomb: checked your IP settings? can you ping the router? what does /etc/resolv.conf get filled with? can you ping those?
<agp> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<agp> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<agp> /dev/sda3 swap swap defaults 0 0
<neko_> hi people
<bazhang> blunderbomb, we need you to hook up that computer to test it
<pi_> i tried to mount a HDD and i got this error, can't find sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<pi_> any one car to help?
<blunderbomb> i can ping  in every os  except for 8.10
<pi_> care*
<Gnea> bazhang: he's dual-booted
<lefix> hwilde ok done
<bazhang> ok
<Rashomon> How do I find out the name of my eth1 device, i.e. what brand/make it is?
<EQUIV> agp: do u have disk and disk-1 mounted?
<hwilde> lefix, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<hwilde> Rashomon, lspci -v
<blunderbomb> ya i have dual boot
<Gnea> blunderbomb: please boot back into ubuntu and try those out... and make note of what the 'ifconfig' command returns with in a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> pi_ From the terminal/CLI type... sudo mkdir /media/disk-1  then   sudo mount /dev/sda(x)  /media/disk-1   ( Replace sda(x) with your partition )
<archman> hello
<agp> i started live-cd and My computer -> dbl click on disk or disk-1 i think they were mounted (sry bad en)
<neko_> hey i have install some 8.10 on some new computer, the resolution tool only give me choice of funky resolution but none the one of my lcd screen
<toddoon> hi, is there a way to tag files in filesystem like delicious with websites?
<pi_> thanks agian
<blunderbomb> /etc/resolv.conf
<pi_> again*
<Jack_Sparrow> blunderbomb It is a real install and not wubi or something right?
<blunderbomb> its a reall install full
<Jack_Sparrow> had to ask
<thanda_> What is the status of ZFS in ubuntu - future versions?
<Rashomon> hwilde: would you think that my networking problem could have to do with the QLogic HBA?
<blunderbomb> do i put this in "/etc/resolv.conf" terminal?
<hwilde> Rashomon, no clue
<neko_> and the xorg.conf is so empty, i wonder if it deals with the xrandr stuff
<lefix> hwilde: i think the same (error code 1) look -> http://pastebin.com/d76f887b5
<agp> i have disk and disk-1 icons on desktop it shows me that they are mounted i think huh xD
<archman> guys i need help with vmware machine...i'm trying to resize the virtual disk, and when i issue vmware-vdiskmanager -x 12GB mydisk.vmdk it says  There is not enough space on the file system for the selected operation (14)
<archman> but there is enoguh space
<Gnea> archman: please ask in #vmware
<archman> ok
<archman> tnx
<hwilde> lefix, I dunno... what did you do to break your system like this
<hwilde> bazhang, he is looking for 2.6.27-9 but... http://pastebin.com/d76f887b5
<confused> hi guys, I got dual screen working just fine, but how do I reverse which screen is the "default" screen ?
<hwilde> confused, swap the vga cables :)
<confused> I want my XDM to appear on the left, but it appears on the right
<bojtel> can anyone help me . I got problems setting the right resolution on my second display!
<lefix> hwilde i dunno, i did nothing
<confused> hwilde: no no, the mouse moves between both monitors just fine
<confused> its not an issue with screen layout
<adrenaline> I know this is weird but I upgraded my kernel per updates with the new intrepid and now my pictures forlder is not being read with the screen saver any ideas?
<hwilde> confused, screen0 is default.  screen1 is the secondary
<adrenaline> Worked before the upgrade
<lefix> hwilde you think i should reinstall ubuntu
<hwilde> lefix, I dunno how you got it into that state.  it's probably recoverable but I dunno how
<hwilde> lefix, what were you doing before it broke
<agp> hey someone i have two partritions mounted frost one is disk with ntfs next one is disk-1 with ext3 partritions they have been mounted automaticaly i am on live-cd and i need to copi files from disk-1 to disk but when i start to copy error come with text: You do not have permission to write... how i can jump over this problem ? x)
<confused> hwilde: I do not think the names given are indicative about which screen is chosen by default
<confused> this doesn't seem to be the case
<lefix> hwilde nothing
<Gnea> !ntfs-3g | agp
<ubottu> agp: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hwilde> confused, screen0 is default buddy
<hwilde> Gnea, can you look at lefix's pastebin http://pastebin.com/d76f887b5
<confused> ok, let me rename my screens ....
<agp> ty for cooperation x)
<humphrey> hello. how do i copy a file to kernel sources directory. it says i have to be root..
<hwilde> humphrey, sudo
<Vinceman> is it possible to get cool PSP games through linux?
<mannytu> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<humphrey> will check out link, ta
<lefix> humphrey or su and than type in your password, after you copied your files write exit and you are logg out as root
<Gnea> lefix: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -f install
<confused> hwilde: no dice
<blunderbomb> Just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10. Can't connect to internet. The pop-up says I am connected, but I am not, and after I somehow get the icon to spin around it says I am disconnected.. My hardware is ok. Works from
<blunderbomb> Win XP ( have a dual boot system) and it worked fine on 8.04. I understand there are bugs in Nework Manager 0.7. What can I do in the mean time? Where can I start looking to see what is wrong? Should I go back to an earlier version of NM? Is there a config file around that needs some modification? Any work arounds? Any ideas?
<lefix> gnea error code one, should i pastebin it
<hwilde> blunderbomb, wired or lan
<blunderbomb> that is my problem copied from site
<hwilde> blunderbomb, *wireless or lan
<blunderbomb> wired
<meganox> blunderbomb: if you don't need wireless and wired a the same time try wicd
<blunderbomb> i only have ethernet wired connection
<hwilde> blunderbomb, goto terminal.  sudo kill -9 `pidof NetworkManager` `pidof NetworkManagerDispatcher`
<Gnea> lefix: from which command?
<hwilde> blunderbomb, sudo dhclient eth0
<lefix> gnea  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -f install
<humphrey> what is command for copying files?
<hwilde> humphrey, cp
<humphrey> nice1
<Gnea> lefix: okay, so it's re-downloading the kernel package?
<hwilde> Gnea, I had him delete it completely :/
<fasta> When I visit http://www.cse.unsw.com.au/~chak/haskell/c2hs/docu/usage.html I get: Usage of C➔Haskell
<mannytu> i like the "ln" command
<Gnea> hwilde: you do know that -9 is deprecated and that -10 is the current kernel version, right?
<lefix> gnea yes it has been re downloading (i think) but returned error code 1
<fasta> Instead of something without the weird chars. There must be something wrong with the encoding.
<jake_> can someone give me some help getting my wireless working please
<fasta> Where can I change that in Firefox?
<hwilde> Gnea, I've been telling him to update for hours but he can't seem to do it
<rww> adrenaline: Did you figure out your screensaver problem yet? If not, open up your home folder, press Ctrl-H to show hiden files/folders, go to the .config folder and open user-dirs.dirs (it's a text file). Is XDG_PICTURES_DIR set to the right folder?
<blunderbomb> hwilde, just type that all in and thats it?
<fasta> And, where is Iceweasel in Ubuntu?
<hwilde> blunderbomb, the first hting I told you will kill the network manager.  the second will force a dhcp request on your eth0 (wired interface)
<Gnea> lefix: what number do you get from this:   dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep 2.6.27 | grep generic | grep image | wc -l
<blunderbomb> kk ill have to log to ubuntu to try it
<lefix> Gnea 1 (one)
<hjb> Hi. Can i use the ubuntu live cd (8.10) to boot a linux which is in /dev/hda4 ?
<hjb> i can't figure the correct input to the boot prompt
<rww> fasta: The whole point of iceweasel was to get around branding restrictions caused by Debian's refusal to package Firefox without updates unapproved by Mozilla. Ubuntu complies with Mozilla's update/branding policy, so it doesn't need Iceweasel.
<bobthemil> I've got a bit of a problem installing ubuntu, and I've exhausted the internet to all of its resources
<Gnea> lefix: okay - dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep 2.6.27 | grep generic | grep image  what does that say?
<fasta> rww: the whole point was that Debian wanted to improve some stuff.
<bobthemil> it's a bit of a long story, but my main problem is that the install program is segfaulting
<fasta> rww: then the Mozilla guys said: fine, but you need to rebrand it.
<fasta> rww: so, why doesn't Ubuntu have the same improvements?
<Gnea> fasta: no, it was a licensing issue.
<rww> fasta: If you look back at the discussion when it happened, it wasn't about improving anything. That came later.
<blackpearl> how to access winXP NTFS partition on Ubuntu 8.10 (running in vbox)
<fasta> rww: I read the discussion when it happened.
<jake_> anyone able to help me with my wireless problems?
<Gnea> fasta, rww: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naming_conflict_between_Debian_and_Mozilla
<rww> fasta: Firstly, Mozilla got mad at Debian for unapproved packaging. Debian then turned around and decided that the branding policy was non-dfsg free. Then, we ended up with Iceweasel. Any customization or improvement of Iceweasel over Firefox came later.
<fasta> rww: The Mozilla guys were afraid of getting a bad name in theory and legally that they were afraid of losing the brand.
<bobthemil> long story short what i've done so far is download initrd.tar.gz and linux (the kernel) from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<fasta> rww: anyone could call something Firefox.
<fasta> rww: they wanted to avoid that.
<bobthemil> configured LILO to boot to that kernel with that initrd image
<lefix> Gnea: ii  linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic              2.6.27-7.16                           Linux kernel image for version 2.6.27 on x86
<pi_> rawr, im almost going crazy here, mounting a disk is freaking hard....mount: special device sdb1 does not exist
<bobthemil> then the install runs fine for the first few minutes, gets up to downloading additional packages from the archives
<blackpearl> how to access winXP NTFS partition on Ubuntu 8.10 (running in vbox)
<Gnea> fasta, rww: please, enjoy reading that article and please refrain from discussing it further in here.  #ubuntu-offtopic is there if you really feel that you need to. thanks.
<fasta> rww: ok, but my actual problem is an encoding problem.
<bobthemil> and then it says i have a kernel mismatch error (i hit ignore, as i can not find any archive from ubuntu.com that does not provide this mismatch error)
<bobthemil> then it continues to download packages
<rww> fasta: View -> Character Encoding -> Unicode
<tabodi> got a question about ubuntu and vista if anyones here
<rww> fasta: sorry, didn't see your original problem until I scrolled up and checked for it just now
<blackpearl> kindly reply
<bobthemil> it gets up to libresolv-2.9.so and then segfaults
<Gnea> lefix: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic   <--- does that do anything?
<Gnea> !ntfs-3g | blackpearl
<ubottu> blackpearl: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bobthemil> Does anyone have any idea on how to fix this problem? Any help would be much appreciated and I've run out of ways to fix this on the internet
<bobthemil> errr, the web no longer provides me any useful information
<lefix> yes, should i pastebin it?
<jake_> can someone please help me with my wireless network card
<Gnea> lefix: did it error out or did it finish successfully?
<tabodi> can anyone help me with this one I've got a pc running vista and a laptop running ubuntu and I cant get them networked
<Gnea> !ask | jake_
<ubottu> jake_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tabodi> my bad
<lefix> Gnea: was not successfull -> http://pastebin.com/d77a8b059
<tabodi> how do I network ubuntu and vista
<jake_> i have an intel 3945abg wireless network card that can view my wireless network. when i try to connect to it with wpa-wpa2 security, it fails to connect - can anybody help me with this problem?
<Gnea> lefix: okay, try this please:  sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic
<fasta> rww: which encoding are you using to correctly view that webpage?
<fasta> rww: I tried a few different combinations, but they all won't work.
<lefix> Gnea: Reading package lists... Done
<lefix> Building dependency tree
<lefix> Reading state information... Done
<lefix> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic
<FloodBot2> lefix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fasta> rww: it could also be a bug in the website.
<frxstrem> Does someone here know an USB Network dongle that works with Ubuntu? (I
<fasta> rww: ok, I got it working somehow.
<rww> fasta: View -> Character Encoding -> Unicode worked fine for me
<[c0re]> !cursor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor
<Gnea> lefix: okay, go to  System->Administration->Software Sources and tell me what Updates tab says is checked
<Gnea> frxstrem: any of them.
<rww> fasta: not sure why Firefox doesn't autodetect it as Unicode, since there's a UTF-8 content-type meta tag, but whatever, that's how to fix it.
<bobthemil> Can anyone at all help me work through my trouble with the Jaunty net installer? It's segfaulting.
<le1> hello friedns
<genii> bobthemil: #ubuntu+1 please
<spiderzz> Is anyone here familiar with ati drivers for ubuntu 8.1
<cjuba> hi le1 :-)
<le1> i have a small problem with the internet
<bobthemil> Thanks
<fasta> rww: Konqueror has the same problem.
<le1> i am using a usb cabel
<fasta> rww: I am not sure how I can configure Konqueror such that it remembers it across restarts.
<lefix> Gnea Those are checked: Important security updates(intrepid-security) and Recommended updates (intrepid-updates)
<le1> and i need to use the wierless
<le1> how to use the wireless in ubuntu
<pluma> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now my soundcard and video card are not recognised anymore (X bitches and video/sound playback is broken).
<cjuba> fasta: Save the profile-setting in konqueror
<negge> I just bumped into a very weird problem with Samba. Suddenly when I booted my computer (Windows) it said my mapped network shares (from my server) where unaccessible. When I checked smb.conf I noticed that it had gotten completely rewritten and the old configuration file had been copid as "smb.conf.ucf-old". What's going on here?
<pluma> Volume control, too, obviously.
<le1> how to use the wireless in ubuntu ?!
<HolyMarcell> Hello there
<dougl> I have just installed kubuntu 8.10 and am trying to configure compiz I keep seeing xgl not present messages when I try to 'compiz' or 'compiz-manager' -> does anyone have any suggestions?
<negge> ah nevermind guys I just remembered I updated my system and it asked to replace the modified configuration file, I didn't read it carefully as I thought it was just the typical GRUB list message...
<cjuba> le1: try to connect with network manager...
<Gnea> lefix: okay, check this one:  Pre-release Updates(intrepid-proposed)
<fasta> cjuba: that didn't work.
<spiderzz> i am trying to view videos and use 3d graphic games and am coming up with scrolling video or extremely distorted images
<le1> but how ?!
<rww> negge: Yup. UCF stans for "Update Configuration File" ;-)
<jack__> where can i find the log with the boot messages?
<dougl> google does not seem to have any results specific to compiz and 8.10
<cjuba> fasta: what do you want to save?
<fasta> cjuba: I went to the URL, set the encoding, saved the profile, and restart konqueror.
<rww> jack__: dmesg for kernel message, /var/log/ for various others
<fasta> cjuba: that it uses unicode by default
<lefix> Gnea: ok now the first three are now checked
<cjuba> fasta: kubuntu 8.10?
<fasta> cjuba: or will that be a bad idea in other cases?
<fasta> cjuba: just ubuntu, but I installed Konqueror.
<pluma> Let me rephrase my question.
<cjuba> ouh... okay :-)
<fasta> cjuba: no idea of the exact version
<Gnea> lefix: okay, close it, then run:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic
<fasta> cjuba: Qt: 3.3.8b
<fasta> KDE: 3.5.10
<fasta> Konqueror: 3.5.10
<FloodBot2> fasta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dft> anybody know of any good resources for troubleshooting icecast2?
<cjuba> Hmm.. should work!
<pluma> How do I make Ubuntu 8.10 recognise my ATI Radeon video card and on-board sound card which worked perfectly fine with 8.04?
<pluma> (and anything before that)
<Gnea> dft: google or #icecast
<le1> how to connecting in network manager
<spiderzz> pluma i think i am having a similar issue
<HolyMarcell> Hey, I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu and try to set up some kind of network-bridge between the WLAN and the XP-Box near the Ubuntu-Box. After reading the Manuals and everything I found I'm still not able to manage it. Someone can guide me through the steps? thx
<spiderzz> is it an msi motherboard?
<pluma> spiderzz: I'd think so.
<Gnea> !network manager | lefix
<ubottu> lefix: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Gnea> !network manager | le1
<ubottu> le1: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Gnea> lefix: sorry, wrong recipient
<cjuba> le1: the two monitors; click to see your wireless-connections
<pluma> spiderzz: I tried following the PulseAudio troubleshooting guide, but the problem seems to be with the device, not PA.
<lefix> Gnea kk ^^ look here -> http://pastebin.com/dba64a68
<spiderzz> i have my sound working and my video is recognised but my video is not working optimally
<fasta> cjuba: http://markmail.org/message/xhgrees5wkwhex23 <- same problem, no solution
<jake_> i have an intel 3945abg wireless network card that can view my wireless network. when i try to connect to it with wpa-wpa2 security, it fails to connect to my dlink wireless AP - can anybody help me with this problem?
<cjuba> fasta: oh.. okay.. Sorry; i've got no idea :-(
<Gnea> lefix: okay, try sudo apt-get -f install again
<fasta> cjuba: and another one: http://www.mail-archive.com/newbie@linux-mandrake.com/msg70008.html
<rww> fasta: since konqueror is a kubuntu package, maybe try asking #kubuntu?
<pluma> spiderzz: My volume control bitches about there not being any sound card, PulseAudio can't find any devices and X complains about failing to recognise either sound or video cards.
<fasta> From 2001 o.O
<frxstrem> Am I able to burn Ubuntu Studio on a CD?
<Markopotomus> I just downloaded some ati drivers and the file suffix is .run ... what am I supposed to do with it?
<pluma> Markopotomus: run it?
<Gnea> frxstrem: do you have a cd burner?
<cjuba> frxstream: no; burn it on dvd
<spiderzz> lol
<frxstrem> yes
<cjuba> -a :D
<Markopotomus> pluma: Yes, I'd have thought so... any idea how?
<Gnea> frxstrem: does it burn dvds too?
<pluma> Markopotomus: I'd guess they're binaries, so you make them executable (+x) and then run them.
<frxstrem> no
<sinbox> hi, everytime I reboot my machine X0rg tells me it's running in low graphics mode, I configure it properly and next time it does it again, any idea as to what it might be? must say I changed the display from "default" to the correct monitor model in the list of available ones. xorg.conf.failsafe seems to generate a new default xorg.conf on each reboot
<pluma> Err scripts, i mean.
<Gnea> frxstrem: there is your answer.
<frxstrem> ok...
<Markopotomus> pluma: sorry, I'm still not with you. How'd I do that?
<lefix> Gne the same, error code (1) should i pastebin it?
<rww> frxstrem: Ubuntu Studio only releases DVD images, not CD images, so no.
<pluma> Markopotomus: Right click, properties, make executable.
<pluma> Markopotomus: in the Permissions tab
<Gnea> lefix: no.  open the Sources back up and also check  Unsupported updates (intrepid-backports)
<HolyMarcell> Hey, I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu and try to set up some kind of network-bridge between the WLAN and the XP-Box near the Ubuntu-Box. After reading the Manuals and everything I found I'm still not able to manage it. Someone can guide me through the steps? thx
<pluma> Markopotomus: or from the commandline chmod +x <filename> (no brackets)
<rww> frxstrem: it's entirely possible that they have a CD spin somewhere I'm not seeing... I guess you could go ask them in #ubuntustudio
<lefix> Gnea ok and now sudo apt-get -f install  ????
<Markopotomus> pluma ok - I dont actually see a "make executable" command in the Permissions tab. Just access options
<pluma> Markopotomus: It's not called that.
<Markopotomus> pluma: or... no, yes I do.
<Markopotomus> pluma: "allow executing file as program"
<pluma> Markopotomus: exactly.
<Gnea> lefix: make sure you sudo apt-get update  first
<Markopotomus> pluma: *does so*
<pluma> Markopotomus: Now you should be able to run it.
<lefix> Gnea doesnt work error code (1)
<Markopotomus> pluma. It says I need to run it as a super user, but doesnt give me an option to enter a root password. I guess that means I have to do it from the command line anyway?
<rww> !sudo | Markopotomus
<ubottu> Markopotomus: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<pluma> Markopotomus: I'd guess so.
<lefix> Gnea i sudo apt-get update first than sudo apt-get -f install
<Gnea> lefix: okay, try to install the -10 kernel image
<pluma> Markopotomus: Unless there's a right-click option for files "Open as administrator" like there is for directories.
<shiMMer> what is best proxy for ubuntu 8.10??
<Gnea> !best | shiMMer
<ubottu> shiMMer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aminh> guys Ubuntu 8.04 is an LTS right? how long is it supported? how long are LTS releases supported?
<rww> !lts | aminh
<ubottu> aminh: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<sanyam> sudo su  << will make you root..so u dont have to type sudo evry time... type exit to become regular user
<pluma> Is there a way to DOWNgrade from 8.10 to 8.04 LTS? 8.10 kinda shot down half my system.
<Markopotomus> pluma: rww: there we go :)
<rww> pluma: no
<aminh> rww: what is the interval between LTS releases? is that 5 years for servers too?
<Gnea> sanyam: please do not advocate that.  sudo -i  is preferable.
<pluma> rww: is there a way to stop it from not working correctly then? My audio and video card both are "unrecognised" and I have no idea how to go about fixing that.
<shiMMer> need to get ip scanner for ubuntu 8.10
<spiderzz> pluma have you done the updates for the os yet
<sanyam> Gnea: agreed, I was just telling if he finds it convenient
<pw-> since the last kernel update, ubuntu doesn't shut down my laptop, but hibernates instead, and grub tries to resume the session each time, but fails, and boots from scratch, how can i fix this unwanted hibernation?
<rww> aminh: The first LTS was 6.06, the next was 8.04. I forget what the next one is going to be, but it should be sometime less than 3 years after Hardy came out.
<shiMMer> can angry ip scanner work on ubuntu 8.10??
<pluma> spiderzz: EVERY update, yes. And unlike with 8.04, 8.10 fails to recognise my sound and video cards, throwing me into failsafe.
<Gnea> shiMMer: no, only polite ip scanners work with ubuntu 8.10.
<reenignEesreveR> i wanna use rsync in such a way that everytime i run it, only new files are downloaded from source (remote machine) to destination machine (my machine) while the old files remain untouched. What parameter should I give to rsync?
<shiMMer> "polite" ????u mean??
<rww> aminh: oh, there it is http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146 , next LTS is 10.04
<greencookie> Hi I recently removed gdm and ubuntu-desktop and removed the links from init to start gdm automatically. Now I have kubuntu-desktop and kdm and would like to start it automatically on boot. Currently the only way i know of starting it is 'sudo startkde'. could anyone tell me a better alternative? thanks.
<rww> shiMMer: I believe that was what is known as a joke
<pluma> rww: So it's probably safe to assume as LTS means 3 years of support that their schedule for creating LTSs is 2 years then?
<Gnea> shiMMer: what kind of a 'proxy' are you looking for?
<pluma> rww: i.e. every 4th release is LTS
<rww> pluma: looks that way, yes
<shiMMer> any..i need to be anonymous surfer..
<HolyMarcell> Hey, I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu and try to set up some kind of network-bridge between the WLAN and the XP-Box near the Ubuntu-Box. After reading the Manuals and everything I found I'm still not able to manage it. Someone can guide me through the steps? thx
<dissociative> anyone knows how to install MPlayer in ubuntu 8.04? I cant find in the repositories and I running the livecd
<Gnea> shiMMer: we don't handle those here. please /join #freenode and ask there.
<spiderzz> how do turn stop the os from asking for a password every time i try to install a program or change settigns
<shiMMer> ok2
<HolyMarcell> dissociative: try to run it: cmd: "totem"
<spiderzz> wow i speak good engrish
<rww> shiMMer: look into tor. http://www.torproject.org/, package name "tor" in the repos
<lefix> Gnea ok want to install it but theres a message, "broken dependencies"
<dissociative> totem cannot access video4linux capture devices
<lefix> Gnea tell ya more?
<Gnea> lefix: pastebin?
<rww> shiMMer: to stop your hostname from showing up on Freenode, ask in #freenode for a cloak
<shiMMer> i got problem with firefox on my ubuntu 8.10
<pluma> spiderzz: That's kinda the point of sudo'ing. That it asks you for a password instead of letting you log in as root and wreak havock.
<HolyMarcell> dissociative: this is your error message?
<greencookie> how can i get kdm to start automatically on boot?
<rww> spiderzz: I answered this yesterday, let me go find what I wrote
<sda00> hi guys, i need a dbus.deb package for 8.10  can you advise where to download it? thanks
<Gnea> sda00: you didn't find one in the repository?
<greencookie> Anyone?
<greencookie> how can i get kdm to start automatically on boot?
<rww> spiderzz: 1. Type sudo visudo, 2. Add this to the end of the file: yourusername ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL
<Gnea> greencookie: it already does in kubuntu
<pluma> Does anyone know how I can make my (last-gen) ATI Radeon and on-board sound card work with 8.10? They've been working since 6.06 and 8.10 fails to recognise either.
<rww> greencookie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, I think.
<greencookie> Gnea: I unintstalled ubuntu-desktop and installed kubuntu-desktop then kdm.
<greencookie> rww i tried that and rebooted, no avail.
<sda00> i screwed up to get this repo. i'm running openSUSE and we have a webpin for that: http://packages.opensuse-community.org/
<lefix> Gnea: had to type it xD: look -> http://pastebin.com/d452aadf9
<HolyMarcell> Hey, I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu and try to set up some kind of network-bridge between the WLAN and the XP-Box near the Ubuntu-Box. After reading the Manuals and everything I found I'm still not able to manage it. Someone can guide me through the steps? thx
<Gnea> greencookie: then remove gdm
<shiMMer> i surf with firefox.when i right click on "hit",it automatically open with new windows and sometime with evolution email.i want to open with new tab..it suck..how to fix this??
<greencookie> Gnea: already did.
<rww> greencookie: what's the contents of /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<HolyMarcell> shiMMer: there is an Option in Extas => options
<HolyMarcell> search a bit
<shiMMer> extas???
<greencookie> rww /usr/bin/kdm
<sda00> <Gnea> ?
<HolyMarcell> *edit I meant
<HolyMarcell> its a checkbox on one of the tabs
<shiMMer> where to edit??
<Gnea> sda00: wait - you're trying to install a .deb in suse?
<HolyMarcell> Up there in the Menu-Bar!
<shiMMer> firefox??
<greencookie> rww if i wanna start kde I can do so by typing 'sudo startkde' or putting 'exec startkde' in .xinitrc and typing 'sudo startx' but I dont wanna be root to do that. any workaround?
<HolyMarcell> yeah
<rww> shiMMer: Ignore HolyMarcell. Edit > Preferences > Tabs
<Gnea> greencookie: have you rebooted?
<sda00> <Gnea> openSUSE can handle all packages and i need now only dbus rulesets
<greencookie> Gnea: yes a couple of times.
<rww> greencookie: I'm thinking
<shiMMer> rww::yeah..it more clear..
<greencookie> rww: sorry. take your time.
<shiMMer> what need to setting??
<unop> Would anyone know why gnome-power-manager fails to suspend or hibernate a laptop? All I get is a warning saying "sleep problem: your computer failed to suspend, check the help file for common problem"  - but which help file??
<Gnea> sda00: this is #ubuntu, we support the Ubuntu linux distribution in here.
<sda00> i need only link to the dbus deb for 8.10, thanks
<rww> greencookie: what's the output of ls /etc/rc2.d | grep dm
<shiMMer> rww::what need to edit??
<Gnea> sda00: then google for it
<rww> sda00: see the bottom of http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/dbus and select your arch
<greencookie> rww: says its a directory :S
<tomcheng76> any good console alternative for xchat ?
<greencookie> rww: nvm 1 sec
<SlimeyPete> tomcheng76: irssi
<rww> greencookie: sorry, forgot to put a / on the end of rc2.d
<sda00> rww - thanks! Gnea - thanks for your kind support
<refriedbeans> mIRC under Wine?
<greencookie> rww: K00kdm
<blackpearl>  i have Ubuntu 8.10 installed on my vbox. My host is WinXp. I am not able to access my winXP (host) ntfs partition...please help
<greencookie> tomcheng76: irssi > * :)
<rww> greencookie: sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/K00kdm /etc/rc2.d/S30kdm
<blackpearl> Gnea : kindly reply to my query
<rww> greencookie: that should fix it
<shiMMer> i surf with firefox.when i right click on "hit",it automatically open with new windows and sometime with evolution email.i want to open with new tab..it suck..how to fix this??
<greencookie> rww: shud i restart?
<tomcheng76> what is the package name in aptitude? thanks
<rww> greencookie: either that or do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<SlimeyPete> tomcheng76: irssi-text
<greencookie> kk thanks
<rww> greencookie: should probably restart to check I'm right though
<SlimeyPete> tomcheng76: oh wait, no
<SlimeyPete> tomcheng76: it's just "irssi"
<lefix> Gnea got it?
<tomcheng76> SlimeyPete: oops, i typed double r, thanks
<shiMMer> when my turn???
<Gnea> blackpearl: kindly see prior response in scrollback.
<erbi> im trying to tweak my TCP performance so i can download faster + browse internet faster.. it has something to do with sysctl.conf and changing the scaling windows and such, who has done that? could i see your script?
<erbi> sorry i asked earlier but i was afk
<rww> shiMMer: Edit > Preferences > Tabs > New pages should be opened in: (X) a new tab
<odinsbane> shimmer, it seems this isn't a firefox channel, but what version of firefox are you using.
<rww> shiMMer: sorry it took a minute to get to you, I try to answer problems I know the answer to in increasing order of obviousness
<shiMMer> rww::i use firefox 3.0.4
<blackpearl> Gnea : from the previous scroll  i surf this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G  BUt it did not solve my problem
<shiMMer> Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.4
<jestinjoy> what is the best remastering tool for ubuntu
<shiMMer> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.4) Gecko/2008111318 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.4
<odinsbane> shimmer did you try what rww said?
<shiMMer> said what??
<rww> odinsbane: (twice) =/
<Gnea> blackpearl: i have no idea which steps you followed, what you did, or what changes you made.
<rww> shiMMer: Edit > Preferences > Tabs > New pages should be opened in: (X) a new tab
<xange> how can I image my current install/config so that I can just install it to another machine?
<odinsbane> shimmer edit>preferences>tabs
<Lofde_> I have a wireless connection on Ubuntu 8.10, i have wireless connection on WLAN0, i want to plug an ethernet cable into my NIC port, and DHCP share my internet to another PC... anyone know an easy way? or a link/
<shiMMer> rww:;check at always show the tab bar??
<mikevankuik> How can I disable ping requests to my system?
<mikevankuik> any sugestions?
<shiMMer> i dun know
<rww> shiMMer: *sigh* no, click the radio box by "a new tab" under "New pages should be opened in", as I've told you three times now
<tomcheng76> hi, i am using irssi now :)
<erbi> metoo
<tomcheng76> how can i identify myself :)
<erbi> !
<Jack_Sparrow> Lofde_ firestarter may have a feature you can use.
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<shiMMer> rww::sorry..my english is bad..it hard for me to understand..
<lefix> Gnea do you now something else i could try?
<reanimation> what ?
<Unggnu> hi all
<reanimation> hello
<rww> shiMMer: what's your native language?
<Unggnu> How does the Ubuntu initramfs script find the encrypted root partition?
<shiMMer> rww::malay
<cheds> c++ but he does java when forced
<cheds> oh
<bazhang> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<hwilde> lol there's nobody in my
<shiMMer> oh..i join now
<shiMMer> tq broi
<reanimation> is there any indian
<rww> !in | re
<ubottu> re: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<hwilde> wow there are a ton of people there
<bazhang> !in
<cheds> what about for australia?
<shiMMer> ubuntu-<country code> right???
<rww> !au | cheds
<ubottu> cheds: au is the Australian LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-au
<reanimation> i know but they never respond your questions
<rww> shiMMer: generally, yes
<a_c_m1> is there a sever specific room?
<shiMMer> i will always join that room..easy for me :) ha3
<rww> a_c_m1: #ubuntu-server
<a_c_m1> thanks rww
<cheds> one quick ot question; why are there so many people in here?
<faemir> can someone tell me why konsole isn't automatically going to bash straight away?
<rww> anyone else who's about to ask about IRC channels, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Channels
<tomcheng76> cheds: people like to stay close ,lol
<rww> cheds: it's the Ubuntu support channel. Lots of people need or give Ubuntu support :)
<shiMMer> rww::i have another problem..
<pluma> Does anyone know how I can make my (last-gen) ATI Radeon and on-board sound card work with 8.10? They've been working since 6.06 and 8.10 fails to recognise either.
<rww> cheds: plus the fact that iirc it's the default channel for most IRC clients distributed with Ubuntu doesn't hirt
<c0p3rn1c1> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 , to get my ati radeon to work I should install http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html ?
<cheds> tomcheng76 well if the growth in this room is anything to go by, ubuntu must be doing ok. I haven't come in here for a couple years ...
<rww> hurt *
<rww> shiMMer: go ahead and ask :)
<cheds> rww ah, that's to the point
<hwilde> !ati | c0p3rn1c1
<ubottu> c0p3rn1c1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> lefix: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hwilde> lefix, you know it only takes like 20 minutes to reinstall right
<nbeebo> how can disable the manual network configuration program in my tray?
<shiMMer> my problem is=when i want to minimize/unminimize firefox/another application,it slow to minimize/unminimize..
<tomcheng76> nbeebo: you mean NetworkManager?
<nbeebo> tomcheng76, maybe, the name is what i called it tho
<[Kevin]> hello how do i change the name of my computer
<hwilde> shiMMer, System-> Preferences- > Appearnace -> turn off all the fancy stuff
<rww> !hostname | [Kevin]
<ubottu> [Kevin]: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<hwilde> !hostname | [Kevin]
<hwilde> rww, dang quickdraw
<shiMMer> i set it to none already
<cheds> apt-get install fluxbox -> turn off all the cruft ;)
<rww> [Kevin]: MAKE SURE YOU READ THE PART AFTER THE WARNING and consider just using the GUI
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer how much ram and cpu
<[Kevin]> thanks
<hwilde> yeah and video card
<shiMMer> 2gb ram
<shiMMer> i already have fluxbox..it same
<cheds> shiMMer really? How slow are we talking?
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer is your current screen res over 1024x768
<lefix> Gnea, ok i m doing this later, i hope it works, and if it doesnt i ll install it new, hwilde it takes longer than 20 minutest, because i have to reinstall all my software and this would take some time
<rww> Now that I think of it, can someone with ubottu write access change the !hostname factoid so System > Administration > Networking is at the /start/ of it, not the end, since that's what most people will want to do?
<nbeebo> how do i get rid of the network stuff in my systray?
<shiMMer> 1280x800 resolution
<hwilde> lefix, no just tar up your /home/ directory and save it for later
<hwilde> lefix, you shouldn't lose anything
<Gnea> lefix: okay
<hwilde> !clone > lefix
<ubottu> lefix, please see my private message
<hwilde> or clone it first
<[Kevin]> rrw i dont have " System > Administration > Networking "
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer just checking to see if you were stuck at vesa mode
<cheds> !clone > cheds
<ubottu> cheds, please see my private message
<shiMMer> vesa mode???
<Fougner> shiMMer, you're on a laptop?
<intorio> I just updated a workstation and ldap authentication just stopped working, server is unchanged, config files are all the same, other un-updated workstations work fine. the auth log complains about not being able to connect to the server, but ldapsearch works fine, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> lefix consider setting up a seperate /home  it makes things much easier
<jestinjoy> which is the best remastering tool in ubuntu
<rww> [Kevin]: ... damn, they moved it again. Give me a sec to find out where they put it.
<shiMMer> my xperience is backtrack have vesa mode..
<shiMMer> fougner::yes..acer aspire 4530
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer yes. generic slow vesa mode.. I wanted to make sure you had some real driver working
<fever> I'm having some trouble getting apt-get to work behind a proxy with authentication. When invoked from the terminal, it's picking up the proxy server name and port from the global proxy settings, but not the auth details. It works if I specify the auth username and password along with the proxy server address like user:password@ip:port, but not otherwise. can someone help?
<hwilde> jestinjoy, audacity has some good features
<hwilde> fever, you said it works so what's the problem?
<lucax> tryin to play youtube videos on totem i get this ffdemux_swf: El elemento no implementa el manejo de este stream. Por favor, notifique el error. someone know this problem?
<shiMMer> all my driver is working..nvidia,sound,wireless
<Fougner> shiMMer, is it slow when scrolling in firefox too?
<tomcheng76> nbeebo: i think you can turn that off inside System => Perferences => Sessions, also you may try to uninstall the NetworkManager package
<shiMMer> yes..how u know??
<rww> [Kevin]: install package gnome-network-admin, then open it from Sys > Admin > Networking
<jestinjoy> what?
<rww> [Kevin]: then click the General tab, click Unlock, then type in the new hostname.
<lefix> ok guys thanks a lot to you especially thanks to Gnea and hwilde
<[Kevin]> rww, thanks
<fever> hwilde: well, If I specify the username and password in the proxy servername, a lot of my other apps stop working. Synaptic package Manager has its own proxy settings, is there a config file for apt-get that I can modify?
<nbeebo> tomcheng76 i did it once, didnt work, u know the name of it?
<tomcheng76> nbeebo, can u right click the tray icon and select About ?
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer All programs are slow to open close not just firefox right
<rww> lucax: This channel is for support in English. For help with that, you'll want to head over to #ubuntu-es if it's in Spanish or #ubuntu-br if it's in Portugese.
<shiMMer> jack::yeah...all of u happen with that too?
<nbeebo> tomcheng76 yeah doesnt say anything about no package but its networkmanager
<shiMMer> does it mean i need more ram???
<nbeebo> !info networkmanager
<ubottu> Package networkmanager does not exist in intrepid
<lucax> rww, well i know but it isnt that hard to understand what that error says even if its on spanish
<nbeebo> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer what driver did you install?  Is this a real ubuntu or some other version..
<Sooke> Hi
<endo602> im getting depressed because i cant get my spdif working on my xfi audio card :(
<endo602> can anyone help?
<shiMMer> jack:;compat-wireless-2008-11-17
<Sooke> Could anyone establish a VPN connection in intrepid??? Since I moved from Hardy it doesn'r work, help
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer Video Driver
<shiMMer> lol..sorry2..
<nbeebo> tomcheng76, k got it uninstalled and fixed now, thanks
<shiMMer> i install from synaptic packet manager..nvidia 177
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer k ty
<shiMMer> then,,how can i fix this lag??
<tomcheng76> nbeebo gd. actually nm is suck unless u use wireless :)
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer I wont be able to help with much on that.  I have gutsy on this particular box
<pluma> Alright, so what I gathered from the background noise is that I have to install the OSS "radeon" driver to fix my video card.
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer does live cd lag?
<shiMMer> owh...that ok,anyway,tq yah bro..
<Sooke> I understand now why this issue wasn't solved yet by Ubuntu
<pluma> How do I fix my onboard sound card then? It doesn't seem to be recognised at all ever since I installed 8.10
<shiMMer> lvie cd???
<shiMMer> live*
<shiMMer> when to install??
<shiMMer> while on installation??
<h4x0r> does anybody install xbmc in intrepid and have some problem as unable to see video plugins
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer running a livecd that lets you test drive your hardware
<shiMMer> ouchh..i not test it.. :(
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer just a thought
<shiMMer> i think it can be skip..
<jestinjoy> Best remastering tool in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer I am suggesting you get a live cd of ubuntu, probably the one you have and boot it up and see if you have the same lag
<Jack_Sparrow> jestinjoy there is no best .. we try to avoid polling like that
<shiMMer> i need to install ubuntu again??
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer No.
<tomcheng76> jestinjoy: Reconstructor?
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer what is your native language
<shiMMer> malaysia
<shiMMer> malay
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer please paste in that channel what I am telling you to do and have them explain it to you
<endo602> anyone here use xfi?
<bazhang> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jestinjoy> I mean the good one to use
<shiMMer> ubuntu-my not give respons
<bazhang> jestinjoy, uck
<Jack_Sparrow> !best > jestinjoy
<ubottu> jestinjoy, please see my private message
<nbeebo> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<tomcheng76> ubottu is smart :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is smart :)
<shiMMer> ubuntu-my not give respond
<shiMMer> :(
<shiMMer> i talk alone with myself
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer It cant be explained much clearer than what I have told you to do
<shiMMer> 1 thing must i do
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer I am suggesting you get a live cd of ubuntu, probably the one you have and boot it up and see if you have the same lag .. If you cannot understand this sentence then I must assume you are a troll.
<tomcheng76> Is there any malay channel? that must be better for ShiMMer
<genii> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcheng76 yes, but not active atm
<shiMMer> let me look at dictionary
<bazhang> shiMMer, how full is your hard drive; also as Jack_Sparrow said, try the live cd and see if it lags
<nbeebo> !myu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myu
<nbeebo> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<nbeebo> !ma
<bazhang> shiMMer, follow those steps first then come back
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ma
<nbeebo> !malaysia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about malaysia
<bazhang> nbeebo, please /msg ubottu
<shiMMer> w8..i try to understand it
<nbeebo> buuu ok
<tomcheng76> shiMMer: what is your problem?
<yacc> Just wondering, is there a page to collect additional APNs for the mobile UMTS dialin configuration?
<shiMMer> i need tranlation
<sporty> ﻿"Win the flag, cheese ain't christ" - the spirit of Niccanopulus++
<rww> !ot | sporty
<ubottu> sporty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcheng76 hold off on asking him to repeat, he is having a hard enough time understanding simple questions from one person
<MiladKhajavi> I want to download full repository of ubuntu8.10, how can I download all packages?
<santor> how do have a script run after logging in
<Jack_Sparrow> MiladKhajavi you DL the 5 dvd set
<tomcheng76> Jack_Sparrow: then, Please tell me his problem :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcheng76 Please scroll back
<rww> tomcheng76: firefox is lagging when he minimizes it
<shiMMer> let me try to say step by step..i have ubuntu live cd..i need insert that cd and reboot right??
<Jack_Sparrow> rww he said all programs
<MiladKhajavi> Jack_Sparrow: I think this should be more than 5 DVD
<shiMMer> yeah..all
<Jack_Sparrow> MiladKhajavi nope
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: oh, okay. I gave up before he said that.
<Jack_Sparrow> MiladKhajavi not much over 4
<Myrtti> yacc: sure there is
<shiMMer> i install my ubuntu with ubuntu 8.10 dvd
<yacc> Myrtti, URL?
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer NO
<shiMMer> ??
<MiladKhajavi> Jack_Sparrow: It have about 30 GB of software
<rww> MiladKhajavi: alternatively, use apt-mirror. http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/10/how-to-create-an-ubuntu-repository-mirror-on-ubuntu-804/ is for hardy, but is probably similar for intrepid.
<yacc> Myrtti, I've got a collection of SIMs and happy to provide the information out of my wvdial.conf :)
<pluma> Jack_Sparrow: I think he was trying to say he _installed_ 8.10, not that he was going to do it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone.. Anyone see a better way to tell him to run a live disk and see if the lag is still there
<shiMMer> i need to boot live cd??
<bazhang> shiMMer, yes
<sinbox> yes shiMMer
<jestinjoy> after compiling  the kernel i get kernel panic error message while booting?
<MiladKhajavi> rww: I can download these package from non-linux server
<bazhang> shiMMer, but dont install
<pluma> shiMMer: put the Ubuntu CD in your computer, reboot, run Ubuntu from the CD, see if it lags there too.
<Jack_Sparrow> pluma Since he is unable to communicate or understand our help he is about to be removed to the my channel
<shiMMer> oh..try ubuntu without installation??
<pluma> Exactly.
<Jack_Sparrow> MiladKhajavi yes
<bazhang> shiMMer, yes.
<Myrtti> yacc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mobile-broadband-provider-info
<bazhang> shiMMer, try it now.
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrrrrrgh               sorry
<hogdog> Jack_Sparrow lol I think he's toying with you
<shiMMer> ohh...it clear now..
<yacc> Myrtti, thx.
<rww> MiladKhajavi: you need to download every Ubuntu package to a non-linux server? Can you detail why, so I can figure out some way to do it?
<shiMMer> i understand with word "dont install"
<pluma> MiladKhajavi: Why would you want to download ALL packages? Do you want to mirror them or actually INSTALL them?
<nikki93> Hey guys! Is there a way to automatically merge partitions while preserving the data on them? I don't want to move the data around etc., by myself, I'd like it done automatically.
<nbeebo> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<n8tuser> nikki93-> nope
<yowshi> why does ubuntu now ask for my password twice when i log on?
<jarco> hello guys. does anyone knows the command to start ispconfig control panel on an ubuntu server?
<Jack_Sparrow> nikki93 you really need to have a backup when working on partitions at that level
<shiMMer> jack::let me take action..reboot now
<bazhang> nbeebo, ??
<tomcheng76> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<rww> tomcheng76: he knows about -my already
<bazhang> we all do
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcheng76 If you are so interested, take the time to scroll back and read the problem
<tomcheng76> i scrolled back and read all message. His laptop is Acer Aspire 4530 , using nvidia 9100M
<MiladKhajavi> pluma: rww: In Iran we have a dial-up and some ADSL internet connection. so I want to download All repository and give them to our community, but I cant download them from Windows server. can I do this?
<jarco> hello guys. does anyone knows the command to start ispconfig control panel on an ubuntu server?
<aksci> pidgin crashes as soon as i accept invitation for yahoo conference!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcheng76 so you didnt see how many times he was shown the factoid to my?
<aksci> has ne1 encountered the same before?
<hwilde> aksci, did you get all the updates
<Jack_Sparrow> MiladKhajavi yes, you can dl from any server
<hwilde> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<aksci> hwilde, no,... but this problem creeped up recently
<Jack_Sparrow> aksci which version of pidgin
<aksci> Jack_Sparrow, Pidgin 2.4.1
<hwilde> aksci, get all the updates
<tomcheng76> Jack_Sparrow, since he is using mobile chipset, 177 may not be the suitable driver.
<rww> MiladKhajavi: You'll need to do it from an Ubuntu machine. The only way to make an apt mirror and keep it reasonably up to date is using programs that only run on Linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcheng76 I agree..
<pluma> MiladKhajavi: This might be relevant for you: http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<Myrtti> yacc: or you could /msg Wellark
<tomcheng76> Jack_Sparrow he has 2G ram, must be enough for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> rww why would he need to use a ubuntu machine
<Guest51808> Do you know Hacker IRC?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcheng76 agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest51808 OT
<MiladKhajavi> Jack_Sparrow: can you lead me how can I download them from windows server? I can download them from linux server with aptmirorr but in windows I dont know how can i do it?
<aduy> hi
<aduy> every1
<aduy> ;)
<pluma> MiladKhajavi: Oh, sorry. Didn't read that you want to do it Windows
<rww> MiladKhajavi: You could theoretically grab the entire contents of http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ if that isn't an option, I guess
<bjorn_> what is the program named that copies Livecd to an usb flashdrive?
<Jack_Sparrow> rww He can download the dvd's directly
<Jack_Sparrow> bjorn_ iso2linux script
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: the DVDs don't include security updates
<bazhang> unetbootin bjorn_
<Jack_Sparrow> rww ageeed, but that is not the issue..
<tomcheng76> Jack_Sparrow https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/300020  he may need 18x driver...
<Jack_Sparrow> rww he wants the current mirror image closer, updates can still be done over the net
<pluma> MiladKhajavi: If you care, here's a python script that does the same as apt-mirror in the last post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335421
<MiladKhajavi> pluma: let me to check it
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: from what I read, he wants "All repository". I'd recommend he just grab the install CD and make a few dozen copies of it, but he doesn't seem to just want to install locally.
<MiladKhajavi> rww: I want interpix and i386 not all of them
<jestinjoy> ?
<shoot^> hey guys, i'm having big issues with Ubuntu Server. It just randomly crashes after a couple of hours: no errors in /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log. It occured on Hardy, and now on an upgrade of Intrepid (which I did to try and fix the problem). Its an old box, with little RAM, but I wouldn't expect that to cause it to become unresponsive when doing very little ...any ideas?
<rww> MiladKhajavi: Do you need to have a copy of updates locally, or do you just need enough to get Intrepid installed and can then download updates from the web?
<pluma> MiladKhajavi: You'd have to install a python interpreter first, of course, but the thread/script seems relevant.
<nbeebo> what do i download to change my volume from the systray?
<Jack_Sparrow> rww that alt would only have main.. he wants something like  ftp://kambing.ui.edu/pub/ubuntu-repository/
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: you mean, like http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ , which I linked to him 5 minutes ago?
<Jack_Sparrow>  rww No not at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> rww see the link I gave it is the 5 or 6 dvd set
<tomcheng76> rww: why dont download security-updates from ftp, make cds and use apt-cdrom?
<nbeebo> can u change volume from the systray and if so how?
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: oh, sorry, my mistake. I was mislead by the URL
<MiladKhajavi> rww: another issue that I have is when I start to download them it take a week, in this week does package dependency are going to be change?
<rww> MiladKhajavi: please answer the question I just asked you:
<rww> MiladKhajavi: Do you need to have a copy of updates locally, or do you just need enough to get Intrepid installed and can then download updates from the web?
<Jack_Sparrow> np as long as you see the diff.  the can save a ton of bandwidth with those dvd's locally
<krish_> please tell me about folding@home and how can i do it with my old server
<cenubis> After doing: keychain ~/.ssh/id_rsa; my SSH login still prompts for my password?
<cenubis> This is driving me insane
<pluma> rww: He already said he wants to download them so he can give them to others because their connections are too slow.
<cenubis> All I want is a passwordless login so I can use automated SSH sessions
<RolfCoptr> cenubis: google for "ssh public key authentication"
<RolfCoptr> that's what u want
<cenubis> I did, I followed the steps and it still prompts me for my password
<intrepid1> how to set up screen resolution on Ubuntu 8.10?
<cenubis> For the key itself
<tomcheng76> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome  ?
<MiladKhajavi> rww: we want to downlaod all packages with updates. but after that we download updates for our community every two week an we give them every two week
<cyban> anyone know a SCO Unix channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> MiladKhajavi unlikely that many dependencies will change while you are downloading anything
<RolfCoptr> you have to generate a public key on the client, copy it to the host in .ssh/authorized_keys AND SET IT 600 (chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys)
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: okay then, he wants updates. DVDs ain't gonna work.
<intrepid1> I can choose just 800x600 from the menu :(
<Jack_Sparrow> rww dvd's are exactly what he is asking for..
<genii> krish_:  Perhaps also see the 8.04 guide (still apllicable in method to any dist) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome/fah_install
<bjorn_> Jack_Sparrow, bazhang: Im looking for the default ubuntu applet, I want to install it in "linux Mint"
 * rww sighs
<RolfCoptr> cenubis: checked that?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | bjorn_
<ubottu> bjorn_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<intrepid1> and my GPU and monitor defenately support hier resolution
<bjorn_> bazhang:  :(
<MiladKhajavi> is it enough to download ftp://kambing.ui.edu/pub/ubuntu-repository/intrepid/ and updates?
<Jack_Sparrow> MiladKhajavi yes
<Jack_Sparrow> exactly
<intrepid1> When I execute dpgk-reconfigure I can choose hier resolution, but only till I restart the computer
<intrepid1> so, can anyone help me with setting up the screen resolution?
<Balian> # ubuntu.pl
<bjorn_> bazhang: its an ubuntu program though
<dmsuperman> I'd like to print something to stdout but if I'm running it via a hotkey or something I'd like to give a little popup window instead
<dmsuperman> In a bash script, is it possible to determine if I'm in a terminal or just executing?
<genii> Balian:  /j #ubuntu-pl
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman /j #bash
<krish_> genii i checked i need more info that is a bit confusing
<Larrxi> sound is working but volume manager does not save the changes so i can not unmute microphone
<c0p3rn1c1> hwilde: I've read some tutorials, but I always seem to get the low graphics mode
<Jack_Sparrow> MiladKhajavi Personally, I would distribute the dvd set, then do aptoncd updates as needed
<IKAC> intrepid1: hey man you have to go to /etc/X11 or some config file
<IKAC> and check lists at the end of file
<RolfCoptr> steckfisch
<RolfCoptr> ww
<MiladKhajavi> after while, where  package versions changs? in ubuntu main, univese, ..  repository or in updates? if i start to download package frm repository is it going to dependency problem?
<intrepid1> IKAC: I have done dpkg-reconfigure, but when I reboot computer it goes back to 800x600 resolution :(
<Ging_> does anyone know how to force ntfs partitions to mount from a live cd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MiladKhajavi no problem with dependencies as long as you get your regular updates...
<Larrxi> how to completely reinstall sound and sound configurations?
<Ging_> i'm tryng to use a live cd to recover some files
<Jack_Sparrow> !force
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force
<Jack_Sparrow> drat
<Flannel> MiladKhajavi: the only ones that will change dependencies regularly is the kernel, and that's just because the version keeps changing (and if you just install the older one you'll be fine, even if not entirely up to date)
<backz> can I recompile some packages to use openMP?
<intrepid1> does it meen that dpkg-reconfigure doesn't save the changes in /etc/X11/ conf file?
<MiladKhajavi> Jack_Sparrow: uhum
<nbeebo> how do i change so conky doesnt cover the icons so to speak?
<Ziggat> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Ging_ sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<Ziggat> anyone need free hosting? i jus got some hosting and have lots of extra space
<IKAC> intrepid1: well Im now shure but, try to change configurations lists in X11 config file
<Emphastala> this is the year of the ubuntu desktop
<c0p3rn1c1> can anybody help me get my ati 9700 prop. drivers to work?
<IKAC> not* :D
<Ziggat> haha
<Ging_> i have tried doing mount /dev/sda1 but it doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> Ging_ sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<c0p3rn1c1> I've tried several tutorials but I cant get my ati 9700 frglx driver to work
<MiladKhajavi> Flannel: you mean that new version are come to update not in main, universe, ... repository?
<Ging_> thx jack i will try
<pw-> i am having a problem on shutdown since the kernel update, it gives me an IDE error, then hibernates, where should i start?
<methods> my wireless card doesn't work since i upgraded to intrepid and i've tried both ndiswrapper and the wl driver.... is there a problem with network manager ?
<oakmac> When I change my mouse cursor (system -> preferences -> appearance -> customize -> pointer), it only changes it within programs, not against the desktop backdrop.  Any ideas?
<leila2> i've updated from 8.04 lts to 8.10, after rebooting, gdm won't respond to my keyboard or mouse. i edited grub.conf and rebooted into several earlier versions of 8.10, same problem. the last bootsplash thingy said that there was an error initiating hardware drivers. help please
<pw-> methods, what wireless card do you have
<methods> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<leila2> it's just odd that it won't respond to my mouse and keyboard except to change to another tty screen or to reboot w/ ctl-alt-del
<strange> hey guys how do i open a program on my svideo port
<strange> i have video on it now but how do i make an util use it
<methods> pw-:  it use to work fine with ndiswrapper... now ubuntu has a proprietary driver option but neither work... I'm able to see wireless networks to choose from but no connection ever works
<king> What is a good text editor for writing php code with syntax highlighting and syntax hinting?
<methods> and when i try to manually do things via iwconfig i get weird results like essid not taking but network manager sets it fine... yet when i watch iwconfig as network manager connects it doens't have the key set
<pw-> methods, have you tried installing linux-backports-modules-intrepid?
<floris> hoi
<oakmac> king: there are many good options, to each his own; my two favorites are SCiTE and gedit, other people like Kate, Bluefish, Eclipse (there are also people who swear by vim and emacs for this)
<floris> when i start op my screensaver my pc stops running
<nbeebo> !syntax
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<floris> sex sex sesx
<stelt> what are master and pcm volumes (i'm trying to give feedback concerning https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292843)
<Ging_> ah no i mounted wronge how do i unmount?
<methods> pw- no what is that ?
<floris> that are simple tcp-ip
<Maveas> Hmm, FileZilla wont show my .htaccess file - and I can't find menu link to enable the ftp client to show hidden files :S
<pw-> methods, a driver package, try it, reboot, see if that helps
<nice_burger> hey ho, i'm trying sudo apt-get install postfix - sadly i get this - Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main openssl-blacklist 0.1-0ubuntu0.8.04.4 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<nice_burger> should i update sources for updates or something first?
<Guest50049> hey
<Guest50049> how to stop shoutcast server if i started it by ./sc_serv sc_serv.conf
<king> oakmac, gedit actually freezes my laptop when it starts I have already replaced it by mousepad, so scite its going to be I think as I am on gnome (so no kate). Eclipse is too heavy. Bluefish maybe good. Can you comment on geany, gphpedit and scite?
<hogdog> king vim
<hogdog> next!
<king> Guest50049, See in that directory for a stop script. Or you can kill it by PID.
<Maveas> How do I get filezilla to show hidden files?
<Ging_> whats's the su password on a live cd?
<king> hogdog, I want syntax highlighting and syntax hinting for php. I don't think vim takes pride in such mortal requirements :)
<jarco> hello guys. does anyone knows the command to start ispconfig control panel on an ubuntu server?
<floris> shut up
<Guest50049> king: i am connected by Putty and i am N00B in linux
<Guest50049> the server is not there, it is outside my home ;)
<oakmac> king: i've never used geany, gphpedit, so can't comment.  I like SCiTE because I come from Notepad++ on Windows and it uses the same engine.  It's not the most user-friendly program (settings are done via editing text files and it's not very intuitive), but once you get everything set up the way you like I've found it to be the best experience.  gedit is a pretty simple program; I wonder why it would be crashing your laptop.  Maybe tha
<zoli> Hello all! Does anyone know, how could I make amsn to blink on the panel when I get a message?
<cenubis> OK
<Ging_> does ubuntu 6.06 wor with ntfs-3g ?
<zoli> (on unbuntu 8.04)
<Ging_> it comes up as un known files system
<CelticLord> le peuple ^^
<Ging_> i downloaded 80.04 but i only have blank dvds and no dvd writer
<c0p3rn1c1> anyone up for some fglrx troubleshooting? :(
<king> oakmac, I too was surprised at gedit freezing my computer for a while it starts. Maybe it has to do with the theme I use. I couldn't careless for its idiosyncrasies so I replaced it with mousepad. Your message got truncated btw. I see just "maybe th"
<jarco> hello guys. does anyone knows the command to start ispconfig control panel on an ubuntu server?
<jarco> i only find the commands for redhead
<king> !repear | jarco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repear
<king> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jarco> well ...
<jarco> i am desperta
<jarco> e
<jarco>  :p
<hwilde> !enter
<FloodBot2> jarco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pupeno> How do I change the domain name of my ubuntu desktop?
<Stalker72> How do I install Songbird after having downloaded the .tar.gz file?
<Redleer> how to switch sound driver to alsa or something else?
<hwilde> !alsa | Redleer
<ubottu> Redleer: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pupeno> Stalker72: there's no one way to do it. Unpack the tar.gz and look for a README or INSTALL.
<dissocia7ive> I was using xubuntu 8.10 i386 livecd to watch tv using with MPlayer with a bt878 pci card and then the system completely freezed and the caps lock and scroll lock leds were all blinking, what does the blinking leds mean?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird Stalker72
<mikebeecham> does anyone know how to use netatalk?  I installed it last night, but cannot see it as an application within my menu?
<Redleer> thanks
<rookeeeeeeeee> could anyone tell me if files in ipblock are updated as well as urls are?
<equinux>  
<stelt> what is pcm volume?
<CaptainMorgan> !fax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax
<CaptainMorgan> wow
<CaptainMorgan> !hp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how I can send fax through Ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainMorgan please /msg the bot if you dont know the trigger.
<CaptainMorgan> Jack_Sparrow, recommendations?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainMorgan there are quite a few websites (free) that will fax your doc for you
<bazhang> stelt, in terminal type alsamixer
<CaptainMorgan> in other words, message the bot what specifically?
<bazhang> stelt, check it there
<CaptainMorgan> Jack_Sparrow, oh? got a pointer to them?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainMorgan /msg ubottu raid   for example
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainMorgan websites should be easy to find.  I even found a free one in canada
<rookeeeeeeeee> could anyone tell me if files in ipblock are updated as well as urls are?
<CaptainMorgan> Jack_Sparrow, not very helpful... it reported back the same information as !fax did
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: ipblock works on hostnames only
<ikonia> rookeeeeeeeee: sorry, host name / url resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot > CaptainMorgan
<ubottu> CaptainMorgan, please see my private message
<rookeeeeeeeee> no i mean the lists
<stelt> bazhang, alsamixer says master is 100/100, and what about pcm?
<bazhang> stelt, try adjusting it
<CaptainMorgan> Jack_Sparrow, not sure what you're getting at - it still told me the same information... I'll make do with the online web sites. Thanks
<rookeeeeeeeee> does it update list urls like it does list files ?
<david_> Anyone know how to watch you  tube vids on hardy?
<ikonia> david_: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<erbi> yeah
<stelt> bazhang, i can adjust master no problem, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292843 also mentions a thing called "pcm volume"
<erbi> install flashplugin-nonfree through the synaptic package manager
<erki> How do I get the built in file-manager in Ubuntu to allow me to copy stuff that I need sudo-privileges to do?
<bazhang> stelt, do you have the speaker icon in your top panel? if so, right click and check pcm there
<methods2> whre is the guy who told me to install modules backports ?
<Zaxmy>  /server irc.whatcd.net
<Jack_Sparrow> erki gksudo nautilus but use with caution
<erki> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> erki Be very sure of what you want to do
<erki> I hate to say this, but I wish it was a bit more like Vista :) (i.e. if the operation is not allowed, ask me for the password in a big warning box)
<neko> hi
<loller> can somebody tell how to enable socket APIs tags for anjuta or other text in general
<benoy> do you have any idea how to configure GTEDGE modem, i used wvdail, but problem is that it stop to receive data after connection after 5-10 minutes, do any one here have solution
<Emphastala> vista was the inspiration for ubuntu, iirc
<stelt> thanks bazhang
<ikonia> Emphastala: don't be silly please
<bazhang> Emphastala, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
 * hwilde stares at the troll....
<neko> i think i have some bug with the 8.10, the screen resolution tool don't detect the right resolution for my lcd screen
<neko> some hint
<hwilde> !fixres | neko
<ubottu> neko: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<neko> it's a recent computer with intel chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> neko the os is not detecting available resolutions correctly.
<neko> hwilde
<neko> it not work
<erki> On a related note, I know these kinds of questions are not proper, but if someone could kindly point me towards an alternative file manager with good Ubuntu integration, I would be very grateful. Or just a link to a page with comparisons.
<neko> already did the xfixe stuff
<methods2> why would backports have installed server kernel ???????????????
<neko> Jack_Sparrow, yes ?
<hwilde> erki, what do you mean alternate file manager
<neko> indeed
<ikonia> methods2: ones ? works fine thanks
<erki> hwilde: Something like Midnight Commander, but with good integration
<neko> back in the day on other computer i would have just fix it in the xorg.conf
<hwilde> erki, Konquerer is sorta i guess
<hwilde> erki, it's for kde
<erki> hwilde: Sound KDE-ish, will that be a problem?
<neko> but on this  ubuntu release/computer it is desert
<Crooper> how do you customize xorg so that I have a full screen terminal when I 'startx' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> erki I like thunar, lightweight etc
<ikonia> neko: have you read the URL that hwilde sent you ?
<erki> Jack_Sparrow: Will look into that, thx!
<Brack101> My session on control alt f2 froze up and I need to just kill it, how can I do that?
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, what exactly does that replace ?
<neko> ikonia, .... no... okey you win
<neko> lol
<hwilde> Brack101, ctrl+c
<neko> thanks guys
<neko> i give it a look
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde nautilus
<Brack101> hwilde, can I do it from the command line?
<ikonia> neko: I'm not laughing you said "it doesn't work" and you've not read it. I suggest you read it and try it
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, oh gui stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> !info thunar
<ubottu> thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-10ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 216 kB, installed size 704 kB
<hwilde> Brack101, ctrl+c
<erki> Jack_Sparrow: Hmm, it looks exactly like Nautilus, what is the difference?
<Brack101> no I mean lets say I want to kill console 2 from console 3...
<Brack101> with a command
<neko> ikonia, i wasn't taking this bad at all :)
<Brack101> like kill or something
<hwilde> Brack101, go to console 2 and hit ctrl+c
<hwilde> Brack101, if that doesn't work hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<neko> i made me laugh myself about haven't read it
<Jack_Sparrow> erki OT, file managers all have some degree of sililarities
<Brack101> ok so no command like to kill it then?
<Jack_Sparrow> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hwilde> Brack101, it's a tty, you don't quite kill it exactly....  I mean you could but...  that's not what you want here
<Dextorion> 8.10, Apache 2.2 something.. How do i get rid of the apache2-default(It Works!) page? Its crazy..
<hwilde> Brack101, hit ctrl+alt+f2  then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<hwilde> Dextorion, that is your index.html default dude
<mensajera> ola
<hwilde> !es | mensajera
<ubottu> mensajera: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stelt> if a bug is closed and then you comment on it, will people notice ?
<hwilde> stelt, #ubuntu-bugs
<Dextorion> hwilde, yeah.. but in sites-enabled, i've changed document root. i've put my own index.html.. reloaded.. put the default document root back. placed a index.html there..
<Dextorion> hwilde, i just.. dont know what to do to rid it. hehe
<hwilde> Dextorion, hit ctrl+f5 in your browser to force refresh
<Dextorion> hwilde, done.. cleared out firefox, ie, chrome..
<hwilde> Dextorion, or find the default index.html and rename it.  see if you're even in the right directory
<nick_> #exploite
<[c0re]> hi i installed gdesklets then i didnt like it i removed it.. after removed i lost "add to panel"
<Dextorion> hwilde, i cant be.. really. i thought it was /var/www as the sites-enabled/000-default said.. But now im not sure..
<nick_> #ubuntu
<hwilde> Dextorion, :)
<hwilde> Dextorion, /join #apache
<Dextorion> hwilde, thanks. I'll try there :)
<nick_> #bnc
<ikonia> nick_: stop please
<nick_> ok
<gregor_> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/ not working without javascript...
<chiliblue> what does smb use to determine remaining file space
<ikonia> nick_: what are you doing and why ?
<nick_> i have need xploit pakets for ubuntu
<neko> no success with xrandr
<ikonia> nick_: you need to not ask in here again, and you need to stop listing channels please.
<elostio> Ive got an EEE that is connected to the internet via WiFi. I want to share this connection, connecting my other pc to the eth0. What do I have to configure/is there a good howto?
<ganesh> once i change the settings (appearance etc ) in ccsm...it changes but when i resatrt the computer my setting are not saved.....how to save and fix it???
<neko> i was trying to add some mode for xrandr
<Dr_Willis64> !ics | elostio
<ubottu> elostio: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<incorrect> i once openoffice 3 packaged on launchpad, can i get it from anywhere else?
<Dr_Willis64> elostio,  if you are going PC to PC with the network cables. You will most likely need a peer-peer cable, or a hub/switch.. and perhaps set up static ips or install a dhcp server on the server
<mikebeecham> does anyone know of an easy way to access AFP shares in ubuntu?
<mphill> mikebeecham: apt-cache show netatalk
<psalias> hello m8s, could i force my ubuntu to see usb2 as usb1 ?
<mikebeecham> mphill: sorry mate...I'm a realtively new linux user
<elostio> yeah already figured that one out thanks for the link
<mphill> psalias: Maybe you can disable usb 2.0 in the bios?
<Dr_Willis64> psalias,  i would have to wonder why youi need to do so. the usb stuff is supposed to auto configure as needed in that  area
<mikebeecham> i have no idea what I'm looking at...I was hoping that there would be some kind of GUI that would help me
<mphill> mikebeecham: its an apple talk implementation
<j0nr> is ti possible to configure irssi to create a new window for all messages with hilighted text?
<king> I installed lamp on ubuntu 8.10 and I remember setting up a root password in the wizard that started automatically after installation. Now when I say mysql -u root -p, then I get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES).
<mphill> mikebeecham: what exactly are you trying to do?  Are you willing to use the command line?
<Zzeiss> Is there a way in Ubuntu to tell the network to connect to a particular channel for wifi (i.e. don't use the channel 42 a/n stuff, stay on channel 6 802.11b)?
<ikonia> Zzeiss: iwconfig can set a channel
<vladtsepesh1984> guys i would like to know why the files transfer on pdgin is too slow!!!!?????
<teadict> how do I alternate the case of file names using 'tr'?
<psalias> hmm i have a problem with my wifi stick, works only propertly at usb1, i have problems at usb2
<mphill> king: try no password, just hit enter
<ikonia> vladtsepesh1984: it's a common complaint, just one of the factors of using a closed sourced protocol
<Dr_Willis64> teadict,  you mean you want a file to go from foobar to FoObAr ?
<Balian> #ubuntu.pl
<mikebeecham> mphill: a customer has an AFP share setup on a server somewhere, and I want to be able to access it.  I have an afp:// url to go on, along with a username and password.  With regard to command line...if someone is able to talk me through it so that i can learn then...yes!
<mphill> king: if that does not work run sudo mysql_secure_installation
<teadict> Dr_Willis64: fOo -> FoO
<vladtsepesh1984> ikonia: and the isn't a solution???
<king> mphill, But I remember setting up a password, no password gives the same error but just with the NO argument in using password option.
<ikonia> vladtsepesh1984: I've never seen one
<vladtsepesh1984> perhaps another im apps???
<king> mphill, I would like to know what has gone wrong. This is pretty much a clean installation.
<ikonia> vladtsepesh1984:  the protocol is still the same, I've seen similar issues with amsn
<Dr_Willis64> teadict You want it to always do 'alternative' upper/lower, or just 'switch' the existing cases? :)
<rak00> any hack for U3 on ub ?
<ikonia> Roulette: what ?
<vladtsepesh1984> i'm sad about it....!!!!!
<Dr_Willis64> teadict,  i would suggest a perl script or other language.. tr may be a bit difficlult to do that.
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> rak00: what ?
<teadict> Dr_Willis64: all uppers to lowers and lowers to uppers, so 'switch'
<mphill> king: maybe you fat fingered the password?  i dunno? mysql_secure_installation will get you re-setup
<teadict> Dr_Willis64: I know.. I'm breaking my brain here.. but it's gotta be bash :(
<Roulette> why does xchat seem to have decided I -want- to come here right after installing it? x.x
<rak00> U3 system... u find it on few devices... for me it's about my sandisk cruzer 8GO
<hogdog> watchoo talking about Dr_Willis64?
<rak00> it block a partition system form being deleted
<ikonia> rak00: what's the problem with it ?
<Dr_Willis64> teadict,  you may be able to do it with some fancy regreular experssions to tr.     theres dozens of upper/lowercase scripts/examples out there..
<hogdog> Dr_Willis64 sorry, just wanted to say that. Don't tell Mr. Drummond
<kellojoe> Hey, anybody there to suggest an english dictionary, preferably with thesaurus for Ubuntu Hardy?
<Dr_Willis64> teadict,  sounds like you are doing some homework. :)
<mphill> mikebeecham: netatalk is the package you want to install, its not too pretty.  just google netatalk with respect to ubuntu and you should be good to go as far as finding directions.  I've used netatalk, its sorta slow.  I would suggest samba.
<rak00> i want to delete that partition
<vladtsepesh1984> :'(
<rak00> there is a free soft to do it on win
<ikonia> rak00: and whats the problem ?
<king> mphill, I get the same enter current password for root, and the same error. It doesn't want to accept the password that I had entered in the original configuration.
<Dr_Willis64> rak00,  ive seen no way to delete that partiton under linux. i DO recall some hack/tools for them under windows.. but even then im not sure if they deleted that partition or not.
<rak00> but i've found nothing to do it on a linux sys
<teadict> Dr_Willis64: stupid Operating Systems class.. yeah.. if everybody would use linux, we wouldn't have to do this stupid exercises
<ikonia> rak00: gparted should be able to modify and delte partitions
<ikonia> Dr_Willis64: what's the difference with this device?
<mikebeecham> mphill: samba is not a possibility...the share has already been set up on a mac as an AFP
<Dr_Willis64> ikonia,  it has 2 partitions.. one shows up as a cdrom drive that has windows softwearew on it to allow 'stand alone' type apps and otehr features.. totally useless for linux users. :)
<mphill> king: did you have the caps lock on by accident.
<rak00> already tried gparted, fdisk, etc
<Dr_Willis64> ikonia,  lets just say that i find U3 UUUseless3 :) from a linux users poont of view.
<king> mphill, all caps password doesn't also work.
<rak00> i umount the partition U3, change permissions and few others things
<ikonia> Dr_Willis64 thanks for the explination
<rak00> but nothing is working
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<gabriela> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> rak00 Get a free tool from the maker of your drive that will erase and clean the partition
<rak00> i lake of theory to hack that thing... but there must be a way
<Dr_Willis64> ikonia,  Its so nice when your 2gb thumbdrive is acatually NOT 2gb due to the U3 stuff taking part of it.
<mphill> king: from the command line can you use sudo or not?
<gabriela> how can i change my default dvd player for autorun?
<rak00> this free tool is avaible just for win and mac, nothing for ub
<Mohammad[B]> is red5 have repository for ubuntu ?
<king> mphill, Yes I have the root password for my user account. I am talking about the password for the admin user 'root' for mysql that is not being accepted.
<brad__> can someone tell me how to install kde4 on ubuntu 8.10?
<Dr_Willis64> rak00,  google for the thing there are some tools/threads on how to 'hack' it under windows.  run it in wine.. or hack it on a windows box is about all you can try
<ikonia> rak00: there is your answer then
<Spiritual> Hello. When I print a document, the impression isn't good. I've set the printer on cups. It's a printer installed on windows 2000. Anyone could help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> rak00 there are tools that will unlock and erase hidden partitions.. look into hirenscd
<rlt> brad__: install the package kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis64> brad__,  install kubuntu-desktop package.. the kubuntu homepage - has that answer on its FAQ :)_
<cygnusX> Hey,i'm chatting with a friend in the built-in Gmail chat client,and the icon the that represents his status is orange?what does that mean?
<brad__> rlt: will that give me kde4?
<rlt> brad__: yes
<rak00> Hiren cd is a F***ing good idea, i forgot that one, thx JAck
<brad__> thanks guys, I'll do that :)
<Spiritual> I'm having some problemas with my network printer. When I print somethin, the quality is very low. How can I change this?
<gabriela> please, could you help me?
<king> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bojtel> anyone here using sopcast?
<incorrect> does anyone know where i can get oo3 packages? the launchpad debs seem to have gone
<Dr_Willis64> Spiritual,  check the printer config settings. Ive notivced my laser defaults to 300dpi when it can do much higher.
<prahal_> is someone able to set  gstreamer-properties output sink to custom ? It does not save the custom in 2.24.0.1 for me at least
<king> incorrect, getdeb.net?
<Dr_Willis64> incorrect,  last i heard oo3 under ubuntu was very flakey.. There may be some better packages in the works. I imaginetheres a forum thread or 2 on the topic.
<prahal_> incorrect, they are gone due to a critical bug in oo3-gtk
<Daremonai> which smtp server is best to use for phpBB smtp server, postfix or sendmail?
<ikonia> king: what ?
<bojtel> anyone here using sopcast?
<incorrect> prahal_, oh nuts
<ikonia> king: oh, there is a user called incorrect
<Dr_Willis64> I would not suggest using OO3 at this time. unless you really really needed it.
<Dr_Willis64> :)
<ice_cream> lo, could moving files over to another computer's ntfs drive cause disk problems?
<RomantikPrens> hi
<rlt> incorrect: that repository is down right now because the maintainer found some problems with the packages in it. It'll be back up soon, apparently.
<king> ikonia, :(
<king> ikonia, Oh :)
<incorrect> rlt, i can live with bugs :D
<Jack_Sparrow> bojtel Please hold down the repeating, if someone knows they will answer
<RomantikPrens> you speka türkish_?
<king> ikonia, I still get that udevd error at bootup
<incorrect> oo3 is soo much better than oo2
<RomantikPrens> _?
<Dr_Willis64> incorrect,  no idea. i dont need it :) so im not risking it.
<RomantikPrens> speak türkish _?
<brad__> rlt: I installed kubuntu-desktop but that is KDE 3.5.10 not kde4
<Jack_Sparrow> ice_cream what were you trying to put/run off the ntfs drive
<rlt> brad__: are you sure you're using intrepid/8.10?
<alper> hi guys I cant use wifi. I have the wifi led is on but I cant see any networks
<Jack_Sparrow> !tu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu
<Dr_Willis64> incorrect,  given the # of people ive seen in the ubuntu channels with probloems with  oo3  so far. i dont want to mess with it. :) but i imagine it will get better as time goes on.
<bojtel> anyone knows how I can get sopcast starting???
<brad__> rlt: yep - on x86-64
<Spiritual> Dr_Willis64: i think that the problem isn't in the settings
<Joker_-_> !wifi > alper
<ubottu> alper, please see my private message
 * ice_cream blinks
<incorrect> Dr_Willis64, i've not used it too much, but i've found it much better
<Dr_Willis64> install sopcast ? read the sopcast docs..
<rlt> brad__: I installed kubuntu-desktop on intrepid 64-bit the other day. It's KDE4.
<bojtel> Dr-willis: doesnt wokr
<KaZeR> hi there
<Spiritual> Dr_Willis64: I've set good quality there but it keep bad
<bojtel> work
<prahal_> woot this scroll fast . So nobody use a custom gstreamer sink (for bluetooth headset for example). Otherwise I would be glad to find out how to have an asoundrc entry get added to the non custom alsasink dropdown
<brad__> rlt: do I need to uninstall anything first?
<Dr_Willis64> Spiritual,  could be lackluster drivers..  i would check cups.org for that specific printer and see what others say
<rlt> brad__: so either you're on hardy, or something very weird is going on o.O
<KaZeR> i have some issues getting a soundcard to work : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) alsactl: save_state:1251: No soundcards found...
<incorrect> rlt, i installed 8.10 64bit, just went back to 32bit as i need sun java moz plugin
<KaZeR> which module am i supposed to use?
<brad__> I installed on a fresh drive, just last week
<Balian> a
<Dr_Willis64> incorrect,  Hmm.. Im using 64bit here and java.. no problems..
<Spiritual> Dr_Willis64:  good idea, i'll verify
<l7> should pretty much everything in your home directory have permissions set to 755?
<rlt> brad__: what version of kubuntu-desktop package do you have (look in Synaptic under "Latest Version"?
<Wanderer> Can anyone tell me how to map ctrl-F9 for desktop 9 in kde4 ?
<david_> anyone know how to install ati radeon 1650 pro graphics card on hardy?
<Dr_Willis64> l7,  non executable files should not be executable. :)
<brainzcan> is there a shortcut key config to get to the system management?
<incorrect> Dr_Willis64, try an applet such as the remote management console on any RAC card
<l7> Dr_Willis64: oh, i meant directories
<brad__> rlt: will do, one minute
<Maveas> How do I force mv to move 5 directories to /usr/bin
<brainzcan> is there a shortcut key configuration to get to the system management???
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<brad__> rlt:: kubuntu desktop 1.101
<ikonia> Maveas: mv direcotry /path/to/new/place
<Dr_Willis64> l7,  for the most part yes.. and to fix all dirs i got a alias that is thisn ---> find -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 755
<Dr_Willis64>    
<prahal_> KaZeR, checked with lshw ? that the card is found and hhave a driver attached (I have an intel hda ICH6 rev 01 working Should be close to yours (though I am using a 2.6.28-rc6 home made kernel .. cannot till if the card is supported by your kernel
<Maveas> ikonia: do I have to take one at a time?
<brad__> rlt: installed version == latest versiob
<nibsa1242b> I have a pdf, its a scan of a book. Its ugly, slightly blurry, and grey scale. Other then going page by page with GIMP is there a way to apply an unsharp mask (or something similar) and then change it to be just black and white (2color)?
<Maveas> and I'm using sudo
<rlt> brad__: so you installed it and logged into kde and definitely got kde3?
<ikonia> Maveas: mv {dir1,dir2,dir3} /path/to/new
<Maveas> Ah, nice, thanks
<l7> Dr_Willis64: ah thanks, i'll give that a try in a minute
<Dr_Willis64> l7,  that recursively does the change.. so be carefull
<brad__> rlt: let me log out and long in again... brb
<brainzcan> is there a shortcut key configuration to get to the system management?
<rlt> brainzcan: what exactly do you mean by "system management"?
<david_> anyone know how to install ati radeon 1650 pro graphics card on hardy?
<brainzcan> system monitor
<chainoo> hello
<inktri> !hosts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts
<inktri> how do you change hostname
<inktri> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<chainoo> i need help, i want to configure a linuxmail.org in my piggin client
<chainoo> pidgin*
<ikonia> chainoo: pidgin is not a mail client
<l7> Dr_Willis64: recursively from whatever directory i start in?  i guesss i can try it out in a sub directory before using it on  ~
<Dr_Willis64> l7,  yes.. :) be carefull with it.
<KaZeR> prahal_, relevant part : http://pastebin.com/da3c8c8a
<l7> Dr_Willis64: what could go wrong though?
<KaZeR> so it looks like the right module isn't loaded
<chainoo> i need a chat email, like a hotmail,
<l7> aside from using it outside of ~ and messing up stuff systemwide maybe
<Dr_Willis64> l7,  changing the dirs from / as root.. could goof things up in /tmp and so forth..
<prahal_> nibsa1242b, unpaper
<l7> ah yeah
<rlt> brainzcan: ah. There isn't one built into gnome. You could use something like xbindkeys if you really need one.
<Dr_Willis64> l7,  as a user.. proberly not much. i doubt if your user has any 777 dirs
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<brainzcan> i do
<Maveas> mv keeps saying "can't move 'directory' to /usr/share/ - directory not empty
<rlt> brainzcan: take a look in your favorite search engine for web pages about xbindkeys in Ubuntu, then. I haven't used it, but it looks like what you need.
<brainzcan> rlt: thanks anything at this point, if i have to restart my box again I swear i will go back to windows
<brad__> rlt: back on KDE
<gavagai>  How do I make my laptop shut down ALWAYS when I close the lid?  It is pretty ridiculous that if I have Transmission or VLC open, they by default prevent the computer going to sleep.  i just pulled a molten laptop out of my bag.
<brad__> rlt: so you are right it's kde4.1 but....
<alper> I read the wifi docs but I am still getting no scan results with iwlist
<moir> hello
<brad__> when I run KDevelop and do help->About KDE the version reported is 3.5.10
<moir> i have problem with mrtg any body help me? plis prv
<michael_> Ok. Crazy question. Is there a way (preferably easy), to unrar every file within a directory? I'd likely have to use recursive to ensure it searches through sub directories.
<rlt> brad__: not sure why that is. Might wanna ask in #kubuntu, they deal more with KDE apps and packaging
<Jophish> hi all
<rlt> brad__: looks like kdevelop in the repos is version 3.5.3, though, which might have something to do with it.
<moir> witan
<moir> witam
<brad__> rlt: thanks dude, you've been a big help... I'll wander over and ask the kubuntu folks
<Jophish> I'm sure it is possible to do, how can I make a "folder" that will just be a portal to another folder somewhere else. So if I save something in the link folder, it will appear in the real folder, and so if i change something in the real folder, it will be changed in the symbolic folder, Thanks
<rlt> Jophish: you'd use a "symbolic link". Usual way of doing it is ln -s realfolder linkfolder, or Ctrl-Shift-drag in GNOME file manager
<bustaplz> Are there any good apps out there for doing a batch conversion of .jpg to .bmp?
<Jophish> ok, so I control shift drag the real folder, to where I want the link to be?
<rlt> Jophish: yes
<chandra> solo
<bobthemil> I seem to have installed ubuntu without installing X. Any help on getting started?
<rlt> bobthemil: install the ubuntu-desktop package if you want X and Gnome
<bobthemil> k
<bobthemil> I'll see if there's anything else I need after that
<Lava> hey, im looking for a command to totally format my computer
<prahal_> KaZeR, http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2011661#p2011661 it is in french but the commands to apply are universal (it seems one need ubuntu 8.10 and to download and install alsa 1.0.17
<bustaplz> Lava: download Darik's Boot and Nuke
<bustaplz> Lava: or some sort of CD with DBAN
<bustaplz> Lava: http://www.dban.org/
<rlt> Lava: Get the CD image from http://www.dban.org/download , burn it to a CD, and boot from it.
<ice_cream> hmm, sometimes  umount takes like 20 sec to unmount a drive.. is this normal?
<bustaplz> rlt: beat you to it =P
<bustaplz> ice_cream: what kind of drive?
<rlt> ice_cream: Did you copy files to it while using it? If so, it's probably syncing them to the drive.
<ice_cream> network share
<rlt> ice_cream: but yeah, especially over a network, that's normal
<Lava> thx bustaplz & rlt
<ice_cream> say i had a network share mounted, and restarted that computer while accessing the locally mounted dir
<bustaplz> ice_cream: 20 seconds is a bit long, but mounting network shares can take a bit for me
<bustaplz> Lava: not a problem
<bustaplz> Lava: happy to help
<Lava> all this mess just because i cant boot hardy no more... :(
<asrael> hi
<ice_cream> so what happens is that any   ls or df kinda hangs
<asrael> im getting very high cpu sys usage on my 8.10, any idea?
<david_> anyone know how to install ati radeon 1650 pro graphics card on hardy?
<ice_cream> until i umount it, which takes 20+ sec
<bustaplz> Lava: you don't really need DBAN to fix boot issues
<bustaplz> asrael: is it a new install?
<rlt> asrael: System > Administration > System Monitor, Processes tab, sort by % CPU and find otu which specific process is causing it
<Maveas> wtf, don' get it
<apfelkuchen> asrael: which kernel are you booting from?
<asrael> bustaplz, about one month, have been running it w/o any problem it started just now
<Maveas> cant move those directories
<Maveas> :'/
<Lava> bustaplz, i have tried for hours to fix hardy, running feisty now
<asrael> apfelkuchen, default
<bustaplz> asrael: if you're running LAMP, check that first
<asrael>  2.6.27-7-server
<Lava> bustaplz, even reinstalled it, but it is still messed up
<rlt> Lava: oh. You don't need DBAN to just format to reinstall. DBAN is more for formatting prior to selling a hard-drive so all the data that was on it is unrecoverable
<bustaplz> Lava: what kind of messed up?
<rlt> Lava: I mean, you could use DBAN for reinstalling, but there's quicker ways of doing it =/
<asrael> bustaplz, i dont get high cpu on any specific running program, but top shows high sy%
<asrael> and also high load
<bustaplz> Lava: rlt is right, DBAN is more for secure formatting, if you just want to format for a reinstall using something like gParted is easier
<Lava> bustaplz, there were some boot problems, and i tried fixing it with fsck but ever since everything got messed up. i can't even boot it anymore. that is why i thought i just might reinstall from a formatted disk
<bustaplz> Lava: are you having issues with GRUB?
<bustaplz> asrael: what process is showing the highest cpu load?
<asrael> utorrent
<Lava> bustaplz, i have no idea, how can i tell?
<bustaplz> asrael: how much?
<bustaplz> Lava: do you know  what GRUB is?
<asrael> 30%
<asrael> thats normal, i had that before, but that counts as us% not sy%
<bustaplz> asrael: if you're not currently downloading or seeding, that is too high
<Lava> bustaplz, no
<asrael> i know, im dling fast
<bustaplz> Lava: GRUB is a bootloader, do you only have Ubuntu installed?
<bustaplz> asrael: any other processes running over 5%?
<ZaferCelik> hi
<Lava> bustaplz, yup
<asrael> no, just that
<lappy1> yo, i'm curious if it's possible to use my laptop's ir port to emulate an IR keyboard to type on a psp?
<bustaplz> asrael right now I have no processes running over 2% cpu, that includes Songbird and Firefox with about 15 tabs open
<lappy1> i would think it's possible, but i've been searching and reading all morning with no results
<bustaplz> asrael: I would kill utorrent and see what happens
<l7> lappy1: maybe, but you might need some fancy drivers
<asrael> ill do that
<l7> or the ability to write your own
<rlt> What command do I issue to see a list of swap partitions in use on my system?
<bobthemil> I used my laptop's wireless card to install ubuntu, but now it's not configured (not recognized as eth0). Does anyone know how to configure a wireless card and set it up for DHCP using only a command line?
<bustaplz> rlt: sudo fdisk -l or mount
<Ceiling_Cat> Is there a way to apt-get install ocropus (e.g, a way to install it that doesn't require installing tesseract from source?)
<bustaplz> Lava: what happens when you try to boot into Ubuntu?
<Ceiling_Cat> Tesseract won't compile for me, so I'm stuck
<Lava> bustaplz, depends what version of ubuntu
<Lava> bustaplz, i can run feisty, but i cant run hardy
<bustaplz> Lava: what happens when you try to boot Hardy
<bustaplz> Lava: and are you talking about booting into an installed system or just booting the LiveCD?
<david_> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO CHECK IF MY GRAPHICS CARD IS WORKING PROPERLY?
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > david_
<ubottu> david_, please see my private message
<david_> sry caps
<lappy1> i'm totally loving the new eye candy in the 8.10 release on this lappy
<lappy1> dell 8100*
<harry_v> What makes ubunto better the say centos?
<bustaplz> david_: System > Administration > Hardware Testing
<penguinmessiah> hello
<Lava> bustaplz, when i run hardy it ends up on a black screen filled with bad stuff
<Lava> bustaplz, and i cant start from the cd
<penguinmessiah> how do i change my location??
<bustaplz> Lava: did you install Hardy?
<Ceiling_Cat> Anyone? Is there a way to apt-get install ocropus?
<rlt> bustaplz: hmm. I have a swap partition on /dev/sda2 that shows up in fdisk and is in fstab, but doesn't show up on mount.
<stefano> hi!
<stefano> someone can help me?
<robb_m> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<penguinmessiah> im sure they can
<bustaplz> rlt: if it shows up with fdisk it means it's there but not mounted
<Lava> bustaplz, yeah i did. half a year ago
<bustaplz> Lava: oh so it was working
<penguinmessiah> how can i change my location so i can register for spotify
<Jack_Sparrow> swapon
<bustaplz> Lava: are you booting into the GUI?
<l7> lappy1: if you can SSH into your PSP, that might be easier if you want to use the keyboard on it for certain tasks
<rlt> bustaplz: that's what I figured. I did sudo swapon /dev/sda2, but it errors with "swapon: /dev/sda2: Device or resource busy"
<robb_m> stefano, whats your question?
<kek> why do my disks show up as for example /dev/sda in the installer when they are IDE drives?
<bustaplz> rlt: hmmm, thats strange
<stefano> my cousin had upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<bustaplz> rlt: you may be past my ability to help you =P
<rlt> bustaplz: so I did swapoff then swapon, and it didn't error, but it's still not showing up in mount
<stefano> now it cant start ubuntu
<Lava> bustaplz, yeah it was working. but one day there was a problem when i booted. after i fsck'ed everything got worse. and no, i cant get into the GUI
<bustaplz> rlt: let me look at my swap
<rlt> bustaplz: yeah, can you double-check that you see it in mount?
<rookeeeeeeeee> how do i tell what hidden services are running?
<bustaplz> Lava: and the black screen with the messed up stuff is in terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> kek all drives will show as sd..
<lappy1> tnx l7
<asrael> bustaplz, that was the guilty... but i dont understand how, since its been running for a month now, why start giving high sys now. and why not shows as "user" and not "system"
<Lava> bustaplz, yep, entire black screen filled with lines about serious errors and stuff
<bustaplz> asrael: running for a month without shutting down?
<kek> Jack_Sparrow: is that some special scsi-emulation of ide drives or is that just the way it is in linux now?
<bustaplz> Lava: you can read these errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> kek just the way it is
<bustaplz> rlt: I don't see my swap with mount
<Lava> bustaplz, not now no :)
<atomo> mitso??
<asrael> bustaplz, maybe once
<Jack_Sparrow> kek I am sure you can find detailed info as to why, but it has been that way for awhile
<kek> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks.
<jschall> how can i tell if qemu is actually using kvm?
<bustaplz> Lava: doesn't sound like much of a difficult issue, why can't you boot from the CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> bustaplz what is in your fstab
<robb_m> Jack_Sparrow, been that way since 2006 (when i first started ubuntu) :)
<bustaplz> asrael: try starting uTorrent up again, see if it comes back at that 30% cpu
<rlt> bustaplz: Okay. Guess I'm back to my original question, then :)
<Lava> because it jams at 11%. but the boot cd is good since i already installed ubuntu with it before
<Lava> bustaplz, because it jams at 11%. but the boot cd is good since i already installed ubuntu with it before
<Jack_Sparrow> Lava are you trying to install on a Dell or HP..
<bustaplz> rlt: I see my swap in fdisk, I thought it should show up in mount also but I was wrong =D
<david_> how do you register with launchpad?
<bustaplz> Lava: there is a md5 check on the LiveCD, right?
<cheaboi> is it possiable to share a file on ubuntu via network to my other computer which is vista?
<robb_m> bustaplz, yeah there is....
<rlt> david_: https://launchpad.net/+login
<Jack_Sparrow> Lava Some Dell and HP require the disk be burned at a very slow speed..  even if it self tests fine. there can be an issue
<robb_m> !samba | cheaboi
<bustaplz> Lava: I would run that, make sure the CD is good
<ubottu> cheaboi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<nT4BR> hi guys i need help for configure my keyboard
<Lava> bustaplz, do you mean memory test? yep i did
<bustaplz> Jack_Sparrow: Why do you want to know about my fstab?
<bustaplz> Lava: no, there is a test to make sure the CD isn't corrupt
<Jack_Sparrow> bustaplz were you having swapon issues or rtl
<bustaplz> Lava: if it's hanging at install that may be your issue, if it doesn't boot at all you need to re burn it
<Lava> bustaplz, but i know for sure the cd is good, since i used the exact same cd before on this pc
<bustaplz> Jack_Sparrow: rlt was having swap issues(i guess they are issues)
<rlt> Jack_Sparrow: I think it was less "swapon issues" and more bustaplz and I being wrong about whether mount lists swap partitions
<bustaplz> Lava: how long ago
<bustaplz> Jack_Sparrow: rlt is right, I was just trying to help him compare to my system
<bustaplz> Jack_Sparrow: because my system works and he seems to be having issues
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<bustaplz> Lava: If you can't boot from your Hardy CD formatting your drive won't change that
<Lava> bustaplz, humz about six months
<Lava> aha ok, so what should i do
<bustaplz> Lava: it sounds like the disk got scratched or went bad
<bustaplz> Lava: I would just re-burn the iso, or burn the latest iso
<kek> i blew my grub config by reinstalling windows. i have my linux operating system root installed on /dev/sdb2. i start up on the ubuntu 8.10 install cd, mount /dev/sdb2 on /media/disk, and run "sudo grub-install root=/media/disk /dev/sdb2", looks normal, but when i restart, windows comes up as usual. what am i doing wrong?
<Lava> aight, ok gonna try that
<Lava> thanks
<bustaplz> Lava: I know I've had to reburn many an iso
<bustaplz> Lava: hope you get it working, bud
<penguinmessiah> how do i change locations in ubuntu?
<bustaplz> Lava: also make sure to burn the iso at a slow speed on a good quality disc
<SlimeyPete> penguinmessiah: locations?
<bustaplz> Lava: will hopefully help you avoid that issue in the future
<DreaDy> de cuanto por cuanto debe ser la cantidad de escritorios para que quede como cubo
<DreaDy> ???
<penguinmessiah> from usa to eu
<robb_m> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jack_Sparrow> kek OS is booting your windows drive not sdb2
<penguinmessiah> slimeyPete from usa to eu
<bustaplz> okay, back to the reason I logged on IRC, I need to batch convert some .jpg album art to .bmp
<Lava> bustaplz, thanks for the help! cu
<kek> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, that is the problem.
<x-kent> in what file can I review the messages I get during the bootime ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kek set bios to boot second drive if it will let you
<Jack_Sparrow> x-kent dmesg
<comradekingu> !mount | flambyx
<ubottu> flambyx: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<x-kent> Jack_Sparrow, some messages aren't there.. is there any other place I can look for ?
<Jack_Sparrow> x-kent try forming a more complete question and include what version of ubuntu you are using
<x-kent> I get something like "not automatically fixing this" during boot, it's right after the filesystem gets mounted but "dmesg|grep automatic" gives nothing
<x-kent> I am on ubuntu 8.10 (desktop)
<Jack_Sparrow> x-kent grep for EE or ee ?
<rookeeeeeeeee> how do i tell what hidden services are running?
<dropper> rookeeeeeeeee: no fair peeking!
<x-kent> Jack_Sparrow, dmesg|grep ee ?
<Maveas> How do I move more than one folder at a time to another folder which root only have rights to?
<Jack_Sparrow> x-kent it might just be seeing a floppy drive and not be of any real importance
<illissius`> hi
<kek> Jack_Sparrow: i got it to work now, thanks for listening
<bimberi> rookeeeeeeeee: system -> administration -> system monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<illissius`> anyone happen to know a way to 'unplug' / 'replug' a touchpad? some sort of command to do this.
<rookeeeeeeeee> bimberi, that doesnt show what programs are "hidden"
<Jack_Sparrow> kek did booting the other drive work
<x-kent> Jack_Sparrow, it's gives a table of some values (I don't have enough time to read it at it continues to boot) and then /dev/sda2 mounted or something, so I think it's related to my filesystem
<x-kent> can I somehow pause the boot proccess to read the message ?
<bimberi> rookeeeeeeeee: how do you know?
<Jack_Sparrow> x-kent I thought you could hit pause..
<rookeeeeeeeee> bimberi, because i looked
<x-kent> err, didn't try that :-)
<x-kent> gonna reboot.
<kek> Jack_Sparrow: i didn't try changing in the bios, i just gave /dev/sda as argument to grub instead of /dev/sdb2
<Jack_Sparrow> kek cool. ty
<bimberi> rookeeeeeeeee: where?
<rookeeeeeeeee> bimbo
<rookeeeeeeeee> sorry
<Strife89> Quick question: Ubuntu keeps marking my MP3 player read-only because of a corrupted file. Any way to force read-write so I can delete said file?
<rookeeeeeeeee> couldnt resist
<illissius`> nm, solved.
<ZehRique> Hello friends! Could anyone help me with an issue between PulseAudio and Skype?
<rookeeeeeeeee> just kidding!
<rookeeeeeeeee> :)
<Strife89> !read-only
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read-only
<rookeeeeeeeee> bimberi i looked in the system processes
<bimberi> rookeeeeeeeee: my humblest apologies, seems I mistook you for someone looking for help
<Jack_Sparrow> Strife89 you need a manual force mount command?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<Strife89> Jack_Sparrow: Basically.
<hb> could somebody give explain how to find the "Exact" value of sin(arccos(3/7))  I'm having trouble wrapping my brain around what the book is telling me.
<Jack_Sparrow> Strife89 close enough
<Strife89> Jack_Sparrow: Alrighty, I'll try it.
<antonio_> buenas
<Jack_Sparrow> hb Offtopic.. sorry
<rookeeeeeeeee> bimberi, i apologize
<x-kent> Jack_Sparrow, didn't work, I pressed pause many times it still booted without stopping
<hb> oh wait i'm sorry thought I was in the math channel :x
<hb> my ba
<hb> bad*
<Strife89> Jack_Sparrow: Actually, any better way, since it's already mounted?
<Jack_Sparrow> x-kent Still kinda fuzzy in the am here
<rookeeeeeeeee> anyway
<antonio_> can you speak spanish???
<rookeeeeeeeee> how do i tell what hidden services are running?
<Merikan> anyone good with tethering a blackjack i607??
<Condoulo> ok, I can't change my refresh rate to anything above 60Hz, and this is highly annoying. the proper refresh rates won't show in the resolution tool or Catalyst Center. I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200, and I have the proprietary drivers installed. And yes, I am using a CRT. So anybody here know anything about it? Like what config file I can use to change it if possibly (since xorg.conf no longer holds that information)
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<Strife89> Jack_Sparrow: It's FAT, just so you know. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> x-kent umount before you try and mount
<Teisei> Why can't I use OBEX Push? It keeps telling that OBEX Push file transfer is unsupported? I'm trying to send files to my mobile phone
<rookeeeeeeeee> does anyone know how to tell if a program is running in the background?
<c0p3rn1c> hi, I'm trying to edit boot.ini and make ubuntu the default os is this correct : default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\wubildr.mbr="Ubuntu"
<largos> I'm trying to upgrade a XUbuntu 8.04 install to 8.10, but the update manager doesn't seem to know about the new release.  Does anyone know how I can figure out what's going on?
<c0p3rn1c> ?
<apfelkuchen> Alright, I updated to 8.10 a while ago and the newer kernel (2.6.27-7, I think) makes my system really really slow -- I have to choose to boot 2.6.24-21 at GRUB.  Anyone know why this is?
<Jack_Sparrow> Strife89 stick the flash into a windows box and properly unmount it..
<Merikan> im trying to tether with my mobile phone
<largos> c0p3rn1c: ps -ef | grep -I <program name>
<Merikan> gnome-ppp isnt having it
<Condoulo> Anybody in here know how to configure the ATI drivers so I can get a proper refresh rate?
<Jack_Sparrow> c0p3rn1c That is a wubi install .. right?.. not a real install on a partition
<x-kent> Jack_Sparrow,  "dmesg|grep clean" didn't report a "/dev/sda1 clean..."  and that message is appears when I boot so seems dmesg does not have all logged or something
<rlt> rookeeeeeeeee: Sys > Admin > System Monitor, then View > All Processes
<c0p3rn1c> Jack_Sparrow: idd
<Jack_Sparrow> x-kent fsck it manually
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Zzeiss> Any clue as to why an up-to-date Ubuntu 8.10 goes into ultra-slow-printing when sending a job to an HP2605 color laser?  All other functionality seems fine, the machine doesn't slow down, but it literally takes 40 minutes a page to print.
<le1> hello
<Merikan> Anyone tethering to their mobile AT&T phone from broadband access??
<c0p3rn1c> Jack_Sparrow: ehm the windows boot loader is still installed ..
<purvesh> any 1 have good configration in amd pc.
<Jack_Sparrow> c0p3rn1c I know what wubi is..  (and I hate it)
<c0p3rn1c> Jack_Sparrow: currently I have the win boot loader and grub
<le1> i need a help with wired connecting ( how to use it )
<rlt> larry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<rlt> larry: sorry, wrong user
<rlt> right one left :(
<conal> how might i find greek characters and other mathy symbols for use in Inkscape?
<le1> how do i use the wired connecting
<c0p3rn1c> Jack_Sparrow: fsck will do the trick ?
<Jack_Sparrow> c0p3rn1c Not for your issue.. no
<Merikan> ANYONE USING GNOME-PPP with BLACKJACK mobile????
<c0p3rn1c> Jack_Sparrow: ok :)
<kim__> inuxin.dk
<humphrey> hello. is there a file-finding program/tool on xubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Merikan Please lose the caps
<uberadm> I'm looking to install kubuntu on my 1.4ghz (celeron) with 256 mb of ram (I know its bad)... do you think it will be ok?
<c0p3rn1c> Jack_Sparrow: I just use wubi for a test run
<Joker_-_> humphrey: you can always use "locate" in console
<Merikan> humphrey try the whereis command
<humphrey> nice1 joker :-)
<humphrey> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> c0p3rn1c changing the bootloader for it to be the default feels like way more than a test drive
<Merikan> exit
<c0p3rn1c> Jack_Sparrow: yeah its to force my parents to use ubuntu lol
<Condoulo> How can I configure my ATI drivers to get a proper refresh rate for a CRT (85Hz on this), if it won't show in the Screen Resolution tool, or Catalyst. I am using Ubuntu 8.10, with the proprietary drivers, for an ATI Radeon Xpress 200.
<Jack_Sparrow> uberadm You wont get performance at 256 especially if you are sharing ram for the video card
<Strife89> Jack_Sparrow: I appreciate the help; nailed it.
<le1> i am working on usb connecting and i need to work on wireless router how ?!
<Jack_Sparrow> Strife89 cool
<x-kent> Jack_Sparrow, I found when it was comming from, I have /dev/sda4 10gb vfat with XP on it, when I do fsck.vfat /dev/sda4 it says it has differences in boot sector and it can restore it from original or backup the current one, any idea what should I do ?
<le1> ﻿i am working on usb connecting and i need to work on wireless router how ?!?!?!
<dnyy> Anyone know of a guide to installing ubuntu from an external HD?  All I can find is how to install it to one. :x
<rlt> c0p3rn1c: rather than editing the boot.ini directly, use the instructions in http://support.microsoft.com/kb/289022
<Jack_Sparrow> x-kent scarry..  if the current one does not work you can try the backup, but may I suggest you backup your partition info first
<lefix> Gnea: im back again
<Joker_-_> Condoulo: google for xorg.conf
<rlt> c0p3rn1c: see the section "Setting the Default Operating System"
<le1> how to work in wireless  router in ubuntu :S
<Joker_-_> Condoulo: you should be able to set resolutions and refresh rates trough that file
<lefix> are you available at the moment, Gnea?
<Condoulo> Joker_-_, really? I know recent versions of xorg does not put video configuration in there anymore.
<c0p3rn1c> rlt: ok thx, I'll be sure to check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> x-kent Backing up the mbr... Go to Terminal.. cd Desktop .... sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1   Note: 512 includes all partition info.. Use 446 To exclude partition info... To include the first partition (16 bytes) use 462... Second Partition 478... Third 478... Use hda if needed on your system... copy mbr.backup to a USB Drive (or any media acessible from livecd)
<topgun17> any clues on how to solve this http://pastebin.ca/1273924
<uberadm> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, is there a stripped down version of ubuntu available?
<Joker_-_> Condoulo: hummm... I might be wrong but irc, even nvidia configuration tool sets it there... as said, I might be wrong tho.
<Jack_Sparrow> topgun17 Please dont post just a link, we need a description
<le1> ﻿i am working on usb connecting and i need to work on wireless router how ?!???? pls help
<Condoulo> Joker_-_, I'll give it a try. But I didn't see any configuration for my ATI there.
<Joker_-_> Condoulo: google on that topic, you'll defenitly find answers.
<ubuntu> n vidia amm ÉÖ
<topgun17> Joker_-_: I cant seem to access the following irc server irc.freeshell.org on any port. http://pastebin.ca/1273924
<rlt> topgun17: have you tried turning SSL off?
<c0p3rn1c> rlt: well It doesnt say how to make linux as a default
<Jack_Sparrow> uberadm yes, several..
<c0p3rn1c> brb reboot
<Joker_-_> topgun17: see what rlt said. seems to be your problem
<topgun17> I have it off rft
<x-kent> Jack_Sparrow, if I check the XP and it's ok, may I just decide "backup original" option in order to get rid of that message at boot. Because as far as I know currently everything works fine.
 * uberadm googles (thanks Jack_Sparrow)
<Niobe> when I try to run apt-get XXX I get an error and it says to run dpkg --configure -a when I do that it get aborted.  what can I do?
<Aggro> W: GPG error: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY ECDCAD72428D7C01
<Jack_Sparrow> x-kent did you see my post on backing up mbr
<Ging_> has anyone ever managed to recover files from a vista my documents files using an ubuntu live cd?
<rlt> c0p3rn1c: sure it does. see the "Setting the Default Operating System" section, and put in the right id # in the command it gives
<Joker_-_> topgun17: it says "SSL handshake" so I'd be tempted to say that this is your problem...
<x-kent> Jack_Sparrow, yep, doing it now
<Jack_Sparrow> Aggro What repo is that..  ddebs?
<Aggro> Jack_Sparrow: I have no idea ;)
<topgun17> Joker_-_: Have you review the link http://pastebin.ca/1273924
<Ging_> i've managed to get the drive to mount and can see all the files in things like desktop and stuff but my documents files comes up blank, does ubuntu honour the windows permissions now?
<Jack_Sparrow> x-kent Restoring the mbr...Insert usb drive...Boot livecd... Copy the mbr.backup from usb to the Desktop...go to Terminal...cd Desktop ... then... dd if=mbr.backup of=/dev/sda bs=1
<rlt> Aggro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/185625/comments/7
<Joker_-_> topgun17: yeah that swhere it says "ssl handshake failed
<Ging_> topgun17 are you the same topgun from sdf ?
<Zzeiss> le1: still there?
<Aggro> I don't see it in my sources.list
<Joker_-_> topgun17: it says it trys to connect, but then fails 'caus it doesnt know what "SSL" protocol is...
<Jack_Sparrow> Aggro Pastebin your sources.list
<Aggro> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry, it was there after all, I must have mistyped the search
<LoveGuru> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Jack_Sparrow> Aggro change that to deb from ddeb   suso apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<le1> hi
<x-kent> Jack_Sparrow, thank you for help, going to check if my XP is still booting, bye. Thanks again.
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
<Zzeiss> le1: could you describe the hardware you're trying to network using?
<lefix> hwilde: are you available?
<le1> its d-link router
<Artifex> quit
<le1> i am trying to use it not the usb
<pnem> sziasztok!
<zhaozhou> Anyone know of a mail notification app?
<Zzeiss> OK, you have a d-link router.  Which one?
<Aggro> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, they were debugging symbols
<le1> 802.11 2.4ghz
<Jack_Sparrow> Aggro :)
<Aggro> Jack_Sparrow: I must have installed them when I was debugging totem
<Aggro> Jack_Sparrow: I uncommented them as I don't need them anymore
<Aggro> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Aggro You should be good to go now
<Zzeiss> le1: that's the frequency and protocol.  Does it have a model number?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<le1> dl-524 maybe :S
<cheaboi> how do i run synaptic?
<cheaboi> where is that located?
<krisku> hello
<cheaboi> i want to uninstall samba to test something
<Jack_Sparrow> cheaboi system  admin
<Zzeiss> le1: OK, lemme take a look at the manual.
<krisku> Just turn the samba service off
<cheaboi> kac sparrow: system admin?
<Aggro> cheaboi: System -> administrator -> synaptic
<lefix> does anybody know how the sudo dpkg -- configure -a command is spelt correctly?
<le1> how ?!
<Ferrous> pidgin keeps crashing! >:O
<Ferrous> just thought i'd share my anger :P
<krisku> Reinstall pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> cheaboi you asked how to run synapic.. it is under system.. admin.. synaptic
<cheaboi> Jack: ah ok
<Starnestommy> le1: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Zzeiss> le1: the manual is on the web. :)
<krisku> anyone here who have experience in XFCE_
<Starnestommy> le1: oops, ignroe that
<Jack_Sparrow> Ferrous What addons or plugins have you added
<Starnestommy> *ignore
<melnik> hello , may some one explain me or give me link to resource that explain how X + xdm system works in this distribution ?
<Starnestommy> lefix: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<melnik> it can not run my regular .xinitrc
<le1> i didnt get it :S sorry
<purvesh> krisku:  How do can register channel or nick.
<melnik> and can not take .Xdefaults ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<melnik> it seem that ubuntu users use gnome/kde  only
<hwilde> lefix, what's up now
<Zzeiss> le1: that router doesn't seem to have USB connectivity.  It's ethernet.  Are you sure that's what you have?
<lefix> hey hwilde
<hwilde> !gdm | melnik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<hwilde> eh
<melnik> yes yes
<le1> i have modem and router :S
<melnik> but gdm also can not do it
<le1> now i using the modem
<paul68> hi I'm thinking of formatting my harddrive and I want to keep the 2 current partitions is there a way that I can use a former windows partitions as my home partition or is this a no go? secondly how do I create a home directory on a new partition?
<hwilde> melnik, what do you want to do exactly
<lefix> you know i was trying to configure my system with the sudo dpkg --configure -a, but it doesnt work, don know why, schould i pastebin?
<le1> but i need to work on the router
<melnik> it not run my .xsession file
<hwilde> lefix, pastebin
<hwilde> melnik, what is in your .xsession file that you want to run
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68 no you cant use a windows partition for home unless you format to ext
<Zzeiss> le1: Oh... so how are you connecting to the internet right now?  Cable modem?  DSL modem?  Telephone line?
<hwilde> paul68, you can overwrite that windows partition and use it.
<melnik> I have on all my systems : gentoo freebsd , tow file .Xdefaults and .xsession , that run my default dwm window manager
<le1> i am using the modem usb
<melnik> in ubuntu that way do not work for me
<paul68> hwilde Jack_Sparrow : so I have to backup all that data first to be on the safe side
<purvesh> melnik: How do can register channel or nick i'm new user.
<hwilde> paul68, yes definitely make backups
<Zzeiss> le1; so one end goes into the USB port.  Where does the other one go?  Telephone line?  (and what kind of modem, because I need one!)
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68 formatting to a linux system will erase everything on the partition
<melnik> purvesh: what ?
<Zzeiss> le1: that is, what brand and model of USB modem are you using?
<hwilde> purvesh, /msg nickserv helpregister
<hwilde> purvesh, /msg nickserv help register
<Jack_Sparrow> purvesh you were given that info earlier
<hwilde> sry there is a space there
<anakln> Hello all, where can I find my CDROM/DVD device? isn't it usually in /dev/sdx or /dev/hdx
<ardchoille> Which app is used to convert videos for use on an iPod?
<anakln> all i can see are just hard disks
<hwilde> anabolix, /media
<hwilde> anakln, /media
<melnik> hi people of ubuntu ,. why user like me can not understand how it works :(
<anakln> hwilde, hehe. yeah, i've checked the page
<hwilde> melnik, you made it this far. what doesn't work exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> melnik perhaps a channel where they speak your native language
<bdelin88> DAMNIT
<paul68> hwilde: Jack_Sparrow: ok will do and I guess I can't move the current linux partition towards the liberated space on the old windows c drive right
<hwilde> !language > bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88, please see my private message
<bdelin88> i just let ubuntu do an update and it completely crashed X
<richter696> /dev/sdc or /dev/hdc
<Zzeiss> anakln: Sometimes it comes thru that way.  Start a log in one terminal with "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages", then put a music CD in and see what the log tells you.
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68 note that the uuid will change and require some manual rework
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hwilde> anakln, it's in /media/cdrom usually
<bdelin88> you have got to be kidding me
<lefix> hwilde cant open pastebin sry
<hwilde> lefix, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Zzeiss> anakln: The log file will give you some messages that will say where it's mounting the CD (assuming you have automount enabled).
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 have you made any changes to your sources list
<bdelin88> didn't do jack
<melnik> hwilde: "exec /home/user/.dwmrc" in .xsession file , where .dwmrc just bash script that run my dwm
<anakln> hwilde, so if i type in this cmd `hdparm /media/cdrom' it'd work?
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68 np
<anakln> Zzeiss, ok, will check it out.
<hwilde> melnik, why in the world would you want to do this....
<melnik> hwilde: this line do not work
<le1> in my modem there is one for usb , one  for the power cable , and the telephone line go to the d-link
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 any manually added programs or drivers, run any scripts etc?
<nbeebo> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<hwilde> melnik, would you like to know the easy way to run an alternate window manager?
<SpriteSODA> hi guys. anyone knows how can i share my internet connection with my XBOX360 using my ethernet card?
<melnik> yes
<melnik> please
<melnik> hwilde: yes
<bdelin88> i installed a theme lately but that shouldn't be the problem
<hwilde> melnik, you can install kde very easily through synaptic
<nbeebo> !xbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox
<hwilde> melnik, or you can install xfce by the xubuntu-desktop package
<le1> terayon 715 my modem
<hwilde> melnik,  or you can install icewm package for another lightweight window manager
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 can you start by pastebinning your sources list
<melnik> hwilde: aaaaa do not use this peace of junk
<lefix> hwilde: damit error xD
<bdelin88> 1 sec
<hwilde> melnik, sudo apt-get install icewm
<melnik> hwilde:
<jhamlin> Hi folks I'm having trouble mounting a samba thingy with cifs and fstab.  The problem is that I get "permission denied" if I try to view the files as a normal (non-root) user.  Here is my fstab line: "//IP/User\040Files /home/me/fooserver_user_files       cifs    defaults,user,credentials=/root/.samba/fooserver,uid=1000,gid=1000      0       0".  How can I get this to work????? PS this exact line worked fine when I used smbfs instead of cifs...
<melnik> ok fine
<Zzeiss> le1: Um.... that doesn't make sense.
<humphrey> hey whats the command to delete stuff please?
<hwilde> melnik, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Zzeiss> le1: the modem should connect only telephone line and USB and power.  It should not connect to the router.
<Jack_Sparrow> rm
<melnik> use emacs not vi , use icewm not dwm , use this do not use that
<SpriteSODA> !xbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox
<krisku> register Clint619 krisku_90@hotmail.com
<hwilde> !xfce | melnik
<ubottu> melnik: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<hwilde> melnik, what is dwm anyways
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: what is the sources list located under again? /etc/?
<oskar-> humphrey:  rm
<humphrey> rm, ta :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 /etc/apt
<melnik> dynamic window manager
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<melnik> 1300 line of C-code
<melnik> :)
<hwilde> melnik, all you ahve to do is "sudo apt-get install dwm"
<melnik> yes
<Zzeiss> le1: you know the difference between telephone line and ethernet line, right?  Telephone line is four pins, ethernet is eight (well, not pins.  Little sliders.  The plug looks very similar between the two, but phone is narrower and ethernet is wider.)
<hwilde> melnik, then log out, and change the session option.
<melnik> already
<hwilde> !enter | melnik
<ubottu> melnik: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<melnik> but ubuntu do not know how to run it
<Jack_Sparrow> melnik What is your native language?
<melnik> it run it like junk , but it really need a script to run it
<hwilde> melnik, if you install it with apt-get then just logout (ctrl+alt+backspace) and in the sessions option there will be an option.
<boyscared> question: is there a way to use one of the pkg manager utils to check which packages have no dependencies (wanna do some cleanup)?
<melnik> for status bar , and so
<hwilde> boyscared, man apt-get
<hwilde> boyscared, there are "clean" and "autoclean" options
<hwilde> boyscared, and autoremove
<barcode> hey everyone, i have a question
<boyscared> k thanks
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted
<bdelin88> deb-src http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted
<bdelin88> deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted
<bdelin88> deb-src http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted
<bdelin88> deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid universe
<FloodBot2> bdelin88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bdelin88> deb-src http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid universe
<jderemer> i am having trouble getting a2ps to print on 2 sides.  i simply won't do it, even though firefox and openoffice will do it.
<hwilde> !pastebin > bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88, please see my private message
<lefix> kk hwilde result: http://pastie.org/329124
<melnik> hwilde: if I put dwmrc script , in /usr/bin , ( mv /usr/bin/dwmrc /usr/bin/dwm )
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 Did you not understand when I said to pastebin it
<barcode> where can i get a good paint program like paintshop pro? i dont like gimp
<melnik> hwilde: it not work
<melnik> :(
<le1> the internet line the going to the router
<hwilde> melnik, that is not the right way to start up dwm.  I told you the correct way.
<Zzeiss> barcode: Have you tried Inkscape?
<Jack_Sparrow> melnik What is your native language?
<Jack_Sparrow> melnik May I have a brief PM with you
<barcode> no, im new to linux so im not sure what progs to get
<hwilde> lefix, your system is like half-upgraded
<le1> and the usb in to my computer
<hwilde> lefix, how did you do this
<cccharles> barcode: inkscape is vector drawing, not painting
<lefix> i really dunno
<Jack_Sparrow> barcode gimp
<Zzeiss> barcode: Ok.  Well, I like gimp, but Inkscape might work for you.
<barcode> dot like gimp
<cccharles> barcode: you could try Pixel. it's closed-source and commercial, but decent.
<barcode> ok thanks
<Zzeiss> barcode: get it by opening "Applications > Add-Remove " and then putting "drawing" into the search box.
<le1> ﻿Zzeiss: what do i do ?!
<Zzeiss> barcode: there are other drawing programs there too.
<anakln> Zzeiss, lol, all of the image-editing/vector illustration programs so far on linux sucks. can't they just port adobe CS to linux and be done with it already.
<hwilde> lefix, can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: I sent you a pm with a paste.ubuntu.com link
<jhamlin> jeeeez it's really impossible to get any help mounting samba shares.  I've spent hours trying to get this to work.  I takes absolutely no know-how to do it in Winblows... yet it's apparently some deep dark secret how to do it in linux :(
<Zzeiss> anakln: I dunno.  between gimp, inkscape, and xfig, I do ok.  :)
<antony> tbh it prob wont be 2 hard for them
<lefix> hwilde i installed the ubuntu 8.10 i didn't had a ubuntu before, it was a new computer
<boyscared> regarding finding pkgs with no deps: the apt-get options aren't exactly what i'm looking for. i was hoping to get a list of installed packages that no other package depends on. similar to fbsd's pkg_info -R pkgname
<hwilde> jhamlin, there are extensive guides online.
<antony> as it works on mac and mac code base is BSD
<ali3nwar3_> ok guys
<ali3nwar3_> i just mounted a drive
<hwilde> lefix, reinstall it.... yours is borked
<ali3nwar3_> then i restarted, and it was gone
<lefix> i think so too
<le1> :-$
<ali3nwar3_> now i remounted it again
<ali3nwar3_> how do i get it to stay
<Zzeiss> le1: please check what connectors you have going where.  Let's start at the wall.  Is it 8-connector (RJ45, like Ethernet) or 4-connector (RJ11, like telephone_)?
<hwilde> !enter | ali3nwar3_
<ubottu> ali3nwar3_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hwilde> !mount | ali3nwar3_
<ubottu> ali3nwar3_: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 got it.. you have several unofficial repos that could have hosed your system
<Niobe> any ideas why skype is'nt working?
<hwilde> ali3nwar3_, you just need to add it to fstab
<hwilde> !fstab | ali3nwar3_
<ubottu> ali3nwar3_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lefix> but thank you hwilde
<ali3nwar3_> thanks hwilde
<Zzeiss> barcode: is there any functionality in particular that you want?
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: wonderful
<jderemer> i am having trouble getting a2ps to print on 2 sides.  it simply won't do it, even though firefox and openoffice will do it.
<hwilde> lefix, it looks like your system aborted in the middle of an upgrade.
<hwilde> lefix, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nbeebo> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<barcode> i just like to edit images, but i dont like gimps IFace
<le1> they are going right i am sure in this point
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 you obviously added some or ran scripts that did.
<paulo> #ubuntu-es
<hwilde> barcode, don't come here and complain about free software ok?  it's open source, which means you are welcome to help build a better interface.
<Zzeiss> barcode: there's also TuxPaint.
<antony> i think someone re-did gimp interface, cant rember the apps name tho
<le1> but how to let it work from the ubuntu
<jhamlin> hwilde: please point me to one that works.  I've tried at least 20 examples so far and none of them allow me to read/edit files as a non-root user
<Zzeiss> barcode: serously, go into add./remove software and type "drawing" in the searchbox.
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: one second i think i have manually fixed xorg, let me restart X
<barcode> hwilde , i wasnt complaining, i was just looking for a better program
<hwilde> jhamlin, well have you started with a simple example of going from one linux box to another linux box ?
<lefix> hwilde: /boot/grub/menulist: http://pastie.org/329131
<Zzeiss> le1: Oh, you're not on ubuntu now?  Sorry.
<cccharles> jhamlin: are you mounting as root or as yourself?
<hwilde> !smb > jhamlin
<ubottu> jhamlin, please see my private message
<antony> the guys free to say if he does not like a interface.
<jhamlin> cccharles: either way
<barcode> did that Zz, thnx
<le1> i am in ubuntu :S
<antony> maybe he does not have a skills to help.
<jderemer> barcode: try picasa from google if you are ok with a close source program
<le1> 8.04 ubuntu
<cccharles> jhamlin: can you browse the files with smbclient on the command line as a regular user?
<Zzeiss> le1: OK.  Let's trace wires.... is the wire _from the wall_ 8-pin (RJ45 ethernet) or 4-pin (RJ11 POTS)
<jhamlin> cccharles: from konqueror I can browse no problem
<lefix> hwilde but i dont understand, why my system schoudln't be upgradet correctly, becaus i didn't upgrade it. Ubuntu 8.10 was the first system on this pc
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: pff that didn't work
<hwilde> lefix, ok so your problem is you are running 2.6.27-7 kernel.  and half of your upgrades reference linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-9-generic but the other half reference linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-9-generic
<Zzeiss> barcode: Oh- and there's also the drawing program in OpenOffice, which is quite good as well.
<le1> its not like telephone its a cable :S
<hwilde> lefix, can you try "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic"
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: I got sloppy with my xorg backups and now I don't know which one is the correct backup file
<cccharles> jhamlin: have you used the command line tools before? it's normally easiest if you can get it to work via smbclient and then use the same arguments when mounting.
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 rem out 54 55 56 and 57 the sudo apt-get update
<jhamlin> hwilde: I'm mostly browsing samba that's served from a mac... I don't know if that effects the applicability of the info you pm'd me...
<Zzeiss> le1: OK... is it round?  Like cable-TV cable?
<lefix> hwilde pastebin?
<sproingie> i'm trying to run the livecd for 8.10 on a thinkpad T61 and getting nowhere
<hwilde> jhamlin, ok so where do you have the problem, from where to where
<sproingie> any info on that?
<hwilde> lefix, can you try "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic"
<Zzeiss> le1: and the connector on the end screws onto the back of the modem?
<lefix> hwilde i did it, result pastebin?
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: one sec
<adityag> i want to update svn to its newest version. i get this error "m@aditya:~$ sudo apt-get update svn  E: The update command takes no arguments"
<le1> yes
<hwilde> lefix, yes yes
<sproingie> i select the language, i select the first menu option, and then the cd never spins back up again
<odinsbane> how do I see what kernal I am using?
<hwilde> adityag, just sudo apt-get update
<hwilde> odinsbane, uname -a
<jhamlin> I had it working fine with smbfs.  I simply changed smbfs to cifs in my fstab (as described above)
<Zzeiss> le1: OK, you have a cable broadband then.
<Jack_Sparrow> adityag the repo will not contain the very latest of most programs
<Jack_Sparrow> !info svn
<jderemer> i am having trouble getting a2ps to print on 2 sides.  it simply won't do it, even though firefox and openoffice will do it.
<ubottu> Package svn does not exist in intrepid
<cccharles> jhamlin: I'm guessing it has something to do with the uid= and gid= bits
<Michael_RN> HI everyone. I need help. plugged in a Gigaware 25-234 webcam and ubuntu does not recognize it. spent a little time here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651182, but no luck. Any insight?
<Zzeiss> le1: OK... now look at the jacks on the D-link.  What are the 8-pin jacks labeled?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam > Michael_RN
<ubottu> Michael_RN, please see my private message
<hwilde> Michael_RN, disconnect, reconnect,  pastebin dmesg
<lefix> hwilde: http://pastie.org/329135
<jhamlin> it's really frustrating.  This should be very very simple to do
<Zzeiss> (they are probably labeled LAN1 through LANN and then one labeled WAN)
<odinsbane> anybody use a conexant modem, it seems the linuxant drivers are very kernel specific.
<adityag> Jack_Sparrow:  then i do i get the programs updated ?
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: What's wrong with keeping vbox in the repo?  I like having that stuff there so it auto-updates itself
<le1> the power on and status and wan and wlan
<odinsbane> Does that mean I have to reinstall everytime I upgrade my kernel?
<hwilde> lefix, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<SlimeyPete> I don't like vbox to update itself because I use it on a workstation
<Jack_Sparrow> adityag the programs in the repo are the latset "TESTED" versions.. see also backports etc
<le1> all of them the light is green
<eitreach> Is openal broken in Intrepid, or am I just doing something wrong?
<Zzeiss> le1: not the lights.  the places where you can plug cables in.
<Van^> Hi all.
<Bob_Miller> isit wurkin?
<SlimeyPete> once it's working, I don't want it to change
<Jack_Sparrow> Zzeiss I applaud your patience
<le1> in the right place
<Bob_Miller> So - sorry for spamming and bye - it wurks :D
<Jack_Sparrow> SlimeyPete then dont update
<cccharles> jhamlin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79479/ <-- this is how I'm doing it myself, and it works fine if I mount as my own user.
<le1> and one of them in my compouter
<sproingie> anyone gotten 8.10 to install on a thinkpad T61, have to do anything special?  the CD won't even spin up after i select any of the options from the menu
<SlimeyPete> Jack_Sparrow: I want other things to update though ;)
<lefix> hwilde sources.list or sources.list.save?
<hwilde> lefix, sources.list
<Michael_RN> thanks, ubottu, I'll take a look there.
<Jack_Sparrow> SlimeyPete If you update you will need to reinstall your modem driver
<Van^> I was hoping someone could suggest a small x window, graphical game that I could port to an arm processor.  I don't have a lot of supporting libraries, so something that has a very small list of dependencies would be awesome.
<lefix> hwilde: sources.list -> http://pastie.org/329138
<SlimeyPete> Jack_Sparrow: modem driver? Do you have me confused with someone else? :)
<Van^> I'm simply interested in testing the graphics capability of our system.
 * SlimeyPete doesn't actually own a modem any more unless you count the one in his laptop which he doesn't use
<le1> why its not working
<le1> :S
<hwilde> lefix, comment out the backports line 38
<le1> if i release the usb i can't connect to internet
<Zzeiss> le1: do you know what I mean by a "jack"?  It's where you plug cables in.
<le1> yea
<detrate> When I upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 I made the mistake of saying "no" to replacing my menu.lst file for grub.  Now I fail to boot properly into x and the only solution I have is to >> sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia && startx -- just to get into a "working" environment.  Which package do I need to reinstall to get that menu.lst generated again?
<le1> i full them into the jack agian
<hwilde> lefix, then go to /var/cache/apt/archives and run "ls" and pastebin the output plz
<le1> pull*
<Jack_Sparrow> adityag  If you update you will need to reinstall your modem driver
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry SlimeyPete
<Zzeiss> le1: now please just tell me what each of the jacks are labeled.  (some Dlink jacks have built-in LEDs but that isn't important.  What's important is the labels on the jacks)
<lefix> hwilde: do you mean this: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<lefix> # deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse?
<hwilde> lefix, yes comment that out
<hwilde> lefix, line 38 in your pastebin http://pastie.org/329138
<Zzeiss> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Zzeiss np
<matteo__> ciao
<lefix> hwilde sry don understand what you mean, do you mean i should make line 38 a comment and save the list?
<hwilde> lefix, um type in     gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hwilde> lefix, then go to preferences->  show line numbers
<le1> okay thxs but time to late i have school tomorrow thxs for helping
<hwilde> lefix, find that line and comment it out with a # sign at the beginning
<hwilde> lefix, before:     deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<jhamlin> cccharles: I still get "permission denied" if I try to view the folder as a non-root user (using your fstab entry)  :(
<hwilde> lefix, after:     #deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ryanakca> I'm guessing that increasing the swappiness means that when returning to a computer that has idled for a day, it would seem slower since it has to fetch everything from the swap, but at the same time, it wouldn't leave apps that haven't been touched in a while in the RAM?
<le1> i will ask u tomorrow again :D
<odinsbane> something tells me I just shouldn't worry about getting my modem to work.
<le1> c y
<hwilde> odinsbane, buy supported hardware :)
<lefix> hwilde yes kk thats what i wanted to know, if i should comment line 38
<lefix> xD
<hwilde> lefix, then go to /var/cache/apt/archives and run "ls" and pastebin the output plz
<cccharles> jhamlin: if you ls -l the mount as root, what owner/group and permissions does it show? Paste it into paste.ubuntu.com for me, if it's not too sensitive.
<rob0t7> has anyone had success installing gforge using the packages in ubuntu 8.10?
<buu> So. I have a clean/fresh install of ubuntu8.10 and everything works fine. Until I go away for the night and come back in the morning. At that point my sound 'stops working', that is, I can't get any player software to produce noise. Occasionally I get some error about interacting with gconf but I can't reproduce it at this exact moment. If I kill/restart X, sound still fails to work, but it works fine once I restart the box itself (until the next day that is)
<lefix> hwilde: error "Could not save the file /etc/apt/sources.list. You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<buu> How would I reset .. the sound system? Or something related?
<hwilde> lefix, you did gksu  ?
<NTU> When I installed Ubuntu 8.10, I did a manual format of my HDD and chose resierfs. Is that version 3 or 4?
<anthony_> hello... i wanted to find out how i can change my boot order?.... and if i do change it. can i mess up my boot system????
<NTU> all it says is reiserfs
<jhamlin> cccharles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79488
<goetz> hi
<AdamZagursky> ugh. I've installed Ubuntu for the first time, and I can't get audio for my SB Live 24 bit card.
<NTU> What version of RFS does ubuntu 8.10 all you to format it as?
<J6Dof> hi , all media are played at in slow motion , any one know why ?
<NTU> *allow
<lefix> sry hwilde dont know what you mean what is gksu and how can i make it started?
<goetz> I have problems turnning automatcly the monitor off, it only turn black, what can I do?
<Zzeiss> le1: gotta boogie.  Bad news phone call.
<NTU> Can I get some help?
<AdamZagursky> wow, is this room a mess.
<juanez> NTU: dont use reiserfs
<NTU> Just tell me what version
<juanez> NTU: regarding your other question; dont know which version
<NTU> thanks
<hasan> hi
<anthony_> i have a question... i wanted to find out how i can change my boot order?.... and if i do change it. can i mess up my boot system????
<jhamlin> cccharles: again, the _exact_ same line works perfectly with smbfs instead of cifs...
<AlexMax> Hey, if I want to run Ubuntu 8.10 in a virtual machine on 8.04, which VM program in the repos is the best?
<AlexMax> I had some issues with 8.10 and cisco vpn's
<cccharles> jhamlin: the ownership on your files seems strange. why can't you stick with smbfs if it is already working?
<AlexMax> and had to downgrade
<hwilde> lefix, are you not reading what I am telling you
<hwilde> lefix, type in     gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<recon69> ﻿anthony_: yes you can change you boot list order, and yes you can mess up your system.
<sebastien_> hi guys, i have been trying to unrar files for hours and all i get with unrar  free is an empty directory, when i am lucky  but more often a friendly message warns me that the ‎file has been successfully decompressed, but in fact it did nothing! any idea?
<anthony_> Yikes...
<xintruder> hi
<tech> goetz: hi How do i register nic or channel.i'm new user
<niklaus> in my windows XP machine adsl connection my net speed is around 60KB/s but in linux(ubuntu) it is 16-15 KB/s , i just checked thrice
<niklaus> any suggestions ^ ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sebastien_ do a search for current files or any filename indie the rar
<anthony_> do you know where i can get the right information so i dont mess up my boot system?
<AlexMax> seems like I have Xen, Virtualbox, QEMU to choose from.
<NTU> Does anybody know what version of RFS Ubuntu 8.10 uses?
<xintruder> Youtube sometimes works for me, sometimes I only get a black box with nothing displayed. Also flash is not working in things such as flash games in facebook. Anyone can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !register > tech
<ubottu> tech, please see my private message
<NTU> *cough cough*
<goetz> tech: I dont know sorry
<linuxnewbe> hi .. I have a java website and I want to put It online on a ubuntu server
<linuxnewbe> any suggestion?
<linuxnewbe> security issue?
<jhamlin> cccharles: smbfs does some messed up stuff like overwrite files with an emty zero-byte file if someone else edits the file while I'm working on it.  That's REALLY bad
<Bart_> Hi, can someone tell me how to make ubuntu stop using my hdd so much after boot
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxnewbe /j #Ubuntu-server
<Jack_Sparrow> Bart_ add ram
<Bart_> I have ram enough
<cccharles> jhamlin: can you pastebin your /etc/mtab file for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bart_ how much
<baske> i want to delete some files on my hdd, i dont want to delete every one manually, i want to search them and delete everyone at the same time, how do i do?
<djungelkraem> hi - tips for a free image uploading service?
<cube3x3> hello, i have problem with 'gnome-open' if i try 'gnome-open http://google.com' it gives me this error: 'Error showing url: Operation not supported' any idea?
<xintruder> can anyone help me plz? I just posted a question up
<recon69> ﻿anthony_: there is a boot.ini file on you root directory (windows) , dont know what the ubuntu version is. just make sure you have it backed up before you change anything and have a boot disk so you can fix it if you mess up.
<Bart_> uhm 1 GB
<robb_m> !patience | xintruder
<ubottu> xintruder: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> f-spot is setup for picture shareing on sereral sites
<Bart_> hm 2
<Bart_> 2gb
<recon69> ﻿anthony_: and a quick google search should provide you the details
<Jack_Sparrow> Bart_ agreed 2 is fine.
<xintruder> u guys are volunteers :s ?!?!?!??!?!??!?!
<Jack_Sparrow> xintruder yes, all of us
<anthony_> ok thanks
<lefix> hwilde: sry, no done look: http://pastie.org/329162
<xintruder> i thought this is the ubuntu company channel :s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NTU> Does anybody know what version of RFS Ubuntu 8.10 uses?
<oskar-> baske:  use find with some criteria and -exec:  find -name '*.mp3' -exec 'echo rm {}'
<Bart_> but becouse of SSD is used as hdd, I have now very high %WA
<Jack_Sparrow> xintruder please try to stay on topic.  If you pay for support, you get paid support staff
<lefix> hwilde: sry, now done look: http://pastie.org/329162
<Jack_Sparrow> afk
<baske> ah, thnx
<jhamlin> cccharles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79491/
<hwilde> lefix, ok delete all of those files.
<baske> guess locate works fine too?
<xintruder> i dont mind paying ubuntu (buying the o/s) if I can get dedicated support man.. but these linux distros has been this way for ages, years...
<Bart_> Jack_Sparrow, can I disable some useless startup stuff?
<prakriti> I've hosed up my ubuntu upgrade :(
<cube3x3> any idea about gnome-open? (it doesn't open any url, it open folders and etc but not url)
<NTU> When I manually formatted my HDD using Ubuntu I chose reiserfs. What version is that?
<NTU> When I manually formatted my HDD using Ubuntu I chose reiserfs. What version is that?
<tech> lefix: hi How do i register nic or channel.i'm new user.
<NTU> version 3 or 4?
<prakriti> I had nvidia binaries installed a long time ago,  and now the official ubuntu version breaks
<Starnestommy> tech: ask in #freenode
<Starnestommy> NTU: 3.  I don't think any distros use reiser 4
<oskar-> baske:  locate searched in a database and not in the filesystem itself. after one execution it would find the files again, even if they have been deleted. i don't remember locate to have something like -exec
<NTU> thanks
<Daremonai> How can i allow some users to see their home directories only, and others to see /home/ftp for example, in proftpd?
<cccharles> jhamlin: it doesn't look like this is mounted as the user you want accessing the files... normally I would expect to see something like user=jhamlin in the options in /etc/mtab
<prakriti> its something to do with the diversions
<prakriti> dpkg-divert
<ali3nwar3> got another stupid questions to you guys, downloaded a file that had been compressed with gzip but right click - extract here doens't work but gzip does respond in the terminal if i ask it
<prakriti> but I don't know how to straighten them out
<hwilde> lefix, you deleted them right ?
<hwilde> ali3nwar3, gunzip
<n8tuser> Daremonai-> anonymous vs logged in user? so you have to figure out how these users are authorized when logging on, referenrence the pro-ftpd manual
<Sooke> Hi
<prakriti> diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-177
<prakriti> diversion of /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so to /usr/lib/nvidia/libglx.so.xserver-xorg-core by nvidia-glx-177
<prakriti> diversion of /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGLcore.so.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-177
<xintruder> can i install google chrome on my ubuntu?
<hwilde> !chrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<hwilde> ah cmon bot
<hwilde> get with the times
<Daremonai> n8tuser, they're all registered user, but i want to restrict some users from accessing the /home/ftp
<Sooke> Is there any terminal command to find out the computers in my network? like if I were doing a ping 255 times? Or is there any program to do so?
<cccharles> xintruder: probably not. I don't think that Chrome even fully builds on Linux yet.
<ali3nwar3> i can't find that whilde
<n8tuser> Daremonai-> read the proftpd manual?
<jhamlin> cccharles: my bad that time I had mounted it as root.  When I mount as user mtab gives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79495/
<Daremonai> n8tuser, I am doing that.. I just need to know what to look for. I'm trying a UserAlias inside a <Anonymous> block
<prakriti> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177_177.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<prakriti>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1', which is also in package libgl1-mesa-glx
<n8tuser> Daremonai-> if you want to get really fancy, you can look into namespace restriction
<Daremonai> n8tuser, meh that doesn' work.
<lefix> tech sry, im a new user too
<Daremonai> n8tuser, okay i'll check that.
<cccharles> jhamlin: and you still can't view the files as the jhamlin user, eh?
<jhamlin> cccharles: nope
<prakriti> maybe libgl1-mesa-glx needs a diversion?
<oskar-> Sooke:  nmap. but use with great responsibility!
<xintruder> Can any ubuntu user in the WORLD browse the web (including youtube and flash) with no problems? I left ubuntu 2005 and came back and still can't browse the web properly for gods sake..
<prakriti> i've tried reinstalling it
<Gnea> xintruder: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/05/how-to-install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-with-wine/
<xintruder> thank you gnea
<lefix> hwilde, when i now type ls it only contains lock and partial, is that ok linke this?
<cccharles> jhamlin: I'm wondering if this has something to do with different user IDs on your Linux box compared to your OSX box.
<Gnea> xintruder: yeah, youtube works great here.  even cnn video is working this week.
<hwilde> lefix, that's good
<hwilde> lefix, now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xintruder> Hell, I am thinking about installing IE.exe with wine or something for some proper web browsing.
<Sooke> oskar, I want to connect to my work's vpn connection, but in Ubunutu I can't see my computers resources like in WIn, so I have to map them manually, and therefore I have to know thier IP
<Sooke> oskar-, that's why I wanted this
<hwilde> Sooke, did you try Places-> Network ?
<ali3nwar3> hwilde, gunzip?
<PixieQueen> xitruder, proper?! think bout firefox
<jhamlin> cccharles: I'm amazed that this could be so difficult.  I've spent several days worth of my time fiddling with this over the past several months...
<lefix> hwilde pastebin?
<hwilde> lefix, yes of course
<n8tuser> Daremonai-> if you can find the article from ibm on "mount namespaces advanced mount features"
<xintruder> PixieQueen: firefox cant run flash or browse youtube properly.
<Sooke> hwilde, yes, but I can't get anything, my company's network is based in Windows server and I don't have the smae domain here at home
<Daremonai> n8tuser, alright... meh.. why can't it be simpler :s
<PixieQueen> xintruder, hm. dont think so
<hwilde> Sooke, oh.
<Virtual_Woman> • hi •
<PixieQueen> xintruder, I dont have ANY problemz with it
<PixieQueen> hi
<ali3nwar3> nvm hwilde, got it
<lefix> hwilde, it seems not to work ... http://pastie.org/329177
<hwilde> ali3nwar3, yeah
<Captain_Static> hello
<Virtual_Woman> • • •Captain_Static• • • • hello •
<hwilde> lefix, sudo apt-get -f install
<Virtual_Woman> • how are you? •
<hwilde> Virtual_Woman, stop with the dots ok
<Captain_Static> I'm great and you?
<niklaus> in my windows XP machine adsl connection my net speed is around 60KB/s but in linux(ubuntu) it is 16-15 KB/s , i just checked thrice ? any rules to be cleared ? help me out please
<Virtual_Woman> • fine thank u •
<Virtual_Woman> • =) •
<xintruder> PixieQueen: I was asked to install three plugins by firefox, then I installed some packages manually like i was told here, then i downloaded a file from adobe. Still (since 2005, and today), youtube loads a black screen sometimes, and I cannot maximise it on screen, and i cannot play texas holdem in facebook (flash).
<nouMenon> Hello, none of my audio players seem to be working. I've downloaded several different programs and most of them won't even play the music but the few that will load incredibly slow, please help. Any suggestions?
<Sooke> hwilde, so at work it is for me since I know the "name" of the resources like for example //nameofthedomain/nameoftheresource, however in Ubuntu this is not accepted, and I need to put network://ip/nameofresource, but I don't know the IP! that's why I have to find them out->ping the entire network
<jhamlin> cccharles: does this mean anything? when i unmount and `ls -l` i get "drwxrwx--- 32    1034 crontab      0 2008-11-29 12:08 fooserver_user_files" and when I mount it, I get "drwxr-xr-x  2 jhamlin jhamlin   4096 2008-12-02 09:36 fooserver_user_files"
<Captain_Static> I installed gnash on my box
<Captain_Static> for flash
<Captain_Static> it runs fine
<PixieQueen> xintruder if you mind any problems use 'auto-installers' xD
<hwilde> Sooke, lol goto pm ok
<Captain_Static> i find that the adobe flash plugin needs some work
<xintruder> I'm starting to dougt any functional linux distro proper for home use other than macintosh.
<Captain_Static> LMAO
<xintruder> or apple, whatever its called.
<Captain_Static> Look don't just quit or give up because you can't think on your own.
<Captain_Static> That's a bad idea.
<cccharles> jhamlin: oh... unmount the share, and then ls -ld the mountpoint and see who owns it.
<PixieQueen> sure it is.. just use your brain xD www.google.com
<cccharles> jhamlin: you should probably sudo chown jhamlin:jhamlin the mountpoint
<Captain_Static> Out of all the distros I keep coming back to ubuntu
<Captain_Static> Fedora has really gone to crap
<Captain_Static> or I would still use it.
<prakriti> arg
<guntbert> !ot | Captain_Static
<ubottu> Captain_Static: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xintruder> Captain_Static: If I gave up I would have years ago. I am talking about multiple installs, on multiple archs, using multiple ubuntu kernerls (and gentoo).
<prakriti> even if i create a diversion for that file,  the installer removes it
<nouMenon> Captain_Static, do you know anything about audio players? Mine don't seem to be working properly.
<prakriti> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177_177.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<prakriti>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1', which is also in package libgl1-mesa-glx
<prakriti> it just disaapears
<Captain_Static> I see intruder sorry about that comment.
<Captain_Static> And I know about audioplayers yes
<jhamlin> cccharles: `ls -ld fooserver_user_files/` returns "drwxr-xr-x 2 jhamlin jhamlin 4096 2008-12-02 09:36 fooserver_user_files/"
<Captain_Static> what do u need?
<recon69> anyone know why my ubuntu would be sending "51149	1161.549954	192.168.2.7	66.102.9.101	TCP	[TCP Retransmission] [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU" to google even though I have not been near google since i booted up my machine?
<lefix> hwilde: http://pastie.org/329186 <- result
<hwilde> Sooke, see my pm
<Captain_Static> Brb
<cccharles> jhamlin: sorry, I'm about out of ideas. also, I need to catch a bus :-). Maybe see if there are any useful messages in your samba logs on the OSX box?
<nouMenon> Captain_Static, it seems that none of my media/audio players are working properly. When I try to play an mp3 file, most of the audio players give errors saying they are missing something ( i.e. audio/mp3 for Helix ) and the few that will load (i.e. MPlayer ) take forever to load
<xintruder> How can I run ie.exe using wine?
<hwilde> lefix, I don't know.  it's broken.
<jhamlin> cccharles: well thanks for the effort
<Ichabod> hi everybody
<ali3nwar3> how do i install a theme when it's a .emerald?
<PixieQueen> xintruder, it might be problematic
<hwilde> lefix, it's still trying two different kernels  linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic  linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic
<lefix> hwilde ok that means i have to reinstall my system
<PixieQueen> xintruder, wine has problem with copying audio files etc.. so it has problems to instal some..
<xintruder> ok.. lol..
<PixieQueen> xintruder, if you get a whole 'installed' you will just click click ;D
<sebastien__> hello, my problem is that the flash player won't work correctly it says the videos aren't availaible or my connection is over .... can anybody help me please? (sorry for my speech i'm french)
<xintruder> Any other good browser, other than firefox?
<ali3nwar3> avast?
<ali3nwar3> nvm
<PixieQueen> xintruder, firefox is best :D google chrome, opera
<ali3nwar3> anyways, im trying to install a theme, but it won't let me. is it because it theme is .emerald?
<xintruder> Is there anyway I can make firefox fully loaded with all neede plug ins, instead of spending time here and there everyday...
<lefix> hwilde ok, i don't only want to do what you are telling me, so can you explain me the problem in an easy way? or am i thinking right: he updatet once a new kernel and now he can different them so he uses both what nobody expected and what the system normly mustn't do
<PixieQueen> xintruder, do you use ubuntu, kubuntu or what? xD
<Gnea> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Gnea> feh!
<Condoulo> ok, before installing Ubuntu, I backed up my files onto a drive, and I now can't view the drive because apparently the log file indicates an unclean shutdown. I typed in the command the error message gave me, but its no use
<xintruder> ubuntu
<PixieQueen> xintruder, dunno if you have add/remove utility which I use, e.g. on my kubuntu :]
<xintruder> i do
<PixieQueen> xintruder, just write flash in browse tab and it will find all the plugins and install it easily
<hwilde> lefix, I have told you every suggestion I know to fix your system
<[empire]> Is it possible to just apt-get upgrade a specific/selective upgrade or does it "have to" upgrade everything, I'm assuming the answer is "Its dependent to each other so it isn't possible", but I won't to confirm
<[empire]> won't/want
<hypa7ia> [empire]: google for "apt pinning"
<ardchoille> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<t0lkman52429> hello hello i instaled vnc4server with xinet'd that run Xvnc, but when i login i see only grey desktop + mouse, how to run desktopmanager?
<[empire]> oh thanks
<dnyy> Can I install ubuntu 8.10 from a usb HD without having to delete everything on the HD?
<lefix> hwilde yeah ok and im happy you took the time to help me, but i told the problematic correctly
<Azzmodan> t0lkman52429, check out x11vnc
<odinsbane> okay I've lost my sound card...
<t0lkman52429> Azzmodan why? is it better than vnc4server?
<Condoulo> ok, I have an error on trying to mount this HDD. It says it failed to mount because ot indicates an unclear shutdown, and NTFS is marked to be in use. I don't have a Windows machine around anymore to fix this through Windows, and I tried the command it gave me to fix it under Ubuntu, but the command is giving me the help information for the mount commpand
<odinsbane> I installed linuxant alsa drivers then removed them and now I don't have a sound card according to alsactl
<Azzmodan> t0lkman52429, x11vnc uses your active desktop and shares that, I assumed that is what you wanted
<SJr|Work> Anyone one have opinions on System 76 notebooks/
<Jack_Sparrow> Condoulo use force mount
<t0lkman52429> Azzmodan i don't have active desktop it's ubuntu server without gnome/kde
<Cryp71c> Where does ubuntu install grub to, by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> Condoulo sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<oskar-> Condoulo:  http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck
<chiliblue> mbr of first hdd
<hwilde> lefix, run "df -ha"    are you using 100% of your diskspace
<marco_> hello to all
<oskar-> Condoulo:  oops, "ntfsck is not yet available. " ;-)  forget it
<odinsbane> aplay says no soundcard also
<xintruder> Youtube sometimes works for me, sometimes I only get a black box with nothing displayed. Also flash is not working in things such as flash games in facebook. Anyone can help me?
<l337ingDisorder> hey does anyone know how I can find out what the current screen res is using command-line?
<marco_> how can upgrade the cmake from 2.4 to 2.6 version?? ( i use ubuntu hardy hearon)
<Condoulo> Jack_Sparrow, thats the command I used that keeps giving me the help information
<Jack_Sparrow> Condoulo what "EXACTLY" are you typing in a term
<oskar-> l337ingDisorder:  xrandr | grep '*'
<hwilde> lefix, /join #ubuntu-bugs
<oskar-> or just without grep
<marco_> how can upgrade the cmake from 2.4 to 2.6 version?? ( i use ubuntu hardy hearon)
<Condoulo> nvm.
<marco_> how can upgrade the cmake from 2.4 to 2.6 version?? ( i use ubuntu hardy hearon)
<LifesaGarden> With my amd-64, what is the likelihood of pulling off a successful upgrade to 64bit-Ibex from a i386-Heron, or would I have to shut down and reboot and install from the interface?
<l337ingDisorder> oskar-: output is "Can't open display"
<Condoulo> I forgot you needed to include a \ whenever there is a space in a directory name
<thebishop> Firefox 3 on Ubuntu forgets my bookmarks after I close the browser.  It remembers bookmarks i drag to the toolbar, but if I click the star, it will be forgotten
<Jack_Sparrow> LifesaGarden slim and none
<dergutemann> How to set up a static IP at Boot, i hate the Networkmanager
<oskar-> l337ingDisorder:  did you execute it from a gnome-terminal or any other terminal under x with normal user privileges?
<l337ingDisorder> ah, no just straight up console.. i'll put it into xinitrc to see if it works on x startup
<nouMenon> My media/audio players won't play music, in any format, whether it's mp3 or ogg. Can someone please help? I've tried reading a guides and it told me to install a gstreamer codec that i already had.
<thebishop> dergutemann, /etc/networking/interfaces should do it
<LifesaGarden> Jack_Sparrow, so you say my best option is to do the reboot option.
<Jack_Sparrow> LifesaGarden upgrade from 32 to 64 bit and upgrading to a new release..  bad idea
<LifesaGarden> alrighty, I guess it's a fresh install then
<odinsbane> nouMoon, what do you mean by won't play?  As in no sound or as in an error.
<radecek> hi
<LifesaGarden> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<anthony_> how do i stop my videos from flickering??? its annoying if im watching a movie
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony_ try turning off effects
<nouMenon> odinsbane, it depends on which program i am using, for example, VLC player will run the progress bar across but it doesn't play any sound
<chiliblue> anthony_: it may also be a video driver issue
<l337ingDisorder> oskar-: Does it typically just output the resolution? I need to take the output and turn it into X and Y variables that I can write to another file..
<chiliblue> any samba experts here?
<Linuxnoob100> Hello, I need to backup some files that i have in a TAR... I currently have no network connectivity so I need to do it via my My Book 500gb external(which isnt mounted.) Could someone help me mount a USB hard drive?
<anthony_> chiliblue: it can?
<oskar-> l337ingDisorder:  no, it outputs much more...
<odinsbane> nouMenon, its better here because other people will probably know the answer.  Have your sounds ever worked?
<l337ingDisorder> chiliblue: I know my way around samba but I wouldn't call myself an expert.. what's the question?
<chiliblue> anthony_: yup my ati flicker when I use certain drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> chiliblue yep.. quite commom
<odinsbane> after I upgrade my kernel when is it safe to remove the old ones?
<anthony_> i have ati too
<nouMenon> odinsbane, ok. Yes, my sound works, if I watch a youtube video for example it works just fine. It's only when trying to open audio files for some reason.
<DavidCanarias> Hi
<l337ingDisorder> oskar-: ah ok I see its output properly now. Thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> odinsbane whenever you are comfortable with the new one, but I suggest you leave on old one
<chiliblue> l337ingDisorder: ok, here is what is happening, smbd isn't reporting the size of available spce right, it says0kb when in fact there is around 999gb
<DavidCanarias> I am having a problem burning a simple Audio CD. I use CD/DVD Creator and it looks fine on my computer. I put it in my DVD player but it can't read it? Can anyone help me please?
<odinsbane> Jack_Sparrow, how do I go about removing an old one.  I have about 4 old ones, and I am installing an even newer one, so five old kernels.
<l337ingDisorder> odinsbane: if you just want to remove clutter in your boot menu you can just remove entries from /boot/grub/menu.lst, then the kernels are still on your system if you need them
<Jack_Sparrow> odinsbane gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sonoblaise> in rythm box, whenever I start the visualisation, it just exits without saying a word....  I get the same trouble trying to read a video DVD with totem (totem open and quit without saying anaything)
<l337ingDisorder> chiliblue: but it can read/write files from the share without problems?
<chiliblue> l337ingDisorder: oh and it is consistent when I use linux or windows clients to the share
<chiliblue> well I can creat very small things....
<chiliblue> but no it complains if I try and move over something larger than the space it reports
<GzeroCS> How could i boot from a USB HDD which i have installed a distro(fedora) in? How the entry of grub loader have to looks like? ty :)
<GreenDelta> hey anybody here knowing about GSynaptics? i have troubles with starting it on my laptop.
<goetz> I have problems turnning automatcly the monitor off, it only turn black, what can I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> GzeroCS Sounds like a question for a fedora room
<Miouge> Does Xion is here ?
<odinsbane> nouMenon have you checked aplay ?
<lfaraone> goetz: Sys>admin>powermanagement.
<chiliblue> Jack_Sparrow:  or #grub
<nouMenon> odinsbane what is aplay?
<lfaraone> nouMenon: a command
<odinsbane> nouMenon it gives you some information about how your sound cards are setup.
<lfaraone> nouMenon: try "aplay /dev/urandom" in the terminal, it should make white noise.
<e-head> you guys know of a program that will scan an entire disk, making sure all the blocks are okay?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<odinsbane> !aplay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aplay
<GreenDelta> !GSynaptics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GSynaptics
<GreenDelta> dough
<goetz> lfaraone: I have configured it from there, but after the timeout (10min) the displays turn black, and it is still on.
<lfaraone> goetz: Hm. Sounds like a bug. No idea.
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone tell me why after recording an audio CD with CD Creator it reads ok on my computer and not in the CD player?
<sonoblaise> in rythm box, whenever I start the visualisation, it just exits without saying a word....  I get the same trouble trying to read a video DVD with totem (totem open and quit without saying anaything)
<lfaraone> DavidCanarias: You're most likely using the wrong encoding.
<nouMenon> one second, my terminal is busy
<goetz> lfaraone: ok, thanks anyway
<lfaraone> DavidCanarias: What aer the extentions of the files on the disk?
<lfaraone> goetz: sorry I couldn't help.
<Jack_Sparrow> odinsbane or   Report no sound or any errors after you run this command: speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav -l1
<dekkong> !clean
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean
<chiliblue> l337ingDisorder: you've gone quiet...but I won't hold it aginst you it has me flumoxed, Do you know how samba determines free space, it doesn't seem to be df or anything obvious
<guntbert> GreenDelta: is it a case of "set SHMconfig to true"?
<DavidCanarias> Ifaraone: I copied a normal audio CD into the computer and with CD/DVD creator burned an audio disc. Nothing complicate or out of the ordinar, but it wouldn't read it on my DVD player
<oskar-> sonoblaise:  does it also say nothing, when you start for example totem from a terminal?
<nouMenon> lfaraone ouch, ha ha. there was no obvious stop command, had to turn off my speakers. Yes, the white noise played just fine.
<lfaraone> nouMenon: CTRL+C, sorry :)
<sonoblaise> oskar-, you mean starting totem and loading the DVD from the term??
<nouMenon> lfaraone no problem. It seems to be working though, any other suggestions?
<test34> Anyone found a guide for using a bluetooth headset with Ubuntu 8.10? All I could find was some for 8.04 and it looks like it changed since then.. I can't get mine to work
<thebishop> Firefox 3 on Ubuntu forgets my bookmarks after I close the browser.  It remembers bookmarks i drag to the toolbar, but if I click the star, it will be forgotten
<Oshi74> has anyone used eclim plugin for vim?
<l337ingDisorder> chiliblue: I'd start by checking the disk for errors.. actually i'd start by googling 'samba file share wrong free space'
<oskar-> sonoblaise:  opening a terminal, "totem", and then totem will perhaps output some error messages, that go to /dev/null, if startet from the graphical menu
<nouMenon> Nevermind, I just downloaded some codecs and it works perfectly now. Thanks everyone for helping.
<l337ingDisorder> chiliblue: sorry i can't help beyond that.. never encountered that issue before
<GreenDelta> i want to config my touchpad but i need GSynaptics for this. but everytime i try to start GSynaptics i get the message "SHMConfig" has to be turned to 'true' in xorg.conf so i looked in my xorg.conf and found this: (no input device section...) http://nopaste.biz/57409 so i added this at the end of my xorg.conf: http://nopaste.biz/57410 and restarted X. But it still does not work. Same Error. Why?
<DavidCanarias> Ifaraone: Did I give you the right information to be able to help me??
<sonoblaise> oskar-, ok, thanks!  I'm trying it and effectively I see the debug information on the terminal
<e-head> Hey... quotes look funny in my manpages.  Any idea what's up?
<Oshi74> Is there a java programmers channel on irc.ubuntu?
<Linuxnoob100> hey whats the command to list the files/folders in a directory again?
<mindstabbing__> ls
<e-head> ls
<Oshi74> Linuxnoob100: ls
<chiliblue> yay my mouse has stopped working
<Linuxnoob100> ty
<Linuxnoob100> i was doing lf, FAILUREEE
<e-head> anybody else have weird quotes in manpages from the console?
<sonoblaise> oskar... i get a full load of error messages...
<Oshi74> e-head: eh?
<GreenDelta> i want to config my touchpad but i need GSynaptics for this. but everytime i try to start GSynaptics i get the message "SHMConfig" has to be turned to 'true' in xorg.conf so i looked in my xorg.conf and found this: (no input device section...) http://nopaste.biz/57409 so i added this at the end of my xorg.conf: http://nopaste.biz/57410 and restarted X. But it still does not work. Same Error. Why?
<e-head> well, instead of "server's" ... I get "server*&s"
<xintruder> How easy it is to run Vista in Ubuntu? :D
<Oshi74> xintruder: not hard
<e-head> but where *& represents some non-english characters.
<xintruder> Oshi74: Where do I start?
<Oshi74> xintruder: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<e-head> It actually looks like an a with a hat on it.
<dekkong> Hello! I have a small problem! When i copy files from my laptop to my desktop the speed is very good but when i copy friles from my desktop to my laptop the speed is really poor.. the laptop uses wlan
<lalo_> darkenss.irc,gr
<Linuxnoob100> I have cd'd to /etc and now i need to cd into /fstab but when i do "cd /fstab" it says it cant find it... and when I run ls i see that its clearly there..
<e-head> I'm not sure if it's just man pages, or vi and less too. I could check.
<mindstabbing__> how do i get my wlan to work
<arachnist> ok... tell me, who's to blame for the line 1335 in /usr/sbin/update-grub and the f*ing -v option for ls?
<xintruder> Oshi74: then .. ?
<Oshi74> xintruder: Read up on installing an OS in virtualbox :)
<Jack_Sparrow> arachnist Dont use profanity even if you mask it.
<Oshi74> xintruder: It's fairly simple, basically just start it up and insert the disk
<xintruder> Oshi74: Is there a simple step by step guide u know of, for begginers?
<sonoblaise> oskar-, libdvdread give me a bunch of errors....  I dont understant,because i installed libdvdcss2
<arachnist> Jack_Sparrow: i had to travel almoast 400km thanks to that single "v" over there
<Oshi74> xintruder: probably on google, have a look
<mindstabbing__> xintruder: look at the virtualbox website
<xintruder> ok
<GreenDelta> i want to config my touchpad but i need GSynaptics for this. but everytime i try to start GSynaptics i get the message "SHMConfig" has to be turned to 'true' in xorg.conf so i looked in my xorg.conf and found this: (no input device section...) http://nopaste.biz/57409 so i added this at the end of my xorg.conf: http://nopaste.biz/57410 and restarted X. But it still does not work. Same Error. Why?
<Jack_Sparrow> arachnist Sorry to hear that... but again, please keep it family rated
<oskar-> sonoblaise:  hm, i don't know...  if that does not give enough information, you could try to run totem with strace to get a trace of all system calls and signals (those kill processes): "strace -f -o totem-trace totem"
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<GreenDelta> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sonoblaise> oskar-,  It gives me a lot of info, but i dont know what to do with it... pretty new to linux
<oskar-> Linuxnoob100:  so when you run "ls /fstab", you see a directory entry?
<Linuxnoob100> nope im stupid it was a file
<Linuxnoob100> lol thanks
<oskar-> Linuxnoob100:  no problem ;)
<Oshi74> Does anyone know if any drivers are out for NVidia gx 280 video card?
<mindstabbing__> [ 2461.795189] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<mindstabbing__> what does this mean?
<oskar-> sonoblaise:  ok, then it's a bit difficult... if you want, you can try the strace thing and pastebin the resulting file "totem-trace"
<tyler_d1> how do I have mulitiple tests within the same bash if statement?
<chiliblue> whats the stablity of the fglrx video driver
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_d1 ask in #bash
<tyler_d1> Jack_Sparrow: ty jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sonoblaise> im already sending the output i had before in a textfile...  il try the trace thing in a moment
<david_> were do i install ccsm at on hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Ferrous> can i run the ubuntu installed on a partition as a virtual machine in vista?
<frojnd> Hello there. I wrote a mail() function in php and I can't recive mail. Now guys on php told me that this has something to with MTA - mail transfer agent. So any ideas, why I can't sen mail with php, where does it stop at MTA ?
<engwnbie|skooter> Linuxnoob100, Also when you cd /etc that is ok. But when cd /fstab shoud not work because that denotes starting from th root directory.
<Linuxnoob100> i see
<sonoblaise> oskar-:  it'S something like CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo read
<xintruder> How can I run internet explorer in ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xintruder terrible idea
<sonoblaise> xintruder:  why run internet explorer??
<oskar-> sonoblaise:  that's from the output in the terminal, isn't it?
<sonoblaise> oskar-:  yes
<prakriti> is there any way to make ubuntu reinstall all installed packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<xintruder> Because for the past 4 years, I wasn't able to browse youtube or see flash properly in ubuntu and/or gentoo. Same damn problems with no solutions.
<Ferrous> Is it possible for me to run an operating system installed to dual boot in a virtual machine? >_<
<prakriti> Jack_Sparrow : so similar process only do it locally with reinstall?
<MindVirus> Any good music authoring software for GTK2?
<sonoblaise> xintruder:  the trouble comes from the flash plugin, not from the browser
<oskar-> sonoblaise:  the that will be file created if you run the strace command will contain the signal that is sent to the process, which is the reason why it crashes/ends suddenly. that may help to diagnose
<sonoblaise> k
<Jack_Sparrow> Ferrous no
<xintruder> sonoblaise: ok... so do I uninstall all plugins , and just install one good one?
<oskar-> sonoblaise:  sorry, messed up with the text ;)
<xintruder> sonoblaise: in the last 24 hours, i installed three automated plugins by firefox, one manual one i got from here, and one downloaded from adobe. still not working.
<Aquina> hy ;-)
<sonoblaise> xintruder:  in my view, yes...  internet explorer have no native support and will just suck... but if you really really want, you can install wine and run IE
<oskar-> sonoblaise:  next try: the file created with the strace command will contain the signal that is sent to the totem process. this signal is the reason why it crashes/ends suddenly. it may help to diagnose the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> xintruder I dont know what YOU are doing wrong.  flash under linux works for millions of users
<sonoblaise> xintruder:  I installed gnash easily and it works... not everything is perfect, but it works
<MindVirus> Any good music authoring software for GTK2?
<prakriti> sudo aptitude reinstall `sudo aptitude -F '%p' search '?installed'`
<sonoblaise> oskar-:  good, doing the trace thing
<prakriti> :D
<david_> were do i install simple ccsm in hardy?
<lfaraone> DavidCanarias: please ensure you are burning the files in CDA format.
<Jack_Sparrow> david_ use synaptic and install it
<vic1ous> Hey guys can someone help me. I have created two different Startup Disks one with x86 and one with x64 both 8.10, But both drives just stop at Boot: if i hit enter it says Cant find kernel: Linux or something like that. anyideas?
<test34> when trying to play a wav file on my bluetooth headset (aplay -D Headset -c 1 -f S16_LE login.wav), I get this error: aplay: set_params:959: Channels count non available.. any idea what could be wrong ?
<xintruder> sonoblaise: Please answer me truthfully. Does browsing in ie cause more or less problems than firefox in linux :) ?
<lfaraone> vic1ous: "created". Did you build the image yourself, or is this an offical ISO?
<lfaraone> xintruder: which version of IE?
<vic1ous> offical iso
<xintruder> lfaraone: ie 6.0 +
<vic1ous> just trying to use the Create Startup Disk inside Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> xintruder and others can we stay ontopic
<sonoblaise> xintruder:  browsing in IE on windows is the cause of many trouble... I don'T see why you would want to use it on linux
<af-72> is there a way to pay for tier 1 ubuntu support? we have a company with 1000+ computers we want to throw ubuntu on and outsource IT
<lfaraone> xintruder: the web with ie 6 is a fail. but yeah, hti sis offtopic
<MacMan92> hey can someone help me get wifi working?
<lfaraone> af-72: yes, see  http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<lfaraone> af-72: you can purchase it from Canonical, the corpo who sponsors Ubuntu
<Purity> hey guys
<need-help> hi. my keyboard doesn't respond at the screen where i have 30 seconds to enter in other boot options for the live cd, it doesn't work after the install at the grub screen either; and now after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10, gdm doesn't respond to my keyboard or mouse. help please.
<paulus> hi guys
<Purity> can i install ubuntu to my flash drive without the origonal iso?
<Jack_Sparrow> david_ compizconfig-settings-manager  is what you are looking for
<prakriti> need-help : those screens dont support usb keyboards,  either turn on legacy support in the bios or plug in a ps2 keyboard
<lfaraone> Purity: well, kinda. Are you currently using Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Purity no easy ways.
<vic1ous> so anybody know why my flash drive wont boot
<need-help> prakriti: gracias
<lfaraone> Purity: There is software to make a "liveUSB" of the currently running system.
<oskar-> need-help:  i had this with a mainboard, that had a bug. try to plug it out and in again, of you need these options
<xintruder> sonoblaise: because since 2005-2008 I cannot view youtube properly, i cannot play texas holdem in facebook. I hate to sound rude, but when I say the truth people say stay on topic, before that Jack_Sparrow said its a bad idea  .. blah blah...
<need-help> i will reboot into bios admin
<paulus> i can't get firefox run a java applet though it is activated in the option menu and i just dled the latest jre using synaptic!!!!!!
<computer> why does the resolution keep changing back to 800x600 every time i boot my computer?
<lfaraone> vic1ous: oh, a flash drive... try a different one, I guess.
<Purity> whats it called?
<rdz> is it true, that hardy is inferior in effective powermanagement compared to intrepid?
<MacMan92> viclous: does the flash drive mount normally?  because they do burn out after a number of read/writes
<vic1ous> i have tried 3 different ones
<need-help> oskar, i will try athat as well
<Purity> is it in synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> xintruder your ranting is not helping anyone
<ali3nwar3> what do i need to use emerald themes?
<vic1ous> and yeah they mount normaly
<oskar-> paulus:  you need the java plugin also
<vic1ous> one is brand new sandisk 4.0
<lfaraone> Purity: it's already installed prolly.
<vcrb> hey guys where can i get some technical help about dvd's and vhs
<lfaraone> Purity: try Sys>Prefs>Create a startup disk
<GreenDelta> ok then i have a new question. my GSynaptics is working now, but i dont get it how to configurate the "with two fingers scroll" option. Is there any other step by step tut for this? (all i tried didnt work...)
<sonoblaise> xintruder...  I seriously have no trouble with you tube here...  and i dont play texas holdem because i "nuked" my facebook account for the greater good
<MacMan92> ali3nwar3: you need emerald, some emerald themes, and it's easier if you also have fusion-icon installed
<Gnea> xintruder: what version of flash do you have installed?
<vcrb> hey guys where can i get some technical help about dvd's and vhs
<ali3nwar3> macman, got a theme just how do i "use" it?
<ikonia> vcrb: in what way
<xintruder> Gnea: I installed four, three suggested by firefox including gnash, one suggested here, and one i downloaded from adobe.
<Jack_Sparrow> ali3nwar3 usually drag and drop onto the open theme manager
<larry> i have installed another 40 gig hard drive but don't know how to make it where i can use it
<MacMan92> ali3nwar3: go into emerald theme manager, import the theme if you have not already, and click on it
<ikonia> larry: open gparted and partition it and put a file system on it
<ali3nwar3> done that and it doesn't change....
<vcrb> i have a dvdplayer and a dvd movie, i want to record it into a vhs so i can have this dvd in vhs format, i have dvd player and vhs player but when i try to record it , it does't work what to do
<jhonnyboy> hello everyone
<MacMan92> do you have fusion-icon running?
<ali3nwar3> nope
<ali3nwar3> don't have compiz fusion
<MacMan92> I would recommend installing it
<ikonia> vcrb: sorry, thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> vcrb macrovision encoding.?
<sonoblaise> oskar-:  the trace thing seems to slow everything down... is it  normal?
<jhonnyboy> hello everyone i just finished moving from xp and into LINUX :)
<Qpid> Hi, I just tried to compile gTypist and I get the error "Error:  both library and header files for either curses or ncurses library
<Qpid> is required to build this package.  See INSTALL file for further information." but when I look for the curses/ncurses library I get a lot of choices. Which do I pick?
<oskar-> sonoblaise:  yes ;)
<jhonnyboy> got some noob questions
<jhonnyboy> can anyone help me?
<MacMan92> congrats jhonnyboy
<vcrb> what is that macrovision
<ikonia> vcrb: not for this channel
<jhonnyboy> thank you MacMan
<Jack_Sparrow> vcrb Offtopic
<jhonnyboy> can anyone help me with some questions please
<MacMan92> what do you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> jhonnyboy not until you ask one
<vcrb> so what to do captain jack sparrow
<Darwin-LTS> computer,
<oskar-> sonoblaise:  you should try to crash the program as fast as possible to prevent the trace getting really huge...
<Jack_Sparrow> vcrb find a channel that is NOT Ubuntu Support and ask them
<ikonia> vcrb: not for discussion in this channel
<jhonnyboy> my wlan card is not working to well
<biophile> we set up WPA security on our router but now I can't connect
<Darwin-LTS> computer, configure your monitor with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<jhonnyboy> worked well in windows
<jhonnyboy> so i heard ndiswrapper should do the job
<xintruder> Gnea: any ideas ?
<jhonnyboy> so i was wondering
<vcrb> ok another question i have only cd-rom on my pc, is there any way to watch dvd-disc on my cdrom or i need a dvd player
<larry> ikonia i have looked for gparted on my system and don't see it is it somthing i need to install to use
<Qpid> Anyone?
<ikonia> larry: you can install it sure
<jhonnyboy> if i download ndiswrapper in my windows partition can i transfter it to my linux one?
<larry> ok
<jhonnyboy> linux is on another hdd
<jhonnyboy> partition
<Qpid> I want to install (n)curses but cannot find which one to use
<Jack_Sparrow> vcrb YOu need a dvd player and you are still offtopic.. this is Ubuntu Support ONLY
<ikonia> Qpid: saying anyone is pointless, if they didn't see the question anyone doesn't tell them, if they don't know, saying anyone won't make them know
<Linuxnoob100> hello, if I sudo mv a file will it move it and not show any status? or does that mean that it failed?
<Patry> hola
<Linuxnoob100> like i cant run aonther command while its doing it right?
<Patry> como puedo entrar a ubuntu.es
<ikonia> Linuxnoob100: sure you can
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > Patry
<ubottu> Patry, please see my private message
<Linuxnoob100> bah
<Darwin-LTS> Linuxnoob100, mv won't show a summary
<biophile> I need help with wpa supplicant
<Linuxnoob100> so I "sudo mv netfilesxxxxx.tar /mnt" look right?
<ikonia> Linuxnoob100: don't know why you need sudo to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 not really
<Linuxnoob100> when i didit w.o sudo it said cannot stat '/home/netfilesxxxxx.tar' : no such file or directory
<Linuxnoob100> and when i did just sudo netfilesxxxx.tar
<onthefence928> any used e17 with ubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> Linuxnoob100: thats nothing to do with sudo, or shouldn't be
<ikonia> Linuxnoob100: that file probaly isn't there
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence928 Only for about 10 minutes then it hosed everything
<Linuxnoob100> when i did ls it was there...
<Linuxnoob100> i tard it last night
<onthefence928> i am trying it out and it doesn't seem to work properly, it won't connect to my wlan
<MacMan92> I have a wireless card in my ACER Aspire One... and it doesn't work in ubuntu.  It worked fine in Fedora and it still works in Windows... Ubuntu says there's a driver installed and it is using it but the device wlan0 is not there
<Linuxnoob100> i mean tar'd
<GreenDelta> How ist it possible to say ubuntu that he has to open a particular type of datas (such .avi) with a particular programm? (such as vlc)
<ali3nwar3> do i need compiz fusion to use emerald themes or can i use it with just compiz?
<ikonia> Linuxnoob100: do ls -la /home/netfilesxxxxx.tar
<Jack_Sparrow> GreenDelta some options in prefered apps
<MacMan92> GreenDelta: System>Preferences>Preferred Applications
<Linuxnoob100> okay i have to restart my box lol, i cant type into it :(
<onthefence928> Jack_Sparrow: what do u mean?
<GreenDelta> THX
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence928 E17 was usless for me and a waste of time, especially when I looked at the level of support for it
<ali3nwar3>  do i need compiz fusion to use emerald themes or can i use it with just compiz?
<ikonia> ali3nwar3: compiz-fushion is compiz, the current version
<ali3nwar3> alrighty then
<onthefence928> Jack_Sparrow: i just installed it, and when i used it it wouldn't connect to my wireless, otherwise i haven't seen anything wrong, do u recommend another DM to use that is lighter than gnome/KDE but just as useful?
<biophile> can someone help me with wpa suppllicant?
<GreenDelta> MacMan92: there are just some apps but isnt it possible to define a standard programm for a particualar type of data?
<larry> ikonia well i installed it but don't see it in system tools or anywhere for that matter
<sonoblaise> oskar-:  the trace is done
<jonathan_> What is wrong if locate doesn't show files in certain directories? Afaik locate scans directories in fixed intervals. Can I force to start scanning?
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence928 Lighter will always have less function.
<tbay> hi a simple question
<MacMan92> GreenDelta: I think if you right-click on the media file and choose open with... there should be an option
<tbay> if i download the ubuntu dvd, do i also have the alternative installation method available ?
<tbay> or not ?
<Jack_Sparrow> larry advanced desktop settings in system pref?
<Jack_Sparrow> tbay yes
<cmdr_awsome> question how well does ubuntu work with bluetooth?
<onthefence928> Jack_Sparrow: well i don't care about customization or wherever gnome and KDE get all their bloat from, i just wanna be able to have a nice DM that's lighter so i can play my games thru wine with better FPS
<tbay> Jack_Sparrow so, I can use the lvm / encrypted install with the dvd?
<jonathan_> cmdr_awsome: quite
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence928 There is a joke, you want a lighter WM so you can run wine better..  ugh
<YaroMan86> Does anyone know of any program that can shuffle music onto a USB drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> tbay I do believe that is correct
<vcrb> BENQ 52x32x52 SEAMLESS LINK is this a a dvd player
<onthefence928> Jack_Sparrow: i don't catch the humor?
<jonathan_> What is wrong if locate doesn't show files in certain directories? Afaik locate scans directories in fixed intervals. Can I force to start scanning?
<tbay> Jack_Sparrow thanks I will tyr
<YaroMan86> jonathan_: sudo updatedb
<tbay> try*
<tbay> :)
<cmdr_awsome> jonathan: quiet?
<jonathan_> cmdr_awsome: no, quite well
<Darwin-LTS> jonathan_, yes
<Linuxnoob100> hey, ikonia i did that and nothing happened
<Linuxnoob100> well
<Linuxnoob100> it said no such file or directory
<MacMan92> can anyone help me with my wireless card?  the card and drivers are OK but wlan0 does not show up
<Qpid> Fine, don't help me then
<YaroMan86> jonathan_: sudo updatedb allows you to update locate's db.
<Jack_Sparrow> MacMan92 if the card and drivers were right the wlan would show up
<cmdr_awsome> jonathan, so if I go out an buy a diNovo keyboard and a bluetooth mouse, I can be sure they will work?
<Darwin-LTS> Linuxnoob100, then the file doens't exist
<Linuxnoob100> wait
<Darwin-LTS> not in that directory
<Linuxnoob100> i was in the home directory already
<larry> jack_sparrow nothing of the same other than remote desktop
<Linuxnoob100> got it
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me how you register for nicotine?
<Linuxnoob100> ls -la natfilesxxxxx.tar
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 are you sure it isnt in /home/youruser/
<Linuxnoob100> okay
<YaroMan86> Does anyone know of any program that can shuffle music onto a USB drive?
<Linuxnoob100> i found it
<jonathan_> YaroMan86: Darwin-LTS: Do I have to configure updatedb so that it includes all mountpoints?
<MacMan92> when I go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers the driver for my card shows up though... can you help me get it working?
<test34> rookeeeeeeeee, smoke about 20 cigarettes and you should be registered
<YaroMan86> jonathan_: I think you just run it with everything you want mounted mounted.
<Darwin-> indeed jonathan_
<Jack_Sparrow> larry what does lsb_release -a in a term show
<GreenDelta> why does my touchpad ignore any configs i do in "xorg.conf"? i made this configs AND restarted X, but still the "VertEdgeScrol" seems to be activated and the "VerTwoFingerScroll" not. Whats the Problem?
<ali3nwar3> thanks guys got it working, ( forgot to start compiz icon)...
<retro_> ali3nwar3: put your compiz icon into startup aplications
<Linuxnoob100> okay so now i do "mv netfilesxxxxx.tar /mnt" and i get mv: cannot move 'netfilesxxxxx.tar' to '/mnt/netfilesxxxxx.tar' : Permission denied
<arachnist> hrmmm
<larry> jack_sparrow ubuntu 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 what is /mnt   that does not seem right
<YaroMan86> Does anyone know of any program that can shuffle music onto a USB drive?
<ikyn_>                                 --- How do I do that in the terminal?
<arachnist> anyone with an updated ubuntu 8.04 install?
<Linuxnoob100> that is where i mounted my external harddrive
<Darwin-> Linuxnoob100, please do a df -h,
<arachnist> can you check md5sum /bin/ls ?
<YaroMan86> linuxnoob - You'll have to use sudo mv all that.
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: he needs to use sudo?
<Linuxnoob100> OH
<Linuxnoob100> crap
<Linuxnoob100> i restarted my server and it unmounted
<Linuxnoob100> oops
<Linuxnoob100> wow im stupid
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 I would suggest a better mount point .. create something in /media/mystuff
<FloodBot2> Linuxnoob100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone tell me how you register for soulseek?
<ikyn_> ERROR: Neither the sysfs interface links nor the iw command is available.
<ikyn_>   - where can I get these commands?
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille The problem goes deeper than simply sudo
<sams> hi there what is the command to install gcc pleaase?
<ardchoille> rookeeeeeeeee: please take off-topic chat to another channel
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: ah, ok
<YaroMan86> sams: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rookeeeeeeeee> this is an ubuntu program
<GreenDelta> why does my touchpad ignore any configs i do in "xorg.conf"? i made this configs AND restarted X, but still the "VertEdgeScrol" seems to be activated and the "VerTwoFingerScroll" not. Whats the Problem?
<rookeeeeeeeee> its called nicotine
<YaroMan86> Does anyone know of any program that can shuffle music onto a USB drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille I am taking issue with his mount point and future accessibility
<rookeeeeeeeee> its based on the soulseek network
<larry> jack_sparrow ubuntu 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> rookeeeeeeeee Stop please, keep things on ONE line thanks
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<oskar-> sonoblaise:  ok, have you looked into it? if it is not too big, put it into pastebin, else only the last few hundred lines
<rookeeeeeeeee> what are you talking about?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 I would suggest a better mount point .. create something in /media/mystuff and move to that mount
<GreenDelta> why does my touchpad ignore any configs i do in "xorg.conf"? i made this configs http://nopaste.biz/57410 AND restarted X, but still the "VertEdgeScrol" seems to be activated and the "VerTwoFingerScroll" not. Whats the Problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > rookeeeeeeeee
<ubottu> rookeeeeeeeee, please see my private message
<wers> is there a print as draft feature on oo.o? if so, where is it? i cant find such a feature
<Linuxnoob100> okay i did it to /wdext
<Linuxnoob100> im formatting my harddrive tonight
<Linuxnoob100> all im doing is backing up my itunes
<sonoblaise> oskar-:  have to leave...  job calls, but it's big  :p   so i'll see about it later
<YaroMan86> Does anyone know of any program that can shuffle music onto a USB drive?
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok i have no time, could someone please help this fool
<oskar-> sonoblaise:  ok, bye
<ali3nwar3> retro, where do i do that?
<Darwin-> Linuxnoob100, check /etc/fstab before restarting
<sonoblaise> thanks a lot!
<conal> how can i see what fonts i have and what their character sets look like?
<YaroMan86> conal: You can look at your fonts by opening Nautilus and typing in fonts://
<rookeeeeeeeee> i was calling myself a fool!
<rookeeeeeeeee> jeez
<MacMan92> Jack_Sparrow: what should i do to get the driver working
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Linuxnoob100> okay so now its mounted to /wdext
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<ubuntu-help> so the problem is still persisting. what are the settings for xorg.conf to recognize the usb mouse and keyboard?
<GreenDelta> why does my touchpad ignore any configs i do in "xorg.conf"? i made this configs http://nopaste.biz/57410 AND restarted X, but still the "VertEdgeScrol" seems to be activated and the "VerTwoFingerScroll" not. Whats the Problem?
<sams> hello i did that it said command apt-get not found
<Linuxnoob100> so to move a tar it would be "mv netfilesxxx.tar /wdext" ?
<conal> YaroMan86: i get: Could not display "fonts:///".  (yes, with an third slash.)
<YaroMan86> sams: Wait, it said apt-get wasn't found?
<xintruder> how can I close an application in ubuntu? Like force it to quit
<Ranakah> xintruder
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 I just use nautilkus or thunar as sudo/gksudo
<Ranakah> pkill applicationname
<Ranakah> :)
<Ranakah> pkill firefox
<xintruder> Ranakah: ??
<Darwin-> xintruder killall -9 name_of_application
<xintruder> ok
<Ahmuck> hi.  i installed ubuntu, and at some point changed the resolution.  however when i attempt to maximize, the maximize windows is smaller than my screen for my application windows.  is there a way to reset the maximize function for application windows?
<ali3nwar3> how do i make compiz icon start when ubuntu starts?
<ikyn> ERROR: Neither the sysfs interface links nor the iw command is available. - where cna I get these commands?
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<YaroMan86> sams: If your apt-get command is gone you've got big problems. D:
<TTilus> xintruder: xkill and then next click kills the app it hit
<jj_galvez> I can't change my network connection from DHCP to static, everytime I reboot its changes back to DHCP please help
<oskar-> conal:  xfontsel show some, it's with encoding selection
<retro_> sams: and aptitude is not working ?
<jrib> ikyn: why?
<xintruder> xkill worked well, thanks
<conal> any ideas on why "fonts://" doesn't work for me?  I'm on 8.10.
<caleb_> I need someone to walk me through setting up OpenSSH
<budz0r> caleb_, its really easy
<jrib> conal: gvfs.  Why do you want it?
<GreenDelta> why does my touchpad ignore any configs i do in "xorg.conf"? i made this configs http://nopaste.biz/57410 AND restarted X, but still the "VertEdgeScrol" seems to be activated and the "VerTwoFingerScroll" not. Whats the Problem?
<oskar-> conal:  i remember something with a move from gnomevfs gvfs
<oskar-> +to
<jrib> !x > GreenDelta
<ubottu> GreenDelta, please see my private message
<budz0r> caleb_, i just did 'sudo apt-get install opensshserver' and it started on its own
<jrib> GreenDelta: you need to use fdi files.  See ubottu
<xintruder> is there a program that burns iso's on cd's, like deep burner for windows?
<conal> jrib: i'm trying to see what fonts i have.
<caleb_> budzOr: I need to generate keys and stuff
<retro_> !x > retro_
<ubottu> retro_, please see my private message
<jj_galvez> xintruder: Brasero will do it
<jarco> hello guys. does anyone knows the command to start ispconfig control panel on an ubuntu server?
<TTilus> xintruder: just right click iso image and select burn?
<Jack_Sparrow> xintruder right click iso and send to disk
<YaroMan86> Does anyone know of any program that can shuffle music onto a USB drive?
<xintruder> ok thanks
<af-72> WAAHHHHHH ubuntu.
<dubby> hey anyone know when network-manager-pptp is going to be fixed
<budz0r> caleb_, it did that for me, if you need to do it yourself i'm not sure
<InitMass> i have recorded a screencast with recordmydesktop. the video is delayed so the sound isn't synced with it. how do i avoid this when recording? if it's not possible, how do i fix this with ffmpeg? video and audio get progressively less in sync as the video gets longer.
<larry> well i have no clue quess i will try some other way to use it or somthing
<jrib> conal: xlsfonts, or do you want something else?
<Darwin-> caleb_, http://www.eth0.us/keys
<GreenDelta> jrib: sry, but often i think noone was reading my questions so i post them from time to time, hoping anybody will read them
<Linuxnoob100> okay i found that i have a problem with my mounted external harddrive... every file is permission denied and i cant make any new folders
<dubby> ubuntu is the only OS I have that its pptp vpn does not work
<conal> jrib: and then xfontsel to see what they look like?
<jrib> GreenDelta: ok, but does what I said answer your question?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 try gksudo nautilus and see if you can create a folder
<GreenDelta> jrib: ähm, not really. how exactly do i do this with fdi files?
<jrib> GreenDelta: it's explained in ubottu's link.  Poke me if you're not sure what to do after reading it
<Linuxnoob100> jack: I cant because i have no internet on the box
<jrib> ikyn: what exactly are you trying to install?
 * YaroMan86 gives up. No one is answering his question.
<GreenDelta> jrib: first: which one link? ubottu gave me 2 links, one about the IRC Code of Cunduct and one about X Server Resolutions... but my prob is the touchpad not the monitor :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 what does gksudo nautilus need the internet for?
<TTilus> Linuxnoob100: you dont need internet to 'gksudo nautilus'
<ikyn> jrib: iw
<conal> what i'm really trying to figure out (aside from learning my way around linux & ubuntu) is how to enter greek characters in Inkscape.
<jrib> conal: sure.  There's probably some 'more modern' program to view fonts too.  See https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/193897
<ikyn> jrib: iw-0.9.6
<ali3nwar3> !afk
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<conal> jrib: i hope so.  haven't found it by googling yet.
<TTilus> Linuxnoob100: gksudo promotes to root privileges and runs nautilus which is the filemanager for gnome
<oskar-> conal:  interesting plan, i'll try it here ;)
<Linuxnoob100> it keeps saying gksudo isnt installed and i need to apt-get install
<TTilus> Linuxnoob100: oookay, try sudo nautilus
<TTilus> Linuxnoob100: sudo should be there
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 do NOT use sudo nautilus
<jrib> conal: well you could use system -> preferences -> appearance -> fonts
<TTilus> Linuxnoob100: it does the same but password prompt isnt as fancy ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 you are on hde?  kdesu
<GreenDelta> jrib: i think u sent the wrong link...
<Jack_Sparrow> kde
<Linuxnoob100> it said command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 which flavor of ubuntu
<conal> jrib: that seems to work.  i hadn't thought of opening up the font-choice widgets.   thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> kubuntu perhaps or xubuntu
<Linuxnoob100> Server
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<sams> a
<Linuxnoob100> server 8.04
<jrib> GreenDelta: sure, just https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/ (Input device Configuration)
<rlt> !gksudo | TTilus: no, it doesn't do the same
<ubottu> TTilus: no, it doesn't do the same: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jrib> conal: gnome-specimen turns up in apt too
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 ok, so no gui and no gksudo
<oskar-> conal:  it works here: i have set the keyboard layout to greek and used "bitstream vera sans" in inkscape. (this is gentoo; maybe installing the greek language support may help also)
<GreenDelta> jrib: thx. no its the right one :) (the link before was about screen res...)
<GreenDelta> jrib: *now
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 you will need to set permissions on that partition/mount or use sudo which could come back to haunt you later
<jrib> GreenDelta: yep, you are right
<conal> jrib: i'll check it out.
<d_dyer> hello,i just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 from 8.04,the problem i am have is in 8.04 i could  enable Normal Visual Effects with no problems but with 8.10 it is telling me that it could not be complete,is there a way i can fix this?Do i need a display driver? if so could you please tell me how to do this.
<jrib> ikyn: I have no idea what iw is.  Link?
<Linuxnoob100> all i need to do is back up that tar with all of my itunes... then im formatting all my disks and doing a clean install
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 then sudo mv it
<conal> oskar-: wow.  i didn't know about alternative keyboard layouts.  nice trick.
<Jack_Sparrow> afk
<oskar-> conal:  you can change them per application on the fly with this plugin (don't know the english name for it)
<TTilus> Jack_Sparrow: ah, the conf issue, but is it really limited to gui apps only?
<Linuxnoob100> okay i did "sudo mv nefilesxxxxx.tar /wdext" and now its doing the dumb thing where i can type but it doesent do crap and i have to restart the server oO
<conal> oskar-: which plugin?
<Melik> how can i remove vmware?
<Melik> vmware workstation*
<TTilus> Linuxnoob100, Jack_Sparrow: uhh, how about sudo cp instead of sudo mv
<jrib> Melik: depends on how you installed it
<TTilus> Melik: doesnt it have uninstaller?
<Darwin-> TTilus, not a bad idea, sudo cp -pR would work
<Linuxnoob100> ill run it right when my server gets loaded back up
<oskar-> conal:  a panel plugin for keyboard settings. its icon is composed of flags, and in the panel it is showing up with a 2 or 3 letter language code. does anyone know the english name? ;-)
<Melik> TTilus, i did sudo apt-get remove vmware-workstation
<Melik> and i get this > Removing vmware-workstation ...
<nomike> hi
<Melik> [: 9: Illegal number: remove
<Melik> dpkg - warning: while removing vmware-workstation, directory `/usr/share/doc/vmware-workstation' not empty so not removed.
<FloodBot2> Melik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oskar-> conal:  Keyboard Indicator
<oskar-> ;-)
<Darwin-> Melik, sudo apt-get purge vmware-workstation
<jangell> Can someone tell me what is wrong with these iptables rules (very simple) http://pastebin.ca/1274244    I want to drop all traffic to and from that 10.0.3.50 except for ssh.
<nomike> i have problems with rhythmbox/gstreamer. rythmbox gives me the following output in debug mode where lines 467f look interesting to me...
<conal> oskar-: thanks!
<nomike> http://phpfi.com/384358
<nomike> any ideas?
<ott0> sometimes in gnome i can't input text into an application anymore. minimizing and then maximizing the application fixes it so i can input again. does anyone know how to resolve this?
<vcrd> is there any way to mame a virtual driver so i can play dvd's on my cd-rom
<jj_galvez> how do I change my network settings from dhcp to static?
<GreenDelta> jrib: ok i changed my /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi to this: http://nopaste.biz/57414 but it does still not work.
<jrib> GreenDelta: did you restart hal and X?
<GreenDelta> how to restart hal? (i restarted X with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<Darwin-> iptables -A INPUT -s IP_to_allow -d Local_ip -j ACCEPT jangell
<jrib> GreenDelta: invoke-rc.d hal restart
<GreenDelta> jrib: sry i forgot to poke you
<GreenDelta> jrib: :P
<jrib> :)
<conal> oskar-: worked!!  :) :)
<jangell> Darwin-: got it already thanks
<oskar-> conal:  cool
<Linuxnoob100> TTilus: how would i do the cp command if i wanted to move filex.tar to /wdext?
<louise> sorry buddy cdrom's cannot read a dvd the hardware cant do it
<oskar-> Linuxnoob100:  then you want to use the "mv" command ;)
<Linuxnoob100> oskar-: I tried that like 30 times and was told to use the CP command now :( im soo lost all i want to do is move a file lol
<amikrop> Hello. I use gFTP to connect to an FTP site. I fill "Host", "User" and "Pass", and from the messages I judge it goes well (connect, login, etc). But it sticks to "Retrieving filenames...".
<amikrop> Like forever.
<aneqrs> Linuxnoob100: can't you use Nautilus, the graphical explorer-like file manager?
<amikrop> Any help, please?
<scurl> hello, i cut some images from a sd card, and while copying them to an external hdd, my computer froze and i had to restart, now is there a way i can recover the photos, because they don't show up on either the sd card or the external hdd
<Linuxnoob100> im using ubuntu server
<gnutron> Linuxnoob100: mv /full/path/filetomove   /path/to/targetdir
<louise> anybody dealt successfully with the crazy screen fonts in xubuntu 8.1 ?
<amikrop> Excuse me, it's: "Receiving file names...".
<Linuxnoob100> is ther a way to display my file tree that im in?
<oskar-> Linuxnoob100:  yes, type "pwd"
<Linuxnoob100> ty
<gnutron> Linuxnoob100: mv moves and also renames files and dirs.
<rlt> Linuxnoob100: pwd (mnemonic: Print Working Directory)
<gnutron> Linuxnoob100: tree
<conal> often when i use Tracker, it doesn't find anything.  i enter a common word, hit "Find", and get back "Your search returned no results".  when it works, it's great, but often it doesn't.  any ideas?
<Linuxnoob100> okay
<Linuxnoob100> its not that i have the directory wrong
<Linuxnoob100> i dont have permission on the external drive
<yacc> I'm trying to build linuxwacom 0.8.1 on Intrepid but it refuses to rebuild the kernel module, any idea?
<hb> "The angle of depression from the top of one building to the foot of a building across the street is 63 degrees.  The angel of depression to the top of the same building is 33 degrees.  The two buildings are 40' apart.  What is the height of the shorter building?"  Advice on how to solve this is welcome.  (not looking for an answer)
<rlt> !ot | hb
<ubottu> hb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hb> god dammit sorry
<rlt> hb: no problem, I do it sometimes too >.>
<hb> wrong channel again :/
<GreenDelta> jrib: ok after restarting X AND hal it works, but at first the EdgeScroll feature is still activated, allthough i deactivated it in the fdi as youve seen. second its not working thaat great. is there any possibility to make it smoothier?
<yacc> hb: look at the trig functions :-P
<hb> lol
<yacc> hb: you did say you are not looking for a solution :-P
<hb> ><
<jrib> GreenDelta: don't know about that
<hb> and i'm not
<scurl> i guess what i'm asking is, does ubuntu store the files that are "cut" somewhere, so that if there's a reboot while pasting, they can be recovered?
<gnutron> hb: triangulation, google is your friend
<hb> I know the values of the trig functions by heart
<Udontu> is there a compizhelp channel?
<hb> it's how to apply that that i'm a little lost on.  and seeing as how this is not a trig channel i'm stop now :)
<hb> s/i'm/i'll
<jrib> Udontu: enabling or configuring?
<omgDELL> Hello all, Hmmm... I have been running Ubuntu happily for years, but suddenly my monitor shutoff... I rebooted, and then the screen only shows lowest resolution (hint: nvidia driver is not being loaded because the vid card is not present ;)     anyone know what cmd to use to find out the name of the current video  being used? (onboard vid vs nvidia)
<GreenDelta> jrib: ok, but anyway, thousand thanks to you for your help and keept it on going!! u do perfect work here :)
<calebh> what is the trig channel
<xintruder> is my processor 64bit? intel duo t9300 centrino
<hb> #math :)
<Udontu> jrib; enabling
<hb> calebh they're great for this stuff
<gnutron> Udontu: #compiz-fusion
<Udontu> thanks
<yacc> hb: tan(33) * 40' compare it with tan(63) * 40', but that's only a guestimate.
<louise> linuxnoob100 you have all the info to work it out using only the factors of the short building, the angle , the length of the right angle triangle etc
<rlt> xintruder: core duo or core 2 duo?
<jrib> Udontu: system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects
<rlt> xintruder: because no and yes, respectively
<jrib> GreenDelta: no problem and thanks :)
<hb> yacc: you're going to get my into trouble
<Linuxnoob100> louise
<Linuxnoob100> huh?
<xintruder> rlt: i donno, its assus lamborghini vx3 laptop
<calebh> hb: if you don't understand trig, watch this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F21S9Wpi0y8&feature=channel
<Purity> does anyone know how to make a live usb?
<yacc> hb: What for?
<Udontu> jrib: It doest appair there. Running 8.10 on a Eee pc.
<wake_> hi all. I have installed apache2 with apt-get on my ubuntu box. my router is forwarding its IP to that computer and the firewall (ufw and router firewall) are deactivated. but still noone but me (on localhost) can access the website it is serving.. what gets?
<ardchoille> !remaster | Purity
<ubottu> Purity: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Purity> ty
<hb> don't know just don't want the sysops getting angry for talking about nonubuntu :)
<jrib> Udontu: you do not have a "visual effects" tab in system -> preferences -> appearance?
<rlt> xintruder: I just looked up the CPU on newegg. It's 64bit.
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xintruder> rlt: ok thanks
<hb> calebh, i'll have to watch it l8r.  i'm at school right now
<yacc> Well, nobody answers my ubuntu questions, so let's talk about something else :-PPPP
<hb> lol
<wake_> help please :(
<robb_m> yacc: patience
<robb_m> wake_, same response to you
<wake_> ok
<yacc> I'm frustrated because my Tablet PC does not work.
<gavagai>  How do I make my laptop shut down ALWAYS when I close the lid?  It is pretty ridiculous that if I have Transmission or VLC open, they by default prevent the computer going to sleep.  i just pulled a molten laptop out of my bag.
<Linuxnoob100> I get permission denied when i try to move a file to/from my external hard drive. What should I do?
<dekkong> Hello! My firefox keeps crashing and after that my computer is really slow :(
<Udontu> jrib: Yes. I had it compiz working in 8.04. Iv downloaded from synaptics.
<gavagai> the default suspend behavior is compeltely retarded
<robb_m> yacc:if nobody knows...then nobody will answer ;)
<jrib> Linuxnoob100: what filesystem
<jrib> Udontu: yes you have the tab?  Or yes you don't have it?
<robb_m> dekkong, tried running firefox through your terminal to see what errors throw out?
<gnutron> wake_: your httpd.conf or equivalent file needs the WAN address entry is my guess look in /etc/apache2/
<Linuxnoob100> jrib: how do i check?
<Udontu> jrib: I have the tab.
<jrib> Linuxnoob100: is it mounted?
<robb_m> dekkong, its pretty handy when applications go crazy....
<jrib> Udontu: that's compiz.  If you want extra configuration, see ubottu:
<jrib> !ccsm | Udontu
<ubottu> Udontu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<louise> Linuxnoob100 the square root of a2+b2=c2  on a right angle triangle any missing factors are worked out using sin cos tan :)
<robb_m> !terminal | dekkong
<Linuxnoob100> jrib: yes i can mkdir in it also, i just cant transfer files
<ubottu> dekkong: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dekkong> robb_m: sry it does not crash but it freezes
<robb_m> dekkong, it still might help to run it in terminal, just to see whats up?
<jrib> Linuxnoob100: pastebin the output of the command: mount
<Linuxnoob100> louise: i didnt ask that question
<louise> lol sorry
<wake_> gnutron: what is a wan adress? there doesn't seem to be anything inside /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<dekkong> robb_m: yeah.. my guess it's the flash thing
<Linuxnoob100> jrib: i have no network connectivity on that box :(
<badboys> bonjour
<Linuxnoob100> jrib: I can run the command but not pastebin
<henke> what's the easiest way to append some higher version when compinling a source package with dpkg-buildpackage, so the resulting package will be preferred over the repository version?
<jrib> Linuxnoob100: mount should tell you the filesystem
<badboys> hy all ...
<Udontu> jrib: Thank you
<robb_m> dekkong, possibly, flash does have its issues.....
<rlt> !pin | henke: not sure, but this might be helpful
<ubottu> henke: not sure, but this might be helpful: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dekkong> robb_m: I'm thinking of starting to use Seamonkey :D
<shiv> when I type a URL in firefox its not taking me to the new URL but to the last visited page. Any clue why this new behavior?
<Linuxnoob100> jrib: vfat
<gnutron> wake_: that would be the ip on the internet side of your router if applicable.
<jrib> henke: dch -i    That will increment the version.  I would add "~henke1" or similar too so that a *new* repo version gets preferred
<robb_m> dekkong, dont give up on firefox that easy bud :P
<gavagai> I have ubuntu set up to suspend when the laptop closes.  This is normal behavior of course, but it is USELESS since any stupid program seems able to stop the suspend.  the default torrent client prevents the computer from suspending.  vlc stops it from suspending.  i've had my laptop sit frying in my bag about three times now.  how can i make suspend to what it is actually supposed to do?
<badboys> Im sorry but i have a big problem. I Would like to install ubuntu 7.10 on my computer old, and i have message ( initramfs ) ... What is the problem ?
<dekkong> robb_m:  :D :D
<henke> jrib: thanks, that's what I want
<wake_> gnutron: I see. Do I just add that IP in a httpd.conf file?
<yacc> Ok, it's cool, Intrepid detects my Tablet when the kernel has the right driver, but it does not detect the eraser nor the button on the pen :(
<gnutron> wake_: 227.80.203.135  if your server is your current ip you use now.
<jrib> Linuxnoob100: what command do you run and what output do you get when you try to copy a file?
<wake_> gnutron: I think it should be 80.203.135.227/ :S
<gnutron> wake_: read the file, it should be apparent or check at http://apache.org for details.
<Moe|Joe> hey, can anyone help me with a NTFS drive on ubunty?
<Moe|Joe> *ubuntu?
<badboys> Plz help me with my problem : initramfs
<Jack_Sparrow> badboys # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<wake_> gnutron: ok. Thank you :)
<gnutron> wake_: you're welcome, best of luck.
<Moe|Joe> i got an external HDD which is formatted to NTFS and it as stuff on it, when i connect it to windows/OSX, works fine, but when i connect to Ubuntum, it dont seem to show the files thats on the harddrive
<Moe|Joe> but it shows how much has been used
<Jack_Sparrow> badboys if on a Dell or HP, burn the ISO at a very slow speed.. yes, even if it test fine
<wake_> gnutron: one thing I don't understand though.. why does my router tell me the public IP is 80.203.135.227 while other places I'm told it looks like 227.80.203.135?
<Shakedown> I'm trying to copy a directory of music from one folder to another, like 'cp Band/ ../../Music' and I keep getting the result 'cp: omitting directory 'Band/'.  How do I do it then?
<RomanaMentalis> How can I back up an image of my ubuntu server remotely such that if a crash occurrs I can simply copy this image to a hard drive and it would be a full, functional backup of my server?
<henke> jrib: it increments to ubuntu2, no user name, It should do what I need though
<Jack_Sparrow> badboys Did you do what I said
<radicalboy> Hello people! can anybody help me?
<jrib> henke: you want to add "~henke1" yourself
<scurl> i guess what i'm asking is, does ubuntu store the files that are "cut" somewhere, so that if there's a reboot while pasting, they can be recovered?
<wake_> gnutron: nevermind... ill figure it out. thanks again
<Linuxnoob100> jrib: 'mv /home/myusername/netfilesxxxxx.tar /wdext' OUTPUT: mv: cannot create regular file '/wdext/netfilesxxxxx.tar' : Permission denied
<badboys> <Jack_Sparrow> It's not a Dell or HP. And i have all ready test "noapic acpi=off". so dont work
<shiv> when I type a URL in firefox its not taking me to the new URL but to the last visited page. Any clue why this new behavior?
<rlt> mc44: !ask | radicalboy
<jrib> Linuxnoob100: touch /wdext/touch_test
<oskar-> gn8
<Jack_Sparrow> badboys do a search for your hardware and ubuntu and see what others have run accross
<radicalboy> I can't download ntfs-3g! I tried setting up my second hard disk without it, but it's only read
<gnutron> Linuxnoob100: i think your destination path is incorrect.
<Purity> hey guys i need a video driver and i cant find it anyone wanna help?
<jrib> scurl: I doubt it
<Linuxnoob100> jrib: cannot touch: permission denied
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy 3g should be installed.
<radicalboy> this is my fstab: /dev/hdb1 /media/Dados ntfs defaults,auto,user,umask=000,gid=46 0 0
<jrib> Linuxnoob100: ls -ld /wdext
<radicalboy> Jack_Sparrow
<radicalboy> i use ubuntu 6.06
<radicalboy> my machine is older
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy 3g should be installed. how are you trying to mount the ntfs drive
<scurl> jrib : so, would i have any option of recovering files that seem to have disappeared during a cut and paste?
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy fyi if ubuntu sees an error it will mount as read only
<Linuxnoob100> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 32768 2008-12-02 16:57 /wdext
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy 6.06 isnt a prob.  I was with ub back then
<jrib> scurl: I doubt it.  At least I don't see a way
<badboys> <Jack_Sparrow> What ? Im sorry, i dont undersand, what you would said
<henke> jrib: what's the preferred way of adding that?
<radicalboy> i can't make it read and writable?
<Jack_Sparrow> badboys do a search for your hardware and ubuntu and see what others have run across with your hardware
<jrib> Linuxnoob100: how are you mounting this partition?  In fstab?  If so, with what options?
<radicalboy> I can format it in linux to be a fat32 drive?
<scurl> jrib: hmm...oh well, thanks for responding!
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy yes you can
<badboys> <Jack_Sparrow> Just for information : I can install kunbut server normaly
<radicalboy> how?
<jrib> henke: when you run 'dch -i', your editor should open up to the changelog.  Just add "~henke1" to the end of the version there
<gnutron> Linuxnoob100: that is owned by root, you need 'sudo mv'
<henke> jrib: oh, it takes the version from the changelog?
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy 3g properly installed or use fat32, it is native to linux and windows
<jrib> henke: yep
<badboys> <Jack_Sparrow> How to do ?
<Linuxnoob100> jrib: i did "sudo mount  /dev/sdc1 /wdext"
<henke> jrib: aha, thanks
<RomanaMentalis> can you save a full backup image of a server while it's running?
<radicalboy> but i can't use 3g
<azog1> anyone having problems with the snd-hda-intel module after upgrading to 2.6.27-9?
<radicalboy> i tried download it
<dekkong> Hello anyone in here running ubuntu tweak?
<MaXXXX> Hi all, I have a problem in mkv playback... in VLC i the rightside of the video is not shown (about 40%)... and in totom I get sigfault... googled alot but nothing helped... any ideas!
<Jack_Sparrow> badboys Install kubuntu server, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Rooty> Hi, everytime I try to connect to a server to download updates, it crawls to a stop and I can't update any software. Any ideas?
<jrib> Linuxnoob100: you want to use some options, so your user can write.  See ubottu (feel free to ask me if you're not sure what to do after reading what he sends you):
<kephu> hey, I'm about to set up a VM with ubuntu server on it - I was wondering, what's the optimal disk size for ubuntu+LAMP?
<jrib> !vfat > Linuxnoob100
<ubottu> Linuxnoob100, please see my private message
<pckchem> Rooty, Have you tried an alternative mirror to provide software?
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy How did you try to dl it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Jack_Sparrow> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<henke> jrib: I'm guessing I don't need the ubuntu2 part then, just my own addition
<Rooty> pickchem: through software sources?
<Purity> hey guys i need a video driver and i cant find it anyone wanna help?
<badboys> <Jack_Sparrow> Ok thank, and normaly it's install new ubuntu
<badboys> 7.10 ?
<radicalboy> Jack_Sparrow, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<jrib> henke: leave that.  That indicates it has ubuntu-specific modifications outside of debian
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy I was looking to see if Dapper had reached end of life
<Rooty> wait: the main server seems to be working......
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy I take it it didnt find it?
<radicalboy> Jack_Sparrow, should i update it to 6.10 and then to 7.10?
<radicalboy> no, i didnt find
<radicalboy> *he
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy you are due for fresher install..
<kephu> I mean, how much disk space does ubuntu server need?
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy have you used it all this time?
<radicalboy> i installed it yesterday
<Stavros> why would / not appear in df -h?
<pckchem> Rooty, Sort of. For example my school mirrors us.archive.ubuntu.com at xxx.myschool.edu
<radicalboy> i can't install 8.04
<greghere> I cant start my gnome desktop, I can boot into the KDE desktop, Failsafe Gnome desktop ok.
<Rooty> pickchem: THanks - the main server worked....... My local uni (and several others) weren't working. Funny
<pckchem> Rooty, Ubuntu's servers tend to get hammered after updates, and problems happen
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy 7.04 feisty was nice
<radicalboy> my machine is: 450mhz, RAM 256mb, Harddisk 2x 10GB, VGA GeForce4 64mb
<xintruder> i need help, how to run ie.exe in vista ?
<Rooty> pckchem: ahhh. That's whats happening then.
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy ah.. you need lighter as well
<Jack_Sparrow> xintruder Please stop, you dont run ie in ubuntu
<jrib> xintruder: ask ##windows
<radicalboy> I read 6.10 has ntfs-eg
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy perhaps xubuntu
<radicalboy> *3g
<pckchem> Rooty, It happens. Glad to know everythings A-OK. There are lists of mirrors online if you ever want to change your sources.
<przemcio> 6.10
<greghere> xintruder, call Microsoft 1800 642 008
<radicalboy> xubuntu? what version?
<przemcio> leave it
<przemcio> ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy I would go to feisty over edgy
<przemcio> on my notebook 7.10 is the best
<Jack_Sparrow> greghere was that prefix not "666"
<MaXXXX> Hi all, I have a problem in mkv playback... in VLC i the rightside of the video is not shown (about 40%)... and in totom I get sigfault... googled alot but nothing helped... any ideas!
<greghere> Jack_Sparrow, depends if you want to talk to "Bill"
<radicalboy> Jack_Sparrow
<xintruder> is dapper the latest name of the ubuntu version?
<radicalboy> how i can format it to be a fat32
<SJrX> lol no
<genii> xintruder: No
<Jack_Sparrow> radicalboy I would leave your ntfs as read only until you upgrade your distro, create a fat32 if you need to pass filers to windows
<SJrX> IT's Intrepid Ibex
<rlt> xintruder: no. latest is intrepid
<SJrX> Dapper is a LONG time old
<Jack_Sparrow> SJrX but still lts supported
<genii> xintruder: Dapper is from June 2006 eg: 6.06
<SJrX> Dapper Drake, Feighsty Fawn, Gutsy Gibbon, Hardy Herron, Intrepid Ibex
<Rooty> pckchem: Thanks!
<SJrX> Jack_Sparrow yeah that doesn't make it not old
<greghere> How do I uninstall/reinstall Gnome desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> SJrX agreed
<SJrX> LTS just means security updates, the actual packages don't seem to change drastically
<Jack_Sparrow> SJrX exactly
<SJrX> I got rid of my dapper box a few weeks ago, since I was tired of PHP 5.1.4
<genii> SJrX: Well, there are some backports as well.
<Jack_Sparrow> SJrX the user has no issues with 6.06 other than wanting to write to ntfs drive
<SJrX> Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't say they should move forward with every release
<SJrX> but I don't see any benefit in staying with an older LTS release
<Jack_Sparrow> SJrX A topic more suited to offtopic
<Houksi-> good evening
<rlt> SJrX: "if it ain't broken, don't fix it", i'd guess =/
<SJrX> How is it OT?
<arun_> how bad is xubuntu 8.10 compared to ubuntu 8.10?
<zimbres> I have an open window that does not close with a mouse click, i have already killed the program that generated this window and it is still there, how do i close it?
<rlt> arun_: it's not, it's just different
<Jack_Sparrow> SJrX If you were reading, he cannot get the newer buntus to install on his 450 mhz with limited ram
<SJrX> Hmmmm, I wasn't advising an upgrade, I just answered, and was talking with someone.
<arun_> i hav only 256mb ram.which one should i use
<Giraffe> hey, i'm trying to get wireless working on my hp pavilion tx2000 with 8.10 installed.  the restricted drivers don't work, and ndiswrapper seems to be uncooperative
<Jack_Sparrow> SJrX ot as in discussion, not support
<Giraffe> what should i do?
<rlt> arun_: xubuntu, probably
<Houksi-> how i remove program / daemon from runlevel list? seems like i have ghost there
<SJrX> Ah okay, that's fine Jack_Sparrow
<arun_> then whats the difference
<rlt> arun_: xubuntu uses xfce and more lightweight packages. ubuntu uses gnome.
<SJrX> arun_ what did you want to do with it
<david_> HOW DO I GET WMV MOVIE TO PLAY ON HARDY?
<Jack_Sparrow> arun_ remember to look at the video, are you SHARING your ram with the video
<david_> sry cps
<ActionParsnip> rlt: arun_: you can use gnome + fluxbox for lightness
<m1dn1ght> david_: Have you installed the restricted extras package?
<genii> !medibuntu | david_
<ubottu> david_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<arun_> ya i am sharing
<greghere> Anyone know how to uninstall/reinstall gnome desktop environment
<slayton> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Heh, too many answers too late for that fellow....
<Jack_Sparrow> genii he will be right back, he was warned before
<arun_> i have only 256mb ram in which around 8mb shared for graphics.is it enough for xubuntu 8.10?
<Houksi-> is there workaround to remove daemon from runlevel list, cause seems like i have ghostdaemon there :D or sysv-rc-conf shows?
<LaQuirrELL> hello room
<slayton> arun_, that should be enough
<slayton> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Purity> hi
<SJr|Work> arun_ what do you want to do with the box?
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<arun_> what do you meant by box?
<Jack_Sparrow> arun_ PC = box
<gilster> hello. anyone ever use eAAC+ encoding in ubuntu? I want to rip cd's m4a with that FAAC compression. I know how to do it CLI but i want some gui.
<SJr|Work> arun_ is this a desktop, server?
<gnutron> Houksi-: install rcconf and run as root in a terminal, it seems to work quite well.
<arun_> desktop
<greghere> Anyone know how to uninstall/reinstall Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> arun_: id run fluxbox / xfce for lightness, ram is cheap though :)
<zachb> X keeps crashing on me. The only lead is something like "Received signal 11: aborting"
<zachb> (not an exact quote)
<Giraffe> uhm, does anyone know anything about getting wi-fi working?
<Jack_Sparrow> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<arun_> what is fluxbox?
<m1dn1ght> arun_: I think minimum ram is 192meg...
<Darwin-> greghere, sudo apt-get remove libgnome-2.0
<SJr|Work> My guess would be that except for KDE 4, most anything should run on there fine. You can try the light weight onces like xfce or fluxbox.
<slayton> greghere, what is your problem?  you can boot to a cli and run: sudo apt-get remove gnome-core then sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<SJr|Work> arun_ it's a windows manager
<LaQuirrELL> i am having a problem with my internet connection on my other machine.  My router died and now i need to connect to the net w/o it  but i can't connect.  What do i need to change to get back online with just my nic card?
<ActionParsnip> !fluxbox | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<m1dn1ght> arun_: Or go with fluxbox...but 256 should be enough for xubuntu
<greghere> slayton, I cant boot into gnome
<SJr|Work> arun_ if you are on a cable modem, there is nothing stopping you from switching between ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu
<slayton> greghere, then re=installing it probably won't fix your problem
<arun_> fluxbox is an os like xubuntu???
<m1dn1ght> arun_: You should ask at #xubuntu
<slayton> greghere, what is wrong with gnome? What error messages do you get?
<ActionParsnip> arun_: its a window manager, the default window manager for ubuntu is metacity
<slayton> arun_, NO fluxbox is the Graphical environment that runs ontop of linux
<ActionParsnip> arun_: the default in kde is kwin
<m1dn1ght> arun_: fluxbox is just a display manager, like gnome in ubuntu or kde in kubuntu....flux is very lightweight
<Jack_Sparrow> arun_   Look at this..  http://xwinman.org/
<ActionParsnip> m1dn1ght: those are desktop environments, fluxbox is a window manager
<ircdcl> fluxbox is ok but its not for noobs
<blux> no, it is a window manager like gnome or kde
<Houksi-> gnutron: oki, seems like i had buggy program cause sysv-rc-conf shows it and rcconf doesnt
<greghere> slayton, I dont get any error messages because I cant see anything, its all grey, void, blanc!
<ActionParsnip> blux: gnome and kde are desktop environments, you can run kde + fluxbox. by default its kde + kwin
<arun_> before installing fluxbox i need to choose whether xubuntu or ubuntu.right?
<ActionParsnip> blux: and default gnome + metacity
<gnutron> Houksi-: try BUM its gui, that might work, or you need invoke.rc.d from the command line.
<greghere> slayton, I can boot into KDE fine, Gnome Failsafe, fine, Gnome :(
<metbsd> so i heard that linux laptops see 4x returns compared to windows,is that true?
<blux> ok :)
<ActionParsnip> arun_: you could install ubuntu, then sudo apt-get install fluxbox and change your session type to fluxbox, same apps, lighter frontend
<Houksi-> gnutron: well... this is server so no gui coming ;)
<arun_> then what software will be replaced by fluxbox?
<greghere> slayton, funny thing is that I inadvertently rolled the mouse wheel and Compiz Fusion desktop cube rotated!
<slayton> greghere, hm... try this: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<stygian> i accidentally deleted the systray thing where pidgin should minimize to, how do i get it back?
<ActionParsnip> arun_: you will have all the gnome apps, just that you will use them via fluxbox instead of metacity
<slayton> greghere, funny...
<stygian> greghere: that happens if you roll it fast enough
<gnutron> Houksi-: man invoke.rc.d  is the best I can do.
<greghere> slayton, have done that already at least eight times :(
<slayton> greghere, try in #gnome they might now how to fix your problems
<ActionParsnip> stygian: right click taskbar -> add item. I think its called task manager
<Houksi-> gnutron: ok thank you :)
<arun_> then what about edubuntu and other things?
<przemcio> hey, is anyone here have some exp with aircrack?
<ActionParsnip> arun_: its the same OS, just different apps installed by default
<Jack_Sparrow> arun_ stick with ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu
<greghere> slayton if I boot into "gnome failsafe" is there any way I can edit the .gconf file?
<przemcio> I need some help...
<zimbres> I have an open window that does not close with a mouse click, i have already killed the program that generated this window and it is still there, how do i close it?
<adriano> o
<stygian> ActionParsnip: nothing called task manager, tray, system tray, nada
<slayton> greghere, if you can boot into KDE then you can edit the file from there... or just press CNTL ALT F1 to go to a terminal and edit it from there with vi or nano
<gnutron> zimbres: try alt-f4
<ActionParsnip> zimbres: i'd try ps -ef | grep <something> and see if its still running
<arun_> whats the difference between killing a program and ending a program?
<ActionParsnip> stygian: app list?
<greghere> I was told to do a rm- gconf something or other...
<marko-_--> zimbres, go to a terminal and type in "ps -e | grep nameofprogram
<Tomasso> im not able to restore the bootloader
<marko-_--> then kill the pid with kill -9 PID
<ActionParsnip> arun_: not much, if anything
<slayton> zimbres, if you have killed the program then the window wouldn't be there make sure you got the name right
<Tomasso> i installed windows over
<Tomasso> i followed all steps in the docs for restoring, but couldnt make it work
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Tomasso
<ubottu> Tomasso: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Linuxnoob100> does this look right? mv netfilesxxxxx.tar /wdext
<Linuxnoob100> ?
<greghere> slayton, if I do the alt-ctrl-f1 thing I cant see what Im typing because its off the bottom of the screen
<stygian> ActionParsnip: only "Run application" and "Window list"
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 man mv
<arun_> how can i do md5 checksum in ubuntu before writing xubuntu.iso?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob100: that will move that tar file to /wdext
<Linuxnoob100> okay goo
<ActionParsnip> stygian: ahh, window list !!
<rlt> arun_: md5sum filename.iso
<slayton> greghere, really? thats weird
<ActionParsnip> stygian: and shazam
<slayton> greghere, can you boot into kde?
<greghere> slayton, I have booted to the "failsafe gnome" desktop, can you help me now?
<stygian> cool
<slayton> greghere, can you open a terminal?
<Linuxnoob100> when i do that the command gets executed but then i can type stuff in and nothing happens in response to it
<greghere> slayton, yes
<jrib> Linuxnoob100: did you get a new prompt?  It's probably still moving
<slayton> greghere, then open a terminal and delete the desired file
<slayton> greghere, I'm not sure what kind of help you're asking for/ need
<greghere> slayton, ok, what file would that be and how do I delete it?
<Linuxnoob100> jrib: no, it moves by its self, i dont see a percentage thing or anything just the flashing _?
<slayton> greghere, you tell me you told me you wanted to delete a .gconf file
<slayton> if you want to delete .gconf then run: rm ~/.gconf
<jrib> Linuxnoob100: what do you mean "it moves by itself"?  mv has no progress bar.  Do you get a new prompt "linuxnoob@ubuntu$ " or whatever
<Linuxnoob100> no i dont
<Jack_Sparrow> greghere To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<jrib> Linuxnoob100: then it's still moving.  How big is the file?
<greghere> slayton, about five days ago someone told me to do a re~ .gconf.bak del gconf or something like that
<zimbres> slaytanic, Why the name of the program did not appear in the top list?
<slayton> greg__, ^ Jack_Sparrow's comment
<zimbres> slayton, , Why the name of the program did not appear in the top list?
<slayton> greghere, ^ Jack_Sparrow's comment
<slayton> zimbres, you probably spelled it wrong
<Linuxnoob100> jrib: i meant like; is it moving if i dont see anything and i cant type into the prompt? but you answered my questoion by saying there is no progress bar; thanks :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 is the drive light on
<dougl> I have just installed kubuntu 8.10 - is compiz enabled by default after I install nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow:  greghere: id use mv instead of rm so you can roll back
<Linuxnoob100> yes its a mybook its always on:D
<Zopiac> how well does Ubuntu support IceWM?
<meoblast001> how do i tell mingw to look for lib and include in /usr/i586-mingw32-msvc rather than /usr ?
<ActionParsnip> dougl: you need video drivers. compiz is not default
<gilster> so anyone ever use eAAC+ compression encoding/?
<Linuxnoob100> it took 10 minutes to tar it. im going to go eat and come back in 15 if its still moving im going to pour water on my mobo, brb afk
<slayton> meoblast001, put /usr/i586-mingw32-msvc in your path before /usr
<greghere> ActionParsnip, I really have no idea what I'm doing :(
<arun_> when i take youtube it shows missing plugin flashplayer.after installing from the browser itself it restarts and says missing plugin.same is the case when i manually
<slayton> Linuxnoob100, if you want to kill the process press control \
<arun_> y installed
<slayton> Linuxnoob100, but that could ruin the tar
<meoblast001> slayton, so i use the argument path=/usr/i586-mingw32-msvc?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> greghere: the folders it says to rm, mv them (e.g. mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome_old
<greghere> ActionParsnip, If this was windows it would be fixed in 40 minutes not over 6 days and still broken :(
<Zopiac> is there a CLI installer included on the Ubuntu disks?
<slayton> meoblast001, NO!  use export PATH=/usr/i586-mingw32-msvc:$PATH
<dougl> ActionParsnip, nice to see you again - I have installed nvidia drivers but am having problems with compiz - used synaptive to install a bunch of things but when googleing for info on setting it up I don't get anything 8.10 specific...
<slayton> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<meoblast001> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> greghere: that will rename the folder, you then have a rollback if something bad happens as you have not deleted the folders
<Linuxnoob100> slayton: i pressed ctrl and nothing happened lol
<greghere> ActionParsnip, will that fix my gnome desktop and make it work as it did before?
<ActionParsnip> greghere: if the result is good, THEN rm the folders
<slayton> meoblast001, but that only lasts as long as you have your terminal open... you have to put that line in your ~/.bashrc file so that the variable gets set everytime you open a terminal
<ActionParsnip> greghere: it will set it to stock settings
<slayton> Linuxnoob100, did you try " control + \"
<heogen> how to open file .sit in ubuntu?
<greghere> ActionParsnip, what result I havent done anything yet?
<heogen> anyone know?
<meoblast001> slayton, didnt work.... the makefile must be retarded
<ActionParsnip> dougl: ubuntu is ubuntu
<meoblast001> brb gtg
<Jack_Sparrow> greghere in windows you would have done a fresh install just like you could have done in this instance
<heogen> open file .sit in ubuntu?
<dougl> ActionParsnip, so I just launched compiz-settings-manager and played with settings in there - wobbly windows seems to work but rodating cube for different desktops does not work
<slayton> meoblast001, have you tried running the command with: /usr/i586..././<filetorun>
<greghere> Jack_Sparrow, No in windows they have sytem restore, or repair.
<ActionParsnip> greghere: well when you rename the folders then reboot. if the result is hat you want, then remove the folders
<ActionParsnip> dougl: is it enabled in ccsm?
<Jack_Sparrow> dougl Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<slayton> heogen, what are .sit files
<Linuxnoob100> slayton: didnt work, nvm though i got it i held the power button in xD
<greghere> ActionParsnip, Ok so what result am I expecting so that I know if it is good or not?
<Jack_Sparrow> greghere Please stay on topic, we dont need comments and comparisons
<heogen> <slayton> this is a mac file
<slayton> Linuxnoob100, you could have opened a second terminal and run killall tar
<Zeit|awy> .st = Stuffit
<ActionParsnip> greghere: a default desktop like you got when you first booted after first install
<Linuxnoob100> slayton: too late
<heogen> <slayton> and a have a file with this extension .sit in my pc
<greghere> Jack_Sparrow, My apologies but I am so frustrated with this, as I have so many emails/files and I dont want to lose them :(
<greghere> ActionParsnip, Ok, so could you please tell me again what I am to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> greghere understood, but why people dont backup their stuff is beyond me.  You have the answer on resetting gnome that I gave you earlier
<dougl> ActionParsnip, yes it is enabled in ccsm
<dougl> Jack_Sparrow, trying now
<dougl> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<slayton> greghere, if you delete the files that you were told to delete you WILL not lose emails
<ActionParsnip> greghere: read the link you were given, but use mv to rename them instead of rm
<ActionParsnip> dougl: if you run glxinfo | grep -i direct
<ActionParsnip> dougl: do yuo have direct rendering?
<metbsd> i still can't get ubuntu to work right on my notebook, so many problems
<slayton> metbsd, well expalin the problems and people will get to helping you :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> metbsd Have you looked up your hardware and ubuntu to see what others have found
<ActionParsnip> metbsd: you'll have issues on first install
<metbsd> problem with webcam, audio, acpi, wifi
<Jack_Sparrow> metbsd Have you looked up your hardware and ubuntu to see what others have found
<ActionParsnip> metbsd: then choose one and work on it
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<metbsd> i don't know how to work on any of them, im using 8.10
<damijit> Hi, I'm downloading Songbird 1.0.0 as a .tar.gz file. It couldn't find it in the Ubuntu repositories--how do I install a .tar.gz?
<slayton> !compiling
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dougl> Jack_Sparrow, having problems finding "Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects...." is that in ccsm?
<slayton> !compiling > damijit,
<Jack_Sparrow> damijit read the howto on the site you got it from
<Jack_Sparrow> dougl yes, but those are for hardy install on this box..
<Roland123> hi
<Zopiac> how do install ubuntu onto my G3 PPC iMac? i followed the guide on the forums and it didnt work...
<Jack_Sparrow> Is ccsm in the same place on ibex as previous releases?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc > Zopiac
<ubottu> Zopiac, please see my private message
<greghere> ActionParsnip, Sorry I did what Jack_sparrow said which was "rm"
<greghere> ActionParsnip, Ok I typed the command from the website exactly as stated and rebooted. Gnome desktop is totally blanc, void, nothing but grey :(
<Tomasso> i restored the grub using an 8.10 cd, but the distro i had was 8.04, now when i booted i get a BusyBox... initramfs... prompt with some commands, what should I do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> greghere it will be fine.. restart that box
<ubuntu-help> i think i may go mad
<ubuntu-help> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/254840
<ActionParsnip> greghere: ok then reboot and stock ones will be created
<Zopiac> Jack_Sparrow and that is useful..how?
<Jack_Sparrow> greghere it will be fine.. go back to recovery mode
<ubuntu-help> can't find any help, my usb and keyboard do not work @ the grub screen nor in gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> Zopiac we dont support it in here.
<RomanaMentalis> How can I back up an image of my ubuntu server remotely such that if a crash occurrs I can simply copy this image to a hard drive and it would be a full, functional backup of my server?
<ubuntu-help> only tty and ctl-alt-del reboot
<RomanaMentalis> can you save a full backup image of a server while it's running?
<Jack_Sparrow> RomanaMentalis   dd command?
<Zopiac> OK well the PM doesnt mention that >.<
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<rlt> Zopiac: see the "/was/ a fully-supported Ubuntu arch" part :)
<greghere> Jack_Sparrow, I have rebooted and it is the same as it was before, grey, blanc, void
<Jack_Sparrow> Zopiac PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy would be a cluie
<greghere> ActionParsnip, nothing was created as it is exactly the same.
<Zopiac> omg nvm
<ubuntu-help> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ubuntu-help> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<ubuntu-help> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<SimoneB> Hi, is there a command/tool on Ubuntu to know how many threads does a process have and such?
<Tomasso> what is that BusyBox prompy?
<RomanaMentalis> you can run dd on a live server and it won't break anything?
<gnutron> SimoneB: try ps fax
<ActionParsnip> greghere: well those are where gnome settings are held for your user. in folders like ~/.gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> RomanaMentalis /j #ubuntu-server
 * rlt is wondering about the dd thing too
<SimoneB> gnutron: fax?
<RomanaMentalis> thank you
#ubuntu 2008-12-03
<ActionParsnip> SimoneB: ps -ef will show all processes for all users, you can grep it to filter out what you wanna see
<greghere> ActionParsnip, Ive been trying for 6 days now to fix this and nothing has worked :(
<Dreamer3> can someone give me some pointers (or links) to how i might go about building a ruby 1.86 (latest patchlevel) for ubuntu?
<gnutron> SimoneB: try 'ps fax' in a terminal use sudo ps fax to insure you you it all.
<Dreamer3> i want to build a deb
<Dreamer3> based on the existing ruby
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ActionParsnip> greghere: you could try fluxbox so you have a gui and try switching to gnome to test what you have done
<greghere> ActionParsnip, I have nearly two A4 pages of commands from this and other forums, websites and so called geeks and nothing has worked.
<Soccout> Hallo
<Soccout> nutzt hier jemand das Neo Layout
<Melik> how can i edit my boot up module list?
<Jack_Sparrow> RomanaMentalis dd if=/dev/sda | gzip > /mnt/sdb1/system_drive_backup.img.gz           as example of regular dd command
<RomanaMentalis> #ubuntu-server is dead!
<ActionParsnip> greghere: its a great way to learn your system
<Jack_Sparrow> greghere You need to tone down your attitude.. thanks
<RomanaMentalis> thank you jack
<dougl> ActionParsnip, yes I have direct rendering - I think it is working just a question of configureing
<greghere> ActionParsnip, or go mad trying aaahhhh.........
<cabrioleur> RomanaMentalis, no, it's not
<ActionParsnip> greghere: its a great way to learn man
<Farakh> Hello everybody
<Dreamer3> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Dreamer3> Jack_Sparrow: that's not super helpful
<Farakh> I am having problems with installation, is this the right place to ask for help
<Dreamer3> Jack_Sparrow: i'm not sure how to fetch and extract the CURRENT ruby package
<Dreamer3> which is what i'd want to start with for changes
<greghere> Jack_Sparrow, What attitude, I appreciate everything you and others have done, there is no attitude?
<ActionParsnip> dougl: the cube is ctrl + alt + left mouse drag
<Jack_Sparrow> Dreamer3 you asked about packing
<benzss> what's the easy way of giving myself permissions to a drive (rather than just root)
<VerdugoJones> Hello everyone
<RomanaMentalis> dreamer3 - I just installed ruby and I had to run an apt-get update for it to work right
<VerdugoJones> I was looking for some help with my ubuntu graphics
<Dreamer3> RomanaMentalis: 8.04 only has patch level 111, i need the latest
<Jack_Sparrow> greghere "and so called geeks etc are rude and unappreciated.. please stop
<dougl> ActionParsnip, yes I am holding ctrl+alt+leftmouse while draging on the desktop and nothing seems to happen
<greghere> ActionParsnip, If I boot into the Failsafe Gnome desktop can i maybe fix it from there?
<ActionParsnip> greghere: sure
<VerdugoJones> I know my problem has to do with x.org 7.4 and catalyst
<Jack_Sparrow> benzss yes you can set permissions for a partition
<ActionParsnip> dougl: how about ctrl + alt + left xcursor?
<dnyy> How can I format my usb stick in FAT32 through linux?
<ActionParsnip> dougl: i'd ask in #compiz
<erisco> how do I delete an icon theme? gnome won't let me saying it cannot be deleted without any further information
<erisco> I don't know how to manually delete it either
<VerdugoJones> basically, i have an error which prevents me from entering ubuntu
<benzss> Jack_Sparrow: well i've forgotten the command :<
<dougl> ActionParsnip, thanks - will head there now
<ActionParsnip> dnyy: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/<partition nane>
<Jack_Sparrow> benzss First, check the ownership: Open a terminal and type cd /media ...then type... ls -la ...then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /media/yourPartition  (On a live system you must create a user name first) followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /media/yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la to verify t
<Jack_Sparrow> he permissions are set
<VerdugoJones> Can anyone help me figure this out?
<rlt> dnyy: mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/<partition>
<benzss> Jack_Sparrow: awesome, let me go do that :]
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<dnyy> rlt: It's not in /dev/ :/
<sysdoc> When searching for a file in Nautilus, how can you configure it to show you where the file are?
<conal> how can i change a default app for opening a file?  i want .svg files to open with inkscape.
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<Dreamer3> hands on might be more along the lines of what i want
<jrib> !defaultapp | conal
<ubottu> conal: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<ActionParsnip> dnyy: then run sudo fdisk -l
<ferfactor> anybody here use the widget factory?
<gilster> has anyone ever ripped a cd to eAAC+ ??
<jrib> ferfactor: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<ActionParsnip> dnyy: it will tell you the partition name
<dnyy> ActionParsnip: Alright, hold on
<ferfactor> jrib, ok...
<conal> jrib: thanks.  will the change affect only the one file?
<greghere> ActionParsnip, Ok, in failsafe gnome desktop :)
<mib_or4wst> hi is there a good client for ym that allows use of webcam? thanks
<mib_or4wst> hi is there a good client for ym that allows use of webcam? thanks
<ferfactor> well i just installed the widget factory but i don't find the icon to open or run the program
<ActionParsnip> mib_or4wst: gyache
<IndyGunFreak> mib_or4wst: if you can get your webcam to work under linux, i believe gyachi works for Yahoo and webcam
<Izinucs> 8.04 use to open F-Spot when I connected a camera or mounted a camera SD card in an adaptor. Now a window opens that says "You have just inserted a medium w/Digital photos. choose application" .. then it lists "no applications found". How do I fix this?
<dnyy> ActionParsnip: It's telling me it's unable to open /dev/snb
<Izinucs> 8.10 now..
<Dreamer3> Jack_Sparrow: do you know which command i can use to tell ubuntu to download the dsc file used to build a specific package?
<Dreamer3> there has to be helpers for this stuff
<mib_or4wst> any good link you could recomment for tutorial on how to install gyache?
<ActionParsnip> dnyy: then you need to partition it, you can't open a disk, only partitions
<IndyGunFreak> mib_or4wst: its in the repos.. sudo apt-get install gyachi
<dnyy> ActionParsnip: So I have to create a partition on it before I can format it?
<Dein> hi, i have a question about firefox under ubuntu. i know there is a separate firefox channel, but nobody responds there. the problem is with my bookmark toolbar. i have a few folders there and those menus are slooooow. all other menus in firefox open instantly and work well, but not those on the bookmark toolbar. when i go over the option with my mouse, it lags and reacts very poorly. any ideas?
<conal> seems to have change the setting for all .svg files.  :)
<mib_or4wst> it's in the repos??? cool! thanks :)
<mib_or4wst> it's in the repos??? cool! thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dreamer3 This is support for ubuntu, and your not here for the type of support offered and you did not like the link on building debs..
<IndyGunFreak> !info gyachi | mib_or4wst
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in intrepid
<IndyGunFreak> !info gyache
<benzss> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, seemed to work!
<ubottu> Package gyache does not exist in intrepid
<Mal3ko> how to remove input methods? what package i need to uninstall?
<ruby> Hi guys..
<Dreamer3> Jack_Sparrow: i'm looking at those links
<Jack_Sparrow> benzss cool
<ActionParsnip> dnyy: yes, you can ONLY format partitions. Windows says "C drive" which is WRONG. Its a drive with a single partition
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, mib_or4wst search for it in the repos, i know its there
<mib_or4wst> ok
<Dreamer3> the useful part says "start by downloading the dsc file"
<Mal3ko> how to remove input methods? what package i need to uninstall?
<ActionParsnip> dnyy: you need to partition it, then format the partition
<Dreamer3> but apt-cache doesn't even tell me what that is or where to find it
<ferfactor> i installed the widget factory but i can't find to run the program... any idea about that?
<dnyy> ActionParsnip: ah, alright. i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 from a USB stick I just bought. CD drives open. So thank ya. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamer, please try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest27504> Tell me guys.. how can i install ruby 1.8.6  .. on the ubuntu server  ... allways when i use the command apt-get install ruby . or aptitude install ruby-full i get the version 1.8.7 .. and my app dont work with this version...
<mib_or4wst> dang it isn't included in the hardy repos
<mib_or4wst> dang it isn't included in the hardy repos
<IndyGunFreak> mib_or4wst: hold on
<dnyy> ActionParsnip: GParted is telling me there's already a partition on it, and the filesystem is fat32. ;o
<Dreamer3> ah maybe --print-urls
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_or4wst please stop repeating yourself
<mib_or4wst> ok
<Dein> any ideas why would the bookmarks toolbar in firefox be slow and laggy if all other menus work well?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_or4wst look in backports
<smkajt> hi, i have 2 partitions in my hd, and im not able to access the other through ubuntu, could anyone help me on this matter ?
<CopyWriter> hello all
<IndyGunFreak> mib_or4wst: this link has the .deb packages for gutsy, they might work in hardy, otherwise you'll need to compile from source...  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=158490&package_id=177556&release_id=551575
<gnutron> Dein: sometimes certain addons in firefox make it unstable, try disabling certain addons and restart firefox.
<Dein> gnutron: it is a fresh install :S
<mib_or4wst> ok thanks
<mib_or4wst> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> smkajt what format are the partitions on that drive
<Dein> gnutron: i actually reinstaleld it and deleted my entire profile to try to fix that. but it didn't help
<smkajt> Jack_Sparrow: the one i want to access is a nfts partition format
<Vooloo> my laptop has a set resolution on the screen, if I plugin a LCD will the display use the LCD resolutions or is it locked to my graphics card..?
<gilster> has anyone ever ripped a cd to eAAC+ ??
<Jack_Sparrow> you should have read access at a minimum
<Guest27504> hello ..  how can i install ruby 1.8.6  .. on the ubuntu server  ... allways when i use the command apt-get install ruby . or aptitude install ruby-full i get the version 1.8.7 .. and my app dont work with this version...  i dont know who has change i got allways the version 1.8.6 but now i get a problem .. with this  ...
<MTecknology> How do I get to a channel in irssi that's higher than #9?
<Myrtti> MTecknology: alt-q
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning > Guest27504
<ubottu> Guest27504, please see my private message
<gnutron> Dein: I have no idea.
<Guest27504> oh okay
<Myrtti> MTecknology: I answered that like ages ago
<magnetron> Jack_Sparrow→ please don't send people to #ubuntu-offtopic when they ask about how to compile packages. thank you.
<tiyowan> hi all.
<benzss> another question... what handles the panel's appearance? metacity?
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron what
<smkajt> hi, i have 2 partitions in my hd, and im not able to access the other through ubuntu, could anyone help me on this matter ?
<MTecknology> Myrtti: how do I use that? I tried it and that didn't do anything
<Kohlrak> anyone know how to apply ":%!xxd" to both files in difference mode using vim?
<Izinucs> What is the name of the application that automatically detects a camera when mounted and opens F-Spot?
<tiyowan> Anyone having some translation-en-us files fail to upgrade in intrepid?
<gilster> oh man...this is not my day.....has anyone ever ripped a cd to eAAC+ ??
<Myrtti> MTecknology: oh, and alt-0 doesn't do a thing either?
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron he was not trying to compile a package he asked about making a deb.
<MTecknology> Myrtti: no - unless I'm missing something...
<Dreamer3> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get -d source -t hardy ruby1.8
<magnetron> Jack_Sparrow→ #ubuntu-offtopic is not for "how to make a deb", don't send support questions to that channel please
<Myrtti> MTecknology: what about esc-0?
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron He didnt belong in here with the question he asked.
<MTecknology> Myrtti: what's supposed to be happening?
<geek64> how do you change your uid
<Myrtti> MTecknology: go to channel 10?
<Dreamer3> Jack_Sparrow: was an easy answer
<Myrtti> MTecknology: er, window 10
<magnetron> Jack_Sparrow→ that doesn't mean that questions belongs in the -offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron I personally have seen anything useful in ot anyhow
<geek64>  i want it to be 0
<Linuxnoob100> okay so i got the drive all mounted and i did the mv command like 10 mins ago and i just want to make sure that im not wasting time.... i do 'mv foo.tar /wdext' and it goes to the next line and _ flashes... correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron please join -ops so we can duiscuss it
<hyougin> Does anyone know how to get the Microphone of a webcam to work?
<magnetron> Jack_Sparrow→ just don't send support questions to that channel please
<kbrooks__> Jack_Sparrow, imo not good logic
<smkajt> hi, i have 2 partitions in my hd, and im not able to access the other through ubuntu, could anyone help me on this matter ?
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow, magnetron: would the correct channel be perchance -motu?
<Stavros> df -h does not show my root partition, what could be up?
<afernandez> hi, i was trying install ubuntu 8.10 but the installer don't recognize the hd, in my pc i have ubuntu 8.04 running but i want to make a clean install for ubuntu 8.10
<MTecknology> Myrtti: ok - now that I create a window there it works - what about 12 or something else?
<geek64> maybe its a nfts or a fat partion
<benbloom> what's a good video inspecting tool for linux? (prefer kde3 integration but not nec)
<greghere> Jack_Sparrow, That command you told me to do and assured me it would be ok has deleted all my emails, thanks you moron!
<tiyowan> So, um, anyone else experiencing failed translation-en-us while using the update manager in intrepid? :-)
<tchmnkyz> ok guys i got a small problem with 8.10, after being up for about a day i loose my audio, Anyone got any ideas why it would work and now it just fails?
<Jack_Sparrow> greghere It should not if done correctly..
<Myrtti> MTecknology: up to window 19 you can use the qwerty-line
<kbrooks__> greghere, its not his fault, and pls dont call ppl characteristics they arrent
<MTecknology> Myrtti: then up to 29 is next and so on?
<Myrtti> MTecknology: no
<kbrooks__> Jack_Sparrow, oh well...
<hyougin> Anyone?
<eitreach> My Pidgin or something related to it seems to be broken. my window list no longer flashes on new messages, and I can't enable it via the plugins.
<geek64> how do you change your UID???please help!
<MTecknology> Myrtti: I have a window at 99 and 100
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
 * Theeb hello
<Myrtti> MTecknology: after that you can either bind new keys, use esc-a (go to next active window), esc-n (go to next # window), esc-p (go to previous # window)
<Jack_Sparrow> geek64 edit fstab uuid? or on the actual partition
<rlt> geek64: do you mean the UID of your user account, or the UUID of a filesystem?
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: he might be actually meaning real UID's
<geek64> i mean the user id
<gnutron> Myrtti: http:/irssi.org
<Jack_Sparrow> ahhh
<dergutemann> System Hanging after changing the Network config (static IP in /etc/networking/interfaces) "auto eth0
<dergutemann> iface eth0 inet static
<dergutemann> address 192.168.111.155
<dergutemann> netmask 255.255.255.0
<dergutemann> gateway 192.168.111.5
<FloodBot2> dergutemann: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dergutemann> ", after pressing strg+alt+del the system boots normal and Networ is configured
<smkajt> hi, i have 2 partitions in my hd, and im not able to access the other through ubuntu, could anyone help me on this matter ?
<tchmnkyz> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dergutemann> 8.10 64 bit
<Myrtti> gnutron: REALLY, I didn't know that website exists. I've only like done the Christmas card on the front page of it...
<Myrtti> >__<
<gnutron> geek64: I would not mess with user id's
<MTecknology> Myrtti: alrighty ... So I'll just need to bind something like Esc+b to 99?
<rlt> geek64: usermod and groupmod commands, I think
<Myrtti> MTecknology: correct.
<MTecknology> aight, ty
<geek64> i want my id to be roots
<Myrtti> geek64: what are you ... right.
<geek64> 1000
<skrov> what is the best way to backup a raid volume and restore it to an unraid partition?
<geek64> im in sudoers though
<Myrtti> then use sudo
<dergutemann> System Hanging after changing the Network config (static IP in /etc/networking/interfaces)
<Myrtti> you don't need to have your uid 0
<tiyowan> Ok, I would like to amend my question. Now I'm getting an error "Could not download all repo indexes" when using update manager. Any help, folks?
<geek64> i want it too be
 * Izinucs thinks being in sudoers without knowing what your doing is dangerous
<Myrtti> geek64: why?
<geek64> idk
<smkajt> hi, i have 2 partitions in my hd, and im not able to access the other through ubuntu, could anyone help me on this matter ?
<smkajt> can ANYONE help ?
<Myrtti> geek64: if you don't know, then leave it as it is.
<geek64> just tell me
<Myrtti> geek64: no.
<tiyowan> smkajt: Which type of partitions do you have?
<geek64> who else will
<Dreamer3> hmmmm
<slaytanic> geek64: man usermod.
<deepfriedsquirre> smkajt: man mount
<smkajt> tiyowan: hey, ty, its a nfts the one i want to access
<dnyy> Is there a reason why this USB stick has keys next to its name, and all actions are greyed out in GParted?
<slaytanic> geek64: If you do not know how to do it, you shouldn't be doing it.
<gnutron> geek64: you're playing with fire.
<rlt> geek64: usermod -u 0 yourloginname
<geek64> i have before played with fire
<rlt> geek64: when you do this and it does terrible, evil things to your Ubuntu installation, I will laugh if you complain about it to me.
<smkajt> deepfriedsquirre: i'm a noob, it means i cant do it from what i know, thats why i'm asking, so dont help me as if i should know it
<tiyowan> smkajt: That shouldn't be a problem...just use the mount cmd.
<tchmnkyz> ok can anyone please help me figure out why after reboot the sound works fine. But when the system has been up about a day the sound just dont work
<geek64> i know what this does it makes another root account
<l7> what's the best OCR program for ubuntu?
<dergutemann> System Hanging after changing the Network config (static IP in /etc/networking/interfaces) after pressing strg+alt+del the system boots normal and the network is configured i like
<KBizzle> hi everyone!
<KBizzle> can anyone help me with a quick question?
<gnutron> KBizzle: just ask/wait.
<KBizzle> ok
<etherael> anyone know how to make resolv.conf use wins? (so for example ping windows-server works in the commandline without manually sticking ip address for windows-server in the hosts file?)
<KBizzle> i just loaded ubuntu(latest) on my desktop tower last night, it has 256RAM (ddr), 30gig HDD, 2.66 ghz celeron... it installed fine, and boots up fine, then after i log in it just sits there with a black screen?
<l7> KBizzle: try hitting ctrl alt f1 f2 to get a console
<Jack_Sparrow> KBizzle 256 is not much ram these days
<tiyowan> Ok. Tried using different servers from software sources. Update Manager still fails to download some translation-en-us files and some security updates, too. Using the Canonical and medibuntu repos. Any ideas?
<l7> er, ctrl-alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-f2
<Jack_Sparrow> KBizzle how much do you have shared with video
<dergutemann> System Hanging after changing the Network config (static IP in /etc/networking/interfaces) after pressing strg+alt+del the system boots normal and the network is configured i like, how to solve?
<KBizzle> i know jack, and idk about the vid share, i was given the tower for free the other day
<l7> KBizzle: if you have so little ram, Xubuntu may be a better choice
<KBizzle> i was gonna try xubuntu
<l7> did the system work in the livecd?
<Jack_Sparrow> KBizzle xubuntu
<KBizzle> downloading as we type
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> KBizzle scare up a little more ram
<KBizzle> im workin on getting another stick of ram, to bump it up a bit, but obviously i dont wanna spend much on this comp
<smkajt> how do i install a .bin file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> KBizzle what part of what country and what type do you need
<KBizzle> DDR PC2700/3200
<KBizzle> in South Carolina, USA
<jrgp> smkajt, chmod +x file then ./file
<Jack_Sparrow> smkajt they usually have a howto where you got it.. but it is a script so see abover
<Jack_Sparrow> KBizzle east coast.. I am west.. you should have no prob finding a stick
<KBizzle> its lame that DDR is more expensive than DDR2
<smkajt> jrgp if the file is realplayer11gold.bin and it is on desktop, how do i type it ?
<KBizzle> my friend is checking, he thinks he has some somewhere
<l7> KBizzle: newegg should have some fairly cheap PC 3200 ram
<hyougin> Does anyone know how to get the Microphone of a webcam to work?
<l7> but yeah, ram hits is a certain low point when it is most popular then tends to go back up
<Jack_Sparrow> KBizzle use xubuntu til then
<test34> hyougin, does it have a separate wire?
<hyougin> no
<hyougin> it's built in
<test34> hyougin, I dont know then
<KBizzle> ok, thanks for the fast help guys
<tiyowan> Update manager's still failing....do I need to edit my sources.list file?
<KBizzle> ill try xubuntu when it DL's
<fdasse> hi
<fdasse> anyone using cccam ?
<fdasse> skystar hd ?
<Theeb_> is there an irc channel for compiz?
<Izinucs> Firefox has suddenly forgotten all my bookmarks and history and won't open my home page using the home button.  I still have ~/.mozilla listed.. It hasen't been deleted.. How do I fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Theeb_ yes.. #compiz
<Marfi> is there any way to collect the data from a .log file and convert it to a .sql for a mysql database?
 * Marfi hands Jack_Sparrow some rum
<jrgp> Izinucs, make sure your ~/.mozilla folder has a firefox folder within
<smkajt> jrgp: chmod +x did not return any thing
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi there is a server , apache and mysql channels
<test34> Marfi, you could use Perl to parse it and enter it in the DB
<Izinucs> jrgp: yep it's there.
<Giraffe> is there a GUI for octave that isn't qtoctave?
<Marfi> test34, any good sites to check for scripts?
<gnutron> smkajt: can you open a terminal
<garnol> Hey, does anyone know a good OCR programme? btw: i really love your plug&play you developed the last years, printer and scanner plug&play is damn good
<dnyy> Is there a way to do the 'Carry on USB' thing without a windows PC?  And does it act like a live cd in that I can install it to my HD?
<Izinucs> !ocr | garnol
<ubottu> garnol: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<Giraffe> !octave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about octave
<test34> Marfi, if your log file isnt standard you might have to do your own..
<Theeb_> Jack_Sparrow, thx
<smkajt> gnutron: yes i'm in konsole
<smkajt> terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<smkajt> yes
<gnutron> smkajt: cd Desktop the mv realplayer11gold.bin ..  hit enter
<Marfi> test34, thats not fun. =/
<Ben1> hey, i am trying to dual boot hardy and xp and i am a bit confused with the partitions
<Ben1> should i have a swap partition?
<smkajt> gnutron: so, it did not return any message
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 one or two drives, yes you need swap
<Ben1> i have one drive
<gnutron> smkajt: that should move it to /home/user type cd then ls -l  you should see it
<jrgp> Ben1, it's always a good idea to have swap, but if you have a very lot of ram, it's not always needed
<jrgp> it depends on what you use your computer for\
<tiyowan> Anyone having troubles with updating translation-en-us files using update manager in intrepid?
<Ben1> and i want to keep my recovery partition from a previous install of vista
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 you may hit the limit on partitions and need to go to an extended oe
<sambagirl> is anyone using zimbra open server with intrepid?
<Izinucs> jrgp: also when cruzing a couple different sites I don't have access to "Stop" Back Forward etc..
<garnol> Izinucs which one does which? tesseract i read is without GUI, what are Ocrad and GOcr for?
<Izinucs> garnol: no idea.. I just had the bot provide the links..
<jrgp> Izinucs, close firefox,  rm -rf ~/.mozilla , then open it again
<test34> Marfi, search google for "parse program_name_that_created_log_file" maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 sudo fdisk -l  last letter is L
<smkajt> gnutron: it is in a green color, so... i dont get it, what do i do next ?
<Izinucs> jrgp: will I loose all the stuff?
<garnol> Izinucs ok i will google for it then
<Izinucs> bookmarks.. etc.
<fdasse> anyone using cccam ?
<fdasse> skystar hd ?
<jrgp> Izinucs, if it really is there yeah, but that should definitely fix any problem FF is having
<gnutron> smkajt: type ./realplayer11gold.bin  case sensitive, remember
<sambagirl> has anyone installed zimbra open server in intrepid?
<tiyowan> Anyone having troubles with updating translation-en-us files using update manager in intrepid?
<Ben1> how do i set up a swap disk?
<Izinucs> jrgp: maybe I'll just rename the folder.
<ircdcl> Anyone know of any good Emacs add-ons? I've search google but coming up with like a few blogs here and there mentioning emacs here and there but nothing really interesting
<jrgp> Izinucs, go for it
<Ben1> do i just set up a partition with filesystem linux-swap in gparted?
<leggazoid> Why does ubuntu figure my cpu clock on the max multiplier? Is there a way to look at my true cpu clockspeed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 It is done as part of the std install.  have you install ubuntu yet
<Ben1> no, im trying to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 yes, that is how you do it
<Ben1> i am at the partitino manager
<tiyowan> Anyone having troubles with updating translation-en-us files using update manager in intrepid?
<smkajt> gnutron: tks, now i get it from here
<gnutron> smkajt: ok
<Emphastala> anybody know how to remove tags created in fspot ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 you dont need to make the partions, the installer will do it for you as needed.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 you can create them manually, and I would create a sep  /home partition
<Ben1> i have unallocated 60mb, recovery 10gb (i want to keep this), unallocated 4.33mg, linux swap 3bg, and new partition that i want ubuntu on which is 100gb, and unallocated 40gb (for xp)
<fa2s> hello everybody!
<alp_> hi guys I have 8.04 installed but I can't get wifi working it's a fresh install. I used restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 you windows on the first partition and do the install if not done yet
<tiyowan> Am I asking a really stupid question? :-)
<test34> speparate /home partition make it easy to re-install ubuntu or try a new distribution
<Ben1> so i need windows on first?
<jrgp> tiyowan, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubuntunoob> I need some help with a failing Xsession on startup.   I removed pulse-audio manager and most instances of pulse audio from synaptic package manager so my sound would work.  After doing this my xsession is failling and I must boot into Gnome Failsafe?  Any ideas on what file needs to be modified to ensure a properly booting xsession without pulse?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 that is the easy way.. Install windows on sda1  in whatever size partition you need
<fa2s> someone knows how to otimize the ubuntu 8.10?
<StevenX> I have ubuntu. How can I install kubuntu, but keep the two completely seperate?
<gnutron> Ben1: if dual-booting installing ms windows first makes things easier regarding the mbr. master boot record
<Ben1> should i keep the linux swap partiton?
<jrgp> StevenX, you can just install KDE and pick whether or not to use gnome or kde when you log in
<Jimi__Hendrix> yes
<StevenX> I don't want kubuntu to add its icons to ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 ubuntu will setup the dual boot if windows is already installed..  windows will not setup ubuntu dual boot if it goes on second
<jrgp> StevenX, sudo apt-get install kde
<Ben1> okay
<Ben1> thanks
<StevenX> jrgp: Hm.. Ok. I will try that. But will it install a bunch of KDE icons and menus along with the ubuntu ones? I don't want that to happen.
<Jimi__Hendrix> ben1 keep it unless you have a #$%^&* load of ram
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 please also look into sep /home partition
<smkajt> my bandwith is not running at it max capacity, what sould i do ?
<jrgp> StevenX, the icons will be the same when you're using gnome (ubuntu default) and the KDE applications will be inserted correctly into your ubuntu menus
<Ben1> but ubuntu will make its own when i install it to the unallocated space left over from the XP partition right?
<Jimi__Hendrix> how do i install grub...assume its not installed
<bitmouse> Hey do you still have to use Ndiswrapper for WPC300N wireless card?
<CaptainMorgan> Jimi__Hendrix, you'll need the install CD
<CaptainMorgan> or live CD
<StevenX> jrgp: do you know how i can check what version of a program apt-get will install before I do so?
<Jimi__Hendrix> but i dont want to install ubuntu again...just grub
<CaptainMorgan> run that, open a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 ubuntu will take the unallocated space, add a swap and a singlue ubuntu partiion as the default
<bitmouse> smkajt: I have the same problem
<tiyowan> jrgp, thank you very much. I'm trying that out right now.
<jrgp> np
<CaptainMorgan> Jimi__Hendrix, I know - you don't select the *install* option
<Ben1> thanks a lot
<Jimi__Hendrix> lol
<Jimi__Hendrix> ok cool
<Ben1> i'm gonna install xp now
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<smkajt> bitmouse: have u looked it up the web ?
<jrgp> StevenX, I'm not sure how to see that through APT, but you can always open synaptic and view the details of the package in question
<CaptainMorgan> Jimi__Hendrix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<bitmouse> smkajt: not yet, though I am getting slower speeds transfering through my NAS
<tiyowan> jrgp: Tried sudo apt-get upgradre...I'm getting hash sum mismatches on some of the files.
<Ben1> do i need to worry about installing grub first?
<Izinucs> jrgp: that worked.. fortunatly I had a previous ~/.mozilla.backup I had made a couple of months ago.  After deleting ~/.mozilla and things worked I just renamed the old backup.  Weird that FF would do that to me. Never had that happen
<jrgp> tiyowan, have you changed your default repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> ben no
<sambagirl> will zimbra server run in intrepid?
<StevenX> jrgp: thank you.
<CaptainMorgan> Jimi__Hendrix, I've used that reference many times and have had a 100% success rate.
<tiyowan> jrgp: Yes, I added the medibuntu repos.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben1 ubuntu will install grub to the mbr for you and setup a chainloader for windows
<jrgp> tiyowan, take off what you added then try it again
<tiyowan> jrgp: There's an error about some of the index files failing to download.
<tiyowan> jrgp: Will do.
<Jimi__Hendrix> CaptainMorgan, what if i have arch installed on sda4...with this explain how to make the grub.list the one on sda4
<bazz> i recently updated my t61p to 8.10.  now i'm seeing random hangs where my numlock led just flashes.  i found this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263555) which sounds like it might be the problem.  is there any way i can confirm what my problem really is and also anything i can do to fix it?
<CaptainMorgan> Jimi__Hendrix, what is arch?
<jj_galvez> I can't get a stsic IP to stick on this computer, every time I reboot my settings have changed back to DHCP, this is driving me nuts anyone out there that can help
<bitmouse> Hey do you still have to use Ndisgtk for WPC300N wireless card?
<CaptainMorgan> Jimi__Hendrix, first, use the CD to install the grub - then find the exact information regarding sda4 so you can add it menu.lst later
<Jimi__Hendrix> arch linux CaptainMorgan
<bitmouse> jj_galvez: have you tried editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<Slash[GnR]> i spoof my mac address with a user connected to an access point... i connect to the access point... i start tcpdump to my/his ip... i go to the web site and log him out (to have internet access you have to login first through a website that the router sends you)... he logs in... i dont see the pass neither the username... what am i doing wrong?
<rozika> i need some help regarding installing edubuntu with wubi, no internet connection, no cdrom, just the .iso files.
<BlueEagl1> jj_galvez: /etc/network/interfaces <= you removed dhcp from there?
<StevenX> jrgp: This is what will happen if I use your method: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde Read the "Warning"
<Jimi__Hendrix> well no how do i make grub point to sda4?
<Jimi__Hendrix> to look for menu.list
<Schuenemann> how do quit visudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > rozika
<CaptainMorgan> if you install grub and sda4 is already there, it might just pick it up - otherwise, you can simply edit it
<ubottu> rozika, please see my private message
<jj_galvez> bitmouse, BlueEagl1 , ok I'll take a look at interfaces and remove DCHP from there
<ubuntunoob> I need some help with a failing Xsession on startup.   I removed pulse-audio manager and most instances of pulse audio from synaptic package manager so my sound would work.  After doing this my xsession is failling and I must boot into Gnome Failsafe?  Any ideas on what file needs to be modified to ensure a properly booting xsession without pulse?
<bitmouse> jj_galvez: yeah you can even set it to do your static from in there, let me know how it goes
<BlueEagl1> Schuenemann: :q
<jrgp> StevenX, the warning that page says is very exaggerated. it isn't cluttered to the point of not being able to find what you need and the KDE programs are quite nice
<jerlad> test
<jj_galvez> bitmouse: thanks, I'll give that a try
<BlueEagl1> Schuenemann: to quit without saving: :q!
<StevenX> kk.
<StevenX> ty
<BlueEagl1> Schuenemann: To save and quit: :wq
<Jack_Sparrow> Jimi__Hendrix man grub will help
<test34> I get this error when trying to play a wave file to my bluetooth headset (aplay -D headset -f S16_LE login.wav): aplay: set_params:959: Channels count non available.. any idea why?
<tiyowan> jrgp: Still doesn't work...
<Schuenemann> BlueEagle, the ! is to avoid that prompt? The one that says the file has errors?
<fa2s> Alguém do Brasil?
<fa2s> Alguém do Brasil?
<fa2s> Alguém do Brasil?
<fa2s> Alguém do Brasil?
<FloodBot2> fa2s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ortsvorsteher> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<\Kira> My computer doesnt automount things anymore :(. I've worked around this by just manually mounting everything, until I plugged in my brothers usb music player. I tried to mount it manually, but mount returns that it doesnt exist. I can see the device in df and lsusb, but I cant mount it. I've even tried running gparted to see the device name (like sdd1), but gparted just shows my harddisks.... Any help?
<Izinucs> test34: just guessing but is the headset stereo.. if not then maybe the bt is objecting to the lack of an additional channel
<tiyowan> jrgp: I think my sources.list is corrupted...could you point me to a resource from where I can get a default intrepid sources.list? I think mine's corrupted.
<fa2s> thanks!
<Jimi__Hendrix> tried that Jack_Sparrow
<ortsvorsteher> np
<Jimi__Hendrix> lotsa pirates in this channel
<jrgp> tiyowan, hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> Jimi__Hendrix if you read that then you know how to install what you need
<CaptainMorgan> arrggg
<BlueEagle> Schuenemann: q! will quit without saving any changes.
<BlueEagle> Schuenemann: man vi
<Izinucs> tiyowan: here's mine.. I only have a couple of 3 party repos listed.. should be easy to spot. http://pastebin.com/f251c23c9
<Ubuntu_rulez> I was playing XMAME and the application suddenly closes. Is there a way to know what is happening?? Something like a command or a log?
<jrgp> tiyowan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/79566/
<jrgp> that's my working one
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu_rulez run from terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu_rulez I use gxmame
<Schuenemann> BlueEagle, the problem was my keyboard layout isn't correctly set. I was typing '?', not ':'. But I didn't know that was vi because of the syntax check
<tiyowan> lzinucs, thx.
<tiyowan> jrgp: Right, got it.
<jrgp> tiyowan, hope what Iz and I said works for you
<bitmouse> He I just added a wireless card to my laptop, ndisgtk has been installed, and it sees my hardware, how do I find it's name "eth1" etc?
<ortsvorsteher> try ifconfig in an terminal bitmouse
<alp_> hi guys I have 8.04 installed but I can't get wifi working it's a fresh install. I used restricted drivers
<\Kira> bitmouse: open terminal and "sudo ifconfig". The sudo part may not be nessesary, not sure
<bitmouse> ortsvorsteher: I did, since it isn't "up" its not showing up
<Izinucs> alp_: if you haven't done it yet. then go to terminal and "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. this will update you system
<bitmouse> \Kira: check out about
<katonn> hi
<bitmouse> \Kira: *above
<\Kira> bitmouse: or alternatively, use "iwconfig" to see wireless devices only
<katonn> can i ask you a question about EDIMAX PCI WIFI CARDS ??
<ortsvorsteher> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Izinucs> alp_: that might make things easier for wireless..
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > katonn
<ubottu> katonn, please see my private message
<\Kira> bitmouse: that was a command to see your wireless device names, "iwconfig"
<bitmouse> \Kira: maybe I need to reboot?
<\Kira> bitmouse: why, what happened?
<katonn> thanks but i need to ask a technical question
<katonn> maybe there is a Wireless channel?
<jrgp> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<exodus_ms> katonn> are you having problems with your wifi?
<shane2peru> Evolution isn't refreshing and connecting like it should, any ideas?
<bitmouse> \Kira: nothing so far, it's just that I just installed the driver view ndisgtk, so perhaps for it to register with iwconfig or ifconfig I need to reboot?
<test34> Izinucs, yeah stereo might be the problem I will check if I can set it mono, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> katonn looking to see if is supported is a good place to start
<shane2peru> I tried to close it and it is taking a really long time to shutdonw
<tiyowan> jrgp: Umm, if I wanted to edit my sources.list from the terminal, what would be the proper cmd?
<nouMenon> I recently installed a router for our home network, but now I am unable to share files with any of the other computers, they do not show up on the network. Can anyone help me configure it?
<katonn> i have Edimax EW7128g with RT61 ,  at the wiki they say is working out of the box after 8.04
<ubuntu> Hi! Smbd speak russian?
<jrgp> tiyowan, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlueEagle> !ur | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan sudo nao or gksudo gparted /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlueEagle> !ru | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jack_Sparrow> nano
<shane2peru> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<katonn> i see i have problem because i can;t see my wireless network.
<\Kira> bitmouse: im not familiar with ndisgtk, I thought you were asking for a command to see what your wireless devices name was. Rebooting linux is rarely nessesary, so it likely wont help. Mabye try asking someone for help, and making your questions more clear in the future :)
<katonn> Driver problem
<shane2peru> evolution seems to be messed up any ideas?
<ubuntunoob> I need some help with a failing Xsession on startup.   I removed pulse-audio manager and most instances of pulse audio from synaptic package manager so my sound would work.  After doing this my xsession is failling and I must boot into Gnome Failsafe?  Any ideas on what file needs to be modified to ensure a properly booting xsession without pulse?
<ubuntunoob> The fail message it gives me in xsession is when it tries to execute /usr/bin/pulse which no longer exsists by the way.
<chad> i have a python script that i need to load after x loads that needs root access .. would placing it in rc.d do that ?
<bitmouse> I just installed a wireless card to my laptop via ndisgtk, ndisgtk states that my hardware is seen, how do I find it's name "eth1" etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> chad Getting a script to run at boot before login: Put it in you ~/.bashrc. Something like: export PATH=$PATH:~/bin ...
<chad> Jack_Sparrow: thanks .. i will try that
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<seneca> iphonelinux
<\Kira> seneca: ?
<exodus_ms> katron, was this the link you use? -- > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/EdimaxEW7128G
<nouMenon> I recently installed a router for our home network, but now I am unable to share files with any of the other computers, they do not show up on the network. Can anyone help me configure it?
<exodus_ms> katronn, was this the link you use? -- > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/EdimaxEW7128G
<\Kira> My computer doesnt automount things anymore :(. I've worked around this by just manually mounting everything, until I plugged in my brothers usb music player. I tried to mount it manually, but mount returns that it doesnt exist. I can see the device in df and lsusb, but I cant mount it. I've even tried running gparted to see the device name (like sdd1), but gparted just shows my harddisks.... Any help?
<ubuntunoob> hmm anyone familiar with my problem or am i not phraising it correctly?
<exodus_ms> katonn, do you see my link above? I couldnt get you nick right :)
<Jack_Sparrow> \Kira what about livecd, does that let them connect
<duanedesign> emacs or vi which is better?
<\Kira> Jack_Sparrow: Im not worried about getting devices to automount at the moment, but just trying to get these music files on there so he will stop bothering me :P
<Jimi__Hendrix> vi
<Jimi__Hendrix> vi
<Jimi__Hendrix> gvim
<FloodBot2> Jimi__Hendrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<\Kira> Jack_Sparrow: that is a good idea, though :)
<Jimi__Hendrix> lol
<ubuntunoob> hello?
<Jimi__Hendrix> floodbot hates me
<Jack_Sparrow> \Kira try a livecd .. that may get it done
<ubuntunoob> is this thing on?
<bitmouse> I just installed a wireless card to my laptop via ndisgtk, ndisgtk states that my hardware is seen, how do I find it's name "eth1" etc? so far ifconfig -a hasn't returned anything new.
<\Kira> !repeat > ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob, please see my private message
<Ienorand> Does anybody know if there is an "online virtual terminal" available somewhere? I'm sitting at a win machine currently and basically just wanted to see the warm friendliness of the CLI for aminute, without having to install anything...anyone heard of anything like that somewhere online? Or maybe some simple sandbox one could connect to using telnet (not to savvy when it comes to that)?
<katonn> someone with EDIMAX EW-7128g   wifi card PCI using INTREPID IBEX ???????
<Sinister`> anyone know where sysnfo.conf is ?
<exodus_ms> what is the 'fail message'?
<Jack_Sparrow> bitmouse sudo iwconfig
<duanedesign> Jimi__Hendrix: have you ever used vi for email
<Jimi__Hendrix> no...but for programming yes...
<\Kira> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I think thats what ill have to do :(. Thanks
<Jimi__Hendrix> and vi doesnt exist anymore i think...even if you type vi into a console it says vim
<exodus_ms> ubuntunoob> what is the fail message? try pastebin
<duanedesign> Jimi__Hendrix: what language
<\Kira> !hi > /Kira
<Jimi__Hendrix> name one
<Jimi__Hendrix> ive dabbled in them all but more seriously C++
<\Kira> No response ubottu??
<katonn> someone with EDIMAX EW-7128g   wifi card PCI using INTREPID IBEX ?????
<bitmouse>  just installed a wireless card to my laptop via ndisgtk, ndisgtk states that my hardware is seen, how do I find it's name "eth1" etc? so far ifconfig -a and iwconfig haven't returned anything new.
<chaos_> hello!
<exodus_ms> katonn, was this the link you use? -- > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/EdimaxEW7128G
<exodus_ms> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jimi__Hendrix> i find vim/gvim (gvim is just with a gui...vim is embedded in a terminal) to be way less bloated then emacs
<\Kira> !repeat | bitmouse
<ubottu> bitmouse: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<katonn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61
<chaos_> bitmouse: use iwconfig
<chaos_> or reboot
<katonn> look at this it says about intrepid iobex
<ubuntunoob> exodus_ms, is that questino posed to me?
<ubuntunoob> exodus_ms, if so the failed message is '/usr/bin/pulse not found' error exiting xsession
<exodus_ms> katonn> did you try the link I sent?
<duanedesign> Jimi__Hendrix: ahh well that is the point of vim and emacs, less bloat
<Vassoura> Hello, guys
<duanedesign> at least in my opinion
<draeath> Got a good one for you. I would like to install an ubuntu variant into a file, hosted on an XFS volume. I would be using my own bootloader (but I could chainload). Can this be (fairly) easily done? I'm looking at ubuntu-studio specifically, but I can just install the server flavour and do it with apt later.
<katonn> yes , it hasn;t information
<tiyowan> jrgp: Thank you so much for your sources.list. It fixed the problem. :-)
<Vassoura> Someone wants to talk to me?
<Vassoura> Let's play a game
<chaos_> ummm
<ircdcl> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chaos_> Thermonuclear Warfare?
<Vassoura> empire! Come on, let's play AGE of Empires III
<draeath> !ot | Vassoura
<ubottu> Vassoura: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chaos_> lol im gonna make a WOPR emulation script
<Vassoura> duanedesign Colé, maluco?!
<v1per> o.O
<Vassoura> duanedesign How are the things?
<exodus_ms> katonn> I will assume you followed the directions @ the link you posted. What problem are you having with your wifi?
<ircdcl> Vassoura: do you have a question relating to Ubuntu?
<ozatomic> anyone know of a help apge that explains teh different clocksources eg (tsc, acpi_pm)
<ice_cream> hmm did anyone see what i wrote earlier about interfaces, or was i d/c
<Vassoura> duanedesign Ye
<ice_cream> about 14 min ago
<Jimi__Hendrix> but duanedesign i find vim has even less bloat then emacs
<jrgp> tiyowan, glad to help :)
<Vassoura> duanedesign are you use ubuntu? I use windows! That Is the best distro!!!
<ice_cream> lol
<katonn> i;m telling you, it says you don;t need to do anything! because it works out of the box in INTREPID IBEX!
<katonn> so i don;t know why i need to install another driver
<ice_cream> anyway, i'll copy over what i wrote before
<ice_cream> <ice_cream> lo; what is the preferred method to restart networking after changing /etc/network/interfaces ?   cause i had commented out wireless, added in the eth0 stuff, and did /etc/init.d/networking restart   which seemed to fail
<ice_cream> <ice_cream> (i had to leave both interfaces, get ips from both, and ifdown eth1 to get the desired effect in the end)
<tiyowan> jrgp: I spoke too soon. :( Update manager is still refusing to fetch the translation-en-us files.
<tiyowan> jrgp: The sudo apt-get update and upgrade cmds ran without a hitch though.
<jrgp> oh
<exodus_ms> katonn> ok... but yours is not working 'out of the box' do you want to try and find a solution?
<jrgp> tiyowan, what do you need that package for?
<jrgp> oh, wait
<jrgp> tiyowan, if the upgrade command ran right, try logging out then back in
<Linuxnoob100> hey does anyone know where the directorys are located for samba and SSH?
<duanedesign> Vassoura yes I use Ubuntu, this is an Ubuntu chat room
<smkajt> when i get access denied to moving a direct to usr/local/lib, does it mean i need to log as root? how do i do it? just type root e no password at the log in? do i have to log out?
<tiyowan> jrgp: k, brb
<katonn> my problem is i can;t see my network
<katonn> yeah , i want
<usser> !sudo | smkajt
<ubottu> smkajt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<chaos_> do it from the cli
<duanedesign> Jimi__Hendrix: I just looked in my add/remove and didnt see any vi, just gvim that you mentioned
<katonn> but i can see my neighbor network..can;t connect also
<smkajt> ubottu: but i'm not on terminal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jimi__Hendrix> type vim into the terminal
<smkajt> ubottu: just using the "explorer"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smkajt> konqueror
<Pici> !bot | smkajt
<ubottu> smkajt: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chaos_> katonn: try "iwlist interface scanning"
<matt_familyguy> When I downloaded the 64bit version of ubuntu, the page said your download will begin shortly and all that stuff, but it said the platform was amd64. I didn't see any option for intel64 though
<chaos_> if you dont see your network, then reboot or idk
<Jimi__Hendrix> duanedesign, that is vim...gvim is like that but with buttons and a gui...kinda like a gedit that has a slimed down UI but more features
<usser> anybody knows what kind of "oss" freebsd using? and why on freebsd i can play games with wine and listen to music at the same time? perhaps we should adopt that and ditch alsa altogether?
<Mimi> Hi... could someone please tell me how I can find out what video card ubuntu is using? It doesnt seem to be using my nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> usser Please take your comments to a different channel
<exodus_ms> katonn> sudo lsmod in the terminal
<usser> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, just frustrated
<Jimi__Hendrix> and duanedesign, the main difference between emacs and vim/gvim is vim uses text commands (they are very easy to pick up i think) and emacs uses keybord shortcuts
<duanedesign> Jimi__Hendrix: yeah I didnt see vim just gvim, maybe Ill find it in the package manager
<Linuxnoob100> whats the command to view all my currently running proceses?
<Jack_Sparrow> ps
<Linuxnoob100> th
<usser> Linuxnoob100, ps aux
<Mimi> wow its quiet here today
<exodus_ms> katonn> open the terminal, type 'sudo lsmod' use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to paste results
<duanedesign> Jimi__Hendrix: I read a couple of articles that seem to support your opinions OReily says they sell more vim books than emacs
<tiyowan> jrgp: Logged out, and loggged back in. Still no dice.
<Mimi> @_@ isnt that kinda offtopic? #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi agreed
<matt_fg> Will someone answer my question
<Jack_Sparrow> matt_fg I scrolled back and dont see it
<jrgp> tiyowan, you're saying the update manager is giving errors while trying to update that package?
<jrgp> what does it say?
<duanedesign> 64 bit is 64 bit
<matt_fg> matt_familyguy>	When I downloaded the 64bit version of ubuntu, the page said your download will begin shortly and all that stuff, but it said the platform was amd64. I didn't see any option for intel64 though
<matt_fg> I know but I dont want amd
<duanedesign> amd 64 is what you want
<l3d> hey I was wondering about xubuntu would this be the right channel to ask
<matt_fg> but i have intel
<Jack_Sparrow> matt_fg amd64 is what you want
<silfur> intel licensed technology from amd
<duanedesign> doesnt matter
<matt_fg> oh
<chaos_> does anyone know how to get virtualbox to work with 2.6.24-22 kernel
<matt_fg> Ok. Thanks
<duanedesign> same thing
<jonnymac> is there anyone here?
<porter1> Yep
<jonnymac> oh thank the good lord, just deleted half of everything on my computer
<jonnymac> how can I restore my system to the way it was yesterday?
<zimbres> jonnymac, Perhaps more than in any other channel
<jonnymac> please
<tiyowan> jrgp: The update manager runs fine now. But if I tick the Show for individual files arrow in the downloading package information window, it shows me failed status and 0 kb size on the translation-en-us packages.
<hotte-> hey guys do you know a problem with iwl3945 modules and an Ad-hoc network... it does not work for me
<duanedesign> matt_fg: x86_64 was designed by AMD who renamed it AMD64 Intel implemented it and just changed the name
<draeath> anyone know if ubuntu can be installed to a file resident on a filesystem, instead of it's own block device?
<alex_21> Hi, so, I'm back. I specified a theme in gdm.conf-custom, but it doesn't show up
<alex_21> It still shows the default GDM theme
<bonhoffer> it seems firefox has frozen on my in ubuntu -- do i have any option to kill the process?
<heret1c> yo :)
<bonhoffer> or way to troubleshoot
<bitmouse> alright got it working using the instructions at the bottom of this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651382
<stdin> draeath: yes, you want to use wubi
<jrgp> bonhoffer, killall -9 firefox
<heret1c> is there a way to make windows open bottom center instead of top left, by default?
<stdin> !wubi | draeath
<ubottu> draeath: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<draeath> won't work
<exodus_ms> bonhoffer> type 'top
<draeath> XFS from another linux system
<ubuntunoob> I need some help with a failing Xsession on startup.   I removed pulse-audio manager and most instances of pulse audio from synaptic package manager so my sound would work.  After doing this my xsession is failling and I must boot into Gnome Failsafe?  Any ideas on what file needs to be modified to ensure a properly booting xsession without pulse?
<ubuntunoob> The fail message it gives me in xsession is when it tries to execute /usr/bin/pulse which no longer exsists by the way.
<bonhoffer> thanks
<exodus_ms> bonhoffer> type 'top' in a terminal and you can see running process and also 'kill' them
<draeath> i know how to boot a file like that with grub... the question is getting the debian-installer magic to accept a file instead of a block device?
<exodus_ms> bonhoffer> you can also type 'sudo apt-get install htop' it is a little easier to use :)
<bonhoffer> exodus_ms, thanks
<tiyowan> jrgp: I read on some of the forums that I should try reinstalling my language pack, but I can't do that from Add/Remove because it has dependencies, and I don't want to mess with the files from within Synaptic because I'm not sure which ones I should remove.
<exodus_ms> bonhoffer> use 'F9' to kill an app in htop
<jrgp> tiyowan, are you having problems with your computer with it's current language packs?
<alex_21> Can anyone help me make an ssh tunnel
<stdin> draeath: see http://lubi.sourceforge.net/
<bonhoffer> exodus_ms, thanks -- learning a lot tonight
<bitmouse> you were right, it was wlan0
<tiyowan> jrgp: Absolutely not. :-D
<jj_galvez> bitmouse: thanks for the pointer to interfaces, I edited that file along with the resolve.conf file and now I've got my static IP all set
<jrgp> tiyowan, ignore it?
<draeath> stdin, do you know if that will play with my /boot, or if it will let me manage that myself?
<alex_21> <jj_galvez> I, ... what did you put for your DNS server? Do you know that that file won't stay the way you left it when you reboot
<FAJ> if your kernel goes bad (hypothetically) and a forcefsck does not fix it, how could one upload a new kernel?  could they copy over the /boot from the livecd?
<tiyowan> jrgp: I want to. :) Believe me. It wouldn't cause problems later on would it?
<stdin> draeath: I think it will add the option to boot the install, but it shouldn't change/remove anything else
<jrgp> tiyowan, shouldn't
<Jimi__Hendrix> duanedesign, learning vi has been a right of way in the unix world (or so ive read) emacs, while popular, ive never read this about it
<draeath> stdin, so, i boot that option and I'm guessing it will chainload it's own grub with the ubuntu kernels? and from then on it's business as usual (except / is on a /dev/loop?)
<jj_galvez> alex_21, I just added the ip address of my DNS servers in the resolve.conf file, I've not rebooted yet, I'll BRB and let you know how it goes
<FAJ> if you use the kernel command 'profile' in grub just once, do you ever have to do it again in the grub menu?
<alex_21> Does anyone know of a open dns server?
<draeath> bind
<stdin> draeath: that would be my guess, I've never used it
<Gnea> !info bind9
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.5.0.dfsg.P2-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 237 kB, installed size 756 kB
<draeath> stdin, thanks, I will check this out
<FAJ> if you use the kernel command 'profile' in grub just once, do you ever have to do it again in the grub menu?
<heret1c> ...windows open bottom center?
<alex_21> Does anyone know of a open dns server I can use to connect my machine to the internet. It is not resolving from my ISP, and that is what fixed it last time
<tiyowan> jrgp: 'k, thank you so much for your help. I'll keep checking the forums to see if I can find out some more about it.
<stdin> alex_21: 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220 208.67.222.220 208.67.220.222
<jrgp> tiyowan, my pleasure and good luck
<Gnea> FAJ: you mean from the boot sequence? no, those changes aren't saved.
<stdin> alex_21: those are the DNS servers for Open DNS
<elostio> what is a good organizer(calendar, tasks...) for ubuntu? Although synching (web) woutd be nice, i can live without it. I dont mind cli or gui.
<alex_21> <stdin> Thanks
<duanedesign> Jimi__Hendrix: when I had 8.04 I dabbled in both very briefly.  I havent reinstalled either since Ibex. The last couple of days I have been casually asking about them to decide which I wanted to instal. I have noticed that most people are one or the other.Thanks for your input I think I will go with vim
<FAJ> Gnea: right i know that; but is it necessary to add 'profile' to menu.lst or is it a one time thin?
<Jack_Sparrow> elostio sunfire by mozilla
<FAJ> duanedesign: i personally like the lts
<draeath> stdin, where's stdout and stderr?
<chaos_> does anyone know how to get virtualbox to work with 2.6.24-22 kernel
<stdin> draeath: out and sick
<draeath> lol!
<X1karr0usX> hey guys
<hotte-> hey guys my wlan is buggy need some help plz. hotte@laddelui:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking start        * Configuring network interfaces...     Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Resource temporarily unavailable.
<eyelikesityayaya> Heylow,anyone know the command to tar a single file?
<duanedesign> FAJ: you mean Hardy
<Gnea> FAJ: i'm thinking it's temporary
<FAJ> duanedesign:  yes i like it more,,, less issues b/c its more tested.
<Jimi__Hendrix> really what made me learn vim duanedesign is when i noticed that things like the man pages use vim like commands...that and the commands seemed simple... /string to search for "string"...:q! for quiting without saving...
<hotte-> why i cant give my wlan0 an essid? and i cant set a mode.
<Gnea> FAJ: unless a kernel option is engraved in the menu.lst, it's not going to recurr
<FAJ> Gnea:  right.....  but should i _keep_ it temporary?  the thing where i read it said to do it in the boot options so i am guessing just once.
<hotte-> in dhcp mode all works fine for me
<jordan_> is aptitude the same as apt-get but better for dependencies?
<chaos_> try sudo before any commands
<linux29684> anyone know how to lock the /etc/resolv.conf from changing upon reboot?
<chaos_> for wireless
<FAJ> Gnea:  right i know that, but should i only have to do it one time?
<duanedesign> FAJ: I got it the day it came out and the first couple of weeks I was close to going back to Hardy
<exodus_ms> what happens when you type 'sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<FAJ> duanedesign:  ya it's def. getting better,
<chaos_> hotte: did you put sudo at the beginning of the commands?
<elostio> sunfire = sunbird ?
<FAJ> !ot |  duanedesign lets talk here
<ubottu> duanedesign lets talk here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> FAJ: it depends on what you want to get out of profiling. are you asking me if it's absolutely necessary?  probably not.  it depends on your situation.
<Jack_Sparrow> elostio  yea
<chaos_> or are you using a GUI
<exodus_ms> chaos_> what happens when you type 'sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<alex_21> Hey, anyone know how to set up a proxy to bypass security, not eligal, just a little need of mine to have mail on ports like 465 and the like
<FAJ> Gnea:  well ok i put it in the boot menu once,,,,, so should i have to do it again any time soon?
<Float> In Open Office, I'm trying to set it so that it will print the last page in a document first so that the pages are in order in the printer tray. Does anyone know how to do this? Where the setting is?
<linux29684> alex_21: use tor: https://torproject.org
<linux29684> anyone know how to lock the /etc/resolv.conf from changing upon reboot?
<stdin> eyelikesityayaya: why would you want to tar a single file?
<Gnea> FAJ: did it make life any better by using it?
<FAJ> Gnea:  all its supposed to do is speed up boot time,,, so i only have rebooted once ;)
<gnutron> eyelikesityayaya: tar -cvzf file.tar.gz file will tar and gzip any file, drop the 'z' for a  plain .tar file
<jj_galvez> alex_21: ok I just rebooted and resolve.conf is still there.  I think that because I set up the interfaces file networkmanager is no longer managing my IP so it left resolve.conf alone
<Gnea> FAJ: i would say, go ahead and make it permanent then ;)
<alex_21> <linux29684> What does that do
<terr_> what are the reasons I would want to be in Ubuntu instead of Debian?
<exodus_ms> Float> I think you can make those settings change on your printer as well
<FAJ> Gnea:  lol,,,, i just did it.  it made the boot time take FOREVER!
<ubuntunoob> I need some help with a failing Xsession on startup.   I removed pulse-audio manager and most instances of pulse audio from synaptic package manager so my sound would work.  After doing this my xsession is failling and I must boot into Gnome Failsafe?  Any ideas on what file needs to be modified to ensure a properly booting xsession without pulse?
<ubuntunoob> The fail message it gives me in xsession is when it tries to execute /usr/bin/pulse which no longer exsists by the way.
<stdin> terr_: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > terr_
<ubottu> terr_, please see my private message
<CutMeOwnThroat> linux29684, find out what changes it and configure that - normally it's dhclient
<draeath> wow. i know ubuntu gets picked on for naming, but 'lubi' seems a bit silly...
<FAJ> !ot > Terrasque
<ubottu> Terrasque, please see my private message
<linux29684> alex_21: its a large group of proxies that you can tunnel to with many layers of encryption; you can access the outside world (and port 465 through a socks5/4a proxy with tor)
<alex_21> <linux29684> Mine won't, its locked pretty tightly, though admitable I only rebotted once
<FAJ> !ot > terr_
<Float> exodus_ms: Would you know where that setting is?
<Gnea> FAJ: oh, so you were just trying to see if I knew what it did? :P heh, if it boots slower and doesn't solve any problems, then no, I wouldn't use it.
<linux29684> CutMeOwnThroat: checked the dhclient.conf, and it was not that; it was a bug in kvpnc changing my dns /etc/resolv.conf
<linux29684> alex_21: tor bypasses firewalls
<FAJ> Gnea:  lol.... i am trying to figure out kind of what it does; guessing it's just a one time thing
<exodus_ms> Float> check your printer config... could be under settings when you go to print?
<FAJ> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<FAJ> gah
<tiyowan> jrgp: Just checked out the forums. Found a specific thread about the problem. It says that if the any file gets a "Ign:" flag in sudo apt-get install, it means that it's up-to-date already. :-)
<Float> Exodus_ms: Well, I've looked under printer settings and everything, and I don't see that setting anywhere. There's a "collate" setting, but that doesn't seem to do anything.
<jordan_> fajita: configure
<alex_21> <linux29684> What port does it use?
<linux29684> alex_21: it uses all ports, most commonly 443
<alex_21> You can do that?
<linux29684> alex_21: yes, because there are thousands of servers
<alex_21> What if I want to set up one for myself on my home computer and on my school computer?
<exodus_ms> Float> what about under file/printer settings/properties?
<adub> has anyone in here ever setup kannel??
<linux29684> alex_21: it will probably only work on the home computer because your school network only gives a local IP, but tor will work in client mode at school and server and client at home
<linux29684> anyone know how to lock the /etc/resolv.conf from changing upon reboot? kvpnc bug keeps changing it.
<macondo> Is there anything I can do if I test positive for the memory test other than change the ram?
<gleesond> anyone know if there is a channel for "ubuntu eee"
<[T]ank> where is the grub menu.lst located on the Live CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> macondo look for mismatched ram , you may only need to buy half
<jordan_> i'm on ubuntu i just installed apache2 i want an httpd for perl what do i need to do to use it and configure it
<draeath> stdin, found this, might be more useful (generic, not ubuntu specific): http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<fiston> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]ank /boot/grub/menu.lst
<forces> how can I install a .so file?
<Float> exodus_ms: Still nothing there. I dunno, it's just a minor annoyance. I can worry about it later. Thanks though.
<[T]ank> Jack_Sparrow: root@ubuntu:~# cd /boot/grub
<[T]ank> -su: cd: /boot/grub: No such file or directory
<[T]ank> root@ubuntu:~#
<alex_21> <linux29684> Write a shell script to move a new resolve.conf file into the /etc/ directory and link it at the end ot the boot sequence
<Jack_Sparrow> forces look for a howto where you got the file you want to instal
<jj_galvez> linux29684: try making it readonly, see if taht helps
<alex_21> How do I set up the ssh tunnel from school as the client and home as the server?
<jordan_> is there a link I can follow or tutorial on how to use apache and perl scipts
<linux29684> jj_galvez: i tried a sudo chmod 444 on it, and i have no scripting ability
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]ank                 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[T]ank> Jack_Sparrow: there is nothing there.
<linux29684> alex_21: ssh tunnel is different than a tor tunnel, you can sudo apt-get install openssh-server at home and apt-get install openssh-client (or live cd w/ ssh) at school
<[T]ank> live cd... not the actual install
<jj_galvez> alex_21: can you ssh to your home computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]ank gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   paste that into a term
<forces> I downloaded flash 64bits alpha
<heogen> hi, anyone know the bugdom game to ubuntu?
<alex_21> No
<linux29684> alex_21: normally port 22 is open, but you can tunnel SSH through tor
<exodus_ms> Float> got it... you ready?
<alex_21> Unless I can somehow figure out the ports.
<forces> I want install it
<heogen> anyone know this game?
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]ank are you trying to fix your installed ubvuntu?
<heogen> bugdom?
<slayton> alex_21, is your computer behind a router at home? if it is you need to setup port forwarding on your router
<heogen> anyone play this game?
<forces> I have this file: libflashplayer.so
<alex_21> We have a port 80 http proxy and a port 443 https proxy
<linux29684> slayton: his server at school blocks many things
<jj_galvez> alex_21: first you need to have an ssh server running at home
<[T]ank> Jack_Sparrow: no
<[T]ank> using live cd on usb
<heogen> bugdom game?
<slayton> linux29684, right but if his home computer is behind a router he needs to enable port forwaring on his home router so he can ssh to his home computer
<[T]ank> the file is not there on live cd.
<heogen> someone know it
<slayton> heogen, your !offtopic
<jj_galvez> alex_21: then you can use something like gstm to make the tunnel
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]ank I gave you the normal place for it..
<slayton> !offtopic ! heogen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alex_21> I can ssh into my home computer from anywhere else
<[T]ank> right... that is where it is on an installed version... its different on live cd
<slayton> alex_21, then your school is probably blocking port80 out
<linux29684> alex_21: or ssh username@server.com -C -L 127.0.0.1:9050:127.0.0.1:22
<heogen> <slayton why i'm off topic?
<slayton> heogen, talking about a game?
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<heogen> <slayton I just make a question
<heogen> <slayton if you know this game?
<linux29684> anyone know how to lock the /etc/resolv.conf from changing upon reboot? kvpnc bug keeps changing it.  i have no scripting ability and sudo chmod 444 does no good.
<heogen> <slayton because I would like to install in ubuntu
<alex_21> <linux29684> what is this. Can you break it down
<slayton> heogen,  if you have a question about how to get the game working or something like that ,but asking people if they know a certain game is offtopic.....
<heogen> <slayton and normally this game is for windows and mac
<Jack_Sparrow> linux29684 try asking in #kubuntu if Ubuntu-gnome people dont answer
<slayton> heogen, that is a good question how to install a game in ubuntu
<linux29684> ok, thanks Jack
<heogen> <slayton ok.
<linux29684> alex_21, i can explain more in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hy71194> hai Ciaranarchy :D
<macondo> What options do I have if my ram test positive for failure with memory test?
<Hy71194> how was p2p network? :P
<heogen> <slayton but normally in ubuntu you install the game with add and remove program
<OO7> heogen use WINE
<itai_michaelson> can anyone recommend a good backup tool for ubuntu. i don't want to backup data, i want to back up /. i read about pybackpack and sbackup. any recommendation ?
<Ciaranarchy> Hy71194: It's a good network
<Hy71194> Ciaranarchy im Harry :(
<slayton> heogen, right so then the appropriate question would be to ask "Is bugdom in the ubuntu repositories"
<Ciaranarchy> Ahh
<Ciaranarchy> I see
<bobthemil> Could someone help me fix my wireless network? It works sporadically, is configured with WEP and DHCP, and my router says that a device is attached, but my laptop is not getting an IP address (not accepting?)
<Jack_Sparrow> macondo One option, repair the broken hardware, set bios to a slower setting if it has one
<macondo> itai_michaelson: rsync is a classic
<heogen> <OO7> I don't like to use wine
<slayton> heogen, the etiquette is to ask questions about a problem and see if people know how to solve the problem
<chaos_> bobthemil: try sudo dhcpcd wlan0
<OO7> why not...
<heogen> <slayton> ok thank you
<Ciaranarchy> Do you guys ever look at photos using ubuntu?
<bobthemil> sudo: dhcpcd: command not found
<macondo> Jack_Sparrow, isn't there an option to disable certain ram faulty sectors?
<slayton> heogen, it doesn't appear that there is a linux version of bugdom
<craigbass1976> I just upgraded a box from feisty to gutsy.  No X.  I seem to remember running into this on another box, but can't remember exactly how I fixed it.  Something about x reconfigure?
<Ciaranarchy> Like...photos...that are...by carl?
<slayton> heogen, neither in the repos or available for installation from source either
<Jack_Sparrow> macondo not in any I have seen
<itai_michaelson> macondo, will i be able to restore if the system doesn't boot (from live cd or something?)
<chaos_> sudo apt-get install dhcpcd
<ubuntunoob> I need some help with a failing Xsession on startup.   I removed pulse-audio manager and most instances of pulse audio from synaptic package manager so my sound would work.  After doing this my xsession is failling and I must boot into Gnome Failsafe?  Any ideas on what file needs to be modified to ensure a properly booting xsession without pulse?
<ubuntunoob> The fail message it gives me in xsession is when it tries to execute /usr/bin/pulse which no longer exsists by the way.
<bobthemil> chaos_: i cant do that without a network connection
<heogen> "Is bugdom in the ubuntu repositories?
<chaos_> oh haha right
<exodus_ms> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kr00l> can i get gOS help here?
<Jack_Sparrow> heogen no
<chaos_> no wired connection in the house then?
<ircdcl> itai_michaelson: rsync + cron and there is a GUI for both, Grsync and gnome-schedule
<chaos_> how are you on IRC?
<macondo> itai_michaelson, what do you mean? you are backing up data, when you need it, you'll be able to restore it
<DreaDy> hello
<bobthemil> I have 2 ethernet cables. One connects my computer to the router, the other connects my router to the wall
<DreaDy> how join the canal ubuntu.es
<DreaDy> ???
<itai_michaelson> macondo, no. i want to back up /
<heogen> <Jack_Sparrow> ok. thank you
<Mimi> Heeeey how do I find which nvidia driver i am running (not those i have installed, but those that are actually being used right now) thanks
<exodus_ms> !es
<bobthemil> Also, I don't think the wired card is properly configured in my laptop yet (not sure, but there's no eth0 device listed)
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<itai_michaelson> ircdcl, i'll check it out
<zimbres> Anyone knows how many levels is there in the xgalaga game?
<bobthemil> chaos_: i'm on my desktop
<heogen> <slayton> thank you, for help me about he question!
<chaos_> ahhh
<chaos_> well idk
<heogen> <slayton> about to make a correct question
<chaos_> thats what can probably hel you
<wartalker> Mimi: lshw
<chaos_> help*
<DreaDy> me refiero con que comando entro
<DreaDy> a ese canal
<slayton> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mimi> wartalker,  whoopie!, thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi lspci | grep -i vga should show you the right pci port for setting up the video card in your xorg
<exodus_ms> !es | DreaDy
<ubottu> DreaDy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bdelin88> o/
<exodus_ms> sorry :)
<jon5000> Hi.  Anyone want to provide some help to a novice trying to install dual boot?
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow,  Yeah, but I need to know the driver, not what the card is (because after 2 years of stable Ubuntu, my laptop monitor just went black , and it wont load my video card). Trying to troubleshoot this thing. ^^
<dnyy> I'm trying to create a startup on usb, but it gets stuck at "Starting Up"  What's wrong with it? :(
<deadoralive> Hello there. Is DevC++ available as development software for Linux? (Ubuntu, specifically).
<chaos_> jon5000: install whatever OS you want first, and then ubuntu, and it will usually autodetect it
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi did livecd get the monitor to work?
<n8tuser> deadoralive-> c++ and gcc
<chaos_> deadoralive: use wine!
<corgan> anyone had trouble connecting to yahoo with pidgin
<chaos_> if you want devC++
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<n8tuser> deadoralive-> or use eclipse
<exodus_ms> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<chaos_> deadoralive: or use scite
<chaos_> eclipse is good too
<deadoralive> n8tuser: yes, I think I'll use Eclipse. But yesterday a friend of mine told me that DevC++ is available as Linux software too, I tried to search a package for it with no success, that's why I came here asking you.
<deadoralive> Thank you for the answer :-)
<jon5000> I have Vista on here already.  you saying i should just take the sugestion that ubuntu install makes? (which is 84.7GB
<ircdcl> Anyone know of any good Emacs add-ons? I've search google but coming up with like a few blogs here and there mentioning emacs here and there but nothing really interesting
<deadoralive> jon5000: you can also change the size it'll take and it'll install de boot loader anyway.
<deadoralive> the*
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi Video Driver Version for Nvidia  (/proc/driver/nvidia/version)
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow,  Yes, this computer has always ran ubuntu very well, even Intrepid since Beta. But the other day I was just working on the laptop as usual, and the screen just went black. Reboot woudlnt even display the BIOS picture. I had to unplug battery and power, and let it sit, before video worked... but only a small resolution :P So I guess nvidia driver isnt being used, or the card went  dead. Complicated problem, I guess :P
<jon5000> but is there a "right" size?
<DreaDy> how install skins in amsn
<DreaDy> ???
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi livecd will tell you alot really fast
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow,  yeah, liveCD hangs now, when it hasn't ever before :(
<Jack_Sparrow> probably more than a video driver issue
<deadoralive> jon5000: it depends. how much do you want it to take? what are you going to do in this linux partition? are you going to store files? develop? browse internet?
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow, I'm trying to find out as much as I can before calling DELL, since they've told me they can't really help me with Ubuntu *fist shake at them*
<exodus_ms> deadoralive> I think devpp runs on linux using QT
<craigbass1976> I just upgraded a box from feisty to gutsy.  No X.  I seem to remember running into this on another box, but can't remember exactly how I fixed it.  Something about x reconfigure?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi try a windows cd
<[T]ank> anyone else know where to edit the grub menu on the live cd?
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow, is there a windows LiveCD? :O
<deadoralive> exodus_ms: so you're telling me that QT has dev++? that's nice, i should give a try.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi installcd to see if it boots
<n8tuser> [T]ank-> you dont, only once you boot you can add parameters by pressing esc
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow, OH, sorry, well, I'
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi I actually have XP working on USB
<exodus_ms> deadoralive> The QT libraries installed from the repositories differ in naming convention from the ones looked for by devcpp I think?
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow, OH, sorry, well, I'm using the laptop right now, it works fine, just the small resolution.  Windows install CD would only show the smallest resolution anyway
<jon5000> deadoralive: not going to store files per se (though I might want to back up my file storage system (USB drive) on here).  basically I have a usb drive for all pictures, vids, music, etc.  I want to keep all that on the USB drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi Ok, didnt see you had any screen working
<[T]ank> n8tuser: not true... i have done this once before... just cant remember where.
<deadoralive> jon5000: you need to know what are you going to do with this linux partition.
<[T]ank> the file just has a different name
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi 1024x768 is max vesa mode and should fill the screen
<deadoralive> how much do you have?
<jon5000> What I want to do is use the Ubuntu operating system for everything, but i am gunshy of getting rid of vista (yet)
<n8tuser> [T]ank-> do you expect it to stay persistent? do you believe you can write into a read only livecd ?
<exodus_ms> deadoralive> is this what you are looking for --> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=10639&package_id=12148&release_id=46016
<jon5000> I have about 285gb
<[T]ank> It is on the USB. yes it stays persistant.
<bdelin88> any reason why i should learn how to compile the kernel?
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow, I got bios setup so it doesn't stretch the screen when using small rez  (because stretched looks all blurry, eww)    mmm now you tell me that, i wonder why highest rez I got now is 800x something (checked screen resolution. Oh well, doesn't really matter..  I'll probably just get a new card if Dell refuses help.  Even though the lappy is less than a year old xD
<Mimi> bdelin88, ... no, no reason whatsoever, unless you're running gentoo or something hhe
<bdelin88> i guess i should learn about the terminal then maybe
<deadoralive> exodus_ms: this is the IDE? :o
<n8tuser> [T]ank-> usb is not livecd
<jon5000> deadoralive: the "guided" partition wont let me take the vista down to any less than 70% or 202gb.  this leaves 85gb for ubuntu
<deadoralive> jon5000: try enjoying the LiveCD first then. with the LiveCD you can use Ubuntu freely, store files, download files, and without taking any HD space
<Melik> My openoffice just lost it's skin and now is gray for some reason.. >> http://i36.tinypic.com/tahrna.png | how can i get it back?
<[T]ank> you missed the first post of mine. Im not trying to be a pain. The live cd structure and usb are the same.
<craigbass1976> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... It's something like that.
<[T]ank> one just runs from usb and the other from cd
<deadoralive> if you already tried it and want to install, i think 85gb is enough, if you want less, i dont think it will block you to do that, just dont do the guided partition
<Joshca> Help. I have a Geforce 9800 GT 512mb and it won't work, I've tried the restricted drivers and the nvidia install package, I've also installed the latest kernel source and kernel headers yet still no go
<Joshca> says it can find the screen but won't open or something
<Joshca> :(
<jon5000> deadoralive: i am in the livecd environment now.  I enjoy it, but have decided that I want to go permanent.  not just temporary.  I just want to keep Vista for a few things and in case of emergency
<Joshca> thank you
<bdelin88> Joshca: did you download the nvidia drivers from the site?
<jon5000> where emergency = this is over my head
<bdelin88> Joshca: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us <-here
<nathan_> how do i watch you tube vids in hardy
<Joshca> yes I tried those
<Joshca> no go
<IndyGunFreak> nathan_: install flash
<bdelin88> nathan_: just the same way as windows lol
<chaos_> well ubuntu is a lot like windows, but not exactly. its still easy to use
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Joshca> bdelin88: and my chipset is supported, my mb chipset
<bdelin88> Joshca: did ou install them and how did that go?
<bdelin88> Joshca: let me pm you right quick
<Joshca> bdelin88: same result as the restricted drivers. I even have noapci set etc.
<Joshca> bdelin88:  sure :)
<pinnerup> I'm wanting to reinstall Ubuntu, using a new partition as / and using the partition that's currently serving as / as /home instead, since it's a huge 500 GB partition that has all my data. Can I go ahead and use my current / as a /home for a new system, even if it still has all the file structures of a / partition?
<jon5000> deadoralive: ok.  but just so i understand... whatever space is reserved in the vista partition will be inaccesable space for ubuntu to save files to?
<nathan_> cant remember what the synaptic was for flash player
<deadoralive> jon5000: no.
<deadoralive> windows doesn't recognize linux. linux does recognize windows.
<IndyGunFreak> nathan_: i'd download it from adobe.com, so you can get flash 10.. i'm pretty sure the repos have flash 9
<linuxhelp_de> hello to all, does ubuntu make sense at a HP C8000 as server
<deadoralive> they don't like us, we love everybody s2 :D
<n8tuser> linuxhelp_de-> wha exactly are you after?
<nathan_> tried adobe it didnt work/
<IndyGunFreak> nathan_: are you using 64bit?
<rlt> pinnerup: should be okay, especially if you don't make any users called boot, var, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> pinnerup If I understand you correctly.. yes
<jon5000> deadoralive: do you mean that ubuntu will be able to save files in the other partition?
<pinnerup> rlt: I don't plan to :)
<exodus_ms> ntfs-config
<nathan_> not hardly its a pentium 111 32
<linuxhelp_de> i am interesed to get a high perfomance server with risc
<nathan_> lol
<techqbert> "Make USB startup disk" is okay to be used on thumb drives that carry around previous documents right?
<deadoralive> jon5000: yes, 'maybe' you will need to configure something with samba, but it's possible.
<linuxhelp_de> or should i take IA64?
<IndyGunFreak> nathan_: what version of ubuntu did you install again?
<exodus_ms> install ntfs-config
<nathan_> hardy 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> nathan_: and what happened when you downloaded the .deb file from adobe.com?
<jon5000> deadoralive, does it make the most sense then to MAX out the ubuntu partition to max out the space ubuntu can save create or modify files in, or is this unnecessary ?
<nathan_> nothing
<ubuntu_user> hello everybody
<bdelin88> anyone know a good place to read up and get a good grasp of just how exactly linux works, how the repos work together and all that
<l337h4l> that was weird
<ubuntu_user> question: How do I know my ATI driver is working for Radeon 340M
<gatewaydrug> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> jon5000 if you make 20 for /  and 40 for /home plus a 2 gig swap you should be golden
<wisd0m> help me please, I was trying to install Flash 10 (64bit support) in 8.10 x64.
<axisys> how do turn on journaled quota ?
<Goat25> so, ubuntu tells you what package to install if you type a command that can't be found.  that's a neat trick, are they using a custom version of bash?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<wisd0m> thanks
<wisd0m> that for the 32 bit version
<ubuntu_user> HOwTO: ATI 340M on 2.6.27-9-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> !training > bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88, please see my private message
<l337h4l> wisd0m,  flashplugin-nonfree in the packagemanager
<exodus_ms> jon5000> do you understand what deadoralive was saying about being able to access your windoze files from ubuntu?
<axisys> !journaled
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about journaled
<axisys> !quota
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<ubuntu_user> !ati 340M
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati 340M
<Fezzler1> I've add the vim edtor to my menu in Ubuntu.  Is there a switch to force it to open with maximized screen?
<gatewaydrug> the basics, im running ubuntu 8.10 64bit... the printer is a Brother MFC 8440... in the printer settings I set it up for legal size paper, and in open office I do the same... when it prints it chops off the top of the document and doesnt print on the correct size... any help will be really appreciated because im stumped
<Pavlz> hello
<ubuntu_user> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hotte_> anyone knows why i cant set up an AD-Hoc network with an iwl3945 Module?
<Pavlz> how to update ubuntu ?
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 np
<deadoralive> jon5000: if this is your first run on linux, don't use all your HD on it, try it a little more, try other distros if you want to, and then when you already know enough about linux you can take a decision like that
<StevenX> Can someone help me with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79595/
<deadoralive> exodus_ms: this dev c++ is the ide right? no update since 2001, do you think its a good idea to use it or eclipse is a better choice?
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX Please do not just post a link.. add a breif description of the issue
<wisd0m> flash is working now, THANKS everyone
<Pavlz> hello !!! how to update ubuntu from shell ?
<nathan_> cant remember what the synaptic was for flash player anyone know it?
<nico_> a screen can auto-switch resolution when i rotate it ? like 1024x768 becomes 768x1024 when i rotate it 90°
<jon5000> deadoralive.  thanks.
<StevenX> Sorry. Can someone please help me out with this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79595/ I can't get openoffice.org to install. Please look at the link, it contains the error I am experiencing.
<exodus_ms> deadoralove, try eclipse. I think you will be pleased :)
<dr_willis> nathan_,  i normally install ubuntu-restricted-extras it grabs flash and other bits i always want
<onetinsoldier> Pavlz, try  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu_usr> HOwTO: ATI 340M on 2.6.27-9-generic
<nico_> http://medias.pearl.fr/images/produit/grand/PX2114.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> nico_ auto.. no but manually yes
<Pavlz> i did it
<X1karr0usX> any germans here with wireless driver skills?
<dr_willis> StevenX,  using the Repos? or some other non-offical method?
<Pavlz> without any result
<sarat> my system has become very slow after installing Ubuntu. Previously it was very fast . p4|513mb ram|80gb HDD|intel 845gl chipset
<Emphastala> nice, gta4 is out for the pc
<sarat> can anybody help me
<StevenX> dr_willis: I don't know how to answer that question. What would be the official method to use to install Open Office?
<nathan_> cant remember what the synaptic was for flash player anyone know it?
<oopop> hello, all, can i use gcc compile my code and generate dll files?
<onetinsoldier> Pavlz, does apt-get update do anything?
<deadoralive> jon5000: no problem, if i can help you with something, just ask.
<Pavlz> i sto to the 2.6.15-53-386
<ubuntu_usr> ATI 340M on 2.6.27-9-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX OO is part of ubuntu, what release or distro are you using
<heogen> hey how to put the game full scream
<heogen> ?
<Pavlz> nothing !!!!
<sarat> ubuntu 8.0.4 lts
<onetinsoldier> Pavlz, are you trying to update from and older version of ubuntu to a newer version?
<deadoralive> StevenX: there is not an official method. you can install it using Add/Remove..., also using Synaptics Package Manager or downloading the source and compiling by yourself.
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: I had to uninstall KDE from my system. It seems to have erased Open Office as well. Now I can't get it to install.
<Pavlz> apt-get works
<heogen> for example torcs
<heogen> how to put full scream?
<nathan_> how do i install restricted extras?
<heogen> this game?
<StevenX> deadoralive: Something has gone wrong with my system. I can't do it using apt-get or the Synaptics Package Manager.
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX oo is part of a metapackage
<Jack_Sparrow> heogen Please stop..
<Pavlz> apt-get dist-upgrade says that there are not packages to update
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: What does that mean?
<onetinsoldier> Pavlz, are you trying to update from and older version of ubuntu to a newer version?
<Pavlz> but i got a kernel old
<gatewaydrug> package manager, search for restricted extras, add them and apply
<deadoralive> StevenX: do you get any error? can you show it to us? already tried add/remove?
<Pavlz> from an older to a new version
<exodus_ms> it wont show an update if you are running lts
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX you can reinstall kubuntu-desktop ?
<UnrealClock> Woah, its an IRC channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > nathan_
<ubottu> nathan_, please see my private message
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: I would not like to reinstall kubuntu-desktop. I uninstalled it because I didn't want it on the system.
<StevenX> deadoralive: Yes I do. : http://paste.ubuntu.com/79595/
<dr_willis> StevenX,  use the version in the repos/package manager... and it should allready be installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX you can reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<gatewaydrug> can anybody give me a hand with my printer troubles? even when its told to print on legal size paper, it fubars it, chopping up the top part of the document
<UnrealClock> I've installed this current copy of Ubuntu using the Wubi install method. Is there anyway to increase the size of my "hard-drive"
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX what desktop are you running
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu 8.10, with gnome.
<X1karr0usX> seriously, anyone here speak german that knows ubuntu... im tryin to help this lady out but theres a language barrier...
<onetinsoldier> Pavlz, i believe you will first need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file. but i can't help much with that, as in what to change exactly in the file. i'm running standard debian here
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX reinstall ubuntu-desktop will get you there
<comradekingu> UnrealClock, gparted or parted magic
<kitche> !de | X1karr0usX
<ubottu> X1karr0usX: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you. I will try that.
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: Is there a command for reinstall, or can I just use "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<UnrealClock> comradekingu: i was under the impression Wubi doesn't use a partition
<Jack_Sparrow> X1karr0usX there is a german ubuntu channel
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<exodus_ms> Pavlz> are you trying to upgrade form 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> UnrealClock correct, and not actually being on a partition is my number one reason for never recommending it
<Pavlz> one moment
<UnrealClock> Jack_Sparrow, I'm still lacking an answer to my question
<bdelin88> vmware or vbox guys, what uses less resources?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<comradekingu> UnrealClock: then why is there a problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> UnrealClock read thier site docs.. good luck
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get says that ubuntu-desktop is already installed and latest version.
<dr_willis> bdelin88,  i find vbox easier  to use. Vmware has gotten.. a bit overkill for my needs.. but your needs may vary
<comradekingu> The obvious solution to "bigger hardrive" would be to get a bigger one..
<mudkip> I'm having issues with my wifi card anyone good with that shit?
<Pavlz> what i must to do ?
<UnrealClock> The wubi website doesn't seem to be able to provide me with an answer.
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX there is a way to have it fix the install without removing everything but I just dont do that suff often
<exodus_ms> Pavlz> are you trying to upgrade from 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> UnrealClock poor support.. another issue
<Pavlz> how ?
<Pavlz> now i got sources.list opened
<tim1> hi guys i have install new cursors, my browser fire-fox seems to use the default how can i fix this please ?
<bdelin88> also if anyone knows of any linux ported games, are the frame rates comparable with window$?
<flugh> i have a problem. i installed ubuntu 8.10 last night (been a user for years, off and on) on my dell xps m1710 notebook, and EVERYTHING works. wth?
<Pavlz> what i must to do ?
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: how can I use the "reinstall" command in apt-get? I try "apt-get --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" but that is not working.
<linux29684> mudkip: what problem are you having with your wireless card?
<exodus_ms> Pavlz> I was under the impression you were having problems upgrading your version of ubuntu?
<Pavlz> yes it is
<mudkip> StevenX use synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX purge comes to mind but there must be an easier way.
<exodus_ms> Pavlz> are you using hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 not really
<Jack_Sparrow> !games > bdelin88
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: even for linux ported games, they are worse? wow...
<ubottu> bdelin88, please see my private message
<UnrealClock> I'm also in the middle of waiting for a new laptop to come in the mail. How difficult is it to install a copy of Ubuntu on a new Dell Inspiron 1525
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 some are better than in windows actually
<bdelin88> hmm
<bdelin88> any off  the top of your head?
<UnrealClock> I've heard that laptops are notoriously difficult in certain ways driver wise for installing Linux on.
<Pavlz> i am to the 2.6.15-53-386
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 I for one am hooked on World of Padman...
<exodus_ms> Pavlz> if you are running ubuntu 8.04 you will need to make a change in your 'software sources' in order to use 'update manager' to upgrade to 8.10
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: lol world of padman?
<onetinsoldier> exodus_ms, his kernel version is  2.6.15-53-386
<UnrealClock> Cartoonish Standalone Quake 3
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 very cool..
<FishieFoo> Well, upgrading Ubuntu from Hardy Heron to Gutsy Gibbon fixed Transmission Bittorrent client to allow me to prioritize individual files, but it also lost the 850MB it had already downloaded, just like I feared.
<flugh> dell seems to be a bit easier than my past stuff since they have a few models with linux installed out of the box. so there's some linux docs/howtos on their site (model specific, but informative)
<adub> has anyone in here setup a WAP application called kannel before?
<exodus_ms> onetinsoldier> I thought he wanted to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04... nevermind... thankyou
<onetinsoldier> exodus_ms, yw
<\Kira> how can I tell which wireless driver I am using from the command prompt?
<StevenX> Why do I keep getting an unmet dependencies error?
<Pavlz> Dapper Drake Release i386 20060807.1 Edubuntu
<onetinsoldier> \Kira, try  lspci -v | less
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX can you pastebin your sources.list
<\Kira> onetinsoldier: okay, thanks
<onetinsoldier> np
<gnutron> \Kira: lsmod lists all loaded modules, you should spot it.
<Jumblehead> hi all
<Jumblehead> I cant get sauerbraten to start .. could anyone help me plz?
<onetinsoldier> \Kira, yeah, what gnutron said is a good one too, lsmod
<dr_willis> Jumblehead,  launch it from a terminal, look for error messages for starts.
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: where can I find that file?
<\Kira> gnutron, onetinsoldier: okay, I found it via gnutrons method, thanks
<Jumblehead> init: sdl
<Jumblehead> init: enet
<Jumblehead> init: video: mode
<Jumblehead> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Jumblehead>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<Jumblehead>   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<FloodBot2> Jumblehead: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jumblehead     * For Linux: gunzip, chmod +x sauerbraten_unix and then ./sauerbraten_unix. Needs a decent and compliant OpenGL implementation.
<Jack_Sparrow> libSDL 1.2 and libSDL-mixer 1.2 had to be added manually...
<Jack_Sparrow> Now getting out of bounds on monitor
<Jack_Sparrow>  Sauerbraten and Cube
<Jack_Sparrow> Any game based off of the Cube or Sauerbraten (aka Cube 2) can be made widescreen with command line parameters (w and h) such as ./sauerbraten_unix -w1680 -h1050
<FloodBot2> Jack_Sparrow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> In my case ./sauerbraten_unix -w1280 -h960
<UnrealClock> Is there any way to get the ol' windows click-the-middle-mouse-wheel-and-scroll-down-a-page-enjoyably thing.
<dr_willis> UnrealClock,  my wife HATES that feature in windows...
<UnrealClock> It encourages my laziness
<\Kira> :D
<UnrealClock> as I don't like moving my hand around unless I'm animating in Flash.
<dr_willis> UnrealClock,  i need to figure out how to disable it for her under vista now.
<UnrealClock> Break the middle mouse wheel, and have your FPS games suffer the result
<UnrealClock> not that VISTA CAN PALY THEM HARHAR
<pogztimz> gud morning. how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 from CLI?
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: here are the contents of my sources.list file.
<StevenX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/79603/
<jordan_> i'm trying to install apache2 i just apt-get and how do i configure it so it will run my perl scripts
<\Kira> pogztimz: its not morning were alot of us are :)
<\Kira> pogztimz: what does CLI stand for, btw?
<dr_willis> Cool Leet Interface
<exodus_ms> pogztimz> did you make sure that 'normal releases' is selected in your software sources?
<dr_willis> :)
<pogztimz> command line interface :)
<pogztimz> ye
<\Kira> pogztimz: I see, thanks
<pogztimz> but i want to do it in CLI.. i think its much faster
<flugh> anyone using nvidia's drivers and getting a 'flicker' every so often?
<exodus_ms> sure, but 8.04 is an lts version, if you do not make that change via cl or whatever, you will not be able to grab the latets distro
<UnrealClock> I've always assumed a flicker means compiz is hanging around raping your love for 3D
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX http://paste.ubuntu.com/79604/
<alp_> hi guys I can't use wifi, driver seems activated in restricted drivers but I cant see any networks
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: use that source.list instead?
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX see what I did...
<scunizi> flugh, that really depends on which driver you're using and what card you have..  I'm using the 177 driver and have a nvidia 8200 on the motherboard and it's performance is REALLY slow..
<flugh> i tried turning the eye candy off, still seems to happen. not a problem, just... annoying i guess. hate not knowing WHY :)
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. internet slow, but will check what you did.
<Jack_Sparrow> alp_ are the networks unencrypted and open?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<scunizi> flugh, what card do you have?
<flugh> i have 177 with my 7950 MX (notebook chip), it's fast enough, just flickering once / 20 secs or so
<alp_> Jack_Sparrow: I am using WEP
<flugh> piddling with the nvidia settings, trying vblank and all. maybe that's it
<UnrealClock> I generally dislike asking question after question, but I've had this problem before, and have since forgotten the fix. How does one get all these Audio programs to play sound. Videos and the internet seem to do quite fine, but once I pop Audacity open or anything of the sort it goes silent.
<Jack_Sparrow> alp_ try it without wep
<scunizi> flugh, I haven't tried it yet but maybe the new 180 driver might fix some of that.
<mike> hi
<Guest74710> Anyone here know if a nVidia 9800GT works well in Ubuntu 8.10?
<gatewaydrug> so, i updated yesterday to 8.10 and now my printer doesnt work... how do I go back to the LTR version... its not an option during the boot sequence
<scunizi> flugh, It's still beta though.. you have to get it directly from nvidia's site
<flugh> i'll check it out, thanks.
<Guest74710> msg nickserv
<Jack_Sparrow> gatewaydrug when was your last backup
<scunizi> flugh, there's also a section on nvidia's site that talks about performance issues.. and how to solve some of them.
<gatewaydrug> sadly, i dont remember, this isnt my box, its my fathers
<scunizi> gatewaydrug, why not just reinstall the print driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> gatewaydrug is it a brother or lexmark something?
<alp_> Jack_Sparrow: I turned off WEP but I still can't get any scan results
<gatewaydrug> the printer works fine
<gatewaydrug> it just doesnt print legal paper
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry, no answers for you on that.
<gatewaydrug> and thats what its mostly used for
<scunizi> alp_, do you have more than one wireless manager installed?  if so eliminate all but one.
<gatewaydrug> the printer is a MFC 8440, Brother
<Jack_Sparrow> gatewaydrug reinstall the driver
<gatewaydrug> already did
<gatewaydrug> didnt work
<alp_> I just have one
<scunizi> gatewaydrug, change the printer default in http://localhost:631
<tritium> !enter | gatewaydrug
<ubottu> gatewaydrug: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gatewaydrug> already done but in the system>administrator   the default paper is already set to legal
<Jacob235> irc.area51irc.org #help for ubuntu
<Jacob235> irc.area51irc.org #help for ubuntu
<Jacob235> irc.area51irc.org #help for ubuntu
<Jacob235> irc.area51irc.org #help for ubuntu
<Jacob235> irc.area51irc.org #help for ubuntu
<FloodBot2> Jacob235: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gatewaydrug> any other idea is very muched welcomed
<Jacob235> irc.area51irc.org #help for ubuntu
<Jacob235> irc.area51irc.org #help for ubuntu
<Jacob235> irc.area51irc.org #help for ubuntu
<Jacob235> irc.area51irc.org #help for ubuntu
<FloodBot2> Jacob235: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Front_Desk> is there a generic touchscreen callibration utility?
<ircdcl> !op | Jacob235
<ubottu> Jacob235: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Front_Desk> I plugged my touchscreen in and it just worked. very nice! but it needs callibration.
<flugh> scunizi, getting the newer beta driver now, thanks. bookmarking the linux forums for future use
<scunizi> gatewaydrug, leaving the current driver installed, install another printer (the same) but give it a different name.. that seems to work sometimes.. if it does delete the old printer.
<gatewaydrug> same driver then?
<scunizi> flugh, remember you can't install it until you shut gdm down.. so you have to do everything from the terminal..
<lat> Would you LAN experts please take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79607/
<scunizi> flugh, do you know how to do that
<scunizi> ?
<gatewaydrug> on it, will report back with result
<flugh> gotcha yeah going to fiddle with it now :)
<scunizi> cool
 * scunizi dating myself again
<Jack_Sparrow> flugh Alt-F1 ... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ... Alt-F7     as an example
<Front_Desk> scunizi: try dating others
<Jack_Sparrow> cute
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: I'm still getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79595/
<flugh> later all, /wave. great work on 8.10 by the way. it's come a long way since the debian 1.x days, when the 2.0 release party was the place to be
<scunizi> Front_Desk, :) never believed in harry palms
<scunizi> flugh, working now
<scunizi> ?
<flugh> will nvidia-glx-new get me a beta version? figured the "packaged" that the script downloaded would be lastest stable/release one. i'm going bleeding edge /flex
<Jumblehead> How  do i check a program to see what dependencies fail and what one i need to get ?
<scunizi> flugh, Jack_Sparrow ? will  that do it for flugh? for the new driver or is the beta 180 not part of glx-new?
<qcjn> hi' my ssh server doesn't work again ?
<flugh> i'll give it a shot in a sec and see. /luck
<Jack_Sparrow> Build Dependencies: Most of the time you can install most build dependencies as in this example: sudo apt-get build-dep xvidcap , that will install all the -dev packages that the xvidcap package says it needs to compile
<gatewaydrug> ok... that didnt work... the problem is still the same
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi I was just giving an example of stopping gdm etc.. it was not meant to be cut and pated
<Jack_Sparrow> ste
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, got it .. thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<evolve_> hey guys, would it be possible to use a cron job to start up my computer if it is off?
<Jack_Sparrow> evolve_ do you really want an answer
<jrib> evolve_: not on the computer that is off, no
<Ctee|Linux> need help, if someone want, come in private, too long to explain here
<jadams> I've had ubuntu running for some time on a sata drive.  I just installed a pata drive (first one in this system).  It's set to master, powered, plugged in correctly, recognized in the bios, etc.  However, I have no /dev/hd*.  What am I doing wrong?
<scunizi> Ctee|Linux, use pastebin to explain and post here for anyone to look and answer
<nathan_> could someone tell me the synaptic to get flash player on hardy?
<Ctee|Linux> How can i install a .x86.bin program?
<jrib> nathan_: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> Ctee|Linux: what are you trying to install exactly?
<scunizi> Ctee|Linux, sudo sh <filename.bin>
<evolve_> jadams: are you using grub?
<scunizi> Ctee|Linux, sorry suto sh ./<filename.bin>
<Ctee|Linux> suto?
<scunizi> sudo
<jadams> evolve_, yes I am.  But the windows installation media (just for counterstrike) couldn't use the disk either
<Ctee|Linux> Kk i'll try it
<jadams> I don't know what's up
<scunizi> my bad
<Ctee|Linux> In consoel?
<jrib> Ctee|Linux: did you see my question?
<scunizi> Ctee|Linux, yes
<Ctee|Linux> Planeshift a MMORPG
<Tyger> Hi all. I installed Ubuntu on a Mac OSX system using VirtualBox.  Upon loading, it says it can only load in low resolution mode. Can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<evolve_> jadams: did you attempt to rewrite the master boot record?
<evolve_> jadams: or you see nothing at all?
<jadams> everyone_, no, nothing
<scunizi> Ctee|Linux, you might look at www.getdeb.net for a deb of it.
<jadams> forget it, thanks for the help
<scunizi> Ctee|Linux, or playdeb.net
<yuri> hi guys I have a weird wifi issue. I have tried 2 different wifi adapters and they both pick up wireless netwroks, yet when i connect to them it automatically says connected to "none" and I have 0bars of reception... any idea? the internal one is a broadcom and i used the built in fwcutter in 8.04. the other is a RA chipset i believe and it is open sourced
<Ctee|Linux> deb?
<Ctee|Linux> scunizi,  A deb?
<evolve_> yuri: did you restart the computer post intallation?
<yuri> evolve_: several times
<scunizi> Ctee|Linux, deb is the file that is installable in debian and ubuntu.. amoung others.. it's like an exe of sorts..
<yuri> it worked after the first restart, then I updated the system and the next restart screwed it all up
<Tyger> Did anyone see my issue above?
<scunizi> Ctee|Linux, deb is the extension.. <file_name.deb>
<Ctee|Linux> scunizi, Ok i'll test it since what Jrib said didnt worke
<askvictor> I have two NICs - one connected to a router, which connects to the internet, the other connected to another computer. How can I get the middle computer to act as a router? I don't think I need NAT/masq - I just need to forward packets, no?
<Ctee|Linux> scunizi, Mine is a .bin not a .deb
<evolve_> yuri: what chipset are you running?
<scunizi> Ctee|Linux, a bin typically is installed with " sudo sh ./<filename.bin>
<evolve_> yuri: lspci to find out
<scunizi> no quotes (")
<jon5000> Hello.  Trying to install... have a q. about partitioning my disks for a dual boot setup with vista (already loaded).  Just got to the last line of the instruction for this section and it said to make sure that the windows partition has a mount point.  it doesnt.  in order to make it so, I have to enter the dialogue box and "change" that partition to  ntfs (which it already is) in order to enable myself to create this mount poin
<yuri> evolve_: broadcom
<Ctee|Linux> scunizi, "Can't open ./Planeshift
<Ctee|Linux> scunizi, "Can't open ./PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin"
<evolve_> yuri: read this then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/
<Jack_Sparrow> Ctee|Linux chmod +x planeshift and then ./planeshift
<Tyger> Hi all. I installed Ubuntu on a Mac OSX system using VirtualBox.  Upon loading, it says it can only load in low resolution mode. Can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<funkja> What is a good channel to ask random non-language specfic programming questions in?
<gatewaydrug> setting up my broadcom card took ages... im sending good karma your way
<evilbug> how can i enable samba on my machine (xubuntu 8.10) so that i can transfer files between computers on my network?
<Ctee|Linux> Jack_Sparrow, X.x Got nothing out of what you've said
<kindofabuzz> is it possible to have shade window without emerald?
<scunizi> Ctee|Linux, syntax is everything.. caps, small characters etc.. you have to do it right.. sudo sh ./PlaneShift etc.etc.etc.
<gatewaydrug> so... anybody has any new ideas for my printer... i tried installing the driver again and nothing has changed
<ircdcl> any Emacs gurus here? pm me please since its off-topic, just a got a couple noob questions :)
<scunizi> Ctee|Linux, Jack_Sparrow may have the answer.. see above
<Jack_Sparrow> Ctee|Linux You have been given all you need several times and there is a howto readme on the site where you got that file.  Following tose instructions would be a good start
<yuri> evolve_: there is no documentation on 8.10... it worked fine in 8.04
<Ctee|Linux> Jack_Sparrow, Ok thanks
<jon5000> anybody?
<qcjn> gnutron: still having problem with ssh ? :(
<mei> não estou entendendo não!
<Jack_Sparrow> jon5000 skip that and we can add in the mount later.. better than making a mistake now
<jon5000> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> jon5000 hope that made sense
<mei> eu sou brasileiro
<mei> from brasil
<scunizi> !es | mei
<ubottu> mei: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jack_Sparrow> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, that's what I was looking for.
<jon5000> yeah.  as long as we can add it later.  i didnt understand why the instruction was asking for that.
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi what was?
<robb_m> scunizi, Jack_Sparrow knows ubot quite well ;)
<mei> como que faz?
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, the !br
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi tougher when the country has two distinct languages
<yuri> iwconfig gives me an entry called pan0... what is this?
<scunizi> mei, /j #ubuntu-br
<Pretto> mei vá para o #ubuntu-br
<mei> companheiros desculap mas acho que cai aqui por acidente
<Jumblehead> i cant get Sauerbraten to run  ayeeeee.... anhy suggestions
<gatewaydrug> anybody else has had trouble printing legal documents
<Jack_Sparrow> Jumblehead did you look at my instructions from earlier and do you get any errors
<kindofabuzz> should i be using c99-gcc to compile?
<Jumblehead> could we go over that again im legally blind ( and stupid)
<scunizi> gatewaydrug, I typically have to change it in the driver setup first then when I print I "file/print" change to legal (again) and print
<Jack_Sparrow> Jumblehead  just pm'd it
<vraa_> hey guys, i am having an issue with apt-get upgrade -> http://pastebin.com/m371d2b70 (i am using ssh to a remote machine)
<gatewaydrug> but i changed it both in the printer settings and double checked that OO was also set for legal, and still not working
<Jack_Sparrow> Jumblehead is sauerb on your desktop
<jrib> vraa_: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<Jumblehead> oh when i try to add those lib..... they  said i would have to remove others is that ok jack?
<Jumblehead> ]\
<vraa_> jrib: i checked my free space though, i have plenty of free space
<Jumblehead> yes jack
<Jack_Sparrow> Jumblehead try it without those first
<jrib> vraa_: in /boot?  Are you sure?
<vraa_> how would i check free space through command line?
<tritium> vraa_: df -h
<vraa_> i will double check /boot, i just realized in linux there are seperate partitions for everything
<jrib> vraa_: not by default
<vraa_> yes, /boot is full, you're a genius
<jrib> on ubuntu anyway
<vraa_> well i think i did them seperate because i was learning how to do raid
<Pretto> mei, digita /j #ubuntu-br
<jordan_> I just installed apache2 used all defaults and there is no /usr/local/apache2 directory
<bdizzle> so I was wondering if other than KDE, GNOME, and X, along with Aqua and Win32, are there any other desktop interfaces to play around with?
<scunizi> jordan_, check /var/www
<godgryphon> Hey, I was wondering if there is an active voice changer for linux, so when I talk into the microphone is changes the pitch on the fly.
<Jumblehead> jack... im a total newbie i tried puutin in chmod +x sauerbraten_unix no file directory was found.. i installed sauerbraten from synaptic package
<vraa> sorry i got disconnected
 * scunizi then says.. eye'll b baack
<Jack_Sparrow> Jumblehead how did you try to run it
<miisterg> hi
<vraa> okay so what's the various things i can do to fix the full /boot safely
<vraa> i guess i could remove older kernels that are there right?
<jschall> when i set up a shared directory and try to access it, it pops up a password prompt and won't accept any passwords. why is this?
<scunizi> vraa, that would be a good thing
<jordan_> scunizi there is a /var/www what about it
<mei> como que chego em ubuntu-br
<vraa> scunizi: removing older kernels is a good thing... right?
<miisterg> im trying to share my internet connection over a secondary NIC. how do i set it to share the connection from eth1 over eth0?
<wozzy> http://EXgirl007.myhotpicss.com/?id=230bcd96 HOTTEST GIRL YOULL EVER SEE
<Jumblehead> it installed launcher  in my games folder.. applications/games/sauerbraten
<Jack_Sparrow> miisterg read up on firestarter
<scunizi> jordan_, with apache installed then it creates a /var/www so maybe you're looking in the wrong place for the config files.. sudo updatedb then locate apache
<Jack_Sparrow> Jumblehead have you opened terminal and tried to execute it
<Pretto> mei, digita /j #ubuntu-br
<scunizi> mei, digita /join #ubuntu-br
<Jumblehead> Jack_Sparrow, i put this in termina /usr/games/sauerbratenl and it doesnt work but gives me an error
<vraa> "sudo apt-get autoremove" removes old kernels :)
<qcjn> how com my ssh don't work, even if it,s started,and vnc works iaming at the same adress?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jumblehead try in term typing sauerbratten
<jschall> when i don't check "guest access" in the file sharing menu, what is the password to the share?
<Jumblehead> dont know what that means
<huy_> i'm running 8.10, and i have a 800x600 resolution, but i know my computer can support more than that. help?
<Hax_Man> ...stupid... XChat gnome...
<Jack_Sparrow> Jumblehead go to terminal.. cd applications/games
<scunizi> vraa, didn't for me.. but did find something else that need removing.
<mei> digita onde?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jumblehead path may very for you
<gatewaydrug> so nobody here has a brother printer?
<vraa> i just tried "sudo apt-get clean"
<Jack_Sparrow> mei English only please
<jrib> !x > huy_
<ubottu> huy_, please see my private message
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, we're trying to help him sign into the portugese channel.. I think he might not be using a typical irc client
<mei> não sei inglês e agora
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi if he can get here.. he can get there..
<mei> to excluido?
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, maybe.. unless he's using something like pidgin
<ircdcl> what Jack_Sparrow said.
<huy_> thanks
<mei> primeira vez que entro nessa sala
<Jumblehead> ok Jack , you want me to type in anoter path with the cd infront of it?
<snarkster> if i hit ctrl-f1 i get a black screen with flashing characters at top.. how can i change virtual terminals settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jumblehead manually browse to the folder or use gksudo nautilus to do it
<scunizi> snarkster, have you tried ctrl+alt+f2.. sometimes f1 is used
<snarkster> yah its the same
<ircdcl> Any Emacs gurus availble for a couple noob questions, pm me please since it's off-topic ty.
<jrib> ircdcl: #emacs
<ircdcl> ok
<ircdcl> ty jrib
<jrib> !away > qb|away
<ubottu> qb|away, please see my private message
<qb|away> Pff
<qb|away> You've told me that before
<Jumblehead> under user/games/sauerbraten all launchers work except for sauerbraten
<gnutron> qcjn: is vnc listening on port 22, if so the ssh server cannot bind to the same port.
<qb|away> I don't see what is noisy about a nick change.
<jrib> qb|away: it's the rules here
<ayeo> hi all
<scunizi> gnutron, usually 5900 I think
<qb|away> rules? nick changes forbidden?
<ayeo> how to make xchat to use port 6667?
<hotte-> which linux-backports-modules i need for ubuntu intrepid?
<qcjn> gnutron: i ll look, but i don't think so
<scunizi> qb|away, just the away message
<jrib> qb|away: it's not up for debate in this channel.  #ubuntu-ops if you wish
<qb|away> what away message?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jumblehead do you see any error
<qb|away> I don't have an away message as far as I know
<gnutron> qcjn: i wouldn't think vnc would use 22, but i can't understand why you're having troubles with ssh.
<RippleMaster> in other words "we can debate but you can't"
<scunizi> qb|away, sorry.. I re-looked and it was just a nick change
 * RippleMaster smachs justice in the face
<qb|away> ok, np :)
<RippleMaster> or, rather, smacks :P
<Jumblehead> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Jack_Sparrow> RippleMaster offtopic
<jrib> RippleMaster: no, in other words: #ubuntu is for support and #ubuntu-ops is for discussion of administrative matters...
<warz> hey all. where does apache2 install it's config files at on ubuntu, via apt-get?
<hotte-> i need help: how to install linux-backports-modules
<gnutron> warz: /etc/apache2  or /etc/apache
<jrib> warz: /etc/apache2/
<\Kira> Are there any good linux games that arnt FPS? I hate Computer FPS's, they always lag like hell :(
<jb_in_nyc_> hi gang. Does anyone know how to uninstall Dropbox?
<RippleMaster> the sarcasm and face indicate joking.. however... i have no reason to be here at the moment. Adios.
<qcjn> gnutron: to start it a gotta mke sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start     right ?
<warz> i always liked played the old quake arena on linux :P
<gnutron> qcjn: correct
<\Kira> warz: isnt that a FPS, though?
<warz> well, yea... it is :P
<qcjn> gnutron: i've looked on the rooter, the only thing i see forwarded on port 22 is ssh
<\Kira> warz: I should look that game up, though. I've heard alot about it, but never seen any game footage
<node357> if you like quake 3, check out nexuiz
<warz> it's pretty old, but iirc, it's open source and me and a buddy used to mess around with it
<vraa> "sudo rm /boot/*.bak" thats what i ran and it fixed my /boot issues
<Jack_Sparrow> \Kira look into world of padman or frozen bubble .. there are lots of fun games..
<warz> it's fast paced and fun with friends.
<qcjn> gnutron: how can i look in the computer if something else works on port 22, i'd be surprise
<dekkong> llo I have some NTFTFS partitions and they wont get auto mounted when I start ubuntu. How can I get them to be auto mounted?
<scunizi> \Kira, check out getdeb.net and playdeb.net
<\Kira> Jack_Sparrow: padman a FPS, which means Lag :(. I've heard of frozen bubble, it is multiplayer?
<dekkong> damn keyboard :P
<warz> Kira, there was another interesting game i used to want to play called Defcon
<warz> it looks fun on a lan, or something
<Jack_Sparrow> \Kira no lag on padman for me.. but ok.. frozen bubble is cute single player game
<jordan_> http://localhost/var/www/   so is this how i test is my apache server is working?
<\Kira> scunizi: I know of those sites, I was just asking for opinions from people. Ive already looked alot into linux gaming, and it seems to be mostly based around laggy FPS
<scunizi> jordan_, just http://localhost
<warz> jordan, i believe /var/www/ is just the path to the html
<warz> not the url
<gnutron> qcjn: your box is working  on your ip, i checked ssh server is responding
<Jumblehead> where are .exe located?
<\Kira> warz: I installed sauerbraten on a bunch of accounts at my school, helps me pass time in marketing XD
<scunizi> jordan_, or if there are other servers installed http://localhost:80
<Jumblehead> typically
<Jack_Sparrow> \Kira It is up to you but this is support not gaming discussions and polls
<jaakkome> How can I change the resolution my login manager is using? (on xubuntu)
<scunizi> Jumblehead, there are no .exe's in linux
<\Kira> Jack_Sparrow: Ill try out world of padman, thanks for the input
<Jumblehead> ahh i think the launcher in the gmaes menu gave me a sdead link
<jordan_> wee! localhost worked
<warz> nice. we used to have Unreal Tournament on several computer at school back in the day
<winston_> hi, whenever i boot up in ubuntu 8.10 my hostname is the default deskotp-local.local (or whatever it is - i forgot!)
<\Kira> Jack_Sparrow: and sorry, I guess I should have picked a better place to ask
<Jumblehead> non existing one does this happen?
<sigterm> yarr!
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gnutron> warz: /var/www is doc root    /etc/apache2 is server root. you need to edit the httpd.conf and ubuntu uses a different name for the file.
<\Kira> sweet :D
<\Kira> thanks
<winston_> anyways, when i relogin it is fixed, also i know the host changes when i login first because i can't launch any apps
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gnutron> qcjn: whats the error you get trying to ssh to the host
<nathan_> how can i get my ge force fx 550 graphics card to wrk?
<niriven> Will my 32-bit software run on 64-bit gentoo? Is 64-bit gentoo still as much as a hassle as it was before? :)
<scunizi> niriven, this isn't a gentoo channel..
<biouser> why does www.ekiga.net have a self-signed ssl certificate?
<qcjn> gnutron: excuse me, when it asked for password, i enter it and it does nt work, looks like the same problem as last time
<niriven> Oops. gentoo/*ubuntu
<sigterm> biouser, maybe the paying thawte or someone for a cert was beneath them
 * sigterm shrugs
<NotADJ> When did Python 2.6 come, and why isn't in the repos.
<snarkster> if your virtual terminal is all jacked up but still works.. just do tput reset tput init stty sane
<niriven> NotADJ, Because its the bridge between 2.5.x and 3.0?
<NotADJ> Oh noes!
<NotADJ> :P
<NotADJ> niriven: Alright, thank you
<NotADJ> :D
<vraa> how... um, do i use denyhosts? i just did "sudo apt-get install denyhosts"
<qcjn> gnutron: i enter the user@localadress but that doesn't seems to be the error
<gnutron> qcjn: does the login username exist in /etc/passwd?
<niriven> NotADJ, I think its supposed to be used more for checking to see if your code willw ork on 3.0 (completely differnt), 3.0 will break code, 2.6 will allow you to migrate easier.
<jordan_> Can i put cgi scripts in /var/www
<niriven> NotADJ, All an assumption though :)
<qcjn> gnutron: i ll go and check
<gnutron> qcjn: you must login using a valid username
<dekkong> Hello guys! I have some NTFS partitions how can I get these to automount themselves?
<scunizi> !mount | dekkong
<ubottu> dekkong: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<scunizi> !fstab | dekkong
<ubottu> dekkong: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<NotADJ> !python2.6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python2.6
<NotADJ> !info python2.6
<ubottu> Package python2.6 does not exist in intrepid
<nathan_> how can i get my ge force fx 550 graphics card to wrk?
<winston_> did you try drivers nathan?
<niriven> nathan42100, Install nvidia-legacy drivers?
<scunizi> nathan_, see above ^--^
<heymynameisfred> any db admins?
<warz> is there a way to make ls sort by 'type'? basically just listing directories before non-directories
<nathan_> were do i get them grom?
<nathan_> from
<niriven> nathan42100, The repository
<niriven> oops.
<scunizi> nathan_, System>Admin>synaptic
<gatewaydrug> so to go back to the last LTR from the 8.10, how do I go about it?
<winston_> warz: man ls
<qcjn> gnutron: it's the same username as always, the same i use in vnc
<winston_> and try ls -r (or maybe its ls -R)
<Jack_Sparrow> gatewaydrug not without a backup
<heymynameisfred> wondering if anyone has an opinion on mysql vs postgresql
<winston_> i wish!
<winston_> i should look into that
<gatewaydrug> not as easy going back as it is going foward jack?
<qcjn> gnutron: i see something in the passwd file, the last line sshd something
<Jack_Sparrow> gatewaydrug you could save /home to somewhere then stamp it back on your fresh install
<scunizi> heymynameisfred, there's lot of discussion about that by googling
<gnutron> qcjn: grep username /etc/passwd   if it's not there, it won't let you in.
<Jack_Sparrow> gatewaydrug no going back without a backup
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrading
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<qcjn> sshd:x:118:65534::/var/run/sshd:/usr/sbin/nologin
<Guest3004> Boa noite galera sou novo por aui ok
<heymynameisfred> basically, i inherited an old school icobol isam db that i use odbc to pull data out of
<gatewaydrug> argh
<heymynameisfred> thats the other part i was typing out
<heymynameisfred> sorry
<heymynameisfred> ive read the debates between my and post
<gnutron> qcjn: you dont login as sshd
<heymynameisfred> im leaning towards post, but none of the discussion really cover what im trying to do--more web based stuff
<russ5811> i just inserted an SD card which i have used many times. its formatted ext3 (just did it w/ partition manager) however, when i attempt to save a file on it, it says I don't have access. it won't let me change permissions either. any suggestions?
<nathan_> cant find nvidea legacy drvers? please help
<gnutron> qcjn: login with the same name as your /home/username directory.
<Jack_Sparrow> russ5811 First, check the ownership: Open a terminal and type cd /media ...then type... ls -la ...then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /media/yourPartition  (On a live system you must create a user name first) followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /media/yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la to verify
<Jack_Sparrow>  the permissions are set
<gnutron> qcjn: ssh -l user ip
<Coded1> how do I change the server apt-get is using for packages?  the server I'm 'stuck' with is giving me ~ 20kb/s
<Coded1> ?
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<russ5811> k. i'll give it a shot.. thanks.
<nathan_> cant find nvidea legacy drvers? please help
<scunizi> nvidia-glx-legacy nathan_ .. just looked it up in Synaptic
<winston_> nathan_ open terminal do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<scunizi> nathan_, click the search button and type in nvidia.. there will be lots of things.. just scroll to the nvidia section and you'll see it.
<Coded1> is there a command line method of selecting a server or a conf file?
<Shoopuf> If I download the newest package from this source [ https://launchpad.net/~nijel/+archive/ ] for phpMyAdmin, do I/should I remove the old phpMyAdmin first? I'm using 2.11.3deb1ubuntu1.1...
<nathan_> found it now wich ones do i download? all?
<Shoopuf> i think I'm using Gutsy server
<winston_> Coded1 - all the configurations are in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jumblehead> anybody know command are exact instruction on how to get pas this error..Major opcode of failed request:  135 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<Jumblehead>   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)?
<russ5811> jack_sparrow, i can't cd to the sd card (it is mounted)
<scunizi> nathan_, no just the legacy one
<winston_> russ5811 - how did youo mount it
<Coded1> winston_; ty
<russ5811> plugged it in. then i formatted it. then i went to computer, right click, mount
<winston_> np, coded1 make sure you backup that file
<scunizi> nathan_, also have you looked at system>admin>hardware drivers? might already be listed there.
<qcjn> gnutron: http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1274568
<nathan_> thanks
<gnutron> qcjn: have you re-installed ssh server
<Jumblehead> sauerbraten will not start (Major opcode of failed request:  135 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<Jumblehead>   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<justin_> hey, when i am using firefox, it seems kind of laggy,.. where as my windows partition uses ie and it is more pleasing to the eye, it scrolls better, and works better, why is this and what can i do to make firefox work better
<gnutron> qcjn: the key verification failed if youre sure you know why, then rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<russ5811> did you get that, winston?
<Coded1> anyone know of a program that will benchmark my machine?
<Coded1> or recommend one?
<gnutron> qcjn: rm the file on the box you are ssh'ing from, not the server.
<Shoopuf> I am running Ubuntu Hardy LTS... I downloaded phpMyAdmin 2.11.3 through the default apt-get... But I found this website [ https://launchpad.net/~nijel/+archive/ ] and it has version 3.0. Can I just install this guys sources.list and download the package, or should I uninstall the old phpMyAdmin first? I don't want to lose my settings, but I want to ugprade to 3.0
<Jumblehead> Major opcode of failed request:  135 (XFree86-VidModeExtension) any help plz?
<Jumblehead>   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<blackvd> Is there anyway to convert an external HDD from ntfs to ext without loosing data?
<scunizi> Shoopuf, upgrading from outside sources might break your system
<qcjn> gnutron: yes i did...i've just made an upgrade..remember last time, after an upgrade it did the same thing...~/.ssh/known_hosts & and this tells me something
<scunizi> blackvd, nope.. it involves formattin
<Shoopuf> scunizi: Shoot... The version of phpMyAdmin I have is so old!
<scunizi> *formatting
<xingjiu1> see  you night
<nathan_> how do i get desktop effects to work?
<scunizi> nathan_, did you get the driver enabled?
<gnutron> qcjn: ok, just rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts  the try  again, accept the key and login.
<blackvd> scunizi, of course, stupid driver keeps getting corrupt and i dont have a windows machine to fix it with.
<leohartx> how do i install zsnes emulator in my ubuntu 8.10 64 bit ( i used Add/Remove... but after installation, zsnes did not work)
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<blackvd> *driver=drive
<winston_> hey russ still there?
<nathan_> pretty sure
<russ5811> here winston
<scunizi> nathan_, open a terminal and type glxgears.. do you see anything?
<winston_> mount | grep '/dev/'sd[b-g]
<winston_> do that
<Meshezabeel> my synaptic seems to have different third party sources than my sources.list, any ideas how that is possible? I thought synaptic took its info from sources.list?
<winston_> tell me the output
<russ5811> exactly like that?
<nathan_> were is the terminal
<russ5811> nathan, accessories
<scunizi> nathan_, Applications>accessories
<Coded1> I guess it would help that I'm not using X, so if anyone knows of a text based benchmark app it would be great
<winston_> nathan - applications -> acessories -> terminal
<Shoopuf> So is there a way for me to get the latest phpMyAdmin 3.0 for Ubuntu Hardy without using an "outside source" ?? Can I sneak it in from, like, an Ibex repository? (not sure how this works)
<Coded1> :)
<winston_> Coded, you were just in X though
<winston_> er nvrmind
<jordan_> ok so I installed the apache2, and libapache2-mod-perl2.  I have found out the doc root is at /var/www/ and server root is /etc/apache2.   Now I can sudo apache2ctl -k start and the http://localhost/ and it will give me the index.html file in /var/www/ but if i try to run cust.pl it asks me if i want to save the file
<winston_> yeah russ
<winston_> just like that
<leohartx> how do i install zsnes emulator in my ubuntu 8.10 64 bit ( i used Add/Remove... but after installation, zsnes did not work)
<nathan_> yes i see gears
<qcjn> gnutron: i ve removed the "rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts" ssh'ing from, not the server
<winston_> nathan_ do glxinfo | grep direct
<qcjn> gnutron: don't work
<winston_> tell me if its a yes or no
<qcjn> gnutron: should i try the server
<Coded1> winston_; nope I just wanted to know how to change to a better server for apt-get
<newfeats> hah
<newfeats> ?
<jordan_> I guess i need to set to addhandler cgi-script .pl?
<gnutron> qcjn: it should work from the LAN or WAN now.
<nathan_> no clue you lost me there!
<newfeats> hahhaha
<winston_> Coded1, where are you located
<russ5811> winston, here's the output     /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<scunizi> nathan_, good you're almost there.. close the gears window and do what winston_ said.. glxinfo | grep direct
<Coded1> I have the server version of X; trying to set up some apps and its slow as heck; toronto canada
<Coded1> :)
<warz> where should i place soft links for global command usage at? /bin/ ?
<winston_> in terminal
<scunizi> nathan_, type that in the terminal
<winston_> warz, it depends
<orph17> let's go Ubuntu, let's go!
<winston_> /usr/local/bin might be a better path
<winston_> or /usr/bin
<warz> hm.
<qcjn> gnutron: took off that file, and it don,t work, lan or wan adress
<nathan_> no
<warz> doesn't look like /usr/local/bin does anything on ubuntu? thats where i had it
<warz> but it didn't seem to work there
<Coded1> the sources.list gives me a ca.*.* repo but its very slow, I d/l the 600mb iso @ 800-950kbs
<gnutron> qcjn: let me try, one sec
<russ5811> winston, did you see the output?
<winston_> warz do this:  $PATH | grep '/usr/local/bin'
<scunizi> nathan_, were you able to enable the restricted drivers in system>admin>hardware drivers?
<qcjn> gnutron: remember what zsq....  proposed, you know it worked after
<winston_> nevermind lol
<winston_> oops
<gnutron> qcjn: it's answering just fine on your internet address.
<Ctee|Linux> How do i setup my permission on the thing i just installed?
<winston_> Ctee|Linux - man chmod
<aussie_nutt> hehehe
<winston_> what permission settings do you want?
<nathan_> doing it now
<qcjn> gnutron: zsquareplusc proposed something, and that did it, if i remember well
<Shoopuf> Anybody know if the phpMyAdmin outside repository here [ https://launchpad.net/~nijel/+archive/ ] is safe to use in Hardy LTS? I am thinking of downloading it, but nut sure if I should remove my old phpMyAdmin first or not
<Coded1> its ca.archive.ubuntu.com thats listed with various subfolders the ping is approx 40ms but I can only get 20kbs if I'm lucky
<nathan_> sweetnes thanks allot everyone
<gnutron> qcjn: ssh -l name host    name must exist in /etc/passwd exactly.
<winston_> warez, if /usr/local/bin is in your $PATH then it will exec from terminal
<scunizi> nathan_, got them going?  your next question will probably be how to get the cube working....
<winston_> by default it is
<gnutron> qcjn: login name must exist on the server, that is.
<Flannel> Shoopuf: What's wrong with the one in the repository?
<qcjn> gnutron: must i add it or something
<jordan_> Ok now i find /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ and i put my .pl in there and i try http://localhost/cgi-bin/c.pl and it says The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<russ5811> winston_, did you get that ouput i posted?
<Shoopuf> Flannel: The one in the repository is like version 2.11, but this guys sources.list has the latest (recommended) version 3.1
<Ctee|Linux> winston_, i do man -chmod /filename ?
<gnutron> qcjn: you have an account on the server already dont you? use that account name
<Shoopuf> Flannel: I am using Hardy LTS, and I think I am using an old repository, not sure how to look in the new one, I am guessing Ibex has a new version of phpMyAdmin
<lvlefisto> Is anyone having problems after updating to linux kernel 2.6.27-9? I am having problems with pidgin.
<winston_> Ctee - man is the program that is used to look up documentation
<gnutron> qcjn: unless your ISP is blocking, but its not blocking me.
<Flannel> Shoopuf: you can browse at packages.ubuntu.com
<winston_> man chmod - just opens the manual page for chmod
<mikeh789> a have a question about gnome panels...
<winston_> mikeh789 please ask
<Flannel> winston_: Please be helpful when helping
<qcjn> gnutron: that's what i do  "ssh serverusername@local or wan adress" both don't work, fails at the password
<Flannel> Ctee|Linux: you mean you now have a new harddrive? or what?
<winston_> Flannel - sorry, i wasn't very accurate
<mikeh789> thanks,, I want to maximize windows above the panel..
<Flannel> Ctee|Linux: Ah, planeshift.   What permissions do you need to set?
<mikeh789> but not use auto-hide
<jordan_> Do i need to AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl in apache.conf or httpd.conf?
<gnutron> qcjn: use ssh -l username ip-address   the numeric ip.
<qcjn> gnutron: ive deleted the hos file on the client side
<Ctee|Linux> Flannel, I just installed a game (Planeshift) and it says that i don't have the permission to run it.... and i installed it widely
<qcjn> ok
<gnutron> qcjn: you cannot delete  that file
<Shoopuf> Flannel: OK I found phpmyadmin in the intrepid packages... http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/phpmyadmin ... How to get this and uninstall my old one?
<qcjn> gnutron: i did
<gnutron> qcjn: you'll lose internet with no /etc/hosts
<winston_> russ - sorry about that i get distracted...
<russ5811> i am unable to cd to an SD card and it is preventing me from saving files to it. here's the command i put in: mount | grep '/dev/'sd[b-g] and here's the output from said command: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<winston_> did you solve your issue?
<Flannel> Shoopuf: you shouldn't mix packages (intrepid, hardy)
<russ5811> no prob
<qcjn> gnutron: it's connected, that way
<qcjn> gnutron: ssh -l username ip-address
<mcarter> hello
<Flannel> Ctee|Linux: It's likely that the instructions you were following (I'm sure there's a README somewhere) tells you what to do after you've run the bin file.  Unfortunately, it could be all sorts of things, so someone would have to be familiar with planeshift to know.
<qcjn> gnutron: the only difference i see is the -l and no @
<Ctee|Linux> Flannel, Ok thanks
<mcarter> I'm trying to figure out how to configure my video card in ubuntu 8.10 -- the only video related config screen i can find is 'screen resolution'
<scunizi> mcarter, what kind of card?
<gnutron> qcjn: so, you've connected to the server via ssh?
<winston_> russ you determined you had read/write privledges to the device right?
<mcarter> scunizi,  "Out of the box, the graphic card Intel GMA 950, is well detected, ..."
<russ5811> i tried to change the permissions but it won't let me. let me tell you exactly what it says..one sec
<mcarter> I'm actually just trying to figure out how to see if it was indeed well configured -- i can't find any reference to the graphics card anywhere
<qcjn> gnutron: yes it's connected, with the -l and no @ between user and ip
<nathan_> how do i get my visual effects to work?
<scunizi> mcarter, is the resolution out of wack?
<joseph> Okay, n00b question, but how do I boot ubuntu8.10 into command line? I just updated and now the login screen is in a bad frequency range...
<qcjn> gnutron: i don't understand why ?
<gnutron> qcjn: good, but no hosts file on the client box will cause problems.
<mcarter> scunizi, res is fine -- redrawing is *slow* -- how it tends to be whenever my graphics card drivers aren't installed
<winston_> joseph - when your machine turns on, press esc when it says grub booting automtaically
<russ5811> winston_, it says owner:root create and delete, group: root access files, others: blank, access files
<joseph> right, got it there
<nathan_> how do i get my visual effects to work? anyone?
<mcarter> scunizi, just seeing chat here in xchat has slow repainting sometimes
<qcjn> gnutron: so can i retrive it
<russ5811> but it doesn't give me the option to change them
<winston_> then press e on the ubuntu 8.04 entry, and add a 3 to the end of that line
<gnutron> qcjn: not without tools, but its easy to create/edit a new one
<winston_> then press enter i think
<winston_> and then b on the entry you just edited
<nathan_> how do i get my visual effects to work? anyone?
<winston_> nathan_ did you get glxinfo | grep direct - to say yes?
<gnutron> qcjn: never delete a system file unless you make a backup.
<nathan_> yup
<scunizi> mcarter, sometimes the cards are not detected or configured correctly.  in a terminal try gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and in the file that opens, in the first paragraph or so, mentions how to reconfigure X .. it will re-detect the card and hopefully configur the correct driver.
<joseph> I only have Ubuntu 8.10 lines, but which line do I add it to, kernel or initrd?
<joseph> Or root?
<itai_michaelson> whats a light weight pdf reader for ubuntu?
<Jumblehead> Can someone please help me, i cant get sauerbraten to run.. I downloaded through synaptic package but it wont work i get this X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<russ5811> itai, it's pre installed document reader
<qcjn> gnutron: now it's working the old way "ssh user@ip"
<winston_> joseph, the first line at the very end make sure it has a space before it
<Coded1> winston_; changed from ca. to us. and now @ 500+ guess they must be working on the servers over here
<winston_> Coded1, congrats!
<Coded1> ty
<itai_michaelson> russ5811, i did a light weight install so i don't have ubuntu-desktop, do you know the package name?
<leohartx>  how do i install zsnes emulator in my ubuntu 8.10 64 bit ( i used Add/Remove... but after installation, zsnes did not work)
<winston_> itai_michaelson package name of what?
<russ5811> itai, sorry  i don't , but go to add/remove, type in pdf should come up with something
<gnutron> qcjn: you must have had conflicting aliases in /etc/hosts i dont know
<itai_michaelson> winston_, pdf reader
<winston_> leohartx, as far as i know zsnes uses low level machine code for 32 bit
<joseph> Bah, either I did it wrong or command line is out of my frequency range...rebooting
<joseph> Bah, either I did it wrong or command line is out of my frequency range...rebooting
<mcarter> scunizi, is that dexconf?
<winston_> itai_michaelson - evince i think
<joseph> *slaps self for thedouble entry*
<winston_> russ, are you using gnome?
<itai_michaelson> winston_, thanks i'll chcek it out
<russ5811> yes
<scunizi> mcarter, no.. hang on and I'll find it.
<mcarter> scunizi, it also mentions: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jumblehead> Can someone please help me, i cant get sauerbraten to run.. I downloaded through synaptic package but it wont work i get this X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<itai_michaelson> winston_, yes it's evince ,apt-getting it now, thanks!
<qcjn> gnutron: i've deleted it cause that's what i understood you told me at 23:01...22:01 for you...look
<scunizi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ... mcarter  yep
<gnutron> qcjn: /etc/hosts needs atleast this line: 127.0.0.1  localhost
<gatewaydrug> ok... so on the imageable area of the test page it says that its 8.5x14 and yet, it cuts the top 3.5in from the top of the page.. anybody has any idea why this is happening
<joseph> So the first line should be "root (hd0,0) 3"?
<winston_> itai_michaelson - you might want to use synaptic it allows more control over your packages
<winston_> just a reccomendatin
<winston_> joeph, i mean the line that has your kernel image name on it
<qcjn> gnutron: ok, anyway,what do you suggest for me to do ?
<itai_michaelson> winston_, thanks but i'm keeping it light....low specs, you see...
<russ5811> winston, yes i'm using gnome
<mcarter> scunizi, so that isn't interactive, and the xorg.conf it gives me is very short and generic -- not mentioning my graphics card anywhere
<scunizi> gatewaydrug, are  you using built in drivers or did you get them from the brother site?
<winston_> but i think it works
<Shoopuf> OK I added this guy Michal Cihar's repository to my sources.list, but how do i grab the phpmyadmin from it now? :P
<Jumblehead> Can someone please help me, i cant get sauerbraten to run.. I downloaded through synaptic package but it wont work i get this X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Shoopuf> i tried sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, but i think it didnt look in his repository
<joseph> Winston, and I want to put it at the end of that line?
<scunizi> mcarter, typicall for hardy & ibex.. if you eliminate the -phigh it will be more interactive
<qcjn> gnutron: there were about 10 to 20 lines in there
<winston_> joseph, sorry i was mistracked, no i think its fine the way you had it
<winston_> try it
<joseph> I tried it after the root and that didn't work
<gnutron> qcjn: yeah, most were ipv6 lines
<Jumblehead> Can someone please help me, i cant get sauerbraten to run.. I downloaded through synaptic package but it wont work i get this X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<wenko> hey there. I am trying to get sysklogd to email me. Anyone able to help me with this...
<nathan_> winston i got it to say yes but its still not working
<gnutron> qcjn: i think you had a bad alias in there, but youre gonna need  to fix it
<gnutron> qcjn: is /etc/hosts gone?
<winston_> russ, do sudo chown username:users /media/disk
<qcjn> gnutron: i ll look
<Jumblehead> Can someone please help me, i cant get sauerbraten to run.. I downloaded through synaptic package but it wont work i get this X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<winston_> replace username with your user name
<mcarter> scunizi, that seems to ask me almost entirely keyboard questions
<winston_> Jumble you have 3d configured right?
<winston_> glxinfo | grep direct
<winston_> in terminal tell me what it says
<gatewaydrug> anybody here has experience working with brother printers?
<mcarter> scunizi, though it ultimately results in the same simple configuration: http://pastebin.ca/1274589
<Jumblehead> winston not sure......
<winston_> gatewaydrug, yes i ama networked to a b/w printer
<qcjn> gnutron: it's there
<russ5811> winston_, thank you very much!!!
<winston_> russ it works?
<mcarter> is there not a graphical utility anymore to see your video card? I vaguely recall something from ubuntu 7.x in system administration that has sense vanished
<gnutron> qcjn: whew, good, on your client box right?
<russ5811> yes, changed the permissions and let me copy the file
<qcjn> yes
<Jumblehead> i can play fretsonfire but i cant play sauerbraten
<russ5811> thank you
<qcjn> gnutron: yes
<nathan_> winston_it says yes but the visual effects still wont work
<winston_> why?
<biouser> how can I see what ports all of my daemons are listening on?
<gnutron> qcjn: i doubt you'd be here without it. cool. job done
<scunizi> mcarter, xrandr is the system that currently controls video.  I'm not really sure where to go from here. Maybe someone else will be able to take up the task... sorry.. I'm stuck
<joseph> winston - I've tried it at the end of the root line, the kernel line,and the initrd line, still no love
<wenko> gnutron: netstat
<qcjn> gnutron: /etc/hosts
<gatewaydrug> thank god... ok winston so here it is... its a MFC 8440, hooked up via USB... it doesnt print in legal paper... it offers the option, on the test page it says page size 8.5x14... but it chops up the top part of the page
<winston_> oh...
<mcarter> scunizi, thanks for your help, i appreciate it
<winston_> yeah sorry, your on your own :/ i really don't know much about printers and any OS
<Jumblehead> Winston, here is more of the error Major opcode of failed request:  135 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<Jumblehead>   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<gnutron> qcjn: i think you're lock and loaded now, no problems.
<gatewaydrug> aight thx anyway
<qcjn> gnutron: this is what i ve deleted     ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<gnutron> wenko: got it.
<nathan_> can someone help me, my visual effects wont work
<gatewaydrug> if anybody else cares to give this pesky problem a try please oh please give me a hand
<gnutron> qcjn: as well you should have, thats all good now.
<scunizi> mcarter, wish I could have done more.. it's easier editing xorg when it applies.. but ubuntu is trying to make it bullit proof.. ie idiot proof
<gnutron> qcjn: dont mess with hosts file
<joseph> I need to strangle whoever thought changing the refresh rates without asking when updating to 8.10 was a good idea
<gnutron> qcjn: known_hosts is totally different.
<qcjn> gnutron: ok, but like i told you it's what i understood from you...
<qcjn> ok
<nathan_> can someone help me, my visual effects wont work
<mcarter> scunizi, yeah -- I wish they kept that previous video configuration tool they had; its better to have *some* control than none
<winston_> nathan_ go into terminal and do compiz --replace
<evolve_> hey guys, is it possible to setup a cron job to start a computer at a certain time?
<gnutron> qcjn: i think you are ok now, i've got to go.
<winston_> evolve_ definately
<biouser> how to get comprehensive list of what ports are being listened to by what services?
<scunizi> evolve_, not when it's off
<qcjn> gnutron: thanks
<Jumblehead> any ideas winston?
<evolve_> confused, i got a def and a no
<gnutron> qcjn: you're welcome mon ami
<nathan_> says xgl not found
<winston_> jumble busy atm, did you google seach the error codes?
<qcjn> gnutron: have a good night
<nathan_> xgl not present
<Jumblehead> yup non terminal command fixes or suggestions of packages to download
<winston_> evolve_ i will need to check some docs
<gnutron> qcjn: i hope mon ami means my friend :)
<gnutron> qcjn: not hitting on you :)
<qcjn> gnutron: yes :)
<Shoopuf> ok i got the new phpMyAdmin installed through that guys repository, thanks for the help
<Finnish> How do I make a keyboard shortcut in openoffice calc, I want borders around my cell
<lolmar> hi
<gnutron> qcjn: 'till later see you
<CutMeOwnThroat> scunizi, so you can switch it on when it's not off?
<qcjn> gnutok,ciao
<scunizi> CutMeOwnThroat, ??  if the computer is off a cron job won't turn it on.
<joseph> How would I search for instructions on booting 8.10 into command line? I'm missing something...
<nathan_> wintson_says checking for xgl: not present
<evolve_> rsync only takes a long time initially correct? after that would it be possible to rsync continuesly in the background?
<CutMeOwnThroat> scunizi, if it's on, it won't turn it on either :))))))
<d_dyer> Does 8.10 not have the Zoom feature cause Super+scroll does not work
<scunizi> CutMeOwnThroat, eye laddie.. you're right :)
<Jumblehead> Can someone please help me, i cant get sauerbraten to run.. I downloaded through synaptic package but it wont work i get this X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<ircdcl> eye? Lol aye* maybe?
<Meshezabeel> d_dyer: works for me
<xaz446d> hi, when i try to run 'login', i get an error message saying - No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<CutMeOwnThroat> scunizi, you had me thinking there, for quite a moment
<xaz446d> it only happens when im logged in as a normal user. doesn't come up when im logged in as root
<d_dyer> Hmm...
<scunizi> ircdcl, phonetics?
<mudkip> guys how do i add my wifi card
<Meshezabeel> d_dyer: is it ubuntu specific or compiz specific?
<mudkip> i accidentally baleeted it
<ircdcl> !ccms | d_dyer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccms
<d_dyer> IDK
<Coded1> winston_; do you know of a multi processor benchmark software?  I've tried super pi but its only single threaded
<ircdcl> !ccsm | d_dyer
<Synx_micro> Anyone got bluetooth DUN working out of the box on 8.10?
<ubottu> d_dyer: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<d_dyer> ok thanks ircdcl
<ircdcl> yw
<Jumblehead> Can someone please help me, i cant get sauerbraten to run.. I downloaded through synaptic package but it wont work i get this X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Meshezabeel> thanks for showing me a neat feature d_dyer, I never knew this existed before :)
<d_dyer> lol NP
<CutMeOwnThroat> evolve_ *another* computer could turn a switched-off computer on with a cronjob... e.g. if it's just suspended and has wake-on-lan
<winston_> Coded1_ i am completely clueless, search benchmark in synaptic
<Coded1> I tried hardinfo but apparently my dual - dual core xeon @ 2.66x4 runs as fast as a celeron 1.50; thats gotta be a bad sign :(
<winston_> Coded1 i sincerely doubt that, by default ubuntu even on desktops will change clock dynamically accoding to CPU demand
<nathan_> wintson_says checking for xgl: not present
<ircdcl> There's a nice cron GUI too gnome-schedule
<Jumblehead> Can someone please help me, i cant get sauerbraten to run.. I downloaded through synaptic package but it wont work i get this X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<rookie> anyone here using a Pinnacle 80e based USB HD tuner?
<scunizi> Jumblehead, I'll take a stab.. I wonder if sauerbraten need glx to be enabled to run.. do you have restricted drivers enabled? if not enable them. if you have compiz running turn it off.. that might make a difference.
<nathan_> i still cant get my visual effects to work
<lavacano201014> What's the most reliable way to check the amount of hard disk space used?
<rookie> lavacano201014, df -h
<mcarter> Is there some file (or config screen) besides xorg.conf where I can see if my Intel GMA 950 is enabled?
<winston_> nathan - cat /usr/bin/compiz | grep WHITELIST
<nathan_> do i type that in the terminal?
<lavacano201014> rookie: OK, and how do I check to see what's using the most space?
<Dwade09> what is unknown001C1183B09A   found in my home network, inside my gateway modem.
<scunizi> I'm hooked.. tried "free the fish" in terminal
<winston_> lavacano201014:  Applications -> Acessories -> Disk Usage Anyliser
<Dwade09> lol yea thats cool.
<winston_> natah yes
<wenko> hey there. I am trying to get rsyslogd + ommail to email me. Anyone able to help me with this...
<nathan_> ok i typed it in
<winston_> wenk the best you can do for youself is to read the man pages about that, and get the extra doc pages
<scunizi> Dwade09, he just takes forever to swimm aroung the back of the screen
<d_dyer> i have another problem,i cant get my Desktop effects to go to "Normal" it would in 8.04 but in 8.10 is says the following "Desktop effects could not be enabled"Do i need Drivers?
<Mal3ko> how do we check service's cmd startline/parameter?
<winston_> d_dyer:  glxinfo | grep direct
<winston_> tell me yes or no
<Dwade09> scunizi,  i do not have ubuntu but when i did, i let him run all the time.
<d_dyer> Winston:How do i do that?
<Dwade09> scunizi,  he is too cute eh.
<vasandgvd> hi! the bottom panel doesn't show the windows titles. i was experimenting with gnome and its packages... what can i do?
<nathan_> says yes
<winston_> d_dyer:  Applications -> Acessories -> terminal
<Chaosmagi> Are you tired of being stuck in a rut. Life realy not going anywhere. Well all u need to do is !!!!!!!!!!!!!TAKE BACK REALITY!!!!!!!!!!! www.ellis69.webs.com
<d_dyer> ok
<winston_> nathan - then it should be configured correctly
<Dwade09> scunizi,  i am on mac os x wonder if we have one for that
<scunizi> Dwade09, I think most people are not aware of him.. ... for those interested open a terminal and type "free the fish"
<winston_> proves that you have hardware rendering
<nathan_> ok ill test it
<Flare183> i am using a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Wireeless Card, and I just install a new kernel and now the wireless card doesn't work how can I fix this?
<Flare183> Wireless*
<d_dyer> winston: Direct Rendering:Yes
<gatewaydrug> if anyone can help me getting a Brother MFC 8440 printing in legal paper in a box running 8.10 it would be really apreciated... i´ve been trying for hours and cant get it done
<winston_> d_dyer:  do compiz --replace in that program
<d_dyer> in the terminal?
<winston_> yeah
<d_dyer> ok
<nathan_> its still not working
<winston_> nathan_ go to the private message i sent you
<s34n_> when I try to configure before compiling I get this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<liutz> hi,test the chat..
<Flare183> Any Suggestions?
<s34n_> I'm not sure how to fix that
<vasandgvd> hi! the bottom panel doesn't show the windows titles. i was experimenting with gnome and its packages... what can i do?
<d_dyer> winston: i did that,tried to enable them and i get the same message :(
<winston_> what error?
<d_dyer> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<winston_> no did you do compiz --replace - what as the rror it showed you
<d_dyer> Oh one sec
<vasandgvd> hi! the bottom panel doesn't show the windows titles. i was experimenting with gnome and its packages... what can i do?
<gleesond> what utility should I use for connecting to wifi networks?
<winston_> vasandgved, so you have the Window List still there
<d_dyer> winston: compiz --replace in that program-Checking for Xgl: not present. ,Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2562' found ,aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<winston_> gleesond, using gnome?
<winston_> d_dyer, what graphics vendor do you have again?
<d_dyer> Intel
<gleesond> winston_: yeah
<gleesond> I got an eee pc
<russ5811> hi all, networking question for you. i installed ndiswrapper, the utils, and the gtk interface. i have done this previously but tonight, it is not working. it is an amd64 system if that matters. also, i installed the .debs for the 64 bit version? it says the windows driver is working and the hardware is present, yet it is not reading any networks. normally it sees about 20
<wirawan0> Hi I am new here. Is there any specialized chat room for wireless stuff?
<gleesond> now I want to connect it via wifi
<rafa> can someone help me with the live usb creator? its only working with the ubuntu 8.10 iso
<winston_> gleesond, just use the nm-applet that is in your tray
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I am getting this error while reloading Synaptic: "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" How do I fix it?
<n8tuser2> russ5811--> umm how do you know the driver is working? what test you made?
<russ5811> under the gui for windows drivers, it says hardware present. that is what it said the last few months it's been working. not showing anything different, but if there are other tests, i'm all ears
<winston_> gleesond - you do have wifi working right?
<d_dyer> winston_:My graphics Vendor is Intel,it is a embed card on the MoBo
<gleesond> winston_: that was what I needed
<gleesond> it works
<n8tuser2> russ5811--> post the results of these commands,  iwconfig;  ifconfig; route -n ; cat /etc/network/interfaces ; cat /etc/resolv.conf;
<gleesond> thanks
<rafa> anyone have any experience with the live usb creator?
<wirawan0> I guess I just have to ask here. I keep having trouble resuming wireless from sleep (ACPI S3). My hardware is Dell D600 Latitude and the wifi card is ipw2200 (=eth1). The kern.log gives: "ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command."
<Skeer> does the ordered disk of ubuntu server have prints on it? or is it just plain?
<n8tuser2> wirawan0--> just do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<winston_> d_dyer do this - lspci | grep -i intel
<amer> hey guys when i run apt-get install mplayer there is a message recommended packages now do i have to install those or when i click yes it will install automaticly
<david_> it should install dependencies
<n8tuser2> amer--> dependencies are required
<david_> that's the point of apt-get or aptitude
<dmata82> hi
<amer> how can i install those?
<winston_> david - its the package manager
<wirawan0> I did "ifdown eth1" and "ifup eth1" as root; it did not help. I also tried using "rmmod ipw2200" and "modprobe ipw2200" a few times, it also did not help.
<d_dyer> Winston_:ALOT of stuff came up
<winston_> oh
<winston_> d_dyer - pastebin the output of lspci
<biouser>  Calling sip:501@ekiga.net -------23:57:39 Security check failed!!!!!!
<wirawan0> After a while, it finally worked now. But strange---I cannot pinpoint where the problem was.
<david_> winston what are you telling me for exactly I believe someone else has the issue
<d_dyer> ok,but i know what my GFX is and it is only 1 line i could just post it here
<wirawan0> Looks like there is something locked in the hardware and I could not reset it.
<winston_> sure
<winston_> david sorry lspci was for d_dyer
<david_> I was letting him know apt or aptitude will get the dependencies
<david_> np winston
<n8tuser2> wirawan0--> you can try sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<mcarter> I have an aspireone netbook (with integrated intel gma 950); when i try to turn on appearance->visual effects: normal, I get a "searchin for drivers" dialog, then a "cannot enable visual effects" dialog. How do I correct this?
<amer> david     so should i just say yes?
<amer> not to worried recommended packages?
<d_dyer> Winston_:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<n8tuser2> amer go for it
<david_> amer yes
<david_> if you want the program
<dmata82> does anyone knows how to mount the windows files?
<dmata82> i have tried some suggestions but have not worked
<david_> aptitude is better I think
<IndyGunFreak> d_dyer: just curious, what wireless device does that have?
<amer> what do u mean david :)
<amer> i don't want problems
<d_dyer> i dont have any wireless devices on this PC
<david_> has anyone switch to xinet.d from init.d with Ibex?
<david_> amer you wont have problems it will get    the dependencies but I believe using aptitude is better for this
<biouser> anyone set-up ekiga after security check failed warning???!?!
<gatewaydrug> ok people im beggin here... i really really need to get his freaking printer working properly.... i have absolutly no idea whats going on and i need help
<wirawan0> n8tuser2--> I tried it now, but the problem was over already. I will try that again later. For now it seems to do OK. Just a comment: this problem never appeared in 7.04/Feisty.
<Jumblehead> Cant get sauerbraten to work plz help! X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Jumblehead>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<Jumblehead>   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<CO2Games> Hey I have an ethernet port and a wireless card in this machine, and I want to connect another machine with ethernet to a wireless router through this computer, is there a way I can do that?
<wirawan0> But why do I have to restart hal?
<david_> gatewaydawg was is the problem
<david_> oops what is the problem
<IndyGunFreak> d_dyer: if its an aspire one, you should have a wireless device
<gatewaydrug> david_ MCF 8440, ubuntu 8.10
<aussie_nutt> jumb u sure that resolution that it coming out on ur card can handle
<amer> i never used aptitude
<gatewaydrug> its set up to print on legal paper but it cant get it done right... it chops off the top of the page
<david_> ok    is it being recongized by LPD?
<dmata82> have you guys monted the windows files?
<IndyGunFreak> mcarter: what is the wireless device on the aspire ones?
<scunizi> !ics | CO2Games
<ubottu> CO2Games: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<d_dyer> i am not a Acer i am on a HP desktop
<IndyGunFreak> d_dyer: sorry, confused you with someone else
<d_dyer> its ok
<n8tuser2> wirawan0--> sure it has, coming back from hibernate seems problematic
<gatewaydrug> i tried reinstalling the drives, that didnt work... i have no clue why its doing that... before i upgraded to 8.10 it printed fine
<Jumblehead> aussie_nutt, well i dont know how would i change it?
<david_> gatewaydawg have you restarted the daemon since upgrade?
<n8tuser2> wirawan0--> man hald
<Jumblehead> i have a 6100 intergrated nvidia
<bullfist> So I'm a first time ubuntu user... My video card is having issues and I don't even know wher to start.
<gatewaydrug> no
<timboy> can someone help me get my sound working? it works fine in xbmc in 5.1 surround but I can't seem to get it to work normally in ubuntu. Optical audio
<wirawan0> dmata8: are you trying to mount ntfs filesystem?
<gatewaydrug> i mean... it prints fine on letter paper
<n8tuser2> bullfist--> start with livecd to give you a feel
<CO2Games> will this require installing something on the client computer?
<bullfist> I did
<tankpunk> hi all
<bullfist> N8User
<mcarter> IndyGunFreak, some kind of integrated 802.11b/g WLAN
<dmata82> im not even trying
<IndyGunFreak> mcarter: how does lspci identify it?
<dmata82> i cant find the windows partition
<david_> gatewaydawg Im thinking Im not the best source to help you, I would say looking at LPR and /var/lpd/log
<amer> david what is red unavailable and unsatisfied things in aptitude?
<Jumblehead> aussie_nut sauerbraten worked fine on 8.04
<wirawan0> n8tuser2: I am speaking about resuming from "suspend", not from "hibernation"
<gatewaydrug> i cant do that alone my friend, the noob is strong with me
<aussie_nutt> defaults to an resolution unsupported by your X server that all i can think of
<n8tuser2> wirawan0--> pretty much same isnt it?
<CO2Games> because the other 'computer' is a ps2
<mcarter> IndyGunFreak, 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<david_> gatewaydog type in term more /var/lpd/log
<IndyGunFreak> mcarter: sweet..thank you
<Jumblehead> thx aussie but where would i change the default?
<bullfist> I'm a computer tech, and I found this 500mhz computer on the curb. I made it work and wanted to use it in my living room to play downloaded stuff on the TV.
<tankpunk> im currently runnin ubuntu 8.10 intrepid 64, and having a lot of java problems, is there currently a java plugin that works with pogo for mozilla 64?
<david_> amer hmmm  I am not sure what your doing exactly are you in term?
<wirawan0> dmata8: did you try this command:  cat /proc/partitions  . What did you see? Did you see a partition whose size is similar to your windows partition?
<amer> i'm trying to install mplayer
<amer> k3b
<amer> xine
<dmata82> you mean to try it in terminal?
<bullfist> I used ubuntu because it was supposed to be faster, and it was. I could play divx with it. Until I put a new video card in... you know one that has TV out.
<amer> no to install it
<aussie_nutt> not sure there cuz never used it
<amer> but i'm useing terminal apt-get install
<david_> amer, ok did you install them yet?
<amer> no
<david_> gotcha
<amer> i went to aptitude
<david_> ok
<david_> what did you get in response?
<amer> i typed mplayer
<amer> and now i'm in mplayer info
<tankpunk> hello?
<amer> that's where all those red stuff is
<bullfist> so can anyone help me find the right driver?
<wenko> allo
<wirawan0> n8tuser2: Ehm...maybe so. But in Feisty the resuming was *very* smooth, though.
<dmata82> i try it
<CO2Games> also I won't be needing to use the internet on this machine so is there some way to just directly forward the connection without sharing
<david_> amer so your in the info page on mplayer?
<wirawan0> dmata82: yes. in terminal.
<timboy> can someone help me get my sound working? it works fine in xbmc in 5.1 surround but I can't seem to get it to work normally in ubuntu. Optical audio
<tankpunk> dot mean to be a bother just ive been reading forums for hours and cant seem to find a fix
<amer> yes
<n8tuser2> wirawan0--> what can i say.. sometimes getting the latest does not necessarily gives you the best.. maybe you want to reinstall the older one?
<tankpunk> don*
<david_> ok
<dmata82> it says "No existe el fichero o directorio" "the file or directory doesnt exists"
<amer> what do i have to to install it
<david_> so your just trying to now run mplayer?
<david_> if you have the man you usually have the program
<david_> did you try mp and then tab to see list?
<n8tuser2> tankpunk--> maybe you ask the folks in #java ?
<amer> no
<wirawan0> dmata82: that is weird.
<david_> try that
<bullfist> I guess I'll just wait till someone who can help me is not so busy.
<david_> also look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37736
<wirawan0>  what version of distro are you using? sorry if I am asking again.
<aussie_nutt> old mainly good at times cuz stability
<tankpunk> n8tuser2 : ty wil do ;P
<aeolien> How do I disable the System Beep?
<aeolien> Or make it less annoying
<dmata82> me? Ibex
<Guest37955> try typing locate mu in a terminal
<bullfist> aeolien: Unplug your speaker from your mainboard.
<Guest37955> try typing locate mplayer in a terminal
<wirawan0> dmata82: do you have /proc subdirectory?
<aeolien> Thanks, bullfist. Exactly what I need.
<amer> david can u tell me why aptitude is better then apt-get
<wirawan0> dmata82: can you do "ls /proc" ?
<bullfist> aeolien: No problem.
<tankpunk> umm i  need to register to join java?
<aussie_nutt> apptitude better at cleaning up i reckin
<bullfist> So, who knows about video cards?
<n8tuser2> tankpunk--> i find the #java in undernet friendlier
<aussie_nutt> but i use both at time depending wat im doing
<dmata82> wow
<Guest37955> what kind of video card
<Mal3ko> can anyone recommend me some good real-time bandwidth monitor?
<dmata82> yes i did ls /proc
<david_> because it will get all dependencies , aptitude doesnt leave scattered files, ( with clean) :o0
<tankpunk> again ty
<tankpunk> ;P
<bullfist> Volari, it was supposed to be supported. V3Xt-128A
<aussie_nutt> and i reckin it handles conflicts better too when upgrading
<david_> amer also more options on install  you can select dependencies better as well
<dmata82> so what am i looking for? after ls /proc
<david_> aussie your recokoning righjt
<david_> whops .....right
<bullfist> MALKO must be a popular name.
<aussie_nutt> lmao
<Dwade09> scunizi,  how do i install free the fish? or download the app?
<aussie_nutt> i understand typonese
<david_> indeed!
<wirawan0>   dmata82: do you have file called "partitions"?
<rlt> Anyone happen to know how I can get aptitude to show a flat package list at startup, rather than the category tree it does by default?
<dmata82> yes
<david_> I was asking earlier if anyone has upgraded from init.d to xinet.d?
<rlt> I'm getting kinda bored of hitting the View menu every time I load it...
<wirawan0> so you should be able to do:
<wirawan0> cat /proc/partitions
<paranoid_ndroid> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<dmata82> lets see
<timboy> can someone help me get my sound working? it works fine in xbmc in 5.1 surround but I can't seem to get it to work normally in ubuntu. Optical audio
<dmata82> sda sda1 loop?
<bullfist> so... are volari cards supported? I know ther are linux drivers but I have no clue how to install them.
<wirawan0> are you using WUBI?
<scunizi> Dwade09, in ubuntu?  it should be there already.. just open a terminal and type free the fish
<david_> what is volari?
<david_> never heard of them
<dmata82> i did cat /proc/partitions
<bullfist> XGI video cards
<bullfist> david
<Dwade09> scunizi, im in mac os x
<david_> bullfist thanks :o)
<david_> learn something everyday they say
<wirawan0> only those 3 items? Do you only have 1 disk? And only one partition? It seems so to me.
<aussie_nutt> there pretty bad cards lol
<wirawan0> what if you type "mount" ?
<bullfist> david do you know how to install a linux driver that may work in ubuntu?
<aussie_nutt> pain in azz
<david_> for xgi?
<tankpunk> im not getting any answers in java can someone please answer a question regarding java nd ubuntu intrepid
<scunizi> Dwade09, well.. I don't thing you can install that in a mac.. unless you're running  ubuntu in a vm or dual boot
<Ohmu> I've just upgraded heron->ibex.  Running 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'   I now get the error: iniparser: syntax error in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf (4): -> ifupdown]   It worked before.  What's going on?
<david_> tankpunk whats issue?
<Dwade09> scunizi,  i have X 11 installed.
<bullfist> david: Yea, for XGI... Before I installed it... I could play divx movies... but after I put it in all the video is choppy.
<dmata82> danielmata@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/partitions
<dmata82> major minor  #blocks  name
<dmata82>    8     0   58605120 sda
<dmata82>    8     1   58605088 sda1
<dmata82>    7     0   13671875 loop0
<dmata82> danielmata@ubuntu:~$ mount
<FloodBot2> dmata82: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tankpunk> well i have 64 bit ubuntu and mozilla and am having trouble getting java games like pogo to work
<scunizi> Dwade09, beyond me.. I just discovered free the fish yesterday
<david_> is that glx supported?  what is the name of the card?
<Ohmu> The file just reads:   [main]  plugins=ifupdown,keyfile        [ifupdown]   managed=false
<Manny> could someone help me install 8.10 in 8.04 ( i got the cd)
<bullfist> it's really frustrating cause I rescued the PC from the curb and took the time to get the agp slot working just to play movies on the TV so my GF doesn't have to use her laptop anymore.
<Manny> ?
<Manny> :-D plz ?
<bullfist> david: Volari V3XT-128A
<digi_> need to know is this also the channel for xubuntu?
<Manny> How can I install 8.10 into 8.04 ?
<troublemaker> .
<bullfist> digi: yeap
<scunizi> Dwade09, http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/gnome-easter-egg-free-the-fish
<rlt> !update | Manny
<ubottu> Manny: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rlt> !xubuntu | digi_
<ubottu> digi_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Manny> ty
<Dwade09> scunizi,  lol i sen that
<wirawan0> dmata82: did you put the Linux installation on a Windows partition via "WUBI"? It seemed so to me. Also try this command: "mount" (by itself). That should show the location of /dev/sda1, which is most likely the partition you're looking for.
<digi_> !Xubuntu-channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<gatewaydrug> can somebody here explain this to me because I read it and re read it and cant seem to understand http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/faq_prn.html#115
<david_> bullfist try reading this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=207&num=1
<bin1010> why is it that I can ping a machine using the hostname, but when I add a line in fstab to connect to a smb share on the machine .... I can only use the IP address.  Only this wont work because all the machines on our network are setup to be DHCP....HELP!!!
<david_> seems like some good info on the drivers and support err lack there of
<tankpunk> david_ > sorry did you see my question?
<bullfist> ok be right back.
<david_> tankpunk no sorry
<david_> lemme scroll up
<aussie_nutt> better off tryin 32 firefox
<david_> tankpunk
<shinefire22> speaking of Wubi, i'd like to back up the settings i've got from my wubi installation and do a full 8.10 install...any tips?
<tankpunk>  well i have 64 bit ubuntu and mozilla and am having trouble getting java games like pogo to work
<david_> I had this very same problem
<david_> its a pita to fix
<Myrtti> snuitje: save everything you have in /home
<n8tuser2> !clone | shinefire22
<ubottu> shinefire22: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<codyzapp> is there a client that has msn and is able to display those "animated gifs" tagged to certain words typed?
<david_> tankpunk i had to basically get  source and compile it
<tankpunk> can u direct me to a website or tutorial
<winston_> codyzapp:  amsn
<david_> Im going to try and fins the thread that helped me
<shinefire22> nice - thanks @n8tuser2 and @ubottu
<aussie_nutt> or tank u try using 32 bit firefox
<n8tuser2> shinefire22--> yw
<codyzapp> k thx winston_ .. i had just tried that and it crashed on me :(
<tankpunk> tyvm sorry for typing badly onscreen keyboard is rough and im in a chair
<Hikefu> tankpunk: the only way I've gotten pogo to work is by installing the 32 bit sun java 5 plugin.
<aussie_nutt> there be way make script up run 32 bit firefox on 64 bit
<tankpunk> hikefu i cant seem to locate the version 5 plugin
<gatewaydrug> my printer properties window froze on me, how do I force quit it?
<tankpunk> been searching
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<tyoc> ey people, how do I add a resolution that is not listed in system->preferences->resolution?
<aussie_nutt> killall
<winston_> codyzapp lets see why:  dmesg | grep amsn
<aussie_nutt> then name
<gatewaydrug> mr jack sparrow, care to continue trying to help me get this infernal printer to work?
<Hikefu> tankpunk: I don't believe its in the repos any longer. I can't remember if I may have searched for it online and installed that way, or by some other means. You might be able to find it on Sun's site.
<scunizi> tyoc, not sure but man xrandr might help
<Jack_Sparrow> gatewaydrug nope, kinda busy elsewhere
<codyzapp> hah nothin returns winston_
<gatewaydrug> np
<tankpunk> hikefu : ty i will try and locate it, i now its not in the repositories
<david_> tankpunk try its deep in the thread but its there http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987045
<david_> its an issue with the 64bit version
<tyoc> auch, xrand only show this: Screen 0: minimum 1280 x 800, current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 800
<winston_> codyzapp - then try running amsn from a terminal
<david_> java isnt up to speed with the 64bit version
<winston_> if it crashes it'll prolly say why
<Hikefu> tankpunk: needless to say, it was a pain to get installed and working properly. I might have even installed a hacked/patched version.
<tankpunk> is 64 bit more work than its worth?
<dmata821> so i am trying to mount the windows files and i try proc and mount and this happened http://paste.ubuntu.com/79662/
<Ohmu> Can anyone help me?  I've just uopgraded to Ibex and my WAP isn't functioning: 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' gives error 'iniparser: syntax error in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf (4): -> ifupdown].  looking into the file, just this: '[main]  plugins=ifupdown,keyfile        [ifupdown]   managed=false'   What's going on?  Why is the network manager invoked anyway?  I don't have a nm icon ...
<codyzapp> well it crashed it in a way that i had to hit the computer restart button
<david_> tankpunk no just java has been only issue so far
<david_> I have java working now fine
<brainzcan> can anyone tell me why linux is better than windows?
<Hikefu> tankpunk: and be forewarned, some tutorials get it working, but not for POGO. That was my issue, and has always been. I play chess, and java and pogo typically don't work well together.
<timboy> can someone help me get my sound working? it works fine in xbmc in 5.1 surround but I can't seem to get it to work normally in ubuntu. Optical audio
<bullfist> Frig...
<winston_> oh, so you were rebooting?
<aussie_nutt> haha
<Hikefu> tankpunk: make that linux, java and pogo
<cowboyfeng> How do I create a webfolder?
<bullfist> well anyone have any siggestions as to how I can boost the performance a bit?
<codyzapp> winston_, naw i started amsn and it freaked out and started blinking and i froze completley
<cowboyfeng> in nautilis
<david_> hikefu, I havent used Pogo so i cant comment on it but java does working the the fix in the thread I posted
<tankpunk> thank you all for any help im trying desperatly to never use windows again, just wish linux had better acccessabilty 4 ppl in chairs
<winston_> oh, your mouse wouldn't move?
<david_> tankpunk you mean accessability issues?
<brainzcan> so no one can tell me what makes linux ubuntu better than windows?
<dmata82> becasue you must know what you are doing
<bullfist> brainz: It's free and look in the packages you can install.
<ubuntu> hi,i have tablet pc gateway cx200x, how can i make the pen work?
<codyzapp> winston_, ya. nothing moved. just blinking amsn icon rapidly
<aussie_nutt> it depending on wat ur using box for brain
<winston_> brainzcan:  you know exactly what goes into it
<david_> brainzcan, it all depends on the user and their capabilities in the end you can make the case for both systems
<ice_cream> brainzcan, free is a big one
<tankpunk> yup i use onboard but when theres a password request 4 say synaptic it locks onboard up
<greg_universe> how do you enable internet connection sharing?
<Hikefu> david_: perhaps it will. I can get it working easily, but like I said, it's the pogo thing. It wouldn't even work on 32 bit with anything other than sun java 5 until Intrepid. It works now with sun java 6. Otherwise, you might be able to load the game room and then not be able to play, or would experience crashes. Perhaps there have been improvements :)
<david_> no one argues for AIX over windoze lol
<ice_cream> but why ubuntu specifically, idk
<winston_> codyzapp: no need to reboot - cntrl + alt + backspace kills your logged in session and puts you back to the login screen
<cowboyfeng> just switched over form kubuntu and I can't figure out how to create a network folder for my web server
<bullfist> David? Any ideas?
<bullfist> it's pretty bad when I can't even play a video.
<codyzapp> winston_, naw i tried it and nothin happened.. i would normally just switch consoles and kill the process but no worky
<winterkill> Hello. Could anyone help me troubleshoot my graphics setup? After a slightly troublesome upgrade to Intrepid, I'm stuck running in low graphics mode. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't seem to help (It exits after keyboard detection and doesn't seem to reconfigure the graphics stuff at all...)
<bullfist> maybe I'll keep emailing XGI till they get frustrated and help me out.
<david_> Bullfist I had posted a thread with links to help you, sorry you didnt see it Ill try to find it again
<winston_> oh, cody, check youor kernel.log
<winston_> see if you had a kernel panic
<david_> xgi doesnt seem as supported as nvidia
<bullfist> I was reading the phoenix thing
<winston_> winter sure
<david_> ok no solutions there?
<brainzcan> winston_  or   david_  or   Ice_cream_   : well so far Ubuntu has crashed more in two days than windows has for a whole year....  is fedora 10 any better?
<ice_cream> gj and no
<david_> brainzcan are you using an unstable versions?
<bullfist> david: All it said was that the linux driver didn't work when they tried it. If I knew how to install a linux driver I would try it.
<david_> or a supported version?
<tankpunk> out of curiosity is around 3500 fps  running glxgears decent for running ubuntu 8.10 with compiz enabled?
<brainzcan> 8.10
<brainzcan> with the recent updates
<david_> installing a driver and using modprobe will take awhile to explain  I can direct you to some websites first
<winston_> brainz, check your logs
<Sangoku> hiya
<bullfist> like I don't need 3d accelleration... this computer is JUST for movies. I just want it to play the movies like it did with the other crappy vid card I had before.
<Sangoku> is this the Ubuntu channel??
<winston_> system -> Administration -> log viewer
<winston_> sangoku yes
<Sangoku> cool
<winterkill> great. i've got a radeon 9800 and I was running the free driver prior to upgrading. i think the fglrx driver got installed during the upgrade
<bullfist> ok dave... bring it on... I've already been trying to figure it out for a good 3 days... what's 3 more?
<Sangoku> do any of you guys use Ubuntu on a dediacted server?
<david_> brainzcan, Linux isnt for everybody, some love it, some prefers windows, like I said both have their pros and cons
<david_> bullfist ok
<winston_> winterkill:  first thing lets see if 3d works
<winterkill> righto...
<winston_> glxinfo | grep direct
<winston_> in a terminal
<david_> bullfist do you have a driver at hand?
<timboy> can someone help me get my sound working? it works fine in xbmc in 5.1 surround but I can't seem to get it to work normally in ubuntu. Optical audio everything in alsa is turned up...
<vik_> what to do if u don't have or forget  user name and password for admin site in django?
<bullfist> david Yea I do... they weren't hard to find.
<Sangoku> guess not. Does anybody know if I can use Winrar, Firefox, MPC and uTorrent on Ubuntu?
<david_> is it a .run file?
<brainzcan> david_ : i like linux, the gnome feel and slight freedom, not to mention I know what is in my computer but if it doesn't crash for me I have to hit the reset button.  Trust me i've been doing it all day
<winterkill> winston_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79665/
<david_> tramission is the utorrent equivalent sangoku
<bullfist> no it's not... just a sec.
<Sangoku> i've never used it and would prefer to use utorrent. Would it work?
<winterkill> (I assume it's bad form to paste more than a line or two into the channel?)
<aussie_nutt> transmission just as good
<winston_> Sangoku - get wine
<bullfist> ther are SH files... SO files and TGZ alot of TGZ
<Sangoku> what's wine?
<winston_> yeah it is winter
<bullfist> there is also a PLX
<tankpunk> a windows emulator
<david_> brainzacan, well your having some issues, Im not sure what, post something specific, I wil try to help you, but I always keep another operating system running when learning a new OS
<winston_> no
<paul68> Sangoku: ubuntu uses a rar version Firefox no problem the other 2 programs I don't know
<winston_> it is not an emulator
<winston_> its a compatability layer
<Ohmu> Does anyone understand network manager?
<Sangoku> whats does that do and where can i get it from? haven't installed ubuntu yet but would love to use it.
<ice_cream> brainzcan, it's not what the system can do for you, but what you can do for your system.
<winston_> translates the windows API to linux sys calls
<david_> ice_cream,  ha
<david_> well said
<ice_cream> ;)
<aussie_nutt> lol
<winterkill> Wine Is Not an Eulator
<tankpunk> Sangoku: wine emulates windows in order to make soe windows apps work under linux
<bullfist> Dave did you get that last message?
<winston_> winter: you want the open drivers right?
<winston_> no it does not emulate!
<Sangoku> can i PM me paul68?
<david_> ice_cream,  I used to run Gentoo, I would say it was at the time a bit over my head, but I love a challenge
<winston_> WINE is a recusive acronym
<winston_> WINE is not an Emulator
<paul68> Sangoku: sure
<tankpunk> ok sorry was just trying to help
<winston_> lol its ok
<winterkill> winston_: i don't really care as long as it works :) when I previously had fglrx installed it ran like a dog.
<winston_> =-]
<aussie_nutt> haha we going have wine debate grabs his drink n watches
<david_> bullfist did you ever find the file type of that driver?
<winston_> lol
<brainzcan> ice_cream : well so far i've been able to do alot, thats why I'm here.  I really like this OS but damn it, it i'm getting pissed
<ice_cream> lol
<gatewaydrug> some aussie wine might be appropiate
<ice_cream> take it slow =)
<bullfist> david: Like I said, I don't even know how to make the driver work.
<winston_> hey winter you pastebinned glxinfo by itself right?
<aussie_nutt> rum all way m8
<bullfist> I'm a TOTAL and complete NOOB with ubuntu.
<ice_cream> dont start compiling a bunch of stuff, for instance, as ubuntu is a package-based distro =D
<tankpunk> not often i can answer a linux question and recently i got wow working via wine
<winterkill> winston_: yes
<tankpunk> ;P
<david_> brainzcan have a cup of tea, and a deep breath, keep another system up and running so its not your only system incase things go wrong and they do Murphy is with us always
<bullfist> I know how to find and install packages... other than that... I got my own sound working...
<winston_> yeah i noticed this on a ubuntu box at my school
<gatewaydrug> as long as it isnt bacardi
<ice_cream> mm
<aussie_nutt> lmao never gate
<gatewaydrug> barrilito 3 stars is my fave, but i dont think you can get that stuff down under
<david_> bullfist np just copy and past the full file name here
<Dwade09> is free the fish, application just built in and not made for installing?
<bullfist> there is a few files.
<ice_cream> brainzcan, what does 'crash' mean
<brainzcan> david_ : i guess your right. atleast on the relax part but forget the tea i'm gettin a damn beer.
<bullfist> inside the TGZ archive
<ice_cream> heh
<winston_> winter what card do you have again?
<bullfist> I extracted them to my desktop
<winterkill> winston_: the xorg log looked a little weird too, but no errors. ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
<david_> brainzcan, sure but beer leads to lots of /var/log files lol
<bin1010> I just installed 8.04 ubuntu.....why is it that I can ping a machine using its hostname from command line, but when I add a line in fstab to connect to a smb share on the machine .... Using the host's name won't work....I have to use the IP address.  Only this wont work for my network because all the machines on our network are setup to be DHCP.  Gotta love the IT manager... :)
<aussie_nutt> and ur point is david
<peragrine> does itunes work under wine?
<aussie_nutt> lots booze be good somedays lol
<david_> bullfist can you do a ls -l on your desktop for me?
<ice_cream> yea, dont go driving about as root while drunk ;)
<tankpunk> can anyone suggest a linux book if i really want to learn as i am trying to make it only os, or is it just better researching online?
<david_> ice_cream, indeed
<aussie_nutt> haha ice
<bullfist> in the terminal? what's the whole command?
<aussie_nutt> mite get hijacked then
<aussie_nutt> hehe
<biouser> what port are my servies listening on?  netstat is sockets...
<david_> tankpunk,  linux essentials
<bin1010> yes the terminal
<brainzcan> ice_cream : complete shut down. but to be honest the thing that pisses me off is the programs that will take over all control I have and make me reset... lol, yeah thats why I stop touching the computer after i have a drink(s)
<bullfist> wish I could just remote desktop this shite...
<rlt> peragrine: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347
<tankpunk> david_ thanks again ;P
<brainzcan> but I know the programs are not linux
<david_> bullfist thats the whole command ls -l   got to love Linuz
<ice_cream> take over all control you have...
<david_> oh crap Linux
<tankpunk> lol
<david_> bullfist we could do that, or ssh
<winterkill> tankpunk: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz was always recommended to me :)
<ice_cream> you know you can always get in through a different tty and kill your graphical environment, if that freezes
<david_> but it might be best if you learn first hand doing it yourself always make you a better admin
<bullfist> remote desktop? Let's do it. I'm down.
<cowboyfeng> Anybuddy know how to create a webfolder in gnome
<mudkip> mkdir webfolder
<aussie_nutt> lol
<bullfist> I will learn by watching someone else do it. As long as we can chat a bit in a notepad while doing it.
<ice_cream> a linux system does not really need restarts
<winston_> winter:  did you check to see if fglrx is installed?
<tankpunk> cool ty for advice ;P
<brainzcan> ice_cream : ...enlighten me
<Dwade09> scunizi, can you see if the free the fish is a built in only app, or an installable app?
<scunizi>  Dwade09 it's an easter egg in gnome only
<Dwade09> scunizi,  also can you look and see if there is  a script for it?
<aussie_nutt> it defualt app
<winston_> linux has cron for instance, it cleans up files and does routines
<Dwade09> aussie_nutt,  i really want it for my os
<winterkill> winston_: urm, how would I do that? nothing shows up under the restricted drivers manager. if I fglrx<tab> i get fglrxinfo and fglrx_gamma only
<scunizi> Dwade09, I looked but don't you have access to google too?
<winston_> do fglrxinfo
<aussie_nutt> i just typed it in terminal n it there
<aussie_nutt> haha
<aussie_nutt> funny command to type
<bullfist> ls -l only told me what folders I had BTW
<Dwade09> scunizi,  yes. but i have no luck on my end, maybe not wording it right
<winston_> bullfist what are you trying to do?
<david_> bullfist oh ok I tried to private ya
<david_> lol
<elvis> anybody knows how to force enable windows file sharing on regedit for windows vista?
<ice_cream> brainzcan, generally tty1 has bootup text, tty2 through tty6 are free to use, and tty7 is usually the graphical env
<winterkill> winston_: i get the same output as before
<aussie_nutt> free the fish that it
<winston_> elvis wrong irc
<david_> ok so the folders should be in blue
<bullfist> yea they are
<subsume> Could someone help me analyze the results of vmstat? http://dpaste.com/95608/
<bullfist> ELVIS if it doesn't work normally then you won't be able to do it.
<david_> ok do you see any of the names of your drivers in folders?
<winston_> subume man vmstat?
<scunizi> Dwade09, I get a lot of omega 3 references.. :(
<bullfist> david no
<aussie_nutt> lol
<bullfist> just folders
<ice_cream> some window managers have keyboard shortcuts built in to kill x
<amer> david
<brainzcan> oooo there we are
<amer> how can install k3b in aptitude?
<brainzcan> thats the studd
<brainzcan> <-- stuff
<rlt> !windows | elvis
<ubottu> elvis: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<david_> found it?
<scunizi> amer, sudo apt-get install k3b .. or sudo aptitude install k3b
<winston_> winter check your private messages
<bullfist> David was that to me?
<david_> cd into that directory and type ls -l
<david_> yes
<bullfist> OH ok
<bullfist> like dos
<david_> tell me whats in your driver directory
<amer> i install libk3bdev
<david_> haha sorta
<amer> in aptitude should i remove that first
<ice_cream> for me, fluxbox,     ctrl+alt+(f1 through f7) --> tty1 through tt7
<david_> but not /dir commands here lol
<scunizi> amer, you can but won't make a difference
<rlt> david_: dir actually does work :P
<elvis> anybody knows how to force enable windows file sharing on regedit for windows vista?
<david_> I know but for I didnt want to sound confusing lol
<rlt> elvis: this is a channel for Ubuntu support. Windows Vista is not Ubuntu. Go ask in ##windows
<scunizi> elvis, ##windows for that answer
<tankpunk> i found sun-java5-plugin but due to having 64 bit the deb will not allow a iinstall, is there a way to overridde this as i hear this fixes th pogo problem
<gatewaydrug> somebody here must have that killer code monkey ninja inside them that can help me out with my printer... MFC-8440 brother printer, AMD64 box running 8.10... the printer ¨cuts¨ the top part of the page... works fine with letter paper but legal, which is important for me, can´t be done... it worked before upgrading to 8.10
<aussie_nutt> tank i told ya u have get 32 bit firefox
<aussie_nutt> then write script up to run it
<david_> aussie is right
<bullfist> I keep getting a no such file...
<aussie_nutt> then get that plugin then it all work
<david_> its a problem with the 64 bit version
<amer> thank you guys
<aussie_nutt> i said that from start
<tankpunk> aussie_nutt sorry bout that i missed it, ty will try
<aussie_nutt> there be forums about it all
<aussie_nutt> np tank
<tritium6> My SMB connection is freezing up periodically when I stream DVD .isos - anyone have ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<bullfist> got it... it's case sensitive.
<brainzcan> ice_  thanks for the advice/enlightenment...  i'll drink one (or six) just for you
<bullfist> david where do you want me to list this?
<scunizi> bullfist, everything in linux is case sensitive
<david_> bullfist  copy to priv chat might be too big for chat
<error404notfound> how can I check if my processor is HT or DualCore or Core2Duo?
<ice_cream> lol
<ice_cream> dont give up so easily =)
<david_> error404notfound, syslog has that info but im sure there's a better way
<error404notfound> hmm, waiting for a better way... :P
<aussie_nutt> lol when u buy it haha
<error404notfound> aussie_nutt: I didn't and I don't have its box...
<david_> error404notfound,  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<error404notfound> david_: that I think gives same info for HT or Dual Core or Core 2 Duo
<biouser> EKIGA
<biouser> wtf
<Peddy> How could I erase a CD-RW from the terminal?
<biouser> how do you make a new post on the forums :/
<scunizi> biouser, you have to register
<biouser> scunizi, I am
<tritium6> My SMB connection is freezing up periodically when I stream DVD .isos - anyone have ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<ice_cream> error404, mm, it doesnt say it under model name?
<joelmca> Given a directory with a bunch of files and child directories, is there a command I can use to recursively go through that directory and have it output to me the group owners that exist in the recursive list?
<error404notfound> ice_cream: nope...
<joelmca> For example, I think a directory and all of its children have a group owner of www-data. I want to make sure of that. But I don't want to have to manually go through each directory doing a "ls -al" on all of them.
<elvis> skype is with "Problem with Audio Playback", when i try to make a call. anybody knows why?
<winston_> joelmca sure
<Flannel> joelmca: it'd be ls -alR, but then you may want to sort/grep/etc that
<timboy> I can't get my sound working it works fine in xbox media center with 5.1 surround but I can't seem to get it to work normally in ubuntu. Optical audio... everything in alsa is turned up...
<biouser> how to make a post on the forums, this is ridiculous
<winston_> hah flannel beat me to it
<Flannel> biouser: #ubuntuforums is the place for forum support, but there's a "start new thread" button near the top, I believe.
<rlt> joelmca: "sudo chown -R :www-data directoryname" would make sure of it too :P
<junglist313> I need help with wildcards using the rm command. I have a main directory called "Dimensions" with child directories named Dimensions1, Dimensions2, etc through Dimensions9. In each of these folders is a .mov file and 13 .srt files. I want to remove all of the .srt files while leaving the .mov files alone and leaving the directory structure alone. I try "rm -r *.srt" from the parent directory (Dimensions) and get a file not found
<junglist313>  error.
<ice_cream> interesting
<joelmca> Thanks rlt -- that would be what I would run if I wanted to guarantee the result I wanted ;-)
<biouser> ubuntuforums doesn't exist
 * ice_cream ponders [   12.642899] CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz stepping 08
<joelmca> Flannel: Thanks! :-)
<xorlim> what special key combinations do I have to control GNOME and tty?
<Flannel> biouser: /join #ubuntuforums
<xorlim> did you see my message about GNU/Linux?
<biouser> this may be the final straw that causes me to commit suicide
<[T]ank> im still trying to find where to edit the grub boot menu on the usb startup disk created from the System menu in 8.10. can any one tell me where the file is? Google tells me it should be isolinux.cfg but i cannot find that anywhere on my install
<biouser> Ekiga + ubuntuforums = not worth living
<aussie_nutt> lol
<[T]ank> its mot the regular /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ice_cream> oh, now that i'm here, i should see how deluge project is doing..
<Flynsarmy> How would i view my processor speed and ram size from the terminal?
<arrenlex> Flynsarmy: cat /proc/cpuinfo ; cat /proc/meminfo
<junglist313> Anyone know how to use wildcards with rm?
<Yossarianus> damnit! why is everything so bloody complicated in ubuntu? i'm having grave troubles with file associations
<arrenlex> junglist313: The wildcards are expanded by the shell, so, the same as with any other program.
<ttolttol2> where can i download movie??
<subsume> How can I stop a process?
<arrenlex> subsume: killall <processname> or kill <processid> if you know it
<subsume> arrenlex: I was hoping to stop and not kill.
<biouser> anyone know why ekiga is retarded?
<subsume> like, the equiv of CTR+D
<Flynsarmy> junglist313, rm *.jpg ?
<arrenlex> subsume: SIGTERM?
<Flannel> !doesntwork | biouser
<ubottu> biouser: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<arrenlex> subsume: kill -SIGTERM <processid>
<junglist313> see my first post
<subsume> arrenlex: is that the equiv of a CTRL+D ? I'm trying to stop MySQL somewhat gracefully
<b1> boni
<junglist313> I need help with wildcards using the rm command. I have a main directory called "Dimensions" with child directories named Dimensions1, Dimensions2, etc through Dimensions9. In each of these folders is a .mov file and 13 .srt files. I want to remove all of the .srt files while leaving the .mov files alone and leaving the directory structure alone. I try "rm -r *.srt" from the parent directory (Dimensions) and get a file not found
<junglist313>   error.
<arrenlex> subsume: The daemon? /etc/init.d/mysql* stop
<[T]ank> anyone know where the grub menu is configured from in the usb startup disk?
<subsume> arrenlex: wow. good call
<biouser> Error while starting the listener for the SIP protocol, You will not be able to receive incoming SIP calls. Please check that no other program is already running on the port used by Ekiga.
<aussie_nutt> it was just said to u tank
<biouser> for one
<arrenlex> subsume: Yes, it is the equivalent of ctrl+d. Gives the process a chance to terminate gracefully.
<biouser> but my firewalls have been completely down to no avail
<Flannel> biouser: and have you checked netstat to see if something else is already bound to that port?
<david_> ice_cream,  hey can you private me for a sec?
<arrenlex> junglist313: find . -iname "*.srt" -exec rm "{}" ;
<biouser> Flannel, yes afaik, 5060?
<biouser> why doesn't netstat tell me that apache is listening to 80 though?
<ice_cream> did
<junglist313> arrenlex: I have seen that command but I was wondering why my syntax was wrong trying to use rm?
<CO2Games> yeah ok I tried this bridge thing
<arrenlex> junglist313: The wildcard is expanded by the shell. So, bash will get a list of all files ending with .srt in the current directory, and then pass that list to rm -r.
<CO2Games> it told me eth0 is not a device or something
<CO2Games> sudo brctl addif brd0 eth0
<CO2Games> interface eth0 does not exist!
<junglist313> arrenlex: So bash expands the wildcard then pipes it to the command thus missing the recursion. Thank you.
<arrenlex> junglist313: pipes is the wrong term, but yes, that is what happens.
<winston_> trying to comprehend - not a unix pipe right?
<biouser> how can I get output from netstat about say port 80 and apache
<biouser> netstat | grep apache    no
<biouser> netstat | grep 80 ...
<biouser> nothing about apache that I can see
<biouser> what does netstat have to do with ports?
<aussie_nutt> are u sure that apache is running n listening to port 80
<[T]ank> does no one use the usb startup disk?
<elvis> i can't view windows shared files on ubuntu, altought the PC's appear on the network
<winterkill> winson_: no luck, rebooted and im in the same position as before.  fglrxinfo still gives me the same error
<aussie_nutt> did u start apache as regular user lol
<linxuz3r> koool
<aussie_nutt> look at 1024 maybe
<linxuz3r> sup guys
<linxuz3r> sup aussie_nutt
<gatewaydrug> anybody care to help with my printer...
<bullfist> ok so who knows how to compile drivers and such?
<CO2Games> $ sudo ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 || SIOCSIFADDR: No such device || eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<tritium6> My SMB connection is freezing up periodically when I stream DVD .isos - anyone have ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<CO2Games> this bridge does *not* work
<timboy> I can't get my sound working it works fine in xbox media center with 5.1 surround but I can't seem to get it to work normally in ubuntu. Optical audio... everything in alsa is turned up...
<Fezzler> what is command line instruction to find file "ruby-glade-create-template" ?  or see if it is installed?
<bullfist> no driver guru out there?
<linxuz3r> Fezzler apt-cache search ruby-glade-create-template
<arrenlex> !ask | bullfist
<ubottu> bullfist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aussie_nutt> on a smoke break lmao
<droopsta915> How can I get the minimize option on my open office.
<bullfist> my video driver is non existant... The card was supposed to be supported by ubuntu. I have the linux driver but I don't know how to install it.
<arrenlex> bullfist: What card?
<bullfist> XGI V3Xt
<bullfist> volari
<linxuz3r> bullfist you try to compile the linux kernel not the driver
<bullfist> I have no idea how to compile a linux kernel...
<aussie_nutt> honestly id get another card
<aussie_nutt> sure there bugs for those cards mite be fixed now
<linxuz3r> me too i forgot how to compile linux kernel
<bullfist> aussie: I just need it to work enough to play movies.
<gatewaydrug> anybody here uses canonical support? is it worth it??
<aussie_nutt> only worked with 6.06 nothing later i think not totally sur
<aussie_nutt> sure
<arrenlex> bullfist: Is xserver-xorg-video-sgi installed?
<bullfist> the computer is 500MHZ I found it on the curb... it played movies before I put this card in... now it's just choppy. I don't need the 3D or high resolution.
<arrenlex> bullfist: Sorry, that's not the package name... hold on
<linxuz3r> bullfist Also for a list of graphicscard which are tried in Ubuntu here is a link
<linxuz3r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<linxuz3r> unfortunally your card is not listed
<bullfist> just send across the command and I'll tell ya what it does.
<linxuz3r> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=207&num=1
<linxuz3r> phoronix supports it i think
<arrenlex> bullfist:  xserver-xorg-video-sis ?
<maek0> hey everyone .. im trying to play my commercial dvds and it says I need libdvdcss2 ... but I can't find it in the repos .. anyone know where I am supposed to get it ??
<bullfist> anything that goes before or after that in the command?
<linxuz3r> !dvd | maek0
<ubottu> maek0: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tritium6> What would cause a network stream to freeze up for 10 seconds?
<LeKtriK]oL[> can someone help me with running executables/x-executables
<maek0> linxuz3r, Ive done all that and restricted extras says that it doesn't include libdvdcss2
<bullfist> command not found
<bullfist> I forget the command to download packages
<arrenlex> bullfist: Who are you talking to? If it's regarding the sgi driver, try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis
<linxuz3r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jrgp> LeKtriK]oL[, you need to first make sure the executable in question has run permissions
<linxuz3r> maek0 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<aussie_nutt> trit wat speed u got
<jrgp> LeKtriK]oL[, right click on the file > properties > check "allow run as program"
<arrenlex> maek0: You can grab it from here... click your architecture. http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/libdvdcss2.html
<bullfist> I have the latest version
<bullfist> ARREN
<pantaloon> hey all, i need help. my wireless adapter isn't working on my laptop
<pantaloon> worked before 8.10 update
<arrenlex> bullfist: Dunno then, sorry... I don't even know if the driver supports acceleration.
<bullfist> I don't need acceleration.
<aussie_nutt> old n outdated card
<bullfist> I just need it to play movies again over the TV out
<arrenlex> bullfist: It used to do this? What changed?
<LeKtriK]oL[> jrgp, it was already checked
<bullfist> it played them before... with the 64 meg card I had... but that card didn't have tv out
<maek0> arrenlex, thanks a lot !!! ... I needed it cause Handbrake (which is an excellent dvd ripper) released a version for Ubuntu Linux if anyone is interested: http://handbrake.fr/
<pantaloon> i actually worked after the update too, but it's been kinda buggy, and now it seems it's disabled...how do i enable hardware if the physical button doesn't work?
<arrenlex> pantaloon: What card is it?
<bullfist> arrenlex: I built the PC to hook to the TV cause we don't have cable and we download all our movies.
<pantaloon> intel pro wireless 3945abg/bg
<pantaloon> when i grep iwl3945, the last line is PCI INT A disabled
<bullfist> arrenlex: I didn't use windows... because a 500mhz computer won't play divx in windows.
<arrenlex> bullfist: Ah, different card... I thought it was the same one. Are you using the sis driver or the vesa one? Is it possible for you to upload the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file somewhere?
<maek0> and thanks linxuz3r ... the Ubuntu devs really need to include libdvdcss2 in the restricted extras because playing back DVDs doesn't work with the ubuntu restricted extras
<arrenlex> pantaloon: Make sure you're not booting with the killswitch off, it prevents you from using wireless at all.
<bullfist> I don't know how to switch drivers... or change a driver.
<LeKtriK]oL[> can anyone help me with executing files
<arrenlex> pantaloon: I can't believe they released it like that but there you go... I ran into that too
<nbeebo> can u make so the update manager notifies only huge updates?
<bullfist> I'm a complete ubuntu newb. I wish I could just remote desktop with someone and watch them figure out what's wrong.
<Sierradump> What is the command to show the startup messages after the computer has booted?
<biouser> anyone know how to get ekiga working?
<arrenlex> Sierradump: try sudo cat /var/log/boot
<arrenlex> Sierradump: Also try dmesg
<Sierradump> DMESG!
<biouser> there is no problem with firewall (completely opened traffic)
<Sierradump> arrenlex: - thats the one!  Thanks!!!!!!
<biouser> oh geez
<Sierradump> Just installed a new processor in my machine (single core to dual core) wanted to see if linux recognized both cores!
<pantaloon> arrenlex: makes sense, but it isn't playing nice...i'll keep trying
<rebel_kid> how can i password encrypt a file, without keys and such so that just the file can be sent to another system and decrypted with just the password
<bullfist> arrenlex? Still up for helpin me?
<nbeebo> how can i disable affinity?
<arrenlex> Sierradump: Easiest way to do that is take a look at the cpus it's using and see if there are two. cat /proc/cpuinfo
<maek0> arrenlex, thanks ... handbrake works nicely now
<aussie_nutt> pant have u tried install the linux-restricted-modules.....
<arrenlex> bullfist: I don't know anything about the card and the driver, sorry. If you were able to upload your xorg.log I could try taking a look at it but it probably wouldn't help much.
<bullfist> ok.. maybe I can find someone who knows how to compile the driver from the files I have.
<arrenlex> rebel_kid: Just put it in a zip file with a password on it.
<bullfist> also what would cause a TGZ file to not work for me?
<rlt> rebel_kid: you could use the --symmetric option to gpg... see http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2006/07/pgp-symmetric-encryption/
<rebel_kid> arrenlex, i dont use zip
<rebel_kid> rlt, ty
<aussie_nutt> he wants b more technical lol
<pantaloon> aussie_nutt: yep, y?
<linxuz3r> bye got to study
<aussie_nutt> wat kernel version is it too pantaloon
<bullfist> how do I open this TGZ file to see what's inside?
<Dwade09> is there a script for the gnome panel?
<winston_> is 59F good for a aCPU?
<ruffleS> bullfist, using file-roller?
<winston_> :P
<nathan_> how can i have more than one wallpaper on mu compiz cube?
<jrgp> winston_, it's not horrible
<tankpunk> anyone here play any of the opensource linux games?
<Sierradump> Where can I find the temperature of my room...
<Sierradump> *haha I mean processsor?
<bullfist> ruffles whould it automatically open in there?
<jrgp> tankpunk, yes! I love urbanterror
<winston_> jrgp, whats yours?
<bullfist> right now it's saying archive manager
<winston_> tankpunk i play a lot
<ruffleS> bullfist, yes. .tgz files are .tar.gz files
<jrgp> winston_, 50C
<winston_> no
<winston_> i mean 59 Farenheight
<winston_> oops
<tankpunk> urbanterror, rts or fps?
<Dwade09> does anyone know if gnome panel has a script?
<jrgp> oh
<nathan_> how can i have more than one wallpaper on my compiz cube?
<winston_> urbanterror isn't free though
<winston_> just saying
<winston_> but i play it
<winston_> ane ETQW
<jrgp> tankpunk, it's a freeware online really popular FPS
<FloodBot2> winston_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<winston_> ohsorry floodie!!!
<tankpunk> cool
<tankpunk> lol
<arrenlex> Sierradump: The only temperature I know of is /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature. That's probably case temperature.
<jrgp> what do you mean it isn't free enough? it's based off of the idstep 3 engine
<Dwade09> nathan_, google multi wallpapers for the cube in ubuntu.
<pantaloon> arrenlex: it would seem there is nothing i can do at boot to turn on wifi
<winston_> jrgp - the content still sin't free
<tankpunk> youve angered floodie winston ;P
<winston_> isn't*
<rlt> Sierradump: if arrenlex's suggestion doesn't work, look into lm_sensors
<winston_> the ioquake3 program is though
<ubuntu_> hello
<rlt> Sierradump: sorry, lm-sensors **
<winston_> hi
<jrgp> winston_, in anycase, it's still awesome
<winston_> jrgp: yes very much
<jrgp> indeed
<Sierradump> arrenlex / rlt :  is there any applications I can just open to look at the current temperature?
<winston_> I play sim city 2000 in wine lol!
<bullfist> ok can someone please help me compile a driver?
<Sierradump> arrenlex / rlt:  is there a terminal command I can type to get the temperature?
<winston_> cat filename
<anto> one question... I had a little problem. used gparted to move my old windows partition but I have damaged the mbr... is there any tool to fix the mbr of windows? Im unable to find the damn windows cd, you never know where it is when you need it..
<tankpunk> wow simcity2000 u must rallu like simcity
<tankpunk> ;P
<winston_> bullfist - youcan just cat the temp value file
<rlt> Sierradump: if you go the lm-sensors route, there's a gnome panel applet for it in package sensors-applet
<winston_> lol yes i do tankpunk it gets addicting
<bullfist> winston - I don't know what that means.
<winston_> anyone gotten glx in wine to work w/ fglrx
<winterkill> winston_: apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx seems to have sorted it, back to normal screen resolution. thanks for help!
<rlt> Sierradump: probably a command line thingie for it too, but I don't know it off the top of my head
<winston_> not prob winter!
<arrenlex> anto: What specifically is damaged? If the MBR is bad, you wouldn't be able to boot anything... there is no "windows mbr".
<pantaloon> aussie_nutt: running 2.6.27-9-generic
<tankpunk> i haven't played simcity in quite a while but very cool game
<Sierradump> rlt:  so do I have do download the sensors applet?
<anto> arrenlex, I wanted to run something like fixmbr or fdisk /mbr
<jrgp_gone> Sierradump, checkout gkrellm for an awesome system monitor applet
<rlt> Sierradump: if you want to use it, yeah. It's sensors-applet in the repos.
<gatewaydrug> anybody free to give me a hand here? this is getting insane... a printer isnt supposed to take hours to fix1
<winston_> sierradump - check out conky too
<arrenlex> anto: What is broken? What would that command do?
<anto> that command should fix the mbr
<winston_> gatewaydrug - check the net?
<gatewaydrug> yes
<Sierradump> jrgp_gone / winston :  Will that tell me the cpu temperature?
<gatewaydrug> no help
<jrgp_gone> yes
<jrgp_gone> among other thigns
<winston_> Sierradump - once you have it configured
<Sierradump> rlt:  looking for sensors-applet
<winston_> conky is tricky, but gtkrellm is easy
<CoJaBo-Eee> How do I get the latest VLC? Adept doesn't have 0.9.
<jrgp_gone> Sierradump, sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<gatewaydrug> i cant find my specific problem, everything works fine exept legal paper
<jrgp_gone> CoJaBo-Eee, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Myrtti> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<ruffleS> CoJaBo-Eee, there's this repository with the latest vlc version. just a second
<rlt> CoJaBo-Eee: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<bullfist> Can someone please help me compile a driver?
<winston_> bullfist i'll give it a shot
<winston_> what driver?
<bullfist> winston ok I have the driver her for the XGI series for linux.
<bullfist> winston it works for my card as well as some other ones
<winston_> just wondering what kind of card?
<sdtr443w> When I try to run make even on its own in an empty directory, I get "Illegal instruction." What happened to my toolchain?!
<bullfist> XGI V3XT
<jrgp_gone> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<winston_> which is?
<winston_> graphics card?
<bullfist> a video card
<Hikefu> bullfist: he means hardware
<princefarhaan> Hi All
<winston_> ok
<princefarhaan> how do i register my nickname?
<winston_> and your sure there isn't an existing package?
<Hikefu> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<bullfist> winston I've been trying to install it for 3 days. If ther was a package I would have found it by now.
<bullfist> I think...
<winston_> ok
<bullfist> the only thing I can find is this griver from XGI
<bullfist> driver
<arrenlex> winston_: The xserver-xorg-video-sis package purports to support all XGI series cards
<CoJaBo-Eee> rlt: Thats how I got it, but it only goes up to 0.8.6e, is there a way to get 0.9?
<ibrahim> hello , I am using intrepid. There are some problems about nationalization. Turkish characters are not displaying correctly in nautilus. How I can fix that?
<bullfist> arrenlex I have that installed... no dice.
<princefarhaan> I needed help in reclaiming space
<princefarhaan> from the lost+found folder, I am using Intrepid
<arrenlex> bullfist: Yes, but you may not be using it or it may not give acceleration. I am simply providing information so that winston_ can help you better. :)
<princefarhaan> it is giving me 88.9 GB out of my 100 GB partition
<winston_> arrenlex:  thanks for filling us clueless in :)
<bullfist> I have 800X600 that's it and all the videos I try and play are choppy as hell.
<rlt> CoJaBo-Eee: ... duh, I should read things before linking them to people >.<
<princefarhaan> is there a way I can regulate the space assigned to that folder?
<trevor> Does anyone know what the KMenu alternative, named similar to camelot, is actually called?  I can't find it anywhere...
<bullfist> arrenlex Ok... so it may be just... simply telling the computer to use that package
<arrenlex> princefarhaan: You have 89 GB of files in lost+found?!
<rlt> CoJaBo-Eee: I thought there was a separate VLC repo that page was telling you how to add, but it looks like not. So yeah, no idea =/
<Swidgen> trevor: cairo?
<winston_> cairo is a 2d rendering engine...
<winston_> right?
<bullfist> so how do I tell ubuntu to use that sis driver package?
<arrenlex> CoJaBo-Eee: packages.ubuntu.com indicates that intrepid has version 0.9.4 of vlc. That doesn't work for you?
<winston_> try installing it
<bullfist> I did
<bullfist> it will not install or update cause I have the most up to date version
<Swidgen> cairo dock then, maybe?  i'm just guessing
<winston_> can always see if there is something in, system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<trevor> Swidgen, No, I think that's a part of Gnome...
<trevor> Not a dock...
<bullfist> searching for available drivers**
<trevor> It was a replacement for the KMenu in KDE, and I remember there being a big fuss about it, and it has a cup, or chalice for an icon...
<bullfist> winston 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<Swidgen> is there a way to cd to a directory not in the working directory tree (like if i'm in my user folder and i want to cd to the media directory) without typing the full path of the destination directory?
<CoJaBo-Eee> arrenlex: I think I have the previous version of Kubuntu, it doesn't have the latest VLC?
<Sierradump> jrgp_gone:  I just installed lm-sensors from package manager and I can't find it now?  Synaptec installed it - but I can't find it?
<CCMonster> hey guys , got a question on how to do a ./configure make make install on the new ktorrent
<jrgp_gone> it's more of a resource than a program
<jrgp_gone> reboot to use it
<jrgp_gone> I can't remember offhand the service to start it
<winston_> what service?
<CoJaBo-Eee> I found on Google deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/ubuntu hardy main which has 0.9...
<princefarhaan> Hi All
<bullfist> winston 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<huwenfeng> ls
<princefarhaan> I needed help in reclaiming space
<princefarhaan> from the lost+found folder, I am using Intrepid
<princefarhaan> is there a way I can regulate the space assigned to that folder?
<princefarhaan> it is giving me 88.9 GB out of my 100 GB partition
<winston_> bullfist- i am not sure
<rlt> Sierradump: Issue "sudo sensors-detect", hit YES to every question, then do "sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools", then do "sudo sensors -s", then it should be set up right
<bullfist> so how can I compile this driver so I can use it?
<FAJ> !compile | bullfist
<ubottu> bullfist: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<CCMonster> hey guys, if i have a tar file that i extract, but when i do a ./configure it says no file or directory, what am i doing wrong??
<rlt> Sierradump: once it's set up, "sensors" to see temps from the command line, or if you installed the applet, add "Hardware Sensors Applet" to your panel.
<winston_> is it executable CCmonster?
<FAJ> CCMonster; you need to cd to the folder first
<CCMonster> i cdd to the folder
<CCMonster> cd /home/name/ktorren3.2beta
<CCMonster> or w/e it is
<CCMonster> then did ./configure
<winston_> is it executable?
<CCMonster> is what executable?
<JGodbout> i am having some troubles with my nautilus. i have read some stuff on the forums about it, but havent come across any good solutions. i cannot open my trash, my Computer, Network, etc.
<winston_> ls -l configure
<CCMonster> ok
<JGodbout> It says Nautilus cannot handle Computer:locations
<FAJ> JGodbout:  try reinstalling nautilus?  just throwing it out there as a last solution
<JGodbout> How do I do that?
<winston_> paste in the part with the rw---x---r
<JGodbout> I'm not an advances ubuntu user yet
<winston_> or however it is
<FAJ> !info nautilus | JGodbout
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 874 kB, installed size 2360 kB
<CCMonster> says, ls cannot access configure: no such file or dir
<winston_> pwd
<winston_> you in the right directory?
<FAJ> JGodbout: try putting in /home
<FAJ> does anything show up
<CCMonster> you asking me if i am in the right dir winston_ ?
<winston_> yeah
<CCMonster> sure am
<chilli0> hey all
<chilli0> how do i know what my cpu is?
<winston_> does pwd report it?
<chilli0> is the a command?
<winston_> chilli0 cat /proc/cpuinfo
<winston_> its in that file
<CCMonster> shouldnt i just be in the main dir of the extracted folder
<CCMonster> or should i go to the cmake folder or something
<bullfist> I don't understand this... if the package for XGI is supposed to support all XGI cards why the hell am I having trouble?
<gatewaydrug> so... dfc-8440 printer running on a amd64 and 8.10 box... chops the top part of my documents... need help...
<chilli0> okie thanks winston_
<alex_21> Hey, I want to set up an ssh tunnel. My Ubuntu box at home is all set up on -p 22 and all, but now I cant figure out the client end. I am on a network where http is proxied and https is also proxied. What can I do? No other trafic can leave the network.
<winston_> not sure bullfist - i really don't know enought about making stuff to help you with that
<alex_21> ?
<princefarhaan> Hi All
<princefarhaan> I needed help in reclaiming space from the lost+found folder, I am using Intrepid
<princefarhaan> it is giving me 88.9 GB out of my 100 GB partition
<princefarhaan> is there a way I can regulate the space assigned to that folder?
<FloodBot2> princefarhaan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CCMonster> anything else winston_ ?
<FAJ> !hello | everyone just coming in
<ubottu> everyone just coming in: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xyyl> alex21 are you using it to get online at work?
<winston_> make sure configure is in your absolute path
<CCMonster> absolute path?
<trevor> Guys in Kubuntu found it...  Lancelot
<CCMonster> as in go to that dir?
<alex_21> <xyyl> I am using it to get online at school, because I need port 465
<bullfist> I'm gunna email XGI those bastards
<arrenlex> princefarhaan: You have 89 GB of files in lost+found? Do you know what that folder is used for?
<princefarhaan> nope
<xyyl> i am trying to do same thing
<princefarhaan> Its a fresh partition
<CCMonster> winston_, there is no /configure path
<Swidgen> ﻿is there a way to cd to a directory not in the working directory tree (like if i'm in my user folder and i want to cd to the media directory) without typing the full path of the destination directory?
<chilli0> winston_:  this is odd
<chilli0> processor	: 0
<princefarhaan> just copied some 40GB
<alex_21> <xyyl> Mail is it? For me it is accessibility reasons
<winston_> CCMonster no i mean do something like ls and see if configure in that path
<alex_21> <xyyl> Accessibility for using mail
<CCMonster> nope
<arrenlex> princefarhaan: There are two parts to a file -- the file's data, and metadata like the filename, modification date, etc. When the Linux filesystem gets corrupted, it loses some metadata about some files. These files become "lost".
<CCMonster> i just get the various folders, cmakelists.txt, and a dir called cmake
<winston_> inode
<xyyl> there is heavy web filtering at my work
<winston_> CCMonster - so no configure?
<arrenlex> princefarhaan: So the filesystem will put the file's data into lost+found with a randomly generated name, so that you can at least recover the data if you need to.
<CCMonster> nothing, only files are changelog, CMakeLists.txt, and COPYING.txt
<arrenlex> princefarhaan: So if you have 89 GB of files in lost+found, you have extremely serious filesystem corruption. You shouldn't ever get anything there.
<alex_21> <xyyl> Do you know how to do this?
<princefarhaan> oh, is there a way i can define as to how much space is allocated to that folder
<princefarhaan> i am particularly concerned about the lost space
<CCMonster> anyone else have the newest version of KTORRENT?
<princefarhaan> than the folder itself
<arrenlex> princefarhaan: You shouldn't need to. You shouldn't have stuff there. If you get files there you have problems.
<CCMonster> 3.2beta1?
<princefarhaan> if i delete stuff i usually dont use the trash bin
<princefarhaan> shit+del
<princefarhaan> oh
<princefarhaan> i thought it was something like the recycle bin
<fantomas> Hi all. I'm living with 8.04 and after recent autoupdate kernel whas upgraded to 2.4.26-22 while virtualbox-ose-modules lastest version is 2.4.26-21. Does this happen by someone's mistake?
<winston_> well CCMonster it jsut seems you need to find that file
<lance_> anyone familiar with getting ath5k into moniter mode
<Flannel> fantomas: Do you have hardy-proposed enabled?
<princefarhaan> I have 4 folders in my /media/multimedia partition
<CCMonster> it doesnt appear to be anywhere
<fantomas> Flannel: not sure, never heard about it
<princefarhaan> arrenlex: I have 4 folders in my /media/multimedia partition
<Flannel> fantomas: pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update` please
<princefarhaan> claiming 71.1 GB
<Tazbobu> I have a sharing problem.. I can see my windows files on my ubuntu machine, but when I try to load MP3's from the windows machine, it says error loading media.. it works for video files, but not MP3 or FLAC
<princefarhaan> and it shows that I have 244 MB left
<alex_21> Hey, I want to set up an ssh tunnel. My Ubuntu box at home is all set up on -p 22 and all, but now I cant figure out the client end. I am on a network where http is proxied and https is also proxied. What can I do? No other trafic can leave the network.
<princefarhaan> thats about 72 B, not able to understand where did the rest of the space go?
<Theeb_> when will the OpenOffice 3 be available in ubuntu 8.10
<princefarhaan> around 30 GB out of my 100 GB partition
<fantomas> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/1274689
<Flannel> Theeb_: It will never be officially included.  But backports should have it sometime in the near future
<simplexio> fantomas: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup could help you
<Sierradump> rlt:  when I type in sensors I get 4 "core" temperatures -  Core0 Temp:  27* c  / Core0 Temp: 26* c / Core1 Temp:  33* c  / Core1 Temp: 28* c
<Sierradump> rlt:  Does that look right?
<princefarhaan> arrenlex: anyway i can find that space?
<fantomas> simplexio: my vboxdrv has no such an option like 'setup'
<simplexio> fantomas: ose ? i have that binary only version
<alex_21> OO 3 will be available from ppa right now, or when ppa is back up
<rlt> Sierradump: not sure why you have two of each Core... I'm guessing you're on a dual-core machine, though, which is why you have Core0 and Core1.
<Theeb_> Flannel, 2.4 is included, why not 3?
<arrenlex> princefarhaan: Can you explain in a different way what you want to do? I don't understand what you mean by "find that space"
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, which one is the most recommended way to move my Ubuntu installation to a new hard disk?
<Flannel> Theeb_: Because OOo 3 was released too late in Intrepids cycle (it was postponed a few times)
<rlt> Sierradump: here's the output of sensors on my machine, for comparison: http://pastebin.com/f72acc5ed
<Sierradump> rlt:  10-4  -- just installed a dual core processor!
<simplexio> Muhammad_Saad: all of it or just /home/ or similiar ?
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿simplexio, every thing.
<alex_21> Any ssh help?
<Tazbobu> Actually it will access the MP3/FLAC on the windows machine through totem, but Amarok will not load them
<simplexio> Muhammad_Saad: then i recommend reinstall and then move old stuff from home
<fantomas> simplexio: so, what does it mean - ose? :) Should I install another version?
<Sinister`> why does everything like df stop at gb when is it going to change to TB ?
<Sierradump> rlt:  Here is my pastebin of my sensors output:  http://pastebin.com/m3d68bd43   What do you think?
<buu> Sinister`: What?
<buu> Sinister`: Pretty sure my df says tb..
<rlt> fantomas: see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<Muhammad_Saad> Any other suggestion?
<rlt> fantomas: short version: unless you're doing weird stuff, ose should be fine.
<arrenlex> Sierradump: You probably have two temperature sensors for each core. Perhaps one is heatsink temperature?
<simplexio> fantomas: ose in that open source version, i use that binary only version which is free for home and non commercvial use
<fantomas> rlt: yes, I see. So I own a copy of OSE and is not going to change it )
<fantomas> So the problem is that Hardy maintainers forget to update VB OSE
<Sinister`> maybe its my script that only goes to gb
<rlt> Sierradump: not sure why you have two sensors per core, but agree with arrenlex on that. The temperatures look about right, esp. if you're not running CPU-intensive stuff right now.
<simplexio> Muhammad_Saad: tar -cf - . | (cd <mount point of partition to recieve transfer>; tar -xvf -)  or  cp -pidRv /old_drive/* /new_drive/
<Muhammad_Saad> If I make an image of my current hard disk and restore it later on the newer one, whch files do I need to edit other than /etc/fstab?
<Sinister`> Disks: total: 1801.5 GB
<simplexio> Muhammad_Saad: if you remove old hd out you need reinstall grub
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿simplexio, so I will need to edit fstab, grub.conf and what else?
<simplexio> Muhammad_Saad: what you are doing to that old hard drive ?
<Sierradump> jrgp_gone:  how do you set the Cpu1 / Cpu2 to show temperatures????
<princefarhaan> arrenlex: at the time of install I created a 100GB ext3 partition but after I mounted it, it shows only 88.9 GB
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿simplexio, the old hard disk is not reliable enough to do anything with it. That is why I want to move my installation to the newer one.
<princefarhaan> and now it has 77.1 GB of data and space left is around 250 MB
<arrenlex> princefarhaan: There is a utility called filelight which will show you what files are using space. From the command line, you can use "du -sh <folders>"
<Sierradump> rlt / arrenlex :  No cpu intensive applications... Just Xchat and a couple firefox windows, skype, and a terminal :)  Computer doesn't seem to be running any faster (but does show dual core)... Went from MK-36 single core 2.0ghz to TL-60 dual core 2.0ghz.
<Sierradump> rlt / arrenlex:  just wanted to make sure I put the thermal paste on correctly :)  Had to ditch factory thermal "pad" in lieu of some thermal paste I had lying around!
<princefarhaan> arrenlex: I am installing it as we speak
<rlt> Sierradump: hah! Yeah, those temps look fine :)
<princefarhaan> almost done
<princefarhaan> i had disk usage analyser though
<simplexio> Muhammad_Saad: in that casea i recommend that you take old hd out, install ubuntu to new hd, but old hd back to computer and move home to new installation
<MasterAkia> hey there
<Phubar> hello all
<MasterAkia> is this were i can get help with a few things?
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿simplexio, OK. I shall think about that. Thanks for the help. :)
<vgots> hey guys, I've just installed openjdk from standard ubuntu repos, why in some applications i have a font like courier new, well...very ugly font -_-
<simplexio> Muhammad_Saad: why? because grub is probably installed into old hd mbr currently, removing old hd for reinstall time, ubuntu install new grub into new hd so no problems there after that
<arrenlex> Muhammad_Saad: I run debian instead of ubuntu, but when I moved to a bigger hard drive I imaged the entire drive completely and then expanded partitions using gparted. In my case, I didn't have to edit anything.
<ott0> when I installed wine, it seems to have configured gnome to handle windows executables--how did it do this?
<ott0> like if i just double click on a windows exe it will open with wine
<princefarhaan> its showing 78.6GB
<simplexio> Muhammad_Saad: off course you can use that tar or cp command i pasted earlier and fix fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst but easiest way to do it is reinstall
<princefarhaan> but i had created a 100GB partition
<princefarhaan> fiels whow around 77GB
<red_> are there any latex masters available here?
<princefarhaan> but what about the other 20 GB :(
<arrenlex> red_: That sounds kinky. ;)
<arrenlex> princefarhaan: Try opening up gparted. Does gparted say your partition is the size it should be/
<arrenlex> ?
<red_> kinky?
<Phubar> latex is kinky
<MasterAkia> im having a problem with my sound, well i can here like the sounds on my headset of ppl logging in and out on my messagers and stuff, but when i get on the net and go try to listen to music and stuff it comes from my speakers, how to i fix this?
<rlt> latex is offtopic :P
<rlt> well, the kind two of you are thinking of, anyway :P
<ott0> red_: what's your question
<Phubar> lol sorry
<MasterAkia> how do i make the sound come out of my headset only?
<Phubar> what does it mean if BusyBox shows up insteam of the login screen
<FAJ> MasterAkia:  plug in the headset?
<arrenlex> Phubar: It means grub has encountered a fatal error and must shut down.
<Phubar> grrr is there any way to fix it?
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿simplexio, I think I should look around for a while before making any final decision. The reason I am trying to avoid reinstall is that I am a dial-up connection user. So I do not want to re-install everything. Although I have backup for most packages but some large ones are missing. So I do not want to re-install them.
<princefarhaan> shows 95.36 GB
<MasterAkia> i have it pluged in i hear only the sounds from my messager on my headset everything else if coming from my speakers
<princefarhaan> with 80GB used and 14 GB free
<arrenlex> Phubar: Depends on the problem. This usually happens when grub can't find its config file at all. Has anything happened to the place where grub looks for its conf file?
<ddgoose> MasterAkia, what kind of headset? usb?
<red_> how do i use \left ... \right construction if there is end-of-line between them?
<MasterAkia> yes usb logictech clearchat pro
<arrenlex> Muhammad_Saad: You won't have to reinstall, you might just have to edit a few files. I did exactly what you're doing and it was fine for me.
<Phubar> well I get the option to choose a kernel in grub and the nvidia splash the the ultimateedition thinking screen then boom BusyBox
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿arrenlex, I just want to make sure that I know all the files that need to be edited.
<arrenlex> Muhammad_Saad: Only way is to try it and see. :)
<Sierradump> rlt:  just downloaded "gkrellm"  and that shows 4 random temps and 1 cpu temp.  Cpu temp is 51* C so I am thinking processor isn't "cold" but also isn't OVERHEATING!
<ddgoose> MasterAkia, go to System>Preferences>Sounds, make sure your logitech is set as the output in those settings
<princefarhaan> but the data is only 78.1 GB and the space left as reported by nautilus is around 10 GB
<princefarhaan> i still have a diference of around 12 GB
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿arrenlex, :D
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿arrenlex, I shall try it and see what happens.
<Phubar> I dont really see any errors it is all covered by loading screens
<Phubar> do I just have to reinstall again or can I somehow fix this?
<MasterAkia> DDgoose: i got to sounds and i select device logitech usb headset (alsa mixer) give me 3 thing to choose from Microphone, microphone capture, and speakers. im kinda new to ubuntu like brand new lol but i dont see an output.
<MasterAkia> i also set everything is usb audio
<ddgoose> MasterAkia, see PM
<M0badedr> hello all
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MasterAkia> ddgoose: no i dont.
<M0badedr> dose any one know where to find drivers for my DELL 330 desktop computer ????
<vignesh> !hi
<Geoffrey2> I'm looking to pick up a book on Ubuntu, I'm still rather a novice at Linux, and want to try and become more adept at it...possibly at some point going after the Linux+ cert....any reccomendations on a decent book/books to purchase?
<arrenlex> M0badedr: Drivers for what?
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿arrenlex, just one more question: In menu.lst, I see lines like "root=UUID=2d1d543f-8b19-48c4-9988-cc010e6eb525". Can I set it as "root=/dev/sdax"?
<M0badedr> Desktop computer DELL 330
<vignesh> M0badedr, what drivers ?
<M0badedr> in general
<arrenlex> M0badedr: What doesn't work?
<arrenlex> Muhammad_Saad: In theory, but mine are set using the grub notation -- root (hd0,4) <- represents sda5
<M0badedr> actuel i have a problem that i cann't restart my desktop
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿arrenlex, is it like root=(hd0,0) or root (hd0,0)?
<simplexio> Muhammad_Saad: then like i said, remove hd, reinstall, put hd pack, then mount old hd to /mn/old and copy /mnt/old/var/cache/apt/archive to new install
<arrenlex> Muhammad_Saad: There are both types. There are some lines which have "root" and those look like "root            (hd0,4)". There are other lines where root is part of the kernel line and those look like "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-1-686 root=/dev/sda5 ro quiet"
<binarymutant> is there a quick tool to convert avi to whatever codec a home dvd-player uses(.vob I guess)?
<simplexio> Muhammad_Saad: if you look now to /var/cache/apt/archive there should be all thise .deb packages what you have downloaded
<Liqunantoru> ns
<Phubar> so anyone know about this magical BusyBox boo boo grub crashed thing and how I can fix?
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿simplexio, I know that but many large files have been auto-deleted.
<Muhammad_Saad> It seems like I need some time to think about both opinions. :)
<arvind_khadri> hi, how can i install vmware?
<elatio> Hey guys, I accidentally deleted the panel that has the taskbar(all current open apps) and I was wondering how to add that to my new panel?
<Muhammad_Saad> See you both later ﻿arrenlex and simplexio. :) And thanks a lot.
<tomcheng76> hi all, compiz + vnc => slow screen refresh rate ?
<arvind_khadri> ok i read the factoid of the bot... is virtualbox nice enough?
<arrenlex> ttyl
<simplexio> arvind_khadri: its better for everything else than gaming
<arvind_khadri> simplexio, i wanted for that only :)
<simplexio> arvind_khadri: :)
<arvind_khadri> simplexio, any idea about vmware?
<tomcheng76> arvind_khadri: dual boot is the best for you
<arvind_khadri> tomcheng76, hmm ya i too feel so..
<simplexio> arvind_khadri: last time i tried it i downloaded package from vmare site and run it. thought i have no idea what is free nowdays
<Phubar> can anyone help me with my crash issue and this busybox thing? or do I just need to reinstall again?
<arvind_khadri> simplexio, its asking me to give so many details :)
<simplexio> arvind_khadri: what you want to play, wine is probaqbly faster option
<simplexio> arvind_khadri: one of the reason i dont use vmware, another is that it has sooo slow io
<princefarhaan> arrenlex: gparted shows 14 GB Unused
<simplexio> arvind_khadri: if game works in wine
<tomcheng76> arvind_khadri: vmware have experimental support for Direct3D, but i sure it is not the best solution.
<arvind_khadri> simplexio, NFSMW  and some maps of CS dont work :)
<arvind_khadri> simplexio, tomcheng76 dual boot is the way to go i guess :)
<princefarhaan> according to gparted - /media/files = 15GB unused, /media/multimedia = 5GB unused
<tomcheng76> compiz + vnc => slow screen refresh rate ? anyone help :) i am using vnc and it is slow :)
<princefarhaan> and according to nautilis
<Phubar> anyone? anyone at all?
<simplexio> tomcheng76: remoce compiz :D
<tomcheng76> simplexio: i have a custom setting of ccsm, will my setting reset later after re-enabling it?
<simplexio> tomcheng76: no idea, i dont use compiz
<fantomas> what is ubuntu way to send bug reports?
<Phubar> can anybody help me recover from the horrible busybox screen of death?
<Flannel> !bugs | fantomas
<ubottu> fantomas: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<fantomas> Flannel: are there any builtin programs from hardy repository?
<Tyrath> for some reason the prog ftp isn't working for me
<Tyrath> keeps on giving me unknown host
<Phubar> what does /dev/disk/by-uuid/95f0d80d-fac1-4867-97d6-442ab3234421 does not exist mean and how can I fix it?
<Tyrath> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<fantomas> vsftpd rocks
<napster> I'm here again for help, I'm just trying to use my Bluetooth USB dongle with ubuntu 8.10, but it's not working'
<fantomas> oops
<Tyrath> !vsftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd
<napster> how i can use it?
<Tyrath> fantomas: i want something that's light weight and allows me to do everything
<aftertaf> napster: i think bluetooth stack is broekn as of 8.10
<fantomas> Tyrath: server?
<aftertaf> google bluetooth 8.10 ubuntu
<rebel_kid> heheh, i set myself to show .folders and .files and now i cant remember how to hide them
<Tyrath> fantomas: nah, i just like have a fast pc ;)
<tomcheng76> Tyrath: you want light weight ftp server?
<fantomas> Tyrath: no I mean you want ftp server or client )
<DanC> I had skype working with a bluetooth headset for one brief shining moment; anybody know a work-around to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/285412 ?
<Tyrath> fantomas: eh? just ability to access an ftp server
<fantomas> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<fantomas> Tyrath: so you already know the answer )
<tomcheng76> Tyrath: vote for gFTP
<rlt> rebel_kid: ctrl+h
<Phubar> Bah I really dont want to reinstall all over again :( can anyone help me recover?
<rlt> rebel_kid: or View > [ ] Show Hidden Files
<bullfist> hey guys, how do I go into ROOT to install a driver?
<bullfist> I have the driver I need but it's telling me I have to be in root
<TecR0c> How do you do a search in the terminal on a file e.g. auth.log
<tomcheng76> bullfist: sudo -s
<rebel_kid> rlt, ty
<rlt> TecR0c: grep thingtosearchfor filename
<generalsnus> What is the best disk cloning tool, i can use for linux? i have a HD here, id like to clone. ive tried ghost, but it wont find my external hd, so i can save a image
<tomcheng76> generalsnus: clonezilla
<Tyrath> tomcheng76: i get an error message: can't find gftp binaries installed in /usr/bin
<Firefishe> Hello, all.  I was just wondering.  What's the condition of 64 bit ubuntu?  Does it support flash, java, and intel 82801I (IH9) sound?
<Tyrath> tomcheng76: that's after a fresh install
<furythor1> Problem : My screen gets jinxed resolution of 640x480 after I installed proprietary nvidia drivers. How to change resolution. I did already try applet in system>preferences>screen resolution
<rlt> Firefishe: it does flash, yes. not sure about the other two
<TecR0c> rlt,  i tried that command and i found nothin. grep auth.log
<tomcheng76> Tyrath: strange, can you remove the package compeletely and reinstall gftp? using synaptic software manager
<rlt> techqbert: what command exactly did you use? I just did "grep myusername /var/log/auth.log" and it worked fine =/
<Firefishe> rlt:  I'm waiting for my 64 bit cd from Canonical.  I'm using 64 bit debian lenny right now and I am forced to use the oss deb binary from opensound.com.  I have sound with that, but flash in (ugh! in advance...) iceweasel binds with alsa...and is not seeing oss.  I was just wondering if ubuntu64 had dealt with this oss issue or not?
<donkeyboy> is there anyway of finding the ip address of a samba share? If I only have the smb://machine
<TecR0c> rlt,  i tried that command and i found nothin. grep auth.log
<rlt> Firefishe: dunno, I don't use flash as a rule. I just remember it working (about as well as flash usually does, anyway)
<rlt> Firefishe: ... last time I set it up on someone else's computer.
<rlt> TecR0c: I read that the last time you said it.
<tomcheng76> Firefishe: alsa not working in debian ?
<ddgoose> donkeyboy, nmblookup <host>
<TecR0c> oh ok i am sorry.
<TecR0c> just that i am having no luck with it =/
<Firefishe> tomcheng76: Not on my Asus G50V-X1 laptop.  Nor is my Atheros wi-fi, for that matter, even with the newer ath9k module.
<donkeyboy> ddgoose: Thanks
<ddgoose> no problem
<Ohmu> Can anyone help me?  I've just uopgraded to Ibex and my Wireless AP isn't functioning: 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' gives error 'iniparser: syntax error in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf (4): -> ifupdown].  looking into the file, just this: '[main]  plugins=ifupdown,keyfile        [ifupdown]   managed=false'   What's going on?  Why is the network manager invoked anyway?  I don't have a nm icon ...
<rlt> TecR0c: if you're saying you just put in "grep auth.log", that's not the right way to use it. You want "grep THINGTOSEARCHFORGOESHERE /var/log/auth.log". For example, "grep TTY /var/log/auth.log" or "grep rms /var/log/auth.log" or something.
<Firefishe> tomcheng76: Well, let me augment that.  Sound works through the laptop speakers, but not through the headphone jack.
<furythor1> Problem : My screen gets jinxed resolution of 640x480 after I installed proprietary nvidia drivers. How to change resolution. I did already try applet in system>preferences>screen resolution
<napster> sudo hidd --search
<napster>  is not working
<napster> ?
<Firefishe> tomcheng76: this laptop has high def audio, and a ton of mixer outputs...if one thing is off in the code, it's not getting to the jack.
<tomcheng76> Firefishe: ic..then ubuntu have great chance don't work too.Since it repackage from debian.
<FAJ> furythor1: install nvidia-settings.
<TecR0c> rlt,  ok thanks.
<FAJ> and try there
<furythor1> I will try that
<ddgoose> furythor1, nvidia-settings
<Firefishe> tomcheng76:  Yeah, and this is 64 bit, too.
<furythor1> or you mean "nvidia x server settings" ?
<FAJ> furythor1: no nvidia-settings
<FelixZ> Hi all, I want to convert text files to .jar formated ebooks that I can read on my s40 based mobile phone, could someone tell me if there's a way on ubuntu/linux to do that please?
<christianp> hi all
<Tyrath> my bad it turns out that ftp was working
<Tyrath> it just doesn't accept the name@host:port syntax
<tomcheng76> Tyrath: yup, port have to specify in another textfield
<Tyrath> tomcheng76: won't even let me do user@port :(
<JGodbout> I am having some troubles with my nautilus. When I try to open up "Computer", "Network", or "Garbage Bin", I receive an error: Couldn't display "computer:". Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<Tyrath> tomcheng76: I mean user@host
<JGodbout> I have just reinstalled nautilus, with no success..
<tomcheng76> Tyrath: yup, great for novice, bad for us, so i use command prompt :)
<Tyrath> does anyone know how I can pipe files within the ftp program?
<christianp> i have an old laptop without boot from usb support. I have already a usb pen drive containing 8.10, but i can't boot from usb to install. Is there a fast way to start booting from usb (booting from a cd with an older ubuntu) and then start the usb installation? or i have to burn a cd with the iso for 8.10?
<Tyrath> within meaning that the ftp program is already running
<tomcheng76> Tyrath : you mean transfer file from one ftp server to another ftp server?
<Tyrath> tomcheng76: nope all I want to do is pipe files displayed using ftp (ie, ls) into vim
<Tyrath> tomcheng76: and ftp> blah.txt | vim  doesn't work :/
 * Tyrath thinks ftp definately needs some plugins if it really is as limited as it seems to be
<Sharp_eyes_> hi all
<Sharp_eyes_> do any tell me how can i use nokia pcsuite software in ubuntu
<tomcheng76> Sharp_eyes: best bet is wine or Virtualbox :-)
<enzotib> Tyrath, vim cannot accept input from a pipe
<furythor1> Well, my problem is that Ubuntu can't detect properly screen resolutions that could be used.
<Decepticon_> is there some package that will put a pastebin on my apache?
<FAJ> furythor1:  nvidia-settings, really helps,  if it's an viewsonic monitor try removing xserver-xgl.
<FAJ> gnight
<furythor1> Well, I have nokia 447V screen (CRT)
<nimbus> any recommendations for a good light-weight mp3 player?
<simplexio> mpg123
<nimbus> I will look into that. thanks
<niklaus> i get this error when booting up X11 , gdm greeter appears to be crashing , attempting to use another one. I have to restart gdm from command line using /etc/init.d/gdm restart . It is becoming very slow. How do i fix it ?
<Tyrath> enzotib: mate that is incorrect. I've piped a lot of things into vim - i do it frequently
<Tyrath> enzotib: you can pipe input into any text editor just about
<XB23> how do i create a tarball of a directory?
<XB23> tar -c ?
<rlt> XB23: tar -cf outputfilename directoryname, I think.
<enzotib> Tyrath, it doesn't work for me
<hs> Where could I find a guide on setting up an adhoc network?
<tomcheng76> !adhoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adhoc
<hov_> if i use script(1) how do i stop it from logging?
<bullgard4> Evolution 2.22 User Guide > 1.2.4 The Calendar: "By default, the calendar shows today's schedule on ruled background." What is meant by 'ruled background'?
<tomcheng76> hs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<Sharp_eyes_> tomcheng76: u ther?
<ravn> hi ppl, My Ubuntu (8.10) is extremely swappy. Anyone can help me work out why? I don't know anything about why/how the swapping occurs, but I wan to get red of it! It makes my laptop useless. It is not the case that I run too many programs, I havn't filled my RAM (at least not according to system monitor...)
<ziroday> bullgard4: it is the background with straight horizontal lines across it
<tomcheng76> Sharp_eyes_: whats matter
<Sharp_eyes_> nokia pcsuite installer?
<bullgard4> ziroday: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<ziroday> bullgard4: have fun
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<JGodbout> ﻿I am having some troubles with my nautilus. When I try to open up "Computer", "Network", or "Garbage Bin", I receive an error: Couldn't display "computer:". Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<JGodbout> ﻿I have just reinstalled nautilus, with no success.
<tomcheng76> Sharp_eyes_: winehq rated grabage for nokia pc suite, your best solution is try using virtual machines or dual booting of windows
<ziroday> JGodbout: what does typing in Trash:/// do?
<th3nux3r> JGodbout: delete folder .nautilus in your home
<th3nux3r> and reinstalled
<Sharp_eyes_> virtual machines is some software??
<ph8> hi guys, after the computer's been on for 9 or 10 hours i seem to lose the ability to open applications
<ActionParsnip> JGodbout: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/189288
<ph8> any idea what could cause that?
<ziroday> ph8: what does opening them up in the terminal say?
<ph8> this is only through X, i can still run stuff on the command line
<Firefishe> ph8:  cpu overheating
<bullgard4> JGodbout: Try to narrow down the culprit by opening Nautilus with typing 'nautilus' in a GNOME terminal and analyze the error messages that appear then.
<ph8> they seem to be starting i.e. they don't crash in terminal
<ph8> but no window appears
<Firefishe> ph8: as one suggestion
<ph8> Firefishe:  Actually?
<tomcheng76> Sharp_eyes: like Virtualbox, vmware. Allow you to run windows inside linux
<ziroday> ph8: okay, is your CPU usage excessively high after 10 hours, or are you running out of ram?
<Maveas> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<ziroday> Firefishe: CPU overheating would not explain why opening applications does not work after 10 hours
<Maveas> How do I add a PATH?
<ActionParsnip> Maveas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114634
<v_ei5> hiiiiiiiii
<tomcheng76> Sharp_eyes: nokia pc suite just won't work in wine:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1026
<ActionParsnip> ph8: try restarting x server
<Firefishe> ziroday: I've had overheating problems with a P4 tower from 2004 with that very issue.  It doesn't seem to happen anymore, though.
<paul68> if I use cloning to make an exact copy of the installed programs is it also going to include the drivers for the wifi or do I have to add them seperatly?
<ziroday> Firefishe: if the CPU was overheating the computer would shut down, not refuse to open apps
<ziroday> paul68: did you install the drivers from a package?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: how did you instal them?
<paul68> ziroday: no its installed with ndiswrapper for the bcm driver I have
<ziroday> paul68: then the ndiswrapper package will be installed but no configured if all you are backing up is the pacakge list/packages
<ActionParsnip> paul68: then that will need reinstating, but ndiswrapper will travel over
<paul68> ziroday: ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> np
<JGodbout> ziroday: When I type "Trash:///" in, it says Couldn't find "/home/jacob/Trash:". Please check the spelling and try again.
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ziroday> JGodbout: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: his answer is not related to that
<ActionParsnip> JGodbout: ln -s ~/.local/share/Trash ~/Trash
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: just needed the info
<Sharp_eyes_> any body know that how to install nokia pc suite in ubuntu
<JGodbout> I am using 8.04
<Myrtti> Sharp_eyes_: good luck with that.
<ziroday> Sharp_eyes_: AFAIK there is no linux version of the nokia PC suite
<JGodbout> And I have installed all the latest updates for it
<Myrtti> there is no linux version.
<ActionParsnip> JGodbout: the trash has changed but if you symlink it it will achieve the same end
<ActionParsnip> Sharp_eyes_: i'd try find alernatives to achieve what you want to do rather than trying to run windows software
<Myrtti> Sharp_eyes_: your best bet is getting vmware (not virtualbox), setting up Windows in it and trying with that, if you really want to try it.
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: that does not fix his issues with Network:/// and Computer:/// not working
<Myrtti> Sharp_eyes_: also, if your phone is s60v3, gammu/wammu will not most likely work.
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: apparently you have to downgrade gvfs
<Maveas> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<JGodbout> How do I symlink it?
<JGodbout> Or is that what you said above/
<ActionParsnip> JGodbout: i gave you the command
<JGodbout> ?
<JGodbout> Oh ok
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: its a known bug
<JGodbout> But what about my other problems with Network and Computer?
<Sharp_eyes_> Myrtti: i think that i hve to try vmware..
<Giraffe> hey, i can't connect to wireless networks that use WPA/WPA2 personal--how can i fix this?
<bullgard4> Evolution 2.22 User Guide > 1.2.4 The Calendar: "By default, the calendar shows today's schedule on ruled background." What is meant by 'schedule' here? Is schedule meant here in the American sense 'schedule of lessons' for school pupils (=time-table)?
<Myrtti> Sharp_eyes_: what do you want to do with PC suite?
<ActionParsnip> Sharp_eyes_: if you are syncing address book or data files you can do that with other apps
<ddgoose> bullgard4, what does "schedule" mean where you are from?
<Sharp_eyes_> hmm
<Sharp_eyes_> ActionParsnip: which software
<ActionParsnip> Sharp_eyes_: if you are transfering files you dont need software you can use bluetooth
<JGodbout> And how can I modify things in my Places (next to applications and system)?
<ActionParsnip> Sharp_eyes_: not sure but im VERY sure it will exist
<Maveas> Sharp_eyes_: Take a look at http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux_nokia_other.html
<Sharp_eyes_> but i dont hve bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> Sharp_eyes_: then transfer the data like a usb hard drive
<Sharp_eyes_> im trying to to use usb
<ActionParsnip> Sharp_eyes_: what address program are you syncing with?
<BlueEagle> bullgard4: dictinary.com sais a plan of procedure, usually written, for a proposed objective, esp. with reference to the sequence of and time allotted for each item or operation necessary to its completion
<ziroday> JGodbout: can you verify that you have the gvfs package installed?
<Sharp_eyes_> i hve nokia 6230i
<JGodbout> um
<JGodbout> how can i verify it?
<ActionParsnip> Sharp_eyes_: what are you trying to send to it?
<JGodbout> how can i check?
<ziroday> JGodbout: as well as gvfs-backends and libgvfscommon0
<ActionParsnip> Sharp_eyes_: or recieve
<bullgard4> ddgoose: I do not understand your question. Say it in other words, please.
<Maveas> Sharp_eyes_: http://tuxmobil.org/phones_survey_nokia.html
<ziroday> JGodbout: open up synaptic and see if the status is installed (green)
<JGodbout> Ok those 3 are the latest version
<ziroday> JGodbout: and installed?
<Sharp_eyes_> some songs
<apinunt_> How do you make the terminal screen open with utf8 character encoding? Our ubuntu 8.10 opens in an ANSI mode and requires we manually changit to 7utf8 each time.
<Neurologic> Erm, I keep getting blank web pages. In firefox O_o Says done
<Neurologic> But the page is blank
<Neurologic> Any ideas?
<ziroday> apinunt_: Terminal > Set Character Encoding
<ActionParsnip> Sharp_eyes_: ok cool, gimme a sec
<ddgoose> bullgard4, you asked what schedule meant, so I figured it meant something different to you
<reqqit> how can I turn off the visualization on totem?
<JGodbout> Yes they are installed
<Sharp_eyes_> ActionParsnip: ok
<JGodbout> Instead of doing it your way, I just did sudo apt-get install packagename for each of them, and they were all up to date
<ziroday> JGodbout: okay, can you open up nautilus via the terminal and try to access Computer:///
<bullgard4> BlueEagle: Thank you for explaining.
<reqqit> *($($* it found it
<bullgard4> ddgoose: grrr
<apinunt_> ziroday: That we do. But we would like to know how we can make utf8 permanent?
<ziroday> apinunt_: if ANSI appears there can you remove it?
<systm> im using the easy_e17.sh to install e17, but when it gets to etk, its saying that i dont have a cvs client, when i clearly do
<ddgoose> bullgard4, It can also mean " a written or printed list, catalog, or inventory" that's why I asked
<JGodbout> ziroday: No, it doesn't work
<apinunt_> ziroday: It appears as the current locale and we cannot remove it.
<ziroday> JGodbout: and no messages/errors in the terminal?
<systm> well, maybe i dont, what is a good cvs client?
<JGodbout> Correct
<ziroday> apinunt_: sorry, I have no clue then
<JGodbout> The error message that comes up on nautilus though is "Couldn't find "/home/jacob/Computer:". Please check the spelling and try again
<ziroday> JGodbout: okay, try reinstall the gvfs pacakges
<JGodbout> Ok
<Neurologic> I keep getting blank, empty pages in firefox, does anyone why? clearly well established websites, google, etc
<apinunt_> Anyone else know what to do?
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: try killall firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old; firefox &
<Maveas> If I want PHP is the best choise OpenPGP.org then?
<Maveas> PGP* sorry :)
<bazhang> Maveas, that is something entirely different
<Neurologic> ActionParsnip, ehm, ok, I see a webpage, but...My preferences are gone?
<Maveas> bazhang: I know what PHP && PGP is - and it's PGP I want :)
<bazhang> !info gnupg | Maveas
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.9-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 859 kB, installed size 4836 kB
<rlt> Maveas: OpenPGP is a standard, not a program. gnupg is probably what you want :)
<Maveas> rlt: Ups :)
<mker> Maveas, Seahorse comes with Ubuntu, it's a front-end for managing PGP and SSH keys. Check applications -> accessories -> password & encryption keys
<Neurologic> and it's happening again -_-
<Neurologic> Except all my settings are gone.
<Maveas> bazhang, rlt, mker: thanks, you guys are great :)
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: then we know your profile was screwy, you can either rename back and troubleshoot the old profile, or continue with new and rebuild
<Maveas> everybodyelse: you are also great :)
<bikak0> hello all! what is the best program for editing bash in windows? i know zend&dreamweaver for php, so what is the best program for easy bash editing? ... thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !best | bikak0
<ubottu> bikak0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Maveas> The entire OPEN SOURCE COMMUNITY is great :D
<Neurologic> ActionParsnip, well, it's happening again
<Neurologic> ActionParsnip, Is it because of an addon maybe? O_O
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: could be, try uninstalling some
<Neurologic> ActionParsnip, I use adblock and flashblock
<niklaus> does anyone have gdm latest /
<ActionParsnip> try uninstalling one and testing, if same, reinstall and remove the other
<Maveas> Which type of encryption do I have to use?
<mker> Maveas, for what?
<Maveas> To encrypt emails and files?
<simplexio> bikak0: nano with ysntax highliting
<mker> Maveas, I'd go with the default settings in Seahorse. Encryption type: DSA Elgamal - Key strength: 2048 (at least)
<niklaus> what is the latest version of ubuntu ?
<rlt> !intrepid | niklaus
<ubottu> niklaus: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<tomcheng76> !Jackalope
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<mker> Maveas, Remember that a good password is very important. There are some good links at the bottom of this page. https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Password_policy#External_links
<Maveas> mker: thanks, but do know how to make a good one
<niklaus> i have hardy , how do i upgrade to interpid ? i have the udpate manager saying 177 packages to be updated . Just install that or anything special
<rlt> Geh, just remembered that I need to go make a gpg key for my new email address >.>
<rlt> !upgrade | niklaus
<ubottu> niklaus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ActionParsnip> niklaus: yep you need to download a tonne of stuff to step up to intrepid
<zetheroo> for the first time since using Linux I have decided to revert back to Hardy after having far too many major and minor issues with Intrepid - including kernel panics. I suggest that if you are someone who wants to use your time at the computer to actually use it to get what you need to do done that you stick with Hardy until the next release or until Intrepid gets a serious batch of fixes .... otherwise you may find yourself spending most of your
<lihao> hello
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: worked flawlessly for me as with other people
<niklaus> ActionParsnip, is this upgrade the same as interpid or it needs a seperate download ? The Red arrow facing downwards usually at the top right of menu bar
<lihao> this is come from China,anyother?
<rlt> !cn | lihao
<ubottu> lihao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ziroday> zetheroo: what wireless card do you have?
<Maveas> lihao: "this is come"?
<Neurologic> ActionParsnip, Is there a way to restore my original profile?
<Maveas> lihao: Do you come from China? :)
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: I am sure that is the case with many ... but there are seemingly just as many who are having serious issues ... esp those with laptops
<ActionParsnip> niklaus: if you upgrade, you will be running intrepid. I dont understand what you are asking
<mker> zetheroo, I think it depends on your hardware. Like ActionParsnip I haven't had a single problem.
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: Atheros
<wartalker> Maveas: i come from china
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: mv ~/.mozilla_old ~/.mozilla
<Maveas> wartalker: cool
<lihao> yes
<ziroday> zetheroo: okay. there goes my theory
<nighost> me too,I anm from china..
<zetheroo> ﻿mker: I am aware of that ... I don't think its right however to be telling people to chnage their hardware to make Ubuntu work .
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: the .mozilla directory holds all your fluff for firefox, if that folder doesnt exist you will get a fresh / stock one
<lihao> yee ,so mush here
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: :)
<thomasite> Hello. How do launch Sound Juicer through the terminal? Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: we renamed it so we could roll back, stupid people would have told you to delete it, I always enable the ability to roll back
<ziroday> thomasite: try sound-juicer
<Neurologic> ActionParsnip, Oh, great, thank you
<ActionParsnip> thomasite: try typing sound and pressing tab
<thomasite> Thanks, ziroday and ActionParsnip.
<Neurologic> ActionParsnip, err, except, my preferences aren't there?
<ActionParsnip> thomasite: or you could edit your menu to see what command the gui menu item you click executes
<thomasite> How do I do that? Add/Remove?
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: they should be, we have simply moved the profile folder back to from when we started
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: you need to relaunch firefox
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: to use the new settings
<Neurologic> ActionParsnip, I did, and the settings are still on there defaults
<zetheroo> far too many Ubuntu users are trying to assist people with kernel panics to do the following: "just change your wifi card" etc .... I think this is really silly and should be discouraged for a multitude of reasons. It should be presented in a way that says "you can change your wifi card and it may do the trick, but its still a problem with Ubuntu and not the hardware". I am of course talking about hardware that worked fine with Hardy and no long
<ActionParsnip> thomasite: its in your gnome menu
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: then i am unsure, the profile copy from then back preserves the settings
<Neurologic> ActionParsnip, Ah I fixed it, nevermind =)
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: what was it?
<Neurologic> ActionParsnip, Needed to move the contents of mozilla old's firefox folder to the /.mozilla/firefox folder
<Giraffe> zetheroo, i think they just really messed up with wi-fi
<Neurologic> Because that's where the profile, and profile data is
<Giraffe> my wireless card worked just fine until i upgraded to 8.10; now i can't connect to networks that are encrypted with WPA/WPA2 personal
<thomasite> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: that should have copied when you renamed the .mozilla folder, its a subfolder...well its ok now so you're ok
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: you may wanna try: sudo chown -R <your user name> ~/.mozilla
<Neurologic> ActionParsnip, I thought kill was a process command, we didn't rename stuff, did we? O_O
<Neurologic> killall, I mean
<ActionParsnip> Neurologic: mv = move = rename
<Neurologic> Oh
<Giraffe> does anybody know what to do about getting WPA to work with 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | Giraffe
<Neurologic> Hm, dunno why it was weird then
<ubottu> Giraffe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thomasite> I have a problem, though. Sound Juice won't read my CD as the CD is composed of four folders with mp3 files in them. Unlike the previous CD, whose files are not inside any folder, that I used Sound Juice on. Please help me. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: you need to install and configure the wpa supplicant
<Ohmu> Can anyone help me?  I've just uopgraded to Ibex and my Wireless AP isn't functioning: 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' gives error 'iniparser: syntax error in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf (4): -> ifupdown].  looking into the file, just this: '[main]  plugins=ifupdown,keyfile        [ifupdown]   managed=false'   What's going on?  Why is the network manager invoked anyway?  I don't have a nm icon ...
<Giraffe> ActionParsnip, it already is installed
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: have you configured it?
<Giraffe> i've no idea how
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: its all in that link ubottu gave you, you dont just install the supplicant, it needs config
<Giraffe> i have the network i want to connect to in wpa_supplicant.conf, but it's not broadcast
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: what if you rename that file? can you resetup wifi?
<Giraffe> and it would seem that the ssid needs to be broadcast for wpa_supplicant to find it
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: read that guide it will tell all
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: i dont use wpa myself so i dont have first hand experience
<scientes_> how do i remove a sit?
<Giraffe> ActionParsnip, this doesn't really help
<Giraffe> it's still complaining that it can't find the network
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: is your router broadcasting ssid?
<Giraffe> no
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: then make it broadcast, then pair up, then stop the broadcast
<ziroday> thomasite: if the files are already .mp3's why can't you just copy them off?
<Giraffe> ActionParsnip, it isn't my router, it's in a building shared with other residents
<ghaleb> hello, I have a space problem and don't know how to list directory sizes
<fosco_> ghaleb: cd / ; du -sh *
<zetheroo> ﻿Giraffe: I cannot disagree with you there
<ghaleb> fosco_: let me show it in different way, my / is 99% filled , I want to know where the space lost
<fosco_> ghaleb: cd / ; du -sh *
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: then i'd set your wifi to connect even if the ssid is not found
<zetheroo> ﻿Giraffe: the sad thing is that Ubuntu is getting more and more popular and as such is more open to criticism than ever before ... and with a "slip" like this one its not going to look good for Ubuntu in the IT News
<fosco_> it will show the size of each directory
<ghaleb> fosco_: yeah that helps ;) thanks
<Giraffe> ActionParsnip, it doesn't say how to in that link, just to set scan_ssid to 1
<Giraffe> and that doesn't really do anything...
<ActionParsnip> fosco_: i'd pipe that into less ;)
<Giraffe> zetheroo, yeah
<ghaleb> the log is 8.2 G!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: then you could use another app to setup wifi , or manually edit /etc/network/interfaces to set it up.
<Giraffe> ActionParsnip, i could, but shouldn't this be something that the OS should be able to do?
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: if you manually edit the interfaces file then network apps won't work as that config file will superceded
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: well, it is the OS ;)
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: thats the way I always do it personally
<zetheroo> ﻿Giraffe: on my wife's laptop (HP DV5) the sound is all quirky ... which was not in Hardy .... I have read other things about people having kernel panics in Intrepid possibly caused by sound devices as well ... so its even more than Wifi I think
<Giraffe> ActionParsnip, that's fine, and i like doing things by hand sometimes too, but i specifically use ubuntu to avoid that
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: you could try installing wifi-radar maybe it has more suitable options
<heri> ...
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: I used to use Wicd all the time in the place of gnome-network-manager ... but in Intrepid it was totally screwing up the connections .... very odd
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: i just edit the file. simple
<Giraffe> zetheroo, i had the same issue
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: edit the file? ... you mean the config file for Wicd?
<zetheroo> ﻿Giraffe: really ... no kidding
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: no, /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: its cool you are ok with editting config files. loads of users stamp their feet and refuse unless there is a pretty gui to click on
<Giraffe> ActionParsnip, i know, and i know i need to get my hands dirty every now and again
<Giraffe> but i feel like this is just meaningless labor
<ActionParsnip> Giraffe: good lad
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: why should we need to edit files manually when there is a GUI for that? .... I mean isn't it all a bit circular?
<Sagaci> can someone point me somewhere to learn more about the terminal program and how to use it
<Giraffe> or rather, i find it more than a bit frustrating when a feature that used to work no longer does work, yet this is an upgrade to my system
<zetheroo> ﻿Giraffe: ironic, no!?
<ziroday> Sagaci: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Giraffe> zetheroo, it is indeeed
<Giraffe> indeed*
<Giraffe> Sagaci, hmm...
<ziroday> Sagaci: anything in particular you are trying to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: I find conf files easier, the best one is smb.conf. I have shown countless slews of people how easy that files syntax is, they can then add shares on the fly via ssh
<zetheroo> ﻿Giraffe: you would think that an upgrade would work like before but with added features and benefits .... :)
<Giraffe> zetheroo, yeah, imagine that :P
<Finnish> Occasionally my laptop does not output sound to actual outputs, headphones, but stays on laptop speakers. How to resolve this?
<Sagaci> trying to figure out how to navigate and use commands and install tar packages.. have already installed adobe flash, but would like to be more flexible and know how to do it off hand
<ziroday> Finnish: you are running intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: the fact that there is a !terminal factoid really depresses me
<Finnish> Yeah, intrepid
<ziroday> Finnish: can you open the volume control and go the switches section. Does anything show up?
<adam7> Sagaci: if it is installed, that is the proper way to do it :)
<Sagaci> of course, but I'd like to know how to install adobe reader now
<Syrre> hello again ActionParsnip =P ... just stopped by to see if you had any more neat little proggys thats more or less needed, tilda was one in a million, really like that one =P
<Giraffe> zetheroo, here's my dilemma: everything but wpa personal seems to work.  wpa enterprise (of all things) works juuust fine.
<Finnish> ziroday: Yeah, I can see switces, or volumes
<ph8> ActionParsnip:  Sorry for delayed response, restarting the x server fixes it, but this has happened multiple times
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: you are probably right in saying that it is easy ... but the thing is that Linux is trying to move away from that ... as most users will be totally against touching a text config file ... and so they should be as the world is moving progressively forward
<Giraffe> zetheroo, this in tandem with suspend finally working along with desktop effects wokring
<Giraffe> working*
<ziroday> Finnish: no, there is a tab at the top left that says switches
<ziroday> Finnish: under the Switches tab is there any checkboxes?
<zetheroo> ﻿Giraffe: sorry about that ... I am just not going to be able to help you much .... :)
<Giraffe> zetheroo, i know, i'm just ranting :P
<ActionParsnip> ph8: are you fully updated?
<Sagaci> what's the difference between a tar file and a tar.gz file
<Finnish> ziroday: all I can see is this http://stashbox.org/312302/Screenshot-Volume%20Control%3A%20HDA%20ATI%20SB%20%28Alsa%20mixer%29.png
<_SkittleLinux18> so, I am willing to bet some serious cash that there is someone in here named Devils_Casper
<ph8> ActionParsnip:  Yup
<ziroday> Finnish: ah okay thats fine. And gets rid of my idea. Sorry
<Giraffe> _SkittleLinux18, type Devils_ and hit tab :P
<ph8> I have proposed loaded, but should that be causing this?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: all i say is "if it works", gui clearly doesnt work, so off to text land we trot
<Giraffe> but before you do, i take you up on your bet!
<ActionParsnip> ph8: proposed?
<ph8> the proposed repositories
<ph8> intrepid-proposed
<Caesi> hullo, I have a 3G internet connection and can't set up a VPN connection under Ubuntu 8.10 - any ideas why? thanks :)
<_SkittleLinux18> haha... ok, so maybe not right this second... but i am willing to bet he's in here often!
<ActionParsnip> ph8: possibly, not sure
<dreamnupshrooms> how can I hide my IP on irc? without a proxy
<ActionParsnip> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<IT> jhj
<ngabriel4977> any anyone advice me on what devices (as /dev/xxxxx) my onboard usb ports would show up as?
<ActionParsnip> dreamnupshrooms: ^
<tomcheng76> how can i set the default nick for irssi, it is difference from the system username
<dreamnupshrooms> ActionParsnip: in general, not just for this irc
<IT> Hello !
<dreamnupshrooms> server
<ikonia> ngabriel4977: the ports don't show up, only the devices that are inserted in it
<IT> can U Halp me
<ActionParsnip> dreamnupshrooms: then you need to use a proxy
<ngabriel4977> ikonia: lets say i've plugged an lcd in
<ikonia> IT if you ask a question
<dreamnupshrooms> dang, alright thanks
<wartalker> ngabriel4977: lsusb
<gnubie> Sagaci; http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-open-a-tar-file/
<XB23> hey guys
<ikonia> ngabriel4977: I'm using 3 LCD's on my desktop at home, one moment I'll see if I can connect to get the device in fo for you
<ngabriel4977> wartalker: i've done that.  it gives me a list a of the pci bus numbers devids, but nothing moreathn that
<XB23> can ubuntu have multiple internal ips?
<XB23> 127.0.0.1  127.0.0.2
<XB23> etc
<ikonia> XB23: yes
<Seveaz> XB23, you can use 127.x.y.z
<XB23> nice one
<XB23> so 127 is always local
<Seveaz> yes
<XB23> kk
<XB23> ty
<koudelka_> hello, anyone got songbird 1.0 on ubuntu?
<myst> How i can use VRML under firefox
<znik> how can i check which wireless card i have?
<znik> model etc
<tomcheng76> znik: lspci
<znik> k
<ikonia> ngabriel4977: they are showing up as tty's on my system
<ngabriel4977> ikonia: mine is set to ttyS0, but it doesnt seem to work
<ngabriel4977> ikonia: wasnt sure how many i should tr
<ngabriel4977> try
<Ohmu> ghaleb: I did a script for this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978696&highlight=Ohmu+dsize
<ziroday> koudelka_: whats not working?
 * BruceChang bows
<wartalker> znik: iwconfig
<ghaleb> Ohmu: thank you
<ghaleb> I'm wondering .. why could /var/log be 8G
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: did renaming that file get your wifi sorted?
<BruceChang> Does Is there anyone have the iformation about 9.04? Will it support xorg 7.5? Will xorg 7.5 ready by April09?
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip, I'm just doing that now... thx
<rlt> BruceChang: discussion of Jaunty/9.04 in #ubuntu+1, thanks
<ziroday> BruceChang: that will be discussed at UDS and currently nothing solid is put down. Most jaunty stuff happens in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> ghaleb: you using wpasupplicant?
<BruceChang> ziroday: Thank you very much for your information.
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: only rename it with mv, do not delete it
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: you will then be able to rename back if its still no good
<napnap> net
<Caesi> Does anyone have an idea why only my VPN settings under Ubuntu 8.10 might be locked?
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: try running the confi app with gksudo
<intelicon> hey, what is a recommended method to hide details on irc?
<ikonia> intelicon: you've been told
<piffero> hallo i would like to control a tty (console) with a command like grep /dev/tty5 | grep ass
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: seems to work, but I don't know all the details hehe
<piffero> but i get the tty locked
<Caesi> ta
<piffero> how could i do that
<piffero> ?
<ikonia> piffero: tty's don't work like that
<piffero> indeed
<piffero> its a different file
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: you need the ip you are connecting to, username and password
<ikonia> piffero: and those commands of grep make no sense
<piffero> ups i mend
<Caesi> I only have the address
<BruceChang> rlt: Thank you very much for your information.
<piffero> cat /dev/tty5 | grep ass
<rlt> ghaleb: run "sudo du -a --si /var/log | sort -nr"... if my command-line-fu is working today, that'll tell you the large stuff in /var/log.
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: then unless the vpn requires no authentiction (HIGHLY doubtful) you wont get a connection
<ziroday> how can I define how many tty's I have as well as what resolution they are at?
<Caesi> it does :)
<Caesi> ok, but ta
<piffero> ikonia: how do i do that?
<ikonia> ziroday: the resolution will be set atthe frambuffer, the number of tty's is either set at init or as a kernal parameter
<ikonia> piffero: how do you do what ?
<piffero> how do i control a tty
<ikonia> piffero: login to it
<ziroday> ikonia: ah right thanks. Is there a framebuffer .conf file or something?
<rlt> ziroday: resolution is defined by vga= option to kernel (set it in /boot/grub/menu.lst in I think the def-options section, then update-grub)
<koudelka_> ziroday, well, nothing. it just crashes as i try and start it
<ikonia> ziroday: nah, kernel boot parameter, normally "vga=" then a number, you can use vga=ask to get some ideas
<piffero> no somelse logged
<piffero> i want to "control" the user
<ikonia> piffero: then they have the lock on that tty
<ziroday> ikonia: rlt: Thanks!
<ikonia> piffero: that is not how tty's are used
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip, now  'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'  succeeds, but 'sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart' fails.  says ' check syslog for diagnostics.' How to find syslog?  'sudo ls / -a -R | grep 'syslog' doesn't show the path.
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: theres a log viewing app in gnome someplace
<rlt> ziroday: as for number of ttys, it's either in /etc/default/console-setup or somewhere else that I forget (... that wasn't really helpful, now that I got done typing it =/)
<ActionParsnip> its in the menus
<simplexio> Ohmu: logs are in  /var/log/
<onx> Ohmu: "less /var/log/messages" or "tail -n #oflines /var/log/messages"
<rlt> ziroday: oh, I remember. If the console-setup edit doesn't do it, edit the ttyn files in /etc/event.d/ for the ttys you don't want and comment out the start lines
<ziroday> rlt: Thanks!
<ghaleb> what package to remove sm-mta  ?
<Vinceman> what does the paranthesed number mean after a program?
<node357> Vinceman, the section of the manual it's under
<Flannel> Vinceman: Where?
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: can you give an example
<rlt> Vinceman: section number. You could do man section page if there's more than one command with the same name in a different section.
<Vinceman> Usually udev runs as udevd(8) and receives uevents directly from the
<Vinceman>        kernel if a device is added or removed from the system.
<XB23> hey guys whats the best out of these  helm, cpanel, directadmin or plesk
<rlt> Vinceman: so in that example, man 8 udevd
<rlt> !best | XB23
<ubottu> XB23: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lancao8> May I ask how to make the sound works when Winxp Virtualed on ubuntu?
<ikonia> XB23: thats personal opinion, try them see what YOU like, for the record they are all poor
<Vinceman> but there is no man 7 udevd
<ActionParsnip> lancao8: if its in virtualbox, boot the system then click machine -> install guest additions
<ActionParsnip> lancao8: you also need sound configured in the virtual machine's config
<ActionParsnip> XB23: you need to lose the word "best" when it comes to software packages. it makes no sense
<g33k_gir1> I have installed kubuntu, but KDE 4 is driving me nuts -- random crashes, hangs, reboots. Seriously, I can't work like this. How do I switch to Ubuntu/Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> XB23: for example, which is "best", coke or pepsi?
<lancao8> For my ubuntu sound works ok, but for the win xp under ubuntu it doesnot work
<rlt> ActionParsnip: coke
<Flannel> g33k_gir1: install "ubuntu-desktop", to get rid of kde as well... follow this
<ikonia> g33k_gir1: install thepackage ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> !puregnome | g33k_gir1
<ubottu> g33k_gir1: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<ActionParsnip> rlt: im a pepsi man, but neither is better than the other
<ActionParsnip> hi g33k_gir1
<Vinceman> Snaction parnip
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: hey AP
<rlt> Flannel: heh, I hadn't seen !puregnome before. That's really useful :)
<ActionParsnip> lancao8: then you need it enabled in the vm and install the guest additions
<ActionParsnip> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Othbarty> Is it a way I can force subversion clients commiting to a repository to be version 1.5 or newer? would be lovely :D
<Ohmu> oh.  ifconfig shows my wlan0 has disappeared.  How to bring it up?  /etc/network/interfaces looks ok... I have 'auto wlan0'
<rlt> Othbarty: if you don't get an answer here, ask in the subversion channel, #svn
<ikonia> Ohmu: asskin the subversion support channels
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: sudo ifup wlan0
<Othbarty> ikaros: i did, no answer =/ Was hoping to have more luck here, 1295 ppl >>>> 177 :P
<ikonia> Othbarty: config support is in the subversion support channels
<Oli``> Why does Eclipse crash so much and is there any way to make it more stable? Not the most helpful question in the world but I'm open to suggestions if there's a recognised way to find out why it's crashing...
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip, I get:  Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<ikaros> Othbarty, wrong guy highlighted :)
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip, but the same card was working before!
<Othbarty> ikaros, *whistles* sorry
<Ohmu> lol, ikaros ikonia vs othbarty ohmu
<lancao8> do I still need the sound driver inder winxp sorry for ask I am very new on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: well its not working now and thats what matters, try renaming your interfaces file and rebooting
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: you should get another fresh one
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip, ok
 * Ohmu reboots
<simplexio> Oli``: run it from commandline. so you can see erro
<g33k_gir1> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<gammy> How can I change the umasks for logfiles created by sysklogd? I don't want them all to be readable by users.
<tomcheng76> gammy: umask 0xyz file ?
<gammy> tomcheng76: I obviously cannot change the masks manually since the files wrap. When the new files are created, they will all have shitty umasks again.
<gammy> tomcheng76: I basically need to know how sysklogd decided which files should get which masks.
<ndlovu> can anyone recommend an ubuntu app to locate duplicate files on my system?
<gammy> ndlovu: Perhaps fdupes.
<tomcheng76> gammy: i dunno where is it ,but "
<gammy> tomcheng76: ?
<tomcheng76> gammy: "umask configurable in sysconfig/syslog with initscript SYSLOG_UMASK option
<tomcheng76> gammy: that is i search from google
<gammy> tomcheng76: Please provide the source of that information.
<gammy> tomcheng76: URL?
<tomcheng76> gammy: http://sophie.zarb.org/srpm/CentOS,5,/sysklogd
<ndlovu> thanks gammy
<gammy> tomcheng76: you know centos is based on red hat, right? Thanks anyway
<g33k_gir1> er... crap, I got halfway through implementing !puregnome when I decided I'd rather have xfce. How do I clean up half-downloaded packages, etc?
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: sudo apt-get clean
<aussie_nutt> lol
<visik7> my video card is supported only by nvidia drivers 180.xx how could I install them ?
<tomcheng76> gammy: yup, but a 2005 fix, i think ubuntu should have too :-) sad if things changed
<gammy> g33k_gir1: you might also want to 'man dpkg' for more fine-grained control.
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: great, thanks!
<gammy> tomcheng76: Yes but ubuntu does not even export that environment variable.,
<Ohmu> Now I have wlan0 showing in ifconfig.  but still trouble: http://pastebin.ca/1274798  any ideas?
<yacc> What's the package that contains the samba header files?
<gammy> yacc: probably 'samba4-dev' - apt-cache search samba dev
<jim_p> Ohmu, network manager
<ActionParsnip> yacc: apt-cache search samba | grep dev
<yacc> gammy, I'd need it for the normal mainstream samba, not samba4.
<gammy> yacc: Okay - wjat's the "normal mainstream samba" ?
<Ohmu> jim_p: yer but what do I do with it?
<gammy> yacc: wjat/what
<yacc> ActionParsnip, gammy: apt-cache does only give samba4-dev
<gammy> ActionParsnip: ..or just 'samba dev', it's or'd anyway.
<yacc> gammy, 3.2.something for Intrepid.
<tomcheng76> gammy: sorry about that, i seldom do system administration :-)
<jim_p> Ohmu, remove it and install wicd             wicd.sourceforge.net
<chaos91> Hello?
<gammy> yacc: Hrm that's odd isn't it.
<jim_p> hi chaos91
<chaos91> Hi jim_p, inda have some troubles here, can you help me, and if you can, will you?
<chaos91> *kinda
<gammy> yacc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/302004 seen that?
<jim_p> chaos91, tell me what the problem is
<ActionParsnip> !ask | chaos91
<ubottu> chaos91: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ohmu> jim_p, nice.  ok gotta go now - I'll do it when I'm back.  thx.
<chaos91> Ok, so,  UBUNTU FREEZES
<jim_p> Ohmu, lol. ok. do not download the .deb file and double click install. USE THE REPO of wicd to install from apt
<ActionParsnip> chaos91: kill the caps, do you have the latest updates?
<chaos91> everytime I  happen to run something it freezes after a while, why?
<jim_p> chaos91, good. when?
<chaos91> Yes
<ActionParsnip> chaos91: did you md5 check your install media?
<g33k_gir1> chaos91: I'm also having freezing issues (I thought it was KDE causing it though)
<gammy> chaos91: Can you find a correlation between what crashes and what does not?
<Ohmu> jim_p, wicked. ok.
<jim_p> :P Ohmu
<yacc> gammy, sorry, phone, but guess somebody beat me filing the bug.
<aussie_nutt> wat u have running when it does it most
<gammy> yacc: Get used to them..
<NetM> how can i change me keyboard language ?
<chaos91> the only correlation that I see is everytime I need something running it frezees, it doesn't matter what I run, either mozzila or a midi tracker , pretty much anything makes my computer freeze
<NetM> my*
<gammy> chaos91: So it crashes if you do nothing as well then?
<koshari> ok, if i make a usb key with persistance, then add some packages to the key, will the distribution that gets installed from the key have the axtra packages?
<ActionParsnip> chaos91: i'd do a ramtest from grub
<chaos91> I'm ears
<jim_p> NetM, you want the way (eg alt+shift) or set it to change one more language?
<ActionParsnip> koshari: i dont believe so. you could add them to the other debs then install them manually once its booted
<chaos91> ActionParsnip: how do I do a ramtest?
<NetM> jim_p  the way alt +shift , i tried but nothing
<ActionParsnip> chaos91: reboot and press esc when grub shows up, ram test is there
<chaos91> ActionParsnip: K thanks
<chaos91> Rebooting...
<gammy> ActionParsnip: I wonder - does it run memtest86 or something? Or something else?
<jim_p> NetM, you go to System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layout
<ActionParsnip> koshari: if its a bootable usb that hold an OS and you cange it, it will be like changing an internal drive so changes will be persistant
<ActionParsnip> gammy: yeah, memtestx86
<gammy> ActionParsnip: 86 or 86+ I wonder?
<NetM> jim_p ty :D
<g33k_gir1> chaos91: press escape during reboot to get to the GRUB menu, choose memtest. depending on how much ram you have, you might want to run memtest overnight. One pass will give you an idea, but more passes are better
<ActionParsnip> gammy: no idea dude, its a ramtester to me :)
<aussie_nutt> just use 86
<aussie_nutt> lol
<ActionParsnip> gammy: edit you menu.lst and see what it says ;)
<gammy> ActionParsnip: Ah. Nice.
<gammy> ActionParsnip: Ta.
<rookeeeeeeeee> Ive got FireFox plastered against my desktop with no titlebar and every program appears behind it. could anyone help me please?
<gammy> ActionParsnip: You don't happen to have a zippy idea on my problem regarding sysklogd umasks? :)
<mfoniso> the dpkg man pages states:  "... This manual should not be used by package maintainers wishing to understand how dpkg will install their packages. The descriptions of what dpkg  does  when installing and removing packages are particularly inadequate."
<mfoniso> Where can one get that information? (i.e. descriptions of what dpkg does...)
<gammy> rookeeeeeeeee: hit alt+f2 and type in 'xkill', then klick on the firefox window
<ActionParsnip> gammy: i'd check the owner and current mask, then move from there
<gammy> rookeeeeeeeee: That will of course kill that window.
<rookeeeeeeeee> i do but every time i restart firefox that starts the problem again
<gammy> ActionParsnip: yeah but the owners and masks are all different depending on the log. I wan to know how sysklogds decides those.
<ccooke> hmm. Are there any known problems with copying from one system mounted under gvfs to another?
<gammy> rookeeeeeeeee: Sweet. Well, that's ubuntu for you.
<ActionParsnip> gammy: not sure dude, maybe its a setting
<ActionParsnip> gammy: in the logging system
<gammy> ActionParsnip: Gee you think? ;)
<ActionParsnip> gammy: thats al i got. i rarely read them
<rookeeeeeeeee> actionparsnip you have any advice on this situation?
<alecs> hi! i am the onlyone who get's the feeling that mp3s in gnome are compromised on hardy ? i mean i am tottaly uptodate with my  ubuntu hardy, but my rithmbox just skipping fragments from the song ...
<alecs> anyone got the error / feeling by now ?
<jim_p> alecs, use another app like audacious or amarok
<ActionParsnip> rookeeeeeeeee: try: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old then restart firefox
<alecs> jim_p-away:  audacious does not play at all ...
<jim_p-away> :|
<koshari> ActionParsnip but i dont beleive i can install from a bootable installation ie, ext2-grub setup, only from a squashfs persistance yeah?
<jim_p-away> alecs, configure it to use alsa
<ActionParsnip> !player | alecs
<ubottu> alecs: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<gammy> alecs: intrepid has a lot of problems.
<alecs> gammy: hardy
<bullgard4> Where have I to type in streamtuner 'www.dradio.de' in order to receive the livestream of this station?
<gammy> alecs: You could try reinstalling the faulty packages and removing any user-stored configuration files.
<gammy> alecs: Oh I see. I don't know. When did the skipping begin? Have you tried other players/songs? Does all audio skip?
<fa2s> someone knows how to compile the kernel to enable the "bright" on the dell inspiron laptop?
<alecs> fa2s: i sugest you http://ubuntu1501.com/
<fa2s> ok! i will see
<ddgoose> mfoniso, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment#Packaging
<Soccout> Does anybody know
<Soccout> how to come to the nvidia settings in Ubuntu?
<Soccout> lool
<TecR0c> Does anyone know the command for nmap to see what computers are active on your network
<ddgoose> Soccout, nvidia-settings
<Fallenou> hi !
<fa2s> TecR0c: nmap -sP ip
<Fallenou> i'm trying to use wpa_supplicant under intrepid ibex, but i get this error message : OpenSSL : tls_connection_handshake - Failed to read possible Application Data error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)
<Soccout> @ddgoose danke
<JGodbout> My nautilus is messed up, and so I can't access the Garbage Bin. For now, I am just using the Trash folder, but when I delete something from the Trash folder (i want to clear it off my hard drive), it just comes back after a second.
<JGodbout> How can I delete something for good from the trash folder?
<Fallenou> i'm trying to use EAP-PEAP authentification (802.1x wired authentification)
<ddgoose> TecR0c, nmap -sP <iprange>/24  will scan your class C range
<hischild> I have a USB stick that will only mount read only. I can mount it read/writeable, however this is not desirable as i have to do this every time. How can i make the USB sticks mounted read/write every time?
<sporty> ﻿sudo cleancarpet -! -@ -# -$ -% now... oh my...
<George541> Anybody around?
<JGodbout> no
<George541> Thought not...
<JGodbout> 1312/1312 afk
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone explain to me how using a bluetooth mouse is *supposed* to work?  In 8.04 I can't find a GUI method for connecting it, but hidd --search works.  In 8.10, the applet works for that.  In neither case will it still be working upon reboot - in 8.04 I just do the same step; in 8.10 I have to delete the device and re-add it.  The wiki page is confusingly written at best.
<mfoniso> ddgoose: thanks
<onx> rookeeeeeeeee, did you try pressing f11? :o
<ddgoose> no problem
<ddgoose> JGodbout, click the icon to highlight the file, hold shift, then press delete key.
<ndlovu> anyone know of a way to check that *all* the files in a directory are duplicated somewhere else? (trying to clean up my photo collection)
<koshari> ndlovu with rsync?
<ddgoose> ndlovu, rdiff-backup
<Soccout> Yeah
<yacc> gammy, well, I've commented. Technically speaking a strict version dependency is way less of a problem than the alternatives (and other packages like postgresql provide versioned internal APIs as packages).
<Soccout> i run two monitors
<gammy> yacc: mm.
<yacc> mm?
<ndlovu> koshari, how would you do that with rsync?
<koshari> ndlovu "rsync -r --del -u /origin/dir /destination/dir --progress" would copy all newer files from the origin file into the destination file and delete any files in the destination file you have deleted in the origin file since last backup. it would also give progress and delete anyolder files in the destination with an older date
<|ntegra|> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Maveas> How do I install JDK?
<ddgoose> !java | Maveas
<koshari> Maveas whick one?
<ubottu> Maveas: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kelli> what is the easiest program fot web page building?
<l3d> ok I was wondering about cleaning up unneeded apps or just getting rid of the clutter. so is there a tool that will do this with out messing things up
<|ntegra|> hey guys and girls< whats popping?
<erUSUL> !nvu
<ubottu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<l3d> kompzer
<DJones> kelli: for wysiwyg, Kompozer is probably as easy as anything
<kelli> DJones, thanks
<chalcedony> can someone tell me please the command to identify a process id number ? firefox says it's already running .. but it's not and i need to kill it
<DJones> chalcedony: Type "top" in a terminal, that should tell you what processes are running
<fa2s> chalcedony, type: ps aux | grep "program"
<tta> pgrep
<chalcedony> fa2s: you got it
<chalcedony> DJones: i usually do top.. it won't do this
<chalcedony> thank you :)
<tta> chalcedony: use pgrep program
<fa2s> you're welcome
<snek> pgrep isn't found by aptitude on my intrepid system
<chalcedony> ~$ pgrep firefox
<chalcedony> 6595
<chalcedony> ~$
<snek> oh doh, nevermind
<chalcedony> KEWL tta Thank You!
<snek> it's already installed lol
<snek> just forgot sudo..
<tta> pgrep firefox |xargs kill
<tta> there's also "pidof" command
<r0land> hello all
<onx> tta, pgrep is pretty neat. didn't know about that one :)
<snek> nice tta, something really useful :)
<r0land> i'm facing a prob with UFW. its working perfectly for inbound connections.. all is blocked.. bu i want to block outgoing destinations as well from a specific interface... anyone could help ou ?
<kriko> Hello! Where can I set max nr. of text lines below icons on desktop?
<tta> r0land: have you read through "man ufw"
<bobthemil> My netinstaller is erroring on the step of "Select and install software"
<r0land> tta yes i did.. its al about denying INCOMING connections.. and not outgoing
<bobthemil> The only software I have selected to install is "Ubuntu Studio Desktop (must install)"
<bobthemil> Does anyone know how to fix this or get around it?
<tta> ok, havent read it myself so I asekd ;D
<r0land> tta hehe dont worry about thanks for trying to help :)
<papul> hi
<Penggu> hmm, wow. big channel.
<papul> this channel has 1000+ users and there is no one to talk to me
<Penggu> haha
<onx> !hi > papul
<ubottu> papul, please see my private message
<snek> btw people, HandBrake was updated a while back to include a real GUI for Linux.. now also converts almost any file to h264/xvid instead of only dvd source :D
<grzegorz129> hi all
<snek> was able to transcode from HD WMV to h264 with no problems
<savageCW> Hello people, I am trying to install multi-gnome-terminal on ubuntu 8.10. I heard that the package was pulled? anyone know where there is another binary? having some compiling problems.
<snek> hmm i think i tried installing multi-gnome-terminal as well, but never got it to work
<savageCW> oic
<rlt> wasn't m-g-t last updated in 2004 or something ancient like that?
<r0land> i'm facing a prob with UFW. its working perfectly for inbound connections.. all is blocked.. bu i want to block outgoing destinations as well from a specific interface... anyone could help ou ?
<rlt> no wonder it won't compile any more :/
<savageCW> well
<snek> hehe
<Luis9955> Hi there.
<rlt> hah, at the bottom of the page is "One or more MGT friends needed to help with the port to GNOME-2". Guess that never happened, hence it being dropped.
<savageCW> i need it for searching the scrollback buffer on cisco devices
<savageCW> :(
<Luis9955> HI there
<grzegorz129> I broken down sound (maybe ALSA). I wanted to compile a newer sources and it does not work out. I've installed again ALSA from apt-get. Now I do not have sound on SoundBlaster 64 (I have integrated Intel HD Audio - it`s hardware broked). How can I fix this?
<Luis9955> I need some help
<heogen> hello, where amule transfer the download file?
<Luis9955> I know it sounds newby, but how do I install java,flash etc for firefox on intrepid?
<grzegorz129> Luis9955: install package ubuntu-restricted
<TecR0c> why do i always end up with so many terminals open =/
<Luis9955> Using package manager?
<grzegorz129> yes
<Luis9955> kk
<grzegorz129> Luis9955: wait!
<Luis9955> whos using the new intrepid theme
<grzegorz129> ubuntu-restricted-extras :)
<heogen> hi there!
<heogen> where amule transfer the download file?
<grzegorz129> Luis9955: simple type in console: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<heogen> anyone can help me?
<Luis9955> kk
<Luis9955> it says its reading package
<grzegorz129> heogen: use gnome-search to find download files
<Luis9955> Yeah whos using the new intrepid theme?
<heogen> <grzegorz129> ok
<yao_ziyuan> when will openoffice 3.0 be available in ubuntu repository?
<DJones> yao_ziyuan: Probably only when 9.04 comes it, although it may make it in through backports before then
<freakynl> q: if i want the jeos / -virtual kernel to get better performance on esx, do i need the special iso, or can i just select the kernel from the default server install?
<savageCW> does anyone know any other terminal software that enables searching scrollback buffers?
<tomcheng76> yao_ziyuan: currently, you can find PPA repository for that
<Luis9955> Erm help..
<Luis9955> it says configuruing sun-java6-jre
<Luis9955> with a big blue background and grey box in the middle
<Luis9955> with <Ok> at the bottom
<grzegorz129> Luis9955: simple click next next next ok :D
<l3d> kompzer
<l3d> ok I was wondering about cleaning up unneeded apps or just getting rid of the clutter. so is there a tool that will do this with out messing things up
<rlt> Luis9955: it's asking you to accept Java's license. Java is non-free software, and has a EULA. Read the EULA, and if you accept it, hit OK.
<Luis9955> This isnt next next next lol
<grzegorz129> ktos z polski jest? ;]
<tomcheng76> Luis9955: it's normal, that is the SUN java license
<rlt> !pl | grzegorz129
<ubottu> grzegorz129: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Dabbu> i use internet through proxy server but zimbra is not connecting..any help ?
<Luis9955> so just cclick on OK
<Luis9955> I am and it does nothing.
<grzegorz129> rlt: i have ban at #ubuntu-pl ;]
<|ntegra|> how can I delete my nm-applet passkey(s)?
<|ntegra|> they're really annoying
<tomcheng76> Luis9955: tab and press enter
<Luis9955> ah thanks
<rlt> grzegorz129: to appeal that, ask in #ubuntu-ops. Discussion in this channel is English-only.
<|ntegra|> !nm-applet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet
<grzegorz129> rlt: thx :)
<yao_ziyuan> tomcheng76: where?
<l3d> ok lets say I have installed the xubuntu desktop  and tried it, and well thought not for me and went to remove it and stick with gnome . It leaves apps that came with it all over the place I would just like to fix this with out having to manually remove all of it one by one . so is there a way for this?
<rlt> !puregnome | l3d: (contains xfce removal instructions, not just KDE):
<ubottu> l3d: (contains xfce removal instructions, not just KDE):: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<tomcheng76> yao_ziyuan: its on the launchpad, wait :)
<Dabbu> i use internet through http proxy....evolution or thunderbird is not working any help
<Luis9955> Have you set evolution or thunderbird to the correct proxy?
<pvh_sa|wrk> i'm evaluating netflow tools... and i see there's two fprobe packages for ubuntu: fprobe and fprobe-ng - how can i find the "parent" project websites for these packages? so i can find out about maintainance / features / etc
<l3d> ty
<white-weezel> greetings, i have a little prob.: try 'd to install ubuntu ( ibex) ,
<white-weezel> i got a 800x600 display ( installed Nvidia drivers to get 1025x786)
<white-weezel> => got 600x480
<white-weezel> when i try to change nvidia settings, ( impossible => buttons gone crazy(?)  the screen/window of nvidia got nuts =>jumps left to right..when pushing some buttons..
<FloodBot2> white-weezel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomcheng76> yao_ziyuan: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive   :)
<white-weezel> sorry
<tim1> Can some one please be nice enough to provide me with the folders "icons" and "themes".
<grzegorz129> I broken down sound (maybe ALSA). I wanted to compile a newer sources and it does not work out. I've installed again ALSA from apt-get. Now I do not have sound on SoundBlaster 64 (I have integrated Intel HD Audio - it`s hardware broked). How can I fix this?
<tomcheng76> tim1: what do you mean icons and themes folder? you lost it ?
<|ntegra|> how can I delete my nm-applet (network manager) passkey?
<bazhang> !hdaintel | grzegorz129
<ubottu> grzegorz129: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<tim1> tomcheng76:  I modified it now things dont work the way they should (my mouse)
<|ntegra|> !network manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<nikki93> It isn't advisable to cancel an operation on an NTFS partition in gparted while its being done, is it? Because, I'm doing this repartitioning of a portable hard disk for a guy, and he needs it right now. :|
<XaRuS> ohh no you shouldn't
<grzegorz129> bazhang: not... its completly dead. linux only detect it in lspci, windows drivers says "No soundcard found!"
<tomcheng76> tim1: which one? .themes or /usr/share/themes ?
<yao_ziyuan> tomcheng76: i'm downloading from the official ooo site
<tim1> nikki93: Should be fine, thou its pro faster to let it complete
<tim1> tomcheng76:  Yes please and icons too
<nikki93> tim1: I'm moving the partition, right now its in the 'moving' state. Cancelling is fine?
<tim1> nikki93: not advised
<tomcheng76> yao_ziyuan: oo3 have bugs, i would wait :-)
<tim1> nikki93:  better safe then sorry
<tomcheng76> tim1: i want to ask u want .themes or /usr/share/themes ?
<nikki93> tim1: The thing is, he wants me to merge 4 partitions into one, while keeping the data. The first, second and third partitions had relatively less data, the third one had lots. So, I put the data from the second and fourth into the first. Now, I'm planning to resize the first to accomodate the data from the third, then I'll put the data from there into the first, and then remove it and resize it. But for this, I have to move the third to the end, and that's
<tim1> /usr/share
<nikki93> Its gonna take 18 hours from now! It already took some 20 heh.
<tim1> yes nikki93 its not easy of fast.
<lesshaste> anyone know how to get the new bbc totem feature working in hardy?
<nikki93> I hope he won't be very pissed. I can't do anything about it though.
<tomcheng76> tim1: that would be large :( i cant upload them, btw, i think you could fix the problem by reinstalling theme package or dpkg-reconfigure , not sure how
<grzegorz129> I broken down sound (maybe ALSA). I wanted to compile a newer sources and it does not work out. I've installed again ALSA from apt-get. Now I do not have sound on SoundBlaster 64 (I have integrated Intel HD Audio - it`s hardware broked). How can I fix this?
<grzegorz129> (i try to repair sound on SB64)
<tim1> tomcheng76:  are you joking they are small
<nikki93> tim1: I could have done it without moving it I guess. I didn't think of it at that time. I thought it'll take very less time though. Its taking _loads_ of time.
<C0p3rn1c> why is it that I only can get non-low-graphics mode with the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.82-pkg2.run install package?
<tomcheng76> tim1: it is becuase i have many extra themes and icons and i am not sure which one suit you :)
<C0p3rn1c> I would rather use the ubuntu non-free packages but they just dont work :(
<tim1> tomcheng76:  Im open minded
<tim1> stop being shy
<lesshaste> when is the intrepid release date?
<C0p3rn1c> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tim1> its released mate
<lesshaste> tim1, oh :)
<lesshaste> tim1, I am soo behind the times :)
<tim1> i am too
<C0p3rn1c> are the ubuntu nvidia non-free drivers not the same as the ones packaged by nvidia ?
<tim1> lesshaste:  its great OS
<Aristotles> I have been looking all over the net and cannot find anything to help me properly get a dual screen setup on Ubuntu 8.10
<C0p3rn1c> Aristotles: what kind of video card do you have ?
<Aristotles> intergrated
<Aristotles> intel
<C0p3rn1c> ah, dunno about that sorry
<tsurc> anyone know how I can split a text file into parts based on a delimiter e.i. take the /etc/passwd file and disguard everything after the first ":"
<tsurc> splits not the tool here... but what is?
<tomcheng76> C0p3rn1c: i think it is the same, btw, ubuntu nvidia non-free have DKMS which means you dont need to recomplie after upgrading kernel
<jrib> tsurc: awk, or cut
<C0p3rn1c> tomcheng76: how can I get this ubuntu DKMS package?
<tim1> tomcheng76:  gona share ?
<C0p3rn1c> dunno what DKMS is btw :)
<C0p3rn1c> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<tsurc> jrib: Thanks I'll give it a go
<ndlovu_> !wireless
<C0p3rn1c> aha :)
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tomcheng76> tim1: how to upload them to u ?
<C0p3rn1c> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tim1> tomcheng76: any
<tim1> just not rapidshare
<g33k_gir1> sigh. I crashed (again!) during the middle of following the instructions for setting up puregnome. is there any way to get the install to continue where it left off? (I'd finished the download part, it was doing the setup part)
<NightDragon> ello
<C0p3rn1c> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 , packet not found :(
<bobthemil> tsurc: I believe sed is what you want
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: what ubuntu version?
<bobthemil> tscolin: /cat /etc/passwd | sed s/(regexp)/
<bobthemil> tsurc*
<C0p3rn1c> jrib:  interpid
<g33k_gir1> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<tomcheng76> tim1: okay, let u know after finish uploading
<tim1> ta
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: run 'sudo apt-get update' and try again.   pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list if it still does not work
<tsurc> bobthemil: cuts actually worked really well "cut -d : -f 1 /etc/passwd > users.txt"
<bobthemil> tsurc That should also do it
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: oh wait sorry im running 8.04
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: right.  Then you don't have that package.  apt-cache search -n nvidia glx
<tsurc> bobthemil: thanks though... sed scares me a little, lol
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: hmmz wich one do I pick?
<tsurc> bobthemil: one day I'll get round to understanding it I'm sure... its just having the time to rtfm and actually understand it all :-)
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: it depends on your card.  You need to read the documentation to decide.  Is there a reason you don't just use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers to do this for you?
<bobthemil> sed's a very powerful tool :)
<C0p3rn1c> I want the same ones as in NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.82-pkg2
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: I doubt that exists in 8.04
<tsurc> bobthemil: thats why it scares me :-)
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: I tried that
<chaos91> memcheck done but Ubuntu still frezees, talk about winter season
<Iced133> What would e the best way to dual boot Ubuntu and windows with ubuntu installed first?
<C0p3rn1c> dident work
<chaos91> I'm back btw
<bobthemil> Iced133: Grub for windows
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: "didn't work" really isn't that helpful in troubleshooting
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: well I enabled it but I still get the low grahics mode
<bobthemil> A) install ubuntu, leaving room for partitions B) install windows C) install grub for windows
<JackWinter> what does the following mean when trying to copy from a dvd-rom ? cp: reading `/cdrom/Installer/Payload/BFD2/Audio/Zildjian/Ride K 20/Edge/master27.bfdca': Input/output error
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: what card?
<Dabbu> How to acess yahoo mail in thunderbird ?
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: NVidia geforce NVS 140M
<jrib> erm, /me goes to docs
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: nvidia quadro nvs 140m
<C0p3rn1c> sorry
<sinbox> hi imagemagick update messed up badly, is this what I should do: "sudo dpkg -P imagemagick" and then install it again after that?
<chaos91> *ahem* Ubuntu freeze problem, not because of hardware
<jrib> sinbox: that would purge the package.  It depends on what "messed up badly" means
<chaos91> ...
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: maybe I should try nvidia-glx-new-dev
<chaos91> ok, bye!
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: no, that's not what you want
<sinbox> jrib, here is the message: dpkg: error processing imagemagick (--configure): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should     reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<tomcheng76> C0p3rn1c: quadro nvs is new or not? :P
<C0p3rn1c> ehm my laptop is a few years old
<C0p3rn1c> tomcheng76: probebly not that old
<jrib> sinbox: what you said would be okay to do then
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: I also tried the beta version package from nvidia.com,  works fine
<tomcheng76> C0p3rn1c: you should check which driver versions work first on nvidia.com
<sinbox> ok thanks jrib
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html claims the hardy driver should work.  nvidia-glx-new
<bobthemil> Okay. I've got some problems with my video card drivers.
<bobthemil> I *just* did a fresh install of kubuntu, and my display is weird when in KDE
<bobthemil> like a wrong refresh rate or something
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: ok how do I see what driver is currently is installed ?
<bobthemil> What's the easiest way to get the correct video card drivers for my system (preferably without having to use X)
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<jrib> bobthemil: install the proper package through apt
<C0p3rn1c> apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new nvidia-glx-new:  Installed: 169.12+2.6.24.14-23.54
<bobthemil> jrib: sudo apt-get install r128?
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: great.  Now pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobthemil> (it's a mobility M4, based off of rage128 architecture)
<jrib> bobthemil: is that a package?
<jrib> !ati > bobthemil
<ubottu> bobthemil, please see my private message
<Pretto> I am trying to run ubuntu in a P4 box, but when I login the keyboard is killed and  gnome is not load, any ideas?
<C0p3rn1c> xorg.conf : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m403549b0
<Jungle> can anyone here help me about the compiling kernel in the ubuntu way?
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<C0p3rn1c> Pretto: probebly your usb is not working
<mcp_dk> hi
<Jungle> HI ALl!Can anyone here help me about the compiling kernel in the ubuntu way?
<mcp_dk> i have problem mounting a harddrive that usually sits in a Sony DVD/Harddisk recorder
<jrib> !kernel > Jungle
<ubottu> Jungle, please see my private message
<Jungle> ubottu: tank
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tank
<sinbox> jrib it's still encountering errors when I try a purge :(
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m51153e05 xorg.0.log
<Jungle> ubottu: oh,thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh,thanks
<sinbox> jrib, it completely froze during update via the update-manager last nightin the end had to shut force shutdown after the whole machine froze
<jrib> sinbox: dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<Jungle> ubottu: It's a short form,i guess
<Pretto> C0p3rn1c, yes, it is working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sinbox> ty jrib
<ndlovu_> /etc/hosts has my host.domain associated with 127.0.1.1. any reason why it's that and not 127.0.0.1?
<mcp_dk> apparently it is Fat32 but is is shown as "SCSI device " and when i try to mount it i get a "Can't mount device - Can't mount file"
<Andrew``> hey all.. am about to install ubuntu, but just want to see what you guys use to rip CD's into MP3's?
<Pretto> C0p3rn1c, the installation worked ok, the problem is after installation
<sinbox> Andrew``, sound juicer
<ndlovu_> Andrew``, Rhythmbox
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Juliada> hello everyone! I have an issue with my hard drive. It is IDE,but the system defines it as SCSI... Does it slow my system? And should I do something or not?
<RolfCoptr> don't worry
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿lsmod | grep nvidia : nvidia               5663348  0                i2c_core               28544  1 nvidia
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: xorg-server 2:1.4.2-7ubuntu1~tj+ppa1h  why do you have a ppa version of xorg-server?
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: I no idea
<Andrew``> sinbox,  is that included in 8.10?
<nnull> whenever i enable compiz i have no window title bars, tried alot of different things to try fix, even installing emerald, anyone got any ideas?
<Myrtti> Juliada: how do you know it's defined as scsi?
<Pretto> C0p3rn1c, even using a ps2 keyboard it shows the same issue
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: you didn't add non-standard repositories to your sources.list?
<Juliada> Myrtti: i have used Hardinfo
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: I did
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: then that's why
<PedroMaia> hello every1
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: but I needed them for some other software
<nnull> anyone?
<mcp_dk> grip
<Jungle> anyone?
<Jungle> Can anyone here help me about the compiling kernel in the ubuntu way?
<Vinceman> are you sure C is the main programming in linux?
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: but makes it impossible to debug your issue.  Since now I have no clue what the modifications were and if X is failing because of your version of xserver-xorg or some other reason.  I would try a simpler xorg.conf and if it still fails, see if it fails with the version of xserver-xorg from the official repositories
<jrib> Jungle: did you read what ubottu sent you?
<Jungle> jrib: yes.
<sinbox> not sure Andrew`` am still on 7.10 ask your friend
<jrib> Jungle: then you need to be a little more specific with your question...
<tomcheng76> Jungle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<nnull> any idea for my problem jrib?
<C0p3rn1c> !source.list
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: changing your sources.list now will do nothing
<C0p3rn1c> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jungle> jrib: AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-i386 is that right?
<jrib> nnull: on intrepid?
<PedroMaia> hey guys. anyone having problems with video flickering on 8.10? :-\
<Juliada> Please, does anyone know the isuue?
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: maybe if I reinstall them ?
<jrib> Jungle: if that's what the wiki says (I don't know offhand)
<nnull> 8.04.1 jrib
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: won't work like that.  You would need to downgrade
<Jungle> jrib: but binary-genertic works
<Vinceman> my important question is ignored as if Jesus was crucified for nothing
<jrib> !helpme | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: what would happen if I upgrate to interpid?
<rlt> Juliada: for a while, the Linux kernel has pretended to userspace that IDE drives are SCSI drives. It's nothing to worry about, and shouldn't slow things down.
<nnull> C0p3rn1c¬ the world would explode
<nnull> ;)
<C0p3rn1c> hehe
<C0p3rn1c> prolly =)
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: depends on how much non-standard stuff you have installed.  If you have a lot of unofficial repos, you may have some trouble
<Juliada> rlt: thank you very much!
<C0p3rn1c> aiaiai
<PedroMaia> aiaiai
<PedroMaia> lol
<C0p3rn1c> haha
<jrib> !nodeco | nnull
<sinbox> uhoh, this totally messed up my firefox, now none of the addons actually work when I start it even if they all appear in the list  :/
<ubottu> nnull: If you're missing windows decorations after enabling Desktop Effects with an NVIDIA card, try « sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 » in a !shell.
<ataufik> hello... I am amin from indonesia
<PedroMaia> hello... I am Pedro from Portugal
<jrib> nnull: but that's old advice, so you probably should check with #compiz-fusion first
<nnull> jrib¬ ok cheers, still waiting for a response in their channel
<tomcheng76> ubottu knows everything :) but i don't know the keyword :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: Im a little scared to upgrade . the last machine I tried it with had some kernell problem afterwards
<PedroMaia> ubottu is a bot? :-O
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot? :-O
<PedroMaia> lol
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: if you have backups or a separate /home partition it should be okay.  Try a live cd first to make sure intrepid works okay with your machine
<ataufik> does anyone know what messenger that support webcam except Gyachee and kopete?
<nnull> jrib¬ when i spawn a terminal in X its all White, this wasn't like this before..
<nnull> any idea?
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: ok thx, will do
<PedroMaia> i would also like to know about msn with cam =)
<jrib> !notes > C0p3rn1c
<ubottu> C0p3rn1c, please see my private message
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: see if your card is affected in those notes as well
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: ok thx
<PedroMaia> ubuntu rules
<Sinister`> can you remove gnome ? would it mess things up ?
<rlt> Sinister`: what do you want to replace it with
<ndlovu_> ataufik, I think Ekiga supports webcam
<Sinister`> i use kde
<jrib> !purekde | Sinister`
<rlt> !purekde  | Sinister`
<ubottu> Sinister`: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rlt> :)
<Sinister`> thanks
<tripitakit> !puregnome so it should exist too
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tripitakit> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<snek> ubottu women
<tripitakit> :P
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<snek> crap, didn't do what i expected ;)
<ubuntu_> hello?
<snek> yes
<ataufik> ndlovu_, I know ekiga is support webcam, but it does not a chat messenger like yahoo messenger
<tripitakit> hello ubuntu_
<Myrtti> snek: what did you expect it to do?
<co-PiloT> fendy
<bobthemil> Can someone help me load the ATI Mobility M4 video drivers onto Intrepid (KDE)? The !ati trigger doesn't make any mention of what to do in KDE for intrepid, nor any mention of the Mobility M4 card. Additionally, the Hardware Drivers Manager has no quick way to automatically install them
<rlt> incidentally, that HOWTO is good reading :)
<Sinister`> can i still run things like xsane ?
<bobthemil> also ATI does not have the drivers on their website
<snek> PedroMaia: ubottu is a bot?
<snek> [1:28pm] ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot
<snek> you get the idea ;)
<ndlovu_> ataufik, I don't know of others I'm afraid
<Myrtti> I must be lacking in the humour department
<ddgoose> bobthemil, sudo apt-get install envyng-core envyng-qt envyng-gtk
<ddgoose> then envyng -k
<snek> how old is the mobility m4?
<bobthemil> snek: OLD
<bobthemil> snek 7 years maybe
<snek> hmm not sure there are hardware accelerated drivers then
<snek> at least, not official ones...
<snek> you're probably stuck with the opensource ones then
<bobthemil> ddgoose: "envyng -k" -> "kdesudo: cannot connect to X server"
<bobthemil> snek: okay. how do i get open source drivers for it?
<bobthemil> ddgoose: should I kill X first or something?
<Dabbu> i have kde4 installed in ubuntu.i had set kdm as default graphical manager.when i uncheck kdm from administrator>services i am not able to boot to graphical mode ..any help ?
<snek> bobthemil: hmm i would just edit the xorg.conf and point to the right driver there.. you don't have to "get" it anywhere, it comes with xorg
<error404notfound> is there any commandline tool like sysinstall in freebsd through which you can modify major configs...
<PedroMaia> Dabbu: Have you set gnome as default window manager before removing kde?
<hwilde> how can I send my hostname to dns without dhclient
<Dabbu> PedroMaia: i have not removed kde but gnome is default...
<Sinister`> i typed sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop  and it was only going to remove 3 things
<ddgoose> bobthemil, sudo envyng -k
<ddgoose> should do it
<bobthemil> ddgoose: same as before
<bobthemil> do i need to run this from a console inside of KDE the man page said something about that
<udontu> hey. How do I set ubuntu too loade from 2.6.27-8-eeepc instead of 2.6.27.9??
<ddgoose> yeah from a terminal
<ataufik> ndlovu_, thank you... i think I have to be more patient to wait that such kind of IM :)
<ddgoose> like konsole
<xxploit> Sinister`, its a meta-package
<rlt> Dabbu: this came up yesterday, so I remember how to deal with it :)
<rlt> Dabbu: firstly, what do you want to use, kdm or gdm?
<Dabbu> rlt: ok then..
<Dabbu> rlt: gdm
<yao_ziyuan> OOo official Linux package is not for ubuntu.
<bobthemil> ddgoose: okay. it appears to be running now
<yao_ziyuan> it contains RPM files
<rlt> Dabbu: what's the output of "cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager"?
<Dabbu> rlt: no such file
<r0land> i'm facing a prob with UFW. its working perfectly for inbound connections.. all is blocked.. bu i want to block outgoing destinations as well from a specific interface... anyone could help ou ?
<yao_ziyuan> i see
<rlt> Dabbu: are you using Ubuntu Intrepid/8.10, or an earlier version?
<bobthemil> ddgoose: Okay. The only ATi driver it lists for me is 8.543-0ubuntu4, which then has a giant "X" next to compatible (which I think means incompatible, but maybe it means compatible?)
<mclure> hm. pidgin doesn't save any settings. anyone here having the same problem?
<Dabbu> rlt: sorry its "/usr/bin/kdm"
<hwilde> how can I send my hostname to dns without dhclient
<tomcheng76> yao_ziyuan: just wait the PPA fix the oo3 bug, i would not use alien on a big package
<rlt> Dabbu: ah, okay. Open that file with sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<wcdl> someone can help me with a via chrome 9 on 8.10?
<rlt> Dabbu: and change it to /usr/sbin/gdm
<wcdl> graphic card
<Dabbu> rlt: ok i changed
<tomcheng76> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  will fix too
<rlt> Dabbu: okay. Halfway there :). What's the output of "ls /etc/rc2.d/*dm"?
<Aayush> how to view ubuntu version
<rlt> tomcheng76: that didn't work for the person I was helping yesterday, for some reason
<rlt> !version | Aayush
<ubottu> Aayush: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Dabbu> rlt: /etc/rc2.d/S50kdm
<sinbox> anyone knows if there is a debug mode for firefox to figure out why none of my addons work anymore?
<yao_ziyuan> tomcheng76: ooo official site does offer DEB packages
<tomcheng76> Asyush: cat /etc/*release*
<rlt> Dabbu: nothing about gdm?
<Dabbu> rlt: no
<zamba> i need something to unpack rpm files.. what can i use?
<Dabbu> rlt: i had set kdm as default
<jrib> zamba: you should avoid rpm files.  Why are you not using APT?
<jrib> !rpm | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dr_willis> zamba,  rpm files are 'cpio' archives.. the file manager 'mc' can also view the contents of them
<rlt> Dabbu: hmm. But you want to use gdm, right? Have you installed gdm yet?
<snek> udontu: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to choose a prefered Kernel to load
<zamba> dr_willis: ok, thanks :)
<zamba> jrib: because a driver has been bundled as a rpm
<Dabbu> rlt: ya its installed
<zamba> jrib: i don't want to install the package, i just want to get the contents of it
<snek> udontu: it always chooses the first one in the list basically, so you can just change the order of the kernels...
<ndlovu_> Aayush, System > About Ubuntu will also tell you
<naiv> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a old imac, after 20min i can reach the desktop and click on install, but i launched it 30min ago and i'm still waiting the window :\
<Dabbu> cd /etc
<rlt> Dabbu: what's the output of "ls /etc/init.d/*dm"?
<zamba> jrib: believe me, i hate redhat and rpm just as much as the next guy (in here, at least :))
<wcdl> someone can help me with a graphic card - via chrome 9 on 8.10?
<Dabbu> rlt: /etc/init.d/gdm  /etc/init.d/kdm
<dr_willis> zamba,  mc is an easy way to do that. :)  if you jsut want some of the files. it can access the file as if it was a 'directory'  of course mc can do that for other archive formats as well. :)
<tomcheng76> yao_ziyuan: DEB for debian or ubuntu, it is different, as i said, oo is big, i would like for at least PPA support
<snek> naiv: damn.. errr.. you might want to check dmesg (less /var/log/dmesg) to see if anything is going wrong
<naiv> snek: good idea, i gonna try and maybe i'll have an answer in 10minutes :)
<zamba> dr_willis: does it rely on rpm to do that?
<rlt> Dabbu: okay, excellent. First, do "sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S50kdm /etc/rc2.d/K50kdm". Then, do "sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm"
<hwilde> how can I send my hostname to dns without dhclient
<hwilde> how can I send my hostname to dns without dhclient
<wcdl> i can't install ubuntu 8.10 because of my graphic card which is a via chrome9
<dr_willis> zamba,  no idea.. since they are just cpio archives.. i woukldent think so
<wcdl> some help
<SOURdiesel> does x86-64 mean 64bit?
<bobthemil> SOURdiesel: yes
<anders> yes
<rlt> Dabbu: you should be all set once you've done that :)
<snek> wcdl: you can't use the alternate install cd which uses a textmode installer?
<Schneider> hi
<zamba> dr_willis: what command should i use for mc to open it, then?
<SOURdiesel> bobthemill: thanks.
<ionstorm66> what is the command to install local .deb?
<zamba> dr_willis: pressing <enter> just gives me a raw dump of the file
<Dabbu> rlt: yes done
<snek> wcdl: almost every card is supported, even if it has to use nasty vesa drivers
<dr_willis> zamba,  mc is a file manager.. select the file and hit enter works for me
<tomcheng76> SOURdiesel: AMD64 = X86_64 = Intel/AMD 64bit CPU :)
<zamba> dr_willis: and that gives me the raw output :)
<rlt> Dabbu: okay, try rebooting and see if it works :)
<dr_willis> zamba,  I dont even have a rpm file to test.   Its worked befor for me.. could be you need some extra tools
<wcdl> snek - so ure saying i "can't" or i can use alternate
<zamba> or.. Inconsistent extfs archive
<Schneider> how can i change channel
<zamba> that's what it says now
<Dabbu> rlt: ok i m rebooting now if everything go right i'll camo to thanks u
<rlt> ionstorm66: if you're using Gnome, just double-click it.
<snek> wcdl: you should be able to use the alternate installer
<zamba> i'll try installing rpm
<Dabbu> rlt: *come
<dr_willis> zamba,  extfs  = 'external filesystem' - its how mc accesses archives and other 'virtual' filesystem  i think..
<tomcheng76> Schneider: IRC channel?
<SOURdiesel> tomcheng76: and core 2 duo is 64 bit not core duo.  got it.
<dr_willis> zamba,  could also be the .rpm file is bad.
<wcdl> snek : but in 8.04 i installed it and even get 3d
<Schneider> tomcheng76 , rite
<Mustinet_> sd
<wcdl> in 8.10 it is messed up
<snek> wcdl: oh that's a bit strange then...
<Fuse_> James Nesbitt would be punk.
<tomcheng76> Schneider: which client are u using ?
<Schneider> xchat
<snek> wcdl: have you tried just installing 8.04 and dist-upgrading to 8.10?
<rlt> Schneider: /join #channelname
<wcdl> yes
<wcdl> and when it start it freze
<tomcheng76> Schneider: Top menu bar have channel button too
<snek> wcdl: hmm boot with a livecd and maybe mess around with xorg.conf settings.. maybe switch to another driver for a bit so you at least get a GUI
<tomcheng76> Schneider: it is Server => Join a channel :)
<Dabbu> rlt: thanks buddy its worked
<bobthemil> ddgoose: envyng just finished, now KDE won't start at all (i guess that X in the compatibility column meant incompatible, not compatible)
<bobthemil> (it installed the fglrx drivers, btw)
<rlt> Dabbu: awesome. Glad I could help :)
<wcdl> yes i'll do it
<wcdl> thanks
<Schneider> OK,found , thanks tomecheng76
<Dabbu> rlt: one more thing after installing kde4,the new style of shuting down in 8.10 is removed
<snek> fglrx is not going to work for an old mobility..
<Dabbu> rlt :in gnome
<bobthemil> i had a feeling it wouldn't :O
<bobthemil> so how do i go about removing this fglrx thing and installing some correct drivers
<rlt> Dabbu: I'm not sure what you mean by "new style of shutting down"?
<sidewalk> anyone know the name of any snow application(s) for X?
<snek> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver line from fglrx to ati
<Dabbu> rlt: do u use 8.10 ?
<rlt> Dabbu: yeah
<Cyberai> I'm having a DNS or proxy issue of some sort here. I got up this morning and no websites will resolve unless I use tor. I turned off tor, turned off the proxy settings in firefox, looked at my resolv.conf and my /etc/hosts. Everyting looks normal. But still nothing will resolve for any internet app that uses dns. Can anyone help?
<bobthemil> snek: what about the line in Section "Module" that says Load "glx"?
<Dabbu> rlt: if we click on the upper right end a down menu will come and we will select from shut down,log out,lock,rebook etc
<Schneider> I wrote a network monitor script, if sb has interest for testing ,here is the link to download:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=51896
<tomcheng76> Dabbu: shutdown dropdownlist on right top ?
<Dabbu> tomcheng76:  ya u got it right
<snek> bobthemill: yeah comment that out as well probably.. although that generally loads the 3d part of the driver.. so you could maybe leave it on if the normal ati drivers work well
<rlt> Dabbu: oh, that. I removed it, not sure how to get it back :S
<Cyberai> this is so frustrating
<Dabbu> rlt: ok
<bobthemil> I'm gonna try leaving it in. If it doesn't work I'll redo it without (as well as the "disable ____" line below it
<tomcheng76> Dabbu: i am not sure, i got it and i am having kde4, is it related to pidgin ?
<bobthemil> Well that decisively didn't work
<Dabbu> tomcheng76: do u know how to get it back if u have removed it ?
<Dabbu> tomcheng76: or it have been removed by mistake
<bobthemil> I believe the correct drivers are entitled "r128" but I have no idea where to get them :S
<rlt> !hcl | rlt
<ubottu> rlt, please see my private message
<tomcheng76> Dabbu: fast-user-switch-applet  may be reinstalling this
<Schneider> I wrote a network monitor script, if sb has interest for testing ,here is the link to download:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=51896
<SOURdiesel> has anyone tried the 9.04 Jaunty Beta release?
<ndlovu_> sidewalk, I think compiz does something along those lines: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Snow
<Myrtti> SOURdiesel: it can't be beta
<rlt> SOURdiesel: Jaunty discussion belongs in #ubuntu+1, thanks :)
<magnetron> !jaunty | SOURdiesel
<ubottu> SOURdiesel: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<SOURdiesel> Myrtti: i meant Alpga, sorry
<Myrtti> it's not even that ;-)
<SOURdiesel> rlt: my nad. thanks.
<SOURdiesel> *nad
<SOURdiesel> *bad
<SOURdiesel> dang keynoard
<scientes_> im trying to get will  a program listening on 0.0.0.0 also listen on ipv6?
<torgrim> the application needs support for it scientes_ ;)
<scientes_> but if it does support
<scientes_> will 0.0.0.0 include ::1?
<bobthemil> snek: well now KDE won't run at all :(
<scientes_> wait
<scientes_> what is the all address in ipv6?
<Eghie> hello
<snek> bobthemill: hmm well change it back then i guess.. i thought kde wasn't booting before either?
<Eghie> how to get my NTP offset of 330 seconds (5.30 minutes) straight in 1 go?
<bobthemil> snek: it was booting, but the resolution was messed up (wrong drivers? invalid resolution?)
<bobthemil> anyway, i just did sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsave /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rlt> Eghie: I think ntpdate will do that
<snek> bobthemill: how do you mean messed up?
<bobthemil> snek: like the refresh rate was off
<snek> bobthemill: blank screen?
<bobthemil> vertically it was fine, but horizontally some parts of the screen were repeated, some were left off
<Eghie> rlt: ntpdate will say that I have an offset, but will not synchronize in 1 go anyway
<X1karr0usX> good morning fellow buntus
<snek> bobthemill: or do you have a CRT monitor?
<bobthemil> snek: amazingly, no
<X1karr0usX> whos got an extremely simple issue this morning? ;)
<snek> bobthemill: hmm sounds like the driver was only partly working then..
<bobthemil> but it was doing what a CRT monitor would do when you woudl put the wrong resolution in (well, not exactly)
<bobthemil> anyway, i fell back on xorg.conf.failsafe
<bobthemil> now KDE is up and running, but what appears to only be 800x600
<snek> kk, this will just take you a lot of trial and error i'm afraid
<bobthemil> I think the correct drivers are called "r128"
<Eghie> SAML SSO services need to have a synchronized time :S
<bobthemil> Do you know where I could find those?
<rlt> Eghie: really? I swear it did last time I used it...
<snek> bobthemil: hmm let me have a look..
<Cyberai> I'm having a DNS or proxy issue of some sort here. I got up this morning and no websites will resolve unless I use tor. I turned off tor, turned off the proxy settings in firefox, looked at my resolv.conf and my /etc/hosts. Everyting looks normal. But still nothing will resolve for any internet app that uses dns. Can anyone help?
<Eghie> rlt: my offset is not even getting smaller
<snek> bobthemil: sudo aptitude install server-xorg-video-r128
<snek> err: xserver-xorg-video-r128
<snek> then in xorg.conf it should just be r128 (i guess)
<naiv> snek : 5 minutes to open a terminal window, then 3 to have the prompt, and 4 to have the result of dmesg (but no problem in it), maybe i haven't enough memory ?
<snek> naiv: how much ram do you have?
<naiv> snek: i don't know since it's not *my* imac, but the guy who gave it to me (so i install ubuntu for him) said ~10 years old iMac
<bobthemil> snek: did that. appears to have modified xorg.conf to load the vesa drivers. I changed that line to r128, and am now rebooting KDM
<bobthemil> and I get a lovely black screen and can't go back to ctrl-alt-f1
<Eghie> rlt: hmm, maybe Xen could be the cause
<snek> naiv: 10 years?? i don't think you should be running a modern heavy distro on it like ubuntu :S
<snek> naiv: better of trying something like Fluxbuntu or UbuntuLite.. and even those might be heavy.. at least stay clear of any KDE or Gnome based distro's and go for Fluxbox, XFCE of LDXE based
<error404notfound> does anyone know how to uninstall Nvidia Drivers that you download from their site and install using sh Nvidia*.run ?
<snek> bobthemil: sounds like the resolution or refreshrate are now just too high
<Eghie> rlt: Xen was the problem
<naiv> snek: ok i gonna look about UbuntuLite, thx for the tip
<Eghie> rlt: my Xen host was the one who was managing the time of it's guests
<rlt> Eghie: ah, okay. How did you solve it, for future reference?
<Eghie> rlt: using ntpdate on the Xen host itself
<rlt> Eghie: okays. Good to know :)
<Eghie> rlt: it immediatly changed the time to it's guests
<bobthemil> Changed it back to vesa, KDE is booting fine (appears to still be 800x600)
<Eghie> rlt: now I installed the ntp daemon on the Xen host to leave it synchronized
<bobthemil> snek: okay. So i got KDE up and running. but it will only let me choose 800x600 or 640x480, but i know the monitor and video card support 1024x768 (and also possibly higher?)
<bobthemil> should i just modify xorg.conf or what?
<snek> yeah, don't bother with kde.. manually changing is always better i find (unless you mess up the config hehehe)
<snek> bobthemil: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/r128.4.html
<bobthemil> Oh man! That thing looks like it'll have a wealth of information. ty
<snek> bobthemil: some more info on xorg.conf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<bobthemil> Okay
<freakynl> is there some place i can get the config for 8.04 linux-image-virtual? it's beyond me why there isn't a /proc/config ... :(
<bobthemil> Evidently the problem before was that the refresh rate was 60, when it needed to be 61
<bobthemil> (with the screen being garbled)
<rlt> is there an ubottu factoid listing all the #ubuntu- channels?
<Pici> !irc | rlt
<ubottu> rlt: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bobthemil> i gotta go to class, but i'll look at those pages when i get back
<blip-> hi, anyone know the default mysql root passwd on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<rlt> blip-: you should have been prompted to set it during installation of the mysql package
<inkspilled> hi
<blip-> rlt, i wasn't for some reason. i used apt-get
<sidewalk> can anyone recommend a snow application for X which snows infront of the windows?
<blip-> sidewalk, compiz fusion has such a tool
<rlt> blip-: hmm. These instructions are for gutsy, but they should work for hardy too: http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/mysql-set-change-reset-root-password/
<freakynl> there's a way to start mysql w/o grant tables, just set the password then and restart mysql
<bobthemil> snek: thank you very much for your help
<freakynl> btw config is in /boot
<snek> no problem, it's the first things i learned as well.. although i was running FreeBSD at the time and there was no GUI ;)
<cdavis> I have a cdma card in my laptop and I need to get it enabled. How do I determine what the EIN is to call Verizon?
<tv7497> guys a little problem well using ndiswrapper i installed my wg111v3 the problem is my ibex isnt detecting the usb card i guess but lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/79802/ shows it does what might be the problem ?? the usb is not gone works wonderfully in windows
<ddgoose> cdavis, built in or ?
<Vinceman> it's so weird, for the java lessons they recommend firefox, yet it is supposed to be a multibrowserplatform programming language
<cdavis> ddgoose, yes built in
<tv7497> anyone ??????
<Neaai> I'm having difficulties setting up X properly using the nVidia proprietary drivers for accelerated graphics. It used to work ok but these last days it shows a message "the card was not properly detected" and the system switches to low graphics mode. Any hints what to check ?
<tomcheng76> tv7497: I suggest you get NDISwrapper, install the following drivers http://www.avengergear.com/upload/WG111v3.tar.bz2 then it should hopefully work. I think you have to type in the name of your network though.
<zamba> is there a tool that implements the most common hashing functions? i need to figure out what function has been used to create a hash, so i need to visually compare them
<Neaai> I've tried reinstalling the xserver-xorg and reconfiguring it to no avail.
<tomcheng76> tv7497: copy from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716804
<tv7497> tomcheng76: sir it literally worked yesterday all of a sudden it stopped thats the problem
<rlt> zamba: openssl. See man openssl.
<zamba> rlt: it implements all the different hashing functions?
<ddgoose> cdavis, laptop make/model?
<tomcheng76> tv7497: sorry i can't help, did u upgrade package today ?
<Ohmu> I've just installed wicd.  Do I have to run '/etc/init.d/networking restart' ?  do i still have to modify my /etc/network/interfaces?
<Mimi> *cricket*
<rlt> zamba: there's a full list of functions it implements in the man page. Looks like it does to me.
<error404notfound> I can't get my mic to work, it works fine on other machines, on mine, skype test call doesn't hear anything....
<Dialogue62> Which is the right channel to ask when OpenOffice 3 will be Ubuntu ready?
<rlt> Dialogue62: here. We don't know. It'll make it to backport eventually, hopefully, and will be in !Jaunty. There's a PPA for it right now, but it's currently offline due to bugginess.
<Neaai> Dialogue62: probably no channel. You basically check the ubuntu webpage. After all opensource doesn't work much with 'deadlines' as a line of thought.
<tsurc_> Hi, Ive got 1462 users I'm trying to add to a group, when I update nis to recreate the maps its telling me the list is too long. Any ideas?
<SkittleLinux18_> hey! anyone know any good sites to learn about internet security for Linux?
<fosco_> SkittleLinux18_: linux and ubuntu have a pretty good security level by default
<SkittleLinux18_> <----- *waits to see how many www.ubuntuforums.org/.... links pop up*
<SkittleLinux18_> i agree, but not everyone else does
<Neaai> SkittleLinux18_: http://www.linuxsecurity.com/docs/LDP/Security-HOWTO/
<cdavis> ddgoose, Dell E6400
<SkittleLinux18_> i think that we are safe from like viruses, spyware, trojans, ect... but stuff i am reading is leading me to believe that linux can still be cracked for information
<jgoguen> anyone have any idea why pressing Alt+F2 and entering 'nm-applet --sm-disable' would result in '/home/$USER/nm-applet --sm-disable: No such file or directory' but other commands in Alt+F2 work fine?
<Neaai> SkittleLinux18_: there's NO absolute secure system, but an unplugged system.
<scientes> how do i do remote X server?
<SkittleLinux18_> Neaai: I totally agree. believe me, i'm not complaining. i think linux is great! but I still want to be one step ahead of the scriptkitties and virus writers. =D
<Neaai> SkittleLinux18_: then one of the first thing you do is:  sudo apt-get install rkhunter"
<Neaai> (remove quote at end)
<PeskyJ> ok, the screen has gone totally blank (won't wake up after screen-saver) - I can't connect by VNC but I have managed to connect by Xming (XMRPC?)
<PeskyJ> this happens occasionally - how can I find out what's gone wrong?
<Dialogue62> SkittleLinux18, try this: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialInternetSecurity.html
<EQUIV> does ubuntu have better suport for nvidia than ati?
<SkittleLinux18_> Neaai:  sweet! thanks man!
<ikonia> EQUIV linux has better nvidia support than ati
<EQUIV> ikonia, okey thx
<SkittleLinux18_> Dialogue62: thanks man!
<scientes> the turtle dances :)
<PeskyJ> ps shows that gnome-screensaver with a child task of siporgraph -r is still running, if that helps
<HighJacker> can anyone tell me why the sound in X (music) stops when changing ALT+CTRL F[1-6] to console. new ubuntu "feature"?
<SkittleLinux18_> Neaai: sweet, rkhunter installed!
<Neaai> SkittleLinux18_: now run:  sudo rkhunter -c
<Neaai> SkittleLinux18_: and do that every once in a while to see what's going on around your system at a first glance.
<bikak0> hello all! hey, how do i check if var is set/not zero in bash? i did if [-d ] then; ... ... thanks!
<PeskyJ> is it possible that mouse/keyboard input has just been disabled somehow? I notice caps-lock and num-lock on the local keyboard doesn't change the lights state
<Luis9955> how do I install GTK Aurora?
<jrib> HighJacker: a good guess would be pulseaudio, don't know any workarounds though
<PeskyJ> is it safe to kill the screensaver?
<SkittleLinux18_> Neaai: right on, thanks man!
<HighJacker> jrib: is it only here or on every maschine?
<Neaai> PeskyJ: I'd guess it's fine.
<jrib> HighJacker: it happens on my machine too if that's what you are asking
<HighJacker> jrib, right
<rlt> PeskyJ: should be, yes
<PeskyJ> spirograph is taking up almost 100% (of one) CPU - what does RNL mean in the state column of ps?
<BuGGie> hi
<PeskyJ> I killed spirograph process... no effect, so kill -9ed it and now it's still there but the state has changed to DN and it's gone into [square brackets] in the ps list
<rlt> PeskyJ: R=running, N=low-priority (niced). Not sure about L.
<PeskyJ> it's still taking up 99% CPU :/
<rlt> PeskyJ: try killing gnome-screensaver
<SkittleLinux18_> ok, i ran the check, but i have hit some "WARNING" and "FOUND" notices. so i haven't hit enter to continue yet because i wanted to see what they are
<SkittleLinux18_> for example:    Checking if SSH root access is allowed                   [ Warning ]
<PeskyJ> rlt: that seemed to work in that the process is gone, but orphaned [spirographx] is still running and the local display hasn't come back to life
<rlt> SkittleLinux18_: the SSH one is complaining about PermitRootLogins=yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. That setting doesn't effect Ubuntu because the root user is disabled.
<rlt> SkittleLinux18_: erm, affect **
<yadid> how do i install open office 3?
<ndlovu> anyone care to help me write a short bash script? here's what I want to do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79823/
<rlt> yadid: It's not available in the official Ubuntu repositories yet. It'll be in !backports eventually, and will be in the next release of Ubuntu, !Jaunty. There's a PPA repository that would usually have it, but is currently down due to some bugs found in its packages. That should be back up sometime soon. Other methods of using it are discouraged, and may cause you problems when official packages come out, or may not get security updates.
<omegamormegil> I notice a recurring period of unexplainable high processor activity while browsing in Firefox in Intrepid.  I'll just be doing some reading and Firefox will suddenly go gray for 5-10 seconds, and then it just goes away.  Has anyone else seen this?
<jrib> ndlovu: are you trying to rewrite fdupes?
<yadid> ty bro
<SkittleLinux18_> rlt: ok, thanks
<SkittleLinux18_> next:     Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<PeskyJ> rlt: if kill -9 doesn't work to kill it, is there some way to tell the kernel to starve that thread?
<ndlovu> jrib, will fdupes do that? afaik, fdupes will not tell me which files are *not* duplicated. unless I'm missing something...
<PeskyJ> rlt: mind, that probably wouldn't bring the display back
<rlt> PeskyJ: I don't know. We've hit my knowledge limit now :(
<jrib> ndlovu: I was just trying to guess what your end goal was
<rlt> SkittleLinux18_: looks like you should be able to get more detail on the warnings from /var/log/rkhunter.log . That'd help diagnose what it's talking about with that warning.
<jrib> ndlovu: you should try #bash if you want to write it in bash
<ndlovu> jrib, thanks, I'll try there
<conde> thinkpad T61 ubuntu 8.10 when I try to toggle audio recording from capture it gets "untoggled" after I close the volume control
<PeskyJ> rlt: aargh, apparently the D in the status means uninterruptable sleep :/
<conde> anyone has heard of similar problems?
<SkittleLinux18_> rlt:  ok perfect, now i don't have to bug you folks every two minutes haha
<rlt> SkittleLinux18_: yeah, might be a good idea to just go through it, then !pastebin the log file (check it for sensitive information first, iono what exactly is in it), and we can look at it all at once :)
<ValentineXX> Hi i have a very serious problem what will you do if someone is pointing gun towards you and saying to you to stop using ubuntu, what will you do
<|GaiJin|> guys... anyone here know how i can make the Archive Manager to mount my iso's in a way that will enable me to run the .exe files using wine... i have to "unpack" it now, and then install...
<jrib> !ot | ValentineXX
<ubottu> ValentineXX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SkittleLinux18_> the good news is, now that the whole check is done, it's saying that i don't have any suspect files, applications, or rootkits
<rlt> !iso | |GaiJin|
<ubottu> |GaiJin|: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Asako> |GaiJin|, use the loopback device
<fosco_> |GaiJin|: yo can use the mount command
<SkittleLinux18_> so i think i am clean for now
<rlt> SkittleLinux18_: huzzah :)
<SkittleLinux18_> haha
<SkittleLinux18_> sweet!
<SkittleLinux18_> thanks you guys!
<Symbios> why this problem tar: Removing leading '/' from member names ?
<|GaiJin|> i know that-... but when rightclicking an iso in the explorer thingy, you get an option to mount it using the archive mounter...
<jrib> Symbios: what problem?
<Asako> Symbios, that's not an error
<wers> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<rlt> Symbios: that isn't a problem, just a warning, I think.
<DarkKnight> hey while installing my new printer i dont seem to be seeing my printer version...but i do see other versions
<PeskyJ> after screensaver runs for 10 minutes and gnome sends the whole display to sleep, how can I tell gnome to wake it up again and ignore the screensaver?
<DarkKnight> hey while installing my new printer i dont seem to be seeing my printer version...but i do see other versions
<PeskyJ> maybe there's some way to restart xorg and it will save its state and can reconnect to all the running programs?
<omegamormegil> conde:  Yes, I've seen the mute issue.  See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/volume.app/+bug/291458
<conde> omegamormegil: thanks, gonna have a look
<Ohmu> All, I had my thinkpad running perfectly as a Wireless Access-Point.  Now I've upgraded Heron->Ibex, it's broken.  Please can someone help me..?
<PeskyJ> or maybe x-session-manager
<conde> omegamormegil: looks like the issue is not solved, any idea how I could help to solve it?
<DarkKnight> hey while installing my new printer i dont seem to be seeing my printer version...but i do see other versions
<VSpike> I'm sure this normally works! I have an .iso file and I'm doing "sudo fsck -f blah.iso", and it's giving me the usage info.  What am I doing wrong?
<slack_baphomet> any tips on how to setup a quick vnc/remote desktop connextion from a mac to my linux box
<xteejx> NEWS: This isn't spam guys I'm a triager for Bug Control http://launchpad.net/~xteejx, but since this is the support channel - I just found out - if you bought a laptop/Pc from PC World/dixons/currys etc in the UK you ARE now covered under the monthly protection plan for hardware fault only and accidental damage despite what they tell you instore (UK only i think)
<xteejx> i just rang them sorry if you think this is spam is not guys just helpful info :)
<VSpike> Ah .. I have to use fsck.ext3 .. now, what is that?
<ddgoose> why would you fsck an .iso file?
<DarkKnight> hey while installing my new printer i dont seem to be seeing my printer version...but i do see other versions
<Pici> xteejx: This is the Ubuntu support channel, and that doesn't really seem Ubuntu related at all.
<BridgeInhabitant> Hi, I need some help diagnosing random system freezes
<DarkKnight> how to install hplip
<xteejx> pici: I know, but 75% of PCs are bought from them in the UK it seemed relevant to linux users as a whole :)
<xteejx> fsck is to check filesystems, not ISOs
<Ohmu> xteejx, #hardware would be interested
<Pici> xteejx: Still, its offtopic for here.
<omegamormegil> conde:  Well, you could check to see if it's fixed in the Jaunty alpha, but this is challenging as they haven't released a Live image yet.  You'd have to install it.  The bug also needs to be triaged and reported upstream.  Duplicates need to be marked as such.  There might already be a more developed bug report than this one about this issue, but I haven't found one yet.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<Ohmu> Well, there's precious little else going on in the channel so I for one don't really mind
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok guys can someone please tell me how to undo this command? rm ~/.mozilla; mv ~/.mozilla_old ~/.mozilla
<DarkKnight> how to install hplip
<Pici> rookeeeeeeeee: You can't undo an 'rm'
<Ohmu> rookeeeeeeeee,  you could rm it again and reinstall...
<xteejx> rookeeee: cannot undo rm command, try reinstalling firefox from within synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> rookeeeeeeeee you dont
<VSpike> xteejx / ddgoose : it's the image of an ext3 filesystem extracted with ddrescue.  So, perhaps .iso the wrong terminology?
<jrib> rookeeeeeeeee: that command is broken seeing as ~/.mozilla/ was probably a directory
<Pici> jrib: good point
<conde> omegamormegil: thank you, I just signed in to launchpad to confirm the issue, I hope that helps too,
<omegamormegil> conde:  No problem.  I want it fixed too.
<Jack_Sparrow> any decent placed to dl the intrepid iso that dont fail during the last minutes repeatedly
<snek> use torrents
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: torrents
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont use torrents
<Ohmu> Can anyone help me understand the connection between GUI network stuff (WiCD or networkManager) and commandline/configfile stuff (eg sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, or  /etc/network/interfaces)
<ValentineXX> System Monitor is telling something else and free -m is telling something else about my memory usage and free memory,
<snek> Jack_Sparrow: then make sure you md5 it after downloading to make sure it was done
<slicslak> i have an acer al2216w display that can run at 1680x1050.  that's what the screen resolution is set to right now (autodetected on install), but the display looks horrible and if i go into the monitor's configuration (via the buttons at the front) it says the display is running at 1280x1024.
<Jack_Sparrow> why do they even show they have it for dl
<snek> Jack_Sparrow: and maybe use a downloading client which can resume downloads in case it stops
<BridgeInhabitant> can someone please help me solve why after updating recently ubuntu now locks up completely causing the fan to run at full revs randomly during use and when idle?
<yadid> should i stay with evolution mail or better work with thunderbird?
<jrib> yadid: it's your personal preference
<Ohmu> BridgeInhabitant, get htop and see whats chewing the cpu, maybe
<snek> Jack_Sparrow: there are thousands of mirrors, just because one (or maybe your own connection) isn't good is a stupid reason to blame Ubuntu for having a download link on their site
<VSpike> yadid: IME thunderbird interacts slightly better with Outlook ppls
<n8tuser> Ohmu-> icons you click normally have commands behind them, do a right click and look at the propertied, then investigate the command or script for it
<Jack_Sparrow> snek I have tried two different cable connections and one dsl and half a dozen sites .
<VSpike> yadid: although only evolution can talk to an exchange server
<yadid> i dont like outlook that much
<VSpike> yadid: I hate it.. but everyone I work with uses it
<BridgeInhabitant> Ohmu, nothing is chewing up cpu though
<simplexio> BridgeInhabitant: top , press p to sort process by cpu usage, check dmesg to see if there is something funny
<Jack_Sparrow> snek and it has nothing to do with ubuntu, and everything to do with the different mirror hosting sites
<yadid> same here, every1 in the association i work with r stuck with microsoft
<xteejx> question: anyone know what happened to the script for hotmail to check mail in thunderbird, might have been evolution....
<yadid> infact its the first linux computer in 10 years there
<ksbalaji> after a system update, the system has considerably slowed down. Please help
<yadid> my boss let me try it
<BridgeInhabitant> simplexio, I know how to use top but nothing appears to be out of the ordinary
<simplexio> BridgeInhabitant: then check dmesg
<snek> jack_sparrow: but why not use torrents? it's the most reliable method.. and it's not complicated or anything..
<Neff> Hi people, I need your help! I'm trying to play a real media stream with banshee (http://real.xobix.ch/live/rsi3.ram) but it doesn't work at all. Do you know if it is possible to make banshee work with this kind of streams or should I change my mediaplayer?
<VSpike> yadid: well, if your outlook friends use html mail etc, thunderbird tends to render it better
<Jack_Sparrow> snek we are offtopoic.. I choose NOT to use the torrents
<xteejx> yadid: Seconded
<phpwutz> @Neff don't know if banshee can handle that really - for streams VLC is quiet nice
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, my system has slowed down after a system update. Please guide.
<BridgeInhabitant> simplexio, dmesg hasn't logged anything because the system crashed as in locked up, wouldn't let me do anything or let itself write log entries
<snek> jack_sparrow: then i'm not helping you further.. good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji sorry , working on so other things atm
<yadid> i'll check thunderbird out than, may be it will work better than evolution
<yadid> does it live messeges on the server though? so others can take it later?
<VSpike> yadid: it can, yes
<xteejx> ksbajali: how did you do the update? what has slowed down? does anything else seem out of the ordinary? is compiz enabled?
<yadid> good, ty
<maD3-liNUx> hallo ..my compiz cannot use the wallpaper plugin on ibex ..can u help me??\
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, np thanks - you had been helping me a lot other times anyway.
<omegamormegil> Jack_Sparrow:  If you can't download it, and don't want to use torrents, use shipit.  https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<VSpike> Jack_Sparrow: what about jigdo?
<xteejx> note: shipit takes 4-6 weeks for delivery
<maD3-liNUx> my ibex is upgrading from heron
<ksbalaji> after a system update, the system has considerably slowed down. Please help
<rakesh> rocky
<adub> what are some cool web applications i can stick on my apache server currently i have base, twiki, and zoneminder installed????
<xteejx> ksbajali: Can you answer the above questions to help resolve the problem please?
<rakesh> hello i need some help to configure my desktop
<ubuntu> hello I'm in the live CD and i'd like to know if all peripherals are recognized correcly before to install ubuntu on Asus Laptop x53sr... what i have to do?
<Juliada> maD3-liNUx: maybe it is worth to do a clean install
<phpwutz> heyo, my OpenOffice isn't working anymore since an update about 1 week ago. I read many people had this issue. Are there any fixes already?
<Jack_Sparrow> omegamormegil I can get the iso, just frustrated at how many people waste time trying those.  I am more suspect of our isp's fouling them up
<znik> how can i upgrade my kernel from 2.6.24-21-generic to 2.6.27
<rakesh> hey help to configure my desktop
<Neff> phpwutz: thanks for your reply! I tried Rhythmbox and it worked but I'm a bit disappointed because I wanted to use only one media player for all my radio-podcasting and music and Rhythmbox doesn't manage video podcasts. I even tried other solutions like songbird and amarok, but they were no use. Amarok is not a gnome app and songbird seems unable to play real media streams... I know that I'm a bit sofisticated maybe ;) but I want to hope :D
<xteejx> znik: upgrade to Intrepid
<Rainarrow> ubuntu, just try them out, like keyboard, touchpad and sound
<znik> xteejx does that have kernel 2.6.27 ?
<Juliada> znik: or you can go to www.kernel.org and compile yourself
<simplexio> BridgeInhabitant: then cant help you, you could try another kernel
<maD3-liNUx> i have to try ..completly remove the compiz package ...an re-install them ..but change anything??
<allquixotic> Heya! mp3 support in libshout is broken on Ubuntu 8.10 because of a one-line patch in 2.2.2-4: if(mh->layer != 2 || mh->layer != 1) was checked in, instead of just if(mh->layer != 2). It's now saying basically, if(false), because no integer equals 2 and 1 at the same time. So it never decodes mp3. Can 2.2.2-5 (currently Jaunty) be pushed to intrepid? It reverts this patch.
<xteejx> ubuntu: Note that LiveCDs are usually about 1-2 months old, installing and then doing all updates should solve any hardware problems as the kernel has changed twice since the liveCD build.
<dan_> I am using squid 3 on ubuntu 8.10. I am using squid_ldap_auth to authenticate users and log access to access.log. I want transparent authentication, I do not want users prompted for username/password everytime they fire up a web browser, is this possible?
<DarkKnight> hey while installing my new printer i dont seem to be seeing my printer version...but i do see other versions
<Pici> allquixotic: Log a bug for the package.
<rakesh> hey plss help mee
<Pici> !bugs | allquixotic
<ubottu> allquixotic: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xteejx> allquitoxic: Report as bug and see #ubuntu-bugs
<Pici> !ask | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phpwutz> @Neff i can understand that you want only 1 player, but unless there comes an all-in-one-solution that handles absolutely everything you may have to use multiple players. i know thats kinda disappointing, but i didnt find another way for myself...maybe someone else can help you better
<BridgeInhabitant> simplexio, I've noticed a lot of errors occuring from my wireless drivers but I am not using wireless. Is there a chance that somehow whilst wireless isn't being used to connect to the internet the drivers are somehow causing my laptop to lock up?
<xteejx> Neff: I tend to use VLC and ubuntu-restricted-extras, it usually comes with everything you need
<rakesh> i need to add some desktop applets
<allquixotic> xteejx, Pici: there have been several bugs about it; I think my question is more related to release management. The problem and the fix are both Ubuntu packages now; the request would be to have libshout 2.2.2-5 pulled from jaunty into intrepid. But if it's too late in the post-release cycle....
<Joerie> I'm new to linux and have ubuntu 8.04 now, and having graphic driver problems. Anyone experienced with that?
<simplexio> BridgeInhabitant: well it shouldnt.
<Shihan> hi guys... im kinda in a bit of a broken state...i've tried to install a .deb file and now it wont uninstall or install... tried to force its removal and purge it and so forth.. but im kinda getting nowhere... any suggestions?
<Rainarrow> Joerie, what video card do you have?
<alarm> hello. i got a problem and i dont know where i should refer about it (xorg , ubuntu, here ? ) . After (although i am not exactly sure about it) installing the new kernel  2.6.24-22-generic on my ubuntu system 8.04. i noticed a huge amount of cpu usage. Every time i scroll in firefox on a page. xorg gets a cpu usage likr 60 to 100% , and everything freezes for a few seconds .
<Pici> allquixotic: Request a backport then: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20request%20new%20packages
<simplexio> BridgeInhabitant: but try use older kernel first
<phpwutz> @Shihan error message could help a lot ;)
<xteejx> allquixotic: You can try and speak to backports about getting it backported maybe? If there aren't too many dependency issues they should do it
<Joerie> Intel GMA 245 (intern, on a laptop)
<maD3-liNUx> Juliada: have u work compiz with wallpaper plugin on ibex??
<BridgeInhabitant> simplexio, I had problems with heron thus switched back to gutsy and am now having problems with intrepid
<rakesh> how to mount ntfs drives
<xteejx> pici: lol you're good :)
<znik> is it OK if i upgrade my kernel with this command: # apt-get install kernel-image-2.6.27.7
<allquixotic> Pici: thanks
<phpwutz> @rakesh look up /etc/fstab
<Juliada> maD3-liNUx: no... I have turned off Compiz because it has caused many crashes...
<xteejx> znik: Not advisable
<simplexio> BridgeInhabitant: you could try acpi=off when booting next time
<allquixotic> xteejx: No dependency issues. It's a single line of code. 2.2.2-4 deliberately and completely breaks half of libshout's functionality. 2.2.2-5 fixes it.
<znik> xteejx then how should i ?
<ksbalaji> xteejx, just as usual - using adept manager for a full update. Only difference is, this time after a long gap, i had a new upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-22-generic
<BridgeInhabitant> simplexio, after heron wireless was active whilst ethernet was in use unlike gutsy which prevent the use of both
<allquixotic> xteejx: It's a simple logic error that wasn't QA'ed at all. It's rather bothersome that such a change even got *committed*.
<smnab> does any one know whether theoretically, ubuntu 64 bit would have higher performance than 32 bit out of the box? and why?
<ubuntu> so if i have understud there'is no way to check before if hardware is supported installing ubuntu
<xteejx> allquix: OK, then speak to backports as stated above and request it to be pulled from jaunty into the backports :)
<BridgeInhabitant> simplexio, I can manually disable the wireless device as my laptop includes a hardware switch for it
<xteejx> znik: upgrade to intrepid - sudo update-manager -d
<Rainarrow> Joerie, I've never heard about GMA 245. are you sure you got the model right? Try lspci|grep -i GMA to see what's being reported
<simplexio> BridgeInhabitant: then try that, and because we are talking laptop check temperatures
<Juliada> rakesh: install ntfs-config
<maD3-liNUx> juliada: i have crashed too ..but after updating the compiz package never crashed again..
<Shihan> phpwutz: errors from the broken package, http://paste.ubuntu.com/79842/
<silfur> smnab: 64 bit only allows for memory to be loaded, and is better for some cryptography stuff
<Rainarrow> ubuntu, it'll be the same system as on the LiveCD after you install it
<rakesh> hey any one know how to configure desktop as in mac os
<Juliada> maD3-liNUx: mine crashes every time... I guess I have to live without it...
<alarm> any suggestions ?
<Rainarrow> ubuntu, just try out as many hardware as possible in the LiveCD environment to see if it's working
<ksbalaji> xteejx, It takes time for me to wait to see what I have typed. My compiz works -albeit slowly! Any window shows up after 15 seconds after click.
<simplexio> smnab: 64bit isnt woth of hassle if you dont have more than 4G RAM is quite popular opinion
<rakesh> hey any one know how to configure desktop as in mac os
<Jack_Sparrow> cairo-dock with the osx theme for one
<smnab> simplexio: thanks for the information
<dimebar> rakesh: go to gnome-look.org and find a theme
<rakesh> can we have messenger so that we can have all the features of yahoo video and audio chatting
<smnab> rakesh: try avant window navigator for the dock
<rakesh> @dimebar how to open
<omegamormegil> rakesh:  you need to be more specific.  Google avant window navigator
<silfur> smnab: check this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit
<Jack_Sparrow> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in intrepid
<ubuntu> Rainarrow:  this is what I got doing lspci ..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/79836/
<smnab> rakesh: there are many guides for making ubuntu look like Mac OSX, google for it.
<rakesh> hey  like in mac os dude at the bottom of the desktop
<dan_> I am using squid 3 on ubuntu 8.10. I am using squid_ldap_auth to authenticate users and log access to access.log. I want transparent authentication, I do not want users prompted for username/password everytime they fire up a web browser, is this possible?
<rakesh> how to install new themes
<ed0n0n> I am trying to use a CanoScan N670U scanner with xsane. It is not detected. I read it should work out of the box. What am I doing wrong? Do u know how to setup scanners in Ubuntu Hardy?
<jxander> I have an external drive with a ntfs partition on it, connected through usb on an intrepid x86 xfce env, but i cannot delete folders... are there any settings i'm missing?
<smnab> rakesh: yes, use avant window navigator for the "dock" (the thing is called a dock) at the bottom of the desktop
<Appiah> jxander: are you using ntfs or ntfs-3g?
<jrib> allquixotic: there are no libshout bugs open in launchpad?
<Rainarrow> ubuntu, you've got quite generic(that is, not rarely seen) hardware. I've not seen your ethernet controller before, but other things should work well
<BridgeInhabitant> simplexio, the acpi temperature stays around 42 degrees C, I even installed the sensors-applet to actively monitor it
<jxander> Appiah: whatever came with Ubuntu 8.10 + updates...
<maD3-liNUx> !start
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start
<Rainarrow> ubuntu, does your laptop come with a webcam or something?
<Appiah> jxander: does not say me anything
<Appiah> mind looking jxander ?
<jxander> Appiah: how do i find out?
<Appiah> type "mount" in a terminal
<jxander> Appiah: check the packages?
<Appiah> you can see what filesystem its mounted with
<Rainarrow> ubuntu, but I don't the ethernet controller would pose a problem for you
<jxander> Appiah: oh... sure :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jxander plug the drive into a windows box and properly remove it to  clear the lock
<omegamormegil> ubottu:  The package is avant-window-navigator, not awn.  It is in intrepid.
<jxander> Jack_Sparrow: i can delete files, but not folders... still lock problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> jxander of you can force mount the drive
<Jack_Sparrow> jxander delete files but not folders..  how odd
<Pici> !is a bot | omegamormegil
<ubottu> omegamormegil: Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<maxb> jxander: cannot delete *any* folder, or cannot delete a few specific folders?
<DarkKnight> hey i can't D2568 in my printer types
<Rainarrow> Jack_Sparrow, I think it may be the NTFS ACL?
<allquixotic> jrib: Was that a question or a statement?
<mee> can anyone tell me how to shrink the windows partition so i can take up more room for ubuntu?
<mib_qepzkt> hello all
<jxander> maxb: i'll try that
<Rainarrow> mee, use gparted
<omegamormegil> Oh.
<ksbalaji> xteejx, listening? - Hope I am not too slow.
<mee> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Rainarrow still sleepy
<jrib> allquixotic: both really.  You seem to have affirmed before that there were bugs open about it, but I don't find any.  Can you link to them?
<Juliada> mee: you have to use Acronis disk Director Suit or any other program... I guess..
<ubuntu> Rainarrow: yes it have also a cam
<tomcheng76> mee: backup, defragment, burn gparted live iso, shrink, chkdisk
<mib_qepzkt> Could someone help me with an installation issue?
<mee> juliada will gparted work?
<Jeruvy> Juliada: no gparted
<jxander> Appiah: /dev/sdb1 on /media/Extern type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<allquixotic> jrib: The bug was filed against jaunty, evaluated, a fix proposed, and a fix committed -- to jaunty only.
<kelli> any one use pidgin?
<jrib> allquixotic: link?
<phpwutz> yep
<Juliada> mee: gparted will work
<phpwutz> @kelli, yep
<Rainarrow> kelli, I use pidgin on a daily basis
<mee> tomcheng76, normal gparted wont work?
<ahab> in 8.10 where is my jre?  nothing in "whereis java" works.
<ed0n0n> can anyone help me configuring Sane?
<kelli> phpwutz, ho do i swap pics?
<Rainarrow> ubuntu, you should be able to try out your webcam use "luvcview" program.
<Rainarrow> ubuntu, but basically Ubuntu should work well on your machine
<allquixotic> jrib: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/libshout/2.2.2-5
<ubuntu> Rainarrow: why you think that ethernet may be a problem?
<tomcheng76> mee: the ntfs drive should not be mounted, the best is to run liveCD
<allquixotic> jrib: Please look at the changelog for 2.2.2-5
<jxander> maxb: looks like i can create folders and then delete them... now what :-s?
<phpwutz> @kelli: go to "Accounts-[your Account]->edit Account"
<Rainarrow> ubuntu, I just said I haven't seen it before, and I also said I DON'T think it'll be problematic
<maxb> Do the problem folders look like odd windows-internal ones? What's the precise error if you try to "rmdir" one from the command line?
<ubuntu> Rainarrow: ok thanks
<mib_qepzkt> I've installed Ubuntu on an intel box. The install went fine, but when the login screen displays, it won't accept any input from my USB Mouse or keyboard
<xteejx> ubuntu: You can check the Ubuntu Hardware Compatability Database. But 95% of hardware is supported with proprietary or open source drivers, and if its not I'm damn sure we can get them into the next release for you :)
<phpwutz> @kelli then active the checkbox that says "use buddy icon" and select your pic :) (sorry if the menu items aren't called exactly like that, i'm on german ubuntu ;))
<ed0n0n> can anyone help me configuring Sane? I get no devices available when using xsane. The support for my "CanoScan N670U/N676U/LiDE20" is Complete as it is says at www.sane-project.com. Can you help please?
<smnab> mib_qepzkt: That is a strange problem, USB keyboards and mice worked fine out of the box for me always. what model was it? have you tried googling it?
<mib_qepzkt> yes I did. Not much help. It's an Acer Aspire box
<Joerie> Rainarrow: i've just tried to access the terminal but the lower part of my screen is frozen now xD (when returning) Not really sure what's happened here ...
<jxander> maxb: directory not empty... but it's empty... i tried with sudo too, same thing
<Jeruvy> mib_qepzkt: use a ps/2 keyboard and mouse to review the logs, is it a problem with lack of drivers or is it a problem with the usb port/hub?
<jrib> allquixotic: I see, it's a screwy debian patch
<Jack_Sparrow> jxander delete files but not folders..  how odd..  question can you make a folder and delete it?
<mib_qepzkt> Not sure. I can try that. Thanks for the help
<allquixotic> jrib: I wasn't aware that it was pulled in from Debian.
<mib_qepzkt> Where do I view the logs. I'm a Linux newbie.
<jxander> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<ubuntu> last question: I'm still in live CD and i have tryied audio but i can't ear nothing, its normal?
<maxb> jxander: Hmm, I was guessing "Operation not supported", which I've seen before trying to delete a reparse point. I guess you're going to have to get the drive into a windows box and chkdsk it.
<Rainarrow> Joerie, you meant the lower panel? or the lower half of your screen
<Jeruvy> mib_qepzkt: /var/log
<olskolirc> hey guys how do I clear my java cache on Hardy please?
<allquixotic> jrib: Either way, if you look at the actual change, it's.... testing if an integer (the layer of the MPEG stream) is equal to both 2 and 1 at the same time, which is never true. So the function silently exits.
<ShAd`> hi
<maD3-liNUx> @mib_qepzkt: /var/log
<allquixotic> jrib: The lack of QA on that -- both from Debian and Ubuntu -- is scary.
<Jack_Sparrow> jxander I am thinking the folder you are trying to delete is not empty
<jxander> maxb: thanks... i'll try that...
<mib_qepzkt> Thanks.
<Juliada> jxander: rm -rf /path/to/directory try this
<Asako> man, 8.10 is really nice
<jxander> Jack_Sparrow: but looks empty... no hidden files...
<Joerie> lower half of my sscreen; i can refresh is when switching workspaces
<Jack_Sparrow> jxander see julia above
<jxander> Juliada: trying right now
<e-head> good morning
<maD3-liNUx> Asako: I agreed:)
<ubuntu> okok
<olskolirc> hey guys how do I clear my java cache on Hardy please? anyone?
<e-head> Anyone have mono running?
<ubuntu> i'm going on
<Joerie> Really weird effect...
<maD3-liNUx> goog night e-head
<allquixotic> jrib: The impact is that any application using libshout3 to stream MP3 data will silently fail. We discovered this while developing mpd 0.14, but it directly impacts the version of Darkice on Intrepid, and possibly others.
<jxander> Juliada: still, not empty problem :(
<tomcheng76> olskolirc: Java control panel ??
<jxander> well, i'll try the windows stuff...
<ccnix> good evenning
<maD3-liNUx> jxander: can i know what your problem??
<Shihan> is there anyway to completely destroy the remnants of a package in an inconsistent state?
<ksbalaji> xteejx, I have envyng installed. Do I have to rinstall it again for better speedd?
<jrib> allquixotic: it's actually always true, but that's the problem I guess.  n != 1 OR n != 2  will always evaluate true.  It's a debian package without ubuntu modifications, but the bug comes in from a debian patch, it's in debian/patches/1004_allow_mpeg_layer_III.patch .  I guess backports is the way to go here
<Joerie> Rainarrow: anyway it was a typo, i meant Intel GMA 945...
<olskolirc> I guess tomcheng76  how do I get to it please
<Rainarrow> Joerie, lol, 945 is fairly common
<allquixotic> jrib: If it's backported, won't a user have to enable the ubuntu-backports repository to get it?
<kman82> hi all, I am off on holiday tomorrow, at the very least I realised I want to fall back on dial up (worst case scenario) but then I realised I can't even remember how to set it up
<Rainarrow> Joerie, it took me a googleing to confirm that there's no GMA 245, lol
<kman82> I've read http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html but is doesn't reflect changes in 8.10
<kman82> So, how can I check my laptop modem is supported in 8.10, and do a test?
<somethingclever> I have 512 of ram in my computer, but sysinfo only shows 492! how do i make it see all 512?
<jxander> maD3-liNUx: I cannot delete folders on a ntfs partition from an external drive connected through usb...
<jrib> !sru | allquixotic
<ubottu> allquixotic: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ahab> in 8.10 where is my jre?  nothing in "whereis java" or "which java" works.
<kman82> somethingclever, shared graphics card memory
<Joerie> Rainarrow, just a mall typo :)
<allquixotic> jrib: I was thinking a SRU, because (a) it's a serious regression, (b) the fix is obvious and extremely localized, (c) we already have 2.2.2-5 in jaunty with the fix
<Jeruvy> kman82; boot from the livecd
<jrib> allquixotic: I don't think it fits in with that criteria, but you can try asking #ubuntu-motu and file the bug of course.  It's not up to me in the end :)
<Joerie> Rainarrow, if 945 is fairly common, are the graphic driver problems as well?
<somethingclever> kman82, damn, can i turn the shared memory off?
<Rainarrow> Joerie, ok what problem do you have with it?
<kman82> yeah? and then what, it will show me if my modem is supported?
<kman82> somethingclever, if you do, you won't have a screen
<maD3-liNUx> jxander: meybe u can use "sudo" when delete the folder
<kman82> Jeruvy, what will I see in livecd to help me with modem?
<Joerie> Rainarrow, basicly, i have the same problems i would have when installing a new copy of windows (any version) an not yet installing graphic drivers...
<somethingclever> kman82, Feck, alright, thanks for the quick answer
<kman82> somethingclever, no worries, happy linuxing
<Jeruvy> kman: yeah, and you can test it too...
<aoupi> hi, How can I change amaroks title from "Amarok - $song" to just "$song", I'm using gnome
<Juliada> jxander: maybe there is a problem with read/write privileges... You can access, but cannot delete...
<PeskyJ> how can I find out what a process in D state is waiting on?
<allquixotic> jrib: Ok, I'll report a bug.
<kman82> Jeruvy, can't I just install whatever tools it uses on live to my installed setup?
<Rainarrow> Joerie, you meant you don't have access to hi-resolutions?
<jrib> allquixotic: just cite the debian bug 490070
<jxander> Juliada: where do i check for that?
<Joerie> That i do
<Jeruvy> kman82: why would you?
<kman82> Jeruvy, because, if it works I am going to have to do that anyway
<maD3-liNUx> jxander: u can try this command ls -l
<Joerie> But when changing anything graphical - from scrolling to playting a game - the screen hesitates & shakes
<kman82> Jeruvy, what? I want to access my modem on holiday to get emails, I don't want to use livecd
<ksbalaji> xteejx, ?
<kman82> so I want ot setup my modem, normally. what is hard to understand about that?
<Joerie> And now, the lower part of my screen is in a frozen state, pretty annoying ^
<kman82> am I missing something?
<maD3-liNUx> jxander: or u can use this command when deleted "sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory" ..?
<Jeruvy> kman82: what is your question....seems you have a rant about something :)
<jxander> maD3-liNUx: already tried that
<Juliada> jxander: type "mount" in a terminal
<kman82> Jeruvy, you answered me without reading my question? ok, well don't feel you have to talk to me anymore, thanks anyway
<Rainarrow> Joerie, first save any opened document you have, then press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to kill your X, should get rid of your freezing problem
<kman82> Anyone else - I have read http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html and also used efax to see if my modem is supported on 8.10 - no dice
<jxander> Juliada: i have all the rights on those dirs... drwxrwxrwx
<Jeruvy> kman82: your right I obviously can't help you.
<jxander> Juliada: /dev/sdb1 on /media/Extern type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<kman82> Jeruvy, get lost, I ask how to get setup a modem connection (and test) you say test in live, I say, yeah, but can't I test outside of live, and you think I have a rant, find someone else to troll.
<Jack_Sparrow> Juliada are they using fuseblk instead of ntfs-3g these days?
<maD3-liNUx> jxander: have u try to re-plug the external harddisk ??
<jxander> maD3-liNUx: yes... but i might need to try on a windows machine though
<Jack_Sparrow> kman82 Please be polite or leave
<Joerie> Rainarrow, its solved, thanks
<Joerie> (the freezing problem)
<UnknownUser56> !act
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about act
<Rainarrow> Joerie, nice to know that, do you know which graphic driver are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> kman82 true hardware modems have never been an issue with any linux, only those low end winmodems
<ksbalaji> After a long gap, I updated to Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-22-generic using adept-manager, full upgrade.  Now the system has considerably slowed down. Compiz works but slowly.Please help.
<no89> is it possible to set up nfs on GUI?
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, I recall that painful era - but I never had to setup a laptop, and it was... 2000 when I got ADSL? 2001? fuzzy times :)
<Juliada> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu sees ntfs partition as fuseblk
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, I did lspci and there is no modem listed
<ed0n0n> how can I check device permissions on a device?
<Joerie> Have no idea, freshly installed Ubuntu and never used ubuntu/any other linux before...
<fosco_> ed0n0n: ls -l /dev/device
<Jack_Sparrow> kman82 did you say it worked running the livecd?
<ed0n0n> fosco, cheers ;)
<didrik> Hey, can anyone help me set up my keyboard setup?
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, I didn't boot into livecd -  was curious - what tool does livecd use? can't I just run it / install it?
<kman82> I don't have a livecd here, I did the saintly thing and gave it to someone
<Jack_Sparrow> kman82 so you have not had it work yet?
<jrib> allquixotic: I didn't realize all 2.2.2-5 did was revert the patch (I incorrectly assumed it had other changes).  In that case, I agree with you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kman82 you should have made a copy for yourself or saved an iso of it
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, no, I followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html << but that interface doesn't exist, I tried efax, and wvdial
<no89> could anyone tell me if it is possible to set up nfs on GUI?
<Juliada> jxander: have you tried to delete directory manually?
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, I have the iso, I am just thinking - easier to install this tool that livecd uses
<mikearthur|work> is ldd installed by default on Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> kman82 none of those will work if the os doesnt see your modem
<xnv> Jack_Sparrow: I agree with kman82... Why would you need a LiveCD?
<kman82> ok, booting laptop into livecd, let's see the magic tool! :-)
<ed0n0n> how do I mount a USB device in from /dev/bus/usb ?
<didrik> Can anyone help me with some keyboard problems? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> xnv earlier his unclear writing suggested that it did work on livecd and he wanted to move that config to his hd install
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, ok, I can config it probably, I just wanted to know what apps it uses, to erm, set it up... or is it automagic?
<rlt> !ask | ddgoose
<ubottu> ddgoose: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rlt> !ask | didrik
<ubottu> didrik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anne> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<rlt> ddgoose: (sorry, i fail at nick completion)
<nepsys> any one can tell me who can join #ubuntu and how
<Jack_Sparrow> nepsys you are here
<rlt> nepsys: you're in #ubuntu ;). Anyone can join it.
<jrib> nepsys: anyone, using an irc client
<maD3-liNUx> ed0n0n: usb device on ubuntu its automaticaly mount brow
<jxander> Juliada: how do you mean manually?
<anne> is pulseaudio necessary under 8.04, because i have problem with my sound card, and i think problem is pulseaudio
<Joerie> Rainarrow, when trying to see my drivers, it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Juliada> jxander: ok... f you cd to the diectory, and type "ls," what does it say?
<nepsys> yup but chanserv sayin , temporary access
<Rainarrow> Joerie, press Alt+F2 and type "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" without the quote and press ENTER
<rlt> nepsys: oh! Yeah, if you're using a web proxy, you'll get redirected to a different channel, then invited to #ubuntu by the bot
<shaka2> hi
<maD3-liNUx> shaka2: hii too:)
<didrik> Even though I have set my keyboard to danish, it just won't change it. Still english. Any ideas?
<Rainarrow> Joerie, this should open your configuration file for X, look for "Section "Device"" in it
<shaka2> I was wonder if someone could help me with the problems I'm having with my laptop and headphones
<ed0n0n> maD3-liNUx: Im trying to use my USB scanner "CanonScan N670", it is not detected properly
<jxander> Juliada: drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4096 Dec  3 15:51
<shaka2> Using the forum I've half fixed the problem
<shaka2> the headphones work now
<shaka2> but I can't mute the front speakers
<Rainarrow> Joerie, you should see something like "Driver "intel"" in the Section labeled "Devices"
<ksbalaji> After a long gap, I updated to Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-22-generic using adept-manager, full upgrade.  Now the system has considerably slowed down. Compiz works but slowly.Please help.
<Jack_Sparrow> shaka2 /j #alsa
<shaka2> ok
<jxander> Juliada: i can rename the folder though... but still, can't be deleted
<Joerie> The only think the "Devices" section holds is the Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, I am in live CD now on laptop - I also have that link you sent open, what am I looking for in livecd to see if modem 'detected'
<rohdef> I got my Huawai E220 mobile modem to work mostly with the networkmanager, but how do I make it use my pin-code correctly?
<abracadabra_> hi, how can i know what's the time of my linux shell server?
<shaka2> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<shiMMer> any1 use fluxbox here?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<maD3-liNUx> ed0n0n: i'm sorry i guest the usb device is flashdrive:D
<nepsys> thanks
<nepsys> i will ...i am open source lover
<ohmygod> my audio card doesn't work now , how to check it? It's playing when I logon to desktop
<rlt> abracadabra_: issue the "date" command.
<Juliada> jxander: from the directory that you want to delete type sudo -s, then type your password, and then rm -rf /path/to/the/directory
<abracadabra_> ok
<maD3-liNUx> 0ed0n0n: can u type this command "lsusb" on the terminal
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, I am in livecd - is there a tool or something that shows modem? I ran wvdial, but of course I could run that outside of livecd - same result
<Frogging101> How do you reinstall ubuntu 8.10
<rohdef> where do I suggest a setup for the manager, so the maintainers can add it?
<Jack_Sparrow> kman82 just to verify, the modem was not autodetected in the live cd correct
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, I don't know - I wan to know how to find out if it is autodetected
<Jack_Sparrow> kman82 lspci ?
<ksbalaji> I updated to kernel 2.6.24-22-generic using adept-manager.  Now the system has slowed down. Compiz is slow. Help.
<ohmygod> hello? who can tell me, how to check my sound card?
<mikearthur|work> is ldd installed by default on Ubuntu?
<Armada> I'm trying to decrypt a file, how can I utilize the phyton-crypto package?
<Frogging101> How do you reinstall ubuntu 8.10? it is really broken
<cast> Armada: by writing a python program.
<Rainarrow> Joerie, do a "glxinfo|grep render"
<shiMMer> jack::
<cast> Frogging101: with an install cd, surely
<Eldemon> can someone help me with a problem in wine-doors?
<rohdef> kman82, what kind of modem (entered after you asked)
<cast> ksbalaji: are you still using accelerated video?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogging101 drop in the cd and boot, if you have a sep /home it works better
<ed0n0n> maD3-liNUx: np. Thanks anyway
<kman82> rohdef, no idea - in laptop (intel chipset)
<ksbalaji> How to find what is slowing down my system please?
<Frogging101> cast: do you have to repartition again? and will it uninstall the old one?
<maD3-liNUx> ed0n0n: u r welcome
<ksbalaji> cast, what is accelerated video?
<cast> Frogging101: up to you,
<maD3-liNUx> Eldemon: may i can help u??
<ohmygod> ksbalaji, u can use 'top'
<rohdef> kman82, ah ok, I don't know anything about those, just that I found a lot of solutions for mine, so maybe I could be lucky and could help for once :p
<AlexMax> Hi there.  I notice that apache's configuration files are split up six ways to sunday.  How 'automatic' is apache's configuration reading?  Like, if I put in a .conf file into /etc/apache2/mods-enabled, will it be read by apache?  Or do I need to modify something to tell apache to look for an extra conf file?
<kman82> I see nothing modemy in lspci... audio device intel 'high definition audio controller' and a SMBus COntroller
<Rainarrow> Frogging101, there's should be a step of installation where it ask you to format your partitions
<kman82> nothing modemy though
<Eldemon> maD3-liNUx:  yes, look http://rafb.net/p/4pIcC346.html
<Rainarrow> Frogging101, which would wipe out the original installation, effectively "uninstall" it
<Armada> Cast: Any other way that doesn't involve me learning phyton?
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, wvdial says no /dev/modem - if that is validation enough - and lspci seems to have nothing modemy
<Armada> *python
<IceWind> AlexMax: it reads it automagically
<Jack_Sparrow> kman82 you will need to look into the linmodem project
<ptym3k> ya des francais ici??
<AlexMax> IceWind: Awesome thanks
<kman82> ill run scan modem, yeah like you say
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> Armada: not if you want to use python-crypto... you probably want to be more specific about what you are trying to do
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, so livecd waste of time ;-) back into real world
<usamahashimi> Hello everyone!
<IceWind> AlexMax: don't forget to put also the .load if you need to load a module.
<maD3-liNUx> Eldemon: ups.. sorry i can't open the site ..because my bandwidth it's limited :D can u tell what's is your problem:D
<cast> Armada: where did this file come from, what encrypted it?
<allquixotic> jrib: How do I use the "nominate for release" feature?
<Jack_Sparrow> kman82 you were the one that brought it up and were unclear in the first place... Not a waste of time to verify what you said earlier was wrong
<snek> IceWind / AlexMax: i prefer putting the module in mods-available and then using a2enmod to enabled it.. although i guess that's just a symlink to mods-enabled?
<DJones> !ch > DJones
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Armada> jrib: I'm trying to decrypt a file using the XOR encryption cast: Probably CryptIt1.3
<jrib> allquixotic: don't know
<madsj> how do I get to run a latin-1 terminal ?
<IceWind> snek: That is correct, the a2enmod creates the symlink
<PeskyJ> I'm logged in remotely, how can I set it to run an X program on th elocal display from the command line?
<madsj> setting LC_ALL=LOCALE=en_US.latin1 doesn't help ...
<Eldemon> maD3-liNUx: I have a problem in time to install a new application in wine-doors
<jrib> allquixotic: seems like you just click on nominate for release after filing the bug and select a release
<snek> IceWind: aha ok, i just have a tendency to make the symlink wrong the first time systematically, so i taught myself to use a2enmod instead hahaha
<cast> Armada: xor isn't a method of encryption. what else do you know?
<lor_> I think someone deleted c:\wubi by mistake on this machine :( so now I cannot boot into ubunu through wubi.. any suggestion?
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> ssh -C -X -l username remoteip
<Eldemon> eg microsoft visual c++ runtime library
<Armada> cast: It's a Stream encryption algorithm
<n8tuser> lor_-> you meant you made the mistake of erasing them?
<maD3-liNUx> Eldemon: do  u have installed on offline mode or online mode??
<Armada> cast: XOR is a stream encryption algorithm
<lor_> n8tuser, Unfortunatelly ye.
<cast> Armada: no, it's not
<dimonjik> Much more people than in kubuntu chanel
<Eldemon> maD3-liNUx: online mode
<lor_> n8tuser, I know that was really stupid... but I still have the c:\buntu dir and the big root.dsk file
<n8tuser> lor_-> do the install once more, double click on the wubi.exe
<ksbalaji> ohmygod, top says that xorg, xgl, init, pulseaudio  eat up time almost in that order. Can I kill any of these?
<Joerie> Rainarrow: he doesn't take that command...
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: so since I'm already logged in, will localhost work?
<Chousuke> cast: it can be used with one-time pads. maybe that's what he means :/
<Armada> cast: "CryptIt is designed to use conventional XOR encryption on keys that are the same size as the file to be encrypted."
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> log off, and redo what i suggested
<lor_> n8tuser, Won't that erase my virtual disk?
<Rainarrow> Joerie, sorry, are you running GNOME or KDE?
<Joerie> gnome
<n8tuser> lor_-> it will, you can not easily recover those, and they are not designed to be recovered, wubi is kind of demo thing
<olskolirc> anyone have express.paltalk.com voice working?
<Chousuke> Armada: that shows that CryptIt makers don't know what they're doing :P
<olskolirc> I hear my chat sounds but I can't hear who is on the microphone
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: I'm connected by XMRPC, not ssh (from a windows machine)
<n8tuser> lor_-> well maybe your windows have tools to recover.
<cast> Armada: right, no need for a cryptolib to do a simple ^, do you have the key?
<lor_> n8tuser, if I just back up the root.dsk file?
<Armada> cast: sort of
<smnab> ksbalaji: yes, you can kill all of these, but you will lose display, 3d effects, crash your system, and lose audio, in that order.
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> i dont know then, you do i what i sugges then i can assist you
<ohmygod> ksbalaji, yes,but I ctrl+alt+backspace is recommanded
<dimonjik> Anybody from Ukraine here?
<cast> Armada: sort of meaning?
<lor_> n8tuser, are all c:\wubi alike? I've read about people cloning them on various machines
<jrib> Armada: is this homework or something?
<maD3-liNUx> i have the same problem to Eldemon, when i try to install Internet Explorer, installation it's working but when i try to execute it's not working
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: I could log into a different linux box then ssh from there... kemmie try that
<n8tuser> lor_-> i dont know
<Armada> cast, jrin: no, just a puzzle
<Shoopuf> does anyone know where PHP extensions are kept in Ubuntu command line?
<lor_> sorry BBL
<IceWind> snek AlexMax: but you are correct, the proper way to do it should be create the .conf and .load in mods-available and them activate them using a2enmod
<cast> Armada: ahh, in that case you can solve it using your own skills ;)
<Armada> cast: I could run CryptIt using wine
<dimonjik> Can somebody advice some good DC++ client program?(sor for bad english)
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: ok, that doesn't work.. it still says cannot open display
<simplexio> PeskyJ: linuxdcpp ?
<snek> dimonjik: linuxdcpp, it's in the repositories.. aptitude install linuxdcpp
<Armada> cast: I just need a decrypter for the algorithm CryptIt uses so I can start solving it :p
<dimonjik> Thanks guys :)
<Eldemon> maD3-liNUx: the following message appears when trying to install Warning: MD5 sum not found
<ksbalaji> ohmygod, Even if I restart, I have the problem -slow system. any solution?
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> you ssh'ed in with -C -X options?
<bobthemil> Can someone help me modify my xorg.conf file so that KDE will display in 1024x768? I tried following this guide, but I can't get it to work
<TheMoron> balaji...upgrade your RAM
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: yes.... does that mean the local display has been closed/disabled/killed?
<snek> Ubuntu needs 512MB at least to run comfortably
<TheMoron> Yes
<ohmygod> ksbalaji, It's too hard to me
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> type  echo $DISPLAY
<amortvigil> hey when i create an /boot does it need to be the first partition?? and can it be a logical partition?
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: nothing
<cast> amortvigil: it can be any partition grub can access
<n8tuser> PeskyJ->  try   xhost +remoteip
<n8tuser> PeskyJ->  then retry to ssh with -C -X option or replace X with Y
<Armada> cast: but if XOR isn't a encryption algorithm why is it listed as such in the python-crypto package?
<Armada> cast: "Stream encryption algorithms: ARC4, simple XOR."
<ksbalaji> TheMoron, I have 1GB RAM, quite working. Is it not enough?
<snek> 1GB is plenty
<Eldemon> maD3-liNUx:  i have to leave now. Thx very munch
<TheMoron> Ya
<cast> Armada: ARC4, iirc is just a reversed engineered version of RC4, is a stream cipher
<amortvigil> cast: then why wont it work :| i installed it on /boot wich is /dev/sda5. after installation windows was still the boot partition.. after fixing that and reconfigureing grub again it still didnt want to work...
<maD3-liNUx> Eldemon:ok ...see u sorry i can't help ..:)
<cast> amortvigil: the means of encrypting with a stream cipher is to generate a keystream that you XOR with the plaintext
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: even xhost +otherip says xhost: unable to open display "0.0"
<cast> amortvigil: so...grub loaded?
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> try  export DISPLAY=localhost:0; xhost +remoteip
<snek> amortvigil: what error message do you get? does it at least say GRUB at the top of the screen?
<amortvigil> cast: no it said to add a disk
<kman82> ok, I've run the scanModem, I see CONEXANT and intel 82801G - which is that HDA device I saw earlier
<TheMoron> Balaji You so some PHP stuff?
<Armada> cast: Anyway, could you just tell me what program I need to use?
<amortvigil> cast: grub didnt load
<snek> amortvigil: what did load? windows?
<cast> amortvigil: ahh hmm, well if grub didn't load then thats not a /boot location issue, but rather a grub-not-installed-in-right-place issue
<amortvigil> snek: i just said i got the error to add a disk
<maD3-liNUx> amortvigil : can u write the error message??
<ksbalaji> TheMoron, How t find whether I have PHP stuff?
<e-head> Hey, I'm having issues with locales.
<simplexio> pwnt: what our trying to do ?
<simplexio> pwnt: uups sorry
<e-head> I have locales installed.  Doing a "sudo apt-get install locales" doesn't do anything.
<simplexio> PeskyJ: what you are trying to do ?
<snek> amortvigil: so it's a bios error your seeing? something like: unable to find operating system, replace disk and press a key to try again?
<amortvigil> cast: i have selected in the advanced ubuntu installation to install grub on /dev/sda5 is that wrong?
<lor_> back
<e-head> Sorry, doing a " sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't help, I meant to say
<TheMoron> balaji: check your apache config
<PeskyJ> simplexio: I'm trying to figure out why the local display is dead and not responding
<incepator> hi
<bobthemil> Can anyone help me get the r128 drivers to properly work? They don't quite seem to be working properly
<amortvigil> snek: ubuntu is installed on this pc before its bios is never updated
<saml> how can I encrypt a file with a password?
<snek> amortvigil: that's not what i'm asking..
<PeskyJ> simplexio: it ran screensaver then never woke up, but everything is still running
<lor_> anyone using wubi?
<amortvigil> snek: will yea becus if notyhing has changed in grub it cant be an error isnt it?
<n8tuser> saml-> did you google for a howto? several ways,
<amortvigil> grub // bios
<maD3-liNUx> lor: no ..
<simplexio> PeskyJ: tried kill screensaver ?
<bobthemil> I ran sudo aptitiude install xserver-xorg-video-r128
<Jack_Sparrow> lor_ if the wubi fake partion/file has been deleted than be thankful it didnt trash your ntfs windows install
<snek> amortvigil: i don't mean there is an error in the bios.... i mean, the bios is showing the error.. if nothing has booted yet the only thing running is bios, and that searches for a bootable drive, if it doesn't find one it shows you an error message
<lor_> As I was explaining before I deleted c:\wubi my mistake
<bobthemil> but when I put "Driver   "r128"" into xorg.conf, KDE won't load
<DogWater> Howdy, is there some way to install using a local mirror but then have everything else done through internet mirrors?
<snek> amortvigil: you have multiple harddrives in this computer?
<PeskyJ> simplexio: I killed spirographx but it didn't die, it went into D state, and I killed gnome-screensaver - still the display on the local machine won't wake
<DogWater> (i mean automatically)
<bobthemil> and r128 is most definitely the correct drivers for my video card
<lor_> Jack_Sparrow, Trouble is I can't remember deleting it
<C0p3rn1c> if I want to download something from a website with a password , how can I pass the login to downloader for x ?
<amortvigil> yes its bios tellign me there is no bootable drive ytes
<maD3-liNUx> lor: i don't understan what do u mean??
<Jack_Sparrow> lor_ Please dont consider wubi anything more than a test drive.. before installing it to a full partition
<amortvigil> snek, cast: is sudo /usr/sbin/grub-install /dev/sda5 the right way?>
<Joerie> Rainarrow, im using gnome (should you not have read it :))
<n8tuser> saml-> tar cvzf - passwd_info.txt | openssl des3 -salt -k secretkey | dd of=encrypted_passwd_info
<amortvigil> snek: because thats how i did it
<PeskyJ> simplexio: I'm beginning to thing that the DISPLAY :0.0 (or whatever it's called) is dead or doesn't exist any more
<cast> hmmm, you want grub installed to the MBR
<lor_> Jack_Sparrow, I see. not so obvious from the presentation
<slack_baphomet> will a mac be able to use something like vine vnc to remote desktop into my linux box ?
<UnknownUser56> sudo apt-get grub --install-you don't install grub to hda* ,just hda
<amortvigil> cast: no i dont want that :P
<saml> n8tuser: thanks
<lor_> Is there a way to detect the size assigned to the virtual drive?
<Armada> cast: Not helping huh? :P
<maD3-liNUx> amortvigil: try this "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/path/to/directory hd0"
<ksbalaji> India!
<amortvigil> cast: i want it to /boot wich is an /dev/sda5 partition of 300 mb
<amortvigil> wich is set to bootabkle
<UnknownUser56> maD3-liNUx:beat me to it
<snek> amortvigil: sometimes ubuntu confuses between what is the actual boot drive.. i have had that problem many times in machines which have both sata & pata drives.. i usually solve it by disconnecting all other drives except the boot drive during an install and only reconnecting all the other ones after it's done installing..
<UnknownUser56> ;p
<maD3-liNUx> UnknowUser56: what do u mean??
<MrPotatoes> Hey guys.  Quick question
<MrPotatoes> i'm suing rsync and trying to backup my hidden files
<amortvigil> snek: well its only 1 drive
<MrPotatoes> I want to make the rsync on the files-from not be relative.  I've tried multiple versions of --no-R but it still screws up.  Where and I supposed to put it?
<MrPotatoes> my command is: rsync -arv --no-R --files-from=/Users/villanuevaa/.rsync/sync.hidden-backup --delete ~ ~/Desktop/tmp/.
<snek> amortvigil: ok.. then.. i.. am.. confused.. haha
<bobthemim> snek: You were helping me before with my video issue, do you think you could help me some more?
<bobthemim> I looked at those websites you linked earlier, but they aren't helping at all :(
<MrPotatoes> in the hidden file everything looks like /Users/villanuevaa/$FILE
<slack_baphomet> anyone able to help me with my question ?
<simplexio> PeskyJ: that possivle, but if your monitor dosent wake up try:  xset dpms force on
<UnknownUser56> maD3-liNUx:the grub install command :p
<maD3-liNUx> slack: may i??
<ksbalaji> TheMoron, apache config does not work in terminal. Is it OK?
<maD3-liNUx> UnknowUser56: so??
<snek> bobthemim: sorry bob but it's mostly trial & error for me as well, the part you are on hehe :)
<bobthemim> You got any idea as to why X won't run when I tell it to load the r128 drivers?
<bobthemim> I'm positive they're the correct drivers.
<snek> bobthemim: what kind of error does it give?
<PeskyJ> simplexio: that says unable to open display localhost:0
<bobthemim> Hold on, and I'll tell ya :)
<ksbalaji> TheMoron, result: bash: apache: command not found
<MrPotatoes> No one?
<MrPotatoes> I'm just trying to set the --no-relative flag in the command but i can't seem to get it right
<maD3-liNUx> MrPotatoes: sorry i don't get it:D
<bobthemil> snek: okay, the error is that when I do /etc/init.d/kdm start, it causes a black screen and then I can't do anything, not even go back to ctrl-alt-F1
<MrPotatoes> I'll post it again
<Ohmu_> I've booted up, connect to the net, launch this xchat window, sudo ifdown wlan0, sudo ifup wlan0 -v, all looks good.  iwlist wlan0 scan,  looks good, iwconfig wlan0, looks good but says 'Access Point: None' and doesn't show a MAC.  ifconfig wlan0 shows mac and ip.    but the other puter doesn't see the wireless network!  Now I run WiCD, Connect to 'Spoink' wirelessnetwork.   ok .. NOW the other box can see the network and join.  ipconfig on it shows correctl
<Ohmu_> y assigned ip, subnet and gateway.  ping google.com fails!  'sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart' succeeds, but client still can't ping google.com  can anyone help?
<PeskyJ> simplexio:  n8tuser: is there some way to query x-session-manager or xorg to see if there even is a local display present?
<Ohmu_> Basically, I'm trying to get a WAP up and running.  It was working but I upgraded H->I and it's broken.
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> xdpyinfo
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> try to log off and restar the processes you were doing
<maD3-liNUx> Ohmu_: have u open the ipv4 forwading ??
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: that says unable to open display
<sn> ciao
<sn> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> try to log off and restar the processes you were doing
<kman82> cool it is downloading driver
<snek> bobthemil / bobthemim (?? lol) : have you checked the output of Xorg.0.log? (less /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<adminuser> nbkjhb
<bobthemil> I will as soon as it reboots
<maD3-liNUx> Ohmu_: or u have write rule of firewall??
<kman82> wow I hate modems - you see how IPing everythind has helped linux - all modems you connect via lan now, same with printers etc... great
<bobthemil> bobthemim is me on the laptop that's having issues :P
<MrPotatoes> my command is: rsync -arv --no-R --files-from=/Users/villanuevaa/.rsync/sync.hidden-backup --delete ~ ~/Desktop/tmp/
<MrPotatoes> I want to make the rsync on the files-from not be relative.  I've tried multiple versions of --no-R but it still screws up.  Where and I supposed to put it? i have a file, of course, that i use to pick out the files/folders that i want.  They all delimited with a newline as it's supposed to be and have the absolute path to the files i want.  it looks like /Users/villanuevaa
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: not sure what you mean?
<adminuser> b   kk
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> do a reboot
<w0ls0n> can anyone tell me where I can send a complain about ubuntu 8.10? I just want to know why they decided to take out screens and graphics out of 8.10. My resolution can go up to 1280 x 1024 in 8.04 but in 8.10 I can only go up to 800x 600. PLEASE DO NOT TELL ME TO GO TO SCREEN SETTINGS IT DOESN"T WORK. THanks!
<snek> w0ls0n: learn to edit xorg.conf :P
<bobthemil> w0ls0n: download proper video drivers
<w0ls0n> snek no matter what I do to the xorg.conf it never changes
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: I had programs running on the local machine, then it went to sleep as I left it for a while, now I want to continue using them, save progress, etc. before rebooting, so all I want to do is wake up the local display so I can save stuff in those programs :/
<bjm> bonsoir à tous
<Jack_Sparrow> w0ls0n It is more that your monitors settings are not detected properly.. than anyone taking anything out.
<w0ls0n> Jack_Sparrow, hello. How do I chaneg my monitor settings
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> local machine? like your localhost?
<ushills> Hi, can anyone help my ubuntu has just stopped autorecognising attached usb drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> w0ls0n I am busy, just wanted to point out the error in your logic
<w0ls0n> *sigh*
<bobthemil> snek: okay, i added r128 as the video driver to load, now every time it tries to start X (every time i boot up), it goes to a black screen and I can't do anything >.>
<bobthemil> trying my best to get ya that log file :S
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: it's a desktop machine, running 8.10, I'm now connected to it remotely from a windows machine.. I'm sitting right next to it but connected remotely because the local keyboard and mouse and monitro that's plugged into it won't wake up
<snek> bob: ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't put you back to commandline?
<bobthemil> no
<kman82> w0ls0n, actually, ironically, I had this issue with 8.04, booting in live was ok, and not after install, did you see that?
<simplexio> PeskyJ: alt+ctrl+F1 dosent get you to console ?
<PeskyJ> simplexio: nope
<sinan> anyone can recommend a FOSS software to find integrals?
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> you do realize once you log off, the process you were working on gets killed to lest you use screen (console apps)
<sn> irc://irc.eden-irc.net/only_game
<simplexio> PeskyJ: but ssh works.. does dmesg tell you anything ?
<w0ls0n> kman82, wha?
<Anon4123> test
<shiMMer> how to set wallpaper on fluxbox.i got an error..
<ionstorm> 1,2
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: I never logged off... the screensaver kicked in and it won't wake up.. the user is still logged on, all the programs are still running
<simplexio> PeskyJ: and did you logoff or did you just let screensaver lock screen ?
<w0ls0n> Jack_Sparrow, when you have a moment, can you give me a hand with that?
<snek> bob: maybe figure out how to stop X from starting on boot.. that way you can have a look at the logs? otherwise you're gonna have to boot a livecd/liveusb and mount the drive to read the logs..
<PeskyJ> simplexio: yeah screensaver locked then wouldn't wake up
<Jack_Sparrow> w0ls0n I am busy...
<shiMMer> how to set wallpaper on fluxbox.i got an error..
<simplexio> PeskyJ: you had some nice 3d stuff screensaver on it ?
<snek> bob: or of course boot with the old driver again.........
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: simplexio it went to power save mode and switched off the monitor, the screensaver is random, it was running spirographx according to ps
<w0ls0n> how do I tell if my system has the correct video driver?
<bobthemil> snek: yeah that's what i just did
<xnv> w0ls0n: You said going to System->Preferences->Screen Resolution didn't help. Why not? What happens when you go there?
<slack_baphomet> ok who here knows about remote desktop
<bobthemil> booting into X with the vesa drivers as we speak :)
<shiMMer> how to set wallpaper on fluxbox.i got an error..
<simplexio> PeskyJ:  does dmesg tell you anything usefull ?
<TheMoron> I know slack
<snek> slack_baphomet: i use remote desktop on a regular basis
<maD3-liNUx> slack: i know about remote desktop ..may be i can help u??
<bobthemil> For the sake of logging, I booted into the recovery console, chose to log to root shell : vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf, exit, continue normal boot
<xnv> slack_baphomet: Just ask your question.
<shiMMer> how to set wallpaper on fluxbox.i got an error..
<deb_unlimited> :)  I've been having issues recently with my computer locking up.  I'm trying to pull something up on the net and the screen darkens.  The cursor shows that the computer is trying to load but it's like the hard drive is stuck in a loop.  The cursor freezes and then will move after a delay.  Sometimes the screen will return to normal after a wait, sometimes it just keeps going and going with no results.  It used to be a rare thing but ove
<PeskyJ> simplexio: I don't really know what to look for... last thing in there is me unpolugging the USB keyboard and back in again to see if that helped
<simplexio> deb_unlimited: does dmesg tell you anything useful?
<slack_baphomet> xnv, have been for a while lol , again - If i use any vnc program from a mac computer ( osx ) will i have no problems connecting to my linux box
<simplexio> PeskyJ: only time i had issues with X freezing was when i tried compiz
<deb_unlimited> what's dmesg?
<snek> bob: i am leaving in 10 minutes, but yeah i suggest having a look in the Xorg logs and dmesg as well.. i bet you'll find something in the Xorg log which could help you though
<Anon4123> dmesg shows boot messages
<Anon4123> in a terminal
<simplexio> deb_unlimited: open console and type dmesg
<allquixotic> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libshout/+bug/304843 :)
<PeskyJ> simplexio: compiz works fine on that machine - dmsg shows what looks like some register dumps talking about xorg process.. is that usual?
<margeb> Have lost the GUI and not sure how, or how to get it back.
<margeb> (Mother-in-law's computer)
<snek> dmesg spits out way too much for me though, i prefer check the log instead with: sudo less /var/log/dmesg
<Anon4123> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE = reboots the GUI
<simplexio> PeskyJ: can you pastebin that dmesg ?
<margeb> need to use dpkg -??? reconfigure ???   maybe
<margeb> or xorg-reconfigure ????  or...?
<xnv> slack_baphomet: That's not a question anyone can answer. You are asking about "any" VNC program and no one knows about all of them. And you ask about having "no problems" and there are a lot of problems that can come up when connecting any two computers with any software.
<bobthemil> margeb: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Anon4123> true that
<deb_unlimited> Okay, it spit out a ton of info
<margeb> console mode only here...  Need  thx bobthemil
<bobthemil> it helps if you kill X first
<erUSUL> margeb: do you boot into text terminal? or into blank display?
<sn> irc://ares.futureshell.net/mymovies
<margeb> erUSUL: I am in console mode.
<rohdef> how do I make the network manager send a pin to my wireless broadband modem?
<margeb> will only boot to console mode now.
<kman82> nice spam, I thought irc spam had died out?
<margeb> will try bobthemil's advice
<[c0re]> heh
<snek> slack: i am currently logged into my Ubuntu Intrepid (8.10) machine using Chicken of the VNC from an iMac running OSX Leopard.. no problems what so ever, it runs beautifuly
<sn> irc://ares.futureshell.net/mymovies
<[c0re]> kman82, its will never stop
<erUSUL> margeb: maybe you removed gdm from the boot processes?
<alsadi> I have booted kubuntu 8.10 CD then I turned off my PC then I went to sleep but when I wake up, I tried to boot the CD again I could not by BIOS asked for a password (for the first time and I never have any) and then it did not allow me to change boot priority what could be the problem ?
<deb_unlimited> There are about twenty lines that look like this   37.001679] FAT: Directory bread(block 487) failed
<ksbalaji> TheMoron, top result: Cpu(s):  2.7%us,  0.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 97.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st nextline Mem:    903640k total,   838288k used,    65352k free,    25152k buffers
<snek> alsadi: wow.. that's bizarre
<ushills> ﻿Hi, can anyone help my ubuntu has just stopped autorecognising attached usb drives? it places them under places but does not put them on desktop or autoopen anymore.
<bobthemil> alsadi: Strangest thing I've ever heard. My advice would be to flash BIOS :S
<alsadi> ushills: could it be the battery
<simplexio> deb_unlimited: do you use that fat partition to something ?
<snek> ushills: if it puts them under places they are recognised, no?
<xnv> alsadi: Sounds like someone added a password while you were asleep or you have a hardware problem.
<ushills> alsadi, using a pc not laptop
<bobthemil> alsadi: A battery going old or dying would just flash the BIOS. So unless your BIOS has a password on by default (which is strange), that shouldn't be it
<ushills> snek, it used to auto open until updates today
<bobthemil> alastor666: Like xnv said, my initial suspicion would be that someone is playing a trick on you
<Leon> alsadi: You have tried an empty passwd?
<simplexio> alsadi: toshiba laptop ?
<alsadi> no not a laptop it's a desktop
<rohdef> how do I make the network manager send a pin to my wireless broadband modem?
<slack_baphomet> xnv, im asking generally
<Leon> bobthemil: I believe thath
<TuxSympathiser> wanker
<slack_baphomet> im not asking for program specifics
<snek> ushills: but it's just not making the icons on the desktop, but it is showing them in places (and they are usable)?
<xnv> bobthemil, alsadi: And you don't want to flash the BIOS. You just want to reset it.
<PeskyJ> simplexio: http://pastebin.com/d4cad02ce
<alsadi> an empty password allow me to see the options but not to change them
<xnv> slack_baphomet: And?
<slack_baphomet> ie; computer 1 can see computer 2 regardless of client
<Leon> bobthemil: sry I believe that you cant flanh the bios if its passwd protected
<PeskyJ> simplexio: the screensaver kicked in at about 13:18 if that helps
<ushills> snek: that is correct not a problem but I use a luks encryped drive and this is not therefore mounting correctly but it does this with all usb now
<Jack_Sparrow> alsadi Pull the bios/cmos battery for 15 minutes and then put it back to clear the pass or read the manual and find the clear coms  bios jumper
<deb_unlimited> I don't mess with the system, hd or software...I don't know enough about ubuntu...switched to linux 9 months ago.  Death to Windows!!!!!!!!
<alsadi> jack_sparrow: OK I guess I should do that
<Anon4123> death to windows and apple!!
<Jack_Sparrow> alsadi a dying battery will not flash the bios
<snek> gotta go, see you tomorrow all :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Anon4123 please avoid saying things like that
<Anon4123> ok
<Jimmymaniac> Sorry if this has been asked a lot before. How do you select the fastest apt mirror on ubuntu *server*? commandline? i know how to do it in synaptic, but in ubuntu server i do not want X
<cedx> Grab a G1!
<simplexio> PeskyJ: i dont know howto convert those timestaps to real time, but it seems that your Xorg has crashed because nvidia driver
<jxander> maxb, Jack_Sparrow [SOLVED] the delete folder problem... The folder contained a file with a TM char in it... is there a way to add support for special characters, so that it will show those files?
<bobthemil> snek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79864
<TuxSympathiser> are there any risks using a year old release of ubuntu over the latest?
<poid> anyone here use proxies, tor or other to surf anon?
<Jack_Sparrow> jxander not that I am aware of.
<bobthemil> i think that might be the log from the current boot, not from the errored one, though
<bobthemil> grep EE returns nothing useful, nor does grep WW
<xnv> slack_baphomet: VNC is meant to be cross-platform, but there are lots of reasons it might not work between two given computers, e.g. something simple like a firewall.
<PeskyJ> simplexio: ok... I'm still connected to the machine running xchat over XMRPC connection
<TuxSympathiser> providing the latest causes random system freezes where as 7.10 was stabler
<PeskyJ> simplexio: but VNC wouldn't connect
<PeskyJ> simplexio: is it possible to restart xorg and make it reconnect to the programs that are still running?
<Jimmymaniac> TuxSympathiser: as long as you keep the distro updated *and* it has support, you should be fine
<slack_baphomet> xnv, thats all i needed to hear thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> TuxSympathiser as long as you continue security updates there is no problem.  I have several boxes on older releases of ubuntu
<deagle> hello alll
<deagle> does anyone know how to export a path that has a space in it?
<simplexio> PeskyJ: i dont think thats possible. attleast i dont know how
<xnv> TuxSympathiser: If you're going to use and old one, use a LTS release.
<rio> deagle: wheres the problem?
<PeskyJ> simplexio: according to ps xorg is still running
<deagle> export programs=
<deagle> brrrr hold on
<q0s> hey guys, i need to compile my own uvcvideo module because i need to apply a patch for my cam. that not a problem, but i read since Linux 2.6.26 the kernel supports uvcvideo natively. so, how can i make sure that my module is used?
<kb3ien> looking for useful pointers to setup 8.10 on a graphite g4 with an ATI rage128 card. I cannot seem to get past E no screens found.
<rio> deagle: export FOO="bar qux" is working well
<deagle> rio: export programs='/home/deagle/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files'  <- that doesn't work
<bobthemil> Try " instead of '
<deagle> did that
<deagle> didn't work either
<bobthemil> kb3ien: You know, I have a very very similar problem
<rio> deagle: no need for \
<bobthemil> well, only similar in the fact that I can't get 8.10 to cope with an R128 card. I got it to install just fine
<rio> export foo='bar qux' works without escaping
<deagle> rio: doesn't work without the \ either
<PeskyJ> simplexio: from ps auxf it looks like xorg runs once and x-session-manager runs once for each connected x session, so all the programs run under the session manager...
<rio> deagle: it does
<rio> christoph@thinkpad:~$ export bar='qux\ baz'
<rio> christoph@thinkpad:~$ echo $bar
<rio> qux\ baz
<rio> so theres an additional \ if you use it
<deagle> rio: i wanna do this:   deagle$ cd programs
<bobthemil> kb3ien: try skipping the "no screens found" issue and then later on manually configuring xorg.conf
<deagle> and get: /home/deagle/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/$
<rio> deagle: you need "cd $programs"
<mewilsonii> Hey, I was wondering if somebody could help me with getting my video card (ATI Radeon 9200) to work in Hardy. I've been trying for three days and each time I've followed the advice I found online, I had to reinstall Hardy.
<deagle> rio: correct
<tarxeuz> im looking for IRC channels that talks about celfons like nokia, se,etc....and their comparison features...
<kb3ien> i'd think so, but anyone have a suitable xorg.conf for me to paraphrase ?
<bobthemil> kb3ien: If you give me a couple of hours, you can copy mine line for line (probably)
<deagle> rio: http://pastebin.com/d2c43fcfc
<deagle> rio: see what i mean?
<kb3ien> im not sure about 'skipping' no screens found. as that error coinsides with the blanking of my monitor....
<rio> deagle: yeah, im trying right now, cd is messing it up
<paranoid_ndroid> what would be the best solution to run a linux distro inside ubuntu? i.e. to boot another distro in a windows inside ubuntu?
<deagle> paranoid: vmware
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | paranoid_ndroid
<ubottu> paranoid_ndroid: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<tarxeuz> paranoid_ndroid: virtualbox
<simplexio> PeskyJ: and in future you should check if that nvidia dies under stress test
<w0ls0n> how do I update drivers for thinng in dmesg? like so:
<w0ls0n> [    8.661218] Driver 'st' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<PeskyJ> simplexio: ok, how do I run the stress test?
<erUSUL> w0ls0n: you can safely ignore that error
<paranoid_ndroid> ok, ty
<deagle> np
<badawi> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PeskyJ> simplexio: is there no way at all to grab control of the programs running under the x-session-manager so I can save work and close them?
<simplexio> PeskyJ: somehting that stress graphic card, 5x glxgears ? or something
<drewby> I think some packages for 8.04 are down.
<simplexio> PeskyJ: not that i know
 * PeskyJ cries and cries :(
<zamba> someone explain this to me: libodbcinst.so.1 => not found.. yet: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2008-10-30 17:09 /usr/lib/libodbcinst.so.1 -> libodbcinst.so.1.0.0 ?
<drewby> Size mismatch.
<rio> deagle: use export foo='/foo/bar qux' and cd "$foo"
<Dreamer3> where should i put my ssl certs for apache2?
<deagle> literally? or as in applied to what i need it for? o_O
<Dreamer3> i'm not sure how it's pacakged with ubuntu
<w0ls0n> erUSUL, I have other messages of the same style in dmesg as well
<Dreamer3> i'm looking in /etc/apache2 but nothing is jumping out
<rio> deagle: applied to what you need it for of course
<rio> deagle: use no \ in your export and quotes in your cd call
<PeskyJ> simplexio: hrm.. would hibernating restart xorg?
<zamba> Dreamer3: /etc/ssl/private is one place
<PeskyJ> simplexio: I'm clutching at straws!
<Dreamer3> sl certs in /etc/ssl/certs and private keys in /etc/ssl/private
<rio> deagle: but an alias might be better than cd "$programs" anyway
<Dreamer3> that makes sense
<pqangel> hi, i have a little question i was hoping someone could help me with
<paranoid_ndroid> !VMWare
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<simplexio> PeskyJ: could be.. i just found programs called xcopy and xmove i look more about them
<erUSUL> zamba: sudo ldconfig -v ??
<Jack_Sparrow> deagle what about linking to it.. something like this..  ln -s /home/jack/Desktop/Stuff /home/jack/Desktop/Programs
<paranoid_ndroid> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pqangel> i need to install gadmin proftpd but i don't know how to call it with the apt-get command
<erUSUL> w0ls0n: yes there are two one from "sd" and one from "sr" ?
<pqangel> could anyone please lend me a hand?
<w0ls0n> erUSUL, correct
<cast> how is gadmin proftpd different from proftpd?
<cyban> Intell (R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN Driver's - have they fixed this yet, or come out with a driver, or is there a solution?
<zamba> erUSUL: what am i looking for?
<erUSUL> w0ls0n: both equally harmless afaik
<pqangel> its a GUI for proftpd
<zamba> erikja: libodbcinst.so.1 -> libodbcinst.so.1.0.0
<cast> ahh.
<cast> don't know much about guis.
<erUSUL> zamba: well maybe the link cache needed updating... does the error goes away after the command ?
<w0ls0n> erUSUL, you have any idea how to tell if I have the proper video driver installed?
<pqangel> thing is i tried to make ./autoinstall with the source code but i couldnt
<zamba> erUSUL: nope
<erUSUL> w0ls0n: which graphic card?
<erUSUL> zamba: :/
<zamba> erUSUL: i tried ldconfig immediately when i saw the error
<max80> hello ...need help with KDE. After setting the effects on KDE on Kubuntu 8.10 the screen got blank
<w0ls0n> erUSUL, its integrated on the mobo. Any way to tell?
<erUSUL> w0ls0n: lspci | grep -i vga
<C0p3rn1c> just now everybody from #ubuntu-nl left
<max80> help me please
<w0ls0n> erUSUL, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
<deagle> lol
<ibrahim> hello , I am using intrepid. There are some problems about nationalization. Turkish characters are not displaying correctly in nautilus. How I can fix that?
<erUSUL> w0ls0n: well i spect the system to use the right driver... but you can check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to make sure
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿what just happend ?
<deagle> =\
<erUSUL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<deagle> you got the flaming fist of irony?
<C0p3rn1c> my irc client creshed
<C0p3rn1c> crashed*
<deagle> lol
<max80> help please
<max80> who is so kind to guve me just a clue?
<deagle> a clue of what?
<max80> how to solw my problem with KDE
<deagle> the media is controlled by the same financial goliaths that are taking advantage of the economic crisis?
<Jack_Sparrow> max80 Ok, just one clue..  there is a channel called #Kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > deagle
<ubottu> deagle, please see my private message
<max80> ....ehr....I changed the KDE effects setting and then my screen got blank
<w0ls0n> erUSUL, xserver-xorg-video-sis is already the newest version
<max80> Jack_Sparrow thanks...but i hope in something more
<ezzieyguywuf> anytime i put my computer to sleep or it goes into standby mode my bluetooth mouse disconnects and won't seem to connect back up when i wake my computer back up. i always have to go to "bluetooth preference", delete the mouse from the device list, and then go through the connection wizard again. is there a way around this?
<deb_unlimited> Simplexio:  I uploaded command results
<erUSUL> w0ls0n: ?
<elementz> anybody willing/able to help with lm-sensors, and pwmconfig? this is my sensors detect output: http://pastebin.ca/1275024
<Jack_Sparrow> max80 Your problem is KDE specific.. Ubuntu users are Gnome not KDE...  We try to help all...  see also #compiz
<elementz> but i keep getting: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<deagle> :( no one knows how to export a path with a space in it and be able to cd into it?
<w0ls0n> erUSUL, sorry wrong channel
<elementz> anybody? i am stuck.
<cast> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu supports KDE as well as GNOME, surely
<max80> ok sorry u are right
<gnomefreak> cast: #kubuntu does
<cast> gnomefreak: yes, i said ubuntu :)
<bdubnc> Hey everyone, I am trying to configure gdm, vnc, and xinetd.  I have configured everything that needs done, but when i attempt to login I get this error: setuid failed: Operation not permitted. Any help will be great.  Thanks!
<pqangel> well, i found the solution for one problem, still missing the other one though, how can i install gtk+ on my box
<gnomefreak> cast: ubuntu is not Kubuntu
<max80> ok i'll try there then
<pqangel> gadmin is asking for it
<max80> cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> cast Specific questions relating to KDE are best handled in Kubuntu
<elementz> this is my output from sensors: http://pastebin.ca/1275025
<guns> hi !!!!
 * cast thought kubuntu was a subproject of ubuntu, and goes to investigate further
<ekaw> pusing, pusing tujuh keliling mau nge-print pake ubuntu. Mumet-mumet tenan.
<pqangel> anyone?? i need to install gtk+ from apt-get
<pqangel> do you know the name for it??
<Jack_Sparrow> !find gtk+
<ubottu> Found: apport-gtk, evince, gftp-gtk, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gtk-doc-tools (and 421 others)
<ali3nwar3> what's the command to restart the audio driver?
<slack_baphomet> whats a good ftp server for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> cast: for QT apps #kubuntu is best place to go for help
<rebel_kid> pqangel, try apt-cache search gtk+
<pqangel> slack: proftpd
<X1karr0usX> Hey fellas
<gnomefreak> Ponage: apt-cache search gtk | less
<cast> slack_baphomet: vsftpd, is a good ftp server for anywhere :)
<jrib> deagle: same as a directory without a space, but escape the space...
<pqangel> thank you rebel
<deagle> jrib: escape the space? o_O
<gnomefreak> tab :)
<jrib> deagle: 'name with a space' or "name with a space" or name\ with\ a\ space   choose your poison
<slack_baphomet> cast, there a gui for it possibly
<Mateo_> hi all !
<cast> slack_baphomet: i doubt it, but there could be, not sure why you'd want one ;)
<deb_unlimited> Simplexio:  noticed that Totem will cause system to freeze, have to remove power completely to restart
<Ast001> hi what package is replacemant for libtermcap-devel on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<deagle> jrib: none do the job when you want to cd $path
<gnomefreak> deagle: did you try tab complete
<jrib> deagle: what exactly do you mean by 'cd $path'?
<slack_baphomet> cast, any quick default setup files to get it started ?
<deagle> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d2c43fcfc
<omshanti> my zsnes doesn't play any sound :< help plz
<deagle> gnomefreak:: http://pastebin.com/d2c43fcfc
<cast> slack_baphomet: the default install probably comes setup as an anonymous ftp
<jrib> deagle: cd "$programs"
<Jack_Sparrow> deagle Why dont you just create a link  ln -s /home/jack/Desktop/Stuff /home/jack/Desktop/bogus           like that
<gnomefreak> slack_baphomet: no GUI version in Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> that was weird :(
<slack_baphomet> kk thaks
<gnomefreak> now looking at pastebin
<deagle> Jack_Sparrow: this way I can cd into the dir wherever i am in the file tree
<deagle> i use tilda as my terminal (kinda like yakuake)
<Jack_Sparrow> deagle create link like I said and add it (without spaces to your path
<pqangel> ok a lot of packages appeared, thing is that i need to install gadmin proftpd but when i try autoinstall it says "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found"
<deagle> Jack_Sparrow: and where do i put the link?
<jrib> deagle: I told you how to do it
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have got 2 SATA drives and i just installed Windows , and lost my grub,tried recovering it but am getting error 18
<deagle> jrib: did you look at my pastebin?
<Jack_Sparrow> deagle in my example I put it on my desktop...  you can put it anywhere..
<jrib> deagle: yes, I responded
<IceWind> hey does anyone use any kind of app that syncs files between a usb pendrive and a computer? Any good recommendations?
<Jack_Sparrow> deagle it will also work with spaces as jrib pointed out
<Thelo> Hi everyone. :)
<kman82> Where is System > ADminsitration  > Networking in 8.10 ?
<tv7497> bazhang: sir i am again in trouble this time dont even know what to do using ndiswrapper i was able to install my wg311 wireless usb card now the problem is nsdiswrapper detects the hardware even lsusb detects hardware http://paste.ubuntu.com/79875/ worst part is it aint working it works damn good in xp so the thing is not damaged
<egoflux> weird...the shutdown button on the gnome panel is missing
<gnomefreak> kman82: its there. in the menu in gnome
<zauwn> IceWind: rsync
<egoflux> i didn't remove it
<deagle> jrib: oh my bad, for a sec i thought the quotes were like, you know: type this in "cd $programs"
<deagle> :D thanks!
<kman82> gnomefreak, nope. I see network tools, in 8.10, and in 8.04 I see network tools, and above it networking
<leohartx> how do i perform a batch convert *.ppt files to *.odp files ?
<gnomefreak> egoflux: is your name on the upper panel?
<egoflux> gnomefreak: nope
<Ohmu_> Please can someone help.  This is killing me.  http://www.pastebin.ca/1275058
<gnomefreak> egoflux: try preferences instead
<kman82> gnomefreak, I have an 8.04 and a 8.10 side by side, the 8.10 doesn't have the networking option in there
<Messorstructor> Hi, anyone has an idea how i can fix an error bei /usr/bin/ld: hidden symbol '__stack_chk_fail_local' in /usr/lib/libc_nonshared.a(stack_chk_fail.local.oS) is referenced by DSO
<gnomefreak> oops kman try preferences
<ekaw> How to install lexmark z605. I have download driver for z605 from Redhat, but I can't install it in ubuntu 5.10
<kman82> gnomefreak, I looked at the one in preferences, it isn't the same thing though
<deagle> meh, imma just create an executable bash script :P
<gnomefreak> Gnea: add it back to panel
<IceWind> zauwn: :) the good old rsync... but i was trying to get something that woudl run automatically without the need to play with cron
<[c0re]> is there any yakuake alike terminal for gnome?
<deagle> quotes, dolar signs, quotes.... too much
<leohartx> how do i perform a batch convert *.ppt files to *.odp files ?
<deagle> [c0re]: TILDA! :D
<kman82> I want the window that says 'Network Settings - Connections | General | DNS | Hosts'
<gnomefreak> kman82: its renamed to network configuration AFAIK. im not on 8.04 or 8.10 at this time
<Dabbu> can anyone tell me how to change ip address in 8.10 graphically ?
<deagle> [c0re]: it rox, i use it all the time
<[c0re]> deagle, TILDA?
<Jack_Sparrow> ekaw dont use rpm's in ubntu.. it can be very dangerous
<deagle> [c0re]: tilda
<[c0re]> ok
<gnomefreak> kman82: it doesnt look like that anymore new network-manager is to thank
<kman82> network configuration is an entirely different app - Jack_Sparrow any ideas on the disparity between Networking and Network Configuration 8.04 / 8.10 ?
<ekaw> thank's
<kman82> gnomefreak, ok, how do I see my interface and enable them? the new one doesn't have the modem listed, the old one does.
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have got 2 SATA drives and i just installed Windows , and lost my grub,tried recovering it but am getting error 18, am on a live cd right now
<Jack_Sparrow> kman82 Sorry, cant help with your winmodem
<gnomefreak> kman82: this is a winmodem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, no it works now, fine
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, but on 8.04 I can specifically 'enable' it, on 8.10, it gives me no option to enable it (when detected)
<Dabbu> can i install network manager like 8.04 in 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> kman82 did you go to the site I mentioned earlier
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, yes, I installed the driver, all detected fine
<justizin> I have some VMs freshly installed with Intrepid, on a Xen host, and after install when I switch from HVM to Paravirtualized mode, I stop getting a login prompt on boot, on the system console, though ssh and everything else works..  any idea what might be going on?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
 * egoflux hasn't dealt with modems in a long time...
<gnomefreak> kman82: the main dev for n-m is away at this time but the GUI has changed and it pissed me off bad
<Dabbu> network manager in 8.10 sucks
<rustybox> what's a mo...dem?
<olskolirc> I have ubuntu 2.6.24-22-generic that just upgraded and I have no virtualbox-ose-modules for it.  Anyone have it yet?
<[c0re]> deagle, that is not what i mean
<kman82> Jack_Sparrow, but the interface doesn't show it, I can get wvdial to open it, and wait - but yeah, the gui changes are a load of crap as far as I can tell, the old was intuitive
<Dabbu> anyone any help with network manager in 8.10
<Dabbu> ?
<[c0re]> deagle, i use compiz to do that
<deagle> [c0re]: you said a quake like terminal, i said Tilda
<[c0re]> i want something like yaukake
<deagle> yeah
<justizin> Dabbu: ask a more pointed question if you want help, please. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> afk
<deagle> tilda, drop down terminal with grabkey
<rustybox> Dabbu, have you tried Wicd?
<Dabbu>  rustybox: no..what is this
<Thelo> I'd appreciate anyone who wants to help me with OpenOffice toolbars. ^^ Just open a private conv. :P
 * egoflux hates OO
<deagle> [c0re]: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=126081
<egoflux> lol
<LeKtriK]oL[> can anyone help me with executing or compiling something
<rustybox> Dabbu, it's an alternate networking manager, I really like it.  http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<Dabbu> justizin: in new 8.10 network manager my modems are not displayed....if i edit a connection and change ip i get an error message "Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)."
<samson_> HELP ME
<erUSUL> !ask | samson_
<ubottu> samson_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kman82> crap, is it possible a modem isn't a faxmodem - that is it won't support fax? that seems stupid...
<Thelo> Following ubottu advice...
<Thelo> I've performed a search about toolbars and their behavior in OpenOffice 2.4.1, trying to make them stay in position and visible every time I open the Writer, but I could not find the way to achieve it. Then found this reference in the "online help" and entered to ask about it.
<kman82> none of the class supports work in efax... oh well
<kman82> fax is just analogue right? surely any modem can send faxes
<[c0re]> deagle, dude. i love tadila or whatever it is :p
<deagle> :D
<gnomefreak> kman82: most should support fax since dialup modems did but i cant say for sure that is the modem manf. choice
<deagle> tilda
<deagle> took me a while to find this one
<deagle> others had glitches, this one rox
<JoeShiva> Hi guys, does anyone know where to configure that sound does not stop when changing on an other console via ALT CTRL F1?
<deagle> JoeShiva: sound when changing virtual terminals? o_O
<kman82> anyway I can just force a dialtone to my modem? (to hear it on the line)
<JoeShiva> deagle, No, when changing not-virtual terminals
<samson_> i want to know how to install a package downloaded
<thebishop> where does the ISO mounter mount an ISO on the file system?  I can find it in Nautilus, but not the terminal
<porter1> samson, is it a deb?
<JoeShiva> deagle, like ALT+CTRL+F1
<deagle> JoeShiva: yeah, that: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<deagle> JoeShiva: i don't get a sound
<deagle> weird...
<Jack_Sparrow> samson_ if you got it yourself and not through the package manager, there should be instructions where you got that program.
<samson_> no a yes ubuntu
<porter1> ?
<saml> how can i download a file using wget or curl? but the file is served via HTTP and it has Expires header set to future. So repeated download doesn't really bring the file
<topgun17> How does one install java on  a Ubuntu 64bit system?
<rustybox> anyone have any ideas as to why emerald-theme-manager freezes up and becomes unusable when I click on a theme?
<JoeShiva> deagle, Yes, its a new feature or bug in the new ubuntu
<alexi5> which is best for text processing (converting text data from one form to another and reporting on it) perl or python ?
<deagle> JoeShiva: i have 8.10, i don't get a sound
<Ohmu__> Can anyone help me get a WAP up?  I'm SO close.  ipconfig on the client gives correct data.  I just can't ping google.com.  And I have no idea how to make it work.  I'm stressed out of my stupid head :( http://www.pastebin.ca/1275058
<olskolirc> what is the command that i use to see which version of ubuntu im on please?
<Pici> olskolirc: lsb_release -a
<Jack_Sparrow> lsb_release -a
<JoeShiva> deagle, I have 8.04, but maybe i just remember wrong and the last time i changed terminals and hearing sound was on a debian system
<deagle> :P
<olskolirc> thanks
<blip-> hi all,  how can i get gtk-config on ubuntu 8.04 ?  I can't find it in the repos.  thanks
<olskolirc> I don't have command lsb-release -a
<olskolirc> no command found
<Pici> olskolirc: lsb_release not lsb-release
<Dabbu> rustybox: hey..i m installing wicd,can u give some information about it precisely ?
<topgun17> Is ther3e A way I can run Sfari in on a sixty four bit Ubuntu System?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<paranoid_ndroid> is there any OS tool for freelance invoice and billing?
<Lucan> I'm going to need to learn some of these commands one day
<thebishop> where does the ISO mounter mount an ISO on the file system?  I can find it in Nautilus, but not the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rustybox> Dabbu, like what? I mean, it's a pretty straightforward network manager
<Lucan> I just installed Ubuntu Studio last week, and I don't know dick about Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Dabbu> rustybox: is it better than the default one in ubuntu
<edlv> how do i copy files from desktop to /usr/share/gimp ? i am not able to just copy-paste.. please help.
<rustybox> Dabbu, I found it to be more reliable
<Jack_Sparrow> edlv see sudo of gksudo
<Dabbu> rustybox: ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> or
<nikki93> Guys, sudden weird problem. I press and hold a key, its just pressed once, it doesn't repeat! It happened suddenly. Anyone know the fix?
<Dabbu> rustybox: but there is instruction for hardy...will that work for interpid
<[c0re]> is there any yaukaze(kde) alike terminal for gnome?
<edlv>  Jack_Sparrow: sudo of gksudo? i am new to ubuntu.. please say clearly.
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Pici> [c0re]: tilda
<rustybox> Dabbu,  that I am not sure about, I'm running hardy
<[c0re]> Pici, else?
<Jack_Sparrow> edlv as in sudo mv blah blah
<Pici> [c0re]: I don't know of any others.
<[c0re]> ok :D
<[c0re]> thanks
<ali3nwar3> how does one launch xmms the audio player?
<DarkKnight> hey while installing my new printer i dont seem to be seeing my printer version...but i do see other versions
<Lucan> Oh, I use XMMS just because Audacious stopped working for me
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > edlv
<ubottu> edlv, please see my private message
<Lucan> Thing is, though, I have no idea how I managed to get XMMS working
<guille> hola ¿?
<Lucan> One minute I couldn't install it, next minute it was there and working
<m1r> hello, evolution mail is not showing recived mails after sucsesfully download them. any know bugs with this ?
<Mateo_> Someone already installed a palm clie sj30 ?
<Mateo_> or an old palm ?
<kman82> ok, wvdialconf says my FCLASS=0, but efax can't support that, only audo, 1, 2, or 2.0
<pronoy_> can anyone teach me how to install virtual box on ubuntu matching with the correct kernel version
<pronoy_> ??
<justizin> paranoid_ndroid: look into gnumeric, it's a start..
<justizin> paranoid_ndroid: with billing comes accounting. ;)
<kman82> ok looks like modem doesn't support fax
<tv7497> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5561757 guys as per this i was checking wehter the installed windows driver would support my x86architecture i was able to follow up to finding my id using lusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/79875/ then the next step i didnt get it little help guys
<sevensixtwo> how do I ring a server's system bell through an ssh session?
<ali3nwar3> ive installed xmms but i can't seem to get it running, anyone care to help?
<topgun17> dOES ANYONE KNOW HOW I COULD GET SIXTYFOURBIX JAVA RUNNING IN UBUNTU
<justizin> sevensixtwo: beep
<Jack_Sparrow> topgun17 Lose the caps.  you were givin info earlier
<[c0re]> akauke like http://forgeftp.novell.com//greent/homepage/screenshots.html
<[c0re]> yakauke like http://forgeftp.novell.com//greent/homepage/screenshots.html
<ali3nwar3> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<edlv> mv then?
<Hikefu> !audacious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<edlv> Jack_Sparrow: mv, then?
<Hikefu> ali3nwar3: checkout audacious
<Jack_Sparrow> edlv Please ask your question in the channel for others to read
<ps5156> 1
<DouglasK> Question: what's the easiest way to check the version of a running ubuntu server box (no X11 interface)
<sevensixtwo> JustinRyan, thanks
<sevensixtwo> err, justizin
<LeKtriK]oL[> anyone know for any reason ubuntu would not recognize a file or directory
<meiyantao> hello,all. In my gnome-terminal, many characters merge together so that sometimes I can't ditinquish them. For example, "mmm" looks like "mnm". By the way, I for surport my first-language, I must use utf-8. Is there any way to solve it?  Thanks!
<fa2s> is it ntfs?
<justizin> anyone familiar with running Intrepid on Xen 3.2?  Everything works, except that there is no login prompt on the system console, can only log in with ssh..
<LeKtriK]oL[> dont believe so, no
<topgun17> Does ant one know how one goes about installing skuype nativly on  64bit platform?
<simon__> hmm
<topgun17> Does ant one know how one goes about installing skype nativly on  64bit platform?
<merula> would this be the room to ask ubuntu server questions?
<justizin> waoh that is really spooky, I am actually "Justin Ryan" :-P
<ps5156> bye
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: sir could you help me with my ndiswrapper its installed even the drivers are installed h/w is detected but it aint working i googled around and got this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5561757 the lsusb shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/79875/ how do i find info after the lsusb step my architecture is x86 could that be the problem ?
<blip-> timber_lake
<ps5156> "bye"
<justizin> ah, sorry, I mean in PV mode, one I switch to PV mode from HVM after install, system console dies.. various solutions i've read for Hardy either kill all boot output or prevent the system from booting somehow..
<merula> topgun17: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<nomoa> merula: #ubuntu-server
<merula> nomoa: thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> tv7497 No, still working on other things atm
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: sorry to disturb you sir :)
<nogagplz> Hello, where abouts are network settings (ie IP subnet mask gateway etc) stored in Kubuntu 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Jack_Sparrow> topgun17 http://www.smop.co.uk/blog/index.php/2007/11/13/skype-2x-on-linux-64-bit/
<Tetracomm> Has the Ubuntu shutdown bug been fixed?
<slayton> I'm having some really weird issues... for some reason ubuntu hangs on boot for about 15 seconds after the desktop shows up and i no longer see eth0 under the nm-applet... although its connected
<zec0> is there a way to get Virtual Machines to run their sound through ALSA in Vmware Server 2? It seems to be sticking to /dev/dsp
<slayton> how can I get apt to display a list of all RECENTLY installed packages?
<akahige1> in nautilus under intrepid, there are little icons that appear on removable media -- CD/DVD drives, etc. -- they also appear on smb shares.  is this right and can I get rid of them on the network shares?
<Rainarrow> After upgrading to Intrepid from Hardy, the menu bar of my gnome-terminal disappeared
<Rainarrow> After upgrading to Intrepid from Hardy, the menu bar of my gnome-terminal disappeared. How can I get it back?
<dimebar> Rainarrow: does 'show menu' appear in the right click menu?
<Rainarrow> dimebar, nope..or I won't be asking here, lol
<Rainarrow> dimebar, I tried right click, pressing ALT
<Rainarrow> and none of them worked
<mker> Rainarrow, Just checked, show menubar doesn't have a hotkey, the one thing that *would* seem to need it :)
<Rainarrow> ok..
<Rainarrow> I'm currently checking gconf-editor to see if there's any clue
<Rainarrow> ok
<Rainarrow> problem solved
<DouglasK> Rainarrow, right click in the terminal window.  You'll see the option.
<Rainarrow> in gconf-editor->gnome-terminal, there's an option called "default show menu bar"
<Rainarrow> DouglasK, I tried that, there' no such option
<manoi> hi
<DouglasK> weird.... It's there in Interpid.
<raul> hallo i have a file lines like these: pluto,1414.00,444.33,3,pippo, etch
<raul> and i would like to transform in something like this
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > raul
<ubottu> raul, please see my private message
<raul> pluto|14.14.00|4.44|33|3|pippo
<raul> which language would you suggest into a ubuntu mobile
<raul> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> raul try  /j#bash
<cab938> I seem to recall reading that ubuntu had a default mount of available ram - a sort of ramdisk
<raul> ubuntu mobile?
<cab938> I can't recall where I read it, and can't find it now, anyone know of this?
<raul> bash? isnt that too heavy into ubuntu mobile?
<evan_> hey is this wrong?? Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<Mateo_> Jack_Sparrow: you have one with palm clie and ubuntu expert ? :p
<Rainarrow> and just get my X-Fi to work under Intrepid, happy day~
<Jack_Sparrow> Mateo_ I had a palm and an ipaq but have not used either in a lng time
<Rainarrow> Mateo, I am a Ubuntu user and I have a Treo 650:)
<Rainarrow> which is a palm device
<Mateo_> Rainarrow: and you can sync both ?
<Nhie_> doh
<Jack_Sparrow> evan splash image .. here is a howto I wrote awhile back.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/79900/
<rgnr> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<rgnr> [sudo] password for rgnr:
<rgnr>  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel module                                             *  done.
<rgnr>  * Recompiling VirtualBox kernel module
<rgnr>  * Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong
<FloodBot3> rgnr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rgnr> help (
<infinity_> hello
<dou> hey huys
<Rainarrow> Mateo_, I havn't synced it with my computer for a while.. but there'a program called gnome-pilot
<Rainarrow> which should do that fine
<dou> and then
<Rainarrow> Mateo_, which program do you want to sync with your palm? Thunderbird/Evolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find palm
<ubottu> Found: libpalm-perl, opalmod, opensync-plugin-palm, opensync-plugin-palm-dev, xserver-xorg-input-palmax
<Mateo_> Rainarrow: i don't care, just want to sync it ...
<ksbalaji> My system has become slow. Any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji is it the same with effects off
<rgnr> hello guys
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, let my try.
<rgnr> help me plz with vbox
<Mateo_> Rainarrow: a problem say that i require an old fashion communication ttyUSB but you don't have the modul
<infinity_> If i have for example 4 desktops, can i have various icons each of them?
<infinity_> ^^ i use gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> rgnr they do have a channel..
<raylton> pow tem alguem do brasil aih?
<paul68> hi what is the fastest way to copy files over a network just with cp or scp? and is it possible to tweak the transfer speed somehow?
<rgnr> join virtualbox
<akahige1> @Jack_Sparrow: I was looking at your splash tutorial and had a quick question... I have a dual monitor system and would like to extend (or even just duplicate) the splash screen across both monitors. is there a way to do that without hacking the image and making it twice as wide...?
<raylton> ?
<sipior> raylton: no idea what you just said, friend
<rgnr> Jack_Sparrow:  10x
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Rainarrow> Mateo_, see if this link helps,, http://pign.net/index.php?hl=f5&q=uggc%3A%2F%2Fyvaqnwnar.jbeqcerff.pbz%2F2008%2F11%2F02%2Fcnyz-prageb-ubgflap-ivn-oyhrgbbgu-ba-hohagh-810-vagercvq-vork%2F
<Jack_Sparrow> aka I dont dual head any setup here
<unimatrix9> how can i get devede to create an iso file instead of an bin / cue
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, The system is faster with effects off. But the system used to be faster still with effect on earlier. (before an update of kernel)
<Mateo_> Rainarrow: come on :) it's an old palm, clie SJ30 , i just have a infrared connection or usb :)
<akahige1> Jack_Sparrow: np. your tutuorial was about grub splash and not gdm login, so I was kinda off topic
<Rainarrow> Mateo_, ok..so I think you could only settle with USB then :p
<phantomcircuit> Linux patrick-laptop 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Rainarrow> Mateo_, my sync cable was lost long ago..
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji I agree, I keep several systems on older versions
<phantomcircuit> 2.6.27-9-generic means the kernel is a vanilla build right?
<cdw> hey, i'm having trouble enabling desktop effects, can anyone help
<infinity_> If i have for example 4 desktops, can i have various icons each of them?
<Jack_Sparrow> akahige1 yes, I didnt kow you were working on GDM background
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, Is it Ok to remove earlier kernels from /boot/grub?
<smnab> phantomcircuit: Not necessarily. that is the default kernel provided by ubuntu. may be vanilla, may be not.
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Rainarrow> Mateo_, so I'm afraid I won't be able to offer much help :(
<akahige1> Jack_Sparrow: does that mean you might have an answer to my question...? lol
<Flannel> ksbalaji: You should just remove their associated packages with your favorite package manager (the package names are linux-image-[version])
<supersasho> hi, i've got problem with default application, even if i set system/preferencies/preferred applications-multimedia on vlc, it still opens in totem.. any suggestions?
<dougl> can someone enlighten me? firefox displays "If you do not currently have a Java Virtual Machine (JVM) installed on your computer, you will need to download and install one from Sun Microsystems." when I try to access site can this be installed on my kubuntu 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji but that does not remove them from your system
<raylton> hallo i'm from brazilian
<phantomcircuit> smnab, so if im getting a kernel call trace i should report it as a ubuntu bug?
<Jack_Sparrow> akahige1 I still do not dual-dead my monitors so no..
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > raylton
<ubottu> raylton, please see my private message
<smnab> phantomcircuit: yes, if it is in the default ubuntu-provided kernel, you should report it to ubuntu.
<akahige1> Jack_Sparrow: worth asking.  *g*
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, do you mean that the earlier kernels do not go away at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sipior> dougl: sure, there should be a "sun-java6-jre" package you can install
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji not unless you specifically remove them
<phantomcircuit> smnab, how do i do that? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> afk
<Xk2c> # mount -t squashfs -o loop grml.squashfs /mnt/grml/
<Flannel> ksbalaji: They don't go away on their own.  You need to remove those packages, then they'll go away.
<sipior> dougl: that should sort out the java issues with your browser
<dougl> sipior, thanks -> checking synaptic now
<phantomcircuit> smnab, nvm i found the community documentation page on it
<Xk2c> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, OK thanks. I will remove them and see if removing improves speed.
<smnab> phantomcircuit: there is the ubuntu launchpad website.
<Xk2c> has somebody an idea about this error message?
<Jack_Sparrow> lsbit wont
<harry> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji  bit wont
<smnab> phantomcircuit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Guest50854> I cant seem to synce my HTC TOUCH cell phone can someone help me
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, ? bit wont?
<Jack_Sparrow> it wont help
<raylton> I do not speak English very well
<smnab> Guest50854: what error message do you get?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt > raylton
<ubottu> raylton, please see my private message
<cdw> can anyone help me get my compiz working
<jimmy___> Hey guys!
<Guest50854> none... It makes the synce sound when connecting but it doesnt do anything else
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, I thought the speed is because of the kernel update and want to remove the latest kernel to see whether it improves speed.
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji simply boot the last kernel from grub menu
<BlackDalek> Where are gnome panel applets installed?
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, that is a good idea before removing the latest one. I shall try. bye.
<jimmy___> If I wanted to write a GUI program in Ubuntu what should I use? I know basic C and C++.
<erUSUL> jimmy___: ide ? or you mean what API's
<jimmy___> Sorry, I what is the difference?
<bretdawson> Hello everyone. After this morning's update (to 8.04), Nautilus will not mount remote servers over ssh. (Except for one, which still works.) Any idea what I should try?
<sipior> Xk2c: is squashfs enabled in your kernel?
<m1r> Hello , evolution mail stoped showing incoming mails in recived folder after download, any tips how to fix would be appriciated
<BlackDalek> I want to remove a 3rd party gnome panel app so it won't appear in the list of addable panel apps. Where are gnome panel applets located?
<smnab> hello. could someone tell me, there is a config file in /boot . I guess it is the config file for the default kernel. How do I use this file to compile a kernel from source?
<Flannel> !kernel | smnab
<ubottu> smnab: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Xk2c> sipior: # lsmod | grep squash
<Xk2c> squashfs               49160  0
<erUSUL> smnab: copy it as .config to the sources folder and "make oldconfig"
<smnab> erUSUL: ok, thanks.
<supersasho>  hi, i've got problem with default application, even if i set system/preferencies/preferred applications-multimedia on vlc, it still opens in totem.. any suggestions?
<sipior> Xk2c: are you able to mount this filesystem on other machines? might be it's corrupted?
<ljuwaidah> I installed the emerald package, i installed a theme, but it's not working, anything else i have to do to get it to work?
<BlackDalek> anyone?
<alarm> hey there. anyone knows how to solve the issue between nvidia/xorg/firefox ? that xorg needs so much cpu usage whn using firefox (my scrolling for example , or watching a flash movie )
<YerikY> I have a problem, every time I try to log into gnome I get this "could not start gnome session, starting failsafe xterm session" but that doesn't start either and after a minute the login screen pops up again
<Xk2c> sipior: checked the md5sum = ok
<adyadyadyadyady> Hi, i need some help with the mouse, it seems that while playing games i cant click fast to shoot or whatever, it just seems to shoot slower than i click, like its blocking the speed i click it and clicks slower
<badawi> ubuntu installed grub over opensuse mbr, how can i tell it to install it to /dev/sda3 and not mbr
<BlackDalek> Fine. I take it no one knows.
<ljuwaidah> badawi: you do that during the installation
<adyadyadyadyady> LjLuwaidah emerald --replace?
<badawi> it didn't ask
<sipior> Xk2c: give mount the -v switch and see what else it says
<ljuwaidah> adyadyadyadyady: done that, ain't working
<ljuwaidah> ah, wait!
<Xk2c> sipior: thx i'll try that
<YerikY> I checked .xsession-errors and it states Fatal IO error 111 (Connection refused) on X server :0.0
<ljuwaidah> i did compiz-decoration --replace
<ljuwaidah> let me try that
<adyadyadyadyady> lol
<ljuwaidah> Yes!
<adyadyadyadyady> :))
<adyadyadyadyady> remember to run emerald
<adyadyadyadyady> put it on sessions
<adyadyadyadyady> so it runs at start
<Xk2c> sipior: error message is the same
<ljuwaidah> adyadyadyadyady: with --replace?
<adyadyadyadyady> now anyone can solve my mouse problem? it clicks way slower than i click the mouse
<Xk2c> sipior: i get in syslog: SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on loop1
<sipior> Xk2c: well, so much for verbose mode
<adyadyadyadyady> ljuwaidah no need, just emerald
<inordkuo> hi all. is it possible that excessive disk i/o on a data drive can cause the os to freeze?
<Xk2c> sipior: yep ;)
<YerikY> can I get some help? I can't start gnome unless I do the failsafe xterm session thing
<turuburu> hi. what's the best irc gui client? i need an irc gui client that it can hide status messages and joins/parts away from message window
<sipior> Xk2c: does /dev/loop1 exist?
<adyadyadyadyady> turuburu X-Chat
<ljuwaidah> adyadyadyadyady: Thanks :)
<adyadyadyadyady> Ljungmann np :)
<Xk2c> sipior: # ls /dev/loop1
<Xk2c> /dev/loop1
<ljuwaidah> hahahaha!
<n2diy> is 6.06 still supported? For how much longer?
<pronoy> how do i install virtual box on ubuntu compatible with my kernel version ?
<turuburu> thanks adya
<adyadyadyadyady> np
<turuburu> now i have konversation and i did not find awy to hide joins etc
<adyadyadyadyady> Hi, i need some help with the mouse, it seems that while playing games i cant click fast to shoot or whatever, it just seems to shoot slower than i click, like its blocking the speed i click it and clicks slower, anyone knows any solution? maybe its some hidden linux setting
<grzegorz129> hi all!
<adyadyadyadyady> turuburu lol hide joins? damn i must have missread you, i have no idea if it hides joins ... soz
<pronoy> how do i install virtual box on ubuntu compatible with my kernel version ?
<grzegorz129> what called pckage with advanced compiz config?
<ljuwaidah> adyadyadyadyady: Are you sure it's the mouse not the game?
<turuburu> adya no problem. i will try them all then
<adyadyadyadyady> turuburu anyway give it a shot
<turuburu> :D
<adyadyadyadyady> ljuwaidah it happens on all games
<Jack_Sparrow> !find vbox
<ubottu> Found: isdnvbox, isdnvboxclient, isdnvboxserver, raccess4vbox3, vbox3 (and 1 others)
<inordkuo> when i have 4 video streams recording and start a mencoder process, the sytem locks up. is this too much for a 5400 ide hd to handle or it is more likely a hardware problem with my hard drive?
<Xk2c> sipior: thanks a bunch
<Jack_Sparrow> !info vbox3
<ubottu> vbox3 (source: vbox3): voice response system for isdn4linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.9.4 (intrepid), package size 34 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Xk2c> sipior: i got the advice to read directly from burned cd
<Xk2c> sipior: ic will now try that
<n2diy> is 6.06 still supported? For how much longer?
<sipior> Xk2c: right, bet of luck with it
<erUSUL> !ccsm | grzegorz129
<cyrild> hello
<ubottu> grzegorz129: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy 9.06 I think
<Seveas> n2diy, it is. until june 2009 for desktops and june 2011 for servers
<pronoy> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in intrepid
<pronoy> !info virtual
<ubottu> Package virtual does not exist in intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<pronoy> how do i install virtual box on ubuntu compatible with my kernel version ?
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow, , Seveas thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas Dennis.. nice to see you around
<Mateo_> !info kpilot
<ubottu> Package kpilot does not exist in intrepid
<sipior> pronoy: there's a virtualbox-ose package, probably best to start with that
<Dwade09> ikonia,  u there?
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, sst, I'm not around :P
<ugoboom357> pronoy: just install virtualbox from the repos. the package name is virtualbox-ose
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<badawi> how can i install grub on /dev/sda3, without a full reinstall of ubuntu, ubuntu installer doesn't ask anyway
<pronoy> sipior: with hardy ? o
<sipior> badawi: have a look at man grub-install
<Mateo_> !find kpilot
<ubottu> File kpilot found in fvwm-crystal, kde-icons-crystalproject, kde-icons-kneu, kde-icons-mono, kde-l10n-de (and 71 others)
<Dwade09> can i have someone upload a folder and send it to my email address please
<sipior> pronoy: i don't know. possibly not, in which case upgrading is simple enough
<midge> any gui software which scan lan over a given range of ip and display the file shared by each computer
<jimmy___> I am ssh tunneling into my Ubuntu laptop at home. Right now, I only have access to the terminal. I want to set up a remote desktop like VNC. Any advice? If not, is there anyway to interact with the GUI through the terminal?
<adyadyadyadyady> Dwade09 what folder?
<fosco_> midge nmap
<adyadyadyadyady> monkey_d_luffy LOL from armagetron?
<pronoy> sipior: i think i'll install it after building essentials....thanks
<Dwade09> adyadyadyadyady,  it is called fortunes and is in /usr/share/games/fortunes
<midge> fosco:i think it doesnt show the file shared by the user
<gammy> Why have this weeks intrepid updates caused so many unrelated bugs? This is just amazing. The GNOME-based issues are too numerous to mention.
<badawi> sipior: i did grub-install /dev/sda3 it reported no errors hope it worked thanks
<Dwade09> adyadyadyadyady,  never mind a friend mine just got on that can send it to me. thank you though.
<adyadyadyadyady> Dwade09 if that game is available on Ubuntu i will switch to it now and send it to you via MSN
<dd0t> Hi guys. I'm playing around with a ubuntu 8.10 on my usb drive. Can I update it like a normal ubuntu or will everything I downloaded be lust on a power cycle?
<adyadyadyadyady> oh ok :)
<luigi> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mikebot> How can I put videos on my ipod in ubuntuZ
<mikebot> Z
<sipior> badawi: you might have wanted grub-install /dev/sda, instead. did you want to install it to a particular partition, or to the MBR?
<Dwade09> adyadyadyadyady,  it is free the fish i want and i found it was in that folder.
<badawi> sipior: yes opensuse grub should be on mbr, ubuntu overwrote it
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<echinos> I'm having issues with my sound - at some random point, I lose sound, and I am having trouble tracking down why
<RomanaMentalis> hello, I have a php script that allows users to upload files to my server.  However when they are uploaded I need them to have the permission 777 is this a linux issue or a php issue or an apache issue?
<echinos> There doesn't seem to be any particular app or anything that does it
<on5sl> hello, i've got problems with mounting a samba share...i can mount without problems on the the adminstrator user account...but when trying to mount under another user this gives me problems...this is a comparization of the two users: http://pastebin.com/d28871599  anyone an idea please?
<sipior> RomanaMentalis: you can always change the file permissions after upload, in php.
<erUSUL> RomanaMentalis: depends on the umask of the user ho writtes the file (or unusally the folders permission)
<RomanaMentalis> Ok so I need to change something about the permissions on the folder
<winterelf> hi all :) i need help with something, i have a laptop that i plugged to a big screen, it's working in the highest ressolution and i have conpiz working on it, but when i use the cube to rotate i can see a wierd brake in the screen as if i have a small screen+ big screen in the same screen... something wierd, like it cut itself like a wierd mirror or shadow of the same thing or something
<winterelf> i have intel x3100 graphic card , and don't realy know if this is the problam cause when i unplugged the big screen and use only the laptop then everything works fine
<poopuser> hi can somebody explain me what does ">&2" in this script    printf “$SCRIPT:$LINENO: the command $sync is not available — \
<poopuser> aborting\n “ >&2 ?
<YerikY> I can't start gnome unless I choose the failsafe option. Can someone help?
<erUSUL> poopuser: send output to stderr
<poopuser> erUSUL: thank you
<erUSUL> poopuser: no problem
<ugoboom357> winterelf: this may have something to so with the difference in display ratio between your big screen and your laptop. I know that when I plug my laptop into a tv my laptop automatically adjusts certain parts of my desktop so that they can be seen on both screens. this can make compiz act funny sometimes
<DarkKnight> hey while installing my new printer i dont seem to be seeing my printer version...but i do see other versions
<shams> can you please tell me that why i can't visit from this link through firefox? http://www.powerbuilding.ir/forums/index.php
<erUSUL> shams: can you ping www.powerbuilding.ir ?
<on5sl> hello, i've got problems with mounting a samba share...i can mount without problems on the the adminstrator user account...but when trying to mount under another user this gives me problems...this is a comparization of the two users: http://pastebin.com/d28871599  anyone an idea please?
<ljuwaidah> brb
<kitche> shams: no clue but to me it looks like it not there
<inordkuo> hi all. quick question. can heavy disk i/o cause a system freeze or is it more likely a faulty hard drive?
<YerikY> after installing nvidia graphics card, I can't login into gnome unless it's the failsaife session. I already uninstalled nvidia drivers and did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to no avail
<kitche> erUSUL: Page will load just won't display anyhting my take is that the domain got into some trouble or something :)
<slayton> how long does bootchart keep going? Does it keep recording until the desktop is fully loaded
<Dabbu> how to browse windows shARE OVER lan WITHOUT MOUNTING THEM IN ubuntu
<sipior> inordkuo: well, were you doing something that produced a great deal of disk i/o?
<inordkuo> i've setup mythtv on a computer with 4 tuners
<mikebot> Can someone help me install something from a .tar.gz?
<erUSUL> kitche: dunno i visited it and indeed i only see a  grey blank page...
<DouglasK> inordkuo, is this going to be a dedicated server?
<inordkuo> i can run 4 recordings simultaneously but if i start a mencoder process, intrepid locks up
<sipior> inordkuo: heh heh, yeah if you're encoding and writing on a single disk, you might have some i/o waiting going on :-)
<inordkuo> but should it lock the system up requiring a hard reset?
<erUSUL> kitche: tried with midori (uses webkit like safari) and the same blank grey page :/
<mikebot> Or can someone point me to where I can learn about install something from a .tar.gz?
<DouglasK> inordkuo, is this going to be a dedicated server?
<mikebot> *installing
<sipior> inordkuo: generally not, but how long did you leave the system running? are you sure it was locked?
<YerikY> Can someone help me? I tried looking all over on the web for a solution. I can't log into gnome without using the failsafe option
<inordkuo> douglasK: no it's a desktop machine that will also be used for web surfing, printing, word processing, etc
<inordkuo> nothing heavy though
<erUSUL> mikebot: a tar.gz is like a zip how to install them entirily depends on what it is inside
<mikebot> erUSUL: I think it's a bunch of source code.
<Dabbu> how to browse windows shARE OVER lan WITHOUT MOUNTING THEM IN ubuntu?
<DouglasK> inordkuo, Ok then... wanted to see if KnoppMyth might be a better option, but that's far more dedicated than what you want.
<mikebot> erUSUL: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=225701&package_id=273050&release_id=630190
<erUSUL> !compile | You should try allways to find a deb package if aviable
<ubottu> You should try allways to find a deb package if aviable: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<erUSUL> Dabbu: smbclient ?
<Dabbu> erUSUL: yes but that first mount
<mikebot> erUSUL: Do you know if mvpod is available?
<inordkuo> douglasK: i am ok with running ubuntu and mythtv. i'm just trying to figure out if i have a hardware issue or if i'm just stressing the system to the point of freezing
<badboys> hy all
<DouglasK> inordkuo, in my past experience, running mythtv server under ubuntu didn't work that well, espcecially with one or more USB tv tuners present.
<inordkuo> i'm running one hdhomerun and one pvr500
<erUSUL> Dabbu: afaik smbclient acts more like an ftp client
<erUSUL> mikebot: i do not see it in repos but it is a java app ...
<mikebot> erUSUL: What does that mean?
<badboys> Excuse me all but, i have an problem with ethernet. I have already config my ip but when i want ping a other computer then fail ...
<shams> erUSUL: yes, i can see title of that page when i surf it with firefox but i can't see content. i can visit from that link via internet explorer.
<Dabbu> erUSUL: in KDE we browse without mounting..is that possible in gnome?
<kitche> shams: then it's only IE page
<shams> kitche: but i can see source of that page via firefox.
<inordkuo> my question however is whether 4 video streams and an encoding process should lock up ubuntu to require a hard reset
<erUSUL> Dabbu: have you tried Places>Network>Windows Network ?
<sipior> shams: do you have any ad-blocking plugins running on firefox?
<kitche> shams: well I can't
<erUSUL> mikebot: you will need the java jre
<erUSUL> !java | mikebot
<Dabbu> erUSUL: that will mount and then i will able to browse
<ubottu> mikebot: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> mikebot: also i recomend to download the binary version for your arch
<mikebot> erUSUL: I don't knwo what any of that menas
<[c0re]> howto use .patch files?
<erUSUL> mikebot: in this page http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=225701&package_id=273050&release_id=630190
<YerikY> Can someone help me login to gnome? I have to use the failsafe option to do it now. the following errir is in .xsessions-errors Executing /usr/bin/gnome-session failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator
<[c0re]> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<badboys> Excuse me all but, i have an problem with ethernet. I have already config my ip but when i want ping a other computer then fail ...
<mikebot> erUSUL: Which one is the inary version?
<erUSUL> mikebot: there are 4 dls choose one of the 2 last ones depending on your arch (e.g you are using 32 bit or 64 bit)
<midge> does nmap shows the file shared by the user
<erUSUL> badboys: what error msg ?
<mikebot> erUSUL: Ah, OK. I think Im i286
<mikebot> 3
<ugoboom357> Dabbu: you could use smb://ipaddress/somefolder. this will also mount the share automatically though
<sipior> midge: i doubt it. files shared through what mechanism?
<badboys> <erUSUL> I dont have any msg : ping 192.168.1.1 ==> Destination host Unreachable
<YerikY> Is my problem too hard to solve? Should I just reinstall ubuntu? My problem is that I can't login to gnome without the failsafe session
<Agion> has anyone got mpd + mpdscribble? I have a problem with that...
<cyban> reinstall gnome
<erUSUL> badboys: how did you configured your ip? via network manager ?
<sipior> YerikY: i think the problem is insufficient information. what did you do that you can no longer login?
<zleap> hello
<badboys> <erUSUL> no it's a server so with "vi" :D
<cyban> Anyone have a WiFi Link 5100 AGN working?
<YerikY> sipior: I installed the latest nvidia drivers when this happened. I already tried uninstalling them, compiz, and did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cyban> YerikY, you need to delete xorg.conf, or use the CD and do a repair option - the driver didnt install right, is the wrong driver, or something similar
<Agion> ﻿ has anyone got mpd + mpdscribble? I have a problem with that...
<cyban> if you can get into another terminal delete xorg.conf and reboot, or theres some xorg config as well I think
<YerikY> cyban: Shouldn't doing a dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg have done that for me?
<david_> afternoon all
<DasEI> YerikY: using hardy or ibex ?
<mikebot> erUSUL: Wait, Java should already be installed, right?
<MasterAkia> Questions... lol ummm how do i get the terminal up from my commands. like im trying to install drivers for my nvidea card.
<cyban> that should work also
<Pretto> i am getting "dbus erro" when i run firerox,   any clue?
<YerikY> I'm on 8.10
<david_> terminal up from commands? what do you mean
<cyban> but if the xorg.conf files really messed up might need to yank it then reconfig xorg
<david_> MasterAkia, explain that one sorry
<DasEI> YerikY: did the desktop work before ?
<inordkuo> sipior: sorry i didn't see your response to my question. i've left the system on for a few hours and everything stays frozen. can't ping from another machine. mouse doesn't move. keyboard is unresponsive etc. it's most definitely locked up.
<erUSUL> !java | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Agion> http://pastebin.ca/1275135 anyone help?
<MasterAkia> like the terminal thingy, my friend was telling my i had to use. jus installed yesterday still learns... lol
<YerikY> DasEI: The desktop worked after upgrading to 8.10 but went to hell after installing the latest nvidia driver
<MasterAkia> me*
<sipior> inordkuo: hmm. anything deposited in the system logs before the thing dies?
<mikebot> erUSUL: Does that mean it isn't already installed?
<DasEI> YerikY: I see, which card ?
<erUSUL> badboys: so /etc/network/interfaces ? you set netmask and everything ?
<david_> ubottu, if your trying to get java working on 64 bit ver of moz forget it you need to reinstall the 32 bit ver
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YerikY> DasEI: it's an nvidia 8600Gt
<mikebot> erUSUL: That site says:
<erUSUL> mikebot: it is not installed by default
<dazebreak> Hi, about this xchat irc client, how do I stop it from connecting to the Ubuntu Server and channel by default? compile my own?
<inordkuo> no...i always see something about pulseaudio errors but i see the same on working machines running intrepid
<mikebot> erUSUL: The GCJ flavor of Java is installed as default, and is usually fine for most purposes.
<david_> MasterAkia, got to apps, then acessories terminal is in there
<david_> or add a link to your desktop
<MasterAkia> aahhhh thanks!!!!
<DasEI> YerikY: some prop. drivers won't work with xorg 7.4, but I think yours should; anyway, you can try to play back a backup of xorg.conf
<nathan__> get it to were i can play games on ubuntu hardy?
<david_> ha I thought ubottu was a person
<david_> lol
<erUSUL> mikebot: well you can try gcj first if it fails install sun's or openjdk
<david_> its official I'm a dummy
<DasEI> !brain > david_
<ubottu> david_, please see my private message
<MasterAkia> bye by all
<YerikY> ok, I will try using old backed up xorg.conf files and see if that does anything, or else I'll just delete it
<badboys> <erUSUL>address 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1 broadcast 192.168.1.255
<inordkuo> sipior: but other than that no errors that tell me anything. the drive is formatted as jfs and is separate from the operating system.
<YerikY> I seem to recall some option that said if I wanted to stop using xorg.config and I said YES
<nathan__> how do i get it to were i can play games on ubuntu hardy?
<Xk2c> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> !games > nathan__
<ubottu> nathan__, please see my private message
<Xk2c> thx sipior
<david_> YerikY, why would you want to stop using xorg?
<erUSUL> badboys: anything stands out in "ifconfig -a" or "ip route" output ?
<mikebot> erUSUL: OK, java is installed.
<cyban> YerikY, if you delete Xorg.conf run xorg config and reboot it will work even with a bad driver etc, so if you have to do it twice then uninstall the driver or install a different one
<DasEI> YerikY: try that my xorg.conf in ibex was even empty at a working startup, but I configured mine manually
<YerikY> david_: I thought it was an update to 8.10 that replaced the old xorg.config file
<david_> YerikY,  did you just upgrade?
<Pretto> i am getting "dbus error" when starting firefox, any clue about how to solve it?
<YerikY> yes, I just upgraded
<sipior> inordkuo: what precisely is the machine doing when it dies? or is it random?
<badboys> <erUSUL>All information was normaly correct
<david_> try starting firefox with dbus option
<Agion> ﻿http://pastebin.ca/1275135 can anyone help me?
<YerikY> ok, I'll just try deleting xorg.conf and see what comes of that.
<YerikY> be back in a bit
<inordkuo> sipior: it is recording 4 video streams and running a mencoder process
<erUSUL> mikebot: just tried myself just unpack the tar.gz in your Desktop go to the folder/bin and click on the binary and it will just wrok (tm)
<sipior> inordkuo: how much memory is this machine packing?
<erUSUL> badboys: so everything is fine but network is unreacheable :/
<inordkuo> sipior: 1gb ram, 2gb swap, the hd i am recording to is 200gb
<mikebot> erUSUL: Ah, wonderful. THank you.
<mikebot> erUSUL: Now, should I install all the stuff I just did Java/auto-make/build-essential?
<badboys> <erUSUL>I don't understand where is the problem ...
<sipior> inordkuo: how long does it take the machine to crash under this load? also, does it respond to "alt-sysrq" commands?
<inordkuo> sipior: i've run top while testing the machine and when it locks up i don't see significant swap or cpu usage
<erUSUL> mikebot: no if you dled the bin version you do not need to compile it
<erUSUL> mikebot: you just need java
<badboys> <erUSUL>I have test with other RJ45, ==> bug
<inordkuo> sipior: i can run 4 recordings simultatneously, but as soon as i start the mencoder process, it locks up.
<mikebot> erUSUL: Right, but I installed build-essential, auto-make, and that java thing. Should I uninstall those things?
<david_> yerkiey I would go deleting xorg
<david_> wouldnt
<sipior> inordkuo: does the machine spend a lot of time in i/o wait? (the "wa" index in top)
<david_> I meant wouldnt
<YerikY> didn't work, there was no change when I deleted xorg.conf
<nathan__> what do i need to do to get guild wars to run?
<david_> yes so your having a driver issue ya?
<erUSUL> mikebot: you can uninstall everything but no java
<mikebot> erUSUL: OK, thanks.
<YerikY> all the symptoms were the same and I didn't need to run xorg config
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<B|ackPanther> I am trying to install j2sdk1.4.0 so i can use Openlaszlo but when i try "sudo apt-get install j2sdk1.4.0" it says the package cannot be found.How can in install it ?
<david_> YerikY, im sorry if i didnt see but what is the exact problem?
<rlt> nathan__: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194
<inordkuo> sipior: i did not know about that. i will have to look next time i can test it.  what is "alt-sysrq"?
<rlt> nathan__: install wine and read any pertinant advice on that page
<nathan__> thank you
<rlt> !sysrq | inordkuo
<ubottu> inordkuo: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<YerikY> david_: I can't login to gnome without using the failsafe option :-(
<david_> ok, do you have the option to log into other settings besides failsafe or no?
<erUSUL> badboys: really dunno what may be wrong... keep asking once in a while maybe someone can help you. also you can try in #ubuntu-server
<badboys> <erUSUL>Ok thx
<YerikY> david_: I get this error could not start gnome session, using failsafe session and then nothing happens. I can move the cursor, and then the screen blacks out and I'm taking to the login screen again
<zaero> where is the ics file for evolution stored?
<zaero> i want to migrate to sunbird
<YerikY> david_: at the login screen I have the typical options other than gnome
<sipior> inordkuo: unfortunately, i have to be going. i would say that you might try a smaller number of streams, and see if the problem persists. the computer may simply be trying unsuccessfully t o deal with the load. best of luck sorting things out!
<david_> have you tried loggin into debug mode? or terminal, or are you in it now?
<zaero> anyone?
<erUSUL> zaero: find ~/.evolution -name '*.ics'
<inordkuo> sipior: thank you
<YerikY> david_: I had to select failsafe gnome login so I could use it, that's what I'm on now
<zaero> erUSUL: ok
<filipegarcia> can anyone point me a good tutorial about create udev rules in ttyS0 and lp0 port
<zaero> erUSUL: thnx
<Schnitz> hi all
<david_> YerikY, ok, I would think its the .session file thats b0rked
<YerikY> david_: This is present in my .xsession-errors file:     Executing /usr/bin/gnome-session failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator     Fatal IO error 111 (Connection refused) on X server :0.0
<Schnitz> since the last network manager update (auto update using update manager) i am experiencing very strange wireless network problems
<Schnitz> the wireless connection is dropped _often_
<reycastill> hola
<Schnitz> automatic reconnect is not working, only disable/enable wireless network in network manager works
<david_> YerikY, try this info http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en
<Schnitz> after that it is possible to connect again, before that it will not associate with the access point
<david_> YerikY,  then try to reboot with failsafe kernel and recover, and try to reconfgure X
<Schnitz> anyone else running into trouble here?
<_Rhino> join -win #cisco
<_Rhino> Aargh
<david_> YerikY,  or try sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl and then reinstall the xserver
<YerikY> david_: hmm, I'll try to reinstall the xserver
<Schnitz> sometimes, i think it was beginning around the same time intrepid was released, every wireless and wired network shows TWICE in nm-applet
<Estesark> Hi. When I try and play some (not all) WMA files in Rhythmbox, I am asked if I want to search for a codec. I choose yes, and it searches but says there is nothing suitable. Then I get "import errors" with the following message: "The GStreamer plugins to decode "audio/x-wma type" files cannot be found". I have Googled for that phrase but got no results. What can I do?
<Schnitz> anyone with this problem?
<B|ackPanther> Where is java normally installed in ubuntu ?
<YerikY> david_: I get this Couldn't find package xserver-xgl
<david_> YerikY, hmmmm thinking sorry
<david_> YerikY,  can you view webpages?
<david_> YerikY, if so try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-553442.html
<YerikY> david_: Yes, I can view websites
<nnull> anyway to use seperate xorg.conf's per User?
<david_> YerikY,  someone in that thread said this fixed their problem  Try renaming ~/.gnome2/session to something else.
<AJC_Z0> B|ackPanther: See where /etc/alternatives/java points
<david_> YerikY,  try to rename you .gnome2/session to something else
<YerikY> david_: ok, trying that now
<david_> might force it to recreat the file
<david_> YerikY,  let me know
<ali3nwar3> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Agion> ﻿ ﻿http://pastebin.ca/1275135 can anyone help me? anyone?
<nnull> anyway to use seperate xorg.conf's per User? OR launch terminal command (upon logging in, not after xorg is enabled) ???
<YerikY> david_: there is now .gnome2/session file
<YerikY> david_: there is no .gnome2/session file
<david_> ok
<nnull> cmon guru's where are you :x
<david_> YerikY,  have you tried loggin in again?
<david_> YerikY,  try that now
<YerikY> david_: I've been using the failsafe option for like a week now
<david_> sucks YerikY  ok did you try to relog in?>
<YerikY> david_: I try logging in the normal way after every update I install in the failterm session
<YerikY> david_: what do you mean "relog" in?
<david_> YerikY,  so after renaming it did the same thing?
<david_> YerikY,  i wanted you to rename the file quit failsafe and try to log into gnome again
<YerikY> david_: there is no .gnome2/session file so I can't rename it
<david_> YerikY, AHHHHHHHHHHh
<david_> YerikY, ok
<david_> YerikY, cd home ls -l
<ali3nwar3> what do i need to change my splashscreen?
<hej-hej> Hi. Ubuntu doesn't recognize the hard drive in my disk, so I can't get past the partitioning-part of the installation. What should I do?
<david_> ali3nwar3, go to session manager
<ali3nwar3> thanks david
<david_> ali3nwar3,  no problem
<david_> ali3nwar3,  I have mine on random with like 30+ login screens
<YerikY> david_: what am I looking for when I ls -l?
<RatTub> I installed kubuntu on a computer, but decided to remove everything KDE and use it as a command-line machine only ...but now when I boot, the screen stays black and I can't login
<RatTub> ssh works fine tho
<david_> YerikY, in .gnome your sessions file
<benovic> how to ecnrypt a file to send it to another computer? i'd like to have something as usable an a password-protected rar file. searched the internet but did not find anything
<RatTub> any ideas?
<benovic> it must be windows compatible
<Odd-rationale> benovic: look into gpg
<YerikY> david_: there is no session file in gnome2
<DasEI> benovic: tired truecrypt ?
<DasEI> *tired
<nnull> anyone know how to/if you can -- exec a terminal script upon a user logging in (before xorg initiates) in debian/ubuntu based disto's?
<benovic> nope, not yet
<david_> YerikY,  ok hmmm
<Odd-rationale> david_: fail! :P
<benovic> i'll try, DasEI
<Odd-rationale> whoops... wrong guy...
<Wips> How can I check if I have a graphic driver installed, or how can manually update/reinstall it?
<DasEI> benovic: also gpg does it for single files; if you use TC, possibly cipher it on the win-machine for best compatibility
<david_> Odd-rationale, ha so true any suggestions?
<benovic> DasEI: well, thats hell complicated
<DasEI> benovic: what is complicated ?
<david_> YerikY,  have you tried looking in /etc/X11/Sessions/Gnome ?
<YerikY> david_: there is no "Sessions" directory in X11
<YerikY> :-(
<filipegarcia> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/52579 can anyone help me??
<YerikY> there is XSessions.d
<benovic> i dont want to send along instructions on how to decrypt it, and it must be possible without going through alot of manpages :) dunnow, normally there is some easy way...
<david_> YerikY, ahh ok is that a directory or a file?
<YerikY> sorry, it's directory and it's actually called Xsession.d
<Odd-rationale> david_: sorry, i highlighted the wrong guy...
<david_> Odd-rationale, ha np sadly it fit
<YerikY> david_: it's directory and it's actually called Xsession.d and there is nothing in it
<david_> YerikY, ok try to cd into that
<david_> ok
<david_> hmm
<nnull> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<xat_> nnull: xorg is already initialized by the time the login screen appears. you could maybe run a shell script that symlinks a ~/xorg.conf-user to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then reset xorg on login
<DasEI> benovic: easiest way will then be install tc on both, use a container
<christaker> Hello, i can't understand why ubuntu is so slow on some laptops (with 2cores etc. ) (?) :/
<benovic> DasEi, what would you use if you don't know what system the other party is using and do not want to make things complicated..
<david_> YerikY,  try to look here http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/2.14/sessions-3.html
<DasEI> benovic: tc - container set up by win machine
<benovic> on a corporate PC there is often no way to "just install TC" for one file
<Odd-rationale> benovic: is gpg not an option?
<Oh> Just installed Intrepid on my laptop, now I can't boot into windows... It shows up in my grub menu, but it won't load. Can anyone help?
<benovic> requires GPG on both sides...
<nnull> xat_¬ but doesnt resetting X require logging in again?
<benovic> winrar is there...
<xat_> ... oh. yeah. hmm.
<DasEI> benovic: you can have self-extracting files with a password that work on linux, too
<benovic> how?
<benovic> thats fine!
<soundray> christaker: do you have a support question?
<YerikY> david_: I don't have the default sessions file the link indicates either :-( I wonder if I'll have to re-install ubuntu
<nnull> xat_¬ i could avoid xorg starting up on login - by making login CLI based tho
<DasEI> benovic: http://www.7-zip.org/
<Oh> did the installer fry my windows partition?
<benovic> ty
<tdreyer1> oh: an you post your /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<tdreyer1> *can
<christaker> soundray: i have a laptop with Dual Core procc.  2,5 GB@667Mhz RAM and it takes to boot 1:12 sec while at Vista boots at about 32sec :/ why?
<B|ackPanther> If i have java 1.6 do in need java sdk 1.4 ? I want to use Openlaszlo and they say java sdk 1.4 must be installed
<Oh> i think it's the partition
<badawi> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Wips> can I somehow uninstall my Graphic driver? and Ubuntu will automatically install it again itself when I reboot or something?
<Oh> it shows up in gparted, but says it's unreadable
<DasEI> christaker: which version ubuntu ?
<soundray> christaker: because Ubuntu does much more than Vista on bootup, probably. You can try parallelizing some bootup tasks -- give me a minute to look up how
<christaker> DasEI: Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<DasEI> Wips:reconfigure xorg ?
<Oh> latest version
<w0ls0n> anyone here have siscontrol installed on 8.10 ?
<xat_> nnull: you could... maybe there is a way to pass credentials automatically upon starting xorg
<Wips> DasEI: ?
<optikalmouse> can I use the Ubuntu LiveCD to mount an NTFS partition as read/write?
<optikalmouse> how about a FAT32 partition as read/write?
<tdreyer1> Oh: ok. not my area of expertise... sorry. But i would look at spinrite [grc.com]
<xat_> nnull: oh, what you could do is this
<tdreyer1> Oh: couldn't hurt, and comes with a satisfaction money back guarantee
<DasEI> christaker: it was always little slower then xp on my machine, never tried vista, look up following, to see if unnescary services are starting and also look in /var/log/syslog :
<DasEI> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<fosco_> optikalmouse, yes
<david_> YerikY,  you might have to reinstall on of your partitions, have you tried using the installation disk to recover?
<Oh> could it be because I pointed grub to live on the windows partition during the install?
<tdreyer1> oh: so if it doesn't help, you're not out anything
<soundray> christaker: edit /etc/init.d/rc -- find the line that says CONCURRENCY=none and change it to CONCURRENCY=shell
<KemrinH> When I open a new tab in firefox, the address bar reads the same as the tab to the right's address bar, and if I type in a new address it effects the tab I had previously opened rather than the new tab. I don't even know where to start to fix this...
<YerikY> david_: no I haven't, that's worth a try. thanks for trying
<tdreyer1> Oh: is grub giving you an error?
<xat_> nnull: something like 'touch /tmp/loggedin' the first time you run the script, then check for its existence to avoid the script frtom running again
 * nnull grab's xat's arm and wait's in suspense 
<rascal999_> I have a wireless card (atheros), and drivers for Ubuntu, but I can't turn the card 'on'. How can I do this?
<optikalmouse> fosco_: both NTFS and FAT32? or just FAT32?
<fosco_> both
<Oh> no, grub works fine, but the NTFS partition it sits in is unreadable in ubuntu
<xat_> nnull: that way, xorg will reset with your user specific xorg conf, and you will have to log in again, but you can avoid being thrown into a loop of xorg constantly resetting every time you log in
<xat_> that's the gist of it in my mind, anyway
<optikalmouse> fosco_: really? :O :O sweet
<david_> YerikY,  no problem sorry i couldnt be of more help
<optikalmouse> is there an Ubuntu livecd that comes with ClamAV?>
<soundray> christaker: still here?
<nnull> xat_¬ yea i get ya good idea
<famast> hello. My /etc/group file got cleared out while doing something stupid. I used a copy I had from a vmware installation so that I could bootup again. However, now my internet doesn't work and when I try to use certain programs in system > administration it gives me an error "You are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<tdreyer1> Oh: hmmm... and you say that it cannot boot into windows when you try?
<christaker> soundray: ok i did that
<abchirk> How can I look on the install live cd... if its the 64bit version? coz its a 32bit PC and I don't want to install 64bit there. :P
<DasEI> Wips:boot in safe mode, > root shell, then : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,  backup xorg.conf before
<uman> Hi. Anyone know how to make a script or something thats says IF cerntain port/ip connection activated= true THEN do something, like send an email Thanks
<david_> abchirk, not possible with 64 install disk
<Oh> Yeah... It just says "loading" for a second then goes right back to the menu
<david_> abchirk,  you need to download n burn the 32 bit version
<fosco_> abchirk, search for *.deb and see if it shows amd64 or i686
<abchirk> ah cool david_ so it is 32bit If he installs? :P
<Oh> ubuntu boots fine, and there is an oem recovery mode that boots fine from another partition
<soundray> christaker: before you disable any services with bum as DasEI suggests, I would check whether the concurrency thing brings the boot time down.
<david_> abchirk,  yes it will auto detect hardware
<tdreyer1> Oh: weird. Sorry I can't help any more...
<famast> is there a way to "repair" ubuntu without having to install everything again and lose my documents?
<abchirk> ok thx
<Oh> thanks anyway
<christaker> soundray: so i reboot my pc now, right?
<soundray> christaker: also, if you install the bootchart package, you can see graphically where the system spends time during booting.
<christaker> soundray: is there anything that also have to do?
<david_> famast,  yes just type rm -R / j/k yes load failsafe kernel and use recovery
<DasEI> famast: what is the issue ?
<soundray> christaker: no, if you've saved the modified /etc/init.d/rc, that should be it
<famast> david_: thank you
<famast> DasEI: hello. My /etc/group file got cleared out while doing something stupid. I used a copy I had from a vmware installation so that I could bootup again. However, now my internet doesn't work and when I try to use certain programs in system > administration it gives me an error "You are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<uman> Hi. Anyone know how to make a script or something thats says IF cerntain port/ip connection activated= true THEN do something, like send an email Thanks
<Oh> I'm guessing that grub installed itself into my ntfs partition, but wrote the data as ext3 or something weird, but i have no idea how to fix that
<david_> famast,  np
<christaker> soundray: ok thank you! i'll try it right now :P
<Z> Anyone know a lot about networkmanager and vpnc?
<uman> famast, have to be root i think
<soundray> christaker: good luck
<david_> anyone here triple booting ?
<gverig> In previous version (hardy) Network Manager supported configurations that would then end up in resolv.conf. It was screwy cause it wouldn't remember settings but it was there. It seems that intrepid doesn't even have this option (specifically "search domains"- "search" and "domain" options). Is this correct?
<david_> z hmmm whatcha wanna know or do?
<gverig> i.e. is there a way to set search and domain portions of resolv.conf?
<uman> david_ yeah, i have ubuntu 8.10, 8.04 and xp
<erUSUL> uman: you can use "lsof" to check the conection and act depending on it
<Raylz> what do i have to put into /etc/hosts.allow to allow ssh ?
<david_> uman,  I have vista 8.10, but I want to add redhat 10
<Guest90392> david_: Firstly, it seems to be caching my password/group password even tho I tell it not to
<eliasib> hey guys
<zleap> vista 8.10
<DasEI> famast: ibex ?
<Guest90392> david_: secondly, as of yesterday, it doesn't seem to be working
<eliasib> how do i get pythonGL?
<eliasib> How do i get pythonGL?
<lianimator> does anyone have an acer laptop where the headphones don't work??
<famast> DasEI: yes Ibex 8.10
<david_> Guest90392, I see, is Tun installed into kernel?
<zleap> hmm
<Guest90392> david_: How would I know that, lsmod?
<Guest90392> david_: lsmod lists tun...
<DasEI> famast: I 've got a quite freh install here, which's file I could clean and give you, will have to had your user then, try ?
<david_> Guest90392,  No!  bydmesg | grep TUN
<xat_> eliasib: the python-opengl package maybe?
<david_> Guest90392, tell me output
<Guest90392> david_: yep: [  127.758079] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
<eliasib> yes the python-opengl
<famast> DasEI: I appreciate the help. the /etc/group file might work
<david_> Guest90392, ok what does more /etc/vpnc.conf say?
<DasEI> famast: brb
<david_> Guest90392, IPSEC should say secret group_password
<Guest90392> david_: doesn't exist
<david_> thats the problem
<eliasib> how do i get python-opengl?
<david_> Guest90392,  your missing your vpnc.conf hence it aint working
<xat_> eliasib: python-opengl should show up as an installable package in your synaptic package manager
<david_> try find  maybe its in an odd directory
<david_> Guest90392,  try find to locate it
<Guest90392> david_: do I need vpnc.conf to use networkmanager to connect to the vpn concentrator?
<david_> Guest90392, yes as far as i know, but Im not an expert on it
<eliasib> where should python-opengl be located???
<david_> Guest90392, vpnc set security and gateway
<Guest90392> david_: I have nevver specifically set one up before....
<Dark_Angel_> for greek;;
<xat_> eliasib: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager -> search 'python-opengl'
<xat_> eliasib: you will see two packages - python-opengl and python-opengl-doc
<david_> Guest90392, well how are you connecting to your vpn sans a gateway?
<Almark> Hello, I am wondering if my monitor is a DDC monitor, DDC is enabled in xorg.conf I need it so that my screen looks like it should, its not sizing right
<Almark> DDC isn't enabled I mean
<Guest90392> david_: it's specified in the networkmanager configuration screen, I assume nm stores it somewhere
<uman> david_ thanks, the lsof -i command seems VERY useful, however i dont know how to write something that checks if a certain connection is active... i can use the terminal to send emails so all i am missing as a way to check if the connection is active and tell the pc to run a certain command  which i know(to send email) when that connection is made
<systm> would it be possible to resize a partition via CLI (sshing) into the box?
<DasEI> famast: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79952/     , this is a backup from the original one
<Guest90392> systm: what type of partition, mount point, etc?
<famast> DasEI: thank you I will try it out
<famast> and compare it to the one i have
<kebomix> #aircrack
<Guest90392> david_: I only have /usr/share/doc/vpnc/examples/vpnc.conf
<kebomix> aircrack-ng
<Guest90392> no other one
<kebomix> #aircrack-ng
<Raylz> i somehow cant connect to my brothers pc via ssh
<systm> Guest90392: just a basic install of ubuntu.  resize it to about 5g and add 6gs to another partition
<Raylz> port forwarding is set
<david_> Guest90392, ok can you cp or mv it to right directory?
<Raylz> openssh-server runs
<Hikefu> kebomix, /join first
<erUSUL> uman: for example to check if i have bittorrent running... on a terminal → lsof -n -i  :6881 > /dev/null; if [ $? = 0 ]; then echo "t"; else echo "f"; fi
<Raylz> my ip is in his /etc/hosts.allow but still connection refused
<Guest90392> systm: probably not easily since you want to change root...
<erUSUL> uman: that expects bt to be configured to use port 6881
<ubu> Hi
<braden_> whats up guys
<Guest90392> david_: I do have /etc/vpnc/example.conf, which I think is the same file...
<systm> Guest90392: I Dont wanna change the root, unless you mean / fs
<kebomix> hello , i made instructions in this page http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=ipw2200 and i lost my wireless connection , help me plz :S
<badawi> !lvm2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvm2
<david_> Guest90392, your going to want to edit it to your specifications
<Raylz> did i forget anything?
<badawi> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<slayton> is there anyway to make it so when I click the "X" on rhythm box it doesn't close the application but just the window
<nnull> how big is the ubuntu dvd?
<david_> then syslink the file
<uman> erusul, thank you so much.. i will analyze that line of code (what is it python?) and adapt it to my needs ;)
<ldaugusto> does anyone knows why when I use xfce or other WM, i got dbus errors when using Banshee/Rhythmbox/Listen?
<Raylz> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<RatTub> I installed kubuntu on a computer, but decided to remove everything KDE and use it as a command-line machine only ...but now when I boot, the screen stays black and I can't login
<Broom> hey all
<RatTub> ssh works fine
<rs-friends> hello every 1
<erUSUL> uman: no it is something you can run in your shell command line
<badawi> ubuntu installer should support lvm2, the other major distros do that
<erUSUL> uman: is shell script
<RatTub> any ideas?
<Guest90392> david_: ok, now what?
<gavimobile> im wondering... if i terminate ddrescue in the middle, will my iso still include everything it saved till i canceled?
<Broom> can anyone please help me with postfix and bounced messages? i'm trying to send messages through a php script and all of them are bounced by postfix: status=bounced (<recipient domain>), any ideas?
<Slart> badawi: not even the alternate install?
<david_> Guest90392, have you tried sighuping vpnc?
<rs-friends> when i time startx fluxbox it dont start, why?, i am log out of ( x server)
<Guest90392> david_: I don't have a vpnc process
<uman> erusul, ok thanks, so i guess i have to save it as .sh now the thing is, that is only going to check once for the connection right? i would need it to check continously... since i dont know shell script/commands the only thing that comes to mind is setting it so that command is run on a schedual , like every minute or so...
<david_> Guest90392, ok, so can you try to run a process to test it?
<badawi> Slart: dunno what that is, all i know my /home is /dev/sdb and it's lvm, the installer did not see it, i have to manully install lvm2 and add the fstab entry
<Almark> Does anyone know if enabling DDC in Xorg.conf can hurt a monitor?
<rs-friends> when i type startx fluxbox it dont start, why?, i am log out of ( x server)
<Slart> badawi: the alternate install cd handles more "advanced" install options such as encryption, raid etc.. try typing !alternate for more bot info
<mphill> Broom: probably the wrong channel to be asking. There are lots of things that could be going on. Email is complicated. Are you using PHP's mail() function and are you using the sendmail wrapper or SMTP?
<erUSUL> uman: if you save it in a shell script you need to indent it it properly
<badawi> !alternate > badawi
<ubottu> badawi, please see my private message
<Broom> php's mail()
<Slart> badawi: it doesn't do the whole live-cd thing though.. it's just an install cd
<rs-friends> when i type startx fluxbox it dont start, why?, i am log out of ( x server)
<Almark> If you can read this pls tell me, I think irssi isnt setup right.
<progex> resolution to low cannot change resolution
<mphill> Broom: are you trying to deliever locally or to an external mail server?
<uman> erusul, im  not sure how to indent it properly.. ill try to compile/save it, later, after lunch;) and see if i have troubles, thnaks for everything, be back in a while
<rs-friends> when i type startx fluxbox it dont start, why?, i am log out of ( x server)
<Guest90392> david_: vpnc: no response from target
<DasEI> Almark: only chinese signs here
<Broom> external mail server
<Guits> Can I change resolution from terminal
<Slart> Almark: seems to work here
<tdreyer1> Almark: i can read it
<The> hello everyone is this a support chat for linux??????????/
<The> I just installed xchat
<Slart> The: yes.. as the topic would suggest
<erUSUL> uman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79959/
<mphill> Broom: do you have your mydestination setup properly? and are your smtpd restrictions all correct?  do you need a smart relay, does your ISP block traffic on port 25?
<david_> Guest90392,  is the target a known working host?
<DasEI> !hi | The
<ubottu> The: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<The> oh thats great so if I have a problem
<Almark> thanks
<DasEI> !ot > The
<ubottu> The, please see my private message
<david_> Guest90392,  brb
<Guest90392> david_: it was
<erUSUL> uman: you can take a look at the bash advanced scripting guide (google it)
<The> than you guys can help me
<Slart> The: you ask about it here.. and use only one question mark..
<Broom> yup, all of postfix config i think is correct, at least from what I could read on examples
<Slart> !ask | The
<ubottu> The: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kebomix> any room for linux certificates ?
<Broom> what is bothering me is the status=bounced and no explanation whatsoever
<rs-friends> when i type startx fluxbox it dont start, why?, i am log out of ( x server)
<The> oke
<The> thanks
<zleap> chat later
<mphill> Broom: normally that is your relay settings that are botched.
<rs-friends> when i type startx fluxbox it dont start, why?, i am log out of ( x server)
<erUSUL> uman: the echos are just examples of something you can do you can put whatever you please there
<badawi> Slart: i'll look into it thanks
<Broom> i have relay_domains = $mydestination, $mynetworks
<nnull> where abouts is the grub config that sends kernal line please?
<rs-friends> when i type startx fluxbox it dont start, why?, i am log out of ( x server)
<Slart> rs-friends: don't repeat so often.. once every 5 minutes is enough.. use the time to google or search the forums
<Aquina> hy @ll!
<progex> guits
<mphill> Broom: also check your /var/log/mail.log for information
<|ntegra|> can someone help me to connect wifi?
<progex> can i change resolution from terminal....to low res to click ok
<|ntegra|> I'm abit lost in the steps
<lianimator> anyone know why acer aspire laptop headphone jack does not work?
<chocohoof> good evening
<Almark> rs-friends I use Fluxbox, what seems to be the problem
<Slart> !iwifi | |ntegra|
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwifi
<Guits> can i change resolution from terminal....to low res to click ok
<DasEI> !wifi | |ntegra|
<ubottu> |ntegra|: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Almark> rs-friends I use Fluxbox, what seems to be the problem
<Slart> lianimator: don't know about the aspire but my acer laptop has a separate volume control for the headphone jack.. check the gnome volume control
<chocohoof> pls anyone know why my firefox doesn't play any sounds?
<Broom> mphill: that's where I'm seeing the status=bounced
<Broom> messg
<rbd_> does an "apt-get upgrade" do a dpkg -r then a dpkg -i under the covers (e.g. is the old package removed before the new one is installed...or is there a dpkg upgrade switch it uses?)
<badawi> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rs-friends> when i do type startx fluxbox it dont start, when i do type startx then ubuntu just start
<rs-friends> what can the problem be?
<david_> chocohoof, becuase your computer has no speakers j/k Well is it java based?
<lianimator> Slart: this is one of the lucky restarts which made the volume work! :D
<lianimator> Slart: false alarm... my jack was not plugged
<Slart> lianimator:  =)
<Almark> how do you send a pritave message?
<gavimobile> how can i check the size of a file in the terminal
<Slart> Almark: /msg nickname bla bla bla bla
<david_> gavagai,  du -h or ls -a or ls-l
<Slart> gavimobile: "file weirdfile" or "ls -l"
<Almark> Oh I have but he doesn't answer, I dont know how to see who is in here
<Guest90392> david_: brb
<david_> Guest90392,  np
<gavimobile> thans Slart
<Slart> Almark: you can always try writing /whois nickname to see some info about an nickname
<windowshasyou> anyone know what prefix should be for aptitude when compiling from source?
<Almark> thanks
<srizz> need a hand with a download
<[TiZ]> Hi there. I hate it when programs crash, and just go away without saying anything. I want to know why a program crashes, without running every program I would ever want to run in a terminal. Is there any way I can accomplish this?
<david_> sudo aptitiude -f right?  im not 100% on that one
<ikonia> srizz: what's the problem ?
<lianimator> [TiZ]: try dmesg
<darkdan> I got a newbie install question.  I loaded ubuntu, then installed XP...now I don't have a boot manager asking which one I'd like to use.  Anyway to fix that or do I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<ikonia> !grub > darkdan
<Slart> [TiZ]: try the logs.. syslog, dmesg, kern.log
<ubottu> darkdan, please see my private message
<Slart> !grub | darkdan
<ubottu> darkdan: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<srizz> ikonia: trying to download the new google earth
<Fazavon> david: it is sudo aptitiude install -f
<david_> darkdan,  whatever system you install last gets to control the bootloader, you need a bootloader in your MBR
<ikonia> srizz: and what is the problem ?
<[TiZ]> Slart: Where is syslog?
<darkdan> Thanks ubottu
<Slart> [TiZ]: /var/log/syslog
<david_> Fazavon,  I thought so I typed sudo aptitiude -f instea dof install
<gavimobile> if i terminate ddrescue in the middle, will my iso still include everything it saved till i canceled?
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: the choose an application box came up and im not sure what to pick
<darkdan> I figured it was easy, but I searched the forums and couldn't find it!  Thanks a ton
<Guest90392> david_: ok...
<gavimobile> or will it be considered corrupted
<ikonia> srizz: have you read the instructions from the google site ?
<Slart> darkdan: it's a very common problem.. but it's pretty easy to fix.. good luck
<ikonia> srizz: what format is the file in ?
<david_> Guest90392,  ok Im not sure I can help you any further I have only run vpnc a few times, although im curious as to whats causing your error, and you said the host was good?
<Guest90392> david_: still no dice...
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: actually no ill do that, format unknown
<heogen> hi, how can I put full screen game?
<ikonia> srizz: what is the file extension
<[TiZ]> Slart: Nothing concerning the crash in any of those logs.
<Guest90392> david_: if it isn't, all hands would be on deck because it would mean the entire company couldn't vpn in
<heogen> this application exist in ubuntu?
<david_> heogen,  what game? start game with specified x screen size
<heogen> torcs
<Slart> [TiZ]: then I guess it's back to running the app from a terminal.. I don't know of any other way
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<heogen> <david_> Torcs game
<ikonia> srizz: it's a binary faile, mark it as executable
<david_> heogen,  can you start torcs with  specifying the X screen size?
<ikonia> srizz: you can do this with chmod, or open nautilus and use enable "execute" option in properties
<[TiZ]> Slart: That is unacceptable. I will not run every program that I would ever want to run from a terminal. I was running XChat a couple minutes ago, and it randomly crashed, seemingly for no reason. There must be some way to notify me why a program crashes.
<heogen> <david_> no I opened it default
<ikonia> [TiZ]: you can get notification from the running it a console,
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: i don't have nautilus
<david_> heogen,  see if it allows you do with specified screen size best way
<ikonia> [TiZ]: or from the logs suggested to you
<ikonia> srizz: what version of ubuntu are you using
<heogen> <david_> I thought with the function can I put full screen
<david_> ikonia,  lol yea chmod 777 or 755
<[TiZ]> Well... hmm. I wonder if I turned off a log thing in the services.
<ikonia> [TiZ]: most applications will also have log files that are stored in your gome directory
<maxime> cc
<Slart> [TiZ]: oh.. I'm so sorry.. I will immediately go fix it.. our custo... wait a minute.. I didn't create the system.. yea.. that's right.. I'm just a user.. go away
<ikonia> david_: what ?
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: is it in synaptic? the newest
<heogen> <david_> ok
<Grab> hello, is it possible to install a mini linux distro in a few MBs of space, (with a gui) ?
<david_> ikonia,  the command to modify a binary for execute
<[TiZ]> Slart: I'm not complaining at you, I'm letting off steam. Cool it.
<ikonia> srizz: it's already installed, it's the default file manager in ubuntu
<ikonia> david_: I know how to set file permissions thanks
<[TiZ]> Slart: Though I do apologize, I guess it did seem that way.
<ikonia> david_: but I don't tell people to 777 files blidnly
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: oh ok
<Grab> i need to run a virtual OS on that linux distro
<Slart> [TiZ]: apology accepted.. I still don't know of any other way though.. if there is a segmentation fault or something like that it usually ends up in the syslog..
<ikonia> Grab: there is a minimal ubuntu install option available
<tdreyer1> !paste > tdreyer1
<ubottu> tdreyer1, please see my private message
<ikonia> [TiZ]: if there is a seg fault you will normally get a core file for that application
<david_> ikonia, wow ok, I thought you were asking, of course not , but thanks for the condescension
<ikonia> david_: nothing condescension about it, just stating a fact
<[TiZ]> Slart: Looks like I turned off my loggers. :x I'll turn them back on, and check next time an app crashes. Still, it'd be nice if a notification popped up or something. Maybe I'll stop by brainstorm.
<[TiZ]> ikonia: Core file? Huh?
<ikonia> [TiZ]: depending on the type of crash you may get a core file for that application
<dnyy> Is there anything like wine but for mac apps?
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: still not sure what to do
<Slart> [TiZ]: ah.. that would explain it.. =)
<david_> ikonia, hmmm you mentioned  "you dont need to be told how to chmod" I didnt assume I honestly thought you were asking a question, no worries I didn't see you were answering a quesiton
<mphill> dnyy: no
<ikonia> [TiZ]: which you can then back trace, if you want to put the time in
<ikonia> srizz: open the file manager you normally use
<mphill> dnyy: only rumors
<jxander> is there a way to recover deleted files from a ext3 partition?
<dnyy> mphill: well dang, there's only one mac app I really care about, so it's not too much a big deal.
<rlt> !recover | jxander
<ubottu> jxander: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<[TiZ]> ikonia: I don't think they'd be any more than greek to me, but just in case, where are such files located?
<Slart> jxander: I think so.. I think you have to look for a ext2 undelete app though
<ikonia> david_ it's not a problem at all, hce why I wasn't trying to be condensending
<jxander> Slart: thanks :D
<jxander> rlt: 10x too :D
<ikonia> [TiZ]: normally in the runing directory
<winnuke> hello
<JJ_> hello all i have a question
<david_> ikonia, cheers no worries we're all trying to help one another. I am an admin  I'm used to telling people plainly what commands to use.
<[TiZ]> ikonia: Okay then. Thanks, all.
<Slart> !ask | JJ_
<ubottu> JJ_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: will Gdebi work
<JJ_> ok
<winnuke> wowwwwww
<winnuke> best root
<winnuke> :-)
<ikonia> srizz your using ubuntu yes/no, not kubuntu or xubuntu, ubuntu
<D4rkN30mx> Hi, some that can help me
<ikonia> winnuke what ?
<winnuke> i am best buzz!!
<Slart> !anyone | D4rkN30mx
<ubottu> D4rkN30mx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rlt> winnuke: Hi, welcome to #ubuntu! Do you need Ubuntu support?
<winnuke> tnx
<ikonia> winnuke please calm down, and remember this is a support channel
<JJ_> i added medibuntu repository, and everything went smoothly but i blockd the non free ones from the list, now i want to know how to unblock.... i used the following command sudo sed -e 's/ non-free//' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<z4chh> i get an error when i try to run ubiquity to install mythbuntu...."ImportError: cannot import name curdir"
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: yes ubuntu 8.04
<z4chh> might i have a bad install cd?
<david_> anyone familar with using touch properly?
<rlt> JJ_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list, and add non-free to the end of each line
<Slart> z4chh: isn't there some kind of checksum checker for the install cd?
<Slart> z4chh: something like "test disc"
<AutoMatriX> David, last time I touched, I got slapped :(
<JJ_> rlt thanks im new lol
<ikonia> srizz: then go to the places menu and open the desktop icon, that will open nautlius for you
<D4rkN30mx> i have a problem with my ubuntu 8.1, i cant install my sound, already run the hardware test, and show me that my sound driver is o.kbut i cant hear
<rlt> JJ_: You're welcome :)
<JJ_> cant wait for jaunty it after all has my nick name jj ;)
<Slart> D4rkN30mx: checked all the volume settings?
<srizz> ﻿ikonia:ok
<kr00l> anyone know where i can get support for gOS?
<Slart> D4rkN30mx: are you running more the one soundcard?
<Slart> kr00l: isn't that a google product?
<Pici> Slart: No.
<Izinucs> Is there a channel for Pidgin? I'm trying to set it and ekiga up to interface with gizmo.. so I don't have to install gizmo.
<D4rkN30mx> Slart:  no, and already check the sound setings
<kr00l> It's a variant of Ubuntu
<Pici> kr00l: Start with their website.
<lianimator> what happens when I do sudo modprobe -b <modulename>
<kr00l> Does Ubuntu 8.10 support Google Gadgets?
<rlt> Izinucs: #pidgin, I think
<z4chh> Slart, i did do that..it said 1 file had an error, might that screw my installation up?
<Pici> lianimator: Did you read the modprobe manpage?
<Slart> kr00l: wikipedia lists this as their site, http://www.thinkgos.com/
<Hikefu> kr00l, support, i don't think so, but you can install google gadgets
<Izinucs> rlt: that was it.. thanks.
<D4rkN30mx> Slart:  in hardware check, tell me that my sound card is I82801DBICH4 , and supose that its o.k, but, already check my sound card with other O.S. and its o.k,
<Slart> z4chh: yes.. it might.. if it's the right/wrong file
<kr00l> Thanks, I really like gOS but ubuntu has so much more support and it's easy to use. I'll just stick with 8.10
<JJ_> thanks worked like a charm lol
<lianimator> Pici: yes, it says blacklist.. how do I reverse it?
<Slart> D4rkN30mx: hmm.. ok.. have you tried switching between alsa and pulseaudio in system, preferences, sound?
<D4rkN30mx> Slart: amm, not, let me check
<Hikefu> kr00l, a lot of the differences are cosmetic anyway. You can actually make a setup very similar. Google it.
<kr00l> ok
<Pici> lianimator: It doesnt add it to the blacklist, it just keeps the blacklist file in mind when doing the command.
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: it still says theres no application installed for this file type
<ikonia> srizz what did you do ?
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: enable it then double clicked on it
<ikonia> srizz: so you want into properties and makred it as executable
<ikonia> "marked"
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: yes
<ikonia> srizz: associate it with the command ggnome-terminal
<ikonia> gnome-terminal sorry
<paul68> I have a question I have currently 3 partitions the first partition vista  the second partition a backup drive in ntfs and the last partition with the current ubuntu version, if I whipe out the first and second partition will I be able to boot into linux partition or is that impossible
<ikonia> paul68: thats fine
<ikonia> paul68: grub is stored on your mbr and the menu.lst and stage files are on your linux partition
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: not sure what you mean kinda new at this i got the terminal open
<ice_cream> hey, thought i'd just put this out there.. in the notes on upgrading for ubuntu servers 8.04 -> 8.10  , says to look for update-manager-core  , but there's no real -core ending on that package, it seems
<ikonia> srizz: I guess we'll do this the easy way, type "./the_name_of_your_google_eath_file.bin"
<paul68> ikonia ok thanks
<Pici> ice_cream: That package should exist no matter what release you're using.
<gasmasq> Hi, I am having trouble getting a network connection with Ubuntu 7.10 on my iBook G4 PPC. There's no problem connecting from the LiveCD, but the install will not let me log on. I just installed to bcm43xx driver, as I thought this was the problem, but I still cannot get my computer to connect to the net from the install. What do I need to do?
<ice_cream> mm oh... i think i know what it was.. when i was searching i just had text cut off
<ice_cream> yea, that was it lol, sry =D
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: it said no such file directory
<vecam> hello, I'm looking for an application I can manage my pdf books library, anybody have a clue ?
<ice_cream> @ Pici  -->  alias aps='aptitude search -F "%c %M %15v %15V %p %d"
<nnull> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ikonia> SchneeSchwarz: type "cd path_to_your_directory" and replace the path line to where your file is eg: cd /home/bob/Desktop
<ikonia> srizz: type "cd path_to_your_directory" and replace the path line to where your file is eg: cd /home/bob/Desktop
<ice_cream> i should set a char limit for %p too
<XLV> anyone here uses ati radeon latest cards? is it possible with latest firegl drivers ( those that get installed by 8.10 ) to have a dual monitor setup? i got a 24" 1920x1200 and a 22" 1680x1050, when i enable large desktop, it forms a 3840x1200 display, but the screen of the 22" doesnt pan to cover the whole 1920x1200 virtual desktop thats displayed there.
<ice_cream> thx again
<XLV> card is radeon 4850
<nnull> whats the security thing fedora uses like apparmor but its something else
<rlt> nnull: selinux
<ikonia> XLV: ati cards are VERY fussy, the make and model of your card and monitor can effect that quite badley
<nnull> ty
<ikonia> nnull: selinux
<badawi> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Newb`s> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> Newb`s: just ask the question
<XLV> ikonia, sapphire radeon 4850 512MB, but i think its just the way ati does multi monitors displays.. what puzzles me is why the vitual 1920x1200 desktop on the 22" doesnt pan..
<Newb`s> ikonia: Nono, I was just looking for bot commands ;)
<ikonia> Newb`s: then please do that in private
<Dans34> !Firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<|turuburu|> any irc client to have clean window here? i m tires to see all this joins at active windows.
<psyjoniz_> ikonia: maybe other people wouldn't mind seeing how its done
<XLV> ikonia, another info is that the 22" is connected to card through vga, the 24" with dvi
<ikonia> XLV: as I said the card and monitors can effect it quite badley, ati support is very poor on linux
<|turuburu|> i tried konversation , xchat, kvirc but did not find out how to do it
<Stalker72> My speakers, Bose Companion 5, have integrated sound card in the subwoofer. If I buy a sound card for Sennheiser HD 650 headphones, will it be a problem to switch between those two?
<ikonia> psyjoniz_: if they sit the the channel they will learn
<gasmasq> I am having trouble getting a network connection with Ubuntu 7.10 on my iBook G4 PPC. There's no problem connecting from the LiveCD, but the install does not connect. I just installed to bcm43xx driver, but I still cannot get my computer to connect to the net from the install. What do I need to do?
<Takuya> I have a question. I was wondering how I can make screenlets not hide when I show the desktop, if anyone knows. I tried some gconf-editor trick.. but I am unable to get it to work. Any ideas?
<psyjoniz_> ikonia: "in private" isn't on the channel
<gasmasq> installed the* driver
<XLV> ikonia, hmm.. monitors are 24" l 245wp and 22" lg l222ws.. you got first hand experience on ati's dual displays ways?
<ice_cream> |turuburu|, so you just want to hide  irc /join and /quit messages?
<rlt> |turuburu|: in XChat, right click on the channel name in the channel switcher. There's a "Hide Join/Part Messages" option somewhere in that right-click menu.
<ikonia> psyjoniz_: the bot is used on the channel enough to learn without some guy playing with the bot infront of 1300+ people
<XLV> ikonia, 24" lg 245wp-bn i mean
<ikonia> XLV: not with ATI , because I won't buy ati cards
<ikonia> XLV: but I've delt with a lot of bug reports on them
<psyjoniz_> ikonia: congrats, i believe this went on for more lines than his playing ^^
<ice_cream> yes, what rlt said, n1 =)
<ikonia> !msgthebot > psyjoniz_
<ubottu> psyjoniz_, please see my private message
<ikonia> !botabuse > psyjoniz_
<XLV> ikonia, ok.. i'll keep looking into it then.. ii know they are perky, but i was under the impression their latest drivers have improved significally
<aho_> where does network manager store the settings it uses ?  I have an e220 that works out of the box on ubuntu and I'm trying to use the same settings on a fedora box
<scientes_> my ip keep setting itsself differnt from what i have in etc/network/interfaces and automatically while im using it
<scientes_> why??????
<scientes_> whats going on
<ikonia> scientes_: is network manager set to dhcp ?
<scientes_> i removed network-manager cause it loves to f up everything
<ikonia> scientes_: do you mean it caused you a problem
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: i navigated to the file on the desktop
<scientes_> it like to do things automatically that i already have weel set up  manually
<ikonia> srizz: great
<scientes_> like change my dns to something that doesnt work
<gpowers> scientes_: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<scientes_> 8.10
<gpowers> i had similiar problems when I upgraded to 8.10. i thought about removing network-manager, but then I just changed settings (checking...)
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: i can't remember what the next command was to open it though
<ikonia> scientes_: paste your interfaces file and paste ps -ef (all in a pastebin pleasE)
<ikonia> srizz: ./name_of_your_google_file.bin
<D4rkN30mx> Slart:  already check all the sound system preferences, and its the same
<scientes_> http://pastie.org/330162
<joelmca> Is there a "delete" equivalent to make-ssl-cert?
<joelmca> I tried delete-ssl-cert ;-)
<schelf> brb need to reboot :P
<ikonia> joelmca remove with rm is the way
<scientes_> maybe its the bridge to itsself :)
<ikonia> scientes_: your setting an ip4 and 6 address on the same card
<NoiseEee> hey, i was wondering why i consistently get a 3-4 second pause after submitting my login, and before being prompted for my password, when SSH'ing to my Ubuntu 8.10 Server Edition
<scientes_> cant i do that?
<joelmca> ikonia: OK. Thanks. Do I also delete the numbered directory associated with it as well?
<scientes_> or do i need to do eth0, eth0:1
<slack_baphomet> whats a good and easy mail application to configure
<ikonia> scientes_: a card should really have one address physically assided
<gpowers> in mine, i UNCHECKEd "System Setting" and CHECKED "Connect Automatically" and then entered IP and DNS in net man.
<ikonia> scientes_: virtual is fine
<slack_baphomet> like postfix or is there something easier
<NoiseEee> qmail is pretty great
<ikonia> scientes_: postfix/exim/sendmail, your call
<gpowers> sendmail != easy
<nnull> anyone know how big the ubuntu dvd is?
<srizz> ﻿ikonia: cool
<slack_baphomet> nothign qt based please
<MarcN> Java plugin on Intrepid?  Most google queries find old stuff.
<ikonia> gpowers: depends
<Slart> D4rkN30mx: hmm.. try this then... open a terminal.. then run "aplay /dev/urandom" it will make a noise.. quite loud if the volume is high
<slack_baphomet> ikonia, thanks mate
<scientes_> do i need to set broadcast for ipv6?
<NoiseEee> hey, i was wondering why i consistently get a 3-4 second pause after submitting my login, and before being prompted for my password, when SSH'ing to my Ubuntu 8.10 Server Edition
<gpowers> i know, but I've been doing it for a decade...
<pim> What program would you reccomend from knitting a couple of videos together in one file?
<gpowers> (sendmail, that is...)
<ikonia> scientes_: not if your putting ipv4 on that card
<gpowers> i still won't call it easy
<D4rkN30mx> Slart:  o.k
<scientes_> i was going to do eth:2
<aho_> where does network manager store the settings it uses ?  I have an e220 that works out of the box on ubuntu and I'm trying to use the same settings on a fedora box
<ikonia> scientes_: then set it if you want
<scientes_> i mean eth0:2
<scientes_> but what to?
<ice_cream> are people repeating questions, or am i seeing things
<ikonia> scientes_: your broadcase address
<scientes_> but ipv6
<ikonia> ice_cream: some people are, yes
<sweetgum1> can someone tell me where i can find emacs after ive installed it from the package manager
<ikonia> scientes_: yup
<ice_cream> k
<ikonia> sweetgum1: /usr/bin
<sweetgum1> ikonia : Thanks
<scientes_> im saying ti dont knwo how broadcast addresses work in ipv6, should i give the ipv4 one?
<MarcN> sweetgum1: from the command line,   emacs
<ikonia> scientes_: ahhh I see
<don> how do I get root access from console please
<Pici> !sudo | don
<ubottu> don: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Slart> pim: avidemux might be able to do that
<D4rkN30mx> Slart:  tell me this, aborted for the signal interruption
<ikonia> scientes_: as I understand it, should be the same but with a slightly different format, #networking may know better
<don> sudo won't do what I want it to, need to log on as su
<rlt> sweetgum1: if you installed the GUI version, I vaguely remember there being some weird flaw with the icons you're supposed to get. Right click the gnome-main-menu and hit Edit Menus, go to the Accessories folder, then uncheck then check the emacs entries there.
<ikonia> don: what are you trying to do
<don> add a path
<don> when I try to sudo export PATH
<don> it tells me export is not a valid command
<RatTub> Is there a way to remove KDE from ubuntu and only keep the command-line interface?
<Slart> D4rkN30mx: it doesn't say anything like "playingr raw data '/dev/urandom' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono" ?
<ikonia> don: why do you need to change the path ?
<ice_cream> sweetgum1, in soviet russia, emacs finds you!
<Pici> don: export isn't a command, its a shell built-in
<D4rkN30mx> Slart:  well yes is the first thing that say me
<ikonia> don: you should change your own path and tell sudo to keep your own shell PATH
<don> ikonia because I want to use a differen java install than what it was installed
<Slart> D4rkN30mx: ah.. and when you press ctrl+c it gives you that other message.... but no noise?
<ikonia> don: update /etc/alternatives
<don> if I run the command I'm running from my normal user path it works
<D4rkN30mx> Slart:  yes is correct
<don> if I try to run the ant as sudo it won't run cause it's looking at the wrong java jre
<don> ikonia update command not found
<ikonia> don: either tell sudo to keep your local shell environment, or use the full path with the sudo command
<ikonia> don: update isn't a command, I was telling you to update that file
<Slart> D4rkN30mx: can you pastebin the output of "aplay -L", and "cat /proc/asound/cards"?
<slack_baphomet> chicken of the VNC is good
<slack_baphomet> :)
<don> how do I update that file?
<don> AND I want the path change to be global, for everyone all thet ime
<ikonia> don: update-alternatives or with a text editor
<ikonia> don that is a global change
<Pici> don: Either by sudo update-alternatives --config java   or my modifying the symlinks mangually
<Pici> manually, rather.
<don> when I ran that config java
<don> it doesn't even show the one I just downloaded and extrac5ed in the list
<DeVnOrE> anyone got the atheros cards working as a AP in 8.10 (mine just keeps freezing on me)?
<paul68> ikonia: when i resize the partition next to the linux partition is there a way that I can resize the linux partition afterwards so that I have a 2 partitions of about 70 gig
<axisys> how do I force a user to change his password at login? (in solaris passwd -f username)
<ikonia> don you have to set it up
<don> ikonia how do I do that then?  I could set the path as root if I could log in as rudo
<Pici> don: Read the update-alternatives manpage
<ice_cream> hmm, what do i do in this case, if i allotted very little space in /boot and i want to upgrade?   http://pastie.org/private/usaxr8zsi8anzb9ijdw
<rlt> axisys: passwd -e username
<axisys> rlt: thnx
<ikonia> dobn stop going on about setting the path as root, that won't be global
<rlt> axisys: (the e is for Expire)
<ikonia> don: you've been give the correct way to do it globally
<axisys> rlt: thank u
<ikonia> paul68: gparted is your friend
<don> I understand you all are trying to help, but why are people so against someone getting root access to thier own machine...if I goof it up, it's my problem to fix.  It's a lil frustrating.
<rww> don: setting the path as root won't set it for all users, it'll just set it for the root user
<rww> don: but hey, you asked: issue sudo -i
<DeVnOrE> anyone got the atheros cards working as a AP in 8.10 (mine just keeps freezing on me)?
<rww> don: the i stands for Interactive
<ice_cream> ikonia, was that to me
<don> I understand that and I'm workin on setting it up globally.  I'm just wondering wy people are so against teaching someone how to gain root access to thier own machine.
<ice_cream> ikonia, the  <ikonia> paul68: gparted is your friend
<Pici> don: You're the only one who mentioned something about that.
<ice_cream> nvm
<rww> don: the mindset here is that 99% of the time that people come in here asking how to get root access, they actually need something else
<axisys> I noticed when I visudo it uses pico.. i can play with EDITOR variable.. but how do I make it default?
<don> ahh
<barefoot> update-alternatives
<don> I do appriciate the help getting the path set globally
<pim> Slart, thanks it worked.
<zibri> axisys: update-alternatives --config editor
<don> I was just wondering why every time I've seen someone ask that's what they are told
<Pici> axisys: Either set it systemwide by doing: sudo update-alternatives --config editor   or per-user by putting it in your .profile
<ice_cream> axisys, make what editor default?
<Stalker72> My speakers, Bose Companion 5, have integrated sound card in the subwoofer. If I buy a sound card for Sennheiser HD 650 headphones, will it be a problem to switch between those two?
<axisys> barefoot, zibri thnx
<Slart> pim: you're welcome
<axisys> ice_cream: vim
<ice_cream> axisys, like adding   "export EDITOR=vim"   to your ~/.bashrc ?
<axisys> Pici: i want system wide.. thnx
<axisys> ice_cream: no i like system wide
<paul68> ikonia:  dumb question but going to ask it anyway is  does it harm when I unmount the linux partition to resize it or is it advisable to avoid this
<ice_cream> ah k
<barefoot> i installed blender, it gives me two options in the menu, fullscreen and windowed, both are actually full screen, anyone know where to edit these settings (not much of a gui person)
<Pici> don: You'll need to look into using update-alternatives to add a new entry for java.  This would be the proper way to set it system wide, while allowing you to change to something else at another point int time.
<Slart> paul68: unmounting a partition doesn't hurt it in any way.. you can't unmount the system partition while using it, of course
<DeVnOrE> ubottu atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<axisys> /usr/bin/vim.tiny this is option one.. how do I change it to vim ?
<novva> has anyone here had problems creating a ubuntu usb startup memory stick ... it seems to create it without errors, but when i try to but from it i just get "GRUB" written on the screen and nothing more
<don> Pici I appriciate that, I'm reading now how to get it to recognize the one I just installed
<novva> but=boot
<paul68> Slart: how do I resize it then?
<rww> novva: did you format it before following the steps? I had to do that last time I made one, for some reason.
<Slart> paul68: boot from a live cd
<VerdugoJones> Can someone help me reinstall x.org 7.4? I have no GUI and not internet. I do have the live cd and am able to access the recovery mode root shell
<novva> rww: yes i formatted it
<paul68> Slart: and run gparted then
<Slart> paul68: exactly
<k0rnz> 5803
<paul68> Slart: ok thanks
<lianimator> does anyone know about oracle XE? I can't install.. it needs at least 1 GB swap space.. why?
<Krumar> hey, can anyone tell me how well Openoffice 3 is running on ubuntu 8.10, i've been looking online, but no articles are newer than october, and some are warning of bugs
<Pici> axisys: vim.tiny is just a smaller version of vim, if you install the vim-full package vim will gain those features.
<dr_willis> axisys,  i also edit the /etc/vim/vimrc file to enable extra vim features - many are turned off by default
<novva> rww: what format did you use vfat or ext
<axisys> dr_willis: can u share .. i like to be able to use it to edit codes..
<Slart> Krumar: not good enough for them to include it in the repos afaik
<rww> Krumar: It won't be in the official supported repos until !Jaunty. It'll probably be in !backports sometime before then. It was in a PPA repository, but that repo is currently down due to bugginess. Unless you need the new features of OO.org3, I'd recommend waiting.
<rww> novva: vfat, I think
<novva> i wonder if that is the problem
<novva> i'll try vfat
<dnyy> Would running a LAMP setup, but only using it to test personal stuff, hog much memory?
<dr_willis> axisys,  read the vimrc config file and the vim docs -  theres dozens of options that are turned off to make vim  be  'more like vi'   such as colors and mouse support, and otehr  things
<hagisbasheruk> hi dr_willis :)
<Krumar> Slart, and rww, thanks for the input, i've got no pressing need for it yet, just curious to see it in action
<zeno_> whats the command line to restart networking in 8.10? when i lose wireless conn i cannot reconnect to it or any other network but if i log out it connects every time.
<axisys> dr_willis: lazy me :-)
<Slart> dnyy: depends a bit on what kind of stuff you intend to test.. but the basic apps won't use a lot of memory
<rww> Krumar: you're not the only one; I'm thinking of grabbing it when the PPA comes back up :)
<rww> zeno_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rww> zeno_: I think that's what you want, anyway.
<don> what's the command to rename a directory please
<Pavlz> i would to do a dvd with differents distributions
<ikonia> don: mv
<ikonia> don: or use the gui
<ikonia> don: the gui is easier
<Slart> dnyy: I run lamp and some more stuff on a via mini-itx board with 512 MB memory.. it currently only uses about 100 MB for just running
<Pavlz> then how the computer does to know whic must to boot ?
<don> easier yes, but I"m trying to learn
<Krumar> rww, thanks again
<Krumar> peace
<Pavlz> which must to boot ?
<dnyy> Slart: Mainly small things like sweetcron, and maybe wordpress.  The only person seeing it will be me.  I guess my main question is, if nobody is going to it and it's just there ideling, will it take much memory?
<rww> Krumar: You're welcome :)
<zeno> rww: doesnt work
<Slart> dnyy: nah.. I don't think so
<zeno> that worked in 8.04 i think
<zeno> but new network thingy
<uman> Hi. Is it normal for there to be constant internet traffic (according to firestarter firewall) in my ubuntu box about 10 KB/s? I have all applications closed but there is always some traffic according to firestarter. i use a usb cable modem thanks
<zeno> unclecking enable networking and rechecking doesnt help either
<dnyy> Slart: Ah, alirght then.  I just did another fresh install, and want to keep it running as fast as I can. I too only have 512MB ram. :<
<Slart> dnyy: you can shut down the gui if you're not using it.. that saves quite a bit of memory
<dnyy> Slart: I didn't know there was a GUI? :x
<Slart> dnyy: ah.. you're running it on a ubuntu server install?
<Pavlz> i would to do a dvd with different distributions, how the computer says which must to boot ?
<dnyy> Slart: Ubuntu desktop, but installing apache/mysql/etc manually
<Slart> dnyy: I just use the regular desktop ubuntu.. so I shut down gnome when I don't use it
<phlax> hi - is seem to have lost sound after an intrepid update - sound appears to work but nothing comes out of the computer - i know that the hardware works - are there any known problems?
<uman> Hi. Is it normal for there to be constant internet traffic (according to firestarter firewall) in my ubuntu box about 10 KB/s? I have all applications closed but there is always some traffic according to firestarter. i use a usb cable modem thanks
<dnyy> Slart: Aah, I gotcha, I thought you meant a GUI for a LAMP setup :p
<xman360> Hi everybody, does anyone have SPDIF in working on a SB Audigy?
<ikonia> playya: they use lilo normally, but this isn't an ubuntu question/support issue
<Slart> dnyy: ah.. nah.. I meant gnome and X
<Pavlz> i would to do a dvd with different distributions, how the computer says which must to boot ?
<DasEI> phlax:alsamixer installed ?
<dnyy> Slart: Does ctrl+alt+f1 "shut down" gnome, or just disable it until you bring it back? ;o
<ikonia> playya: sorry that was for Pavlz
<ikonia> Pavlz: normally lilo is used but thats not an ubuntu support issue
<phlax> DasEI: all sound appears to work in mixers etc - just nothing coming out
<Slart> dnyy: I usually access it using ssh so I just run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<DasEI> phlax:alsamixer installed ?
<erUSUL> uman: not normal but i do not use firestarter so...
<Juhaz> dnyy, neither, it's just not visible for the moment, but not disabled in any way, much less shut down.
<phlax> DasEI: yes alsamixers is installed
<dnyy> Juhaz: ah, well does it save memory at all while doing it?
<Slart> dnyy: ah.. ctrl+alt+f1 just "hides" it.. it's still running
<Juhaz> no
<DasEI> phlax:card displayed correctly in the upper right corner of gui ?
<Pavlz> ctrl+alt+f1 right ?
<ikonia> Pavlz: what ?
<dnyy> Slant: Well this is my only computer, so I can't disable gnome too often. :/
<Slart> dnyy: if you're worrying about memory footprint you might want to take a look at xubuntu.. it's a bit leaner
<Pavlz> to choose which distributions to boot from a dvd where there are different ones ?
<lianimator> how do I increase swap space?
<DasEI> phlax:icons above sliders green (unmuted) and sliders rised up (also pcm)?
<dnyy> Slart: I'll look into it, then.  I can barely run songbird and firefox without my laptop wanting to crash.
<ikonia> Pavlz: I've told you what to do, and I've told you this is not an ubuntu support issue
<zeno> whats the command line to restart networking in 8.10? when i lose wireless conn i cannot reconnect to it or any other network but if i log out it connects every time.  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesnt fix.
<phlax> DasEI: gnome-alsamixer is not installed but the default volume control has everything unmuted
<ikonia> zeno: that is the command line
<Slart> zeno: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ikonia> zeno: iwconfig may help you diagnose wirless issues
<phlax> DasEI: and sliders up etc
<Pavlz> it means that you don't know it
<jeremiah_> After a recent upgrade, I lost X Windows - I am getting no output to the screen
<Pici> Pavlz: It means your question is offtopic for this channel.
<jeremiah_> I am using Intrepid.
<Slart> Pavlz: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic.. this channel is for ubuntu related questions only
<ikonia> Pavlz: I've told you, it's normally done with lilo as it works better on cd's but this isn ot an ubuntu isue, and that means I do know, but it's not an ubuntu issue
<jeremiah_> And wonder if anyone has any pointers.
<dietwater> Anyone here want to help me with excel?
<Pici> Pavlz: ##linux would probably be a better place to ask actually.
<jeremiah_> I have tried to start X via the command line and tried to start gdm, both failed.
<DasEI> phlax:sudo apt-get install alsamixergui                   ,then run it and look again
<Pici> dietwater: try ##windows
<dietwater> kk.
<Slart> dietwater: excel? in wine? or windowS?
<dietwater> But it runs in openoffice too =)
<Slart> dietwater: excel doesn't "run in openoffice".. not in any way or form
<dietwater> Just openoffice calc
<dietwater> It opens office docs.
<jeremiah_> Slart: You can open .xls files in open office
<dietwater> And edits and saves as them.
<dietwater> It's basically office in every way.
<Pici> dietwater: Can you rephrase the question then? I thought you were asking about Microsoft Excel
<Slart> dietwater: openoffice can open excel files.. yes.. but that's not even almost the same as "excel runs in openoffice"
<jeremiah_> dietwater: You may want to ask in an OpenOffice specific channel.
<dietwater> Well, technically its not.
<phlax> DasEI: alsamixergui doesnt like compiz
<drmacsoft> hi
<dietwater> It's a formula question, very detailed.  I can't be perfectly proper.
<Slart> dietwater: try asking it..
<Pici> dietwater: Also try #openoffice.org  :)
<lxuser_> hello everyone, does anyone know how to do "remote desktop over internet" ?
<dietwater> k
<DasEI> phlax:new to me, what happens ?
<phlax> DasEI: alsamixergui is set to pulse - master is up and unmuted
<jeremiah_> lxuser_: Check out tightVNC
<Slart> lxuser_: there are many ways.. vnc is one popular way
<Slart> !remote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<DasEI> phlax:I prefer alsa, anyway, which sound card ?
<Slart> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<meoblast001> what should i set march to in gcc to build it for amd64?
<jeremiah_> meoblast001: Did you do man gcc?
<phlax> DasEI: nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97
<meoblast001> jeremiah_, looked online
<lxuser_> thanks a lot! will take a look.
<DasEI> phlax:that should run fine with alsa
<phlax> phlax: its been fine till a recent update
<DasEI> phlax:ibex ?
<phlax> DasEI: 8)
<phlax> DasEI: its as if hardware fault - but i tested a boot disk and sound is fine
<DasEI> phlax: 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<phlax> DasEI: 8.1 with intrepid-*
<dave__> is yahoo.com working for anyone else?
<ikonia> !offtopic | dave__
<ubottu> dave__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sublime> huhu
<CocaCola> n'evening :)
<sproingie> i'm stumped.  trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on a thinkpad T61, and it doesn't even get past the boot menu
<dave__> just my default channel sorry, quick question
<Slart> dave__: works here
<dave__> wtf
<sproingie> i select the language, and select the first menu option, then the CD never spins back up
<stabbim> i can also get to Yahoo
<Sublime> xD
<dave__> got 3 computers on the network  can't get to yahoo
<CocaCola> sproingie - got the same :D
<DasEI> phlax: so ibex, look up system > preferences > sound, had nvidia found there ?
<Slart> dave__: might be a local dns issue.. or some routing problem
<DasEI> *hda
<sproingie> i've heard of display problems on the thinkpads with second displays, but this is pretty low level, not spinning up the CD
<Jack_Sparrow> dave__ Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly
<stabbim> yeah, see if you can ping www.yahoo.com
<dave__> ok this is work
<Rev_Willie_Crow> I was just getting ready to ask if anyone get to yahoo
<sproingie> CocaCola: glad to know i'm not the only one
<dave__> my 3rd computer (the windows computer) came up with yahoo right away
<sproingie> CocaCola: yours isn't also connected to a docking station while you're installing it, is it?
<sproingie> i wonder if that could be interfering.  don't really want to undock at the moment to try
<dave__> nevermind it was cached
<Rev_Willie_Crow> I tried to ping them and got nothing
<phlax> DasEI: its a snd_intel8x0 and appears an Intel ICH
<CocaCola> well it's my workmachine, never tried to kick ubuntu on it :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Rev_Willie_Crow it works here too
<sproingie> also my work machine, and i'm going to be relegating windows to vmware, only if i can manage to get ubuntu installing on it
<dibblego> I have a machine with 4 hard disks and on each boot they are assigned different devices; how can I make it so that it is always the same device when mounted?
<Rev_Willie_Crow> i am in virginia
<CocaCola> okay...
<Jack_Sparrow> dibblego you are sharing ide and sata drives.. google it for a lot of info
<Jeffrey_> dibblego: i dont get it your qeustion
<Jack_Sparrow> dibblego mixing ide and sata rather
<dibblego> Jack_Sparrow, I think they are all IDE
<Jeffrey_> you must know
<Pici> dibblego: You can use your disk uuids in your fstab to assign each disk to a mountpoint instead of relying on the device names
<Jack_Sparrow> dibblego drives switching numbers is common for mixed drive systems
<Jeffrey_> they are 2 different things
<Jack_Sparrow> dibblego sudo fdisk -l
<Maveas> Kan man lave mellemrum i brugernavn til htpasswd filer?
<Jeffrey_> ???
<Pici> !dk | Maveas
<ubottu> Maveas: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<dibblego> Jack_Sparrow, http://rafb.net/p/NHiGFb79.html
<dibblego> /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc/dev/sdd
<Maveas> Oh, sorry, I'm already on the danish channel but didn't see I typed in the wrong one
<snikker> how can i check the cpu fan speed?
<Jeffrey_> not
<Maveas> Pici: how did you know it was danish? :D
<Jeffrey_> Yeah with one program
<Pici> Maveas: because you were in other -dk channels :)
<lianimator> how can I make more swap space without partitioning?
<phlax> DasEI: I have tried pulse/various alsa/oss and none actually output audio - i can test it out on some other identical machines tomorrow to work out if it is driver or config error - thanx for help
<Maveas> Pici: wow, you a good, haha :D
<zbyszek> hi i have a problem with aetheros based pci wifi card
<zbyszek> can you help me?
<Slart> lianimator: not sure you can.. unless you can somehow make a "swap file" like in windows..
<DasEI> phlax: I'm quite sure alsa should work, one solution could be reconfigure by dpkg, next remove pulse or recompile alsa
<Rev_Willie_Crow> i just can not believe that yahoo is down
<lianimator> Slart: how about this: dd if=/dev/zero of=swap.dat bs=1024k count=512
<zbyszek> phlax http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962695 TRY THIS
<lianimator> Slart: then: mkswap that file
<jeremiah_> What should the permissions on .Xauthority be?
<phlax> DasEI: i have already purged and reinstalled with no change
<Slart> lianimator: might work.. I'm not a swap expert though.. here's a link to another howto I found http://www.linux.com/feature/113956
<dr_willis> lianimator,  there are guides on how to make a swap 'file' in linux. its not too hard to do..  google for 'swap howto linux' or similer.
<stabbim> Rev_Willie_Crow,  what IP address do you get from putting this in at a terminal: "host www.yahoo.com"
<stabbim> should be in format X.X.X.X
<Slart> lianimator: here's another one.. this one is for ubuntu, http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/07/how-to-add-linux-swap-file-if-you-dont-have-swap-partition.html
<lianimator> Slart: dr_willis: thanks
<zbyszek> hi i have a problem with aetheros based pci wifi card. i have ath_pci module loaded, but there is no ath0 on interfaces list... can you help me?
<geolr> Hi all, I was pleased to see an update für 8.10 amd64 for the smbclient et al. But still I cannot reach my NAS device (Packard Bell Netstore). Any ideas how to track that issue down via any log files?
<lianimator> Slart: dr_willis: in one howto, count=524288 for 512 MB. in another count=512 for 500 MB.... ?
<grendal_prime> I need something that will screenshot the entire x session.  Anyone know of something that does that.  I have wink it works for building some presentations, but i want something that will grab all the compiz effects as well.
<Slart> lianimator: with the same bs?
<grendal_prime> i need to put it into flash as well..anyone know of something that does that?
<dimedo> hey, is there a cool log viewer around, which does syntax highlighting, tail like behavior, access to both current and gz archived logs, jump to dates, ...
<Bowel> When update-grub is run, my /boot/grub/menu.lst looks fine. But when I boot, it's different. My /boot is a separate partition. Any ideas?
<fa2s> hello everybody!
<lianimator> Slart: ohh, I didn't see the tiny 'k' at first. thanks.
<Slart> lianimator: =)
<martyd> Bowel, you probably have a /boot on each partition and you're seeing one, then the other?
<fa2s> i have a partition where i put my /home, if i reinstall the system, will i save my configurations?
<mker> fa2s, yes. as long as you don't format that partition too of course :)
<martyd> fa2s, yes. most configuration settings are stored in /home
<lianimator> Slart: my /home partition is full. where do you recommend to create in / ?
<fa2s> ok, and my prograns?
<martyd> fa2s, those are probably on your system partition
<martyd> in /etc/*
 * jgoguen is away: Working hard at considering the small details of whatever I'm working on
<Bowel> martyd: Feels like that, but I don't understand how I can examine the situation. Can I list /boot in my root partition without unmounting /boot?
<mker> fa2s, nope, just the settings. you can make a list of your programs and do "sudo aptitude install program1 program2 program3" and so on. Probably works with apt-get too if that's what you use. Fast way of getting all your favorite programs back
<martyd> Bowel, what do you mean 'list'?
<DasEI> phlax: what a machine are you running ?
<fa2s> nice
<Bowel> martyd: I'd like to know if I have another menu.lst in my root-partition before /boot is mounted
<JECHO> hey guys whats going on
<fa2s> is there a way to save the hole system as it is actually and reinstall it ?
<JECHO> yes create a ghost image
<JECHO> burn it to a disk and reinstall
<Maveas> How do I get ls to show hidden files?
<JECHO> or you can use reconstructor and make your own distro
<fa2s> how do i do that?
<gnutron> Maveas: ls -la
<JECHO> ls -a
<Maveas> gnutron: thanks
<martyd> Bowel, i guess you could boot to a live cd, then look at your partitions that way
<JECHO> downloads reconstructor from synaptic
<martyd> Bowel, is that wahat you meant?
<gnutron> Maveas: welcome, JECHO thx.
<trll7> hi, 0131 couldnt install ubuntu on my sata hard drive it didnt see the hard drive, but on other pc it is ok
<trll7> 0131 have gigabyte-s m55-s3 and
<fa2s> all rights, gays, i will take a look at this!
<fa2s> thanks!
<Bowel> martyd: Sounds fair, yes. Just thought there would be another way. It's an lvm partition so it'd take a while.
<trll7> 0131 couldn find any options in bios menu to change sata as ide
<JECHO> fa2s i would recoomend using reconstructor... its very easy
<fa2s> JECHO: ok! thanks!
<Bowel> martyd: I'm going to experiment some with grub, feels like it's booting from wrong partition in some way. Not good.
<JECHO> tyep
<Sierradump> Is CPUZ available for linux???  Or is there an application I can install to get the processor Model# ?
<Pici> Sierradump: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<martyd> install sysinfo
<JECHO> device manager
<martyd> Bowel, whats LVM?>
<JECHO> or sys info, yes.
<phlax> DasEI: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
<Bowel> martyd: logical volume, useful if you eg want to group a bunch of disks into one partition.
<Sierradump> sorry for my ignorence - but how do I do "Cat /proc/cpuinfo"  or device manager or "Sys info" ????  (im new to linux)
<Pici> Sierradump: open a terminal, and type: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Slart> !terminal | Sierradump
<ubottu> Sierradump: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Cteel> What is a server X? i try to install the newest driver for my graph card and it says that i'm running a X server
<martyd> Bowel, like RAID striping?
<Cteel>  You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<Cteel>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<Cteel>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<Cteel>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBot3> Cteel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JECHO> open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<magnetron> Sierradump→ make sure to use small letters
<Slart> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<JECHO> cteel Xserver is the gui
<Slart> Cteel: basically.. you can't install a new graphics driver while gnome is running
<Cteel> oooOh
<mikeh789> I have a gnome question
<martyd> Cteel, get the program called EnvyNG
<Sierradump> hmm - that told me some good information - but I am looking for the serial #.  I have the AMD TL-60 and I am trying to figure out if it is the 31TDP or 35TDP version...
<Slart> !envyng
<martyd> it will install nvidia driver for you
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Sierradump> Anyway to see that information?
<huayra> mikeh789, what is it?
<Cteel> EnvuNG
<Bowel> martyd: It's quite similar, yes.
<lianimator> how do I make my mounted partition not appear as volumes? aka just plain folders, hidden from My Computer.
<Slart> lianimator: don't mount them in /media/
<JECHO> Serriadump: try sudo apt-get install device-manager
<lianimator> Slart: they are mounted in ~/Pictures and ~/Music
<Slart> lianimator: at least I think that will work..
<Slart> lianimator: ah.. hmm.. then I don't really know.. nautilus is almost hardcoded when it comes to drives and such it seems..
<elpapacita> hhola
<lianimator> Slart: used to be the way I wanted... but not in Ibex anymore
<Sierradump> Building dependency tree
<Sierradump> Reading state information... Done
<Sierradump> E: Couldn't find package device-manage
<Brucee> how do i shut down a program like limewire? seems it crash on ubuntu
<Sierradump> ?
<DasEI> phlax: sorry for being laggi; it won't take long to rebuild alsa (from now about 20 min) I'd have to boot to another OS, want to do it ?
<paranoid_ndroid> Brucee, pkill limewire
<Sierradump> *device-manager
<JECHO> sierradump: add an "r" to device manage
<JECHO> lol
<huy> I installed nvidia driver via envyng. it fixed my resolution problem. but then the screen rendering is very horrible. is there anyway to fix it?
<JECHO> hang on, let me see what its called.
<Sierradump> Jecho:  I did I just skipped that letter when I copied/pasted?  Says couldn't find package - Do I need to add some repositories?
<martyd> huy, you have fuzzy screen?
<Slart> lianimator: mm.. I've lost hope about being able to configure nautilus.. sorry
<martyd> how can you configure nautilus?
<lianimator> Slart: I'm going to try KDE one day... one day
<JECHO> Sierradump: no. it was my mistake... the proper command to run is sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<Slart> lianimator: hehe.. that would be one reason to switch.. indeed
<JECHO> sorry about that
<JECHO> LIMEWIRE DOESNT WORK WELL ON IBEX... USE FROSTWIRE
<magnetron> !caps | JECHO
<ubottu> JECHO: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * DasEI reboots to a more productive system ( phlax )
<Slart> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<JECHO> haha oops, i had capslock on
<huy> martyd: i don't have fuzzy screen. but everything takes forever to load. and when i move a window, only the frame appears, everything in the window took forever to render
<ali3nwar3> is java stable on ubuntu?
<JECHO> yes
<rootsnatch> ali3nwar3: yep
<ali3nwar3> thanks
<zeurdo> bonsoir tlm
<pantsman> how can I use syntax highlighting in the vim distributed with ubuntu?
<rootsnatch> pantsman: you need to install vim-full, ubuntu comes with vim-tiny which as far as I know does not support syntax highlighint
<Sierradump> umm stupid question but where is the best place to download .tar files for unpacking and installing?
<pantsman> rootsnatch, should I remove/purge vim-tiny first?
<n8tuser> Sierradump-> /tmp
<Sierradump> OHH and how do you browse the directory structure in terminal?  Is it just  "cd "foldername" ?
<ManDay> Is this the ubuntu channel?
<Slart> Sierradump:yes
<ManDay> All right I need your help!
<rootsnatch> pantsman: i think install vim-full removes vim-tiny for you
<Sierradump> n8tuser / slart :  thanks!
<ManDay> What groups does have a user in ubuntu to belong to in order to play sound?!?
<Slart> Sierradump: I have a temporary folder in my home folder for that
<Sierradump> chad@Linux-Laptop:~$ cd /temp
<Sierradump> bash: cd: /temp: No such file or directory
<Sierradump> hmm am I doing something wrong?
<JECHO> cd /tmp
<JECHO> no E
<Sierradump> ahhh thank you Jecho!
<JECHO> :)
<Sierradump> i seem to be missing the simple things!
<JECHO> haha did device manager work for you?
<ManDay> What groups does have a user in ubuntu to belong to in order to play sound?!?
<gnutron> Sierradump: 'mc' midnight commander is a curses terminal file manager, not many people like but it works in terminal.
<rootsnatch> ManDay: it should be able to do it by default but I think the audio group
<pantsman> rootsnatch, thanks!
<genii> ManDay: audio and possibly plugdev if it's a removeable device
<ManDay> ok, www-data is member of both STILL i cant play sound!
<dwhsix> a little unclear: to install on a Intel Core 2 Duo system, should I use the 64-bit or 32-bit install?
<Jack_Sparrow> dwhsix 32 bit
<Sierradump> what is the command to be permanent root?
<Sierradump> sudo root -
<Sierradump> ?
<kek> sudo -u root sh
<Jack_Sparrow> Sierradump Bad idea..
<slicslak> ManDay, why are you logging in as www-data?  that's the user for apache
<gnutron> dwhsix: uname -m in a  terminal, if it say x86_64 go with amd64 version, even on intel systems
<enzotib> Sierradump, su -, or sudo su -, depending on the distribution
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > Sierradump
<ubottu> Sierradump, please see my private message
<dwhsix> Jack_Sparrow: even though it's a 64-bit processor?  (the install instrux do seem to imply there might be incompatibilities)
<Zongo> bonsoir
<DasEi> phlax: want to try ?
<ManDay> slicslak, i know.
<Jack_Sparrow> dwhsix 32 will work fine on 64 bit and is recommended for newer users in particular
<Balian> #ubuntu.pl
<Maveas> Wow, I've got pwned by gparted.
<Sierradump> well I am trying to browse into this folder but it says it doesn't exist- but it does? I can see it in filemanager (gui)
<Sierradump> chad@Linux-Laptop:~$ cd /tmp
<Sierradump> chad@Linux-Laptop:/tmp$ cd /perlmon
<Sierradump> bash: cd: /perlmon: No such file or directory
<FloodBot3> Sierradump: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kek> What packages would I typically install to get the same autodetection of accelerated graphics as the installer disc manages to do?
<genii> Balian: /j #ubuntu-pl
<dwhsix> Jack_Sparrow: I'm experienced... am I just giving up larger max mem size?
<Sierradump> So I tried this and it didn't work?
<Sierradump> chad@Linux-Laptop:/tmp$ sudo cd /perlmon
<Sierradump> sudo: cd: command not found
<Maveas> Tried to shrink a vista partion but when I did a reboot I got a "disk error" message
<Jack_Sparrow> dwhsix pretty much.. yes..
<Slart> Sierradump: Perlmon isn't the same as perlmon.. linux is case sensitive
<Maveas> What can I do to restore the partion so Vista will boot? :S
<Sierradump> ahhh
<Slart> Sierradump: and you don't have to do "sudo cd", just cd will do
<Jack_Sparrow> Maveas do yo uhave ubuntu on that drive?
<dwhsix> Jack_Sparrow: k thanks... anyone know how many issues 64bit has vs. 32?
<Maveas> Jack_Sparrow: No, vista
<Sierradump> slart:  this is driving me crazy!!!  I know the folder is there I just created it!!!
<Sierradump> chad@Linux-Laptop:/tmp$ ls
<Sierradump> keyring-mdmOsE  perlmon     seahorse-ftCmcD    virtual-chad.3gqcM6
<Sierradump> orbit-chad      pulse-chad  Tracker-chad.5960
<Jack_Sparrow> dwhsix mostly drivers and such..
<Sorcererbob> dwhsix: fourteen.
<FloodBot3> Sierradump: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dwhsix> Maveas: yikes just did same thing in prepping for ubuntu install... better try to reboot
<Maveas> Do I have to do some data recovery and then start from scratch with vista and ubuntu?
<Sierradump> *sorry.
<Slart> dwhsix: not a lot.. flash is one.. weird proprietary electronic id things are another
<Jack_Sparrow> Sierradump Please read the topic and stop floding
<enzotib> Sierradump, cd perlmon, without /
<dwhsix> hmm, ok
<dwhsix> given that I'm doing this on pretty new HW (Dell Studio 15 laptop) maybe I'll stick w/ 32bit
<Slart> Sierradump: ah.. /perlmon would mean that it's on the root.. you want just cd perlmon
<Sierradump> ahhh... So how do you know if you need a "/" or not?
<Maveas> dwhsix: but reboot doesn't work? so what do you mean by "better try to reboot"?
<dwhsix> Maveas: haven't tried yet -- your msg worried me though
<Sierradump> like to get into the /tmp folder I need it but to get into a folder inside /tmp I don't need it ?
<Slart> Sierradump: /folder would be directly on the root..
<dwhsix> let me try now and see
<Sierradump> OHHHHH
<Jack_Sparrow> Sierradump subtle difference eh
<Maveas> dwhsix: oh, haha, don't reboot :D
<Sierradump> I see... Okay a little confusing but I think I got it now... So if a folder exists on the root of drive I need a / in front of it?  like /bin /tmp etc... but for folder inside I don't use the / ?
<dwhsix> Maveas: too late :-( let's see what happens
<Maveas> ok
<Slart> Sierradump: correct
<Maveas> let me know
<Sierradump> Slart:  thanks!
<dwhsix> will do
<Slart> Sierradump: / is like c:\ in windows.. if that makes it easier to understand
<Jeffrey_> haahha
<Jeffrey_> that is funny]
<LoveGuru> Is there any VMware for Ubuntu
<dwhsix> Maveas: came up fine
<Jeffrey_> ooh sorry wrong channel
<Jeffrey_> yeah
<dwhsix> LoveGuru: yes
<Jeffrey_> cmwar eworkstation 6.5
<Maveas> dwhsix: really?
<Maveas> damm
<dwhsix> Maveas: so far so good
<dwhsix> (darn, vista is ugly)
<LoveGuru> dwhsix: which one is it?
<dwhsix> LoveGuru: hang on a sec
<elostio> !root > elostio
<ubottu> elostio, please see my private message
<dwhsix> http://www.vmware.com/download/ws/
<rlt> Hola everyone. I'm currently running intrepid, but there's a couple of packages from jaunty universe that I'd like to use (specifically, boinc-manager and its deps). I know that this isn't a Good Idea, but don't know the potential problems that might result; anyone feel like educating me?
<Jack_Sparrow> rlt yes.. dont do it
<Maveas> dwhsix: well, lucky you :)
<hackintosh411> Hey guys.
<dwhsix> works pretty well for me... other than bringing my old ubuntu machine to a crawl
<dwhsix> (vmware that is)
<enzotib> rlt, why don't you feel good with the ones in intrepid repos?
<Slart> rlt: dependencies would be the most obvious one.. ie you'll end up installing almost everything from jaunty because boinc-manager needs some system lib that needs something else  etc etc
<Maveas> Guys, I need a supreme good data recovery tool? :)
<Sierradump> slart:  totally... Thanks - I got it now!!!
 * dwhsix goes off to make a bootable ubuntu usb
<hackintosh411> Do you guys all have 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> hackintosh411 no
<Maveas> not all of us?
<Jack_Sparrow> hackintosh411 this box is still hardy or maybe gutsy
<rlt> enzotib: the version of BOINC included in intrepid-release is a prerelease developer version. The version in jaunty-release is an actual released version. That's what I gather from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc , anyway.
<rlt> enzotib: well, that page and the fact that boinc-manager in intrepid has "(Pre-release)" plastered all over it.
<hackintosh411> Jack_Sparrow: Gusty made me cry. It ruined my laptop then I went back to vista and then switched back to 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> rlt Strongly suggest you dont do it.. I suppose you have a tersted working backup of your system?
<Maveas> No one who knows about a good data recovery tool?
<Maveas> bootable?
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone recommend a decent(compatible) video capture card for their Ubuntu system?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Maveas
<rlt> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I do. I usually wouldn't even consider it, but the dependency map for boinc is relatively simple (just a couple of wxwidgets packages that iirc nothing else needs)
<ubottu> Maveas, please see my private message
<crummygummy_> Hiya, anyone got those Asus wireless access points working yet?
<hackintosh411> Anyone know of a Free Virtual machine program for 8.10?
<rlt> Jack_Sparrow: was just wondering if there was something other than dependency hell I should be concerned about
<Sorcererbob> hackintosh411: does Virtualbox not work?
<Jack_Sparrow> rlt the dependencies and future upgrades updates will ruin your life
<hackintosh411> virtual box is good but I need something free.
<nemo> why does the ubuntulooks theme engine require uninstalling human?
<jimmygoon> virtual box is free... free....
<hackintosh411> Is it?
<drguildo> how do i get to the options for that dialog that pops up when i insert a cd/dvd/etc?
<crummygummy_> hackintosh411: Name one that isn't free.
<hackintosh411> VmWare fusion
<drguildo> i can't find it anywhere but i'm sure i've seen it before
<nemo> hackintosh411: depends. do you want free as in source or free as in beer
<crummygummy_> even vmware workstation is free these days.
<nemo> hackintosh411: vbox is free as in beer
<rlt> crummygummy_: the non-free version of vbox :P
<nemo> all of it
<hackintosh411> nemo: thanks.
<diffred> ubuntuforums down? :(
<fredbloggs12> hello, have i come to the right place for some help with ubuntu?
<Slart> fredbloggs12: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > fredbloggs12
<ubottu> fredbloggs12, please see my private message
<crummygummy_> Ja, I new I'd sort of get proved wrong but most vm apps have at least a free version.
<nemo> hackintosh411: only issue is if you plan to have multiple people using it at once. that's where licensing comes in. apart from that, they don't care.  that's why the vRDP is restricted to one person
<rlt> hackintosh411: both versions of virtualbox are free as in beer. the OSE version is free as in speech, too, or so I heard.
<kek> is there a pointy clicky way to switch to another x server driver?
<nemo> hackintosh411: but hell. windows restricts real rdp to one person too :)
<nemo> rlt: ah yes. free as in *speech* my bad :)
<dumitru> please help me
<Slart> kek: that would be either the restricted drivers manager.. or envy-ng
<Slart> !helpme | dumitru
<ubottu> dumitru: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<dumitru> someone know how to change kde fonts in ubuntu 8.10?
<Veinor> isn't envy-ng not recommended?
<gavimobile> is mac built off of linux
<Slart> !envy-ng | Veinor
<rlt> gavimobile: no
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<gavimobile> rlt, is it built off of unix?
<Slart> gavimobile: not really.. they have some common ancestors iirc
<dumitru> there is no kcontrol in ubuntu 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Veinor envy off the web .. no   envy-ng from our repo is better
<Slart> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<drguildo> how do i get to the options for that dialog that pops up when i insert a cd/dvd/etc?
<rlt> gavimobile: it's complicated. the simple answer is "yes"
<gavimobile> rlt, thanks
<kek> Slart: is envyng included on the ubuntu install disc? because the graphics worked fine there
<Veinor> gavimobile: linux and BSD are both derived from unix, and mac os x is derived from BSD
<kek> Slart: 8.10
<fredbloggs12> ok, well i just downloaded the desktop cd iso, made the disk, tried it in demo from the disk, all was ok, came to install along side windows (in windows) and it tells me at 99.9% that it cant read the cd, any ideas? the cd check says the disk is fine
<rohan> if i am experiencing a bug in gnome 2.24 on both fedora and gnome, is it fair to say that the bug is an upstream bug? if so, where should i file it? in redhat/ubuntu bug trackers, or gnome, or all?
<Slart> kek: I don't think so.. but the restricted drivers manager is
<Veinor> so they're certainly more related than either of them are to windows say
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 Is this a dell by chance?
<fredbloggs12> no toshiba
<kek> Slart: the install interfaces uses nonfree drivers?
<fredbloggs12> laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Slart> Veinor: yes.. kind of like apes and humans... common ancestors..
<fredbloggs12> i get the error could not access the cd, please make sure other spps are not using it and try again
<Slart> kek: no, I doubt that..but the 2d drivers work pretty well.. not sure if it uses vesa
<Veinor> i wonder if windows is related to *nix
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 Are you trying to install using wubi or one of the virtual options?
<enzotib> Veinor, windows is more related to vms
<fredbloggs12> no, the icon on the menu when the disk starts up
<sachael> transmission opens folders in thunar, what must i do to make it open in rox?
<kek> Slart: so how do i get that same setup as i had when i started up with the installation disc?
<Veinor> enzotib: how so
<Sorcererbob> kek: boot from the setup disk again
<dumitru> is there a tool that replaces kcontrol on Ubuntu 8.10?
<kebomix_> how to install AVG guys ? on ubuntu 8.04 32-bit
<Slart> kek: have you installed another driver?
<Terabyte> hey, ubuntu seems to detect my mulitple displays but won't let me have one continuous display... just 1 clone of the other. any ideas?
<kek> Sorcererbob: doh thanks
<rlt> Jack_Sparrow: hmm. Turns out that that intrepid package I wanted ended up in hardy-backports somehow (but not intrepid-backports o.O), so I'm just gonna file a request that it get backported.
<kebomix_> where to get it
<Slart> kebomix_: AVG?
<Veinor> Terabyte: what graphics card do you have?
<rlt> jaunty package **
<Jack_Sparrow> rlt better choice..
<Terabyte> Veinor: nvidia 8800gts
<Veinor> open up nvidia-settings as root
<kebomix_> Slart: yes avg to delete windows viruses from linux :D
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow any ides?
<kebomix_> Slart: it is for windows not for Linux
<Terabyte> Veinor: i'm not using any special drivers.. so will i have such settigns?
<kek> Slart: i might have a long time ago, i used to be messing around with x server configurations and video drivers for days, and now i upgraded to 8.10 and saw that it was automatically configured in a good way on the setup disc so i was thinking maybe they fixed it somehow so it works automatically
<Veinor> Terabyte: are you using the nvidia restricted drivers or the open ones?
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 Your answer was not clear to me...  Do you have a windows install on that same computer
<Veinor> cause i dunno if the open ones will support it
<Slart> kebomix_: you want the linux version of AVG?
<Terabyte> Veinor:  open ones
<kebomix_> Slart: yeah
<Veinor> oh; well you're not gonna have nvidia-settings i don't think
<Veinor> try it anyway, what the heck
<Slart> kebomix_: why not try... the AVG site perhaps?
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow yes i have xp on also, im new to linux and this looked a good starting point as i want to dual boot
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Veinor> just run nvidia-settings as root
<Terabyte> Veinor: i can never get mine to boot if i use the restricted ones.. least i have to redownload and recompile everytime i log in in order to get it to work
<Terabyte> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 were you in windows when you inserted the ubuntu disk.
<Veinor> did it work?
<kebomix_> Slart: im lost with their website
<enzotib> Veinor, the project leader of Windows NT is the same of VMS, also WNT are the three letters following VMS in the alphabet
<ali3nwar3> good bye all
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow yes in windows, using the menu on the sutostart of the cd
<Terabyte> veinor; nope command not found
<Veinor> oh :/
<Terabyte> it's ok i'll live, would have been nice though
<Veinor> hmm
<Guest91468> hello.. My graphic workstation went down KDE4 doesnt work.. :C I tried to install Ati drivers the new ones in the ati.com page 8.11 and now it doesnt work.. I need help please
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 then that is the wubi test drive and not a real partition install, sorry, I cant/wont help with that.. see the wubi factoid to follow..
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Veinor> Terabyte: i might be able to just give you stuff to put in your xorg.conf
<rlt> Jack_Sparrow: oh hey, even easier, someone already filed a request for backporting :D
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 I take issue where it says it is safe...
<Veinor> what does yours look like right now, put it in a pastebin
<Terabyte> heh
<Terabyte> ok
<Veinor> cause i think for my purposes (dual monitoring) nvidia-settings is just a xorg.conf editor
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow thanks for that, i guess i now know what a wubi could be ;/
<merula> Veinor: you'd be right. ^_^
<Slart> kek: well.. it should be almost automatic.. not sure how to go back to the default driver thingy though..
<Slart> kek: perhaps someone else knows of a clever way
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 You will love ubuntu... I simply cannot recommend wubi and sleep at night
<Terabyte> veinor: http://codepad.org/M8KKoreX
<kek> Slart: i will probably try with uninstalling all X packages and installing them again
<Veinor> hmm
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow i have seen ubuntu running on a mac, im just not ready to make the full jump into linux yet, is there another way i can install ubuntu?
<Veinor> did you tro going into system->preferences->screen resolution and clicking "detect displays"?
<Terabyte> fredbloggs12 have you tried a virtual machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 boot the livecd (not from windows) and let it install to your hard drive
<tkstka> hello.. My graphic workstation went down KDE4 doesnt work.. :C I tried to install Ati drivers the new ones in the ati.com page 8.11 and now it doesnt work.. I need help please I'm now using textbase operating system so if someone could guide me
<Terabyte> Veinor: yes
<kek> Slart: because now it just says "right, you need to run low graphics mode" when I start X
<fredbloggs12> Terabyte no i havent whats a v-machine?
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow if i do that will it over write my windows or install aswell as?
<dnyy> Anyone else getting "502 Proxy Error" on ubuntuforums?
<Terabyte> fredbloggs12 i can't remember the one i use on windows... but you can get a virtual machine from sun systems for free which will let you install ubuntu, and let you run it on your window box at the same time
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 it is designed to setup dual boot as needed..   If you run the live cd you can test drive without ever installng
<E4emacs4> Virtualbox
<spikebike> hey can someome verify a firefox bug with a particular URL?  It makes the browser explode to 1.2GB with what is mostly just a text file
<Slart> kek: mm.. that safe-graphics-mode thingy.. I've never been on good terms with that one..
<Veinor> Terabyte: try apt-get installing nvidia-settings anyway
<katatsumuri> Hello there :-) I was wondering if there's a way to change what audio channel gets "controlled" by i.e keyboard shorcuts? Right now, my mute button mutes Master, but I have to mute PCM in order to mute the computer..
<Terabyte> fredbloggs12: Virtualbox yes
<Slart> spikebike: sure.. url?
<spikebike> ohttp://www.archive.org/stream/titlelistofdocum024685mbp/titlelistofdocum024685mbp_djvu.txt
<spikebike> er no o
<Veinor> it doesn't look like it explicitly depends on the restricted drivers
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow i have already run it from cd, looks good but seems slow, so needed it on hdd
<Terabyte> Veinor: is there any risk that it will break when i do that?
<spikebike> I'm on intrepid
<merula> I'm having an issue rsyncing from windows to an ubuntu server that has a shared mounted NAS (ntfs). Anybody wanna tackle that problem?
<Veinor> backup xorg.conf
<spikebike> view source shows nothing suspicious
<fredbloggs12> Terabyte ok thanks ill have a look into that
<kek> Slart: i don't care about 3d and proprietary drivers etc, i just want to have a little acceleration so i can try out the flashy effects and Beryl etc
<spikebike> it's mostly just a big <pre> block
<iztehsux> if my webcam works with applications like cheese, how come it doesn't work with flash based apps?
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 yep, shrink your windows install by 20or 30 gig and let ubuntu install on the hd
<Slart> kek: hehe.. flashy effects and beryl *is* about 3d.. =)
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow lol 20 or 30gig? only got 40gb hdd
<Terabyte> Veinor: ok, i'll be back tommorow, it was really just a quick question, i have to get back to work ^_^
<Veinor> ah, k
<spikebike> and by big I mean 10-15 screens worth, not big as in it should expand firefox by a GB
<Terabyte> Veinor: thanks for the help
<SpArtAko> s
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 ah,, and running vista with lots of music and video files right?  :)
<Veinor> no problem; i'll see you tomorrow then
<kek> Slart: ok :) well i'm booted into the install disc now and there are a lot of effects that i don't get in my installed system so obviously the computer supports something and i have the wrong driver.
<mphill> spikebike: I'm up to 680 MB of ram
<Slart> spikebike: hmm.. yes.. firefox is slowly dying.. doesn't look like anything special to me.. weird
<cdg52> hi all, sorry to ask this was but i am not sure what to do here, can someone help me? I need to fix my nvidia driver https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/287470/comments/9
<mphill> spikebike: 921 MB
<spikebike> heh
<Slart> spikebike: have you tried in safe mode? without plugins and such
<spikebike> could you two say me to when I file the bug?
<mphill> spikebike: 1GB
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow no still on xp, music and vids are off, do i need a new partiton to install from bootup?
<mphill> spikebike: thats a good find, are you going to report it?
<spikebike> the HTML looks very pedestrian
<spikebike> yeah I'll file it now
<kek> Slart: glxinfo says i have direct rendering
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 UBuntu will suggest a size to shrink your windows install and makes you verify that before continuiong
<lunaphyte_> hi :)
<Slart> spikebike: mine is still transferring.. oh.. now it finished.. and firefox is back again
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow and then creates a new partition?
<spikebike> mine hits 1.2GB or so then flattens... really strange
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 the installer does all of that
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow yes i understand that, but i end up with another partiton?
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 two.. one is swap
<fredbloggs12> right
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<hajar> h‎i .. can any one help me .. my copmuter show black screen instead of hibernate and not return until i sutdown it
<Jack_Sparrow> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<Jack_Sparrow> drat
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow think i will have enough space with 8.7gb of free hdd space?
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 not really
<fredbloggs12> well it aint going on then
<rlt> cdg52: see the next message from that bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/287470/comments/10 . The one you linked is instructions for Ubuntu devs, not you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 windows gets upset with less free than that
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 if you take all of that it will in my opinion bork up your windows install
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow well its been running with much less than that uptill tonight, when i freed up 5gb
 * jgoguen is back (gone 00:55:47)
<spikebike> doh: Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<spikebike> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 Yo need more free space in my opinion
<J_Bond> âñåì ïðèâåò
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow well i guess its not going on this machine then
<cdg52> rlt: thats not a solution, If someone explained I could apply it, from what I understand i download the file from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/177.80-0ubuntu3 and use the dif agaisnt it but im not sure how
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 Probably the best choice for now
<Baltazar> Всем привет!
<J_Bond> ðóññêèå åñòü???
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lunaphyte_> i have a couple of computers running intrepid that have apache 2.2.9 on them.  when the apache service is started at boot, it complains "apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for <hostname>; apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName" - but if i then log in and stop/start apache, all is perfectly fine, with no complaints.  what could be wrong?
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow any lite verison of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<J_Bond> Baltazar	ïðèâåò
<Jack_Sparrow> Baltazar J_Bond English in this channel please
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow and it is as good?
<Cteel> I used Evyngn and it did something, asked me to restart, said yes so it restarted, and now i still can't install my Nvidia Driver
<J_Bond> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 now you are asking subjective questions..  :)
<rlt> cdg52: The message you linked was ~albertomilone asking for a Stable Release Update to the nvidia drivers, and providing links to the changes he wants making to the package
<cpro> y'a t'il des utilisateurs de Lilypond parmi vous, j'ai quelques problèmes d'écrture d'accords
<hajar> can any one help me .. my computer not make hibernate .. just black screen with pointer and not return back
<rlt> cdg52: The message I linked was someone saying that those changes had been accepted into intrepid-proposed and giving you instructions on how to get them.
<Baltazar> ok
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow and? m trying to gain as mich knowledge as i can.... does it come with wubi's n it?
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 someone sqaid no it does not
<Veinor> cpro: #ubuntu-fr, s'il vous plait
<cdg52> rlt: I did read your link but I did not find how
<cpro> hi everybody, sorry my previous message was in french
<Baltazar> kakaya kodirovka&
<cdg52> rlt: never mind
<nat2610> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<nat2610> !clone
<gavimobile> folks i just did a new install of ubuntu 8.04 on one of my computers... i installed non-free flash player. and i was wondering if it can start working without restarting the computer
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow so what would you recomend i do?
<gavimobile> i prefer not to restart cause im doing something using ddrescue
<nat2610> gavimobile, restart firefox
<Veinor> cpro: you have a problem with lilypond, somethig about writing chords?
<cpro> i'm lookig for somebody using lilypond a musical notation application
<gavimobile> nat2610, literally ? like close it and open?
<cpro> ve
<Cteel> I used Evyngn and it did something, asked me to restart, said yes so it restarted, and now i still can't install my Nvidia Driver
<nat2610> gavimobile, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 scare up another hard drive for use in your educational process
<gavimobile> cause i did that and its still not playing
<rlt> geh, I need to get myself doing actual Ubuntu stuff instead of hanging around launchpad being annoying
<nat2610> gavimobile, are you sure you closed everything ?
<gavimobile> how can i check if its installed via terminal
<gavimobile> yes
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow scare?
<gavimobile> i even checked my processes
<Jack_Sparrow> Cteel You need to shutdown gdm to install that
<NewtuUbuntu> I had World Of Warcraft running perfectly fine up until today, then all the sudden it won't load. I haven't touched my graphics card drivers or anything like that, so I have no idea why it's not working. Please help.
<Cteel> Jack_Sparrow, Gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs hard drives are easy to come across here..
<cpro> Veinor, jes when i enter chors on top of the staff I cant leave the beginnig bar without a chord
<NewtuUbuntu> It's running through WINE.
<Veinor> cpro: did you try #lilypond?
<katatsumuri> Hm, is ubuntuforums down? Trying to reach a post about changing master to pcm, but cant reach it
<nat2610> put in a term : aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' | grep flash
<jarco> hello all. I have proftpd installed on my ubuntu server. Zhen i go outside of the folder of the ftp i cannot write to /var/www/mywebsite/ folder. Anyone a idea how to solve this? (i use webmin on it btw)
<Veinor> i don't know about lilypond, sorry
<NewtuUbuntu> nat2610 who are you suggesting that to?
<cpro> Veinor, yes I'm talking about lilypond
<nat2610> gavimobile
<gavimobile> it tells me that flash non-free is already installed
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow ok, and wheres here? we have a credit crunch here dont forget lol
<Veinor> cpro: well, I realyl don't know a lot about it, sorry. :/
<mphill> NewtuUbuntu: did you try to: killall -9 wine; killall -9 wineserver
<gavimobile> ive closed firefox completely and reopened
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 San Diego CA
<nat2610> gavimobile, do ps aux | grep firefox and double check that there is no process of firefox running
<NewtuUbuntu> mphill I ended the processes, and even restarted my computer, but nothing seems to be helping
<cpro> Veinor, never mind, do you know al place wher to get information ?
<NewtuUbuntu> is it possible that downloading the restricted codecs would effect that?
<gavimobile> nat2610, i ran the code and nothing displayed in terminal
 * jgoguen is away: Food time
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow right well im not planning on truning upo there anytime soon. but ill have a look on ebay
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12  Look at thrift shops and craigs list.. easy easy to find
<dumitru> someone knows how to fix kde fonts in ubuntu?
<Veinor> cpro: try googling it, or the #lilypond irc channel on freenode (this server)
<hajar> do you think that not suitable graphical card is the reason for not hibernate
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 what part of the country
<gavimobile> ff is closed
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow im in the uk, do we have thrift shops?
<mphill> NewtuUbuntu: open a terminal. Type cd .wine/drive_c/ and go to the directory where the WoW .exe file and and run 'wine [name of the the executable]'. you might get some feedback on what is dying
<gavimobile> and flash is installed... why isnt it wokrking
<spikebike> mphill/slart and anyone else please add your confirm of the bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/304942
<NewtuUbuntu> mphill ok thanks, i'll try it and let you know what happens
<cpro> Veinor: ok I'll do that thanks anyway !
<gavimobile> maybe ill just install ff for windows in wine....
<Veinor> no problem
<gavimobile> this is a temp installation of ubuntu just to recover a ntfs partition
<nat2610> gavimobile, good luck with that ..
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 I did thrift shops uk and came up with lots everywhere
<gavimobile> nat2610, i need to watch utube videos while ddrescue saves the disk
<gavimobile> its taking hours
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow right new one on me
<kek> So, where is it specified which X display driver to use? The /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't mention any driver at all at the moment.
<Jack_Sparrow> You call them charity shops
<xorl> under the video device section
<fredbloggs12> Jack_Sparrow well if you speak english i would understand lol
<kek> xorl: Identifier "Configured Video Device". That's all.
<stephen_> Hi, I am trying to help a friend put a pci modem on his machine and am looking for something that is well wupported in the stock 2.6.27-9 kernel.  Any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> fredbloggs12 Thin ice and I hear it cracking
<gavimobile> all this touble because of flash
<gavimobile> lol
<spikebike> Slart: ack my bug?
<Jack_Sparrow> stephen_ make sure you get a real modem and not a winmodem
<gavimobile> what about epiphany?
<nat2610> gavimobile, there is no need to restart linux except when you update the kernel ... you must be able to watch your video without rebooting
<stephen_> Jack_Sparrow: any particular brands that have in-kernel drivers?
<DeeJai> whats that program that installs or lets you try ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> stephen_ real hardware modems have never had real issues with linux just those el cheapo win soft modems
<NewtuUbuntu> mphill I'm having trouble finding the path to the WOW executable
<gavimobile> nat2610, im up for suggestions
<nat2610> gavimobile, install opera ... maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> stephen_ True hardware modems will not need drivers
<gavimobile> nat2610, could u give me some other suggestions related to ff?
<mphill> NewtuUbuntu: most likely in the Program Files directory but I am not sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > DeeJai
<ubottu> DeeJai, please see my private message
<E4emacs4> Restarting is pretty much a Windows concept, you really don't have to restart linux, just restart the X instead, that usually clears up any issues
<gavimobile> is reinstalling helpless?
<nat2610> gavimobile, what's the name of your flash package?
<NewtuUbuntu> mphill it is in the program files directory, but i can't CD in there for some reason
<stephen_> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks- he has an intel 537 in the machine right now and I assume it is a winmodem/.
<gavimobile> nat2610, just a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> stephen_ if it helps most of the external modems are real hardware modems
<spikebike> mphill: ack my bug?
<Jack_Sparrow> stephen_ that is correct
<gavimobile> synaptic is taking time to load
<mworth> It seems I have managed to mangle aptitude/synaptic's repositories/dependancies by trying to use the medibuntu repository. I've just upgraded to 8.04 and my kaffeine and amarok have lost their restricted codecsw. It can't install libxine1-ffmpeg as it depends on libxine1-bin 1.1.11.1-1ubuntu3 but it keeps upgrading it to the ubuntu3.1 version (which doesn't satisfy the dependancy)
<gavimobile> cause of my disk
<Zehava> How do I change permissions for a directory please?
<mphill> spikebike: yes
<gavimobile> nat2610, its along the lines of flash-non-free
<gavimobile> do u need me to be more detailed?
<spikebike> mphill: at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/304942?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zehava What directory are you trying to change
<mphill> spikebike: I already did
<Zehava> one I created
<nat2610> gavimobile, you just need to rerun the command I told you before with the | grep firefox
<gavimobile> Zehava, chmod
<spikebike> mphill: sweet
<spikebike> mphill: thanks
<Zehava> I crated it with sudo and so now it's root permissions
<nat2610> actually | grep flash
<Zehava> I need to enable my normal user to use it
<gavimobile> Zehava,  chmod  directory -R
<gavimobile> Zehava,  chmod  777 directory -R
<Zehava> that will open the directory and all sub's to my normal user?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zehava First, check the ownership: Open a terminal and type cd /media ...then type... ls -la ...then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /media/yourPartition  (On a live system you must create a user name first) followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /media/yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la to verify t
<Jack_Sparrow> he permissions are set
<gavimobile> nat2610, i tried the code u pasted before
<nat2610> gavimobile, do a dkpg-reconfigure of the package ...
<NewtuUbuntu> mphill ok, I got the launcher to load, which has never been a problem, but if I click "Play" will it still give me feedback in the terminal? because this second step is the one that usually fails
<gavimobile> sudo dkpg-reconfigure package-name ???
<gavimobile> like that
<mphill> yes, just look at the teriminal window for details
<nat2610> gavimobile, yes ... like sudo dkpg-reconfigure flash-nonfree or something like that
<Zehava> ls -la still shows the directory as root permissions
<nat2610> gavimobile,  sudo dkpg-reconfigure  flash-non-free
<peaces> in parted: mkpartfs primary ext3 0 END...how do i know what to put in END to mean the end of the drive? i want a single partition taking up all available space.
<Zehava> I need to change the permissions of it to my user
<hejdixon> Hi all! I have a question. Is it normal to have lots of users in /etc/passwd ? I mean what does users like 'libuuid' and 'klog' do?
<stephen_> thanks
<LoveGuru> I m using Ubuntu-Server. is there any software which one i can make iso?
<Dracie> LoveGuru:  CLI or GUI?
<LoveGuru> Dracie: CLI
<Jack_Sparrow> LoveGuru ISO of what?  your existing system?
<alper> hi guys I am having problems with wifi (b43). I can't get any scan results, it's a fresh 8.10
<mphill> LoveGuru: mkisofs
<Hermanon> where can i download ubuntu dvd please?
<LoveGuru> Jack_Sparrow: i do have backup of some files. i want to make iso.
<gregord> dumitru: what sort of issue are you having with kde fonts?
<nat2610> Hermanon, there is no ubuntu on dvd ...
<nat2610> Hermanon, but it's only 1 CD
<LoveGuru> mphill: where i can get that app "mkisofs" it is in repo?
<dumitru> gregord: the font's are burry
<gregord> screenshot?
<Jack_Sparrow> LoveGuru easy way, burn what you want to a cd and make iso of it when done
<NewtuUbuntu> mphill can i message you with the errors?
<NewtuUbuntu> I'm pretty sure people don't want me to post terminal rambling in here
<mphill> NewtuUbuntu: sure
<LoveGuru> Jack_Sparrow: i want to make iso. not to burn it.
<nemo> why does gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks want to uninstall human?
<nemo> what's the correlation?
<Hermanon> nat2610:i downloaded gutsy dvd once!!
<Jack_Sparrow> LoveGuru Understood, but creating cd is a bit easier then making iso of it is no brainer
<Linuxnoob100> Hello, is it okay to mount two hard drives to / ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 no
<Linuxnoob100> okay thanks
<dumitru> gregor: how to send it to u?
<dumitru> gregord: how to send it to u?
<gregord> dumitru: use imagevenue.com
<Linuxnoob100> if you had a 60 gb one and a 120 gb one which one would you mount to / and what would you call the other one? /home?
<nat2610> Hermanon, why do you want a dvd while you can have 1 CD ... anyway most of the packages have to be downloaded from internet to get the latest versions
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 I would / the 60 and /home the other
<LoveGuru> Jack_Sparrow: allright thx
<Linuxnoob100> thanks jack you da man
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Linuxnoob100> should i set them both to primary?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 are they ide on sep controllers?
<Hermanon> nat2610:am using dialup:)
<Linuxnoob100> they are seperate scsi drives like two different boxes in my server
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 it shouldnt matter..
<Linuxnoob100> okay so it wont matter if they are logical or primary?
<gregord> dumitru: link? I need to see the fonts to help you
<melnik> hello
<linuxmain> que tal
<melnik> hello
<linuxmain> niihau
<dmarkey> any experts in install intrds here
<dumitru> gregord: uploading now...
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 it could in some situations, but if they are now woking together, try and install to the 60 and set /home to the 120
<dumitru> gregord: in later version of ubuntu I usualy solved this with kcontrol
<tankpunk> hi all
<Linuxnoob100> okay i have set them both to primary drives and the os will install to the 60 and the /home will be on the 120... sound good?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Linuxnoob100> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Linuxnoob100> what should i do about swap space though?
<dumitru> gregord: http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blurryhb6.png
<melnik> I install ubuntu-server , in instalation proces , there was quastion about switch betwin different layouts , I answer to switch with CapsLock , now , CapsLock does not work at all , and I can not find where to change this behaiver , maybe someone know , where this config is
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 let the installer handle it
<dumitru> gregord: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/8349/blurryhb6.png
<WALKER_> someone help me? i got wine and downloaded guild wars but it wont let me play it
<Jack_Sparrow> WALKER_ /j #wine
<WALKER_> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > WALKER_
<ubottu> WALKER_, please see my private message
<mphill> melnik: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<dumitru> gregord: some ideas how to fix the fonts?
<roger_> kubuntu didn't have any icons on the desktop, how i add in the trash can there
<melnik> mphill: thanks
<omc> I need some help with the ubuntu disc
<Dracie> roger_ KDE 3.5 or 4?
<Linuxnoob100> is it okay if i do my swap on my /home drive?
<willis__> roger_,  you can add icons to the kubuntu kde4 desktop.. but they are trying to get away from a cluttered desktop encviroment
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 yes
<aeolien> IDENT
<roger_> i don't use kde4, kde 3.5 is what i used
<hajar> hi... does any one think that the unsuitable graphical card is the reason for no hibernate?
<ikonia> hajar: ati cards can effect it
<Pietro_> ello
<willis__> roger_,  theres settings for tha also.. but i perfer the trashcan in the panel..  I dont recall how to get it on the desktop.
<Jack_Sparrow> hajar the drivers for the card are the issue in MANY instances
<aeolien> Is there any way to disable right-clicking on the panels and desktop?
<Linuxnoob100> is it okay if i set my swap to 2.9 instead of 1.4?
<aeolien> Or, entirely?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuxnoob100 anything over 2
<gregord> dumitru: kcontrol not on your machine?
<willis__> aeolien,  there used to be some kiosk tools that could set up some limitations like that.. but ive never used them..  Not sure why you woudl want to :)
<aeolien> willis__: I'm setting up a computer for my grandfather.
<dumitru> gregord: i've just upgraded on ubuntu 8.10
<linkslice> aeolien, you sure he wouldn't prefer an old cadillac?
<n2diy> I used to use a program called Debug, to low level format hard drives with DOS, is there a similar tool for linux?
<dumitru> gregord: trying to get it : sudo apt-get install kcontrol
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy you dont low level format these days
<aeolien> linkslice: Do you have one for free I could use? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy gparted is common for partitioning anf formatting
<dumitru> gregord: E: Package kcontrol has no installation candidate
<willis__> aeolien,  depends on what all you want to do  with the system I guess.. I dont see hwo disabling the right click helps much.  theres even web-koisk packages you can get that just turn the pc into a web-box
<dumitru> gregord: Package kcontrol is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dumitru> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dumitru> is only available from another source
<dumitru> However the following packages replace it:
<dumitru>   kdebase-workspace-bin kdelibs4c2a
<FloodBot3> dumitru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dumitru> gregord: what that mean?
<Linuxnoob100> for the hard drive to start at boot up, i should leave bootable flag at off right?
<dumitru> gregord: no more kcontrol on ubuntu 8.10?
<aeolien> willis__: I'm just giving him an AWN dock set up with Firefox and Thunderbird.
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow: ok, will gpartd deal with hidden partitions? That's why I liked the Debug utility.
<gregord> dumitru: I guess not, although those fonts look fine to me
<willis__> aeolien,  i find AWN rather buggy. You may be better off with a normal gnome panel, or  just 2 icons on the desktop.
<willis__> aeolien,  of course if the system is toing to be that limited.. you may want to use some other desktop/window manager.  like JWM or similer.
<Baltazar> можно ли в deluge переименовать загружаемый файл?
<jason^> is there a way to make dpkg reinstall the default configuration file?
<slayton> !ru | Baltazar
<Baltazar> sorry
<ubottu> Baltazar: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy most mfg have recommended staying away from the old debug and offer up a tool of their own
<dumitru> gregord: do u know smth that could replace kcontrol?
<dumitru> gregord: how to change the kde fonts?
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy see also hirenscd
<gregord> dumitru: try asking in #kubuntu or #kde. I am not up on the latest kde4 stuff
<aeolien> willis__: I've thought of using a simpler system, but I think I'm going to stick with what I know.
<aeolien> willis__: That way I can fix it if I need to.
<dumitru> gregord: ok, thanks a lot
<Hermanon> can i use my 3g Nokia 6233 mobile as a modem on ubuntu ?
<luinfana> hello
<linuxmain> hi
<balrog_> i have been having install issues since attempting to install ndoutils-nagios-mysql, right after dbconfig tries to flush the administrative password.  anybody know how i can manually force dpkg to remove all traces of it?
<gavimobile> nat2610, for some reason there is a problem with ubuntu connecting to the adobe server.. i found a form on the ubuntu website which told me to download the deb file directly from the adobe website... im checking now to see if it works
<hajar> ikonia.. yes my card is ATI .. the hibernate is not work how to solve this?
<luinfana> Could someone by any chance walk me through upgrading to the 2.6.27-10 kernel from the proposed repository?
<gavimobile> this is what i found http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-10-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<dwhsix> if I'm creating new partition on existing drive (that has vista) to install ubuntu on, should it be "Primary" or "Logical"?
<luinfana> I want to upgrade just the kernel, not everything else...
<Jack_Sparrow> luinfana Please be sure you need something in proposed... before going to that trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> dwhsix It can be either.
<Entropy51423> Hi all, I have a problem or a question rather with Emerald. I changed the window theme to a different theme, but now wish to restore it back to Ubuntu's default theme, but can not seem to figure out how. Does anyone know how?
<luinfana> @Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I'm absolutely sure, and I'm aware of the risks
<nat2610> gavimobile, yeah I never had that problem ... I don't know... maybe if you enable in the source.list the last packages it might work better
<luinfana> it fixes a critical kernel panic issue I'm having
<dwhsix> Jack_Sparrow: thx... any idea why when I set up the root partition, the space I've left over (8GB) for swap is labelled "unusable"...?
<gavimobile> nat2610, do u have the source.list which i need to add for non-free
<Jack_Sparrow> dwhsix dont woor about that for now..
<amortvigil> does anyone have a good tutorial about getting your windows vista partition to viritual guest in vmware?
<dwhsix> Jack_Sparrow: hmm ok
<dwhsix> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> dwhsix possibly a break not on a boundary.. something like that.
<gavimobile> the sob still didnt install
<nat2610> gavimobile, check the one you have, at the end of the file (/etc/apt/source.list) remove the # in front of deb ...
<dwhsix> Jack_Sparrow: but that remaining space will be usable?  I need a swap partition...
<dwhsix> &^%^&*&^!!!! this time it shows up as 'free space'... weird
<Jack_Sparrow> dwhsix let the install disk handle the swap.. much easier
<luinfana> Still wondering if anyone knows how to cleanly update to 2.6.27-10...
<dwhsix> but good
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<hajar> Jack_Sparrow.. then how to solve the problem of hibernate .. my work always my work is lost
<Entropy51423> How can I restore Ubuntu to its default theme if I changed it with Emerald?
<gavimobile> silly me.. i didnt even check the sources.list because i thought the default would be fine
<gavimobile> lets see whats going on there
<Jack_Sparrow> hajar nope sorry.. cant help.. you should be able to turn off hibernate and suspend
<dwhsix> Jack_Sparrow: I'm doing manual partitioning... guided kept showing me things that implied it was going to wipe the Vista partition
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > hajar
<ubottu> hajar, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> dwhsix np... gotta run..
<luinfana> Entropy51423: have you just tried changing the theme in Settings -> Appearance? I thought Metacity overrides Emerald...
<dwhsix> Jack_Sparrow: np - thanks for your help
<gavimobile> nat2610, i think i found it
<gavimobile> backports are disabled
<gavimobile> they need to be enabled
<gavimobile> i remember i ran into this with debian or fedora a few weeks back
<nat2610> gavimobile, when u commented those line run a apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<luinfana> gahh, I gotta get this kernel updated...I can't keep kernel panicing every 10 minutes
<gavimobile> now just sudo apt-get update
<gavimobile> no i dont want to do upgrade
<kpuljek> hi! can anyone tell me if there is a way to disable font smoothing in gnome-terminal?
<gavimobile> theres alot of upgrades which need to be done
<gavimobile> and im formating this disk after i save my disk
<gavimobile> i just used ubuntu to use ddrescue on this computer
<ikonia> gavimobile: do you need support/have a support question ?
<DasEi> ﻿kpuljek: though there might be a particular/more specific way, dpkg-reconfigure -a lets you set it
<sere> testing font
<luinfana> Anyone? Help with upgrading to kernel from proposed?
<gavimobile> ikaros, why u ask?
<ikonia> luinfana: what's the issue ?
<kpuljek> DasEi: thanks, will try now... please hold on :)
<ikonia> gavimobile: because your just saying random words in a support channel
<sere> hey everyone
<gavimobile> ikaros, lol.. oops
<gavimobile> i was explaining myself
<gavimobile> sowwy
<luinfana> ikonia: I have bug 276990; need to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.27-10-generic from proposed to fix it
<w3rd_> hey guysi just installed hybrid ircd and wandering where its located after dl? any hints?
<X1karr0usX1> yo whats up dudes
<ikonia> luinfana: enable the proposed repos, re-open synaptic, search for kernel, and update it
<luinfana> ikonia: not sure how to do it without causing a lot of broken packages and mayhem though
<X1karr0usX1> gavi... you say my name?
<ikonia> luinfana: my advice, although a personal thing only is once you have updated the package  you want, disable the proposed repo
<sere> anyone know a good free website / file host
<X1karr0usX1> woah, nevermind...
<jedi06> how do you use find so it doesn't list every signgle files is searches?
<ice_cream> hi, out of curiosity, why would ubuntu want a whopping 75mb for 8.10 upgrade
<X1karr0usX1> sere... how much room you lookin for?
<luinfana> ikonia: and just make sure I'm not updating anything while I have the proposed repo enabled, obviously
<ice_cream> (on /boot that is)
<diffred> hi ! linux terminal question
<jedi06> i am using find / filetosearch
<diffred> find . -name DIPweb -exec cd '{}' \;
<diffred> find: `cd': No such file or directory
<diffred> why this command not working
<roco324234543345> does anyone know how to uninstall tomcat6 from the command line?
<ice_cream> i have a whole bunch of kernels that dont even take up 60mb
<diffred> DIPweb is an actual directory
<luinfana> ikonia: this is a nasty bug, I actually just reinstalled to fix it - kernel panic on second boot
<sere> sudo apt-get remove tomcat6
<luinfana> ikonia: not good
<sere> ?
<luinfana> ikonia: at any rate I'll give that a try, thanks for the suggestion
<roco324234543345> sere - Thats great!
<roco324234543345> thank you
<jerndoe> hi
<linuxmain> hola
<ice_cream> it appears to be a kind of bug, in any case, to require so much space on /boot for an upgrade..
<sere> roco324234543345, np
<DasEi> ﻿ice_cream:upgrade from hardy ?
<ice_cream> DasEi, yea
<ice_cream> DasEi, http://pastie.org/private/usaxr8zsi8anzb9ijdw
<riderz> zdravo na site
<DasEi> ﻿ice_cream:there are several changes to hardy, I don't think thats a bug
<ubd> how do i mount ntfs system partition
<ice_cream> so you see the prob
<DasEi> ubd : man mount
<X1karr0usX1> thats wierd
<luinfana> ikonia: do I want the header packages too?
<RoAkSoAx> ubd: through the command line you can do this: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdx /mount/point/
<willis__> ubd,  This can be done by instlling/running the  ntfs-config tool. or other ways, such as the nfts-3g command
<alper> is anybody having problem with b43-fwcutter in 8.10. it's a fresh install but I can't get connected
<kpuljek> DasEi: i need Fixed or VGA font for it not to be smoothed?
<ubd> ntfs partitions are mounted automatically, however this is the system partition and ubuntu cannot mount it.
<ice_cream> i used to fit lots of kernels on 64mb
<DasEi> kpuljek: depends on how readable you like it, it's explained - I like bold :D
<chupy> hi i have a double layer bure
<kpuljek> DasEi: i've downloaded some commodore 64 fonts and i really like the nostalgy factor, but commodore wasn't smooth. :)
<DasEi> ﻿ice_cream:can you resize /boot ?
<outboard> how do i install ubuntu as a dual boot with my existing xp  ?
<outboard> ihave a copy of the cd
<ice_cream> i dont have free space lying around
<DasEi> !dualboot > outboard
<ubottu> outboard, please see my private message
<ice_cream> i doubt i'd need 80% of the stuff on the update
<chupy> hi i have a double layer burner and i think linux dont recognize it.... it only recognize it like a simple dvd burner... i want to burn an xbox 360 dvd
<Doctor_Nick> is anyone getting a kernal panic when they switch from wireless to wired networking?
<kek> Slart: removing (purging) all the xserver-* and installing them again helped. now i have animations! :)
<ice_cream> just extra fluff that has no business being on /boot
<DasEi> ﻿ice_cream:paste the output from : sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> *paste
<n8tuser> Doctor_Nick-> yes, the whole system freezes
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<Doctor_Nick> so it's not just me
<ice_cream> why dont you just ask me if i have space
<ice_cream> and i'll just say, "DasEi, no, i do not"
<agustin> Hi everyone im from argentina im new using ubuntu hardy heron and i must say that is awasomee
<Relisys> hi
<Relisys> Can someone please tell me how to drag a selection of an image in Gimp?
<Slart> kek: yay =)
<n8tuser> Doctor_Nick-> actually i have experienced those, in terms of switch from one AP to another, bringing interfaces up and down.. i think the system got confused
<alper> is anybody having problem with b43-fwcutter in 8.10. it's a fresh install but I can't get connected. I have read a bug report in launchpad about this in hardy is that applies to 8.10 too
<roco324234543345> vive argentina!
<ice_cream> you're solving the wrong problem, anyway.   resize is not an option
<outboard> thanks dasEi
<agustin> roco jajaja
<agustin> one quest guys i have an ati video card 3850..
<roco324234543345> suerte agustin
<DasEi> ﻿ice_cream:I just wanted to see possibility to resize /boot
<agustin> can i install intrepid with full support form y graphic card?
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<roco324234543345> mi esposa es rosarina
<agustin> jajajaj
<agustin> de donde sos
<roco324234543345> no idea
<E4emacs4> Englishy!
<balzac> hello
<roco324234543345> l8r
<Scunizi> Ok.. I finally stuck my foot in a pile.  I attempted to do a sudo chown root:admin /bin/su ... sudo chmod 04750 /bin/su.. Two things, there is no /bin/su and after doing the first command and not the second, my user now has access to sudo without a password. ARG.. How do I switch it back to normal behavior? sudo chown root:root ???
<balzac> I have to say, Ubuntu eee is very choppy on my asus eee 901
<rshakin> anyone running nvraid on their machine
<balzac> I mean choppy.
<agustin> lucax q hace feo
<agustin> jaja
<Doctor_Nick> n8tuser: what computer and network card do you have
<DavidCanarias> I am trying unsuccessfully to burn a normal Audio CD. I can burn OK with with Brasero or CD/DVD creator and it's ok on my computer. My DVD player which reads most things just won't open it or recognise it? Any suggestions as to what's wrong. I'm sure it's something simple!!
<n8tuser> Doctor_Nick-> old stuff, atheros, ti acx, tulip, dec stuff..
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<balzac> I wonder if ubuntu is this bad on all atom-based computers. I hope not.
<Mimi> Heeeeeeeeeeyyy, I was working on my laptop when the screen just shut off... nothing would bring it back on. I had to turn it off and let it sit off for a while, because no screen came up. After that rest period, the screen Did come back on. Anyone know where I might start troubleshooting this? :P Screen rez works but only smallest
<chupy> hi i have a double layer burner and i think linux dont recognize it.... it only recognize it like a simple dvd burner... i want to burn an xbox 360 dvd
<lucax> agustin, hehe here they dont like when u speak in spanish, dont know why...
<Linuxnoob100> does it take a long time to coinfigure initramfs-tools? because its been on it for 67% for like 7 mins... is it frozen?
<agustin> ok
<lucax> chupy, did u try googlin first?
<Scunizi> chupy: use k3b... also if you're making a copy of an xbox 360 game ... good luck
<agustin> nice chat jajaja
<n8tuser> lucax-> just like we dont like chinese or urdu characters we dont understand.. :P
<chupy> i try it but dont work
<balzac> I supported Asus for being an early mover in adopting GNU/Linux. I think Asus is deserving of more support from Linux hardware compatability developers.
<agustin> chinese char??? wtf?? jaja
<chupy> it makes me a copy of 5mb
<lucax> chupy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207910
<n8tuser> Linuxnoob100-> are you really a newbie? if you are, what are you doing fiddling with intramfs?
<agustin> im NEWBIE ajajajajaj
<pyrophelia> n8tuser why do you have a t in your name?
<DasEi> !ot > agustin
<ubottu> agustin, please see my private message
<agustin> ok
<Linuxnoob100> im resintalling ubuntu server... its instaling the base system and its been on 67% for like the last 10 mins..
<lucax> chupy, as far as i know, k3b can help u out with that
<n8tuser> pyrophelia-> what is your reading of the nick? or how are you enunciating it?
<lucax> chupy, sudo apt-get install k3b
<chupy> ok lets se...
<maei> ciekawy jestem wyniku myslenia...
<stephen_> I got a modem working but see that I cannot access the pppd daemon - permissions - how does one gain access to pppd so that a dial-up connection can work?
<chupy> i already have it
<pyrophelia> 'nate'user
<maei> nie znając angielskiego
<agustin> oohh thanks ubottu i dont know that jejejejej
<n8tuser> pyrophelia-> great, thats how i wanted it to be
<pyrophelia> um
<Linuxnoob100> is it bad to have a swap drive over 2gb?
<pyrophelia>  /s?
<Linuxnoob100> partition*
<lucax> chupy, did u try burnin dvd with it at all?
<n8tuser> Linuxnoob100-> nope
<malcom2073> n8tuser: I would read it more as "natet or natie user"
<alper> is anybody having problem with b43-fwcutter in 8.10. it's a fresh install but I can't get connected. I have read a bug report in launchpad about this in hardy is that applies to 8.10 too
<malcom2073> cause the 8 already has a t on the end :P
<Linuxnoob100> n8tuser: thanks
<chupy> lucax: yes but it burns it like a 5mb dvd with a video
<pyrophelia> Linuxnoob100, conventional wisdom is to have a swap that's 2x of your ram. but I never use more than 100MB unless i'm doing some hardcore video encoding.  Not sure what bad a large swap could do
<stephen_> can/should I "adduser me dip" ?
<n8tuser> malcom2073-> thats true :P
<pyrophelia> n8tuser, ok but the way it's spelled it sounds like 'n-eighty-user
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please help me with a problem I am having burning an audio cd ??
<Linuxnoob100> i had a 122.9gb hd so i just made 2.9 swap to make 120 for file storage... numbers that are easy to remember are cool :d
<n8tuser> pyrophelia-> thats true too, i have started in the eighties.. late eighties ..hehe
<lucax> is ati 3850 fully sopported with new xorg drivers on intrepid?
<bdelin88> is there a wine IRC?
<pyrophelia> linuxmain, I doubt it would hurt anything.  generally you don't want to use swap so if your system is using swap more than ram you have a bigger problem on your hands than a large swap partition
<linuxmain> pyrophelia: Okay.
<lucax> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pyrophelia> bdelin88, #wine
<pyrophelia> er #wine-hq
<pyrophelia> er
<pyrophelia> don't listen to me
<kpuljek> DasEi: well, reconfiguring didn't help, but i found a solution. i just had to add my font to .fonts.conf and type false next to the antialias option :)
<pyrophelia> invite only?
<pyrophelia> they must have had some takeover attempts
<bdelin88> pyrophelia: speaking of swap, I was recommended to use double, or at least 1:1 with the amount of RAM that I have... I have 4GB of RAM and I amusing 5 GB swap, isn't that overkill?
<Splex> How can I bind a keyboard command to a mouse button?
<DasEi> kpuljek: thanks for the hint
<node357> pyrophelia, it's #winehq
<pyrophelia> bdelin88, anything over 2gb is overkill.  What you just said is 'conventional wisdom' but it doesn't consider systems with lots of ram
<kpuljek> DasEi: but that did't turn off the antialiasing just in the terminal, but in all other parts of the system. however, this font is not really good looking on the gui so it's okay
<pyrophelia> node357, I stand corrected
<tankpunk> trying to get uzsb headset working via alsa and get this error any ideas "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback."
<bdelin88> pyrophelia: I kinda figured as much, ok so I can scale that down a bit, can I just repartition the swap or how is the easiest way to do that with ubuntu?
<DavidCanarias> I think Brasero is a good CD writing program no? Does anyone know why my DVD player wont read the disc. My computer does?????
<lucax> any one knows how to burn dual layer dvd?
<DasEi> kpuljek:no change after (I think it was vga bold) by reconfigure ?
<Daps> help, i plugged in a logitec headset and now videos on youtube in Mozilla have no sound....
<DavidCanarias> Forgot to say its an ordinary audio CD
<DasEi> !burn | lucax
<kpuljek> DasEi: no, all fonts are still smooth as they were before
<ubottu> lucax: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<pyrophelia> bdelin88, gparted
<bdelin88> pyrophelia: thank you
<lucax> DasEi, do they burn dual layer out of thebox?
<DasEi> kpuljek:I was just going about the terminal
<kpuljek> DasEi: yes, i was also taking about the terminal
<DasEi>  lucax : nero and k3b do, as the burner and the medium fit
<lucax> DasEi, thanks
<agustin> any one speak spanish pls i need help
<ice_cream>  #ubuntu-es
<pyrophelia> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Daps> no sound... help someone.. anyone
<bdelin88> pyrophelia: i just opened gparted with: "sudo gparted" but all of the buttons are greyed out, am I doing something wrong?
<sproingie> bdelin88: don't use sudo for gui apps, use gksu
<bullfist> so who knows about video configuration?
<bdelin88> sproingie: what is the difference, and it is still not working...
<pyrophelia> bdelin88, sudo should only be used for cli apps.
<bdelin88> pyrophelia: cli?
<sproingie> bdelin88: something to do with session management.  tho yah it's still not likely to solve the actual problem
<lucax> wanna burn a xbox360 dvd which is write protected... how do i do that? is it possible?
<sproingie> not that problem anyway
<pyrophelia> bdelin88, command line interface.  things that can be run and forgotten about such as daemon control.
<tomoyuki28jp> The repository of the server edition is different from the one for desktop?  I am currently using Ubuntu for client and CentOS for server, but if I can use the same packages for the both, I want to change the server OS to Ubuntu.
<Hikefu> bdelin88: command line
<sproingie> lucax: it's totally not possible to read on an unmodded 360
<JeffATL> bdelin88: it's OK - i recognize VMS talk when i see it :)
<Linuxnoob100> i had a 122.9gb hd so i just made 2.9 swap to make 120 for file storage... numbers that are easy to remember are cool :d?
<Linuxnoob100> wow
<Linuxnoob100> oops
<mib_9whhhv> hi all
<bullfist> XGI video card configuration. How do I do it?
<mib_9whhhv> how do you set up a proxy on a ubuntu 7.10 server?
<bdelin88> pyrophelia: so how do i get user control of gparted, all the buttons are still greyed out?
<pyrophelia> bdelin88, gksu gparted
<X1karr0usX1> gksu gparted
<bdelin88> pyrophelia: hmm...
<bdelin88> pyrophelia: thought i just did that, i'll try again
<Hikefu> perhaps because the partitions are mounted or something
<Linuxnoob100> my server has been stuck on configuring initframs-tools for the last 20 mins.. it been at 67% the whole time is it safe to say its frozen and i should restart?
<Splex> How can I bind a keyboard command to a mouse button?
<bdelin88> pyrophelia: yes they are mounted, do I need to do it with the live cd or something?
<sproingie> Linuxnoob100: i'd say so, it shouldn't take that long
<Linuxnoob100> thanks
<X1karr0usX1> agreed
<Hikefu> bdelin88: i would think so
<bdelin88> Hikefu: alrighty
<sambagirl> is ftp turned off automatically in ubuntu intrepid desktop?
<sambagirl> disabled i mean?
<X1karr0usX1> bdelin, did gksu command work for ya?
<Hikefu> bdelin88: you can even burn a gparted livecd
<wasabi> ftp clients or servers?
<sproingie> sambagirl: ftp server?  there isn't one installed.
<sambagirl> servers
<bullfist> how do I configure a video card?
<wasabi> There are no ftp servers installed by default.
<sambagirl> ohh
<axeman69> hello all
<wasabi> There's no good reason for there to be.
<sproingie> there's not a lot of reason for an ftp client at that, but it still won't die
<axeman69> I'm having a problem after an install with my keyboard and mouse not responding
<sambagirl> well i wanted to transfer something via ftp from my laptop to the server.
<sambagirl> i use them all the time.
<sproingie> sambagirl: you sure you need ftp for that?  scp is much simpler
<sambagirl> scp?
<sambagirl> whta is that?
<sproingie> oh the server runs ftp?  then you should just be able to use the ftp client
<Hikefu> bullfist: I see you've been at this for more than a day. You might want to look for a chanenel more suited for your card OR post to ubuntu forums. I mean, by all means, ask here, but if no one is helping or can help, that's an alternative.
<alper> hi all how can I connect wifi I am using 8.10 it's fresh install
<sambagirl> will scp work with a vista client?
<poncepil_> je ne fais que passer
<wasabi> sambagirl: You can run WinSCP on Vista.
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<sambagirl> thanks
<wasabi> sambagirl: SCP is basically file transfer over SSH
<bullfist> anyone here have an XGI video card?
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<ice_cream> alper, generally you'd edit /etc/network/interfaces  and then start your eth1 device
<poncepil_> faut parler français
<gnutron> sambagirl: secure copy protocol, it's encrypted, you'll need openssh-server installed. use pscp.exe to talk from windows to any ssh server.
<wasabi> Or WinSCP, which is a nice UI. :0
<mib_9whhhv> how do you set up a proxy on a ubuntu 7.10 server?
<pooronet> salut les linuxiens
<sambagirl> next i will hear that you dont believe in uucp or fidonet :D
<poncepil_> jour
<DavidCanarias> I am trying to download Serpentin and it tells me "Same version is available in a software Channel". What does this mean please??
<vbman11> is there a way to boot into windows from ubuntu without completely rebooting the computer?
<bullfist> does someone know if there's a linux or utility that I can use on a computer that will be just playing movies? DIVX XVID or othewise.
<alper> ice_cream: I am trying to use restricted drivers wifi light is on but I can't get any scan results
<DasEi> ﻿bullfist: vlc
<Zipplet> hi, I'm trying to install the mdadm package with ubuntu server 8.10 and I receive a lot of errors when it tries to configure the MD device nodes, everything is default as with a new installation. Like this here: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1014869.html
<Hikefu> DavidCanarias: that its in the ubuntu repos and that you could install it with sudo apt-get install serpentin
<Mal3ko> is there alternative to WPUT? cause it tend to crash in the middle of uploading..
<Zipplet> How would I go about correcting this and getting the nodes created?
<Zipplet> please, thanks :)
<DasEi> !dvd | bullfist
<ubottu> bullfist: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mal3ko> WPUT=ftp upload command
<ice_cream> alper,   sudo iwlist scanning     returns nothing?
<DavidCanarias> Hikefu: Thanks very much you are righ!
<aeolien> How do I map my right mouse button to my left button?
<axeman69> After installing Ubuntu, after displaying the X login screen, the mouse or keyboard does not respond. I've tried both PS2 and USB.
<aeolien> As in, disabling right-clicks.
<alper> ice_cream: yea it says " no scan results"
<Hikefu> DavidCanarias: its better to install that way for updates :)
<poncepil_> pooronet,  enfin quelqu'un qui cause français ;-)
<bullfist> I use VLC but I'm talking a different version of Linux that might suppord my video hardware and be less hard for my computer to run.
<sambagirl> there is a utility that allows you to control your cpu speeds from the taskbar whta is it called? is it part of some power management applicatoin? or utility?
<DavidCanarias> Hikefu: Then I will take your advice and install with sudo apt-get! Thks again.
<xteejx> sambagirl: cpuspeed
<sambagirl> ahh ok thanks
<Hikefu> DavidCanarias: your welcome.
<maei> ok.godbay tomorow
<bullfist> I'd use XP however... the cpu is only a 500mhz... and with windows you need something like a 1.2 to run divx.
<bullfist> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * poncepil_ rejoindre #eurix
<ice_cream> alper, idk, try googling around for getting your driver to work w/ your card
<hotte-> anyone knows a bug with modul iwl3945 network driver? on ubuntu intrepid?
<DavidCanarias> Hikefu: Any idea why the terminal says 0%  (waiting for headers) and nothing is happening??
<hotte-> cant set sudo iwconfig eth1 essid 'name'
<alper> I was reading a bug report in launchpad it was about hardy do you think it applies to 8.10
<axeman69> OK just booted from the CD and mouse and keyboard work fine. But when booting from install, it doesn not. Any ideas?
<hotte-> alper, i dont know ... but my ad-hoc mode dont want to work^^
<mib_9whhhv> hi all for some reason i cant do apt-get update here is my output - http://www.mibbit.com/pb/T2lva6 , can someone help??
<sambagirl> these are all windows versions exe cpuspeed
<alper> I have been looking around two days I couldn't find anything yet :) but It should work it was OK with kubuntu 8.04.1
<Pelo> bored ...
<mib_9whhhv> must be a ubuntu question that is hard
<mib_9whhhv> Pelo: help me out!
<Pelo> mib_9whhhv, what's your issue ?
<mib_9whhhv> pelo: for some reason i cant do apt-get update here is my output - http://www.mibbit.com/pb/T2lva6 , can someone help??
<Pelo> mib_9whhhv, hold on , let me have a look
<mib_9whhhv> pelo: it has to do with my proxy but im not sure if i have set it up correctly
<leo_> hello everyone
<Delvien> wha t dvd ripper does everyone us?
<Delvien> use
<leo_> does anybody here could help me to install java and after that sapgui ?
<Mal3ko> is there alternative to WPUT? cause it tend to crash in the middle of uploading..
<Mal3ko> WPUT=ftp upload command
<Pelo> leo_, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<zetheroo> strange ... I keep getting proxy errors from UbuntuForums.org
<gnutron>   Mal3ko try good old ncftp from the command line.
<zetheroo> all other sites are opening
<zetheroo> and once in 10 times UbuntuForums will open ... but I will get an error in one of the threads
<Zipplet> please does anyone here know how to get mdadm installed properly on ubuntu 8.10 server? I know how to avoid the "citadel" package installation issue but it fails to create the MD device nodes in /dev
<axeman69> anyone know anything about keyboard and mouse problems on install?
<mib_9whhhv> Pelo: what you reckon
<leo_> Pelo:  i used sinaptyc to install it but when i write jave - version it returns "java package can be found in the follow packages:"
<Pelo> mib_9whhhv, , if you haven't done this yet, goto  menu > sys> admin > synaptic package manager , under settings . in preferences , tab before last , network (I,m loosely translating from my french install here, you might have to figure it out )
<mib_9whhhv> Pelo: im not using the client im using the server
<leo_> an then a application list appear
<exodus_ms> zetheroo> I'm having similar problems, give it some time
<Mal3ko> gnutron: is there trick to do recursive upload witht the default ftp cmd that comes in ubuntu?
<zetheroo> ﻿exodus_ms: it just cleared up for me ... but it occurs every now and then ...
<Pelo> mib_9whhhv, ohhh, that's not something I'M all together familar with,  did you manage to find a tutorial to tell you how to do it ?
<gnutron> Mal3ko: I think it will support wildcards, it's been awhile since I used it.
<mib_9whhhv> nah
<exodus_ms> zetheroo> yeah, sometimes it does that. not a very common prob with the site though, just alot of traffic sometimes :)
<Pelo> leo_,  try  sudo apt-get remove --purge sun-java6-jre && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre , that might fix it
<Pelo> leo_, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<leo_> ok vielen danke
<leo_> i'll try it
<Zipplet> okay seems it's a known bug but I can't find mention of any workarounds
<gnutron> Mal3ko: try mput    man ftp
<mib_9whhhv> why is ubuntu so hard
<droopsta915> is it possible to open a pdf in open office? I need to edit some things.
<Mal3ko> mput?
<Hikefu> droopsta915: there plugins you can install
<Pelo> mib_9whhhv, ubuntu is not hard, you are just doing it the hard way, ei cli
<droopsta915> Hikefu: are they open source?
<gnutron> Mal3ko: multiple put I assume. ftp is so ancient, man ftp for details.
<mib_9whhhv> Pelo: Im behind a proxy and want to update my files - is that considered hard?
<Pelo> mib_9whhhv, might be worth a shot asking in #debian on how to setup a proxy for apt in cli
<Mal3ko> i can;t find the official download site of mput
<Pelo> mib_9whhhv, if you had a gui we'd be done by now
<Hikefu> droopsta915: I believe so. Check out here: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org. You'll have to search.
<mib_9whhhv> gui meh gui
<droopsta915> thanks
<leo_> Pelo:  whats is the right way to install a program (like java6) when you have java6.bin file?
<leo_> i mean, without need to download
<Pelo> leo_,  the right way to install a prog is to install it from the repositories , not from a bin file,  only use bin files or source if you donT' have the prog in the repos
<Hikefu> leo_: do you need java or java and the plugin?
<gnutron> Mal3ko: mput is a  function of ftp type ftp then type help
<Pelo> leo_, does sun java 6 actualy inst5all ? do you have al the repositories enabled ?
<gnutron> Mal3ko: or man ftp
<leo_> Hikefu:  i need to install java so i can install sapgui
<zetheroo> just going through my logs in Hardy and it seems that there are a lot of error messages regarding alsa, PCM and pulseaudio
<leo_> at least i read some like that
<tankpunk> is there a way to get all audio go to my usb headset
<Nick924em> ty mez :)
<leo_> im really a beginner
<leo_> and I also have the platinumgui.jar
<gnutron> Mal3ko: you need an established ftp session to use mput, mget etc. hope that helps.
<leo_> to run .jar files i need java installed right ?
<Hikefu> are you building sapgui from source. If so you should be able to sudo apt-get build-dep sapqui and install the dependencies
<Mal3ko> im trying..
<mib_9whhhv> got it working
<aeolien> How do I disable right-clicking in GNOME?
<mib_9whhhv> Pelo: is there a way to upgrade from 7.10 to hardy?
<dr_willis> aeolien,  #gome may have some info on that.. its verylikely its not possible
<Pelo> leo_, ok,  open  Menu > system> admin > software sources,  check all the box on the first tab and the 3rd tab , then close and update ,  then open a terminal and type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6*
<Mal3ko> gnutron: what about rsync? can i use it to upload files as well?
<droopsta915> I have a pdfimport.oxt file. How can I install this type of file
<seekingtruth> hello
<linuxmain> privet
<aeolien> dr_willis: That was a slip, I should have said X...
<droopsta915> should I extract the oxt?
<CopyWriter> hell all
<CopyWriter> sorry i mean hello all
<tchmnkyz> ok people, this is day two of asking. I already tried everything in the forums. After my computer is on for 12+ hours the audio fails to work any more
<E4emacs4> lol
<Hikefu> droopsta915:  i don't use oo but i think if it's a plugin, there is a way to do so from preferences
<mib_9whhhv> apparently having an "!" in the password doesnt work
<tchmnkyz> someone has to have an idea on how to correct this
<Pelo> mib_9whhhv, yes, you can upgrade to hardy from any of the previous releases,  I recommend you dl the dvd or the alternate install cd and it should let you upgrade automaticaly from that , much quicker and safer then upgrading on line
<Pelo> !upgrade | mib_9whhhv
<ubottu> mib_9whhhv: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<droopsta915> Will try thanks Hikefu
<gnutron> Mal3ko: rsync needs a remote daemon running
<leo_> Hikefu:  but ubuntu will find the program(sapgui) if i  use apt-get sapgui ?
<gnutron> Mal3ko: man rsync
<CopyWriter> installed ubuntu server successfully, still playing around with it man i can't see how i've been using windows based servers all these years
<leo_> Pelo:  im downloading  2 minutes left
<tchmnkyz> someone has to have something on this
<Hikefu> leo_: this is old, but it might help. Your app is not easily installed. And i don't think its in the repos. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232847&highlight=sapgui
<Pelo> leo_, the app needs to be in the repos to use apt get to isntall it ,  you can check with  apt-cache search sapgui
<gnutron> Mal3ko: ncftp is quite powerful, try it out.
<zetheroo> in hardy I have been experiencing the sound ceasing to function ... and it leads to a kind of system crash
<Gumby> does anyone here know if there are forcedeth driver issues in intrepid?  My network stops working and in syslog it looks like the driver has thrown up
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> after 12 hrs your audio stops working?
<tchmnkyz> ya
<Pelo> leo_, if you are just starting out ,you might find  menu > applications > add/remove easier to deal with to install new apps,
<tchmnkyz> i go to work
<tchmnkyz> and come home
<Mal3ko> gnutron: im looking the ncftp site but can't find the binary for ubuntu..
<tchmnkyz> and it just wont play any audio
<leo_> nice, i'll try it as soon as i finish this java installation
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> then what? you reboot and it works again?
<tchmnkyz> ya
<gnutron> Mal3ko: one sec
<Hikefu> leo_: this is a newer thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-232847.html
<Pelo> tchmnkyz, don't go to work then
<tchmnkyz> i have to
<leo_> pelo yeah, that what i did to download kirc
<tchmnkyz> gota pay bills
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> do you have a screen saver enabled?
<DavidCanarias> I'm trying to download serpentine in the Terminal but an error ocurred. It says try --fix missing? Can anyone please tell me how I do this?
<tchmnkyz> no
<tchmnkyz> just blank screen
<Hikefu> leo_: if you have more than one java installed, you might need to sudo update-alternatives --config java to select the right version
<gnutron> Mal3ko: you should be able to apt-get it, it's in the net section in synaptic.
<dbdii407> Can someone help me?
<GrantS> I just got a new printer and when I went to install the CD it said "Cannot find the autorun program," any help?
<Pelo> tchmnkyz, suspend/hibernate ?
<tchmnkyz> nop
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> idk, I thought that maybe your screen saver or power options would have something to do with it
<dbdii407> My monitor cannot get larger than 800x600
<Pelo> dbdii407, just ask your question, if someoen knows they will trty and help
<Hikefu> GrantS: if it's not a linux install cd, there is nothing you can do more than likely
<Pelo> dbdii407, what video card ?
<lovetanjie> is there somebody can tell me how to installer soft in ubuntu
<GrantS> Wow.
<dbdii407> pelo: I have no clue
<gnutron> Mal3ko: possibly in the backports repo, but its definetly available. its a debian package, works fine in buntu
<Hikefu> GrantS: a lot of the extra software that comes with printers can't be installed. you should be able to get the printer working though.
<dbdii407> Pelo: I know that there is a command to find out though
<Pelo> dbdii407, goto , menu > system> admin> hardware drivers (might be restricted drivers)  see if there is a recommended driver you can install
<dbdii407> Pelo: I just cannot remember
<zachb1> Although I have an x64 processor, I haven't used an x64 version of ubuntu since feisty. I really didn't like it since nothing would ever work correctly. I'm wondering how much this has improved since then.
<E4emacs4> lspci i think
<Pelo> dbdii407, lspci
<dkerschner> where does ubuntu keep it's list of startup daemons?
<Tomasso> im trying to do a fresh installation, but got "Failed to create a file system" during the installation, what could be wrong?
<leo_> Pelo:  i got some errors
<droopsta915_> Why does my open office tool bar make my screen flicker into black then returns back to normal?
 * Pelo 's mother bought a laptop at futureshop with vista on it , a 64bit mach with a 32 bit os ,
<forces> saluton
<Pelo> leo_, pastebing the errors
<leo_> Unknown media type in type 'all/all'
<Pelo> !pastebin | leo_
<ubottu> leo_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dbdii407> Pelo: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (GMCH) Graphics Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<dbdii407> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<gnutron> zachb1: x86_64 works perfectly under hardy for me.
<Pelo> leo_, no idea what that means
<leo_> and some others " unknow media type in"
<adac> Is there a progam that can visualize a mysql database?
<Tomasso> im trying to do a fresh installation, but got "Failed to create a file system" during the installation, what could be wrong?
<Pelo> dbdii407, no idea, is this a lcd or crt ?
<agim_krasniqi> selam
<dbdii407> Pelo: Flat screen.
<Pelo> leo_, when does this happen, what command did you run before you got that error msg ?
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> what kernel are you using?
<dbdii407> Pelo: My monitor is flat screen
<tchmnkyz> the def 2.6.27-9-generic
<Pelo> dbdii407, check the back of the monitor, find the horiz-sync value and then check the xorg.conf file , see if they match , that might be the problem
<leo_> Pelo:  i answer Yes, regarding "do you accept the terms ?"
<zachb1> adac: phpmyadmin is decent, although it requires PHP & apache. but if you're using mysql for a webserver anyway... if not, there's a few others that I can't name off the top of my h ead
<Purity> a
<Pelo> leo_, where you isntalling from the bin file or from the repos ?
<leo_> Pelo:  repos
<leo_> Pelo:  i installed it trought the command that you wrote
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> and your not using hibernation, screensaver or any other power saving option?
<Purity> anyone know a good daap share server?
<Pelo> leo_, not sure what the issue is,  open up synaptic,  do a search for java,  purge all the sun-java files packages you see, then try again
<tchmnkyz> just blank screen
<adac> zachb1, with visualization I meant a grafical diagram, sorry I forgot that to mention
<Pelo> brb
<leo_> ok
<gnutron> dkerschner: in /etc/rc2.d/   the uppercase 'S' indicates load on boot. this answer may be incomplete but its a start. install rcconf and run from cli or install BUM for a gui
<Hikefu> Pelo: even if he gets it installed, there are other things he needs to do and install to get it working. I sent him some forum threads with a howto, the last one of which should work fine.
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> go to system->preferences->screensaver what is the time limit for the screensaver
<tchmnkyz> 10 min
<tchmnkyz> i will just make it never see if that fixes it
<dbdii407> Pelo, I cannot find the word horiz-sync on the back
<Pelo> Hikefu, i agree but at the moment , he can't even finish the install so ...
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> set it to '1' min. see if your audio works after that
<tchmnkyz> k
<Pelo> dbdii407, might be just a H  should be at 60hzt or something
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<Pelo> dbdii407, have you ever been able to get this monitor to use a higher resolution before ?
<Purity> hi
<linuxmain> hello
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> I'm just curious as to if your screen saver is killing your audio once you restore your session
<dbdii407> pelo: no and 50-60hz
<flakeparadigm> I have a folder that I need to make into an ISO what would I do? (I don't mind terminal stuff)
<Purity> anyone know a good daap share server?
<leo_> Pelo:  i just have java-common installed, should i remove it ?
<dbdii407> wait Pelo: yes i have
<dbdii407> 1152x864
<AguchoB> Pls guys ubuntu-es channel how did i enter
<sixteneighty> sorry
<dbdii407> Pelo, The monitor reconizes 1152x864
<Pelo> dbdii407, dig your manual or find your monitor's speck on the internet , find the refresh rate , that is usualy the problem,  also check the xorg.conf file, if there are resolutions listed under device screen, you might want to add the ones you want manualy
<Purity> how do you say somthing to somone in xchat im a nub
<gnutron> flakeparadigm: this should work: mkisofs -o $ISO_FILENAME.iso $DIRECTORY
<ice_cream>  /msg or start a /query
<Pelo> Purity, just type their nick at the start of the line
<Purity> Pelo ty
<Mal3ko> why is ubuntu unable to detect binary i've just compiled and installed manually after i uninstall the same program from repo?
<Purity> Pelo like this?
<Pelo> Purity, yes
<kevin__> Is there anyway to stop Rhythmbox from loading music from my external hardrive?
<Purity> Pelo cool
<nemo> Does anyone know why gtk2-engine-ubuntulooks wants to uninstall human?
<nemo> why the two can't play nice?
<flakeparadigm> <gnutron> Thanks
<joelmca> Any way to make aliases case-insensative (other than duplicate them with lower and uppercase)?
<Pelo> Purity, for ppl with long or very annoying nicks,  you can just type the first few letters and hit tab, if there are more then one with that nick , tab again until you hit the right one
<Pelo> nemo, don't know, you actualy need ubuntulook for some of the human theme,  just get human-murrina that one works with ubuntulook installed I beleive
<Purity> Pelo thanks i usually use xfire
<Pelo> Purity, those kinds of commands are pretty standard on most irc client as far as I know, all the ones I've tried anyway
 * Pelo misses pIRCh
<Purity> Pelo im not sure xfire is an irc port
<tchmnkyz> nop
<tchmnkyz> it is fine
<Purity> i want to dl some new music anyone know or have a good daap server?
<Pelo> Purity, you are rigth, xfire is not an irc client
<Purity> Pelo oh
<gnutron> Mal3ko: possibly need to updatedb, but... compiling from source, may leave you on your own.
 * Pelo mutters something about rounding up instant-msg users and doing stuff to them 
<Mal3ko> updatedb?
<droopsta915_> where is my menu.lst located
<kevin__> Is there anyway to stop Rhytmbox from scanning my external HDD for music?
<iztehsux> why would my built in webcam work with cheese but not with flash apps like stickam?
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> go to system->preferences->screensaver->power managment. what do your settings look like. I have heard of hibernation messing with audio, do you have it enabled?
<gnutron> Mal3ko: update the system database.
<Pelo> droopsta915_,  /boot/grub/menu.lst ,  edit at your own risk
<droopsta915_> hanks
<gnutron> droopsta915_: /boot/grub/
<Purity> kevin__,  what you mean?
<Splex> How can I bind a keyboard command to a mouse button?
<Splex> anyone know?
<Purity> kevin__,  does it do it automaticly when you mount it?
<Pelo> kevin__, open nautilus,   in the menu, under edit > preferences,   last tab , I beleive,  what do to when  media is inserted,  see in there
<ddd6> hi, can I ask something about ISPConfig here?
<Pelo> ddd6,  try asking , if we can't answer we'll try to tell yo wherer to get help
<dbdii407> Pelo: I cannot find the specs. How do i (correctly) add the modes manually?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<CopyWriter> i'm a n00b, i'd suggest duct tape, but that problably wouldn't work
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know about the status of the Ubuntu shutdown bug?
<ddd6> ok Pelo
<CopyWriter> i love this channel, i'm learning so much
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I have some files that wont delete.  I used sudo nautilus to go into root > .local > share > trash, and deleted the files from both folders, but they keep returning....help!
<dbdii407> Pelo: I cannot find the specs. How do i (correctly) add the modes manually?
<forces> I love my pc
<Pelo> dbdii407, try  , sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ( that's X One one , not X LL ) linux is case sensitive ,   seeif you have rez listed in there, if not , I would refrain from adding them manualy,  there is a command at the top of the file to reconfigure xorg,  try that instead
<leo_> Pelo:  i got an error while removing java
<Dr_Willis64> mikebeecham,  use the terminal..by deleteiung them with the file manager.. they get moved to the trash..and they are in the trash.. soo..... they get moved back to the trash
<trat> darkness.irc.gr
<Purity> forces,  so do i
<Pelo> dbdii407, you need to learn a bit of patience,  and give ppl time to type the replies
<Pelo> leo_, what's the error ?
<ActionParsnip> hey all,
<Radtoo> Splex: Try reading up on xev / xmodmap
<dbdii407> Pelo: Np. Hang on
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis...fairly new to Linux...how would I use terminal to do that?
<sfkdiee> i have a file with 600k rows which is delimited by a | is there a quick way to replace the | with a tab
<ddd6> I´m trying to set up a new LOCAL site WITH ISPConfig, but it forme me to introduce a public domain, insteand of my local site
<Splex> radtoo, ok thx
<leo_> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1)
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to create an input from both mouse buttons being pressed?
<Dr_Willis64> mike22,  with the 'rm' command.. or install 'mc' and use sudo mc, to get a root/text based file manager to use as an alterantive.
<Pelo> sfkdiee, open it in OOo and use replace
<dbdii407> Pelo: Sorry. There is no modes listed.
<dbdii407> :(
<leo_> those unknow media type in type 'fonts/package'
<Dr_Willis64> mike22,  using the gnome file manager as root - is a 'risky' thing to do :)
<leo_> and others type 'XXXXX'
<bsdfox> setting up a ubuntu domU. is synaptic still the preferred gui package manager?
<leo_> appeared again
<gnutron> bsdfox: yes it is.
<bsdfox> trying for a very minimal install as the domain only has 128mb ram but the user requested a gui
<bsdfox> thanks
<Shapeshifter> I've got this LSI 150-4 raid controller with 3 drives attached (2x raid1, 1x hotspare) and I can't get any readings from inside ubuntu. That controller really is a royal pita as there seem to be no working tools beyond kernel 2.4. Does anyone have any clues on how to get readings of hard drive failure or warnings if a drive is degraded?
<Dr_Willis64> bsdfox,  there are uber-micro linux disrtos out that can do that.. ubuntu may be too big.
<leo_> Pelo:  but know java isnt on the synaptic list
<Pelo> !xorg | dbdii407 try this
<ubottu> dbdii407 try this: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sfkdiee> Pelo: what is Ooo
<leo_> Pelo:  but *NOW java isnt on the synaptic list
<Dr_Willis64> bsdfox,  it can install to 128mb - but may be sluggish.. unless you   use some smaller desktop/wiundow manager
<bsdfox> Dr_Willis: it's already setup and working
<Pelo> sfkdiee, open office .org
<bsdfox> running fluxbox over NX.. got about 64mb free
<Pelo> sfkdiee, gedit also has a replace function you can use
<bsdfox> and 512mb total disk size, not bad
<ActionParsnip> so if i press mouse1 + mouse2 it can make an input that can be assigned to a shortcut
<gnutron> leo_: enable universe repo maybe
<ActionParsnip> bsdfox: fluxbox is great :D
<Pelo> leo_, see the buttons on the bottom left of synaptic ,  one is filters, there is a listing for broken packages , see if any are listed
<Pelo> leo_, I'M running out of ideas here
<kevin__> Purity: Yes, it does it mounts the drive and reads the music when I plug the drive in.
<Radtoo> Splex: Np. Good luck.
<kevin__> Pelo: There's nothing in Edit-->Preferences for media.
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> did you check those settings?
<N0n3x1571n6> hey can someone give me some help with configuring my graphics? Im running a Radeon 9800 Pro with Compaq MV920 Moniter and the only config I can get working is 800x600 in low gfx mode.
<leo_> gnutron:  didnt get it
<dahump> yo yo yo
<tchmnkyz> ya
<tchmnkyz> it did not affect the audio
<Purity> kevin__,  huh did u change any of the defaults?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | N0n3x1571n6
<ubottu> N0n3x1571n6: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> was hibernation enabled?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo DaHoIv
<tchmnkyz> no
<Pirate_Prince> Hi all
<amorphous_> could I get reccomendation as to the best podcast software? i want auto download to listen to later...
<Pirate_Prince> Some one speak french please ?
<kitche> !fr | Pirate_Prince
<ubottu> Pirate_Prince: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kevin__> Purity: No, although I did start by running the music off of my external drive. I'm now running it on my main drive now.
<ActionParsnip> !best | amorphous_
<ubottu> amorphous_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pelo> kevin__, in the last tab in preferences, there is a listing for music player or some such,  the drop down list next to it is set to  open with rhythmbox I'm sure,  change it to open folder
<kevin__> Pelo: In Nautilus?
<Purity> sec ill check what props are for my ipood
<Clyde> Is there a way to get a list of installed packages?
<N0n3x1571n6> yea the ati link doesn't help
<bullfist> shoot I forget who I was on with before.
<Pirate_Prince> Ok thnx
<Pelo> kevin__,  yes,  in the prefernce dialog
<ubuntu_> hola
<Pelo> kevin__,  assuming nautilus is your filemanager
<Purity> right click volume then go to open with
<ubuntu_> soy tatiana
<kevin__> Pelo: The last tab is Preview for me.
<ubuntu_> alguno habla castellano??
<filthpig> hi, I noticed a bug in Ubuntu 8.04: If you have scummvm running (current game The Curse of Monkey Island), Rhythmbox is unable to start playing. I first thought this was related to firefox/flash(or java?) because I remember having that bug in the past, but shutting down firefox did not help.. Is this a known issue?
<Purity> kevin__,  then hit add
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> have you checked your log files? /var/log directory
<ubuntu_> bye!
<Pelo> kevin__, might be support or media , or someting like that, mine is in french it says support, and it is the last tab listed,  order migth change for some reason ,
<Purity> kevin__,  then open folder
<leo_> Pelo:  there are none in the filter that you said
<bullfist> is ther a way on xchat to see who I was just talking with on pm?
<tchmnkyz> ya nothing really pointing out why the audio stoped
<Pelo> leo_, close synaptic, open a terminal , type sudo apt-get update
<leo_> gnutron:  what is universe repo ?
#ubuntu 2008-12-04
<amorphous_> ok - in that case could anyone reccommend a good podcast software for auto downloads when i turn on etc?
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> try 'tail -f /var/log/apport.log'
<tchmnkyz> i thiink i figured it out
<pyrophelia> could somebody ping me?
<exodus_ms> tchmnkyz> what is it?
<tchmnkyz> jeremy    5913  4.5 17.6 589984 366860 ?       Rl   Dec02  62:47 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.4/firefox
<tchmnkyz> jeremy    6894  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    Dec02   0:15  \_ [ld-linux.so.2] <defunct>
<Prez00> hello
<Pelo> leo_,  when I told you to check all the boxes in the first and third tab of  software sources earlier,  that,s whre the univers repos is located, if hyou did that it should be enabled
<tchmnkyz> killed firefox and it is fine now
<exodus_ms> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Purity> kevin__,  u get it to work?
<Radtoo> amorphous_: amarok?
<kai> Hey, can someone help me? I need to add Vista to GRUB boot list..can someone show me how? (Dual booting)
<Pelo> later folks,  gotta eat something
<gnutron> leo_: in synaptic / settings /repositories enable the repo's you need. then reload the list
<pyrophelia>  /ctcp ping pyrophelia
<pyrophelia> gogo
<apadox> i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/80079/ when i try to run a game .. i have installed ati drivers but seems like they are not working
<kevin__> Purity & Pelo: I can't find this Media tab in Nautilus.
<pyrophelia> er... yea so I'm rusty
<pyrophelia>  /ctcp pyrophelia ping
<kai> I need to add Vista to GRUB boot list..can someone show me how? (Dual booting)
<joeb3_> who asked how to replace the "|" with tabs?
<powertool08> kai: look at the second post    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398087
<leo_> gnutron:  it is alredy enable
<leo_> :(
<dr_willis> kai theres an example entry in the comments of the menu.lst that boots windws from the first hard drive.. You could uncomment it and change the settings you need.
<Purity> kevin__,  i dont have natilus cant help sry?
<powertool08> kai: note that title can be changed to whatever you wish for easy identification
<gnutron> leo_: java-common is what have installed, but if i recall, there is more to it than that.
<ActionParsnip> pyrophelia: i'm pinging you now
<zachb1> I already have ubuntu installed, but I'd like to install a different version to another partition. Is there some way I can do this wo/ a CD/USB disk?
<qcjn> hi, gnutron
<arrenlex> !debootstrap | zachb1
<ubottu> zachb1: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<leo_> gnutron:  I uninstall java-common
<apadox> zachb1, what different version
<kai> powertool08, how to check which (hd0,x) my vista is installed on?
<zachb1> arrenlex: not quite...
<arrenlex> zachb1: What do you need that debootstrap doesn't provide?
<zachb1> apadox: I just want to install a intrepid in a new partition wo/ removing this one?
<gnutron> leo_: intrepid or earlier?
<apadox> zachb1, why would you wanna do that ?
<powertool08> kai: I'm pretty sure hd0,0 will work for you, windows always assumes its the first and only partition
<arrenlex> kai: Do you know what drive it's installed on in /dev/? Like /dev/sda2?
<zachb1> apadox: ...because I don't want to wipe this partition
<charm911> hello!  I've been breaking my head on a the firefox flashplayer-nonfree flickering on some sites and playing ok on other sites... anyone have a solution for that?
<kai> powertool08, arrenlex, Not sure.. Linux was installed first, thankfully, GRUB was not over-written... I am not sure how to check which drive it was installed on though,
<Mal3ko> what folder is /usr/local/bin <--?
<arrenlex> kai: What is the state of the system? Do you have a shell?
<YlandeFaran> How do I open .bin and .cue files?
<apadox> zachb1, so you want 2 intrepids :) .. or you want to move this one on another partition
<zachb1> apadox: I'm not using intrepid
<apadox> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> YlandeFaran, what is the bin/cue files of?
<zachb1> (hardy)
<qcjn> hi, would you know of an app that can do flash diaporama that i could put on a website after ?
<kai> arrenlex :Both seemed to have installed fine, GRUB won't auto detect VISTA and Ubuntu seems to be working fine. (I'm using it right now to talk to you)
<YlandeFaran> starcraft + broodwar. I want to play them through wine.
<apadox> zachb1,  you need ubuntu cd .. when you boot it and it gets to partition manager go to manual
<Paddy_EIRE> YlandeFaran, ok you can either extract the bin file.. or mount it
<YlandeFaran> I found a usefull wine-guide, but in that guide they use real cds, mine broke down many years ago. :)
<zachb1> I can make the partition just fine
<zachb1> apadox: the problem is actually installing it
<Paddy_EIRE> !bin | YlandeFaran
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<apadox> choose partition you wanna use and delete it, create a new partition and format it as / zachb1
<Paddy_EIRE> YlandeFaran, one sec
<leo_> gnutron:  sorry ?
<jpv950> how bad are the ATI linux drivers?
<arrenlex> zachb1: Sorry, dunno if you replied to this -- what do you need that debootstrap doesn't do?
<Paddy_EIRE> jpds, not as bad as made out to be
<rgsteele||work> Hey folks - any takers on this kernel-related problem?  http://pastie.org/330424   I apologize for bursting in here and being so brief in framing the question, but I've been hacking at this for quite some time and I'm exhausted  :)
<zachb1> arrenlex: Maybe it would work.
<Paddy_EIRE> jpds, at the same time.. what works for me may not work for you... go for it
<gnutron> leo_: which version of ubuntu are you running
<jpv950> Paddy_EIRE, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> YlandeFaran, right click the bin file and choose "Extract here"
<arrenlex> zachb1: The ubuntu installer (ubiquity) is also available as a package, you might be able to just install that package and launch the installer again.
<apadox> i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/80079/ when i try to run a game .. i have installed ati drivers but seems like they are not working
<Paddy_EIRE> jpds, sure
<leo_> gnutron:  8.10
<Mal3ko> how do we del cmd manual in MAN?
<leo_> installed insed windows
<leo_> inside
<arrenlex> apadox: What does it say when you do "glxinfo | grep ender"? Both lines.
<Mal3ko> how do we del cmd manual in MAN?
<Paddy_EIRE>  arrenlex render*
<kai> Okay, think I got it..
<arrenlex> Paddy_EIRE: No, I ender.
<Paddy_EIRE> O_o
<arrenlex> Paddy_EIRE: Alternatively, grep -i render, but that's longer to type.
<Paddy_EIRE> heh
<apadox> arrenlex, direct rendering: Yes
<apadox> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700
<Tigre> hola
<Tigre> alguien que este en linea
<bdelin88> anyone good with editing the FSTAB?
<Paddy_EIRE> !es | Tigge
<ubottu> Tigge: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bdelin88> could you please pm
<exodus_ms> rgsteele||work> did you install a new nic in that server, the broadcom one?
<Paddy_EIRE> !es | Tigre
<ubottu> Tigre: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rgsteele||work> exodus_ms: Nah, it's onboard, and unfortunately the server is a 1U and the only PCI slot is being taken up by a RAID card.
<arrenlex> apadox: Yeah, your acceleration's fine... dunno, then. Sorry.
<arrenlex> !anyone | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<apadox> arrenlex, do you know where could i look for help?
<rgsteele||work> So I can't replace it with something nicer, like an Intel card.
<arrenlex> apadox: Short of googling that error message, with sdl and ati mobility, no. Sorry.
<droopsta915_> If I set my desktop effects to none, will that turn compiz off?
<YlandeFaran> Paddy_EIRE: That did not work, no application avaliable to do that. I probably don't have the right application installed. I can, however burn out them to a CD by klicking the .cue files and use "Brasero disk burner"
<arrenlex> droopsta915_: Yes, it will go back to metacity.
<gnutron> leo_: try apt-get install  sun-java6-jre
<Prez00> how do I prevent Bluetooth from being activated on startup?  I have to be hitting the Fn+wireless keys on my thinkpad to turn it off after startup.
<droopsta915_> thanks
<exodus_ms> rgsteele||work> looks like you have done your homework, routing tables and IP's all resolve with dns. I thought that maybe you installed a new nic with an old ip addressed to it
<gnutron> leo_: you might need to restart X windows. not sure of that.
<bdelin88> ubottu shhh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shhh
<amikrop> Hello. Does any Forgotten Realms game exist for Ubuntu?
<rgsteele||work> exodus_ms: Nah.  PXE booting during an automated installation.  It works on the servers with nicer NICs/drivers like the Intel's that use igb/e1000
<gnutron> !ubottu > bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88, please see my private message
<amikrop> !forgotten realms
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnutron> oops
<amikrop> !forgotten_realms
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnutron> !ubottu ssh > bdelin88
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu ssh
<dr_willis> amikrop,  there exists some OLD ones that will work with dosbox, or wine. lots of old SSI D*D games
<gnutron> !ubottu openssh > bdelin88
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu openssh
<gnutron> i give up
<arrenlex> !hi > gnutron
<Tigre> hey
<ubottu> gnutron, please see my private message
<amikrop> dr_willis: Not anything like Baldur's Gate, for example?
<bdelin88> what it the world is going on lol
<bdelin88> robots are taking over!
<Purity> not again
<dr_willis> amikrop,  that game works in wine i belive
<Ferrous> is it possible to copy a partition and put it elsewhere? haha
<X1karr0usX1> anyone know how to install a xgi volari v3 series driver?
<arrenlex> Ferrous: I believe gparted has this feature.
<Ferrous> okie dokie
<Ferrous> thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<joachimATjku> how can i tell ubuntu which version of the gcc to use?
<Ferrous> i may be back in a while to see how to use ut :P
<gnutron> !openssh-server > bdelin88
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server
<gnutron> dumb bot
<amikrop> dr_willis: That game (and much more) works with one Wine version, and doesn't work with another. :-)
<Ferrous> haha
<mezquitale> !openssh
<vassler> hellooo! I need to know a simple and gnome interface application development tools to creat linux base apps, anyone know of any?
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bdelin88> omg i think i broke ubottu lol
<mezquitale> !ssh server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh server
<gnutron> bdelin88: you need openssh-server, search ssh in synaptic, itsa must have imho.
<leo_> gnutron:  could you take a look in the purge error that i had here ?
<bdelin88> no i was telling ubottu to "shush!" lol
<amikrop> dr_willis: What's the point of releasing a new Wine version, if it produces new bugs (such bugs, as inabilities to even start some programs that worked before).
<amikrop> ?
<gnutron> mezquitale: thank you :)
<truebosko> Hi there, I'm building a basic computer that will run apache and serve files for our small office. I am familiar with Ubuntu Desktop but in this case should I go for Ubuntu Server or is it more designed for actual websites and heavy-duty pc's? This pc only serves an office of 5, so traffic is not that heavy (but it's serving data all the time from 9-6pm :-)
<RedWar> Can anyone comment on how Ibex is working out, I d hate to upgrade, since it requires that I reinstall some of my faves, Like Kiba Dock and others.
<leo_> gnutron:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/80086/
<leo_> but is half portuguese half english
<gnutron> leo_: ok
<vassler> hellooo! I need to know a simple and gnome interface application development tools to creat linux base apps, anyone know of any?
<bdelin88> RedWar: I LOVE IBEX
<mezquitale> RedWar,  ibex is not so bad, wireless on my old T23 laptop is not working as it used to, though, I can't connect wirelessly at home
<t-l0yal> Hi, Need help setting up linux for use with WRT600N router
<DasEi> ﻿ RedWar:xorg has changed to 7.4, so some graphics work bader, it boots up and installs faster, I think hardy is still better supported
<bdelin88> son of a whore
<arrenlex> truebosko: The only difference between ubuntu server and desktop is what packages come installed by default. If you install ubuntu-desktop and then install apache on it, you get the same effect.
<Giraffe> hey, has anybody uesd wicd instead of network manager?  it seems it's having trouble finding a hidden network
<t-l0yal> is the EasyLink Advisor for linux??
<truebosko> arrenlex: ah, I didn't know that. That's good enough then, I'll just install Desktop :-)
<RedWar> mezquitale: Is there a workaround for that?
<X1karr0usX1> need a hand installing display driver
<bdelin88> IEs4Linux will not load radio.yahoo.com :( I CAN'T BELIEVE I HAVE TO VMWARE TO LISTEN TO YAHOO RADIO
<bdelin88> anyone using IEs4Linux?
<dr_willis> t-l0yal,  done expexct us to know exactly whate very windows tool does. :)
<X1karr0usX1> whats the command to check what display driver is in use?
<gnutron> leo_: you have a problem open synaptic and choose fix broken packages, i also suspect your sources list is whacked
<powertool08> anyone ever used clonezilla and DRBL(multicast pxe mode) to clone ubuntu?
<mezquitale> RedWar,  there's probably a way around to that, I haven't got the time to try it, it works fine on the library though other than that, I don't have any complaints, firefox looks different,  it looks a little better for me, not bad
<RedWar> bdeline: Thanks, I d like to look into it.
<israel> someone know how set a local wiki?
<joelmca> Does exim run by default on Ubuntu?
<israel> or where I can found some documentation?
<RedWar> bdelin88: I use Ies4Linux on Hardy, but it refuses to work with CNBC PLUS, but that is because its bloody propietary!
<vassler> anyone know the best application dev tool to make linux based apps??!
<malcom2073> Is there any way to set up a serial loopback between two port software side using ubuntu?
<bdelin88> :(
<malcom2073> like say, linking /dev/ttyS0 and /dev/ttyS1
<arrenlex> vassler: vim, gcc and make ?
<magnetron> vassler→ use any programming language
<bdelin88> RedWar: do you know how to install plugins for it?
<magnetron> vassler→ have you ever programmed before?
<dr_willis> 10 print 'hello world'
<magnetron> goto 10
<vassler> magnetron: not really...
<vassler> i want to begin
<DasEi> israel: you look for information or want to write in a wiki ?
<arrenlex> vassler: What language are you looking to pick up?
<dr_willis> 'crawl, walk, run' :) time to pick a language and start learning
<RedWar> I have a triple boot system, and I finally was able to stabilize Vista, who mentioned that they was a differnce with x.org on Ibex?
<magnetron> vassler→ i recommend you start with the Python programming language. it works well with ubuntu and there are good guides for it on the net
<dr_willis> vassler,  Python Is a good lanugage to start with. Its handy
<DasEi> RedWar: me
<RedWar> Was that you Dasei?
<israel> DasEi: I want to set a local wiki
<RedWar> Ok
<RoC_MasterMind> I have a P4 that supports hyper-threading, but only 1 CPU shows up in /proc/cpuinfo and gkrellm.  I want to make sure it is hyperthreading.  There are no cpu options in my BIOS.
<RedWar> I have never been able Dasei to get dual screen to work on Hardy, is it easier on Ibex?
<DasEi> israel: still don't understand, a wiki on your local machine ?
<israel> DasEi: yes
<RedWar> Dasei; I think he is tring to build an intranet
<rgsteele||work> LjL: ping
<bluelist> I need help with editing xorg.conf for screen resolution and boot list
<DasEi> RedWar: I guess it's easier with prop. drivers, which - as said -are less good supported by xorg 7.4, but you might look at :
<DasEi> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<vassler> i need a visual c++ kind of dev tool? any for linux?
<vassler> for gnome
<RedWar> Dasei: Thank you so much!
<israel> vassler: for linux you can use eclipse
<arrenlex> vassler: eclipse supports c++ with the eclipse-cdt plugin
<dr_willis> No programing experience  and wanting to dive right into C++ :)
<bluelist> ﻿I need help with editing xorg.conf for screen resolution and boot list
<D-MAN> can i get real drivers for my ati graphics card or just proprietory obes?
<israel> DasEi: I found some information how to set a wiki in windows but noting for linux
<vassler> doesnt python 2.5 have a gnome version?
<bluelist> ﻿I need help with editing xorg.conf for screen resolution and boot list
<outboard> netbeans newest release now supports c++ development,
<arrenlex> vassler: Python is a programming language. What do you mean by python having a gnome version?
<bluelist> no help....
<Dracie> bluelist: sure, pastebin your xorg for me
<DasEi> israel: for sure there is sth, as some wiki servers also run ubuntu, basically will need a apache or sth similar and then could also serve html from that
<bluelist> Dracie: thanks gimmie a sec
<vassler> oh sorry, i need some kind of visual basic kind of help to application development
<arrenlex> vassler: So, eclipse.
<ntndo> anyone ever have a problem with trackpads becoming somewhat unresponsive?
<ntndo> as in the mouse cursor scoots over a few but doesn't really do much?
<vassler> i want to learn, but was born with learning disability
<vassler> things are hard
<Dracie> ntndo:  try an external mouse?
<vassler> to learn
<Dracie> just to make sure it is more than a touchpad thing
<Radtoo> vassler: There's also anjuta and kdevelop and more for specific languages, all of which are good IDE.
<ntndo> it is.
<ntndo> Regular mice work
<bluelist> can I have the link to the pastbasin?
<outboard> jumping right into c++ is a big step from vb
<Dracie> bluelist:  any pastebin works:  google pastebin, you choose
<arrenlex> bluelist: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<D-MAN> need help installing my ati graphics card in hardy?
<vassler> okay , thank you for your help :)
<Jack_Sparrow> D-MAN what model is it
<Dracie> D-MAN:  what card?
<grendal_prime> how can i find out what my working sound device is?
<D-MAN> its ati radeon 1650 pro
<joelmca> Is there a log that tells you from what IP addresses people have attempted to log into your Ubuntu system remotely? I log in via SSH, but want to see if others have tried too.
<Jack_Sparrow> D-MAN sorry have not messed with any of those.
<israel> DasEi: there is a kind of wiki for local pcs too named instiki, but I can't find how get it for ubuntu
<RedWar> ##linux
<RedWar> ##windows
<RedWar> #bash
<arrenlex> D-MAN: You will need the proprietary ATI drivers, nothing free supports that card.
<bluelist> Dracie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80094/
<arrenlex> !fglrx| D-MAN
<ubottu> D-MAN: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HopFlash> Hi! I have a problem to start with my boot cd from ubuntu. Only the following appears: Grub loading... Error 21  any help?
<[TiZ]> Hi there. My home partition is reporting to be full at only 1.8 GB. But I know that it's 3.5 GB! What's going on here? How can I fix it?
<Dracie> bluelist:  lets just make sure your graphics card isn't already configured:  type this in terminal:  glxinfo | grep direct
<Dracie> TiZ sudo fdisk -l in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ] df -h
<Dracie> nevermind better idea jack =]
<hotte-> does anyone know if iwl3945 modul supports ad-hoc?!??!
<hotte-> 6
<hotte->                                     
<israel> I found something if someone is interested this is the link http://lifehacker.com/software/feature/geek-to-live-how-to-host-a-personal-wiki-on-your-home-computer-126052.php
<arrenlex> Dracie: Technically you can have direct rendering without having acceleration, it's better to make sure the OpenGL rendering string to make sure it's not mesa indirect.
<hotte-> sry
<Jack_Sparrow> Dracie np, please go ahead and continue with him
<DasEi> D-MAN: backup xorg.conf  d/l the catalyst-suite (ati-hp), put it to /usr/src , sudo sh        it, reboot
<[TiZ]> Ah, wait... I'm looking in GParted and it's saying that 2.7 GB is in use... that sounds more right. But the disk usage analyzer says that only 1.8 GB is in use. Why the discrepancy?
<Ferrous> that's silly israel
<israel> see you
<Ferrous> now look up "home wiki exploits"
<Ferrous> haha
<Dracie> TiZ in a terminal type df -h
<arrenlex> hotte-: Yes, I have used ad-hoc with that card using iwl3945.
<tiyowan> Hi...anyone here use Empathy on intrepid?
<Dracie> arrenlex:  does it say you have direct rendering though?
<hotte-> arrenlex, damn :( may you can help me in querry a bit?
<kitche> [TiZ]: no discrepancy really you have to remember 5% of that 3.5 GB's is being used for root
<arrenlex> hotte-: What isn't working?
<[TiZ]> Dracie: df -h says that home is 3.3GB. 2.8 is in use. And 400M is free.
<Dracie> TiZ - there you go... you can expand that partition if you need to
<[TiZ]> kitche: So 5% of 3.3 GB translates to 1GB of space not accounted for by the disk usage analyzer?
<arrenlex> Dracie: Not me, you mean bluelist. I was just pointing stuff out. :)
<dr_willis> You can change that 5% reserved
<israel> haha, why silly?, you can have your own wiki in your intranet
<israel> =P
<tiyowan> I'm using empathy on intrepid, and I whenever I call a gtalk contact, the mic/vol. is grayed out and no ring tone sounds. Any ideas?
<kitche> [TiZ]: more like it guesses just like free does most of the time
<bluelist> Dracie: .... :~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<bluelist> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<bluelist> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to free up space in /home, in case it wasn't obvious. I'm trying to use the disk usage analyzer, but there's 1GB of stuff that it's not accounting for somewhere.
<D-MAN> DasEihave no clue what you just told me to do?
<Dracie> bluelist:  thx
<DasEi> israel : why don#t you just set up a fileserver accesible only via dmz ?
<xat_> [TiZ]: I'm guessing /home is an entirely separate partition?
<[TiZ]> xat_: Yep.
<Dracie> [TiZ] sudo apt-get clean
<xat_> then things like apt-get clean wouldn't affect that partition, I imagine
<[TiZ]> Dracie: That didn't help any.
<jgoguen> I'm having a lot of kernel panics since the upgrade to 2.6.29-9 on Intrepid...booting from a live CD and looking at my logs, it doesn't look like there's anything unusual in any of them.  Any thoughts on where I should look for something that might be useful for a bug report, or a link to an open bug report?
<DasEi> D-MAN: open a terminal...
<tiyowan> ok, does on anyone have a gtalk account on a win box? I just need to do a quick audio test.
<xat_> [TiZ]: does that home have a single user?
<D-MAN> DasEi kk
<[TiZ]> xat_: Yep, just me.
<Dracie> bluelist:  have you installed the appropiate drivers?
 * leo_-away as the terminator says: I'll be back
<DasEi> D-MAN: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   /etc/X11/xorg_working
<israel> DasEi: because I want to use the wiki for share some documentation on how to do things by the team
<israel> we already have a fileserver
<DasEi> israel : so simply allow the users to change the files
<bluelist> how do I do that
<Dracie> remind me what card you got, i forgot
<DasEi> D-MAN: go to ati hp , find your driver
<israel> yeah, this is another option, both are ok
<xat_> hm
<D-MAN> DasEi tried that but it didnt do anything
<Dracie> either you need fglrx or the open source ati drivers
<DasEi> D-MAN: it did...
<arrenlex> Dracie: No foss drivers for that card.
<DasEi> D-MAN: d/l 'ed driver ?
<Dracie> kk thx arrenlex
<xat_> [TiZ]: hm. can't say I have the answer. maybe run disk usage analyzer as root to see if there's anything it isn't picking up under regular user mode
<bdelin88> so...
<israel> all depend of the propose
<bdelin88> how do i install one of these...
<Dracie> bluelist:  go into System -> Administration -> hardware drivers
<D-MAN> DasEi lamens terms please im newb!
<bdelin88> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=153722&package_id=170564&release_id=628658
<Dracie> see about enabling drivers
<tiyowan> I'm using empathy on intrepid, and I whenever I call a gtalk contact, the mic/vol. is grayed out and no ring tone sounds. Any ideas?
<DasEi> D-MAN: go to ati homepage , find your driver
<bdelin88> anyone know how to install one of these or which one i should install (barry for my blackberry): http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=153722&package_id=170564&release_id=628658
<russe11> Anybody have any idea where nm-applet stores WEP keys? I want to back up that file before I reformat
<don> how can I check what ports I have open?
<[TiZ]> xat_: Okay then. Thanks.
<D-MAN> DasEi allready did yhat it did nothing
<tiyowan> don: I think you need to check your iptables.
<don> I'm new to linux, how do I do that?
<russe11> don: you could always nmap yourself
<bdelin88> how do i install or configure a .deb file, anyone?
<mikebot> Would anyone be able to tell me why sound doesn't play from firefox? (so like youtube and such), but occasionally it does. And VLC plays sound, but once I open firefox and attempt to play sound, VLC no longer will (until, I think, I close firefox and re-open it)?
<russe11> don: You could just do "sudo nmap localhost"
<tiyowan> don: I'm new, too. I'm sure someone else here knows the cmd to run from terminal.
<RequinB4> bdelin88: double click, but what are you trying to install
<don> russell thank you, installing nmap now
<bdelin88> RequinB4: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=153722&package_id=170564&release_id=628658
<DasE1> D-MAN: its on the desktop now ?
<russe11> don, I think it's possible that you will have some ports open to localhost that are not available to any other users
<russe11> *hosts
<don> russell I need to open a port if it's not
<tiyowan> mikebot: I read on some of the forums about something related to pulseaudio.
<RequinB4> bdelin88: download the appropriate deb for your architecture and version and double click on it.  Its not in the repos
<russe11> don, that should tell you then.
<mikebot> tiyowan: Do you happen to have a link?
<don> okay yeah, shows only 2 ports open, how do I open another?
<D-MAN> DasEi no
<bdelin88> RequinB4: i don't see one for intrepid, should i get closest version?  and it says i am missing "libbarry0" i think
<DasE1> D-MAN: where did you put it ?
<russe11> don, unless you've installed a firewall or something, the only way to "open" a port is to run the app that expects to use it.
<D-MAN> DasEi did it on a previouse hard drive
<don> okay I'll give that a shot
<amikrop> How will we get vendors like Konami, Blizzard and BioWare to write (or just port) games for Linux? :-(
<tiyowan> mikebot: Hang on.
<DasE1> D-MAN: path ?
<bdelin88> RequinB4: it says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libbarry0"
<amikrop> :_-(
<mikebot> tiyowan: Thanks, I appreciate it.
<Dracie> mikebot:  if your using pulse audio you will have issues when using different sound outputs
<RequinB4> bdelin88: you can download that deb from teh same source you just gave me
<don> Okay, must be that the program isn't running yet.  Thanks
<bdelin88> rgr
<D-MAN> DasEi new install other drive was corrupt
<DasE1> D-MAN: so d/l it to desktop then ...
<mikebot> tiyowan: Dracie: It looks like I want to 'killall pulseaudio', but then there is a memory leak or something?
<mikebot> Dracie: Is there a way for me to not use pulseaudio?
<[TiZ]> xat_: Found it.
<D-MAN> DasEi wich one do i download?
<[TiZ]> It was a huge iso I had deleted as root
<JECHO> anyone else notice that Ibex takes up a lot of memory?
<tiyowan> mikebot: Yep. killall pulseaudio should do the trick.
<amikrop> How will we get vendors like Konami, Blizzard and BioWare to write (or just port) games for Linux? :-(
<Dracie> mikebot:  of course, but you will still have issues
<dr_willis> amikrop,  dont hold your breath.
<mikebot> tiyowan: According to the following site, people had memory leak issues with killing pulseaudio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/202089
<bdelin88> amikrop: get more users to linux is what you have to do
<kitche> amikrop: blizzard already does well sort of
<RequinB4> amikrop: the same way you get laws past.  Get a lot of people to agree with you, use linux, and tell them its in their own interest
<don> amikrob a majority of people to complain and write in to them would be what it would take
<dr_willis> amikrop,  if they thought they could make a profit from  it.. vs the cost of doing so.. they would..
<bdelin88> it's simply demand, there is virtually no demand for linux gaming... and too much risk
<mikebot> Dracie: So there is no way to not have issues?
<[TiZ]> How is there risk?
<kitche> amikrop: considering that ID ports games over to Linux all the time which is part of Blizzard
<Darkangel42> i am having problems with my flash player working on firefox, we have updated and installed all adobes and javascript is turned on in firefox, any help???
<bdelin88> bc there is no demand :)
<Dracie> mikebot:  i don't know, but i'm guessing VLC uses OSS or something by default and flash in ffox uses alsa
<RequinB4> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mikebot> Dracie: Are either of those two things related to pulseaudio?
<jgoguen> [TiZ]: if there's no guaranteed sales, they risk losing a lot of money taking the time to port and test their games
<don> TiZ they have to spend the money to code it and port it and the man hours.  If not enough people on linux use the product, they've wasted alot of money and time.
<zetheroo> I am having sound related issues in Hardy ... sound just stops working all of a sudden and I have to reboot to get it back on
<Dracie> mikebot:  read up on pulseaudio
<Dracie> !pulseaudio | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<tiyowan> mikebot: The issue seems to be with pulseaudio and gnome-power-manager.
<[TiZ]> I see. Okay then, thanks for that explanantion. :)
<bdelin88> plus they have to set up tech support for it
<amikrop> Well, Linux has to really get to market share.
<amikrop> I am quite angry about this.
<mikebot> Dracie: Thanks
<tiyowan> mikebot: The bug report says that the gnome-power-manager memory leak problem got fixed in a recent Deb update.
<mikebot> tiyowan: ALright, I'm just going to try it.
<bdelin88> and linux is still at the stage where 70% of it's new user base has no idea what they are doing :)
<bdelin88> amikrop: how do you think MAC feels?
<mikebot> tiyowan: Oh, good. Thanks.
<amikrop> bdelin88: don't know
<bdelin88> it's a really simple matter of DIRECTX really...
<E4emacs4> Bah! if you want games get an Xbox or PS3. Period.
<Hikefu> amikrop, !offtopic
<bdelin88> micro$oft controls directx
<tiyowan> Does anyone have a spare Gtalk account they're using on Pidgin or Empathy or even Windows/Gtalk?
<Hikefu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bdelin88> no it's not hikefu
<tiyowan> I just need to add you as a contact and test my audio. It seems to be on the blink.
<Hikefu> This is for support.
<bdelin88> we're talking about ubuntu and games working on ubuntu :)
<amikrop> I don't say that Linux is perfect, but Windows is much more worse, in every aspect...
<umaxim> hi
<Prez00> any IM programs for linux that can connect to FB?
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dr_willis> Compiters are tools.. tools are not perfect. :P
<Hikefu> I don't care, I just like using !
<bdelin88> lol
<tiyowan> Prez00: What's FB?
<bluelist> Dracie
<umaxim> can some one help me with wi-fi driver
<Hikefu> Football
<nn-main> !!help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RequinB4> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikebot> tiyowan: Ah wonderful, it worked.
<tiyowan> Prez00: Oh no, not facebook you mean. :-)
<bdelin88> omg ubottu shut ur face plz :)
<Prez00> tiyowan: :-)
<Cy> Why does enabeling Compiz "Extra effects make my desktop go grey?
<mikebot> tiyowan: Thanks very much for your help
<E4emacs4> ubottu, is fun to play with , but there is a channel for that i believe its #Ubuntu-bot or something :)
<Darkangel42> trying to install newest version of adobe and gdebi installer is giving me i386 error any help??
<Hikefu> Prez00, hold on
<bdelin88> lol
<bdelin88> Cy: bc something is not set up right
<tiyowan> mikebot: Reading up on the bug reports should point in the direction of a permanent fix. I think a simple update should do the trick. np.
<YlandeFaran> If I want to run a .exe file in linux, does "wine file.exe" work, or do I have to place the file in some special directory first?
<truebosko> Dumb question, but when in Firefox or any other application, how can I type in unicode characters assuming I know the unicode value?
<bdelin88> well thanks BARRY for not working
<russe11> YlandeFaran: that should work
<Hikefu> Prez00, install this http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/
<don> YlandeFaran wine file.exe  should work fine
<Cy> Any Help appreciated :)
<nn-main> ~hi
<umaxim> RequinB4 i read this but i have another type of problem i try to found
<Prez00> Hikefu: coolness, will try it out, thanks
<tiyowan> Hikefu: You wouldn't happen to know any good apps for voice chatting on Gtalk?
<Cy> bdelin88: Any help appreciated :)
<RequinB4> umaxim: provide more details
<jgoguen> I'm having a lot of kernel panics since the upgrade to 2.6.29-9 on Intrepid...booting from a live CD and looking at my logs, it doesn't look like there's anything unusual in any of them.  Any thoughts on where I should look for something that might be useful for a bug report, or a link to an open bug report?
<Hikefu> tiyowan, at the moment, I'm quite certain that it's not supported.
<bdelin88> Cy: lol i don't even know what i am doing tbh
<umaxim> my driver writu to me thar driver turn of but stay use and i can not activate it
<amikrop> So, Microsoft did a huge, imperialistic marketing movement, and owned the 90% of the market share. Now, we (= users that have realized that Windows sucks) have to suffer the consequences: NO support from many big software and hardware vendors... :-(
<heret1c> Is there a way to make windows open bottom center instead of top left, by default?
<tiyowan> Hikefu...hmm....ok.
<amikrop> That's just unfair.
<E4emacs4> amikrop, that sounds about right :(
<RequinB4> amikrop: on the bright side, it has made our installation and free driver libraries a lot better
<Cy> Does any one know how to remove the proprietry ATI drivers, cause my problem started aftre updateing :(
<tiyowan> Hikefu: I couldn't interest you in a little experiment could I?
<amikrop> I just don't want to use Windows. We live in a democratic society. Why don't Gamer-makers and Hardware-makers think of me?
<Hikefu> tiyowan, from what I have read, it may be supported natively in gmail in the future, but who knows when that will be. You might look into voice chat and jabber.
<jgoguen> amikrop: you have to give their marketing guys credit though...no other company could convince people not only that they're going to buy crap, but also that they like it :)
<tiyowan> amikrop: Dual-boot?
<DasE1> D-MAN: have it down ?
<slayton> amikrop, no you live in a capitolistic society
<Davey> they think of the money
<Hikefu> tiyowan, such as?
<slayton> amikrop, where people do what will cost them the least and make them the most money
<bluelist> can I see a healthy copy of someones Xorg.conf
<slayton> amikrop, democracy has nothing to do it with
<slayton> with it*
<RequinB4> bluelist: that file is pretty much useless with new versions of X and it will vary from box to box
<bdelin88> Cy: good luck getting anything to work with ATI, ATI does not support linux drivers... nvidia on the other hand does
<RequinB4> bluelist: what is your problem
<tiyowan> Hikefu, well, could you install empathy on your sys and run a quick test with me? I need to track down what I think is an audio prob.
<CO2Games> ok well the ps2 is connecting successfully but when it tries to authenticate it says the dns server didn't respond
<bdelin88> has anyone installed barry before?
<tiyowan> bdelin88: Running ATI drivers right now on intrepid.
<DarkKnight> hey while installing my new printer i dont seem to be seeing my printer version...but i do see other versions
<amikrop> OK. So the solution is that Linux has to get in the market share, as in 30%. That will shake Game-makers and Hardware-makers...
<bdelin88> tiyowan: with compiz enabled?
<CO2Games> I followed the firestarter shared connection guide
<bluelist> RequinB4: I need to change my boot list order and countdown and add screen resotutions
<DarkKnight> hey while installing my new printer i dont seem to be seeing my printer version...but i do see other versions...can anyone plzz help me
<Cy> bdelin88: But it was working fine till I updated?
<Hikefu> tiyowan, sorry, I would, but I run openbox without gnome and installing empathy and it's accompanying dependencies drags a lot of unwanted files onto my system.
<nighthawk08> got a problem configuring the network card,. anybody help...
<slayton> bluedusk, to edit the boot order edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CO2Games> but I'm afraid I may have made a few mistakes because my computer is not connected to the modem, but to another router
<exodus_ms> LjL> ping?
<tiyowan> bdelin88: Yes, absolutely. With all the bangs and whistles.
<tiyowan> Hikefu: np
<bdelin88> amikrop: yes but then we are still dealing with the same directx problem i think, microsoft still holds the bread and butter for gaming platforms
<amikrop> Well, we MUST do something to make more and more people use Linux. Can't they see it? Windows just sucks...
<greenmanspirit> anyone else have an Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller and have it actually working well in ibex
<bdelin88> tiyowan: nice :) quite a lot of improvement then since I tried on my laptop with ati a while back, good news :)
<lippy> Anyone can provide some LTSP help?
<amikrop> bdelin88: If Linux gets into the market share, then, games will be ported to OpenGL...
<nighthawk08> got a problem configuring the network card,. anybody help...
<RequinB4> bluelist: can't help with boot list order, but new X doesn't use xorg.conf for screen res, it actively checks what is allowed by your driver.  You can try and reconfigure xorg with  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bdelin88> Cy: updated intrepid?  My nvidia crashed as well, I just reinstalled the drivers and let it update kernel/xorg and good to go
<DasE1> !ask | lippy
<ubottu> lippy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tuxdroidfan> can someone help me with mplayer?
<tuxdroidfan> Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll
<amikrop> Because the companies' target group will use OpenGL.
<RequinB4> !pm | umaxim
<ubottu> umaxim: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<tiyowan> bdelin88: It works beautifully. The default install auto-detects the card and lists proprietary drivers as well.
<DarkKnight> hey while installing my new printer i dont seem to be seeing my printer version...but i do see other versions...can anyone plzz help me
<sjwalters> nighthawk08 whats the story
<bdelin88> amikrop: but opengl is not near as wonderful :)
<DasE1> greenmanspirit: should work with alsa
<bdelin88> tiyowan: nice :D
<renegade420> Has anyone tried ubuntu 8.10?
<amikrop> bdelin88: what do you mean?
<heogen> hello
<slayton> tuxdroidfan, are you looking to get mplayer support for windows? This isn't the place go to #mplayer
<Cy> bdelin88: No Hardy :)
<heogen> I can't play movie from my usb?
<Hikefu> amikrop, I love linux, but remember, having multiple OSs sparks competition that is great for everyone.
<umaxim> RequinB4: ok i will know
<slayton> renegade420, lots of people have
<tiyowan> amikrop: Why not just dual-boot?
<bdelin88> amikrop: i just always see better frames with directx games
<heogen> When a try to play  a movie from the usb
<heogen> show me this error
<slayton> heogen, what do you mean? explain your problem
<bluelist> I don't know if I'm using "new X"
<amikrop> Hikefu: Yes, if everyone used multiple OSes, then yes.
<E4emacs4> renegade420, tried it, didnt like it, went back to 8.04 as fast as i could :)
<heogen> could not determine type of stream
<lippy> Can't get ltsp-build-client to work after upgrading from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10.  Problems with dpkg configure of hal package.
<slayton> bluelist, are you using 8.04 or 8.10 if you're using 8.10 then you're using the new x
<RequinB4> heogen: what file type
<amikrop> bdelin88: Well, OpenGL can be improved...
<bluelist> 8.04
<tiyowan> amikrop: Personally I read that Vista tanked badly, most of the corp. aren't even considering using it. They'll probably shift to Win. 7 when it RTMs.
<umaxim> RequinB4: my problem this i can not activate my wifi card it write to me that it turn of but stay use and doesn not activate
<sjwalters> nighthawk08?
<DarkKnight> hey while installing my new printer i dont seem to be seeing my printer version...but i do see other versions...can anyone plzz help me
<slayton> bluelist, then you're using the old x configuration
<bdelin88> amikrop: it's been around and "improving" forever lol
<nighthawk08> sjwalters: I am trying to configure the network card,. but without success, it isn't being showed in the ifconfig as well no eth0
<heogen> <slayton> I trying to play a movie with Totem
<Hikefu> amikrop, plus, remember, without windows, we couldn't be selfrighteous linux users
<Hikefu> :)
<heogen> <slayton> from my usb
<slayton> heogen, right I get that but what is the file type what is the error you're getting
<RequinB4> umaxim: what is the output of lspci | grep Network
<amikrop> bdelin88: Especially, if nVidia and stuff take the Linux thing more seriously
<slayton> heogen, I need more information then "the movie won't play"
<kitche> DarkKnight: then most likely your printer is not supported but could be supported by using another version I know that's how some HP printers work
<slayton> heogen, the more specific you can make your question the better
<renegade420> Well would anyone recommend ubuntu 8.10 for the eee pc 701 series?
<amikrop> Hikefu: why not?
<jeswhy> can i speak here?
<heogen> <slayton>  ok let me put it again
<slayton> jeswhy, sure, just ask questions
<bdelin88> amikrop: linux, even though it is very nice right now, just still isn't "there" for the typical user
<amikrop> bdelin88: why not?
<sjwalters> nighthawk08 what kind of card do you have?
<tiyowan> It took a long while for nVidia and ATI to get their act together for Windows as well.
<Hikefu> amikrop, windows makes me feel good about using linux
<CyBurnett> Hello!
<tiyowan> Besides driver support is *horrible* in Vista.
<DarkKnight> kitche; that's a wiered answer....i just can't buy any printer...possibly i have to make changes to coding
<DasEi> ﻿ jeswhy: ubuntu-related, yup
<RequinB4> Hikefu: The more i learn how to be a poweruser in windows the more I'm able to make it look like linux.
<slayton> bdelin88, why not? that depends on who you ask. I've installed ubuntu on my mothers computer she is completely computer illiterate and finds it easier to use then XP
<nighthawk08> sjwalters: some sort of ethernet card,. do not know the exact brand...
<heogen> <slayton> when I open ogle the error is
<bdelin88> amikrop: well yes you can take a bunch of steps to make it looks nice and things like that, but it looks very ugly out of the box imo, they need things like screenlets and awn packaged right into it
<amikrop> Hikefu: :P
<RequinB4> heogen: install VLC and open it with that
<tiyowan> renegade420: Just try out the os with a liveCD on your system.
<sjwalters> nighthawk08: are you running linux right now?
<heogen> <slayton> ERROR[ogle_nav]: faild to open/read the DVD
<heogen> file_selector_change_root: DVDSetDVDRoot: Root not set
<slayton> bdelin88, aesthetics have nothing to do with useability
<bdelin88> slayton: lol that is because she hasn't tried installing anything yet :)
<umaxim> RequinB4: its write to many i just begin use ubuntu and stay study how all work
<amikrop> bdelin88: That's mostly a marketing issue.
<nighthawk08> on the other machine, ye, I am trying to connect it to the web and lan...
<slayton> bdelin88, um.. have you talked to her? No you havne't I showed her how to use synaptic and she is doing fine
<zetheroo> does anyone know how to fix a sound issue in Hardy?
<bdelin88> slayton: agreed, but the average computer user likes aesthetics :)
<Hikefu> RequinB4, you're right. With the proper knowledge and effort well spent, both systems can be made to both reflect and suit your own needs. I have nothing against either OS.
<amikrop> bdelin88: Out of the box image of the product, is marketing.
<umaxim> RequinB4: but it is does not show my card
<demonspork> !ask zetheroo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask zetheroo
<RequinB4> umaxim: what card do you have
<slayton> bdelin88, but asthetics don't mean anything why do you think people are downgrading from vista to XP
<demonspork> !ask | zetheroo
<heogen> <RequinB4>  thank you, but would like to use too ogle
<ubottu> zetheroo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tiyowan> Aesthetics can be changed.
<slayton> asthetics don't make up for a crappy experience bdelin88
<tiyowan> slayton: Agreed. I did that.
<umaxim> RequinB4: linksys WUSB300N
<bdelin88> slayton: yes, but what if it is not synaptic, what if she has to compile or configure from the command line?
<lorenzo> hi, i have downloaded Songbird 1.0, how do i install it on Ibex? thanks.
<RequinB4> !dvd | heogen
<ubottu> heogen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zetheroo> ﻿demonspork: I have several times ... :)
<nighthawk08> sjwalters: on the other machine, ye, I am trying to connect it to the web and lan...
<slayton> bdelin88, well the _average_ user doesn't need to do that then!
<sjwalters> nighthawk08: so you have two network cards?
<zetheroo> ﻿demonspork: my sound just stops working every now and then and I have to reboot to get it working again ...
<slayton> heogen, what is the file type?
<bdelin88> slayton: honestly, vista is quite nice now, it has come a long way, and performance-wise, it is much more stable and robust from XP, it also know how to keep itself healthy
<sjwalters> Can you give me a dump of both ifconfig and lsmod?
<heogen> <ubottu> thank you
<RequinB4> umaxim: do you have a CD for the card
<slayton> bdelin88, sure but 18 months ago nobody would touch it.
<demonspork> zetheroo, I would suggest postings in the community forums if no one responds to your question here
<sjwalters> (Priv msg).
<nighthawk08> sjwalters: two different machines,. I got a network card in each...
<umaxim> RequinB4: yes
<jeswhy> it's my first time to use pidgin, i am still not famillar with it and dont konw how to use it successfully ,there are so many people here...
<bdelin88> slayton: yes but that was 18 months ago
<tiyowan> bdelin88: There was an article comparing vista to xp out in tomshardware....
<zetheroo> ﻿demonspork: I have a number of errors in my logs pertaining to sound etc ...
<heogen> <slayton>  file_selector_change_root: DVDSetDVDRoot: Root not set
<bdelin88> slayton: 18 months ago UBUNTU crashed and burned on my ati laptop and wouldn't even boot x, i speant 4 days trying to get it to work, as an "average" user, that's terrible :)
<slayton> bdelin88, i'll admit that vista and osX are prettier then gnome with a tricked out compiz setting but still a pretty dead dog is still a dead dog...
<umaxim> RequinB4: i was installed it before but when i connect to some network ubuntu is freez and stop working i must turn of computer and turn on agan for computer work
<slayton> bdelin88, again you said that ubuntu ISN'T ready for the average user not ubuntu WASN'T ready
<RequinB4> umaxim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611273
<RequinB4> umaxim: does it work and stop connecting OR does it not work at all?
<greenmanspirit> DasEl: it has a lot of issues, one being that the speakers don't shut off when you plug in headphones, also when i try to adjust the volume the left and right channel will go to random levels and sometimes it will just send crackling to the speakers, i know the speakers are fine because the crackling wasn't there last week with hardy
<slayton> bdelin88, anyway this really isn't the place if you want to continue pm me or we can go over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bdelin88> slayton: Ubuntu will be sufficient for windows users, IMHO, when a windows user can accomplish everything they can do in windows, but in linux, and do it with a GUI, and much much more
<zetheroo> does anyone know why my sound fritzes out when I watch something on Youtube? ...
<jeswhy> anyone can tell why i can't play the movie?
<slayton> zetheroo, do you you have libflashsupport installed?
<RequinB4> jeswhy: details, please
<tiyowan> jeswhy: Which player are you using?
<RequinB4> jeswhy: which file type
<zetheroo> ﻿slayton: no
<umaxim> RequinB4: i do it when i begin connet all freez
<tiyowan> jeswhy: Are you trying to play a file, a disc?
<jeswhy> the defaut one
<heogen> <slayton> do you have idea how can change root for this file  DVDSetDVDRoot: Root not set
<bdelin88> slayton: lol if you're really interested in talking about it further, sure
<zetheroo> ﻿slayton: someone else said to remove it ... so I never installed it
<RequinB4> umaxim: follow the instructions in that link
<zetheroo> !?
<lippy> Anyone got LTSP working on 8.10?
<RequinB4> jeswhy: Try installing VLC from add/remove and opening with that
<tiyowan> jeswhy: Are you trying to play a DVD disc?
<umaxim> RequinB4: i done this but it does not help
<RequinB4> umaxim: i don't know then
<slayton> heogen, what do you mean by changeroot?
<amikrop> http://blog.anamazingmind.com/2008/03/real-reason-we-use-linux.html :P
<jeswhy> tiyowan ,should i download some other player?
<tehan> is there a printable version of the help documentation files
<RequinB4> umaxim: I think you need to update your wireles drivers but you'll have to ask someone else how
<umaxim> RequinB4: i will try thanks for help
<tiyowan> jeswgtL RequinB4 has the right idea. Please go to Applications -> Add/Remove, and install VLC player. That should fix you right up.
<tiyowan> er, jeswhy
<umaxim> RequinB4: can you recomend some card which i can by and it will work propertly
<RequinB4> umaxim: I'm not qualified to say - I think you can google and find some compatibility lists online
<jeswhy> thanks ,i have a try
<umaxim> RequinB4: ok i will try =)
<zetheroo> ﻿slayton: so should I have it installed?
<tiyowan> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<heogen> <slayton> when a write ogle in the terminal it is open, and when a play the movie the information in the terminal es: ERROR[ogle_nav]: faild to open/read the DVD
<heogen> file_selector_change_root: DVDSetDVDRoot: Root not set
<slayton> zetheroo, well you can try... if you see problems then just remove it
<RequinB4> tiyowan: that's useful
<zetheroo> ﻿slayton: ok
<slayton> heogen, sorry don't know what the problem is
<heogen> <slayton> ok
<tiyowan> RequinB4: And I'm still a newbie! :-)
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone helpme in installing my printer
<RequinB4> heogen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tiyowan> Ok, I need to some help with empathy on intrepid. Can't seem to get any sound. Anyone try this?
<RequinB4> heogen: if you do everything on that page I guarentee it'll work i'm just not sure which you need
<heogen> <RequinB4> thank you, I'll look this page
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone helpme in installing my printer
<slayton> DarkKnight, be Patient!
<slayton> !patient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<jeswhy> there is no vlc player in the applications....how to find it?
<slayton> !patients
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients
<heret1c> tiyowan: it could be pulse-relaed. try alsa.
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: Which printer is it?
<slayton> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<RequinB4> jeswhy: you can look at the link i gave above to heogen, and search for "VLC" not vlc player
<RequinB4> or*
<CO2Games> "Network error (-612): The DNS server didn't respond."
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; HP D2568... i m not able to install the drivers for it
<lipinski> Can anyone help troubleshoot LTSP problem after upgrade to 8.10?
<tiyowan> heret1c: The rest of the sound works fine on other apps. Do you recommend I try killall pulseaudio? I'm a newbie, so.
<CO2Games> I keep getting this with this configuration for a shared wifi connection on firestarted
<DarkKnight> slayton; see my private message
<heogen> <RequinB4> ok. i'll to install the VLC player
<heogen> <RequinB4> thank you
<RequinB4> heh, VLC plays things pretending to be remotely like a multimedia file
<heret1c> tiyowan: I yse neither, so can't advise. Just a hunch re. pulse.
<joelmca> Hi....does "exim4" run by default on Ubuntu 8.04?
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: Plug the printer in your PC and turn it on, do you see any notifications pop up saying Ready for printing?
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; no i dont see
<filthpig> Hi, what gfx card do you guys recommend for flowing gfx through wine? I'm currently looking at an AMD HD4670, and I wonder what I might achieve by overclocking it
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; infact i havent installed the drivers for it...while installing the drivers...i couldn't find it for my model
<filthpig> (I currently use a GF8600GT and want something more powerful)
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: Please do this. Click on System, then Administration, and then Printing. Now choose Add New Printer. Please say whether it detects the printer.
<sere> can someone please tell me how to remove weather.ttf font that i installed
<MasterAkia> I have a couple of questions, First how do i get my nvidea drivers loaded, i downloaded the linux verion of it, and i can get it to run do i have to do it in terminal?
<slayton> sere you can remove it from the fonts/ dir
<MasterAkia> cant*
<sere> slaytanic, where is that located
<slayton> MasterAkia, did you try installing the drivers from the restricted drivers menu?
<MasterAkia> i donno what that us i kinda new to ubuntu
<arrenlex> !nvidia | MasterAkia
<ubottu> MasterAkia: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DarkKnight> yes i do see... mine is D2568...and i see D2500 series connected to a usb port
<slayton> MasterAkia, are you runnig 8.10 or 8.04
<RequinB4> filthpig: there shouldn't be any difference in wine than otherwise - if its compaitble and more powerful with more memory i'll preform better.  most of wine's processes go through the main processer
<MasterAkia> 8.04
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; yes i do see... mine is D2568...and i see D2500 series connected to a usb port
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: Good. Just click on the Forward button, and then on Apply. You should be all set.
<elig> anyone use vba-m?
<slayton> MasterAkia, click Settings-->Administration-->Hardware Drivers
<slayton> MasterAkia, does the nvidia card show up?
<sug1> how do i install mplayer?
<slayton> sug1, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<RequinB4> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Gumby> does anyone here know if there are forcedeth driver issues in intrepid?  My network stops working after awhile and in syslog it looks like the driver has thrown up
<filthpig> RequinB4: so wine uses cpu for running DX?
<RequinB4> ah
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; but in the models list i dont see D2500 series...there's only till D2400
<fa2s> hi, what command i use to see the free space in the hd?
<MasterAkia> Slayton: there nothing there
<lipinski> Help with LTSP on 8.10?  anyone?
<nighthawk08> I am trying to configure the network card,. but without success, it isn't being showed in the ifconfig as well no eth0
<jeswhy> people here is so kind:)
<sug1> slayton:  with gui is sudo apt-get install mplayer-gui?
<arrenlex> fa2s: df -h
<filthpig> sug1: use Synaptic, or "add/Remove" in your apllications menu
<slayton> MasterAkia, try opening a terminal and typing "ls pci | grep vga" then pm me the result
<ty> sup
<sere> slayton, where is the default font dir?
<ty> what is the subject
<fa2s> thanks!
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: Hang on.
<RequinB4> filthpig: I'm 80% sure all wine does is convert DX rather than render - but either way there won't be a difference between wine and windows for upgrading besides you might want more memory
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; okk
<slayton> sug1, try smplayer
<nighthawk08> anybody, know anything about networking?
<slayton> sere hold on let me find it
<sere> slayton, ty
<slayton> nighthawk08, just ask your questions
<ty> nighthack08: yes
<nighthawk08> I got a none active ethernet card, and I am trying to configure it, ....
<filthpig> RequinB4: well, Wine does deliver very much poorer FPS than a native Windows install, all tests show that.. :/
<ty> ok
<nighthawk08> it isn't being showed in the ifconfig at all...
<ty> does ubuntu detect it?
<nighthawk08> no
<ty> is it built in
<ty> or a card
<ty> ?
<nighthawk08> it is a card
<ty> ok
<RequinB4> filthpig: true, and that loss is going to be true no matter if you have a jeep under your box.  I'm talking percent increase
<slayton> sere how did you install the font?
<ty> do you know what model it is?
<testingserver> i don't own this computer, how can i know if its 64 bit or not?
<nighthawk08> ty: I do not know the exact brand of it
<ty> ok
<sere> slayton, kfontview
<ty> testingserver: look in your bios startup screen
<ty> nighthawk08: ok
<RequinB4> filthpig: the problem is doing doin the directx its the extra steps required to put it on your screen
<RequinB4> isn't*
<nighthawk08> ty: what?
<slayton> sere are you running kde?
<m1r> hello, just installed 8.10 and both wirless cards D-link g-122 and 2200BG shows as disabled, also unable to make conection via mobile broadband, any fix for this ?
<testingserver> ty: i know it supports 64bit, what i need to know is if this ubuntu version is 64bit
<sug1> FliesLikeABrick: i rather just install it through terminal
<RedWar> I am wondering, anyone been able to get VM player to run Vista and with IE 7 and Windows Media Player 11 in Hardy?
<mistya> hallo!
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: I can't find any solutions on the forums. I'd recommend you try the 2400 drivers, just get it up and running, and search the Ubuntu forums for anyone else with that model.
<mistya> i have a kernel problem!
<RequinB4> filthpig: conclusion - upgrade and it'll work better, but there's nothing about wine or ubuntu that would make you choose a different card than the one you'd normally upgrade too
<Veinor> hmm
<ty> or you can look in hwinfo
<mistya> my ipw2200 don't work with the latest intrepid kernel.. why?
<ty> testingserver: type that in terminal
<sere> slayton, no fluxbox but i have kde installed
<ty> oh
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; i tried it already...but it wasn't working
<ty> all ubuntu versions support 64 bit
<ty> even the 32 bit versions
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: I'm sorry, I can't help you more.
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; hey can you just check this out   https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/50334
<ty> <testingserver> ty: i know it supports 64bit, what i need to know is if this ubuntu version is 64bit>
<ty> i missread that
<tiyowan> mistya: Try iwconfig from terminal.
<slayton> sere sorry I don't know where kde or fluxbox save fonts
<ty> but all ubuntu versions should work with 64 bit
<sarat> ubuntu 8.0.4 has become slow after installing upgrades
<sug1> All of my movies including avis, dvds are playing in slow motion within totem and mplayer.  how do i fix this?
<sarat> can anyone help me abt that
<testingserver> ty: yes, but there is a difference, right? i need to download a software right now, and it is asking me which version of ubuntu I have installed, if its 32 or 64bit
<sere> slayton, np ill figure it out...ty
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: It could work.
<ty> just download 32 bit
<arrenlex> sug1: Can you launch it in mplayer from the command line and then pastebin all the output it gives you?
<ty> software
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; i tried this procedure upto removing the hplip.....so how do i reinstall it
<nn-main> test!
<ty> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<nn-main> ok
<ty> lol
<sug1> arrenlex: yea, but it freezes within mplayer, and totem goes in slow motion
<ty> <testingserver> ty: yes, but there is a difference, right? i need to download a software right now, and it is asking me which version of ubuntu I have installed, if its 32 or 64bit>
<ty> get 32 bit software for it
<arrenlex> sug1: Doesn't matter, the output will still be helpful.
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal. Then type sudo hp-setup.
<DarkKnight> !test nn-main
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about test nn-main
<ty> !test ubuntu 32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about test ubuntu 32
<ty> hmm
<DarkKnight> !test |nn-main
<ubottu> nn-main: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<sarat> can i get a light ubuntu installation
<testingserver> well, i'm going to download 32 version...
<testingserver> thank you anyway :-)
<ty> ok
<arrenlex> ty: What does the command "file /bin/cat" say?
<sarat> ty?
<ty> ??
<ty> for what?
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; i says command not found
<wcdl> how can i get the graphic card VIA CHROME HC IGP WDDM to work on 8.10
<arrenlex> ty: Are you trying to find out if you're running 32 or 64-bit ubuntu?
<ty> no
<sug1> arrenlex: hold on let me
<ty> that was a different guy
<arrenlex> Ah
<ty> i was helping him
<wcdl> hi all  how can i get the graphic card VIA CHROME HC IGP WDDM to work on 8.10
<testingserver> arrenlex: i am.
<ty> but thanks anyway
<arrenlex> testingserver: What does "file /bin/cat" say/
<exodus_ms> jrib> ping?
<ty> wcdl: edit xorg.conf
<sug1> arrenlex: how would i set mplayer to play from a dvd mplayer /media/cdrom  ~~~liek that?
<testingserver> let me see arrenlex
<ty> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zetheroo> ﻿slayton: that seems to have fixed the issue ... thanks heaps
<wcdl> i already did that but no results
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: Hmmm...I think you need to reinstall hplip from Synaptic Package Manager...try that.
<wcdl> ty: i already did that but no results
<mortuis99> can someone tell me how to get the latest PIDGIN in cammandline PLEASE
<arrenlex> sug1: Ugh, it's painful from the command line... in theory it's just "mplayer dvd://" but in most cases you also need to know the title number of the movie itself. Can you try it on an avi?
<ty> ubuntu 8.10 auto configures allot of the graphics stuff
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: System -> Administration -> Synap. Pack. Man.
<slayton> zetheroo, no problem!
<slayton> zetheroo, glad that a "stupid kid" like me could help
<ty> what is exemplt?
<testingserver> arrenlex: believe me, its impossible to read.
<wcdl> but this one is very difficult
<arrenlex> testingserver: Sorry?
<jrib> exodus_ms: what's up?
<wcdl> i could get it working on 8.04 but not in 8.10
<ty> hmm download this...
<joeb3_> mortuis99, apt-get install pidgin
<zetheroo> ﻿slayton: hey ... we are all clever in one way or another .... :) that is what makes this whole "circus" work ...
<sug1> arrenlex: i got a black box this time :D
<sug1> arrenlex: though i don't think anything is happen
<arrenlex> sug1: What's the output in the terminal?
<ty> wcdl: http://tyspage.doesntexist.com/chrome.sh ill tell you when you can download it
<exodus_ms> jrib> networking problem
<testingserver> arrenlex: gedit simply doesnt open the file, and vim does, but its everything screwed, a lot of @@@@@@ and other special chars
<arrenlex> testingserver: No, that's a command you run in a terminal. "file /bin/cat"
<exodus_ms> jrib> if you have time, could you please take a look at this for me. -->http://pastie.org/330424
<testingserver> oh
<testingserver> :D
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; i installed it....now when i type hp-set up....i entered 0 for usb...but then it says printer not found..though i connected the printer
<testingserver>  ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<testingserver> thanks a lot
<testingserver> :D
<arrenlex> testingserver: looks 32-bit to me.
<testingserver> yep, i think so
<testingserver> thank you
<wcdl> ty: download done
<jrib> exodus_ms: no clue
<exodus_ms> jrib> cool, thank you
<wcdl> ty: now i have just to ,/configure it?
<sug1> arrenlex: http://pastbin.com/d252f3999
<ty> wcdl: you gota the script executable
<ty> and then double click it
<wcdl> yes ill try it right now
<nn-main> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ty> ok
<ty> if this script messes your graphics up in anyway just boot into recovery-mode and use the xfix option
<ty> wcdl: ^^^
<arrenlex> sug1: What happens if you run that as mplayer -vo x11 dvd://
<wcdl> yes
<ty> does the script work for you?
<wcdl> im gona try it now
<ty> ok
<wcdl> is in other pc
<ty> ok
<wcdl> wait a second ill show results
<ty> ok
<ty> post it in a private message
<ty> to me
<ty> !enter > ty
<ubottu> ty, please see my private message
<ty> i was posting to many messages
<sug1> arrenlex: if you want. i can send you whole terminal output. but it says the selected video out device is incompatible with this codec
<nn-main> ty, check this out!
<ty> ok
<filthpig> hey guys, I just noticed something: When copying flac songs onto my ipod, rhythmbox converts it to mp3 but does not compress the files, so I end up with songs on like 40 mb on the ipod.. that's not quite ideal when you have 2 gb storage :P
<arrenlex> sug1: It always says that, it doesn't mean anything. As long as it plays...
<nn-main> linuxmain, tell ty about ubuntu
<ty> cool
<slayton> filthpig, do the songs play on your ipod?
<nn-main> linuxmain, tell ty about linuxmain
<filthpig> slayton: aye
<slayton> filthpig, aye == yes?
<ty> i know what Linux is
<nn-main> ty, its so less junk acumulates here
<filthpig> slayton: aye. (yes ;)
<nn-main> ty, linuxmain is my site
<ty> oh
<ty> cool
<zerodevice> hi everyone, i wanted to know. how to do auto shutdown in ubuntu with or without user login or sudo? is there any applications that runs like a "service".
<zachb> I'm having trouble w/ grub. I'm trying to boot /dev/sda9, which should be (hd0, 10), but it claims partition not found. I also have a /dev/sda10, so I'm not just 1 off. Its contained in an extended partition (/dev/sda2), and I don't know if that's what's causing it problems.
<ty> tyspage, tell ty about ubuntu
<ty> aww
<nn-main> ty, i run my own webservers
<slayton> filthpig, thats really weird I didn't think that mp3s supported that high of bitrate.... its probably trying to do a lossless compression thats why the files are soo big
<ty> me too
<tiredbones> when i start firefox i lose my top and lower gnome panels. I haven't touch my system since i install release 8.04. to cancel firfox i have to use the quit option of file.   file -> quit. can someone point to some doc on how to fix this?
<arrenlex> !cron | zerodevice
<ubottu> zerodevice: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<R0b0t1> I saw a site that told you how to save your installed packages so you could reinstall, etc, does anyone have a link to this site?
<ty> nn-main: tyspage.doesntexist.com is mine
<slayton> tiredbones start firefox and press F11
<nn-main> ty, i can fix that
<ty> fix what?
<Jack_Sparrow> zachb are you sure that is right  9 = 10 and not 9 = 8
<filthpig> slayton, maybe. I dunno. I'll reconnect the ipod and check again
<mortuis99> when i use apt-get install pidgin  to install it installs ver 2.4.1 when the latest is 2.5.2  how can i get the newest ver?
<arrenlex> tiredbones: This is probably silly, but have you tried pressing F11 in firefox?
<zachb> Jack_Sparrow: wow, thanks :Þ
<sug1> arrenlex: it still didn't play :-/
<jrib> mortuis99: what ubuntu version?
<ty> sudo apt-get install pidgen-2.5.2
 * zachb facepalms
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<anfangs> hi #ubuntu. This is more of a networking question. If I am behind a router and I don't have access to port forwarding (apartment complex) is there anyway I can remotely access my machine?
<nn-main> ty, http://linuxmain.net http://drupal.linuxmain.net http://pastebin.linuxmain.net ****** Ect
<joeb3_> R0b0t1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479071
<arrenlex> sug1: Is it possible to try an avi instead of a dvd? dvds in mplayer are a pain.
<mortuis99> HH
<tiredbones> thanks for the f11 solution.
<jrib> mortuis99: you can install 2.5.2 from the hardy-backports repository
<arrenlex> anfangs: Is port 22 open?
<NotADJ> anfangs: You could tunnel IPv6, but that is semi-complicated...
<slayton> tiredbones, no problem
<anfangs> arrenlex: not sure
<Ferrous> hello. I need to do this --> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/10/move-wubi-ubuntu-install-to-an-external-usb-drive/
<NotADJ> !ipv6 | anfangs
<ubottu> anfangs: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<NotADJ> Oops
<Ferrous> in vista, which doesnt contain the correct boot files :/
<wcdl> man nothing happend
<mortuis99> through synaptic?
<arrenlex> anfangs: If it is, just use ssh
<NotADJ> Wrong link anfangs
<wcdl> ty: nothing happend
<tiredbones> arrenlex, by pressing f11 what did i do?
<ty> with what?
<anfangs> arrenlex: thanks. I will try that.
<filthpig> slayton: well Rhythmbox is still saying the song is 46 mb.. I also used soundconverter to convert from flac to mp3 (same album), and those tracks show up in a "normal" size; 5-10 mb
<sug1> arrenlex: freezes after a second :-/
<wcdl> with the script
<slayton> Ferrous, why not just boot to linux, burn a backup of your /home and then re-install
<arrenlex> tiredbones: Turned firefox fullscreen mode off.
<ty> oh
<slayton> filthpig, thats what I thought
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; u ther
<anfangs> NotADJ: I will try to find something on ipv6 tunneling
<ty> double click and hit run from terminl
<tiredbones> arrenlex, how did i turn it on?
<ty> chmod it to 755
<arrenlex> tiredbones: By hitting f11.
<wcdl> i did that and nothing
<Ferrous> slaytanic, i am running a Wubi install, will that work? i'm unsure how to do it anyway :)
<NotADJ> anfangs: Both Client and Server need IPv6
<arrenlex> tiredbones: Accidentally, I'm assuming
<tiredbones> arrenlex, ok thanks.
<hidzalot> I'm new to linux how do i install the programs after i download them ?
<Ferrous> i will switch over to ubuntu real quick if you think it will work
<NotADJ> hidzalot: How did you download them?
<anfangs> NotADJ: does ubuntu server 8.10 support ipv6?
<nn-main> linuxmain, seen jussi01
<linuxmain> jussi01 was last seen in #ubuntu 9 weeks 3 days ago saying ''.
<NotADJ> anfangs: You need IPv6, but yes.
<wcdl> !
<hidzalot> of the internet to my disk top
<sug1> arrenlex: are you still there?
<NotADJ> hidzalot: What type of file did you download?
<nn-main> !wireless
<barbguar> Hello is there someone who could help me with a problem installing ubuntu-eee on my eee pc 900?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arrenlex> sug1: Yes. Have you said something?
<DarkKnight> hey i m not finding the right driver for my printer
<hidzalot> adobe flash player
<arrenlex> sug1: Playing an avi in mplayer freezes after a second? Is that with or without -vo x11?
<s0|> is there a why to an online resize of a ext3 partition ?
<NotADJ> hidzalot: Use synaptic, flashplayer-nonfree should do it.
<s0|> *way
<nn-main> linuxmain, ubuntu wireless is <reply>Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linuxmain> nn-main: Okay.
<sug1> arrenlex: yes. it wasn't working , but i found a work around.  i forgot that my teamspeak was still open.  is there any way to run mplayer with other programs? like opera, wine, or teamspeak?
<Austin`> What is the alternate port for ssh when upgrading using do-release-upgrade
<hidzalot> ok ill try it
<NotADJ> !synaptic > hidzalot
<ubottu> hidzalot, please see my private message
<NotADJ> :D
<ty> wcdl: hmm i dont exactly know what is wrong with the script i didnt make it jdong had posted it on the ubuntuforums and i just grabbed it
<barbguar> is there a channel for ubuntu-eee
<nn-main> ty, that last line I did is how you set data to that bot ... incase you ever need to use it :)
<NotADJ> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<ubottu> Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in intrepid
<arrenlex> sug1: Turning off teamspeak made it work? o_O
<NotADJ> No...
<ty> !synaptic > ty
<ubottu> ty, please see my private message
<ddgoose> Teamspeak hogs up the audio hardware
<wcdl> could u give me the link to that forum?
<ty> hold on
<jrib> hidzalot: you want to install the flashplugin-nonfree package using synaptic.  You don't download things manually and install them in general on ubuntu.  You install from repositories using synaptic
<DasE1> ﻿s0|:online ? you mean like log-in on a server ?
<sug1> arrenlex: yep.  i read this some where. that if you have multiple application open when trying to run another application that needs sound may conflict with it
<itai_michaelson> ,hi , you know how some applications minimise themsleves into the panel in gnome, like skype . is there a package for that, i'm trying to get that in XFCE
<arrenlex> ddgoose: Really? I don't know anything about that software... but it's been a long time I've seen something that wasn't a sound server take exclusive control. Why does it do that?
<NotADJ> hidzalot: If you can't do what jrib said, you can try http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<NotADJ> jrib: Thank you D:
<NotADJ> :D*
<nn-main> !help > nn-main
<ubottu> nn-main, please see my private message
<ddgoose> arrenlex, lame programming
<Ferrous> uhm... I would like to make a bootable copy of the operating system i'm currently on for an external hard drive. I have a guide here, but it's for xp and vista doesnt have the correct files to follow the tut. I am using a Wubi install. guide --> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/10/move-wubi-ubuntu-install-to-an-external-usb-drive/
<hidzalot> ok
<ty> wcdl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4041519
<arrenlex> sug1: Not for many years. alsa has had dmix for forever now, which makes sure multiple applications can use alsa at once and get their sound streams nicely mixed together.
<anfangs> arrenlex: using SSH to connect to my machine behind a router, is that what is referred to as SSH tunneling?
<DasE1> Ferrous: you could use dd from a live cd , if external is at least as big as internal
<NotADJ> anfangs: Not exactly...
<jrib> hidzalot: this is easier (once you learn about it) and it's also a lot safer since you are installing trusted programs and not downloading random code from the internet!
<arrenlex> anfangs: No. ssh tunnelling is using an ssh connection for other protocols, like running tcp over ssh.
<anfangs> ok
<NotADJ> ssh user@host -D 8000 is a tunnel.
<slayton> arrenlex,  you can tell ssh to use a different port instead of port 20
<sambagirl1> when you are using apache where do they store the main html file? i forget.
<slayton> 22
<arrenlex> sug1: ddgoose indicates that teamspeak takes exclusive control of the audio soundcard for some reason. Not much you can do about it if that is the case. I don't know of any other programs other than sound servers which do that.
<sug1> arrenlex: i had the same issue with teamspeak, but i found some command to change alsa to another audio format and it worked....  what should i do about my mplaer
<slayton> sambagirl1, try #apache
<jrib> sambagirl1: default web root in ubuntu is /var/www/
<sambagirl1> thanks
<sambagirl1> thanks jribe
<joeb3_> sambagirl1, /var/www
<Ferrous> the external is ten times bigger than the internal hard drive, DasE1. Oi. This keeps getting more and more complicated :P
<slayton> anfangs, do you know what ports are available?
<s0|> DasE1, I mean like the partition is in use mounted and all
<JasonWoof> my ~/Desktop is a symbolic link. When I log in, it uses ~/ as the desktop folder. How do I get it to use ~/Desktop?
<sug1> arrenlex: on a side note, how do i install mplayer with gui?  sudo apt-get install mplayer-gui *i would like to install it through the terminal
<jrib> JasonWoof: are you sure?  What does 'ls -ld ~/Desktop/' return?
<arrenlex> sug1: When you run the "gmplayer" command, does it say command not found?
<JasonWoof> when I double-click Desktop I see the folder contents, I have write access and everything
<[e]Lement> .........
<[e]Lement> JasonWoof, that doesn't make much sense
<anfangs> slayton: it's the apartment complex's routers. I do not even know how to tell what ports are available.
<jrib> sug1: the mplayer package includes the gui
<[e]Lement> JasonWoof, your Desktop and your Home are different.
<[e]Lement> ~/ = Home
<slayton> anfangs, you can use nmap to see which ports are open
<DasE1> Ferrous: very easy, boot to a live cd and use dd like dd if=/dev/sda    of=/dev/sdb,  then you only have to set boot from usb in bios (and have some time for copy)
<wcdl> ty: thanks man
<sug1> arrenlex: jrib: hahahah never had to use the gui versio of it before. thanks :D
<JasonWoof> jrib: drwx-------------  ... /home/kelly/Desktop/
<wcdl> ill read it later
<JasonWoof> jrib: without the / at the end it shows the alias
<JasonWoof> eg ends with: Desktop -> /mnt/hostdesktop
<DasE1> ﻿s0|:that won't work, boot to a live cd (f.e. gparted live)
<jrib> JasonWoof: ok.  So it's not a symlink.  It is a different issue.  What does this return: gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir
<mortuis99> i tried installing with sudo apt get pidgin 2.5.2  and the package want found
<NotADJ> mortuis99: No spaces
<DasE1> Ferrous: see man dd
<JasonWoof> jrib: what?
<joeb3_> mortuis99, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<RequinB4> moruis99: case sensitive and no spaces -you can apt-cache search pidgin for the exact alias next time
<arrenlex> mortuis99: What version of ubuntu?
<valros> hey about pidgin, how can i set it up to autostart?
<jrib> JasonWoof: which part wasn't clear?
<JasonWoof> jrib: if you put a / after an alias dir, it shows the real dir, not the alias
<mortuis99> <arrenlex>HH
<JasonWoof> jrib: why would ls print gconftool?
<jrib> mortuis99: I told you already that you need to install it from hardy-backports
<arrenlex> mortuis99: 2.5.2 is in backports.
<arrenlex> !backports | mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<RequinB4> valros: system - prefernces - sessions
<mortuis99> <joeb3_> that installs an older ver of
<jrib> JasonWoof: it wouldn't... I gave you a new command to run
<valros> k
<jrib> mortuis99: pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy pidgin
<anfangs> slayton: got nmap. trying to use now.
<joeb3_> mortuis99, apt-get update to update your repos.
<jrib> !pastebin > mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99, please see my private message
<JasonWoof> jrib: it is definitely a symlink. you gave me the wrong command to test that
<jrib> JasonWoof: no, I didn't...
<JasonWoof> jrib: this will show the dest dir: "ls -d symlink/"
<JasonWoof> jrib: this will show the link: "ls -d symlink"
<DasE1> Ferrous: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/22/how-to-clone-your-bootable-ubuntu-install-to-another-drive/       , very easy
<nn-main> linuxmain, karma vim
<linuxmain> vim has karma of 3.
<jrib> JasonWoof: show me the command you run and the output that makes you think it is a symlink on pastebin
<jrib> JasonWoof: ah, ok.  I see what you mean.  I didn't realize that
<jrib> JasonWoof: so just don't make it a symlink anymore
<anfangs> slayton: should I just do "nmap [my remote IP]" ?
<FAJ> hi i am trying to decrypt an email, but it keeps saying; secret key not found... I am sure i have the correct key from the owner...
<JasonWoof> jrib: I want my desktop to display a mounted drive. it's mounted at boot time in /etc/fstab
<JasonWoof> jrib: seems weird to mount it in my home directory
<ehazlett> i try to execute a binary and it says file not found...  but shows up in ls  and is executable... any ideas?
<JasonWoof> could do that though I guess
<lipinski> JasonWoof: ls -ld symlink will show if it's a symlink
<jrib> JasonWoof: why don't you just make Desktop a directory of its own instead of a symlink?
<arrenlex> ehazlett: Are you running it from the local directory? "./executablefile" rather than just "executablefile"
<[e]Lement> JasonWoof, you are using Ubuntu correct?
<aloode> Hey urgent!!! how do i set sda2 to sda1~??? here: http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z101/goneburger/Screenshot-8.png
<JasonWoof> lipinski: yep, and "ls -dl symlink/" will show the dest dir
<slayton> anfangs, you should have an IP like 192.168.X.X or something like that your router will give you an IP... get the IP of another computer and scan _that_ ip. You want your scan to go through your router and to be a scan of inbound traffic
<JasonWoof> elpargo: correct
<jrib> JasonWoof: or do you want Desktop to be a symlink to the mounted drive?
<mortuis99> jrib  http://paste.ubuntu.com/80109/
<JasonWoof> [e]Lement: correct
<slayton> anfangs, read the nmap manual ( with man nmap)
<[e]Lement> What did you do that's causing it to not show mounted volumes on the desktop? Lol
<elpargo> JasonWoof, 99% sure that wasn't with me
<aloode> windows wont start im not sure why, i think i have to make sda2 turn into sda1!?
<[e]Lement> Mine always shows mounted volumes, always has.
<JasonWoof> jrib: ~/Desktop is a symlink to the mounted drive. If I can, I'd like to keep it that way
<jrib> mortuis99: you don't have hardy-backports enabled.  Enable them in Software Sources
<JasonWoof> elpargo: correct. sorry about that
<[e]Lement> [e]Lement,
<elpargo> no biggie
<[e]Lement> =X
<ehazlett> arrenlex:  yes:  ./executable
<RequinB4> [e]Lement: That's really easy to turn off, I did it the day I installed this OS
<nighthawk08> I succeeded with reinstalling the network card,. now I can see the eth0, in the ifconfig,. though I do not know how to configure it,. any help....?
<[e]Lement> Aye
<arrenlex> ehazlett: You're sure it's not a broken symlink? What does the command "file ./executable" say about it?
<jrib> JasonWoof: so you're saying the symlink is correct however nautilus is displaying ~ instead of Desktop?  What did that gconftool-2 command return for you?
<[e]Lement> I probably could as well, seeing as I have my mounted drives showing up in one of my panels
<aloode> im trying to follow this to get it to work: http://pennsylvania.ubuntuforums.com/showpost.php?s=2da3b43852b1e4244d3f0ebe0ee78a7c&p=5952892&postcount=10
<aloode> but i dont really understand it
<ehazlett> arrenlex: not it's not a symlink.  it is a executable (binary)  i built it with ubuntu and then moved it to another system.  i thought it may be a library issue, but the file not found through me off...
<aloode> does deleting a partition with fdisk not delete data?
<arrenlex> ehazlett: I am still curious what the command "file ./executable" says.
<aloode> i hope not :S
<[e]Lement> aloode, not according to the poster
<[e]Lement> But that's a theory I don't want to test
<[e]Lement> lol
<aloode> same
<aloode> but im trying to make sda2 to sda1
<mortuis99> jrib it is enabled
<aloode> hwo could i do this?
<ehazlett> arrenlex:  will check...
<[e]Lement> ....
<[e]Lement> What drive is sda2?
<hotte-> hmm now i have a problem with my eth0 no such device Oo :(
<jrib> mortuis99: not according to what you pasted.  Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<RequinB4> alood, before you are playing around with stuff that will break your system, what are you trying to do
<[e]Lement> hotte-, then how are you chatting with us?
<[e]Lement> lol RequinB4
<aloode> [e]lLement : http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z101/goneburger/Screenshot-8.png
<hotte-> [e]Lement, hmm i have 2 pc
<aloode> im trying to get windows to boot again
<[e]Lement> aloode, using grub?
<nn-main> linuxmain, karma message
<linuxmain> message has karma of 0.
<RequinB4> aloode what happened when it stopped booting and how are you trying to acess it
<aloode> i have no choice, i lost my windows setup CD
<nighthawk08> I succeeded with reinstalling the network card,. now I can see the eth0, in the ifconfig,. though I do not know how to configure it,. any help....?
<aloode> so i cant use the win recovery tools
<aloode> i had ubuntu installed, then removed it from within windows (disk manager)
<aloode> but i origainally booted from grub
<[e]Lement> Yeah
<aloode> now i get grub err 15
<hotte-> ethernet controler broadcom corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02) what modul i have to use?
<[e]Lement> I did that shit by accident once
<[e]Lement> I deleted grub when repairing windows
<[e]Lement> I almost shit a brick
<FloodBot3> [e]Lement: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrenlex> nn-main: If you must hold these fascinating conversations with your own bot, can you please do it in pm?
<mortuis99> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/80114/
<[e]Lement> Alright...well then let's do this.
<aloode> so i cant use fixmbr
<aloode> or bootcfg
<jrib> nn-main: actually, make sure your bot does not speak in this channel anymore
<[e]Lement> aloode, just install grub
<aloode> i need to boot windows from grub
<jrib> mortuis99: great, so now you can do 'sudo apt-get install pidgin' to upgrade it
<anfangs> slayton: so I'm using nmap on another machine's local ip. it's running now. (there doesn't seem to be a man page)
<[e]Lement> aloode, I can set you up with my Grub loader for XP.  I'll mod it where it should work in your case.
<aloode> ill show you what it says when i try to install grub
<[e]Lement> Ah
<[e]Lement> Grub isn't installed.
<JasonWoof> jrib: gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir   says: false
<phix> i
<zerodevice> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<aloode> i just installed grub
<aloode> ill reboot now
<[e]Lement> Good luck
<[e]Lement> :D
<aloode> but ill have to write down the error it gives me with a pen and paper
<aloode> cause windows says something
<aloode> brb
<[e]Lement> AH
<[e]Lement> aloode,
<[e]Lement> I think I know the problem
<aloode> ya
<[e]Lement> I had that issue too
<nn-main> jrib, ok sounds like a good idea
<FloodBot3> [e]Lement: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aloode> ill paste boot.ini to pastebin
<dietwater> Bash programmers:  How can you save text to a new line in a file?  This doesn't work, of course:  "Sample Text" >> textfile
<[e]Lement> Well
<aloode> for my windows
<[e]Lement> No, I want grub's bootloader
<aloode> oh ok
<[e]Lement> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TJ-42> I'm installing Ubuntu 8.10 on a PC with Vista already installed.   Is it ok to let Ubuntu install the boot loader to the (hd0), rather than /boot ?
<aloode> kk
<jrib> dietwater: echo
<aloode> ill paste now
<[e]Lement> ok
<lipinski> dietwater: echo "Sample Text" >> textfile
<RequinB4> dietwater: use tee
<RequinB4> or that
<dietwater> Thanks!
<dietwater> Makes sense =X
<jrib> JasonWoof: let me try using a symlink for my desktop here
<anfangs> slayton: so a scan of my server 2008 machine, also on the LAN, shows that port 22 is open, in addition to a few others.
<dietwater> Thats so awesome, I love bash
<zerodevice> does anyone knows what is the crontab textfile extension i should save to?
<zerodevice> isit .txt or .sh?
<aloode> umm
<arrenlex> anfangs: Wait, what? Are you trying to access a windows machine from your ubuntu, or the other way around?
<aloode> i just went to /boot
<aloode> theres no grub directory
<JasonWoof> jrib: thanks :)
<[e]Lement> ....
<aloode> i just installed grub though :S
<[e]Lement> Weird
<anfangs> arrenlex: I am trying to access my ubuntu machine from outside the LAN, but I can't forward ports.
<[e]Lement> aloode, let me tell you what I do on my Linux install.  I have the /boot folder it's own partition.  So if I scuz it up, I can wipe the partition and start clean.
<aloode> its looking on the live cd /boot i assume
<arrenlex> zerodevice: You edit the crontab with the "crontab -e" command. It pops up an editor that takes care of saving it for you.
<[e]Lement> yeah
<aloode> but how do i see the grub loader on the Harddrive itself?
<ty> wcdl: no problem
 * [e]Lement scratches head
<RequinB4> dietwater: if you want to display the text to stdout as well as to the file use echo "text" | tee file.txt
<ty> bye
<[e]Lement> Hm...
<[e]Lement> Maybe you should partition an ext3 partition at about 1 GB in size
<[e]Lement> And install GRUB there
<JasonWoof> jrib: sorry for my reluctance to paste, I had chat running on a different computer, and this computer I'm having desktop troubles with doesn't have a middle click or an insert key
<aloode> k
<anfangs> arrenlex: technically the ubuntu is running in a VM with bridged networking on the server 2008 box
<[e]Lement> Make sure to set it bootable
<RequinB4> aloode
<lipinski> zerodevice: if you want to save the crontab to another file (say to transfer to another system, etc.), crontab -l > savefile
<RequinB4> you can get a free windows recovery iso online
<arrenlex> anfangs: Does the ubuntu vm have a unique IP?
<aloode> oh?
<dietwater> I read the man on tee..whats the point again?
<stdin> [e]Lement: only windows checks the bootable flag
<aloode> ive been searching for it for over two days, i could not find it :S
<dietwater> Well, what new does it do?
<D-MAN> how dio i get my flash player to work in hardy?
<dietwater> Other than > and >>.
<aloode> do you have the link by anychance RequinB4?
<[e]Lement> stdin, yeah that can cause problems sometimes.
<jrib> JasonWoof: works ok for me, even if I point it to a different partition.  Can you get nautilus to display ~/Desktop if you make it a directory (just to debug).  Click on your desktop and hit F5 to reload after making changes
<dietwater> Ah, -a etc?
<aloode> i cannot for the life of me find it online :S
<RequinB4> dietwater: anycommand | tee file.txt pipes the output of anycommand to stdout as well as to the file
<jrib> D-MAN: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<RequinB4> aloode, no sorry, use google :P
<aloode> ...
<stdin> dietwater: tee lets you raise your permissions too, so "echo foo | sudo tee -a /etc/somefile" works
<aloode> so you in fact are not sure yourself?
<dietwater> Well why use that instead of >?
<D-MAN> jrib did that
<aloode> because i have searched high and low for it
<aloode> and cannot find it
<RequinB4> stdin: that's actually very important
<dietwater> Ah.
<aloode> using google
<JasonWoof> jrib: sure. oh, one thing I forgot to tell you, I did boot/login without anything at ~/Desktop once
<jrib> D-MAN: then you are done
<zerodevice> arrenlex, thanks so, if i were to make it autoshutdown, what should i do? coz the tutorial says use autoclose.cgi, but i dont have that. and im not good ar pearl as well
<anfangs> arrenlex: i'm sorry. i lied. I have been using NAT to share the host IP.
<JasonWoof> jrib: maybe that goofed up my settings or something
<anfangs> arrenlex: i am trying to use bridged now..
<DavidCanarias> I am trying to do a speed test for my broadband and keep being told I need Flash Player. I have just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10... Can anyone please tell me how to install Flash Player using the Terminal? Thks.
<lipinski> dietwater: use tee if you want output (say, from echo) to display to stdout AND to the file.  Use > or >> if you don't want output to display to stdout, only redirected to file.
<D-MAN> jrib not working when i try to watch you tube
<stdin> DavidCanarias: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dietwater> Oh, dumb me.  Thanks.
<cfedde> How can I teach ubuntu-server to automount SD and usb drives when they are attached?
<JasonWoof> jrib: what's f5 supposed to do? I just got a ~ in my terminal
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Thks I am doing this now.
<JasonWoof> jrib: oh, sorry, it reloads when I don't focus the term
<jrib> JasonWoof: I meant to click on the desktop and hit f5, so it reloads.   What does ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs say for desktop?
<dietwater> lipinski: Sorry for off-topic, but someone asked me today how you wait for a previous command to finish in terminal then do another.  Like pipe but no output->input, just wait for finish
<arrenlex> zerodevice: Do it like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-353182.html
<jrib> D-MAN: that's kind of vague.  pastebin the contents of the page you get when you put "about:plugins" in your address bar
<RequinB4> dietwater: man wait
<dietwater> lipinski: Like mkdir test then cd test
<arrenlex> lipinski: foo && bar # runs bar if and only if foo completes successfully
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Terminal tells me its installed so do I have to do anything else please?
<mortuis99> jrib thenk you for the help on updating .......  im still having problems connecting pidgin to yahoo can you help?
<arrenlex> lipinski: foo ; bar # runs bar whether or not foo fails
<dietwater> What if it takes 10 seconds?  .10 seconds?
<JasonWoof> jrib: ahh hah! that one says home
<dietwater> I swear this was built in
<jrib> dietwater: command1; command2
<stdin> DavidCanarias: restart your browser
<dietwater> Maybe not
<dietwater> Thanks
<blahblahx> how can i easily install headers for my running kernel and where will they be?
<JasonWoof> jrib: so can I just delete my ~/.config and log in again?
<stdin> dietwater: command1 && command2
<dietwater> Perfect, ty.
<RequinB4> dietwater: it depends on what exactly you are trying to do
<dietwater> && is at same time correct?\
<stdin> no
<jrib> JasonWoof: should be easy enough to just edit the file if you want
<D-MAN> jrib what does that mean?
<arrenlex> !headers | blahblahx
<ubottu> blahblahx: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<D-MAN> jrib lamens please
<stdin> dietwater: && will only run the nest command if the previous was successful
<dietwater> Thanks.
<zerodevice> arrenlex , thanks
<blahblahx> arrenlex: is that command one line?
<stdin> dietwater: & is to background
<arrenlex> blahblahx: Yes.
<dietwater> Makes sense, I forgot how similar bash is to c except the awesome use of symbols
<dietwater> yes I know & thanks =P
<RequinB4> dietwater: command1 & puts command1 into background and you can do other stuff in your shell
<jrib> dietwater: command1; command2  runs command2 regardless of whether command1 exited successfully.  command1 && command2 only runs command2 if command1 was successful
<_bk_cutz> Hi! im receiving "No devices detected" at Ubuntu installation. Somebody help me?
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Did all that and tried my speed test to be told I need Flash Player
<RequinB4> dietwater: 'wait' waits for all commands in your shell to stop before proceeding
<Shihan> hi guys... i've installed a package... which created a user but the system seems to think the user doesnt exist... is there somewhere in ubuntu besides /etc/passwd (shadow, group, etc) that deals with user info?
<dietwater> jrib: Yep. I figured that out.  Thanksfor helping.
<noobnoob> sweet
<arrenlex> jrib: I just said that to them like 2 minutes ago..
<dietwater> Oh.  So its not like wait 1000?
<dietwater> K.
<stdin> DavidCanarias: which browser?
<_bk_cutz> Hi! im receiving "No devices detected" at Ubuntu installation. Somebody help me?
<jrib> D-MAN: you know where you type "www.google.com" to go to google?  Type "about:plugins", then copy the page and pastebin it
<jrib> !pastebin | dietwater
<ubottu> dietwater: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RequinB4> dietwater: read man wait, it depends on your arguments
<jrib> D-MAN: see what ubottu just said
<DavidCanarias> stdin: my web browser is Mozilla
<dietwater> It says no man entry for wait?
<noobnoob> wow this is good stuff ive had ubuntu less than a month i swear its changing my life..lolz
<aloode> i hope for the love of god this guy is correct about deleting a partition wont delete data.... here: http://pennsylvania.ubuntuforums.com/showpost.php?s=2da3b43852b1e4244d3f0ebe0ee78a7c&p=5952892&postcount=10
<stdin> dietwater: is's 'sleep'
<aloode> woops
<stdin> DavidCanarias: firefox?
<_bk_cutz> please
<_bk_cutz> somebody help me ?
<noobnoob> sup cutz
<jrib> arrenlex: indeed you did :)
<_bk_cutz> im receiving "No devices detected" at Ubuntu installation. Somebody help me?
<hotte_> here my eth0 problem. i cant star b44    modues becaaause f this error . can someone help plz? http://rafb.net/p/wYOVUZ51.html
<RequinB4> dietwater: yes, stdin has it right - to "wait" for 5 seconds is 'sleep 5'
<noobnoob> cutz try another version of linux
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Yes you are right Firefox
<stdin> DavidCanarias: go to about:plugins in the address bar and see if lists Shockwave Flash
<arrenlex> aloode: Don't depend on that... have a backup when you do partition stuff, and also you should copy and then delete the original when you're sure it worked, to be safe.
<_bk_cutz> noobnoob =(
<_bk_cutz> noobnoob are you serious ???
<hotte_> sry broken keybard
<blahblahx> arrenlex: where are the headers i just installed located?
<noobnoob> cutz... i had the same problem where i couldnt install ubuntu on my everex... try another iso version
<klaxian> how can i change the default CD burning app?  i want to use nautilus-cd-burner, but brasero somehow made itself the default
<arrenlex> blahblahx: Dunno, ask the package system.  sudo dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<DavidCanarias> stdin: which tab woul that be?
<noobnoob> cutz what type of computer are you trying to install on?
<_bk_cutz> noobnoob but can you tell me one?
<noobnoob> cutz... redhat?
<stdin> DavidCanarias: you just put in "about:plugins" as the address and it'll open in that tab
<Ben1> i have an ATI radeon rs690m and my videos blink, what should i do?
<_bk_cutz> noobnoob oh man =/
<D-MAN> could someone just help me to get my flash player to work on you tube?
<JasonWoof> jrib: that worked! thank you thank you! I keep forgetting about .config. I deleted .gnome2 and .nautilus
<[e]Lement> D-MAN
<stdin> blahblahx: in /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<noobnoob> cutz...ubuntu is a nice os why dont you try debian ?? ubuntu is based off it or something like that
<JasonWoof> D-MAN: which flash player do you have?
<jrib> D-MAN: did you do what I asked?
<arrenlex> D-MAN: Did you install the flashplayer-nonfree package? What does the about:plugins page say?
<D-MAN> if i knew what i was doin i would not ask!
<[e]Lement> Synaptic Package Manager is your friend :D
<jrib> !who | D-MAN
<_bk_cutz> noobnoob i know man, but i read ubuntu are most used
<ubottu> D-MAN: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_bk_cutz> is a nice os
<D-MAN> yes installed flashplayer plugin
<_bk_cutz> sorry my bad english
<_bk_cutz> im braziliam
<klaxian> how can i change the default cd burner?
<JasonWoof> D-MAN: WHICH ONE?
<noobnoob> cutz try debian until you learn more.... try another flavor of linux.... or tell me what type of computer you have i can help you google it
<JasonWoof> D-MAN: there are a couple different flash players, one doesn't work very well.
<utorrent> why so many people?
 * [e]Lement stabs JasonWoof's caps lock key
<_bk_cutz> noobnoob man im a slackware linuxer
<noobnoob> anybody try using nmap for ubuntu?
<_bk_cutz> but know i need to install the ubuntu
<FAJ> noobnoob: yes
<[e]Lement> Yeah, maps the network
<[e]Lement> =o
<utorrent> man _bk_cutz u r so HxC
<mortuis99> i have updated the pidgin to the latest version and am still having trouble that i cant log onto yahoo
<_bk_cutz> but i receive that error
<JasonWoof> [e]Lement: heh, I just remapped it to controll... you miss!
<FAJ> !info zenmap | noobnoob
<ubottu> zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.62-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 793 kB, installed size 3244 kB
<utorrent> god this channel moves so fast
<[e]Lement> LOL JasonWoof
<D-MAN> installed flashplyer-freeplugin?
<noobnoob> faj: can you scan my system for security holes from where you are at?
<utorrent> how often do you get linux noobs in this channel?
<JasonWoof> D-MAN: ahh, that explains everything. you need the non-free one
<noobnoob> cutz: what kind of system do you have?
<_bk_cutz> man that error occurs at gparted initialization
<D-MAN> well thats what i meant to say non free
<JasonWoof> D-MAN: the free one is still in very early development.
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Did that but no luck with Shockwave Flash
<joeb3_> utorrent, every five minutes
<_bk_cutz> the ubuntu cannot find
<woody86> can someone help me out getting my wireless card to work?
<_bk_cutz> the disks
<jrib> D-MAN: you need to put the person's name you are talking to in your message so that you can be helped effectively
<_bk_cutz> i have a SATA disk
<noobnoob> cutz: what kind of computer do you have?
<D-MAN> sry not a good typer and just want help
<D-MAN> \also ther are many ppl helping
<klaxian> does anyone know how to change the default cd burning app?  i tried checking preferences, grepping, and searching gconf with no luck
<mitchell> anybody have an ipw2200  wireless card/chipset?
<JasonWoof> D-MAN: you running firefox?
<jrib> D-MAN: exactly.  So pick one and address him directly.  Try this for example: Jaso<TAB>
<[e]Lement> Jaso<TAB> ....I don't think it worked =(
<D-MAN> jasonwoof yes firefox
<stdin> DavidCanarias: try "sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin"
<JasonWoof> \[e\]Lament: nice try \;\)
<[e]Lement> lol
<rdw200169> [e]Lement: no, what he means is start typing the name, then smash the tab key
<stdin> DavidCanarias: if it has "/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so" select that
<[e]Lement> rdw200169, I know. I'm not completely clueless.  I was making a joke.
<JasonWoof> lol
<Ricket> Is it a good idea to use the 64-bit version of ubuntu? is the compatibility of it with hardware similar to that of the 32-bit version? will my nvidia 7900gs card be hardware accelerated? and it can run 32-bit programs still, right?
<mortuis99> i have updated the pidgin to the latest version and am still having trouble that i cant log onto yahoo  can someone help?
<joeb3_> klaxian, system, preferences, removable drives.
<[e]Lement> mortuis99, I would get in contact with Pidgin's support.
<jrib> mortuis99: try #pidgin
<mortuis99> k
<klaxian> joeb3_: i don't have that
<usser> Ricket, i'd recommend it, nvidia should work no problem, 32 bit support is excellent and u can now run flash and java in firefox without jumping through hoops
<IndyGunFreak> mortuis99: i'm having no problem getting onto yahoo w/ an up to date pidgin... are you using a proxy
<rdw200169> [e]Lement: ah, i was jumping in the middle of the converstation
<arrenlex> Ricket: Your biggest problem will probably be flash player compatibility. Most everything else is supported. Yes, you can still use nvidia. Yes, you can run 32-bit programs, but it might be a little painful, I don't think it ships with 32-bit libraries by default
<arrenlex> Ricket: How much RAM do you have?
<joelmca> Does exim install and run by default on Ubuntu Hardy? Thanks.
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Did that no problems. How can I test it is OK
<Ricket> arrenlex: 2gb
<usser> arrenlex, i just tried adobe's 64 bit plugin, works like a champ
<joeb3_> klaxian, I'm on ub 7.10.  What do you have?
<klaxian> joeb3_: 8.10 :)
<stdin> DavidCanarias: restart firefox again and see if it shows up
<rdw200169> joelmca: no
<mortuis99> IndyGunFreak no proxy
<jrib> Ricket: flash isn't really a problem on 64bit anymore.  You won't have a java plugin from sun though (you can use icedtea)
<[e]Lement> I can haz iceweasel?
<arrenlex> Ricket: You won't really get any benefits from a 64-bit system then...
<IndyGunFreak> mortuis99: thats very strange, i'll ask the obvious, are you sure you're username/password is correct?
<Makuseru> Is there any program in Ubuntu that can handle .mdf/.mds(Alcohol 120%'s file format)?
<arrenlex> Ricket: 64-bit is useful when you have >=4GB of ram
<[e]Lement> Btw rdw200169, it's cool.  We all do it.  Lol
<ComradeHaz> No [e]Lement you muppet, you cannot 'haz' anything.
<MASTEROFMADNESS> hey guys
<ComradeHaz> You can 'have' it. sure.
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> !iso > Makuseru
<ubottu> Makuseru, please see my private message
<klaxian> joeb3_: i think i found it
<arrenlex> !info mdf2iso | Makuseru
<ubottu> mdf2iso (source: mdf2iso): A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<MASTEROFMADNESS> quick question, whats a good online (easy too read) ubuntu guide, particulaer the use of the terminal
<Ricket> Okay, well i'm downloading the iso now then! and thanks arrenlex, i mostly just want to try it out though :)
<mortuis99> yes
<RequinB4> !terminal
<Lamo> Lost audio after last update. 8.10 64 if I start pulsaudio from cli i get crackling sounds.
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Makuseru> jrib: can you mount /mdf
<klaxian> joeb3_: it couldn't be any more difficult to find...and i know my way around ;)
<arrenlex> Ricket: Ah, okay, good luck :)
<DavidCanarias> stdin: I opened the web browser and it looks the same. Am I looking for something special???
<dietwater> How do you list processes running in bash?
<mortuis99> IndyGunFreak yes i even retried creating the account
<Makuseru> jrib: .mdf's*
<Wally1> hi folks.. Just wondering if any one could help me with gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1' error :/
<joelmca> rdw200169: But if I do a sudo aptitude install exim4, will an exim4 process start running automatically?
<joeb3_> dietwater, ps -ef
<jrib> Makuseru: no but the link about converting image formats mentions mdf2iso that arrenlex gave info about directly
<IndyGunFreak> mortuis99: and you're using pidgin 2.5.2?
<stdin> DavidCanarias: check it has "Shockwave Flash" somewhere on it, and "File name: libflashplayer.so" under it
<mortuis99> IndyGunFreak yes
<klaxian> joeb3_: nope, false alarm...still can't find it
<arrenlex> dietwater: Do you mean launched from that bash session, or do you mean processes running on that system? The former -- "jobs", the latter  "ps" or "ps aux".
<dietwater> ps is what i needed.
<dietwater> Thanks.
<arrenlex> k
<joeb3_> klaxian, nothing in preferences about removable drives?
<dietwater> How do you remove lines not matching a condition?  grep?
<DavidCanarias> stdin: I looked in Add ons and it is listed in the plugins tab
<jrib> D-MAN: if you want me to help you, I need some info from you.  Write "about:plugins" in the address bar of you browser, hit enter, copy the entire page.  Then visit "paste.ubuntu.com", paste it there, submit, then give us the url
<arrenlex> dietwater: grep -v
<IndyGunFreak> mortuis99: gotta be something thats not making sense.
<stdin> DavidCanarias: see if the site works then
<klaxian> joeb3_: no, nothing.  what i want to change is the app that is launched when i click "write to disc" in nautilus.  it is currently set to brasero
<dietwater> And kill a process?
<DavidCanarias> stdin: couldnt find libflashplayer.so
<dietwater> kill?
<arrenlex> dietwater: killall <processname> or kill <processid>
<usser> dietwater, | grep -v Match
<usser> dietwater, matches everything that is not Match
<mortuis99> IndyGunFreak it says error resolving scs..msg.yahoo.com   Name or service not known
<dietwater> Thanks.  Sorry for all the questions, I ran two cvlc without a way to close them.  killall vlc worked perfect, I didn't even need to ps -ef | grep -v *vlc* and find them.  Thanks.
<dietwater> I know some bash, I just don't know every command in the book yet =)  My b.
<IndyGunFreak> mortuis99: that makes zero sense, i'm on yahoo w/o issue at all.
<jrib> dietwater: you wouldn't want -v there
<klaxian> how can i change the app that gets launched when i click "write to disc" in nautilus?
<dietwater> I wouldn't?
<jrib> dietwater: you would want to match vlc
<joachimATjku> One Question: I got the newest Hardy (8.04 with kernel 2.6.24-19) but want to use kernel version 2.6.22-15....what I did so far is changing apt sources to gutsy and installing generic kernel version 2.6.22-15 .... all ok...but when booting the kernel i miss a few modules...how do i get them?
<[e]Lement> Sometimes I find doing stuff in bash is easier and quick than doing it with a GUI
<[e]Lement> =o
<dietwater> With *'s?
<joeb3_> mortuis99, i'm on yahoo and msn with 2.2.1
<srizz> i got the new google earth but when i try to enable the earth view it closes
<jrib> dietwater: not needed
<dietwater> I love bash.  I made a launcher for 89x.
<dietwater> Okay.
<_bk_cutz> im receiving "No devices detected" at Ubuntu installation. Somebody help me?
<dietwater> What style of REGEX is grep?
<IndyGunFreak> mortuis99: i still thnk this is gonna come down to a username/password issue.
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Now I am told I need to update to Adobe Flash Player, its incredible!!!
<dietwater> I remember there was a war between two similar styles, in case I have to learn =X
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Can I do this in the Terminal
<srizz> anyone have an idea why
<jrib> dietwater: 'man grep' has details
<joachimATjku> One Question: I got the newest Hardy (8.04 with kernel 2.6.24-19) but want to use kernel version 2.6.22-15....what I did so far is changing apt sources to gutsy and installing generic kernel version 2.6.22-15 .... all ok...but when booting the kernel i miss a few modules...how do i get them?
<dietwater> K, im reading, ty again.
<mortuis99> joeb3_ can u tell the server u are on and is there a differant port?
<arrenlex> dietwater: It supports both... check out egrep and pgrep.
<dietwater> Okay.
<dietwater> Linux is amazing.
<arrenlex> dietwater: Oh, not pgrep, that's for killing processes ironically :)
<aguchob> guys
<aguchob> HELP HERE PLS
<DavidCanarias> stdin: I can download it on the Adobe site but only for Ubuntu 8.04+ and I am running 8.10 is that OK then?
<dietwater> Thats insane, lol.
<aguchob> HELLP!
<FloodBot3> aguchob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dietwater> Chill out aguchob.
<[e]Lement> aguchob, as the question and shutup
<dietwater> Did you buy linux?  We have no obligations.  Chill out, be calm, and be nice.
<IndyGunFreak> [e]Lement: lol.
<aguchob> i have a problem installing intrepid
<stdin> DavidCanarias: the package downloaded it already
<joeb3_> mortuis99, scs.msg.yahoo.com port 5050
<aguchob> i get a busy box
<aguchob> error
<lab4> anyway to tell whats using your memory besides top then M, because im at Mem:    495204k total,   488876k used,     6328k free,     7060k buffers Swap:  1445808k total,    39684k used,  1406124k free,   409072k cached
<[e]Lement> aguchob, is it the dreaded ID10T error!?
<_bk_cutz> im receiving "No devices detected" at Ubuntu installation. Somebody help me?
<aguchob> i dont know in new with linux 3 days till now
<RequinB4> [e]Lement: that's not productive
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Then I just don't know what is happening?? I always seem to have this problem with Adobe and Firefox! There is a clash somewhere
<[e]Lement> RequinB4, we all need a little R&R
<aguchob> i want to install intrepid but when i do it stuck and  get a busyt box
<RequinB4> [e]Lement: not here
<IndyGunFreak> aguchob: have you tried google?.. there's a lot of solutions to busybox.
<[e]Lement> aguchob, how are you trying to install it?
<joachimATjku> One Question: I got the newest Hardy (8.04 with kernel 2.6.24-19) but want to use kernel version 2.6.22-15....what I did so far is changing apt sources to gutsy and installing generic kernel version 2.6.22-15 .... all ok...but when booting the kernel i miss a few modules...how do i get them?
<aguchob> can any one help me pls
<Dreamer3> is there a ubuntu package that sets up the admin groupand it's sudo rights?
<[e]Lement> joachimATjku, just change your bootloader menu
<aguchob> i dont know how to
<RequinB4> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<[e]Lement> aguchob, how are you trying to install it...once again?
<dietwater> System>Administration>Users and groups
<aguchob> i have hardy in my pc
<lab4> im using ubutu server i dont think i should have 6mb of free ram
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.google.com
<stdin> DavidCanarias: you can try the manual install, see if it works. but I'm not sure it will
<[e]Lement> Are you using Synaptic Pacakge Manager, Tarball, what!?
<aguchob> and i want to install intrepid from the boot of the pc
 * IndyGunFreak oops.. that was  for my browser.
<usser> joachimATjku, did u also install ubuntu-modules package and the other one with restricted modules
<[e]Lement> Package***
<joachimATjku> [e]Lement: have allready changed the grub menu.lst ... the kernel is booting but when i look into modconf i miss some modules
<joeb3_> Dreamer3, not really a package, but visudo works.
<jrib> lab4: what's wrong with using top?
<aguchob> i put the dvd and.. then install ubuntu and get the busy box
<[e]Lement> joachimATjku, hm...it may have deleted the old modules...hah
<Dreamer3> joeb3_: ubuntu 8.04 seems to have them by default but not 8.10
<Dreamer3> so i'm thinking i'm just missing a package
<E4emacs4> lol IndyGunFreak good thing that wasnt' a naughty site eh?
<lab4> jrib: it shows that only 10% of my ram should be used
<[e]Lement> aguchob, which cd?
<Dreamer3> my 8.10 base install is tiny compared to 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> E4emacs22: lol, isn't that the truth
<yowshi> this is wierd flash isnt working on firefox and when i go to kill npviewer totry and fix it i dont find np viewer. what i find is almost a dozen copies of something called nsfd running
<aguchob> the intrepid ibex cd
<joachimATjku> no when i am booting the new kernel they are there
<srizz> can i get a hand
<aguchob> i put the intrepid ibex in the dvd drive
<[e]Lement> aguchob, you may want to get support from the developer on that one
<DavidCanarias> stdin: It's odd as I tried to download the deb package and I was told in the Terminal a later version was already installed? Don't understand what on earth is going on?
<ComradeHaz> [02:47:28] <lab4> im using ubutu server i dont think i should have 6mb of free ram <----- what do you mean by 'free'? Under linux you'd expect to have no empty ram space....
<yowshi> anyone know what the hel is up with flash and firefox and npviewer?
<[e]Lement> joachimATjku, the modules are kernel specific
<aguchob> and i get an error that say busy box
<jrib> lab4: what does 'free -m' return for you?
<joachimATjku> yeah but how can i get the same modules in the old kernel
<Zer0reZ> ok dumb question, is there a software package that'll do a music visualizer that i could capture to a file(h265 or dv preferably)
<joachimATjku> i need them for wlan / bluetooth mainly
<Dreamer3> was the admin group removed in ubuntu 8.10?
<aguchob> can anyone help me
<aguchob> th lement
<lab4>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<lab4> Mem:           483        477          5          0          7        399
<lab4> -/+ buffers/cache:         71        412
<lab4> Swap:         1411         38       1373
<jrib> Dreamer3: no
<FloodBot3> lab4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dreamer3> jrib: what package installs it then?
<zerodevice> hi, after i've edited teh cron from crontab, how do i make sure it will be applied and start taking effect? coz it doesnt seems to do so after i have save it. i tried the shutdown command but its not shutting down
<yowshi> and why i get multiple copies of processes running or at least loisted as running in my system monitor?
<[e]Lement> joachimATjku, I'm sorry I cannot help you on that one.  It may benefit you to post it on the Ubuntu forums.
<stdin> DavidCanarias: try the .tar.gz install
<jrib> lab4: look closely at that -/+ buffers/cache line
<ComradeHaz> lab4 so you have a gig and are using 500megs
<joachimATjku> kk thx
<usser> lab4, its fine most of it is taken by caches
<ComradeHaz> effectively
<[e]Lement> joachimATjku, things move there are a slower pace and you're better off at getting quality help.
<jrib> Dreamer3: ?
<jrib> Dreamer3: why?
<joeb3_> zerodevice, did you crontab -e ?
<Dreamer3> jrib: i have a small 8.10 install and no admin group so i'd like to know which package it is
<Purity> does anyone know if ubuntu will run on an asus eepc?
<zerodevice> joeb3_, yes
<ComradeHaz> Purity: I believe it will
<lab4> ok thanks guys
<[e]Lement> Purity, I heard there is a modded version of Ubuntu for the EEPC
<joeb3_> zerodevice, when you save, your changes are applied.
<jrib> Dreamer3: desktop install?
<Dreamer3> no
<Purity> [e]Lement, k
<jrib> Dreamer3: then?
<moes> Ubuntu 8.0.4 compiz-fusion desktop upon startup I receive the following message...There was an error starting the gnome settings daemon...Only happen once in a while...gnome will try to restart the daemon on next login
<joachimATjku> the only solution i can think of is cp /newkerneldir/module /oldkerneldir
<[e]Lement> Purity, http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/
<Dreamer3> it's a linode instlal, prolly server
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Ok, thks, but once I have the .tar.gz downloaded what do I do with it as I don't have a clue??
<yowshi> anyone know what why my flash player for firefox seems to quit rather constantly on me
<yowshi> or know how to figure it out
<jrib> Dreamer3: do you have ubuntu-minimal installed?  Are you sure linode did not modify the installation?
<Purity> [e]Lement,  ty
<zerodevice> joeb3_, i was told to do shutdown i need to login as root right? so i did "5 10 * * * shutdown -h now" but its not wotking
<E4emacs4> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<stdin> DavidCanarias: the last time I used it there was a README file in it with instructions
<arrenlex> joachimATjku: Don't suggest things like that, they won't work because they're compiled for the wrong kernel.
<[e]Lement> Purity, no problem
<MASTEROFMADNESS> so is there a software i can use too clean all my not needed files in ubuntu LIKE ccleaner for linux?
<joachimATjku> well the versions are not that far off
<arrenlex> zerodevice: How do you know it's not working? Did you wait until 10:05
<arrenlex> ?
<Dreamer3> jrib: i have ubuntu-minimal installed
<jtaji> Dreamer3: add yourself to the sudo group, then do 'visudo' and uncomment the last line
<joachimATjku> 2.6.22 2.6.24
<joeb3_> is it 10:05 am where you are?
<zerodevice> arrenlex, yes
<stdin> joachimATjku: modules compiled for one kernel will not work for any other
<Dreamer3> jtaji: i know how to do it, i'm working on automated stuff
<Dreamer3> so if ther is a package i'd rather know what that is so i can install it
<zerodevice> arrenlex, i waited the time in the ubuntu clock that displayed on the top left corner and it doesnnot even shut down
<jtaji> Dreamer3: ah
<joachimATjku> stdin: but why is the bluetooth module not present in the old kernel?
<zerodevice> arrenlex, my time is 10:36AM now,
<DavidCanarias> stdin: I didn't see any readme so now I am stuck!!! I will ask in the general chat. Thks for yr help so far
<stdin> I'm not a kernel dev, so I don't know
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please advise me how to install a .tar.gz download.???
<RequinB4> MASTEROFMADNESS: um, that's largel uneccesary in ubuntu.  you can use sudo apt-get autoremove, remove any unused programs, and that's about it
<Dreamer3> jrib: i don't see why they would have removed a group... their 8.04 install has it
<Dreamer3> jrib: you sure ubuntu-minimal is what does that?
<yowshi> anyone have any idea how to restart npviewer.bin so i can get flash to work without closing firefox every 15 bloody minutes?
<xiangfu> DavidCanarias: tar zxvf file.tar.gz && cd file/ && ./configure && make && sudo make install   :-)
<stdin> DavidCanarias: there's a "flashplayer-installer" script, you do "./flashplayer-installer"
<DavidCanarias> xiangfu: Thks a lot.  If I just copy what you have typed in the terminal will this work?
<jrib> Dreamer3: no I'm not, actually I'm pretty sure it does not.  But I am pretty sure that it would be a package that ubuntu-minimal depends on
<joeb3_> zerodevice, what time does your system show now?
<stdin> DavidCanarias: it won't
<zerodevice> joeb_3 10:39 am. i've just set another bron on 10:40 am
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Thks. do I type in the terminal what you suggested: ./flashplayer-installer
<yowshi> anyone have any idea how to restart npviewer.bin so i can get flash to work without closing firefox every 15 bloody minutes?
<zerodevice> joeb3_ in less than a minute if im am still here means it doesnt work
<stdin> DavidCanarias: you need to "cd" to the directory you extracted first, then type that in
<Zer0reZ> no suggestions on a music player/app that will allow me to save visualizer output to a file?
<DavidCanarias> stdin: I have found the instructions in Adobe so will try. Be back soon OK?
<zerodevice> ok, joeb3_ ok i am still here. its not working
<joeb3_> zerodevice, use 22 as the hour for 10.
<stdin> DavidCanarias: so, if you extracted to your desktop you do "cd ~/Desktop/install_flash_player_10_linux" then "./flashplayer-installer"
<starhawk> I am tring to install 8.10 on an emachine and it stops at initramfs dose any one know what I should do with this
<zerodevice> joeb3_, hmm.. its am, why change to pm?
<jrib> Dreamer3: base-passwd is my guess, but I'm sure you have that.  Are you sure you don't have admin?  'getent group admin' returns nothing?
<joeb3_> zerodevice, sorry.  Are you using the full path in the command?
<Dreamer3> cat /etc/group doesn't show it
<thiebaude> DavidCanarias: you trying to install flash 10?
<zerodevice> joeb3_ here's wht i typed "40 10 * * * shutdown -h now"
<DasE1> !eee | starhawk:
<ubottu> starhawk:: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<joeb3_> zerodevice, and is cron running?  ps -ef | grep cron
<jrib> Dreamer3: hmm, doesn't look like it's base-passwd.  Not really sure
<DavidCanarias> thiebaude: You are right!!!!!
<[e]Lement> you killed him joeb3_
<DavidCanarias> stdin: It couldn't find it. Maybe because it's not on my desktop perhaps?
<thiebaude> DavidCanarias: just grab the flash10 .deb file from the adobe website
<Dreamer3> yeah annoying
<starhawk> it is an emachine d6417 not an eepc
<stdin> DavidCanarias: yeah, you change the path to where you extracted it to
<FAJ> how can i tell gpg to use a different key when clear signing something????
<joeb3_> [e]Lement, maybe it is working
<[e]Lement> lolol!!!!
<alarond> thiebaude: i was wondering when someone would mention that.
<thiebaude> lol
<thiebaude> flash should be the easiest thing to install
<DavidCanarias> thiebaude: I've tried all that to be told a later version is availlable in the channel. Thks
<DasE1> !who | starh
<ubottu> starh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasE1> !who | starhawk
<ubottu> starhawk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thiebaude> DavidCanarias: if you have 8.10 then flash 10 should be in synaptic
<DasE1>  starhawk: does the busybox appear at installing or at first boot ?
<blahrus_> does anyone use an hdmi cable to connect their PC to a TV?
<G94B> does anyone here have the T-Mobile G1?
<[e]Lement> T-Mobile </3
<starhawk> ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<swagga> what if every computer on the face of the earth ran ubuntu would the world be a better place???
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Not getting anywhere I am told the file doesnit exist?
<[e]Lement> I think ubottu is a child molestor.  "I'm just a bot" -touch-
<speeddemon8803> guys stay on topic :)
<OSUKid7> hi, I'm trying to use ssh-add's -c attribute, and am getting SSH_AGENT_FAILURE. I think the problem has to do with SSH_ASKPASS not being set... but my real question is, how do I delete/kill all ssh-agents/keyrings so I can start over again? I have done ssh-add -D, but it still shows some keys when I then do ssh-add -l, and I am able to ssh to localhost without a passphrase/word... ideas?
<jrib> Dreamer3: well I've found one place: jockey-common
<DasE1> !ot > swagga
<ubottu> swagga, please see my private message
<yowshi> anyone have any idea how to restart npviewer.bin so i can get flash to work without closing firefox every 15 bloody minutes?
<Cteel> I need help Installing the right drivers for my old Nvidia Geforce4 mx 440
<MASTEROFMADNESS> i still need a better linux guide :(
<MASTEROFMADNESS> terminal guide that is
<swagga> ubottu !
<stdin> DavidCanarias: where did you extract the .tar.gz to?
<[e]Lement> MASTEROFMADNESS, get one on Debian GNU/Linux
<DasE1>  starhawk: does the busybox appear at installing or at first boot ?
<starhawk> [e]Lement while installing
<MASTEROFMADNESS> is the terminal the same for all linux brands?
<thiebaude> DavidCanarias: did flash work?
<[e]Lement> Huh?
<nazrth1> any one in here know how to convert  a ubuntu 8.10 32bit install to a 64bit install , with out reinstalling everything?
<[e]Lement> Impossible
<jrib> nazrth1: nope
<[e]Lement> You have to reinstall
<DavidCanarias> stdin: This is the location    /home/david/Desktop/Downloads
<starhawk> DasE1 while installing
<DavidCanarias> thiebaude: Nop!!!!
<DasE1>  starhawk: (nick  is DasE1) did you check the cd for defects ?
<nazrth1> iv done it with gentoo
<joeb3_> nazrth1, backup your data. reinstall
<woody86> can someone help me out getting my wireless card to work? the light on the computer illuminates, but NM doesn,t list any networks
<nazrth1> so why can one do it with this install
<[e]Lement> okay......
<starhawk> DasE1 yes
<[e]Lement> Thats gentoo
<stdin> DavidCanarias: then "cd /home/david/Desktop/Downloads" then "./flashplayer-installer". you can check with "ls" after you cd to see if the file is there
<[e]Lement> This is.....Ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuu fail =/
<Zoffix> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu 8.10 from a "Minimal" CD and I'm having a hard time installing "Restricted Drivers Manager". Anyone have a clue in which package that thing is?
<nazrth1> ok thx all
<RequinB4> [e]Lement stop being abrasive
<DasE1>  starhawk: try bootoptions then, like noapic, nolapic...
<malibu> Azureus uses up way too much memory.  Does anyone know of a light weight torrent client that A) downloads multiple files in one windows, and B) has a 'move when completed' option.. This is all I need.
<arrenlex> Zoffix: restricted-manager I think
<mystik> hi everyone
<starhawk> DasE1: what dose that do
<DasE1> !bootoptions | starhawk
<ubottu> starhawk: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<arrenlex> malibu: I know ktorrent does, but you may not want to install all the kde dependencies... try transmission?
<mystik> does someone knows if the intel G45 chipset with GMA 4500hd works fine now on intrepid?
<malibu> transmission looks good but it does not have move when complete.
<malibu> Not the one in the ubuntu repo, anyway
<[e]Lement> Is Azureus still being supported in the 8.10 releases?
<starhawk> DasE1: ok thank you i will do that for now
<arrenlex> malibu: Ah. Try ktorrent, I guess. I know it does.
<yowshi> anyone have any idea how to restart npviewer.bin so i can get flash to work without closing firefox every 15 bloody minutes?
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Not getting anywhere now told: command not found
<alarond_> DavidCanarias: butting in (i know). why don't u try this - go to some site that requires flash, like metacafe.com or something. then firefox will promt for u to download the additional plugins.
<[e]Lement> My torrent sites are complaining because Azureus is too old
<DasE1>  starhawk: it supresses certain hardare specs to make ubuntu install, most times after the install ubuntu can handle the sys without that
<JECHO> use transmission
<[e]Lement> brb
<[e]Lement> I think I'm gonna upgrade to 8.10
<malibu> Ok.. I already use k3b and k8copy..
<stdin> DavidCanarias: what's the output of "ls"
<nazrth1> oh one more thing , does any one know any info , on the DOD project on teleporting objects , in france this week ?
<Zoffix> arrenlex, uh, that is it. It shows up in Synaptic here at the home box, but I searched for "restricted" at $work on that "minimal" install and didn't see it. Well, at least now I know for sure the name of the package. Gonna check the sources tomorrow. Thanks.
<thiebaude> alarond_:that was my thought too
<alarond_> :)
<malibu> ..so probably not that much more to install
<arrenlex> Zoffix: I'm looking at packages.ubuntu.com -- seems it's not a full package anymore, but is provided by jockey-gtk
 * Zoffix writes that down
<malibu> JECHO: Transmission does not move when complete
<mystik> is  GMA 4500hd working fine now on intrepid?
<JECHO> malibu what dso you mean?
<JECHO> do*
<malibu> JECHO: Some clients move a file to another directory when they are complete
<malibu> JECHO: I need this, and Transmission does not do it
<DavidCanarias> stdin: After typing in what you said up pops this message : david@david-desktop:~/Desktop/Downloads/install_flash_player_10_linux$
<JECHO> ah you want incomplete files to be stored in a different area?
<stdin> DavidCanarias: what's the output of "ls" from that directory?
<JECHO> ktorrent does that for sure.
<DavidCanarias> stdin: I typed in     ls    and up came quite a lot of text. Shall I past it here
<malibu> JECHO: Right..
<malibu> JECHO: Yeah i'm trying ktorrent.
<DasE1> !paste | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Or do I have to type in something else as well as    ls   ?
<JECHO> malibu: good luck
<malibu> JECHO: I'm also trying mem optimizations to Azureus
<arrenlex> DavidCanarias: Are you trying to install flash manually? Why don't you just go to www.homestarrunner.com and click "install plugin"? No fuss :)
<carpeliam> my router is kind of funky, i need to reset it a lot- but i can always log into the router at 192.168.0.1 from windows when it goes down from Windows, never from Ubuntu- anybody know why that would be?
<stdin> !pastebin | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nazrth1> ok has any one played with 9.04 yet , and if so is it any good?
<stdin> DavidCanarias: use that ^
<malibu> Lol.. I only need three packages for ktorrent...  I have KDE practically installed already
<blahblahx> how can i install the developer packages for my kernel headers?
<stdin> !headers | blahblahx
<ubottu> blahblahx: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<thiebaude> nazrth1: i heard something about dec 12 and thats all
<giojotoca> join #ubuntu-es
<blahblahx> stdin: yeah but how do i install those accompanying -dev packages?
<arrenlex> blahblahx: The kernel headers are devel packages... what are you trying to do?
<nazrth1> thx
<blahblahx> arrenlex: uhh install vmware tools in a vmware virtual machine.
<thiebaude> yw
<stdin> blahblahx: you said for the kernel, it gives you the command to run
<manoi> how do i make the dial up conexion in  Ibex, i can't find it ?
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Im getting completely out of my depth and therefore completely lost......
<klaxian> can anyone help?  I have been trying to change the default cd burner in nautilus for 2 hours and i still can't find it
<klaxian> i'm not inexperienced
<DasE1> ﻿nazrth1:join #ubuntu+1
<klaxian> please please help
<arrenlex> blahblahx: You shouldn't need any dev tools to do that, it should just mount an .iso inside your vm which you install from
<thiebaude> nazrth1: i think something should be out after the developers conference
<stdin> DavidCanarias: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste in all the output from ls and click "Paste!", then post back the URL here
<yowshi> anyone have any idea how to restart npviewer.bin so i can get flash to work without closing firefox every 15 bloody minutes?
<blahblahx> arrenlex: right i did. but one of the things wont compile. it tells me to check my kernel headers, gcc, make, and binutils. i have all of those installed (im pretty sure: i installed build-essential)
<swagga> what is the terminal command equivalent to ipconfig in windows?
<klaxian> swagga: ifconfig
<DasE1> ﻿swagga: ifup, pppoeconf or ifconfig, basically ...
<malibu> I have a gnome-terminal process using 112MB RAM... Is that normal??
<arrenlex> blahblahx: Are you on intrepid? It might just be too old, I ran into that a few times. The kernel's api changes in subtle ways from release to release, annoyingly enough... sometimes that breaks things until vmware can fix them.
<arrenlex> swagga: ifconfig
<klaxian> malibu: it's possible that a lot of that is cached
<jrib> yowshi: are you on intrepid?
<DavidCanarias> stdin: I went to the site, put in David Canarias and copied text.... up came the same thing again..... but where do I get the reference from?
<blahblahx> arrenlex: yeah im on intrepid
<DasE1> malibu: which process ?
<yowshi> jryes
<thiebaude> malibu: which process?
<manoi> where is the dial up conexion in Ibex ?  can't find it or there isn't
<yowshi> jrib: yes
<stdin> DavidCanarias: from the address bar
<arrenlex> blahblahx: The vmware modules might just be too old for the shiny new kernel in it.
<jrib> yowshi: it's supposed to restart on its own.  I think you just reload the page
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Obviously I am doing something wrong
<yowshi> jrib: that hasnt been working
<klaxian> please...anyone...i need to change the default cd burning program that nautilus launches when clicking "write to cd".  i have looked everywhere.  please help
<swagga> arrenlex: thanks!
<stdin> DavidCanarias: what address is in the address bar now?
<malibu> the process is gnome-terminal
<blahblahx> arrenlex: hmm ill wait then i guess. although i installed my system from ubuntu minimal and i was wondering if i was missing any packages. (it worked for me a few weeks ago in ibex)
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Ok found it    sorry!   http://paste.ubuntu.com/80137/
<yowshi> 'jriit used to work but now it isnt
<yowshi> jrib:  used to work but now it isnt
<jrib> yowshi: don't know, I haven't had it crash on me since upgrading to intrepid.  It would crash for me every 15 minutes like you describe on hardy
<manoi> where is the dial up conexion in Ibex ?  can't find it or there isn't
<joeb3_> klaxian, running gnome?
<DasE1> malibu:and what are you running in it ? kernel-compilation ?
<sambagirl1> what should the permissions, group and owner be for www when i put joomla in there?
<klaxian> joeb3_: yes
<sambagirl1> what should the permissions, group and owner be for www when i put joomla in there?
<thiebaude> malibu: gnome terminal shouldn't use that much
<joeb3_> klaxian, can you run gnome-volume-properties ?
<arrenlex> blahblahx: If you have build-essential and the kernel headers, you should have everything you need. What was the error it gave you?
<yowshi> jrib: how do i find out if i am running the intrepid kernelk. the hardy kernel options still remained in my boot thingy so i may have loaded that by accident
<stdin> DavidCanarias: I meant from the ~/Desktop/Downloads/install_flash_player_10_linux directory
<klaxian> joeb3_: brasero somehow made itself the default and there is a known bug with it so i need to use nautilus-cd-burner instead
<yowshi> jrib: though i doubt it
<DasE1> !terminal | malibu
<ubottu> malibu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Semidios> I uninstalled everything related to pulseaudio and now when I log it I get a message saying my session lasted less than 10 seconds.  and the logs shows that it couldn't start /usr/bin/pulse-session.  but I can log into failsafe.
<jrib> yowshi: uname -r, it wouldn't matter though
<wastrel> hello
<DavidCanarias> stdin: back to the terminal again then??? What do I type in and cop
<klaxian> joeb3_: i installed gnome-volume-manage so that i got the removable drives preferences
<jvrmrtn> Helo every body
<yowshi> 2.6.27-10-generic jribthats intrepid no? and why wouldnt it matter?
<DasE1> malibu:an empty prompt won't consume so much, but of course you can run very exhaustive cmd's in there
<klaxian> joeb3_: so now i can open that...however, there is notihng in there about the cd burner app
<stdin> DavidCanarias: ok, type in "cd ~/Desktop/Downloads/install_flash_player_10_linux" then "ls" and post that. (And don't close the terminal)
<jvrmrtn> How i install BitchX in Ubuntu intrepid?
<yowshi> 2.6.27-10-generic jrib thats intrepid no? and why wouldnt it matter?
<wastrel> say i'm running gutsy and .avi and .mpg video playback doesn't work.  hear audio but video is black.  what might be the problem?
<jrib> yowshi: yes, that's intrepid.  Are you using proposed?
<blahblahx> arrenlex: the important part says: "... after making sure that gcc, binutils, make and the kernel sources for your running kernel are installed on your machine."
<yowshi> jrib: what the heck is proposed?
<joeb3_> klaxian, storage tab at bottom. not what you need ?
<jrib> yowshi: repository
<yowshi> jrib: ???
<arrenlex> blahblahx: Sounds like generic "oh no it failed" boilerplate. Can you paste the whole output for that module?
<klaxian> joeb3_: i do not see a storage tab
<yowshi> jrib: full sentences please
<jrib> jvrmrtn: it's no longer in the repositories (see the debian bug for why).  Consider using irssi or weechat instead
<blahblahx> arrenlex: sure. ill pastebin it in a second.
<jrib> yowshi: are you using the intrepid-proposed repository?  Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list if you aren't sure
<DavidCanarias> stdin: see if I did it right this time!!!!  Fingers crossed ...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/80138/
<malibu> DasE1: It was the terminal I was running nmon in..
<malibu> I'm wondering if nmon is displaying right
<yowshi> jrib:  http://pastebin.com/f45849fe2
<stdin> DavidCanarias: ok, in the same terminal, type in "./flashplayer-installer"
<jvrmrtn> jrib, thanks you
<Semidios> I uninstalled everything related to pulseaudio and now when I log it I get a message saying my session lasted less than 10 seconds.  and the logs shows that it couldn't start /usr/bin/pulse-session.  but I can log into failsafe, i removed something pulse audio related from launch at startup but the problem persists, any help?
<linux_> bonjour
<carpeliam> !NetworkConnections
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> !fr | linux_
<carpeliam> !Network Connections
<ubottu> linux_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<klaxian> joeb3_: any other ideas?
<Sangoku> hiya
<Sangoku> any use vmware?
<joeb3_> klaxian, looking.
<klaxian> joeb3_: i have searched gconf
<jrib> yowshi: you are using intrepid-proposed.  That's where packages go in for testing.  You shouldn't be using that repository really
<arrenlex> !anyone | Sangoku
<DavidCanarias> stdin: It tells me now it is installed!!!!
<ubottu> Sangoku: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<carpeliam> !Network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matador810> .
<alarond> running intrepid with dual-boot windows. XP showing bsod.
<stdin> DavidCanarias: see if it works
<klaxian> joeb3_: i did a grep for "brasero" and couldn't find it
<alarond> any way i can repair that from ubuntu?
<Sangoku> lol
<yowshi> jrib: heh i see. well hmmmmm how do i do something about that
<DavidCanarias> stdin: I will test the browser OK. :P
<klaxian> joeb3_: i removed brasero and now it just says that it can't find the file
<Sangoku> ok, does anybody use VMware to run Ubuntu?
<klaxian> joeb3_: i wonder if it's set in memory only.  i am going to log out and come right back to check
<arrenlex> Sangoku: What is your actual question?
<genii> Sangoku: I use it to run previous versions of ubuntu, under ubuntu
<eduardoc> 66.7.213.46:6667
<klaxian> joeb3_: brb
<carpeliam> is there some help somewhere on the "Network Connections" dialog windows? it's not very intuitive, and i can't find anything with google or in the help section
<alarond> running intrepid with dual-boot windows. XP showing bsod. can i fix this from ubuntu?
<Sangoku> How do I access my external HD or C: in Ubuntu which is running as a VM?
<jrib> yowshi: you could downgrade (can't walk you through that right now) or just disable them and wait for the main repositories to catch up.
<polystyrus> alarond: 1. BSOD error could be anything.  2. No
<polystyrus> alarond: or at least very unlikely
<rileyw4> HELP! Whenever I switch to a different workspace, all my windows that are open in the current screen stay with me no matter which workspace I goto. When a window is minimized, the programs will stay in their proper workspace. Any ideas? I'm new to linux, so the more info the better!
<genii> Sangoku: You are running it in Windows?
<alarond> polystyrus: ah well. thanks.
<DavidCanarias> stdin: The sites still dont work at all??? Its amazing
<yowshi> jrib: well i dont want to downgrade i grabbed intrepid as fast as i could and was a pain to upgrade to
<wastrel> rileyw4: KDE or Gnome?
<DasE1> malibu:so you're clear with that ow ?
<Sangoku> my main OS is Vista and am running Ubuntu in vmware?
<jrib> yowshi: I meant downgrade the -proposed packages
<rileyw4> wastrel: how do I check? (Sorry, I'm new)
<stdin> DavidCanarias: what site is it?
<wastrel> rileyw4: ubuntu or kubuntu
<yowshi> jrib: ah well i would have to do both downgrade and not use the propposed packages to fix it rigt wouldnt i?
<t35t0r> how do i tell how long a process has been running for (not cpu-time)?
<rileyw4> wastrel: ubuntu
<genii> Sangoku: At any rate, whichever situation, #vmware  is likely the channel you want to ask in
<jrib> yowshi: yes.  And I'm not saying this is certainly why your flash doesn't work like you expect it to, but in any case it doesn't make sense for you to have -proposed enabled
<kaudio> someone have any link about this: BONDING 2 INTERNET CONNECTIONS
<klaxian> joeb3_: it's working now
<DavidCanarias> stdin: I am trying several, but found one that doesnt ask for Flash player and its testing right now
<wastrel> rileyw4: gnome then
<klaxian> joeb3_: it must have been something stored in memory only
<Sangoku> how do i get there?
<Sangoku> #vmware
<klaxian> joeb3_: that was crazy
<joeb3_> klaxian, good
<klaxian> joeb3_: i have no idea how that happened, but i'm glad it's working now.  wish i didn't spend 2.5 hours looking for the setting :-P
<yowshi> jrib: well yeah since i am not a beta tester. how did it wind up enabled in the first place is a good question i think. since i didnt manually do it
<rileyw4> wastrel: yes, I guess. any ideas?
<jrib> yowshi: they aren't enabled by default
<yowshi> jrib: *shrugs*
<Semidios> I uninstalled everything related to pulseaudio and now when I log it I get a message saying my session lasted less than 10 seconds.  and the logs shows that it couldn't start /usr/bin/pulse-session.  but I can log into failsafe, i removed something pulse audio related from launch at startup but the problem persists, any help?
<yowshi> jrib: so how do i disable them
<DavidCanarias> stdin: I have contracted 3megas and told actual was 2.3Mbps speed down and 0.2Mbps up. The up sound odd doesnt it?
<xm89> здравствуйте
<jrib> yowshi: you could downgrade (can't walk you through that right now) or just disable them (using Software Sources) and wait for the main repositories to catch up.
<arrenlex> !ru | xm89
<ubottu> xm89: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<thiebaude> !ru
<yowshi> jrib: intrepid proposed isnt listed in software sources i just checked
<jrib> yowshi: then delete the -proposed lines from /etc/apt/sources.list and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<jerbear> i'm using freenx and anything that uses named colors (rgb.txt) doesn't work correctly. xterm, for instance
<stdin> DavidCanarias: depends on the infrastructure of your broadband, a lot of ISPs severely limit upload speed to deter people from running services
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Ah, so this seems to be sort of OK then?
<ChrisDavaz> I want to Ubuntu applications and a VMware guest OS to access /dev/dsp simultaneously, is this possible?
<wastrel> rileyw4: no but that's important info for figuring out what's going wrong :]
<rogan> whats the best desktop video capture program?
<stdin> DavidCanarias: check at different times in the day and see if it changes. also check to see if your ISP actually says anything about what upload speed you should get
<Semidios> I uninstalled everything related to pulseaudio and now when I log it I get a message saying my session lasted less than 10 seconds.  and the logs shows that it couldn't start /usr/bin/pulse-session.  but I can log into failsafe, i removed something pulse audio related from launch at startup but the problem persists, any help?
<stdin> DavidCanarias: most will only promise an upper-limit of download speed and say nothing about upload speed
<rileyw4> wastrel: Do you think it could have something to do with Compiz? I had Compiz installed, then uninstalled it shortly after, but I may not have properly ended its processes or something, I just closed it.
<DavidCanarias> stdin: Thanks very much for your patience with me tonight. I think I have learnt a lot.
<maxb> Has anyone managed to get madwifi-hal working on the Aspire One? I'd quite like an alterntive to ath5k, since it doesn't seem entirely reliable
<yowshi> jrib: only prposed packahges i seem to have deal with the snmp well those are the only ones that updated after remoing proposed packages
<stdin> DavidCanarias: no problem :)
<DavidCanarias> stdin: see you around, ciao
<DasE1> stdin:not my experience, usually there's a granted up/down, which is exeeded (german)
<jrib> yowshi: that's not how it works
<jrib> yowshi: your packages won't be automatically downgraded after disabling -proposed
<wastrel> rileyw4: i don't use compiz & dunno anything about it :]
<yowshi> jrib: oh heh
<GFree> so much tweaking here. The things you people are trying to solve work perfectly in Windows. Life's too precious, stop wasting your life with Linux already!
<stdin> DasE1: depends on the ISP and if you read the fine-print
<EDinNY> Any idea what the GTK File Browser deb is called?
<DavidCanarias> DasE1: I will check as stdin: says with my internet service provider.  I am in Spain ....... Not so perfect here as in Germany I am sure!!!!
<TecR0c> what is the command to update your ssh_config file ?
<histo> techqbert, you mean edit it?
<linux_> bonjour
<histo> TecR0c, you mean edit it?
<yowshi> jrib: well meh gotta jet thanks for the help
<jrib> yowshi: cya
<rileyw4> wastrel: alright thanks anyways. does ubuntu have tech support other than forums?
<DasE1> stdin:little ot here,  but for for a flat > market rules ! DavidCanarias
<histo> TecR0c, you can sudo nano /etc/ssh/ssh_config  or you can use gedit with gksu
<Semidios> why can I only log into failsafe?  I know it must be something starting at login, but nothing under System-->Preferences-->Sessions is related to the error.  any help?
<stdin> rileyw4: here, forums and the mailing-list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<histo> Semidios, what error are you receiving?
<jjrosaria> Hi im new here I need help
<lavacano201014> Semidios: Whatever desktop environment you normally use seems to be goofy for some reason
<histo> !ask | jjrosaria
<ubottu> jjrosaria: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Semidios> Couldn't exec /usr/bin/pulse-session: No such file or directory
<wastrel> rileyw4: dunno
<histo> Semidios, is this a new install or a new problem?
<rileyw4> wastrel: ok thanks for your help!
<DasE1> Semidios: problem with xorg ? check /var/log/syslog  and /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<marshall> i often get these hard system lockups that cause me to restart my laptop, i just got another one and decided to check my /var/log/kern.log and found that my wifi was messing up a fair bit (output pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m5588910 ), any ideas how i could resolve this issue?
<Semidios> it was a new install this morning, then I uninstalled everything related to pulse-audio because it messes up lots of things I need to have working.
<histo> Semidios, if you think its a specific problem with your user you can temporarily mv your .gconf folder
<LooieENG> how would I get drivers for my wlan?
<jjrosaria> sorry, When I connect to Wireless it detects my router but When I try connecting it doesnt its just stuck to connecting and it does not connect. Sometimes it does connect but my comp freezes
<DasE1> LooieENG: see
<DasE1> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lavacano201014> Semidios: It appears that pulse audio was required to run
<LooieENG> thank you DasE1
<Semidios> lavacano201014, if that was true I wouldn't be able to run in failsafe
<Semidios> histo, is there any place startup items might be hiding?
<lavacano201014> Semidios: Failsafe doesn't use audio, methinks
<lavacano201014> Semidios: Whatever desktop environment you WANT to use does...
<shbika> ..
<Semidios> lavacano201014, its still Gnome...
<lavacano201014> Semidios: Reinstall pulse audio, and set whatever has problems with it to ALSA
<Semidios> lavacano201014, and my audio is working perfectly in failsafe
<histo> Semidios, well most of your user prefs are in /home/<username>/.gconf   You can mv /home/<username>/.gconf /home/<username>/.gconf.old     and then try to login to see if its a setting thats  aprboelm
<Semidios> histo, will do
<mezquitale> what app comparable go amarok would you recommend for GNOME?  I only use it to play my mp3z and make CD's from my playlists
<LooieENG> long shot
<lavacano201014> Semidios: If that doesn't work, then there must be a reason GNOME wants pulse audio
<LooieENG> anyone know if the RTL8187B works on 8.10?
<izinucs> mezquitale, exhaile, rythmbox
<LooieENG> all I can find on Google is stuff from like 2007/7.x
<lavacano201014> LooieENG: Worth a try!
<lavacano201014> If it doesn't work right off the bat, you could always fiddle with stuff
<mezquitale> izinucs,  thanks i will try them both
<lavacano201014> Maybe make it THINK that it's another similar piece of hardware (like a model that's a year older or something)
<LooieENG> I seem to remember it didn't work on 8.04
<LooieENG> any change it will work on 8.10?
<Semidios> lavacano201014, but the failsafe is gnome...  and all this stuff worked before I upgraded to intrepid.  then i started getting bus errors related to pulseaudio
<lavacano201014> Semidios: Well, I don't USE failsafe, so how am I supposed to know that?
<yanko> hi all
<lavacano201014> Wait.
<lavacano201014> Hmm.
<amt2> Hi, I am trying to compile IPC. The readme file says I should be able to do 'gmake install', but I get 'command not found'. What do I need to do so that 'gmake' works?
<Semidios> lavacano201014, from all i've read failsafe just doesn't launch anything at log in.
<lavacano201014> Semidios: New distribution might mean newer version of pulse audio (hopefully a version that DOESN'T screw up your stuff)
<Semidios> lavacano201014, new distribution is the one that is screwing up my stuff.
<lavacano201014> amt2: Use "make install"
<nimbus> Is Flash naturally a bit slow in linux?
<Semidios> brb.  reboot time
<Nick924em> nimbus, yes
<lavacano201014> Semidios: Oh right
<nimbus> I thought so.
<nimbus> not much that can be done about that I suppose on the user's end I'd imagine.
<LooieENG> ok, quick (I hope) question
<lavacano201014> amt2: I'm not sure about "gmake", but I think that it's the same as "make"
<Ohmu> Can anyone help me get a WAP working?  I'm nearly there, but stuck!  http://pastebin.ca/1275543
<lavacano201014> amt2: So use "make install"
<Nick924em> i think gmake is more of a BSD thing, you shouldnt really need gmake
<amt2> lavacano201014, ok... i did 'make install' and got a bunch of errors..
<lavacano201014> amt2: Pastebin the readme file
<whyameye> easiest way to transcode 98 video files to an uncompressed video format?
<lavacano201014> whyameye: 98 video files?
<LooieENG> can someone with the latest 8.10 ISO tell me what the kernal version is?
<LooieENG> and is it >2.6.27?
<lavacano201014> whyameye: Whatever format, uncompressed AVI should do it
<arrenlex> whyameye: for i in * ; do mencoder -ovc raw $i -o $i.raw ; done
<arrenlex> LooieENG: 2.6.27
<LooieENG> ok, thanks
<TecR0c> histo, i have made the configurations i wanted now i just need to flash it i guess ?
<lavacano201014> whyameye: I believe arrenlex tod you to run "mencoder -ovc raw <filename> <filename>.raw"
<histo> TecR0c, you want to restart ssh server?
<lavacano201014> arrenlex: Right?
<LooieENG> woo
<biouser> anyone figured out why ubuntu and ekiga hate eachother?
<kevin__> Hello. I've noticed gnome-cups-manager is no longer in intrepid. What has replaced it?
<LooieENG> good old telewest ftp
<arrenlex> lavacano201014: That is the command for a single file, except you missed the -o.
<biouser> and ubuntu still ships with ekiga?
<DreaDy> hi
<lavacano201014> arrenlex: So I did.
<histo> TecR0c, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<DreaDy> how conect to ubuntu in spanish
<DreaDy> ???
<TecR0c> histo, yep
<whyameye> arrenlex, lavacano201014: yes thx trying with one file now to see if it will do what I want.
<arrenlex> !es | DreaDy
<ubottu> DreaDy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ChrisDavaz> How do I access PulseAudio configuration in Ubuntu 8.10? I can only access the "Sound" configuration panel.
<Nick924em> bah arrenlex beat me to it
<histo> TecR0c, the above command will restart the ssh
<biouser> pm me is you know all about the ubuntu/ekiga problems
<lavacano201014> biouser: Better to use channel
<biouser> why does ubuntu ship with broken software
<Lemonwedge> how do i install tar.gz files?
<arrenlex> whyameye: Oh, you will need an audio codec too, probably. You can use mencode -oac help to get a list of them
<DreaDy> hola
<lavacano201014> biouser: That way, we can correct each other when we're wrong
<DreaDy> hay alguien
<DreaDy> ???
<kevin__> Does anyone know what has replaced gnome-cups-manager in Intrepid Ibex?
<izinucs> biouser, what ubuntu ekiga problems are you having..?
<arrenlex> Lemonwedge: .tar.gz files are compressed archives, just like .zip. Did you download the source for something? Are you sure it's not already in the repositories?
<exterminator> when I use cfdisk to partion,it shows this:
<lavacano201014> biouser: As for the Ubuntu/Ekiga problem, that's either something your end, or they screwed up when they built it
<biouser> lavacano201014, you know about the ubuntu/ekiga crud-pile?
<exterminator> Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed.  Reboot to update table.
<exterminator>                  Toggle bootable flag of the current partition
<Lemonwedge> im trying to get gscore and it isnt in the repositories
<biouser> opic for #ekiga is: Ekiga 3.0.1 released || Ubuntu = Lame || Downloads and documentation: http://wiki.ekiga.org/ || We are looking for a windows maintainer. || 300k users registered on Ekiga.net
<biouser> what about that?
<amt2> lavacano201014, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/80149/
<lavacano201014> biouser: Must be complaining that Ubuntu's repos are out of date, Ekigawise
<|unjustice|> anyone know the command to run .iso files in terminal, like a disk image?
<|unjustice|> is it a mount?
<TecR0c> histo, which command ?
<arrenlex> !compile | Lemonwedge
<ubottu> Lemonwedge: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<biouser> true, how can I get better newer repos?
<arrenlex> |unjustice|: mount -o loop
<lavacano201014> amt2: Try the usual method: ./configure && make && make install
<exterminator> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/11108
<TecR0c> no worries i found it
<exterminator> why it shows that
<histo> TecR0c, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<rafa> can someone help me with a grub error?
<DreaDy> hey
<izinucs> biouser, there's a little dissention between the ekiga dev's and ubuntu devs as to who whould be packaging ekiga for ubuntu.. there's a bug about it on launchpad.. needless to say that someone has a PPA for the newest version available for ubuntu..
<DreaDy> how conect to ubuntu es
<DreaDy> ???
<lavacano201014> biouser: There aren't better, newer repositories for the packages
<kennyyu> not sure whether it's a right place to ask about it: i want debug symbols for gecko engine (the sdk) in ubuntu. is 'apt-get install libxul0d-dbg' able to do the purpose?
<swagga> i have shared a folder on my win machine and i cant access it via ubuntu through the places---> network do i need samba to access my win folder?
<lavacano201014> biouser: You're better off compiling from source if you need a newer version
<amt2> lavacano201014, but i don't see any 'configure' file in the directory
<biouser> I thought I saw that there was a 3.0.1 deb
<xuburant> I am having problems using my flash drive to install Ubuntu on HDD. I've looked at pendrivelinux.com and i cant find what I think I need.
<Eulalia> Hi. Can anybody tell me how to uninstall ubuntu from my laptop (windows XP)? I don't have the XP disk :\
<izinucs> biouser, https://launchpad.net/~sevmek/+archive
<biouser> Eulalia, go to the windows partition sudo rm -rf /
<izinucs> biouser, if you add those repos you'll be able to upgrade to the latest version.  Beware though on first launch you might get an error.. if you do killall -9 gconf<something> fixed it for me.
<lavacano201014> biouser: No, he wants to get Ubuntu off his laptop, and put Windows ON it
<Eulalia> biouser, how do I go to the windows partition?
<don> I am trying to change the path to my java. I run export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/jdk1.6.0_11  and then source /etc/profile
<jrib> Eulalia: don't do that
<lavacano201014> Eulalia: Do you have a key for XP anywhere?
<Eulalia> lavacano201014: Nah, I havve both on my laptop right now
<LooieENG> here goes
<Eulalia> lavacano201014: No
<don> and yet, which java still shows /usr/bin/java
<LooieENG> will hopefully brb in ubuntu
<lavacano201014> Eulalia: Oh, never mind, then I have no clue
<Eulalia> I have both installed on my laptop right now, but I can't boot ubuntu up
<droopsta915> What files do I need for music and videos other than w32codecs?
<lavacano201014> Eulalia: That's because Windows forces itself into the MBR.
<lavacano201014> Because Microsoft sucks.
<don> How can I change my java path globally and for good?
<arrenlex> don: Correct, because /usr/bin is earlier in the path than your addition. The supported way to do this is to set alternatives, I think.
<arrenlex> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<don> arrenlex how do I do that?
<Eulalia> lavacano201014: I've never been able to use ubuntu much...It freezes every time I boot it
<jschall> i have flashplugin-nonfree installed on ubuntu 8.10 amd64, and it doesn't seem to be working
<arrenlex> !alternatives | don
<ubottu> don: please see above
<lavacano201014> Eulalia: Then your laptop is (quite surprisingly) unable to run it
<izinucs> !flash | jschall
<ubottu> jschall: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Eulalia> lavacano201014: any idea how to remove it? :>
<jschall> izinucs: i just reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree and it worked.
<lavacano201014> Eulalia: Go in with a LiveCD and delete the Ubuntu partition with GParted. Then resize the Windows partition to take the whole HD.
<jtaji> droopsta915: ubuntu-restricted-extras is helpful
<jschall> izinucs: probably because flashplugin-nonfree works in a nonstandard way
<biouser> Eulalia, sry, I couldn't resist
<lavacano201014> Eulalia: Be warned, Windows might get confused to the point where you need to run a repair install on it with a disc
<don> found a GUI for doing it...thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<izinucs> jschall, it has issues on 64 bit..
<biouser> Eulalia, I wouldn't have let you do that (erase your whole windows partition)
<jschall> izinucs: apparently not
<al__> hi got a question, got a laptop with an intel 5100 wireless in it, runninghelp me? plese.. 8.10. it is killing me!!!  it sees the wireless ap but it does not connect. can somebody
<histo> Eulalia, if you just delete the ubuntu partition you will need to run fixmbr from a windows install disk to get rid of grub
<jschall> izinucs: seems to work perfectly to me
<izinucs> jschall, great..
<biouser> Resolving dependencies...The following actions will resolve these dependencies:Remove the following packages:libopal-2.2,libpt-1.10.10,ubuntu-desktop,Score is 257,Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?]
<lavacano201014> Eulalia: But you said you don't have a Windows disc, so...
<Eulalia> lavacano201014: GParted?
<al__> any one?
<Eulalia> No Windows disc, bought the laptop used
<lavacano201014> Eulalia: GNOME partition editor
<lavacano201014> Eulalia: Check the bottom or something for an XP key
<amt2> lavacano201014, did you see my last msg?
<amt2> the './configure && make && make install' doenst owrk
<Kadko> Hello friends, i have a problem whit the sound on my laptop, it was working fine, but suddenly i want to hear some music and what's my surprise i dont hear anything like mp3 wma etc, i went to youtube to see a video and i dont hear noting. I have restarted my laptop and in the startupsound i dont hear nothing. I go to System>Preferences>sound and test all options and still not work!! What can i do?
<lavacano201014> amt2: Then I have no idea
<Eulalia> lavacano201014: does GParted come default w/ the ubuntu cd?
<Amnoric> btw there is a channel were you can go get help btw....
<lavacano201014> Eulalia: It would have to, otherwise it couldn't make partitions to get Ubuntu installed...
<Eulalia> ooo
<lavacano201014> Amnoric: Yeah, right here.
<jtaji> Eulalia: it's under system > admin > partition editor
<al__> any one with an intel 5100 running 8.10?
<Eulalia> kthx
<biouser> izinucs, Resolving dependencies...The following actions will resolve these dependencies:Remove the following packages:libopal-2.2,libpt-1.10.10,ubuntu-desktop,Score is 257,Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?]
<Ohmu> Can anyone help me get a WAP working?  I'm nearly there, but stuck!  http://pastebin.ca/1275543
<biouser> Kadko, have you tried a reboot?
<lavacano201014> Amnoric: This is an Ubuntu question, he needs to get Ubuntu uninstalled...
<Kadko> Yes i have tried that and still have the problem
<qcjn> hi, can ido something like mv this file one directory up,  mv /home/user/myfile ../         or something like that
<kennyyu> where are the source for libxul0d-dbg?
<Ohmu> Everything looks good... I just can't resolve an IP from the client :(
<kennyyu> thanks.
<lavacano201014> qcjn: Yep, so long as you have write access (or sudo)
<izinucs> biouser, is that from installing the 3.x version.. then yes.. those packages need updating
<whyameye> I need to batch combine a bunch of sound files with video files i.e. add the sound into the video file. How to do?
<biouser> qc, mv file 'pwd'/up/file
<izinucs> whyameye, what format are the video files in?
<sweatshack> I'm using Ubuntu 64, I'm a newb.  I just installed the ATI catalyst drivers using the autoinstaller, and now I'm out a GUI.. I just get dropped off at the text terminal.  Can anyone tell me how to undo the driver change?
<biouser> izinucs, it looks like it want to delete them
<whyameye> izinucs: divx
<biouser> remove them
<qcjn> lavacano201014: but is my command right ?
<Kadko> biouser: I have nothed that when I have installed btcrt for make bridge connections my sound crash
<lavacano201014> qcjn: It should work/
<lavacano201014> work.*
<qcjn> lavacano201014: ok
<izinucs> biouser, it should update them with new versions
<harlequin516> I'm coming from gentoo and centos, how do i install cryptsetup (luks).  It appears as though this is not in the repository.  I'm using a simple desktop install of Kubuntu 8.10
<Alex_Gren> as-t-il quel qu'un qui pourais m'aidé ici...?
<don> Okay the alternatives GUI didn't change it
<izinucs> whyameye, ouch.. not sure but check out LiVeS.. you'll probably find a deb on www.getdeb.net
<arrenlex> whyameye: try mencoder -ovc lavc -oac lavc -audiofile <your audio file> <video file> -o <video output>
<biouser> qcjn, man mv
<don> how can I configure the alternatives my self?
<jtaji> qcjn: your command moves it up one from the current working directory (pwd), not one up from where the file is
<lavacano201014> harlequin516: Are you looking for it through the Add/Remove?
<swagga> is there a less busy ubuntu help channel / server?
<lavacano201014> swagga: Not as far as we know
<lavacano201014> swagga: If you have Kubuntu, #kubuntu is there
<arrenlex> swagga: You can always try the ubuntu forums.
<izinucs> !who | swagga
<ubottu> swagga: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<harlequin516> I tried apt, and the gui.  I think maybe I'm not setup with the right repository, but  I think the default should be suffiecient (open source wise)
<swagga> thanks ubottu ;P
<qcjn> jtaji: tahnks, cause i was wondering where it was
<smnab> hello. it is possible to set the internet gateway via the /etc/network/interfaces file. But is there any way to do it from a command line?
<smnab> I couldn't find any gateway option in ifconfig
<lavacano201014> harlequin516: Open synaptic, and use the search function in there
<don> how can I configure my java path in ubuntu here please?
<lavacano201014> Look for "cryptsetup"
<biouser> smnab, that is right and then /etc/init.d/network restart
<harlequin516> "aptitude install cryptsetup libpam-mount" doesn't work
<swagga> so ubuntu is designed so that you login with your super user account but you dont really have that privilege you have to type it in each time you sudo
<Alex_Gren> yes smagga... its to prevent you from doing something stupid by accident
<Alex_Gren> swagga*
<smnab> biouser: yes, but is there a command, like sudo ifconfig gateway eth1, or something like that?
<sweatshack> can anybody tell me how to undo the ati driver installation I just did?  It won't go into a GUI anymore.  I tried to run gedit on xorg.conf but it says it can't load the display
<swagga> alex_gren so are all the gui based linux distros like that?
<lavacano201014> swagga: Actually, I think this is the only one
<swagga> kudo ubuntu
<swagga> kudos
<biouser> smnab, to like set a static ip or something?
<lavacano201014> swagga: If you like taking risks, you can run entirely as root
<Alex_Gren> not sure, ive only used ubuntu XD, but i know OsX is like that too
<harlequin516> I get this :   Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "cryptsetup"
<swagga> lavacano201014 how would i do that? i am too paranoid to try that but it would be nice to know
<smnab> biouser: yes, like how you configure static IP's
<dmsuperman> harlequin516: Enable universe
<dmsuperman> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dmsuperman> !info cryptsetup
<ubottu> cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): configures encrypted block devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.6-6ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 102 kB, installed size 452 kB
<lavacano201014> swagga: You have to set the password for root, first (with sudo passwd) but after that, you can just login that way (copy your home folder to /root)
<dmsuperman> Oh, hrm
<Alex_Gren> and vista has something like that, but you press OK instead of typing your password
<storrgie> so I just installed mysql on my box, and connected with mysql administrator. I cant see server logs, service control, or startup parameters.... what do i need to change?
<ChrisDavaz> How do I access the PulseAudio GUI Configuration?
<isilion> hi! i want to raise fan speed because i got a p4 prescott and its to hot. noyse is not a problem i tryed sensors detect but it seems to noot work properly. sensors command output only gives cpu temp. pwmconfig dont work. please help
<arrenlex> storrgie: What are you trying to achieve? What are you trying to fix?
<smnab> isilion: isn't there a BIOS option to run the fan at "Full"?
<izinucs> swagga, you don't want to run entirely as root.. don't set a root password..
<isilion> smnab, not, unaffortunatelly
<storrgie> arrenlex: i want to have access to service control and startup parameters
<Alex_Gren> lol i agree with izinuc on this =P
<qcjn> it seems i have 2 apache running...could someone help me find out wich one is reachable via wan ?
<Alex_Gren> just type your password and suck it up, its for your own good
<qcjn> on 2 differnet computers, of course
<arrenlex> qcjn: I don't think you can have two different apaches running, because they would conflict with each others' ports. Are you sure it's not two children of a single instance?
<swagga> lavacano201014 thx i dont think im gonna be trying that until i learn more ive been running ubuntu less than a month i even got it installed on my moms computer she says she wants win back but i know she deep down loves it
<biouser> storrgie, interesting, I don't have the logs in the gui either
<Alex_Gren> ohhhh family computer... bad place
<arrenlex> storrgie: Oh, sorry, I don't know anything about that except adding users and the my.cnf file. :(
<Cpudan80> How can I execute a process so that I can close my terminal window?
<storrgie> biouser: do u have service control?
<arrenlex> Cpudan80: something &
<Cpudan80> arrenlex: doesnt work
<sweatshack> anyone know how to tell Ubuntu 64 bit to use the default video driver instead of the one I just installed?
<Cpudan80> arrenlex: If you close the terminal window, the prog dies
<isilion> smnab, you know lmsensors?
<Alex_Gren> dude you should have set up unbuntu/windows dualboot.... you get unbuntu, and your mother gets window$
<arrenlex> Cpudan80: Works for me... try typing "disown" before closing
<smnab> isilion: no, unfortunately. I have a BIOS option to set the CPU fan to "auto" or "full"
<Cpudan80> oh
<biouser> storrgie, I don't know what that is, but maybe it is b.c those fiels are empyt anyways, mine are
<harlequin516> Universe is selected....  Still don't know what's wrong
<biouser> storrgie, /var/log/mysql
<izinucs> swagga, good idea.. mom will acclimate. you just need to keep showing her where to find things that she uses.. maybe her own account with icons on the desktop for what she uses.
<qcjn> arrenlex: well i have 2 computers, and i don't know wich one is the good one..The one one on my computer shouldn't work to my opinion, cause my rooter forwards it to the other one, but the one i see is on my computer
<subdolus_> I have dual-monitors set up here and I want both displays to have their own wallpapers... how do I do this?
<biouser> subdolus_, painting the doghouse again?
<storrgie> biouser: no i want to be able to check the service control and whatnot
<whyameye> arrenlex: with your command it plays the audio in mplayer and not in vlc. What wrapper should I use i.e. avi?
<biouser> storrgie, what is service control?
<isilion> hi! i want to raise fan speed because i got a p4 prescott and its to hot. noyse is not a problem i tryed sensors detect but it seems to noot work properly. sensors command output only gives cpu temp. pwmconfig dont work. please help
<subdolus_> biouser: uhhh sure.. why not..
<sweatshack> anyone know how to restore previous video settings if a driver fails?  I'm getting tired of reinstalling Ubuntu
<izinucs> subdolus_, in gnome you'll pull your hair out trying.. in kde you can do it.. but then it's kde and you might not like it.
<biouser> subdolus_, just pulling your chain, I don't know how to do that though...
<arrenlex> whyameye: So it produces a file which has audio in mplayer but not in vlc?
<Theeb> my volume key shortcut does the job twice, even the mute, it mute and unmute with one hit, any solution for that?
<qcjn> do you see something there   http://qcjn.no-ip.org:81/public/
<isilion> sweatshack,  try nving if yore using nvidia or ati
<Alex_Gren> gnome is still sexier then kde btw... -.-
<arrenlex> whyameye: The default wrapper is always avi, and that is fine.
<izinucs> sweatshack, just 'cause a driver isn't set right is no reason to reinstall .. it's not windows.. there's other ways of fixing most everything.
<biouser> sweatshack, go with 32bit next time if you do and wait a year to try 64bit again :/
<whyameye> arrenlex: yes correct. And it doesn't play audio in totem movie player either
<isilion> envyng sweatshack
<subdolus_> dangsticles.
<arrenlex> whyameye: What are the options for audio codecs?
<subdolus_> all black background it is
<sweatshack> I'm using ATI.  just installed catalyst.  I can't get 32 bit to install on the system
<izinucs> isilion, not good on 64 bit.. espicially if its nvidia..
<sweatshack> I have one of those JMicron boards... took me forever just to get any installation working
<arrenlex> Alex_Gren: Lies! Isn't this pretty? http://arrenlex.aa.am/screenshots/23525.png
<harlequin516> From a very standard Kubutntu 8.10 desktop, what should I do from the commandline to get cryptsetup installed?
<sweatshack> so how do I use "nving" to restore a previous driver set up?
<Alex_Gren> no i refuse to accept that KDE is sexier then gnome
<Alex_Gren> i reject your reality
<isilion> sweatshack,  which way did you installed catalyst? propietar y driver from ati website?
<whyameye> arrenlex: copy, pcm, mp3lame, lavc, twolame, faac
<izinucs> arrenlex, wow.. that's hi rez.. taking forever to load
<arrenlex> whyameye: Try lame, I guess.
<sweatshack> yes.  I used the auto installer from the ATI website for the 64 bit one
<isilion> sweatshack,  did you converted them into deb packages before installing?
<arrenlex> izinucs: Yeah, slow upload speed is slow. :(
<ReAn> looking for the package name of the SSH Daemon for apt-get, anyone care to indulge me?
<isilion> sweatshack, wrong, do that nex time. if you want to uninstall driver, just uninstal deb packages
<sweatshack> no, I just followed what it said to do in the instructions I think.  I just ran the installer
<genii> ReAn: openssh-server
<wcdl> ei anybody know if there is already blueman for intrepid?
<Alex_Gren> ( and secretly arrenlex.. i am just too lazy to learn KDE i am happy with gnome
<ReAn> thx genii
<genii> ReAn: np
<whyameye> arrenlex: thx. mp3lame works for everything
<kennyyu> hi there. where can i find the source path of the debug symbols
<kennyyu> ?
<arrenlex> Alex_Gren: I sort of feel the same way about gnome... although I have it on my laptop because kde refuses to work with the fingerprint reader.
<kennyyu> thanks!
<arrenlex> whyameye: Awesome, yw.
<sweatshack> I'm entirely new to all linux... I don't know how to uninstall anything from a terminal window.  I just want to restore my GUI
<isilion> type xfix sweatshack
<ReAn> now all i have to do is figure out why ubuntu.com isn't resolving :/
<wcdl> sudo apt-get to install anyprogram
<arrenlex> Alex_Gren: I like that KDE has a configuration option for everything, but at the same time, it's so annoying KDE has a configuration option for everything. :(
<wcdl> sudo apt-get reinstall
<Alex_Gren> lol
<wcdl> to reinstall
<harlequin516> I looked up the package on the website, cryptsetup does not have a repository name associated like universe.
<arrenlex> wcdl: Isn't it sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<Alex_Gren> i know... thats what i hate about KDE
<arrenlex> harlequin516: That means it's in the main repositories.
<arrenlex> harlequin516: So every ubuntu installation should have it available already.
<wcdl> yes
<wcdl> my bad
<sweatshack> xfix didn't do anything
<harlequin516> Ugh!   Why not me?
<arrenlex> Alex_Gren: It sure is powerful though... you can get it exactly how you like it. :D
<wcdl> to remove sudo apt-get remove
<harlequin516> Is it possibly bundled into another package?
<isilion> sweatshack,  xfix turns to vesa driver. reboot
<Alex_Gren> meh dude, i have what i like with gnome =P
<sweatshack> but it says that xfix was a bad command
<Alex_Gren> its like my dream GUI right now
<Alex_Gren> wait ill screen
<izinucs> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg .. sweatshack do that in terminal
<arrenlex> Alex_Gren: And I am delighted with kde 3. :) It's perfect for me. It's awesome that Linux has so many things to make everyone happy.
<Alex_Gren> and i save as a btm..... less time load time =P
<sweatshack> I have it rebooting, I'll do that as soon as I get to the terminal
<isilion> sweatshack,  reboot in recovery mode and perform xfix
<qcjn> gnutron: culd you help me a bit ?
<izinucs> sweatshack, rebooting is typically not necessary for most anything unless you get a kernel upgrade.. there are other ways.. ctrl+alt+backspace will restart the video/X/gui system
<biouser> izinucs, that link for Ekiga update totally worked.. that needs to get in the amin repo ASAP!
<biouser> izinucs, thanks a lot for the tip
<arrenlex> sweatshack: Probably a nicer way to restart the X system is "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" ... ctrl+alt+backspace is mostly for freezes.
<biouser> I think I will go post it on the forums
<osxdude|laptop> hey.....
<osxdude|laptop> Where is the old Screens and Graphics properties?
<ReAn> does ifconfig show the DNS server it's using?
<izinucs> biouser, np.. much nicer interface
<biouser> hit me up : sip:walmart@ekiga.net :P
<joeb3_> ReAn, /etc/resolv.conf has the name servers
<joljam> i am having a problem with logitech v20 speakers in ubuntu
<ReAn> joeb3_: that's populated by the DHCP client?
<joljam> cannot hear any sound after connecting
<isilion> hi! i want to raise fan speed because i got a p4 prescott and its to hot. noyse is not a problem i tryed sensors detect but it seems to noot work properly. sensors command output only gives cpu temp. pwmconfig dont work. please help
<joeb3_> ReAn, yes
<izinucs> biouser, I don't have the newest loaded on this machine and no mic etc..
<ReAn> thx
<Matt2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6304223#post6304223
<orlok> Has anybody here used lvm under Ubuntu? I dont seem to have everything in /dev/mapper/
<WildcatMan> question... does anyone here know how to set up a dual boot system with ubuntu 8.10 on the primary hardrive?
<Alex_Gren> btw arrenlex.. you said you are using KDE 3.... you did not upgrade to 4 yet,,,,?
<izinucs> WildcatMan, do you already have win installed?
<Alex_Gren> wine...? or win....?
<Matt2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6304223#post6304223
<Matt2> Hey there, I have followed this guide to the T, and am having no luck.  I have attached my post on the Ubuntu support forums, in an effort to be concise and not waste anyone's time.  Thanks!
<Matt2> I have followed every step exactly, save for the part in the command prompt at the beginning, when you said to press "ctrl + O" in order to save it. This was not the option for me, instead it was to overwrite it. I just decided to exit, unable to find the save feature, could this be why I have not found success?
<Matt2> I am trying to use this Ubuntu based pc to authenticate my school's network, then pass the internet onto my wireless router.
<FloodBot3> Matt2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matt2> I have tried to test the connection by plugging my second network adapter (usb linksys) directly into my laptop (vista). I seemt o connect to the network w/o a problem, (it is called "linksys 3"), but it is local only. I can't seem to see the ubuntu PC either. No luck plugging to into the internet port on my router either.
<arrenlex> Alex_Gren: Naw, I tried it out a while ago and it wasn't quite there yet. kde 3 is rock solid and configured just the way I like it... I guess I'll upgrade naturally when it gets into debian testing, but hopefully that won't be for a while.
<Matt2> Any suggestions would be awesome, I really appreciate it!
<storrgie> i want to change the default port of my mysql server in ubuntu... do i have to do anything with a firewall?
<alex_21> I need to do a install of an apache module mod_proxy_html. So I downloaded the source code, now that do I have to do?
<Matt2> I'm very confused
<Matt2> I am flooding?
<dnyy> Is there a wine channel?  #wine is invite only. :/
<Alex_Gren> lol wont wanna take allllll take that to reconfigure KDE..?
<izinucs> dnyy, #winehq or #wine-hq something like that. google wine on irc
<WildcatMan> izinucs: no i install ubuntu first cause i was using it as my only OS... but i got an ipod touch for christmas and its a gen 2.... so i cant jailbreak it.. so i cant sync it in ubuntu
<arrenlex> dnyy: Not for me, when I typed /join #wine I was nicely redirected to #winehq
<WildcatMan> so not i need windows
<WildcatMan> now*
<dnyy> arrenlex: Hah, it kicked me and said invite only. :(
<Alex_Gren> oh no i dont like KDE 4.... time to spend another 12 hours making KDE 3 perfect again
<WildcatMan> izinucs: i tried to install windows on my second hardrive but windows doesnt like being installed there
<arrenlex> Alex_Gren: Naw, I configured it like twice in my life... I just hold onto my .home folder to make sure I don't lose the conf :)
<amt2> why am i not able to copy something into /usr/local/bin?
<Alex_Gren> and nope, i can join #wine too
<Alex_Gren> lol
<izinucs> WildcatMan, AH.. makes sense.. instead of dual booting you might consider installed win in a vm with virtual box or vmware.  vbox is nice and after it's setup less headache.. from there you can do what you need to with the touch..
<arrenlex> amt2: You don't have permissions. Put sudo in front of that.
<Matt2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80160/
<mabus> so I have an eeepc with a 4gb ssd (only lasts so many writes, but is twice as fast as the sdhc) and a 16gb sdhc. What partitions should I move to the sdhc so I have more space and write less, but take advantage of the mostly static but needed fast files on the ssd? For example I know I want /tmp and /var on the sdhc, and /boot on the ssd
<Matt2> Anyone willing to take a look at my case?
<WildcatMan> izinucs: according to forums u cant sync ipod touch in a VM..
<izinucs> WildcatMan, if you really want to dual boot you can but here's the deal.. windows like to be installed first .. so backup or image your linux install. wipe the drive, install windows then install ubuntu again and replace all your data..
<WildcatMan> izinucs: maybe it was an old article, but i hadnt seen anyhting else about it
<izinucs> WildcatMan, why not.. how does it know
<izinucs> WildcatMan, all it knows is that it's connected to a windows machine.
<sweatshack> ok I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, and then I restarted.  Still at terminal, no GUI
<WildcatMan> izinucs: i am assume its because of how ubuntu pipes the usb devices when u figure out how to mount them
<alex_21> You can install Windows later, use GParted, and then Intall Windows and then use a live CD to fix grub
<izinucs> WildcatMan, ah.. but the usb won't be mounted in ubuntu but in the vm.. to do this with vbox you have to download their "non-free/free" version
<WildcatMan> hmmm
<smnab> what is the "route" program? what does its output mean? could someone help me?
<izinucs> WildcatMan, like alex_21 said.. you can install dual boot with windows but it messes with grub and that will have to be fixed.
<WildcatMan> izinucs: so dont get the one from the package manager.... not the OSE
<etherael> smnab, the route program allows you to manipulate the routing table in your system.
<smnab> suppose I want to set 192.168.0.1 as the gateway. should I use 'route' for it?
<LooieENG> didn't work :(
<LooieENG> can't get wireless internet
<izinucs> WildcatMan, no .. the OSE version does not have usb support
<orlok> Has anybody had lvm2 working on ubuntu?
<jon5000> Hi.  Questions about sharing a drive with Samba
<etherael> smnab, you could, but typically you won't need to mess with your routing tables, in the event that you *do* need to mess with your routing tables, you should probably use the system network config utility to do it rather than making a single change using the route commandline utility.
<izinucs> WildcatMan, are you going to attempt the vbox solution? if so I'll give you some tips..
<alex_21> Yes, the os version from Sun has USB Suport
<WildcatMan> izinucs: how does gparted help me?... even if i partition the hardrive as a ntfs file system windows XP install and vista both say there is no partition that meets the criteria
<alex_21> Anyone know about mod_proxy_html.c
<Hydrant> has anyone else experienced flash being choppy on firefox
<smnab> etherael: yes, but i've been having problems with my net configuration, so i've deleted network manager and am doing everything through the command line.
<Matt2> I am trying to get my Ubuntu PC to pass the internet that is coming into it, out my usb network adapter.  Into my linksys router  I have tried to use this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=926001  But I have not had success.  Anyone willing to give me shove in the right direction/
<LooieENG> anyone got any suggestions?
<WildcatMan> izinucs: yes i hate windows.. vbox will make me a happier person :)
<isilion> hi! i want to raise fan speed because i got a p4 prescott and its to hot. noyse is not a problem i tryed sensors detect but it seems to noot work properly. sensors command output only gives cpu temp. pwmconfig dont work. please help
<jon5000> can anyone help?  I am using samba, and have shared a folder.  I now want to find the ubuntu computer on my XP computer.  how do i find out  the address?
<alex_21> <WildcatMan> izinucs: Make some of your disk free space and install Windows into it
<arrenlex> WildcatMan: 1) using gparted, make empty, unpartitioned space for windows. 2) use the windows install CD to partition that space and install on it. 3) Use the LiveCD to restore grub... see !grub for more info.
<izinucs> WildcatMan, that's the issue.. Win. likes to be first on the drive.. if you just must .. then make space on the harddrive that isn't formatted.
<etherael> smnab, the manager is not the configuration, it is the manipulator. but to give you the answer you're after, route add (network) gw (gateway) netmask (netmask)
<smnab> etherael: ok, thanks. that was what i was looking for.
<izinucs> WildcatMan, hang on.. and I'll put a couple things to gether.
<egc> \X/
<sirb> hi all
<WildcatMan> arrenlex: ive tried that... tried just having it as free space tried just having it as "unformatted" space  tried"NTFS" and tried "fat32" wont work unless windows is installed first
<Alex_Gren> tbqh, i would rather have some form of Vm, and run windows in Ubuntu.....  i hate dual-boots
<jon5000> anyone?
<WildcatMan> izinucs: thanks i appreciate it
<arrenlex> WildcatMan: What do you mean by "doesn't work"?
<WildcatMan> arrenlex: the windows setup says there is no partitions that meet the criteria
<arrenlex> WildcatMan: Well yeah, that's why you create them in the setup.
<sirb> having trouble installing 8.04 LTS on a new server, syslog says it can't find a package (nic-restricted-firmwarexxxx.udeb), can anyone point me in the right direction?
<alex_21> Make the partition first in the Hard disk
<WildcatMan> the only way it will work is if i let it delete then format my primary hardrive
<etherael> WildcatMan, do you have space that registers as "unallocated" within gparted ?
<AussieGuy> df is misreporting the amount of space used on my partition. Ive done a full "properties" of the / folder in nautilus, its counted everything totalling 11GB. df says this however....  /dev/sda3                 47GB      38GB       8GB  84% /
<WildcatMan> ethearel: yes ive spent all day trying to do it
<etherael> WildcatMan, how much space is unallocated? how many slices are there on the disk?
<AussieGuy> in other words 8GB free of 47GB, or much more than what the full file count nautilus did totalled
<WildcatMan> ethereael: 150gb of space
<alex_21> any help installing Mod_proxy_html
<etherael> WildcatMan, swap? root? home? how many partitions? what is the full disk size?
<WildcatMan> ethereael: i have 2 150gb harddisk in my laptop... have ubuntu on one.. ws trying to put windows on the other
<izinucs> WildcatMan, download the .deb for ubuntu or better yet put their repo in sources on your machine..
<smnab> i have a problem. i have set the correct nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf (I used the OpenDNS servers). Yet, when I try to ping www.google.com, it gives an "unknown host" error. I can ping my ISP's router just fine.
<etherael> WildcatMan, what is the device file for the disk you're trying to put windows on? (like /dev/sdb or /dev/hdc or something)
<khafra> Can't see the WD 1TB drive I just hooked up in a new Rosewill enclosure that works fine on my Windows XP laptop.
<genii> alex_21: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-proxy-html
<khafra> This is Ubuntu 8.04 on a desktop
<WildcatMan> /dev/sbd1
<Alex_Gren> random question is there a open office channel?.....
<khafra> It's not even showing up in /dev/sd.*
<etherael> that's a partition, not a disk, if it has 150gb unallocated space, it should just be /dev/sdb ?
<joeb3_> smnab, what did you  put in resolv.conf?
<izinucs> WildcatMan, here's the link for the download.. pick the right one for your version
<smnab> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<arrenlex> Alex_Gren: tias. #openoffice.org
<izinucs> WildcatMan, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Alex_Gren> ahh ok
<YlandeFaran> I managed to install starcraft/broodwar and got it working with wine, but when I try to connect to battle.net, I get refused. It says I should reinstall my software, and if the problem presist, I probably have a virus. :<
<YlandeFaran> What can I do?
<Alex_Gren> was trying #OOo or somthing like that
<khafra> Essentially: What do you do when an eSata drive ain't even showing up in /dev/, and there's nothing about it in dmesg?
<WildcatMan> izinucs: already downloaded it and am installing... it is compiling the VB kernel now
<Alex_Gren> and trying to watch the screen with the rain effect if amusing me
<WildcatMan> donw install
<izinucs> WildcatMan, good.. you must have already installed build-essential
<joljam> i am having a problem making my new logitech speakers to work in ubunut
<smnab> joeb3_: is the syntax correct? I use the same settings in XP without problems
<benben> Does anyone know how to enable Sony Memory Stick on ubuntu?
<izinucs> WildcatMan, ok.. now you have to add yourself to the virtualbox group.. know how to do that?
<WildcatMan> izinucs: yes i had... now i need to install samba to get my windows iso off my server... ill c and p all ur instructions to a file to do after that
<joeb3_> smnab, yes, it's correct. I tried it and it works.
<etherael> WildcatMan,  if you do fdisk /dev/sdb and p at the fdisk commandline what does it show?
<WildcatMan> izinucs: yes i do
<[e]Lement> hm
<smnab> joeb3_: yes, it worked for me earlier. then i rebooted, and it didnt work anymore.
<[e]Lement> That update took longer than expected
<joljam> joljam needs help:-(
<izinucs> WildcatMan, ok.. next is to add a line to your fstab.. hang on and I'll pastebin mine.. you'll see it second to the last line..
<joeb3_> smnab, are the settings still in resolv.conf after reboot?
<smnab> joeb3_: yes. I removed network-manager first thing after installing ubuntu.
<izinucs> WildcatMan, ok.. here's the link http://pastebin.com/f537f06ba
<smnab> joeb3_: that's why I am confused. is there any other place to store the nameservers in ubuntu?
<alex_21> Thanks mod_proxy_html installed great
<joeb3_> smnab, can you resolve any other hosts
<izinucs> WildcatMan, actually on this machine it's the last line..
<WildcatMan> etherael: nothing right now... i havent reformatted the drive since my last attempet so its not mounted
<bsnider> can someone tell me if there's any compiz startup stuff in the sessions list?
<smnab> joeb3_: no, all hosts give a 'hostname not found' error.
<benben> Hello? Does anyone know how to mount sony memory stick on ubuntu please?
<smnab> joeb3_: wait, I'll try to boot into ubuntu and try again.
<alex_21> <smnab> joeb3_ it is a bug
<izinucs> benben, if it doesn't auto mount when plugged in try sudo mount -a in a terminal
<alex_21> <joeb3_> it is a bug
<Chaorain> I have no sound on my system will this help? http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04/Issues/No_Sound_After_Distribution_Or_Kernel_Upgrade
<joeb3_> alex_21, what versions have the bug?
<benben> izinucs, that didn't work. I tried lsusb but the memory stick is not even detected
<Alex_Gren> ok well since the OOo channel is as responsive as a rock..... can i pst anyone for a OOo question....?
<izinucs> benben, have you tried a different usb port?
<Chaorain> I have a Dell XPS 410 this is my first instalation
 * [e]Lement yawns
<qcjn> i don,t get the same apache webpage, from a computer to another ?
<cindir> is this channel reserved for troubleshooting?
<izinucs> Alex_Gren, go for it.
<joeb3_> cindir, anything ubuntu
<alex_21> <joeb3_> I don't know but someone had the same issue yesterday. I think only Kubuntu, but maybe others are effected
<benben> izinucs, I am using a Ricoh card reader to read the memory stick
<izinucs> benben, try plugging the memory stick directly into the computer
<alex_21> Hey, if my Ubuntu box is on my network, how can I get onto it. I don't know the IP and the hostname is broken
<Alex_Gren> ok well i am trying to install new dictionarys for OOo, i got the packages, installed them thru OOo, and nothing works, then i looked for the file dictionary.lst and added the new dictionarys and still nothing
<Chaorain> Can someone help me with my sound?
<benben> izinucs, sorry for the confusion, let me make myself clearer. My laptop comes with a Ricoh card reader, when I plug a sony memory stick in, it isn't detected/mounted.
<arrenlex> Alex_Gren: Are you using ooo's built-in dictionary installer or trying to do it manually
<arrenlex> ?
<Alex_Gren> i did it both ways, and they both failed
<arrenlex> benben: Is there any output in dmesg when you stick it in? If not, it probably won't work.
<arrenlex> Alex_Gren: Ah, dunno then, sorry
<funkja> I'm trying to create an iso from a cd using 'dd', but a couple mbs into the cd it gives an I/O error and exits. I assume the disk is scratched or something. Is there anything I can do to create one?
<Alex_Gren> and i got my dictionary from http://dico.savant.free.fr/telechargement.php and thats the site that creates the french dictionarys for OOo
<Alex_Gren> so yay me...... ?
<smnab> joeb3_: hey, i found the solution. I had added an hwaddress ether <address> to my /etc/network/interfaces file. my chipset (RTL8139) had problems with it and was not being activated correctly. I removed the line, and it works.
<spencer_> have a urgent question on network...
<joeb3_> funkja, copy protection would cause that error.
<izinucs> Alex_Gren, check under Tools>Options>Language Settings>Writing aids.
<benben> arrenlex, I compared the dmesg output before and after I plugged the memstick in, they are exactly the same
<Chaorain> aCan this fix my Dell XPS 410? http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04/Issues/No_Sound_After_Distribution_Or_Kernel_Upgrade
<smnab> joeb3_: I can change my MAC address of the 8139 chip through ifconfig hw ether <address> but not through the /etc/network/interfaces file. Why is this?
<Alex_Gren> damnit XD have to change to english OOo, gimme two secs
<joeb3_> smnab, no idea.
<arrenlex> benben: Your model probably isn't supported right now then. No drivers. :(
<arrenlex> benben: All I can recommend is googling ubuntu + your card reader model.
<spencer_> how to configure where the DNS server is in 8.10?
<subpar> anyone have a clue why I can connect to a network, but no matter which network I connect to, I can't access the internet
<izinucs> benben, I'm stumped
<sirb> it appears that the 8.04 LTS cd is missing a .udeb file that my system requires and the installer fails, can anyone assist?
<funkja> joeb3_: hm, i guess I didn't think of that
<spencer_> subpar, i have the same issue
<subpar> spencer_: frustrating :/
<spencer_> what i find is the DNS doesn't work
<funkja> joeb3_: that is entirely possible - darn.
<smnab> subpar: what error message do you get?
<benben> arrenlex, there is the memstick subdirectory in the kernel source, but when I modprobe -l it didn't show up
<spencer_> internally, i can access all the IP.
<spencer_> but the DNS is just not working
<Alex_Gren> ok izinucs, what do i do from thereÉ
<subpar> smnab: I don't get an error message, just can't connect
<subpar> spencer_: when you do cat /etc/resolv.conf, does it show nameservers and such?
<smnab> subpar: open a terminal and try: ping www.google.com
<arrenlex> benben: If you think there's a module for it you can use modprobe -vvv <modulename> to mount it
<Chaorain> Please will this help? http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04/Issues/No_Sound_After_Distribution_Or_Kernel_Upgrade
<subpar> smnab: done that, nothing happens.. when I try to ping the IP of google, I get host unreachable
<spencer_> it's all blank
<arrenlex> benben: Memory sticks are the type of media, though, right? You need your actual card reader to be supported.
<blageh> ..trying to recompile my kernel, but I would like to just get the source of the kernel that ubuntu provided instead of downloading from kernel.org. The ubuntu page says I can download the source with "sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic" but apt cannot find the package....any suggestions?
<subpar> spencer_: then yeah yours is a dns, mine isn't :/
<izinucs> Alex_Gren, just check the settings and see if they are what you want.. I found that on one of my installs there wasn't any default set.. made everything I typed get underlined like it was misspelled.
<joeb3_> subpar, can you ping your default gateway?
<smnab> subpar: that means there is a problem with your connection settings. how do you connect to the internet? via ethernet?
<WALKER_> how do i get it to were each side of my cube has a different background?
<subpar> also, when I try to blacklist drivers so I can use ndiswrapper, it won't blacklist
<subpar> smnab: wireless.. I use internet at coffee shops, etc.. don't have any at home
<bdelin88> hey is anyone using barry?
<blageh> subpar: put in: nameserver 4.2.2.1
<Alex_Gren> no what i get is no correcteur at all, like it does not correct anything in french ( its what i installed ) or the default english
<benben> arrenlex, the card reader reads SD card and mini card just fine. But it doesn't detect memory stick. It worked fine in windows vista though. So i think it's a device driver problem
<spencer_> subpar, you rock
<WALKER_> how do i get it to were each side of my cube has a different background?
<subpar> spencer_: haha nah just poor :(
<bdelin88> ***anyone using BARRY out there?
<Chaorain> Please help. I'm begging
<subpar> blageh: where? I'm on my winblows partition
<subpar> in resolv.conf?
<blageh> subpar: in /etc/resolv.conf put that in
<blageh> subpar: you can also try putting in your default gateway, most routers will act as a dns forwarder. or lookup your DNS settings in windows, copy them down and put them into resolv.conf when you get into ubuntu
<spencer_> why would the nameserver all of a sudden got deleted?
<Axle> ﻿ok, let's say I'm hosting a website with someone else on my ubuntu 8.04 server.  Is there a way for me to set up an account the other person can SSH into and access the files in the web directory without giving them access to my entire server?
<subpar> blageh: but will I have to do that for every network I access? I don't have a home network
<Alex_Gren> and when i go into the actual OOo help thing, ll i get is stuff about changing the Chinese dictionary, which i dont have instaled
<WALKER_> how do i get it to were each side of my cube has a different background?
<spencer_> how do i check which package will wipe the resolv.con?
<spencer_> conf?
<blageh> subpar> ahhh...i see. is DHCP not getting an IP?
<subpar> WALKER_: do you have the compizconfig-settings-manager package installed?
<sirb> axle: look up users and groups
<david_> anyone know how to import color schemes into XFCE?
<subpar> blageh: when I do ifconfig, it returns an IP address
<blageh> subpar> 4.2.2.1 is accessable by anywhere, you should be safe with that. but DHCP *should* be getting your proper DNS settings
<WALKER_> yes its installed
<sirb> subpar: what about route?
<subpar> WALKER_: there should be a setting in there called "Wallpapers" or something
<Chaorain> Anyone? Please HELP
<WALKER_> ok thank you
<tomcheng76> spencer_: if you are using ext3: you can use "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" to prevent the nameserver get changed/deleted.
<david_> anyone know how to add color schemes to XFCE?
<subpar> sirb: I can't recall offhand, I'd have to reboot
<subpar> blageh: also when I use sudo dhclient, nothing happens
<subpar> I forget the message it sent :/
<omegamormegil> Chaorain:  What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<spencer_> tomcheng76, so do i do chattr -i if i need to ever modify it?
<gds_lumut> iiiiiiiiiiiii
<Chaorain> Its actuall MythBuntu 8.1 I think
<tomcheng76> spencer_: yup
<subpar> it's annoying not having a home network... wish I could just use ethernet
<spencer_> thanks for the ip :)
<spencer_> tip
<subpar> ok
<blageh> subpar> are you havin just a dns issue, or connection issue?
<subpar> I'm not sure.. the other thing is it worked fine for the first day I was on intrepid.. after I shut down after first boot, it didn't work
<subpar> I'm going to try the nameserver bit
<omegamormegil> Chaorain:  If you are running 8.10, the instructions on the page you posted may not be applicable.
<subpar> brb
<blageh> subpar> try to ping the IP for google.com
<blageh> subpar> or something that is pingable
<spencer_> thanks guys :) good night.
<Chaorain> would I hurt anything If I tried?
<Axle> which options in users and groups do I choose to make a new user that will only have access to specific folders within the system?
<Chaorain> The Kernel is 2.6.27-7-generic
<tsbtmn> How can I check to see what version of X.org I'm running?
<sirb> Axle: http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/usersubuntu.shtml
<arrenlex> tsbtmn: X -version
<alex_21> Hey, if my Ubuntu box is on my network, how can I get onto it. I don't know the IP and the hostname is broken
<omegamormegil> Chaorain:  You might want to try this forum post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845&page=11
<tsbtmn> arrenlex:  Thanks.
<Axle> sirb: I am reading that right now, but I can't find how to restrict it to specific folders
<alex_21> Hey, if my Ubuntu box is on my network, how can I ssh onto it. I don't know the IP and the hostname is broken
<blageh> Axle> like a home folder?
<amt2> is there already a package for OGRE i can get with sudo apt-get install?
<Chaorain> Thanks
<Oloryn> How do you properly change a Ubuntu machine to Xubuntu?  I've got this old Armada 7800 laptop which would probably be better suited for Xubuntu, but the CD drive doesn't like the CD-Rs the other machines I have create.  I do have a Ubuntu 8.10 ShipIt CD, and the easiest thing to do seems to be to  install it (just finishing) and cross it over to Xubuntu.  Do I need to do anything more than fire up Aptitude and install xubuntu-desktop?
<Chaorain> looks like it will work
<izinucs> amt2, try apt-cache search <package> to look
<Chaorain> What is X?
<Axle> blageh: specifically, a web directory.  I want to give them access to the folder our website is in, but not the rest of my computer
<blageh> alex_21> ifconfig tells you your IP
<Chaorain> I've heard about it alot but I don't know what it is
<sirb> axle: do you understand how file permissions work?
<qcjn> when i put my no-ip address, it doesnt, redirect me to the computer with apache that is supposed, but it does if i go to my girlfrien,s computer ?
<izinucs> !X | Chaorain
<ubottu> Chaorain: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tomcheng76> How can i stop tab blinking ? i am using ssh and screen
<alex_21> Hey, if my Ubuntu box is on my network, how can I ssh onto it. I don't know the IP and the hostname is broken. It is a headless server
<alex_21> Hey, if my Ubuntu box is on my network, how can I ssh onto it. I don't know the IP and the hostname is broken. It is a headless server
<Chaorain> ok so X is basically the GUI right?
<david_> anyone using awn?
<Axle> alex_21: you need the IP, I think
<tomcheng76> david_: awn at home desktop :)
<izinucs> Chaorain, kind of.. it's part of the underlying system that allows the gui
<sirb> alex: you have to find the IP, scan your network for anything listening on port 21
<sirb> i mean 22
<david_> tomcheng76,  how do you add your programs to awn bar?
<Axle> sirb: I can't go through and change the file permission to every file on my computer...
<izinucs> david_, It's a pita
<Chaorain> ok thats a close enough explination for me
<david_> izinucs,  why so?
<Chaorain> thanks
<tomcheng76> david_: i didn't. i add all shortcut to the Stack :)
<zerodevice> hi everyone, i have this funny time date setting.
<sirb> axle: not asking you to, where is your website located on the server? /var/www?
<alex_21> <sirb> How? I am new to cli, but I love it and can learn it
<blageh> Axle> they dont have access to everything by default
<david_> tomcheng76,  how do you do that?
<izinucs> david_, as far as I've found you have to do them one at a time.. no easy solution
<david_> izinucs, ahh ok
<sirb> alex: get a network scanner tool and scan your subnet
<dayz> hi xD
<Axle> sirb: the only folder I want them to access is /var/www/website
<tomcheng76> david_: locate your application shortcut @ /usr/share/applications, drag and drop :)
<omegamormegil> Chaorain:  You may also want to take a look at this page:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<alex_21> <sirb> What is it called and what is the command to run it?
<david_> tomcheng76, cheers thanks
<marshall> i often get these hard system lockups that cause me to restart my laptop, i just got another one and decided to check my /var/log/kern.log and found that my wifi was messing up a fair bit (output pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m5588910 ), any ideas how i could resolve this issue?
<omegamormegil> Chaorain:  Hope it helps.  I'm going to go read a book now.
<musikgoat|main> alex_21: scan for an open ssh port with nmap, (you may have to install it.  nmap -sP (your subnet, like 192.168.1.0/24)
<sirb> axle: run this command and paste the output "ls -l /var/www | grep website"
<david_> tomcheng76,  drag and drop into usr/share or into awn? sorry newb question
<tomcheng76> david_: into awn :)
<blageh> axle> why not just add an entry into your httpd.conf that points to the users home directory in /home?
<sirb> blag: he wants to let someone in to modify the site
<sirb> blag: via ssh
<blageh> that will do it
<musikgoat|main> alex_21: whats your ip?  home router type setup?
<izinucs> david_, I may have got the program wrong.. I also like cairo-doc..
<Axle> blageh: could I just make /var/www/website their home directory?
<blageh> sure
<david_> tomcheng76,  maybe Im just dumb or pebkac is happening, but II dont have a usr/share/applications directory
<blageh> just make sure apache can read the dir
<bdelin88> what do i do if i get this message with the update manager: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cairo-dock_1.6.3.1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/cairo-dock/icon-mouse.png', which is also in package cairo-dock-data"
<bdelin88> i tried manually removing "icon-mouse.png" but that did not work
<zerodevice> my bios system is 1.00pm but my ubuntu time is 9pm, my time zone is asia/kuala lumpur.
<bdelin88> then i ran a "sudo apt-update" and that didn't work either, anyone know?
<blageh> heh
<blageh> apt-get update
<tomcheng76> david_: it is "/usr/share/applications" , not "usr/share/applications"
<bdelin88> sry apt-get update, that's what i mean
<blageh> sudo apt-get update
<david_> tomcheng76, ok big mistake then whoops ok
<izinucs> zerodevice, you bios time is incorrect and your offset for your time zone is also incorrect.. It's just after 9pm on the west coast of the US right now.
<blageh> what error do you get when running sudo apt-get update
<bdelin88> no errors
<dayz> anyone know the commands for backups?
<bdelin88> but it still doesn't install that update
<blageh> no output?
<tomcheng76> How can i stop tab blinking ? i am using ssh and screen
<bdelin88> there is output, but just no errors
<blageh> then there is no update
<bdelin88> the update manager says differently
<blageh> what does it say
<alex_21> <musikgoat|main> Far fro normal, I have a Linksys WRT4G V6 as a gatewy, a server running dhcp and other wireless access points that I will deploy soon
<_FrEnZy_> hi can someone here teach me how to fix my sounds. i do not know how to install my speakers driver
<bdelin88> blageh: "Not all changes and updates succeeded.  For further details of the failure, please expand the "terminal' panel below."
<mabus> whats the best way to copy over a partiton to another disk, preserving everything?
<musikgoat|main> alex_21: whats your ip and subnet mask?
<subpar> no luck with the nameserver bit...
<izinucs> mabus, partimage has worked well for me.. it's a live cd partition imaging program
<sirb> alex: can you access the system itself?
<blageh> subpar> did you try to ping an IP?
<mabus> izinucs: is there not a way I can do it with just 'cp' and some arguments?
<zelrikriando> subpar, what is your problem?
<subpar> blageh: yeah
<_FrEnZy_> hi can someone here teach me how to fix my sounds. i do not know how to install my speakers driver
<blageh> subpar> what happens?
<subpar> the only ips I can ping are 127.0.0.1 and the ip that the router assigns me
<izinucs> mabus, part of the rescuecd.. it's google-able... cp will work if it's simple data with no hidden directories..
<blageh> subpar> its not a dns issue then
<subpar> If I try to ping the bcast address, the packets go into the ether
<subpar> any other ip, destination host unreachable
<alex_21> <musikgoat|main> Thanks
<alex_21> Thanks all, I'm going now
<blageh> subpar> you probably dont have a default gateway
<barbguar> Hi can someone help me please I am trouble with a usb pen
<Axle> sirb: thanks for your help, I think I got it
<Axle> blageh: thanks for your help
<subpar> blageh: isn't that on the router side though?
<sirb> axle: good luck
<blageh> subpar> if you are getting an address from DHCP, it should be getting a gateway automatically....as well as DNS
<bdelin88> blageh: here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80173/
<blageh> subpar> what is the IP that your router is assigning you?
<|unjustice|> http://pastebin.com/m5cf4673d
<|unjustice|> does anyone know why I cannot mount this .iso file
<|unjustice|> ?
<sirb> can someone give me some advice?  I'm running the 8.04 LTS installer and it's missing a required package
<subpar> well, on windows, the ip is 10.0.1.196
<subpar> on ubuntu, I think it was .183
<blageh> in ubuntu :P
<[e]Lement> Man
<zelrikriando> sirb, burn the CD again?
<barbguar> Hi can someone help me with a usb pen problem?
<[e]Lement> The login screen resolution problem is driving me insane
<izinucs> sirb, is it possible for you to get the 8.10 cd?
<sirb> zel: i've checked the .iso, it's actually not on the distribution
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: try explaining the problem, so people know if they actually can help...
<blageh> subpar> weird.... try this command, assuming that your default GW is 10.0.1.1 and nic is eth0: route add default gw 10.0.1.1 eth0
<sirb> izi: it is, but i'd much prefer to run the LTS if at all possible
<subpar> blageh:this might also come into play
<izinucs> sirb what does the file pertain to.. what does it address that's preventing the installer from running correctly?
<subpar> eth0 is using r8169 module as a driver, while my wlan0 seems to be using rtl8187
<zelrikriando> sirb, I dont get it, just burn the CD or dvd and install it,should be no problem
<arrenlex> |unjustice|: You need a space between .iso and /mnt/GTA_SA
<Odd-rationale> [e]Lement: is the problem only occur on the login screen?
<subpar> at least, when I modprobe -r rtl8187, wireless stops working completely
<[e]Lement> Yeah
<sirb> i'm not sure what the file is for, the name is: nic-restricted-firmware-2.6.24-19-generic-di_2.6.24.13-19.44_i386.udeb
<[e]Lement> The screen is all messed up looking
<RocknRoll> hello
<blageh> subpar> then use: route add default gw 10.0.1.1 wlan0
<[e]Lement> As soon as I login, the resolution is fine.
<techqbert> I just mounted a CIFS partition for ~/Videos, ~/Music, and ~/Documents but when I ls ~/Videos, one file will output like 8 times even though there is only one copy.
<Odd-rationale> [e]Lement: what reolution is do you want?
<sirb> zel: i'm trying to install it, it is failing
<[e]Lement> I've been playing around with my xorg.conf and it's not really been helping.  Lol.  1440x900.  Which is what I'm running at right now
<zelrikriando> sirb, wrong cd ?
<subpar> sorry if I'm being difficult, but wouldn't that only fix the problem on this router?
<izinucs> sirb, let me look up that package
<sirb> zel: 8.04 LTS CD
<Chaorain> um how do I launch gnome-alsamixer?
<sirb> thanks izi
<Odd-rationale> [e]Lement: can you pastebin the output of `xrandr` from a terminal?
<tomcheng76> i would like to ask, which applications u guys use to open pastebin link? text mode or graphical mode browser
<blageh> subpar> ya...i am assuming this is for the wireless then?
<subpar> yeah
<subpar> I have no clue if ethernet works
<Odd-rationale> [e]Lement: and what version of ubuntu is this?
<subpar> I don't have any source to plug in
<barbguar> When I go to /media I have 2 usb pens showing up: 1GB\040USB\040PEN and 1GB\ USB\ PEN but I only have one usb pen plugged in.... furthermore when I check the contents of each it is different... the former appears to have the files for ubuntu-eee which is what I want... the latter has only one file which is ldlinux.sys. When I remove the pen the latter no longer appears in /media. So what is the first entry?
<blageh> subpar> any luck on other routers?
<subpar> nope, it happens on all routers
<[e]Lement> http://rafb.net/p/z6dsyb12.html -- 8.10
<TecnicoDPC> http://failblog.org/2008/10/14/breakfast-fail/
<blageh> subpar> what kind of wlan card is it again?
<subpar> and I'm able to connect fine on windows
<subpar> realtek 8187
<blageh> manufacture?
<subpar> on 8.04, I had it working fine using ndiswrapper
<zelrikriando> sirb, i had some LTS CD not working, what I did was to trash them and downloaded the iso again
<Lancao> Hello Expert
<[TiZ]> Hi there. I'm looking for a good program to change wallpapers. I just removed every wallpaper I had from the backgrounds tab in gnome-appearance-properties (by editing backgrounds.xml). I had so many that it temporarily froze when I started it! So that's why I'm looking for a new app to use. It needs to support the zoom function for wallpapers.
<subpar> when I upgraded to 8.10, it has a native driver
<ChrisDavaz> AHHHHHHHHHHH! Is there any possible way to change the volume of an SL500 (has Ideapad firmware)
<subpar> [TiZ] sudo apt-get install drapes
<sirb> zel: the file is missing from the distribution, it's not a problem with my copy
<blageh> maybe try ndiswrapper again?
<Lancao> I installed Guest Addition But the Win XP sound still not work
<Odd-rationale> [e]Lement: ok. first open your /etc/gdm/Init/Default as root: gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<barbguar> ﻿Odd-rationale: does that help explain the situation?
<[TiZ]> subpar, drapes seems to use gnome's background list. I want to avoid using that so that I don't slow down gnome appearance properties.
<subpar> I tried, but it can't find the device
<bdelin88> anyone know why ubuntu is not detecting my blackberry?
<zelrikriando> sirb how do you know
<ubun2Junky> my server throws me into initramfs when it says it can't find a drive with a specific uuid.  I've checked /proc/cmdline and it has root=UUID=9df....   I've used a live cd and checked the uuid on all of my drives and none of them have the uuid it's looking for!  Any suggestions?
<[e]Lement> I prefer pico, but okay =X
<[TiZ]> I would use Nitrogen, but it doesn't support zoom mode for wallpapers
<subpar> I think because i can't unbind
<sirb> zel: i've verified the cd
<[e]Lement> Alright, and now what Odd-rationale
<subpar> [TiZ] you can set yr own directory with drapes
<zelrikriando> sirb, is it the right iso ?
<[TiZ]> subpar: Oh! I'll check it out then.
<david_> Im unable to drag an drop launchers into Awn any solutions?
<Odd-rationale> [e]Lement: ok. so try adding this line above the "exit 0" : xrandr -s 1400x900 like so: http://paste2.org/p/110465
<subpar> [TiZ]: it will also change background automatically at intervals if you wish
<Chaorain> um how do I launch gnome-alsamixer?
<Lancao> Yes 1.6
<sirb> zel: it's the 8.04 LTS iso from ubuntu.com
<tomcheng76> david_: why not ?
<zelrikriando> sirb, there is not only one
<anonymous_> anyone know how to get vent working?
<david_> tomcheng76,  if I knew I wouldnt be here lol
<anonymous_> i got it up and i can hear people
<anonymous_> i got push to talk working
<[e]Lement> Alright
<anonymous_> just no one can hear me
<sirb> zel: ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386.iso
<[e]Lement> I'll give it a shot, anything else Odd-rationale?
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: somewhat. try this. first remove both usb pens...
<david_> tomcheng76,  i cant add any of my own apps either from menu or desktop to awn
<barbguar> ﻿Odd-rationale: I only have one usb pen
<Odd-rationale> [e]Lement: save and close file... then logout.. :D
<subpar> blageh: eth0 is using r8169 as a driver, which seems to be a native driver. when I try to blacklist it to unbind and reboot, it still pops up. when I kill it with modprobe -r r8169, t doesn't change anything
<[e]Lement> brb
<izinucs> sirb, I've looked in the repos for 8.04 & 8.10 and that package doesn't exist.. how are you getting that reference for those files?
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: oh sorry, misread...
<barbguar> ﻿Odd-rationale: 2 appear when I ls /media but there is only one device plugged in
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: is it unplugged right now?
<sirb> izi: i have no idea, the installer is looking for it, is there a way I can check?
<tomcheng76> david_: have a look here http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/FAQ
<bdelin88> how do i install mono?
<sirb> izi: i'm doing a USB install on a HP DL380 G5 if that helps
<blageh> :S weird....i dont have much experience with wireless nics or ndiswrapper.
<barbguar> ﻿Odd-rationale: no and I still have 1GB\040USB\040PEN appearing when I ls /media
<[TiZ]> Ugh, I hate drapes's interface. I don't want to do my wallpaper switching from the tray
<dayz-ivxx> Hello xD i was wonderin if anyone knew how to backup, i tried to update to 8.10 but it wouldn't reboot after sucessfully, and took me so long to reinstall and update >.<
<subpar> yeah neither do i
<david_> tomcheng76,  thanks but I've already read that, there is a problem with awn apparently on my system
<cew_cute> ai
<izinucs> sirb, well.. you're installing server right?  does your machine have a wireless nic in it?
<Lancao>  I installed Guest Addition But the Win XP sound still not work, Please any body can help?
<subpar> otherwise it'd be working :)
<sirb> izi: no wireless, no
<subpar> I guess after all of this, I'll be a pro
<sirb> izi: yes to server
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: unplug the device, and pastebin the output of `ls -l /media`
<izinucs> Lancao, you trying vbox..?  have you added yourself to the virtualbox group?
<tomcheng76> david_: can you discribe your problem in details ?
<anonymous_> can anyone help me with vent?
<Chaorain> can someone explain what this first post mean? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845&page=11
<barbguar> ﻿Odd-rationale: plus when I ls /media/﻿1GB\040USB\040PEN it contains everything I want on the pen so I can install ubuntu on my eee-pc900
<blageh> subpar: heh...i would try to manually add the settings...see if that works, maybe take it from there then?
<izinucs> sirb, is the nic card in your machine on the motherboard?
<Lancao> How to do that?
<david_> tomcheng76,  sure Im unable to take any applications from menu or from desktop into awn, it shows it being added with a + sign but nothing appears
<sirb> izi: it is, it has a two port nic
<[e]Lement> Odd-rationale, no good.
<blageh> izinucs> dl380 is a server, ubuntu server shouldn't have a problem with it
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: also, pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" which will print the partition of all devices.
<Odd-rationale> [e]Lement: :(
<tomcheng76> did you try to open up awn-manager and add from there?
<Odd-rationale> [e]Lement: can you pastebin your /etc/gdm/Init/Default file?
<arrenlex> Chaorain: try sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel ; sudo modprobe -vvv snd-hda-intel model=dell-bios
<[e]Lement> Sure, I'll even get you my XORG as well
<bdelin88> hey seriously, is there anyone that can help me with this output from the update manager??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/80173/
<arrenlex> Chaorain: If that works you can put it in the conf file permanently.
<david_> tomcheng76,  yes as an example I added a simple terminal bash shell to launcher within prefernces and nothing happened
<izinucs> blageh, I was busy looking at other things and missed what he's installing to.. did you happen to get the reference to the packages the installer is not able to find?  something like nic-restricted-<something>.deb
<sirb> nic-restricted-firmware-2.6.24-19-generic-di_2.6.24.13-19.44_i386.udeb
<barbguar> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6bf0cf6d
<david_> tomcheng76, Im on the website you gave me and  I dont understand this     *
<david_>       How do I add launchers to the bar?
<david_>         Just drag and drop! You can also select "Add" in the Launchers menu of AWN-Manager.
<david_>         A note, however: this may, in some cases, not work. In that case, launch gconf-editor & from run (Alt+F2) or from the terminal. Change the key in
<david_>             /apps/avant-window-navigator/window_manager/launchers
<FloodBot3> david_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david_>         to include a reference to your launcher.
<blageh> bdelin88: try apt-get remove on that package, then reinstall maybe?
<subpar> blageh: thanks anyways for the help. I'm going to give ndiswraper one more shot
<barbguar> and http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1fa1b904
<blageh> good luck
<david_> tomcheng76,  I dont understand the supposed fix on the wbepage you gave me
<bdelin88> blageh: for instance... "sudo apt-get remove cairo-dock" or whatever the pkg is called?
<blageh> yes
<izinucs> sirb, will it install regardless of the error?
<alex_21> What is the command for installing lamp with taskcel on Ubuntu Server
<bdelin88> blageh: thanks
<Rook> Hey Everyone, I need a bit of help.  I am setting up a website on 4 new servers.   When I take them to a Co-location facility I am only going to have one server that has an External IP address.  I need a program for Hardy that I can use to route users to the other servers to offsite the load on the main server.  Does anyone know of something good I can use to do this?
<bdelin88> blageh: i'll try it
<sirb> izi: the installer won't continue
<barbguar> Odd-rationale: that's with the pen unplugged
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im having a problem, when i start up Transmission to download some torrents, it totally disconnects me from my network... anyone else had this problem????
<tomcheng76> david_: did you open up gconf-editor successfully?
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: ok sorry, i meant to pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" with the device plugged in... my bad... have you tried deleteing the 1GB\040USB\040PEN and plugging the device again?
<[e]Lement> Odd-rationale, 1-91 = /etc/gdm/init/Default ; 93+ = /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://paste2.org/p/110466
<bdelin88> anyone have a problem charging usb devices? my blackberry phone doesn't charge on ubuntu
<sirb> izi: by that i mean there is no "skip" option
<bdelin88> it is not given sufficient current, is the error message i get
<[e]Lement> bdelin88, are you using a laptop?
<alex_21> <Rook> Apache witth reverse proxy set up. I'm doing that right now so I can't say it works the best, until I finish installing it
<izinucs> sirb, I'm stuck.. you might ask in #ubuntu-server or #linux.. at this point I'm out of ideas..
<blageh> rook> seriously? that is a huge task. dont know where to begin, but you are in for a lot of work.
<barbguar> Odd-rationale: no I haven't... how do I delete a directory?
<ToddEDM> bdelin88:  yeah, it wont work
<sirb> ok, thanks for your help izi
<izinucs> sirb, good luck
<ToddEDM> bdelin88:  you need the BB desktop software
<david_> tomcheng76,  Im running xfce not gnome but I dont have it installed currently
<bdelin88> [e]Lement: no, it actually works perfectly out of the box on my laptop (intrepid) and on my desktop (intrepid) it does not charge with the 500ma it needs
<Rook> Alex, I am using Lighttpd as the webserver, is there anything I can use with that?
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: well, you will need to do it as root, so be careful: sudo rm -rf /media/1GB\040USB\040PEN
<tripps> what is up with the sound system when all the apps refuse to play anything any more? audacious, rhythmbox, etc. just show the play icon but nothing happens. reboot fixes it. Is there a process or something I can kill/restart to get it working again?
<bdelin88> ToddEDM: I download barry but that didn't do the trick, is BB desktop software something else?
<tomcheng76> david_: oh, that would be the root of the problem :)
<[e]Lement> Sounds weird.  My iPhone charges using Ubuntu.  I wouldn't imagine an iPhone needing less power.
<alex_21> <Rook> Yes, there is probably some reverse proxy modules for it
<david_> tomcheng76, meaning? why would what window manager im using make a difference on awn?
<anonymous_> anyone body know how to get my mic working?
<subpar> haha, I just found the problem with ndiswrapper. It was giving me the wrong driver
<Chaorain> The first command said "ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel does not exist in /proc/modules"
<Semidios> tripps, i had that same problem.  traced it down to firefox being open
<blageh> rook> check out howtoforge.com and look up load-balancing or clustering with lighttpd
<izinucs> [e]Lement, ?? that doesn't make any sense..
<tomcheng76> david_: to test, please login gnome and try awn again.
<alex_21> <Rook> I don't use that web server, so I don't know for sure
<ToddEDM> bdelin88:  im not sure what Barry is, but BB desktop software is the windows CD that came with ti ... it wont even charge on windows with out it installed
<bdelin88> [e]Lement: yes it's some setting that the OS doesn't give usb support to charge the phone... windows does it as well until the driver is installed
<Chaorain> the second gave a line of code that looks like it worked
<david_> tomcheng76,  Im not running gnome
<techqbert> I just mounted a CIFS partition for ~/Videos, ~/Music, and ~/Documents but when I ls ~/Videos, one file will output like 8 times even though there is only one copy.
<[e]Lement> bdelin88, that's strange.
<Odd-rationale> [e]Lement: you have two monitors?
<blageh> subar: yey...great when things finally work
<tripps> Semidios, interesting. it doesn't do it all the time, however. perhaps it's a plugin or something? i'll kill FF and see what happens
<[e]Lement> nope
<bdelin88> ToddEDM: I am talking about installing it on ubuntu lol, that cd is for windows :-P
<[e]Lement> 1 acer
<[e]Lement> Why is my xorg all ass backwards?
<barbguar> Odd-rationale: I tried that command but when I ls /media I still get 1GB\040USB\040PEN cdrom cdrom0
<izinucs> I charge devices off the usb port with out an issue.
<tomcheng76> david_: oops, i saw wrongly that you got both xfce and gnome :(
<ToddEDM> bdelin88:  you need to run that software
<david_> tomcheng76,  np I am only running xfce
<ToddEDM> wine or some other
<ToddEDM> maybe
<chowmeined> whats with all the random crashes lately?
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: try using tab completion "sudo rm -rf /media/1GB<tab>"
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im having a problem, when i start up Transmission to download some torrents, it totally disconnects me from my network... anyone else had this problem????
<chowmeined> python, xchat, firefox, X, hal, dbus
<chowmeined> it seems like everything is crashing left and right
<bdelin88> ToddEDM: ? have you done this?  It is not the software, it is a driver
<barbguar> Odd-rationale... just beat you to it
<chowmeined> like the whole system is falling apart
<chowmeined> what happened
<ToddEDM> bdelin88:  no i havent
<barbguar> Odd-rationale: that worked.
<ToddEDM> bdelin88:  i use a wall outlet
<ToddEDM> lol
<bdelin88> ToddEDM: ah, i just like charging with usb
<ToddEDM> bdelin88:  thanks for reminding me, i was going to put some more songs on it
<tomcheng76> david_: i am not sure, please google "desktop-agnostic"
<ToddEDM> bdelin88:  whats the difference?
<RocknRoll> hello
<blageh> anyone know how to get ubuntu source for 2.6.27-9-generic?
<barbguar> Odd-rationale: okay now I've plugged it in again and there is only one entry for it. I will try installing ubuntu-eee and see if it works now...
<RocknRoll> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Odd-rationale> [e]Lement: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to generate new xorg.conf? it will backup your old one too...
<bdelin88> ToddEDM: well i usually have my laptop with me and i like being able to charge with that instead of the wall, and i also lost my wall plug so... yea :)
<ToddEDM> lol
<tripps> Semidios, mmmm killing FF didn't do it
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: k good luck with that :D
<tomcheng76> david: have a look here https://answers.launchpad.net/awn/+question/19810
<Semidios> tripps, well it was a thought.  sorry I can't help you more
<[e]Lement> Alright
<[e]Lement> I'll try again.
<[e]Lement> Be back in a bit
<tripps> is there a service or process I can restart to restart the sound system?
<blageh> tripps> what version of ubuntu
<anonymous_> can anyone help me get my mic working?
<tripps> blageh, hardy heron
<barbguar> Odd-rationale: okay the problem is that UNetbootin-Ubuntu Eee tries to install to the USB pen but it calls it "1GB\040USB\040PEN" instead of just "1GB\ USB\ PEN"... so it is creating the (almost) duplicate entry... do you know if I can just copy all the files from the fake entry to the real one?
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: is reformatting the usb frive an option? i would relabel it to one without spaces...
<tomcheng76> how to stop stop/restart pulseaudio? /etc/init.d/pulaseaudio stop  seems no effect?
<barbguar> Odd-rationale: I would reformat it if possible...How do I do that?
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: first, find out the device name. most probably /dev/sdb1. the do "mkfs.msdos -F 32 -n MYLABEL /dev/<device>"
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: make sure it is unmounted first!!!!
<yanko> hi
<yanko> all
<Odd-rationale> !hi | yanko
<ubottu> yanko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yanko> i need some help with
<yanko> thank you
<yanko> flash plugin for firefox
<yanko> i use ubuntu8.10
<tripps> mmm that was weird - loaded up xine to play a file and after killing xine, audacious plays files again. strange!
<Odd-rationale> yanko: have you already installed flash? sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<yanko> ?? anyone?
<david_> tomcheng76,  have you tried kill -9 HUP then proggy name?
<yanko> yes i have
<barbguar> ﻿Odd-rationale: I think that's working... I'm trying to install ubuntu-eee just now... Thanks foir your help
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: good luck!
<yanko> and when i get to a flash web site
<srbaker> heya folks
<srbaker> anyone here running intrepid on a mininote 2133?
<yanko> it gives me an play btn
<yanko> so i have to klick it to be able to see the content
<yanko> but usually it does not show a btn
<Odd-rationale> yanko: 32bit? or 64bit?
<tomcheng76> david_: no
<voraistos> that's because of a firefox plugin i think yanko
<david_> try that it might work, or you may have to kill pid
<voraistos> some sort of script blocker or whatever. I used to have this
<yanko> 32 bit
<ReAn> wow wtf... i got a 404 while installing g++
<yanko> is there a fix or somthing for it?
<ReAn> linux-libc-dev is 404
<tomcheng76> david_: can you give me an example? i don't understand proggy name
<voraistos> proggy name = programme name
<david_> tomcheng76,  sorry you named a program you wanted to kill I was suggesting to kill -9 HUP then the program name
<ReAn> hey
<david_> tomcheng76,  instead of kill PID
<ReAn> does apt-get need to update it's package list manually?
<voraistos> ReAn: get another mirror
<tomcheng76> david_: oic, i usually use kill PID/ pkill program name
<ReAn> voraistos: where do i configure the mirrors?
<Odd-rationale> ReAn: perhaps. try sudo apt-get update
<voraistos> ReAn: in etc/apt/sources.list
<Rave1_> major geeks
<yanko> bye guys i have to use win
<tomcheng76> david_: i would try that when i arrive home, thx. Your problem fixed?
<Rave1_> sorry wrong keyboard
<barbguar> Odd-rationale: Ubuntu community members like you ROCK!!!
<ReAn> apt-get update worked
<snakeface> what is "autoreconf"
<ReAn> hurrah!
<voraistos> ReAn: also you might need to run an update/upgrade before to do this, a 404 can happen if your machine is really outdated.
<izinucs> ReAn, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<droopsta915> does ubuntu have something similar to wordpad or notepad, not openoffice?
<Odd-rationale> barbguar: :D
<Odd-rationale> droopsta915: gedit
<arrenlex> droopsta915: gedit, leafpad
<david_> tomcheng76, no sadly its an issue with xfce   but good point on desktop agnostic
<Odd-rationale> droopsta915: also nano and vim <-- the best IMO...
<droopsta915> Do those save in rich text?
<david_> tomcheng76,  its seems gnome is the way to go with this manager
<ReAn> it's not that old
<izinucs> droopsta915, yep lots.. Applications>Accessories>text editor.. or install abiword, it's light weight,, gedit, nano, vim etc etc etc..
<Odd-rationale> droopsta915: uh, no...
<ReAn> 1 month or so
<voraistos> a month can be a lot :P
<horneykate> hi there
<voraistos> try to install g++ again ?
<droopsta915> Odd-rationale:uh, whats up with the rudeness. If you can't answer a question, ignore what I'm asking.
<horneykate> hello every body
<Odd-rationale> droopsta915: sorry, did not mean that as to be rude. and i did try to answer your questions... both of them...
<bdelin88> HOW DO I GET MY MOTHER F'ING BLACKBERRY TO CHARGE
<ToddEDM> !transfer
<voraistos> droopsta915: notepad doesn't save in richtext either
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transfer
<david_> lol hornykate great lmao who let her in lol
<bdelin88> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0fca:0006 Research In Motion, Ltd.
<bdelin88> It is detected by the system but is not given sufficient power from the USB, and barry is not recognizing it!!
<tomcheng76> david_: try here : https://answers.launchpad.net/awn/+question/24569
<droopsta915> I understand, well no hard feelings Odd, thanks for the help
<Odd-rationale> droopsta915: k. :)
<ToddEDM> hey, how can i transfer files from desktop to laptop , using a lan patch cable, anyone got a quick and easy way???
<tomcheng76> david_: just to remind u, some program cannot use -9 to so the force kill, like postgresql
<david_> tomcheng76,  i didnt know which ones off hand, do you have a list of them?
<tomcheng76> david_: i don't have too, so i only try to avoid using -9
<ToddEDM> no one???
<snakeface> how do i install "install X11 development libraries"?
<ToddEDM> i need some help guys
<david_> tomcheng76,  what do you use to kill without killing entire program?
<david_> tomcheng76,  like if you had a webserver and had to restart a prog you wouldnt want ot kill it entirely right?
<endemic> ToddEDM, honestly unless you have a crossover cable or a switch, the easiest way is going to be to use a USB hardrive or thumbdrive
<endemic> ToddEDM, otherwise you are going to have to configure an ip address, subnet mask, etc on both machines
<izinucs> david_, you mean if you had a server and evolution froze.. how would you kill evolution?
<voraistos> snakeface: devel files are usually called dev or devel
<david_> izinucs,  exactly
<david_> izinucs,  wouldnt you just sighup it?
<Odd-rationale> htop is usually a good way to monitor and kill processes...
<david_> izinucs,  meaning kill -9 HUP
<izinucs> david_, killall -9 evolution
<tomcheng76> david_: usually i use the initscript in /etc/init.d , if there isn't , i use "ps aux |grep "program name" and kill those PID / PID program name if i pretty sure the program name
<david_> tomcheng76,  this works for a full kill, but not to just retstart it
<voraistos> snakeface: and libraries are usually called libsomething
<izinucs> david_, or if you're in termial type top and find the pid of the program and then enter k and the pid number
<voraistos> snakeface: so what you are looking for is probably called libX11-dev
<izinucs> david_, or liike tomcheng76  said.. there's lots of ways.
<snakeface> voraistos: logic at work.  thanks bud.
<ToddEDM> endemic: sorry i was away... ok, i will just transfer over wlan
<izinucs> david_, one of the unique things about linux is the progams won't take the entire system down when they freeze.. unlike windows
<tomcheng76> david_ why not use stop in the initscript but kill -9 ?__? i dont understande
<Darkangel42> got a ? 4 yall
<david_> izinucs,  no I know, Ive been using for sometime, sorry if i come off as newbie, only new to graphical interfaces, Im not good with that, terminal yes lol
<izinucs> tomcheng76, can you use the initscript to stop .. say .. evolution?
<endemic> ToddEDM, it will be slower, but probably your best bet if you are more familiar with doing it that way :P
<david_> izinucs,  yes you can can use start or restart or kill
<Darkangel42> does zune work with amarok
<tomcheng76> izinucs: in that case i use "pkill evolution"
<izinucs> david_, :) in the gui you can add the system monitor to the panel and kill from there. restart is another issue.
<voraistos> just use killall. it works all the time
<izinucs> tomcheng76, right.. not an initscript
<david_> izinucs,  ha ok. i'm only having a problem with my awn adding icons lol
<[e]Lement> This whole resolution thing Odd-rationale is driving me insane
<[e]Lement> lol
<umar> hello
<tomcheng76> izincus: i will only try -9 if kill PID/ pkill programname not work :-)
<[e]Lement> be back again...
<izinucs> david_, Yea.. i just loaded awn in a vm of intrepid and I can't get it to even start.. awn manager works just no awn bar.. (I had xfce loaded at the time)
<umar> hey hey iam new in ubuntu  any one know how to use msn and yahoo at ubuntu
<david_> izinucs,  yes Im running XFCE
<arrenlex> !pidgin | umar
<ubottu> umar: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<david_> izinucs,  Im having a slight other problem for some reason I cant add thrid party APT to my software sources, is sudo ok for this or only root?
<arrenlex> umar: I think it's installed by default, look in ubuntu logo -> Internet
<barfleur> any intelligent people here?
<arrenlex> !ask | barfleur
<ubottu> barfleur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<barfleur> yes master
<barfleur> I can't get win to work properly, any ideas?
<izinucs> david_, sudo gives root access..
<barfleur> wine I meant
<arrenlex> barfleur: What is the problem?
<izinucs> david_, so if you're editing sources.list then sudo gedit /path/to/file
<david_> izinucs,  I know, i was thinking though i might need to log in as root for that particular aspect
<umar> and what about download manger for ubuntu any one know about it plzzzzzz  if any one know how to use ubuntu so mail me or add me in msn or yahoo my is umar.con@hotmail.com  and yahoo id is umar _ur @yahoo.com
<david_> izinucs,  is there just a config file for this where i can add manually?
<tomcheng76> david_: you can always login as root if you are sudoer, the command is "sudo -s" :)
<Ohmu> ping google.com works but splutters (From 10.1.2.10 icmp_seq=129 Destination Host Unreachable) when I connect the wireless network in WiCD.  when I disconnect, it continues fine.  whats going on?
<izinucs> david_, you want to do it from terminal or gui?
<david_> izinucs,  oh its cool i found it its etc/apt/sourceslist
<david_> terminal is always better
<izinucs> david_, right.. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomcheng76> Ohmu: i think that is a bug in Intrepid
<blackbird> hello
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<blackbird> hello?
<blackbird> I have a question for people with ati cards
<arrenlex> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ohmu> tomcheng76, *wow* ... ok Ill update see if that fixes anything
<izinucs> Ohmu, you have two wireless connection apps installed.. uninstall one
<Ohmu> izinucs, I think I only have one.. WiCD uninstalled network-manager
<izinucs> Ohmu, ok..
<blackbird> sorry
<blackbird> I never done this before
<blackbird> I got a flicker when I play video
<blackbird> I suppose to edit my xorg.config?
<blackbird> and download the new ati drivers?
<blackbird> is that dangerous
<arrenlex> blackbird: Do you know what card you're using? Do you know if you're using the free or proprietary drivers?
<Ohmu> I don't understand the play between the GUI stuff (netweorkmanager / wicd) and the commandline stuff (ifup ifdown  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart or dhcp3-server etc)
<arrenlex> blackbird: Is this flicker in totem?
<MasterAkia> im having problem with my sound, basically i cant get it to allo wme to use my headset, if i got to terminal and type alsamixer it has my chip as realtekac888 i need to to be my logitech headset to hear stuff and talk right?
<arrenlex> Ohmu: The GUI stuff (networkmanager) uses the command line stuff (wpa_supplicant, dhclient, etc).
<blackbird> I am using the restricted drivers
<blackbird> and it's in all video players
<blackbird> even vlc player
<Ohmu> arrenlex, thanks
<arrenlex> blackbird: Ah. What card?
<blackbird> ati radon 2600xt
<tomcheng76> Ohmu: what is your nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf when the problem exists?
<blackbird> i am using xchat is there are way to save a favorite room>
<elvis> anybody knows what this means when you open a media file "Could not get/set settings from/on resource" ????
<Doctor_Nick> why will the firefox team never fix the fsync issues plauging firefox?
<arrenlex1> blackbird: Also, try something for me... open vlc and go into the preferences. Go to video -> output modules, and check advanced options. Set the video output mode to x11. Does that help at all?
<blackbird> ok hold on
<arrenlex1> Doctor_Nick: What is fsync?
<dayz-ivxx> has anyone had any problems with updating 1.04 to 1.10? i believe it was a video problem (ati radeon) but i'm not sure it required me to reinstall
<izinucs> blackbird, click on XChat (menu item)>Network list>freenode(or Ubuntu Servers)>edit>  Add #ubuntu to channels to join
<[e]Lement> Odd-rationale, all fixed.  I got smart and ran the nvidia-settings utility...hahahah
<tomcheng76> Anyone know how to retrieve channel list in irssi?
<sdlwof> got a installation that won't boot, so i tried recovery mode, and it hangs at "checking 'htl' instructions"
<blackbird> whoa xchat is so hard compare to mirc
<blackbird> any way
<blackbird> yeah it worked
<blackbird> what does that mean? x11
<gnutron> tomcheng76: /list
<arrenlex1> blackbird: Hmm, weird. You changed vlc from using hardware-accelerated rendering to doing all its rendering on the CPU.
<bazhang> blackbird, have you tried disabling compiz
<MasterAkia> How do i get my usb logitech headset and mic to work? i cant hear nething
<arrenlex1> blackbird: So the card's doing something funky. bazhang has a good suggestion -- try disabling compiz.
<blackbird> no no I love compix
<[e]Lement> blackbird, x11 is how Ubuntu creates windows
<blackbird> compiz*
<arrenlex1> [e]Lement: No, not in this case.
<[e]Lement> srsly?
<tomcheng76> gnutron: thanks , it is '/list -YES'
<bazhang> blackbird, get fusion-icon and then you can switch it on and off between viewing movies
<arrenlex1> blackbird: Does VLC flicker on xvideo output? OpenGL output?
<blackbird> no it's a know problem I see a fix in the forums but it seem very drastic
<Ohmu> tomcheng76, cat /etc/resolv.conf  /// search razer.zone  /// nameserver 203.197.12.30 /// nameserver 202.54.1.18 ///  I'll kill the search line, thats old.  other 2 are correct.
<blackbird> I was wondering if I should just wait it out for updates
<arrenlex1> blackbird: Is it a new or an old card? Does xvideo or opengl work?
<tomcheng76> gnutron: how to perform a search in the channel list in irssi?
<Arrick> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tomcheng76> Ohmu: nslookup google.com shows 10.x.x.x ?
<blackbird> well it's a year old and opengl does not work
<gnutron> tomcheng76: retrieve the list and try /lastlog search-term in the same window. just a guess.
<arrenlex1> blackbird: opengl flickers? How about xvideo?
<kai> Nothing related, arrick :(
<blackbird> yes that too
<blackbird> so I have to edit the xorg  hmmm that seems scary oh well thanks
<Arrick> kai ask in here, there has to be someone who knows how to fix grub for dualboots
<blackbird> oh one more question, when does ubuntu update all of the programs in the repositories?
<tomcheng76> gnutron: thanks, it works.
<gnutron> tomcheng76: cool
<kai> As Arrick says (thanks again), I'm having an issue with GRUB not detecting my windows vista partition, fdisk -l shows HPFS/NTFS is in /dev/sda1
<kai> Can anyone help me fix this?
<arrenlex1> blackbird: Bugfixes happen as bugs are found. The versions themselves are not updated once a distribution is released. For new versions of software, you will have to enable backports.
<gnutron> blackbird: in synaptic preferences you can set those options.
<T-One> good morning
<genii> blackbird: Each thing which is submitted with an update that goes into the repositories works on it's own schedule
<genii> gnutron: Ah, hadn't considered he meant locally :)
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<blackbird> oh
<blackbird> darn
<kai> title Windows Vista
<kai> root (sd0,0)
<kai> makeactive
<kai> chainloader +1
<kai> When posting that in menu.lst, It says error parsing something something...
<blackbird> there was the program that really wanted up dated
<blackbird> just gotta wait I guess
<arrenlex> kai: it's root (hd0,0), not sd
<blackbird> how can I help the ubuntu cause?
<bazhang> !contribute | blackbird
<ubottu> blackbird: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<kai> arrenlex, can you help me tell which HD0,x it is?
<arrenlex> !backports | blackbird -- check if the new version is in the
<ubottu> blackbird -- check if the new version is in the: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<arrenlex> kai: Do you know what partition it's on? Is it /dev/sda1?
<blackbird> backports? doesn't that mean old versions?
<arrenlex> blackbird: The old version is ubuntu, and they are porting new versions of software onto your old version of ubuntu so you can run them. :)
<blackbird> oh
<blackbird> man all this linux talk is odd lol give me back dos
<gnutron> blackbird: open a terminal, type sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<betz--> Hi everyone! I want to setup a webradio on my remote server. Whats the best solution? Shoutcast? Icecast? Other?
<kai>   arrenlex, sorry about that, hit the wifi button..and yes it is /dev/sda1
<kai>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kai> /dev/sda1   *           1       37689   302736861    7  HPFS/NTF
<blackbird> ok thanks guys and gals
<sdlwof> got a installation that won't boot, so i tried recovery mode, and it hangs at "checking 'htl' instructions"
<bdelin88> any reason why i can't hear ANYTHING in audacity?
<gnutron> blackbird: terminal is a box box on steroids.
<gnutron> blackbird: terminal is a DOS box on steroids.
<blackbird> yes I know
<bdelin88> i have a song loaded in there and it says it's playing the meter is moving, but i can't hear anything, i have the lame codec too, and all my other sound is working, please help!
<blackbird> it's so nice to be back
<blackbird> in the box
<blackbird> although it white on my screen
<blackbird> not that it matters
<gnutron> bdelin88: open preferences and choose the proper output plugin, usually alsa.
<bdelin88> gnutron: i tried all of them :( i am so damn tired of having to fix ubuntu FOR EVERYTHING
<arrenlex> kai: Sorry. Yes, (hd0,0).
<gnutron> blackbird: edit default profile to suit your needs in terminal, e.g. white on black, fonts etc.
<kai> arrenlex,
<ngabriel4977> hoping someone can help.  I have an hd44780 lcd connected to one of my motherboard's usb ports and i need to tell lcdproc with device it is.  I have no idea.  i tried all ttySx devices, none seem to work.  can anyone advise?
<kai> so this:
<kai> title Windows Vista
<kai> root (hd0,0)
<kai> makeactive
<kai> chainloader +1
<arrenlex> !paste | kai
<ubottu> kai: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kai> ^^
<budz_r> i'm running ibex 64 bit and can't find a flash plugin. anyone know where to look?
<gnutron> bdelin88: yeah, it can be frustrating.
<bdelin88> gnutron: i am thinking it is easier for me and less of a waste of time to just go back to winblows
<kai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80195/
<kai> arrenlex
<bdelin88> gnutron: bc even though windows blows, it is still better than this experience
<MasterAkia> i need some help with my sound
<dayz-ivxx> HELP 'o.o i can't get my dual monitors to work at all, everytime i try to config it stuff messes up
<histo> budz_r, which version of ubuntu?
<budz_r> histo, 8.10 64
<histo> budz_r, flashplugin-nonfree should install right from the repos
<histo> budz_r, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<budz_r> histo, lemme give it a shot
<gtoast>  I'm having some trouble installing iPython in ibex. Add/Remove applications says there are no matching packages. gPackage installer says there's a matching package in a "software channel". Any hints?
<histo> !info ipython
<ubottu> ipython (source: ipython): enhanced interactive Python shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (intrepid), package size 957 kB, installed size 2708 kB
<histo> gtoast, you could just sudo aptitude install ipython   or use Applications > Add/Remove
<gnutron> bdelin88: you running intrepid?
<bdelin88> gnutron: yes
<bdelin88> gnutron: using ALSA for my realtek sound
<gtoast> histo: yea, i was trying to go throught "Add/Remove" but a search for "ipython" package returns nothing.
<gnutron> bdelin88: i would recommend starting over and use hardy.
<arrenlex> kai, yes
<budz_r> histo, worked like a charm. thanks. :)
<dayz-ivxx> can anyone help me with my dual monitor problem? or does no one know ='(
<histo> gtoast, click the drop down and change it to "show all availible"
<gtoast> histo: wasn't sure if running a terminal installer would corrupt the gui
<kai1> Arrenlex, That gives me an error: Error 23: Error while arsing number
<arrenlex> lol, arsing
<arrenlex> brb, sorry
<gtoast> histo: did that. still nothing.
<bdelin88> gnutron: i don't have enough time to redo all this work i have done setting up intrepid :(
<bdelin88> gnutron: and i don't want to either lol
<DaNk> can someone help me with firefox, it keeps crashing when i load the daily show, and i ran it in the terminal and all it says when it crashes is segment fault
<gnutron> bdelin88: i understand.
<error404notfound> I want to replace my pppoe router with an ubuntu server, how do I do that?
<DaNk> what does that mean
<DaNk> and how do i fix it
<histo> gtoast, hrm.. that is wierd I have the same behavior let me check one other thing
<bdelin88> i am going to kick ubuntu in the ass
<kai1> DaNk, it's an error with firefox playing flash or video files, It's been around for a little while but there should be a developing patch for it
<histo> gtoast, you can use System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<tritium> !language | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bdelin88> !ubottu shove it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu shove it
<DaNk> i did the patch kai1
<tritium> bdelin88: careful
<bdelin88> well you will if you don't shut your face
<DaNk> and now it crashes even more
<bazhang> bdelin88, dont
<bdelin88> :)
<DaNk> the daily show use to work fine a couple days ago
<kai1> DaNk unload addons and reinstall FF?
<bdelin88> i like bashing ubottu, he doesn't understand my frustration
<DaNk> i cant kai1
<kai1> Any reason why you cannot?
<arrenlex> kai: That stanza looks right to me. Are you sure it's not something else?
<DaNk> i dont know why but it wont let me remove or add any addons
<histo> !bot > bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88, please see my private message
<kai1> ermm...
<philjo> I don't know how to put this... but I'm kind of a big deal.  I have many leather-bound books
<bdelin88> all the bots, shush, stop talking to me, go away
 * ice_cream does another  "ls -Fuck"  for fun
<kai1> bdelin88 :)
<sekyourbox> What do I do with binary files (.bin)?
<kai1> move .bin to /dev/null
<kai1> :)
<gnutron> sekyourbox: ignore kail
<ice_cream> those are all legit switches to ls
<sekyourbox> ah
<kai1> :P i'm just joshing you, don't do that
<tritium> ice_cream: you know better than that.
<sekyourbox> I actually just want java
<sekyourbox> they have RPM and BIN
<sekyourbox> downloaded the bin, now what?
<gnutron> sekyourbox: chmod u+x filename.bin then ./filename.bin
<bdelin88> i am still going to kick ubuntu in the face though
<sekyourbox> Thank you gnutron
<tritium> bdelin88: stop
<sekyourbox> what the heck was that
<bdelin88> so hostile
<DaNk> kai1, firefox could not install do to an unexpected error -203
<waan> How do I get firefox to remember its window positions? It seems to be the only application that picks a random location each time I start it
<DaNk> wtf does that mean?
<WebcamWonder> Anyone knows how to delete, not hide the menu items from old Wine Applications?
<biouser> Ekiga rocks!!!
<biouser> https://launchpad.net/~sevmek/+archive
<biouser> with those repos that is
<kai1> DaNk: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=+firefox+could+not+install+do+to+an+unexpected+error+-203
<DaNk> that doesnt give anything useful
<error404notfound> I want to put something in a log just before system goes down, where should I put it? a script called 99putlog in all rc.d?
<kai1> :P it can..
<gnutron> sekyourbox: channel security dealing with evil-doers.
<bdelin88> grr
<kai1> add "ubuntu" to the end of the google sear h
<arrenlex> kai1: That is the awesomest site, EVER
<kai1> arrenlex I love it :P unfortunately it's not much helping me with my problem :(
<MasterAkia> can i get someone to help me out with my sound plz?
<waan> How do I get firefox to remember its window position? It seems to be the only application that picks a random location each time I start it
<akorpija> anybody know why my laptop screen stays on when im using my external monitor and i close the lid on the laptop?
<kai1> Arrenlex, Seems a lot of people are having the same issue as I without solution
<DaNk> ok i removed firefox-3 and i get this now The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DaNk>   firefox-3.0: Conflicts: firefox-libthai
<sekyourbox> gnutron, chmod: cannot access `jre-6u11-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<gtoast> histo: ok that looks like it worked. Do you happen to know the difference between "Add/Remove" and the Synaptic package manager?
<kai1> akorpija, power settings should tell you that if you close the lip of your laptop and it's set to "Do nothing", I think it will do just that, but it sohuld still turn off the screen?
<sekyourbox> you have to give it execute permissions?
<DaNk> show do i exclude a package from being installed
<histo> Aparently add/remove is not using the full repo list. Synaptic package manager uses what ever is in sources.list.  Which is what command line apt-get aptitude etc.. would use.
<histo> !apt > gtoast
<ubottu> gtoast, please see my private message
<gnutron> sekyourbox: the file needs to be in your current directory, preferably  /home/your-username/
<darnell> anyone know of a linux application like http-tunnel
<darnell> cant get it to run with wine or crossover
<sekyourbox> gnutron, I just right-click the desktop where the file resides
<sekyourbox> right-click term
<gnutron> sekyourbox: can you open a terminal?
<sekyourbox> gnutron, anyway, i just use the gui to change it to allow execution
<gnutron> sekyourbox: that will probably work
<sekyourbox> gnutron, Couldn't display "/home/testuser/Desktop/1.bin".
<akorpija> kail yea it's set to "Blank Screen" when i close the lid
<akorpija> kail i thought it might be a physical problem but it works fine in windows...
<sekyourbox> gnutron, do you know of an easy to get JRE.  I thaought i had it already.
<akorpija> it's always been a problem since 7.04
<sekyourbox> way*
<gnutron> sekyourbox: open a terminal type 'mv Desktop/*.bin ..  hit enter, it should now be in your home dir, then ./filename.bin
<kai1> akorpija, I am sorry but I do not know how to assist you further than making that suggestion :( I apologise
<akorpija> kail thanks anyway!
<dav7> btw, about dav7_, that's an IRC client I'm making... sorry for the slight disturbance :P
<dav7> (it's crashing, etc)
<dav7> #ubuntu = great testing channel xD
<bdelin88> anyone know of a good audio mixing/editing program besides stupid audacity that's not working
<tomcheng76> qnutron: is there a quick way to know the user is identified in the irc server or not? way i found is /msg NickServ info username
<sekyourbox> bdelin88, see what they use in ubuntu studio
<dav7> bdelin88: you might also say why audacity isn't working... it's actually pretty good
<bdelin88> ugh
<gnutron> sekyourbox: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre in a terminal.
<PUNISHER> hello, my dear friends!
<bdelin88> dav7: yes i know it's great, but the freaking sound doesn't play on mine, it works perfectly on windows!
<bdelin88> and he left
<pronto> http://pronto185.com/linux/screens/other/12_04_08_02:02:48window.png how do i stop that from happening
<kai1> Anyone, /dev/sda1 == /dev/hd0,2?
<gnutron> bdelin88: install amarok, its much better
<waan> How do I get firefox to remember its window position? localstore.rdf already has the correct permissions
<dav7> kai1: no.
<bdelin88> AUDIO EDITING
<histo> bdelin88, what is wrong?
<dav7> kai1: and it's (hd0,2).
<bdelin88> histo: i am so damn tired of having to configure every little thing i want to install on ubuntu
<histo> bdelin88, like what?
<dav7> bdelin88: well, if audacity isn't working, it's likely a sound issue. there are no real absolutes there; you might just try poking around in preferences->audio
<bdelin88> for instance... audacity
<dav7> histo: programs, configuration, drivers, X, etc
<kai1> dav7, just trying to get grub figured out... my windows partition is on /dev/sda1, so i was looking at something and it looks like it was from sda0 to hd0,1
<dav7> kai1: linux numbers from 1 upwards
<histo> dav7, bdelin88 Well I run gnome and have to configure very little so perhaps you can eloborate.
<dav7> kai1: grub numbers from 0 upwards
<bdelin88> it should be an absolute, it tells me that ubuntu doesn't know what the heck is going on and that windows actually does
<dav7> kai1: sd[a][1] -> (hd0,0)
<dav7> kai1: a -> 0, and 1->0
<dav7> kai1: b->1, 2->1
<dav7> kai1: and so on
<bdelin88> bc i run audacity in windows, no problem
<gnutron> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<kai1> dav7, would this be approperiate to load Vista from GRUB dev/sda1 then? : http://pastebin.com/m32524da8
<histo> bdelin88, you shoulnd't have to configure audacity in ubuntu.  Just install it.
<histo> bdelin88, sudo aptitude install audacity
<bdelin88> histo: I know, that's what I am getting at
<dav7> kai1: nuke the "makeactive" line... and make 2 1
<histo> bdelin88, what that you have to install something you want to use?
<bdelin88> histo: yes i have audacity on ubuntu, and the playback DOES NOT WORK, no sound at all, even though the mixer visuals are reporting that sound is being played, and my sound works fine on this system
<dav7> kai1: that otherwise looks like it'd probably work
<kai1> Dav7: How do you mean, Nuke? I get an error when loading windows "Error 23: Error while parsing number"
<histo> bdelin88, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bdelin88> histo: intrepid
<dav7> kai1: remove
<histo> bdelin88, what type of audio file are you trying to play?
<dav7> kai1: as in, a bomb nukes and... it's gone... etc... xD
<kai1> heh
<bdelin88> histo: it's an mp3, and yes i installed the lame mp3 codec
<kai1> Gotcha, chief, so this should stop the "error23" thing then?
<pronto> http://pronto185.com/linux/screens/other/12_04_08_02:02:48window.png how do i stop that from happening ? it happens when ever i ssh some where >.<
<pk> how do you get the coloured nicknames?
<histo> bdelin88, so you have mp3 playback wiht other apps such as rythmbox?
<osxfr33k> Which Wireless Laptop PCI-e A/B/G/n would be considered the most comptible or best suited to work out of the box and to be the better performer card?  Atheros?  Maybe AR5008?  Netgear if they make one?
<bdelin88> it downloaded the beta from the repo... wow, maybe that's it, but still, that's pathetic, i don't want a beta
<bdelin88> histo: yes
<histo> bdelin88, do you get any errors with audacity?
<pk> how do you get the coloured nicknames?
<bdelin88> histo: no errors
<bdelin88> histo: i have tried all of the audio preferences in audacity and all fail
<pk>  
<pk> how do you get the coloured nicknames?
<pk>  
<FloodBot2> pk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnutron> bdelin88: don't you want audacious for simple mp3 playback?
<sproingie> my goodness wubi is slick
<histo> bdelin88, ahh audacity dosn't support pulse audio
<bdelin88> gnutron: no i want to edit audio files
<sproingie> is the tool for escaping wubi into a real partition stable?
<gnutron> bdelin88: i see.
<bdelin88> histo: well good news, i have no idea what pulse audio is, i just know i have realtek
<histo> bdelin88, well audacity has no support for the sound driver that is being used by intrepid
<bdelin88> well that's wonderful
<gnutron> bdelin88: hardy...
<bdelin88> unless i can easily downgrade to hardy, i am not setting up this thing again
<histo> bdelin88, let me see if there is a bug.
<dayz-ivxx> does the upgrading always go slow o.0  i know i should get higher dl rate then 60 +/- few
<bdelin88> i have been tinkering with all of these setups and things and finally have stuff how i want it... and no, i am not going to hardy because of something like this, this is ridiculous
<bdelin88> there has to be aworkaround
<akorpija> does anybody know why my laptop screen stays on even when the lid is closed and i'm using an external monitor?
<WebcamWonder> Lastime I checked, Audacity was broken with PA
<gnutron> bdelin88: i wouldn't touch intrepid with a long, long stick.
<bdelin88> that's really terrible news though, bc all the other audio editors in the repo that i have downloaded suck
<bdelin88> gnutron: then why did they release it
<Hikefu> bdelin88, maybe you can remove PA and use alsa
<bdelin88> gnutron: if their goal is to get new users, and migrate users from windows, why release something that is not good
<tomcheng76> bdelin88: sorry, i have only see some of the response, why dont u uninstall pulseaudio ?
<gavimobile> does ddrescue copy the content of the disk, or the entie disk?
<bdelin88> Hikefu: all of my audio is setup on alsa already i thought, according to my sound settings
<gnutron> bdelin88: great question, i wonder myself. its great if your hardware was tested by the developers.
<WebcamWonder> If I am not mistaken, The Alsa in Intrepid is just a PA plugin to emulate ALSA if I am not mistaken
<gavimobile> my disk which im copying is 31.3 gb and my iso ive created with ddrescue is 32.0 gb
<gnutron> it oughta be in beta still, but thats just my opinion.
<bdelin88> i am using REALTEK audio drivers, those are VERY common drivers
<bdelin88> ah
<Hikefu> bdelin88, have you made sure that you have the proper audio out devices properly selected. Perhaps there is a pref in audacity too?
<bdelin88> well how much time is this going to cost me
<bdelin88> i just want to edit an mp3 file my god
<bdelin88> Hikefu: yes, i have tried all of them
<gnutron> bdelin88: good point, it is good, on the hardware they tested. all else its a crap-shoot.
<osxfr33k> Which Wireless Laptop PCI-e A/B/G/n would be considered the most comptible or best suited to work out of the box and to be the better performer card?  Atheros?  Maybe AR5008?  Netgear if they make one?
<bdelin88> i already still have to figure out how i am going to even just charge my blackberry phone off of usb, which doesn't get the correct amount of current
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: In Audacity's sound preferences, can you see something like dev/dsp?
<osxfr33k> Compatible sorry
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: let me look
<gnutron> gavimobile: man ddrescue in a terminal, i dont know.
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: you mean "Device:" under playback?
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Yup
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: yes i have tried all of them listed, and nothing
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Does it list dev/dsp?
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: no, only also crap
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: no only alsa crap*
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Ok, do one thing. Close Audacity completely. Press ALT + F2, and type: padsp audacity
<waan> How do I get firefox to remember its window position? localstore.rdf already has the correct permissions
<bdelin88> done it
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: done it, sry
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Now go back to the devices, and tell me if you see /dev/dsp
<Hikefu> bdelin88, have you read this? http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: YOU ARE A F*KIN GENIUS!
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: pardon my french
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: use /dev/dsp. And try to play an Mp3
<Hikefu> bdelin88, it specifically addresses audacity and pa
<WebcamWonder> Hikefu: I am guiding him from there
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: hmm that was wierd
<Hikefu> WebcamWonder, great :)
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: ?
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: it went gray for a few seconds
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: yep it's broken now lol
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Yeah that would be the OSS wrapper kicking in
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Did it unfreeze?
<bdelin88> it unfroze, but still broke
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: So, no sound?
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: let me try again, got to remember what to type in
<WebcamWonder> padsp audacity
<WebcamWonder> Make sure to turn off anything that might be using sound. Just stop all media players
<bdelin88> ugh
<WebcamWonder> It is not necessary, but a precaution
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: oops, i launche amarok by mistake :-P
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: 1 sec
<histo> bdelin88, do you have libasound2-plugins installed?
<bdelin88> yes
<hischild> Good morning.
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: seems stable now
<goldmetal> where is korean ubuntu channel? what's da name?
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: think you can help me get my blackberry to charge? :)
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Ok. Stable is not the argument. The fact that it actually plays your MP3 is the point :)
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Is it playing?
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: haha wow... yea it plays and is stable, so two good things
<bdelin88> now do i have to padsp every time i run it?
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Haha. Yeah, I have been through this mess too many times by now. I have spent too much time googling, reading and experimenting with sound system
<SmokeyD> hey people. My sound settings do not work. In preferences->sound->sounds I set the login sound to disabled, but I still hear it everytime I log in
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Yes, but you can make a shortcut out of it
<SmokeyD> other sounds that I disabled are indeed disabled, but the login sound isn't
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: just set a command for that right?
<SmokeyD> can I find these settings somewhere in text files?
<sproingie> wow, amazing what a dpi tweak can do to make linux fonts look less sucktastic
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88:  Yup.
<sproingie> went from 96dpi to 92dpi and it looks terrific now
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: see i am not a complete noob at this.... i am just frustrated at the amount of tinkering...
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: ...do you have time to work with me on this blackberry issue u think?
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: it registers on my usb list and everything, but is not giving it the current that it needs to charge properly
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Audacity is sending your sound to an old sound system known as OSS. PulseAudio captures that and plugs that into its sound system. Essentially, as far as Audacity is concerned, you are on an old sound system :). But hey it works :)
<cow_lg_nyari> hi
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: hey i don't care as long as i can hear it
<cow_lg_nyari> iecha
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Haha :). As far as blackberry is concerned, I am at loss. I have had 0 experiene with that kind of things
<sproingie> anyone with an auzentech x-fi gotten sound working?  ubuntu only wants to detect my onboard sound which i don't even use
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: oh well... thanks a ton :)
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: No problem. Glad to help :)
<bdelin88> anyone want to help me get my blackberry charging?
<ugumtu> hmm
<ugumtu> recently
<bdelin88> i am not a complete rtard at this, so you're working with some experience here :)
<ugumtu> my ubuntu seem to hang like very random 15 minutes or so, any ideas what the cause is?
<ugumtu> it hangs for like a minute
<ugumtu> its very annoying
<ugumtu> my mouse and everything works, alt-tab lets me access other programs
<ugumtu> but it seems firefox just hangs
<ugumtu> and so does couple other apps
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: man, audacity is raping my cpu's  though, wow
<ugumtu> any idea
<ugumtu> what the hell is irritating me
<ugumtu> this way?
<ugumtu> !!!!
<ugumtu> it  really bothers me especially when im in middle of a wack off session
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: Yes. That is one of the unfortunates of using an emulation wrapper. Unfortunately, Audacity isn't upto par with the latest in Linux Sound System
<WebcamWonder> bdelin88: http://andy.hillhome.org/blog/2007/03/01/blackberry-charging-in-linux/
<SmokeyD> ugumtu: do you have network mounts (nfs/cifs/etc)?
<ugumtu> no
<ugumtu> quad core cpu
<dltaylor> Anyone here use or know how to setup BEA's JDK, JRockit?
<ugumtu> sata2 hd
<ugumtu> 2gb ram
<bdelin88> WebcamWonder: ah damnit it crashed again :(
<Hikefu> bdelin88, what do you want to do with audacity? I tried out http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/home.php recently.
<Hikefu> bdelin88, worked well for me.
<histo> bdelin88, i've been meaning to figure out how to get my bb charging as well. Let me look some stuff up.
<SmokeyD> ugumtu: hmm, strange. I wouldn't know what it could be them. It sounds like somehow your computer locks up on an operation which times out or something and then returns control. Try to determine exactly what operation is being performed that locks up
<bdelin88> Hikefu: i just want it to work like normal, like it is supposed to lol
<wiseman> The finest of evenings, one and all
<ugumtu> how do i do that
<Hikefu> well mp3split is nice, at least for basic stuff
<ugumtu> i really need this fixed
<trav> hello
<bdelin88> histo:  have you tried the barry project? i just installed it, and even though it is detected on ubuntu as a RIM device, it is not detected by barry, so yea, totally awesome stuff
<trav> anyone running ubuntu in an active directory environment?
<ugumtu> its important i have a stress-free wack off session in middle of the night
<SmokeyD> ugumtu: just switch off all apps and deamons running in the background. If the problem disappears, try starting the programs/deamons one by one untill the problem reappears
<bdelin88> i don't even care about syncing i just want the freaking thing to charge
<hischild> !enter | ugumtu
<ubottu> ugumtu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ugumtu> its the only time im able to relieve my stress
<Sangoku> hiya
<histo> bdelin88, I haven't messed with any of it. I see that there is a piece of software called bcharge that does the handshake so you can get the power boos tto chage
<SmokeyD> then you know you found the culprit
<Sangoku> how do i get winrar to work in Ubuntu?
<hischild> !rar | Sangoku
<ubottu> Sangoku: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<akorpija> Anybody know why when i pushe CTRL + F the terminal pops up instead of a Find field???
<ugumtu> !rar | ugumtu
<ubottu> ugumtu, please see my private message
<AB12> Sang, why winrar? use 7zip!
<whyameye> anybody with experience with -vhook on ffmpeg? I need to make an image mask for my videos and cannot figure it out.
<ugumtu> !openvz | ugumtu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvz
<Sangoku> prefer winrar, downloaded it but can't extract
<d-b> hi um wtf ? i install ubuntu on a secondary hard disk and you guys (this is the server installation) fix my first hard disk grub to boot of that ?
<d-b> wtf?
<ikonia> D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D/mode +b wiseman!*@!#ubuntu-ops
<ugumtu> hmm
<WIGGMPk> can ayone give me a link to Intrepid Ibex alternative cd (daily build)
<hischild> close one ikonia :-)
<d-b> is this on purpose or is this just a rc issue within the 8.10 server install ?
<ugumtu> anyone know of a good porn site btw?
<hischild> !ot | ugumtu
<akorpija> Anybody know why when i pushe CTRL + F a terminal-like program pops up??
<ubottu> ugumtu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<trav> Sangoku, why would you go through all the trouble when there's a native program that does the same thing?
<tobago> when i do gnome-terminal -e "cd /home/tobago/work" in my bash, then i receive message: "An Error raised while creating a childprocess". what's going wrong?
<Sangoku> pornbb
<bdelin88> i think i'm going back to windows... this is just too much
<Sangoku> what's the program?
<ugumtu> ok sry
<ugumtu> i really thought #ubuntu and porn go toghether
<SmokeyD> Sangoku: what kind of archive is it? tar.gz?
<wiseman> Sangoku: if you download the restricted formats package, you will be able to access rar
<trav> I'm not going back to windows
<trav> I don't miss it one bit
<d-b> ugumtu: oh funny. not anymore. that was ages back.
<Sangoku> it in .rar format
<bdelin88> trav: u must live in a box then? :)
<gavimobile> is there a faster way to save data something faster than ddrescue
<hischild> !rar | Sangoku (please read this)
<ubottu> Sangoku (please read this): rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Sangoku> where do i find the restricted formats package
<histo> bdelin88, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190938&highlight=blackberry
<d-b> gavimobile: mmm maybe rsync.
<bdelin88> trav: bc i need to connect with the outside world and function wiothout so much tinkering
<ugumtu> i think if there was a stat, ubuntu users would have the highest concentration of porn on their hard drives
<bdelin88> histo: i have already installed barry project, and it's a no go
<tomcheng76> !ot | ugumtu
<ubottu> ugumtu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<trav> oh ok
<trav> I love tinkering
<trav> I love bash
<bdelin88> trav: yes i do too, but not every dang second i use my computer
<Sangoku> can't keep up with all the text here, thanks ubottu
<Sangoku> will have a look
<trav> I don't know how I'll ever go back to DOS at work
<ugumtu> talking about porn is entertaining
<ugumtu> you should try it tomcheng
<sproingie> ugumtu: you talking at all is not
<trav> I mean I have my SCO server, but that's not the same
<bdelin88> trav: what are you talking about
<bdelin88> trav: windows hasn't been on dos in forever
<trav> SCO unix
<ikonia> trav: this is an ubuntu support channel, please try to keep on topic
<sproingie> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bdelin88> ikonia is part of the ubuntu channel police :P
<trav> I just mean the command prompt
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) After an upgrade to Intrepid that went fairly wrong (laptop overheated and stopped in the middle of the process :( ), my nfs and cifs mounts no longer mount automatically at boot. I'm thinking maybe reconfiguring the mount package. Should I try : dpkg-reconfigure mount, or would that be stupid?
<trav> on windows
<trav> ok I'm done now
<sproingie> good golly, that wiki page is a tour de force of useless
<hischild> bdelin88, he's merely doing his job and well, he was asking for it.
<hischild> MrEgg964, are the mounts still in your /etc/fstab?
<Sangoku> why can't i run a .exe file from the desktop  of ubuntu?
<cubic1273> MrEgg964: check /etc/fstab
<arrenlex> !exe | Sangoku
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exe
<cubic1273> er, sorry hischild
<arrenlex> ugh
<hischild> Sangoku, because you're running on linux, not windows.
<hischild> cubic1273, why sorry :-)
<tomcheng76> Sangoku: select wine as the default applications for exe
<arrenlex> Sangoku: You know how you can't run windows programs on a mac and vice versa? It's like that.
<Sangoku> so how do i install a program?
<ikonia> ooh , good eyes
<ikonia> ops
<MrEgg964> Yes, my mounts still are in /etc/fstab - in fact, they get mounted after I manually launch: mount -at cifs and mount -at nfs
<Sangoku> ok, so how do i do it through wine
<AB12> You can run some .exe files using wine, but I wouldn't recommend that until you get more familiar with the linux system.
<arrenlex> Sangoku: What program are you looking to install? There is usually a linux equivalent.
<hischild> Sangoku, you install the linux versions of software instead of windows software. Wine can do a lot, but far from everything.
<sproingie> is there a quick howto on how i install my fonts from my windows partition?
<bdelin88> and when it can't u just whine... har har har har....
<Sangoku> but i would like to use the windows soft while i'm testing the linux progs.
<AB12> As a general rule, you can not run windows executables from Linux.
<arrenlex> Sangoku: What software are you looking to run?
<AB12> without wine atleast
<Sangoku> utorrent and winrar
<sproingie> AB12: and usually not with wine
<hischild> Sangoku, this might sounds harsh, but you just can't run windows apps from ubuntu. With wine, you can do SOME, but that is far from all. What software do you want to run, we can probably recommend some others.
<arrenlex> Sangoku: both of those have equivalents that are installed by default. The transmission bittorrent client is installed, and I believe rar is too, as part of the file manager.
<tomcheng76> Sangoku: deluge for utorrent, file roller for winrar, no need .exe!
<sproingie> what is it with all the pornmonkeys and warezpuppies on the channel tonight?
<trav> sangoku: 7zip and azureus
<trav> run those instead
<hischild> MrEgg964, and do they also mount if you just type sudo mount -a     ?
<WIGGMPk> can ayone give me a link to Intrepid Ibex alternative cd (daily build)
<veryangryman> WIGGMPk: www.ubuntu.com
<sproingie> 7zip is just awesome on windows too
<hischild> WIGGMPk, there's no real daily build. I suggest you get the minimal CD and make sure you have a network cable plugged in. It will download the required packages during the installation.
<Sangoku> i know but i want then for now until i familiarise myself with the stadard progs.
<MrEgg964> hischild: I'm trying right now...
<veryangryman> WIGGMPk: ctrl+f download
<djalil> hi
<veryangryman> djalil: hi
<arrenlex> Sangoku: Pretend you were on a mac. What would you do in that case to replace your windows programs' functionality?
<veryangryman> high!
<alarond> hello
<veryangryman> alarond: high!
<ashvala> hello
<WIGGMPk> hischild: how is there not a daily build?
<veryangryman> ashvala: hi-gh!
<AB12> everyone: Is the format of addressing people in every post required, recommended, or just convenient?
<ashvala> high? what?
<tomcheng76> !hi | everyone here
<ubottu> everyone here: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WIGGMPk> veryangryman: I want the daily build
<arrenlex> AB12: Your IRC client will highlight the messages with your name on it, so you see them.
<MrEgg964> hischild: yes, mount -a works also
<bdelin88> having to charge my bb with vbox :(
<veryangryman> WIGGMPk: ok, cant help you with that
<arrenlex> AB12: If no one used names, this channel would quickly dissolve into a clusterfuck of "who was that to?" and "who was that 'who was that to' to?" and general confusion and hilarity.
<AB12> arrenlex: cool! I Haven't IRC'd in a long time :)
<Semidios> when I right click on anything in Opera the menu is blank but the icons on the left are there, is there some setting I am missing?
<Sangoku> i  would use the windows progs until i familiarise myself with the MAC. Have never used any Linux OS before and don't know where to start, so if im running the windows progs its easier for me to learn linux
<hischild> MrEgg964, can you please pastebin the content of /etc/fstab for me?
<arrenlex> Sangoku: How would you use the windows programs on a macintosh?
<hischild> Sangoku, but therein lies the problem, you can't use windows programs on a macintosh.
<alarond> AB12: it's a format. when someone's addressing you directly the color change.
<WIGGMPk> veryangryman: I dont understand why you answered if you didnt read the question...
<Sangoku> i don't know, lets forget mac. can you guys help me get winrar and utorrent up and running on ubuntu for now?
<pk> how do you get winrar?
<arrenlex> Sangoku: You can't do it. You can't run windows programs on Linux. Or, you can, but they won't work well and it will be more of a pain to try to set them up.
<veryangryman> WIGGMPk: i still cant help you with it :~ please talk to someone else
<Sangoku> sorry, i meant install
<alarond> Sangoku: why don't u try the linux equivalents. wine is quite unreliable. :P
<hischild> Sangoku, how will you learn to use linux if all you use is windows software. Install azureus, ktorrent or even use transmission and you will have the same as utorrent but more.
<xat_> Sangoku: you'd need wine, and even then, integration of winrar with ubuntu would be rather iffy to set up
<arrenlex> Sangoku: Also, honestly, it's a freaking bittorrent client and an archive tool. You really need time to "gradually ease yourself" into a new archive tool? It's got like one menu!
<MrEgg964> hischild: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80213/
<pk> Sangoku: you'd need wine, and even then, integration of winrar with ubuntu would be rather iffy to set up
<WIGGMPk> veryangryman: oh im beyond asking you for help, this is just a human physicy curiosity now.. you didnt read the question completely, then you answered.... why?
<pk> I agree
<alarond> hischild: yeah that's true. but at first a bit of windows mollycoddling feels . . . relieving!
<AB12> Is the a /b/-esque channel or equivalent on this server?
<arrenlex> AB12: General questions in #help, and goofing off in #social
<Sangoku> ok, lets say i dowenload some file with a .rar extension. How do I unrar or unzip or whatever you guys want to call it on Ubuntu?
<AB12> arrenlex: thanks! On my way :)
<hischild> Sangoku, have you read those pages i made ubottu send you?
<arrenlex> AB12: Sorry, social channel is #defocus
<ikonia> !away > tomcheng76|nap
<ubottu> tomcheng76|nap, please see my private message
<AB12> arrenlex: ok cool
<cubic1273> MrEgg964: something that happened to me was that networking wasn't enabled when it started trying to resolve hostnames to do my nfs mounts.
<jaro> hi, I'm new to linux an I'm trying to configure my TV card can anyone point me in the right direction
<hischild> MrEgg964, hmm seems all just fine. Since they're network mounts, could it be that the network isn't up until you login?
<gnux> that's interesting
<arrenlex> !tv | jaro
<ubottu> jaro: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<hischild> alarond, what do you mean?
<AB12> jaro: Give mythtv a shot!
<MrEgg964> Network connection is wifi - it isn't up until I log into my session. I thought that as of Intrepid, wifi was up at gdm?
<jaro> well bebore I get to mythtv I'm trying to make my card work
<Sangoku> yes i have his but still dohnt understand
<alarond> hischild: meant that using linux progs for usual windows tasks is necessary
<hischild> MrEgg964, no. It doesn't come up until after you login, as i think those settings are account dependend.
<alarond> but initially it can be intimidating.
<arrenlex> Sangoku: You cannot run windows programs under Linux. There is no practical, simple way. So, use the linux equivalents. It's easy. Make sense?
<hischild> alarond, you have to get used to it yes, but after that all things go so much faster. And it didn't even take me a lot of time.
<lancao> Hi I am also new to Linux how to config the sound in the virtual box for win XP?
<aftertaf> Sangoku: you can google 'linux windows equivalents' and see a huge table of corresponding sowfware....
<jim_p> lancao, do you have the audio enabled in your guest os settings?
<abli> Hi! what is the preferred way to generate non-utf8 locales? Apparently 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' won't let me choose which locales to generate, is editing a /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local really how this should be done?
<jim_p> lancao, and which is host and which is guest?
<abli> (on hardy)
<jaro> ubottu, thanks, I will read more on that site. would you lease give me an inside on where to go my card config file
<MrEgg964> Ok - but I'm still thinking something is wrong with my settings. As another example, my usb external drive doesn't get automatically mounted as I plug it in, and I have to manually mount it. It used to mount automatically in /media.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hischild> !locales | abli
<ubottu> abli: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<lancao> the host is ubuntu
<alarond> hischild: yeah. i remembered my first time when Sangoku was searching for the wine apps.
<jim_p> abli, i edit /etc/locale.gen and then             sudo locale-gen
<Semidios> when I right click on anything in Opera the menu is blank but the icons on the left are there, is there some setting I am missing?
<Sangoku> ok, now im getting ready to shoot someone.
<abli> jim_p, there is no /etc/locale.gen
 * abli checks out the wiki-page
<aftertaf> Sangoku: :) what you need in linux that makes you want to use win apps?
<prodigel> hi all. where does ubuntu keep http cookies?
<jaro> thanks, do you have all this links on a list? you are so fast...
<hischild> Sangoku, calm down. You want to use ubuntu, then use it. If you only want to use windows software, it might be better to just use windows.
<aftertaf> prodigel: /var/cookie/jar
<d-b> ok so no one can tell me if it is by design, that ubuntu will modify the grub on all /dev/sda /dev/hda etc. upon a new server installation. thus making the grubs which should NOT be touched broken when ubuntu is removed etc.
<aftertaf> prodigel: bad joke ;)
<d-b> Sangoku: well. what are you trying to do ?
<jim_p> lancao, there is for me!    $ ls /etc | grep locale            locale.alias locale.gen
<prodigel> aftertaf, I was about to go there :)
<Sangoku> I'm now trying to unrar a film which i downloaded from a wareez board. Yes, the files are in .rar format and the standard Archive Manager does not extract the files.
<jim_p> ooops
<aftertaf> prodigel: i think it depends on navigator.....
<abli> Btw. will anything blow up if I have users who have utf8 set in $LANG and other users who have non-utf8 $LANG?
<Sangoku> How do i get them to extract?
<aftertaf> Sangoku: install unrar
<jim_p> abli, there is for me!    $ ls /etc | grep locale            locale.alias locale.gen
<aftertaf> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8.2-1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 244 kB
<lancao> excuse me?
<jim_p> lancao, do you have aydio enables in the settings of xp?
<abli> jim_p, but not in the default hardy install
<jim_p> lancao, sorry i misstyped the answer
<lancao> yes
<hischild> lancao, and the audio works on your ubuntu?
<jim_p> lancao, can you try installing vbox additions in xp
<lancao> yes it works on ubuntu
<aftertaf> Sangoku: problem being RAR format is not free for distribution... so cant be included out of the box
<jim_p> abli, can you please do an               ls /etc | grep locale
<lancao> today I tried it showed in win XP
<hischild> lancao, you have the vbox additions installed in xp?
<abli> jim_p, locale.alias
<jim_p> abli, let me check what mine locale.alias says
<abli> ubottu, I see no localeconf package. Is that only in intrepid?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lancao> yes after I install guest addition, at appeared in win XP
<Sangoku> where do i find unrar? it's not in the add/remove applications program
<hischild> !rar | Sangoku (___read it ____)
<ubottu> Sangoku (___read it ____): rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jim_p> abli, just some weird codes-to-language chart
<Sangoku>  !info unrar-free
<abli> jim_p, I know. I did look at that.
<jim_p> Sangoku, come on                        sudo apt-get install unrar                 is it that hard?
<Sangoku> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<aftertaf> Sangoku: you need to enable other repositories, like multiverse
<jim_p> abli, are you on 8.10?
<aftertaf> er universe
<aftertaf> !universe | Sangoku
<ubottu> Sangoku: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<abli> jim_p, I'm on hardy
<maco> i just installed 8.10. is it "normal" for evolution's migration thing for sqlite to sit at 0% for over 10 minutes?
<d-b> ok so no one can tell me. that is just great. nice ubuntu server install makes your secondardy installs on another disk redundant and kills them off. how nice.
<maco> d-b: what's the question?
<d-b> i hope this is just my experience
<jim_p> d-b, why?
<lancao> The procedure is in the virtural box go to unmount CD\DVD and then go to install guest addition,right?
<d-b> well i installed ubuntu server 8.10 and now i get an error 21. on my primary disk.
<maco> d-b: a grub error?
<jim_p> lancao, yea
<abli> hischild, Isn't that page you sent me a bit outdated? localeconf is not available for hardy or intrepid.
<d-b> which is a debian etch installation. mm it might just be loose cabling but i doubt it. i will get back to you. need to keep fiddling for a bit. if its a real issue then i will let you know - just annoyed (ok now)
<lancao> I did it, but no speaker appear on the win XP cpnner
<lancao> conner
 * d-b shouldn't take long to fix ^^
<maco> d-b: is it grub thats giving the error? what disk did you install grub on? are there both ide and sata drives involved?
<xTheGoat121x> Hi all... I've noticed that my system no longer plays a shutdown sound when I turn off the PC anymore... did they change that with 8.04?
<Sangoku> i give up, my bedtime. see you guys
<abli> Ok, I ask again: what is the officially reccomended way to set the list of locales to generate (on hardy and intrepid)? 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' does not ask for any settings, localeconf package is not available, and I am sure that editing a file by hand under /var/lib is _not_ the way to do it.
<maco> xTheGoat121x: maybe you have it disabled? or your speakers are muted?
<d-b> maco: two hda disks (ide ) i assumed grub was only modified on the disk i installed on. that's all.
<maco> d-b: which disk did you tell it to install on?
<maco> d-b: er, which disk did you tell *grub* to install on?
<xTheGoat121x> maco, those were my first two thoughts... no to both, all other sounds are fine on my system.
<wudi> 问问，关机执行的脚本是放在/etc/rc0.d里面是吧？
<genii> !cn | wudi
<ubottu> wudi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<d-b> maco: wasn't given an option. so i assume the one i put ubuntu on.
 * wudi says sorry
<d-b> its fine i keep a copy of /boot on my usb ^^
<lancao> some one said add myself to the groups, so I also added myself to all groups but for winbbin??% I can't do that
<maco> d-b: the option of where to install grub is in the advanced settings on the last page of the installer
<jim_p> does anyone know a nice app that can make plots? gnuplot is a bit hard for me
<d-b> maco: mmm i wasn't in advanced installer i was in the normal one i believe.
<d-b> jim_p: um charts or plots ? openoffice calc can do some nice things.
<maco> d-b: the normal desktop installer has an advanced button at the end for configuring that
<maco> d-b: -_- oh what helpful grub error. 21 apparently means "unknown boot error"
<jim_p> d-b, plots like... y=x^2  :P
<d-b> oh um there is another app let me find it for you jim_p
<Neurologic> Question: I just switched over my theme, and such, made a bunch of appearance customizations, and suddenly my mute button my laptop isn't responding. It used to work, not it's not, any ideas?
<maco> jim_p: um, do you know python? because cairoplot for python makes beautiful ones
<d-b> maco: looks like my cable came loose after all then (i think).
<jim_p> maco, no :( i prefer a gui one please
<Neurologic> now it's not*
<d-b> Neurologic: try looking in keyboard shortcuts
<maco> jim_p: ok. i cant help then. but i agree gnuplot is O_O
<d-b> jim_p:  um there is kmplot
<jim_p> Neurologic, this does not seem like a theme problem. look at some keyboard shortcut
<maco> right so back to hat i was asking... is it normal that evolution says 0% migrated after uh...20 minutes?
<jim_p> thansk d-b
<Neurologic> d-b and jim_p, keyboard shortcut is accurate.
<bdelin88> ok before i go to bed... i have this problem where randomly, ALL of my desktop icons and everything on the desktop, files, directories, etc. all disappear and i can't even right click, what is the deal?  (compiz and 3d are still running perfectly btw)
<jim_p> Neurologic, is that button "recognised" by xorg when pressed?
<maco> right so back to hat i was asking... is it normal that evolution says 0% migrated after uh...20 minutes? oh, and use 100% of cpu?
<bdelin88> i can right-click on anything else, just not on the desktop
<maco> bdelin88: nautilus crashed
<Neurologic> d-b and jim_p, This is the mute...touch-key on my dell, and it is recognized, it used to work, all of a sudden it isn't, it may have been the recent updates possibly?
<bdelin88> well that is neat
<bdelin88> maco: how do i get it to never do that again
<maco> Neurologic: thatd do it
<jim_p> bdelin88, killall nautilus                 and make sure nautilus draws your desktop
<bdelin88> maco: because i just restarted and it's like that
<d-b> maybe. shouldn't tho.
<Neurologic> maco, why? O_o Do I need to reboot?
<maco> bdelin88: uh...to never crash? well if you can figure out why it crashed and file a bug, maybe itll be fixed?
<jim_p> Neurologic, what did you update?
<bdelin88> maco: lol ok...
<maco> Neurologic: if it was the kernel or hal or ....a few othr things, it could be a regression caused by the update
<bdelin88> maco: that fixed it
<alarond_> everyone: yasm or nasm for learning Asm on intrepid?
<bdelin88> alright, night ubuntu, tomorrow, i fix my fstab from hell
<MethodOne> ls
<Neurologic> jim_p, just everything that was in the update notification
<Neurologic> maco, so does that mean I need to reboot or something? O_o I have no idea what a regression is lol
<jim_p> Neurologic, there is a log somewhere for it, but i dont know where
<maco> Neurologic: regression means they broke something when they tried to fix something else in an updatee
<bdelin88> Hikefu: was i just talkin to you about audacity and pulse?
<christianp> hi all
<Neurologic> maco, oh O_o well...bleh, I want my mute button lol
<alarond_> christianp: hello there
<christianp> does anyone can help me in make my virtual desktop larger than the actual one?
<maco> Neurologic: i'd guess hal, acpi, or your sound driver would control it. most likely is acpi
<christianp> in 8.04 i add subsection "screen" and virtual
<bdelin88> Hikefu: let me just say that i had a much more pleasant experience just uninstalling pulse audio completely and having it go back to alsa, very simple process :) and it worked...
<victamower> sound out of my rear 5.1 speakers is very quiet, all volume controls are unmuted and turned right up, what can I do?
<christianp> in 8.10 the same seems not to work
<maco> victamower: file a bug
<victamower> speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -twav
<victamower> I'm using that to test
<daboss> join #ubuntu.it
<victamower> I'm sure it's a config issue, I just want to fix it!
<Neurologic> maco, so basically there's nothing I can do, until there's another update?
<Hikefu>  bdelin88, great. I'm using openbox instead of kde or gnome, with alsa on intrepid, and i'm happier
<maco> victamower: have you ever had loud sound out of that sound card?
<maco> Neurologic: you can force it back to the old version...
<victamower> yes
<Neurologic> maco, eh, is it worth it? or do they bug fix for things like this?
<histo> Neurologic, you should have old packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<maco> Neurologic: they do do bug fixes for that. if you tag something "regression" in launchpad when you report it, it'll get more attention
<Neurologic> maco, alright, I'll file a bug report then
<maco> Neurologic: if you enabled Proposed in System -> Administration -> Software Sources, say that in the bug. that's the repo for testing updates.  if any regrssions are noticed in it, they're not released to the Updates repository
<Neurologic> maco, I don't have that checked
<maco> Neurologic: ok
<Neurologic> maco, should I still file it?
<maco> Neurologic: yes
<maco> Neurologic: if you run ls -lArt /var/cache/apt/archives it'll show (at the bottom of the trminal) the most recently updated packages. read through the ones that say today's date and see if one is acpi
<shtrb> where can i get package information (like packages.debian.org )
<binarymutant> does anyone know a way to convert firefox bookmarks into something usable from the command line?
<maco> shtrb: packages.ubuntu.com
<maco> shtrb: we follow most of debian's conventions, i think
<jim_p> one more request. i need a simple image manipulation app, like gimp, but single windowed. I have tried all gimp derivatives like gimpshop and all are ...
<Neurologic> maco, ehm, I have an odd message at the bottom
<shtrb> oops ..
<maco> Neurologic: odd message?
<maco> jim_p: krita?
<Neurologic> maco, drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     4096 2008-12-04 01:25 partial
<shtrb> maco , thanks
<Neurologic> What does that mean?
<maco> Neurologic: that's a folder where updates that aren't done downloading go til they finish downloading
<Neurologic> maco, oh, well, nothing for today, but yet I did a bunch of updates, I know it O_O
<Neurologic> maco, unless it didn't work?
<maco> jim_p: not sure what's wrong with gimp's windows. it's the same way photoshop work.
<jim_p> maco, a bit less i-require-hald-kde-office app?
<jim_p> *half
<maco> Neurologic: ok look at the newest ones then. it might have the dates the packages were made, like yesterday...
<maco> jim_p: gimp's the reason i started using virtual desktops though :P
<Neurologic> maco, last one after that is -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   527650 2008-12-03 17:04 libsnmp-base_5.4.1~dfsg-7.1ubuntu6.1_all.deb -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1119072 2008-12-03 17:04 libsnmp15_5.4.1~dfsg-7.1ubuntu6.1_i386.deb
<jim_p> maco, i dont like gimmp for a) some stuff like effects that require an extra layer that is irrelevant to the original and b) multiple windows mess
<maco> Neurologic: dont have to read them all...hrm ok hit the up key, then add to the end of what i gave you before: | grep acpi
<KillGuta> hello all
<KillGuta> how do I sudo the file manager?
<maco> jim_p: a) fair enough b) i'm still wondering what mess :P
<KillGuta> *dolphin?
<jim_p> hello
<maco> KillGuta: well it not a great idea because you can break stuff more eaily by accident, but kdesu dolphin
<Neurologic> maco, just goes to next line, nothing happens?
<maco> jim_p: i'm looking for the othr one i heard of that was good...
<KillGuta> thanks maco
<arghh2d2> Irssi: Join to #ubuntu was synced in 15 secs
<maco> Neurologic: then acpi wasnt updated..
<arghh2d2> Irssi: Join to #ubuntu was synced in 15 secs
<Finnish> Whats a good tool to rip DVDs? I need some safety copies
<binarymutant> Finnish: I like k3b
<shantanu> hey folks
<dayz-ivxx> hihi :)
<arghh2d2> damn crowded in here, i cant hear myself think
<arghh2d2> !
<jim_p> Finnish, shrinkta or k9copy
<maco> arghh2d2: you're the one that keeps repeating your client...
<snek> think outloud, it helps ;)
<Neurologic> maco, hum, I'll look into it tomorrow, I'm exhausted =( 3:30 AM here
<Finnish> jim_p: And I can shrink dvds with it?
<dayz-ivxx> did anyone have any problems upgrading to 1.10
<Finnish> My primary backup drive is NTFS, so size limit needs to be looked
<James296> ok, can anyone here PLZ tell me how to properly replace the Mark All Upgrades icon in Synaptic with a much better looking icon? I already found the icon Id like it replaced with, I just wanna know how to do this
<jim_p> 8.10
<jim_p> Finnish, yea
<jim_p> thats what they do :P
<maco> jim_p: look at darkroom, cinepaint, and...grr cant find the one i keep reading about
<shantanu> was just staring at my screen hoping to look busy
<shantanu> at office now :|
<jim_p> maco, wait wait
<maco> jim_p: hmm?
<Finnish> jim_p: How do I download it?
<jim_p> maco, to look them up in google
<shantanu> then i realise xchat looks like work stuff no jhiim jham
<jim_p> Finnish, sudo apt-get install k9copy
<balachmar> What packages do I need to install to get smb printing going?
<Finnish> thanks
<jim_p> balachmar, do you have an hp printer?
<maco> jim_p: pixel is the other one
<snek> shantanu: lol i'm in the same boat
<James296> anyone plz help me find that out?
<shantanu> snek: hehe Hi snek
<balachmar> jim_p: Yes it is a Laserjet 4100, but it is a network printer on the university network
<maco> jim_p: Pixel isn't free. it's a commercial photo editor for linux http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2008/01/pixel-photoshop.html
<maco> jim_p: there's a demo version available though
<jim_p> James296, synaptic and other gtk apps draw their icons depending on the icon theme you use
<gnux> test
<dayz-ivxx> jim_p, lawl thanks xD 8.10 x.x little tired
<balachmar> gnux:pong
<jim_p> balachmar, try hplip from the hplip site
<maco> jim_p: that icon isnt part of the theme though
<jim_p> maco, really??
<James296> the Mark All Upgrades icon never changes no matter what theme I use...
<snek> maco: wow that's a nice photoshop clone... i likes!
<maco> balachmar: go to the printer setup thing
<jim_p> dayz-ivxx, what was the problem?
<shantanu> anyone got any interesting news?
<ziroday> shantanu: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<maco> balachmar: system -> admin -> printing
<Flannel> shantanu: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place for that, this channel is only fo support
<maco> balachmar: click new
<maco> balachmar: Windows Printer via SAMBA
<maco> balachmar: then just put the IP address in the box on the right
<jim_p> maco, where can i find darkroom?
<ziroday> James296: unless your theme has a specific icon for that icon then it will not change
<maco> jim_p: its in the repositories
<napster> i want to run .exe files on ubuntu, is there any other way than WINE?
<balachmar> maco jim_p: Previously in the new printer dialog I saw Windows Printer via SAMBA. However that option is not available anymore
<James296> so how DO I manually change that one icon?
<dayz-ivxx> jim_p, i just upgraded few days ago and it have lots of errors logging in after the start up i believe it was somthing to do with my video so i reinstalled.
<jim_p> maco, :| where?
<arrenlex> napster: No.
<arrenlex> napster: If you have access to a windows key and install disk you could set up vmware\virtual box for yourself.
<ziroday> James296: do you have a replacement icon?
<James296> yes
<jim_p> maco, lol i am an idiot, there it is
<balachmar> maco: My question really is how to get that feature back, which package provides that?
<ziroday> James296: one sec, and please address :)
<napster> Wine can run almost every application?
<dayz-ivxx> wow... i can't type right now maybe i should sleep.
<snek> napster: hmm not almost anything...
<arrenlex> napster: No, wine only runs a subset of windows apps, although it gets better with every release.
<snek> napster: it has problems with some major commercial packages like Adobe CS4 etc
<ooglebutte> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<arrenlex> napster: Look up the program you want to use in wine's database. http://appdb.winehq.com
<jim_p> maco, darkroom specializes in raw images :(
<maco> snek: wait there's a CS4 now?
<napster> hmm better idea
<maco> napster: Wine does up to CS2
<snek> maco: err yeah lol
<maco> snek: didnt CS3 come out like 6 months ago?
<snek> maco: you missed that?! :D
<napster> I'm just looking for installing Cs2
<napster> and i hope it'll work fine with wine
<snek> maco: cs4 photoshop rocks, it has GPU acceleration and the whole package includes 64bit versions too, so it can finally use my 4gb ram :)
<maco> snek: sorry, i dont pay attention to proprietary software releases. some new versions of windows and the mac thing came out in the last 2 years i heard, though!
<maco> snek: no app should need 4gb of ram...
<jim_p> maco, cinepaint is not in the repos anymore , it stopped in gutsy :(
<maco> napster: yeah, cs2 works with wine. google sponsored getting that done
<snek> maco: depends on your line of business.. my friend runs his own animation studio.. ever tried doing uncompressed video at resolutions over 1080p in a special fx package? ;)
<maco> jim_p: oh. ugh. :-/
<jim_p> maco, nevermind. i will look around for pixel
<rulotherock> hello ppl!
<maco> snek: no. the extent of my video knowledge is i once used finalcut pro 4 years ago :P
<tri> Do any one know tools to practice network commands ?
<genii> chroot
<maco> jim_p: http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/ according to Wired the not-free is that it's $38 for the non-trial version
<snek> maco: he is actually running out of ram with his current 4gb setup.. next stop is 8gb, and a fibre connection to the server so his 300MB/s raid5 setup can actually be used properly, gigabit isn't cutting it
<maco> tri: does "a real live network" count as a tool?
<ziroday> James296: rename the icon to system-upgrade.png and copy it into /usr/share/synaptic/glade
<maco> tri: on a not-joking note, you could make a bunch of vm's and virtually network them
<James296> I have done that and it doesnt change it...
<jim_p> maco, i still cant buy it. no paypal or similar. much less than photoshop though
<rulotherock> somebody help changing mi name to user for xubuntu ??
<tri> maco, you means vmware/ virtual box ?
<rulotherock> im new xD and mi nick sucks!
<maco> jim_p: you can always try emailing the dev and asking if they accept checks or money orders or something....worth a shot
<maco> tri: yeah
<jim_p> maco, true
<maco> rulotherock: system -> adminitration -> users & groups
<tri> maco, do u know some tutorial for vmware?
<rulotherock> tnx!
<snek> tri: i've setup a little loadbalancing setup in vmware with 4 different vm's hehe, works fine :)
<rulotherock> tnx  maco! :P
<jim_p> is there a release DATE for 9.04 already?
<snek> tri: but i was running vmware under OSX not under Ubuntu...
<maco> tri: no. i used virtualbox before...but i just use kvm now. it's built-in to the linux kernel so i see no point in getting extra stuff for it
<d-b> ok i can confirm this.
<maco> jim_p: um, its on the wiki somewhere
<maco> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<d-b> this is an rc bug.
<Flannel> jim_p: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<d-b> in my opinion
<rulotherock> but im need login in root really?? for change user name?
<maco> d-b: rc? rc of *what*?
<maco> d-b: there's no current release candidate
<ziroday> James296: with the correct permissions?
<maco> Flannel: thanks. that infobyte thing doesnt do what i thought it did
<ziroday> !who > James296
<ubottu> James296, please see my private message
<Maveas> Is NPTL included in the linux kernel in Ubuntu?
<jim_p> Flannel, maco, so 23rd of april!
<tri> maco, How to install kvm? Do have some tutorial ?
<maco> tri: its built in
<jim_p> st george day for the orthodox :P
<James296> ziroday: I believe so?
<tri> maco, How to run it ?
<arrenlex> !kvm | tri
<ubottu> tri: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<jim_p> tri, sudo apt-get install kvm         and load its module       sudo modprobe kvm             and use an emulator like qemu to fully utilise its potential
<d-b> well dude. i install ubuntu and it trashes my grub install on my first hard disk.
<ziroday> James296: okay. see http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/3 and go down to the Misc Icon Improvements section. Try that icon and make sures its set to ugo=rwx
<d-b> if that's not rc what is ?
<jim_p> tri, what cpu are you on?
<maco> tri: or i thought it was all built in... hrm ok well the easy thing to do is install ubuntu-vm-builder if you're using 8.04 or python-vm-builder if 8.10 and then use that to setup a bunch of vm's
<tri> jim_p, Thanks
<d-b> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978
<rulotherock> in this chat can i talk in spanish? im mexican
<James296> ziroday: ummm how do I set it to that exactly?
<hc_> !es | rulotherock
<ubottu> rulotherock: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maco> d-b: uh, well we released in october...
<tri> jim_p, I am using 1.83 dual core ?
<d-b> maco: mmm the bug goes back to previous releases
<rulotherock> ohh tnx !!
<snek> what's the difference between using KVM and Xen for example?
<jim_p> tri, does it have virtualization extentions in it?
<maco> d-b: is that the wrong-disk-when-sata-and-ide-both-there one?
<d-b> i suggest for the next release give users the option to select the disk to put grub on and only put grub on that disk.
<d-b> ide and ide. no raid.
<d-b> etc.
<rulotherock> wherever xD thats nice !
<tri> jim_p, no.
<jim_p> tri, if not, using kvm (the module) is pointless
<rulotherock> tnx to all!! cya!
<ziroday> James296: sudo chmod ugo=rwx <icon>
<jim_p> tri, you dont gain something
<maco> d-b: oh thats intereting
<Flannel> d-b: That question is asked during install.
<maco> d-b: they do give that option in the advanced settings
<snek> Does KVM re-use any files? or does it make a full image like vmware? i know xen reuses files from the host OS (afaik)
<tri> jim_p, How to check it ?
<Flannel> maco: even not advanced settings now
<maco> Flannel: i just installed intrepid 2 hours ago. it's still in advanced.
<d-b> Flannel: apparently it is, but only in advanced and otherwise it seems to like breaking my first grub install. which it really shouldn't be touching at all.
<jim_p> tri, i have an E4500 that lacks the commands too. the kvm module wont load
<Flannel> maco: From alternate or desktop?
<maco> Flannel: desktop
<jim_p> tri, give me a sec
<d-b> keep it simple stupid --> implies that we don't touch it unless asked / needed.
<maco> Flannel: well, i had to redo with net-intall since 1/2-way through install my cd drive conked out again
<Flannel> maco: The last screen before the summary screen gives you the option of where to install GRUB, doesn't it?
<James296> ziroday: did that, still nothing...
<maco> d-b: er, wouldn't "i need to install on not-th-first-disk" be in the "contains the word 'need' category"?
<jim_p> tri, cat /proc/cpuinfo               take a close look at the flags setion. no vtx (since its intel) = no kvm module
<maco> Flannel: no. its in advanced on the summary screen
<ziroday> James296: so you tried the icon from the website?
<Flannel> maco: Hmmm, that's changed.  Alright.
<James296> ziroday: dont I like have to remove some kind of index file or something to get it working?
<James296> yes
<ziroday> James296: not that I know of, well if that didn't work then I am out of ideas. Sorry
 * maco smacks evolution
<KillGuta> how do I login as root account?
<maco> KillGuta: you don't
<ziroday> !root | KillGuta
<ubottu> KillGuta: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tonyyarusso> !root | KillGuta
<ziroday> tonyyarusso: beat you!
<tonyyarusso> ziroday: not by my client.  Probably a tie really
<KillGuta> '/home/john' must exist and belong to you in order for the installation to proceed.
<KillGuta> If installing as root, you may need to log in as root, use 'su -' or 'sudo -H'.
<KillGuta> and I am using sudo
<KillGuta> I get this when trying to install Crossover Games
<maco> -H? what is THAT?
<uhhhhh> hey, im having trouble with the b43 driver...anyone have any experience with it?
<Flannel> sets home
<tri> jim_p, Which flag?
<jim_p> tri, there is a line starting with flags right?
<KillGuta> oups -H worked
<maco> is that almost a Matrix quote on purpose?
<KillGuta> I used -h
<tri> jim_p, yes
<James296> I really wish I can change that darn stupid Mark All Upgrades icon in Synaptic...
<mapreduce> Ctrl-x Ctrl-s has stopped working for me in emacs in gnome-terminal.
<mapreduce> If I ssh from another computer it works fine.  Any suggestions?
<tri> jim_p, flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
<jim_p> tri, does it say vtx anywhere across that line?
<jim_p> tri, no :(
<maco> how do i make evolution 2.24 migrate my data instead of hanging while using 100% cpu? actually doing what it claims to be doing would be *really* nice.
<tri> jim_p, Do i have next option?
<jim_p> tri, well you can always install the module, try loading it and if no vtx, it wont load the module
<maco> jim_p: vme is it, i think
<tri> jim_p, Thanks
<maco> jim_p: er, oh vmx or svm according to the wiki
<jim_p> maco i have vme but the module does not load. i dont have vtx!
<evanotten_> Hello, I was wondering if someone could refer me to a page that will help me upgrade from 7.1 to 8.10.  I currently have xp dual booted on my laptop.  Is there like an update or will i be required to remove my current version to do a full install?
<Flannel> !upgrade | evanotten_
<ubottu> evanotten_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<snek> james296: why? and can't you just use commandline instead? sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Flannel> evanotten_: you can only upgrade one at a time (7.10 to 8.04, 8.04 to 8.10), but with those two steps, you'll be able to do it.
<James296> I prefer GUI based
<tri> jim_p, Things i want to do is to  practice network commands as in real time?
<evanotten_> ok thank you
<maco> jim_p: it was vmx not vme. i just checked the wiki
<KillGuta> is there an app for linux that saves data from scratched CD/DVDs?
<c0nfl|ct>  HI
<jim_p> maco, ok, i still dont have it
<maco> KillGuta: er, isnt that more of a physical problem than a software one?
<KillGuta> maco have you heard of IsoBuster?
<James296> would anything happen if I remove the index.theme icon in the hicolor folder?
<jim_p> KillGuta, dd maybe?
<maco> KillGuta: id use a Skip Doctor to resurface the disk so it works *everywhere*
<jim_p> James296, yes!
<James296> should I do that?
<snek> lol
<KillGuta> where can I find "Skip Doctor"?
<jim_p> James296, i think that file shows what icon is applied to what place. removeing it is just... stupid. you will have the icons, but nowhere to put them
<jim_p> James296, remove the entire icon theme if you dont use it
<KillGuta> where can I find skip doctor?
<maco> KillGuta: it's a physical thing you get at the store. it repairs CDs
 * cllaudyu hello
<maco> KillGuta: that's why i said "a skip doctor" ...since its an item
<KillGuta> argh...
<James296> so I take it theres NO way for me to change the icon in Synaptic then...
<jim_p> KillGuta, try testdisk or photorec if you want an app. both of them are in the reposs
<KillGuta> http://www.isobuster.com/
<maco> KillGuta: ive never heard of trying to fix a cd by ripping it. if it cant be read...i dont know how reading it's going to help...
<bmwracer0> anyone get b43 working?
<bmwracer0> i cant
<jim_p> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<`ph8> hi all
<jim_p> bmwracer0, does the module load?
<bmwracer0> yep
<`ph8> Can anyone recommend a way for me to stream from my home machine? I'm in a university so this machine and my home machine are both on the same network - this machine is *.98.124 and my home machine is *.158.233 - the beginning two quads are identical
<`ph8> i have mt-daapd on 158.233
<`ph8> but i can't specify a specific machine to share with in itunes
<jim_p> bmwracer0, then its that "killer app" network manager that does its part. install wicd     wicd.sourceforge.net
<`ph8> i'm open to using anything
<James296> well I found the icon in the location /usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/actions, should I replace that one with the new one?
<James296> AH that did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<James296> I fixed it woohoo!!!
<eeboy> Any suggestions for an app to edit PDFs?
<jim_p> well done James296 :P
<James296> lol thnx
<jim_p> eeboy, pdf-editor
<ndo> Guys, where do i start reading to learn scripting? ty
<James296> now synaptic looks spiffy, lol
<eeboy> jim_p: Is that in the repository.... apt-get says not found
<jim_p> eeboy, the package name is pdfedit, my mistake sorry
<jim_p> James296, screenshot please!
<eeboy> jim_p: Thanks!
<James296> jim_p: lol ok hold on, its only one icon...
<James296> jim_p: you sure you still want a screenie?
<jim_p> James296, yea, upload it to tinypic.com
<James296> I forget how to send a screen shot lol
<James296> well first, create one
<jim_p> James296, press the printscreen button lol!!!!
<James296> how can I select an area to use as a screenshot?
<ziroday> James296: you can't do it with the gnome-screenshot tool. However it works with ksnapshot.
<James296> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<James296> any other gnome apps I can use?
<jim_p> James296, you cant with gnomes screensot tool. use alt+printscreen to capture synaptic only
<Syrre> hey guys, my problem is this .... there is a button at the top-right corner in ubuntu, wich you click ti shutdown/restart/logoff etc etc .... but something happened and i now only see (guest session, lock screen and log off) ... does anyone know how to get the old layout back ? ... using ubuntu 8.10
<xnv> Syrre: If I had to guess, the current user is does not have Administrator permissions.
<jim_p> Syrre, its some gdm option i guess. i also guess that you are not given restart and shutdown optins too
<Syrre> xnv uhm ok ... but ... errr i have not changed the permissions, that i know of that is .... hmmmmm ....
<James296> jim_p: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=34sjti0&s=4
<xnv> Syrre: Check System > Administration > Users and Groups
<Syrre> xnv: im there now, its me and root ... but i cant see where to add the permission, its not in the list
<xnv> Syrre: Select the user, click properties, and look under the User Privileges tab. There should be an 'Administer the system' option
<James296> jim_p: get it?
<Syrre> administer the system is checked
<xnv> Syrre: If that's already set, then I don't know
<Syrre> ah, k ... but thx anyways m8 =P
<Jabone> hello does anyone have logitech mx5000 or equivalent?
<jim_p> James296, well i expected something more fancy burt ok :P
<James296> LOL
<Jabone> this logitech bluetooth dongle is at start in hid mode and I need to have it in hci mode
<James296> jim_p: ITS GOOD ENOUGH!!!
<Syrre> xnv: is there a way to power-off the computer usin terminal ?, cause then i dont need the "buttons" =P
<James296> jim_p: lol
<jim_p> lol
<Jabone> I succeeded switching the mode and search for bluetooth devices but bluetooth icon does no appear in gnome :(
<James296> jim_p: MUCH better than the old 8 bit icon...
<jim_p> Syrre, sudo poweroff      or              sudo init 0                   or           sudo shutdown -h now
<gerrymoth> Hello
<Syrre> jim_p: thx =P
<d-b> eh ? mmm ok let me propose a constructive solution then.
<jim_p> Jabone, manually start         bluetooth-applet        and check its settings
<jb-firefoxx> hi all
<d-b> by default ubuntu should now, when it detects that the disk you are installing it on is not the first one (that gets booted off) should either prompt or add an entry to boot ubuntu using the existing grub (edit menu.lst etc.)
<JDahl> I am installing ubuntu 8.10 on a fresh laptop with Windows installed.  During the disk-partitioning phase I can't find the tool for resizing the NTFS partition.  Can't gparted resize NTFS partitions?
<Jabone> jim_p: it should appear when bluetooth adapter is recognized, problem is that it isn't
<jim_p> James296, what icon theme do you use in gnome?
<afrimserver> ?
<James296> human lol
<Jabone> i can get it showing but it doesn't find any devices
<afrimserver> hello
<afrimserver> anyone
<jim_p> Jabone, are you on laptop with a shared button for wireless and bluetooth?
<jb-firefoxx> is there anyway to display the song being played in rythmbox as the pidgin status?
<afrimserver> help me setup my ubuntu sertvewr
<Jabone> jim_p: I have logitech mx5000 and it's bluetooth hub
<afrimserver> hello?
<jim_p> jb-firefoxx, look for some pidgin plugin
<Jabone> jim_p: on laptop it works like it should
<jim_p> Jabone, will your wireless drop if you kill network manager?
<James296> jim_p: why do you ask?
<reqqit> What does it take to get packages updated in the repos?
<Jabone> jim_p: haven't tested
<jim_p> James296, just curious
<James296> jim_p: ah ok
<jim_p> reqqit, sudo apt-get update ?
<dayz-ivxx> how is everyone xD
<reqqit> Crap, have you seen what version of imagemagick is in there? Why aren't latest versions of these apps being pushed into repos?
<Jabone> jim_p: Im trying to get that logitech bluetooth hub to work on desktop computer so that I can attach my mobile phone to it
<reqqit> jim_p, ^
<jsbach> where does ubuntu install the linux-headers??? i can't find them in /usr/include after apt-get install
<jim_p> reqqit, and         sudo apt-get upgrade after that
<jb-firefoxx> JDahl: yes it can
<jb-firefoxx> jim_p: yes
<xnv> jsbach: /usr/src
<jim_p> jsbach, in /usr/src i think
<JDahl> at the partitioning screen,  I can only choose "Guided - use entire disk",or "manual".  I cannot find resize options anywhere
<Jabone> jim_p: also I have problems setting up dial-up through bluetooth, with cable it works out of the box
<reqqit> jim_p, no, ubuntu has 6.3.7 imagemagick in repo, when 6.4.6-9 is out
<snek> aptitude is prefered over apt-get..
<jsbach> how do i get the headers in usr/include?
<reqqit> snek, why is that?
<James296> anyway Im gonna get goin now
<jim_p> reqqit, well ok. wait until the devs make it into a deb and upload it in the repos
<xnv> jsbach: You could make a link
<snek> it has better logging and options to rollback
<James296> its 4:25am here lol
<jim_p> James296, ok good night
<James296> night
<reqqit> Yeah, jim_p, are they deb nazis? Why only rpms? is there a simple way? I've never done packaging
<jsbach> well i need to get the all necessary system headers (stdlib.h, stdio.h etc etc) which are usually in /usr/include
<jim_p> reqqit, lmao. no they are not! you can make debs of everything but it requires extra care. checkinstall does the job
<snek> there's a way to convert rpms to debs isn't there?
<xnv> snek: alien
<snek> xnv: that's it :)
<jim_p> snek, yes. alien, but its not advisable
<snek> was just curious, wouldn't do that anyway ;)
<Myrtti> !headers | jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Myrtti> oops,
<Myrtti> jsbach: ^^
<remoteCTR1> i need a working driver for my wifi module in my lenovo t500, lspci says "Network Controller: Intel corporation Unknown Device 4236", any ideas please?
<Myrtti> jim_p: sorry :-P
<jim_p> lol its ok
<Alacran> anyone know how to setup mythbuntu and XBMC
<jsbach> Myrtti, apt-get install linux-headers-[dev] ?
<jim_p> remoteCTR1, my 1st thought is the intel iwl wifi modules
<jim_p> let me search
<Myrtti> jsbach: no, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ziroday> Alacran: mythbuntu help is in #mythbuntu. You can install it with sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop. You need to add the XBMC repo's to install it
<remoteCTR1> jim_p: ya what ever module is fine for me but i guess i need to find out what is in there first, rigth?
<reqqit> jim_p, http://packages.debian.org/experimental/imagemagick << that only has 6.4.5 - ok, so I grab the rpm, make a deb, and run checkinstall?
<Myrtti> jsbach: or the -dev packages of the software you're trying to compile
<reqqit> I think it would be valuable - or compile it on my system and make a deb from it?
<scort> 081204  9:15:54 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown option '--skip-federated'
<jim_p> reqqit, no. checkinstall will take the SOURCE and make it a .deb
<Alacran> ziroday, thanks
<jim_p> remoteCTR1, is this wired or wireless?
<Myrtti> jsbach: you've installed build-essential already, right?
<ziroday> reqqit: you should know that checkinstall is still very much a hack and can wreck your system. You shouldn't distrobute it out to the public at large
<farciarz84> hi where are the programs main dir in ubuntu?
<farciarz84> for ex eclipse?
<reqqit> jim_p, ok - why did snek say aptitude was preferred over apt-get ?
<jsbach> Myrtti, i dont know, it's not my machine
<ziroday> farciarz84: that depends on each program.
<jean> bonjour
<remoteCTR1> jim_p: wireless
<snek> reqqit: aptitude has better logging of updates and makes it a lot easier to roll back any updates if something goes wrong
<Myrtti> jsbach: check that you have build-essential first
<farciarz84> but how can I find eclipse/plugin?
<jsbach> Myrtti, i needto get all headers like stdlib.h stdio.h in /usr/include
<reqqit> aaah ok, thanks
<ziroday> farciarz84: most programs are in /usr or /opt and config files are in /etc
<jsbach> thats my goal
<jim_p> reqqit, well aptitute can make "decisions" on packages and stuff. i think apt when used properly can outrun aptitude
<jsbach> build-essential - informational list of build-essential packages
<max80> hello I can't join #kubuntu to solve KDE issue....please help
<jim_p> remoteCTR1, have a look here  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_install_Intel_Device_4236_under_sidux_2008-03_(%CE%9F%CF%85%CF%81%CE%AD%CE%B1)
<jsbach> why would i need that?
<scort> hi im trying to install mysql-server and it fails to start with [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown option '--skip-federated'
<snek> jim_p: apt-get does seem a lot faster on slow machines, i agree with that.. and i think you are right that aptitude has a slight better dependency resolver
<Myrtti> jsbach: because it's the virtual package that pulls all the tools you need to build stuff in the first place
<remoteCTR1> jim_p: i will, thanks so far:)
<rookeeeeeeeee> what is the command to  update the software sources, anyone?
<max80> can somebody help me for a KDE problem??
<Myrtti> rookeeeeeeeee: sudo aptitude update
<zetheroo> why is it that in Ubuntu Hardy I cannot share files and folders?
<rookeeeeeeeee> thanks
<ziroday> zetheroo: share folders how?
<jim_p> remoteCTR1, i can give explanations if you need anything. basically the whole thing is from step 2 and below
<jsbach> ok this looks good
<zilenCe> hello
<jsbach> Myrtti, thanks.
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: right-click Sharing Options
<snek> zetheroo: sharing to what other machines? windows or linux?
<ziroday> zetheroo: okay that is using samba
<zilenCe> I have a quick question, I have a new intel q9550 and want to install ubuntu - should I use the x86 or 64-bit version?
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: I get this error: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<zetheroo> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<jsbach> ok, as i am here, a simple package manager question..
<jsbach> what is the easiest way to list the installed files(with dir info) of a package
<jsbach> apt-?? ??
<Myrtti> jsbach: libc6-dev: /usr/include/stdlib.h (answer that I got after installing apt-file and doing a search with it)
<snek> zetheroo: seems it didn't ask you for an admin password so it is trying to configure samba with your normal user, which doesn't have permission for that
<Myrtti> jsbach: installed files?
<Myrtti> hmmm
<zetheroo> ﻿snek: why don't I have the permissions? ... the folders are in my user ...
<ziroday> zetheroo: go to Systems > Users and Groups > <your username> > User Privilages > Make sure Share files with the local network is ticked
<jsbach> Myrtti, jah, equery filename package?
<snek> zetheroo: to configure samba you need admin rights (i guess)
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: it is ticked
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: and I am also in the sambashare group
<ziroday> zetheroo: okay, one sec
<ooooorly> Is there a kino channel? I'm trying to work out why it no file appears in the directory after I export something.
<jsbach> Myrtti, sorry, to put it cleaerer for mysql-server: apt-{?} mysql-server
<Lancao> hi any body virtrual win xp on ubuntu? I need help on the sound for win XP
<jsbach> and then it lists..
<jsbach> /usr/sbin/mysqladmin.... and so on
<ziroday> Lancao: ask in #vbox
<remoteCTR1> jim_p: thanks for that but i am basically familiar with the topic, and this site looks promising, so thanks once more:)
<jim_p> remoteCTR1, you are welcome
<blackpearl> can  any one tell me command to clean-up Ubuntu
<farciarz84> how to use 'find' to search only directory?
<remoteCTR1> blackpearl: what do you mean by clean up?
<Myrtti> jsbach: you're trying to compile mysql-server yourself?
<_ruben> farciarz84: find -type d
<farciarz84> _ruben: tnx
<ziroday> zetheroo: hmm it "just works" for me.
<jsbach> Myrtti, no, i just want to list the files with path information which i have installed from software-tree via apt-get
<jsbach> is tehre any apt-list ?
<DIFH-iceroot> i am searching for a program which converts png,jpg and gif to svg, any useful tips?
<jsbach> apt-list mysql-server (?)
<jsbach> afaik imagemagick makes that kind of stuff, but you'd better check
<zetheroo> ﻿﻿ziroday: in Hardy?
<jsbach> and gimp
<Myrtti> jsbach: apt-file show <package> shows where the packages are configured to install the files
<ziroday> zetheroo: no, intrepid.
<ziroday> DIFH-iceroot: gimp can convert those
<ompaul> DIFH-iceroot, imagemagick do "man mogrify"   for details
<jsbach> Myritti, apt-file show mysql-server
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: yeah ... Iam talking about Hardy :)
<jsbach> doesn't show me anything?
<farciarz84> _ruben: do U know how t ofind my eclipse dir in ubuntu, whre I can put plugins?
<ziroday> DIFH-iceroot: wait no it doesn't. Sorry
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday: ok, dont know that gim can handle svg-files but i will look at it, thx
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday: ok
<blackpearl> remoteCTR1 : some command was their to get rid of temp files/folder..i cant remember
<DIFH-iceroot> ompaul: thx, i will have a look
<jaro> trying to use xawtv, but I'm getting this error http://pastebin.com/d564640f0
<blackpearl> Running Ubuntu 8.10 on Virtualbox...EVERYthing is fine..except ONE...cant access winxp folders. WinXP is my Host OS
<farciarz84> _ruben: when I put find ./usr eclipse -type d    thousends results are shown
<Maveas> Is GMP included in Ubuntu?
<Maveas> 8.10 etc.
<Myrtti> jsbach: do you have apt-file installed?
<Myrtti> Maveas: is what included in ubuntu?
<Maveas> GMP. GNU Multiple-Precision Library
<jsbach> Myrtti, of course, otherwise, i'd have gotten a 'file not found' ;)
<Maveas> !gmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmp
<Dabbu> I have "database management system" as my subject.....in windows we use ORACLE to create tables and use command for different queries and etc...i want to do that in ubuntu...any help ?
<ziroday> Maveas: if the package is gmp-ecm then nope.
<Myrtti> Maveas: atleast I have libgmp3c2 installed
<BlueEagle> Maveas: libgmp3c2
<Myrtti> jsbach: what about apt-file show mysql-server-5.0
<Maveas> Thanks, ziroday, Myrtti and BlueEagle  :)
<BlueEagle> Dabbu: Does the SQL server have to be oracle?
<Myrtti> jsbach: because I got a huge list even with apt-file show mysql-server
<BlueEagle> Dabbu: If you are not aware of this, there are a number of server that speak (various diaclects of) SQL.
<jsbach> Myrtti, i dont.
<Dabbu>  BlueEagle: i dont know.....
<jsbach> strange
<mib_7hhcko> hello guys
<Dabbu> BlueEagle: the command we use in windows oracle will work here or not ?
<fantomas> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jsbach> even with full name, i do get nothing
<mib_7hhcko> how to use putty
<Myrtti> jsbach: oh.
<mib_7hhcko> help me
<mne> Hi, where can I see which kernel patches have been applied to the ubuntu kernel sources ?
<BlueEagle> Dabbu: In most cases MySQL will do the same as oracle for basic queries, but there are differences when it comes to rolling back queries and foreign key restrictions then there are differences.
<mib_7hhcko> :D
<Myrtti> jsbach: you did run sudo apt-file update first, right?
<jsbach> ah
<Myrtti> mib_7hhcko: erm, putty? why would you use putty in Ubuntu?
<jsbach> ok i'll do that
<Dabbu> BlueEagle: so how i will learn them ?
<mib_7hhcko> ha ha
<BlueEagle> Dabbu: google is your friend.
<mib_7hhcko> no for windows
<mib_7hhcko> ok
<mib_7hhcko> i have done nmap scan on squid proxy server
<BlueEagle> Dabbu: also postgresql may or may not be more similar to oracle.
<jsbach> Myrtti, even if i have installed apt-file, i have to initialize a system tool myself.. strange
<jsbach> Myrtti, so it works now
<jsbach> thanks
<Dabbu> BlueEagle: if i want to download ORACLE for linux.......will that work in ubuntu ?
<jaro> mib, download, dble click and then put address and credentials you are set...
<mib_7hhcko> it saying port 22 as tcpwrapped
<mib_7hhcko> it saying port 22 as tcpwrapped
<snek> dabbu: sure, why not.. might be a bit tricky to setup though
<Dabbu> snek: tricky ?
<mib_7hhcko> jaro will you help me out here
<Maveas> Damm
<snek> dabbu: well, it's not going to be as easy to configure as a basic mysql/postgresql setup, which would be as easy as: sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<Maveas> Firefox stalls when I'm trying to logon to my homebanking
<Maveas> Got Java :S
<jaro> mib, yeah, have you downloaded?
<mib_7hhcko> yes
<arvind_khadri> !grub > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<blackpearl> Running Ubuntu 8.10 on Virtualbox...EVERYthing is fine..except ONE...cant access winxp folders. WinXP is my Host OS
<jaro> ok I do not have it infront of me.
<mib_7hhcko> ok
<Dabbu> snek: if i install mysql server,i need client also or not
<jaro> but all you have to do is put the address and the user
<Maveas> I've got Java and OpenJava installed at the same time - does that make a conflict? :S
<ooooorly> anyone?
<mib_7hhcko> proy server ip is 192.168.1.1
<snek> dabbu: yes i think so
<jaro> as long as you have the correct usr and pass. and the server is configure right you can access
<snek> dabbu: a lot of software i run relies on the mysql-client so i never need to install that when i install the server..
<snek> dabbu: because it's already installed by something else
<Dabbu> snek:  ok
<jaro> are you trying t connect ssh?
<Dabbu> snek: do u know any guide to swith from oracle to mysql ?
<mib_7hhcko> yes jaro
<snek> dabbu: what exactly are you learning? just simple queries? or also stored procedurs/triggers/functions, etc?
<jaro> and your lnx box is sitting at 192.168.1.1?
<mib_7hhcko> its saying server unexpectldy closed the connection
<mib_7hhcko> yes
<Dabbu> snek: started with queries but we have to learn much more in future
<snek> dabbu: because most databases are all ACID compliant, which means they all use the same SQL syntax..
<mib_7hhcko> the lnx box is likely to be fedora
<mib_7hhcko> jaro
<mapreduce> SQL differs a lot between databases.
<BlueEagle> Dabbu: http://www.pythian.com/blogs/549/installing-oracle-11g-on-ubuntu-linux-704 will most likely work for 8.10 aswell
<Dabbu> snek: in college they will give us commad for oracle only
<Dabbu> BlueEagle: ok
<mib_7hhcko> jarooooooooooo
<snek> yeah follow that then..
<BlueEagle> Dabbu: and again, google is your friend.
<Dabbu>  BlueEagle:ok
<srizz> help my windows keep going black
<safl> Hey, I'm building esx appliances with Soren Hansens vmbuilder script. The script has a --firstboot=somescript.sh, does anybody know if it works to do stuff like:  --firstboot="somescript.sh somearg". I quite simply want to supply arguments to the firstlogin and firstboot script
<srizz> anyone on
<ikonia> safl you may want to ask in #vmware
<safl> ikonia it's a ubuntu script
<ikonia> esx appliences ?
<safl> ikonia vmware knows nothing about it
<ikonia> safl it's not an ubuntu thing
<ikonia> safl: where did you get the script
<safl> ikonia wanna bet :) ?
<ikonia> safl: where did you get the script ?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: hi there dude! need your help on wifi if you got the time, please
<safl> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JeOSVMBuilder
<fantomas> How to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<zetheroo> where is smb.conf located?
<remoteCTR1> fantomas: do-release-upgrade
<ikonia> safl ahh s it's a community doc for jeos
<xnv> safl: Says at the bottom... IRC: #ubuntu-server and #ubuntu-virt on Freenode
<safl> aikia but i guess i should have asked in: #ubuntu-server and #ubuntu-virt
<fantomas> remoteCTR1: ty
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have two SATA drives one, previously i had only ubuntu installed and now i have installed windows...want to make it a dual boot,but unable to recover grub...
<safl> ikonia sure thing
<remoteCTR1> fantomas: np
<jaro> getting this error http://pastebin.com/d564640f0 when trying to use xawtv
<zetheroo> ﻿where is smb.conf located?
<ikonia> zetheroo /etc
<ziroday> zetheroo: in /etc/samba
<cyphase> finally, X-Moto 0.5.0. anyone know of a deb?
<zetheroo> thanks
<arvind_khadri> any help?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri maybe if you ask a question
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have two SATA drives one, previously i had only ubuntu installed and now i have installed windows...want to make it a dual boot,but unable to recover grub...how do i go about it
<ikonia> !grub > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i read that, it doesnt solve my problem
<xan_> http://www.mininova.org/tor/2063165
<ikonia> xan_ why arey ou showing us that
<ikonia> arvind_khadri what did you do, and what didn't work
<xan_> urbanterror 4.1 for ubuntu torrent > http://www.mininova.org/tor/2063165
<xan_> urbanterror 4.1 for ubuntu torrent > http://www.mininova.org/tor/2063165
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i tried to reinstall grub, after i do so, i get error 18/17
<FloodBot2> xan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> xan_m last request - why are you showing us that
<snek> xan_: wtf are you doing?
<zetheroo> is there a terminal command to restart Samba?
<ikonia> snek: watch you langauge, wtf is not needed
<xan_> urbanterror 4.1 for ubuntu torrent > http://www.mininova.org/tor/2063165
<ikonia> zetheroo: /etc/init.d/smb restar
<ziroday> zetheroo: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i need to installa unknown device 4236, it is a wifi card and i have downloaded the firmware but now i dunno what further to do...?
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday, ﻿ikonia, thanks ... my shares are working now
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 whattype of card is it
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: and as of now am on a live cd with ubuntu present at the secondary partition
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: appears to be this one: Intel WiFi Link 5100/5300 WLAN controller
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 I'm not aware of that device, check if it's supported on linux
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: found this link here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_install_Intel_Device_4236_under_sidux_2008-03_(%CE%9F%CF%85%CF%81%CE%AD%CE%B1)
<ikonia> arvind_khadri ok - so what have you tried ?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 what is sidux ?
<snek> sidux is a distro
<ikonia> but how is the link relevant to ubuntu ?
<snek> sidux is also debian based
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: the general find/boot/grub/ method and the mounting of the drive to a loaction then using grub-install
<ikonia> snek but how is that link relevant to ubuntu
<fantomas> !даы
<fantomas> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is linux from scratch www.linuxfromscratch.org; not to be confused with  LTS which is the long term support version of ubuntu (6.06 and 8.04)
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: good question i have no idea frankly spoken:D
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 my first thign would be to find out what kernel modules that card "can" use, before looking at the firmware
<TheoPast> anyBody still alive
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i also found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=945270 here they spweak of an iwlagn kernel module but i cant find that one
<snek> ikonia: well a guide for debian or sidux should in theory work for ubuntu, or at least give a general idea of what actions to take, no?
<ikonia> TheoPast: many
<TheoPast> familiar with beryl
<ikonia> snek no as it's calling out non-ubuntu packages, to that guide is invalid
<fantomas> Am I the only person on the planet who has broken volume control in MOC player on 8.04?
<ikonia> TheoPast beryl is dead, replaced with compiz-fusion
<blackpearl> Running Ubuntu 8.10 on Virtualbox...EVERYthing is fine..except ONE...cant access winxp folders. WinXP is my Host OS
<ikonia> blackpearl join #vbox or ##windows
<ompaul> snek, no, mainly because things change, sidux is sid based knoppix where klaus goes to get his clues towards its release day, and celtux is downstream of that they are very far from the tree
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: just reading the forum thread
<TheoPast> ﻿ikonia: same diff to me just like the name better i guess
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: thanks buddy, appreciate it!
<simon_> hey, i have a problem with my asus m3a78-em motherboard (amd 780g with integrated ati hd3200) and the fglrx driver. when i enable the driver, i only get this output http://wwwu.edu.uni-klu.ac.at/sbreuss/fglrx.jpg . but ati driver works fine. any ideas about the problem? also tried the latest fglrx driver avaliable at the amd web site, didn't change...
<ikonia> TheoPast not the same thign, hence why it's important you say the correct names
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: what should i do?
<zerodevice> how do i obtain the external ip from ubuntu?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri I would use the grub shell to re-apply grub
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: PCI ID is 8086:4236
<ikonia> zerodevice: you need to be on the same network as a dhcp server
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: with ubuntu at the primary partition?
<TheoPast> ﻿ ikonia: ok....you familiar with it
<ikonia> arvind_khadri it really doesn't matter
<ikonia> TheoPast: I use it
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: so i should follow /find/grub method?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: can it be that this iwlagn module is only avail in intrepid but not hardy?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 give me a minute or two to finish reading
<zerodevice> ikonia, im running on ubuntu server edition, and its connected to the router with as well.
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: but yes it is possible
<bikak0>  hey, in bash script, what the $? means .. .?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: ah yes of course, sry
<ikonia> bikak0 exit status
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I don't believe so
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: then please lead me in the correct direction
<ikonia> arvind_khadri are both disks plugged in yes/no ?
<bikak0> if i want to capture rsync stauts i should do rsync command , and then RSYNSTAT=$?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: yes
<zerodevice> are there any sudo commands to check the external ip?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri right so you want to install grub on the mbr of the disk that is default boot device, while pointing the"root" option at the disk where the state 1 files are
<kke> songbird deb for amd64 anywhere yet?
<ikonia> zerodevice: no
<ikonia> zerodevice: ifocnfig eth0 shows you the stauts of your network card
<snek> zerodevice: if you have a browser you can go to a site like www.whatismyip.com
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: yeah
<mostrapotski> use lynks :p
<snek> lynx
<ikonia> arvind_khadri so do "sudo grub" and use the correct root (hd0,0) setup (hd0) fucntions
<zerodevice> ikonia, snek. im trying to obtain this without browser.
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: really seems to be intrepid only... so here i go *upgrading*
<mostrapotski> lynx ya sorry xD
<ikonia> zerodevice: ifconfig will show you
<zerodevice> ok, if its not sudo, is there any shell command i can do in a .sh?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: just checked my 8.04 box, the module is not in the .24 kernel
<snek> zerodevice: oh in an .sh.. that's a whole different story :)
<ziroday> kke: see http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<ikonia> zerodevice I've said 3 times, ifconfig eth0
<TheoPast> compiz is causing my windows to go black there more than one maximized
<kke> ziroday: ty
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: aye
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 looks like it appeared in .26
<snek> ikonia: that won't show it if he's behind a router and wants the external ip
<ikonia> snek nope
<ikonia> snek: but thats nothing to do with ubuntu if he wants teh extrernal nat address
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: hd0 would be sda and hd1 would be sdb right?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri if you look in /boot/grub/device.map it will show you the maps
<zerodevice> ikonia, sorry, not working
<zerodevice> ipconfig command not found
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> zerodevice your router manages your internet facing IP addresshat is nohtthing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> zerodevice: "ifconfig"
<zerodevice> oh ok
<zerodevice> . my bad
<fantomas> remoteCTR1: back to do-release-upgrade... It says "No new release found" though
<ziroday> !upgrade | fantomas read the instruction here
<ubottu> fantomas read the instruction here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok, now the problem is that hd0 is sda where Windows is present and thats the partition which boots first, i tried installing grub there but got error
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: appears to be so, so ill do an update... if i ever find how to turn on the upgrade to intrepid in kubuntu-.-
<ikonia> arvind_khadri putting grub on the mbr of rthe windows disk is %100 fine"
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ya, but its not happening here...
<ikonia> arvind_khadri what error do you get
<remoteCTR1> fantomas: then go to system/administration/software sources and there on tab updates pick "normal releases" instead of "log term releases" in the drop down box then it ougth to woirk
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: more to the point, what commands are you using
<Balachmar> I am unable to find Windows Printer via SAMBA in the new printer dialog, what should I do to fix this?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: shall i paste here...its not more than 5 lines
<ikonia> arvind_khadri better in a pastebin so it can be used for refefrernce
<ikonia> reference
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: roger that...
<mostrapotski> does someone have a tutorial to create a dashboard program ?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80254/
<simon_> simon
<ikonia> arvind_khadri why are you doing that
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: as hd0 has windows
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: how can your stage one setup files be on your windows disk (hd0)
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: yes - I said your root option is where your stage 1 grub files are
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: how can that be on your windows disk
<khussein78> hi
<wonkgemblunk> test
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: they are in hd1
<khussein78> i want to install windows xp on my laptop which has ubuntu 8.10 installed
<khussein78> but how can i recover the grub after installation
<ikonia> arvind_khadri right, so your root is (hd1,0) and your setup is (hd0)
<giusef> hi all. I wrongly deleted some kernel modules from /lib/modules. What's the package to reinstall?
<ikonia> !grub > khussein78
<ubottu> khussein78, please see my private message
<wonkgemblunk> i can to setting in my comp mysql server
<wonkgemblunk> i can't to setting in my comp mysql server
<ikonia> wonkgemblunk pardon ?
<wonkgemblunk> ubottu
<wonkgemblunk> can U help for command
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok, but my ubuntu is on the 6th partition in hd1...does it matter?
<ikonia> wonkgemblunk what is the problem
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: yes, it will be (hd1,5)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: so i should be doing root(hd1,5) and setup(hd0)
<wonkgemblunk> aduh
<wonkgemblunk> bahas inggris gw ancur
<ikonia> arvind_khadri sound a reasonable first attempt
<ikonia> wonkgemblunk please speak in english
<ikonia> wonkgemblunk: what is the problem ?
<wonkgemblunk> yes yes yes
<wonkgemblunk> i can litle speak english
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: thanks a lot...the terminal says its installed..now lemme check up :)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: will come back :)
<wonkgemblunk> my problem is to install mysql server
<ikonia> arvind_khadri excellent
<wonkgemblunk> if U can help for command
<ikonia> wonkgemblunk sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<wonkgemblunk> if i will get look mysql-server
<ikonia> wonkgemblunk: you will
<ikonia> wonkgemblunk sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<wonkgemblunk> yes  i will
<wonkgemblunk> if command for setting mysql-server
<omega117> .bz/#thebox.bz
<omega117> #thebox.bz
<ikonia> omega117 what's up ?
<VSpike> Has anyone managed to sync tomboy notes between machines? If so, how?
<ikonia> VSpike someone was suggesting it was possible using a n application called "tomboy"
<ikonia> sorry called "conduit"
<erbi> under my nvidia opengl settings, should i enable flipping or disable flipping?
<puffi> hi
<VSpike> ikonia: I was trying with conduit, but it keeps crashing on me :)
<ikonia> puffi hello there
<VSpike> ikonia: tomboy has a builting sync using webdav, but I'm not sure where I can get a webdav server to point it at
<VSpike> ikonia: they will soon add enhanced sync to tomboy using and directory, webdav, ssh etc..
<VSpike> s/and/any
<VSpike> ikonia: but not there yet
<papul> thefoolonthehill: hi
<erbi> under my nvidia opengl settings, should i enable flipping or disable flipping?
<alessio> I've just upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 and to openoffice 2.4. when I get in I cannot type
<erbi> under my nvidia opengl settings, should i enable flipping or disable flipping?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: well my wifi works now but the x server doenst anymore-.- how do i fix that?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 depensd what the problem is
<ikonia> more details please
<zetheroo> where can I download the Ubuntu repos from?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i have frankly spoken no idea
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 define not working
<ikonia> zetheroo the urls are in your sources.list
<zetheroo> ﻿ikonia: hmm ok
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: when its finished booting i see a tty1 with login prompt and nothing further
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 so X is fa\iling to start ?
<itguru> Is it possible to get my system to send its host name to my DNS server, a bit like windows clients do?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: what video card do you have
<ikonia> itguru yup, thats in your dhcllient settings, common with dhcp
<ikonia> and dynamic dns
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: yes it does, its a ati mobility radeon hd3650
<ikonia> itguru: dhclicnet sorry
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 ughhh ati....here we go
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: :D agree on that
<remoteCTR1> and ps aux gives me nothing with an X in it
<remoteCTR1> sudo init 5 also doea nothing
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 X isn't run at level 5 any more
<ikonia> X is run at level 2 - ubuntus default level is 2
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: it doesnt??
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 nope
<remoteCTR1> a yeah but then it should rum with init 5 anyways dont it?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: nope
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: err is within a runlevel not everything being started that underlies the requested runlevel?
<itguru> ikonia: How can I achieve this?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 sorry, do't follow that question
<ikonia> itguru: look at your dhclient config
<ikonia>  remoteCTR1Don't" follow that question I meant
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: never mind its offtopic for the moment anyways
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i just found somthing on a bios switch, trying it out...
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i found it its t500 specific and its a switch in bios that does the job:)
<ikonia> really, thats unusual, nice find
<itguru> ikonia: I think i found the answer, ddns-update-style
<kidbuntu> someone help please.. i cant access a folder on my directory.. how do i change the permission to gain access or change the group
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: grub is installed but it cant mount any partition it says...error 17
<ikonia> kidbuntu use sudo
<kidbuntu> ikonia: i meant can you guide with the commands also
<ikonia> kidbuntu sudo chown, or sudo chmod, or gksudo nautlius to use the gui
<paul68> I installed suse this morning on my first partition while I'm running ubuntu on my second, at this point I can't start ubuntu since it can't find the path, is there a way that I can through the live cd repair i
<kidbuntu> ikonia: heres the file path /home/kidbuntu/Pictures
<ikonia> kidbuntu the path doesn't matter
<ikonia> paul68 what do you mean can't find it's path
<kidbuntu> ikonia: wow that was quick. never heard that before.. thanks got an access already
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: so what should i do now?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri just checking what 17 is
<penrith> hi
<paul68> ikonia: well the menu.lst from suse can't find the path towards the ubuntu partition so I can't boot into ubuntu directly
<ikonia> paul68 because you've not used a shared /boot aprtition
<b1> pemalng
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: is your ubuntu partition ext3
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: yaa
<paul68> ikonia: ok can I repair grub in order to find it or is this not possible through the live cd?
<b1> hy
<ikonia> arvind_khadri can you show me the out put the outptu of sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin please
<arvind_khadri> !grub > paul68
<ubottu> paul68, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: for both the disks?
<ikonia> paul68 you dno't need to repair it, the problem is your now have 2 grub installs fighting for the mbr
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: please
<ikonia> paul68: your ubuntu menu.lst is still there, but the gurb on yoru mbr now knows nothing about it
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80272/ here it is
<paul68> ikonia: I understand and if I use the link you send me it will be working ok or do I need to delete 1?
<ikonia> paul68 nope, that link won't exaplin anythig, whichi s why I didn't send it
<freakynl> hi, apt-get upgrade holds back 5 packages, should I always use dist-upgrade to get all security and package updates?
<paul68> ikonia: I mean ubutto send me that link
<ikonia> paul68 that link won't fix anything in your situation
<paul68> ikonia: ok what do I need to do to solve this ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: can you run a test for me please
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: anything you say
<ikonia> paul68: pick one menu.lst to maintain manually after every update, or re-layout your setup using a shared /boot partition
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: can you re-enter the grub shell with sudo grub and run some tests for me please
<ikonia> paul68: I think the extended parttiion is causing an issue
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok, i will do that... cant that be run through the terminal here on the live cd?
<paul68> ikonia: and what if I delete the partition where I installed suse on will that solve my problem?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: we are only testing so anywhere
<ikonia> paul68: nope, as the grub on the mbr will still want the suse menu.lst so will just refuse to boot yoru system
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok... so tell me the commands :)
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: just run a "root (h1,4)" does that error ?
<paul68> ikonia: is reconfiguring grub an option?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: yeah it does, error 23
<paul68> j/ #suse
<ikonia> paul68: you'd need to re-apply the grub that paints at ubuntus partition
<ikonia> points sorry
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: ok, but root (h1,5) does work
<paul68> ikonia: ok will try
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: no, my ubuntu partition in on the 7th partition...so hd1,6 will work
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you ubuntu partition is the 6th according to that fdisk output
<ikonia> arvind_khadri so it should be hd1,5
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: just a sec... i think i copied a wrong command...sorry
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: root (hd1,4) doesnt return a error
<ikonia> arvind_khadri what does it say ?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: it echoes back root (hd1,4)
<chiliblue_> I am trying to install amazons mp3 store downloader app, it is a i386 I I am running a AMD 64 Dual Core, I should be ok to force the install right?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: now do setup (hd0) and see if it complains
<ikonia> arvind_khadri it should complain
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: yeah it does
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: now change root to (hd1,5)
<ikonia> and then try setup (hd0) this may/maynot complain
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: this too complains... for root (hd1,6) it wont complain
<ashu> hello, i've some problems in playing videos in Intrepid...could someone help?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri which makes sense as your ext is reserving partitios 3 and 4 - so that makes your linux partition "7" as you rightly said before which makes hd1,6 "correct"
<ikonia> the question is why this partition can't be mounted
<zetheroo> how do I get OOo to detect Java?
<penno> hey how do i find ip address
<ikonia> penno ifconfig
<bob_> .
<thanius> Hello, I'm running Intrepid on my laptop and often now and then when on battery the screen dims to a very low brightness. The brightness controls doesn't affect this, and then suddenly, it goes back to normal. Anyone know how to fix/disable this?
<thanius> penno: ifconfig
<Elijah_Frost> Good day ladies and gentlemen. What do I need to do in order to play World of Warcraft under 8.10? I got video drivers and wine installed. However, FPS isn't that high
<thanius> Elijah_Frost: Disable compiz
<ikonia> Elijah_Frost: #winehq is a better bet
<penno> thanks
<thanius> Hello, I'm running Intrepid on my laptop and often now and then when on battery the screen dims to a very low brightness. The brightness controls doesn't affect this, and then suddenly, it goes back to normal. Anyone know how to fix/disable this?
<Elijah_Frost> ok thanks
<arvind_khadri_> ikonia: sorry got disconnected
<penno> hey can u get ip from another sever
<arvind_khadri_> ikonia: root hd1,5 gives error
<ashu> The videos just keep flickering after I downloaded all the extra Gstreamer extra codecs and Ubuntu restricted extras
<ashu> I tried VLC next but with same problem :(
<ikonia> arvind_khadri_ thats fine as the ext partition is reserving partitions 3 and 4 - so that makes your aprtition 7 as you rightly said, so hd1,6 will work, but the question is why can that not be mounted
<penno> do u need a anti virus in linux
<ikonia> penno: not really
<penno> ya i like to  go on yahoo and they boot me ou of the room is there any way u can get there ip
<ikonia> penno no
<ikonia> penno: nor shoyuld you care what their ip is
<jussi01> !virus | penno
<ubottu> penno: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ikonia> penno: your booted out of a room for a reason, I suggest you address that
<arvind_khadri_> ikonia: well this happens with me most of the times when i reload grub and i try a lot to recover from this, but finally get frustrated and i do a fresh install... and yeah as a matter of fact grub isnt able to load windows too,it says NTLDR not found
<ikonia> arvind_khadri_ ntldr not found is normally a windows issue due to how the aprtitioning process has gone
<ashu> I GET FLICKERING VIDEOS IN TOTEM AND VLC ALL THE TIME, CAN SOMEONE HELP?
<penno> na they boot for fun in yahoo
<ALLi> ytj
<arvind_khadri_> ikonia: i feel if the ubuntu partitions get loaded/mounted the ntldr would also vanish
<ikonia> ashu people will help more if you don't use capslock
<ikonia> penno thats not something we can help with, comaplin to yahoo
<Andrew``> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<penno> na thanks any
<ikonia> arvind_khadri_ thats not correct
<penno> way
<ashu> you noticed after i used caps
<ikonia> ashu I now chose to ignore your help reaquest though for that very reson
<arvind_khadri_> ikonia: i mean the problem may vanish, anyhow, what can we do about this ?
<ashu> yeah great...
<ikonia> ashu: if you noticed I was helpiung multiple people as are others and more people will get to you once they have finished with what they are doing
<ashu> there are 1300 people here
<ikonia> arvind_khadri_ I'm trying to walk through why your partition can't be mounted by grub,
<ashu> not many helping ones though
<ikonia> ashu not all are active at the moment
<ikonia> ashu: I see people busy helelping
<arvind_khadri_> ikonia: thanks...in the meanwhile i will google too :)
<ikonia> helping even
<kevin34> impatient little fella
<ashu> i've noticed, thank you
<ikonia> arvind_khadri_: I'll let you know as I come to something, but as I see it at the moment your disk should mount
<penno> whats a good link to learn commands
<ikonia> penno tldp.org
<ooglebutte> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Kalidarn> hi, i have a Logitech Quickcam 9000... what i've noticed is the framerate in skype is much worse than it is in windows (where i get silky smooth speeds)... i've had trouble getting luvcview to show anything but a black box when opening it
<Kalidarn> the red light lights up though as if it is taking picture i've tried to get luvcview to view at different resolutions and frame rates.. but it still doesn't want to work
<penno> thanks ikonia
<Kalidarn> oh and my webcam is on /dev/video0
<Kalidarn> so its definitely pointing to the right place
<Kalidarn> i could't get guvcview to work either
<Kalidarn> both seem to crash too
<Kalidarn> and i have to kill them with killall -9
<ooglebutte> !webcam | Kalidarn this might have a clue
<ubottu> Kalidarn this might have a clue: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Kalidarn> (and yeah i know its a supported one) ;)
<Kalidarn> i checked before i bought it
<Kalidarn> which it is listed there
<prodigel> hi all. I've just noticed a new database in mysql, it's called diogenes. Do you have any idea who created this? I only see some records about 'barrel' , 'file upload' etc
<penno> i type cheese
<penno> and it come up with a web cam
<Kalidarn> Logitech QuickCam Pro9000 uvcvideo 046d:0990 Yes Yes, but crashes in Skype unless update uvcvideo. 7.10 (Gutsy 2008-Jan-
<Kalidarn> that doesn't happen for me
<Kalidarn> when i load up cheese
<Kalidarn> but the red light goes on
<Kalidarn> hmm
<[e]Lement> Hm
<chiliblue_> Solved my amazonmp3 download app install on a amd64 issues
<[e]Lement> I found another weird bug when updating to 8.10
<Kalidarn> mm
<penno> so u telling me  that linux dont get a virus
<[e]Lement> penno, yes as it is based off the same thing Mac OS X is.
<Myrtti> penno: it's very, very, very unlikely
<ikonia> penno read the link, there are different way tto exploit
<Kalidarn> [e]Lement, no its not actually
<Kalidarn> ;)
<[e]Lement> Uh
<[e]Lement> Yeah
<Kalidarn> macosx is bsd and mach ;)
<Kalidarn> linux is not bsd and mach :)
<[e]Lement> Linux is loosely based off UNIX
<[e]Lement> BSD is based off UNIX
<Kalidarn> linux is a unix-like system ;)
<[e]Lement> They are distant cousins
<Kalidarn> where as osx is unix ;)
<Kalidarn> well more unixy
<Kalidarn> than what linux is ;)
<ikonia> does it matter ?
<FloodBot2> Kalidarn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[e]Lement> Correct
<Kalidarn> ikonia, it means its less posix compliant ^_^
<[e]Lement> But as I was saying, they are closer than Mac OS X -> The NT Kernel
<Kalidarn> and doesn't get the special batch that macosx did
<ikonia> Kalidarn does it matter for the puporse of the question
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kalidarn> haha probably not i didn't read that
<[e]Lement> Wait
<Kalidarn> its got nothing to do with getting viruses though
<[e]Lement> So if we go off topic my lazy ass has to join another channel?
<Kalidarn> its because most of the software comes through digitally signed repositories
<puneeth> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kalidarn> and not from random installers, it is possible if you ran an un-trusted .deb file from somewhere on the internet it could do harm penno
 * [e]Lement installs a rootkit on Kalidarn's PC
<[e]Lement> I really want to invest in an eee pc and get Ubuntu EEE
<[e]Lement> But yeah
<[e]Lement> I've learned that after upgrading to 8.10 my screensaver won't deactivate by mouse movement
<[e]Lement> I have to click =/
<Kalidarn> http://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/linux-uvc-devel/2006-August/000720.html mmm this person had the same problem as me
<Kalidarn> The camera light shows red but the screen is black. Closing the window
<Kalidarn> gives "Stop asked" on the console, but after that the process hangs. Have to
<Kalidarn> use kill -9 to stop luvcview.
<Unas> people please direct me how to enter the gui under 8.04 LiveCD if it didn't logged in automatically? :(
<ikonia> Unas you should get logged in
<[e]Lement> Unas, it should login automatically.
<Unas> nope, it didn't
<ikonia> Unas what do you see
<[e]Lement> Are you sure you didn't grab the "Alternative" cd?
<Unas> i know, that it sould
<Unas> nono
<[e]Lement> hm
 * [e]Lement shrugs
<[e]Lement> Odd
<Unas> i use linuxcnc btw
<turuburu> hi
<Unas> from http://www.linuxcnc.org/
<Unas> it's an ordinary ubuntu with realtime extensions
<ikonia> Unas: it's not the official ubuntu cD ?
<ikonia> Unas ahh ok, so they modify it, so I suggest you use their support methods
<Pupeno> What other clippboard history program is there other than glipper?
<Vinceman> why can't I 'sudo users-admin' properly?
<ikonia> Vinceman launch it from the gui menu
<Vinceman> yes but then I cannot give users more or less options
<arvind_khadri_> ikonia: shall i try super grub?
<ikonia> Vinceman: system->administration
<ikonia> arvind_khadri_ do'nt see how that will make a difference
<ikonia> Vinceman it's the same tool
<Vinceman> with no rights ikonia!
<ikonia> Vinceman: you can give ht eusers what ever options you want iwth that menu
<ikonia> Vinceman what ?
<Kalidarn> hmm xawtv doesnt want to work either
<Vinceman> ikonia: I can't allow him to connect to internet using a modem
<arvind_khadri_> ikonia: does the drive being LBA make a difference as mentioned in one of the posts
<creek23_> hello
<Vinceman> or use tape drives
<arvind_khadri_> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 here
<Vinceman> scanners etc. etc.
<ikonia> Vinceman how is that anything to do with your user admin command
<ikonia> arvind_khadri_ lba should no longer matter
<creek23_> what cvs client + gui do you guys use with gnome desktop?
<Vinceman> I need superuser rights in that command
<ikonia> arvind_khadri_: but I don't understnd it %100
<arvind_khadri_> ikonia: ok... #grub exists?
<ikonia> Vinceman launch the user admin gui from the menu system -> admuinistration
<ikonia> arvind_khadri_ it does
<arvind_khadri_> ikonia: ok lemme check em out then :)
<Vinceman> ikonia, I cannot check any marks
<ikonia> Vinceman show me the output of the command "id"
<Vinceman> id | ikonia
<ikonia> Vinceman no, I aske dyou to show me the output of the command id
<Vinceman> I personal messaged it to you
<Kalidarn> /dev/video0 [v4l2]: no overlay support i wonder what that means
<Vinceman> don't want to annoy people here
<ikonia> Vinceman: your in the admin group so if you launch it from the menu it sould give you full admin control
<rrr69> j #ubuntu-fr
<Vinceman> I think I'm in the vincent group
<Vinceman> not in the admin group
<ikonia> Vinceman: you are in the admin group
<ikonia> Vinceman: I can se it in your output
<J-_> rrr69: /join #ubuntu-fr :)
<Vinceman> how can you tell?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: the room is dead as a grave yard
<ikonia> Vinceman: groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),123(admin)
<ikonia> arvind_khadri it can be quiet
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I just can't see how lba would matter to that
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Vinceman> am I in eight groups!?
<ikonia> Vinceman: more than 8
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: am no genius too , just going through google pages...
<Vinceman> and yet...
<ActionParsnip1> Vinceman: if you run groups from terminal you will see what groups you are a member of
<ikonia> Vinceman: run sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> Vinceman: does that work
<Vinceman> that's a repos command
<ikonia> Vinceman: thats right
<Vinceman> still can't check what I'd like to check in the user privileges
<ikonia> Vinceman: I am asking you to run a tesk
<ikonia> Vinceman: do "sudo apt-get update2
<Vinceman> apt-get update went well
<ikonia> Vinceman: do "sudo apt-get update"
<Vinceman> E: Invalid operation update2
<ikonia> Vinceman: right so we know your sudo command works
<ikonia> Vinceman: how are you trying to launch the gui
<Vinceman> from the menu!
<ikonia> Vinceman: yes, do you get prompted for a password ?
<Vinceman> no
<Vinceman> but I have no rights at all
<Menem2011> i dont run Windows Media Center in Crossover
<Vinceman> ikonia: linux is always complicted but simple if seen through it
<ikonia> Vinceman: sudo credentials expire in 15 minutes, wait 15 minutes wihtout doing any sudo commands and lets work it through
<Vinceman> can you check some timer?
<ikonia> Vinceman: no
<Vinceman> we'll check it
<Vinceman> at 13L17
<ikonia> Vinceman: at what ?
<ikonia> 13:17 ?
<Vinceman> yes
<Menem2011> i dont run Windows Media Center in Crossover, help
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> Menem2011: cross over is a paid for support produc
<ikonia> Menem2011: it has official support channels listed on it's website
<Vinceman> I am banned from the #ubuntu-nl channel forever!
<Vinceman> can you guys lobby me back in?
<ikonia> Vinceman: no
<zetheroo> where can i download the Hardy repos from?
<Menem2011> yes, is paid but dont run windows media center is a
<ActionParsnip1> Menem2011: try xbmc
<ikonia> zetheroo I told you the links are in your sources.list
<ikonia> Menem2011 contact your paid for support resources
<zetheroo> ﻿ikonia: where is that file?
<ikonia> Menem2011: the details are on the website
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: where does network managerr actually store all of its configurations for several different connections?
<ikonia> zetheroo /etc/apt
<zetheroo> ﻿ikonia: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> !info xbmc | Menem2011
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in intrepid
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 now thats a good question, I believe somewher in our .gnome2 directory
<ikonia> yoru
<ikonia> your even
<remoteCTR1> hehe
<ActionParsnip1> Menem2011: you'll need to add the xbmc repo, its named on the site
<remoteCTR1> ok .gnome respectively .kde, kk
<__franky__> hi, just installed ubuntu on a computer and connected it to my 32" lcd tatung
<__franky__> when i run the livecd it has the correct resolution 1360*768
<__franky__> but after install it show the resolution to 640*480 no matter what
<__franky__> i can select 1360*768 but it becomes just a like a zoom.   the tv seems to force the resolution to 640*480 even the ubuntu shows 1360*768
<zetheroo> ﻿ikonia: hmmm I went to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and I cannot seem to find what I am looking for ...
<__franky__> anyone familiar with this behavior?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.so either you used the wrong partition/disk in menu.lst or something in your partition table is wrong.........this is what they said
<zetheroo> ﻿ikonia: I while back I found a bunch of DVD iso's for the Hardy repos
<sajuuk> hey guys trying to dual screen... ubuntu sees my two screens in the screen resolution manager in System>Preferences, but nothing is happening, what should I do?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i think i got it... see Ubuntu is on the second drive so menu.lst should say (hd1,7) for Ubuntu right?
<meganox> sajuuk: man xrandr
<vladtsepesh1984> someone can help configuring dual monitor on ubuntu 8.10???
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: and for windows it should be hd0,0
<jkb> sajuuk: what video card driver?
<sajuuk> intel 550
<ActionParsnip1> !dualhead | vladtsepesh1984
<ubottu> vladtsepesh1984: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<__franky__> anyone know what might cause my problem?
<jkb> and you are doing xinerama?
<sajuuk> how do i install xinerama?
<jkb> one sec
<sajuuk> i think i checked through synaptic, wasn't there
<sajuuk> and i did a apt-get
<sajuuk> zilch for both
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: .kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc it is obviously:)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: either i should now change the device.map or replace all the instances of hd0 with hd1
<jkb> which version, hardy? intrepid?
<sajuuk> hardy
<Dabbu> if i am accesing internet through "HTTP" or "SHOCK5" proxy...how can i acess internet in application installed through "WINE"
<sajuuk> wots Xrand?
<meganox> i have just formatted 2 internal drives and now want to change the names in nautilus and mount them read-write with a right-click like i do my usb drives (not automount)
<Guest7851> Does anyone know if it's possible to move the Master Sound Volume Control icon in the top application bar, over to the right of the date and time so it doesn't obscure anything when it's left in the "open" position with the slider visible?
<ghaleb> hello, how can I perform a script at each login to the server  ?  for example. I want the server to send an email on each login success login
<meganox> sajuuk: xrandr is a command line utility for dealin with dual monitors.  AFAIK GUI tools in gnome aren't complete yet
<sajuuk> oh god... is there a quick tute for xrandr?
<jeaton> hi, i just installed ubuntu while having Windows XP already on here, anyway, im not able to boot into windows now
<Guest7851> "Right Click" -> "Move" doesn't allow me to move it over that far.
<Dabbu>  if i am accesing internet through "HTTP" or "SHOCK5" proxy...how can i acess internet in application installed through "WINE"??
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: you there?
<jeaton> it shows up on the boot loader, but all it says is "starting up..."
<meganox> Guest7851: you will need t right-click each applet on the panel and unlock them first
<tealson> I cannot switch between my desktops using my mousewhell any more, how can I fix this? (using compiz)
<Guest7851> @jeaton You are lucky.
<ActionParsnip1> tealson: join #compiz
<jkb> sajuuk: xinerama or xrandr setup on intel is not gui clicky sadly, with nvidia binary driver you can use nvidia-settings
<meganox> sajuuk: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<ActionParsnip1> Dabbu: i'd imagine wine would use the global settings
<ActionParsnip1> Dabbu: is that not the case?
<Dabbu> ActionParsnip1: no
<Bacta> Hi, installation is screwed. I keep getting the following error: Buffer I/O error, dev sr0 . I've downloaded the image twice and have tried Wubi but to no avail. What other installation issues are available to me?
<Tyrath> would anyone be able to read a make dump?
<Tyrath> - i'm stuggling pinpointing the error for a make
<Tyrath> as in, I have no idea why it isn't making from the dump
<meganox> sajuuk: xrandr is quite easy, you need to make one edit to xorg.conf to set a large enough Virtual desktop, your card must support a size big enough for both monitors tiled, or you will only be able to clone the screens
<Tyrath> !gspcav1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspcav1
<Tyrath> :(
<Bacta> Anyone?
<sajuuk> wot type of edit to xorg?
<Tyrath> Bacta: what are you trying to do?
<Bacta> Install Ubuntu 8.10
<Tyrath> Bacta: did you try dist-upgrade
<Bacta> I don't have a distro
<arvind_khadri> can i run update-grub from the live cd?
<Bacta> I'm installing this alongside Windows
<Tyrath> Bacta: ah k, have you made a new partition?
<Bacta> no. the installer is meant to do that
<Bacta> I can't even get beyond the first splash screen before I get errors
<Tyrath> Bacta: live CD install or no?
<Bacta> won't work with Live CD either
<Bacta> I've been told to check the media. I will do this but I don't get why this could be an issue having downloaded the image twice
<Tyrath> Bacta: the first splash screen being the installation splash screen or the installed O/S splash screen?
<Bacta> first splash screen before installed O/S
<ikonia> Bacta: burn problem, or a problem iwth th eimage
<Bacta> potentially
<Bacta> I've got an 8 gig ipod. I'm aware that some O/Ss will install off USB
<Bacta> would this be an option?
<ikonia> not fromt eh piod
<Tyrath> Bacta: I would automatically assume you're trying to install the 64 bit when your O/S only supports the 32 bit...
<ChrisBookwood> How do i change the theme of the screensaver login dialog when my desktop is locked?
<ikonia> and usb set is a reasonable ammount of work
<ikonia> Bacta: and if your image is borked, putting it on a usb won't change that
<Bacta> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386(2).iso
<ikonia> Bacta: thats a file name and shows nothing
<ActionParsnip1> Bacta: you can download it a million times, if their is a transmission error and the image is bad you will get issues
<meganox> sajuuk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<ActionParsnip1> Bacta: md5checks are there for a reason
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i guess the UUID's are a prob
<Tyrath> Bacta: ahh I see... have you tried disabling some of the advanced package installs at the splash?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: why would you say that
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: it's not getting tot he menu stage
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: uuid's aren't even referened before that
<Bacta> Tyrath: I can do that?
<meganox> sajuuk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124&page=19
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i just now chrooted into ubuntu partition and ran update-grub
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you shouldn't do that
<Tyrath> Bacta: I think there's a key you can press which allows you to uncheck package installs off the splash screen
<Tyrath> Bacta: I'm not 100 percent sure what it is tho, it should say somewhere at splash
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: hmm... but there was no other way to run update-grub as # grub people said to do so
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: when yu boot, do you get teh grub menu, yes/no
<Vinceman> ikonia the sudo credential has expired
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ya i do get it
<ikonia> Vinceman: good, now try opening your user admin
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: ooh you do
<Tyrath> Bacta: there also should be an install line and you could delete a few options off the line (possibly not a good idea unless you know exactly what you're doing)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: :) thats why i said its due to UUID's :)
<sajuuk> guys im gonna follow this
<sajuuk> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: in that case, yes, the uuid's in the menu.list, manually update them, or change them to /dev/sda1 for example
<Vinceman> there's an unlock version
<Bacta> thanks guys :) will do a media check
<ikonia> Vinceman: great
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok :)
<sajuuk> and see how that goes, soz for punct with enter key
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: apologies, I thought you where getting this on stage1
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: hey action are you good at failed make stack dumps?
<x-kent> hi, how can I disable that alt drags window ?? I need alt for matlab to put a dot on a graph but when I press alt it drags the window, anyone ????
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: nope sorry man
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: thats ok...
<meganox> sajuuk: good link, once you work out what xrandr comands you need it's easy to write a wrapper scipt
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: thanks anyhow
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: try #ubuntu-dev
<x-kent> can anyone help ?
<Tyrath> is anyone good at reading a make fail?
<Tyrath> !#ubuntu-dev
<sajuuk> except that i dont see wot im meant to be seeing in my xorg file
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-dev
<ikonia> Tyrath: what are you trying to make
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: /j #ubuntu-dev
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: its a channel
<Tyrath> ikonia: gspcav1
<meganox> sajuuk: section the virtual screen in the link you posted
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: I've been on IRC for years, I realise this. but thanks :P
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: UUID's of all or only ubuntu's?
<ikonia> Tyrath the webcam drivers
<sajuuk> meganox, what?  I dont understand
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: then why did you try a factoid?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri just do ubuntu first
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: I was more after what the channel was for :P
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you can fix the rest once they are working
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: :) yaa
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: i see. i'd have gone and read the welcome
<Tyrath> ikonia: that's it
<ikonia> Tyrath: "/topic #ubuntu-dev"
<ActionParsnip1> wow thats nifty
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1: what?
<sajuuk> oh as in copy paste the virtual screen in?
<x-kent> how can I disable alt window dragging ???
<meganox> sajuuk: Virtual should be the only thing you need to add to xorg.conf.  you need to see if your screens will fit within the max allowed by your graphics card, probably easier one below the other
<x-kent> help !
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: we have to be channel ops to do that
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: nah, shouldn't need to be
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: its what pidgin told me
<Tyrath> ikonia, ActionParsnip1 : the channel says "development, not support for ubuntu"
<sara_> hi i have a pc that i need to partition so that i get half my files are windows on one side of the partition and the other half are ubuntu i am nervios of how to do it
<ActionParsnip1> mind you, he's a dumb pidgin
<ActionParsnip1> Tyrath: bah
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip1, ikonia : but thanks anyhow :)
<ikonia> Tyrath: pastebin the problem
<sajuuk> ok I dont have such a section in my xorg
<sajuuk> everything is 'configured' monitor or screen or what not
<Tyrath> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/f105dcc0a
<meganox> sajuuk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583566
<sajuuk> it makes no mention of the 550
<meganox> sajuuk: srry took me a while to find
<ikonia> Tyrath where is the error ?
<Tyrath>  
<meganox> sajuuk: lots of tutorials tell you to change xorg.conf, they are mostly out of date, if yu use xrandr you only need to add Virtual
<Tyrath> ikonia: sorry my irssi just stuffed up
<Tyrath> ikonia: what did you say?
<ikonia> Tyrath where is the error /
<sajuuk> meganox, i will pastebin to show you wot i mean
<shiMMer> how to set wallpaper on fluxbox??
<remoteCTR1> gawd i just cant get thisto work:-/
<Tyrath> ikonia: i just checked out the link I sent you - extremely bizarre
<ActionParsnip1> shiMMer: fbstbg -i /path/to/image.png
<figc> trying to upgrade from hoary to next version..using synaptic or apt-get...no hoary folder under archive.ubuntu.com...help!
<Tyrath> ikonia: i'll try sending the dump to a file and then pastebin it and see what happens
<ActionParsnip1> shiMMer: if that doesnt work, head to #fluxox
<sajuuk> ok meganox, here http://pastebin.com/d4ffd7902, i don't know where to put my 'virtual' cos the subsection isn't there
<bentob0x> is there some kind of website where I can see all the logs of the various k/x/ubuntu updates?
<ActionParsnip1> shiMMer: if it does work, add the line to your ~/.fluxbox/startup with an & on the end
<ikonia> !changelog > bentob0x
<ubottu> bentob0x, please see my private message
<Tyrath> ikonia: for some weird reason it isn't catching the whole make. only part of it
<dmulholland> hey, anytime i log in networkmanager applet doesnt show... i ran nm-applet in a terminal and it complains of " applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings"
<figc> upgrading from hoary using synaptic/apt-get...no hoary folder under archive.ubuntu.com...help!
<Tyrath> ikonia: I'm doing it manually with a mouse now
<ActionParsnip1> dmulholland: ps -ef | grep nm-
<ActionParsnip1> dmulholland: is it running?
<shiMMer> fbstbg: command not found
<ikonia> shiMMer fbset
<dmulholland> ActionParsnip1, yes
<Tyrath> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1275809
<ActionParsnip1> dmulholland: then kill it and rerun
<sajuuk> meganox, http://pastebin.com/d4ffd7902 reposted link
<hmw> how can i set a special icon for .exe files? Every file in my windows apps have the same diamond icon, any different for the .exe would do it, just to find it more easily in a big list of files
<shiMMer> not istalled yet
<lianimator> I just installed 2 cards of 2GB RAM and free -m says total is 3037.. is something wrong?
<dmulholland> skill not showing after killall nm-applet and then launching from terminal shows no errors but also no applet
<dmulholland>  > ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> shiMMer: sudo apt-get install fbsetbg
<ActionParsnip1> dmulholland: sup?
<nogagplz> Guys, I made a shipit order a number of weeks ago, and what happened was they sent it but the sleeve never had a disk in it. In fact there was no disk to be seen. I've made a number of requests for a new one, clearly outlining what has happened but they all constantly get denied. Is there anything else that can be done, or should I just give up?
<dmulholland> ActionParsnip1, skill not showing after killall nm-applet and then launching from terminal shows no errors but also no applet
<meganox> sajuuk: http://pastebin.com/m24aa195a
<ActionParsnip1> dmulholland: then try kill -9 <pid> && nm-applet
<shiMMer> open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<scientes__> in interfaces it is 32, then i changes to 10 then 3
<sajuuk> lol thx, im such a fool
<Tyrath> ikonia: did you get that link?
<scientes__> desconecting me
<ActionParsnip1> shiMMer: i'd head into #fluxbox
<ikonia> Tyrath sorry I didn't I was on the phone
<dmulholland> ActionParsnip1, killed process already in terminal so what process am i putting in for pid
<shiMMer> ty
<scientes__> also i get get my ubuntu to route ipv6 right again
<snek> question about ubuntu64: is there any benefit to running the 64bit version instead of the 32bit version on a server if it has less than 4gb ram or is the speed increase negligible?
<sajuuk> how can I test my vga card's max resolution?
<scientes__> if you set up a tunnel with a netmask shouldnt it just be able to set routes up automatically?
<Slart> snek: I think you'll do fine with 32-bit.. at least I don't know of a reason
<ActionParsnip1> dmulholland: if you run the ps command again you will see the leftmost value is its PID
<scientes__> and ip doesnt want to take my routes
<Slart> snek: I still use 64bit myself.. but that's just for the coolness factor ;)
<dmulholland> ActionParsnip1, nm-applet isn't running
<ActionParsnip1> snek: if you are encoding / decoding stuff then 64bit is advantageous
<ActionParsnip1> dmulholland: hmm
<Tyrath> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1275809
<snek> Slart: yeah I run 64bit on my desktop since it has 4gb, but my little download server runs 32bit and was just thinking all of a sudden if there would be any use to upgrading it
<jmonreal> hey guys, i have a core2 duo with heron 64bits, and having a problem to recognize de 4gb of ram
<dmulholland> ActionParsnip1, only think that comes up is /usr/sbin/nm-system-settings --config /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<jmonreal> only sees 3gb
<meganox> sajuuk: i don't know where to find the max Virtual resolution your card supports though
<ikonia> Tyrath: got it
<snek> jmonreal: you might have to change something in your bios
<jmonreal> like what?
<sajuuk> meh i just go with 2048 x 2048
<jmonreal> snek, ?
<sajuuk> see wot happens
<meganox> sajuuk: you may only be able to stack your screens one above the other if they are wide
<Slart> jmonreal: run "uname -a" in a terminal.. paste the results here if it's only one line
<ActionParsnip1> dmulholland: try killing nm-applet and renaming its config file, then rerunning. you will have to reconfigure your connection
<snek> jmonreal: errrr i will have to look that one up, one sec
<Tyrath> ikonia: sweet. and no worries about the phone ;)
<sajuuk> they are both 15"
<sajuuk> 1024 is max
<nil> hi!
<meganox> 2048 x 2048 will probably work
<sajuuk> yeah
<meganox> good luck
<sajuuk> lets reboot :D
<meganox> or just logout ;)
<ikonia> Tyrath first warning is it's looking for  header that doesn't exist, which explains (maybe) why it has unknown functions
<sajuuk> yeah...
<snek> jmonreal: something like this: Go into the bios and enable the memory hole for 4 GB support. This option is located in CPU Configuration->Memory Settings->Memory Configuration->Hardware Memory Hole <- set this to enabled.
<sajuuk> lol it wouldn't let me save
<hmw> how can i set a special icon for .exe files? Every file in my windows apps have the same diamond icon, any different for the .exe would do it, just to find it more easily in a big list of files. tutorials tell me to go to .icons, but the icon set, i use is not there
<jmonreal> Linux turing 2.6.24-22-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 19:35:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jmonreal> Slart, ?
<sajuuk> gksudo gedit xorg.conf?
<jrib> jmonreal: do you see 4gb in your bios?
<fosco_> hmw: try /usr/share/icons
<jmonreal> snek, Ill restart and look up, ill tell you in a sec
<Slart> jmonreal: hmm.. so you're running the 64 bit kernel.. and still you only see 3GB when you have 4GB installed?
 * nil installed intrepid yesterday.
<jmonreal> Slart, yes
<meganox> /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  make a backup!
<snek> Slart: it's a bios thing i had the same problem with my Asus P5W DH Deluxe
<nil> I discovered that now the Xorg touchpad settings are handled by HAL. but the mouse preference tool doesn't offer any circular touchpad option. how can I switch back to the plain Xorg.conf settings for the touchpad?
<jrib> jmonreal: in my case it was called "memory remapping" or something similar
<sajuuk> saved, wish me luck
<Tyrath> ikonia: that's bizarre ause others haven't been having the same issue
<jmonreal> jrib, thanks ill see right away
<snek> jmonreal / jrib: true, it's not always called the same, differs a bit per mobo brand
<Tyrath> ikonia: can i quit and br
<Tyrath> ikonia: my irssi stuffed up again
<jrib> snek: stupidly enough, also asus
<snek> jrib: lol.. nice consitency they hold there at asus :)
<Tyrath> ikonia: i'm runing a script which is no longer running as it should
<meganox> where are gconf keys relating to HAL mounting internal drives?
<huiii> hello
<dmulholland> ActionParsnip1, still no joy but need to go to a lecture will try fix it later, at least internet works but i need nm-applet to launch vpn
<ActionParsnip1> hmw: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-302549.html
<jrib> meganox: desktop -> gnome -> volume manager?  Why?
<Tyrath> ikonia: it appears others have had similar problems on the ubuntu forums
<ikonia> Tyrath I can believe that
<ikonia> if a header is missing
 * Tyrath wonders wtf has happened to irssi
 * Tyrath is quite sad that he'll probably have to reinstall the application and loose all his settings
<hmw> ActionParsnip1 thanks, but i dont have a folder for mime types... :( "Minty Fresh" icon set
<ikonia> Tyrath drop teh wtf comments please
<Tyrath> ikonia: sorry
<ActionParsnip1> hmw: its just an example
<lianimator> I installed 4 GB ram, how do I check how much I actually have??
<meganox> jrib: i formatted 2 drives ext3 and can't mount them read-write by right-clicking in nautilus. also need to change labels
<Tyrath> ikonia: any ideas why it's not finding the headers?
<ikonia> Tyrath not on the system ?
<Tyrath> ikonia: ahh ok
<meganox> jrib: i don't understand how gnome mounts drives at all
<snek> lianimator: open a terminal and type "free -m" and it will tell you how much you have.. if it doesn't find the full 4GB you might need to change something in the BIOS
<lianimator> snek: it found 3037...
<snek> lianimator: are you running 64bit?
<lianimator> snek: nope. 32bit'
<jrib> !label > meganox
<ubottu> meganox, please see my private message
<snek> lianimator: that would be your problem then, you need to enable PAE to use more than 3GB then
<jrib> meganox: you set permissions on drives formatted as ext3 using chmod/chown
<sken> hello
<jrib> !permissions > meganox
<sajuuk> omg, it worked
<sken> does anybody know how can i convert videos to mp3 in ubuntu 8..10?
<lunaphyte_> i have a couple of computers running intrepid that have apache 2.2.9 on them.  when the apache service is started at boot, it complains "apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for <hostname>; apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName" - but if i then log in and stop/start apache, all is perfectly fine, with no complaints.  what could be wrong?
<sajuuk> I have a dual screen ubuntu setup
<Tyrath> ikonia: it's surprising because the install just recommends that I have a kernal with a version above 2.6.11
<_sdf_ra_> noone?
<sajuuk> meganox, I thank you
<EZAS> issues installing 8800GT
<ikonia> lunaphyte_ it can't get teh machines hostname so uses the localhost address
<EZAS> I've never used Ubuntu before
<lianimator> snek: isn't my limit at 4 GB?
<ikonia> Tyrath: kernel is not eh headers
<sajuuk> I wish to thank the guys who helped two nights ago
<Tyrath> ikonia: so what is?
<ataufik> does anyone know how to play WMV movie in Ibex? Currently Totem & Mplayer can not play that.... Thx
<sajuuk> now i need to set it up properly
<ikonia> Tyrath: depends what package contains that header
<jrib> ataufik: install w32codecs from the medibuntu repository
<erUSUL> !w32codecs | ataufik
<ubottu> ataufik: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lunaphyte_> ikonia: that much i know.  what i don't understand is why, moments later, it's able to just fine.
<ataufik> jrib, Thanks for quick response. I will try that now
<snek> lianimator: well, it's tricky.. the last 1gb is partly reserved for your vga card and other incomprehensible mumbo-jumbo like that ;)
<ikonia> Tyrath: and sometimes if a software is not well maintained they may not keep up to date with changes in the kernel so 2.6.11 or greater it works with, but anything over 2.6.20 it may fail
<sajuuk> At the moment my laptop monitor is the 'left' but i want it to be the right
<ikonia> lunaphyte_: because your dns can't resolve the hostname,
<ataufik> thx for quick response everyone
<snek> lianimator: if you want to use the full 4gb without problems it is recommended to use 64bit
<sajuuk> can i do the changes in resolution manager?
<lianimator> snek: ah. then.... it's fine right? I'm not actually wasting any?? 3GB is more than enough for me I think.. I'll use only about 2GB
<jrib> lunaphyte_: because it's just a warning.  Apache should be starting anyway
<meganox> jrib: can i just set perms on the mount point while it's mounted?  thought i needed to set uid and umask in mount options
<Tyrath> ikonia: i tried installing the old version via a make and still it couldn't find the headers :/. i'm going to apt the headers and see what luck I have
<ikonia> Tyrath apt the headers ? do you know what package they are in ?
<sken> does anybody know how can i convert videos to mp3 in ubuntu 8..10?
<snek> lianimator: well, it is still a small waste i guess, plus the 64bit version is a bit faster in general.. but if you will never use that much it won't make too much difference
<lunaphyte_> jrib: yeah, it does - but with wrong info, breaking things like rewriting in certain cases and use of certain envvars.
<ikonia> sken: mencoder
<jrib> meganox: yes, you have to set the permissions while it's mounted and you do it to the mount point (and anything under it).  uid and gid options make no sense for ext3 since it can handle permissions in the filesystem
<yaser> Hi, if I want to write a HowTo related to Wireless and Networking, which place of Ubuntu Forums should I put it?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: nothing works here :( , can i install only lilo through alternate cd?
<Tyrath> ikonia: it tells me sometimes... but i don't have to install them i don't think... it might be a simple symlink problem...
<sajuuk> omg done, thx meganox you made my day
<ikonia> arvind_khadri why do you want to install lilo
<sken> ikonia how can i install mencoder?
<rohdef> how do I make my laptop work with a projector
<lianimator> snek: thanks :)
<ikonia> sken: it's part of the mplayer package
<sajuuk> meganox, my hat is off to you
<lianimator> rohdef: what's your vga card?
<jrib> lunaphyte_: you should check the apache docs on what that should be.  I guess hostname works, but there are probably cases where you'd want something else.  #apache probably knows more
<meganox> sajuuk: glad it worked, i crashed X when i did it ;)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: is it not good to install that?
<sken> so?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you need to start giving more info instead of just keep saying "it doesn't work" I can't help you with "it doesn't work"
<snek> yaser: Tutorials & Tips would be a good place I think: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=100
<rohdef> lianimator, Intel something, it's an onboard
<sajuuk> i did that two days ago, i was prepared to do it
<sajuuk> good night all :D
<yaser> snek, thk
<ataufik> another question of WMV, currently I just installed VLC and Mplayer...  can I remove it and just use Totem?
<lianimator> rohdef: how are you going to connect the projector to the laptop?
<jrib> snek: ffmpeg would be another converting program
<rohdef> lianimator, normal VGA-cable
<sken> i have installed mencoder ikonia
<sken> i mean mplayer ikonia
<lianimator> rohdef: the blue big thing?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: the same error came up after i changed the UUID's ,error 17, and now i have fixed the MBR so that atleast i can boot into Windows
<EZAS> Nvidia  restricted drivers + reboot = black screen (8.04) - If I got to recovery, I will be able to see the login screen again, but then teh driver is disabled .. PLEASE HELP... please
<sken> does anybody know how can i convert videos to mp3 in ubuntu 8..10?
<EZAS> using an 8800GT 512MB
<rohdef> lianimator, eh? What blue thing?
<Matrix2323> Plz help dont run Windows Media center
<ActionParsnip1> ataufik: sure, you can remove anything you want that you don't need
<ikonia> arvind_khadri right get back to how you where with grub not working, then boot into a livecd, and lets fix this
<Tyrath> ikonia: ok i just checked the location of the headers it was checking and oddly i already have those headers installed...
<jrib> sken: ffmpeg or mencoder...
<meganox> jrib: thanks, my vfat USB drive was my only reference point.  there are no default options for ext2/3 in gconf.  of course there aren't!
<lianimator> rohdef: normal vga cable.. like a monitor?
<ActionParsnip1> Matrix2323: huh?
<ikonia> Tyrath check the location to see ifi t's in the include path
<sken> jrib which is better?
<jeaton> i installed ubuntu a little while ago, and now im unable to boot back into windows, it's still an option under GRUB, but it just says "starting up"
<rohdef> lianimator, yes like an old monitor, new digital monitors (like most lcd-monitors use DVI)
<Matrix2323> Ubuntu with wine dont run Windows media center, dont use my tuner tv
<chiliblue_> jeaton you get as far as the windows splash screen
<ActionParsnip1> jeaton: check your /boot/grub/menu.lst is correct
<Tyrath> ikonia: actually it says i must have read/write access to my kernal source tree
<tdreyer1> why does nautilus randomly start using 100% of my cpu?
<snek> Matrix2323: yeah i doubt that's going to work at all... you want to use a native Linux application
<jrib> sken: depends on your criteria of course.  Both will get the job done.  ffmpeg is newer and I tend to use that
<Tyrath> ikonia: do you know where the source tree is?
<ActionParsnip1> Matrix2323: xbmc can do all that, WMC is a windows app
<lianimator> rohdef: not sure on an intel card.. thought it might be nvidia.
<sken> jrib how can i install ffmpeg
<ikonia> Tyrath: /usr/src
<snek> Matrix2323: MythTV might be another option
<jrib> snek: use APT
<jeaton> chiliblue_: no, only the next screen after grub, where it just says "starting up.."
<snek> jrib: you keep using my nick, but you mean someone else :P
<Tyrath> ikonia: and I just chmod u+rw /usr/src ?
<ikonia> Tyrath: it is complaining about that header though, in clear english
<jrib> snek, sken: wow, you're right
<ikonia> Tyrath: why are you looking at permissisons when the error is in clear english
<Tyrath> ikonia: i'm trying to install the older driver. and the stack dump is saying i need read/write privs
<Matrix2323> but dont run in wine or crossover, for is very good
<ikonia> Tyrath look in /usr/src
<sken> jrib how can install ffmpeg?
<jeaton> ActionParsnip1: /boot/grub/menu.list should be correct, but i can paste it along with fdisk -l if you like?
<Tyrath> ikonia: it's there
<jrib> sken: use APT (apt-get or Synaptic)
<ActionParsnip1> jeaton: sure, put it in the same paste
<ActionParsnip1> Matrix2323: xbmc is a similar app, if you want WMC, use windows
<sken> jrib i installed it via command but ffmpeg didn't appear in menu
<Matrix2323> in virtual box working good windows media center??
<jrib> sken: it's command line
<hmw> ActionParsnip1 i give up, this is way too complicated, and i dont even have similar folders/file names. no "application/x-executeable" at all
<ActionParsnip1> Matrix2323: ive not used it in that context, give it a try. id use xbmc instead
<ActionParsnip1> hmw: i dont use gnome so i cant give first hand experience help
<Tyrath> ikonia: what's bizarre is it tells me the header directory is rwxrwxrwx - meaning all privs granted unless i'm mistaken
<ikonia> Tyrath: can you show me the exact error message please
<chiliblue_> what is the name of ubuntu 8.10?
<chiliblue_> is it still hardy
<ikonia> chiliblue_: no
<jrib> chiliblue_: intrepid ibex
<meganox> chiliblue_: Intrepid Ibex
<chiliblue_> intrepid thanks
<Pici> chiliblue_: Intrepid Ibex
<hmw> ActionParsnip1 as there are many people wanting similar things, i guess they will create a GUI solution sometime. I will practise my patience meanwhile ;-) thanks again.
<ikonia> chiliblue_: intrepid ibex
<ActionParsnip1> hmw: give it a looking into if you get bored
<meganox> jrib: to pick up my changed disk labels, do i need to restart hal?  I don't wan to reboot
<sken> jrib i installed ffmpeg via synaptic but it doesn't appear on the menu
<chfwiggum> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Joseph_K> Need some help getting the Intel 3945 ABG wireless device to work in Kubuntu 8.10 - driver (module) is loaded, 'wlan0' appears, but lshw reports that the device is disabled.  There is no RF killswitch (except maybe Fn-F5), so... what do I do?
<ActionParsnip1> chiliblue_: if you run lsb_release -a | grep -i code you will see what codename you have installed
<Ashgadgets> hello
<sken> pici pici firfirici
<Ashgadgets> i need the help
<jrib> sken: it's command line, not in the menu
<hmw> ActionParsnip1 i just wanted to install a game and wanted exe files to be marked differently. i should be able to solve it, but not now. i want to play now and hack tomorrow *g*
<Matrix2323> linux is for losseer!!
<_sdf_ra_> anyone?
<Ashgadgets> my apt is broken
<jrib> Matrix2323: do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<jrib> or that
<Pici> sken: And the point of that was?
<chiliblue_> thanks ActionParsnip1
<sken> soo how can i use ffmpeg jrib
<Terje_hansen> irssi
<fightskillz> Need some help editing a file that 'i am not the owner of'
<Tyrath> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1275830
<sken> pici for a joke men pici in my language means peach
<jrib> meganox: well the labels should be changed right away.  You just need to remount them.  With external disks you could just plug them in again.  Not sure what to do with the internal ones
<hmw> fightskillz you can use "sudo gedit <filename>"
<Ashgadgets> my apt is broken!
<Pici> !gksudo | hmw fightskillz
<ubottu> hmw fightskillz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<meganox> jrib: will just logout
<ActionParsnip1> hmw: use gksudo for gui apps dude
<jrib> sken: ffmpeg -i infile outfile
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok i am in the live cd and yeah i have made the linux disk to boot first now
<ActionParsnip1> hmw: sudo gedit is not advised
<jeaton> Action http://rafb.net/p/3vH52y16.html
<jrib> Ashgadgets: /how/ is it broken?
<hmw> ActionParsnip1 thanks... didnt know yet
<jeaton> ActionParsnip1:
<ikonia> Tyrath: thats not an error, thats just a warning
<Ashgadgets> jrib: seg faults
<hmw> ActionParsnip1 but sudo vim would have been ok, right?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri mega, so pastebin your menu.list from your machine (not the liveCD) and lets work it through
<ALLi> FXG
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok just a sec
<kebomix> hello, i cant upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 8,10 by ubuntu 8.10 cd ?
<fightskillz> thanks all
<tdreyer1> kebomix: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix only with the alt
<_sdf_ra_> anyone?
<tdreyer1> kebomix: sorry, misread :
<Ashgadgets> jrib: anything that can be done?
<ActionParsnip1> jeaton: looks fine
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | jeaton
<ubottu> jeaton: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jeaton> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> jeaton: that may help some
<sken> no such file or directory jrib
<kebomix> i pressed alt+f2 and typed gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" like ubuntu.com says , and it show me screen to type password then nothing happens !
<Tyrath> ikonia: ah k. so what where the errors down the bottom?
<jeaton> ill check it out, thanks
<jrib> Ashgadgets: pastebin the exact command and output.  And describe any ideas you have (ie what are the last things you did before the problem arose)
<jrib> sken: error messages without commands are half as useful as error messages with commands
<jrib> !paste > sken
<ubottu> sken, please see my private message
<fightskillz> wait now i'm getting "Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80309/
<remoteCTR1> gawd i hate this new network manager
<remoteCTR1> nothing works
<remoteCTR1> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ikonia> Tyrath well the first one that says the CFLAGS was changed, you may want to fix that, then you need to see more lines above what you've pasteed to find out the problem
<fightskillz> oh wait, that's probably my fault hold on
<Tyrath> ikonia: how could I do that?
<fightskillz> ya ok thanks it works
<Sapient> Hi, I am trying to pipe output of a command to "less", but the command requires a password to be entered interactively
<Tyrath> ikonia: that's all that appeared under me typing make in the console
<kebomix> anybody help me here
<Ashgadgets> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80310/
<jrib> Sapient: you probably just won't see "Password", but you can still type it
<julmumma> hi! i have installed package kubuntu-desktop (kde4). i didn't like it. how do I remove all that was installed?
<cjae> how long has 8.10 been out?
<nil> one month
<m1dn1ght> cjae: just over a month
<jrib> Ashgadgets: try strace, maybe someone will see something
<Ashgadgets> jrib: strace apt-get -f install ?
<Sapient> jrib: works, thanks
<ikonia> Tyrath well, something in the file Makefile in the source dir changes CFLAGS, I suggest you fix that or go back to using the current version of the code
<kebomix> i cant upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 by cd ?!!
<erUSUL> !puregnome | julmumma
<ubottu> julmumma: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<meganox> julmumma: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<cjae> m1dn1ght, any good? I switched from ubuntu
<ataufik> hello I am back... Just install w32codecs from medibuntu and its dependencies but the file still can't be played... any advice?
<arvind_khadri> kebomix: use a alternate cd
<sken> i installed ffmpeg and mencoder but doesn't appear on the menu
<sken> any clue?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri almost there ?
<jrib> sken: I told you already they are command line programs...
<cjae> m1dn1ght, @ 8.04 cause ubuntu was getting to unstable for me and switching kernels too much
<ikonia> cjae ubuntu never switches kernel versions
<cjae> ikonia, what
<sken> but i don't know how to use them jrib
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ya i feel so... as now its correct the drives are being pointed correctly
<ikonia> cjae ubuntu keeps the same kernel versions as when the release was launched
<sken> any other non-command line programms
<ikonia> arvind_khadri sorry no, I missed your link
<jrib> sken: I told you how to use ffmpeg in a simple case.  And when you gave me an error message, I asked you to pastebin the command you used along with the error
<DarkKnight> hey i m not finding the right driver for my printer...can anyone help
<julmumma> erUSUL, meganox: thanks
<Ashgadgets> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80311/
<jerbear> i'm using freenx, and anything that uses named colors (rgb.txt) doesn't work? anyone have any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80309/ here it is
<ikonia> thanks
<cjae> ikonia, are you sure you are no misunderstaing me cause I have clearly saw the updater do it and install more kernels links in grub
<cjae> -s
<sken> how can i pastebin it jrib?
<ikonia> cjae it installs the same kernel base
<ikonia> cjae: the base never changes
<jrib> Ashgadgets: doesn't mean much to me, don't know
<jrib> !paste > sken
<ubottu> sken, please see my private message
<m1dn1ght> cjae: I still use 8.04 because I have some dodgy hardware that intrepid doesn't like
<arvind_khadri> !alternate > kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix, please see my private message
<Ashgadgets> jrib: does it have anything to do with the distro not getting updated?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: my advice to you would be - just to get this working change the root=UUID=blah line to root=/dev/sda7 or what ever the correct option is
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: then once it's booted - change it tot he correct uuid
<ataufik> hello I am back... Just install w32codecs from medibuntu and its dependencies but the WMV file still can't be played in Totem... any advice?
<sken> i pasted it jrib
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: and before doing that install grub again to where?
<meganox> cjae: they are security and stability updates and are recommended to install. should not break anything
<jrib> sken: give us the url
<ikonia> arvind_khadri exactly as you had it before
<sken> what url?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: to the place where windows is present right?
<psicobra> hi all
<snek> ataufik: have you tried playing it with VLC? it seems pretty good at WMV files these days from what I could tell just a few days ago when I tested it
<sken> what url jrib?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri no, the root option needs to be where ubuntu was (1,6) and the other the boot drive mbr (hd0)
<jrib> sken: that you got when you pasted it
<psicobra> i have just installed a sound card with optical out spdif how do i make it work?
<jerbear> i'm using freenx, and anything that uses named colors (rgb.txt) doesn't work? anyone have any ideas?
<wisnut> Intrepid 64 - anyone know of a real fix for java crashing firefox?
<Jim_Raynor> Howdy, boys
<ataufik> snek : hahaha... I just remove VLC and Mplayer, I thought w32codecs can resolve the problem of playing WMV play with Totem
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok as the present situation goes ubuntu is in (0,6) so the mbr would be in?
<snek> ataufik: oh ok haha
<creek23_> what cvs gui do you use?
<snek> ataufik: one moment, i will see if they play in totem on my machine at home
<cjae> meganox, ya I know but was annoying and on occaision it did mess stuff up
<jrib> Ashgadgets: I doubt it.  Did you try googling 'apt-get segfault'.  I think I've seen someone asking about this before, so you might get some hits that can give you some ideas
<creek23_> hello. what cvs gui do you guys use?
<Jim_Raynor> I upgraded to 8.10 and now I can't connect to encrypted networks
<ikonia> arvind_khadri I thought ubuntu was on your hd1 drive
<Jim_Raynor> even WEP ones
<Jim_Raynor> :/
<jrib> creek23_: who still uses cvs? :/
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i have fixed the mbr so that windows boots and windows is in the second drive....
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i changed the booting order so that windows could boot
<Ashgadgets> jrib: will see that
<ikonia> arvind_khadri right so it's hd0,7 for the root,
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: which drive is the default boot device
<ataufik> snek : the error message was :   "The stream is encrypted and decription is not supported"
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: the drive which has linux.... (as of now)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: thats hd0
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: setup is (hd0) then too
<Lartza_> how can you run program from terminal so it wont close when you close terminal?
<snek> ataufik: ah you are trying to stream a file? or is it a stream you ripped to your hdd?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok so root(hd0,6) setup(hd0)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: then change the UUID in menu.lst
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: that looks good
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: right?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: thats tright
<wisnut> removed gcj 4.3 base, same problem, disable "java" in FF preferences, all seems to be well except now any java application doesn't run. . . . .
<jrib> Lartza_: disown the job after you run it (COMMAND & disown), or use nohup (nohup COMMAND), or use screen
<jrib> !screen > Lartza_
<ubottu> Lartza_, please see my private message
<snek> ataufik: a normal wmv plays fine in my totem
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: thanks..will do it and report back
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: hardcode it tot he correct /dev/sd$ settings
<hmw> Lartza_ type: programname &
<ataufik> snek : I just download the file from torrent and its format already WMV
<meganox> cjae: well any release will always have kernel updates enabled by default
<psicobra> any one
<psicobra> wow major lag
<rimas123> hello, does anyone know a way to create ufs fs on linux? :/
<sken> what the fuck can anybody help me
<jrib> hmw: that won't work
<jerbear> i'm using freenx, and anything that uses named colors (rgb.txt) doesn't work? anyone have any ideas?
<psicobra> hopefully some one got my question but if not i have just installed anew sound card with spdof optical out the card is detected and working from what i can tell but how do i make the optical work
<jrib> sken: please watch your language.  And I am helping you.  You never gave me the url to your pastebin....
<snek> ataufik: now it gets weird, i don't even have w32codecs installed and the wmv plays lol
<sken> i gave it
<meganox> rimas123: you may be able to do it at install time using the alternate cd
<hmw> jrib - sorry... "gksudo ... &" did work (i checked before i told it) - why doesnt do it without gksudo?
<ataufik> what????
<sken> what the fuck is url?
<Jim_Raynor> I feel you, guys... any insights on what may be my issue? or is it a bug on the Ibex?
<sken> i told you i gave it
<wisnut> sken - chill out
<jrib> sken: please stop with the language.  After you hit "submit" at paste.ubuntu.com, what does your address bar in your browser say?
<sken> fuckk off wisnut
<Flynsarmy> Are there any firewalls for linux that have allow/deny popups like the windows ones? I've heard of firestarter and ip tables and don't care
<snek> someone's looking for a kicking me thinks ;)
<ActionParsnip1> sken: url == the address you type in the address bar
<ActionParsnip1> skenwhen you paste you go to a new address, we need that address
<hmw> Flynsarmy try noscript plugin in firefox
<wisnut> thanks jrib
<kebomix> my title bar appear behind  upper toolbar when i open any window , and i have to move window always to make it appear , how to fix that guys http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjb3.png ?
<ataufik> sken : may I know your Totem version? Mine is 2.24.3 using Gstreamer 0.10.21
<hmw> kebomix you using compiz?
<Flynsarmy> hmw: that doesn't do what i asked
<snek> ataufik: do an aptitude search gstreamer0.10-plugins-
<ActionParsnip1> snek: being abusive is a great way to get added to peoples ignore list
<snek> ataufik: i have the following packages installed: bad, base, good, ugly
<endo602> anyone here use optical out for audio?
<matrix223> Fedora is great,
<ataufik> snek : okay... I will do update
<Jim_Raynor> It used to work fine on the Heron... I know that I'm not alone on that one, right people?
<kebomix> hmw: yes
<snek> ataufik: gstreamer plugins are what totem uses to play media files in general
<wisnut> okay - so has anyone had issues with java on FF, Intrepid 64, tried posted 'fixes' and nothing works?
<ActionParsnip1> matrix223: i find it bloated but if it works for yuo then cool :)
<rimas123> meganox : thanks, but i dont have alt cd and my optical drive isnt working:)
<hmw> kebomix if you already have the compiz settings manager installed, you just need to activate the plugin "Place Windows" afair
<ActionParsnip1> wisnut: use icedtea
<snek> ActionParsnip1: you're right, i forgot about that function in IRC.. haven't used it in years :)
<ataufik> snek : can I use this syntax : apt-get install gstreamer0.10* to install all gstreamer codec?
<snek> ataufik: hmm that would install a bit too much i think.. one sec i'll make a pastebin for ya
<Lartza_> will deb package for debian sid work in gutsy?
<wisnut> when i run 'java -version' I show IcedTea6 1.3.1 (6b12-0ubuntu6) Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b12)
<ActionParsnip1> ataufik: you coul try: apt-cache search gstreamer | grep codec
<matrix223> odiosos, babosos, ya no queremos osos
<Flynsarmy> Are there any firewalls for linux that have allow/deny popups like the windows ones?
<sken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80326/
<ActionParsnip1> wisnut: whats it show in about:plugins in your rowser?
<sken> wisnutttttttttt hahhaha
<tiyowan> Is there any good reason not to just use amarok for music and vlc for video? :-)
<jrib> sken: by "infile" I meant the path to the input file and by "outfile" I meant the name of the output file.  So something like: ffmpeg -i foo.avi foo.mp3
<Lartza_> will deb package for debian sid work in gutsy?
<Jim_Raynor> come on, guys... throw me a little attention here!
<jrib> Lartza_: no, not in general.  Use the ubuntu repositories
<ActionParsnip1> !debian | Lartza_
<ubottu> Lartza_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jurism> quick question about network/interfaces what is broadcast and network. are they the same as preffered and alternate DNS server in WIndowsXP?
<Lartza_> too old
<ataufik> ActionParsnip1, : thank you... will try
<Lartza_> my firend needs wesnoth 1.4.6
<jrib> Lartza_: what exactly is too old?
<tiyowan> Jim_Raynor: What's the problem?
<Lartza_> on gutsy rep its 1.2.6
<wisnut> default, demo print, divx, gcj (i think this is the problem), quick time, shockware, totem, windows media player
<reqqit> 'sup guys - so, on modems, screw my conexant winmodem - are there supported USB hardware Fax/Modems?
<Lartza_> for debian sid it would be 1.4.6
<sken>  this is how am i gone use ffmpeg jrib?
<Jim_Raynor> I can't connect to encrypted wifi networks since I upgraded to the Ibex
<ActionParsnip1> jurism: broadcast is the broadcast address, network is the network address
<jrib> sken: yes, that's how you use it
<snek> ataufik: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<rom_> oh putain
<tiyowan> !hcl reqqit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hcl reqqit
<Jim_Raynor> It worked fine before... also, clean install offers the same result
<kebomix> hmw: thx that worked
<ActionParsnip1> jurism: in a class c network, the last octet will be 255 for broadcast and 0 for network
<Jim_Raynor> No encrypted networking for Raynor
<snek> anyone notice how gstramer devs were influenced by the movie The Good, The Bad & The Ugly? lol
<reqqit> hcl? sounds interesting - what is hcl, I hope on topic and relevant to my interests
<terramoto> hi! could someone help me please? im having problems changing the splash screen...
<jurism> thank You!
<jrib> !info wesnoth gutsy-backporst | Lartza_, more recent in backports
<reqqit> tiyowan, is this relevant to my interests?
<ubottu> gutsy-backporst is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<ataufik> snek & ActionParsnip1 : using syntax apt-cache search.. found this : gstreamer0.10-pitfdll - GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows binary codecs
<jrib> liar
<ActionParsnip1> jurism: to clarify:
<jrib> !info wesnoth gutsy-backports | Lartza_, more recent in backports
<ubottu> wesnoth (source: wesnoth): fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.4-1~gutsy1 (gutsy-backports), package size 2917 kB, installed size 6656 kB
<tiyowan> !hcl | reqqit
<ubottu> reqqit: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<matrix223> Fedora Rlz, adolf ubuntu
<Lartza_> jrib: but is it 1.4.6?
<Lartza_> its 1.4-1
<jrib> Lartza_: right
<never2far> hi ...i tried to make a cron ...but it doesn't work ..also tried to restart crond from /etc/init.d/crond restart
<never2far> any one have a clue ?
<tiyowan> reqqit: Check out the list, find a compatible modem, and you're all set.
<snek> ataufik: i don't have that installed, but if my line doesn't help you could try it
<Lartza_> he is updating but not sure will it be 1.4.6
<ActionParsnip1> jurism: 192.168.0.1/24 would have a subnet mask 255.255.255.0 network 192.168.0,0 and broadcast 192.168.0.255
<tiyowan> Jim_Raynor: What wireless card are you using?
<ataufik> snek : okay... will try one by one then...
<student> 嗨
<terramoto> i followed the wiki guide but it didnt change the splash screen :\
<Jim_Raynor> Broadcomm
<snek> ataufik: the weird thing is totem asks me if it can't play a file if i want to install the codec.. it doesn't do that for you? (i'm running 8.10)
<endo602> I am having a problem gettin gmy optical out for my xfi audio card to work, the analog jacks work
<Jim_Raynor> Anyway, tiyowan... it worked fine with the Heron
<jurism> 192.168.2.255 and 192.168.2.0? I am runnning windows XP + virtualbox+ ubuntu server and I am trying to host a web server on Ubuntu. I will try Your settings :)
<student> 哈囉
<jrib> !tw | student
<ubottu> student: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<snek> endo602: optical under linux is a problem, let alone x-fi optical.. you're lucky it even works with analog plugs, the drivers are brand new
<kebomix> guys , i did instructions on this page http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=ipw2200 and i lost my wireless connection ?!!!
<sken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80331/
<ataufik> snek & ActionParsnip1 : gstreamer0.10-pitfdll installed and still can't play the WMV, I will try snek's advice
<Jim_Raynor> WPA, WEP... no issues on that version... BUT when I updated to Ibex, game over man!
<sken> jrib didn't work
<tiyowan> Jim_Raynor: hold on
<endo602> snek should i just stay with windows until its resolved?
<azfira> ibe_kom
<snek> endo602: yeah, x-fi is nowhere near complete support under linux
<jrib> sken: you need to be in the directory that youtube.YouTube_-_eisai_sto_myalo_kati_magiko.flv is in
<ActionParsnip1> jurism: yeah the ip will be 192.168.2.x with netmask 25.255.255.0. network 192.168.2.0. broadcast 192.168.2.255
<endo602> sounds like the best advice i heard in awhile
<endo602> i got ubuntu running on a vm
<endo602> under vista
<endo602> and the sound works
<sken> you mean to copy paste the video in command  line jrib?
<endo602> but i will leave it at that
<snek> endo602: it's using the vmware driver then, that's different
<jurism> OK. do I need to add DNS server as local IP or my ISP DNS server IP?
<jrib> sken: no, I mean you are now in ~ (/home/dimitris) in the command line.  But your video is not in ~, it is somewhere else right?  You want to 'cd' to that directory that it is in
<sken> explain jrib
<meganox> jurism: router IP if you have a router
<tiyowan> Jim_Raynor: Could you open up a terminal and type iwconfig and see what it says please.
<jurism> ok, thank You!
<sken> i don't understand jrib explain
<jrib> sken: where is the video?  What folder?
<Tyrath> ikonia: thanks for the help, i'll fiddle around a bit and see how i go
<Dabbu> is there any GUI for MySQL ?
<ajax4> Hey guys....anyone know how I can mount bin/cue images?
<never2far> how can i add a script to start at some time using crontab ?
<ikonia> Dabbu: mysqladmin ?
<sken> in the videos folder jrib
<jrib> !iso > ajax4
<ubottu> ajax4, please see my private message
<jrib> sken: so run this command first: cd ~/Videos
<creek23_> Dabbu, try 'apt-cache search mysql gui'
<Jim_Raynor> tiyowan, http://pastebin.com/fa66344c
<Dabbu> ikonia: what is this ?
<ikonia> Dabbu a gui for mysql
<Pici> !info mysql-admin
<ubottu> mysql-admin (source: mysql-gui-tools): GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0~rc12-2.2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1640 kB, installed size 5172 kB
<sken> then jrib?
<never2far> i tried using crontab -e then i have added this line: 45 15 * * * /home/user/bin/zenty.sh
<ataufik> snek : so many library have to be downloaded, total 46MB
<Dabbu> ikonia: i have installed MySQL and start it from init.d but don't know how to proceed ?
<jrib> sken: then run your command again
<ajax4> jrib: Thanks
<ikonia> Dabbu you asked for a gui, I'pici has just told you the name of the gui package
<snek> ataufik: hmm ok, but then it WILL play EVERYTHING hehe
<ikonia> I/pici
<ataufik> snek : no worries... thanks
<snek> ataufik: i hadn't really noticed since i download at 1MB/s at home.. nothing takes long :)
<ataufik> so while waiting my codecs dowloaded, anyone know XChat sript to filter message from inviter, bot, etc?
<Flynsarmy> Are there any firewalls for linux that have allow/deny popups like the windows ones?
<tiyowan> Jim_Raynor: Everything seems to be fine. Do you know the hex key of the network you're trying to connect to? We could try connecting to it manually to narrow down the problem.
<psicobra>  i have just installed anew sound card with spdif optical out the card is detected and working from what i can tell but how do i make the optical work
<rh_ayb> hi all
<sken> jrib and where the file is saved now?
<Jim_Raynor> Yes, i know it
<usamahashimi> Hello everyone!
<Jim_Raynor> as i said, it worked fine on 8.04
<usamahashimi> Is it possible to auto hybernate my system and then after few minutes auto powre on again?
<sken> ok jrib thx
<sken> i found it
<sken> Thanks a lot jrib
<jrib> sken: no problem
<shyam_k> my friend have almost similar lspci as in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382598 what could be the solution?
<Jim_Raynor> but on 8.10 it doesn't, regardless of the type of encryption selected AND also, when NetworkManager queries me again for the password, it replaces it for some sort of hash
<shyam_k> and the same problem that he can't connect to net
<shyam_k> ls /dev/eth* returns no such file or directory
<wisnut> ActionParsnip1: installed icedtea6-plugin, and now it works!  Thanks for helping in the right direction
<shyam_k> uh ok leave the last one:)
<ActionParsnip1> wisnut: its not a full java implementation but its not bad
<shyam_k> he can't connect to net anyway he is having an nvidia mother board with amd64 system..
<thiebaude> yo yo yo
<tiyowan> Jim_Raynor: Please open up a terminal and type the following cmds then:
<ataufik> anyone know XChat sript to filter message from inviter, bot, etc?
<wisnut> works on applets I need to use regularly, so that will be just fine for now. . . wierd that it asked for a cache directory though. . . . .
<ikonia> ataufik /join #xchat
<rsa_md5> is py3k in the hardy repos already?
<usamahashimi> Is it possible to auto hibernate my system and then after few minutes auto power on again?
<tiyowan> Jim_Raynor: sudo ifconfig wlan1 down, sudo dhclient -r wlan1, sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
<ataufik> ikonia, thanks and sorry if my question is OOT
<Caesi> hullo, does anyone know how I can force skype to use oss?
<Jim_Raynor> already did that and no connection to the network
<shyam_k> Caesi: go join welte to go to court:)
<Caesi> ? :)
<tiyowan> Jim_Raynor: sudo iwconfig wlan1 essid "ESSID_HERE", sudo iwconfig wlan1 key HEX_KEY, sudo iwconfig wlan1 key open ,sudo iwconfig wlan1 mode Managed, sudo dhclient wlan1
<shyam_k> Caesi: hearld welte had a win over skype phones for gpl violations
<jrib> rsa_md5: nope, just compile it with make alt-install yourself
<Caesi> shyam_k: wait, I have to google this
<shyam_k> Caesi: if you want Free Software replacements for skype, checkout wengophone, latest empathy and last but not least ekiga
<Caesi> can I use the same protocol for skype in ekiga?
<Caesi> @ shyam_k
<shyam_k> na
<Caesi> hmm
<Caesi> shite :)
<FloodBot2> Caesi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<outboard> is there a know issue with installing ubuntu as a dual boot to a disk with windows and a novel login client installed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> outboard Define novel login client
<ActionParsnip1> outboard: shouldnt be any
<shyam_k> Caesi: the format is hiddenn and so they are accused of tapping your phone calls to us gov..
<Caesi> wtf?! I have one of those skype phones (in UK)
<ataufik> How to make NetworkManager 0.7.0 recognize my novatel wireless merlin U630 modem?
<outboard> definition : client made byy novel to run on windows to allow access to novel networks
<Jack_Sparrow> outboard ty
<DarkKnight> can anyone help me get the drivers for my new printer
<shyam_k> Caesi: i read it somewhere.. whether that news has proof or not.. there is no wonder if they do so.. coz by accepting such a proprietary format, we have granted them to take our control..
<tiyowan> Hey DarkKnight, did last night's solution work?
<Jack_Sparrow> shyam_k OT
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; no....but i found that there are some other problems...
<shyam_k> Jack_Sparrow: sorry.. half of free software is also freedom na? thats why.
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; can u check this out   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000889
<shyam_k> Jack_Sparrow: after all free software is a political movement..
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > shyam_k
<ubottu> shyam_k, please see my private message
<Caesi> shyam_k: I don't really get what happened in the Welte vs. Skype case
<mr_bmh> whois onyx
<shyam_k> Jack_Sparrow: okay..sorry..
<Jack_Sparrow> Caesi Please take it to another room
<Flynsarmy> Are there any firewalls for linux that have allow/deny popups like the windows ones?
<Caesi> ok sry @ Jack_Sparrow
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: Is that what you're seeing when you run hp setup?
<ataufik> anyone know how to make NetworkManager 0.7.0 recognize my novatel merlin U630 modem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy most people nevber have the need like they do in windows
<noah> hiiiii
<Jack_Sparrow> ataufik have you looked it up in supported hardware
<shyam_k> Jack_Sparrow: ne idea with my amd system? my friend has the worst configuration that i have seen. he dont have his printer working and neither gets the ethernet card..
<shyam_k> s/my amd/my friend's amd/
<Jack_Sparrow> shyam_k  have you looked it up in supported hardware
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; ya...so i just went to my synaptic manager and installed PyQt...and i restarted my system...but it didnt work still
<ataufik> Jack_Sparrow : please give me the URL so I can check it
<ActionParsnip1> ataufik: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-99333.html
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<slayton> DarkKnight, does your printer have an ethernet port?
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow, If you have a monthly download limit and programs are constantly accessing the internet checking for updates etc then it's nice
<tyfoo> ich hatte vor einigen wochen mal ein super shellprogramm zum wiederherstellen von JPEGs. einfach das laufwerk angegeben und los ging es. kann mir evtl jemand sagen, wie das heißt?
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow, that didn't answer my question though :(
<ActionParsnip1> !de | tyfoo
<ubottu> tyfoo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tiyowan> DarkKnight: Hmm, I can't help you further. I'm still pretty new at this myself; someone else here probably can.
<noah> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<shyam_k> slayton: seems you aimed on me? my friend has a canon lbp3000 printer and he is having an nvidi a mother board
<tyfoo> sorry, some weeks ago, i had to recover some JPEGs from a Card. I found a shellapp which did this easily (i jast had to know the path to the drive). does anyone remember the name of this tool?
<DarkKnight> slayton; i actually have no idea about that,...and i don't know how the ethernet port looks like....but i did make connections...i mean i m getting power and i also connected my printer to the back of CPU
<slayton> DarkKnight, so does your printer have a plug for a network cable?
<c0re__> hi is there any apps for read/write sms for GC89
<tiyowan> slayton: DK's got a USB connection, those HP cables.
<ActionParsnip1> shyam_k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134937
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow, also didn't answer my question. I've heard of firestarter, i've heard of ip tables and that's not what i'm looking for
<ActionParsnip1> shyam_k: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947310
<Caesi> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<DarkKnight> tiyowan; no probs...thanq 4 trying 2 help me
<Jack_Sparrow> shyam_k the ethernet is a $5 problem, get a card that is supported well.  the printer is another issue.  There is a reason they give away canon printers free with a purchase, canon knows what they are worth.
<kaikai> salut
<slayton> !fr  | kaikai,  salut!
<ubottu> kaikai,  salut!: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DarkKnight> slayton;; there r only 2 ports that r visible..one for power and other for connecting 2 my cpu
<Jack_Sparrow> shyam_k there are solutions to the printer problem but they are not free
<slayton> DarkKnight, ok never mind... hmmm...
<ataufik> ActionParsnip1 : just read the link page you gave me. But the problem of mine is since I am using Intrepid the hardware can be recognized well but to dial to the internet I have to use wvdial. NM can not recognized the modem and can not list the modem in the mobile broadband tab.
<snek> i want to get cpu frequency scaling working on my socket 754 Amd Sempron 3400+... any body have any ideas? i've tried a few tutorials already but cant find a sollution that works (although I had it working under Debian Lenny before, but of course I forgot to write down how I did that...)
<ActionParsnip1> shyam_k: http://software.canon-europe.com/files/soft31118/software/CAPTDRV180.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip1> ataufik: ive never set this up, i can only give links man
<ataufik> ActionParsnip1 : ok... nws
<ActionParsnip1> ataufik: maybe someone else can help, or try later on
<riz0n> after i kill Xvnc in ubuntu, how can i restart it?
<shyam_k> Jack_Sparrow: thanks a lott. /me reading those links.. i am looking only for free software solutions.. hmm he will have to change;-)
<shyam_k> ActionParsnip1: thanks i had a play with the printer when he was having lenny..it seem i have to repeaet the same here too..
<[c0re]> hi is there any apps for read/write sms for GC89
<shyam_k> ActionParsnip1: thanks ill check it up.
<riz0n> i figured it out, xinetd
<ActionParsnip1> shyam_k: theres a driver you can compile
<zaraki_sama> ataufik, i use an GT fusion from option its a PCMCIA modem, when i pluged in intrepid automatically recognized it, then we choose our country and the provider, if the provider not exist i pick one and setting up the provider manually
<shyam_k> ActionParsnip1: yeah i had a try on that for lenny..it should be ok with the printer now.. can only try it out by this weekend..
<ataufik> zaraki_sama : can you setup the connection profile with your modem into NM manager?
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow, Is the answer to my question 'no' ?
<shyam_k> as shown here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382598 its wierd with lspci it dont tell about the ethernet controller at all!!!!
<shyam_k> ActionParsnip1: ^^:)
<Intrepid_Doesnt> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy I have not seen one that acts in that way, but it does not mean someone somewhere has not written one.
<Joe2> Hi, I have a problem with my nforce2 audio after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10. Anyone here any good with audio problems? I get no response from #ubuntu-audio-help :-(
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | Joe2
<ubottu> Joe2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe2 try /j #alsa
<Intrepid_Doesnt> tiyowan, I'm Jim_Raynor
<Joe2> K, thanks.
<Intrepid_Doesnt> Can you send me once again the commands? I had to switch to wired and couldn't find a cable
<on5sl> anybody an idea on this? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000970
<rchase> Disk /dev/sda: 750.1 GB, 750156374016 bytes
<rchase> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders
<rchase> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<rchase> Disk identifier: 0x000e3a08
<rchase> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot2> rchase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rchase> /dev/sda1   *           1        1305    10482381    7  HPFS/NTFS
<zaraki_sama> ataufik, what do you mean?, i only pluged it in and intrepid automatically recognized it, does intrepid not automatically recognized your modem?
<ActionParsnip1> rchase: please dont flood like that
<JackWinter> i find that once it's started using swap my system slows down alot, and even if i close down apps and go to all open apps it seems to keep stuff in swap.  is there a way to flush the swap so everything os moved to ram and the swap is emptied again ?
<ActionParsnip1> rchase: imagine if 10 people in here did exactly that, the channel would be unreadable with the scrolling
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip1 FYI when a person gets booted by the bot, they do already get that message before the bot un-mutes them
<thiebaude> yup
<ActionParsnip1> Jack_Sparrow: cool
<Jack_Sparrow> np\
<jokkaa> Does anyone have something fun to do with ubuntu? just to get the time goin
<Caesi> !ekiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<ActionParsnip1> jokkaa: frets on fire ?
<tiyowan> jokkas: Customize it?
<jokkaa> ActionParsnip1, hu?
<ataufik> zaraki_sama : intrepid can automatically recognize my merlin U630. Can you set dialing profile in NM connection setting (under mobile broadband tab)
<thiebaude> jokkaa: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> jokkaa you are offtopic, but games are always a good place to start.
<riz0n> Just curious, I want to create a script that is capable of determining the process # identified from ps -A | grep Xvnc, then kill it, anyone have any pointers on what i should do to make this work
<ActionParsnip1> jokkaa: ts like guitar hero but for linux
<jokkaa> Jack_Sparrow, games realy just mess things up:P
<Jack_Sparrow> riz0n Best choice is to find a programming channel
<jonsmith1982> so i've just installed ubuntu and realised i need a newer ath5k driver, any tips on compiling the kernel for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hmw> what could it be, when i hear a sinus tone with a frequency different at different refresh rates? i turned down the volume but the tune stays
<Joe2> Hmm, those sites are only telling me stuff I've already tried. I don't have issues with "no sound", it's just that the sound is corrupted now :-( It was fine before the upgrade but now I get screwed up audio. Some bits of left, some bits of right, some low freqs, some high freqs. It's just garbled :-(
<hmw> i've got a CRT
<rchase> ActionParsnip1: I am really sorry about that, it was a putty screw up :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe2 /j #alsa and they will show you how to reinstall the alsa sound driver
<zaraki_sama> ataufik, my device worked fine with hardy and intrepid, and yes i can setup my ISP profile manually with NM
<Joe2> OK. It's likely to be alsa rather than pulse then?
<tiyowan> Joe2: Have you tried terminal -> killall pulseaudio ?
<ActionParsnip1> rchase: its ok amn, just use pastebin next time and we're all cool :)
<rchase> yeah, that's what I meant to do:
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw high pitched sounds coming from your crt are not a good sign
<riz0n> ok then let me ask this, when using ps -A, is there another switch i can use that will limit the output to ONLY the pid
<thiebaude_> just switching from pidgin to xchat
<rchase> Could somebody look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80339/ and tell me if sda5 & sda6 are logical partitions within /sda3?  Just need another set of eyes.
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow they come from the speakers
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe2 Pulse has its own set of issues.
<rchase> I set this up a long time ago, and can't remember if my /home partition is /sda5.  I am preparing to install intrepid.
<Joe2> I did do that, but it didn't make any diff, or rather, I just lose audio altogether.
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw k
<hmw> only at 1280 i cant hear any. probably freq too high
<ataufik> zaraki_sama : that is my problem, can setup my profile with NM. therefore, I have to manually run wvdial
<ActionParsnip1> rchase: run mount, it will tell you whats mounted where
<lxuserNewbie> hi everyone, got question here. which type of external microphone is/are supported by ubuntu? because the build in not work on my laptop(DELL XPS 1730)
<on5sl> anybody an idea on this? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000970 i really don't know what it could be...
<Jack_Sparrow> rchase is it running now?
<jrib> rchase: mount it and check
<ataufik> zaraki_sama : that is my problem, can NOT setup my profile with NM. therefore, I have to manually run wvdial
<rchase> ActionParsnip1: thx
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow and its defintively a clean sine wave
<Joe2> I went from 8.04 kubuntu to 8.10 ubuntu (via dist upgrade then ubuntu-desktop). So pulse wasn't in the equation before?
<zaraki_sama> ataufik, the very 1st thing NM will let you choose your country and ISP provider, yoy have done that?
<ActionParsnip1> lxuserNewbie: most mics plug into the soundcard, get the soundcard configured and you can use any
<tiyowan> on5sl: sda1-4 are always primary partitions. Everything above is logical.
<Pretto> where can i found information about  the header info on rc scripts used by update-rc.d
<Pretto> ?
<jokkaa> !programming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming
<jokkaa> !3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<Jack_Sparrow> jokkaa try /j #bash
<ataufik> zaraki_sama, NM never ask me that
<lxuserNewbie> ActionParsnip1: well how to do that? I don't know... :(
<Joe2> Is there a decent channel for pulse?
<rchase> oh that's got it.  thx people.  sorry for the flood, i hate putty.
<javaJake> Anyone know how to stop Flash from getting sound at all? It seems to lock up whenever it doesn't get what it wants, so I want to make it go to /dev/null or something :P
<ActionParsnip1> lxuserNewbie: lspci will tell you what it is, you can websearch from there
<Intrepid_Doesnt> tiyowan, I'm Jim_Raynor
<zaraki_sama> ataufik, you can setup ISP profile by right click the NM and choose edit connection, try that 1st
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lxuserNewbie> ActionParsnip1: thank for answer.
<on5sl> tiyowan: what do you mean? It's not my primary partitions that are the problme but mounting my sama..?
<tiyowan> Intrepid_Doesnt: ok
<Intrepid_Doesnt> Can you send me once again the commands? I had to switch to wired and couldn't find a cable
<ed__> where are the rules stored for iptables? I can't see them in /etc
<jonsmith1982> where can i find the right repository when i haven't got an internet connection on ubuntu? 8.10 i have and i'd like a newer kernel.
<tiyowan> Intrepid_Doesnt: I'm sorry...the commands to do what?
<Intrepid_Doesnt> Quick recap
<jrib> !iptables > ed__
<ubottu> ed__, please see my private message
<Caesi> Anyone have an idea on how I can force Ekiga to use OSS? :)
<Intrepid_Doesnt> I can't connect to encrypted wireless (be it WEP o WAP), unencrypted works fine... It used to work ok on 8.04 but upgrading to 8.10 broke it
<tiyowan> Intrepid_Doesnt: Oh right. Got it. Hang on.
<sken> does anynody knows how to use mencoder because ffmpeg suck
<on5sl> tiyowan: will you reply after Intrepid_Doesnt's problem is solved?
<ed__> jrgp, lol thanks I was on that page before I missed a big chunk thanks ^_ ^
<snek> any way of reloading kernel modules after editing /etc/modules without rebooting? (there's a minor chance my pc hangs during boot on sata detection...)
<tiyowan> on5sl: yep. just hang on.
<Myrtti> snek: like, um, modprobe?
 * outbackwifi is on a handheld so can only watch
<christianp> re ;)
<mib_dcmpfh> Where can I set my PATH independent of whatever desktop environment I use? So, I want to execute some code before the whole circus of for example Gnome begins.
<christianp> i have just installed ubuntu intrepid on my eeepc
<sken> any clue how to use mencoder?
<outbackwifi> mib_dcmpfh in your /etc/profile
<christianp> but it starts only if i boot from a second partition (pressing esc at bootup)
<outbackwifi> christainp: what model?
<christianp> how can i say to my system to use the grub into the secondary partition?
<christianp> 900
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: alas! the method we tried doesnt work, same error again, i have thought of installing DSL in a partition which will re-isntall grub
<outbackwifi> christianp: make that partition active
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: so may have stuff working that way
<christianp> outbackwifi, how can i do this?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri re-installing grub won't change anything
<christianp> i can't find gparted
<christianp> have i to install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<outbackwifi> christian: using fdisk the "a" option toggles that flag
<snek> Myrtti: hmm you got a point there, let me try
<ezzieyguywuf> anytime my computer goes into standby or i suspend it, it kills the connection with my bluetooth mouse. the only way to get it back is to remove the connection completely and re-set up the connection. has anyone found a way to fix this?
<christianp> ok, i'm trying
<christianp> fdisk
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i dont want to re-install ubuntu all over again
<mib_dcmpfh> outbackwifi: you can only do that if you have root.
<ikonia> arvind_khadri show me your current menu.lst
<outbackwifi> mib yas
<mib_dcmpfh> outbackwifi: or if you sudo, which is the same.
<mib_dcmpfh> outbackwifi: so, how to do it as a normal user?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: its the same as you had seen it last.... and as of now am on windows...booting into the live cd takes ages
<Lartza_> is there any way to run ubuntu on windows without vmware
<ikonia> arvind_khadri then it won't work if you've not changed it
<rootsnatch> Lartza_: Is there a virtualbox for windows?
<Lartza_> i have ubuntu on otehr partition but sometimes i need it just for some quick compiling etc
<outbackwifi> mib: do it in your .bashrc (though not sure it will work)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i did the UUID stuff
<Lartza_> rootsnatch: thats bacsically same as vmware right?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri I need to see how you've done it
<Lartza_> i think it is for windows
<rootsnatch> Lartza_: ya, same idea
<rootsnatch> Lartza_: but I am pretty sure it is possible to run a vm from a already done partition
<Lartza_> i found andlinux pretty confusin
<Lartza_> and it takes extra space
<rootsnatch> It does?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i remember it well... i replaced the instances of the uuid stuff with /dev/sda7
<tiyowan> Intrepid_Doesnt: You're using intrepid right?
<Lartza_> well you install it, takes 2,5 or 4,5 gb
<ikonia> arvind_khadri I'd like to see it to verify it's contents
<mib_dcmpfh> outbackwifi: no, that doesn't work.
<rootsnatch> I thought it just ran straight from that partion
<Lartza_> depending on xfce or kde
<Lartza_> atleast i dont know how to run it that way
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: hmm please give me sometime... you will be around right?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri should be
<rootsnatch> google around, I am pretty sure it is possible
<tiyowan> Intrepid_Doesnt: I think there's a compatibility issue with Broadcom and intrepid. Check out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959323&highlight=connect+encrypted+wireless
<Lartza_> and i would also like it be inside windwos like graphically the whole ubuntu's desktop
<Lartza_> ok
<nimda2004_> это че хачовский чтоли канал?
<outbackwifi> mib: what about .profile or even xstartuprc?
<Intrepid_Doesnt> hmm
<dennda> How do I install the OpenGL reference as manpages?
<erUSUL> !ru | nimda2004_
<ubottu> nimda2004_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Lartza_> so how will vmware or virtualbox run
<rootsnatch> Lartza_: as far as speed?
<Lartza_> dont they boot *.iso?
<Intrepid_Doesnt> i was reading the forums and found some interesting solution
<rootsnatch> well that can
<mib_dcmpfh> outbackwifi: I don't want a list of all possible combinations. I just want one file where I can put it. Guessing is not hard. Guessing the right one is.
 * outbackwifi like any other app
<snek> i am trying a sudo modprobe powernow-k8 (should be right for my cpu) but the command gives a: FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k8 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko): No such device.......... the file exists in that directory though.. i get the same error for powernow-k7/k6 and even acpi-cpufreq
<christianp> sorry... i can't find gparted in the default repos... have i to add others?
<outbackwifi> mib: sorry i cant help you with that
<tiyowan> Intrepid_Doesnt: I think you'll be able to find an answer on the forums. Lots of people have reported problems with broadcom and intrepid.
<slayton> christianp, its in there just run sudo apt-get install gparted in a terminal
<rootsnatch> Lartza_: I am pretty sure it will just boot the partition, there is some configuring needed but ya it should just go straight from the partition
<outbackwifi> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 342 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<Lartza_> andlinux can get ubuntu from partition, but i wont get any desktop and its still rpetty complicated as i find the whole andlinux thing
<tiyowan> on5sl: You have a strange partitioning scheme.
 * outbackwifi wonders what this andlinux thing is
<killahop> hi all
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lartza_> outbackwifi: heard of colinux?
<on5sl> tiyowan: could be..but that's not the problem...it's my samba that is the problem
<outbackwifi> nope
<tiyowan> on5sl: What seems to be the problem exactly?
<rootsnatch> Lartza_: what is colinux?
<Lartza_> you can run linux inside windows natively
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: can i access my linux drives from windows?
<on5sl> tiyowan: my samba share won't mount when i'm logged in as an other user..only user bram who has sudo right can mount the share properly...
<Jack_Sparrow> Lartza_ why would you want to do that? ugh
 * outbackwifi has only heard of redhat debian mandrake suse ubuntu and their derivatives
<arvind_khadri> how to access linux drives from windows?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri I'd recommend against it
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok...
<Jack_Sparrow> on5sl I dont do samba but did you add that user to the samba group
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: rebooting now..will be back in few minutes
<tiyowan> arvind_khadri....better to make a small FAT32 partition for sharing stuff between Win and *nix
<Lartza_> Jack_Sparrow: i sometimes need ubunt for some quick and fast so dont wanna reboot...
<blip-> hi all, the following boot line isn't working to boot the .22 kernel it hangs on the part about starting boot scripts local.rc ... even though i've got the generic .22 kernel installed from the repos...  i can boot .21 with the exact same line though(by changing the 22 to 21).... any ideas ?   thanks
<tiyowan> on5sl: I'm not experienced at all in samba...but obviously you need to change the permissions for a particular use from somewhere.
<tiyowan> on5sl: *user
<ataufik> zaraki_sama : i have tried that
<azhang2110>  /join #freebsd
<outbackwifi> arvind: explore2fs is just one way
<zaraki_sama> user from indonesia, you can join #ubuntu-id, in irc.freenode.net
<rootsnatch> Lartza_: also it would be nice to boot my windows partition in ubuntu
<ataufik> zaraki_sama : are you from Indonesia too?
<on5sl> tiyowan: yeah well i've tried to change the user right for the users but this didn't help? :(
<Jack_Sparrow> on5sl did you see a specific group samba when you were setting users permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Lartza_> rootsnatch: you can atleast linux on windows with virtualbox
<on5sl> Jack_Sparrow: i'll read that and try it and come back afterwards..just a sec :)
<rootsnatch> Lartza_: but like I have a linux partition and a small windows partition and I want to do to the reverse of what you want, and I know it is possible I just haven't done the googling and configuring
<Jack_Sparrow> rootsnatch vbox will run windows
<jonsmith1982> where can i find a 2.26.27 ubuntu kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> inside ubuntu
<Lartza_> Jack_Sparrow: but from partition?
<rootsnatch> Jack_Sparrow: I know it will, but will it boot my windows partition that is already installed?
<jonsmith1982> by default?
<ikonia> jonsmith1982 it's in 8.10 by default
<Basil> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Lartza_ no, it is not for running your other hd installed windows os.. it installs into ubuntu (sorta)
<ezzieyguywuf> what do i need to do to activate my fingerprint scanner?
<jonsmith1982> i must need a later revision then, i set this up on slackware not long ago but forgot which version i used.
<Lartza_> you can run ubuntu partition with virtualbox
<rootsnatch> ezzieyguywuf: what laptop do you have? I have an x61 and I got it working wonderfully with thinkfinger
<Jack_Sparrow> jonsmith1982 lsb_release -a in term will tell
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch: i'm using a thinkpad t60p
<rootsnatch> ezzieyguywuf: ya look into thinkfinger
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch: does that add implementations for sudo in the command line as well as for loging in?
<lipinski> Anyone have problems with ltsp-build-client on 8.10?  I can't get it to work because the dpkg of hal fails in the chroot
<nt> nt
<on5sl> Jack_Sparrow: Well i've read the wiki, nothing there i did not know already..but i read that cifs package is maybe better then smbfs (which i've installed now) ?
<nt> hello my fr
<Jack_Sparrow> on5sl I have setup two sambas for others, I have virtuall no experience
<rootsnatch> ezzieyguywuf: yep I have it working with sudo, logging in, when I lock my computer, when it requires admin to do something in the GUI
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: you there?
<rootsnatch> ezzieyguywuf: everywhere
<kebomix> any body help me plz , i did instructions on this page nadi lost m wireless connection and it is off  ,http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=ipw2200
<tiyowan> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ikonia> arvind_khadri yup
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch: sweet. how do i set it up once i've installed it? tf-tool --acquire doesn't seem to be doing it for me...
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80353/ here is the menu.lst
<rootsnatch> ezzieyguywuf: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.10_(Intrepid_Ibex)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Fingerprint_Reader_with_ThinkFinger
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch:  cool thanks
<rootsnatch> ezzieyguywuf: that is for t61 but same instructions
<rootsnatch> you might have to do sudo tf-tool --acquire
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch: gotcha.
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch: you haven't gotten the hdaps daemon to work on your thinkpad have you?
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri are you %100 certain the disk is sda7 now tha tyou have swapped the windows and linux disk acround ?
<rootsnatch> ezzieyguywuf: I haven't tried
<ikonia> arvind_khadri also you have a space in /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27 root= /dev/sda7
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch: ok
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you need to lose the space
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: yeah i am sure...
<kebomix> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu 8.04 i want it to get back as it was before
<lipinski> Anyone seen this problem with ltsp-build-client? http://pastebot.ltsp.org/125
<terramoto> hi, could someone help me changing the boot screen??
<fightskillz> hi what's the easiest way to print to pdf on ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok will remove the spaces
<Ysangkok> lipinski: gdmsetup
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix following tutorials that are extremely old are often gonna break your system.
<reqqit> !modem
<Ysangkok> lipinski: or you mean the splash screen with loading bar?
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Lartza_> where can i get libglu?
<kebomix> Jack_Sparrow: so wut to do now ? :(
<Lartza_> what package?
<lipinski> Ysangkok: I think you mean terramoto
<christianp> outbackwifi, i add the boot flag to the second partition and delete the boot flag from the first partition with no luck... what other?
<Lartza_> or od do i find these myself in future
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix restore from your backup is the easiest
<lipinski> I need ltsp help
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ya did the space thing
<terramoto> Ysangkok: yep
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch: yay! works like a charm thanks. any other nifty thinkpad tools that I should know abouT?
<tritium> kebomix: come on, spell out "what".  It's ONE extra letter...
<kebomix> Jack_Sparrow: i dont have backup of my system !!!
<terramoto> but everytime i use splash screen someone tells me its the grub image
<kebomix> tritium:ok
<Ysangkok> fightskillz: add the cups pdf printer and print
<Skriptkiddie> hi, ubuntu 8.10 solves the wifi problem for intel cards?
<kebomix> Jack_Sparrow: and here is how my nm-applet appear http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnetworksettinuo3.png
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix sorry, cant help
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: what next?
<rootsnatch> ezzieyguywuf: ummm have you gotten the middle mouse button scroll working?
<kebomix> :(
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch: what do you mean?
<fred__> salut a tous
<kebomix> any other body can help me with that ? !
<alex_21> Does anyone know how to set up Ventrillo Server on Ubuntu
<krish> is it possible to install more than one wordpress blog on the same server? If yes then how?
<rootsnatch> ezzieyguywuf: well on my x61 i don't have a finger pad or anything but if I want to scroll I can press down the middle button and then use the trackpoint to scroll up and down
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch: oh i see. well i do not have that working but the finger pad works charms for it :-D
<Lartza_> krish: yes
<rootsnatch> ezzieyguywuf: does the finger pad have like a scrolling function?
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch: did you have to do additional configurations to get sudo to ask fro a fingerswipe?
<Lartza_> use different folder and mysgql prefix/table
<krish> Lartza_ can you tell me how? I am a newbie in this
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch: yes it does
<krish> Lartza_ is it possible by using different folder? wat about the configuration files?
<Lartza_> you just lake make two wordpress folders with different names
<Lartza_> so you ahve webroot/wordpress and webroot/wordpress2
<hogar> what wrong
<Lartza_> then on mysql use different database or prefix
<rootsnatch> ezzieyguywuf: well that thinkwiki is a wealth of info of thinpads on linux
<ezzieyguywuf> rootsnatch: ok. i'll check it out. thanks
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: you there?
<Lartza_> got it?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri yes
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: so what should i do now?
<krish> Lartza_ thanks a lot will try it and get back to u
<on5sl> Jack_sparrow: i've given all right which i could give trough the gui in ubuntu, like managing networks and so on..there isn't a group called samba or so so i can't trie that..and still the share won't mount for that user :(
<ikonia> arvind_khadri your still getting error 17 partition can't be mounted AFTER the grub boot menu is preseted correctly ?
<hogar> someone know who install any program on ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: and root=/dev/sda7 is correct right as fdisk says that sda7 is linux drive
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i didnt reboot yet
<alex_21> Does anyone know how to set up Ventrillo Server on Ubuntu
<Ysangkok> hogar: synaptic
<ikonia> arvind_khadri if sd7 is the linux root file system - then yes /dev/sda7 is right
<Jack_Sparrow> hogar THe best way to install is from our repos using synaptic, or apt-get
<ikonia> arvind_khadri sda7 sorry
<mrthraz> having real problems with intrepid upgrade, slow boot time, x is braking for awn and my window decorator in compiz, wifi is dead and i've had a few crashes at shutdown.
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: and setup (hd0) anyways?
<hogar> I want to install ubuntu 8.10 but I did not kwon
<rootsnatch> hogar: you need help installing ubuntu?
<kebomix> i need link to aircrack room
<ikonia> arvind_khadri sounds goosd
<ikonia> good
<hogar> I am going to download and burn in a cd
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok lemme reboot then..
<bazhang> #aircrack kebomix
<rootsnatch> hogar: yep
<jonsmith1982> terrible.
<Dabbu> Do anyone know how to use rediff bol in ubuntu ?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: grub didnt even boot now...
<krish> Lartza_ this is what iam getting as error http://paste.ubuntu.com/80358/
<mrthraz> having real problems with intrepid upgrade, slow boot time, x is braking for awn and my window decorator in compiz, wifi is dead and i've had a few crashes at shutdown. hp dv9000z amd 64x2 athlon, navidia, and broadcom
<jonsmith1982> so, what are my options.. i have no network connection, i need the latest snapshot of ath5k installed and only have a memory card to shift files?
<rootsnatch> !install > hogar
<ubottu> hogar, please see my private message
<mrthraz> ubuntustudio 32 is the flavor
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: this is very weird
<Jack_Sparrow> mrthraz I didnt think we were the support for ubuntustudio
<jonsmith1982> things like this are much easier on slackware :|
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ????
<ikonia> arvind_khadri what ?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: grub didnt boot
<mrthraz> Jack_Sparrow:  "(08:46:05 AM) persia: That said, this channel mostly has knowledge about the studio apps, rather than the core functionality.  You might also want to try in #ubuntu."
<ikonia> arvind_khadri as I said earlier you need to give more info
<reqqit> I am sick of modems - hrm, I am trying one now that is a softlink, I setup the scanmodem, found driver, installed it, says it is making a symlink ttySL0 - but it never does
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: didy ou get the menu screen, did you get an error
<mrthraz> thats why im here
<Jack_Sparrow> mrthraz Just because they dont want to support their release does not mean we should
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: i didnt get the grub menu, windows booted as if there is no grub at all...
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<truebosko> Hi, installing Ubuntu on a new machine and its been sitting at "59% copying files ..." for about ~15 minutes. Is this normal? Mouse is still responsive.
<ikonia> arvind_khadri it's not bootint from your linux disk then as you thought it was
<reqqit> Jack_Sparrow, I got a modem working, but it didn't support what I needed, found another laptop, another modem, doesn't create the symlink it says it does - anyway, I've opted for a USRobotics USB modem - you think that will have any luck?
<reqqit> or anyone who knows about modems =)
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: hmm yaa... this is really weird... what do i do now?
<Jack_Sparrow> reqqit not likely... but depending on the effort it takes .. worth the try
<ikonia> arvind_khadri same thing, apply grub to hd0,7 as before but with a setup of (hd1)
<hogar> someone know if ubuntu 5.04 brings a recordef by default
<arvind_khadri> ikonia: ok
<bazhang> hogar, that version is long eol
<Jack_Sparrow> reqqit does it show up in lspci etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> lsusb
<mrthraz> Jack_Sparrow, these are core ubuntu problem, wifi is not a studio problem
<reqqit> yeah, shows up on lspci, 82801DB/DBL/DBM
<reqqit> I saw something on the site specific for that... lemme check again
<reqqit> (*@(*@ modems
<krish> hey how to connect to #wordpress from here?
<bazhang> krish /j #chan
<reqqit> I wonder if there is 3G in that remote place I am going... I don't think so, since mobile phones don't work either :((
<Jack_Sparrow> mrthraz I understand what you are saying, but many of these other releases do things to get those apps installed that cause a ton of issues... which is why we are careful to draw a line in what we support as in the disrto we produce..
<harvey> Hi all, I just upgraded to 8.10 and am unable to change my screen resolution....does anyone have any ideas what I should do ????
<Jack_Sparrow> mrthraz pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<hogar> I am new at this
<heying> list
<Ysangkok> harvey: your graphics driver probably got replaced in the process
<bazhang> hogar, you need a newer version than that.
<harvey> thanks ysang....so what can i do?
<Ysangkok> harvey: what kind of gfx card have you got?
<Jack_Sparrow> hogar you NEED a newer version
<harvey> no idea...sorry Im a newbie....is there somewhere i can look to find out ?
<bazhang> harvey, what vid card
<zenglong> so later now
<hogar> yeah I downloaded the 8.10 version
<Ysangkok> harvey: you can write "lspci" in a console and paste the line with something graphics related
<hogar> but donwload
<bazhang> hogar, then md5 the iso, burn at low speed, do the disk integrity check and try the livecd
<harvey> ok....
<mrthraz> ok i've copyed it how do i paist it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com mrthraz
<mrthraz> !paste
<Jack_Sparrow> oy
<hogar> I must record it in a cd and star from the beging
<bazhang> hogar, good idea
<harvey> ok it says this via technologies....
<bazhang> mrthraz, open a web browser
<harvey> ahh !! unichrome pro
<thiebaude1> how do i add a permament floppy drive icon on 8.10?
<ikonia> thiebaude1 icon only appears when a disk is in
<harvey>  VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<thiebaude1> ok kewl, ikonia, thanks
<DarkKnight> hey some of my files in my pen drive got affected and wen i dumped in my system..its not getting deleted
<mrthraz> ok heres the url. http://paste.ubuntu.com/80364/
<ikonia> DarkKnight got affected ? with aht
<ikonia> what
<BenHoltz> Can someone help me find a Graphical network tool that will help me map my network in a visio type diagram?
<ikonia> , what is the problem ?
<kebomix> anybody help me with that http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/1158/screenshotnetworksettinuk7.th.png
<BenHoltz> i have the problem explained here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634640
<DarkKnight> ikonia;sorry tht i didnt mention.....got affected by virus in XP
<ikonia> DarkKnight so what do you want done ?
<thiebaude> bbl
<Jack_Sparrow> mrthraz That does not look bad...  but I need to get ready for class...
<DarkKnight> ikonia; i dumped it in my desktop..and wen i m trying and deleting it....its not getting deleted...
<ikonia> DarkKnight can you start talking in fact. What do you mean you "dumped it on your desktop" - did you copy the files to your desktop, or are you accessing them from your desktop, how are you trying to delete them, what file system is on the pen drive
<hogar> yes it brings a cd burner by default
<snek> DarkKnight: check the owner of the file using a terminal.. "ls -al" will show you some more info than usual.. you might be able to delete them with "sudo rm -f"
<MrBlueberry> hello
<DarkKnight> ikonia; i copied it 2 desktop.... and in the icon symbol, a lock symbol also appears...though i never put any permission rights upon it...when i delete the files...it says...permission denied
<ikonia> DarkKnight: ok, so who is the owner of the files and what are the permissions on the file
<MrBlueberry> can anyone help me? I like KDE but there is one little problem: is it better to install KDE on existing Ubuntu system or to install Kubuntu itself?
<RocknRoll> hi guys
<ikonia> MrBlueberry just install #kubuntu desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> snek be very careful when giving out the force command that you include a path after it.. If yo pass the wrong thing to a beginner they wont know and can erase everything
<jeaton> i had windows xp on this box, installed ubuntu, and I cannot boot to it anymore, the option is under grub, but it just says "starting up..."
<TiMiDo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<snek> Jack_Sparrow: kk, that's why i didn't include a path behind it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> MrBlueberry sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MrBlueberry> thanks :)
<Wi_Fibre> Can anyone point me in the right direction, I'm trying to install Cedega using the tgz file????  I'm brand new to linux, I just wiped out my XP machine and went full Ubuntu.
<MrBlueberry> will it be as useful as a Kubuntu installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> snek include something like /path/filename  just so they know
<ikonia> MrBlueberry it is akubuntu install
<snek> Jack_Sparrow: i'll keep it in mind hehe
<thiebaude> ikonia: i got the floppy in the drive and icon still didn't pop-up
<BenHoltz> Hey Jack_Sparrow, do you know of any programs that i can use that would solve this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634640 ?
<ikonia> thiebaude is there a readable file sytem on the floppy
<MrBlueberry> i mean: i would go for installing just KDE DESKTOP if it was : )
<Jack_Sparrow> snek Very low tollerance for anyone writing that command unclearly or wrong..
<hogar> do you know some cd burner to ubuntu 5.04?
<mrthraz> Jack_Sparrow i dont understand.
<thiebaude> ikonia:bookmarks for firefox
<MrBlueberry> i have a Kubuntu CD at all... which is the better way?
<DarkKnight> ikonia; i created those files on my desktop...and then copied 2 my pendrive...then inserted the pd in a virus infected system...so it got affected.....made some changes to the files....and then brought back to my system and saved it back to my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> BenHoltz YOu need to post descriptions and not just links
<genii> 5.04 ??
<ikonia> hogar: 5.04 is not supported any more
<bazhang> hogar that is eol
<ikonia> MrBlueberry: you've been told install kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> MrBlueberry you can always dual boot both nix
<lenswipe> how do i mount my file system on my desktop under 8.04?
<lenswipe> -l
<bazhang> !eol | hogar as we said before
<MrBlueberry> okay
<ubottu> hogar as we said before: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<MrBlueberry> thank you for help mates : )
<Wi_Fibre>  Can anyone point me in the right direction, I'm trying to install Cedega using the tgz file????  I'm brand new to linux, I just wiped out my XP machine and went full Ubuntu.
<snek> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i've noticed the op's here are quite touchy on things like that.. been trying to better myself but it's hard to keep in mind some people are really, really new to this.. i still consider myself a noob ;)
<BenHoltz> I need someone to help me find a Graphical network tool that will help me map my network in a visio type diagram? I have tried many already, either they dont work or i cant get them to work
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bazhang> Wi_Fibre, why not use wine
<Jack_Sparrow> snek and we appreciate your help in here
<lenswipe> how do i mount my filesystem on the desktop?
<lenswipe> like this: http://sourceforge.net/dbimage.php?id=152332
<Wi_Fibre> I am using wine
<lenswipe> i cant get it to work, can someone help me please
<Wi_Fibre> but from what I've heard Cedega does it better
<snek> Jack_Sparrow: just enjoying the channel, only been here 1.5 days now and feeling right at home :)
<hogar> is that I can not record on a cd
<lenswipe> anyone?
<lenswipe> i could do with some help for this
<Jack_Sparrow> afk
<ikonia> lenswipe what do you mean mount your desktop ?
<thiebaude> ikonia: i know about the sudo modprobe floppy, but it is tempoary
<hogar> I donwloaded the 8.10 version
<ikonia> lenswipe: your asking ever 2 seconds - clam down and explain what the issue is
<lenswipe> ikonia: i want to mount my filesystem on the desktop:
<lenswipe> like this
<lenswipe> http://sourceforge.net/dbimage.php?id=152332
<snek> lenswipe: you want icons to your mounted drives on your desktop?
<lenswipe> snek: yes!
<ikonia> lenswipe: there are no file systems mounted on the desktop - do you mean the iconss/
<Ysangkok> thiebaude you could put it in your startup scripts
<lenswipe> snek: thats exactly it :D
<ikonia> lenswipe: that happens automaticlly whena  disk is mounted
<thiebaude> Ysangkok: what folder is that?
<lenswipe> ikonia: i want my linux file system to apear on the desktop
<ikonia> thiebaude: just looking in gconf now for the folders
<lenswipe> ikonia: like in this screenshot: http://sourceforge.net/dbimage.php?id=152332
<ikonia> thiebaude: sorry for the option
<Lartza_> installing wordpress from repository is bad why it is on the documaentation?
<thiebaude> ikonia: thanks
<thiebaude> np
<ikonia> lenswipe: I've sen the screenshot you've posted it 3 times, that should happen when a file system gets mounted automaitclly
<ikonia> automaticlly
<Ysangkok> thiebaude: /etc/modules is a list of modules to load at startup
<ikonia> thiebaude just stuck a floppy in my 8.04 box and it put the icon on the desktop and auto mounted it fine
<lenswipe> ikonia: yes, but i want my ubuntu partition to mount like that, its not doing O_o
<Ysangkok> thiebaude: /etc/rc.local is a script which is run at startup
<ikonia> lenswipe thats a gconf setting for showing icons
<thiebaude> ikonia: seems like 8.10 has a problem with that
<gumpish> Can anyone tell me how I can work with a modem? I need to dial into a remote system (like a BBS), this isn't for dial up internet access. I posted a thread on the community forum last night but it hasn't gotten any replies (and only 8 views).
<thiebaude> 8.04 is no problem with the icon
<lenswipe> ikonia: yes, its checked, and my ubnutu drive still doesnt show up :(
<snek> lenswipe: it's not showing you the "Computer" icon?
<DarkKnight> ikonia; i m the owner.... and some files have permission dr-xrwx  and other have   dr-x
<Slart> lenswipe: gconf-editor, go to Apps, Nautilus, Desktop.. there are some checkboxes you can try.. I think it takes effect immmediately
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, hey i made it... we were missing a small point :) in the menu.lst it said that root (hd1,7) whereas it should have been root (hd1,6) :) i edited it ...thanks for your endless support... without it nothing would have been possible
<lenswipe> snek: no, i want my ubuntu partition on the desktop
<lenswipe> snek: it doesnt work thru gconf, cos ive tried it :D
<hogar> I am using a translator, sorry
<erry> can you plz help me connect to a webdav server w/ ubuntu
<lenswipe> Slart: the checkboxes dont work
<erry> i tried puting the address in nautilus but it didnt bother asking for username or pass so it said i dint have permission to access the folder
<snek> lenswipe: so you want your root (/) partition to show up like that? i am not sure if that's possible..
<Slart> lenswipe: ok.. it doesn't show the root filesystem.. only other drives.. or that doesn't work for you either?
<genii> hogar: You want to make 8.10 cd but use now 5.04 and no program to make the cd ?
<lenswipe> no other drives work
<Slart> lenswipe: you're not running gconf-editor as root, are you?
<endo602> if i mount smb and the folder is more memory then on the machine will it work?
<lenswipe> its just the root filesystem that wont show on the desktop
<erry> Help
<hogar> I need a basic data recorder
<Slart> lenswipe: I'm guessing that falls in the category "works as intended"..
<lenswipe> Slart: all the checkboxes work, they just dont do what i need to do :) they are for mounting USB keys and things on the HDD, i want my root filesystem on the HDD
<tiyowan> Does anyond know how to set the theme manager back to compiz from emerald in intrepid? I can't seem to nail down the correct cmd syntax.
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, thank you so much
<ikonia> arvind_khadri NO PROBLEM, GLAD YOUR WORKING, WELL SPOTTED
<Lartza_> isn't installing something like wordpresss from repo are extremely bad?
<ikonia> oos
<ikonia> sorry, capslock
<ikonia> oops
<Slart> lenswipe: I suppose you could always just make a shortcut of your own, will that do it?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, :) thats ok
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: well done
<erry> HELP PLEASE
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, yay :)
<Slart> Lartza_: why should installing something from a repo be bad?
<lenswipe> Slart: yeah, but what do i type in the shortcut box?
<erry> HELP PLZ
<arvind_khadri> !ask | erry
<erry> I HAVE TO GO
<FloodBot2> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> erry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tesseracter> anyone have an idea why postgres and twistd start on bootup? why would i want that?
<erry> JUST HELP ME ALREADY
<lenswipe> Slart: ive tried just typing "/" and it doesnt work :'(
<Slart> lenswipe: "nautilus" perhaps
<bazhang> erry, dont repeat
<Lartza_> Slart: bad upgrade, outdated... umm... bad upgrade, outdated
<lenswipe> Slart: kk :D, ill try that
<ikonia> erry: your muted at the moment, when you are unmuted ask your question
<Lartza_> you just need to drop one zip to webserver and unzip...
<genii> hogar: Because 5.04 is past, no data recorder from ubuntu can be installed automatically. The application repository is not available for 5.04 to obtain it from
<ikonia> Slart: isn't it a gconf setting for "show icons on desktop" something like that
<`crab`> c'e' qualcuno che parla italiano ?
<ikonia> !it > `crab`
<Slart> Lartza_: oh.. ok.. I have no idea.. I'm not familiar with the package
<ubottu> `crab`, please see my private message
<Soopa> hello, how do you access a Windows share in Ubuntu?  In Windows I'd just open a run dialog and type "\\server\share" but that doesn't seem to work for me in Ubuntu...
<ikonia> !samba > Soopa
<lenswipe> Slart: Yeah, works thanks :D, how do i choose an icon for it???
<ubottu> Soopa, please see my private message
<erry> Help me
<ikonia> erry ask a question
<Slart> ikonia: yes, in apps, nautilus, desktop, "show volumes on desktop" or something.. but it won't show the root file system.. only other mounted drives
<`crab`> help mee!!!
<`crab`> #ubuntu-it can't join channel (address is banned)
<`crab`> :\
<erry> i already did
<ikonia> `crab`: /join #ubuntu-irc
<Slart> lenswipe: right click on the shortcut? there's a setting somewhere for it
<Odd-rationale> Soopa: try in the nautilus location bar: smb://username@server/share
<`crab`> tnx
<erry> <erry> can you plz help me connect to a webdav server w/ ubuntu
<bazhang> `crab`, #ubuntu-irc for help
<lenswipe> Slart: hmm, cant find it, ill look in greater detail :0
<Lartza_> crab: go to #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> erry: how do you want to connect
<ikonia> Lartza_: no
<Lartza_> ubuntu-irc?
<Soopa> cool, thanks ikonia and Odd-rationale
<Lartza_> ok
<ikonia> `crab`: #ubuntu-irc
<Lartza_> sorry
<Lartza_> but if he is bannde shouldnt he talk to ops?
<erry> ikonia, i put the address in nautilus but it didnt' ask for user or pass, it just didnt let me connect!
<Slart> lenswipe: right click.. select "new launcher".. click on the icon in the left top corner
<ikonia> Lartza_: italias channel is i n#ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> erry what address are you putting in
<erry> ?
<lenswipe> Slart: thanks :D
<cracksmoke> hi
<cracksmoke> hey queers i'm thinking of using ubuntu what u girls think?
<ikonia> erry: what address are you putting into connect
<erry> http://erry.no-ip.org:2077
<Lartza_> can you just rewrite whole article in community doc?
<erry> yeah i use no ip cuz right now i dont have a dmoain
<erry> domain
<cracksmoke> hello
<hogar> I have downloaded the 8.10 version and need burn the data to reboot and install it, this is my problem I dont known how install it
<Slart> hogar: you just described it pretty well.. download, burn, boot
<Slart> hogar: or is it a specific problem?
<gardar> The sound in my laptop suddenly stopped working.... Any ideas what could be wrong?
<gardar> I've tried restarting alsa
<ikonia> erry there is nothing listening on that URL, I hav ejust tested it
<tsedreyt> hi, I have 120 gigs on my ubuntu partition but my home folder is only 60 or so, how do I change this?
<erry> ikonia, yeah there is
<erry> srry
<erry> biz
<erry> not org
<Wi_Fibre> Is there anyone here who is not a bot, and can help answer a question?????????????
<erry> replace org with bix
<FloodBot2> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> ikonia, replace org with biz
<Slart> Wi_Fibre: not unless you actually ask it
<ikonia> Wi_Fibre: be with you asap
<gardar> tsedreyt, try gparted to manage your partitions
<bazhang> Wi_Fibre, this is not cedega support
<tsedreyt> well, my partitions seem to be fine
<erry> Hello??
<tsedreyt> I have 120 in ubuntu
<jonsmith1982> Slart, what would you do if you had no network connection and needed to install a later version of a linux module?
<tsedreyt> gardar: I just can't seem to make more than 60 in my home folder, but I have a lot of music
<erry> hello?
<hogar> I can download the files but who I can install it
<gardar> is the partition bigger than 60gb?
<tsedreyt> yes, its 120
<Slart> jonsmith1982: get a cd/dvd
<erry> _HELLO_
<ikonia> erry: erry ok, I'm getting prompted for a username and password
<ikonia> erry: you need to learn some patieence peopel can't repond to you ever 2 seconds
<erry> ikonia, that's private
<gardar> Are you 100% sure your home folder is bigger than 60gb?
<erry> sorry but i have to go in -42 min
<digitalvaldosta> hello peeps. I want to add an entry to grub.conf to allow me to boot only to runlevel 3. How can I do this. I saw on the forums that there was some kind of bug. That was last posted in Jan. Has this been fixed?
<erry> yeah -42
<erry> which means i should have been gone 42 mins ago
<ikonia> erry I didn't ask for a llogin
<hmw>  ikonia looks like ee-ry is a troll-bot
 * outboard crosses fingers and hopes the instalation works this time
<erry> I'm not a troll-bot
<erry> i'm a rulebreaker tho.
<tsedreyt> gardar:yeah, I've used 13 of it. I have 55 I want to put it on
<erry> anything against that?
<bazhang> erry, dont repeat
 * digitalvaldosta hopes to have a quick boot on run level 3
<erry> i did not repeat
<hmw> ok. no bot, but troll. DONT FEED THE TROLLS!
<erry> did i repeat?
<ikonia> hmw: no-one is troling,
<erry> Fine can u help me?
<ikonia> erry: what happens when you connect using ubuntu
<erry> Cause i really have to go
<erry> ikonia, i told you nautilus won't let me
<ikonia> erry: define won't let you
<erry> it doesnt prompt for username and pass
<ikonia> erry: you don't get prompted for a username
<erry> it just says "permission denied"
<ikonia> erry: try it in firefox
<erry> it works in firefox
<erry> but i can't upload files from there
<erry> can i?
<ikonia> erry: ok, so the problem is with nautlius handling session data
<erry> yeah
<hmw> ikonia erry sorry... i misinterpreted something, it looks. apologies.
<Wi_Fibre> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<erry> hmw, it's ok to say i'm a troll..
<ikonia> hmw: don't worry
<ikonia> erry: he's just apologised, please let it go
<erry> ikonia, im not mad at him
<erry> <erry> hmw, it's ok to say i'm a troll..
<ashutosh> I think i'm ready to boot from a Ubuntu Live CD, just what is the boot order for that
<Wi_Fibre> Hey ikona
<ikonia> erry: I'll have to read how nautlius handles session data, do you have to pass login information in the url ?
<Wi_Fibre> here's the question I had
<ikonia> Wi_Fibre: hey
<ashutosh> I think i'm ready to boot from a Ubuntu Live CD, just what is the boot order for that
<erry> ikonia, idk
<tsedreyt> does nayone know of a good program that will show me where all my harddrive is being used up?
<erry> ikonia, i could use ftp but the speed is WAAY too slow!
<ashutosh> I think i'm ready to boot from a Ubuntu Live CD, just what is the boot order for that
<erry> talk about <1kb/s
<ikonia> erry no, I understand you want it to work, and it sould work
<Wi_Fibre> Trying to install a tgz file in Ubuntu. But I believe it needs to be compiled first right?  How do I go about that?
<hogar> k3b, who is it?
<Odd-rationale> ashutosh: usually, you just set it in your bios to boot from cdrom...
<EmoBusinessman> tsedreyt: df?
<erry> ikonia, ok well i have to go so if you solve it can you Please email me or memo me?
<ikonia> Wi_Fibre untar it and read the README file
<erry> i have a registred nickname so u can memo me
<erry> right
<tsedreyt> emo: df?
<ikonia> erry: I'll have to do some research myself first
<barefoot> how can i read a man page in my home directory? I tried `man -M . file' but that doesnt seem to find it
<ikonia> I'm happy to leave a memo on memoserv
<erry> ikonia, ya but if u find it can u memo??
<erry> ikonia, gd just memo this nick
<erry> bb
<ikonia> eeboy: happy to leave a memo
<ashutosh> ok
<EmoBusinessman> tsedreyt: man df
<ashutosh> do we get the info screen and press del to enter bios menu while booting linux
 * digitalvaldosta eagerly waiting for someone to tell me how to add an entry to grub.conf so that I can boot to the runlevel 3 for command line only. :-D
<ty> sup
<DarkKnight> ikonia; so wat do i do now??
<ikonia> DarkKnight what are the permissions on the files
<EmoBusinessman> you mean menu.lst?
<tangseng1987> 第一次上这个xchat，大家教教呀
<DarkKnight> ikonia; i m the owner.... and some files have permission dr-xrwx  and other have   dr-x
<ikonia> digitalvaldosta ubuntu doesn't use rul level 3 any more
<ashutosh> do we get the info screen and press del to enter bios menu while booting linux
<arvind_khadri> digitalvaldosta, there is no grub.conf in ubuntu and for run levels there is file in /etc
<ikonia> DarkKnight you need to sudo chmod -R 757 (looking at what you have) or sudo rm them
<bazhang> !cn | tangseng1987
<ubottu> tangseng1987: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hogar> how to run a program downloaded?
<bazhang> hogar, which program
<tangseng1987> ok thanks
<Wi_Fibre> ikona, when I open the file it has 4 folders, and 1 file.  The folders are ".transgaming", "bin", "share", and "winex".  The file is called "update.reg"  ????
<ty> hogar, a windows eecutable?
<hogar> k3b
<DrOni> where can I find a list of IRC commands for Pidgin?
<ty> sudo apt-get wine
<ty> try that
<hogar> to burn cd
<ty> no
<ty> to run a windows program in ubuntu
<ashutosh> do we get the info screen and press del to enter bios menu while booting linux
<digitalvaldosta> ikonia, I saw something about that on a blog. What can I do to have an option to only go to the command line and not load into X. But I still want to have the option at the grub menu to default to X
<ashutosh> do we get the info screen and press del to enter bios menu while booting linux
<alarond> everyone: i'm not getting any sounds on adobe flash content on the net. help please!!
<ikonia> digitalvaldosta use the grub recovery line thats already there
<korcan> I am trying to run ubuntu 8.04 server in vmware and it keeps freezing...
<DarkKnight> ikonia; check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/80374/
<DarkKnight> ikonia; thats the output i get wen i remove a file called Samisty'09
<genii> ashutosh: That is a hardware method which is not dependant on whether you have even an operating system or not. So yes
<ikonia> DarkKnight you have a special char in it
<korcan> I had this issue in the past and don't remember how I fixed it...  I think it was something with acpi
<ikonia> DarkKnight: sudo rm -f DarkKnight\'09
<ty> never turn acpi off
<ty> lol
<BeerSerc> Hi there. I want to make the Desktop not-usable for storing files. ideally, the Desktop folder would totally vanish from /home/username. how would I do that?
<ikonia> BeerSerc hiding it is hard, just make it read only
<digitalvaldosta> well that's only single user mode. Will I still be able to load X by typing startx and the other users be able to do their thing as usual or will i have to restart and do the other option?
<ty> you want to make your home folder your desktop?
<DarkKnight> ikonia; http://paste.ubuntu.com/80375/
<truebosko> Can anyone recommend how I can check if a hard drive is faulty (or installed correctly) when installing Ubuntu? It keeps crashing saying an I/O error on the copying files... of install
<speps> hey guys please i'm getting mad with an ntfs partition that don't want to work anymore. I'm trying all i can do. If i try to mount it i get a message contemplig a wrong MFT. I've tried: ntfsfix, testdisk, photorec, chkdsk /f (win), different recovery tools, gparted live, active partition recovery, and more. NTFS still does not want to work. I wanna do something more at low level. How can i fix?Please Help.Thanks
<ty> Beersec?
<ikonia> DarkKnight what about that ?
<BeerSerc> ikonia: that would be better than nothing, but isnt there a way to hide it?
<gumpish> How can I find out what device my modem is mapped to? (eg, ttys0, ttys1...)
<DarkKnight> u see there r two files...one is Samisty'09 amd other is Samisty.....i have to remove only Samisty'09
<BeerSerc> ty: no
<ikonia> BeerSerc not really not at a file system level
<BeerSerc> ty: I want it to be unusable
<DarkKnight> ikonia; wats that command u gave me...i didnt get u
<ty> hm
<ikonia> DarkKnight so remove Samisty'09 asI showed you
<ty> let me see
<livingdaylight> hi
<snek> truebosko: have you let the install cd scan the cd for defects?
<ikonia> DarkKnight: thats the exact command you need
<ty> kill nautilus
<BeerSerc> ?
<ty> but you wont be able to open any folders
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how i i access Linux from an xp machine? I installed Samba on Ubuntu
<truebosko> snek: No, how do I do this? Actually, I think i downloaded the LiveCD, which just boots into the OS off the CD. Can I check it from there?
<ikonia> BeerSerc: read only is the best your going to get I think
<alarond> help pls. there's no sound at all on ubuntu. how do i re-install the codecs. google isn't throwing up anything helpful.
<truebosko> my HD is being recognized and can be partitioned so I'm not sure that it has an issue
<DrOni> livingdaylight: if you configured samba correctly your Ubuntu machine will show up in Windows 'network places'
<snek> truebosko: i think even the LiveCD has a little start menu.. it should be in there
<DrOni> alarond: are you sure it's a codec issue?
<livingdaylight> DrOni: automatically? that means i havent' set it up properly it seems
<BeerSerc> ikonia: hm, OK
<usamahashimi> How can I determine the maximum download speed of my internet connection (DSL)?
<DarkKnight> ikonia; wen i run the command...i get the output as its a directory..and so it doesn't delete it
<snek> truebosko: the menu where you choose to boot the livecd, or install to harddrive.. there should be a 3rd option to scan the cd for defects
<truebosko> snek: thanks, Im checking it out now
<DrOni> livingdaylight: samba config is rarely setup correctly from install - I'll find you a how to link
<alarond> DrOni: well i tried everything else. but still no sound. any suggestions?
<ikonia> BeerSerc: you could do things like rebuild gnome to look at .Desktop int eh home dir that would hide it, but the work level for that is stilling
<ikonia> DarkKnight: rm -rf
<Windstone>  ---> hey, im new to this and tried to download thems - what i did was drag the downloaded content to mt theme window but it didnt work - can someone explain to me how to download and install a theme?
<DrOni> alarond: is it possible you're using the wrong drivers? I need more details on what you've tried before I can determine what it isn't :/
<livingdaylight> DrOni: i'd be grateful... most how-to's were outdated and didn't apply exactly to 8.10
<ty> yes
<berriop> How can I set swfdec in firefox??
<ty> Windstone, i know how
<arun_> can u tell me whats actually debian?
<snek> question: is there a nicer firewall managent tool than firestarter? i find it a bit, well, rough around the edges and it tends to crash on occasion as well
<DarkKnight> ikonia; okk got deleted...thanxx...for the command  sudo chmod -R 757   will this work on directories as well
<ikonia> DarkKnight yup
<BeerSerc> ikonia: yes it seems I have to live with the readonly thing... as long as my users dont store anything on the desktop, I am happy ...
<DrOni> livingdaylight: yeah, the constant update cycle of Ubuntu can be like that - but the samba configs are but try this link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<ty> !tell arun_ about debian
<ubottu> arun_, please see my private message
<truebosko> snek: thanks, I found it
<berriop> Firefox crash all the time when i watch flash content (eg. youtube), how can I change firefox to use swfdec???
<ikonia> BeerSerc best your going to get without major efforts I'm afraid
<genii> !info swfdec-mozilla | berriop
<ikonia> BeerSerc: (in my opinion)
<ubottu> swfdec-mozilla (source: swfdec-mozilla): Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 44 kB, installed size 296 kB
<berriop> i have swfdec already installed
<BeerSerc> ikonia: OK thanks for your help
<alarond> DrOni: thanks. i got around the problem. the headphone vol was muted. and off i went re-installing codecs. :(
<usamahashimi> How can I determine the maximum download speed of my internet connection (DSL)?
<alarond> DrOni: thanks all the same. :)
<DrOni> alarond: yeah, sounds like the typical kind of thing I do!
<snek> alarond: hehe i hate it when that happens, do it sometimes too :)
<DrOni> alarond: glad to be of any help :)
<ty> oh, does any1 know what "install with driver update cd" does? on ubuntu install?
<hogar> bye greetings
<snek> well, time to go.. good day all, it's been an informative day once again :)
<`crab`> bye o/
<berriop> ﻿Firefox crashes all the time when i watch flash content (eg. youtube), how can I change firefox to use swfdec or gnash???
<alarond> DrOni: blast! there's still only crackling on any flash videos.
<alarond> snek: lol
<reqqit> berriop, install Firefox 2.0
<ty> reinstall firefox
<arun_> have anyone heard of bharat operating systems solutions?
<DrOni> alarond: flash videos via a browser?
<reqqit> firefox 3.0 is to blame, worst release of $50m a year funded software EVER
<reqqit> seriously, we should all ask for our google money back
<truebosko> snek: so hmm, it said "found a defect in 1 file!" and then told me to reboot. Is there somewhere I can actually see what the error is?
<reqqit> I changed my search engine on firefox to yahoo as a protest,  why should google pay them so much money, yeah, they get market share with FF2.0, then release FF3.0, biggest piece of crap ever. on top of that, google have to build chrome to fix things
<berriop> reqqit: but swfdec may works better, how can i change it???
<reqqit> aaand the idiots at firefox moan about it
<outboard> Opera browser FTW
<DrOni> I am a big fan of Opera, I can't wait for Chrome to come to Linux though
<peepsalot> i have a messed up entry in my network manager for wired connections, and I'm not sure how to get rid of it.  when I plug in an ethernet cable, it tries to use a connection called "ifupdown (usbo0)" which doesn't work.  I added another Wired connection in the settings which works ok, but it always defaults to the wrong one
<reqqit> berriop, I've given up, firefox routinely freezes and crashes, I just use opera for googling, firefox for redditing, and use flashblock
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> please chat about browsers in #ubuntu-offtopic
<outboard> we did some tests  Opera v's chrome and opera is faster
<MidnightDevil> sup
<MidnightDevil> i have no sound on my 8.10 system :s what can i do?
<outboard> ok sorry
<berriop> reqqit: so with opera this flash problem doesnt happend???
<reqqit> bazhang, 80% of what you do on ubuntu is browser based, he has a problem with his, advising him to use opera and flashblock
<alarond> DrOni: yes. metacafe on mozilla
<peepsalot> when I try to delete the network connection, it says "Removing connection failed: ifupdown - connection delete not supported (read-only).."
<reqqit> berriop, yeah, never had opera die on me once
<Baba_B00ie> firefox is hung up in gnome. how do i get it's process id so i can kill it from  CLI
<berriop> reqquit: or with epiphany??
<DrOni> alarond: have you tried another browser?
<MidnightDevil> Baba_B00ie,  ps -u username | grep firefox
<alarond> DrOni: no. i'm trying it now.
<Baba_B00ie> ty
<ty> yes?
<peepsalot> Baba_B00ie, i think "killall firefox" should also work
<spirosvii> dfb
<Baba_B00ie> MidnightDevil,    ps -u and kill with the id worked the best
<DarkKnight> ikonia; hey thanx....got solved
<livingdaylight> DrOni: that samba link is from 2005
<MidnightDevil> good to know :)
<peepsalot> so can someone help me with NetworkManager?
<Baba_B00ie> MidnightDevil, i couldn't rememner the command. it's been a very long time since i had an app crap out on my linux box.. i mean like forever heh
<livingdaylight> DrOni: sorry, june 2006, still quite old
<ikonia> DarkKnight no problem
<edju> In order to use gtkpod w/ an iPod nano, I have to format it to fat32.  I fired up gparted, but it reports that the nano is 900some MB, when it's an 8GB model.  How to format this thing?
<arun_> can anyone help me with my doubt about port forwarding?
<ty> yes
<DrOni> livingdaylight: Yes, but the important stuff is still up to date such as the user and password creations
<balachmar> Hi, I want to write data onto a SD card that I use with my camera. But the filesystem is write protected on my laptop, but not on my desktop. Any idea how to fix this?
<DrOni> livingdaylight: selecting folders to share has become easier thanks to gui support, I assume you're using gnome?
<livingdaylight> yes
<fixxxermet1> Can anyone recommend a program to map / visualize a network diagram (similar to what Visio can do)?
<CarpeDiem_> has anyone tried ubuntu on macbook 1st gen?
<CarpeDiem_> last night i failed to connect wirless
<Ohmu> All, I had got a WAP up and running using wicd (ibex host, xp guest). but its glitching.  its just disconnected, and emptied out the boxes for manual ip etc.  (i filled them in from doing ifconfig wlan0) but now that's not giving an ip.  what's going on?  can i just choose whatever values I want?  ie choose my own gateway ip mask etc
<DrOni> livingdaylight: alright, well once you have a user with permissions setup (sudo smbpasswd -L -a your_username; sudo smbpasswd -L -e your_username) you can just right click any folder that you wish to share
<Ohmu> does wicd _define_ ip, gateway etc values for wlan0, or does it need to match the existing values that are in /etc/network/interfaces?
<MidnightDevil> what is the command to run alsa conf tool in ubuntu?
<Acedip> well totem movie player and vlc are running on high menory and skipping
<DrOni> livingdaylight: and select the appropriate option of course
<Acedip> video output is really bad
<gribouille> hi
<ty> hello
<livingdaylight> DrOni: but i must have don't something wrong coz i can't read ubuntu from xp on my laptop.
<ty> with virtual box?
<gribouille> is there a way to find dependency information between installed packages besides apt-cache (r)depends ?
<ch3|> Hi all
<Acedip> well, totem movie player and vlc are running on high menory and skipping video, ouput is really pathetic ??
<ch3|> just a question..
<ty> hello
<Acedip> well, totem movie player and vlc are running on high menory and skipping/dragging video, ouput is really pathetic ??
<ch3|> is there any section for spanish? or all is english?
<DrOni>  livingdaylight: can you see your Ubuntu machine from your laptop?
<bazhang> Acedip, with or without compiz
<gribouille> is there a way to find dependency information between installed packages besides apt-cache (r)depends ?
<Acedip> bazhang: with
<bazhang> Acedip, install fusion-icon
<alarond> bye
<livingdaylight> DrOni: no, that's the point
<DrOni> livingdaylight: alright, try 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart'
<DrOni>  livingdaylight: then check that you have at least one folder being shared
<lazukars> Anyone have a good "get screen color" app?
<Acedip> bazhang: its a tray icon to manage compiz, i need that ?>
<ch3|> somebody here is from M3X¡C0?
<bazhang> Acedip, turn off compiz when watching movie, turn on when finished
<and-ri>  hello, how to disable the automatic opening windows if plug in an USB-stick?
<lazukars> How do you Get Color from the Screen?
<bazhang> !es | ch3|
<ubottu> ch3|: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tyrchyus> hi
<bazhang> ch3|, there maybe a mexico loco as well
<tyrchyus> my theme changed alone...
<jburd> Hi.  My sound has just stopped working.  I don't understand why this would happen.
<and-ri> (05:10:45 PM) and-ri: hello, how to disable the automatic opening windows if plug in an USB-stick?
<Promille> hey. is there any way installing the update which is avaiable automaticly?
<NoiseEee> I've managed to get a desired folder on my Ubuntu Server mapped to my WinXP box.  However, some subfolders are appearing in the XP view that don't really exist on the Ubuntu box... they may very well be 'deleted' folders... named things like '1EYYTR~U' etc.
<Odd-rationale> and-ri: in nautilus, go to edit --> preferences --> removable media... and uncheck the browse media when plugged check box.
<NoiseEee> how can i not list those folders, or really 'delete' them.  by the way, this folder is RSYNCd from another machine
<metho> can 8.10 be discussed here?
<Promille> sure
<bazhang> metho, yep
<hendrixski> hey, I'm trying to write a script to back up a bunch of stuff at once... and it requires that I be able to enter a password on a new line... within said script.  Does anybody know how to do that?
<metho> :)
<hendrixski> for example   "mysqldump dbname -u username -p"   then somehow have the script automatically provide the password without prompting the user?
<tyrchyus> sorry but my themes changed alone. is possible a qt4 problem?
<Odd-rationale> hendrixski: like with sudo ?
<bazhang> Promille, you mean bypass the update-notifier?
<Promille> hey. is there any way installing the update which is avaiable automaticly?
<jburd> So can someone show me how to debug this sound problem?
<livingdaylight> DrOni: Thank You Amigo!
<metho> i am new to bash scripting, can anyone tell me a website where i can find the basic information and hand full of useful already written script
<Odd-rationale> hendrixski: add it to the sudoers file...
<Promille> bazhang i mean so i dont forget to update everything, that it doesnt remind me that there is any avaible, just download and install them
<Odd-rationale> metho: http://linuxcommand.org
<hendrixski> Odd-rationale, well, I'm not using sudo in the script, it might be run automatically through a web-application, and I don't want to introduce bugs
<ch3|> great..
<hendrixski> I just want to enter a password for a database within a script
<bazhang> Promille, manually then? you can turn off update-notifier and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Odd-rationale> hendrixski: hmm... idk then... maybe the command has an option to incude the password as a parameter... might want to chech the man page...
<NoiseEee> those mysterious folders are NOT deleted folders... they're just not translating correctly.  ie: Ubuntu Server name: "2036035_ontario_inc.", xp name: "24N5WI~I"
<ch3|> ubottu, bazhang , thanks for the tip
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> !loco | ch3|
<ubottu> ch3|: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<hendrixski> Odd-rationale, didn't see it there before, but I'll check again
<Promille> bazhang: great! is there anyway to make it so it does that everytime i log in?
<ty> bye people
<hendrixski> oh, hey, look at that ... in addition to -p and then prompting for a password you can use --password=password
<hendrixski> heh
<metho> thanks for that linuxcommands.org website, looks promising
<hendrixski> sorry
<hendrixski> :-)
<FloodBot2> hendrixski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Promille, sure; but that kind of defeats the idea of doing it manually
<korcan> anyone have freezing issues with vmware and 8.04 server?
<Odd-rationale> hendrixski: manpages FTW
<Odd-rationale> :D
<Promille> bazhang: thats the idea... i trust the suppliers of updates enough to do that
<Promille> bazhang: isnt it to just make it as a script and copy it into the start-up folder(if there is any) ?
<bazhang> Promille, sessions startup
<eighty4> anyone know of a way to send a soundstream from OS X to Ubuntu?
<hendrixski> Odd-rationale, yeah, I was thinking of solving the wrong problem. Trying to get a script to take a prompt and enter a password, the better problem was just not having that prompt in the first place :-p
<and-ri> Odd-rationale:  thx, but my nautilus doesn't have such a entry. I solve it by using : settings->control Center->Peripherals->StorageMedia, chose Mounted Removable Medium and set 'do nothing' as AUTOACTION
<Acedip> bazhang: how do i turn it off, i mean i've enabled few features like window switcher,desktop wall etc
<Promille> bazhang.. ok great illt ry that.. thanks
<bazhang> Acedip, the fusion icon is a switch to turn it on and off with an easy click
<Odd-rationale> and-ri: ok. i think the actual path was Edit --> preference --> media --> browse meia when inserted...
<bazhang> korcan, what version of vmware? does this happen with vbox as well
<pronto> http://pronto185.com/linux/screens/other/12_04_08_02:02:48window.png how do i stop that from happening ?  it just started happing when i ssh
<tmbigrigg> I think that I broke X on my 8.04 machine when I boot into Gnome I only get a black screen, If I login using my wife's profile Gnome works perfectly. Any ideas on how to copy her display settings/resolution to my profile?
<korcan> bazhang, running latest esx
<korcan> just installed yesterday
<bazhang> korcan, 2.0?
<Acedip> bazhang: but i cant see that swtich in fusion-icon, does changing the WM (to metacity) meaning swtiching off compiz
<bazhang> Acedip, metacity means no compiz
<Odd-rationale> tmbigrigg: have you tried selecting gnome from the gdm sessions menu?
<GSMX> hey, what is a good usenet binary downloader for ubuntu?
<korcan> esx 3i 3.5.0 build-123629
<bazhang> !info pan
<ubottu> pan (source: pan): A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.132-3.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 755 kB, installed size 3292 kB
<bazhang> GSMX, check pan
<GSMX> bazhang: thanks, i will try it
<Acedip> bazhang: ya..thanks..but i really dint get the relation between both, the video ouput and compiz, some link to study more of it
<EmoBusinessman> it's /dev/sda!
<EmoBusinessman> no just kidding it's /dev/sdc
<EmoBusinessman> you may as well just guess which one it is man
<ericjung> what's a good lightweight window manager for ubuntu???
<korcan> bazhang, Esx Server 3i 3.5.0 build-123629
<tmbigrigg> odd-rational: yes but after entering password it just goes to black screen
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: fluxbox, openbox
<fte> openbox
<bazhang> ericjung, lxde fluxbox openbox there are a few
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: which is more "lightweight"? I have a really old laptop
<xnv> ericjung: xfce?
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: ah.. that is a debated issue... :P
<ericjung> :)
<GSMX> bazhang: just what I needed, thank you very much
<metbsd> i want to buy a netbook, but don't know which one to buy ! help!
<ericjung> are any of them installable with Synaptic?
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: if tiling window management is your style, then the lightest you can get is probably dwm
<bazhang> ericjung, all
<ericjung> metbsd: Samsung NC-10 has all the best reviews right now
<Odd-rationale> tmbigrigg: try removing your ~/.dmrc file...
<bazhang> metbsd, ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ericjung> bazhang: after installing any of them with synaptic, any configuration needs to be done or is it automatic??
<tmbigrigg> Odd-rationale: what is .dmrc file used for?
<Cteel> I would need help with installing the right driver for my Geforce4 mx 440 on ubuntu
<bazhang> ericjung, some config with openbox iirc; lxde is quite easy to set up
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: not much configuring, but you probably will want to customize...
<Odd-rationale> tmbigrigg: session info...
<tmbigrigg> thx. I will try it
<Odd-rationale> tmbigrigg: you can open it to see what is in it...
<ericjung> ok, i'll try DWM per Odd-rationale's recommenddation!
<korcan> bazhang, any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: isn't lxde a desktop environment... that uses openbox as a window manager?
<patbam> has anyone run into this problem with inkscape? http://ruphus.com/stash/argh.png i can't resize windows at all, so the app is essentially useless
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: what is "tilting window management" mean?
<bazhang> korcan, sorry I only use vbox
<bazhang> korcan, you can check launchpad for bugs though
<pronto> http://pronto185.com/linux/screens/other/12_04_08_02:02:48window.png how do i stop that from happening ?  it just started happing when i ssh
<korcan> bazhang, thanks
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: no window borders, no overlapping windows, just tiling...
<norbert79> Good dayí
<outboard> i am installing  and have got to the  " detecting hardware please wait"  loading module 'usb-storage' and it seems to have hung , it has been on that for over 10 mins  , is that normal ?
<ericjung> oh... TILING
<ericjung> I thought you said "tilting" :)
<norbert79> outboard: Not really... You might consider removing that specific hardware untill the install is finished
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: tiling wm's are actually pretty nice if you get used the them...
<norbert79> outboard: Depends of course on the hardware...
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: I think I'd like overlapping windows. which of those *does* have overlapping?
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: even on a 14" screen?
<outboard> there is no usb device curently attached to the computer
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: openbox is my favorite... fluxbox is nice, as it comes ith a panel...
<norbert79> outboard: Nothing is being attached to the USB then?
<outboard> nope nothin
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: tiling is pretty nice even with a 14" screen?
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: yeah.
<|unjustice|> Hi, runnning hardy on a laptop and I cannot get sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop path/filename/path command to work
<norbert79> outboard: Are you sure, that both the installer was burned well, or the USB works flawless?
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: although dwm would probably be not the best chioce for a starter in tiling wm...
<norbert79> |unjustice|: You miss a space
<norbert79> |unjustice|: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop path/filename path
<NoiseEee> I've mapped a Ubuntu Server drive successfully on my XP box.  The problem is, folders that end in "." (ie: "BigCompany Inc.") look like "AOFAM0~P" in XP.  Is there a way to correct this, on either side?
<neptun> hello everybody!can someone help with a tuner tv ?
<norbert79> |unjustice|: example: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /tmp/test.iso /media/something
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: if you want to start with tiling, try awesome or wmii
<outboard> i have had no problems with the usb  and yes the disk was burned properly
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: jebus there are sooo many !
<|unjustice|> norbert79: tried with space...did not work, check pastebin?
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: freedom of choices... :D
<norbert79> |unjustice|: You might copy the address once again, just joined...
<norbert79> outboard: You might adresss your replies directly, using the name before the reply. I might miss a few lines otherwise. Can you explain the exact step when the installer stops working?
<|unjustice|> norbert79: http://pastebin.com/m6eb4d44e
<MrCollins> I am following a guide and it tells me to navigate to the 'trunk' directory, I am using Intrepid, where is that directory
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: now that i installed fluxbox, how do i "start" it?
<aboSamoor> how can convert jpeg files to pdf ?
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: choose fluxbox from the gdm sessions menu
<Guest61851> why would you like to do that
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: you may have to run "sudo update-menus" first...
<LinuxApe> since upgrading to intrepid by cd/dvd burner doesn't recognize any media.  Any suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: also, read the ubuntu wiki on fluxbox...
<NoiseEee> anyone with my q?
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: what is gdm sessions menu?
<sipior> aboSamoor: i believe ImageMagick groks pdf. you can try "convert foo.jpg foo.pdf" and see what happens
<bazhang> ericjung, login window sessions
<ikonia> NoiseEee if anyone knows the answer - they will answer, saying "anyone" won't make them respond
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: when you logout... the login screen.. there is a sessions menu...
<ericjung> oooo
<outboard> norbert79 : small window , Title : installing system , detecting harware, please wait , progress bar at 90% , Loading modual 'usb-storage' for USB storage' ...
<zanberdo> I'm trying out gnome on ubuntu for the first time (I'm a long time kde/kubuntu user though) and was hoping to find out firstly, what IRC client is generally used with gnome?
 * jgoguen is away: Re-doing history notes...
<bazhang> zanberdo, xchat/irssi/pidgin
<sinbox> Hi, everytime I reboot I get a "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" window and I have to manually select the correct monitor, how can I make the change permanent?
<carlf> Has anyone had any luck with the RocketRaid 2310 under 64-bit intrepid? Every time I load the module, the alarm on the card starts going off.
<norbert79> outboard: you might switch to the command line interface, and give the command dmesg, or start gnome-terminal using alt+f2, and do the same...
<zanberdo> bazhang: irrsi is a cli client, right?  And pidgin is of course an IM client, so I gather xchat would be the gui irc client, yes?
<norbert79> outboard: the installer impacted to an error, and it is not able on solving it, but we can still find out (hopefully) what is causing the rror
<Acedip> while getting the updates from net, can i save these updates somewhere and use them if i reintall
<shiMMer> what is "~/."
<Acedip> instead of downloading them the next time altogether
<ikonia> Acedip: not really the best idea
<ikonia> shiMMer: your home dir
<zanberdo> another question I think you might have the answrt to. with kde I use katapult as a quick app launcher.  I understand gnome has a similar quick app launcher.  What is it called?
<Acedip> ikonia: why
<shiMMer> with ~ symbol?
<ikonia> Acedip: any changes that conflict with the current updates will cause problems
<ikonia> shiMMer: means your home dir
<Odd-rationale> zanberdo: gnome-do
<shiMMer> owh...ty bro
<shiMMer> i continue learning linux
<badawi> my internet is very slow under ubuntu, i already disabled ipv6 any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> gnome-do > katapult
<Acedip> ikonia: but suppose i have got 8.10 updates like some 2/3 times, and today i need to reintall,then i could use these saved updates to bring back my system to todays present state
<shiMMer> "~/.fluxbox/init" i cant find it on my home dir..
<alessandro> alguien habla español
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shiMMer> english please
<alessandro> soy nuevop ene l ubuntu
<fernanchel> Hello, this is the firs time I enter in this chat
<ikonia> Acedip I don't beleive that is a good way
<outboard> norbert79 : how do i break out of where it is , the installer still has control of the system ?
<alessandro> y me gustaria saber algunas incognitas
<norbert79> !es | alessandro
<ubottu> alessandro: please see above
<zanberdo> Odd-rationale: thanks
<bazhang> alessandro, /join #ubuntu-es
<alessandro> above?
<fernanchel> yo hablo español Alessandro
<alessandro> hola fernanchel
<alessandro> como estas?
<bazhang> english here please
<lipinski> Anyone know how to downgrade from Ubuntu 8.10 to 8.04?
<fernanchel> Hola, acabo de instalar Xchat y es la primera vez que entro.
<alessandro> yo tb
<alessandro> resien lo instale
<alessandro> tb es mi primera
<alessandro> vez
<alessandro> soy nuevo en esto
<alessandro> tb
<FloodBot2> alessandro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !es | alessandro fernanchel
<ubottu> alessandro fernanchel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MrCollins> how do i get started troubleshooting /dev/video?
<Odd-rationale> !downgrade | lipinski
<ubottu> lipinski: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<fernanchel> Ok. I did'nt Know
<XThief> How can i change an user password using the terminal?
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: wow ! fluxbox rocks!
<ericjung> thanks everyone for the advice
<Odd-rationale> XThief: passwd
<ericjung> how can i get the NetworkManager Applet to run in fluxbox?
<MrCollins> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<fernanchel> This seems too complicated for me
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: do alt+f2 and run "gnome-nm-applet"
<alessandro> ok
<alessandro> entarre a los canales
<jburd> I'm running Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex and kernel 2.6.27-10.  After a recent update, my sound stopped working.  My sound card is an Intel HDA Conexant card.
<XThief> Odd-rationale sudo passwd user newpassword?
<fernanchel> Do you speak italian, Alesandro?
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: hmm
<alessandro> no
<jburd> Sound works perfectly on OS X which is configured to dual-boot with Ubuntu.
<XThief> he is speaking spanish
<Odd-rationale> XThief: if you want to change the current users passwrod. just do `passwd`
<alessandro> i dont speak italian
<outboard> norbert79 : how do i break out of where it is , the installer still has control of the system ?
<XThief> Odd-rationale but i dont want the current user
<Odd-rationale> XThief: if you want to change another users password, then do `sudo passwd $USERNAME`
<jburd> So it's definitely not hardware.  Can someone please offer some insight on this problem?  I've checked alsamixer and all levels are fine with playback not-muted.
<Odd-rationale> XThief: and you need to have sudo rights...
<norbert79> outboard: Told you already... Press either Ctrl+Alt+F1 or use Alt+F2
<fernanchel> "Alessandro" seems an italian name
<jburd> It's weird how sound was working just a few minutes ago before I rebooted my computer.
<MrCollins> jburd, when you play mp3 with say audacious, is the equalizer visualization going or not?
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: did it work?
<zeid>    jernas19_80@hotmail.com
<alessandro> yes alessandro is a italian name
<outboard> must have missed that ctrl +alt + f1
<XThief> Odd-rationale it worked, thanks!
<alessandro> but im peruvian
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: i didn't try it. I want to learn how to automate that with either a menu item or shortcut, so I'm reading the wiki
<jburd> MrCollins: Yes, it's going on.  I can see visualization as well and I can also seek through the song.  However, I'm unable to hear any output.
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: i.e., i don't want to have to press Alt-F2 "gnome-nm-applet" everytime I login
<Odd-rationale> ericjung: add "gnome-nm-applet &" to the ~/.fluxbox/startup file
<norbert79> alessandro: I think they have someone from Peru too... Join ubuntu-es for generic Espanol.
<fernanchel> Ok. I have to go out. It has been a pleasure to chat with you
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: jk
<ericjung> Odd-rationale: ok
<shiMMer> i enter this command n i got an error
<shiMMer> ~/.fluxbox/overlay
<KillGuta> how do I switch beetween desktops?
<shiMMer> bash: /home/zer0/.fluxbox/overlay: No such file or directory
<jburd> I tried booting the 2.6.27-8 kernel, but it still doesn't work.  What could be the problem?
<MrCollins> jburd which mixer are you using in System -> Prefs -> Sound ??
<KillGuta> I mean an keyboard shortcut
<shiMMer> i can use mouse scroll to go to another desktop
<jburd> MrCollins: Everything is on autodetect.
<alessandro> so the chanel..were is it?
<Pici> alessandro: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<jburd> sound capture says it's using "ALSA", default mixer tracks device: "Capture AlSA PCM on front:0 (Conexant analog)..."
<outboard> norbert79 : hung going to the command line now  , loading please wait ..... ,
<MrCollins> jburd switch the Sound and Music section to your sound cards module
<MrCollins> jburd are you using the front headers?
<jburd> Nope
<jburd> This is a notebook
<norbert79> outboard: did you switch to your CLI console mode? You can switch between the virtual terminals using Ctrl+Alt+Fx
<znik> i have just installed 8.10 but my dell laptop tarckpad(mouse) is not working properly. although when i attach an external mouse it acts fine. what should i do ?
<norbert79> Fx means F1-F12
<norbert79> outboard: Find the command line
<lxuserNewbie> sound capture way too low with my "HDA Intel STAC92xx Analog" does anyone know make it lauder?
<alessandro> i write /join #ubuntu-es in terminal?
<alessandro> or where?
<Pici> alessandro: No, write it right here, where you are typing to me.
<shiMMer> how to set wallpaper on fluxbox?
<jburd> Ok.  Choosing the right output device and setting PCM output to max works now MrCollins :-)  Thank you for helping out. :-)
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: use feh. or xsetroot
<alessandro> to here
<alessandro> ?
<bazhang> yes.
<MrCollins> jburd, no problem. I wish someone would help me with my problem now :)
<norbert79> alessandro: Just click the channel's name... #ubuntu-es
<norbert79> alessandro: right vclick, and JOIN
<jburd> MrCollins: What is the question?
<znik> bazhang:  i have just installed 8.10 but my dell laptop tarckpad(mouse) is not working properly. although when i attach an external mouse it acts fine. what should i do ?
<bitsbam> lo there all
<MrCollins> jburd, I have a Logitech webcam and I want to set it up so I can use it to video chat, but it does not work
<paul68> I saw it once but where can you create applets in ubuntu
<johannes_> hi, im using kubuntu 8.10 does one of you know a repository, I can use to install the new nvidia 180.08 driver?
<alessandro> in channels?
<MrCollins> jburd I am trying to troubleshoot /dev/video0 but I do not know what permissions to pass to it and etc etc......
<ericjung_> Odd-rationale: gnome-nm-applet isn't the right command it seems
<ericjung_> Odd-rationale: I can start other apps in fluxbox with your suggestion but not gnome-nm-applet
<jburd> MrCollins: Have you been able to capture video with this Webcam on Ubuntu before?
<ericjung_> Odd-rationale: indeed, ALT-F2 doesn't do anything in fluxbox either
<DrOni> johannes: install 'Envy-NG', if it doesn't have the latest drivers just download them from the Nvidia site
<Odd-rationale> ericjung_: maybe it was just nm-applet...
<Odd-rationale> i forgot...
<shiMMer> i type xsetroot on terminal n my desktop got probs
<johannes_> DrOni thx
<shiMMer> how to fix??
<ericjung_> Odd-rationale: I think ALT-F2 is gnom e only
<Odd-rationale> ericjung_: well, there is is fbrun...
<ericjung_> Odd-rationale: what is that?
<MrCollins> jburd, yes the weird thing is, on the Ubuntu livecd, it works....
<znik>  i have just installed 8.10 but my dell laptop trackpad(mouse) is not working properly. although when i attach an external mouse it acts fine. what should i do ?
<ash1> hello, how do I use the inbuilt Bluetooth facilities of my HP laptop in Ubuntu (Hardy)?
<zanberdo> ok, another kde-to-gnome question: the default configuration for konsole is to colorize items such as directories and files flagged as executable, but it appears that gnome terminal does not.  How do I enable coloriztion of file entries/directories/etc with gnome terminal?
<truebosko> Setting up partitions, a  simple setup of: / (ext3) for ubuntu install, swap, and /home (ext3) for rest is perfectly ok right?
<badawi> truebosko: size?
<truebosko> 600gigs~
<ash1> ﻿hello, how do I use the inbuilt Bluetooth facilities of my HP laptop in Ubuntu (Hardy)?
<Odd-rationale> ericjung_: fbrun is the run dialog for fluxbox.
<jburd> Wow, weird.  Which software are you trying to use to configure and video chat with?  Which kernel are you currently running?
<jburd> @ MrCollins
<ericjung_> ericjung: how to start it?
<MrCollins> jburd, huh?
<badawi> if / and /home are in the hundred gigs size u should be aok
<carlf> Has anyone had any luck with the RocketRaid 2310? Every time I load the kernel module, the alarm on the card starts going off.
<MrCollins> jburd, kopete
<shiMMer> i type xsetroot on terminal n my desktop got probs.how to fix?
<MrCollins> jburd the latest kernel for Intrepid
<bug2000> Is there a chance Wubi can fail and ruin the host?
<Odd-rationale> ericjung_: i thought the defalt keybinging was alt+f2, but i guess it is something else... but you can bind fbrun to anykey you want...
<badawi> shiMMer: logout and login
<bazhang> bug2000, define ruin
<shiMMer> is that skill or trick/cure???
<znik>  i have just installed 8.10 but my dell laptop trackpad(mouse) is not working properly. although when i attach an external mouse it acts fine. what should i do ?
<DrOni> ash1: if your bluetooth adapter was detected and installed properly you'll find the options for it under the system settings menu
<bug2000> bazhang: Get data currapted / lost.
<shiMMer> anyway,i try
<lxuserNewbie> does anyone what's the problem with my soundcard? the capture voice too low even I set to 100% in recording tab
<ericjung_> Odd-rationale: I'll try fbrun and be right back
<ash1> DrOni: looks like the adapter wasn't detected
<bazhang> bug2000, not likely from the ubuntu perspective, not sure about windows though; you can check launchpad to see if there are any such bugs
<znik> my xorg.conf is also not showing the input devices part
<DrOni> ash1: well I can't help you then, sorry :(
<bazhang> bug2000, wubi is more of a demo imo
<johannes_> envyng doesnt list the newest drivers, can I change that?
<nw2190> Hi, does anyone know how to get higher screen resolutions in Ubuntu 8.10?
<outboard> norbert79 : ok i'm in the comand line running the command dmsg, probing / checking / usb 1-8 disconect , bus busy wait 0  , unknown sensor , probe of 1-8 fail with error -22
<metho> one question regarding bash!
<ash1> the only way to enable the driver is on the touch panel (QuickLaunch) of my notebook, and QuickLaunch itself isn't working properly :(
<outboard> does that help ?
<norbert79> outboard: Sounds not good... Did you try to google this error already?
<nw2190> It was working fine but then I hooked my laptop up to another monitor the other day and ever since the resolution on my laptop is too low.
<DrOni> johannes_: unfortunately not from EnvyNG, you'll have to check the Nvidia site and install it manually (instructions on how to do that are included in the tarball file)
<metho> cant find .bash_script but $PATH exists and i even modified it as well...
<lxuserNewbie> the capture voice too low even I set to 100% in recording tab, where can i get information about this, please?
<metho> where is .bash_script??
<MrCollins> Can someone help me troubleshoot my webcam issue? I do not know where to begin or I would ask a direct question.....
<jburd> MrCollins: Can you try checking whether you can capture any video with cheese? sudo aptitude install cheese
<blip-> hi,  for some reason i just logged onto my laptop and there is no sound.  i maxed out alsamixer, kmix and restarted ALSA system as well as maxed out Amarok.... but no sound is coming out from the speakers or via headphones... i didn't do anything or install anything for the sound.
<Odd-rationale> metho: ~/.bash_script does not exists by defualt... unless you crete it...
<znik>  i have just installed 8.10 but my dell laptop trackpad(mouse) is not working properly. although when i attach an external mouse it acts fine. what should i do ?
<DrOni> ash1: that QuickLaunch panel might not have linux drivers at all - check the HP site for info on whether Linux is supported or not?
<Odd-rationale> metho: perhaps you mean ~/.bash_profile? or ~/.bashrc?
<MrCollins> jburd ill check but I think I tried cheese already
<johannes_> DrOni I heard about conflicts, installing a driver via repo after having installed a driver manually, is that correct/ possible?
<metho> Odd_rationale: yes, i meant .bash_profile
<znik>  i have just installed 8.10 but my dell laptop trackpad(mouse) is not working properly. although when i attach an external mouse it acts fine. what should i do ?
<ash1> ﻿DrOni: yeah i'm checking that one out..
<metho> Odd_rationale: you know where i can find .bash_profile?
<Odd-rationale> metho: it should be in ~/
<DrOni> johannes_: due to the size and complexities of graphical drivers they aren't included in repos - but there will be conflicts if you install one over the other by ANY means
<MrCollins> cheese doesnt work
<ericjung__> Odd-rationale: i love you
<furythor> I have problem with my graphics card, I can't get it identified it correctly.
<znik> i have just installed 8.10 but my dell laptop trackpad(mouse) is not working properly. although when i attach an external mouse it acts fine. what should i do ?
<Odd-rationale> ericjung__: i hope you're not a guy...
<furythor> here is paste of my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/80411/
<DrOni> johannes_: the instructions tell you how to safely install your new drivers however, so such conflicts shouldn't occur if you follow the instructions correctly
<pottsi> znik:  i have same problem
<ericjung__> Odd-rationale: not in a sexual way !
<shiMMer> how to set conky run at startup on fluxbox??
<DrOni> johannes_: daunting, I know, perhaps you should stick to the latest stable drivers from EnvyNG?
<ericjung__> Odd-rationale: thanks for all the help
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: add conky & to your ~/.fluxbox/startup file
<lxuserNewbie> capture voice too low even I set to 100% in recording tab, where can i get information about this, please?
<Odd-rationale> ericjung__: np :P
<ericjung__> Odd-rationale: what does conky do?
<norbert79> outboard: Ok, as I have no generic advice, try to turn off acpi at start, before you load up the installer.. Set "acpi=off" at GRUB
<znik> pottsi lets put up a plea together
<znik> so that sumone helps us
<johannes_> DrOni nvidia 177 + plasma doesnt work very well, Ill go and uninstall the old one later and install the 180.08 manually
<shiMMer> i cant see fluxbox on my home dir..must i create it?
<bazhang> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Odd-rationale> ericjung__: it is a program that prints info to your desktop...
<pottsi> znik:  does your caplogs key flash aswell ?
<DrOni> johannes_: okay, good luck :)
<johannes_> DrOni thx
<znik> pottsi no but the moouse works fine if i connect an external one
<shiMMer> i cant see fluxbox on my home dir..must i create it?
<jburd> MrCollins: My built in webcam works well and here are the permissions for it:  crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 2008-12-04 22:38 /dev/video0.  Can you check whether your user is part of the video group?
<Juerd_> Is there a way to generate an xorg.conf based on the current settings that were detected?
<Juerd_> I need to edit something but xorg.conf is empty nowadays.
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: it is a hidden file ".fluxbox"
<pottsi> Anyone has any ideas ??
<znik> pottsi please tell me the answer if u find one
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: you might want to go to view --> show hidden file (ctrl+h)
<shiMMer> owh..then how to set conky wun at startup?
<DrOni> znik: basically your trackpad drivers didn't install
<pottsi> znik: ill pm you if i do
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: add "conky &" to your ~/.fluxbox/startup file
<DrOni> znik: do a google search specifically for your model and see if there are any linux drivers available for it?
<znik> DrOni but the trackpad is moving but erratically
<shiMMer> i try
<lxuserNewbie> captured voice too low even I set to 100% in recording tab, where can i get information about this, please?
<pottsi> DrOni: what can we do fix it
<DrOni> znik: oh, well then they're just bad drivers! I can't help you sorry :(
<pottsi> znik: you use vista?
<DrHalan> hey ive installed and am usning glx-new but it is not listed in jockey. is that normal?
<znik> DrOni last time when i had the problem i had to just edit the /etx/x11/xorg.conf file and edit the input device part but in 8.10 thr is only "device" section , no "input device" !!!!!
<znik> pottsi yes
<shiMMer> odd::i can see fluxbox folder now..n open startup file.where to add?
<znik> in the xorg.conf
<pottsi> znik: me too
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: there should be an example section to guide you...
<norbert79> !offtopic > pottsi
<znik> DrOni http://paste.ubuntu.com/80411/
<ubottu> pottsi, please see my private message
<shiMMer> i try read again n again to understand.
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: you probably know that a line that starts with # is a comment, and not executed...
<techqbert> elinks yubnub.org
<znik> DrOni thr is a same problem in ubuntu forum but thr r no answers!!
<DrOni> znik: try adding an 'input device' section, do you know what you added last time?
<znik> yes
<bartek> Ugh, I've burned two CD's and I keep getting an I/O error when installing at around 40-50%. Both CD's produce the error so I fear it may be my hd, but it's completely new and seems I can partition it fine. Is there tools I can use to check the HD?
<DrOni> znik: try adding that - if it doesn't work then you might have to wait until someone replies on the forums
<znik> DrOni i have added that part.but i wanted to make sure before restarting!
<Pici> bartek: Did you verify the iso's md5 before burning?
<DrOni> znik: it's worth a shot - it should do any serious harm
<Pici> !verify > bartek
<ubottu> bartek, please see my private message
<DrOni> znik: shouldn't*
<norbert79> !verify > norbert79
<ubottu> norbert79, please see my private message
<znik> DrOni you just gave me a heart attack
<znik> :)
<DrOni> znik: lol, sorry  - it's late
<pottsi> znik: fixed?
<znik> pottsi in terminal type :    sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[e]Lement> I'm about to post something on the forums, but I'll ask here to see if you guys know about it.
<norbert79> bartek: Other way would be on checking the hard drive's analytical reports on S.M.A.R.T. You can install the smart analysing packages under the live CD too by installing smartmontools. apt-get install smartmontools
<axyelp> ;
<znik> DrOni: correct me if im wrong
<[e]Lement> When my screen saver is on, to get the screensaver off I have to click a mouse button or push a key.  The mouse movement doens't register.
<bartek> So can I do the checksum from the LiveCD? The other PC I have right now is a Windows XP PC
<[e]Lement> Just install the checksum tool
<pottsi> znik: using vista at the moment ill try it now then that *should* fix it ?
<[e]Lement> You can get it from MS's website
<[e]Lement> pottsi, may I ask what your problem is?
<znik> pottsi append this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/80416/
<bartek> alright
<Pici> bartek: You can do it from Windows or by using the Check CD for Defects option on the LiveCD.
<norbert79> pottsi: For Windows related discussion go to ##windows... You are in the wrong channel.
 * [e]Lement slaps norbert79 with a large trout
<[e]Lement> He's on Windows because his mouse doesn't work o Linux.
<pottsi> norbert79:  its ubuntu problems on windows
<aksci> i want to remove the switch user option.... when i lock my screen
<DrOni> [e]Lement: pottsi and znik are having the same problem with a dodgy trackpad on their machine
<[e]Lement> lame
<[e]Lement> Usually ubuntu is good with trackpads
<pottsi> [e]Lement: can i pm you would be easier there?
<norbert79> [e]Lement: I guess you will need more courses to visit on ethics.
<trae> Anyone know what the apt-get install command is to get the compiz control panel thingy?
<bathman> anyone know how i can (temporarily) reinstall gcc-4.2.3 to install vmware server 2?
<[e]Lement> norbert79, have you never seen the large trout slap?
<bathman> it doesn't like 4.2.4
<norbert79> !offtopic [e]Lement
<[e]Lement> Not really pottsi, as I am on a Desktop and not on a laptop and have no experienced your issue.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DrOni> [e]Lement: yeah, I've never heard of a problem - apparently they had fixed it under Hardy by appending their xorg.conf - but Intrepid has a different xorg.conf file that they're unfamiliar with
<norbert79> !offtopic >[e]Lement
<ubottu> [e]Lement, please see my private message
<[e]Lement> Wow thanks norbert79, I've seen that before
<[e]Lement> And just to counter you
<ompaul> [e]Lement, drop it please
<[e]Lement> !offtopic >norberto79
<bartek> Ok, the checksum matches
<[e]Lement> =/
<bartek> 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03
<bartek> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<bartek> Any other ideas? :/
<EmoBusinessman> Does anyone here have experience with using 8.10's network manager to connect to a cisco vpn?
<norbert79> bartek: Drive error on your CD-ROM or on your HDD
<ompaul> bartek, burn slowly
<EmoBusinessman> I installed 8.10 at release and its cisco VPN support was broooooooooooooken
<EmoBusinessman> had to reinstall 8.04 LTS
<Juerd_> Is there a way to generate an xorg.conf based on the current settings that were detected?
<bartek> Im burning at 40x and my drive supports up to 48x on CD-RW
<norbert79> bartek: You might consider ompaul's advice too. Try to burn the image at a lower speed (around 12x)
<bartek> But I guess I can try going lower..
<trae> ompaul: hey there... you don't know what that compiz control panel software is ?  need to know what to apt-get install
<gleesond> I'm wondering if anyone in here has installed ibex on an eee pc 1000, or is willing to help me get my wifi working
<bartek> cd #3 is always a charm!
<ompaul> trae, no don't do that stuff
<pottsi> ok brb will test again
<trae> ompaul: np bud, tx.
<norbert79> trae: apt-cache search compiz will do the trick
<trae> ompaul: and hey long time no see :)
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<norbert79> !ccsm > trae
<ubottu> trae, please see my private message
<[e]Lement> bartek, you may also want to look at the CDs themselves.  I've seen imprefections in CDs many times.
<trae> norbert79: thanks mate
<norbert79> trae: You're welcome
<ash1> Does anyone own a HP Pavilion laptop with the the QuickLaunch bar?
<[e]Lement> You trying to get the launcher to work?
<DrOni> ash1: no luck finding drivers?
<furythor> I have problem with my graphics card and screen not identified correctly http://paste.ubuntu.com/80417/ here is past of my xorg.conf contents
<bartek> While this is burning, could my hard drive be getting identified fine but not wired up correctly or if the SATA cables were done wrong would it not get identified? (I'm assuming the latter)
<norbert79> furythor: Are you sure you have installed the nvidia support package too? Do a dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ash1> DrOni : no
<[e]Lement> furythor, gksudo displayconfig-gtk in terminal should fix it.  I've not been able to get it to work in 8.10 tho
<[e]Lement> bartek, how are you trying to access the HD?
<lipinski> How do I find out what package a particular file belongs to
<bartek> [e]Lement: nothing special, just installing ubuntu on this clean slate
<furythor> what I should look for from that print out ?
<[e]Lement> Which drive are you trying to access?
<norbert79> furythor: If any package is listed named nvidia
<bartek> My main SATA drive?
<[e]Lement> lipinski, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ might be of help
<bartek> I only have one HD
<blackhole> hi
<shiMMer> # fbsetbg -f /media/disk/Images/array2.jpg
<furythor> there is many of those
<shiMMer> i set it but not work
<[e]Lement> It's possible it's not being recognized.
<shiMMer> # fbsetbg -f /media/disk/Images/array2.jpg
<blackhole> anyone know, how to set human icons for azureus ?
<llutz> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<[e]Lement> When you put the LiveCD in the drive does it load?
<badawi> my internet is too slow, it's wired eth0 adsl controlled by NetworkManager
<bartek> [e]Lement: bios, on loadup, and ubuntu recognizes the drive and its size (it allows me to partition and actually creates partition tables)
<bartek> so something tells me the HD may not be at fault, but who knows
<[e]Lement> Then the drive is fine
<carlf> Ok. I have the sata_mv driver loaded and the disks show up individually but not as a raid. How would I mount this raid? It's 3 SATA drives on a RocketRaid 2310
<bartek> kk
<[e]Lement> Well
<[e]Lement> It's being recognized.
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: maybe you need to take out the comment #
<bartek> Right
<[e]Lement> You could have a failed HD
<FloodBot2> [e]Lement: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shiMMer> it say must be #
<bartek> Is there a way I can check for that [e]Lement without installing ubuntu (since I cant) ?
<bartek> Im burning at 16x right now so maybe this will work but if not .. :)
<norbert79> bartek: Other way would be on checking the hard drive's analytical reports on S.M.A.R.T. You can install the smart analysing packages under the live CD too by installing smartmontools. apt-get install smartmontools
<trae> thanks bunches guys, as always spot on ;)
<[e]Lement> What problem are you having installing?
<bartek> norbert79: ah right, sorry I missed that earlier
<norbert79> bartek: No problem
<wykfasz> hi
<bartek> [e]Lement: keeps I/O error'ing at around 40-50% but suggestions said to burn at a slower rate, so I am now
<shiMMer> odd::i try n CTRL+ALT+Backspace to see effect
<[e]Lement> Well, could have bad sectors.
<bartek> Yah
<[e]Lement> And I will add, SMART doesn't always trip.  I've seen bad HDs without SMART errors.
<bartek> That'll suck .. cause I got the drive from newegg :)
<[e]Lement> RMA
<wykfasz> ktos ma doswiadczenia z instalowaniem p2m?
<Myrtti> !pl | wykfasz
<ubottu> wykfasz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: try installing feh and adding "feh --bg-scale image.jpg"
<LinuxApe> Anyone else have a flaky panel?  Things start disappearing and flickering....
<shiMMer> it will work on startup?
<[e]Lement> LinuxApe, mine seems okay.
<greencookie> Hi I work on an office computer (running Ubuntu) which is always on. When I come and login in the mornings I would like to have my emails automatically downloaded into /var/mail/[username] so that I can check it with mutt. How can I do that? thanks in advance.
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: if you add it to your ~/.fluxbox/startup it should
<shiMMer> it not work
<shiMMer> odd::i add this
<shiMMer> # conky &
<norbert79> greencookie: Thats not an easy topic. First you have to find out what method your company uses for mailing
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: can you pastebin your ~/.fluxbox/startup file?
<greencookie> norbert79: what bout gmail?
<shiMMer> w8
<greencookie> or my college email?:) i just want to be able to use mutt over ssh :D
<norbert79> greencookie: Does your company uses Gmail for internal mailing? :)
<norbert79> greencookie: I see :) Well, what does your place use for mails? POP? IMAP?
<shiMMer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80427/
<greencookie> norbert79: I would like to fetch Gmail via IMAP.
<greencookie> norbert79: do I need fetchmail to do that?
<wydd> OpenOffice screen refresh problem: text bullets and control buttons aren't redrawn properly. Is is a known issue?
<norbert79> greencookie: Not used mutt long time... hmm, let me trace this on google
<shiMMer> must be Conky n not conky??
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: take out the the "# " out before the "# conky &" and "# fbsetbg -f /media/disk/Images/array2.jpg
<furythor> I still don't get my graphics card to work, and what is odd that Nvidia X server settings identify my card correctly, but monitor, so can I add manually display modes I know it can use ?
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: no, it should be conky
<greencookie> norbert79: when sshing into my campus's linux server it tells me 'You have no new mail' and when i type 'mail' if i have it, then it shows me my mail, i can even mail using 'mail [username]' do you know what program that is?
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: also put a # infront of /usr/bin/fbsetroot -solid black
<wydd> wydd: ?
<johannes_> hallo
<greencookie> norbert79: nvm its built in ubuntu too 'mail' :) ill rtfm :)
<johannes_> ich habe ein proplem mit meinen waln
<johannes_> wlam
<norbert79> !ubuntu-de | johannes_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-de
<johannes_> wlan
<norbert79> !#ubuntu-de | johannes_
<norbert79> what the
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80428/
<aluno> son
<greencookie> lol
<Myrtti> !de | johannes_
<ubottu> johannes_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<greencookie> there ya go!
<shiMMer> make differences..i learn..
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: also, "/media/disk/Images/array2.jpg
<norbert79> greencookie: Yeah... btw: http://www.andrews-corner.org/mutt.html
<Odd-rationale> " must esist
<johannes_> germany
<bartek> woah, I just popped in my new burnt CD (at 16x) and I am getting a bunch of "Buffer i/o error on device sr0, logical block <number> " .. any ideas what this means?
<greencookie> norbert79: thanks Ill give it a read. :D
<johannes_> hallo
<johannes_> wer deutsch
<norbert79> greencookie: Maybe that will give you some advice
<Myrtti> !english | johannes_
<ubottu> johannes_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<norbert79> !de > johannes_
<ubottu> johannes_, please see my private message
<norbert79> greencookie: Still googling tough
<shiMMer> reboot
<norbert79> greencookie: there ya go: http://shreevatsa.wordpress.com/2007/07/31/using-gmail-with-mutt-the-minimal-way/
<wydd> Openoffice screen refresh problem: is it a known issue related to Ubuntu? Maybe an nvidia or compiz problem?
<shiMMer> odd::yeah..work great..
<gleesond> how do I tell if wifi works?
<gleesond> I don't see an interface when I ifconfig
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: :D
<shiMMer> odd::y this happen..is it bug??
<jibouti> gleesond: try  iwconfig
<norbert79> gleesond: It does not work then :) Check the Network manager if you find Networks... What Wifi card do you own?
<Odd-rationale> shiMMer: no... as i said before, a line starting with a # is not executed...
<greencookie> norbert79: that link was for configuring using POP, but I wanted to use IMAP. I will google it anyways. Thank you for your help.
<grendal_prime> im thinking about upgrading my hardy laptop to ibex. but i have a few concerns.  This is a dell 1420 and it came with gutsy preinstalled on it. The upgrade to hardy was pretty painless, however it is an upgrade the dell i think supports.
<jibouti> grendal_prime: i would not upgrade to 8.10 if it was me
<shiMMer> owh..i got a new knoledge again. :)
<norbert79> greencookie: Not really... http://shreevatsa.wordpress.com/2007/07/31/using-gmail-with-mutt-the-minimal-way/
<norbert79> greencookie: Did you check this too?
<wydd> grendal_prime: mine is a latitude and ibex is driving me crazy
<grendal_prime> jibouti: thanks.  Im most concerend with the hardware problems.
<shiMMer> take a note and coolect it for my blog.
<greencookie> norbert79: no i hadnt. checking it now. ty
<norbert79> greencookie: Any time...
<gleesond> norbert79: I have an eee pc 1000
<mker> In sshd_config (openssh) is it correct to write "ChrootDirectory %h"? Does %h actually *mean* the home directory of every user or is it just used to symbolize that in the documentation?
<norbert79> gleesond: Thats easy! sudo apt-get install linux-backport-modules
<gleesond> norbert79: rad
<wydd> Folks, is anyone else having screen refresh problem in gnome (mostly office)?
<gleesond> I'll do that then
<norbert79> gleesond: You should also check http://eee.ricey.co.uk/
<gleesond> cool will do norbert79++
<norbert79> gleesond: linux-backports-modules-intrepid is the right name
<norbert79> gleesond: You are welcome :)
<bathman> anyone know how i can (temporarily) reinstall gcc-4.2.3 to install vmware server 2? or just add 4.2.3 of course
<norbert79> bathman: apt-get install gcc
<johannes_> hi, I manually installed a nvidia driver how can I uninstall it?
<norbert79> bathman: you might also install linux-headers
<norbert79> johannes_: Use the same installer but start it with the option 'uninstall'
<bathman> won't that check if i have 4.2.4? that i already have
<norbert79> johannes_: for example "nvidia-installer uninstall"
<bitsbam> is there a new system of encryption that will not allow an acidrip ?
<bitsbam> even if using css?
<bathman> but gotta go eat
<bathman> excuse me!
<norbert79> bitsbam: I doubt this is the right forum to that, you might considering joining a channelk about encryption
<bathman> (fries are important)
<bitsbam> have a couple of new movies that just don't rip
<bitsbam> ok norbert79, will do
<znik> pottsi i have got the solution
<znik> DrOni problem soved
<johannes_> mhm i did sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.82-pkg2.run what can I do now?
<norbert79> johannes_: No, use "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.82-pkg2.run uninstall"
<znik> DrOni i had done this earlier as well. i had forgotten.
<johannes_> ah ok thx
<norbert79> johannes_: Make sure you have the GUI off
<zamba> i'm trying to run a program, but it complains about missing shared library.. the .so file is in the same directory as the one i'm trying to run the program from.. how can i during run time set the path where it should look for libraries? i don't want to alter /etc/ld.conf for this one time or move the .so to a system wide location
<zamba> i know there's an environment variable i probably can set for it
<norbert79> johannes_: use "init 1" to enter single mode in command line interface
<norbert79> johannes_: that will turn off all other applications too
<norbert79> johannes_: the only one working will be your bash command line
<norbert79> johannes_: you can switch back using init 3 or init 5... I don't know if this has been changed inside Ubuntu... I think runlevel 3 is the default
<shiMMer> i type "firefox" in terminal then it open firefox.i close terminal n firefox also close.how to let firefox running even i close my terminal??
<Jack_Sparrow> zamba I assume it is not from our repos and from an outside source..
<norbert79> zamba: What is the name of that SO file?
<zamba> norbert79: libgptsblmsui11.so
<zamba> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<norbert79> shiMMer: nohup firefox &
<genii> norbert79: telinit 1   . Also 2 is the default, since 2,3,4 and 5 on ubuntu are identical
<shiMMer> command=nohup?
<norbert79> shiMMer: Yes, nohup is a command
<Jack_Sparrow> zamba what program are you trying to run and could you pastebin a copy of your sources.list
<norbert79> genii: Cheers
<shiMMer> trying
<dkerschner> Using xubuntu 8.10. Trying to do dual montiors with xrandr. It works... kinna. I can mouse over to my second monitor and drag apps over there. However, there appears to be a black layer on top of the windows i drag over there. I can see my mouse though and click on the windows... i just can't see them
<zamba> Jack_Sparrow: this is not a program included in the debian repositories.. this is something i've downloaded myself and want to run..
<Mrono> I need a handfull of people to download a file to test my bandwith, pst me
<zamba> i only ask here because there's probably some linux savvy users here
<Jack_Sparrow> zamba exactly my point..
<norbert79> zamba: does that specific application have this file inside the directory?
<zamba> so in that sense it's not really ubuntu related.. :p
<zamba> norbert79: yeah
<norbert79> zamba: It probably also has a bash script file, right?
<Tulga> what is bogon when I add route for "192.168.211.0"?
<norbert79> zamba: Most of the time program vendors also come with shell scrips
<Jack_Sparrow> zamba what program are you trying to run and what is the output of lsb_release -a
<norbert79> zamba: Look for a shell scripted file... I think you have a file for making that application run
<Jack_Sparrow> zamba I say this as we dont use the debian repos, we use ours.  So please post lsb_release -a and your sources list
<norbert79> Jack_Sparrow: I doubt that the application was installed using a deb file :)
<zamba> exactly.. it's not
<shiMMer> yeah..the POC is nohup "application".hu3
<genii> Tulga: Means invalid.    x.x.x.0   is a network designation and not to be used as an IP for a single machine, for instance
<Tulga> ok thanks
<Jophish> hmm, every window I open starts in the top left of the screen, with the top bar just underneath the top talkbar
<Jophish> taskbar*
<shiMMer> make post for blog
<norbert79> zamba: So, list all files, or open the directory in Gnome/KDE and check if youn can see a file, which is a shell script.
<DUMMY> hi, for how long will be gusty still supported?
<dinesh_> i want to update mysystem
<DUMMY> )
<DUMMY> when gutsy support will be stopped, something like this..
<Myrtti> it's supported until April
<Tulga> I received pending phase 2 for "tunnelota" replacing #0, when I up tunnel ipsec. how to find problem?
<braden_> what up
<braden_> f
<dinesh_> i want to update my system
<norbert79> dinesh_: Do it... :)
<dougl> is there a way to configure the task bar in kde to look/feel more like a mac?
<ZeroA4> dinesh_, what is keeping you ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dougl try /j #Kubuntu
<dinesh_> but update mneger id show an errot
<Jack_Sparrow> dougl try /j #Kubuntu  or #KDE
<dougl> Jack_Sparrow, k thanks
<norbert79> dinesh_: Copy the error message to pastebin.com
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<norbert79> dinesh_: and copy the link
<dinesh_> when i check for new update then will show an error that
<dinesh_> some fille can't be down loaded
<shiMMer> if windows=paint..if linux???
<norbert79> shiMMer: GIMP
<shiMMer> i try
<norbert79> shiMMer: You have that with the default install
<shiMMer> i got it
<norbert79> shiMMer: Well done
<shiMMer> ty bro
<norbert79> shiMMer: Yw
<norbert79> shiMMer: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=gimp - You might want to download the latest
<shiMMer> can i download it from terminal?
<norbert79> shiMMer: This is not the official package, so this is not coming from the official repositories, but at least the latest
<shiMMer> owh..
<norbert79> shiMMer: Probably, but GIMP is GUI based, so you might just use your browser
<shiMMer> let me try more
<shiMMer> i c..
<norbert79> shiMMer: I think there is a repository address to getdeb
<dinesh_> error is could not download all repository indexes
<dinesh_> and show an msz
<dinesh_> Failed to fetch http:/wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to  http:
<dinesh_> Failed to fetch http:/wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/intrepid/main/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2  Unable to connect to  http:
<dinesh_> Failed to fetch http:/wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to  http:
<FloodBot2> dinesh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dinesh_> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<shiMMer> sudo apt-get install gimp= not work
<norbert79> shiMMer: deb http://ubuntu.org.ua getdeb/ - but be warned, this is third party repository
<shiMMer> 3rd party?/
<norbert79> !pastebin | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bartek> Is it normal for the LiveCD to take upwards of 10 minutes to boot up?
<norbert79> shiMMer: Inofficial, so you might receive not secure packages...
<shiMMer> owh...
<norbert79> shiMMer: So use it at own risk
<shiMMer> better not use it..im new :)
<dhcl> teste
<norbert79> shiMMer: Well, I have never experience any problems with getdeb packages yet so far, but this means also not, that there won't be any problems
<dkerschner> Anyone have any ideas about my strange black screen issue?
<norbert79> bartek: No, it's never normal
<norbert79> bartek: Sounds like physical problems...
<bartek> :/
<bartek> Yah
<bartek> I wonder if I have a nother CD drive laying around here..
<norbert79> bartek: Check your data cable
<bartek> I have a CD/DVD burner (SATA)
<norbert79> bartek: Check your cables :)
<wydd> dhcl: do you read this?
<norbert79> bartek: It can be still faulty
<bartek> I am :)
<dhcl> yes...
<bartek> What can I do on "checking my cables" apart from making sure they are plugged in tightly?
<norbert79> bartek: Switching cables if you have any, switching drives...
<bartek> right
<dhcl> wydd: yes
<puremichael> which program can convert theora into other formats? i recently recorded a video with recordmydesktop and can't open it with avidemux
<norbert79> bartek: I have always a spare cable with me at home :)
<shiMMer> how to close firefox with terminal??what command??if windows=tskill,linux??
<bartek> unfortunately this is the first machine in the office that uses SATA so none extra :/
<norbert79> shiMMer: use ps for printing out running programs. ps -ef gives you a detailed view
<shiMMer> ps=4/about process i think
<norbert79> shiMMer: I would suggest you give a time on reading this
<norbert79> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/sag.pdf
<norbert79> shiMMer: you can easly look for firefox only using ps -ef | grep firefox
<shiMMer> i can see it..
<shiMMer> al the version..
<shiMMer> also*
<edju> In order to use gtkpod w/ an iPod nano, I have to format it to fat32.  I fired up gparted, but it reports that the nano is 900some MB, when it's an 8GB model.  How to format this thing?
<DBO> i am having issues getting sounds output from my speakers.  It works fine from the headphones however.  Help?
<tonyyarusso> shiMMer: killall firefox (or firefox-bin, depending on your version)
<ompaul> DBO, chase down crimsun
<norbert79> tonyyarusso: That does not help always
<DBO> ompaul, i was hoping someone would give me an excuse to poke him
<norbert79> tonyyarusso: Finding out PID numbers is much reliable
<ompaul> DBO, I just did :)
 * DBO pokes crimsun 
<tonyyarusso> norbert79: usually though, but agreed, PID is more robust.
<shiMMer> tony::yeah..that great..that what i lookin 4..
<shiMMer> :)
<ekontsevoy> My hostname is 'dg', my IP is given by DHCP and nslookup resolves "dg" just fine. But when I use 'sudo' command I always get 'cannot relove host dg' message. And I also get emails from ***SECURITY*** in my spool mailbox saying "Cannot resolve dg". "ping dg" says "unknown host dg" too. What the heck?
<MidnightDevil> yo
<timetrap> Whenever I transfer a large amount of file, ubuntu locks up and gnome crashes. I also cannot get to any of the virtual terminals. Help!
<shausam27> has any one had a hassel with kbarcode after the 8.04 update where it will not print right
<timetrap> This happens for samba and USB file transfers
<MidnightDevil> can someone sugest me some cool strategy games for ubuntu? like command and conquer or age of empires :b
<tonyyarusso> MidnightDevil: I don't know those two, but teg and freeciv are interesting.
<Odd-rationale> MidnightDevil: wesnoth is fun, turn-based strategy game.
<DIFH-iceroot> MidnightDevil: command and conquer and age of empires, star craft, war craft, all working fine with wine
<[c0re]> how do get network notification in notification area back?
<ded_> WTF how silly stupid can GRUB be? this isnt normal... cant grub hanle more than 8 harddiscs?
<MidnightDevil> tks tonyyarusso and Odd-rationale, DIFH-iceroot, what about farcry 2? :b
<DIFH-iceroot> MidnightDevil: use windows for such new games
<shiMMer> how to change my window color??my fluxbox just set grey color..it bad..
<[c0re]> ded_, you got more than 8 HDD?
<MidnightDevil> i wanted, but somehow grub didint map my windows partition to boot from it again lol
<ded_> ueah 17
<shiMMer> boring with grey..  :(
<MidnightDevil> i havent had a look into it yet
<MidnightDevil> but just wondering, any utility with a gui to re-configure grub?
<[c0re]> lmao
<steveccc> hi all - i am learning to use truecrypt which seems to take ages to create a 10gb encrypted file container on ubuntu 8.04 on a p4 2ghz but on a mac with ubuntu 8.10 used under a virtual machine its very quick - do you think this is due to the dual cores on the mac or could a later version of ubuntu be more efficient?
<[c0re]> ded_, all of them are 10 mb?
<FreshPrince> Adler aha, komisch, soll ich dir ne mail schicken?
<ded_> [c0re]: 160 to 750
<Tagami> okay, someone help me out here
<[c0re]> ded_, 10x17 = 170mb?
<Tagami> any time i hit shift+backspace X dies
<[c0re]> ded_, mb or gb?
<tonyyarusso> MidnightDevil: some exist, but I don't think any are available in Ubuntu yet.
<Tagami> does anyone know wtf causes that?
<ded_> [c0re]: gb
<[c0re]> Tagami, that is not bug.
<MidnightDevil> Tagami, i guess its supposed to behave like that.
<Tagami> okay
<MidnightDevil> after all, you're hitting the hotkey to kill X
<MidnightDevil> lol
<Tagami> then how do i turn it off XP
<Tagami> or change it to control+alt+backspace or something sensible
<MidnightDevil> dont hit shift and backspace.
<Tagami> that... doesn't really work
<Bertan> Hello got a real big problem. My desktop is fild with files from the folder /home/USER/, but it suppos to be /home/USER/Desktop. Sry for my bad english
<wydd> Is anyone else experimenting screen refresh problem in gnome or openoffice (in ibex?)
<Bertan> How to change it back?
<Dabbu> i had installed kubuntu-kde4-destop in ubuntu...now i have uninstalled that but few of my application like vlc,opera are using the srtting for qt4 and looks very ugly..any help ?
<Bertan> Can anyone help me here?
<tonyyarusso> Bertan: I know one way is to change the setting in gconf.  Lemme look it up.
<jrib> tonyyarusso: check ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs as well
<Bertan> Ok glad to here that. thx
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome > Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu, please see my private message
<bartek> Alright install attempt #4 after re-touching my SATA connections
<Dabbu> Jack_Sparrow: hey can u explain that to me ?
<MadChopr> what's the general consensus on Kernel-based Virtual Machine (KVM) ?  this is the first time i've heard of it... and i'm thinking about looking into it for usage to run at my company; any ideas?
<norbert79> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<norbert79> !kvm | MadChopr
<MadChopr> thanks norbert79
<ubottu> MadChopr: please see above
<norbert79> MadChopr: Yw
<jrib> MadChopr: well works fine for me on the desktop if that's of any help
<MadChopr> thanks jrib
<MadChopr> jrib: would you trust it to run your production server for file backups?  and also a testing server?
<Brucee> in totem movie player, how can i choose many songs at the same time,.. trying to imitate control+right mouse click for xp function?
<norbert79> MadChopr: There are companies who use KVM for their virtualizations
<jrib> MadChopr: i would, yeah
<norbert79> MadChopr: KVM is more like the bridge between the real hardware, and the emulated one... You still need an application, like qemu
<Bertan> tonyyarusso Where do I find this gconf file?
<MadChopr> interesting, i'm reading more on said website; thanks norbert79
<norbert79> MadChopr: Have fun reading! :)
<Brucee> in ubuntu, how can i choose many items in a window at the same time?
<heogen> how can I save my bookmarks?
<brett_h> if I add a PPA to top of my sources.list and update, shouldn't apt-cache show <pkg> show the one in the PPA if it's a later version?  am I missing something?
<norbert79> Brucee: Press CTRL
<tonyyarusso> Bertan: Here it is.  Press Alt-F2, then type 'gconf-editor'.  In that, go to apps > nautilus > preferences, and look for the line called "desktop_is_home_dir".
<jrib> brett_h: yes
<SlimeyPete> brett_h: shift-click or control-click generally works
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> Brucee: ^^
<Brucee> norbert79 .. control dont work for me
<heogen> how can I save my bookmarks in a usb drive?
<norbert79> heogen: Bookmarks are stored (Guess you are talking about Firefox bookmarks) in /home/<your name>/.mozilla/Firefox/profiles/<random name>/bookmarks.html
<heogen> <norbert79> wow man thank you
<norbert79> heogen: You are welcome
<tonyyarusso> heogen: also, within Firefox under "Organize Bookmarks", you can export from there.
<hexbase> Hi
<norbert79> hi
<edju> Could I install Vista in virtualbox from the rescue disks?  - Don't have the real OS.
<brett_h> jrib: do you know how I can tell apt to refetch a PPA's uh, repo-file-thing?
<WALKER> i downloaded wine and was able to download guild wars but now it wont let me pull it up and play it
<jrib> brett_h: 'sudo apt-get update' should do
<norbert79> !wine | WALKER
<ubottu> WALKER: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<hexbase> how do i crosscompile something with mingw32?
<pronto> http://pronto185.com/linux/screens/other/12_04_08_02:02:48window.png how do i stop that from happening ?  it just started happing when i ssh
<shiMMer> how can i search wireless AP on fluxbox??it hard..
<norbert79> shiMMer: iwscan <device>
<norbert79> shiMMer: iwscan wlan0 for example
<x-kent> hi, what download manager can I use to get files from rapidshare gold account ?
<shiMMer> device=iwconfig?
<jrib> x-kent: wget
<shiMMer> yeah..
<norbert79> shiMMer: Hang on
<pronto> why the fuck is everyone ignoring me :|, i've asked for help like 10 times in the past 24 hours, and each time , i get no response :|
<[c0re]> jrib, how do i get network notification back on notification area?
<shiMMer> iswcan=not found
<shiMMer> iwscan*
<x-kent> jrib, no  GUI options ?
<Bertan> tonyyarusso Din't work.. :/
<brett_h> jrib: hmph, yeah, I thought maybe I was missing something --- with this PPA at the top of my sources.list I'm still seeing the old Ubuntu nginx, https://launchpad.net/~bretthoerner/+archive
<norbert79> shiMMer: "sudo iwlist scan"
<jrib> pronto: if no one knows the answer, no one will answer you.  Please watch your language
<Dabbu> Jack_Sparrow: that command will uninstall alot of things which i dont want to uninstall ...any idea ?
<jrib> brett_h: are you on hardy?
<pronto> meh fuck this place, ubuntu is a pos
<[c0re]> lol
<brett_h> jrib: yup
<balrog> anybody have a python3k deb for hardy yet?
<shiMMer> got this
<shiMMer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80450/
<jrib> balrog: just compile it with alt-install
<jrib> [c0re]: don't know
<[c0re]> ok
<jrib> x-kent: don't know of any gui
<norbert79> shiMMer: You have no AP's around you then... or your Wifi is turned off...
<[c0re]> jrib, you are on kde right?
<norbert79> shiMMer: AP = access point
<brett_h> jrib: ohhh, the PPA page there only tells you to add "main" ... this is a "universe" package on normal Ubuntu (not sure if it becomes 'main' to this PPA?)
<shiMMer> LED not glow
<bartek> Ok so I checksummed my CD, re-checked my cables, but the ubuntu install consistently is now i/o error'ing at 59% exactly. It sits at 59% for awhile before finally dumping the error. Any last ideas?
<norbert79> shiMMer: Are you on a desktop computer or laptop?
<[c0re]> what is PPA?
<jrib> brett_h: pastebin 'sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy nginx'  It's in main there
<norbert79> bartek: Hard drive busted
<slayton> Personal Package Archive [c0re]
<jrib> !ppa | [c0re]
<ubottu> [c0re]: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jrib> [c0re]: I'm on gnome
<bartek> norbert79: can I verify if its the hd versus the cd drive?
<shiMMer> nobert:laptop
<norbert79> bartek: no idea how to check your drive, as I always use the vendor's tools on checking a hard drive
<bartek> ok
<bartek> thanks
<norbert79> bartek: But if I would be you, I would replace that hard drive
<brett_h> jrib: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/93855/
<norbert79> shiMMer: what type of laptop? Many laptops have switches on turning off wifi, or there is a keyboard shortcut to it
<brett_h> jrib: ack it just changed :(
<bartek> gah, sigh
<meshe> I need to buy a pcmcia or usb, ethernet or wireless card for an old laptop, what is the most compatible one for 8.10, preferably not one that requires ndiswrapper
<jrib> [c0re]: are you sure 'notification area' is in your panel?
<brett_h> jrib: maybe the PPA index file takes a while after the build, it was different a second ago, thanks
<shiMMer> i use acer aspire 4530.wireless button located at left.
<slayton> meshe find one that is cheap then check to see if it works with ubuntu
<norbert79> shiMMer: Turn it on, if it is in "off" state
<shiMMer> i think no on keyboard
<[c0re]> jrib, yes i am
<shiMMer> how can i know it on or off?it not making light.. :(
<jrib> [c0re]: and network manager is managing your connections?
<norbert79> shiMMer: Well, check your handbook to your laptop
<[c0re]> jrib, i was trying to enable my wifi...
<[c0re]> jrib, i dont know. how do i check?>
<jrib> [c0re]: did you mess with /etc/network/interfaces ?
<shiMMer> yee...wireless button not glow but when i press..it found AP
<brett_h> jrib: do you know - in order to make that package for intrepid, etc, do I have to go alter the changelog's distro and make a new one for each? or is there a way to say "compile this for each version with the dependencies I listed"
<[c0re]> jrib,  lamme check
<norbert79> shiMMer: You can also turn off / on the wifi using Fn+F1
<[c0re]> jrib, its look nice to me
<shiMMer> in my laptop keyboard,i can see symbol "?"
<shiMMer> i try to scan
<shiMMer> again
<norbert79> shiMMer: No, sorry, I had a small picture
<jrib> brett_h: don't remember
<norbert79> shiMMer: Look for a button with an antenna symbol
<johnny5> I'm hosting my email on google apps, but any email i try to send out from my server to the domain that my server is setup with doesn't go anywhere. Any ideas?
<jrib> [c0re]: but that wasn't my question :)
<[c0re]> jrib, maybe i did.... but with network configuration
<heogen> <norbert79> guy I follow this order /home/<my user  name>/.mozilla/Firefox/profiles.ini
<[c0re]> The Gui one
<shiMMer> not exist i think..but it ok to press at button..
<norbert79> shiMMer: The main thing is, that wifi works
<shiMMer> yeah.that is..
<heogen> <norbert79> because there are not a profile name
<norbert79> heogen: Go to the directory 'profile', but the easier way on exporting bookmarks is Inside Firefox Bookmarks/Manage bookmarks
<jrib> [c0re]: is nm-applet running?
<norbert79> heogen: you can easly export/import
<heogen> <norbert79> ok let me do it
<shiMMer> how to change my open window color??
<norbert79> shiMMer: Why don't you experiment on your own? :)
<johnny5> All domains other than the local domains receive email from my server.
<shiMMer> i dun know how to xperiment :(
<[c0re]> jrib, no
<johnny5> It must be how i've setup postfix, but i don't know what i need to change?
<[c0re]> wow thanks jrib . i got it back
<norbert79> hmm, let see
<norbert79> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<jrib> [c0re]: it should be running in system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup programs as "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<norbert79> !postfix | johnny5
<ubottu> johnny5: please see above
<johnny5> did you happen to catch the problem i'm having?
<ali1234> how can i dump the working blocks from a HD with bad blocks on it? dd fails as soon as it hits a bad block
<[c0re]> jrib, yea its there :)
<norbert79> johnny5: Not really, I am not familiar with postfix, but this guide is :)
<shiMMer> nobert:how to change my open window colour..the bar of back,foward,up,stop,reload n more..the default is grey colour.
<johnny5> but i'm not setting up a basic postfix install i don't think
<johnny5> which is why i'm here asking for help
<Zeit|awy> #postfix?
<shiMMer> what we called "it bar" in english??
<norbert79> johnny5: Well, you have to be patient then untill someone can reply you about that topic
<norbert79> shiMMer: use System/settings/Appearance
<bobbob1016> I have an nvidia gpu on my mobo with HDMI out.  I installed the nvidia drivers, but the resolution is incorrect, it's finding my receiver, how can I manually set it up to go with the correct resolution?
<oskar-> johnny5:  what your postfix's configuration? and how do you want mail to be routed?
<Zeit|awy> (postconf -n)
<shiMMer> nobert::i can see it(im on fluxbox now)
<Zeit|awy> ^^
<bakarat_> when there are 7 users logged into my system, and they are all...well...me, is this unusual?
<shiMMer> cant*
<bakarat_> or is there some reason for this?
<jrib> bakarat_: nope, you probably have 6 terminals open too
<norbert79> shiMMer: why do you want to change the settings then?? :)
<bakarat_> jrib, aaah, didn't know they counted as seperate logins :D
<bakarat_> jrib, good to know, thanks :>
<norbert79> shiMMer: Ah, fluxbox.. well, I am not familiar with fluxbox
<shiMMer> it boring n no good with grey colour..  :(
<norbert79> !fluxbox | shiMMer
<ubottu> shiMMer: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Gosu> ;]
<shiMMer> i start reading
<shiMMer> room fluxbox
<norbert79> shiMMer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox#Styles
<StuckMojo> anyone know an easy way to re-map mouse buttons in ibex?
<shiMMer> i ready for looking for it
<greencookie> anyone use wmii?
<bakarat_> is there a way to prevent automagic mounting when i unlock an encrypted filesystem? (uses cryptsetup + luks)
<greencookie> I need some help with wmii but googling doesnt produce a lot of results. I was just looking for a community and apparently #wmii is nonexistant too :(
<norbert79> greencookie: Ehm, what about this site? http://www.suckless.org/wmii/guide.html
<greencookie> norbert79: you > google :) ty
<norbert79> greencookie: Any time :)
<[c0re]> can anyone tell me what is UseNet?
<DBO> poke crimsun
<norbert79> [c0re]: A very very old network
<LjL> [c0re]: wikipedia sure can
<norbert79> [c0re]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USENET
<[c0re]> norbert79, what type of network?
<norbert79> [c0re]: Check the Wiki site
<oskar-> [c0re]:  it is a network of news servers, communicating via nntp, exchanging articles, that are a bit like e-mails, organized in hierarchical groups
<chfwiggum> [c0re]: newsnetwork
<LjL> [c0re]: it's the network that provides newsgroups.
<norbert79> [c0re]: It was before the internet, as we know it today
<[c0re]> wow a lot of answers :D
<norbert79> [c0re]: It was more like a forum-network
<LjL> and it's also very much unrelated to Ubuntu, aside from the fact that, of course, Ubuntu has some Usenet clients available.
<chfwiggum> norbert79: it was the internet before the www
<norbert79> chfwiggum: Alright, details, details :)
<norbert79> chfwiggum: But there was BBS too ;-)
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<[c0re]> 1979
<norbert79> LjL: Why? There were no other questions in line...
<norbert79> :)
<evanotten> Hello, i was having some difficulty installing a them i was told to run this command line "sudo cp -r $HOME/Desktop/Overglossed /usr/share/themes" upon doing so it asked me for password and once i entered such password it gave me an error.  Can anyone help me install this theme?
<LjL> well, i could reverse the question - why *not* use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel, which is there for exactly that purpose?
<LjL> anyway, here's a question
<evanotten> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Overglossed?content=74813
<norbert79> LjL: Which you want to also help to solve, right? :)
<LjL> evanotten: "an error" isn't very useful
<D-MAN> anyone know how to get guild wars to work on wine?
<norbert79> evanotten: Be more specific about the type of the error
<evanotten> i dont recall the specific error once trying to repeat it now says command not found
<norbert79> !wine | D-MAN
<ubottu> D-MAN: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<LjL> evanotten: it can't find the command "cp"? that would be most awkward.
<peleg> If I kill X, will I lose all of the data I have open now? Will it close my terminal with screen there, or will it just restart X and keep any other process (such as the terminal) running?
<norbert79> peleg: If you have started your terminal, or application in X, you will loose X when you shut it down
<Hikefu> You will lose open windows/data
<Gnome_> hi
<evanotten> i am just copying the instructions shown on the page would there be a correction that needs to be made
<norbert79> peleg: Save your unsaved changes, and then kill X, otherwise you might lose data
<peleg> norbert79, Hikefu, thanks. What else can I do? Currently X takes 1333M of virtual memory with no apparent reason; I'd like to clean that somehow
<korcan> when I set a static IP I can no longer ping any public ip, however I can ping local ip's (192.168.x.x)
<norbert79> peleg: I see... Where do you see this information?
<peleg> norbert79, htop
<norbert79> korcan: You might also set your DNS ip adresses in /etc/resolv.conf
<korcan> I am pinging 4.2.2.2, dns is not the issue
<peleg> VIRT 1333M, RES 256M, SHR 11,380
<korcan> any ideas?
<oskar-> korcan:  maybe the default route?
<norbert79> korcan: I have already told you a hint
<korcan> oskar-, how do I set it?
<galaga> when i connect to my isp, ubuntu adds some routes i have to delete in order to have internet. what is the recommended way to make the changes permanent?
<oskar-> korcan:  for example: route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<galaga> i have to *delete* routes
<[c0re]> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<galaga> script in rc.local?
<LjL> evanotten: no. type "sudo cp --help", does that give an erro?
<norbert79> galaga: go to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ... You should check the documenation to this application in /usr/share/doc/dhcp3
<korcan> oskar-, thanks you are a genius :-D
<norbert79> galaga: If you use DHCP of course
<galaga> norbert79: i have a static ip
<evanotten> yes cp missing destination file operand after 'help'
<galaga> i've setup the nic in /etc/network/interfaces
<norbert79> galaga: I see... Turn off automatic connections inside network-manager
<Spark_Plug> hi all
<evanotten> "sudo cp -- help"
<EdwardIII> hey
<Spark_Plug> any one can tel me from where i can learn ethical hacking by using ubuntu
<oskar-> korcan:  hehe, no ;)  i don't know how you configure ip statically, but setting the route manually isn't a good solution, of course. the used mechanism's documentation will tell you...
<norbert79> Spark_Plug: Doubt it... Look for any channel about security. This is a support channel.
<EdwardIII> i'm trying to run dpkg -r php5-sqlite3, but it's telling me only the config files are left and i need to run --purge. but when i try --purge dpkg acts like i've got an invalid syntax?
<tankpunk> hi all
<evanotten> when entered with quotes it says help command not found
<galaga> norbert79: sorry, perhaps i should have mention it first. it's an ubuntu server. should i ask in the relevant chan?
<roy_hobbs> Hey guys.  I've got two problems with OpenOffice.org.  1) I added to launchpad repo so that it would upgrade to OOo3, but nothing is happening.  2) The dictionary doesn't seem to be working
<Spark_Plug> norbert79: i m also looking for support
<EdwardIII> ah i see, you just need --purge on it's own, not -r
<norbert79> Spark_Plug: But hacking is not a topic of this channel...
<shiMMer> i can run kismet.
<chfwiggum> evanotten: no quotes, just sudo cp --help  as written her
<norbert79> !ot | Spark_Plug
<ubottu> Spark_Plug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shiMMer> i cant run kismet.
<Stormx2> Hi guys. How can I see the current upstream/downstream usage on a network card via command line?
<Spark_Plug> Thanks
<evanotten> ok it came up
<LjL> evanotten, when entered with quotes, it's obviously a quoted command, not a command...
<chfwiggum> evanotten: always leave " "  but don't leave ' '
<norbert79> Spark_Plug: Besides, your topic is a bit too much for this channel... You still might look foir a channel about generic security.
<evanotten> lol rgr
<Spark_Plug> any one cal tel me how to learn ubuntu step by step is there any cource provided by ubuntu or text or guide
<LjL> evanotten: so now try again "sudo cp -r $HOME/Desktop/Overglossed /usr/share/themes", again without any quotes
<norbert79> Spark_Plug: I would suggest you would start at http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<evanotten> missing destination file operand after
<D-MAN_> could soeone help e with wine?
<jrib> Spark_Plug: help.ubuntu.com
<oskar-> to those who have gparted installed: is there a link to it in the app menu, that starts it with superuser permissions? or is starting it via gksudo easiest? (i can't test it atm, it's for a friend)
<andymd> help join
<shiMMer> wine can install all windows program??
<norbert79> Spark_Plug: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/index.html - but I would also advice you on getting generic documentations on the net about general Linux
<jrib> oskar-: system -> administration -> partition editor
<norbert79> shiMMer: Wine is a huge topic, you should consider joining #winehq
<Neurologic> Apparently none of the sounds I have assigned to notifications and dialogues and such, are working, only the login/logoff sounds. Anyone have any ideas?
<adub> has anyone in here used the program zoneminder??
<chfwiggum> evanotten: did u type it in urself?i recommend just copy and paste it
<evanotten> yes just tried pasting it and it dropped down a line and gave no errors
<bartek> norbert79: im trying a different hard drive for this install :)
<steyt> Is something going on with us.archive.ubuntu.com? Shouldn't http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty exist?
<evanotten> my emerald theme manager does not contain overglossed in it
<Gnome_> I will check
<chfwiggum> yeah, u didnt leave a space between the two destinations
<Dabbu> i had installed kubuntu-kde4-destop in ubuntu...now i have uninstalled that but few of my application like vlc,opera are using the srtting for qt4 and looks very ugly..any help ?
<norbert79> bartek: Good luck :)
<evanotten> let me check theme manager
<klaxian> even after i empty the trash, it shows 29 files are in it.  any ida how i can really empty it?
<tchough> does anybody know the preferred way to start/restart networkmanager? i know there's no init script for it... is there something else?
<Gnome_> not sure
<steyt> tchough: I usually sudo killall NetworkManager but I'm sure that's not the preferred way...
<tchough> steyt: yeah, that's what i did to kill it, but i'm just not sure how to get it running again :)
<whyameye> I can't get a single video encoder to work with ffmpeg ubuntu 8.10 32 bit
<steyt> oh, just sudo NetworkManager
<Dabbu> no help ?
<steyt> (I think, it's been a while)
<whyameye> the same video encoders DO work on 8.04 64 bit.
<whyameye> what am I missing?
<tchough> steyt: that did it, thanks!
<evanotten> the theme isnt showing up in theme manager even with me extracting to desktop as instructed and running that command line without error
<klaxian> where does the trash applet get it's info from?  it shows 29 files in the trash, but none show when I click it.  They are not hidden.  Any ideas?
<evanotten> i really apologize i am just learning and am nub
<mkquist> tchough: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<oskar-> !trash | klaxian
<ubottu> klaxian: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<frostburn> has the package libsmi2 been removed for 8.10?
<chfwiggum> evanotten: ur welcome, just take it slow
<klaxian> oskar-: yes, i know where it is and i found the folder
<klaxian> oskar-: ls -a shows no files
<klaxian> oskar-: however the trash applet claims 29 files are in the trash
<steyt> My feisty aptitude is crapping out because (I think) http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty does not exist, anyone have any ideas why?
<chfwiggum> evanotten: the prob is i dont use gnome so i cant be sure to be right
<ptym3k> francais
<Myrtti> !fr | ptym3k
<ubottu> ptym3k: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<deadvirus> hello, when I try to update hardy to intrepid it shows something like "This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 8.10."
<deadvirus> should I update?
<oskar-> klaxian:  is .local/share/Trash/info also empty, and the old trash folder? afaik, you can safely delete them, as they should be recreated when used
<bobbob1016> My new Ubuntu install isn't detecting my nic, how could I manually find it?
<deadvirus> or the problem still exists?
<TuxSympathiser> Is it possible to use the ipw3945 wireless drivers instead of iwl3945?
<D-MAN_> how do i run progras through wine?
<klaxian> oskar-: yes, info and files are both empty
<Tundrayeti311> D-MAN_: u can usually doubleclick, or right click and open w/ wine, or command line: wine program.exe
<KiberGluk> îìã
<KiberGluk> êàê âàñ ìíîãî :)
<KiberGluk> êóàëë
<klaxian> oskar-: i will delete the entire Trash directory i guess
<oskar-> klaxian:  another idea: look for trash folders on other partitions/drives...
<Dabbu> after installing kde desktop in ubuntu it has changed look of vlc,opera and other ...h how can i back to gnome style ?
<klaxian> oskar-: after deleting the Trash directory, it got recreated as you said, but the applet still reports 29 files
<KiberGluk> hi people's
<andymd> D-MAN_, you should install the program in wine and run it later
<klaxian> oskar-: i don't have anything else mounted except the temp and system stuff
<Alca7raz> does anyone know of any software to forward a usb device through the internet?
<klaxian> oskar-: the old trash directory doesn't exist because this computer started out on intrepid
<lolwut> where can I get nightly builds?
<lolwut> if possible
<Dabbu> after installing kde desktop in ubuntu it has changed look of vlc,opera and other ...h how can i back to gnome style ?
<bartek> norbert79: So my install stalled again at 59% on a different hard drive. Maybe I am burning the CD with some incorrect options? Maybe LG Dvd/burners have issues with Ubuntu? There's no way it can be two bad HD's (the one I just tried had a perfectrly fine XP install running on it)
<klaxian> oskar-: i found the problem.  apparently the trash applet had that number stuck in memory or something
<klaxian> oskar-: removing and re-adding the applet fixed it
<klaxian> oskar-: thanks for the help :)
<norbert79> bartek: I am starting to think, that you have an issue with your CD burner then... ok, try to burn the image at 8x, turn on the "verify" option
<oskar-> klaxian:  that would have been the next: killall trashapplet ;-)
<deadvirus> can I have 3D aceleration in Intrepid with an ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600?
<lolwut> anyone...
<klaxian> oskar-: hehe yah ;)  i only ask in the channel after i've exhausted the normal troubleshooting
<klaxian> oskar-: thanks again
<oskar-> no problem... bye
<norbert79> deadvirus: I think you are looking for xserver-xorg-video-ati
<norbert79> deadvirus: sorry, it's xorg-driver-fglrx I assume
<deadvirus> i know... but does it enables 3d acel on my card?
<norbert79> deadvirus: it should, if not, go to System/settings/apperance
<deadvirus> in hardy it works... but I read that theres a bug with intrepid
<norbert79> deadvirus: and turn on the 3d effects...
<bartek> norbert79: thanks, I will try that ..
<nikin> hy What python ide do you suggest for a beginner to use for crossplatform GUI application developement
<nikin> ?
<norbert79> nikin: Cdeblocks?
<deadvirus> i'm not talking about 3D FX... talking about direct rendering and 3D acelleration...
<norbert79> nikin: Codeblocks?
<norbert79> deadvirus: so do i
<norbert79> !codeblocks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeblocks
<nikin> norbert79: codeblocksisntfor c++?
<norbert79> nikin: Probably... Ah, you said Python... No idea on that...
<norbert79> nikin: Sorry
<nikin> norbert79: no problem :)
<norbert79> nikin: http://wiki.python.org/moin/GuiProgramming
<deadvirus> norbert70, bug #284408 in lounchpad...
<steyt> What's up with feisty not being in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists ?
<cousin_luigi> hello
<starhawk> I am installing 8.10 64 on an emachine with 3 gigs of ram 3200 processor and the install stops at initramfs anyone know what it wants me to do
<norbert79> deadvirus: I use Intel based chipsets or Nvidia, I am familiar with ATI on a very limited level
 * cousin_luigi just installed 8.10 64 bit and can't move panels
<cousin_luigi> :/
<jrib> norbert79: favorite_text_editor instead of ide and I'd definitely recommend wxpython for cross-platform.  This is a better question for #python though
<deadvirus> hum ok...
<jrib> nikin: favorite_text_editor instead of ide and I'd definitely recommend wxpython for cross-platform.  This is a better question for #python though
<Ehsen> I have ubuntu cd and wanna upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 how can i do that. When I insert cd in my drive nothing happens.
<Alca7raz1> cousin_luigi: make sure you allow the panels to move
<norbert79> Ehsen: Did you try to use the package manager too? :)
<cousin_luigi> Alca7raz1: where is it supposed to be set?
<Ehsen> yep
<Alca7raz1> cousin_luigi: right click a panel, should be one of the options
<lolwut> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<cousin_luigi> oh thanks
<norbert79> Ehsen: Normally the update manager offers you with the option :) or you jsut want to use sudo apt-get distupgrade
<cousin_luigi> it's not set as default on 32bit
<norbert79> Ehsen: Normally the update manager offers you with the option :) or you jsut want to use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ehsen> that command start to upgrade from internet not from cd
<jrib> !feisty | steyt
<gnutron> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-8.04-to-ubuntu-8.10-desktop-and-server
<ubottu> steyt: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<steyt> I'd like to do an ubuntu server upgrade but I can't guarantee I'm currently up to date since http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists does not have a feisty subfolder right now. It used to.
<steyt> I see.
<steyt> Thanks
<jrib> steyt: use old-releases.ubuntu.com
<norbert79> Ehsen: I think the Live CD offers you with an update at the start... You might be still asked on having updated some packages through the net after all...
<steyt> thanks.
<hendrixski> help, if anybody is familiar with OpenOffice scripting, I'm *really* lost trying to figure this out.  Here's what I have so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80473/ I /think/ I'm getting the current spreadsheet and I can't seem to find how to get the cells using the API
<jrib> !oponoffice | hendrixski
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oponoffice
 * jrib stabs keyboard
<Ehsen> well I guess i should try again
<jrib> !openoffice | hendrixski
<ubottu> hendrixski: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<hendrixski> jrib, that channel is as dead as a doorknob
<hendrixski> I've asked there an hour ago and not a single movement for hours
<jrib> hendrixski: wait, but a door knob isn't... oh.  Might want to try a mailing list or forums, you'll have better luck to be honest
<norbert79> an hour ago, and 'hours'? :) Never mind, try http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/DevGuide/Scripting/Scripting_Framework
<norbert79> hendrixski: ^^
<biophile> can anyone help me with wpa_supplicant?
<norbert79> !wpa_supplicant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant
<starhawk> I am installing 8.10 64 on an emachine with 3 gigs of ram 3200 processor and the install stops at initramfs anyone know what it wants me to do
<norbert79> starhawk: well, does it give any error?
<starhawk> no just to type help for options
<starhawk> norbert79starhawk: well, does it give any error?
<norbert79> starhawk: What do you do exactly? You put the CD inside, get the menu, select Install Ubuntu, and then it stops?
<biophile> !wpa supplicant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa supplicant
<paulr> does anyone know how to get around/fix in a jail: sshd[13722]: fatal: ssh_selinux_getctxbyname: ssh_selinux_getctxbyname: security_getenforce() failed
<biophile> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paulr> in the LTS version of ubuntu
<uncavalierenero> tripitakit sorpresone....
<starhawk> norbert79 no just to type help for options
<uncavalierenero> non vanno i driver della scheda i rete su quello vecchio
<paul68> hi I want te reinstall my ubuntu and install the apps with the cloning option how can I make sure that my homedrive is on my second partition and the rest on my primary partition
<norbert79> starhawk: You might consider reburning that CD, it seems you did that wrong...
<norbert79> !it | uncavalierenero
<ubottu> uncavalierenero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<starhawk> norbert79 that is what happens
<norbert79> starhawk: What ISO file did you use for burning the CD?
<starhawk> norbert79:  I used k3b iso 9633 I belive
<norbert79> starhawk: No, what was the name of the ISO file?
<brett_h> is there an IRC channel for packaging / PPAs?
<norbert79> brett_h: Packaging??
<norbert79> brett_h: You mean on creating deb files?
<dos000> anyone knows how to reset a group so it has no users ?
<brett_h> yeah, and putting them into a PPA
<Coggz> ive just iunstalled ubuntu with an online install, but it didn't update grub, so it won't boot. How do i set grub up for ubuntu without a liveCD and without being able to boot...
<starhawk> norbert79:  ubuntu 8.10 64
<norbert79> starhawk: The EXACT name of the file
<norbert79> starhawk: for example: ubuntu-810-install.iso
<norbert79> brett_h: PPA?
<carlito> hola
<norbert79> !es | carlito
<ubottu> carlito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<robert__> in #ubuntu-pl
<carlito> alguien sabe como instalar xp a una acer 4310
<starhawk> norbert79: ubuntu 8.10 amd64
<norbert79> starhawk: Thats still not the name... type the file's exact name!
<carlito> oooooooooooooooooo
<RemsSs> hi everyone
<Coggz> ive just iunstalled ubuntu with an online install, but it didn't update grub, so it won't boot. How do i set grub up for ubuntu without a liveCD and without being able to boot...
<norbert79> Coggz: Guess thats mission impossible
<norbert79> Coggz: You have to be able to access at least the partition where you have it installed
<norbert79> !grub | Coggz
<ubottu> Coggz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<norbert79> that might be also help you Coggz
<hendrixski> norbert79, yeah, that's the wiki I've been trying to digest for a while... it's very thick and I'm not really understanding it, so hoping for a human being to help me is kind of where I'm at
<starhawk> norbert 79define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex" - Release amd64
<carlito> bye
<norbert79> starhawk: I am sorry, but if you are unable understanding me, I cannot help you. It's important, that you tell me the name of the ISO file you used. Maybe you have a different ISO file, than the default installer
<norbert79> hendrixski: Oh boy, thats not so complecated, but partly it is.
<hendrixski> norbert79, it's probably a very great *reference* from the looks of it
<hendrixski> but not a great way to make a hello world
<znik1> how can i clean up this : http://pastebin.com/m7b761f71 its related to iwconfig
<starhawk>  norbert79 where can I get the info your asking for would it be on the disk that I made
<norbert79> starhawk: There was an ISO file on your PC which you have used for creating the CD, right? Now you should go inside that folder, and check it's name
<znik1> my iwconfig output is all messed up.How can i reset it to normal.The output is like this: http://pastebin.com/m7b761f71
<starhawk>  norbert79 ubuntu 8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<fophillips> What package provides autoreconf?
<norbert79> fophillips: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<|MUSE|> hey, is anyone here using webmin?
<fophillips> norbert79: Thank
<fophillips> s
<norbert79> fophillips: You will find plenty of information about package related questions, or use apt-cache
<emendo> Anyone want to help me with this synaptic output? I am trying to install synfig and I am getting grief from synaptic. http://rafb.net/p/7H7DIm66.html
<Pici> fophillips: autoconf
<znik1> my iwconfig output is all messed up.How can i reset it to normal.The output is like this: http://pastebin.com/m7b761f71
<norbert79> starhawk: Good. Are you sure you have a CPU with 64 bit?
<|MUSE|>  !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<znik1> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<norbert79> znik1: If noone seem to answer, your problem won't be solved just by having the same question copied over and over again...
<znik1> ok
<znik1> :(
<norbert79> znik1: My generic advice would be on removing unnecessary device entries...
<pusakal> asdf
<hendrixski> ?asdf
<norbert79> pusakal: asdf to you too pusakal
<starhawk> norbert79:  it says amd athlon 64 right on the front and it is the original processor
<norbert79> he left... Weird guy
<Gullstad_> Oki. I guess you never heard this one before, but I deleted /var when I was suppose to delete /var/www, or atleast all the files exept lock. What can I do?
<znik1> ?asf
<norbert79> starhawk: use "cat /proc/cpuinfo" for finding out exact CPU information
<norbert79> starhawk: Neverthless, try to reburn that disk once again, and select the "Verify" option at the option window in K3B when burning a disk
<hendrixski> Gullstad_, that's an interesting one
<hendrixski> how is your computer still running?
<norbert79> Gullstad_: Jesus... oh well... that will be a pretty hard time on redoing all the entries in var
<starhawk> norbert79 HOW CAN i SEND YOU THE OUTPUT FROM THE TERMINAL
<hendrixski> yeah, I umm... sounds like a partial re-install might be in order. Like create a /var partition and then re-install the /var
<norbert79> starhawk: use http://pastebin.com
<hendrixski> !paste starhawk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste starhawk
<hendrixski> !paste | starhawk
<ubottu> starhawk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<norbert79> Gullstad_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3644570
<hendrixski> also, don't yell please  :-)
<StevenD57> hello all   I am new to ubuntu but have been using Linux since 1993
<siva_> hey
<hendrixski> hey StevenD57,  and welcome :-)
<StevenD57> I have a boot issue with a 8.04.1 live cd
<norbert79> Gullstad_: http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/ - that might be also helpful
<Saltire> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<StevenD57> I am trying to boot a thinkpad T42 laptop
<siva_> .got a new laptop with vista on it. I want to install ubuntu, but keep vista on a smaller partition. I have to resize the vista partition first right? How can I do that with the livecd?
<norbert79> StevenD57: Welcome aboard... Well, you have to relearn everything then :)
<StevenD57> and it keeps stopping at a busybox / initramfs prompt
<norbert79> siva_: I think the LiveCd partition editor is capable of doing that
<hendrixski> siva_, when it asks you if you want to whipe the whole drive or to create a partition, it pops up a tool with which to do that
<norbert79> StevenD57: You are the second one today with the same error... Let me rethink this again...
<hendrixski> StevenD57, yeah, sometimes those damn things just freeze for a while... and after a long while they often pull through
<starhawk> norbert79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80483/
<digrejzo> hey guys, is there a some kind of python programming room? i need some help with it :(
<siva_> hendrixski: You are talking about during hte install process?
<drkansm> .org
<StevenD57> I have tried adding acpi=noacpi irqpool to the boot line
<norbert79> !python | digrejzo
<ubottu> digrejzo: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<jhonnyboy> hello everyone
<StevenD57> but no difference
<digrejzo> thanks a lot buddy
<bartek> When installing ubuntu, if I make an ext3 file system with the mount / is that where Ubuntu will install itself?
<hendrixski> siva_, yup
<norbert79> digrejzo: Or you might consider joining #python or ##python
<jhonnyboy> quick question - i have my tv connected to my computer but it's displaying in blk and white instead of color, does anyone know how to fix this issue??
<hendrixski> siva_, just let it guide you through it. they put a lot of work into making it friendly and painless
<norbert79> bartek: Yes
<siva_> hendrixski: it wasn't obvious to me which one was the vista partition
<gnutron> bartek: yes that is correct
<siva_> wouldn't the default be just one big partition?
<jhonnyboy> can anyone help me with my video issue?
<jhonnyboy> please
<digrejzo> norbert79, theres always 5 people on ##python? :(
<bartek> norbert79: thanks, is it even good practice to make another parition called /home for my files/data .. coming from windows, Im used to putting the OS on a seperate partition but it seems you dont really need to do that with ubuntu
<siva_> norbert79: I can't find the partition program in the apps menu of KDE (I'm using kubuntu)
<bartek> but I may be wrong ..
<norbert79> digrejzo: Not familiar with python
<hendrixski> siva_, ah,  so when it starts it's just one big partition, and it shows the parts that have stuff written on them as a different color
<norbert79> siva_: Sorry, not familiar with kubuntu
<roadfish> when I have a 16GB flash-memory card and I'm using "mkfs.vfat", should I create the "-F 32" FAT32 format? or should I stick with the default 12 or 16 bit file system size?
<sco01> I have two user accounts in 8.10: One that the setup created and one that i added myself. The Add/Remove Programs option on the Applications menu shows for the first user but not the second. Both users are in the admin group and in sudoers. Any ideas?
<hendrixski> siva_, when there's several... umm, the Vista partition is the one that takes up 40Gigs (with Office installed at least, it takes up close to that)  the Ubuntu partition will be the one that takes up 4 gigs
<norbert79> StevenD57, starhawk : Try this as a boot option for the LiveCD: all_generic_ide
<norbert79> bartek: Good thinking
<hendrixski> siva_, also, I think it says NTFS (which is Windows filesystem) and Ext3 (which is one of Linux's many filesystems, that Ubuntu uses as default)
<StevenD57> so do "F6" for options and enter that all_generic_ide on the command line there?
<hendrixski> hope that helps.... I gotta get back to work
<Gullstad_> Oki. I guess you never heard this one before, but I deleted /var when I was suppose to delete /var/www, or atleast all the files exept lock. What can I do?
<djungelkraem> SSH server for mac that makes it possible for me to control the mac visually
<bartek> norbert79: one last one to make sure .. my /home partition should be primary, not logical right? :)
<Gullstad_> ops. sorry
<norbert79> StevenD57: Guess so.. select the rioght option, and add this boot option to it
<StevenD57> ok, let me try it
<Ricket> i'm running 64-bit ubuntu for the first time ever... how do i know, in synaptic, if i'm installing a 32-bit program or a 64-bit program? do i need to worry about it?
<siva_> hendrixski: there are two ntfs partitions.... one has 5 gigs used, 10 gigs max
<norbert79> StevenD57, starhawk : Source to this solution comes from: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=0132052ab5dd4c7987fb998e35f2c651&t=913828
<AndyB> wow have i messed up
<siva_> and there is a 2.5 gig fat 32 and no ext
<hendrixski> siva_, oh... then most likely whoever you bought your computer from has a backup parition
<hendrixski> I think Dell does that
<gnutron> Ricket: I run 64, if its in synaptic, it will likely tun fine.
<StevenD57> norbert: I think it is doing something now
<maverick340> everytime i try to add multiple songs to my SE phone via rhythmbox its goes unresponsive everyfew seconds
<norbert79> StevenD57: Lets cross fingers
<hendrixski> so that when people call tech support and say "I hozed my Windows and don't have an install CD" they say, "boot into the backup, bye"
<siva_> yea, dell
<StevenD57> yup, lots more progress now
<maverick340> goes grey comes back to normal, same repeats untill all songs are done
<siva_> ok, I think I got it figured out
<gnutron> Ricket: it will run most 32 bit apps fine also, there arent many 64 bit apps out there.
<StevenD57> so on that link, does it say anything about what causes this problem?
<siva_> thanks
<hendrixski> :-) you're welcome
<norbert79> StevenD57: I read something about FakeRAID
<AndyB> I would be greatfull if someone could offer some advice, i have xp on internal drive, just installed ubuntu onto external usb. worked fine at first but grub needed the usb to be plugged in or i got errors. so i googled and tried "install-grub /dev/sda1" (to install grub on internal) now, i cant boot into windows, only the usb ubuntu
<starhawk> norbert79 thank you all sorry to have been trouble at first had to figure out what you wanted
<siva_> how big should my swap be for 250 gig hd
<maverick340> AndyB, try changin the boot order
<norbert79> StevenD57: I read something about FakeRAID
<norbert79> StevenD57: Do you use it?
<siva_> and should my main linux be primary or logical?
<StevenD57> wow, this looks great
<hendrixski> siva_, swap should be twice as much as your RAM
<hendrixski> just use the defaults
<AndyB> maverick, how do i do this?
<algreg> salut à tous, je viens de migrer vers intrepid, et depuis les couleurs de mon écran son vraiment bizare : le gris est très bleuté, et le rouge scintille comme "avec de la neige"
<algreg> peut être il y a à faire une configuration des couleurs ? du rafraichissement ?
<norbert79> AndyB: Today's BIOS-es do that by fhaving F12 prsssed at boot time
<maverick340> AndyB, and maybe try running the recovery from XP's setup CD
<norbert79> !fr | algreg
<ubottu> algreg: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Nappen> hello i need help i got a iso dvd and i want to burn it on a dvdrw is it possible when i don´t use x-window?
<siva_> should I separate / and home or is that not reallty neccesary
<maverick340> AndyB, try pressing one of the F keys while booting your PC
<norbert79> Nappen: I think growisofs is what you are looking for
<norbert79> Nappen: http://www.linuxcommand.org/man_pages/growisofs1.html
<maverick340> AndyB,  its usually F8 or F9
<gnutron> siva_: it isn't a necessity,  most admins do consider it a wise decision
<AndyB> no my BIOS doesnt support USB boot, i was going to use a Boot Disk to boot the usb, but when i installed ubuntu, it installed grub, so i didnt need boot disk, but now i cant get into windows
<maverick340> AndyB, else you can hit del while booting up, go into BIOS and then change the boot order from there.
<siva_> ok, trying to create my / partition but it says "no root file system is defined"
<robert__> ubuntu-pl
<Nappen> norbert79 ohh okey.
<norbert79> AndyB: You might just go inside /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AndyB> maverick, i dont need to change the boot order, i can only boot from HDD as i dont have boot from usb in bios, but grub is on the HDD.
<gnutron> siva_: the ubuntu installer isn't always friendly, keep at it, root partition needs to be defined as /
<norbert79> AndyB: edit that file, there are plenty lot excamples to Windows system entries
<maverick340> AndyB, grub probably overwrote your windows boot. Try running the mbrfix command after popping in the XP setup CD
<n1lo> how to active the kernel framebuffer?
<AndyB> mbrfix? right ive used that before, ill go try that
<atilla> hi I can't connect my wifi network in hardy. I have a bcm4306 (rev3)
<maverick340> yep, works for me. i had the same problem couple of times :)
<siva_> gnutron: Yea, I chose the / mount point
<StevenD57> it is actually a copy of opengeu which is ubuntu with enlightenment dr17 replacing standard gnome desktop
<StevenD57> looks really nice
<wiehan> how do I copy an entire hard disk in the terminal to a different hard drive.
<n1lo> wiehan,  cp -vR /source /dest
<gnutron> siva_: like i said, the installer is somewhat fickle at times, insure the installer accepts your call or abort and retry
<hendrixski> StevenD57, yeah, DR17 is pretty sweet! I use it myself
<wiehan> thanks n1lo
<wiehan> thanks n1lo thanks thanks. Will that copy everything?
<n1lo> wiehan, i don't know.
<Administrator> hi, ive got a simple but nasty problem
<siva_> I created a boot partition first and that seemed to work
<n1lo> wiehan, You want to copy the partition table, the FAT etc. Too?
<Anorek> apache on my server allows users in /var/www/catalogue to enter /var/ through php scripts
<n1lo> wiehan, or just all stuff on a partition to other?
<wiehan> n1lo: no, JUST the FILES, BUT ALL of them
<gnutron> siva_: won't it accept the / mout point?
<wiehan> n1lo: and safely, they must be left intact on the source
<gnutron> siva_: if not try  defining /  first
<siva_> did'nt accept / until I made a boot partition first
<norbert79> !apache | Anorek
<ubottu> Anorek: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<n1lo> wiehan, User this: sudo cp -vRp /source/ /dest/
<gnutron> siva_: ok, as long as it accepted, you are fine
<siva_> ok, I got 50 gigs for / and 150 gigs for /home and 8 gigs for swap
<n1lo> How to active the kernel FrameBuffer ??
<wiehan> n1lo: You sure? Thanks
<n1lo> wiehan, try.
<n1lo> =]
<Tomay> hi every body
<anymouse> hi can somebody tell me how much space the ubuntu UNR will take up when installed (minimal)?
<bullgard4> Does Audacious indicate the data rate ("KBPS") in terms of bytes od bits per second?
<truebosko> YESSSSSSSSS FINALLY it went past 59% in the install
<truebosko> burnt the CD at 8x and verified
<grendal_prime> ok sooo i just did a live session whith the cd and everything seems to work on my laptop, sooo what is the best way for me to do this upgrade? from the cd? or from the apt application?  with all the debian distros ive used i always just changed the realease name in the sources list updated and dist upgrade....but is that the best way to do that with ubuntu (im going grom 8.04 to 8.10)
<Tomay> Where to to dowload the DVD version of ubuntu 8.10 (torrent) ?
<Tomay> help me please
<wiehan> n1lo: first you used a small 'r' second time you used a Capitol 'R', does that make a difference
<Flannel> Tomay: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/release/
<Anorek> ive got it installed, my only problem is that users can access / through PHP scripts
<n1lo> wiehan, they are the same.
<n1lo> wiehan, -R, -r, --recursive          copy directories recursively
<gnutron> Tomay: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/dvd/
<grendal_prime> Flannel: best to upgrade from cd or apt?
<Anorek> isn't there a configuration file for apache in which there are rights to access certain directories?
<rulotherock> how can i download videos of youtube in linux????
<Flannel> grendal_prime: Either one works.  Apt will be fully up to date; a CD may have additional updates after you've upgraded
<jedi06> if i accidently remove all my files in a directory is there a way to get them back?
<Flannel> !undelete | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<gnutron> wiehan: you should read the man cp docs, but i would probably use cp -vpR
<bdelin88> anyone know how to get a blackberry to charge?
<bdelin88> charge on usb that is
<uGu> Selam
<Axtropinonymous> o_o
<Axtropinonymous> Hello everyone :D
<Dabbu> i am not able to add cdrom to repository ..any help ?
<Flannel> Dabbu: What have you tried?
<BoomShaka> so like... does anyone know how to make 8.10 stop asking me for the default keyring password every time i boot up?
<Dabbu> Flannel: from synaptic added cdrom rom ....error is "unable to mount cdrom  "
<Flannel> Dabbu: Try putting the CD in the drive, then sudo apt-cdrom add, and see what it tells you
<Tomay>                                                             
<Tomay>  Why the link of UBUNTU 8.10 DVD (torrent) is not visible in ubuntu website ?                                             ,
<Tomay>                                                             
<FloodBot2> Tomay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnutron> BoomShaka: in you menu keyring stuff tell it to remember the password, worked for me.
<bdelin88> how do i access the fstab file?
<Dabbu> Flannel: Please insert a Disc in the drive and press enter Mounting CD-ROM... : Failed to mount the cdrom.
<TJ-42> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop.  The little mouse eraser pointer moves really fast, while the trackpad moves very slow.  Changing mouse settings seems to affect them both (while I want to change them separately).  How do I do this?
<ompaul> Tomasso, ehhhhhhhhhhwhat is that ? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<truebosko> Is Samba the go-to application for sharing files from Ubuntu to other Windows PC's?
<ompaul> Tomay  ehhhhhhhhhhwhat is that ? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<kattollikisd> Can I convert a .docx file in a .doc file over Open Offices?
<ompaul> Tomasso, sorry typo
<Flannel> Tomay: It is linked
<Flannel> Tomay: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<Tomay> aaaaaaaaahhhh I see it now
<Tomay> thank you
<coldhak> i broke either fluxbox or xorg, i don't know how, and reinstalling isn't working :(
<duvnell> is there a nice package for partitioning my removable HDD in synaptic?
<Tomay> Download will begain haha ;)
<Dabbu> Flannel: r u there ?
<Flannel> duvnell: gparted
<duvnell> thx
<gnutron> duvnell: gparted is the preferred editor.
<atilla> hi I can't connect my wifi network in hardy. I have a bcm4306 (rev3)
<Cardoe> Hoping that someone in here has successfully setup Ubuntu as an LDAP over TLS client for NSS/PAM...
<topgun17>  Ubuntu Rocks!!!!!!!
<Flannel> Dabbu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/115536  looks like it covers it
<Syrre> is there a way to convert an .img file to .avi in ubuntu ? =P
<NoiseEee> .img file?
<Dabbu> Flannel: if i mount cdrom with the command "mount cdrom" it show a error that "mount: can't find cdrom0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" what is this...is my command wrong ?
<Flannel> Dabbu: That bug report explains what's going on, and has a few workarounds
<dutch> hey all
<russe11> hey dutch
<alesan> hey where do I find the icon or png that represents the mouse pointer?
<norbert79> back
<kattollikisd> Can I convert a .docx file in a .doc file over Open Offices?
<dutch> does anyone here know of any trouble with the ATI X1650 card on ubuntu with proprietary drivers?
<dutch> yes im aware of the general problems of ATI lol
<dutch> but that card specifically
<Flannel> kattollikisd: yes
<gnutron> dutch: try this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
 * jgoguen is away: Supper
<dutch> gnutron: nifty page, thanks much
<Ricket> for ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, java plugin... i read online that all i need to do is install ubuntu-restricted-extras. but i also read that this installs flash, and i already downloaded abobe's official flash 10 64-bit alpha and copied it into the firefox plugins folder. will it overwrite this flash plugin? should i be concerned or just re-copy the abobe one on top of it?
<gnutron> dutch: welcome
<bakarat_> does gnash work on 64 bit ubuntu?
<fosco_> bakarat_: yes
<dutch> gnutron: okay so the table of ATI cards only goes up to X1300, does that mean nothing else after that is supported, or just not documented?
<mohbana> if i install via jreu11 via update-alternatives --config java does the webplugin get installed as well
<gnutron> bakarat_: i don't use it and java/flash etc work fine under x86_64
<kattollikisd> Flannel, If I convert it... I will see the same table, backgrounds, picture, letter etc?
<mphill> Ricket: did you install it into your home directory .mozilla folder?
<gnutron> dutch: possibly just not documented.
<Ricket> mphill: no, i copied it into /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.4/plugins
<gnutron> dutch:  try googling it
<mphill> Ricket: you can always removed the flash-nonfree at any time as well
<Flannel> kattollikisd: I have no idea.  You might try the openoffice channel
<mphill> Ricket: that will be over written, follow the install instructions on the website that specify your ~/.mozilla/plugins as the plugin target for the install
<dutch> gnutron: yeah i tried that, search results are pretty messy. thanks for the help though
<atilla> is anybody having problem with b43-fwcutter. I have installed 8.04 yesterday and wifi driver was already installed in restricted drivers manager but not usable. and I still can't get any scan results
<kattollikisd> Flannel you now the openoffices channel?
<gnutron> dutch: i have never had luck with ATI's driver, or fglrx, your mileage may vary best of luck.
<ravn> hi guys, anyone has experience problems with sound after hibernation or suspension on their laptops? I have this problem on the new 8.10. After sleep there is no sound, and I have to reboot to get it back. Rythmbox refuse to start play anything while VLC plays but w.o. any sound...?
<Ricket> actually i just noticed, all the ubuntu-restricted-extras does is depend on icedtea6-plugin for java... so maybe i'll just install that
<subpar> when I play avi movies, the screen flashes. It happens only to a lesser extent when I turn all visual effects off. any ideas?
<Flannel> kattollikisd: #openoffice.org I believe
<topgun17> ravn: I get a buzz or long to medium high pitched alarm sound from my speaks after resum,ing from either suspnesion or hiberation
<truebosko> How do I get Samba on intrepid? apt-get install samba does not find it
<molgrum> so after i updated to ubuntu 8.10 i started getting "cracking" sound and other annoying sound issues, what could be the cause for this?
<kattollikisd> Flannel, that's it... thanks
<ravn> topgun17: ok, so it is a bit different, but also sound problem. Did you solve it?
<genii> !info samba intrepid
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.3 (intrepid), package size 4266 kB, installed size 11904 kB
<genii> truebosko: Try first: sudo apt-get update
<truebosko> genii: do'h .. you're right, this is a new machine too :)
<genii> truebosko: :)
<atilla> is anybody having problem with b43-fwcutter. I have installed 8.04 yesterday and wifi driver was already installed in restricted drivers manager but not usable. and I still can't get any scan results
<jack-desktop> is there anyway to mass edit every file in a directory to change the spaces to periods?
<Ricket> atilla: what exactly is b43-fwcutter? restricted drivers had it as an option so i installed it hoping it would make my wireless card work and nothing new happened... so maybe i'm having problems with it too? lol
<karllenz> hey i need some help i am unable to get anysound to work on my system??
<subpar> haha, why is it I can't google an ubuntuforums thread twice, ever? I just figured one out, now I can't post the fix :/
<topgun172> Haas any one purcahse a koobox before?
<atilla> well I've been looking around but no luck and I still dont have wifi :(
<Pici> !ot | topgun172
<ubottu> topgun172: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<karllenz> what is OSS?
<Ricket> open source software
<Ricket> also something to do with sound, i think :)
<atilla> Ricket: yea it supposed to download and extract wifi firmware and make me card work
 * jgoguen is back (gone 00:12:00)
<subpar> atilla, what does it do?
<karllenz> well i just got my sound to working using oss
<karllenz> is that a bad thing??
<DaveDixonII> What command do i use to see what kind of graphics card i have?
<anymouse> lspci
<atilla> subpar: b43-fwcutter
<anymouse> or lshw ?
<DaveDixonII> anymouse: Gracias
<karllenz> but when i got to last fm i am unable to play the radio?
<Ricket> DaveDixonll: lspci | grep VGA
<subpar> atilla, is that yr wifi card?
<karllenz> youtube also has no sound
<gnutron> atilla: look for your card here, with details: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<atilla> subpar: yes I have bcm4306 (rev3)
<subpar> atilla, check in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and make sure it isn't blacklisted
<atilla> gnutron: it was supported before
<Ricket> DaveDixonII: also, lshw -c display
<atilla> subpar: nope it's not blacklisted
<subpar> hm
<subpar> are you able to detect wireless networks?
<subpar> type iwlist scan in the console
<atilla> I have the wifi led on but when I run iwlist scan it gices me no scan results
<subpar> k
<subpar> do sudo lshw -C network
<Agiofws> hello
<bobiskwlinit> hey
<gcleric> Agiofws: howdy!
<Agiofws> where can i find the repo to install 3G-NTFS  ON UBUNTU
<Dabbu> in the new fast user switch drop down menu "shutdown and restart" option is not there,after installing kubuntu desktop ?
<Agiofws> 7.10 ?
<subpar> on the line that says configuration
<erUSUL> Agiofws: is included in all recents ubuntu versions
<subpar> you should see something that says driver=<yr driver>
<DIFH-iceroot> Agiofws: you mean ntfs-3g and its include in alle ubuntu version
<Agiofws> erUSUL,  its not 7.10 feisty live cd  as i can see
<atilla> subpar: "configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=64 module=ssb"
<subpar> ok
<subpar> try lsmod | grep b43-pci-bridge
<Idlibido> Need some help with Archive Mounter if someone gets a chance.
<Agiofws> DIFH-iceroot,   can anyone pls help me install this freaking module
<Agiofws> pls
<subpar> and does anything show up?
<gnutron> Agiofws: try apt-cache search ntfs-3g, it should be available if all the repo's are enable
<Ricket> great. now in my firefox about:plugins i have two entries for Flash, both enabled... the npwrapper.libflashplayer.so and libflashplayer.so. is this ok?
<atilla> subpar: " ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready" last line of the dmesg
<erUSUL> Agiofws: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ntfs-3g
<erUSUL> Agiofws: maybe you have to enable universe to install it
<subpar> atilla, I'm not a pro at this, I just got mine working.. I didn't see that message working with mine :/
<Agiofws> erUSUL,  i have but till nothing shows up
<Agiofws> i get 404's  on  some servers maybe its that i dont know
<erUSUL> Agiofws: apt-cache search ntfs-3g
<atilla> subpar: no output from lsmod | grep b43-pci-bridge
<pluma> My VIA on-board sound card ceased functioning when I upgraded to 8.10: the device is allegedly non-existent. Anybody know how I can fix it?
<Idlibido> Does anybody know how to mount isos so that they file names are not all uppercase and there isn't a ";1" at the end of every file extension?
<Agiofws> i did that  erUSUL
<erUSUL> Ricket: i only have the first ubuntu 64 bits flash works ok
<subpar> atilla, try sudo modprobe b43-pci-bridge
<atilla> subpar: b43 module is already loaded
<uvacav> how do i extract files bundled in an .sh executable
<subpar> hm
<Ranakah> sudo sh file.sh
<Ranakah> :D
<subpar> I think I have reached the end of my knowledge
<erUSUL> !info shar | uvacav
<ubottu> Package shar does not exist in intrepid
<subpar> are you connected through a cable right now?
<gnutron> subpar: just a thought, try sudo ifup wlan0
<uvacav> !info shar
<ubottu> Package shar does not exist in intrepid
<atilla> subpar: right cable
<kek> ubottu: you don't need shar to extract the archive
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<subpar> oh yeah... try what gnutron said :)
<ajdf> stuck at 800x600 plz help
<Idlibido> The best I could figure out was something to do with a "cd case" option, but I don't know how to do that via terminal OR any other settings.
<uvacav> erUSUL: I tried that and, maybe im using it wrong, it just seemed to execute the file
<erUSUL> !info sharutils
<ubottu> sharutils (source: sharutils): shar, unshar, uuencode, uudecode. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6.3-1build1 (intrepid), package size 105 kB, installed size 968 kB
<atilla> ignoring unknown interface
<Ricket> why doesn't java obey the system volume levels? is this a known thing, anyone know how to fix it?
<subpar> are you on a laptop?
<Ricket> subpar: if you're talking to me, yes
<atilla> subpar: yes
<ajdf> Anyone wanna help me out.....im stuck on 800x600 res
<subpar> Ricket, nah I was talking to atilla
<Ricket> haha, i figured :)
<pluma> Can anyone help me revive my VIA on-board soundcard in Intrepid? Volume control bitches about no device existing, PulseAudio didn't do anything and I'm still soundless.
<atilla> :)
<subpar> atilla, try disabling acpid, that's what finally fixed my problems
<pacostrato> hi
<Agiofws> erUSUL,   can you take alook  and tell me what  the fsk is wrong  www.pastebin.ca/1276234 pls
<subpar> system>admin>services and disable acpid
<uvacav> erUSUL: "unshar file.shar" just seems to run the .sh file, am i doing it wrong?
<atilla> subpar: let's try :)
<subpar> you'll have to reboot after that
<subpar> if it doesn't fix it
<subpar> then reenable it, because it helps your laptop with power issues
<ajdf> how do u install nvidia drivers
<subpar> I'll brb, gotta restart to finish updates
<cousteau> how can I add OpenOffice.org 3 repositories to Ubuntu Hardy?
<erUSUL> Agiofws: some problem with main repos... but you are on feisty not gutsy...
<WALKER> iv got wine installed but i still cannot get guild wars to play on my computer, anyone got any ideas?
<erUSUL> Agiofws: ntfs-3g exist in feisty too
<jlc> cousteau: jockey-gtk or jockey-kde
<Agiofws> erUSUL,  so wtf is wrong  ?
<jlc> err
<erUSUL> Agiofws: can you try another mirror ? do not remeber if gutsy has the nice gui to change mirror. System>Admin>Software Sources
<sindar> http://forums.gameservers.net/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=527?referrerid=752
<jlc> ajdf: jockey-gtk or jockey-kde
<ajdf> nvidia drivers are not working for me any help?
<erUSUL> Agiofws: i do not know really the package exist in that ubuntu version...
<jlc> ajdf: alt +f2 and type that in depending on gnome or kde which ever you use
<WALKER> i can get guild wars to download but it wont play, any ideas?
<jlc> or in gnome-terminal or konsole
<Agiofws> erUSUL,   can you take alook  and tell me what  the fsk is wrong  www.pastebin.ca/1276237   ...
<topgun172> Is there a port of putty for intrepid
<erUSUL> !appdb | WALKER
<ubottu> WALKER: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jlc> or don't listen and leave
<pluma> Any help on making Intrepid recognise my on-board VIA sound card which worked perfectly fine in every previous version?
<uvacav> im trying to unshar a netbeans .sh install file and it just seems to run the sh file instead of extract it, anyone have any ideas?
<zibor> #LinEspa
<erUSUL> WALKER: also check the winehq.org website they mantain an ubuntu repo for up to date wine
<gnutron> topgun172: openssh
<erUSUL> WALKER: GW works here with latest wine
<Juan10SP> buenas, estoy siguiendo un manual para conectarme a una red inalambrica pero siguiendo los pasos no encuentro lo que me piden que modifique, la guia es esta, http://cms.ual.es/idc/groups/public/@serv/@stic/documents/documento/caracteristica40578.pdf , me pierdo cuando tengo que configurar el wpa_supplicant.conf , porque no veo que haya dentro lo que tengo que modificar, alguien me hecha una mano?
<Craleu> hello, i'd like to ask a question about a install, kernel panic - no syncing while trying to install on a dell dimension 5150
<Lunar_Lamp> topgun172: you probably don't want to use a port of putty - if you just want to do "ssh" then you can do that in a terminal by typing, for example: "ssh myuser@example.com"
<gnutron> topgun172: puTTy is a ssh windows program.
<pluma> !es > Juan10SP
<jlc> putty is also in *nix
<gnutron> jlc: hrm, ok..thx
<jlc> sudo apt-get install putty
<erUSUL> Agiofws: repos seems ok (except the etch line )
<Agiofws> erUSUL,  so wtf is wrong ?
<mohbana> if i install via jreu11 via update-alternatives --config java does the webplugin get installed as well
<kapipi> Is it normal to get 5-10 seconds of latency using skype on pulseaudio?
<D-MAN> when i try to configure wine it coes up on a virtual desktop and is cut off at the botto is there any way to fix this?
<erUSUL> Agiofws: dunno really "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g" complains about package not found ??
<vix> any eclipse users here? I cant the visual editor to work in eclipse.
<Agiofws> erUSUL,   this is so stupid  i'm on alive cd just to get NTFS write support to delete a virus ... ffs
<Agiofws> erUSUL,  yes
<n0greenfxx> ok so i got my sound to work but it does not get very loud...on my mac the same speakeres get much louder is there a way to fix this??
<Agiofws> fu  CK
<Flannel> Agiofws: please watch your language
<Flannel> Agiofws: Did you sudo apt-get update, before trying to install ntfs-3g?
<Agiofws> yes
<Ricket> whoa. when i mute my speakers they make a crackling sound if music is playing on the pc... any ideas??
<Flannel> Agiofws: And it fetched sources? sometimes live CDs wind up with empty sources.list
<NoiseEee> Agiofws, i love ubuntu, but i would maybe try Knoppix for what you want to do
<Agiofws> Flannel,  its giving me this output   www.pastebin.ca/1276234 pls    and  www.pastebin.ca/1276237  pls tell me whats wrong
<cobra-the-joker> hey there every one
<cobra-the-joker> can i install ubuntu
<cobra-the-joker> on a 256 ram ?
<Agiofws> NoiseEee,  DL knoppix just for that i have a live cd  here  and its supposed to wrk
<Agiofws> cobra-the-joker,  you can  but  try ubuntu server :)
<Flannel> Agiofws: It can't connect to that site.  You're not on 7.10, you're on 7.04, which has reached EOL.  You should get a newer (8.04) liveCD, or even 7.10
<cobra-the-joker> i thought that server version need higher specs ?
<Agiofws> Flannel,  how do i see what i am on ?
<NoiseEee> i think the newest knoppix has ntfs read/write built-in?
<molgrum> so after i updated to ubuntu 8.10 i started getting "cracking" sound and other annoying sound issues and i suspect that pulseaudio is the crook here. i have a sound blaster live (value), what should i do?
<ryuho-eeepc> how do you manually start scim input systray?
<Flannel> Agiofws: lsb_release -a will tell you
<Flannel> Agiofws: also, if this is a liveCD, why does your sources.list look so odd?
<Agiofws> 7.04 Flannel
<Agiofws> is there any change to get ntfs-3g on this live system ?
<Flannel> Agiofws: right.  You should download a 8.04.1 liveCD and use that instead.
<Agiofws> chance ?
<Agiofws> no thank you that will take untill tommorow to download
<kieko> i wonderd if someone can help me with Samba? I set Samba up and i can now read ubntu files from my xp-laptop and in ubuntu i can 'see' the xp-laptop but when i go into folder like MyVideo they are empty??? the Question is why? anyone?
<cobra-the-joker> agiofws , is the server version lighter than desktop version ?
<NoiseEee> or a 8.10 live CD, if it exists... iirc, ntfs 3g is out-of-the-box on 8.10
<Agiofws> cobra-the-joker,  MUCH lighter
<NoiseEee> cobra-the-joker, server has no GUI
<Agiofws> gr
<Agiofws> ok ok
<cobra-the-joker> lol
<racquad> Hi guys. I'm with trouble with alsa. all I hear is static. but with oss it works all right
<racquad> any idea?
<Flannel> Agiofws: Lets try doing this in the meantime...
<jlc> cobra-the-joker: you could also try xubuntu or cruchbang is built with openbox
<Agiofws> ok still here
<Ricket> racquad: make sure it's not muted... i heard static when i muted my speakers
<Agiofws> use 7.10 repos ?
<cobra-the-joker> has no gui ???.....i am going to put it on my little bro's comp ...he will kill me if no GUI:D
<racquad> Ricket: it's not muted, ricket.
<jlc> cobra-the-joker: you could also try xubuntu or cruchbang is built with openbox
<Agiofws> cobra-the-joker,  build the GIU from there an up
<sako> Ubuntu is so awesome, I just replaced my debian web server...
<Agiofws> install xfce ?
<jlc> crunchbang would probably run nice
<Agiofws> Flannel,  listeing ...
<cobra-the-joker> crushbang ...with lxde ?
<siva_> hrm... what is the default admin password?
<siva_> su
<racquad> <Ricket> if it was muted, I shouldn't hear anything under oss also. but under OSS works fine!
<jlc> http://crunchbang.org/
<jlc> openbox +gtk apps
<Ricket> racquad: okay, well just a thought. i don't know enough to help you, sorry... i'm still trying to work out my own problems :)
<racquad> Ricket: thanks anyway
<kapipi> In a keyboard shortcut, what is Mod+E? Whats Mod?
<Flannel> Agiofws: No.  replace your sources.list with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80512/  then sudo apt-get update, and tell me if you get errors
<eatman> hi there
<lusina> hellooo
<Ricket> should i install firefox extensions via synaptic or through the firefox add-ons website? what are the advantages/disadvantages?
<cousteau> cobra-the-joker: too limited, try xubuntu instead
<Flannel> siva_: The root account is locked, use sudo instead.
<jlc> cobra-the-joker: you could install the server version then install something like lxde too
<siva_> Flannel: How would I unlock it?
<Flannel> siva_: Why do you want to?
<siva_> not sure
<siva_> hah
<Flannel> siva_: Then theres no reason to.
<meshe> siva_: sudo passwd
<siva_> let's say I want to do some hard core hacking... just a general question
<NoiseEee> hard-core, as in porn?
<meshe> better to do sudo -s or sudo su -
<NoiseEee> or like NSA computers
<siva_> better then that!
<coldhak> all the settings in the sound preferences are set to my usb headset, but I still don't get any sound from most programs, anybody have any ideas?
<meshe> (the root account is not locked, it just doesn't have a password set)
<Flannel> siva_: There's no reason to use the root account, even if youre doing "hardcore hacking"
<Agiofws> Flannel,  its doing SOMEthing ...
<Flannel> siva_: you can use sudo for that
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<siva_> thanks
<Flannel> !noroot | meshe
<ubottu> meshe: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<meshe> sorry Flannel, didn't know is was a channel rule
<kapipi> Can anyone tell me what the mod key is? Its listed under keyboard shortcuts in System, Administration, Keyboard Shortcuts.
<rambo3> Apples
<Flannel> Agiofws: When its done (shouldn't take that long), see if you can install ntfs-3g
<rambo3> kapipi, is it the Windows key ?
<Agiofws> Flannel,  already  done thank you
<Agiofws> +1 to Flannel
<kapipi> rambo3:  I guess maybe it is, only my keyboard doesnt have one
<hrd9843> Hi everybody. I'm new to using ubuntu. :)
<ali3nwar3> anyone got a some good OT channels to recommend?
<ompaul> ali3nwar3, with ubuntu values in tow you can find #ubuntu-offtopic
<sproingie> ok i got ubuntu installed on my thinkpad using wubi but now it won't display anything to the docking station monitor
<sproingie> anywhere i can go for a fix?
<alesan> in which package I cna find a simple, black and white 16x16 mouse pointer?
<tmbigrigg> I am having a problem with 8.04... I am unable to boot in to Gnome, I just get a black screen. If I boot into KDE the desktop loads fine. If I load my wifes profile I can boot into Gnome. I think I screwed something up with resolution/display settings
<soho> hey guys, what is better gnome or kde?
<Husaini> gnome
<sproingie> the better one is the one you like
<Flannel> soho: theyre different, people prefer both.  Neither is better
<NoiseEee> Agiofws, how did you get the virus?  i was browsing on our win2000 server using IE6... had 2 trojans installed on the fly just from banner ads
<Ricket> soho: when you ask in this channel, you'll get a majority "gnome". when you ask in #kubuntu you'll get a majority "kde"
<tmbigrigg> can I copy the resolution display settings from my wifes Gnome profile to my profile?
<gam3r111> anyone know how to get 4 diffrent backrounds?
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<hotdam_> gnome is a good desktop so is KDE
<geodome> hihi. how to install apache
<AzizLight> what does it mean when there is an @ sign after the permissions: -rw-r--r--@ ?
<Flannel> geodome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<soho> but what is better?/
<gam3r111> anyone know how to get 4 diffrent backrounds?
<Flannel> soho: They're different.  You can't compare based on "better"
<gam3r111> anyone know how to get 4 diffrent backrounds?
<Agiofws> bro is a winblows user  NoiseEee  its the  autorin.inf viris  installed hidden atribs  on every usb  to local disk  you cant double click and open the disk you have to go into the disk from a path
<soho> isnt the only thing differnt one is graphical
<soho> and the other isnt
<gam3r111> anyone know how to get 4 diffrent backrounds?
<mac43132> Hello, all.  This might be a bit off topic but does anyone know what copyright license governs the Ubuntu name, logos, and artwork?
<gam3r111> anyone know how to get 4 diffrent backrounds?
<ryuho-eeepc> is scim the default method of inputting foregin language in ubuntu install?
<magnetron> ryuho-eeepc→ scim is the default Simplified Chinese input method in ubuntu
<Flannel> !repeat | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ryuho-eeepc> magnetron, only chinese?
<Ricket> rofl, gam3r111 has no patience
<Flannel> mac43132: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<magnetron> ryuho-eeepc→ most languages only need a keyboard map. i use a Swedish keyboard map, if that's what you refer to as "foreign language"
<ryuho-eeepc> magnetron, well i'm looking to input japanese on xubuntu
<mac43132> Thanks you Flannel
<adamb> little off topic but Im not sure where to ask this: Ok so I just purchased and installed a ssl cert and the Owner is "unknown" / "This web site does not supply identity information." - Anyone have an idea of why this is, and how I can change this?
<kieko>  i wonderd if someone can help me with Samba? I set Samba up and i can now read ubntu files from my xp-laptop and in ubuntu i can 'see' the xp-laptop but when i go into folder like MyVideo they are empty??? the Question is why? anyone?
<magnetron> !scim | ryuho-eeepc
<ubottu> ryuho-eeepc: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<sproingie> mac43132: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<philjo> anyone know if there's multiple GPU support for ubuntu yet?  I have two 3870s in xfire, but I don't see any xfire options in the catalyst program
<sproingie> whups Flannel beat me to it
<grendal_prime> ya this blows...i need to install off of the disk first
<grendal_prime> then it will only need to download 179 packages...right now its going to download the entire 810 distro says its going to take 3 hours
<grendal_prime> how do i upgrade from cd?
<EmoBusinessman> what
<grendal_prime> click on the install icon on the desktop?
<Flannel> grendal_prime: First, you need the alternate CD
<thatguy> hey very recently flash has been working very oddly with firefox, it is slowing down my computer far mroe than it ever did.  For example, youtube videos now appear very choppy.  Does anyone know any reasons this might be happening
<Flannel> grendal_prime: No, you can't upgrade from the desktop CD
<grendal_prime> shit
<grendal_prime> oops
<grendal_prime> sorry
<FloodBot2> grendal_prime: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chamuscas> does any know from where should i start to learn game programming basics in c ?
<anxiolytic> chamuscas: do you know C?
<grendal_prime> I thought there was a way to add a cd as a repo, then it could use all the backages i have locally.
<chamuscas> yes a little bit
<ryuho-eeepc> chamuscas, graphical or text based
<ali3nwar3> how do i "stop" remembering my last used files?
<chamuscas> anxiolytic, yes a little bit
<anxiolytic> chamuscas: definitely read The C Programming Language if you haven't, but it's not required. Pick up "the Red Book" for OpenGL
<chamuscas> ryuho-eeepc, both
<riegersn> is there a good screenshot program that lets you crop and draw arrows and such, im looking for an app to help make screenshots for how to's
<philjo> every line in C needs to end in a semicolon
<ryuho-eeepc> anxiolytic, we don't wanna hear read the book .....
<anxiolytic> You can try to find SDL tutorials to make basic stuff.. side scrollers, puzzle games, etc. It's like DirectDraw (part of DirectX7, now gone)
<chamuscas> anxiolytic, the Red Book you say? i should see that, tanks for the advise
<anxiolytic> I've never been able to find any good docs on SQL
<anxiolytic> SDL**
<ryuho-eeepc> philjo, not includes or definnes
<chamuscas> ryuho-eeepc, do you also have any advise ??
<Flannel> grendal_prime: there is, but you need the alternate CD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<ali3nwar3> how do i turn off the remember last documents used?
<Ricket> i'm having issues with my title bar being messed up. it's a weird graphics glitch, maybe someone has fixed it? here is a screenshot: http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/268/messeduptitlebarku6.png
<anxiolytic> chamuscas: Read NeHe's shit. google "opengl nehe"
<thatguy> so any insight on to why flash is now starting to cause my computer trouble, or did something go wrong from 9->10
<Flannel> anxiolytic: Please watch your language
<ryuho-eeepc> chamuscas, i would try to do all the thinking before coding
<MaX328> help!!  paragon boot manager messed up my computer, i got vista and ubuntu 8.10 in dual boot , usually i use grub to manage to boot, but i accidently install this $%&$& boot manager. And as a good shit this boot manager dont work at all, both of my OS dont start.
<ryuho-eeepc> but that never happens
<ryuho-eeepc> chamuscas, so basically no, gl though
<chamuscas> anxiolytic, let me see, so you advise me to read "the red book" and Nehe's book, Am i correct?
<sproingie> nehe is not all that great.  google "opengl tutorial"
<sproingie> nehe isn't a book, it's a site
<Yeermania4> help guys
<Yeermania4> consider a standard 8*8 chessboard consisting of 64 small squares coloured in the usual patterns, so 32 are black and 32 are white. A zigzag path across the board is a collection of eight white squares, one in each row, which meet at their corners. how many zigzag paths are there?
<anxiolytic> chamuscas: yeah, Nehe's site* and the red book
<sproingie> if you want a book tutorial, opengl superbible, full stop
<ryuho-eeepc> opengl sounds interesting to code for
<chamuscas> ryuho-eeepc, yeh i probably should think before start
<chamuscas> anxiolytic, ok tank you once again :p
<sproingie> opengl superbible is actually really readable
<ryuho-eeepc> man scim chan is so dead
<Yeermania4> consider a standard 8*8 chessboard consisting of 64 small squares coloured in the usual patterns, so 32 are black and 32 are white. A zigzag path across the board is a collection of eight white squares, one in each row, which meet at their corners. how many zigzag paths are there?
<Ricket> !repeat | Yeermania4
<ubottu> Yeermania4: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ricket> !ot | Yeermania4
<ubottu> Yeermania4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sproingie> Yeermania4: we heard you the first time and what does this have to do with ubuntu?  do your own homework.
<riegersn> is there a good screenshot program that lets you crop and draw arrows and such, im looking for an app to help make screenshots for how to's
<darkscrypt> when compiling something from source, how would you apply a patch
<darkscrypt> like at what stage do you do it?
<sproingie> reisi: wink is pretty good
<sproingie> reisi: it's for screencasts, which is probably the best way to do it these days
<Ricket> is wl a wireless driver?
<Ricket> should i disable wl if i enable "Broadcom B43 wireless driver" or do they go together?
<badawi> is it possible not using NetworkManager and having eth0 device activated during boot-up?
<Agiofws> badawi,   use rc files for that
<bullgard4> What does 'NG' stand for in Audacious Preferences  > Decoder > 'CD Audio Plugin NG' (filename /usr/lib/audacious/Input/cdaudio-ng.so)?
<badawi> is something wrong with freenode or am i the only one lagging :/
<Myrtti> next generation with all likelihood, bullgard4
<Ricket> badawi: i'm seeing lots of parts and joins
<Ricket> i would think it's a netsplit but it's not the usual behavior
<Ricket> anyway i'm gonna join the crowd cause i have to restart :)
<ali3nwar3> i guess no one knows how to turn off the recent files thingy
<bullgard4> Myrtti: Can you also tell me how the 'next generation' decoder differs from the first generation decoder? (I do not have a first gneration decoder.)
<Agiofws> Flannel,  is there a console mode ofr ubuntus live cds ?
<Myrtti> bullgard4: nope
<bullgard4> Myrtti: Thank you.
<AndyB> Grub wont load my windows, I think the root settings for windows is wrong its at (hd0,0). But that wont work. any ideas?
<TJ-42> If I want to copy my ubuntu system settings (like system keybindings) from my desktop to my laptop, what do I need to copy over?
<dmb_> hi, which server is this?
<dmb_> I just did /server ubuntu in irssi
<komo> ubuntu server
<AndyB> freenode
<dmb_> anyway, I'd like some advice on the following problem, Can't locate MediaWiki/API.pm in @INC
<Flannel> Agiofws: Um, sure, ctrl-alt-f1 will get you to a console
<dmb_> AndyB: cool
<komo> do you know any greek chat?
<ali3nwar3> join #greek
<Agiofws> Flannel,  boot option for console mode ?
<dmb_> so I need that perl package, but it dosn't seem to be in apt
<dmb_> I tried "sudo apt-get install libmediawiki-perl" but its not right
<Starnestommy> dmb_: try sudo cpan MediaWiki::API
<maciejwojcik1> I have just installed ubuntu 8.04  and skype;  but I see no options for setteing video,  video skype works in windows (the same PC) ,  all other hardware (scaner, printer..etc)  were automatically updated bu ubuntu,  any suggestions?  please...
<dmb_> Starnestommy: is it OK to run the whole thing as sudo?
<Starnestommy> dmb_: it requires sudo to install the module
<Flannel> Agiofws: Not that I'm aware of, no.
<dmb_> yeah, but people wine about building as root...
<dmb_> I tried to install lib::local, but fila
<dmb_> fail
<Agiofws> something like novga ?
<dmb_> or is it local::lib... whatever
<techqbert> What command is needed to check the files inside a deb in the repos?
<dmb_> techqbert: apt-cache something?
<dmb_> techqbert: try man apt-cache
<eternaljoy> how can I rip a DVD to a 700MB file?
<dmb_> eternaljoy: see mencoder
<dmb_> man mencoder
<techqbert> dmb_: that's what I use to search the repos but the man page didn't seem to have anytthing about files in my cursory look
<eternaljoy> dmb: what do you mean?
<dmb> nothing
<dmb_> eternaljoy: you can use that to rip a dvd
<eternaljoy> is there a front end GUI for mencoder to rip DVD to 700MB file?
<dmb_> techqbert: sorry, I'm a yum person myself
<dmb_> techqbert: I'm sure there is a way
<dmb> wait a minute, its another dmb !
<facefaceface> hehe
<facefaceface> crazy
<techqbert> dmb_: equery on gentoo machines will do it
<metbsd> what's a good netbook
<facefaceface> techqbert: I'm facefaceface now
<facefaceface> but anyway
<facefaceface> I gots to go
<Flannel> metbsd: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<AndyB> Grub wont load my windows, I think the root settings for windows is wrong its at (hd0,0). But that wont work. any ideas?
<R0b0t1> What is the PDF viewer?
<facefaceface> R0b0t1: evince
<Pupeno> What other clippboard history program is there other than glipper?
<facefaceface> R0b0t1: or xpdf if you l33t
<eternaljoy> is there a front end GUI for mencoder to rip DVD to 700MB file?
<facefaceface> eternaljoy: yeah.. its a problem...
<quentusrex> How do I update the bios of my computer without a floppy disk???
<facefaceface> no front end
<Flannel> !repeat | eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> eternaljoy: Try k9copy?
<facefaceface> quentusrex: there are some apps to do it 'live'
<techqbert> metbsd: I like the Asus EEE 1000 40g.  THe keys are just big enough for you to not pull your hair out
<facefaceface> !silly | Flannel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silly
<eternaljoy> Flannel: ok
<facefaceface> hehe
<techqbert> metbsd: ubuntu is not a couple click install.  webcam, wifi all work though
<histo> techqbert, it is if all your hardware is supported
<histo> techqbert, and there is more hardware supported out of the box then XP
<ali3nwar3> Does anyone here know how to remove the recent documents so ubunto doesn't remember stuff i've opened?
<quentusrex> Does anyone know of a way to update the bios of my computer with out a floppy???
<ali3nwar3> the brand of your motherboard?
<emiliano> Hello everyone
<AndyB> hi
<ali3nwar3> quentusrex: You can use a USB storage device
<quentusrex> ali3nwar3: do you have a tutorial on this?
<ali3nwar3> ehm
<ali3nwar3> hold on
<jimmio> Hello all, I'm getting undefined reference on all functions in GLFW needing Xxf86vm... is the library available?
<dmb_> sooo... I did 'sudo cpan install Mediawiki::API', however I get this error "XS.c:2443: error: invalid type argument of ‘unary *’"
<facefaceface> ne clue?
<facefaceface> I tried installing some json packages, but no joy
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> which is the most commonly used irc client in gnome ?
<eltese> amundsen : pigdin? =)
<amundsen> i thought pidgin was for instant messaging
<amundsen> like mas, aim, jabber
<tdreyer1> pidgin does irc too
<tdreyer1> amundsen : i use xchat
<Eressolar> amundsen: You can check popcon.ubuntu.com for the number of installs of IRC clients.
<amundsen> and what happened with xchat ?
<tdreyer1> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<D-MAN_> changed soe sttings in wine and now it wont let e see the apply button at the botto of page so i cant change it back?
<D-MAN_> any suggestions on how to fix would be appreciated?
<tdreyer1> D-MAN : can you click ok
<D-MAN_> no
<facefaceface> D-MAN_: no idea
<dayz-ivxx> anyone here know how to setup the dual monitor system???
<tdreyer1> D-MAN: what does pressing "enter" do?
<Izinucs> dayz-ivxx: you running an nvidia card?
<dayz-ivxx> ati radeon
<facefaceface> amundsen: what happened to xmms?
<dayz-ivxx> izinucs: ati radeon sorry
<Izinucs> dayz-ivxx: sorry I don't know on an ati
<D-MAN_> tdreyer1 it works but the features are blown up so i cant even see the!
<dayz-ivxx> izinucs: thanks anyways =D
<Izinucs> dayz-ivxx: np.. wish I coulda helped more.
<bullgard4> I recorded an OGG audio stream using streamtuner. I can play it using Audacious. Why does Audacity not play likewise this file? "Audacity had to make a guess at the type of file. Tha Audio may be bogus. If the audio is bogus, try ranaming the file, so that it has the correct extension before opening it." But it is correctly set to 44,1 kHz. The file extension .ogg is correct too. Also the 'file' command prints correct data. (I have ...
<bullgard4> ... never used Audacity before.)
<D-MAN_> is there any way to set wine back to its original settings?
<facefaceface> bullgard4: sucks
<facefaceface> bullgard4: I never used audacity either
<Izinucs> bullgard4: you should be able to open or import the file into audacity
<facefaceface> XS.c:2443: error: invalid type argument of ‘unary *’
<facefaceface> ?
<radicalboy> Hello! What version i should use in this machine: AMD 450mhz, 256mb RAM, 20GB Hardisk, VGA Geforce 4 64MB
<wiijii> Evening all, can someone give me a hand setting up networking in VirtualBox please?
<Izinucs> radicalboy: xubuntu alternate installer
<Izinucs> wiijii: might try #vbox
<wiijii> Have done... pretty quiet over there. Cheers though
<bullgard4> Izinucs: It replies: "Error when importing".
<radicalboy> Izinucs, i can't run desktop?
<bdelin88> could anyone take a look at my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80533/ and tell me why my /dev/ mounts aren't auto mounting with RW privy's at reboot?  Thank you!!!!
<Izinucs> radicalboy: you might try the live cd to see if you can. the alternate install cd is not the server install.. it IS the desktop install,,, it just takes less resources to install with.
<n2diy> I deleted all the files from my thumb drive, and now the system doesn't see it, when I plug it in,?
<bdelin88> could anyone take a look at my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80533/ and tell me why my /dev/ mounts aren't auto mounting with RW privy's at reboot?  Thank you!!!!
<radicalboy> Izinucs alternate is not only text mode, like terminal?
<Izinucs> radicalboy: alternate is a text mode install that will install the entire desktop system
<ali3nwar3> quentusrex: did you get my PM?
<radicalboy> and what's the diference between alternate and desktop?
<Izinucs> bullgard4: that's weird.. no idea.. have you check in the forums or on audacity's site?
<Odd-rationale> !alternative | radicalboy
<ubottu> radicalboy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Izinucs> radicalboy: they both install the same thing.. the difference is desktop has a gui before installing.  Desktop might not install if your resources are too low, ie memory etc. that's why I suggested the alternate install.
<Izinucs> radicalboy: think of the alternate install cd as "An Alternate way of installing the Desktop system for Ubuntu"
<bullgard4> Izinucs: No, I am quite new to Audacity.
<wiijii> Anyone have experience with VirtualBox then? I've set up a WinXP install which works networking-wise. Now I've installed Ubuntu-server but the networking doesn't work...
<bdelin88> C'mon doesn't anyone know a thing about FSTAB???
<bdelin88> could anyone take a look at my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80533/ and tell me why my /dev/ mounts aren't auto mounting with RW privy's at reboot?  Thank you!!!!
<emretemp> hi,  does "hostname" must be a real domain adress? for example i use "debianDesktop" as my hostname, nothing bad ever happened. but im just curious. thx in adv.
<AndyB> I ran grub-install and now windows wont boot, any advice?
<wiijii> should be fine
<bdelin88> AndyB: put your windows cd in and run the repair
<wiijii> Wrong options in the menu.lst? What's the error?
<AndyB> bdelin88, you mean run fixmbr? will that work
<bdelin88> no that's not what you want
<AndyB> wiijii, there is no error it just goes back to the menu when i select xp
<bdelin88> it's like a fix boot or something
<AndyB> ah yes fix boot
<Lunar_Lamp> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wiijii> AndyB what does your menu.lst look like
<radicalboy> Izinucs, i will try Xubuntu 8.04 alternate
<Izinucs> bdelin88: yea.. that'll fix him.. then he won't be able to get into his ubuntu system :(
<radicalboy> that's the last LTS?
<Izinucs> radicalboy: try 8.10 alternate if you want
<AndyB> its normal, its all set right i believe, let me pastebin it
<wiijii> Has no-one used VirtualBox? Come oooooon... someone must have... musn't they?
<bdelin88> Izinucs: lol are you kidding?  grub is unbreakable
<scientes> is it dumb to set up a ipv6-only mail server?
<oskar-> wiijii:  i have
<bdelin88> Izinucs: it took me forever to get grub off my hard disks a while back when i decided ubuntu wasn't for me (even though i have now drifted bacl)
<wiijii> oskar: you got networking sorted with it?
<Izinucs> bdelin88: yea until you use windows to "fixmbr" then grub is overwritten.. and you'll have to reinstall grub again.. the right way.
<scientes> i assume all the big email carriers support ipv6
<bdelin88> Izinucs: well that's why he's not supposed to run fixmbr
<D-MAN_> how can i set wine back to default settings?
<total_noob_lol> so....
<total_noob_lol> how do i instal new fonts...
<n2diy> I deleted all the files from my thumb drive, and now the system doesn't see it, when I plug it in,?
<bdelin88> Izinucs: i just know I ran the vista disk and it fixed mine  :)
<Izinucs> bdelin88: uh.. isn't that what I said?
<total_noob_lol> ive been trying over 1 hour to instal new fonts, how do i instal new fonts ?
<oskar-> wiijii:  sorry, what do you mean with sorted? network is working for me in virtualbox
<Izinucs> !fonts | total_noob_lol
<ubottu> total_noob_lol: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bdelin88> Izinucs: uh yea, and i said that when he asked it as well lol
<AndyB> My Menu.lst : http://pastebin.com/m583cf95b
<bdelin88> 1410 and no one can take a look at my fstab?
<Izinucs> bdelin88: glad to hear we're talking about the same thing from different angels.. :)
<total_noob_lol> omg so much things to do to just instal few new fonts, you know that on windows its only 2 clicks of mouse to install fonts?
<TuxSympathiser> I need soe help diagnosing system freezes i currently am experiencing, can anyone give me any advice how I could and should go about this?
<AndyB> wiijii, note that i have tried replacing "root" with "rootnoverify"
<krel> is there a way to get krdc to full screen to a different monitor than the default in a multimonitor (twinview) setup?
<jimmio> TuxSympathiser: freezes?
<bdelin88> total_noob_lol: you know it is the exact same process to replace a font in ubuntu as in windows?  You just drop it into the fonts folder man...
<TuxSympathiser> jimmio, ubuntu totally locks up
<Izinucs> total_noob_lol: linux is a little different ... not hard .. just different.. after you get into it a while you'll understand why things are done in a certain way and understand the reasoning behind it.
<bdelin88> total_noob_lol: you just drop them into ".fonts" in your home directory and vuala
<jeaton> what is a good app that turns mpeg4 and avi into dvd?
<total_noob_lol> bdelin88 i droped fonts into usr/shared/fonts with nautilus and ubuntu still doesnt see those fonts
<radicalboy> Izinucs doesn't exist any site with the requirements of version ubuntu?
<XFCEntra1> TuxSympathiser: can you recreate the situation that causes the freeze? for example, using flash in firefox or something similar
<jimmio> TuxSympathiser: That's a first... just a sec
<total_noob_lol> oh and i have no .fonts directory in home directory, even after i press ctrl + h
<wiijii> AndyB: two secs...
<bdelin88> total_noob_lol: you need to put it in your home directory
<bdelin88> total_noob_lol: you just create one
<bdelin88> total_noob_lol: ".fonts"
<total_noob_lol> in home there is only .fontconfig
<total_noob_lol> no .fonts
<Izinucs> radicalboy: not sure what you're saying..
<krel> to be clear: i'm using krdc to connect from a ubuntu 8.10 box to a winxp box through RDP, and I have a multimonitor setup through twinview, and setting it to fullscreen mode uses the wrong (smaller) monitor, and I want it to use my big monitor.
<bdelin88> total_noob_lol: make the directory ".fonts" and put your .TTF fonts in there
<TuxSympathiser> XFCEtra1, yes and no, the exact cause is unknown which is why I need to somehow log what exactly it is which is going wrong
<kieko> can someone tell me how i run GoGrinder.jar ?
<bdelin88> total_noob_lol: there is no directory cuz you haven't installed fonts before...
<Izinucs> bdelin88: total_noob_lol after making the directory and putting your fonts there. you still have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig in terminal.
<bdelin88> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP WITH MY FSTAB
<total_noob_lol> its not .ttf files, its .pcf
<total_noob_lol> will it still work?
<bdelin88> Izinucs: i dunno, i just know it worked for me and I didn't have to configure a thing
<wiijii> AndyB: looks exactly the same as mine... but I have '0' after savedefault
<bdelin88> total_noob_lol: not sure, i am new to this as well, just telling you what I did
<ali3nwar3> does anyone know how to turn off remember recent documents?
<wiijii> AndyB: not sure if that will make any difference
<oskar-> bdelin88:  what's the problem?
<Izinucs> bdelin88: total_noob_lol read the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<AndyB> wiijii, hmm let me check
<wiijii> AndyB: And I assume it's the correct disk? I've messed that up a good few times
<total_noob_lol> person who said that instaling fonts on linux is same like in windows is a liar
<bdelin88> oskar-: thank you, here is the fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80533/ need to know why my /dev/ mounts aren't auto mounting with RW privy's at reboot?  Thank you!!!!
<XFCEntra1> TuxSympathiser: you could run "top" in the terminal, or the gui system monitor if you prefer. keep an eye on what processes are running and seem to hog resources. one of the tabs in system-monitor should give you a history of resource usage in a graph, provided you can "unfreeze" ubuntu to look at that data...
<wiijii> oskar, I want to receive connections from the guest VM (a server running on my Ubuntu machine in a guest VM)
<TuxSympathiser> XFCEtra1, tried that, I really don't think it is an application
<bdelin88> oskar-: I have tried several different ways and it's probably syntax related why it's not working, but I need to get those ntfs dev's mounted
<AndyB> wiijii, ive checked a few on the web and none of them have a 0. . .but none of them work, they are all topics about broken grubs:P so ill try add a 0 after and then ill just run the xp cd
<bdelin88> oskar-: gutsy did this automatically for you... grr >:o
<Demonizer> Do I need anything else than "Sickless Emerald Theme" file if I wanted to set it up? I'm kinda bored of 8.10's original look and I want to use a darker theme.
<AndyB> wiijii, is it "savedefault 0"?
<bdelin88> Demonizer: can you link the theme page, and why not get the GTK version, that's the native one for gnome
<wiijii> AndyB, yes
<Demonizer> bdelin88, hold on please, I'm going to give you the link.
<oskar-> bdelin88:  put a tab after each "ntfs" and make the space after each of the exec's to a comma
<bdelin88> Demonizer: send me a pm please so i can concentrate a little better lol, thnx
<Demonizer> bdelin88, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=73972&forumpage=2
<bdelin88> oskar-: ok one sec, i will repaste it and see if that's right
<oskar-> bdelin88:  because the third field has to be a list of file system typed. you mixed it with the options
<gnutron> bdelin88: this is mine, use for reference: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80542/
<XFCEntra1> TuxSympathiser: have you poked around /var/log yet?
<gnutron> bdelin88: note you may need to use chown manually.
<bdelin88> oskar-: are the "tabs" really necessary?
<mntnpngn> hi..  anyone know what specific version of the kernel 2.6.27-9-server is based on?
<oskar-> bdelin88:  a space will suffice
<total_noob_lol> ....
<total_noob_lol> still no new fonts for me
<total_noob_lol> god why even instaling fonts is so dificoult on linux
<bdelin88> oskar-: why do some have spaces and some are commas, so I can understand better?
<wiijii> AndyB, any luck?
<oskar-> bdelin88:  it should look like this: /dev/sda1 /media/Windows ntfs auto,rw,user,exec,nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<AndyB> wiijii, no change, when grub loads and i select windows it just says "Starting Up...Grub" and stays like that
<TuxSympathiser> XFCEntra1, yes, but I haven't found anything from the time when the system froze
<wiijii> AndyB, was it working previously? What happened to break it?
<bdelin88> oskar-: alright I'll try that
<gnutron> bdelin88: think of the separations as 'fields'
<kneeki> If I wanted to navigate to a mounted network drive using a File Browser, where should I look?
<oskar-> bdelin88:  whitespace chars like space and tab separate fields. different fields have different meanings.   commata separate arguments inside a field
<gnutron> oskar-: well put.
<bdelin88> oskar-: wouldn't "ntfs" be an argument?  And why not "ntfs-3g" like gnutron has it?
<badawi> where's the inittab file located in ubunt?
<sergiu> hi, anyone know how to output the text when ubuntu is loading not the loading line ...?
<total_noob_lol> can anyone help me with installing new fonts....
<AndyB> wiijii, it was working fine, but i needed my external usb to be plugged in to boot anything, so i googled, and found if i ran "install-grub /dev/sda" (my internal drive) it would fix it, but now i cant get into windows which is on the internal
<total_noob_lol> font instaling guide failed me
<gnutron> bdelin88: ntfs-3g did the windows mounting, but ntfs is a filesystem argument.
<oskar-> bdelin88:  ntfs and ntfs-3g are both possible for the third field
<total_noob_lol> im trying to install .pcf fonts
<total_noob_lol> how do i do that
<mntnpngn> anyone having console-kit-daemon segfault problem?
<bdelin88> oskar-: ah ok, so I should use it for my windows partition?
<wiijii> AndyB but linux is booting?
<total_noob_lol> how do i install new fonts
<total_noob_lol> how do i install new fonts?
<oskar-> bdelin88:  ntfs-3g is a better file system driver for ntfs-partitions... i would choose it
<wiijii> AndyB, have the disk names changed now that you have unplugged the USB drive? Are you sure XP should be booting from hd0,0?
<XFCEntra1> TuxSympathiser: perhaps its a hardware issue. aside from enabling/disabling services, try instead to check if any components are overheated or if the issue is with your RAM. is this a new problem?
<total_noob_lol> how do i install .pcf fonts ?
<kneeki> total_noob_lol: Try google yet?
<AndyB> wiijii, yes ubuntu that is on the external usb boots fine, but windows that is on the internal drive hangs on boot
<total_noob_lol> kneeki yup
<badawi> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<total_noob_lol> actualy kneeki i used this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<total_noob_lol> but it doesnt work for me
<Guest17698> Can someone please point me to the IRC channel for FLEX (Fast LEXer, not the Adobe product)?
<AndyB> wiijii, it was hd0,0 by default, and i dont know how to check if thats right
<outoftime> hi guys! what's the second-best browser for ubuntu/gnome ?
<wiijii> AndyB so everything is the same, except now grub is installed on the internal drive rather than the external?
<total_noob_lol> how do i install new fonts?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | total_noob_lol
<ubottu> total_noob_lol: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<n2diy> I deleted all the files from my thumb drive, and now the system doesn't see it, when I plug it in,?
<total_noob_lol> actionparsnip this doesnt work for me
<total_noob_lol> ....
<XFCEntra1> outoftime: give Opera a try
<total_noob_lol> how do i install .pcf fonts
<outoftime> XFCEntra1: OK, perhaps I shall. thank you
<Guest17698> n2diy: Are you sure you didn't format it?
<bdelin88> oskar-: well i will reboot and we will see if it works
<badawi> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<wiijii> AndyB do you know which disk/partition XP is on? sda, sdb, etc?
<ikonia> !init | badawi
<ubottu> badawi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jrib> badawi: did you read the docs the bot pointed you to?
<oskar-> bdelin88:  ok
<AndyB> wiijii, i believe so, thats what i was attempting to do anyway, so that i could boot the internal without needing the usb plugged in, but now it wont load windows
<Linuxnoob100> is it safe to say that I have a bad live CD if it takes +30mins to configure linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-server?
<n2diy> Guest17698: No, I just moved all the files to the trash.
<total_noob_lol> can anyone help me with installing .pcf fonts?
<AndyB> wiijii, windows is on sda1, ill check again with fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> total_noob_lol: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269528
<badawi> ikonia, jrib: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob100: you should md5 check the CD before installing
<TuxSympathiser> XFCEntra1, there are no issues running 7.10 however there are with 8.04 and now 8.10 after recent updates
<raidy> hola
<meistergrado> so i have a question with sound, when i use alsa all i get is this crackling sound but when i use oss what i am supposed to hear, how do i change everything to use oss instead of alsa
<jack-desktop> is there anyway to mass edit every file in a directory to change the spaces to periods?
<Linuxnoob100> ActionParsnip: I did it said it was fine
<raidy> hola
<raidy> a todos
<byonix> total_noob_lol, i install ms windows fonts in intrepid by copying the fonts, place it in a folder at my home foder named .fonts (with dot in front of it) and it worked fine, no restart required, but if not you need to log out
<jrib> jack-desktop: sure, use sed
<XFCEntra1> outoftime: for a real GNOME browser, try Epiphany as well. it is a GNOME app and versions for WebKit and Gecko should be available in the repositories
<AndyB> wiijii, yes windows NTFS is on /dev/sda1
<jack-desktop> jrib: example?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob100: then its not due to bad image
<jrib> jack-desktop: if you meant to say file*names*, use 'rename'
<outoftime> XFCEntra1: I just tried that, but glancing at it it does not appear to have a bookmark toolbar??
<filthpig> hey, do you guys know anything about when Songbird will be available in the hardy repos? If ever?
<oskar-> Linuxnoob100:  maybe you cdrom drive has a defect, press ctrl+alt+f2, enter "dmesg" and see, if the last line are about errors
<meistergrado> so i have a question with sound, when i use alsa all i get is this crackling sound but when i use oss what i am supposed to hear, how do i change everything to use oss instead of alsa
<wiijii> AndyB .... hmmm OK, so that should presumably hd0,0
<n2diy> I deleted all the files from my thumb drive, and now the system doesn't see it, when I plug it in,?
<ActionParsnip> oskar-: or you could check your hdd for errors
<wiijii> AndyB , is /dev/sda1 bootable?
<AndyB> wiijii yeah =[
<XFCEntra1> outoftime: Epiphany offers bookmark management as well, but it does so a little differently than, say, Firefox. check out the FAQ on the Epiphany site: http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<outoftime> XFCEntra1: thanks!
<AndyB> wiijii, i dont see why it wouldnt be
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone recommend a decent(compatible) video capture card for their Ubuntu system?
<XFCEntra1> outoftime: no problem!
<total_noob_lol> .....
<Izinucs> total_noob_lol: a little googleing and I've discovered that pcf fonts are pixel fonts.. I found this .. it might help .. http://www.nazgum.com/2007/12/09/ubuntu-pcf-fonts/
<jrib> jack-desktop: which did you mean?
<jack-desktop> jrib: what about sed?
<wiijii> AndyB maybe during installation you only set the external as bootable?
<scientes> how do i "install by task" va command line?
<wiijii> AndyB 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda'
<jrib> jack-desktop: if you meant to say file*names*, use 'rename'.  What did you mean with your question? filenames or actual file content?
<total_noob_lol> i hate this shitty ubuntu, on windows i can install any font with just 2 clicks, on ubuntu i need to read 121312 lines of text to get to know how to install new fonts and then i need to do shitload of configuration and shitty terminal commands, just to install 1 font
<total_noob_lol> i ask WTF is wrong with this shit
<total_noob_lol> g2g, gona unninstal this shit
<h00k> So, my CDROM isn't ejecting my CD, 'eject' reports /dev/scd0 isn't a block device, and it used to work but isn't now.  any ideas? (Ibex i386, 2.6.27-9-generic)
<XFCEntra1> TuxSympathiser: does it decide to freeze after startup or would you have to run a few apps, start X, etc?
<ActionParsnip> scientes: in what context?
<bdelin88> oskar-: it didn't work and nautilus keeps randomly crashing, no desktop icons (when I try to click the sdb dev mounts to manually mount it says "Unable to mount the volume 'media')
<meistergrado> so i have a question with sound, when i use alsa all i get is this crackling sound but when i use oss what i am supposed to hear, how do i change everything to use oss instead of alsa
<bdelin88> oskar-: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<scientes> whats the easiest way to install a mail server
<scientes> i was going to use zimbra
<ActionParsnip> total_noob_lol: its a different OS, i'm sure some things in linux happen in a few clicks unlike windows taking ages
<jack-desktop> jrib: file names
<AndyB> wiijii, 1 sec
<andresmh> after installing Miro, every time I click on a .torrent file on my browser it tries to download it with Miro. How can I change it to factory default? (i think it was Transmission)
<Pici> !language | total_noob_lol
<ubottu> total_noob_lol: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oskar-> bdelin88:  can you pastebin your fstab again?
<bdelin88> oskar-: one sec
<wiijii> AndyB Under 'Flags' you should have 'Boot' somewhere
<bdelin88> oskar-: what is the terminal command "nautilus killall" or something, that's what i need to do
<jrib> jack-desktop: then use rename.  see 'man rename' for examples.  Ask me if you still have questions after reading that
<wiijii> AndyB I'm not sure what the status will be with mounting your /boot partition if it was originally on the external drive
<oskar-> bdelin88:  killall nautilus
<ActionParsnip> total_noob_lol: http://www.nazgum.com/2007/12/09/ubuntu-pcf-fonts/
<XFCEntra1> TuxSympathiser: it was probably a  kernel upgrade
<bdelin88> oskar-: thanks, and here is the other thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80554/
<StevenD57> hmmm, that's crummy     ubuntu 8.04.1 does not see an intel 82540ep network chip
<StevenD57> in my IBM Thinkpad laptop
<meistergrado> so i have a question with sound, when i use alsa all i get is this crackling sound but when i use oss what i am supposed to hear, how do i change everything to use oss instead of alsa
<StevenD57> there does not seem to be a module for it
<AndyB> wiijii, its already flagged for boot
<wiijii> AndyB sda1, yeah?
<TuxSympathiser> XFCEtra1, tat's what I thought at first but it started doing it with the previous kernel after updating some packages ??
<AndyB> wiijii yeah
<scientes> yeah how can i install mail-server "by task selector" like i can ubuntu-desktop??
<ActionParsnip> total_noob_lol: id say that was a fairly decent guide
<wiijii> AndyB I'm reaching the limits of my knowledge here, but what partition is mounted as /boot?
<bdelin88> oskar-: i sent you a pm to make it a little easier
<oskar-> bdelin88:  can you open a terminal and type "mount", to check, whether sda1 is mounted or not? if it is not mounted, can you then type "mount /dev/sda1"?
<ActionParsnip> total_noob_lol: no need to extract if the file isnt compressed
<Izinucs> ActionParsnip: I gave him that link earlier.. I think he's expecting linux to be like windows and not yet open to learning a new way.
<ActionParsnip> Izinucs: ok
<bengi2008> bonjour
<wiijii> AndyB could be something to do with /boot being on the external drive? But then... Grub wouldn't work I suppose if the drive wasn't plugged in
<wiijii> AndyB Damn... how annoying. Ummmm
<bengi2008> je viens de reinstaller ubuntu 8.04
<XFCEntra1> TuxSympathiser: would you be lucky enough to have that in your Synaptic history? :)
<Izinucs> ActionParsnip: just FYI.. If he'll listen to you more than me.. go for it.
<oskar-> bdelin88:  the "mount /dev/sda1" with a "sudo" in front, of course...
<bengi2008> car 8.10 freeze au bout de 3 demarrage.
<georgy_28> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bengi2008> depuis, quand j'installe un plugging mozilla,
<ActionParsnip> Izinucs: we'll see
<n2diy> What is the command to mount a USB thumb drive?
<bengi2008> l'installation se passe tres bien
<ActionParsnip> !fr | bengi2008
<ubottu> bengi2008: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<uberadm> whats ubuntu 8.1 like?
<bengi2008> mais quand je redemare firefox pour aller sur le sire
<ActionParsnip> uberadm: fine
<bdelin88> oskar-: check the pm i sent you plz
<AndyB> wiijii, sorry lagged out, how do i check which one is /boot?
<dahump> yo yo yo
<nite_johnboy> what is command for looking at a man page in terminal?
<bengi2008> il me reaffiche le meme message disant qu'il faut installer le plugging
<jack-desktop> jrib: so you want me to learn perl expressions too?
<total_noob_lol> thanks ActionParsnip, it works finally
<AndyB> wiijii, if its the boot order my internal hdd is first
<ActionParsnip> total_noob_lol: simple websearching m'lad
<gnutron> nite_johnboy: man command-name
<ActionParsnip> Izinucs: looks like me pasting the link is beter than you pasting it :(
<XFCEntra1> scientes: what you are looking for is tasksel. try "sudo tasksel"
<bengi2008> #ubuntu-fr
<nite_johnboy> gnutron: thx being brain dead today -
<Izinucs> ActionParsnip: just had to hammer it into him twice I guess..
<ActionParsnip> total_noob_lol: apparently Izinucs gave you the exact same link, oh welleh
<jrib> jack-desktop: *I* don't want you to do anything.  If you want to learn them, go for it
<scientes> thx
<n2diy> What is the command to mount a USB thumb drive?
<Izinucs> ActionParsnip: remember me?  Izinucs = Scunizi.. :)
<ActionParsnip> !mount | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jack-desktop> jrib: rename uses perl expressions, which if you wanted me to do this by myself i'd need to also learn that.
<ActionParsnip> Izinucs: i remember few names
<jrib> jack-desktop: right.  Which you may want to do...
<AndyB> wiijii, would running fixboot or fixmbr from windows cd do any damage? i really cant lose some of the stuff on the internal drive, its backed up but would still be a loss
<jack-desktop> jrib: just maybe...
<wiijii> AndyB I started a PM
<StevenD57> should ubuntu 8.04.1 be able to regognise an intel 82540EP gig-ethernet chip?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | StevenD57
<ubottu> StevenD57: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<StevenD57> from the live CD?
<StevenD57> ok
<jack-desktop> jrib: can you tell me a perl expression that would change spaces into periods?
<XFCEntra1> scientes: that should let you do a "one-click" install of postfix and dovecot
<ActionParsnip> StevenD57: i'm sure theres a module you can compile or an option to get it going
<jrib> jack-desktop: escape the period as \.
<n2diy> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but I don't think that is my problem, I have two thumb drives, one auto-mounts, and the other one doesn't. The one the doesn't recently had it's files moved to the trash.
<scientes> XFCEntra1, is there any easy way to automatically set them up have them work together?
<schone> hi all im trying to install java on my gutsy server but keep getting an error about broken packages , here is my output : http://www.mibbit.com/pb/UyHae0
<jrib> jack-desktop: use 'rename -n perlexpr' to test.  That just tells you what it would do without doing it
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: i dont use automount sorry
<schone> why this occuring? and is there a fix
<jack-desktop> jrib: i know about escape characters and other things, i however never learned perl.
<StevenD57> I looked around in the /lib/modules/ directories and I tried a couple of the modules I found there
<StevenD57> but none seemed to see the chip
<Roland123> any idea, how to get flash 10 working on a 64bit ubuntu?
<Roland123> i seem to have no sound
<StevenD57> d'load the flash-x86_64 module
<jrib> jack-desktop: right.  But the man page gives you a template.  You don't need to know perl
<StevenD57> for Linux
<[e]Lement> Roland123, you may have two conflicting flashes installed
<StevenD57> there is a Alpha/Beta available on Adobe site
<[e]Lement> Make sure you only have flash10 installed, and nothing else
<jack-desktop> jrib: the template shows how to remove ".bak" from the end, not how to replace spaces with periods.
<schone> hi all im trying to install java on my gutsy server but keep getting an error about broken packages , here is my output : http://www.mibbit.com/pb/UyHae0
<Roland123> hmm, how can i be sure of that?
<ericjung> what is the name of the volume applet?
<ms_exodus> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> schone: you running 64bit ?
<schone> no
<funkyHat> Roland123: go to about:plugins in firefox and check flash is only listed once
<jrib> jack-desktop: ah, well it's: s/IN/OUT/g  to replace IN with OUT
<[e]Lement> Yeah, he beat me to it
<ericjung> anyone know the name of the little volume control near the clock?
<kool> do you know how to change the IMEI code
<[e]Lement> schone, update to Hardy Heron?
<Zaiden> Hi. When I try to resize my vista partition with the ubuntu installer, it stays at 0% done and won't continue. Is there another way I can resize my vista partition? I tried using the volume shrinker in Vista also but it won't let me shrink it for more than 128MB when I have 95GB free.
<Linuxnoob100> hey i hit ctrl+alt+f2 during the install of ubuntu server... how do i get back into the gui?
<[e]Lement> schone, Hardy Heron is a LTS release so you'll have (now) 2.5 years of support
<Roland123> only other thing besides flash is futuresplash.. and i have no idea what that does
<Zaiden> Linuxnoob100: I think it's alt+F7
<[e]Lement> Zaiden, make sure you defragment the partition first as you may lose some files.
<Linuxnoob100> nope :(
<n2diy> Linuxnoob100: ctrl+alt+F6
<[e]Lement> [e]Lement, and are you using GParted?
<schone> [e]Lement: so how do i upgrade from gutsy server to hardy server?
<benzss> how do i find out what my motherboard is (without opening the case etc)?
<[e]Lement> Linuxnoob, CTRL+ALT+F7 ?
<jack-desktop> jrib: oh.. there is nothing on the man page about a "/g" or i would of been correct awhile ago
<[e]Lement> schone, apt-get dist-upgrade
<[e]Lement> I believe
<gnutron> schone: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-8.04-to-ubuntu-8.10-desktop-and-server
<[e]Lement> gnutron, he's going from 7.10...
<Zaiden> I'm using the part of the ubuntu live cd installer that lets you resize a partition.
<gnutron> schone: it works
<schone> gnutron: im on gutsy
<jrib> jack-desktop: g for global.  Without it, it means to just replace the first occurence
<gnutron> [e]Lement: oh, missed that. thanks
<jack-desktop> jrib: it would of helped if i knew perl expressions then!
<[e]Lement> I would upgrade to Hardy Heron, as it is a LTS release
<gnutron> schone: you need to upgrade in increments.
<[e]Lement> gnutron, I thought dist-upgrade worked
<schone> gnutron: what do you mean? I ran the apt-get dist-upgrade and its asking em to download something
<hack> c'è qualcuno italianoooo
<[e]Lement> schone, that should take care of it. I'm pretty sure it'll fix your issue.
<[e]Lement> !it | hack
<ubottu> hack: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<schone> cool updating now
<badawi> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<gnutron> schone: i mean ubuntu insists you upgrade one version at a time, you cannot skip versions, regular dist-upgrades should do that
<my_key> i have a problem with the ath5k driver not functioning after suspend/resume (itrepid with linux-modules-backports-generic package installed). Does anybody know how to fix this?
<[e]Lement> But yeah, I would upgrade to 8.04 schone, as you will still have 2.5 years of support.
<furythor> Hello, Ubuntu can't identify my monitor correctly, so what I can do ?
<Zaiden> Not sure if anyone here would know this, but is there a limit to the times you can activate windows vista on the same PC?
<[e]Lement> furythor, are you running 8.10?
<jrib> !x > furythor
<ubottu> furythor, please see my private message
<[e]Lement> Zaiden, shouldn't have the issue
<vlacki> it.com.mk
<vlacki> LoL
<funkyHat> gnutron: just running apt-get dist-upgrade won't upgrade you to a new release
<gnutron> funkyHat: ok, thank you.
<[e]Lement> Can anyone else run this command in 8.10 and have the GUI display itself: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<lenswipe> ﻿can someone tell me how to install gnomenu?
<bdelin88> oskar-: i sent u another pm if you still have a sec
<lenswipe> ﻿can someone tell me how to install gnomenu?
<[e]Lement> lenswipe, you should just be able to add it to your Panel
<[e]Lement> And you only need to ask once.
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: is it just under the add to panel thing already? so i dont have to install it?
<lenswipe> cool
<[e]Lement> It should be
<lenswipe> ok
<lenswipe> just a second
<schone> [e]Lement: how do you check what version your ubuntu is
<lenswipe> is gnomenu the same as the one button menu?
<lenswipe> kina like a start menu?
<geodome> schone: go to system
<[e]Lement> geodome, server
<geodome> oh
<georgy_28> schone,  cat /etc/issue
<gnutron> schone: lsb_release -a in  a terminal should work.
<[e]Lement> ^ that's it.  I couldn't not remember. Lol
<geodome> i just installed apache, php and mysql, but when i enter 127.0.0.1 on the browser, it reads "You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<geodome> what to do?
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: is gnomenu the one where you get one button? and all your things are under there like M$
<[e]Lement> lenswipe, should be
<Izinucs> geodome: how did you install them.. through synaptic or from an outside source?
<gnutron> geodome: try localhost instead
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: im trying to install this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GnoMenu+-+consolidated+menu+for+gnome?content=93057
<[e]Lement> geodome, configure apache correctly.  Haha.  Just kidding mate.  Have you ever used webmin?
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: is that just a skin for the one button menu?
<schone> [e]Lement: it still says on im on gutsy
<schone> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/j9R0H9
<[e]Lement> schone, it takes awhile
<Izinucs> !webmin | geodome [e]Lement
<ubottu> geodome [e]Lement: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<carloz> hi all with last update i cant see the color of videos i see all blue
<geodome> mmm
<carloz> how i can fix it?
<schone> it has finsihed downloading and installing
<Zaiden> Is gparted a program you can install in ubuntu and use to resize the ubuntu partition its installed in?
<geodome> i use rapache
<geodome> but it is not doing the job
<sweetgum1> guys im trying to compile wine, can someone tell me what package is meant by Xlib/Xfree86 development packages
<kitche> Zaiden: yes and no since the partition must not be mounted to be resized
<[e]Lement> schone, this should work: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-server-from.html
<sweetgum1> i cant find anything liket hat in the package manager
<carloz> someone can help me?
<Izinucs> Zaiden: gparted is typically already installed .. check System>Admin>Partition Manager
<[e]Lement> Zaiden, should be on the LIveCD
<kitche> sweetgum1: xserver-xorg-dev most likely
<sweetgum1> kitche: thanks alot
<[e]Lement> hm
<[e]Lement> Webmin never gave me troubles...
<[e]Lement> !ebox
<Pici> !xincludes | sweetgum1
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ubottu> sweetgum1: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<Izinucs> sweetgum1: why not just use the one in the repos? point and click install
<[e]Lement> Then again I've been running Webmin for about 3 years haha
<lenswipe> [e]Lement:im using webmin now on an 8.04 server and it works a treat :)
<cesurasean> apt-get build-dep apache2.2-common ( E: Unable to find a source package for apache2.2-common )
<cesurasean> can someone help me with this?
<[e]Lement> lenswipe, I run a Debian server and same.  I love it.
<[e]Lement> Izinucs, by the way: WARNING: the eBox package released with Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is broken and cannot be installed. See bug #255368 for information and unsupported workarounds.
<carloz> someone can resolve my problem? i see all videos with all players blue
<cesurasean> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<carloz> what plugin is bugged?
<Izinucs> cesurasean: if you're doing it via terminal.. then search like this.. apt-cache search <file>
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: my favourite thing about it is it enables me to manage all aspects of the server remotely, say from school, so i can add FTP users and let my freinds upload things for me to check out later :)
<benanzo> how do I make it so when I receive emails from daemons on my Ubuntu server, they don
<[e]Lement> lenswipe, exactly. I'm too lazy to go conf diving all day long.
<cesurasean> Izinucs: I always forget that command. Thx
<cesurasean> I found it now. :)
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: same, nice graphical layout, works nicely for me :D
<benanzo> don't show as being from just 'root' -- but rather the hostname of the server or something?
<Izinucs> cesurasean: np :)
<[e]Lement> lenswipe, I remember the old versions.  They were a treat.  Previously they didn't hide the modules that weren't in use.  HAha
<andresmh> I am trying to download the files in a bit torrent file, how can I select only a few of the files in the bit torrent?
<benanzo> use deluge
<andresmh> was that for me benanzo ?
<benanzo> I think it's a better BT client than transmission
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<benanzo> andresmh: yes
<andresmh> :) thanks benanzo
<oskar-> andresmh:  azureus is also a good one, afaik
<outboard>  trying to install ubuntu dual boot with XP PRO ,  the installer hung  but was nearly done , how do i  either , complete the install , or install to the linux partitions that now exist ?
<andresmh> i was trying to use transmission but i guess is not possible in that one
<[e]Lement> outboard, what caused the installer to hang?
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: yeah, i think its good too that i can install stuff remoely too, i have a freind whos in here right now, and i can fix stuff on his server for him when it breaks using webmin :D:D:D
<sweetgum1> (still compinling wine) i need the FreeType Development files can someone tell me what package is reffered to specifically by this
<benanzo> azureus is OK, but it's really "heavy" -- I find most java apps are
<AJF355> oh, hi lenswipe
<badawi> !networkmanager > badawi
<ubottu> badawi, please see my private message
<andresmh> benanzo, oh i hate java apps
<lenswipe> AJF355: hi, i was just talking about u
<bdelin88> oskar-: eh, still nothing oskar
<AJF355> and also break stuff at times as well lol
<andresmh> i am going for deluge benanzo
<[e]Lement> lenswipe, I have someone like that.  I get phone calls at 3 AM.  "Uhm, I think I messed something up..." Me: >/
<AJF355> rofl
<benanzo> andresmh: good move
<bdelin88> oskar-: they still automount, but I cannot paste into them or write to those mounts...
<lenswipe> [e]Lemend: lol im usualy up at that time, i stay up till late... :p
<[e]Lement> benanzo, all java apps are.  That's the problem with Java
<AJF355> i dont phone tho, i w8 until the next day when i can b bothered to speak to him on msn
<benanzo> [e]Lement: yeah it's lame
<Izinucs> lame=mp3
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: See AJF355? hes the one that i ususaly fix stuff for when it craps up :p
<lenswipe> ﻿﻿[e]Lement: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GnoMenu+-+consolidated+menu+for+gnome?content=93057 is that just a skin for gnomenu? or is it a seperate program?
<benanzo> there's a lot of good java apps, but I can't justify using most of them just because they're Java
<oskar-> bdelin88:  do this with an arbitrary file "file": ls -l /media/Windows/file
<[e]Lement> lenswipe, I think it's just a widget for the bar.  But I dunno
<AJF355> so, whats this about webmin breaking thing?
<funkyHat> andresmh: you can choose which files you want to download in transmission...
<FreshPrince> gn8
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: would the original gnome-look.org page be of any use to you?
<bdelin88> oskar-: /home/bryce/Desktop/If I Could Make a Living Out of Loving You - Clay Walker.mp3
<[e]Lement> AJF355, the person I am talking about made a bash script to help with deleting users.  Ended up he wiped half the users off the box, but their home directories still existed.  That was a fun few hours rebuilding users.
<bdelin88> oskar-: shit that's not right
<AJF355> ok
<bdelin88> oskar-: there: -rwxrwxr-x 1 root root 4607062016 2008-12-03 21:39 /media/windows/pagefile.sys
<AJF355> thats rly mucked up though
<andresmh> funkyHat, i tried selecting them, and then clicked "download", nothing happened, i clicked +Add and then it started downloading all of them
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: whoah, shit! thats bad!!! i usualy delete users manually
<[e]Lement> lenswipe, I think it's a widget.  Download it and read the README file.
<AJF355> same
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: ok thanks
<Pici> !language | bdelin88 lenswipe
<ubottu> bdelin88 lenswipe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lenswipe> Pici: sorry.
<benanzo> anyone know how to make emails from an Ubuntu server be from something other than 'root'
<bdelin88> yes yes hush
<[e]Lement> lenswipe, I fixed the script. And it works now.  But here's what I did.  I wrote the executable in C++ so he couldn't get smart and edit it.
<toastedmilk> I need help resetting the default schema for an iPod in gconf-editor
<outboard> [e]Lement : started endlessly looping  trying to access usb deices
<funkyHat> andresmh: once you've added a torrent file, right click on it then click details, and then you can select which files are downloaded on the files tab
<badawi> /etc/debian_version -> lenny/sid, where's the file that says: but its actually ubuntu blah ...
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: lol, good idea. A little knowledge can be dangerous
<[e]Lement> outboard, I would have no idea.  It's hard to say whether the install is complete or not.  You would have to reinstall.
<lenswipe> [e]Lement: so what was wrong with the script? did it just get into a fixed loop and delete everyone?
<toastedmilk> I need help resetting the default schema for an iPod in gconf-editor
<bdelin88> oskar-: you need it again?
<oskar-> bdelin88:  ok, lookup your numeric user id with "id" and add an option to the fourth field in the three fstab-lines: uid=<numeric-user-id>
<ActionParsnip> badawi: lsb_release -a
<zigzag1> hello I have a .srt file thaat came with a movie i have,how do I get the 2 to work together? VLC doesnt recognize the srt format
<[e]Lement> badawi, lsb_release -a
<[e]Lement> Combo breaker =/
<bdelin88> oskar-: ok, is that setting permissions just for my user id i assume?
<badawi> ActionParsnip [e]Lement thanks
<ActionParsnip> zigzag1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568862
<oskar-> bdelin88:  and you can also put a group id there, if you have reasonable one, for example "users"
<nn-main> how come the I810 chip is so tarable at 3d?
<[e]Lement> No problem
<zigzag1> TY
<furythor> still, no good with my monitor. Does anyone know if Nokia Multigraph and ValueGraph monitors had lot differences ?
<[e]Lement> nn-main, you mean the Intel Video adapter?
<toastedmilk> I need help resetting the default schema for an iPod in gconf-editor
<[e]Lement> furythor, there is a way to fix it that no longer works in 8.10
<furythor> aaw
<outboard> [e]Lement: ok but how do i install to the partitions that are alredy there now  , if i try to install from the live cd it wants to either use the free space on the xp partition , overwrite the xp partition or use the whole drive
<[e]Lement> I had the same issue when using 8.04
<nn-main> [e]Lement, ya I think its in an P4 dell 3 to for years old
<oskar-> bdelin88:  with uid=... you appear as owner of the files inside the file system mounted there
<aprilhare> hello: is there a known fix i could apply for the bad printing quality from firefox 3.04? text comes out with apparent bad kernel spacing..
<[e]Lement> nn-main, thats the reason.  It's old and the Intel Video Adapters were never good
 * Matthew|Laptop is away: be back later
<[e]Lement> outboard, you're going to have to manually edit the partition tables.
<aprilhare> 3.0.4 even
<bdelin88> oskar-: ok neato then, i think i understand
<furythor> So what I am supposed to do ? Write monitor lines by hand ?
<bdelin88> oskar-: is this change automatic or do i need to reboot again?
<zigzag1> ActionParsnip: oops I'm dyslexic, its actually a sfv file, not an srt
<[e]Lement> aprilhare, seems me typing 8.04 messed ya up.  Haha
<nn-main> [e]Lement, ah because my brother keeps playing 3d games on it and i think he will eventually brake it lol
<outboard> [e]Lement that should be the third option in the installer  ?
<oskar-> bdelin88:  remount: "mount -o remount /media/Windows"   and so on...
<[e]Lement> He won't break it.
<[e]Lement> Remind me what the third option is, outboard.
<bdelin88> oskar-: thank you
<funkyHat> furythor: I would guess it has something to do with either the type of display used or the dead pixel count that gets through the QA (i.e. multigraphs that have too many dead pixels might become valuegraphs)
<AJF355> I have to laugh so much about my friends who i have made think that i have hacked mac and renamed everything on it as ubuntu, som people just make me laugh so much sometimes
<nn-main> anyone know of some really fun 3d games
<nn-main> that were built for linux
<oskar-> nn-main:  quake 3 arena
<faryshta_> nn-main, try OpenArena.
<[e]Lement> nn-main, GLTron
<ActionParsnip> nn-main: frets on fire, urban terror, unreal tyournament, doom 3
<genii> tuxracer
<ActionParsnip> nn-main: foobilliard
<toastedmilk> Can anyone tell me the default schema for an ipod mount_point key in gconf-editor?
<faryshta_> nn-main, tetris
<Nick924em> mainly linux only has FPS's games, but good luck with your search :)
<bdelin88> oskar-: Remounting is not supported at present. You have to umount volume and then mount it once again.
<geodome> mmm.. so what happens when i create a symbolic link folder on var/www/ to a directory in my home folder?
<[e]Lement> Dr. Mario
<rlt> !offtopic
<geodome> i get this error message of decline
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geodome> so what to do?
<geodome> where should i put the files
<ActionParsnip> nn-main: apt-cache search game | less
<oskar-> bdelin88:  hm, ok, then: umount /media/Windows; mount /media/Windows
<karen> anyone know how to get wine to see a volume to extract to?
<oskar-> bdelin88:  with "sudo" in front of each of the commands that need root privileges
<outboard> [e]Lement that should be the third option in the installer  ?
<ActionParsnip> geodome: it enables you to access that folder from ~/ rather than having to cd to the www folder
<bdelin88> oskar-: it says that: $ sudo unmount /media/windows
<nn-main> anyone know how to speed up java's vm   ---- 3d runtime speed
<bdelin88> sudo: unmount: command not found
<gnutron> bdelin88: umount
<JanDW> umount
<bdelin88> gnutron: ah :)
<[e]Lement> What is the third option.  Remind me.
<aprilhare> [e]Lement, it
<m_tadeu> hi
<oskar-> bdelin88:  that is why i wrote "umount" ;-)
<aprilhare> [e]Lement, typnig was never my strong suit :) printing though is important.
<m_tadeu> is there an app compatible with corel draw files?
<etherael> anyone know of a way you can treat 2 monitors as three? Ie one works as normal, but the second one contains two "workspaces" for want of a better term, so I can whack a window into a predefined frame and it will maximise out to say 30% and stay there and there's another frame within that workspace that will stick @ 70%?
<davidkap> So I just got this external harddrive, and i am copying about 160 gb to it, and it is only transferring at 12.3 mb/s, thats like usb 1.0 right? how do i fix this?
<Daxx> Hello everyone!  is there a channel for GIMP help?
<[e]Lement> aprilhare, yeah.  Sorry I can't help ya mate.  Is it just Firefox, or does open office do it as well?
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: whats the file extension?
<toastedmilk> Can anyone tell me the default schema for an ipod mount_point key in gconf-editor?
<outboard> manually ,blah blah blah  partition , something something something else
<[e]Lement> toastedmilk, it doesn't seem like it.  Maybe you should post on the forums.
<bdelin88> oskar-: haha you would think they could afford to put an "n" into that command... sheesh
<gnutron> bdelin88: package= ntfs-config - Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices
<genii> m_tadeu: Yes, CorelDraw. It comes in a Linux version
<aprilhare> [e]Lement, just firefox
<bdelin88> oskar-: still can not paste or put anything onto those devices
<phubar> can anyone help me to get my microphone working?
<ActionParsnip> !find corel
<ubottu> Found: libmodule-corelist-perl, perl-modules, libcorelinux-dev, libcorelinux-doc, libcorelinux-examples (and 1 others)
<oskar-> davidkap:  12,3 mb/s is quite bad usb 2 speed, but much more than usb 1.x
<bdelin88> gnutron: what what, what is all that???
<[e]Lement> That's weird..
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip: actully I don't know...was trying to install it with wine
<aprilhare> [e]Lement, i could use seamonkey except it chops off the headers and footers
<aprilhare> instead
<davidkap> oskar-: the specs for 1.0 say cap is 12.5
<furythor> Howto define monitor settings to xorg.conf if I know that it can support resolution 1280x1024 @ 60Hz
<Daxx> Anyone one here good with GIMP
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: genii says theres a linux version
<kaii> an alias for "unmount" in the default distro could help the support channels alot :)
<m_tadeu> genii: I only have the windows version...do you know if the license is the same?
<oskar-> davidkap:  12,5 mbit/s, maybe
<ActionParsnip> Daxx: id try #gimp
<[e]Lement> LOL, hm.  Lose Lose Scenario
<outbri> When I open firefox, it opens in a half full screen mode. toolbar and a few things are still visible. When I hit f11, it goes to real full screen, and again and it goes to normal. how do I get it to open normally?
<Daxx> ok ty
<faryshta_> furythor, maybe you need to install some driver for your Graphic Card.
<ActionParsnip> outbri: maximise it
<oskar-> bdelin88:  ls -l again...
<gnutron> bdelin88: it will configure your ntfs volumes. otherwise you need sudo chown -R user:group /media/windows/
<genii> m_tadeu: Of the license I don't know. It used to come bundled with Corel Linux, but they sell it now as a separate product
<davidkap> " It is now obsolete, but both of its speeds (1.5Mbps & 12Mbps) are being adopted into USB 2.0"
<FishieFoo> I have some .ogm files I need to play. Is medibuntu likely to solve that?
<furythor> I got graphics card fine, atleast acording to that Nvidia X server settings applet
<outbri> ActionParsnip: I want it to open correctly to begin without me having to correct it when it opens. Is there a way to do that?
<gnutron> bdelin88: not to mention chmod, i dont think fstab will do that by itself.
<oskar-> davidkap:  yes, usb2 also contains the slow speeds. but 12,3 megabyte per second is not slow enough. is is high speed mode
<ActionParsnip> outbri: set the program to run maximised
<bdelin88> oskar-: $ ls -l /media/windows/pagefile.sys
<bdelin88> -rwxrwxr-x 1 bryce root 4607062016 2008-12-03 21:39 /media/windows/pagefile.sys
<soho> hey guys, how do you add SSL to xchat for ubuntu?
<davidkap> oskar-: How do I tell this?
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone. I eventually managed to update Serpentine which took forever. I am using Ubuntu 8.10 but Serpentine won't start up? Any ideas suggestions please to resolve the problem???
<user__> hi
<user__> can someone help me ?
<outbri> ActionParsnip: I can't find a setting for firefox stating size when I run it. It should run the same size I closed it, I think. But it doesn't.
<user__> I#m absolutely new to linux
<oskar-> davidkap:  dmesg should contain messages about new usb devices and maybe their speed
<davidkap> user__:  dont ask to ask
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: run it from terminal, you will get outputs
<Xk2c> hi
<user__> and i can't get my wifi to work o ubuntu
<Xk2c> $ zsh
<Xk2c> /etc/zsh/zshrc:unalias:42: no such hash table element: run-help
<DavidCanarias> user_: you will have to tell us your problem.
<bdelin88> oskar-: brb i am trying this ntfs tool gnutron said, I want to reboot to test brb
<georgy_28> !ask | user_
<ubottu> user_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: Can you plse tell me the command to do that - thks
<oskar-> bdelin88:  that file should be writable, if you are "bryce"
<ActionParsnip> outbri: edit your menu item
<peepsalot> is it possible to do java web start in intrepid 64bit?
<Xk2c> is that something to care about?
<soho> hey guys, how do you add SSL to xchat for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: check the menu item for what command it runs, then type it in terminal
<phubar> Microphone not registering. Can anyone lend me some assistance?
<Maveas> I need to make one of my "dynamical expanding images" larger in Sun VirtualBox - how do I do that?
<user__> i have an hp pavillion laptop with windows vista, and i isntalled ubuntu on it now. but i can't get the wifi running. what am i doing wrong?
<rchase> where can I get darkroom theme for older versions of ubuntu?
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: Sorry I havent done this before so am clueless! apologies
<outbri> ActionParsnip: How is that done? Through the FF GUI or do I need to edit a preference file in vim somewhere?
<oskar-> Xk2c:  an error at "unalias" seems harmless
<ActionParsnip> user__: run lspci, it will say what you have, you can websearch from that
<davidkap> oskar-: It says new low speed device
<davidkap> How do i fix that?
<Joey__> What is the maximum ram for Ubuntu 32bit?
<davidkap> 4ggb
<qcjn> hi, how come when i do http://qcjn.no-ip.org:81/public/ it gives me the apache thats on my computer .100 when my rooter directs to .102
<kattollikisd> HI everyone... I got problem with my Firefox, every time That i want to see some video on youtube, the firefox just close, If I open it again, Or If I try to see the video again, the firefox just close... can someone here just give me a hand?
<Xk2c> oskar-: ok. but as this is an default system config file - is it an bug?
<Flannel> Joey__: it ends up being somewhere around 3.2G
<Izinucs> Joey__: 4 gig but it will show up as 3.x gigs
<Ch1ppy> Hey, I'm having an issue with a program (rtorrent) crashing. I want to figure out what's wrong, so I need to see the stack dump. However, it's apparently "not enabled," even when I set the ulimit -c to unlimited... can anyone help me out?
<Xk2c> i counldn't find a bugreport about
<oskar-> davidkap:  make sure, that the device, the port and the cable support high speed. i don't have a better suggestion
<user__> ActionParship: thank you
<Joey__> Do I need to put in 4gb for it to get 3.25gb out of it?
<davidkap> oskar-: Thank you
<Joey__> or can i put in 3.5
<ActionParsnip> outbri: edit your gnome menu to set it to run maximised
<bdelin88> oskar-: well i don't know what the NTFS configuration tool did but it fixed it no problem...
<aprilhare> user__, can't get it running - can it detect your wifi?
<gnutron> Joey__: 3.5 should be ok
<Izinucs> Joey__: what appears to be missing is really taken up by the systems overhead.. so if you install 3.5 it will be lower than 3.2
<oskar-> bdelin88:  ok, i also don't know
<Joey__> okay
<Joey__> so just get 4gb
<bdelin88> oskar-: now one other thing, do you know why i keep having to "killall nautilus" everytime i reboot?
<Izinucs> Joey__: true with windows too..
<oskar-> bdelin88:  no ;)
<bdelin88> oskar-: it's a minor annoyance.. lol
<Joey__> Ubuntu is superior to windows
<Izinucs> Joey__: much easier in 2 gig chuncks of ram sticks.. matched sets.
<bdelin88> Anyone know why my desktop icons disappear on ubuntu desktop?
<Joey__> ok
<Maizcul> Howdy.
<bdelin88> i run killall nautilus everytime and it fixes it...
<ActionParsnip> outbri: i dont use gnome so cant hel much in that way, you can specify height and width at runtime though
<Izinucs> Joey__: http://tigerdirect.com if you're in the US.. good deals right now.
<grndslm> Joey__:  how do i burn a dvd with divx or xvid files??  point & click style?
<damagu> Hi all, Could someone pleasehelp me with disabling tapto click on a traackpad?
<Maizcul> Wow, I fail at using pidgin >.<
<outbri> ActionParsnip: It's run command is this: firefox %u  What would I need to change in this?
<user__> aprilhare: the lspci command doesn't show any wifi, only ethernet and firewire
<Izinucs> Maizcul: why's that?
<Maizcul> There we go
<Maizcul> I wanted to call the connection one thing, but made that my name instead xD
<Izinucs> Maizcul: you should give xchat a try.. it's an actual IRC client for the gui.. irssi for the terminal
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: Do you know what I need to type in the terminal to run serpentine? Thks in advance
<user__> aprilhare: but under vista it works just fine, so i know it's not broken
<PeskyJ> does anyone know of a good channel to discuss DVD authoring - I'm using Q DVD Author (or alt east trying to) :)
<[e]Lement> xChat has some weird glitches with displaying text sometimes.
<Izinucs> [e]Lement: never seen that on my last 3 systems..
<Maizcul> yay for 151 updates ...
<Maizcul> and a misclick onto the cancel button >.<
<lenswipe> can someone tell me how to deal with .deb packages please
<lenswipe> ty
<ActionParsnip> user__: you may not have drivers configured or installed, ubuntu is nothing to do with windows
<furythor> let's see if instructions I found work.
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: sudo dpkg -i <deb file>
<ActionParsnip> damagu: To disable tap-to-click, add a line reading options mousedev tap_time=0 to your /etc/modprobe.d/olpc.conf.dist
<damagu> I have tried gsynaptics but I get this error saying it failed to initialise because I need to fiddle with xorg.conf... now I tried to do what it said on a couple of pages andadd an option to make SHMConfig true but that didn't work either... so can someone shed any light on this
<damagu> ?
<Izinucs> lenswipe: to install .. double click.. if you received them from someplace outside the ubuntu repos.. caution.. it might bork your system
<georgy_28> lenswipe, : to install ?
<[e]Lement> Izinucs, yeah. I get blank sections on-screen until I scroll.  It's really weird
<Xand3r> hey volks
<kopy07> could someone help me getting my webcam to work.  I can see it in /dev but i cant get an output from it.
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: yeah, i can depackage it, i just dont know how to install it
<gnutron> lenswipe: sudo dpkg -i file.deb in a terminal if i recall correctly.
<user__> ActionParship: After installation ubunto said something about enabling non-free dirvers for atheros, and i said yes so it was shown as active there
<damagu> ﻿ActionParsnip: I tried that too... it didn't work either
<Xand3r> is there a command wich makes the cursor invisible?
<lenswipe> yeah i know how to depackage them, i just dont know how to install them
<damagu> ﻿ActionParsnip: sorry no I didn't... I willtry that now.
<DavidCanarias> Please can anyone tell me what to type in the terminal to run Serpentine. I cant get it to work normally. Thks
<Izinucs> Xand3r: sudo shutdown now does it for me. :)
<oskar-> kopy07:  look for the permissions of the device file. are you in the group, that's associated with it?
<ActionParsnip> damagu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498968
<Xand3r> Izinucs: only the cursor
<bdelin88> whew, i dunno why someone said xchat is better than pidgin this looks really garbled
<Izinucs> Xand3r: sorry.. just a little levity
<histo> Anyone having problems with updates today in ibex?  My fired just updated but when he logs in he no longer has gnome-panel?
<user__> where can i get different drivers from? And how do i know which ones i need?
<bdelin88> user_ u are hopeless lol
<ward_> i got a new external harddisk, and i want to create a ubuntu installation on it aswell, to use when im not at home since my laptop is broke, but is it possible to let it detect on each boot what drivers it should use or something?
<georgy_28> user__,  what's the output if you type iwconfig in a terminal ?
<Maizcul> Any way to speed up the download for updates? I'm only getting about 20kb/s, my usual down rate is 11 times that.
<DavidCanarias> bdelin88: I use Pidgin and its not bad, but try amsn its much better
<ActionParsnip> damagu: System / Preferences / Touchpad
<bdelin88> DavidCanarias: thanks, will do
<damagu> ActionParsnip: I don't have that file  ﻿/etc/modprobe.d/olpc.conf.dist
<ActionParsnip> bdelin88: use what you like, you dont HAVE to use what everyone else uses
<jrib> Maizcul: use a mirror (system -> administration -> software sources)
<bdelin88> ActionParsnip: lol i know i was just going off a recommendation and seing if i was just missing something...
<ActionParsnip> damagu: try making it?
<user__> georgy_28 lo eth0 and pan0 say no wireless extensions
<bdelin88> ActionParsnip: seeing*
<ActionParsnip> bdelin88: i use pidgin, its fine
<Maizcul> I'm pretty full of fail at all this, first time using ubuntu x)
<DavidCanarias> Maizcul: I suffered this problem yesterday too with something else, but its not normal.
<h00k> So, my CDROM isn't ejecting my CD, 'eject' reports /dev/scd0 isn't a block device, and it used to work but isn't now.  any ideas? (Ibex i386, 2.6.27-9-generic) fstab: http://pastebin.com/d2eae43a5
<davidkap> oskar-: i plugged it into a different port, and now it says high speed but is transferring at like 9mb/s now
<davidkap> oskar-: :/
<georgy_28> user__, : so your wifi is not on in ubuntu
<DavidCanarias> Anyone help me please. What is the correct command to run Serpentine in the terminal?
<user__> georgy_28 and how do i get it on?
<user__> i wanna get rid of windoes
<user__> but without wifi i can't
<kopy07> Yes I just added myself to the group and reloged in andI still cant get any video from it
<georgy_28> user__, : don't know depend of your laptop
<oskar-> DavidCanarias:  try to find out: dpkg-query -L serpentine | grep "bin"
<DavidCanarias> oskar-: will try thanks
<user__> georgy_28 hp pavillion .  it has some touch button to enable and disable wifi, but works only under windows so far, whereas the other buttons fpr mute and volume do work
#ubuntu 2008-12-05
<p1und3r> is it possible to permenantly attach an custom icon to an internet shortcut even when sharing?
<m_tadeu> back again
<Xarver> Hello, if I use wubi and install ubuntu, will it remove the opensuse installation on my computer? (want to get rid of opensuse)
<Maizcul> When I installed ubuntu I was pleasantly surprised that everything actually worked, even my wireless card which is from a company i'd never heard of before I got the card.
<damagu> ActionParsnip isn't that thread talkingabout xorg.conf... where did you get the bit about /etc/modprobe.d/olpc.conf.dist?
<m_tadeu> so I don't seem to find a corel draw for linux....and still don't know the file extention
<kitche> Xarver: no since wubi installs a image inside of Windows to boot from
<ActionParsnip> damagu: one of the links I gave
<|GaiJin|> in windows mediacentre, i was able to view certain internet tv's and such... is linux media centre able to do the same... anyone tried it?? or is there a program i should rather be concentrating on??
<Xarver> Dangit.
<georgy_28> user : you sure that you have no output about wifi if you do lspci in a terminal ?
<oskar-> m_tadeu:  .cdr?
<p1und3r> is it possible to permenantly attach an custom icon to an internet shortcut even when sharing? <------anyone?
<ActionParsnip> |GaiJin|: xbmc is good at that sort of thing
<DavidCanarias> oskar-: it didnt work!!!!
<kopy07> When I used mplayer to see the video output from a webcam and it gave am an error " Current format: unknown (0x31363553) "  any ideas
<ward_> |GaiJin| MythTV!
<|GaiJin|> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Maizcul> Apparently the best server for me in the UK to use is one in Germany...
<ActionParsnip> |GaiJin|: you need to add some repos
<m_tadeu> oskar-: there is a cdr, cdx, cdt....quite confused
<Lusule> hi there :) anyone know what grub error 17 is and how to fix it?  i'm trying to create a xubuntu liveusb pen but when i try to boot it, that's the error i get :(
<DavidCanarias> oskar-: it didn work
<h00k> My CDROM isn't ejecting my CD, 'eject' reports /dev/scd0 isn't a block device, and it used to work but doesn't now.  any ideas? (Ibex i386, 2.6.27-9-generic) fstab: http://pastebin.com/d2eae43a5
<Xarver> Any way to overwrite opensuse and install ubuntu without a cd?
<nova_> anyone know how to get a logitech mx 620 working in ibex 64bit?  it works on bootup but after 10 min it just stops responding
<|GaiJin|> ward_: looked on myth tv... isnt that only with a reciver installed?? or can i see internet tv also
<ward_> xmbc runs like crap on older hardware (at least the older hardware i tried it on)
<kristian_> Can anyone tell me how to enforce the use of a particular graphics driver in Intrepid? Auto-detection doesn't work, and xorg.conf is seemingly obsolete now...
<damagu> ActionParsnip: You only posted one link didn't you? And that went to a thread talkingabout xorg.conf. Either way do I need to restart my machine for it to work... and does this disable the tap to click or do I then need to use gsynaptics to disable it?
<|GaiJin|> ActionParsnip: what repos??
<oskar-> m_tadeu:  cdr was the extension of a normal corel draw file, at least from version 4 to 8
<jrib> kristian_: xorg.conf, you're misinformed
<kristian_> I am?
<ward_> |GaiJin| you can also watch internettv with it yes
<ActionParsnip> |GaiJin|: webseach xbmc, the site has a guidew
<jrib> kristian_: xorg.conf just isn't the place to configure input devices anymore (by default)
<|GaiJin|> thanks again
<user__> georgy_28 if i click on system and hardware dirvers it tells me that support for atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards is enbled
<|GaiJin|> both of you
<ward_> |GaiJin| same with mythtv, they have pretty nice docs
<kristian_> but no variant of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg renders any usable result?
<ward_> no problem, good luck
<gnutron> h00k: does the mounted cdrom appear on your desktop?
<m_tadeu> oskar-: what about corel12?
<h00k> gnutron, negative
<Guest43923> I need help... right now I' looking at busybox, it says ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<seemingly random string> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<oskar-> m_tadeu:  i have never used it
<h00k> gnutron, /dev/scd0 also doesn't appear to exist
<h00k> gnutron, it did previously
<gnutron> h00k: but it does mount? ls -l /media/
<Guest43923> how can I see what hda's I have
<Guest43923> from busybox
<oskar-> Guest43923:  cat /proc/partitions
<Maizcul> Now to see if I can get my usb flash drive working, at the best of times it's trippy. I sort of sucked on it and it started to rust ...
<m_tadeu> is there an app that understands .cdr files?
<Flannel> Guest43923: blkid will tell you
<georgy_28> user__,  : ok, but sometimes this driver don't work, so we need the output from the lspci command to know the wifi chip
<histo> My friend just installed updates he had waiting on ibex. He said there were some errors.  He doesn't remember what the errors were. The system was acting "weird" so he restarted and now when he logs in he has no panels no Alt+F2 run dialog but shows his start up scripts and deesktop backgournd.  This behavior also happens if he trys gnome failsafe?
<h00k> gnutron -> http://pastebin.com/daa40c69
<oskar-> m_tadeu:  i don't know of any
<jrib> histo: you're friend should join here directly so that the issue can be debugged
<user__> georgy_28 but this command doesn't say there's even a wifi chip, but somehow it must have been detected, otherwise how come ubunto has activated the atheros driver?
<ActionParsnip> histo: if you create a new user and log in as that is it ok?
<user__> georgy_28 so there's nothing i can do about it?
<Izinucs> histo: no failsafe is a terminal prompt for fixing things.. irssi is a terminal irc client..
<Guest43923> oskar-: it only shows 8     0  117220824 sda
<histo> jrib, he's here but cooking right now. I'm waiting for him to forward ssh so I cna log in and look for erros.
<georgy_28> user__,  : can you pastebin the output of lspci ?
<gnutron> h00k: i hesitate to say intrepid broke 'something' try sudo umount /dev/cdrom0 in a terminal
<histo> Izinucs, no gnome failsafe session is completely different then recover console.
<Guest43923> oskar-: although I have 4 partitions...
<Izinucs> histo: ah.. I was mixing them up.. sorry..
<histo> ActionParsnip, haven't tried that yet but as i stated if he selects gnome failsafe from sessions it still has no panel.
<Guest43923> Flannel: blkid? It says not found...
<Maizcul> note to self: putting the pen drive in the right way round tends to help ...
<histo> jrib, just trying to get some ideas.
<h00k> gnutron, yeah, doesn't exist: umount: /dev/cdrom0: not found
<sirjoebob> hey all. i just setup ubuntu server with vsftpd and need to know how to set a public folder for all users to share... any ideas?
<h00k> gnutron, neither does /dev/cd* (cd anything)
<Flannel> Guest43923: that's probably true due to busybox.
<h00k> gnutron, that's why I'm quite puzzled.
<gnutron> h00k: sudo umount /media/cdrom0   ..not sure but cant harm anything.
<kitche> sirjoebob: vsftpd has a wonderful howto for that on their site
<kristian_> How do I select which driver to use then? The card in question is a legacy matrox card, but I can only obtain a decent screen with the xforcevesa parameter - so obviously auto detection doesn't work properly
<sirjoebob> kitche: awesome. thanks. i will had their right now and RTFM lol
<Xarver> I want to install ubuntu on wubi and remove openSuse without a cd. is this possible?
<__Zombie__> Anyone good with Suspend/Resume on laptops?
<sirchar> hey guys i downlaoded open office formula, but where should i go to open it?
<h00k> gnutron, it reports as not mounted
<jrib> kristian_: you use xorg.conf just like before
<Izinucs> suddenly .. flash audio stopped working.. it's been working fine for the last month.. any ideas on how to diagnose and fix?
<user__> georgy_28 sure: http://pastebin.com/d558ec4c1
<gnutron> h00k: push the cdrom eject button
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<jrib> Izinucs: what version of ubuntu?
<wubrgamer> what's up?
<h00k> gnutron, also umount /media/cdrom reports as not mounted.
<oskar-> Guest43923:  if it can find the hard drive and make it to sda, i see no reason why the partition table should not be readable... :\
<h00k> gnutron, tried that also...nothin'
<Izinucs> jrib: 8.10
<Maizcul> Hmm ... nope, still not working. Either ubuntu doesn't like my usb stick or the rust is even worse than before
<__Zombie__> On 8.10?
<Guest43923> oskar-: well, any other ideas :( ?
<oskar-> Guest43923:  try to check with a live cd, if the partitions are there
<gnutron> h00k: weird, sorry out of ideas.
<Zimbo> I just installed sqlite3-doc, and while I figured out from poking around that it basically deposited a bunch of HTML files in /usr/share/doc/sqlite3-doc (and can open up index.html in there), how am I *supposed* to access those documents?  Shouldn't it have made a start menu icon somewhere?
<Austin`> Having a problem with ubuntu: on my windows there are no close, minimize, or maximize buttons. I am using compiz to manage windows, gnome-window-decorator
<h00k> gnutron, the drive accepted the CD, (it's not a tray, it's a slot)
<Guest43923> oskar-: I know they are there because I can still boot into the Windows section...
<histo> jrib, ActionParsnip I personally think he has issues with a specific piece of his hardware since this isn't the first time he has received errors installing updates.
<ezzieyguywuf> can i get someone to help me get hdaps working properly on my thinkpad? i've to the tp_smapi package installed, and the tp_smapi module loads ok but i can't seem to get hdaps working
<h00k> gnutron, yeah, I am too, we'll see if anyone else has any ideas.  thanks for the help anyway
<Maizcul> Ctrl+W ftw.
<__Zombie__> kernel 2.6.27-10
<georgy_28> user__,  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01
<sirchar> I installed open office formula, where do i have to go to open it?
<Guest43923> oskar-: I just can't boot into the Ubuntu partition because the root= part is wrong, obviously.. :(
<Xk2c> anyway fixed it
<__Zombie__> x86-64
<ActionParsnip> histo: try fixing xorg at failsafe boot
<gnutron> h00k: best wishes.
<Xk2c> [[ -e $(alias run-help)  ]] && unalias run-help
<Xk2c> ;)
<Xk2c> bye
<h00k> So, my CDROM isn't ejecting my CD, 'eject' reports /dev/scd0 isn't a block device, and it used to work but isn't now.  any ideas? (Ibex i386, 2.6.27-9-generic) fstab: http://pastebin.com/d2eae43a5
<georgy_28> user__, : you see ?
<histo> ActionParsnip, first thing i'm going to do is look at the logs whne I get in.
<ActionParsnip> histo: best way
<user__> georgy_28 oh, it's an Ethernet thing? though Ethernet is cable.  Sorry, as it's all chinese to me, i hadn't seen it
<Guest43923> oskar-: for grub, is it kernel <path-here> root=/dev/sda
<SpAc> I'm extracting a tar.gz and all the permissions are wrong. Everything has permissions of 755. Can I extract it so that it comes out with files as 644 and directories as 755?
<ActionParsnip> histo: you could try reinstalling all the debs in /var/apt/cache
<user__> georgy_28 does this info help any?
<histo> ActionParsnip, well the new ones will be there as well.
<georgy_28> user_: yes, are you confortable with command ?
<ActionParsnip> histo: should be
<oskar-> Guest43923:  root=/dev/sdaX, with X being the linux partition number
<Guest43923> ok
<oskar-> i must leave now. good luck and good night!
<oskar-> ;-)
<gnutron> SpAc: the directory must be executable, hence the 755 octals
<Maizcul> Is there any keyboard shortcut for terminal or not?
<user__> georgy_28 I'm new. Don't know any commands and installed everything by clicking in synaptics
<zzlyzq> hehe  in China it is 8 morning
<Izinucs> jrib: my FF bombed the other day for some reason and I had to delete ~/.mozilla .. I had a backup from my hardy install and mv ~/.mozilla.back to ~/.mozilla..
<jrib> Maizcul: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts  to set one
<__Zombie__> it used to work, then I reloaded and now it doesn't suspend completely
<SpAc> gnutron: yeah, that part is fine. But all the files that extracted also have 755 permissions
<georgy_28> user_: it will not be easy, but we will give a shot
<jrib> Izinucs: does it make a difference if you mv ~/.mozilla/ again?  Does the issue persist after a reboot?
<user__> georgy_28 I only know the lspci command that spits out a lot of things my computer has  ;-)
<h00k> So, my CDROM isn't ejecting my CD, 'eject' reports /dev/scd0 isn't a block device, and it used to work but isn't now.  any ideas? (Ibex i386, 2.6.27-9-generic) fstab: http://pastebin.com/d2eae43a5
<Maizcul> Thanks jrib
<gnutron> SpAc: cd dir and chmod 644 * should be ok
<DavidCanarias> What do I type in the command line to update serpentine Please. I have forgotten
<georgy_28> user_: first disable the atheros driver from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> h00k: try: eject /dev/cdrom
<Izinucs> jrib: I've since rebooted after moving the file.. I haven't tried just renaming the current .mozilla and letting the system recreate it yet..
<user__> georgy_28: ok
<filthpig> does anybody know if there will be a gtk port / ubuntu theme for Songbird? It's quite a nice app from what I've seen, but I don't like the design of it, it looks like an attempt to look too much like too many other things. (Yeah, I've already skinned it to something.. better;)
<h00k> ActionParsnip, I've tried that, /dev/cdrom doesn't exist, neither does /dev/scd0
<mohbana> do i need nspluginwrapper for java 32bit
<user__> georgy_28 "this driver was just deactivated but is still in use
<__Zombie__> How about this:  Anyone recommend a good Linux compatible GPS?
<jrib> mohbana: nope, just use icedtea
<mohbana> jrib: i trying to install jre6u11
<jrib> mohbana: I assume you're using ubuntu 64bit?
<mohbana> jrib: yes
<filthpig> __Zombie__: this might help you http://tuxmobil.org/navigation_gps.html
<georgy_28> user__, : wait a second
<ActionParsnip> h00k: run mount. it will tell yuo whats mounted where. if you dont have /dev./scd0 you got an issue
<scientes> wtf evolution doesnt support ipv6
<jrib> mohbana: if you want a browser plugin, use icedtea.  Sun does not provide one.  If you just want the jre from sun, it's in the repositories as sun-java6-jre iirc
<user__> georgy_28 yes. and thank you
<__Zombie__> filthpig, Thanks
<Maizcul> MY laptop has a FN key to use some keys as extra functions e.g. volume up etc. is there a way to enable these?
<h00k> ActionParsnip, it's not there.  I know the drive works.
<viniciusfs> hello all
<ActionParsnip> h00k: mount will say where its mounted and what dev it is
<Zimbo> OK, somewhat broader question... all the documentation in /usr/share/doc in Ubuntu... am I just supposed to *know* it's there and point a web browser at it, or is there a menu link to it somewhere?
<DavidCanarias> what does it mean when a synta error pops up in the terminal
<DavidCanarias> syntax
<viniciusfs> i need some help to get my wireless intel 4965 agn working
<viniciusfs> anyone can help me ?
<ActionParsnip> h00k: whats the output of: file /dev/scd0
<mohbana> jrib: but i'm trying to install u11 it was released today
<h00k> ActionParsnip, it doesn't exist :/
<h00k> ActionParsnip, mount doesn't report it either
<h00k> ActionParsnip, but it's in my fstab (which I haven't edited)
<ActionParsnip> h00k: you got an issue with your drive then
<ActionParsnip> h00k: or the config of
<h00k> ActionParsnip, let me try to eject it before my lappy boots, I'll brb.
<Izinucs> jrib: you know sometimes you just have to kick yourself.  I had the switch punched to move audio to my headphones so the speakers were "off".. >.<
<filthpig> Maizcul: those should be enabled by default. What language/layout does your keyboard have, and what model is your computer?
<jrib> Izinucs: heh
<gnutron> h00k: man makedev in a terminal. use with caution.
<jrib> mohbana: anything released today is not going to be in the repositories
<mohbana> of course it's not
<jrib> mohbana: in any case, you can't use nspluginwrapper for java afaik
<Guest43923> right now I' looking at busybox, it says ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<seemingly random string> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<mohbana> so how does the java plugin work
<Semidios> anyone know how to fix this "Could not find sensor 'Rhythmlet'" when trying to add a Rhythmlet gDesklet widget
<jrib> mohbana: you use icedtea...
<Zimbo> All the documentation in /usr/share/doc in Ubuntu... am I just supposed to *know* it's there and point a web browser at it, or is there a menu link to it somewhere?
<prahal_> is there a selinux version of cups-pdf ? apparmor is dead :(
<mohbana> jrib: the sun plugin does't work?
<jrib> mohbana: right
<mohbana> jrib: how did it make itself in the repo
<jrib> mohbana: huh?  How did what make itself in the repo?
<prahal_> Zimbo, dwww on debian does the job you are looking after . Don't know if it exists on ubuntu
<mohbana> jrib: how did it get in the repo if it doesn't work
<Maizcul> Hmm, this is ever so slightly inconvenient, my scrol lock key is on my num lock key when it is pressed with the fn key, doh. /facepalm
<kitche> mohbana: you are using icedtea which the sun plugin won't work with
<jrib> mohbana: what is "it" in your sentence?
<Zimbo> Thanks prahal
<mohbana> jrib: the sun plugin
<Flannel> !info dwww | Zimbo, prahal_
<ubottu> dwww (source: dwww): Read all on-line documentation with a WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.15 (intrepid), package size 115 kB, installed size 596 kB
<jrib> mohbana: what package are you referring to?
<mohbana> jrib: sun jre and the plugin
<jrib> mohbana: that's not the name of a package.
<mohbana> it not relevant, i'm just asking if the sun's plugin works
<zaza86> chat server:/join #ubuntu-it-chat
<prahal_> Flannel, well the summary is wrong . It is read off-line documentation not on-line
<jrib> mohbana: I told you, there does not exist a sun java plugin for 64bit
<georgy_28> user__, go to http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/  and download the latest release
<h00k> FYI to anyone, the drive was apparently turned off in BIOS.
<mohbana> jrib: so everyone has to install the icedtea plugin
<jrib> mohbana: on 64bit yeah, or some plugin other than the one that doesn't exist from sun
<Zimbo> dwww doesn't come installed with Ubuntu by default, although I can certainly add it.  It wants to also add a whole bunch of Apache-related items too, though -- 8.4GB to
<Zimbo> total
<furythor> Okay, I got my problem cleared, for some reason  Ubuntu can't get EDID information from my monitor, so what I can do now ?
<gnutron> h00k: wheee, thats a good thing then.
<filthpig> jrib: slightly OT, but that's pretty bad from Ye Olde Sun the OSS Lover
<Izinucs> !resolution | furythor there's info here how to deal with that
<ubottu> furythor there's info here how to deal with that: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<h00k> gnutron, yeah, good, but why it was turned off is beyond me :)
<h00k> gnutron, I was really hoping it was nothing too serious
<davidkap> Does anyone know how I mount my external harddrive to have synchronous OFF?
<jrib> filthpig: the bug is *years* old on their tracker
<leonel_> I got freeNX (Nomachine) working locally, but that's not really what my goal is. Can anyone help me? I need to safely connect to my home computer from school. I read that you have to redirect the ssh request to my router, but I'm not that smart and I need someone to explain how to do it (in an easy to understand way).
<user__> georgy_28 ok, i dl'ed the dec 4th version now to my desktop
<gnutron> h00k: excellent question. i do not know but good detective work.
<user__> georgy_28 and now?
<DavidCanarias> I cant get Serpentine audio CD creator to open. Can anyone help please??
<h00k> gnutron, thanks for your ideas.  Yeah, as far as figuring out why the BIOS changed itself is something I'm not qualified to figure out.
<etherael> hey guys, quick q, I have a system with an onboard and a pci e based video card, both show up in lspci as fara s I can see (01:00.0 and 01:00.1) I'm running two monitors off one and want to run a third off the other, how would I go about doing this?
<filthpig> jrib: I guess they hope to save money from opening the sourcecode and wait for Iced Tea to mature..
<georgy_28> user__,  : open a terminal and type :  cd Desktop
<filthpig> which is pretty un-userfriendly
<wiijii> etherael I'm not sure you can
<leonel_> I got freeNX (Nomachine) working locally, but that's not really what my goal is. Can anyone help me? I need to safely connect to my home computer from school. I read that you have to redirect the ssh request to my router, but I'm not that smart and I need someone to explain how to do it (in an easy to understand way).
<Zimbo> leonel: Can you use ssh to connect to machines at school?  If not you're probably out of luck (unless you have a very cooperate IT guy at school)
<etherael> wiijii, I don't even particularily mind if I run a completely different X process for the other video card, is there a way to isolate X and tell it to run only on a certain videocard?
<furythor> For all I need, is to add this mode to my xorg.conf 1280x1024 @ 60 Hz
<Zimbo> Leonel: sorry, ignore that, I read your request incorrectly
<user__> georgy_28 terminal was still open from lscpi. so I'm now on my desktop in the terminal in /Desktop
<leonel_> Zimbo: no problem
<Maizcul> No keyboard layout for sony vaio? what would you recommend as closest?
<wiijii> etherael possibly, but I've not heard of it being done. Have you looked around for others who might have done it?
<leonel_> Zimbo: but you have any idea?
<Zimbo> Leonel: (let me try again) -- How is your computer at home hooked to the Internet?  Cable modem?  DSL?  If there a router involved...?
<wiijii> ethrael and what is the advantage of having two X servers using two cards...?
<olivier^^> Hi, I just installed ubuntu et <i can't connect to the wired network, I don't have the Auto eth0
<etherael> wiijii, That's why I'm here.
<Zimbo> And what OSes are your home and school PCs running?
<georgy_28> user__,  : sudo mv madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3879-20081204.tar.gz  /usr/local
<leonel_> Zimbo: actually...
<etherael> wiijii, more usable screen space.
<wiijii> etherael Fair enough. Afraid I've never done that with X, so I'm not sure
<leonel_> my pc at job is running ubuntu and i have win in my home
<filthpig> Maizcul: try googling for it a little, normally you're not alone on such problems. I'm off to bed.. Way too late, as always :( night all
<wiijii> etherael What sort of screen space? Can you not use multiple desktops?
<prahal_> Zimbo, well could be 8M (installing on mine would take 5.5M including apache2) ... could well be that it trigger upgrade of half your current distribution if you had not upgraded for a long while
<Ferrous> would anyone like to troubleshoot my external usb-interface hard drive?
<leonel_> i can use this conncetion in the lan, you know 192.168....
<user__> georgy_28 didn't do anythink apart from askin for my pw
<leonel_> but i don't know how to connect from outside form example from my home
<Zimbo> prahel: This machine is 8.04.  I might "pull the trigger" and install it anyway... in a bit.
<georgy_28> user_: that's ok, type your password
<sirjoebob> how can I install a new module in webmin?
<user__> georgy_28 oh and the file diesappeared from my dektop
<etherael> wiijii, Ideally I like to code with three screens, one for doco one for code layout and one for execution / display / debug
<Zimbo> leonel: OK, gotcha... if your home PC is 192.168..., that would imply there a router between your home PC and the Internet.  There are two things you should do: (1) Set your home PC to a fixed IP address, and then (2) forward port 22 (SSH) on your router to the fixed IP of your home PC
<georgy_28> user_ great, now type cd /usr/local
<smee2> what folder is .bachrc in?
<wiijii> Etherael, So you have a third monitor?
<Zimbo> leonel: Doing #2 is a function of the manufacturer/model of router you're using... they're all similar, however... if you know the model we can probably find a web page that describes the process
<wiijii> etherael, So you have a third monitor?
<rellik> anybody here have success with external webcams?  I plug my logitech quick cam in, and it shows up as /dev/video0, and from both lsusb (correctly identified) and lsmod (is using usbcore and videodev)..  so it seems it was correctly detected, but 'cheese' and 'easycam-gtk' both report that there is no webcam on the system..  any ideas what's going on?
<etherael> wiijii, yep, two monitors attached to one card, third monitor attached to the onboard.
<user__> georgy_28 ok
<wiijii> etherael, Aaaah sorry, I thought you just wanted another X server... on the same monitor! Heh, stupid. Yeah I use two monitors, couldn't do without them
<prahal_> smee2, ~/
<nova_> can anyone help with getting ibex 64bit to work with my Logitech MX 620?
<smee2> cd ..
<georgy_28> user : tar xvzf madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3879-20081204.tar.gz
<smee2> oops
<jordo2323> What do you do if an update is stuck in the middle and won't go further? Hasn't for twenty minutes. The terminal details states its stuck on gedit and I have full internet connectivity obviously....
<leonel_> Zimbo: ok, so what about if I want to do same thing in two computer at home, can i redirect to ip address in my router?
<Zimbo> leonel: Also (3) -- You need to know the actual Internet IP address of your DSL/cable modem connection.  It might (probably does) change from time to time, and you use something like dyndns.org to "fix" that problem, but let's worry about that later. For right now, from your home machine, just go to something like http://www.myipis.org/ and note down what it tells you.
<user__> georgy_28 done.    Oh, how i hate xchat here. when i click on another place down in the bar ubuntu doens't change to there, i must first minimize xchat. whith other progs it works.
<wiijii> etherael I see what you mean, but is it possible to be using two different graphics drivers simultaneously? Or for one driver to control two GPUs?
<vahnx> how do you create a drop down menu on a panel for your documents in xfce
<vahnx> i had one before but cannot recreate it
<smee2> ﻿prahal_: is it hidden?  i can't seem to find it
<etherael> wiijii, I am not sure you can tell a single X process to do that, but I can't imagine you can't just run a second X display and say "hey there's a card at this PCI bus please talk only to it and use driver x"
<leonel_> Zimbo: ok, so what about if I want to do same thing in two computer at home, can i redirect to ip address in my router?
<user__> georgy_28 many erros
<prahal_> smee2, yes . Every dot<file> are hidden
<Zimbo> leonel: If you have multiple PCs at home, what you have to do is either (1) get your ISP to provide you with multiple IP addresses (usually costs money, so this is not at all a common practice) or (2) you decide to use a non-standard port on the Internet for SSH to the 2nd PC (instead of port 22, use, e.g., 2222), and then have the router direct port 22 to PC #1 (port 22) and port 2222 to PC #2 (port 22)
<Zimbo> leonel: (The second method there is pretty common...)
<georgy_28> user_ : know we must be sure that you have all the packages to build the driver : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vahnx> how do i disable minimize effects with compiz disabled and keeping the window contents when dragging
<wiijii> etherael Sounds interesting, I'd never considered it
<Lagos> Interesting. Native Command Queuing is available but turned off on every sata drive I have. I know I can do echo 31 > /sys/block/sdb/device/queue_depth to turn that on.
<viniciusfs> anyone can help me with intel wireless 4965 agn?
<Lagos> But I wonder where it's being set this way.
<wiijii> etherael Have you asked about in the xorg channel or similar?
<user__> georgy_28 can't open - no such file or directory   a hundred times  and then in the end: error finishing caused by previous errors
<Lagos> My impression was it'd be off by default.
<prahal_> you can switch hidden visbility in nautilus Ctrl+H
<leonel_> Zimbo: Perfect!! thank a lot !!
<etherael> wiijii, That's a good idea, thanks, I'll check there.
<albertolempira> hey guys anyone knows how can i get 4.0 sound on a Realtek ALC662?, I already have 6.0 sound but this option don't let me use the mic input and i only have 2.0 and 6.0 sound options...
<Zimbo> leonel: Sure thing, good luck!
<georgy_28> user_ : sudo tar xvzf file
<wiijii> etherael Good luck, let me know if you find out anything anytime soon
<smee2> ﻿prahal_: what's nautilus?
<Lagos> Er, on by default.
<Zimbo> leonel: I should mention that when you start nxclient from school you of course have to tell it that PC #2 is using port 2222 as well :-)
<prahal_> smee2, the file manager
<leonel> Zimbo:  you are missing  a  _   that's   not me :)
<user__> georgy_28 instead of file i copy the name of the thing i downloaded from the website?
<georgy_28> user_ : yes, but do a ls and pastebin please
<Zimbo> leonel: Ah, I see... IRC appends a "_" when a second user of the same name signs on then?  Interesting.
<smee2> ﻿prahal_: awesome, i found it.  thanks a lot.
<lolboi> hey guys i tired installing java got to the agreement page and closed it sice i thouht it was done, now i try opening synaptic and i get this error : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<lolboi> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<lolboi>  what do i do?
<prahal_> so there is no way to use cups-pdf if one has a 2.6.28 kernel (no apparmor anymore) ?
<prahal_> your welcome
<nbeebo> how can u see icons with conky?
<user__> georgy_28 now it worked. this time i didn't copa from here but i typed it letter by letter
<Maizcul> anyone got any ideas on laptop fn key?
<Guest43923> what software can be used (for windows) to create a flash drive
<Guest43923> flash drive usb bootable
<nbeebo> program for windows? #windows...
<user__> georgy_28 now i do the sudo apt-get install build-essential thing?
<FishieFoo> Transmission BitTorrent client downloaded 5GB, but the destination folder only has 4MB... what's wrong with it?
<rellik> anybody here have success with external webcams?  I plug my logitech quick cam in, and it shows up as /dev/video0, and from both lsusb (correctly identified) and lsmod (is using usbcore and videodev)..  so it seems it was correctly detected, but 'cheese' and 'easycam-gtk' both report that there is no webcam on the system..  any ideas what's going on?
<prahal_> lolboi, I would dpkg -P <java_package_name> and reinstall (though you should report the issue there is a bug
<x[Mop]x> Hey - How can I get cpu temperature nformation in Ubuntu server?
<nbeebo> why does conky cover up my icons
<georgy_28> user_: yes
<z4chh> anyone have experience with goffice...i can't seem to find much documentation on it
<z4chh> ?
<FishieFoo> nevermind. found the destination folder changed.
<prahal_> rellik, about success yes (uvc webcam , cheese 2.24)
<user__> georgy_28 ok. http://pastebin.com/m4e643ee0
<rellik> prahal_, what's "uvc" ?
<rellik> a brank?
<rellik> brand
<prahal_> rellik, lshal |less then / and video0
<prahal_> rellik, a class of webcam (standardized)
<Maizcul> I'm still failing at the fn keys, any ideas? i'm totally stumped :s
<leonel_> "It might (probably does) change from time to time, and you use something like dyndns.org to "fix" that problem" anybody knows how to fix it?
<prahal_> rellik, I ll try with my gspca webcam on this computer (my only ubuntu)
<rellik> prahal_, lshal doesn't have video0..   I'm not familiar with lshal..  what is a HAL device?
<prahal_> other are debian and gspca driven webcams works . What is the driver of your webcam (lshw)
<leonel_> "It might (probably does) change from time to time, and you use something like dyndns.org to "fix" that problem" anybody knows how to fix it?
<georgy_28> user__, : ok, know do a cd to the madwifi repository ( to help type madwifi and then tab key to complete)
<user__> georgy_28 it says it's already latest version and that some packets are no longer needed  and that 0 things have ben actualized, 0  newly installed, 0 removed
<nbeebo> anyone know how i can have some kind of note on desktop?
<wiijii> xnotes?
<duarte> duarte
<uc50ic4more> @leonel_ : are you talking about your IP address?
<georgy_28> user__, : don't care
<user__> georgy_28 am there
<duarte> hallo
<nbeebo> nah i mean like ... hmm
<leonel_> @uc50ic4more: yes
<zzlyzq> it is hello
<zzlyzq> hehe
<prahal_> rellik, hal is a software layer that register every device and its capabilities and provides this data to applications . Nowadays most applications ask to the hal laye for to know if a device is there, if it is a webcam , etc
<georgy_28> user_: type sudo make
<x[Mop]x> Hey - How can I get cpu temperature information in Ubuntu server?
<nbeebo> decorationless note.. like conky
<zzlyzq> maybe 'dmesg' command
<uc50ic4more> leonel_: you can sign up for an account @ dyndns.com, install a program called ddclient, and it will keep your dyndns.org account; let's say leonel.dyndns.org, pointed to your IP
<rellik> prahal_, weird..  neither lshal nor lshw show my webcam..  but lsmod and lsusb do
<nbeebo> x[mop]x maybe try
<user__> georgy_28 it's making
<prahal_> rellik, what about lshw ? I am interested and in the driver attachd to the webcam
<nbeebo> !info hddtemp
<ubottu> hddtemp (source: hddtemp): hard drive temperature monitoring utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-beta15-44 (intrepid), package size 53 kB, installed size 284 kB
<georgy_28> user__, : sudo make install
<x[Mop]x> Nbeebo: In the console?
<Maizcul> Fn key makes me sad =[
<prahal_> lsusb is not that helpful in that it shows devices even when there is no driver
<rellik> prahal_, nope not in lshw
<user__> gerogy_28 it has not yet finished the make
<xclonx> ham?
<prahal_> lsmod ... what does it tell you about your webcam ?
<nbeebo> x[mop]x its a program so "sudo aptitude install hddtemp" then "man hddtemp" to see how u use it i guess
<xclonx> sugi pula?
<user__> gerogy_28 some error messages occurred
<Lagos> So is Native Command Queuing disabled by default in Linux?
<x[Mop]x> Ok, thanks
<georgy_28> user_ : ok, when finish do the next command
<Thorgrimr> If I have VPNC configured, shouldn't I be able to add it to Network Manager as a VPN connection?
<nbeebo> whats the program u remove window decorations? i forgot
<user__> georgy_28 now making install
<rellik> prahal_, according to lsmod it's using usbcore and videodev
<leonel_> @uc50ic4more: and when I want to use Nomachine to connect to that ip, will it work?
<nbeebo> whats the program to remove window decorations? i forgot
<nova_> anyone? any help with my usb mouse situation?
<user__> georgy_28 finished
<prahal_> rellik, those are not webcam drivers (usbcore is for the usb managment and videodev is a layer for video but cannot drive a webcam by itself
<uc50ic4more> @leonel_: sorry, i am not familiar w/ Nomachine, but anyhting that needs your IP to connect ought to be able to use yourname.dyndns.org to connect to you
<NotSoSuperMario> Hey can someone help me with a dumb syntax question? /home/geoff/source ! -name *.svn -exec cp '{}' /home/geoff/destination \; will copy all the files in the source directory to the destination, but it doesn't preserve subdirectories
<prahal_> rellik, do you have gspca
<uc50ic4more> @leonel_: my cable internet IP changes perhaps once, twice per year, but some DSL people I know have theirs change daily, upon boot up
<rellik> prahal_, not unless it came with ubuntu..  haven't used a webcam with this box before
<nbeebo> how do i remove title bars?
<NotSoSuperMario> how can I get it to preserve subdirectories will still filtering out .svn files?
<Maizcul> anyone help with the laptop fn key not working issue?
<user__> georgy_28 and now?
<NotSoSuperMario> while still*
<georgy_28> user_ : now do sudo depmod -a, then reboot. If everthing goes well, if you type iwconfig in a terminal, normally your wifi device must be there
<nbeebo> how do u remove window decorations??????????
<leonel_> @uc50ic4more: I have cable too, and want to use a remote desktop like VCN
<user__> georgy_28 is this non free as well or is this one free?
<rellik> prahal_, apt-cache shows gspca-source and easygspca (description in french)..  either of those what I need?
<georgy_28> user__, it's free
<fightskillz> .
<Maizcul> nbeebo: try sudo shutdown
<nbeebo> !report
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report
<uc50ic4more> @leonel_: then yes, DynDNS is your perfect solution -- I admin several machines using VNC and my clients DynDNS accounts
<remi> what would be the best way to know *live* which processes are using the most network resources? something like "iptraf" but with the associated process name?
<wiijii> remi I think there was a post on slashdot recently about something similar
<albertolempira> hey guys anyone knows how can i get 4.0 sound on a Realtek ALC662?, I already have 6.0 sound but this option don't let me use the mic input and i only have 2.0 and 6.0 sound options...
<prahal_> rellik, lsmod |grep zc0301 ?
<uc50ic4more> @leonel_: the DynDNS site has info also on how to set up ddclient, but the installation of ddclient is pretty self explanatory, in that it is a text-based installer that prompts you for some info
<nbeebo> how do u remove window decorations??????????
<leonel_> @uc50ic4more: I know that I have to forward the port 22 to my internal IP, I don't want to loose the possibility to connect to my home computer because the Public ip change
<rellik> prahal_, nothing
<prahal_> rellik, I would sudo apt-get install gspca-source
<user__> georgy_28 ok, done. thank you very much. Good to hear it's free. i like free more than closed- and actually the free driver for my ati graphics card woks better than the non-free one that has no stable image
<remi> wiijii: thanks, I'll look that way :)
<user__> georgy_28 so i will reboot now, see you in a few minutes
<prahal_> rellik, in the mean time I ll try to find out if your webcam is supported by gspca or another driver (gspca could not hurt being installed though)
<georgy_28> user__, : ok
<uc50ic4more> @leonel_: whatever is responsible for your public IP (let's say a router, for example) should have the facility to report the IP to DynDNS.. then, you forward port 22 to the machine you want, and make sure the target machine is open on port 22 and has a VNC server, etc.
<rellik> prahal_, got it..  but not sure how to use it
<prahal_> rellik, could you tell me lsusb output for your webcam ?
<openly> hi
<rellik> prahal_, Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<uc50ic4more> @leonel_: having said that, the ddclient software *takes into account* if you are behind a router IIRC.. the better option, though, is to set up "DDNS" on your router
<NotSoSuperMario> oh, I missed a bit. I meant to say ﻿"find ﻿/home/geoff/source ! -name *.svn -exec cp '{}' /home/geoff/destination \;" won't copy sub-directories, just the files in them. Can anyone tell me how to get it to preserve the file tree while still filtering out SVN files?
<nbeebo> well cya all except selfish id**ts like <Maizcul>
<leonel_> @uc50ic4more: Ok, I'll try it, Thanks a lot man!!!
<badawi>   !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<uc50ic4more> @leonel_: no problem!
<prahal_> any dkms user could tell how to install a module via dkms (without rebooting that , that I know of
<TGLL> I heard that ubuntu is some derivative of Debian.
<Maizcul> anyone got ideas on how to get laptops fn keys to work?
<uc50ic4more> @prahal_: i *thought* that having the dkms package installed attended to updating kernel modules automagically
<Flannel> TGLL: Debian is the rock on which Ubuntu is built, yes,
<Nick924em> TGLL, it is based on Debian
<Maizcul> It's a Sony Vaio PCG-K195BP if that helps at all :/
<uc50ic4more> @prahal_: meaning that i was not aware that any kernel module needed to be installed "via dkms"
<TGLL> So, is it somehow better than Debian?
<TGLL> or easier to set up?
<prahal_> uc50ic4more, don't know yet . I have a 2.6.28 kernel and everyting I need is included
<prahal_> thanks
<[e]Lement> The server vesion is the exact same to setup
<[e]Lement> The desktop version is much easier
<Nick924em> TGLL, dont you think we'd be a bit biased to answer that? :)
<uc50ic4more> @prahal_: my only experience with this issue is VirtualBox , which suggest installing dkms to auto matically update the kernel modules
<Maizcul> easier to set up i'd say
<Flannel> TGLL: It tries to accomplish different goals.  One of which is ease of use (and set up), yes
<[e]Lement> TGLL, are you looking to use it for a Desktop or a Server?
<TGLL> I'm just interested in using it for a home PC.
<[e]Lement> Yeah, it's alot easier to setup and use.
<TGLL> And as with Linux in general, it's worth the trouble because of all the free open-source software out there.
<[e]Lement> Compared to Debian, of course. If you were going to be using it for a server, I would have just told you to use Debian.
<user__> georgy_28 no, no success  :-(
<Maizcul> trouble, what trouble?
<sloopy> TGLL, in my opinion ubuntu is a more refined and user ready desktop os
<badawi> in NetworkManager, i need help setting the routes for vpn, the "Editing IPv4 routes" dialog, i don't understand this window, what's prefix and metric, all i want is to have all 192.22.22.0/24 traffic go thru vpn which the connection creates
<prahal_> rellik, ok you want sudo apt-get install qc-usb-source
<[e]Lement> sloopy, agreed.
<user__> georgy_28 no wireless extensions
<prahal_> http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<Guest43923> I'm live booting from a USB... fdisk -l only lists the USB in /dev/sdaX
<Guest43923> How do I list the hard drive itself
<prahal_> Guest43923, fdisk -l /dev/sdb ?
<Maizcul> is there somewhere i can browse through a list of extra keyboard setups?
<TGLL> How is the technical support for ubuntu?
<georgy_28> user_ : strange, go to the madwifi repository i usr/local , do sudo make and pastebin the output please
<sloopy> TGLL, debian is mostly designed to be a stable reliable OS, whereas ubuntu is more trying to be a workable and decent desktop OS for the people looking for a windows alternative
<[e]Lement> But it's still stable
<TGLL> not quite as stable as Windows?
<sloopy> TGLL, both debian and ubuntu have alot of support
<[e]Lement> Ubuntu is far-more stable than Windows XP
<sloopy> TGLL, much more stable then windows
<TGLL> or vista?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TGLL, far more stable than Windows, not as stable as Debian stable
<rellik> prahal_, cool..  so now I've downloaded the source, and I'm ready to make it..  but where do source packages live?
<sloopy> only thing less stable then vista is Me
<damagu> Hi all, I am having trouble getting tap-to-click disabled on my trackpad. I have tried following advice on different forum posts but it hasn't worked. I installed gsynaptics but when I run it I get this error:"GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics". I tried adding the line 'Option "SHMConfig" "true"' to my xorg.conf... but that didn't work... I tried "on" instead of
<[e]Lement> TGLL, Vista has gotten alot better.  They are releasing a new OS tho.  Microsoft Windows 7 is due out in June / July of 2009
<Nick924em> How would i back up all files with filenames starting with journal   ... like journal1 journal2 etc...that are in /home/whoever/ with rsync?
<Maizcul> Tbh, you can only use stable and windows in the same sentan
<Lagos> Debian and Ubuntu have very similar code bases. Ubuntu tends to make more desktop-friendly configuration choices in the default install. Ubuntu generally has a more extensive set of audio card drivers enabled in the default kernel, for example.
<Maizcul> sentance* when is not is placed between
<[e]Lement> And Microsoft Windows 7 is really really good.  But that aside.  But yes, Ubuntu works best out of box.
<prahal_> rellik, /usr/src though it should have been  build and installed automagically by dkms
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Lagos, there's very little practical difference - I use both regularly - Ubuntu is a bit more newbie friendly
<TGLL> How can one have a better desktop than the other, if KDE and GNOME are the same?
<prahal_> you just need to unplug then plug the camera
<Lagos> I've seen some notable differences in driver support in the default kernels, Jewfro.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TGLL, both are nice, it's a preference
<[e]Lement> I prefer GNOME
<Maveas> [e]Lement: srly? is it THAT GOOD?
<Lagos> Userland is very similar.
<user__> georgy_28 http://pastebin.com/m3ff0194e
<sloopy> TGLL, kde and gnome are very configurable, each has its good/bad sides
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Lagos, haven't noticed as I've standard older hardware I guess
<[e]Lement> Yeah, Memory Management was entirely rewritten.  So it's not a resource hog anymore.
<damagu> Oh I also tried adding the option "Movtaptime" (or whatever it was) "0" and someone else said set it to "2" which didn't work either
<rellik> prahal_, interesting.. never really understood source packages..  so they get downloaded as source, then compiled locally instead of downloaded as a precompiled package?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TGLL, but I frequently compile my own using latest kernel.org sources anyway
<mker> TGLL, Gnome and KDE is a matter of taste. You can use KDE apps in Gnome and Gnome apps in KDE.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Lagos, but I frequently compile my own using latest kernel.org sources anyway
<georgy_28> user_ : do the same with sudo make install
<Jewfro-Macabbi> TGLL, ignore that
<Maveas> [e]Lement: sweet.. so how better in performance compared to vista is 7?
<Lagos> Yeah.
<TGLL> Is the KDE desktop the same in all linux distributions?
<sloopy> TGLL, and have both installed on one machine, (like i prefer gnome and my mrs prefers kde)
<Flannel> TGLL: Not exactly the same, but similar, yes
<TGLL> Is the gNOME desktop the same in all linux distributions?
<Flannel> TGLL: Not exactly the same, but similar, yes
<prahal_> rellik, well usually you unzip them then ./configure, make, make install . Though the kernel modules for ubuntu are done automtically if you use the package they provide
<[e]Lement> Maveas, it is a pre-beta version.  But people have it running better than Vista, on 1 GB of RAM
<Nick924em> How would i back up all files with filenames starting with journal   ... like journal1 journal2 etc...that are in /home/whoever/ with rsync?
<Ninina> I had to force a reboot of X and when it came back all my icons had changed and they are very ugly, anyone know how to fix this?
<TGLL> So, the KDE project makes different versions for different distributions?
<Maveas> [e]Lement: But HOW much? :)
<Flannel> TGLL: no, the distros customize them theirselves
<Maveas> [e]Lement: 10%, 20%, 30% or higher?
<zzlyzq> I am registing a channel in freenode.net ,but it want my "GPG or PGP public key" how do i get it !!!!!
<Flannel> Maveas, [e]Lement: Please take the windows discussin elsewhere.  perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<user__> georgy_28 http://pastebin.com/m54e64988
<[e]Lement> As far as I know percentages were not calculated yet.  But startup, shutdown, and everything else is faster.  Plus all Vista apps are compatable.  But I am sure Ubuntu will still be more stable.
<[e]Lement> Flannel, it was relating to Ubuntu
<rellik> prahal_, cool..  I do see the file they wanted me to insmod is now at: /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/ubuntu/qc-usb/quickcam.ko...       do I actually have to insmod it everytime or should it just get automatically used (I just unplugged/replugged it and it didn't show up in lsmod)
<mker> zzlyzq, Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and encryption keys
<badawi> Edit IPv4 routes in network manager seems buggy
<prahal_> Ninina, probably a theme was removed before you restarted X . gnome-appearance-properties
<TGLL> zzlyzq, what would be the purpose of your new channel?
<zzlyzq> thankyou
<dn_> anyone have any recommendations for deleting the data on a hard drive that has a ReiserFS?
<zzlyzq> mker thanks
<Maizcul> Vista was windows MEv2, Windows 7 is more like XPv2 :P
<Flannel> [e]Lement: I know.  It was, it has since moved away from that.
<Flannel> dn_: shred
<mib_zbgxvl> hi all im trying to install java-jdk on my machine but keep getting this error - http://www.mibbit.com/pb/YWMYAJ - whats wrong with my machine?
<damagu> ﻿Hi all, I am having trouble getting tap-to-click disabled on my trackpad. I have tried following advice on different forum posts but it hasn't worked. I installed gsynaptics but when I run it I get this error:"GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics". I tried adding the line 'Option "SHMConfig" "true"' to my xorg.conf... but that didn't work... I tried "on" instead
<dmsuperman> Maizcul: Take the offtopic elsewhere
<dn_> man shred says shred isn't useful for reiser
<georgy_28> user__,  there is no error, try a sudo modprobe ath_pci and then a iwconfig
<dn_> but is that only for deleting single files? i want to clear the whole drivce
<dn_> drive*
<Ninina> prahal: when I use that only the appearance window changes everything else stays the same
<mker> dn_, check out dban
<uc50ic4more> @Nick924em: that sounds tricky -- i am sure it's possible, but may require some shell scripting; meaning i am unsure if rsync has that facility itself
<Flannel> dn_: shred will do while drives, files, etc.
<prahal_> rellik,  hum weird . You could add it in the meantime to /etc/modules. Does the camera work with the module :  "sudo modprobe quickam"
<zzlyzq> TGLL My school is organized a commity about linux ,we are in China,we also need linux.
<dn_> Flannel: even in light of it not working well on reiser?
<mker> dn_, if you want to delete everything on the drive it doesn't matter what filesystem you used :)
<Nick924em> dang ok, thanks uc50ic4more ill poke around google for a bit and see what comes up :)
<Hermanon> hi,am trying to connectt through my mobile broadband ,when i set the network(on mob) to gprs it connects and works,but when i set it to umts (the one i want) it refuses to connect please help?
<Maizcul> It wasn't that far offtopic tbh ... i'm failing at getting my keyboard working right >.>
<Flannel> dn_: If you're really worried about it, reformat the partition to FAT or something, then shred it.
<dn_> yea that's what i figured
<Lagos> Are you trying to wipe all data on the drive or one particular file?
<dn_> "no where to hide" :P
<user__> georgy_28: http://pastebin.com/m79185237
<rellik> prahal_, modprobing quickcam worked, but still 'cheese' reports no webcam :(
<badawi> anyone for a routing question with NetworkManager? -> i need help setting the routes for vpn, the "Editing IPv4 routes" dialog, what's prefix and metric, all i want is to have all 192.22.22.0/24 traffic go thru vpn which the connection creates
<georgy_28> user_ : yes, ath0 is your wifi
<mker> dn_, http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<zzlyzq> mker i can't find "passwords and encryption keys"
<AguchoB> guys ive got a rpoblem
<dn_> thanks mker, i had a look at that
<AguchoB> i can install hardy perfectly but not intrepid
<Lagos> The objection to using shred for Reiser is that it is journaled, according to the man page. IIRC, by default Reiser only journals metadata.
<prahal_> rellik, does it also build a qc-usb driver or only quickam ?
<zzlyzq> My linux version is fedora 10.
<AguchoB> one thing i notice is taht when i put the intrepid cd it doesnt load the core
<dn_> i'm a bit noobish.. what is metadata?
<Nick924em> AguchoB, you sure that's a 'problem'? hint hint 8.04 > 8.10
<Lagos> Data is what is in a file.
<openly> could anyone tell me how i can look into getting my zte mf622 working?
<bazhang> zzlyzq, #fedora
<user__> georgy_28 but after restart the ath0 thing didn't show up. only now.
<Lagos> metadata is the file name, the file owner, the contents of directories, etc.
<AguchoB> yes couse now on hardy recently installed
<mker> zzlyzq, why don't you ask in the fedora channel then? the program is actually called seahorse, don't know what Fedora calls it.
<AguchoB> i put hardy un run perfect
<user__> georgy_28  YES!!!!!! now it works
<AguchoB> i put intrepid and doesnt
<georgy_28> user__,  : yes, it don't load at startup
<openly> i'm getting an ip address from the device but can't ping
<bazhang> zzlyzq, this is ubuntu support please /join #fedora
<damagu> rellik: have you checked that your webcam is enabled in the bios?
<mker> AguchoB, onemesg
<mker> AguchoB, Please keep your question in *one* message. It makes it easier for us to read and increases your chances of getting an answer.
<AguchoB> sorry..
<user__> georgy_28: i see netwoks now! :-) Thank you!
<Lagos> By journaling metadata only the goal is to keep the filesystem structure itself consistent. It doesn't protect data. This is the default behavior in ext3 and if I recall in Reiser.
<georgy_28> user__, wait, we are not finish  we have to say to start at startup
<Nick924em> AguchoB, what's in 8.10 that you need that's not in 8.04?
<user__> georgy_28: it doesn't load at start up?  So i must perfom the make and the make install each time i start the comp?
<prahal_> rellik, you should take a look at "dmesg" output after plugging the camera
<AguchoB> nothing just testing....
<user__> georgy_28 ah
<[e]Lement> Reiser killed his wife
<uc50ic4more> @Nick924em: i just found some info, loosely related to your rsync issue, using "find" w/ rsync -- http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/rsync-only-backup-recently-modified-files-360046/
<user__> georgy_28 ok
<Hermanon> hi,am trying to connectt through my mobile broadband ,when i set the network(on mob) to gprs it connects and works,but when i set it to umts (the one i want) it refuses to connect please help?
<rellik> prahal_, how would I tell?  I checked the same dir (kernel/ubuntu/qc-usb/) where quickcam.ko lives and there are no other files
<badawi> !ping > badawi
<ubottu> badawi, please see my private message
<AguchoB> some guys tellme that in 8.10 linux resolve the problem with ati card the flickering problem
<Nick924em> uc50ic4more, ty :)  I'll check it out thanks!
<rellik> prahal_, one sec..  lemme check dmesg
<damagu> ﻿prahal_ I had trouble with my webcam and found it needed to be enabled in the bios
<Smegzor> Is there any software for sending faxes in linux?  I couldn't see much in the repo.
<dn_> thanks Lagos (and others :))
<georgy_28> user__,  sudo gedit /etc/modules and add at the end of the file ath_pci and save
<dn_> an annoying question, but any idea how long dban would take on on a 160gb SATA drive?
<dn_> or how long shred would take
<damagu> ﻿Hi all, I am having trouble getting tap-to-click disabled on my trackpad. I have tried following advice on different forum posts but it hasn't worked. I installed gsynaptics but when I run it I get this error:"GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics". I tried adding the line 'Option "SHMConfig" "true"' to my xorg.conf... but that didn't work... I tried "on" instead
<AguchoB> for me it a bug with the intrepid install and sata drivers...
<prahal_> damagu, yep for internal camera (I had the same issue on this eeepc :) but this quickam express is external I bet
<dn_> want to work out if i should fire up my old server and run it in that or just take some downtime on the computer with the drive
<Lagos> The default number of iterations is 25. On a 7.2 RPM SATA drive you're probably looking at 50 MB/s sustained write speed (conservative).
<Maizcul> depends on HDD speed
<rellik> prahal_, dmesg output: http://pastie.org/331484
<damagu> prahal_ have you tried disabling click to tap on your eeepc... that's what I'mhaving trouble with?
<dn_> a rough estimate
<rellik> damagu, it's a USB webcam so I don't know that my bios knows anything about it
<AguchoB> any know why happens this issue?
<user__> georgy_28 at the end of what file?
<Lagos> So one iteration of 160 GB will probably take 53 minutes.
<Lagos> 25 of them will take a day.
<dn_> i read that shred -z would take like 3 days
<georgy_28> user__,  /etc/modules
<damagu> ﻿rellik: sorry. I just fixed my internal one via the bios
<user__> georgy_28  "andy@ubuntu:/usr/local/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3879-20081204$  sudo gedit /etc/modules/ath_pci
<user__> "?
<Lagos> Assuming a write speed of 50 MB/s. Can you execute a command for me, dn?
<dn_> sure
<Lagos> sudo hdparm -t /dev/<yourdrive>
<Lagos> Where your drive is sda or sdb or whatever.
<prahal_> damagu, it is disabled by default with my current version of the elanteck driver for xorg (I had to build it from alioth /~dsalt-guest/eee
<georgy_28> user__,  no, just sudo gedit /etc/modules end add ath_pci at the end
<badawi> ok for my routing question, filling in Address: 192.22.22.0 Prefix: 24 Gateway: 0.0.0.0 Metric: 0 seems to work
<Lagos> This won't destroy any data. It'll just see how fast it can read from the drive.
<user__> georgy_28: ah
<user__> ok
<dn_> gimme a second, it's copying some files onto an external drive atm
<damagu> prahal_ didyou follow a howto for that...I wouldn't know how to do it without instruction
<user__> georgy_28: now i can't use the terminal anymore, gotta open a new one
<Mal3ko> i was going to post some question regarding pureftpd on ubuntu forum but im not sure whcih section to post to
<Mal3ko> Networking & Wireless?
<prahal_> damagu, no .. would have to write one
<TGLL> I'm eager for a good Windows alternative. And I'm disgusted with SuSE with its lack of support.
<uc50ic4more> Mal3ko: that'd be a good place to start, although asking here may save you the trouble :^)
<prahal_> no problem in giving you the steps once I got rellik cam to work
<topgun17> I figured out foew to get flash working
<user__> georgy_28: added. How do i save?
<Nick924em> SuSe? ewww didnt they like make nicey nicey with Microsoft awhile back?
<Lagos> Actually, your drive speed isn't going to be the bottleneck. It's that shred uses /dev/urandom.
<[e]Lement> Oops, wrong button...
<[e]Lement> lolol
<Lagos> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null bs=1024 count=24M for me gets a speed of around 6 MB/s.
<mker> Is it easier to decrypt something if the password used for the private key is weak or does it just mean it's easier to 'guess' the password when the private key has already been taken?
<Ninina> So my desktop changed it's icons to gnome default, but I would like a different set, but when I try to change the theme under system->preferences->apperance nothing happens, I'm using 8.10
<georgy_28> user : are you in gedit
<uc50ic4more> @mker: just easier to guess, for the most part
<rellik> prahal_, I appreciate you helping with this....    did you see my dmesg output?  nothing seems out of the ordinary about it to me, but I don't see which driver it is trying to use
<user__> georgy_28 stupid question. i was in the wrong window, hahahaah
<Mal3ko> uc50ic4more: hmm ok
<user__> georgy_28 i saved it. so now, it's all done?
<mker> uc50ic4more, actually now that I think about it it's obvious considering you can change the password, thanks though :)
<uc50ic4more> @mal3ko: well, depending on the complexity of your question, of course
<paulo_> #ubuntu-es
<Mal3ko> i have few things that i don't understand with pure-ftpd...1. how do i change the port?
<prahal_> rellik, looks fine and the camera is activated upon insertion :) first step ok . now is xawtv
<user__> georgy_28 my question was stupid not yours, heheh, because i was in the wrong window. now i added it and saved it
<georgy_28> user__, yes, but when there is a kernel update, you have to go to the madwifi repository, and do sudo make and sudo make again, to compile the driver for the new kernel and reboot.
<uc50ic4more> @Mal3ko: i do not recall offhand where the pureftpd .conf file is, but it'd probably be set in there.. alternatively, you could investigate a GUI for pureftpd
<Mal3ko> and one more pureftpd is set to runa as service..and how do i find out the cmd startline used to run the pureftpd service?
<rellik> prahal_, I have tried 'xawtv -device /dev/video0' ..  but it's gives errors: http://pastie.org/331487
<Mal3ko> uc50ic4more: im using ubuntu server here so no gui..everything has be done in cmd
<user__> georgy_28 uy, the site you gave me?  i bookmarked it, and then all the commands just like now?  ok. I copied them all to a txt file
<prahal_> rellik, does xawtv shows something ?
<rellik> nope, just black with "???" as the title
<user__> georgy_28 Dank U / Merci beaucoup!
<badawi> how is the -server kernel different from the -generic kernel?
<prahal_> rellik, ah it is xawtv -c /dev/video0
<dn_> Lagos: 65MB/s
<prahal_> rellik, oh sorry --device works too
<rellik> prahal_, same errors with -c
<uc50ic4more> @Mal3ko: honestly, then, you might be best served making a coffee and spending some time here: http://www.pureftpd.org/project/pure-ftpd/doc
<Lagos> So are you just deleting one file or the entire drive? And is this data you really don't want, like, the FBI seeing?
<georgy_28> user__,  don't need to download, just go to the repository in /usr/local and then sudo make and sudo make install .now reboot to see everything work well
<user__> georgy_28 I owe you a lot of thanks!!!!
<dn_> i wanna delete the whole drive
<user__> will reboot
<georgy_28> user__, : keine ursache !!
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<uc50ic4more> @Mal3ko: this URL might help as well -- http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/19818.html
<danthelemon> does anybody know a wirelesscard that will work well with ubuntu
<aguchoB> its the flickering problem still in intrepid ibex???
<Maizcul> my card is working fine
<dn_> i'm in the uk so the fbi probably wouldn't be that interested :P
<uc50ic4more> @danthelemon: are you talking desktop or laptop?
<rlt> badawi: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/kernel
<Nick924em> dn_, you'd be surprised
<Maizcul> some random one i picked up cheap about 4 years ago :P
<mouka> hi all
<dn_> ha, i guess
<mouka> anybody has some experience with vsftpd?
<dn_> it's more for practice
<uc50ic4more> @danthelemon: this page might be of some service to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<dn_> in case i want to delete a drive
<danthelemon> thanks
<dn_> a drive with a horrendous amount of warez on it perhaps :P
<Tetracomm> I couldn't make Skype calls from I installed it in Ubuntu, it just rings and the other person won't receive my call, help?
<Lagos> Alright, so here's the thing.
<prahal_> well for me too though I believed it was an issue with my configuration (cheese and skype works well here)
<Lagos>  /dev/urandom has abysmal sustained generation of random numbers.
<Lagos> I'm seeing 6 MB/s on my box.
<mker> Lagos, Please keep your question in *one* message. It makes it easier for us to read and increases your chances of getting an answer.
<prahal_> I am trying to find a video grabber that does not use hal
<dn_> is /dev/urandom what shred uses?
<aguchoB> any one?
<Lagos> By default, yes. ANd urandom is faster than random, as I recall. So if you wanted to overwrite your drive with random data and you had a urandom no faster than mine, one pass over the 160 GB drive would take... 7 hours?
 * porter1 's hand isn't sealing and he doesn't want to make it worse... ugh!
<uc50ic4more> @aguchoB: what flickering problem are you referring to?
<gnutron> Lagos: it is supposed to do that. urandom
<kopy07> Can someone help me with a webcamera propblem?
<Lagos> 25 passes (which is what shred uses) would take 25 times that, so you'd be running for about a week.
<mouka> anybody has ever used vsftpd?
<aguchoB> ati drivers with hardy when you use.. screen savers or compiz
<mker> kopy07, just ask what you want to know and maybe someone can.
<mouka> I just need to ask a few questions
<uc50ic4more> @mouka: yes, w/ FreeBSD a few years back
<badawi> rlt: i installed the ubuntu desktop edition. but using apt-get i installed kvm and xen, and that installed -server kernel for me, i'm not planning on using virtualization all the time but is it ok to stick to booting -server kernel anyway and dump -generic for my day to day use?
<mker> mouka, just ask what you want to know and maybe someone can help you
<Lagos> Now this is an unpopular opinion amongst people who want to show how smart they are security wise, but I really don't think that kind of treatment is necessary. Read The Great Zero Challenge: http://16systems.com/zero/
<Shalak> hey guys
<rww> Lagos: agreed. I just dd if=/dev/zero of=<drive>, myself
<Lagos> In which no professional data recovery firm has taken up the challenge of showing that they can recover data from a drive which has been zeroed ONCE.
<prahal_> I bet somewhat that xawtv got broken in latest packages of ubuntu .
<Shalak> simple question how do i check which version of ubuntu I have?
<Lagos> So my approach would be what rww says.
<mouka> I have a fairly straight forward vsftpd.conf, and yet a user I have added to my system (local user) cannot log in
<rww> badawi: Depends. Read the stuff on the link I gave you and decide for yourself.
<rww> !version | Shalak
<ubottu> Shalak: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<mouka> I have tried several things to make it work, but nothing seems to work
<kopy07> I see the device in /dev but when I used mplayer to view the output I dont get an output, I do get an error but google was no use.  When I use VLC to play it i jsut get no putput but do get audio.  How can I fix this problem?
<gnutron> Shalak: lsb_release -a in a terminal.
<mouka> I am completely at a loss as to what's going on
<king> hey
<usser_> mouka, pastebin it?
<Ninina> Gah I can't figure out what is wrong, every one of my config files says my Icon set should be Human, the icon set human exists, yet I can't change anything about my desktop apperance and it's stuck on basic gnome
<Lagos> Do a "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<mydrive> bs=1M count=160K" a few times. I think I got the numbers right.
<Shalak> ty
<king> i m new at using irc
<mouka> usser_: sure
<king> any idea to get help ?
<rww> badawi: the -server kernel isn't going to explode if you do desktop stuff, but it might not be best performance-wise.
<Lagos> That will just write your drive over with zeros instead of random data but you won't be bottlenecked by reading from /dev/urandom.
<Shalak> ok one more question
<exodus_ms> king> do you need help with ubuntu or help using the irc channel
 * industrialbs needs to take "bs" off of highlight if the talk is of dd
<user__> georgy_28 it worked
<Shalak> should i update my ubuntu into 8.10?
<user__> georgy_28 Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!
<georgy_28> user__,  : great, have fun know
<georgy_28> user__,  : Viel spass
<user__> georgy_28 Dank U!!
<rww> Shalak: depends. Is there stuff in intrepid you ned? Are you having problems with hardy? Do you like shiny new things? It's a decision you have to make yourself :D
<mouka> http://pastebin.com/d4a25871c
<elad_> I've got an NVidia 8800 GTS, but still, Ubuntu's GUI feels choppy. Help?
<mouka> here's the vsftpd.conf I am using
<uc50ic4more> @Shalak: i chose NOT to upgrade the machines i admin
<mker> Shalak, that's up to you. 8.04 is still supported and will be for a long time. If there's something in 8.10 that you need go ahead and update, if not, don't. There is no should or should not :)
<dekushrub> how do i check if i have a built in microphone?
<MaT-dg> how do I integrate pidgin in ubuntu like this? http://www.neowin.net/images/uploaded/127534_ubuntu_pidgin_integration.jpg
<elad_> Also - how do I completely disable the PC speaker?
<uc50ic4more> @Shalak: the new kernel played havok w/ some of the web cams I had set up clients with, but other than that i like 8.10 very much
<Lagos> dd will overwrite the drive with zeroes. I wish there were an equally simple way to overwrite it with all 1s. You could write a program to do it, but I'm lazy. =:)
<Lagos> Or like a /dev/ones =:)
<georgy_28> user__, : don't forget to recompile by a kernel upgrade !! Otherwise it will not work again And I'm a french Belgian ;)
<badawi> rww: yeah i'm not sure what that 250 Hz timer interrupt means hardware wise to my system, or how it's gonna affect it, but i guess i'll try running -server for a couple of days and see how it works out
<rellik> prahal_, if it's xawtv that's broken, shouldn't cheese still work?
<elad`> How do I completely disable the PC speaker?
<Lagos> elad: Disconnect the cable.
<dekushrub> hey i have a webcam on my laptop which works but i can't tell if i have a mic or if it is working, anyone want to help?
<user__> georgy_28 merci beaucoup. oui je will recompile it if that means the make and make install we did now
<elad`> Lagos, I don't want to. Can't I tell Ubuntu to stop using it?
<georgy_28> user__,  : yes
<Shalak> can I upgrade and reverse it without damaging my linux? maybe try out 8.10 if i dont like it switch it back, cause my linux does have issues like sometimes it crashes etc...plus i want too use wine and they usually support the latest version
<uc50ic4more> @elad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320921
<Shalak> sry i talk a lot and by the way ty for your help
<user__> georgy_28 bon, moi j'ire dormir maintenant. C'est deje tres tard.
<user__> thanks again
<user__> good night
<prahal_> rellik, yes though it could be that hal does not report your device so cheese cannot find /dev/video0 .
<kristian_> Intrepid Ibex rejects any changes I make to the xorg.conf file by going into low-graphics mode and asking me to reconfigure. Can I specify the driver to be used (mga) in any other way
<georgy_28> user__,  me too, good night
<user__> :-)
<uc50ic4more> @Shalak: i'd worry very much about all of the configurations of the programs being compatible going backwards
<prahal_> so I am looking after a non hal based application so we could tell what s wrong
<rellik> prahal_, ah, makes sense..  cheese doesn't seem to care that I have a /dev/video0..  is just says no devices
<dekushrub> hey i have a webcam on my laptop which works but i can't tell if i have a mic or if it is working, anyone want to help?
<Tetracomm> Any Skype and Ubuntu users in here?
<dekushrub> tetraconn, yeah
<uc50ic4more> @Shalak: meaning, if a program's configuration file(s) take on a new format or contain options or configs that were not in the previous versions, going back to 8.04 may render those configs busted
<rellik> dekushrub, Sound&Video > Sound Recorder
<Shalak> so should i uninstall some software (games, etc) before installing 8.10
<usser_> mouka, hang on 1 sec i'll pull out my conf
<Ferrous> anyone a tech support for cirago? :P
<Shalak> and is it easy too instal
<Shalak> do i need special ju ju skills for it?
<Maizcul> I need special antinoob sauce
<andi__> Co-Angga-Manis
<bastid_raZor> Shalak; you can not go back once upgraded.
<uc50ic4more> @Shalak: no, i am talking about *all* the programs.. truthfully, why not just use the live cd and see what you think?
<gnutron> Shalak: disable effects would be wise prior to upgrade.
<usser_> mouka, it doesnt work for any users? or just local?
<Maizcul> Anyone want to help with my keyboard? x(
<bmk789> where should my libflashplayer.so go? ive tried 4 places and firefox wont use any of them
<Lagos> If you have a LiveCD, I'd boot into that first to make sure all your hardware works as expected (doubt you'll have a problem, Shalak, but it never hurts). Then I'd simply follow the advice and links on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading I don't anticipate you'll encounter much difficulty.
<Shalak> ok so does my version of linux have a iso burner
<Shalak> cause i am going too go for it
<usser_> mouka, try to specify anon_root, it may be needed. or chroot_local_user=YES
<Shalak> also how can i keep all my files (downloaded, photos etc)
<uc50ic4more> @Shalak: if you use the live cd, it does not touch anything on your hard drive
<|GaiJin|> anyone using xbmc here??
<anders> yes |GaiJin|
<MaT-dg> bmk789: I have it in  /.mozilla/plugins
<usser_> mouka, thats my file http://pastebin.com/m66f557a9
<sachael> anyone have a good mass renaming program?
<bastid_raZor> Shalak; brasero or k3b
<bmk789> MaT-dg, thanks ill try that
<uc50ic4more> @Shalak: the live cd is mostly for demonstration and noodling around.. if and when you choose to *install* the upgrade, just make sure that you do NOT wipe the /home partition!
<Maizcul> anyone know how to get laptop fn key working :/
<tengulre> I have a text file like 'ddddFBBBBCDDDD' ,I want to get string BBBB , how to do?
<Lagos> They've suggested two things, Shalak: 1) Booting from the LiveCD in order to test 8.10. 2) Upgrading through the regular apt-get mechanism (see this excellent guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades )
<|GaiJin|> anders: i found a pack containing a bunch or live internet feeds, is there a place i can add them, without having to print them and adding them manually??
<kristian_> Can anyone tell me how to enforce the use of the mga graphics driver in Intrepid?
<sachael> tengulre, sed -i s/BBB//g filename i think
<Shalak> since i have a second hardrive can i keep all files in there?
<antoranz> Guys!
<anders> |GaiJin|, i have no idea
<Shalak> they shouldnt be deleted right?
<antoranz> I'm trying to compile openldap from the sources at their site
<antoranz> and I get this error:
<Shalak> and yes iam going too try the live cd first
<sachael> tengulre, or you meant to get the string from the file?
<Shalak> i just want too prepare just in case
<andi__> hi
<eweb100> Can anyone point me to a guide that to CORRECTLY instal Itunes under wine..  The latest ubuntu 64 bit
<badawi> tengulre: man tr
<antoranz> getpeereid.c:66: error: storage size of ‘peercred’ isn’t known
<antoranz> how can I solve it?
<dn__> ah sorry Lagos, wireless dropped out on my laptop :/
<Lagos> If you upgrade through apt-get, it will merely install more recent versions of your programs. It will not erase any files. If you install from the LiveCD, there will be an option not to format the drive.
<uc50ic4more> @Shalak: yes, you should probably back up any and all files that are important to you before any major operation
<antoranz> I compiled it two days ago on hardy and had no problem
<Lagos> But like uc says: It never hurts to back up your home directory just in case.
<antoranz> but I'm on a intrepid box now
<Lagos> No worries, dn. Did you see the link to the Great Zero Challenge?
<eweb100> Can anyone point me to a guide that to CORRECTLY instal Itunes under wine..  The latest ubuntu 64 bit
<Shalak> ty guys
<Shalak> BIG help
<Shalak> iam going too get the iso and try burning it
<dn__> yea
<dn__> interesting
<uc50ic4more> @Shalak: good luck!
<outboard> i am having a problem , my install seems to have stalled on configering the usb , is there a way to get the installer to skip this and finish the install and then fix the problem once it is up and running ?
<dn__> any idea what dban uses?
<Maizcul> :( noone has ideas on laptop FN key?
<Shalak> now lets talk about serious matters, what is the greatest pie?
<Maizcul> Meat & Potatoe
<Gnea> eweb100: you can't.
<uc50ic4more> @Maizcul: sorry, what's the problem w/ your FN key?
<Ferrous> the one without an 'e' :D
<outboard> i am having a problem , my install seems to have stalled on configering the usb , is there a way to get the installer to skip this and finish the install and then fix the problem once it is up and running ?
<Maizcul> It doesn't work >.<
<Shalak> mmmmm meat
<Ferrous> pi? ._.
<uc50ic4more> @maizcul: that's definitely a problem! what is the model of laptop we're talking about?
<Maizcul> It's got icons for example fn+F2 should mute/unmute but it does nothing
<Shalak> 2.3 mb download speed 0.0 god loves me
<Maizcul> Sony Vaio PCG-K195BP
<Maizcul> 2004 model
<Shalak> per second
<DarkKnight> hey wen i run this coomand sh 2.8.10.run    i get a message saying  that it can't open the file
<Guest52313> hello, i'd like to know how can i start automatic sshd when i turn on the computer
<DarkKnight> hey wen i run this coomand sh 2.8.10.run    i get a message saying  that it can't open the file    helpme to run it
<ASrock> what program should i use for opening .rar files that are in seperate files like name.r00, name.r01, name.r02...and so on
<uc50ic4more> @Maizcul: i am thinking we're just going to either need to perhaps reconfigure the xorg server -- do you know what i mean?
<uc50ic4more> @Maizcul: ie, have you ever run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before? and what ubuntu are you using? 8.04? 8.10?
<Maizcul> 8.10 afaik, installed about 2 hours ago
<Maizcul> fairly noob to linux :P
<DarkKnight> hey wen i run this coomand sh 2.8.10.run    i get a message saying  that it can't open the file    help me to run it
<prahal_> rellik, instal vlc and start it then Ctrl + C
<uc50ic4more> @Guest52313: you mean you want to start a ssh server on login? i am pretty sure that you can just install the ssh server and it'll start as a daemon
<agustin> i hate intrepid
<agustin> i cant install it
<tengulre>  I want got the string in startpattern and endpattern in txt file?
<Zhane> how come my intrepid cant autologin ?
<Maizcul> It can't be too hard, Can it?
<outboard> i am having a problem , my install seems to have stalled on configering the usb , is there a way to get the installer to skip this and finish the install and then fix the problem once it is up and running ?
<agustin> gooodd whyy meee
<uc50ic4more> @Maizcul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239972
<agustin> i want to make a fresh install of intrepid from the cd but i cant god dm...
<crapsterx> try unplugging the usb device
<uc50ic4more> @Maizcul: sorry, laptops can be tricky sometimes, and you may have to get your hands a little dirty getting this to work
<outboard> there are none plugged in
<agustin> outboard you are tyings intrepid?
<Tetracomm> Is there a channel for Ubuntu or Linux for embedded systems?
<outboard> yes
<Gnea> agustin: intrepid is easy. what's wrong?
<outboard> @ Gnea : if this is easy i give up
<Zhane> how do i prevent intrepid's wireless from auto-enabling at startup?
<agustin> Gnea .. that i cant install it
<Maveas> Hmm, how do I set up a MX record?
<Gnea> outboard: hrm, that's odd... how many usb devices do you have plugged in?
<agustin> i can instal hardy whitout any problem but when i want to install intrepid it stucj and send me busy box
<kristian_> I hate what they've done to xorg.conf in Intrepid...
<outboard> none
<Maveas> I'm usung a free domain at dyndns - and I really don't understand the MX record function
<topgun17> Is it posible to installlilo using synaptic package manager and have it work?
<outboard> which is why when it probs them they do not respond
<topgun17> Is it posible to installlilo using synaptic package manager and have  a bootable system?
<Gnea> agustin: well, without anymore detail than that, it's going to be very difficult to help you
<Tetracomm> outboard: Which one?
<Maizcul> attempting to follow that thread atm, will let you know how it turns out
<uc50ic4more> @agustin: if you cannot install intrepid, and hardy is working, i'd stick with hardy! :)
<Akeru_Forsamee> How do I remove fglrx drivers? They aren't helping with anything and I'd like to revert to whatever was used by default. I'm using 8.04
<Gnea> outboard: hrm, you could try re-routing the way the IRQ's are handled.. that usually fixes it for me... when you boot the cd up, press F6 and add this to the kernel line: pci=routeirq
<agustin> im trying to install intrepid upgrading hardy
<agustin> i dont know if this is right or got any problem
<rellik> prahal_, in vlc I tried /dev/video0 and I get the error "[00000469] v4l2 demux error: cannot get video capabilities (Unknown error 515)"
<prahal_> rellik, give a shot with v4l instead of v4l2
<outboard> i am 3/4 the way through an install , so quit out of it and give up ?
<prahal_> I don't know if qc-usb quickam driver is yet ported to v4l2
<sachael> anyone have a good mass renaming program?
<Gnea> outboard: what's really strange is that, when i upgraded from hardy to intrepid on a system last week, the system worked better *without* the pci=routeirq... it was a bit odd, so i figure the kernel people had something to do with that one... things are changin'
<gravemind> can someone help me with a folder permissions puzzle? I want to make a drop box folder in ~/public, similar to the one that comes default in Mac OS X. How can I set the permissions so that other users can write files but not access them?
<Tetracomm> outboard?
<LoveGuru> Hello, somehow i can't ssh to my server.  im using VMware and Ubuntu as Guest OS, I just Reset my Router and after that eth0 just disappeard and eth1 appear there, i can't figure out what i did wrong :< before everything works fine. but now nothing works. Please can Someone Point me to the Correct direction im using NAT. and I checked my port forwarinding and its look fine.. but when i try to ssh to my server it gave me error refused :<
<Gnea> outboard: well, i'd let it finish - if it doesn't error out this time, it'd be a waste
<prahal_> sachael, "rename"
<dberry> anyone using banshee with a rio karma?
<sachael> prahal_, what about a gui one? :)
<uc50ic4more> @gravemind: right click on the folder, select Permissions; you're after the "Others"
<prahal_> ah eclipse :))
<outboard> i am just trying to install a dual boot so that i can migrate from microsux , but i have everything on mxp so am not about to trow it all away
<jason_> poke crimsun
<outboard> at this rate it would just be esier to pay the 5 grand to upgrade all my xp crap
<rellik> prahal_, [00000481] v4l demux error: cannot grab :(
<techqbert> My CIFS share, when I ls, not travel to by nautilus, ls outputs likek 8 files for each only one file
<gravemind> uc50ic4more: thanks -- however there seems to be "create and delete files" as an option. I don't want them to be able to delete files, only create
<DBO> erm, sorry, i meant to ping you from this nick crimsun
<uc50ic4more> @gravemind: a ha - well, you could chmod the directory.. are you familiar w/ the chmod and chown commands?
<prahal_> rellik, argh best option would be to ask on qc-usb mailing list for help and if bug there is , a fix
<gravemind> uc50ic4more: chmod is permissions, chown is ownership, but I'm not sure how do to the user:group things
<rellik> prahal_, :( damn...  thanks for trying so hard, though :)  I learned a few new commands out of it at least :)
<storrgie> is there a place to get assistance with verlihub?
<uc50ic4more> @gravemind: take a quick perusal of this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<outboard> from a bash prompt can i force the installer to skip this step and continue ?
 * Matthew|Laptop is back (gone 02:27:27)
 * Pelo is bored
<gravemind> uc50ic4more: thankjs
<salmon> does anyone know where i can find font packages for gimp image editor??
<outboard> from a bash prompt can i force the installer to skip this step and continue ?
<Pelo> salmon, gimp uses the fonts available on your hdd,  I can find you a likt for about 6000 fonts if you want it
<lordrath> hey whats up everyone
<Lagos> Gravemind, if a user has Write permission on a directory they can add files to it. But if they don't have the eXecute bit set on it, they shouldn't be able to list files inside or access their inodes.
<uc50ic4more> @gravemind: so to have the directory readable and writeable by it's owner (you, presumably) and writeable but NOT readable by other, i am pretty sure you'd chmod /your/directory rwxrwx-wx
<prahal_> rellik, see Contact Us on http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/  . They need specific inputs to be able to help  I hope they will reach upstream soon (with a new shiny v4l2 version of the driver) so you ll have it working out of the box on next kernel upgrade
<salmon> pelo: that would be most excellent
<Pelo> salmon, hold on I'll look fo rthe link
<lordrath> is anyone having problems with alsa and wine?
<uc50ic4more> @gravemind: crap! make that last "x" ought to be a "-"
<salmon> pelo: thank you so much
<sachael> argh, the thunar bulk rename is so good, but I want to drag thunar just for it :(
<gravemind> Lagos, uc50ic4more: thanks, I'm trying it
<sachael> don't want*
<uc50ic4more> @gravemind: i am obviously paying too much attention to the football game, as i reversed the directory and flags in the command.. sorry!
<Pelo> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Akeru_Forsamee> We have 1337 people in this room!
<outboard> from a bash prompt can i force the installer to skip this step and continue ?
<potwak> hello everyone
<gravemind> uc50ic4more: so chmod /my/directory rwxrwx-w- so they can write but not read or execute
<Lagos> Akeru: Lock the doors! No one gets in or out!
<rellik> prahal_, thanks I'll check it out
<potwak> how to install ubuntu in my flash drive?
<rellik> prahal_, any suggestions on a cheap webcam that will work out of the box?
<Maveas> How does the MX record work? I've installed debian on a VM and using external network so the VM got an internal IP in the same range as my HOST - but how do the mail server installation know that this server is the one recording to the MX record? :S
<Pelo> !install | potwak
<ubottu> potwak: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<topgun17> How does one boot an existing system using lilo
<uc50ic4more> @gravemind: correct, but again i reversed the flags and the folder path... use chmod rwxrwx-w- /path/to/the/folder
<Pelo> salmon, http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/6%2C760+Fonts?content=9883
<Akeru_Forsamee> Potwak: google Pendrive Linux, they shoudl have some tuts for you
<lordrath> Has anyone else out here tried Ubuntu 8.10 yet?
<Pelo> lordrath, most of us are on ibex yes
<lordrath> sweet
<prahal_> sachael, apt-cache search rename -> krename, gwenrename, pyrenamer , purrr
<Pelo> topgun17, might want to ask in #lilo
<salmon> pelo: thank you again
<Pelo> salmon, did you see how many fonts are in that package ? you'll be cursing me in a few days
<potwak> holyshit, thanks for the help.
<Akeru_Forsamee> potwak: np
<storrgie> with ubuntu server, when you install a new program (verlihub) do you have to open a port or configure a firewall?
<feross> hey guys, anyone know if it's possible to use a /dev/raw1394 as a webcam for Skype? I've googled it but the forums posts are from jan/feb 2008. If I start Kino I can see the webcam output fine but Skype says no devices found
<sidXIII> anyone good with gimp?
<outboard> thanks for all the help people
<potwak> anyway, is there a list of utilities that i can install from cd? for example, build-essential.
<uc50ic4more> @storrgie; have you done anything w/ iptables yet? do you have an external firewall? does the program *require* that any ports be open specifically?
<JulioNeto> hello guys
<Jack_Sparrow> topgun17 You need to find the #lilo room, ubuntu uses and supports grub
<outboard> thanks for all the help people
<Pelo> feross, have you tried just turning  /dev/video0 into a simlink fo rthat /dev/raw... thing ?
<outboard> from a bash prompt can i force the installer to skip this step and continue ?
<Ahadiel> sidXIII, #gimp
<hou5ton> I think i'll dual boot Ubuntu on this vista laptop .... how many GB does Ubuntu need to have plenty of room to work, applications, etc.?
<lordrath> I have not seen too many differences between Hardy and Ibex, aside from better USB support and the like, what are the other changes that I should be aware of?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu will install lilo if you try to install it on a filesystem that grub doesn't support.
<storrgie> uc50ic4more: nothing with iptables yet (those are the hosts files right?) the machine is local to me.... and i dont know if verlihub requires it.... but i know its listening on 4111
<Jack_Sparrow> outboard perhaps if you defined "This Step"
<feross> Pelo: no haven't tried that, brb
<Pelo> hou5ton, you can do it with 5 gig easily,   but I recommend at least 10
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici yes it will work with it..
<JulioNeto> I need install Flash Player 10 on Ubuntu, but when I install it nothing happen! Firefox doesn't recognize the plugin. Cna somebody give me some help?
<sidXIII> Ahadiel i was in there but no one ever talks
<Akeru_Forsamee> hou5ton: Depends on how many apps you want. A usual  Ubuntu install takes less than 1gb, and I assume the rest would just depend on how much room you want to work with
<uc50ic4more> @storrgie: ok, i am pretty sure you're fine as long as you are not behind a router... if you are behind a router, simply forward port 4111 to the IP of your machine
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici he will still find better help for lilo in a room for lilo
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Indeed
<outboard> @lordrath i have a problem with it hanging while trying to prob usb devices that don't exist , while installing  , so god knows how bad the usb support was before
<storrgie> uc50ic4more: i know how to take care of the router... i just dont even know if verlihub is running right now.. hmmm but i configured it for 4111
<Pelo> JulioNeto, unpack the archive,  do a search for flash on your hdd and replace the files on your hdd with the ones from the archive
<hou5ton> Pelo and Akeru:  Thanks ... So .. 20 GB should be plenty for the install and lots of apps.???
<salmon> pelo: no i don't think i will, but only time will tell ha ha... i love it
<bazhang> hou5ton, yep
<Akeru_Forsamee> hou5ton: That's plenty, yes.
<Pelo> hou5ton, you'll be using about 3 gig for the install , the rest youwill be using for your/home
<outboard> and no one here seems to know any way to help me
<topgun17> Anytotourials on installing lilo on a exsisting ubuntu instalation?
<prahal_> rellik, no sorry . >300 new webcams were added in 2.6.28 but ubuntu will stay at 2.6.27 for a while . And by cheap I have a 1€ webcam that does . Maybe you have clauses that you can returns products if less than 7 days after buying in your country too.
<sidXIII> is anyone here good with  GIMP   no one answers in #gimp ill make a new room for us to chat in so we dont spam this one
<hou5ton> Also ... I plan to leave most of the data on the NTFS Vista partition ... is that a problem?
<topgun17> #lilo is a dead channel
<potwak> is there a list of utilities that i can install from cd? for example, build-essential.
<prahal_> rellik, those that are supported  by the gspca or uvc project should be safe and long term support as they are included in 2.6.28
<rellik> prahal_, I bought this webcam a few years ago, so I'd say it's non returnable :)
<Pelo> topgun17, google then,  there aren't that many ppl in here who use lilo so we know less then you do at this point
<rellik> prahal_, how can I tell if a webcam is uvc ?
<Nick924em> potwak, i think in synaptic there's categories, for utilities, games, etc.
<exodus_ms> hous5ton, that wont be a problem, if you dual boot you can even set up your ubuntu 'partition' to access your NTFS files
<Pelo> prahal_, rellik last I heard  gspca was broken in ibex
<Mordocai> topgun17: http://www.google.com/search?q=installing+lilo+with+ubuntu&as_rights=
<hou5ton> exodus_ms: ok .. thanks ... I'm gonna do it.
<prahal_> rellik, and it will probably work with some help from the developpers (it is recognized .. and well v4l2 driver are easier to maintain so as soon as they have upgraded to v4l2 things should improve
<Akeru_Forsamee> hou5ton: Good luck :)
<lordrath> Hey Pelo, are you familiar with wine and alsa?
<potwak> Nick924em: is there a list of that?
<Pelo> lordrath, with wine a bit , with alsa not realy
<Akeru_Forsamee> ﻿How do I remove fglrx drivers? They aren't helping with anything and I'd like to revert to whatever was used by default. I'm using 8.04
<lordrath> ok thanks
<Nick924em> potwak, i think its under system >administration > Synaptic package manager
<Nick924em> im on Xubuntu so i donno the exact menu for it sorry
<Pelo> Akeru_Forsamee, how did you instll them ?
<exodus_ms> hou5ton, just remember, you are using a new OS, things are different with ubuntu and you might need to 're-learn' some things you have come used to in windoze
<Jack_Sparrow> Akeru_Forsamee did you install then with apt-get or possibly synaptic or manually
<mankash> please help me with compiling
<potwak> Nick924em: ok. thanks for that info. :)
<Nick924em> anytime
<Pelo> mankash, what's the issue ?
<feross> Pelo: na -- ran  sudo ln -s /dev/raw1394 /dev/video0  and then tried it but nothing came up
<prahal_> rellik, well this leaves us wit uvc only if gspca is not working in ibex (could well be as the devs worked a lot to integrate it into 2.6.28 where it works well. They may have left 2.6.27 beind)
<sidXIII> is anyone here good with  GIMP image slicing for URLs... #gimp is silent
<mankash> I ma trying to compile modules
<Maizcul> it would seem im failing at following the guide.
<Pelo> feross, it was just a thought,  does it work with other apps ? like cheese ?
<rellik> prahal_, so any newer webcam will be uvc?  is that right?
<Akeru_Forsamee> Jack_Sparrow: I think using apt-get, but I'll need to check the guide I used oto be sure
<mankash> actually I am building the kernel with modules
<feross> Pelo: yeah, worth a shot :)
<Pici> sidXIII: gimp's official channels are on irc.gimp.net , you may want to try there.
<mankash> it is giving some erro rin modpost unkown symbol
<rchase> where can I get darkroom theme for older versions of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Akeru_Forsamee if you used apt-get and did not add repos to your sources you can just synaptic or apt-get them out
<prahal_> rellik, http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<Pelo> mankash, better ask in ##linux then
<prahal_> no
<mankash> ok thx
<prahal_> or so I am not aware of this fact
<lordrath> rchase: check www.gnome-look.org  if it doesn't have it then I dont know what to tell you
<rchase> lordrath: thx, just came from there
<JulioNeto> Pelo, It doesn't work
<Akeru_Forsamee> Jack_Sparrow: k, I'll try that. Thanks
<lordrath> rchase: what version are you running on?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ninjabob7> can anybody help me with my wireless? i just reinstalled and now orinoco_pci is nonexistent and hostap_pci doesn't work
<Pelo> JulioNeto, what doesn'T work ?
 * Pelo lost track
<rchase> hardy
<JulioNeto> Pelo, the plugin
<JulioNeto> Firefox doesn't recognize it :/
<Shalak> hey sry me again, how would i check if i have a 64 bit pc? cause my pc cover has the AMD 64 on it athlon, but i have never installed 64 bit linux?
<Pelo> hold on
<ravalox> If you're using KDE, what's the best widget engine out there?
<ravalox> Plasma looks great but there aren't that many widgets for it.
<ninjabob7> Shalak: if you don't have 64-bit linux, your machine is running as 32-bits
<Pelo> JulioNeto, well I'm running flashplayer 10 on mine and it works fine , let me check a couple of things
<Maizcul> oh deary me
<Maizcul> i'm not having much luck with this
<ninjabob7> Shalak: and it's probably not worth the trouble to install 64-bit OS... nothing but problems
<mroc> does kopete support video for google talk (jabber) accounts?
<Shalak> cool
<Shalak> ty
<AnythingJe> Hey guys, I'm looking for an drawing program that will let me draw like macromedia flash editor in windows... you know, like snapping to shapes and clicking color regions to create vector like art.
<Shalak> gonna go try out 8.10
<Pelo> JulioNeto, start by un-installing  flash-nonfree-plugin from synaptic,  after that install flash 10 from the file downloaded from sun
<prahal_> AnythingJe, inkscape
<ninjabob7> can anybody help with prism 2.5 wireless? for some reason there is no orinoco_pci driver installed
<Maizcul> still here uc50ic4more?
<AnythingJe> prahal_: Thanks, I'll give that a try
<ninjabob7> actually just what package has orinoco_pci?
<Maizcul> guess not, hmm thats no good.
<exodus_ms> Maizxul, what is the problem?
<lordrath> Pelo: are you using i386 or 64 bit???
<Akeru_Forsamee> Jack_Sparrow: It won't let me remove it using apt-get and I don't know which of the numerous packages related to fglrx to remove in Synaptic
<mroc> does kopete support video for google talk (jabber) accounts?  or alternatively, is there a way to get video and google talk accounts working?
<exodus_ms> Maizcul, what is the problem?
<Pelo> lordrath, i386, there is no flash yet for 64 bit , that might be the problem
<exodus_ms> --purge
<wisd0m> hello, can someone help me send my GPG/OpenPGP Key to the server
<lordrath> Pelo: I have 64 bit and I installed Flash 10 with no problems
<wisd0m> my flash work 8.10 x64
<Pelo> lordrath, then tell JulioNeto how to do it
<Maizcul> I could use a little help following a guide if someone wants to help a noob :(
<Pelo> Maizcul, a guide on what ?
<ninjabob7> argh, why are my drivers missing on a fresh install?????
<lordrath> stand by
<Maizcul> http://users.skynet.be/thomasvst/linux-on-laptop/
<sachael> i need a super simple app to track daily/weekly/monthly expenses - like "today i bought that and that for this much"?
<Maizcul> fn keys
<binMonkey> how do i know if i'm using sdl or gtk?  i'm wondering if i can't speed up my video card.
<exodus_ms> gnucash
<ninjabob7> and why can't I find any packages???
<Pelo> Maizcul, I can'T help  I recommend you ask specifig questions on what you have problems with , you're more likely to get answers
<exodus_ms> or download a 'calc' template
<Pelo> !packages | ninjabob7
<ubottu> ninjabob7: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ninjabob7> yes, i've tried that but it says the drivers should already be there...
<Maizcul> i'm trying to get my fn key on my laptop to work, I was pointed to that page. i'm trying to follow what it says but ran into a problem or two
<exodus_ms> sachael> gnucash is good, or you could download a openoffice 'calc' template
<Akeru_Forsamee> I need help removing fglrx drivers. It won't let me remove them using apt-get remove, and I don't know which of the numerous packages related to fglrx to remove in synaptic
<feddozz> hello evrybody!! please excuse me but it's a question not related. HOW CAN I GET A LIST OF AVAILABLE CHANNELS?
<ninjabob7> hostap_pci is there but doesn't work. orinoco_pci (which works in 8.10) isn't there
<sachael> exodus_ms, thanks I'm checking out gnucash right now, but Im
<Simeon_H> if I compile and install a new version of glibc will it screw everything up?
<sachael> still afraid it will be too much (sorry for line break)
<exodus_ms> -purge
<Maizcul> $ sudo vi /etc/modules
<prahal_> Akeru_Forsamee, try aptitude or synaptic
<sloopy> feddozz, /list
<Pelo> feddozz, /list but I'm notsure it's allowed on this network
<Maizcul> im totally confused as to what i'm meant to do at that point
<{alejandro}> hmmm
<prahal_> feddozz, it depends on your irc client
<exodus_ms> server->list of channels
 * Pelo is gonna go before his bad typing causes injuries
<Pelo> g'night folks
<{alejandro}> It seems when I restarted today my sound has vanished - I get the speaker with the x no matter how i play with my settings
<ninjabob7> actually orinoco is there but orinoco_pci isn't... which is strange as both are there in older and newer versions
<ninjabob7> of ubuntu, that is
<{alejandro}> wait
<Odd-rationale> wisd0m: gpg --send-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <keyid>
<feddozz> to all /list worked thank you very much!! bye!!!
<{alejandro}> lol nvm got it
<LoveGuru> Hello, somehow i can't ssh to my server.  im using VMware and Ubuntu as Guest OS, I just Reset my Router and after that eth0 just disappeard and eth1 appear there, i can't figure out what i did wrong :< before everything works fine. but now nothing works. Please can Someone Point me to the Correct direction im using NAT. and I checked my port forwarinding and its look fine.. but when i try to ssh to my server it gave me error refused :<
<elad`> What should I use for eMule?
<bazhang> !p2p > elad`
<ubottu> elad`, please see my private message
<bzerk1> gday
<exodus_ms> sachael> try some of the templates, I use a few and they work great. you could also always create a custom spreadsheet to suit your needs:)
<Maizcul> All i see is "# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load .... sbp2"
<Maizcul> I don't get what to do next :S
<Maizcul> :(
<Simeon_H> cmon guys this could end badly
<barcode> does anyone know where i can find a good video converter?
<bazhang> ffmpeg barcode
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> what is the error message?
<exodus_ms> avidemux
<coltrem66> non si dorme qui :-)
<becker`> Hey, I've just added a new user and removed it. Now I do login from my old user but all the files and stuff seem like they have gone. it seems like I'm in a new user though it says my old username. What shall I do?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Maizcul> i'm stumped :(
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: just Connection Refused .. When i try to ssh to my server
<agustin> i HATE INTREPID!!
<Simeon_H> WELL IT HATES YOU
<prahal_> barcode, winff . You can grab it from debian packages.debian.org as soon as it is reachable again
<prahal_> please don't scream in a channel It hurts and helps nobody
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> you are trying to ssh from ubuntu 'guest' to you host?
<becker`> Hey, I've just added a new user and removed it. Now I do login from my old user but all the files and stuff seem like they have gone. it seems like I'm in a new user though it says my old username. What shall I do?
<barcode> the thing im doing is streaming my movies to my ps3 but the format is .flv or something like that and i need .mpg
<D-MAN> what would the command be to completely removwe wine?
<bazhang> agustin, try the alternate cd
<exodus_ms> mencoder
<mooglinux> barcode, try converting with avidemux
<exodus_ms> !mencoder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: i m trying to ssh from host OS which is windows 2000 to my Ubuntu Guest.
<lordrath> D-Man did you compile it or did you use  apt-get to install it?
<ninjabob7> why would a single network card show up twice (as wifi0 and wlan0)? in the past, before I reinstalled, it showed up as eth1 and wifi0 and worked. now it's wifi0 and wlan0 and doesn't work.
<ninjabob7> same card, same ubuntu version, i think same driver...
<prahal_> barcode, hum vlc is able to transcode and stream . But I cannot tell if it support flv . While mplayer/mencoder (used by winff) does
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> have to ask, do you have your guest running and what virtualization software are you using
<D-MAN> Lordrath just want to completely remove it from my system
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: yes my guest is running i m using VMware Workstation
<hikenboot> hello everyone ever since moving from debian to ubuntu my abit nf7-s2g has had very slow ethernet connection speed.. i am told its the via 6122 chipset  lsmod tells me that the via_velocity card module is loaded
<mooglinux> D-MAN try sudo apt-get autoremove wine
<D-MAN> Lordrath compile i believe
<hikenboot> is their an alternative driver?
<christophe> Anyone here know of a good java channel?
<D-MAN> lord rath thnks got it
<ravalox> If you're using KDE, what's the best widget engine out there?
<ravalox> Plasma looks great but there aren't that many widgets for it.
<lordrath> hmmm
<lordrath> i would have to look into it  give me a minute im helping someone else at the moment
<D-MAN> lordrath did that delete all user settings too?
<mooglinux> i havent tried KDE 4.1 or later yet. how is it shaping up?
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> are you using samba, or putty
<jrib> when I try to connect to google talk through empathy, the gnome foot moves for a while and then I receive "Network Error" in the gui.  I've disabled my firewall in case that was the reason but it has had no effect.  Logs/output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80626/
<ravalox> It looks wonderful
<lordrath> it should have
<ravalox> There just aren't that many widgets for plasma available yet.
<ravalox> But it's plenty fast and it looks great.
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> and, can you ping your guest from your host?
<Mal3ko> what does this cmd actually do? /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd stop <-- stopping pure-ftpd service or autostart?
<Mal3ko> init.d
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: i m using putty at windows.
<ravalox> I feel compiz is prettier overall, but KDE pares down quite nicely.
<mww113> I installed ubuntu with wubi and now I cannot chmod /host on ubuntu which contains the windows installation. It is currently chmoded to 777 HELP! This is dangerous.
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: ya i can ping my guest from my host
<mww113> I plan to allow people to ssh in but if they do they could screw up windows, which would screw up ubuntu!
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> so you know you can connect, have you checked your firewall settings on windoze side?
<elad`> Once I've installed bittornado and mldonkey, how do I launch them?
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: ya i did.. firewall works fine. :<
<joeb3_> LoveGuru, are you trying to ssh from a remote host to the guest system?
<mooglinux> elad`, they should show up in your applications menu. if not you can go to system -> preferances ->main menu and add them
<mww113> Can somone HELP?! this could compromise my system.
<Lemonwedge> whats the command to find what resolution my graphics card can handle??
<LoveGuru> joeb3_: i m trying to ssh from host to guest
<jrib> mww113: ask a question
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> idk, what about port fowarding?
<Lemonwedge> ^^^^
<k54buzz> hello
<elad`> Add them how?  I have no idea where they are.
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: i did portforwads in VMware :<
<joeb3_> LoveGuru, The nat is only for outbound connections from the guest.  use bridging so the guest has an ip on the same network as the host.
<mww113> jrib: I installed ubuntu with wubi and for some reason I cannot chmod /host which contains the windows installation it is currently chmoded to 777 <<very bad
<becker`> Hey, I added a user to test something and then removed it. I've logged in from ny old user now but all the files and my setup seems like they are gone. Can someone help me what to do please?
<jrib> mww113: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<RequinB4> Evolution fails to fetch my mail anymore, and I don't see what is wrong...
<Lemonwedge> how do i find what screen resolution my graphics card can handle?
<mww113> jrib: As root?
<jrib> mww113: doesn't matter
<simester> Help please - My Ununtu desktop is "Unable to mount [my USB hard drive]". I know it's because of how I removed it from my Windows laptop, but there was no "Unmount" option, so I just removed it.
<LoveGuru> joeb3_: well i never used "bridge" can i? and it will work for me ?
<Odd-rationale> simester: try force mounting it...
<D-MAN> lordrath are you still on?
<joeb3_> LoveGuru, yes it will.
<mww113> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d66d34113
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> one last question, why are you using ssh?
<simester> Odd-Rationale: What is that command please?
<joeb3_> LoveGuru, unless you want to setup iptables or some other firewall
<hikenboot> thanks found an alternate driver
<Odd-rationale> simester: unfortunately i forgot... isn't on the error message?
<hikenboot> have a great night everyone
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: well ssh is just for example.  i can't access to my sshserver, ftpserver, apache whatever i can't access from host to guest.
<jrib> mww113: you have to ask the wubi people.  It seems like /host is some wubi-specific thing
<nossralsuva> simester: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/deviceyourtryingtomount /mountpoint -o force      eg.. mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /home/Templates -o force
<mww113> jrib: Where can I find them?
<Odd-rationale> simester: somethings like "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1/ -o force"
<nossralsuva> simester: that was an example of a force mount
<LoveGuru> joeb3_; i really don't wan't to mess with iptables, because i dont have much idea/info about iptables.
<jrib> mww113: google for wubi, they have forums
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> so you want access to your ubuntu files not just from the local machine?
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: i want to access from any where not just from my local machine
<simester> nossralsuva" It says "Only root can do that"
<D-MAN> need to know how to completely remove wine from my system?
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> ok... you will need to do some configuring on the 'guest' side
<nossralsuva> simester: be sure to type sudo
<nossralsuva> simester: be sure to type sudo before typing the command
<RequinB4> Evolution fails to fetch my mail anymore, and I don't see what is wrong...
<hidzalot> how do you properly install adobe flash player so it will work ?
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: could you point me what exactly and where?
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<jrib> hidzalot: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<hidzalot> ok
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i know... i was just giving an example to someone...
<D-MAN> need to know how to completely remove wine from my system?
<Zoffix> Hello, have anyone managed to use any mail app on Ubuntu that would be able to receive mail from MS Exchange server?
<Zoffix> I know that Evolution tries to, but apparently it doesn't support MS Exchange 2007
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> do you have vmware tools installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale agreed.
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<simester> nossralsuva: It gave me a bunch of directions and options using the "mount" command - and it even shows up under "Places", but it still isnt mounted.
<cfedde> anyone with experience using zfs-fuse here?
<lordrath> D-MAN: sorry its taking so long  i am in the middle of a flash crisis
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: yea i do have
<Zoffix> cfedde, :)
<lordrath> D-MAN: Let me finish up and I will give you a hand
<mooglinux> who was having flash trouble?
<D-MAN> lordrath lol!
<Zoffix> mooglinux, I do, sometimes.
<D-MAN> lordrath thanks
<mooglinux> 32 or 64bit?
<Zoffix> 64
<RequinB4> Evolution fails to fetch my mail anymore, and I don't see what is wrong...
<Paddy_EIRE> RequinB4, which email service do you use?
<croddy1> the GIMP used to render text from imported SVGs using sub-pixel antialiasing. i found this extremely useful. sometime in the past week it has stopped, and now renders the text using grayscale antialiasing. how can I rasterize SVGs using subpixel antialiasing?
<Zoffix> I wonder if there is anything at all that supports Exchange 2007
<LoveGuru> D-MAN i think u need " sudo apt-get --remove --purge wine*
<RequinB4> PaddyEIRE: its gmail POP and aol IMAP
<RequinB4> PaddyEIRE the rest are working fine
<Paddy_EIRE> croddy, ask in the gimp channel
<croddy1> Paddy_EIRE: I believe it is an ubuntu issue, as the version of GIMP has not changed. I am willing to use any tool in the distribution.
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: any other idea?
<RequinB4> PaddyEIRE: hold on i think i fixed it
<percent20> ok, not really finding a lot of good info on this, but i have tried to use compiz. Problem is when i turn it on in appearances i lose my borders. Any ideas? or places I can look?
<newmansan> hello guys
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<newmansan> thanks
<newmansan> is this the place to get some tech support?
<RequinB4> newmansan: yep, throw out a question
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> is something close to what you want to do --> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-share-folders-with-your-ubuntu-virtual-machine-guest/
<Zoffix> percent20, "borders"? You mean window decorations?
<D-MAN> loveguru what happened i changed my screen rez and now cant apply changes in wine couse its off the screen!
<percent20> Zoffix, yea I installed compiz manager, and the window decorations is on.
<Maveas> Anybody who knows how DynDNS works? I need to set up a MX record
<newmansan> "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." how do i fix it?
<Zoffix> percent20, try: emerald --replace; if that fails, there is #compiz-fusion
<LoveGuru> D-Man: i m not familiar with "wine" but if u want help with wine u can ask in #wine  channel.
<genii> It's #winehq actually
<D-MAN> loveguru there is no one on that channel lol
<LoveGuru> ooops.. sorry ya its #winehq
<LoveGuru> my mistake
<joeb3_> Maveas, when you setup the host, there is an option for the mail exchanger.  That's MX.
<Paddy_EIRE> croddy, well if you intend on using gimp it would be a question for them... otherwise sorry I cannot help you
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: well ya i do access in my file.. in the same way. im talking about ssh thingy. :<
<Maveas> joeb3_: hmm, how do I do it?
<croddy1> I am not married to GIMP. I only want to render SVGs containing text to raster images using subpixel antialiasing. If there is another tool that can do this, I will use that.
<LoveGuru> joeb3_: what is the difference between NAT and bridge?
<athena> grrrr.... can some one help i'm like clueless when it comes to computers so the simplest task become hard
<lordrath> D-Man What problems are you having with wine?  aside from trying to get rid of it?
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | croddy
<ubottu> croddy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RequinB4> athena: just ask, what exactly is the problem?
<croddy1> criminy
<croddy1> if you don't know, say nothing.
<athena> flash player
<joeb3_> Maveas, click the "configure email routing button".
<croddy1> i am following all the guidelines in how to ask questions the smart way.
<deadlylife> hallo
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > croddy1
<ubottu> croddy1, please see my private message
<croddy1> if you haven't read it, you might consider it.
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | croddy
<D-MAN> lordrath i messed up screen resolution and now cannot apply changes couse they are off the screen?
<ubottu> croddy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> croddy1 please stop
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> what ssh cmd are you using 'hostname' 'ip'? are you using any modifiers
<joeb3_> LoveGuru, nat allows outbound connections using your host as the source address.  Bridging puts the guest on you local network, just like the host.
<deadlylife> I deleted /var/lib/dpkg
<deadlylife> Now I can't use apt-
<deadlylife> *aptitude
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: i m using putty at my host to get connection from guest. usgin host/port
<deadlylife> What should I do?
<joeb3_> Maveas, are you connected to www.dyndns.org?
<Maveas> Yeah
<deadlylife> I deleted /var/lib/dpkg
<deadlylife> Can someone help?
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> yes, but you are using vmware with a NAT, and also want to ssh to a 'guest' linux system. do you have /etc/vmware/vmnet8/nat/nat.conf
<newmansan> I can't get any sound. It says it can't find any GStreamer plugins and/or devices. Help?
<D-MAN> lordrath i tried deleting it but wen i re install wine it had the same settings as before
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > deadlylife
<ubottu> deadlylife, please see my private message
<Maveas> joeb3_: yes
<deadlylife> Jack_Sparrow, do you have any ideas about what to do or where I can find a default /var/lib/dpkg?
<joeb3_> Maveas, edit the host you want to add mx for.  Mail routing is at the bottom.
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: well no i dont have that location . becoz i installed my VMware in Windows. and i do have /etc/Vmware-Tools
<D-MAN> lordrath so if i could restore wine to its default settings i would be good
 * Benalex is away: ZzZz
<Maveas> joeb3_: ok, then?
<Jack_Sparrow> deadlylife Please try patience.. ask your question like you did and wait, dont keep repeating it every minute.  If you dont get an answer look at forming a better question
<lordrath_> anyone know how to connect to the winehq server on irc?
<mds58> sorry
<mroc> hi all.  i know kopete is a kde thing, but the number of people over at the kubuntu room is.....small, at best.   i need help with a webcam in kopete.  i have libjasper-runtime, but every request just ends with "no image received."  background messages in terminal are "X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3" and more.  can anyone please help?
<joeb3_> Maveas, click "yes, enable mail routing".  You get a box to enter the mx record.
<RequinB4> deadlylife: you can always reinstall as a last resort
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrath_ /j #winehq
<deadlylife> Does anyone know where I can find a copy of /var/lib/dpkg, I deleted mine?
<Maveas> joeb3_: I've got maveas.ath.cx as domain - what is my MX record then? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> or was that not what you really wanted
<lordrath_> do i type that in the server list  or what  i keep screwing it up  a little new to  irc
<mds58> cna anyone help me with a print utility problem I am having
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> idk man, have you tried to configure port forwarding on VMware NAT to allow forwarding of XX.X.X.XX:XXXX to 192.168.XXX.XXX:XX
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrath_ type that right where you just typed that line to me
<lordrath_> ok thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<joeb3_> Maveas, will maveas.ath.cx be the mail server?
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms : i did
<Maveas> Yeah
<joeb3_> Maveas, Then that's what you use.
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please tell me what to type in the command line in Terminal to run Serpentine?
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> sorry friend, I don't know.
<joeb3_> Maveas, mail must be sent to user@maveas.ath.cx
<alarond> DavidCanarias: did you get that flash problem sorted out? :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !info serpentine
<ubottu> serpentine (source: serpentine): An application for creating audio CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-5ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 163 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: Nevamind :) i tried all those things my self. but can't figure out. what/where i did something wrong
<DavidCanarias> alarond: For the moment I think so, thks for asking!!
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias did you type serentine in a term?
<joeb3_> Maveas, of course your mail server must be configured to accept mail fro maveas.ath.cx also.
<mds58> trying to add a printer through HPLIP utility in KDE desktop and it wont acknowledge my printer as being on or connected
<Maveas> joeb3_: I'm trying to install zimbra :)
<DavidCanarias> I've tried a few options but dont type in the right command obviously.
<Maveas> joeb3_: I'll just give it a try
<RequinB4> DavidCanarias: 'serpentine' without ' should work, if it doesn't type in 'whereis serpentine' and then use the full path.  for me it is '/usr/bin/serpentine'
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> ssh -p xxxxx maybe?
<mroc> any help for my kopete webcam issue? "X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3" and no image received. (sorry if it's a quick repeat...trying to be patient)
<joeb3_> DavidCanarias, /usr/bin/serpentine
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparow: Yes I did and up popped a lot of text and at the end :syntax error which I dont know what it means. Do you want me to paste the text?
<D-MAN> just wanted to tell everyone who helps on this channel thnx  linux rules!
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias did you look in applications...sund & video.. serpentinetype serentine in
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> also, this might help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973435
<DavidCanarias> RequinB4: joeb3: It tells me :  /usr/bin/serpentine /usr/share/serpentine /usr/share/man/man1/serpentine.1.gz
<RequinB4> DavidCanarias: run '/usr/bin/serpentine'
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias did you dl it yourself or from our repo
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparrow: Yes in Applications . sound and video appears Serpentine and I click but it doesnt start up
<RequinB4> !pm | athena
<ubottu> athena: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<adityag> ﻿is it possible to call a webpage using a shell script ?
<simester> Trying to mount a USB drive, but getting an "Unable to mount...". I typed in the suggest Force mount line after "sudo...", but I just get an extended list of "Mount" options and variations. Help please!
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias If you type serpentine in a terminal do you get any error?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias did you dl it yourself or from our repo's
<DavidCanarias> RequinB4: Did that and up came a lot of text at the end syntax error
<RequinB4> DavidCanarias: pastebin the text, and how did you install the program
<Takuya> Hey guys.. embarrassingly enough, my down key stopped working! :/
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias use the pastebin to post what all you get as output.. and answer my question about HOW you installed it
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparrow: yes the final line of text said syntax error and I installed from the Terminal as someone told me how to do yesterday, but it took forever to download.
<jrib> can anyone tell me an account type (gtalk, yahoo, msn, etc.) that they know works with empathy from personal experience?
<DavidCanarias> RequinB4. Will paste and I did the install thru Terminal which took forever! I will paste now
<lucax> did anyone have problems installing intrepid from sata dvds?
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, gtalk works well
<scunizi> jrib, is empathy sip?
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, they should all "just work"
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias which version of ubuntu and have you made any changes to your sources list
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow: I think he compiled a copy
<potwak> bye all. i'm leaving.
<jrib> when I try to connect to google talk through empathy, the gnome foot moves for a while and then I receive "Network Error" in the gui.  I've disabled my firewall in case that was the reason but it has had no effect.  Logs/output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80626/
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4 that is my thought too..
<Maveas> I don't get this
<Oloryn> or he may have done an apt-get from a Terminal
<lucax> cant install intrepid from sata dvdr
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias in a term type this..  sudo apt-get install serpentine
<Maveas> I'm getting an "DNS ERROR resolving MX for maveas.ath.cx"
<mds58> heas anyone here ever used HPLIP utility for KDE desktop?
<DavidCanarias> Jack-Sparrow:  RequinB4: Here is the paste link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/80643/
<Maveas> Capital F
<axisys> is there a pkg for citrix (ICA) client ?
<Takuya> any ideas about my down key?
<Jack_Sparrow> mds58 perhaps better luck in KDE4 or Kubuntu
<mds58> takuya:new keyboard
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: am I right in assuming I can just use my google account without doing anything extra?
<DavidCanarias> Jack-Sparrow I have just upgraded to 8.10 a couple of days ago. The only change I made was to install Serpentine
<Takuya> nah, it worked fine a little while ago
<joeb3_> Maveas, you can't use 192.168.0.10 in external dns.
<Takuya> like
<Takuya> maybe yesterday
<Takuya> it's just ubuntu :p
<FloodBot2> Takuya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mds58> I will try updating my kde thx
<exodus_ms> Takuya> do you have a number pad? can you use that one if the other is broke?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias in a term type this..  sudo apt-get install serpentine
<Maveas> Hmm
<Maveas> I don't understand
<noamsml> Is it safe to use ext4 with intrepid?
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, yes... although iirc you may need to make sure that gtalk is enabled in gmail
<Takuya> oh bah
<Takuya> I see what happened
<Maveas> joeb3_: I've redirected my firewall to the internal ip
<Takuya> apparently in intrepid ibex, the keycode for COMMAND has been remapped to down arrow
<Takuya> doh
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Spararow did that in terminal and told     serpentine is already the newest version.
<DavidCanarias> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded
<thiebaude> DavidCanarias: delete it
<Maveas> Can I force my VM to listen on port 25?
<axisys> i see someone suggested for a citrix pkg in Mar  in brainstorm http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4658/
<joeb3_> Maveas, when I do a dns lookup for your host it returns the 192 address.  You should use the internet address of your router.
<craigbass1976> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4837990  I went here to figure out getting my broadcom wireless working.  No love.  This laptop had feisty on it a couple of days ago and the card worked.  I upgraded to gutsy and it still worked.  Now in hardy, it doesn't
<thiebaude> and re-install
<Maveas> Which I'm using?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias use synaptic to purge and reinstall.. please also pastebin your sources.list
<DavidCanarias> Jack-Sparrow: RequinB4: Could it be something went wrong with the download last night as it took so long perhaps?
<thiebaude> exactly
<scunizi> craigbass1976, keep going and put intrepid on it.
<RequinB4> craigbass1976: what make? (run lspci | grep Broadcom)
<Maveas> joeb3_: I'm using my external IP :S
<craigbass1976> scunizi, really.... is there long term support?
<craigbass1976> 4306
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparrow: Ive learnt a lot from this chat, but how do I pastebin the sources.list? and How do I purge and reinstall please?
<RequinB4> DavidCanarias: Try reinstalling it
<RequinB4> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joeb3_> Maveas, "nslookup maveas.ath.cx" returns 192.168.0.10.
<thiebaude> DavidCanarias: sudo apt-get remove serpentine
<Maveas> lol
<Maveas> how? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias Open synaptic use it  to purge and reinstall.. please also pastebin your sources.list   and the results from lsb_release -a
<RequinB4> craigbass1976: you may want to upgrade to ibex and see if it works there (I can't verify if it does) but i have the tut for hardy
<RequinB4> if you wan tit
<freetown> hello all, can I get an official answer on the LTS of Hardy here?
<scunizi> craigbass1976, no.. but.. I had to use it for my new motherboard.. hardy didn't support the board but intrepid did.  knowing that Feisty worked for you and hardy doesn't .. well.. that typically means that if you did the upgrade path something got borked.. if you have a seperate /home you might consider a fresh install of hardy retaining your /home
<Maveas> joeb3_: have no idea how it does that? :S
<RequinB4> freetown: yes, ask away
<DavidCanarias> RequinB4: Jack_Sparrow: Just suggested that too! Great minds think a lot. What do I type in terminal? As thiebaude: said do I first sudo apt-get remove serpentine?
<craigbass1976> RequinB4, perhaps I need a reboot.  Where's the tut you speak of?
<joeb3_> Maveas, that's how you put it in, or your router.  Change it on the dyndns page.
<chmac> I bought a Lenovo ThinkPad a couple of years ago with an ATI graphics card. ATI linux support was dreadful at the time. Anyone care to comment if it's improved in the last 1-2 years?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias I have told you twice what to do and you want to do it your way so please feel fee to handle it
<freetown> RequinB4, okay, I suppose I want to know where can I get details about LTS of Hardy...and save you typing :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> chmac, no complaints here
<chmac> I'm considering a new ThinkPad and comparing the integrated Intel graphics with ATI's card
<thiebaude> DavidCanarias: you can use the terminal or synaptic
<chmac> Paddy_EIRE: What machine / card are you running? Which driver?
<Paddy_EIRE> chmac, although you may want to be more specific ;)
<DavidCanarias> Jack-Sparrow: I typed in sources.list and command not found.
<Jack_Sparrow> chmac try /j #ubuntu-offtopic  for discussion
<craigbass1976> scunizi, something got very borked...  This stupid laptop shuts OFF after a while, completely.  It did it during the gusty upgrade, and I forgot to shut the "feature" off on the motherboard.  Scrambled to fix the Gutsy upgrade, and got it, but then the same thing happened on hardy
<Maveas> joeb3_: how about now?
<RequinB4> craigbass1976: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Paddy_EIRE> chmac, integrated laptop ati radeon xpress 1100
<freetown> RequinB4, one I do want to know is...does LTS of Hardy mean that Hardy won't get no stuff?
<danktamagachi> i was wondering what the possible disadvantages were to upgrading to the .28 kernel? and would it throw off further kernel updates?
<chmac> Jack_Sparrow: Is it off-topic? Hardware compatibility?
<joeb3_> Maveas, 90.185.132.55
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias sources.list is not an executable.. it is a list of your sources.. and like I said please ask someone else or do it your way
<Paddy_EIRE> chmac, what's your card?
<Jack_Sparrow> chmac it is discussion.
<thiebaude> DavidCanarias: do a search in synaptic for serpentine and see if it's there, then remove it if it is
<craigbass1976> RequinB4, thanks.  That's the one I used to get 'er going in feisty, forgot the link though
<chmac> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks, useful to know, I'm looking at an ATI Radeon HD3650
<joeb3_> Maveas, not you have to put the mx record in.
<freetown> RequinB4, s/no/new/
<RequinB4> freetown: Hardy gets security updates but the other software in the repositories (ie the stuff you'll get your software from unless you know what you're doing) is all dated to 6 months ago
<joeb3_> Maveas, not - now
<Paddy_EIRE> chmac, check the forums for that card.. would be the best way.. there is also a hardware compatibility list somewhere.. hold on I will see if I can dig it up for you
<Maveas> joeb3_: I've installed some script for linux to login to dyndns - do you have any idea what's the scripts name is? i've forgotten already xD
<scunizi> craigbass1976, seperate your /home to a new partition and install fresh.. if there's nothing important on /home (as far as installed configurations) delete all your ~/. directories (hidden)
<freetown> RequinB4, six months of the latest in the ubuntu repos?
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparrow: Apologies if you feel Im not listening thats not the case. I did earlier go to Synaptic and remove ... and then reinstall is that what you mean? Still didnt work. I would like to pastebin my sources but dont know where to start to do it? Can you help please?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias NO, I need to call it a night..
<exodus_ms> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Cake-s> lol
<chmac> Paddy_EIRE: Swee, thanks. Searching the forums now. Last time the feedback was so harsh that I took the laptop back and swapped it for one with an Intel card :)
<DavidCanarias> thiebaude: I did this earlier to no avail. Still same problems it doesnt open.
<RequinB4> freetown: for the hardy repos all the programs are from 6 months ago plus any critical security updates since then.  Ibex is 1 month ago
<thiebaude> wow, thats a weird problem,david
<Cake-s> if there is one place in the INTERNET to lol
<Cake-s> it is here
<Cake-s> goodnight
<prahal_> Maveas, ddclient ?
<frnakc7> hi guys
<frnakc7> http://www.sexyemilie.com/?id=279775
<DavidCanarias> Jack-Sparrow: Understand how you fell. Its hard dealing with a newbie who doesnt know 100% what do like most of you highly experienced guys around here. Thks for your help til now.
<frnakc7> look a this girl
<frnakc7> http://www.sexyemilie.com/?id=279775
<FloodBot2> frnakc7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_EIRE> chmac, yeah I know what you mean... anyway look here to http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<joeb3_> prahal_, that sounds like it.
<freetown> RequinB4, okay...so...Hardy won't be getting say the latest kvm module, new kernels or libvirt then?
<Maveas> prahal_: haha, yeah, that's the one
<freetown> RequinB4, s/new/newer/
<craigbass1976> scunizi, new install.  I moved this lady off XP, and just trying to get it up to hardy.  She had older firefox and thunderbird, so I installed older ubuntu to make transfer easy
<craigbass1976> I'd rather not reinstall
<exodus_ms> DavidCanaries, please try to remeber that anyone that helps you is doing so on a volunteer basis
<RequinB4> freetown: IIRC hardy will get kernel updates, i can't give you a list of what exactly is updated, you'll have to look that up >
<craigbass1976> That's one of the perks of linux... you can usually fix stuff rather than the windows shuffle (backup, wipe, reinstall)
<scunizi> craigbass1976, did you create a seperate /home for her?
<chmac> Paddy_EIRE: I'll bookmark that site, thanks. Nothing for the hd3650 though. :(
<E4emacs4> exodus_ms, he's gone
<freetown> RequinB4, well...where do I go?
<anabolix> Im pushing 4 am and im tiered... anyways anyone know how to save a openoffice  (draw) file into a microsoft office powerpoint compatible file?
<craigbass1976> scunizi, there's /home and then there's a me folder, and a her folder.
<E4emacs4> he got pwned by the pirate lord lol
<chmac> I'm thinking this will take more research than a quick "anybody know if it works?" question :)
<Paddy_EIRE> chmac, you never know your luck :)
<noamsml> Has anyone here tried using ext4 with Intrepid?
<craigbass1976> I've got all her data on a thumb drive still from the windows backup, other than FF and TB
<Jack_> Hey guys, can I boot up ubuntu with the install disk instead of with boot manager?
<scunizi> craigbass1976, but is /home on a seperate partition on the harddrive?
<exodus_ms> E4emacs4> cool :)
<Paddy_EIRE> noamsml, stick with default unless you have more specialist needs...
<prahal_> craigbass1976, I bet there were some tutorial if not script to migrate FF profile from windows to linux (mostly path issues)
<jsjones96> DavidCanarias: try typing 'less /etc/apt/sources.list' to view your sources.list file
<mchelen> Jack_, yup it should work as a livecd
<Parvo> can i get CLI help here?
<DavidCanarias> jsjones96: Thks I will try this.
<Jack_> ok thanks a bunch mchelen
<noamsml> Paddy_EIRE: In the case of ext3, an FS > 50GB and a wish not to take forever  to scan it is "specialist"
<prahal_> Parvo, I guess so . Just ask :)
<freetown> Parvo, nah, this channel is for NEWBIES! :P
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: still no luck :<
<Parvo> haha
<craigbass1976> prahal_, well, I could dump these FF and TB profiles and have the newer versions.  I'd really rather just fix the wireless though
<prahal_> ah ok
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> did you take a look at that link I sent?
<mchelen> Jack_, it will not boot the installed Ubuntu though, for that use the recovery console
<Jack_> I'm getting ready to try out wubi too :)
<freetown> prahal_, i was joking!
<Paddy_EIRE> noamsml, not really
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: yep i did :<
<freetown> Parvo, just shoot
<Parvo> im installing on a hp eVectra 128 ram 8.4 g hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> Jack_ remeber that is a test drive not a lease
<siege> can sum1 help me about partitioning o0o...
<Jack_> ok hehe
<craigbass1976> RequinB4, lshw -C isn't working the way I think it's supposed to; I'm getting man page looking info when I run it
<freetown> Parvo, :-O
<mchelen> Jack_Sparrow, wubi works pretty well doesn't it?
<Parvo> its been sitting on selecting and installing software for about 30 min
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: but my windows ipconfig /all and my ubuntu ifconfig shows different things :< something is not gud.
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias> please try to be more respectful if the help you receive doesn't resolve your problem immediately. Others in the channel might not be so willing to help you next time
<freetown> Parvo, good luck getting GNOME on that box...KDE4 might run....
<Jack_Sparrow> mchelen I wont use nor recommend it.. too dangerous to itself and your windows install for my taste
<Parvo> going to try fluxbox from the cl
<Parvo> dont know if i should stop the install
<DavidCanarias> jsjones96: Here is the link ......  http://paste.ubuntu.com/80650/
<freetown> Parvo, you've got an ancient box...it's either put up or give up
<scunizi> Is there a software channel.. ?
<mchelen> Jack_Sparrow, huh there have not been many problems lately i heard besides issues resizing partitions, maybe it depends on hardware though
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparrow: Someone also helped me so here is the link if you'd still like to try and help please?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/80650/
<Parvo> thats what i was worried about
<powertool08> tonyyarusso: Are you available?
<Jack_> I'm going to install ubuntu 64bit. Anything I should know? Btw I have an ATI card. :(
<Paddy_EIRE> mchelen, wubi is not something I would stand by at all... you either want to do something right or not at all :)
<mchelen> Parvo, how much memory do you have?
<scunizi> Jack_, good luck.!
<Maveas> joeb3_: I'm still getting a DNS error :/
<Parvo> 128mg
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> I have no idea, I do aplogize but I have exhausted all resources I know of :(
<Jack_> Maveas lol
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: Apologies but I always try to be respectful. What have I said that's wrong?
<Maveas> Jack_: Mm, pretty LOL
<joeb3_> Maveas, the mx record is not there.
<LoveGuru> exodus_ms: so nice 0f ya .. thanks for all help.. i really appriciate :)
<Maveas> I don't understand
<Jack_Sparrow> mchelen the fundamental flaw is a crash that will let an ext3 filesystem loos on your ntfs drive..
<Maveas> How do you check that?
<exodus_ms> LoveGuru> np
<mchelen> Paddy_EIRE, for some people because it is easy to use that can make a difference between getting it working or not
<joeb3_> dig maveas.ath.cx mx
<RequinB4> freetown: the best I can do is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-July/000112.html
<mchelen> Jack_Sparrow, oh really that is good to know, can that occur often?
<freetown> RequinB4, i guess it's get support from Canonical then? :-)
<Maveas> Weird
<RequinB4> freetown: yes, i could have told you that
<Jack_Sparrow> mchelen how often can a nasty crash occur..  depends on the user.  read the wubi fac carefully and the problem is mentioned
<Paddy_EIRE> mchelen, because booting from a cd is too difficult :/  I dont think so... I would rather not leave my comp b0rked from wubi thanks... the livecd is too easy
<RequinB4> freetown: it's officially supported for a few more months
<scag> Hey, I have added a user to test something and then removed it. And now I logged in from my old username but I can't see my files and stuff. Can someone help me please?
<jrib> when I try to connect to google talk through empathy, the gnome foot moves for a while and then I receive "Network Error" in the gui.  I've disabled my firewall in case that was the reason but it has had no effect.  Logs/output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80626/
<RequinB4> freetown: I run it on all my boxes because I value stability and don't need ibex that much
<Maveas> joeb3_: I check "Yes, let me configure Email routing" and I enter "maveas.ath.cx" and check "Yes, use it as my primary mail relay"
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > DavidCanarias
<scunizi> I'm looking for a cross platform sip client.. any suggestions?
<ubottu> DavidCanarias, please see my private message
<Parvo> i'm going to wait it out and see what it does.
<Paddy_EIRE> mchelen, if they are silly enough to use wubi then come here for support I see it as a waste of time as we *Will Not* cover both OS's for support
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: No comment to my earlier remarks?
<Maveas> joeb3_: do I have to pay for that service? :S
<mchelen> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks will check it out, some people have an old windows box they don't care about but that is good to know
<joeb3_> Maveas, no.
<scag> Hey, I have added a user to test something and then removed it. And now I logged in from my old username but I can't see my files and stuff. Can someone help me please?
<LoveGuru> joeb3_: well wanna ask 1 thing. if i changed my connection type from NAT to bridge so i have to edit any file?
<freetown> RequinB4, I'm rolling out Hardy because it is the nearest thing to a LTS distro that supports kvm, virtio on Windows, and proprietary Nvidia drivers
<freetown> RequinB4, school desktops
<Parvo> i like the Nvidia drivers
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias> not my battle or the place to discuss, just remember that everyone here that helps does so on a volunteer basis, telling someone you appreciate only part of their help is rude
<joeb3_> LoveGuru, no changes. Just use an ip address on the same subnet as the host.
<mchelen> Paddy_EIRE, booting livecd might be a better suggestion, is it easy enough for any user to set up a dual boot with windows from there?
<joeb3_> exodus_ms, I was told the check was in the mail.
<Paddy_EIRE> mchelen, yes very
<freetown> RequinB4, about that supported for a few more months...you don't mean it won't get updated CDs/repos after that do you?
<RequinB4> freetown: the lesson is, you don't have to worry about things in an LTS release until its no longer supported.  The only thing you don't get is newer versions of non-essenial programs
<RequinB4> freetown: yes
<LoveGuru> joeb3_: tx.
<freetown> RequinB4, ouch...so...the list of non-essential programs is rather important to a point then heh....
<exodus_ms> joeb3_> yeah, and I have some ocean front property in arizona i would like to sell ya :)
<RequinB4> freetown: I would get ibex ifyou plan on having a big wireless network, but that's about it
<thiebaude> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> freetown anything that is very popular gets backported.
<joeb3_> Maveas, I just tried it with my account and it does not work. (mx)  Maybe they are charging for it now.
<freetown> RequinB4, nah, my problem is supporting Windows guests in KVM until I can blow their need away
<RequinB4> freetown: it's more important to figure out of if your boxes will work on hardy or not by what's on the boxes instead of looking at the changelog
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > scag
<ubottu> scag, please see my private message
<freetown> RequinB4, kvm, libvirt, ... :-D
<mchelen> Paddy_EIRE, it is related to ubuntu, even if then another method is suggested, can you recommend a guide for setting up dual boot from the livecd?
<Maveas> joeb3_: oh, thanks, good to know that I'm not the one F'ing
<Maveas> :D
<freetown> RequinB4, i don't buy stuff that won't work with Linux.
<Paddy_EIRE> mchelen, yes certainly just a moment
<hidzalot> http://www.sexyemilie.com/?id=303558
<RequinB4> freetown: http://allaboutubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/02/27/ubuntu-and-kvm-virtualization-understanding-the-long-term-direction/
<Maveas> joeb3_: I'm gonna try freedns.afraid.org
<Maveas> joeb3_: which records do I need besides MX?
<Jack_> 20minutes till ubuntu 64bit time!
<Paddy_EIRE> mchelen, this is the best I have seen yet http://apcmag.com/the_definitive_dualbooting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp_stepbystep.htm
<Jack_Sparrow> Jack_ Let the issues begin..
<scag> Hey, I have added a user to test something and then removed it. And now I logged in from my old username but I can't see my files and stuff.  I can still see them when I do "locate  <file>" but can't reach them
<joeb3_> Maveas, just mx to send mail.  Is your address static?
<Maveas> Yeah
<\Kira> Jack_: till ubuntu 64 time? Whats that mean?
<aprilhare> hey: i ant to disk image a harddisk which has a 32 bit install of ubuntu and overwrite it with 64 bit windoze vista. the first step is to backup the 32 bit installation (it still has files i want). how do I diskimage it?
<RequinB4> freetown: do some research on libvirt, though, the hardy version seems kind of inferior
<DavidCanarias> exodus-ms: I do know everyone does this on a voluntary basis and I hope to do the same one day. Everyones great here helping one another, but honestly I don't think my comment was rude. The person concerned helped me up to a certain point and I appreciated that as always!!! My intention was not to be rude under any circumstances OK?
<freetown> RequinB4, yeah...that is my main bone at the moment
<RequinB4> freetown: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/190904
<freetown> RequinB4, it needs a newer version to work with virtio i believe...running kvm from the command line at the moment to get what i want
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias> cool
<Jack_> \Kira it's the 64bit verison of ubuntu. A 64bit OS.
<RequinB4> freetown: then i guess you have your answer
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias> have you pastebin your sources.list yet?
<\Kira> Jack_: yeah, but what does the time for? Whats happening relating ubuntu64 in 20 min?
<RequinB4> freetown: keep in mind if you REALLY want hardy you can compile your own versions, but that might be tedious quickly
<freetown> RequinB4, well, i was hopin LTS would also mean getting newer versions of libvirt :-D
<spartan2276> Does anyone know how to increase the vdi file in virtual box
<Jack_> Oh i'm downloading it now :)
<mchelen> Paddy_EIRE, looks pretty nice, thanks it is good to know because sometimes trying to explain all the steps to people is difficult
<Jack_> I'm in windows vista right now
<spartan2276> *oes anyone know how to increase the vdi file in virtual box?
<DavidCanarias> exodus-ms: Thks.  Yes I did the paste. If you can help (and I would appreciate it very very much) it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80650/
<joeb3_> Maveas, yes. that's good.
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias one question .. did you upgrade directly from gutsy to interpid?
<Nappen> i need some bigtime help. i got ubuntu 8.04 update i want to use my mobile phone as a internet modem. i got a se w890i if it helps =) any one know how i can do it? i have search the internet all night
<Paddy_EIRE> mchelen, yes... although once they understand how to boot from a cd then partition.. they pretty much will be happy with that.. always continue to help those that you switch to linux as the start is the most difficult time
<DavidCanarias> Jack-Sparrow: As it happened I upgraded to intrepid a few days ago so did this from intrepid if that helps at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias read my question carefully..
<Jack_> Is anyone using Ruby in ubuntu?
<thiebaude2> DavidCanarias: did you upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias did you install hardy then intrepid afterthat
<Maveas> Hmm, it still wont work :/
<Maveas> I'm getting frustrated ............
<kenroy> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> thiebaude2 in sources list I see gutsy and intrepid mentioned and not hardy
<Maveas> When Zimbra asks for domain name it the "maveas.domain.com"?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Maveas
<Pnux> !session
<ubottu> Maveas, please see my private message
<freetown> is there an init scritp that will save current iptable rules and load them up on startup?
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<necro_> is there msn client that allows me to do video and audio conference?
<RequinB4> freetown: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt looks like you're going to want to run ibex
<Pnux> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<biouser> what GUI programs to write HTML?
<joeb3_> Maveas, use maveas.mooo.com.
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparrow: Apologies, I did the upgrade from Hardy to intrepid!!! Upps!
<outboard> is anyone here who knows anything aout how to find what processes are running ?
<Pnux> !libgd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgd
<thiebaude2> how do i change my nickname?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias bad moju
<freetown> RequinB4, IBEX? next in line to Hardy or Intrepid?
<mchelen> Paddy_EIRE, agreed, that is why wubi is so useful, with the livecd it looks like dual boot may be better to recommend
<exodus_ms> type 'top' in a terminal
<freetown> RequinB4, looking
<outboard> /nick <new nick>
<athena> GRRR!!!!
<thiebaude2> thanks
<DavidCanarias> Jack-Sparrow: Yes I had 8.04 then upgraded to 8.10 could that be the cause!!!
<exodus_ms> or, sudo apt-get install htop
<scunizi> anyone with experience with "linphone" sip client?
<napster> I've removed panel of switching desktop from my panel, now don't know how to back it
<Parvo> hmmm.... i guess i'm just impatient
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias 804 to 810 isnt a prob.. YOu had gutsy
<freetown> scunizi, yes...
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparrow: Yes I was working with 8.04 then upgraded to 8.10
<RequinB4> freetown: interepid ibex is it's full name
<Paddy_EIRE> mchelen, yeah.. wubi just gives users the wrong impression.. its not intended really for long term usage
<freetown> RequinB4, oh...ibex looks scary...
<DavidCanarias> Jack-Sparrow: I really thought I was working with Hardy........ is that not 8.04????
<exodus_ms> right clickon panel click add to panel
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias  I see no signs that you had 8.04 only 7.10 and 8.10
<RequinB4> freetown: try looking at the wikipedia page for ibex.  they are freaky animals
<scunizi> freetown, what do you think of it.. I'm trying to find a way of connecting ekiga to my dad's machine (windows) and looking for a client for him that supports voice/video
<freetown> RequinB4, ubuntu can do...image-update from hardy to ibex?
<napster> I've tried but not found in the list
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias look at the source list you posted..
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparrow: Well in that case I don't understand that?
<RequinB4> freetown: ? You can upgrade either by reinstalling, from a mounted ISO, or from the server
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias so yo never ran gutsy?
<SiVA_> hey
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SiVA_> "apt-get install" only installs one program at a time... how would I build up a list of different programs I want installed, then issue the download procedure just once? I want to download install a bunch of stuff while I'm sleeping
<freetown> scunizi, I run an asterisk box...so on an ancient centos 4 i use linphone for sip...for video...ekiga + that old video conferencing program on Windows is probably the way to go...
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparrow: I originally downloaded Gutsy that's true, but then upgraded to Hardy for quite some time and decided to upgrade to Intrepid.
<Jack_> Anybody have ubuntu working with an ati video card?
<thiebaude> hmm
<RequinB4> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<freetown> scunizi, not sure if MSN messenger has taken over the programm...i've even forgetten the name
<exodus_ms> sudo apt-get install <package_name> <package_name>
<joeb3_> SiVA_, apt-get install prog1 prog2 prog3.  It will install all dependencies
<Pnux> ﻿(00:53:42) ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about myself <= hes a bot, what could we expect?
<outboard> ok now how do i kill a running process ?
<tin> does any one here like to eat food?
<SiVA_> oh so easy
<SiVA_> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias ok, that is the answer to the question I asked ages ago....
<biophile> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<exodus_ms> use F9 to kill process
<Pnux> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<SiVA_> how can I query apt-get for part of a package name? I want to install mysql but don't know exactly what the package is called
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias I see no signs of hardy in your sources.list but they can be edited and changed.
<thiebaude> outboard: you can in system manager
<jrib> Pnux: what?
<grot> ubottu: "does anyone know..." does sound like the start of the real q.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joeb3_> SiVA_, apt-cache search mysql
<Pnux> no no, wasnt that jrib
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparrow: We eventually got there because of my ignorance, sorry it took so long!!!  Is it then that Serpentine isn't the right repository software to use for CD burning?Could that be the problem. Should I use something that's better suited.
<Pnux> sorry
<SiVA_> sweet
<scunizi> freetown, linphone is still around and gpl'd.. looks like it works on linux and windows.. they even have a screen shot of using ekiga's stun server
<jrib> Pnux: please don't use !ops unless it's an emergency
<Pnux> i didnt know it meant something
<freetown> scunizi, on windows? no idea about that :P
<Pnux> sorry x,x
<Jack_Sparrow> Pnux Yo woke up a lot of people..
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparrow: OK I think in that case we are getting somewhere!!! Would editing and changing anything help the situation or do you think I should just forget Serpentine.
<SiVA_> wierd.. I don't see mysql server listed in the results
<freetown> scunizi, linphone worked for me...x-lite didn't
<scunizi> freetown, yep.. http://www.linphone.org/index.php/eng
<joeb3_> SiVA_, just type mysql
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCanarias I would rebuild your sources.list, update the aps and purge then reinstall serpentine
<jrib> when I try to connect to google talk through empathy, the gnome foot moves for a while and then I receive "Network Error" in the gui.  I've disabled my firewall in case that was the reason but it has had no effect.  Logs/output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80626/
<athena> ...
<SiVA_> found it.. thanks
<joeb3_> SiVA_, I see mysql-server and mysql-common
<SiVA_> sorry
<RequinB4> Pnux: its generally not a good idea to use ! commands you don't understand anyway, if you must experiment then msg the bot
<freetown> scunizi, looks like i have fallen behind the times
<freetown> is there an init scritp that will save current iptable rules and load them up on startup?
<Lagos> There's a question. If I have multiple writers using a file descriptor opened with O_APPEND, will it be safe? My suspicion is it depends on the File System. I think it won't be safe over NFS.
<scunizi> freetown, it's even in the ubuntu repos.. :)
<jrib> !iptables > freetown
<ubottu> freetown, please see my private message
<joeb3_> free_loader, iptables-save >filename
<freetown> joeb3_, i don't care about taht command...i want to know if there is an init script that will also take care of loading automatically on boot the saved rules
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias> reference this link before you update, purge etc -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781352
<DavidCanarias> Jack_Sparrow: I hear clearly what you are saying, but I am clueless as to how would I even begin to do that. I thought upgrading to Intrepid would help avoid some of the problems I have been having, but it seems to have created another one. I am thinking of going over to Linux Mint, maybe it would be easier for me (only because I am a newbie) to delete Intrepid and install Mint from a CD.  ????? What do you think and thanks again f
<joeb3_> free_loader, you have to write the init script
<aprilhare> how do I create an ISO image file of a harddisk partition using ubuntu? I want to disk image an old
<freetown> joeb3_, fine, i'll go borrow the one from RHEL...
<aprilhare> old ubuntu 32 bit installation ;)
<jrib> freetown: the link ubottu gave you tells you how to do it...
<DavidCanarias> exodus-ms: Thks for your help too! I will take a note and do some serious reading. I have lots to learn yet to get to your standards!
<alexserver> how can i fix my dvd player so i could get dma mode ?
<freetown> jrib, guarddog creates an init script?
<alexserver> how can i fix my dvd player so i could get dma mode
<jrib> freetown: no
<freetown> jrib, oh the link...looking
<athena> ....
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias> take a look at the link I sent, Set some time aside and read it thoroughly...
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: incidently what does the term purge mean?  Certainly will read the link. Thks again.
<alexserver> how can i fix my dvd player so i could get dma mode
<freetown> jrib, interesting. thanks
<Pelo> anyone know how I can change the theme for root ?
<alexserver> can somebody help me ? i have troubles on enabling dma mode for my dvdrw
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone know of a good link to find out if a certain printer has drivers available for Intrepid?
<Pelo> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<freetown> is there a way to shut network manager down? it's getting in the way
<exodus_ms> DavidCanarias> that is why I sent the link, it will explain a lot of the questions you have. 'purge' will remove all packages listed, their dependencies and remove all configuration files
<exodus_ms> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Pelo> freetown, http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<athena> ...
<DavidCanarias> exodus_ms: Thanks a million, now I fully understand!! Cheers
<napster> >>>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80655/
<freetown> sigh, i guess i have to walk through the init scripts...
<exodus_ms> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pelo> freetown, pay attention I gave you a link to the cups database
<Lord`Saladin> I am having a rather major problem at the moment, in relation to GIMP... Whenever I click to open it, I get the "Opening GIMP etc etc" message at the bottom of the screen, then nothing happens after it goes away... Even the GIMP process isn't running. Any ideas on a possible cause and/or solution anyone? This is quite an issue as I use GIMP for web design for work.
<napster> please checkout my problem and how i can solve it? >>>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80655/
<exodus_ms> try opening in terminal -v
<jrib> Lord`Saladin: try from a terminal
<Starnestommy> napster: do as the error says and run sudo dpkg --configure -a   in a terminal
<Pelo> Lord`Saladin, , try this,  open a terminal and start gimp from there , just type gimp, see waht error msg comes up
<athena> does any one play evo
<napster> Thanks
<exodus_ms> laterz everyone...
<Lord`Saladin> I get a window pop up that says "Welcome to GIMP 2.2 installation"? Surely that is wrong... I just upgraded to Intrepid, so it SHOULD be Gimp 2.6, right?
<Paddy_EIRE> athena, Evolution Mail??
<athena> no
<Pelo> Lord`Saladin, try  sudo apt-get intall --reinstall gimp
<Paddy_EIRE> athena, oh.. this is not a teen chat room
<athena> i know it's not
 * tyta is here
<Paddy_EIRE> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<outboard> Official Ubuntu Support Channel Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: correct, can you pastebin apt-cache policy gimp please
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Yeah, no problem. What is the pastebin link again?
<macjason0607> guys i'm on ubuntu but i put kde as my wm
<macjason0607> does this channel support it ?
<Lord`Saladin> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: paste.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> macjason0607, you would be better off in #kubuntu or #kde
<ziroday> macjason0607: kde specific problems are in #kubuntu, to install the kde desktop you can do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80657/
<Joshooa> Can anyone help me try and fix my nvidia drivers? I tried upgrading them and now I don't have direct rendering and can't play WoW, but desktop effects still work
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: according to that your version of gimp is a 2.6. When you open a gimp window and go to Help > About what version does it say?
<jon5000> Hi.  Anyone knowledgabele about getting a scanner to work? (Brother MFC685CW; wireless; printer working fine)
<freetown> Pelo, and what does cups have to do with Network Manager?
<Pelo> freetown, sorry wrong nick
<ziroday> Joshooa: upgrading them how?
<freetown> freetown, np
<Pelo> jon5000, most scanners should work with xane , have you tried it
<athena> i pity the fool
<tv_boy> http://mg.pov.lt/xorg.conf
<Pelo> freetown, I mean I had the wrong nick I thought you were the guy with the printer question
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: It doesn't. When I click on the GIMP icon from Programs > Graphics, it doesn't load. I get the "Starting GIMP etc" message at the bottom of the screen as though it is about to work, then that goes and nothing happens.
<freetown> Pelo, sure, no problem
<jon5000> xane?
<jon5000> no i have not
<Joshooa> ziroday: I went to NVidia's site and followed the directions and shutdown gdm, did sh NVIDIA... and started up again, and now it wont work.
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: ah sorry, was not aware of that. And running gimp from the terminal produces an errors?
<Pelo> jon5000, sudo apt-get install xane
<ziroday> Joshooa: why did you do that?
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: No, no errors. However, the problem lies in that it comes up with a "GIMP 2.2 Installation" window.
<ziroday> Pelo: jon5000 the program name is xsane and it is installed by default
<Pelo> ziroday, thank you for the correction
<Joshooa> ziroday: I forgot exactly why now, I did it a while ago, but I had a reason.
<aprilhare> how do I create an ISO image file of a harddisk partition using ubuntu? I want to disk image an old ubuntu 32 bit installation :)
<slimg00dy> He should be able to access his scanner if its installed in CUPS through Xsane.
<Joshooa> ziroday: But I've tried using Restricted Driver Manager and I can switch from 177 and 172 but it doesn't matter, glxinfo | grep rendering brings back no.
<Pelo> later folks
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: right, well you should be at version 2.6 of gimp not 2.2. Try do sudo apt-get remove gimp and then reinstall it.
<Lunis> ok so real quick, how can i calculate how big i can make a partition and keep it within the first 1024 cylinders?
<Lunis> stupid old bios
<jon5000> hmm.  terminal says i already have xsane.  where do i find it/how do i use it?
<ziroday> Joshooa: right, well can you please remove the drivers you installed from the nvidia website and install the ones via Hardware Drivers
<slimg00dy> Applications/Graphics.
<arrayrand> is it possible for me to detect if someone accessed my pc via a live ubuntu cd?
<ziroday> jon5000: or you can just type in xsane
<jon5000> found it.  opened it.  "no devices available"
<Joshooa> ziroday: I did that
<slimg00dy> Arrayrand: If someone accessed your PC remotely or locally?
<ziroday> Joshooa: so correct me If I wrong, you are now running the drivers from the ubuntu repo's and not custom installed ones?
<arrayrand> locally
<Joshooa> ziroday: Correct
<Joshooa> ziroday: and wine tells me  API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 177.80,but this NVIDIA driver component has version 177.82.
<arrayrand> i run windows xp. However, i want to detect if my pc was accessed via live ubuntu cd.
<ziroday> Joshooa: and you are certain you have removed the nvidia drivers from the site
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Removed and then installed gimp again... Typed in gimp in terminal, and the same thing occurs
<athena> hehe
<Joshooa> ziroday: Well, I did sh to install them, and then used restricted driver manager and selected to use the other ones again, so they are re-enabled. Other than deleted the original file from nvidia I don't know how to uninstall the other drivers
<booksbuggy> is there any way of disabling the ink test page?
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: okay. in your home dir is there any files named .gimpsomething?
<booksbuggy> is there a way to disable the ink test page?
<mneptok> !repeat > booksbuggy
<ubottu> booksbuggy, please see my private message
<ziroday> Joshooa: when you downloaded the ones from the nvidia website there was also an uninstall script. You need to remove them as the two different driver versions are conflicting. This is why we strongly recommend you don't install the drivers from nvidia.com
<xman360> hey guys! anyone know how to get my automounted devices to show up on the desktop?
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: I will take a look. Also, here is the terminal output for when I did the fresh install of GIMP
<jon5000> how do you set up the scanner so that xsane finds it?
<athena> this is boring
<arrayrand> slimg00dy: why?
<ziroday> athena: you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: In my home directory, I have a .gimp-2.4 folder.
<Anacranom> I have been using ubuntu since 6.10, currently on 8.04 and holding there, every time i cold boot or restart my PC as soon as it gets past the post, it prints "ERROR2ERROR3" and will sit there the time-out set then check for network boot-etc, if i hit "enter" right away it will continue to the grub menu list and i can boot as normal, i looked at the /etc/fstab and has that there as well, not sure how to resolve this, any help
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: hmm okay. and no other folders?
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: No other folders with gimp in them, no.
<ziroday> !scanner | jon5000 read this
<ubottu> jon5000 read this: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<trav> Trying to connect to a Windows PTPP VPN.  Download pppdaemon, tried using kvpnc without much luck.  Anyone have any experiences with this?
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: why what?
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: okay, do mv ~/.gimp-2.4 ~/.gimp-2.4.old and then try start gimp again
<joeb3_> trav, pptp-client.  Are you running gnome?
<trav> no, KDE
<trav> I'm on kubuntu
<trav> I tried pptp-client too
<trav> no luck
<trav> although I didn't try it as root
<Joshooa> ziroday: I don't see anything on the site about an uninstall script
<matt> connect irc://#sex-chat
<joeb3_> trav, if you are using network-manager, it has a plugin for pptp.
<seuaniu> haha
<kto> Hola
<trav> joeb3_ Gnome network manager? I'm on Kubuntu
<ziroday> Joshooa: one moment
<seuaniu> topic
<arrayrand> slimg00dy: you asked remotely or locally.
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Same problem using both methods of opening GIMP - terminal (2.2 installation) and menu (nothing happens)
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: is anything outputted in the terminal?
<joeb3_> trav, network-manager-kde will work
<Lord`Saladin> When I just type in 'gimp'? Nope
<trav> joeb3_ got a url?
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: it just doesn't open?
<joeb3_> trav, sudo apt-cache install network-manager-kde network-manager-pptp
<joeb3_> trav, sorry. apt-get
<trav> joeb3:  how did you just come up with that command?
<joeb3_> trav, apt-get ?
<trav> no how did you know the name of the package?
<joeb3_> trav, apt-cache search network-manager
<arrayrand> accidently left. did anyone respond?
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: That is correct... When I try to open gimp through the Applications > Graphics menu, it shows up at the bottom with the "Starting GIMP" message/status thing, then it goes, and nothing happens, the program doesn't open. If I just type in 'gimp' into the terminal, I get the 2.2 installation window thing.
<trav> network-manager-kde is already the newest version.
<trav> network-manager-pptp is already the newest version.
<Jack_> Be back soon guys
<joeb3_> trav, is the icon in the system tray?
<trav> yes
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: what does gimp -v say?
<trav> the green globe
<joeb3_> trav, click it. then vpn connections
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: GIMP version 2.2.11
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: have you installed gimp manually before?
<trav> I don't have anything called "vpn connections" when I right click
<trav> joeb3: I read somewhere I have to use the gnome network manager.  I tried that as well
<Mal3ko> in bash script, do we need to put quote in echo text? eg echo "hello world" or just echo hello world?
<joeb3_> trav, left click
<trav> I know
<trav> I did
<byonix> lord saladin sholat jumat
<trav> the same context menu comes up for left click and right click
<ziroday> Mal3ko: both will work, however quotes are recommended. More bash help in #bash
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: "arrayrand: is it possible for me to detect if someone accessed my pc via a live ubuntu cd?"  Remotely, yes, even though you're not using your HDD, your running on RAM which doesn't any any other security measure, least I don't think.  So it should be just as easy to get in, however doing any damage is probably not possible because there is no logical disk the OS is running on.
<trav> so I did sudo /usr/sbin/nm-applet
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Yes, yesterday I believe, in an attempt to solve the problem I am having - I downloaded the 2.4 packages and installed them manually.
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Could that be causing the problem?
<trav> and configured using the gnome nm-applet, didn't work
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: very likey, and I presume you are running intrepid?
<nintendork32> !daemon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: is it possible for you to see that, probably not, unless you have firestarter running and checking your connections.
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, i think you are misunderstanding me. I run windows xp. However, i want to know if someone accessed my pc via live linux cd.
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: I am now, yes. I just finished the upgrade about twenty minutes ago... I upgraded hoping it would fix the problem, but it didn't.
<gleesond> anyone know a tool for remaping the quick launch key on an eee pc?
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: Oh, that's different, the only way to see that is through your firewall, even if someone is running a live cd and access's your computer via internet, they're still going to have an ip address, but its hard to tell if they did it through a live cd.
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: hmm, I recommend you sudo apt-get purge gimp and all gimp related programs and then manually delete all gimp files you can find.
<arquebus> gleesond- #eeepc is a good freenode channel for that
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Gimp related programs? Any in particular?
<shirro> hardy->intrepid broke bluetooth mouse. have removed and paired again but pointer not moving. not sure how to debug further. HAL is a huge mystery to me. have been googling but can't find answer
<trav> joeb3_  :25 ubuntu pptp[11254]: anon log[usage:pptp.c:127]: /usr/sbin/pptp called with wrong arguments, program not started.
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, no i mean locally. So, say someone boots my computer from a live linux cd, and copies files from my harddrive to a usb key. Could i detect such an act?
<gleesond> arquebus: thanks
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: gimp-data, gimp-help-common, gimp-help-en and libgimp2.0
<joeb3_> trav, http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-debian.phtml#configure_by_hand
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: No that's impossible, there isn't anything running that logs anything at that poing.
<slimg00dy> point*
<joeb3_> trav, that's the manual way.  no gui
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: so it would be impossible to trace that.
<trav> joeb3_ no that gets logged when I try and connect using the gnome network manager
<nintendork32> i sudo apt-get install daemon to hopefully make daemon running easier, how do i use it?
<trav> and kvpnc
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Should I purge those as well?
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: if possible yes
<arrayrand> even through say the bios? lenovo thinkpads don't log hardware connect (usb drives) or timestamps of when a computer was booted?
<joeb3_> trav, did you setup a connection?
<trav> yes
<arrayrand> I know in the recover utility it has a database of connected devices. However, i don't know if that data is being pulled from a windows log file or what.
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: The Bios only holds hardware configurations, its not meant to log anything.
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Okay. Will I need to reinstall those manually again?
<shirro> anyone know how to find out why bluetooth mouse not working after hardy->intrepid? just need a place to start. assume it is something to do with HAL
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: have you searched and made sure you removed all gimp files. Like the ones in your home dir and /etc/gimp?
<daedhel> hi there
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: If it could do that I doubt it would log which files have been copied, I think that feature is just meant to be there to see which device was last connected when the OS crashed.
<daedhel> is there anyone knowing thunar, wich is XCFE4's file manager?
<Delicates> Anyone knows what ulimits does the init process have and where they are defined?
<ziroday> daedhel: the people in #xubuntu will do
<robb_m> be back in a few
<shaze> I beg and plead to all you great all-knowing geeks, I have a Grub related question, may I ask questions here?
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Not yet, but I will be doing that once I have finished removing all the packages, before I try reinstalling
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: please :)
<daedhel> ziroday; they are dead...
<ziroday> daedhel: you just have to wait
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, yes, but if i saw a usb device was connected, then i know someone accessed the computer..
<shaze> Hello? Can I please ask a Grub/XP-MBR related question here?
<shirro> is there a better channel to ask about bluetooth mouse breakage in intrepid?
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, so my question is. do you think this data is being pulled from a windows log file?
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: If that recovery utility recorded something that didn't need the Windows OS to boot I doubt its from the windows log file.
<ASrock> yep
<Some_Person> Why is GParted on the hardy live cd not seeing the partitions on my drive?
<crabgrass> hi, i'd like to rip a DVD directly to a single, large .vob, but the dvd uses angles and vobcopy can't handle those. anyone know of another way to do this?
<ASrock> Some_Person: what kind of drive? what filesystems?
<Some_Person> Some kind of SATA drive. Nautilus sees the partitions.
<Some_Person> Has some NTFS drives, an ext3 drive, and a swapspace
<mchelen> crabgrass, proabably you do not want 1 big vob, and any dvd player should accept the original file layout
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, i didn't say it did.
<Some_Person> But GParted claims it is just one big unallocated drive.
<sunil_> hi all. I've got a fresh install of ibis. I've just installed a new ati card, installed it's drivers with synaptic, and rebooted. How do I now enable the advanced desktop settings ?
<ASrock> Some_Person: is ubuntu already installed or are you trying to install it?
<crabgrass> mchelen: no, i do. im going to use mencoder to get it down to a manageable size once i get it ripped
<jon5000> ubotto:  thanks for the links. through them i was able to find a link to a deb file that brother put out specifically for my scanner.  installed it, but still not recognized.  perhaps this has to do with the fact its wireless?
<Some_Person> I am trying to do some partition editing.
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: Does that recovery utility need windows to start?
<Some_Person> It is already installed
<Anacranom> I have been using ubuntu since 6.10, currently on 8.04 and holding there, every time i cold boot or restart my PC as soon as it gets past the post, it prints "ERROR2ERROR3" and will sit there the time-out set then check for network boot-etc, if i hit "enter" right away it will continue to the grub menu list and i can boot as normal, i looked at the /etc/fstab and has that there as well, not sure how to resolve this, any help
<crabgrass> mchelen: done this a thousand times before (closer to 30, really), but ive only run into problems with dvds that use seperate angles in the same title/chapter
<ASrock> Some_Person: why dont you use nautilus then?
<mchelen> crabgrass, what program are you using
<Some_Person> ASrock: Since when can nautilus delete and resize partitions?
<crabgrass> mchelen: im trying to use vobcopy right now, but its output is glitched
<aetherith> hey anybody having trouble installing the flash plugin lately?
<JulioNeto> does anybody here use Gnash? I'm using it now but it doesn't run any youtube video :/
<sunil_> under heron, advanced desktop settings was in the preferences menu. Anyone know how I can find it now ?
<ASrock> Some_Person: sorry just assumed it was a partition editor wasnt sure what it was
<necro_> ubuntu hangs
<Some_Person> ASrock: nautilus is the ubuntu file manager
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, no. However, it could be accessing log files which were on the harddrive.. ?
<IdleOne> sunil_, prefs>appearance
<ASrock> Some_Person: try qparted im not posotive but i think its available with synaptic
<ice_cream> oo cool, i like the concept of gnash
<Flannel> !info qtparted | Some_Person, ASrock
<ubottu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 204 kB, installed size 704 kB
<arrayrand> Actually, if i remember correctly, it looks like it was accessing the special partition created by the utility for reformatting. It seemed to be a file which had accrued all the data.
<Some_Person> Any idea why GParted is not working though?
<threatrix> can someone help me with an issue im having with an external hard drive
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: So, I should remove EVERY single file that is related to GIMP?
<mchelen> crabgrass, it looks like vobcopy does not support multi-angle
<crabgrass> mchelen: indeed. know of a similar program that does?
<sunil_> IdleOne: Durn. I tried that, and the screen flashed for a moment. Then I got a message that just said "Desktop Effects Cannot be enabled".
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: obvious files yes, if not sure ask. Removing the /etc/gimp and ~/.gimp-2.4 are a good start
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: If that recovery utiilty doesn't need the OS to boot that means it runs right after post, so if someone did connect the USB then it would detect it, but since it doesn't record whether it pulled files or not, I doub there's any other way to see if that's act was done.
<Some_Person> So do I need QtParted, or can we get GParted working?
<sunil_> Damn - I just got a new card because I wanted the desktop effects.
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: there aren't many programs that run after post and before OS boot that could do such logging.
<slimg00dy> doubt*
<nintendork32> i sudo apt-get install daemon to hopefully make daemon running easier, how do i use it?
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, so you are saying there aren't windows log files which the utility could be accessing on the harddrive?
<mchelen> crabgrass, there a lot, check out http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/547667
<crabgrass> mchelen: checking it out, thanks
<threatrix> I set a mount point for my external hard drive in nautilus and well it will not mount now because it was an error any way I can fix this
<trav> what's the best linux drive imaging program?
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: No, because windows was not booted when live cd's are running, so registry, drivers, services, nothing was running from the Windows OS, it was just off.
<trav> anything file based like ImageX?
<IdleOne> sunil_, then you probably need to install drivers for your video card
<Saga_> As of right now, do CheckGmail works with hosted domain?
<sunil_> IdleOne: Ive already installed them via synaptic, and then rebooted.
<crabgrass> mchelen: well, looks like mplayer's -dump feature will do the trick
<crabgrass> now i just need to figure out decryption
<Some_Person> QtParted isn't working :-(
<mchelen> crabgrass, ok cool, i have heard good thing about dvd::rip too
<nickrud> Some_Person, a silly question maybe, but is the partition(s) you're working with unmounted?
<Some_Person> "Critical error during ped_disk_new!"
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Alright. Well, I did a search for gimp in Nautilus, and I am getting a lot of repeat file names, ie: gimp20.mo gimp20-libgimp.co and gimp20-script-fu.mo. The files are in the usr/local/share/locale/**Various Abbreviations here**/LC_MESSAGES folders, and then just a load of image files and HTML files.
<Some_Person> No partitions are showing up in GParted
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, i understand that in order for the device to be detected, the utility can't rely on windows log files if it was connected via a live cd. However, i'm simply trying to determine if the utility aggregates its data via windows log files or independently. Then, once that is determined, i can know if the device was connected or not. Regardless if it was within the windows operating system.
<Some_Person> And yes, nothing is mounted
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: you can remove those. If not sure then rename them to something else
<crabgrass> mchelen: ach, just tried that one. waaay too much hassle, i'd just like a command-line program. once i figure out how to do something, i make little bash scripts to do it for me, and GUIs dont work too well for that =D
<kranny> msg <nick> help
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: There is also a gimp.applications and gimp.keys text file
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, so my question to you, is it possible this utility is in fact simply pulling data form a windows log file? Within the utility, it contains alot of other data about my operating system, so i would presume so. all the way down to installed programs, etc.
<nickrud> Some_Person, I had a problem once with a disk, where gparted showed nothing.  sudo fdisk -l told me my disk partition tables were fubar'd. Maybe you'll get a useful error message also
<woody86> is there a linux equivelent to myscribe?
<jimmio> Wow, that's impressive. Wine can run Left 4 Dead (not well... but it can run it still...)
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: if not sure, rename them to something like gimp.applications.old
<kranny> hello evryone
<crabgrass> hi
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: Well if the utility detects devices without needing windows to boot then the utility is not pulling your windows log files.
<Fear> What is a program that will run an .avi file that is mpeg 1 layer 3? I've have totem-Gstreamer Media player, but cannot get them to show the .avi file.
<mchelen> crabgrass, ah ok sure
<Saga_> Question -- CheckGmail works with hosted domain?  I can't get mine to work.  I wonder if that's just me or Gmail API.
<kranny> got problems wih my graphics
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: it shows your installed programs?  Then I would suspect it would do both.  Pull windows log files and create its own.
<IdleOne> Fear, try vlc
<crabgrass> mchelen: thanks for the assisst
<Odd-rationale> Fear: try vlc or mplayer.
<Some_Person> fdisk -l looks fine
<Fear> I tried mplayer, I'll give vlc a shot, thanks!
<IdleOne> Fear, have you installed libdvdcss2?
<ice_cream> mplayer failed?  o.O
<nickrud> Some_Person, next I'd try downloading the gparted iso, burning a disk and usit that
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80682/
<IdleOne> !dvd > Fear
<ubottu> Fear, please see my private message
<\Kira> I have 2 gigs of ram and a dual core proccesor, but yet games lag terribly (even native linux ones). I think its my graphics card thats slowing me down, what do you guys think.... It is a custom built PC. My cousin pretty much stuck a bunch of powerful stuff into a shitty machine. She didnt change the graphics or proccessor, though.
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, just to clarify. It's not showing only currently connected devices. It seems to be displaying all devices ever connected.
<kranny> help installing nvidia drivers in ubuntu
<Some_Person> ugh, no place selling CDs are open now :-(
<crabgrass> Fear: i just today found ogle, try that one too
<kranny> the driver that hardy has in its repository is givin problems
<comradekingu> Some_Person, try Unetbootin
<threatrix>  I set a mount point for my external hard drive in nautilus and well it will not mount now because it was an error any way I can fix this
<slimg00dy> arrayrand:  So if you were to connect a USB drive before windows boot and run a live version of Linux from the USB, does it log that USB drive after you're done using it?
<IdleOne> Fear, talk in here please
<Some_Person> TestDisk actually rewrote my partition table after I screwed it about a month ago. Could that have caused this problem?
<nickrud> threatrix, you mean you made an error in the dialog window, like using a  / ?
<threatrix> yeah
<threatrix> and now I cant mount my drive
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, i only have on usb drive which is currently already in the log, so...
<IdleOne> Fear, please chat in this window.
<arrayrand> Although,i haven't tried disconnected it to see if it is then removed from the log.
<nickrud> threatrix, gconf-editor /storage , you should find the mount point defined there and you can edit it
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80684/
<arrayrand> I planned test exactly what you mentioned here shortly.
<threatrix> thanks nickrud
<Some_Person> This is the output of running gparted
<nickrud> Some_Person, scd0 is usually a cd-rom drive
<Some_Person> Well, still, GParted shows sda as being an unpartitioned drive
<Some_Person> What does it mean by "Can't have a partition outside the disk!"?
<keithclark> hmmm....no sound with alsa, suggestions?
<mankash> how dat file is used by modpost
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: Did you use that USB drive before using Windows?
<nickrud> some weird cdrom error I'd guess ;) /joke
<Saga_> CheckGmail -- Does it work for you (Hosted Domains)?
<Some_Person> QtParted produces this when I click on /dev/sda: Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<Parvo> !vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, what do you mean?
<louzer> OK here is my situation: 1. I am on Macbook Pro. 2. I was using Mac OS X and Ubuntu happily with the help of refIt and GRUB. 3. I used to boot and see the refit menu, and if I select Linux it would take me to GRUB and I would boot from there. 4. I deleted my swap and moved & resized my Linux partition and I created an NTFS partition in the free space. 5. Then when I booted I saw refIT menu, I selected Linux, but all I would see is "GRUB" and
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: For example, if you had a Live version of Linux on your USB drive, and ran that before windows started, would it log that the USB drive was loaded?
<Some_Person> Any fix for my problem?
<Lagos> Do you have a chance to hit 'e' or some other key, louzer? It sounds like grub's menu.lst might be referencing partitions whose numbers have changed.
<jeet> hi
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, i'm not sure. I only have on drive, and it was showing up as detected. however, it was already connected, but it looked like an old usb drive of mine was showing up as well which was not currently connected.
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Do I REALLY need to go through and remove all the icons etc, or just the files that seem important? Well, either remove or rename.
<arrayrand> one*
<louzer> Lagos: no , i cant type e. The screen says GRUB and that sall
<keithclark> ok, I assume that alsa does not work with my system.  No problems.
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: just the ones that seem important.
<ice_cream> icons =D
<jeet> how should i increase the speed of downloading
<jeet> i m trying to download torrent files
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, so having only one drive, i don't see how i could test if a drive is detected without booting into windows...
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: Then I'd say that it only pulls your windows log files.
<arrayrand> since my only drive is already in the log.
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: Though windows log files won't tell you if there was a transfer in the process.
<Some_Person> Hang on, I think I found the problem. Is evident in the fdisk -l output
<ASrock> jeet: you contact your isp and request a faster connection
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, all i need to know if a device was connected to the pc.
<Some_Person> Lines 4 and 12: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80682/
<JulioNeto> I have installed gnash in Firefox but it doesn't open any YouTube video... is it normal?
<keithclark> let me try pclinuxos and see if it works
<Some_Person> Seems like the extended partitions covers an extra cylinder that doesn't exist
<smokewon> hey there i followed this guide here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing-on-ubuntu-machine.html how do i update the dns cache though?
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: Well you're trying to find out if someone ran a live version of Linux right?  You can't find out using that utility because windows didn't log it, it wasn't running.
<ASrock> JulioNeto: open synaptic and search for flash there should be one that says something like flashplugin-nonfree ...install that
<Some_Person> How do I fix this?
<louzer> Lagos: I cannot press "e". All I see is a rting "GRUB" in the top left corner and it stays like that
<JulioNeto> ASrock, I won't use flash.
<JulioNeto> Adobe Flash Player
 * JulioNeto is runing Hardy
<lovinglinux> Hi. Does someone know a command to convert time in seconds to HH:MM:SS format?
<Lagos> man date
<ASrock> JulioNeto: well thats how i got youtube to work on mine so if flash isnt your problem than i dont know whats goin on
<benbloom> how do i check active ports?
<lovinglinux> Lagos: thanks
<Lagos> You can give it a format and tell it to convert from another date format string.
<arrayrand> slimg00dy, so you have determined it is pulling from windows log files?
<smokewon> hey there i followed this guide here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing-on-ubuntu-machine.html how do i update the dns cache though?
<JulioNeto> Vimeo don't work and any other video site so
<benbloom> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<benbloom> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<slimg00dy> arrayrand: Yes that's what it looks like because it can detect your programs installed, which won't help to tell if someone was running a live version of linux.
<smokewon> !update dns cache
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ASrock> JulioNeto: just humor me and try it
<smokewon> !dns cache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns cache
<Lagos> I think you want 'date -f +%s <number of seconds>, LL.
<Some_Person> Anyone know how I can fix my problem?
<Lagos> 'date -f +%s <number of seconds>'
<JulioNeto> ASrock, try what? Adobe's player?
<nickrud> ohh, that's fast man date parsing. I hate that one ;)
<ASrock> JulioNeto: flashplugin-nonfree
<Lagos> Ah, but wait. date -r <seconds> should be easier.
<JulioNeto> ASrock, I can't install it... I have tried all ways... nothing works
<keithclark> Yes, it works out of the box on that machine.
<nickrud> Some_Person, no, sorry. But, knowledgeable people pass through here regularly; I'd compose a question that includes the link to your fdisk output and ask it every 10 minutes or so
<ASrock> well have you tried adobe's then?
<JulioNeto> ASrock, yes
<slimg00dy> JulioNeto:  What's the error message when you try to install it?
<JulioNeto> Firefox doesn't recognize it :/
<ASrock> JulioNeto: you need to close firefox then reinstall flashplugin-nonfree then open firefox
<Lagos> louzer, I don't know what to say to help. Try booting off a LiveCD (I believe that's doable on a MacBook), checking the filesystem on your Linux partition and making sure the numbering of devices still matches up to what's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lovinglinux> Lagos: 'date -r <seconds>' gives me "No such file or directory" error
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Most files are renamed, should I also do the .deb files?
<dn_> dd /dev/zero'ing the drive was pretty quick
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: don't worry about the .deb files
<JulioNeto> slimg00dy, well... in the oficial repository case (the 9th one) it can't download the tarball from adobe's server (I don't know why) [erro 404] ... and in the 10 ... nonthing happen
<dn_> i tried using gparted to set up the partitions i want but something went wrong and one of them was "corrupted"
<dn_> so i'm doing the /dev/zero again
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Alright. All done then. What should I do now? Try reinstalling?
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: just do sudo apt-get clean and then sudo apt-get install gimp
<JulioNeto> FIrefox doesn't recognize the Flash Player 10
<JulioNeto> :/
<louzer> Lagos: OK
<JulioNeto> and now Gnash doesn't work too ^^
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Alright. Just out of interest, what does the sudo apt-get clean do?
<dn_> if using gparted ok? or should i have just got straight into a fresh ubuntu install?
<slimg00dy> JulioNeto: Have you tried the Deb/RPM file from Adobe's website?
<nickrud> dn_, either works
<JulioNeto> what is necessary to use Gnash on firefox?
<btoogood> JulioNeto what version of ff do  you have
<sysrpl> hey all
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: clears all those .deb files. They are cached there so if you remove and then reinstall something you don't have to redownload it
<tin> Lord`Saladin: run apt-get with no args to get a help screen
<JulioNeto> slimg00dy, EVERYTHING
<nickrud> JulioNeto, a willingness to not see most flash content
<tin> clean - Erase downloaded archive files
<dn_> nickrud: thanks
<JulioNeto> btoogood, 3.0.4
<dn_> anyway, it's rather late
<dn_> night all, thanks for the help
<prohna> fresh install and whenever i startx i get a resolution of 1360x768 even though the highest option i have in xorg is 1024x768
<btoogood> JulioNeto ok, mine does and runs good
<keithclark> ok, another system....how to get microsoft digital sound system USB to work?
<prohna> i can use xrandr and change it to 1024 no problem but it doesnt stay if i restart x
<slimg00dy> JulioNeto:  Don't have gnash installed while having the Adobe .Deb installed, they cancel each other out, least they did for me.
<JulioNeto> btoogood, but I'm in Hardy
<JulioNeto> :/
<btoogood> JulioNeto yip so am I
<JulioNeto> slimg00dy, I have done everything
<louzer> Is (hd0,2) same as /dev/sda2 ?
<dinx> morning
<JulioNeto> btoogood, :/
<JulioNeto> btoogood, the 10 one?
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Thanks for that one. Also, it says the following are suggested packages:  gimp-help-en gimp-help libgimp-perl gimp-data-extras - Should I also install those afterwards?
<nickrud> louzer, no, that would be sda3 (the hd0 starts counting at 0, sda at 1)
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: you don't have to, but you can if you want to
<btoogood> JulioNeto yip i did a fresh install, used the repo list from another site and did a apt-get update then a dist-upgrade a nd installed flash and it worked
<louzer> nickrud: thanks
<keithclark> ok, thanks for listening.
<slimg00dy> JulioNeto: So I assume you've also installed the flashplugin-nonfree?
<nickrud> keithclark, welcome to the wonderful world of linux sound. Much better than the past, but still a problem
<keithclark> nickrud, not a problem.
<keithclark> nickrud, still dual booting
<Lord`Saladin> keithclark: Problem solved?
<keithclark> Lord`Saladin, nope.
<JulioNeto> slimg00dy, yes
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, nah, sounds like he's found a usable hack ;)
<prohna> fresh install and whenever i startx i get a resolution of 1360x768 even though the highest option i have in xorg is 1024x768
<JulioNeto> btoogood, oh! could you tell what site is it?
<nickrud> prohna, how about posting a link to the xorg.conf?
<btoogood> JulioNeto www.ubuntuguide.org/
<prohna> nickrud: where could i upload it?
<nickrud> prohna, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Lord`Saladin> keithclark, nickrud: Give me a moment, I have a nice tutorial I used to solve my sound problems when Ubuntu started using Pulse.
<ZCool> ÓÐÖйúÈË£¿
<keithclark> Lord`Saladin, no way to just switch back?
<prohna> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80691/
<Roasted> Using Samba, how fast are the average transfer speeds from 1 computer to another on a LAN?
<prohna> btw this paste thing is very cool
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, I've been very lucky with sound; first I had a card that did hardware mixing (stuck with that for years) and now I have an hda that actually has decent config already
<bzerk1> hey, Ive recently installed 8.10, I use a VX Nano mouse and sometimes in firefox the rightclick of the mouse does weird things with links. Has anyone else found this happening to them?
<Lord`Saladin> keithclark: Not that I'm aware of, but to be fair, once you have pulse working, it is much better than ALSA; it just takes a fair bit of playing around to work. In my experience anyway. Here is the link, though: http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2008/05/23/skype-microphone-problem-and-complete-pulse-audio-setup-in-ubuntu/
<nickrud> prohna, your definition is off; a sec while I refresh my memory (Depth 1 is wrong for sure)
<nickrud> prohna, probably just needs to be 24
<Lord`Saladin> Keithclark, nickrud: That worked for me, and I believe it includes installing the Pulse Audio Device Chooser which is a great tool.
<keithclark> Lord`Saladin, Thanks, but way too complicated for me.
<Saga_> I'm having issues with CheckGmail apps.  Apparently GMail changed their API -- Does CheckGMail work for anybody else here?  (Hosted Domain!)
<Lagos> Linuxlover, my apologies. I was thinking of the BSD tool.
<btoogood> i have one problem with 8.10 it doesnt allow me to connect to the internet at all, not even through the live cd. But no problems with any other version only 8.10
<bzerk1> Saga_, Yes it works for me.
<Lord`Saladin> keithclark: Nah, you'll be fine... Just follow it step by step. I will PM you my IM details, if you like; in case you have any problems?
<Saga_> bzerk1, Version 1.13 ?
<Roasted> no samba users here????
<keithclark> Lord`Saladin, Simpler to reboot into windows.  Thanks though!
<bzerk1> actually, no 1.12*
<prohna> nickrud: for some reason this exact xorg.conf worked fine with the install i just installed over
<bzerk1> Saga_, I used apt-get to install it
<prohna> only difference is that this is ubuntu server with just fluxbox install
<Saga_> Did you ever try the newest 1.13?
<bzerk1> nope sorry
<nickrud> prohna, just changing default 1 to default 24 should do the job; the Default depth looks for 24
<Lord`Saladin> keithclark: That as may be... But wouldn't you rather use Ubuntu? That guide doesn't actually take too long to do, in all fairness; and I'm still a relative newbie to Linux
<keithclark> Lord`Saladin, I use Ubuntu for everything but sound.
<prohna> nickrud: alright gonna restart x
<prohna> nickrud: thank you
<bzerk1> Anyone else had problems with the vx nano and firefox under ubuntu 8.10?
<btoogood> bzerk1 i have with my ethernet
<nickrud> prohna, it'd been so long since I did an xorg.conf file here, a nice flash from the past ;)
<bzerk1> btoogood, a Logitech VX Nano mouse?
<Lord`Saladin> keithclark: Well, use it for sound too... I'll give you some help as well, should you get stuck. The dude that wrote that tutorial was good - it all was very easy to follow.
<prohna> nickrud: this computer doesnt have a video card that ubuntu will see
<Lagos> date --date='1970-01-01 00:00:00 UTC + <number of seconds>' should work for you.
<btoogood> bzerk1 nope
<prohna> so every install i do i have to mess with xorg to get things working
<nickrud> prohna, ah, nice old stuff then
<keithclark> Lord`Saladin, where to start for just sound support?
<ekontsevoy> WTF: nslookup resolves a name just fine, but ssh says 'name unknown': http://pastie.org/331603
<Roasted> Any Samba Users?????
<Lagos> date --date='1970-01-01 00:00:00 UTC + <number of seconds>' +%T
<xenoterracid1> ubuntu have an actual IRC client installed by default?
<arya> haiiii
<xenoterracid1> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<keithclark> Lord`Saladin, you know what?  I read it over, it involves make things and other advanced stuff.  Not for me
<keithclark> Lord`Saladin, sorry.  Thanks though.  When Linux becomes easier, I shall be there.
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, interesting blog that; I've not gotten the mic to work. Wonder if it's adaptable to intrepid. I may experiment with it.
<lovinglinux> Lagos: thanks a lot. I found an example in the web...date -d '2008-12-05 <seconds> sec' +"%Y-%m-%d %T"
<nickrud> xenoterracid1, pidgin does irc, but I prefer xchat
<Lord`Saladin> keithclark: Alright, no worries.
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<keithclark> Lord`Saladin, gotta get things easier!
<Roasted> Anybody here use clonezilla?
<kindofabuzz> i have WP installed on my home server, but when it sends mail out it sends internally. do i just need to sed up a mail server or something?
<xenoterracid1> nickrud: yeah I'm using pidgin, didn't see xchat in programs
<xenoterracid1> how do I get a 'run' prompt in gnome
<bzerk1> xenoterracid1, remove xchat-gnome and apt-get install xchat
<xenoterracid1> it's alt-f2 in kde
<nickrud> xenoterracid1, same
<keithclark> Lord`Saladin, Otherwise, Windows works just fine.
<Saga_> bzerk1, Do you, by any chance, know where profile for CheckGmail stored on?
<nickrud> xenoterracid1, if you don't see xchat in synaptic, you need to enable some repos
<prohna> in fluxbox alt-f2 minimizes all windows
<nickrud> !hardysources
<ubottu> In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<E4emacs4> just think of terminal as a Enormously, advanced "run box" ;)
<nickrud> xenoterracid1, those instructions work for intrepid also
<bzerk1> Saga_, no sorry.. What is the problem you are having?
<prohna> xenoterracid1: i always keep irssi installed just in case as well
<Saga_> bzerk1, I'm trying to sign in using hosted domain name.
<prohna> if i have issues and cant say get into x i can try and get here and find help
<Roasted> Come on, somebody. Clonezilla. Who's used it?
<Saga_> I ran the command with -hosted=blah.org
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: Yeah, I got it to work first time for me using that blog... It was a good guide. And I don't see why it shouldn't work on Intrepid... Only thing I can see that would pose a problem was if the ppa repos haven't been updated.
<Saga_> Seems like I should delete the profile first... probably.
<bzerk1> Saga_, not a gmail.com address then?
<Saga_> bzerk1, No.  Hosted domain.
<bzerk1> hrm.. Not sure then
<Lagos> Ah! I once used it briefly for a research project, Roasted. A friend was trying to do file system code formal verification. We looked into using it to capture on disk state.
<B0BBY> having an issue with sound-juicer. Output format doesn't show mp3. But profile shows mp3.
<Lagos> But we abandoned it when we found simpler solutions.
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: And maybe a change of package names in Intrepid. But, I think it'll work fine if you just check the repo he gives near the beginning
<castillo> is there any artwix fonts in repository??
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, yeah. I expect most packages are still around, but the sound ones can change radically between releases
<kes0> Hello iam banned on ubuntu-se can someone help me pls?
<Jack_> I just installed ubuntu without the bootloader. What do I type in to boot my install from the LiveCD?
<nickrud> kes0, ask in #ubuntu-irc
<kes0> I was just telling a joke in ther :p
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: Ah. I see.
<kes0> Ok thx
<Roasted> Lagos - I'm confused over something. I'm currently trying to use it on the spare computer behind me that I borrowed from work. I'm trying to make an image of my XP install with all of our work programs on it. But it keeps saying the disk is somehow mounted and must be unmounted to work.  Yet, I manually unmount it in the command line and it STILL gives me the same error.
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: I installed GIMP again, also installed the suggested packages, and I am getting the exact same problem still.
<JulioNeto> ttks :D Otacon22
<JulioNeto> sorry
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: When I try through both the menu and terminal
<xenoterracid1> update manager won't do a dist upgrade will it?
<Lagos> Debugging is the art of trying to tell a story and finding where the story went wrong. Some immediate things I would try: run 'mount' without arguments and be sure that it doesn't appear. Make sure I'm using Clonezilla in the right way--Am I trying to clone the correct partition? Am I accidentally telling it to WRITE to a mounted partition?
<ridha> Hello peeps, I have a simple question: I have a 1 TB hard drive that I used to store data on in Windows, how can I use this hard drive and the data therein with a fresh ubuntu install?  I'm new to Linux :(
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, what errors? And, when you uninstalled gimp, did you get all it's packages?
<xenoterracid1> 'cause dell didn't give me a reinstall disk and I don't feel like fixing things now
<mker> I use openssh-server for sftp, is there a way to see what is being downloaded? any log?
<PeterFA> I have a friend who just installed Ubuntu and she has a screen resolution of only 800x600.
<PeterFA> How do I enable the higher reses?
<prohna> lots of fun
<nickrud> PeterFA, what kind of video card does she have?
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | PeterFA - this might help
<ubottu> PeterFA - this might help: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ridha> would anyone be available to assist with a storage related query?
<Fear> vlc worked for running my .avi file (mpeg 1 layer 4), ty odd-rationale, Idleone and the rest of those with advice
<mker> ridha, you won't find out unless you tell us what it is you need help with
<nickrud> Fear, then you should be able to play it with mplayer if you get the w32codecs, and totem if you get the gstreamer plugins
<ridha> I'll go again :)
<ridha>  vlc worked for running my .avi file (mpeg 1 layer 4), ty odd-rationale, Idleone and the rest of those with advice
<ridha> * tuxtor (n=tuxtor@190.148.130.117) has joined #ubuntu
<ridha> uhh, thats not it
<nickrud> ridha, just using the up arrow should page though your previous lines ;)
<xenoterracid1> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<prohna> nickrud: im having weird artifacts on screen like parts of windows that disapear when i move the mouse over them
<ridha> I have a 1 TB drive that I used to stote data in my Windows OS.  How can I use this HD and the data in it with uBuntu 8.10?
<ridha> will it be visible as a HD like it would in Windows, and can I access all the data on it freely?
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: Yeah, I got all the packages... And the problem I'm having is that when I try to open GIMP through the Applications > Graphics menu, it comes up with the "Starting GIMP" window thing at the bottom of the screen, and then when it goes away, nothing happens and GIMP doesn't open. Then, if I try to open GIMP through the terminal, I get a "GIMP 2.2 Installation" screen, which isn't right, of course, as I should be
<Lord`Saladin>  on the new version as I'm on Intrepid.
<[Sarai]> Hi! I have an HP pavillion tz2000x running Ubuntu (intrepid) and I'm having an issue with the sound. It beeps a lot, but other than that it does not play sound- i.e. no music, etc. I think it must be a driver issue but I'm not sure what to do
<Neurologic> ridha, If it's internal, it will be visible under the Nautilis or Dolphin system, to mount it automatically
<Lord`Saladin> ridha: Yes, you should be able to. Someone correct me is NTFS support still isn't native.
<ridha> if it is, then there shouldn't be an issue I think
<Neurologic> Lord`Saladin, no it is, I move things back and forth between windows and linux all the time
<E4emacs4> [Sarai], its prolly more of a Pulseaudio server issue
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, you got libgimp2.0 and gimp-data on your purge?
<Neurologic> It is, don't worry =)
<Lagos> I'm not sure if I understand the question, but I believe by default, Saladin, NTFS support is available but not for writing.
<[Sarai]> E4emacs4: what can I do?
<ridha> so if I connect my sata 1tb drive to my ubuntu install, it will be recognized and usable instantly?
<PeterFA> VGA compatible controller: nVidia GeForce 7150M <-- nickrud
<Lord`Saladin> ridha, I believe so... Let me double check for you.
<Neurologic> Ridha, gods willing ;) Yes it /should/.
<ridha> thank you
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: I believe I did.
<E4emacs4> ask the gurus here about that [Sarai] , i did it the 'noob' way and just disabled pulse audio lol,  prolly not recommended :)
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, you'd have to name them explicitly
<E4emacs4> what ever works eh?
<[Sarai]> E4emacs4: I should note I'm a linux n00b, I don't know what a pulse audio /is/! Have a recomendation for a guru to ask?
<xenoterracid1> where can I manage windowing effects (compiz)
<nickrud> PeterFA, try system->admin->hardware drivers, and enabling that driver.
<nickrud> !ccsm | xenoterracid1
<ubottu> xenoterracid1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<E4emacs4> nope [Sarai] just ask, if someone knows they'll reply :)
<[Sarai]> Okay
<xenoterracid1> nickrud: I think they're installed where are the appearance settings
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: Seems I didn't do a purge for them... the packages were removed automatically, according to the terminal output though.
<[Sarai]> Uh, question for the floor then. I apparently have a problem with my pulse audio server on my HP pavillion tx2000z computer running Ubuntu. I cannot get it to make sounds other than beeping. Is there a solution and can you frame it in works my linux n00b mind can wrap itself around?
<nickrud> xenoterracid1, system->prefs->advanced desktop settings, or something like that (not installed here, but it starts with advanced ;)
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, ah, aptitude?
<Drstroker> hi i had a question, running backtrack 3 based on ubuntu, how do i go about getting the video to work on my dell latitude xt, i'm in console but can't startx i've got a ATI® Integrated Graphics Radeon Xpress 1250
<Neurologic> !ubottu Pulseaudio
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neurologic> Oop, lol
<[Sarai]> lol
<Neurologic> !Pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Neurologic> !ESD
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: I did a sudo apt-get purge gimp
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<[Sarai]> thanks, nl, I'll check that out
<Neurologic> Sorry for bot spam, just wanted some information
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, then you didn't get the others, unless you ran an apt-get autoremove afterwards
<nickrud> !msgthebot > Neurologic  ;)))
<ubottu> Neurologic, please see my private message
<PeterFA> nickrud, when she enables it, does she have to restart x?
<Neurologic> nickrud, thanks =)
<nickrud> PeterFA, reboot, actually. It uses a new kernel module, the simplest way to activate it is to reboot
<SpacePaul> help
<E4emacs4> [Sarai], did sounds work in your 8.04? (or is 8.10 your first ubuntu?) If so..what's in 8.10 that you need, that 8.04 doesnt have? *hint 8.04 rocks* and its Long term support :) (LTS)
<Neurologic> nickrud, Was useful to [Sarai] as well, or I would have, we're trying to figure out her sound problem, except I'm a noob =(
<Lord`Saladin> ridha: NTFS read/write support is available by default. You just need to do a quick install for the GUI config, which you need to 'activate'the write support. Here is a link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G - And the actual line you need to put into the terminal is: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<[Sarai]> E4emacs4: 8.10 is my first ubuntu and I have been using it for a week max,...
<ridha> Yay!  Thank you (shukran) much Lord'Saladin!
<nickrud> Neurologic, no problems at all, just poking fun at the bot spam comment
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: So, if I do a sudo apt-get purge gimp libgimp2.0 gimp-data and then a sudo apt-get auto-remove afterwards, that should remove everything?
<nickrud> yes. But if you name them explicitly in the initial purge, you don't need to do the autoremove.
<E4emacs4> [Sarai], ok well just incase you cannot get your sound working you could always try the tried and  true 8.04, but that would be a last ditch effort. since you already have 8.10 now.
<Lord`Saladin> ridha: No problems... Sometimes, after you are used to something, you forget what you had to do to get it to work - I guess you take it for granted... But, pleasure to be of help.
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: Okay.
<[Sarai]> E4emacs4: oh I should also mention I used WUBI to install it
<Lord`Saladin> Nickrud: Let me try again.
<Sareth> I'm looking for infomation on update-initramfs and crypttab. Anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<E4emacs4> ok [Sarai] well it kinda slows down around here at this out (they all live in Europe or something )  so just keep asking your question someone will get to you :)
<[Sarai]> E4emacs4: thanks. I don't want to be a pain
<E4emacs4> out=hour
<jasonbc_> woopy doo - oh no i got in trouble in the ubuntu forum ...shit
<nickrud> the sound people I know are definitely asleep by now
<Neurologic> Same lol
<nickrud> !language | jasonbc_
<ubottu> jasonbc_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: Haha... I don't know which time zone you are in, but the sound people where I am are not going to be asleep for much longer. i was up all night doing this upgrade and trying to fix the GIMP issue.
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, best one is east coast america, others in europe. LA here.
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: Ah, I see. I'm in England.
<Lord`Saladin> So, it is 6am here.
<Neurologic> Indeed it is.
<E4emacs4> hey nick im just north of you central cali
<Neurologic> You're up early.
<E4emacs4> nickrud*
<Drstroker> any know how i x to work with ATI® Integrated Graphics Radeon Xpress 1250
<Lord`Saladin> Neurologic: Nope... I am up late... Been awake all night
<Neurologic> O_O
<nickrud> E4emacs4, lived in sacto area. Too hot up there for me ;)
<Neurologic> I work today, (1 AM here) I can't stay up that late
<E4emacs4> aye that it is
<Lord`Saladin> Neurologic: Ah, that makes sense. I am up so I CAN do some work once this GIMP issue is fixed.
<nickrud> Drstroker, system->admin->hardware drivers should get you the most up to date driver in ubuntu for your ati
<E4emacs4> i was born in Van Nuys nickrud :)
<ridha> perhaps another question or two before I being installing Ubuntu...I have an EVGA 780i motherboard; will the Driver CD that came with it install all the necessary drivers (binaries?) for ubunto 8.10, or will I need to download and install drivers manually?
<Sareth> Does anyone know anything about encryption in 8.10?
<nickrud> ridha, the drivers for it should be in the kernel. You won't be using the ones on the disk that came with the motherboard
<ridha> excellent, that would be painless...thank you
<mker> Sareth, just ask what you want to know
<Lord`Saladin> ridha: It should do... But, the best thing to do is just set up a dual boot for now... That way, you will know if everything works. Is what I did when I first made the move to Ubuntu
<ridha> I want to stay away from dual boot for now, and virtualize other OS's once everything is setup...I have a notebook with XP in the meantime
<Sareth> I added a drive so naturally I added an entry to crypttab to open it on boot. however update-initramfs says there is an invalid entry in crypttab -
<Lord`Saladin> ridha: Fair enough.
<Sinister> anyone good with artwork im looking for a mascot for my web page skunkmilk.com
<ridha> Suse worked ok when I created a dual boot a while ago, hopefully all will go well again this time :)
<Sareth> wine 1.0 took aways any need i had anymore for windows
<Lord`Saladin> Sareth: There's no need for Wine, in my experience.
<Sareth> anyways, I cant boot normally into my system until I get my crypttab sorted out
<nexus23> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave  can someone for the love of god tell me how to fix this nothing on the forums has helped
<Lord`Saladin> Sareth: There's plenty of software out there that does the exact same as Windows software.
<nexus23> and i have nothing open that would be using alsa
<Sareth> Lord Saladin, Rosetta Stone is why I use it.
<Ropp> howdy all
<Ropp> I am trying to install ubuntu and having some trouble
<Lord`Saladin> Sareth: And unfortunately, I won't be able to help with the crypttab problem, as I don't even know what it is. Lol
<Lord`Saladin> Ropp, what is the problem?
<nexus23> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<nexus23> what causes this
<Sareth> Lord`Saladin, thats alright. Im just hoping someone will and while I wait maybe i can help others
<Cryp71c> Is there anyway of telling which graphics firmware ubuntu 8.1 ships with? On my laptop ubuntu works wonders but w/ other distros it doesn't, and I'd like to find the name of that firmware that's being used.
<Ropp> well, I select install ubuntu and the progress bar scrolls back and forth then fills about half way- over a period of about five minutes- then I lose video.
<Ropp> after that not much happens
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: No luck... Still opening GIMP 2.2 when I do it from terminal.
<Sareth> Cryp71c, Its a driver issue. what graphics card do you have
<Lancelot> what's the port for the transmission bittorrent client?
<Lancelot> is there a default one?
<Lancelot>  /how do i find mine?
<timboy> somehow my up arrow got remapped to print... I go to keyboard shortcuts but it shows proper print button... help please
<Sareth> Lancelot, the best thing is to use a random one.
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, very very strange that. try moving your .gimp dir out of the way
<Lancelot> nevermind ;)
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: I did read or hear somewhere about copying your home folder to keep all the settings etc... Any idea how to do that?
<Ropp> Lord'Saladin: well, I select install ubuntu and the progress bar scrolls back and forth then fills about half way- over a period of about five minutes- then I lose video.
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, copy all the files and dir's that start with a period from your old home to your new; you may need to chown -R <username>:<username> ~ to change the ownership to the new user
<nickrud> Lord`Saladin, they're called dotfiles, they are the personal configs
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: Alright. That's easy enough.
<mee> can anyone tell me how you make different xchat *profiles*?
<Lord`Saladin> ropp: I'm not sure, to be entirely honest.
<Lord`Saladin> mee: Elaborate?
<co_culu2> cosl
<co_culu2> scf
<Ropp> Lord'Saladin I don't know that I could be any more specific- there is no error message- just no video
<mee> how do i run multiple instances of xchat with different proxy settings, as you can run multiple profiles of firefox at the same time with different settings.
<Lord`Saladin> mee: No idea, to be honest. I've had no reason to run more than one instant of XChat.
<Lord`Saladin> *instance, rather
<Keu> mee: why do you need to have different proxy settings?
<zanberdo_> it turns out one of my podcasts is now formatted m4a.  I'm using rhythmbox as my podcatcher, but evidently I haven't got m4a support.  I'm running vanilla ibex atm.  Any suggestions for how I can playback m4a formatted audio?
<mee> Keu,  its hard to explain why
<zeno> how do i defragment my hdd?
<zeno> ext3
<zanberdo_> zeno you don't
<seuaniu> zeno, no need in linux
<Keu> mee: maybe you should look into the IRC client ChatZilla which runs inside Firefox
<zanberdo_> ext3 does not require defragmentation
<seuaniu> the filesystem takes care of itself
<zeno> seuaniu: zanberdo_ people have told me ext does fragment just less and there is a util
<bazhang> zeno, no need for ext3
<mee> keu you cant even set up chatzilla to use a proxy, can you???
<zanberdo_> zeno it will fragment to some degree, this is true, but the way the fs is laid out you needn't do a thing
<zanberdo_> it's not like FAT or NTFS
<seuaniu> it'll fragment, but it auto-defrags itself in the background
<Keu> mee: maybe, you can use it with firefox profiles I *think*
<zanberdo_> you can find some very good information on the differences between a journaled fs like ext3 and FAT.
<mee> ahhhh
<mee> there's the idea
<zanberdo_> so, m4a support with rhythmbox?
<mee> is there an irc proxy _command_?
<zeno> zanberdo_: ok thx
<Sareth> zanberdo_:, check out mediabuntus repository for codecs
<zanberdo_> Sareth, I have installed w32codec.  it's rhythmbox specifically (I think) that is having the issue.
<ramen> hey can anyone help me with updating apt-file?  i'm totally new to linux and idk why i can't update it
<seuaniu> rhythmbox ought to use gstreamer as the backend, so anything gstreamer has installed, you ought to use
<seuaniu> check out the restricted codecs for m4a
<zanberdo_> I've only just recently switch from using kde to gnome and I'm trying to remain pure (not installing amorak)...
<Lord`Saladin> ramen: What are you trying to do exactly?
<ramen> um
<zanberdo_> seuaniu, I will see if there is something more I need to do, thanks
<nexus23> how do i get the old restricted drivers for bcmcutter that came with gutsy
<ramen> haha i read this guide online said to just type sudo apt-file update
<seuaniu> zanberdo_, good luck, amarock is the best media player i've ever seen
<ramen> but... i get this error... wanna see it?
<nexus23> now my wireless card doesnt work
<JamesG> Is there any simple way to get npviewer.bin (flash) to not crash every 12 seconds? I upgraded to intrepid hoping it would help, but it's only got worse (not 64bit, so the beta version is no help).
<Lord`Saladin> ramen: The command is: sudo apt-get update
<ramen> hm
<Lord`Saladin> ramen: not apt-file
<seuaniu> ramen, if you're new, do this:
<ramen> i installed something called apt-file tho and it said to update it o.0;
<zanberdo_> seuaniu, yes, I have enjoyed working with it for the last 2 years.  I just can't stand kde 4 and thought I might as well try gnome and see what all the gnome fuss is about
<ramen> hm?
<ice_cream> btw, the effect of aptitude and apt-get are pretty much the same now, no?
<seuaniu> system --> administration --> synaptic
<ice_cream> apt-get used to fall behind, iirc
<seuaniu> there'll be a button to update it, and after thats done, hit the other button to mark all upgrades, then apply
<ice_cream> e.g.  aptitude update  versus  apt-get update
<ramen> hey cool
<ramen> i'll try now
<mattycoze> hey can someone tell me whether it'd be possible to install a source file? it's from this site; http://fold.it/portal/
<Lord`Saladin> mattycoze: I do believe you have to compile the source first.
<ellipsis> I tried installing the xen desktop package
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: Grr! Still the same problem. I might have to give it a fresh install, I think.
<ellipsis> and after the install it asked me to restart
<ellipsis> and now X won't work
<mattycoze> Lord'Saladin yeah i've tried the thing where you put in the cmd prompt "sudo make"... ect
<Lethain> I
<ellipsis> if I boot into recovery mode, run fix x and resume normal boot it works
<ellipsis> but if I do a normal restart it doesn't start
<mattycoze> but it doesn't do it :( lol
<Lord`Saladin> mattycoze: Ah, I see. Though, I don't have the slightest clue how to compile source code.
<mattycoze> neither...
<Lethain> Im fairly new to Ubuntu, but i have manage to remove the default network option in the top panel, how do I get it back, or anyone any guides i could just read?
<ramen> i found apt-file in synapsis thingy but i don't have an option to update
<ramen> just to reinstall
<ramen> when i try to update it in the console it says it needs my ubuntu disk
<ramen> and then i get some weird error i think it's about mounting?
<seuaniu> hit the reload button
<ramen> it still doesn't have an option to upgrade
<ramen> i mean
<ramen> udate
<ramen> *update
<ellipsis> any ideas on how I can troubleshoot this?
<ramen> i guess this apt-file is supposed to tell me something about something about making .tar .gz to packages
<ramen> or something
<seuaniu> ramen, lets start at the beginning: what is it you're trying to do?
<ramen> haha thanks guys um..
<ramen> i'm trying to install... this screen capture software
<ramen> and the packages don't work
<ramen> cuz something about libraries and that
<seuaniu> ok, whats it called?
<ramen> ummmm
<ramen> lemme check XD
<FloodBot2> ramen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ramen> it's xvidcap
<seuaniu> ok, no tar.gz needed.  in synaptic, search for xvidcap.  it ought to show up in the box underneath the search box.  click the square next to it to to mark for installation
<ramen> thanks :D  i'll give it a shot
<seuaniu> say ok to the dependencies that need to get installed.  hit the apply button, and synaptic will install it for you
<ramen> no xvidcap in synaptic =(
<huwenfen1> i am using pidgin, i register in nickserv, but my register name is huwenfeng, now , my name here is huwenfen1, but in my app settings ,my name is huwenfeng@irc.freenode.net, what's wrong?
<seuaniu> strange, shows up in mine
<mattycoze> has anyone got Foldit to work on their machines?
<Sareth> ramen, in a command console put 'sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get -y install xvidcap'
<Lord`Saladin> Sareth, what's the -y do?
 * Lord`Saladin is curious is all.
<ramen> haha o.0;  it just goes to the next line.  i have 7.10 if that's relevant
<timboy> somehow my up arrow got remapped to print... I go to keyboard shortcuts but it shows proper print button... help please
<dft_> Lord`Saladin: I believe the -y is for "yes to install"
<seuaniu> 7.10?  don't know if xvidcap is in that one, i'm on 8.10
<Lord`Saladin> dft_: Thank you.
<ramen> oicic
<dft_> Lord`Saladin: np
<ramen> i'm just going to go update haha.  thanks guys
<conor> So why is it that Morrowind was running fine on my computer but after i updated it no longer runs?
<gbear14275> I am having a problem mounting a partition and am not sure why, can someone suggest a disk checking utility or a COA
<JECHO> gnome partition manager
<zerodevice> hi everyone, i've install phpmyadmin and apache into the ubuntu server, and its access by the address http://LAMP/phpmyadmin, but how do i change the path of this phpmyadmin? becoz its too easy to be figured it out.
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way i can find out my ubuntu version number using only the terminal?
<dft_> did anyone know if they'll offer a binary update via update manager from 8.04 to 8.10
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: lsb_release -a
<dft_> like the update from 7.10 to 8.04
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, thanks
<Flannel> dft_: Of course they will.  If you haven't been asked yet, you may been to change your upgrade settings (in software sources) to ask about every release, not just LTS
<Lord`Saladin> zerodevice: Surely you have set passwords for the mySQL database, right?
<ice_cream> oh, i cant update to 8.10, cause apparently it needs 70mb or so free space on /boot
<Flannel> ice_cream: You can remove old kernels
<ice_cream> perhaps
<ice_cream> but suppose the total space on /boot is 60mb
<xenoterracide_> umm... where do I find enterprise apps like postgres and httpd
<zanberdo_> ok, I do a lot of work on the cli and I can't stand that the default location for documents, music, etc. all start with a capital letter.  Where can I go to change the various default paths.  I know simple renaming them doesn't address all the various apps that expect them to be here or there...
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, lsb_release: Command not found
<zerodevice> lord'saladin, yes there is username and password being setup. but i would not feel secure so i would like to change the path or folder name so that no one knows.
<Flannel> ice_cream: That's.... prohibitivly small.
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: Thats not normal.  You've either got a botched install, or aren't on... a good number of linux distributions.
<zanberdo_> postgresql is in the repos
<ice_cream> xenoterracide_, search for it first using ubuntu's synaptic tool or through terminal with apt-cache search
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: How about uname -a,w hat does that tell you?
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: `uname -a` that is.
<mchelen> zanberdo_, its actually pretty safe to just rename them, they are only suggested directories
<ice_cream> hmm, strange on the postgres..
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, Linux sellerbyte.net 2.6.9-023stab048.6-enterprise #1 SMP Mon Nov 17 19:09:18 MSK 2008 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Lord`Saladin> zerodevice: Try this tutorial - http://www.elated.com/articles/password-protecting-your-pages-with-htaccess/
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: That's certainly not Ubuntu.  Looks to be custom, and they don't have lsb_release available, obviously.
<xenoterracide_> ice_cream: the add/remove progs in menu is synaptic right? why don't he same progs show up in that as apt-cache search?
<zanberdo_> mchelen, sadly the Places menu does not reflect these changes...
<Lord`Saladin> zerodevice: Though, apart from that, I am unsure... Apart from just renaming the phpmyadmin folder? Though, I am doubtful the rename would work, as it may affect other stuffs.
<zerodevice> lord'saladin, thanks
<Flannel> xenoterracide_: No, Add/remove gives a subset (with stylized names, etc) of the packages.  synaptic is system  >admin > synaptic package manager.
<dft_> zerodevice: you can rename the folder without issue
<dft_> it's just a container for the web app
<xenoterracide_> Flannel: ah, first time really using ubuntu, thanks
<ice_cream> xenoterracide_, maybe you need a  sudo apt-get update  first, then try searching with  apt-cache search   again
<btoogood> any problems upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<zerodevice> lord'saladin, im thinking of changing the apache config where it would point other names. and since i havent do any thing in the mysql db, so its ok for now if its anything goes wrong
<zerodevice> dft_ thanks. i'll do that as well
<ice_cream> but i cant test it, as i dont have synaptic
<xenoterracide_> ice_cream: already took care of all updates
<Lord`Saladin> zerodevice: Other than that, with phpmyadmin being open source (I believe), you might be able to change the phpmyadmin/index.php file so that it auto redirects to a page that needs a user/password to go back to the index.
<Flannel> ice_cream: Do you have a particular example we could use?  What do you see in add/remove that you're looking for the package name of?
<Lord`Saladin> zerodevice: If that makes sense?
<dft_> zerodevice: if you really wanted too, you could setup a vhost with phpmyadmin directorty as the document root and create a dns cname to that machine
<ice_cream> Flannel,   xeno asking the q, not me =D
<Flannel> xenoterracide_: Do you have a particular example we could use?  What do you see in add/remove that you're looking for the package name of?
<Flannel> ice_cream: Indeed, apologies.
<krish> iam using ubuntu 8.10 abd cookies are blocked in my browser. How can I allow cookies?
<btoogood> is it just me or is firefox slow in 8.04
<ice_cream> but my guess is that the synaptic search results have been filtered/limited to certain repositories
<grendal_prime> grrrrr avant window manager works shitty on ibex
<Lord`Saladin> krish: That will be in your browser settings; probably under privacy or security settings
<Flannel> grendal_prime: please watch your language
<marshall> how do i disable ipv6?
<marshall> ubotu ipv6
<marshall> !ubotu ipv6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu ipv6
<zerodevice> lord'saladin, dft_, thanks. i just found out i could just edit change the alisa of the phpmyadmin and it solves everything
<marshall> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Steven2> hmm
<dft_> zerodevice: alisa?
<Lord`Saladin> dft_: I'm pretty sure he meant alias.
<zerodevice> lord'saladin, dft_, alias* in the phpmyadmin config file and then name it anyword i like. e.g. http://LAMP/whydoilikeheroestvseriessomuch
<Steven2> so i see
<PeterFA> How do I enable remote desktop from a fresh install?
<dft_> zerodevice: ahh
<dft_> zerodevice: I'm a vhost junkie
<mDemocritus> i was mucking around with apache, and it didn't show a new directory that i had created, so i restarted the server, and got a message here-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/80723/ ...that looks real suspicious, i'm worried my box is compromised, since that sure as heck isn't my ip, and it doesn't trace to my isp (wide open west) and the tracepath to the ip in the error is very suspicious
<zerodevice> dft_, thanks anyway, at least now i know something like vhost exist. :P
<mDemocritus> any ideas?
<Flannel> mDemocritus: The error is normal (no fqdn), but if thats not your Ip, that is odd.  Check your hosts file
<Flannel> !hosts | mDemocritus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts
<dft_> mDemocritus: what's your external ip?
<Flannel> mDemocritus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache is the bit about fixing that apache error
<mDemocritus> different... 64.53.237.235
<omg> hello i need help connting to wireless network in ubuntu 8.10 it says there no wireless networks there please help
<dft_> mDemocritus: what did you set for "server name" in httpd.conf
<mDemocritus> Flannel: i could care less about the error message, but it should just go to localhost or 127.0.0.1, right?
<dft_> mDemocritus: wait this is ubuntu so apache.conf
<omg> can someone help
<Steven2> hm?
<Flannel> mDemocritus: localhost, yeah.  That page gives localhost as the example.
<omg> hello i need help connting to wireless network in ubuntu 8.10 it says there no wireless networks there please help
<Flannel> mDemocritus: It'll take stuff from hosts I believe, if it isn't defined.  Which is why I said to check your hosts
<dft_> mDemocritus: you're "server name" in the global settings is resolving to an external ip address
<[Sarai]> omg: do you have a broadcom wireless network card?
<omg> wt is that?
<mDemocritus> dft_: "server name" isn't found by nano in that file
<Flannel> mDemocritus: Because it isn't.  Create a new file for it
<mDemocritus> Flannel: nope, nothing wierd in hosts
<[Sarai]> omg: it's a brand of network cards that isn't automatically supported by ubuntu. I had to download drivers for mine before I could get it to work
<omg> its a inbuilt wireless card
<dft_> mDemocritus: one sec, ubuntu's apache setup is different from what I'm used to
<Flannel> mDemocritus: That's odd indeed.  Oh well, go ahead and follow that guide, and it'll be fine
<Flannel> dft_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache
<[Sarai]> omg: that's probably the problem
<omg> where do i get the drivers and what are the drivers i need
<dft_> mDemocritus: follow the instructions on Flannel's link
<dft_> mDemocritus: it's exactly what I was trying to say
<Andrew``> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Andrew``> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<[Sarai]> omg: check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<PeterFA> So, my friend has an nvidia card and only has a low resolution on her fresh Ubuntu install.
<Ninina> Hello, I'm having trouble changing my icon set. It changed to the gnome default icons and I can't change it back
<dft_> Flannel: that's exactly what I was trying to get across, thank you I'm just a CentOS guy with respect to apache
<mDemocritus> Flannel, dft_: thanks for that info... should i be worried?
<PeterFA> What's the command line way of activating it?
<dft_> mDemocritus: no
<[Sarai]> omg: I think there's an easier way of doing it, though
<omg> ye but you no when u click networks no internet connections show
<[Sarai]> mine sort of did it automatically
<[Sarai]> I'm pmming u okay?
<Flannel> dft_: We use the debian method, everything (well, separate things) get separate files, etc.
<omg> when i did i search it said they was a wireless card
<dft_> Flannel: yeah, my RH habits are hard to break, I use ubuntu primarily for Desktop purposes
<omg> but no inernet connections showed up
<ajdf> how do u use wine?
<dft_> ajdf: cork bottle and drink
<PeterFA> ajdf, wine file.exe
<dft_> ajdf: responsibly of course
<PeterFA> ajdf, are you pregnant or nursing?
<mDemocritus> ok new problem... i moved a directory under the website root to a new name, now it's not found when i try browsing to it
<dft_> PeterFA: hmm, looks like ajdf couldn't take a joke
<PeterFA> dft_, heh.
<Flannel> mDemocritus: Where did you move it?
<mchelen> zanberdo_, check it, they should actually work, it is just the display name that is capitalized
<byonix> lol
<DMJC> hey
<mDemocritus> was called musiclist, now just called music. it's in the website root
<DMJC> is there a distro specific option for where programs will be installed?
<dft_> heh, anyone had the chance to work with the EEEpc 901's?
<mDemocritus> Flannel: oops nm i think i found it
<DMJC> eg a variable you can use to locate files no matter what distro the program is installed on?
<DMJC> I'm trying to write a gui frontend to a program
<Flannel> DMJC: `which program` will give you the full path.
<Flannel> DMJC: However, just calling the program ought ot work, since its in the path
<DMJC> I'm not trying to do that tho
<DMJC> I'm trying to call say dvbscan
<DMJC> with dvbscan /usr/share/dvbscan/configfile
<mDemocritus> Flannel: yeah that was my mistake... had a prebuilt version of the site in a subdirectory, and didn't have my path right... whoops.
<DMJC> it's the path for /usr/share/dvbscan I want to locate on any system
<DMJC> and use for my frontend
<mDemocritus> Flannel: it's all good now, thanks
<omg> im off to maccers later anyone wanna come?
<DMJC> basically the contents of that dir should become a drop down option
<zanberdo_> mchelen, unless I've done something wrong, it's no good.  I've renamed the directories and now they are no longer visible in Places.  I've dragged the new directories to the places panel in nautilus so they at least show up under bookmarks in places.
<zanberdo_> documents is the killer though
<zanberdo_> and has been even with kubuntu
<zanberdo_> there were a few different files I needed to change in kubuntu in order for kde to properly handle documents
<zanberdo_> I'm guess it's the same case here
<zanberdo_> as the bookmark to documents in places is not valid
<omg> i need to connect to this internet on ubuntu hwho can helo me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zanberdo_> I may be wrong on that last point though
<ryuho> a process (PID unusually low = 6200) is not dying by pkill or kill or killall (with or without sudo), what should i do?
<dft_> omg: what's up?
<dft_> ryuho: sudo kill -9 <pid>
<lordleemo> ? in gutsy if i opened say apache on port 80 i couldnt browse the site untill i had opened the port in my firewall.  my ??? why doesnt firestarter or ufw do the same in hardy
<[Sarai]> dft_: he needs a broadcom driver
<zanberdo_> hmm. seems ok. anyway, time for bed.
<zanberdo_> night
<evanotten> Hello, I have been trying to install a new theme, my problem is upon saving to desktop then extracting here i have yet to be able to point my theme manager or emerald to the theme to install it, can anyone offer me advice?
<ryuho> great
<ryuho> dft_, thx that worked
<dft_> Sarai: ahh, Dell laptop possible?
<[Sarai]> dft_: he says acer
<dft_> ryuho: np
<omg> dft_ i cant connect to internet wirless on my acer.... there is nothing that searces for it. if i got to system admin theres nowt called network
<dft_> [Sarai]: is it 3rd party?
<[Sarai]> dft_: not sure
<omg> dft- get a job
<dft_> omg; wth? do you want help or not?
<omg> i need help i will hit u
<omg> please
<[Sarai]> omg: quit insulting us we're trying to help you
<omg> i no
<omg> im just angrey
<omg> sorry guys
<FloodBot2> omg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dft_> [Sarai]: nm, I have no time for ignorance
<seuaniu> evanotten, don't bother extracting the theme, you can usually just drag and drop it onto the them window, and gnome will auto-install it
<PeterFA> So, there's this thing to do to get nvidia driver working: "try system->admin->hardware drivers, and enabling that driver." But, when my friend does it, she gets a status bar that shows 0 progress and then vanishes.
<omg> please help
<omg> really
<Guest43722> I need help i isntaled ubuntu 8.1 and when i did the resultion tool worked fine! i could do multiple desktops and everything. Then i updated my software and now everything is mad. That tool doesn't reconise my screens at all!
<omg> i need hhelp
<evanotten> standby plz and i will try
<dft_> omg: it's not our fault, you could always google it
<PeterFA> What's the command line equivelent?
<Guest43722> and all of the cool scol bars are gone
<Guest43722> the color themes are waay of
<lordleemo> Does anyone know a firewall that actually works in hardy. ie blocks ports  rather than just allowing everything
<dft_> lordleemo: iptables will do it
<gbear14275> I'm getting an error about a partition being unable to mount because it contains invalid characters... how do i change the mount point?
<dft_> lordleemo: do you want to block outgoing or incoming or both?
<lordleemo> dft_:  both my friend
<dft_> lordleemo: what service?
<eweb100> can anyone help me with a display issue?
<lordleemo> dft_: the problem i have is . if i open apache say port 80 firestarter would still blocjk the port on hardy its doing nothing
<outboard> how do i stop 8.10 hanging when installing when it tries to detect the usb  ?
<gbear14275> eweb100: i probably can't but whats your display issue
<evanotten> OK the theme i would like is a GTK2.0 Theme I have kde 3.5 and emerald installed and on 8.04 currently will i have an issue installing such a theme if so how would i go about installing this precise theme found at http://maketecheasier.com/10-of-the-best-linux-desktop-customization-screenshots-to-inspire-your-creativity/2008/11/28
<eweb100> thank you
<eweb100> After i installed all of the updates for ubuntu my themes stoped working
<eweb100> it doens't reconise my screens any more
<dft_> lordleemo: firestarter is your fw?
<eweb100> and the color themes are waayyy off
<gbear14275> which updates did you install?
<eweb100> all of them
<eweb100> lol
<lordleemo> dft_: ive tried firestarter and ufw
<eweb100> well if there was a log i could tell you
<eweb100> but i dont know of any
<eweb100> uhh everything looks ugly
<lordleemo> dft_: it used to work  but after upgrade no firewall blocks any ports
<Jumblehead> Does anybody know of any distros Live that come prepackaged with vmware?
<gbear14275> eweb100: are you talking about an upgrade to ibex? or updates since last week?
<dft_> ahh, upgrade to 8.10?
<lordleemo> dft_: intrepid
<eweb100> i have no idea. I did a clean instalation today. it said there was updates
<eweb100> i clicked instal
<seuaniu> evanotten, gtk themes and kde (qt) themes are different and don't work with each other as far as i'm aware.  head on over to kde-look.org and try to find an equivilant theme there
<eweb100> then it asked me to reboot..and boom nothing works
<eweb100> the way it ust to
<gbear14275> eweb100: so you installed a clean version of intrepid and things looked fine?
<seuaniu> also, emerald themes can be installed through the emerald theme manager
<dft_> lordleemo: standby
<eweb100> intrepid?
<orgthingy> how can i *install* Jdarkroom (java program >> jre)
<orgthingy> i want to make a .deb out of it
<gbear14275> intrepid ibex... ubuntu 8.10
<outboard> how do i stop 8.10 hanging when installing when it tries to detect the usb  ?
<evanotten> ok i have found one that i like it is here,  http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150forgive me for being FNG
<eweb100> i just did a clean instalion of ubuntu 8.1 64 bit
<eweb100> gnome
<evanotten> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150
<gbear14275> eweb100: there's no such thing as 8.1... do you mean 8.10?
<evanotten> can you assist me in doing this properly so i dont have to ask someone again
<bdelin88> anyone know why the pdf on this training page doesn't open? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=student-7.10.pdf
<eweb100> ya
<eweb100> isn't that the same?
<eweb100> o well i ment 8.10 sory
<dft_> lordleemo: what does sudo ufw status return?
<gbear14275> no, ubuntu releases are by date y/mm so 2008/10th month = 8.10 FYI
<outboard> how do i stop 8.10 hanging when installing when it tries to detect the usb  ?
<seuaniu> evanotten, Decompress the Azneins Theme and find the readme.pdf inside. It tells you how to install the theme
<seuaniu> thats what it says on the page you posed
<seuaniu> *posted
<gbear14275> eweb100: do you have any graphics cards? and did you install the drivers for them?
<lordleemo> dft_: status loaded
<eweb100> gbear14275: got any ideas?
<evanotten> ok thank you
<eweb100> yes i have
<bdelin88> anyone know why the pdf on this training page doesn't open? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=student-7.10.pdf
<eweb100> let me check if they are still instaled
<dft_> lordleemo: and no rules listed after "loaded"
<Flannel> bdelin88: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=student-7.10.pdf
<eweb100> how do i check if it is instaled?
<Flannel> bdelin88: Oh, still PDF doesn't open.  Interesting.
<bdelin88> Flannel: yep
<bdelin88> Flannel: it wont open through any of the online ones as well lol
<lordleemo> dft_: no ive set it to block... say i open port 80 it should still block that port but it doesnt
<bdelin88> Flannel: great guide... haha :)
<Flannel> bdelin88: its 0KB, that's why ;)
<gbear14275> system --> hardware drivers
<Flannel> bdelin88: See the links at the bottom of the page (about all the attachments), you'll see theres a few chapters
<eweb100> ya i did that
<dft_> lordleemo: what did you type on teh command line to setup and enable the blocking rule?
<bdelin88> the guide isn't complete? :(
<gbear14275> eweb100: system --> admin --> hardware drivers
<eweb100> it says ati/amd graphics driver
<eweb100> i asume that is the correct driver
<lordleemo> dft_: sudo ufw deny
<bdelin88> Flannel: the guide isn't complete? :(
<Flannel> bdelin88: You might try #ubuntu-training
<bdelin88> will do
<gbear14275> I couldn't tell you, do you have an ATI card?
<eweb100> yes
<eweb100> ati radion 1500
<eweb100> its old..
<gbear14275> eweb100: nothing wrong with that, so when you say "ugly" what do you mean?
<dft_> lordleemo: you need to be more specific in the rules
<eweb100> ugly as the icons have all changed
<dft_> lordleemo: teh defaults must allow port 80
<eweb100> nothing looks as flush
<dft_> lordleemo: do this sudo ufw deny proto tcp to any port 80
<eweb100> well the real thing i care about is being able to have my 2d monoter be usefull
<dft_> lordleemo: sudo ufw enable
<gbear14275> icons have all changed to what? and what does "flush" mean
<eweb100> as a extended desktop. and i was able to do this BEFORE the upgrade
<gasull> Hi.  Does anybody here know how to overcome the bug that prevent the boot log from being saved?  (The bug persists after editing /etc/default/bootlogd
<eweb100> ok well picture windows vista..then going down to windows 98
<gasull> and is reported in Launchpad since Feisty)
<lordleemo> dft_: ill do that and try
<eweb100> it is like that
<gbear14275> are you using kde or gnome?
<eweb100> gnome
<gbear14275> and everything looked ok before you updated?
<eweb100> shure did
<PsycoMufn> Hey, I have a big problem.  My synaptic package manager wont work and I cant update.  Whenevr I launch eather the  synaptic package manager  or the update manager, it starts to load then just exits.  I did add a few things to the third party list and I may have done something elce.  How do I get this to work again?
<dft_> lordleemo: you should get something like this http://pastebin.com/m247a4439
<eweb100> it looked fine
<eweb100> well it looked the way it is sopost to
<gbear14275> check to see if you now have an ATI control panel under the system menu
<eweb100> yes i do
<eweb100> and i had it before
<gbear14275> check the settings there
<stickz> Could anyone recommend a good book about Ubuntu that would be appropriate for someone with little knowledge of Linux (yet one that would still be useful for someone with much experience with Linux as well)?
<gbear14275> had you restarted or activated your ATI driver before the update or at the same time?
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, does anybody know where to get a Sis-Mirage 3+-driver (for Ubuntu 32bit 8.10, and fedora 10 and opensuse 11 would be nice too)
<bdelin88> stickz: yes i would like that as well :)
<grendal_prime> damn it this is pissing me off... Im using avant navigator (hoped up awn type deal) with hardy when i clicked on an icon of an app that is running on another desktop it would move me to that desktop, since i installed ibex it does not do that.
<dft_> stickz: honestly, i've learned everything from google
<grendal_prime> anyone run into this problem?
<eweb100> before the update
<dft_> stickz: and man pages
<stickz> Same here. I mostly taught myself everything I know
<Lord`Saladin> grendal_prime, mind the language please.
<stickz> I was just trying to find a book I could get for a friend
<grendal_prime> sorry
 * Lord`Saladin nods.
<stickz> and was seeing if there's one that a lot of people in the community might suggest
<grendal_prime> just really frustrated
<[Sarai]> So, I asked this a while back and was told to keep asking since no one at the time had an answer. I have an HP pavillion tx2000z running Ubuntu intrepid, and the only noise my sound card can apparently produce is beeps. I've tried running the patch to fix pulseaudio in flash in firefox, and also downloaded the "restricted ubuntu extras" package to no avail. Suggestions?
<dft_> stickz: get them an old pc with a base install;)
<bdelin88> lol i just would like a physical book on the terminal
<SeeWhy> i all
<bdelin88> or a guide would be nice
<gasull> Hi guys.  It seems I have Postgres 8.2 and 8.3 running at the same time, so I'm wasting CPU.  Should I remove Postgres 8.2 for better performance?
<bdelin88> the ubuntu-training wiki is in shambles apparently
<stickz> Well, I installed Xubuntu for a friend, but he hates digging for information. And then he gets too lazy to dig into how things are working most of the time.
<grendal_prime> this sounds soo windozy but im going to reboot this thing and see if there is something that didnt get fired up right.
<stickz> I'll look online for book reviews I guess
<SeeWhy> How to write a code, which will be automatic run my command every second
<lordleemo> dft_: ok  so it says port blocked but i can still visit the page on port 80
<Lord`Saladin> [Sarai]: Try taking a look at this tutorial - http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2008/05/23/skype-microphone-problem-and-complete-pulse-audio-setup-in-ubuntu/
<SeeWhy> How to write a code, which will be automatic run my command every second
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | SeeWhy
<ubottu> SeeWhy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bdelin88> lol i killed pulse audio and brought back also on my intrepid install :)
<dft_> lordleemo: strange, one sec
<alex_21> Anything that is accessed by the GUI is also doable on the command line? And how can I find out how? Is there a tool that I can use to dicover this stuff
<[Sarai]> Lord` Saladin: thanks will do
<eweb100> brb ime doing a restart
<eweb100> i changed some settings
<eweb100> and it wants me to restart
<bdelin88> brought back alsa*
<Lord`Saladin> alex_21: Yes. Google.
<lordleemo> dft_: ive also tried firestarter the same thing happens nothing is being blocked
<bdelin88> anyone know why my nautilus sometimes crashes when i reboot, as in my desktop icons disappear
<alex_21> Besides Google as that is very time consuming to a blind web surfer
<Parvo> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<seuaniu> SeeWhy, check out crontab for scheduled commands
<gbear14275> can someone help me resolve and invalid characters error when trying to mount a volume
<gbear14275> been looking through material but can't seem to find what I need
<Giraffe> SeeWhy: what do you want to write
<grendal_prime> nevermind i figured it out..i needed desktop wall enabled
<SeeWhy> a
<SeeWhy> yes
<SeeWhy> I want to flush dns cache
<Giraffe> ...every second?
<Lord`Saladin> alex_21: In that case, I have no idea. I always use Google, and then here as the last resort.
<grendal_prime> so nice the way that works
<[Sarai]> Lord` Saladin: the instructions in that tutorial is for hardy: I thought pulse audio was preinstalled in intrepid?
<SeeWhy> yes
<Skip_> *bg*
<Giraffe> ...
<Lord`Saladin> [Sarai]: It is, as it was in Hardy as well.
<gbear14275> invalid charachters, mount problem?  anyone able to help?
<[Sarai]> Lord` Saladin: I need to reinstall it?
<dft_> lordleemo: are you trying to access that port via localhost?
<bdelin88> Lord`Saladin: which is why i removed pulse and put alsa on :) i feel like a genious, sorry haha
<eweb100> Well that didn't help
<[Sarai]> oh, nm, I get it :)
<eweb100> Is there any way i can rolllback the settings of the last update?
<lordleemo> dft_: no my friend im older annd wiser than that
<Lord`Saladin> [Sarai]: I think most of the things should work... Just double check the repositories on the site it gives, to make sure there are repos for Intrepid
<dft_> lordleemo: np, good to know my audience
<eweb100> Can you rollback the settings of something??
<eweb100> i mean of an update
<Lord`Saladin> bdelin88: I prefer Pulse, to be honest.
<alex_21> Well, I don't know then, maybe Google will be good. I just thought you guys may know a site that I can use to search for this. Not google, but a site made for listing these commands
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | eweb100
<ubottu> eweb100: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lordleemo> dft_: im not realy into iptable my friend . but it seems like they are not working
<[Sarai]> Lord` Saladin: not sure how to do that? I'm a linux n00b
<dft_> lordleemo: I'm not a fan of iptables either, I've primarily worked with pf on openbsd
<METAL> holey cow alot of folks here
<gbear14275> Paddy_EIRE: you busy?
<Paddy_EIRE> gbarberi, hey there dont ask to ask.. just ask :)
<Lord`Saladin> [Sarai]: Seems he only has it for Hardy.
<bdelin88> Lord`Saladin: eh, i probably would too but it doesn't work with audacity and i really like audacity, plus pulse had to emulate my alsa drivers
<lordleemo> dft_: good man been around then eh... im starting to think i might need to just dp a full reinstall
<[Sarai]> Lord` Saladin: so it won't work for me?
<Lord`Saladin> [Sarai]: I honestly don't know.
<dft_> lordleemo: it's all about the right tools for the job
<Lord`Saladin> [Sarai]: You can try at your own risk, but I don't know if I would risk it.
<marshall> for some reason i dont seem to have to kernel module hci_usb which I believe would allow me to use my internal bluetooth device (im on a thinkpad t61p)
<gbear14275> Paddy_EIRE: you able to mentor a little on mount points?  I'm having problems mounting a volume due to invalid characters
<METAL> I was hopping I could get some help with ubuntu and the new install.  I have a dell vostro 1500 but it is getting to hot so I want to know how to install a fan control
<dft_> lordleemo: there must be something declared in /etc/ufw/before.rules that's interfering
<[Sarai]> Lord` Saladin: I don't think I will... can you think of anything else that might help?
<eross> here's a question, can i install a .i386 deb on an amd64?
<Lord`Saladin> [Sarai]: Unfortunately not.
<Paddy_EIRE> gbear14275, have you tried force mounting it?
<[Sarai]> Lord` Saladin: that's okay, thanks for trying
<gbear14275> eross: yes, I just found some instructions on that to install skype, try google about that
<lordleemo> dft_: give me a sec ill go and look
<eross> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> eross, yes you can.. you need ia32-libs
<gbear14275> Paddy_EIRE: have not tried the mount command in terminal, although I'll go try that now
<METAL> anybody help with fan control on a dell vostro laptop?  will need complete instructions to install though
<eross> oh.. it's in the repos?
<Paddy_EIRE> gbarberi, yes
<Paddy_EIRE> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in intrepid
<Paddy_EIRE> !skyoe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skyoe
<Paddy_EIRE> !skype
<eross> ok
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<gbarberi> Paddy_EIRE, you might want to type 'gbe' before you tab complete :)
<Black_Hands> help , how to use samba ?
<Black_Hands> I install but can't find :-??
<stdiopt> U shake ur arse
<Paddy_EIRE> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<sloopy> Black_Hands, setup a file in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<stdiopt> And u "sambing"
<lordleemo> dft_:  hit this addy and tell me what you get  http://87.123.147.13/
<stdiopt> Hey someone here had probs with hd 4850 and compiz/x11?
<outboard> how do i stop 8.10 hanging when installing when it tries to detect the usb  ?
<wenko> outboard: crtl+alt+del
<alex_21> So any idea on my GUI to CLI problem
<outboard> and that will throw it out of the install
<Paddy_EIRE> alex_21, what?
<marshall> i think i need the kernel module hci_usb to get my internal bluetooth working (thinkpad t61p) but it doesnt appear to be packaged with my kernel, how do I get it?
<dft_> lordleemo: nothing
<alex_21> I need to figure out what actions are taken when pressing a button on a gui. I mean, how to replicate the action the program takes with the CLI
<outboard> seriously trying to get a dual boot happening is not meant to be this hard
<alex_21> For example, how Network Manager adds a netwrok interface via CLI
<Paddy_EIRE> alex_21, HA!... I sure wish life was that easy.. google use "linux command" or "linux command learn" into google and take your pic
<dft_> lordleemo: your box is in denmark?
<ekaw> I have downloaded Gtablix, and extract. But there no *.deb. How I can  install Gtablix on my ubuntu ?
<Paddy_EIRE> alex_21, you can read the source code for network manager on launchpad
<gbear14275> Paddy_EIRE: wa able to do that
<alex_21> Oh, groan, more Orca speech. I think I will use Voiceover, but then I have to sift thgrough everything, smiley, I am blind you see. Is there any specific site that lists all commands for Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> gbear14275, sorry what?
<Paddy_EIRE> alex_21, no
<Paddy_EIRE> alex_21, there is no single solitary well of information
<gbear14275> Paddy_EIRE: sorry, was able to force mount it although now the partition has fallen off my places list...
<Paddy_EIRE> gbear14275, where did you mount it to?
<alex_21> Oh, because looking at source code isn't really an option as I am only six months into programming and then I am writting my own front end, based on GNome
<gbear14275> Paddy_EIRE: /media
<alex_21> Writing, sorry
<stdiopt> Fglrx instabilitie anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> alex_21, learn to crawl before you try sprinting
<alex_21> I know that saying, but to use Ubuntu I need to write my own front end
<Paddy_EIRE> stdiopt, try making sense.. or forming better questions
<outboard> is there a way of telling the installer to ignore usb ?
<alex_21> I mean, it is a real joke the accessibility on some packages
<Lord`Saladin> YES!!! Get in!!
<outboard> it does fine installing untill it starts probing the usb and then hangs
<Paddy_EIRE> alex_21, well you obviously need something a little more specialised mate
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: I managed to get it to work!
<Lord`Saladin> nickrud: I had to install the getdeb repos for it to work though
<alex_21> I know, but no linux is there yet
<Paddy_EIRE> alex_21, writing your own front-end should take you all of the rest of your life :)
<lordleemo> dft_: Thankyou for you time and patience my friend very kind of you
<gbear14275> alex_21: I assume you have already looked for other options for ubuntu which may be of use to the visually impaired?
<alex_21> And, no, I am making a web based front end, so it isn't that hard
<Lord`Saladin> At least I can do some work now.XD
<alex_21> I did, and some packages just drive me up the wall
<mtholdenss> yo whats up?!
<Lord`Saladin> 8.10's Pidgin is pretty cool.
<alex_21> OH, PIGIN, ANOTHER ONE THAT I THINK IS ON THE LIST OF INACCESSIBLE
<Dabbu> epiphany browser doesn't open few websites like "orkut.com" i getr an error message "“www.google.com” could not be found"....any help ?
<gbear14275> Lord`Saladin: the only thing I don't like about pidgin is i can't make group chats in msn
<gibobo> Need help with a dial-up modem
<outboard> if i am manualy preparing partitions do i need to add a boot partition or just an ext3 and a swap ?
<gbear14275> how do i add a partition back to the "places" menu list?
<Lord`Saladin> gbear14275: Why ever not? I've not had any problems with doing it.
<gbear14275> Lord`Saladin: how do you do it?
<tonyyarusso> outboard: you can do either
<tonyyarusso> outboard: and /boot can be ext3, or some others
<gibobo> Nobody knows how a to make a dial-up modem work
<Dabbu> epiphany browser doesn't open few websites like "orkut.com" i getr an error message "“www.google.com” could not be found"....any help ?
<Schalken> Anybody know where I might be able to get a deb for Python 3.0?
<outboard> i want it to dual boot with an xp partition  , does that make a difference ?
<METAL> outboard, that is what I use on my laptop I haven't had any problems
<outboard> or will it just use the root partition as a boot partition ?
<tonyyarusso> !modem | gibobo
<ubottu> gibobo: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<tonyyarusso> outboard: not for thsi part, no.
<METAL> the only issues I know of, are when you do updates it adds onto the bootup selection for ubuntu but there is a way to remove them
<karab44_> hi
<karab44_> I lost graphics accel after latest update
<gbear14275> Paddy_EIRE: is editing the fstab file the only way to add a partition to the places list?
<METAL> But ti works fine for me
<outboard> i keep getting a problem on my laptop when it tries to probe the usb storage  , there is no usb storage pluged in and that is why it can't find it
<gibobo> Yes i did
<gibobo> but the problem is that I have a pctel modem
<Paddy_EIRE> gbear14275, no
<ziroday> Hi, does anyone know a calendar maker?
<Paddy_EIRE> gbear14275, so long as it is mounted under /media/ then it should be listed
<Lord`Saladin> gbear14275: Open Window with first contact > Click on Conversation > More... > Initiate Chat. That will open a new tab for the group chat. Click on, whilst in that new tab, Conversation > Invite > Then choose who you want to invite.
<gbear14275> Paddy_EIRE: is there an easier/safer way you might be able to point me towards?  I don't have a problem with google, just not sure what to search for
<zom1> I set my girlfriend up with an ubuntu 8.10 disk using a usb stick for persistant until she gets a net harddrive. I tested this on my own pc first and it worked great. Just got hers up and it's spamming "Starting File Browser" things. Anyone know what's going on?
<gibobo> in the documentation it tales me to downgrade the kernel, is there any other way
<mker> ziroday, evolution has a calendar
<zom1> new*
<ziroday> mker: calendar maker, as in one I make and then it prints of :)
<alex_21> <ziroday> Plenty of web based ones like Google Callendar, but Evolution should do it I think
<ziroday> alex_21: see above
<Lord`Saladin> gbear14275: Though, that seems more complicated on the new Pidgin. Before, it was just a case of hitting Conversation > Invite and then selecting who you want in
<tonyyarusso> gibobo: maybe, maybe not.  The linmodems people will know better.
<tonyyarusso> ziroday: scribus is a general-purpose desktop publishing tool.
<Lord`Saladin> Ah, ziroday: I fixed my GIMP problem.
<gibobo> ok becaus efor what i've got I have to downgrade to ubuntu 5.10 linux kernel
<ziroday> tonyyarusso: I'll look into it, thanks!
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: awesome, what was it?
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: You want just to create a calendar to print? Use a spreadsheet. Lol
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: what was your calendar problem?
<METAL> help   anybody know about fan control for laptops?
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: I mean gimp, sorry?
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Not sure, I went through and *removed* EVERY single gimp file/directory etc... Then purged gimp, libgimp2.0 and gimp-data, and then had to add the getdeb repos, did a sudo apt-get install gimp, and it was fine.
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Something told me it had worked, when I tried to put in gimp at the terminal and it didn't let me: "No such command"
<zom1> anyone know why the ubuntu livecd in persistent mode is spamming "Starting File Browser" things in the taskbar?
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: great
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: So, your calendar thing? What are you wanting to do specifically?
<gbear14275> Lord`Saladin: man that is tedious to add a bunch of people
<ziroday> Lord`Saladin: create a calendar, with pictures to give out in paper form
<gbear14275> although that is great information!  thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> gbear14275, did that work for you?
<gbear14275> there a way to add a group of people at a time?
<gbear14275> Paddy_EIRE: sorry, no not yet, when i mounted to /mount/ it wouldn't show up in the places list
<ellipsis> okay
<ellipsis> I give up
<gbear14275> Paddy_EIRE: I noticed that all the other partitions were at /media/disk-X
<ellipsis> been trying to fix my ATI drivers for the last hour and a half
<Paddy_EIRE> gbear14275, another idea would be to just bookmark it in nautilus
<gibobo> tonyyarusso: do you know if there is a channel to talk to someone of linmodens?
<gbear14275> so I think i have to make media/disk-3 and then try and mount it to there
<Paddy_EIRE> gbear14275, nautilus bookmarks show up under places
<tonyyarusso> gibobo: Not that I know of; just the mailing list.
<ellipsis> I tried installing xen-desktop and for some reason when I restarted after that x didn't start
<robb_m> Paddy_EIRE, thats the only thing i can think of else to do man....
<gbear14275> i do that with a couple network folders
<ellipsis> and I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the ati drivers and X still doesn't start
<Paddy_EIRE> robb_m, there are also a few options with gconf-editor
<robb_m> Paddy_EIRE, sorry..been lurking....came in and have been following your conversation....
<ellipsis> the only way I can boot up into X is by going into recovery mode, running dpkg and fix X
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<ellipsis> any ideas on how I can debug this?
<Lord`Saladin> gbear14275: Not that I can see. And, it seems that they made that worse... There used to be a list of all your online buddies show up, but that seems to have gone now. Hm. I'm not sure. Try "pidgin group chat mass invite" on Google. Might come up with something for you.
<Peddy> Bluetooth does not work at all in Intrepid. As in, I can't pair with devices or use OBEX. Can someone please help me?
<robb_m> Paddy_EIRE, i had the same issue a while back..wanted to see if there was another way, but yeah..those you listed were my only ways i knew as well.
<Lord`Saladin> Ziroday: Have you tried OpenOffice Presentation?
<ellipsis> *sigh*
<gbear14275> Lord`Saladin: I still have my buddy list show up
<ellipsis> can anyone atleast give me some ideas on how I can debug this?
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience
<Lord`Saladin> Apparently it is like Powerpoint in some ways, or Publisher, though I've never used it before. That would be the best bet I reckon.
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gbear14275> you might have to have it filter by online buddies, i can't remember how i got mine to show up like that
<Lord`Saladin> gbear14275: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<METAL> I8k fan control is this the best for laptops
<odracir34> good morning vietnam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<METAL> LOL
<gbear14275> Paddy_EIRE: Thank you for the guidance, I was able to get it working now :) a little mkdir action and it seems to be all set
<gbear14275> 8.10
<Paddy_EIRE> gbear14275, cool :)
<sajuuk> hey guys im trying to install GLBCC from a tar and it doesn't seem to be working
<gbear14275> if you are really bored... you could point me at a cifs howto... trying to get my wrt54g to log to a file off the router
<Lord`Saladin> gbear14275: Ah. Strange, I'll have to check it, though I don't do group chats often. Have you tried the ctrl key?
<robb_m> sajuuk, got build-essential?
<robb_m> sajuuk, sorry...just trying to get the basics out the way first :)
<gibobo> I just can't understand why ubuntu cannot handle dial-up modems ( on laptops) I tough that it was the easiest of the ways to connect to internet. And I don't get it that it wasn'nt a priority. Ubuntu is supposed to help people who cannot afford an expensive OS, like in poor countries ( africa). Do you think that they all have Wifi and ADSL?
<sajuuk> yep
<Paddy_EIRE> gibobo, dont come to moan here
<gbear14275> Lord`Saladin: nope... ctrl wont highlight multple persons, and the only way I found to initiate a group chat was after I was in an IM window already
<robb_m> sajuuk, what errors if any is it giving you?
<Paddy_EIRE> gibobo, you should have checked to see if your modem was supported to begin with
<sajuuk> i have extracted the tar file
<klevererthanu> evening all
<gbear14275> gibobo: you tried looking for info on google... i find it hard to believe they dont...
<robb_m> and furthermore pushing !ot there gibobo :)
<sajuuk> and i go to ./configure in terminal where it is extracted to/at
<sajuuk> but it does nothing
<Flannel> gibobo: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/modem.html
<Paddy_EIRE> gibobo, and ubuntu is not supposed to help people who cannot afford an expensive OS... thats not the mission statement or goal
<klevererthanu> having problems with flashplayer version reinstallation
<sajuuk> says the file/folder 404
<sajuuk> if you get me
<gbear14275> Paddy_EIRE: well... it kinda is, isn't it?  bring OS usability to the masses?
<gibobo> I know, its just that I have been trying to figure it out since two days looking for an answer
<gibobo> sorry
<alex_21> <gibobo> I undertand. Kurdish, which I needed for a volunteer project, as well as for my personal likfe had no screen reade until Febuarry of 08, and only after I put the right people in touch and got coordinating
<alex_21> Understand, sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> gbarberi, yeah but nothing to do with undercutting anyone on price.. ubuntu abides by the foss principles primarily
<Flannel> The economic situations of the users is irrelevant.  As far as this particular issue is concerned, there's plenty of people who have dial up just because they do, not behcause they have to, so it's irrelevant.
<Lord`Saladin> gbear14275: In that case, I honestly don't know. I have only ever done one group chat before EVER on Pidgin, if not my life, and that was with two people other than myself. Lol. So it worked just fine for me
<Flannel> gibobo: Did you try the instructions on that page?
<gibobo> Yes i do
<Flannel> gibobo: and?
<gbear14275> Lord`Saladin:  :), I'm an online gamer although not WoW type stuff, its much lamer actually ;), but yeah, mass IM conversations were necessary for coordination
<cham_eleon> hey guys. after my update to 8.10 my mouse has a "bug". it still moves but i can't click. restart of x solve the problem. i tried serveral mouses, etc. everytime the same :(
<cham_eleon> sometimes the mouse works for hours but then it stops clicking
<malv> there a problem with the Ubuntu alternate install cd requesting me to put in the disk which is already in there. Wtf?
<METAL> laptop or desktop
<sajuuk> robb_m, what do you think is the problem?
<gibobo> actually i am on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/PcTel and I not sure that is the right thing to do. can you check it out and tell me what to think. I have the feeling its out of date.
<robb_m> im not sure sajuuk sorry.....
<robb_m> honesty wasnt paying attention, was trying to help in another channel....
<sajuuk> robb_m, you do your ./configure first yeah?
<Lord`Saladin> gbear14275: You really can't get any lamer than WoW. But, as an alternative that is probably MUCH better...Why not use IRC? Not sure about Freenode as it's so big, but on other networks you can make your own rooms, and set them so only people you want can enter, or even SEE that the room exists.
<gbear14275> Lord`Saladin: www.worldofaegis.com, text based strategy game
<robb_m> sajuuk, it should be ./configure then make and then make install iirc?
<robb_m> i havent done "source" in quite a while man.....sorry....
<sajuuk> robb_m, neither have I, I prefer not to... but im trying to get this BASIC compiler working so I can do some tutorials
<gbear14275> so yeah, it takes alot more brains than WoW, but some might argue "at least WoW and Runescape have 3d"... eh, depends on your definitions I guess ;)
<Peddy> sajuuk: ./configure, make, then sudo make install
<Lord`Saladin> gbear14275: I think I've heard of it... I myself do text-based roleplay. But, I would say IRC is the way forward -- and it further ensure anonymity. I would hate having to give my MSN to all the people I RP with
<gbear14275> I had 5 MSN's at one point
<Lord`Saladin> LMFAO!!!
<robb_m> Peddy, oh..forgot sudo :(
<sajuuk> sajuuk@Silver:~/Downloads/glbcc-0.1.0$ ./configure
<sajuuk> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Lord`Saladin> Still, IRC is good for game stuff, as the operator system generally allows for easy social ranking etc etc
<bakarat> how do i rename a computer in 8.10?
<bakarat> (graphical way)
<Flannel> !hostname | bakarat
<ubottu> bakarat: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<gbear14275> :), but yeah, there is a chat client in there... although in needs alot of work... I actually run that game now and the programmer on the team is looking to do an ajax chat setup
<bakarat> Flannel, problem is that system > administration > networking is...gone?
<robb_m> bakarat, for kde help try #kubuntu
<Lord`Saladin> gbear14275: How many people would be on the chat? AJAX, from my experience can be BAD if a lot of people are on there, for chat anyway
<Peddy> robb_m: well, actually you don't have to sudo for some software, and it's probably better to try without sudo and see if it fails,  but you forgot the 'make' step in between configure and install  ;)
<bakarat> robb_m, why would i want kde help? :|
<Lord`Saladin> gbear14275: PM me for more info, this is decidedly off topic
<METAL> what channel do you suggest for getting help with laptops andubuntu
<sajuuk> so why isn't my configure working?
<sajuuk> its confusing
<gbear14275> hmm... would like to support up to 250 simultaneous...
<gibobo> Flanel ? are you still there
<hasan_> hi
<robb_m> bakarat, i was assuming since you pused wit the elipses :)
<gbear14275> our coder is a pro... he should be able to provide a scalable solution
<Lord`Saladin> gbear14275: Not much hope of that, I'm afraid, Just for the way it works. PM me, and I will explain
<robb_m> peddy, no i didnt, i said configure, make then make install :)
<sajuuk> i did a GUI extract from the tarball, right click> extract, folder extracts glbcc into a folder
<hasan_> i have laptob
<jim_p> morning
<METAL> so do I hasan and I can't get any help LOL
<hasan_> but my webcam don t work
<hasan_> please help me
<METAL> what is your system
<alex_21> AJAX chat? Did someone say AJAX chat? If done correctly that will work great with accessibility software
<robb_m> if nobody knows the answer METAL..then nobodys GONNA answer..and if you arent following our advice...thats just your part :)
<hasan_> intel
<METAL> is it a dell hp  waht type model etc
<Peddy> robb_m: I'd better go get some sleep.
<jim_p> METAL, is there something particular you want to learn about a laptop model?
<alex_21> And please don't use constantly refreshing HTML, that sucks for people trying to use screen readers
<hasan_> sorry it is asus
<METAL> yes how do I get a program to control the fan
<METAL> it gets way to hot with ubuntu
<robb_m> well guys, im gonna go...its 2AM...if my clocks right....
<METAL> ouch
<alex_21> There are some programs. i am going to use one for my Servers, on the rack they get pretty hot with Ubuntu, but there are programs that will do that. I just don't remember which
<hasan_> ubuntu knows all hardwares
<gibobo> can someone tell me if this page is out of date or if there is any other way to do it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/PcTel , I got the feeling that it is to much of a downgrade of the linux kernel for ubuntu 8.04...
<hasan_> but not webcam
<METAL> you need the make and  model to be albe to find it hasan
<malv> anyone know if its possible to encrypt a preexisting partition?
<anothrguitarist> I'm trying to get lxdream to work with an intel graphics card
<sajuuk> perhaps someone else can download GLBCC and compile it from source and see wot the problem is
<anothrguitarist> The developer's site says it won't work, but I recall hearing that someone got it working anyway
<anothrguitarist> The problem is with the open gl drivers or something
<anothrguitarist> Anyone have advice?
<jim_p> anothrguitarist, do you have direct rendering now?
<anothrguitarist> Not sure if I have direct rendering or not
<anothrguitarist> When I run lxdream, it says it's not doing direct rendering
<anothrguitarist> Not exactly sure how to get it to do otherwise
<jim_p> anothrguitarist, at a terminal                  glxinfo | grep direct
<anothrguitarist> Says no direct rendering when I grep glxinfo
<jim_p> anothrguitarist, then this is your problem :(
<anothrguitarist> :\
<anothrguitarist> Is it something I'm stuck with until the drivers are improved?
<jim_p> anothrguitarist, well i would make a proper xorg.conf and not rely on xorg1.5 silly auto stuff
<anothrguitarist> Ah, I see
<anothrguitarist> Have a link where I could read up on that?
<jim_p> anothrguitarist, give me a sec
<anothrguitarist> Just to note, my card is an intel x3100, I believe
<anothrguitarist> :)
<hasan_> i
<hasan_> hi
<jim_p> anothrguitarist, do this for a sec                 cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<evanotten> hello i just download ksplash engine moodin 0.4.2.tar.gz and do not know how to install it can someone help?
<avatar> hi there. after upgrading from 8.04 LTS to 8.10 I noticed three errors. a) gnome does not save sessions anymore (I learned that this is a gnome problem, not ubuntu specific), b) I got massive problems with hanging firefox as soon as flash was loaded (fixed by de-installing flashplugin-nonfree and installing latest flash 10 beta from adobe) and c) - the problem I was unable to fix until now - problems using konsole. I can type some text and hit return ...
<avatar> ... - but konsole don't show any output. only after I press another key (return again) I see the output.
<avatar> any idea about fixing c?
<jim_p> evanotten, can you give me a link of it?
<anothrguitarist> Should I restart x, and come back to the chatroom?
<jim_p> anothrguitarist, no!
<Flannel> avatar: You might ask in #kubuntu, they may be more familiar
<evanotten> i dont understand your request
<anothrguitarist> :P
<evanotten> i saved the file to desktop
<jim_p> evanotten, where did you download it from?
<hasan_> i have laptob my oprating system is ubuntu and its model is asus but my webcam dont work
<avatar> Flannel: will try, thx. but I use Ubuntu (and only konsole as additional app).
<hasan_> can anyone help me
<jim_p> hasan_, is the camera found in lsusb ?
<evanotten> from filetube
<evanotten> i tried from http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705 however it directed me to some baseball page
<jim_p> evanotten, thanks :P
<hasan_> yes
<evanotten> ok
<jim_p> hasan_, under what name ?
<outboard> is there somewhere i should post a problem with installing and a work around ?
<jim_p> anothrguitarist, can i pm you a link?
<anothrguitarist> Yes :)
<mchelen> outboard, on the forums?
<outboard> i kind of meant is there a particular forum i should post it on
<outboard> but meh i'll figure it out
<alex_21> I can't see my server on the network, why could this be?
<alex_21> Well, I am blind so that might have something to do with it, but seriously, I can't find the box I need. I can't find Golden-Retriever by IP
<alex_21> It won't show up, like a bad puppy, when I nmap the network
<mattycoze> hey i've got a problem with volume control with keyboard commands; when i press vol up the volume image comes up and it shows it increasing the volume bar but it doesn't actually increase the volume... is there a way i can couple that control with the master volume?
<scizzo-> mattycoze: there is no options for that in the keyboard setup in ubuntu?
<alex_21> What kind of keyboard is it?
<mattycoze> scizzo i'll check
<mattycoze> because at the moment the keyboard command is only modifying the PCM-2 volume
<scizzo-> mattycoze: if I am not completely wrong you should be able to bind it different in those options for the keyboard but I am not 100% sure
<mattycoze> alex_21 it's a HP Pavillion laptop dv6000 d.w i don';t think its a driver issue, the keyboard was working fine before i mucked around with something to do with alsa but i'll check the keyboard settings in a sec
<mattycoze> scizzo nah the keyboard shortcuts were set correctly...
<alex_21> I just wanted to see if I know of any issues with the keyboard. I too have an HP wireless keyboard, and The "A" and "Delete" keys are backwards
<mattycoze> oh okay
<mattycoze> i've got Pulse Audio Manager installed perhaps there'd be something in there i can tweak to get it working again
<ptym3k> fr
<ptym3k> francais
<Rafik_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mattycoze> mmm scizzo what can i do? post on a forum?
<chattan> 重庆电信100M共享托管4800元/年,10M独享托管5800元/年,租用700元起
<julian_> hi can somebody help me reinstalling grub? on sudo grub-install --recheck --root-directory=/media/disk-1 /dev/sda i get the following error: The file /media/disk-1/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<Name1411> Hello, I tried installing both Ubuntu and Kubuntu , and it will cause my router light to flash like it is in high traffic, yet I am not connected at all.  I did not have this problem with previous versions of Ubuntu or Kubuntu and it never made the router light flash like I had high traffic. And to end confusion I didn't have any downloads going, and was unable to connect to my modem, or any other "local" things along with the internet. I have a Dell Ispi
<avatar> solution to my konsole problem (which is identical to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164635) ->  I downgraded my nvidia video driver from 177 to 173 - this needs further testing, but it seems that the problem vanished.
<Lord`Saladin> Name1411: Sounds like a problem I had some time ago, it started randomly... try taking the ethernet cable out, restart Ubuntu, THEN put the ethernet cable back in; allow it to connect and test again. If that doesn't work, hard reset the router whilst doing the same thing, during the time you have the computer rebooting.
<Lord`Saladin> That, at least, worked for me.
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: Why did it just show up in the new release? I was thinking this was the time to switch.
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: The BAM, stupid problem again
<Name1411> Then*
<Lord`Saladin> Name1411: I have no idea. I don't think it is an 8.10 issue - I had it in 8.04.
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: I haven't seen it before when I installed Wubi , or the real deal
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: Until this version
<Lord`Saladin> Unfortunately, I never got a cause for the problem, to be honest, I just know that what you describe is EXACTLY what was happening with my machine
<rage> Hello, is the a program that can monitor a file and output any appended information, sort of like cat filename, but it does not exit and continues to cat contents of the file as information is appended to the end?
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: So you are saying for me to try to disconnect the cable, put it back in? reset my modem and the router?
<Theeb> ubuntu is running fine without the video card driver, should i install the driver for maximum performance?
<Tokimi> Hi there folks! I've got a USB CD-ROM drive that isn't recognised by my BIOS, and hence, cannot be booted from. The laptop currently has fedora on there and it recognises the USB CD-ROM drive :D How would I go about installing ubuntu whilst already in linux? My primary CD-ROM is dead, btw.
<Lord`Saladin> Name1411: Just take the ethernet out before shutting down Ubuntu. Restart the computer. Once you have logged back into Ubuntu, put the ethernet cable back in. That should work for you.
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: So when I go to reboot to Ubuntu right now, I should have it out.  Wait till I get to the desktop, and put it back in , see if it worked?
<Lord`Saladin> Yes.
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: BRB
<Lord`Saladin> Just make sure you take the ethernet out BEFORE you reboot
<mattycoze> would somebody mind checking out my problem on the ubuntu forums; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6311840#post6311840
<Tokimi> Any idea?
<ribellu06> hello everbody
<Tokimi> Hello, ribellu06
<ribellu06> Tokimi my english is not perfect but it is the instant to teach :) i'm french , a small autoscan question it is the best
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: That still didn't solve the issue.
<P_Kable> Hello. Is there a alternative to google analytics, something that I can install from the repos that can give me IPs and the works ?
<julian_> help! reinstalling grub does give me an error that /boot/stage1 couldnt be read correclty but that file is there
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: Maybe next release.. *sigh*
<Name1411> Would it be possible for me to install the older version and use it safly ?
<P_Kable> julian_=> dpkg-reconfigure grub ?
<Name1411> Or would the security updates be updated for 7.whatever
<User__> how can i enroll in ubuntu course?
<potwak> how can i enroll in ubuntu course?
<P_Kable> potwak=> what ubuntu course ?
<loquitus_of_bor1> Is there a place to get freespace for ubuntu? I am referring to the 3d game... I heard it is free now, so to speak... but where can I download it from and install? perhaps even from source?
<potwak> P_Kable: UCP
<Lord`Saladin> Name1411: I don't know, in that case. Did you try rebooting your router/modem?
<P_Kable> potwak=> http://www.canonical.com/services/training/ubuntuprofessionalcertification
<Lord`Saladin> P_Kable: Try AWStats
<Lord`Saladin> Or Webalizer
<P_Kable> Lord`Saladin=> ok thanks
<Lord`Saladin> AW is rather good.
<potwak> P_Kable: is it available here in the philippines?
<P_Kable> potwak=> no idea, check the link
<Lord`Saladin> We used to supply it with the websites we provided at my old job
<potwak> P_Kable: thanks.
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: yes, it just twinkled again and said "connecting"
<Lord`Saladin> Weird.
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: roger.
<Lord`Saladin> Though, admittedly, it DID take some time for mine to work again.
<Lord`Saladin> Properly, at least.
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: Are security updates still given to the earlier release? whatever LTS
<Lord`Saladin> Yes, if you are on 8.04, you still get security updates.
<Name1411> Lord`Saladin: So in general, I could install 8.04 without any issues ?
<Name1411> if I so desired to anyway.
<Lord`Saladin> Yes.
<snek> Name1411: 8.04 is the Long Term Support version.. in a way you could say it is more reliable than installing 8.10 since it has existed longer and has longer guaranteed support/updates
<Name1411> Would I be bothered with "there's a big bad distro update!" notices ?
<snek> Name1411: not by default.. unless a new LTS version is released
<Lord`Saladin> Name1411: Nope. By default, LTS versions only notify you of LTS releases
<Lord`Saladin> Lol.
<rvb> help please
<Name1411> Perhaps that's an idea.
<snek> Name1411: 8.10 is a "normal" version, and LTS will not auto update to a normal version
<alex_21> I fixed my server problem I think. Good night. Bani Bash
<kek> what's the most common cause of having no sound (no error messages, it's just silent)? i can't find any errors in dmesg or syslog and i've checked that the volume is up in alsamixer and gnome volume control.
<snek> turned off speakers or unplugged jacks? :P
<Name1411> Would I still be able to recive the newer desktops, and all that crap? Like KDE4 if I "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" ?
<snek> Name1411: hmm it depends if it's in the repositories for hardy (8.04).. but i think there's a special KDE4 repo for hardy anyway
<kek> snek: "but it works in windows" :)
<Stratton> lol
<snek> kek: hehe, just fooling around.. i can't say i have had that same problem
<Name1411> OK.  I'll install it through Wubi before I decide if I want to install it for real.
<Name1411> Although Wubi seems slow
<Name1411> (NTFS?)
<snek> name1411: wubi is only a few MB/s slower it seems.. my normal drive does about 75MB/s and in Wubi it does 68MB/s.. so not really that aparant for me
<Name1411> Well, when I click "Not now" or something like that on FireFox, it seems to 'animate' longer
<Name1411> when saving passwords or not
<LoveGuru> hi, Need help with ssh .. im using Vmware and Ubuntu as guest OS, Using bridge connection, sshd running i check the process but i can't login to my server :<
<arooni-mobile> question: is there a way on thunderbird on  ubuntu hardy ... can run in the background?  or be minimized in the tray
<snek> i can't say i notice it, but i run Wubi on a core2duo 2.4Ghz OC'd to 3.1Ghz with 4GB ram and a 8800GT 512MB OC'd
<Joshooa> Does anybody know why I am unable to choose a proprietary driver for my nvidia card? It tries to download but just doesn't activate at all, and every time I reboot I get errors and low graphics display
<snek> LoveGuru: sounds like everything is setup ok.. i often use the same method and so far haven't had problems.. can you see anyting in /var/log/auth.log?
<_inxs> hello, i updated to the latest kernel, and ubuntu is now running in low graphics mode, no driver detected, i reinstalled the nvidia driver. Still running on low resolution, cant set it higher. What am i doing wrong
<snek> Joshooa: what nvidia card/chipset is it?
<LoveGuru> snek: let me check
<Joshooa> snek: It's an nvidia 7600 GS and I'm tried to use the recommended 177 driver it tells me to. I just want it to work so I can play WoW again.
<snek> Joshooa: ok, i have a 7600GS as well, works fine so far.. you might want to check the Xorg and dmesg logs
<snek> Joshooa: you could try using EnvyNG
<Joshooa> snek: I'm sure it's xorg, I had 8.04 today and GLX wasn't working right, and I tried updating my driver to the one on the nvidia page which is apparently a big no no, since then it's been all messed up.
<LoveGuru> snek:  i found one entry says " sshd[6203] Server listening on :: port 22
<LoveGuru> " sshd[6203] Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22
<snek> Joshooa: hmm that was not a good idea no.. you have to uninstall the official one first then (but don't ask me how)..
<LoveGuru> im trying to connect from my windows box. using putty client
<snek> LoveGuru: you have no firewall installed?
<Joshooa> snek: Yeah I can't find out how to uninstall for the life of me. I am almost ready to reformat but I have gigs and gigs of music and videos I can't save first so I am kinda stuck at this point
<potwak> i'm leaving. bye all.
<potwak> :)
<sloopy> snek, can you send some extra computrons over to my laptop? the 1066Mhz P3 is a little short... ;´)
<LoveGuru> snek: no i dont have any firewall
<_inxs> hello i updated to the new kernel and everythings messed up,graphic driver, lan driver. I booted in previous kernel, where everything worked perfectly, graphics still f*cked, how is this possible?
<jim_p> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<snek> Joshooa: have a look at http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<jim_p> !i810
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810
<aftertaf> quick wubi question: where are the linux files on the disk when linux installed via wubi?
<snek> c:\wubi?
<snek> Joshooa: envyng MIGHT uninstall the original nvidia driver for you...
<LoveGuru> snek any ideaa?
<snek> LoveGuru: are you connecting to a VM running on the same machine? or is the VM running on a different machine?
<Guest55913> Hi, I'm using the WUBI version. Can I see the contents of the partition I "installed" on?
<snek> Guest55913: yes, it's under /host/ somewhere
<kek> man, volume controls are just too complex
<Maveas> Shit
<Maveas> My ethernet won't work
<ompaul> Maveas, sudo dhclient
<Stratton> hey voidsies
<ompaul> !language | Maveas
<ubottu> Maveas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Stratton> why is the name 'anandjones' banned?
<Guest55913> snek, glorious, thanks
<ompaul> Stratton, join #ubuntu-ops and ask
<Joshooa> snek: I'll look into it thank you
<Stratton> k
<fghoul> hi guys! having a freaky question here
<voidsies> hey Stratton
<fghoul> how do i read *.doc files from console?
<voidsies> hey Stratton
<fghoul> is there a plugin for vim that can handle ms office format?
<LoveGuru> snek: its a same machine.
<Stratton> hi anandjones
<snek> LoveGuru: maybe try switching to NAT instead of Bridged? I never run it bridged and have had no problems so far
<LoveGuru> snek: i had NAT connection but somehow it won't working so i just switch to bridge
<LoveGuru> ;<
<voidsies> hey Stratton
<etfb> How do you say "do X until the user presses a key" in bash script?
<zeno> is there a way to cap the decibels using alsa?
<wiehan> I need to ask a bit technical question and need a technical answer: What is the exact difference (if any) between ubuntu and xubuntu except for gnome vs. xfce and a different choice of out-of-the-box applications? Question 2: If I take ubuntu and install a very lightweight window manager such as JWM (j-window manager, or something?) would it be faster than xubuntu (or alternitavely xubuntu running the same JWM)
<snek> LoveGuru: hmm ok, i'm at a loss then..
<LoveGuru> snek: could ya help me with NAT? if i switch again ?
<LoveGuru> because NAT works fine .. but i dont know somehow it work :<
<KernalKrunK> Hi everyone.
<subdolus> Yo, every week or so I get the following when I try 'screen' something: Directory '/var/run/screen' must have mode 777.
<zeno> wiehan: 1.none 2.faster, i like xmonad and fluxbox myself
<subdolus> so every week or so I have to su and chmod it... why does this keep on happening?
<snek> LoveGuru: maybe depends what the problem is exactly
<zeno> wiehan: but just install ubuntu server and then install jwm or whatever if you need speed
<snek> zeno: good point, server is a good place to start :)
<zeno> i use fluxbox on my ps3, xmonad on my laptop
<wiehan> zeno thanks for the answer
<wiehan> zeno another question: what would happen If I install ubuntu-resticted-extras on xubuntu
<snek> zeno: wow xmonad is pretty damn minimal.. looks good for my old 500mhz laptop :)
<Syrre> hey guys .... i have a little problem .... i cant install mplayer =/ ... i get this error " mplayer: Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-25 but it is not installable
<Syrre> E: Broken packages", does anyone know what to do ?
<zeno> wiehan: a ton of crud you dont need, just pick the packages you need from restricted extras individually.  for instance use mplayer instead of the video codecs there
<zeno> snek: great for laptops in general, since touchpads suck
<zeno> Syrre: fire up synaptic and find the fix broken thing
<snek> zeno: gotta try it out, delicious'd it for the future :)
<Syrre> zeno: iĺl try that one =P
<LoveGuru> snek: which VMware are ya using?
<wiehan> zeno: so mplayer (from ubuntu repositries, and NOT from medibuntu repositries) can run most-all 'restricted formats' such as mp3 and videos which does not work out of the box?
<snek> LoveGuru: vmware fusion on a mac, and vmware workstation at home under vista64
<zeno> snek: its easy to hack too, source is in haskell and tiny
<LoveGuru> snek: my question is for Vmware Workstation.
<btoogood> evening all
<LoveGuru> snek: What did u set there in VMware tab Edit/Virtual network Editor/NAT/EDIT/ There is Gateway right there.. what should i set there?
<wiijii> morning
<zeno> wiehan: yes except dvds i think
<zeno> mabye can though =p
<Syrre> zeno: i tried it, but nothing happens =/, same error on mplayer =/ .... i have absolutely no idea what might have happened
<penrith> hi ikonia
<snek> LoveGuru: i'm not at home, so i can't verify the settings at the moment
<wiijii> Guys n gals, does anyone have VirtualBox running with an Ubuntu guest?
<LoveGuru> snek: well there is option about gateway.. and i didn't find any gateway under ifconfig eth1
<btoogood> hey how stable is it to up grade to 8.10 through apt as stated through the wiki?
<LoveGuru> wiijii: i m using Vmware Workstation and Ubuntu as Guest not virtual box.
<wiijii> yeah
<snek> LoveGuru: normally I would say your router ip... but I can't say that for a fact since i can't verify my settings at the moment
<wiijii> I've been suggested vmware. But I have vbox all set up and ready. XP works with net on guest
<penrith> hi
<LoveGuru> snek: u know what i tried every single thing whatever i can reach. but .. still no luck with that
<btoogood> penrith hi
<penrith> hey does any know about how to downlaod  clamav
<penrith> just trying to change  my nick
<zeno> Syrre: try sudo dpkg --configure -a;sudo apt-get -f install
<btoogood> penrith: use apt-get or use synaptic
<wiehan> zeno: so mplayer (from ubuntu repositries, and NOT from medibuntu repositries) can run most-all 'restricted formats' such as mp3 and videos which does not work out of the box?
<zeno> wiehan: yup
<onceuponastack> penrith: do a google search for clamav sourceforge
<zeno> wiehan: i think you need another package for dvds, and its not a super interface for music jsut okay
<zeno> although i actually end up using it alot =p
<btoogood> Any one here had any problems with ubuntu 8.10
<zeno> btoogood: yes
<wiehan> zeno: I know, but that answered my question
<zeno> btoogood: but benefits outweigh for me
<btoogood> zeno what you mean
<turuburu> hi guys. anyone managed to synchronize windows mobile phone with ubuntu 8.10? if yes, how?
<turuburu> preferably i want to synchronize contacts with kontact
<zeno> btoogood: i dont like kde4 apps in gnome yet as much as kde3, and nm-applet misbehaves a bit
<btoogood> zeno the only kde app i like in gnome is K3b
<kek> how do i make gnome-terminal beep in the headphones and not in the pc speakers?
<zeno> turuburu: 1. install virtualbox, 2. grab torrented xp cd 3. .... 4. profit!
<Syrre> zeno: i tried it ... but i still cant install =/
<zeno> Syrre: try ubuntu forums, post the error messages
<ActionParsnip1> zeno: i wouldnt advise undertaking illegal activities in the official ubuntu support channel
<jim_p> does anyone play second life? i found this           http://www.byteme.org.uk/secondlife-amd64/apt-get-a-secondlife.html
<zeno> ActionParsnip1: ok change 2 to pay 500 dollars for vista ultimate edition :)
<LoveGuru> ahhhhaaaaaa
<btoogood> turuburu: there are some projects out there havent triend them my self so cant tell you
<LoveGuru> snek" ?
<Syrre> zeno: i might have gotten it working, downloaded the package manually and installed it =P ..... took me some time to find it though
<turuburu> zeno: i tried this, but i dont like this solution
<Syrre> mplayer
<turuburu> btoogood: i tried some things. it's a mess
<Syrre> ooops
<snek> LoveGuru: yes i'm here i just can't help you further without being at home..
<ActionParsnip1> Syrre: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<btoogood> turuburu: yes that is why i basically gave up
<LoveGuru> snek: due to just that wrong gateway.. my all setting messed up. and i can't access to my server.. i just change the last router digit and everything works fine now :S
<zeno> turuburu: is it a hdd? with usb? if not then probably wont work.  concider getting a non-propriatary phone next time maybe :\
<_inxs> hello, i installed nvidia driver, compiz works but i cant seem to set to a proper resolution(preferences screen resolution).Any ideas?
<bazhang> !info virtualbox-ose
<Syrre> ActionParsnip1: allready installed =P
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6137 kB, installed size 20720 kB
<turuburu> zeno: it is usb. i hope linux phones to be developed, but they are still not widespread
<snek> LoveGuru: there is a #vmware channel, maybe try in there? i'm sure they have more experience with problems like this
<btoogood> well got to go got early start in the morning catch you all tomorrow
<ActionParsnip1> Syrre: then run it from terminal and off you go, you may need the kernel module too, and add yourself to the vboxusers group
<jim_p> gtg guys
<jim_p> later
<zeno> turuburu: is it just a ntfs partition? if so that works fine or is it some wierd driver? then your sol
<jim_p> bye
<LoveGuru> snek: its working now :S
<turuburu> zeno no it's not. anyway thanks.
<snek> LoveGuru: lol ok :)
<zeno> turuburu: you seen the tmobile g1? its all over place
<LoveGuru> snek: i just put wrong gateway there.. c0z 0f that everything become messup.
<_inxs> how do i set screen resolution, appart from preferencces-screen resolution?
<LoveGuru> snek: just becoz 0f that gateway i can't access through ssh/ftp whatever.
<zeno> its linux+open source
<ActionParsnip1> zeno: bit offtopic, do you know if the chrome browser supports xul?
<turuburu> i have not seen.  i have another phone. the gps applications i use and the maps, are not still for other phones except windows mobile. i ll check the mobile u told me though
<penrith> can people hack into linux
<snek> LoveGuru: yep that makes sense :)
<ActionParsnip1> penrith: yes, just like any other OS
<LoveGuru> snek: anyways tx. for help :)
<zeno> ActionParsnip1: nope my wife got me one for xmas but im not supposed to know so havnt used it :)
<snek> LoveGuru: hehe your welcome
<ActionParsnip1> zeno: nice haahaa
<zeno> penrith: sure no system is totally secure
<chn_boy> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> zeno: it if if it has no network conectivity
<chn_boy> is it possible to remove all panels in desktop??
<dekkong> Hello guys! I've got a problem I cant get any sound in Movie Player but in VLC and everything else it works
<zeno> ActionParsnip1: call the user up and trick them into doing what you want, or just steal the machiene!
<ActionParsnip1> dekkong: 'movie player' is totem
<dekkong> ActionParsnip1: yes.
<ActionParsnip1> dekkong: i'd check its audio settings or just use vlc
<Sc> hi
<chn_boy> is it possible to remove all panels in desktop??
<zeno> dekkong: system pref sound, then select the same one for movies as normal sounds
<zeno> same mixer*
<dekkong> zeno: my problem is also that when i record with my microphone i cant playback it
<QaDeS> hi there. i installed network-manager-pptp, but the vpn anel won't show up when i click on the network manager.  got Ubuntu 8.04.1
<penrith> whats the best anti virus  programe for linux
<zeno> chn_boy: right click on them and hit delete
<_inxs> hello reinstalled nvidia driver, compiz works but im running in low resolution(640x480), and i cant seem to set it any higher in preferemces-screen resolution.What should i do? Somebody?
<ActionParsnip1> penrith: no such thing as best
<zeno> chn_boy: if the last one wont just turn on hiding, hide it and leave that way
<ActionParsnip1> !antivirus | penrith
<ubottu> penrith: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<QaDeS> penrith: i use avia and it works like a breeze
<QaDeS> avira*
<zeno> penrith: none anti virus is a black list which is resource hogging and ineffective
<ActionParsnip1> !best | penrith
<ubottu> penrith: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zeno> penrith: the better way is good security to prevent the virii
<ActionParsnip1> zeno: its handy for mail servers and samba shares
<zeno> ActionParsnip1: speaking of which know why when i cped a folder to a samba share its much larger there? ntfs takes more space per file or something?
<zeno> ActionParsnip1: gmail handles spam/viruses pretty nicely
<zeno> and now that it has imap works great for me
<ActionParsnip1> zeno: sure, but if you run your own mailserver, its very attractive
<dekkong> zeno: you got any solutions how to fix my problem.. I think it has something to do with codes when i Cant playback something that i've recorded with my mic
<subdolus> Yo, every week or so I get the following when I try 'screen' something: Directory '/var/run/screen' must have mode 777.
<subdolus> so every week or so I have to su and chmod it... why does this keep on happening?
<blip-> hi, i have a swap partition in my extended space while ubuntu 8.04 lies on primary partitions... the OS isn't seening or using the swap partition at all.   Free shows me http://pastebin.com/d67d23f8d   .. any ideas how to fix this ?  thanks
<ActionParsnip1> subdolus: you can just sudo chmod, you never need su
<dekkong> Sound Recorder says Could not open audio device for playback.
<zeno> dekkong: did you make sure its configured right in sounds? also open up alsamixer and enable everything that you know you dont need
<zeno> excpet that you know...*
<subdolus> ActionParsnip1: rofl. same thing dude. I just want to know WHY it's happening in the first place
<_inxs> Hello, nvidia driver,compiz works,low resolution(640x480), cant set higher resolution in preferences-screen resolution.Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> subdolus: yeah but sudo is quicker and more secure
<filipegarcia_> ActionParsnip1: and for a /dev/ttyS0 ? what should i do when i want 777 permissions ??
<subdolus> ActionParsnip1: Do you really want to have a pissing contest about this?
<subdolus> re: I just want to know WHY it's happening in the first  place
<ActionParsnip1> subdolus: you could add the permission chane to your startup script
<ActionParsnip1> subdolus: not graceful but will work
<_inxs> Hello, nvidia driver,compiz works,low resolution(640x480), cant set higher resolution in preferences-screen resolution.Any ideas?
<subdolus> already doing that.. ONCE AGAIN I WANT TO KNOW WHY
<subdolus> just hush and let someone who actually knows a thing or two to answer
<fasta> How do I map a specific key to SHIFT?
<zeno> _inxs: edit xorg.conf
<zeno> _inxs: make sure nvidia driver working in system admin drivers
<_inxs> zeno:thnx
<zeno> fasta: SHIFT them around on your keyboard!
<zeno> really i dunno :)
<DeFi> Hi everyone, when my pppoe connection is connected i cannot access my local network, i cannot ping any local ips etc. but when i disconnect it the network works fine again. my friend has the same problem with his ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip1> subdolus: was just suggesting, sheesh
<subdolus> ActionParsnip1: if you want to be a super-hero irc tech support dude, you should start with reading the original question
<belleke> can i use the server edition for a barebone installation?
<ActionParsnip1> subdolus: i did and suggested a solution
<subdolus> anyone else have any idea why my /var/run/screen dir keeps having to be chmod'd by root?
<fasta> zeno: do not waste the time of other people.
<ActionParsnip1> subdolus: forget it
<blip-> how can i tell ubuntu where my swap partition is ?
<ActionParsnip1> DeFi: does your ppoe connection use the same ip range as your lan?
<zeno> fasta: yes master i do as you command.  would you like a fresh beverage?
<_inxs> wining hour?
<fasta> zeno: you made it to my ignore list.
<zeno> OH NOES how could this have happened to me?
<ActionParsnip1> blip-: you add it in /etc/fstab
<DeFi> ActionParsnip1: No
<DeFi> it does not
<filipegarcia_> can anyone help me creating udev rules in ttyS0 and lp0 port????
<DeFi> internet ips are 196 range
<rookeeeeeeeee> could anyone tell me what download throttle is in rtorrent (ubuntu torrent program)
<[ZAF]-Coral> ##windows
<ActionParsnip1> DeFi: ok cool
<DeFi> my lan ip is 192
<blip-> ActionParsnip1: it's already there but using UUID format which may have changed since i changed my partion structure.  is it ok to say something like "/dev/sda6 none swap sw 0 0" in my fstab ?
<wiijii> Does anyone have experience setting up VirtualBox with host networking please?
<KernalKrunK> hey do any of you guys have folding@home installed?
<DeFi> ActionParsnip1: do you know why its doing it?
<[ZAF]-Coral> Wow there are no people in windows :P
<[ZAF]-Coral> Thanking the lord
<zeno> wiijii: yes add guest additions
<ActionParsnip1> DeFi: you'll probably find that ALL data is going down the pppoe connection which wont find your router
<chn_boy> zeno: at least one panel can't be deleted???
<DeFi> ActionParsnip1: well how do i fix it?
<zeno> chn_boy: im not sure, but if it cant just hide it
<wiijii> zeno Sorry I should have been more clear. I have Ubuntu server installed on vbox inside Ubuntu desktop
<DeFi> ActionParsnip1: it shouldnt go that by default
<zeno> chn_boy: and never open it
<wiijii> I want to set up static IP for the guest OS. I can't even get the eth0 or br0 bridge to appear in the guest OS though
<wiijii> I followed the guide at ubuntu help
<zeno> wiijii: make sure its using nat
<DeFi> !networknotworkingwithpppoeconnected
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wiijii> zeno I did. When I first booted it was using NAT, eth0 appeared, but there was no connectivity. Now I;'ve tried to set up host networking with a bridge, and it's all gone downhill
<wiijii> Apparently I need host networking to accept connections in the guest OS
<ActionParsnip1> DeFi: i think you maybe need to add some routes
<DeFi> ActionParsnip1: it shouldn't do this by default, there must be a way to fix the issue without adding routes manually
<DeFi> :/
<ActionParsnip1> DeFi: i doubt it but it will definately help. i see what you mean though, the 2 different networks being managed due to their addresses
<DeFi> hmm
<belleke> can i use the server edition for a barebone installation?its  on a laptop with 512mb memory and a processor of 1.6 ghz.will there be problems with the kernel i'm using wifi at home
<ActionParsnip1> belleke: should be fine with a desktop system
<zeno> wiijii: do you have guest additions installed? btw dont use ping to test netowrk ping is broken in vbox
<manish> i have lost my sleep button and power manager. How do i get it back
<ActionParsnip1> wiijii: set default gateway to your routers ip and dns server to 10.0.2.3
<belleke> thx dude
<DeFirence> ActionParsnip1, my routes look like this:
<DeFirence> 196-209-22-1-nn *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<DeFirence> 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<penrith> i cant install clamav
<wiijii> zeno guest additions is for XP isn't it?
<DeFirence> and then link-local and default
<wiijii> And I've lost my network devices now anyway, damn
<DeFirence> what route would i need to add or change for it to work ActionParsnip1 ?
<wiijii> what should /etc/vbox/interfaces look like? I didn't have that file originally, and now I've put the vbox/br0 entries in it
<manish> ActionParsnip how do i get my sleep button and powermanager back
<ActionParsnip1> DeFirence: surely it should be 196.209.0.0 instead of 196-209-22-1-nn
<DeFirence> thats default
<ActionParsnip1> DeFirence: ive not used vpn / pppoe in ubuntu
<penrith> hey can anybody help me to install clamav
<DeFirence> my pppoe worked fine on hardy
<ActionParsnip1> DeFirence: but its gonna be that kind of bag
<Phoenix87> re
<DeFirence> with my network
<QaDeS> is vpn generally broken in ubuntu 8.04?
<hs> If I ssh to 127.0.0.1 and export DISPLAY to localhost:0, shouldn't applications I run via that ssh session be ran through the local x-server?
<DeFirence> by with intrepid now, it gives this issue :/
<DeFirence> but*
<bob_> I am trying to add a second Hard Drive and am having trouble. Anyone good at this sort of thing?
<ActionParsnip1> DeFirence: intrepid is weird and wonderful
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: does it show in bios?
<DeFirence> sigh ><
<bob_> Not sure but it does show in "Places"
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: ok can you give us a pastebin of sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip1> !info kjots
<ubottu> kjots (source: kdepim): note-taking utility for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 254 kB, installed size 844 kB
<DeFirence> ActionParsnip1, what route would you try add in my position to access 192.168.0.*
<penrith> hey can anybody help  me installing clamav
<bob_> ActionParsnip: Remind me how to paste bin......
<zaza86> #ubuntu - chat - it
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zaza86> #ubuntu-chat-it
<mikevankuik> Hi can anyone tell me where the network listener for syslog is hidden? :( I can't find it
<selinuxium> hi all, how do I reconfigure the keyboard map in JeOS?
<ActionParsnip1> DeFirence: i'd add one for lan saying 192.168.0.0 use ethX
<DeFirence> ActionParsnip1, its already there...
<DeFirence> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<DeFirence> 196-209-22-1-nn *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<DeFirence> 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<ActionParsnip1> DeFirence: and one for 196.209.0.0 use ppp0
<DeFirence> why ppp0?
<DeFirence> if its lan
<matteo_> Hi all!!! Anyone knows a 3d Graphing software for Ubuntu?? thx alot
<ActionParsnip1> DeFirence: ppp0 is your pppoe adapter, and 196.209 is the addressing it uses
<DeFirence> ./3dgfx4u
<selinuxium> matteo_: What do you want it for?
<bob_> ActionParsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80784/
<bob_>  ActionParsnip1: Is that correct?
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: you need to partition sdb
<P_Kable> ca interesse quelqu'un que je fasse un wiki SNORT pour ubuntu ? J'ai commence deja...
<matteo_> i need it for function 3d graphing!
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: yes, your new drive is sdb, but you havent partitioned it
<P_Kable> oopss sorry wrong chan
<penrith> hi ices
<icesword> hello, everybody
<bob_>  ActionParsnip1:  I found a guide online and followed the steps but it didn't work I guess, it was command line. Maybe I should try GUI?
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: you can use gparted, fdisk or cfdisk to partition it
<penrith> hey ice how good r u on linux
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: either is fine, you could even partition in windows and format it in linux
<bob_>  ActionParsnip1:  OK I am going to try that. I'll be back with details. Thank!!!!!!
<icesword> penrith, err, like what
<penrith> i trying install clamav
<icesword> penrith, I am not good at linux at all, I just like it
<agustin> anyone here?
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap4
<agustin> guys how i do to config conky to xp partition with this command? ${font PizzaDude Bullets:size=14}g${font} Windows XP:
<agustin> ${fs_free /home}/${fs_size /home} $alignr${fs_bar 8,60 /home}
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: that shows how to partition with cli
<agustin> in the /home what i must replacee¿?
<penrith> hey i download clamav what do i need to do next
<bob_>  ActionParsnip1: That should be helpful. Thanks again!!!!
<icesword> penrith, excute the program
<meganox> is it ok to format /boot to ext3 in Hardy these days?
<agustin> any??? one?
<penrith> why ices
<ActionParsnip1> meganox: what would you gain?
<darryl> I'm playing with a new install of Dapper 6.06, my screen saver works ok, but when I wake up in theh morning, the box is frozen, and won't reboot into X. Running startx  at reboot locks up too. To get here now, I had to boot into safe graphics mode, recreate my user, etc... I didn't have this trouble with 5.10, ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> darryl: id check dmesg
<darryl> ActionParsnip1: ok
<penrith> hey action do u know about clamav
<icesword> !tab |  penrith
<ubottu> penrith: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<icesword> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.94.dfsg.1-1ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 225 kB, installed size 416 kB
<ActionParsnip1> penrith: all i know is its good to get the latest source and compile or updates tend to be funny
<Dar1us> anyone here know why sdptool browse myphone doesn't show anything at all? works OK for another BT device I have
<meganox> ActionParsnip1: no idea ;)  I'm just reading about LVM and saw an example doing it ext3 and was wondering where i'd got my info from to do it ext2.  LVM also requires the distro set up the initrd's properly in order to put / on a LV
<ActionParsnip1> meganox: ext3 is ext2 wit a journal
<ActionParsnip1> meganox: considering /boot will be about 10mb, its not wort it
<ActionParsnip1> meganox: well, 50
<penrith> i got all the packets in clamav i type clamav in the shell nothing happong
<penrith> happing
<ActionParsnip1> penrith: if you type: ps -ef | grep clam you will find it running
<icesword> penrith, sudo apt-get install clamav?
<ActionParsnip1> penrith: its a service like samba
<meganox> ActionParsnip1: what i really want to know is will I have any trouble installing Hardy from alt CD on LVM (leaving /boot outside LVM)
<bob_>  ActionParsnip1: I'm sorry I'm back..... I installed Gparted. To start it I use Terminal? Gparted /dev/sdb1?
<pronoy> i am unable to install the flash 10 plugin for mozilla.....can anyone please help me with that......its causing me lost of audio issues
<penrith> ya its in there
<bullgard4> How can I determine the URL of the Internet radio stream that I am just subscribed to?
<ActionParsnip1> meganox: should be fine. just configure that partitions to have aseparate /boot and it'll be fine
<meganox> pronoy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: its in the menus, or you can use gksudo gparted /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: i believe
<meganox> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<xnv> bullgard4: How did you subscribe to it?
<bob_>  ActionParsnip1: I don't see it in menu. I'll try teminal
<ActionParsnip1> !gparted | non_
<ubottu> non_: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Theeb> PCM stands for? in sound preferences
<nik> hello
<ActionParsnip1> !pcm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcm
<nik> when i try to continue my torrent downloads that i started in winxp in lunux transmission says data cannot be verified. what can i do?
<penrith> i install clamav and its telling me this 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DeFirence> ActionParsnip1, i don't know what to do now ;( i cant get it working
<ActionParsnip1> Theeb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCM
<Stooge> what program are you using for torrents nik?
<nik> transmission
<nik> is there a better one?
<ActionParsnip1> DeFirence: you know as much as me, i think you are gonna have to play. maybe someone else can chip in
<bullgard4> xnv: I googled for the name of the American radio station, found it, loaded the home page and clicked on a button there. --  And now please answer the question which I have put.
<ActionParsnip1> DeFirence: or ask later
<DeFirence> hmm ok :/
<DeFirence> thanks anyway :)
<Stooge> bit torrent utorrent Flash get..
<darryl> ActionParsnip1: no clues in dmesg
<xnv> bullgard4: I can't. That's not enough information.
<ActionParsnip1> darryl: then read all the logs you can find
<penrith> i install clamav and its telling me this 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nik> it says data not fully available
<penrith> what have i done wrong
<darryl> ActionParsnip1: ok
<xnv> bullgard4: There might be several ways. You might be able to get it from your web browser by going back to the page. You might be able to get it from the program that's playing the station, depending on the program.
<ActionParsnip1> penrith: then run sudo freshclam
<nik> can anyone answer me?
<Theeb> ActionParsnip1, the question should i use it to control the volume or not lol, the PCM
<Breakdown> hi peoples
<meganox> Theeb: PCM is like Wav sound volume control in Windows
<meganox> Theeb: so most system generated sounds
<xnv> nik: Does Tranmission even run in XP?
<ActionParsnip1> xnv: gone
<chfwiggum> nik: so u started a download in xp and tried to continue it in linux?
<penrith>  i try that sudo freshclam
<startmeup> what is latest transmission version?
<ActionParsnip1> chfwiggum: gone
<startmeup> synaptic is showing 1.06
<chfwiggum> :(
<ActionParsnip1> !info transmission | startmeup
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.34-0ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Theeb> meganox, should should i keep it on max? and control the other
<ActionParsnip1> startmeup: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<startmeup> i have all repos enabled, still it won't show up
<ActionParsnip1> Theeb: slightly off max, for quality
<meganox> Theeb: i keep PCM on max usually and set the volume control to master
<wiehan> If I install a VERY light window manager on ubuntu such as xnomad or jwm, and still use gnome applications, such as gnome-games, would that be defeating the whole point of switching to a light window manager, because running a gnome game will place the gnome libraries in memory and will result in no real speed increase???
<RAIHAN> sfdjnsdf
<ActionParsnip1> wiehan: The graphics will be lighter for your desktop apps and so the desktop will be snappier
<bob_> ActionParsnip:OK Got Gparted working but it's not working. I keep getting errors. It does say that the drive is "Unallocated"?
<ActionParsnip1> wiehan: not sure about gnome games
<Theeb> ok i have no idea why when i press the mute shortcut on my keyboard it does it twice mute and unmute at once
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: id use the gentoo guide to add partitions but use sizes you like
<|MUSE|> they are two openvz kernels that you can use for ubuntu, but in the repos there seems to already be one. Anyone experienced with vz on ubuntu and can tell me which I ﻿should use?
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: sudo cfdisk /dev/<whatever>
<RAIHAN> xzm
<[c0re]> !lalala
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lalala
<|MUSE|> I am guessing there are no ops around..
<ActionParsnip1> |MUSE|: why do you need an op?
<zaza86> salve a tutti
<wiehan> ActionParsnip1: well, any gnome app for arguments sake; and what do you mean the graphics will be lighter - I want the trechincal answer, wouldn't opening a gnome application cause that the gnome libraries will be loaded into the RAM (and especially on a very old computer, with very little RAM - that would be a problem), or am I misunderstanding something? Let me ask this subjectively as well: will there be a bug speed increase running gome
<wiehan> apps under a lightweight window manger as opposed to under gnome itself?
<|MUSE|> I dont need one
<bazhang> |MUSE|, what is the issue
<bob_> ActionParsnip: what is cfdisk telling me?
<meganox> wiehan: only the required functions are loaded into ram, not the entire library
<_jason> |MUSE|: why?
<ActionParsnip1> wiehan: if the game needs gnome apps then yes they will be loaded, but they are loaded if you run ANY gnome app if you think about it
<|MUSE|> I was just taking a guess, cause first ﻿RAIHAN was spamming, then ﻿[c0re]..
<wiehan> meganox: So there will be a big speed increase on old computers?
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: you use cfdisk to partition drives
<meganox> you will have more ram available for apps becasue the desktop won't be using as much, even if they are gnome apps you are running
<meganox> how much ram have you got, wiehan?
<ActionParsnip1> wiehan: i think you are mixing window manager with desktop environment
<wiehan> ActionParsnip1: Well, forget about gnome games, take any gnome app for arguments sake
<RAIHAN> lasdj
<ActionParsnip1> wiehan: if you run any DE with a lightweight WM, the desktop itself will be snappier as their is less eye candy
<bob_> ActionParsnip:OK, time for me to RTFM. Thanks for the help. I better read alittle so I understand better. Thanks again! It's great you take the time to help.
<bazhang> RAIHAN, please dont
<wiehan> meganox: this is for a someone else's old 700mhz pentium 3 laptop (don;t know the exact amount of ram)
<ActionParsnip1> wiehan: any app you run from the DE will need the libs to run so will be loaded regardless
<ActionParsnip1> bob_: np man
<meganox> wiehan: i would try Xubuntu then
<msata> Hello all, I have installed ubuntu intrepid fresh install on a vmware box, my problem is that the mouse pointer behaves very strange. When I move the mouse, the pointer that I see, moves a different distance than the one in ubuntu. I checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf to compare with my old one from my 8.04 box, and I found it's nearly empty and lacking the InputDevice section. How can I solve this, was this file moved?
<ActionParsnip1> wiehan: meganox suggestion of running xubuntu uses a lighter desktop environment than gnome but you cna still run metacity on to of it if you want
<wiehan> meganox: Well, I only have ubuntu 8.10 32bit, so I don't want to download xubuntu, I was planning on installing ubuntu and just downloading jwm or xnomad
<meganox> wiehan: well as ActionParsnip1 says it will be snappier
<ActionParsnip1> wiehan: i'd install ubuntu then use fluxbox for lightness
<ActionParsnip1> wiehan: but you will have all the gnome apps you like
<RAIHAN> oihsdkj
<wiehan> ActionParsnip1: Why fluxbox instead of jwm or xnomad
<ActionParsnip1> wiehan: i personally use kde + fluxbox
<meganox> wiehan: the main restricion will be on how many apps you can run, not whether they are gnome apps or not
<ActionParsnip1> wiehan: personal preference, if you prefer those then use them
<internetz> hi, i cannot use hddtemp without sudo.. anyidea?
<meganox> make sure you make a big enough swap
<wiehan> ActionParsnip1: So my idea of taking ubuntu and using a lighter WM has some merit to it? Will it be worthwhile on this old laptop?
<meganox> wiehan: you can't install on less than 384MB ram with the desktop cd anyway, you need the alternate cd for that
<meganox> wiehan: yes
<RAIHAN> qodwiakklj
<internetz> meganox, the alternate cd has gnome?
<ActionParsnip1> wiehan: absolutely, the desktop will be more responsive due to less graphical fluff
<meganox> internetz: yes, it just uses a text-based installer
<wiehan> ActionParsnip1 & meganox: thanks
<internetz> oh ok
<meganox> wiehan: np
<meganox> internetz: also if you want LVM or encrypted partitions you need alternate
<msata> anyone had the same problem? even heard of it?
<KernalKrunK> could  anyone tell me how to find out if folding@home is running on my laptop
<meganox> msata: i don't know about your problem, but ubu is moving away from having to alter xorg.conf at all, so much information you see about fixes is out of date
<internetz> why i need sudo to access /dev/sda using hddtemp?
<ActionParsnip1> msata: hal now handles mouse stuff (muh to my dissappointment)
<ActionParsnip1> msata: id check mouse settings in gnome
<meganox> KernalKrunK: ps aux | grep fold
<icewaterman> anyone running ubuntu 64-bit?
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: yep
<msata> meganox: what can we alter now? isn't somewhere some additional, or equivalent file? what are my options for configuring that, besides mouse settings in gnome? should I ask somewhere?
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: well, kubuntu
<[c0re]> --(17:12:Fri,05 Dec 08:$)-- hddtemp /dev/sda
<icewaterman> i'd like to know whether the openoffice in the amd64 is indeed 32bit or 64bit
<[c0re]> /dev/sda: Permission denied
<KernalKrunK> meganox: Im new to linux and im not really sure what is shown is trying to tell me
<wiijii> Anyone setup VirtualBox with host networking for Ubuntu guesT?
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: should be the same openoffice version.
<lianimator> GoogleEarth keeps crashing on me.. the first time was okay. but not after that.. "Google Earth has caught signal 11." was the error
<deadlylife> Hello there
<incepator> Hello
<deadlylife> I recently deleted my /var/lib/dpkg directory, what should I do?
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: you could run the file command against the app you run
<victamower>  I have 5.1 speakers into an intel-hda (alc885) on board sound card, sound out of the rear speakers is very quiet
<chfwiggum> KernalKrunK: did u try ps aux in console?
<victamower> barely audible, all the volume sliders are turned right up in alsamixer
<AndyB> I am currently running xp on internal drive, i have ubuntu installed on usb drive, but my bios doesnt boot from usb. could someone offer advice on how to set up GRUB so i can boot ubuntu?
<victamower> any suggestions?
<chfwiggum> KernalKrunK: sry, got it already :)
<Lusule> hi there, i'm trying to make a xubuntu usb pen using the usb creator, but when it tries to boot i get GRUB error 17
<Lusule> anyone know what it is and how i can fix it?
<|MUSE|> ﻿victamower: I have the same problem, however I compensate with an amplifier. :P
<meganox> KernalKrunK: type "ps aux | grep fold" into a terminal window (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal)
<AndyB> Lusule, i believe that error is when there is trouble mounting the selected drive
<tv_boy> good day to all of you. im just new to ubuntu and im just wondering if i can run my webcam into my box
<victamower> muse: strangely it used to work under Hardy
<darryl> ActionParsnip1: no clues in the message, syslog, or Xorg logs. But they are all time stamped today, and may have missed the "event"?
<wiijii> victamower obvious question maybe, but with mine, I have a front/rear fader to change relative volume for front/rear speakers....
<deadlylife> Does anyone know what to do if I deleted /var/lib/dpkg?
<|MUSE|> ﻿victamower: well I am actually using hardy
<ActionParsnip1> AndyB: http://4peeps.com/ivb/index.php?showtopic=1995
<victamower> muse: did you manage to narrow down the problem?  kernel driver?
<Lusule> AndyB: do you know how i can debug it?
<wiijii> AndyB did you get everything sorted?
<victamower> wiijii: where's that slider?
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: i know but i havent got 64-bit version installed
<ActionParsnip1> darryl: wait til it reoccurs then read them immediately
<victamower> Hardy used to lock up like a motherbitch
<wiijii> victamower Sorry it's a hardware mixer, like a volume knob
<|MUSE|> ﻿victamower: I eventually decide it was the intel sound card
<victamower> would've loved to have stuck with it
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: 64bit version of what?
<victamower> wiijii: this is just onboard sound
<KernalKrunK> kk i have and i got:
<KernalKrunK> psyclone@psyclone-laptop:~$ ps aux | grep fold
<KernalKrunK> psyclone 19042  0.0  0.0  26852   776 ?        Sl   04:06   0:00 /home/psyclone/folding/fah6
<KernalKrunK> psyclone 19053  0.0  0.0  26852   780 ?        Sl   04:06   0:00 /home/psyclone/folding/fah6
<KernalKrunK> psyclone 19404  0.0  0.0   3240   816 pts/1    S+   04:11   0:00 grep fold
<wiijii> victamower That's why it's a bit of an obvious suggestion, I'm sure you've checked that if it's there
<FloodBot2> KernalKrunK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meganox> msata: i truly do not know.
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: i do not have 64-bit ubuntu installed
<AndyB> Lusule, Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<icewaterman> so i cannot tell whether openoffice is actually 64-bit or not
<AndyB> ActionParsnip1, Thanks
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: then the openoffice you have installed will definately be 32bit
<meganox> msata: it's one reason I'm going back to hardy
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: grrrm
<AndyB> wiijii, Hi again =] Just got home now, Going to try intsall grub from within windows
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: i want to know whether on 64-bit ubuntu openoffice is 64-bit or 32-bit
<KernalKrunK> sorry bout the flood i tried to send it in one message
<meganox> KernalKrunK: then it is running
<chfwiggum> KernalKrunK: there u see it. it's running - twice :)
<victamower> haven't had this much pain and misery with sound since the 90s
<wiijii> AndyB Hehe, good luck mate. Give us a shout if you need a hand. Hope your exam went OK
<darryl> ActionParsnip1: It only happens in the middle of the night, when I'm sleeping.
<eth01> kernal = kernel
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: the default is 64bit, but you can install32bit
<deadlylife> Hello, what can be done about a missing /var/libl/dpgk?
<AndyB> wiijii, Thanks =] Yeah it went well :)
<Lusule> AndyB: i looked at that but i don't get those options on my mobo
<lianimator> What is "resource 11"?
<ActionParsnip1> darryl: you ay have to stake it out
<AndyB> Lusule, Neither do i, Just reading http://www.3till7.net/2007/10/25/grub-error-17/ at the moment
<xnv> Someone is claiming that when they ssh to an 8.10 machine, the known_hosts file is not stored in /root/.ssh/known_hosts ... can anyone confirm this and maybe tell me where it's actually being stored?
<Lusule> AndyB: oooh i hadn't managed to find that one i'll have a look at it, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: in what conext?
<msata> meganox, and all, tnx for the help. I'll research that a bit more. Logs seem ok though.
<darryl> ActionParsnip1: ok!  Let me try and find some older logs with nano.
<|MUSE|> ﻿xnv: that is wrong
<PeskyJ> in 8.10 I want to allow another user to capture DV from 1394 - that "User Privilege" is checked for the user but /dev/raw1394 is group "disk" and the user isn't in that group - why is ithis?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: do you have multiple packe applcations running?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: and googleearth said "caught signal 11".. wondering if they are the same "11".
<KernalKrunK> is there anyway that i can stop one of the two fah's that are running and then see how much my  computer   has folded into a work unit
<petur_> hey! I have a problem, the icons in "Places" doesnt come out right, it still uses the old icon set of gnome
<petur_> http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmbild1fy6.png
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: if you try to install something and have synaptic open, it wont fly
<ANTY> hi
<petur_> thats what it looks like
<tv_boy> anyone please tell me the requirements to run my webcam. what are the things to consider before intalling?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: yes, I know why it said cannot lock.. I'm updating and trying to install something
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: not possible
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: wait for the update to complete, this will free the resource, you can then install your other thing
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: I was thinking it might be the same 11 that googleearth crashed on... maybe not then
<AndyB> wiijii, Hmm having no luck with this from windows side, going to write a new ubuntu live cd and run the grub install command from there.
<hansen> is dk.archive.ubuntu.com down currently?
<SlimeyPete> lianimator: Sig11 is a fairly common signal type which could occur for all sorts of reasons
<|MUSE|> ﻿xnv: wait, I am not sure that is right. I ssh from a user account and mine is in ~/.ssh/
<wiijii> AndyB How d'you mean? You made the boot CD and it doesn't boot?
<ActionParsnip1> AndyB: you could always put a small /boot partition on the internal drive
<meganox> deadlylife: /var/lib/dpkg is completely gone with no backup?  i would think that was a very bad situation
<SlimeyPete> lianimator: check out http://www.cs.pitt.edu/~alanjawi/cs449/code/shell/UnixSignals.htm  for a full list by the way :)
<eth01> hansen: it would certainly seem to be case
<PeskyJ> does user privileges simply add/remove users from groups or does it do other things too?
<ActionParsnip1> AndyB: then you could add the config there to boot the usb
<wiijii> ActionParsnip1 How would you add the /boot to the existing XP partition?
<lianimator> SlimeyPete: how do you keep the link near you? I'm sure you didn't get it off your head. :)
<darryl> ActionParsnip1: No old logs to check :(
<SlimeyPete> lianimator: I did a quick google ;)
<hansen> eth01: any idea why and for how long? and how I can install packages from elsewhere in the mean time :)
<lianimator> SlimeyPete: ah, I see.. :D
<deadlylife> meganox: Yeps, it is, after using Arch for about four months I forgot where the apt-get lock file is. Is it possible that you could send me yours and let me just change it around a bit?
<SlimeyPete> lianimator: basically sig11 is sort of like Windows' "General Protection Fault"
<lianimator> SlimeyPete: googleearth has segmentation fault.....
<RnR> guys my ubuntu is running slow
<darryl> I'm playing with a new install of Dapper 6.06, my screen saver works ok, but when I wake up in theh morning, the box is frozen, and won't reboot into X. Running startx  at reboot locks up too. To get here now, I had to boot into safe graphics mode, recreate my user, etc... I didn't have this trouble with 5.10, ideas?
<RnR> i have p4 3.06 processor 1.5gb ddr ram
<SlimeyPete> yeah, that means it's trying to access a piece of memory which it's not allowed to access. It's usually caused by a bug in the application code.
<ActionParsnip1> RnR: are you fully updated and do you have video drivers installed?
<|MUSE|> what peoples thoughts about apparmor? I have had several people now tell me just to remove it.
<ActionParsnip1> RnR: has it always been slow? if not what has changed before it became slow
<AndyB> wiijii, I made the boot cd but it takes about 5 mins to load and just gives me a command line interface
<Dar1us>  /leave #ubuntu
<RnR> no just now installed
<AndyB> ActionParsnip1, I was thinking about that but im not all up for partitioning my internal drive, thats why im using the external
<meganox> deadlylife: i'm not sure that would work, /var/lib/dpkg/status contains the status file for your system, and cannot be rebuilt, according to google
<PeskyJ> which user privilege in the user admin dialog is it to get "disk" access?
<RnR> update package showing about 266.6mb
<RnR> to be downloaded
<RnR> wat can i do
<ActionParsnip1> RnR: get fully updated then come back if its still bad
<wiijii> AndyB that's what the boot disk is for. I think you then need to run grub-install again
<ActionParsnip1> RnR: use: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<darryl> ActionParsnip1: If I rebooted into Grub recovery mode, ran startx, the error should appear in the Xorg log right?
<deadlylife> meganox: Is there anything I can do?
<RnR> can update only graphics driver
<ActionParsnip1> darryl: i guess, try it
<RnR> or i want to fully update
<AndyB> wiijii, Ah i thought the boot disk would allow me to boot into the USB because my BIOS doesnt support usb booting. I can just install grub again
<RnR> what is the shortcut for gnome terninal
<petur_> hey! I have a problem, the icons in "Places" doesnt come out right, it still uses the old icon set of gnome
<ActionParsnip1> RnR: fully update, you may need graphics drivers installing / configuring if desktop is slow
<petur_> http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmbild1fy6.png
<petur_> thats what it looks like
<zzlyzq> gnome-terminal
<RnR> where can i download graphics driver
<meganox> deadlylife: i'm no expert, personally i'd find it easier to reinstall
<RnR> for intel chipset
<wiijii> AndyB the disk may well allow you to boot the USB drive, but you don't need to, you just need grub back to the way you had it before
<meganox> deadlylife: i mean, for me it would be quicker than looking for an answer
<deadlylife> Reinstall Ubuntu?
<deadlylife> meganox: Shouldn't there be a default on the CD I can copy?
<meganox> deadlylife: i mean for ME i'd find it easier than trying to fix dpkg
<ActionParsnip1> RnR: run: lspci | grep -i vga and it will show you your card
<ActionParsnip1> RnR: you can then websearch from there
<Kejo> Yawry!
<meganox> deadlylife: hang on, found a link
<AndyB> wiijii, Indeed, so ill just get this live cd burned then run "grub-install /dev/sda"    (or is it sda1?)
<RnR> thanks action
<wiijii> AndyB I think it's sda
<meganox> deadlylife: http://mm.bbspals.org/linux/lost-var-lib-dpkg-on-debian/
<wiijii> /dev/sda
<AndyB> wiijii, thanks
<RnR> lspci | grep -i vga
<RnR> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip1> RnR: in terminal
<ActionParsnip1> !terminal | RnR
<ubottu> RnR: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RnR> yuo
<ActionParsnip1> RnR: ok so now you need to find out how t set one of those up in ubuntu
<deadlylife> meganox: gracias
<ActionParsnip1> i gotta split
<Split> :D
<meganox> deadlylife: de nada
<RnR> lspci | grep -i vga can u explain this command for me
<RnR> ActionParsnip1	
<RnR> 	lspci | grep -i vga will anybody explain this command for
<chfwiggum> RnR: this lists your pci and displays all with vga
<bimberi> RnR: it tells you what videocard you have.  You can then start searching for information on using that card with linux/ubuntu
<RnR> no i need
<RnR> lspci
<RnR> what is grep
<RnR> what is lspci
<chfwiggum> man grep in terminal
<RnR> ok
<shamus> hello there
<zzlyzq> grep is a command that will search infromation
<RnR> oh
<stdiopt> filter*
<zzlyzq> yeah stdiopt said it
<shamus> anyone free for chat?
<chfwiggum> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GColley> Example of grep: ls -l | grep *.txt
<shamus> i am not interested in help
<stdiopt> grep *.txt
<shamus> i just want to chat
<shamus> :)
<stdiopt> not so righbt
<GColley> It will list any file with the .txt extension
<stdiopt> grep txt (will filter any line that contains "txt")
<elkbuntu> shamus, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that
<RnR> oh
<shamus> thank you :)
<RnR> thanks mate
<RnR> ubuntu uses bash shell
<stdiopt> there is grep variants or flags like regex matcher
<RnR> is that right??
<GColley> stdiopt, I meant any file ending in ".txt" I.e. text files..
<stdiopt> egrep .*txt
<vegombrei> hi .. how do i delete the entire library in music player and update it from the source music folder ?
<stdiopt> hum
<stdiopt> GColley yes but i think grep don't work like that
<RnR> what is the best music player for ubuntu & feature rich
<|MUSE|> does 'System >> Administration >> Software sources' edit sources.list?
<GColley> RnR: Ubuntu uses many shells
<GColley> It uses the bash shell by default
<RnR> is bash shell is like cmd prompt
<bimberi> |MUSE|: yes
<bimberi> RnR: yes
<GColley> RnR: Not exactly, the cmd prompt uses batch
<RnR> ok tell me a good mp3 player
<zzlyzq> gnome-mplayer
<chfwiggum> rhythmbox amarok
<ubuntoRoxx> hello. What application should i use to communicate with people using msn messenger. I am using ubuntu
<RnR> yeah i know that G Colley
<stdiopt> ubuntoRoxx u got pingdin or amsn, or emesene
<GColley> ubuntoRoxx: Pidgin :D
<zzlyzq> i think it is good
<RnR> G colley
<bimberi> ubuntoRoxx: pidgin (installed by default at Applications -> Internet)
<stdiopt> pidgin* sry lol
<|MUSE|> ﻿vegombrei: I assume you are talking about rhythmbox? Edit >> Preferences >> music, then change the music directory, delete all your playlists, restart the player
<zzlyzq> Is there a irc client it the terminal?
<stdiopt> like irssi
<stdiopt> does ubuntu have it default?
<stdiopt> zzlyzq irssi*
<GColley> zzlyzq: No, I don't think so
<bimberi> stdiopt: no
<RnR> did fedora and ubuntu are Somewhat similar??
<GColley> zzlyzq: Get X Chat from the package manager
<stdiopt> nor in packages?
<GColley> RnR: Fedora isn't really like Ubuntu under the hood. Ubuntu far more similar to debian
<stdiopt> apt-get install irssi or something?
<meganox> irssi is available in repos
<zzlyzq> yeah i am already using xcaht
<bimberi> stdiopt: yes it's installable from the repos
<meganox> stdiopt: yes sudo apt-get install irssi
<bimberi> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<meganox> RnR: Fedora is based on Red Hat
<test> hey
<zzlyzq> how is the command if i want to say somebody in the irc client>?
<stdiopt> well i was awsering him heh
<zzlyzq> i am a bird
<stdiopt> i'm just not used to ubuntu
<meganox> zzlyzq: /msg
<zzlyzq> ^_^
<meganox> zzlyzq: i.e. /msg zzlyzq hello
<zzlyzq> pretty good
<stdiopt> u got "windows" or tabs also in terminal
<stdiopt> that u can swap
<GColley> meganox: Is that like a piss-take of Megan Fox, or is that actually your name? Lol
<meganox> GColley: my real name is Megan Knox
<chfwiggum> lol
<meganox> GColley: nah not really
<GColley> I think someone should port Colloquy to Ubuntu :D
<GColley> I love my mac, but I also love Ubuntu
<GColley> I want the best of both worlds <3
<blip-> hi, i'm having trouble disabling ftp and telnet services on an ubuntu 8.04 server.... i'm trying some google commands but they don't work
<test> test27 : hey
<meganox> zzlyzq: also /query starts a private chat, like typing /msg <nick> in front of everything
<blip-> i tried "chkconfig telnet off"
<GColley> I'm so hungry
<meganox> blip-: sudo /etc/init.d/telnet stop?
<zzlyzq> get some food?
<stdiopt> that sounds temporary
<zzlyzq> like hamberge
<zzlyzq> how is the command if i want change my nick name
<blip-> meganox: nope there isn't a command like that.
<GColley> Technically it uses the Bourne Again Shell
<test27> :D
<nooga> is there a fast way to find file's path from inode number?
<stdiopt> type exacly how is command to quit in irssi?
<wiehan> this is ubuntu related, as I need to do this correctly before installing ubuntu - I am a n00b, so please help: I want to create a backup with Norton Ghost of a HD onto a external HD which has a fat32 partition, will ghost automatically create the .gho files so that it will not exceed FAT32's stupid 4gb file limit?
<ompaul> stdiopt, /quit (fail)
<stdiopt> :p
<stdiopt> without my nick on it lol
<ompaul> stdiopt, not funny
<GColley> wiehan: Yes, it should
<ubuntoRoxx> how do i check which JDK version is installed on the system?
<meganox> nooga: find -inum
<stdiopt> /quit sometimes
<meganox> nooga: sry, find / -num NUM to search the entire filesystem
<nooga> meganox: but it displays many unnecessary lines
<bimberi> ubuntoRoxx: java -version
<KernalKrunK> How do you go from gnome to kde?
<chfwiggum> ubuntoRoxx: apt-cache policy jdk
<nooga> meganox: i need it for a shell script
<test27> hey guys... how to install open office3 on intrepid?
<wiehan> GColley: Wihtout changing any settings (cause I looked everywhere and can't seem to find the place where I can split the files tp 4gb max) - I think this is possible through a command line interface.. So you are sure it would work without me touching a single setting?
<DJones> test27: You will need to add the ppa for OO3 and then you can install it
<stdiopt> hey i'm wondering
<stdiopt> why my ubuntu wont install kde4?
<test27> ok... where i can get it?
<stdiopt> as it says that isn't prepared for my machine or something?
<ubuntoRoxx> chfwiggum: I get "Unable to locate package jdk"
<meganox> nooga: are the extra lines errors?
<HymnToLife> stdiopt: exact error message please
<DJones> test27: give me a sec, I'll find the link for you
<chfwiggum> ubuntoRoxx: then try it with java
<ubuntoRoxx> chfwiggum: Can i get newest JDK using the synaptic packet manager?
<stdiopt> hum i'm on win right now
<test27> ok..
<ubuntoRoxx> chfwiggum: java gives same result
<chfwiggum> ubuntoRoxx: i dont have java installed
<GColley> wiehan: Are you trying to back-up just the partition or the entire drive?
<stdiopt> i got on some packages saying that package can't be installed cause they don't support it or my machine(386)
<ubuntoRoxx> chfwiggum: the jdk should ship with ubuntu right?
<chfwiggum> yep
<chfwiggum> but not sure if its latest
<test27> DJones :do you know why the oo3 doesnt included on intrepid default package?
<icesword> ubuntoRoxx, lol
<ubuntoRoxx> chfwiggum: Hmmm but how do i find out where it is?
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: sun-java6-jdk is in multiverse
<bimberi> ubuntoRoxx: it's not installed by default
<ubuntoRoxx> icesword: lol ?
<ubuntoRoxx> bimberi: ahhh right okay....but it can be obtained using the packet manager?
<icesword> ubuntoRoxx, nothing
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: sun-java6-jdk is in multiverse
<terryx> hey there guys
<DJones> test27: This looks like the link with instructions http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: multiverse?
<bimberi> ubuntoRoxx: yes, see ardchoille's post :)
<terryx> i have a question that is ubuntu need an anti-virus or not?
<LOL> Hello
<HymnToLife> !av | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<SlimeyPete> terryx: no, not really, unless you want to scan files which you are sharing with Windows machines.
<Guest56423> Do they like manga?
<SlimeyPete> though it doesn't hurt to install one.
<HymnToLife> in other words, for most uses, no, you won't
<Guest56423> OMGGGG
<Guest56423> lololollololoo
<Guest56423> lolololo
<test27> DJones : thanks ya... ;)
<Guest56423> lolol
<FloodBot2> Guest56423: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest56423> lost of love XD
<DJones> test27: I think because the final release of oo3 was made after the intrepid release candidates were finalised, so they had to stay with the previous version
<stdiopt> hey u can paste a page full of "lol"'s
<stdiopt> lol
<AndyB> im using InfraRecord to burn the install disk, What speed should i select?
<nnull> guys theres some command i haveto use from time to time to fix compiz with my old nvidia card, anyone know the one im talking about? (im gunna copy it this time)
<lianimator> I don't remember how I installed google earth, but I cannot find it in synaptics.. I want to uninstall it, but how?
<jak-o> hi anyone with an acer aspire one?
<Zoffix> monitor?
<ardchoille> lianimator: apt-cache search -n googleearth
<ubuntoRoxx> what is the difference between jdk-6u11-linux-i586-rpm.bin and  jdk-6u11-linux-i586.bin ?
<DJones> !earth | lianimator
<ubottu> lianimator: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<stdiopt> ubuntoRoxx one says -rpm
<PeskyJ> ok, for some reason /dev/raw1394 gets created with group set to "disk" instead of "video" when I plug in my video camera - how can I change it?
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: the difference is we don't use rpm packages
<stdiopt> and got rpm format
<stdiopt> other don't
<ubuntoRoxx> stdiopt: what is an rpm package?
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: java jdk is in the repos, you need to enable multiverse and then install i8t
<stdiopt> redhat packet manager
<Zoffix> ubuntoRoxx, RedHat/Fedora and several other distros use that package format
<stdiopt> or something like that
<lianimator> ardchoille: it gave me googleearth-package which in synaptics is not installed.
<ubuntoRoxx> Zoffix: ahhh i see
<ardchoille> lianimator: how did you install it to begin with?
<lianimator> DJones: I want to UNinstall it.. do I need the installer for it?
<ubuntoRoxx> how do i enable multiverse and then install i8t ?
<lianimator> ardchoille: I forgot how..
<chandru_in> Hi all
<darryl> I'm playing with a new install of Dapper 6.06, my screen saver works ok, but when I wake up in theh morning, the box is frozen, and won't reboot into X. Running startx  at reboot locks up too. To get here now, I had to boot into safe graphics mode, recreate my user, etc... I didn't have this trouble with 5.10, ideas?
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: and what is multiverse?
<DJones> lianimator: Oh sorry, i misread your post, I thought you were looking to install it
<Zoffix> !multiverse > ubuntoRoxx
<ubottu> ubuntoRoxx, please see my private message
<PeskyJ> darrend: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<chandru_in> When I get into guest session, the human theme is not used.  It was fine a month back I remember.  Was there any known update which broke it?
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: run System > Administration > Sofware sources and then look in the first tab
<PeskyJ> darryl: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<NicEXE> I have just connected my webcam. What do I have to do to make it work?
<PeskyJ> darrend: oops, wrong name :)
<darryl> PeskyJ: Why would I want to do that?
<lianimator> ardchoille: I have the GoogleEarth installer for linux though.. I might have used that. how do I uninstall with this?
<ardchoille> lianimator: No idea, I don't install anything outside the repos for just this reason :)
<Zoffix> :)
<lianimator> ardchoille: alright
<PeskyJ> darryl to get a supported version? I dunno
<Zoffix> lianimator, why do you want to uninstall it in the first place?
<lianimator> Zoffix: it keeps crashed after initialization
<chandru_in> does anyone else here experience the same problem?
<stdiopt> ardchoille nothing bad with it, unless u don't know how to mess with those kind of specific packages
<lianimator> Zoffix: *crashinig..
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: Yes i am in the first tab...what should i see there? Everything is checked
<Zoffix> lianimator, at this point I'd do a file search and manually rm the files/dirs
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: once you enable multiverse, you need to do: sudo apt-get update
<darryl> PeskyJ: 6.06h is still supported, thanks.
<NicEXE> I have just connected my webcam. What do I have to do to make it work?
<ardchoille> stdiopt: bad about what?
<lianimator> Zoffix: I have the installer, there probably is an uninstall command..
<stdiopt> installing things outside the repos
<Zoffix> *shrug8
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: are you on 8.10?
<lianimator> Zoffix: I just need to find it
<ardchoille> stdiopt: true, but I've always found everything I need in the repos
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: i think so...not to sure though. how do i check?
<stdiopt> indeed
<PeskyJ> darryl: why use such an old version?
<chandru_in> any help for me?
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: open a terminal and run: lsb_release -a
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: i think i am on 8.04
<darryl> PeskyJ: I have old hardware.
<PeskyJ> darryl: wouldn't newer software work better, even on old hardware?
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: yes 8.04.1, codename hardy
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: ok, is multiverse enabled?
<stdiopt> PeskyJ sometimes not
<stdiopt> sometimes older version doesn't require so much mem for installing or running
<darryl> PeskyJ: I don't know, but I'm familar with 6.06, so I'd like to solve this problem, before upgrading to 8.04.
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: Should i be able to see in the tab if multiverse is enabled?
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: yes, one of those lines will have (multiverse) at the end
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: ahh yes it is enabled
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: ok, open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: and what are you needing java for?
<lianimator> how do I manually delete a menu item?
<Sinister> whats a lite desktop environment ?
<stdiopt> lianimator u probably need to edit some ugly file
<ardchoille> Sinister: fluxbox, openbox, blackbox, windowmaker, etc
<stdiopt> wich one i not figured out yet
<ubuntoRoxx> it writes a lot, and then in the end E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stdiopt> gnome stuff :s
<terryx> ok thanx, can anyone tell me about encryption in ubuntu
<ubuntoRoxx> and also E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jrib> lianimator: just right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<lianimator> stdiopt: I should probably uncheck the item in "main menu"
<ardchoille> ubuntoil: close any other package manager you have open and try again
<stdiopt> lianimator that doesn't sound manually as u requested :)
<chfwiggum> ubuntoRoxx: close synaptic
<lianimator> jrib: oh, I can actually delete it also
<stdiopt> but probably thats the best way
<uffo> what iswrong with ubuntu 8.10 nvidia 177.82 driver, my 8200 laptop display is soooo slow that pages fades and generally slow reaction
<PeskyJ> terryx: if you want an encrypted directory, install cryptkeeper it does it all for you
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: yes got it..ok now it was successful
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: and what are you needing java for?
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: Need to do some programming
<lianimator> stdiopt: sorry, I meant, more manually than if the uninstaller had done it for you. ;)
<PeskyJ> terryx: or are you trying to do something else?
<shazel> hi
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: i am just completely new in linux
<ardchoille> ubuntoil: ok, open a terminal and do: apt-cache search -n sun-java | grep jdk
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: I'm not sure which version is in Hardy so we'll grep it :)
<Cecilia> hola hay alguien que quisa hablar conmigo en espanol?
<ardchoille> !es | Cecilia
<ubottu> Cecilia: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Cecilia> gracias
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: yes...it gives me 2 hits
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: java5 and java6 ?
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: yes indeed
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<guestguestnew> zup
<guestguestnew> i like ubuntu
<lianimator> does anyone use earth3d? how is it compared to google earth?
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: awesome its fetching now :)
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: Cool :)
<frapzzt> hi how can i remove all rhythmbox config files and dirs?
<terryx> PeskyJ:  what about inbuilt encryption program?
<sabrievrie8> hi
<Ashgadgets> hello
<Ashgadgets> i can use some help
<Ashgadgets> my apt-get is broken
<bakarat> what is the easiest way to install tora with oracle support?
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: :S it seems to have stopped at 8%
<ardchoille> Ashgadgets: Would help if you could describe the sysmptoms and any error messages you get
<wiwin_> @yahoo.com
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: stopped or waiting?
<Ashgadgets> ardchoille: Segmentation fault
<tv_boy> exit
<PeskyJ> terryx: what do you want to achieve?
<darryl> How do I switch users in a terminal?
<terryx> hey PeskyJ what is between graphic apparature size and ubuntu
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: well it is waiting i guess...nothing happens
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: ahhh oki...its going again now :D
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: let it run, apt is pretty good
<ardchoille> :)
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: yes...thx. dude...youre a friend
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: yw
<terryx> no achieve just new to ubuntu
<Neaai> darryl: if you're connecting from tty1 then to login as another user, get tty2 with alt-f2 and login there.
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: im gonna get ecplise afterwards
<ubuntoRoxx> eclipse
<terryx> PeskyJ: just new, so asking general question
<ardchoille> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<uffo> what iswrong with ubuntu 8.10 nvidia 177.82 driver, my 8200 laptop display is soooo slow that pages fades and generally slow reaction.
<Ashgadgets> ardchoille: any help?
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: ok, eclipse is in the universe repo, make sure that's enabled too
<darryl> Neaai: I'm in recovery mode, so that logs in Ubuntu.
<terryx> PeskyJ: where are temproary files?
<lianimator> how do I install google earth without medibuntu repos?
<ardchoille> Ashgadgets: I've never seen a seg fault so can't help :(
<Neaai> darryl: and what about tty3 or tty4 ?
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: i think its all enabled
<terryx> PeskyJ: i want 1048x860 resolution, its just 800x600 max.
<terryx> PeskyJ: how can i increase that
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: any litterature you recommend to learn about common used linux commands?
<stdiopt> unix bible?
<ardchoille> !terminal | ubuntoRoxx yes :)
<ubottu> ubuntoRoxx yes :): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Neaai> ubuntoRoxx: do a google search for "rute.pdf"
<terryx> i want 1048x860 resolution, its just 800x600 max, can anyone help me?
<darryl> Neaai: Same thing.
<ardchoille> !resolution | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<stdiopt> whatta?
<PeskyJ> terryx: by installing the correct graphics driver for your card
<Neaai> darryl: can't you try to use  "sudo su - otherusername" to achive the login as another user ?
<stdiopt> to restart X we need to sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart?
<stdiopt> how about ctrl+alt+backspace?
<terryx> i have nvdiafx5500
<terryx> its auto installed
<terryx> so what i do
<darryl> Neaai: Let me try that.
<terryx> ?
<ardchoille> stdin: ctrl+alt+backspace is a dirty way of doing it, better with sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<ardchoille> stdin: be advised that will also kill xchat if you're using xchat
<PeskyJ> How can I get the latest version of Q DVD Author - the version that comes with add/remove is 1.02 and the latest version is 1.6?
<terryx> when i goto system-admin-nvdia seeting
<terryx> thre is an option os resolution
<stdiopt> huum
<terryx> there is an option of resolution
<stdiopt> whats the ? stand for?
<stdiopt> g?
<terryx> i set it to what i want but when i restart my computer its come default again
<snek> for you ppl who want to try the new KDE4.2: http://hehe2.net/linux-general/try-kde-42-now-in-ubuntu/
<ardchoille> gdm if you're using gnome dm or kdm if you're using kde dm
<darryl> Neaai: That switches me from Ubuntu to Root, I want to use Darryl.
<bzrk> or xdm
<markvandenborre> I'm trying to restore a backed up evolution
<ardchoille> bzil: ah, thank you, yes
<markvandenborre> I have a problem when restoring the address books
<ardchoille> bzil: ^^
<markvandenborre> it only seems to restore one address book
<ardchoille> bitten by tab completion twice in a row :)
<markvandenborre> the one that resides in .evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db
<markvandenborre> the other ones are ignored
<terryx> hellllllllooooooooo
<Neaai> darryl: then try to do it as:  su - darryl"  if the desired username is darryl
<ziroday> fire
<Neaai> darryl:  su - darryl
<[e]Lement> I never understood why they use evolution and not Thunderbird...
<[e]Lement> =X
<darryl> Neaai: Ok.
<stdiopt> probably that restart gives a kill to X and manager
<stdiopt> wich is not so diferent than ctrl+alt+backspace
<ardchoille> [e]Lement: evolution integrates mjuch better into other aspects of the desktop than thunderbird is able
<[e]Lement> Ah
<[e]Lement> Good to know
<stdiopt> killing X, if software is well coded( wich i'm not sure) when loses connection to X should do proper unitialization
<guest6294> hey, I completed an ubuntu install on a laptop, and I have no routing table present, can anyone help me set it up?
<howtoo> does somebody know what the video output: "default" is in vlc?
<ardchoille> stdin: with ctrl+alt+bckspc, nothing is saved if it needs to be saved, using init.d takes care of that
<terryx> and where is task manager
<terryx> ?
<jrib> terryx: why?
<darryl> Neaai: sudo su - darryl worked, thanks.
<terryx> jrib: sound is coming from my speakers but everything is closed
<jrib> darryl: no need for sudo...
<[e]Lement> everyone needs a little kill -9 in their lives...
<terryx> jrib: what i do now?
<jrib> terryx: system -> administration -> system monitor
<stdiopt> roger :P
<darryl> jrib: roger that.
<willy> helo
<guest6294> hey, I completed an ubuntu alternate install on a laptop and chose not to configure the network at that time, when I boot into the OS I have no routing table present, can anyone help me out a little setting it up?
<Neaai> darryl: no probl
<[e]Lement> Well, time for class.
<darryl> I'm playing with a new install of Dapper 6.06, my screen saver works ok, but when I wake up in theh morning, the box is frozen, and won't reboot into X. Running startx  at reboot locks up too. To get here now, I had to boot into safe graphics mode, recreate my user, etc... I didn't have this trouble with 5.10, ideas?
<Neaai> guest6294: have you setup ip addresses for the interfaces?
<NicEXE> how can I revert VLC to it's normal interface (not skinned) if the current skin has no preferences menu?
<ardchoille> darryl: If that is a new install, you might consider installing 8.04 because 6.06 will end life in a few months
<terryx> jrib: thanx
<terryx> bye guys and thanx for ur help
<stdiopt> i installed my ubuntu with an hammer lol
<darryl> ardchoille: roger that, and that is my plan, but I can't get 8.04 until 6.06 is working.
<ardchoille> darryl: ah, ok
<stdiopt> i just had a 7.04 installation, and a 8.10 iso, so i kind of created fs by hand and unpacked base system into it
<ronny> hi
<stdiopt> so i guess i got a full 8.10 i hope
<ronny> anyone knows how to rerun the generator for grubs's menu.lst
<ardchoille> stdiopt: That was the hard way to do it :)
<DJones> !grub | ronny
<ubottu> ronny: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ronny> i changed the template for generating boot entries, and want to regenerate the config file
<stdiopt> i didn't had empty cd's
<stdiopt> to burn
<ardchoille> stdiopt: oh, your way works, it's just the long way around. And it's good to see someone who actually knew how to do it that way
<apereira> oi
<paul68> hi I have a external hard drive and I see that I don't see all the files that have been stored there partially because I have moved files under root and my own name what do I need to do to make sure that I can see everything ?
<stdiopt> i was wondering about setup (wich in some distros are made in install) but ubuntu took care of that
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: okay it finished downloading....now a Lcense agreement(EULA) has appeared taking up the space of the entire terminal....(I can scroll up and down using arrow keys) In the end it says <Ok>, but i dont know how to invoke the ok-function so that I may return to the terminal. Any ideas?
<stdiopt> keyboard hardware, modules are kind of detected on run time not on install
<jrib> paul68: filesystem?
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: just use the tab key to get to the "ok" button and hit the enter key
<paul68> jrib: under ubuntu
<stdiopt> i'm used to other kind of dists like slack or arch
<ardchoille> stdiopt: I figured as much :)
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: right yes
<stdiopt> ubuntu seems too easy and afterall pleasent :)
<wiijii> Anyone set up ubuntu server as a guest OS in vmware?
<jrib> paul68: what filesystem is the partition for your external drive formatted to?
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: allright...it seems to be working now
<ubuntoRoxx> ls
<wiijii> AndyB Did you get it sorted?
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: so I wonder where it was installed
<paul68> jrib: how do I check this since I just bought it and used it never formatted it in any way
<jrib> paul68: 'mount'
<stdiopt> i got probs with fglrx tho
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: no idea, I don't even know what it is. Read that page that ubottu sent you about terminal commands
<ardchoille> !terminal > ubuntoRoxx
<ubottu> ubuntoRoxx, please see my private message
<stdiopt> sometimes X freeze hard :|
<oluckyman> hi anybody! how do I perform execute sh-script when system startup ?
<jrib> !startup > oluckyman
<ubottu> oluckyman, please see my private message
<paul68> jrib: the drive is mounted and I can see it when I use df -h but don't know what filesystem is used
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: ahhh okay hehehhee
<AndyB> wiijii, not yet still working on it
<jrib> paul68: paste the line that corresponds to your drive when you run 'mount'
<magic_ninja> hello.  when i try to do a net install the installer doesn't detect my usb cable modem, is there a way to add drivers or such to get it to detect my cable modem (using the small net install file)
<paul68> jrib: so I type in console mount /dev/sdb1
<hermanon> hi,how to install grub when installing ubuntu?
<jrib> paul68: just 'mount'
<ActionParsnip1> hermanon: its part of the process
<ardchoille> hermanon: the ubuntu install will do that for you
<ubuntoRoxx> ardchoille: so about installing eclipse, i should check universal is enabled?
<paul68> jrib: /dev/sdb1 on /media/My Book type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<ardchoille> ubuntoRoxx: you can search the repos by name: apt-cache search -n eclipse
<Neaai> paul68: it's a windows style fs
<guest6294> how come a distro like ubuntu has a shitty network manager and absolutely crap wireless support?
<jrib> paul68: you should be able to see everything assuming your using the first account you created.  Can you give an example of something that fails?
<jrib> guest6294: do you have an actual support question?
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: its fine, just takes some config
<guest6294> jrib, yeah, I asked I asked I asked, nothing!
<jrib> !patience | guest6294
<ubottu> guest6294: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: companys like broadcom refuse to support linux and their chips are used lots in notebooks
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: if you shop smart instead of cheap you can build a system that is very linux compliant
<ereg> year year hip te hop hop ta klo
<paul68> jrib: well if I attach de drive directly to my computer I Can see everything what I added however when I attach this drive to the server I see only the things I added as root
<hermanon> ardchoille:it tells me installing grub on hd0 failed btw i have winxp on c: and i still want it
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: there are also millions of network configuration applications so yuo are not forced to use the stock one thats installed by default
<ereg> year year hip te hop hop ta klo
<ereg> year year hip te hop hop ta klo
<ereg> year year hip te hop hop ta klo
<FloodBot2> ereg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shiMMer> my etterape not work.got this error=Error getting device: no suitable device found
<ikonia> ereg: this is a support channel, please try to keep
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: or you can manually edit the network config by hand\
<jrib> paul68: well how is it getting mounted on the server?  Did you paste the 'mount' line from the server?
<vegombrei> i ..i need help ..i have bluetooth headphones .. ubuntu finds it but doesnt send sound to it .. how do i make it work >?
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: I have a Broadcom, it works fine with an ealryer ubuntu distro, my trouble is that I did not chose to configure the network at setup time, and now I have no routing table, I manually added the network config by hand, but it does not work (no syntax error also) and the network manager is dead, not working
<paul68> jrib: no its the mountline from my laptop
<ardchoille> hermanon: I'm afraid I don't know enough about grub to help with that
<Ashgadgets> jrib: my apt-get problem is noT YET solved! :(
<jrib> paul68: right, you have mount options there that lets your user see everything
<jrib> !vfat > paul68
<ubottu> paul68, please see my private message
<Neaai> paul68: it's a matter of how the drive is mounted. From the line above, it's mounted as uid=1000 while I suppose on the other system it's mounted as uid=0
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: then if you know the driver for your broadcom is fine, rename your interfaces file and you can try configuring agin. you could try wifi-radar
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: broadcom are in general best avoided
<shiMMer> my etterape not work.got this error=Error getting device: no suitable device found
<vegombrei> i ..i need help ..i have bluetooth headphones .. ubuntu finds it but doesnt send sound to it .. how do i make it work >?
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: if you use wpa you will need to download and install the wpa supplicant
<mylarry> Hi! Does apt-cache show a_package shows info only of already installed packages or of any packages (available for ubuntu)??
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: well, thats what my laptop came with, a cheap acer aspire 5315, I have wpa and wpa supplicant allready installed and confirmed working on an earlier distro
<paul68> Neaai: ok I understand I'm going to reinstall my ubuntu if I store data on it now will I be safe to retreive that data or is that impossible?
<stdiopt> does anyone know how to solve amdpcsdb prob? as in when i chance in catalyst like the saturation of tv, the next X initalization gives an Blank screen (driver freezes),
<pnglb> My visual login screen only displays a quarter of the viewport (the rest is beyond the edges of my physical screen), but everything goes back to normal after I login. I looked at xorg.conf but I am quite a newbie and nothing seemed obviously wrong...
<ardchoille> mylarry: apt-cache search/show can be used for any package in the repos
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75677.html
<cousin_luigi> hello
<hermanon> ActionParsnip1:it tells me installing grub on hd0 failed btw i have winxp on c: and i still want it
<cousin_luigi> is jetty part of the default ubuntu installation
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: have you used ndiswrapper?
<jrib> Ashgadgets: come across this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/80216-apt-get-segmentation-fault.html ?  Might be smarter to mv instead of rm though
<ddddoomed> whateva you do don't go Alt+f2 and type 'free the fish'
<ActionParsnip1> hermanon: you may need to instal it outside th einstaller.
<ActionParsnip1> hermanon: try this
<ubuntu_fan> hi everybody
<Neaai> paul68: if you store data anywhere, you will be able to retreive them, unless the drive fails or you remove them.
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | hermanon
<ubottu> hermanon: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ardchoille> ddddoomed: please don't do that
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: my main problem is that I have no routing table on my laptop, I think maybe that is why it refuses to connect to the wireless router
<paul68> Neaai: ok thanks
<ddddoomed> ok
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: then flush the table could be one answer
<paul68> Neaai: is chmod an option or is it not?
<pnglb> (in other words I have a problem which modifies the resolution _only_ for the login screen)
<ddddoomed> but could someone tell me how to close it?
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: flush something that does not exist? :)
<Neaai> paul68: it's just a matter that both your systems use slightly different 'mount' options. Which you can always override and access all you have in your disk.
<ubuntu_fan> i just need some help on web designin in ubuntu
<stdiopt> pngla i think after login gnome loads some resolution setup
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: if its corrupted, the output will be blank, by flushing it we know its empty and can be repopulated
<ubuntu_fan> any program that is equivalent to macromedia
<hermanon> thanks
<stdiopt> i think resolution on gdm is xorg.conf based
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu_fan: macomedia is a company
<ubuntu_fan> oh sorry that app
<paul68> Neaai: what is the way to override it then
<Neaai> paul68: you don't need chmod in this case.
<ubuntu_fan> hehe can't remember
<ardchoille> ubuntu_fan: flash in your browser?
<mylarry> How can i get a list of all packages already installed via apt-get? Something like: apt-something show --only-already-installed :)
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: how do I flush it?
<Ashgadgets> jrib: that didnt help
<guest6294> mylarry, try apt-cache
<ubuntu_fan> nope web desingin s/w
<DJones> ddddoomed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499761
<ubuntu_fan> im finding for one
<shiMMer> my etterape not work.got this error=Error getting device: no suitable device found
<jrib> Ashgadgets: you removed *.bin in /var/cache/apt/ ?
<Ashgadgets> jrib: indeed
<_kinch> hi
<jrib> Ashgadgets: and then ran 'sudo apt-get update'?
<mylarry> oh i thought apt-cache would be for all pachages in repos?!?!?
<ardchoille> mylarry: Something like this?  sudo dpkg --get-selections > /path/selectionfile
<ubuntu_fan> im finding a software like dreamweaver
<nikolka> ahoj
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: route del something>
<ubuntu_fan> which is floss.
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: man route
<ksbalaji> I get GPG error: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY ECDCAD72428D7C01. How to get the public key?
<ddddoomed> DJones: thanx
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: I already did that :/
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: its empty
<ubuntu_fan> i hate to go for proprietary s/w
<nikolka> deutsch ?
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: then add one that points all traffic down your wifi interface
<ronny> ok, does anyone know how to regenerate the entries in grubs menu.lst if i screwed up a update-grub?
<Neaai> paul68: can you tell me the situation again? Basically you put some files in the drive, then you can't see these files in another system ?
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | ronny
<ubottu> ronny: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<paul68> Neaai: thats correct
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: that's the problem I dont know how
<yao_ziyuan> Murrine + X-Colors should be ubuntu's default theme.
<paul68> Neaai: one system is my server ubuntu 8.04 and my laptop uses 8.10
<ksbalaji> While updating, I get this GPG error: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY ECDCAD72428D7C01. How to get the public key?
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: http://linux.die.net/man/8/route
<Neaai> paul68: in both cases, after you plug the drive, pay attention to the output of "mount"  and especially the "uid=xxx" bit.
<yao_ziyuan> Murrine is 3rd or 4th of gnome-looks.org's Highest Rated gtk2 theme
<Neaai> paul68: that's what you'll have to override
<yao_ziyuan> the 1st and 2nd are Vista and MacOSX mockups
<yao_ziyuan> fedora already took Nodoka
<paul68> Neaai: ok and how do I do that?
<hermanon> ActionParsnip1:when i install ubuntu should i mark the windows partition as /boot?
<ksbalaji> !GPG
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<yao_ziyuan> does anyone feel ubuntu's default theme burns one's eyes after a long-time use?
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: I know the syntax, I dont know the logic, my wifi is eth1 and my gateway is 192.168.5.1, but the destination?
<ActionParsnip1> hermanon: no, the linux system is the boot disk, you will need to add an option to boot windows
<ksbalaji> !NO_PUBKEY ECDCAD72428D7C01
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yao_ziyuan> that's supposed to be used outdoors, in the sunlight
<jrib> ksbalaji: are you using ddebs.ubuntu.com for some reason?  Also, there's no need to repeat so quickly
<ardchoille> yao_ziyuan: Do you have an actual support question?
<Neaai> paul68: you put the files while in 8.10 and then want to get them in the 8.04 system?
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: route add default gw 192.168.5.1
<paul68> Neaai: well the goal is that I can access them from my 8.10 while the drive is attached to my 8.04
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: you'll need sudo for it
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: its all there, all you gotta do is read
<ubuntu_fan> hey ubottu can you help me
<Neaai> paul68: over the network you mean
<Neaai> ?
<ksbalaji> jrib, thanks for responding. I think I use ddebs.ubuntu.com (though I do not know why!) Sorry if I am found anxious.
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<ardchoille> !bot | ubuntu_fan
<ubottu> ubuntu_fan: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rudolf> hey dudes, yesterday i've upgraded openssh-server but, happen a seg falt during installation, now i can't use ssh connection
<jrib> ksbalaji: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash import the key as described there then
<Rudolf> what can i do?
<ubuntu_fan> oh sorry ubottu
<ksbalaji> jrib thanks and bye.
<paul68> Neaai: correct
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: could be possibbly why you think 'the support sucks'
<stefg> Hi, does anyone know a minimal install for 8.04.1-lpia, i.e. a Dell mini 9. I'll use them as thin cleints so i need a radically stripped down install. I have the repos, but no intaller
<Neaai> paul68: now this changes the landscape a bit. How do you currently try to access them?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu_fan: what are you trying to achieve?
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: no, not really, just look at the complaints people have in the forum unanswered about network manager and wireless
<atb101010> can someone recommend an ecommerce retail site for ubuntu linux compatible hardware?
<paul68> Neaai: at this point the drive is directly attached to my laptop
<hermanon> ActionParsnip1:ok,i clicked the advanced button (in the ready to install tab) the default is hd0,i have one sata hard,the first part is for windows the second is for inux so what should i set grub to boot from?
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: yep, then look at the answers
<zoopster> stefg: you want Ubuntu Netbook Remix - UNR
<PeskyJ> what is the channel for development?
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: most wifi can be dealt with with ndiswrapper. if people bought smart then the companys wouldnt get revenue from the OSS community
<ActionParsnip1> hermanon: im not sure but the grub guide should help you
<eltese> PeskyJ : #ubuntu-dev I think =)
<Neaai> paul68: you have gui in both systems ?
<zoopster> PeskyJ: for Ubuntu Desktop?
<ActionParsnip1> hermanon: ive never setup dual boot as i have no need for windows
<|MUSE|> ﻿ubuntu_fan: ubottu is a bot
<ubuntu_fan> ok MUSE
<hermanon> ActionParsnip1:thankz
<stefg> zoopster: yes and no... i want the equivalent of a netinst .iso. i need complete control over what is installed, b/c i only need X, firefox  and rdesktop AND NOTHING ELSE
<ubuntu_fan> does anyone know about amaya
<paul68> Neaai: even when I access as root or as my username the drive I don't see what I expect to see no only terminal on the server
<PeskyJ> zoopster: yeah
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: is it so hard to write drivers for the broadcom? im no expert but if you don have the source, can't you poke the hardware addresses or something?
<ubuntu_fan> i'm just doin a search on cool opensource apps for web designing
<JoaoRodrigues> hello all
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: yes as they wont surrender how it works or anything like that, read round it. its very frustrating
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: there are even teams who offer to make the drivers for free if they are given various biits of info
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: but broadcom flat refuse
<JoaoRodrigues> I have a weird error 22 on grub after I wrongfully booted my recovery partition :x now I can't restore grub back. any idea?
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: what do they loose if they do this?
<JoaoRodrigues> (recovery partition = vista)
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: http://www.petitiononline.com/bcmdrive/petition.html
<zoopster> PeskyJ: #Ubuntu-devel
<zoopster> stefg: you can use the ubuntu alternate installer cd...that will give you control
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: http://fixunix.com/linux/540809-news-broadcom-offering-linux-drivers-some-its-chips.html
<PeskyJ> zoopster: I went in there.. it says in the topic not for app development... do you know what's a good channel to discuss starting a new GUI project?
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me get my server to emaill cron's output to a real email address rather than the local account?
<paul68> Neaai: what are the odds that when I reinstall ubuntu the uid that is now at 1000 is changed when I reconnect the drive to my laptop?
<deltaray> Anyone else running VirtualBox on 64-bit 8.10?  For some reason, when I start it up, it crashes gconf.
<Neaai> paul68: I feel slightly confused as I am unclear which system mounts the drive under which username and what are the files that are missing.
<paul68> Neaai: can we continue in private?
<guest6294> ActionParsnip1: adding my gateway gives me SIOCADDRT: No such process error
<zoopster> PeskyJ: depends on what you are trying to accomplish - a new gui like fluxbox vs gnome you probably need to create a new channel - there is no "gui" channel
<ActionParsnip1> guest6294: ive seen that around the plac, have a websearch
<Neaai> paul68: uid 1000 is by convention the first user added. While the uid will be 1000 at anycase, the name of tha user can differ, but still the first user id will be in most cases if not in all, uid=1000
<zoopster> PeskyJ: for ubuntu irc channels simply do a search on ubuntu irc channels...there are several pages that list most of the ubuntu- channels
<Neaai> paul68: let's see in private what's the situation for you.
<ActionParsnip1> deltaray: run virtualbox from terminal, you my get smart outputs
<ActionParsnip1> PeskyJ: theres #fluxbox
<deltaray> ActionParsnip1, good idea
<zoopster> anyone have a macbook pro v3,1 running 8.10 successfully?
<werehouse> ALOW
<deltaray> ActionParsnip1, didn't yield anything.
<zoopster> or macbook pro v3,1 with wireless working in 8.04?
<PeskyJ> zoopster: ActionParsnip1: I didn't mean a windows manager GUI, I just want to write an application that uses a GUI and want to figure out what window libraries to use
<deltaray> I'll have to logout first
<JoaoRodrigues> Error 22 on grub anyone? Kind of tied up in here...
<blunderbomb> hi gang! is there a live cd that will assist in booting what would normaly be an unbootable device?
<zoopster> PeskyJ: for gnome?
<JoaoRodrigues> my ubuntu partition will not be recognized by anythin I throw at it :x
<PeskyJ> zoopster: I want it to be as portable as possible so that it works in gnome or whatever else people use
<blunderbomb> can i make a cd that tells my flash drive too boot?
<dmay> JoaoRodrigues: may be trouble is in HDD?
<ActionParsnip1> PeskyJ: i'd contact some dev teams for tips
<JoaoRodrigues> doubt it
<ActionParsnip1> PeskyJ: oic
<JoaoRodrigues> dmay, my fdisk shows weird stuff
<ActionParsnip1> PeskyJ: python is good at that
<daniele> .
<JoaoRodrigues> where it would show ext3 (my stuff) it shows: W95 Ext'd
<zoopster> PeskyJ: so maybe gtk based - I would look for a gtk channel  - there won't be any specifically ubuntu you will want to find a channel that is related to what you are writing to...
<blunderbomb> anyhelp would be greatly appreciated
<dmay> JoaoRodrigues: your partition contains important info? /home?
<zoopster> blunderbomb: usb flash, compactflash? can your bios boot from it?
<JoaoRodrigues> yep :x
<JoaoRodrigues> dmay, it has pretty much everthing
<dmay> JoaoRodrigues: its bad...
<blunderbomb> zoopster nope
<JoaoRodrigues> dmay, what happened?
<blunderbomb> usb flash
<JoaoRodrigues> dmay, I hit the wrong grub option and it ran the Recovery partition of Vista. Then it started acting like this..
<dmay> JoaoRodrigues: omg
<JoaoRodrigues> dmay, yeah, major fail :x
<zoopster> blunderbomb: if it cannot boot from it...not sure you would want to boot from cd then call usb ...but if you can boot then make a specific call to /dev/sdxx or whatever the device name is you can mount and init from it
<JoaoRodrigues> dmay, but it didn't run nothing, it just hang usually at the big ERROR screen.. so I supposed it'd be ok..
<JoaoRodrigues> any idea on how to get info back?
<ActionParsnip1> JoaoRodrigues: restore from backup
<blunderbomb> zoopster: so bake a cd bootable...put in a code that calls up the thumb drive to run? a .ini file in particular?
<JoaoRodrigues> ActionParsnip1: restore from backup? how come?
<dmay> JoaoRodrigues: only hit i can give: try to mount this partition >>in R/O mode<< and dd it to somewhere
<pngla> stdiopt, about the resolution problem at login, is it possible to get it to load everything before login?
<zoopster> blunderbomb: erase your windows memory
<blunderbomb> how do you init from it
<JoaoRodrigues> dmay, how do I do that actually :x ? (maybe pvt would be betteR)
<zoopster> blunderbomb: boot from cd into grub then use the grub commands to call the kernel from the usb drive
<dmay> JoaoRodrigues: i dont remember all options of mount and dd commands )
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: doesnt help :(
<JoaoRodrigues> dmay, what's the R/O mode? (I'll google it)
<dmay> JoaoRodrigues: read only
<stdiopt> pngla i did correct that, almost removing my all homedir setup and reconfiguring stuff, but u should able to do that in a specific file that i'm not aware off
<zoopster> blunderbomb: you will need to test to see 1) if you can see the usb drive prior to the kernel loading - if you cannot boot from usb then most likely you cannot boot from cd and call the kernel from the usb drive
<JoaoRodrigues> ahm :D
<blunderbomb> thanks zoopster, grub comes live? shopuld i look for bootable grub then?
<stdiopt> pngla somewhere in .* files
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: tried the stuff they said in the forum link u sent me .. also im using intrepid those instructions were for breezy i guess
<zoopster> blunderbomb: if you want to boot from cd then mount the usb drive...that's pretty easy and simply mount /dev/sxxxx to a mount point
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: what doesnt?
<pngla> stdiopt I'm not sure I understand what you mean. What config files should I look at?
<zoopster> blunderbomb: use the ubuntu livecd...you can do it all from there
<marcio> lv3,jjhbhbnklk,m
<ActionParsnip1> zoopster: if the usb is added to fstab it can be booted to like any block device
<marcio> nknbkjnmbjbjnbv
<marcio> vbnbnmnkjjh,gf.;g
<marcio> jv jhhyhgkh, m
<stdiopt> operator!
<marcio> jkvjvbn b
<marcio> hnvnvbgvfgc,f,cklc
<FloodBot2> marcio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcio> cnhcnb b  vcvvcnccndfggfmm,fghvbbm,,v, vv gvmnvb
<marcio> bcbcvcdcbnnbbvxxmcm,cx
<zoopster> ActionParsnip1: yep...but I don't think that's what blunderbomb wants
<wrathchild9> hi
<stdiopt> pngla i'm not sure also, but i know is somefile there lol since i drasticly removed all of that files
<blunderbomb> zoop i was wondering if i could do it all live.. want i want to do is boot ubuntu live from usb flash so  i could use it on other computers.. if that makes sense
<pngla> stdiopt: Ok I'll take a look
<marcio> vvhvhvliyuygfkgfkfguyfyff
<marcio> fhvgvgvjvgcfcxklsklzjhxhc
<Shikyo> hey guys :)
<marcio> gcfgcjxgfrcxc
<marcio> vfcgfchjhyghfktg3,
<marcio> fdfdh
<blunderbomb> iu would need grub to be live only then from a cd
<Bullterd> Afternoon All
<zoopster> blunderbomb: that's simple...in 8.10 there is a usb boot creator tool...very simple to make it bootable, BUT you have to be able to boot from the usb device
<ActionParsnip1> aftnoon Bullterd
<zoopster> marcio: you will get kicked if you keep doing that
<ActionParsnip1> !usb | blunderbomb zoopster
<ubottu> blunderbomb zoopster: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bullterd> I tried to install a program via apt-get earlier, and for some reason it froze. I cntl c'd to cancel, and now I can do any kind of remove of that package or flush
<marcio> nmmnfcgmjgy
<Bullterd> Any suggestions on how to force remove it ?
<ActionParsnip1> !fixapt | Bullterd
<ubottu> Bullterd: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Shikyo> i have a weird situation here, just installed ubuntu 7.10. in power management i accidentally turned brightness to 0%, and now i can't see a thing..
<wrathchild9> i have a trouble with the interpid, installed it yesterday and it often freezes... i can't move my mouse pointer. i've read a topic on the ubuntuforums about a similar trouble, but it's not the same... i can shut down the pc w/out hard shut down. i just have to push the shut down button shortly and wait 60 seconds
<Shikyo> that's on a laptop
<blunderbomb> so i can or cant use a bootable device to boot a non bootable device?
<Bullterd> Setting up pbeagent (7.0.5-109) ... <-- it just sits at that
<wrathchild9> can you guys help me?
<zoopster> ActionParsnip1: that's great for 8.04...it's all included in 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> !info pbeagent
<ubottu> Package pbeagent does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> zoopster: sweet, i suggested usb installation as an option a while back :)
<blunderbomb> USB does not boot.... Looking for a workaround is all
<ActionParsnip1> Bullterd: i'd run the apt fix, then sudo apt-get clean
<Bullterd> I apt-get installed apcupsd and everything installed OK but it just hung on pbeagent
<zoopster> Myrtti: thanks
<ActionParsnip1> blunderbomb: ahh so the bios cant boot usb?
<blunderbomb> nope
<Myrtti> zoopster: np
<Shikyo> could anyone possibly have any idea on what to do? because it quite pissed me off :(
<ActionParsnip1> blunderbomb: got it
<Bullterd> Im running the apt fix... even that hands at setting up
<Bullterd> *Hangs
<ActionParsnip1> Bullterd: is your drive ok?
<ActionParsnip1> Bullterd: a reboot may help
<Bullterd> Ya should be
<Bullterd> Rebooted already
<zoopster> ActionParsnip1: it is sweet!
<ActionParsnip1> zoopster: uber!
<Bullterd> So yeah, its screwed :(
<zoopster> blunderbomb: you can - just not simple - if you are booting from cd...then you might as well continue to boot from the cd
<zoopster> blunderbomb: if you can boot from usb then why boot from cd only to load the kernel from the usb when the kernel, et al is already on the cd?
<ActionParsnip1> zoopster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-report-tool/+bug/179809
<ksbalaji> jrib, I did as found in debuggingprogramcrash site. (Now I remember - I installed this crash debugging to report crashes)   I get this new error - unsafe enclosing directory permissions on configuration file  `/home/balaji/.gnupg/gpg.conf' and gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions -Can you sort this out please?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: i dont think anyone has successfully connected bluetooth headphones to ubuntu
<blunderbomb> the ability to change up files in the usb
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: looks like they have, its just weird
<blunderbomb> if i want to add a program or.exe to my usb i can via any operating system
<wigren> Hi all. I'm having trouble installing flashplugin-nonfree. When I try with the command line all I get is: http://pastebin.com/m45d18a3
<blunderbomb> cdrw can only rewrite soo much
<blunderbomb> any new goodies i want i can simply plug in da ol usb
<ikonia> wigren: the adobe site is down
<zoopster> blunderbomb: I think you are talking about 2 things here - you can easily boot from cd, mount the usb and install whatever you like from the usb after mounting it
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: i saw many forums with no conclusions
<ikonia> wigren: that url appears wrong, or currently invalid
<wigren> ikonia: OIC. Well I guess I'll wait. Any idea when it will be back?
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: id ask a little later or see if someone knows
<zoopster> ActionParsnip1: that is a bit different...you  want to boot then install to usb which you can do, but the usb creator tool simple makes a liveusb option
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: kep searching, you'll strike gold
<ikonia> wigren: I don't know if it's invalid because it's changed or because it's having a problem, but that url is no longer valid
<ActionParsnip1> zoopster: thats what i asked for, so the cd can be installed to usb with all the required boot usb funkiness
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: i hope so .... g/f is quite pissed with the sound if i dont figure this out fast ill hafta sleep on the coutch
<j2daosh> someone told me a couple weeks ago to add my wlan0 into my /etc/interfaces file, then told me to man interfaces... which didn't help me to understand exactly what i was doing. anyone know what I should be googling so i can figure out my wireless and make it start working?
<AndyB> wiijii, hi again
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: is it that big a deal..sheesh
<wrathchild9> hi! i have a trouble with the interpid, installed it yesterday and it often freezes... i can't move my mouse pointer. i've read a topic on the ubuntuforums about a similar trouble, but it's not the same... i can shut down the pc w/out hard shut down. i just have to push the shut down button shortly and wait 60 seconds. could you help me, guys?
<ddgoose> Anyone tried the Project-Neon KDE 4.3 nightly PPA?
<ddgoose> 4.2 even
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: ya dude ... why else would i run to best buy and get bluetooth headphones
<ActionParsnip1> ddgoose: ask in #kubuntu
<ikonia> wrathchild9: that is a hard shutdown
<ksbalaji> jrib, ?
<wrathchild9> ikonia: no, it shuts down normally, log, everything
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: no idea, i havent found a decent pair yet. my panasonic round ear ones are awesome
<ikonia> wrathchild9: holding down the power button is a hard shutdown
<j2daosh> ikonia: no when he says hard he means 4 second instant power off
<wrathchild9> ikonia: you misunderstood me
<AndyB> im trying to install grub on my internal drive from live cd by running the "grub-install /dev/sda" command, but it says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." Does anyone know how i could install grub?
<j2daosh> not hitting the power button, sending a sigkill to everything
<ddgoose> Actionparsnip, It's not kubuntu related
<ikonia> j2daosh: he said " i just have to push the shut  down button shortly and wait 60 seconds
<wrathchild9> i don't hold the button
<ActionParsnip1> AndyB: try using sudo
<wiijii> AndyB hi mate, how's it going?
<ikonia> j2daosh: 60 seconds is not 4 seconds, thats a hard shutdown
<blunderbomb> zoop i see your logic if im gonna use a cd anyways why even bother booting from usb....which is faster by the wat cd read or usb flash read??
<Guest55467> hi could someone point me to some directions on how to get the logitech g5 buttons working in intrepid? cant find nothing :( thx!
<ikonia> unless I'm missunderstanding
<AndyB> ActionParsnip1, Thanks
<j2daosh> yeah, waiting for everything to come down, not a hard shutdown which cuts the power
<AndyB> wiijii, Not to good. need to reboot again, shall inform you in a sec =]
<j2daosh> its not graceful like init 6/init 0
<wiijii> AndyB OK
<j2daosh> but its not a power cut off hard reboot
<habit> Hello. I have usplash very stretched during boot on widescreen monitor. Looks horrible, advice me please.
<ikonia> j2daosh: I get that, but if he holds down the power button for 6 seconds it will power off
<ikonia> 60 seconds sorry
<j2daosh> yeah, he said he pressed the power button and then waits 60 seconds
<j2daosh> not holds it down for 60 seconds
<wrathchild9> ikonia: if i press the button i get a dialog box which says if i don't choose anything from the list (shut down, reboot, hybernation), it will shut down automatically in 60 seconds
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> your not holding it in
<j2daosh> :)
<wrathchild9> nope i don't :)
<D-MAN> anyone know how to animate the cairo dock?
<yao_ziyuan> Murrine + X-Colors:
<wrathchild9> so do you have any idea what causes it?
<yao_ziyuan> http://i38.tinypic.com/rkpzy9.png
<ikonia> wrathchild9: I suggest the first thing you do is open a gnome-terminal as soon as you login and run "vmstat 2" it should keep a window active, the next time it hangs see if that window freezes or keeps working
<blunderbomb> thx for your help zoop..etc the main reason i wanted to boot from usb  even with cd.. is so i could eject the cd to use it where many  live distros dont let you do that
<wrathchild9> ikonia: if it's frozen it does everything just doesn't react to the mouse and keyboard either
<ikonia> wrathchild9: open the terminal and start the command I suggested before it freezes
<ikonia> wrathchild9: are the keyboard and mouse wirless ?
<wrathchild9> nope
<ikonia> wrathchild9: does the capslock light come on
<wrathchild9> didn't try
<wrathchild9> brb i try it
<Guggi> #hsse
<zoopster> oops...sorry who was I chatting with?
<atb101010> looking for a $150-200 linux compatible video card, any recommendations?
<wigren> ikonia: It looks like I'm out of luck for now. Any suggestions? Can I change the address some how? I tried downloading it from Adobe's site, but I'm using x64 and it's only i386 on there.
<zoopster> atb101010: yeesh - why not a simple 50 evga nvidia chipset
<ardchoille> !hcl | atb101010
<ubottu> atb101010: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<j2daosh> ok im not adding entries for each wireless network i want to connect to in the /etc/interfaces file... whats a different way? a more seamless way?
<wrathchild9> ikonia: it's strange... it's frozen, but I can do everything via ssh... caps, num and scroll lock don't react
<j2daosh> my wireless card is found, drivers are loaded, but no signal is being used... no signal recieved from the AP, and none going out as far was wireshark can tell
<selinuxium> !hcl | selinuxium
<ubottu> selinuxium, please see my private message
<atb101010> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wiijii> Is there any way on IRC to leave a message for someone who is offline, for them to receive when they return?
<j2daosh> wrathchild9: probably your x, try going to f1 screen on the "froze" system
<arun_> i have heard that ubuntu is based on debian and fedora on redhat?but someone says these four are four separate os.whats the truth?
<wrathchild9> i've already tried it
<ActionParsnip1> j2daosh: if you rename your interfaces file and reboot you will get a fresh one, you ca then use your network config tool to setup the connection
<j2daosh> ubuntu is debian based, fedora is made by redhat
<wrathchild9> j2daosh: i've already tried it
<j2daosh> ActionParsnip1: really now... time to give that a go and see what happens
<wrathchild9> j2daosh: it doensn't work
<ActionParsnip1> j2daosh: i personally use seperate interface files for all networks i use and have a script to copy the right one in
<j2daosh> ill brb if this dont work
<ActionParsnip1> j2daosh: cd /etc/network/; sudo mv ./interfaces ./interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip1> j2daosh: then reboot
<j2daosh> ActionParsnip1: yeah but im not "paranoid" :P... i just want my wireless to work like it would on windows... a network is near, let me connect to it
<ActionParsnip1> j2daosh: you could try a different app, like wifi-radar
<j2daosh> but i get no signal regardless of the AP
<ActionParsnip1> j2daosh: i just use cli lots so for me it makes sense
<ksbalaji> While trying to repair GPG no-public key ...428D7C01 for ddeb.com, I had new error : unsafe directory permissions on configuration file  `/home/balaji/.gnupg/gpg.conf' ; gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions -Can you friends ort this out please?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: any luck ?
<j2daosh> ahh, well yeah that would make sense too
<ActionParsnip1> j2daosh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/152452
<ActionParsnip1> j2daosh: its a known bug
<j2daosh> see thats not what i wanna see... i wanna hear, yeah, our stuff will run on your computer lol
<ksbalaji> Can you friends sort  out  my problem please?
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644858
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<j2daosh> ksbalaji>	While trying to repair GPG no-public key ...428D7C01 for ddeb.com, I had new error : unsafe directory permissions on configuration file `/home/balaji/.gnupg/gpg.conf' ; gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions -Can you friends ort this out please?
<ksbalaji> ActionParsnip1, actually, I was rectifying a typo.
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: http://all2ez.wordpress.com/2008/08/12/motorokr-s9-bluetooth-headphones/
<badawi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wigren> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6309588 has a solution.
<AndyB> ActionAprsnip1, No look same error about no /boot when i run grub-install as sudo
<AndyB> wiijii, Sorry about that, im not having much luck, grub-install isnt finding the /boot
<nbeebo> i asked in #virtualbox, but is there anyway to change gamma in a virtual windows machine in vitualbox?
<arun_> have anyone heard of boss?bharath operating systems solutions
<GColley> j2daosh: With all do respect, Ubuntu is a free and open-source platform. The developers and contributors use their own time and the effort without getting paid to do so to provide a easy, and stable platform for you to use. If you're not satisfied, then choose another platform. Otherwise, you'll have to wait for the bug to be solved, or help find a solution yourself.
<malcom2073> nbeebo: there are a couple windows apps to change gamma, you should try one of them perhaps?
<nbeebo> malcom2073; ive tried gammasutra and another popular program... doesnt work at all
<malcom2073> Ah hmm, odd
<wrathchild9> guys, so i figured out, i have trouble with the keyboard/mouse driver or something like that... can I do something with it?
<lucien_> ciao a tutti
<GColley> wrathchild9: What exactly is the issue?
<nbeebo> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<erUSUL> !hi | lucien_
<ubottu> lucien_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wrathchild9> GColley: I thought my PC freezes randomly, but it doesn't freeze, just the mouse and the keyboard stops randomly together... I can do everything via SSH...
<ardchoille> sounds like a hardware problem
<lets_fets> exit
<GColley> wrathchild9: What kind of mouse and keyboard input? PS2/USB?
<wrathchild9> PS2 both
<wrathchild9> GColley: PS2 both
<GColley> wrathchild9: PS2 is usually pretty stable. It sounds like a hard ware problem; have you tried using the mouse and keyboard on another computer?
<wrathchild9> GColley: nope... but everything worked fine 'til yesterday when I reinstalled the Ubuntu... I used to use 6.06 LTS
<wrathchild9> GColley: sorry I have to go now for 10 minutes, brb. thanks for the help
<GColley> See ya
<wrathchild9> see you
<habit> Hello. I have usplash very stretched during boot on widescreen monitor. Looks horrible, advice me please.
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me get my server to emaill cron's output to a real email address rather than the local account?
<GColley> habit: What is the native resolution of your monitor? And what video card do you have?
<habit> GColley, nvidia card, 1680x1050.
<caglar> Leave
<GColley> habit: Do you experience the same problem once you're actually logged into Ubuntu?
<wanlai> i need help i just booted on with my ubuntu live cd i keep getting grub error 22.. i need to fix my grub or something any help?
<habit> GColley, nope, it is about only usplash.
<ksbalaji> I cant solve GPG no-public key problem. Help
<ali3nwar3> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LjL> habit: it's a known bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/64147 may have some tips
<sipior> ksbalaji: which problem is that?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: hi .. u know im new to ubuntu however i found something that just might help my problem .. thing is i dont know how to install it check it out here https://edge.launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive
<habit> LjL, thank you.
<y0315219> un...
<y0315219> im fishman
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: sudo apt-get install blueman
<y0315219> it's too easy...
<sammyF> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: also try sudo apt-get install bluez
<ksbalaji> sipior, can I PM you please? I have  a few lines to type - dont want to flood here.
<sammyF> soory, but I have to ask : when the switch to pulseaudio was made in 8.04, was everybody drunk or high?
<sipior> ksbalaji: simpler just to use a pastebin, surely?
<y0315219> how can i use my camera ?
<LjL> !paste | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<spolcrat> hello
<y0315219> anyone can help me ?
<wigren> ikonia: I see you helping a lot of people here so in case you get a question similar to mine (404 when installing flashplugin-nonfree) these instructions worked for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6309588
<spolcrat> anyone can help me with cedega?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip1> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<LjL> also, no, Cedega is a proprietary product not shipped with Ubuntu, with its own support channels
<LjL> y0315219: try to be a bit more specific
<y0315219> yes
<y0315219> i have a camera
<y0315219> but i don't know how to use it
<GColley> !porn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn
<GColley> Lies^^
<LjL> read its instruction manual?
<LjL> !botabuse | GColley
<ubottu> GColley: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<y0315219> this video can worked well under windows
<spolcrat> i need help to update cedega
<spolcrat> <spolcrat> this error show
<spolcrat> <spolcrat> error extracting cedega engine  version 6.1.1 from download archive
<spolcrat> <spolcrat> anyone can hellp e pls
<FloodBot2> spolcrat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> y0315219: F-Spot maybe
<LjL> spolcrat: http://www.transgaming.com/support/
<y0315219> F-Spot?
<stdiopt> chatzilla lol
<lxuserNewbie> does anyone get the sound capture work correctly with "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)" ?? I got very low voice record.
<LjL> y0315219, is that a CAMERA, or a WEBCAM? and which, anyway?
<y0315219> un...a WEBCAM certainly
<spolcrat> yes but i thing this problem is with ubuntu
<LjL> !webcam | y0315219
<ubottu> y0315219: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<spolcrat> because the extract diretory
<stdiopt> does anyone know what anyone doing to anyone?
<lodder> I have installed ubuntu as domU by using debootstrap but now the sudo isn't correct and some other features of ubuntu. can I t be reolved with the installation of a packet or something else.
<panfist> i am trying to use rsync to synchronize a large collection of files, approximately 1 million files totalling 2TB of space. the amount of data I have to synchronize is too much to send over the internet. is it possible to rsync to intermediate storage, like from source -> external drive -> destination. i would like rsync to build a file list based on the diff between the source and dest, but then copy to the external drive i
<lxuserNewbie> captured voice form Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) extremely low, how to fix/where to get support? thanks
<Neaai> lodder: what do you mean sudo isn't correct ?
<pi_3> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<bahaa2008> my lan spped is too slow about 200 kb/s
<sammyF> pi_3: afaik, screenlets development has been dropped though
<ksbalaji_> sipior, http://pastebin.com/m1214d55c
<ActionParsnip1> !ich
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ich
<stdiopt> u should try a 28bps modem then
<lxuserNewbie>  captured voice form Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) extremely low, how to fix / where to get support? thanks
<ActionParsnip1> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<ActionParsnip1> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<pi_3> sammyf, what's being used now then?
<bahaa2008> my lan spped is too slow about 200 kb/s , any help ?
<LjL> panfist: hm i'm really not sure (and i'm not an rsync user), but have you looked at the "--compare-dest" option in rsync's manpage?
<sipior> ksbalaji_: and just what are the permissions on the directory .gnupg? they should be rwx------, i believe.
<wrathchild9> GColley: I'm back
<sammyF> pi_3: the gnome specific applets I think. Can't really tell you, as I don't use that kind of things. But a friend of mine wrote a few screenlets and told me they stopped working on it
<pi_3> aight, thanks sammyf
<sammyF> oO .. Fallout3 runs in wine
<sammyF> that's freaky
<bjb1959> Evolution requires a password everytime I start it, any idea how to change that?
<ActionParsnip1> sammyF: why, it gets a gold rating in tests: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14322
<mphill> bjb1959: Is there a "remember password" in the account settings
<y0315219> mabe you can let it remember your password
<sammyF> ActionParsnip1: yeah. THat's what I just saw. Didn't try it myself
<ksbalaji_> sipior, got disconnected! any idea?
<a1len> Hi guys. Can you move all of the files in a directory by doing mv foof/* ?
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> hi, i need help to make microdia web cam work, here's the result of lsusb command in my system http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1682f1db, since 7.04 to 8.10 i don't know to resolve it
<sammyF> a1len: add -r at the end
<ActionParsnip1> sammyF: lots of games run. im playing settlers 2 through mine :)
<ksbalaji_> sipior, http://pastebin.com/m1214d55c
<sipior> ksbalaji_: yes, i asked what the permissions were on the directory .gnupg. they should be rwx------.
<bahaa2008> my lan spped is too slow about 200 kb/s , any help ?
<LjL> sammyF: "mv" has no "-r" option
<a1len> sammyF: I don't understand... mv foof/* -r? or mv -r /foof/?
<mphill> wine is one of the most amazing application, I run outlook 2007 at work with crossover office (and word 2007, and visio).
<ksbalaji_> sipior, yes.
<sammyF> LjL: oops indeed
<bjb1959> mphill, I will check but the dialog says that evolution wants access to the default keyring and wants the password for that. so is that a evolution or ubuntu issue?
<DarkKnight> hey how can we forcefully mount a drive
<sammyF> LjL: was thinking of copy
<ActionParsnip1> mphill: crossover is a bit rich for my blood
<mphill> bjb1959: thats so it can securely store your password, go through with
<Sinister`> lxde how do i get icons on the desktop ?
<LjL> a1len, sammyF: look at the "-t" or "--target-directory" option instead
<sammyF> mphill: hmmm ... why would you want to run THAT?
<sipior> ksbalaji_: yes? do you mean that the permissions of the directory .gnupg are, in fact, rwx------?
<fosco_> Sinister`: many ways, you can use pcmanfm, idesk...
<mphill> ActionParsnip1: I got it for free with that day they gave aways their applications for free.
<DarkKnight> hey how can we forcefully mount a drive
<fosco_> DarkKnight: mount -o force ....
<mphill> sammyF: crossover office or outlook?
<ActionParsnip1> mphill: i fine wine aceptale, plus its not closed source
<sammyF> mphill: sorry .. Was incendiary I guess. I know some people have to use it for work
<dmg> ivman automounts my mp3 player, which is nice, but as user 'ivman', so I don't have write (or unmount) perms.  How can I fix that?
<mphill> ActionParsnip1: I don't think you can run outlook 2007 with wine out of the box though.
<mchelen> yeah if crossover were open source like wine it would be nice
<Static--> they did that for 1 day :)
<mphill> sammyF: They have imap turned OFF on the exhcange server, otherwise i would use thunderbird.
<ActionParsnip1> mphill: ive no use fo outlook, we use lotus notes here :)
<bjb1959> mphill, I have remember password checked in evolution already so that isn't it.  I can use thunderbird without it asking so wonder if there is a workaround for evolution
<ksbalaji_> sipior, I right clicked on .gnupg and hit properties>permissions. I see root create and delete files.
<mphill> ActionParsnip1: I wish my company would suport IBM products. They are so much nicer to work with.
<sammyF> mphill: yeah. As I said, I was pining for Flamebait I guess.
<ActionParsnip1> dmg: you need to edit the mounting to allow users, you can add an entry to fstab or maybe theres some wonderful gnome way to do i
<sipior> ksbalaji_: try this: open up a terminal, and type "ls -ld .gnupg"
<bahaa2008> my lan spped is too slow about 200 kb/s , any help ?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: it constantly says cannot lock to admin dirertory
<ActionParsnip1> mphill: just dont buy their servers ;)
<sipior> ksbalaji_: to be more specific, "ls -ld ${HOME}/.gnupg"
<mphill> bjb1959: try to unclick, close the app, restart, and they click remember the password.  Maybe you just need to "clear it out".
<dmg> ActionParsnip1: I'm not running gnome, just fluxbox.  Is it just the entry in /etc/fstab, then?
<wrathchild9> GColley: so everything worked fine 'til yesterday when I reinstalled the Ubuntu... I used to use 6.06 LTS
<bjb1959> I'll give that a shot thanks
<ksbalaji_> sipior, drwxrwxr-x 2 root balaji 4096 2008-12-05 18:41 .gnupg
<ActionParsnip1> dmg: makes sense to me, nice choice with fluxbox. Dont mix desktop enviroment with window manager ;)
<a1len> hmmm.. does anyone know a good place to get 9.5 pscx2 for linux? And, I had it installed, but it ran choppy due probably to me using the default graphics plugin... anyone know how to change the plugin? My computer should handle it.
<ActionParsnip1> dmg: you run fluxbox with gnome / kde etc
<ksbalaji_> sipior, drwxrwxr-x 2 root balaji 4096 2008-12-05 18:41 /home/balaji/.gnupg
<ActionParsnip1> dmg: the default window manager for gnome is metacity
<sipior> ksbalaji_: yeah that's...incorrect. two things: you don't want user root owning the directory, and the permissions are not nearly restrictive enough. try this: "sudo chown -R balaji .gnupg", and then "chmod 700 .gnupg"
<DarkKnight> hey i have 2 hard disks connected and i wanted to mount the hard disk forcefully and i don't know in which directory the location, the disk is located
<TJ-42> I want to switch to 64-bit ubuntu so I can make use of more than 4gb of ram (yes I use it all).  Should I expect to have many compatibility problems with old software?
<ActionParsnip1> sipior: you couldve put a ; or && between and had a sinle command ;)
<bahaa2008> my lan spped is too slow about 200 kb/s , any help ?
<dmg> ActionParsnip1: I don't run gnome _or_ kde .. just fluxbox.
<sipior> ActionParsnip1: wow, that's really interesting
<ActionParsnip1> DarkKnight: run mount on its own, if its mounted, it will tell you
<zoopster> TJ-42: usually not
<ActionParsnip1> dmg: imposible
<bahaa2008> my lan spped is too slow about 200 kb/s , any help ?
<dimebar> ActionParsnip1: how is that impossible?
<ActionParsnip1> sipior: ; means 'run this next', && means 'run the next step ONLY if previous command passed'
<dmg> ActionParsnip1: uh ... ? ok ...
<sammyF> bahaa2008: is it too slow in a particular situation?
<sipior> ActionParsnip1: i know what it means, friend. i was being ironic. you're getting in the way of my helping this person.
<ActionParsnip1> dmg, dimebar: fluxbox is only a window manager, it runs with the desktop enviromnment
<ksbalaji_> sipior, now drwx------ 2 balaji balaji 4096 2008-12-05 18:41 /home/balaji/.gnupg
<dmg> ActionParsnip1: fluxbox launchs my rxvts/firefox/audacious/psi/skype
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip1; actually my XP which is installed on the other disk has crashed and i have put some important data on my desktop which i need to retrieve
<ActionParsnip1> dmg, dimebar: the default window manager for kde is kwin and for gnome its metacity
<dmg> ActionParsnip1: which of those makes me run gnome or kde
<sipior> ksbalaji_: work any better?
<bahaa2008> sammyF: no
<bahaa2008> sammyF: it's also like that
<gamla_kossan> hi people. I'm running a ubuntu server, and I'd very much like to install the easy-rsa scripts that normally ship with openvpn (like, for fedora and redhat). would anyone have a clue on how to get a hold of them?
<dimebar> ActionParsnip1: fluxbox depends on neither; it can be run alone
<rrittenhouse> In network-manager what does "System-setting" (the checkbox) actually mean?
<truebosko> Hi there, I setup a simple Samba share but it seems if I copy a lot of files over the network (lan, not wireless) eventually windows craps out and says it can't find the share anymore. IT stays like this for about ~2 minutes then I can re-connect to my Samba share. Anyone have any tips as to why this is happening?
<ActionParsnip1> dmg: if you installed ubuntu then switched window manager to fluxbox, you are running gnome underneath
<ksbalaji_> sipior, can I now proceed with my original no GPG public key rectification now?
<bahaa2008> sammyF: i have to wait 3 hours to copy 3 GB over network
<dimebar> ActionParsnip1: that isn't correct.
<giganto> Hi all, can someone help me with .mkv files? I am having trouble playing them...
<ActionParsnip1> dimebar: you cant, the window manager only draws the windows and menus on the screen
<sipior> ksbalaji_: give it a try
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip1; any idea??
<gamla_kossan> giganto: disabled the composite desktop?
<dmg> ActionParsnip1: gdm launches my ~/.xsession file
<dimebar> ActionParsnip1: I think you may need to go and do a little more research :)
<giganto> gamla_kossan, yes
<ActionParsnip1> DarkKnight: you need ntfs-3g and you can mount the partition
<giganto> gamla_kossan, .avi plays fine
<sammyF> bahaa2008: how do you copy the files? samba? ftp?
<gamla_kossan> giganto: tried all sorts of players, incl vlc?
<giganto> gamla_kossan, i've also installed all the required dependencies/codecs
<giganto> gamla_kossan, yes
<bahaa2008> sammyF: is this normal ?
<giganto> gamla_kossan, got mPlayer/ vlc
<gamla_kossan> giganto: well, I'm stumped.. too low specs for your comp?
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip1; ya its installed....now how??
<bahaa2008> sammyF: samba
<giganto> gamla_kossan, quite impossible
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs-3g | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<giganto> gamla_kossan, im running a mobility radeon X1600
<gamla_kossan> !easy-rsa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy-rsa
<gamla_kossan> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<mphill> bahaa2008: what protocol are you using to transfer ?
<zoopster> gamla_kossan: apt-get install openvpn and the scripts are in /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa
<rrittenhouse> In network-manager what does "System-setting" (the checkbox) actually do?
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip1; i checked my synaptic...and it shows that its installed...
<ActionParsnip1> dmg; gdm is part of gnome
<ActionParsnip1> just researching
<bahaa2008> sammyF: i use the default
<Ohkie> hi. has anybody got any advice on recovering (preferrably creating an iso) from a dvd that seems to be damaged?
<gamla_kossan> zoopster: <3 thanks so much!
<justizin> Ohkie: if the dvd is damaged, your image will be damaged.
<giganto> gamla_kossan, i followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<tovella> ActionParsnip1: certainly there are ways to use gdm without all of gnome installed (and use fluxbox, openbox, e17, etc).
<Ohkie> justi: i figure there is no harm in trying :)
<giganto> gamla_kossan, i tried XV / X11 but nothing works
<ActionParsnip1> Ohkie: use dd_rescue to create an iso of the dvd, you can then mount it and read what data is left
<giganto> gamla_kossan, .avi plays fine on both vlc and mPlayer but not .mkv
<Ohkie> thanks actionparsnip1 :)
<giganto> is there a better channel to ask?
<gamla_kossan> giganto: sorry my man, I don't have a clue :/
<giganto> gamla_kossan, no worries then
<eltese> giganto are you having problems trying to play your mkv files ?
<giganto> eltese, yes ... lol
<Juhaz> ActionParsnip1, don't be ridiculous. gdm is part of gnome but it does not start the gnome desktop "underneath" if you run something else from it
<bahaa2008> mphill: i use the default samba protocol
<giganto> eltese, i've tried everything I know
<Ohmu> can anyone help me get a WAP up and running from Ibex?  It was working in Heron.
<giganto> eltese, basically I followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<eltese> giganto what happens when you open them with vlc? And also is it HD files your trying to open?
<ActionParsnip1> dimebar: so you can run fluxbox without kde or gnome or any other DE?
<giganto> eltese, opening them in both vlc and mplayer are choppy
<sipior> ksbalaji_: did that change work for you?
<giganto> eltese, and umm, yes they are h264 videos
<Kragnerac> :)
<ActionParsnip1> Juhaz: i see, im learning :D
<bahaa2008> mphill: hay did u got anything to say ?
<ksbalaji_> sipior, Hey! you are great! that solved my problem. I could update without errors now. Do I have to change back the permissions now?
<eltese> giganto ok I see. Does "blocks" appear on screen ? Does audio work?
<dimebar> ActionParsnip1: yes; even without gdm/kdm etc.
<SOURdiesel> how can i find which video driver is installed?
<eltese> giganto what gfx are you on?
<sipior> ksbalaji_: don't change them back, unless you want it to break again :) glad you have it working.
<ActionParsnip1> dimebar: well thats just made my future gentoo installs a billion times easier
<giganto> eltese, yes blocks do appear a little, audio works. On mplayer, the audio and video doesn't match up and im using Mobility radeon X1600
<ksbalaji_> sipior, thank you! have a nice day/night! and bye!
<Qixotic> hi, how do you check if a drive is connected under sata 150 or sata 300?
<eltese> hmms ok giganto.. My experience in Linux is that VLC tends to handle 264 files much better then Mplayer. Im gonna put this at bad video rendering problem. Give me a sec and I'll figure out something good :]
<bahaa2008> my lan spped is too slow about 200 kb/s , any help ?
<giganto> eltese, cheers :)
<dimebar> ActionParsnip1: its an easy mistake/assumption to make; the lines are blurred between Desktop Environments and Window Managers
<SOURdiesel> how can i find which video driver is installed?
<giganto> eltese, oh by the way, what exactly do u mean by blocks?
<giganto> eltese, I was assuming chuggishness
<eltese> giganto: If there are pixel blocks in the picture.
<giganto> eltese, or were u refering to videos freezing?
<giganto> eltese, hmm
<giganto> eltese, hang on, let me check
<ActionParsnip1> dimebar: tru, but now after i get my kernel and lan connected, I cn emerge fluxbox and drink my beer
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> hi, i need help to make microdia web cam work, here's the result of lsusb command in my system http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1682f1db, since 7.04 to 8.10 i don't know to resolve it
<bahaa2008> my lan spped is too slow about 200 kb/s , any help ?
<sipior> bahaa2008: well, what speed should it be?
<giganto> eltese, yes, there are pixel blocks in vlc/ i was playing an anime
<zoopster> bahaa2008: speed? or throughput?
<sipior> bahaa2008: also, how are you testing the throughput?
<stdiopt> bahaa2008 u should try 28bps modem then
<eltese> giganto : Doesnt matter that much really.. I just wanna know if you can open the movies and get audio / video but with "chuggishness" as you so dearly put it or if you get no picture at all
<jim_p> bahaa2008, i know i sound evil, but give it a shot and disable network manager and use static ips if possible.
<arnaldocapo> hi there
<jim_p> hi arnaldocapo
<arnaldocapo> Hey, I have a question
<giganto> eltese, ah i see, well yeah, definitely can play videos with sound, just badly
<eltese> Ok
<arnaldocapo> someone here is familiar with vsftpd running in ubuntuserver?
<bahaa2008> jim_p: how to disable network manger
<bahaa2008> jim_p: i use static ips
<jim_p> bahaa2008, set the ips inside /etc/network/interfaces and remove network manager
<jim_p> bahaa2008, i can pm you my layout of that file
<mphill> bahaa2008: you can also try to remove ipv6 for additional speed (not sure if that hack still applies)
<eltese> giganto : Im pretty sure it is because of bad rendering by vlc / mplayer. But well get that fixed... Just dont remember atm wich choice you ought to take.. So just wait a little moment ;D
<giganto> eltese, ah yeah and the sound isn't matching up with the video
<tomcheng76> what is the speed of GE if i use a cat5 cable instead of cat5e/6 ?
<bahaa2008> jim_p: pm me your layout
<doctorow> What's the best way to convert an XVID file to a DV, preserving bitrate, framesize, etc(just a straight transcode without any resizing, IOW)?
<mphill> tomcheng76: I get about 12 MB (megabytes) per second
<arnaldocapo> some1 here has an ftp server?
<tomcheng76> mphill: thxs, is that true that no need crossover if it is GE network?
<mphill> tomcheng76: i don't know, sorry
<tomcheng76> mphill: ty, np
<erUSUL> arnaldocapo: maybe in #ubuntu-server ?
<arnaldocapo> ohh k
<arnaldocapo> thank
<Ohmu> jim_p: could you help me get a WAP running?  I'm very stuck...
<eltese> giganto : Read this.. http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=11064 g2g for a little while.. My son is screaming
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<eltese> giganto : otherwise play around with rendering choise
<eltese> *choice
<eltese> Im 99% is has something to do with that
<Tetracomm> Is there any fingerprint reader software for Ubuntu?
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone
<Sinister`> lxde how do you put icons on the desktop ?
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help me please? When I load in a DVD and right click to copy it to my computer - no problems. I then burn it to disc and it doesn't read in my DVD player which reads most things, but its perfectly OK in the computer. Any help appreciated!!!
<angasule> it is possible that the command "apt-get purge python" didn't ask for confirmation before proceeding?
<jim_p> Ohmu, sure, hit it
<Ohmu> jim_p: Can I do the whole thing without any GUI stuff?  No network manager, no wicd, etc?
<karim> hello
<jim_p> Ohmu, theoritically, yes. practically... i have tried connecting with wep and it all went wrong
<DavidCanarias> I need a little help buying a new printer. Can anyone recommend one that works 100% with Linux???
<Guest26813> can i ask a little question?
<jim_p> Ohmu, i could connect if i disabled wep key from the hotspot, but its no use
<Ohmu> jim_p: I'm not using wep.  I'm going for like a 'hello world' WAP
<DJones> !hcl | DavidCanarias You might be better picking a couple of printers that suit your needs and then checking them against the Hardware list
<ubottu> DavidCanarias You might be better picking a couple of printers that suit your needs and then checking them against the Hardware list: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Tesssa> can i ask a question please
<jim_p> Ohmu, wap as in... www for cellphones etc?? i thought of wpa. damn
<DavidCanarias> DJones: Thanks very much! Will do although these days its not so easy! Cheers
<Ohmu> jim_p, I'm trying to get my housemates online
<Ohmu> jim_p, I have a wifi card.  I had it working in Heron.  But it's broken now I upgraded to Intrepid.
<DJones> DavidCanarias: no probs, from my experience, I've found that HP work well and Lexmark don't work that well
<jim_p> Tesssa, hit it
<Lorenzo> I have a question
<jim_p> Ohmu, have you tried disabling nm to see if it works? what model is that card?
<SOURdiesel> how can i find video driver details?
<DavidCanarias> DJones: I think you are probably right and I agree with you, that's why I preferred to ask the question to the real world out there! I am looking particularly at the Hewlett Packard Photosmart D5160. Linux say it's pretty good, but I cant find the drivers anywhere. They direct me to one site and being a newbie they talk about all sort of things I just don't understand. Obviously a deb package for a certain printer is the easiest, 
<phreak_> hallo
<DJones> DavidCanarias: The printers I use are older models so I've never had to install any additional drivers outside of what is available by default
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone on the chat this afternoon have any experience trying to copy DVD's and burn them successfully! I cant do it!!!!
<Gun_Smoke> when taring a users home folder as root are permission left untouched by default?  I know when extracting you can -p to preserve, but I don't know if it is required when making the archive..
<[c0re]> how to modify emerald theme?
<DavidCanarias> DJones: Appreciate your help anyway! I'll sort something out, but it's dreadful that we go to buy something in a computer store and the minute you mention Linux - well I think you turn invisible as they just don't want to know!!!! Shame isn't it?
<rrittenhouse> In network-manager what does "System-setting" (the checkbox) actually do?
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> DavidCanarias, i use k3b, it worked fine, it kind of like nero
<dietwater> Does anybody know how this screenshot's desktop clock was done?  ( http://screenlets.org/images/c/c8/Mydesk.jpg )
<[c0re]> how to modify emerald theme?
<Tomay> Hi every body, I downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 DVD & when booting from it the error:
<DavidCanarias> Zaaraki_Kenpachi: I did like K3b too, but unfortunately no way I can get it to work. I even changed from Hardy to Intrepid living in hope, but its hopeless so I removed it!! Brasero gives me the same problems so it's deleted too! There is probably something wrong with my K3b, but I haven't been able to find out what!!!
<Tomay> Hi every body, I downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 DVD & when booting from it the error:
<erUSUL> !ask | Tesssa
<ubottu> Tesssa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iamelite> Hello to everyone. I am proud to announce, with your help and 50 million retrys, i have gotten my PPC Imac g3 running Ubuntu. But i am in need of your help again.
<Tomay> [xxx.xxx] Buffer I/0 error on device sr0, logical block xxx
<Tomay>  Plese help me :'(
<iamelite> When i installed multiple desktop environments on my machine in the past i took notice of ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop clone applications in my menus. Terminal for xfce and for gnome, by example. What is the correct way to install desktops?
<lodder> I have installed ubuntu as domU by using debootstrap but now the sudo isn't correct and some other features of ubuntu. can I t be reolved with the installation of a packet or something else.
<apelW> how do I check what process is taking port 3128 ?
<erUSUL> apelW: lsof -i -n :3128
<Neaai> When I set an ip address statically via nm-applet I have noticed that /etc/network/interfaces remains empty. Where are the settings stored ?
<erUSUL> Neaai: Network Manager uses gconf i think
<cutterjohn> hello people
<cutterjohn> ...and ahem my ulterior motive for appearing this morning...
<Neaai> erUSUL: so while I have never had to use gconf, I need to think about this too? What was wrong with /etc/network/interfaces ?
<erUSUL> Neaai: nothing you can still use it. ifaces listed in interfaces will be ignored by network manager
<cutterjohn> I made the grave error of installing the kubuntu base package last night to take a look at it.  Attempted to use it for a few hours, then decided to ditch it in disgust.  But now under GNOME I find that my brightness level widget no longer appears AND worse yet I'm stuck with that awful kubuntu splash screen.  Does anyone know of an easy way to get those back to the original ubuntu setup again w/o re-installing everything?
<erUSUL> Neaai: you have to edit interfaces with a text editor though
<cutterjohn> (II'll also admit that I thought it might be quicker to ask here than to search first... ;D )
<erUSUL> !puregnome | cutterjohn
<ubottu> cutterjohn: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<cutterjohn> (BTW what happened to kubunut? it a slow mess?)
<cutterjohn> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<NicEXE> how can Cheese detect my webcam? I can see what my webcam sees using this command: sudo mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<Tomay>  I downloaded UBUNTU 8.10 DVD & burned it & when booting from the dvd an error message: as below
<Tomay>  [xxx.xxxxxx] Buffer I/0 error on device sr0, logical block xxxxxx
<Tomay>  Help me PLEASE :(
<Neaai> erUSUL: I see. Also some other thing I've noticed. My default gateway knows how to route the ip block 169.254.1.0/24.  When I add a route for 169.254.0.0/16 to go to my gateway ip, nothing happens. My box and the gateway have public ip addresses. Is there any option that prevents the packets related to the private 169.254 block from ever exiting ?
<cutterjohn> (I was hoping that just removing the main parts of kde would fix it, but I guess not...)
<mpalatnik> 169 should never be routed
<ubu1> hello everybody
<ubu1> can anyone help me with this issue :
<fasta> How do I unignore someone with xchat-gnome?
<ext> cutterjohn: sudo startupmanager
<NicEXE> how can Cheese detect my webcam? I can see what my webcam sees using this command: sudo mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<ubu1> i have installed etherape on a virtual guest ubuntu using virtualbox
<erUSUL> Neaai: i'm not a network expert but afaik 169.254.*.* are reserved ip that can not be used...
<Neaai> mpalatnik: I use those for monitoring purposes
<ext> cutterjohn: appearance
<ext> cutterjohn: usplash themes
<ubu1> but the etherape crashs
<cutterjohn> I'm hoping that will also fix my general brightness settings problems too as ever since making the mistakeof installing the base kubuntu packages my brightness flops back to max in GNOME every once in a while too...
<ubu1> any idea please ?
<kernando> hellp! i cannot click on certain things i think this might have something to do with compiz
<lodder> I have installed ubuntu as domU by using debootstrap but now the sudo isn't correct and some other features of ubuntu. can I t be reolved with the installation of a packet or something else?
<Neaai> erUSUL: indeed. But the same operation worked when I used 8.04 and now that I have 8.10 it doesn't work.
<kernando> i cant click on things inside of programs
<kernando> or oppen folders
<cutterjohn> just did it again
<ubu1>  i have installed etherape on a virtual guest ubuntu using virtualbox but the etherape crashs !!!!! :(
<cutterjohn> ext: startupmanager not found
<cutterjohn> ext is it an optional package?
<erUSUL> Neaai: well i was wrong and right... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link-local_address they can be used but can't be routed if i read it correctly
<cutterjohn> ext: yep found it in the repo
<erUSUL> Neaai: that's as far as i can help you you wil have to find someone who knows more about networks than i
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I want to disable suspend and hibernate completely
<cutterjohn> ext: ok did the splash screen, any ideas on the LCD birghtness level flipping back from my setting to max every once in a while? vestige of kde power mgmt maybe?
<wrathchild9> i still have a problem, so made a threat on the ubuntuforums, could you check it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002706
<Neaai> erUSUL: I see. Well I suspect that it can be an option in the kernel probably that prevents that in order to be rfc compliant. I know I'm willingly breaking some rfc here but I need it such. Interesting issue this one.
<giganto> eltese, hey, video plays fine on mPlayer, but just the sound doesn't match up
<rambo3> !docs SEF 1.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docs SEF 1.5
<Neaai> erUSUL: something that maybe 8.10 has active by default while 8.04 didn't.
<ardaking> hi guys ! i have a problem regarding php...i have installed lamp with php, mysql and so on but when i open a php page from localhost firefox show a dialog box instead open it !
<gribouille> I want to disable suspend and hibernate completely
<dietwater> What's the package name for unsupported compiz plugins?  I'm looking for snow.
<dietwater> ardaking: What kind of dialog?
<ubu1>  i have installed etherape on a virtual guest ubuntu using virtualbox but the etherape crashs !!!!! :(
<ardaking> the dialog to download a file
<dietwater> Ah.
<dietwater> go to localhost
<dietwater> so in firefox, in address bar, type localhost
<dietwater> then go to directory, file.
<gribouille> hey, are you sleeping or what ?
<ardaking> yes yes
<lianimator> what is pdftotext? it's been taking up 50% CPU for a while now. 50% on a dual core CPU
<paulo_> #ubuntu-es
<dietwater> also go to file ->work offline and uncheck it
<dietwater> that was a huge problem for me
<ubu1> Please help :!!!
<dietwater> If it asks to download the php file then either it isn't set up right or your not in localhost.
<ardaking> can you repeat ?
<ardaking> i'm at localhost
<dietwater> first type in localhost
<dietwater> then navigate to the file
<ardaking> yes
<ardaking> i have one file
<gribouille> I want to disable suspend and hibernate completely
<dietwater> so if you want /var/www/test/page.php, then type localhost/test/page.php
<cutterjohn> ok it looked like my AC power management setting had been drastically changed somewhere along the line, kde install maybe, so I guess that'll get rid of the flipping to max brightness
<cutterjohn> (gnome pref panel)
<ardaking> when i digit http://localhost/testphp.php firefox tell me about download this file
<ardaking> but don't open it
<macpointman> hello
<cutterjohn> why they hell do the remove kde instructions remove wine and octave and about half-a-ton of other useful non-desktop-specific related utilities and apps?
<dwhsix> looking for some way to share screen view between ubuntu and mac over internet... thoughts? something free? or maybe very low cost?
<macpointman> I am wondering if I can get sme Webcam help
<daver> anyone here setup 8.10 on a PXE boot server before?
<ikonia> |daver|: yup
<Tetracomm> I am writing a program, and I want it to know when a USB device is plugged in, how do I check that?
<|daver|> ikonia: i am getting an error saying it cant find root and droping me to a shell
<|daver|> i have root=/dev/ram0
<ikonia> |daver|: what are you actually trying to boot ?
<macpointman> I am wondering if I can get some Webcam help
<|daver|> 8.10
<Bertan> Hello, wounder if anyone can help me. My desktop is messed of with files from folder /home/USER/. (Suppous to be /home/USER/Desktop
<|daver|> i have the full ISO
<|daver|> and i have a PXE server i use for RHEL
<|daver|> and trying to put ubuntu on there
<|daver|> it loaded the vmlinuz and initrd
<cutterjohn> there's only one kde specifice octave packages and it's NOT a dependency for the rest of octave
<cutterjohn> ...and wine has no kde dependency whatsoever...
<|daver|> error says "gave up waiting for root device"
<ikonia> |daver|: the live CD runs of sqash FS, so the squash fs needs to be uncompressed to use it
<zamba> i need a odbc client for ubuntu..
<Bertan> Anyone know what to do?
<ikonia> |daver|: you shouldn't actually need to specify a "root" device, as the boot loader on the iso image should handle that
<cutterjohn> mplayer also has no kde dependencies excepting for maybe an optional package somewhere(?)
<|daver|> well when i dont i get the same error
<cutterjohn> those remove kde instructions are like throwing the baby out with the bathwater
<ikonia> |daver|: what pxe image are you using
<|daver|> i got the default ISO and used the vmlinuz and initrd.gz off there
<|daver|> do i need to use a different one?
<ikonia> |daver|: they aren't pxe images
<|daver|> oh
<|daver|> i can do that with RHEL
<ikonia> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<ikonia> rat, I'm sure there is a factoid with a good url
<krish> is there any alternative for adobe photoshop in ubuntu 8.10?
<dft> krish: gimp
<|daver|> gimp
<thiebaude> hi ikonia
<|daver|> ok i found the ftp with the netboot
<ikonia> |daver|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer may help
<krish> dft will i be able to design my own logos and website headers in gimp?
<|daver|> thanks
<ikonia> krish: yes
<krish> ikonia is is there any tutorial in ubuntu community to help me use gimp
<ikonia> krish: no, loads of info ont he grimp website
<cutterjohn> thos remove kde instructions need to be move to community docs and reviewed as about half of what they remove does NOT need to be removed as the packages have ZERO KDE/Qt deps
<krish> oh thanks a lot ikonia and dft
<|daver|> cool that worked thanks!
<thiebaude> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<ikonia> |daver|: good man
<Tomay>  I downloaded UBUNTU 8.10 DVD & burned it & when booting from the dvd an error message: as below
<Tomay>  [xxx.xxxxxx] Buffer I/0 error on device sr0, logical block xxxxxx
<Tomay>  Help me PLEASE :(
<guest6294> I installed Ubuntu x64 Desktop Edition from an alternate install disk. Shortly after boot the system asks me if I want to use the Broadcom STA Wireless Driver. Obviously I do and I activate the driver. The trouble is that it does not work at all. Uninstalling the network manager, I connect manually, but I cannot set the MODE, always giving me an error. Another annoying issue is that the LED for the wireless is working in reverse, it's off when it's on, 
<bytecode> Tomay: is it definitely a DVD? Because it's always been a CDROM  for me .....
<ikonia> alternative CD is a CD, not a DVD
 * Tomay slaps bytecode around a bit with a large trout
<thiebaude> lol
<Tomay> bytecode: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/dvd/
<Tomay>  bytecode: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/dvd/
<Sw4w> heelp me
<Pici> !ask | Sw4w
<ubottu> Sw4w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Otacon22Laptop> I've a problem: i discharged my eeepc while i was installing a program with apt... now at the end of apt-get update i read this
<Otacon22Laptop> http://rafb.net/p/mNqJGF90.html
<Otacon22Laptop> (in italian)
<Sw4w> how to install ubuntu  in new pc?i don't have the cd installation?
<SlimeyPete> Sw4w: download the CD from the Ubuntu website.
<thiebaude> Otacon22something about list i think
<cutterjohn> actually about half the packages that don't need to be removed to remove kde/qt remove those packages in a half-***ed fashion too
<cutterjohn> they leave 2/3 or more of the install behind
<Neaai> erUSUL: I solved that routing issue. Apparently, adding the desired route via the nm-applet at topright of the screen doesn't work. I had to add it from the command line:     route add -net 169.254.0.0/16 gw <public.ip.of.gateway>
<raul> i installed ubuntu and grub in the mbr .. now it says grub error 17
<cutterjohn> e.g. doc, support files, extra libs, etc.
<raul> just soon after installing
<raul> why>
<raul> ?
<guest6294> can anyone recommend a good linux distro for a broadcom based wireless laptop, like acer aspire 5315? ubuntu has the wireless broadcom in this regard, broken
<guest6294> Neaai, network manager is broken
<cutterjohn> my favorite one, is that the KDE/Qt remove instruction, removes subversion?!
<Neaai> guest6294: I hear the same thing from debian comuntiy as well. If the damned thing is broken can't it be replaced by some other util ?
<cutterjohn> (but it leaves the docs and dev package behind)
<andresmh> when clicking on the icon of one of my partitions, I get mount_point  cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<andresmh> I went to gconf-editor and looked in System > Storage > volumes and there weren't any devices listed there
<LjL> cutterjohn: which instructions are you referring to?
<guest6294> Neaai, talk to those saints at the dev team, and ask them to fix the whireless troubles to, while your there ... heh
<cutterjohn> LjL: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<norbert79> Good day
<cutterjohn> LjL: an imbecile wrote them out
<cutterjohn> LjL: then I was a bigger imbecile for not vetting them first
<raul> i get error grub error 17 soon after installing ubuntu
<raul> i have a software raid sytem
<ikonia> raul: what raid level
<soulfringe> anyone know how i can disable this damned infernal touchpad on my eeePC 1000 w/ ubuntu 8.04 ?
<raul> raid 0
<ikonia> you can't have /boot on raid 0
<raul> it's outside indeed
<ikonia> raul: so you have a seperate /boot partition that is not on a raid device
<Neaai> guest6294: you're right. It's sad to know that these things are fixed via hacks and then the same efforts put to this hacking could be spent to set the mechanism right once and then hold onto that standardised way.
<LjL> cutterjohn: no imbecile wrote them, they're simply outdated
<norbert79> soulfringe: Check your BIOS settings!
<norbert79> soulfringe: You can disable it there
<LjL> cutterjohn: they won't even *work* on my Hardy installation, because a lot of packages aren't installed to begin with
<raul> ikonia right
<cutterjohn> LjL: but a fair percentage of those packages NEVER had KDE/Qt deps EVER..
<raul> and i have grub on mbr
<ikonia> raul: and your raid devices are created with mdadm
<raul> yes during debian installation
<cutterjohn> LjL: and it still would've left behind pieces of a goodly number of packages as most have been broken down into sub packages for a while with no meta-package
<guest6294> archlinux seems a good distro
<ikonia> raul: your running debian ?
<soulfringe> hurdd im rebooting now, thanks norbert\
<norbert79> soulfringe: you are welcome
<soulfringe> ack maasive typo
<soulfringe> hard to type on this tiny thing without trying to get near the pad
<LjL> !puregnome | cutterjohn
<ubottu> cutterjohn: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<cutterjohn> LjL: e.g. ruby, ruby-dev, ruby-doc etc. but even then the meta package doesn't cover doc and dev
<norbert79> soulfringe: Weird, I have no issues under 701
<norbert79> soulfringe: Maybe thivk fingers? :)
<raul> ikonia: yes
<raul> i am running debian
<ikonia> raul: then why are you asking in an #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> raul: there is #debian for debian support
<raul> oh tnx
<Shred> hi
<raul> isnt that the same installer?
<Shred> Raff7
<ikonia> raul: it doesn't matter
<ikonia> raul: #debian is for debian support,
<soulfringe> yea, big fingerd+ awkward positioning for me, since i usually rest my palms where the pad is
<cutterjohn> LjL: well actually my main point was that it would've always left pieces behind AND it was purging apps that NEVER had anything to to with KDE/Qt, they were just pure CLI utils or X11 apps...
<LjL> cutterjohn: you can see a list of what was removed if you do « grep remove /var/log/dpkg.log »
<Spudina> lu
<LjL> cutterjohn: so i removed it from the bot factoid.
<cutterjohn> LjL:  I know, I'm in the process of putting back entirely non-KDE things like octave...
<Guest66840> hi people, somebody solve the bug of usb 2.0 of ubuntu 8.10?
<cutterjohn> LjL which would be one of my prime examples, true it has a Qt plot front end, but it OPTIONAL!
<SID_seba> hi people, somebody solve the bug of usb 2.0 of ubuntu 8.10?
<cutterjohn> LjL: ALWAYS has been... it's got about 5 other plotting front ends too...
<ikonia> SID_seba: you just asked, ask a question then wait patiently for a response
<cutterjohn> LjL:  I kind of wonder if that removal line was generated by a script...
<SID_seba> ikonia: i know, just i change my nick
<LjL> cutterjohn: i don't see octave in the list of those packages though, do you know what its removal is triggered by?
<ikonia> SID_seba: we still saw your question
<kennethgt> hi to all
<a1len> Is it possible to change permissions for wine applications? How do I do it?
<LjL> a1len: what do you mean? permissions to do what?
<mphill> a1len: I think you would use the read bit since the wine is technically a wrapper
<cutterjohn> LjL: It depends upon about 20 libraries just for th ebase package, so likely that line removed a dependent library truiggering it's removal as well then
<ompaul> ikonia, * Received a CTCP VERSION from Shred (to #ubuntu)
<kennethgt> someone has seen magicfab?
<mphill> if you -r the .exe file they would not be able to run it
<cutterjohn> LjL that web site ref needs to be removed as the dependencies are still off in removing non-KDE items
<ikonia> ompaul: ta
<a1len> I'm getting an error when I'm trying to run a program in wine that says '''failed adding SE_LOCK_MEMORY''' then it tells me to go to control panel and change something... but I have no control panel because this isn't windows.
<LjL> cutterjohn, err, i've just removed it!
<Neaai> ompaul: same. It was towards #ubuntu
<LjL> !puregnome | cutterjohn, this doesn't mention it anymore, which is what i've been trying to say
<ubottu> cutterjohn, this doesn't mention it anymore, which is what i've been trying to say: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<LjL> cutterjohn: if it's in other places, then i don't know which
<SlimeyPete> a1len: might be best to ask in #wine. Sounds like quite an obscure problem.
<Tundrayeti311> a1len: What program? Is it listed in the Wine app db?
<a1len> SlimeyPete: Alright! Thanks.
<cutterjohn> ubottu: you gave me http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome in the firts place
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cutterjohn> ubottu: I probably really just wanted the ubuntu-desktop package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guest6294> so ... can anyone help me set up my broadcom? I am running the default restricted driver Broadcom STA Wireless and I have trouble connecting to anything
<LjL> a1len: you have some sort of control panel, it's "winecfg". no idea whether it'd do what you need though.
<a1len> Tundrayeti311: No... lol.. I'm going through an emu thing right now... and the new pcsx2.. I can't get it to build from source correctly... and I don't know how to install the binary that I downloaded.
<cutterjohn> LjL; wasn't sure if it really was a bot, but  it should have http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome removed from it's responses
<LjL> cutterjohn: yes, I HAVE JUST REMOVED IT FROM ITS RESPONSES
<zoopster> guest6294: what version?
<benanzo> How can I make mail sent from root on my server say something other than 'root' in the From field?  For instance, I would like it to say the hostname instead
<Tundrayeti311> a1len: um ok.. that really made no sense to me
<kennethgt> ¬¬, someone has seen magicfab?
<LjL> kennethgt: /whois magicfab
<a1len> Tundrayeti311: Sorry about that.. I'm doing something half-arse because it's too hard to do correctly.
<kennethgt> LjL, thanks for your answer
<Tundrayeti311> a1len: np
<cutterjohn> LjL: well thanks anyways, might be a good time to just try 64b again, as a new clean install might be easiest at this point
<kennethgt> LjL, s part of canonical support and I need to communicate with him
<guest6294> so ... can anyone help me set up my broadcom? I am running the default restricted driver Broadcom STA Wireless and I have trouble connecting to anything
<kennethgt> LjL, his name is Fabian Rodrigez
<LjL> kennethgt: join #ubuntu-irc please
<kennethgt> ok
<kennethgt> grax
<kbrooks> Question
<norbert79> kbrooks: Answer
<mphill> norbert79: nice
<mphill> i was going to do that
<norbert79> mphill: Thank you, thank you
<guest6294> so ... can anyone help me set up my broadcom? I am running the default restricted driver Broadcom STA Wireless and I have trouble connecting to anything
<kbrooks> Will Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 work with Ubuntu?
<norbert79> kbrooks: Why don't you just give it a try?
<kbrooks> norbert79, Why don't you say "I don't know"
<kbrooks> ?
<meganox> !livecd | kbrooks
<guest6294> so ... can anyone help me set up my broadcom? I am running the default restricted driver Broadcom STA Wireless and I have trouble connecting to anything
<ubottu> kbrooks: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<famast> hello.  I cannot ping ubuntu (ibex 8.10) from my windows machine. We are on the same network. I am trying to setup an apache server, and that does not seem to respond either
<famast> any ideas why this may be happening?
<norbert79> famast: Guess you have to work on your router settings first
<ikonia> famast: what are the two ip addresses and subnet masks
<mphill> famast: can you get out to the internet?
<SID_seba> something related with my question ?
<ikonia> mphill: what does that matter ?
<kbrooks> Hmm.
<mphill> mayne its the router, maybe a firewall
<kbrooks> OK
<mphill> its a simple test to see if he has connnecticity
<guest6294> so ... can anyone help me set up my broadcom? I am running the default restricted driver Broadcom STA Wireless and I have trouble connecting to anything
<mphill> thats why
<ikonia> mphill: who says he's going through a router ? who says this network is on the internet ?
<norbert79> guest6294: I guess you should be more specific on the model and the Ubuntu version you are running, and not repeating the same question over and over again...
<meganox> kbrooks: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48361
<mphill> ikonia: that why i am asking questions. i'm not sitting on his fucking network.
<kbrooks> meganox, ty
<ikonia> mphill: mind your language
<LjL> !language | mphill
<ikonia> mphill: thats not called for
<norbert79> guest6294: "My car is not working" is not a problem description
<shausam27_> is there a fix for kbarcode label i updated to 8.04 now it prints in micro size  help!!!!!!!
<kbrooks> mphill, language
<meganox> kbrooks: np
<ubottu> mphill: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<norbert79> mphill: Watch the langugae please
<famast> yes i can get on the internet. Thanks for your help guys I think its the router. My windows machine is on the wireless network. My ubuntu machine is on wired and wireless, pinging through the wireless works ok.
<kbrooks> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<kbrooks> ah, 8.10
<kbrooks> ok
<guest6294> so ... can anyone help me set up my broadcom? I am running the default restricted driver Broadcom STA Wireless and I have trouble connecting to anything. My Broadcom is Broadcom 4311 running on an Ubuntu 8.10
<guest6294> so ... can anyone help me set up my broadcom? I am running the default restricted driver Broadcom STA Wireless and I have trouble connecting to anything. My Broadcom is Broadcom 4311 running on an Ubuntu 8.10. I removed the buggy network manager, and for some arcane reason the wireless is detected as an eth1 instead of a wlan0 or something else. The interfaces file has the correct syntax for it.
<radecek> hello
<LjL> guest6294: and it refers to eth1 or wlan0?
<meganox> guest6294: you could try wicd
<meganox> !wicd | guest6294
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<guest6294> LjL, it is refered as eth1
<guest6294> meganox: Yeah, I could, if I get my network up lol ...
<meganox> guest6294: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<meganox> guest6294: you are on irc, i assumed you were connected somehow ;)
<LjL> guest6294: you could try renaming it (not sure it'd help). edit /etc/iftab and add:   wlan0 mac XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX    where the X's are your card's MAC address
<guest6294> meganox, from another machine :)
<Neaai> guest6294: I'd think it's correct the refference to eth1 and not wlan0
<guest6294> LjL: another trouble is, if I include the auto eth1 stuff plus the dhcp stuff in my interfaces file, when I try to set the mode manually using iwconfig, it gives me SET failed on device, invalid argument error
<wiehan> what is the quick and simple command to clear the font cache (or reload it) in ubuntu?
<magnetron> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<guest6294> Neaai, I dont care how it's named really, i cant connect to anything
<kbrooks> guest6294, how are you running iwconfig?
<guest6294> kbrooks, as root in command line
<guest6294> kbrooks iwconfig eth1 essid "blablabla" and then iwconfig eth1 mode Managed
<radecek> my ubuntu is stop boot on 7 ports detected,  ... new hight speed usb.. Haw can I fix this? tkx :)
<Neaai> guest6294: when "lspci | grep Broadcom" is it properly listed or has some word 'unknown' there ?
<LjL> wiehan: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig" or "sudo fc-cache -f -v"
<wiehan> LjL: THANKS a million
<guest6294> Neaai: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Neaai> that's correct all right.
<DarkKnight> hey how can we forcefully mount a drive
<ratpoison> hello! pulseaudio server keeps crashing, Intrepid amd64 user. What to do?
<guest6294> well, it is correct, the trouble is ... I dunno, even the LEDS are working in reverse, when the led is off the wireless works and vice versa
<mphill> DarkKnight: -f is the force parameter, but if it won't mount it won't mount.
<guest6294> and I cant afford a macbook so im stuck with this broadcom crap
<DarkKnight> mphill; so wats th exact command
<mphill> mount -f device target
<mphill> or man mount
<ratpoison> DarkKnight: what are you trying to mount?
<DarkKnight> patpoison; i have 2 HDD.. one is installed with XP...Xp crashed...and ther are some files on desktop..which i have to get back
<guest6294> so, no one can help eh?
<Neaai> guest6294: This might be useful to you:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2431305#post2431305
<ratpoison> DarkKnight: For ease of use, try typing part of my nick and pressing tab, so that I can tell when you speak to me
<guest6294> Neaai: then why the hell those people use an official broadcom driver?
<ratpoison> DarkKnight: now, first create a temporary folder in /media or /mnt for example, /media/tempdisk
<mphill> DarkKnight: why are you trying to force the mount? you don't have to do that.  is the try NTFS or FAT32?
<mphill> s/try/drive
<ratpoison> DarkKnight: this is done with $ sudo mkdir /media/tempdisk
<pelle2> inget resultat.. hmm
<ratpoison> DarkKnight: then it's $ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<appropriate_device_name> /media/tempdisk -f
<Neaai> guest6294: I believe the results vary on a combination of facts, not only the wireless interface manufacturer. As in chipset/processor too. I've had the same sort of isues with Atheros. One intel laptop used it fine, another that was amd64 didn't use it unless I messed with it for a while and compiled the module myself.
<n0yd> Does the 8.10 kernel have ext4 support (experimental) built in or would that require a recompile?
<mphill> ratpoison: XP can also be fat32.  But it is probably ntfs if he is having issues mounting.
<DarkKnight> mphill; i m not sure bcoz i installed XP long time back...most probably shld be NTFS
<mphill> n0yd: I do not believe so, mkfs.ext4 is there but you can not mount
<mphill> DarkKnight: then do what ratpoison said
<n0yd> K, just curious
<n0yd> Thx
<ratpoison> mphill: you're right DarkKnight: check your System > Admin > Partition Editor and see what type is your partition
<mphill> ratpoison: I don't think gparted is installed by default
<ratpoison> DarkKnight: if such an entry doesn't exist, first do a sudo apt-get install gparted
<bor1> I get the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libsasl2-2" when trying to upgrade hardy -> intrepid.. how to fix?
<L0neWolf> Can anyone recommend a small and relatively easy to configure file server application?  I'm having trouble sending files to someone over IM and it's a quick fix
<linux1> :) afternoon ppl
<mphill> bor1: from the command like try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vignesh> why is alien an administrative application ?? :o
<mphill> s/like/line
<L0neWolf> linux1, hola
<bor1> mphill: that's on sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s
<mphill> vignesh: install fakeroot and do fakeroot alient debian_file.deb
<mphill> vignesh: alien makes me weep
<afief> Does anybody know how to make Audacity play sounds right now it keeps telling me that there is an error opening the sound device...
<Dist-> using the command line, how do i move all files at one location, to inside a folder thats at the same location as those files?
<vignesh> mphill, why is it an administrative app ?? it is just to generate a deb... cant a normal user do that...
<vignesh> mphill, it does make me weep too :-(
<L0neWolf> Can anyone recommend a small and relatively easy to configure www accessible file server application?
<ne2k__> Dist-: just mv * subdir/; it will give a warning saying "cannot move subdir into itself" but it doesn't matter -- it does what you want
<ratpoison> vignesh: and creating packages isn't an admin task? then what is?
<mphill> vignesh: I think it tries to install it system wide at the of te conversion, just run it in fakeroot
<ratpoison> vignesh: it's not as simple as you might think!
<vignesh> ratpoison, probably..!!
<DarkKnight> mphill, ratpoison; its ntfs..
<mphill> DarkKnight: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ne2k__> L0neWolf: if you have internet access to either end then why not just use ssh?
<guest6294> any way to install wicd on ubuntu 8.10? apt get does not find it
<ne2k__> L0neWolf: if you're both behind nat then a web server won't help you
<DarkKnight> mphill; that is installed
<L0neWolf> ne2k__, I can but I'm trying to get a file to a non-tech savvy friend and this is easier.  IM isn't working
<ne2k__> L0neWolf: e-mail?
<L0neWolf> ne2k__, ISO images
<L0neWolf> :)
<c0d3dm1nd> Hi, I was wondering if anybody knew how people could write a website to index .torrent files.... how to index data from others trackers
<paul68> !cloning > paul68
<ubottu> paul68, please see my private message
<ratpoison> DarkKnight: then do as prompted earlier
<ne2k__> L0neWolf: do you have a public IP or the ability to do destination nat on your router?
<mphill> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/[insert hard drive device here] /mnt/[target location here]
<meganox> guest6294: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php instructions to add wicd repos there
<sdubois92> how can i see what modules are currently being used?
<Kelmi> join #zymosis
<ne2k__> sdubois92: lsmod
<L0neWolf> ne2k__, I can forward to my IP from the router, I can do it in Windows easily enough but I'm new to Linux
<SlimeyPete> c0d3dm1nd: trackers communicate via http so I think you can just send a list request of some kind and then parse the response. You'd be better off asking in a web programming channel though.
<ne2k__> L0neWolf: install one of the http servers then and forward port 80 to your box through your router
<c0d3dm1nd> SlimeyPete: Thanks!
<L0neWolf> ne2k__, is there one you'd recommend in particular?
<vignesh> L0neWolf, apache
<meganox> L0neWolf: yousendit.com, megaupload.com
<ne2k__> L0neWolf: haven't used anything other than apache but it's a bit heavyweight for your needs. try lighttpd, boa or fnord
<L0neWolf> meganox, they'd see it as illegal, it isn't but they'd see it that way
<L0neWolf> ne2k__, alright, I'll give it a look.  if all else fails I can always go back to windows and IIS  *shudders*
<meganox> L0neWolf: fair use, i getcha ;)
<ne2k__> L0neWolf: I don't really know what the advantages and disadvantages of each are, I'm afraid.
<reqqit> why is nautilus so slow? it takes almost half a second to show ANY folder. /home for instance contains two users, it takes about 700ms to show the two folders, why?
<mphill> ne2k__, L0neWolf also look at cherokee, I saw that on the the web yesterday.  Even have a mac like web gui for adminstration.
<c0d3dm1nd> SlimeyPete: Do you know if I can find any documentation about the type of requests I can make to a http/UDP tracker?
<L0neWolf> meganox, not quite  :P  but close enough.
<L0neWolf> mphill, ok will do, thank you  :)
<reqqit> Does anyone else see a delay in showing files in every nautilus folder? even those with zero or one files?
<reqqit> *&$*&$*& it, thunar doesn't have this problem
<SlimeyPete> c0d3dm1nd: not off the top of my head, no, sorry
<nil> hi!
<zleap> hi
<reqqit> I am using thunar - everyone see if there is a tiny delay in files appearing when you show folders, it became maddening.
<pLr> how can i get the mirror list from synaptic through the command line?
<guest6294> meganox: followed the instruction, does not work
<SlimeyPete> pLr: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ne2k__> L0neWolf: cherokee sounds reasonable too. I'd start with fnord and see how you go.
<nil> my keyboard is layout is broken by intrepid, cf bug 255008
<pronoy> how do i download gnome 2.4 on kubuntu 8.10 and ultimately remove kde ?
<SlimeyPete> pLr: oh, you mean available mirrors? I'm not sure of that
<nil> i try sudo setxkbmap -model evdev -layout jp -variant 106
<DRebellion> pronoy, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<nil> but there still are some bad keys
<pLr> SlimeyPete: this does not have all mirrors, it only contains the ones already selected
<DRebellion> pronoy, make sure stuff works, then, sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<ne2k__> pronoy: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<nil> anyone there using a japanese keyboard?
<L0neWolf> ne2k__, yeah I'm gonna take a look at cherokee and fnord then work up  :)
<pLr> nil: #ubuntu-jp
<ne2k__> pronoy: be warned, it will take quite a while
<root2> exit
<nil> pLr: in english?
<orochi_> hello :> i first tried intrepid when it came out but there were a number of show-stopper bugs in the final release (one was that you couldn't eject a cd/dvd without the drive closing itself up again :<) Have any of these more serious problems been resolved yet?
<nil> pLr: (my japanese encoding stuff is also broken)
<orochi_> i'd like to be able to use ubuntu as my primary desktop os again :>
<ne2k__> nil: 私は日本語を話すことができない。
<pLr> nil: Join the #ubuntu-jp channel they are more likely to be of help
<pLr> how can i get the mirror list from synaptic through the command line?
<mphill> L0neWolf: i've never used cherokee, bit it looked really interesting.  make sure you have php5-cgi installed if you plan to use php since there is no php mod (everyone use uses cgi or fastcgi)
<nil> ne2k__: ne2k__ I can't type in japanese (i I don't speak japanese se well, also)
<nil> well, let's try -jp; thanks
<[c0re]> can anyone tell me where to get emerald theme repo?
<L0neWolf> mphill, I don't think I'll need that, it's just to host an ISO for a non-tech friend who wouldn't understand FTP
<mphill> L0neWolf: you are set then, just copy the file to /var/www/ and removed the index.html that is the simplest thing you can do.
<pLr> how can i get the mirror list from synaptic through the command line?
<Dist-> my ubuntu desktop has 2 screens which i can change between, is there any way i can set up an independant wallpaper for each one? or preferably have a single wallpaper that goes across from one to the other?
<bor1> When running 'apt-get dist-upgrade -s' (hardy -> intrepid), I get the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libsasl2-2". Ideas?
<pLr> bor1: try upgrading from the add/remove programs tool
<zlodei> как запустить убунту под рутом
<L0neWolf> mphill, yeah  :)  thanks for the suggestion, cherokee does look interesting too
<zlodei> ?
<zlodei> подскажите пли
<zlodei> з
<FloodBot2> zlodei: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !ru | zlodei
<ubottu> zlodei: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bor1> pLr: I did, it stopped in the middle of trying to upgrade; I'm assuming for the same reason
<NicEXE> ubuntu can't download a file with a link similar to that --> http://rapidshare.com..... unless I modify the link to http://www.rapidshare.com...... How can I fix it? it's really annoying trying to download around 50 files at the time using windows on Virtual Box...
<meganox> orochi_: is Hardy no good for you?
<pLr> NicEXE: just add it to your /etc/hosts file
<pLr> how can i get the mirror list from synaptic through the command line?
<pronoy> DRebellion: is it possible stuff won't work ?!?!
<pronoy> ne2k_:gotcha
<NicEXE> pLr: how to do that?
<pronoy> D
<mchelen> NicEXE, try drop.io or some other site
<pronoy> DRebellion: and is kde better or gnome ?
<nil> ne2k__: you have a jp keyboard? os just a classic us version?
<j2daosh> ok, where do i need to go to get my atheros working? i already have the drivers downloaded, made, and installed... but i still cant connect to wireless networks
<DRebellion> pronoy, i personally use gnome, but this is a matter of opinion
<pLr> NicEXE: echo "www.rapidshare.com     rapidshare.com" >> /etc/hosts
<ne2k__> nil: I have a GB keyboard
<apelW> how do I use a public key to login to a server? do I need to add command line parametres to ssh?
<pronoy> DRebellion: also...when they say intrepid is not a long terms support version...what do they mean ?
<kpuljek> i need help disabling the screensaver in ubuntu. i disabled it in screensaver settings, xscreensaver settings, i disabled it in the gconf-editor, i prevented it's processes to start, i checked the box in all of my players to disable the screensaver, and it still goes blank after 10 minutes :|
<pLr> NicEXE: then repeat your test
<pLr> pronoy: ubuntu has LTS and non LTS, go to ubuntu.com to read about LTS
<zleap> kpuljek: that could be a power saving thing for the monitor
<apelW> how do I use a public key to login to a server? do I need to add command line parametres to ssh?
<DRebellion> pronoy, long term support (LTS) releases are officially supported with security/bug fixes for much longer than non-LTS releases
<nil> ne2k__: yep, US/GB, OK
<NicEXE> pLr: type that to my terminal?
<pLr> NicEXE: yes
<kpuljek> zleap: it's not. that i disabled and it didn't do any more problems, this is a screensaver
<rootrot> gvfsd-burn keeps crashing when i use it,could someone suggest another method for buring an iso to cd?
<meganox> pronoy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<shiMMer> i set wallpaper on my fluxbox but it not work after i restart.
<zleap> ok
<mphill> apelW: ssh-keygen -b 2048 -t rsa
<kek> what's the proper way to prevent a module from being loaded (or remove it) at startup?
<zleap> hmm
<kek> kernel module
<apelW> mphill:  I know. I mean when I want to connect with that
<mphill> apelW: then copy .ssh/id_rsa.pub to the host's .ssh/authorized_keys
<pLr> how can i get the mirror list from synaptic through the command line?
<pronoy> DRebellion: so would it be advisable to install intrepid ?
<NicEXE> pLr: permission denied
<DRebellion> pronoy, i would recommend intrepid
<pLr> NicEXE: add sudo before the command
<mphill> apelW: then you will be in ssh key bliss
<NicEXE> pLr: i did
<Neaai> pLr: of what's available or what you are using currently ?
<Pici> pLr, NicEXE: You can't use IO redirection with sudo directly, so do something like: echo "text" | sudo tee -a /path/to/file   instead
<pLr> Neaai: available
<pronoy> DRebellion: but it won't be supported for long ?!
<guest6294> what's the "Default" wireless connection always appearing in ubuntu? For some strange reason, although I broadcast my network name, it is not see, any other network in the neighborhood is seen
<DarkKnight> ratpoison; its not working that way...
<pLr> Pici: yes im aware thx
<DRebellion> pronoy, not as long as the LTS releases, but then you can just update to 9.04 (jaunty) when it comes out! ;)
<pronoy> DRebellion: yeah...i guess....thanks for support
<PeskyJ> I've installed mplayer and ubuntu-restricted-extras but still can't play DVDs - mplayer just goes black and unresponsive - is there another package to install?
<pLr> NicEXE: here it is : sudo echo "www.rapidshare.com    rapidshare.com" | tee -a /etc/hosts
<Neaai> pLr: I doubt there's such a thing. Mirror lists can change everyday so your best bet is to check the webpage, or some convention as in:   deb http://XX.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<pLr> NicEXE: here it is : sudo echo "www.rapidshare.com    rapidshare.com" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<DarkKnight> mphill; its not working that way
<Neaai> pLr: where XX are the country codes of the mirror: it, de, au, etc.
<mphill> what is the error, msg me
<pLr> Neaai: when using synaptic under repositories you can choose a list of mirrors, i want to find the file that contains this list
<bor1> (hardy -> intrepid upgrade) ﻿When running 'apt-get dist-upgrade -s' (hardy -> intrepid), I get the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libsasl2-2". The update-manager graphical tool doesn't work either, possibly for the same reason. apt-get install libsasl2-2 fails with the same error. Ideas?
<rootrot> how do i run a .sh file?
<meganox> rootrot: chmod a+x script.sh
<kebomix> hello , i have boot sector virus and i cant install even Ubuntu and Windows Xp , any Solutions  that ?
<meganox> rootrot: to mark it executable
<DarkKnight> hey how can we forcefully mount a drive
<pLr> bor1: apt-get remove libsasl2; apt-get install libsasl2   .. then retest
<meganox> rootrot: then run it by name
<meganox> rootrot: e.g. /path/to/script.sh
<mphill> rootrot: or sh script_name.sh
<pLr> when using synaptic under repositories you can choose a list of mirrors, where is the file that contains this list???
<mphill> rootrot: or sh ./script_name.sh rather
<rootrot> meganox: david@IceWeasel:~/Desktop$ chmod a+x URT41.sh
<rootrot> david@IceWeasel:~/Desktop$ URT41.sh
<rootrot> bash: URT41.sh: command not found
<rootrot>  
<cutterjohn> LjL:  well I wrote a script to drag out all that had been removed, then compared it with partial packages and manually looked over it for other missing items instead of completely re-installing
<FloodBot2> rootrot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bor1> pLr: I thought of that; apt depends on libsasl2, though, so it's not the best solution :)
<rootrot> nm i gots it
<Neaai> pLr: I can't find anything about that. I know what you mean, i just don't know where that list is stored.
<Maizcul> Hey hey
<apelW> mphill:  ok. then what do I do? ssh -Y "hostname" ?
<LjL> cutterjohn: good idea
<cutterjohn> LjL: all seems to be goodish again... but ... er.. unclean... but I guess it was a couple days after install anyways
<pLr> Neaai: yeah I think i need a developer
<cutterjohn> LjL: also saw the weirdest CPU scaling behavior, manually look at procinfo, the 2 CPUs were listed at running at different speeds... I didn't know that, that was even possible
<xteejx> ! lunt | DarkKnight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lunt
<xteejx> !mount | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<LjL> cutterjohn: i think it is, i've seen evidence of that happening on my eeepc
<mphill> apelW: no need for -Y should just be automatic
<Maizcul> Anyone help me out with keyboard issues?
<xteejx> maybe not
<Jack_Sparrow> pLr do you mean /etc/apt/sources.list   ?
<cutterjohn> LjL: the N10j or the original Eee?
<LjL> cutterjohn: an EeePC 901
<cutterjohn> LjL: SSD?
<pLr> when using synaptic under repositories you can choose a list of all mirrors, where is the file that contains this list???
<LjL> cutterjohn: yes, with Atom processor
<Jack_Sparrow> pLr do you mean /etc/apt/sources.list   ?
<pLr> Jack_Sparrow:not sources.list
<cutterjohn> LjL: yeah, the N270, they all pretty much come withthat now
<apelW> mphill:  ok. ssh hostname.domainname didn't work from the linux computer. but it still works from the windows computer.
<pLr> Jack_Sparrow: it does not contain all ubuntu mirrors
<LjL> cutterjohn: well, the 900 is still sold with a Celeron
<Maizcul> I'm on a Sony Vaio PCG-K195BP laptop from 2004, trying to get the "fn" key working so I can do things like "fn"+"F4" for volume up.
<apelW> do I have to make a new key or does it work for both?
<Maizcul> I have absolutely no idea how to go about getting it to work :(
<Jack_Sparrow> pLr since anyone can create a mirror I doubt you will find a list like that
<cutterjohn> LjL: yep, plus there's one thats based on a Via C7M or something too, but not Asus
<LjL> cutterjohn: yes, the HP MiniNote if i'm not mistaken
<kebomix> hello , i have bad sector virus on my hard disk MBR , and i cant install ubuntu ? !!!! any solutions ?
<LjL> cutterjohn: anyway, the Atom presents itself as dual-core, and my scaling applets often showed different speeds - although it might just be the applets' fault
<pLr> Jack_Sparrow: I have already found the list within the GUI of synaptic.. I want to find the file that has this list
<cutterjohn> LjL: might be, but I ws thinking about a Japanese one (tiny company) has a PowerVR based GPU integrated (Via)
<cutterjohn> LjL: Chrome9 maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> pLr can you direct me to the part of synaptic you are refering to..
<LjL> cutterjohn: don't know about that
<pronoy> DRebellion: where are all the softwares installed...i mean which folder...e.g /etc ?
<cutterjohn> LjL: so how is the Eee?
<pLr> bor1: you can remove libsasl2-2 i just tested it, it will remove other progs you must take note of and reinstall also, then continue should work... or try apt-get check
<pLr> Jack_Sparrow: yes.. loading synaptic 1 sec
<DRebellion> pronoy, software is spread around the file system, for example /etc/ contains configuration files.
<cutterjohn> LjL: do you really get TONs of battery life?
<elad`> How do I get the man files for C/C++ installed?
<apelW> mphill:  can I use the same key for two clients?
<LjL> cutterjohn: slightly more than 5 hours with wifi enabled (and nothing else enabled)
<mphill> apelW: yes
<LjL> elad`: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<apelW> hmm
<pronoy> DRebellion: so during installation which folder needs to be alloted maximum space....if needed ?
<pLr> Jack_Sparrow: Settings -> Repositories -> click on the Download From: drop down -> Choose Other... -> this is the list
<mphill> teh client get the file .ssh/id_rsa the server gets .ssh/authorized_hosts
<pLr> Jack_Sparrow: i just need it from the cli
<DRebellion> pronoy, i don't understand what you're asking?
<cutterjohn> LjL: how is it when you are putting more stress on the machine? i.e. ever tried to compile any packages while onbattery?
<apelW> mphill:  and I just need it to have that name and to be in .ssh? ( mphill )
<elad`> Thanks.
<mphill> i think you can even use GNOME's seahorse to do all this graphically.
<n0yd> mphill, btw, ext4 works fine on default kernel, I tested
<n0yd> mphill, no gnome mount though, gotta manual mount
<Jack_Sparrow> pLr I am on an older release atm that does not have that..  Let me look at something for a sec.
<Maizcul> Anyone got any ideas on how to get "Fn" key working?
<pronoy> DRebellion: because...last time i alloted 10 gigs just to /home...a new portion altogether...just thought all the softwares are installed there
<LjL> cutterjohn: i have compiled some stuff but never really did any benchmarking
<Forge__> Hi.  I am trying to open an X11 session between my Ubuntu desktop and a Sun server.  On the server side the comand was simply "# export DISPLAY=mydesktopip:0.0".  I don't know what to do at the desktop end thogh.  Any ideas?
<mphill> n0yd: freal? I must have tested it in an alpha release.  I am going to format my USB drive to ext4 to be uber l33t now.
<n0yd> Whats the preferred method of copying my / partition to another drive besides using dd which would require me to use a live cd so both volumes wouldnt be online
<cutterjohn> LjL: hmmm...  I think that I'm going to hold off on a fallback long batt life portable then... want to see if anyone else releases one with discrete GPUs and maybe the N330...
<pLr> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<DRebellion> pronoy, /home is just for per-user configuration, and user's files like music and videos
<bor1> pLr: no, I'm pretty sure it's not okay to remove it
<meganox> pronoy: most software is installed in /usr
<pLr> bor1: did u try apt-get check
<LjL> n0yd: it can be "online" (mounted). it just needs to be mounted read-only. that can be done from recovery mode.
<pronoy> DRebellion: ok...so /usr it is :)
<Maizcul> I can't use scroll lock without Fn Key >.<
<mphill> n0yd: as far is know dd is what you use for block copying.  Or if you want use tar -cf backup.tar /path/to/drive/
<bor1> pLr: it doesn't report any problems
<scientes> is there anyway to unlock the cursor
<cutterjohn> LjL:  I made some progress on my LCD resolutions, but I still don't have the proper synch/refresh rates, but now instead of staying comletely black I can see that it looks like it tries to switch res but doesn't quite work, so I suspect refresh/synch values... waiting to hear back from mfg about LCD panel data
<cutterjohn> LjL: plus another problem
<scientes> i was moving a gnome-panel and it locked my cursor so i couldnt release or clock on anything
<scientes> and i had to restart everything and kill my session from the command line
<pLr> bor1: you have to remove and reinstall them, i just did it, it works, apt-get install ubuntu-minimal gnupg libcurl3-gnutls libldap-2.4-2 ubuntu-keyring  <-- After reinstalling libsasl2-2
<scientes> as it was about to log me out cause i pressed ctrl-alt-deleate
<cutterjohn> LjL: and I added my data to the EDID parse failure bug in launchpad
<scientes> i just lost everything
<rich_> good morning, good afternoon, good evening and goodnight to all
<rich_> does anyone know to alt control delete for vmware server 2 in ubuntu from a macbook pro?
<bor1> pLr: "apt-get --reinstall install libsasl2-2" gives me the same error
<Jack_Sparrow> pLr I did not drop you , I brought up a release with that and I am using synaptic to look at properties in the synaptic install to see if I spot it.
<Chun> Having a bit of trouble creating an ad-hoc wireless network in 8.10; I've been using 'create new wireless network' -- it seems to try to connect for 10 seconds, then errors: This network connection has been disconnected
<kapipi> Is there any place I can post screendumps easily (im thinking of something similar to pastebin)?
<Maizcul> tinypic.com
<pLr> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Tetracomm> Is there any fingerprint reader software for Ubuntu?
<Maizcul> Anyone that could prehaps help with my laptop keyboard issue?
<ryuuzaki> hi
<shiMMer> my wallpaper not work more on fluxbox after i restart.how can i set it to "remember"??
<ryuuzaki> it's my firsttime on irc
<ryuuzaki> :)
<nil> state 0x0, keycode 97 (keysym 0x5c, backslash)
<nil> state 0x0, keycode 51 (keysym 0x5c, backslash)
<nil> well, 2 different keycodes, same keysym
<pronoy> ryuuzaki: hi :)
<nil> it's the kind of thing I should fix with xmodmap?
<blip-> hi, my laptop volume buttons (as well as volume buttons of an external keyboard) both jump up in down in increments of 10%... can it be adjusted somehow such that it uses 5%  ?  thanks
<Maizcul> apt-get ubergeektofixmynix
<outoftime> hi all - i'm trying to install alsa drivers from source, and it says for my kernel version i need to specify the kernel build dir when i configure - but i have no idea what that dir is. any help?
<Maizcul> blip-: at least yours work!
<Maizcul> Mine just flat out refuse.
<Maizcul> I don't think ubuntu even recognises that i've pressed the FN key
<mphill> Maizcul: what chipset?
<blip-> Maizcul: my Dell buttons are on the laptop directly , dedicated.  no fn access
<Maizcul> Sony Vaio PCG-K195BP
<Maizcul> Is there any other information I coul
<Maizcul> could give that would help*
<fatihcmc> slm
<Mohero> hi all
<Kirdaiht> hello, i have an problem with the instalation of ubunu. somewhere after the first screen i get some kind of terminal.
<mphill> try lspci from the command line
<Lo_> Any good site/facility/app accessible from ubuntu to assess ADSL internet connection speed?
<outoftime> can anyone tell me how to find my kernel build dir?
<Maizcul> speedtest.net
<Mohero> firefox has just stopped loading after a system lockup, it tells me it is already running, anyone know how to sort this/where it keeps its PID file ?
<pLr> outoftime: check the master kernel thread on the ubuntu forums
<outoftime> pLr: will do - thank you!
<Lo_> Maizcul, Thanks.
<Maizcul> No problem :)
<bor1> Mohero: ~/.mozilla/firefox/[something].default/.parentlock
<mphill> Mohero: thats a common issue for me.  add the system monitor to your gnome bar, then click it once and go to process.  find firefox and kill it
<mphill> or killall -9 firefox
<bitmonk> hello, i installed Intrepid into a Xen VM as normal, using the server iso, and then reconfigured the Xen VM to be paravirtualized.  The system boots and network services, including ssh, work fine, but I have no login prompt on the xen console after service start messages complete, and wonder if the newer kernel may want different options than those suggested at http://community.citrix.com/blogs/citrite/anilma/2008/07/02/Installing+Ubun
<Mohero> mphill: no, it's not actually running, the system has been rebooted 2 or 3 times
<Maizcul> Any ideas on my "Fn" key then?
<maximilian-schro> hi. i have a problem installing ubuntu 8.10 on my desktop. the installation process cant create a filesystem. i tried to do a filesytem manualy with a qtparted live cd aswell, but no luck. any hint for me?
<Maizcul> I don't think ubuntu recognises it being pressed, or it does and it ignores it. e.g. in keyboard shortcuts I can't do anything using "fn"+"Z" because it doesn't put down the "Fn" bit
<mgolisch> maximilian-schro: whats the error you get?
<pLr> Maizcul: system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<sachael> I'm looking for a gtk program similar to the kde BasKet notepad (I already know about notecase)?
<pLr> maximilian-schro: you need to shut down your windows properly
<maximilian-schro> i dont have windows
<maximilian-schro> i had ubuntu 8.10 server installed on it previously
<mgolisch> maximilian-schro: again whats the error?
<slayton> sachael, what is basket/
<slayton> ?
<sachael> slaytanic, a note taking app
<maximilian-schro> mgolisch,  let me check this. one mooent please. i force the error again
<nil> sachael: tomboy?
<sachael> nil, tomboy isn't hierarchical? :(
<nil> sachael: it's a note-taking / post-it / desktop wiki app
<mgolisch> you can build a hierachy on the start note and link to the other notes
<mgolisch> or something
<nil> sachael: with the concept of notebooks (i level hierarchy)
<mgolisch> like a wiki
<mgolisch> its quite useful, i love tomboy
<mgolisch> :9
<sachael> well, there is Notecase, which actually does what i want, but it looks hideous...
<nil> mgolisch: i also loge tomboy, i store there "everything i don't want to loose"
<E4emacs4> Kjots is a nice note taking app too if you don't mind a few KDE libs
<nil> s/loge/love/
<AdamDV> Hello, how do I install tw cen mt font in ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> Is anyone using an Hauppauge WinTV HVR-4000 with Intrepid? I need some comparision info.
<erythrocyte> has any one here noticed problems installing addons for firefox from the mozilla website today? i've been having trouble all day
<Maizcul> Have you tried multiple addons?
<Mohero> bor1: thanks, that fixed my issue,  turnes out it had mounted /home in read only mode too.
<erythrocyte> Maizcul: yes...and all of them never seem to download
<sysdoc> erythrocyte, I just installed an addon with no issues
<erythrocyte> sysdoc: ok then..it must be a local network issue or something
<aboSamoor> Hi, I am trying to boot ubuntu live cd, but I got many squashfs read errors, I checked the CD and it has no errors ! any idea ?
<erythrocyte> sysdoc: Maizcul: thanks anyway
<Maizcul> Sorry I couldn't help anymore.
<guest6294> im using wicd to connect wirelessly, however when I enable the encryption options, although I give the correct key, it will not authenticate, I have read something about wpa_supplicant, is it installed by default in ubuntu 8.10?
<assem> was playing with screensaver themes and i thought i should report that, "colorfire" among a few others, races my CPU usage to 60%+ for both cores and I hear a high pitch whistle coming from my computer...
<Maizcul> Assem: try putting it on the forums
<maximilian-schro> guest6294, do you use kde or gnome? i had the same problem in kde 4.1 becauce the network manage didn't work asit should do.
<mjdez> hello
<FiReSTaRT> just curious.. is there a fix for the hybernation/suspend issue out yet? i tried uninstalling compiz and it didn't help
<Maizcul> mjdez: howdy
<mgolisch> FiReSTaRT: what issue?
<FiReSTaRT> blank screen when you try to restore from a suspend
<guest6294> maximilian-schro, im using gnome, with wicd, i got rid of network manager
<mjdez> still a n00b at ubuntu and linux,.... how can i access network settings if i cannot login as root?
<almostdvs> i am confused on the subject of ppa's and authentication anyone wish to clarify some things for me?
<Chun> Having a bit of trouble creating an ad-hoc wireless network in 8.10; I've been using 'create new wireless network' -- it seems to try to connect for 10 seconds, then errors: This network connection has been disconnected
<guest6294> mjdez, you cant login as root in ubuntu
<mjdez> aware.... but still cannot access network settings
<sysdoc> I'm running twin view with two x-sessions, and the launchers on the second screen crash gnome-panel. Anyone have a suggestion?
<mgolisch> FiReSTaRT: might be related to the graphics card
<guest6294> mjdez, whats the error?
<FiReSTaRT> mgolisch: the dreaded nvidia.. that is true.. there was a lot of talk that it didn't mesh well with compiz, so i tried uninstalling it but the issue still exists
<guest6294> mjdez, when you access the network settings the OS will ask you for a password, your user password, thats all
<mjdez> System > Administration > <Network> doesn't exist. ultimately i'm trying to connect my ubuntu machine to my home windows network
<maximilian-schro> guest6294, sorry but i cant help with wicd. sorry. i was just wondering if it is a kde problem for you aswell. sorry
<sysdoc> FiReSTaRT, Which NV driver are you using?
<mjdez> in a gui or terminal?
<mgolisch> FiReSTaRT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend << tried that?
<guest6294> mjdez, my suggestion is to get rid of network manager and install wicd
<mjdez> okay...
<FiReSTaRT> mgolisch: im using 177.. i'll give this link a shot
<sysdoc> FiReSTaRT, Use the 173 driver
<Maizcul> Any one got an idea about how to get laptop "Fn" key to work?
<FiReSTaRT> sysdoc: that's been documented to fix it?
<guest6294> im using wicd to connect wirelessly, however when I enable the encryption options, although I give the correct key, it will not authenticate, I have read something about wpa_supplicant, is it installed by default in ubuntu 8.10? anyone has any ideas as to why encryption does not work?
<sysdoc> FiReSTaRT, the 173 driver worked for me
<FiReSTaRT> sysdoc: i'll give it a shot then... as soon as i finish my breakfast which should be just about ready :P
<FiReSTaRT> thanks for the tip :)
<maximilian-schro> mgolisch,  i now get aswell errors while booting the livre cd. it says Buffer I/0 Error. i never had this before. after this a lot of errors follow. they all start with ata1.00 and dont stop. :S they repeat
<Maizcul> bad CD?
<rww> guest6294: to find out if wpasupplicant is installed on your system, open a terminal and issue "aptitude search wpasupplicant". If it's installed, the one line of output will start with the letter "i" (for Installed)
<rww> guest6294: unfortunately, I don't use wifi, so I can't help you much more than that.
<MadChopr> what backup software do you guys recommend, i'm giong to use tapes for backups
<mgolisch> maximilian-schro: maybe your cddrive is broken? or your controler?
<FiReSTaRT> sysdoc: i get the msg SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<MadChopr> i was thinking about the tape backup program from maryland .... AMANDA
<maximilian-schro> i will try the second drive. but i could boot into the livecd just 15min ago
<Lancelot> my wireless won't work for some reason; it always asks for certificates?
<Lancelot> and it never connects to the internet
<ChrisBookwood> Do i need to uncomment the line "# kopt=root=UUID=09c88f95-3096-4575-a7c1-d144e820c115 ro quiet splash" in /boot/grub/menu.lst to get it to take effekt?
<Lancelot> can anyone help?
<guest6294> rww, it's installed
<Maizcul> tried turning off certificates?
<Lancelot> Maizcul: how do I do that?
<sysdoc> FiReSTaRT, Deactivate the 177 then activate the 173
<FiReSTaRT> and now hardware drivers froze up on me
<Maizcul> Network settings
<Lancelot> Maizcul: okay, one sec
<rww> guest6294: what type of network are you using? WEP? WPA? WPA2?
<FiReSTaRT> sysdoc that's what happened when i tried to deactivate 177
<Lancelot> let me try ;)
<guest6294> rww, WPA2
<FiReSTaRT> ok i'll eat and then retry
<ChrisBookwood> Do i need to uncomment the line "# kopt=root=UUID=09c88f95-3096-4575-a7c1-d144e820c115 ro quiet splash" in /boot/grub/menu.lst order to make it take effect?
<mgolisch> ChrisBookwood: no, its used by update-grub to rewrite the entrys for each kernel it finds
<ChrisBookwood> thank you
<mgolisch> ChrisBookwood: it uses the options specified there in every entry it generates
<sysdoc> I'm running twin view with two x-sessions, and the launchers on the second screen crash gnome-panel. Anyone have a suggestion?
<Myrtti> is there a command to check which process is taking up the sound devices?
<ChrisBookwood> mgolisch, thank you very much!
<mgolisch> np
<fbc> I'm curious, If an Ubuntu Muslim edition locates an Ubuntu Jewish Edition online does it try to attack it?
<Maizcul> keyboard Fn key won't work, any ideas on getting it working? Sony Vaio Lappy.
<Lancelot> Maizcul: I went to the network connections, and clicked on one of them to edit, and this message popped up? Allow application access to keyring? The application 'nm-connection-editor' wants to access the password for 'Network secret for [network] in the default keyring. Deny, allow once, or always allow?
<Myrtti> fbc: you're so badly offtopic, it doesn't fit into Ubuntu IRC channels.
<Maizcul> Allow once
<fbc> Myrtti, sorry,, m y bad
<Lancelot> tried that, it just pops up again...
<Lancelot> and again
<Lancelot> and again...
<Maizcul> fbc: Go and find something else to do. You're as far off topic as can be.
<shiMMer> what is best application to searching and connect to wireless??
<Maizcul> Lancelot: Try allow always then x)
<Lancelot> ok
<kusanagi> how do i know what tcp/udp ports are using each application?
<Lancelot> now the network config. went away...
<Maizcul> Weird :S
<ChrisBookwood> mgolisch, it's just funny. Cause even though my line looks like '# kopt=root=UUID=09c88f95-3096-4575-a7c1-d144e820c115 ro quiet splash', it still does show the message of what it boots, and not only usplash
<Maizcul> Are you connecting ad hoc to another PC or to a router?
<fbc> Maizcul, ok, ok, meaculpa.
<Lancelot> ad hoc
<Maizcul> hmm
<Pici> Myrtti: lsof | grep /dev/dsp OR whatever your sound device should work
<rww> ChrisBookwood: run sudo update-grub after you edit menu.lst
<ChrisBookwood> rww: trust me - i have tried!
<Maizcul> Click edit again now
<Lancelot> okay
<Lancelot> 1 sec
<mgolisch> ChrisBookwood: if you run update-grub after changing that and it still persists i asume it due to the used usplash theme
<Maizcul> Under wireless security try "open system"
<kusanagi> is there anyway to relate a port (tpc or udp) with an aplication?
<ChrisBookwood> mgolisch, so you say there's something wrong with my usplash theme or?
<kusanagi> to list the applications i mean
<Lancelot> where's that? :/
<Maizcul> It's a tab
<rww> ChrisBookwood: After you run update-grub, go back into menu.lst and see if the options you want got added to the automagic section at the bottom. If so, yeah, it's a theme thing.
<mgolisch> kusanagi: list in what?
<Lancelot> i know, but i can't find "open system"
<Lancelot> wait
<ChrisBookwood> rww, it is
<Lancelot> sorry
<Lancelot> lol
<Lancelot> stupid me...
<meganox> kusanagi: netstat?
<ChrisBookwood> it looks perfect in the list at the bottom of menu.lst
<Maizcul> Kek
<Lancelot> should i check the box "system setting"?
<FloodBot2> Lancelot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lancelot> should i check the box "system setting"?
<Maizcul> try it first as is
<kusanagi> meganox, i guess netstat is able to do that but i cant find the option :S
<Maizcul> then if that doesn't work again without
<maximilian-schro> mgolisch,  u get the same problem during starting with the other drive aswell. i totaly confuses me because it worked some minutes ago.
<Lancelot> okay, i'm not within range, but i will try later
<XenSA> is there a noob irc channel for dumasses linke me?
<Lancelot> thank you, Maizcul! :)
<Maizcul> No problem :)
<ChrisBookwood> rww & mgolisch, any ideas to how i fix the usplash theme then?
<Myrtti> XenSA: surely you're not that noob, since you've got Ubuntu :-)
<shiMMer> what is best application for search and connect wireless??
<meganox> kusanagi: you want to find applications are listening on which ports?  netstat -l
<mgolisch> ChrisBookwood: did you download it externaly?
<Myrtti> XenSA: shoot your questions, we'll answer them if we can
<XenSA> what is the difference with these files?
<ChrisBookwood> no, some weeks ago i installed another usplash theme, and that's kinda when it went wrong
<ChrisBookwood> mgolisch, i am using the default now, though
<nurettin> hello i have got problem. my problem is in tho toolbar my sound icom closed when linuxant modem drivers. apt-get removed but not happened plaese help. thank you.
<XenSA> opera_10.00.4102.gcc3.qt3_i386.deb
<mgolisch> ChrisBookwood: oh you might need to rebuild the initramfs
<paulo> #ubuntu-es
<kusanagi> thanks meganox it was something like that
<XenSA> opera_10.00.4102.gcc4.qt4_i386.deb
<ChrisBookwood> mgolisch, i try google that then
<mgolisch> ChrisBookwood: did you do that? if you used startupmanager it should have done that for you
<Frxstrem> Does Ubuntu Studio come with an Windows Installer (to install it inside Windows)?
<ChrisBookwood> mgolisch, i have tried with startupmanager
<XenSA> opera-static_10.00.4102.gcc4.qt3_i386.deb
<Pretto> how much hd space do i need to mirror Intrepid repo?
<fbc> XenSA, notice he only said not a noob.
<meganox> Frxstrem: like wubi?
<orochi_> just a quick poll :> are most people here using 8.10 or have you been sticking to 8.04?
<rww> !poll | orochi_
<ubottu> orochi_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Frxstrem> ??? I mean like the installer in Ubuntu, that makes you able to install Ubuntu inside Windows...
<adm_> #lfs :http://www.linuxfromscratch.org
<maximilian-schro> orochi_, both :)
<Slart> orochi_: I think most have updated to 8.10..
<Myrtti> XenSA: the other one is for newer KDE, built with GNU C compiler version 4, the other for a bit older KDE with GNU C compiler 3, and the last one is built on newer GNU C compiler, with the GUI KDE files inside
<fbc> orochi_, I did the first week that 8.10 came out.. but I was quick brought into the fold.
<meganox> orochi_: 8.10 on laptop was planning on moving back to hardy but might stick with it, waiting to see how networking goes
<Maizcul> Hmm... Conky's reporting 58% ram usage, all i'm running is it and pidgin, wouldn't have thought they put it that high
<XenSA> so i use gnome on 8.10 which one for me ..none?
<Myrtti> XenSA: I'd take the latter
<Myrtti> XenSA: Qt3 with gcc4
<meganox> Frxstrem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=759827
<Myrtti> XenSA: but hold on, I'll check
<XenSA> ta
<XenSA> holding....
<mgolisch> Maizcul: run free -m, read the second line, thats how much actualy is used - buffers and caches
<AndyB> Im trying to install grub on internal drive from live cd, but when i run "grub-install" it says it "Cannot find /boot:" anyone have any advice?
<XenSA> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/10.0-Alpha-1/intel-linux/
<erUSUL> !ram | Maizcul
<ubottu> Maizcul: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<fbc> Maizcul,  Don't feel so bad, just booting up to the gui gets me 66% memory utilization and i got a gig of ram.
<meganox> Frxstrem: http://www.ubustu.com/globe/2007/05/23/add-ubuntu-studio-to-an-existing-ubuntu-install/ note instructions are for gutsy but should help you get started
<Maizcul> free: 9 ...
<mgolisch> AndyB: does it have /boot on that drive? i mean are grubs files there too?
<Frxstrem> thanks, meganox
<Myrtti> XenSA: yeah, the latter.
<Pretto> :(
<AndyB> mgolisch, no its running from live cd, and xp is on the internal drive
<XenSA> thank you
<Myrtti> XenSA: 8.10 comes with gcc4 installed, so you'd be fine with that
<nurettin> hello i have got problem. my problem is in tho toolbar my sound icom closed when linuxant modem drivers. apt-get removed but not happened plaese help. thank you.
<Maizcul> total is only 438 though. Sony say 512mb ram, but they go by 1000bytes/kb/mb instead of 1024, theiving gits xD
<Glenna> having trouble with flash player download can someone help
<shausam27> i need help with kbarcode label it will not print right
<meganox> Glenna: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578  instructions to set up pulseaudio with flash for intrepid and hardy
<orochi_> fbc: I installed 8.10 when it first came out too :> 8.04 worked so well for me that i had high hopes for intrepid, i was not expecting so many severe bugs in the final version
<mgolisch> AndyB: does that drive a ext3 partition at all? or do you just want the mbr to be replaced with grubs?
<Frxstrem> What I really meant was to install Ubuntu Studio without Ubuntu installed, but from Windows
<Maizcul> I read what he said and was just like ... WHUT -drool. I'm a noob >.<
<Glenna> thank you meganox I will try
<AndyB> mgolisch, It only has XP on NTFS, I have ubuntu installed on an external drive, but i cant bios boot from USB, so i need to install grub
<meganox> Frxstrem: you can install ubuntu into windows using wubi from the desktop live cd, then follow the instructions to turn it into a studio installation
<mgolisch> AndyB: i see, but be aware grub will only work if the external thing is connected
<meganox> Frxstrem: I gather.  never used either myself
<mgolisch> AndyB: and you will need to set it up manualy using the grub command
<fbc> orochi_, yeah 8.04 was so rock solid and stable, I didn't expect the bugs either, but they were quickly taken care of over the next few weeks that it was just a temporary situation; at least for me.
<Letter_Z> How do I install from a .run program in 8,04?
<Frxstrem> well, thanks anyway...I'll try to find out myself (if it doesn't work, it doesn't work)
<meganox> fbc, orochi_ : network-manager is the killer
<meganox> Frxstrem: good luck
<maximilian-schro> mgolisch, i now tried in the qtparted live cd. it says "could not stat /dev/hda1 / no such file or directory. the dive appertanlty does not exist, di dyou specify it correctly"
<AndyB> mgolisch, Ah that is what i am trying to avoid, i had it setup but i needed the usb plugged in, so i reinstalled the mbr, do you know any way i can install grub from windows so i can boot ubuntu on usb?
<setsanto> Hi, I tried to install Songbird on ubuntu 8.04.  I downloaded a .deb file for it since i wasn't sure how to handle the .xpi.  When I installed it through terminal, a whole host of errors showed up (many seemed to be related to my Dust theme).  Now it shows up as a menu item under applications, but doesn't work.  Also, the installer thinks that songbird is already installed, and apt-get remove Songbird has no effect.  Any advice?  All I reall
<meganox> Frxstrem: see if you can find updated instructions
<ChrisBookwood> mgolisch, I have just tried to reset everything with startupmanager - didn't work... I don't think the usplash theme is corrupted though, cause it shows usplash, where the thing goes from left to right and back again, but when it starts load, the usplash disappears and text i showed
<orochi_> fbc: Ahh, that's good to hear...so for example (if you've experienced any of these bugs), is the automatic opening/closing of cd/dvd trays fixed now?
<fbc> meganox, not for me it wasn't. I don't use static ips, and everything I use it for it works well.
<nurettin> hello i have got problem. my problem is in tho toolbar my sound icom closed when linuxant modem drivers. apt-get removed but not happened plaese help. thank you.
<konam> hi
<ppires> hi there. i've installed openoffice.org 3 using this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<fbc> orochi_, never had that bug.
<ppires> somewhere in my updates this got removed
<Maizcul> Anyone got any ideas how to get a laptop "Fn" key working?
<maximilian-schro> dir
<ppires> now i checked that i have the correct entries in my sources.list but I'm unable to install openoffice
<fbc> Maizcul, You push it I think.
<Letter_Z> I downloaded hplip-2.9.10.run so I can install drivers for my printer, how do I run it(I'm on 8.04)
<Pici> ppires: Did you read the notice there on that link?
<ppires> i can't even go to the preivous oofice
<konam> i want to make the right ctrl key a shift key, i just broke my left shift (the one i'm used to use) and i want an alternative. i browsed the keyboard option in preferences but didn't find a way to customize the keyboard my way
<rww> ppires: see the link you just posted ;)
<ppires> Pici: yeah, but i had no problems
<nnull> anyway to send video through s-video to a tv/dvd player without creating a seperate x screen ?
<orochi_> fbc: Ah, that was one i noticed right away :> could you perhaps list a few examples of bugs you've noticed that were fixed?
<almostdvs> all of a sudden nautilus is opening folders i double click in a new window.  i haven't changed any settings, what's going on?
<Pici> ppires: You just said you did have problems.
<ppires> now i don't have neither 3.0 neither 2.4.1 :(
<orochi_> (i'm considering installing 8.10 again tonight because of the lag in security updates for lenny)
<ppires> Pici: they were removed during my updates.
<ppires> i was using it quite seamlessly. no issues ever found, like crashing or something
<Maizcul> fbc: well no sh*t sherlock
<ChrisBookwood> mgolisch, I have just tried to reset everything with startupmanager - didn't work... I don't think the usplash theme is corrupted though, cause it shows usplash, where the thing goes from left to right and back again, but when it starts load, the usplash disappears and text i showed
<Pici> ppires: And now the applications aren't installed, or you can't install them?
<tasos> Θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε στην σύνδεση μου στο Internet μέσω ασύρματου ROUTER. Ενώ βλέπει το δίκτυο (βγάζει το όνομα του δικτύου και το ποσοστό λήψης (80%) καθώς και το σκαλοπατάκι της λήψης δεν ανοίγει σελίδες. Το μηχάνημα είναι laptop Αcer με intell duo Centrino. Ευχαρ
<tasos> ιστώ
<ppires> Pici: both :(
<Pici> !gr | tasos
<ubottu> tasos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ppires> Pici: ppires@davinci:~$ ooffice
<ppires> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice: 237: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/../basis-link/program/pagein: not found
<ppires> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice: 254: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: not found
<mgolisch> AndyB: you can load grub from windows bootloader like wubi does it
<Maizcul> No need for such severe sarcasm. It doesn't work on more i'm guessing the technical side in that ubuntu doesn't see it being pressed, or sees it yet ignores it
<konam> can someone help me with my keyboard layout
<fbc> orochi_, the ATI driver bug I quickly found a fix for online. My hibernation problem I found a fix for online. And all the little nuances I was able to find fixes for online. The virtual box version for intrepid came only a week or so afterwards, so no problem.
<ppires> basically it was removed without me knowing about it (perhaps i just ignored some info while updating. never saw it coming :(
<konam> i want to make the right ctrl key a shift key, i just broke my left shift (the one i'm used to use) and i want an alternative. i browsed the keyboard option in preferences but didn't find a way to customize the keyboard my way
<shiMMer> i got an error while i try to run kismet from my terminal.how to enable??
<fbc> Maizcul, :-p
<Maizcul> fbc: :P
<AndyB> mgolisch, Do you know any tutorials that help me do this?
<nnull> anyway to send video through s-video on gfx card to a tv/dvd player without creating a seperate x screen ?
<Pici> ppires: does   apt-cache policy openoffice.org   say it is still installed?
<gasto> how do I install Ubuntu in my hard disk by having all the hard disk with just one partition with Windows on it?
<mgolisch> AndyB: yeah moment, had my mom on the phone
<mgolisch> :)
<ppires> Pici: Installed: (none)
<AndyB> mgolisch, No hurry =]
<fbc> nnull, yes vlc give you a default output screen option in the advanced settings...as long as you can get you s-video port to be recognized as a second screen.
<almostdvs> all of a sudden nautilus is opening folders i double click in a new window.  i haven't changed any settings, what's going on?
<erUSUL> gasto: the installer can shrink the windows partition to make room for ubuntu
<Pici> shiMMer: You need to modify /etc/kismet/kismet.conf manually.
<gasto> wow, that is cool
<erUSUL> gasto: if there is enough free space on the drive
<j2daosh> ok, im at wits end, ill add the freakin lines to my interfaces file to make my wireless work... what do i need to do?
<mgolisch> ChrisBookwood: strange, never seen that
<Pici> ppires: Anything in the version table below that?
<erUSUL> gasto: defragment the windows partition before installing
<nnull> fbc¬ i can but, whenever i enable my TV it breaks compiz/deco
<gasto> eruUSUL, so I don't have to worry that the Ubuntu Live CD deletes my Windows/personal files, right?
<ChrisBookwood> mgolisch, it's weird, yeah... Maybe i just have to live with it for now
<Frxstrem> gasto: With Ubuntu 8.10, just put the CD/DVD in your drive, and you can install it manually from Windows with no need for an extra partition...
<ppires> Pici: available 2.4.1. but when i try to install it, it complains about broken packages. even if i remove the PPA entries in source.list
<Frxstrem> I did it some days ago...
<shiMMer> pici::need to set my device?
<Pici> shiMMer: yes.
<shiMMer> i try
<fbc> nnull, don't use compiz then. However I didn't have to disable compiz to do it with my nvidia 7600
<rww> ppires: try installing it again, then copypaste the entire output you get to pastebin
<rww> !pastebin | ppires
<ubottu> ppires: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erUSUL> gasto: if you choose the right options there is no worries... but backups are envcouraged althought shrinking a ntfs partition is usually problem free there is no guaranties
<ppires> rww: ok. gimme a sec
<erUSUL> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gasto> Frxstrem, how can you install it on the same logical unit? Windows is NTFS... Ubuntu ext3... I don't see how...
<j2daosh> someone got a link to what exactly i have to add to my interfaces file to conntect to wep encrypted, wpa, and hidden SSID wirless networks?
<Pici> shiMMer: Take a look at  zcat /usr/share/doc/kismet/README.gz | less   for further help
<rww> ppires: also, make sure the ppa stuff is gone from sources.list and you did apt-get update before that.
<dubsteppa> ahoy there
<dubsteppa> short question 'bout the wlan0 / wmaster0 interfaces: any hints on how to change the mac address, so that the interfaces work correctly afterits ?
<Frxstrem> Yes, you can
<ppires> rww: http://pastebin.com/m6c50ff2f and yeah i removed those entries from the file and updated everything
<fbc> nnull, my card had vga,svideo, and digital on the same card. the svideo was connected from the vga adapter, so whatever the vga adapter saw, the svideo outputted.
<Frxstrem> gasto: Just run the autorun and select "Install in Windows" and it installs into the NTFS partition
<nnull> fbc ah k
<kbrooks> Why is virtual memory necessary in Linux woth 2 gb of RAM?
<gasto> Frxstrem, how do I boot from Ubunto then?
<orochi_> fbc: sorry for the delay...that doesn't sound too bad, when i first installed i found that the utility that changed over video drivers for my nvidia card was also pretty buggy but hopefully that's working better now
<Frxstrem> It gives you the option to boot Windows or Ubuntu
<MadChopr> why does ubuntu prefer bacula to amanda?
<shiMMer> Pici::i already set it=source=lo,eth0,wmaster0,wlan0,pan0,IEEE 802.11bg
<rww> ppires: hmm. Is the output of sudo aptitude install openoffice.org more verbose?
<j2daosh> kbrooks: at this point, its more of a "just in case" situation
<kbrooks> j2daosh, Example?
<ppires> rww: nop mate, just what i shown you.
<j2daosh> say your running CS3....
<Maizcul> Any ideas on "fn" key on a laptop not working?
<fantomas> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<j2daosh> CS3 uses massive amount of ram
<Tundrayeti311> Maizcu: Wrong keyboard layout selected
<orochi_> kbrooks: with a page file, if you run out of real physical memory then things don't simply die on you or fail to start, they can page to the disk and back to ensure that there's enough available RAM
<setsanto> ﻿Hi, I tried to install Songbird on ubuntu 8.04.  I downloaded a .deb file for it since i wasn't sure how to handle the .xpi.  When I installed it through terminal, a whole host of errors showed up (many seemed to be related to my Dust theme).  Now it shows up as a menu item under applications, but doesn't work.  Also, the installer thinks that songbird is already installed, and apt-get remove Songbird has no effect.  Any advice?  All I re
<Maizcul> Tundr: My make isn't on the list :/
<j2daosh> with no swap, your comp will lock up or applications will just start dying
<Maizcul> Sony Vaio PCG-K195BP
<Maizcul> nevermind the model, sony isn't even on the list >.<
<rww> ppires: okay. Open Synaptic (System > Administration > Synaptic), click the "Status" button in the bottom-left, then click the "Installed (local or obsolete)" section. Anything related to openoffice.org in there?
<Tundrayeti311> Maizcu: Is there a generic laptop keyboard, or you could try another brand...
<ppires> rww: checking
<Maizcul> I've been through about 20 so far -.-"
<j2daosh> what do i have to add to my /etc/network/interfaces file to make my wireless work?
<Tundrayeti311> Maizcu: ouch...
<almostdvs> my nautilus behavior has changed drastically and i haven't done anything. has a recent update changed it? and how do i get it back
<ppires> rww: yeah, openoffice 3.0
<j2daosh> i added: auto wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<j2daosh> but that doesn't get me going
<HymnToLife> j2daosh: you must add the encryption information
<ajassat> Hello .
<Maizcul> I can't turn on scroll lock without using the Fn key either..
<ajassat> I need some help.
<ajassat> Is this the right channel?
<ghaleb> hello, I have a problem playing my movies in totem and mplayer, the movie started any the sound is ok, but it's blinking !
<recon69> ﻿j2daosh: well first i would check to see if you wireless card is supported by ubuntu
<afief> ajassat, depends on which help you need:)
<ajassat> Just installed Ubuntu (wubi).
<j2daosh> it is recon69 i have used it before, but then i rebooted and it stopped working and hasn't worked since
<rww> ppires: remove anything in there related to OO.org, then try installing again (you'll get 2.4). When the PPA comes back up, you could consider adding the PPA again and upgrading if you need 3.0.
<j2daosh> where do i add the lines?
<ajassat> I cannot change my resolution.
<ajassat> Is there a graphical tool I can use to change it.
<ajassat> I can only go upto 800x600
<ppires> rww: the thing is that i've been using oo3.0 in windows and mac. all my current docs are under that format. i'm afraid i can lose my stuff :( anyway tks a lot for the help mate
<almostdvs> ajassat: did you enable your graphics card drivers?
<ajassat> Yes.
<afief> ajassat, sorry I don't know much about wubi... under normal ubuntu it's under system->preferences->screen resolution
<ajassat> Yeah.
<rww> ppires: I would've thought that oo3.0 was backwards compatible with 2.4. That isn't the case?
<ajassat> It's the same thing.
<mgolisch> AndyB: http://grub4dos.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Grub4dos_tutorial this might help
<HymnToLife> j2daosh: as I said, you mst add at least the encryption information of your network. What are yo using?
<ajassat> WUbi doesn't make any difference.
<almostdvs> my nautilus behavior has changed drastically and i haven't done anything. has a recent update changed it? and how do i get it back
<AndyB> mgolisch, Thanks =]
<rww> almostdvs: what, specifically, has changed?
<ajassat> In the Screen Res dialog, I only have the option to go upto 800x600
<mgolisch> AndyB: but dont do any of the grubinst thing, all you need to do is find out how to configure that thing and boot it using the windows bootloader
<ppires> rww: afaik no. and there is no msoffice2007 oxml support
<j2daosh> im using networkmanager
<ppires> rww: anyway, thanks dude
<rww> ppires: you're welcome. Hopefully 3.0 will be back in the PPA soon...
<AndyB> mgolisch, ok
<j2daosh> but it's not working with the info im putting in (yes the info is correct). its not even showing signal strength
<j2daosh> and all it does when i ty to connect is enter the configuration stage and then goes back to disconnected
<ppires> rww: let's hope so. i guess i'll wait and edit everything in my mac from the time being. once again thank you very much
<Xepra> gah, why aren't md5 sums on the download page?
<almostdvs> rww: when i double click a folder it opens in a new window. the location bar that used to be under the menu toolbar is gone but a button is on the bottom of the window does the same thing in a popout, which is w/el, but i personally don't like it.
<Oxidize> Anyone know how to get file roller to support rar's ?
<rww> !rar | Oxidize
<ubottu> Oxidize: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Xepra> or just type "sudo apt-get install rar"
<ajassat> Like I am really getting help right now
<Oxidize> thnx :)
<Xepra> ;p
<ajassat> thanks
<ajassat> sad
<j2daosh> what is wmaster0?
<j2daosh> unknown hardware address type 801
<almostdvs> rww: i can't add a tab.. i don't think
<MadChopr> i have a xeon processor, i'd like to get the 64bit version of ubuntu, but when i go to download ubuntu from the site, and i select 64bit server, it automatically assumes i have an AMD processor and sends me this image: ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso - is this also for the xeon processor?
<stumpy> Where do ask for a bug fix to backported to the LTS version of ubuntu?
<mgolisch> MadChopr: thats normal the architecture is named amd64
<MadChopr> thank you mgolisch
<mgolisch> MadChopr: thats the right thing to get
<almostdvs> rww: the buttons for all back forward up and similar actions are gone
<Maizcul1> surely theres something easier than going through every single combination of keyboard on the list :|
<Maizcul1> ahh well
<recon69> ﻿j2daosh: well, first thing to do is post the results of "-lspci -nn" and "ifconfig" to the paste bin and give a description of the problem, what you have done
<rww> almostdvs: almostdvs: open a Nautilus window, go to Edit > Preferences > Behavior and check "Always Open in Browser Windows". If it's already checked, let me know and I'll think up something else.
<IntuitiveNipple> "wmasterX" are the wireless 'control' interfaces
<j2daosh> i cant paste it because i dont have internet....
<almostdvs> rww: that changed like everything, ty very much.  i thot i tried that before, apparently not
<j2daosh> im on a different machine right now and i have no flash drive to use to copy output back and forth
<ghaleb> hello, I have a problem playing my movies in totem and mplayer, the movie started any the sound is ok, but it's blinking !
<j2daosh> i can type in the lines once i get the laptop back up after the restart
<mgolisch> ghaleb: blinking?
<rww> almostdvs: glad I could help :)
<ghaleb> mgolisch, yes , the screen shows the movies is blinking I know it's weird ;)
<mgolisch> ghaleb: what type of movies is that? and do you use compiz? if you go to System-Preferences-Apearance and set desktop effects to none, is it still the same?
<rww> almostdvs: as an aside, the Nautilus people tried to make non-browser mode ("spatial" mode) the default a while back. As you can imagine, there was an uproar about it ;)
<ghaleb> yeah I enabled visual effects comes with intrepid
<recon69> ﻿j2daosh: you can also try run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart", you machine might not be running your modified scripts. if you card is fully supported I would recommend using network manager instead of editing config files
<nnull> guys in installed k9copy in ubuntu, it sucked, so i removed it.. but i noticed when i removed it, it didnt remove all the lib's and junk it downloaded with it upon install, how do i purge these KDE pieces of evil from my holy gnome system please?
<Maizcul1> You need a holy hand grenande
<muxx> lol
<ArCHoNKoG> lol
<rww> !puregnome | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<rww> huh, that changed since the last time I used it
<ghaleb> mgolisch, I removed the effects and it stopped blinking
<almostdvs> rww: i can see it being more logical for more basic users, like if i were to switch my grandma's computer to linux. but it isn't nearly as productive. I'm not sure where i fall on that argument
<j2daosh> networking restart doesn't work, already tried that before the restart
<fosco__> nnull, try gtkorphan to remove unneeded dependencies
<j2daosh> i cant even get the laptop to shutdown now... its stuck on shutting down the ALSA
<ghaleb> mgolisch, thank you, but does that mean I should stop it every timg I watch a movie ;)
<anxiolytic> I just got a new monitor. For the past 10 years I've just been copying my xorg.conf over from install to install, and now I'm clueless on how to setup the monitor. Help? I want to set the res to 1920x1050
<nnull> fosco__¬ ok cheers
<recon69> ﻿ghaleb: have you installed the property drivers for your video card? if not could be a reason for flickering / stutters
<muxx> shouldn't the library packages be auto removable in synaptic if no installed package needs them?
<ajassat> I seriosly need help.
<nnull> also i noticed handbrake isnt in the repo's ?
<j2daosh> ok, im gonna grab some lunch, i will be back in about 15 minutes or so
<zoopster> ajassat: don't we all
<ajassat> Ubuntu only gives me a few options for screen resolution.
<Wyg> Is there anyway I can download the installation files for Wubi separately or change the mirror? The default one seems to be going very slow for me.
<rww> muxx: depends on how they were installed. if they weren't set autoinstalled, then no
<ghaleb> recon69, the system installed it by itself
<ajassat> How can I fix this?
<rww> Wyg: download the right .iso manually and put it in the same folder as the Wubi exe
<pastore> hi dudes; I need a help; explainin': I've Ubuntu 8.04 and I'm connected to wireless router with abilitate roaming in the wireless preference; the router has dhcp and there aren't problem. Well...I need to set a static ip now; then I proced so: disabled "roaming" and write SSID then set 192.168.0.2 as ip, 255.255.255.0 as broadcast and 192.168.0.1 as gateway; on the router disabled dhcp and set 192.168.0.1 as local address 
<Wyg> Ooh, that works?
<ghaleb> recon69, so if that's the reason, maybe I should update the driver
<anxiolytic> I just got a new monitor. For the past 10 years I've just been copying my xorg.conf over from install to install, and now I'm clueless on how to setup the monitor. Help? I want to set the res to 1920x1050
<zoopster> ajassat: need to give more detail on your card/driver in use
<shiMMer> ajassat::install using live or wubi??
<Wyg> Thank you, that's pretty neat.
<rww> Wyg: yeah, thankfully. download inside wubi takes forever for me, too
<ajassat> I installed using Wubi
<shiMMer> better install live
<rnr> how to install a package in ubuntu
<shiMMer> only suggest
<Pici> !newpackage | rnr
<ubottu> rnr: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Maizcul1> anyone got any ideas on getting a laptops "Fn" key to work?
<shiMMer> apt
<ajassat> I don;t want to "install to HDD".
<ajassat> Nvidia 6700 GS
<nnull> !handbrake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about handbrake
<ajassat> Drivers enabled.
<ajassat> nvidia-glx installed
<mgolisch> ghaleb: there might be something to fix that, or you just write a script which you execute instead of the mediaplayer, which switches back to metacity, launches the mediaplayer and on exit switches back
<ajassat> ...no modifications to xorg.conf
<mgolisch> ghaleb: what graphics card do you have?
<sysdoc> Maizcul1, What laptop is it?
<jeaton> i accidently selected swfdec as a flash player for firefox, anyway, how do I turn this off and use something else?
<nnull> anyone here use handbrake in gnome?
<shiMMer> ajassat::see synaptic package amanger
<Maizcul1> Sony Vaio PCG-K195BP
<pastore> can someone help me pls?! I couldn't be ossessive, but I don't know if someone readed my question
<rnr> how to navigate to a folder
<almostdvs> i'm trying to understand the deal with ppa's anyone want to explain a little to me?
<UserC> can someone help me with configuring xchat-gnome to automatically use bold or colored text?
<rnr> in terminal
<Maizcul1> Anything else you need to know? It's from 2004 iirc.
<ghaleb> mgolisch, Radeon ATI
<d12welve> can anyone point me in the direct of some help for connecting ubuntu 8.10 client to sbs2003?
<recon69> ﻿ghaleb: if you installed the property drivers they will be up to-date, you can check in system -> admin -> hardware , but sounds like you got the answer from  ﻿mgolisch.
<rnr> how to navigate to a directory in terminal
<rww> rnr: cd directoryname
<rww> !cd | rnr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<rww> !bash | rnr
<ubottu> rnr: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ghaleb> recon69, mgolisch thank you very much, I will check it ouy
<rww> there we go :)
<UserC> can someone help me with configuring xchat-gnome to automatically use bold or colored text?
<sysdoc> Maizcul1, start here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/6628
<pastore> hi dudes; I need a help; explainin': I've Ubuntu 8.04 and I'm connected to wireless router with abilitate roaming in the wireless preference; the router has dhcp and there aren't problem. Well...I need to set a static ip now; then I proced so: disabled "roaming" and write SSID then set 192.168.0.2 as ip, 255.255.255.0 as broadcast and 192.168.0.1 as gateway; on the router disabled dhcp and set 192.168.0.1 as local address 
<d12welve> can anyone point me in the direct of some help for connecting ubuntu 8.10 client to sbs2003?
<jeaton> where do I change the flash settings in firefox, i accidently set the flash player as swfdec
<anxiolytic> I just got a new monitor, how can I set it up? It's detected but the rest is 1024. I need it at1920x1050
<zoopster> ajassat: install nvidia-settings and you will have a lot more control
<ghaleb> recon69, mgolisch  hardware drivers shows : This driver is required to fully utilise the 3D potential of some ATI graphics cards, as well as provide 2D acceleration of newer cards.:
<Brandan> anyway I could use IRC using outgoing port 80 on ubuntu?
<ghaleb> the driver is activated and currently in use
<Brandan> School blocks every port but outgoing 80 and 21
<nnull> Brandan¬ bet 443 is open also
<recon69> ﻿ghaleb: well, you got the property driver installed then and thats not the issue.
<Brandan> let me check
<UserC> can someone help me with configuring xchat-gnome to automatically use bold or colored text?
<ghaleb> recon69, but it's perfect when no visual effects are active
<Brandan> They have 22 SSH wtf? 81 111 443 3128
<UserC> can someone help me with configuring xchat-gnome to automatically use bold or colored text?
<Brandan> anyways to use a irc like that
<sysdoc> UserC, clk Settings>prefs>
<Brandan> our school as a stupid scanner to make sure its http
<rww> Brandan: use a web IRC client like mibbit.com or something
<Brandan> The blocked mibbit
<Brandan> IP: 	  	 10.63.116.235 	  Category: 	  	 CHAT
<Brandan> Access is denied
<pumpkin_> Is the sdb i see in 8.10 a PATA master or slave device ? (i don't know the layout, it's a remote server)
<nord_> hey guys how do I know if I have ndiswrapper already installed?
<UserC> sysdoc: i'm using xchat-gnome it's not exactly the same and the options are different
<rww> Brandan: take it up with your network administrator. Looks like your school doesn't want you using irc on their network, and it /is/ their network after all =/
<almostdvs> i'm having trouble understanding the deal with ppa's anyone have enlightenment
<Brandan> My network adminsitator is accross town
<Brandan> gotta go :)
<maxb> almostdvs: Explain your doubt more concisely
<nord_> how do I know if I have ndiswrapper alreay installed?
<rww> almostdvs: all launchpad users (which includes Ubuntu devs and normal people) have access to the Personal Package Archive system. If they know how, they can upload packages to it which can be added to sources.list files and installed with apt-get
<CaShMoNey> nord, type ndiswrapper in the console and see if you get the --help option
<rww> almostdvs: if you have a specific question, go ahead and ask; odds are someone will know the answer
<recon69> ﻿ghaleb: well, would say to leave visual effects off then.
<henchie> Hi! I have a problem with my soundcard. It was doing just fine until yesterday. Now i cant hear anything. When I try to configure it in the sound preference menu i get the folowing message "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Kunde inte öppna ljudenheten för uppspelning" (the last phrase is swedish and means "Could not open sound unit for playback" Anyone have any idea?
<nord_> CaShMoNey, thanx
<ghaleb> recon69, I see .. unfortunately, it's a bit a mazing
<Kulkarni> Hi All, vpn stopped working in my ubuntu from yesterday
<ghaleb> recon69, okay, thank you very much
<Kulkarni> when i run sudo vpnc myconf i get this error : "vpnc: xauth packet unsupported:  (ISAKMP_N_ATTRIBUTES_NOT_SUPPORTED)(13)"
<nnull> anyone know where the option to output to tv in preferences is guys?
<nnull> anyone know where the option to output to tv in preferences is guys? (in vlc)
<CaShMoNey> Kulkarni: Did you by any chance recently update?
<recon69> ﻿henchie: have you tried killing pulse audio in system monitor?
<CaShMoNey> nnull: it's in the xorg.conf
<nnull> CaShMoNey¬ nono i know how to do that, theres supposed to be something in vlc that can do it too apperntally
<Kulkarni> CashMOney: ubuntu update? i guess not. I updated vpnc when it stopped working
<CaShMoNey> Kulkarni: Make sure you've updated the encryption stuff too
<shiMMer> i use 100% ubuntu but i still can see windows xp pro in boot list menu.how to remove it??
<rww> shiMMer: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/sources.list and remove references to Windows near the bottom of the file, then run sudo update-grub
<CaShMoNey> shiMMer: You can edit your /boot/grub/grub.conf
<almostdvs> maxb: rww: i recently added a ppa (empathy/telepathy) and i usually just have to checkmark i want to go ahead and install without authentication. but this just wants to install like 75% of the unauthenticated packages. and it's apparent reasoning is that they are unauthenticated. shouldn't i be in control of this and i guess i'm confused about a little more, but can't describe it real well
<Kulkarni> cashMoney: what all encryption stuff i shud be updating?
<henchie> recon 69: Thank you! That worked! Just because I want to learn I have to ask, why did that help?
<Flannel> rww, shiMMer, CaShMoNey: it's /boot/grub/menu.lst, and make sure it's outside (generally after) the ## END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST (or before the begin)
<CaShMoNey> well vpn usually have shtuff like ssl and what not. Maybe there's an update for those
<recon69> ﻿shiMMer: but have a boot disk ready and make a backup in case you screw it up :)
<rww> Flannel, shiMMer: Sorry, I get the two mixed up all the time O_O
<CaShMoNey> Flannel: Sorry, my bad. LOL I'm so used to Gentoo with their grub.conf
<shiMMer> that ok..
<shiMMer> i try googling more
<Maizcul1> Foiled again. access denied >.<
<rww> almostdvs: I'm not sure what you mean. Try adding --allow-unauthenticated to the apt-get command (sudo apt-get --allow-unauthenticated install whatever). If that doesn't help, pastebin the entire output.
<recon69> ﻿henchie: then ubuntu pulseaudio install in a bit buggy and it gets confused sometimes. killing the pulseaudio process forces it to restarst
<Frxstrem> Doesn't Ubuntu Studio have an option to install inside Windows?
<rww> Frxstrem: ask in #ubuntustudio
<CaShMoNey> Frxstrem: I think it depends on the release
<Flannel> Frxstrem: With Wubi, yes.  Ubuntu (all flavors) can use wubi
<nord_> how do I restart my network? %) haven't been on linux for 2 years
<xenoterracide_> are there current packages for azureus and tomcat for 8.04 anywhere?
<CaShMoNey> Flannel: they definitely can, but are they default installed on the installation medium?
<faqeer> how to talk photo whit webcam
<CaShMoNey> xenoterracide_: I wouldn't recomment azureus
<CaShMoNey> xenoterracide_: try Transmission :)
<henchie> recon69: Ok, Thanks!
<Maizcul1> Gahh it's just throwing me errors
<xenoterracide_> CaShMoNey: I like azureus/vuze. but that still doesn't answer my question
<Maizcul1> I'm a failn00b =[
<quar> hello, how can i fix playing my divx movies , they are "jumping" frames are frome time to time hangedover - what can i do to have good quality movie without any second long hangs ?
<nord_> how do I restart my network?
<CaShMoNey> quar, which media player are you using?
<almostdvs> rww: it's not that much...   The following packages have been kept back:
<almostdvs>   empathy libempathy-common libempathy-gtk-common libempathy-gtk15
<almostdvs>   telepathy-salut
<CaShMoNey> quar: also, which video drivers are you using?
<Flannel> CaShMoNey: If you give me a CD image repository, I can tell you (I can't seem to find one with CDs right now)
<quar> CaShMoNey: it is on all players
<scham> hello
<CaShMoNey> quar: so then what video drives & graphics card are you using?
<scham> I have some problem..
<quar> CaShMoNey: how can i check my video driver ?
<Flannel> almostdvs: That's when you run `sudo apt-get upgrade`, right?  try `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` instead
<Kulkarni> CashMOney: thanks for non-stop response :) im trying to check my question on vpnc irc too.. but no one responding :(
<CaShMoNey> quar: I think you can manually find out by cat'ing your xorg.conf
<scham> I upgrade 8.10
<nord_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking/restart
<almostdvs> Flannel: won't that try to take me to jaunty?
<nord_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Flannel> almostdvs: No
<CaShMoNey> Kulkarni: No problem. If I can help, I will :)
<nnull> man ubuntu is always updating so fast... whhyyy
<quar> CaShMoNey: in mine xorg.conf i dont have any driver selected i think...
<nnull> makes me suss lol
<CaShMoNey> quar, which video card do you have?
<fosco__> nnull, cause linux moves so fast
<shiMMer> y i cant edit kismet.conf??
<CaShMoNey> shiMMer: are you root?
<phoenixz> I just changed the /etc/security/limits file, how can I apply these values without rebooting the computer?
<scham> wow
<scham> so fast
<shiMMer> whre to be root??sudo -i??
<nnull> fosco__¬ im scared to upgrade to 8.10
<nnull> in fear of bugs and non working ness
<fosco__> nnull, don't do it if don't want to
<nnull> 8.04 is the first version ive been able to get exaclty how i want
<rww> shiMMer: gksudo gedit /path/to/kismet.conf
<CaShMoNey> shiMMer: Try "sudo passwd root" and create a known password. Then "su root"
<Flannel> nnull: So then don't upgrade.  You can stay on 8.04, and upgrade to 10.04 when it comes out
<nnull> without submitting bug reports and waiting for it to be resolved
<scham> I have wilreless network-manaer...
<recon69> ﻿nnull: just stick with the 8.04 version and accept the updates
<Flannel> CaShMoNey, shiMMer: Please don't enable the root account, theres no reason to, and you can use sudo instead.
<Flannel> !noroot | CaShMoNey
<ubottu> CaShMoNey: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<meganox> nnull: ubuntu is made up of thousands of packages maintained by different people, whenever one is updated, "ubuntu" is updated
<quar> CaShMoNey: how can i check which video card do i have ?
<rmn> is it possible to force drives to be spun down to a complete stop, as opposed to just spinning down to idle?
<CaShMoNey> quar:   try lspci
<xenoterracide_> how do I make sure after removing a package there aren't any uneeded deps still installed
<Maizcul> I'm failing quite hard at getting this "fn" key to work
<rww> meganox: that was very... zen...
<recon69> ﻿quar: system->admin-Hardware
<shiMMer> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<quar> CaShMoNey: i tried it show only that it is intell graphic card
<shiMMer> got that error
<Maizcul> i've tried 3 times to follow this forums guide but it hates me.
<shiMMer> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<CaShMoNey> quar: alright, well I would suggest to you, to google search i860 I believe that's it
<Flannel> shiMMer: You didn't use gksu with gedit, did you?
<shiMMer> i already sudo -i
<quar> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<nnull> quar¬ bash your case open with a brick, rip the card out of the motherboard and hold it close to your eyes to zoom in on the brand and type
<quar> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<shiMMer> no
<meganox> shiMMer, CaShMoNey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shiMMer> start reading
<dick-richardson> I added a cd drive to my system, but ubuntu doesn't see it
<dick-richardson> do I need to add it to fstab or something?
<almostdvs> Flannel: will i have to use that command instead of the regulare ugrade one whenever i want to upgrade?
<Flannel> shiMMer: Go to your desktop, hit alt-f2, then in the box type gksu gedit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<recon69> ﻿dick-richardson: I would check you cabling / jumpers are set correctly
<dick-richardson> it's listed in the BIOS, and I can boot from it...
<rww> Flannel: is there any difference between gksu and gksudo?
<meganox> !deborphan | xenoterracide_
<ubottu> xenoterracide_: deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<dick-richardson> how do I found out what /dev it is?
<Flannel> rww: Not anymore, no
<CaShMoNey> lol so the simple explination of sudo is security by obscurity
<recon69> ﻿dick-richardson: have you tried putting a CD in it?
<dick-richardson> yes
<Flannel> almostdvs: "upgrade" will only make the versions of packages you have installed newer.  dist-upgrade will install new dependencies (of the same packages you already have).  What's apparently happeend is the PPA has added more depends.  You also need dist-upgrade to install new kernel versions (since linux-generic depends on linux-image-version1 and now it depends on linux-image-version2, a new package)
<Flannel> CaShMoNey: That's not true.
<dick-richardson> it's not displayed. the 2nd drive isn't listed in the fstab
<quar> CaShMoNey: i think i have Intel GMA X4500MHD card
<rww> CaShMoNey: no. And if you want to dicuss usage of sudo versus su, wander over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dick-richardson> when the cd is in the first drive, it is
<CaShMoNey> quar: I believe all intel cards have the same xorg driver
<xenoterracide_> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<B3z3rk3r> lol
<recon69> ﻿dick-richardson: and your checking in places->computer for the drive?
<dick-richardson> yes...it's not listed
<dick-richardson> nor is it in the fstab
<CaShMoNey> Flannel: It is. It's also by what you know
<quar> CaShMoNey: so what should i do ? also mine KDE works quite strange, and on minimizing/maximizing of findows i see bushes
<dick-richardson> I could add it to the fstab if I knew how to tell what /dev it was
<B3z3rk3r> anyone in here sucessfully running GTX280 with 8.10 ?
<CaShMoNey> quar: that's because you don't have your video card driver mentioned in the xorg.conf
<zanberdo> what is the standard gnome tool used to view images?
<CaShMoNey> quar: I had somewhat of the same problem
<rww> zanberdo: eog
<zanberdo> coming from kubuntu, I tend to use gwenview and would like to use the gnome equivelant
<CaShMoNey> quar: except mine is an nvidia card
<zanberdo> rww: thanks
<rww> zanberdo: (stands for Eye Of Gnome)
<MHz128> hello world!
<afief> dick-richardson, you could try mounting your /dev/sd[abcde][1234565789] and seeing which one you need
<Flannel> CaShMoNey: No, it's not.  But as rww said, this is somewhat offtopic, and I'd be happy to continue discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kulkarni> can i upgrade required packages only for vpnc?
<dick-richardson> there's no way to tell what /dev a drive is mapped to without trying all possible combinations in hopes that you stumble across the right one?
<MHz128> After installing an app using apt-get, is the package file(s) stored somewhere on the hd?  I have used apt-get to install something, even when I didn't have an internet connection....
<quar> CaShMoNey: so how to put mine video card to xorg.conf ?
<Flannel> Kulkarni: sudo apt-get install vpnc
<Flannel> MHz128: /var/cache/apt/archives/ is where they go, but you can also install stuff through straight deb files, etc.
<Kulkarni> Flannel: i have installed it.. and everything working fine, today im getting this error : " xauth packet unsupported"
<Flannel> MHz128: If you're looking to transfer those packages elsewhere via sneakernet, you might be interested in AptOnCD
<Flannel> !aptoncd | MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<MHz128> Flannel,  they are stored there until I remove them "completely" from the system?
<MHz128> coool!
<zanberdo> rww: how about for pdf? I used to use kpdf.
<rww> MHz128: either that or something issues sudo apt-get clean
<rww> zanberdo: evince
<Ian_Corne> where do i report when a package that's recommended has no installation candidate ?
<zanberdo> rww: thanks
<Flannel> MHz128: Um, depeding on preferences, they may be automatically cleaned once those versions are taken out of the repositories (versionA is removed when versionB is in the repos, etc).  And apt-get autoclean can do this manually, apt-get clean will remove all of them
<Flannel> !bugs | Ian_Corne
<ubottu> Ian_Corne: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<CaShMoNey> quar: give me a couple minutes
<CaShMoNey> I'm google'ing it for you
<MHz128> Flannel, thanks!
<Flannel> Kulkarni: I don't know.  It could be a recommended package instead of a dependency, or it might just be that it doesn't support it.
<quar> CaShMoNey: ofc.
<recon69> ﻿﻿quar: have you looked in System->Admin->Hardware
<zanberdo> rww: sorry, one more (for now): gui ftp replacement for kfptgrabber
<Ian_Corne> well it's so much a bug is it?
<quar> recon69: im using kubuntu , dont have system->admin->hardware in menu
<Ian_Corne> i know about launchpad ofcource :p
<CaShMoNey> quar: what's ofc?
<bor1> (hardy -> intrepid upgrade) ﻿When running 'apt-get dist-upgrade -s' (hardy -> intrepid), I get the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libsasl2-2". The update-manager graphical tool doesn't work either, possibly for the same reason. apt-get install libsasl2-2 fails with the same error. Ideas?
<recon69> ﻿quar: haa, ok
<rww> zanberdo: what's it do?
<quar> CaShMoNey: ofcause :)
<quar> CaShMoNey: ofcourse ;) :)
<CaShMoNey> quar: alright I think I found a link that will help you
<CaShMoNey> http://www.claudiocamacho.org/tech/sr11m_debian.php#graphics
<zanberdo> rww: a pretty simple ftp utility. manages one to many files. nice gui. reduces to a tray icon, that sort of thing.
<quar> im checking/reading
<rww> zanberdo: Places > Connect to Server or gwget, depending on what exactly you want
<zanberdo> rww: I will check it out
<m4rc0> hey you guys... I use ubuntu 8.10. I like to install an gui-less system... where and what do I need to do to change boot options?
<CaShMoNey> m4rc0: Try the server edition
<m4rc0> ok
<m4rc0> not the standard then
<CaShMoNey> no..
<m4rc0> thanks
<MHz128> Alt-F2 is able to figure out which program to open based on file type. ie. /use/share/icons/test.png  can this be done via command line somehow?
<Pici> m4rc0: You can tell the gdm not to start when you boot your system.
<Wyg> Alright, just installed Ubuntu via Wubi. Is there a way I can (in Windows) restart and 'force' Ubuntu to boot?
<Wyg> Not like, by default.
<zanberdo> rww: how about remote desktop connection such as to a windows box? I was using krdc
<rww> zanberdo: tsclient
<zanberdo> rww thanks!
<CaShMoNey> zanberdo: I've been fond of vnc
<Flannel> Wyg: You want it to be set as default permanently?
<Wyg> No, just as a one-off.
<rww> CaShMoNey: vnc and windows rdc are different, i think
<CaShMoNey> rww: I see
<Fc> 嗯
<Flannel> Wyg: That's done by boot.ini, I... don't think you can change that "just for one" boot.  But you could set it as default, and then change it back later?
<CaShMoNey> Flannel: it depends on if it's xp or vista
<CaShMoNey> rww: it does depend on if it's xp or vista. Which is it?
<mohbana> hello, is anyone running javafx
<Wyg> It's XP.
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I want to install a new release of Ubuntu. I have a dedicated home partition. I plan on doing a clean install rather than an upgrade. Can I simply point the new install at my home partition and will it pick up my settings in my various applications and accounts in pidgin for example?
<Wyg> Basically I've set the timeout to 0 so it boots into XP 'automatically,' a 'silent' install as it were.
<rampageoberon> hi, in firefox when i go to print and then under PDF the print button is greyed out, why is this? what can i do t fix it?
<Wyg> Is there at least some way to force the boot loader to appear on startup?
<mphill> JonathanEllis: for the most part
<Flannel> JonathanEllis: Yep.  You'll point it to use the home partition as /home, and not format it
<Flannel> Wyg: Yeah, msconfig, and then change the timeout
<JonathanEllis> !firefox > rampageoberon
<ubottu> rampageoberon, please see my private message
<usser> JonathanEllis, yes that will work. although system-wide settings in /etc will be lost
<B3z3rk3r> JonathanEllis: yeah, but only to a certain extent iv found. Remember.. backup!!!!
<Flannel> Wyg: There's a boot.ini tab, where you can change the timeout
<rww> CaShMoNey: What?
<CaShMoNey> rww: are you trying to connect to a vista or xp machine via remote desktop
<afief> JonathanEllis, don't take my word for it, but I was once burned by a fedora install that messed up when I did the same thing, so personally I install the normal stuff then manually edit fstab to mount my /home
<rww> CaShMoNey: You have the wrong person ;)
<quar> CaShMoNey: i dont understand exactly from that link what shoud i do..
<phoenixz>  I just changed the /etc/security/limits file, how can I apply these values without rebooting the computer?
<CaShMoNey> rww: Ahh my bad so many people with q's
<rampageoberon> JonathanEllis: umm, not sure that answers/fixes the specific problem. This is only a problem on the desktop, whereas on hte laptop its fine
<JonathanEllis> rampageoberon: Do you have the pdf print driver installed?
<JonathanEllis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<mphill> phoenixz: should just start to work
<Eypr> hey
<CaShMoNey> quar: What you need to do, is edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and make the adjustments to it as described in that link that I had sent you
<rampageoberon> JonathanEllis: yes they are installed and it was working earlier
<phoenixz> mphill: so changing the file and saving it will automaticaly apply these variables?
<Eypr> can eny one help me setup my xorg.conf for 1080P?
<JonathanEllis> rampageoberon: Sorry. I was intending to point you in the direction of #firefox to ask your question if noone here can help you.
<mphill> phoenixz: yes
<phoenixz> mphill: thanks!
<aboSamoor> can I use live cd with a machine with 160 MB ?
<mphill> phoenixz: lemme check something
<m4rc0> CaShMoNey: about the server-edition. I really like a minimal install
<phoenixz> mphill: sure
<rampageoberon> JonathanEllis: thanks :)
<CaShMoNey> m4rc0: You can, You have a choice on what to install
<quar> CaShMoNey: so can i copy/paste that xorg.conf from link ?
<m4rc0> CaShMoNey: thanks
<mphill> phoenixz: it might be that they need to relogin, but you don't have to reboot.  It's Linux... :)
<rww> !requirements | aboSamoor
<ubottu> aboSamoor: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<CaShMoNey> quar, I would suggest editing your xorg.conf to match it. Make sure you don't have more than one of the same type of "SubSection"
<Chun> Hi - how can I change which network adapter is used, on the fly?
<phoenixz> mphill: ofcourse there is no reboot necesary :) I klnow that much, but sometimes it requieres a service restart or something like that.. but a relogin is okay, perfect!
<UserC> anyone know how do i set xchat to automaticaly use a color code?
<phoenixz> mphill: just.. for running processes, the process needs to be restarted, not?
<aboSamoor> how can I check the checksum of a image of ubuntu ?
<hwilde> Hello.  How can I downgrade to Firefox 2.0 ?
<igfud> md5sum "filename" in terminal
<mphill> aboSamoor: md5sum image.iso
<UserC_> anyone know how do i set xchat to automaticaly use a color code?
<UserC_> anyone know how do i set xchat to automaticaly use a color code?
<CaShMoNey> UserC_: Maybe check it out in preference
<rww> !repeat | UserC_
<ubottu> UserC_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nnull> when i have 2 seperate x screens, one respsonds slower then the other, which is ok, but i need them reversed so the one thats NOT absoulte is the slow reacting one, any help?
<UserC_> CaShMoNey: yeah that didn't help much
<hwilde> Hello.  How can I downgrade to Firefox 2.0 ?
<mphill> Chun: it has something to do with you routing. I am not sure, that is a good question.
<B3z3rk3r> hwilde: why would you want to do that?
<Svish> woow??
<hwilde> B3z3rk3r, to prove someone wrong.
<horst> please help http://tinyurl.com/6387la
<igfud> hwilde: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4811890
<Svish> what was that?? was it just me who got all that text?
<Svish> some new feature of this channel or something?
<B3z3rk3r> hwilde: hahaha... best reason iv heard! Im really not to sure about how to do that exactly, perhaps uninstalling and searching for an archived version?
<CaShMoNey> Svish: which text were you talking about?
<rww> horst: do you have an actual question, or was that spam?
<B3z3rk3r> hwilde: or are you specfically trying to downgrade your current install?
<B3z3rk3r> hwilde: if the latter is the case, you may want to direct that question to the FF dev team
<saleh> #linuxac
<hwilde> B3z3rk3r, I am specifically trying to run Firefox 2.0 to see if it works with webex, to see if that is the issue because 3.0 does not seem t owork
<jeaton> i somehow selected swfdec for a flashplayer in mozilla firefox, how do i change it to something else?
<mphill> Chun: ip route add default via NNN.NNN.NNN.NNN <- use the ip of the interface youw want to use for internet
<Pici> hwilde: install the firefox2 package
<Svish> CaShMoNey: I joined the channel, and suddenly I was flooded with a whole bunch of text
<JonathanEllis> rampageoberon: You might want to check you have the package cups-pdf installed and that you have a pdf printer installed. Or is there a PDF generator built in to Firefox? See http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/print-to-pdf-in-ubuntu-264305.php
<Pici> Svish: Like the names of the people in the channel?
<CaShMoNey> Svish: Probably some nub spamming
<rww> jeaton: sudo apt-get purge mozilla-swfdec
<mastershihochief> dual boot vista and ubuntu 8.10 on my system. Grub boot loader worked fine i could go back and forth between vista and ubuntu. I recently mounted the "WINXP" partition(this is the vista partition) on ubuntu so i could access games and run them in wine and get my music. After this i tried going back into vista and it wont boot and gives me the following error: File: \Boot\BCD  Status: 0x0000000f, what can i do to ix it
<jeaton> thanks
<B3z3rk3r> hwilde: the easiest way would be to simply install the FF2 package
<Pici> hwilde: You cannot run both versions of firefox at the same time, so you'll need to close 3 if you want to run 2.
<rww> jeaton: assuming you want the non-free flash plugin, you'd then do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<B3z3rk3r> hwilde: im sure a quick gogle will reveal some good links
<ArkoldThos> how I make the encrypted folder on intrepid?
<JonathanEllis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Svish> like:
<Svish> #omras2 8 All things Online Music Recognition And Search II. <http://www.omras2.org>
<Svish> 		#boston.rb 8 Boston Ruby Group || http://bostonrb.org
<Svish> 		#xinh 6 Go Fly A Kite
<FloodBot2> Svish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Svish> sorry FloodBot2....
<rww> Svish: looks like your client did /list for some reason
<Svish> oh
<Svish> what is list/
<Svish> ?
<hwilde> Pici, what is the command to get the source?   apt-source ?
<CaShMoNey> it'll list all the users in the channel I believe
<Pici> hwilde: apt-get source packagename
<TheoPast> Can someone give me a hand securing my network
<Svish> wow, lol, /list did it yes...
<rampageoberon> JonathanEllis: yes its installed, just confirmed it. It was working fine earlier. Now comparing the print options compared to firefox on the laptop where it works -- there is no job and Image Quality tabs on the desktop and Print button is greyed out.
<JonathanEllis> !windows > mastershihochief
<ubottu> mastershihochief, please see my private message
<Svish> thanks for clearing that up!
<rww> CaShMoNey, Svish: nope, it lists channels on the server
<rww> CaShMoNey: /names is users in the channel
<rampageoberon> JonathanEllis: I can print to PDF from oowriter however so i assume its working correctly
<JonathanEllis> mastershihochief: Thats in case noone in here can help you
<B3z3rk3r> rww is correct
<mastershihochief> ok
<JonathanEllis> !cups
 * B3z3rk3r hands rww a point
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dk> hey, I just installed the latest VirtualBox from their site, but I am getting some weird errors
 * rww eats the point
<rww> tastes like cookies! </ot>
<TheoPast> i want to put a password on it so my neighbors will stop using it
<shiMMer> any1 had try http://passcracking.ru/
<JonathanEllis> rampageoberon: You have reached the limit of my knowledge I am afraid. You might find this helpful perhaps
<B3z3rk3r> lol Theo :P
<JonathanEllis> !cups > rampageoberon
<ubottu> rampageoberon, please see my private message
<Ayabara> is there a terminalcommand I can use to eject my cd?
<dk> VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN23QCoreApplicationPrivate19checkReceiverThreadEP7QObject
<rww> !ot | shiMMer
<ubottu> shiMMer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ardchoille> Ayabara: eject /dev/device
<TheoPast> yeah, i've never actually done it in ubuntu so im not sure how
<rampageoberon> JonathanEllis: okay will have a look at that, thanks
<Ayabara> ardchoille: kinda logical :) thanks.
<JonathanEllis> Ayabara: You may need to unmount it before ejecting it though
<CaShMoNey> ardchoille: or you can use the mountpoint to eject
<rww> JonathanEllis, Ayabara: I think eject unmounts it too
<ardchoille> CaShMoNey: ah, thanks
<Lordveda> There is a bug in Gnome appearance preferences dialog app in Ubuntu 8.10.
<Ayabara> doh, I had forgotten to unmount it...
<j2daosh> ok, i just screwed myself. during the reboot earlier i had to hard off the system because it hang trying to shutdown the ALSA device. No i have no mouse, and the bootup is screwed up
<J-23> Hi!
<Lordveda> It causes the X server to crash.
<JonathanEllis> rww: I wasnt sure. I never do it from the terminal, but I know my CD eject button doesnt work until I unmount the CD
<Pici> !bug | Lordveda
<ubottu> Lordveda: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<recon69> ﻿j2daosh: you tried booting to recovery mode?
<apo> Can I ask a metaquestion?
<Pici> apo: You just did.
<hwilde> Pici, thnx I'll just source it and build it so as not to mess with my current FF3
<ardchoille> hehe
<apo> Pici: No, that was a metametaquestion.
<apo> :D
<j2daosh> not yet, i dropped to a shell, init 0'd and then brought it back up
<Maizcul> I'm still failing at my "fn" keys =[
<CaShMoNey> JonathanEllis: Typically in linux, you have to unmount before ejecting, but if you have an automounter installed then it'll automatically do it upon eject
<rww> apo: if it's not Ubuntu-support related, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<rww> apo: if it is, then yes, go right ahead
<j2daosh> nope, no mouse
<j2daosh> how do i get to recovery mode?
<Maizcul> anyone want to help me trying to get "fn" keys working?
<hwilde> j2daosh, reboot, hit escape to enter grub menu, choose recovery mode
<hwilde> !keytouch | Maizcul
<ubottu> Maizcul: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Maizcul> its a laptop
<saleh> #linuxac
<CaShMoNey> Maizcul: I would check out that link
<saleh> ?i #linuxac
<FM2n> what laptop? msi wind?
<Maizcul> sony vaio
<rww> saleh: if you're trying to get to #linuxac, type /join #linuxac
<kurumin> where are u guys from?, what country is this?
<saleh> #linuxac
<rww> !english | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<FM2n> my msi wind has jacked up key layouts
<mortuis99> i just purchased an external USB IDE HD enclosure.  what do i have to do to mount/recognize it?
<FM2n> someone hacked it with a new bios that changed all the keys
<FM2n> its awesome
<rww> kurumin: so we're from all over the place, but speak only English in this channel
<apo> hm, anybody here a vmware and dwm user? When I try unity, vmware simply closes.
<mphill> mortuis99: it should just popup on the desktop and in 'places'
<CaShMoNey> <-- uses VirtualBox OSE :)
<CaShMoNey> and it works flawlessly
<B3z3rk3r> CaShMoNey: OSE ?
<Maizcul> i cant get the FN key to work in keyboard shortcuts
<CaShMoNey> B3z3rk3r: Open Source Edition
<j2daosh> system is hanging during the network config in recovery mode
<kapipi> Hello, I'm now using Avant Window Manager, and Im wondering if I can get rid of the top gnome panel too without loosing the notification area
<B3z3rk3r> CaShMoNey: ah.. :P  thx
<apo> CaShMoNey: But are you also running dwm? =P
<mortuis99> mphill the drive seems to be running but i dont see it on the desktop
<CaShMoNey> explain dwm?
<albatros> hi I have a problem... gdm said a few minutes ago in .xsessionserrors "mkdtemp: private socket dir: Too many links" i googled it and the solution was to rm -r /tmp ...but it was a mistake i guess because now gdm won't start because it needs a legitimationfile to write in... can anyone help me? please
<FM2n> maicul: sometimes you need to download the vaio's utility driver in order for the FN keys to work propertly
<apo> CaShMoNey: minimalistic tiling window manager. http://www.suckless.org/dwm/
<FM2n> it's shitty, but some brands do that
<Maizcul> i found something on a couple of forums relating to sony_acpi but everything i've tried so far i end up at a barrier along the way with still nonfunctioning fn keys.
<Pici> Maizcul: The function key isn't a real meta key, you will only be able to use it with the keys that your laptop has function alternates for.
<ravalox> I'm a new Kubuntu user and am wondering what you use for bluetooth connectivity in KDE?
<mphill> mortuis99: can you type dmesg | tail -n 5 and paste the result in a private window?
<CaShMoNey> apo. it's just a window manager
<usser> albatros, sudo mkdir /tmp
<TheoPast> i have ubuntu 8.04, do i already have WPA2?
<fosco__> ravalox, try /j #kubuntu
<apo> CaShMoNey: So? Unity still doesn't work with it. =P
<usser> TheoPast, depends on your wireless card
<TheoPast> usser: how can i find out
<j2daosh> it wont repair in recovery mode, it says the system is busy and wont let me doa sys file check
<hml> OT: I need to take a pdf, and remove these 2inch margins on the pdf. I'm using pdfcrop, it's slow as heck. What channel shoudl I be asking in? What man page should I be reading?
<albatros> i have typed sudo mkdir /tmp and sudo chmod 777 /tmp ... but it has not helped
<CaShMoNey> apo, did you try opening a console and looking at the verbos?
<usser> TheoPast, pastebin the output of lspci command
<usser> !pastebin | TheoPast
<ubottu> TheoPast: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mortuis99> mphill done
<CaShMoNey> albatros:  did you try  "chmod 0666" ?
<apo> CaShMoNey: It doesn't crash. And Windows is still running in the VM. But I don't get any unity
<CaShMoNey> unity?
<apo> CaShMoNey: seamless integration of Windows windows
<albatros> no i haven't but i will try now thx CaShMoNey
<Maizcul> Pici: My laptop shows on F4 in blue a volume slider and a +, basically in XP i just held the FN key, pressed F4 and the volume increased. Still trying to get it to do that in ubuntu >.<
<CaShMoNey> apo: nothing is seamless when you refer to windows
<recon69> ﻿j2daosh: I would guess you botched something when editing you networking files. and the hard reboot was not the problem.
<D3RGPS31> how do i stop X without gdm/kdm/xdm
<mphill> mortuis99: unplug it and plug it in again, then run that command and paste the result
<apo> D3RGPS31: ctl-alt-backspace
<CaShMoNey> D3RGPS31: try init 3
<TheoPast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80987/
<D3RGPS31> CaSHMoNey thanks
<Pici> Maizcul: That should still work.
<TheoPast> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80987/
<hwilde> !keytouch | Maizcul
<ubottu> Maizcul: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<mortuis99> mphill done
<csarven> I have a USB HDD that I've set a Logical partition with ext3. How can I set write access for all users to this drive?
<bob_> I am trying to install a new hard drive. I think I finally got it partitioned and formated but when I click on it in "Places" it says I'm not priviledged to mount it. Any ideas?
<j2daosh> ok enough of this im going back to windows, yall have fun
<usser> TheoPast, well this shows that you dont have a wireless card at all
<hwilde> !mount | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<CaShMoNey> <-- has given up windows for good :)
<CaShMoNey> most viruses out are made especially for doze
<TheoPast> usser: lol
<mphill> mortuis99: now type mount and paste the result
<Maizcul> I'm pretty much back where i started
<CaShMoNey> TheoPast: what did you try already?
<Maizcul> confuzzled >.<
<Maizcul> brb
<csarven> How can I change the Write access to a USB HDD?
<TheoPast> ﻿usser: nothing i've never done it myself
<usser> TheoPast, but you sure you have a wifi card?
<CaShMoNey> TheoPast: What does lscpi say?
<CaShMoNey> TheoPast: If it says anything about a wifi card, then you have it, just need the module inserted
<TheoPast> ﻿CaShMoNey: scroll up and click my link
<usser> CaShMoNey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/80987/
<recon69> ﻿TheoPast: and if it's a laptop you may need to turn it on by pressing a button
<TheoPast> usser: i just have a belkin wireless router
<mgolisch> no theres no wlan card like it seems
<Maizcul> back
<usser> TheoPast, ah. router is something else, you'll also need a card to access that router
<TheoPast> usser: i have a network card in my desktop i put it in
<recon69> ﻿TheoPast: you using a laptop or a desktop?
<CaShMoNey> TheoPast: Hmm it doesn't physically see it. Is it a laptop?
<TheoPast> CaSHMoNey: desktop
<zanberdo> yikes!  I accidentally removed my application menus (applications, places, etc) with one fell swoop!  How can I return them (easily)?
<CaShMoNey> TheoPast: and which wireless adapter do you have?
<fosco__> zanberdo, right clic the panel and choose Add to panel
<fosco__> then search for the gnome menu
<mortuis99> mphill i put ANOTHER drive and repluged it in and it came right up
<rww> zanberdo: right click a blank spot on your panel, Add to Panel, and chose Menu Bar
<mortuis99> i think i have a bad USB cable
<rww> zanberdo: (Main Menu just puts one icon with everything in it on your panel, Menu Bar is the thing you used to have)
<TheoPast> ﻿CaShMoNey: westell versalink model327W
<albatros> CaShMoNey ... chmod 0666 /tmp did not work now even the login screen wont be viewabel anymore...
<CaShMoNey> albatros: won't be viewable? You mean, you haven't tried?
<albatros> i have tried it
<albatros> but i cant login...
<afief> albatros, why not 777?:S tmp should be accessible for everyone
<zanberdo> thank you, thank you, and thank you!
<mphill> mortuis99: what is the file system of the drive that is not working?
<nnull> when i have 2 seperate x screens, one respsonds slower then the other, which is ok, but i need them reversed so the one thats NOT absoulte is the slow reacting one, any help?
<albatros> i did  777 than the login screen is fully functional
<mphill> mortuis99: what is the file system of the drive that is working?
<nenico> hello, i need some help whith seting DMA, i have tried almost everyhing, what i found... but no succes :(
<TheoPast> ﻿CaShMoNey: my bad thats the actual router i don't remember the inside the comp
<zanberdo> edit menu and remove from menu are too damn close to one another! :)
<CaShMoNey> TheoPast: Ya, I'd open it up and look on the card itself
<mortuis99> mphill nothing atm i just deleted the partitions and am going to reformat it.  What do u recommend i use?
<afief> nnull, you might wanna try asking at #xorg because it's a very technical question... most of us only have one x screen
<nnull> afief¬ ok thx
<TheoPast> ﻿CaShMoNey: i am
<Maizcul> wtb fixed fn keys >.<
<mphill> mortuis99: thats why its not working.  Are you going to use this only under linux? or windows as well?
<afief> nnull, sorry I wasn't more helpful
<mortuis99> just linux
<nnull> afief¬ more helpful then anyone else hehe :)
<mortuis99> mphill just linux
<afief> nnull, hehe:D guess that's a bonus
<mphill> mortuis99: type sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc <- based on what you posted it is sdc but VERIFY IT. then unplug and plug back in
<zanberdo> ok, how can I set the dimentions for my gnome-terminal?  I've managed to set the font-size, but I'd like to set the width/height as well
<Stooge> is is possible to write  a  script that will delete all files in the system?
<Xepra> hrm, I can't get xen running on intrepid :/
<usser> Stooge, yea sure
<zanberdo> Stooge: yes
<AndyB> anyone any advice on setting up grub from xp. i have xp on internal and ubuntu on external but cant boot into usb without grub
<CaShMoNey> stooge, why do you want to do that?
<zanberdo> Stooge:
<zanberdo> Stooge: but it would be bad
<Stooge> why not :)
<CaShMoNey> AndyB: I think you can go to "run" then type msconfig and edit the boot config
<zanberdo> Stooge: if you are looking to wipe your drive, you'd do better to simple use dd and /dev/zero
<afief> mphill, don't you have to partition that drive first? aka /dev/sdc1?
<albatros> but still gdm wont work without a file to write in... what file does gdm need to survive or in my case be reborn? and it has to be in tmp...
<Stooge> dd = double damage?
<zanberdo> Stooge: man dd
<Stooge> what is dd?
<AndyB> CaShMoNey, Excellent, but could you tell me what i should change the boot config to? Im new when it comes to boot settings
<mortuis99> mphill check PM
<l7> duplicate diskk i think
<zanberdo> Stooge: it's a bit-copies
<CaShMoNey> Stooge: It'll make your inodes & vnodes zero'd out
<zanberdo> dd - convert and copy a file
<Stooge> ok thanks
<Maizcul> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<rww> Stooge: the name's explained at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<Stooge> i cant understand a word of what you say so i stop asking :D
<mphill> afief: You can, but if its just storage, i don't, sometimes i do
<afief> mphill, wow never knew that:D thanks
<Maizcul> I know how you feel, a fair amount of this is right over my head too xD
<CaShMoNey> Stooge: Inodes and vnodes are descriptors pointing to file allocation
<reportin1sjr> how do I clear out swap ram and any corrupt ram? (I'm using about 600mb of ram all together when it should be about 60-70mb)
<zanberdo> Stooge: man refers to the use of man pages (manual) that you can call for nearly any 'ix command
<zanberdo> so, if you are told something about a command like 'dd' you can type 'man dd' at the cli (command line interface) to get more information about it
<Stooge> yes -rd rf *.*
<mphill> afief: I think mkfs even asks you if you are sure you want to use the whole disk instead of the partition(s)
<afief> mphill, I wonder if I can mkfs a file... I mean everything is a file right?
<zanberdo> Stooge: it would have to be more like: sudo rm -rf /.
<Eypr> ? eny one how can help me with xorg.conf grafik?
<CaShMoNey> mphill: I don't think so. it asks if you're sure if you want to continue
<zanberdo> Stooge: but again, I wouldn't recommend it
<CaShMoNey> cause data will be lost
<CaShMoNey> Eypr: What video card do you have?
<Stooge> yes what is the point to delete your all files if you dont loose your data?
<Stooge> :D
<Eypr> 9600GT
<CaShMoNey> Eypr: I can help
<Sareth> I'm getting an error "cryptsetup invalid entry in crypttab - " when I run 'update-initramfs -u -k all' after I added a disk to crypttab. I also changed all the [target]s to UUID. Does anyone have experiance with this?
<temppy> is there any hotel/community center management software for ubuntu?
<CaShMoNey> Eypr: What's wrong? Just want to get it working smoothly?
<zanberdo> Stooge: the point is that you'd do better to wipe the disk than to arbitrarily delete files.
<Eypr> damm do you now a god place to go look for to get it running ?
<zanberdo> Stooge: but I guess it depends upon your goal
<TheoPast> ﻿CaShMoNey: not sure of the type still, the comp is a hp pavilion a710e, i looked it up and didn't find much
<reportin1sjr> how do I clear out swap ram and any corrupt ram?
<Sareth> reportin1sjr, get a new memory stick
<reportin1sjr> Sareth: what?
<nnull> i liek tortles
<fletch1> This is gonna sound really stupid, but I just installed Ubuntu, and logging into this chat is about the most advanced thing I've done. Where should I go for tutorials to learn?
<temppy> reportin1sjr: corrupt ram is a term which describes a hardware problem only solvable by buying new memory
<afief> fletch1, what do you want to learn?:D
<Sareth> reportinsjr, Corrupt ram means you probably have a bad memory stick. run memtest86 to find out
<reportin1sjr> temppy: oh, I mean like from memory leaks.
<AndyB> CaShMoNey, Excellent, but could you tell me what i should change the boot config to? Im new when it comes to boot settings
<fletch1> everything lol
<reportin1sjr> corrupted pointers, whatever..
<fletch1> I'm a computer engineer so I'm open to learn but this is completely different
<bahadunn> in the network connections box in perferences there is a VPN section but there is no way to add it or anything
<afief> fletch1, I just learned how to have ubuntu do all my file management for me, using remote repositories and versioned file systems:D this kind of stuff?
<kansan> is there a good way of doing a diff?  thats easy to understand?  i used diff.. but i dont really understand whats going on?
<bahadunn> is there something extra I need to make it available?
<reportingsjr> temppy: there is a command for it, I just can't remember it
<temppy> reportin1sjr: kill the program that is leaking memory.  The OS will, then clean it up
<ardchoille> fletch1: start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<afief> fletch1, sweet:D I'm studying to become an engineer
<fletch1> thanks, yeah I don't really know the linux commands for terminal and stuff like that
<reportingsjr> temppy: well, currently I'm using about 600mb of ram apparently, but adding up all of the ram any processes are using brings it to maybe 100mb
<fletch1> yeah computer engineering?
<ardchoille> !terminal | fletch1 this will help with commands
<ubottu> fletch1 this will help with commands: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fletch1> ardchoille, thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<afief> fletch1, yeah computer engineer
<TheoPast> ﻿CaShMoNey: is there something under System i can goto to put a password on my network
<fletch1> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ardchoille> fletch1: This is a good bookmark: http://www.tldp.org/
<mortuis99> mphill thank you for your help and patience
<ardchoille> !thanks | fletch1
<ubottu> fletch1: please see above
<CaShMoNey> TheoPast: a password? It really depends on the protocol
<afief> fletch1, first tutorial: on irc when you talk to someone put his name in front of the sentence:) it helps people understand each other
<paul68> how do I install the ubuntu restricted packages again ?
<fletch1> afief, thanks lol
<Maizcul> Oh but I like to confuse people
<rww> paul68: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rww> paul68: replace ubuntu with kubuntu or xubuntu if you're using them
<Sareth> Is there a channel on freenode for linux encryption
<TheoPast> ﻿CaShMoNey: i just don't want my neighbors using my net
<dimedo> hi, where can i configure which window manager gets started with my session?
<mphill> mortuis99: no problem, glad to help
<w3rd_> hey guys im trying to setup hybrid ircd on ubuntu 8.0.4 is there a good doc or url that anyone has on how to configure the conf?
<fletch1> thanks guys, I'm gonna bookmark all this stuff and and check it out
<paul68> rww: thanks I forgot the extra part lol
<CaShMoNey> TheoPast: You can try Mac filtering on your router
<mphill> dimedo: at the login screen, you can select it
<wysiwyg> __
<CaShMoNey> but that really isn't an Ubuntu question
<rww> dimedo: at the login screen, go to the Action button and hit Session. It should let you select it and make it default
<mphill> its called the 'session'
<temppy> reportingsjr: well, you can do this, but I don't think there is much of a point: sudo tee 3 | /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<dimedo> rww, mphill: thanks
<afief> fletch1, seriously just think about a common task you do and think "okay let's check out a tutorial on how to do this in shell"
<TheoPast> ﻿CaShMoNey: you care to help me try that ive never done it before
<cxo> Can you apt-get openoffice-3.0 on 8.04?
<temppy> reportingsjr: hmm, I don;t think thats correct, one sec
<afief> fletch1, here's a mini tutorial for you: if you have an operation you want to do on MANY files you can do it this way: for file in *; do echo "do some operation on $file"; done
<recon69> ﻿TheoPast: if you want to secure your network you need to set that up in you router, open firefox and put 192.168.1.1 in as the address to get you routers setup page. be careful as when you secure your router as you will lose you connection until you setup the password on you computer to match.
<CaShMoNey> TheoPast: Okay. Umm private message me
<rww> cxo: It's not in the official repositories for hardy /or/ intrepid yet. There was a PPA for it, but that PPA is currently down. Long story short, no.
<fletch1> afief, yeah that's what I've been doing so far, trying to get more advanced now...you say shell?
<afief> fletch1, the thing I just gave you is in the shell
<fletch1> afief, ok thanks, I'm out guys
<cxo> rww, will it ever make the repos? or will it only be in 9.xx?
<rww> cxo: it'll be in intrepid-backports. Not sure about hardy-backports. It'll definitely be in jaunty.
<BinaryDragon> Hello everyone
<LjL> !latest | cxo
<ubottu> cxo: Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<ardchoille> cxo: usually after relase we only see bug fixes and security updates
<afief> cxo, 9.04 for sure
<rww> cxo: (well. It'll /probably/ be in i-b, anyway)
<Maizcul> anyone help me with the sony fn keys? it's probably going to take a bit of time, i'm kinda n00b xD
<user2> hey all
<user2> inexplicably flash is only working for 2 outta three users on this computer
<cxo> Thats one of main gripes with Fedora, they dont update the important stuff Gnome, Firefox, Openoffice
<cxo> ^one of my
<AndyB> Could anyone offer advice for setting up grub on internal drive from xp? So i can boot ubuntu from usb?
<temppy> reportingsjr: echo 3 > sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<LjL> AndyB: i don't think you can set up GRUB from inside Windows...
<mgolisch> grub4dos
<mgolisch> thats what wubi uses
<mgolisch> and i showed you the link didnt i?
<AndyB> LjL, Do you know any other way i could boot ubuntu? my bios doesnt support boot from USB, but i had it working with grub but then i had to wipe it to fixmbr when windows broke
<holst> is python included in all ubuntu installations?
<holst> even the minimal ones?
<mgolisch> download it put it on your c:\ root add it to the boot.ini create the menu.lst voila!
<holst> "No, it just left"
<BinaryDragon> yes holt
<LjL> AndyB: can't you use a live CD?
<BinaryDragon> yes holst
<holst> cool. then I will replace my old perl scripts
<AndyB> LjL, I tried using live cd and running the "grub-install" command but it says it cant find /boot
<BinaryDragon> holst, what are you trying to do,perl got nothing to do with python
<chupy> hi, i need help my webcam before i compile a driver works fine but now not how do i uninstall that driver i compile it but sudo make uninstall dont work... what can i do?
<BinaryDragon> AndyB
<holst> BinaryDragon: python is somewhat simpler than perl to write error-free code with, for me
<BinaryDragon> whats the problem with your grub?
<LjL> AndyB: well, the problem is that as far as i know, GRUB needs, indeed, to have /boot in some partition. i'm not sure it can be in a FAT/NTFS partition.
<Maizcul> I dislike my college, they force VB6 upon you.
<dwhsix1> am I right in thinking that "aptitude -q update" and "apt-get update" have the same effect?
<mgolisch> AndyB: you cant do that if you dont have a deciacted partition for grub
<mgolisch> AndyB: use grub4dos
<BinaryDragon> sorry holst, i thought you was trying to run perl scripts with python
<AndyB> BinaryDragon, I had to remove grub, as it wouldnt boot windows, so i ran fixboot fixmbr from xp recovery. But then i had no grub to boot into ubuntu
<AndyB> mgolisch, Ill read up on it now thanks
<temppy> is there any hotel/community center management software for ubuntu?
<LjL> AndyB, but when you *had* GRUB, did you also have an Ubuntu partition on your boot drive?
<AndyB> LjL no i only had ubuntu on my external drive, no partition on internal
<erik_> hey, whats the terminal command to edit the "role" of the server?
<Guest69416> where you can install all tools/libs to compile a source package for instance
<BinaryDragon> AndyB, look in google for a grub disk that will let you boot in to ubuntu and even replace the windows mbr, once you do that you can go a modif the grub.cong file to add xp to the grub menu at boot up
<LjL> AndyB: uhm, i'm really unsure how GRUB might work in such a configuration... did you always keep that external drive connected?
<Pici> mescon: What exactly are you looking to do?
<rrittenhouse> In network-manager what does "System-setting" (the checkbox) actually do?
<LjL> mescon: is that a question? if yes, "sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>"
<BinaryDragon> LjL, is not really hard to configure all he have to know is the partition where xp is located
<ramen> can the cd/dvd creator burn .iso?  or what app should i use?
<temppy> AndyB: try googling "Dedicated GRUB partition"
<AndyB> LjL, yes it was annoying but i had to keep the usb connected
<Pici> mescon: build-essential is the package needed to compile things generally.
<AndyB> temppy, Thanks will do now
<LjL> BinaryDragon: but can /boot be in a Windows partition?
<mescon> thanks Pici
<ardchoille> ramen: it can, I did it a few times yesterday
<AndyB> BinaryDragon, Cool ill google that, think i might be able to download the iso and burn the disk myself
<mescon> tasksel was the command I was looking for... sorry for the poorly formulated question.
<LjL> AndyB: then you can certainly replicate that setup - although having a GRUB partition on your internal drive would certainly be handier...
<mgolisch> or just use grub4dos
<ramen> ardchoille: cool ty.  um how?  haha can i just tell it to burn the .iso file to the disk and it will do it correctly?
<BinaryDragon> LjL no, grub dose not load windows,when ou pick windows in the grub menu ,grub just let the windows MRD do the booting
<ardchoille> ramen: what happened with me yesterday is it asked if I wanted to burn it as an image, it worked
<BinaryDragon> in other words there is no /boot in windows
<LjL> BinaryDragon: GRUB still needs /boot/device.map and other files to *start* at all, though
<ardchoille> ramboza: Although Brasero (should be installed) can do it too
<ramen> cool, thanks :D peace
<LjL> BinaryDragon: if you have no /boot/grub, how could GRUB ever start up?
<mgolisch> grub4dos its one executable and can be started from the windows bootloader, thats the best aproach
<AndyB> BinaryDragon, So do you suggest installing GRUB from CD or set up a dedicated partition
<BinaryDragon> i think that is replaced by /boot/grub/grub.conf
<mgolisch> it wont affect anything on the internal disk
<Sareth> LjL, GRUB can be placed inside the MBR of a disk without /boot/grub
<BinaryDragon> AndyB, no need for Partition
<AndyB> BinaryDragon, Great thanks, so ill go download the iso
<mgolisch> whatever
<BinaryDragon> you can just reinstall grub in the MBR so it can load linux, once in linux just configure grub.cong file with the XP
<AndyB> mgolisch, Thanks im still reading this page, i am not ignoring your answer its the one im reading the most =]
<l7> is grub better than lilo btw?
<mgolisch> l7: yeah i think so atleast
<mgolisch> its more flexible atleast
<l7> ah
<ambrose> i need help i currently can not find a fix for the memory stick pro
<ambrose> on ubuntu 8.10
<l7> is grub better than refit as well?
<bakarat_> what's the easiest way to sync the audio on an mkv when it is a bit off?
<bimberi> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BinaryDragon> l7, what is refit?
<l7> BinaryDragon: i tihnk it's another type of bootloader
<ambrose>  i need help i currently can not find a fix for the memory stick pro
<fosco_> refit? never heard about it
<ambrose> ubuntu 8.10
<Thev00d00> BinaryDragon: mac multi operating system bootloader
<BinaryDragon> the 2 most used are LILO and GRUB
<fosco_> ambrose: why do you think you need a fix?
<ambrose> because it's not loading it
<ambrose> it detects it but does not load
<ambrose> missing tifm_ms
<fosco_> insert the card, rund dmesg and see what the system is doing
<ambrose> i did
<dimedo> hi again, i have a problem with my xserver: since installation of a new gpu and reinstallation of the restricted nvidia driver when i startup gnome, metacity seems to be started as window manager and i have a us keyboard layout. if i then restart with CTRL SHIFT BACKSPACE my preferred setting (compiz and german keyboard) are successfully loaded without me changing anything. any ideas how to load them directly on startup or what is going up
<dimedo>  here?
<ambrose> it detects the memory card but does not load it
<ambrose> i had a fix for 8.04 but 8.10 no fix
<ambrose> i searched most forums before coming here.
<ambrose> no luck
<chupy> hi, i need help my webcam before i compile a driver works fine but now not how do i uninstall that driver i compile it but sudo make uninstall dont work... what can i do?
<temppy> !enter > ambrose
<ubottu> ambrose, please see my private message
<dimedo> btw im on hary amd64
<dimedo> hardy
<quellhorst> I just did an apt-get install gcc, yet I'm still getting checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mgolisch> chupy: remove it manualy
<Pici> quellhorst: install the build-essential package
<ambrose> does any body have a fix or suggestions?
<mgolisch> ambrose: look at dmesg
<aefjfjepf> irc://66.252.13.188/12chan
<ambrose> once again i did
<ambrose> please stop telling me to look there
<ambrose> like i said it tell me its detected in socket 0:0
<ambrose> but does not load
<chupy> mgolish: how?
<alkamid> I have a problem with VNC via SSH
<TJ-42> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 -- in the wireless connections there is a checkbox that says "System Setting".  What does this do?
<ambrose> any suggestions?
<alkamid> i put vncviewer user@host localhost:0
<mgolisch> chupy: delete the files it installed using rm
<ubuntu_> hi everyone I have a serious problem......I recently tried to get ubuntu off this computer but now everytime I restart my computer it says grub 1.5 loading error...can anyone help me?
<alkamid> channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<alkamid> vncviewer: VNC server closed connection
<temppy> ambrose: if it worked in 8.04, and now doesn't work in 8.10, have you considered filing a bug report?
<alkamid> that's what I get
<quellhorst> Pici: thanks, that worked.
<chupy> but i dont know where are located
<ambrose> it worked with a fix, but i seen people file 1
<temppy> ubuntu_: if you are trying to run windows, I think you need to boot the windows cd, and run fixmbr
<ambrose> i rather not because whats the point
<ambrose> it does not fix the problem
<ubuntu_> hmm ok
<ubuntu_> any other methods just before I run and try that?
<bor1> ﻿When running 'apt-get dist-upgrade -s' (hardy -> intrepid), I get the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libsasl2-2". The update-manager graphical tool doesn't work either, possibly for the same reason. apt-get install libsasl2-2 fails with the same error. Any ideas?
<ambrose> thanks for your support tho guys
<mgolisch> chupy: look at the messages from make install it will tell your where it put the files and blame the developer to not have included a proper uninstall make target
<mgolisch> ubuntu_: no there is no other method
<ambrose> but this is a bit annoying
<chupy> ook thanks
<ubuntu_> ok thanks guys I'll give it a shot.
<ubuntu_> so I type run fixmbr?
<ambrose> no fix solutions?
<ambrose> any one?
<CaShMoNey> ubuntu: for xp?
<mgolisch> ubuntu_: you boot the windows cd, in the repair options select recovery console, select your windows installation, enter admin pw , then run fixmbr
<mgolisch> if its xp or 2k
<DavidCanarias> I have a DVD a friend burnt to disc for me. In one section there are photos in mpg format and the other is a Webcam video converted to mpg. I am trying to copy the DVD to send to a friend but I am finding it pretty impossible to do with all the tools I have. Any ideas please to help me?
<ubuntu_> thanks ^^
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: Did you try ISO Master?
<mgolisch> DavidCanarias: whats the problem with copieng it? almost every tool should be able to do that
<Dougwiser> what tools ou got Dave
<DavidCanarias> CaSHMoNey: What is ISO Master? Sorry, is it a repos?
<hwilde> how can I get the "Lock Screen" button on my top panel?
<mker> DavidCanarias, Is it a data dvd? Couldn't you just copy the files in Nautilus?
<mgolisch> hwilde: add it to the pannel
<hwilde> mgolisch, how
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: You're using ubuntu correct?
<mgolisch> righht click -> add to panel and select that thing
<DavidCanarias> mgolisch: When I right clic on the DVD and copy, I can read it in my computer but my DVD player wont read it? Curious and frustrating no?
<hwilde> mgolisch, oh.  duh
<hwilde> mgolisch,   type in    /nick CaptainObvious
<temppy> bor1: you should pastebin all errors
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Yes I am using Intrepid.
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: ahh that's another story. Lemme read up a bit and see if I can find some help
<Android> Hello
<jeaton> what's a good program to burn avi format to dvd?
<^A^kira> hello, im trying to install bluetooth device in my ubuntu 8.10... here is the output http://paste.org.ru/?2rhp9a
<DavidCanarias> mker: Its a DVD with photos and a webcam video, dont know if this makes it DATA, but I did copy and it didnt work
<senorpedro_> is there a better torrent client than transmission?
<mker> jeaton, Gnomebaker
<temppy> senorpedro_: try deluge, its popular
<mker> senorpedro_, better is a matter of taste
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: alright. Brasero can help you out with that
<^A^kira> all the "rm" lines it says "rm: cannot delete "blabla": Read-only file system
<mgolisch> senorpedro_: iam using deluge and i like it realy much
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey:  Another very helpful guy, like yourself did help me install a few things in order to copy, but it isn't working. The iso, copy to disc right clic, DeVeDe, K9copy - no luck so if you can help I'd be over the mean really!! Thks
<Ridha> hello peeps, when I try o launch world of warcraft or other applicaions, I get a Segmentation Fault error.  I have the latest Nvidia drivers..not sure what to do
<senorpedro_> ok i give deluge a try, thx guys
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Yes but no way I can get Brasero to work
<flima> I have two wireless cards, how do I know both of them are working?
<CaShMoNey> ^A^kira: Try rm -f
<oly562> Spec:  lastly, and good admin knows, he must modify most if not all scripts, thus making the claim tried and tested only true in env that are not really do much at all, other than typical functions. an ORGAMIN or ORGMIN can go into any enviro and improve all processes, since he has the unique ability to see it all, he see's ladies in red dresses when he walks into the arena
<mker> Ridha, can't help you but did you check out the Wine page for it and read the comments? I've found it to be helpful for some other stuff.
<mgolisch> flima: iwconfig , do you see two devices there?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: and why's that?
<^A^kira> CaShMoNey: im not doing rm, its aptitude trying to rm something
<jeaton> thanks
<oly562> flima: having wireless issues? sorry,,, what kernel are you running, and what is the wifi card?
<flima> mgolisch: I only see one
<flima> but I have 2 devices
<Ridha> mker, I've searched all over the Wine pages, and all it says is to install the latest Nvidia drivers =/
<flima> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<flima> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Ridha> which I've done
<CaShMoNey> ^A^kira: okay, and is that process still running?
<oly562> flima: what client are you using as well , like NetworkManager? something else?
<flima> oly562: yea
<^A^kira> cas
<oly562> good old intel pro/wireless.. whats the kernel?
<^A^kira> CaShMoNey: the deamon is running but bluetooth doesn't works
<mgolisch> ^A^kira: if it says readonly filesystem something is messaed up quite bad
<cordor> what are the software sources i must have? i think i mess the sources.
<flima> Linux lima-xps 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 17:53:40 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mgolisch> ^A^kira: do a filesystem check on the root filesystem
<mker> Ridha, Oh too bad, well if you don't get any help here try in the Wine section in Ubuntuforums.org I looked there a few minutes ago and saw a bunch of WoW threads. Sometimes the forums is easier to get an answer in.
<^A^kira> mgolisch: ideas how to fix it?
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: At one stage it kept tellling me no matter what there wasnt enough space on the disc. I gave up on Brasero when using Hardy. Updated to Intrepid and must say not dedicated much time again..... Do I insert the disc to copy and open Brasero and then what? It has to be a Video DVD no. Remember I have photos and webcam video?????
<^A^kira> mgolisch: did it
<E-XtraCt> if I have fedora 10 i686 installed on my pc, it will make a problem if i will install ubuntu also ?
<kebomix> hello , sometimes when i open videos files , my ubuntu 8.04 freeze and i have to make power off from it  , any solution 4 htat ?
<flima> oly562: the intel one seems to be working.. not the broadcom one
<Ridha> I'll check there a bit more, thanks mker!
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: actually You would select the video project option instead of disc copy
<cordor> kebomix: which players/video file format?
<flima> it seems to be enabled through the Hardware drivers settings
<ubuntu_> oh in light of my prior problem...is there anyway to do it without the windows cd?
<CaShMoNey> go to the mount point of your dvd and select all your files
<mker> kebomix, think we'll need a little more info than that. what video file? what program? does it freeze with the same file every time?
<CaShMoNey> and then drag and drop them into brasero
<ubuntu_> oh in light of my prior problem...is there anyway to do it without the windows cd?
<mker> ubuntu_, probably not if it's windows you want to keep
<mgolisch> flima: if you enabled it there you need to reboot for it to get active
<bimberi> E-XtraCt: ok as long as you install them in separate partitions
<flima> mgolisch: I have
<cs02rm0> does anyone know how i can set default nice levels for applications? preferably in some central way rather than scripting it
<TJ-42> does ubuntu 8.10 support wpa2 out of the box?
<flima> still "Not in Use"
<flima> maybe because the other one is? I dunno
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: OK thanks, thats a starting help!! I have put in the disc and opened Brasero OK.... Are you able to help guide me???
<bimberi> TJ-42: yes
<TJ-42> thanks bimberi
<CaShMoNey> sure
<mgolisch> cant you just make an iso and burn that?
<kebomix> many formats , AVi , Mpeg , RMVB , some times it freeze and some tiems it works good , and it freeze always with totem  and movie player
<mgolisch> it must work that way
<CaShMoNey> mgolisch: Not if it's not readable to an ordinary dvd player without an OS attached to it for codec purposes
<E-XtraCt> bimberi, can i create 3 partitions, 1 for ubuntu, 2 for fedora, 3 for junk ?
<mgolisch> CaShMoNey: ? its a videodvd every dvd player can read that or isnt it?
<CaShMoNey> E-XtraCt: you can. You can have up to 4 primary parititons
<CaShMoNey> per hard drive
<mgolisch> yeah dos disklabels suck hard
<oly562> im using the networkmanager as my client, im running desktop 8.04 LTS, kernel - 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP, and its tricky to switch back and forth from wireless and wired.
<mgolisch> i wonder why itsstill used
<oly562> i am also using the drivers from a site,, let me see if i can find the link
<bimberi> E-XtraCt: sure
<cordor> kebomix: computer freeze or X freeze? have you try <ctrl><alt>back space?
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: If you have time to help, I think there may be a few other interested people around too!!! I have opened the Video DVD project right now and it seems to have come to a standstill!!!
<CaShMoNey> mgolisch: yup
<PU025> have is among turkish ?
<kebomix> cordo: yes i tried , laptop freeze not X server
<bimberi> !tr | PU025
<ubottu> PU025: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: It did? or did it go to a screen that says something about drag and dropping?
<mgolisch> mostlikely selecting copy in the filemanager integrated burn thing doesnt copy the disk but its file level reprensentation emulated by the cdriver so videocd/dvds apear to have normal files which are vieable in the filemanager
<mgolisch> id still says a direct 1:1 copy should be the exact same
<DavidCanarias> kebomix: As you say it seems to be freezing and nothing is happening. I loaded one part and it was fine. The other part is loading and nothing happens, its frozen I think?
<mgolisch> and if the original worked the duplicted one should too
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: also, make sure you're burning onto a dvd+r dvd
<A[D]minS^Work> if u want to add timing in crontab evey 2 hours ...it should be like this * */2 * * * command ?
<bingungaja> anyone can help me how to save my fav radio station url in amarok ?
<cordor> kebomix: does it freeze while it's not playing movie?
<CaShMoNey> bingungaja: try adding it to a playlist
<Giraffe> hey, does anybody know anything about integrating eclipse and samba in ubuntu?
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Yes I got as far as drag and drop etc. Dragged the first part, no problems. Dragged the 2nd part which is the video and it said loading and seems to have frozen. I have forced quit and will start again. I have only one DVD burner and the original dvd is their so I am trying to copy into my computer first.  From there I want to copy to DVD and I am using a rewritable one? Is this a problem.
<bingungaja> CaShMoNey : just save in a playlist ?
<kebomix> cordor: no , when i try ti play movie only , sometimes it freeze and sometimes it work ,  i mean same movie David
<CaShMoNey> bingungaja: indeed
<mgolisch> whats the goal? is it a video dvd or not?
<mgolisch> why do you drag some part?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: is this rewritable dvd a "dvd+rw" or "dvd-rw"?
<mgolisch> i thought you want to copy the disk?
<CaShMoNey> mgolisch: he might have the wrong medium for regular dvd players
<oly562> flima: do a sudo locate -i mac80211
<bingungaja> CaShMoNey : thought that's other way, thx man, actually how to manually add url for radio station in amarok ? (now i just click the link by googling)
<oly562> let me know if you have some stdout
<mgolisch> draging the video file might fail often for video cds atleast as those dont realy have a filesystem, the files beeing shown are just somekind of abstraction done by the cd/dvd filesystem drivers
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: To be honest the DVD is a Grundig DVD RW. All it says is DVD - Rewritable for DATA 2X
<oly562> or sudo modprobe mac80211
<CaShMoNey> Hmm even on the packaging?
<oly562> http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=howto-iwlwifi here is what i used
<CaShMoNey> usually the package will tell you
<oly562> flima: you have to have the ucode installed
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: it does make a difference on the medium you're burning onto
<cordor> kebomix: not that im sure your problem, but it seems like hardware problem to me. if i were you, 1. remove/reinstall mplayer(i don't use totem). 2. i would try to run memtest86.
<oly562> flima: and the kernel matters , do a uname -a
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: I need to put the original DVD to my computer and make 20 copies of them to send to the people who attended the party. All the DVD's I bought are DVD -R could that be a problem then?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: If you can, go to staples or something and pick up a 5pkg of DVD+R dvd's and it should make the world of difference
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Well by now I would have had to throw away 20 DVD's which turns out to be costly!!!  jejeje
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: definitely
<kebomix> cordor:  yeah mplayer mess up with me , it dont work always
<kebomix> cordor : it was working fine before
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: those dvd's you bought are only for data only
<mker> I want to change the home directory of a user that is used for sftp (openssh) but when I do I can't connect to the openssh-server. Here's a longer explanation if anyone feels s/he can help me out. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002948
<cordor> kebomix: when is "before"?
<almostdvs> can you switch between applications with gnome do?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: the +r's are for video formatting as well as data
<Yuva> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/vhmBxz
<CaShMoNey> Most of All dvd players only read dvd+r
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: are you saying then that +R DVD are for other things as well as DATA??
<Yuva> rocknroll@rocknroll-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install compiz sudo: unable to resolve host rocknroll-desktop [sudo] password for rocknroll:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done compiz is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic linux-headers-2.6.24-19 Use 'apt-get autore
<IsraelC> hi, someone that knows about darwin stream server?
<Yuva> how can launch Compiz
<Yuva> guys
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: indeed it is
<kebomix> cordor : i mean the problem began 2 days ago
<sidney> hi everyone. I've a problem. I`m with ubuntu 8.10 but it cannot takes the real ip address through dhcp it takes some local ip address any ideas?
<glick> hi
<mker> IsraelC, Just ask what you want to know, don't ask if anyone knows anything about something.
<A[D]minS^Work> Can anyone help please!!!
<Yuva> sidney: its called nat
<kebomix> and what is useful of memtest 86 ?
<IsraelC> because I have a problem, I get unsopported media tipe, and I don't know why
<A[D]minS^Work> if i want to add to crontab task to run every 2 hours
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: OK thats a great help, costly to me!!!! Never mind. But getting back to Brasero?? I can't even copy into my computer firstly!!!!
<simplexio> sidney: dhcp is broadcast, get first ip offered system
<Yuva> sidney: network address translation
<A[D]minS^Work> it should be like this * */2 * * * command  ?
<TJ-42> does anyone know a good wireless guide for ubuntu 8.10?  I can't find anything that is updated, and although my wireless card works fine I can't connect to any networks in ubuntu
<unstable> I have an ubuntu machine, how can I tell what file system is being used? If it's ext3 or reiserfs or what?
<unstable> This is modified install by someone I believe.
<glick> hello, quick question, i downloaded and burned a copy of the lastest ubuntu version, but this laptop has an older version installed on a seperate partition (dual boot with XP) can i install over the old version without hurting my XP install and such?
<Maizcul> anyone that can help a n00b with lappy keyboard and nix got some time spare? i feel this may take some ...
<unstable> I do fdisk -l, and it just says "Linux", so I don't think I can get the filesystem from there.
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: with the right medium, You can use any Dvd burning utility to copy your dvd correctly
<cordor> kebomix: if you update mplayer recent, then that's the problem. try to install older version.
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoney: I have just checked the DVD my friend did for me and it's -R???
<Yuva> how to launch compiz
<oly562> sorry i cant watch the screen , pm , otherwise, i have to do other things
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: and that's why it don't work in other dvd players besides on the one on your computer
<RivitingOne> I am having trouble with a drive not showing up on my system until I manually mount it. The device location is /dev/sda2 if that info is helpful. The mountpoint is /media/disk. It is a partition on my Hard Drive. Can someone help me set it so it will automount?
<Maizcul> ubernoobQ - how do you do the compiz cube? xD
<mgolisch> Yuva: system-preferences-apearance on the last tab select something other than none
<Yuva> mgolisch: ya i have done that
<kebomix> cordor : wut is useful of memtest86
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: This is all strange. Could it be because I am in Europe and you are in the States, maybe??? Im assuming? The DVD sent me which is -R does read OK on my DVD player and computer.
<glick> anyone?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: nope
<Yuva> mgolisch: i have kept that at extra
<lc0788956> So when i put in my live cd, I can pick the language and choose to just try ubuntu, and the kernal loads, and then thats as far as I get.  Anyone have any ideas????
<Yuva> mgolisch: i need cube shape
<mgolisch> DavidCanarias: it might just be that your player has problems with the dvd media you bought
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: It's the same way everywhere. The only difference that there might be is the NTSC or the PAL options
<TJ-42> a lot of guides online refer to "system->administration->networking" but this no longer exists and "network tools" doesnt seem to be the same thing.  what is the equivalent in ubuntu 8.10?
<mgolisch> DavidCanarias: it can be that it ionly can read -r and its +r or its something else, like they are often collored different and stuff
<Yuva> mgolisch: rotating the desktops
<mgolisch> DavidCanarias: or you just didnt copy it properly
<usser> RivitingOne, what filesystem is it?
<CaShMoNey> mgolisch: he's admitted already that it's a -r medium
<usser> RivitingOne, ext3?
<mgolisch> Yuva: thats not enabled by default install compizconfig-settings-manager and set it up there
<cordor> kebomix: test computer memory. i guess it's less likely hardware problem if it start freeze for the last couple days, and you happened to update.
<CaShMoNey> mgolisch: copying it from there is not an issue
<IsraelC> someone knows how to install a darwin stream server?
<RivitingOne> ﻿usser: yes ext3
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: mgolisch: Taken note of what you say..... but irrespectively I can't even copy to my computer and isn't that odd?
<mgolisch> i thought the one his friend gave him was -r and that this one worked on the computer and the player
<kebomix> cordor : yea i updated
<mgolisch> but maybe i got it wrong
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: and did you try sudo?
<Yuva> mgolisch: "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manage" is this right
<ecle> kann mir jemand bei meiner soundkarte helfen?
<mgolisch> DavidCanarias: if its a video dvd that might be normal
<E-XtraCt> Is it possible to don't install grub while I install ubuntu ?
<mgolisch> E-XtraCt: yeah use the alternate cd and skit the bootloader step
<mgolisch> *skip*
<Yuva> mgolisch: "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manage" is this right
<bluetouff> join #laquadrature
<bluetouff> oops
<eitreach> What is the command called that Alt+F1 uses in Gnome?
<bluetouff> sorry
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: mgolisch: Sorry if there is any confusion!!!! The DVD my friend did is -R and it is in 2 parts.... One part is mpg fotos and the other part is mpg Video. I can read it both on my computer and DVD player. What I cant seem to be is to copy it to my computer and then burn to disc. I am having a hell of a problem!!!! Hope you aren't both getting fed up with me already???
<mgolisch> Yuva:  compizconfig-settings-manager thats the name
<CaShMoNey> eitreach: usually people, From windows users, call it the "start" button
<usser> RivitingOne, add the following to /etc/fstab: /dev/sda2 /media/disk ext3 relatime 0 2
<mgolisch> eitreach: i think its called yelp
<Yuva> mgolisch:  can i able to find it in package manager
<glick> can i install ubutnu over an older version with no problem?
<glick> on a dual boot?
<mgolisch> Yuva: it should be in the repos
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Sorry I didnt answer you so far. No I havent used sudo as I don't know how to yet?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: There's no need to copy it to your computer then to a dvd if you're only copying it
<eitreach> mgolisch: no, help is F1. I want to use the menu that Alt+F1 produces.
<mgolisch> glick: thats not recommended id format the / partition atleast
<mphill> glick: are you going to format the target?
<lc0788956> does anyone know why a live cd wont load?
<glick> mphill, no
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: I only have one DVD on my computer thats why I need to copy it first and then burn later to make 20 copies
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: I think the reason why you cannot copy it is, because you are trying to put it in a folder that is either read-only, or one that you don't have permissions to
<glick> actually yeah
<glick> i was going to
<glick> but what concersns me is grub
<cordor> kebomix: i don't know how to install older version of the software. ask someone else. or just update to 8.10
<mgolisch> eitreach: oh sorry its a panel-applet no idea how to use that without a gnome-panel
<usser> RivitingOne, done?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: most burning software keeps the copy in a temp folder
<glick> since it lists like 10 kernel versions
<sidney> Yuva can I pm you?
<usser> RivitingOne, now try to mount it with sudo mount /dev/sda2
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: That could be possible. If I dont have permission cant I rectify this somehow?
<CaShMoNey> so you can burn more than one session
<Yuva> sidney: yes
<mphill> glick: the installer will set everything up for you again
<eitreach> mgolisch: well.. it is produced where the cursor is placed. so I was hoping to use it for a right-click menu.
<kebomix> cordor : ok thx very much :D
<CaShMoNey> yes, You can always go into the console and type "sudo brasero"
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Can I not burn it to a permanent folder??
<Yuva> sidney: sidney you are welcome
<mgolisch> eitreach: oh you are not using ubuntu? probaly you mean something else
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: I'd make an image, so it's the exact copy
<glick> sweet
<glick> cool
<glick> thanks mphill
<The> hi there
<CaShMoNey> or just do it like I said
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Can you help me do this then as I dont know how to?
<mgolisch> eitreach: because alt+f1 just opens the mainmenu applet in gnome-panel
<mgolisch> on ubuntu
<eitreach> mgolisch: Hit Alt+F1. It produces a complete application menu in Gnome. I want to be able to trigger that with the mouse, instead of Alt+F1.
<eitreach> mgolisch: well, I don't have one in my panel.. hm.
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: well so you don't waste anymore money, I'd go out and buy the +R dvd's
<The> i wanna install flash player on youtube but i can't ,,
<eitreach> perhaps that's the reason.
<CaShMoNey> and then I can help you from there
<usser> The, why not?
<harvey> Hi all. Does anyone know how I can fix my screen resolution on my PC. It messed up after I upgraded to 8.10 ?
<usser> The, what version of ubuntu are u using? intrepid? is it 64 bit?
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Ok I can buy some +R and give it a try, but need to make an identical image copy in my computer first no??
<CaShMoNey> no
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: The burning software will ask you if you want to burn more than one copy
<adub> has anyone setup zoneminder before??
<kansan> how do i enable the 'see every query log' on mysql server for ubuntu hardy?
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Do I understand you then that I can make an identical copy and then directly burn to disc without filing it on the computer first?
<mgolisch> kansan: i guess its done the same as everywhere else its mysql after all
<CaShMoNey> kansan: I believe you have a mysql.conf file in your /etc folder
<kansan> CaShMoNey, ok cool thats a starat;  do you know which setting it is?
<CaShMoNey> kansan: not right offhand
<mgolisch> CaShMoNey: if you have multiple drives then maybe yes
<usser> DavidCanarias, burning software will make a copy automatically for you that will be deleted after you're done copying
<gelmit> hi all,i av xps1530,cant get nvidia drivers working,when i enable restricted drivers and restart i get garbled screen, its 8.04,help appreciated
<cordor> kebomix: np. hint. proper question "Computer freeze up while playing video using mplayer and totem since 2 days ago after update" something like that.
<LittleKiller> Hi, I have a problem. I have 2 Hard Drives. I have a 500 gig and a 200 gig. I had  windows xp on the 200 gig. I installed ubuntu on the 500gig. I have now after a while formatted the 500gig hard drive to ntfs. Now i still have xp on the 200gig hard drive but when i boot it. It still loads the GRUB..and it fails...So XP will not boot. And Ideas?
<DavidCanarias> usser: This is very interesting to find this out, many thanks. So which repo can I used to do this?
<usser> DavidCanarias, to do what? burn dvds?
<RivitingOne> usser: Ok I put in ﻿/dev/sda2 /media/disk ext3 relatime 0 2 That should set the system to automount that partition from now on?
<usser> DavidCanarias, ubuntu comes with burning program called brasero
<DavidCanarias> usser: Yes but I havent been able to get Brasero to work
<Vitaliy_Semerenk> hey guys
<usser> RivitingOne, yes, unless i messed up the syntax somehow. try sudo mount -a to check if it actually mounts
<TJ-42> in ubuntu 8.10, how do you list available wireless networks -- i don't see that anywhere?
<Vitaliy_Semerenk> can anyone please help me?
<usser> DavidCanarias, what was the problem?
<CaShMoNey> usser: he wants to burn a picture dvd
<CaShMoNey> basically
<usser> RivitingOne, also i'd suggest using uuid instead of /dev/sda2 cause device numeration may change when u add more disks
<DavidCanarias> usser: I have copied my conversation I had earlier with two very helpful people: CaShMoNey: mgolisch: Sorry if there is any confusion!!!! The DVD my friend did is -R and it is in 2 parts.... One part is mpg fotos and the other part is mpg Video. I can read it both on my computer and DVD player. What I cant seem to be is to copy it to my computer and then burn to disc. I am having a hell of a problem!!!! Hope you aren't both getting
<usser> RivitingOne, use blkid to find out uuid of your partition, then subsitute /dev/sda2 with uuid in /etc/fstab
<platius> I set gdm to auto login in intrepid and now the screen goes black when I logout, but if I do my userid and password (different user) in the dark it logs me in but I am still in the dark. ctrl+alt+f1 then ctrl+alt+f7 and voila! I have my desktop. fun
<usser> DavidCanarias, you can always make an exact copy with dd command if u want
<usser> DavidCanarias, brasero should have no problem burning the resulting image
<DavidCanarias> usser: Can you guide me please to do this I am willing to try anything
<usser> DavidCanarias, ie pop in the dvd
<CaShMoNey> usser: that's not needed if you just want to make copies of a dvd
<CaShMoNey> onto other dvd's
<DavidCanarias> usser: OK its inserted and ready
<RivitingOne> usser: is the ﻿/...ext3 relatime 0 2 supposed to be realtime instead of relatime?
<usser> CaShMoNey, i know but, he seems to have problems
<leo__> hola
<usser> RivitingOne, no, relatime
<leo__> hola
<usser> DavidCanarias, if its mounted automatically, unmount it
<mgolisch> RivitingOne: and you need to add auto for it to get automaticaly mounted on boot
<usser> DavidCanarias, on your desktop there should be an icon for that dvd
<leo__> hay alguien que hable español
<usser> DavidCanarias, right click on it -> unmount
<CaShMoNey> usser if it's mounted anywho
<RivitingOne> ﻿mgolisch: Add it where? ﻿/dev/sda2 /media/disk ext3 relatime 0 2
<bimberi> !es | leo__
<ubottu> leo__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CaShMoNey> usser: if not, then it's in the "Place>Computer" tab
<DavidCanarias> usser: OK I have unmounted it and its disappeared
<ubuntoRoxx> how do i see what processID firefox has and then kill it?
<mgolisch> RivitingOne: like so : relatime,auto
<leo__> ok gracias
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Thks for yr kind help I am not ignoring you by any means!!!!
<bimberi> ubuntoRoxx: just use 'killall firefox'
<simond> anyone know where I can find a feisty apt repository? It EOL'd before I had a chance to snapshot it.
<CaShMoNey> ubuntoRoxx: Try "ps aux | grep firefox" in the console
<mgolisch> ubuntoRoxx: pgrep firefox |xargs kill
<driva2009> hi all. I wonder if anyone here has kde 4.1.3 at the moment? I have a user in #kde reporting that his power management is not working on the monitor
<driva2009> anyone else experiencing this?
<kebomix> how to make own server on ubuntu to make asp.net pages works on it like IIS in windows ?
<mgolisch> ubuntoRoxx: or leave the xargs away for just seeing the pid/pids
<DavidCanarias> usser: Its all ready to go I have unmounted.... waiting your instructions when you can OK?
<mgolisch> kebomix: install mono,xsp,mod_mono and apache
<oly562> Njoy, im out, l8
<CaShMoNey> asp.net is strictly windows isn't it?
<blobX> does anyone know if rt2870 wifi supports WPA2
<usser> DavidCanarias, nice then open a terminal and do that: dd if=/dev/dvd of=~/Desktop/image.iso
<kebomix> mgolisch: all of them ?
<mgolisch> kebomix: id suggest using the svn head revision the stuff in ubuntus repo isnt realy new
<RivitingOne> usser: If I unmount it and then do the ﻿sudo mount -a in terminal should it mount?
<usser> DavidCanarias, that should start making an image
<daxroc1> Evening
<SomeGuy7337> hi
<usser> RivitingOne, yes, mount -a, mounts all entries in fstab
<mgolisch> kebomix: and dont expect it to just work, especialy if you are unfamilar with mono and or apache or linux in general it wont be realy easy to steup
<DavidCanarias> usser: Done that but not much happening at the moment!!
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: it depends on how big the dvd
<kebomix> mgolisch: i will work on windows :D
<kebomix> :S
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: it can take up to an hour and a half to copy a 4.5gb dvd
<usser> DavidCanarias, after u do dd. it should appear frozen
<SomeGuy7337> wondering if anyone knows what the spacer tag got the gconf-editor in metacity
<usser> DavidCanarias, nothing should happen on a terminal
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: just wait it out until your # prompt comes back
<dax_roc> How do you use xinput to set a propertys values ? xinput set-int-prop "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" "Synaptics Two-Finger Scrolling" 1,1 fails with invalid format
<RivitingOne> usser: Is there a command that will show me which drives are mounted? I did the ﻿sudo mount -a
<DavidCanarias> usser: CaShMoNey: I really appreciate both your help and patience with me. Yes it seems frozen as you say and I will wait for the prompt to come back as you say OK. I will advise when it back.....
<CaShMoNey> RivitingOne: "mount"
<dax_roc> RivitingOne: mount
<usser> RivitingOne, mount, with no arguments
<CaShMoNey> will tell you
<gelmit> anyone help with the following please,
<gelmit> anyone help with the following please,
<gelmit> hi all,i av xps1530,cant get nvidia drivers working,when i enable restricted drivers and restart i get garbled screen, its 8.04,help appreciated
<FloodBot2> gelmit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DavidCanarias> usser: CaShMoNey: What has happened is that an iso has appeared in the desktop
<vitaliy_> hey guys
<CaShMoNey> gelmit I can help
<gelmit> double post was accident btw
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: right, and it'll fill up slowly
<keithclark> Does anyone have any experience getting a serial printer to work with a serial to usb cable?
<usser> DavidCanarias, ^
<vitaliy_> can anyone plesase help me?
<usser> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DavidCanarias> usser: Sorry what does this sign mean?? I am a newbie really!
<vitaliy_> thnx
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Then I will be very very patient. Thks
<usser> DavidCanarias, ^=read above
<dax_roc> keithclark: does the serial to usb work , do you see it in dmesg output and /dev/ttyUSBX ?
<DavidCanarias> usser: Ok I will wait for the prompt!! Be back soon I hope!
<keithclark> dax_roc, let me check.
<DavidCanarias> usser: CaShMoNey: You are both right it says 3.6 gb copied
<SomeGuy7337> .... so many talkings, just a quick question- in gconf-editor, at the metacity for the buttons positions does anyone know the spacer tag. Say my name if you have an answer
<vitaliy_> i am using google OS new to linujx also and i got a intel 855gm on my laptop i was just wondering where do i get the driver cuz it wasnot on the good os section which is supported by ubuntu and ubuntu doeasnt seem to support intel so how would i install the driver and where can i get it?
<usser> DavidCanarias, is it done?
<DavidCanarias> usser: Yes it says it has copied 3.6 gb
<usser> vitaliy_, intel cards are supported out of the box
<ubuntoRoxx> i opened the pidgeon messenger, but i cannot find the window anywhere. How do i find it?
<usser> DavidCanarias, alright now pop in the blank dvd and open brasero
<ubuntoRoxx> can i get a list of processIDs
<keithclark> dax_roc, ttyUSB0 is there
<CaShMoNey> ubuntoRoxx: try "ps aux"
<RivitingOne> usser:  I don't see it on the list
<vitaliy_> usser, where cqan i get it, i wqas lookingb and couldnt find do u have a website?
<Illusion> Hello folks. I have a question about .htaccess. option Options -Indexes is set. How can i access a subpage/folder which overides the Options -Indexes?
<l7> vitaliy_: maybe try out a full ubuntu livecd rather than using google os
<DavidCanarias> usser: All done as you say
<usser> RivitingOne, did mount -a give you any error messages. does your /media/disk have any content
<mphill> there is no google os
<l7> he's probably talking about geos
<usser> DavidCanarias, now im not familiar with brasero but there has to be an option there to burn an dvd image
<SomeGuy7337> kinda there is
<SomeGuy7337> gOS
<l7> yeah, that thing
<vitaliy_> 17, i like google os and if i get the full ubuntu i will still need to find the driver because it is not on there weeb
<ubuntoRoxx> CaShMoNey: Can i filter that somehow to make it easier to find pidgin messenger
<mphill> thats made by everex, not google
<SomeGuy7337> gOS comes with Google Apps
<CaShMoNey> yes
<SomeGuy7337> .... so many talkings, just a quick question- in gconf-editor, at the metacity for the buttons positions does anyone know the spacer tag. Say my name if you have an answer
<vitaliy_> cashmonkeyh, yes
<l7> vitaliy_: the full ubuntu version probably has better support
<keithclark> dax_roc, with dmesg I get "too much work for irq17" a whole bunch of times.
<fa2s> hi, anybody knows if openoffice 3.0 repository is offline?
<CaShMoNey> ubuntoRoxx: type "ps aux | grep pidgin"
<DavidCanarias> usser: There is an option for  a Video Project, create a video DVD or SVCD or another option Data Project?
<RivitingOne> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81026/ is what I got
<usser> DavidCanarias, do u have a fast internet connection?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: no, there's an option that says burn an image
<vitaliy_> 17, im still going to stick with google os because it took me a while to configure everything and i am new so it is a good linux to start with
<RivitingOne> usser: I get that unable to resolve thing a lot
<ubuntoRoxx> CaShMoNey: okay...its there...how do i then get the window?
<CaShMoNey> vitaliy_: actually my first os that I learned on was Gentoo. Now that's a great way to start learning things from scratch
<DavidCanarias> usser: CaShMoNey: Apologies burn an existing  CD/DVD image to disc too!!!! My internet connection is only 3MB
<l7> i guess you can lead a horse to water...
<CaShMoNey> click on it, and it'll ask you to find your image on your desktop
<dblick> When I do: eject /media/ipod, I get: "eject: unable to open `/dev/sdb3'".  I don't get this when I so sudo eject /media/ipod.  How do I make eject runnable as a user?
<SomeGuy7337> just a quick question- in gconf-editor, at the metacity for the buttons positions does anyone know the spacer tag. Say my name if you have an answer
<mphill> CaShMoNey: I don't think computer newbies should be using stage 1 Gentoo. they will probably go running back to Windows.
<syslq> What is the best metod to encrypt home folder?
<mphill> ;)
<usser> RivitingOne, it looks like your sudo is messed up. add this line to /etc/hosts 127.0.1.1 xavier-desktop
<usser> RivitingOne, and 127.0.0.1 xavier-desktop
<CaShMoNey> mphill: LOL I dunno, it made me pay attention to detail
<vitaliy_> 17, so do u have any clue of where i can get a driver for intel 855GM?
<DavidCanarias> usser: CaShMoNey: Do I click on the  Burn image (Burn an existing DVD image to disc?
<dax_roc> keithclark: not sure about that error , try "dmesg | grep ttyUSB"
<l7> i don't know what kind of configuration you'd want to do with GoS though, everyone works on ubuntu out of the box
<usser> DavidCanarias, yes so if u found then do burn, i was going to suggest you install another burning app
<CaShMoNey> vitaliy_: Try i850 or something like that
<mker> syslq, when you install with alternate installation disc you can choose to encrypt the harddrive. otherwise you can also choose to have a Private folder but then it's not your whole home folder that's encrypted.
<mphill> CaShMoNey: boot straping a system is a unique experince to be sure
<mgolisch> isnt that unsupported ? the gentoo handbook doesnt tell anything about stage1 or stage2 installs anymore
<fa2s> hi, anybody knows if openoffice 3.0 repository is offline?
<l7> vitaliy_: not really, i think your best bet is to install ubuntu then import the desktop things you like rather than the other way around
<dent> hi
<l7> it's up to you though
<ubuntoRoxx> CaShMoNey: How do i find the pidgin messenger?
<RivitingOne> usser: Says I don't have permissions
<dent> I ended up with broken sound after an 8.04->8.10 upgrade
<RivitingOne> usser: to save
<vitaliy_> 17, its the same comfig gos was made by ubuntu its debbain if io understand the quation
<CaShMoNey> mgolisch: so why not read the old documentation. It'll give you the experience and will give you a heads up on what you're looking for
<mphill> mgolisch: last time i used it gentoo was like.  I'm a debian fanboy.
<dent> Eventually I concluded the problem is no default sink in pulseaudio
<usser> RivitingOne, ah yea right. cause sudo is messed up. you'll have to reboot into single user mode
<SomeGuy7337> just a quick question- in gconf-editor, at the metacity for the buttons positions does anyone know the spacer tag. Say my name if you have an answer
<usser> RivitingOne, and do it from there
<dent> anybody knows wat caused that/how to explicitly set one?
<mphill> you could alway go linux from scratch these days
<keithclark> dax_roc, [  771.407829] serial8250: too much work for irq17
<CaShMoNey> ubuntoRoxx: "ps aux | grep pidgin"   whatever it says, type in "killall pidgin"
<RivitingOne> usser: how do I do that?
<RivitingOne> usser: sorry I'm kinda new at this
<mgolisch> mphill: CaShMoNey : i have done multiple stage1 and 2 install but i dont realy use gentoo often anymore, you can just install something when you need it, it will allways take forever or even brak on ~arch
<DavidCanarias> usser: CaShMoNey:  Up came Image burning set up: Select a disc to write to and appears my DVD inserted, but i says Path None? Image type Let Brasero choose (safest), but the burn is in grey so I cant select it??? Any ideas whats happening not allowing me to burn
<usser> RivitingOne, restart your machine and when you grub and countdown something like boot in 3...2...1 press ESC
<LittleKiller> Hi, I have a problem. I have 2 Hard Drives. I have a 500 gig and a 200 gig. I had  windows xp on the 200 gig. I installed ubuntu on the 500gig. I have now after a while formatted the 500gig hard drive to ntfs. Now i still have xp on the 200gig hard drive but when i boot it. It still loads the GRUB..and it fails...So XP will not boot. And Ideas?
<SomeGuy7337> just a quick question- in gconf-editor, at the metacity for the buttons positions does anyone know the spacer tag. Say my name if you have an answer
<keithclark> dax_roc, sorry, not correct.
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: hit the browse button that looks like a little folder, and then navigate to your desktop
<DavidCanarias> usser: CaShMoNey: Or do i need to choose the path to the ISO on my desktop?
<Nikty> hi Largest Linux Ever! =)
<ubuntoRoxx> CaShMoNey: i dont get it...even though i have killed pidgin, and i start it up again. It just first prompts me for a password and then it just disappears
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: the path to the iso
<usser> DavidCanarias, either blank dvd is not really blank. or its not supported or your dvd burner is not really a dvd burner
<ubuntoRoxx> CaShMoNey: But it is there, because i can find it using ps aux
<guntbert> !repeat | SomeGuy7337
<ubottu> SomeGuy7337: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dimedo> i still have the following problem since installing a new nvidia gf8800 card: when i startup compiz gets not loaded, but if i reastart x by ctrl+shift+backspace, it gets loaded. so it seems to be configured by doesn't get loaded on first x startup. please help!
<dent> RivitingOne: what is the problem? / recently joined, but curious
<usser> DavidCanarias, well yea u select the image to burn
<CaShMoNey> ubuntoRoxx: what os version do you have?
<Nikty> hmmmm!
<keithclark> dax_roc, http://www.pastebin.ca/1277232
<ubuntoRoxx> CaShMoNey: 8.10
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: usser: You are right, I found it and clicked on it and it allows me to burn now. Shall I go ahead and burn then?
<ubuntoRoxx> CaShMoNey: just upgraded
<usser> DavidCanarias, yea go ahead
<CaShMoNey> yup
<mgolisch> ubuntoRoxx: it has a litle tray icon klick on that it should open pidgin again
<CaShMoNey> ubuntoRoxx: Hmm that's odd because mine works just fine, and I installed this sytem 3 days ago and did the upgrade
<ubuntoil_> je suis detour avec mes problemes de reseaux ;)
<mgolisch> ubuntoRoxx: if thats not it start pidgin from a terminal and look for error messages
<ubuntoRoxx> CaShMoNey: AHHH yes there it is
<Nikty> how to DUMP acpi?
<DavidCanarias> usser: CaShMoney: Did that and its on its way. Fingers crossed it will work. Although I am thinking what CaShMoney: said earlier that I need a +R DVD and I am using -R!!!! :-(
<SomeGuy7337> thanks ubottu
<SomeGuy7337> i will try
<CaShMoNey> indeed you do need the +r
<guntbert> !fr | ubuntoil_
<ubottu> ubuntoil_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mgolisch> Nikty: dump what? the dsdt?
<`harley`> ¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸¸.->¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸  Un FuOcOsO SaLuTo A TuTtI GlI AmIcI Di  #ubuntu  ¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·->¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸¸.->
<Nikty> mgolisch: yes
<dent> oh no!
<konam> hi
<Nikty> dent: OH YEAH!
<DavidCanarias> usser: CaShMoNey: its doing the checksum at the moment
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: all dvd players read the +r, but some will read the -r
<TJ-42> my synaptics touch pad moves very very slowly, while the "eraser" mouse moves very quickly, but both are controlled by the same mouse settings it seems like.  how can I separate them?
<LjL> TJ-42: "man synaptics" and "man synclient"
<mgolisch> Nikty: cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > /somewhere/dsdt.dump
<konam> can someone tell me how can i make my right ctrl key to behave like the right shift key? is there a file that i could edit in order to make that happen? i know there doesn't seem to be a gui for it....
<dax_roc> keithclark: ah sounds like a dodgy usb->serial adapter at first glance , How old is it , and your printer or plotter ?
<dent> Anybody bumped into broken pulse audio on 8.10? (missing default sink -> all audio-using apps are broken in nasty ways, all kinds of fun :-/ )
<TJ-42> thanks LjL!
<AndyB> mgolisch, Hi i was wondering if you could offer some advice, ive been trying to use the Grub4DOS you recommended, But im not sure which of the methods to use to install. I dont want to partition my drive, just add to the mbr
<grndslm> i've got a video i DLed from youtube... i just want to rip the audio to mp3.  how do i do that?
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: usser: Next time I will buy +R wish somebody has advised me earlier!!! Well its now writing the disc and will take forever I suppose! jejeje
<Nikty> mgolisch: tnx
<keithclark> dax_roc, usb->serial is less than one year old.  Printer is a TSP600
<CaShMoNey> konam: I think that was mentioned earlier, Google search "keytouch"
<mphill> konam: I think the new version of GNOME will have the function, but I have no clue how to help you today.
<Nikty> mgolisch: if i have acer_wmi loaded, fixed dsdt or original will be dumped?
<mgolisch> AndyB: no dont add anything to the mbr, just add the bootloader to your boot.ini so it can be booted via the windows bootloader just like that howto tells you
<keithclark> dax_roc, I remember working on this problem before.  Ubuntu seems to "see" the printer
<Zopiac> anyone know how to work orage clock?
<keithclark> dax_roc, knows it by name and that it is a tear bar and not a cutter model
<dax_roc> keithclark: have you tried pluging with out the printer attached to the converter , It's probalby the printer misbehaving ( 8250 UART ? )
<DavidCanarias> usser: CaShMoNey: I am in Europe so will go to dinner while the disc is writing. I will be 15 minutes or so. Will you both be around to give you some more news?  Really appreciate both your help tonight!!!
<CaShMoNey> I will
<konam> CaShMoNey is my laptop keyboard... will it work with it?
<CaShMoNey> I've been here all afternoon
<CaShMoNey> konam: yup
<keithclark> dax_roc, Ok, but how to test?  dmesg without the printer attached?
<AndyB> C:\grldr="Start GRUB4DOS"
<CaShMoNey> AndyB: for vista?
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Thanks then. All afternoon helping people!! Very generous of you and I am sure very much appreciated by all the community. I only hope I will be able to reciprocate one day. See you later then. Thks
<mgolisch> AndyB: yeah add to a new line at the end of your boot.ini, if you have xp or 2k
<dax_roc> keithclark: unplug the usb , and printer from it and re-plug. see if you get the same error
<AndyB> CashMoney, No xp
<adub> has anyone setup zoneminder before??
<DavidCanarias> usser: Thks to you too. Hope to speak later then. Bye for now.
<usser> DavidCanarias, good luck then
<ubuntoRoxx> I need to install eclipse java environment. How do i do that using the packet manager?
<Illusion> i have a question about .htaccess. option Options -Indexes is set. How can i access a subpage/folder which overides the Options -Indexes?
<AndyB> Mgolisch, Sorry ment to add your name but it sent when i pasted, so just add that to boot.ini and copy the gldr and menu.lst files over to C
<mgolisch> AndyB: then download grub4dos unpack the grldr file to c:\ and create a c:\menu.lst and setup your entries there
<keithclark> dax_roc, I get the same error with everything disconnected
<Maizcul> anyone got some spare time to help a n00b through some stuff? xD
<dent> konam: as for the keys: I guess xkb* is the way... maybe xkbcomp?
<peterloorke> hi! is it possible to edit some .so file? i'll try to translate some pidgin plugins (i'm tottally a newbie so if it's a silly question please don't shoot me)
<dent> peterloorke: let me aim at you! :)
<dent> peterloorke: you want to do that with sources
<mgolisch> peterloorke: no translations arent saved in those usualy, there are translation files loaded at runtime using gettext
<konam> dent what?
<TJ-42> hmm ok I have a weird problem in ubuntu 8.10.  I am connecting to a hidden (non-broadcasting) network that I have saved the settings for.  When I reconnect after a reboot, it says "authentication required" and the stored wpa key is different (!) from what I entered before and connected with.  I can put in the correct key and things work again, but next time it is back to the old password.
<ubuntoRoxx> anyone?
<dent> peterloorke: no need to do that with binaries (.so) for FOSS, + it's almost impossible anyway
<dent> konam:
<mker> Maizcul, just ask what you want to know, don't ask if anyone can help you without telling us what the problem is
<Maizcul> nothing is impossible
<dent> konam: ehm, sorry for blank line, anyway: you asked about making right shift behave as right alt or... something?
<Maizcul> trying to get laptops "fn" key to work, i've asked a couple times
<Maizcul> i get pointed to forums which whilst in essence is good, i'm quite severely n00b
<peterloorke> @dent: lol
<peterloorke> @mgolisch: i just want to translate the flip plugin into my language so it's not possible right?
<AndyB> mgolisch, all done just rebooting to see
<konam> dent yes, but i didn't quite get what you told me
<Yuva> guys how to work with irssi
<Yuva> ??
<Gnea> Maizcul: sometimes you need to get more specific, the channel moves pretty fast and no one really has the time to read scrollback.
<Maizcul> i can try and follow the steps but i fail at it >.>
<dax_roc> keithclark: it sounds like the adapter is the problem to me, its using a very high irq , I dont have much experience with serial coms tho , but if you google might find more help
<mgolisch> AndyB: yeah it should start grub atleast, but without entryies in the menu.lst it wont do much yet
<mgolisch> :)
<keithclark> dax_roc, thanks!  I appreciate the help
<Yuva> guys how to use irssi
<Yuva> ??
<CaShMoNey> Yuva: What do you want to do with it?
<CaShMoNey> lol
<mgolisch> Yuva: terminal -> type irssi [enter]
<Gnea> !irssi | Yuva
<ubottu> Yuva: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<dent> peterloorke: yeah, look for the plugin source, it probably uses gettext... you could then contribute back
<keithclark> dax_roc, is there a way to uninstall it and reinstall it?
<dimedo> is there some tool for switching pulseaudio output device per window? some context menu addition or similar.
<Maizcul> Gnea: laptop "Fn" key doesn't work, e.g. volume+. Asked already, get given forums link. I fail at following the forum links instructions.
<dent> peterloorke: just find the web of the author/wharever you can download the source
<Yuva> mgolisch: then how can i connect to ubuntu channel
<mgolisch> dimedo: no but you can use pavucontrol to switch it per appliction
<badawi> how do i see the file list of an installed package?
<peterloorke> ok, thanks for advice
<Darknezz> i have a problem: i was trying to install GDM themes after installing i logged out and back in. now it will not load the login screen. is there a way to get on and change the setting back???
<SomeGuy7337> no luck just information i already saying that you can insert a spacer tag between the buttons but not what that spacer tag is
<AndyB> mgolisch, Well i got an option for grub, and when i go into it, it displays my menu.lst (copied as example from the download) Now i just need to find out what to enter to get it to boot ubuntu from hd(0,1)
<CaShMoNey> Yuva: type "/server irc.freenode.org"
<CaShMoNey> Yuva: and then type "/join #ubuntu"
<mgolisch> Yuva: /connect irc.freenode.net, wait /join #ubuntu ?
<hummesse> hi guys. Im trying to locate a word in a bunch of files in a file tree. Right now i find the word but i can't figure out how to make it show which file it is in. The command i use is "$cat `find -name "*" -print` | grep kepler" can anybody modify this to make it do what i want?
<sirjoebob> how can i move a directory from cli?
<lordrayden_> hi, is it better to install NV drivers with envyng ?
<CaShMoNey> sirjoebob: "cd"
<CaShMoNey> sirjoebob: my bad
<lordrayden_> or mv
<hummesse> btw kepler is the word i want to find
<CaShMoNey> sirjoebob: "mv -drf pathtodirectory"
<badawi> hummesse: grep -h or grep -H i'm not sure which one, check the man page
<rocknroll> hello
<sirjoebob> CaShMoNey: thanks
<CaShMoNey> sirjoebob: "mv -drf pathtodirectory /pathwhereyouwantit"
<sirjoebob> CaShMoNey: got it
<dent> hummesse: also look at grep -r or possibly (if you wanted to filter the files to grep, e.g. with -name
<Yuva> CaShMoNey: which client you are using
<hummesse> ok thanks
<konam> dent can you explain me about the xkb package?
<CaShMoNey> Yuva: right now I'm using xchat2
<CaShMoNey> Yuva: but I've used irssi in the past and learned it by feel
<dimedo> mgolisch, yes i already know that, i thought of a simpler approach to that
<mgolisch> i allways use irssi
<badawi> hummesse: try this instead->  find / -type f -iname '*.txt' -exec grep -H -i kepler '{}' \;
<rocknroll> help
<Darknezz> i have a problem: i was trying to install GDM themes after installing i logged out and back in. now it will not load the login screen. is there a way to get on and change the setting back???
<rocknroll> Yuva
<rocknroll> I am yuva
<rocknroll> connected through irssi
<hummesse> ill try that badawi, thanks
<badawi> how can i see the file list of an installed package? what's the command to use?
<CaShMoNey> I like helping people out in irc channels because it's like doing mathmatical flashcards
<dent> konam: if only, it's been ages... but look into /usr/share/X11/xkb/* and try http://www.google.com/search?q=xkb - I believe you can map anything to anything with that, but it's bean years, so I don't really know :-(
<mgolisch> badawi: dpkg -L packagename
<AndyB> mgolisch, when adding the menu.lst entry for ubuntu on hd(0,1), do i need to add a "Kernal" or "initrd" line of commands?
<konam> dent thanks
<gnutron> badawi: dpkg -l  will list all installed packages.
<hummesse> wohoo! worked thanks badawi
<badawi> mgolisch, gnutron: thanks
<CaShMoNey> AndyB: No, just uuid
<CaShMoNey> and title
<CaShMoNey> of OS
<badawi> hummesse: no prob
<gundam_rx78nt1> is there a problem with wireless cards when upgrading to Hardy from gutsy?
<mgolisch> AndyB: i think it has to be hd(1,something) as the internals should allways have precendence unless your bios is insane
<TJ-42> I have this problem on ubuntu 8.10 that I can't solve.  I am able to successfully connect to a WPA2 network the first time.  All subsequent times, Ubuntu fails to keep my wpa2 password and substitutes a different wpa2 key.  Even if I try to type in my own keep it fails and again shows the old key.  I can only connect if I delete the network and retry.  I find several bug reports and messages about this, but no solution.  Any idea?
<keithclark> How can I uninstall a usb device?
<SomeGuy7337> just a quick question- in gconf-editor, at the metacity for the buttons positions does anyone know the spacer tag. Say my name if you have an answer
<mgolisch> that wont work, grub4dos cant read ext3 , either try chainloading the grub from the usbhdd or put the kernals on the windows disk
<mgolisch> atleast i think it cant
<CaShMoNey> keithclark, Unplug it
<CaShMoNey> LOL
<keithclark> It stays there
<sumo_su> Video Playback is flickering when compiz is turned on... is there a fix for this problem? (ATI card)
<moonlite> I need to backup 50GB of data to a USB-disk which is FAT32 formatted (which means filesize of max 4GB). I can't just copy over the files since some filenames isn't valid on FAT32 and i also want to keep permissions etc. Any ideas?
<gundam_rx78nt1> TJ-42, I can't even get my card to connect to my WPA network.
<gundam_rx78nt1> After upgrading
<CaShMoNey> keithclark: try "umount" with it plugged in
<AndyB> mgolisch, ah so this wont work?
<Maizcul> turn compiz off xD
<mgolisch> AndyB: but maybe iam wrong, just try to use a entry simmilar to the one on your linux disk
<sumo_su> Maizcul: you are smart :o)
<rocknrol1> hello
<morth_> Could anyone help me please? im dualboot with Linux / WinXP and lastnight on my XP i think i got a virus command prompt came up and my computer made a loud noise so i got scared and rebooted now when i try to access my XP files from Linux it says its not mounted.. is there a way to fix this?
<Maizcul> :P
<SomeGuy7337> sumo_vu: make the video rendering to X11
<mgolisch> AndyB: i didnt use grub4dos that often, if it doenst work you still have the chainloader aproach or copy the kernel and initrd to the windows disk
<CaShMoNey> mgolisch: well with ubuntu, he'd have to use the UUID just like in the menu.lst on the ubuntu installation
<keithclark> I have a device ttyUSB0 that I want to delete the driver for.....I think I have a bad driver and I want to uninstall it.
<CaShMoNey> mgolisch: cause well, grub is the one to interpret where the UUID is
<ZeZu> morth_, try sudo mount -a
<AndyB> mgolisch, ah yes i can boot into live cd open the usb drive and take the entry from the working menu.lst
<mgolisch> i dont think grub4dos is that new id go with root (hdx,x), kernel /foo initrd /bar for starters
<mgolisch> AndyB: yeah try that
<TJ-42> gundam_rx78nt1: my sympathies :-/  Does it work if you disable WPA?
<Maizcul> i wish i wasn't so noob :(
<CaShMoNey> Maizcul: do some reading
<adub> has anyone in here install zoneminder before?
<Maizcul> it just goes over my head -.-
<CaShMoNey> Maizcul: also, Get a stable os installed, and use a virtual machine to learn about other operating systems
<Maizcul> vb6 is hard enough >.<
<AndyB> mgolisch, back in a min, changing accounts
<Maizcul> Cashmoney: im fairly good with windows 3.1, 95, 98, xp and vista, that count? xD
<CaShMoNey> Maizcul: nope
<Maizcul> Cashmoney: Drat.
<CaShMoNey> Maizcul: But, There are books for linux nubs
<CaShMoNey> Maizcul: it'll give you the basics of any *nix operating system
<Maizcul> Cashmoney: People complain about how hard *nix is, but windows 3.1 was worse. I remember spending 12 hours with my uncle trying to get a USB mouse working haha
<diffred> Hi! How can I get rid of this kinda warnings:  Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory scalable/animations/small/16x16 of theme oxygen has no size field
<Maizcul> Give them a size field.
<CaShMoNey> Maizcul: well *nix is updated every day. 3.1 has been outdated for years now
<diffred> Maizcul: How?
<Maizcul> Cashmoney: I know, I was talking of the time when it was new technology.
<rww> Maizcul: USB mouse in Win3.1? That was probably difficult, given that USB was first supported in either Win95 or Win98, I forget which. Did they have custom drivers or something?
<etale> hi all, trying to do a fresh install on a messed up computer; how can i use the livecd to mount the old windows filesystem to harvest my old data?
<CaShMoNey> Maizcul: when I started with linux, I had started with the gentoo distro, and used the howto's to install. It gave me experience to find what I'm looking for
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pantsman> when I got my first PC with USB, I waited and waited, but a little bus full of cereal never came out :(
<CaShMoNey> Maizcul: *nix is getting more user friendly every day
<diffred> How to get rid of  Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory scalable/animations/small/16x16 of theme oxygen has no size field
<E4emacs4> Linux is becoming easier to use than windows lol
<mgolisch> CaShMoNey: yeah gentoo was quite good to learn how stuff works
<mgolisch> :)
<Maizcul> Cashmoney: I tried fedora 6 before, the CD just refused to work XD I installed debian before, that was good, never could get my wireless driver to makefile though, although my USB drive worked with it but not with ubuntu, though that may have sometime to do with the rust on it. Windows is stupidly easy to use
<CaShMoNey> mgolisch: which is why I suggest it in a virtual machine and documentation :) it'll give anybody the basics of how everything works, and how to troubleshoot common problems
<keithclark> How to remove a device driver so that I can reinstall it?
<Maizcul> Wall of text crits you for 99999
<dax_roc> keithclark: you would use rmmod to remove the driver and modprobe to re-insert it
<CaShMoNey> Maizcul: well maybe your drive just needs the filesystem arguement during mount
<ompaul> rww, it was 98 iirc
<Darknezz> i have a problem: i was trying to install GDM themes after installing i logged out and back in. now it will not load the login screen. is there a way to get on and change the setting back???
<keithclark> dax_roc, thanks
<Maizcul> Cashmoney: Clear as mud.
<mgolisch> Darknezz: what did you do to install it?
<Maizcul> It was the rust.
<dax_roc> keithclark: but It will normally (re)load the driver when you insert the usb device
<Maizcul> I scraped a little off and it worked.
<CaShMoNey> Maizcul: like one of my dvd's wouldn't mount cause it didn't know what filesystem to use in ubuntu, but then I manually mounted it with the filesystem argument and it mounted just fine
<keithclark> dax_roc, well, I tried it on another machine and the device is fine.
<keithclark> dax_roc, that is why I was thinking a driver was the cause of the errors
<linkslice> is there an app i can use to open visio docs?
<Darknezz> mgolisch: i went into sys/admin/login window and installed the theme that i downloaded
<mgolisch> linkslice: visio?
<mgolisch> :)
<E4emacs4> visio might work in WINE linkslice
<CaShMoNey> it will work in wine
<linkslice> E4emacs4, I don't have visio just visio documents...
<rww> linkslice: dia or kivio
<CaShMoNey> office 2007 is fully supported with wine
<rww> linkslice: not sure if they can read visio documents, but i know they do very similar things, so it might be worth a try.
<tux7897-afk> cashmoney do you know about office2003 is supported with wine?
<Zoffix_> Hello, I'm trying to get Evolution to work with MS Exchange server. It doesn't connect, despite the fact that I googled and other people can connect. I tried running it in the shell and I get "(evolution:13933): e-data-server-ui-WARNING **: Unable to find password(s) in keyring (Keyring reports: No matching results)"
<rww> !appdb | tux7897-afk: look in the wine app-db
<ubottu> tux7897-afk: look in the wine app-db: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SomeGuy7337> just a quick question- in gconf-editor, at the metacity for the buttons positions does anyone know the spacer tag. Say my name if you have an answer
<Darknezz> mgolisch: i can get into terminal using ctrl+alt-f1 but i dont know many commands to get back into the GUI
<upd> hi, can i ask, why ubuntu and i think also other linux, reset the number of incomming packet, usualy when it come to 3GB ?
<mgolisch> Zoffix_: but you setup the stuff correctly?
<Zoffix_> tux7897-afk, Publisher can't save and I can't start Outlook, haven't tried the rest.
<CaShMoNey> tux7897-afk: I'm not sure. I was just at the wine site 2 days ago doing some research
<tux7897-afk> oh ok thanks cashmoney
<keithclark> dax_roc, I think I will try this in XP to see if the rest of my hardware works.
<Zoffix_> mgolisch, I followed several forum posts to the dot. I can login on the Exchange server with the credentials I am using from the browser.. but Evolution refuses. Tells me "Could not locate server ."
<CaShMoNey> <-- plays Counterstrike in Ubuntu with wine
<CaShMoNey> works better than in windows
<mgolisch> Zoffix_: but you used the same url in evolution?
<Zoffix_> mgolisch, yeah.
<mgolisch> strange
<Zoffix_> Yeah
 * Zoffix_ googles some more.
<badawi> CaShMoNey: the old one or the new one?
<mgolisch> lets see if it works for me
<dax_roc> keithclark: Might be helpfull , I think its that its using a high irq seems to be a problem with some serial modems
<CaShMoNey> badawi: the old one. I gotta try out the new one. Thanks for reminding me
<CaShMoNey> lol
<keithclark> dax_roc, Lets see.  I thought I had this working in Ubuntu, but that was before the 8.10 upgrade
<Maizcul> My wireless decided to DC :/
<rampageoberon> hi, i get a gnome-settings-daemon failed to start error every time I login and it takes nearly 10 minutes to load the desktop. what could the problem be?
<Maizcul> Hmm ... I r need pills.
<Maizcul> brb
<adub> has anyone in here install zoneminder before?
<olskolirc> this is freenode server right?
<k-f>  
<keithclark> dax_roc, hold on, why can I not just reassign the irq?
<sabayonweb_98445> anyone have success installing ubuntu on a dell xps one
<gnuskool> CaShMoNey: no crashes 1.6?
<AndyB> mgolisch, sorry that took much longer then expected, i copied the entries from the menu.lst to my new on in C, but when i select them from boot menu it says error 17 cannot find drive, it is plugged in
<Maizcul> mmk back
<Darknezz> i have a problem: i was trying to install GDM themes after installing i logged out and back in. now it will not load the login screen. is there a way to get on and change the setting back???
<CaShMoNey> gnuskool: nope. and a constant frame rate/ping too
<Zoffix_> sabayonweb_98445, I have it at home on Dell XPS M1335
<Maizcul> My laptop battery is shot :/
<gnuskool> 100fps?
<mgolisch> AndyB: what does it have for root ?
<Maizcul> been unplugged for about 5 mins tops and down to 84%
<sabayonweb_98445> well the xps one is that all in one desktop
<gnuskool> CaShMoNey: 100fps?, what card u got?
<CaShMoNey> gnuskool even more bro
<AndyB> mgolisch, nothing it doesnt have a root, it has a uuid which i think is the problem, i believe its the uuid for my internal drive
<niklaus> hi, when i upgraded i get a message saying /sbin/lrm-video not found. Is it something of concern ?
<CaShMoNey> gnuskool: I have a Geforce 8600GT
<rww> AndyB: yeah, that might be a problem. Sending the UUID factoid your way now...
<gnuskool> CaShMoNey: i got 60fps lol
<Maizcul> I only got the 8400GS on my pc =[
<rww> !uuid | AndyB
<ubottu> AndyB: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<CaShMoNey> gnuskool: and it gets 99-250fps
<sabayonweb_98445> zoffix i generally use sabayon linux and ubuntu here and there but cant get live cd fro sabayon to boot on desktop might try ubuntu on desktop and keep sabayon on my xps m1530
<calwig> hi, how can i only chmod on JPG photos?
<calwig> to have 777 on all of them
<AndyB> rww. thanks
<niklaus> Is interpid ok to be upgraded to ? Does it have stability problems ?
<gnuskool> CaShMoNey: 60fps on xp, havent tried wine yet
<jeaton> what is a good program that converts video from avi to dvd, and will allow me burn it as well?
<mker> niklaus, guess it depends on your hardware. some have problems, some, like me, don't.
<mgolisch> AndyB: No. grub4dos didn't support uuid command. it's patch for grub legacy from Ubuntu
<Maizcul> Nero Vision Express
<CaShMoNey> gnuskool, it's because you have vsync option on for your video card. Take that off, and then try it
<mortuis99> i am running ubuntu and want to install TRUECRYPT.  where can i get it and is there a GUI available for it?
<RyanPrior> How do I start a second X server for my video game to run in?
<mgolisch> AndyB: thats what google grub4dos uuid reveals
<sabayonweb_98445> gnuskool: devede
<niklaus> mker: hardware ,what kind of problems ?
<sabayonweb_98445> Maizcul: i never tried that one
<RyanPrior> !truecrypt | mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<mker> niklaus, don't know, I haven't had any
<rww> mortuis99: Truecrypt's website. It's not in any Ubuntu repositories because of complicated licensing reasons.
<gnuskool> CaShMoNey: yeah tried the vsync off thing, i dont know what's causing it, used to work mint on my other rig
<CaShMoNey> RyanPrior: why would you need a second xserver?
<dent> RyanPrior: if you want just an X server: X :1
<keithclark> niklaus, I had issues with my graphics card and sound card.
<Maizcul> i used to use it to turn avis to dvd to watch, but my new tv is HD and my new gcx card has a hd connection so i just watch them direct now
<AndyB> mgolisch, well i just tried replacing the uuid line with "root hd(1,0) but i got error 12, unrecognised device string
<dent> RyanPrior: but making use of that is a bit more complicated
<niklaus> keithclark: which graphics card do you use ?
<keithclark> ATI X200
<CaShMoNey> gnuskool it's the driver itself that locks it at 60fps, but there is an option to unlock it. It's cause the drivers are new for winblows
<niklaus> keithclark: i use nvidia geforce FX 5500, i use a nvidia driver
<rampageoberon> hi, i get a gnome-settings-daemon failed to start error every time I login and it takes nearly 10 minutes to load the desktop. what could the problem be?
<DavidCanarias> usser: CaShMoNey: Here I am again having eaten!!!  Glad to say with your help and pacience I have managed to make an exact copy of the DVD which actually works.  Well done to both of you! I am very grateful. Can I ask you about the iso image ? Can I now rename the file and keep it in my Video file for example and then from their make as many copies as I want??
<mgolisch> AndyB: its (hd1,0)
<keithclark> nilaus, As I don't use Nvidia, can't comment on that one
<SomeGuy7337> just a quick question- in gconf-editor, at the metacity for the buttons positions does anyone know the spacer tag. Say my name if you have an answer. Do you think that it would be okay to post this on the forum i didn't want because it was so small but no one seems to know the answer so i have little choice
<RyanPrior> CaShMoNey, dent: I want to have on instance running for my desktop software, another for a fullscreen game. That way, when an instant message or something pops up, it doesn't pop me out of full screen mode.
<AndyB> mgolisch, would explain it, thanks
<niklaus> keithclark: i use a onboard sound card. btw did it work on hardy ?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: Indeed you can
<gnuskool> CaShMoNey: nvidia, where is this option, is it a checkbox ...or a hack?
<keithclark> niklaus, all hardware worked under hardy
<rww> SomeGuy7337: I'm not sure what you're asking; please rephrase your question. Also, yes, posting on the forums would be fine.
<RyanPrior> CaShMoNey, dent: What is the best way to accomplish my goal? I've been lead to believe that having a second X server running is something that has worked for other people.
<CaShMoNey> gnuskool: it's a check box in the nvidia control panel
<gnuskool> hmmm, ok bye
<brianski> am i the only one having problems with menu fonts in opera nxclient, and other closed source programs in intrepid?
<gnuskool> :D
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Thks a lot. So the only problem I could find now is that when I send copies to my friends some of them may not be able to open the DVD because it's -R. If it were +R it would probably be much better and less chance of not reading?
<morth_> Could anyone help me please? - i think i got a virus on my XP "using dualboot" and it opened as command prompt then made loud noises i got scared so rebooted now when i try to select to boot WinXP it shows a black screen no winlogo or anything.. and on Linux it says Unable to mount the volume 'WindowsXP'. if i try to access the XP Drive from Linux.
<jeaton> any programs that will help me to convert from avi to dvd?
<niklaus> i've this problem of showing man pages when i type info grub for example. How do i download all the info pages ? This is very annoying because in manpage they say refer info and when i do info grub i find the manpage itself
<brianski> on menus particularly
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: Correct
<DavidCanarias> jeaton: Have you ou tride DVD95 converter?
<brianski> jeaton: i'd imagine just about any dvd burning app will do
<rww> mortuis99: looks like your windows partition got messed up. That's a Windows support question; ask in ##windows
<rww> mortuis99: sorry, wrong person
<rww> morth_: see above msg
<RequinB4> morth_: in addition to that, know that until a proper shutdown from XP you cannot mount the partition in ubuntu
<CaShMoNey> brianski: for dvd's and making menu's I'd suggest "DeVeDe"
<niklaus> Is there anyway to download all the info pages ?
<CaShMoNey> I think that's what it is
<niklaus> someone help me on this
<morth_> Now how would i go on and do that RequinB4 ?
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Then I have learnt a lot this evening thks to both of you. Last question I think you mentionned something about the iso being stored in a temp file and disappearing after it's burnt? Or did I misinterprit what you said?
<runa> heyas :) I've bought a new lcd 22' monitor but I cannot make it work in 1680x1050 (I get max 1400x1050). Any hints?
<RequinB4> morth_: that's something you'll have to ask ##windows, i was just mentioning that that is your problem from the ubuntu side
<Maizcul> reboot
<morth_> oh alright thanks.
<Seveas> runa, get a videocard that supports 1680x1050?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: that's only if you had chosen to use the burning utility to make your copies of the dvd
<ardchoille> runa: Is the monitor capable of 1680x1050?
<runa> ardchoille: yep, it's the recommended resolution
<Maizcul> its a 22"
<ardchoille> ok
<RyanPrior> I want to have one X instance running for my desktop software, another for a fullscreen game. That way, when an instant message or something pops up, it doesn't pop me out of full screen mode. Can anybody help me do that?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: so no, you made an image of ur dvd that will stay on your hard drive until you manually delete it
<SomeGuy7337> rww: inside of gconf-editor, in /apps/metacity/general/button_layout it lets you set the layout of the buttons and says that you can insert a spacer tag in there to add space between the buttons but no where can i find what that spacer tag is, i have tried multiple things.
<D3RGPS31> how do I uninstall X
<SomeGuy7337> gosh darn it
<D3RGPS31> :D
<fevel> I tried installing Gunz -TheDuel through wine, it installs fine and downloads all the petches. But when I click in play, the screen closes and nothing happens. Has anyone tried running this game?
<SomeGuy7337> rww: i found it
<SomeGuy7337> finally thanks
<SomeGuy7337> i feel so dumb, i over complicated it so much
<mgolisch> fevel: look at wines appdb
<CaShMoNey> D3RGPS31: still don't wanna listen to my suggestion ehh?
<rww> SomeGuy7337: yeah, it's just "spacer". See the example ;)
<D3RGPS31> CaSHMoNey didn't work
<fevel> mgolisch, it didnt help much has a gold rating
<mgolisch> fevel: run from terminal
<RyanPrior> fevel: you might want to ask in #winehq
<CaShMoNey> D3RGPS31: what didn't work?
<D3RGPS31> CaShMoNey init 3
<SomeGuy7337> the spacer tag was "spacer" i tried "|", " ", and many others just did not thinkj that it was that simple
<runa> ardchoille: I don't see any mention of 1400x1050 in the Xorg.0.log file, but the monitor shows a banner recommending to use 1680x1050
<Maizcul> Terminal is coming for me? Run from it, run!
<fevel> ok
<CaShMoNey> D3RGPS31: init 3 only puts you to the command line interface
<fevel> ill try that
<D3RGPS31> CaShMoNey i should have told you, the computer has no keyboard, i connect to it through ssh
<ardchoille> we lost the bot
<Maizcul> !!lost
<CaShMoNey> D3RGPS31: doesn't matter, if you use init 3 it'll make the physical workstation/server go into the cli mode
<rocknroll> how to get the other's username without typing in Xchat
<rocknroll>  how to get the other's username without typing in Xchat
<RequinB4> !repeat
<rocknroll>  how to get the other's username without typing in Xchat while replying
<E4emacs4> you mean nick completion?
<rocknroll> yes
<E4emacs4> just type E4 than tab
<RequinB4> rocknroll: tab
<junk> hi, i've a problem of info pages not being download. So when i read manpages it says refer to info grub. When i do info grub i see the manpage. It is very annoying .How do i download all the info pages ?
<rocknroll> yeah
<CaShMoNey> E4emacs4: but you still have to type in xchat a lil
<rocknroll> E4emacs4,  got it
<E4emacs4> try to type at least 2 or 3 letters of their nick first, then tab
<E4emacs4> :)
<rocknroll> E4emacs4,  can we enable smiles in xchat
<E4emacs4> sometimes you'll have to do TAB several times if theres a lot of people with similar nicks
<CaShMoNey> :P
<rww> junk: you need the -doc package for whatever package you're looking for. For example, grub-doc has the info files for grub
<E4emacs4> the windows xchat has smilies i think
<rocknroll> E4emacs4,
<RequinB4> is ubottu offline?
<junk> rww: how do i install all of them ? i can't go through each one
<CaShMoNey> !wiki
<E4emacs4> RequinB4, yep seems so
<CaShMoNey> lol I'd say so
<CaShMoNey> there it is
<rww> junk: don't know, sorry
<CaShMoNey> !wiki
<CaShMoNey> !whoami
<RequinB4> !botabuse
<Maizcul> !bot died
<RequinB4> just let it go :P
<CaShMoNey> lol
<AndyB> mgolisch, this is my menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m1bf6cb8d but now i get an error 2 Bad file or directory type :( Says Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<exodus_ms> !anything
<Phoenix87> bye!!
<CaShMoNey> AndyB: Umm did you format with journalizing enabled?
<gnutron> junk: install grub-doc
<rww> gnutron: junk wants all the -doc packages for some reason, not just the grub one.
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<ubottu> use @whoami
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<AndyB> CashMoney, What do you mean?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot died
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Last question tonight..... On the DVD I have two files as I told you. The web cam video part isn't correct on the speach (a failure on the part of the friend that did the recording and didn't check it). I have another DVD of the webcam part that is perfect. Can I copy this and replace the bad one on the iso image I have.  Or is this far too complicated. Thks in advance.
<gnutron> rww: i see. ok
<rocknroll> what is delphi??
<AndyB> CashMoney, I just ran the ubuntu installer, didnt see anything about Journalizing
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: If you have an ISO editor, you can
<rocknroll> is delphi is a programming language
<gnutron> junk: open synaptic, choose documention section[s] install as you see fit.
<junk> rocknroll: yes
<junk> gnutron: thanks
<junk> gnutron: command line ?
<jaja921992> Hello?
<rocknroll> junk, for what purpose delphi is maily used?
<gnutron> junk: in term, would be a bit harder
<CaShMoNey> AndyB: well ext3 is indeed a journalized parittion, but if you didn't format it like "mke2fs -j /dev/hda" or whatever then it'll give you that error
<jaja921992> Can I play civilazation 4 and age of empires 3 on this?
<rocknroll> junk, what are al the advantages
<rww> junk: do sudo aptitude, go to doc section, install as you see fit ;-)
<CaShMoNey> jaja921992: I'd suggest googling it, as this isn't a wine channel
<junk> rocknroll: wiki, it is just a better version of pascal
<jaja921992> pascal sucks
<jaja921992> cobol ftw
<rww> !ot | junk, rocknroll, jaja921992
<ubottu> junk, rocknroll, jaja921992: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rocknroll> junk, thanks mate
<AndyB> CaShMoNeY, Ah gah :( Is there no easy way to just set up grub so i can boot from xp internal and ubuntu external?
<E4emacs4> lol rww three birds with one stone eh?
<CaShMoNey> AndyB: You can. Just change the drive boot order in the bios
<CaShMoNey> do a complete install of ubuntu on the external
<hackintosh411> Hi Guys.
<hackintosh411> I need help.
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CaShMoNey> hackintosh411: with?
<badawi> what the hell is the guest account! i need to disable it pronto
<junk>      
<hackintosh411> When installing a theme this yellow box below says, Theme will not look as intended GTK+ engine not installed.
<Maizcul> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CaShMoNey> AndyB: and then change the boot order when you want to use ubuntu
<hackintosh411> What should I do.
<rocknroll> is it possible to hibernate in linux
<exodus_ms> install a theme compatible with your settings
<RequinB4> rocknroll: yes
<CaShMoNey> hackintosh411: Umm install gtk
<rocknroll> RequinB4,  how??
<rww> hackintosh411: install the required gtk theme engine. The creator of the theme you're trying to install should tell you which one.
<junk> TCPMSS     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:SYN,RST tcpmss match 1400:1536 TCPMSS clamp to PMTU
<junk> what is this rule in iptables ?
<CaShMoNey> AndyB: did you get that?
<RequinB4> rocknroll: It should be in the shutdown screen.  If itsnot you probably have an acpi problem
<rocknroll> RequinB4, how can i hibernate
<AndyB> CaShMoNeY, Well when in my bios, under boot and HDD, if i set the USB first, when it booots i get Media Test Failure, check cables and Invalid Partition table, usb is plugged in.
<E4emacs4> !firewall | junk
<ubottu> junk: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<AndyB> CashMoney, you think i should just do a whole fresh install of ubuntu to the external? any specific settings i need when doing so?
<CaShMoNey> AndyB: I think it's cause you didn't format the external correctly
<rocknroll> RequinB4, what is suspend
<mgolisch> AndyB: can you list the files in grub? and what version of grub4dos did you download?
<CaShMoNey> AndyB: yes, do the full install on the usb drive. Then change your boot order. Ubuntu should detect windows
<isleshocky77> I don't know if it was a bad mount, but I now have a remnent directory left where I normally mount an external drive.  I can't delete it or ls. I get this: "ls: cannot access SDO Large: Input/output error"  Any ideas on how to get rid of it?
<mgolisch> AndyB: in some forum posts it says one needs atleast 0.4.4 as in this release some error in the extfs driver was fixed that causes that issue you have
<isleshocky77> ls of it's parent directory returns a listing like this: "d?????????  ? ?    ?       ?                ? SDO Large"
<fevel> please friends, has anyone seen this error? <fevel> please anyone???
<fevel> <fevel> I get this error running from terminal
<fevel> <fevel> fixme:shdocvw:OleInPlaceObject_InPlaceDeactivate (0x13b488)
<fevel> <fevel> fixme:mshtml:HlinkTarget_SetBrowseContext (0x160058)->((nil))
<fevel> <fevel> fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_Close (0x13b488)->(1)
<FloodBot2> fevel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fevel> <fevel> fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
<CaShMoNey> lol
<RequinB4> rocknroll: suspend puts all of your data and current settings into RAM and puts into a minimal power usage mode and locks your screen.  Hibernate is like shut down but put all your setings and data etc on your hard drive (swap)
<CaShMoNey> idiotoso
<AndyB> CashMoney, I shall attempt this
<exodus_ms> did you mean CDO or was it SDO?
<CaShMoNey> idioso
<fevel> sorry
<CaShMoNey> AndyB: Yes.
<gnutron> isleshocky77: you need to chmod 755 the-directory/  sudo may need to preceed the command.
<CaShMoNey> AndyB: when it comes to installing bootload "grub" make sure you select your external drive
<mgolisch> i thought the bios doenst support usb boot?
<CaShMoNey> so it doesn't touch windows
<mgolisch> hows that gona work out?
<grendal_prime> do i need to use session_start() anymore?
<junk> What is this rule in iptables , it comes default by ubuntu ? "TCPMSS     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:SYN,RST tcpmss match 1400:1536 TCPMSS clamp to PMTU"
<CaShMoNey> mgolisch: the newer systems do
<isleshocky77> gnutron: "chmod: cannot access `SDO Large': Input/output error"
<grendal_prime> i would assume that i do not.
<emilien> i just installed arch on other partion but ubunu grub didin't pick it up what i add to grub file ?
<CaShMoNey> isleshocky77: it's just a mount point. Are you root?
<CaShMoNey> arch what?
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Sorry just seen your reply. What is the repo called for iso editing???
<CaShMoNey> I think ISO Master would work
<isleshocky77> CaShMoNey: It's directory which was create as a mount point for my external drive automatically.  Now the drive is not mounted and that's left.  Found it because when I mount the drive it now mounts as 'SDO Large-1'
<exodus_ms> are you running a mail server?
<mgolisch> AndyB: make sure you used atleast grub4dos 0.4.4 as this should eliminate the problem you are seeing
<AndyB> Mgolisch, grr i would have 0.4.3, just one build off
<mgolisch> :)
<AndyB> Ill download the latest now and just replace the files except for the menu.lst
<mgolisch> yeah its confusing the new builds are at the bottom of the page
<mgolisch> AndyB: yeah
<mgolisch> :)
<emilien> CaShMoNey,  arch linux
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoney: I will try and find it. Thks.  Incidently I am trying now to make an identical copy of a DVD film I bought to see if it works, but I think something strange has happened. I will report back in a while if you don't mind? Let me know if you have had enough of me today OK???
<AndyB> mgolisch, just updated it to a win_bin 1.0.1 version, rebooting
<vitamin-carrot> good morning
<vitamin-carrot> quick question
<RequinB4> My HDD LED keeps flickering every 4 seconds.  Can i ignore this as normal operation?
<Erealz> hi their guys
<RequinB4> !hi
<vitamin-carrot> i need to replace my mounted /dos hdd with a new one after i transfere everything across
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: some dvd copies are copyprotected, meaning that they are encoded with a security feature to prevent copying. I only know of one program, and that's for windows, and it's called "AnyDVD"
<CaShMoNey> RequinB4: Yeah, ignore it unless your system starts to be irresponsive
<badawi> what's the default password for the guest account?
<AndyB> mgolisch, no change, same error about filesystem
<mgolisch> hm
<Mohero> RequinB4: I think you can, yes, there's lots of things that will read/write to your disk even if you think the system is "idle"
<Maizcul> guest?
<isleshocky77> CaShMoNey, gnutron: any other ideas?
<FiremanEd>   
<FiremanEd> aaal
<eternalswd> gedit segfaults for me when I try to run it in intrepid.  sudo gedit works fine.  anyone know a fix?
<Erealz> I need some help. Im a freelance computer tech and one of my client is in need of a router with about 8 ports can someone recommend a good one?
<thetrav> ok, so is there any way for me to shut down X and not have it automatically restart?
<badawi> Maizcul: click on gdm user switcher there's guest session, it creates a giest account
<vitamin-carrot> Erealz: wot coutry are you in?
<RequinB4> Mohero CaShMoNey: I'm just paranoid every since i found out beagle wouldn't stop indexing my hard drive
<AndyB> mgolisch, also i dont have any option to boot from usb in my boot options if i hit F12 it doesnt list usb but if i go into BIOS and Boot, its in there. but same thing, it wont boot even if i set it to boot usb first
<thetrav> I should qualify that... I want it to star if I reboot the computer, but until then I don't need it running
<thetrav> s/star/start
<vitamin-carrot> Erealz: I would recomend netgear
<CaShMoNey> RequinB4: it just means your computer is caching programs into ram.
<Erealz> nyc
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: I think you are right again as it won't read the copy I made an error came up. I did the copy as you said and it went thru it very quickly,  unlike earlier. In fact the film original film is 6.5gb and its only copied  174 mib which is only probably the title????? Any ideas??
<Erealz> usa
<isleshocky77> CaShMoNey, gnutron: Nevermind, figured it out.  Ran umount on it as a suggestion in a post in google.
<Mohero> thetrav: you only want to shutdown X for the current session?
<Erealz> could you linkmeup
<AndyB> mgolisch, Should i just do the full reinstall of Ubuntu onto the drive, that way it should install grub like it did the first time. I will just need to keep the usb plugged in. I will want to change that, but it can be done once i get it all working again
<RequinB4> CaShMoNey: I didn't think the light went off when RAM was acessed?
<eternalswd> Erealz, netgear has had load issues for me whenever I had used them, I'd go with linksys
<Mohero> thetrav: you can go into a console (CTRL + ALT + F1 ) then once logged in, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<gggggggggg> how do i install a webcam
<thetrav> Mohero, I want to shut down X for all sessions... I've got the computer in the kitchen and no peripherals plugged in to it...  Really I should have set it up different, but to save myself time I'd like to just turn off X
<gggggggggg> cheese just closes
<Erealz> welll on newegg all I find is 4 port ones?...
<CaShMoNey> RequinB4: well it has to cache from hd to ram
<RequinB4> CaShMoNey: ah. thx
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: that's weird
<roco324234543345> How do I install a jdbc driver for MSSQL?
<vitamin-carrot> Erealz: http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=423
<badawi> !guest
<Mohero> thetrav: ok, in that case you can install sysv-rc-conf and remove "GDM" from startup, then you can run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" when you want it
<exodus_ms> RequinB4> take a terminal and type 'top' or 'sudo apt-get install htop' then you can see exactly what is going on
<tripzero> I have an interesting problem.... I need to take a package list (via gpkg -l) from a very slimmed down version of feisty, diff it against intrepids default packages, and remove the packages that aren't in the feisty version...
<tripzero> can anyone help me with that ?
<thetrav> thanks mohero
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: Glad you are of the same opinion. It all went too quickly compared to the earlier one. I wonder what could have happened. Do you think its a problem of the protection on the DVD?
<Mohero> thetrav: no problem.
<CaShMoNey> tripzero: I think ubuntu will only update what it has on it's system already
<exodus_ms> have you tried 'dd ing' the disc?
<RequinB4> exodus_ms: Thx, run htop all the time :P.
<roco324234543345> hello.........Could someone tell me how to install a MSSQL jdbc driver in ubuntu?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: it's a good possibility
<exodus_ms> RequinB4> just thought you could check htop to see if any hdd indexing from beagle was going on
<RequinB4> exodus_ms: Actually no, but you reminded me to disable the clamav daemon, thx :)
<exodus_ms> RequinB4> cool
<irpapabear> hello all
<RequinB4> !hi
<davelbarton> I have installed VirtualBox with a Windows guest on an Ubuntu intrepid host.  After a long, long time working on the installation, I got it to work; now, however, none of the disks attached to the USB work.  I have tried several, so I don't think the disk is bad.  It has to be somewhere in the system after VirtualBox was in.  Can someone knowledgeable in both VirtualBox and ubuntu help me get my disk back?  When I try to access it, it g
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: i'd make an image just like earlier, like that one guy said. And then do the process like the last one we did
<badawi> davelbarton: free version of virtualbox doesn't support USB devices
<FreeFull> I compiled a kernel .deb and when I try to install it, I get an error (output from dpkg showing the error: http://pastebin.com/m15d36553 )
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: I think it's a permissions problem
<davelbarton> I downloaded the full, non-free version, badawi.
<davelbarton> Besides, this is in the host system, not the guest.
<davelbarton> How so, Cashmoney?
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: I installed the OSE version, and it works just fine. Don't know about the usb thing, but I'm guessing it's a permissions thing
<eternalswd> Erealz, from my experience a linksys 4 port router + linksys 5 port switch is still faster than a single netgear router.
<kernando> Can anyone help? i cant click on pretty much anything when i open a folder or any programs! i have to use my keyboard. but i know my mouse works because ive tried it on other partitions and it works a little bit on this one
<CaShMoNey> You're running the virtualbox under root or under your username?
<davelbarton> Thanks for the guess, Cashmoney.
<CaShMoNey> well I mean with "Sudo"
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: I wrote down everything we did earlier and copied it to the letter. I was mystified when it copied so quickly. I will try remaking the iso image and see if it does the same so quickly OK? Be back soon.
<FreeFull> I compiled a kernel .deb and when I try to install it, I get an error (output from dpkg showing the error: http://pastebin.com/m15d36553 )
<davelbarton> Under my username.
<exodus_ms> !patient
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: okay
<davelbarton> (CashMoney: under my user name.)
<E4emacs4> where do you get the non-free version of virtualbox ?
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: right opening a console and open virtualbox using sudo
<CaShMoNey> see if it works, if so, then it's definitely a permissions thing
<Doller> hey
<Doller> emeras
<Doller> :*
<davelbarton> Cashmoney, I'll try that.  However, I must point out that the USB is down even when VirtualBox is not operating.
<EmeraS> :)))
<irpapabear> he should have the partitions or drives mount before he run vbox...yes
<Doller> how are you ?
<Maizcul> lol, my battery takes 1 hr 30 to charge, and lasts 30 mins xD
<FreeFull> I compiled a kernel .deb and when I try to install it, I get an error (output from dpkg showing the error: http://pastebin.com/m15d36553 ) Anyone willing to help?
<Doller> EmeraS u are my girfriend yeah ?
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: even with the vm isn't running? Then you must add it your fstab using the UUID
<EmeraS> No
<EmeraS> ;]
<Doller> why ?
<E4emacs4> !ot
<Doller> :*
<Maizcul> !ot
<Doller> !ot
<roco324234543345> hi...........does anyone know how to install MSSQL JDBC DRIVERS in ubuntu?
<E4emacs4> ubottu down again?!
<RequinB4> This is ridiculous
<Maizcul> Dead bot is dead.
<RequinB4> On a lighter note, can someone tell me how to show icons on my desktop?
<Doller> EmeraS i think u have nice ass
<CaShMoNey> Supybot probably banned itself LOL
<Doller> :)
<ubuntoRoxx> Hi. i have downloaded eclipse package. where can i put it so that all users can use it?
<archangelpetro> can anyone tell me the latest version of blender in the ubuntu repositories?
<CaShMoNey> latest or the stablest?
<CaShMoNey> lol
<irpapabear> trick question
<eternalswd> archangelpetro, just check http://packages.ubuntu.com run a search for blender
<davelbarton> ChashMonkey, when I tried that just now, VirtualBox came up, but did not know what machine was available (under my user name) or which disk was assigned.
<Maizcul> !dead
<keithclark> dax_roc, ok, works on XP.
<davelbarton> (cashmoney, sorry --- my fingers slipped)
<Guest47799> Alright dudes.  Have looked on ubuntu forums and cannot find an easy newbie fix for this. My Logitech QuickCam Messenger no longer works since upgrade to Intrepid. Any easy ideas that 1) cost nothing (don't want to replace camera as I am sure it still works) and 2) are easy for a numpty to implement. Ta for advice.
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: so you navigate to the virtual box you have installed already
<Saga_> Can somebody guide me to the right direction?  How do I install Mobloquer.  I looked at the forums -- There's no luck.  Still get the errors on the console.
<zbyszek> hi can you tell what can i do with .par2 files?
<Maizcul> zbyszek: whatever you want
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: It has done exactly the same as the last time and very quickly. If you are interested to carry on with this theme I can pastebin the results of the desktop. I still have the original one we did earlier tonight to be able to compare with the 2 latest ones. Also I have another repo installed which should allow me to iso copy a DVD but it takes a long while. This may interest you too. Confirm first though as you have been h
<Maizcul> Wall of text crits you for 99999
<dick-richardson> how do I remove the subdirectory listing from an ls -R? I want the files IN the subdirectory...just not the directory itself
<dewente> hello, vmware stops working in my ubuntu's pc ! help
<badawi> CaShMoNey: virtualbox has the sticky flag on and user should be in the group vboxuser or something like that to use it. so it's already running as root
<dick-richardson> dewente, since the kernel upgrade?
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: it really depends on what it's meant to do. Give me the url to the pastebin
<dewente> dick-richardson, i not sure of
<Steven2> hmm
<davelbarton> From a sudo, I can't.  It doesn't see them.  I'm sure there is some switch I could use to make the sudo version look at the .VirtualBox directory in my own folder, but I don't know what it is offhand.
<davelbarton> (CashMoney, the previous was for you.)
<davelbarton> Cashmoney and Badawi:  I'm already in vboxusers.
<dick-richardson> run vmware-server from the terminal...paste the output into pastebin and paste that link here
<Steven2> hi :)
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: yes, upon installation, you should automatically be added. But I really think there's no mount point for you to mount to.
<dewente> ok
<Maizcul>  /afk
<CaShMoNey> There must be a mount point
<irpapabear> agrees
<davelbarton> CashMoney, a mount point for VirtualBox?
<CaShMoNey> no
<dick-richardson> anyone know how to just list files in an ls listing?\
<CaShMoNey> for your system
<irpapabear> no
<CaShMoNey> for the usb
<kernando> hmmm has anyone ever had trouble with their mouse and the clicking?
<davelbarton> CashMoney, there is a mount point for the usb disk, at /media/disk.  This worked before installing VirtualBox.
<irpapabear> ls -f
<DavidCanarias> Cant find the URL for pastebin can anyone help please?
<dewente> dick-richardson, command no found
<CaShMoNey> irpapabear: Umm a suggest, add the persons' name infront of the statement ;)
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: a quick way to find it, google
<keithclark> dax_roc, No worries....working in Linux is like applying bandaids to hardware.....nothing ever works quite right.
<CaShMoNey> keithclark: no yet anyways.
<CaShMoNey> cause it's constantly being updated
<irpapabear> sowwy
<archangelpetro> ok. maybe fedora was better
<zizo> Hi all
<CaShMoNey> fedora blows
<CaShMoNey> lol
<dewente> hello, vmware stops working in my ubuntu's pc ! help
<irpapabear> hey ya zizo
<zizo> I've a little problem with a chroot
<badawi> where's the bot?
<CaShMoNey> it died
<tripzero> CaShMoNey: i've tried doing an update from feisty to gutsy to hardy to interpid, but I ended up with no sound :(.  not to mention, I was to remix intrepid in a more slimmed and niche specific way like I was able to do with feisty...
<tripzero> s/was/want
<zizo> The real ubuntu has the right time, with Europe/Rome as timezone, but also with local in clock. The same conf in chroot, but here it seems that "local" doesen't do anything
<robert__> how can i load wow on my ubunto system?
<keithclark> CaShMoNey, enough time has passed.  When will it be ready?
<tripzero> robert__: apt-get install wine
<irpapabear> robert why would U want to
<robert__> cause i like to play it with my buddies at work
<badawi> DavidCanarias: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<zizo> So my chroot has +1 hour
<CaShMoNey> keithclark: Umm I'm sorry, i've answered so many people already. What was wrong?
<DavidCanarias> badawi: Many thks.
<l3d> how would increase the ram of dosbox?
<keithclark> CaShMoNey, see?  So many problems!  Serial to USB problems here
<irpapabear> ppl still use dosbox???
<dick-richardson> dewente, type vmware....see if that brings anything up
<Saga_> I'm struggling with MoBlock.  How do I install MoBlock?  It's not in Synpathetic (sp).
<robert__> can someone help coach me thourgh it, this is my first ubuntu operating system and i'm alittle retarded on doing it
<CaShMoNey> l3d: well that's the funny thing. Dos only works with 1mb per process
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: here is the link :  Sorry for the delay finding it:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/81065/
<badawi> irpapabear: i still play king quest space quest and leisure suit larry :p
<l3d> well this game  says needs 13mb am i am only using 10
<zizo> The real ubuntu has the right time, with Europe/Rome as timezone, but also with local in clock. The same conf in chroot, but here it seems that "local" doesen't do anything
<irpapabear> saga try google ipblock
<zizo> So my chroot has +1 hour
<Maizcul> back
<nbeebo> !1337
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: it's because that image already exists and it tried to put the image into ram
<CaShMoNey> DavidCanarias: try renaming your ISO image
<CaShMoNey> in the command
<davelbarton> CashMoney, any more thoughts?
<CaShMoNey> for installing a complete copy of ubuntu only on the usb drive?
<davelbarton> Cashmoney, no, just to make the disk accessible at all under the Ubuntu host.
<badawi> davelbarton: try samba
<kernando> Hey, im having problems clicking on things with my mouse, but the problems only lie withing programs and inside fodlers i can clikc on programs but once they start i have to resort to using my keyboard.. is there any way to fix this?
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: oh, that's right lol. .sorry
<CaShMoNey> badawi: umm no.
<kernando> also i am using 8.04 if thats a help?
<davelbarton> No problem, Cashmoney.
<DavidCanarias> CaShMoNey: I renamed the first iso image I made and filed it in videos.  Are you saying then it still remembers the other one although renamed and filed in another place?  You did mention something earlier to me about storing the iso???
<techqbert> Client: Ubuntu 8.10 Server: OpenSolaris 101b.  When I ls on this machine on a mounted CIFS share, ls will output the same file many times although only one copy exists.  This doesn't happen with my other ubuntu machine that mounts by NFS.  Anybody have this problem before?
<badawi> CaShMoNey: could work, he'll have it as a shared drive
<CaShMoNey> badawi: if it's unaccessible in the host machine, there is no way samba will fix it
<kernando> its been like this for a while now ive considered reinstalling ubuntu but i dont want to lose all my information
<badawi> CaShMoNey: it's the other way around i believe
<kernando> such as installed programs and saved preferences in my programs playlists etc
 * badawi is checking the logs
<exodus_ms> backup /home and or /etc
<CaShMoNey> badawi: it's not a shared drive though. It's on the Host computer
<CaShMoNey> and it isn't able to access it
<CaShMoNey> so if it's not an accessible share, then how is it a workaround?
<bender1337> Hi i have ubuntu 8.10 and it keeps freezing randomly i thinks it my xorg.conf file but don't know what to change.
<eeboy__> I am trying to install PHP5 but libapache-mod-php5 doesn't seem to be in the repositories... any suggestions?
<davelbarton> Exactly, badawi; I can get to my main disk fine, but the USB disk is dead.
<coppro> Compiz is making my nonfocused windows have a slight transparency to them; this is irritating as I don't like it and it slows my computer down; how do I disable it
<davelbarton> Interestingly, my palm pilot still is able to backup through the USB.
<undeclaredx> Hey all.. fresh install of 8.10, compiz/nviida drivers working and what not... I want to get that desktop cube thing worknig (where you can rotate it and go to the next desktop), is there a good guide I can find?
<kansan> is there a way on thunderbird for ubuntu hardy to .... do the 'archive' functionality that gmail does if you're logged into their web app?  if so, how?
<undeclaredx> eeboy__ - apt-get install php5 should do everything, including that
<undeclaredx> and install it.
<roco324234543345> would someone please tell me how to install MSSQL JDBC drivers ?
<coppro> undeclaredx: if the drivers are working, you should be able to turn that on in the settings manager
<undeclaredx> eeboy__ - ideally, apt-get install apache php5 mysql-server
<undeclaredx> that would be LAMP
<badawi> davelbarton: so your problem is not with Vbox it's with mounting the usb disk to ubuntu
<undeclaredx> coppro - where though, which one?
<jabop> Hi, I'm trying to stop "HTTP Cache Cleaner..." from launching. How can I stop this? I'm running 8.10
<undeclaredx> desktop cube?
<coppro> yeah
<coppro> also, rotate cube probably
<undeclaredx> okay but
<undeclaredx> how do I rotate it and what not
<coppro> you change the settings in rotate cube
<undeclaredx> oh
<undeclaredx> done
<undeclaredx> haha
<undeclaredx> ctrl-alt-mouse1
<undeclaredx> geez
<FloodBot2> undeclaredx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eeboy__> undeclaredx: Thanks... I'll give that a shot
<davelbarton> Exactly, badawi, but only *after* VirtualBox was installed.
<DrX> does Linux have an easy NTBackup equivalent that let you backup your entire OS drive to a share on an NTFS USB drive on a Windows share?
<E4emacs4> will the non-free Virtualbox expire after a certain time or something?
<rebort> hello guys
<davelbarton> badawi: I can't draw a cause - effect relationship between the two, but my intuition says it is there.
<bender1337> hi rebort
<kernando> `Q`1E
<davelbarton> Badawi and Cashmoney: the USB Disk worked before VirtualBox went on, and did not afterwards.
<kernando> oops sorry
<badawi> davelbarton: is it ntfs?
<rebort> i get always the error: [dvd-slideshow] ERROR during mplex execution! from mandvd. does any body know how to solve this bug?
<kernando> also i never had these problems until installed things for compize
<kernando> compiz*
<badawi> davelbarton: can us see it with lsusb
<El_Rigolo> allez
<undeclaredx> eeboy__ - that will install php, apache, mysql, and get it all working.. you can add phpmyadmin too if you like
<El_Rigolo> Bonne nuit a tous =)
<kernando> but i cannot find anything online
<kernando> not on gooogle
<rebort> was someone able to run mandvd without any errors????
<davelbarton> Badawi, I believe it is FAT32.  That's the usual default for external drives these days, for universality.  However, I'm not completely sure.
<E4emacs4> will the non-free Virtualbox expire after a certain time or something?
<badawi> E4emacs4: read the license
<eeboy__> undeclaredx: It looks like it installed... although it doesn't seem to be interpreting my test php file
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: I'd use fdisk to check the partition id is correct and then if it isn't, change it to ext3 if there is one
<badawi> davelbarton: can you see it with lsusb?
<Maizcul> Riddle me this, Riddle me that, Who's afraid of the big black bat?
<E4emacs4> badawi, i skimmed over it, but didnt see anything about it expiring or disabling
<davelbarton> Badawi, I don't believe so.
<CaShMoNey> Maizcul: <--Loves Batman :P
<Mustinet> i have installed samba, and  other systems are see my computer(windows) in shared networks. but i'm not see windows computer in networks
<Maizcul> To be honest, I just enjoy riddles :P
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: also, I've read something about usb drives having to be formatted in vfat 16
<badawi> CaShMoNey: seems more serious than that, he can't see the device as a whole, not just the filesystem
<rebort> damn it!
<Maizcul> !dead
<CaShMoNey> badawi: then I'd check your cables
<CaShMoNey> his*
<badawi> and power
<rebort> i get piss off
<CaShMoNey> yup yup
<rebort> pissed
<rebort> :-)
<rebort> sry
<CaShMoNey> rebort for what?
<rebort> mandvd makes me sick
<Maizcul> devede ftw
<rebort> i tried and tried and tried to make it run
<davelbarton> Cashmoney: no, fdisk cannot find it.  However, it appears on the file browser without an eject symbol beside it.
<rebort> but there is a bug
<davelbarton> Cashmoney, a time after trying to get to it, I get a org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: error.
<Maizcul> POBKAC
<rebort> I get always the error: [dvd-slideshow] ERROR during mplex execution!
<Maizcul> Problem occurs between keyboard and chair.
<rebort> haha
<davelbarton> Cashmoney, note: the problem occurs with all my USB ports, all my USB to disk cables (I have 3) and all my usb disks.
<Maizcul> Reinstall USB Drivers?
<rebort> I'm lucky. so it's not my fault - I'm standing
<linux_> k
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: Hmm sounds to me like the drivers for your usb went somewhere
<mbcudmore> Question: Is it new that processes can become uninterruptible and freeze my system? Firefox 3.4 does this often to me on Ubuntu 8.10.
<peterloorke> i'm having the same problem with Mustinet, windows machines in my network can see my computer but i can't, any advice?
<davelbarton> I can check this.  But note my Palm Pilot still backs up.
<Maizcul> It's from all the porno you leave open
<badawi> davelbarton: did you try rebooting? or restarting dbus?
<Maizcul> Less of that open in firefox and you should be fine
<irpapabear> lol
<badawi> dbus is a service in ubuntu right? sorry my first week of ubuntu
<rebort> peterloorke disable all firewalls and bring up all network services
<kernando> should i reinstall my drivers for my mouse or something? how would i do that!!!!
<peterloorke> it's already done rebort
<rebort> what's about the network services?
<Maizcul> kernando: 1) uninstall them, 2) install theam
<CaShMoNey> but I thought you just said that nothing USB works?
<nbeebo> why does conky cover up my desktop icons?
<Maizcul> them^
<Saga_> Anybody here use Moblock?  This is seriously annoying me.
<peterloorke> i can see machines, and those names but i can't get any other information except the machine names P
<mbcudmore> unhelpful
<kernando> oh gee why didnt i think of that
<peterloorke> their* i mean
<afief> mbcudmore, the fact that an application can make your *system* unusable is a bug in the system, a bug report would be helpful
<rebort> do you have apache installed?
<peterloorke> no
<afief> mbcudmore, you should try to ssh in remotely to see if the bug lies in xorg or somewhere else... the "system" is rather huge
<badawi> davelbarton: paste the output of lsusb -v
<rebort> hmm
<nil>  the way... how do I remove the landscape.canonical commercial from my login message?
<badawi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mbcudmore> afief, i'll try next time it happens/
 * nil is quite shocked do see such a commercial message at login....
<peterloorke> also Mustinet can't see machines under workgroup
<davelbarton> badawi, sorry about the delay --- my dog went bananas.  Yes, I have rebooted many times.  I haven't tried just manually restarting dbus.
<afief> mbcudmore, good luck. my brother had this problem today, turned out it was a race condition when gtk programs(in my case pidgin) open too many windows too quickly
<jabop>  Hi, I'm trying to stop "HTTP Cache Cleaner..." from launching. How can I stop this? I'm running 8.10
<kernando> Maizcul, thanks for acknowledging me at least lol oh god
<badawi> davelbarton: paste the output of lsusb -v  to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<davelbarton> Cashmoney, I meant to say that none of the UDB *disks* work.  The Palm Pilot works.
<rebort> peterloorke is sharing activated? hdd setup for sharing?
<robert__> what does deb mean?
<dimedo> hi, i configured a german keyboard driver in System/Administation/Keyboard. now if i boot up, the correct driver is still shown up but an US layout is used. but if i then restart xserver, the correct german layout is used. the problem is only related to x, in the framebuffer consoles the german driver is loaded all the time
<peterloorke> ummmmm.. i guess i don't know
<rebort> deb is the abreviation for debian
<peterloorke> how can i be sure if that's activated or not?
<robert__> rebort, k, what the hell is that?
<Maizcul> Debian? All this time I thought it was for Deborah!
<irpapabear> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ipblock-graphical-ip-blocker.html
<digitalfiz> omg me too Maizcul!
<rebort> debian=deborah/Jan
<justizin1> is xen Dom0 support in Ubuntu 8.10, or only kvm?  I installed ubuntu-xen-desktop and rebooted, new kernel is the one that booted, but xm throws errors.
<irpapabear> oops
<MonthOLDpickle> Is there a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<mbcudmore> thanks afief. it is frustrating that I cannot force kill such "uninterruptible" apps. i've reduced the problem at least by not opening several apps at system startup, but i think the flash plugin may be involved. I'll try ssh and may do a bug report later.
<davelbarton> Doing that now, badawi.
<justizin1> MonthOLDpickle: yep
<MonthOLDpickle> For intel?
<irpapabear> that link was for U saga
<CaShMoNey> I think I know what's the problem
<mgolisch> MonthOLDpickle: yeah
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: search for usbutils
<peterloorke> btw windows machines can access my computer in the same network
<afief> mbcudmore, wait, is it that you can't kill the process or that the system freezes?
<robert__> how do you tell what kind of system you have, edgy-dapper-or breezy?
<mgolisch> MonthOLDpickle: on the download page select 64bit
<davelbarton> Usbutils?  OK.   Let me paste, then I'll do that.
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: "apt-cache search usbutils"
<MDWailes> server -ssl irc.ruffdogs.com 6670
<mgolisch> robert__: lsb_release -a
<mbcudmore> can't kill the process, so can't run the application (firefox) and other apps begin to become unintteruptible and freeze as well. so I restart.
<Maizcul> !ot
<rebort> go to the harddrive you want to acces and check the properties in the context menu peeterlorke
<Maizcul> dead bot is still dead
<irpapabear> !ot
<CaShMoNey> lol
<ramen> hi ^^ i've activated "animations add-on" in ccsm but the animations aren't happening... is there something else i need to do to get them to work?
<afief> mbcudmore, sounds like something is using up insane amounts of memory... you might want to add a memory meter to your task panel(system monitor applet in gnome)
<peterloorke> haa you mean windows machine's hdd?
<dewente> hello, vmware stops working in my ubuntu's pc ! help
<Maizcul> ramen: Give them a pay rise.
<ramen> haha
<lovinglinux> Hi. Does someone know a cli app that can display reminders in the system notification baloons?
<afief> mbcudmore, the best way to kill a process is sudo kill -9 pid(not sure you need sudo, but it doesn't hurt if you know your pid)
<ChamPro> I'm having an issue connecting to a Samba share (my NAS), though I can connect to a different Samba share (on my server). The "Connect to" dialog does not connect and it seems that it's disregarding capitalization. So the share I want is Volume_2, but in the dialog it insists on saying volume_2
<davelbarton> I have been interrupted (very important interrupt).
<mbcudmore> afief, will do. sometimes  the system even refuses to shut down because the process can't be stopped.
<davelbarton> ChainMoney, I'll check for usbutils.
<peterloorke> it's ok, i'm sure about thw windows machi$ne's sharing options cuz i can see the same computer by an another windows machine
<davelbarton> Thanks, everyone, for help and advice.
<badawi> bye
<davelbarton> And I'll get that pasted of you're around, badawi.
<CaShMoNey> davelbarton: I love how you get my name wrong every time
<afief> mbcudmore, that sounds like something's written in one of those stupid over-used "uninteruptible" code sections... I hate it when people use too many of those
<ramen> i've offered the effects double salary but they're still not working.  anyone else have an idea?
<mbcudmore> afief, uninteruptible is a keyword in the source code? ingenious.
<Maizcul> ramen: Company Cars?
<rebort> peterloorke: it depends on which machine you want to connect to
<badawi> how can i set the "default session" to be gnome for new users? i installed lxde and that seems to have taken over. now if a i create a new user, when they login, it would be a lxde session not a gnome session
<afief> mbcudmore, yeah something like that, for example in a database you want some stuff to either fully execute or not at all, but it should be VERY small sections and VERY well checked code
<mrmike> Question, trying to install ubuntu from CD I get the sr0 error, I've since installed using the mini iso but just curious, what caused it not to like my dvd rom? It's an adopted Lightscribe DVD burner from an old HP machine
<ramen> maizcul: nope, they don't need cars.  or something
<ramen> maizcul: something about a paper plane?  idk
<rebort> peterloorke did it work?
<rob> anyone mind helping me get an epson stylus 7000F's scanner working in ubuntu?
<peterloorke> rebort: hmmmm.. but the computer which i want to connect is accessable from another windows machine. but i can't connect via ubuntu
<peterloorke> i can see it's name under workgroup but when i clicked on it there's nothing in that
<Linuxnoob100> is there a way to automatically detect my router? im hard wired. ubuntu server 8.04
<mgolisch> Linuxnoob100: just configure the network with dhcp
<ChamPro> I get the same case error when I just type it into Nautilus smb://10.1.1.5/Volume_2 changes to volume_2 when the password dialog comes up
<Linuxnoob100> how?
<rebort> peterloorke do you want to access from your linux machine your windows machine or the other way round?
<nbeebo> how come some things get invicible behind other transparent things on my desktop?
<nbeebo> i can make screenshot if u want
<mgolisch> Linuxnoob100: edit the /etc/network/interfaces file, documentation can be found in man interfaces
<peterloorke> rebort: i want to connect a windows machine from my linux computer
<lovinglinux> Why this channel always have 1210 users?
<rob> Anyone know where i can get drivers for the Epson Stylus CX7000F multifunction 's scanner?  Epson doesnt seem to make them available.  Any packages out there?
<nbeebo> because some people got thier names registered i guess
<ChamPro> related issue, why does the option to connect to a SMB share in Midnight Commander come up on my server (Ubuntu Server) but not on my desktop (Ubuntu as well)
<peterloorke> i can connect linux computer from a windows machine already. i want the other way
<zetheroo> ﻿I am trying to get a GTK theme to work in Ubuntu without messing up Firefox ... and there is a readme with the package but the Firefox file I am supposed to edit does not exist on my system ....
<lovinglinux> nbeebo: makes sense. but this number never change.
<rebort> peterloorke in that case you need to install the apache client
<nbeebo> lovinglinux, never? propaganda lol
<peterloorke> allright then i can install it via synaptic right?
<nbeebo> why does this happen? http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Screenshot.png
<rebort> peterloorke wait!
<lovinglinux> nbeebo: yep lol
<calwig> does anyone know how to use clive??
<nbeebo> !clive
<__mikem> i have a question. When you fix it so you boot linux from a thumb drive, does the /home area exist on the thumb drive as well?
<rebort> sorry peterloorke, i was wrong. of course not apache, samba. you need samba client/samba server
<rebort> it depends on what you want to do
<nbeebo> someone made so i cant use !commands
<lovinglinux> gtodo
<n2diy> What is the current version of CVS?
<peterloorke> hey i was wondering that actually lol i already have samba installed.
<peterloorke> i'm trying to connect by samba
<calwig> nbeebo: seems like clive isnt available thanks
<ChamPro> n2diy: current as in newest CVS version or current as in newest in the Ubuntu repositories?
<rebort> but best is will be to have a look at the ubuntu wiki
<nbeebo> why does this happen?:  http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Screenshot.png sorry for long link
<nbeebo> calwig, np lol
<rdw200169> __mikem: it doesn't have to
<peterloorke> ye sactually i looked there before but i'l check one more time thanks for everything rebort
<btoogood> hey there all
<aboSamoor> Hi, I installed ubuntu-desktop. I want to uninstall gnome so I can it faster on my PIII, any idea ?
<nbeebo> yo man
<__mikem> rdw200169: but can it? as in, could it be like a live CD that you can write to?
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cvs&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<rebort> peterloorke: easy :-)
<calwig> nbeebo: :)
<ChamPro> nbeebo: looks like the Blackbox bar is overtop of AVN
<rebort> you have many options to do what you want to do..............
<etale> hi all, I just insttalled kubuntu on a friends computer, and ethernet doesn't seem to be working
<nbeebo> champro; its tint2.. it rox.. lol... but cant u have it on the same level so to speak?
<etale> it worked for a moment and then quit
<rdw200169> __mikem: why not just install ubuntu *to* a usb drive
<ChamPro> aboSamoor: you could install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage... you can install it using Synaptic
<etale> default gateway isn't assigned i noticed
<Scunizi> How do I determin what driver my webcam is successfully using?
<__mikem> rdw200169: isn't that what that thing does
<rdw200169> __mikem: there are some big problems with using thumbdrives, though,
<Saga_> Anybody experiencing issues with MoBlock Updating?
<rebort> you can also use ssh. but then you need to install open-ssh server
<__mikem> rdw200169: :( what kind
<nbeebo> abosamoor: aptitude search gnome and uninstall everything with gnome in its name i guess, or www.google.com for uninstall gnome
<rdw200169> __mikem: b/c thumbdrives have a certain # of reads/writes that they can do, before they fry
<etale> can someone please help?
<alabamahit> I cant seem to restor my MBR on windows i formated the hard drive that ubuntu was on...but now the grub is loading still...
<Maizcul> !dead
<rdw200169> __mikem: they don't last forever...
<ChamPro> nbeebo: no idea, but probably not. Maybe you can move tint2 to a different part of the screen
 * blobX hi all where does network managers saves infor about network (like IP adr netmask and gw) ?
<n2diy> ChamPro, Ubuntu versions don't conform to CVS versions? Uck. InuitiveNipple ok, thanks
<jordo2323> etale, pull up a terminal and ping 4.2.2.2
<ChamPro> n2diy: they do, but the repositories aren't updated that often
<btoogood> hey there just a question, i installed ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and it wouldnt connect to the internet ia my modem router not even with the live cd, ut with hardy no problems i can connect any ideas would it be safe to upgrade via the update manager
<__mikem> rdw200169: thats a bummer. Is that true for all flash memory?
<rdw200169> __mikem: thumbdrives will always be good for storing files and such
<nbeebo> ChamPro, dammit.. well ill set it on left side, thanks for help!
<rob> backport repository to use while in interpid?
<rdw200169> __mikem: just not running an OS, because the OS will perform a billion reads/writes a day (exaggeration)
<\Kira> What is the partitioner option that says :Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" mean? Whats LVM? This is during the installation
<ChamPro> n2diy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/cvs
<n2diy> ChamPro, Ok on that, whatever is fairly current compared to what Ubuntu 5.05 is offeringf.
<rdw200169> __mikem: same problem presents itself when using a thumbdrive as a swap file for windows
<etale> jordo2323 I got a reply from some addres icmp_seq destination host unreachable
<ChamPro> n2diy: though it really depends on what Ubuntu version you're running
<__mikem> rdw200169: that really sucks. It would have been really cool if i could just cary my entire linux environment in my pocket
<rdw200169> __mikem: it's not the same for all flash media, you have to check the specs for each individual device
<zaza86> #ubuntu.chat.it
<nbeebo> how can i stop conky from covering my gnome desktop icons?
<btoogood> anyone
<rdw200169> __mikem: you could try using a usb hard drive
<lauren_> hi
<Maizcul> nbeebo: close conky
<zaza86> #ubuntu-it-chat
<rdw200169> __mikem: it would be slow, though
<jordo2323> etale: You don't have a connection....  ifconfig eth0
<nbeebo> maizcul, thanks for help but that will prob. close conky :S
<jordo2323> etale, ip address in there?
<__mikem> rdw200169: I don't have any USB hard drives available
<Maizcul> move the icons?
<ChamPro> n2diy: looking quickly at the CVS homepage, the version in Intrepid Ibex is newer than the stable posted on the CVS servers
<nbeebo> maizcul, i got it on top right corner and icons on left so its a X thingy... thanks anyway
<Maizcul> i keep mine in the bottom left corner
<Maizcul> :P
<etale> jordo2323 inet6 addr is something weird like fe80::202:... more stuff
<nbeebo> dam u :/
<nbeebo> anyone know any good theme manager without the need of gnome?
<jordo2323> etale, above that.....what's the inet address?
<jordo2323> etale, is there one?
<etale> jordo2323 there's no inet address, it's not even an empty space with that heading
<rdw200169> __mikem: i'm not saying you *can't* install to a thumbdrive, I'm just saying that it's like "playing with fire"
<__mikem> rdw200169: I understand
<lauren_> can someone help me? I have problems with the menu lst
<lauren_> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<jordo2323> etale, are you wireless or connected via ethernet cable?
<lauren_> in this line
<Maizcul> Oh yummy, automagic kernal krunch!
<rdw200169> __mikem: if you do choose to do that, you should make sure several things take place; for example, disable a lot of logging, don't use a swap, and make sure your bios can boot from usb
<lauren_> yes...
<__mikem> rdw200169: I understand. Thanks
<steven> hello!
<lauren_> upgrading to 8.10 I made a mistake
<steven> hows you all?
<etale> jordo2323 connected by ethernet. two computers sharing the same livebox by ethernet
<steven> *how's
<btoogood> hey there just a question, i installed ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and it wouldnt connect to the internet ia my modem router not even with the live cd, ut with hardy no problems i can connect any ideas would it be safe to upgrade via the update manager
<Cyberai> Has anyone fixed the no-audio problem in 8.10? I have tried everything I can find with google and on the ubuntu forums and I still have no audio. Please help.
<ubuntoRoxx> how do i install JDK (not JRE) on ubuntu?
<btoogood> lauren_: how is that
<lauren_> I erased the 8.10 entry on the automagic
<rdw200169> __mikem: you could, also, try keeping your /home on a separate thumb drive, keeping read/writes to a minimum on *one* drive
<jordo2323> etale, do you know your network adapter and if its assigned to eth0, eth1?
<jordo2323> etale, ifconfig eth1
<zetheroo> does anyone know how to edit Firefox CSS files to make the text in forms a different color?
<Krumar> Hey, i'm trying to send files between two ubuntu 8.10 systems over bluetooth, i can pair them but not send any files i just get the error org.openbox.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed
<nbeebo> anyone know any good gtk theme manager without the need of gnome?
<the_dark_warrio> I have an Ubuntu iso image file. Is it possible to boot from this iso?
<lauren_> now grub only shows entries for 8.04 but they don't work
<the_dark_warrio> whitout burning to a disk
<Mastastealth> anyone know why my Ubuntu shows 100% processor use when System Monitor shows nothing in the processes list USING that much? I already disabled compiz, cairo-dock, and have no apps open
<rdw200169> __mikem: kinda like splitting the load, but that requires making absolute sure that fstab uses UUID's for matching mounted partitions
<__mikem> the_dark_warrio: are you on windows?
<etale> jordo2323 ifconfig eth1 gives 'device not found'
<the_dark_warrio> __mikem: no, Ubuntu
<gnutron> etale: just for fun try sudo dhclient eth0  [provided eth0 is your network interface] or sudo ifup eth0
<rdw200169> __mikem: so you can use the setup on different computers
<__mikem> the_dark_warrio: oh, I was going to recomend wubi
<nbeebo> the_dark_warrio yes it is, usb would be the easiest then u can boot from hdd too, doesnt know anything else
<kbrooks> Hi
<ccmonster> ubtunuRoxx, in a terminal type apt-get install java, then tap the tab key a few times
<jordo2323> etale, sudo dhclient eth0
<kbrooks> I have a question.
<steven> __mikem: hi there
<E4emacs4> you could use virtualbox to load that iso
<ccmonster> it will show you lots of packages, look at the list, determine which one you need
<DaveDixonII> kbrooks: Ask.
<__mikem> steven: hey?
<steven> how are ya!
<__mikem> Fine
<steven> you look familial
<kbrooks> How do I speed up Ubuntu boot?
<steven> good. :|
<steven> :D
<gnutron> etale: i'm on hardy, intrepid has broken many inet connections.
<DreaDy> hi
<Maizcul> kbrooks: Upgrade your hardware
<DreaDy> how get to ubuntu chanel in spanish
<nbeebo> kbrooks i think theres lots to it so i advice u to google it, its a popular question...
<DreaDy> ??
<DaveDixonII> kbrooks: I haven't been able to speed it up. It shouldnt take that long. At least 2 minutes
<rdw200169> kbrooks: chances are, if you use dhcp for the network, that it wastes time waiting for an ip
<ubuntoRoxx> ccmonster:  Okay...how can i check if there is already a JDK on the machine?
<gnutron> kbrooks: investigate your dmesg output for clues.
<btoogood> gnutron: what happened
<ccmonster> well you should have some java packages installed
<ccmonster> if that's the case, and JDK is on there, open up synaptic
<etale> jordo2323 ok dhclient eth0 id doing something weird... now 'no dhcpoffeers received, no working leases in persistent database-sleeping'
<kbrooks> gnutron: Meaning?
<ccmonster>  and do a search,
<ubuntoRoxx> ccmonster: Where should they be
<gnutron> btoogood: are you referring to my intrepid comment?
<ccmonster> should? Not sure off the top of my head
<nbeebo> anyone know any good gtk theme manager without the need of gnome?
<btoogood> gnutron: yip
<jordo2323> etale, are you both plugged into a switch?  Are you on DHCP or do you have a static Ip?
<ubuntoRoxx> ccmonster: Can i search the entire system?
<lauren_> I would like to know if I can fix the menu lst only by changing the entries
<gnutron> btoogood: only my observation, its seems to be very common, i'm on hardy yet.
<ccmonster> yes. Go into System.
<lauren_> from 8.04 in 8.10?
<ccmonster> Administrator, Synaptic package manager
<ccmonster> then look around in there.
<DreaDy> join #ubuntu-es
<DreaDy> join #ubuntu-es
<nbeebo> anyone know if i can get gnome menu with a command?
<etale> jordo2323 so im not really sure, it's a box delivered to my apartment by an internet provider, the non-functioning computer is set to dhcp
<gnutron> btoogood: i have also seem intrepid change bios settings, thats a bit weird too. :)
<Linuxnoob100> hello can swomeone help me in ubuntu server: i get couldnt read interfaces file /etc/network/interfaces.... i dont know whats wrong
<etale> jordo2323 er let me verify that, ive been fooling around with things
<gnutron> btoogood: seen, not seem. sorry.
<btoogood> gnutron: seems like it on hardy my system works fine, when i installed intrepid on my machine no network even though it says it has and is connected but on hardy no worries that is what i am on now, as for the bios that is scary
<jordo2323> etale, see if you have link lights blinking on your nic card...
<ubuntoRoxx> ccmonster: will that also show already installed packages?
<tony_> testing connection
<etale> jordo2323 they're bright but not blinking
<gnutron> btoogood: yes, its troubling some ppl have no issues at all!  go figure ;p
<Distro> does anyone know a good program/app to display a screen saver as a wallpaper
<etale> jordo2323 when i try fooling around with settingss, i get a warning that 'the default gateway ip address is invalid'
<Saga_> Easy question -- How do you know if you're using amd64 or not?
<Saga_> Kernel*
<jordo2323> etale, ok....running gnome?
 * steven scratches his head
<etale> jordo2323 no its kde
<btoogood> gnutron: same thing when i boot in to the live cd of intrepid same thing hmm
<gnutron> btoogood: the developers will fix it. bless their souls, until then, i'm waiting to upgrade.
<jgoguen> is there a way using cups-pdf to specify the file name at print time?
<irpapabear> saga ls -hw
<jordo2323> etale, I used to run KDE but cant remember and dont have it installed....try #kubuntu  sorry
<btoogood> gnutron: yes same here i think i will wait as well, a bit silly really
<DreaDy> #ubuntu-es
<Linuxnoob100> can someone tell me what is wrong with my /etc/network/interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu.com/81106/ thanks
<DreaDy> join#ubuntu-es
<etale> jordo2323 ok I'll give it a try, thanks for the effort so far i really appreciate it =)
<DreaDy> > join #ubuntu-es
<temppy> Linuxnoob100: where is your loopback interface?
<Mastastealth> dready, estas tratando de entrar en el canal de Ubuntu-es?
<Linuxnoob100> ummmmmm not there whats that?
<DreaDy> si si
<DreaDy> pero nos e como
<ZTS> Hi
<ZTS> Hi
<ZTS> Hi
<ZTS> Hi
<ZTS> Hi
<ZTS> Hi
<Mastastealth> tienes q escribirlo asi: /join #ubuntu-es
#ubuntu 2008-12-06
<FloodBot2> ZTS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ccmonster> ubunturoxx, yes that will show packages that are installed, as well as provide a list of what is available based on your repository permissions
<gnutron> Linuxnoob100: sudo ifup lo [if loopback is missing.]
<temppy> Linuxnoob100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81107/
<ZTS> hi
<Krumar> Hey, i'm trying to send files between two ubuntu 8.10 systems over bluetooth, i can pair them but not send any files i just get the error org.openbox.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed, can anyone help?
<ZTS> bye
<schone> hey all, with ubuntu hardy server where can i find my server config file (mycnf?)
<temppy> Linuxnoob100: add that.  I don't know how you lost it, but I believe its important
<Asylum>   unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow
<Asylum>   unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow
<Asylum>   unknow unknow unknow unknow
<So_deep>   unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow
<So_deep>   unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow
<So_deep>   unknow unknow unknow unknow
<Kevinx>   unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow
<Kevinx>   unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow
<Kevinx>   unknow unknow unknow unknow
<mtoroyarzo> wtf
<Orylyn> whats all that?
<LoveGuru> l0ol
<ChamPro> hey FloodBot2 whatcha not doing for us?
<Saga_> Easy question -- How do you know if your Ubuntu is amd64?
<LoveGuru> sigle ip 2/clone flod :S
<m0dj0>   unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow
<m0dj0>   Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x
<m0dj0>   Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x
<bebertdu59172>   unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow
<bebertdu59172>   Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x
<bebertdu59172>   Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x
<dan1_>   unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow
<dan1_>   Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x
<dan1_>   Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x
<Kevinx>   unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow
<Kevinx>   Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x
<Kevinx>   Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x
<Potironne>   unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow unknow
<Potironne>   Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x
<Potironne>   Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x Powered By vor4x
<FloodBot2> m0dj0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> bebertdu59172: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> dan1_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Kevinx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Potironne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DjViper> powered by meme is so... OLD
<Krumar> Hey, i'm trying to send files between two ubuntu 8.10 systems over bluetooth, i can pair them but not send any files i just get the error org.openbox.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed, can anyone help?
<Linuxnoob100> gnutron: when i sudo ifup lo it says couldnt read the interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<Pici> !traffic
<Pici> If you could not talk in the past minute or so, please retype your messages.
<nat2610> !clone
<Linuxnoob100> gnutron: when i sudo ifup lo it says couldnt read the interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<nat2610> !clone
<nat2610> does't work anymore !clone  ?
<temppy> Linuxnoob100: you may want to just reinstall if you are having lots of problems
<gnutron> Linuxnoob100: you need to fix/edit or does it even exist.. /etc/network/interfaces
<Joelpoel> reinstalling is for quitters :P
<irpapabear> how ya list commands?
<Linuxnoob100> is it possible to make my first line auto lo eth1?
<Saga_> What's the command to print all info about your Ubuntu?
<Linuxnoob100> like will it work
<temppy> Saga_: they all start with ls
<gnutron> irpapabear: in a terminal hit 'tab' 2 or three times and answer 'y'  as in yes. then stand back :)
<Saga_> temppy, ls -- List.  I want to know the specs, etc.
<DaveDixonII> FloodBot1 es muy inteligente. :D
<gnutron> irpapabear: spacebar to advance pages of output in your terminal.
<LLMP> hey is this a good laptop http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=975410&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping%20Comp-_-Datafeed-_-Technology
<Linuxnoob100> Does anyone here use ubuntu server 8.04 that could paste bin me their /etc/network/interfaces configured for DCHP?
<irpapabear> knows tis...means irc commands
<temppy> Saga_: well, like I said, all those commands start with ls, so type in ls, then hit tab a few times.  lshw show hardware, lsusb show usb devices, lsb_release shows release info, etc
<gnutron> Saga_: lsb_release -a  ...for a good start. in a terminal.
<Saga_> gnutron, That's good.  I'm trying to figure out if I installed amd64 or not.
<Saga_> gnutron, Is there a command like that?
<mgolisch> Saga_: uname -a
<gnutron> Saga_: try uname -m  will say x686 or x86_64 most likely
<Saga_> x86_64 -- that's amd64?
<mgolisch> yeah
<hischild> Saga_, yes
<Saga_> hischild, thank you.
<Saga_> mgolisch, thank you.
<Saga_> gnutron, thank you.
<gnutron> Saga_: yes amd version even if you are running intel.
<Saga_> temppy, thank you.
<hischild> Is there a file system which will allow me for encryption for plausible deniability?
<Saga_> gnutron, I'm running intel.
<bryan__> Hey guys. How do I run a command with root privilegs?
<Myrtti> bryan__: use sudo
<hischild> !sudo
<magic_ninja> anyone have a good howto on a minimal install?
<magic_ninja> i'm currently on the live cd
<bryan__> Myrtti, thanks man
<mgolisch> magic_ninja: use alternate cd select minimal installation ?
<Myrtti> bryan__: *cough* sure, no prob
<gnutron> Saga_: if installing ubuntu you probably want to use the amd64 .iso although the x86 will also work.
<irpapabear> !command
<irpapabear> poo
<gnutron> bryan__: precede the command with sudo in a terminal, or gksudo from a GUI command line.
<magic_ninja> mgolisch: not an option now, i'm currently looking for something that will configure my fstab
<gnutron> bryan__: gksu, sorry.
<temppy> magic_ninja: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=site%3Ahelp.ubuntu.com+minimal+install
<irpapabear> uh oh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command
<magic_ninja> so fstab hast o be manually configured?
<mgolisch> magic_ninja: whats your goal?
<hischild> magic_ninja, please describe your situation a bit more. It depends if you need to edit it manually.
<danopia> hi
<gnutron> magic_ninja: in a perfect world, you should not need to touch /etc/fstab. elaborate please
<mgolisch> i dont think the desktop cd supports a base installation, you could apt-get debootstrap and install a minimal base system using that, but that will require manualy partitioning, formating mounting and final configuration of the installed base system by hand
<magic_ninja> mgolisch and hischild: right now i'm on the live cd from a usb stick, and i'm not new to linux by any means, but i want to do a minimal install and just install what i need, running into some hickups on configuring my fstab from this live boot, is there a utility i can run to configure my fstab or will I now have to do it manually
<hischild> mgolisch, ill have to back you up on that one.
<hischild> magic_ninja, you want to edit /etc/fstab on your live boot? to what purpose?
<mgolisch> magic_ninja: so what did you allready do?
<mgolisch> did you install a base system allready?
<mgolisch> or what
<magic_ninja> mgolisch: i already have the base system installed using debootstrap and i'm in the process of configuring fstab atm, the purpose of this is to learn
<mgolisch> magic_ninja: no idea if there is a tool i allways did it by hand
<mgolisch> worked well on my eeepc
<mankash> anybody know abt Makefile.modpost
<mgolisch> i had to go the debootstrap way because of the lack of usb cd or dvd drive
<Anacranom> every time i boot/restart this box, i get "Err2Err3" and if i hit enter right away it will go on the the grub menu and i can boot fine,,fstab here:  http://pastebin.com/f6a915e8
<hischild> magic_ninja, you'll have to configure it by hand.
<magic_ninja> mgolisch: so can i give you a copy of my fdisk -l and pastebin this up for you guys to check it out?
<mgolisch> magic_ninja: sure
<ronhalfdanr> hi all
<gnutron> magic_ninja: this may be of help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<danopia> i'm having weird issues when mounting a fs using curlftpfs, when I'm using root the files ppears and everything is chmodded 0777 and owned by "dnapoia"
<danopia> but as danopia, the mountpoint appears to be chmoded 000
<ronhalfdanr> silly stupid question.......am adding more terabytes of drive for data storage, been using my old XP drives formatted NTFS.....what's the best formatting to use now that I run linux?
<hischild> ronhalfdanr, pure linux? I'd go for ext3.
<gnutron> ronhalfdanr: debateable, ext3
<hischild> ronhalfdanr, also note that there is no single best thing for a given task. We can only give you our opinions.
<ronhalfdanr> I run mostly linux and when I need to use windows apps I use a virtual machine through VMware server
<Schuenemann> question: if I have a core 2 duo, which version do I get? Intel x86 or AMD 64 bits? According to the description, the x86 one seems to be for 32 bits
<ronhalfdanr> hischild: I know there is no "best" just want reliable, fast data transfer
<Chousuke> Schuenemann: how much RAM do you have?
<hischild> Schuenemann, unless you need 64bit, i'd go for the normal 32bit version.
<fiXXXerMet> I just turned my laptop on and the configuration applet that is near the clock that lists the various networks (Wired and Wireless ones) is missing.  Where can I find it?
<ronhalfdanr> literally just file storage on the new drives
<Schuenemann> Chousuke, 1 GB, but might buy 4
<Chousuke> Schuenemann: hm
<Schuenemann> hischild, but this AMD one is both for intel and amd, right?
<Chousuke> Schuenemann: with 4 you should use 64-bit
<hischild> ronhalfdanr, it would depend for me. Loads of small files seem to be better handled by XFS, though for normal stuff EXT3 will do fine.
<E4emacs4> you can get 4 gigs ram under $100 now a days
<RabidWeezle> hey, I can't add a new printer for some reason in the printer manager app in ubuntu (latest version)
<Schuenemann> yes, about that
<Chousuke> Schuenemann: though be aware of the difficulties with 64-bit distros. not all proprietary stuff is available
<Schuenemann> I see
<Schuenemann> Chousuke, but that is the AMD version, right?
<hischild> Chousuke, Schuenemann, 4gb is just the limit if i remember correctly. And i would still suggest the 32bit, but get PAE or something which will make you run more mem on a 32bit system.
<RabidWeezle> I tried something else and it said CUPS wasn't running or something
<ronhalfdanr> majority of files are uncompressed .tifs at 12MB but a fair number are around 150MG with a handfull at 650-750MB
<E4emacs4> i'd stick with 32 bit myself
<Chousuke> Schuenemann: amd version?
<danopia> any suggestoins?
<RabidWeezle> if anyone can help me install a printer on the lastest version of ubuntu pm me pls.
<Chousuke> Schuenemann: AMD64 is just what the 64-bit x86 extension is called. Intel uses it too
<RabidWeezle> latest*
<LordDicranius> I'm working on transfering a file that contains iptable rules from one server to another. These rules were not setup by me, and I'm having issues when I run "iptables-restore < file".  can somebody tell me what these variables are referring to? http://pastebin.com/m5c1eab27
<Schuenemann> Chousuke, ahhh... that. Thank you. Kind of confusing
<Chousuke> Schuenemann: Intel licenced the stuff from AMD :)
<tw3akz> can anyone help me please? im stumped.
<creek> hehe
<hischild> ronhalfdanr, ah yes. I store a couple valve projects, with couple thousand files. I'd go for EXT3 there.
<RabidWeezle> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tw3akz> !remove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove
<tw3akz> !uninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall
<irpapabear> !zinc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zinc
<Pici> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gnutron> RabidWeezle: search synaptic for CUPS, Common Unix Printing System, install the appropriate cupsys.
<badawi> !guest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guest
<irpapabear> !search ubuntu
<ubottu> Found: ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, gr, selinux, nickspoon-#ubuntu-offtopic, themes, ge, browsers, ot-#ubuntu-ops, moblock, ops-#ubuntu-motu
<Pici> irpapabear: Please /msg ubottu
<zzlyzq> ubottu is just a robot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is just a robot
<Schuenemann> stop abusing the bot, people
<badawi> !search guest > badawi
<ubottu> Found: fawn, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, adeptcrash, usetab, music players, kde docs, prefix, grubrepair, debchroot, fish-#ubuntu-offtopic
<irpapabear> sorry
<tw3akz> I gave ubuntu a good go, and now i want to remove it. I am dual booting with vista and I really want to go back to my original partition/boot/etc just to vista and want ubuntu removed. can anyone please help me?
<magic_ninja> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tw3akz> anyone...?
<zzlyzq> ubottu is a good robot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a good robot
<Nikty> i need to get dsdt which is produced by acer_acpi module!
<Nikty> HOW can i do this?
<espen> hey
<gnutron> tw3akz: if you remove ubuntu you remove the grub files, you will need to boot vista cd and run fixboot or alternative or you'll be un-bootable.
<tw3akz> gnutron: my lappy didnt come a vista cd though, this is where im stumped. what should i do?
<badawi> tw3akz: you need to ask in a windows channel how to restore MBR, then from inside windows format the linux partitions to ntfs
<magic_ninja> okay here is a pastebin of my fstab i've made with what each device is, if someone can check this and let me know if its good (also i used tabs/spaces to seaparate items in the table let me know if this isn't proper syntax)
<ronhalfdanr> thanks hischild
<bobiskwlinit> hey guys, a Dell Studio Hybrid running Ubuntu server as a web / game server... what d'ya reckon??
<magic_ninja> ohh sorry the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/81116/
<gnutron> tw3akz: sudo fdisk -l may reveal a recover vista partition, consult your documentation.
<tw3akz> gnutron: okay ty probably be back soon.
<gnutron> tw3akz: luck go w/you
<magic_ninja> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81116/ can you check that for me
<Welpie22> I have PC with built in Geforce6150 (cannot be disabled in bios) and normal Geforce 8800GT cards). When I install 177 nvidia drivers and restart, the ubuntu will show enlarged ubuntu logo (same that shows during loading, but enlarged) on the bottom of the creen
<Welpie22> I also noticed I can move the logo from right to left by pressing enter and that it will move left ot right randomly, but that's all I got with it.
<wptona> hello
<Welpie22> so, what is going wrong and how can I fix it?
<wptona> any girl?
<magic_ninja> !topic | wptona
<ubottu> wptona: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<E4emacs4> whats wrong with FloodBot1,2?
<LjL> nothing, they're being updated.
<E4emacs4> ah
<Welpie22> so, can anyone support me?
<Welpie22> not even a warm word of encouragment:(
<E4emacs4> lol hang in there Welpie22 someone will get to you
<mortuis99> i have a new external USB HD and am trying to ser the permissions and i cant find my linux bible can someone PLEASEHELP????
<rexus> hi guys, does any of you having problem opening store.nike.com website?
<rexus> it cannot be opened using firefox 3 in ubuntu 8.10
<RabidWeezle> is CUPS broken in the latest version of ubuntu?!
<gnutron> Welpie22: try this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video also I think there is a 'nvidia-settings' command.
<E4emacs4> do other sites work rexux?
<E4emacs4> rexus*
<btoogood> ubuntu 8.10 seems to be having alot of problems for alot of people
<RabidWeezle> cups isn't running as a service and I can't activate it in services settings
<RabidWeezle> yet CUPS is installed
<rexus> well I haven't tried other's with flash
<rexus> I'm going to try ultrashock.com now
<gnutron> RabidWeezle: in a term run 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start'  i'm in hardy, youre mileage may vary.
<RabidWeezle> kk
<Anacranom> every time i boot/restart this box, i get "Err2Err3" and if i hit enter right away it will go on the the grub menu and i can boot fine,,fstab here:  http://pastebin.com/f6a915e8
<rexus> so far only nike site having this problem
<E4emacs4> rexus, ok well the nike site might be having some issues, does youtube work for you?
<Anacranom> Welpie22, i can help you depending, are you on 8.10 or 8.04
<rexus> youtube works fine
<E4emacs4> i'd say you're good to go then :)
<RabidWeezle> gnutron, checking in /etc/init.d I get a cups symlink that links to a non-existant /etc/init.d/cupsys....
<RabidWeezle> do
<RabidWeezle> I need to reinstall cups?
<RabidWeezle> sorry for the spacing...
<burns> can someone answer a dumb question for me?
<Anacranom> !ask | burns
<ubottu> burns: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Steven2> hmm
<Steven2> hi?
<gnutron> RabidWeezle: that may be a 8.10 issue, i'll defer your question to the channel. it works fine under hardy. try a synaptic search for 'cups'
<mortuis99> i have a new external USB HD and am trying to set the permissions and i cant find my linux bible can someone PLEASEHELP????
<burns> thanks-- how do I download aim (new to linux and kubuntu) have it figured out except this
<Orylyn> any1 know of a way to check b/w the mobo being bad or the psu?  ive narrowed it down to those two
<Anacranom> burns, use pidgin, it has aim
<burns> thanks Anacranom
<gnutron> mortuis99: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DrivesAndPartitions
<azfira>   pbjt totkthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<azfira_> hajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj?
<ali1234> how can i record a video from my webcam? the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam do not work, although my webcam works fine with programs like ekiga (which cannot record video)
<azfira_> akmu   lagi gapain
<RabidWeezle> gnutron, is there an 8.10 channel?
<Pici> !en | azfira_
<ubottu> azfira_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Welpie22> Anacranom: I'm on 9 alpha
<gnutron> RabidWeezle: this would be the place.
<azfira_> nrn[jo
<azfira_> n
<Anacranom> Welpie22, try #ubuntu+1
<azfira_> kknky ny nykoji n][0\9 rt [hikt-h rjkrts[=hirt  khjhijhrjkhh khtrpoh -o ;lljbtr';kkj
<Anacranom> !ubuntu9
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu9
 * E4emacs4 thinks azfira needs a new keyboard
<rexus> E4emacs4: I did not encounter the site problem in 8.04 I think
<scotepi> does anyone have a init.d for hellanzb?
<Anacranom> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<E4emacs4> of course not 8.04 is LTS and rocks!
<E4emacs4> ;)
<gnutron> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<wers> which is better, evernote on wine or crossover? :)
<Anacranom> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<scotepi> !hellanzb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hellanzb
<RabidWeezle> I'm just gonna try to reinstall cups, hopefully that works
<Anacranom> !jaunty | Welpie22
<ubottu> Welpie22: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<ferret_> yeah, much better than reading a guide
<btoogood> i am in need of some advice please?
<__mikem> btoogood, whats up?
<gnutron> btoogood: never bet on the horses. sorry just kidding.
<christina> HEY GUYS IM NEW TO LINUX AND I NEED TO KNOW HOW DO I DOWNLOAD MUSIC?
<__mikem> !caps | christina
<ubottu> christina: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<steven> christina: with money
<gnutron> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<btoogood> gnutron: lol thanks if my ethernet is working in hardy what would the chances be it will work in intrepid if i upgrade via upgrade manager
<steven> ;)
<__mikem> christina, do you want to pay for your music or steal it?
<RabidWeezle> hrm, reinstalled cups and still no link in /etc/init.d
<gnutron> btoogood: about 50/50 chances
<ali3nwar3> hello christina, please push the button that says Caps Lock on it
<E4emacs4> wers, im not sure what evernote is, but it sounds like some note taking app, why not try Tomboy or Kjots instead? (tomboy is already installed)
<Domine> HI folks ... I need some IRC server with Mainframe Emulator ... somebody know?
<steven> ok, when enough people respond to the annoyance, this itself becomes one too ;)
<Soliloquial> Why Jaunty Jackalope?
<btoogood> gnutron: lol with 100% using hardy hmm it is a big gamble then
<Soliloquial> That's worse than Intrepid Ibex
<wers> i'm using tomboy E4emacs4. i just want to try this popularapp
<gnutron> RabidWeezle: did you search in synaptic, try cups-common or any cups package with a ubuntu logo next to it.
<E4emacs4> i love Kjots for note taking personally :)
<RabidWeezle> kk
<nickrud_> moleskine is best for notes
<Scunizi> wers: you might as well enable google notebook on Firefox for the online stuff.. evernote is "ok" but no show stopper
<Steven2> well, it needs some polish, but regardless, this is fantastic.
<Anacranom> every time i boot/restart this box, i get "Err2Err3" and if i hit enter right away it will go on the the grub menu and i can boot fine,,fstab here:  http://pastebin.com/f6a915e8
<E4emacs4> you can make 'books' in kjots too and pages of course (only hitch with kjots, it will install a few KDE libs im certain of that)
<gnutron> btoogood: yeah, its a gamble i'm not taking and i rarely refuse a challenge.
<Scunizi> Anacranom: the first line in your fstab I don't think I've ever seen.. hang on and let me look at mine.
<RabidWeezle> just reinstalled everything with cups in front of it, including cupsys and still no link in /etc/init.d
<btoogood> gnutron: yip so i wonder if the developers will fix it in the next spin
<RabidWeezle> :(
<Scunizi> Anacranom: I was wrong.. I have it too.
<hou5ton> Dual booting ubuntu with vista ... when I have Ubuntu do the partition, can I assume it is not going to mess with the part that has the vista install and data on it?
<Master_Yee> Does anyone here have a Dell Mini 9 netbook
<RabidWeezle> can anyone point me to what /etc/init.d/cupsys symlink's to?!
<RabidWeezle> so I can make my own symlink
<Anacranom> Scunizi, heh, had me jumping there... lol, thought i missed somthing REALLY simple
<Scunizi> Anacranom: The second line says "UNKNOWN DEVICE" and the line following it is mounted read only.. the second line would typically have an identifer after /dev/<something_here>
<y0315219> ?
<Scunizi> Anacranom: you also show the same error on the 4th commented line (commented with " )
<Scunizi> *#
<ziroday> Master_Yee: whats wrong?
<tesseracter> hi, what channel should i join for a gparted formatting question? (my error is "cant have overlapping partitions")
<ph8> has anyone got a good gnome post-it app?
<RabidWeezle> I need someone/anyone to goto /etc/init.d/cupsys and tell me where the symlink goes to so I can do it myself, anyone
<A[D]minS^Work> Arza3
<gnutron> RabidWeezle: DAEMON=/usr/sbin/cupsd
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<Master_Yee> ziroday, just curious to see if anyone is running Ubuntu linux on the Dell mini 9 netbook
<gnutron> RabidWeezle: you must be missing a package
<Bit_Breaker> Hello all
<Scunizi> tesseracter: if your using the graphical interface and "dragging" the partition boarders around, you have one that is on top of another partition..
<Bit_Breaker> Ubuntu work better on the Acer Aspire one
<ziroday> Master_Yee: they come with ubuntu preinstalled if you get the linux version
<Bit_Breaker> so ive heard
<ramon> i am having a problem with the connection on the internet that tent to be very slow after i upgrade to intrepid
<hou5ton> Dual booting ubuntu with vista ... when I have Ubuntu do the partition, can I assume it is not going to mess with the part that has the vista install and data on it?
<Master_Yee> ziroday, okay thanks
<gnutron> RabidWeezle: try apt-cache search cupsys  or just cups for clues.
<Scunizi> Anacranom: do you see what I mean?  you might use sudo blkid in terminal to identify the partitions and the uuid numbers for verification in your fstab.
<Master_Yee> Dualbooting Vista with Unutu is a bad idea
<ali3nwar3> why?
<Master_Yee> Windows Vista is very slow
<Scunizi> Master_Yee: why's that?
<Metatron> what file do i need to install ndiswrapper or is it on the cd
<Scunizi> Master_Yee: what does that have to do with dual booting?
<tesseracter> Scunizi, nope. no dragging. but i figured it out. turns out i needed to create a msdos partition table first
<Scunizi> tesseracter: ah.. ok..
<Anacranom> i have 3 160gb hdd's - 1st has windblows part, "/" part, "swap" part, and "/home" part, the 2nd hdd has my ftp server (old not used any more) /var/ftp~ part, the 3rd is blank and was going to be new "/home" part but started getting this error after i installed it Scunizi
<Master_Yee> Scunizi, I just wouldnt do it
<btoogood> gnutron: here is a little quote from ubuntu's web site "Sorry, there probably won't be an 8.10.1. 8.04.1 was put out because 8.04 is a Long Term Support (LTS) release. Non-LTS releases don't get point releases. "
<Nith> hou5ton: don't assume anything. If you want to increase your chances, do a scandisk then (more importantly) a defrag
<nrich> %Fhmm
<LoveGuru> i m looking for package using "aptitude search packageName" it shows some packages but some packages show i=installed some just p=packages what is "i A" and "v"
 * Nith has had bad luck with gparted and ntfs partitions although it was xp ntfs not vista ntfs
<Scunizi> Anacranom: try sudo blkid and you might discover the correct /dev/<something> for the listed uuid's
<gnutron> btoogood: yeah, i knew that. but thanks, i'm sure the channel appreciates the info. :)
<ali3nwar3> master_yee, im dualbooting between ubuntu and vista...i haven't noticed any difference in performance
<nrich> hello
<nrich> 9hello
<ali3nwar3> hello
<nrich> hi
<Scunizi> Anacranom: here's a look at my fstab..http://pastebin.com/f4f022ce8.. I use to have 3 drives now just 2.. my second (ide) is my /home
<Master_Yee> ali3nwar3, Windows Vista is a very unstable at times so it may corrupt your hardrive
<RabidWeezle> what's the app that gives you terminal mouse services?
<nrich> testing
<RabidWeezle> I forgot that app totally...
<RabidWeezle> (where you can use a mouse in tty)
<ali3nwar3> master_yee, ubuntu is on another drive :-)
<btoogood> gnutron: not to try a upgrade or not decisions decisions
<Scunizi> Anacranom: the "none /proc/bus/usb"  line is to activate usb in virtual box (non- OSE version)
<Commie_Cary> is there a way to preserve my gentoo /home and install ubuntu
<Master_Yee> ali3nwar3, okay i guess thats better
<Commie_Cary> im swichging back, gentoo is great and all but has to many conpadiblity issues
<Scunizi> Commie_Cary: if it's on a seperate partition.. sure.. just don't format it on install.
<Commie_Cary> Scunizi: k, but its ext4
<Commie_Cary> will ubuntu still work with it
<Anacranom> Scunizi, how do i use the output of the blkid to fix fstab?
<Scunizi> Commie_Cary: well then.. that might be an issue since Ubuntu doesn't have ext4 available yet.
<nrich> $topic
<ASDAD> i
<ASDAD> hi
<nrich> yo
<ASDAD> i have problem with my network manager
<Commie_Cary> Scunizi: hrm, lets try it
<nrich> what is it
<ASDAD> i fixed the problem with the device isn't managed
<mohamed> hello
<ASDAD> but now i have no access to edit my wired connection
<Nith> Commie_Cary: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-954294.html
<Guest22552> i have a problem i am new with using ubuntu
<Sh4d0w> So what should I use to run adobe master suite in Ubunut
<Scunizi> Anacranom: the output gives you the /dev/sdXX addresses for each uuid.. look at all your uuid in fstab, identify them against blkid output.. then in fstab look at the line above the matched uuid number and verify the /dev/<something> for the same uuid number in blkid.. (that's gotta be about as clear as mud)
<Sh4d0w> Ubutu*
<Sh4d0w> Ubuntu**
<robertross> @Guest22552: shoot!
<Nith> Commie_Cary: after googling around, ext4 on ubuntu looks sketchy
<Sh4d0w> why did you want to use EXT4
<E4emacs4> Sh4d0w, you could use Windows in a Virtual machine then install adobe master suite,,,, cause i seriously doubt that works in WINE, but check the winehq to make sure
<Guest22552> pls can someone give me a link to all command line for ubuntu
<Nith> Sh4d0w: he's converting (back) from gentoo and was using an ext4 home
<E4emacs4> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Sh4d0w> E4emacs4, cool will do
<zachb1> Grub is giving me "Bad file or directory type" error (in my case 2, but some versions call it 10). It seems to only happen with symb links or broken files. however, I ran a checksum on the files and they passed (and they're not symb links). Any ideas?
<mortuis99> Guest22552 aslo a GOOD linux book is a GR8 help
<Anacranom> Scunizi, hehe, yeah,,, i gotch, heres the blkid http://pastebin.com/ma1c295b
<Sh4d0w> Nith, Ah yah my buddy was in the same situation
<Anacranom> *gotcha
<Master_Yee> mortuis99, you have a link for it
<mortuis99> the book?
<Master_Yee> you can get free linux books at scribd.com
<Commie_Cary> can you install portage in ubuntu
<Scunizi> Anacranom: right off the bat.. the first uuid listed in your fstab is NOT in the output of blkid
<thiebaude1> mortuis99: thanks
<Scunizi> Anacranom: also the uuid in fstab ending in 33bf does not exist according to blkid
<bqf> is there a way to change the mac address during the install phase [8.10 alternate cd]? ifconfig doesn't seem to be included in the install environment, but my sis900 lan card needs to be assigned a mac address or it won't work.
<Master_Yee> Free Linux books in PDF format http://www.scribd.com/search?query=ubuntu+linux
<zachb1> bqf: mac addresses are hardware-related
<Commie_Cary> can you install portage in ubuntu
<Anacranom> yeah,,, noticing that.... would grub err2err3 give me any clue as to what happened?
<Saga_> Do anybody have a problem with MoBlock lately?
<Anacranom> yeah,,, noticing that.... would grub err2err3 give me any clue as to what happened? Scunizi
<Commie_Cary> Saga_: blocks to many things
<bqf> zachb1: yes, they are. you can still change them in software though, i currently do that with the distro i have installed.
<Commie_Cary> :P
<YT79> hello   got a quick question,  i am installing ubunto for the first time, making a dual boot with vista.  when i get to the partition window i mark the "use largest free space" have made 10gb free unformatted space for the install.  but when i mark it the bars showing before\after  shows 100% ubuntu on after image, should be about 4%.  got lots of school work so i cant afford to lose my vista partition.  what is wrong with my install?
<Saga_> Commie_Cary -- Phft.
<luz24> y pussy is so fucking horny~ I'm ready to make my nice pussy cum for you right now baby...just $5 for 24hrs I do what ever you want to seee...pic on my profile
<bqf> zachb1: this sis900 has its mac address set to 00:00:00:00:00:00 on reboot, kernerls since 2.6.25 don't like that.
<Sh4d0w> wow looks like I will have to use a virtual machine
<Scunizi> Anacranom: do you have an encrypted drive?
<ASDAD> i can't edit my network connection it says
<ASDAD> read only
<Anacranom> i hope not Scunizi cause i didnt encrypt it
<Scunizi> Anacranom: just googling and reading..
<Anacranom> me to,, ty Scunizi
<Anacranom> *too
<Sh4d0w> any good recommendations I've seen Suns xVM in action.
<Anacranom> Scunizi, how about this...
<zachb1> I'm following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux for the liveCD, and I get grub error 2: Bad file or directory type
<Commie_Cary> omg, ubuntu dosnt support LVM?!?!
<Scunizi> Commie_Cary: it does if you install with the alternate cd.
<Scunizi> Anacranom: didn't have a link in your last post
<Commie_Cary> Scunizi: no blanks, owell looks like I have to lose my home
<Commie_Cary> :(
<Anacranom> this started when i added the new (3rd) 160 gb hdd, let me power down that box, remove the addition, check bios names, the boot up and re-check fstab...
<Scunizi> Anacranom: I'd say fix your fstab first then reboot and see if the error continues.. could be that error is related to fstab.
<assignme> hey guys, why does "# openssl ca -out cert1.pem -infiles cert1.pem" fail with "Expecting: CERTIFICATE REQUEST"
<slashzul> is there a way to video record a youtube mozilla screen movie?
<Commie_Cary> Scunizi: http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html look what I find
<Commie_Cary> :P
<macsim> hi, I just past my computer on ibex 64bit, I use an eclipse from scrach made with yoxos, I backup the folder ~/eclipse from my 32bits install and restore it on my new 64bits ~ when I try to launch eclipse I have no error nothing append and the prompt is give back, any idea (I allready install sun-java6-bin) thanks
<slashzul> Im not looking for quality, just a way to save a youtube to playback offline
<dimedo> somehow i get us keyboard layout even if i set it to german in ubtuntu hardy amd64 (even the test field is still in us layout). any idea how to fix his?
<jrib> slashzul: keepvid.com
<Scunizi> Commie_Cary: ah.. good for you.. I don't use LVM so I didn't know you could do that.. so now maybe everything is ok?
<jeffreyf> hello  Lost sound nothing muted....was working not too long ago, maybe a few days ago
<slashzul> is there a way to video record a youtube screen movie?
<Commie_Cary> Scunizi: yes.
<jrib> slashzul: I just told you
<mortuis99> slashzul downloadHelper in firefox works
<stickboy> what's the command to display all my hardware?
<slashzul> aaaaah. keepvid.com ..... on ubuntu ...
<Scunizi> slashzul: better yet google for a linux app that lets you download it.
<Scunizi> stickboy: sudo lshw
<Commie_Cary> Scunizi: wait, can I install portage on ubuntu
<Commie_Cary> Scunizi: or genkernel
<stickboy> scunizi ty
<aboSamoor> my network interface was not detected automatically by ubuntu, I modprobe the driver and it works, will it work the next time I reboot ?
<silentz> hi, I have win c:xp d:vista installed in my laptop, I wanto install ubuntu desktop as well, but how do I do it via usbDrive?
<Scunizi> Commie_Cary:  apt-cache search <package name>
<Scunizi> aboSamoor: only time will tell
<Commie_Cary> Scunizi: apt dosnt have it I think
<Commie_Cary> but il try anyway
<aboSamoor> Scunizi: I mean should I have the driver to any config file, so it loaded by default on booting ?
<Anacranom> slashzul, or you could start the youtube vid, open /temp and watch the buffer bar on youtube til its finished buffering, then copy the new file in /tmp to your /home dir.. rename it...
<Scunizi> Commie_Cary: doesn't look like it's in the repos.. compile time or find a deb you can trust
<Scunizi> aboSamoor: the only way to find out for sure is .... reboot
<YT79> i am installing ubunto for the first time, making a dual boot with vista.  when i get to the partition window i mark the "use largest free space" have made 10gb free unformatted space for the install.  but when i mark it the bars showing before\after  shows 100% ubuntu on after image, should be about 4%.  got lots of school work so i cant afford to lose my vista partition.  what is wrong with my install?  anyone?
<jeffreyf> hello  Lost sound nothing muted....was working not too long ago, maybe a few days ago
<baked> YT79: It's just a confusing GUI. Do it.
<Scunizi> YT79: that would be 100% of that partition will be for ubuntu.. not 100% full
<YT79> so i wont loose my vista partition?
<Scunizi> shouldn't
<silentz> hi, I have win c:xp d:vista installed in my laptop, I want to install ubuntu desktop as well (triple boot possible?), but how do I do it via usbDrive?
<Scunizi> as long as you're doing it right.
<Erealz> I have a question about networking a group of computer together. I have access to my other pc hdd from one pc but let say I decided to go wireless instead of direct hardwire can I still have direct access to those hdds ?
<Anacranom> YT79, always backup b4 changes, and on a regular basis ;-)
<YT79> ahh    thx :D    will try
<nbeebo> how can i make so a soundfile from computer gets into the sound input, so i dont need microphone?
<YT79> gonna make backup  and try install
<silentz> do i have to extract all contents of ISO file from ubuntu desktop into my usbDrive then boot from it?
<baked> Erealz: If you consider wireless 'direct access' then yes
<zepiroca> aqui tem mais de 1400 pessoas online 24h w00t
<zepiroca> hellow my friends?
<zepiroca> wat all make now?
<LoveGuru> Anyone Familiar wtih "ebox" ?
<gou_zh> klkl
<nbeebo> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<nbeebo> YES!
<mortuis99> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nbeebo> how can i make so a soundfile from computer gets into the sound input so i dont need microphone?
<dimedo> silentz, there is a usb-creator package since intrepid, so you could start a live cd and prepare the stick
<slashzul> thanks guys, keepvid.com works graat
<mortuis99> grrrr i still cant figure out setting write permission to an externah USB hd
<mortuis99> help.....
<jrib> mortuis99: what filesystem?
<mortuis99> ext3
<jrib> !permissions > mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99, please see my private message
<nbeebo> how can i make so a soundfile from computer gets into the sound input, so i dont need microphone? or should i rephrase this sentence? lol
<CaShMoNey> nbeebo: I think you need to rephrase
<eye_pee> nbeebo: that sentence was delightful.
<CaShMoNey> delightful? lol
<nbeebo> hmm this will take a while
<CaShMoNey> you guys make me laugh
<eye_pee> nbeebo: I'll be here all night
<CaShMoNey> I think I need to kill some people in CS
<CaShMoNey> be back in a few
<nbeebo> id own u in cs anyway
<CaShMoNey> lol Probably right now, without a desk. Most likely. put me on a desk though, and Umm yeah
<nbeebo> n00b
<CaShMoNey> I've been banned from so many servers because they thought I cheated
<aenigma> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a GQ RX-7335 laptop... the installation stops at step 3 after the partitioner pops up to scan drives and won't take me to the next screen.  I can boot into Ubuntu desktop and I can't mount the hard drive from there either.  HELP!
<nbeebo> even heaton fear me
<mortuis99> jrib i have been there and am still having problems
<CaShMoNey> I fear noone
<nbeebo> u will
<aenigma> sorry ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<steven> CaShMoNey: i bet you fear michael jackson
<steven> ;0
<CaShMoNey> lol
<nbeebo> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nbeebo> lol
<nickrud> !ot | CaShMoNey
<ubottu> CaShMoNey: please see above
<CaShMoNey> lol
<jrib> mortuis99: well, explain what you are trying to do (what permissions are you trying to set?) and what you have tried thus far (what commands?)
<nbeebo> instead of me speaking into mic, can i make a soundfile on the computer be treated as my voice? u get it now? lol
<mortuis99> jrib i have a USB HD and am trying to set it so that i can read/write to it
<rdw200169> mortuis99: what is it formatted as?
<jrib> mortuis99: can you answer my question?
<mortuis99> rdw200169 ext3
<mortuis99> jrib i havent tried anything yet
<jrib> mortuis99: after reading the wiki page, you should be able to be a lot more precise about the permissions you want, even if you aren't sure what command would let you set them
<rdw200169> mortuis99: are trying to add it to fstab? have you mounted it readonly?
<eye_pee> nbeebo: what're you doing that requires that?
<Scunizi> nbeebo: you want to connect a prerecorded audio file to the input of another program ,, ie a sip client, sound server etc.?
<nbeebo> i want to be able to play a sound file into my game
<nbeebo> kinda thats all
<mortuis99> rdw200169 when i plug it in USB im trying to get it to be read write (im sorry im a pain my brain isnt wrking right tonight)
<rdw200169> mortuis99: does ubuntu automatically mount it as readonly, then?
<nbeebo> mortuis99 i know how u feel :/
<jon_> when i play avi files on totem, its all glitchy and freezes. also it says that it stays at 0:00 and you cant ff or anything
<mortuis99> rdw200169 yes
<jon_> is this a codec issue or what?
<mijac> Hello everybody
<jon_> i have hardy
<mijac> do someone of you people about gambas ?
<Anacranom> jon_, try vlc ;-)
<exodus_ms> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Scunizi> jon_: I have this issue too but solved it by using mplayer or vlc.. never went back to figure it out.
<mickbw> Anyone have success using kvpnc on 64 bit 8.10
<rdw200169> mortuis99: well, you can add an entry in fstab; automount (the gvfs automount) will stop if fstab has an entry for it
<mrwes> rdw200169, where is he drive mounted? /media/ ?
<zrak> i have problem with my network, i can't edit my wired connection
<eye_pee> jon_: totem is the retarded step child of the video world. use mplayer.
<jon_> thanks Scunizi
<nbeebo> mplayers gui blows :/
<mickbw> My install fails to connect to a Cisco device
<zrak> i fixed the problem with the unmanaged connection
<rdw200169> mrwes: yes, ubuntu will try to find the volume label; if it does, it makes a folder under media under that name for *each* partition in an external
<nickrud> mortuis99, ubuntu sets the ownership of a usb drive to root initially; depending on who you want to have access to the drive you'd use a couple different commands to make it writeable
<rdw200169> mrwes: otherwise, it gives it a name like "unknown" or something like that
<mrwes> rdw200169, and who owns those directories, root or you the user?
<nbeebo> i want to play a sound file into a game i play  :S
<mrwes> maybe you need to chown?
<rdw200169> mrwes: my experience has been that, for fat32 and ntfs, it will make the user the owner, since it doesn't know, obviously
<mortuis99> nickrud i am the only user generally and wanna just wanna be able to plug in and write to it
<rdw200169> but, mrwes, i imagine that if the ext3 has owners that are not recognized, i.e. they don't exist, ubuntu will make it owned by root
<mankash> anybody know abt Makefile.modpost
<nickrud> rdw200169, plug it in, then run sudo chown <username>:<username> /media/<mountpoint> . That will set it permanently to your user
<rdw200169> nickrud: i was thinking of mentioning that, but it's not always beneficial
<tesseracter_> whoa! testdisk rocks.
<rdw200169> nickrud: depending on the user, they may not want to do that, for ownership reasons
<meoblast001> hi
<nbeebo> if u dont know the answer, but understand what im trying to say, can u rephrase my question? lol
<rdw200169> tesseracter_, yes, it has saved my butt many times!
<nbeebo> instead of me speaking into mic, can i make a soundfile on the computer be treated as my voice? u get it now? lol
<meoblast001> is there a program available for me to convert swf to video formats?
<nickrud> rdw200169, it's the same as setting any directory ownership. that's why I asked him who he wanted to own it. And that command was meant as a response to mortuis99 , I'm bad at following nicks sometimes ;)
<jrib> meoblast001: tried ffmpeg?  It can do .flv at least
<Neondog82> Marco?
<meoblast001> jrib, flv is a pixel and frame based format... swf is a vector, object, and code based format.... decompilation is much different... ffmpeg wont work
<mickbw> Is there a reason that Application Windows start in a very small width
<eye_pee> mickbw: fear.
<jrib> meoblast001: k
<meoblast001> jrib, but thanks for answering =)
<nbeebo> i want to play sound trough microphone, how?
<mortuis99> nickrud so... sudo chown <username>:<username> /media/<mountpoint>     would set anything in /media/<mountpoint> owned by the <usename> and writeable?
<eye_pee> nbeebo: diskman and duct tape.
<mickbw> eye_pee.  It is so weird
<rdw200169> nickrud: that won't work, for example, if the external had another installation of ubuntu, it will change the mountpoint permission, but the sub-files, most of them anyway, will still remain under root control
<eye_pee> mickbw: fear can be.
<nickrud> mortuis99, that would only affect the top level directory;  chown -R will change all the contents
<nbeebo> i want to play sound from COMPUTER trough microphone, how?
<rdw200169> nickrud: it would require the dangerous -R switch
<nbeebo> lol
<rdw200169> nickrud: dang, you beat me
<nickrud> rdw200169, hahahahahha.
<mortuis99> nickrud would it matter if it is EMPTY now?
<eye_pee> nbeebo: set your mic device to point to a raw audio file? maybe, just guessing.
<nickrud> mortuis99, nope. Once you have write permission to the top level, anything you add will be owned by you.
<zachb> Does grub not like extended partitions?
<eye_pee> nickrud: pwnage
<nbeebo> eye_pee how do u do that?
<exodus_ms> some kind of loop feature from your line out to microphone?
<A[D]minS^Work> anyone know about watchdog?
<eye_pee> zachb: grub doesn't like a lot of things.
<rdw200169> nickrud: mortuis99, i agree, regardless, it would seem simpler just to add a mention in fstab with uid ownership to the user
<nickrud> mortuis99, permissions are a lovely thing. It's worth your while to read up on them
<mickbw> eye_pee.  It only started happening when I connected an external monitor to my laptop and set up the properties for the height and width of the other monitor
<eye_pee> nbeebo: magically
<zachb> eye_pee: heh
<shovi> is 64bit ubuntu faster than 32bit?
<rdw200169> !64biy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64biy
<nbeebo> if u got massive ram it is
<nickrud> rdw200169, it can be; but I like my external owned by me, not by any willy nilly person that might plug it into my machine
<gou_zh> hello
<eye_pee> shovi: obviously. it's double the bits.
<rdw200169> !64bit
<shovi> seemed kinda the same when i tried last time
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<mortuis99> nickrud i have all this in my linux bible but cant find the bloody thing
<jrib> meoblast001: http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/convert-SWF-AVI-format-ftopict396093.html has some sort of worflow
<shovi> i tried it like 4 months ago, but had no support for flash
<Volkodav> I can't get gnome to remember the session for some reason?
<jrib> workflow even
<meoblast001> jrib, read that
<rdw200169> nickrud: well, it would be owned by you, not anyone, you can even set up a mask to make it only rwx by you in fstab
<mortuis99> nickrun do i need to  sudo chown <username>:<username> /media/<mountpoint>  every time i mount the USB?
<eye_pee> shovi: adobe hasn't released a flash plugin for 64-bit linux.
<rdw200169> mortuis99: *not* if you have an entry in fstab
<nbeebo> volkodav, i think u need to shut down the computer trough linux and not the shut down button...
<nickrud> mortuis99, no, it writes that permission to the disk itself. It's permanent until you change it manually again
<Volkodav> Also the microphone on Macbook Pro does not work even though it says on a wikik it does?
<rdw200169> mortuis99: and if you create the directory manually, and give it permissions for you
<benjamin_> what should you write to stop the discs get on my desktop  everytime I doubleclick at them?
<Volkodav> nbeebo - that's how I did it
<Volkodav> I even tried to log out
<nickrud> rdw200169, either way, it's a matter of taste ;)
<eye_pee> benjamin_:  i totally understood that sentence.
<nbeebo> volkodav, no clue then :(
<rdw200169> benjamin_: you don't want mounted drives on your desktop?
<Volkodav> hmm
<benjamin_> exactly
<nbeebo> i want to play sound from COMPUTER trough microphone, how exactly?
<nickrud> a real task for fstab ;)
<nbeebo> sorry for repeating questions do anyone mind? lol
<Volkodav> anybody else has the mic problem on the latest Macbook Pro by any chance?
<eye_pee> nbeebo: have you tried asking it nicely?
<JairunCaloth> hey guys, I need to know how to tell the kernel not to load a module, from grub
<nbeebo> eye_pee im not good at that sorry
<jrib> !icons > benjamin_
<ubottu> benjamin_, please see my private message
<rdw200169> benjamin_: 'Ubuntu Tweak' has an option to disable that, it's done in gconf, ubuntu tweak just makes it easier
<benjamin_> okej
<nbeebo> i guess this is natural selection :/
<nickrud> nbeebo, no one minds, as long as you wait a bit between asking. Only way for new visitors to see your question
<nickrud> nbeebo, 10 minutes is considered polite
<rdw200169> benjamin_: ubuntu-tweak.com
<nbeebo> i c......
<mortuis99> nickrun thank you for the help
<nickrud> nbeebo, that means you should compose a complete question, including the app that you want to direct the sound file to
<benjamin_> rdw200169: someone told me to write something in the terminal before, and that worked. but i dont remember what it was i wrote.
<jrib> benjamin_: disable the gconf key ubottu told you about
<nickrud> mortuis99, yw. rdw200169 was getting around to an elegant solution, I'm a get it working on my machine kinda guy
<eye_pee> benjamin_: type in "history" and find it.
<nbeebo> nickrud, well, i thought of global but its a game inside a virtual box windows quest machine that uses the alsa driver
<Alex_Gren> Smalll question, i installed Ubuntu with the boot Cd from Windows, is there a way to make my Ubuntu partition bigger, gparted is not letting me do it, and the with the Windows partition tool, the ubuntu partition does not show up ... ?
<nickrud> nbeebo, then you'd want to use a windows solution to sending sound to the game I'd think
<mortuis99> nickrud id still like to see it :-)
<benjamin_> eye_pee: no, it was before i reinstalled the os
<mn> i need help installing ginac.  It says i need "CLN" but i sudo apt-get install it and it says CLN has been replaced by another package.  I am looking in the config bash script but cannont find what to change.  Help plx
<D3RGPS31> Do you guys help people who don't use gnome/kde/xfce?
<eye_pee> Alex_Gren: have you tried defragging the windows partition first?
<nbeebo> nickrud, theres only one way in windows to do that and that is trough a program that u need to convert to .wav and change configs etc..
<jrib> mn: isn't ginac in the repositories?
<eye_pee> D3RGPS31: this is an ubuntu channel.
<mee> could anyone here please help me with iplist?
<nickrud> Alex_Gren, you mean you used wubi to install?
<D3RGPS31> it's still ubuntu
<mn> man, i always forget to check that
<DrWillisCB> D3RGPS31,  theres more to linux then just th desktop also. :)
<DrWillisCB> D3RGPS31,  if you got a qwuestion.. ask.. and see
<D3RGPS31> :D
<Alex_Gren> wubi.....?
<D3RGPS31> how do i set the default media player to mplayer, when it expects gmplayer
<mn> jrib:  it says "could not find package ginac"
<nickrud> Alex_Gren, you said you used the cd to install in windows ...
<Alex_Gren> yes i did
<DrWillisCB> D3RGPS31,  in gnome? right click on a videofile, and in its properties tabs somewhere you set the default player
<jrib> mn: acs ginac
<jrib> mn: sorry.  apt-cache search ginac
<nickrud> Alex_Gren, so you see grub when you boot, and can choose either windows or ubuntu at startup?
<mee> can anyone here help me with ubuntu
<sudobash> hey what app do i download to use my webcam?
<D3RGPS31> DrWillisCB for all media files?
<Zackfett> help
<nickrud> !ask | mee
<ubottu> mee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zackfett> every program i try to get from the program list
<ari_stress> hi all, when we're downloading torrent, it will definitely make our filesystem FRAGMENTED, right?
<Zackfett> says <program>  cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<DrWillisCB> D3RGPS31,  No idea on 'all'  But thats how you can set it for a specific exctension
<DrWillisCB> Zackfett,  you using the 64bit ubuntu?
<Zackfett> no
<Zackfett> 32
<nickrud> ari_stress, ext3 will avoid fragmentation as much as possible
<mee> ok ive got this problem with "iplist", i installed the repositories but its not appearing in synaptic manager. what should i do??
<JairunCaloth> How do I tell the kernel not to load a module from grub
<DrWillisCB> Zackfett,  tell us exactly what you are trying to install perhaps? and how you are doing it?
<mn> jrib: do i need all of these packages?
<Zackfett> x chat
<Zackfett> im on gaim,
<benjamin_> I got a desktop icon on my desktop: "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82-pkg1.run", and I can't erase it, how should i do?
<ari_stress> nickrud: i've read that. i'm just too worried i guess :)
<DrWillisCB> mee,  did you 'sudo apt-get update'  or refresh the listing  after adding the new repo?
<jrib> mn: I don't know what you are doing :)
<Sh4d0w> so we've all but one switched to Ubuntu at work
<eye_pee> benjamin_: sudo rm -f filename
<benjamin_> okej
<Sh4d0w> give it up for Realpagemaker.com
<mee> DrWillisCB,  yeah i did but let me double do it
<mn> jrib: installing graphcalc
<Sh4d0w> what other Ubuntu chans are there
<DVA5912> I have an external hard drive. 500GB. I just tried to access it and it tells me that I don't have permission to access my own drive. I am an administration as in nothing is being blocked on my account but it won't let me. Any ideas?
<nbeebo> i want to play sound from my computer trough microphone, its to a microphone supported game inside a virtualbox virtual windows machine that uses the alsa driver..
<harry> what is the command to install kde desktop?
<benjamin_> eye_pee: it doesnt work, or do I have to restart the os?
<nbeebo> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jrib> mn: are you compiling it?
<eye_pee> Sh4d0w: type "/list"
<Sh4d0w> eye_pee: thx
<mee> ok ive got this problem with "iplist", i installed the repositories but its not appearing in synaptic manager. what should i do??
<eye_pee> benjamin_: what error does it give?
<benjamin_> it doesnt happen anything
<mn> jrib, yes
<jrib> mn: then you need the -dev package
<nickrud> mee what repositories; I have complete ubuntu ones but don't see iplist either
<DVA5912> I have an external hard drive. 500GB. I just tried to access it and it tells me that I don't have permission to access my own drive. I am an administration as in nothing is being blocked on my account but it won't let me. Any ideas?
<eye_pee> benjamin_: if there was no error given, then it must be gone. if you type "ls" does it still show the file?
<mee> nickrud http://iplist.sourceforge.net/download.html
<nbeebo> !sancho
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sancho
<exodus_ms> check perms on external hdd
<benjamin_> eye_pee: eye_pee: should i write just "ls" in the terminal?
<nbeebo> !info sancho
<nickrud> mee, try sudo apt-get update , check any errors
<ubottu> Package sancho does not exist in intrepid
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: I did it says they can not be determined
<eye_pee> benjamin_: adorable :-)
<benjamin_> what is that mean?
<benjamin_> ^^
<exodus_ms> DVA5912> external hdd, ntfs, ext3...?
<ari_stress> guys, do you know any other good package to record our desktop as a movie, beside "recordmydesktop" ?
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: im not sure. but im able to access it on vista so im guessing ntfs
<jrib> ari_stress: istanbul
<jrib> !screencast > ari_stress
<ubottu> ari_stress, please see my private message
<gaelle> Hi! I have a problem installing intrepid... I'd like to use my hd free space to install but partition manager shows me 100% ubuntu on "after" disk preview... (I have w$ on first partition and 40G of free space after)
<[c0re]> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: im not sure. but im able to access it on vista so im guessing ntfs Correction: it is Fat32
<ari_stress> jrib: many thanks :)
<[c0re]> any idea how to fix it??
<nog_lorp> So, I changed some partitioning (added a partition in unused space) and GRUB started giving me Error 17
<eye_pee> E: killall -9 X, and try again.
<mn> thank you jrib
<[c0re]> jrib,  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)... any idea how to fix it?
<mneptok> gaelle: don't choose "Guided, use entire disk" and choose "Guided, use free space"
<nog_lorp> so I used fixmbr in windows utils to reinstall the windows boot loader
<nog_lorp> whats the best way to reinstall grub?
<benjamin_> DD800CD9.gpg  Examples  Publikt  Spel
<nog_lorp> my linux partition is fine and /boot/ still has everything intact
<nickrud> !grub | nog_lorp
<ubottu> nog_lorp: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nog_lorp> hah thanks
<exodus_ms> DVA5912> are you using samba?
<mee> nickrud the site states that "The package is currently not signed due to limitations of PPA." what should i do?
<gaelle> mneptok: That's what I choosed but disk preview shows 100% ubuntu...
<benjamin_> I got a desktop icon on my desktop: "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82-pkg1.run", and I can't erase it, how should i do?
<nickrud> mee, try sudo apt-get install iplist . you should get a warning about an unsigned package, but you can install it anyway
<jrib> benjamin_: use sudo
<benjamin_> doesnt say anything to me
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: Any Ideas?
<speps> hey guys ... where is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty ??? there is not anymore!
<DVA5912> sory
<nickrud> mee, apparently synaptic simply won't install unsigned packages
<exodus_ms> DVA5912> are you using samba?
<alexserver> does anyone had common intrepid dma issue here with your machine ?
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: no. Its a usb drive I just plugged and it automaticaly opened up
<mneptok> speps: feisty is unsupported, thus no longer available
<jrib> [c0re]: you probably have another APT process somewhere
<speps> but ... there is still dapper ... why not feisty???
<alexserver> i've been readen but i cant find a real answer as i dont have dvanced skills in ubuntu
<mneptok> gaelle: you could just choose manual partitioning and do it yourself
<mee> thanks, byeeee
<jrib> !lts | speps
<ubottu> speps: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<mneptok> speps: Dapper is still supported
<[c0re]> jrib, i dont think so :S
<man> hi
<eye_pee> benjamin_: to be totally exact, do this: open an X terminal, then type in ﻿"sudo rm -f Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82-pkg1.run". if it's still on your desktop after that, then logout of gnome and log back in.
<[c0re]> jrib, 18350 root      0.0  0.1 SN   00:00:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<speps> mneptok: two days ago there were still feisty ... how can i find mirrors?
<jrib> [c0re]: synaptic, add/remove etc
<marenostrum> helllo room
<mneptok> speps: GIYF
<alexserver> does anyone had common intrepid dma issue here with your machine ?
<alexserver> i've been readen but i cant find a real answer as i dont have dvanced skills in ubuntu
<exodus_ms> DVA5912> sounds like a permission thing. it looks like it is mounted and ubuntu sees it, might need to look at permissions again
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: il give you a screen shot
<lazukars> What is the Ubuntu equivalent of "Device Manager" on Windows?
<[c0re]> jrib, no
<jrib> speps: you need to upgrade as feisty isn't supported anymore
<mn> jrib:  I'm getting a lot of errors on performing the "make" part of the installation process for graphcalc.  Any suggestions?
<nbeebo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nbeebo> maybe
<jrib> mn: was the configure part ok?
<baked> alexserver: What are you talking about? What is telling you that you have a 'dma issue'?
<exodus_ms> DVA5912> Fat 32 doesn't support permissions in any way, shape or form. The only thing you can do is mount with the uid, gid, umask, fmask and dmask options, to limit or grant permissions to a certain user or group
<[c0re]> jrib, yea there was a hidden process. apt
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: why did it work before then?
<alexserver> baked: intrepid kernel doesnt support some chipsets so dvd drives doesnt have dma enabled
<mn> jrib: i didn't have to do configure.  In the install file it told me to do qmake, make, then ./graphcalc
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: http://s390.photobucket.com/albums/oo345/alphaman1101/?action=view&current=Screenshot-1.png
<Lasivian> hiya, need a little help :) I'm installing 8.10 to an Acer Aspire One, 8GB ssd and 1.5gb ram, should I not bother with a swap partition?
<[c0re]> mn, i believe you forgot make install
<shovi> anyone reccomend Ubuntu Ultimate 2.0???????
<shovi> or tried it and like it
<alexserver> baked: I mean, my dvd drive read and write speed is so slow due to this issue
<jrib> mn: don't know then, it depends on the software and errors
<exodus_ms> DVA5912> so this external drive was accessible from ubuntu previously, with read and write permission?
<[c0re]> shovi,  what is that?
<jrib> !ultimate | shovi
<netyire> Lasivian: oh no, do install the swap partition
<ubottu> shovi: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: Yes.
<usersam> fglrx seems to be broken on ibex. Any advice? pointers to documentation?
<netyire> Lasivian: it'll come in useful if you run programs that decide to gobble 4GB ++ of ram
<kbrooks> Um.
<shovi> errr
<Lasivian> netyire: ok, the online guide i'm using says not to bother. And it says to use EXT2 for the solid state card rather than ext3
<rww> usersam: not for me, it isn't =/
<exodus_ms> DVA5912> what happened, reboot, upgrade...?
<DrWillisCB> shovi,  i dont see much need for 'ultimate' ubuntu variations.
<ymanton> does anyone know what the package name for debug kernel images is? im looking for an unstripped kernel that corresponds to whatever i have now
<rww> usersam: if you're having problems with it, you could perhaps detail those problems and see if anyone can help...
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: even after the upgrade it worked. I don't know. Should I reboot?
<shovi> DrWillisCB, o
<jrib> !debug > ymanton
<ubottu> ymanton, please see my private message
<kbrooks> How do I make Ubuntu go to 2.27 ghz on boot?
 * netyire googles
<jrib> ymanton: no idea if ddebs has what you want, but check
<netyire> Lasivian: no swap, really?
<Lasivian> i'm not really planning on running anything major on it
<dudus> Lasivian: you should follow this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<netyire> Lasivian: should be fine in that case I guess
<MVJ> Hello
<marenostrum> hi
<[c0re]> netyire, stop googleing foo
<blackwing> exit
<netyire> but I think it would be a good idea in case the situation comes up in the future if you run some memory hogging program
<usersam> rww. I upgraded from hardy where fglrx worked fine. I go into restricted driver manager and select fglrx but it fails to load. it does not give any error message
<Lasivian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L#Installation that's the tutorial i'm using
 * netyire reads
<nbeebo> i want to play sound from my computer trough microphone, its to a microphone supported game inside a virtualbox virtual windows machine that uses the alsa driver..
<netyire> Lasivian: thanks! I'll check it out
<alexserver> is there anybody with dma troubles with new intrepid kernel ? no one ? i cant believe it
<exodus_ms> DVA5912> try mounting with gid=100,umask=002. man mount, check your fstab, or you can reboot if you like :)
<MVJ> I got a question about Ubuntu
<MVJ> I got it running on a live cd
<MVJ> but I can't connect to the internet
<rww> !enter | MVJ
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: those mount tags are in the drives mount properties
<ubottu> MVJ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lasivian> the other tutorial is for 8.04, but i'm thinking the better driver hardware support in 8.10 is worth it
<[c0re]> MVJ, what type of connection are you using?
<dudus> Lasivian: I think you should avoid swap to save space. Also if you use swap too much you could shorten SSD life. It won't make much difference at all if you don't open too many big programs, and don't bother with hibernation
<Lasivian> beside / and swap what other partitions would I want to make?
<MVJ> A wireless connection using a WEP key
<netyire> Lasivian: just the /
<netyire> Lasivian: don't install a swap partition
<rww> kbrooks: do you mean, Ubuntu is automatically reducing the speed of your CPU at bootup, and you don't want it to do that?
<usersam> rww, http://pastebin.ca/1277428
<Lasivian> ok, thanks both of you :)
<marenostrum> @MVJ  lase ping me
<kbrooks> rww, Correct
<dudus> Lasivian: there is a section for 8.10 also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#Install Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 8.10 on the Acer Aspire One
<exodus_ms> DVA5912> can you pastebin your fstab please
<Lasivian> dudus: ahh, i'll go over that, thanks
<[c0re]> MVJ, you need to install ubuntu then setup connection....
<netyire> Lasivian: it's an SSD drive, I think the install guy was trying to increase shelf life, a swap partition would increase HD writes
<rww> kbrooks: do you have powernowd running? If so, that's your culprit. If you don't want CPU freq. scaling at all, just sudo apt-get purge powernowd.
<MVJ> ah, okay
<Lasivian> netyire: yeah, I figured a second/third opinion would be a good idea :)
<netyire> and hence decrease shelf life, that is, if the install guy is correct about how the SSD runs down over time
<MVJ> So there's no way to have internet on Live CD?
 * netyire prods the install guy
<netyire> he could, of course, be wrong
 * netyire googles SSD shelf life
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: http://google.pastebin.com/m3f10e188
 * [c0re] kicks netyire 
<Lasivian> well, all solid-state has a limited number of read-write cycles, but it's in the billions
<StevenX> Hello all. I have ubuntu installed but would like to do a fresh install. I have two questions: 1) how can I make a list of all packages that I have installed on ubuntu (i.e., not installed by default) and 2) can I load the .img file in Ubuntu and use that to install over the current ubuntu I am using?
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: I just seen this. the drive is not even on there
<jtisme> mvp i have it on every live cd i have used
<Lasivian> the poor sd card support on the aspire in Ubuntu is my only complaint really.. otherwise the thing is awesome
<rww> !clone | StevenX
<ubottu> StevenX: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<exodus_ms> DVA5912> yeah, I know? are you sure it is mounted?
<nbeebo> how can i open a exam
<nbeebo> oh sorry mistake
<D-MAN> whats a good distro for a computer with low system resources?
<[c0re]> MVJ, you need driver for your WI-FI....
<jtisme> MVP  wired internet that is
<nbeebo> d-man puppy linux, damn small linux maybe
<netyire> Lasivian: the install guy's right http://www.embeddedstar.com/articles/2005/8/article20050801-2.html
<rww> jtisme: that should be MVJ, not MVP
<nbeebo> !distros
<netyire> but then again, all things break down
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<exodus_ms> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MVJ> So where would I get the driver?
<jtisme> rww excuse
<[c0re]> MVJ, wired internet is internet via lan card.
<rww> D-MAN: define low. Depending on how low, Xubuntu might work. OR DSL, puppy...
<StevenX> thank you rww
<nbeebo> how can i open a programexample.py without needing to confirm to run it?
<MVJ> I'm on a wireless connection
<D-MAN> nbeebo is it user freindly?
<DVA5912> exodus_ms: im going to try a reboot and see if that works
<[c0re]> MVJ, its will be installed auto
<Scunizi> StevenX: as for the second question.. the short answer is yes.. the longer one is on install delete the partitions and recreate them. 8-13gig for /, if you need hibernate then double your ram or 1.5x your ram for /swap otherwise just 1 gig and the rest for /home
<nbeebo> d-man depends on what u do with a computer
<jtisme> MVJ, should be able to config and get wireless
<marenostrum> @D-man: I suggest xubuntu
<exodus_ms> DVA5912> lol, okay, if not try to manually mount it. let me know what happens
<MVJ> It keeps asking me for the WEP key
<D-MAN> rww pentium 111 with 512 mb ram
<[c0re]> jtisme, without driver?
<outboard> how do i install a usb mouse  ?  , iknow this should be simple but ....
<rww> outboard: umm. Plug it in?
<[c0re]> lol
<rww> outboard: that should usually work, unless something weird's going on
<outboard> see i knew it should be simple
<jtisme> MVJ, you dont have a wep key on the router?
<marenostrum> q D-MAN: xubuntu
<D-MAN> nbeebo whatever it will allow me to lol
<rww> outboard: if it doesn't, check in dmesg and see if you get related errors
<MVJ> yes, I do, but it keeps asking me for it
<[c0re]> looooooooooooool
<MVJ> and it won't connect
<D-MAN> cool thanks guys
<brokenbyzero> I need some help with WINE
<brokenbyzero> Following this guide: http://www.fsckin.com/2008/02/21/how-to-run-call-of-duty-4-cod4-modern-combat-in-linux/
<exodus_ms> MVJ> did you type it in correctly, no really, it happens
<D-MAN> wine takes some tinkering to use it
<alexserver> how can i know what chipset i have ?
<MVJ> Yes, I did
<netyire> brokenbyzero: what's the problem?
<MVJ> I restarted a couple times to see if it would work
<[c0re]> lol
<MVJ> but nope
<D-MAN> but it does work i play guild wars flawlessly!
<outboard> something weird is going on obviously  :(
<[c0re]> then wrong key
 * Scunizi hands brokenbyzero a kleenx
<Neondog82> Dont know the answer, but could it be NDISwrapper for MVJ?
<brokenbyzero> When I get to the stage to compile WINE, it gives me an error that says X development files not found.  Wine will be built without X support, which probably isn't what you want.
<exodus_ms> !wireless
<sloopy> D-MAN, i am currently on a laptop with a P3-1066Mhz cpu with 256MB of ram, and runs better in ubuntu then windows xp
<Jupp> outboard, after plugin the mouse do a "lsusb" do you see it?
<[c0re]> !wifi
<MVJ> what is NDISwrapper? (sorry i am new to linux)
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Scunizi> brokenbyzero: why are you compiling instead of installing from the repos?
<rww> brokenbyzero: umm. Rather than compiling wine, you probably want to just get it from the repositories: sudo apt-get install wine
<brokenbyzero> I'm following that guide.
<exodus_ms> MVJ> check the link above
<rww> MVJ: a system that lets you use wireless drivers built for Windows in Linux
<nbeebo> d-man uhm got the most common programs, but some people cant connect to internet with it without some configuration
<brokenbyzero> I have to patch it, and the repo version isn't working with CoD4
<MVJ> and it will work with live cd?
<Scunizi> brokenbyzero: don't.. wine in the repos is compiled to actually function on Ubuntu
<usersam> fglrx is not working for me on ibex. this is xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1277430
<muzikjock58> has anyone noticed that yahoo messenger has gone down and is not working in pidgin?
<outboard> do a  "lsusb" ?
<muzikjock58> neither is aim in pidgin
<rww> muzikjock58: yeah. Last time I checked, a few weeks ago, it wasn't working
<rww> muzikjock58: aim was working, though.
<Neondog82> How can you guys help anyone...the traffic is so fast here I can barely read it all
<exodus_ms> MVJ> what type of wifi card do you have, more importantly what type of chipset
<nbeebo> how can i open a programexample.py without needing to confirm to run it?
<brokenbyzero> Well I can't very well use WINE at all unless it can play CoD4, it's the only thing I need it for.
<MVJ> How would I find that out?
<rww> Neondog82: this is relatively slow for #ubuntu, actually. We're about 100 short of our usual complement.
<Jupp> outboard, open up a terminal window and type "lsusb", it will give you a listing of all connected usb devices
<Scunizi> muzikjock58: try Wengophone.. in repos..it will do sip (ekiga account) and msn, aim, yahoo, google talk
<mneptok> brokenbyzero: i love my PS3  ;)
<darren> Is it possible to remote desktop into a windows box, not VNC?
<E4emacs4> Neondog82, if you tell your client to not display JOINS and Parts and quits, it really helps with the fast chats like this one
<usersam> can anyone help with a fglrx problem?
<Neondog82> MVJ try lspci
<brokenbyzero> And I love my computer.
<Pici> darren: tsclient can do rdp
<alexserver> how can i know my mb chipset ?
<kbrooks> rww, all right
<darren> ok, thanks.
<Pici> brokenbyzero: Try installing the xorg-dev package and try compiling again.
<Scunizi> Neondog82: what irc client are you using?
<Neondog82> Chatzilla
<outboard> nah it is not there
<darren> Pici, thanks.
<zanberdo> question: I've installed network-manager-vpn and have configured it to connect to my office vpn which is running openvpn.  The vpn connection works, but my eth1 (wirerless) port seems to be replaced by the tap0.  This means I only have access to my office and nothing else.  What's up?
<prem> where can i get a tutorial on installing vmware server
<Scunizi> Neondog82: ah.. try xchat or irssi.. xchat for gui.. once in channel right mouse click the channel tab and tic the option to not see joins parts quits.
<outboard> jupp nah it is not there
<exodus_ms> MVJ> type in the terminal 'iwconfig'
<netyire> brokenbyzero: have you installed x-dev ?
<MVJ> okay
<MVJ> i will try that
<mneptok> prem: what are you trying to accomplish?
<brokenbyzero> Installing right now.
<Jupp> outboard, it sounds like a defective mouse
<alexserver> how can i know my mb chipset ?
<alexserver> how can i know my mb chipset ?
<prem> install another os vitually
<Neondog82> is xchat better than chatzilla?
<mneptok> !repeat > alexserver
<ubottu> alexserver, please see my private message
<Scunizi> alexserver: sudo lshw will list everything.
<mneptok> prem: use Virtualbox
<MVJ> and then after i type that in what will happen?
<rww> Neondog82: yes, but that's a matter of opinion
<muzikjock58> im not sure its a problem with pidgin. i think yahoo is messing around with something and i cant figure out what. my friends that use windows are being prompted to download the new yahoo messenger 9.0 in order to use the messenger and im afaid that yahoo has changer  something that will render multiprotocol messengers usless
<mneptok> prem: *much* less hassle
<jimmio> Hello all, I can't seem to get the Compiz Fusion water effect to work... it just blurs everything, no water splashes =( Anyone know a cure?
<newfeats> where is the actual wiki for Hardy?
<Neondog82> You have to be a tech support God to operate in here
<exodus_ms> MVJ> and 'lspci -n'
<marenostrum> @Neondog82: come to #deniz if you would like to ask something
<rww> muzikjock58: that sounds like an accurate assessment. The pidgin people will figure it out, though, they always do. This is kinda the peril of using closed-source networks instead of something open like Jabber.
<alexserver> soeey guys, but im pissed off when i have linux troubles
<newfeats> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<newfeats> @wiki
<MVJ> and then is there anything special I gotta do?
<Neondog82> marenostrum, what is deniz?
<rww> newfeats: there isn't a specific wiki for hardy
<mneptok> marenostrum: please do not advertise other channels
<MVJ> like anything that will popup
<netyire> brokenbyzero: you might want to try looking for a .deb file by someone who's already gone through the compile process. if you can't find any .debs, you might want to consider making one and uploading it and posting a link to http://www.winehq.com. just install the package checkinstall and run checkinstall -D instead of make install
<prem> ok
<outboard> nup mouse is not faulty just plugged it into this box and it works
<Scunizi> Neondog82: you will be one.. eventually.. 6 mths for basic knowledge unless you immerse youself.
<prem> thank u dude
 * rww immerses himself \O-O/
<mneptok> prem: http://wiki.ubuntu.com  has an excellent setup how-to for Virtualbox
<newfeats> i guess it's the help/community.
<marenostrum> not advetising. he asked that here is too fast
<prem> ya
<netyire> brokenbyzero: it'll generate a .deb file that you can reinstall on other people's computers and manage with standard apt-get
<Neondog82> so if i sit here for six months I will be usefull?
<exodus_ms> MVJ> 'iwconfig' will give you some info on your wireless connection. 'lspci -n' will give you a bit more detailed info on your wirless card
 * Scunizi is "dipped in Ubuntu" but still a nOOb
<MVJ> okay
<mneptok> prem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Neondog82> MVJ, those commands go in the console...just incase you did not know
<MVJ> But i am trying to connect to the internet
<brokenbyzero> I have checkinstall
<MVJ> I have not succesfully done that ye
<MVJ> t
<prem> thank u
<usersam> rww, how did you get your fglrx driver to work please? did you do a clean install or a upgrade from hardy?
<Pici> netyire, brokenbyzero: checkinstall debs aren't designed to be installed on other people's computers.
<brokenbyzero> I'll tell you how it goes in a moment
<lawnninja> Has anyone had issues with upgrading to intrepid from hardy and using dmraid?
<netyire> Pici: ? really
<rww> usersam: clean install, then just grabbed it from Hardware Drivers =/
 * netyire googles
<Neondog82> MVJ, those commands tell us about your wireless card
<MVJ> okay
<exodus_ms> MVJ> you can use some of this info to find out if your card should work 'out-of-the-box' or if you will need to configure ndiswrapper to allow for a proprietary driver to be used
<netyire> Pici: surely if they have the same distro?
<usersam> ahh clean install lucky you
<MVJ> i'll go do that
<MVJ> and then i will jot down what it says
<MVJ> and come back
<MVJ> Thanks
<exodus_ms> MVJ> !pastebin
<rww> usersam: yeah, I'm not a huge fan of the upgrade process. It seems to take longer to fix than it saves in install time.
<Scunizi> !enter | MVJ
<ubottu> MVJ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Neondog82> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<marenostrum> @mneptok:not advertising. He said that here the things are going very fast
<usersam> has anyone here sucessfully upgraded from hardy using fglrx?
<Pici> usersam: Yes, what video card do you have?
<Neondog82> usersam, I did a clean install
<exodus_ms> MVJ> use the link referring to 'pastebin' to copy and paste your results so others can take a look
<lawnninja> I'm guessing not that many people use dmraid, lol.
<usersam> Pici, radeoon 200m - piece of s**t
<Neondog82> and you guys help out for free at this pace? Your awesome
<netyire> Pici: hmm, checkinstall doesn't really state anything about that in the faq, but the readme file includes "which is my second motivation: I don't have to compile the same software again  and again every time I need to install it on another box  :-). "
<Neondog82> wow, no one has typed for over a sec
<netyire> Pici: I guess it works on similiar setups but doesn't declare dependencies properly
<Scunizi> Neondog82: it's a pretty busy night.. it keeps everyone focused.. you can learn a lot just by following some of the threads.
<netyire> should work on other ubuntu distros though :-)
<Neondog82> how do I make FireFox stop hogging all my CPU?
<Neondog82> Scunizi, thanks for the info. I think I might enjoy sitting here and watching
<mneptok> marenostrum: please do not redirect users of this channel to non-Ubuntu channels. thanks.
<shabby79> hi, can someone help me get ubuntu working with virtual PC?
<shabby79> i can get the install screen up but i get an "An unrecoverable processor error has been encountered." error in VPC
<baked> Neondog82: You can try running it with nice
<Neondog82> marenostrum, I appreciate the desire to help. I am going to stick around here for a bit
<Neondog82> baked, is nice a plugin?
<lawnninja> shabby, I got it setup using vmserver 2.0
<lawnninja> was very painless for the most part
<chipbuddy> is there a utility that will tell me about the hard drive usage (not space used, but actual current read/write requests)
<mneptok> Neondog82: do you have a site with embedded Flash content open? if so, that's it. install the FlashBlock plugin.
<shabby79> alright ill give that a try. thanks lawnninja
<joshritger> I have installed xfwm as an alternate windows manager to metacity, how to I switch between the two?
<baked> Neondog82: No, it's a command.
<Neondog82> mneptok, it does not matter what I have open
<Scunizi> shabby79: are you trying to install ubuntu into a vm on a different system?
<Neondog82> baked, how to I effectively use that command?
<shabby79> yea its on XP
<lawnninja> Oh poop.
<lawnninja> I thought you were already running ubuntu
<lawnninja> haha
<Scunizi> shabby79: are you trying to install from a cd you burned the image too?
<shabby79> yes
<marenostrum> to mneptok: sure. and in fact that channel as created f for just that man, i mean there is no such channel in fact, i wrote it to just say that we can talk there without hurry
<Scunizi> shabby79: do you still have the iso on your machine?
<shabby79> no
<shabby79> it was on a different machine. i no longer have that
<baked> Neondog82: nice firefox
<lawnninja> Oh I see, well then disregard my directions.  I got it working in ubuntu
<Scunizi> shabby79: two things.. the cd you burned might have an issue.. secondly vmware is capable of mounting and installing directly from an iso.. I'd suggest re-downloading.
<Neondog82> baked, do you mind telling what it does?
<lawnninja> all you need to do is download the build-essentials I believe before you install it.
<baked> Neondog82: Are you familiar with 'man'?
<lawnninja> Time to boot into linux
<Scunizi> !who | lawnninja
<ubottu> lawnninja: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shabby79> i dont think its the cd. the startup screen for ubuntu comes up. i can select the language
<E4emacs4> Neondog82, i think it dictates how much cpu a program gets
<Neondog82> baked, a little. I know what it is but not how to use it really
<shabby79> its just when i try to install it i get that error
<lawnninja> ubottu, thanks. I'm not on irc much
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jedi06> how would you pipe into a regexp so you remove all characters/
<newchaos> greetings - is #ubuntu-server generally the place where people doing medium-to-large scaleenterprise deployments of ubuntu hang out or is there a better channel?
<baked> Neondog82: man man
<baked> Neondog82: And then man nice
<ExElNeT> how can i upgrade ubuntu to the latest dev version with the console?
<lawnninja> I'm going to boot into linux and try and fix dmraid that the intrepid upgrade botched
<Scunizi> shabby79: that may be true.. lots here have see 99% installs fail at the end because of a bad burn.. you have to burn at the S.L.O.W.E.S.T. speed possible in lots of cases.
<netyire> ExElNeT: just update the apt-get sources and run apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<baked> newchaos: You talk funny
<Kelen> Hi, How to list the detail of network driver? any idea?
<shabby79> alright ill go get the ISO again and try with vmware. thanks
<netyire> Kelen: ifconfig --all
<Scunizi> shabby79: I should say that it's not 99% of installs but at the 99% installed mark
<newchaos> baked: in what way, dude.
<netyire> Kelen: whoops, just ifconfig sorry
<bazhang> ExElNeT, you do not want to upgrade to jaunty now. it is in very early alpha stage
<StevenX> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bazhang> ExElNeT, further discussion about it in #ubuntu+1
<gnutron>  /lastlog gnutron
<zzlyzq> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<baked> newchaos: It's like you're a marketing person or something
<netyire> StevenX: hmm, that's interesting...
<netyire> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<gnutron> sorry /about <-that
<pckchem> !irc | newchaos
<ubottu> newchaos: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<baked> newchaos: "medimum-to-large scale enterprise deployments of ubuntu"
<newchaos> baked: yes, in other words, thousands of nodes.  it's not a marketing question
<Kelen> netyire: after this, i still have no idea about this driver name?
<baked> newchaos: Also weird to call them nodes
<Scunizi> pckchem: how do you get the bot to send you a private message using !<info> to get what you want?
<newchaos> it's only weird perhaps to people who were born in the 80s.
<Neondog82> Man nice tells me a little about the program, but it does not really tell me what it does and why it is needed. How do I know what scheduling priority to give FF?
<netyire> Kelen: oh, gimme a sec...
 * netyire checks
<pckchem> Scunizi: "/msg ubottu !<info>"
<StevenX> What's wrong with "aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages." It says that --disable-columns is not a recognized option
<StevenX> !automate
<Scunizi> pckchem: AH!  it was the ubottu that I was missing.. I just figured that ! would call it direct.
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ExElNeT> bazhang: thanks
<MVJ> okay I am back
<shabby79> Scunizi. is vmserver available w/o needing to give up all the personal info?
<baked> newchaos: Oh yeah. That's like... no one
<MVJ> it said command not found.
<bazhang> baked, please take chat elsewhere
<bazhang> newchaos, you too
<newchaos> baked: listen, do you have a reason to exist other than being a peanut gallery?
<Neondog82> MVJ are you in windows?
<Scunizi> shabby79: really all they need is an email address. but there are lots of lines to fill out.. survey stuff etc.. not a big deal.. it's non-free software..
<baked> newchaos: please take chat elsewhere
<MVJ> Now i am
<newchaos> baked: no, welcome to /ignore
<Neondog82> MVJ, you need to type those commands in ubuntu
<shabby79> wait, its not free?
<MVJ> I did
<marenostrum> StevenX: What's your exact problem?
<Neondog82> MVJ, sorry
<MVJ> I just switched back to windows
<mneptok> newchaos: please stop the ad hominem comments
<Scunizi> shabby79: no cost.. just propiatory.. not opensource
<baked> newchaos: off-topic chat, that is
<magic_ninja> can someone pls pastein or pm me their grub menu entry for intrepid
<shabby79> ok. figured thats what yuo meant
<Neondog82> MVJ can you get the wirless card info out of windows?
<magic_ninja> i need a working grub entry for menu.lst
 * Pelo goes to get the tar and feathers for MVJ , we don't hold with that kind of thing here 
<MVJ> how?
<Scunizi> magic_ninja: http://pastebin.com/f5fae9e6
<Neondog82> MVJ, device manager
<MVJ> k
<pckchem> StevenX: disable columns is not a valid options
<netyire> Kelen: okay, got it! cat /proc/net/dev lists all the network interfaces. Alternatively, try lshw -class network
<MVJ> which one is it?
<Scunizi> magic_ninja: but mine might be different than your would be.. I have 2 drives installed../home on one and ubuntu/xp on the other.
<pckchem> StevenX: Reference http://nixdoc.net/man-pages/Linux/aptitude.1.html
<Neondog82> MVJ are you using XP?
<MVJ> yes
<azfira> he.....
 * Pelo his lagging terribly , don'T mind him 
<Neondog82> MVJ, go to Start....and right click on My Computer and then go to Manage
<MVJ> i Did
<MVJ> I am in device manager
<MVJ> but what is it?
<bazhang> MVJ, this is about windows?
<MVJ> it's about setting up wireless for ubuntu, but i need my wireless card info
<Neondog82> bazhang, no we are trying to get his wireless info the best way he knows how
<MVJ> or something
<bazhang> aha
<exodus_ms> bazhang> looking for wifi card info
<magic_ninja> Scunizi: i can work with that ty, windows is loading fine but my install of linux is not being detected, more specifically, the root drive isn't being detected
<pckchem> MVJ, you can get that from lspci
<bazhang> got it thanks exodus_ms
<Tristan> Hey all. Who's got some time to help a noob compile some drivers?
<bazhang> MVJ, easier to boot into live cd to get that
<Scunizi> magic_ninja: do you get the grub menu on boot?
<Neondog82> MVJ, try expanding the sections you think it is to find the wirlesscard
<mneptok> Tristan: for what device?
<exodus_ms> bazhang> tried that, had problems navigating the terminal?
<Tristan> trying to install ieee80211
<mydrmeix> i get no sound from my audigy CA0106
<Neondog82> bazhang, he was in ubuntu, it told him command not found
<mneptok> Tristan: for what device?
<Tristan> And once I get that done, ipw2200 wireless card.
<magic_ninja> Scunizi: yep just the entry for ubuntu isn't working, should i change the uuid to the one installed by automagic grub or what
<Neondog82> bazhang, we didn't tell him to go to Windows, but I figured since he was there
<mneptok> Tristan: the Intel 2200 should be supported without compiling
<MVJ> i can't come here in linux because it can't connect to internet
<MVJ> that is what iam trying to do
<bazhang> Neondog82, understood thanks
<Tristan> I know, I broke something I'm sorry to say.
<Kelen> netyire: going to try this.
<mneptok> Tristan: did you see if anything's offered via Jockey?
<Scunizi> magic_ninja: hang on and I'll get you an easy link to fix it.. hopefully you have a live cd to boot to.
<Tristan> How do I revert to defaily drivers?
<magic_ninja> MVJ: if its wireless you looking for ndis prob
<Neondog82> bazhang, you might be better off helping MVJ though
<gregorsamsa> Hello folks,  I've got a wireless nic and  been googlin for a while, but I just can't get it work: I've installed madwifi, and it is working, it recognizes the chipset, I can get the 'ath0' in 'ifconfig' output, but I cant connect to my wireless network, not even without any encryption, can any of you give me some hint?
<exodus_ms> MVJ> get your card info...
<Tristan> I don't know what jockey is sorry.
<magic_ninja> Scunizi: i'm in live right now via usb drive
<netyire> MVJ: did you try ndiswrapper?
<mneptok> Tristan: well, if you're a newb (as you said), you should not ever be compiling *anything*. this is what happens.
<MVJ> No
<Pelo> MVJ, in windows, go to the control panel , to system , on the second tab , find the hardware manager,  your wifi card will be listed in there somewhere
<Tristan> Haha. fair enough :)
<mneptok> Tristan: System > Admin > Hardware drivers = Jockey
<Tristan> Thanks, I'll hit that now.
 * pckchem Still can't compile and has been using linux for about 3 years.
<exodus_ms> netyire> not yet, he was looking for card info from terminal in ubuntu, had problems, next thing he is ion windoze so we told him to try and get card info from there, then he will get back into ubuntu and start over
<marenostrum> q MVJ: dear friend.How can Linux not connect to internet. There sshould be something wrong with your side
 * netyire nods
<Pelo> pckchem, you need to install the -dev files of the dependencies
<Kelen> netyire: got it, thanks advance..
<Tristan> Um. I don't see admin under system.
<netyire> exodus_ms: thanks for the heads up :-)
<netyire> Kelen: :-)
<Neondog82> MVJ, what is your computer make and model? is it is still factory configured?
<mneptok> Tristan: "Administration"
<MVJ> I don't know why it won't connect, it just says it is trying to connect and keeps asking for my WEp key
<Tristan> Oh shit. Such an idiot today.
<MVJ> it is an HP pavilion Ze4900
<Scunizi> magic_ninja: here it is.. it's saved me several times.. pay attention to the white portions, but read it all before doing.  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Re-install_Grub_with_Live_CD
<exodus_ms> netyire> cool, keep an eye out for this one :)
<zzlyzq> maybe you have a wep password on your wireless route
<MVJ> I do
<MVJ> I type it in
<MVJ> and asks again
<zzlyzq> maybe you forgotten
<MVJ> I don't
<Scunizi> !enter | MVJ we told you before..
<ubottu> MVJ we told you before..: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MVJ> I have it written down, it is right next to me
<Neondog82> MVJ, try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-489126.html
<exodus_ms> MVJ> is it possible for you to disable wep from router just temporarily to see if your card will connect?
<Frijolie> what's the maximum amount of RAM you can use in the 32bit version of Ubuntu?
<MVJ> yeah
<MVJ> I'll try that tomorrow
<Tristan> mneptok: I see Hardware Drivers, but nothing under that, and it just opens the third party drivers list.
<MVJ> right now i gotta go
<Neondog82> MVJ, could you not also use a wired connection while in Ubuntu to chat and sort this problem?
<netyire> Frijolie: 4 GB unless you have pae or somesuch methinks
<mneptok> Tristan: does it propose any drivers?
 * netyire googles
<Tristan> No, it didn't.
<MVJ> Thanks for the help, i'll be back tomorrow some time
<mneptok> Tristan: then there's only the free 2200 driver available
<marenostrum> @mneptog @Neondog82 What can I do other than giving another room.He thinks that he can not connecct to Internet with Linux!
<Tristan> That's ok.
<Tristan> it was all working until I tried to fix what wasn't broke.
<mneptok> marenostrum: /msg
<exodus_ms> MVJ> if you have time head over to ubuntu forums and take a look at there wireless threads, howto's and stickys
<mneptok> Tristan: "oops."
<Scunizi> I'm watching the lag meter on my irc client and it's fluctuating between .2s and 1.0s.. what causes lag?
<bazhang> its a broadcomm MVJ
<bazhang> oops
<netyire> Frijolie: confirmed, 4GB max
<Tristan> oops indeed.
<Neondog82> bazhang, doesnt ubuntu support broadcom natively?
<mneptok> Scunizi: ley lines
<mneptok> Neondog82: not all chipsets
<marenostrum> @mneptog: OKdear friend.You are wright
<bazhang> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306
<bazhang> should work
<Scunizi> mneptok: ? didn't get that.
 * mneptok nods
<ianm_> anyone created a ~/.asoundrc file to get alsa capture of live playing music?
<Frijolie> netyire: but does that include /swap?
<pckchem> Frijolie: You can have as much as your mobo can support, but the processor can only address 232 registers or about 4 GB wihtout some nasty processor and software hacks
<Tristan> So how do I roll back to the free vanilla drivers?
<mneptok> Scunizi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_lines
<Scunizi> thanks
 * netyire checks the forums
<Neondog82> how do i get the /msg to open a new tab?
<netyire> Frijolie: "32bit systems can support up to 4 gigs but that is including your swap."
<netyire> Frijolie: hmm, looks like, yesh yesh
<mneptok> Tristan: there's no way to answer that, as we can't be sure what you did to dsable them. you could reinstall while preserving /home
<Tristan> Okay.,
<Frijolie> so then it wouldn't be worth purchasing 4GB of super cheap RAM...
<Tristan> Thanks for the help then :)
<Tristan> Appreciated.
 * netyire checks if you can enable pae on 32bit ubuntu
<netyire> Frijolie: gimme a sec
<Scunizi> mneptok: so just the relationship of where I'm at to where the server is at and what's happening in between? or is my router hic-uping
<mneptok> Tristan: http://shop.canonical.com has even better support options!  </shameless_plug>
<mneptok> Scunizi: i was being facetious. lag is caused by traffic, latency, etc etc.
<Tristan> Hehe
<pckchem> Frijolie: That depends on how much RAM you have now
<mneptok> Scunizi: the same things that cause download rates to fluctuate
<Scunizi> mneptok: k.. just wondering if I can somehow optimize
<Frijolie> currently I only have 2GB of RAM 1GB x 2 and was looking to upgrade to 4GB (2GB x 2)
<pckchem> Frijolie: I have 4 GB, in two sticks. Even though it never uses it all, the speed boost from dual channel is worth it to me.
<Lamo> my external HDD which mounted in /media has gone rouge on me. It won't let me write to it or erase anything off it. I've tried sudo mc and straight command line sudo su then rm -r <dirname> with no luck. Its formated as ntfs and windows disk check came back clean.
<pckchem> Frijolie: 2x2GB if that was confusing
<mneptok> Scunizi: nothing you can do.
<Frijolie> I also have 5 different OSes installed in VMs--the reason that I'm even considering the upgrade in the first lace
<Scunizi> mneptok: k.. thanks.
<Lamo> I get a input/output error when trying to delete or write
<Frijolie> er first place
<netyire> Frijolie: ubuntu supports 4GB of ram out of the box, it looks like that limit can be increased to 64GB with some tweaking
 * netyire continues googling
<pckchem> Frijolie: Well, you'll still get a 1.5 GB boost and you'll keep dual chan speeds
<netyire> hold on...
<Pelo> Lamo, it's probably not mounted with write permission
<nbeebo> !food
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food
<pckchem> Frijolie: To me, thats worth having ~600 MB unavailible
<Frijolie> pckchem: what do you mean by dual-channel?
 * netyire prepares to dump a chunk of text pertaining to increasing ubuntu memory support
<pckchem> Frijolie http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual-channel_architecture
<Lamo> Pelo, I tried chown username and chmod 755
<netyire> "[On Debian] If you want support for up to 64 gigabytes, look for a kernel that ends with 686-bigmem. These kernels will enable support for 64GB. Unfortunately, a generic kernel for only 4GB does not exist. Similarly, in Ubuntu, look for a recent kernel image whose package name ends in smp; these kernels are designed for dual core processors, but work on single core processors as well, although sometimes with a small performance hit." -- http://www.
<nbeebo> just a question, why do u need 4 gb of ram for? some graphics program?
<pckchem> !paste | netyire
<ubottu> netyire: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * netyire weeps
<netyire> sorry, sorry
<netyire> Frijolie: looks like it's as simple as installing a smp kernel though
<man> hi
<netyire> and ram support shoots up to 64 GB :-)
<magic_ninja> hey
<nbeebo> BUT WHYYYYYY
<pckchem> netyire: "simple" is putting it, well, simply
<man> how do i to to read vidéo in daylymotion with ubuntu 7.10
<magic_ninja> in the grub menu, if i use sda instead of hda, will it still be root=/dev/hda1 or should it be sda1
<netyire> pckchem: surely it is! linux.com tells me so :-)
<Pelo> Lamo,  you'll need to manualy mount it with the correct sudo mkdir /media/ntfs && sudo mount -t NTFS /dev/??? /media/ntfs ....  you'll have to check the manpage for mount to for the correct permission options
<man> excuse me i didn't understood
<man> i am nex user
<nbeebo> man, codecs, dont know which tho
<Pelo> man , sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10* that should get you most codecs
<man> ok thank you
<brokenbyzero> How can I give checkinstall root permissions?
<dimedo> hey there, does anyone know why the keyboard settings through gnome aren't accepted and us layout is always used unless i set XkbLayout in xorg.conf. but then, if i set it to de (what i really want) i get a strange keyboard layout as if i would always hold the right alt key. it produces a lot of special glyphs. i really need help on this.
<netyire> sudo checkinstall -D
<ianm_> anyone know how to setup capture of live playing music with ALSA?
<netyire> brokenbyzero: just run it with sudo
<Pelo> brokenbyzero, start it with sudo
<brokenbyzero> I ran that, and it can't make directories for some reason
<ToXiCTeArS> hi to all
<Frijolie> netyire: man you are the google and forum checking expert...how did you get your skillz?
<netyire> brokenbyzero: do post the .deb and link on http://www.winehq.com!
<brokenbyzero> I will
<pckchem> netyire: Well, if he enables PAE without PAE processor support, he could very well kill his system.
<netyire> Frijolie: I lost my beer mug :-(
<dietwater> xvidcap crashes when i hit record.  googled, checked video, didn't help.
 * Pelo hides netyire 's beer 
<man> netyire, what you did you said ,
<brokenbyzero> I run sudo checkinstall, it runs a few things, but when it gets to an area where it needs to make a dir, it fails and aborts
<Pelo> brokenbyzero, make the dir yourself and try again
<Frijolie> although, this laptop is a Core 2 Duo so is it worth jumping up to the 64Bit OS to take advantage of the extra RAM?
<brokenbyzero> Okay, one moment.
<CptFuzzy> anyone installed postgresql-8.3-plr on ubuntu?
<ToXiCTeArS> hi to all im a newbie on ubuntu
<dietwater> Anyone know about a problem with xvidcap crashing on pressing record?
<Pelo> ToXiCTeArS, welcome to the madhouse
<man> SOS!! how to read vidéo in daylymotion or youtube with ubuntu 7.10?
<ToXiCTeArS> thanks
<netyire> Frijolie: might be, some things like high resolution graphics editing and 3d modeling take up a whole lot of ram
<adub> has anyone in here install zoneminder before?
<Guest49389> how to install Kde... I downloaded and installed by sudo apt-get install and it downloaded and installed and is in the sessions menu. But, doesnt install??????
<Pelo> adub, you are better off asking a question about your issue
<pckchem> Frijolie: Is your processor 64 bit? Core 2 doesn't mean x86
<man> i installed flashplugin but no working
<jrgp> Guest49389, when you select KDE from the sessions menu, login normally and you'll be in KDE
<tonyyarusso> man: which version of Ubuntu?
<Pelo> Guest49389, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pckchem> Frijolie: Err, could mean x86
<Frijolie> netyire: I don't do any of that...just trying to give my VMs a little more breathing room. One of my VMs is, uh, Vista :( and it's a memory HOG
<ToXiCTeArS> hey pelo do you have any suggestion on where i could begin to explore ubuntu?
<Guest49389> No.  Thats the problem.. inverts back to gnome
<LurkersA> man: Are you running 64 bit or 32 bit Gutsy?
<pckchem> ToXiCTeArS: What exactly do you mean explore?
<Pelo> ToXiCTeArS, , not realy, my best suggestion is start to work , you can give menu > applications > add/remove a look if you want
<netyire> pckchem: hmm, it looks fine for x86 32bit cpus
<netyire> Frijolie: vista :-(
<ToXiCTeArS> im a newbie on using ubuntu, wat i mean is using ubuntu 101 ^^
<ToXiCTeArS> how can i do that?
<bazhang> !rute | ToXiCTeArS
<ubottu> ToXiCTeArS: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Guest49389> I did that and it downloaded and installed nicely but when I logged out and selected kde and reloagged in it invertes to ubuntu gnome
<netyire> ToXiCTeArS: the ubuntu forums are extremely friendly too http://ubuntuforums.org
<Volkodav> Can someone get me an idea of how to get microphone to work on Nvidia  MCP79 ?
<man> i don't know lurkursa
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: what on earth is that factoid a reference too?
<Pelo> ToXiCTeArS, it's realy a case of what task you want to perform
<netyire> ToXiCTeArS: read up on the howtos there, it's a great way to get started!
<bazhang> Guest49389, what package did you install (the exact name)
<Frijolie> pckchem: I have an Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo CPU T5450 @ 1.66MHz
<man> where can i get this information?
<Guest49389> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Frijolie> netyire: purely for "testing" purposes
<Pelo> tonyyarusso,  you are not suppose to ask
<Frijolie> netyire: I have an Ubuntu host
 * netyire lifts lost beer mug
<netyire> Frijolie: cheers to that :-)
<sigterm> aye here's to it being friday at least...
<sigterm> er last.
<sigterm> ;)
 * usser first rule of rute is to never talk about rute
<ToXiCTeArS> ok thanks guys i think i have to read now, nice to be here
<mneptok> !offtopic
<zzlyzq> rute
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<netyire> ToXiCTeArS: http://commons.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Hacks/Preface is a good intermediate too
<Guest49389> it is now in my sessions choices and I select kde and log in... as it is logging me in i get the gnome desktop
<bazhang> Guest49389, did you select kubuntu in the login window?
<Guest49389> Yes
<bazhang> Guest49389, also, what version of ubuntu are you using
 * netyire leaves for #ubuntu-offtopic (drunk again)
<Guest49389> 8.10
<Takuya> Hey is anyone good at GCC in here?
<Takuya> I have an issue where I am trying to build something referencing pthreads.h and it says that __declspec is not supported by my GCC version.
<pckchem> Frijolie: Yes, you can use the 64 bit Ubuntu then.
<Guest49389> Im going to try it again
<Guest0> I need some help locating a good dvd maker, one that can burn .avi or .mpg to full disk capacity dvd image, i have tried devede but it says it would be 4.7gb but final disk ends up being like 2.3gb?
<vilhelm> can anyone give me a good reason why I should use the 64 Bit Ubuntu version?
<deftone> how's the graphics support for an nvidia 750a SLI motherboard with a 9800GT video card??
<ldiamond> I get very high CPU usage on Flash sites in 8.10. Why? (Xorg and Firefox-bin add up to like 50%+, on a C2D T7200 2.0GHz)
<deftone> Guest0: I heard you can use ConvertXtoDVD with wine
<Guest0> deftone hmm... no good linux ones?
<deftone> NOPE
<Takuya> or: is there any way to use glibc in ubuntu as a package? (install it)
<Pelo> idamante, flash movies or just websites with flash navigations ?  movies sites it is normal
<brokenbyzero> Okay, where did you want me to upload this .deb?
<deftone> believe me i've looked everywhere
<Guest0> :(
<ldiamond> Guest0, did you check Handbrake using CLI?
<Scunizi> ldiamond: which flash player did you install?
<Takuya> Because I need pthread.h and that's not in Ubuntu.
<ldiamond> Scunizi, The one from Adobe
<toyo|desk> hey all
<Scunizi> ldiamond: from the repos or the new vrs.10?
<toyo|desk> do any of you know what channel totem movie player would be in?
<Guest0> Idiamond no, i would like to have a gui if possible for this purpose.
<Pelo> Guest0, that thing about devede is that it won't /can'T reencode to a higher quality then your original file,  that's why it doesn't take up all the dvd, if you had a realy high quality file , it would take all the space
<ldiamond> Scunizi, from Adobe's site
<toyo|desk> I think I found a bug
<Guest0> Pelo are you certain of this? it makes its own calculations
<Scunizi> ldiamond: well. that typically would be vers. 10 .. the latest.. it's a hit and miss how it operates on your system.. you might consider uninstalling it and using the "non-free" version in the repos.. it's still adobe but one version lesss.
<Pelo> Guest0, yes I am, I 've talked with Sergio about this
<Guest6094> this is what I did...sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop Then, logged out. Selected kde.desktop from sessions menu and tried to log in.  KDE Not installing This is what I get..   X session: unable to launch "/usr/bin/startkde" x session--- "/usr/bin/startkde not found falling back to default session...  Can someone help me sort this out??
<Guest0> Pelo should you not be able to put two files on then? since your only burning 2.2gb with one?
<ldiamond> Scunizi, do you know how to uninstall it?
<Guest0> Pelo, is this not a mal-function? for instance most windows application burn the full 4.7gb image  from the same file?
<Pelo> Guest0, yes , and if they are a little too big , dvd will resize them to fit
<Scunizi> ldiamond: no.. but their site might be able to tell you.. also .. :) google
<Pelo> Guest0, it is not a malfuction and the windows one waste space so to speak
<ferfactor> fosco_, |lautarus is waiting for you in #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> Guest0, they recode to a higher quality but with a low quality source,  think of it as making a grainny picutre bigger,   the grain just get bigger, the image doesn't get clearer
<Guest0> Pelo so you mean to tell me i need to make it say like 9.4gb?
<Pelo> Guest0, no , it has nothing to do with the end result of the file,  it has to do with the your original video
<ldiamond> Guest0, you just can't increase the quality.
 * Pelo doesn'T think he's getting through
<ldiamond> Guest0, the source is compressed in a lossy format. This lost data can't be regenerated.
 * pckchem agrees
<Guest0> I get it... just wonding the 50% difference in data on the disk...
<Guest6094> this is what I did...sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop Then, logged out. Selected kde.desktop from sessions menu and tried to log in.  KDE Not installing This is what I get..   X session: unable to launch "/usr/bin/startkde" x session--- "/usr/bin/startkde not found falling back to default session...  Can someone help me sort this out??
<Guest6094> It downloaded and installed alright\
<Guest0> i'll see what i can do with it, thanks all.
<ldiamond> Guest0, if 2.3GB is all it can take, theres no use to get it to take up 4.7GB
<shovi> how do i get Flash for my 64bit?
<jrib> shovi: install flashplugin-nonfree
<justin_> how do i use the remote desktop to connect and view a windows vista machine
<shovi> sudo apt-get?
<ldiamond> justin_, in a console, use "rdesktop ip"
<ldiamond> shovi, yes
<Pelo> shovi, or synaptic
<shovi> ok thanks guys
<justin_> ok
<justin_> it gave me an error
<Tristan> Hey mneptok, I managed to fix ieee80211 :D
<Tristan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5819000
<ldiamond> The error being^
<usser> shovi, or if u feeling adventurous go to labs.adobe.com and download alpha of 64 bit flashplayer
 * Pelo is getting bored with ubuntu , he has no more problems to fix, his system never crashes and he has a decent theme, damn you linux community, damn you all 
<justin_> how do i use the remote desktop to connect and view a windows vista machine?
<preston> when you use the minimal install cd can you pick and choose what packages you want?
<ldiamond> Pelo, now its time to make it faster and get rid of everything you dont need... that should take some of your time.
<Pelo> preston, I beleive the minimal install only installs a cli system,  you can add the packages you want afterward with apt
<Takuya> Any idea how I can install pthreads in Ubuntu? Every other OS has them (windows has pthreads-w32, OS X has pthreads..) and I need it for a project I write.
<Pelo> ldiamond, been there, done that
<ldiamond> Pelo, My ubuntu install often crashes... (more often than XP did unfortunately)
<giganto> hey guys, for some reason, my totem player can play .mkv with no problems, but not vlc and mPlayer
<Pelo> ldiamond, what's your issue ?
<Guest6094> this is what I did...sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.....All downloaded and installed fine..  Then, logged out. Selected kde.desktop from sessions menu and tried to log in.  KDE Not installing This is what I get..   X session: unable to launch "/usr/bin/startkde" x session--- "/usr/bin/startkde not found falling back to default session...  Can someone help me sort this out??
<giganto> i can't find any settings in totem
<Pelo> giganto, try asking in #mplayer and #vlc
<giganto> as in, i tried to configure mPlayer so that its the same as totem
<giganto> oh
<giganto> okay
<giganto> thx
<FloodBot3> giganto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ldiamond> Pelo, as an example, an hour ago, I left my PC unattended for about 30 mins, the screen saver went on (blank screen), I could never recover, had to shutdown.
<Pelo> oddly enought I can'T play mkv , they are too demanding
<ldiamond> Pelo, Firefox-bin and Xorg take up to 50% CPU on flash sites.
<Pelo> ldiamond, desktop ?
<ldiamond> Pelo, laptop
<GT> So, did Yahoo kill Pidgin's ability to access it's servers, or what?
<ldiamond> Pelo, Synergy crashes when using hotkeys to switch screen (synergy is a software KM switch)
<Pelo> ldiamond, are yo sure it's the screensaver that crashes your comp and not  suspend ?
<hanasaki> what has better support ait or nvidia?
<ldiamond> Pelo, my comp doesnt suspend.
<yagga> ati
<ldiamond> hanasaki, nvidia, by far
<Pelo> ldiamond, and it is normal for flash site to load your cpu I get the same
<Pelo> hanasaki, nvidia
<hanasaki> not trying to start a war.. but why doi you say nvidia?  why do you say ati?
<ldiamond> Pelo, www.nhl.com loads my cpu at 50% under linux, and about 3% in windows.
<yagga> correcting "ait"
<Pelo> idamante, let me have a look , I have nothing better to do
<ldiamond> hanasaki, ATI only recently began to make drivers for linux
<hanasaki> what about the issues i see for 8300 nv issues?
<Pelo> ecept what eden log
<nickrud> !ot | ati vs nvidia please ;)
<ubottu> ati vs nvidia please ;): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ldiamond> hanasaki, Nvidia has been there for longer
<hanasaki> yagga:  what is ait?
<ldiamond> nickrud, this isnt ot
<yagga> he mis-spelled it
<nickrud> ldiamond, exactly
<hanasaki> nickrud:  this is about ubuntu.. i want to know about ubuntu based support for them
<ldiamond> hanasaki, ATI should be releasing new drivers in 2009
<nickrud> ldiamond it's not an ubuntu question, it's an ati manufacturer vs nvidia manufacturer. ubuntu is simply stuck with what they give, for 3d. So, it's off topic for supporting ubuntu
<ldiamond> Nvidia will be releasing some in December
<bazhang> hanasaki, intel is the best, nvidia ati opinions differ
<Pelo> ldiamond, that site gets my cpu up as well
<bazhang> hanasaki, so it is not a settled issue.
<ldiamond> nickrud, its about Ubuntu. He wants to know which works best with ubuntu.
<ldiamond> nickrud, this isnt ot
<bazhang> ldiamond, no probs here with that site; you using flashblock or not
<hanasaki> i was lookng at this boards  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=Property&N=2000200022&PropertyCodeValue=3879%3A27158%2C3879%3A27244%2C727%3A11340%2C727%3A10630%2C727%3A10689%2C735%3A7580%2C735%3A7582%2C735%3A7581%2C1256%3A28868%2C1256%3A37157%2C1256%3A18123%2C1256%3A18575%2C1256%3A20469%2C1256%3A32373%2C740%3A7596%2C748%3A7609%2C757%3A7619%2C757%3A20949&srchInDesc=am2%2B&bop=And&CompareItemList=N82E16813131355%2CN82E16813131318%2CN82
<ldiamond> bazhang, I'm using Adobe's site Flash 10
<Guest6094> Can someone please help me install KDE
<hanasaki> but which chipset to get and how good is the ubuntu support?
<Guest6094> this is what I did...sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.....All downloaded and installed fine..  Then, logged out. Selected kde.desktop from sessions menu and tried to log in.  KDE Not installing This is what I get..   X session: unable to launch "/usr/bin/startkde" x session--- "/usr/bin/startkde not found falling back to default session...  Can someone help me sort this out??
<ldiamond> now thats getting ot hanasaki
<D-MAN> how do i burn iso images in hardy?
<nickrud> ldiamond, not going to argue. It's been argued to death here, consensus is they both suck in different ways. the details are off topic
<bazhang> hanasaki, you should check the release notes and also do some research at ubuntuforums
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<hanasaki> so intel is very good support in ubuntu and fast as ati / nv?  which chipsets?
<ldiamond> hanasaki, right now, Nvidia has better drivers. Nobody knows how it will be in 6 months
<Logikos> hi, when i save a file to the desktop the filename is strange, it only shows like 4-5 chrs per line, so 'phone cards.txt' apears like phon<br>e<br>cards.<br>txt   ... obviously <br> doesnt render in here but u know what i mean ... is there a way to clean that up a bit ??
<Pelo> Guest6094, try asking in #kde or #kubuntu , they probably know better
<bazhang> D-MAN, right click burn to cd/dvd
<nickrud> Logikos, probably need to reduce the font size; normally it breaks at - or _
<nickrud> Logikos, or spaces
<Pelo> D-MAN, using brasero or gnomebaker, or even nautilus ,
<_-RED-_> hello
<Guest6094> FINALLY thank you I will.. Am new to this and someone said there is a lot of support.. Ive been asking for an hour./.. Thanks again
<Pelo> Guest6094, we tried to help , and we did , now we got a bit more info and we know we need to send you elsewhere
<Logikos> nickrud: yeah its breakin in the middle of words ... i'd rather have it alow more width for the icon and have it not break in the middle of a word ... i'm a new convert from windows sorry lol ... where can i find the settings to play with it?
<nickrud> Logikos, system->prefs->appearances fonts tab
<hanasaki> thanks folks
<mistergibson> I'm getting no sound in tvtime, anyone know how to conjure sound out of a bt878 capture card?
<Logikos> nickrud: that will only alow me to change the font i assume ... is there not a way to change the collom widths or any other settings that could affect how it apears?
<lwizardl> Hi
<D-MAN> pelo how do i obtain theese programs
<bazhang> D-MAN, install them, or just right click
<nickrud> Logikos, you can use, from a file manager window, edit->prefs- views tab, try checking/unchecking use compact layout
<Pelo> D-MAN, brasero is already installed , check in menu > sound/video , or whatever it is
<shovi> when do you guys think companies/people will start transitiioning to 64 bit???
<Pelo> shovi, when they stop selling 32 bit computers
<nickrud> heh. best answer I've heard to that question, ever
<shovi> well probably 75% of computers sold now support 64bit
<bazhang> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1481 kB, installed size 7708 kB
<Logikos> nickrud: alright, i'll give that a try, thanks
<lwizardl> anyone here using a Label Printer on Ubuntu? not just a standard printer
 * Pelo thinks bazhang is lagging 
<Emphastala> check that out, just found this one   http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&saddr=43.519915,-79.965652
<Pelo> lwizardl, as far as I know , specialty printers like that use the generic driver
<bazhang> its optional
<nickrud> Emphastala, wrong window?
<lwizardl> Pelo, ok becuase I know my Receipt printer refuses to work under Ubuntu so I wasn't sure if I would have the same type of promlems
<Emphastala> oops ya
<nickrud> lwizardl, linuxprinting.org (redirects to somewhere else now) has the latest info on all supported printers; best place to check for your label printer
<Pelo> lwizardl, my experience of this comes from receipt printers,  they use the generic driver,  there is one in cups
<_-RED-_> I have a ? about my xorg.conf . I dont have a clue how to set it up for s-video and i also don't think its setup right anyway .
<Pelo> _-RED-_, are you talking about a second monitor ?
<lwizardl> Pelo, I have 4 Epson printers USB TM-U220B x3, TM-88III Serial DB9 x1
<_-RED-_> tv
<lwizardl> peleg, non seem to work from Ubuntu
<Pelo> _-RED-_, what video card ?
<_-RED-_> ati express 200m
<Pelo> lwizardl, it's pelo not peleg , and I don'T know about any specifics, I'm just telling you what I know about receipt printers in general
<Logikos> nickrud: thanks, that did what i wanted
<louzer> hi I can't boot to windows after I restored grub. can anyone help?
<Pelo> _-RED-_,  not sure about ati but nvidia has a manager that will do it for you , try asking in #ati if there is such a channel
<_-RED-_> ok
<_-RED-_> ty
<Pelo> louzer, pastebin your  /boot/grub/menu.lst file so I can have a look
<lwizardl> Pelo, ok no problem, and I just used the tab key to auto complete and it put peleg
<nickrud> louzer, what kind of drive system do you have? mixed sata/pata, sata only or pata only? (I ask because i can never reliably get sata/pata working right myself)
 * Pelo wonders if he's the only one getting weird laggs tonight
<louzer> nickrud: I am using SATA
<D-MAN> how can i make sure my cd rom is working properly?
<nickrud> louzer, like pelo says then, put /boot/grub/menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu.com , but add the output of sudo fdisk -l as well
<D-MAN> when i put a cd in it says no disk
<louzer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81184/
<louzer> sorry I thought the paste would message here automatically
<Pelo> D-MAN, with brasero ? I know there have been some issues,  try with gnomebaker
<dstrident14> hi all
<crashsystems> brasero seems slow to me
<crashsystems> greetings
<mneptok> louzer: and "ls /dev/disk/by-uuid"
<ninjabuntu> I just bought an iPod from the paw shop. I got GTkpod and it is screaming issues at me about "Could not open "(null)" for reading extended info.
<ninjabuntu> Extended info will not be used." So i tried two other options. One is Banshee the other was the Hipo iPod management tool. I used Sound Juicer to rip the CD's i want to add to my iPod in m4a format and then tried to Shoot them over to the iPod. The Songs Show up in the List on the iPod but they wont play at all. in fact they just shoot me over to the menu again once the iPod Fails to play all the songs in the list. Whats going
<ninjabuntu> one?
<FloodBot3> ninjabuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> louzer, what version is that grub running under?
<mneptok> ninjabuntu: the iPod is a closed system that depends upon iTunes. YMMV.
<D-MAN> pelo were do i get gnomebaer
<D-MAN> baker
<Pelo> ninjabuntu, google , I know you can now use rhythmbox and amarok to manage your ipod but that's all I know about it
<link42> ninja, have tried Songbird? its a brilliant itunes like player with good ipod management...  www.getsongbird.com
<Pelo> D-MAN, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<mneptok> Pelo: not necessarily true. it depends on the iPod hardware and firmware revision.
<Pelo> mneptok, like I said I don'T know much about it
<mneptok> Pelo: lucky you ;)
<bazhang> gtkpod as well
<nickrud> and what version of libgpod. that's the only thing I've compiled more than once in the last year
<louzer> mneptok: 233845b5-85a4-40b5-b537-18db264bfa8b  4016BC5D7D8C37FF  4646-150A
<Pelo> mneptok, thanks to the lovely ppl at RCA for making simple usb flash mp3 players
<ToddEDM> hey guys.... could someone help me with my Wlan , i can connect to another network in my neighborhood, but mine wont work, i tried resetting it... is anyone knowlegable in this area?
<mneptok> Pelo: i <3 my PSP
 * Pelo thinks mneptok  has too much money
<mneptok> ToddEDM: WEP, WPA, WPA2? what form of password (hex, ASCII)?
<nickrud> louzer, you'll need to do ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid , so we can see what those uuid's point at. it's too long for here, put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ninjabuntu> Pelo: I'v goodled a lot, Thats why I started with GTKpod. but I'll try those as well. link42: I give that a try as well, one of these is bound to work mneptok:what ever you say dude.
<mneptok> Pelo: not having kids helps ;)
<__mikem> mneptok, i can never get the ASCII keys to work properly, and I am not just talking about in ubuntu
<D-MAN> pelo how do you burn iso with gnomebaker
<mneptok> ninjabuntu: facts are facts. Apple actively tries to prevent iPod usage with anything but iTunes.
 * nickrud checks mneptoks netmask one more time
<mneptok> nickrud: 255.255.255.0, like most folks ;)
<louzer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81187/
<Pelo> D-MAN, you open gnomebaker from the sound /video menu, and select cd image or dvd image from the tool menu I beleive,  in anycase , it is in the menu somewhere , not a button
<ToddEDM> mneptok:  im using WPA , but it should be open now, i resetted it
<D-MAN> pelo did not see the option to burn iso?
<nickrud> mneptok, hhahahah. I need to give up the root beer ;)
<louzer> nickrud: I pasted it there
<Pelo> D-MAN, burn image
<louzer> mneptok: I pasted it there
<nickrud> louzer, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid , don't forget the -l
<mneptok> ToddEDM: does the AP appear in the nm-applet list?
<__mikem> mneptok, ^
<mneptok> __mikem: hrm?
<__mikem> mneptok, i can never get the ASCII keys to work properly, and I am not just talking about in ubuntu
<ToddEDM> mneptok:  im not sure what the nm-applet list is, but i do see the AP in the list of ones within range
<mneptok> __mikem: that only matters for WEP. and WEP is useless.
<mneptok> ToddEDM: you might want to power-cycle the AP to ensure the new settings take affect
<louzer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81188/
<ToddEDM> mneptok:  you mean powercycling by holding reset while pulling the power off the back?
<ToddEDM> wrt-54g
<mneptok> ToddEDM: no, just unplug, wait 30s, and restore power
<louzer> mneptok: I have pasted it there.
<louzer> nickrud: I ave pasted it there
<mneptok> ToddEDM: then ensure you can connect from another machine with no authentication
<ToddEDM> yea i did that a few times... i have a windows PC connected to it (wired) , but my buntu laptop and desktop cannot connect wirelessly
<mneptok> ToddEDM: and be sure that you don't have MAC filtering set up, and if you do, the MAC address of the Ubuntu machine is in the whitelist.
<nickrud> louzer, it looks like it should be root (hd0,1) for the windows stanza
<ToddEDM> mneptok:  maybe these buntu machines are still trying to put a password in???
<ToddEDM> could that be?
<mneptok> ToddEDM: could be. just be sure to tell it not to use encryption. you should get the choice when it fails.
<Guest95320> I need help, currently I get dropped to busybox because /dev/disk/by-uuid/<random> doesnot exist
<Pelo> new wine is available in the winehq repos
<ToddEDM> mneptok:  yea i dont get anything that pops up
<ToddEDM> :(
<nickrud> louzer, like http://paste.ubuntu.com/81190/
<artyg> Hello #ubuntuuuu!
 * Pelo looks at artyg suspiciously
<nickrud> louzer, when you have a chance, do lsb_release -a ; grub --version for me and let me know what it says
<artyg> Now don't look at me like that : |
<louzer> nickrud: but that menu.lst is same as my current one
<artyg> Ubuntu is being meaaaan on my netbook, anyone good with general LAN problems in Ubuntu?
<D-MAN_> need help cd rom not workig wodim: Sorry, no supported CD/DVD-Recorder found
<tonyyarusso> artyg: which netbook?
<nickrud> louzer, unless you have another disk you're not telling us about, that is a pretty much vanilla grub stanza. It's worked for every windows install (that works) for over 8 years
<artyg> Acer Aspire One
<louzer> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81192/
<tonyyarusso> artyg: do you know what NIC it has?  (wired or wireless?)
<louzer> nickrud: I have other partitions and windows is on sda4
<dudus> artyg: by LAN do you mean wireless?
<louzer> nickrud: so I tried (hd0,3)
<louzer> nickrud: but it does not work
<artyg> I mean classic wired LAN
<nickrud> louzer, for a second drive it would be (hd1,x) (0 for the first partition). And you'd have to add some drive mapping if the windows install is on the second drive.
<tonyyarusso> artyg: do you know the chipset?
<tonyyarusso> artyg: (lspci can tell you some details if you don't offhand)
<louzer> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81196/
<artyg> Realtek RTL8101E/8102E PCIe
<dudus> artyg: I have an aspire one and wired was working fine after a clean install of intrepid
<dudus> artyg: you should check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<nickrud> louzer, sudo fdisk -l , paste that. I need to see the complete disk layout you have
<artyg> This whole "pinging works fine, but you can't download more than like...3KB" thing is making my mind hurt.
<D-MAN_> need help getting my cd rom drive working in ubuntu hardy
<nickrud> earthquake in LA!
<Emphastala> yikes, fspot can really act goofy when handling 40k+ images
<louzer> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81200/
<newbnewb> Quick question
<nickrud> louzer, we've just had a quake here
<Guest95320> any tools to recovery filesin linux and boot from a usb
<Guest67812> Now that kde 4.1 is really COOL thanks for all the help folks..
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: good material for #ubuntu-offtopic
<artyg> I do wish I could use that Aspire One guide, but the wired just doesn't work.
<louzer> nickrud: am I in hell?
<AndyB> After a lot of issues, i have done a complete install of ubuntu to an external usb drive, with XP on my internal drive. The problem now is that in the ubuntu install, grub was placed on the usb drive, so now i need the usb drive to be plugged in if i want to boot my pc, anybody have any suggestions?
<chrisM> My Acer One worked out of the box. You sure you don't have a defective netbook port?
<artyg> I'm using the Ubuntu-linked torrent to 8.10-Desktop
<nickrud> louzer, not yet, but I gotta go (sorry tonyyarusso I forgot to explain I would be away for a bit, that's the reason)
<mneptok> AndyB: boot to Windows and run fixmbr
<moDumass> hey all, ive just rebooted after system update and im in 640x480 land, with compiz-fusion running, but no more 1440x900
<louzer> nickrud: ok
<newbnewb> I used a knoppix live CD and instructed it to load "toram" and with the "noswap" function.  I also did not do anything with the filesystems (at least not intentionally).  Now when I boot ubuntu from the hard disk and list open files of firefox, tor, or any other tcp using process, I get this type of log entry... http://pastebin.com/m366fb935  has knoppix modified my system, and is there an easy way to see an undo such modifications?
<Pelo> louzer, generaly speaking , windows likes to be on eh first partition , your sitituation is giving us difficulties
<moDumass> and my xorg.conf has been completely erased
<newbnewb> see and undo*
<emendo> Ubuntu screen problem: I notice that when I watch video on vlc or movieplayer that when I move other windows around (video was not maximized) that when minimized they will leave...well... like a "ghost" of itself. The only way to stop it is to make the entire desktop a selection. Any ideas?
<D-MAN_> could someone please help me get my cd rom to work
<mn> D_MAN_ what is ther problem?
<mn> s/the/ther
<AndyB> mneptok, i tried that before, but then without grub i couldnt boot into the usb, as when i hit F12 on boot for the boot order, i dont have USB
<Pelo> louzer, after the title line , add the following  map (hd0,0) (hd0,3) , then line map (hd0,3) (hd0,0) , then make the root line  root (hd0,3) ,  and try it
<mn> D-MAN_ ^^
<Pelo> D-MAN_, if it is not working with either brasero , gnomebaker or nautilus,  maybe the burner is the problem
<artyg> Should I be suspicious if eth0 is complaining about no IPv6 routers present?
<chrisM> AndyB get the file mbrfix from google. It will let you do a mbr repair from within windows
<D-MAN_> mn wodim: Sorry, no supported CD/DVD-Recorder found
<hwilde> artyg, no
<louzer> Pelo: ok I will try now
<artyg> Okay, I should just worry about net access being extremely strange.
<D-MAN_> pelo just says not found
<AndyB> chrisM, ill look into it thanks, brb have to reboot
<mn> D-MAN_: When you insert a blank CD or DVD, your system won't detect it?
<Pelo> D-MAN_, what does it say on the front of the dvd player ?
<D-MAN_> mn that is correct
<artyg> Here's the fun: I start the aspire, it loads up pretty well, acquires the IP through DHCP, pings fine. If I try to update apt-get, it downloads the first 2 files correctly, then quits. After a while, it stops being able to ping and can't connect to the network anymore.
<D-MAN_> pelo it says allot of stuff
<artyg> I believe this is possessed and hates me for some reason.
<RivitingOne> I am having trouble getting dvds to play on my 8.04 system. I have tried totem, vlc, movie player, mplayer and they all seem to freez after playing most of the opening track. Anyone know ho wto resolve this issue?
<Pelo> D-MAN_, does it say  dvd-r anywhere or cd-r ?
<D-MAN_> yes both
<mn> D-MAN_: I have had the exact same problem.  It will read just fine, but won't detect blank media.  I have tried most of the software and none of them have worked for me.
<Pelo> D-MAN_, how about -rw ?
 * Pelo thinks he might be wrong here
<D-MAN_> pelo yes all disk support
<Pelo> D-MAN_,  have you ever been able to burn a cd with that drive ?
<emendo> Anyone care to help with a screen (X) problem?
<D-MAN_> yes with vista
<Pelo> emendo, just ask the question
<moDumass> widescreen!
<D-MAN_> lol
<mn> emendo: what is the problem
<emendo> I already did.
<Pelo> D-MAN_, can you read a cd with it ?
<D-MAN_> pelo yes i have burned images before many times
<Pelo> emendo, if you want help you'll state your issue again
<Pelo> D-MAN_, recently ?
<D-MAN_> pelo let me try
<emendo> Ubuntu screen problem: I notice that when I watch video on vlc or movieplayer that when I move other windows around (video was not maximized) that when minimized they will leave...well... like a "ghost" of itself. The only way to stop it is to make the entire desktop a selection. Any ideas?
<D-MAN_> pelo a week ago on xp
<emendo> This has never happened until now.
<mn> Pelo:  I am experiencing the same problem myself.
<Pelo> emendo, might be a driver issue, or maybe your video card just isn't strong enough, it's not a x issue
<mn> D-MAN_:  What are the spec on your machine?
<Pelo> mn,  same probblem as ?
<D-MAN_> pelo when i first boot up it allows me to open cd tray but when i close it it wont open again?
<emendo> Pelo: That was more of a guess.
<RivitingOne> Can changing resolution or going to a wide screen monitor cause video playback on a dvd to no longer function using vlc, xine, Mplayer movie player and totem?
<mn> Pelo: same as d-man
<emendo> On my part I mean.
<Pelo> emendo, turn off the desktop effects
<emendo> Have none.
<balrog_> is there a PPA for python3.0 yet?
<D-MAN_> pentium 4 3.0 with 2gigs of ram
<D-MAN_> pelo
<Pelo> D-MAN_, yes ?
<mn> What company is it built by?  Dell/
<mn> ?*
<emendo> mn: Dell
<D-MAN_> pelo and an ati radeon 1650 pro graphics card
<emendo> Came with linux shipped.
<Pelo> D-MAN_,  the graphic card quesiton was not for you
<Pelo> D-MAN_, how hold is this cd/dvd player ?
<mn> emendo: hrmm, i don't know
<D-MAN_> pelo bout 1 yr
<nickh> Good Evening -- can anyone tell me if there is an easy/quick way to enable Lazy Writes (Write-Back-Cache) for external storage devices (Thumb Drives, HDDs, etc) in Intrepid?  Appreciate any suggestions.
<emendo> mn: What would you suggest (wording I mean) if I want to search on the internet?
<balrog_> is there a PPA for python3.0 yet?
<Pelo> D-MAN_, depending on the environement ( smoke , dust) , it might already be finished,  I had a bunch like that , they would last no more then a year,  they were lg ,
<emendo> mn: "ghost" is not going to get any hits. But that is the only way I can describe it at the moment.
<mn> emendo: x server not working [insert error here]
<JulioNeto> When I play any YouTube vídeo with Totem (by its plugin) it shows me a error with ffdemux_swf
<mn> Pelo: My drive reads fine, but my comp won't detect writable media.  Is it a software or hardware problem do you think?
<tonyyarusso> So, I tried using usb-creator to make a flash version of the 8.04.1 Desktop CD.  It seems to have succeeded, and I can boot to the menu.  I can then run the integrity check, which succeeds.  However, both the "start Ubuntu" and "install Ubuntu" options end up dropping to a BusyBox shell with the (initramfs) prompt.  Any idea what's going on?
<D-MAN_> pelo dont think its the player it says its not detected
<satoichi> k k
<Pelo> mn there is an issue with brasero doing that , try with gnomebaker
<D-MAN_> pelo wodim: Sorry, no supported CD/DVD-Recorder found
<mn> Pelo:  I've tried most of them.  including gnomebaker
<Pelo> D-MAN_, can'T even read cd ? , open the box ( turn computer off first ) , check the plugs
<Pelo> mn, I would say probably a hardware issue
<theacolyte> Can anyone tell me how to open a serial port on the live CD? Say if I wanted to talk to a Cisco router for example
<JulioNeto> My problem is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/292476 but what is the solution?
<Pelo> I'm done for the night ppl , g'night all , best of luck to you all
<mn> later, thnx pelo
<vero> ce_laruku
<D-MAN_> pelo lol will do pelo its connected
<artyg> Might using 8.04 instead of 8.10 result in different drivers used for certain hardware?
<artyg> As in, per the guy that got Ubuntu working for his Aspire One, did you use .10 or .04?
<Guest12911> when tring to use amarok,,,  There is no availabe decoder.. How so I listen to internet radio?
<nickh> D-MAN: I had some issues with Intrepid (Brassero Disc Burner) not recognizing my Sony DRU-840AU USB2 external drive -- I tried all the usual diagnostics, but couldn't find the problem -- then I purchased a copy of Nero 3.5.1 For Linux, and all is fine.  Nero is a good app, you might want to try it.
<D-MAN_> pelo new install of hardy
<Lamo> anyone know whats up with firefox and gray boxes for flash? Flash works fine in Opera.
<JulioNeto> well.. what codec should I install to watch YouTube videos in Totem?
<moDumass> hey all, so i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now im just 640x480
<moDumass> or something like that
<Guest12911> There is no available decoder..  How do I listen to internet radio
<moDumass> how do i load the old xorg.conf
<JulioNeto> Lamo, I had a big problem with Flash. The solution was... well... nothing... I installed Gnash and it worked... after I installed Opera and it worked with both (Flash and Gnash)... I removed Gnash and for some reason... I don't know why... it (flash) is working in FF now
<emendo> My caps lock has stopped working. Is this normal?
<RivitingOne> Do I need to change setting for dvd playback if I change to a dvi cable and a new monitor? I was using a regular old cable before and I wasn't ahving problems.
<RUbi_CutE> hai
<emendo> (for ubuntu)
<dudus> artyg: .10
<artyg> Darn.
<artyg> Stinky thinnnnng.
<artyg> Yours is using the r8169 driver for ethernet, right?
<newbnewb>  I used a knoppix live CD and instructed it to load "toram" and with the "noswap" function.  I also did not do anything with the filesystems (at least not intentionally).  Now when I boot ubuntu from the hard disk and list open files of firefox, tor, or any other tcp using process, I get this type of log entry... http://pastebin.com/m366fb935  has knoppix modified my system, and is there an easy way to see an undo such modifications?
<Lamo> JulioNeto, Over all I'd say Ibex is complete garbage. Not only does flash go in and out my pcm keeps randomly getting muted. My external HDD keeps getting corrupted. My USB device won't mount some times and on top of all that it randomly freezes on me.
<D-MAN_> is there any way to put a live cd iso onto a usb drive?
<JulioNeto> Lamo, well... I'm on Hrdy
<JulioNeto> :p
<Stargazer> How much does Ubuntu server use ? does it come with a GUI ?
<artyg> D-MAN: Search unetbootin
<dimedo> does anyone use fsvs for /etc version control?
<Stargazer> How much does Ubuntu server use in CPU/RAM* ? does it come with a GUI ?
<Starnestommy> Stargazer: it doesn't come with a GUI by default but it uses the same repositories as the desktop edition and a GUI can be installed on it
<artyg> Uhhhrrrrr, is there any way to restart a driver? I know, I probably sound completely retarded.
<Stargazer> Starnestommy, about how much CPU/RAM does ubuntu server use ?
<wicker> how do i upgrade to the latest ubuntu? i tried using Upgrade Manager and it doesn't give me the option?
<RUbi_CutE> hi
<RUbi_CutE> hio
<Starnestommy> Stargazer: I'm not sure, but it depends on what services are running.  For a minimal installation, I wouldn't have anything less than 512 MB of RAM, but I'm not sure what the actual system requirements are
<nickrud> !upgrade | wicker
<ubottu> wicker: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JulioNeto> ^
<JulioNeto> hehehe
<nickrud> pelo, if you're about, did louzer get his boot fixed?
<wicker> thanks, i'll check that out
<rredd4_> is it possible to join two partions (sda1 with xp and unallocated) with gparted?
<rredd4_> ubuntu is on sda2
<Omar871> I need help setting up a wpa_supplicant configuration. Any help please?
<RUbi_CutE> xxxxxxxxxxx
<AlexandertheConf> Hello.
<Starnestommy> Stargazer: I think the actual minimum requirement for RAM is 128 MB
<nickrud> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Bungalo> harro
<monchevique> hallo
<AlexandertheConf> I can't figure out how to run shell scripts.
<nickrud> AlexandertheConf, did you make them executable?
<AlexandertheConf> how do I do that? My dad gave me my own Ubuntu machine, but I don't know how to do many things with it.
<Bungalo> Anyone have success using antialiasing on compiz?
<monchevique> you can what porn pages
<Bungalo> I've tried everything I can think of
<monchevique> watch
<ganymede> hello, i'm using kde4 on kubuntu. i was wondering if anyone knows if there is a way i can read mp3 tags. if not through kde, then is there a good command-line tag reader?
<monchevique> *
<nickrud> AlexandertheConf, you would do   chmod u+x <filename> , then run it with   ./<filename> (this all assumes you're in the same dir as the shell script)
<ganymede> a stable way* not amarok beta, or amarok from kde3
<nickrud> ganymede, the guys in #kde would probably know the kde apps better
<nickrud> ganymede, or #kubuntu
<Bungalo> porn sounds good
<Bungalo> I guess
<ganymede> nickrud, oh whoops, just realized i'm in the wrong channel
<ganymede> i thought this was #kde
<nickrud> :)
<maverick340> i am unable to force mount a undafely removed ext. hard drive
<Bungalo> yeah
<Bungalo> I have that prob too
<maverick340>  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/<name> -o force
<Bungalo> I have an old windows drive I need stuff from
<D-MAN> are there any iso burning programs that work in ubuntu 8.04?
<veltsu> Another beginner here with Ubuntu 8.04. My problem is with my wireless card. I just can't seem to get it to work. Using Acer 5100 with atheros ar5bmb5 8says at the bottom at least). Card is recognized by Ubuntu, but can't connect to the wireless
<nickrud> D-MAN, right click the iso, select burn
<Bungalo> yeah ubuntu has iso tools by default
<Simple> so beginner that I didn't even have a nick just now
<D-MAN> mickrud when i do it says cannot find device
<nickrud> D-MAN, then it's a hardware problem most likely. if you look through the output of dmesg , you should see some error about the cdrom
<Simple> lsmod
<Simple> oops
<AlexandertheConf> Thanks! There was that incredibly obvious ticky-box in permissions that I managed to miss until now too.
<D-MAN> nickrud no it recognizes dvd and nusic cd but no blank cd
<Bungalo> veltsu
<Bungalo> have you tried using the restricted driver?
<craigbass1976> Anyone familiar with ffmpeg?  I used it to convert mp3 to wav, but now I'm trying to go the other way with something.  I get an unsupported codec error
<craigbass1976> I'm reading audacity is a good way to do this, but I thought a nice little command line quickie wouldbe better
<nickrud> D-MAN, then you might try gnomebaker or brasero , see if they have any luck. If not, then I'd guess hardware problems again :)
<Bungalo> pew pew
<veltsu> Bungalo, care to elaborate? I've tried it with some of madwifi's tarballs, but to no avail
<veltsu> I installed Ubuntu from a 7.10 cd and the card worked
<wicker> i am way over my head and out of my comfort zone what is going on with my download
<veltsu> it was a proprietary driver though, I think I got it from acr download site
<veltsu> *acer
<Bungalo> veltsu- Googling said that it should work with the restricted drivers. System->Administration->restricted drivers. Is there not a wifi driver there?
<exodus_ms> mencoder?
<Bungalo> er hardware drivers
<monchevique> say something in spanish to see if I can help you
<Bungalo> system->admin->hardware drivers
<monchevique> xD
<veltsu> yeah, the card is indeed displayed there
<veltsu> it's enabled and in use
<veltsu> but when I try to connect to a wireless network, it stays "acquiring network address"
<monchevique> ooh what I meant is :make the most of it
<monchevique> do all you are best
<monchevique> right
<monchevique> ooh im learning english
<monchevique> here
<monchevique> :P
<bruenig> floodbot is going to cut you
<monchevique> who?
<newbnewb> Is there a better channel I can ask this? I used a knoppix live CD and instructed it to load "toram" and with the "noswap" function.  I also did not do anything with the filesystems (at least not intentionally).  Now when I boot ubuntu from the hard disk and list open files of firefox, tor, or any other tcp using process, I get this type of log entry... http://pastebin.com/m366fb935  has knoppix modified my system, and is there an easy way to see an undo such
<monchevique> I also want to learn rude comments
<monchevique> say something rude
<monchevique> please
<Bungalo> you are a butt slice
<Bungalo> rude? no?
<monchevique> kind of
<monchevique> its more polite
<monchevique> I guess
<veltsu> I wouldn't want to be a slice of a butt
<monchevique> :P
<sloopy> ok you knobqueens
<Bungalo> veltsu- I'm pretty unfamiliar with atheros chipsets and only slightly above a noob myself
<monchevique> what does flutter girl mean
<monchevique> ?
<Bungalo> you
<Bungalo> it means you
<monchevique> if you can say it in spanish better
<monchevique> ¬¬
<monchevique> seriously
<Bungalo> um
<sloopy> how do you say knobqueen in spanish?
<veltsu> Bungalo, thanks anyway. I'll keep reading and testing different setups. There must be a solution to this
<Bungalo> my spanish is terrible
<monchevique> maybe I can help you
<monchevique> but it means something 4 you that word?
<monchevique> flutter
<monchevique> :S
<monchevique> it's a modism
<sloopy> flutter is a verb
<monchevique> and it means....
<sloopy> its what butterfly wings do when they fly
<monchevique> oohh
<monchevique> aletear
<monchevique> and it includes the bird
<monchevique> s
<sloopy> yes birds too
<TheMoebius> hey I need a little help with grub. I had an existing grub thing set up on hd0 and I wanted to leave all that intact so I switched the primary hard drive to hd1 in the bios, but when I installed ubuntu it still overwrote the boot sector of hd0 even though it wasn't the primary hard drive. So how so I add an entry in grub to boot another entry in grub
<monchevique> aletero
<monchevique> yes that's right
<monchevique> aleteo
<monchevique> aleteo de la chica
<monchevique> I guess
<FloodBot3> monchevique: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monchevique> thank you
<AlexandertheConf> Ok, This still isnt working. I will leave it to a little later.
<gnutron> AlexandertheConf: the first line in your script must be #!/bin/bash
<MrMustard> my top three distros are Arch Linux, Mint, and Openbsd
<HorizonXP> hey, i think upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid server changed how BIND9 reads its config files. Anyway, i was wondering if anyone had a link to an up to date tutorial for how to set up BIND9 for a home network
<kindofabuzz> how would i set it to where when i drag something to my desktop it stays where i drag it to instead of going to the next space after icons already there? make sense?
<MrMustard> HorizonXP, just use /etc/host
<MrMustard> HorizonXP, I mean /etc/hosts
<HorizonXP> MrMustard: My ISP's DNS isn't that great, which is why I use BIND9 to grab DNS entries from the root servers directly
<akm1> Hello, i ave installed dual-boot ubuntu on vista laptop and i can't figure and i cant figure out how to make wifi working...
<munteanu> akm1:you need to install wireless card drivers
<munteanu> akm1: its a different operating system, you dont have any drivers installed on it
<MrMustard> HorizonXP, oh, i guess you couldn't use /etc/hosts for that - maybe it's time to find a new ISP?
<akm1> ubuntu recognizes the card and loads the sky2 driver...
<btoogood> hi there all I have gotten ubuntu 8.10 working on my laptop and is going well
<HorizonXP> MrMustard: lol, ISPs great otherwise. and i'm in Canada, not much choice in ISPs
<btoogood> i fixed the network probem
<btoogood> if anyone is interested
<abarai_renji> excuse me, its quite a dumb question, how do i use filezilla?
<akm1> munteanu, Ubuntu  recognizes the card and loads the sky2 driver...
<rgeorgy> hi there
<rgeorgy> Could anybody help me with a network manager issue
<rgeorgy> ?
<munteanu> akm1: then what is not working?
<btoogood> rgeorgy: whats the problem
<rgeorgy> I used to conect to a wired network at the pase
<rgeorgy> but after installing ubuntu, I cant connect
<btoogood> rgeorgy: what version
<rgeorgy> ubuntu intrepid
<rgeorgy> 386 version
<akm1> munteanu, but there is no Wireless Connection shown in network manager
<btoogood> rgeorgy: i will pm you hang on
<rgeorgy> btoogood: ok
<osxdude> Hi all, right now, for some reason, I cannot write to anything in /proc/acpi/ibm/, with or without sudo. Without sudo, the application "beep" will not run. There is a second user who can run beep though. What's up with my computer?
<AndyB> I was wondering if i could get some advice, I have XP on an internal drive, and ubuntu on an external drive, and grub is on the external drive and its in my mbr, so without the usb plugged in i cant boot. I plan on running fixmbr from xp disk, and using a SuperGrubDisk, but when i try to boot ubuntu from SuperGrubDisk it says Error 13 Invalid executable format?
<kerin> Hey guys, for some reason when I try to install wine-utils it needs to (but can't install) libwine and wine-bin.  thing is, libwine IS installed.
<shabby79> can someone please walk me through getting ubuntu going on vmserver?
<VistaUser> HEy
<Emphastala> i'm impressed with synaptic package manager.. this makes the rpm junk on fedora seem clumsy and dangerous
<VistaUser> #kubuntu
<sloopy> VistaUser, try ´/join #kubuntu´
<VistaUser> ok
<VistaUser> ty
<Gerinych> hey guys, I want to format my secondary hard drive, but it has opensuse's grubloader, which is now used. how do i make ubuntu's bootloader load first when the system's starting?
<VistaUser> can i put ubuntu on a partition and not let it harm my windows vista?
<incepator__> yes
<Flannel> !grub | Gerinych, first link
<ubottu> Gerinych, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blah569> On a notebook that I have, the wireless speed is 200% faster on Windows then on Ubuntu, even if the notebook is in the same location when I am using Windows, and then Ubuntu.  Are there any types to increase the wireless speed?
<Gerinych> flannel, ok, thanks
<sdfsdfsfd> hello - i am using the ubuntu 8.04 live cd and the last few times ive booted into it and installed flash-plugin-nonfree it doesnt seem to work
<sdfsdfsfd> ive been using it since it came out and it has worked fine
<VistaUser> i want ubuntu cause i am bored haha
<Flannel> !dualboot | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<VistaUser> ok ty
<VistaUser> brb with ubuntu
<simtower_laptop> help me, what is second best distro to ubuntu
<sdfsdfsfd> i have used synaptic and also the add/remove dialog to install adobe flash yet when i go to tools / add ons it does not show up
<cy> hi guys
<ajiweoisxh> dudes my emerald is not working, compiz works fine, emerald worked recently but no longer. please help me fix this.
<VistaUser> if i have 150 GB right now what is a good amount for ubuntu?
<blah569> Does anyone have a link for improving wireless speed on Ubuntu?  On the same notebook with Vista, it's much faster.
<simtower_laptop> wireless sucks in ubuntu
<simtower_laptop> end of story
<blah569> I prefer it over ethernet though.
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, 50ish perhaps.
<cy> i would like to buy a packard bell xs20 and has a via cpu with vx700 chipset but i wonder if it will run under ubuntu
<sloopy> VistaUser, what use?
<Konsole> simtower_laptop, agreed.
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, Although, 150 is probably best.
<VistaUser> lol thats my whole hard drive
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, No kidding? (:
<blah569> Is there a Linux distrubution that's faster with wireless?
<blah569> :P
<dotblank> Help! My wireless adapter is conflicting with my bluetooth adapter and reducing range, how do I turn off the radio on the bluetooth adapter
<Flannel> zhaozhou: Please be helpful
<Flannel> VistaUser: How much free space do you currently have?
<VistaUser> LOL only if i9 could make my drivers work wih XP
<VistaUser> i have 150 GB
<sloopy> VistaUser, are you also installing windows in this space?
<VistaUser> free 200GB without vista and what not
<Flannel> VistaUser: Oh, 150G free?  20 will be fine, 50 would be plenty.
<abarai_renji> blah569, i think you are mistaken, i use axel to download some iso, and it worked faster than when i download with IDM in ms windows
<zhaozhou> Flannel, ... xD
<Flannel> VistaUser: It uses about 2G for the base install, then the rest would be for additional programs and personal data (mostly personal data)
<VistaUser> well XP takes alot less more space cause i downgraded and i have 189 GB free with vista i have 150GB
<blah569> Well, the pages load much slower on Ubuntu using wireless.
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, It all comes down to where you store your personal data really.
<VistaUser> yah true
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, Ubuntu itself, along with it's applications, does not take much space at all.
<dotblank> Help! My wireless adapter is conflicting with my bluetooth adapter and reducing range, how do I turn off the radio on the bluetooth adapter
<sloopy> VistaUser, on my home machine i use 20GB for each of Ubuntu, Fedora, Windows XP, windows Vista, and the rest is a formatted drive for storage
<VistaUser> yah but i need windows so i can play my games :P lol but 50 sounds aight
<VistaUser> sloppy how much GB do u have all together?
<sloopy> this machine (my laptop) has 10GB for Ubuntu, and 10GB for windows xp
<sloopy> VistaUser, used to be 120GB now its a 500GB (475GB formatted
<zhaozhou> I have 500 gigs for my gentoo, then i have 750 GBs as an /home on an NFS and a few TBs as mounted drives.
<VistaUser> omg
<VistaUser> how u get 500 gb on a laptop
<VistaUser> lol
<^paradox^> im in need of a hand with pidgin
<sloopy> thats on my home machine, this laptop (P3 1066Mhz/256MB ram) only has 20GB
<sdfsdfsfd> i have used synaptic and also the add/remove dialog to install adobe flash yet when i go to tools / add ons it does not show up
<Ohkie> i seem to be having trouble moving between desktops. I'm doing ctrl+alt+arrows but nothing happens. interestingly i dont seem to be able to edit the shortcut keys either?
<zhaozhou> Haha, i don't. On my laptops i have either 80 or 360 gigs on root, then the mounted drives.
<w3rd__> hey guys i have a vm running ubuntu svr, bridged ethernet, i cant seem to get the nic to pull an ip, /etc/init.d/./networking restart
<magic_ninja> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<VistaUser> if i buy a external hard drive can i put os on it and boot into it?
<zhaozhou> w3rd__, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, yeah.
<sloopy> VistaUser, if you have a newer machine capable of booting from USB
<zhaozhou> w3rd__, If your not getting an ip you could try ifconfig and dhclient.
<VistaUser> sloppy how can i check?
<w3rd__> right it doesnt recognize this if i dont initiate with ./ execute
<^paradox^> pidgin wont login at all for my yahoo id
<w3rd__> let me try dhclient
<w3rd__> cause ifconfig doesnt even list eth0
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, If your computer has 200 gigs of harddrivespace, your computer is new enough to boot an usb drive.
<stickboy> having some problem with dual booting a friend's laptop. the battery gave out when he tried the first time and now we're going through again trying to go over the half job. he has xp on it. not sure if the ext3 system should be primary or logical, and if it's primary if grub would be the boot loader.
<sdfsdfsfd> i have used synaptic and also the add/remove dialog to install adobe flash yet when i go to tools / add ons it does not show up
<zhaozhou> w3rd__, It could be down, try ifconfig -a.
<^paradox^> and for awhile before this happened pidgin would disconnect me after a few hours
<VistaUser> lol ok ^^
<^paradox^> need some help with this
<w3rd__> dhclient just worked
<w3rd__> ty zhaozhou
<mib_zyh29v> i need to write simple bash script that see if /tmp/foo.log file exist.. if exist script die.., if not exist.. do: touch /tmp/foo.log.. someone can help me ?
<sloopy> VistaUser, plug a usb memory device in (flash drive etc) and go to the boot menu for the bios and see if it lists it
<zhaozhou> w3rd__, np.
<sloopy> zhaozhou, uh my wifes desktop machine has 320GB and it cant boot from usb...
<VistaUser> sloopy idk what u mean
<zhaozhou> sloopy, True, but that's a desktop. VistaUser's 200 GB machine is a laptop. That's another story... :-)
<cy> sloopy check the primary boot in your bios
<sloopy> cy, its an older machine... HD has been upgraded
<VistaUser> u know what i dont like laptops any more ur so limited
<^paradox^> right now its just sitting saying available connecting
<cy> ah ok.
<mib_zyh29v> i need to write simple bash script that see if /tmp/foo.log file exist.. if exist script die.., if not exist.. do: touch /tmp/foo.log.. someone can help me ?
<mib_zyh29v> i need to write simple bash script that see if /tmp/foo.log file exist.. if exist script die.., if not exist.. do: touch /tmp/foo.log.. someone can help me ?
<dotblank> Anyone have really short wireless range with an atheros card?
<sl4ck3r> t
<dotblank> But only in ubuntu
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, Your not really that limited. You are limited in power, but not in connection or mobility.
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, I prefer laptops over desktops.
<VistaUser> me to but its like i cant even upgrade my hard drive anymore
<takamarou> Anyone in here have any experience with the Brother MFC420CN printer?
<cy> zhaozhou, how about packard bell xs20? im' just worried by its vx700 chipset
<Ohkie> i seem to be having trouble moving between desktops. I'm doing ctrl+alt+arrows but nothing happens.
<zhaozhou> cy, Huh?
<jctheman> i have used synaptic and also the add/remove dialog to install adobe flash yet when i go to tools / add ons it does not show up
<sloopy> i dont like the kb/track pad on laptops , i usually use external ones when i have to use laptop
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, IDE drives beeing outdated?
<VistaUser> what u mean IDE?
<^paradox^> a hand please? ive got a few projects going and yahoo messenger service is a necessary evil
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, Nevermind. :-)
<jctheman> taka: yes
<VistaUser> lol
<takamarou> jctheman, mind giving me a walkthrough on the setup?  starting to get a bit pissed :)
<sloopy> ^paradox^, i dont use im´s irc is better...
<Ohkie> sorry i mean workspace. I cant seem to move between workspaces?
<cy> vistauser, ide drive (pata) or sata drive
<VistaUser> who had Xp and Vista and ubuntu and what not on one computer
<zhaozhou> sloopy, Use IM's via IRC then. Gotta love bitlbee. :-)
<sloopy> VistaUser, i do
<VistaUser> cy ooo ty how i figure that out?
<^paradox^> sloopy: theres not much i can do at this point. the majority of contacts i have are using it
<jctheman> taka: havent used it on linux but it should be easy with cups
<^paradox^> ive got to get pidgin working properly again
<takamarou> jctheman, that's what I figured.. but for some reason when I install the drivers for it, they aren't showing up.  No idea why.
<Ohkie> anybody?
<cy> guys, have you tried packard bell's xs20 with vx700 chipset? or any net book with vx700 chipset?
<^paradox^> or lose half my project
<zhaozhou> Ohkie, Which desktop manager are you using?
<jctheman> taka: did you install c-shell?
<jctheman> i think you need that to install the driver
<Ohkie> zhauoz: not sure. the default that comes with ubuntu?
<grendal_prime> ok is it me or did yahoo jack up there protocol again?
<grendal_prime> for yahoo messenger that is
<zhaozhou> Ohkie, Gnome. Well, i don't rememeber the menues in my head, but you have keyboard shortcuts in your settings.
<LogicalDash> I have an Emacs Lisp file for a new major mode. How do I install it?
<zhaozhou> Ohkie, Check them out. :-)
<takamarou> jctheman, I did.  My problem is when i dpkg the lpr and the cups driver, the ppd file doesn't show up in /usr/share/cups/models/mfc420cn  .. I don't even have a cups/models
<jctheman> http://www.martinhenze.de/2008/08/11/brother-printers-and-ubuntu-linux-804/
<grendal_prime> Im just trying to im someone and well pidgin has been trying to connect to my yahoo im account for like 4 yours now.
<^paradox^> im having trouble with yahoo as well. the messenger service at least
<grendal_prime> the last thing i got was an apologie about how they were doing routine maint today.
<Ohkie1> sorry zhaoz: i got knocked off the net.... didnt see any answer u gave?
<takamarou> jctheman, thanks.. I'll give it a try again
<zhaozhou> Never use centralized IM protocols...
<grendal_prime> ya i think they jackafied there im protocol again...great...just another reason to use google talk.
<grendal_prime> at least its xmmp compliant(jabber rocks!)
<^paradox^> thats not exactly an option when some ppl only use one service
<grendal_prime> ya no kidding
<zhaozhou> grendal_prime, Agreed.
<dfgas> question for you, when i used gentoo and gentoo was booting up it would give you the service name and give you like a green "started" or ok what ever, what is that so i can do it to my ubuntu install
<grendal_prime> i have about 4 jabber servers running right now, for companys i did work for...thats how those people stay in contact with me.
<Ohkie1> am i dead again?
<zhaozhou> dfgas, Just turn off the bootsplash.
<grendal_prime> and i swear you cant shut those servers down with a shotgun
<zhaozhou> dfgas, That's the init-process.
<^paradox^> is that whats going on here? yahoo changed something and now im sufferin for it?
<zhaozhou> ^paradox^, Man, your nick, it's hard to tab-complete...
<Ohkie1> I'm using compiz if that means anything zhaoz?
<zhaozhou> Ohkie, Oh, well, yeah it does.
<Ohkie1> heh
<dfgas> zhaozhou, how do i enable that
<^paradox^> zhaozhou: lol sorry
<zhaozhou> Ohkie, In that case you'll have to get "compiz config... whatever"-application
<dfgas> zhaozhou, i removed quiet and slash
<grendal_prime> yep...just another example of the non opensource man trying to bring us down brother... ^paradox^ when they gonna start leaving our people alone?
<dfgas> from menu.lst
<zhaozhou> Anyone know what compiz config application is named?
<zhaozhou> dfgas, That should be enough really.
<dr_willis> zhaozhou,  ccsm
<ardchoille> zhaozhou: ccsm
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, ardchoille, thanks.
<^paradox^> ok so im guessing yahoo will no longer work on pidgin?
<nimbus> Any ideas how to begin trouble shooting avi playback that freezes?
<dfgas> zhaozhou, so it will let me know in green what is started and in red what errored?
<jctheman> grendal: what kind of jabber setups did you deploy?
<brokenbyzero> Anyone well versed with radeon x series cards and making them work with Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ^paradox^,  yahoo tends to break thin gs.. then a week later pidgin has a fix.. but ubuntu dosetn always keep up with the latest pidgin 'versions'
<zhaozhou> dfgas, No greens or reds, but it'll tell you OK or FAIL in dull white text.
<grendal_prime> I have to make a confession guys...i serioiusly thought ubuntu was for wusses that didnt want to learn to install debian.  But umm well this laptop came with it preinstalled so...i figured id give it a try, and last night i was dinking around with there 810 server disk.   I have to admit im loving this.
<ardchoille> zhaozhou: mine does green and red (intrepid)
<[kP]> anyone know what ports to open for nfs ebox server?
<dfgas> hmmm
<Ohkie1> egad you can dig yourself a hole pretty quick with ubuntu.
<Ohkie1> heh
<zhaozhou> ardchoille, O.o really? You're using upstart, right?
<ardchoille> zhaozhou: I don't even know what upstart is
<^paradox^> is anyone else here able to use their yahoo id through pidgin? just trying to figure out if its only me
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<zhaozhou> ardchoille, Hrm, i'll have to google that then.
<ardchoille> dr_willis: thanks
<brokenbyzero> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to play any 3d games...WoW, CoD4, etc...it won't run anything 3d
<ardchoille> zhaozhou: no idea, it's whatever came with Intrepid, I don't install anything outside the repos
<zhaozhou> brokenbyzero, Videodrivers?
<brokenbyzero> I'm assuming the drivers are the problem, but I followed a few guides on ubuntuforums.org and they just made my problem worse
<^paradox^> i almost forgot
<dr_willis> brokenbyzero,  some of those gfames can be tricky to get going properly with wine.. However wine has a rather large support forum and other guides. You need to get your 3d drivers going first... that  may beyour whole issue
<[kP]> anyone know what ports to open for nfs ebox server?
<zhaozhou> ardchoille, I'll have to check a changelog for this. (:
<brokenbyzero> Yes
<zhaozhou> brokenbyzero, What videocard do you have?
<brokenbyzero> my glxinfo | grep rendering says YES to direct rendering
<brokenbyzero> Radeon x800 GTO
<jctheman> grendal_prime:: what kind of jabber setups did you deploy?
<^paradox^> i gave instantbird a test drive yesterday and it booted me off as well. some message having to do with the protocol as well
<mib_vc9mkg> hello
<zhaozhou> brokenbyzero, Ah, right, well that's no issue then (i assume).
<mib_vc9mkg> someone can help me with crontab ?
<zhaozhou> brokenbyzero, Which version of wine do you have then?
<brokenbyzero> It works perfect on Windows, but I can't even get it to render anything under WINE
<mib_vc9mkg> How can i set to run one job for 1 sec ?
<brokenbyzero> Wine 1.0
<dr_willis> mib_vc9mkg,  you mean have a program run ONLY for a set amount of time?  or run every second?
<zhaozhou> brokenbyzero, You should update wine.
<dr_willis> 'perfect on windows' tells us very little. :)
<magic_ninja> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> Other then you are a LUCKY windows user. :P
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, xD
<newbnewb> I asked here as well... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/53645
<dr_willis> ati cards can be a bit of a hassle. :( sadly.
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, Not newer ones.
<dr_willis> even nvidia cards can be a bother lately
<mib_vc9mkg> zhaozhou: hello
<zhaozhou> mib_vc9mkg, Hi.
<brokenbyzero> Well I've been running it on Windows for 4+ years at over 120fps.  I switch to Ubuntu and it won't run at all.  BUT, when i move my HDD over to an old p4 dell with some integrated graphics card... it renders at about 30fps.
<mib_vc9mkg> zhaozhou: can you help me little bit ?
<dr_willis> zhaozhou,  I sure see a lot of people in here asking about them.. :)
<^paradox^> well this is a very pretty pickle. either i use the browser based version of yahoo messenger or im screwed
<ToXiCTeArS> hello guys
<mib_vc9mkg> zhaozhou: can you help me little bit ? please :)
<zhaozhou> mib_vc9mkg, I can sure try. Just ask your question. If i cant answer, someone who can hopefully will.
<ToXiCTeArS> i have a problem with my firefox T_T
<dr_willis> ^paradox^,  that what happened last time Yahoo 'broke' things.
<ardchoille> My yahoo account seems to be working fine i pidgin
<dr_willis> I dont even have a yahoo account to test any more. :()
<ToXiCTeArS> can anyone plz help me T_T
<mib_vc9mkg> zhaozhou: so.. i have a problem with contrab.. i edited it in this mode "1/* * * * * /bin/bash /usr/local/bin/foo.sh" but now run foo.sh only one min. i`d like run it only 1 sec.
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, Actually, newer ati-cards have better support then nVidia have.
<mib_vc9mkg> can you help me ?
<^paradox^> ardchoille: did u look at it just now?
<dr_willis> zhaozhou,  or so i  'hear' but i still see lots of people with issues with ati.. but then again. I dont even know what cards are 'newer' any more.
<ardchoille> ^paradox^: yes
<mib_vc9mkg> zhaozhou: ?
<zhaozhou> mib_vc9mkg, First off, i have no idea what contrab is. However, that looks like a cron-line, is'nt it?
<carandraug> ^paradox^: I'm also having problems with pidgin and my yahoo account. No problems with the other protocols in pidgin
<mib_vc9mkg> zhaozhou: no :(
<dr_willis> I dont think CRON can run a job every second..
<ToXiCTeArS> hey guys is there another browser here on ubuntu rather that firefox?
<mib_vc9mkg> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, I'd say cards from the HD-series are 'newer' cards.
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, Nope, it does not.
<zhaozhou> mib_vc9mkg, Then i can't help you, sir. :-(
<mib_vc9mkg> dr_willis: are you sure ?
<ardchoille> zhaozhou:  http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Linux/CrontabTutorial
<dr_willis> I seem to recall that in the cron docs. it checks the list once a min.. or somthing like that.
<mib_vc9mkg> zhaozhou: ok np :)
<dr_willis> I cant imagaine what you need to run every sec.
<dfgas> zhaozhou, how bout the distros that basically have graphic environment where you hit a button to see boot process and you have use of your mouse already as well? what is that
<dr_willis> ToXiCTeArS,  i use Opera a lot
<mib_vc9mkg> dr_willis: a bash script for monitoring
<zhaozhou> ardchoille, Thank you.
<dr_willis> mib_vc9mkg,  i would say make the script actually do the polling then. Not cron.
<ardchoille> yw
<ToXiCTeArS> dr_willis: how can i download another browser when i cant open firefox? plz help
<declan_> Hey
<declan_> Can someone help me install midori?
<^paradox^> look i know this may not be a big deal to everyone, but when ur about to lose needed aspects of your project (which are private and cant be mentioned) it escalates quickly
<abarai_renji> excuse me, in filezilla how do you fill out the host, username, and password?
<Myrth> hi i have 8.10 live cd running on hp laptop - but doesn't recognize wifi interface
<zhaozhou> dfgas, I have no idea which distros is specific you are talking about, but well... hitting a button to see the boot process is really quite simple. You can do that in ubuntu too, can't you? I'd say mouse is some sort of gpm-utility.
<ToXiCTeArS> dr_willis: how can i download another browser when i cant open firefox? plz help
<Myrth> when i go system > administration > hardware drivers - it shows that atheros is enabled
<shad0w0fsin> Myrth: what is the model of the laptop?
<meditatingfrog> flash performance
<meditatingfrog> improving?
<declan_> Can anyone help me install midori? I don't use ubuntu often and dont know how the package management system works
<zhaozhou> ToXiCTeArS, Via your package manager.
<stdiopt> ToXiCTeArS use wget
<Myrth> pavilion dv6000
<stdiopt> and ask someone a link
<carandraug> ToXiCTeArS: why can't you open firefox? Tried from the terminal?
<grendal_prime> jctheman: ejabberd mostly.  In most cases it is companys smaller than 50 and i mostly use it as a helpdesk type tool as im deveoloping something for them.
<declan_> Can anyone help me install midori? I don't use ubuntu often and dont know how the package management system works
<dr_willis> ToXiCTeArS,  theres a few alterantive browsers you could apt-get install, then go to the opera homepage.. I cant track down a direct link for opera
<dr_willis> !info dilo
<ubottu> Package dilo does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> !info dillo
<ubottu> dillo (source: dillo): Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-3 (intrepid), package size 408 kB, installed size 1140 kB
<Myrth> shad0ww0fsin: pavillion dv6000
<ardchoille> opera is in the repos, or so I thought
<ardchoille> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ToXiCTeArS> carandraug: i suppose to update it so i followed some instruction on a site but i guess i done something wrong
<carandraug> declan_: you go to Add/Remove.. and search for the program. In your case, midori
<remission> hello all...  ive been having issues installing the new nvidia legacy drivers (173.14.15)  i have installed them on a fresh ibex install and i still cant get compiz to work....is there anyone that could possibly help me?
<zhaozhou> Opera is the best. :-) Especially v. 10.
<shad0w0fsin> Myrth: see this: http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/howto-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-pavilion-dv2000-dv6000-dv9000-series-laptops#wireless
<declan_> carandraug, I did...it doesn't have midori for some reason!
<carandraug> ToXiCTeArS: remove and the reinstall it
<ToXiCTeArS> how?
<declan_> carandraug, could it be because I'm using xubuntu?
<carandraug> declan_: what ubuntu version do you have? It appears in 8.10
<grendal_prime> everytime i think i love opera, i find something critical that forces me to not use it..like on my treo phone, great browser, buuuut 3 out of 5 times i fire it up. it hangs the entire phone.
<carandraug> declan_: I doubt it. What version do you have? There's a drop down menu. Make sure it's selected "All available applications" and then search for midori
<declan_> Yeah one sec
<declan_> uname -s is it?
<ardchoille> declan_: open a terminal and type: lsb_release -a
<declan_> Ahhhh
<declan_> 7.10 gutsy
<zhaozhou> grendal_prime, Haha, nice. So what's your favourite browser? Firefox?
<declan_> That would be the problem, no?
<ToXiCTeArS> caradraug:how can i install and reinstall firefox?
<anthony> i have a partitioned hard drive and i wanna delete ubuntu from  HD, but ubuntu is  my default OS and grub comes up to boot ubuntu. if i delete ubuntu will my computer boot normally??? or will there be errors?
<carandraug> declan_: let me see. I'll check the package list of 7.10
<grendal_prime> i have a laptop that will only run 710 because of video card..sucks...but oh well the wife likes it fine( you can still brows and buy shoes with 710)
<dekkong> !anjuta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anjuta
<zhaozhou> anthony, That depends on how you delete ubuntu.
<declan_> carandraug, would it be hard/beneficial to change to 8.10?
<anthony> i wanna delete it using windows
<Myrth> shad0w0fsin: thank you! :)
<zhaozhou> anthony, there are files on the partition that the boot process needs to boot your computer, if those gets deleted your boot process is destroyed.
<grendal_prime> read ann landers with 710,  watch encoded harry potter films (over and over again) and read online books...all with 710
<carandraug> ToXiCTeArS: "sudo apt-get purge firefox" and then "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<Kelen> Hi, How to list all unavailable hardware?
<zhaozhou> carandraug, Is'nt it sudo apt-get remove --purnge firefox?
<newbnewb> What channel do I ask ubuntu networking questions in?
<zhaozhou> Kelen, lspci or lshw.
<carandraug> declan_: it should be easy but upgrades can be tricky sometimes and problems appear in some cases. You'd have to update first to 8.04.
<zhaozhou> newbnewb, Here, or in #networking.
<anthony> ok... so if i wanna delete ubuntu. how can i with out destroying anything?
<dr_willis> Link to Opera -->  ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/opera/linux/962/final/en/i386/opera_9.62.2466.gcc4.qt4_i386.deb
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, gcc4? qt4? really?
<declan_> carandraug: this computer is older than god
<newbnewb> What is the easiest way to configure a home network like this... DSL Modem ---> Ubuntu Desktop ---> Wireless linksys router
<dr_willis> anthony,  if you delete the ubuntu partitiosn. you will need to use the proper windows tools. to reinstall the mbr
<declan_> pre-millenium I think
<Kelen> zhaozhou: yes, i know this, but it's list all available hardware's info.
<dr_willis> zhaozhou,  i noticed that also.. theres 5 differetn versions..  that just happened to be one i selected the link on... Not tried it
<grendal_prime> zhaozhou: i wish i could get firefox on my treo...well i have to use the one that it came with but on my laptop ya i use firefox...i mean come on it works.. and you cant argue that.   I mean honestly i like the kde desktop, but this laptop came with ubuntu not kubuntu and when i installed the kubuntu desktop alot of stuff flat out was ...sketchy,  i go with what works, unless that thing that works is owned my MS.
<dr_willis> ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/opera/linux/962/final/en/i386/opera_9.62.2466.gcc4.qt3_i386.deb
<JohnWittle> So, I'm on an Asus EeePC HDA, and I have done everything listed under the Eee community wiki page, but
<zhaozhou> Kelen, Hmm, what are you looking for then?
<JohnWittle> it will not work! i cannot get wirelseas.
<anthony> windows tools? like the original disk right?
<JohnWittle> wireless*
<RhysU> Quick way to check if a system supports x86_64 instruction set?  Preferably from the command line?
<VistaUser> anyone got a HP dv6000 Laptop
<Kelen> zhaozhou: i wanna know with one hardware is unavailable on this system..
<carandraug> declan_: I checked. It's not in the 7.10 repositories. You'll have to compile it yourself or upgrade ubuntu
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, Should be a qt3 gcc3 version. O.o
<dr_willis> anthony,  yes.  You will need to restore the original windows boot loader/mbr -
<declan_> damn it...
<declan_> carandraug: how do I upgrade/how long would it take?
<zhaozhou> grendal_prime, Man, i could go on forever why not to use firefox. But well, it's your choice.
<dekkong> Hello guys! I would like to learn some c++. what kind of compilers are there for linux? I have only tried bloodshed in windows
<carandraug> zhaozhou: you're right. It's remove --purge
<Kelen> zhaozhou: so, Is there any idea for this require?
<zhaozhou> Kelen, I'm not following. lshw sais which hardware is unused.
<brokenbyzero> Well, I tried to follow that website you gave me, but the 2nd command keeps failing.
<grendal_prime> ya declan_ i know what you mean...i damn alot of things too..its part of my religeon ...its my job for my church...i damn stuff...i curse alot too.
<anthony> just the boot loader right? will i loose any data doing this?
<brokenbyzero> the command was: sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko says Operation not permitted.
<RoninBaka> Just out of interest how much space does a mirror of all ubuntu repo's take?
<stdiopt> dekkong gcc
<carandraug> declan_: it dependes on your connection. You'll have to upgrade to 8.04 first. In my case it took around 3-4 hours
<dr_willis> brokenbyzero,  you are using BACKTICKS  ` ` `  not single quotes by mistake ' ' '   are you?
<brokenbyzero> I copied that directly from the website.
<noobie_snacks> I'm going to start using Flyback as a backup management utility with ubuntu.  That way if i install some new software update/version and it breaks my machine i can easily roll back.  however what directories would i need to backup?  Where is all the 'important' stuff similar to c:\program files on windows??  Thanks!
<brokenbyzero> The previous command had backticks but it worked.
<stdiopt> noobie_snacks everywhere
<carandraug> declan_: you won't have to upgrade to 8.10. Repositories of 8.04 already have midori
<grendal_prime> zhaozhou: well you have heard my plight..ive tried opera and i still do on occation.  The day it does everything i need..hell ill adopt it, but like i say there is always something that comes up that just flat out forces me not to use it.
<dekkong> stdiopt: thank you
<shad0w0fsin> noobie_snacks: yeah basically everything in / except home
<zhaozhou> RhysU, /proc/cpuinfo should have info on this, i just can't remember what flags you should be looking for
<stdiopt> dekkong usually on /usr
<anthony> just the boot loader right? can i loose any data doing this?
<grendal_prime> the locking up the phone is just a big fat nono in my book
<core10> partoes
<stdiopt> but root dirs are important to system so
<ardchoille> noobie_snacks: what I do is use a live cd that has partimage on it and backup the / partition, takes me about 10 minutes, and it's easy to restore
<stdiopt> /bin /lib etc..
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | noobie_snacks
<ubottu> noobie_snacks: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<dr_willis> anthony,  if you really want to be safe   backup stuff.
<declan_> carandraug: my connection is actually VERY fast, but the comp itself is a dinosaur
<brokenbyzero> dr_willis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI is the website that i'm following
<declan_> how much is it dependent on processor speed/ram?
<dr_willis> anthony,  changing the bootloader shouldent mess with the data..
<zhaozhou> grendal_prime, Heh. Man, since first day i tried it I've never looked back. Tried firefox a few times along the way but, just as you, it forces me back to opera.
<jim_p> hi people. does anyone play second life? i found this http://www.byteme.org.uk/secondlife/apt-get-a-secondlife.html and i dont know 2 things yet. What is the name of the package i have to install? If the name of the package is slviewer, it is still on v1.20, but the real secondlife executable provided from their site is v1.21. Will i be able to log to secondlife if i have a non-latest version?
<VistaUser> what does reformating a drive do and will drivers installed be uninstalled?
<core10> fghfhf
<dr_willis> brokenbyzero,  all ive ever done with my ati cards.. is load the driver susing the restricted-drivers tool.
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, formatting a drive means removing everything on the drive.
<brokenbyzero> When I do that it reverts me to 800x600 resolution and disables direct rendering
<stdiopt> dr_willis did u have any problem with compiz and overlay flickering?
<anthony> Ok thanks i feel like a such noob   ha ha ha
<carandraug> declan_: if it's a fast connectoin, maybe it will take less time. But backup before upgrading. Sometimes it can go awfully wrong
<VistaUser> oooo lol
<jim_p> VistaUser, imagine the drive as a field. in order to install (plant) something on it you need to format (plow) it first. anything on it is lost
<remission> is there a channel i can go to to get help for the nvidia legacy drivers?
<dr_willis> brokenbyzero,  perhaps you need to configure the monitor/res after installing the drivers.   check if the drivers are installed/working. then see what res's yopu can select in the setting tools. (and i havent messed with ati in a year+ so i dont rember much more about them)
<core10> oooooooooooooooo
<StevenX> can someone help me out. I am having a problem installing ubuntu from an .iso on the hard drive.
<noobie_snacks> hmm wish they would include a utility similar to this in the package manager
<noobie_snacks> or just the ability to roll back version numbers if an upgrade breaks pc :-/
<noobie_snacks> perfect world right? :D
<dekkong> stdiopt: ok :)
<zhaozhou> jim_p, Nice one.
<ardchoille> for the person having a problem with yahoo im, my cell phone can't even log into yahoo im right now, looks like they're having a temp problem
<stdiopt> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jim_p> StevenX, with wubi?
<carandraug> !ask | StevenX
<ubottu> StevenX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stdiopt> StevenX what prob?
<VistaUser> if i reformat and install drivers be better than using a revovery disc from HP?
<StevenX> stdiopt:  I am using the instructions located a this url: http://deepbluespaces.blogspot.com/2008/07/install-ubuntu-804-from-hard-disk.html
<jim_p> zhaozhou, thanks. i know this example ~15 years now. our computing teacher told it 1st time
<declan_> Is there another thing I can do to make the comp even faster? I'm already using xubuntu
<declan_> I'd use an even simple DE if its lighter
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, Thing is, if you reformat you'll have to use the recovery discs, you wont have an OS left on the HDD.
<StevenX> stdiopt: I can get the installer prompt, but at a certain point, it tells me that it was unable to mount the cdrom drive.
<dr_willis> VistaUser,  hard to tell.. the recovery disks often install lots of  Pre-isntalled-crapware from HP.. but then again. tehy may also install some utilities you need.
<declan_> is openbox faster?
<core10> f/m
<ardchoille> zhaozhou: you can install a light window manager like fluxbox or openbox
<dr_willis> declan_,   more minimal is always faster.. if you can make do without the extas
<stdiopt> StevenX i did install my ubuntu 8.10 by iso
<RoninBaka> whats the url for hardy packages.gz
<mib_vc9mkg> dr_willis: are you bash monkey ?
<zhaozhou> jim_p, I've learn't it all the hard way. There is this metal plate where you store magnetic data, and flipping... etc. etc.
<declan_> dr_willis, I know. I'm asking what I can get rid of
<stdiopt> u know what dev is your cdrom?
<stdiopt> exacly.?
<dr_willis> mib_vc9mkg,  I rarely  do much bash scripting
<carandraug> declan_: you have fluxbox
<VistaUser> i have the recovery discs and Vista ( trial i got from toshiba laptop)
<StevenX> stdiopt: Yes. It is /dev/sda4.
<declan_> carandraug, that's lighter than xfce?
<zhaozhou> ardchoille, Where? If the disc is formatted there is nothing left?
<jim_p> declan_, disable useless services. if possible make a server install and install xorg and whatever you wish after that. thats what i do. perfectionist to the bone!
<dr_willis> declan_,  if you install fluxbox, you dont really need to remove xfce, you can use what parts of xfce you like
<stdiopt> StevenX wondering why u need cdrom?
<mib_vc9mkg> dr_willis: one question. this is my code http://rafb.net/p/rTi26F23.html i should include a loop in it (while)
<btoogood> hi there all
<RoninBaka> Just out of interest how much space does a mirror of all ubuntu repo's take?
<carandraug> declan_: much lighter. But you can keep both and then decide on login
<mib_vc9mkg> dr_willis: can you help me to apply it ?
<zhaozhou> ardchoille, Hmm, wait. That might have been misplaced.
<core10> fgugjfgjfgj
<declan_> Nice, how do I get fluxbox
<Flannel> core10: Did you have a question?
<declan_> sudo apt-get install fluxbox?
<dr_willis> mib_vc9mkg,  i would check the ABS guide for examples that do what you want then modify them.  thats where i normally start
<StevenX> stdiopt: what did you use in this line in the menu.lst: kernel /vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso
<carandraug> declan_: "sudo apt-get install fluxbox" I believe
<declan_> sexy
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, Do know that fluxbox requires alot of configuring before it's really usable.
<mib_vc9mkg> dr_willis: you cant help me ?
<StevenX> stdiopt: as you can see, boot=casper might be the problem. I didn't know what to put there so I just left it.
<stdiopt> StevenX i didn't like that
<core10> kontollllllllll
<ardchoille> zhaozhou: when I used fluxbox on Gutsy, the menu was the only thing really time-consuming, but that may be betternow
<Flannel> core10: Please take offtopic chatter elsewhere, thanks.
<jim_p> declan_, what are your pc specs? if you are on some dual core with 2gb of ram, dont expect fluxbox to make huge difference
<stdiopt> StevenX i did an harder way, and dam and if i knew that grub boots iso :s
<StevenX> stdiopt: lol.
<declan_> jim_p, this machine is from...oh, 1998 I think
<dr_willis> zhaozhou,  try it and see..  deends on how you define 'useable' i guess.. it does the jobs a window-manager does...
<zhaozhou> ardchoille, I never use any menues on *box, the keyconfig however is a pain to configure.
<core10> sempek.........................
<declan_> I have 192 MB ram
<Flannel> !id | core10
<ubottu> core10: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jim_p> declan_, give it to me and i will install ANYTHING you wish. ligghtweight of course
<Vratha> hello
<dr_willis> zhaozhou,  i normally just cuseomize the menus to include the terminal and a few apps i use.. i dont need the fkuxbox menu to show 1000000 items. :)
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, I have, multiple times. :-)
<stdiopt> StevenX i fdisk a drive, and unpacked a file from iso into the FS, then i changed passwd and some other files (so that i can login) setupped grub to that FS kernel, and booted
<jim_p> declan_, then the best bet is to go server install + only necesary stuff. it uses less drive space too
<carandraug> declan_: have you tried vector linux? I've heard it's one of the best distros to computers that old. Or debian (but debian requires more configuration)
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, True, but still, the keybindings is the heart of *box, you _need_ those. :-D
<jim_p> declan_, i can guide you if you want
<declan_> carandraug, this is actually working pretty great, it's just a little slow
<dr_willis> zhaozhou,  cant say that i ever bothered eith the fluxbox keybindings
<declan_> jim_p, what I could really use help with is finding a browser thats much lighter than FF
<core10> id flanel
<dr_willis> zhaozhou,  for a light WM i tend to use jwm
<declan_> Ok, I'm gonna try fluxbox, brb
<VistaUser> is there like a disc fragmentator on ubuntu?
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, I'm currently on wmii, love it. Everything is configured just the way i want it at start.
<jim_p> declan_, hmmm let me think. Does opera count?
<carandraug> declan_: try kasehaze. Not sure it's in the repos
<Flannel> !defrag | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<jim_p> declan_, lynx will be useless there
<ardchoille> VistaUser: we don't usually have to worry about defragging
<VistaUser> ooo kk
<Vratha> anyone trying to use the ath5k driver and hostapd on 8.10?  whenever i try to use interface=wlan0 and driver=madwifi in my hostapd.conf, i get these errors when running "hostapd -d -d -d /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf": http://pastebin.com/d363b78cd
<StevenX> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<VistaUser> i wish ubuntu was more compatible LOL
<Vratha> i don't know why the madwifi driver isn't initializing :(
<core10> gdhdhhxh
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, compatible how?
<VistaUser> like all my games and what not
<jim_p> Vratha, try disabling/removing network manager
<VistaUser> i like ubuntus low use of memory and hard drive space
<yosyp> how do i view an ms (troff) file?
<StevenX> what's the command I need to put into fstab if I want to mount a device (/dev/sda4) into a dir (/home), with the device being ext3.
<Vratha> jim_p: you mean the network-manager package?
<Flannel> VistaUser: Have you checked winehq's compatability lists?
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, You should try damn small linux. :-D
<grendal_prime> well im out.. i need to get some real work done...you guys...peace out seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<VistaUser> yah
<jim_p> Vratha, yea. its my most hated package ever! do you use static ips? you can also use wicd for wireless
<zhaozhou> StevenX, /dev/sda1 /home ext3 defaults 0 0
<VistaUser> i guess ill dual boot but i dont like how i got to reboot all the time to change
<StevenX> zhaozhou: thanks.
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, You could simply use virtualbox inside windows.
<Vratha> jim_p: i'll remove it to see if it helps.  on the wireless side i use static IPs; on the wired side i use DHCP
<dr_willis> virtualbox is handy
<VistaUser> what u mean i can boot linux in windows?
<jim_p> does anyone play second life? i found this http://www.byteme.org.uk/secondlife/apt-get-a-secondlife.html and i dont know 2 things yet. What is the name of the package i have to install? If the name of the package is slviewer, it is still on v1.20, but the real secondlife executable provided from their site is v1.21. Will i be able to log to secondlife if i have a non-latest version?
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, Yup, you can.
<VistaUser> well thats no fun :P
<jim_p> VistaUser, what he means is "use virtualization". virtualization never harmed anyone... except vista as a guest os
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, Well it's handy. :-D
<VistaUser> lol
<jim_p> it is! i can live without vbox zhaozhou
<VistaUser> may i have link?
<jim_p> virtualbox.org
<VistaUser> can i do vice versa?
<ardchoille> Won't qemu allow you to run a Windows OS inside Ubuntu?
<zhaozhou> jim_p, Well I'm no windows user so i can definitely live without virtualbox.
<jim_p> Vratha, tell me when you are done. upon removal all connections may drom
<dr_willis> run windows, running vbox.. running linux.. running vbox. running windows....
<zhaozhou> ardchoille, So will virtualbox.
<jim_p> zhaozhou, what do you use for virtualization?
<remission> hello all...  ive been having issues installing the new nvidia legacy drivers (173.14.15)  i have installed them on a fresh ibex install (plus current updates) and i still cant get compiz to work....is there anyone that could possibly help me?  what is frustrating is that 173.14.12 works fine on a fresh install but is broken after the updates.
<ardchoille> VistaUser: there ya go
<dr_willis> You can run either OS inside the other. :)
<declan_> carandraug: fluxbox didn't work
<zhaozhou> jim_p, I don't. :-)
<Commie_Cary> dr_willis, why would you run virtualbox under virtualbox
<dr_willis> I use vbox under windows to test out live cd's
<declan_> Like, when I selected it under session, it loaded a screen
<dr_willis> Commie_Cary,  because you can. :P
<jim_p> VistaUser, yes you can do vice versa, but 3d acceleration inside virtualization is minimal to none
<declan_> But no icons or anything
<VistaUser> so i can be on linux and run vista? will drivers work?
<dr_willis> declan_,  yes.. try right clicking the mouse.
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, Haha, that would be fun really. I have to try that.
<jim_p> declan_, thats fluxbox!
<dr_willis> declan_,  fluxbox is a 'window manager' thats it.. :) not a desktop
<declan_> dr_willis, jim_p...so how do I use it with xfce?
<dr_willis> declan_,  you run whatever specidfic xfce parts you want I guess....
<jim_p> declan_, you will need an app to draw the desktop. thunar can do it, pcmanfm can etc
<ardchoille> declan_: fluxbox is a window manager, xfce is a desktop environment, they're different animals
<dr_willis> declan_,  but then youa re sort of loseing the reason for using fluxbox if you run all of xfce with it.
<dr_willis> declan_,  xfce uses 'xfwm' as its window manager
<jim_p> VistaUser, can you please be more specific on what you want to do?
<jim_p> does anyone play second life? i found this http://www.byteme.org.uk/secondlife/apt-get-a-secondlife.html and i dont know 2 things yet. What is the name of the package i have to install? If the name of the package is slviewer, it is still on v1.20, but the real secondlife executable provided from their site is v1.21. Will i be able to log to secondlife if i have a non-latest version?
<Commie_Cary> dr_willis, can you run virtualbox under parallels under vmware?
<Commie_Cary> :P
<zhaozhou> declan_, You can get icons in fluxbox too though, i think it's called idesktop or something. You could just google it if you feel like configuring fluxbox to your needs.
<dr_willis> Commie_Cary,  proberly can.
<VistaUser> nvm i figured it out
<VistaUser> lol
<penrith> nickname pen
<VistaUser> ty but :P
<declan_> zhaozhou, yeah, I don't want to mess anything up
<dekkong> hey guys! what actually does apt-get clean remove?
<Commie_Cary> no even better!
<declan_> linear algebra hw I guess it is
<Flannel> dekkong: The downloaded deb files
<jim_p> dekkong, downloaded packages left as cache
<zhaozhou> declan_, You wont, you never will. If you mess anything up, just boot your livecd and reinstall. No damage done!
<dekkong> jim_p: are they safe to remove ..I guess yes?
<Commie_Cary> dr_willis, can you run virtualbox under qemu emulating x86 under qemu emulating powerpc under virtualbox under parallels under vmware?
<jim_p> dekkong, yes if you have a fast connection and you dont mind redownloading something
<dr_willis> Commie_Cary,  yes..   - happy?
<ardchoille> dekkong: yes, but if you haven't installed them yet, you need to dl them again to install
<Commie_Cary> dr_willis, yus
<penrith> id
<dr_willis> Commie_Cary,  ive ran   pc -> windows -> amiga emulator -> c64 emulator  :)
<bullgard4> I have started cheops-ng. It starts and asks me for 'Agent hostname:' What do I have to put in here?
<carandraug> declan_: I was away. What was the problem? No icons on the desktop? That's normal. That's how fluxbox works. It has no window manager. Thunar is quite good an lightweight
<zhaozhou> carandraug, It has no desktop manager.
<jasuus> i can schedule a shutdown alright, but is there a way to schedule the machine to "suspend"
<jasuus> or rather...what is the way
<core1> xdhdxfhxdh
<jim_p> one of these days i will switch to fvwm, period :P
<carandraug> zhaozhou: well, he quited in the mean anyway.
<dekkong> ok thx guys .. I could not start Synaptic normally because I was out of space :)
<zhaozhou> jasuus, You should have the suspend-command, right?
<ardchoille> core1: Please stop that
<penrith> hey how do u get more rooms
<zhaozhou> carandraug, Xd
<stdiopt> jasuus lol
<Flannel> penrith: /join #room
<sabayonweb_29775> can anyone help me install ubuntu on a dell xps one
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, Download CD. Burn CD. Boot CD. Install Ubuntu.
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, :-)
<sabayonweb_29775> i cant get livecd to boot it stops when gets to startx
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, You should'nt have to startx, GDM starts at boot.
<newfeats> hi.  what's the best way to incorporate GCC?
<core1> ra rohhhhhhh
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, Could be problems with graphic driver though.
<zhaozhou> core1, ...
<core1> itil
<sabayonweb_29775> i normally use sabayon and it wont boot either
<brokenbyzero> well enabling restricted drivers all but killed my computer
<sloopy> i have a couple machines i need to use alternate install disk in order to install
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, I figured of your nick.
<Ohkie> hi. how do i get rid of this damn compiz thing so i can use my multiple workspaces again?
<jasuus> ah sudo /etc/acpi/sleepbtn.sh does the trick
<brokenbyzero> Right now I'm suffering at under 1fps on IRC and direct rendering is off
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, You could, however, try to install the graphicdriver you need, then startx.
<sabayonweb_29775> they say my video card may not be supported yet
<zhaozhou> brokenbyzero, 1fps on irc? what?
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, Which videocard do you have?
<sabayonweb_29775> zhaozhou: how do i do that
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, sudo apt-get install <driver>
<brokenbyzero> Yes, each time I type a letter or somebody talks it freezes my entire screen and slowly loads everything back
<bombshelter13_> Hi, I just updated my EEE1000 to Intrepid and now gnome seems to crash, sending me back to GDM. The Failsafe Gnome session works flawlessly, up to and including compiz working perfectly in failsafe mode. Does anyone know how I might fix this, or even how I could just make a new session based on the Failsafe but without the annoying warning dialog at log in?
<sabayonweb_29775> zhaozhou: intel g33 something
<system_> When installing/uninstalling using apt-get or synaptic, how clean is it? I mean, if I install 10 apps and remove 10 apps, does it leave lots of leftovers like crummy windows tends to do?
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, That's a chipset, no video driver.
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, Oh, and i have that one too.
<sabayonweb_29775> i cant live cd for ubuntu to boot
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, videocard*
<dr_willis> system_,  very few 'left overs' if any.. Note that remioving an app. does NOT remove the settings files from th users home directories
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, If you do not have a separate videocard, you have an intel GMA, this card is fully supported by both sabayon and ubuntu.
<sabayonweb_29775> well dell xps one a2010 is an allinond desktop
<sabayonweb_29775> all-in-one
<ardchoille> system_: also removing an app is not the same as purging an app, see: man apt-get
<newfeats> how would i go about installing GCC?  is there a meta package available that installs all needed tools?
<system_> dr_willis: Ah. Ok. On Windows (Insert version), when I try to make clean disk images, I always tried not to install and remove crap because it always leaves junk behind.
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, XPS desktops usually does have separate videocards though...
<ardchoille> !compile | new feats
<ubottu> new feats: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zhaozhou> newfeats, build-essential
<sabayonweb_29775> zhaozhou: not this one
<zhaozhou> newfeats, Or just gcc.
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, You sure?
<Kragnerac> :)
<sabayonweb_29775> it has intel / tv turner card
<brokenbyzero> Fixed it.
<sabayonweb_29775> i have lower end model
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, Is there a videocard with integrated tv tuner? Or is that separate?
<VistaUser> i am going to go play call of duty 4
<VistaUser> cya
<nex3> I just updated the Ubuntu partition on my MacBook, and X is having trouble starting
<zhaozhou> VistaUser, Nice, good luck and have fun.
<VistaUser> ty :P
<nex3> GDM keeps alternating between the spinning cursor and the normal cursor without displaying anything
<sabayonweb_29775> zhaozhou: think it isnt seperate not sure
<nex3> And when I try to use startx, it says something about NewInputDeviceRequest failing
<budz0r_> hey guys, i have vista installed on this machine and have chopped the partition in half. if i install ubuntu on that second partitino how difficult is it to get GRUB to give me the option to load vista if i need to?
<sabayonweb_29775> do get that driver do i boot into a console from cd the do command then startx
<zhaozhou> budz0r_, It's impossible not to have grub give you that option if you are using the ubuntu installer.
<jim_p> does anyone play second life? i found this http://www.byteme.org.uk/secondlife/apt-get-a-secondlife.html and i dont know 2 things yet. What is the name of the package i have to install? If the name of the package is slviewer, it is still on v1.20, but the real secondlife executable provided from their site is v1.21. Will i be able to log to secondlife if i have a non-latest version?
<magic_ninja> wow installing ubuntu from a pen drive is like 10000000 times faster (takes 10 minutes from booting into live mode to an installed desktop)
<nex3> Does anyone have any idea why that would happen or how I could fix it?
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, If you figure out which driver you'll need just sudo apt-get install driver then startx, that should work.
<sabayonweb_29775> how do i find the driver it needs
<penrith> hey
<zhaozhou> magic_ninja, Have you tried NXE boot on a gigabit ethernet? :-D It's amazing!
<zhaozhou> magic_ninja, PXE, even.
<zhaozhou> magic_ninja, That's network boot.
<magic_ninja> zhaozhou, i know but i have no other computers so i havn't messed with it
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, Well first you figure out which videocard you have, i think lspci could help you with that.
<sabayonweb_29775> zhaozhou: im in vista
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, Right, can't help you then. :-P
<magic_ninja> sabayonweb_29775, check it in vista, or from ubuntu lspci | grep vga
<sabayonweb_29775> hold on let me boot up in sabayon live cd in console mode
<sabayonweb_29775> brb
<blood> hey
<zhaozhou> blood, hey.
<blood> is there any way u get people ips
<veltsu> do you guys think a kernel update could help with a wlan card not working properly?
<LPedro> veltsu it might
<zhaozhou> blood, ips as in IP addresses?
<LPedro> blood is there a purpose on that?
<blood> no not here
<veltsu> LPedro, thanks. So I'll let it hum for "2-4 hours" and check back later
<blood>  if u want to scan the range
<zhaozhou> blood, Range of what?
<blood> of ips
<LPedro> veltsu u should check for change logs or something if worth it of upgrading
<LPedro> sometimes just changes some drivers that wont matter to u
<budz0r_> zhaozhou, well i installed ubuntu first once, then made the partition and installed xp and couldnt get grub to show me the option
<zhaozhou> blood, You want to scan a range of IPs to find what?
<kyle___> hello
<budz0r_> are you saying it will recognize that vista is installed and automatically give me the option to boot that as well as ubuntu?
<blood> who ever sends u something
<__kyle__> and yeah thats how a dualboot works
<__kyle__> can anyone help me with a problem?
<zhaozhou> budz0r_, If you install XP after Ubuntu then Microsoft is going to destroy your bootloader with this microsoft-bootloader-of-doom
<sabayonweb_73574> ok im bout to boot to cd
<LPedro> !ask | __kyle__
<ubottu> __kyle__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^paradox^> well ive tested my yahoo name on two other messengers which use jabber with no success
<zhaozhou> budz0r_, Actually, at installpoint ubuntu will search for other OSes and write them into the bootloader-config.
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_29775, good luck.
<LPedro> but also u can setup the menu
<^paradox^> it seems that im now forced to run yahoo messenger in a tab in my browser
<^paradox^> happy happy
<__kyle__> im having problems with getting ubutntu 8.10 to recoignise my wireless card, im on a laptop and the wireless card is plugged in via a pci slot(i think) and i have looked for drivers for the card, its an asus wl-106gm 240 mimo
<zhaozhou> blood, If you want to see who sends you something why not just listen for packets on an interface?
<wolfwalker> I need someone to please quietly direct me to a how-to.  I have source code for a program, I've installed build-essentials, how do I open a terminal window in a certain directory and where do I run make and makefile?
<zhaozhou> __kyle__, Hmm, this is an PCMCIA-card, right?
<dr_willis> !terminal | wolfwalker
<ubottu> wolfwalker: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wolfwalker> I mean make and make install
<dr_willis> wolfwalker,   the directory where you extracted the source to.. normally an app like foo.tar.gz will make a dir called 'foo'
<wolfwalker> Yeah
<__kyle__> im pretty sure it is zhaoz
<wolfwalker> I have a folder on the desktop
<dr_willis> wolfwalker,  and you may need MUCH more then just build-essentials
<budz0r_> zhaozhou, thanksk. that swhat i wanted to know
<budz0r_> :)
<wolfwalker> The program is gyachi for reference
<dr_willis> wolfwalker,  then the path is /home/USERNAME/Desktop/Whateveritscalled
<zhaozhou> budz0r_, Great.
<zhaozhou> budz0r_, :-)
<bullgard4> I have started cheops-ng. It starts and asks me for 'Agent hostname:' What do I have to put in here?
<zhaozhou> wolfwalker, cd /home/wolfwalker/Desktop/ && tar -xvf gyachi.tar.gz && cd gyachi && make && sudo make install
<zhaozhou> wolfwalker, :-D
<__kyle__> ill try pull up a link zhaoz
<zhaozhou> wolfwalker, that would only work in like godmode-scenario
<wolfwalker> Heh
<dr_willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zhaozhou> Oh! An you have apt-get build-dep!
<zhaozhou> !build-dep
<ubottu> build-dep is a handy APT tool that will try to automatically install build (compile) dependencies for you. In the terminal: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<dr_willis> !info gyachi
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in intrepid
<wolfwalker> Don't exist in hardy either
<dr_willis> zhaozhou,  that wont do much good if gyachi is not in the repos to begin with. :)
<zhaozhou> dr_willis, True.
<dr_willis> gyachi may be in the PPA repos if its popular
<calc> also only works for the build-dep of the version of the package in the repo
<wolfwalker> It's in source code.......... now what?
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/+build/744838
<calc> so if you are trying to build a newer version it doesn't help
<dr_willis> wolfwalker,  you may want to check ouit the launchpad ppa repos instead of messign with source.
<wolfwalker> Right, how do I add them?
<dr_willis> wolfwalker,  cd to the source dir. . ./configure , and look for error emssages
<bingungaja> guys, anyone can advise me how to change the view (picture before login page - which show loading status) -- i don't know what it called
<budz0r_> exit
<budz0r_> doh
<furythor> is there any way to manually configure resolutions for X ? since in xorg.conf it states that some things are automatically configured and in that file ignored
<LPedro> szia
<sabayonweb_73574> zhaozhou: got ubuntu to boot i picked safe graphics mode
<Vratha> jim_p: i brought down the NetworkManager but didn't remove it.  no effect on hostapd
<wolfwalker> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Vratha> i believe the problem with ath5k and hostapd must be something different
<vish> Hi Guys, recently installed ubuntustudio 8.10 along with a regular ubuntu install. The problem is that my mounted drives does not show up on the desktop. The pendrives that I mount is also not visible even though they are mounted if I look in nautilus. Anyone have a solution for this? Thanks!
<Vratha> !hostapd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostapd
<wolfwalker> :/
<wolfwalker> !launchpad app
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launchpad app
<jim_p> Vratha, give me a sec to look up
<wolfwalker> !launchpad ppa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launchpad ppa
<wolfwalker> Grrrr
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<bingungaja> guys, anyone can advise me how to change the view (picture before login page - which show loading status) -- i don't know what it called
<bazhang> wolfwalker, /msg ubottu ppa
<zhaozhou> furythor, Display is a subsection in the Screen section, in there you can put the Modes directive.
<jim_p> bingungaja, its called usplash
<B0BBY> I have a question about mail. Do all users have local mailboxes? Or should they be created?
<Vratha> jim_p: np.  i'll keep looking as well
<furythor> Zhaozhou you mean in xorg.conf ?
<sabayonweb_73574> zhaozhou: i dont see my wireless card in boot though
<zhaozhou> furythor, Yup. :-)
<jim_p> sabayonweb_73574, is it found in lsusb/lspci ?
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_73574, Wireless support in livecd's is not something you often see
<bingungaja> jim_p: is it called splash screen ? i tried to change the splash screen with "splash screen manager" and download the picture from gnome-look.org, but what happened is the "usplash" screen not changed, instead, a small picture show up in my screen after my login page, can u tell me why is that please ?
<sabayonweb_73574> zhaozhou: broadcom bcm 4328
<zhaozhou> furythor, To clarify you'd have Section "Screen", SubSection "Display", Modes "1024x768 800x600 somethingxsomething"
<dr_willis> bingungaja,  gnome has its own  loading-splash.. thats not related to the boot up usplash splash screen. :)
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_73574, Ah, 43xx, the famous black sheep.
<sabayonweb_73574> i though there was built in support in the new kernals
<furythor> let's see if that did help, restarting now.
<jim_p> bingungaja, the loading screen is named USPLASH and has a particular way of changing. its a terminal command and dialogs you go through. the other one is just a jpeg/bmp/png/whatever image
<B0BBY> when my cron fails and send email which can be checked using mail -u <user> where it that mail stored. local mailbox? how does that get created?
<mewshi_> that's a freaky issue
<bullgard4> I have started cheops-ng. It starts and asks me for 'Agent hostname:' What do I have to put in here?
<jim_p> bingungaja, usplash is a kernel module so it needs extra care
<bingungaja> dr_willis: sorry i'm really confused here, i'm using ubuntu 8.10, i used ubuntu-studio theme, and it change my loading-splash, i want to change it with others, as i said i tried splash screen manager, and it doesn't work as i wished
<zhaozhou> sabayonweb_73574, Well it's in there, but if distros chose to compile it is their own choise
<kromium> can I prevent an application from accessing internet?
<bingungaja> jim_p: can u help me step by step to change the loading screen ? or tell me where i can find the tutorial please
<bullgard4> kromium: yes.
<jim_p> bingungaja, oh... then you will have to go through          sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<jim_p> bingungaja, give me a sec
<bingungaja> jim_p: thx
<kromium> bullgard4: how to do that?
<zhaozhou> bingungaja, I'd suggest you try google "ubuntu bootsplash".
<bazhang> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bullgard4> kromium: Do not start it.
<bingungaja> zhaozhou: bootsplash and splash screen is different right ?
<zhaozhou> bingungaja, Yes, splash screen is what appears when you've logged in via GDM/KDM
<kromium> I want to prevent it accessing internet not prevent me from using it
<zhaozhou> bingungaja, Bootsplash is waay before X
<jim_p> bingungaja, yeap thats the command                 sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash                  the rest are on terminal dialog
<kromium> I am not sure iptables can do that..
<bingungaja> zhaozhou: ok, thought it's the same ... what about bootsplash and usplash or loading splash, is it the same ?
<zhaozhou> kromium, Ooh, iptables, what are you trying to do?
<bingungaja> jim_p: thx, i'll give it a try
<jim_p> bingungaja, you are welcome
<jim_p> bingungaja, do you get 2 "options" there?
<kromium> zhaozhou: I have an binary in /usr/loca/bin. I don't want it to access internet
<bingungaja> jim_p: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic
<bingungaja>  ==== don't know that it means
<zhaozhou> bingungaja, I think usplash is an application giving bootsplash.
<jim_p> bingungaja, dont interrupt it. it stiches the module on the kernel
<bingungaja> jim_p: nothing happened, it back to the cursors statuss
<kromium> zhaozhou: any easier way to do it using group permissions or something?
<vish> jim_p, I tried the usplash command but it did nothing. How do I use it to customize?
<zhaozhou> kromium, Aah, right, no, iptables can't do that.
<jim_p> bingungaja, well since you got no errors, end selected the ubuntu usplash, you are done. reboot to see the effects
<zhaozhou> kromium, No, not really. PAX can do it, but that's a bit tougher.
<zhaozhou> kromium, SELinux or alike could do it too.
<btoogood> has anyone managed to sync a wm2003 pda with evolution?
<zhaozhou> kromium, Also a bit tough.
<waZ> hi
<bingungaja> jim_p: oh ... do u mean it back to the original ubuntu usplash ?
<kromium> zhaozhou: is SELinux installed in ubuntu by default?
<waZ> i love ubuntu
<jim_p> vish, in order to change the default "image" there, you will need another custom "image" placed on the right place and then run the command
<zhaozhou> kromium, No. :-)
<jim_p> bingungaja, i am cinfused. what did you select at the dialogs?
<waZ> hi guys did u found any bugs on ubuntu?
<vish> jim_p, where is the right place?
<hotte-> what is the syntax for installing updates?
<zhaozhou> kromium, And it's hard to install and maintain, don't try it out.
<mewshi_> hi
<doni> bgh
<btoogood> hotte-: sudo apt-get update
<btoogood> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<waZ> do i need any antivirus for ubuntu?
<jim_p> vish, in /usr/lib/usplash
<zhaozhou> waZ, No.
<btoogood> waZ: no
<doni> wao..
<waZ> very nice
<hotte-> btoogood, merci
<jim_p> waZ, only if you share files with some windows pc that has not
<waZ> ok
<bingungaja> jim_p: i just type the command u give me in the terminal, then it stated that statement, and then it's over, nothing happened --- is it mean it's already back to the original ubuntu 8.10 loading splash ?
<bullgard4> I have started cheops-ng. It asks me for 'Agent hostname:' What do I have to put in here?
<jim_p> bingungaja, you did not get a "choose one of the available options" menu?
<tomcheng76> does anyone use Sun xVM VirtualBox? i have a question. not OSE version
<bingungaja> jim_p: nah ....
<vish> jim_p, Thanks.
<jim_p> bingungaja, do me a favor         ls /usr/lib/usplash/
<jim_p> vish you are welcome
<waZ> b......g  wat is diffirent between ubuntu ver 8.04 and 8.10
<waZ> ???
<zhaozhou> There is one thing you quickly learn from this channel. Never try to give tips to newbies that are not foolproof. xD
<jim_p> bingungaja, if there is ONE file in there, it selects that one, there is no "please select what you want" option
<bingungaja> jim_p: hendri@hendri-laptop:~$ ls /usr/lib/usplash/
<bingungaja> ubuntustudio-theme.so  usplash-artwork.so  usplash-theme-ubuntu.so
<waZ> wat is new in ubuntu 8.10?
<jim_p> waZ, a) kernel. newer = more hardware support. b) newer apps and so on
<bingungaja> jim_p: hendri@hendri-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<bingungaja> [sudo] password for hendri:
<bingungaja> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic
<waZ> so nice
<jim_p> bingungaja, and you still did not get a selection dialog?
<Vratha> jim_p: problem is that ath5k doesn't have Master mode code enabled
<btoogood> lots give it a try, make a usb boot disk and other bits and bobs
<bingungaja> jim_p: nop
<macjason607> can i talk about kubuntu in here .. everyone in #kubuntu is sleep
<Vratha> AP code is there, but a conditional check in a case statement hasn't been added yet, because the code isn't fully tested
<jim_p> Vratha, can i pm you?
<jim_p> bingungaja, give me a sec
<Vratha> sure, but i think i found the issue
<bingungaja> jim_p: ok
<Vratha> i'm probably going to need to hack the code
<zhaozhou> macjason607, Yes, you can. :-)
<zhaozhou> macjason607, Essentially the same OS.
<falieson> so I'm running apt-get and it hangs after listing all the packages...
<BillW> I am a newbie who installed a second hard drive which was a former version of ubuntu.  When I click on the icon, I get a message saying I am not privileged to mount the volume.  Can anyone help me?
<btoogood> anyone here use a windows pda?
<falieson> any help?
<macjason607> cool
<macjason607> i just did a fresh install of kubuntu .. i have to download libdvdccs and firefox and all that good stuff correct ?
<zhaozhou> BillW, You could start a terminal and sudo mount it, but that's not newbie-friendly.
<zhaozhou> macjason607, Sure, or kubuntu-restricted-extras.
<waZ> hey guys use aptoncd software it very usefull
<jim_p> bingungaja, i made a huge mistake. the command is             sudo update-usplash-theme ubuntustudio-theme.so
<waZ> u can take all of ur backup
<zhaozhou> waZ, Hey mate play quake 3 it's very fun. :-D
<bingungaja> jim_p: let me try
<waZ> realy
<ardchoille> macjason607: you're better off in #kubuntu
<zhaozhou> waZ, Really.
<waZ> hw many gb?
<B0BBY> guys does Ubuntu install a mailserver by default. Is that why the user has a mailbox?
<zhaozhou> macjason607, < macjason607> can i talk about kubuntu in here .. everyone in #kubuntu is sleep
<jim_p> B0BBY, no.
<macjason607> lol
<zhaozhou> macjason607 -> ardchoille
<bingungaja> jim_p: Usplash theme 'ubuntustudio-theme.so' not recognised. Installed themes:
<bingungaja> usplash-theme-ubuntu
<bingungaja> ubuntustudio-theme
<zhaozhou> waZ, 0.
<waZ> bobby hw can use my yahoo mail as a pop mail
<mee> firefox wont save my tabs before it exits out. can anyone help ?
<waZ> ??
<jim_p> bingungaja, damn that .so
<jim_p> bingungaja, sudo update-usplash-theme ubuntustudio-theme
<B0BBY> jim_p: ok, mail shows email for my user send by cron.hourly....
<macjason607> zhaozhou, kubuntu-extras .. does that have libdvdccs ?
<macjason607> i just did a apt-get install for it
<mee> waz i have a very similar name registered
<B0BBY> jim_p: trying to understand how the mailbox is created and why. And if that means there's a mailserver installed.
<vish> macjason607, It does not.
<BillW> I am lost with sudo because the syntax is a problem.  the "name" of the volume is "493 GB Media".  how would that be expressed as a Mount command?
<jim_p> macjason607, libdvd is on medibuntu
<bazhang> macjason607, that is at medibuntu.org
<macjason607> and that is a new source correct ?
<zhaozhou> macjason607, Yeah, it's got dvd playback, mp3 playback, java and flash, real... well a bunch of good stuff that everyone needs.
<waZ> windows hav ypop software so wat is 4 ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | macjason607
<ubottu> macjason607: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> macjason607, you can just download the package, dont need the repo
<ardchoille> macjason607: the package name is libdvdcss2
<macjason607> thanks
<falieson> so I'm running apt-get and it hangs after listing all the packages that it will need to be installed and upgraded? any ideas?
<bingungaja> jim_p: is it done ? ------ hendri@hendri-laptop:~$ sudo update-usplash-theme ubuntustudio-theme
<bingungaja> Using '/usr/lib/usplash/ubuntustudio-theme.so' to provide 'usplash-artwork.so'.
<bingungaja> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic
<bingungaja> hendri@hendri-laptop:~$
<FloodBot3> bingungaja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> bingungaja, possibly yes
<bingungaja> jim_p: THX very much, let me restart first
<zhaozhou> bingungaja, Good luck.
<mee> firefox wont save my tabs before it exits out. can anyone help ?
<zhaozhou> mee, How do you close firefox?
<jim_p> bingungaja, ok you are welcome
<jim_p> zhaozhou, with alt+f4
<ubuntoRoxx> Hello. I know that somewhere on my linux system i have JDK installed. I need to make eclipse make use of this JDK instead of the builtin JRE. I go to window->preferences->java->installed JREs and press Add. Then I have to specify location. But as the JDK is installed as a package i dont think there is a specific location. So how do I add it?
<mee> zhaozhou, the little X in the top right corner
<vish> please can someone tell me why my mounted drives dont have icons on the desktop?
<teear> ctrl+Q
<zhaozhou> mee, And it asks if you want to save the session, right?
<mee> no
<zhaozhou> mee, Oh, right.
<jim_p> vish, there is some gnome settting. it may be disabled. want me to find it?
<zhaozhou> jim_p, Would be meta+shift+c for me. :-D
<vish> If you can please do. I installed ubuntustudio when it happened.
<macjason607> # libdvdcss2
<macjason607> # libdvdcss-dev  < -- do i install both ?
<zhaozhou> macjason607, doubt you'll need the -dev
<macjason607> ok
<macjason607> another thing .. how do i make a terminal or a window open in a default size .. im tired of firefox and my terminal opening in full screen
<mee> firefox wont save my tabs before it exits out. can anyone help ?
<falieson> so I'm running apt-get and it hangs after listing all the packages that it will need to be installed and upgraded? any ideas?
<jim_p> vish, Open gconf-editor and go to nautilus > dekstop > volumes_visible [v]
<DrRobino> Hello. I know that somewhere on my linux system i have JDK installed. I need to make eclipse make use of this JDK instead of the builtin JRE. I go to window->preferences->java->installed JREs and press Add. Then I have to specify location. But as the JDK is installed as a package i dont think there is a specific location. So how do I add it?
<LoveGuru> Is there anyone who knows about ebox? i stuck with installing some modules myself. need help with that.
<ramenmeal> is dual booting OS X and ubuntu 8.10 tough?
<teear> How do I start a basic DDOS-attack against a website from Xubuntu?
<zhaozhou> teear, Heheheh.
<falieson> lol
<jim_p> DrRobino, give me a sec to find it. its some update-alternatives something
<teear> :D :D
<bullgard4> I have started cheops-ng. It asks me for 'Agent hostname:' What do I have to put in here?
<vish> jim_p, Thanks a million.
<zhaozhou> teear, hping2 <3
<ubuntoRoxx> jim_p: ahhh youre a gem if you can locate it for me
<jim_p> vish, did it work?
<vish> jim_p, Yeah it did.
<jim_p> ubuntoRoxx, locate what?
<ubuntoRoxx> jim_p: the location of JDK :)
<teear> Jeah
<__kyle__> hey zhao i got it working
<jim_p> ubuntoRoxx + DrRobino, the command is              update-alternatives --config java
<zhaozhou> __kyle__, Sweet. Did you use the windows driver?
<__kyle__> yeah i did
<__kyle__> ill show you the link
<__kyle__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863591&highlight=asus+wl-106gm+240+mimo
<ardchoille> bullgard4: you might try asking in the ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/'
<jim_p> follow the onscreen instructions
<__kyle__> it was really quick and easy too
<zhaozhou> __kyle__, Using the windows driver wont give you much abilities though. You will never hack anything with that driver... :-)
<Flannel> !nickspam > xaz
<ubottu> xaz, please see my private message
<__kyle__> haha oh well atleast it works!
<DrRobino> quit
<mee> firefox wont save my tabs before it exits out. can anyone help ?
<zhaozhou> Never seen #ubuntu so quiet before.
<__kyle__> umm
<vish> My friend here has a amd64 laptop. The amd64 live cd does not boot up on his laptop at all. The usplash stops at a particular point and the num lock light keeps blinking. The kernel hangs I think so. The cd has no errors. What can I do?
<__kyle__> do you have more than one firefox window open?
<falieson> so I'm running apt-get and it hangs after listing all the packages that it will need to be installed and upgraded? any ideas?
<jim_p> vish, use the alternative installer cd
<Cobalt> hi is there a way to name ext3 partitions to something meaninful so that they mount in specific, sane places, rather than disk, disk-1, disk-2 etc, which depend on the mount sequence?
<mee> __kyle__,  no
<__kyle__> hmm
<zhaozhou> vish, If the num lock is blinking that's a kernel panik
<zhaozhou> vish, Those ar baaad.
<jim_p> falieson, can you please pastebin the output??
<__kyle__> there should be a plugin where you can press a button to exit saving the firefox
<__kyle__> search the firefox addons area
<jim_p> Cobalt, their naming depends on the mounting point in fstab!
<__kyle__> ill try find it for you
<zhaozhou> panic*
<mee> i shouldnt have to add a plugin
<jim_p> Cobalt, mine are... "windows" and "large"
<vish> I have tried that. It too does not work. But installing inside windows works. It installs but you cannot start ubuntu. Will the acpi-workarounds option in grub work?
<__kyle__> hmm thats true
<Cobalt> jim_p: they don't have entries in fstab, i mount them via the places menu, for removable devices.
<mee> oh wait
<__kyle__> do you have the download window open?
<vish> zhaozhou, Does that mean ubuntu does not work on his laptop at all?
<jim_p> Cobalt, you mount internal drives as removable ones?!!?!?! no wonder you get those names then
<mee> __kyle__, one moment plz
<falieson> so I'm running apt-get and it hangs after listing all the packages that it will need to be installed and upgraded? any ideas? http://pastebin.com/m55810a67
<__kyle__> mee, okay
<sabayonweb_73574> zhaozhou: will vesa havw better then 800x600 after install?
<jim_p> vish, try the 32bit iso
<Cobalt> jim_p: not my fault, during install, entries weren't made in fstab for those; besides, some of those, i don't want mounted all the time, anyhow - such as drives for backup. now, how do i name them?
<vish> jim_p, I tried that too. Does not boot. I get a BusyBox Shell.
<zhaozhou> vish, I'm sure it will. Reasons for a panic to occur is endless. I can't pinpoint the reason, but I'd first of all say try another livecd which uses a different kernel.
<jim_p> falieson, issue a           sudo apt-get upgrade
<vish> zhaozhou, I tried 8.04 and 8.10
<falieson> jim_p: i attached the psatebin
<jim_p> falieson, i know i see it
<falieson> jim_p: I don'
<mee> __kyle__, got it; it was a setting within firefox.
<__kyle__> oh ok
<__kyle__> cheer
<__kyle__> s
<falieson> jim_p: I don't want to upgrade, I'm worried it may kill my install
<jim_p> Cobalt, well you can have a driver set to noauto so as it wont automount
<mee> cheers
<zhaozhou> vish, When booting you can press a button saying "more boot options". WHen you press this you get a little commandline at the bottom. Delete "quiet splash -" out of that command line and boot
<jim_p> falieson, it wont. also try aptitude to see how it goes
<zhaozhou> vish, WHen you do that you'll get a much more verbose boot, and it'll start telling you what goes horribly wrong.
<jim_p> Cobalt, *a drive
<falieson> jim_p: what does aptitude do?
<Cobalt> jim_p: okay, but that's still not my question. forget the mounts. how do i name an ext3 partition? is it possible?
<jim_p> falieson, its an apt alternative
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, Yes, via udev-rules.
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, Oh, wait, and labels.
<jim_p> Cobalt, the names depend on the mount points. use constant mount points
<bo1> I have a dumb question that I can't seem to find the answer in the FAQ etc. Is there an easy way to put the nick of the person you are talking to at the beginning of the line?
<vish> Is there any way to install the 32 bit version on the 64 bit laptop? zhaozhou The verbose boot I gett by pressing ctrl-alt-funkkey too..they show a lot of internal errors.
<Cobalt> zhaozhou: and that's possible without losing data on the said drive?
<Flannel> bo1: type a few letters, then hit tab
<zhaozhou> vish, Sure, just insert the 32bit cd and go.
<LoveGuru> Flannel: Can i Change my interface name for eg eth1 to eth0 ?
<jim_p> falieson, sudo aptitude upgade
<Flannel> bo1: most clients will tab complete the nick for you
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, said?
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, oh wait
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, Yes, sure, just label it, it'll be fine.
<bo1> Flannel: cool!!!! thanks
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, or udev-rule it.
<Cobalt> zhaozhou: umm, is it possible to label the drives without losing information already stored on them?
<vish> zhaozhou, I did but it does not boot and it shows me a busybox shell commmand line.(initramfs)
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, Yes. :-) i think you have command named e2label or alike
<Cobalt> zhaozhou: udev-rule seemed a little too complex for what i wanted to do. i just want to assign a sane name to the drive/partition.
<Cobalt> zhaozhou: thanks, i'll look into that.
<falieson> well jim_p i guess I'll trust you! :-P and will blame you and hunt you down if it breaks! I've had this install running for almost a year! haha
<zhaozhou> vish, Which did you do? Did you udev-rule it or label it?
<zhaozhou> vish, Oh wait, wrong person.
<Mr_Gogo> i just installed mono-2-devel from synaptics. how do i start it now?
<zhaozhou> All wrong there.
<nicauf> who shit
<jim_p> falieson, lol ok challenge accepted
<vish> zhaozhou, Err, I think you asked the wrong person.
<zhaozhou> vish, This is where you should get a verbose boot. We can't know what's happening in these scenarios.
<ubuntoRoxx> can the packet manager open this file: jdk-6u11-linux-i586.bin
<jim_p> falieson, is there a chance the drive is full?
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, Well, it depends on where you want the name, really.
<jim_p> ubuntoRoxx, nope.
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: Whats wrong with the java in the repos?
<ubuntoRoxx> jim_p: How do i then open it?
<Cobalt> zhaozhou: how do you mean?
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, If you label it you wont really be able to see the name in average days, it'll just be a label. You can look it up, but you wont see it.
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, If you udev-rule it you have a character device to use that's correctly named, but this does not matter when it's mounted anyway.
<vish> zhaozhou, Do you mean the 32 bit version usually installs fine on any 64 bit laptop?
<jim_p> ubuntoRoxx, sudo sh java-blabla.bin or use the repo and synaptic and stay clean
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, Lastly, you could mount it on a named point, but this will not be consistant.
<jim_p> vish, yes!
<ubuntoRoxx> Flannel: The problem is that this is only the runtime environment(JRE). I need the development environment(JDK)
<LoveGuru> Hello Ubuntu, quick question, i just want to know that can i change/rename my interfaces for eg. eth1 to eth0? thx.
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: JDK is in the repos too
<zhaozhou> LoveGuru, udev-rulels.
<zhaozhou> LoveGuru, udev-rules.
<Flannel> !info sun-java6-jdk | ubuntoRoxx
<ubottu> sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-10-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 17084 kB, installed size 54676 kB
<ubuntoRoxx> Flannel: Is it? But where?
<jim_p> ubuntoRoxx, i have this jdk package here sun-java6-jdk
<LoveGuru> zhaozhou: udev-rules ?
<Cobalt> zhaozhou: the behaviour i was seeking was, when, for example, i mount an _ntfs_ partition, for example, it has the descriptive name i had on it before i switched to linux as the name that comes up in GNOME...
<vish> Shoot, I'll try some other way then. thanks for all your help!
<zhaozhou> LoveGuru, Yes, I can't help you with it though, i don't know them in my head. But google them. :-)
<ubuntoRoxx> jim_p: ok, but how do i then install that jdk package?
<jim_p> lol
<LoveGuru> zhaozhou: well thx for info.
<eweb100> Hay i cant seem to get my old vista to boot from my grub menue
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, That's probably the label, yes.
<eweb100> can anyone help?
<vegombrei> i have a strange problem... firefox is stuck in full screen mode and i dont know how to fix it back to normal
<jim_p> ubuntoRoxx, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Flannel> eweb100: edit your menu.lst and remove it
<zhaozhou> LoveGuru, NP. :-)
<eweb100> HOw would that help?
<eweb100> i want to boot vista
<eweb100> Not remove it
<Cobalt> zhaozhou: ah, well, anyways, thanks, i'll google a bit on it and see what that turns up.
<vish> vegombrei, try deleting the .mozilla folder in your home directory and then restarting firefox.
<bo1> vegombrei: did you try f11?
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, e2label. :-)
<LoveGuru> Is There anyone who knows how to do change/rename interfaces for eth1 to eth0? using "udev-rules."
<jim_p> eweb100, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eweb100> kk
<Cobalt> zhaozhou: thanks again. :D
<ubuntoRoxx> jim_p: when i do  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk it says that sun-java6-jdk is already the newest version
<zhaozhou> Cobalt, np. :-)
<Vinceman> wie is er hier van #ubuntu-nl?
<jim_p> ubuntoRoxx, then you have the jdk installed! use a java compiler or something to utilise it
<eweb100> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<eweb100> # on /dev/sdb1
<eweb100> title              Windows Vista
<eweb100> root               (sda1,0)
<eweb100> savedefault
<FloodBot3> eweb100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eweb100> makeactive
<Adzio> Witam
<ubuntoRoxx> jim_p: the thing is that i need to set up the path for this jdk in eclipse, and here it is just recognised as a JRE and not a JDK.
<eweb100> that is just part of it
<eweb100> the part i think matters
<sabayonweb_73574> is compiz-fusion easy install to ubuntu
<jim_p> eweb100, where on your drives is vista? here it says "slave disk, 1st partition"
<jim_p> ubuntoRoxx, wait
<lance_> hey all
<zhaozhou> eweb100, That looks all wrong. My windows boot has rootnoverify, makeactive and chainloader +1.
<lance_> does the network manager override /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ubuntoRoxx> jim_p: ok, thanks
<vegombrei> bo1: yes tried F11
<vegombrei> bo1: didnt work
<eweb100> ya i think i might have screwed it up
<eweb100> and i dont know where my drivers are.
<eweb100> i would asume on the c driver?
<eweb100> lolz
<intangir> my mouse seems to be configured wrong, when i hit middle mouse, it seems to be clicking left and right also, is there a tool to test this?
<intangir>        ] [ linkslice       ] [ PensaIA      ] [ sproingie       ] [ {devil}         ]
<intangir> 02:06 [ cipherz       ] [ gcolley         ] [ Linuturk        ] [ Perlboy        ] [ spY|da          ] [ |_ocke          ]
<intangir> 02:06 [ citronbleu-v__] [ Genesis^        ] [ linuxmain       ] [ peterz         ] [ ssburger        ] [ |Lucky|         ]
<intangir> 02:06 [ ck3k          ] [ genii           ] [ lipo            ] [ pfo            ] [ ssmy_           ] [ |thunder        ]
<FloodBot3> intangir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<intangir> 02:06 [ co_kul        ] [ George_         ] [ lips       ] [ linkslice       ] [ PensaIA      ] [ sproingie       ] [ {devil}         ]
<intangir> 02:06 [ cipherz       ] [ gcolley         ] [ Linuturk        ] [ Perlboy        ] [ spY|da          ] [ |_ocke          ]
<LoveGuru> zhaozhou: hardluck still not luck yet :< for "udev-rules."
<eweb100> got any ideas?
<intangir> sorry..
<intangir> thats cause of the damn mouse..
<vegombrei> vish: it worked .. thanks
<vish> vegombrei, delete .mozilla folder from your home directory. Do it when firefox is NOT strted up. I had this same problem a few days back.
<LPedro> lol
<jim_p> eweb100, pastebin the output of                    sudo fdisk -l
<zhaozhou> LoveGuru, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<zhaozhou> LoveGuru, Look for eth*
<intangir> my mouse seems to be configured wrong, when i hit middle mouse, it seems to be clicking left and right also, is there a tool to test this?
<eweb100>  sudo fdisk -l
<eweb100> ops
<LPedro> i ate sudo
<eweb100> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<eweb100> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<eweb100> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<eweb100> Disk identifier: 0x5bd13321
<eweb100>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> eweb100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vegombrei> hey has anyone succeded in successfully using a bluetooth headphones with ubuntu ??
<LoveGuru> zhaozhou: so nice of ya thanks
<ubuntoRoxx> jim_p: any ideas?
<LPedro> lol
<zhaozhou> LoveGuru, NP.
<zhaozhou> Haha, lot's of spamming going on here.
<jim_p> ubuntoRoxx, sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<eweb100> sorry
<eweb100> i will use the ubuntu paster next time
<ubuntoRoxx> jim_p: then i get: There is only 1 program which provides javac
<ubuntoRoxx> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javac). Nothing to configure.
<jim_p> ubuntoRoxx, then thats it
<vincent__> jim_p!
<zhaozhou> vincent__!
<ramenmeal> how do i dual boot os x and ubuntu???
<jim_p> vincent__, vince :P
<lance_> can i use network manager and be in monitor mode?
<LoveGuru> zhaozhou: there is two lines one for "pcnet32" has eth0 and one for "vmxnet" has eth1
<vincent__> êtes vous français zhaozhou ou chinoise?
<jim_p> vincent__, i stop hiding now, you found me
<bo1> vegombrei: I was watching Catagory5.tv and they were talking about Bluetooth head phones in 8.10
<zhaozhou> LoveGuru, Change eth1 and eth0 to whatever you wish.
<eweb100> anyone have any input on my problem?
<LoveGuru> zhaozhou: i want to change my eth1 to eth0
<zhaozhou> lance_, Define 'monitor mode'
<LoveGuru> zhaozhou: so edit the 2nd line?
<zhaozhou> LoveGuru, Yes, change "eth1" to "eth0".
<zhaozhou> LoveGuru, And change "eth0" to "eth1" or something else then "eth0".
<LoveGuru> zhaozhou: thankyou so much
<lance_> zhaozhou: wireless mode for cracking wep and shit
<Sebboh> Hi.  I can't run glxgears.  X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation);  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX) ...  I have Intel 82945G/GZ graphics, and the xorg log says that I'm using thexserver-xorg-video-intel driver.
<LoveGuru> zhaozhou: after that reboot the system ? or just restart the adaptor?
<oluckyman> somebody has problems with wifi and "Intel corporation PRO/wireless 3945ABG Network connection" card ?
<cody> Can someone please suggest a good software that can rip a hard drive image? Similar to Acronis or Norton Ghost for Windows. Thanks!
<cliffbreaker> <Sebboh>: u should use nvidia driver to run glxgears
<ardchoille> cody: PartImage
<jim_p> oluckyman, to get it to work you need to                   sudo modprobe iwl3945      and remove network manager junk
<Sebboh> cliffbreaker: I don't have an nvidia video card.  I have an Intel video card.
<cody> Sebboh: Search for EnvyNG, it does a great job at installing the Nvidia drivers correctly for you
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | cody
<ubottu> cody: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ramenmeal> can some one help me dual boot OS x and ubuntu 8.10
<cody> ardchoille: Thanks!
<Sebboh> cody: I don't have an nvidia video card.  I have an Intel video card.
<LoveGuru> zhaozhou: around?
<cody> Sebboh: Ahh my bad! not sure then :)
<Sebboh> :)
<vegombrei> bo1: and ?? has anyone got it to work ?
<oluckyman> jim_p: i have this driver. problem: card did't see my wi-fi network, but see others.
<bo1> vegombrei: they seemed to be doing alright
<zhaozhou> LoveGuru, You could restart udev, but it's easiest to restart the computer.
<oluckyman> jim_p: my network visible only if i turn off encryption
<eweb100> can anyone help me configure my boot manager?
<jim_p> oluckyman, reove network manager and install wicd
<eweb100> to work with vista
<LoveGuru> zhaozhou: so nice 0f ya thanks :)
<lubo> hello
<oluckyman> jim_p: thanx-)
<jim_p> oluckyman, wicd is on wicd.sourceforge.net. DO NOT GET THE. DEB ONLY. use the repo
<jim_p> oluckyman, full instructions there and here (me :P)
<bo1> eweb100: did u load vista or ubuntu first?
<eweb100> i loaded vista
<cody> ardchoille: PartImage looks tike it will work great! thanks again
<bo1> eweb100: what ver of ubuntu?
<eweb100> 8.10
<eweb100> 64 bit
<Python1320> Is there any way to change my namservers on resolv.conf and apply the changes without reboot or connection loss?
<vincent__> eweb100 is vist nice?
<vincent__> vista
<Wyg> Hey guys, when I load up Ubuntu all I get is a garbled mess of glitchy green squares, I didn't when it was in safe graphics mode though. What could be the problem?
<eweb100> lol i know you guys all hate it
<Dabbu> can anyone tell me how to start using MySQL ?
<eweb100> i just want to be able to get back on it
<eweb100> at times
<bo1> eweb100: I'm noob and not familiar w/ 64bit so I'm prob not who you need to talk to but..... When I loaded Ubuntu the GRUB loader did fine. What is yours doing?
<Flannel> Dabbu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  has a section on MySQL, what to do after installing, etc.  Just ignore the Apache/php bits if they don't apply
<kennyyu> help. i cannot connect to my windows host by smbclient. the error is given as 'operation already in proggress'..
<eweb100> bol: it is giving me error 13 whitch is "invalid or unsoprted exucable formal
<eweb100> format
<kennyyu> i can ping to that windows pc but i just cannot smbclient there
<eweb100> I also edited it to try and fix it..and i think i messed it up
<eweb100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81257/
<kennyyu> and, no, i'm not using the name but i use the ip directly
<eweb100> go there to see the config
<lance_> if i want wicd does it work with intrepid?
<Dabbu> Flannel: listen...when i create a table the sql promt says that no database selected..what does this mean
<oluckyman> jim_p: ok-)
<joe_> guys whats a good audio ripper program
<jrgp> joe_, grip
<linuxhelp> how do i get my wirecard to work it is bcm 4328
<ardchoille> joe_: grip is in the repos
<bo1> eweb100: Were on thin ice here but shouldn't line 2 be sda1?
<Flannel> Dabbu: Ah, you want actual MySQL stuff.  You need to select a database (since your MySQL ... data can hold multiple databases), you'll want to look into the USE command.  You can get more SQL specific help in #mysql
<jrgp> joe_, sudo apt-get install grip
<Dabbu> Flannel: ok
<linuxhelp> i mean wireless
<eweb100> bol: not shure what u mean by thin ice. BUT i have no idea what it should be.. i just started using that boot today
<lance_> if i want wicd does it work with intrepid?
<jim_p> lance_, yes. you change hardy too intrepid in the repo line
<eweb100> bol: just give me some kind of hint on what i should do
<Radit> how do i change the ubuntu logo on the applications menu?
<eweb100> bol: and i will try it
<bo1> eweb100: Thin ice because I am fairly new and will prob tell you wrong but on line 2 it shows sdb1 and I think it should be sda1.
<jim_p> Radit, its some setting in gconf-editor
<linuxhelp> zhaozhou: how do i get my wirecard to work
<ardchoille> Radit: you need to change the icon named start-here.png: find /usr/share/icons -name start-here.png
<jim_p> Radit, let me find it. meanwhile pick an image you want for it
<bo1> eweb100: Other than that maybe try reinstall and see if it fixes.
<eweb100> o ok
<eweb100> thanks i will try that
<LoveGuru> zhaozhou: Thanks Alot.. its fine now. but 1 quick question after that my Ip got change .. can i set my OLD ip again ? whatever eth1 had?
<eweb100> bol: hi
<eweb100> bol: thanks
<bo1> eweb100: np man. I hope it helped, if not keep trying someone will help
<Monona> How do I find out what's using my soundcard?  I'm trying to use jack and I get the message that "the playback device "hw:1" is already in use."  I know there's a terminal command, but I can't remember it or find it.
<Wyg> Copy and paste time!
<Wyg> Hey guys, when I load up Ubuntu all I get is a garbled mess of glitchy green squares, I didn't when it was in safe graphics mode though. What could be the problem?
<Radit> ardchoille: theres lots of start-here.png there is also some start-here.svgs which one?
<Radit> jim_p: thanks, i allready have an image for it in a png format
<ardchoille> Radit: the ones in the icon theme you are using, I know it's a lot of work but this is the only way I know to do it
<jim_p> Radit, ok then open gconf-editor
<Radit> jimp_p: ok.. then?
<Radit> ardchoille: thanks :-)
<diffred> Hi!. I have an external harddrive which Ubuntu has auto mounted every day for more than 3 months. Why on earth today it doesn't detect it?
<ardchoille> Radit: follow what jim_p is saying, there's an easier way but I forgot it
<jim_p> Radit, apps > panel > objects    then you need to find what object from the object_* applies to the menu. it has "object_type    menu_object". please find it
<Radit> jim_p: do you mean menu_bar_screen1?
<ardchoille> Radit: it will have "object_type    menu_object"
<jim_p> Radit, no :(
<ubuntoRoxx> is it possible to develop microsoft C# asp.net applications on linux?
<vinceman> in ubuntu 8.10 what is the indication of a window turning grey?
<jim_p> vinceman, not responding status if you use compiz.
<diffred> Please help...Why Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't recognize an external HD today, if it has detected it for more than one month automatically?
<jim_p> diffred, some info about the drive? filesystem basically :P
<vinceman> what is compiz.?compiz.?
<dbm> 'ello there
<jim_p> vinceman, desktop effects!
<diffred> jim_p NTFS
<hipitihop> is it possible to take a full screen of a remote gnome session via ssh or similar ?
<vinceman> what grows faster than cabbage on the land!?
<diffred> jim_p: just wondering why it has been working perfectly since today :S
<hipitihop> ^ screen shot
<jim_p> diffred, was it safely removed when you got it to a windows pc?
<diffred> nope , having had it always on a Ubuntu box for a month
<Radit> jim_p: ok, i found it, do i tick the "use_custom_icon"?
<diffred> jim_p: yesterday was working fine :S
<joe_> i tried to rip a cd and i got a lame mp3 error .. do i have to install lame ?
<erico> wasuuuup?
<ardchoille> joe_: that will get rid of that error
<jim_p> Radit, yes and set a path to that custom icon on the variable above. i closed gconf editor, do you want me to reopen it?
<jrgp> joe_, sudo apt-get install libmp3lame0
<ardchoille> jim_p: Thank you for that info :)
<ardchoille> joe_: sudo apt-get install lame
<dbm> Any1 know how to install new icons?;\ (Noob Question but,yeah i need help) -.-
<Radit> jim_p: sure, if you dont' mind :-)
<jim_p> ardchoille, what info?
<ardchoille> the custom icon in the menu
<ubuntoRoxx> is it possible to develop microsoft C# asp.net applications on linux?
<r3sistan3> ubuntoRoxx: project mono
<Radit> ardchoille & jim_p: i found it, thanks guys :-)
<jim_p> Radit, there is a custom_icon variable path there
<r3sistan3> ubuntoRoxx: i think they are getting there...
<vinceman> sry
<furythor1> my font problem maybe caused because I did not have ubuntu restricted extras.
<Guest13977> hello?
<Guest13977> test
<btoogood> hey has anyone managed to sync a widows pda with evolution if so how
<Guest13977> test agan
<Guest13977> grrr
<vinceman> what is the %F argument behind  commands for?
<Guest13977> okay please - how do i get my own name?
<vinceman> use /nick
<aggravated> hey
<vinceman> cool name
<aggravated> :P
<aggravated> tx
<vinceman> what is the %F argument behind
<aggravated> he he he
<FloodBot3> aggravated: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aggravated> k
<vinceman> in what country was the computer invented?
<aggravated> russia
<vinceman> sure?
<aggravated> yes
<vinceman> oh those russians...
<aggravated> sputnik baby
<dbm> "For the mother Russia" -.-
<furythor1> well, I would say that "Poland" was one strong canditate
<dbm> serbia ftw -.-
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<furythor1> because they invented "da bomba" to decrypt germany's enigma encrypted codes
<furythor1> !agree
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agree
<aggravated> agree?
<sloopy> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rocknroll> how to install tar.gz
<Flannel> rocknroll: What are you trying to install?
<ardchoille> rocknroll: have you check to see if the app is in the repos first?
<joe_> yea
<joe_> time to uninstall dolphin
<joe_> it crashes whenever i empty trash
<rdw200169> joe_: heh, i never empty the trash...
<rocknroll> ardchoille, yeah i searched using apt-get search metasplot
<rdw200169> rocknroll: use apt-cache
<PwcrLinux> Hello there
<ardchoille> rocknroll: ok
<aggravated> hi pwcl
<rocknroll> ardchoille, yeah i searched using apt-cache search metasploit
<rocknroll> ardchoille, no idea
<rocknroll> ardchoille, wrongly typed
<Phobiac> I have a weird bug. I think it's related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/284596
<ardchoille> rocknroll: I haven't had to compile anything in years, can't help with that but someone will be able to I'm sure
<Phobiac> I did a who and it says I'm logged in twice
<vinceman> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vinceman> but some people are also answer addicts
<rocknroll> ardchoille, thanks mate
<ardchoille> Phobiac: probably 1 for desktop and 1 for terminal
<PPC-Quicksilver> hello?
<Phobiac> ardchoille: phobiac  pts/0        2008-12-06 03:18 (:0.0) Is the second one
<PPC-Quicksilver> da da tad a DA TUM
<PPC-Quicksilver> :P
<Phobiac> ardchoille: Is pts/0 a terminal?
<ardchoille> Phobiac: yeah
<PwcrLinux> I downloaded the new version of flashplayer 10 for FF browser, it's tgz file. My FF doesn't show flashplayer installs.. something wrong with my browser?
<hischild> Phobiac: that's your graphical one (note the :0.0, which defines your display)
<Phobiac> So basically logging out of that isn't an option.
<hischild> Phobiac: is your question why you are logged in twice
<Phobiac> hischild: Yes, I was thinking it was I don't have the nm-applet
<Phobiac> hischild: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/284596 I get that bug, but I'm not logged in twice
<Phobiac> Unless, I am?
<Phobiac> Or rather, I don't have another user logged in.
<PPC-Quicksilver> PWcrlinux - its cause he's not a INTEL cpu - correct?
<hischild> Phobiac: can you start the nm-applet manually?
<PwcrLinux> PPC, ??
<Phobiac> hischild: When I do it gives me the exact same error as that bug on launchpad
<geckosenator> anyone use a bluetooth keyboard?
<geckosenator> I get it to connect by running hidd --connect ID, but it doesn't do that automatically
<Melik> if i upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 alpha, can i later downgrade it to 8.10?
<hischild> Phobiac: can you kill the nm-applet and then restart it?
<LoveGuru> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<vegombrei> geckosenator: i been dying trying to make my bluetooth headphones work with ubuntu
<Phobiac> geckosenator: You could have the command run at startup
<vegombrei> geckosenator: i dont think ubuntu and bluetooth are friends yet
<rocknroll> how to install tar.gz
<geckosenator> Phobiac: but I need to turn the keyboard off without shutting down
<geckosenator> Phobiac: and have it automatically scan and find the keyboard and enable it
<Phobiac> hischild: sudo killall nm-applet....wasn't working but now it seems to have
<sancho21_> Is  it true that ubuntu 8.10 is more memory consuming than 8.01 one?
<PwcrLinux> PPC, I am on sony lappy it's intel based
<rocknroll> help me out how to install tar.gz file in ubuntu
<sancho21_> ups
<sancho21_> 8.04
<hischild> Phobiac: and can you restart it nwo
<rocknroll> help me out how to install tar.gz file in ubuntu
<xiangfu> PwcrLinux: first you need to un-package the file.
<PPC-Quicksilver> You should be able to play flash
<xiangfu> rocknroll:  first you need to un-package the file.
<rocknroll> xiangfu, yeah i have done that
<Phobiac> hischild: It seems to have started without showing up in my notification area
<PPC-Quicksilver> ask - an intel-ubuntu expert genie here...
<Phobiac> gecksosenator: do you just have to run one or two commands to do that?
<rocknroll> xiangfu, then what i want to do
<xiangfu> rocknroll: you can read a little a bit README. find out something like "./configure"
<PwcrLinux> xiangfu, yep tgz on the desktop and extracted file onto desktop and ran the installer thru the terminal.. the browser didn't get a flashplayer 10..
<Phobiac> hischild: It errors out on "** (nm-applet:7272): WARNING **: No connections defined"
<araldit> anyone know a guide for installing ubuntu server TO an usb pendrive?
<PPC-Quicksilver> aral - ask google
<Wyg> Alright, got this working.
<araldit> I have but they give me the wrong answers ;-)
<Wyg> But I'm having trouble setting the refresh rate, xrandr --rate 72 says 'Rate 72.0 Hz not available for this size.'
<Wyg> Can anybody help me out?
<hischild> Phobiac: odd. Let me restart into windows after i'm done with these updates. I'll see if i have the same problem.
<Phobiac> Wyg: Use a different refresh rate
<Wyg> My monitor supports 72, and the screen resolution GUI goes from 50 to 54 Hz.
<hischild> Phobiac: restart into ubuntu ofcourse
<araldit> PPC-Quicksilver: They all want me to use the create live usb option in ubuntu, but it doesnt let me install ubuntu server. I does however give me an usb drive so that i can install ubuntu server. This is the oposite of what i need.
<Phobiac> Wyg: Oh, I dunno
<stirfry-ppc> i am running a Mac - Dual G4 - with Ubuntu - ask questions...
<bazhang> stirfry-ppc, please take chat elsewhere
<Phobiac> hischild: I'm going to restart real quick, I think I may have figured it out
<stirfry-ppc> sorry
<Wyg> Hmmm...weird, I can set the refresh rate higher, but only for lower resolutions.
<vinceman> is jim_p still harrassing this channel?
<rdw200169> araldit: why do you want ubuntu server on a usb thumbdrive?
<PwcrLinux> xiangfu: you there?
<rdw200169> araldit: have you ensured that your bios can boot usb?
<mib_330fnh> Signup for this Addictive RPG game Beta round is soon overand on to round 1! All stats will be reset once beta round is over so youll have a chance to be #1! www.pimpin4lifes.com Signup and play now!
<mib_330fnh> Signup for this Addictive RPG game Beta round is soon overand on to round 1! All stats will be reset once beta round is over so youll have a chance to be #1! www.pimpin4lifes.com Signup and play now!
<mib_330fnh> Signup for this Addictive RPG game Beta round is soon overand on to round 1! All stats will be reset once beta round is over so youll have a chance to be #1! www.pimpin4lifes.com Signup and play now!
<mib_330fnh> Signup for this Addictive RPG game Beta round is soon overand on to round 1! All stats will be reset once beta round is over so youll have a chance to be #1! www.pimpin4lifes.com Signup and play now!
<FloodBot3> mib_330fnh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PwcrLinux> ah spammer
<rdw200169> thanks FloodBot3 !!!
<xiangfu> PwcrLinux: i am look into another problem. which package you download
<furythor1> can anyone here say, why in wine all fonts are jinxed ?
<araldit> rdw200169: I want to save power
<sancho21_> Anyone know how memory consuming 8.10 compared to 8.04? I'm considering to do migration
<rdw200169> araldit: it's really dangerous running an os from a thumbdrive
<rdw200169> araldit: b/c a thumbdrive has a finite number of read/writes before it never works again
<PietVanraad> If I would like to look at some source I use, and if I want to make a small change, how do I go about that?
<araldit> I know, but it will only be booting up from it. Data is stored on a harddrive when needed
<PwcrLinux> xiangfu: install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<rdw200169> araldit: then, it should be really easy to install to a thumbdrive, the installer should recognize it during installation, as a /dev/sd* device
<rdw200169> araldit: which you can specify in the manual partition option
<araldit> rdw200169: This is true, and it does, however
<xiangfu> PwcrLinux: are you run the "./configure"
<araldit> rdw200169: The usb drive will have to be fat32 right, but linux want ext2/ext3
<rdw200169> araldit: no, it can be whatever you want
<araldit> rdw200169: Is that the way to go then. Having it be a fat32. Or should I have a little partition for fat32 for mbr, and an ext3 for the os
<PietVanraad> Let's say there is a package in ubuntu with an error, how do I get the source for the package, how do I recompile, how do I test, how do I get a patch?
<Neaai> araldit: you'll wanting to install a linux while using a fat32 partition ?
<PietVanraad> anybody can give me a pointer?
<rdw200169> araldit: the mbr doesn't sit in a partition of any type, linux, and windows, both support the the 'msdos' mbr type though
<geckosenator> araldit: the second way
<geckosenator> the mbr doesn't need a partition
<PwcrLinux> xiangfu, no the installer inside of directory of install_flash_player_10_linux on the desktop, I ran the installer by ./ command thru the terminal once installed and it's tell me non-root installation
<araldit> geckosenator: ok. Thx.
<araldit> rdw200169: thx
<Finnish> What's the best mp3-ripper? I need to convert them to 192 bitrate
<xiangfu> PwcrLinux: try "sudo ./installer"
<araldit> geckosenator: So the fat32 partition is for grub?
<PwcrLinux> okay hold on
<geckosenator> araldit: depends on the platform
<geckosenator> araldit: normally no you don't need that
<rdw200169> araldit: just make sure your flash drive's speed is = or greater than or equal to the speed of a hard drive, or your os will be slow
<rdw200169> araldit: yeah, just have one big partition, that's it
<rdw200169> araldit: ext3
<geckosenator> araldit: I have a system where you _do_ need a fat32 partition to store the kernel so the bootloader can read it
<geckosenator> but it is not grub
<rdw200169> araldit: just install grub, you'll be fine ;)
<araldit> rdw200169: Ok. The os will have very little harddrive activity. I use it for webserver, router and fileserver. The fileserver however on a seperate harddrive
<araldit> geckosenator: This is what i thought
<rdw200169> araldit: i'm not talking about the hard drive, i'm talking about where the os is located, the flash drive
<rdw200169> araldit: it's important that you understand that all thumbdrives are not created equal, they have different read/write speeds just like hard drives
<furythor1> I have an issue with wine, take alook : http://filebank.gamebank.fi/2695/weird_winecfg.jpg.html
<furythor1> for some reason all applications with wine have font like that, what could cause it ?
<rdw200169> araldit: consequentially, cheaper ones are really slow
<linuxhelp> followed wiki to get wifi card working but now when i try and connect to my wireless network when i enter password it keeps acting like it doesnt work
<linuxhelp> and it is correct password
<rdw200169> araldit: not to mention whether or not they are usb 1.0 or 2.0, etc...
<linuxhelp> im on it on another computer now
<araldit> rdw200169: There is basically no drive activity on the os drive. I will be fine, im sure
<rdw200169> araldit: you want to make sure you remount /var to somewhere other than the thumbdrive
<rdw200169> araldit: otherwise, there a write for every bit of log activity
<araldit> rdw200169: Sure
<rdw200169> araldit: and database activity, if you use mysql, etc...
<PwcrLinux> xiangfu, access granted, and which one browser directory gonna installed?
<rdw200169> araldit: does your server use a monitor?
<valchers> hellou, what command in console is with who can i see maps(with all files and folders) size in gb or mb?
<araldit> rdw200169: ?
<araldit> rdw200169: I do use webmin if thats what u mean
<rdw200169> araldit: you can save power if you use SSH or a serial connection
<node357> valchers maybe: du -h
<araldit> rdw200169: Ahh.
<xiangfu> PwcrLinux: you should take a look at the README, or you send me the url where you download the file.
<araldit> rdw200169: Sure. There is no monitor attached
<araldit> rdw200169: I use SSH
<viktor> can anyone help me to configure my tv tuner ?
<rdw200169> araldit: have you ever set up serial?
<araldit> rdw200169: I have, but not for this project
<valchers> node357 not this command
<PwcrLinux> Xiangfu, the facebook asked me to dl the new version of flashplayer (upgrade)
<rdw200169> araldit: i find it irritating, personally, that ubuntu server doesn't set up serial access automatically, but that's a personal gripe
<rdw200169> araldit: for those network crash situations
<viktor> can anyone help me to configure my tv tuner ?
<valchers> if I am in /home I want see all users map sizes in mb or gb?
<xiangfu> what browser you use?
<araldit> rdw200169: hehe, u're right. I can useally save it by adding a keyboard and a monitor then
<sjovan> how did you restart alsa?
<rdw200169> araldit: in the past, that's what i used to do, now i always have a serial adapter and null adapter ready ;)
<araldit> rdw200169: I normally only use serial when developing the embedded linux devices.
<Timslin> hiya
<Timslin> any have experience using Ubuntu on a server?
<rdw200169> araldit: my last router project was for an ISP overseas, and my subscribers didn't like to wait for me to find a keyboard and monitor to get it working
<rdw200169> Timslin: yes, emphatically
<Timslin> ok, maybe you can help
<Timslin> shortcuts i've placed on the desktop are too big, hopw do i shrink them?
<araldit> rdw200169: And the serial line almost always work. Nice debugging tool
<rocknroll> help me out guys
<fosco_> Timslin: in nautilus options you can set desktop icons size
<valchers> anybody can help me, i need command who show me map sizes in mb or gb
<rocknroll> valchers, which map
<hischild> Phobiac: and did you manage to fix it?
<szorstki> hello
<rocknroll> du -h will show in mb and gb
<valchers> rocknroll if I am in /home dir i want see users map sizes
<Phobiac> hischild: Yes! I'm actually able to use 8.10 now
<fosco_> valchers: du -sh * will show you dir sizes
<hischild> Phobiac: good! what was the solution if i may ask?
<Phobiac> hischild: I doubt you want the whole story, but on 8.04 I had to use rutilt and all this crap, and it was broken on 8.10
<Phobiac> hischild: It seems to be it was as simple as sudo killall nm-applet, then I used nm-connection-editor to set up my wireless settings, then nm-applet ran fine
<hischild> Phobiac: if the story will let me know stuff with which i can help others, i would want to hear it yes. But that sounds good enough. Good for you and thanks!
<macsim> hi, I have an issue with ibex 64 bits, when I lauch an mp3 with totem or rhythmbox song start and after a while (30secs) software freeze, anybody know how to fix that ? thanks
<Phobiac> hischild: anyway yeah, now I have wireless on 8.10. So I can actually use the 8.10 kernel
<araldit> geckosenator: Do you have a good guide for you setup
<hischild> Phobiac: cool!
<Phobiac> hischild: The real test comes when I do my next restart, hopefully what I did will stick
<Phobiac> hischild: Thanks for your help
<hischild> Phobiac: why not try it out now
<Phobiac> hischild: Editing grub to autoboot on the new kernel instead of the one from 8.04
<hischild> Phobiac: aah ok.
<Phobiac> hischild: Plus, I'm worried it won't work
<keymone> hi
<hischild> Phobiac: well i'm hoping it will work, but there's only 1 way to find it out.
<Phobiac> Okay, lets see now
<keymone> can anybody explain this behavior: i have selected optimization level 3 for apt-build but i still notice that sources are being built with O2
<sloopy> O3 is too intense for a noob
<VistaUser> hey
<sloopy> we left
<VistaUser> sloopy :)
<sloopy> i get off work in 30 mins... 12 hour shifts suck
<VistaUser> LOL
<keymone> sloopy: that doesnt answer my question
<hischild> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> keymone: You might try in #ubuntu-motu
<VistaUser> ok i just wanted to ask if i put in the disk for ubuntu can i partition drive then?
<Phobiac> hischild: It's all working perfectly
<Flannel> VistaUser: yeah, the installer has a partitioner
<sloopy> VistaUser, yes
<hischild> Phobiac: good to hear!
<geckosenator> araldit: no
<VistaUser> will it screw up my vista portion?
<rdw200169> VistaUser: for a 'Vista User' you're in here a lot!
<sabayonweb_97364> can someone help me get better display then 800x600
<keymone> Flannel: ok, i'll try
<geckosenator> sabayonweb_97364: better?
<Phobiac> VistaUser: Don't partition from the livecd
<geckosenator> what _is_ better
<sabayonweb_97364> i have dell xps one
<PwcrLinux> Xiangfu: you there?
<tomwrok> Hello. I have got a problem with gcc. It outputs words like warning, error,... in german and the errror parser of my IDE seems to support english only. Please, can someone tell me how to change the language of gcc to english?
<rdw200169> UbuntuUser: very funny!
<UbuntuUser> LOL
<hischild> tomwrok: did you install the german version of ubuntu?
<Phobiac> VistaUser: Vista has it's own partitioning tool, I've heard that partitioning from the livecd can mess up your vista partition
<orgthingy> tomwrok : why is it in german in the first place?
<PwcrLinux> brb
<orgthingy> tomwrok : install english support package for ubuntu
<Phobiac> Err, UbuntuUser
<orgthingy> itll download translations iirc
<xiangfu> PwcrLinux: yes.
<UbuntuUser> lol
<orgthingy> just get GParted livecd
<sabayonweb_97364> geckosenator: anything like 1024x768
<orgthingy> gparted LiveCD == sane portioning
<orgthingy> partioning from another partition = insane
<blarfan> if i want to run Ubuntu from a usbdrive i just download it to it and boot?
<UbuntuUser> Phobiac what should i do?
<geckosenator> sabayonweb_97364: thats what I have
<orgthingy> blarfan : not exactly
<orgthingy> google for it, it was quite easy process though iirc
<Phobiac> UbuntuUser: I moved from Vista forever ago, but I think it's the system manager that has the tool
<sabayonweb_97364> geckosenator: u have a xps one all-in-one?
<orgthingy> i moved from windows (windows 98) and used debian a while ago
<Phobiac> UbuntuUser: http://www.vistarewired.com/2007/02/16/how-to-resize-a-partition-in-windows-vista
<orgthingy> << no windows experience at all xD
<UbuntuUser> oooo i have to partition on vista? but how do i get ubuntu in that partition?
<sabayonweb_97364> UbuntuUser: what u trying to do
<PwcrLinux> back
<Phobiac> UbuntuUser: You shrink Vista down to size, then when you boot up the LiveCD you install Ubuntu on the free space.
<Flannel> UbuntuUser: shrink the Vista partition through vista, then create all the Ubuntu stuff during the Ubuntu install
<geckosenator> sabayonweb_97364: no
<UbuntuUser> ooooooooo it gives an option to put in that partition
<UbuntuUser> lol
<UbuntuUser> ty
<sabayonweb_97364> can i get updated drivers for my video card
<Phobiac> UbuntuUser: You might run into an issue with Vista not wanting to shrink down enough. In that case you have to use a defrag tool that can move important system files, like perfectdisk.
<sabayonweb_97364> had to use vesa setting now
<PwcrLinux> xiangfu: the directory located in /mozilla or /usr/lib/mozilla?
<UbuntuUser> omg isnt defragging going to take forever?
<tomwrok> orgthingy: yes i installed the german version. but the language-support-en package is already installed
<xiangfu> PwcrLinux: yes
<dnyy> What would be a good (preferably) debian-based distro to get me learning the command line and such?  I was looking at Arch, but I figured something debian-based would carry over to Ubuntu better. ;o
<PwcrLinux> xiangfu, which one?
<Phobiac> UbuntuUser: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/working-around-windows-vistas-shrink-volume-inadequacy-problems/ You might need that, the comments are helpful too
<UbuntuUser> ok
<UbuntuUser> 40 GB is 40000 MB right?
<sloopy> work is almost over time to pack it in ...
<xiangfu> /usr/lib/mozilla maybe plugins i am not sure.
<Phobiac> UbuntUser: About
<orgthingy> tomwrok : i dunno, never messed with languages and stuff
<PwcrLinux> let me check..
<UbuntuUser> i did it LOL
<UbuntuUser> brb
<UbuntuUser> brb going to get ubuntu
<blarfan> if i want to run Ubuntu from a USB memory, how do I do? download the ISO-image, place it on the usb and then just doubleclick it?
<bazhang> !usb | blarfan
<ubottu> blarfan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PwcrLinux> xiangfu: it's in mozilla/plugin
<bingungaja> helo guys, i was trying to change my usplash with startup manager, but now my usplash screen is blank nothing showed, anyone know how can i fix that ?
<\slash> anyone experiencing problems with audacious?
<\slash> it doesnt play network files and now it gets stuck when im playing local files
<[c0re]> !usplash | bingungaja
<ubottu> bingungaja: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Timslin> can someone tell me how to restart ubuntu on a server please? I need some changes to take effect but shutting it off and opening again doesn't work
<hischild> Timslin: sudo reboot -h now
<orgthingy> timslin : man reboot
<[c0re]> !reboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot
<orgthingy> !restart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart
<orgthingy> lol
<\slash> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<[c0re]> !shutdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown
<Flannel> Timslin: sudo shutdown -r now
<[c0re]> !die
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die
<zhaozhou> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<\slash> !weed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weed
<Flannel> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<[c0re]> Flannel, what is now?
<\slash> good to know
<zhaozhou> init 0
<zhaozhou> :-D
<bazhang> [c0re], /msg ubottu for fun if you wish, \slash you too
<Flannel> [c0re]: the time you want it to do so.
<\slash> aight
<[c0re]> Flannel, timer :D
<[c0re]> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<araldit> Does anyone else have the problem with top window border not showing from time to time.
<bingungaja> i tried "sudo update-alternatives --config green_hardy_big)usplash.so && sudo update-initramfs -u"--- and I'd make sure my .so file already placed in /usr/bin/usplash -- but it stated "No alternatives for green_hardy_big_usplash.so" ----- anyone can advise pls ?
<Timslin> thank you hischild
<erzengel> moin
<Flannel> bingungaja: It's just sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so, after you've used --install to install your own .so
<Timslin> how do i get the sound to work on the server? i doesn't work for some reason
<Flannel> bingungaja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto  step 4, if you haven't seen that page before
<Rnuts> I have a simpletech by fabrik backup drive that i used to backup all my data from vista. i've now installed ubuntu and don't know how to get the data off of it. any thoughts?
<bingungaja> Flannel:  i check it first, thx
<Phobiac> Rnuts: The drive doesn't automount when you plug it in?
<Timslin> wow, this died down quick..
<deeflex> is there a channel for ubuntu eee?
<Slart> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Slart> don't know if there is an irc-channel..
<Timslin> ive installed utorrent webui and would like to know how to powerdown the server but still keep the webui running as a normal client
<Timslin> can anyone help?
<deeflex> well I tried to install it yesterday but the installation fails when copying files. You know the error which says "check that your cd/dvd is clean or the filesystem may be corrupt.."
<deeflex> but I'm installing from a usb mem
<Rnuts> Phobiac: it uses some software that comes on the drive to backup the data. normally to restore it you run the program again but it wont install in wine. get's to 83% and fails
<Slart> Timslin: you want to shut down the server but keep utorrent running..??? sounds really difficult
<Timslin> want to keep the utorrent webui running
<Timslin> You can do it with the windows server when connecting through the remote desktop function
<Slart> Timslin: just to see if I understand this correctly.. you run utorrent+webui on computer A.. you access it from computer B.. you want to shut down computer A but still use the webui part of utorrent?
<ofv> hi. i'm having an estrange network problem here. connection to the internet is erratic (on/off/slow)
<ofv> restarting the router fixes the problem for some hours, but then it comes back.
<Timslin> Computer B is a dedicated server, i don't want to shut it down I want to put it on standby or something as long as the wegbui is still running
<ofv> it's very strange too that ping doesn't respond to Ctrl-C for several seconds
<Earthen> hey guys I just bought an alienware area 51 laptop, I'm trying to install ubuntu but the install disk wil not boot when ever i select an option nothing happends, the only thing that works is the option to boot from the first hard drive. anyone have any idea's on this problem
<ofv> is there a specific channel for network problems?
<Slart> Timslin: standby/hibernation/powered off.. afaik they all make your user processes stop
<hischild> Slart: correct
<kmg> hey, how can I get my default wireless network configuration to work from the command line without logging into X?
<Earthen> ofv I had problem like that before and it was related to ipv6 you could try disabling that and see what happends
<blarfan> OK I need some help with 1. Booting from LIVE-cd 2. Real dedicated installation. ; 1. First I wan to test, I odnt have  a DVD but I have a USB-memory, that is enough right? so the size is 4GB and the image is 700MB but it is recommended to have 4GB diskspace, ok but just testing it is enough with 4GB usb memory? 2. To make a dedicated install, is it enough to have a usb-memory witht he iso-image or i need a dvd?
<Timslin> ok, with a windows server you can Disconnect Terminal Services Session which makes the remote desktop disappear from you screen but the programs still run, anyway to do that using ubuntu hardy on a server?
<ofv> Earthen: thanks, but already have ipv6 disabled.
<kmg> i'm booting up to the X login screen (GDsplashwhatever) and then hitting alt+f1 to get to the command prompt.  I log in and my network isn't configured to my default stuff
<FreeFull> I compiled a kernel .deb. While the kernel works just fine (/boot/grub/menu.lst) the package insists that the .deb is not configured and tries to configure it each time. How do I make the package manager think the .deb is configured?
<Earthen> ofv ok that's all i got lol
<FreeFull> kmg: That's because NetworkManager doesn't start until you login in X
<ofv> Earthen: thanks anyway :-)
<Slart> Timslin: that doesn't mean the server in itself is on standby.. it just means it wont kill your user processes when you log off the terminal server client.. there is "screen".. but it's for command line only
<Slart> Timslin: if you use x11vnc you can connect to the running sessions.. which means it will still be running after you log off.. I use that for remote administration on my server
<kmg> FreeFull: yeah, i would usually run the process nm-applet from in x, right?  is there a way to do the equivalent from outside of X?
<Slart> Timslin: ie you connect to the same desktop/programs etc you would see if you sat down in front of the server itself
<FreeFull> kmg: You could stop having the connection being managed by NetworkManager and add all the connection details to /etc/network/interfaces
<Timslin> I use NX Client to connect which was provided by OCH. How do i disconnect from it without closing the running programs?
<FreeFull> kmg: All the information you need for that is in 'man interfaces'
<kmg> and manually input the essid, encryption type, passphrase etc?
<Slart> Timslin: I have no idea on how to use freenx.. I've never used it..
<FreeFull> kmg: yes
<FreeFull> kmg: But you will have to do it only once
<Timslin> can anybody use help who has used it?
<kmg> well, the real problem is that my mouse and keyboard stopped working in X
<FreeFull> kmg: What did you do when it happened?
<kmg> FreeFull: I'm on an eee pc and the last round of updates did it
<FreeFull> Do you remember what was updated?
<wariskampar> hello, how to know whether my laptop can use lm sensor to monitor relevant temp or not
<kmg> FreeFull: I hadn't updated for a while, and I think there were over 20 packages
<Maizcul> !dead bot still dead?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ardchoille> nope
<PwcrLinux> xiangfu: oh well, doesn't work very well, I took the backup file back into my directory it's now returned to flashplayer 9 for now
<FreeFull> I compiled a kernel .deb. While the kernel works just fine (/boot/grub/menu.lst) the package insists that the .deb is not configured and tries to configure it each time. How do I make the package manager think the .deb is configured?
<FreeFull> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FreeFull> Anyone willing to help?
<hischild> FreeFull: just ask. If someone is, they'll answer
<FreeFull> hischild: Already asked
<c0re_> where do i get usplash themes?
<ardchoille> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<blarfan> OK I need some help with 1. Booting from LIVE-cd 2. Real dedicated installation. ; 1. First I wan to test, I odnt have  a DVD but I have a USB-memory, that is enough right? so the size is 4GB and the image is 700MB but it is recommended to have 4GB diskspace, ok but just testing it is enough with 4GB usb memory? 2. To make a dedicated install, is it enough to have a usb-memory witht he iso-image or i need a dvd?
<FreeFull> I compiled a kernel .deb. While the kernel works just fine (/boot/grub/menu.lst) the package insists that the .deb is not configured and tries to configure it each time. How do I make the package manager think the .deb is configured?
<Earthen> can't get the live CD to boot anyone have any idea's
<Slart> !usb | blarfan
<ubottu> blarfan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Timslin> I seen the ubuntu beryl on youtube, how do you get it to work?
<Timslin> does anybody actually use it?
<ardchoille> !beryl | Timslin
<ubottu> Timslin: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Maizcul1> i just use WinKey tabs compiz swapping
<Slart> Timslin: beryl combined forces with beryl and formed compiz-fusion.. many people use it
<Earthen> I've used it works really nice
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Maizcul1> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kiru> hello
<Slart> Timslin: I don't think most uses use all the effects though.. I just use the basic effects .. no cube or burning text on my desktop
<Ubendu> Will ubuntu-server work with OS X?
<Timslin> so how do i get it to work?
<kiru> i have a proftpd with a regular user but I dont want him to access via ssh on my computer
<corden> hello guys.
<kiru> anyone knows how i could jail or chroot this user?
<Slart> kiru: I think you can change the login shell for the user.. there might be other ways too
<Rovanion> Is there any parental controls in ubuntu?
<reenignEesreveR> how can i install subversion 1.5.0 on my ubuntu 8.04?
<Ubendu> Will ubuntu-server work with OS X?
<torito> /who freenode/staff/*
<torito> pft
<kiru> Slart, do you know anyother login shell than bin bash
<Slart> kiru: well.. there's csh for one.. there probably are several others I don't remember now
<corden> got problem with my filesystem, it's on read-only mode
<oluckyman> jim_p: i'd installed wicd, but it said 'wireless network not found' -(
<corden> any possible solution? to make it read/write mode?
<Rovanion> Are there any way to limit the time that a user can be logged in during one day in ubuntu?
<Slart> kiru: but check the man pages.. I think you can set the login shell to FALSE or something like that
<Timslin> does the compiz thing take up a lot of processes or slow the server down, the server is a P$ 3.06
<oluckyman> jim_p: after refresh it see other networks, but not see my network-(
<ardchoille> Timslin: I have Ubuntu 8.10 on AMD 2800 and compiz doesn't seem to take up too much mem
<Maizcul1> If you network set to broadcast its SSID ?
<Maizcul1> Is*
<Slart> Timslin: depends more on what kind of graphics card you have afaik
<ardchoille> yeah
<Timslin> dont think the server has one
<PwcrLinux> cya later all
<Maizcul1> I'm on a 4YO POS laptop and compiz isn't affecting things
<Timslin> so how do i get it to work?
<Slart> Timslin: but gnome is still a big pig when it comes to memory.. so a little more won't make a difference =)
<Maizcul1> Timslin: It will have onboard graphics then
<oluckyman> Maizcul1: yes
<ardchoille> !compiz | Timslin
<ubottu> Timslin: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Maizcul1> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jim_p> oluckyman, are you still there? you have to set wlan in preferences menu
<Timslin> yes bottu, ive installed the compiz config manager but where do i find it?
<corden> any solution guys?
<Ubendu> Will ubuntu-server work with OS X?
<sephi[> Hey, I have an question about pidgin. Everytime I use it. It freezez on me after a few mins. Sometimes after a few secs ?
<kiru> Slart, just taking /dev/null :D
<c0re_> howto convert png to .so for usplash?
<reenignEesreveR> i need to upgrade subversion to 1.5. apt-get install subversion' says
<c0re_> .
<ardchoille> Timslin: ubottu is a bot, you find the ccsm in System > Preferences
<oluckyman> jim_p: i'm here) in preferences for wireless interface: wlan0
<reenignEesreveR> * i need to upgrade subversion to 1.5. apt-get 'install subversion' says it is already up to date iwth newest version. Though installed version is 1.4. Any ideas?
<jim_p> yes
<simplexio> Splex: try start it from console so you can see error
<Ubendu> reenignEesreveR: Wouldn't it just be 'apt-get update subversion'
<jim_p> oluckyman, and still no luck?
<Splex> simplexio, what?
<ardchoille> reenignEesreveR: if apt-get tells you your system has the latest, then you won't be able to upgrade further with the repos
<jim_p> oluckyman, i have to leave mate sorry. make sure you have the interface in ifconfig and you put it then in wicd
<jim_p> bye
<simplexio> Splex: msg was for sephi[
<Timslin> ccsm is not under system>preferences
<simplexio> sephi[: try start it from console so you can see error
<Splex> simplexio, ah, ok
<sephi[> ah
<ardchoille> Timslin: did you install it?
<Timslin> that'll be a good idea
<Slart> kiru: that should work too.. also notice this will keep the user from logging in normally too
<Timslin> what do i search for?
<reenignEesreveR> Ubendu: No, update is different. it doesn't take any param
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Maizcul1> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<reenignEesreveR> how can i know the ubuntu version and architecture from command line?
<bullgard4> I have started cheops-ng. It asks me for 'Agent hostname:' What do I have to put in here?
<Maizcul1> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ardchoille> reenignEesreveR: lsb_release -a
<Slart> reenignEesreveR: lsb_release -a or uname -a
<simplexio> reenignEesreveR: lsb_release i think
<simplexio> which brings  to my mind that lsb_release tell me that no lsb modules available
<Ubendu> Will ubuntu-server work with OS X?
<ardchoille> that's normal
<reenignEesreveR> Slart, simplexio: Thanx. lsb_release only tells me ubuntu version. uname -a suggests it is i686. will i386 binaries work with i686 or is it different?
<ardchoille> reenignEesreveR: i386 will work
<simplexio> lsb_release -a works. i quite sure that just lsb_release worked before
<reenignEesreveR> great, thanx
<Slart> reenignEesreveR: i386 will work with i686
<Timslin> I've installed advanced desktop effects settings (ccsm) and still can't see it in the preferences
<simplexio> reenignEesreveR: i386 binaries will work
<ardchoille> simplexio: I think that was changed a couple releases ago
<Maizcul1> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ardchoille> Timslin: open a terminal and run: ccsm
<Timslin> ok, now it's showing up
<ardchoille> oh wait, I didn't know there were two ccsm's
<ardchoille> never seen that simple-ccsm before
<Slart> ardchoille: it's a new variant.. came with 8.10 I think
<Maizcul1> I'm just trying it out now
<Timslin> what do i do? mess around with the setting and ... to get it to work?
<ardchoille> Slart: ah, that tab in prefs, ok
<ardchoille> Timslin: yep, tweak the heck out of it :)
<Timslin> ok, so how do i activate it?
<subhan> how do i convert pdf files as doc files
<Slart> subhan: you don't
<Slart> subhan: you can create a pdf from a doc file.. the other way around may only work in some very specific cases.. unless you're talking about OCR
<ardchoille> Timslin: open System > Preferences > Appearance, go to the Visual Effects tab and click "Normal"
<[Spooky]> Man im impressed by Ubuntu 8.10 ;)
<Timslin> get an error, " The Composite Extension is Not Available"
<Timslin> What have I missed?
<ardchoille> Timslin: the bot has been giving you web pages, have you been reading them?
<zerodevice> hey,everyone. i managed to do ftp from my ftp client in a LAN to the ubuntu server which was setup with proftpd, and connect to the host name "LAMP". however when i am not inside a LAN, i could not connect to the server even if i got the server's ip address. was there any differences on the host name? i thought its just a direct dial to the server ip?
<ardchoille> Timslin: compiz requires 3d acceleration, have you installed drivers for your video card?
<Timslin> honestly, no.
<Tyrath> what do you make of this:  compiz.real[7210]: segfault at 20 ip 08055c8c sp bff50ed0 error 4 in compiz.real[8048000+34000]
<Tyrath> - what does all that mean?
<Timslin> no, it has onboard card i think
<ardchoille> !compiz | Timslin please read:
<ubottu> Timslin please read:: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Slart> zerodevice: I'm guessing the ftp server might not accept connections from outside the LAN.. or it could be something else
<Tyrath> i'm trying to figure out why i'm not getting audio input for a webcam
<Timslin> do i run the code command things in the terminal?
<Slart> Tyrath: seg faults.. someone made a mistake when programming compiz.. not a lot you can do about it
<Tyrath> Slart: ah k. then that's not my problem :/
<Slart> Timslin: usually, yes
<Slart> Tyrath: probably not
<n2diy> I'm building a computer that is "performance challenged", and can only install Breezy on it. Are the Breezy repos archived somewhere?
<zerodevice> Slart, hmm... can the server do that?
<Timslin> can i drag and drop the terminal to the desktop, would it affect anything
<Slart> zerodevice: sure.. you can allow or disallow certain ip's to access the server
<Muskie> hey all
<Tyrath> Slart if I give you the dmesg dump over pastebin would you be able to tell me which line is giving me the error message for no webcam audio input?
<Tyrath> Slart: or what the problem may be?
<ardchoille> n2diy: they won't be updated, Breezy is no longer supported. Have you tried using a light window manager instead of a full desktop?
<Slart> Tyrath: I can't promise anything but I can give it a try
<gil_> taspring-fr
<ubuntoRoxx> How do i execute a .bin file?
<Slart> n2diy: why can you only install breezy?? older isn't always less demanding
<gil_> #taspring-fr
<mchelen> n2diy, what are the system specs?
<zerodevice> Slart, do you i proftpd has any page to dial in from the external network?
<n2diy> ardchoille, I can't load Dapper due to 128m of system ram.
<Tyrath> Slart: see what you can do: http://pastebin.com/f733e607c
<ardchoille> n2diy: ah, ok, you should really think about buying more ram
<mchelen> n2diy, you can install by using the alternate cd, it will be very slow however
<Tyrath>  irssi -c freenode
<zetheroo> does anyone know how to change the font color that Firefox uses in forms ?
<Slart> zerodevice: it would depend on how the proftp server is configured.. it's not something you can "work around" from the outside.. it might not even be the issue here.. it could be something else too
<Slart> Tyrath: ok.. be right back
<Tyrath> Slart: thanks
<zerodevice> Slart, thanks.
<Muskie> quick question: i've got my new media centre rig hooked up to my TV, but the Ubuntu installer isnt' displaying on the monitor. any way of getting it going in PAL50/60 without having to go lug a CRT out of my back room? :P
<mchelen> try xubuntu or something like damn small linux, which is also based on debian
<mchelen> zetheroo, try asking in #firefox
<zerodevice> ok, does any one else know why i cant login with my ftp to the proftpd i setup? even with the server ip as the host name?
<Slart> n2diy: have you tried the alternate installer?
<Slart> !alternate | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<zetheroo> ﻿mchelen: ok
<Slart> n2diy: I think it has a lowmem install option
<ardchoille> n2diy: apps like firefox and evolution are going to eat up a lot of that ram
<n2diy> Slart, I can't get the alternate CD since I can't get K3B, to burn it.
<n2diy> ardchoille, roger that, I can live with it.
<mark___> Hi.  Can anyone help with Samba?  Ubuntu 8.10 to XP!
<Slart> n2diy: that's not a valid excuse to use breezy =)
<Slart> n2diy: surely you can find a computer that can burn a cd..
<mchelen> n2diy, can you burn other cds okay?
<Ohkie> hi. i have a strange problem where i seem to have set up my brother printer over a samba network perfectly. The print jobs show up on the pc that is connected to the printer, and the printer displays 'receiving data' but nothing ever prints. anyone got any pointers or things i can try?
<n2diy> Slart, I have a burner, but no software to do the burn.
<mchelen> mark___, Places -> Connect to server
<ardchoille> n2diy: do you have gnome installed?
<Slart> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cheet0> Will someone PLEASE help - I changed some setting in my window manager , and now all i get is a black screen.. i think i changed itto a screen resolution that it cant deal with..
<mchelen> mark___, there are some other ways too depend what features you need
<Slart> !burn | n2diy
<n2diy> ardchoille, yes
<ubottu> n2diy: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Slart> n2diy: try one of the others.. or even the command line one
<ardchoille> n2diy: nautilus can burn cd's, right click on the .iso and choose from the menu
<mchelen> n2diy, if k3b is not working try brasero
<Timslin> XGL is not present, what did i do wrong? I installed the ccsm thing.
<mark___> Hi.  Ok...  I'm doing the Place -> Network thing at the mo
<Maizcul1> !ccsm | Timslin
<n2diy> ardchoille, I didn't know that, thanks!
<ubottu> Timslin: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<n2diy> Thanks all.
<cheet0> hrmph. ;/
<Timslin> ive install it
<ardchoille> Timslin: you're not going to be able to use compiz until you install 3d accel capable drivers for your vid card
<Oli``> Anyone know a tutorial for adding a ssh server to somethingorother so I don't have to type in my password if I'm connecting from this computer?
<Timslin> how do i do that, im trying to install the drivers from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz but get an error saying the XGL is not present
<kiru> Oli``, you could do that with key authentication
<mchelen> Oli``, search for ssh keys
<ardchoille> Timslin: which video card do you have?
<Oli``> kiru, mchelen: thanks
<cheet0> I changed some kind of setting in my window manager , now when i log in i hear the startup sounds and then it just goes to a black screen. can anyone help me fix this?
<Timslin> server doesn't have 1 and am assuming it's onboard. Anyway I can check?
<aboSamoor> I want to upgrade to intrepid ibex, but I don't want to change anything unless I am sure I got all the packages I want :) ?
<Tyrath> Slart: how'd you do?
<aboSamoor> how can I do that ?
<gnomefreak> Timslin: compiz is installed by default but you need 3d drivers first (use jockey)
<ardchoille> Timslin: lspci | grep -i vga
<Slart> Tyrath: it's a big file.. I see your other sound card I think
<Timslin> in command ard?
<ardchoille> yes
<Timslin> how do i make the l thing
<gnomefreak> aboSamoor: install ubuntu-desktop than do the upgrade
<ardchoille> Timslin: above the Enter key
<gnomefreak> Timslin: shift and \
<Tyrath> Slart: it's probably something under USB
<Tyrath> Slart: http://pastebin.com/f733e607c
<Tyrath> Slart: sorry
<aboSamoor> gnomefreak: I have the iso image, but the problem that I have more than 4 GB of software installed
<Tyrath> Slart: that second pastebin was an accident
<Timslin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<Ohkie> hi. ive seemingly set up my brother printer over a samba share to print. the print job seems to get the printer but nothing ever prints. am i missing something?
<Tyrath> Slart: if I give you the device's number would that help?
<Timslin> thats what i get
<Timslin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<gnomefreak> aboSamoor: just use update-manager to upgrade you dont need to burn the ISO if you have Ubuntu installed
<Slart> Tyrath: =) no worries.. I've found the webcam and the sound chip.. (looks like a sonixj whatever that is)
<hashman> hello everyone, I would like to know the best way to bypass this bug I'm suffering: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/2.6.27-kernel-problem-with-hda-nvidia-realtek-alc888-679846/ I have an ALC888 sound card and the mic is not working with the stock kernel (ubuntu 8.10)
<Tyrath> Slart: ah cool. do you know why sound isn't working?
<dexter> hi all
<ardchoille> Timslin: I'm not sure if we have drivers for that, but you can look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> Tyrath: it just menations registering a usb sound interface... but it isn't complaining about anything..
<gnomefreak> hashman: best to file a bug on launchpad and let our kernel devs do what they can
<aboSamoor> gnomefreak: my problem as follows, I want to upgrade  but I am afraid that I may loose the connection. I want to be sure that nothing changed in the system unless everything is installed
<Tyrath> Slart: is it advising I register a usb sound interface or has one already been registered?
<Slart> Tyrath: do you see the sound device in your volume properties? does it show up if you do "cat /proc/asound/cards" ?
<Tyrath> Slart: it's there
<Tyrath> Slart:  USB-Audio - USB camera
<gnomefreak> aboSamoor: update-manager will start where it ended during download. when installing them it diesnt need net conn.
<dexter> i searching a programm called bidwatcher for ubuntu
<Slart> Tyrath: ok.. but not working?
<Slart> Tyrath: ie you can't record anything from it
<furythor1> How I can read a DVD which has windows defined "hidden" files ?
<Tyrath> Slart: not working :/ and can't record
<ardchoille> !jbidwatcher | dexter
<Slart> Tyrath: do you get some kind of error message when you try? or just silence?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jbidwatcher
<ardchoille> !info jbidwatcher | dexter
<Tyrath> Slart: just silence
<ubottu> jbidwatcher (source: jbidwatcher): bidding, sniping and monitoring software for eBay. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.2+dfsg-1 (intrepid), package size 753 kB, installed size 880 kB
<gnomefreak> dexter: we are not able to support bidwatcher
<Tyrath> Slart: actually
<dexter> its a programm for ebay
<Tyrath> Slart: I get silence when I try to call cam test on skype
<dexter> ah ok thanks
<Timslin> ok, never mind the beryl. Shame i can't get it to work
<Tyrath> Slart: but when I try to test my audio settings on skype i get an error message
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: can't support jbidwatcher even though it's in the repos?
<gnomefreak> dexter: yes but we can only support our package
<Slart> Tyrath: might be a skype problem too
<Timslin> how about the sound, it doesn't work
<ardchoille> oh, ok, got it
<Tyrath> Slart: I tried recording on gnome-sound-recorder to no avail :/
<ardchoille> !sound | Timslin
<ubottu> Timslin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
 * gnomefreak reboots
<dexter> gnome: you have a similar program for ebay ?
<veltsu> and I'm back from updating my kernel
<rookeeeeeeeee> can anyone do me a favor and tell me what type of programming this is on this page http://trac.arantius.com/wiki/Support/KarmaBlocker/Configuration
<rookeeeeeeeee> its firefox related
<veltsu> now it's 2.6.27.8-ultimate
<veltsu> must be good
<Tyrath> Slart: what do you make of that?
<rookeeeeeeeee> and thus ubuntu related
<Timslin> I have no sound cards installed, it's it supposed to have on board sould?
<ardchoille> rookeeeeeeeee: just because it's firefox related doesn't mean it's actively supported by ubuntu
<Slart> Tyrath: hmm... don't really know.. hard to diagnose without some kind of error
<Tyrath> Slart: do you use skype?
<Slart> Tyrath: yup
<aboSamoor> I mounted the iso image of intrepid can I add it to the software sources ?
<moDumass> hey all, my screen res cant go above 600 x 800
<ChrisBookwood> Hi
<moDumass> after upgrade from 8.04 - 8.10
<rookeeeeeeeee> i would just like to know what kind of programming it is. is it html?
<ardchoille> aboSamoor: are you running intrepid?
<ChrisBookwood> I have no sound in 8.10. lspci outputs '00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)' aplay -l says no soundcard is detected
<Timslin> ok, no sound will have to do
<Slart> rookeeeeeeeee: looks like it's just an ini-file.. no programming at all
<aboSamoor> ardchoille: I am running hardy, and I don't have cd writer to make a cd to upgrade
<TiMiDo> ChrisBookwood, did you do adduser user audio group?
<ardchoille> aboSamoor: ok, are you trying to install some intrepid packages on hardy?
<ChrisBookwood> TiMiDo, I don't even know what that is
<Tyrath> Slart: well I was getting an error message before but no-longer for some weird reason - that's after i changed my gnome audio settings
<Slart> !pm | rookeeeeeeeee
<ubottu> rookeeeeeeeee: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Timslin> i seen a tutorial on how to set up irc on ubuntu, can someone link me to it please. I want to use Pidgin.
<rookeeeeeeeee> how do i make the rules slart
<aboSamoor> ardchoille: I wanted to get the Koffice kde4, so I found that I have to upgrade all ubuntu to intrepid
<ardchoille> Timslin: Applications > Internet > Xchat IRC
<TiMiDo> ChrisBookwood, do this adduser username audio.
<ardchoille> aboSamoor: yes, please upgrade before you mix release packages, oherwise you might break the system
<Tyrath> Slart: are there ways to configure mic input other than via gnome?
<lianimator> how can I reduce mic hiss?
<Slart> rookeeeeeeeee: you read the page you've sent me.. you read it until you understand it.. if that doesn't occur within a reasonable time you ask the people who wrote the software/extension or possibly someone in a #firefox related channel
<ChrisBookwood> TiMiDo, sudo adduser cb audio gives no errors, but aplay -l still says no soundcard detected
<Slart> Tyrath: well.. there are alsa-configuration tools that doesn't need gnome.. but they don't do anything that the gnome tools doesn't do
<bullgard4> What does 'FE' stand for in the filename /usr/bin/nmapfe?
<Tyrath> Slart: :/
<Tyrath> Slart: what's you sound capture settings for Sound Prefs?
<rafting> USB-memory and a Live image (the 699MB download that is the most obvious download ont he ubuntu homepage) is all i need to create a complete dedicated installation of Ubuntu? Im currently using windows vista and want a fullblown linux-installation(have only tried it on vmware before)
<Slart> Tyrath: you mean in system, preferences, sound? I use pulseaudio
<Guest89042> Hi all, can you help me about nautilus? when I open a folder I spend a lot of time to do it
<giuseppe_> Hi all, can you help me about nautilus? when I open a folder I spend a lot of time to do it
<Tyrath> Slart: and then how do you modify the pulse audio settings?
<Slart> Tyrath: oh.. but skype doesn't use pulseaudio. it uses alsa
<zhaozhou> bullgard4, front end
<Slart> Tyrath: so it ignores my pulseaudio settings
<Tyrath> Slart: so when you use skype what do you do with the gnome settings?
<Tyrath> Slart: ah k
<bullgard4> zhaozhou: Thank you very much.
<zhaozhou> bullgard4, np. (:
<Slart> Tyrath: I just set skype to use hw:Audigy2,0 which is the alsa name of my soundblaster card
<Tyrath> Slart: so if skype overrides settings for the cam while running, should I be able to configure microphone settings fully from skype?
<giuseppe_> how can I speed my nautilus browser?
<Tyrath> Slart: that doesn't come up as an option in my skype :/
<Rovanion> I just downloaded a driver for my Konica Minolta printer. it is a .rpm archive. How do I install it?
<ashutosh> Hi all, created live cd (ubuntu 8.10) and tried to boot with it, everything went fine till log on and then for some time it had been a skin-color screen and then a black screen, i could see the cursor and move it but after being sometime on the black screen the cursor stopped moving if i moved the mouse, the CD drive LED also stopped flashing, any ideas?
<Slart> Tyrath: it doesn't really override settings.. alsa is the base system for your system.. it selects a driver for the sound card and makes sound devices available to the system.. pulseaudio uses these devices so you can do neat things like move the sound from one soundcard to another... alsa is still there, behind the scenes, doing the actual work on the sound card
<giuseppe_> does anybody know nautilus????
<topherhead> anyone familiar with getting it up and running on a mac?
<TiMiDo> topherhead, ppc?
<ashutosh> Hi all, created live cd (ubuntu 8.10) and tried to boot with it, everything went fine till log on and then for some time it had been a skin-color screen and then a black screen, i could see the cursor and move it but after being sometime on the black screen the cursor stopped moving if i moved the mouse, the CD drive LED also stopped flashing, any ideas?
<Tyrath> Slart: do you use camorama?
<topherhead> no x86
<Slart> Tyrath: skype just ignore pulseaudio.. and goes directly to alsa..gnome-volume-manager also configures the alsa settings.. there is another configuration dialog for pulseaudio
<Oli``> I have an Ubuntu server in New Jersey and I want to limit SSH so only people from England (where I am) can access the SSH server.. Any idea how I might go about doing that?
<Slart> Tyrath: nope.. my webcam doesn't work with it..
<topherhead> my main issue is getting the efi to boot into it
<ashutosh> Hi all, created live cd (ubuntu 8.10) and tried to boot with it, everything went fine till log on and then for some time it had been a skin-color screen and then a black screen, i could see the cursor and move it but after being sometime on the black screen the cursor stopped moving if i moved the mouse, the CD drive LED also stopped flashing, any ideas?
<rafting> USB-memory and a Live image (the 699MB download that is the most obvious download ont he ubuntu homepage) is all i need to create a complete dedicated installation of Ubuntu? Im currently using windows vista and want a fullblown linux-installation(have only tried it on vmware before)
<ashutosh> Created live cd (ubuntu 8.10) and tried to boot with it, everything went fine till log on and then for some time it had been a skin-color screen and then a black screen, i could see the cursor and move it but after being sometime on the black screen the cursor stopped moving if i moved the mouse, the CD drive LED also stopped flashing, any ideas?
<Tyrath> Slart: I'm installing gnome-volume-manager now. I didn't have it for some weird reason :/
<topherhead> also i loath osx and want to blow it away entirely and just have linux running but all solutions on the web assume you want ot dual boot
<n2diy> ashutosh, lack of RAM? I have the same problem trying to load Dapper on this box, Breezy installed NP.
<ashutosh> 256 MB, know its low, could that be the reason
<tombee> topherhead: installing ubuntu on macbook?
<topherhead> TiMiDo:any ideas?
<Slart> Tyrath: hmm.. I think it's installed by default.. odd
<Frogzoo> ashutosh: 256 should be enough
<arthur_8200> Hi. I am installing Ubuntu 8.10 on my new laptop. When I tryed with alternative-cd it asked if I want to encrypt the /home partition. But then unhappy it failed during installing packages. So I tryed again with Ubuntu 8.10 DVD. But now it doesn't ask me for encryption.
<TiMiDo> topherhead, is it a ppc?
<n2diy> ashutosh, I wish IH had 256, which works for Dapper, I don't know about 8.10?
<topherhead> TiMiDo: no its x86
<cheet0> Errors where encountered while processing  : ttf-fixedys-excelisor .... i get that when i try to install almost anything
<Slart> Tyrath: it should be the dialog that pops up if you right click on the little speaker in the top right..
<dexter> Hi, can anyone suggest me a tool like magiciso on ubuntu ???
<TiMiDo> topherhead, hmm okey.
<Slart> Tyrath: or rather, right click and select volume control
<TiMiDo> then installed the x86 iso.
<ashutosh> 8.10 is the lates version
<ashutosh> *latest
<topherhead> TiMiDo: im having trouble getting the efi to boot linux exclusively
<Slart> Tyrath: sorry.. it's called gnome-volume-control.. not manager
<Tyrath> Slart: ah k
<Tyrath> Slart: I wonder what I just installed... :/
<topherhead> TiMiDo: i want to do away with osx entirely
<Slart> Tyrath: give it a try =)
<dexter> Is there any tool similar to MAGICISO for ubuntu ?
<Slart> !repeat | dexter
<ubottu> dexter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tyrath> Slart: I did, but it wouldn't launch under gnome-volume-manager so I'm removing it
<Slart> Tyrath: ok
<dexter> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ardchoille> dexter: I'm assuming magiciso creates iso files?
<n2diy> dexter, if we knew what it did, we might be able to give you an answer/
<dexter> yes
<rookeeeeeeeee> slart I cant seem to get any help anywhere on this topic, and I just dont get the page, they dont make any sense and dont define themselves nor give anything upon which to define.
<ardchoille> dexter: the only iso creator I know of is command line: mkisofs
<dexter> It is a complete cd image creation, conversion tool
<Tyrath> Slart: actually you might be able to help me with something else. For some reason I adjusted some setting and when I click the volume up and volume down buttons on the key board they nolonger do anything
<ashutosh> so what do you guys suggest, upgrading?
<fw1> is there a meta package to get a large number of fonts?
<ashutosh> so what do you guys suggest, upgrading?
<Slart> rookeeeeeeeee: then you need to find someone else that uses that extension, or knows how it works.. I'd suggest a channel for firefox.. perhaps they have some kind of extension-support channel
<Tyrath> Slart: actually when I select capture on the volume control it shows an X over it as if to say mute
<Slart> Tyrath: try unmuting it?
<sacarde> hi
<Tyrath> Slart: additionally when I go into microphone volume settings the microphone is always mute
<ashutosh> so what do you guys suggest, upgrading it?
<Tyrath> Slart: if I unmute it then click close it is remuted when I open it again
<Slart> Tyrath: it might be a driver problem too.. if you can't change the settings
<sacarde> do you know what is process .....
<Drapery> guyz i have problem with my sound output , i did something i don't know what is it that made the Bass too high
<sacarde>  sh -c { apt-cache policy 2>/dev/null; } 2>&1
<sacarde> ?
<Drapery> so any suggestion??
<ubuntoRoxx> i need to mount a harddisk partition. How can i do that?
<ashutosh> so what do you guys suggest, upgrading it?
<topherhead> anyone schooled in working with EFI for macs?
<Slart> Tyrath: my usb sound card does some weird things with the volume too.. fortunately I can change the volume on my speakers instead
<Drapery> guyz i have problem with my sound output , i did something i don't know what is it that made the Bass too high
<ashutosh> NOBODY??????????
<Slart> !repeat ashutosh
<rookeeeeeeeee> Slart ive tried firefox, and there are no firefox extension channels, i guess this means im $%^#^( right?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat ashutosh
<binarymutant> how do I get files to stop automatically backing up? Everytime I edit something it copy the file to file~
<ashutosh> so what do you guys suggest, upgrading it?
<topherhead> ubuntoRoxx: mount -t [type] [location ie:/mnt]
<itzal> i cant burn any DVD in my ubuntu 8.04... it show me that blank dvd have 0b free space... anyone know what to do?
<Drapery> guyz i have problem with my sound output , i did something i don't know what is it that made the Bass too high
<Tyrath> !repeat | ashutosh
<ubottu> ashutosh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ashutosh> so what do you guys suggest, upgrading it?
<Tyrath> ;)
<Slart> rookeeeeeeeee: looks like it.. why not write an email to whoever wrote the software.. see if they know of somewhere to ask questions
<ashutosh> Created live cd (ubuntu 8.10) and tried to boot with it, everything went fine till log on and then for some time it had been a skin-color screen and then a black screen, i could see the cursor and move it but after being sometime on the black screen the cursor stopped moving if i moved the mouse, the CD drive LED also stopped flashing, any ideas?
<ardchoille> binarymutant: in gedit? Edit > Preferences , go to Editor tab and uncheck "Create backup"
<Slart> !repeat |  ashutosh
<ubottu> ashutosh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sacarde> I have similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892427
<Slart> ah.. sorry..didn't mean to hit you with that twice =)
<topherhead> ubuntoRoxx: you get that?
<Ohkie> my ubuntu seems to be stuck in a useless loop of logging in. i put in my username and password, the screen goes blank and i get returned to the username password screen. i went to the console (ctrl alt f1 or whatever it is) and tried logging in there and the same thing happens. what can i do to try and fix this?
<binarymutant> ardchoille: do you know how to do it with vim? .vimrc I'm guessing/
<ardchoille> binarymutant: oh, no, I haven't used vim in a while
<tombee> This channel is pure chaos with problems huh? :)
<n2diy> Ohkie, boot into recovery mode, and try changing your passwd?
<topherhead> anyone whos gotten it up on macs?
<Tyrath> grrrr this is soo anying how I can't change my sound using the buttons on the keyboard anymore...
<Tyrath> have no idea what i've done...
<topherhead> namely booting normally w/o osx and the infamous broadcom wifi chip
<Slart> Ohkie: might be that your gnome/X crashes shortly after you log in.. that would throw you out to the password prompt again, afaik
<sliverchair> what's the command to start bluetooth? using 8.10
<Ohkie> slart: any ideas on what i can do to resolve this? it seems to happen from a console login too?
<Ohkie> n2diy: whats the command to change a password?
<n2diy> Slart, Ohkie  is having the same trouble in the CLI.
<itzal> any idea how to burn on DVD-disc? i try many sowftware but without succes... blank DVD-disc show me 0b free space
<n2diy> Ohkie, passwd username
<sliverchair> how to do I start the bluetooth applet manager?
<topherhead> Ohkie: init 3 (i think) and then log in after logging in init 5
<topherhead> Ohkie: or startx
<George_> how can i run something in a screen using shell scripting?
<[e]Lement> If it happens in console
<[e]Lement> It seems like some type of script is running at login
<Frogzoo> George_: open a terminal
<itzal> exit
<hotte-> what could i do? i have an intel wlan card in my laptop, and this offers no great drivers. The ubuntu own iwl3945 drivers dominate perfectly dhcp and wpa.But it is not possible for me to set an ad-hoc connection :( Well, I've also tested ndiswrapper. works as an ad hoc immediately. I just do not get the ip from a wpa encrypted network.plz help
<n2diy> George_, check the bash man page
<Frogzoo> iter: k3b slices/dices etc.
<Frogzoo> ooh - itzal left already..
<topherhead> Frogzoo: lol oh yeah completely forgot about k3b lol
<topherhead> any x86 mac experts
<Ohkie> ok wish me luck ;)
<[e]Lement> Steve Jobs
<topherhead> [e]Lement: hes not an expert hes a dictator lol
<[e]Lement> Okay guys, I'm heading to bed.  Or something.  'night
<james14> Can someone help me with a USB connected printer in Intrepid?
<topherhead> i need to run linux on its own on an x86 macbook
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have just installed tomcat5.5 where can i find webapps directory?
<sacarde> I have similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892427
<Rovanion> I have downloaded linuxdrivers for my conika minolta 2400, they are in a .rpm archive. But how do I install them?
<sacarde> what do you think about that?
<Slart> !rpm | Rovanion
<Toznoshio> arvind_khadri, try uder /var
<ubottu> Rovanion: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Slart> Rovanion: note those laste 3 words..
<arvind_khadri> Toznoshio, where in that?
<Rovanion> Dangerous and unsupported xD
<Tyrath> Slart: anyhow thanks for your help
<Slart> Tyrath: you're welcome to what little there was of it =)
<Rovanion> ubottu, Do you know anywhere I could get hold of ubuntu compitable drivers?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tyrath> Slart: i'm distressed that I can no longer use the buttons to make volume changes
<Tyrath> Slart: I've got no idea what I've changed
<Dabbu> in 8.10 how i will know how many modem or ehernet card are present.And which one is detected or not ?
<Tyrath> Slart: hopefully a reboot fixes it but I highly dout it
<Slart> Tyrath: mm.. I can't really help you with that.. the extra buttons work on my laptop but I have no idea why.. it just worked out of the box
<Tyrath> Slart: mine did to
<Tyrath> Slart: I've just done something and they no longer work
<kmg> OH SWEET, MY UP ARROW KEY IS NOW THE SCREENSHOT BUTTON
<Tyrath> Slart: just this evenening
<kmg> just what i wanted.
<Toznoshio> arvind_khadri, open /var in nautilus
<ardchoille> hehe
<Ohmu> can anyone guide me through getting a WAP up and running from the command line?  I had it working, then upgraded to Ibex and now it's kaput.  The client doesn't see any wireless network.  how to tell whether the host is broadcasting one?  (not using any GUI nm tool)
<Slart> Tyrath: I don't even know what software is responsible.. might be gnome.. or X.. or something else
<Tyrath> Slart: whilst trying to get the webcam audio input working :/
<kmg> what the hell is wrong with 8.10's kb+mouse detection?
<Tyrath> Slart: don't worry too much, I'll see what a reboot does and cross my fingers
<CaMason_> hi guys. How can I enable the 'beep' when using terminal in 8.10 ?
<ubuntoRoxx> I am fething a package right now, but i would like to cancel it. How do i do that?
<Tyrath> Slart: have a good night
<Losowski> Linux New Flash: "The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  2.6.27.8    as of:    2008-12-05     22:16 UTC"   http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.27.8
<Slart> Tyrath: you too
<Slart> ubuntoRoxx: ctrl+c or cancel.. ?
<vegombrei> quit
<Slart> CaMason_: check the settings in system, preferences, sound.. I think there is a checkbox for system beep somewhere there
<ubuntoRoxx> Slart: But will that not have some sort of consequences, like the operation has been stopped unexpected or something?
<Biolunar> kmg: i have the same problem with archlinux. it's a problem with the new xorg... i've not yet found a solution, but you can google for "xorg hotplugging"
<Slart> ubuntulog: as long as it's just downloading it won't be a problem
<UnknownUser56> c
<CaMason_> Slart: I'm looking in there as per web instructions, but I see no option for a system beep
<Losowski> Biolunar: I know the solution
<Serengeti> hi, how can I force safe graphics mode in intrepid? My lcd displays "out of range" message when the boot process hits gdm.
<Losowski> Biolunar: You must disable "hotplugging" in xorg.conf...simply by adding several lines in to xorg.conf
<Slart> CaMason_: ah.. the second "page".. Play Alert sound.. it was called beep before, I think
<Ohmu> How to tell whether my laptop is broadcasting a wireless network?  it should be, but the guest doesn't see one.
<Dabbu> in 8.10 how i will know how many modem or ehernet card are present.And which one is detected or not ?
<kmg> Biolunar: I already sort of fixed it, I got the mouse and keyboard functioning, but now my up arrow key is the printscreen button for some reason.  also, my speakers seem to be outputting white noise.
<Biolunar> Losowski: i tried a lot, but only disabling worked...
<CaMason_> Slart: that's ticked :/
<ashutosh> so what do you guys suggest, upgrading?
<Losowski> just disable hotplugging
<kmg> Biolunar: I manually edited xorg.conf with mouse/kb entries using evdev
<Slart> CaMason_: oh.. well.. with that one checked my terminal beeps.. unchecked it doesn't.. I don't know what else to try then
<CaMason_> my sound is working perfectly fine, just the beep in terminal
<sacarde> I have similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892427
<sacarde> what do you think about that?
<Biolunar> kmg: i do not use evdev anymore. its more problematic than helpful
<arvind_khadri> Toznoshio, ya after that?
<kmg> Biolunar: no way it's affecting my sound is there?
<Biolunar> kmg: no, I guess not ;)
<Rovanion> How do I get hold of alien if there is noone who knows anything about printer drivers compiled for ubuntu
<Slart> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.72 (intrepid), package size 102 kB, installed size 276 kB
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have just installed tomcat5.5 where can i find webapps directory?
<Toznoshio> arvind_khadri, and look for something called tomcat
<Slart> Rovanion: it's a package you can install as usual from the repos
<ardchoille> Rovanion: using alien can screw up your system, it's not worth it
<arvind_khadri> Toznoshio, its not there... i installed tomcat using apt
<Toznoshio> arvind_khadri, ok, then open up a root terminal and issue commands "updatedb" then "locate webapps"
<Rovanion> Well, can you recommend any places where I can find drivers compiled for ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Rovanion: drivers for a digital camera?
<anto> Rovanion: camorama
<Rovanion> A printer
<ardchoille> ah
<Rovanion> Konica Minolta 2400w is the brand
<anto> Rovanion: google for cucpsys
<anto> cupsys*
<arvind_khadri> Toznoshio, thanks i found it
<Rovanion> Will do
<anto> Never had time to set it up myself yet.
<mark3> Enter text here...italians???
<ardchoille> Rovanion: apt-cache search m2300w
<Toznoshio> arvind_khadri, ok, you're welcome, just out of curiosity, where is it?
<ardchoille> Rovanion: or: apt-cache search minolta
<arvind_khadri> Toznoshio, /var/lib/tomcat5.5
<Rovanion> ardchoille, Will try it when apt is ready
<Rovanion> It's currently busy with some updating
<ardchoille> Rovanion: looks like what you need
<ardchoille> Rovanion: if it's busy updating, you wouldn't be able to manually install .deb packages anyway
<aboSamoor> how can I list installed packages ?
<mrwes> re
<alkisg> Is there any way to access the run-program-dialog (Alt+F2) from the menus?
<emilien> need help with brasero im trying to make dvd live cd but braser does not pick cd up
<veltsu> so, I'm still not getting a connection with Atheros wireless on 8.04
<n2diy> aboSamoor, check the dpkg man page.
<mrwes> alkisg, I believe you can add it
<corky`> Strange, Since my update to 8.10, I can't use my wireless card anymore (in my laptop), Yet I can use eth0 (my ethernet port)... ifconfig gives me lo (loopback) eth0 (ethernet port I am using) and pan0 (Dunno what that is!)...
<corky`> Note: lspci detects it though, as "01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)", So.. Whats happening here?
<FloodBot3> corky`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrwes> alkisg, right click on Applications then edit menus
<veltsu> I tried the madwifi, then updated the kernel to the most recent one and tried madwifi again: still the same. I can see the networks and I can install the card, but I just can't connect
<nnull> wonder if jaunty is gunna try knock f10 down a few pegs
<n2diy> ! xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tombee> Anyone here triple booted a macbook?
<Losowski> I'm running Arch Linux (which is awesome!!!) and Xfce...Xfce works nicely, and is very lite
<veltsu> corky, did you get your Atheros to work on 8.04_
<alkisg> mrwes: thanks, but I didn't see it anywhere in there... I don't even know if the Alt+F2 dialog is an external application or if it is part of an already running app...
<corky`> veltsu, worked without any changes!
<mrwes> alkisg, yah I just looked, I thought it used to be there in hardy...you running ibex?
<bingungaja> can anyone help me, why I can't cd to my folder named "computer appearances" ?
<ardchoille> alkisg: I think it's part of the gnome session
<aboSamoor> n2diy: Thanks :)
<alkisg> mrwes, yes, ibex. ardchoille: thanks, so I guess there isn't a menu...
<veltsu> didn't even use madwifi?
<mrwes> alkisg, ahh...it's an applet....right click on the top panel and add to panel, it's in there
<quibbler> aboSamoor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285037
<hc> veltsu, i haven't followed the discussion so far, but i did notice you talked about madwifi. You wouldn't happen to have tried the default madwifi drivers on an atheros card?
<veltsu> yeah, I did
<ardchoille> alkisg: there used to be, but the gnome devs took it out. I did alt+f2 and looked in gnome-system-minotr but couldn't see it there
<mrwes> wow....19F this morning...cold
<Ohmu> Help!  My client can't see the wireless network!  Can someone help me out?
<Ohmu> Very very stuck
<emilien> bingungaja, because it has a space use cd computer\ appearances  << add \ to emty space
<veltsu> they worked to the point that I can see the card and it sees the wireless networks as well but I just cannot connect
<mrwes> ardchoille, you can add it to the panels though
<hc> veltsu, do you happen to know if you have an 5007EG? if so, check this site --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<ardchoille> mrwes: aye :)
<bingungaja> emilien: thx
<ardchoille> mrwes: not much room left on my panel, GlobalMenu takes up a lot of space
<veltsu> hc, thanks. The bottom of my laptop (acer 5100) says AR5BMB5 but when I check it on ubuntu, it's AR2413
<sidd> hi, am using ubuntu fiesty. The stock repositories are dead.
<hc> veltsu, you may want to try that site.
<nnull> anyone use handbrake for dvd backup?
<veltsu> hc, I suppose I should uninstall the previous madwifi package?
<Dabbu> i had installed KDE4 in ubuntu,now i have completely removed that but few application's look is not changed,like vlc looks ugly now.and manu application look still search for kde
<hc> veltsu, yes.
<Dabbu> any help
<veltsu> thanks a lot, I might as well try that also. I'll be reporting back in a while :)
<Ohkie> cant remember who was giving me advice but thanks.  turns out it was samba that was the problem
<Rovanion> So I found a driver, now what is the commandline for installing? apt-get?
<sidd> and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ does not even have a fiesty directory
<Dabbu> i had installed KDE4 in ubuntu,now i have completely removed that but few application's look is not changed,like vlc looks ugly now.and manu application look still search for kde?
<ardchoille> Rovanion: sudo apt-get install package_name_here
<sidd> which means i cannot upgrade to gutsy either
<ardchoille> !repeat | Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Rovanion> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> Rovanion: delete those .rpm's :)
<sidd> has anyone tried to upgrade a package in ubunty fiesty lately?
<peleg> I am trying to purge a package that I've installed via aptitude, and I get a long error message, including "A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:", but the package is not removed
<Paolo> hi!
<Rovanion> ardchoille, Keepin it clean ^
<Rovanion> ^^
<Paolo> if I install ubuntu 64bit i can install software for 32bit?
<sidd> Or is it that ubunty has altogether removed support for fiesty, so much so as to remove the package repository.
<abra> howdy!
<quibbler> Paolo,yes
<peleg> also, trying to remove the package with apt-get remove, I get the same errors (including "dpkg: error processing o3spaces-server (--remove):")
<lodder_> I have installed ubuntu as domU by using debootstrap but now the sudo isn't correct and some other features of ubuntu. can I t be reolved with the installation of a packet or something else?
<ardchoille> sidd: Feisty should be supported until Jaunty is released: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Paolo> quibbler: software not open source too?
<mrwes> alkisg, here is the command like to add it to your menu " gnome-panel-control --run-dialog "
<mrwes> without the quotes of course
<sidd> ardchoille: the only directories for ubuntu there are backport, proposed, security and updates, no fiesty.
<ardchoille> sidd: yeah, saw that, not sure what's up there.
<cQ> any1 use wicd on intrepid??
<alkisg> mrwes, thanks a lot. I'm writing a manual and I was looking for the menu equivelant to instruct the new users, but that's useful too.
<ardchoille> sidd: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-devel ?
<Ohmu> cQ: I'm trying but stuck
<sivang> hi all
<sidd> does ubuntu has only one repository around the world??
<veltsu> hc, I tried following the instructions on the site but the "sudo make install" doesn't work
<c0re_> ls: cannot access /boot/grub/stage1: No such file or directory
<quibbler> Paolo, if your system is 64 bit you can run 32 bit software on it..it just is utilizing the 64 bit capicity
<sidd> ardchoille: ok, thanks
<sivang> can anybody explain why my .gnupg folder reappears after I rm -rf it ?
<c0re_> any idea?
<sivang> I'm on 8.04
<veltsu> the error report is " No rule to make target 'install' "
<sivang> this also happens if I remove files from inside the folder, e.g .gnupg/
<mrwes> alkisg, er...I just tested it and it didn't work...sigh
<alkisg> mrwes, ardchoille: and I think there isn't a gksu menu equivelant, right?
<peleg> It feels like Windows! Why can't I remove a package??
<ardchoille> alkisg: sudo for cli apps; gksudo for gui apps
<quibbler> Paolo, edit not utilizing 64 bit capicity
<ghostlines> everytime i try and configure a network bridge i use my ip from my default interface
<abra> When I entered username and password in GDM, I have black screen, white square and cursor and nothing else. Who can explain me how to fix it?
<ghostlines> can someone help me with this?
<veltsu> hc, nevermind
<alkisg> ardchoille: ok, I'm asking for a gnome menu that calls gksu... :)
<veltsu> I looked into the folder I untarred and there's only a readme saying that file is obsolete
<hc> veltsu, sorry. I'm trying to fix a problem of myself so i may not respond very soon.
<ardchoille> alkisg: I don't think we have the base gksuexec app, no
<Paolo> quibbler: I understand...and the problem whit software like skype?
<veltsu> hc no worries, I'll work aroung it and bug somebody else then :)
<alkisg> ardchoille: thanks
<chfwiggum> peleg: tried sudo apt-get remove *package* ?
<ardchoille> alkisg: would be nice if we had it, I liked it on other distros, but I don't see it on my system
<peleg> chfwiggum, do you mean, with asterisks?
<alkisg> ardchoille: System => run, and System => run as root...  it would be very useful
<hc> veltsu, I'll help if you need a problem.
<c0re__> ls: cannot access /boot/grub/stage1: No such file or directory any idea how do i fix it?
<Theeb> is there anything else similar to screenlets?
<chfwiggum> peleg: dunno bout ur prob, just came in
<ardchoille> alkisg: oh wait, justfigured it out, just run: gksu
<ardchoille> alkisg: Adding that to my menus, thanks for the info :)
<alkisg> ardchoille: heh :) That's what I was telling you. There is a gksu, it's not on the menus though... :)
<ardchoille> alkisg: ah, ok, misunderstood. I thought they took that little gem out of ubuntu
<redwood> is there a channel for asking about wubi?
<quibbler> Paolo, I,m using skype with no problem..what is your's??
<alkisg> ardchoille: actually, gksudo is an alias of gksu.
<n2diy> redwood,  ubuntu-offtopic
<peleg> chfwiggum, ok, I am doing apt-get remove o3spaces, and I get this output: http://paste.freeallweb.org/84
<ardchoille> alkisg: ah, so it is
<redwood> n2diy: thx
<peleg> peleg, same with aptitude remove and purge
<elphias> what package do i need to run 32 bit apps on a 64bit system?
<sivang> anybody an idea for the reappearing files and .gnupg dir in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<mohbana> where's is the sun java in the ubuntu repo?
<mrwes> alkisg, from what I've read, it's part of the panel itself
<Paolo> quibbler: I will buy a new desktpo...a cpu intel quad core....I have listen and read some (many) problem with ubuntu 64 bit.
<c0re__> how to re install grub?
<ardchoille> alkisg: ah, gksudo is a symlink to gksu
<jschall> Paolo: there are no real issues with 64bit
<mrwes> actually quite alot of requests for this
<c0re__> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alkisg> mrwes, I'm trying to find what the panel applet calls..
<anto> jschall: Flashplayer?
<jschall> anto: fixed
<anto> Weei
<anto> ill restinall with 64 soon then :D
<mrwes> alkisg, yah I ran the applet and looked at the processes, but I didn't seen anything specific to that applet
<elphias> does anyone know what pacage to install for 32 bit compatibility in 64 bit ubuntu?
<chfwiggum> peleg: Please review the 'Getting Started' and 'Readme' documentation for the O3Spaces Workplace Community Edition 2.3.0, as was packaged in the archive you downloaded
<iSchadow> urgent question: I'm installing 8.10 on my second partition (vista on first) and the partitioner asks me for a mount point - what's that and what do I set it to?
<ardchoille> alkisg: That's two things I've learned today :)
<alkisg> mrwes: maybe this applet itself is embedded...
<chfwiggum> peleg: what's it saying?
<alkisg> ardchoille: heh, help works both ways! :)
<mrwes> alkisg, yah that's what I believe
<nnull> c0re__¬ i recommend having a copy of supergrub spare, only 4mb iso image if you have a cd to waste (this advice isn't generally accepted and is IMO)
<geckosenator> ardchoille: i only forgot 1 thing today
<jschall> elphias ia32-libs or something
<elphias> jschall: thanks ill try it ^_^
<jschall> iSchadow: you're doing manual partitioning?
<c0re__> nnull, where to get supergrub?
<n2diy> iShadow the mount pointt is where your boot files are, and should be /
<iSchadow> I tried doing the "guided" but it looks like ubuntu wants to take over vista as well then
<ghostlines> has anyone got their network bridge configured for kvm use?
<Paolo> jschall: tanks! i will install a ubuntu 64 bit! and the difference with ubuntu 32 bit are perceivable?
<geckosenator> iSchadow: stop usig fista
<Retribution2> Does anyone else have a problem upgrading to Intrepid through the network?
<nnull> c0re__¬ google "supergrub" shoulnt be hard to find :)
<mohbana> where's is the sun java in the ubuntu repo?
<peleg> chfwiggum, maybe it was in the tgz? I have deleted that one, I just installed the .deb . I can look for it
<iSchadow> I need vista for games
<iSchadow> :o
<jschall> iSchadow: what games?
<iSchadow> high end games
<mrwes> updatedb must be run with sudo? weird
<peleg> chfwiggum, I am downloading it again to have a look. it'll take a few minutes
<chfwiggum> peleg: maybe that server is still running, check with /etc/init.d/o3Spaces status
<jschall> iSchadow: anyway, the mount point should be /, and you should have another partition configured as swap (i think about 1.5x the size of your RAM
<TecR0c> is there a way to unzip rar files on ubuntu ?
<joaopinto> mrwes, not really, since it needs to search EVERY file and update a root owned db
<chfwiggum> peleg: or replace status with stop
<elphias> ubotu nvidia!
<quibbler> Paolo, I did the same about 4 months ago and read the same problems..I install 32 bit instead and haven't had any problems...I think 64 bit isn't quite ready...my thoughts...I don't think you will notice too much difference in speed etc.
<Mechdave> mrwes, yes because your account doesn't have read permissions for some files
<anto> TecR0c: unrar?
<peleg> chfwiggum, it's not running, I've checked..
<elphias> darn i thought there was a bot here that gave out the nvidia driver howto
<Retribution2> Does anyone else have a problem upgrading to Intrepid through the network?
<c0re__> nnull, i cannot find stage* files on /boot/grub
<c0re__> what should i do?
<anto> elphias: there was a bot that did that it's so easy they probally removed it
<peleg> chfwiggum, also tried sudo dpkg --remove o3spaces-server with no luck
<iSchadow> if I take the first option, guided - resize and use free space it gives vista 37% of my disk even though my NTFS partition is 50%, should I drag it till the OSs get 50/50 of my disk?
<TecR0c> anto,  is there a linux verison ?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | elphias
<ubottu> elphias: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anto> TecR0c: unrar is the linux version its a command in CLI mode
<jschall> iSchadow: drag it as much as you like as long as they both have room to function
<Dreamcast> Does anyone else have a problem upgrading to Intrepid through the network?
<student1> siema gejzon
<anto> TecR0c: if you dont have it installed run sudo apt-get install unrar
<student15> mahoń ty babo
<anto> Dreamcast: stop spamming!
<jschall> iSchadow: i'd keep it at at least 10G for ubuntu, 20G for vista
<student1> ile masz lat kotku
<iSchadow> oh wait, the first one wants to install inside my windows partition
<Mechdave> Dreamcast, I always do a fresh install with new versions
<iSchadow> I can't drag it higher than my ntfs partition
<student1> gdzie ja jestem
<mrwes> alkisg, I think it's embedded into /usr/lib/gnome-panel
<student15> witam
<elphias> vista :P
<student1> hello
<iSchadow> I have about 150 GB of empty space it doesn't see?
<anto> student1: ENGLISH ONLY!
<mrwes> Mechdave, yah...not to the temp file it rights I guess
<chfwiggum> peleg: thats a shot in the dark: tried sudo aptitude -f install?
<jschall> iSchadow: keep in mind, ubuntu will be able to access NTFS files, vista won't be able to read EXT3 because it sucks donkey ...
<Dreamcast> Everywhere else, spamming is having the same message every second or something. I just pressed 2-3 times. Every time it disappeard from my screen....
<anto> iSchadow run sudo fdisk -l and paste bin the results
<iSchadow> yeah...
<alkisg> mrwes, thanks a lot... I think this is enough digging for today! :P :D
<peleg> chfwiggum, no; but the readme says this: dpkg -r o3spaces-server - I will try it now
<peleg> what -f means?
<Dreamcast> Mechdave, yeah, but I don't have that option this time so I was just wondering.
<student1> kim ja jestem
<ardchoille> !pl | student1
<chfwiggum> i guess force
<ubottu> student1: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<anto> peleg: man dpkg
<student1> stfu!!!!!
<peleg> sudo dpkg -r o3spaces-server   <--- not working
<Paolo> quibbler: ok...you are ojn a 32 bit now...I will install a 64 bit....I want test it.
<cQ> what is best wireless manager in ubuntu 8.10??
<n2diy> peleg, force?
<Muskie> Blargh. Busybox error: ata4:SRST failed (errno=-16). Is myt hard drive FUBAR or soemthing?
<chfwiggum> peleg: this would correct wrong dependencies
<peleg> chfwiggum, ok, I'll try, thanks
<CaMason_> Anyone know of a reason why my .sh script would work via terminal, but just hand via SSH? When I execute it, I don't even see any output.. it just sits there, and I can't see it via ps aux
<Mechdave> Dreamcast, I have never done an upgrade via the wire :)
<iSchadow> I was trying to do the fdisk as you said
<CaShMoNey> Hey guys, I need help with discoloration in ubuntu 8.10
<iSchadow> but I got a BSOD
<iSchadow> so it failed
<student1> Zzzz
<anto> CaShMoNey: discoloration?
<peleg> chfwiggum, do you mean aptitude -f remove ?
<CaShMoNey> in my media players
<quibbler> Paolo, good luck....I didn't need all the problems...I just wanted it too work
<Muskie> hokay.. now it works. bleh.
<chfwiggum> peleg: nope, install
<anto> CaShMoNey: you installed your drivers correctly?
<cQ> what is best wireless manager in for fluxbox??
<peleg> chfwiggum, what should it do, then? I don't understand
<ompaul> iSchadow, what colour was it?
<iSchadow> green
<Dreamcast> Mechdave, I have been forced a few times due to circumstances so I wondered if others maybe had the same problem this time around. The problem is that athentication is wrong this time. Strange, but thanks for the answer ;)
<CaShMoNey> anto, it's just the media players
<anto> CaShMoNey: perhaps you have modified the constrast variables etc
<Paolo> quibbler: tanks! and for the driver? are different from 32 bit driver?
<iSchadow> now, should the partition be set to primary/logical? and beginning/end?
<chfwiggum> peleg: i like ur spirit, read the aptitude man page with  man aptitude
<CaShMoNey> anto: one more time, All the other colors are just fine with the desktop, Except in the media players like vlc and others
<Mechdave> Dreamcast, Sorry I can't help you mate :(
<Dreamcast> hehe no problem
<peleg> chfwiggum, ok
<corky`> iSchadow, a BSOD in ubuntu? LIAR!
<quibbler> Paolo, yes
<Lasivian> I need some help with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L#Card%20Readers where it says "sudo blkid /dev/mmcblk0p1", that command returns only a string of xxxx-xxxx characters, which is not a Uuid to use in the next section
<Dreamcast> I'll look around a bit on the forums maybe. Bye
<ardchoille> corky`: Please be nice
<peleg> chfwiggum, didn't do anything
<Lasivian> corky`: That's the Black Screen of Deadbats, you know, when your batteries die :)
<CaShMoNey> it's just my media playbacks that are screwed up. It's like the red and blue are opposites
<Paolo> quibbler: and 32 bit driver are compatible wit 64 bit os?
<veltsu> hey
<veltsu> nothing
<CaShMoNey> Paolo: no
<corky`> Lasivian, oh.. Is ee :P
<Lasivian> i'm guessing I plug that data into an existing uuid, but i'm not sure
<ataufik> hi... how to check how long my ubuntu is ON?
<Paolo> interesting! :-)
<chfwiggum> peleg: no output? thats ok. then try  dpkg --configure -a
<CaShMoNey> ataufik: uptime
<veltsu> and I am back, once again
<corky`> ardchoille, I was joking man! :D
<ardchoille> ataufik: open a terminal and run: uptime
<peleg> that's so weird. Have you read the error that I've pasted? I can't figure out why wouldn't I be able to remove a package...
<n2diy> ataufik, uptime
<Mechdave> ataufik, try uptime
<chfwiggum> peleg: as sudo
<ataufik> thks
<ataufik> is there any gui for it?
<CaShMoNey> so nobody have any clue why the colors switched?
<peleg> chfwiggum, I have read about -f install, and tried it, but it didn't do anything special
<iSchadow> alright I lurked through google
<Lasivian> or should I just consider that the 9-character string is the entire uuid in this case?
<veltsu> I wonder if the problem is that I just can't do well with laptops. This wireless issue is starting to make me quite aggravated when everything fails
<peleg> I'll do man dpkg again about --config
<quibbler> Paolo, yes you will just not be using the 64 bit capicity
<iSchadow> the partition graph in 8.10 seems to be wrong
<c0re__> ./boot/grub/stage1 is not installed
<c0re__> what should i do?
<peleg> cool
<mrwes> .
<ompaul> !grub | c0re_ read this
<ubottu> c0re_ read this: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<n2diy> ataufik, the keyboard is your friend :)
<ataufik> haha.. ok n2diy
<peleg> chfwiggum, no output. probably means that all of my packages are well-configured
 * Lasivian tries to wait patiently, heh
<ataufik> what is mean of this : load average: 0.52, 0.42, 0.28
<chfwiggum> peleg: but you should get some output doing sudo aptitude -f install
<peleg> tried purging again: "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<Paolo> I will buy this hardware. for your experiance is compatible whit ubuntu 8.04 64bit? cpu intel core2 quad q9550, motherboard asus p5ql-e and graphic card geforce 9500 gt
<n2diy> ataufik, run top, that will explain it some
<Lasivian> ataufik: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9001 that should explain it well
<Toznoshio> how do I preload Adobe Reader into memory at startup, but without displaying it, so that PDF files open quickly the first time as well? Installing the package "preload" doesn't do what I want.
<ataufik> yes, i am running TOP but still don't get it
<tiyowan> Ok I need some help with an irritation. Dual-booting WinXP and Intrepid. Everything works fine. Resized and expanded some of the partitions using GParted off a Parted Magic LiveCD. Now Ubuntu checks the filesystem after every boot. Any ideas?
<gab3> question - anyone know how I can generate an iso IMAGE from a toc file?
<gab3> cdrdao seems to only want to write to a physical disk
<c0re__> ompaul,  This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,fix it and re-run the script `grub-install
<gab3> OR, create a "dummy" cd-R device?
<Lasivian> ataufik: it's the 1/5/15 minute averages of "load average" which the link I pasted explains
<peleg> chfwiggum, no; sudo aptitude -f install tried (now) to remove o3spaces ("The following packages will be REMOVED: \\ o3spaces-server{p} ") - but with no luck
<Timslin> hello again
<Lasivian> I need some help with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L#Card%20Readers where it says "sudo blkid /dev/mmcblk0p1", that command returns only a string of xxxx-xxxx characters, which is not a Uuid to use in the next section
<Timslin> does anybody know how to encode films to m-HD using Ubuntu?
<tiyowan> And for some strange reason the Linux swap partition is always off. The fcdisk always checks the root and home partitions. And it always finds them clean.
<arvind_khadri> hi, in a java program am getting java.servlet package doesnt exist...what should i do?
<student3> co robita;>???
<chfwiggum> peleg: whats sudo apt-cache policy *package* saying, paste it
<elad`> int MySortedArray::min() const
<elad`> {
<elad`> 	// What if size == 0?
<elad`> 	return array[0];
<elad`> }
<FloodBot3> elad`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elad`> int MySortedArray::max() const
<peleg> chfwiggum, ok, soon
<Paolo> I must go out...tanks for all!
<ompaul> c0re__, so the question is does your device map work?
<Paolo> hi
<elad`> /tmp/cc3sqy36.o:(.rodata._ZTI13MySortedArray[typeinfo for MySortedArray]+0x10): undefined reference to `typeinfo for MyArray' - What could this possibly mean?
<tiyowan> Anyone experiencing fcsk checks after every boot in intrepid after resizing their partitions?
<peleg> chfwiggum, http://paste.freeallweb.org/85
<c0re__> ompaul, how to make sure?
<ompaul> elad`, go to the channel of your language type and ask after using something like a pastebin to hold your code in persistance
<ompaul> persistence that is
<elad`> Oh
<elad`> Oops, I thought I was in C++
<ompaul> c0re__, read it and see if it makes sense
<ompaul> c0re__, with a live CD do you get the same or similar ideas about what your drives are when you type df and mount as exists in that file?
<elphias> how do i shut down xserver so i can install the nvidia driver?
<n2diy> ! alternate
<NimalaysiaHere> hello guys, i got some problem to install pytube. web pages told me to add the link "http://www.bashterritory.com/pytube/releases/ /" to my repository list, but when i reload it, it gave me "GPG error: http://www.bashterritory.com  Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2Failed to fetch http://www.bashterritory.com/pytube/releases/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<NimalaysiaHere> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<FloodBot3> NimalaysiaHere: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chfwiggum> peleg: but u can install/remove other packages?
<primer1> Can anyone tell me how to fdisk a SD Card?
<tiyowan> Here's the contents of my /etc/fstab: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/81341/ Could someone take a look at this please?
<peleg> chfwiggum, well, I didn't try to install/remove anything today... but I could, a few days ago. I can try now
<chfwiggum> peleg: maybe u try sudo apt-get -f install instead of aptitude
<primer1> Can anyone tell me how to fdisk a SD Card?
<peleg> chfwiggum, it removed everything but o3spaces
<peleg> when I tried, now. Should I try "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<chfwiggum> peleg: lol, thin clent now :)
<NimalaysiaHere> hey guys, when i add the repository, i get some error... anyon ecan help me?
<peleg> clent?
<ardchoille> NimalaysiaHere: what's the error?
<chfwiggum> *client
<NimalaysiaHere> ardchaille : it returned number 2
<ardchoille> NimalaysiaHere: I've no idea what that means
<James22> Hello all
<f00fyf00f3rz> NimalaysiaHere: what repo?
<NimalaysiaHere> ardchaille : donno what does that mean, here is the whole error "GPG error: http://www.bashterritory.com  Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2Failed to fetch http://www.bashterritory.com/pytube/releases/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<NimalaysiaHere> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<c0re__> ompaul,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<James22> I'm currently using a computer without root access... i've hooked in two monitors into it, wanted to know its possible to set up dual monitor without root ?
<c0re__> what is that mean?
<veltsu> I'm feeling despair taking grip of me. Is there no way I can get my Atheros wireless to work with Ubuntu 8.04?
<peleg> ok, I give up. I'll try later. If any of you come up with an idea, say it with "peleg" and I'll look at it later. thanks!
<anto> James22: have you got the nvidia-settings installed?
<Lasivian> veltsu: Aspire One?
<f00fyf00f3rz> Jamess22- I think you can but to save to xconfig you need to be root
<James22> ante - no
<veltsu> Lasivian, aspier 5100
<James22> can i install that without root ?
<veltsu> *aspire
<Lasivian> hrrm, 8.10 or 8.04?
<veltsu> 8.04
<ompaul> [c0re], don't go changing your name when someone is talking with you - it will annoy them - that info is not relevant what is relevant is the hda hdd stuff
<James22> anto - no, don't have nvidia-settings installed
<tiyowan> Anyone experiencing fcsk checks after every boot in intrepid after resizing their partitions?
<f00fyf00f3rz> James22: I believe you can install it without root but it should be ran as root
<Lasivian> veltsu: what is listed in system/admin/hardware drivers for it?
<[c0re]> ompaul,  i am sorry
<James22> f00fyf00f3rz - ok
<godsyn> Help, samba. I am mounting a samba share via "//synstore/PUBLIC /media/synstore smbfs dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777,username=guest,password=guest 0 0" I can write to the share only as root (sudo), why?
<veltsu> Lasivian, "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards"
<veltsu> it's enabled and in use
<f00fyf00f3rz> James22: Basically the settings won't save to the xconfig file otherwise, but you can set it up without root
<veltsu> before I've been able to see networks, but now after installing the latest madwifi tarball, I can't see even the networks.
<James22> f00fyf00f3rz - can a user define a xconfig for their own profile at all ?
<ompaul> [c0re], two questions have you ever had a working system, do you want to have a single operating system on the machine or more
<Lasivian> veltsu: try this, disable that device and do "sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-intrepid"
<ryanhaigh> hi all, i am trying to help someone who is running an IBM eserver that has problems with the kernel provided in Hardy, there are bug reports and things already and it seems that the problem is fixed in the intrepid kernel but as far as i can see there are no kernel images in hardy-backports, what is the best way to use the intrepid kernel on this install. He wants to stick with Hardy because of LTS although i am unsure of how the ker
<Lasivian> veltsu: I had the same thing happen on my Aspire One just last night
<Lasivian> oh, reboot after that too
<tombee> I take it it's not easily possible to resize an ext3 partition?
<Lasivian> and it *should* work, mine did
<ortsvorsteher> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
 * Lasivian holds out a tin cup begging for blkid help
<ardchoille> !info gparted | tombee
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 342 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<ompaul> ryanakca, the issue is the broadcom chipset for the ethernet?
<veltsu> Lasivian, reboot after disabling the card, right?
<Linuxxxxxx> CiauZ
<f00fyf00f3rz> James22: I'm not sure. Try gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if it allows you to
<Lasivian> veltsu: disaple, run the command I pased, reboot
<f00fyf00f3rz> James22: doubtful though
<veltsu> is there a typo on the package name?
<veltsu> says that it can't find a package with that name
<Lasivian> update your package manager?
<NimalaysiaHere> hey guys, i tried to add something in my repository list. after the update,it gave me "Reading package lists... Done W: GPG error: http://www.bashterritory.com  Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<NimalaysiaHere> "
<FloodBot3> NimalaysiaHere: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NimalaysiaHere> any idea, what should i do???
<tiyowan> Ok. Problem: Dual-booting WinXP and Intrepid. Everything works fine. Resized some of the partitions using gparted. Everything still works fine, but now I get a filesystem check after during *every* boot. Solutions tried: Gparted check on all the partitions. Checked /etc/fstab. Could my GRUB loader be confused about the new partition sizes?
<veltsu> Lasivian, sorry for not getting that. "Update my package manager"?
<Lasivian> my mistake, try this: http://www.aspireoneuser.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=164 the one and the 5100 use the same wifi
<f00fyf00f3rz> NimalaysiaHere: What is the repository for?
<Lasivian> like a moron I was giving you instructions for 8.10
<arvind_khadri> hi, in a java program am getting java.servlet package doesnt exist...what should i do?
<veltsu> great, so I won't give up yet. :) thanks a lot
<NimalaysiaHere> f00fyf00f3rz : i wanna install pytube
<ardchoille> NimalaysiaHere: what does pytube do? download from youtube?
<Linuxxxxxx> WWW
<Linuxxxxxx> WWW.·-"`\"-.
<Linuxxxxxx> WRK/::::...,).::\
<Linuxxxxxx> QWK\:::``/`::/ww f00fyf00f3rz
<Linuxxxxxx> kwk/'---,'---`\
<FloodBot3> Linuxxxxxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Linuxxxxxx> ww|:::.,\,..:::::|
<NimalaysiaHere> f00fyf00f3rz : yes
<Lasivian> help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L#Card%20Readers where it says "sudo blkid /dev/mmcblk0p1", that command returns only a string of xxxx-xxxx characters, which is not a Uuid to use in the next section
<f00fyf00f3rz> NimalaysiaHere: Whats the repo line i'll try to add it
<NimalaysiaHere> f00fyf00f3rz : "deb http://www.bashterritory.com/pytube/releases/ / "
<f00fyf00f3rz> NimalaysiaHere: The domain bashterritory.com has expired.
<_Tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81345/
<NimalaysiaHere> f00fyf00f3rz : i get it from "http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pytube-best-youtubegoogle-manager-downloader-and-video-converter-for-ubuntu-linux.html"
<ardchoille> NimalaysiaHere: what does pytube do? download from youtube?
<NimalaysiaHere> f00fyf00f3rz : ok then, what GUI app u recommand for download youtube clips?
<f00fyf00f3rz> NimalaysiaHere: The domain bashterritory.com has expired. If you owned this domain, please contact your domain registration service provider for further assistance. If you need help identifying your service provider, visit http://domainhelp.tucows.com.
<Lasivian> what is the /dev/ name for ide drives?
<ardchoille> NimalaysiaHere: are you running 8.10?
<NimalaysiaHere> f00fyf00f3rz : yes, i am running 8.10
<ardchoille> NimalaysiaHere: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<NimalaysiaHere> f00fyf00f3rz : thanks , and cheers!!!
<Lasivian> blarg
 * ardchoille wonders when his nick changed to f00fyf00f3rz 
 * Lasivian bangs her head against the wall
<f00fyf00f3rz> NimalaysiaHere: lol ardchoille actually was helping as well!!!!
<ardchoille> Lasivian: ubuntu has recently switched to /dev/sd*
<tiyowan> Ok....if anyone is having the same as I am problem: the solution is to edit the /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.1st files so that they use devices and not UUIDs. :-)
<ardchoille> :)
<Lasivian> hrrm
<NimalaysiaHere> ardchoille : thanks ...
<ardchoille> NimalaysiaHere: yw, and don't forget to read: man youtube-dl
<Lasivian> trying to use blkid to find the uuid of the HD
<NimalaysiaHere> ardchoille : i hate man pages, but i always have to do that... heheh, cheers guys....
<ardchoille> Lasivian: someone told me yo need sudo for that
<erUSUL> !uuid | Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ardchoille> ah, it does need sudo, I'll remember that
<Lasivian> yeah, just got it.. sda1 on my machine.. and that returns a full UUID
<erUSUL> Lasivian: on modern kernels ide drivers are like sata ones /dev/sdxx
<tiyowan> Hey thanks Lasivian, that solves my problem, I think.
<Muskie> ahh.
<erUSUL> Lasivian: alternate dev fuiles are set up in /dev/disk/* namespace
<Lasivian> I need some help with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L#Card%20Readers where it says "sudo blkid /dev/mmcblk0p1", that command returns only a string of xxxx-xxxx characters, which is not a Uuid to use in the next section
<godsyn> Help, samba. I am having this exact issue on 7.10 : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/74427
<Muskie> sigh. Woe is me, my hard drives have failed. so out they go only to be replaced with.. a 40GB sata laptop drive.
<Muskie> I love linux. :P
<Lasivian> why would an SD card return only 9 characters when asked for it's uuid?
<veltsu> trying to execute "sudo echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules " tells me that "Permission denied"
<godsyn> err fiesty
<tiyowan> Lasivian: Is it necessary for you to use the uuid for the SD card?
<veltsu> doesn't even ask me what's the password. Why so?
<erUSUL> Lasivian: Fat uudis are shorter than uuids for other filesystems
<ardchoille> veltsu: redirection doesnt work like that with sudo
<Lasivian> tiyowan: i'm trying to add it to fstab
<ubuntu_> alguien habla spanis
 * Lasivian is just trying to follow the directions
<ardchoille> veltsu: you need tee: echo ath_pci >> sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<ubbuntu-newbie> im trying to install flsh for ubuntu??? any indeas?
<ubbuntu-newbie> flash as for wathcing onlione content
<ardchoille> veltsu: echo ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: What browser
<ubbuntu-newbie> firefox
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: Version 3?
<erUSUL> ubbuntu-newbie: install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubbuntu-newbie> 2.007
<erUSUL> ubbuntu-newbie: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfreeç
<erUSUL> ubbuntu-newbie: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubbuntu-newbie> thank nyou trying it now]
<Lasivian> for me the sd card returns "/dev/mmcblk0pl: uuid="fc30-3da9" type="vfat"
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: let us know if that works, i've had problems that way
<ubbuntu-newbie> its installing
<erUSUL> Lasivian: whats the problem with that ??
<erUSUL> just use that uuid
<tiyowan> Lasivian: Can't find anything on the forums. :(
<Lasivian> erUSUL: It doesn;t match what I know as a UUID to use in the next step, so I wanted a second opinion to make sure I don;t fuck something up :)
<ubbuntu-newbie> didnt install.......
<veltsu> ardchoille, thank you very much. One more step closer to getting the darn wireless card to work
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: can you be more specific
<vitaliy_> hey guys when i try to run my updates i get the following : http://pastebin.com/m1fa71150, i am new to linux any suggestions?
<ubbuntu-newbie> Downloading...
<ubbuntu-newbie> --18:23:58--  http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<ubbuntu-newbie>            => `./install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz'
<ubbuntu-newbie> Resolving fpdownload.macromedia.com... failed: Name or service not known.
<ubbuntu-newbie> download failed
<FloodBot3> ubbuntu-newbie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubbuntu-newbie> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<ardchoille> veltsu: the reason you got permission denied is because you were redirecting the echo output to a text file (>>) that you didn't have permission to edit, so sudo took care of it with tee
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: That happened to me yesterday. I d/l'ed a package...Google Earth I think, and closed it while it was running.
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: try the package manager
<ubbuntu-newbie> trying now
<veltsu> ardchoille, ah it makes sense. Thanks for the clarification, Iäll keep that in mind
<ardchoille> yw
<vitaliy_> tiyowan, so pkill googleearth?
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: Did you dpkg --configure -a?
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: Open up a terminal window, and type dpkg --configure -a.
<cQ> any1 try metasploit framework on ubuntu 8.10??
<vitaliy_> k
<cQ> any1 tried metasploit framework on ubuntu 8.10??
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: I usually dl the installation files fromadboe and install through the terminal. let me know if youre interested in that
<f00fyf00f3rz> from adobe*
<veltsu> one more boot and if it still doesn't work, I'll just cry myself to sleep dreaming of a perfect world with working wireless cards
<tiyowan> vitaly_: As far as I understand the process, the packages get downloaded from the repositories via apt-get, and then dpkg takes care of actually installing them.
<kraptronnik> hi
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: So if dpkg is complaining, it usually means that something interrupted the package from installing. At least, I think so.
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ foof please help in any way possible
<kraptronnik> hi
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: okay so you need to go to the adobe website
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ foof
<ubbuntu-newbie> am there
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: you need the tar.gz version
<vitaliy_> tiyowan, thnx it worked but it says that i have one broken package now.
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: Actually I see they have a .deb for 8.04 now, are you on 8.04?
<ubbuntu-newbie> no im 7.04
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: Ok, what is the name of the package?
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: okay dl the tar.gz
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: once its done right click it and choose extract here
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: there will be a file inside flashplayer-installer double click that and choose run in terminal
<vitaliy_> tiywan, it doesnt tell me
<NimalaysiaHere> hey guys, i'm looking for a windows manager (neither KDE, nor Gnome can do help me) to force me to use more command line + i need to run Xfunctions all the time as well... any suggestion???
<f00fyf00f3rz> ubbuntu-newbie: then you just follow the prompts
<ardchoille> ubbuntu-newbie: you might think about upgrading as 7.04 is no longer supported as of October of this year
<vitaliy_> tiyowan, one sec let me restart x
<rafting> like im gonna make a booter or installer to my usb-memory and then install from there, what if something goes wrong? how do I check that I have a really functioning "installing-device"?
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: Ok...hmm. Try running "sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt_get clean"
<norbert79> good day
<tayfun> i have a question people
<f00fyf00f3rz> ardchoille: man that time flew by, seems like just yesterday I was installing it!
<ardchoille> f00fyf00f3rz: indeed
<tayfun> i install right now linux ubuntu in windows vista as a paralel so but my screen resolution is not right i dont know why everytime when i go to screen resolution option i wanna choose 1600 12050 or something he just show me maximal 800 600 i dont know what to do
<tayfun> ?
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: That should remove the broken package and clean things up. If you have troubles updating your system after that, then just use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<NimalaysiaHere> hey guys, i'm looking for a windows manager to force me to use more command line + i need to run Xfunctions all the time as well... any suggestion???
<ardchoille> f00fyf00f3rz: I miss Dapper Drake (6.06), that was one of the most rock-solid distros I've ever seen.
<D-MAN> is there any way to defrag in ynuntu hardy 8.04
<tayfun> i install right now linux ubuntu in windows vista as a paralel so but my screen resolution is not right i dont know why everytime when i go to screen resolution option i wanna choose 1600 12050 or something he just show me maximal 800 600 i dont know what to do ?
<ardchoille> !defrag | D-MAN
<ubottu> D-MAN: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<f00fyf00f3rz> ardchoille: I agree!
<norbert79> D-MAN: No Need... the filesystem does not need any dfrag
<tiyowan> Awesome.
<tiyowan> No need for any defragmentation?
<ardchoille> nope :)
<D-MAN> so you dont need to defrg linux?
<norbert79> tiyowan: Not at all
<ardchoille> nope :)
<norbert79> D-MAN: No
<NimalaysiaHere> ardchoille : i'm looking for a windows manager to force me to use more command line + i need to run Xfunctions all the time as well... any suggestion???
<tayfun> i install right now linux ubuntu in windows vista as a paralel so but my screen resolution is not right i dont know why everytime when i go to screen resolution option i wanna choose 1600 12050 or something he just show me maximal 800 600 i dont know what to do ?
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: can we get just a tad bit more details?
<D-MAN> sweet\
<tiyowan> I'm really glad I just finished repartitioning and leaving Windows as a casual OS. :-D
<ardchoille> NimalaysiaHere: Hmm. there are many window managers, but you should stick with what is comfortable to you, not "forcing" you to do anything. If you really want a window manager, try fluxbox, openbox, blackbox, or windowmaker
<D-MAN> whats a good security pkg for linux?
<ardchoille> D-MAN: I use rkhunter and chkrootkit, they're in the repos
<norbert79> D-MAN: Define security package
<tayfun> i have a lcd monitor 22 zoll from lg and a new computer with good configuration from acer aspire so  i buy it with windows vista but i wanna install ubuntu and i did it already actually iit must recognize my monitor and other drivers like graphic card but i dont know why  i can just see my wireless usb stick driver and no resolution for monitor or no name for monitor i dont know what to do everything is in a screen resolution for 800 600 very big a
<tayfun> nd not good i want to change screen resolution ?
<tiyowan> I don't you need any antiviruse apps for *nix either. Just need to make the system more secure. Maybe install Firestarter and plug some holes or something.
<norbert79> tayfun: Just a simple question: What videocard do you own?
<tiyowan> don't *think.
<tayfun> norbert i have nvidia geforce 9500
<tayfun> with 512 mb cache
<norbert79> tayfun: And do you have the Nvidia driver installed?
<ardchoille> tiyowan: Read this about Linux viruses:  http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Linux/LinuxViruses
<tayfun> i think so
<norbert79> tayfun: Think?
<tiyowan> thx for the link, ardchoille! :-)
<taterpeel> hello all
<tayfun> hmm i dont think that i install
<tayfun> how can i do it :(
<ardchoille> yw
<norbert79> tayfun: Well the most fastest way would be on enabling 3d effects on extra... It will offer the driver by defaultű
<norbert79> -ű
<NimalaysiaHere> ardchoille : THANKS ALOT... i will try them... i get use to hear RTFM, or such nonsenses, but today i get 1 answer and 1 good suggestion... thanks again...
<tayfun> i did already he said no found
<jrib> ardchoille: I think the use of repositories helps a lot too
<ardchoille> NimalaysiaHere: yeah, this channel is quite nice :)
<tayfun> something like this i already even install confiz settings manager
<IgotHacked> Hi
<IgotHacked> I seem to of gotten hacked
<jrib> ardchoille: well not for os x I guess
<IgotHacked> I left my computer to go out for the night
<IgotHacked> came back
<norbert79> tayfun: do "sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<ardchoille> jrib: I agree
<jrib> !enter | IgotHacked
<ubottu> IgotHacked: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IgotHacked> (running for LiveCD, Ubuntu 8.10)
<f00fyf00f3rz> norbert79: will installing nvidia-settings help out?
<tayfun> norbert i m trying now wait
<norbert79> f00fyf00f3rz: Dunno, ask tayfun, it's his/her problem :)
<IgotHacked> What happened was when I got back, and moved my mouse (to make screen other than black) there was a purple
<norbert79> f00fyf00f3rz: I am trying to give support :)
<vitaliy_> tiyowan, k what do i do now, it doesnot tell me the package that is broken
<IgotHacked> a few purple lines flashing
<IgotHacked> every second or so
<f00fyf00f3rz> norbert79: true, just figured you might know =)
<tayfun> norbert terminal dont do nothing after i wrote ur command what should i do?
<IgotHacked> Does this mean I got hacked? Or is this some known ubuntu problem
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: You do nothing, my good man. :-) Problem should be gone.
<tayfun> terminal shows me just >
<iSchadow> alright I just installed ubuntu and now I'm trying to install drivers for my graphics
<norbert79> tayfun: Then you have no nvidia drivers installed :)
<tayfun> ah ok
<tayfun> so help me to install
<tayfun> u know some command for it easy way
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: in terminal udo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<iSchadow> it shows up in restricted drivers and I try to activate
<vitaliy_> tiyowan, ?
<ardchoille> IgotHacked: sounds more like a video issue
<iSchadow> but nothing happens
<IgotHacked> (running from LiveDVD, had left it for maybe 4 hours without clicking anything or doing anything or having anything other than firefox open)
<tiyowan> iSchadow: What video card fo you have.
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: oops sudo*
<iSchadow> 9650M GT
<tayfun> ok wait a second i m trying
<ali3nwar3> !how to reverse engineering
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<IgotHacked> Do I need to rephrase my question?
<jrib> IgotHacked: probably some bug rather than someone "hacking you".  Reboot and see if you can recreate it by letting the screen go into low power mode and then moving your mouse again
<vitaliy_> ubottu, hey baby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey baby
<peleg> chfwiggum, I removed it *manually*. I think I've lost faith in the package manager..
<d1c710n> hey
<tayfun> help help i did install nvidia with sudo command
<vitaliy_> ubottu, yes u do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes u do
<norbert79> tayfun: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<tayfun> but i see still the problem with screen resolution and i cant change the desktop effects too
<norbert79> tayfun: If you have that package installwed, you might just restart your X
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: now run sudo nvidia-settings
<tayfun> norbert i did it already its works but i dont still see any other options for to change screen resolution
<IgotHacked> Okay, so I left my computer for around 4 hours to go out for the night, and when I came back (moved the mouse to get the screen out of 'blackness'!) there were purple lines showing on the screen. BTW: I am running Ubuntu 8.10 from a LiveDVD
<tayfun> ok
<jrib> IgotHacked: did you see what I told you?
<norbert79> tayfun: Use nvidia-settings
<reenignEesreveR> svn 1.5.1, anyone?
<vitaliy_> tyiowan: it stll gives me the package error that one of them is broken and it doesnt say which one
<iSchadow> who was I talking to a minute ago?
<ardchoille> IgotHacked: did you not see jrib reply?
<tiyowan> IgotHacked: I seriously doubt you've been hacked.
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: if you want to save your configuration to xorg you need to run nvidia-settings with sudo
<IgotHacked> Thanks
<IgotHacked> Is there any way to make sure that I didn't get hacked?
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: Could you pastebin the results of your dpkg --configure -a cmd please?
<vitaliy_> ok
<yagga> var,log messages
<ardchoille> IgotHacked: unless you're running something weird there isn't much to worry about. Just keep the system updated
<IgotHacked> no, sorry
<IgotHacked> was running from liveDVD
<IgotHacked> and as soon as it wasn't stopping
<IgotHacked> I held down the power button
<IgotHacked> till it turned off
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: silly also, but we never asked if you enabled the drivers as i believe they are restricted by default
<ardchoille> IgotHacked: hacking a livecd would be  waste of time anyway as the system is cleared upon reboot
<tayfun> foofy it not working
<IgotHacked> ardchoille: I had (unmounted) drives connected
<ali3nwar3> i guess you only can have one miracle per building
<IgotHacked> that had data on them
<tayfun> i open nvidia settings and he just show me some option what already was activated
<tayfun> :(
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: nvidia-settings should have an option on the side pane for display settings
<ardchoille> IgotHacked: you can install and run rkhunter and/or chkrootkit and check the system if you think you need to
<vitaliy_> tyiowan: http://pastebin.com/mf1f7396
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: it reads X Server Display Configuration
<IgotHacked> Okay, will do
<tayfun> i m gonna write you now what he showing me as option
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: try going through the menu to system>administration>hardware drivers
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: make sure your card is enabled
<tayfun> enable tool tipps, display status bar, slider text entries, include x display names in the config file, show really quit dialog
<tayfun> thats all what he shows me i can enable or disable the all function what i wrote you right now and its already everything enabled
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: This is what you get when you run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<pluma> If anybody else ever has problems with their sound card, ask ubottu about !sound -- he's helped me more than three days of besieging #ubuntu.
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: try going through the ubuntu main menu to system>administration>hardware drivers
<vitaliy_> tiyowan: with cmd
<norbert79> tayfun: Just restart your X using Ctrl+Alt+Backspace... That will close everything first of course
<tayfun> i open it already foofy like i told u before he shows me there just the avm fritz box wireless usb stick hardware not something else
<tayfun> norbert even the pc?
<vitaliy_> tiyowan: this command i already know it did fix the packages but now it starts to update but it says that one of the packages are courapted
<norbert79> no, just the x
<tayfun> ok
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: weird, NVIDIA accelerated graphics should show up in the hardware drivers
<tayfun> now i closed the x function and restart it
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: Could you tell us the precise error msg about the package corruption?
<tayfun> thats why i was disconnect
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: weird, NVIDIA accelerated graphics should show up in the hardware drivers
<tayfun> foofy it dont show
<tayfun> what should i do
<jrib> tayfun: what ubuntu version?
<tayfun> linux ubuntu
<norbert79> tayfun: Is the resolution better?
<norbert79> tayfun: Which version
<tayfun> i already used this version in my old pc everything was working like i want
<taterpeel> 8.04?
<jrib> !version | tayfun
<ubottu> tayfun: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<norbert79> tayfun: Which version
<tayfun> now i have a new pc with better graphic card but other system vista :(
<tayfun> so i install in vista linux ubuntu now and want to do like i was used to know but it dont work
<vitaliy_> tyiowan: You have 1 broken package on your system!
<vitaliy_> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: can you please open system monitor? go to system>administration>system monitor
<ryanhaigh> hi all, i am trying to help someone who is running an IBM eserver that has problems with the kernel provided in Hardy, there are bug reports and things already and it seems that the problem is fixed in the intrepid kernel but as far as i can see there are no kernel images in hardy-backports, what is the best way to use the intrepid kernel on this install. He wants to stick with Hardy because of LTS although i am unsure of how the ker
<usamahashimi> How can I create a live usb from an iso file?
<bazhang> !usb | usamahashimi
<ubottu> usamahashimi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<norbert79> ryanhaigh: Are you sure you want to install Ubuntu on it? CentOS would work more fine...
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: Oh okay. :-) I know. Go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager. Then click on the Custom Filter button and select Broken from the list above. That should list the broken package. Uncheck the tick next to its name, and click the Apply button.
<_cb> Does gedit have 'column blocking' If not, which is a good text editor that does? Javascript, HTML & C/C++ highlighting would be great too.
<tayfun> when i go to monitor screen resolution he shows me a notice UNKNOW  and then down the resolution like 800 600 and when i click on it for to change resolution he have just 2 option but not what i want:(
<anto> _cb kdeveloper
<jrib> _cb: what is 'column blocking'?
<tayfun> maybe i must install my monitor in ubuntu ?
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: can you please open system monitor? go to system>administration>system monitor click the system tab and tell us what release youre on
<tayfun> lg can i not just write sudo apt-get install lg driver or something like this?
<_cb> Highlighting columns instead of rows to select actions such as deleting, copying, moving, etc,etc.
<usamahashimi> !thanks > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<jrib> tayfun: well, if you're asking for help, you should answer questions asked of you first :/
<anto> _cb in my opion you should use Komodo Edit for Js & html and Code::Blocks for C/C++
<usamahashimi> !thanks > usamahashimi
<ubottu> usamahashimi, please see my private message
<jrib> _cb: vim
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: the monitor is not the issue its the graphics card
<sandstrom> I accidently wrote the root password in the console, so that it was shown. I've removed .bash_history. Is there any other file I should remove?
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: we just need to get your graphics card up and running
<tayfun> people u guys still there?
<usamahashimi> bazhang, thanks :) lemme check it
<norbert79> tayfun: Yes, but if you keep talkinmg you cannot be helped...
<anto> a
<tayfun> my graphic card is nvidia geforce x2s 9500 with 512 mb cache
<anto> tayfun: go to www.nvidia.com download the drivers for your card
<vitaliy_> ttyiowan: thnx a loy
<anto> tayfun: when you have downloaded do the following commands
<tiyowan> Are tayfun's nvidia drivers active? I had a small issue with the ATI drivers when I activated them; the button wouldn't light, some rendering problem. Everything was fine when I logged out and back in.
<jrib> sandstrom: not that I can think of, but it's probably safer to just change the password
<anto> chmod +x <NAME-OF-FILE>
<tiyowan> vitaliy_: np. Which package was broken?
<anto> sudo sh <NAME-OF-FILE)
<jrib> anto: please don't recommend that way, unless you've verified they can't be installed through the repositories
<norbert79> jrib: Leave it onto anto as the repo driver does NOT work
<tayfun> nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.  thats the message what he shows me guys what should i do?
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: try system>administration>hardware drivers again and see if the restart of x helped it show up
<tayfun> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<tayfun>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<tayfun>                   line.
<tayfun> and he shows me this too
<thewheat>  hey guys anybody here have experience with TV tuner cards?
<f00fyf00f3rz> tayfun: you receive this error because the nvidia driver is not installed thus x cannot be configured to use it
<jrib> norbert79: well intrepid should cover his card iirc.  177 covers up to 9800
<tayfun> is anyone there?
<tiyowan> Are his Compiz effects set to extra?
<anto> jrib: i always got high results from glxgears when using the nvidia install instead of the repo
<jrib> anto: it's the same driver...
<norbert79> jrib: You can see it did not... :)
<norbert79> jrib: Installed, but did not work
<jrib> norbert79: well I don't even know what version of ubuntu he has
<f00fyf00f3rz> im starting to wonder if im invisible because i gave tayfun a zillion suggestions
<taterpeel> poor tayfun you guys tried to help
<taterpeel> you are right they didnt even know what version they had
<f00fyf00f3rz> yeah =/
<norbert79> tayfun couldn't be helped... He was in panic, and didn't want to be silent for a few moments
<tiyowan> I think...you need to be a little bit patient with Linux, and take things...um, lightly. :-)
<taterpeel> i was lucky....i used vmware and it configured everything automatically for ubuntu 8.04
<taterpeel> it installed flawlessly in less than a half hour
<[Spooky]> Ah im happy! Got WoW working in 8.10 :P
<f00fyf00f3rz> true, and wouldnt follow any directions
<tiyowan> After all, what's the fun of using an open-source OS when you don't run into a few problems?
<tiyowan> :-)
<n2diy> Ok, I was going to DL the latest alternative CD, but it is 715 m, and won't fit on my blank CD's. So now what? Buy new CDs?
<taterpeel> i am testing out ubunto if i like it better i will install it as my main os
<taterpeel> freedom from windoze at last is what i am hoping for
<f00fyf00f3rz> whats your current main os
<taterpeel> xp media center on my laptop
<Anacranom> how do I COMPLETELY uninstall and remove all of a package/program?
<rockyrock> hi guys. While i was partitioning the hard disk during the installation i decided to make another partition with ext3 file system and i put the mount point for it like this: /media/File, but after the installation when i open the partition i find a folder with a X on it and i can't put any folder inside that partition. It says i don't have permission to do that!!!! Is my partitioning correct???
<jrib> n2diy: umm, the intrepid alternate cd is not 715mb.  Where are you finding this?
<IgotHacked> anacranom:
<norbert79> Anacranom: apt-get purge  <package>
<IgotHacked> or GUI
<IgotHacked> via
<IgotHacked> (fuck, what is it called again?)
<Anacranom> ty norbert79
<taterpeel> vmware is great, it couldnt have been easier to use
<tiyowan> taterpeel: Haven't used Windows since five days. :-)
<f00fyf00f3rz> taterpeel: xp media center is a great version, i dual boot currently but eventually will use virtualbox
<jrib> IgotHacked: synaptic, "completely remove".  Please watch the language in here
<norbert79> IgotHacked: LANGUAGE
<IgotHacked> Yeah, that's the one
<IgotHacked> Synaptic
<n2diy> jrib, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.0/
<Anacranom> ty jrib
<djbeenie> hey guys...can anyone explain how to change compiz fusion settings in ubuntu 8.10...i have selected preferences > appearance...Extra..and compiz is running.
<taterpeel> i think vmware supports dual boot installation as well right now i just run ubunto on a virtual system
<jrib> n2diy: 8.10 is the latest, not 8.04.  In any case, if you want 8.04, use http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<f00fyf00f3rz> taterpeel: the only reason i keep xp is to use my recording software =-\
<taterpeel> for me its mostly games
<tiyowan> djbeenie: I've got a link for you.
<taterpeel> everything else i can do in ubunto it seems
<jrib> !ccsm | djbeenie
<ubottu> djbeenie: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<hellraiser> scusate qualcuno se ne intende di rom per ds?
<n2diy> jrib, sorry, 8.04 is the latest LTS release. :) I'll give that URL a try.
<jrib> djbeenie: then you would run either simple-ccsm or ccsm to configure of course
<djbeenie> cool..compizconfig...i didnt know how since its been changed from beryl
<tiyowan> djbeenie: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/06/16/guide-to-customizing-ubuntus-look-and-feel/ <-- Read this.
<djbeenie> thanks guys
<tiyowan> djbeenie: It has explanations of the different effects you can enable, as well as videos to show you what it looks like. :-)
<f00fyf00f3rz> djbeenie: same here, but then i just searched package manager for compiz settings and ended up with the right program somehow. that was awhile ago now i leave compiz alone
<n2diy> Jrib, that DL is 715m too!
<taterpeel> did i make a mistake installing the 64 bit ubunto? it seems i cant install some programs because they are only i386
<d0kt0rn> Hello this might be the wrong place to ask this question, but where do i place vim syntax files?
<tiyowan> Hey, anyone try to get Google Earth going in Compiz?
<jrib> d0kt0rn: #vim is better, but ~/.vim/syntax/
<iSchadow> alright I updated my system and now the drivers wants to download
<iSchadow> hooray for inexpicable miracles
<iSchadow> thanks ka...ku... damn, can never remember your name
<tombee> Any ideas how I can enable two-finger click for my macbook touchpad?
<tombee> Configuring the touchpad is done though /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ now?
<jrib> tombee: check help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook for an example.  Yes, you use fdi files now
<tombee> The thing is jrib, I think that tutorial enables two-finger tapping
<jrib> tombee: huh?
<tombee> I dislike tapping the touchpad, much prefer to place two-fingers on the touchpad and press the button like I would in OSX :)
<jrib> tombee: ah, that's what you mean.  I don't know the option for that
<hellraiser> sapete mica dove si può parlare in italiano?
<jrib> !it | hellraiser
<ubottu> hellraiser: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<n2diy> ! it
<CaMason_> Anyone know of a reason why my .sh script would work via terminal, but just hand via SSH? When I execute it, I don't even see any output.. it just sits there, and I can't see it via ps aux
<rafting> like im gonna make a booter or installer to my usb-memory and then install from there, what if something goes wrong? how do I check that I have a really functioning "installing-device"?
<n2diy> jrib, so my pile of blank 700m CDs are useless for passing out Ubuntu disks?
<jrib> CaMason_: depends on the script.  pastebin it
<jrib> n2diy: why would you say that?
<jrib> n2diy: ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso          01-Jul-2008 03:01  699M
<n2diy> jrib, because all the newest versions are 715m.
<jrib> n2diy: no they aren't.  Where are you getting this information?
<IgotHacked> gtg
<CaMason_> jrib: it's a script that loads in some SQL via mysql. The first line is an echo
<n2diy> jrib, from the Download manager on Breezy
<jrib> n2diy: what url...?
<SOURdiesel> is a lenovo y530 with intell 4500 chpset linux/ubuntu friendly?
<n2diy> jrib, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.0/
<tombee> To followup the .FDI for a Macbook to two finger + button click.  There's an option called ClickFinger2, which you can set to 3 in the FDI
<jrib> n2diy: didn't you just ask this and I told you not to use old-releases and instead gave you the correct url?
<tombee> :)
<jrib> tombee: wikify it :)
<n2diy> jrib, and I tried the link you sent me, and the DL manager told me the same thing.
<jrib> n2diy: it's lying then.  wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<tombee> How do I go about doing that jrib heh? :)
<jrib> tombee: just create an account on help.ubuntu.com/community and then click edit at the top of the macbook page
<tombee> Okeydoke :)
<tombee> Does that then get submitted to be verified?
<jrib> tombee: nope, it gets updated right away
<mads_peder> Hi... I just got an emachine e510 and I have a problem getting the wireless working on it. Running the hardware-test it sees the Atheros Wireless, but on the network-managers it's not seen.
<mads_peder> i run ubuntu 8.04 by the way
<core1> asdf
<n2diy> jrib, ok, I tried that link, and the DL manager said it was 715m. Are you saying my DL manager is confused, and it will fit on a 700m disk?
<ardchoille> jrib: any reason there isn't a lone feisty directory at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/  ?
<SOURdiesel> is a lenovo y530 with intell 4500 chpset linux/ubuntu friendly?
<jrib> n2diy: yes.  See for yourself: wget --spider -S http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso |& grep '^Length'
<core1> hai
<jrib> ardchoille: yes, feisty is EOL
<ardchoille> jrib: I thought feisty was supported for 18 months, wouldn't that be until 9.04?
<bazhang> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ardchoille> jrib: nvm, I got the release numbers mixed up
<kurrata> n2diy: yes it fits on 700 mb disk i dl it about week ago and instaled
<Frxstrem> Is there any CD emulation software out there for Ubuntu?
<[Spooky]> SOURdiesel: Take down a live-CD and test it...
<LjL-Temp> Frxstrem: cd emulation...?
<jrib> ardchoille: yep, old-releases.ubuntu.com still has the archive though if someone needs to update their system before upgrading to gutsy
<ardchoille> jrib: ah, thanks
<SOURdiesel> [Spooky]: i know.  i was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with that combo.
<Frxstrem> Putting a "virtual CD" file (ISO) into a "virtual CD drive"...
<bazhang> !iso | Frxstrem
<ubottu> Frxstrem: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<[Spooky]> SOURdiesel: Ah ok..
<djbeenie> how do I add more desktops in ubuntu?  i think by default 2 is only setup..sorry new to ubuntu
<Frxstrem> Thanks, ubottu...
<nbeebo> is there some kind of command to launch gnome-menu?
<tombee> jrib: I've just updated the wiki *hoping I didnt break it* ;)
<Mechdave> !MD5 > Mechdave
<ubottu> Mechdave, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !iso | Frxstrem
<ubottu> Frxstrem: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tombee> Ah cool, it didn't break :)
<jrib> tombee: cool
<leohartx> my session turn into something like a user session in network, how do i restore it to local session (have hibernate and suspend when i click on shutdown from dropdown menu)
<bsdbandit> has anyone got ubuntu to run on the mack book
<bsdbandit> mac book
<erUSUL> djbeenie: rightclick on the workspace switcher and choose preferences
<bsdbandit> ?
<jrib> bsdbandit: yep
<c0re_> hi
<tombee> I've just got it set up on my macbook
<nbeebo> is there some kind of command to launch gnome-menu without the panel??
<tombee> literally half an hour ago :p
<jrib> bsdbandit: help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<bluevapour> hey guys, whenever i close xserver i get no signal on the monitor
<[c0re]> can anyone tell me where can i get gfxboot howto?
<[c0re]> jrib, do you have idea about gfxboot?
<[c0re]> !gfxboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfxboot
<TiMiDo> [c0re], google there is a lot of tutorials =)
<jrib> [c0re]: nay
<[c0re]> TiMiDo, which one is best?
<TiMiDo> [c0re], www.google.com/linux
<bsdbandit> i got it running right now jrib
<[c0re]> TiMiDo, there is a package on intrepid ibex called gfxboot
<bsdbandit> did you get wireless to work
<bsdbandit> ?
<TiMiDo> yeah [c0re] look it up in google
<maek0> hey everyone .. whats the best DVD authoring software for Linux ??
<jrib> bsdbandit: system -> administration -> hardware drivers, activate, reboot
<bluevapour> any body able to help me, it basically says no display on my monitor whenever i close Xserver, even through runlevel, or gdm stop or ctrl alt f1, the term was working before that tho
<bsdbandit> cool
<bsdbandit> thanx
<[c0re]> TiMiDo, well i did a lot but no luck
<leohartx>  my session turn into something like a user session in network, how do i restore it to local session (have hibernate and suspend when i click on shutdown from dropdown menu)
<tombee> Gah the touchpad is so frustrating in Ubuntu on this macbook jrib ;)
<TiMiDo> [c0re], lier http://www.andreas-loibl.de/content/linux/tutorials/grub-gfxboot/index.html
<jrib> tombee: default, yes.  But it seems to work just like on os x with that fdi on the MacBook page
<f00fyf00f3rz> bluevapour: can you give us detailed steps of how you get to this problem?
<TiMiDo> [c0re], here is also a tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yemZP7sp2KA
<Schiggrah> my hemroids hurt
<bluevapour> Ok np Foof, well basically, i started installing, finished install, x wouldnt start till i set my pci location in the graphics card option to 1:0:0, then xserver starts, however whenever i close it it gives me no display
<tombee> Do you not find it's extremly sensitive jrib?
<bsdbandit> its all ready activated
<bsdbandit> jri
<bsdbandit> bb
<[c0re]> lol thanks TiMiDo
<vov> So many people
<jrib> tombee: hmm, nope.  But the sensitivity options are there to play with
<jrib> bsdbandit: you need to reboot after you activate
<tombee> jrib: for example, when you 'two-finger' if the second finger is lower than the first
<tombee> it will scroll down
<msichal> hi everyone, can someone tell me how to make transparent window decorations in fluxbox ?
<jrib> tombee: ah yeah, well I do have some trouble with two finger horizontal scroll getting activated all the time when I try to two-finger tap for right click.  I have to get around to disabling that
<[sadLy]> oi
<[sadLy]> ngomong apa
<[sadLy]> huahua
<[sadLy]> telaso
<FloodBot3> [sadLy]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !english | [sadLy]
<ubottu> [sadLy]: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<f00fyf00f3rz> bluevapour: installed what?
<[sadLy]> tejaaaaaaaa
<jrib> !id | [sadLy]
<ubottu> [sadLy]: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<[sadLy]> knp ko sewot
<LjL> jrib, the ninja whoiser
<jrib> LjL: geolocation script :)
<msichal> hey, noone can help me ?
<Flare183> !ask | msichal
<ubottu> msichal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[FLyIRc]> LjL : help
<msichal> hi everyone, can someone tell me how to make transparent window decorations in fluxbox ?
<[sadLy]> LjL
<[FLyIRc]> LjL : ! help
<[sadLy]> LjL : Help
<[sadLy]> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flare183> kicking
 * Flare183 laughs
<Mechdave> msichal, try #fluxbox perhaps
<Panarchy> hi
 * Panarchy checks if this works
<Panarchy> someone say some
<Panarchy> thing
<Panarchy> (lol)
<FloodBot3> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Panarchy, hi
<Panarchy> yay
<Panarchy> Thanks for saying something
<Panarchy> I now know this works.
<Panarchy> This time I'll try without Tor
<Panarchy> give me a sec
<msichal> Mechdave, noones responding ;/
<platius> msichal; http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/faq.php  you might look here
<Panarchy> msichal:
<Panarchy> platius: Can you send me a PM please
<Panarchy> testing if it works
<platius> msichal; no
<hackintosh411> Hey guys, I need help with my 8.10.
<Flare183> !ask | hackintosh411
<ubottu> hackintosh411: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Panarchy> Can someone please send me a PM, as I'm currently testing something
<hackintosh411> The update manager icon is on my panel and it is orange and i click on it it says i have 138 broken packages in my system, What should I do?
<tombee> Has the load/unload cycle problem for laptop hard drives been fixed in intrepid?
<Panarchy> -fix-missing
<Eressolar> Panarchy: This isn't the appropriate channel for pestering others for IRC help.
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get update -fix-missing
<jits> finally rid of windows! does anyone have any tips on how to get started with codecs and such for ubuntu?
<fosco__> hackintosh411: sudo aptitude install -f may help
<bazhang> !bot > Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy, please see my private message
<Panarchy> (I think I missed a dash)
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<hackintosh411> terminal isnt opening!
<Panarchy> ah
<hackintosh411> Most of my programs aren't.
<Panarchy> run from boot disc
<Panarchy> (your installation disc)
<Panarchy> or
<Panarchy> select from GRUB
<Panarchy> Recovery Mode
<FloodBot3> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fosco__> hackintosh411: press ctrl+alt+f1 and use text mode terminal
<Panarchy> the drop to root shell
<Flare183> ouch
<Flare183> sry
<Flare183> !enter | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hackintosh411> Will recovery mode delete my downloads?
<Flare183> hackintosh411: nope
<hackintosh411> Thankyou. I'll be back if the problem continues.
<Flare183> ok then
 * Panarchy is back
<orgthingy> is there a shortcut in GNOME-Terminal to switch between tabs?
<olympian> Anyone play WoW with Wine and get a big drop off in framerate with 8.10?
<LjL> !away > Panarchy    (Panarchy, see the private message from ubottu)
<usamahashimi> Hi everyone!
<usamahashimi> How can I reboot my pc to pre-selected kernel?
<fosco__> orgthingy: alt+tab number
<orgthingy> LjL : the !away are the ones that waste channel chatting space
<Mechdave> orgthingy, yep, alt + number to switch tabs eg alt + 2 will switch to second tab
<orgthingy> oh, great ! ^_^
<Andra_mainHati> a
<Andra_mainHati> asa
<Andra_mainHati> opo
<Flare183> !spam | Andra_mainHati
<ubottu> Andra_mainHati: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Andra_mainHati> senggeL
<Andra_mainHati> copo
<malcom2073> Has anyone had any experiance running ubuntu 8.10 in a virtualbox machine?
<orgthingy> malcome2073 : VB and a real machine
<Flare183> malcom2073: I have
<olympian> ooopppss... I hit ctrl +3 and I'm zoomed to like 8000%...lol
<ocka_cari> sdf
<LjL> !id | Andra_mainHati
<ocka_cari> sdf
<ocka_cari> sdf
<ocka_cari> sdf
<ocka_cari> sdf
<ubottu> Andra_mainHati: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ardchoille> LjL: he/she changed nicks
<FloodBot3> ocka_cari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<japanfred> Hi all, XDMCP isn't working via the internet (my router is set to DMZ to the machine running it), works locally, but not via the internet...is there anything i need to check?
<malcom2073> When I try to install VBoxGuestAdditions via the .run file, it says Unknown Version of X Window System installed
<synaptix> hello.
<malcom2073> and aborts, have any of your encountered this?
<ikonia> last Mrwes
<ikonia> oops
<usamahashimi> Can anyone tell me that how can i reboot my PC into pre-selected kernel?
<synaptix> can I assume dist-upgrade will work on ubuntu without any ubuntu-specific caveats?
<SkittleLinux18_> good morning, everyone!
<lasbuntu> I do not understand how to get this to start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#UNR%20Image%20Installation
<synaptix> ie: it's not being deprecated in favour of the gui tool or anything?
<bluevapour> any body able to help me, it basically says no display on my monitor whenever i close Xserver, even through runlevel, or gdm stop or ctrl alt f1, the term was working before that tho
<[c0re]> root@c0re:.# cd
<[c0re]> chdir: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<Ashkante> t
<lasbuntu> actually, this is exaclty what i'm doing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#Ubuntu%208.10%20(Intrepid)%20UNR%20Package%20Installation
<[c0re]> hey i am getting error like this.job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<s_i_m> usamahashimi, with grub-default or grub-reboot. read the man
<[c0re]> how do i fix it?
<Eressolar> synaptix: Yes, dist-upgrade will work just fine.
<s_i_m> usamahashimi, grub-set-default*
<ardchoille> [c0re]: did you remove the parent dir of the dir you're currently in?
<malcom2073> Flare183, have you ever seen this problem in a virtualbox?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> http://www.futuramaff.com/showthread.php?t=4696
<[c0re]> ardchoille, no
<usamahashimi> s_i_m, no, i am not talking about default option, i am talking about preselected kernel for just one session
<[c0re]> ardchoille, i was using mv
<Flare183> malcom2073: I have heard of that bug before, let me look into it
<ardchoille> [c0re]: yes, your path is no longer what it used to be
<japanfred> Anyone know anything about XDMCP? Really confused :(
<Flare183> malcom2073: hold on
<bazhang> ohletmeinnowgodd, dont post that here
<synaptix> Eressolar: thank you
<malcom2073> Thanks, I appriciate it. I couldn't find anything useful in my google searches, but I fear my google-fu isnt strong
<[c0re]> ardchoille, how do i fix it?
<LjL> i'm looking for a video editor (should support AVI/MJPEG, i think) that would allow at least cropping of the whole thing, editing, and if at all possible, restoration features such as frame-by-frame exposure compensation and manual retouching
<lasbuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#Ubuntu%208.10%20(Intrepid)%20UNR%20Package%20Installation can anyone help me get this started please? thanks :)
<s_i_m> usamahashimi, grub-reboot then
<mikeabcdetoz> usamahashimi: you here right
<bazhang> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.svn20071228-0.0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 871 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<lasbuntu> I got it all installed, I just can't figure out how to start it properly
<mikeabcdetoz> usamahashimi: ahhh ur asking in 2 chan at the same time
<iSchadow> help, tried to install synaptics touchpad for my touchpad and I get an error message:
<recon> LjL: http://www.lockergnome.com/it/2007/01/23/video-editing-for-ubuntu/
<usamahashimi> mikeabcdetoz, u clever guy :)
<ardchoille> [c0re]: you don't, there's no problem.. you can't mv a parent dir and expect the path to stiay the same.
<usamahashimi> mikeabcdetoz, no one is answering here
<mikeabcdetoz> s_i_m: do you understand what usamahashimi wants to do?
<lasbuntu> unr start 8.10
<iSchadow> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<iSchadow> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<lasbuntu> bah
<usamahashimi> mikeabcdetoz, should i explain in detail?
<mikeabcdetoz> YES ^^^
<usamahashimi> mikeabcdetoz, do know about kickoff menu?
<[c0re]> ardchoille, its fixed now
<mikeabcdetoz> usamahashimi: sure i do
<recon> Flash doesn't work at all (in Firefox or Adobe AIR). Using 'play' works fine.
<usamahashimi> mikeabcdetoz, In kickoff menu i saw an option "reboot to selected OS" by selecting this you can reboot your system to preselected kernel like fedora or windows or any other kernel, the grub automatically boot the preselected kernel without asking you
<IdleOne> LjL, #ubuntu-studio might be able to help
<s_i_m> usamahashimi, that was grub-reboot <menu-index> do, afaik
<usamahashimi> s_i_m, afaik? whats that?
<LjL> IdleOne: it's #ubuntustudio, but thanks that's a good idea
<IdleOne> LjL, heh thanks for the correction :)
<LjL> recon: i'd try kdenlive and i know of others, but i'd like to at least know whether they support cropping, at the very least
<s_i_m> usamahashimi, as fas as i know
<usamahashimi> s_i_m, thanks a lot, now i will do, I am sure :)
<olympian> I'm having issues updating wine.  I run the updater and it says It updates but if I type "wine --version", I'm still at 0.9.60.
 * lasbuntu tries and fails to figure out gnome-session-properties
<recon> LjL: avidemux, then?
<recon> LjL: http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<LjL> recon: uhm the avidemux package description says it supports "filtering", so that might be interesting
<recon> LjL: "Avidemux is a free video editor designed for simple cutting, filtering and encoding tasks. It supports many file types, including AVI, DVD compatible MPEG files, MP4 and ASF, using a variety of codecs. Tasks can be automated using projects, job queue and powerful scripting capabilities." I assume "cutting" == "cropping".
<LjL> recon: no i think "cutting" just means removing frames to edit
<LjL> recon: but i'm looking at the documentation about filtering, and it does indeed have a cropping filter.
<nbeebo> is there some kind of command to launch gnome-menu without the panel?? alt+f1 doesnt work without it
<recon> LjL: Oh.
<[c0re]> hi i need help with GfxBoot
<nbeebo> !gfxboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfxboot
<temppy> !Shortcuts > nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo, please see my private message
<nbeebo> temppy, i cant launch it without the gnome-panell :(
<temppy> nbeebo: oh, I get it.  I dunno
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<shufengliu> wdfjiefa;fd
<synaptix> !opensuse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensuse
<iSchadow> how do I see general stuff about my system? Like CPU, GPU, RAM etc?
<bazhang> sudo lshw
<DRebellion> iSchadow, the `top' command is a good general monitor
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<exodus_ms> if someone has time could you take a look at this networking problem --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81391/ =)
<jackson22> olá pessoal Sou iniciante no Ubuntu e possuo conexão 3g da claro  e tem o problema com o ip. isso já resolvi mas eu queria fazer um arquivo executavel desse ip. como faço?
<IdleOne> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HELPME> When booting ubuntu 8.10 LIVE CD, I get the splash screen, the login screen (login - Username: Ubuntu Password: <empty>), first I get a skin-color screen and then it is black (sometimes it hangs here) if it doesnt hang, a picture (i think it is a desktop) but nothing else just a plain desktop, when I press CTRL+ALT+DEL I get a dialog saying whether I want to end session etc and after a while it hangs.
<mrwes> what is the terminal command to see who is logged in?
<IdleOne> whois
<HELPME> When booting ubuntu 8.10 LIVE CD, I get the splash screen, the login screen (login - Username: Ubuntu Password: <empty>), first I get a skin-color screen and then it is black (sometimes it hangs here) if it doesnt hang, a picture (i think it is a desktop) but nothing else just a plain desktop, when I press CTRL+ALT+DEL I get a dialog saying whether I want to end session etc and after a while it hangs.
<LjL> mrwes: who or w
<exodus_ms> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mrwes> ahh..who...duh :)
<lasbuntu> how do I setup "gnome-panel"?
<jackson22> #ubuntu-br
<HELPME> When booting ubuntu 8.10 LIVE CD, I get the splash screen, the login screen (login - Username: Ubuntu Password: <empty>), first I get a skin-color screen and then it is black (sometimes it hangs here) if it doesnt hang, a picture (i think it is a desktop) but nothing else just a plain desktop, when I press CTRL+ALT+DEL I get a dialog saying whether I want to end session etc and after a while it hangs.
<s_i_m_> mrwes, "who"
<mrwes> pts/0 is an ssh login?
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: what exactly do you mean?
<synaptix> also, if you have kde, kinfocentre is nice
<exodus_ms> !repeat | HELPME
<ubottu> HELPME: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lasbuntu> "As there isn't a configuration package available yet, you will need to setup the gnome-panel to mimic the standard UNR set-up. The applet order is as follows:"
<rafting> https://launchpad.net/liveusb
<rafting> no download?
<lasbuntu> i'm trying to get UNR running on 8.10 and it's a total mess
<mrwes> LjL, is a pts/0 an ssh login?
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: im not familiar with UNR what is it?
<rafting> i have downloaded the i386-iso image and want to put it on a usb and boot it from there
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: netbook remix?
<lasbuntu> it's a netbook session I think
<acar> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<s_i_m_> mrwes, it can be any xterm for ex.
<lasbuntu> I added it to gnome-session-properties, but the desktop is "layered" now and i'm trying to fix it
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyone know how to install any version of labview on ubuntu?
<temppy> lasbuntu: what about MID, have you tried that?
<lasbuntu> ....
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: okay i knew it as nbr, makes sense now. so what are we trying to do here? set up gnome-panel to work with unr?
<mrwes> s_i_m, hrmm...I have a ssh session from my desktop to my laptop and I was wondering how to view that session, or tell it's active
<acar> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<iSchadow> how do I check if my system is 32 or 64 bit?
<chattan> Hi guys
<temppy> iSchadow: uname -m
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: i have it for you
<iSchadow> i686
<lasbuntu> basic question: "I do not understand how to setup the gnome-panel"
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: okay give me a min to type
<temppy> iSchadow: thats 32bit
<mrwes> 1686 is 64 bit, correct?
<mrwes> ohh...32?
<iSchadow> alright
<c0re_> can anyone help me with Gfxboot?
<rafting> Anyone good with USBs? They don't need to be formatted or anything? I can just ad and remove files from them? I have a USB-memory,4GB, with soem windowsfile on them and I want to put a Ubuntu-iso-image, is that no problem? just click and rag it to there? im using win vista btw.
<mrwes> that's the kernel version, 32 or 64, not the CPU?
<iSchadow> I needed the kernel though
<lasbuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#Ubuntu%208.10%20(Intrepid)%20UNR%20Package%20Installation that's what i'm trying to do btw
<mrwes> ahh
<mrwes> k
<Maizcul1> !dead bot not dead?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<temppy> mrwes: i686 is just a regular pentium instruction set.  The 64bit will show ass x86_64
<iSchadow> most cpus are 64 nowadays I think
<ubuntu_fan> hi guys
<HELPME> When booting ubuntu 8.10 LIVE CD, I get the splash screen, the login screen (login - Username: Ubuntu Password: <empty>), first I get a skin-color screen and then it is black (sometimes it hangs here) if it doesnt hang, a picture (i think it is a desktop) but nothing else just a plain desktop, when I press CTRL+ALT+DEL I get a dialog saying whether I want to end session etc and after a while it hangs.
<lasbuntu> i've got the software installed, and added to gnome-session-properties, but it's not displaying right
<mrwes> temppy, heh....show ass? :)
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: the unr  needs you to manually set up the gnome-panel. so you remove everything on there using right click>remove from panel. then you right click when thats done and choose add to panel. Then you add the items in that list that they gave you. the list is telling you what order they go in
<temppy> mrwes: :P
<onx> mwes, 64bit is rather wide too ;p
<mrwes> so is here anyway to see ssh logins?
<lasbuntu> foof: ok, I do not understand where that panel is located
<ubuntu_fan> 64 bit is not that good
<ubuntu_fan> i mean ubuntu 64 bit
<lasbuntu> does it mean gnome-session-properties?
<ubuntu_fan> it has a lot of probs right?
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: my apologies, its the top panel where the clock is commonly displayed
<lasbuntu> ahhh, ok, thanks :)
<lasbuntu> silly newbie questions, heh
<HELPME> When booting ubuntu 8.10 LIVE CD, I get the splash screen, the login screen (login - Username: Ubuntu Password: <empty>), first I get a skin-color screen and then it is black (sometimes it hangs here) if it doesnt hang, a picture (i think it is a desktop) but nothing else just a plain desktop, when I press CTRL+ALT+DEL I get a dialog saying whether I want to end session etc and after a while it hangs.
<Maizcul1> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<temppy> ubuntu_fan: it has problems with anything not opensource, like some drivers
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: no way man, we all get tripped up sometimes
<temppy> !bugs | HELPME
<ubottu> HELPME: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubuntu_fan> temppy: true
<lasbuntu> I hate being windows savvy and linux stupid
<ubuntu_fan> but yet i had a lot of probs with netbeans
<Maizcul1> lasbuntu: I know the feeling xD
<ubuntu_fan> so nw i switched to x86 version of ubuntu
<SOURdiesel> lasbuntu: x2
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: how new are you to linux?
<temppy> ubuntu_fan: maybe that was because of java?  I dunno
<Maizcul1> lasbuntu: don't worry about it, i'm probably more n00b than you
<ubuntu_fan> lastbuntu: don't worry
<lasbuntu> pretty damn new, a few installs and some basic knowledge
<ubuntu_fan> temppy: ya, the jre was a big prob
<nnull> guys if im burning a dvd/cd .iso image, is it alright to be multitasking say firefox with youtube playing?
<ubuntu_fan> it was always crashing
<nnull> or can this cause errors?
<lasbuntu> without google i'd be totally screwed :)
<Losowski> nnull: It depends how much RAM you have
<Maizcul1> Google saves.
<f00fyf00f3rz> nnull: it shouldnt cause errors, but if youre on a slower system id def avoid running anything else
<mail> BANDUNG
<Maizcul1> nnull: Depends if your pc can handle the load
<nnull> Losowski¬ 512 ddr1?
<Losowski> nnull: Sometimes, if your RAM gets chewed up, it could be a problem
<nnull> ahh
<ubuntu_fan> lastbuntu: google is good because they help the open source community
<Losowski> nnull: However, your SWAP should handle it well
<ubuntu_fan> if not they are bad...
<nnull> its got over a gig allocated to swap Losowski
<mrwes> man...open-server rocks
<f00fyf00f3rz> nnull: yeah, and dvds are too expensive to risk it lol
<mail> HI PI?????????/
<Losowski> nnull: It should be fine then
<temppy> nnull: burning sucks horribly.  I don't think its like windows, where if you use your system, it will slow down the burning process.  The burning process takes over your system for you, so that doesn't happen  :P
<nnull> ahh ok
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: yeah google the forums and irc are necessary at first
<HELPME> When booting ubuntu 8.10 LIVE CD, I get the splash screen, the login screen (login - Username: Ubuntu Password: <empty>), first I get a skin-color screen and then it is black (sometimes it hangs here) if it doesnt hang, a picture (i think it is a desktop) but nothing else just a plain desktop, when I press CTRL+ALT+DEL I get a dialog saying whether I want to end session etc and after a while it hangs.
<HELPME> When booting ubuntu 8.10 LIVE CD, I get the splash screen, the login screen (login - Username: Ubuntu Password: <empty>), first I get a skin-color screen and then it is black (sometimes it hangs here) if it doesnt hang, a picture (i think it is a desktop) but nothing else just a plain desktop, when I press CTRL+ALT+DEL I get a dialog saying whether I want to end session etc and after a while it hangs.
<FloodBot1> HELPME: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maizcul1> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: eventually you'll be on here helping people =P
<HELPME> f
<Maizcul1> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<destructar> hi, i am unable to ping localhost (100% packet loss). have been doing loads of research on this and can't find the issue
<dannyp1> Hi there peeps! Problem: fullscreen flash + compiz = extremely poor performance, especially if i try to use the controls (like volume etc) in that flash... if i disable compiz, everything works great. the weirdest part though is that if i have an open firefox window and enable the compiz effects, the fullscreen flash will work flawlessly. but if i restart firefox, leaving the compiz enabled, it will work like #$@%$# again. any idea? :)
<destructar> running ubuntu 8.04, using static ip
<destructar> hitting that box with other computers loads web pages fine
<c0re_> can anyone help me with Gfxboot?
<Steffan> Hi
<Synx_hm> Anyone seen where grub will load only on a cold boot, i have to remove the battery from my aspire one to get grub to find stage1.5
<thiebaude> dannyp1: the only thing i know about that is flash and compiz together use alot of memory, so im not sure.
<f00fyf00f3rz> dannyp1: perhaps an unrelated bug but i know that i dont use compiz because video in totem and vlc dont work with it on. perhaps flash has some weird incompatibility as well
<Steffan> Why the update manager remembers updates for program that i removed?
<Steffan> *programs
<dannyp1> aha aha. thanks both for answering
<c0re_> can anyone help me with grub-Gfxboot?
<lasbuntu> bleah, screw it
<lasbuntu> whenever I start something it loads on the other desktop
<qin> Hello
<thiebaude> Steffan: it could be that dependencies for those programs are still on your computer
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: dual monitors?
<macjason0606> anyone help with kubuntu ? ,.. they are sleep in #kubuntu
<lasbuntu> foof: no, UNR is loading it's desktop "on top" of the basic default desktop
<lasbuntu> when I open an application it "cuts" it's space out of the UNR desktop
<ottoshmidt_> can u help me with this error - http://pastebin.com/d70748795
<ottoshmidt_> ?
<lasbuntu> I don't know why, but i've followed what directions I can find so i'm at the end of my rope, heh
<nnull> macjason0606¬ for chosing KDE you must pay the ultimate price... you must use XUBUNTU lol
<nnull> nar id actually choose xubuntu over kubuntu lol
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: i dont think i follow. i know that the unr main menu thing loads over the desktop?
<lasbuntu> I added "netbook-launcher" and "maximus" to gnome-session-properties
<bazhang> !version | macjason0606
<ubottu> macjason0606: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<lasbuntu> but, the unr "desktop" draws on top of the old desktop, not "as" the new desktop
<lasbuntu> as if you painted the UNR desktop over it
<macjason0606> well it says ubuntu 8.10
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: it should show the background of the old desktop under it but with no icons
<rafting> how do I check what filesystem a USB-memory uses when Im on windows?
<Yahovah> macjason0606: So what's the problem, then?
<lasbuntu> the complete old desktop is there
<Steven2> hmm
<lasbuntu> like I have a terminal window open that cuts away a section of the UNR desktop
<macjason0606> Yahovah, .. when i empty the trash from anywhere .. my panel crashes
<lasbuntu> showing the default desktop look
<magnetron> !windows | rafting
<ubottu> rafting: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Yahovah> macjason0606: So don't use the trash can. Just rm stuff from mc or the command line.
<lasbuntu> as if I have to "shut off" the old desktop
<macjason0606> Yahovah, mc ?
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: did you change the theme
<Yahovah> macjason0606: Midnight commander.
<lasbuntu> no, I have not
<exodus_ms> macjason0606> it a terminal type program that displays your file system, 'sudo apt-get install mc' to try it out :)
<aboSamoor> I upgraded from hardy, while the kernel is booting network interfaces configuration takes too much !!!
<aboSamoor> ?
<Yahovah> aboSamoor: No
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: i believe you have to choose the netbook remix theme
<lasbuntu> gotcha
<lasbuntu> trying to figure out how to get there without seeing half of things, hh
<aboSamoor> Yahovah: I am asking why ?
<Yahovah> aboSamoor: Because something is hanging.
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: its the human-netbook
<rafting> what is syslinux?
<Yahovah> aboSamoor: Fix whatever is hanging and things will speed up.
<ari_stress> hi guys, how do i convert ogv movie into something that youtube accepts?
<exodus_ms> rafting> what are you trying to do?
<thiebaude> rafting: http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/The_Syslinux_Project
<aboSamoor> Yahovah: I don't get any problems or errors in wireless !
<Yahovah> ari_stress: http://www.zamzar.com/
<mikebeecham> I dont suppose anyone would know how to explore my LG Viewty with Nautilus?
<rafting> I have an iso-image and a USB-memory(no DVD) and I want to create a booter on the USB
<rafting> DO I need tof ormat the USB somehow?
<rafting> it usees FAT32
<Yahovah> aboSamoor: That's good.
<thiebaude> FAT32 is a windows file system, rafting
<Guest94314> when I use the synaptic to seek some packages, it turns grey and does not response immediately after I kick on the search button, but it works well after a while. What should I do?
<eli_> how do I enable vdpau?
<Yahovah> Guest94314: Use apt-get
<aboSamoor> Yahovah: how can I find the source of the hanging, nothing apparently on the booting screen
<lasbuntu> that changed things around, but it's still drawing 2 desktop layouts that are not compatible
<lasbuntu> it's like it's trying to paint 2 desktops at once
<Yahovah> aboSamoor: Look at your networking startup script.
<eli_> Can you use Nvidia's PureVideo in linux?
<aboSamoor> Yahovah: I am newbie, please where can I find that ?
<Yahovah> aboSamoor: /etc/network/interfaces
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: think you can get us a screenshot?
<eli_> Any nvidia driver experts here?
<Kitar|st> sorry if i'm asking this but i need a little help: could someone donate me 10dollars (paypal), i cant because my CC was blocked and i need to wait by 18th, i'll return the money when it gets unblocked
<Kitar|st> need it for hosting
<sushiX> any software in ubuntu which helps monitor ports
<steven> Kitar|st: if you give me 20 first
<Muskie> rofl, kitar
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: have you tried restarting x?
<Kitar|st> whats funny ?
<Kitar|st> i really need help
<lianimator> what's better than skype??? skype has a huge delay... or is it just my  internet connection?
<SOURdiesel> Kitar\st: everyone does
<eli_> ekiga
<Kitar|st> i just explained the problem.. i'm not some begger i just need to pay for my hosting i'll return it
<acar> please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/81401/ ...^ ^... anyone that can help please send private message to me..
<Muskie> nah, it's cool
<f00fyf00f3rz> kitar youre in the wrog place for all that...
<Kitar|st> and i dont need people who give some jackass comments
<eli_> so your begging?
<Kitar|st> yea seems no one wants to help
<Muskie> honestly, if I had the cash in my PP, i'd probably give it to you
<Muskie> what kinda site you run?
<Kitar|st> many
<sushiX>  any software in ubuntu which helps monitor ports
<sushiX> <Kitar|st> need it for hosting ??
<Kitar|st> yes
<bazhang> Kitar|st, please stop now
<eli_> url?
<Kitar|st> wtf?
<Muskie> sushi, umm..
<Muskie> Ethereal?
<sushiX> i am sorry about that
<Muskie> and that one they use in the matrix
<Kitar|st> i told you my CC is blocked because i reached the limit and now i cant pay for hosting
<sushiX>  any software in ubuntu which helps monitor ports ??
<lasbuntu> http://www.lasivian.com/files/desktop.jpg that's what my desktop looks like
<Losowski> Edmund Muskie is alive again??
<mikebeecham> I dont suppose anyone would know how to explore my LG Viewty with Nautilus?
<Muskie> sushiX: Ethereal
<bazhang> Losowski, ??
<Losowski> hehe :)
<SOURdiesel> Kitar|st: maybe next time, don't run up the CC.
<lasbuntu> foof: yeah, took me a minute, it's very hard to see what i'm doing with the two desktops trying to paint both at the same time, heh
<sushiX> Muskie, does it have X interface
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: wow. that is really bad! where are your panels btw?
<Muskie> sushi: nmap.org
<eli_> How do I enable Nvidia PureVideo?
<Muskie> they used it in the Matrix movies, so it's gotta be good
<lasbuntu> I can't tell what they are
<lasbuntu> I can't see the panels clearly
<PrivateVoid> I wrote an article about 5 reasons to convert to Ubuntu -- http://tinyurl.com/5c93bf -- feel free to comment
<PrivateVoid> Muskie nmap is good...
<sushiX> they used nmap in MAtrix
<PrivateVoid> the GUI is now called zenmap
<PrivateVoid> instead of nmapfe
<Muskie> exactly
<lasbuntu> but when I start an application it starts in the style of the old desktop, not UNR
<lasbuntu> even with the theme change
<PrivateVoid> anyone have a link to a good tutorial on using screen?
<Muskie> apt-get install nmap ; apt-get install zenmap
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: okay let me think here....hmm
<Muskie> that ought to do you
<sushiX> ok thanx i will check it out
<PrivateVoid> Muskie, or just sudo apt-get install zenmap
<ExElNeT> since intrepid my system wont boot anymore... is the new kernel missing the 3ware 8000er raid driver?
<PrivateVoid> since nmap is a requirement it will automatically be installed
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: i have your article up, which did you install 8.04 or 8.10
<Yahovah> ExElNeT: No
<lasbuntu> 8.10
<lasbuntu> i'm disabling netbook-launcher and maximus and restarting to sort out panes
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: okay
<ExElNeT> Yahovah: so i wonder why im getting a kernel panic...
<lasbuntu> does the order in the sessions matter?
<lasbuntu> hrrm, can't matter since I cannot move the order
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: no it doesnt
<LjL> !info bitpim | mikebeecham, maybe
<ubottu> bitpim (source: bitpim): utility to communicate with many CDMA phones. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.5.dfsg.1-4 (intrepid), package size 4547 kB, installed size 16604 kB
<dinar> hi. in ubuntu 7.10 host usb won't work. is not it disabled for security reasons? is it safe if i enable that as in tutorials?
<Shihan> hi all.. quick question, why would my xorg.conf file be blank?
<macjason0606> whats the best way to use vnc on ubuntu ? i hate connecting and it looks nasty
<dinar> is that situation similar with all newer ubuntus?
<iSchadow> where is the x.org file located?
<dinar> i mean with vbox
<lasbuntu> hrrm, no mixer applet to add
<Shihan> its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: try reinstalling the nbr packages
<dinar> do you think that this channel is too busy and uncomfortable? is not something possible to do with that?
<f00fyf00f3rz> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install go-home-applet human-netbook-theme maximus netbook-launcher window-picker-applet
<Muskie> no, dinar :P
<usamahashimi> I want to install Linux Mint like startup menu in my ubuntu, can anyone tell me that how can I install it?
<nutzer> nutzer
<lasbuntu> ahh, thats how you knew it had a theme.. I missed that
<garrett> hey guys, im new to ubuntu (actually new to linux). Im using 8.10.. is there any reason my loading screem requires me to hit keys from the keyboard so ubuntu will load? I have to hit my keyboard so the progress bar begins to move
<lasbuntu> already the newest versions
<dinar> hi. in ubuntu 7.10 vbox host usb won't work. is not it disabled for security reasons? is it safe if i enable that as in tutorials?
<dinar> is that situation similar with all newer ubuntus?
<kuron0> hello people. i'm trying to format my system using GParted and I'm getting the following error when trying to create/format a linux-swap partition: http://pastebin.com/d4c35da34
<kuron0> can someone please help me?
<Yahovah> garrett: Disable the splash screen in your kernel boot parameters so you can see what's actually going on.
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: when you added the launchers did you double check the path?
<garrett> yahovah, thanks, how would I go about that?
<garrett> and im probably not going to understand any error message it displays
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: the command for maximus hsould read /usr/bin/maximus
<Muskie> ok, stupid nebie question: what kernel version does 8.10 run again?
<ompaul> Muskie, type uname -a
<Terabyte> hi
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: in the startup tab of course
<ExElNeT> are there any kernel backups beside those in /boot ?
<mabus> my wifi broke in between kernel ugrades. I still have the old kernel. where should I start troubleshooting?
<Terabyte> why is it that eclipse 2.2 is shown in the add remove programs feature
<Terabyte> is there no way to update this? it's been a loooong while
<kuron0> Muskie: go to distrowatch.com and see :-P
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases | Terabyte this is the kind of distro you have
<ubottu> Terabyte this is the kind of distro you have: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Terabyte> great, but surely it should show the latest version
<Terabyte> you're telling me that seeing the latest app versions should be dependant on the version of ubuntu i'm using?
<lasbuntu> yes, that's my path
<Muskie> thanks guys
<Muskie> -/me compiles his TV card drivers for mythboxing
<wolfdart> Guys, I am with Wine, but the fonts are with problem. I'd tried copy the Windows fonts to the Wine Fonts folder and I'd tried edit the file "system.reg" ("/.wine" folder) too. These tries don't work! Am I Fu**ed or have I hope?
<cQ> any had install metasploit framework on ubuntu 8.10??
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: and you added netbook-launcher to the sessions as well?
<cQ> any1 had install metasploit framework on ubuntu 8.10??
<lasbuntu> yes
<cQ> .tar.gz??
<lasbuntu> I can load both of them from command-line and see the changes, so I assume that much is right
<lasbuntu> i'm wondering why mixer is missing.. hrrm
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: there is no mixer apple in that version
<f00fyf00f3rz> applet*
<lasbuntu> ahh
<Terabyte> -_-
<usamahashimi> How can I install Mint like menu in ubuntu?
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: you added both to the startup id say restart x again or the computer and see if that helps you out
<Muskie> wolfdart: updated wine recently? also, what .exe tyou trying to run?
<kuron0> hello people. i'm trying to format my system using GParted and I'm getting the following error when trying to create/format a linux-swap partition: http://pastebin.com/d4c35da34
<Ohkie> hi. has anybody got any hints for connecting to a printer thats on a windows network through samba. i seem to have everything working - i even see the printer spool on the windows box - but nothing ever prints.
<Yahovah> usamahashimi: You can't.
<lasbuntu> startup = gnome-session-properties?
<wolfdart> Muskie, utorrent.exe ... I'm with Ubuntu updated...
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: yes
<usamahashimi> Yahovah, can you tell me its name?
<Muskie> ...
<Yahovah> usamahashimi: No, ask in a mint channel.
<Muskie> you realise there's a linux native version of utorrent
<usamahashimi> Yahovah, wats its channel name?
<Muskie> as well as the bajillion linux-secific coded bittorrent clients
<wolfdart> Muskie, but only with Recommended e Importants updates
<Yahovah> Muskie: Welcome to #ubuntu.
<Terabyte> if i download an application and it comes in a zip, and it doesn't matter where it's placed, what is the idea place to put it?
<Muskie> try apt-get update wine
<Muskie> or better yet, apt-get install azureus :P
<Muskie> boom, linux native BT client
<Maizcul1> isn't it got a new name?
<Muskie> pirate away! or download totally legal stuff, yuor call there
<wolfdart> Muskie, azureus = java = too "fat" =D
<lasbuntu> should it be listed in sessions as I login?
<wolfdart> I'm with Deluge now... But I wish Wine works! =D
<outboard> not too fat if you don't download all the crap
<Muskie> try delug.. oh.
<Muskie> nevermind XD
<Muskie> ROFL
<wolfdart> ahahha =D
<Muskie> jsut as I was about to reccomend it
<Muskie> Yay! my t card drivers are compiled!
<Muskie> brb
<Muskie> *tv
<outboard> how do i find where a partion is on a usb disk so i can force mount it ?
<sancho21_> I messed up my site so that I can't active module from module activation page. How to active through mysql directly?
<outboard> i need some kind of reference to it to use the force mount comand
<lasbuntu> hrrm, same thing
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: if its running properly it will show up in current session
<amanu> hello
<Shihan> does 8.10 not use xorg.conf or something?
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: darn,
<jrib> Shihan: it does.  Not for input devices by default though.  See the release notes
<jrib> !notes > Shihan
<ubottu> Shihan, please see my private message
<jrib> Shihan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/ as well
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: did you turn off visual effects?
<BridgeInhabitant> I am currently experiences crashes, this seems to only happen when connected to the internet via ethernet though??
<Shihan> i've already read the release notes... i just cant understand why mine doesnt exist
<BridgeInhabitant> My ethernet card is intel and uses the e1000e driver
<Rovanion> Is there anyone here who have gotten a konica minolta printer working?
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: they cant be enabled
<non3> I need some help
<non3> please someone
<Muskie> don't ask for help
<Muskie> just ask the question
<Maizcul1> we can't help if you don't tell us what's up
<mkmdt> Any one know about the GRUB error after 8.10 install?
<f00fyf00f3rz> non3: type a description of you problem
<Shihan> ok, so where else would it put config (not input devices) other than xorg.conf?
<exodus_ms> non3> just state your problem, if someone knows how to help they will respond :)
<non3> How can i add a CUSTOM main server
<non3> for repositories
<non3> http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/releases/ (full mirror)
<non3> like this one
<JMS32> How to translate audio from 'audio in' to 'audio out'?
<lasbuntu> foof: no, trying that
<lasbuntu> hrrm, that looks ifferent
<non3> i wanna choose a CUSTOM donwload server
<non3> for my UBUNTU 8.10
<non3> is that possible ?
<Rovanion> Is there any free virtualisation software for ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Hmm.
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: restart x after disabling it
<Losowski> I think Virtual Box
<katud_rey> does anybody in here knows how to dock dynebolic in ubuntu the easiest way?
<kbrooks> Sorry about the quit/join spam everyone.
<hololight> Rovanion: Virtual Box OSE for one...
<lasbuntu> what's the best way to restart x? ctrl-alt-f12 and ?
<Rovanion> Will try it out ^^
<Rovanion> Does it mateer if it is for KDE or gnome? hololight?
<cQ> how to connect wireless??im on fluxbox..
<non3> anyone some help how to set a custom download server for synaptic ?
<non3> on Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<lasbuntu> eh, i'll fight that later
 * lasbuntu reboots
<cQ> how to connect wireless on ubuntu 8.10??im on fluxbox..
<ziroday> non3: you can specifiy it in /etc/apt/sources.list and in System > Administration > Software Sources
<onx> lasbuntu, ctrl+alt
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: ctrl alt backsace
<hololight> Rovanion: It is written in Qt (Kde) but I use it in gnome
<onx> +backspace
<robert> has anybody heard of playonlinux program?
<lasbuntu> ahh, backspace, thanks
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: no prob
<hololight> Rovanion: also you can check out this page for a list of others...  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_virtual_machines
<kuron0> hello people. i'm trying to format my system using GParted and I'm getting the following error when trying to create/format a linux-swap partition: http://pastebin.com/d4c35da34
<bazhang> !vm
<Rovanion> Okey thank you hololight
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<f00fyf00f3rz> non3: did succeed with zirodays instruction?
<[^martin]> Hi, I'm trying to allow reverse port forwarding via ssh, but it seems that my -R will refuse to bind to anything other than localhost; does anyone know what I should change to allow external binding please?
<non3> i dont know exactly how to do it
<non3> cuz its just some # #
<non3> things here
<Shihan> ok.. if i wanted to add options lines to my display device config in X, where do they go?
<non3> in the text editor mode
<f00fyf00f3rz> non3: dont do the text editor mode if youre more comfortable with gui
<non3> f00fyf00f3rz		i need some assistance
<cQ> how to connect wireless on ubuntu 8.10??im on fluxbox..
<matreya6> Trying to rescue a 64Bit Ibex system with OS installed on 2nd HDD. My first HDD contained GRUB. Is there a nice way to get it restored? I know the mount points on my 2nd HDD
<eli_> cwd
<eli_> oops typo
<f00fyf00f3rz> non3: as ziroday suggested you can also do system>administration>software sources
<non3> f00fyf00f3rz		i tryed that
<non3> f00fyf00f3rz		but i cant get a CUSTOM server
<f00fyf00f3rz> non3: you have to click the third party tab
<ziroday> non3: what custom server are you adding and why?
<ikonia> non3: a custom server ?
<non3> f00fyf00f3rz	yes
<Rovanion> How do I launch the soundserver JACK? My Rosegarden app says that it's turned off
<non3> f00fyf00f3rz		 cuz its CLOSE TO ME AND FAST
<non3> f00fyf00f3rz		 FAST DOWNLOAD
<ikonia> non3: what do you mean ?
<ikonia> non3: you don't need to use caps lock
<bazhang> non3, no caps
<non3> f00fyf00f3rz		the server is
<non3> ok
<non3> sorry
<Maizcul1> !caps
<ikonia> non3: what are you trying to do ?
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<f00fyf00f3rz> non3: thats not me talking to you lol pay a little more attention =P
<non3> ikonia http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/releases/ (full mirror)
<ikonia> non3: but what are you trying to do ?
<matreya6> Rovanion,  is JACK already installed on your system?
<onx> matreya6, grub-install
<non3> ikonia i wanna ad a custom server
<non3> ikonia for donwloading
<robert> how do you change your user to be a superuser?
<Frxstrem> Does Wubi work with Ubuntu Studio?
<topdownjimmy> Hi everyone.
<non3> ikonia like updates and stuff
<ikonia> non3: ok, so remove the repos from your /etc/apt/sources.list file, and replace with that URL
<Maizcul1> topdownjimmy: Howdy
<ziroday> robert: you sudo for command line apps, and gksudo for graphical apps
<ikonia> non3: just keep in mind that URL is NOT a repo
<Rovanion> matreya6, It might be, and I might have found a solution myself. Let me just restart rosengarde
<matreya6> onx, will grub-install ask me questions? I don't have the config file anymore, since it went down with my 1st HDD
<ikonia> non3 that is just a download for ISO files
<lasbuntu> looks like that was it
<topdownjimmy> I'm hoping someone can help me with a partition error when I try to install Ubuntu 8.10 on a Windows machine.  I don't have the text of the error handy, but it just seems unable to create the partition it needs.
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: good to go then?
<lasbuntu> foof: thanks a bunch
<lasbuntu> looks like it, just fighting panels
<ikonia> non3: so changing the /etc/apt/sources.list won't work
<non3> ikonia but its a full mirror
<Maizcul1> topdownjimmy: are you trying to resize?
<lasbuntu> hard to se the "move" part :)
<Rovanion> matreya6, Yep I found a way to turn it on. Thanks for your time anyways
<non3> ikonia it will work ?
<ikonia> non3: where ? it's just got ISO images
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: sweet youre welcome. what netbook are you using anyway?
<non3> ikonia i know i saw some packages
<matreya6> Rovanion, np, go get musical!
<Frxstrem> Does Wubi work with Ubuntu Studiio?
<topdownjimmy> Maizcul1: no, just using the 60GB I have free for Ubuntu.
<non3> ikonia im sure of it
<ikonia> non3: http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/ ?
<non3> ikonia yes
<ikonia> change it to that then
<non3> ikonia i wanna get that as main mirror
<mkmdt> Hi Robert,  A normal user can type in "sudo su -"  if he is in the sudo user file or is the first person to be added to the system.
<Maizcul1> so you don't want windows anymore? you'd need to try a total reformat then
<non3> ikonia for fast download
<ikonia> non3: it's not an official ubuntu repo so I wouldn't trust it, but your welcome to do as you feel best
<non3> ikonia cand i do that ?
<ikonia> non3: if you want
<non3> ikonia how can i set it up
<onx> matreya6, frankly i don't know. i usually just restore the backup :S try http://linux.die.net/man/8/grub-install
<non3> ikonia what sould i do
<topdownjimmy> Maizcul1: I suppose I am trying to resize, actually.  The existing partition takes up the entire disk.  And I'm trying to dual boot.
<ikonia> non3: change the urls in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> non3: I suspect you won't see much improvment over your auto local mirror setup,
<matreya6> onx, thx, I'll read the man
<non3> ikonia there are bunch of lines
<non3> ikonia witch one ?
<Ohkie> hi. has anybody got any hints for connecting to a printer thats on a windows network through samba. i seem to have everything working - i even see the printer spool on the windows box - but nothing ever prints.
<ikonia> non3: so change the URL for the repo's you want to use
<non3> ikonia i need to show you these
<non3> ikonia lets PM
<Maizcul1> you have windows on already?
<ikonia> non3: you don't
<ikonia> non3: I don't need to see them
<non3> ikonia oh ok
<Maizcul1> topdownjimmy: Make sure you actually have allocated enough space for windows, inc. all current files on it
<ikonia> non3: just change the URLS for the repos you want to use
<non3> ikonia ill try hang on
<topdownjimmy> Maizcul1: Yes, I do have Windows already.  It's currently occupying about 120GB on a 200GB drive, so I've tried to change its partition to 140GB.
<tMish> Where can I see list of all ubuntu mirrors ? The specific mirror I was/am using turned very slow
<Maizcul1> topdownjimmy: hmm that ought to be enough :S
<Yahovah> tMish: Do a Google search.
<Rovanion> matreya6, Do you have experience using rosegarden?
<Maizcul1> topdownjimmy: I'm stumped then, mine didn't work first time because I hadn't allocated enough space for windows but when I did it worked fine
<sanguisdex> so did evolution start crashing for the resto fo you after the recent update/
<topdownjimmy> At the moment I'm in the GParted partition GUI, resizing my sda1 partition to 140, and creating a new 50GB partition in the unallocated space: "Create as: Extended Partition," "Label: sdb" ... should this work?  Is there anything important I need to know before trying to do this manually?
<non3> ikonia still there ?
<ikonia> yup
<non3> ikonia it says i have no rights
<non3> ikonia to change
<ikonia> use sudo to make the edits
<ikonia> !sudo > non3
<ubottu> non3, please see my private message
<kern> if i had ubuntu installed on a 500 gb hdd and was using it for quite a while is  it normal for the patition to be 30 gigs after ive removed all my personal files?
<ExElNeT> Yahovah: even an old kernel wont work anymore... i wonder what could be wrong... cannot open root device... would it be possible that the device name /dev/sda3 changed?
<Yahovah> ExElNeT: Yes
<ikonia> kern: that makes no sense
<Yahovah> ExElNeT: Check dmesg to see if it changed.
<non3> ikonia ok ill try
<kern> i mean the partition has 30 gigs on it
<Yahovah> ExElNeT: Assuming you can boot.
<ExElNeT> Yahovah: yeah i cant...
<ikonia> kern: an average ubuntu install is 4 - 6 gig
<ikonia> kern: the base install is roughly 2.5 gig
<kern> thats what i thought
<non3> ikonia but i cant make command line in text editor ?
<Yahovah> ExElNeT: Do you have multiple scsi/sata/usb drive devices in that machine?
<matreya6> Rovanion, yes, I do have some experience with it, but I'm more comfortable using Finale
<f00fyf00f3rz> lasbuntu: you get them panels straight?
<non3> ikonia i have edited the line i intendet to edit
<rafting> I have managed to boot from USB now and when I do there is an op tion on the desktop; install. will that help me format the harddrive or I have to do that myself first?
<ikonia> non3: did you read the sudo link ubottu sent you
<kern> ikonia,what about after programs etc? could it get to 30?
<non3> ikonia yes
<ikonia> kern: no, doubtful
<non3> ikonia but i cant in text editor
<ikonia> non3: so what command are you using
<rafting> I have 120GB harddrive, I want to split it 50/50 vista/ubuntu, any good link on howto?
<non3> ikonia i am using GUI text editor
<non3> ikonia i have no command line here
<ikonia> non3: for the gui, use gksudo
<ExElNeT> Yahovah: only the 3ware 8006 raidcontroller...
<JohnWittle> anyone here familiar with getting ubuntu to run on an EEPC HDA 900?
<JohnWittle> EEE*
<Rovanion> matreya6, sent you a private message
<kern> ikonia so i must have missed transferring some files... but i dont really know how to find them cause the folders i put them in were just my home/... now its empty
<Yahovah> ExElNeT: It didn't change then. Maybe something went wrong with your controller.
<Shihan> rafting: this aint too bad http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<Terabyte> hi i'm running ubuntu 8.04 on sun virtualbox, the resolution is 800x600 anything biger?
<ikonia> kern: do a du -h in the / file system to find the big directories
<Terabyte> how can i get a higher resolution
<stjepan> hi, how do I add wordnet dictionary in gnome-dictionary?
<Yahovah> Terabyte: Yes, you can pick a larger resolution if you edit xorg.conf
<f00fyf00f3rz> rafting: hey let me read a bit i think i can help
<cheese> Hi folks, I'm looking for some advice on which torrent client will allow scheduling of downloads for my offpeak time - torrentflux is giving me a headache.  Any recommendations?
<Terabyte> Yahovah, do you know what to add where?
<Yahovah> Terabyte: Yes, but just Google it.
<ExElNeT> Yahovah: the controller is working fine... i can access the ext3 partitions from windows
<ExElNeT> Yahovah: i just copied over some old kernel files i found... i wont trust them that much.. :=) so it might be still the new kerneö
<Yahovah> ExElNeT: Oh, boot from a livecd distribution and compile/install a new kernel (from source), then.
<f00fyf00f3rz> rafting: the install will install ubuntu to your hard drive
<Terabyte> Yahovah my xorg.conf file looks nothing like the ones in google
<Yahovah> Terabyte: That's cool.
<ExElNeT> Yahovah: yeah im downloading a livecd
<Terabyte> Yahovah it just says "section screen identifier default screen.. configured monitr... device configured video device... endsection
<f00fyf00f3rz> rafting: i dont think it will format it but give it a shot it may. yea with gparted you can resize partitions so def click shihans link
<Yahovah> ExElNeT: Download a 2.26.x kernel from kernel.org
<Yahovah> Terabyte: Yep, that's your xorg.conf file.
<Terabyte> so where's the resolution
<Yahovah> ExElNeT: Err, 2.6.x
<JohnWittle> So... I cannot get a  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter to work using the standard drivers downloadable from the bonus driver pack.
<Terabyte> i've been through the wizard and it didn't ask me any questions
<Shihan> ahh.. if only i HAD an xorg.conf file...
<Terabyte> related to resolution
<Yahovah> Terabyte: Add a resolution line if you don't have one.
<Terabyte> ok
<JohnWittle> Anyone want to help me troubleshoot?
<rafting> f00fyf00f3rz: you mean it will partition for me? or it will look for a clean harddrive and install there and if these only is say vista then it will not do anything?
<riotkittie> JohnWittle: bonus driver pack?
<Guest91017> Mitä vittuu?
<cheese> Can anyone help with my torrent client issue or shall I go elsewhere?
<Guest91017> puhukaa saatana suomee!!!
<tombee> Any recommendations for an IDE for development in C?
<ExElNeT> Yahovah: yeah i ll download a 64bit server unbuntu first... i think server might be better since im sure that my controller will be supported
<Guest91017> vittu speak finnish!!?!?!?!
<nnull> tombee¬ netbeans handles it afaik
<f00fyf00f3rz> rafting: it should install its own partition. let me ask: do you have windows already installed?
<JohnWittle> cheese: that is my area of expertise!
<JohnWittle> what is your trouble
<Shihan> i did like kdevelop prior to kde 4.x... but eclipse and netbeans aint bad for an ide
<tombee> I'm not a fan of netbeans :)
<cheese> JohnWittle: YAY!
<Yahovah> ExElNeT: It's really almost an identical kernel to the desktop.
<tombee> Has anyone tried this 'anjuta' ?
<lasbuntu> is there a keyboard command to change workspace?
<Terabyte> how do i restart x?
<Shihan> last time i tried anjute it felt a little ... undeveloped
<cheese> JohnWhittle: The issue I'm working on is getting my torrent time scheduling happening, so my torrent box only downloads during certain hours.
<lasbuntu> thanksterabyte: ctrl-alt-backspace
<nnull> nup, gedit is nice tho :)
<lasbuntu> ack, run-together
<cheese> At the moment I am using Torrentflux, which is lovely for queuing torrents from my work, but no good for keeping my peak/offpeak quota in check.
<cheese> suggestions for a replacement client?
<Terabyte> lasbutu that logged me off
<nnull> anyone using handbrake?
<cheese> I'm told rtorrent does it, but the interface has me completely stumped
<LSD|Ninja> cheese: rtorrent sucks at it
<Steven2> ooh
<UnknownUser57> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LSD|Ninja> uTorrent has the best scheduler I've ever seen but it's graphical and you need wine for it
<lasbuntu> hrrm, that's what I was told
<cheese> Yep, I have utorrent installed
<Frxstrem> What is Mythbuntu?
<Shihan> yeah, utorrent was pretty sweet
<cheese> did that one yesterday, but had extreme difficulties getting a save location working
<LSD|Ninja> Frxstrem: ubuntu with mythtv
<Terabyte> Yahovah, that didn't work
<chanux> Frxstrem: ubuntu for myth TV
<Frxstrem> What is mythtv?
<Terabyte> i still have 800x600 displayed in the list of resolutions
<eli_> Mythbuntu is a wonderful thing
<eli_> Home DVR
<LSD|Ninja> uTorrent's scheduler and RSS downlader are the only two features it has worth a damn. No other client I've tried does those two things nearly as well
<cheese> the program loads nicely, works nicely, but I think it isn't saving the incoming data as it keeps saying things like 'Died: Access Denied'
<giganto> hmm... my audacious is unable to play any audio files
<katud_rey> anyone in here into pure DYNE? message me. thanks
<katud_rey> anyone in here into pure DYNE? message me. thanks
<giganto> i changed it between alsamixer and oss and nothing worked
<cheese> Utorrent is what we used on the boyfriend's vista machine until I convinced him to let me set up my old box with a big fat drive in it attached to his large television.
<kern> ikonia i did the du -h /media/disk-1 (the partition with the old filesystem) but it seems to cut off some of the output is there a way to save the output to a file?
<Shihan> i dont get how X can even be working properly without a config file...
<eli_> Remember Utoorent had a "linux clinet" and I directed you to install wine
<cheese> i installed torrentflux and immediately broke our peak download quota
<giganto> any help guys?
<LSD|Ninja> cheese: have you tried enabling the wine hacks in the preferences?
<cheese> (HE did, not me.  bah)
<cheese> LSD|Ninja: forgive me, I am extremely lax when it comes to learning the linux jargon.  Are you talking about the small script required when installing utorrent with wine?  If so, yes, I followed the installation instructions to the letter.  The little ~9 line script is working
<LSD|Ninja> cheese: nonono, in uTorrent's advanced preferences (I forget where exactly, I don't have it handy) there's an option to enable some wine hacks
<cheese> orly!
<cheese> please hold while I investigate then :)
<LSD|Ninja> I don't know if they'll help but it's worth a try
<giganto> hmm ... audacious can't work with skype at the same time, or rather hardware doesn't support multiple access to it ??
<giganto> as in it doesn't allow multiple programs to access the hardware?
<lasbuntu> bah, how do I make a panel "always on current workspace"?
<cheese> alas, I found no references to wine in the Advanced tab
<cheese> it seems that utorrent most definitely works with ubuntu though, yes?
<cheese> There should be more documentation somewhere that I should read before I become too drunk on this lovely wine and not-so-lovely nailpolish fumes.
<LSD|Ninja> cheese: somewhere in the prefs is a whole bunch of options like "flush.diskio: 1" or whatever. It;'s in there
<LSD|Ninja> cheese: what version of uTorrent are you using, the latest from their site (1.8.2 or somehting)
<cheese> I'm using version 1.8.1, which should be the latest
<Terabyte> Hey i'm still suck wit this resolution problem, i'm on virtual box and i can only get 800x600 resolution
<cheese> (I only began this adventure last night)
<Shortguy109> Hey guys. Does anyone know how to get sound working on a Dell Inspiron 1525? It came with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<Shortguy109> It is fully up to date.
<Cannon> http://pastebin.com/d6a5681c2 <<< could somebody tell me what I am doing wrong please?
<LSD|Ninja> Shortguy109: what did you do to break it?
<f00fyf00f3rz> rafting: still there?
<Shortguy109> LSD|Ninja: Just upgraded to the new kernel in the repos. Using an older kernel solves the problem.
<Yahovah> Cannon: /mnt/Downloads doesn't exist.
<Shihan> theres gotta be some place i can configure and X display option?
<jrib> Shortguy109: you need to create the mark point first.  mkdir /mnt/Downloads
<cheese> Also, it might be worth noting that the error I'm getting when trying to download torrents is 'Error: Access Denied' despite the torrents in question running well for about 60 seconds prior to the error occuring.
<f00fyf00f3rz> rafting: it should install its own partition. let me ask: do you have windows already installed?
<Cannon> i know Yahovah ... how do I mount it?
<Yahovah> Cannon: sudo mkdir /mnt/Downloads
<Cannon> k
<LSD|Ninja> cheese: As I said, I don't know if the wine hacks would solve the problem but it can't hurt to try anyway
<cheese> aye aye, capt'n LSD|Ninja!
<UnknownUser57> Here is what I do to get an internet connection which is correct,however I don't and don't know why ( dhcp is working on the router ) ,commands used http://paste.ubuntu.com/81431/ .Suggestions ?
<kiru> are there any dvb-t cards that are supported by ubuntu?
<Cannon> Yahovah: you are a star! :D
<LjL> kiru: sure, there are a lot
<LjL> !tv | kiru
<ubottu> kiru: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Shortguy109> LSD|Ninja: I heard this was a common problem, and was wondering if there was a fix available.
<kbrooks> OK
<thiago_> Olá. Gostaria de saber se alguém pode me ajudar: sou novo com o Ubuntu e minha placa de som não está sendo reconhecida. O q faço
<cheese> No habla espanol!  English only, dude
<macjason0606> guys .. i uninstalled dolphin .. i can't seem to find any other file manager .. is there any ?
<thiago_> Can anyone help me... A am a new user of Ubuntu.
<cheese> Thiago_: what can we help you with today? :)
<eli_> any nvidia experts?
<thiago_> My sound card is not being recognized by the system. What should I do
<asdfiest> but can gparted be run on windows or only on linux?
<Shortguy109> thiago_: Dell Inspiron?
<kbrooks> asdfiest, any OS with the live cd
<thiago_> Cheese... Can you help me with this problem
<Ohkie> hi. has anybody got any hints for connecting to a printer thats on a windows network through samba. i seem to have everything working - i even see the printer spool on the windows box - but nothing ever prints.
<Terabyte> how can you run something in 'sudo' mode when not on the prompt?
<cheese> thiago_: I am not very experienced, but I can try.  What sort of computer are you using?
<Terabyte> i have a .run file i need to run with privilages, but i'm fed up of having to get a command prompt out everytime
<thiago_> A Getway Laptop
<kern> when im using the command in a terminal du -h /media/disk-1 the output gives too much information so that when i scroll up i cannot view all of it.. how can i save to output to a text file or something?
<jrib> kern: just pipe to less: COMMAND | less
<dimedo> sometimes my amarok (which is set to start with my x session) complains about dcop server. this only happens one of ten startups. any idea how to fix this?
<kiru> i have downloaded some stuff with torrent. now i have a bunch of files named smth.r01 till smth.r49
<jrib> Terabyte: what exactly is the .run file for?
<kiru> how to i make the stuff out of it?
<jrib> !rar > kiru
<ubottu> kiru, please see my private message
<UnknownUser57> Here is what I do to get an internet connection which is correct,however I don't know why I can't access the internet( dhcp is working on the router ) ,commands used http://paste.ubuntu.com/81431/ .Suggestions ?
<erUSUL> kiru: unrar it
<jrib> kiru: extract the first one
<kiru> aha
<Terabyte> jrib it's an executable and i need to run it only i don't have privalages i could open a command prompt, but i'm doing this freqently and finding the locations opening the prompt cding and all for a sudo command when the should be one there in the GUI is stupid
<jrib> Terabyte: you managed to write some long response and not answer my question.  You're doing something wrong if you are doing this frequently
<thiago_> Please. Can anyone help me: how do I get my sound card to be recognized by the Ubuntu
<eli_> chmod +x (file) as root
<Terabyte> jrib there are lots of situations when you are setting up a system that you need to be in privaliged mode
<kiru> wow, it works
<Terabyte> and so frequently encountering the need to use sudo commands
<kiru> now i have a file called .bundle
<kiru> what can i do with it?
<n2diy> thiago_, do you know which sound card you have?
<Terabyte> jrib, is there a way to do it or not? in kde on mandriva theres a "open a terminal here" which saves some time
<dual> I'm making a wiimote software in python, but is there a way to emulate mouse movements in Linux/Ubuntu?
<lex> Hi all
<thiago_> No
<Terabyte> jrib in ubuntu there is no such thing
<eli_> you can drag the file into the terminal and it will past the path
<jrib> Terabyte: nope.  You are doing something wrong honestly if you're doing that often.  If you need to run a series of commands as sudo, then use 'sudo -i'.  But you shouldn't be executing random .run files every minute
<erUSUL> Terabyte: there is a nautilus extension
<Codedrunk_home> Terabyte, gksudo (program or script)
<n2diy> thiago_, ok, go to a command prompt, and enter dmesg, and see if you can find it there?
<jrib> Terabyte: you can install nautilus-open-terminal to get that
<maximilian-schro> hi everybody. i have got a ati radeon 9200 and iwant to use the video-in port. does anybody know how to do this?
<thiago_> OK
<Terabyte> jrib not every minute, just every now and then, but because of the environment and equip i'm working with it takes a good 2 minutes to do stuff like that
<eli_> is the bttv module loaded?
<Terabyte> Codedrunk_home thanks erUSUL thanks
<erUSUL> Terabyte: but jrib is right you shouldn't need to be running random binary files as root that often
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone help me  , I have a problem with my boot thing
<cheese> For the regulars in this #, are most of the questions hardware related?
<cheese> elmnas: 'boot thing'?
<Elmnas> I explain
<jrib> Terabyte: if you answer my original question about what .run this is, maybe we can tell you if there is a better way
<Terabyte> jrib no but i need to install "extensions" for my virtual machine in ubuntu on virtualbox... and that requires me to do it
<jrib> Terabyte: sure, one time.
<UnknownUser57> Here is what I do to get an internet connection which is correct,however I don't know why I can't access the internet( dhcp is working on the router ) ,commands used http://paste.ubuntu.com/81431/ .Suggestions ?
<Elmnas> the thing Is i have installed ubuntu and windows xp, and , I have restalled windows xp so the boot loader doesnt work
<Elmnas> how do I reconfigure it from windows?
<rue37473> !fixgrub | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Terabyte> jrib, yes one time.. and one time for other installations, and another installation, and another modification, i'm installing my system. when it's running i don't expect to do it
<Elmnas> ok
 * Muskie sighs
<Muskie> ARGH
<Muskie> bloody SAA7134 DVB chipset..
<chfwiggum> Shortguy109: still have the prob?
<eli_> you have to rerun the grub setup
<azlon> hello, i just got my new netbook with ubuntu and i want to isntall basic software on it
<jrib> Terabyte: you mean you have several installations so you have to install the extensions several times?
<azlon> i know i need to do apt-get, but how do i know what programs to look for?
<Shortguy109> chfwiggum: Yep. The forums give a million solutions. Don't know which actually applies.
<Terabyte> jrib correct
<cheese> azlon: ask google, really
<chfwiggum> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04/Issues/No_Sound_After_Distribution_Upgrade
<azlon> like i want the codecs for DivX and XviD
<chfwiggum> try that
<Terabyte> jrib and it's not the nicest environment to have to do this on
<cheese> what sort of programs do you want?
<Muskie> azlon: try add-remove. it mkaes apt-get a lot more userfriendly
<azlon> cool, thanks
<testlin> Greetings everyone. I have issues with installing ubuntu on raid 1 on IDE drives. I used /boot, /var, /home and / as separate raid devices, and when the installation finishes, it didnt come up. In rescue mode, I was not able to execute the command grub. It showed error opening terminal: xterm
<cheese> azlon: you can use add-remove, taht will help a lot
<Shortguy109> chfwiggum: I'm reading that at the moment actually. :D Thanks
<kern> jrib after i use the command | less can i save the output to a file somehow?
<thiago_>  /join # n2diy
<Muskie> you want the codecs and stuff?
<Terabyte> jrib but in general, how can i execute something in sudo mode from the gui without going into the command prompt and doin git
<jrib> Terabyte: is this virtualbox?  There's probably a better way to clone one installation after it already has extensions installed
<eli_> I accidently removed libc almost broke my system
<Terabyte> jrib it's the same thing, one way is quicker.
<lex> I have these newbe questions about linux and especially Ubuntu. It involves compiling e.d would someone be so kind to help me?
<cheese> azlon: if the codecs for divx and xvid are import, perhaps VLC media player is what you want
<thiago_> I am sorry for the ignorance... I can find it. I think is Intel
<maximilian-schro> hi. does anybody know how to enable my s-video in for ati radeon 9200!?
<onx> Terabyte, alt-f2, gksudo stuff
<eli_> get tvtime
<Terabyte> onx thanks
<Muskie> grab the restricted drivers if you're using an ATI or Nvidia card, grab the restricted sources mirrors too. you want to set your mirrors up for universe, multiverse and restricted
<bojtel> hello I have trouble getting fullscreen on youtube, any1 knows what wrong =
<jrib> kern: hmm.  good question.  Probably somehow, but I don't know how.  You can save output from a command to a file like this: COMMAND > /path/to/file
<Muskie> then use add/remove to browse through the available software for stuff you want
<cheese> bojtel: Yes, you are using youtube.  Stop using youtube ;)
<Muskie> boj: might be a flash plugin error. what browser are you using, and what version of flash?
<cheese> upgrade your version of flash.
<kern> jrib thanks worked nicely
<azlon> cheese: VLC would be a great start because it does all the basics, but eventually i want to get boxee or xbmc working on here
<Muskie> az; if you want media centre stuff, try mythtv
<cheese> I've never heard of anyone using boxee or xmbc before.  What do they do that vlc doesn't?
<testlin> I have issues with installing ubuntu on raid 1 on IDE drives. I used /boot, /var, /home and / as separate raid devices, and when the installation finishes, it didnt come up. In rescue mode, I was not able to execute the command grub. It showed error opening terminal: xterm . Any help is greatly appreciated.
<azlon> Muskie: this is just a little dell mini 9, im not going to use it for  full media center
<UnknownUser57> I'm trying to to get an internet connection by doing the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/81431/,however I don't know why I can't access the internet( dhcp is working on the router ) ,Suggestions ?
<bojtel> Muskie: flash version 10 and the latest firefox
<Guest46729> I am editing menus in ubuntu 8.10  and you cant highlight multiple items and drag them it leaves both copies etc etc.  Is there a better way
<Elmoro> I like use Ubuntu ... I do not know to use that Operating System
<azlon> cheese: check out http://www.boxee.org  ... its basically like MCE, but way better
<Shortguy109> chfwiggum: cd cd /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/hda just states that there is no file or directory.
<nord_> hey guys, I enabled graph effects in kde 4.1 and now all I see is black screen. Know where I can disable it now?
<Elmoro> gob job, for all
<Shortguy109> Sorry, one "cd".
<cheese> azlon: looking now :)
<cheese> oh, it's one of those super-gui messes!
<deepfriedsquirre> Ubuntu LiveUSB is horribly slow without the toram parameter, which takes a fix and doesn't work with the persist parameter. Would a default Ubuntu install be faster? How much?
<deepfriedsquirre> cheese: good nick
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<deepfriedsquirre> Goodday, sir.
<azlon> cheese: yeah, but i think its pretty powerful
<ExElNeT> Yahovah: well what should i say... NEVER trust an installer... the installer didnt add the initrd to the menu.lst... what a stupid error... and i didnt see it up to now...
<azlon> cheese: social media player type thing
<cheese> deepfriedsquirre: loving your nick, too.  Only just got back from England, discovered squrirels and did not want to leave.  Mmm, squirrel.
<cheese> azlon: 'social'?  If I wanted social, I'd go outside!
<Guest46729> how do u change the font on a gnome panel
<Muskie> can boxee work off TV-Cards?
<nord_> hey guys, I enabled graph effects in kde 4.1 and now all I see is black screen. Know where I can disable it now?
<cheese> Boxee won't be installed on my machine ;)
<Guest46729> color that is
<azlon> cheese: outside sucks (im in kuwait)
<ExElNeT> Yahovah: thanks for your help
<cheese> azlon: outside here is excellent, I'm in Australia.
<azlon> Muskie: yeah
<chfwiggum> Shortguy109: r u sure thats ur kernel version? do ls /lib/module
<deepfriedsquirre> cheese: lol, cheers (B). Where did you go, where are you from?
<ActionParsnip> What is the syntax for commands to supress error outputs of commands, like find
<Shortguy109> Nope. I'm running 2.6.24.22
<cheese> (But still cursed with Teh Geek, so inside anyway)
<Shortguy109> Used that in the directory names and it works. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> something like %2 < /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> or something
<UnknownUser57> I'm trying to to get an internet connection by doing the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/81431/,however I don't know why I can't access the internet( dhcp is working on the router ) ,Suggestions ? ( wireless )
<dexter> How do i configure Evolution to work with 2 email accounts ?
<azlon> Muskie: i have some boxee invites if you want one
<Muskie> azlon: so it's basically a fork off MythTV with a social netowrking system attatched
<jrib> ActionParsnip: 2> /dev/null
<cheese> deepfriedsquirre: Around the London and Kent areas, then on to france and spain.  I'm from Australia, my boyfriend is from London.
<ActionParsnip> jrib: awesome, cheers man
<ActionParsnip> jrib: do i just put that after the command?
<cheese> We both live here in Brisbane and are currently battling humidity so fierce that we're saving desperately to move back to the UK before next summer.  Australia is the punishment island :(
<deepfriedsquirre> Hehe I see
<Muskie> not to mention the INTERNET CENSORSHIP *dun dun DUUUUN*
<jrib> ActionParsnip: yes
<Muskie> but we won't get into that
<Shihan> anyone on 8.10, what X server is running on your machine?
<eli_> default by a sole vpn
<Maizcul1> Muskie: Teh tubez must be free'd!
<Shortguy109> chfwiggum: Let's pray the sound card works when I reboot. Wish me luck. ;)
<bojtel> tried doing a reinstallation still doesnt work
<lasbuntu> hrrm, does anyone know of A package in 8.10 for an mp3 player?
<chfwiggum> lol gl
<cheese> I managed to purchase an air conditioner with funds from selling smelly socks to perverts last month, but now we need another one.  This building is so hot that we're convinced our neighbors have a hydroponic lab set up in the ceiling cavity.
<ActionParsnip> jrib: i just tried 'find / -name *.png | grep pid 2> /dev/null' and got error outputs. is that the correct syntax?
<eli_> totem?
<UnknownUser57> I'm trying to to get an internet connection by doing the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/81431/,however I don't know why I can't access the internet( dhcp is working on the router ) ,Suggestions ? ( wireless )basic stuff really
<jrib> ActionParsnip: your redirecting grep, not find there
<jrib> you're
<[c0re]> anyone here who use grub2 with gfxmenu?
<Shihan> maybe im the only person using 8.10? ;)
<jrib> Shihan: probably!
<n2diy> The sound "card" on my mother board is listed as an isapnp device, I suppose I should enable pnp support in bios to use it?
<gofg> When I click on Desktop 2 (in the bottom right on the toolbar), nothing happens and it would appear to be "greyed out" so to speak
<ActionParsnip> jrib: ahh, i got it. awesome dude :)
<incepator__> I use 8.10
<amanulla> hello
<gofg> what do i do?
<aitd> UnknownUser57: looked at the paste bin... no clue here about why it is not working for you
<macjason0607> guys .. say a xterm window pops up full screen al lthe time .. how do i make it so it comes pops up with the size i want everytime
<amanulla> i need a link for viewing unix source code can any pls provide me
<Ian_Corne> unix source code as in kernel source?
<Shihan> ahh, not important, its nearly 4am here, i think i've battled with 8.10 to know its just not worth moving to from 8.04
<Shortguy109> chfwiggum: It worked. Thanks a bunch for your support. :D
<chfwiggum> Shortguy109: welcome, glad it works
<amanulla> Ian_Corne:yes
<bojtel> anyone having problems with flash on youtubE ?
<aitd> amanulla: http://www.unix.com/news-links-events-announcements/9380-browsing-unix-source-code-via-web.html
<matreya6> Is it possible to install grub into the MBR of a non-partitioned HDD?
<amanulla> Ian_Corne:i need if first starting unix kernal code if available
<UnknownUser57> aitd:Thanks anyway
<amanulla> aitd:ok thank u i will check it
<deepfriedsquirre> Are default installations to USB flash drives faster to run than LiveUSB installs?
<ActionParsnip> macjason0607: http://linux.die.net/man/1/xterm check the -Sccn option
<aitd> UnknownUser57: np... looks similar to a version I used some time back. No obvious problems
<[c0re]> jrib, do you know where to get support for grub2?
<amanulla> aitd:can i find linux first kernal code
<onx> cheese, that sock thing sure is a metaphor? i'm starting to lose faith in humanity...
<amanulla> i mean open source code
<ActionParsnip> macjason0607: if you look below it theres the %geom option
<davelbarton> OK, trying to restart a conversation that started yesterday and I had to leave: I have installed VirtualBox and, to a first order position, have it working (with shared folders, even).  However, I now cannot read USB disks 0N THE LINUX HOST.  Even when VirtualBox is not operating, I cannot read USB disks from the linux hosts.  I have tested 3 separate disks, and it still does not work.  I have added the magic line to fstab, I have made 
<jrib> [c0re]: tried the grub channel?
<[c0re]> jrib, no
<n2diy> amanulla, try linux.org
<Maizcul1> Hmm... I dislike being such a n00b.
<Ohkie> hi. has anybody got any hints for connecting to a printer thats on a windows network through samba. i seem to have everything working - i even see the printer spool on the windows box - but nothing ever prints.
<Gerinych> hey guys, im trying to extract an exe file, but it gives me a n error saying "unsupported method". Is there anything better than Ubuntu's built-in archive manager?
<davelbarton> Yeah, well,  we;re all newbies sometime.
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: can you manually mount the device?
<UnknownUser57> aitd:It seem to have worked now .. odd
<aruiz> s.es
<aruiz> oops
<davelbarton> ActionParsnip, no I cannot.  A mount point does exist: /media/disk.
<cheese> onx: sorry, it's all horribly true.  at $30USD a pair, plus shipping, I paid for a brand new shiny portable air conditioner.
<bojtel> can anyone please help me , cant play fullscreen on youtube !?
<deepfriedsquirre> Are default installations to USB flash drives faster to run than LiveUSB installs?
<aitd> UnknownUser57: interesting.... did you reboot or did it just start working?
<cheese> bojtel: have you tried reinstalling your flash plugin?
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: sudo mkdir /media/disk
<asdfiest> Can I resize a harddrive from ubuntu without doing anything else? like I have now a Vista with 120GB and I want to make it 60/60 or 80/40 win/ubuntu , can i resuize that later from linux?
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: the mount point needs to exist
<sergiu> hi
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: mount will not attempt to create the folder for you
<davelbarton> ActionParsnip, I made sure the mount point *does* exist.
<bojtel> cheese: yes tried that already didnt work
<sergiu> i have installed totem-xine but still can't play mp3..
<DavidCanarias> hi
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: whats the output of ls -la /media/disk
<cheese> bojtel: has it EVER worked on full screen for you on that computer?  Did it stop working or has it never worked?
<hendrasaputra> sergiu: have you installed codecs?
<spanky> I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and I cant seem to mount my NTFS volume as I did in 8.04....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/81444/
<onx> bojtel, are you using adobe flash, or the free one (i forget the name)?
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone know what this error means why I burn a DVD please? "too many audio packets in the buffer"
<bojtel> onx: adobe flash 10
<ActionParsnip> gnash | onx bojtel
<UnknownUser57> aitd:I redid all the commands exactly without restarting ,I'm just glad it was solved without any further problems :)
<davelbarton> ActionParsnip, as follows:  ls -al /media/disk
<davelbarton> total 8
<davelbarton> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-12-05 16:37 .
<davelbarton> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2008-12-06 10:56 ..
<bojtel> action: huh?
<FloodBot1> davelbarton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sergiu> ﻿hendrasaputra, in ubuntu 7.10 i always installs the totem-xine and after this was able to play anything .. in ubuntu 8.04 i have done the same and can't play mp3 ..
<aitd> UnknownUser57: good deal
<Muskie> DavidCanarias: wjhat program are you using to burn?
<onx> bojtel, that's the free flash
<deepfriedsquirre> dee;
<onx> thanks ActionParsnip
<deepfriedsquirre> deep
<deepfriedsquirre> sorry
<sergiu> with totem-xine was installed libavcodec1d libavutil1d libgsm1 libmad0 libmodplug0c2 libmpcdec3
<sergiu>   libpostproc1d libxcb-shape0 libxcb-shm0 libxcb-xv0 libxine1 libxine1-bin
<sergiu>   libxine1-console libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-misc-plugins libxine1-plugins
<sergiu>   libxine1-x libxvmc1 totem-xine
<deepfriedsquirre> I meant to do a search
<FloodBot1> sergiu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: you could remove the mount point and recreate it
<sergiu> ups, sorry
<onx> cheese, i won't even ask how you found out there's a market for that
<bojtel> onx : oh but adobe is also free so..
<davelbarton> I suppose.
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: make sure nothing is in the folder, and that the point is not in use
<onx> bojtel, also see cheese's question, did it ever run on this machine?
<davelbarton> I'll try it and let you know how it goes.
<Gerinych> nvm, found PeaZip
<spanky> Anyone seen this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/81444/
<cheese> onx: who cares, it works.  Anything to save me from being yelled at by greedy customers in retail.
<spanky> trying to mount NTFS volume on dual boot machine and it doesnt work
<hendrasaputra> sergiu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cheese> wear socks, get paid.  No rude or strange stuff other than the thought that some strange person is doing some unknown to my old socks.
<sergiu> update: i have removed with synaptic totem-gstramer and now can play mp3
<chfwiggum> spanky: ntfs-3g insalled?
<ActionParsnip> spanky: i wouldnt have spaces in the mount point name
<bojtel> onx: just saw that gnash was installed
<davelbarton> Nope, not there.
<sergiu> )
<bojtel> onx: maybe its not such a good thing running both?
<onx> cheese, i think i could live with that as well. seriously considering it... :P
<chfwiggum> ActionParsnip: :)
<spanky> chfwiggum, I will check
<ActionParsnip> chfwiggum: lo
<onx> bojtel, not at all
<davelbarton> I have deleted and re-created the mount point.
<chfwiggum> spanky: check what ActionParsnip  said
<cheese> onx: hey, why the hell not.  The only thing that irritates me is the trips to the post office.
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: can i see your mount command please?
<magnetron> hi, how do i list all the files from a particular deb package?
<sergiu> ﻿hendrasaputra i think that ubuntu 7.10 before to install totem-xine were removing totem-gstraimer.)
<onx> cheese, there's so much demand? :O
<davelbarton> mount /media/disk/
<spanky> ActionParsnip, ? where do I check that?
<davelbarton> Very simple, ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: what /dev/ are you mounting?
<hendrasaputra> sergiu: did you try the command I paste to you? it will install mp3, dvd, quicktime and windows fonts I think
<hendrasaputra> sergiu: you are using 8.04 right?
<sergiu> ﻿hendrasaputra yes
<davelbarton> /dev/sdb
<davelbarton> Sorry, /dev/sdb1
<aboSamoor> I upgraded from 8.04, the network manager now is not working with wired devices, I got this message "device unmanaged" ?
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: what filesystem is it formatted?
<spanky> chfwiggum, I used ntfs-config and its all set now
<wolfspirit> anyone here use the sparc version of ubuntu?  if so can you detest to how well it runs and if you had an major complications?
<cQ> i play movie.avi using totem movie player..it not load subtitle.srt how to make it load subtitle??
<spanky> tx
<cQ> i play movie.avi using totem movie player..it not load subtitle.srt how to make it load subtitle??i already located subtitle.srt in same folder
<spanky> yall
<chfwiggum> spanky: welcome
<wolfspirit> cQ: in my opinion vlc is a better media player and it will load your subtitles automatically
<Rovanion> cq, get VLC
<cQ> ok..download it now
<wolfspirit> cQ: it's in the repos...
<ActionParsnip> cQ: vlc handles subtitles well, as does mplayer
<ActionParsnip> cQ: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: try: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o users,exec,rw,umask=000
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: i'll let autodetect read the type, you can add a -t option if it gets shirty
<bork> When running 'apt-get dist-upgrade -s', (hardy -> intrepid) I get the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libsasl2-2". The update-manager graphical tool doesn't work either, possibly for the same reason. 'apt-get install libsasl2-2' fails with the same error. Ideas? (output of apt-get dist-upgrade -s @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/81448/)
<Mazzu> ciao a tutti
<jrib> bork: that's not how you upgrade
<ActionParsnip> bork: you could remove that package and try again, OR
<bork> jrib: what would you suggest?
<chfwiggum> bork: he Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<ActionParsnip> bork: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<davelbarton> I beg your pardon, ActionParsnip.  A sudden bathroom break.  Looking back...
<lex> Could someone help me with kernel questions?
<Steven2> hm
<jrib> !upgrade > bork
<ubottu> bork, please see my private message
<bork> jrib: I tried update-manager, it didn't work either
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o users,exec,rw,umask=000
<sjovan> bork: system--->admin--->update manager. just click upgrade
<jrib> bork: but you used dist-upgrade first?
<cQ> can any1 tell me how to install metasploit framework-3.2.tar.gz..i already untar it..i ran command ./configure but not work.also cant "make" and "sudo make install".how to fix??
<chfwiggum> !upgrade >chfwiggum
<ubottu> chfwiggum, please see my private message
<bork> jrib: no, I didn't try dist-upgrade, since it told me it would fail
<ActionParsnip> cQ: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cQ> i try
<wesley> By compiling NL local from kde4 i got cmake errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/81451/
<sjovan> cQ: are you in the folder that you untared?
<ActionParsnip> !info metasploit-framework
<ubottu> Package metasploit-framework does not exist in intrepid
<sergiu> what are the hardy proposed packages?
<jrib> bork: what happened with update-mananger?
<davelbarton> ActionParsnip, it does not mount, and I get a message: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist.
<sjovan> bork: did you se my msg?
<davelbarton> I have an interesting observation, though:
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: then run sudo fdisk -l to verify
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help me please as the following error appears when I burned a DVD: too many audio packets in the buffer. Thks for any advice
<davelbarton> When I bring up a disk browser, it shows the drive without an eject button beside it.
<Muskie> DavidCanarias: what program are you using?
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: try burning slower
<bork> jrib: Cound not install the upgrades. "The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)."
<bork> jrib: is what update-manager fails with
<Orhe> lala
<davelbarton> ActionParsnip the results (short enough, I think, I can paste them without going to a paste):
<davelbarton> fdisk -l
<davelbarton> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<davelbarton> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<davelbarton> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<davelbarton> Disk identifier: 0x89f2d762
<FloodBot1> davelbarton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davelbarton>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<say_wha> hey all. how can i force ubuntu to reinstall all my devices? (like reinstall, but without the disk and without erasing personal files)?
<jrib> bork: what happens when you run it again?
<bork> jrib: the same thing (I just ran it for a second time to check)
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: please use pastebin in future, flooding is a no no
<Maizcul1> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<davelbarton> Yeah, I hoped it was small enough.
<davelbarton> I was wrong.
<cedric30> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> !paste | davelbarton
<ubottu> davelbarton: please see above
<jrib> bork: ok.  Are your sources hardy atm?
<bork> jrib: no
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: if its more than 2 lines, pastebin
<davelbarton> Thanks, I see it, ubottu.
<jrib> bork: make them hardy
<psypher246> hello all desperate help needed, i'm at work and the latest ubuntu update have broken my network connection, i loose complete connectivity via LAN every 2 mins for almost 30secs
<lex> Sorry to bother but I need some help with kernel compilation in general. Getting quite desperate already :-)
<Steven2> hm
<B|ackPanther> I am trying to set up tomcat in eclipse and i realise there is no  /conf/server.xml file.Is there something wrong with my installation ?
<bork> jrib: mmk
<darkwizzard> hello.I get this error from nm-applet 0.7 when trying to add my pppoe connection
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | lex
<ubottu> lex: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<darkwizzard> Adding connection failed: Invalid connection: '(null)' / 'connection setting not found' invalid: 1.
<DavidCanarias> Muskie: I was using Brasero to burn
<darkwizzard> why ?
<say_wha> how do i reinstall hardware without reinstalling the OS?
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: I don't remember Brasero giving me any burning speed options!!
<hendrasaputra> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Stavros1> hello
<lex> Thanks ubottu :-)
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: read the screen carefully, the default option is AUTO, set it to as slow as you can
<Stavros1> my server sends email to some user accounts, how can I have that sent to some other email address?
<hendrasaputra> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: Thks I will check now and come back to you OK?
<bork> jrib: and now?
<lex> ubottu: I'm afraid the question is more speciffic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> bork: update-manager will probably say the same, but check
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: i may not be in here but ask anyhoo
<phazeee> i was just messing around with screen resolution and font sizes etc.. now it looks terrible anyone an idea how to reset this?
<wesley> zer redlandbackend
<wesley> CMake Error at cmake/modules/MacroEnsureOutOfSourceBuild.cmake:17 (MESSAGE):
<davelbarton> ActionParsnip, result now pasted in http://paste.ubuntu.com/81455/ .
<wesley>   kdelibs requires an out of source build.  Please create a separate build
<Biolunar> what is the name of the standard gnome document viewer? i want to watch a pdf file using a terminal.
<wesley>   directory and run 'cmake path_to_kdelibs [options]' there.
<wesley> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<FloodBot1> wesley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wesley>   CMakeLists.txt:72 (macro_ensure_out_of_source_build)
<ActionParsnip> Biolunar: gpdf, xpdf
<DavidCanarias> Action Parnsip: I check on Brasero and chose BURN AN IMAGE and it went to another screen which selected the disc and path t record but no options about speeds????
<say_wha> how do i reinstall hardware without reinstalling the OS?
<Stavros1> say_wha: what kind of hardware?
<wolfspirit> DavidCanarias: isn't there a properties button that defines that?
<say_wha> touchpad mouse, wireless, xserver, keyboard
<wesley> how can i solve this cmake error http://paste.ubuntu.com/81456/
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: click the burn button then the properties button and select the speed you want from burn speed.
<Maizcul1> !cmake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmake
<Biolunar> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871621
<DavidCanarias> wolfspirit: I opened Brasero and chose BURN AN IMAGE and no options at all about speed for burning
<ActionParsnip> !info xpdf | Biolunar
<ubottu> xpdf (source: xpdf): Portable Document Format (PDF) suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.02-1.4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<phazeee> asking again: i was just messing around with screen resolution and font sizes etc.. now it looks terrible anyone an idea how to reset this?
<wesley> man dont they know anything about cmake here ?
<ikonia> wesley: why are you trying to build kde from source
<max_> HELP !,  is somebody can explain me how it work to reinstall the grub from a live cd ?
<ikonia> wesley: it's in the repo, and packaged up
<ikonia> !grub > max_
<ubottu> max_, please see my private message
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: I'll put in a disc and see if this comes up. If you arent around thks for your help.
<ActionParsnip> !grub | max_
<ubottu> max_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wesley> yeah but i want to build the nl local
<Stavros1> my server notifies user accounts by email, how can I have that sent to some other email address?
<DavidCanarias> wolfspirit: I will check what ActionParsnip: said too OK
<ikonia> wesley: the nl-locale is packaged up also
<wesley> but not complete translated so i wanna build it from svn
<max_> that is not the point, i know how, but i need some detailled explaination
<cQ> ActionParsnip::i cant see what happen..i think it only remove old file..
<ikonia> max_: what don't you understand
<ikonia> wesley: then #kde is your friend
<sergiu> my gdm have wrong screen positition, the buttons like restart or quit are not visible ..
<asdfiest> Can I resize a harddrive from ubuntu without doing anything else? like I have now a Vista with 120GB and I want to make it 60/60 or 80/40 win/ubuntu , can i resuize that later from linux?
<Gerinych>  get a disk read error when im trying to boot windows xp. 5 minute research says that i  need to use checkdisk to repair the partition. any way to do it in ubuntu?
<wesley> (k)ubuntu is also a part of ubuntu
<ikonia> wesley: yes, no-one said it isn't
<sergiu> gdm login screen have not right screen place.
<sergiu> gg
<davelbarton> I'm going to reboot and see if that helps.  Back in a few.
<MFF-EL-BORI> hola
<ActionParsnip> asdfiest: you can with gparted in live cd
<rww> asdfiest: assuming you have enough free space on the existing partition, the existing partition doesn't have any errors, and the existing partition isn't too fragmented, yes, you can do it from Ubuntu setup, or the Ubuntu Live CD.
<bork> jrib: also fails, but I just realised I have some packages that need upgrading in hardy.. maybe if I upgrade in hardy, then try again to upgrade to intrepid after it will work
<bork> jrib: thanks
<psypher246> Hello all DESPERATE HELP NEEDED, i'm at work and the latest ubuntu update has broken my network connection, i loose complete connectivity via LAN every 2 mins for almost 30secs. just lost connectivity again
<ActionParsnip> asdfiest: make sure you backup all the stuff you need incase it breaks
<wesley> but trying get some help in the official ubuntu channel looks almost impossible
<dexter> I have installed ubuntu on a second partition of the same hdd. I am deleting the first partition, will grub get effected ?
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: wolfspirit: Well I did that: Opened Brasero, chose BURN AN IMAGE option, put in the path where to find the file and clicked burn as you said looking for the speed! No luck it just went ahead and is now burning the disc!!!! I didnt want to waste any more dvd's, but I will check and see if the same happens.  What exactly does this error mean, do you know? too many audio packets in the buffer
<ikonia> wesley: it's n not if you read the information
<BobPenguin> Hello there. I think I accidentally pressed something like the control key plus the num lock key or something. Now my numerical keypad is useless. Is there any combination of keys I can use to fix this?
<ikonia> wesley: howevever kde svn is nothing to do with ubuntu, the kde developers maintain it, so any problems should be delt with by them
<dual> I'm running a command which prints out a lot of crap into my terminal. How do I hide this, but still let the command do it's job?
<ikonia> dual: what command
<dexter> please can anyone help me ?
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: there are other apps, ive found using the detected speed to fail, i always use the slowest speed to ensure it works. im in no hurry and it helps for a successful burn
<wesley> #kde point you back to (k)ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ask | dexter
<ubottu> dexter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dual> ikonia: Now it's a xvkbd one
<ikonia> wesley: no it doesn't
<[c0re]> hey can anyone help me to install gfxmenu on grub2?
<dexter> ActionParsnip:  I have installed ubuntu on a second partition of the same hdd. I am deleting the first partition, will grub get effected ?
<ikonia> wesley: I am in #kde now
<ActionParsnip> wesley: they will if its not strictly kde based
<wesley> going try to copile kdenlive
<Gerinych> i get a disk read error when im trying to boot windows xp. 5 minute research says that i  need to use checkdisk to repair the partition. any way to do it in ubuntu?
<ikonia> wesley: join #kde
<ActionParsnip> dexter: depends where you wrote grub to. you can always reinstate it
<dual> ikonia: You told me it's not possible?
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: Which other apps could I use for this?
<ikonia> dual: no I didn't
<hendrasaputra> Gerinych: fsck /dev/<device_name>
<max_> my situation is that i have a dual boot usually, i accidentally install paragon boot manger witch messed up the grub and the mbr, so from the live cd i reinstall the grub like that; in command line grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, witch give me (hd0,2) so i put root (hd0,2), then  setup (hd0), and quit.  Now i have linux working but all the document folder, like;picture,video, my document etc are the one from my vista partition, how d
<max_> id that happend ?  and i can't see the ntfs partition yet and then i can't boot on vista, doesn't work.  but the grub is there like before .
<dual> ikonia: Ok, but do you know if it's possible to hide it?
<psypher246> i've tried 3 differnt netwokr pathc points and they all do the same thing, i have an eee running on those same links and no packet loss, everything was fine ubtil i ran updates today, problem started befoer i rebooted so i don't think it's a kernel bug. please anybody!
<ikonia> dual: 2>/dev/null ?
<hendrasaputra> Gerinych: what is your windows partition fs? ntfs or fat?
<Gerinych> hendrasaputra: ntfs
<f00fyf00f3rz> see you guys later
<psypher246> can't see anythign wrong in my logs, i'm running tail -f on dmesg, syslog, messages and kern.log
<dual> ikonia: I want to hide it from my terminal, because when running the command all the time, the cpu usage goes high because it must print all the crap in the terminal. I dont want it to.
<ActionParsnip> !burning | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Robert_C> could someone go into a private chat with me and help me load some windows based games on my system?
<ikonia> dual: the cpu will not be going high due to printing text to a terminal
<cheese> robert_C: how about windows then?
<ikonia> !wine > Robert_C
<ubottu> Robert_C, please see my private message
<dual> ikonia: Well. It prints hundreds of lines per second.
<ikonia> dual: so ?
<dual> ikonia: Shouldn't that take any cpu power?
<ikonia> dual: not much
<ActionParsnip> Robert_C: sudo apt-get install wine; wine /path/to/setup.exe
<max_> my situation is that i have a dual boot usually, i accidentally install paragon boot manger witch messed up the grub and the mbr, so from the live cd i reinstall the grub like that; in command line grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, witch give me (hd0,2) so i put root (hd0,2), then  setup (hd0), and quit.  Now i have linux working but all the document folder, like;picture,video, my document etc are the one from my vista partition, how d
<max_> id that happend ?  and i can't see the ntfs partition yet and then i can't boot on vista, doesn't work.  but the grub is there like before .
<ikonia> dual: use a rediret like "2>/dev/null"
<dual> ikonia: How?
<Steven2> neato
<ikonia> dual: I'm giving you an example
<marek_> hi is it possible to pair pc with phone via buetooth, and listen on pc music from phone - using pc as stereo headset?
<Gerinych> hendrasaputra: how do i find out my device's name
<dual> ikonia: Ok, thanks :)
<tony_> test
<Steven2> hi!
<LjL> marek_: uhm... i think i tried doing that once
<psypher246> lost connectivity again, so if anyone replied please say it again
<hendrasaputra> Gerinych: how many harddrive you have? usually its /dev/sda1
<marek_> LjL any how to ? what was the result?
<Steven2> hmm
<Gerinych> hendrasaputra, ok, got it
<DavidCanarias> When I load Firefox my web browser its very slow to come up. Is there any reason why?
<max_> my situation is that i have a dual boot usually, i accidentally install paragon boot manger witch messed up the grub and the mbr, so from the live cd i reinstall the grub like that; in command line grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, witch give me (hd0,2) so i put root (hd0,2), then  setup (hd0), and quit.  Now i have linux working but all the document folder, like;picture,video, my document etc are the one from my vista partition, how d
<max_> id that happend ?  and i can't see the ntfs partition yet and then i can't boot on vista, doesn't work.  but the grub is there like before .
<tony_> test
<Jaggernaut> Hi guys. I am new to Ubuntu Linux. By mistake I removed the panel up to the right that shows minimized programs, battery level/charger, Ubuntu update icon etc. And I don't know how to get it back? Anyone have an idea?
<grf> hi?
<ikonia> max_: ubuntu should not be looking at your windows partition for the "my documents" settings
<ikonia> max_: that is nothing to do with grub
<tombee> How can I test if iSight is working in Ubuntu?
<Gerinych> hendrasaputra, where do i get fsck.ntfs, i get an error while doing the fsck
<ikonia> Gerinych: I strongly suggest you don't fsck ntfs partitions
<rww> !test | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<LjL> marek_: i remember i investigated that a bit, but i can't remember anything else...
<Gerinych> ikonia: ok, how should i repair my partition then
<ikonia> Gerinych: use windows
<grf> hi all
<_21h_> hi all. how i can make sudo rm -rf / ?
<grf> i'm looking for emule in ubuntu.
<rww> Jaggernaut: do you have another panel down at the bottom? If so, right-click it and hit New Panel. Then, configure the new panel by right-clicking on it and hitting Properties. You can add the widgets back with right click -> Add to panel.
<Gerinych> ikonia: i can't, it's giving me disk read error when im trying to load it
<max_> ikonia,  well i dont understand what happend then, it was a fresh reinstall of ubuntu, so all the home folder was total empty and now full of the stuff from the vista partition, that weird,
<ikonia> _21h_: don't suggest that
<rww> !p2p | grf
<ubottu> grf: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<LjL> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<psypher246> guess i will have to format and load windows, i can't work like this, i need my pc to do network troubleshooting and i cannot even get on the network
<LjL> _21h_: think you're funny or what?
<rww> !eDonkey | grf
<ubottu> grf: eDonkey clients: aMule (GTK, stand-alone), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<psypher246> please can someone help
<wesley> Ktorrent ftw
<grf> what's the emule for ubuntu
<max_> ikonia, because i was wondering if it is not cause by what i enter, like  (hd0)  or maybe i should have put (hd0,2)
<Dabbu> vlc is not starting ?
<LjL> !info amule | grf
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1758 kB, installed size 4376 kB
<ikonia> max_: no, ubuntu takes no settings from grub
 * Zerg gone
<ActionParsnip> wesley: get the xul interface for it and you can manage torrents from anywhere
<grf> thank you very much! ubottu
<ActionParsnip> wesley: just forward port 8080 ;)
<_21h_> I NEED THIS
<_21h_> TROLLS
<ikonia> _21h_: say it again at your peril
<hendrasaputra> Gerinych: do you still have windows recovery cd?
<wesley> ActionParsnip that to techinall for me
<_21h_> I WANT THIS TO DELETE ALL DATA IN MY ROOT
<ActionParsnip> _21h_: ikonia is an admin, tread lightly
<LjL> !caps | _21h_
<ubottu> _21h_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> _21h_: then boot from the live CD and remove the file system
<Gerinych> hendrasaputra: i have vista's
<_21h_> eh
<ikonia> _21h_: you can't remove the file system while it's in use
<wesley> Can read ubottu also ?
<wesley> Can it think ?
<_21h_> in old versions i cat do this
<ikonia> _21h_: boot from a livecd, and remove the data, or partition
<ikonia> _21h_: old version means nothing
<_21h_> why in this not?
<ikonia> _21h_: any distro can do this
<hendrasaputra> Gerinych: you can try using vista recovery console and run chkdsk
<_21h_> i love old versions
<Gerinych> hendrasaputra: ok then, ill try
<ikonia> _21h_: there is no problem using a livecd on an old version
<_21h_> how to disable this stupid error?
<_21h_> i want to make it now
<LjL> _21h_: "man rm" will give you your answer, easily.
<ActionParsnip> _21h_: as long as the live system can read and modify ext3 partions (all garunteed with ubuntu) you can do it
<ikonia> _21h_: stop
<Dabbu> is there any other IP scanner like angry ip scanner ?
<_21h_> no live cd i have
<ikonia> _21h_: this will be your last warning
<ikonia> _21h_: use the livecd, and remove the data from your disk using the lvecd
<ikonia> livecd
<_21h_> no livecd
<ikonia> _21h_: you cannot remove the data while the disk is in use
<ActionParsnip> _21h_: you could even use a hoary cd to do it
<ikonia> _21h_: then get one
<_21h_> i have nothing
<ikonia> _21h_: you need to get one
<_21h_> i can i know
<ikonia> _21h_: then you can't do anything
<_21h_> but this version cant
<LjL> _21h_: "man rm".
<ActionParsnip> _21h_: then download one or even get gentoo minimal cd which will also achieve the same
<Jaggernaut> rww: Thanks for the answer! It did the job!!
<ikonia> _21h_: it's nothing to do with the version you can't delete data while it's in use (eg: your running ubuntu, so you can't delete it)
<exodus_ms> _21h_> Listen to what everyone is telling you
<_21h_> kernel recompiling will work fine
<eax> Hi :) So I have this bunch of files which are all owned by "root" are there any way I can make them ALL (There are 5 foldes and a couple of files + subfolders) owned by me instead?
<_21h_> thanks for help
<exodus_ms> chown
<_21h_> loosers
<ActionParsnip> _21h_: np man
<rww> Jaggernaut: Awesome. Glad I could help :D
<debclair> hi people, anyone had installed ubuntu 8.10 on hp mini note?
<psypher246> o now that 21H is gone  could someone please help me
<ActionParsnip> debclair: not me but im sure we can help with any specific issues you have
<CryptIce7> Is there a way to compile mysql on ubuntu?  Is this a good idea?  I had a suggestion to do apt-build, then run the .deb package.
<chfwiggum> psypher246: hi. maybe this helps
<vignesh> i installed kde4 over my existing ubuntu. now i see only kubuntu splash screen when my OS loads. how do i change that back to Ubuntu ?
<samhassell> eax: sudo chown user:group file -R
<chfwiggum> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833732&page=2
<eax> samhassell: Thanks a bunch :D
<samhassell> eax: the -R is for recursive changes
<WelshDragon> lol chfwiggum, fail =P
<Signius> is it possible to remove all the games in one command something like "apt-get remove group games" ?
<eax> samhassell: recursive?
<chfwiggum> WelshDragon: ? :)
<WelshDragon> <chfwiggum> psypher246: hi. maybe this helps
<WelshDragon> * psypher246 has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<WelshDragon> He quit straight after =P
<rww> vignesh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<samhassell> eax: it will make the change to all files within the directory you specify
<exodus_ms> sudo chmod 777 (or the permissions you want) / file_location
<eax> samhassell: Okay, thanks a lot :)
<chfwiggum> WelshDragon: hes desperate, will come back :)
<rww> !puregnome | alternatively, if you don't want kde4 at all any more
<ubottu> alternatively, if you don't want kde4 at all any more: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<samhassell> eax: np
<ActionParsnip> Signius: you could use dpkg -l | grep -i game and then grep / awk that to eventually cut out the package name, the -exec sudo apt-get remove {} \;
<vignesh> rww, thanks :)
<balrog_> anybody here i can pm about dual licensing between gpl and proprietary?
<balrog_> *questions
<rww> vignesh: let me know if that works; i think it should but someone the other day said it didn't (but their system was messed up anyway, which might have been why)
<ActionParsnip> Signius: or you can search synaptic for game and they  will all be shown
<elnomade> my situation is that i have a dual boot usually, i accidentally install paragon boot manger witch messed up the grub and the mbr, so from the live cd i reinstall the grub like that; in command line grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, witch give me (hd0,2) so i put root (hd0,2), then  setup (hd0), and quit.  Now i have linux working but all the document folder, like;picture,video, my document etc are the one from my vista partition, h
<elnomade> ow did that happend ?  and i can't see the ntfs partition yet and then i can't boot on vista, doesn't work.  but the grub is there like before .
<vignesh> rww, i will let u know after a reboot in two mins.
<pisecx> Hi all. Asus F8sn, web camera doesn't working. Ubuntu 8.10, 32-bit, google didn't help. What can I start with to investigate this problem?
<ActionParsnip> pisecx: lspci and lsusb
<Elmnas> hi guys I have a intel quad 2 processor which ubuntu dist will I use? is it gutsy gibbon?
<pisecx> ActionParsnip: What should I look for in the output?
<ActionParsnip> pisecx: one will identify the webcam, you can search for that
<Odd-rationale> Elmnas: the latest 8.10 Intrepid Ibex should do as well...
<ActionParsnip> pisecx: identifiers
<pisecx> ActionParsnip: ok, I see
<Elmnas> but does it support core?
<vignesh> rww, i still see the same kubuntu splash screen :-(
<Elmnas> I dont think it
<Odd-rationale> Elmnas: 64bit? yes.
<Elmnas> I mean intel quad 2
<rww> vignesh: when you did that reconfigure line, did it ask you whether you want gdm or kde?
<Elmnas> not 64 bit..
<Elmnas> I guess its gutsy gibbon
<Elmnas> but I cant find the latest rele
<cheese> is anyone here running utorrent with wine?
<cheese> I'm having some issues and require help
<vignesh> rww, yeah, i chose gdm
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: lsb_release -a | grep -i code
<psypher246> so no-one has ANY help for me?
<rww> vignesh: but it didn't work? meh, let's do it the long way, then.
<jrib> !helpme | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<chfwiggum> psypher246: try that : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833732&page=2
<revolution> Hi, need help I can't connect to the internet through my Linksys BEFSR41 router
<rue37473> Elmnas: gutsy gibbon is 7.10 (outdated). you better get 8.04 which has long term support or 8.10 (latest)
<rww> vignesh: what's the output of "cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager"?
<Odd-rationale> Elmnas: gutsy gibbon is an older realease that will be soon outdated an no longer supported...
<lodin__> #ubuntu-fr
<Elmnas> ok
<Elmnas> so which do you guys prefer?
<vignesh> rww, /usr/sbin/gdm
<Odd-rationale> Elmnas: 8.10 for sure :D
<rww> vignesh: okay. And what's the output of "ls /etc/rc2.d/*dm*"?
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: out of what?
<Elmnas> which ubuntu dist?
<vignesh> rww, /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm  /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm-kde4
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: gutsy for me
<Elmnas> ok ok
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: but im on intrepid right now
<Elmnas> actionparsnip can you link me plz
<Elmnas> ok ok
<Out_Cold>  hey guys.. i'm trying to compile.. but i think i'm missing some QT files maybe? when i go to 'make' i get a lot of errors.. in the Makefile it references "QINCLUDEDIR" and "QLIBDIR" of which both paths don't exist yet.. any ideas?
<rue37473> ActionParsnip: why gutsy and not hardy?
<tomcheng76> Elmnas: i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, i think 8.04 (hardy) is better
<Odd-rationale> Elmnas: you might want to read on how the ubuntu release cylces works...
<Elmnas> ok ok
<rww> vignesh: okay. issue this and it should fix it: "sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm-kde4 K99kdm-kde4"
<ActionParsnip> rue37473: it hard the xorg config tool which was wiped out in hardy :(
<Odd-rationale> !release | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<thirst> hi guys
<thirst> i got a dvd which I guess is encrypted. I tried opening it with xine/mplayer/vlc but doesnt open. It plays well on windows. any pointers?
<Odd-rationale> thirst: try install libdvdcss2 from the !medibuntu repo
<gfather> hello guys
<vignesh> rww, ok i issued that. can you please explain me those commands in words ? (i.e.) what you exactly did now ?
<gfather> how can i get contact with partner section ?
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu | thirst
<ubottu> thirst: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<psypher246> 226 packets transmitted, 171 received, 24% packet loss, time 225870ms
<psypher246> to my gateway!!
<Out_Cold> vignesh, sudo= admin privs,  mv = move, file a, to file b
<lodin__> join #ubuntu-fr
<chaosrl> can someone point me in the right direction for minimizing my intrepid install (a.k.a. uninstalling parts of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage (evolution, ekiga) without breaking my system)?
<thirst> forgot that.. thanks guys
<vignesh> Out_Cold, i know that. what does those file names mean ? and how does it fix my issue ?
<Elmnas> aictionparsnip can you link me to the download page please so I take right
<rww> vignesh: okay. The first command outputted the contents of a file that's supposed to decide what the default display manager is (and which has to be set to the path to gdm). The second command looked in your /etc/rc2.d/ directory, which contains links to all the scripts run during graphical startup. The third command moved the kdm link so it started with K instead of S. This makes the script system Kill kdm during bootup if it's running, rather than Start it.
<rww> vignesh: it's a little confusing, so feel free to ask more questions about it if you have them :)
<chfwiggum> lodin__: /join
<acar> zs>:o
<Out_Cold> not too sure vignesh i don't dabble with KDE too much
<Kloc> hello all
<Odd-rationale> Elmnas: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Out_Cold> i would assume if you were renaming a file.. maybe you had a reference somewhere that was faulty
<vignesh> rww, ok i now understand how kdm is killed. how id gdm activated ? is there a file starting with S which starts gdm ?
<Odd-rationale> Elmnas: select desktop edition, then either 8.10 or 8.04, select you architect, select a mirror near you, then click download. :D
<rww> vignesh: yeah. Look back to the output from that ls command you did. the S30gdm one starts gdm
<Elmnas> will I take
<Elmnas> 64 bit?
<cQ> any1 know about "cedega"???
<Odd-rationale> Elmnas: if you are not sure, go with 32bit.
<vignesh> rww, yeah fine. i got it now. thanks a lot :-)
<Elmnas> I have intel quad 2
<rww> vignesh: the numbers in those file names set the order that stuff is started and killed in. you can do ls /etc/rc2.d/ to see the whole set of boot scripts, or install something like package "bum" in universe to see it graphically
<cQ> any1 know about "cedega"???
<Elmnas> that the reason I asked around 50 times which dist is for intel quad 2
<chfwiggum> Elmnas: if u got less than 4gb ram go with 32bit
<RequinB4> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Elmnas> I have 3gb ram
<zaza> ciao a tutti
<vignesh> rww, okie. i'll try. thanks a lot again :-()
<vignesh> rww, :-)
<Pici> !it | zaza
<cQ> so,we can install any of windows game??
<ubottu> zaza: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rww> vignesh: you're welcome! Glad I could help :)
<zaza> hi to us!!!!!
<vignesh> rww, :-)
<ActionParsnip> cQ: some
<qcjn> hi, i've installed screenelets, an put some wibdget on mydesktop, but's it's only on one and not he one i'm working..How can i change that T
<cQ> owh..
<ActionParsnip> cQ: not all work with wine
<Earthen> haveing problem instaling ubuntu from within windows it get to 99.7 % then says that it looses the cd rom and can no longer read from it. what could cause this?
<zaza> hi at all!
<ActionParsnip> cQ: check the appdb for how the game runs
<Odd-rationale> Elmnas: if you don't know whether you need 32bit or 64bit, then you should get 32bit. it will be safer that way.
<RequinB4> Earthen: check for bad burn and md5sum?
<ActionParsnip> cQ: some have loki installers to make them run native
<Elmnas> well I look on ubuntu forums
<mikebeecham> i wonder if anyone can point me in the right direction to using the internet through my mobile phone?  I plugged in my LG KU990 (Viewty).  Ubuntu installed the phone, but I cannot use the internet on it....is there something else I should be doing?
<Elmnas> for q6600
<CelticLord> vous sentez une perturbation dans la force .....
<samhassell> cQ: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Dominik314> how can I edit grub loader?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | CelticSoul
<ubottu> CelticSoul: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Earthen> RequinB4 how do i do that in windows
<RequinB4> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<RequinB4> Earthen: you can also check CD integrity when first booting hte livecd
<Dominik314> does linux have good support for older nvidea cards?
<Earthen> RequinB4 I can't do that eather the cd will not boot for me
<uli> how can i change standard applications for file types?
<RequinB4> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<RequinB4> Earthen: what exactly is the problem?
<pulsewave> I upgraded from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, Everything went smoothly. After it told me i needed to reboot is when problems began. Grub works fine, and 2.6.24-22 will boot into command only -- x tries to start but now says No Screen Found. When i try to boot into 2.6.27-9 I get a Kernel Panic (VFS: Cannot open root devices "UUID=##..." or unknown-block(0,0) Kernel Panic - not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<pulsewave>  the caps lock key blinks on and off.. ive searched everywhere for a solution, any ideas?
<lianimator> what would one suggest to someone who's not a professional artist, a graphire or an intuos wacom stylus?
<Dominik314> i installed the driver for my nvidea but then the screen just went blank after restart... did something go wrong in the installation, how can I reinstall?
<Odd-rationale> Elmnas: 32bit will work on a 64bit capable processor. so even if your machine is 64bit capable, 32bit will still work just fine. besides, 64bit may still have some compatibility issues with flash and stuff...
<onx> lianimator, graphire for price
<Earthen> RequinB4 well the only option that actully works is the boot from firs hard drive all other options freezes the computer
<Elmnas> ok..
<Elmnas> the thing is
<Elmnas> I have already installeda  ubuntu
<Elmnas> but I have restalled windows xp
<samhassell> uli: right click the file, choose properties, 'open with' tab
<Elmnas> so the boot loader doesnt work
<RequinB4> Earthen: you probably have a bad burn/download.  Try reburning at slower sleep
<RequinB4> speed*
<Odd-rationale> !grub | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Odd-rationale> Elmnas: see the first link ubottu gave.
<Elmnas> I tried that one
<guest6294> anyone here using wicd on ubuntu 8.10? and possibly even wpa2?
<Earthen> RequinB4 will do thanks
<bahaa2008_> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> guest6294: have you installed wpasupplicant
<RequinB4> Earthen: if you can, dowload from torrent, that auto-checks the dl integrity
<ActionParsnip> guest6294: and configured it
<bahaa2008_> i get this error (evolution:17238): camel-WARNING **: Could not save object state file to '/home/bahaa/.evolution/mail/local/.#News&Blogs.cmeta': Too many open files
<bahaa2008_> (evolution:17238): camel-local-provider-WARNING **: Could not open/create index file: Too many open files: indexing not performed
<guest6294> ActionParsnip, the wpasupplicant is installed by default, the trouble is, whenever I boot the laptop I CAN connect to my WPA2 network, however when I disconnect from the network and try to login again, it does not work
<vignesh> rww, to my astonishment, i still see the kubuntu splash screen :-(
<guest6294> ActionParsnip, so I can only log into my network once, after I boot the computer, when I disconnect and let's say I want to reconnect, it does not work anymore
<vignesh> rww, did u understand what i meant by "splash screen". i meant the one with the progress bar that comes immediately after the grub screen.
<ActionParsnip> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (intrepid), package size 302 kB, installed size 788 kB
<RequinB4> vignesh: that's called the usplash
<rww> vignesh: oh! damn, I was mixing it up with login screen. Yeah, that's your usplash config that needs changing, then.
<ActionParsnip> guest6294: its optional so is not installed by default
<vignesh> RequinB4, thanks for the info
<vignesh> rww, sorry for confusing you !!
<ActionParsnip> guest6294: im unsure as i dont use wpa, too much faff
<ExElNeT> hmm now that xorg is unsing hal for the keyboard i dont have any of my mediakeys available... any idea how to get them back?
<pulsewave> I upgraded from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, Everything went smoothly. After it told me i needed to reboot is when problems began. Grub works fine, and 2.6.24-22 will boot into command only -- x tries to start but now says No Screen Found. When i try to boot into 2.6.27-9 I get a Kernel Panic (VFS: Cannot open root devices "UUID=##..." or unknown-block(0,0) Kernel Panic - not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<pulsewave>  the caps lock key blinks on and off.. ive searched everywhere for a solution, any ideas?
<guest6294> ActionParsnip, I swear to god that on my alternate install disk wpasupplicant is installed by default!!!
<vignesh> rww, and obviously you have to help me with changing the usplash
<mikebeecham> i wonder if anyone can point me in the right direction to using the internet through my mobile phone?  I plugged in my LG KU990 (Viewty).  Ubuntu installed the phone, but I cannot use the internet on it....is there something else I should be doing?
<guest6294> ActionParsnip, what do you use for security though?
<ActionParsnip> guest6294: well im going by the official info bot
<askand> I get  songbird *** glibc detected *** ././songbird-bin: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0xb1e1b880 *** when trying to start latest version of songbird? Anyone knows why?
<RequinB4> vignesh: install startup-manager; its a GUI, but don't mess around with other stuff in there as you can make yoru box unbootable
<rww> vignesh: there's actually an ubottu factoid for this one. I'll have it send it to you
<rww> !usplash | vignesh
<ubottu> vignesh: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ActionParsnip> guest6294: hidden and obscure ssid, disable dhcp, mac filtering, subnet only permits 3 systems to connect using a weird ip address range
<ActionParsnip> guest6294: and wep
<vignesh> rww, RequinB4 , Thanks
<ExElNeT> pulsewave: your menu.lst is prolly missing the initrd line
<rww> vignesh: RequinB4's idea of using startupmanager works too.
<nnull> how can i connect to win 98 shares pls?
<fcb5puyol> hey
<guest6294> ActionParsnip, I use the same stuff, wep is strong than wap2?
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vignesh> rww, yeah ok. ill try that :-)
<fcb5puyol> hows it going everybody?
<rww> guest6294: WEP is weaker than WPA is weaker than WPA2
<fcb5puyol> wat r we talking about here?
<RequinB4> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<guest6294> rww, thanks
<ActionParsnip> guest6294: no, wpa2 is stronger
<rww> fcb5puyol: this is the Ubuntu support channel
<ActionParsnip> guest6294: but unless you know my network inside out you wont get in basically
<guest6294> ActionParsnip, got the point, since it succesfully connects the first time only, I guess the wicd messes with some config file, and after reboot, it is reseted to the config file that works, other explanation I could found not
<steven_> anyone got a workaround for when you see ata7:Softreset failed (device not ready) and dumped to a busybox prompt after installing 8.10 server? Looks like a kernel bug but can't locate a fix.
<lianimator> onx: may I ask: is it necessary to get a style the same proportions are your monitor? I have a 6:9 laptop monitor. can I get a 6x8?
<RequinB4> This is kind of embarassing, but how do i make my desktop show icons?  I've looked in gconf-editor and nautilus preferences..
<Dominik314> how can I edit the grup boot loader?
<guest6294> Dominik314: /boot/menu.lst
<lianimator> Dominik314: it's grub
<Dominik314> oops, gub
<vignesh> rww, RequinB4, i found the ubuntustudio usplash to be goodlooking. is there anyway i can install that usplash ?
<rww> RequinB4: what type of icons? The contents of ~/Desktop/ or the contents of your home folder, or stuff like "My Computer", "trash", etc.
<pulsewave> ExEINeT: it's there, not sure if it matters but my box is SATA, do you think the root line should change from (hd1,5) to (sd1,5) ?
<RequinB4> rww: ~/Desktop/ Something I did about 3 months ago stopped it and now i can't turn it back on XD
<guest6294> anyone here using wicd on ubuntu 8.10? and possibly even wpa2?
<RequinB4> vignesh: I'm not familiar, but you can look at gnomelook.org
<vignesh> RequinB4, thanks
<Dominik314> guest6294, the file is empty, Im looking at it with gedit
<ActionParsnip> guest6294: try sudo /etc/init.d/network restart then connect
<christina> Can someone help me out here please?? I am using Ubuntu and my cd-rom will not work it kind of seems like its not there
<paul68> hi is there an easy way to change the current wifi that is marked as eth0 into wlan0 or is it difficult?
<guest6294> Dominik314: menu.lst empty? thats weird
<jon5000> Help!  Trying to share a folder using samba.  can't see it on an XP computer.
<pulsewave> ExEINeT: wait a minute... lol you're right it was missing i was looking in the wrong menu.lst file. I'm going to reboot and see if it works. Thank you!
<rww> RequinB4: take a look in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and check XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<guest6294> christina: maybe it grew legs and took of in search of better life
<RequinB4> rww: that's not the issue
<nig_GER> hi
<christina> Ya well I see that happening. Im a mac user so this is very wierd to me
<RequinB4> !language | nig_GER
<ubottu> nig_GER: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jon5000> XP computer says I dont have permission.  but i have set all the permissions, etc according to forums and ubuntu documentations that I have read.  can anyone help me?
<nig_GER> ? i just got here ?
<RequinB4> your name
<Myrtti> nig_GER: would you please change your nick
<guest6294> ooh, a mac user, I always wanted a macbook
<chfwiggum> nig_GER: racist nick-i'd kickban you !
<Myrtti> heyZeuse: thank you
<mgolisch> paul68: i think you can just change NAME in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<rww> RequinB4: okay. Err, the related gconf-editor settings are /apps/nautilus/desktop and /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir. Might be others I've not seen before...
 * heyZeuse has alot of hard drives.
<rww> RequinB4: does your Desktop folder have a special desktop icon when you view it in Nautilus?
 * heyZeuse has alot of porn
<Myrtti> heyZeuse: did you have ubuntu related questions
<RequinB4> rww: yes, which is why i think it's nautlius not drawing it
<heyZeuse> Myrtti: yes
<heyZeuse> how can i run the find command but exclude a sub directory ?
<RequinB4> rww: nothing is checkd in /apps/nautilus/desktop but that shouldn't matter
<guest6294> ActionParsnip: nope, it does not work :(
<heyZeuse> i.e. find / | grep foo  # but dont search under /home
<steven_> join ubuntu-server
<paul68> mgolisch: its not in there
<rww> RequinB4: oh. Yeah, I've seen that before, but I can't remember why either. I'll mull it over and see if I can think of anything; in the meantime, I guess google =/
<RequinB4> rww: got it
<RequinB4> rww: /apps/nautilus/preferences/showdesktop
<macana> server irc.xentonix.net
<RequinB4> rww: you'd think they'd have a more direct way of doing it
<paul68> rww: do you have an idea how to change eth0 into wlan0 on 8.10? fresh install
<guest6294> anyone here using wicd on ubuntu 8.10? and possibly even wpa2?
<psypher246> hello. i have now setup pidgin on the eee so i can at least chat without being cut off missing all the replies. i need desperate help, since updating my interpid 64 install today i am constantly losing complte networki c onnectivity via ln, goes down almost every 2 minutes for up to a minute at a time, this has never happened before and the problem is not the lan as the ee works at the same point. i am currently at work at a large NOC and unable to
<Dominik314> how do I completly uninstall evolution?
<rww> RequinB4: Oh, I see. Thanks :)
<mgolisch> Dominik314: why do you want that?
<rww> paul68: address the whole channel, please. If someone knows the answer to your question, they'll speak up.
<mgolisch> Dominik314: if you remove evolution be carefull any not remove evolution-data-server as much gnome packages depend on it, youll end up with a broken desktop otherwise
<paul68> rww: no problem however since I know that you have a good knowledge so thats why I addressed my question the second time to you
<chaosrl> Dominik314: i just uninstalled evolution. you'll need to uninstall ubuntu-desktop (kubuntu,xubuntu) first, then remove evolution, evolution-plugins, evolution-exchange(i think).
<chaosrl> if you want to do a dist-upgrade, you'll need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<RequinB4> paul68: That's the point of the channel - some people know a lot about wifi (not me) while others knowmore about the boot process, etc
<bakarat> amarok doesn't seem to be able to store some preferences...like the "repeat playlist" always turns itself off, my preference on how to sort my collection is forgotten on each restart etc...
<mrwes> re
<rww> paul68: yeah... wifi just confuses me know. Some things I just never got around to learning about, so I know next to nothing about them ;)
<rww> know --> though **
<mrwes> Is there anyway to turn up the 'power' on a wireless PCI mini card; like I can on my router running tomato firmware?
<guest6294> where does wicd store all its configuration files?
<erythrocyte> does any body know of an online email service that allows logging in by private-public keys?
<gpryatel> what are the minimum packages for x in order to get wine running?
<RequinB4> guest6294: that stuff you're realy better off googling, if only because most people use nm on this channel
<guest6294> RequinB4, nm ... man, it's broken, but thanks for the tip anyway :)
<mikebeecham> i wonder if anyone can point me in the right direction to using the internet through my mobile phone?  I plugged in my LG KU990 (Viewty).  Ubuntu installed the phone, but I cannot use the internet on it....is there something else I should be doing?
<jon5000> Can anyone help?
<samirnassar> I am trying to figure out why the shell thinks that my hostname is (none). I have almost matching Ubuntu Intrepid installations and with one I correctly set the hostname and with the other I have not been able to
<RequinB4> !ask | jon5000
<ubottu> jon5000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<samirnassar> these are console-only installations
<paul68> rww: no worries
<Muskie> rule number 1 of #ubuntu: don't ask to ask, jsut ask
<RequinB4> rule number 2 of #ubuntu: you DO talk about #ubuntu :P
<Muskie> mike: you may have to look for the correct linux drivers for the phone in question
<rww> samirnassar: what's the output of "hostname"? "(none)"?
<Muskie> google is your friend :P
<samirnassar> rww: indeed it is. I tracked down a fix for the one system, but of course forgot to document
<captainc> Songbird killed my audio. How can I restart the audio daemons?
<cheese> WAa!  SUNRISE!  HIDE!
<jon5000> thank you ubotto.  ok.  i will try again.  I am trying to share a folder using samba and access it from an XP computer.  I have followed instructions found in forums and in docs, but when i try to access the folder in XP, windows tells me i dont have permission.  sharing this folder was the primary reason i installed ubuntu and i think i may bail...  help!
<rww> samirnassar: what's the output of "cat /etc/hostname"?
<Muskie> OMG DAY STAR
<Slart> mikebeecham: this might differ between mobiles, what kind of service you've got and so on.. but on my phone I have to connect it and use it as a regular modem but use a special number to dial ... something like ***1#** .. then I use the internet connection from the mobile (the same one that is used when you browse from the phone itself)
<samirnassar> rww: that file is not there
<RequinB4> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Slart> mikebeecham: there is also a setting I have to set using some at-commands..
<AzizLight> is there a way to assign a key binding to open a specific file in gedit?
<rww> samirnassar: hmm. Are you able to use sudo properly? (e.g. something like "sudo echo "test"" works?
<samirnassar> rww: but the system where hostname returns the actual hostname also doesn't have a /etc/hostname
<RequinB4> !info xbindkeys | AzizLight
<ubottu> xbindkeys (source: xbindkeys): Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (intrepid), package size 34 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Slart> AzizLight: you could setup a regular keybinding.. and bind it to "gedit filename.txt"
<samirnassar> rww: yes.
<rww> samirnassar: odd. Is your network setting the hostnames via dhcp, perhaps?
<Newbuntu2> hello
<kern> i've just installed the scim-pinyin... how do i get it to work? when i am typing in word or amsn?? or an internet browser?
<samirnassar> rww: Well I set the network to static
<JmCourir> JmCourir: allo
<exodus_ms> jon5000> make sure the shared folder has 777 permissions
<psypher246> how much will it cost to buy telephonic support from canonical right now to fix the problem their updates have caused?
<mikebeecham> Slart: Ubuntu already set the phone up I think, and when I choose to connect to the phone (LG Viewty) then I get a network symbol on my phone...but I cant seem to use the internet on Ubuntu when connected like this.  However, I can still browse the net from my phone itself??
<AzizLight> Slart: I tried to do that but for some reason I noticed I can't set any keybindings with gconf-editor (I think they get overriden by the regular keyboard shortcuts thingy because when I edit something there is works...)
<arthurmaciel> hi.
<samirnassar> rww: and made sure to reboot
<RequinB4> psypher246: what is your problem?
<Slart> psypher246: I guess you'd have to ask canonical directly.. surely they must have some info on their site
<RequinB4> !hi | arthurmaciel
<ubottu> arthurmaciel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arthurmaciel> using apache, mod_rewrite does not seem to be loaded. how can I load it?
<arthurmaciel> (loaded or installed)
<Muskie> awww, smeg
<psypher246> RequinB4: ﻿since updating my interpid 64 install today i am constantly losing complte networki c onnectivity via ln, goes down almost every 2 minutes for up to a minute at a time, this has never happened before and the problem is not the lan as the ee works at the same point. i am currently at work at a large NOC and unable to do my work as i need the netwrok
<Slart> mikebeecham: then it might be some kind of configuration.. I had to call my phone company to get it.. it wasn't available on their help site..
<rww> samirnassar: i'm not sure what's going on, then O_O
<samirnassar> rww: thanks for taking a peek at the problem.
<RequinB4> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RequinB4> mhmm
<Slart> AzizLight: hmm.. then I don't know.. keyboard bindings are not really my speciality
<RequinB4> hmm
<samhassell> arthurmaciel: sudo a2enmod rewrite; sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<zsquareplusc> psypher246: diffictult... did you check that your pc has its own IP, no duplicates in the network?
<Muskie> i've just started compilign a bunch of stuff, but it gave me a warning about not having the full kernel source files.. there's been a couple of files that had compilation errors, but most of it has run fune
<dustman> lo
<psypher246> dhcp
<AzizLight> Slart: kk thanks for the help anyway
<Muskie> any way to undo a make command?
<Newbuntu2> I'm having an issue with my wireless network: I have a route/modem that provides wireless for most of my house but one room. I ran cat5e and put a wireless AP there (different SSID, DHCP server off) but I can't get it to work properly. How should I configure my AP/computer??
<Slart> Muskie: make clean will get you a clean start
<RequinB4> Muskie: you mean uninstall or make clean?
<zsquareplusc> Muskie: good projects have a "make clean"
<Slart> Muskie: but unless you were doing a "make install" it shouldn't do anything to your system.. only compile stuff
<Muskie> thanks, slart. will use that then apt-get kernel-source :P
<dustman> how to force ubuntu to use gnome session parameters for X when using alternative wm?
<Slart> Muskie: give it a try.. see if it works
<arthurmaciel> samhassell: once done this, need to repeat every reboot?
<Muskie> and yes, it's a good program. it's got a clean command. was staring me in the face the entire time :P
<Muskie> slart: when it finishes doing the compiling it's already doing, i will
<Muskie> unless there's a way to stop that
<samhassell> anrthurmaciel: no, it will be enabled from now on. if you wish to disable a module, replace a2enmod with a2dismod.
<RequinB4> Muskie: control+c hard stops the foreground terminal proces
<dustman> I'd like to run fluxbox with 1280x1024@85Hz as in normal gnome session, but forced to 1780x1300@60Hz
<samhassell> arthurmaciel: no, it will be enabled from now on. if you wish to disable a module, replace a2enmod with a2dismod.
<Muskie> awesome. thanks guys
<Muskie> -rebuilds-
<psypher246> zsquareplusc: dude u rock, i can't believe i didn't think of that prob cos it's dhcp and there shouldn't be any dup ip's, unplugged my pc and could still ping my supposed it, guess that must be it. gonna have a sterm chat with the netadmins on monday
<RequinB4> Muskie: make sure you read the readme and have all the required sources to compile the program correctly
<psypher246> damn my spelling is bad lol
<arthurmaciel> samhassell: thanks. this seems to be a ubuntu-specific way for loading apache modules, right?
<dr_willis> dustman,  the window manager as far as i  know does not controll that.. gnome may be running some xrand tool to change the res however..
<Muskie> requin: apparently it just needs the kernel-source tree
<RequinB4> psyphe246: And that's why ubuntu support is amazing :P
<samhassell> arthurmaciel: yeah must be debian, i havent seen it elsewhere.
<chfwiggum> psypher246: ur a clown i gave u this link 2 hrs ago lol
<Muskie> it's V4L-DVB (TV card drivers), btw :P
<dustman> dr_willis: I'd edited xorg.conf but several sections are commented out with mark 'now managed by hal'
<psypher246> chfwiggum: your link was about inter connectivity and u didn't reply to my msg's
<Muskie> hrm..
<dr_willis> dustman,  yes they are.. You may want to uncomment them and see ifyou can force the settings.
<dr_willis> dustman,  backup your xorg.conf first - of course. :)
<dustman> ok, how to kill x for good for current session?
<dustman> before I could re-generate xorg.conf
<psypher246> chfwiggum: sorry i'm stressed and i think i need to go to the doctor so not thinking straight
<RequinB4> dustman: control + alt + backspace reboots X
<Muskie> dustman: ctrl+alt+backspace, i THINK
<Muskie> not sure on that tho
<dr_willis> dustman,  stop the gdm service.
<zsquareplusc> dustman: crel+alt+backspace kills X, aborting all problems (unsaved data...)
<RequinB4> dustman: that's a hard reboot
<Muskie> hey, whoot, I remembered a linux command! go me!
<RequinB4> dustman: to do it without logging you out, do what dr willis said
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-bs will just have X respawn if gdm is running
<chfwiggum> psypher246: when ur stressed relax dude :)
<arthurmaciel> samhassell: should the /var/www dir be owned by who? apache:apache ?
<goat|lappy> anyone know if there is a way to mount ntfs as read only, only if it fails due to the partition being in hibernate?
<exodus_ms> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<goat|lappy> arthurmaciel: on default installs www-data:www-date
<RequinB4> dustman: that's sudo /etc/gdm stop iirc
<samhassell> arthurmaciel: www-data:www-data i believe
<Muskie> ugh.. hibernation +NTFS.. come up against that often enough.
<arthurmaciel> samhassell: thanks
<dustman> RequinB4: ty
<arthurmaciel> goat|lappy: thanks, too
<zsquareplusc> RequinB4: missed init.d
<samhassell> arthurmaciel: np
<Muskie> ntfs-3g hdaX --force
<dr_willis> One rof the many easons  ive stopped using hibernate/suspend :)
<dustman> ok, gonna edit xorg.conf
<dustman> bbl
<RequinB4> dustman: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<goat|lappy> Muskie: doesn't work for hibernated partitions
<goat|lappy> Muskie: only ro (read-only)
<CryptIce7> has anyone installed BASE for snort?
<dr_willis> goat|lappy,  i has worked for me befor.. (the force option I mean)
<dr_willis> goat|lappy,  of course it could be considered Unsafe.
<dooooomi> is there still an APT repository for feisty? it seems to have disappeared from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<chaosrl> =]
<jrib> !feisty | dooooomi
<ubottu> dooooomi: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Muskie> might wanna boot to the windows in it, let it go "OMFG THERE WAS A HIBERNATION BUT NOW IT'S IN A DIFFERENT COMPUTER OMG" and boot normally, then shout it down
<gpryatel> what are the minimum reqs for getting x & wine working together? i have wine installed on a server to run 1 program
<RequinB4> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jrib> dooooomi: you need to upgrade to a supported release.  If you need to update feisty packages before you upgrade you can use the old-releases.ubuntu.com repository
<lalatendu_> I am facing one problem after configuring RAID1 + LVM in ubuntu 8.04
<goat|lappy> dr_willis and Muskie:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/81494/
<zsquareplusc> gpryatel: what exactly do you mean? you can easily ssh -X to the server and run programs with wine
<dooooomi> jrib: thanks, old-releases.ubuntu.com seems to be what i need
<keithclark> What would be the device name of a serial to usb convertor?
<jrib> dooooomi: no.  You need to upgrade
<keithclark> ttySx, where x is the port number?
<zsquareplusc> jrib: is there a complete list of <X>.ubuntu.com servers? there seems to be so many useful ones.. :p
<dooooomi> jrib: i know, but i can't at this time
<jrib> dooooomi: ok...
<gpryatel> zsquareplusc: i'm trying to get d2gs.exe running according to the instructions here: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9597
<jrib> zsquareplusc: not that I know of
<Muskie> perhaps ntfs03g /dev/hdax --ro? Haven't really tried the ro command
<jtaji> keithclark: usually /dev/ttyUSBx
<keithclark> jtaji, Yeah, I sort of thought so, but it says I have no access to that.
<gpryatel> zsquareplusc: i made sure xforwarding is on in sshd_config but i dont have x working on the server yet either.
<jtaji> keithclark: run dmesg after you plug it in will tell for sure
<Muskie> best way honestly its to boot to windows, let it complain and throw a tantrum about it not hibernating properly, and then shut it down normally
<goat|lappy> Muskie: what i'm going for,  if its even able to be done,  is to try mounting without ro, then if it fails, mount as ro... kind of like the kernel option to mount readonly upon errors
<a1len> Hello. I'm looking for a tutorial on how to install from source code. Does anyone know of one?
<keithclark> jtaji, it comes up ttyUSB0.  Do I have to change permissions on the file or something?
<Muskie> oh, you want to KEEP the current hiberfile?
<Muskie> a1len: !make
<zsquareplusc> gpryatel: yopu dont need to have X running on the server, just the libs need to be installed. for X forwarding in ssh you have to allow it on the server and request it on the client too (ssh -X). maybe you can test that with the wine confog prgram or an xterm
<goat|lappy> Muskie: maybe thats a "feature" that I should be asking the ntfs-3g folks for??
<Muskie> ... or not
<a1len> Muskie: XD
<Muskie> maybe !compile
<Maizcul1> !maybe
<ubottu> See !lies
<Muskie> Come on, ubottu, you should know this!
<Maizcul1> !lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and mc44, but yeah.
<rww> !compile | a1len
<ubottu> a1len: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<goat|lappy> lol
<Muskie> ahh. different syntax for it. sorry XD
<Maizcul1> !fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<Stooge> my problem is that earlier today i saw windows only from my current virtual desktop
<a1len> rml, Muskie: Thanks!
<Muskie> which is fail in and of itself
<Stooge> then i got removed my task manager by accident cos my widgets wasnt locked
<jtaji> keithclark: perhaps, check the permissions/ownership with 'ls -l /dev/ttyUSB0'
<Maizcul1> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Stooge>  when i put my task manager back, it showed windows from all virtual desktops
<khalfan> any experts here on ekiga?
<Maizcul1> Matrix ftw xD
<Maizcul1> !ekiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<khalfan> anybody?
<khalfan> i can't get this thing to work
<Maizcul1> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<keithclark> jtaji, crw-rw----
<goat|lappy> !ask | khalfan
<ubottu> khalfan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Muskie> There is no sudo! *starts typing in bullet time*
<chasevictor> can anyone help me with a problem with ubuntu
<linuxnoop> i have a little problem i installed the legal dvd codes but i can't play all dvd's how can i play all dvd's
<jtaji> keithclark: and the user and group after that?
<Maizcul1> Ahh the joy of being a n00b.
<Maizcul1> !lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and mc44, but yeah.
<Muskie> linuxnoop, might I suggest VLC? it has an inbuilt libcss driver
<goat|lappy> !askthebot | Maizcul1
<ubottu> Maizcul1: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Slart> linuxnoop: if you've installed decss, or whatever it's called.. try !dvd for more info, it should work for all dvds, afaik
<rww> !ask | Muskie
<ubottu> Muskie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<keithclark> jtaji, crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 188, 0 2008-12-06 12:31 ttyUSB0
<cheese> can ANYONE help me with some torrent issues?
<Muskie> err.. rww.. -pokes-
<chasevictor> if i leave ubuntu 8.10 on and out of use for an extended period of time the screen turns off and I can't get it back on with restarting the computer
<Muskie> cheese: sup?
<jtaji> keithclark: I'd add your user to the dialout group
<Slart> !anyone | cheese
<ubottu> cheese: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lalatendu_> I have a system with 3 disk 16GB and two 80 GB. I have installed OS in 16 GB disk all are scsi disks. Then I have created two partitions in both the spare disks with 45 GB and 35GB respectively. configured RAID using /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 (both 45GB partitions). The RAID1 array configured successfully. then configured LVM using /dev/md0 /dev/sdc2 /dev/sdb2 and then created logical volumes and created file system in them  and mounted them. After mo
<lalatendu_> unting df -kh is showing proper data but once I start copying data to the mounted file system  after filling up  1 GB it is saying no space left in device where as there are enough space free in it.
<FloodBot1> lalatendu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtaji> keithclark: sudo usermod -a -G dialout
<Maizcul> Peaceout
<jtaji> keithclark: err... sudo usermod -a -G dialout yourusername
<khalfan> ok..i'll ask again....anyone know anything about getting ekiga to work?
<Maizcul|Work> Work ftl >.<
<rww> Muskie: I have no idea why I just did that. I think I hallucinated "< Muskie> may I ask a question?"
<jkhgyuhygtfv> Why doesn't Firefox 3 have window decorations when launched while Compiz is running?  Anyone else having this issue?
<Muskie> grr. where do i get the kernel source again? I know it's not as simple as apt-get install kernel source. these days
<Muskie> lol :P
<jkhgyuhygtfv> ...running 8.10
<goat|lappy> khalfan: you haven't asked a question about what your real problem is,  why don't you start with that?
<cheese> is there a torrent client that supports scheduling?
<keithclark> jtaji, ok, but ttyS3 has these permissions and I don't get an error trying to use it: crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 4, 67 2008-12-06 13:26 ttyS3
<cheese> WITHOUT cron jobs?
<eTiger13> http://tinyurl.com/5tzj6a
<Muskie> cheese: utorrent
<lalatendu_> yes
<Slart> Muskie: have you searched in synaptic?.. and are you really sure you need the entire source? not just the headers?
<zsquareplusc> Muskie: linux-source.. its as easy as in the old days ;-)
<Slart> cheese: I think azureus does
<cheese> muskie: i have utorrent installed.  It is saying 'Error: Access Denied' and will not save files when torrents seem to start okay
<goat|lappy> Muskie: does it?  i'm second guessing myself on that one
<dr_willis> cheese,  ktorrent has scheduling also.
<Muskie> slart: let me paste the error messaged
<jtaji> keithclark: you can see what groups you are currently a member of with the groups command, if you are already in dialout then I'm not sure
<dr_willis> I think most do
<Slart> !info linux-source
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.9.13 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<justin_> hi there.  i've installed mediatomb, but the web interface refuses to open up my usb drive in /media, even though i'm running mediatomb as myself and i have full rw permissions.
<justin_> any ideas folks?
<keithclark> jtaji, shoot.....not sure then.
<cheese> ktorrent doesn't seem to be available in ubuntu's add/remove application thingo-whatsit.
<Slart> !info ktorrent
<jtaji> keithclark: as you can see ttyUSB0 has the same permissions as ttyS3, it should work
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2+dfsg.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1827 kB, installed size 9000 kB
<Muskie> Slart: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d11909802
<keithclark> jtaji, yup, but no go in the printers settings dialog
<Slart> cheese: there is a setting somewhere that selects what packages you can see in "Add remove".. something alone the lines of "see all packages" or "see only recommended"
<sanguisdex> is there a way I can reinstall a package from source I know I can install but to reinstall I have no clue
<Slart> Muskie: well.. get the full source then.. it seems to want it for some stuff
<Slart> sanguisdex: apt-get install --reinstall awesomepackage
<Muskie> prophecy
<Muskie> OH SH
<Muskie> NOONE SAW THAT
<Slart> sanguisdex: and some sudo on that
<cheese> thanks slart
 * Muskie rubs away his accidental typing of his sudo password with bleach, a wet rag, and FIRE
<Slart> Muskie: lower case passwords with only letters... tsk tsk.. ;)
<jtaji> keithclark: you're trying to set up a serial printer?
<goat|lappy> muskie starts noticing a barrage of ssh attempts
<Muskie> lol
<Muskie> i'd like to see you try
<keithclark> jtaji, yes
<lalatendu_> Sorry I have done as u told but no response I think I am doing sth wrong
<zsquareplusc> Muskie: quickly change the password before we all ssh to your box ;-)
<goat|lappy> Muskie: meh, i wouldn't
<Muskie> this thing's on a 9-pc network off a firewalled router.
<Slart> Muskie: just for your information.. there are weblogs of this channel
<rww> Muskie: btw, this channel is publically logged
<goat|lappy> heh
<hischild> Muskie, firewalled router or not, change that password.
<Muskie> yeah yeah, I'ma go change the password.
<Muskie> prophecy1 sound good? :P
 * Muskie laughs
<goat|lappy> i always lol a little when people identify in here with their passwords
<lalatendu_> I have a system with 3 disk 16GB and two 80 GB. I have installed OS in 16 GB disk all are scsi disks. Then I have created two partitions in both the spare disks with 45 GB and 35GB respectively. configured RAID using /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 (both 45GB partitions). The RAID1 array configured successfully creating /dev/md0. Then I have configured LVM using /dev/md0 /dev/sdc2 /dev/sdb2 and then created logical volumes and created file system in them  a
<lalatendu_> nd mounted them. After mounting and executing df -kh, itis found to be working fine. But once I start copying data to the mounted file system  after filling up  nearly 1 GB it is saying no space left in device where as there are enough space free in it.
<FloodBot1> lalatendu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goat|lappy> suprising how often that happens
<dimedo> i'm trying to find a sony ericsson bluetooth headset via hcitool scan but nothing is found. any ideas? (intrepid amd64)
<Muskie> okay, that brought up a good question
<kern> can i create a shortcut on the desktop that will open a terminal and type in a command?
<Muskie> how DO I change the password?
<goat|lappy> Muskie: passwd
<Slart> dimedo: make sure it's discoverable.. that's about the only advice I have
<Cutter> hi
<Slart> kern: gnome-terminal -k or something like that
<bittin> hi
<hischild> dimedo, tried the 32bit version? has less trouble then 64bit
<Slart> kern: check man gnome-terminal for more info
<dimedo> Slart, you mean, press the button on the headset to make it discoverable?
<kern>  thanks
<dimedo> hischild, didn't try that yet
<shausam27_> is there way to know what programs i need to get kbarcode to work right
<cheese> remind me not to come here for help ever again.
<Slart> dimedo: I don't know how your headphones do it but I think all bluetooth devices can be discoverable or not.. broadcasting some kind of info
<ohmygod> who can tell me , how to use rc.local . I want to let my box launch a gtk application without logon. I have wrote in /etc/rc.local, but I cann't show it.
<Muskie> right changed.
<Slart> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Cutter> are ATI's drivers for Linux still crap?
<Muskie> cheese, what's wrong?
<aman> hi
<dimedo> Slart, i think i'll try to pair it with a mobile phone first.
<Muskie> sigh
<Cutter> I intend to purchase a graphic card
<calc> Cutter: s/ATI/binary only/g
<calc> Cutter: and the answer to if binary only drivers are still crap, the answer is yes
<simplexio> lalatendu_: first i have to say that it it sounds bad that you merge scsi raid device with normal sata drives
<calc> Cutter: doesn't matter Nvidia or ATI
<Muskie> Cutter: ATI have prprietary Video drivers that have the full 3d support and are as good as the windows ones
<bdelin88> where does ubuntu store its .crt certificates for SSL and things like that?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> anybody with kids or something know if there's a babysmash program for linux?
<jtaji> keithclark: hmm, so I wonder if it needs to be accessible by some other non-root user.... you could just set chmod o+rw on it now to test.. and depending on your security needs, keep it that way
<Slart> Cutter: fyi.. drivers for newer nvidia cards seems to have problems too
<Muskie> nvidia's basically the same
<AHMAD1NEJAD> something that literally just translates keyboard movements into big colors on screen
<hischild> calc, there's a huge difference between nvidia and ati in terms of support and all that. nvidia has less trouble.
<hischild> Slart, isn't that true for everything?
<Muskie> babysmash?
<Cutter> ok so it doesn't matter ATI or Nvidia
<AHMAD1NEJAD> they don't make babysmash for linux i don't think
<Muskie> neverheardofit. link me? :P
<Slart> AHMAD1NEJAD: there are some childrens software.. I can't say I've tried it though
<calc> hischild: nvidia has plenty of bugs to go around
<bdelin88> where does ubuntu store its .crt certificates for SSL and things like that?
<fushorts> is there a program or way that you can take your drive icons on the desktop and put them in something like a toolbar?  so they are not on the desktop?
<sanguisdex> I have automake installed but when I am trying to apt-get source I am still getting unmet dependencies.  are there any other packages I need?
<calc> hischild: and only supports their most recent cards apparently, hence all the different versions of drivers in Ubuntu
<Slart> hischild: yea.. suppose it is..
<fletch1> hey guys question, what would I use for a directory location for installing matlab, it is saying /media/cdrom0 and that doesn't seem right to me, i'm a bit of a newb so I figured I'd ask
<Muskie> -looks at website- oh, I have GOT to install this just to see XD
<Slart> fushorts: I think there is something like a "drawer" for gnome-panel.. you could put shortcuts there if you want to
<hischild> calc, everything has its problems, but nvidia works smoother IMO. And different versions might also have something to do with a version being better for a certain card.
<calc> ati has the best long term future since they have open drivers also, which depending on the card might be a little behind at the time but will get supported
<bdelin88> where does ubuntu store its .crt certificates for SSL and things like that?
<sanguisdex> fushorts:  avant-window-manager has something like that
<jkhgyuhygtfv> I need help getting my Logitech Quickcam Messenger working.  Running Ubuntu 8.10 and it used to work (with a fresh install), but after subsequent updates, it's lost the ability.
<fushorts> for the extra drives that pop up on the desktop when you mount them?
<calc> hischild: its mostly because they completely drop support for cards after a certain point (aiui)
<jctheman> i have used synaptic and also the add/remove dialog to install adobe flash yet when i go to tools / add ons in FireFox it does not show up
<Slart> fushorts: ah.. no.. perhaps not
<goat|lappy> fletch1: definately not there..  have you tried checking if the package is available via apt-get?
<Slart> fushorts: but there might be a gnome panel applet.. have you looked?
<sampo_v2> hi. i'm wondering if there are known methods for speeding up boot up time of ubuntu 8.04.1 server edition?
<fletch1> goat|lappy, it's Matlab, big engineering program, privately owned, I got it through bittorrent
<shausam27_> sam27_> is there way to know what programs i need to get kbarcode to work right
<Slart> fushorts: perhaps the "disk mounter" might work
<fletch1> goat|lappy, I mean I would assume it's not just free through apt-get
<goat|lappy> fletch1: usually user apps are installed in /usr/
<hischild> calc, every company drops support after a certian point and yes, maybe nvidia does it fast. But from my experience, their stuff works, whereas my ATI card had nothing but trouble.
<goat|lappy> fletch1: but there are different directories for different parts of the app.
<jrib> fletch1: search the wiki for matlab.  I'll pretend I don't know where you got it from
<fletch1> jrib: I appreciate the blind eye lol
<keithclark> jtaji, nope, no luck and now I can't even get the printers dialog to allow me to change the device settings.
<Cutter> I still hear that Nvidia's drivers are better than ATI's
<LSD|Ninja> depends on the ATi card
<Cutter> 4870
<jtaji> fletch1: you might want to take a look at scilab too which is free open-source software and somewhat matlab compatible
<acrousey> So, a friend of mine wants to run the Sims on her ubuntu machine, but Wine doesn't support the game that she has.... yet. Is there a virtualization program like VMWare or something which I would be able to install on her machine, and put windows on it?
<LSD|Ninja> You can get 3D on several ATi chipsets without having to bother with ATi's drivers now. There's still a long way to go before that's possible on nVidia
<fushorts> i have a thing on the gnome panel that shows the hard drives but i was hoping to get it so that when i mount somethign new it does not pop up on the desktop
<fletch1> jtaji: thanks I'll do that, is it similar? like matrix calculus?
<jrib> jtaji: octave is more similar to matlab
<kushalsejwal> Hi, I got my Ubuntu 8.10 CD today want to upgrade from 8.04? Kindly guide
<Slart> acrousey: nothing that will run games with any speed comparable to a real windows install
<rww> fushorts: Alt-F2, type in gconf-editor and run it. Navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop/ in gconf-editor and uncheck volumes_visible
<jkhgyuhygtfv> LSD|Ninja: There isn't a single virtual machine option that supports 3D acceleration.
<simplexio> fletch1: there is octave too in
<jtaji> fletch1: yes indeed... and as jrib pointed out there is also gnu octave
<Cutter> LSD|Ninja: you mean its preferable not to bother with ATi's drivers?
<jkhgyuhygtfv> LSD|Ninja: So running 3D games in a virtual machine really isn't worthit.
<Slart> fushorts: you could just remove the shortcuts from the desktop altogether?
<jkhgyuhygtfv> LSD|Ninja: Sorry lol
<LSD|Ninja> jkhgyuhygtfv: how do you define 3D acceleration?
<jkhgyuhygtfv> Wasn't meant for you
<acrousey> slart: hmm... well windows won't install on her machine because of certain problems with the hardware
<hischild> jkhgyuhygtfvthat's not entirely true, vmware support partially 3d acceleration on an xp host.
<jkhgyuhygtfv> acrousey:  There isn't a single virtual machine option that supports 3D acceleration.
<LSD|Ninja> jkhgyuhygtfv: VMWare Fusion on OS X supports limited 3D right now
<jtaji> fletch1: it seems to me that scilab is more actively developed though, and have recently changed to a true free license, which is why i mentioned it first ;)
<calc> hischild: stuff that ATI has dropped support for the most part are fully supported (with 3d) in the opensource radeon driver
<jkhgyuhygtfv> LSD|Ninja: Not to the point of 3D gaming being viable.
<Slart> acrousey: then wine is where it's at.. perhaps support will come in newer versions of wine
<calc> hischild: stuff nvidia has dropped support for become trash
<jkhgyuhygtfv> LSD|Ninja: That's also OSX... we're talking Linux here :)
<LSD|Ninja> Cutter: it depends on what ATi you have. a 4870 is probably too new
<fletch1> jtaji, I'll deff look into it, I'm going to need matlab for classes but it's deff good to find open source alternatives
<LSD|Ninja> jkhgyuhygtfv: you were referring to virtualisation solutions as a whole ;)
<jkhgyuhygtfv> ah
<hischild> calc, that means it has no use for them to support it. Makes sense to drop it. But i'm sure there are cards and drivers that ATI is better then Nvidia, i just haven't encountered those.
<jkhgyuhygtfv> SO I was :)
<simplexio> fletch1: octave is moustly matlab compatible...
<fushorts> there was talk about it coming in 8.04  or it was an idea thrown out there   but there was an applet that was like a drawer just for your mounted drives.   they should have implemented it
<acrousey> slart: i haven't checked there in a while. maybe today they'll have something new
<fletch1> jtaji: I just don't know where to specify the directory location b/c I am an incredible linux newb lol
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i don't think i ever got an answer
<AHMAD1NEJAD> how do i cat-proof my keyboard ;)
<Slart> fletch1: I think scilabs aim is to be compatible when it comes to running .m files
<LSD|Ninja> AHMAD1NEJAD: keep the cat out of the computer room :P
<AHMAD1NEJAD> there's only one room
 * calc bbl, listening to presenation at FOSSCamp
<Slart> AHMAD1NEJAD: you'll have to explain a bit more what you want to do here
<jkhgyuhygtfv> Next question:  IS there a good virus scanner that runs in Linux, but will scan Windows partitions for Windows viruses?  If so, what do you recommend?
<jrib> AHMAD1NEJAD: use a picture of a dog as your screensaver?
<hischild> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Moorsalin> nessus?
<Slart> jkhgyuhygtfv: clamav
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i want to make the keyboard do shit when he uses it that has nothing to do with my filesystem
<AHMAD1NEJAD> ideally
<jtaji> fletch1: /opt is usually the answer for apps that install all under one directory, but you should search for a guide on the wiki as mentioned
<AHMAD1NEJAD> otherwise i'm fine just sticking terminal 9 in vi while i leave
<seishi> guys, how can i copy an entire filesystem(ntfs) with os(winxp) to a file and restore the system later ??   is that possible? i don't know how can i make it boot again
<Slart> AHMAD1NEJAD: I don't think there is an app that makes the keyboard "do shit"..
<jkhgyuhygtfv> Slart: As far as I understand it, ClamAv will only tell you that there IS a virus, but will do nothing to remove it (at least that's what I saw in the Windows version)
<jctheman> jkhgyuhygtfv: clamav
<hischild> AHMAD1NEJAD, lock the screen.
<jrib> AHMAD1NEJAD: can't you just lock the screen?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> there's a few for mac
<AHMAD1NEJAD> and windows
<AHMAD1NEJAD> alphababy, babysmash
<Slart> jkhgyuhygtfv: that might be true.. don't really remember
<jctheman> i have used synaptic and also the add/remove dialog to install adobe flash yet when i go to tools / add ons in FireFox it does not show up
<jtaji> seishi: partimage is one possibility
<tdreyer1> AHMAD1NEJAD: this isn't mac or windows
<jkhgyuhygtfv> Slart: Yeah, I need something to remove the viruses... I already know they're there :)
<AHMAD1NEJAD> you don't say
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i thought it was plan 9
<bork> When trying to upgrade hardy -> intrepid, apt-get dist-upgrade -s gives the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libsasl2-2". update-manager also fails, with possibly related errors (http://paste.ubuntu.com/81507/)
<Slart> jkhgyuhygtfv: there are some antivirus apps for linux from commercial vendors.. avast/avg etc
<VerumAddo> how do i make an ntfs partition ?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> cfdisk
<jkhgyuhygtfv> Slart: And they'll clean Windows partitions?
<seishi> jtaji, thanks
<AHMAD1NEJAD> gparted if you suck
<onx> could someone recommend a partition imaging tool other than partimage, for backing up ntfs?
<jkhgyuhygtfv> Seems like this would be a huge market.
<AHMAD1NEJAD> onx: dd
<Slart> jkhgyuhygtfv: I haven't tried those either.. you'll ask the developers about that
<jrib> bork: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cyrus-sasl2/+bug/194140
<onx> AHMAD1NEJAD, something with a TUI/GUI?
<Slart> VerumAddo: gparted can create ntfs-partitions
<goat|lappy> jkhgyuhygtfv: start a business :-P
<zx> .pl
<munna> my internet is not working in ubuntu though it works in windows ?
<VerumAddo> cfdisk wont run ... nice
<jkhgyuhygtfv> heh
<goat|lappy> VerumAddo: sudo cfdisk
<goat|lappy> VerumAddo: man cfdisk
<AHMAD1NEJAD> yeah
<VerumAddo> thx
<AHMAD1NEJAD> man cfdisk first
<AHMAD1NEJAD> read it all
<VerumAddo> <- retarded shoulda thought sudo
<AHMAD1NEJAD> gparted is great when you can't use a computer without drop shadows
<bork> jrib: thanks!
<goat|lappy> VerumAddo: follow AHMAD1NEJAD's advice though, it can kill hd's if not used correctly
<VerumAddo> im reading
<jkhgyuhygtfv> Okay, yeah... ClamAv doesn't remove viruses.  Does anyone know of a Linux scanner that will scan AND clean viruses from a Windows partition?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> you have to run cfdisk in a terminal, btw
<VerumAddo> yes
<AHMAD1NEJAD> ncurses
<VerumAddo> im not a complete retard but thx =D
<AHMAD1NEJAD> jk: avg
<munna> i too need help
<AHMAD1NEJAD> the real trick is to just stop using windows
<gavi> folks, my bios is reading my cdrom, but ubuntu isnt... i disconnected my cdrom recently and when i reconnected it, ubuntu wont remount it automatically
<goat|lappy> jkhgyuhygtfv: avg is a commercial version  == $$
<gavi> help pease
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i have a windows partition for games, that is all
<gavi> please*
<jkhgyuhygtfv> hmm
<AHMAD1NEJAD> gavi: mount it yourself
<VerumAddo> i have a windows partition for IIS =(
<gavi> AHMAD1NEJAD, im not sure which /dev it is
<munna> my internet is not working in ubuntu though it works in windows ?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> well figure it out! ;)
<Falstius> what's the command for rebuilding your xorg.conf file (in Hardy)
<AHMAD1NEJAD> more /etc/fstab
<gavi> salamtak
<goat|lappy> munna: how do you connect, to a wireless router, a wired router, or direct to a modem?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> probably '/dev/cdrom'
<gavi> so mount -o /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom -force?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> try it
<cQ> how to remove windows xp professional on my boot login???i totally not use windows xp now..
<gavi> does that make sence though?
<fletch1> jtaji: if the wiki says "Start Matlab       /usr/local/bin/matlab"  do I wanna install in that directory?
<munna> goat|lappy:  direct to a modem
<iSchadow> help, I tried installing this touchpad driver and now it removed the touchpad section under "mouse"
<AHMAD1NEJAD> cQ: vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<VerumAddo> cQ: edit your bootloaded
<iSchadow> how do I remove it again?
<goat|lappy> munna: dsl or dial-up or cable?
<seishi> some app here crash with segmentation fault, i'm using ubuntu 8.10. What causes may lead to this ? I think there it is some hardware issue. So what do u all think ?
<paul68> hi I just installed ubuntu 8.10 and it reconised out of the box my bcm driver so my wifi is working, however its marked as eth0 and not wlan0 is there  a way to change this to wlan?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> or vi /etc/lilo.conf
<VerumAddo> loader even
<Robert_C> can someone explain to me why an accept button wont turn on on an installation?
<fletch1> jtaji: so choose /usr/local/bin for the directory, or /usr/local/bin/matlab as the directory?
<munna> goat|lappy: adsl
<jctheman> i have used synaptic and also the add/remove dialog to install adobe flash yet when i go to tools / add ons in FireFox it does not show up
<jtaji> fletch1: no probably you would set a "base install path" as /usr/local
<goat|lappy> munna: when you connect via windows, does it have to connect to the dsl with a user/password?
<fletch1> jtaji: ok, I'm running this from the cd though, is that a terminal command you gave me?
<munna> goat|lappy: no
<AHMAD1NEJAD> we have no gays in iran!!!!
<gavi> AHMAD1NEJAD, i think i nailed it
<gavi> it was right
<Robert_C> can someone explain to me why an accept button wont turn on on an installation?
<cQ> i cant see nothing about windows xp
<Slart> AHMAD1NEJAD: here something that might work as a alphababy replacement.. http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Bambam-Download-34475.html
<goat|lappy> thanks LjL
<Zaiden> For some reason, I can't set the screen resolution of my PC higher than 1024x768 when I want it at 1280x1024. How do I fix this?
<munna> goat|lappy: it was working properly till ths morning
<goat|lappy> munna: in ubuntu?  try powering off the modem and rebooting it
<fletch1> jtaji: Ooh ok so when it asks "Matlab root directory location:" you would put /usr/local  >
<goat|lappy> munna: then paste what you get with the command ifconfig
<Guest83404> has anybody here ever made a live usb with unetbootin?
<goat|lappy> munna: do you know about pastebin?
<seishi> Zaiden, are u using a nvidia ?
<jctheman> how do you configure a package?e
<Robert_C> can someone explain to me why an accept button wont turn on on an installation?
<munna> goat|lappy: yes in ubuntu.i restarted modem many times.
<goat|lappy> jctheman: dpkg --configure packagename
<munna> goat|lappy: now i m in windows
<Zaiden> seishi: Yes. I can't set it higher than 1024x768 in the Nvidia X server settings option either.
<Robert_C> can someone explain to me why an accept button wont turn on on an installation?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> did i get kicked or did i just leave
<AHMAD1NEJAD> robertc: what does that even mean?
<Slart> AHMAD1NEJAD: here something that might work as a alphababy replacement.. http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Bambam-Download-34475.html
<gavi> u left
<goat|lappy> Robert_C: you have to go to the end of the page of stuff to read
<goat|lappy> gavi: no he didn't, he was kicked
<Robert_C> goat|lappy: did that, still wont turn on
<gavi> AHMAD1NEJAD (i=ushdfgak@syru153-183.syr.edu) has left #ubuntu (requested by LjL: "We could care less")
<goat|lappy> Robert_C: thats usually the problem
<LjL> gavi: yes?
<jtaji> fletch1: I'm not familiar with matlab's install but yeah that would work
<gavi> didnt say kicked
<LjL> gavi: /remove is used on freenode
<fletch1> jtaji: ok, I'm just nervous of fucking something up b/c I still really really new at this OS
<gavi> oh
<bdelin88> ok i have a file that is indicated as "-rwx------" and i need it to be "lrwxrwxrwx" how do i do this?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> ahh perfect
<kebomix_> Free Programming e-books with Direct Links & Request e-books http://request-ebooks.blogspot.com/
<goat|lappy> bdelin88: chmod 777 filename
<jrib> bdelin88: why do you think you want it to be that?
<Out_Cold> is it possible to downgrade kde4 to kde 3.5.10 with out much hassle?
<Guest83404> has anyone ever made a  live usb with unetbootin? (i'm having a problem with something)
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i've never seen /remove used on freenodle
<AHMAD1NEJAD> before
<Robert_C> goat|lappy: i scrolled to the bottom, back to the top, then back to the bottom and it still wont turn on, i even tried restarting the installation and tried letting it idle, any suggestions
<AHMAD1NEJAD> in my 3 years here
<Moorsalin> yeah
<bdelin88> jrib: bc i am trying to add a certificate to my "certs" folder in ssl, and it is not giving it the right permissions when i copy it
<seishi> some app here crash with segmentation fault, i'm using ubuntu 8.10. What causes may lead to this ? I think there it is some hardware issue. So what do u all think ? ( here the app that crash: pidgin, rhythmbox, vlc, totem )
<goat|lappy> Robert_C: not really,  what are you installing?
<cQ> how to get kismet working??
<Moorsalin> just select isoin unetbootn
<LjL> !offtopic | AHMAD1NEJAD
<ubottu> AHMAD1NEJAD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AHMAD1NEJAD> you make one comment about gays in iran and the IRCops swarm like flies, no matter how many people you're helping at the same time
<Robert_C> goat|lappy: WoW
<AHMAD1NEJAD> yeah
<AHMAD1NEJAD> see what i mean?
<ompaul> !offtopic | AHMAD1NEJAD
<bdelin88> jrib: I am doing the right thing right?
<jrib> bdelin88: use sudo, don't mess with permissions
<munna> goat|lappy: ubunto was restarted improperly this morning now what can b the cause of problem
<AHMAD1NEJAD> wtf is your issue, i have been helping people left and riht
<Serafeim> web cam help please
<Breakdown82_> hi peps
<Serafeim> i want to make my hercules web caom to work
<Guest83404> moorsalin: i managed to install ubuntu and it runs just fine, but i can't seem to write files to my flash drive when it's live
<bdelin88> jrib: i can't i am using network manager GUI
<goat|lappy> Robert_C: sorry, I'd check out some of the wow forums for your issues
<Moorsalin> yeah that happens
<bdelin88> jrib: well i don't know how at least :)
<Guest83404> Moorsalin: is there any way to change it?
<jrib> !sudo > bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88, please see my private message
<goat|lappy> munna: its hard to troubleshoot networking problems when you are not in the OS to give the information...
<Out_Cold> anyone??? downgrading kde4 to 33.5.10?? do i have to start over with 8.04 or is it possible with 8.10?
<Out_Cold> *3
<Serafeim> any idea of how i can make my web cam to work under Ubuntu 8.10??
<Slart> Out_Cold: downgrading is always tricky.. I would guess you'd have to reinstall
<bdelin88> jrib: i know how to use sudo... i don't know how to use sudo with a gui though, i don't know how to look up the command to launch "network manager"
<Out_Cold> but with 8.04 or .10?
<Breakdown82_> i have the same problem
<bdelin88> jrib: i do know that i would use "kgsudo"
<NCX001> I am having some problems getting sound to work on my headphones under 8.10
<seishi> some app here crash with segmentation fault, i'm using ubuntu 8.10. What causes may lead to this ? I think there it is some hardware issue. So what do u all think ? ( here the app that crash: pidgin, rhythmbox, vlc, totem )
<Guest83404> has anyone ever made a  live usb with unetbootin? (i'm having a problem with something)
<NCX001> anyone willing to help
<seishi> plz ;P
<bdelin88> jrib: sorry, "gksudo"
<Breakdown82_> with my cam
<munna> goat|lappy: i think it has problem with domain resolution
<jrib> bdelin88: gksudo nautilus    Are  you sure you need to do what you are doing?
<goat|lappy> munna: without error logs, its only a guess
<Slart> seishi: memory problems might lead to seg faults.. or a bad hard drive... or a broken programmer =)
<bdelin88> jrib: yes i have to install a certificate to get on wireless at the university
<ty> sup
<bdelin88> jrib: i want it moved to the ssl/certs/ folder and I cannot use it without proper privy's set
<gpryatel> xsquareplusc: i looked in the ssh_config & sshd_config files on both server & client, and the x11forward options are all set to yes, but still i get this error when i try to use xterm:
<gpryatel> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<gpryatel> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<goat|lappy> munna: i'd check out dmesg log after it attempts to connect,  and gather that with the output of ifconfig, and save it all to a file that you can then upload back in windows
<FloodBot1> gpryatel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ty> i got an ubuntu question
<jrib> bdelin88: what happens when you try to connoct with Network Manager?  It doesn't offer to allow you to trust the cert?
<gpryatel> oops
<ty> about gdm not starting
<goat|lappy> !ask | ty
<hischild> ty, ask :-) on 1 line please
<ubottu> ty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NCX001> I get sound through speakers, and it turns off when I plug in headphones but I get no sound through headphones. I have messed with the mixers, and it will work if I update the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base for snd-hda-intel but after restart doesn't, and settings get saved any ideas?
<bdelin88> jrib: no
<Guest83404> has anyone ever made a  live usb with unetbootin? (i'm having a problem with something)
<jrib> bdelin88: k, then use gksudo nautilus I guess
<patrick--> hey all, im having trouble with my x config with an ATI gfx and a 22" and 17" TFT screen. i can get them together as one big desktop, but i have a max resolution of 2048x 768 which is a bit small.. any idea on that ?
<fletch1> jtaji: ok new prob, it says that /usr/local isn't writeable
<iSchadow> where do I get more sources?
<iSchadow> for software
<bdelin88> jrib: i think it is supposed to, i know windows does that when i install wireless that way
<ty> when i boot up gdm tries to start but it just stays at a blank screen. I can start graphics up by going to ALT-F1 and stopping gdm by typing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and starting it like this startx
<bdelin88> jrib: but i am having no luck getting wireless to work
<Slart> iSchadow: the ubuntu repos isn't enough?
<bdelin88> jrib: it is WPA/WPA2 enterprise
<ty> i cant start gdm with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jack_Sparrow> patrick-- turn off effects and see if it can do higher
<jrib> bdelin88: yeah, I my school too, I remember just clicking through the gui
<iSchadow> I can't find some apps which I thought would be well known in general
<afancy> Hi, could anybody recommend me a p2p download software?
<Guest83404> has anyone ever made a  live usb with unetbootin? i can't seem to write to the usb drive when it's booted up
<Slart> iSchadow: can you give some examples?
<patrick--> they are, Jack_Sparrow
<patrick--> gnah
<patrick--> he left
<jrib> iSchadow: like?
<NCX001> I get sound through speakers, and it turns off when I plug in headphones but I get no sound through headphones. I have messed with the mixers, and it will work if I update the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base for snd-hda-intel but after restart doesn't, and settings get saved any ideas?
<jtaji> fletch1: you'll need to use sudo
<iSchadow> I couldn't find kiba dock or alien
<bdelin88> jrib: i need "AES" data encryption as well and i don't see that option on network manager
<afancy> Hi, could anybody recommend me a p2p download software?
<goat|lappy> anyone have a suggestion for an open source wysiwyg development utility
<seishi> Slart: motherboard problems can lead to segmentation fault too ? i guess processors too...
<jtaji> !sudo | fletch1
<ubottu> fletch1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jrib> iSchadow: alien is in the repos, though I wouldn't recommend its use
<bdelin88> jrib: where does it print the error as to why it is not connecting so i can solve it do you know?
<Slart> seishi: yea, sure.. when things break all kind of stuff can happen.
<Slart> !info alien
<fletch1> jtaji: ok, I've used sudo to run commands in the terminal, but will that work in the matlab installation gui?
<Slart> !p2p | afancy
<ubottu> afancy: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<jrib> bdelin88: don't know
<iSchadow> oh, and I can't find compiz plugins either
<Slart> !info alien
<MonthOLDpickle> hey..I can't get the CD I made to be read at boot nor can I make my USB thrumb stick bootable to install..I used something like uninet
<iSchadow> only a handful of animations
<jtaji> fletch1: you would use it to launch the installation
<cQ> how to set kismet to enable??i got this error.http://paste.ubuntu.com/81521/
<NCX001> Anyone willing to help with some sound problems...?
<ty> when i boot up gdm tries to start but it just stays at a blank screen. I can start graphics up by going to ALT-F1 and stopping gdm by typing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and starting it like this startx
<fletch1> jtaji: ok, i get it
<patrick--> hey all, im having trouble with my x config with an ATI gfx and a 22" and 17" TFT screen. i can get them together as one big desktop, but i have a max resolution of 2048x 768 which is a bit small.. any idea on that ?
<Guest83404> MonthOLDPickle: was it unetbootin?
<MonthOLDpickle> Yes unetboot
<amikrop> Hello. How do I get autocompletion for apt-get aliases I have written?
<MonthOLDpickle> err unetbootin
<chris-p> when I try to install ubuntu server it gets to the end and asks me to insert the cd labelled ubuntu server 8.10 intrepid ibex when the CD is in and verified. It won't let me continue and thus install
<ty> MONTHOLDpickle: have you set your bios right?
<MonthOLDpickle> It sees the USB stick..
<MonthOLDpickle> I mean it should have work from the CD first of all.
<MonthOLDpickle> image file burned to CD
<ty> know, have you done your bios so that it would boot from the cd and stuff?
<NCX001> I have sound problems. Sad sad sound problems.
<ty> set it in boot order in your bios config
<eax> Hi :) I have a rather odd question, I have a share on my Ubuntu (8.10) machine that I want other LINUX machines on the network to see, but not the windows machines, can/how do  I do it?
<MonthOLDpickle> I tell it to boot and it just errors
<ty> ok
<chris-p> eax: NFS?
<amikrop> How do I get autocompletion for apt-get aliases I have written?
<ty> what kind of errors?
<simplexio> eax: if its in LAN then use nfs
<MonthOLDpickle> well I don't remember CD but the USB  is Missing BOOTMGR
<eax> chris-p: Come again?
<zsquareplusc> eax: just dont enable samba ;-)
<gpryatel> i can't get xterm working over ssh; i get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81522/ and i checked ssh_config, sshd_config on both client and server, x11forwarding is set to yes both ways.
<ty> ok
<MonthOLDpickle> or its disk error for CD I believe
<chris-p> eax: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<eax> simplexio: what is nfs? a program?
<eax> chris-p: Thanks a bunch :=
<eax> *:)
<ty> i guess no1 is smart  enough to help with my problem either
<MonthOLDpickle> I can d/l the ISO again and burn it but I'd have to wait til monday..
<ty> ok
<ty> why monday?
<chris-p> can anyone help with my installation problem?
<MonthOLDpickle> work has the CDs lol
<ty> oh
<ty> lol
<paul68> hi I just installed ubuntu 8.10 and it reconised out of the box my bcm driver so my wifi is working, however its marked as eth0 and not wlan0 is there  a way to change this to wlan?
<r3sistan3> how come i don't see system -> administration -> networking in the menu? I am trying to follow the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<r3sistan3> i see system -> administration -> network tools.. is this the same thing?
<NCX001> Anyone want to offer some help to resolve some sound problems
<MonthOLDpickle> is there anything special I have to to when I burn to CD?
<cQ> how to set kismet to enable??i got this error.http://paste.ubuntu.com/81521/
<chris-p> NCX001: shoot
<ty> no
<zsquareplusc> MonthOLDpickle: did you wrote the image correctly? do you see several files when you look at the cd in an other computer
<chris-p> I'll just throw this in, while I'm at it though
<chris-p> when I try to install ubuntu server it gets to the end and asks me to insert the cd labelled ubuntu server 8.10 intrepid ibex when the CD is in and verified. It won't let me continue and thus install
<NCX001> chris-p: shoot indeed my friend
<MonthOLDpickle> Yes I see the ubuntu.exe, etc when 7zip opens the ISO
<zsquareplusc> ty: tried to reset the gdm cofig? like remove the config and --reinstall gdm?
<chris-p> MonthOLDpickle: you burn it as an image, not as a file
<iSchadow> touchpad won't start, it says "
<iSchadow> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"
<iSchadow> but there's no entry named SHMConfig... what do I do?
<chris-p> so you don't have the .iso file on the disk
<MonthOLDpickle> oh you have to decompress it?
<chris-p> burn it using imgburn or something ike that
<NCX001> I get sound through speakers but not through headphones.... sometimes.
<ty> i havent yet, i had messed with some run levels with sysv-rc-config
<MonthOLDpickle> its an .iso..just my programs open iso's
<fletch1> jtaji: platform   linux (x86) or linux(x86_64)?
<amikrop> How do I get autocompletion for apt-get aliases I have written?
<MonthOLDpickle> I will try again on monday
<MonthOLDpickle> and its nice they have a 64 bit one?
<MonthOLDpickle> err no ?
<NCX001> if I edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base it will work until a reboot but then I have to change it around again.... it's all funky.
<cQ> where is file kismet.conf located??
<ty> it might be your cd drive is bad
<amikrop> How do I get autocompletion for apt-get aliases I have written?
<chris-p> cQ /etc I'd imagine
<jtaji> fletch1: what does 'uname -a' return?
<chris-p> ty: who?
<jtaji> fletch1: or more specifically, uname -m
<ty> MonthOLDPickle
<amikrop> How do I get autocompletion for apt-get aliases I have written?
<geolr> Hi all, I do have problems accessing my NAS via smb: Which options can I take in URLs in Nautilus?
<fletch1> jtaji: Linux fletch-laptop 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jtaji> fletch1: thats x86_64 then
<fletch1> jtaji: k, thanks again for the help
<dekushrub> when i use skype on ubuntu i have problems sending sound
<ty> man Linux is fast, lol
<NCX001> My headphones don't work anyone able to help?
<irie>  sk
<Guest7760> found one chanell on net and tcp/ip ?
<geolr> I use 8.10 amd64 and a PackardBell NetStore NAS.
<ty> sadly i have the same headphone problem man
<NCX001> oh yeah?
<ty> same exact probem
<Serafeim> any one to help to to connect my web cam??
<ty> my laptop came with ubuntu 7.10 and i put 8.04 now no sound through headphone jack, speaker cuts when i plug in phone so i know jack works
<ty> lol
<zsquareplusc> NCX001: separte headphone plug? i had to enable mine in the mixer settings
<geolr> Can I find some loge
<ty> i dont have the headphone option
<ty> either
<geolr> log-files on smb-connections?
<NCX001> zsquareplusc: na It works if I tinker with it but doesn't after a restart
<Nickster500> how do you  use desktop viewer
<NCX001> and settings aren't getting reverted just doesn't work
<mooglinux> how do i change to the kubuntu server?
<Nickster500> does anyone know how to configure remote desktop viewer
<ty> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop gnome-desktop
<ty> Nickster500: yes
<mooglinux> lol i just want to get to the kubuntu irc chat room
<ty> oh
<mooglinux> bit of an irc noob
<adiction> I need one channel on net and tcp/ip, please help!!
<Nickster500> ty: can you help me configure it
<Qw3rty> has anyone ever made a  live usb with unetbootin? i can't seem to write to the usb drive when it's booted up
<ty> i got an irc server
<ty> so im not a noob
<ty> lol
<ty> /join #kubuntu
<FloodBot1> ty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nickster500> ty: can it be use with to see another computer that has windows
<ty> yeah
<ty> yes to both
<Nickster500> ty: how do i configure it
<cQ> how can i know what wifi chip im using??
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how I might get the iConcepts 49152-DM working under Ubuntu? Its the camera from the Webcams for dummies thing, and it was only a buck so I got it, now I'm having a little trouble getting ubuntu to recognize it. Any ideas?
<ty> NickSter500: please see my private msg
<robyboy> hi all
<Nickster500> ty: ok
<iSchadow> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<eax> Hi :) So I just installed NFS on this machine but I want others to be able to connect to it (in lan only!!) the tutorial says that I should use: "sudo mount server.mydomain.com:/files /files" but what is the server/domain??
<fosco__> cQ: lspci | grep -i net
<Qw3rty> has anyone ever made a  live usb with unetbootin? i can't seem to write to the usb drive when it's booted up
<zsquareplusc> eax: use your ip
<chris-p> when I try to install ubuntu server it gets to the end and asks me to insert the cd labelled ubuntu server 8.10 intrepid ibex when the CD is in and verified. It won't let me continue and thus install... it's really rather annoying me :(
<tiyowan> Hi all. Ok, I haven't been able to solve this problem at all. I have a dual-boot WinXP and Intrepid system. Everything is working; I just added an additional NTFS partition for Windows and resized some of the Ubuntu partitions. Everything still works, but now everytime I boot Ubuntu, the filesystem checker runs. It's really slowing the boot process down. I tried checking the /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst files; the UU
<eax> zsquareplusc: Thanks a lot :)
<israelito_solito> hello. I just intalled Ubuntu in my laptop and have sound/video problems
<zsquareplusc> eax: or if your computer name is known by your local dhcp server you might be able to use the name
<eax> zsquareplusc: Okay, thanks :)
<Muskie> israelito_solito: need more info. what laptop? what audio/video hardware? and what version of ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> eax: localh DNS server i meant. some soho routers have dhcp and dns tied together so that computer names are known
<israelito_solito> my version is Intrepid
<israelito_solito> I play a movie and it works fine for the first 20 mintutes
<eax> zsquareplusc: Ohh okay ^^
<israelito_solito> then the video and sound get very slow
<israelito_solito> and the same with flash video and even music cds
<israelito_solito> I reboot it and its the same
<Qw3rty> has anyone ever made a  live usb with unetbootin? i can't seem to write to the usb drive when it's booted up
<Muskie> very slow? that's an interesting error. o.o
<GodfatherofEire> Qw3rty, when your using a live USB, you cant write to it
<GodfatherofEire> You're not supposed to be able to
<JairunCaloth> hey guys, trying to compile wine on 64bit intrepid, I'm getting errors about my 32bit libs. I setup symlinks as per the wine on 64 bit doc. Any ideas?
<Qw3rty> oh
<zsquareplusc> Qw3rty: its probably mounted as read only as its the live CD boot. check with "mount" and mount -o remount,rw /media... if thats the case
<israelito_solito> yes, kind of when there-s not enought ram memory
<cQ> how can i edit kismet.conf??i got an error=http://paste.ubuntu.com/81530/
<jrib> !sudo > cQ
<ubottu> cQ, please see my private message
<UnknownUser56> cQ:sudo commands here
<majnoon> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<cQ> sudo -i??
<UnknownUser56> or sudo -i &commands &logout
<erUSUL> JairunCaloth: why not just use the provided precompiled wine deb's at winehq.org ??
<erUSUL> JairunCaloth: works fine here
<JairunCaloth> erUSUL: testing a patch
<chris-p> is it possible to tell a ubuntu cd to do a netinstall?
<erUSUL> JairunCaloth: fair enough
 * blobX trying to figure out where does network manager saves info regarding wifi ? There is nothing in /etc/network/interfaces !! Need some input 
<erUSUL> blobX: afaik it uses gconf to store settingd
<erUSUL> blobX: afaik it uses gconf to store settings
<Slart> chris-p: I think there's a minimal install cd
<blobX> erUSUL, gconf ? Full path please ?!
<chris-p> Slart: can you do it with a normal CD?
<Slart> chris-p: afaik it's a special iso.. so you'd have to burn a new cd
<erUSUL> blobX: not a path is registry like scheme for gnome... launch the gconf-editor
<chris-p> argh, OK
<chris-p> is it possible to install ubuntu server via netinstall
<blobX> erUSUL, gnome is totally new to me ..will do
<zsquareplusc> chris-p: if you know hot to load a kernel+initrd, see http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot
<kebomix> how to install .tar.bz2 programs guys ?
<jtaji> !compiling | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<erUSUL> kebomix: it depends on what's inside the compressed file
<wes> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+install+.tar.bz2+programs
<cQ> yeah...command is "gksudo gedit" path/filename
<kebomix> i want to install FLock Explorer
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me out with setting up a webcam under Ubuntu? It should be working, but any ideas on how to get ubuntu to recognize that its connected?
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire: you can see logs in dmesg when you plug it in?
<Vincent91> Hey everyone. I have a laptop under Ubuntu 8.10 and it has never had any problem connecting to the internet through my wireless D-Link router before. For some reason, it just stopped working today. I can access the router's settings and have tried playing around with them but nothing worked. I have reset the router to the factory defaults as it used to work, but in vain. Could anyone help me find out what has happened and how to
<rrittenhouse> Is there a way to print a webpage, that contains flash, to PDF?
<Qw3rty> zsqureplusc: just to let you know, your suggestion worked perfectly. thanks!
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc, would I just go to system messages, or do I use a terminal to see the updates from dmesg
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc And hold on I'll be right back
<GodfatherofEire> Gotta reboot
<blobX> Vincent91, you can access your router on wifi connection ?
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire: is usually just run dmesg in  a terminal before and after plugin in hardware
<bundzc1> i'm having trouble with compiling the alsa-driver
<bundzc1> i get this error
<Vincent91> blobX: Yes, I can login into the router using the laptop, wirelessly
<bundzc1> /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/build/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
<bundzc1> any ideas ?
<Vincent91> blobX: However, when I try google.ca in firefox, or a ping, it instantly realizes it can't access that adress, it doesn,t even try
<blobX> Vincent91, can you ping 1.ruter, 2.google ?
<bundzc1> i am doing this through the hdaintelsound howto
<blobX> Vincent91, I see
<dmg46664> i've just upgraded from  8.04 to 8.10 but I've now got 346 updates at 420 MB does that sound correct?
<zsquareplusc> Vincent91: did you try to ping an IP address? its often just that the name resoltution is not working
<blobX> Vincent91, check /etc/resolv.conf file for dns settings
<retour> How to format and use DVD-RAM under ubuntu?
<Vincent91> blobX: I've opened up that file... It said I should not directly edit it and the only uncommented line is "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<hasan_> how do i give easycam?
<blobX> Vincent91, what do you have in there ?
<Vincent91> blobX: That's all there is, "nameserver 127.0.0.1" and 2 commented lines
<eli_> Im getting a hpetimer.c error when I am compiling alsa
<Oli``> Anyone here know how to properly install the bzr plugin for eclipse?
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc, would I check dmesg from the terminal or from syslogs?
<alex___> Hey guys, I kinda am in need of some help. For whatever reasons, My media players have discoloration while playing all my .avi files. It seems as if the Red and Blue is switched, but I seriously don't know how it happened.
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire: terminal.
<blobX> Vincent91, you need to add dns info in that doc..like your dns server IP (router IP if it gives you dns)
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc: command?
<hasan_> can anyone give me easyvam?
<tiyowan> Hmmm.....
<Vincent91> blobX: Alright, but then when I connect to other wireless networks that do not have the same IP adresses, will it still work?
<GodfatherofEire> Never mind
<cashmoney> All my other colors for desktop is still working just fine
<zsquareplusc> aleX-xx: did you just rename yourself?
<cashmoney> yes, sorry
<blobX> Vincent91, lets try this first and see what happens ok ?
<tiyowan> Ok, it turns out my swap partition UUID was incorrect. The only thing I'd like to fix now is...is there a way to hide the * Reading files required to boot and all the subsequent msgs that appear after the splash screen?
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc, "[  231.140078] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1"
<zsquareplusc> cashmoney: soy our are it now.. it's maybe just overlays that have wrong colors. may be your graphic driver settings
<hasan> how can i get easycam?
<ubbuntu-newbie> any disk checkers on ubuntu???? like error correctors???
<Vincent91> blobX: I've changed it to "nameserver 192.168.0.1" which is the router's IP. I've reconnected the wifi but it still can't access the wan. Do I need to run a command so that the system realizes there's a new "nameserver"?
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire: did you try other devices on that hib/port?
<tiyowan> ubbuntu-newbie: fsck.
<Sebboh> Hi.  My apt-file spits error messages.  Seems to be the same issue described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-file/+bug/220396  ..What giveS?
<cashmoney> zsquareplusc: it can't be the graphic card setting, because my colors are fine in the desktop environment. It's only in the media players like vlc
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc I know it works
<tiyowan> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire: the cam works on other computers? or is the cable bad..
<Muskie> yup
<Dist-> im trying to format my usb memory stick, but when using fdisk i get an error about not knowing how to handle files with mode 40700, how do i go about formating the memory stick without getting this error?
<Vincent91> blobX: Oh, I just noticed /etc/resolv.conf auto-edited itself (Something else is modifying it) and it went back to 127.0.0.1
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc, Should work brand new
<jbu311> hi all, if I download and install a deb package, will it be maintained by synaptic?
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc Sorta
<munteanu> whats a good pdf viewer in ubuntu?
<Muskie> "sudo shutdown -F -r now" is the most innuendous command ion the entire linux syntax
<erUSUL> jbu311: yep
<Muskie> you know why?
<munteanu> i need to copy/paste off pdf and xpdf doesnt let you do that
<jbu311> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> munteanu: evince works for my needs
<Muskie> Upon next boot, Fsk will be forced!
<erUSUL> munteanu: that's the default one
<blobX> Vincent91, you need to restart network --> /etc/init.d/network restart ..and edit resolv.conf with sudo nano -w nameoftheconf
<Muskie> *fsck
<erUSUL> munteanu: you have the acrobat reader in medibuntu if you want it
<zsquareplusc> cashmoney: but video players use overlays, a technique where the grphics card copies the image. that is different to normal desktop display. most players have an option to change how they output the video
<jbu311> erusul, i'm trying to download opera10, does it just take a while to appear in the repository?
<jbu311> it was recently released
<bundzc1> i'm having trouble with compiling the alsa-driver
<bundzc1> i get this error
<ubbuntu-newbie> i understand that it checks the file system...... any ideas for cheking hard disk erors???
<bundzc1> /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/build/include/linux/jiffies.h:247:31: error: division by zero in #if
<munteanu> erUSUL: thanks for the help, i didnt do evince was the name of the default one
<blobX> erUSUL, where in gconf-editor can one find network settings ? I cant see them at all ?
<bundzc1> any ideas ?
<FloodBot1> bundzc1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bundzc1> i am doing this through the hdaintelsound howto
<tiyowan> Does anyone know to hide the "* Reading files required to boot" and subsequent msgs that appear after the splash screen in intrepid>
<cashmoney> zsquareplusc: well see, I changed it after I noticed the discoloration, and then decided to put things back to normal by pressing the restore defaults button
<zsquareplusc> ubbuntu-newbie: fsck or badblocks?
<erUSUL> jbu311: if you install a deb tyou will be able to uninstall it via synaptic but that's it... without a repositorie new version will not come automatically
<ubbuntu-newbie> badblocks???
<jbu311> erUSUL, ahh, ok
<scriptx> tiyowan: that's a grub parameter (kernel boot option).. try silent splash
<scriptx> something like that
<ubbuntu-newbie> zsquareplus please elaborate
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc, It should work seeing as how its new. Well, sort of.
<scriptx> tiyowan: you should google it.
<zsquareplusc> ubbuntu-newbie: it scans the entire disk for bad blocks, i hear
<kegusa> Yipes, anyone know why modprobe cant find ndiswrapper? Been doing the wg311v3 faq(s) and still cant get wifi to work.. (got as far as getting drivers via ndiswrapper, but from there all stops)
<iSchadow> how do I edit xorg.conf?
<cashmoney> everything worked just fine yesterday morning
<hardcampa> never heard that one before...
<hardcampa> =P
<Vincent91> blobX: Alright, I've managed to edit the file and it hasn't auto-edited itself yet, I can now access google. Now will this affect how I can connect to, say, my University network? I don't think the nameserver IP will be the same then...
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire: every usb device should get an address (visible in dmesg) and be seen with lsusb, even if your ubuntu did not have a driver for it. so you have a hardware problem with it right now
<erUSUL> blobX: in 3 seconds  i did Alt +f2 -> gconf-editor -> crtl +f (search) -> typed network -> find the wireless settings in system>networking>
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc, could it be because it wasnt officially supposed to work with linux?
<cashmoney> Vincent91: I recommend getting another utility like "pump" or something if you need to interchange your network settings
<blobX> Vincent91, true, but if you use network manager its gonna be edited again and you'll have acccess to other wifi spots too ;)
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc: I've heard of people getting it to work, but that was under Gentoo, so....
<Vincent91> blobX: I use wicd...
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire: nope. even these devices show up in lsusb and dmesg.
<paul68> is there a way to tell nautilus that it has to treat each view the same meaning that when I put a directory as list view at 50%  I want the other directories to be the same way and not at 100% with icon view
<jrib> paul68: edit -> preferences ?
<cashmoney> so um, anybody have a clue on how to get my colors for the media player(s) fixed?
<Vincent91> blobX: Any clue though, why overnight it stopped working? Why would resolv.conf change like that all of a sudden?
<GodfatherofEire> zsquareplusc, any ideas?
<paul68> jrib: didn't find it there
<Zeeded> Where can I get old versions of Ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire: not really
<GodfatherofEire> The camera is powering up, etc, just ubuntu is not recognizing it
<jrib> paul68: in the tab Views -> Icon View Defaults -> Default zoom level
<Zeeded> Does anyone know where can I get old versions of Ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> Zeeded: why would you? ;-)
<cashmoney> I've tried reading forums and everything, and they tell me that it could be an older codec or whatever that the media players have inherrited
<david__> hello
<tiyowan> scriptx: The options have quiet splash in them...
<david__> I just installed Ubuntu, and now i can't get into my Windows install. How do you find the device #?
<Zeeded> zsquareplusc: OOOOOOLD computer
<david__> hd#,#
<blobX> Vincent91, tell me about it! Never used gnome before my self (coming from years of gentoo use) and still cant get use to things changinf with out me knowing or allowing it
<blobX> erUSUL, there are no entries for network under system at all
<zsquareplusc> Zeeded: if you are low on resources you can also try xubuntu. but i would not go to older releases
<Vincent91> blobX: Coming from Gentoo to Ubuntu? That's unusual... I usually see people doing the opposite. May I ask you why you switched? I was personally considering trying Gentoo soon
<amikrop> How do I get autocompletion for apt-get aliases I have written?
<mgolisch> Vincent91: i did exactly the same
<Zeeded> zsquareplusc: Well do you know where I can get it? Isnt there an achieve of sorts?
<tiyowan> scriptx: But apparently, they're not working. When I boot up my system, the grub menu appears, then I select the kernel option; it starts booting, the splash screen appears with the progress bar, but then the screen blacks and I get * Reading files required to boot and all the msgs.
<blobX> Vincent91, I didnt leave gentoo, just wanted to try something new..kinda bored at home ;D
<paul68> jrib: thanks do you know how to change the eth0 which is my wifi card to its correct name wlan?
<mgolisch> i still use gentoo on my desktop but it sucks hard on a laptop, especialy if your on the run and quickly need to install something
<jrib> paul68: no
<paul68> jrib: no problem
<blobX> Vincent91, I also trying to figure out why where network managers saves things, coz it obviously does not use interfaces conf file at all
<kern> everytime i startup i get asked for a keyring otherwise my network wont connect to the wireless.. how can i disable it so it doest ask me everytime i startup?
<gabriel> hi ?
<dios_mio> which is faster: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Vincent91> blobX: Well yeah and the doc is often oriented towards Graphical configuration, which doesn't help with finding the config files
<zsquareplusc> dios_mio: the one you know better to use
<blobX> erUSUL, can you please be more specific regarding wifi settigns inside gnome-conf? As I said mine has no entries regarding wifi at all !
<rogerbosmans> My Beid reader doesn't work with my card reader (no resaction)
<blobX> Vincent91, I like ubuntu so far but DO NOT like hiding settings/files from me :-D
<usser> dios_mio, they both equally slow
<dios_mio> usser heh
<coda> .
<kegusa> Need to find out why ndiswrapper doesnt register with modprobe, ndis works topnotch, installed drivers and all but cant find it.. :s  Anyone got a clue?
<AndyB> I have started over, I redownloaded, reburned, and reinstalled ubuntu onto an external drive. Now when i boot and select ubuntu i grub i get "Kernel Panic - Not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0). Any advice would be greatly appriciated. (Note i have tried reinstalling 3 times now, always same error)
<tiyowan> Does anyone know to hide the "* Reading files required to boot" and subsequent msgs that appear after the splash screen in intrepid>
<Breakdown82_> hi, i search a c++ compiler for eclipse, sombody can help me?
<Vincent91> blobX: That's why I wanted to try gentoo... Ubuntu is making it too simple, I'm not learning anything
<coda> does anybody know how to kernel update from breezy badger to the 8.04 version of ubuntu ?
<retour> Why Ubuntu doesn't allow me to properly access DVD disks?
<jrib> coda: you need to upgrade the whole distribution, not just the kernel since Breezy is very very old and no longer supported
<usser> retour, elaborate? video dvds?
<blobX> Vincent91, well go for it I say ..download minimal cd and start from scratch.IT takes only 40 min to install base system.
<kitche> retour: it does you just install a certain thing if it's a video dvd
<amikrop> How do I get autocompletion for apt-get aliases I have written?
<coda> jrib, : so i gotta burn the image on a cd and reinstall ?
<jrib> !upgrade > coda
<ubottu> coda, please see my private message
<jrib> coda: no, you can upgrade to dapper, then to hardy
<blobX> Vincent91, you can learn TONS WITH UBUNTU TO if you just dig deep enough
<Vincent91> blobX: 40 minutes? I had installed it on an old box but it never went much farther than that. 2 days later, I was done compiling GNOME >.<
<coda> oh alright thanks
<coda> ill try
<blobX> Vincent91,  I have multiple machines at home and use them all when I compile stuff, much much faster installs
<coda> i just changed all the repos of apt get since i installed it 5 minutes ago
<jrib> coda: you installed breezy just now?  It's a fresh install?
<brent__> sup fellas
<amikrop> How do I get autocompletion for apt-get aliases I have written?
<Vincent91> blobX: You mean you send the task to all of these computers and they all work together to compile for the main system? That's interesting...
<blobX> Vincent91, yup check it out in gentoo docs, simple and eficient
<mgolisch> Vincent91: yeah distcc
<zsquareplusc> amikrop: just dont use the aliases then ;-)    well with "set" i see that there are some functions set that implement autocompletion. thats maybe a start
<AndyB> I have started over, I redownloaded, reburned, and reinstalled ubuntu onto an external drive. Now when i boot and select ubuntu i grub i get "Kernel Panic - Not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0). Any advice would be greatly appriciated. (Note i have tried reinstalling 3 times now, always same error)
<tiyowan> Hmmm....
<amikrop> zsquareplusc: :S
<hasan> has anyone easycam?
<Breakdown82_> does anybody know a c++ compiler?
<hasan> my camera dont work.
<Vincent91> blobX: That's awesome. Might take me under 2 days this time :)
<zsquareplusc> Breakdown82_: g++
<jrib> Breakdown82_: g++.  Install build-essential if you want to use it
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hi
<hasan> who is professional?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> a fast question: what packet provides international time function in gnome's clock?
<Breakdown82_> all right, thx
<coda> jrib, sry i was looking that stuff ^^ yes its a fresh install... the only cd i had
<blobX> Vincent91, BASE system under 40 min , if you wanna gnome or kde its gonna take 5-6 hours
<coda> and it resulted to be quite old
<jrib> coda: well it will be easier and faster to just burn a later release.  8.04 if you want the latest LTS release or 8.10 if you want the latest release
<shanepardue> I wish there was a browser as responsive as Google's Chrome in Linux. Firefox seems much more sluggish
<Vincent91> blobX: 5-6 hours is still better than 8-9
<E4emacs4> shanepardue, have you tried Opera yet?
<wolfwalker> I swear I've done my google homework, and I can't find this.  Could someone point me to a how-to for getting genuine Yahoo IM to work in Wine?
<jrib> shanepardue: links2?
<blobX> jrib LOL good one m8
<E4emacs4> w3m
<munna> My internet is not working in ubuntu. dmesg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/81539/  and ifconfig: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/81540/
<munna> Help !!
<shanepardue> E4emacs4: Yeah..I never can stick with it long enough..I forget why I don't like it..I don't think it's much faster though if at all
<mgolisch> wolfwalker: appdb.winehq.com ?
<jrib> blobX: I was serious :/
<shanepardue> jrib: I'm a slave to the gui at least for browsing the web
<jrib> shanepardue: links2 -g
<E4emacs4> the new opera is way faster than firefox
<blobX> jrib, you were..you do know that 80' where like 20 years ago LOL
<jrib> shanepardue: if you want a little more, try dillo or kazehakase
<blobX> jrib, minimalist are we ?
<diffred> Just curious: is the Trash directory (the trash can) a special kind of folder? I mean it compress automathically the files you put in? would be the same having a trash directory made by my own and sending there the files ?
<shanepardue> jrib: Cool, I'll check them out
<coda> jrib, in fact i tried to install fc10
<shanepardue> We need a good webkit browser in Ubuntu..hopefully epiphany is close
<coda> but by burniong it on a usb device
<coda> bad idea...
<pumazz> ok, iæm noob with ubuntu, so can anyone tell me what this is?
<coda> it was working well but anaconda couldnt load the image at the end
<Calamari> you mean, you dont know what ubuntu is?
<andresmh> how do I revert my sound (drivers/server/etc) to its default as if i had just rebooted my machine? for some reason after using sound on Firefox on a Flash or Java applet, the quality of the sound in the whole computer becomes significantly crappy. The only way to fix the sound is by rebooting. It's a pain to reboot.
<pumazz> no, what this program is... :P
<samr7> hey everybody
<coda> and it messed it all up so now im just gonna upgrade i think but i doesnt look like working
<samr7> package question
<Calamari> pumazz, ubuntu isnt a program, its a linux based operating system
<wolfwalker> No wonder I couldn't google up a way to install real Yahoo IM in Linux.  Aside from VirtualBox and a Windows install there apparently ain't.
<samr7> where do I get linux-image-debug-2.6.27*
<samr7> ddebs doesn't have it
<Muskie> oh whoo.
<Muskie> I can't sudo echo into modprobe
<usser> shanepardue, ehm webkit on ubuntu is konqueror
<munna> My internet is not working in ubuntu. dmesg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/81539/ and ifconfig: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/81540/
<andresmh> how do I restart my sound server?
<shanepardue> usser: I'm in gnome..I'd rather not install a kde browser..epiphany is working on a webkit version
<andresmh> i am not even sure what i am using
<diffred> Just curious: is the Trash directory (the trash can) a special kind of folder? I mean it compress automathically the files you put in? would be the same having a trash directory made by my own and sending there the files ?.
<newmansan> How do I change it so that all the buttons in Open Office 3 aren't just a lone underscore?
<Slart> diffred: afaik it doesn't compress anything.. having a folder of your own would work just the same
<usser> shanepardue, oh sorry then. Hope epiphany matures soon enough.
<LjL> wolfwalker: actually, they have a beta version for RedHat. http://public.yahoo.com/~mmk/
<diffred> Slart: thanks :)
<shanepardue> usser: Me too..or maybe Chrome (when released on Linux) will run like it does in windows
<LjL> Muskie: you can't *what*?
<wolfwalker> Respectfully point out that RedHat is not Ubuntu, is there any way to use that in Ubuntu?
<Jamaulbrown> How do I flush DNS cache in linux?
<LjL> Jamaulbrown: i'm not aware there is any DNS cache by default?
<samr7> anybody?  just trying to debug a stock kernel
<samr7> how hard should that be?
<CuBe0wL_> hi all
<Muskie> ljl: i'm trying to install a TV-tuner in linux. i am having no shortage of problems. everything I do seems to just not have it show up.
<shohri> kj
<munna> My internet is not working in ubuntu. dmesg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/81539/ and ifconfig: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/81540/
<CuBe0wL_> congratlations for the ubuntu team... this is the first OS that can handle the wifi in this laptop
<Jamaulbrown> LjL:  is it not like windows where it caches the already resolved DNS addresses?
<blobX> munna what does router say ?
<munna> blobX: ?
<KenBW22> im trying to use Gnome Phone Manager with my SnyEricsson phone. how doo i find out where the /dev/ path is
<blobX> munna SORRY what does "route" say ?
<munna> blobX: I haven't trried that
<aboSamoor1> The music played by Amarok is not generating sound, other players works fine, any idea how to solve that ?
<munna> munna: I m now in windows
<blobX> munna try it and paste the output also
<andresmh> I did sudo alsa-utils restart but my sound is still not back to its normal regular quality. I need to reboot.
<tdreyer1> hey, just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and the CPU scaler is constantly scaling my cpu down from 2ghz to 800mhz! How do I disable it completely?
<munna> blobX: I will have restart the system
<newmansan> I mean, I make a custom aluncher. It opens the "Welcome to Open Office.org 3.0" screen, and the buttons are blank. I can click them, and if I look really hard, they show what theyt are supposed to show for a split second, then go vblank again.
<blobX> andresmh, you are sure its  mut MUTED ?
<asdfiest> if i have a working bootloader on a USB is that enough
<KenBW22> how do i find my phone's Device path?
<shanepardue> anybody know the status of epiphany's webkit branch?
<zsquareplusc> tdreyer1: it goes up again if a program needs the cpu power. but frequency scaling helps to gte you longer battery lifer
<munna> blobX: My internet was working previous last morning
<andresmh> blobX, sound is coming out of the speakers (headphones) but its quality is soo crappy after playing a Flash video or a Java applet that I need to reboot. That's the only solution I've found so far.
<asdfiest> if i have a working bootloader on a USB is that enough to install it for real as a dedicated partition? i just need to format the hard drive and restart he computer?
<tdreyer1> zsquareplusc: yeah, but it never goes up from 800mhz!
<samr7> tdreyer1, what ubuntu?
<LjL> samr7: i don't know why it isn't in Intrepid, but there is one Jaunty package for it, which may or may not work: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/linux-image-debug-2.6.27-1-386
<tdreyer1> samr7:8.10
<rdw200169> aboSamoor: Have you considered setting up PulseAudio?
<LjL> Jamaulbrown: not as far as i know. you can install deamons that do that (dnsmasq is the one i use), but by default i don't think there's anything like that.
<aboSamoor> rdw200169: No, how can I do that ?
<blobX> munna 2 things that can stop you from surfing , one IP and two dns..check both please and do the route in terminal please
<samr7> tdreyer1, I had a problem with this with 8.04, what does 'sudo cpufreq-selector' do
<andresmh> rdw200169, i am also confused about pulseaudio,where do i select it?
<rdw200169> aboSamoor: It's a bit of a pain, well a lot of a pain, but once I got it working, I haven't gone back
<blobX> andresmh, sounds like crapy drives :D
<samr7> LjL, thanks checking it out
<rdw200169> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<avegas> hi there, I seem to have a half configured package on my system which I would like to manually remove so that apt-get will stop griping about it
<andresmh> blobX, do you mean sound drives for my machine? how do i know if there are better ones? i have a thinkpad x300
<andresmh>  how do i even check what drives i have
<asdfiest> if i have a working bootloader on a USB is that enough to install it for real as a dedicated partition? i just need to format the hard drive and restart he computer?
<munna> blobX: How can I check dns and IP
<avegas> I've been poking about in the man pages for dpkg , but dpkg -P failes to remove the packaged
<LjL> avegas: what's the error with apt-get exactly
<tux> avegas, maybe it has dependecies?
<tux> LjL, dpkg
<munna> blobX: please tell me any other command to execute before I restart
<avegas> LjL, tux, dpkg: error processing libghc6-wash-dev (--configure):  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<asdfiest> also, I tried defragmenting my harddrive but it never finishes it seems, was running for 2hours and didnt finish, now i only have 4MB to shrink the harddrive even if I have 107000MB in total and 45GB free
<LjL> tux: ?
<tux> avegas, hovever try apt-get -remove --purge package
<andresmh> rdw200169, so I went to System > Preferences > Sound Preferences and I see PulseAudio Sound Server is selected on the 3 playback categories.
<Marbash> I can't seem to find out how to scale down my CPU's performance when I don't need it to run at full speed. Does anyone know how I can to that?
<tdreyer1> samr7: nothing for a few seconds, then back to the command line
<rdw200169> aboSamoor: andresmh, esd and pulseaudio are 'mixers' that run on top of alsa, they allow you, for example, to have two music sources playing, i.e. flash and amarok for example, it will mix both into the alsa device
<blobX> munna check /etc/resolv.conf for dns and check /etc/network/interfaces for IP adr
<LjL> avegas: is that on Hardy or Intrepid?
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, I've removed flashplugin-nonfree from my Gutsy installation to try and upgrade to flash 10 with Gdebi, but dependencies aren't satisfied. flashplugin-nonfree also fails due to (I presume) flash 9 not being available anymore from adobe... any suggestion to get flash back?
<avegas> LjL, tux, yes, it is complaining about a dependency, but it seems pretty funny that you need a dependancy to remove something
<avegas> 8.04
<avegas> whichever cartoon character that is :D
<tux> same here avegas
<andresmh> rdw200169, and what would be an alternative of PulseAudio?
<LjL> avegas: wait, what dependency is it complaining about? the error message you gave doesn't mention any
<andresmh> ALSA ?
<avegas> ghc-pkg: dependency regex-compat-0.91 doesn't exist (use --force to override)
<tiyowan> Hmm...I seem to be getting closer to a solution to my problem...I run blkid and it shows an extra swap partition as /dev/sda8...does anyone know how to fix the swap partition?
<tux> remove package1 package2 ...
<rdw200169> andresmh: well, when you start amarok, you can check if it's using pulseaudio by using the pulseaudio applet, and selecting Manager...
<tiyowan> I think when I resized the swap partition, it wrote all sorts of different UUIDs in my config. files.
<LjL> avegas: look can i have the *complete* error message?
<andresmh> I am using the last.fm app
<tux> avegas, yes the complete error
<samr7> tdreyer1, try maybe 'sudo cpufreq-selector -f 2000' ?
<blobX> munna more info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<rdw200169> andresmh: so, ALT + F2 -> padevchooser
<tux> is not simple to help without it
<avegas> tux, let me find a pastebin
<LjL> !pastebin > avegas    (avegas, see the private message from ubottu)
<andresmh> rdw200169, blobX  oh I fixed my low-quality sound quality by setting ALSA in my Sound Preferences!
<newmansan> is there an open office channel?
<diego_> hi! I'm currently using gnome in ubuntu. How can I install kde as an alternative desktop. (Is it possible at all?)
<LjL> newmansan: #openoffice.org
<tux> tiyowan, wheta do u want to do? turn off a swap?
<kitche> #openoffice.org
<LjL> !kde > diego_    (diego_, see the private message from ubottu)
<blobX> andresmh, cool
<andresmh> rdw200169, i don't seem to have padevchooser
<PsynoKhi0> diego_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (I think)
<kitche> LjL: ah they made it easier instead of that long channel name :)
<LjL> kitche: yeah, it was silly
<diego_> PsynoKhi0: Thanks! Any warnings before going? I'm a newbie
<munna> blobX:  /etc/network/interface: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/81552/  and resolv.conf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/81553/
<andresmh> rdw200169, how do I check what audio server Flash and Java browser plugins are using?
<avegas> LjL, tux, http://www.mibbit.com/pb/gJxUDN
<tdreyer1> samr7: it didn't seem to do anything. what command do i use to check the cpu freq?
<PsynoKhi0> diego_: there might be double entries in your menus after that unless I'm mistaken
<PsynoKhi0> diego_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<diego_> intrepid
<diego_> 8.10
<PsynoKhi0> diego_: ok
<diego_> PsynoKhi0: What's the meaning of "double entries"?
<tux> avegas, tried --force option?
<PsynoKhi0> diego_: it should be fine, backup important stuff just in case though
<avegas> yep
<PsynoKhi0> diego_: that the same submenu/program link appears twice
<munna> blobX: i am coming after a restart of the PC
<blobX> munna netmask sould be 255.255.255.0 coz you are using C class network and resolve.conf is empty --> you need to add IP of your DNS machine ..maybe router IP if its the one that provides DNS for you?
<samr7> tdreyer1, I don't know a command, but the gnome panel "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" applet ought to work :)
<_ph> Hi. I added OpenOffice 3.0 ppa repository for my Ubuntu Hardy, but still the latest available openoffice version is 2.4. What am I doing wrong?
<LjL> avegas: ah, that's not actually an *ubuntu* dependency that it's complaining about, it's some packaging system of its own. let me install it and look
<munna> blobX: let me try
<tdreyer1> samr7: k, it's still showing 800 mhz
<diego_> PsynoKhi0: That should be easy to fix, isn't it?
<marek_> hi, can i connect mypc to my phone via bluetooth, using pc as stereo headset?
<samr7> tdreyer1, I don't know at this point, they changed the cpufreq tools around in 8.10
<LjL> _ph: the OOo 3 packages have been pulled from that repository due to problems, you will have to wait
<PsynoKhi0> diego_: I guess :)
<andresmh> when I am in Sound Preferences, trying to decide which devices to pick is daunting. ALSA, OSS, PulseAudio, HDA Intel, Analog Devices, etc.... I just want to be able to use Skype, watch Flash videos and play Last.fm!
<PsynoKhi0> diego_: like "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"
<samr7> marek_, you mean use the PC as a hands free?
<PsynoKhi0> there might be a less drastic solution but you'll have to google for it sorry :)
<diego_> PsynoKhi0: Ok thanks! =)
<PsynoKhi0> np
<_ph> LjL: ah, ok. So when they're ready, they'll be pushed back and available for update, right?
<samr7> LjL is there a more specific source for linux-image-debug?  I can't find a 2.6.27-9
<k0d3r> hello
<LjL> samr7: no idea
<k0d3r> how to install flash player on hardy heron 8.04 ?
<LjL> !flash > k0d3r    (k0d3r, see the private message from ubottu)
<samr7> LjL thanks that pisses me off that they decided to hide that package somewhere
<omshanti> how do i run a script?
<guntbert> !language | samr7
<ubottu> samr7: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<marek_> samr7 exactly
<samr7> lol
<diego_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<matreya6> Can anyone point me to a good site that describes recueing your system? I'm using Intrepid Ibex with GRUB. My bootloader was on my 1st HDD, which crashed, but the full OS is on the 2nd one.
<jrib> samr7: use ddebs
<samr7> jrib, where?  I can only find debug packages for some newer 2.6.28 builds
<diffred> How to print de Nth line of a file with sed?
<kitche> matreya6: so you want to reinstall grub pretty much to your second hard drive?
<pumazz> si there any norwegians places here? or nordic?
<matreya6> kitche, not to the 1st one, which as yet, does not contain any partitions yet
<jrib> samr7: which version are you looking for exactly?
<LjL> !no | pumazz
<ubottu> pumazz: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Muskie> argh
<|MUSE|> every time I sudo I get this error just before I have to enter the password "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu". How do I fix it?
<LjL> !hostname | |MUSE|, your hostnames don't match
<ubottu> |MUSE|, your hostnames don't match: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<samr7> jrib, I want stock 2.6.27-9.13
<kitche> !grub > matreya6 should help you out
<ubottu> matreya6, please see my private message
<matreya6> kitche, I have just replaced my first crashed HDD so there is a new one there. I want the bootloader to be on the first one.
<PsynoKhi0> |MUSE|: check your .... what LjL said...
<nekia> Text hier eingeben...
<jrib> samr7: hmm, I see.  You're right.   /me wonders
<|MUSE|> thanks
<PsynoKhi0> matreya6: sounds like the same issue as if you installed WinXP after ubuntu on a dualboot config
<matreya6> kitche, thanks for the hints, I'll definitely try these sites ubottu mentioned. Even if he/ she is just a bot.
<PsynoKhi0> matreya6: I'd google for instruction for that :)
<guntbert> !de | nekia
<ubottu> nekia: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<samr7> marek_, using a PC as a speakerphone is not mainstream yet on linux but check out http://nohands.sourceforge.net/
<kitche> matreya6: it's the same pretty much just that ubottu makes it so we don't have to repeat ourselves 1000 times
<matreya6> kitche, I know ubottu, I visit this channel more or less fequently
<matreya6> kitche, I know ubottu, I visit this channel more or less frequently
<PsynoKhi0> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<asdfiest> if i have a working bootloader on a USB is that enough to install it for real as a dedicated partition? i just need to format the hard drive and restart he computer?
<tdreyer1> How do I disable the CPU Frequency Scaling completely in 8.10?
<Hess> ubuntu feisty is no longet supported? :(
<LjL> !eol | hess
<ubottu> hess: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<newmansan> i installed OO3, and it's having problems. How do I uninstall 3 and go back to 2.4?
<tux> asdfiest, install it on usb then setup boot via usb in bios
<PsynoKhi0> newmansan: how did you install it and on which version of ubuntu?
<Hess> thanks for the link, ;/
<newmansan> 8.1, and I downloaded the package from ther website, unpacked, then installed like that
<tux> asdfiest, do a specific question
<olympian> Can anyone help with Wine?
<tux> i could be your man
<matt_____> rc.local, is it ran by root of the current user?
<LjL> matt_____: root. when /etc/rc.local runs, no user has logged in yet
<c0p3rn1c> can somebody please help me with mencoder : http://paste.ubuntu.com/81565/ ?
<tiyowan> I'm dual-booting WinXP and Intrepid. Everything worked great. I have all the packages I need, everything's tweaked. I decided to make some more space for Ubuntu on my drive. So I did some partitioning today. Everything still works, but I resized the swap partition, too. And that seems to have caused some sort of UUID mixup. Now whenever I boot into Ubuntu, the splash screen disappears at Reading files required to boot, but
<matt_____> LjL: Perhaps that is my problem, perhaps not. Basically..what'd be the right way to make a media server program for the xbox 360 (fuppes) start at boot? Well..I should say everytime the computer turns on. It should be probably the last thing that happens on boot.
<scientes> is there any bandwidth monitor that tracks the source of packets?
<tux> tiyowan, change uuid in fstab
<scientes> bmon only tracks the interfaces
<tux> get another uuid
<tux> there's a command
<asdfiest> tux: i have it installe don usb, did netbooter ont he image so i can  run it from usb already. so then setup boot via usb in bios?
<PsynoKhi0> newmansan: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-openoffice-3.0.0-on-ubuntu-8.04-p2 bottom of the page
<tux> tiyowan,  sudo vol_id -u /dev/...
<jrib> samr7: weird, it's in the Sources.  ie I can: apt-get source linux-image-debug-2.6.27-9-generic
<zsquareplusc> tux is looking for the name blkid ;-)
<tdreyer1>  How do I disable the CPU Frequency Scaling completely in 8.10?
<Scunizi> How do I set the default application to load when I plug in a digital camera?  for some reason F-Spot is not recognized by the appellate that opens when I plug the camera in.
<tiyowan> tux: I've tried....could you take a look at the pastebin please? The highlighted line for /dev/sda8 is freaking me out. Thanks.
<PsynoKhi0> newmansan: the howto is for 8.04 but since you mentioned you d/led the packages and instructions for Intrepid resolve about adding the repositories, that's the closest I could think of
<LjL> matt_____: the right way is to have an /etc/init.d script for the program (turning it into a service). fuppes is not available in Ubuntu, but other media servers that you could try (such as mediatomb, gmediaserver and ushare) are, and come with an /etc/init.d script ready to go
<tux> tiyowan, post it
<jrib> samr7: if you can't find it, then just grab the source and rebuild it I guess
<tux> asdfiest, i can't understand
<PsynoKhi0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash seems outdated btw
<matt_____> LjL: I've got fuppes setup and running. I've actually found some sort of thing for creating a script like that.
<b3njamin> Where, on my harddrives, is GRUB?
<matreya6> kitche, thanks for the links, but they do not help in my case I'm afraid.
<guest6294> anyone knows how I can completly kill wpa_supplicant daemon whenever I disconnect from a wireless network? Im tired of -9'ing it all the time
<tdreyer1>  How do I disable the CPU Frequency Scaling completely in 8.10?
<Muskie> boot sector, b3njamin
<tux> asdfiest, you install it with grub command (some commands) on usb the boot up (in bios setup is for usb on boot)
<Scunizi> b3njamin: /boot/grub/menu.list .. but there's also something in the boot record of the boot drive.
<matt_____> LjL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618781&page=2 Second post to the bottom
<zsquareplusc> asdfiest: you have made a live USB boot using unetbootin? and it works? then you should be able to install ubuntu from that stick
<guest6294> anyone knows how I can completly kill wpa_supplicant daemon whenever I disconnect from a wireless network? Im tired of -9'ing it all the time
<tiyowan> tux: http://pastebin.com/m2483460
<LjL> matt_____: yes, that is an /etc/init.d script. you just need to drop it into the /etc/init.d directory, make it executable, and then run "sudo update-rc.d fuppes default"
<matreya6> Is there a way to install grub on a non-partioned drive (i.e. MBR only)?
<LjL> matt_____: (assuming that script is correct of course)
<matt_____> LjL: Oh...gotcha. I don't konw anything about update-rc.d
<Demios1> I have trouble with my sound in general, but diferent programs would give me sound off different devices, I rebooted and now I've got sound off 'Exaile' but VLC is mute.. anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<LjL> matt_____: then, you can start fuppes manually with "sudo invoke-rc.d fuppes start", or just let it start automatically at boot
<_x86_> hello
<tux> tiyowan, wait now
<tiyowan> tux: Thanks.
<b3njamin> can i find the grub dir in windows?
<LjL> matt_____: update-rc.d is the command that lets you decide which services are started at boot, and with which priority. invoke-rc.d is the one that lets you manually start, stop and restart them.
<b3njamin> windows partition*
<jumcore> hello and good evening, i dont get dri enabled. i use the open radeon driver and a ati mobility radeon x700xl. xorg.conf also loads the dri module and also the dri section is written in there. what could be the problem?
<matt_____> LjL: Couldn't i sudo /etc/init.d/fuppesd start?
<_x86_> does anyone know how to upgrade form breezy to 8.04 release of ubuntu  ?
<IndyGunFreak> b3njamin: be easier from a live cd.
<_x86_> im truing but i cant must have bad repos or smthing
<LjL> matt_____: that's, in practice, the very same as doing sudo invoke-rc.d fuppesd start. but in theory, you're supposed to use invoke-rc.d, not to call scripts manually.
<tux> tiyowan, now go in shell and type  sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda8
<IndyGunFreak> _x86_: prolly not bad repos, probably closed repos.
<guest6294> anyone knows how I can completly kill wpa_supplicant daemon whenever I disconnect from a wireless network? Im tired of -9'ing it all the time
<_x86_> IndyGunFreak, yes but should i but the dapper ones ?
<_x86_> put*
<matt_____> LjL: oh...ok
<theosyslack> How do I set-up wireless on my Macbook?
<tiyowan> tux: Error opening volume. I don't know where that partition came from. GParted isn't showing it.
<b3njamin> I've installed ubuntu, and on one partition, and then i reinstalled windows on the C: partition, and now when i start the computer, it just starts in windows, the grub doesnt start?
<tux> ?
<guest6294> theosyslack, you can give me the mac, I sorely need a good unix OS system
<IndyGunFreak> _x86_: highly unlikely that is gonna work either... there's another version between 5.04 and 6.06, that is well past its end of life
<tux> tiyowan, sudo fdisk -l and localize the riht partition
<tdreyer1>  How do I disable the CPU Frequency Scaling completely in 8.10?
<matt_____> LjL: usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<matt_____>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults|multiuser [NN | sNN kNN]
<matt_____>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
<matt_____>                 -n: not really
<matt_____>                 -f: force
<FloodBot1> matt_____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> !eol | _x86_
<ubottu> _x86_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<hou5ton> I have 8.04 working fine on this system .. is there a real compelling need to update it to 8.10?
<IndyGunFreak> _x86_: i think your best bet, would probably be to do a clean install of 8.10
<_x86_> yes like eof
<tiyowan> tux: sudo fdisk -l reports that the /dev/sda7 is the swap partition.
<gab3> question - dmesg detects my joypad on the usb bus
<_x86_> if i do install a distrib
<_x86_> its certainly not ubuntu ^^
<gab3> but /dev/input/js0 is not created
<gab3> any ideas?
<tiyowan> tux: It doesn't have an entry for a /dev/sda8.
<_x86_> but fedora core 10
<jtaji> b3njamin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gab3> how do i fix this?
<AKARaccoon> Um...O__o...I'm an extreme notice to
<IndyGunFreak> _x86_: well, then have at it..
<matt_____> LjL: I got that message, I don't know if I did it right.
<b3njamin> I've installed ubuntu on the I partition, and then i reinstalled windows on the C partition, and now when i start the computer, it just starts in windows and the grub doesnt start? How do I fix it, so the grub starts when the computer starts?
<AKARaccoon> Ubuntu and linux. ^^;; Would anyone be willing to help me install Ubuntu on my computer? =
<_x86_> i just thought that it would be possible...
<gab3>    29.830199] input: ZEROPLUS PLAYSTATION(R)3 Controller as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/input/input6
<gab3> [   29.840922] sony 0003:054C:0268.0002: input,hiddev96,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Joystick [ZEROPLUS PLAYSTATION(R)3 Controller] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0
<tux> tiyowan, so is not sda8, find the right partition.... sudo fdisk -l and read beside them swap
<LjL> matt_____: no you didn't, waht did you type?
<matt_____> LjL: udo update-rc.d fuppesd default
<IndyGunFreak> _x86_: very unlikely, you can try, but be prepared for a system that wont' boot.
<tiyowan> tux: That's right. The swap partition is /dev/sda7.
<LjL> matt_____: it's "defaults"
<matt_____> LjL: with an s on the front of it
<AKARaccoon> ((If anyone's willing to help me install ubuntu, could you please message me? I'll give you cookies. ^^))
<_x86_> IndyGunFreak, do you know about doing bootable usbs ?
<LjL> !install | AKARaccoon
<ubottu> AKARaccoon: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<spideyman> I updated yesterday 8.10 now youtube videos dont play?
<IndyGunFreak> _x86_: i've done it before, and generally found it a poor way to run a distro
<b3njamin> I've installed ubuntu on the I partition, and then i reinstalled windows on the C partition, and now when i start the computer, it just starts in windows and the grub doesnt start? How do I fix it, so the grub starts when the computer starts?
<_x86_> IndyGunFreak, not live heh
<samr7> jrib, that is interesting, thanks for pointing it out, trying to build now
<_x86_> cuase i dont have any cds :(
<IndyGunFreak> _x86_: are you wanting to run a live USB disk, or install to a USB disk.
<AKARaccoon> That's nice and everything, but it seems like that I've tried everything to get it working. -__-;; I've read most of the documentation, but I still can't get it...>.>
<matt_____> LjL: Ok...think it worked that time. However, sudo /etc/init.d/fuppesd start gives me :udo: unable to execute /etc/init.d/fuppesd: No such file or directory
<_x86_> IndyGunFreak, install form an usb see
<IndyGunFreak> _x86_: oh, that generally works just fine.. google "Unetbootin"
<matt_____> LjL: That'd be a script error, wouldn't it?
<LjL> matt_____: err, *have* you called it "fuppesd"?
<newmansan> is there a way that I can "reset" ubuntu? I mean render it vanilla w/o installing it again? or even just replace the packages w/ the ones from the disk
<LjL> matt_____: also, have you made it executable?
<tux> tiyowan, so u need to create a line in fstab or edit that one with sda7 and get the new uuid with the command i showed you
<_x86_> IndyGunFreak yes i tried it from windows but went wrong :(
<LjL> newmansan: not easily
<MrKeuner> hi all, how can I have my user receive the system messages sent to root?
<b3njamin> Can someone help me? PLEASE
<_x86_> anaconda told me it couldnt load image #1
<tiyowan> tux: Ok, so sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda7
<LjL> newmansan: the package "debsums" can try and tell you what files have been modified from packages, so you can reinstall the affected packages. you'd also need a list of packages that are installed by default, but i'm not sure where to find one
<matt_____> LjL: Yes..there is a /etc/init.d/fuppesd
<b3njamin> I've installed ubuntu on the I partition, and then i reinstalled windows on the C partition, and now when i start the computer, it just starts in windows and the grub doesnt start? How do I fix it, so the grub starts when the computer starts?
<newmansan> LjL:  ill just reinstall 8.1 than
<tiyowan> tux: Right, I got the UUID. You want me to put that in fstab?
<jtaji> b3njamin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<newmansan> ive only been messing araound w/ it for a few days anyways
<IndyGunFreak> _x86_: well, that doesn't make sense, i've used unetbootin numerous times w/o issue.
<matt_____> LjL: And yes..it is executionable.
<gab3> :/
<w3rd__> anybody install eggdrop on ubuntu?
<TREVANIAN> SLM
<_x86_> IndyGunFreak, were zould yo d/l the boot.iso that i should burn then ?
<guntbert> !grub > b3njamin
<ubottu> b3njamin, please see my private message
<LjL> matt_____: oh wait, edit the file and change "/sbin/runscript" into "/bin/bash" (no idea what they put that there for)
<tdreyer1>  How do I disable the CPU Frequency Scaling completely in 8.10?
<tux> tiyowan, if you want the swap to be recognized and actived at STARTUP you NEED to to that
<_x86_> would ( sorry im french ) *
<LjL> !anyone | w3rd__
<ubottu> w3rd__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IndyGunFreak> _x86_: you don't need a boot iso w/ unetbootin
<guest6294> theosyslack, you can give me the mac, I sorely need a good unix OS system
<guest6294> anyone knows how I can completly kill wpa_supplicant daemon whenever I disconnect from a wireless network? Im tired of -9'ing it all the time
<tiyowan> tux: Ok, I opened up /etc/fstab. The UUIDs are the same.
<tux> tiyowan, or you can activate it each time manually.... i suppose you don't know fstab and booting very well
<LjL> matt_____: no, no wait... it's actually not a bash script
<matt_____> LjL: SO what could it be?
<LjL> matt_____: what does "which runscript" tell you?
<tux> tiyowan, but sda8 before and sda7 now roght?
<M25> anyone an expert on USB and ehci_hcd kernel module?  I need some help with a very weird bug
<zaggynl> hiya, I cannot use keyboard/ssh on this machine I'm doing a disc clone, can I somehow give myself control back?
<_x86_> IndyGunFreak, unetbootin doesnt update instantly the distribs so it doesnt have fedora core 10 last time i saw it...
<jedi06> how do you update perl?
<tiyowan> tux: You'd suppose right. I'm a newbie. Nope, fstab mentions /dev/sda7
<guntbert> !anyone | M25
<ubottu> M25: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<matt_____> LjL: well.what about this...running it not as root gives me:-bash: /etc/init.d/fuppesd: /sbin/runscript: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<sheep> jedi06: from what version to what other version?
<w3rd__> i getting an error when i try and run the make command for installing eggdrop, error while loading shared libraries : libtcl8.4 .... i have edited /etc/ld.so.conf to include /usr/local/lib but from some reason the application is still not seeing this in its lib directory?
<LjL> matt_____: "runscript" is found in the "minicom" package, so you'll have to install minicom for this to work. although it's completely awkward, no sane person would write an init script using minicom.
<linuxnoop> i have a problem with playing dvd's i installed libcss and i can play "older" dvd's but the newer one'S seem's not to be recognized by the dvd reader in my pc
<IndyGunFreak> _x86_: then download the fedora 10 iso, and use it manually...
<tux> tiyowan, ii now you see swap as sda7 in fstab the old sda7 is someting else now
<matt_____> LjL: could I change it to /bin/bash?
<jedi06> sheep from whatever version i have to the newest version
<tux> you need the recheck all
<IndyGunFreak> there's an option to make unetbootin read an ISO that you download
<justdave> I'm having a problem with my screen going blank after about 5 minutes, only in X.  If I Ctl-Alt-F1 to get to a text screen it shows up.  Screensaver is disabled, and Power Management is set to never put the display to sleep.  Mac Mini running Intrepid.  Any ideas?
<sheep> w3rd__: I think you need to install the tcl8.4 package
<AKARaccoon> WILL someone help walk me through an irregular installation of ubuntu? ^^
<w3rd__> sheep: i just did
<LjL> matt_____: i don't think so, it doesn't look like a bash script
<IndyGunFreak> AKARaccoon: irregular?
<matt_____> LjL: because /etc/init.d/reboot has it..so I am going to try it in the least
<jedi06> sheep v5.8.8 to v5.10
<AKARaccoon> Indeed, irregular. o.o
<sheep> jedi06: there's no supported way to do that.  The version you hacve should be fine
<sheep> *have
<jedi06> WHAT!
<M25> yeah, I've been here before.  ok, so the problem is that whenever I do a large amount (around 512MB, but it varies considerably) of writing to any USB device (flash drive, HDD, even printer), my entire USB system will fall out on the floor, rather randomly.  It's completely unpredictable, but never happens on reads
<jedi06> sheep that is not acceptable! what are you talking about
<justdave> if I restart GDM, it works, but just logging out doesn't fix it.
<LjL> matt_____: of course, all normal init.d scripts use sh or bash. but that one's far from normal.
<sheep> jedi06: it's ubuntu's update policy
<w3rd__> i just need to link it... to the path that eggdrop looks for when seaching for binaries, for some reason this needs to be manually edited
<linuxnoop> i have a problem with playing dvd's i installed libcss and i can play "older" dvd's but the newer one'S seem's not to be recognized by the dvd reader in my pc
<PsynoKhi0> Trying to get Flash support back in Gutsy, flashplugin-nonfree returns a 404, gnash from repo is way too alpha, and swf-player is creepy to say the least... the deb package from adobe for flash 10 won't install du to depency issues... any suggestion? (and yes I intend on keeping Gutsy for now, don't even think about "suggesting" a distro upgrade ;) )
<blendroid> I'm trying to fix my mbr with this tutorial: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/ but ms-sys doesn't come up in the terminal or in synaptic.  Might anyone know what's wrong?
<matt_____> LjL: is it?
<IndyGunFreak> AKARaccoon: my point was, explain irregular
<jedi06> sheep what does that mean?
<tiyowan> tux: http://pastebin.com/m120b7f05 - I didn't change anything because the UUIDs match.
<mrpockets> Is there /part
<M25> Once it happens, I can't use any USB devices until I reboot... or I remove and re-add the ehci_hcd kernel module, using modprobe
<sheep> jedi06: packages are only updated for ubuntu releases for security updates and bug fixes
<matt_____> LjL: well..after I changed it..it doesn't give me an error message..but it also doesn't seem to work.
<jedi06> you are saying it is ubuntu's policy to keep old versions of perl
<AKARaccoon> IndyGunFreak, could you tell me how to privately message you so I don't clutter the channel with spam? =/
<IndyGunFreak> PsynoKhi0: why not upgrade?.. besides that, download the source package from adobe.com and compile run the installer from it.
<LjL> matt_____: indeed.
<sheep> jedi06: it's a stable version of perl that works just fine
<IndyGunFreak> AKARaccoon: no.. just answer me here
<tux> tiyowan, but sdax match?
<tux> you need to fix numbers
<jedi06> sheep well it does not have built-in switch support
<sheep> jedi06: and the next version of ubuntu will have the newest version of perl
<Insector> anyone know if  when creating a new truecrypt volume using the truecrypt gui 6.1, wether actually creating a filesystem happens only just at the end of the "formatting" phase? because after "formatting" 100gb for 2.5h, X hangs, but I the current virtual desktop on that machine doesn't show the truecrypt gui with its progress bar (I am writing this on another machine)
<tiyowan> tux: The sdas match as well.
<LjL> AKARaccoon: this channel's purpose is Ubuntu support. so, Ubuntu support is the only thing that is NOT spam here.
<matt_____> LjL: So I can install what for the right thing?
<linuxnoop> i have a problem with playing dvd's i installed libcss and i can play "older" dvd's but the newer one'S seem's not to be recognized by the dvd reader in my pc
<LjL> matt_____: minicom
<PsynoKhi0> IndyGunFreak: not upgrading till I beef up my comp, and besides Gutsy hasn't reach EOL
<jedi06> sheep that is rediculous.  How do i update it?
<IndyGunFreak> PsynoKhi0: ok, well, then like i said, download the source package from adobe.com
<M25> jedi06: use a PPA, I'm sure there is one
<matt_____> LjL: :( it needs 683233KB for install.
<PsynoKhi0> IndyGunFreak: gonna look into the home brewed solution, thanks
<jedi06> M25 what is a PPA let me just ask perl then
<LjL> matt_____: err... it really shouldn't
<sheep> !ppa | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<tux> tiyowan, type mount
<M25> thanks sheep
<AKARaccoon> ((Well, I meant how to message you so your name highlights. ._.)) Okay...Well, I'm not quite sure how to explain my problem, but it seems like every video that I've seen for installing ubuntu has a different process than mine makes me travel, and it seems that I get screwed up in the partitions menu of the process. -__-;;
<hou5ton> I have 8.04 working fine on this system .. is there a real compelling need to update it to 8.10?
<tux> and check if the swap partition is mounted tiyowan
<LjL> !who | AKARaccoon
<ubottu> AKARaccoon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<maverick_man> hey guys
<matt_____> LjL: It really doesn't. It was fast, but it still doesn't seem to work.
<matt_____> LjL: Same problem
<AKARaccoon> !tab Okay...Well, I'm not quite sure how to explain my problem, but it seems like every video that I've seen for installing ubuntu has a different process than mine makes me travel, and it seems that I get screwed up in the partitions menu of the process. -__-;;
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matt_____> LjL: I was wondering if it needs to be chowned or anything related to that.
<AKARaccoon> >.>
<jedi06> sheep I must install a whole different ubuntu just to update perl?
<tiyowan> tux: It isn't mounted. *-)
<LjL> matt_____: change the #! to /usr/bin/runscript, because that's where runscript is (not in /sbin as the script seems to think)(
<matt_____> ubottu: Are you intelligent?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AKARaccoon> !tag indygunfreak Okay...Well, I'm not quite sure how to explain my problem, but it seems like every video that I've seen for installing ubuntu has a different process than mine makes me travel, and it seems that I get screwed up in the partitions menu of the process. -__-;;
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxnoop> i have a problem with playing dvd's i installed libcss and i can play "older" dvd's but the newer one'S seem's not to be recognized by the dvd reader in my pc
<AKARaccoon> Okay...That didn't work. ._.
<LjL> !tab | AKARaccoon
<ubottu> AKARaccoon: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LjL> AKARaccoon: you just need to MENTION HIS NICKNAME in the message. that's all.
<maverick_man> i can't get java applets working on firefox, could anyone help me out with that?
<sheep> jedi06: no, but there's no way that's officially supported way.  You could try searching the launchpad PPAs for perl 10 or build it from source, but it is possible that it may break things
<M25> jedi06: no, just add the PPA to your sources list, and you'll automatically get the newest version
<AKARaccoon> IndyGunFreak lalala
<Muskie> YES! -dances around-
<blendroid> I just deleted Ubuntu from my system, but GRUB remains as the bootloader and keeps giving me Error 17 or 21.  I don't have a Windows installation cd as my computer has a builtin recovery drive (which I can't access because of GRUB).  Could anyone help?
<M25> jedi06: assuming you can find it on launchpad, like sheep said
<Muskie> FINALLY got the TV tuner going
<tdreyer1> does anyone know how i can disable the CPU Frequency Scaling completely in 8.10?
<Muskie> ruddy thing didn't like the PCI slot it was plugged into
<askand> I can no upgrade to OOO3 with deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main anymore, why?
<IndyGunFreak> AKARaccoon: so what problem are you having exactly..
<matt_____> LjL: k, did it, different error. Something just doesn't seem right. script "/etc/init.d/fuppesd" line 2: unknown command "opts=start stop reload"
<matreya6> jedi06, No you can update Perl with a standard Debian package, but that might have unwanted side-effects...
<_x86_> IndyGunFreak, http://fedoraproject.org/en/get-fedora-all the install dvd will work with unetbootin u think ?
<tux> tiyowan, ok is ok
<LjL> matt_____: look, i'll try to translate that into a bash script
<IndyGunFreak> _x86_: all youc an do is try, download the ISO, and use unetbootin to put it on a USB, and boot it and see what happens
<M25> blendroid: the instructions your computer manufacturer gave you for recovering should still work
<tux> tiyowan, you can't see with mount because has no mount point
<marco> Hallo
<matt_____> LjL: I was liking that idea. I was trying to figure out a way myself.
<jedi06> how do you know if you have intrepid or hardy
<tux> tiyowan, type swap
<sheep> jedi06: lsb_release -a
<tux> no free
<MrKeuner> hi all, how can I have my user receive the system messages sent to root?
<tux> tiyowan, type free
<matreya6> jedi06, try uname -a
<sheep> jedi06: 8.04 is hardy, 8.10 is intrepid
<M25> again, anyone here knowledgeable about USB, ehci_hcd kernel module, and why any decent amount of writes to a USB device causes my entire USB system to fall out on the floor?
<c0p3rn1c> can somebody please help me with mencoder : http://paste.ubuntu.com/81565/ ?
<billgoldberg> Hi I'm looking for a tag editor that can add an image to the audio file, anyone got any suggestions?
<Serengeti> how can I make Intrepid start in safe graphics mode? My lcd displays an "out of range" message at the gdm prompt
<PsynoKhi0> brb
<matreya6> shee, gee, that's even easier indeed.
<linuxnoop> hey can anyone help me my pc seems not to read newer dvd's
<M25> billgoldberg: that's one of the few reasons I still keep windows around, i have yet to find a linux utility that can do that
<blendroid> M25: I'm unable to boot into my recovery drive because of GRUB (or rather, what remains of GRUB.  I would assume it would still let me boot into windows if it was all there.)
<tux> tiyowan, typing free you see a value for swap?
<billgoldberg> M25, really not a single app can do it?
<c0p3rn1c> Serengeti: sudo X -configure generates a xorg.conf script that should work
<csst0111> hi
<matreya6> sheep, gee, that's even easier indeed
<tiyowan> tux: Free shows me that from ! GB RAM I'm using 600 MB, and out of the 2 GB swap I'm using 4936. That appears to be right.
<M25> billgoldberg: there probably is, I can't find one, let me know if you do
<c0p3rn1c> Serengeti: you just have to copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<billgoldberg> Ok, I'll google some more and should I find something, I'll let you know.
<tux> tiyowan, your swap is on
<AKARaccoon> IndyGunFreak I'm not quite sure what I need help with, err, what the exact problem is. I just know what I'm having problems with the installation process. =/
<M25> !grub | blendroid
<ubottu> blendroid: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Serengeti> c0p3rn1c, gonna try that, but my xorg is just the default one (almost nothing there, no modelines etc.)
<guntbert> Serengeti: in the grub menu there is an option "safe system (or so..)
<tdreyer1> does anyone know how i can disable the CPU Frequency Scaling completely in 8.10?
<maverick_man> i can't get java applets working on firefox, could anyone help me out with that?
<M25> crap, wrong direction
<tux> so tiyowan ?
<tux> what the trouble?
<Serengeti> guntbert, but it's just a text console
<M25> maverick_man: in terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<blendroid> ubottu: but I wish to remove it, not restore it
<IndyGunFreak> AKARaccoon: well i don't know how you expect to get help, when you say you just know you have a problem.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tiyowan> tux: Hmmm....take a look at this. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<Justinfo> hi to all
<linuxnoop> hey can anyone help me my pc seems not to read newer dvd's
<LjL> matt_____: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81579/ try this
<M25> blendroid: yeah, you need a windows disk to reinstall the windows bootloader
<M25> !dvd | linuxnoop
<ubottu> linuxnoop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Justinfo> how to connect to an ubuntu vps server ?
<Justinfo> how to connect to an ubuntu vps server ?
<LjL> M25: no, not necessarily
<billgoldberg> M25: it smees EasyTag can do it. Goodbye to you all.
<LjL> !info ms-sys | M25
<ubottu> Package ms-sys does not exist in intrepid
<AKARaccoon> Lol, well, I only know that the problem occurs in the partition part of the installation, nothing comes up for me to select a partition, and I can't move forward if I don't select one. X__x
<c0p3rn1c> brb
<AKARaccoon> Indygunfreak^^^^
<guntbert> Serengeti: and then you could try, what c0p3rn1c told you
<LjL> !info mbr | m25
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<justdave> I'm having a problem with my screen going blank after about 5 minutes, only in X.  If I Ctl-Alt-F1 to get to a text screen it shows up.  Screensaver is disabled, and Power Management is set to never put the display to sleep.  Mac Mini running Intrepid.  Any ideas?
<Justinfo> ,lù
<M25> LjL: about what?
<Justinfo> how to connect to an ubuntu vps server ?
<linuxnoop> m25 i installed all this but it still dose not work with the newer dvd's just with the older
<M25> oh
<Justinfo> how to connect to an ubuntu vps server ?
<keithclark> When I try to print to a serial printer attached to a serial to usb connector I get the following in syslog: Dec  6 16:36:43 keithclark-desktop kernel: [14740.725303] type=1503 audit(1228599403.465:39): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="rw::" denied_mask="rw::" fsuid=0 name="/dev/ttyUSB0" pid=16749 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
<LjL> M25: about needing Windows to install a Windows boot record
<matt_____> LjL: It works! You're a good one. And the update command I did...that'll make it start on boot won't it?
<tiyowan> tux: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990 is the problem I'm having. At boot, the splash screen disappears at Reading files required to boot, then some msgs appears, and then it boots into gnome.
<matreya6> Justinfo, you might try ssh
<bdelin88> could i pm someone to help me get my university wireless set up, i have their set up page up, and it's not working... i am an intermediate user, i think even with ubuntu, but i still can't even figure this out....
<LjL> matt_____: it should, yes
<blendroid> ubottu: in that case, would I be able to get it if I boot with Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blendroid> oh, dang
<tux> tiyowan, tried to do what i see in that post?
<tux> tried to compare the two uuids?
<matt_____> LjL: Just out of curiosity..as it's on a server..I'd like to backup that file I "updated". Where is it? like...the equivalent of /etc/rc.local
<Justinfo> to having graphical interface
<tux> if are differente update initarm
<bdelin88> anyone?
<Justinfo> ???
<M25> ljl: talk to blendroid, he's the one with the boot problem, I just offered my 2c
<tdreyer1> does anyone know how i can disable the CPU Frequency Scaling completely in 8.10?
<matreya6> I wonder how high ubottu would score on a Turing test ;-)
<PsynoKhi0> IndyGunFreak: ok see what what happens when you get used to the lazy GUI way.... I only had to run the script from the tar.gz file instead of using Gdebi and the .deb package
<LjL> matt_____: there's only /etc/init.d/fuppesd
<PsynoKhi0> IndyGunFreak: thanks heh
<M25> again, anyone here knowledgeable about USB, ehci_hcd kernel module, and why any decent amount of writes to a USB device causes my entire USB system to fall out on the floor?
<IndyGunFreak> PsynoKhi0: so did it work?
<matt_____> LjL: oh...ok. So if I reinstall..i'll have to do the update fuppesd defaults again won't i
<afancy> Hi, how to show my current gtk version?
<tiyowan> tux: You asked what the problem is...that's the problem I've been having. Whenever I boot up intrepid, the splash screen disappears at reading files required to boot, and then comes back. Before it didn't use to work that way.
<LjL> matt_____: yes
<bdelin88> could i pm someone to help me get my university wireless set up, i have their set up page up, and it's not working... i am an intermediate user, i think even with ubuntu, but i still can't even figure this out....
<LjL> matt_____: that's the drawback of install programs manually instead of using ones in the repositories...
<tiyowan> tux: Let me try hibernating...hold on.
<PsynoKhi0> IndyGunFreak: yup... at least in FF3... Opera needs some twaeking
<matt_____> LjL: simple enough, I spent 3 days just recently, plus about a good solid week in various previous times trying to learn fuppes. So what were the ones you mentioned may work?
<afancy> Hi, how to show my current gtk version?
<IndyGunFreak> PsynoKhi0: ive had probs w/ Opera and Flash in the past, what version of Opera?
<matt_____> LjL: for the 360 I mean.
<Y[o]UM> bonsoir quelqu'un parle français ici ?
<LjL> matt_____: any UPnP server should work in theory. the ones i'm aware of are gmediaserver, mediatomb and ushare
<LjL> !fr | Y[o]UM
<ubottu> Y[o]UM: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<blendroid> LjL: my main problem is that ms-sys won't show up in the terminal or in synaptic (using my ubuntu live-cd).  I found this tutorial, which should solve my problem, but it requires ms-sys... http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<LjL> matt_____: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632428 for instance
<matt_____> LjL: I've tried ushare...it was a pile of crap unless you wanted to fix it youself. not sure on the other two. *googles
<tdreyer1> does anyone know how i can disable the CPU Frequency Scaling completely in 8.10?
<matreya6> M25, USB can have serious issues regarding available electric current. Try disconnecting all unneccesary USB devices
<LjL> blendroid: no, in fact, ms-sys seems to have disappeared, but "mbr" should be an alternative
<afancy> Hi, how to show my current gtk version?
<PsynoKhi0> IndyGunFreak: 9.62... I've had issues too when I first installed gutsy and used the tarball... flashplugin-nonfree used to solve that
<sheep> afancy: in a terminal, aptitude show libgtk2.0-0
<IndyGunFreak> hmm...
<tokam> hi
<matreya6> M25, what chipset do you use?
<blendroid> LjL: darn, just my luck.  I'll check out mbr.
<M25> matreya6: it happens even when only one device is plugged in, not sure, how do I find out?
<PsynoKhi0> afaik the path is set correctly in Opera's options
<tokam> i have an ubuntu live system running, i want to be root, any suggestions
<IndyGunFreak> PsynoKhi0: you might need to link the libflashplayer file in the opera plugins folder.
<jtaji> tokam: sudo -i
<M25> matreya6: I figured it was an undervolt problem, but I have no idea how to fix it, Windows doesn't experience the total fallout
<matreya6> M25, try lspci|grep -i usb
<tokam> ?
<tokam> jtaji dont i need a root pw?
<tdreyer1> does anyone know how i can disable the CPU Frequency Scaling completely in 8.10?
<Y[o]UM> sorry my english is not good i am just my connect in irc orange france
<Guest70938> connect irc.osx86.hu
<calc> tdreyer1: you can effectively disable it by setting the speed if you add the monitor in gnome
<Guest70938> irc.osx86.hu
<ikonia> tdreyer1: no
<justdave> found a thread on my issue on the forum, sounds like lots of people have been having this problem, but no solutions yet.
<c0p3rn1c> can somebody please help me with mencoder : http://paste.ubuntu.com/81565/ ?
<matt_____> LjL: fuppes does video, audio, and photos, so far it's the only linux program I've found to do all three. Although I am working on photos right now...something I'd figured would have been the easiest to work.
<M25> matreya6: http://paste2.org/p/111825
<tokam> my goal is to make backups of an sata of my gentoo system with dd
<jtaji> tokam: nope, the user on the cd has sudo priveleges and no user passwd
<calc> tdreyer1: i don't know how to completely turn it off altogether though
<tokam> my gentoo notebook is in reperation
<tokam> thx i gone try it!
<matreya6> M25, just a moment...
<M25> Y[o]UM: /join #ubuntu-fr
<tdreyer1> calc: thanks, but trying to change anything speed or settings does nothing. It is always set on the lowest setting! :(
<calc> tdreyer1: oh :\
<M25> matreya6: take your time, PM me if it'll cut down on the chatter, I've been trying to find a solution for months now
<matt_____> LjL: Bad news. It didn't start on boot.
<Y[o]UM> thanks =)
<tiyowan> tux: Sorry I got disconnected.
<c0p3rn1c> any more questions?
<tdreyer1> calc: i just hope someone shows up that can help. My googlefu has failed me
<PsynoKhi0> IndyGunFreak: like "ln -s .mozilla/yadayada "?
<IndyGunFreak> could do it that way, yah
<PsynoKhi0> ah nope, hang on
<matt_____> LjL: ?? You still around man?
<JoeG> hello
<Kr0ntab> yo
<JoeG> I need urgent help with getting ubuntu to work after installation of nvidia graphic drivers
<JoeG> can anyone help?
<HollowPoint> 8.10 Joe?
<tiyowan> JOeg: What seems to be the problem?
<tiyowan> er, JoeG.
<mr> how can i join networks?
<tdreyer1> does anyone know how i can disable the CPU Frequency Scaling completely in 8.10?
<PsynoKhi0> IndyGunFreak: tried adding the file path under plugins but no-go, oh well I can live with that
<MrKeuner> hi all, how can I have my user receive the system messages sent to root?
<JoeG> tiyowan: It booted to commandline after installing the drivers
<JoeG> when I type gnome-wm, it says unable to open display
<calc> tdreyer1: if you blacklist the cpufreq modules it will probably work, i don't recall how to do that though
<LjL> matt_____: does fuppes produce a log file anywhere? you may want to check it.
<tdreyer1> calc: ok. i'll see if i can find that on the forums. thanks!
<cloud-nist> Can anyone help me with a dualboot question?
<wipewindows> Im pretty nooby but what I want is: 1. wipe out windows vista entirely. 2. install a full dedicated ubuntu. I have a working USB-memeory-live-cd. ie I can boot from a USB. when I run from the Ubuntu USB-drive inside ubuntu there is an install icon on the desktop. can it take care of everything for me? partioning and everything?
<matt_____> LjL: I may. but it seems to me as if I didn't "update" it right.
<matt_____> wipewindows: Everything
<LjL> matt_____: could very well be, what does "find /etc | grep fuppes" give?
<matt_____> wipewindows: That is actually your easiest bet
<wipewindows> ok cool. i go for it
<matt_____> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m3c5a87a6
<matt_____> wipewindows: hOW MANY HARDDISKS DO YOU HAVE?
<Washdogg> Hi, i've got a hdd which seems to be dead or dying. Its IDE and when plugged in ubuntu takes forever to boot then drops into BusyBox and comes up with a shed load of errors for the particular drive. It doesnt seem to try and correct them, but atleast it seems to recognise the drive. After this ubuntu desktop loads fine, but the drive isnt recognised anywhere... any light you can shed on this at all?!
<bsdbandit> ive installed ubuntu 8.10 on my macbook that i bought back in feb 2008 when i run ifconfig i dont see anything wireless
<LjL> matt_____: it seems to have quite updated, actually
<Morydd> is there anyone awake who can help me with some IPtables configuration?
<LjL> matt_____: i'm thinking that, perhaps, when fuppes tries to start there's something else that it needs that's not yet been set up during boot. but i have no idea what that would be, so i'd check the logs
<matt_____> LjL: So I thought. What it now seems to me...how does it know to start it? I mean...all I did was add fuppesd, and I don't see how the script knows to start it
<test34> anyone know where I can find a package for Bluez 4.22 or anything newer then 4.12 ?
<meoblast001> hi
<LjL> matt_____: the line that starts it is   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background --exec /usr/local/bin/fuppes
<LjL> matt_____: of course, it does need to be in /usr/local/bin
<meoblast001> everytime Xorg comes up it asks what driver i want to use.... i say intel.... it changes it to i810 and runs vesa..... why?.. intel works with my system... i've used it before
<L3Tum> Has anyone found a way to integrate conky into a panel? If so, can someone point me in the right direction please?
<matt_____> LjL: it is. But what I mean.when I updated whatever, does it "KNOW" to start it?
<LjL> matt_____: yes, that's what the update-rc.d command does
<LjL> matt_____: it tells the system that you want it started at boot
<tdreyer1> calc: i had a hunch, and added "noapic" to my boot line, and it WORKS! lol, now i'm going to try to figure out why
<Doonz> hey guys
<LjL> matt_____: (by creating all those symlinks that you can see in /etc/rc*)
<Doonz> have a quick question. Im running Software raid. RIght now my system is 32bit. Would i see any improvements by going to 64bit?
<matt_____> LjL: but it knows to do the start flag? Or what? because all I did was fuppesd, not anything else. not fuppesd start. or does that run a command located in /usr/local/bin?
<phaidros> hi. I have some trouble getting grub vga mode for my thinkpad running :( any experts here?
<emilien> need help i keep gettig IO errors from cdROM is this serious ?
<phaidros> emilien: cd has scratches?
<afancy> HI, how to upgrade my gtk to the latest version?
<matt_____> LjL: what I'm asking now...should I have updated it to the name of the script you wrote, or the command in /usr/local/bin?
<LjL> matt_____, "start" is a standard parameter. *all* /etc/init.d scripts must accept "start" as a parameter. so yes, the system knows that it must pass "start"
<phaidros> afancy: look into synaptic package manager for gtk
<LjL> matt_____: the name.
<phaidros> afancy: find the package you need :)
<emilien> phaidros, no happen with all cds
<matt_____> LjL: Then I don't have the slightest clue as to what to do.
<LjL> matt_____: look at the logs, luke
<phaidros> emilien: not to good. your cd drive might gone mad. I have seen alot of thinkpad laptop cd drives failing after a year (means some days over warranty .. )
<matt_____> LjL: it doesn't use a logfile by default..you have to give it one. If I edit the start line to give it a lgfile...will that work/
<phaidros> when using vga=0x343 on grub i don't see anything on console 1-7 :(
<phaidros> but 0x343 should be supported, at least hwinfo --framebuffer says.
<phaidros> do I need video=radeonfb on the kernel line?
<phaidros> (which doesn't help if I put .. )
<phaidros> *any* hints?
<herrmess> I'm trying to mount an .mdf file, no dice. Tried to use mdf2iso then mount the iso, same same. Any idea?
<phaidros> herrmess: I had issues with .nrg like this, nrg2iso failed. only success was to read it on windows on ma girls lappi ..
<emilien> phaidros,  was what i was fearing , iv not been able to burn anything tried k3b an  brasero  . And yes its out of warrenty ;)
<LjL> matt_____: it should
<DIFH-iceroot> herrmess: what about posting the error? i had no problems with mounting isos generated from mdf2iso
<LjL> herrmess: mdf2iso didn't give any errors?
<phaidros> emilien: I've seen this 3 times. plus twice on my own thinkads .. :/
<herrmess> mdf2iso claimed all was well (even though it lost ~200M in the process)
<matt_____> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m3c8587d4
<herrmess> "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<herrmess> missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<matt_____> LjL: start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background --exec /usr/local/bin/fuppes --log-file /home/matt/loggylogloglog
<herrmess> dmesg|tail  produced nothing
<matt_____> LjL: *Shouldn't that work?
<test34> bluez 4.23 packages @ https://launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive
<JoeG> okay, as per advice I edited xorg.conf : nvidia->nv, but
<cloud-nist> Grub is not seeing my dual boot configs and boots str8 to Ubuntu. Can someone please help? I ran the sudo fdisk -l command and it shows me that Solaris is installed on /dev/sda1.
<LjL> matt_____: if --log-file is the right option, yes it should
<JoeG> now ubuntu just shows big ubuntu logo onbottom of screen and freezes.
<JoeG> HELP!
<Juliada> Hello everyone! :)
<LjL> herrmess: it really shouldn't have lost 200M imo... wasn't your drive full by any chance?
<matt_____> LjL: I rebooted..no loggedyloglog file
<herrmess> phaidros: Yeah, winxp reads it ok... I can just burn it then.
<herrmess> LjL : Nope.
<LjL> matt_____: perhaps you should also specify a --log-level
<Coggz> i nned to write a small program to check my email, scan the email for a predetermined rule and execute the command
<LjL> matt_____: but anyway you're *sure* it works when you do "sudo invoke-rc.d fuppesd start" manually?
<Coggz> any ideas about the mail checking command and rule checking
<matt_____> LjL: sudo /etc/init.d/fuppesd start
<matt_____> LjL: let me try your way
<phaidros> herrmess: strange issues, I really had the same on nrg2iso. might there be a conversion problem in some lib both of the utils use?
<cheaboi> hey guys i had a cd with some files i saved onto from xp and when i put it in ubuntu i get an error: Cannot mount volume: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<LjL> matt_____: actually go and check that it's running, it means nothing if it just says "starting ... ok"
<wipewindows> matt___ i have one. and one really small one that is just a partition i think.
<phaidros> cheaboi: sudo aptitude install udftools :)
<herrmess> phaidros: Perhaps... but the mdf2iso did not report anything. I also tried MountManager to mount the mdf and nada. (Not even an error message!)
<matt_____> wipewindows: Just making sure you don't accidently wipe a data disk like I"ve done before.
<phaidros> cheaboi: *might* help. or there was a burning error ..
<matt_____> wipewindows: If the small one is for recovery for vista...just select the entire disk.
<phaidros> herrmess: same same
<chfr93> Bonsoir à toutes et tous
<matt_____> LjL: oh yeah..it runs..I can access the http config page over my network.
<Snowflake> Is there a command to break dpkg locks?
<cheaboi> phaidros: im testing what u said to do, ill let you know if it worked
<cheaboi> phaidros; i can open the cd on vista, so i know theres no problem with the CD
<wipewindows> can i use gparted for windows?
<Juliada> chfr93: bonsoir! Je pense qui'il y a une chaine en francais... ubuntu-fr, peut-etre... Ici on parle anglais...
<joaopinto> !ot | wipewindows
<ubottu> wipewindows: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<matt_____> LjL: my way, sudo /etc/init.d/fuppesd start, works. your command gives me invoke-rc.d: initscript fuppesd, action "start" failed.
<LjL> !info nmh | Coggz
<ubottu> nmh (source: nmh): A set of electronic mail handling programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3 (intrepid), package size 2058 kB, installed size 5608 kB
<wipewindows> matt__: a data disk? i have nothing i want to save. can i still wipe out something that shouldnt be wiped out?
<LjL> matt_____: well see, there was a reason why i insisted on using the Right Thing (tm) instead of calling the script manually...
<matt_____> wipewindows: Only stuff you don't have backed up :)
<matt_____> LjL: nono...it works. It was giving that error because...
<justdave> I have Ubuntu Intrepid running on a Mac Mini with a bluetooth keyboard.  Under OS X if the mini gets suspended I can wake it up by hitting a key on the keyboard (there's an option in the bluetooth system preferences to allow bluetooth devices to wake it from sleep). Is there an equivalent option in Ubuntu?
<matt_____> LjL: because I did the logfile thing wrong. It was reading it right.
<Droopsta915> how can I get PuTTY to recognize my machine? I try using it and it says connection denied
<chfr> bonsoir
<guntbert> !fr | chfr93
<ubottu> chfr93: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<chfr93> bonsoir
<unimatrix> is it normal for KDE4 apps to have screwed-up icons in gnome-panel's tray?
<matt_____> LjL: is there just a file in your home directory that is ran after you log in? I somewhat remember reading about that somewhere.
<GAVILAN> HO
<foges> how i in a BASH SCRIPT "for loop" would I execute a program with the number n as an argument to a program eg: for i  in `seq ` ... do  ./program picture($i).pnm ... done
<jfreekao> Can anyone help me patch my broadcom adapter for aircrack-ng? I have something popping up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81591/
<Juliada> unimatrix: I think no.. I use KDE4 (Ktorrent) in my xfce, and icons look fine...
<bruenig> foges: what *exactly* are you trying to do
<matt_____> unimatrix: sorta..soemtimes happens
<sheep> foges: for i in $(seq); do ./program picture($i).pnm; done
<bruenig> sheep: you should never use seq like that
<jfreekao> Can anyone help me patch my broadcom adapter for aircrack-ng? I have something popping up and I don't know what to do next: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81591/
<bruenig> also you should be quoting the picture argument
<JoeG> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers for 8800GT?
<E4emacs4> unimatrix, have you tried xubuntu? it seems to handle KDE apps really well
<guntbert> !repeat | jfreekao
<LjL> matt_____: ~/.bashrc is one, but it's really not a sane place to put a daemon in.
<ubottu> jfreekao: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> sheep: also more than likely, he is better off globbing the files in the for loop than doing it that way, assuming the files already exist
<Kayden> Adobe Flash 10 won't install under my 32-bit Hardy. I've been trying for days but to no avail. Can anyone help?
<matt_____> LjL: doesn't have to be a dameon..all I have to do is run /usr/local/bin/fuppes
<foges> bruenig: i have about 50 pictures and i have a program i need to execute with with the name of the picture as an argument to that program, and the names of the pictures are named "picture(number).pnm" (without the brackents), so i want to write a batch script that loops the picture name
<unimatrix> E4emacs4: well, i kinda like Gnome (i was on KDE4 before but gave up cuz it sux so badly)
<bruenig> foges: are they all in one directory?
<Juliada> E4emacs4: couldn't agree more! I use Xubuntu, and Gnome and Kde apps work fine!
<LjL> matt_____: err, it's still a daemon nonetheless
<Guest80523> hi, how do I stop X in Ubuntu? or how do I boot with no X?
<novize> ubuntu-gr
<matt_____> LjL: but if it works..it's good enough for now.
<foges> bruenig: yes
<E4emacs4> Juliada, I just installed xubuntu last week for the second time (last time was sometime last year) And it's really improved, im loving it so far :)
<Coggz> Thanks LjL, just downloading now along with exmh which is a GUI! seems perfect, thanks!
<bruenig> foges: cd into the directory and do: for file in *; do program "$file"; done
<LjL> matt_____: not really. putting it in .bashrc will mean it'll start every time you log into a shell. what a terrible idea
<holst> what happened to /etc/network/if-up.d functionality in 8.10?
<holst> the scripts inside there doesnt seem to be executed
<bruenig> foges: the * will glob all of the files into the directory and iterate through them, this is better than the number setup obviously
<matt_____> LjL: meaning what exactly? I run it on a server.
<matt_____> LjL: with no gui.
<foges> sheep: where would i apply the $()? eg: $(`seq 1 50`) doesnt work
<jfreekao> Can anyone help me patch my broadcom adapter for aircrack-ng? I have something popping up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81591/
<LjL> matt_____: meaning that every time you log into that server (and not before), fuppes will start.
<max_> ktos PL
<bruenig> foges: seq is always unnecessary in bash
<LjL> matt_____: also, it will most likely close down when you log out.
<bruenig> if you needed numbers you would use for ((i=0; i<51; i++)) anyhow
<foges> ok, so i can just say ./program *.pnm?
<bruenig> but in this case you should be globbing
<LjL> matt_____: how about you fix that log option and look at the log?
<Guest80523> hi, how do I stop X server in Ubuntu? or how do I boot with no X? CLI only?
<sheep> foges: don't include the `'s.  $() is often used in place of ``
<bruenig> foges: assuming the program can take more than one file as an argument
<joaopinto> Guest19844, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<foges> it cant :S
<LjL> Guest80523: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<matt_____> LjL: give me a little bit
<Guest80523> joaopinto: tnx
<bruenig> foges: some programs may only be able to do one file at a time, which would require a loop, when you do program *.pnm what you are literally doing is ./program 1.pnm 2.pnm 3.pnm and so on
<Juliada> Kayden: go to adobe download page, unpack archive, cd to the directory and then execute ./libflashplayer-installer (for the correct name look at the directory)
<LjL> Guest80523: as for booting with no GUI, if you want to do that always, you can use update-rc.d to remove the gdm entry
<joaopinto> Guest80523, for a temporary text login, just select the recovery mode during boot
<jfreekao> does anyone know how i can get my bcm43xx adapter injecting with aircrack-ng?
<Guest80523> LjL: tnx but not always ;)
<Quba> @powitanie LjL
<jfreekao> I ran the patch and this is what happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81591/
<Juliada> Guest80523: for permanent access without X, you can disable deamon
<Guest80523> tnx, CU later
<foges> bruenig: how would i program that loop (in bash, not changing my program)?
<bruenig> foges: I just told you
<LjL> Quba: excuse me?
<joaopinto> foges, try #bash
<tarsier> I've got 4 virtual desktops and I want to be able to bind them to the keys ctrl+alt 1-4.  I found in the prefs where I can bind the first two, but no 3 & 4.  Anyone know if this is possible?
<holst> tarsier: you can use gconf-editor
<jfreekao> does anyone know how i can get my bcm43xx adapter injecting with aircrack-ng? I ran the patch and it came up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81591/
<Terr> Привет всем
<Juliada> Terr: Привет )
<jfreekao> does anyone know how i can get my bcm43xx adapter injecting with aircrack-ng? I ran the patch and it came up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81591/
<andresmh> how can i check the signal strength of a my CDMA connection, I am using Ubuntu 8.10 and an internal CDMA Verizon modem
<glick> excuse me, i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and im having some problems
<glick> firstly, how do i activate the nvidia driver?  I clicked on restricted drivers and clicked activate, but it doesnt activate
<glick> and also, where do i upgrade the system?
<gfather> how can i get partner section contacts ?
<herrmess> Ok, this is ridiculous... I used Alcohol120% to re-encode the mdf to iso then tried to mount THAT iso. Nada.
<foges> when i do ./program *.pnm the program only takes picture50.pnm as an argument
<foges> im going to read some more on bash scripting
<foges> thanks a bunch though to all of you guys for helping me
<jfreekao> does anyone know how i can get my bcm43xx adapter injecting with aircrack-ng? I ran the patch and it came up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81591/
<Juliada> glick: in terminal sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<foges> #bash
<glick> Juliada: what happened to the gui upgrade?
<Terr> Тут есть русскоязычные?
<Juliada> glick: the terminal is better ))
<E4emacs4> !ru | Terr
<ubottu> Terr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jfreekao> does anyone know how i can get my bcm43xx adapter injecting with aircrack-ng? I ran the patch and it came up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81591/
<Juliada> Terr: Я русская ))
<exodus_ms> Irepeat | jfreekao
<tarsier> thanks holst! :D
<exodus_ms> !repeat | jfreekao
<xargon> hey, im new to linux, i was copying files from an ntfs drive to another ntfs drive using the ubuntu live cd and my computer lost power while this happened, now the drive i was copying to has space occupied but i can't see the files, and can't copy the files there since now i dont have enough space, anyone have any ideas
<ubottu> jfreekao: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<glick> what happened to the graphical update notification?
<glick> did they do away with that?
<glick> or...?
<juanez> glick: no
<exodus_ms> glick> what would you like to update?
<E4emacs4> System>Update manager
<juanez> glick: but you may have disabled it
<Juliada> glick: update-manager is still there ))
<jfreekao> does anyone know how i can get my bcm43xx adapter injecting with aircrack-ng? I ran the patch and it came up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81591/
<glick> i just installed it
<glick> this is a fresh install
<zsquareplusc> glick: no, but you probably run an LTS release and want to go to the 6 month cycle?
<Juliada> glick: console is more stable and appropriate in Linux
<exodus_ms> glick> not 'do you want to update' but 'is there something you would like to update/upgrade? If so i can walk you through it
<glick> why is it more appropriate Juliada ?
<diffred> anyone can help me getting aMule working properly? "shakira" found just 3 results :S:S:S
<glick> yeah i want all the latest updates exodus_ms
<foges> bruenig: sorry i didnt see your reply about for file in *, stupid me. It works now, thanks a ton
<Juliada> glick: because Unix-like systems are made primarily to work through non-graphical environment
<glick> thats not true at all Juliada
<rcy``> im trying to get a hardware modem working in intrepid, without wvdial/gnome-ppp.  the nm-applet doesnt seem to let me configure a dialup connection like i could do in hardy.  any ideas?
<exodus_ms> glick> then do as Juliada suggested, open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get update' tell me what happens after you do that
<xargon> hey i was trying to copy something but during the copy my power died, now the drive takes up the space but doesn't let me see the files and i can't recopy since im also out of space now
<omshanti> i tried to save a file with gedit but it crashed!
<xargon> anyone have an ideas
<omshanti> i lost everything!
<omshanti> D:
<Juliada> rcy``: try installing pppoe
<boyboyboy> what is ubuntu download link?
<rcy``> Juliada: well, if i could install anything, id install gnome-ppp, but this is for a client that has no internet connection
<sheep> boyboyboy: have you looked on ubuntu's website?
<exodus_ms> boyboyboy> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<rcy``> i must be able to dial out with intrepid from a stock install
<glick> my point is why doesnt it automatically check for needed updates anymore?
<glick> the previous version used to
<exodus_ms> maybe there is nothing to update?
<saurabh> hello
<glick> on a fresh install?
<zsquareplusc> glick: it is still, unless you changed the configuration in system->admin->updates
<glick> from a 3 week old cd?
<boyboyboy> how do I install ubuntu on my pc?
<saurabh> can any one tell me how to play mp4 formatt in amrok
<saurabh> can any one tell me how to play mp4 formatt in amrok
<saurabh> can any one tell me how to play mp4 formatt in amrok
<Juliada> rcy``: are you sure about that? I had to install additional packages...
<saurabh> can any one tell me how to play mp4 formatt in amrok
<sheep> !repeat | saurabh
<IndyGunFreak> !repeat | saurabh
<ubottu> saurabh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<exodus_ms> then run sudo apt-get update, or check your settings system->admin->updates, or take a look at your sources.lst
<saurabh> can any one tell me how to play mp4 formatt in amrok
<IndyGunFreak> saurabh: take a paxil, isn't mp4 a video format?
<saurabh> can any one tell me how to play mp4 formatt in amrok
<saurabh> yes it is
<saurabh> wats paxil
<saurabh> wat,s paxil
<IndyGunFreak> saurabh: nothing, the point is mute.. yo need to be patient and not repeat somethign every 3 freakin seconds
<maverick_man> i can't get java applets working on firefox, could anyone help me out with that?
<saurabh> srry
<IndyGunFreak> saurabh: amarok doesn't play video, you'll need to use vlc, totem, mplayer, etc.
<saurabh> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<saurabh> is it
<rcy``> Juliada: if thats true, thats what i want to know.  thats *very* unfortunate if its the case
<saurabh> thanx
<rcy``> Juliada: the help system doesnt mention that
<rcy``> unless i missed it
<carnage__> how hard is it to recover the boot loader with the cd if you install another os on another partition after installing ubuntu?
<exodus_ms> boyboyboy> go back to that link I sent you to download Ubuntu. Take a look around that site
<isleshocky77> Anyone have any good tutorials or tips for debugging why my KTorrent will all the sudden not get any peers?  It's been working perfectly for the past 3 months with the nothing changing.
<AzizLight> is there a keyboard shortcut to open a new nautilus window?
<AzizLight> while noe other window is open of course
<Juliada> rcy``: System>Administration>Networking, can you configure modem connection?
<sukuri> Hello, how do I make it so that x-window windows from an external server show up on my computer? I have limited rights, but I can run ssh and various programs on this computer
<exodus_ms> boyboyboy> Download the 'liveCD' put it in your optical drive and run the cd. It will let you test out Ubuntu without installing anything on your system. If you feel you would like to install Ubuntu permanently then click on the Install icon on your Ubuntu 'LiveCD' desktop
<Chaorain> Can someone help me get my sound card to work it is a SigmaTel STAC9227
<heret1c> trying to fish pix out of a nokia 6070 by serial USB. how? have gnokii/gammu etc.
<Chaorain> I made sure speakers are on and unmuted
<dayz-ivxx> anyone have some suggestions on how to find  good drivers on compaq, i checked there site but none of the "appropriate" drivers worked. its an retarded onboard video pfft.
<Chaorain> It is a Dell XPS 410
<Juliada> rcy``: you can try also in the terminal sudo pppconfig
<Mandrew> [INFO]	This channel requires that you have registered and identified yourself with the network's nickname registration services (e.g. NickServ). Please see the documentation of this network's nickname registration services that should be found in the MOTD (/motd to display it).
<Mandrew> dont get it
<Mandrew> im new to IRC how do i do this?
<zsquareplusc> Mandrew: try /msg nickserv help
<Mandrew> in the chat window?
<exodus_ms> Chaorain> try this link if you still have problems let me know and we can work on it :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<zsquareplusc> lines starting with / are commands, yes
<prince_jammys> !register | Mandrew
<ubottu> Mandrew: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Chaorain> Thanks
<Mandrew> ok i think :D
<Mandrew> ok i look in to it
<orangefly> server 8.10....i have write permissions but can't write from windows....anyone help....???....
<makito249> I am running intrepid ibex and I can't find an ffmpeg-dev package. Can anyone help me?
<exodus_ms> #ubuntu-server?
<orangefly> yes....
<Slart> makito249: hmm.. there doesn't seem to be one..
<exodus_ms> orangefly, sorry, have you tried the #ubuntu-server channel?
<maverick_man> hi guys how can i get some help in French?
<exodus_ms> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<makito249> Yeah, is there a way around this? I am trying to install (from source) livecam and it complains that I need ffmpeg-dev
<zsquareplusc> makito249: what are you tryng to do? ffmesg is just a frontend tool for many libraries
<komputes> maverick_man: join #ubuntu-fr
<Juliada> makito249: http://pdb.finkproject.org/pdb/package.php/ffmpeg-dev?doc_id=10.5-i386-current-unstable-ffmpeg-dev-0.4.9-pre1-1013
<dembo> Greetings
<exodus_ms> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jon8445> maverick_man: browse the french support forum --- http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/
<dembo> I just upgraded to intrepid. I want to switch off headers + footers in my prints, but when I go to File->Page Setup there is no longer a margin/footer tab!!! Does anyone know what happened to it?
<heret1c> anyone have experience using gnokii/gammu etc.?
<zsquareplusc> dembo: which application?
<dembo> firefox
<ddski16> anyone know how to change the startup splash screen in intrepid?
<dembo> ha, should've mentioned that
<Slart> makito249: I don't really know.. I'm googling atm.. there are many people asking the same question.. but no answers so far
<zsquareplusc> dembo: i see these options in the print dialog (but not in page setup)
<temppy> !splash > ddski16
<ubottu> ddski16, please see my private message
<dembo> zsquareplusc: ah yeah, thanks
<Slart> makito249: some sources suggest gett libavcodec... not sure if it helps though
<jon8445> ddskil6: http://www.bauer-power.net/2008/11/changing-bootup-splash-in-ubuntu-810.html
<ezzieyguywuf> i need help getting hdaps to work on my thinkpad t60p. i've installed tp-smapi-source from the repoes and i can sudo modprobe tp_smapi, but i cannot modprobe hdaps or hdaps_ec. can someone help?
<matt_____> LjL: Hey..you here?
<makito249> Juliada: that is for mac's unless I am missing something. I am running ubuntu 8.10.
<kern> the only way i can get maple to work is if i type export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit &&/root/maple11/bin/xmaple in a terminal
<kern> how can i create a launcher than can open up maple so i dont have to put that in a terminal everytime?
<zsquareplusc> kern: you work as root???
<adub> has anyone in here install zoneminder before?
<ezzieyguywuf> kern: right-click on a panel and go to "add to panel". the second option should be application launcher
<zsquareplusc> kern: in a launcher use "/usr/bin/env VAR=value  programm args"
<Slart> kern: can't you just put it first in the command? AWT_TOOLKIT=MTool.... /root/maple11etc etc
<EightEleven> Hi, my screen goes black when I change resolution from 1440*1050 to 1280*1024.
<zsquareplusc> Slart: not for lauchers, its not using bash to "launch"
<EightEleven> How can I fix this?
<Slart> zsquareplusc: ahh.. my bad
<hou5ton> I have 8.04 working fine on this system .. is there a real compelling need to update it to 8.10?
<chairman> the AWN IS TIGHT
<matt_____> LjL: I'd love it if you were here buddy.
<EightEleven> hou5ton: If it is working fine, I think it's best to keep it as is.
<zsquareplusc> hou5ton: no, 8.04 is an LTS release, you can as well use it for some time. if you want "newer" apps, it's however not bad to upgrade
<calc> hou5ton: shiney new features
<equex> humm. i had ubuntu installed on my laptop (in a windows file) and it has worked as a charm for the longest time... now im trying to boot it again and i get thrown out into "BusyBox v1.1.3". The prompt says 'initramfs'. the ubuntu logo and the progress bar is showing for a few seconds before it happens...what has happened to the ubuntu install ?
<kern> im not tooo sure the program installed to the root directory
<kern> but ill try
<Juliada> makito249: try to add repositories deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main and deb-src deb-src http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main
<omshanti> how do i run a script as root?
<equex> i havent done anything to this install in months...
<Juliada> makito249: try to add repositories deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main and deb-src http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main
<emilien> hou5ton,  gnome tab browsing , better networking manger  ect
<LjL> matt_____: do tell
<hou5ton> emilien:  thanks ... just can't decide if I want to mess with it .... I could do a clean install ...
<bamball> prakash: you can't, but you can make your system swallow the packets without giving a reply
<hou5ton> emilien:  upgrades on top of what I already have ... haven't always been that successful for me
<zsquareplusc> hou5ton: there are no big changes.. you could as well try the live cd and decide later
<hou5ton> zsquareplusc:  thanks .... ya ... I'll probably sit tight for a while ... this is working sweet
<makito249> Great, libavcodec did the trick
<matreya6> hou5ton, in that case, better wait for the next LTS, 9.04
<glick> hey im trying to install xchat but in the repos its not there when i search for it
<EightEleven> hou5ton: I have the impression that 8.10 is not completely finished yet.
<hou5ton> matreya6:  that's probably a good idea ... it will be here soon enough
<matreya6> glick, you got to enable the Universe repo
<zsquareplusc> glick: do you have universe/multiverse enabled in the packet sources?
<emilien> hou5ton,  no nor have i to be honest , i would recommend clean install .. however if your happy with 8.04 stik with it
<hou5ton> EightEleven, emilien : sounds good ... thanks for the advice ...
 * zsquareplusc upgraded w/o issues
<NicEXE> is there anyone that has managed to run tbeta on ubuntu? (working with a webcam)
<zsquareplusc> well, no big ones :p
<matreya6> hou5ton, apart from the optical drive popping right in after eject, I had no issues.
<glick> it is enabled matreya6
<glick> i also cant seem to install restricted drivers
<matreya6> glick, those are either in universe, or Mulitiverse
<EightEleven> i had trouble with nm-applet, screen resolutions and SATA disks.
<matreya6> glick, Multiverse
<ziggy1194> Can anybody help me to get 3D effects working for Dreamlinux 3.5?
<glick> multiverse is checked too
<dmsuperman> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dmsuperman> !support | ziggy1194
<ubottu> ziggy1194: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<matt_____> LjL: I have tried EVERYTHING.
<pulsewave> How do i install KDE4? I have Ubuntu 8.10 it's running Gnome. What's the command to install kde4 along side of gnome so i can select what desktop environment to run when i login?
<herrmess> Yikes! CD drive is locked, no way to open it (eject cdrom won't work, frigging HW BUTTON won't work).
<dmsuperman> herrmess: Unmount it
<matreya6> EightEleven, nm-applet has been deinstalled from my system. It had better improve a whole lot before I'm only thinking of putting that piece of ... back in
<exodus_ms> glick> can you pastebin your sources.lst
<dmsuperman> herrmess: "sudo umount -f /media/cdrom" where /media/cdrom is actually whatever it's mounted as
<rww> ziggy1194: dreamlinux isn't supported here. This channel is *only* for support with Ubuntu distributions, not Debian or Ubuntu-derived distributions.
<matt_____> I put a long line in rc.local...specifying the config files and everything, and then added a log file. Something isn't right. I don't know. It's like fuppes isn't even installed on boot. Well..I mean it is..but it doesn't want to start.
<dmsuperman> herrmess: Make sure nothing is using it though
<zsquareplusc> herrmess: you have an application accessing the drive.  lsof | grep cdrom  might help finding that
<herrmess> Um, no disc in the CD.
<rww> pulsewave: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<glick> exodus_ms: when i go to synaptic package managers and click on the repositories menu they are all checked
<matt_____> LjL: UP. and I even tried messing with the /usr/local/bin/fuppesd
<pulsewave> rww: thanks
<EightEleven> matreya6: Too bad then that nm-applet is standard on new Ubuntu installs.
<matreya6> glick, I even deinstalled networkmanager alltogether, I like direct control through etc
<exodus_ms> glick> ok... just trying to help
<LjL> matt_____: what about the log?
<matreya6> EightEleven, yes it is, but a lot of people using wireless are quite happy with it.
<matt_____> LjL: never could get it to work. I mean sure..If I run the command with the log in terminal right now..it pops up. but couldn't get it to work in any scripts or anything.
<herrmess> lsof output is empty. umount /cdrom says it's not mounted.
<glick> ubuntu seems to be getting worse now
<zsquareplusc> glick: sorry to sound silly ;-) you did "update" after changing the packet sources?
<glick> yes zsquareplusc
<heret1c> !gammu
<matreya6> EightEleven, nm-applet is one thing, but if you are comfortable setting up a network manually, then I'd recommend to deinstall networkmanager alltogether
<matt_____> LjL: wait a momment!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gammu
<LjL> matt_____: including when you start it with invoke-rc.d?
<matt_____> LjL: this may have something to do with it.
<heret1c> !gammu
<zsquareplusc> glick: the new synaptic has a quick search box that can trick you.. make sure you use the real search and that quicksearch text box is empty..
<matt_____> LjL: the config files aren't actually in /home/matt/.fuppes/, they are in home/matt/Data (another hard disk). I soft linked them together, to make editing them easier with kate on my client. Let me try one thing.
<glick> wtf? now it works
<matt_____> LjL: what happens if you rm a symlink?
<LjL> matt_____: does that hard disk get mounted in fstab?
<glick> zsquareplusc: hmm thats messed up,your right
<LjL> matt_____: that the symlink gets removed
<matt_____> LjL: yes it does
<EightEleven> matreya6: Setting up normal wired connections is no problem for me. But I use nm-applet for setting up wireless connections.
 * herrmess sulks. 
<matt_____> LjL: but the actual file?
<exodus_ms> glick> could you just type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst and use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to copy and paste your list
<blinkn1> hello
<LjL> matt_____: is left intact
<EightEleven> matreya6: The bug that bothered me in nm-applet got fixed a few days ago though.
<EightEleven> So it is working just enough again at the moment.
<blinkn1> do ati card perform well in ubuntu?
<eddieAW> one more q: how do I boot ubuntu to runlevel 3?
<matreya6> EightEleven, that's really nice to hear. So did that bugfix also fix the disconnection of one interface if I plug in a second one?
<blinkn1> init 3
<EightEleven> blinkn1: I have an ATI Radeon 9000 and it usually works nicely in ubuntu.
<EightEleven> At the moment I have a little problem with switching resolutions though.
<zsquareplusc> eddieAW: there is nothing speacial in runlevel 3, why would you?
<blinkn1> ok
<EightEleven> And I don't know about other cards.
<blinkn1> i guess i should be alright with my 4850
<eddieAW> blinkn1: where do I put init 3?
<bimberi> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<matt_____> LjL: but you said that the bashrc is ONE, is there more than one files like this. Besides rc.local. I just want to try everything possible.
<EightEleven> matreya6: Nope, this bugfix was specifially for nm-applet disappearing when facing non-standard network configurations.
<kern> Im still having problems with maple... i tried installin it to usr/bin/maple11  but i still have permission problems
<matt_____> LjL: my idea didn't work. let me try the log file again. Stick around for about 3 minutes..please.
<LjL> matt_____, the other obvious possibility is crontab.
<matreya6> EightEleven, well, plugging in a second NIC manually configured with ifconfig, becuase NetworkManager couldn't even find it might qualify as such...
<LjL> matt_____: but an init.d script *really* should work, especially if it works when started manually.
<zsquareplusc> kern: when installing source packahges, you should either install to /usr/local or /opt  th other places should be left to the package management..
<jgoguen> I'm getting random kernel panics on Intrepid, 2.6.27-9, caps lock blinks, nothing in the logs, not even Alt+SysRq keys have any effect...how else can I get enough information to either add to or create a bug report for this?
<eddieAW> I have a nvidia driver that screams for runlevel 3, that's my problem
<jschall> what's the best package to install kde4 on regular ubuntu? i don't want to change the splash screen or the login screen.
<matt_____> LjL: I seriosly thought of crontab..but can you make it "go on boot"?
<LjL> matt_____: no
<zsquareplusc> eddieAW: where did you get that driver?
<QPid> Hi I'm having trouble playing a DVD, I can't see any picture and the audio is choppy
<LjL> matt_____: but is waiting say a minute a big deal?
<eddieAW> nvidia.com
<exodus_ms> !vlc
<matreya6> eddieAW, don't use envy!
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<EightEleven> matreya6: Yes nm-applet often seems to have trouble with second NICs.
<eddieAW> I don't
<matt_____> LjL: No, it isn't. but I don't see what you mean? How could I schedule it in crontab?
<QPid> exodus_ms: I'm using VLC
<zsquareplusc> eddieAW: huh. well maybe it means that you should stop the gui (gdm) and work in a console.
<matreya6> EightEleven, that is downright primitive as linux is a network OS from the ground up
<|MUSE|> could someone tell me difference between gksu and gksudo?
<matt_____> LjL: I mean...I could have it start every 5 minutes..but wouldn't that cause problems?
<matt_____> LjL: matt@Server:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/fuppesd start
<matt_____> start-stop-daemon: unrecognized option `--log-level'
<matt_____> Try `start-stop-daemon --help' for more information.
<EightEleven> matreya6: Yes, this things should normally just work indeed.
<eddieAW> but pls tell me how to stop X? I use intrepid and X is like the Energizer bunny
<matt_____> LjL: I get that when I use this line:start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background --exec /usr/local/bin/fuppes --log-level 3 --log-file /home/matt/log.txt
<LjL> matt_____: yes, you need to somehow check that it's not *already* started. the init.d script does it automatically, so you can use that
<bimberi> |MUSE|: Nothing.  In fact gksudo is symlinked to gksu
<matreya6> eddieAW, you can switch runlevels with telinit
<nds> hello
<|MUSE|> ﻿bimberi: ah.. thanks
<matt_____> LjL: so could i do something like /etc/init.d/fuppesd start in crontab?
<jgoguen> eddieAW: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<kern> zsquareplusc maple needs to install through a java virtual Machine... so thats where it says to install it to .. the root ... and so thats what i did...
<nds> there are some body who speaking Franch
<QPid> I can see the menu, after I click play the picture disappears but I can still hear it. Also, it's choppy but my CPU% doesn't spike
<LjL> matt_____: do you hate invoke-rc.d so much?
<exodus_ms> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> !fr | nds
<ubottu> nds: please see above
<jgoguen> !fr | nds
<matt_____> LjL: just not habbit.
<kern> zsquareplusc, but im not sure how can i remove it now from those locations and then reinstall it to where u told me to?
<matt_____> LjL: matt@Server:~$ sudo invoke-rc.d /etc/init.d/fuppesd start
<matt_____> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d//etc/init.d/fuppesd not found.
<LjL> matt_____: the problem seems to be that start-stop-daemon only accepts an executable name without any parameters
<LjL> matt_____, that's wrong. it's "sudo invoke-rc.d fuppesd start"
<matreya6> EightEleven, the best thing with NM is still to come...Did you know that it cleared my /etc/resolv.conf, making DNS resolution impossible if I even connected my 2nd NIC?
<LjL> matt_____: can't you specify in fuppes' *config files* that you want logging?
<zsquareplusc> kern: its not uncommon to have no uninstall for such software.. that's why it is a good idea to install to /opt, in a directory per application. i dont know if your app has an uninstall
<matt_____> LjL: oooh...good thinking..
<EightEleven> matreya6: Yes, I have seen it do that in Ubuntu version 7 or 6 already.
<sudobash> what is the command to turn off the wallpaper for remote desktop connections in the terminal?
<matt_____> LjL: but what about this? when it runs the script at boot..will it be ran as root or my name?
<EightEleven> matreya6: I encountered it when setting up an OpenVPN VPN.
<zsquareplusc> kern: a good option for installing may be, create a folder in /opt/ make and yourself the owner. then you can install the application there as user and not as root. so the installer cant mess with your system
<matt_____> LjL: matt@Server:~$ sudo invoke-rc.d fuppesd start
<matt_____> start-stop-daemon: unrecognized option `--log-level'
<matt_____> Try `start-stop-daemon --help' for more information.
<LjL> matt_____: root. it has no idea about your user
<matreya6> EightEleven, yes, that ivolves plugging in a extra, virtual NIC
<LjL> matt_____, please stop pasting in the channel like that, use the pastebin
<zsquareplusc> matt_____: thanks.. but you don't need to paste all this all the time ;-)
<LjL> matt_____: yes, that's because as i said start-stop-daemon seems to not take command parameters. which is why i suggested to look for enabling logging in the config files.
<matt_____> LjL: Oh, I'm sorry. I usually set 3 lines my max, but I will. But if it is ran as root, it won't find the config files
<matt_____> LjL: will it? because they are in /home/matt/
<jgoguen> I'm getting random kernel panics on Intrepid, 2.6.27-9, caps lock blinks, nothing in the logs, not even Alt+SysRq keys have any effect...how else can I get enough information to either add to or create a bug report for this?
<Scunizi> Can someone enlighten me.. If I have Apache2 installed can I also install Tomcat j2ee? or is the J2EE an extension of apache2.. obviously I'm confused.
<matreya6> EightEleven, care to PM?
<LjL> matt_____: as a matter of fact it won't, if there's no /etc config file telling it to.
<glick> hey what do i have to install for kernel dev?
<matt_____> LjL: what do you mean by that?
<QPid> Can someone help me with the choppy DVD issue please?
<zsquareplusc> matt_____: it is just 3 lines. its just !noise and not extremly informative.  --log-level is probably an option for your programm and not start-stop-deamon.
<sudobash> gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/gnome/remote_access/disable_background?
<LjL> matt_____: if you want to run it from your own user, the simplest thing really is crontab (although the "right" thing would still be to use an init.d script and set up a user specifically for fuppes)
<Scunizi> QPid: use mplayer and not totem.. or use vlc. this typically fixes the issue.
<LjL> matt_____: try starting "fuppes" once and then, while it's still running, start it again. see if it refuses to start.
<ssmy_> QPid: lemme guess. compiz + ati?
<matt_____> zsquareplusc: Ok...gotcha. and yeah...it's for the program. got an idea?
<matreya6> QPid, yes vlc is good, but Xine is even better
<ganymede> hi, i just created a user with shell as bash, but ~/.bashrc doesn't get sourced when i log in via ssh (haven't tried su)
<ganymede> i meant, it DOES work when i su
<matt_____> LjL: it sorta does..sorta doesn't.
<QPid> ssmy_: PekWM + nVidia
<jgoguen> ganymede: when you log in over ssh, .bash_profile is sourced instead
<sudobash> whats the opposite of this command: gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/gnome/remote_access/disable_background
<matt_____> LjL: it tries to..but fails to bind a socket
<sudobash> that unset it how do you set it?
<zsquareplusc> matt_____: a "--" will tell s-s-d that arguments for the application follow
<QPid> matreya6: Okay, I'll try to play it with xine
<LjL> matt_____: now type "pidof fuppes", does it say anything?
<EightEleven> matreya6: I'm currently also very busy with a chat in #ubuntu-nl about my resolution problems.
<ssmy_> QPid: try mplayer like Scunizi said. try different video outputs. x11 for instance.
<matt_____> LjL: 5695
<jgoguen> ganymede: try adding a line in .bash_profile like this: if [ -r ~/.bashrc ]; then . ~/.bashrc; fi
<zsquareplusc> matt_____: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/en/man8/start-stop-daemon.html  ;-)
<matreya6> QPid, mind you, xine can seem primitive at first and takes a steep learning curve, but it is more efficient and flexible
<matt_____> zsquareplusc: so that would probably give me a correct log file?
<gmilrod> hi
<matreya6> EightEleven, then I'll join that channel as well ( I'm Ducth)
<LjL> matt_____: then you can run "crontab -e" as your user, and put this line:  */2 * * * * if ! pidof fuppes; then /usr/local/bin/fuppes --log-file /home/matt/log.txt; fi
<gmilrod> how can config the cooler fun from ubuntu desktop plz
<ganymede> jgoguen, yep, works, thanks. don't understand why sometimes .bash_profile is sourced, and sometimes .bashrc
<LjL> matt_____: this will try starting fuppes every two minutes, only if it's not found already running
<Spajderix> hi
<zsquareplusc> matt_____: i don't know if that daemon you are starting is logging correctly. you may also need to set a file name for the logs. and if you dont run it as root, the log file must be owned by that user
<kern> zsquareplusc, okay.. there doesnt appear to be an uninstall how could i remove it from root?
<zsquareplusc> kern: i don't know..
<sudobash> how do i set this instead of unest it? gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/gnome/remote_access/disable_background
<jgoguen> ganymede: it has to do with whether the shell is a login shell...opening Terminal isn't a login shell, so it uses .bashrc, while logging in over SSH is a login shell and so it uses .bash_profile
<ganymede> jgoguen, thanks for the explanation
<jgoguen> ganymede: what I do is to force it to use both...all my configuration goes into .bashrc, and in .bash_profile all I have is the line I gave you
<Spajderix> I'm trying to connect to inet with gprs connection using my samsung e900 mobile connected via USB cable, I've configured pppd connection scripts, but after typing pppd call gprs got this message: http://wklej.org/id/25408/ anyone have any idea what can i do with it ?
<jgoguen> ganymede: that way, it's the same setup no matter how I log in
<L3Tum> "Can't locate your X11 installation" error...I have X11 apps and X11 utils installed already
<matt_____> LjL: I understand everything..but I don't understand how you did the if statement. does it mane if there is a pid for fuppes, don't start it.
<kern> i wonder if i can login as root andthen delte it
<LjL> kern: are you aware that Ubuntu comes with several computer algebra system (CAS) applications in the standard repositories (although they might not be as powerful as Maple, possibly)?
<sudobash> anyone?
<ssmy_> sudobash: change --unset to --set? or open gconf-editor and do it manually?
<kern> well perhaps
<kern> but the fact is i have maple
<jumcore> hello, i have a problem, direct rendering is only enabled as root but not as normal user
<jumcore> what to do?
<kern> i learned how to use maple
<ssmy_> 17:25:19 < jumcore> hello, i have a problem, direct rendering is only enabled as root     aalex
<kern> on wondopws and its exact same
<sudobash> --set says i have to specify a type
<NicEXE> my webcam is not recognized by the most common programs. But I can check what the camera sees by this command: sudo mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0 whats wrong?
<ssmy_> sudobash: open gconf-editor and navigate to the key and change it.
<zsquareplusc> NicEXE: if you have to use sudo, it may be a permission problem. or does mplayer work w/o sudo too?
<kern> does anyone know how to login as root and delete files?
<ssmy_> NicEXE: sounds like only root can see it. open the regular programs as root (sudo programname).
<LjL> kern: yes, and i also know that telling you would make it very likely that you delete the *wrong* files.
<ssmy_> kern: sudo -i to get a root shell, sudo command to just run a command as root.
<linkmaster03> How do I run The Widget Factory once installed? "thewidgetfactory" isn't it
<kern> LjL so how can i remove the maple folder that it put in the root folder?
<E4emacs4> whats the admin name for vmware server 2?
<E4emacs4> nvm i got it :)
<linkmaster03> oh its 'twf'
<gpryatel> i'm trying to get d2gse.exe running in wine according to the guide on appdb but i got these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81635/
<ezzieyguywuf> i need help getting hdaps to work on my thinkpad t60p. i've installed tp-smapi-source from the repoes and i can sudo modprobe tp_smapi, but i cannot modprobe hdaps or hdaps_ec. can someone help?
<kern> all i need is for maple to launch without having to type that command  in the terminal each time
<kern> so if installing it as a user is all i need to do then ill do that
<LjL> kern: i'd need to know where *exactly* you put it (and perhaps just how exactly you installed it)
<kern> but its waisting about 1.2Gigs right now
<kern> okay
<zsquareplusc> gpryatel: you installed in /var/lib? oh well..   and oyu run it locally ot with ssh -X?
<kern> LjL i put it exactly in /root/maple11 .... i installed it by sudo ./maple11.bin file
<D-MAN> how do i get my taskbar back in xubuntu it is gone from desktop?
<zsquareplusc> kern: even if it is installed as root you may be able to run it as user
<QPid> matreya6: I'm making xine, does it usually take over 3 minutes?
<guestguestnew> is there an application i can use for video chat between ubuntu and windows?
<LjL> kern: are you're sure that this maple11.bin program *only* put it in /root/maple11 and did nothing else?
<zsquareplusc> guestguestnew: ekiga
<IndyGunFreak> guestguestnew: the harder part might be getting your video camera to work.
<guestguestnew> zsquareplusc: isn't there anything else? something established in both OS's?
<kern> LjL I'm not 100% sure if it put more files elsewhere but i do know it put files here
<gpryatel> zsquaredplusc: i installed all the d2gs files in var/lib/pvpgn/d2gs, and i connect to the server from another computer using ssh -Xvvvp number name@192.168.1.100
<guestguestnew> IngyGunFreak: isn't there anything else? something established in both OS's?
<guestguestnew> IndyGunFreak: isn't there anything else? something established in both OS's?
<zsquareplusc> guestguestnew: it uses standards. there are programs on windoze using the same standards. openphone used to be one. and i was told netmeeting also worked
<kern> LjL when i installed it i was prompted to select a fodler to install it... so i just lciked next because the default was /root/maple11
<dr_willis> Cant that new GoogleChat do that also?>
<joaopinto> guestguestnew, skype
<kern> LjL so i would assume it wouldnt install files elsewhere
<guestguestnew> joaopinto: skype on linux has no webcam support
<joaopinto> guestguestnew, yes it does
<guestguestnew> zsquareplusc: netmeeting to ekiga would work?
<joaopinto> guestguestnew, I have tested it myself, works fine
<LjL> kern: ok, so to delete it, you can type (and be *very* careful to type this correctly):  sudo rm -rf /root/maple11
<zsquareplusc> gpryatel: did you try to run it locally? maybe on your side if you dont have X ready on the server?  and did you try to run an other X application with ssh -x? e.g. xterm?
<matreya6> QPid, Wine is a bit big, yes, that might take a while
<guestguestnew> joaopinto: how and where is the option, because my brother uses windows and couldn't find it, i couldn't find it on the linux version too
<joaopinto> guestguestnew, make sure you have the webcam properly configured on the skype settings window
<QPid> matreya6: Sorry, no I meant xine not wine
<Exposure> I can't get my serial port to behave, is there some weird kernel stuff in the generic ubuntu kernel that can cause this?
<joaopinto> guestguestnew, the option becomes available once you get in a voice call
<Exposure> i've tried minicom, cutycom, putty, can't get anything to work
<matreya6> QPid, xine has lot of dependencies.
<guestguestnew> i see, we were just chatting at the time
<zsquareplusc> guestguestnew: http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Windows_Users and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_VoIP_software has a table, find a windows software that supports one of ekigas many protocols
<dookdook> ath
<D-MAN> how do i get my taskbar back in xubuntu it is gone from desktop?
<gpryatel> zsquaredplusc i did get xterm working, was able to make the regedit changes to the e d2gs2.reg files in /var/lib/pvpgn/d2gs & ~/.wine/. was also able to get xterm working
<guestguestnew> joaopinto: thanks, i guess we should have activated voice chat first
<kern> LjL okay thanks
<sudobash> how do i turn off the system beep so it wont when shutting down
<sudobash> ?
<kern> LjL now how can i make myself an owner of a folder in /opt ?
<matreya6> sudobash, I believe that that beep is in your BIOS
<zsquareplusc> kern: sudo chown $USER.$USER /opt/folder
<joaopinto> the BIOS does not beep on shutdown :)
<Exposure> sudobash: run setterm -bfreq 0
<sudobash> does that have to be run each startup?
<NicEXE> how can I change /dev/video0 to be able to used by any app (without root permissions)
<NicEXE> *make
<Exposure> sudobash: yep
<kern> zsquareplusc it says there is no such fodler... i assume i would hav eto make the folder first then?
<sudobash> so like in rc.local or something?
<Exposure> sudobash: try it first, see if it works
<dr_willis> sudobash,  or in your .bashrc or .bash_profile, or all 3 perhaps.
<zsquareplusc> kern: of course :-) well /opt should be there and mkdir /opt/someapplication  should create one
<sinan> i have a serious and weird problem. Whenever i try to open ANY website with ANY browser, i get redirected to "www.mywebserver.com". It isn't a network issue as it doesn't happen to other PCs on the same network. Any ideas? Could it be malware?
<kern> zsquareplusc should i install maple to that foler then request ownership?
<joaopinto> sinan, is that on a ubuntu system ?
<dr_willis> sinan,  this is using firefox under ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> kern: no change ownership first. then you can install without root rights
<sinan> joaopinto: yes, Hardy.
<sinan> dr_willis: FF and Epiphany, both.
<kern> okay thanks ill try it out
<joaopinto> sinan, is your dns properly configured ?
<dr_willis> sinan,  try accessing the web sites based on their ip address.
<zsquareplusc> sinan: and when you use an ip number to access the web page?
<kindofabuzz> sinan, check your /etc/hosts and delete anything that has to do with that site, if anything is there
<sinan> joaopinto, dr_willis: same happens when i try with an IP.
<sinan> kindofabuzz: let me check.
<sinan> kindofabuzz: nothing there
<kindofabuzz> hmm
<joaopinto> sinan, also make sure you don't have a proxy configured on your browser
<Slasher`> hey everyone, can anyone recommend a good HD camera that works on Ubuntu as well as Windows please?
<sinan> the weird thing, it was working just 15 mins ago !!
<sinan> joaopinto: checking
<kindofabuzz> did you get spyware in linux? lol
<Exposure> sinan: are you on wireless?
<Slasher`> HD video camera sorry
<joaopinto> kindofabuzz, he did not
<kindofabuzz> check your dns servers
<sinan> no system proxy, no FF proxy.
<sinan> Exposure: yes
<Exposure> try cable then
<Exposure> if that fixes it someone is messing with your wlan :)
<DarkMage2303> Can someone give me some help settings up Ubuntu 8.10? My internet isn't working.
<sinan> Exposure: yes, the desktop (wired) is working fine
<sudobash> echo "blacklist pcspkr" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sinan> Exposure: how can that be done, how can it be "solved"?
<sudobash> i wonder if that works
<DarkMage2303> Can someone give me some help setting up Ubuntu 8.10? My internet isn't working.
<Exposure> sinan: it can be done if your wireless network isn't sufficiently protected
<tuxforce> salve
<dr_willis> put glue on the pc speaker.. that mutes it down a bit. :)
<tuxforce> hi
<sinan> Exposure: umm ... my brother set it up to use WEP :P
<matreya6> Yahoo!, I just recovered my new system after a HDD crash and all my files are intact!
<sinan> Exposure: do you have more details ?
<zsquareplusc> Exposure: sinan or you are just connecting to the wrong network :/
<Exposure> sinan: wep is evil, use wpa
<DarkMage2303> Can someone give me some help setting up Ubuntu 8.10? My internet isn't working.
<sinan> zsquareplusc: no, i am pretty sure, right network :)
<Exposure> well I assume he has the brains to connect to the correct network :)
<kern> zsquareplusc so the preinstallation summary says the install folder will be :     /opt/maple/maple11 and the  Link Folder:     /root
<MegaJim> whats the problem darkmage?
<sinan> Exposure: let me increase the security and come back to you guys.
<matreya6> Exposure, nice way to put it, but "evil"? hehe
<zsquareplusc> kern: link folder? why does it need that.. set it to something you have write permissions. like ~/bin  (your home, bin folder)
<D-MAN> could someone help me get my tasbar back in xubuntu?
<D-MAN> \taskbar
<zsquareplusc> Exposure: automatic wireless network join can trick you. e.g. if your own router is down and your neighbor has an open one.. ;-)
<kern> zsquareplusc it doesnt give me the option to change it
<Exposure> zsquareplusc: yeah but you would easily notice that
<joaopinto> D-MAN, try asking on #xubuntu
<nbeebo> i know theres screenlets and desklets, what else are there?
<dr_willis> nbeebo,  google has its own google-lettts also. :)
<dr_willis> nbeebo,  and opera has some also I recall.
<zsquareplusc> Exposure: if you dont see the conenct popup, you have to click on the network manager icon. i think you can miss it. but anyway. lets see if wpa helps him :-)
<DarkMage2303> For my router, I have to setup my DNS settings manually - I can't let my computer find it automaticly or else my internet won't work. I'm trying to setup the DNS settings on Ubuntu 8.10, can someone help me?
<nemo> Say, if I want to do hibernation, does that mean I need 2 swap partitions, one for normal use, and one, the size of my memory, for swsup?
<Nabi>  how can i delete all files with size "625 byte" ?
<zsquareplusc> kern: ok. you ran it as user?
<DarkMage2303> For my router, I have to setup my DNS settings manually - I can't let my computer find it automaticly or else my internet won't work. I'm trying to setup the DNS settings on Ubuntu 8.10, can someone help me?
<nemo> or is all this automatic nowdays? (I'm installing ubuntu on my first notebook)
<Maizcul|Work> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<joaopinto> DarkMage2303, if you want to force a static dns config, you can just remove the domain-name requirement from /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Exposure> Nabi: man find
<zsquareplusc> nemo: just one that is used for both purposes is fine too
<Eressolar> nemo: No, just make sure your swap partition is at least the size of your installed ram.
<kern> zsquareplusc im not sure how can i run it as user?
<sinan> I am now on WPA2, and the problem is solved ! :D
<sinan> it is weird, you always hear stuff like "WEP is not secure", but you never think it will happen to you
<Nabi> Exposure: would you plz, full command ?
<nemo> Eressolar, zsquareplusc - ok. do you guys know how that works then? how is it that I can hibernate without getting in trouble?
<sinan> (especially when you are in a 3rd world country)
<Snump> Hi folks.
<zsquareplusc> kern: i mean you have not run it as root. i.e. the "id" command shows a name other than root
<nemo> you'd think the swap, if in use, would not do well on resuming if it was overwritten with memory
<Exposure> sinan: look out the window, do you see any suspicious looking vans? ;)
<btoogood> good afternoon all
<Maizcul|Work> Oh crap he's on to me. Driver, drive!
<nemo> Eressolar, zsquareplusc - like, what happens if, at the instant of hibernation, I already had half that swap in use?
<Exposure> Nabi: i'll have to check the manpage for that myseld
<sinan> Exposure: lol, it is 2 am here :P
<nemo> would hibernation simply fail?
<the_grouch> hi all
<dr_willis> nemo,  I belive ive seen that happen.
<Guest55592> is there a way I can set up some sort of remote desktop, that is ALWAYS ont he same port?  I have to forward a port thorugh my router.  I am familiar wit VNC, but when I use that, after I reboot the machine I don't have access.
<zsquareplusc> nemo: suspend and hibernate are not equally well supported on all hardware. on my desktop it works out of the box. on a laptop it does not work at all ..
<BlinkyToon> sinan, where are YOU ?
<the_grouch> is anyone familiar withubuntustudio
<kern> zsquareplusc well what i know is that all the files that were installed into the folder the user owned are root
<nemo> dr_willis: reaaaallly.  so, think it'd make sense to make 2 swap partitions then?
<matreya6> nemo, it happens on my box as well, I use a spanking new Asus P5Q with Intel E8400 Core 2 Duo
<joaopinto> nemo, just make one, 2xram
<dr_willis> nemo,  I just dont use hibernate/suspend any more.. to many issues under linux and windows for me to bother with it.
<Guest55592> oops, be right back....
<nemo> joaopinto: hrm. that seems again like a bad idea.  what happens if the swap gets used to 1x + y point?
<matreya6> dr_willis, it works like a dream on my macbook, though, also in Linux...
<the_grouch> I realize that ubuntu is created with multicore processors in mind; however, is ubuntu studio also optimized for dual and quad core?
<dr_willis> matreya6,  you are lucky then. :)
<nemo> joaopinto: I'm basically seeking reassurence it is reliable, otherwise if it isn't, how to tell swap to use a partition reserved just for it
<zsquareplusc> the_grouch: that depends on each application. some need to be told to use multiple cores
<nemo> joaopinto: so far you guys haven't been very reassurring ;)
<joaopinto> nemo, if your swap usage is > ram size, using the system will be a problem, not hibernating :)
<nemo> joaopinto: no no
<matreya6> dr_willis, yes where my macbook is concerned, but my other 2 boxes fail constantly in that department
<nemo> joaopinto: my point is lets say I'm using, oh, openoffice, firefox, gimp, inkscape, maybe running tomcat and eclipse...
<DarkMage2303> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<nemo> joaopinto: I'm sucking up memory, and I am using not only 2GiB of memory but also, oh, 2.1GiB of swap
<nemo> joaopinto: and I try to hibernate
<DarkMage2303> For my router, I have to setup my DNS settings manually - I can't let my computer find it automaticly or else my internet won't work. I'm trying to setup the DNS settings on Ubuntu 8.10, can someone help me?
<nemo> joaopinto: seems there simply won't be enough swap.  what happens then?
<sinan> BlinkyToon: Jordan, middle east.
<nemo> joaopinto: this is in a scenario of 4GiB of swap, 2GiB of memory
<joaopinto> nemo, hibernating a system with such an high memory usage is insane :)
#ubuntu 2008-12-07
<BlinkyToon> sinan, Bolivia, South America
<nbeebo> dr-willis ah i see.. but i need some with support for gtk applications like pidgin etc, just wanna try some few out
<nbeebo> i know theres screenlets and desklets, what else are there?
<nemo> joaopinto: um. my point is I'd like a system that should work reliably :-p
<DarkMage2303> For my router, I have to setup my DNS settings manually - I can't let my computer find it automaticly or else my internet won't work. I'm trying to setup the DNS settings on Ubuntu 8.10, can someone help me?
<nemo> joaopinto: your response implies to me my intuition is correct. there'd be trouble
<joaopinto> nemo, hibernation is not reliably on linux, at least in general
<zsquareplusc> DarkMage2303: system->prefs->network should have a tab for that
<joaopinto> if you want reliability, shutdown :)
<tiyowan> hi.
<nbeebo> like i would say..
<nemo> joaopinto: ugh. fine. 1x of swap and just being careful :-/
<nbeebo> HELLO.
<sinan> BlinkyToon: you guys have fast internet? over here they have just introduced 8mbps :P
<nemo> joaopinto: I'd just as soon give swsup its own partition, but if that's not normal/possible, will just not worry about it :-/
<btoogood> DarkMage2303: what is the problem?
<zsquareplusc> nemo: i was using hibernation on my desktop for many weeks. it worked well. then i had some filesystem corruption (nothing missing though) so i stopped using it. because i was not sure what caused the corruption
<joaopinto> nemo, is is possible, not normal
<DarkMage2303> For my computer I have to type in the dns, it can't get it manually
<y0315219> why i cannot install yahoo messenger ?
<nbeebo> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<DarkMage2303> and I've typed in the DNS settings, and it still doesn't let me connect to the internet
<the_grouch> can someone help me with my question?
<zsquareplusc> nemo: but it worked well for months, and using hibernate 20 times in a row without reboot.  though rebooting some time helps that the computer runs faster again
<nbeebo> y0315219 its a window application, i think pidgin det preinstalled works with all kinds of IMs
<DarkMage2303> and the settings are correct because I am using them on the computer I'm on at the moment
<matreya6> Did you restart Bind or PowerDNS?
<nbeebo> windows*
<nbeebo> the not det lol
<ghostknife> When I do a system update which updates the kernel, it won't remove my previous kernel right?
<joaopinto> ghostknife, right
<nemo> zsquareplusc: from responses so far, sounds like hibernate, as currently configured will ONLY be reliable if your swap partition is not used to the point where it exceeds main memory
<btoogood> DarkMage2303: so you are not getting then via dhcp?
<ghostknife> I know the previous system update didn't want to boot the new kernel, so I switched back to the old, and now it would be a 3rd kernel, and if it doesn't boot eiter I still want to use the first one
<nemo> zsquareplusc: or at least, I hope, the portion of memory that isn't being used for cache
<DarkMage2303> if it gets it vis dhcp it doesn't let me connect on Windows, I have to set it manually
<nemo> zsquareplusc: but, yeah, probably obsessing too much.
<marek_> hi i have very strange problem - i use blueman, and my phone paired with my notebook, i can browse through files, in two directions, but my hone thinks that my notebook is headset, but on my pc i dont hear anything, what should i do?
<nemo> zsquareplusc: I'd allocate a ton of swap space but this stupid laptop has only a 60GiB HD and I need to reserve at least half of it for some windows software required for work.
<the_grouch> I realize that ubuntu is created with multicore processors in mind; however, is ubuntu studio also optimized for dual and quad core?
<btoogood> DarkMage2303: that is strange, windows should do that automatically
<tiyowan> Anybody using intrepid + ati drivers + hibernation successfully?
<DarkMage2303> since my dad got this new router it doesn't
<zsquareplusc> nemo: yes, for hibernate is needs to store RAM /o caches + used swap. but i'd hope that its detecting when it does not fit. (i had such cases, then it was not shutting down, it came up again)
<nemo> zsquareplusc: (my first experiment will be seeing if I can setup a complete SAP development env under linux ;) )
<DarkMage2303> ;/
<BlinkyToon> y0315219, YahooMessenger is a Windows program, NOT for Linux .. Ubuntu has a couple of decent IM programs such as Pidgin and Kopete (KDE)
<btoogood> DarkMage2303: hmm no idea sorry there
<ghostknife> joaopinto: is the a definite then?
<matreya6> nemo, regarding SAP, you can use the Java 710r6 client
<the_grouch> anyone?
<DarkMage2303> Hmm
<DarkMage2303> :(
<DarkMage2303> time for google..
<nbeebo> i know theres screenlets and desklets, what else are there?
<nemo> matreya6: hm. that's the R3 right?
<wvw--forzamaltep> wvw--forzamaltepe--c0m
<tiyowan> I can suspend on a dell 9400, but no hibernation. :-)
<wvw--forzamaltep> wvw--forzamaltepe--c0m
<matreya6> nemo, no, NetWeaver
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: follow links in wikipedia ;-)
<brad__> im having some problems getting adobe flash 10 to run on Ubuntu 8.04. I've tried atleast 3 different ways to install it and none of them have worked.
<nemo> matreya6: riiight. but isn't that revision the one for R3? :)
<matreya6> nemo, but it is also compatible with R/ 3 yes
<wvw--forzamaltep> wvw--forzamaltepe--c0m
<wvw--forzamaltep> wvw--forzamaltepe--c0m
<bsdbandit> does suspend work in 8.10 running on the mac book
<node357> the_grouch, ubuntu studio does not support multiple processors as far as I know
<nemo> someone k/b the spammer
<brad__> or would you guys suggest just installing adobe flash 9 instead?
<nemo> matreya6: ah. not requireed though. ok. cool. still learning SAP.  only thing I know is that R3 requires 4GiB of memory and the client isn't on it anyway.
<L3Tum> Anyone know what package I need to fix this? I tried apt-file search and it tells me a location where the Xdbe.. is, I assume this means I have it, but I still get the error. "configure: error: Could not find XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext"
<nemo> matreya6: amusingly SAP is not terribly windows compatible from my exp in the training class :)
<wvw--forzamaltep> wvw--forzamaltepe--c0m
<joaopinto> L3Tum, apt-cache search libxext dev
<joaopinto> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<matreya6> nemo, yes that was a hoot indeed. All people struggling, while I had my setup ready on my Macbook in say.. 2 minutes :-D
<L3Tum> joaopinto: That was fast, thanks
<nemo> matreya6: oh!!! it works on OSX??
<nemo> matreya6: sweeeet.  you'll make 2 students very very happy
<matreya6> nemo, Oh yes, like a charm
<Nabi> why does not works it: find * -size c[625]
<nemo> matreya6: what I found hilarious was I was the only student to get it installed on my newly donated notebook.  I, who have hardly any windows exp
<zexr0> Using Wubi, is it possible to have access on the partition that it is installed on ? I can see my two Sata drive, but not the IDE on which Ubuntu is installed
<Nabi> what's corect?
<joaopinto> Nabi, find path, not find mask
<matreya6> nemo, as a matter of fact, I'm writing a tutorial how to get SAP working on linux and OsX, care to receive a copy when I have finished it?
<joaopinto> find / -size 625
<nemo> matreya6: sending you pm to stop hogging channel if you don't mind
<Nabi> joaopinto: ok i try this: find / -size c[625]
<joaopinto> Nabi, find / -size 625 -exec ls -la {} \;
<enovativ> can anyone tell me what the room name is for samba
<tiyowan> Did you folks trying using terminal server client with win. remote desktop?
<enovativ> i tried " #samba " and it didn't work
<joaopinto> tiyowan, yes
<tiyowan> joaopinto: You managed to get it working?
<Nabi> joaopinto: very thanks :X
<btoogood> anyone used a windows pda on ubuntu
<QPid> matreya6: Okay I installed xine + xine-ui
<joaopinto> tiyowan, it works out of the box, at least with w2k3 servers
<QPid> matreya6: Now what?
<joedirt> enovativ: #samba is up
<tiyowan> joaopinto: I'm trying to get it going with on a plain vanilla LAN of a couple of WinXP boxes. No AD services.
<enovativ> thanks joedirt guess i will try it agin
<joaopinto> tiyowan, it also worked fine with xp for me
<joedirt> enovativ: "/join samba"
<heret1c> I'm trying to fish pix out of a nokia 6070 by serial USB. how? have gnokii/gammu etc.
<tiyowan> joaopinto: Oh? That's nice. I tried connecting to one of the machines at work, but I got a...channel service error or something like that.
<joaopinto> never saw that error
<Nabi> joaopinto: i have a file with 625 byte, but not found it!
<heret1c> fish=fetch/get/download, pix=pictures
<aboucher> how do you find out what version of ubuntu you have
<joaopinto> Nabi, find does not fail
<Nabi> find / -size 625
<NicEXE> http://pastebin.com/d31a73a2b I can't launch this program. whats the proble,?
<NicEXE> *problem
<joaopinto> aboucher, on the terminal: lsb_release -a
<aboucher> let me try it
<Nabi> joaopinto: no
<joaopinto> NicEXE, you need libfmodex.so
<aboucher> it worked.thnak you
<NicEXE> joaopinto: how tho get that library?
<joaopinto> Nabi, I mean, you must be doing some mistake, because find does not fail to find a file size based
<joaopinto> NicEXE, google.com ;)
<tiyowan> ok...let's see. You folks recommended a good resource on using the terminal? Besides the man pages.
<moDumass> morning all, did a system update, selected restricted drivers for my vid card, but i am stuck in 600x800 land with no Compiz,,,, any ideas on where to start to fix this?
<joaopinto> it's not available on the repositories because of license restrictions
<joaopinto> tiyowan, help.ubuntu.com
<teidon> is this room full of people all the time?
<joaopinto> teidon, yes
<teidon> thank you for telling me that..jaopinto.
<aboucher> but i just updated from hardy to intrepid and my computer went to sleep and it thinks its hardy but have intrepid packages.
<moDumass> teidon, mostly, sometimes theyre here but not here
<aboucher> and it wont let me do it again
<matreya6> QPid, now it is time to read the xine documentation, as I said the learning curve for this one is rather steep, but the rewards are tantalizing
<Lasivian> hrrrm
<teidon> other rooms were empty somehow.
<aboucher> should i get an alternate iso and mount the image?
<tiyowan> joaopinto: Too basic. Need something like compressed CS notes. :-)
<zsquareplusc> !bash > tiyowan   see links at botom
<LlFE> hello and good morning, i  have a fast - short question :-) sorry for this .... please can you tell me what irc client software you use in ubuntu ???
<ubottu> tiyowan, please see my private message
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Lasivian> i'm thinking of getting a new chassis for my ubuntu server: http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/947913340.html wonder if it's worth it tho :/
<joaopinto> aboucher, you can do that with the regular live cd
<moDumass> LlFE xchatr
<teidon> what do you talk about with each other in the chat room mostly?
<zsquareplusc> the FloodBot talking to ubottu?
<moDumass> LlFE XCHAT sorry
<grandi> so are there any good games I could install on linux
<aboucher> can you repeat what you said please
<joaopinto> !ot | teidon
<ubottu> teidon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<moDumass> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<joaopinto> grandi, search for them on the package manager
<LlFE> do you know any better client as xchat @moDumass ???
<Hy71194> woot netsplits
<carandraug> grandi: Teeworlds and tremulous
<joaopinto> !best | LlFE
<ubottu> LlFE: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<moDumass> LlFE you could use the mozilla chat app i guess
<moDumass> which runs through firefox
<grandi> joaopinto, well I think I have installed 'em all. that's why I'm asking
<teidon> do any computers join the chat room?
<moDumass> chatzilla
<btoogood> LlFE: pidgin
<joaopinto> grandi, google.com, linux games
<nickrud> teidon, only the bots that are pre approved
<Digit0> Hi
<NicEXE> how can I get libfmodex.so ?
<LlFE> ok, i try pidgin and xcat for this time, but i like blingbling thinks like mirc ,,, =)
<Digit0> I got the black screen of death with an ATI card
<teidon> do you think of me as a human being?
<LlFE> you know any other ?
<zsquareplusc> !games > grandi
<Digit0> what can I do ?
<ubottu> grandi, please see my private message
<joaopinto> NicEXE, http://www.fmod.org/
<L3Tum> joaopinto: what about lXdamage? I tried both apt-file and apt-cache. Are there more of these I should search? how do I know which one to search, and is there a list somewhere of them all? (meaning the apt-file, apt-cache etc)
<nickrud> teidon, until proven otherwise, but if you're gonna stay off topic, you'll end up getting removed from the channel
<LlFE> oh chatzilla ... i try this .... thanks all for support
<grandi> well 3D games are out of the question because using a radeon 3D and tv-card doesn't really work together
<LlFE> have a good time .... bye
<joaopinto> L3Tum, apt-cache search xdamage
<alex_21> I have the gnome theme for session Mac and I can't install it. It just gives me the default
<moDumass> my brain is being eaten by my ubuntu install
<moDumass> it wont allow my screen to look awesome like it used to
<moDumass> it looks like windows 3.0
<moDumass> thats not cool
<alex_21> I added it to gdm.conf-custom, but I also have a gdm.conf ifle. Does this make a difference
<alex_21> ?
<tsrk> how do I find my partition name in (hd0,0) format?
<Lasivian> what's a good unbuntu program for wireless network sniffing? (IE. something like netstumbler in windows) thanks
<nickrud> aleX-xx, gdmsetup is a gui front end, helps you set up those things
<moDumass> how do i upgrade from hardy to intrepid
<nickrud> Lasivian, kismet is popular for that
<nickrud> !upgrade > moDumass
<ubottu> moDumass, please see my private message
<moDumass> becazuse i was under the impression that it had happened
<alex_21> <nickrud> I need a CLI utility, since I can't use a GUI really well over ssh
<tiyowan> lasivian: I use kismet, but didn't try it with Ubuntu yet.
<nickrud> alex_21, kismet is console
<moDumass> thanks nickrud
<btoogood> OT: but please read could be important
<btoogood> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/12/05/new_dnschanger_hijacks/
<angelo> Hi Guys - have asmoothwall 3 question wonderring if anyone can help
<zsquareplusc> alex_21: with ssh -X you could run gdmsetup from the other computer
<aboucher> :-/
<zsquareplusc> !ask | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nickrud> alex_21, doh, wrong question :) zsquareplusc had the right answer
<sinny> in lxde how do you put icons on the desktop ?
<albe> swf to avi????????????
<angelo> zsquareplusc, ok thanks for th tip
<aboucher> how can i upgrade from ubuntu hardy to intrepid?
<albe> noooooooooooooo
<L0neWolf> Can anyone offer ideas on why my mouse cursor theme only applies properly in Firefox but everywhere else reverts to the default Oxygen one?
<angelo> Does anyone know how to configure smoothwall3 to open port so I can access my bridges modem gui in case I need to change a setting?
<Gerinych> aboucher, it's somewhere in the update manager
<aboucher> i already tried that
<Gerinych> so whats wrong
<joedirt> btoogood: that's nothing new. like a year old
<Slasher`> hey everyone, can anyone recommend a good HD video camera that works on Ubuntu as well as Windows please?
<aboucher> and my computer fell alseep during the upgrade
<Elerox> Why is it that this can list all samba hosts on any local network but Nautilus or anything else we have as a filebrowser on the desktop can not ?
<Elerox> http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/threaded-samba-scanner/threaded-samba-scanner-3.2.tar.gz
<aboucher> *asleep
<zsquareplusc> angelo: you want to open the we interface to the outside world?
<btoogood> joedirt: ok i have just found the article on the register sorry
<zsquareplusc> s/we/web
<aboucher> so it stoped and wont let me try again
<joedirt> btoogood: thx for sharing
<Gerinych> why don't you disable sleep mode
<angelo> zsquareplusc,  no I basiclly want to access the adslmodem gui which is connected to the red nic from any workstation on the green zone
<aboucher> i did after. i forgot about it
<Gerinych> ok, what does it say when you tried it again
<alex_21> Help? Confused. I can't use GUI, no matter how nice it is, it isn't accessible to a blind person over ssh really
<btoogood> joedirt: no worries by the way have you used a windows pda on ubuntu???
<joedirt> nope
<alex_21> So how do I fix my login theme then
<aboucher> i went to the update manger and said there wasn't anyone new verdsions
<angelo> zsquareplusc,  not sure where to open to the ports on the smothy to allow pass thru access on the green zone to the modem which connects to red zone
<L0neWolf> Can anyone offer ideas on why my mouse cursor theme only applies properly in Firefox but everywhere else reverts to the default Oxygen one?
<btoogood> joedirt: thanks anyway
<btoogood> brb soon got to update my machine
<Gerinych> hmmm... well, what i know from my own upgrade experience is that I couldn't tell ibex from heron at first
<joedirt> _LoneCrow: maybe ur theme isnt a qt but a gtk theme for gnome
<aboucher> i went to the ubuntu page and said you could upgrade with alternate iso and mount the image but i dont know how to do that
<zsquareplusc> angelo: ok, i don't know that firewall. i was asking to check if you meant accessing a security relevant page from the outside. in that case i'd have recommended to make a connection using ssh and use its port forwarding
<Timslin> anybpdy familiar with encoding films in ubuntu to mHD or x264?
<L0neWolf> joedirt, did you mean me?
<joedirt> yep
<alex_21> What is kismet, since I just installed it by mistake
<angelo> zsquareplusc,  No worries thanks anyways
<aboucher> i know you your talking about but i checked my version, and said it was hardy
<L0neWolf> joedirt, it doesn't matter which theme I use, even the ones that come with Ubuntu do it
<zsquareplusc> alex_21: wireless network scanner, nothing useful for gdm
<aboucher> hey ﻿Gerinych can you pm me to talk the chat is too busy
<Gerinych> ok... did you press check in update manager?
<aboucher> yes
<Gerinych> k
<alex_21> <zsquareplusc> Do you know how to install the theme manually?
<zsquareplusc> alex_21: not really, no. sorry
<Timslin> can someone help me setup ftp, i've got my details from OVH but it won't connect.
<QPid> How do I decrypt a DVD to allow me to watch it?
<alex_21> How do you edit a theme manually?
<L0neWolf> oh I fixed it... switched from Emerald to GTK then back and it's as normal!
<L0neWolf> huzzah
<alex_21> If I uninstall kismet, it won't marm any other packages with the dependancies being removed?
<tiyowan> Say, if I wanted to change from clicking to focus to following the mouse...would that setting be in compiz? I can't seem to find it in mouse.
<robert__> how do i connect my palm treo to my laptop?
<matt____> LjL: Hey buddy..I want to show you something: http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/wiki/index.php?title=Startup_with_Init.d
<matt____> LjL: After you showed me how to do that with crontab and I got it working....I was browsing the wiki, trying to get images to work, and stumbled upon this ;)
<abarai_renji> Timslin, i use filezilla, i just enter the ftp adress in the host form, if it doesn't require username and password i just click quickconnect and its done, you now can choose the file you want from the adress
<joedirt> Anyone got an idea y my wifi frequently disconnected with ipv6 but works like a charm with ipv4 in 8.10?
<QPid> This is ridiculous, next time I'll just torrent it. If I "steal" a movie I can watch it but if I buy it I can't?
<QPid> Fuck you MPAA
<joedirt> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<matt____> QPid: !language
<QPid> Whatever
<QPid> I have every right to be annoyed
<grendal_prime> this is going to sound stupid.  but ok im stupid.  how do i add fonts to an ubuntu machine?
<linkmaster03> I have my panel not on "expand", and i want to turn it back on. How do I, when there's no empty space on my panel to right click the actual panel instead of an item on it?
<linkmaster03> grendal_prime: move them to ~/.fonts/
<matt_____> LjL: BTW, was wondering how to remove that thing I updated.
<linkmaster03> grendal_prime: that folder might not be present; create it.
<QPid> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grendal_prime> oh...wow...ok, well is there a manager for that..or...well just because im currious
<linkmaster03> grendal_prime: no unfortunately
<zsquareplusc> linkmaster03: gconf-editor :/
<prince_jammys> !fonts | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Timslin> @abarai_renji - how do i know whether it requires a username and password. OVH have sent me details for m,y dediacted server and am using the same details to xconnect via FileZilla.
<alex_21> If you want to know about a manager, you may find something on Google. I do everything command line so I don't know, but just because we here don't know,a there may be something
<zsquareplusc> linkmaster03: i mean you probably have to toggle the expand flag there
<leoechevarria> people, i'm sorry but i need your help
<leoechevarria> my disk is being read at 8mbps, and i can't enable dma
<leoechevarria> i'm running 7.10
<linkmaster03> zsquareplusc: yeah i was thinking i'd have to go there. fortunately i had the 2 hide buttons enabled. right-clicking on those worked
<leoechevarria> root@milano:/etc/init.d# hdparm -d1 /dev/sda
<leoechevarria> /dev/sda:
<leoechevarria>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<leoechevarria>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<FloodBot1> leoechevarria: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leoechevarria> c'mon, it's just 4 lines :p
<MaT-dg> can I set a compression level for screenshots? current ones are oversized..
<zsquareplusc> MaT-dg: save jpeg instead of png
<abarai_renji> Timslin, well i have never encounter one tha needs password, sorry, may somebody here can assist you further
<zsquareplusc> MaT-dg: unfortunately the app launched by "printscreen" key doesnt support that directly
<Gerinych> whenever i try to boot winxp from grub, i get a disk read error, any way to fix this without chainloading with vista's bootloader?
<alex_21> How do you edit a theme manually?
<alex_21> For GDM
<leoechevarria> alex_21: uncompress the .tar.gz and see what's inside of it
<leoechevarria> they're usually .png's and scripts
<tsrk> how do i know what (hd0,#) my windows partition is?  I know it's /dev/sda3
<zsquareplusc> Gerinych: you have the setdefault line? and if its is an other harddisk you may also need to use map
<leoechevarria> tsrk: do you mean in grub legacy?
<tsrk> leoechevarria, In grub, not sure if it's legacy
<alex_21> I moved the resulting folder to /etc/gdm/themes/
<remu> Hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 amd64 version, and I recently upgraded my ram from 2GB to 4GB, and yet, I've noticed that lately my system feels pretty sluggish. Sometimes I'll only have firefox open with one or two tabs, and rhythmbox running (as well as avant-window-naviagtor i guess), and when I am switching between tabs in firefox, it doesnt do it right away, and my music thats playing even skips a little bit. Intrepid should
<remu> n't be feeling this irresponsive, i dont think....I don't know what to do. Everything in the Processes tab of System Monitor looks good too.
<remu> Any Ideas?
<leoechevarria> tsrk: it should be, none distro use grub2 for default... or that's what i think
<MaT-dg> zsquareplusc: I'm converting now with GIMP, is there a hack for it? editing a command or something?
<tsrk> leoechevarria, ok, how do I know what it is though?
<leoechevarria> tsrk: grub-legacy or grub1, counts partition starting from 0, so sda3 is (sd0,2)
<gleesond> is there a shell command that will tell me what the largest files on my computer are?
<Gerinych> zsquareplusc: i have setdefault only on vista's entry and it loads fine. XP is also on a different hard drive than ubuntu/vuista
<tsrk> leoechevarria, ok, thanks
<gleesond> I have a small hard drice
<gleesond> drive
<gleesond> that keeps filling up
<zsquareplusc> MaT-dg: there are command line converters, but i'm not sure if its worth it. i only use gimp for editing images
<aboucher> know i only have one more question
<aboucher> how do you get wine
<PATX> mozzila covers up my top pannel and then the x button disapers
<L3Tum> I finally got the new version of conky completely compiled and installed I think. I got it configured and ran make. So it should be installed now right? But when I type conky into the terminal to run conky, it opens the old one still. Even conky -v still says version 1.5.1 But I uninstalled conky from the Sypnatic BEFORE I compiled the new on
<alex_21> sudo apt-get instal winehq
<zsquareplusc> Gerinych: i've seen examples where map is used to swap device names, which is apparently needed when booting winblows from a second disk
<joedirt> gleesond: u can sort the ls output by size with i think ls -S ..
<MaT-dg> PATX: had the same problem once... It disapreared after rebooting
<PATX> MaT-dg: ty
<Gerinych> zsquareplusc: ok, so how do i do that
<zsquareplusc> L3Tum: which yourbinary returns the path of the where you installed it?
<alex_21> I moved the resulting folder to /etc/gdm/themes/, so how or what do I do now?
<zsquareplusc> Gerinych: uh.. i don't know without looking it up with google
<L3Tum> zsquareplusc: I don't understand your question
 * Lasivian can't seen to find kismet install instructions
<Lasivian> come to think of it, i've never installed anything not in a package :S
<D-MAN> anyone know a good place to get better screensavers for  hardy?
<backstabb> L3Tum: i think he was telling you to use the command "where [binaryname]"
<zsquareplusc> L3Tum: "which" shows whre a binary is installed. is it returning the path you would expect?
<backstabb> *which, my mistke
<alex_21> I downloaded a GDM theme and untarred it. Now, I moved the resulting folder to /etc/gdm/themes/, so how or what do I do now?
<L3Tum> I don't know, I just ./configure'd, installing packages as I needed them, then typed make and that was it. This is my first time installing from command line.
<aboucher> alex_21 that command didn't work
<zsquareplusc> alex_21: i think it belongs to /usr/share/gdm/themes/
<joedirt> alex_21: no readme, iinstall or howto on gnomelook.org?
<JNelson> Linux filesystems suck
<JNelson> Linux filesystems suck
<JNelson> Linux filesystems suck
<FloodBot1> JNelson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aboucher> alex_21 it said E: Couldn't find package winehq
<aboucher> after done witheverything else
<L3Tum> I understand I think, that I need to make sure that when I type conky into the terminal it goes to the right place to open conky right?
<JNelson> Linux sucks
<Slasher`> go away troll
<JNelson> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<alex_21> <zsquareplusc> it is sudo apt-get install wine or maybe winehq, I'm not sure
<JNelson> linux sucks
 * cyphase just got home and found his intrepii cds in the mail
<Slasher`> get a life JNelson
<JNelson> linux sucks
<abarai_renji> pirated windows sucks, original windows expensive
<Slasher`> if you think linux sucks go and take your conversation elsewhere
<Slasher`> oh looks like he did :)
<Slasher`> lo mate
<Slasher`> oops
<FloodBot1> Slasher`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joedirt> Slasher`: never feed the troll
<Lasivian> ok, why does "apt-get install kismet" work, but it's not listed in the package manager?
<Slasher`> joedirt; he's funny, he needs to take his issues elsewhere, i think he likes being banned or something
<backstabb> lasivian, what package manager?
<MTecknology> Slasher`: When trolls come in like that, you argueing is what they want - best to ignore and let ops take care of it
<zsquareplusc> Lasivian: using quicksearch box in synaptic?
<earthling> my usb sticks mount ok onto my gnome desktop but I can't save or open any files on them.  they used to work but after i did some updates (official i might add) it started f*ing up.  ideas?
<Slasher`> yay he's gone
<Lasivian> Synaptic
<Lasivian> using the search function in synaptic
<Lasivian> not just the quickbox, and yes it's recently updated
<backstabb> yeah i wondered about, does that to me too
<Slasher`> earthling; are they in fat32 format?
<alex_21> I downloaded a GDM theme and untarred it. Now, I moved the resulting folder to /usr/shared/gdm/themes/, so how or what do I do now?
<AzizLight> is it normal that when I press Esc in Firefox the page doesnt stop loading?
<Slasher`> filesystem even
<earthling> Slasher:  yes, i forgot to mention that.
<zsquareplusc> Lasivian: synaptic has two types of search now. make sure that the quicksearch text box is empty. and use the real search
<backstabb> has anyone gotten hamachi to work in ubuntu? i'm having trouble with it
<Slasher`> earthling; that's weird, because I had that same problem, but it somehow fixed itself
<Muskie> ARFGH
<leoechevarria> has anyone had this error when trying to enable dma on an ide drive ? HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Muskie> My X just died
<earthling> Slasher`:  mine works ONCE then any subsequent attempts i get permission errors..  darn!!
<zsquareplusc> alex_21: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf has a line GtkTheme=Human  you probably need to edit that one
<Muskie> every time I boot it get to the laoding screen fine, but then the monitor turns off when it boots into X
<zsquareplusc> Muskie: sounds like it uses a resolution your monitor does not like
<joedirt> leoechevarria: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-501211.html
<scoil> anyone know about RIS and using ubuntu as a backend
<Gerinych> zsquareplusc: i did that, it just says Starting up... and nothing happens
<leoechevarria> joedirt: thanks, let's see
<E4emacs4> is there a way to control vmware server without using the Web interface? I cant get anything working from that, it creates the VM but i dont see where to view it or anything, back in the day there used to be a non-web interface for it :/
<aboucher> i got the wine commnad to work and then it failed at the last second
<zsquareplusc> Gerinych: maybe someone dual booting can jump in. i don't load windows that way anymore (virtualbox :-)
<carlf> Is there any way to make urlview exit immediately after it calls the browser? I have to press an extra 'q' to get back to mutt after I'm done with w3m.
<Gerinych> does anyone know how to boot winxp from a different hard drive than ubuntu using grub? what I do gives me a disk read error
<Muskie> either that or my computer going crazy cause things aren't plugged in right.
<azfira> lasaudin
<leoechevarria> Muskie: please, explain yourself clearly
<earthling> Gerinych:  I dual boot XP and openSUSE on my laptop but from the same drive.  the only difference should be in the disk you specify in the grub command.  ie:  hd0,0 or hd0,1 etc..
<MTecknology> earthling: make sure /boot and winxp are on the first drive - and install grub to that drive
<roosel> can anyone tell me why that the ntfs option is greyed out in gparted when i try to make a new partition on my disk
<MTecknology> Gerinych: ^^
<MTecknology> Gerinych: xp doesn't like living on a second drive and if you just swap it from drive one to drive 2 it tends to freak out
<roosel> im not trying to have seperate drives
<Gerinych> mtecknology whats /boot
<MTecknology> roosel: Do you already have 4 partitions on the drive?
<roosel> Mtecknology it would be the 4th
<Lasivian> damn.. does anyone know what the "source" for kismet would be for an ath5k?
<MTecknology> !language > Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian, please see my private message
<zsquareplusc> roosel: my guess is that you dont have ntfsprogs or a similar package that provides a mkfs.ntfs command. but maybe it is better to use windows to format the ntfs partition anyway?
<alex_21> No such line GthThemes=anything
<MTecknology> Gerinych: It's where all the bootup files to boot linux are stored. Technically it can be on any drive, buts I find it better to keep it on the first drive
<roosel> hrmm okay thanks
<Gerinych> mtecknology: ok, so all i have to do is install grub on my winxp partition?
<MTecknology> roosel: What partitions do you already have created?
<Timslin> where do i find winff in the repositories? What is/are the repositories?
<MTecknology> Gerinych: You don't install grub to a partition. grub exists in the MBR, that's not a partition at all
<MTecknology> !winff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winff
 * dr_willis wonders what winff is.
<MTecknology> !info winff
<ubottu> Package winff does not exist in intrepid
<zsquareplusc> alex_21: without "s" at the end
<MTecknology> Timslin: It looks like winff.org has your answers
<gleesond> would it be bad to delete the contents of /var/log?
<Gerinych> MTecknology: Ok, I have 8Mb of unpartitioned space on the hard drive with xp's partition
<alex_21> Or that either withou the s
<alex_21> Without, sorry
<gofg> I am being turned off by Ubuntu lately. I installed it on my EeePC HDA 900 and everything works perfectly except the wireless, which works about 10% of the time. Would anyone care to help me out? The steps I have taken: Installed the Eee custom Ubuntu kernal, installed the Atheros wifi drivers. What else is there I can do to make it work?
<MTecknology> Gerinych: I don't think 8MB is enough to create a partition in...
<zsquareplusc> alex_21: hm. it's what i see in my /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<gleesond> gofg: use ubuntu eee
<snoopy_> I am having wireless issues also.
<Gerinych> MTecknology: Depends on the filesystem, probably
<joedirt> gofg: but it works sometimes?
<alex_21> osx-login About what line?
<ali3nwar3> whats the terminal command to restart?
<gofg> joedirt: Yes, i have not isolated what it is exactly that causes it to work
<snoopy_> Running 8.04 on a IBM Thinkpad T30 with a Linksys G adapter
<ryanr> Greetings, I am new to Ubuntu, I have been using Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD for fun.However, I discovered that some file names are changed into 000 after using Ubuntu , which can not be recognized or deleted by WinXP. Since the 000 keyword does not wokr quite well as it is used in many commands in Linux..I want to know if anyone can direct me to some threads on forum which discuss this matter in depth?
<MTecknology> Gerinych: I'm pretty sure it takes more that 8MB to even create an NTFS partition
<te_> Hello all -- I'm trying to figure out how my sound works in linux
<zsquareplusc> alex_21: line 347
<alex_21> <zsquareplusc> About what line is this, it is possible my screen reader isn't picking it up with the find command
<te_> I've been using a command line mp3 player
<joedirt> gofg: does it disconnect freqeuntly after some time?
<maxjust> ciao a tutti
<Leefmc> Question: I used apt-get to install digikam, as i was installing it gave me a single y/n prompt like normal.. without reading i entered y, since i've never had an issue. Well something decided to install 4/5 OTHER kde applications (konq, kmail, k3b, etc), why the hell did this happen? And how can i avoid it in the future? This feels like some f'n microsoft crap.. where they sneak in other applications with one install.
<te_> and it makes a lound pop when i change songs
<nickrud> alex_21, I pulled out gdmsetup, made a few changes: GraphicalThemes=circles/:happygnome enabled those themes , GraphicalTheme=Human selected the theme, and GtkRC=/usr/share/themes/Glossy/gtk-2.0/gtkrc sets some other theme settings
<snoopy_> Sorry....   gotta go for a bit.
<gofg> joedirt: No, upon booting it either works until reboot or it doesn't.
<maxjust> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MTecknology> !language > Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc, please see my private message
<Digit0> hello guys
<Digit0> I can't log in ubuntu
<Digit0> black screen of death
<Leefmc> MTecknology: Sorry, i didnt think the one letter would count as swearing heh
<joedirt> gofg: maybe u still want to try to blacklist ipv6
<Digit0> with an ATI card
<Gerinych> MTecknology: i can make an ext3 partition with thoughe 8mb
<gofg> joedirt: How might I go about doing that?
<Leefmc> MTecknology: So your not allowed to use swear replacements either? gosh darnet? ;)
<Gerinych> *those
<gofg> also, why would that help?
<MTecknology> Leefmc: You did one swear and one swear replacement
<MTecknology> Leefmc: and no, neither are allowed
<MTecknology> Leefmc: Pay attention to what's going on and that won't happen. apt and synaptic both tell you what's going on.
<Leefmc> MTecknology: oh he**, didnt even think that was a swear word heh. I am surprised, anyway.
<DarkMage2303> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1004027
<gofg> Anyone want to help me troubleshoot this issue then?
<MTecknology> Gerinych: exactly my point. You can create certain types of partitions in that, but not NTFS.
<Digit0> any help ?
<Timslin> can i convert films to x264/mHD using WinFF?
<Gerinych> MTecknology: yeah but why do you need an ntfs partition for grub
<joedirt> gofg: add to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  a  new line: blacklist ipv6 , and reboot
<MTecknology> Gerinych: also, NTFS partitions pad themselves about 8MB so it can never touch the edge of the drive anyway
<Leefmc> MTecknology: Well put it this way, how would i remove their sneaky software installs? Do i just say no and not install the single piece of software i wanted?
<sinan> i screwed up with apt-get. I installed ruby via apt-get, then deleted the binary from /usr/bin manually. Now if i re-install ruby via apt-get i don't get the binary again. What can i do to restore everything?
<Leefmc> MTecknology: Because digikam does not need kmail.. it never did before.
<joedirt> gofg: worked with my weak wifi
<Leefmc> MTecknology: Sneaking apps with other apps is a horrid thing in my opinion.
<MTecknology> Leefmc: exactly, try remving them and see if your original install. It's possibl it now uses that as a dependency
<eXcAliBuR> wondering if there is a good open source software for help desk support, ticket system, remote assistance.. the works
<Leefmc> MTecknology: Before you were never given the default option of installing a bunch of other programs if you just want to use one.. heh
<gofg> joedirt: I don't think that is the issue; i do not even have the option of joining a wifi network on the Wifi menu. I'm sorry, I was ambiguous as to what my problem was.
<alex_21> No luck still About what line?
<ryanr>  Greetings, I am new to Ubuntu, I have been using Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD for fun.However, I discovered that some file names are changed into 000 after using Ubuntu , which can not be recognized or deleted by WinXP. Since the 000 keyword does not wokr quite well as it is used in many commands in Linux..I want to know if anyone can direct me to some threads on forum which discuss this matter in depth?
<alex_21> I mean no luck still
<nickrud> sinan, you tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall <all ruby packages> ?
<gofg> ryanr: You'll need to disambiguate; what did it change? It is not supposed to even affect the hard drive.
<zsquareplusc> Leefmc: maybe you confuse the list of dependencies with the list of pending upgrades? like apt-get is printing a list of packages if you have updates not yet installed?
<MTecknology> Leefmc: It's not being sneaky, it's doing the best job it can at finding what dependencies you need to install the package. It's how package managers work.
<Leefmc> MTecknology: Man, that boggles my mind.. i would have thought they would just use libraries for dependencies, not entire programs.
<Leefmc> zsquareplusc: Pardon? All i know is i installed digikam and get 4 other programs with it.
<MTecknology> Leefmc: that's normally the case. But that's a complaint you need to take up with the people that package the application.
<sinan> nickrud: let me try :) thanks
<tiyowan> Leefmc: Look on the bright side. At least you have an option to uninstall them. :-D
<nickrud> sinan, you can get a list of all installed ones with   dpkg -l '*ruby*' | grep ^ii
<ryanr> Thank you gofg, to be frank I did not change anything, that's what surprising.
<kindofabuzz> anyone having problems with songbird? as in it crahes when something is trying to be played? #songbird is no help
<tiyowan> Unlike some DRM software.
<ryanr> I did tried to mount a partition sothat I can access to my harddrives and check if the documents are there...
<ryanr> and also did a bit browsing
<ryanr> that's it
<gofg> ryanr: Hmm. Where did it create this new files? did these new files overwrite old WinXP files?
<Leefmc> tiyowan: Well not really.. if it is the way MTecknology says, and the program does require those other 4 programs (which boggles my mind) then installing them would break the one program i want. Uninstalling an email client, a web browser, a media player, etc, would somehow break a photo organizer. heh
<Digit0> anyone know what to do with the black screen of death ?
<tiyowan> Leefmc: Should report it.
<ryanr> It seems that those file named 000/001/002 without extension are based on original file of my system.
<Leefmc> tiyowan: need to calm down first, feels like microsoft just snuck into my life again. ;)
<zsquareplusc> Leefmc: well apt-cache show does not list kmail as dep for digikam, so that should not be installed.
<E4emacs4> where is the java installation path on ubuntu? I need it for Opera, i cant get java working in it :/
<MTecknology> Leefmc: If you uninstall kmail, it will tell you if it's going to remove your primary package or not. Just read what the messages say
<ryanr> In XP, I can do nothing with them, In Unbuntu, I can delete or rename it
<tsrk> Hey, my boot loader was on my windows recovery partition which I just erased and now I can't use grub to boot directly to the windows partition, when I select windows it says "NTLDR is missing".  What's the best way to fix this?
<gofg> ryanr: Do you lack files in winxp that you had before? Is this an actual dangerous situation for your OS or is this simply a nuisance?
<tiyowan> tsrk...I think you want to use the recovery console?
<zsquareplusc> ryanr: i think these are files from checkdisk
<tsrk> tiyowan, the windows one?
<SuperDefenderX> Does anyone know how to stream Shoutcast with Banshee via Firefox 3.0? Banshee opens when I click the link, but no data treams
<sinan> nickrud: thanks, the line to get all packages really helped :)
<tiyowan> tsrk...yeah, the fixmbr or fixboot cmds.
<tsrk> tiyowan, ok, thanks
<Leefmc> MTecknology: Well removing it isn't the problem, im honestly not that offended by it being there (though i would like it to not be). I'm more offended by how it got on, and what needs it. Is there a log for program install/uninstall activities? So i can see make sure digikam is at fault for letting the other kde cronies in?
<ryanr> I have recently discovered that the WinXP is not working properly.
<tsrk> i'll try that
<tiyowan> tsek: It'll overwite grub though.
<ryanr> What makes me worry about is the 000/001/002 files may stop me from backing up using Ghost..etc
<Robert_C> how do i give myself superuser rights?
<MTecknology> Leefmc: if you use aptitude there is
<ryanr> I will be back in a moment, thankyou
<MTecknology> Leefmc: it's not at fault
<gofg> ryanr: Do you think the ubuntu livecd caused this failure?
<Leefmc> MTecknology: i used apt-get
<nickrud> !sudo | Robert_C
<ubottu> Robert_C: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<alex_21> I mean no luck still
<zsquareplusc> !sudo > Robert_C
<ubottu> Robert_C, please see my private message
<tiyowan> gofg: Verify your disc.
<rubix> here is the deal....i got ntfs part with windows on it, i just removed a virus and now it won't load properly and i cannot mount the volume, is there a way to fix the errors on disk from linux
<gofg> tiyowan: Hm? No, Ryanr is having trouble, not I.
<E4emacs4> where is the java installation path on ubuntu? I need it for Opera, i cant get java working in it :/
<Leefmc> MTecknology: .. if digikam needs an email client to work properly, it is at fault. Or rather, it is responsible for the email client existing on my computer, and me seeing that as a problem, lends me to feel digikam is at fault.
<MTecknology> Leefmc: execute "apt-cache show digikam" this will show you what the application needs to install to be able to run. I don't see anything extra except for it recomending konqueror
<asyuuu> qwer
<asyuuu> 654jklof
<asyuuu> efew
<asyuuu> t4op[y4
<asyuuu> njyio5p]y
<FloodBot1> asyuuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryanr> Yes I believe, these 000/001 appeared since my frist trial on Ubuntu
<asyuuu> 54hyio45p]hy
<tiyowan> rubix: How did you remove the virus?
<rubix> tiyowan, malwarebytes
<MTecknology> Leefmc: Like I said, if you don't like how that package is installed, you need to pring it up with the devs, not us
<rubix> tiyowan, i need to get into the drive to figure out what was removed so ic an fix it
<Digit0> anyone know what to do with the black screen of death ?
<MTecknology> Digit0: explain please
<snowveil> Running Steam through Wine causes my CPU usage to skyrocket in the system monitor, even without any games loaded....does anyone else have this problem?
<Leefmc> MTecknology: Well i came here not knowing that, searching for knowledge, etc.. and obviously a bit peeved by the microsoft vibes i was getting.
<tiyowan> rubix...can you boot into windows?
<snowveil> I'm running an athlon 64 2800+ with 1.5Gb of ram
<aboucher> how do you java for firefox without wine
<rubix> tiyowan, no
<tiyowan> rubix: What msg do you get?
<Leefmc> MTecknology: At this point i'd rather just wipe all traces of kde from my system and never go back :o. I dont wanna fight for the right to not be pushed into other apps being installed
<rubix> tiyowan, no message, mouse appears and screen stays black
<ryanr> Does anyone know about why using Ubuntu Live CD causes some files to corrupt? ((Change into filename 000 with no extension, can not do any operation on it in XP but it is possible in Ubuntu))
<Leefmc> MTecknology: I assumed i did that when i left Windows hehe
<Leefmc> MTecknology: Anyway, thanks for your help, and patience.
<gofg> So guys, I really want wireless to work on my Eee. That is the whole reason why I bought this. Could someone please help me out getting it to work?
<MTecknology> Leefmc: it looks like digikam is partially a kde app - so...
<gofg> ryanr: Can you open them in gedit in linux?
<Leefmc> MTecknology: I know.
<tiyowan> rubix: Hmm. Tried booting into safe mode win?
<chipbuddy> i didn't have any internet applications open, but my system monitor still said i was recieving data. how can i check exactly what processes are using the network?
<zsquareplusc> aboucher: icedtea6-plugin provides a java plugin
<kindofabuzz> ryanr, the live cd does nothing to the windows partition unless you do it yourself
<Leefmc> MTecknology: That was partly my point. All kde apps.
<MTecknology> gofg: did you try ubuntu eee?
<MTecknology> Leefmc: he on
<kindofabuzz> chipbuddy, you could use wireshark and see every packet
<phatboy> chipbuddy, install wireshark
<rubix> tiyowan, i will do that
<gofg> MTecknology: I'd prefer using the standard Ubuntu with the custom Eee kernal. Is Ubuntu Eee any different than that, anyway? Also, if at all possible I would prefer fixing this without having to reinstall an OS.
<chipbuddy> kindofabuzz, phtaboy, thanks
<Leefmc> MTecknology: ? "he on"?
<MTecknology> h on*
<phatboy> tcpdump and netstat can give you an idea aswell chipbuddy
<tiyowan> rubix: You should be able to boot into safe mode. Get in there, do a system restore if you have that active. Otherwise, run your antivirus/spyware/malware apps from there.
<Gerinych> MTecknology: can savedefault be on two entries at the same time in menu.lst
<Guest34185> cannot use amarok for internet radio....There is no available decoder.  can someone help me figure this out
<zsquareplusc> gofg: i had to install linux-backports-modules on the eeepc 700
<MTecknology> gofg: There are a lot of extra changes. Just try it out and see how it goes - you might be happy with the result
<Guest34185> fresh install 8.10
<MTecknology> Gerinych: I have no idea, probably
<gofg> MTecknology: Any way to install it from within ubuntu (is it just another kernal), or do I have to completely wipe my drive again?
<gofg> bah, nevermind, i'll google it
<rubix> tiyowan, got the errors on disk fixed (had to do hard shutdown) now to view logfile and see what the app removed
<MTecknology> gofg: Just try the live cd and see how it goes. I'm pretty sure that thing is live too
<Lasivian> hrrm, not finding us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Lasivian> er rather is anyone else
<gofg> LiveCD :D lol
<Guest34185> cannot use amarok for internet radio....There is no available decoder.  can someone help me figure this out.. fresh install of 8.10
<gofg> i need an external optical drive
<zsquareplusc> gofg: you can boot it from USB sticks too
<gofg> i know
<MTecknology> Leefmc: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<gofg> that's how i installed originally
<Leefmc> MTecknology: haha, thanks
<chfwiggum> Guest34185: which version?
<Leefmc> MTecknology: On a side note, have you ever seen something like this before?
<Guest34185> 1.4.10
<zsquareplusc> gofg: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release has a umpc edition that can be put on a usb stick and be booted on the eeepc (live)
<chfwiggum> Guest34185: can u play mp3 at all?
<Guest34185> just use it for int. radio.. I dont know
<chfwiggum> Guest34185: in preferences which engine is selected?
<Guest34185> xine
<MTecknology> Leefmc: ya - especially with kde. There's times where a developer wants to make a whole suite and they say "Hey this guy already did exactly what I want." So they integrate almost every part of it and are left with no reason not to include the whole package as a dependency. This isn't what happened in your case though.
<chfwiggum> Guest34185: open adept and search for restricted extras ..sth like that
<chfwiggum> Guest34185: u use ubuntu?
<Jam3s2001> I'm just curious, can I install ubuntu from within another OS, say gentoo?
<Leefmc> MTecknology: Yea im not sure what did happen, or even who is truely at fault, all i know is digikam was installed a few moments ago, and earlier today, all that other kde junk was not there heh.
<Jam3s2001> (to a seperate partition, of course)
<Leefmc> MTecknology: Anyway, thanks again
<chfwiggum> Guest34185: with ubuntu open synaptic
<MTecknology> Leefmc: oh!
<Guest34185> yes ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> Jam3s2001: there is deboostrap. but using the normal installer is easier
<Leefmc> MTecknology: ? (just as i was about to close my irc hehe)
<MTecknology> Leefmc: sometimes with meta packages, they will include a new package with an update.
<chfwiggum> Guest34185: install restricted extras
<Leefmc> ah
<Jam3s2001> zsquareplusc: I'm really just trying to avoid having to dig up a cd/jumpdrive/whatever
<cordor> kinda weird. mplayer went zombie. I thought the parent must be amule which was where i launch the preview. turn out the parent was firefox
<zsquareplusc> Jam3s2001: there is also the network installer. you just need to load a special kernel+initrd and have internet
<MTecknology> Leefmc: like build-essentail. It doesn't do anything itself, it's just a list of tools that are essential for building anything. If they decided ccache was essential to the build process (convenience more than essential), they would include it and you would get it in an upgrade
<muse> i have a us-122 on a dell inspiron 1501.. i want it to be my default sound device.. in sounds, i have configured it and tested.. but when i play anything in firefox it still comes out the laptop speakers
<MTecknology> and that whole thing for nothing....
<chfwiggum> Guest34185: if u dont find cant find it then follow this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Jam3s2001> zsquareplusc: let me see how debootstrap works. being a gentoo user, I'm kind of used to doing things the "hard way"
<cordor> muse: firefox don't play audio
<zsquareplusc> Jam3s2001: it drags the base system. you then use chroot and apt-get to install what you need, e.g. ubuntu-desktop
<Jam3s2001> zsquareplusc: gentoo uses the same process, except being a bit more involved
<muse> ok.. i'll ask a differnt way.. how do i set a default sound device in ubuntu?
<tiyowan> muse...System -> Preferences -> Sound?
<muse> tiyowan: not working, still plays out my laptop speakers even after changing it to the new device
<cordor> muse: system->preferences->sound
<zsquareplusc> Jam3s2001: but you will miss the experience with the live cd if you install that way ;-)
<tiyowan> muse: Google it?
<muse> tiyowan.. seriously?
<Guest34185> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<axscode> hi, where can i find the configfusion config file in ubuntu?
<gofg> What's the name of the package of extra drivers, such as the atheros wireless card driver?
<tiyowan> zsquareplusc: Yeah, the LiveCD blows you away. :-)
<Jam3s2001> zsquareplusc: I've used/installed ubuntu before
<Guest34185> how do I add restricted...  I copy pasted in the terminal and this is wht I got\
<alex_21> Hi, all, I have a firefly server, but I don't know what to use to see the music from the server
<tiyowan> muse: Which device do you want to use and which laptop do you have, again?
<chfwiggum> Guest34185: have u synaptic open-if so close it
<kern> zsquareplusc ive been reading up on maple 11 installation online it says that you should install it with the  -i console option
<alex_21> Firefly is like the share ITunes library option, but on Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<muse> tiyowan: i have an inspiron 1501, i want to use a tascam us-122 for default
<revolution> How can I install XP for dual booting without wiping out my ubuntu instalation
<tiyowan> muse: Right. Hang on.
<tiyowan> revolution: Better to install xp first I think.
<Jack_Sparrow> !brub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brub
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alex_21> Hi, all, I have a firefly server, but I don't know what to use to see the music from the server Firefly is like the share ITunes library option, but on Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> revolution You cant install XP wihtout killing the grub bootloader, but it is easy to fix
<Guest34185> ok its closed
<Lasivian> what program can I use to tether a moto Q smartphone to Ubuntu?
<gofg> This is a stupid question, but where do I set terminal commands to be executed on boot?
<chfwiggum> Guest34185: then repeat both steps, copy paste it in a terminal
<gofg> I'm too lazy to google it
<LjL> !boot > gofg    (gofg, see the private message from ubottu)
<Guest34185> ok did that and now do I update with synaptic?
<jgoguen> I'm getting random kernel panics on Ubuntu Intrepid, 2.6.27-9, caps lock blinks, nothing in the logs, not even Alt+SysRq keys have any effect...how else can I get enough information to either add to or create a bug report for this?
<tiyowan> muse: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<chfwiggum> Guest34185: did both-without error? then open synaptic
<kern> LjL how can i install a .bin file with the -i console option?
<chfwiggum> Guest34185: now search for restricted extras
<LjL> kern: what's the "-i console option"?
<shadow420> kern sudo ./filename.bin
<ribatejo> nite
<ribatejo> any eeepc fans?
<Guest34185> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Guest34185>   got same thing
<gofg> ribatejo: typing from one right now
<kern> oh okay
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Gerinych> i'm trying to run "setup (hd1)" in grub, but it says that it can't mount that partition, what do i do?
<ribatejo> which one? I got the 1000h
<shadow420> kern make sure to make it executable by chmod +x filename.bin
<shadow420> I had to get a new Graphics Card today my old one went bad :(
<ribatejo> Jack-sparrow: yes, I know
<ribatejo> everything is working on mine
<shadow420> ATI Raideon X 1050
<ribatejo> gofg: which one you have?
<J2000_ca> Is there a way to have certain mounts not show up on the desktop automatically? I'm automount volumes through pam_mount that I don't want to show up.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > ribatejo
<ubottu> ribatejo, please see my private message
<shadow420> hey Jack-sparrow
<wes> is there a lock screen in xubuntu?
<jhemann> loading 8.10 for the first time, got an error message on install
<wes> is there a lock screen in xubuntu?
<shadow420> wes don't know for sure because I use gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > wes
<ubottu> wes, please see my private message
<jhemann> intiramfs [     65.344010] ata4: SRST failde (errno=-16)
<hackel> How does Ubuntu figure out which window manager to run, and its arguments?  Is there a default WINDOW_MANAGER variable set somewhere that gnome-wm reads?
<alarond> wes: there's somehting called a Lock Screen Applet, let u know in a min.
<wes> k thanks
<Lasivian> can anyone at least point me to where I can figure out how to tether a phone?
<shadow420> jhemann hmm
<shadow420> lasivian what is you isue
<muse> tiyowan: my network bailed.. did i miss anything?
<shadow420> issue**
<Crshman> Hi all, i just updated my kernel and my software raid arrays disappeared.....along with /proc/mdstat
<Crshman> any ideas?
<Lasivian> shadow420: i'm trying to use a Motorola smartphone for internet via usb
<Lasivian> not sure how to do that on ubuntu
<xat_> if I get the source of the kernel I'm currently using, shouldn't there arleady be a config file that allows the kernel to be ready to build in the exact same state as the already built package?
<xat_> already*
<jhemann> its a fairly new drive SATA drive, one of the WD greenpower models
<shadow420> Lasivian let me take a look around
<chfwiggum> !mp3
<ribatejo> anyhow, you jack-sparrow seems a little nervous :)
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ribatejo>  I just wanted to let you all know that conky shows second processor reading and it's different
<jhemann> it cant' be a jumpers issue
<ribatejo> I mean on the eeepc 1000h
<Lasivian> thanks
<tiyowan> muse: Yeah, um, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<matt____1> I'm looking for the imagemagick dev package
<muse> why can't i tell ubuntu to use an external sound device in firefox..
<matt____1> what is it?
<alarond> wes: right click on a blank spot on a panel, select Add to Panel. a list of applets. choose Lock Scrn from there.
<ribatejo> if it has a second processor  or not i don't know
<ribatejo> and i really don't care
<muse> tiyowan:  i'm running 8.10 / intrepid ibex
<Jack_Sparrow> ribatejo Do you have a Ubuntu Related support question?
<alvin> hay
<ribatejo> no
<matt____1> What is the dev package for imagemagick in ubuntu
<tiyowan> muse: I don't think there's adequate support for it in intrepid yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> ribatejo Please head the factoid I sent on offtopic.. thanks
<shadow420> Lasivian use this command sudo apt-get install wvdial
<alvin> leh knln pa nggak
<tsrk> I'm getting the "ntldr is missing" error and "fixmbl" and "fixboot" didn't solve the problem.
<shadow420> Lasivian wait let me get u the link
<Muskie> whoohoo.
<azfira_> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ribatejo> ok, tx
<muse> tiyowan: really?  it seems to work okay with all of the sound applications .. audacity, etc...
<azfira_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shadow420> Lasivian http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20080718.011644.f5deec0c.en.html
<tiyowan> muse: Take a look. http://pennsylvania.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=927796&page=4
<Muskie> I figured out the cause of all my TV tuner problems
<Lasivian> thanks
<shadow420> np
<Muskie> the tuneer worked fine. it's MythTV that won't scan for channels properly. ugh
<Lasivian> hrrm.. failed to render page
<hackel> tsrk, you need to reinstall GRUB to get rid of the garbage left over from your windows install: grub-install /dev/sda (or whichever drive you are installing to)
<Muskie> so, out goes Muthbuntu and we go back to standard Ubuntu with the manual install of the DVB-T Drivers.
<gofg> Is there any way to easily add a terminal command to be executed at boot?
<muse> tiyowan: i'm not having any trouble playing out or recording in the us-122.. only when trying to let applications like firefox play out of it.. everything else works
<tiyowan> muse: Ah, got you. My bad. Keep looking on the forums.
<tsrk> hackel, I have installed grub and can boot into ubuntu fine (had to reinstall after using fixmbr), will this do something different?
<hackel> gofg: /etc/rc.local
<tsrk> hackel, I'm dual booting btw
<ribatejo> gofg: look at sessions an autostart scripts
<muse> tiyowan: thanks for looking into it
<ribatejo> depending on your desktop version
<hackel> tsrk, no, sounds like it's working fine.  Just delete your windows partition with gparted, resize to your full disk size, and you'll be good to go.
<tiyowan> muse: np.
<mcpancakes> Hey everyone, I'd appreciate some help with a GRUB problem I'm having. In the computer, (hd0,0) is Windows. I've got a USB HDD (I think it gets marked as (hd1,0) with Ubuntu on it. During the Ubuntu install, I noticed that in the final step, under Advanced options, it had some options concerning GRUB. Its default was to install to hd0,0, so I thought that that must be the wise choice. Now I find that the computer can't start unless the USB HDD is
<tsrk> hackel, I need to dual boot...
<tsrk> hackel, I only get this error when trying to boot into windows
<alarond> gofg: or, you could type in crontab -e at the terminal to edit ur scheduled tasks.
<hackel> tsrk, then you should probably head to a windows support network.
<Muskie> !grub | mcpancakes
<ubottu> mcpancakes: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jctheman> i have used synaptic and also the add/remove dialog to install adobe flash yet when i go to tools / add ons in FireFox it does not show up (and i cant load flash sites obviously)
<tiyowan> tsrk: Um...did this NTLDR msg start to show up right after you installed Ubuntu?
<tsrk> hackel, most of their solutions would get rid of grub is what it looks like
<tsrk> tiyowan, no, I erased my recovery partition which I no longer needed, forgetting that I had installed some boot stuff to it
<abouche1> did u backup your grub file?
<jctheman> this never happened to me before  - i have been booting off of this livecd for months
<abouche1> cuz i can send you one
<hackel> tsrk, yeah, windows people very rarely know what they are talking about!  I'm sure if you pay someone, they will help support your proprietary operating system, however.
<zsquareplusc> mcpancakes: grub wants to load /boot/grub/menu.lst  which is located on the usb drive. you need to install grub in a way that this file is on your builting disk, or alternatively use the windows bootloader to load grub on the usb disk
<Muskie> looks like GRUB got installed intot he USB HDD. reinstalling the bootloader should fix things. just make sure it's on HDA1, or better yet, remove the USB HD when installing ubuntu!
<tiyowan> tsrk: I think you'll need to get rid of grub to fix this one. Better to nuke grub, fix this problem, then reinstall grub.
<tsrk> tiyowan, that's what fixmbr from the recovery cd did, but it still didn't fix the error, just "nuked" grub
<abouche1> zsquareplucs thats what you want it to load. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tiyowan> tsrk: Ok hold on.
<tsrk> what is ntldr anyway?
<Muskie> nearly too long; didn't read :P
<zsquareplusc> abouche1: sorry?
<mcpancakes> zsquareplusc: that's what I was thinking was the issue. What does the option during the Ubuntu install (choose which drive to install GRUB to) do?
<ribatejo> tsrk: ntldr is a file needed by winlows ;)
<tsrk> ribatejo, ok, so I just need to reinstall that file?
<tiyowan> tsrk: http://tinyempire.com/notes/ntldrismissing.htm
<ribatejo> you should be able to copy from other puter
<ribatejo> not only that
<ribatejo> maybe
<zsquareplusc> mcpancakes: i think that just selects the bootblock to install to, not the location of the menu file
<Muskie> it's NT's version of grub/menu.lst kinda
<ribatejo> once you reset the mbr
<Logikos> is there a list of ubuntu version numbers and code names ... so that way when i'm reading articals i can match them ? ... figured it would be an easy find in google but i guess not
<tiyowan> tsrk: You need to be a bit careful doing this.
<ribatejo> your windows should come up as normal
<alex_21> Hi, all, I have a firefly server, but I don't know what to use to see the music from the server Firefly is like the share ITunes library option, but on Linux I need a client like Banshee or somehing, and how to use it to listen to daap
<Muskie> logikos: it actually is at the ubuntu wiki
<ribatejo> if not then you can use recovery console from windows
<zsquareplusc> Logikos: names: aplhabet. numbers year/month
<mcpancakes> zsquareplusc: So if I had chosen to install GRUB to the USB drive, and in the BIOS I set boot priority to USB -> Internall HDD, it would show GRUB when the USB is plugged in, and automatically go to Windows when it's not, correct?
<ribatejo> but I would just copy the files needed and reinstall ...if you don't know what you are doing you will loose a lot of time
<ribatejo> believe me..it happened to me :)
<Logikos> Muskie: strange, i been looking, i'll check again, thanks
<jhemann> here's the full text of the message I get when trying to install 8.10. http://paste.ubuntu.com/81683/
<zsquareplusc> mcpancakes: yes, that sounds like it could work :-)
<jhemann> I'm not even sure what it's related to
<abouche1> evolution wont let me setup
<JeremyE> Does anybody know how to set up dual monitors?
<alarond> tsrk: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html    read 6.A. i think u'll find an answer.
<alex_21> Hi, all, I need a good music player to do the following I have a firefly server, but I don't know what to use to see the music from the server Firefly is like the share ITunes library option, but on Linux I need a client like Banshee or somehing, and how to use it to listen to daap
<zsquareplusc> mcpancakes: you can boot into your ubuntu, edit menu.lst to select the install location and run update-grub. then test usb booting
<Timslin> hiya
<tsrk> tiyowan, ribatejo, I found a NTLDR file on my xp recovery CD, should I just copy that over?
<tsrk> and if so, where should it go?
<ribatejo> tsrk: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000465.htm
<zsquareplusc> mcpancakes: if that works, restore the windows mbr
<jhemann> i've used that page before, it helps
<Timslin> my ubuntu hardy is lagginb quite a bit on my server, how do i improve performance?
<ribatejo> tsrk: i would try that
<tiyowan> tsrk: You know what the best thing would be?
<tsrk> tiyowan, what?
<tiyowan> tsrk: Just use testdisk.
<jhemann> trsk, i had a similar problem (I think) a while back trying to install; i'll see if i can find the page I found on ubuntuforums
<tsrk> tiyowan, what's that do?
<tiyowan> tsrk: It's a utility you run off a cd or usb stick.
<emilien> i get grub error 17 when i boot after upgrade any ideas ? google didn't help =(
<ribatejo> tsrk: corruption could be from hardware or software
<tiyowan> tsrk: It'll automatically scan and fix your drive.
<ribatejo> ho w old is the computer?
<tsrk> ribatejo, I don't think there is any corruption
<ribatejo> sometimes HDs go bad
<ribatejo> ok
<tsrk> I just deleted what I shouldn't have
<tsrk> as I said I deleted the recovery partition
<tiyowan> tsrk: It also happens when you have a lot of files on your root drive.
<mcpancakes> zsquareplusc: I'll be sure to do that. I did look into restoring the Windows MBR (uninstalling GRUB in a way), but the weird thing is, in a command prompt window, it says 'fdisk' is not an operable program. I bought this computer from Dell, is it odd that it wouldn't have it, or am I doing something wrong?
<ribatejo> tsrk: missed that
<abouche1> how do i mount an iso
<tiyowan> tsrk: Sometimes the MFT gets pushed around.
<chfwiggum> emilien: u didnt google
<abouche1> in the terminal
<bazhang> !iso | abouche1
<ubottu> abouche1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
 * abouche1 tired
<tsrk> ribatejo, here's all that happened:  Before this whole thing, the grub windows option would take me to another boot menu with windows and recovery, and I would always choose windows.  Then I deleted my recovery partition and of course it couldn't use the windows option in grub because it pointed to the deleted partition, so I changed it to the windows partition, and now I'm getting this error.
<abouche1> thanks i forgot about the mount point
<tiyowan> tsrk: Actually, ignore my earlier advice, the best thing in my opinion would be to run testdisk. It's bundled with many boot recovery packages. And even linux distros. In fact, I used Parted Magic today to recover my partition table. I got a bit carried away with the Create New Partition Table option.
<emilien> chfwiggum: i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 and few others to no avail
<tsrk> tiyowan, isn't testdisk for recovering deleted partitions?
<tiyowan> tsrk: No. It does a lot of other stuff as well.
<abouche1> what is the mount point for the first cd drive
<shovi> Hey guys, If i put Ubuntu on my external USB hard drive, can i use the drive on any computer-- and have internet work etc... Also will grub work? will it be able to know how to load ubuntu?
<tsrk> tiyowan, I looked at it and I don't think it would really help because nothing about the file systems or partitions is messed up
<erbi> how can i restart ubuntu safely and saving all the changes ive done ?
<Lasivian> is sudo any different than su really?
<ribatejo> tsrk: look for hiren's on the net
<tiyowan> tsrk: Up to you. You could try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-727533.html
<erbi> how can i restart ubuntu safely and saving all the changes ive done ? my laptop always hangs at 98% unload at the ubuntu image
<muxx> shovi, you have to configure the computer to boot from USB drive. Your mileage will vary depending on you hardware. Network could work or not.
<mcpancakes> shovi: I think GRUB will show it's normal items (from menu.lst), but if their Windows is not in the same place (hd,wherever,wherever), you couldn't boot into it. Don't quote me on any of this though.
<ribatejo> nite nite
<gofg> Okay so, clicking on a workspace in the bottom right panel (by default) does not do anything. I can see that there is a terminal window there, but clicking on it results in nothing.
<shovi> mcpancakes, well im gonna turn off all other hard drives when i install ubuntu on the external hd... cuz i just wanna be able to choose to boot from usb then load up ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> shovi: better use live cd with persistent home in that case (casper-rw, casper-cow)
<shovi> y?
<alex_21> Hi, all, I need a good music player to do the following I have a firefly server, but I don't know what to use to see the music from the server Firefly is like the share ITunes library option, but on Linux I need a client like Banshee or somehing, and how to use it to listen to daap
<shovi> will the install conform to my current computer?
<tsrk> I'll brb, checking if this works
<gofg> also shift+alt+ctrl+right which is my set keyboard shortcut for switching workspaces, does not switch between workspaces
<high-freq> in root whats the command to run somethin as a user?
<sparr> what is a free virtualization solution (i want to run windows under linux) with usb support?
<__mikem> sparr, virtual box
<zsquareplusc> virtualbox (not -ose)
<E4emacs4> the non-free virtualbox
<kairu0> hey guys
<sparr> E4emacs4: yeah, see the part where i said "free"?
<Paddy_EIRE> sparr, it is free
<E4emacs4> oops sorry :/
<shovi> brb
<E4emacs4> yeah i dont think they charge for it
<zsquareplusc> sparr its free as in beer, just not open source
<kairu0> i'm having trouble enabling a VNC password for a KVM guest. it is ignoring the parameter. anyone have this working?
<Paddy_EIRE> sparr, its non-free as its proprietary
<E4emacs4> im running it now in fact sparr
<sparr> i am well aware of all of that
<Paddy_EIRE> sparr, and price
<zsquareplusc> sparr: qemu
<sparr> zsquareplusc: thanks
<kairu0> sparr: http://www.linux-kvm.com/content/virt-manager-and-usb-device-support
<mcpancakes> zsquareplusc: Did you have any idea for my question a couple minutes ago about FDISK appearing not to be present on the computer?
<Paddy_EIRE> !vbox | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zsquareplusc> mcpancakes: nope. i never manager to rescue a windos system...
<core1> TyRa
<veltsu> it seems I'm destined to whine about my Atheros not working with Ubuntu for the rest of my days. Nothing makes it work
<vald0r> Question: I have just installed ubuntu-server.  But my updates are taking a very long time. Whats the best way to change my default ubuntu mirror in the terminal?
<remission> hello all.. can someone help me with nvidia legacy drivers on ubuntu 8.10?  i am not a complete n00b... and have been looking for answers to my problem for quite some time...  i usually use the 173 legacy drivers and they have worked for me in the past.. if i set them up on a freash install they work but if i update through the update manager the drivers are broken and no longer work
<zsquareplusc> veltsu: there is a ath5k driver in linux-backports-modules that helps for some cards. then there is madwifi and as last escape ndiswrapper
<alex_21> Hi, all, I need a good music player to do the following I have a firefly server, but I don't know what to use to see the music from the server Firefly is like the share ITunes library option, but on Linux I need a client like Banshee or somehing, and how to use it to listen to daap
<Muskie> vlc?
<dnyy> I can hear sound everywhere else, but shell-fm keeps telling me "Couldn't open /dev/audio! Device or resource busy."  How can I go about fixing this?  I've tried restarting shell-fm, didn't work though. :/
<cantor> How can I convert a logical partition to a primary partition without destroying the data on it? I tried it with gparted, but apparently it's not supported.
<remission> i have also tried the 173.14.15 betas from nvidia and they still wont work.
<jhemann> what is the alternate x86 cd?
<jhemann> err.. boot cd
<veltsu> zscuareluc, thanks for helping. I'm using 8.04 so there is no backports-modules? yesterday I tried getting them but just got an error message saying that a package with that name was not found. Madwifi has been tested, oh about a dozen times to no avail.
<alex_21> Anyone ever tried ATunes
<alex_21> ?
<JeremyE> Hey
<JeremyE> How do I get my system's information
<veltsu> zscuareplusc, sorry for mistyping your name :)
<JeremyE> like graphics card and video card
<JeremyE> stuff like that
<JeremyE> what command
<kairu0> cantor, you'll have to back up, image, and restore the partition. i dont think you can convert it
<remission> although i sometimes get the nvidia splash with the 173.14.15 .. compiz will still not work
<exodus> JeremyE> sudo lshw
<fillzero> hi
<emilyg> ok i got a problem, i do not know gnome at all. I have a mount to the datastore in the garage and it works fine (all the kids movies are stored there)  I want the little preview that reflects whats in the file to work for this mounted dir..
<fillzero> could somebody introduce some good forum about program
<cantor> kairu0: I always thought it's just a simple flag that has to be set/unset... well okay, if that's the only solution... thanks though :)
<emilyg> also to add some complexity, its a gutsy machine (dont suggest upgrading, its just not possible)
<fillzero> such as http://www.developerweb.net
<mic1394> Hello, I got a windows text document that I would like to read in ubuntu which has arabic letters but I cant figure out how to let ubuntu read it properly as it shows it as french letters. Though my ubuntu install does read and write arabic
<inaety> Does anyone know how I can find out the "Video Profile" of a video file?
<exodus> In Nautilus got to edit->preferences->preview
<jtaji> emilyg: in the file manager go to edit > preferences, then the Preview tab... you can change it from Local Files Only to Always
<zsquareplusc> mic1394: sounds like the text editor uses the wrong encoding when opening the file
<puleen> Hello all.
<puleen> Quick questions, is it possible to take an ubuntu install and create a ghost image of it?
<CarlFK1> puleen: yes.  even better, use clonezilla
<puleen> I hate having to reinstall each time I want to try a new distro
<CarlFK1> puleen: http://clonezilla.org
<puleen> would be good to just backup my current install and restore whenever I feel like it
<mic1394> zsquareplusc, yeah just similar to how browsers would act, any idea how to change it, though I looked in input methods nothing looks helpful
<exodus> puleen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<kindofabuzz> puleen, i use clonzilla and save to my server via ssh. works great. just reinstalled using the images
<zsquareplusc> puleen: there are live cds to try out things ;-) or virtual pc :-)
<puleen> ok cool
<wesley> does someone know how to use swfextract ?
<zsquareplusc> mic1394: gedit or hat are you using to open the file?
<zsquareplusc> s/hat/what/
<puleen> zsquareplusc: yes, you are correct. I prefer doing the actual installs...don't ask why :)
<CarlFK1> puleen: personally, I would setup a 4 gig partition and install your test to that
<kindofabuzz> clonezilla*
<puleen> CarlFK1: that's not a bad idea!...
<mic1394> zsquareplusc, gedit
<Alposky> hi
<puleen> actually that's a smart idea...why didn't I think of that hah! :(
<puleen> Thanks CarlFK1, kindofabuzz
<CarlFK1> I need for format an external usb drive so that I can write a 5gig file to it from a mac
<kindofabuzz> actually i need to do another clone now that i got it to how i like it
<CarlFK1> i think fat only supports 2 gig, mac doesn't have ext2 drivers...
<Alposky> guys what do u suggest for a 128MB ram celeron 800 xubuntu or fluxbuntu
<zsquareplusc> mic1394: if you use its open dialog, there is an encoding option where can choose one instead of autodetection
<kindofabuzz> Alposky, Chrunchbang Linux, based on Ubuntu 8.10 using Openbox
<kindofabuzz> Crunchbang*
<Alposky> thx
<Alposky> thas for desktop right?
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<mic1394> zsquareplusc, open dialog?
<alex_21> Hi, all, I need a good music player to do the following I have a firefly server, but I don't know what to use to see the music from the server Firefly is like the share ITunes library option, but on Linux I need a client like Banshee or somehing, and how to use it to listen to daap
<Alposky> k thx very much
<kindofabuzz> it's ubuntu 8.10 minimal the WM is Openbox
<zsquareplusc> mic1394: the thing that shows up if you select file->open form gedit's menu
<spartanii117> alex_21: i recomend exaile
<kindofabuzz> aleX-xx, try out Songbird
<leohartx> my HDD space in root folder is eaten up ( my root folder on sda1 and my home folder on sda 5). when i use properties to view, it display only 8.7GB but in Gparted it display 29.75 GB was used. where is my disk space ???
<kindofabuzz> alex_21, try Songbird
<kindofabuzz> based off firefox, can even replae itunes
<alex_21> If I use Amarok, and I've built collection from my home folder, will it duplicate my Music into a foldr like ITunes does? HD space is a priority
<spartanii117> alex_21 no
<zsquareplusc> leohartx: /var/log maybe? you can use "du -s -h /*" to locate the big folders
<mic1394> zsquareplusc, thanks
<remission> hello all.. can someone help me with nvidia legacy drivers on ubuntu 8.10?  i am not a complete n00b... and have been looking for answers to my problem for quite some time...  i usually use the 173 legacy drivers and they have worked for me in the past.. if i set them up on a fresh install they work but if i update through the update manager the drivers are broken and no longer work.
<jgoguen> I'm getting random kernel panics on Ubuntu Intrepid, 2.6.27-9, caps lock blinks, nothing in the logs, not even Alt+SysRq keys have any effect...how else can I get enough information to either add to or create a bug report for this?
<spartanii117> remission: have you tried using Envy-ng?
<JeremyE> Hello, I need some help
<remission> spartan: i have in the past..
<ldg> yeah
<zsquareplusc> jgoguen: last time i saw that, the computer was overheating
<JeremyE> does anybody know whats wrong
<remission> it doesnt work after the updates after a fresh install
<spartanii117> remission, i see
<JeremyE> Radeon X800 ubuntu driver
<JeremyE> if anybody knows of something like this
<JeremyE> could you please speak up?
<remission> i wonder which pakage is breaking it
<jgoguen> zsquareplusc: the machine is fairly cool when it happens...
<spartanii117> JeremyE, what is the problem?
<exodus> JeremyE> what is the problem? could you describe it so that people might know what you mean by 'does anybody know whats wrong'
<leohartx> zsquareplusc : the result look like result from disk usage analyze
<zsquareplusc> jgoguen: memtest86+ run?
<jgoguen> zsquareplusc: successfully
<JeremyE> well
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<JeremyE> sorry, ljl
<puleen> CarlFK1: Clonezilla looks pretty promising...thanks mate!
<Muskie> also, jeremy.. you really haven't given us much to go on
<leohartx> zsquareplusc : and var/log only contain less than 100mb ( when i select all files and folder)
<jhemann> i accidentally the whole install
<zsquareplusc> leohartx: so your partition is 20 something gigs but only formated to use 8 gigs? or is it just filled up?
<danopia> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mcorbettsr> need some noob help
<CarlFK1> puleen: I used to use ghost.  cz isn't as slick as ghost, but I 'think' it does more
<Muskie> mcor: justa ask the question
<zsquareplusc> jhemann: you accidentally did what?
<ddski16> anyone using irssi??
<leohartx> zsquareplusc : no, i format 51GB for sda1 when i installed my ubuntu
<puleen> I like the fact that they have a server version which I can deploy on my server and use it to image/restore all three of my machines
<CarlFK1> puleen: you use ghost - if I image a 20gig ntfs that only has 6gig used, can I restore it to a 10gig drive?
<remission> spartanii117:  i have also tryed to reinstall after the kernel updates and it still wont work
<puleen> nah I've never used ghost
<CarlFK1> doh
<puleen> I used to do things old school way.....and almost never reinstalled unless there a GOOD reason
<leohartx> zsquareplusc : there're only 22.1 GB left
<ddski16> how do you switch to the network window in irssi?
<puleen> CarlFK1: to answer your question I dont think you can, because ghost as far as I can recall ghosts the entire drive (unused space included)
<puleen> But I could be wrong.
<Muskie> JeremyE, you still here? what's your problem?
<jhemann> zsquareplusc, well actually what i'm getting is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/81683/
<mcorbettsr> I am trying to install webmin from a cdrom with a .deb file and have never done an install from cd i figured out most of the command line but i am not sure which directory to put
<Muskie> oh great.
<leohartx> my HDD space in root folder is eaten up!!! ( my root folder on sda1 and my home folder on sda 5). when i use properties to view, it display only 8.7GB but in Gparted it display 29.75 GB was used. where is my disk space ???
<JeremyE> OK
<Muskie> now I have to translate everything for Artoo.. I'm probably the only one here who knows fluent astromech
<JeremyE> I'm on
<JeremyE> my problem is that I want the ATI-RadeonX800 driver for ubuntu, how do I get it and install it?
<Muskie> ....
<shadow420> remisson what is you issue
<Muskie> !ati | JeremyE
<ubottu> JeremyE: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhemann> oh zsquareplusc, and i'm trying to install 8.10 on an asus A7N8X-E deluxe mobo and a 500GB WD SATA drive
<GlibC> Hey!
<leohartx> my HDD space in root folder is eaten up ( my root folder on sda1 and my home folder on sda 5). when i use properties to view all files and folders in root ( except /home folder), it display only 8.7GB but in Gparted it display 29.75 GB was used. where is my disk space ???
<mcorbettsr> I am trying to install webmin from a cdrom with a .deb file and have never done an install from cd i figured out most of the command line but i am not sure which directory to put
<Muskie> hell, when you installed ubuntu, there should be a big thing at the top of your menubar that basicaly says "hey, do you want to install the proper drivers for your video card? click here!"
<mcorbettsr> the only file on the cd is the .deb file
<Muskie> no dang clue, mcorbettsr. perhaps set the CD as a source for packages and just apt-get install?
<alex_21> Where do I get songbird from the repositories? I need to do it via cli
<Muskie> or you could use synaptic
<mcorbettsr> i got it to read the cd but it just wants to tell it where to put it
<shadow420> JermeyE I used the same feature when I installed ubuntu 8.04 with my old graphics card
<spartanii117> mcorbettsr, you should be able to install it with the command sudo dpkg -I /media/cdrom0/*
<alex_21> And does songbird work with IPods
<alex_21> ?
<Muskie> mcor: and you can't get this through the net with apt-get why? :P
<mcorbettsr> is the etc folder basically the same as the program files folder in windows?
<Muskie> pretty much, mcorbettsr
<spartanii117> mcorbettsr, no, /bin is the programfiles equivalent
<mcorbettsr> because everything warns about using webmin from apt-get using root and the version of webmin that i burned to cd does not require root priv
<alex_21> Where do I get songbird from the repositories? I need to do it via cli
<Muskie> is there a particular reason you need to install it off a cd? apt-get install webmin will prety much clear everything up
<shadow420> mcorbettsr yeah but becareful of what you mess around in there you could f**k up you ubuntu install in a heat beat
<shadow420> heartbeat**
<TecROc> how do i setup a ftp on my ubuntu box ?
<Muskie> !ftp | TecR0c
<ubottu> TecR0c: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<shadow420> TechROc | !FTP
<GlibC> Hello, I'd like to get my hands on programming with GlibC so I have installed the libglib-dev package ans tried to compile a simple .c file containing #include <glib.h>. gcc issues an error complaining about glib.h not found. Do I need to do configure anything to use glib in my programs?
<mcorbettsr> apparently that is how i learn this shadow f it up then figure out what was wrong and try again :)
<GlibC> ans ==>and
<TecROc> how do i setup in the terminal ? because i am currently sshing to my box ?
<shadow420> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<jhemann> @zsquareplusc actually nevermind on that, i think it was a hardware issue. I stood my box upright and got it to load 8.04; retrying 8.10
<Zoffix> If I want to "image" the current state of my install, sort of like a backup, so then later instead of reinstalling everything I would be able to just restore the image.. what app could do that?
<Muskie> there you go, mcorbettsr. webmin doesen't even work right. :P
<hololight> does anyone know if pulse audio has problems running on old hardware (pIII 500mhz 256 Ram)??
<shadow420> '!webmin |mcorbettsr
<shadow420> '!webmin | mcorbettsr
<spartanii117> TecROc, sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<Timslin> hiya
<alex_21> Where do I get songbird from the repositories? I need to do it via cli
<jhemann> actually, shout'em out, how are your mobo's secured to your cases. i used to have some plastic pegs that it latched onto but those broke, and now i'm using these screws and it just sorta hangs there without any nuts to attach.
<TecROc> spartanii117 i am currently shhing to my box but i want to setup ftp so i can transfer files to there
<Timslin> my remote desktop stopped responding, was in the middle of raring and uploading to RS and everything has stopped. I'm using Ubuntu, what can i do?
<jtaji> TecR0c: you can just use sftp, it's part of the ssh server
<GlibC> TecROc: you can use SCP to do that. You should be able to do that.
<kindofabuzz> Why does Superman stop bullets with his chest, but ducks when you throw a revolver at him?
<spartanii117> TecR0c, you can use scp instead, it is more secure and already installed, the syntax is "scp file user@host:destination
<jhemann> ...because he's faster than a speeding bullet, but his speed is undefined relative to a pistol?
<shadow420> !songbird | alex_21
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<mcorbettsr> we had it up and running two days ago but had to switch to other server hw and this time i want to learn to install it myself
<Muskie> kindofabuzz: cause superman is a dick. www.superdickery.com and I apologise for using apparently rude words. :P
<Timslin> anybody?
<Lasivian> has anyone tried to setup wvdial and a usb connection to a mobile phone?
<kindofabuzz> sorry i didn't even mean to post that here
<Muskie> rofl
<Lasivian> I can't seem to get it working
<Zoffix> Hmr, I think the method with creating a tar of / seems quite simple.
<grendal_prime> is there a plugin for nautilas that will allow you to setup nfs connectinons righ in the file browser?
<_Zeus_> Muskie: Do i want to know what that link points to?
<kindofabuzz> grendal_prime, i doubt it, nfs is very easy to set up though
<TecROc> spartanii117 what if i want to get files off a windows box to a linux box ?
<JeremyE> One more question, when I turn on the computer
<spartanii117> TecR0c, winscp
<JeremyE> it tells me that I'm running in low graphics mode
<kindofabuzz> grendal_prime, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<TecROc> spartanii117 thanks.
<TecROc> is there anything i have to setup on my linux box for it to work ?
<spartanii117> TecR0c, no problem
<alex_21> Where do I get songbird from the repositories? I need to do it via cli
<JeremyE> it gives me one error that says, running in low graphics mode, and a second that says to reconfigure hardware, restore to default, or continue in low
<JeremyE> what is my problem?
<mcorbettsr> exit
<spartanii117> alex_21 if we knew we would tell you, swersc google
<_Zeus_> alex_21: sudo apt-get install songbird?
<leohartx> my HDD space in root folder is eaten up ( my root folder on sda1 and my home folder on sda 5). when i use properties to view all files and folders in root ( except /home folder), it display only 8.7GB but in Gparted it display 29.75 GB was used. where is my disk space ???
<shadow420> Jermemy u probly installed the worng driver for your card
<TecROc> spartanii117 do i have to open up any ports or start any services ?
<shadow420> JeremyE u probly installed the worng driver for your card
<JeremyE> ok
<alex_21> No, apt-get doesn't work
<shubbar> i couldn't get nvidia drivers to work
<_Zeus_> alex_21: would you like to post an error, or should i diagnose it telapathetically?
<spartanii117> TecR0c, no, it's the same port and service as your ssh
<shadow420> JeremyE what is your card name and model
<TecROc> ok
<JeremyE> Radeon X800
<shubbar> in Hardware Drivers 177 are activated but not in use
<DvaPlusDva> karas@karas-laptop:~/Музыка$ sudo rm /Баста-Нагано
<DvaPlusDva> rm: невозможно удалить `/Баста-Нагано': No such file or directory
<DvaPlusDva> help me
<shadow420> hmm the Hardware driver should of kicked to install restricted drivers
<_Zeus_> !ru | DvaPlusDva
<ubottu> DvaPlusDva: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<alex_21> <Zeus_> It won't find it in the repositories
<TecROc> spartanii117 thanks :) worked like a dream.
<alex_21> <_Zeus_> It won't find it in the repositories
<_Zeus_> alex_21: please post the output of sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install songbird
<shadow420> JeremyE because I own a ATI Radeon X 1050
<spartanii117> TecR0c, yeah, i have all my room mates use it
<hackel> leohartx, run baobab
<shadow420> !find songbird
<ubottu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=songbird&mode=&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<_Zeus_> !paste | alex_21
<ubottu> alex_21: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<leohartx> hackel : what do u mean ?
<ddski16> i cant get elisa to play DVDs.. any suggestions?
<TecROc> spartanii117 are you at uni ?
<hackel> leohartx, it's a gnome-utils program to show what files are using up your disk space.
<ahmednur> hiiii
<leohartx> hackel :ah, it's disk usage analyze
<ahmednur> jaa
<ZMR_> hi all
<ahmednur> ok
<exodus> udo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" <enter> "sudo aticonfig --initial" <enter> "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" <enter> (notice that is Xv not xv x is caps) startx
<ahmednur> so i have quotion
<ZMR_> how can I use IDE disks with SATA disks at the same time?
<ahmednur> how i get paltk in ubuntu
<_Zeus_> ZMR_: if your mobo can do it, you should have no problem
<Dracie> hi, is there a way to make window decorations with compiz have blurred transparencies like vista has?
<leohartx> hackel : in root folder (/) it display 100% was used, but i mouted my /home on other partition
<alex_21> It just says e: could not find package songbird
<ZMR_> _Zeus_, the mobo can, but the thing is, the sata disk takes the place of the 2nd ide disk
<hackel> leohartx, it will scan whatever you want based on the mount point, it doesn't care which partition it's on.
<leohartx> hackel : arrange by size, it's display biggest folder is home with 44.7 GB
<hackel> leohartx, right, that is to be expected.  It's just a convenient tool to explore your drive to see if there's some file taking up the space that you didn't find on your own.
<leohartx> hackel : but it's on another partition, not on my root partiton, biggest folder in my root partition is usr with 3.5 GB
<leohartx> hackel : but when i use properties to view size of all file and folder in root ( except /home ) it display 8.7 GB
<exodus> leohartx> read above about 'it doesn't care which partition it's on'
<alex_21> Hi, I can't install songbird from cli. It just says e: could not find package songbird
<leohartx> hackel : however, when i use Gparted or just view from status bar in root folder, it display there are 29.75 GB was used
<exodus> alex_21> what command are you using?
<zsquareplusc> alex_21: i think its a firefox addon
<hackel> leohartx, maybe there are some hidden files or folders you're not finding in nautilus.  That's what baobab is meant to help you discover.
<leohartx> hakel : where is my 20 GB ?
<leohartx> hackel : baobab didn't work too
<exodus> alex_21> why not just download the .deb?
<leohartx> hackel : btw, i used show hidden files and folders in nautilus
<arvind_khadri> hi, execpt a few kernels installed here, the rest of them are drpping into a busybox, how do i get out of it?
<veltsu> anyone used ndiswrapper? I tried, but just got a bunch of errors about "too few arguments" etc. Any ideas?
<zsquareplusc> leohartx: maybe you can !pastebin the output of df -h ?
<Emphastala> god... trying to get mod_rewrite to work with apache2 on ubuntu is totally brain and fucked.
<RequinB4> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<glick> excuse me im trying to install the packages i need to compile kernels and stuff, and according the the ubntu community webstie /Kernel/Compile it says i have to install linux-kernel-devel, but then it says that it cant find such a package
<Dracie> veltsu - use the GUI that ubuntu provides
<Dracie> works good
<leohartx> hackel : my problem is about root partition ( i mean sda 1)
<exodus> !language | Emphastala
<ubottu> Emphastala: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hackel> leohartx, I'm not sure what to tell you...  baobab has always worked fine for me.
<veltsu> Dracie, how can I access the GUI for ndiswrapper?
<Dracie> if you installed it, it is in system -> administration -> windows drivers
<Dracie> something like that
<RequinB4> veltsu: focus on what card you have not how to use ndiswrapper.  what card do you have
<Dracie> yeah better idea
<leohartx> zsquareplusc: here : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/81707/
<alex_21> <exodus> I will, but then how do I install it via cli?
<hackel> leohartx, ;if you chose "scan filesystem", then what is the difference between the size of / and /home?  And are sda1 (/) and sda5 (/home) the only partitions mounted?
<arvind_khadri> hi, execpt a few kernels installed here, the rest of them are drpping into a busybox, how do i get out of it?
<veltsu> RequinB4, I have an Atheros 5BMB5. Tried just about every method I've found in the past few weeks but nothing has worked
<leohartx> hackel : i did it
<abdoullah> how do i manually run dpkg
<RequinB4> veltsu: output of lspci | grep Network ?
<zsquareplusc> leohartx: according to this your / has 29GB with 20GB free. and you are wondering what is using around 9GB on it?
<leohartx> hackel : / used 100% and home 87.8%
<exodus> alex_21> just download it form here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird click on it, open with GDebi
<hackel> leohartx, in GB, not percentage.
<leohartx> zsquareplusc: no, my sda1 is 51 GB
<abdoullah> does any one know how to manually run dpkg
<kidbuntu> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<leohartx> zsquareplusc : but i used only 8.7 GB
<zsquareplusc> leohartx: yes, you're right
<RequinB4> abdoullah: waht are you trying to do
<giganto> umm, has anyone got pulseaudio to successfully work with skype?? I have problems with my mic input
<leohartx> hackel : root is 51 GB, and home is 44.7GB
<arvind_khadri> !busybox > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<baddog> hello, where can I find rc.conf (or equivalent) in Ubuntu?
<JeremyE> I screwed up some programs on my ubuntu
<leohartx> hackel : please remember that my /home is on other partition
<JeremyE> and I need a way to just revert back to yesterday or something
<veltsu> RequinB4, nothing at all
<JeremyE> so that it's the same it was before
<JeremyE> is ther any way to do that
<passive> Hi can anyone help me with that ? http://pastebin.com/d38f72529 I had MonoDevelop 2 alpha working perfectly fine after updating to 8.1 i can't get it working ?
<abdoullah> RequinB4:well i get this message saying that i need to manually run dpkg when i try to do an update
<RequinB4> veltsu: ok, nevermind, just lspci  then and look for the line with your wireless card and past it here
<kidbuntu> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hackel> leohartx, yes I know, that really makes no difference.
<RequinB4> abdoullah: might want to pastebin the error and what you were trying to do when you got it
<n2diy> I just burnt an Xubuntu CD, can I verify it without rebooting?
<exodus> JeremyE> what is messed up with your system and/or programs?
<RequinB4> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JeremyE> The video drivers are all messed up
<abdoullah> RequinB4: how do i get to paste bin i forgot
<alex_21> How  do you install a .deb file with cli?
<JeremyE> I can't revert to before it happened
<jmod> !tether
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tether
<jmod> !tethering
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tethering
<RequinB4> !paste | abdoullah
<ubottu> abdoullah: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hackel> leohartx, my suggestion remains, to search all your folders in baobab (except for /home, because it's on another partition), and figure out what is using up 29G/51G on that partition.
<jmod> !g1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g1
<exodus> JeremyE> did you take a look at some of the links that were posted... especially the one from !ati
<veltsu> RequinB4, here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81709/
<RequinB4> !msgthebot | jmod
<ubottu> jmod: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<JeremyE> No, I just need to revert back
<n2diy> aLex_21, dpkg
<exodus> !ati | JeremyE
<ubottu> JeremyE: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jmod> sorry all
<alex_21> How  do you install a .deb file with cli? DPKG --configure package_name.deb?
<adante_> hi, what service is responsible for allowing my windows box to resolve my linux host to an ip address?
<JeremyE> OK, I installed ubuntu 8.10 with Wubi from a windows XP system and am wondering what will happen if I just re-install wubi, will I lose all my settings, files, stuf like that?
<adante_> on the local lan?
<kairu0> i'm having trouble enabling a VNC password for a KVM guest. it is ignoring the parameter. anyone have this working?
<adante_> because at hte moment it is resolving incorrectly
<kairu0> alex_21, dpkg -i
<n2diy> aLex_21, dpkg
<n2diy> I just burnt an Xubuntu CD, can I verify it without rebooting?
<RequinB4> veltsu: you should be able to go to system - admin - restricted driver manager and install them
<leohartx>  hackel : aren't them displayed all in size column ?
<abdoullah> RequinB4: i pasted it now what do i do give you the address
<RequinB4> abdoullah just paste the url here
<leohartx> hackel : and in properties ?
<abdoullah> RequinB4:http://paste.ubuntu.com/81711/
<veltsu> RequinB4, the "restricted driver man" is probably in 8.10, right? I'm using 8.04, which, if I'm not mistaken has the same thing at "Sys->Admin->Harware drivers"?
<RequinB4> veltsu: yes
<RequinB4> adboullah: run 'dpkg --configure -a' without the '
<abdoullah> RequinB4:yes
<leboy> hy
<exodus> alex_21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81713/
<RequinB4> abdoullah: ? run that in applications - acessories - terminal
<jhemann> i've got 500 GB to play around with, someone want to recommend a partition scheme?
<veltsu> RequinB4, the support for Atheros wireless is enabled, but I still don't see any networks. I should say that I first installed 7.10, and the wireless worked with the proprietary drivers. Then updated to 8.04 and the wireless isn't working anymore
<Seven_Six_Two> I have 8.10 on 2 machines (3 hours apart). ports are forwarded for ssh and vnc. I have root on both machines but another user is logged in(and absent) and I want to start a vnc session through ssh but on his session. Can this be done?
<abdoullah> RequinB4: it gives me another message
<hackel> leohartx, yes, if you add up all the "size" column values in baobab, they should add up to / (29G + size of /home)
<RequinB4> abdoullah paste that
<ihcus> hello guys can any one of you please help me in connecting to a remote user through the internet
<exodus> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<n2diy> jhemann, 5g for Ubuntu, and have fun with the rest of it.
<abdoullah> RequinB4:http://paste.ubuntu.com/81714/
<Guest25130> putty tray rocks!
<alex_21> Now how do I start songbird?
<Seven_Six_Two> in exodus, I am using ssh. I don't want to tunnel in to a new session, I want to hijack the existing one.
<jhemann> i meant, like, separate /home or /var and /usr
<RequinB4> abdoullah: put 'sudo ' in front of the above command
<RequinB4> then type in your pw
<glick> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<abdoullah> ok
<glick> when i try to install linux-kernel-devel it doent work
<ihcus> hello guys please tell me how to connect to remote user through internet using vinagre in ibex
<leohartx> hackel : well, there is nothing bigger than usr folder with 3.5 GB disk space usage
<exodus> Seven_Six_Two> wasn't for you, was for ihcus. my bad :)
<n2diy> jhemann, Then you'll have to manually partition, check the forums, or google.
<Seven_Six_Two> ihcus, forward port 5900 on both machines
<jhemann> hehe, that's wher
<ihcus> yeah i have done that
<pulsewave> is it possible to run gnome and kde at the same time in different tty?
<hackel> leohartx, and the other folders don't add up to 25.5G?
<Seven_Six_Two> and get the server's ip address, then connect to it(as long as the server is running a vnc server)
<Seven_Six_Two> pulsewave, yes
<ihcus> i have checked the option forwarding through 5900
<samhassell> Seven_Six_Two: i read something like this the other day, let me check
<n2diy> pulsewave, I don't think so, only one TTY supports X?
<Seven_Six_Two> pulsewave, you switch to another session, then start another xserver
<leohartx> hackel : yes
<RequinB4> veltsu: ok, i can step by step you through ndiswrapper but ideally you shouldn't need it... consider upgrading to ibex?
<Seven_Six_Two> samhassell, thanks
<n2diy> I just burnt an Xubuntu CD, can I verify it without rebooting?
<abdoullah> RequinB4:I think it worked
<pulsewave> tried that but it says that the servers for display 0 is already busy
<hackel> leohartx, you've got me, then.
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't want to leave vnc running all the time, so I want to start it through ssh on the currently active session
<RequinB4> abdoullah
<RequinB4> good
<veltsu> I'm considering strongly. Actually requinB4, I'l just grab a cd and burn the iso to it and update to Ibex. Hopefully saves me from a lot of hassle. I'll be sure to bother you again once I'm finished with it though. Thanks for your insight :)
<pulsewave> tried gnome-session and /etc/init.d/gdm start nothing is working
<abdoullah> thanks
<RequinB4> veltsu: glad i could help :P
<hackel> leohartx, you could try something like "find / -type d -exec du -hs '{}' \; | grep G" to find all directories over 1GB.
<Seven_Six_Two> pulsewave, what happens if you type startx
<RequinB4> veltsu: though you know you can upgrade from the server without a cd
<zsquareplusc> Seven_Six_Two: vncserver can be used to start your own session. so you dont need to steal an other users screen
<veltsu> oh, that's even better
<alex_21> Thanks all
<RequinB4> !upgrade | veltsu
<ubottu> veltsu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ihcus> seven_six_two : please help me ...i have to remote fix a problem on a friends laptop
<Seven_Six_Two> zsquareplusc, thanks. I want to be able to though. It's my box.
<justin_> hey i just go a sub-woofer for my sound system how can i get it so i plug it into one of the jacks in the back of my soundcard and it will play all the lows
<Seven_Six_Two> zsquareplusc, others have access to it, but it's mine.
<leohartx> hackel : oh, that command list all files, and some file are not accesable
<Seven_Six_Two> ihcus, what error do you get?
<zsquareplusc> Seven_Six_Two: even if its your box, it's not nice to look at the screen of an other person
<alex_21> remote fixing can be done with ssh
<hackel> leohartx, log in as root then.
<zsquareplusc> Seven_Six_Two: but with x0rfb you should be able..
<AlfredHitchcock> hhh
<leohartx> hackel : is it ok if i use su ?
<Seven_Six_Two> zsquareplusc, I know. I'm not monitoring. I don't want to start another session
<hackel> leohartx, yep
<leohartx> hackel : instead of re-login\
<Seven_Six_Two> zsquareplusc, thanks. I'll look in to that
<samhassell> Seven_Six_Two: its old and has some stuff you probably already know but: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<alex_21> You can ssh tunnel, wahich is the easiest
<Seven_Six_Two> samhassell, yeah, but don't you have to be at that machine to start it?
<zsquareplusc> Seven_Six_Two: x11vnc should work too, that is apt-gettable
<ihcus> seven _ six_ two : all i  get is a black screen thats it !
<Seven_Six_Two> oh wait. I can run it on that machine and export the gui here?
<leohartx> hackel : ubuntu is defferent from fedora, there is no step create root password, so do u know what is root default accout
<samhassell> Seven_Six_Two: maybe it runs as a daemon?
<samhassell> yeah i think thats the idea
<veltsu> wow, there's quite a lot of updates to install when updating from Hardy to Ibex
<hackel> leohartx, just use "sudo" before the command.  (fyi you can also use sudo to set a root pw... "sudo passwd")
<RequinB4> veltsu: yay for progress! :P
<Seven_Six_Two> possibly. I've never used it that way. I've got some googling to do I guess. Can "root" chown a proc?
<Guest_94> hi
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<n2diy> I just burnt an Xubuntu CD, can I verify it without rebooting?
<dragoon> can someone help me with mhddfs?
<veltsu> I'm really glad I came to the office to fix this issue. Downloading all those packages would have taken the rest of the year at home. Thank you again RequinB4
<RequinB4> veltsu: np
<Seven_Six_Two> change the owner of a process to the other person running the x-session?
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > leohartx
<ubottu> leohartx, please see my private message
<samhassell> Seven_Six_Two: hrm, let me try
<leohartx> hackel : i've used baobab again but uncheck sda5 ( my /home folder) in baobab preference and it display 6.2 GB was used in /
<Guest_94> i installed ubuntu to my vista laptop in order to learn to use linux. i used wubi. but now i cna't enter ubuntu anymore as there's no more space on the linux fule system. i can't even log in. It says GDM or so can't write ....
<pieces> can someone please help me to get ubuntu out of low graphics mode...
<Guest_94> What can i do?
<RequinB4> pieces: is there anything in system - admin - restricted drivers manager
<Jack_Sparrow> veltsu did you use aptoncd or some other
<hackel> leohartx, that is bizarre.  Either both baobab and nautlius are wrong, or du/gparted is wrong.  I'm not sure to be honest.  You might need to run an fsck.
<Lasivian> has anyone tried to setup wvdial and a usb connection to a mobile phone?
<veltsu> Jack Sparrow, what do you mean?
<pieces> RequinB4 there is no restricted drivers manager
<n2diy> Guess I got to reboot, goodbye uptime. :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > Guest_94
<ubottu> Guest_94, please see my private message
<RequinB4> pieces: hardware?  What version of ubuntu are you running
<ihcus> seven_six_two: all i get is connection to host was closed :5900
<Lasivian> n2diy: boot it in another machine
<RequinB4> pieces: hardware drivers
<Guest_94> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> ok I figured out how to switch to the user that I need to hijack
<Logikos> is it possible to make the bottom button bar multi line, so i can have more than 1 row of buttons? - if so how please ?
<n2diy> Lasivian, I wish, my other machines are down, but thanks for the reply.
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, hijack?
<RequinB4> Logikos I'm pretty sure you can make a second panel and put it on top of the first one
<Seven_Six_Two> ihcus, is the vnc server listening on that port? are the ports forwarded?
<Guest_94> Jack_Sparrow Sorry, I hadn't seen the message
<Lasivian> n2diy: you could always copy the cd back to the HD
<pieces> 8.10, and I installed the driver from the Applications- add/remove
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<RequinB4> Logikos - right click, add new panel, put it on the same side as the first one, and edit your new panel to your liking
<Seven_Six_Two> bazhang, sortof. it's mine and I have root, but I want to hijack a currently running x-session
<Logikos> RequinB4: i saw somewhere where you can make more pannels, but i'm talking about a double wide pannel so that as the first line gets full it uses the 2nd automaticly rather than makeing the buttons so tiny you cant tell what they are
<leohartx> hackel : it didn't work too ( i ran it on sda1, not on sda5)
<n2diy> Lasivian, and then what?
<linux29694> anyone know how to make the /etc/resolv.conf static upon reboot?
<bazhang> n2diy, what version of ubuntu are you using
<alex_21> Hey, just use an ssh tunnel and then use it to connect via vnc
<dnyy> What's a good app for ripping DVDs, menus and all?
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, no need ever to have 'root'
<n2diy> bazhang, err, umm, aa, 5.10
<temppy> linux29694: you could try chattr -i I think
<RequinB4> dnyy: k9copy, acidrip
<Seven_Six_Two> bazhang, um, ok thanks.
<linux29694> tried that temppy
<bazhang> dnyy, k9copy
<dnyy> RequinB4: which is better in your opinion?
<hackel> leohartx, you should run it from a boot CD, so it can fix any problems.
<RequinB4> Logikos: i'm not sure that's possible in GNOME.  using two panels is just as good
<RequinB4> dnyy: depends on what you're doing
<linux29694> temppy: i get the error: chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<Logikos> RequinB4: k, thanks
<bazhang> n2diy, that is end of life. get a newer version if you want support
<RequinB4> dnyy: try out both
<giganto> Hi all, I've got a problem with skype not being able to use pulseaudio for audio capture. Has anyone fixed that successfully?
<RequinB4> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<dnyy> RequinB4: I would, but my CD drive magically started working, so I'm gonna try and do it as fast as I can so it doesn't stop working before it's done ripping. :p
<pieces> RequinB4: 8.10, and I installed the driver from the Applications- add/remove
<n2diy> bazhang, that's what I'm trying to do, but I want to verify my burns on the way. I have a 6.06 disk here, but it won't install, so I'm hoping upgrading will work?
<bazhang> n2diy, you cannot do the disk integrity check without rebooting, no.
<RequinB4> dnyy: k9copy has more options but is more userintensive, basically
<Seven_Six_Two> alex_21, I'm logged in as the user who started the session
<giganto> ubottu, thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<bazhang> n2diy, you can md5 the iso before burning
<Seven_Six_Two> alex_21, over ssh.
<RequinB4> giganto: ubottu is a bot ^^
<dnyy> RequinB4: I'll try that, then.  Is it possible to rip the menus and special features too?
<RequinB4> dnyy: iirc yes but it depends on your settings and the way the DVD is set up
<linux29694> anyone know how to make the /etc/resolv.conf static upon reboot?
<giganto> RequinB4, opps thanks to u then lol
<n2diy> bazhang, When booting the CD you have the option to verify it, I was hoping to do that, without rebooting?
<dnyy> RequimB4: Alright, thanks. :)
<bazhang> n2diy, of course the answer is no.
<n2diy> bazhang, :( Thanks.
<leohartx> hackel : i'm uploading my printed screen, ill send link for u
<bhasu> can any one tell me how to make my mic detect ??
<n2diy> 73 all
<RequinB4> pieces: you need new video drivers, and i'm not sure what the exact link is on 8.10
<TecROc> what is the comand to find a certain file on your ubuntu box ?/
<bruenig> TecROc: find, locate, which, whereis
<dbe__> TecROc: find
<bruenig> depending of course
<zsquareplusc> Seven_Six_Two: using x11vnc its really easy,just tried it myself :-)
<leohartx> hackel : http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z306/leohartx/Screenshot.png
<man77> is ogmrip a good dvd ripper/encoder?
<linux29694> anyone know how to make the /etc/resolv.conf static upon reboot?
<PATX> how do i get the adobe flash player for firefox?
<Seven_Six_Two> zsquareplusc, I'll give it a shot. thanks
<RequinB4> PATX: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<dbe__> linux29694: Modify the network config I guess.
<Rew> RequinB4: this is pieces, I just switched computers.  Should I uninstall the drivers I have now?
<bhasu> can any one tell me how to make my mic work ??
<RequinB4> Rew: no, if you're lucky there is a menu in system - admin that will do yours for you
<linux29694> dbe_: how do i access the network config, its the vpn settings that keep changing my dns
<Rew> RequinB34: can you elaborate on that more?
<RequinB4> Rew: I don't run 8.10 so i don't know what its called, sorry
<PATX> ﻿RequinB4: er sorry i ma a newb, but how do i do that???
<zsquareplusc> linux29694: if oyu are using intrepid, try system->prefs->network
<RequinB4> PATX, go to system - admin - synaptic package manager, search for flashplugin-nonfree, and check it, apply, etc
<sauvin> What kernel does Intrepid Ibex use on its install CDs/DVDs?
<Rew> RequinB4: ok thanks
<pulsewave> Seven_Six_Two: Server is already active for display 0
<dbe__> linux29694: its /etc/init.d/network in Debian. Perhaps Ubuntu has some scripts that relys on the settings for /etc/resolv.conf for this. I don't know.
<PATX> RequinB4: ok ty
<CaptainMorgan> I'm using DrScheme to acquire packages from their source... it keeps saying that my port 80 tcp is blocked... I have an apache lamp setup so I imagined it's blocked because of that.  I shut down apache via /etc/init.d/apache shutdown, and further I turned off the port at the router level, but still DrScheme can't break through.. any ideas?
<linux29694> dbe__: its all empty there, no dns settings there that keep changing my resolv.conf
<TecROc> the find command does not seem to be able to find anything.
<linux29694> dbe: in addition, there is no setting there for setting dns in intrepid
<dbe__> linux29694: Then I don't know, sorry.
<bruenig> the find command can find anything if it is there
<bruenig> man find
<RequinB4> TecROc: try locate, find is tricky
<linux29694> dbe__: only dhcp
<hackel> leohartx, yes, something is very wrong.  Either baobab is not detecting all the files on your disk, or you have filesystem errors that need to be corrected.  The best way to do this is to use a boot CD, otherwise you can reboot into rescue mode, remount your / as readonly, and fsck from there.
<RequinB4> man find will help you out though
<bruenig> find is not tricky, it requires that you read though which is a bit tricky for this distro
<dbe__> TecROc: Its is, your user perhaps don't have permission to do so?
<truthslave> can get miro to run in kubuntu....... got it going in ubuntu
<sauvin> What kernel does Intrepid Ibex use on its install CDs/DVDs?
<RequinB4> bruenig: requires you to read = tricky for a lot of users :P
<bruenig> truthslave: protip: they are the same
<leohartx> how do i do it ?
<ArCHoNKoG> Question, Has anyone have some wired firefox problems videos wise ?
<leohartx> hackel : how do i ?
<TecROc> dbe__ even if i put sudo at the start. it still can't find the folder/files
<PATX> RequinB4: what do i need to get to play youtube videos?
<TecROc> i did a test where i had a folder called matt under my desktop and i still could not find it with the find command.
<RequinB4> PATX: that package should be enough unless you've manually set a weird plugin setting
<PATX> ok
<PATX> RequinB4: youtube says: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<Seven_Six_Two> pulsewave, sorry, yeah, I just read that. I'm just creating the cfg file
<CaptainMorgan> I'm using DrScheme to acquire packages from their source... it keeps saying that my port 80 tcp is blocked... I have an apache lamp setup so I imagined it's blocked because of that.  I shut down apache via /etc/init.d/apache shutdown, and further I turned off the port at the router level, but still DrScheme can't break through.. any ideas?
<Guest22495> anyone have luck install ubuntu on a dell xps one a2010
<RequinB4> PATX: um, if you're sure flashplugin-nonfree is installed correctly, allow javascript (in edit-preferences or allow youtube in noscript)
<hackel> leohartx, try this: "sudo touch /forcefsck" then reboot, it should check the partition automatically.  then remove the /forcefsck file when you are done.
<PATX> RequinB4: ok ty again
<Guest22495> iit has an intel graphics card and i can only get 800x600 res with vesa setting
<TecROc> hrm, i can't get this find command to work.
<KlrSpz> hey guys, need some help.. i have upgraded to Intrepid (8.10) and now my nVidia drivers don't work.. According to nVidia's README, my card (Go 7300) should be supported, but GDM always says it can't load the nvidia driver... the restricted drivers manager doesn't ever enable the driver either.. any ideas?  http://pastebin.ca/1278498
<Jack_Sparrow> TecROc SHow us the command you are typing in
<okron1k> any network people here wanna try to give me a hand?
<leohartx> hackel : huh ? what is that mean ?
<okron1k> i need help
<Guest22495> can i just edit my xorg to allow for 1280x768?
<PATX> RequinB4: how do i alaw youtube in nosrcipt????
<Jack_Sparrow> okron1k Ask you r question and wait.. if no answer in a couple minutes repeat it or re-phrase it
<RequinB4> PATX: ok... since you're asking me I assume you don't have noscript installed, so that's probably not the problem
<zsquareplusc> hackel: heh, taht works? i was reading tune2fs manpage to find out how to do that. looks like -C 99 should help too
<okron1k> just installed ubuntu 7.10. network manager will not connect to my router. it's wired
<hackel> zsquareplusc, I don't know, actually I've never tried it, but reading /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh it looks like it should work.  I was just searching for an easy way to tell someone how to do it. :)
<TecROc> i am trying to install an eggdrop on my ubuntu box however, i am getting the error. ok, i have ran the ./configure command in the dir however, i get the msg  Eggdrop requires Tcl to compile. If you already have Tcl installed on  this system, and I just wasn't looking in the right place for it, re-ru  ./configure using the --with-tcllib='/path/to/libtcl.so' and  --with-tclinc='/path/to/tcl.h' options.
<RequinB4> PATX: go to applications - acessories - terminal and copy and paste (control + shift + v): sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dukenukem> hello, i am trying to change from windows to ubuntu but i have run into some problems, i wonder if someone can help me out. the problem stems from the fact my cdrom drive is screwed and i cannot boot from cd. i also cannot boot from usb as my bios is too old. (old computer). i wonder if i can install ubuntu from windows, is this possible? please message me privately if you have an idea, thanks in advance.
<RequinB4> PATX: type in your pw (it won't show up)
<PATX> RequinB4: ok
<okron1k> dukenukem install it as an application
<dukenukem> and that will wipe my windows installation and start the ubuntu install process?
<leohartx> hackel : i think i found the problem but cant solve it, here u go : http://paste.ubuntu.com/81724/
<RequinB4> !wubi | dukenukem
<ubottu> dukenukem: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Jack_Sparrow> dukenukem no, it will install it inwindows using a file to simulate a partition
<Guest22495> leohartx: u know anything about video cards
<okron1k> mount the iso using powerISO or another similar program. in the menu you get the option to install as an application. you will be dual booting
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > dukenukem
<ubottu> dukenukem, please see my private message
<PATX> RequinB4: i still get the same msg even after i have done all of that
<dukenukem> requinb4. thanks. i'll give it a shot. thanks everyone. also thanks okron1k, i'll try that if wubi fails.
<hackel> leohartx, hmm, your /var directory is not showing up in baobab?  I think you need to run it as root, I forgot about that part...
<KlrSpz> hey guys, need some help.. i have upgraded to Intrepid (8.10) and now my nVidia drivers don't work.. According to nVidia's README, my card (Go 7300) should be supported, but GDM always says it can't load the nvidia driver... the restricted drivers manager doesn't ever enable the driver either.. any ideas?  http://pastebin.ca/1278498
<Jack_Sparrow> dukenukem wubi is a test drive more than a long term solution
<RequinB4> PATX: That's really odd...
<leohartx> Guest22495 : what do u want ? u occured a problem ?
<temppy> how do I use openjdk java as the java for firefox?
<PATX> RequinB4: yeah i know is there anything else i can do?
<dukenukem> i see. the poweriso. when i install as dual-boot, can i then get rid of windows after that?
<leohartx> hackel : it was showed, but only 1GB
<hackel> leohartx, run "gksu baobab" and see what is using up space in your /var partition.  Are you perhaps running an email server that got out of control or something?
<okron1k> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and i can not connect to my router via wire. any suggestions? new to linux
<PATX> dukenukem: yeah its what i did :)
<RequinB4> PATX: what version of ubuntu are you running
<Guest22495> leohartx: i have a xps one allinone with an intel video card that is using vesa right now but max resolution i see is 800x600
<Guest22495> http://pastebin.ca/1278500
<Guest22495> thats my xorg
<dukenukem> great, thanks.
<RequinB4> okron1k: upgrade is the answer to all your questions, 7.10 is no longer supported
<dietwater> Does anyone by chance know a popular graphic design IRC?
<PATX> RequinB4: 8.04
<hackel> Ubuntu should really have a user-friendly frontend to fsck partitions, with an option that allows the user to schedule a fsck for the root partition at next boot to fix any errors it finds.
<okron1k> RequinB4: 8.10 sorry.. sausage fingers
<TecROc> when i run ./configure does not correctly detect the location of your Tcl library and header file. how can i find out where they are so i can point them in the correct location ?
<KlrSpz> hackel: do "touch /forcefsck" as root
<Guest22495> leohartx: its a  Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<leohartx> Guest22495: what is ur graphic card ?
<leohartx> Guest22495: oh, i see
<hackel> KlrSpz, that is not user friendly (and is also a suggestion I just made to another user a few minutes ago)
<Dr_willis> the most user friendly way would be where a gui is never needed.. :)
<KlrSpz> anyone have any insight to the nvidia drivers in 8.10???? i can't get the nvidia driver working
<Dr_willis> or any other interaction...
<KlrSpz> hackel: eh, this is linux... i guess it's not all meant to be user friendly
<Dr_willis> KlrSpz,  a lot can depend on the specific video card sadly, and the rest of the system. I have 3 nvidia systems where they are working.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_willis> User Friendly = a buzzword that means very little.
<leohartx> Guest22495: did ubuntu identify ur card when u install ubuntu ?
<PATX> RequinB4: should i get 8.10?
<hackel> KlrSpz, Ubuntu is, actually...  And my nvidia drivers have always worked perfectly.
<Dr_willis> bbuzzwords :)
<KlrSpz> Dr_willis: Go 7300; according to their docs it's supported
<RequinB4> PATX: grasping at straws, but 1) restart firefox 2) look for a little s on the bottom right of firefox just in case
<Dr_willis> KlrSpz,  yep.  Theres been issues sadly. I guess i am lucky all 3 of my nvidia systems work.
<Guest22495> leohartx: no had to do safe graphics mode
<CaptainMorgan> useless
<okron1k> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and i can not connect to my router via wire. any suggestions? new to linux
<RequinB4> PATX: that should NOT be necessary and probably won't fix the problem...
<lawnninja> Anyone know how to change the default hot key for vmware from the ctrl alt option it normally uses?
<PATX> RequinB4: i did + there is no S
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<leohartx> hackel : i founded it, it's in backup folder, taken my 23.9 GB
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Dr_willis> lawnninja,  the vmware front end i think as settings for that. Ive not used it in ages.. i tend touse virtualbox now a days
<RequinB4> PATX: have you ever tried to mess with firefox's plugins before?
<hackel> leohartx, what files are so huge?  It should only be backing up essential files there, along with package indexes.
<okron1k> fresh ubuntu 8.10 and i can not connect to my router via wire. any suggestions? new to linux
<ce_NO_1> #surabaya
<leohartx> hackel : i'm not sure, but i think it backup my home folder too
<Logikos> umm i was playing with the panels, and i changed the properties of the bottom panel and told it to go to the left, it did, but none of the buttons are on it now... and right clicking on it wont work, so i cant change it back to bottom.... help? lol
<PATX> RequinB4: i tried installing the adobe flash palyer from the link given on youtube....
<inflex> I have a problem with Ubuntu constantly resetting my Firefox page-print/setup to US-Letter and some other settings (like margins etc)... how the hell can I stop Ubuntu doing this?
<leohartx> hackel : is it ok if i delete all contents in it ?
<lawnninja> Dr_willis not sure where to change it, I've been searching for a while
<inflex> I mean, other than the US and one or two small countries, the rest of the world tends not to use US-Letter :(
<Logikos> aplications | places | systems on top pannel also do nothign when clicking on them...
<shubbar> KlrSpz, did you nvidia .bin file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > inflex
<ubottu> inflex, please see my private message
<shubbar> KlrSpz, try
<KlrSpz> shubbar: no i'm using the nvidia-glx-177 from aptitude
<leohartx> Guest22495: what is ur ubuntu version ?
<RequinB4> PATX: what files are in ~/.mozilla/plugin/ and ~/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<Muskie> sigh
<Guest22495> leohartx: 8.10
<inflex> It's not an upgrade/update/pinning thing
<Muskie> okay. Next big problem
<RequinB4> PATX: those might not be the exact directories
<okron1k> fresh ubuntu 8.10 and i can not connect to my router via wire. any suggestions? new to linux. when i click network manager > auto eth1 it tries to get ip but after 30 seconds or so i get a disconnected message
<Muskie> I'm not getting any audio out of my sound card.. it's installed, it's runnng, but no audio output
<hackel> leohartx, it shouldn't be a problem, though you might want to at least keep one backup copy of the main files there (aptitude.pkgstates.0 dpkg.status.0 group.bak gshadow.bak infodir.bak passwd.bak shadow.bak).
<inflex> Ubuntu just shouldn't be meddling with those setting :(   (btw, language warning?)
<Muskie> it's an NVIDIA AC97.
<PATX> RequinB4: how do i get to those?
<brut-> inflex, check your printer default settings via system -> administration -> printing
<Logikos> please help, i was playing with the pannels in ubuntu 8.04, and told the bottom panel to go to the left edge, it did, but the buttons represeinting the open windows are not on it now, and i cant figure out how to get it back down
<KlrSpz> so i need to use the nvidia binary?????
<node357> when I run zsnes I get a buffer overflow
<leohartx> hackel : geez, when i delete it , it moved to root/.local/share/trash
<leohartx> hackel : how do i delete it ?
<RequinB4> PATX: um, lets make this simple since we're on irc, go to applicaitons - acessories - terminal and give me the output of 'ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/' without the 2 '
<shubbar> KlrSpz, the binary worked with me on 8.04 and for a week on 8.10 but without acceleration - card 6200. You can try.
<leohartx> Guest22495: it's really strange, ubuntu supported intel G31 chipset in default
<inflex> brut-: any idea what actual application that invokes? (running Fluxbox here)
<hackel> leohartx, just delete the files in that directory.  In general I would recommend getting more familiar with the command line tools and not using nautilus, to avoid things like this in the future.
<brut-> inflex, "python /usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py" without the quotes
<inflex> tx
<shubbar> KlrSpz, but i m now stuck in low graphic mode after mixing things up, and cann't figure what went wrong
<inflex> brut-: tx, that worked - except, the amusing thing is that it's A4 :D
<jctheman> i have used synaptic and also the add/remove dialog to install adobe flash yet when i go to tools / add ons in FireFox it does not show up (and i cant load flash sites obviously)
<jctheman> i have used synaptic and also the add/remove dialog to install adobe flash yet when i go to tools / add ons in FireFox it does not show up (and i cant load flash sites obviously)
<FloodBot1> jctheman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest22495> leohartx: its strange i couldnt get my oth os sabayon to even boot the livedvd on it either cause of video card issue
<brut-> inflex, lol, amusing indeed :)
<leohartx> hackel: i cant remove it, those file in /root/.local/share/Trash now
<mshadle> ccan anyone help me with an NFS issue? it has broken on one of my machines since upgrading to intrepid ibex
<jctheman> this never happened to me before  - i have been booting off of this livecd for months
<KlrSpz> shubbar: damnit... how could they release intrepid without getting this flawless???????
<KlrSpz> GROWL
<leohartx> Guest22495: even on livecd ?
<hackel> leohartx, yes, remove them from there.
<Jack_Sparrow> KlrSpz May I have a word please
<KlrSpz> go for it
<okron1k> fresh ubuntu 8.10 and i can not connect to my router via wire. any suggestions? new to linux. when i click network manager > auto eth1 it tries to get ip but after 30 seconds or so i get a disconnected message
<Guest22495> leohartx: xdriver=vesa didnt work for booting sabayon and had to boot in safe graphics mode in ubuntu live cd
<leohartx> hackel : but it's not possible, i did it but nothing work
<temppy> okron1k: have you looked at ifconfig?
<Baba_B00ie> KlrSpz,  there is no such thing as flawless software especially O/S's
<Lasivian> hrm
<okron1k> temppy: i did but it didn't make any sense to me
<KlrSpz> Baba_B00ie: 8.04 was pretty flawless in the graphics area
<okron1k> ifconfig
<Lasivian> I managed to fight my cellphone all the way to connecting as ppp0, but I can;t get it to use that for internet
<brut-> okron1k, having an "eth1" suggests you have 2 ethernet interfaces on your pc..., check to see if you have a 2nd ethernet jack on your pc
<hackel> leohartx, "sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash"
<Lasivian> it shows up in ifconfig, but it doesn't send data over that connection
<okron1k> brut-: i do have 2
<temppy> okron1k: do you have pastebinit installed?
<leohartx> hackel : i did it, but not work
<shubbar> KlrSpz, this is the nature of being always upto date, not always that stable. And these are restricted closed drivers
<hackel> leohartx, What happened?
<Baba_B00ie> i'm running intrepid and it seems 'flawless' to me lol i had more issues with 710 and 804
<scott97283429871> I need help with my video driver.  anybody experienced with ati radeon?
<brut-> okron1k, then you're probably plugged into the wrong ethernet card, or your don't have dhcp from your router
<okron1k> temppy: i am not sure. how can i check? its fresh 8.10 i havent touched or changed anything.
<brut-> it did the same thing to me
<leohartx> hackel : i'm trying to use sudo nautilus /root/.local/share/Trash to access the trash and delete them
<leohartx> hackel : i'm using shift + delete now
<Jack_Sparrow> leohartx NEver sudo Nautilus.. EVER.. gksudo nautilus if you must
<hackel> leohartx, use the terminal!
<node357> when I run zsnes I get a buffer overflow, anyone know a fix ?
<temppy> okron1k: hmm, do you have a net connection?
<Baba_B00ie> leohartx,  whats the problem you're having ?
<Lasivian> where do I need to add a new network connection to have ubuntu use it?
<leohartx> hackel : ok, i managed it, it's gone
<RequinB4> leohartx: and even then using nautlius as a root user generally is a recipe for mishap and reinstallation
<leohartx> hackel : ty
<skii69> does anyone know anything about stepmania???
<bazhang> skii69, not here
<Jack_Sparrow> skii69 WOrks here
<okron1k> temppy: i do, im on a windows laptop using the same router right now. also when i boot into windows on the ubuntu pc i can get a connection as well
<leohartx> thank you
<hackel> leohartx, If you never backed up those files yourself you should probably figure out why it did that, or it may happen again.
<skii69> well i can NOT get it to work i don't know why
<skii69> how did u get it to work jack_sparrow???
<rigar> try reinstall
<scott97283429871> anyone experienced with setting up video drivers?
<Bacta> Hi when I turn on desktop effects I lose my title bars around windows. Any ideas?
<bazhang> skii69, explain the exact errors you are getting
<leohartx> hackel : 2 day ago, i installed simple backup config & restore
<Jack_Sparrow> skii69 I dont remember doing anything special..  How did you install it?
<bazhang> skii69, put them in pastebin
<RequinB4> Bacta: open a new window and see if you still get the issue
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang ty.. see you next week
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, bye
<skii69> i will put it in paste bin hold on a sec
<okron1k> temppy: i do, im on a windows laptop using the same router right now. also when i boot into windows on the ubuntu pc i can get a connection as well
<Logikos> please help, i was playing with the pannels in ubuntu 8.04, and told the bottom panel to go to the left edge, it did, but the buttons represeinting the open windows are not on it now, and i cant figure out how to get it back down
<Decepticon_> can someone help me troubleshoot ssh keys. i followed the same procedure on computers A and B, put publickeys into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys (used empty passphrases during ssh-keygen), A cannot log onto B without passwords (ie: its asked for a password), whereas B can log onto A without a password... please help me make A get onto B without passwords. all i know is that on B, there are no *.pub in /etc/ssh/ ... please help!
<Logikos> PLEASE help! i edited the properies of the lower pannel and told it to display to the left, now it, and even most of the top pannel are non functional, i cant open a terminal or do anything, only pidgin is left up running so i can talk, cant even open firefox to google anything cause the link for it is on the pannel!
<Bacta> RequinB4: Nope, same problem
<RequinB4> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Decepticon_> did my message come through in full or was it cut off
<skii69> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81734/
<RequinB4> Logikos: can you right click the panel?
<temppy> okron1k: well, maybe you could pastebin the contents of ifconfig
<skii69> that's the link and everything in my terminal
<Guest22495> leohartx: heres my lspci
<skii69> that i am gett'n when i try to run stepmania
<okron1k> temppy: how do i do that?
<Guest22495> leohartx: http://pastebin.ca/1278515
<temppy> okron1k: but I cant help now, firefox is currently crashing on me
<Decepticon_> did my message come through in full or was it cut off
<Decepticon_> can someone help me troubleshoot ssh keys. i followed the same procedure on computers A and B, put publickeys into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys (used empty passphrases during ssh-keygen), A cannot log onto B without passwords (ie: its asked for a password), whereas B can log onto A without a password... please help me make A get onto B without passwords. all i know is that on B, there are no *.pub in /etc/ssh/ ... please help!
<bazhang> skii69, what instructions did you follow and what version of ubuntu are you using
<leohartx> Guest22495: can u use paste.ubuntu ?
<skii69> the newest version of ubuntu
<bazhang> skii69, I had two questions
<Dr_willis> Decepticon,  I just use the     ssh-copy-id    command to copy the right info from A to B and B to A.. and  i cen ssh in with no password.
<y0315219> how can i update my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10?
<bazhang> !upgrade | y0315219
<ubottu> y0315219: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pulsewave> Seven_Six_Two: so i need to look into configuring xserver?
<Decepticon_> Dr_willis:  please what?
<okron1k> temppy: i cant get to internet on the ubuntu box so i wont be able to pastebin.
<Decepticon_> Dr_willis: what does ssh-copy-id do
<skii69> and i just downloaded stepmania from mania.com/wiki/Downloads
<Dr_willis> Decepticon,  I just use the     ssh-copy-id    command  - check its man pages.. It does.. err.. what you are trying to do manually I guess.. :)
<skii69> then i clicked on linux binary
<jtaji> Decepticon: if the one machine doesn't have public keys, then first run ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Guest22495> leohartx: sorry want me to put it there i always used other site for sabayon
<Decepticon_> Dr_willis: that assumes that i havent done the pubkey copying itno authorized_keys properly, which im prettuy sure i did, sincei  followed the same steps on A and B
<skii69> and did extract it to my desktop
<bazhang> y0315219, please read the link ubottu gave you
<skii69> i did put some song's in where they where do go but stepmania still dosen't work
<jtaji> Decepticon: ssh-copy-id does the pubkey copying into the remote machine's authorized_keys
<skii69> can anyone help me out???
<Dr_willis> Decepticon,  oh yea... what jtaji  said... I just gen keys on one, copy it to the other with that command.. ssh to other box then make keys there also.. -   Im not sure what all you ahve done.. but it took me all of 3 min to get where i can ssh from any box on my lan to any other box on the lan with no passwords
<bazhang> skii69, I was helping you.
<Decepticon_> jtaji: which ssh-keygen command am i supposed to use, everyone keeps saying different things, some say ssh-keygen -d, some say ssh-keygen -t rsa, some say ssh-keygen -t dsa... which one is the one i need and why
<bazhang> skii69, you need to be patient.
<Dr_willis> Decepticon,  not sure how Secure that all is now.. but  im on a home lan.
<Decepticon_> Dr_willis:  i did ALL THAT ARELQASRUY
<Decepticon_> sorry
<Decepticon_> i did all that already,
<skii69> i am
<skii69> now what r ur ?'s\
<Dr_willis> Decepticon,  i guess you missed somthing then.
<Decepticon_> Dr_willis: i CORRECTLY copied A's pubkeys into B's authorized_keys file, and vice versa, so i DONT understand what IS MISSING
<Tyrath_> does anyone here use pine?
<Decepticon_> what the hell is missing please tell me
<Decepticon_> ive been dealing with this headache for over a week now
<Decepticon_> nobody seems to know
<jrib> !ask | Tyrath_
<ubottu> Tyrath_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_willis> Decepticon,  i just use the ssh-keygen command, with no options.    I guess if you want to be more paranoid use others..  Could be the modes on the keyfiles.. ssh has a -vvvv type ververy very very verbose logging feature that may give a clue
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ check permissions of ~/.ssh on the box where the login fails
<jtaji> Decepticon: I don't think -d is a valid option... as for RSA vs DSA it doesn't matter
<skii69> bazhang: did u read the pastebin???
<Decepticon_> Dr_willis: thats what i did originalyl
<Tyrath_> ok, does anyone here know how to set up a printer for pine?
<okron1k> fresh ubuntu 8.10 and i can not connect to my router via wire. any suggestions? new to linux. when i click network manager > auto eth1 it tries to get ip but after 30 seconds or so i get a disconnected message
<Decepticon_> Dr_willis: and i still got asked for passswords when trying to login from A onto B
<jtaji> Decepticon: rsa is default if not using -t
<Tyrath_> going to .pinerc and simply entering my printer name next to printer= doesn't seem to cut it
<bazhang> skii69, yes I did. please answer my other question<----what instructions did you follow
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: everything is either -rw-r--r-- or -rw-------
<skii69> got them from the net
<Tyrath_> - which is bizarre considering that's all I pretty much needed to do for vim to get it printing
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon world readabulity of some files is disliked by sshd and it will ignore your files
<Lasivian> okron1k: does ytour router have dhcp turned on?
<Tyrath_> jrib: do you use pine/alpine?
<jrib> Tyrath_: nope
<Tyrath_> :(
<okron1k> Lasivian: i'd assume so as i have a connection everywhere else. i will double check
<Tyrath_> ok, no one knows so I'll resume googling
<Tyrath_> thanks anyhow
<Decepticon_> jtaji: it doesnt matter, ive tried ssh-kegen -t rsa and dsa and ssh-keygen -d and plain ssh-keygen, if i do the same commands on both machines, still only B can log onto A without being assked for a password, whereas A is asked for a password when trying to get onto B, whats the use of keys if i have to type a password
<Guest22495> can someone help me with my videocard have to boot as vesa in safe graphics mode
<Lasivian> okron1k: traffic/connection lights?
<Guest22495> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81735/plain/ here my lspci
<Decepticon_> so you see why im frustrated with this POS machinawefjkaf
<scott97283429871> can someone give me a hand with my video driver
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ also did you try to install the same public key on both? and are you using ssh -i or ssh-agent to handle the private key?
<okron1k> Lasivian: there are. mainly because of the computer im using now
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: i dont want to deal with ssh-agent faggotry
<eseven73> O.o
<jrib> !language | Decepticon_
<ubottu> Decepticon_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sparr> wish me luck with a partial upgrade to jaunty
<Decepticon_> sorry
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: im not following you on ssh -i
<skii69> bazhang: go here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13872 that's what i did to install stepmania and it still doesn't work
<skii69> i don't know what i'm do'n wrong
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: i dont kow what you mean by installing same public key
<skii69> i am new with use'n linux i have used it for only about 3 to 4 week's
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ so you installed the public key on the remote machine. now you have to tell the client to use the corresponding private key
<Cyco2oo4> I have been using it for 2 hours now
<RequinB4> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Cyco2oo4> It's nice to get away from Windows, I like Ubuntu
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: i followed http://www.sshkeychain.org/mirrors/SSH-with-Keys-HOWTO/ word for word
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ with installing i mean you put the key in authorizes_keys
<okron1k> Lasivian: there are. mainly because of the computer im using now
<Decepticon_> yes like i said... i put A's pub key into B's authorized keys, and B's pub keys into A's authorized keys already
<Decepticon_> i already did that numerous times, with different ssh-keygen settings
<Decepticon_> but im still getting the SAME result of A being asked for a password when trying to log onto B
<mshadle> listen i will pay someone via paypal to help me resolve this nfs mounting issue. please /msg me it's hard to read the channel on this term.
<Decepticon_> whereas B can log onto A without a password propmt
<skii69> bazhang: u still there???
<Decepticon_> someone must know what the * is wrong with this thing
<jrib> Decepticon_: are you sure you are not being asked for the key's password?
<Decepticon_> why would i be asked the password, i did empty passphrases during ssh-keygen steps, throughout the whole ordeal
<Decepticon_> and even if it was asking me for that, i wouldnt want to type that, i want passwordless
<scott97283429871> can someone help me get my ati driver working
<okron1k> Lasivian: thanks for trying. im getting annoyed here i'll just give up on linux again for a while. bye
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ so you have 2 different private keys, you are not using ssh-agent and not using ssh -i keyfile. so how do you know that the correct private key is used?  also try connecting with ssh -v to see which keys it tries
<puff> I wanted to add a user to /etc/sudoers, but /etc/sudoers isn't writable.  So I made it writable, and now sudo refuses to run because /etc/sudoers is 0640 instead of 0440/
<puff> So... what now?
<arktvrvs> visudo
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: i already have the ssh -vvv output if you want to see it
<jrib> puff: change it back using recovery mode
<bazhang> skii69, am still researching this, will take more than two minutes
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ if no keys are found, it drops back to password authentication. i guess thats the prompt you see
<bazhang> oops
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: this is A trying to log onto B: http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/ssh.log
<Decepticon_> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password
<Decepticon_> debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method
<skii69> i didn't get that, what did u say???
<shantanu> hey folks i have a question
<test34> When pulse audio daemon is starting I get these errors: http://pastebin.com/f5aa59ec9 .  Pulse audio works fine most of the time, but sometimes it stop working, I'm wondering if it could be related to these errors?
<Decepticon_> afaik zsquareplusc it says we did not send a packet, why is that, why did A not send the packet
<jon5000> willing to pay money for someone to fix my folder sharing problem
<puff> jrib: Okay, and after that, what's the "right" way to add users to /etc/sudoers?
<Tyrath__> just wanted to announce that i figured out how to get the printer working for alpine, not difficult at all - didn't even need to google. if anyone else has any issues with this please talk to me if I'm in. Cheers
<shantanu> if u install windows xp on a machine where ubuntu was installed on a diff partition how do u restore the bootloader later on?
<skii69> bazhang: i didn't get that, what did u say to there???
<arktvrvs> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<etrask> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: anything of interest in A's ssh -vvv log, when trying to log onto B
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ also check your /var/log/auth.log on the server side
<etrask> Can anyone help me get Skype running on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<shantanu> thanks ubottu
<Decepticon_> you mean B's auth.log?
<jon5000> $$ REWARD:  help me get file and folder sharing working.
<jrib> puff: sudo visudo
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ the one on the server. it contains logs of attempted logins
<jrib> jon5000: right click on a folder in nautilus -> sharing options
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ alternatively you could stop sshd, and run sshd -d, that prints the servers debug messages in the console
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: i have B's auth log: http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/auth.log
<dukenukem> hello there. i am installing ubuntu however the install screen is corrupted - something to do with the graphics card or monitor drivers i guess. i have lines flickering up the screen and double mouse icons. please help.
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ .... bad ownership or modes for directory /home/bizinichi/.ssh
<jon5000> jrib: believe me, i have tried all sorts of stuff with samba, etc.  the issue is i want to share a folder which will be read by XP.  it is an appropriate file format
<bdelin881> any reason why the oOo file i downloaded (.doc) is opening in read-only, that is annoying as hell
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: i will paste ls of /home/bizinichi/.ssh
<bdelin881> i can't edit it
<jon5000> jrib: if you care to join the fight, i welcome you!
<jrib> jon5000: all you have to do is enable sharing as I described.  Once you do that, explain what happens
<bazhang> skii69 are you using the tar.gz or the deb?
<arktvrvs> bdelin881: make it readable?
<arktvrvs> er
<bazhang> oy
<arktvrvs> writeable
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/ssh.ls
<bdelin881> arktvrvs: why does it make it read-only by default, that is retarded
<scott97283429871> can someone please help with video drivers, ati
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: everything is either -rw-r--r-- or -rw-------
<bdelin881> arktvrvs: i shouldn't have to set every file i download to rw
<arktvrvs> bdelin881: hard telling, could be any number of reasons. .. but right click it, go to permissions, and you can make it writable
<bdelin881> arktvrvs: already tried that
<jon5000> i have done that.  I have enabled file sharing for specific folders, and have followed numerous howto's etc.  i have messed with samba until my smoke poured from my eyes.  thats what happened
<zsquareplusc> Decepticonand you are the owner? not someone else?
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: i have root on both A and B
<Shihan> hi guys, if you need to set "options" in your x config for your video card to work properly, where is that done in 8.10 now?
<jrib> jon5000: well I have no idea what "messing with samba" means.  Undo the "messing" and enable it using the gui as I described, so we can debug...
<dukenukem> sorry to repeat myself, i wonder if someone coul dbe kind enough to help me out. i am installing ubuntu over windows, but my install screen is corrupted. the screen is flickering and i have double mouse icons. i guess i need some new drivers or something. is there something i can do to fix this before i install, or should i attempt to install and then fix it once it's fully installed.
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ yeah, but the folder $USER/.ssh/ must be owned by $USER as well as the files
<bdelin881> arktvrvs: any other ideas man
<bazhang> dukenukem, over windows? using wubi?
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: drwxrwxrwx  2 bizinichi friends    4096 2008-12-07 05:30 .ssh/
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: i am bizinichi on B
<Dr_willis> dukenukem,  you may want to try the alternative isntaller cd.  It uses text mode installer. so no worries about improper video guessing
<dukenukem> no actually just a live cd. iinitially i had probelms booting from my cd, but thats okay now.
<shantanu> i don't think he is using wubi
<arktvrvs> bdelin881: its odd that this would happen to every document. there may be a setting in the program you're using to edit?
<shantanu> or his screen wont flickr
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ chown $USER.$USER .ssh
<dukenukem> ahh dr willis. excellent. i'll check it out.
<arktvrvs> or perhaps the document format has some internal read only setting.
<bdelin881> arktvrvs: open office, and i have tried the security tab, everything is a no go
<dukenukem> so its a compeltely new install version to download or should i be able to do it with this cd?
<jrib> Decepticon_: also, chmod 644 ~/.ssh/
<bdelin881> let me see if anyone is awake in the open office channel
<arktvrvs> if changing the file permissions doesnt work that is seriously odd
<bazhang> dukenukem, a different disk
<jabrroa> hello
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: jrib: done
<bazhang> !alternate | dukenukem
<ubottu> dukenukem: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<dukenukem> many thanks.
<jon5000> so jrib: i did what you said.  unable to find the folder in winxp
<shantanu> dukenukem: i think u shud install using text mode first and then fix ur graphics problems
<dukenukem> makes sense, shantanu.
<jrib> jon5000: did you get errors?
<dukenukem> cheers guys.
<newbnewb> In terminal, what is the easiest way to list open tcp connections?
<arktvrvs> netstat -nat
<Imaginativeone_> is there a quick and dirty way to set up an intranet at my house?
<arktvrvs> or -nt if you only want connected sockets not just listening ones
<nate_halo> i need to restart the built-in gnome vnc server on ubuntu 8.10 server edition only using ssh. HOW?!?!?   %-)
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: what do i do
<jon5000> jrib, no i didnt get errors.  my problem is that i cant find the shared folder when trying to access it from another pc running xp
<test34> Imaginativeone_, a local network ? get a router?
<newbnewb> arktvrvs: Is there a switch to cause netstat to resolve the IP's it lists?
<arktvrvs> newbnewb: yes, leave out the 'n'
<jrib> jon5000: on your ubuntu machine, run 'ifconfig' to get the local ip.  Then on xp, try connecting to that ip
<arktvrvs> though it will take a bit longer
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ after changing the ownership? try logging in again
<jon5000> how do i run ipconfig?
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: already did, no go
<jrib> Decepticon_: check auth.log again to see if the error changed
<bdelin881> F UBUNTU!
<arktvrvs> its ifconfig in linux, ipconfig in windoze
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ the files inside .ssh are also fixed?
<jrib> bdelin881: do you have a support question?
<bdelin881> this is pissin me off :(
<jabrroa> bdelin881:  ...
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: yes
<JeffATL> far from new to linux but quite new to ubuntu:  new install of 8.10 - laptop's eth0 seems to come up in dmesg but it's as though dhcp didn't happen - no ipv4 address, routes, gw, dns (dchp wrks fine for other machines on not)
<RequinB4> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: now files inside .ssh are either -rw-r--r--  1 bizinichi bizinichi .... or -rw-------  1 bizinichi bizinichi
<arktvrvs> bdelin881 has asked a support question
<bdelin881> jrib: yes i downloaded a .doc file and it has set it to read only mode
<Imaginativeone_> test34: I have the router...do I need to configure it?
<jessie> hi
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<test34> When pulse audio's daemon is starts at boot, I get the following errors: http://pastebin.com/f5aa59ec9 .  Pulse audio works fine most of the time, but sometimes it stop working, I'm wondering if it could be related to these errors?
<bdelin881> jrib: i have tried everything i know to get it to edit
<jrib> bdelin881: ok, then please keep the discussion related to support here
<shadow420> jon5000 on xp open a command prompt and type ipconfig
<newbnewb> tcp        0      0 Knoppix:36428          [scrubbed]:9001 ESTABLISHED
<RequinB4> bdelin881: to to file- save a copy
<bdelin881> RequinB4: already tried that
<newbnewb> Where it says "knoppix" where does ubuntu get this value?
<newbnewb> arkt
<bdelin881> RequinB4: ....I shouldn't have to do that either
<jrib> jon5000: I didn't tell you to run ipconfig
<newbnewb> arktvrvs:
<jon5000> No.  how do i run it on ubuntu, as jrib recommended
<RequinB4> bdelin881: worst case scenario you can copy it all and paste
<y0315219> nick
<bdelin881> RequinB4: but yes i tried that and it didn't work
<test34> Imaginativeone_, did you try it
<arktvrvs> newbnewb: likely from /etc/hosts
<puff> I'm seeing some hardware problems, is there any way to get a dump of the hardware specs on this box?
<bdelin881> RequinB4: shouldn't have to do that either, and anyways, it is a formatted application
<jon5000> OH~~!
<shadow420> jon5000 it's ifconfig in ubuntu
<jon5000> sorry
<newbnewb> less /etc/hosts
<newbnewb> ok
<RequinB4> bdelin881: if it came as read only it came as read only... i fail to see how that is OOo's fault
 * arktvrvs nods * .. less > more :D
<bdelin881> RequinB4: lol how did it come read only? it's an application
<blood> hey how u del games
<bdelin881> RequinB4: I am supposed to fill it out online
<newbnewb> arktvrvs: Possible that the DCHP server could be sending ubuntu this value?
<RequinB4> bdelin881: is there a pdf version
<shadow420> bdelin881 what are you using
<bdelin881> RequinB4: sorry i don't mean online, i mean fill out the document
<bdelin881> here is the file link: http://cadets.tamu.edu/Documents/APPLICATION%20FOR%20LEADERSHIP%20POSITION%20CMS%20VERSION.doc
<arktvrvs> newbnewb: it may
<RequinB4> bdelin881: then it is supposed to be read only except in teh parts you fill out...
<JeffATL> i had to set static IP etc manually on livecd...i really need to have dhcp working
<arktvrvs> though afaik its usually the other way around
<jon5000> jrib: i found it to be 192.168.100.  now how to access that from the xp machine
<bdelin881> i know why.... ooo deleted the grey boxes, neato
<blood> hey how do u delete games off ya list
<jrib> jon5000: unfortunately, I've never used xp for file sharing, so I can't give you specifics
<arktvrvs> blood: sudo apt-get remove
<test34> blood, synaptic
<mshadle> i will pay someone via paypal to help me resolve an nfs mounting issue. please /msg me it's hard to read the channel on this term.
<jon5000> dah!
<jon5000> I will pay too!
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: its still doing the same shit, and theres nthing useful in auth.log that i can see
<JeffATL> perhaps set it static, let in run updates, and try again?
<bazhang> Decepticon_, please watch the language in here
<shadow420> bdelin881 open that link then save the file to the desktop then open it using openoffic word app
<Decepticon_> someone has to know how to make this retarded thing work
<jon5000> REWARD:  $$  Your mission: make my ubuntu machine's shared folders accesible from a windows xp machine.  $$ name your price.
<jrib> Decepticon_: why don't you start over from scratch?  It's running two commands, so I don't see what can go wrong
<dmulholland> blood, other option if you just want to remove them from the menu is to go to system - preferences - main menu
<Decepticon_> jrib: you dont know how many times ive laready done that
<shadow420> jon5000 use samba
<JeffATL> jon5000: tried samba.org?
<Dr_willis> jon5000,  i just manually edit the smb.conf after installing the samba service. enable the HOME shares, and give the users samba passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERnAME' for each... and its done...
<bdelin881> shadow420: yes the grey boxes are working now...
<puff> I seem to be havin a hardware problem;  macine runs fine for a while, then the screen freezes.  Sometimes it reboots successfully, sometimes it freezes on reboot, or even fails to get as far as the boot screen.
<Dr_willis> jon5000,  takes me all of 3 min.
<newbnewb> One more question for now... How do I release and renew?
<Decepticon_> jrib: i get the same result, B can go onto A without prompt, A cannot go onto B without a prompt
<jrib> Decepticon_: but you had strange permissions on .ssh which means you're doing more than just running two commands
<puff> I ran memtest overnight and it froze sometime in the night.   What next?
<Decepticon_> jrib: fine, ill rm .ssh/
<bdelin881> shadow420: they didn't open correctly last time, I am still dealing with the nasty formatting, doesn't seem to format right
<bdelin881> thanks though
<Dr_willis> jon5000,  but i perer the 'homes' to be shares.. I normally dont let the users pick specific dirs to be shared
<jrib> Decepticon_: on both machines
<jon5000> I have tried all that.  samba has made me crazy and desperate.  I will pay
<ivx> hello, i am trying to get a local nfs going but the problems is when a user makes a on the server it makes the permissions read and write for them and read only for the group. How can I have it so when someone makes a file on the server it is read and write for the group
<Decepticon_> jrib ok will you help me step by step
<Decepticon_> jrib: because ive followed every guide on the internet
<Dr_willis> jon5000,  thenyou have done somthing wrong, or missed a step. I set up my linux box's this way all the time.
<Lasivian> ok, I suddenly have a "wmaster0" wireless lan entry in ifconfig and no wireless connection
<Lasivian> anyone know what I screwed up?? :S
<jon5000> Dr Willis: yes.  i have done something wrong. or missed a step.  I BELIEVE it is possible.  but I can't seem to do it.
<test34> Anyone got a bluetooth headset working on intrepid? if so what did you need to do ?
<newbnewb> One more question :) How do I release and renew the DHCP lease?
<jrib> Decepticon_: ok. run 'ssh-keygen' on the client.  Then run 'ssh-copy-id USER@SERVER' on the client
<arktvrvs> newbnewb: have you tried clicking the wireless meter at the top of your screen?
<arktvrvs> then selecting the network again
<Decepticon_> jrib: i am doing default location and empty passphrase
<arktvrvs> i believe this negotiates a new lease.
<jrib> jon5000: on os x, I just enter my machine's ip into finder.  There should be a similar facility on xp
<newbnewb> arktvrvs: I have a wired network, I'm just not sure which program within the terminal does the function... ifdown?
<Decepticon_> jrib: how do i use ssh-copy-id with a sshd on a different port
<Lasivian> anyone know what wmaster0 interface is?
<arktvrvs> ifconfig eth0 down (and up)
<Lasivian> and how I can get rid of it?
<arktvrvs> im not entirely familiar with linux dhcp programs, though in bsd its dhclient.
<arktvrvs> Lasivian: a wireless adapter in master mode?
<shadow420> bdelin881 openoffice had to format it differently because the guy who made it used alot of marcos
<arktvrvs> used for creating a base station
<test34> dhclient -r
<blood> thanks
<Lasivian> arktvrvs: previously I had wlano and the wireless worked, now I have wlan0, wmaster0 and no wireless
<test34> to release
<tleeonly> how do i setup a shared printer in ubuntu
<Sierradump> Sort of "off topic" question --- I have Firefox, using Ubuntu 8.10 -       Whenever I open Firefox, it opens FULL SCREEN where I can't see the application bar, or the control bar (applications, places, system etc...) --  have to click "F11" two times to get back to regular screen size w/ title bar etc...   How can I fix this so that Firefox defaults to opening in regular mode?
<Lasivian> and my google-fu is failing me in how to fix it :S
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: now what, i cant even use ssh-copy-id from client, because of port difference
<veltsu> Lasivian, you also still having trouble with wireless? I thought you fixed it
<blood> is there any yahoo programme out there
<backstabb> warcraft 3 on kubuntu- would i be better off with wine or cedega?
<dinesh_> i want to install wine but error is the lebasound2
<dinesh_> how can i resolve it
<shadow420> blood you mean yahoo IM clones??
<blood> ya
<blood> shadow
<arktvrvs> pidgin.
<Sierradump> blood:  pidgin? haven't used it but supposed to have all im clients...
<arktvrvs> i use pidgin, it gets the job done.
<lut4rp> for some brilliant reason, I can't see my eth0 and wlan0 this morning :-P
<Sierradump> anyone know how to fix my firefox issue?
<newbnewb> arktvrvs and others, thank you for your help
<blood> every time i use it i get packets coming my way
<dinesh_> what is lebasound ?????
<jrib> Decepticon_: looks like you can't (it's a shell script).  Just create ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server with 600 permissions and copy the contents of the client's ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub (or id_dsa if that's what you have)
<shadow420> blood I had one awhile back I just have to find it
<arktvrvs> dinesh_: have you tried google?
<lut4rp> can someone pastebin their /etc/network/interfaces from a laptop please?
<dinesh_> it create problem when i instal wine
<dinesh_> yaa
<arktvrvs> blood: what do you mean packets.. i assure you pidgin does not lead to ddos
<arktvrvs> dinesh_: its probably libasound
<dinesh_> but no solution is available there
<arktvrvs> anything that starts with lib is a library, libasound would be asound
<dinesh_> but what is this
<arktvrvs> My guess is a library.. for using sound..
<arktvrvs> needed for something to work.
<xorlim> how come Ubuntu when running Live CD or installation locks the CD drive so I have to use "eject" to eject the CD, instead of using the eject button?
<blood> packets i mean like people boot u
<dinesh_> sir tell me
<Lasivian> veltsu: it was working up until I started messing with tethering my mobile
<Lasivian> now it's totally gone, trying a blacklist of wmaster0 to see what happens
<dinesh_> if i  uninstall libasound then
<arktvrvs> blood: maybe you're hanging with the wrong crowd then. or its just a conincidence
<sheep> blood: were you just using pidgin for yahoo?
<dinesh_> their is any problem
<arktvrvs> dinesh_: if you uninstall libasound then anything that needs it wont work anymore
<dinesh_> i want to update it
<csilk> HI, looks like apt is trying to use privoxy to connect to the net, I uninstalled and purged privoxy with no improvement, any ideas?
<blood> na i  use gyache
<dinesh_> how can i update it
<Sierradump> Okay I figured it out...   Open firefox, hit f11 a few times to get it back to normal... Unmaximize it - then resize it to make it fit the screen (or smaller).  Then remaximize it and then close it....   Open it back up and it works fine now....
<Sierradump> just fyi
<jrib> csilk: 'echo $http_proxy'
<dinesh_> bcz i have libasound 1.0.15
<JeffATL> is there a doc for dealing with a totally broken network config left after the initial install?
<Lasivian> sigh, still there and still no wireless
<lut4rp> dinesh_: why do you want to update libasound? It gets updates automatically.
<Decepticon_> jrib: anyway i did that for A and B
<csilk> jrib, 127.0.0.1:8118/  which I beleive is privoxys port
<csilk> *believe
<Decepticon_> jrib: and now like i said, A cannot get onto B without pw prompt... but B can get onto A without a pw prompt
<Lasivian> lol, now my wired ethernet is gone
<Lasivian> just great
<dinesh_> its not updated
<dinesh_> its not updated
<Decepticon_> you guys seriously think i did the ssh-keygen and pubkey putting into authorized_keys WRONG 10000 times?
<shadow420> catch ya all later
<veltsu> Lasivian, can you down it with ifconfig? Keep in mind I'm just guessing here
<lut4rp> dinesh_: did you run the Update Manager?
<Decepticon_> there has to be some other reason for this not working and nobody here knows why
<dinesh_> bcz  myupdate manneger is not working properly
<izinucs> the gimp channel is "dead" right now.. anyone with knowledge about resizing a pasted image to the same size as the layer.. the image is larger than the layer.
<jrib> Decepticon_: you are certain that ~/.ssh/authorized_keys is different on both machines?
<dinesh_> it show an erroe
<Decepticon_> jrib: yes
<dinesh_> error
<jrib> Decepticon_: these are both default ubuntu installs?
<Decepticon_> jrib: no
<Decepticon_> jrib: A is, B is not
<Lasivian> down it?
<jrib> Decepticon_: what is B?
<Decepticon_> B is ... i dont know
<Decepticon_> some modified secured server
<jrib> Decepticon_: eh?
<Decepticon_> ubuntu
<dinesh_> hello sir
<dinesh_> lut4rp
<Decepticon_> jrib: B is Linux ks361773.kimsufi.com 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32 #3 SMP Wed May 28 09:09:25 CEST 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<veltsu> again, maybe I'm totally lost here but doesn't "ifconfig master0 down" disable it?
<csilk> jrib, my system wide proxy setting are set to use a direct net connection, I also cleared all other fields, why would apt still try to use privoxy?
<jrib> csilk: check /etc/environment, see if that variable is still set after a reboot
<jrib> csilk: or logout and back in I guess
<dinesh_> tell me how can i update  libasound
<csilk> jrib, I removed privoxy a few days ago, I've only just needed to use apt today so I've rebooted many times since then
<Decepticon_> A is Linux decepticon 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Decepticon_> jrib: A is Linux decepticon 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<lordrath> so does anyone recommend any open source games?
<Decepticon_> jrib: B is Linux ks361773.kimsufi.com 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32 #3 SMP Wed May 28 09:09:25 CEST 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<lut4rp> dinesh_: why is your Update Manager not working?
<jrib> Decepticon_: check ssh settings on B.  Diff /etc/ssh/ssh*_config with the ubuntu ones and look for anything interesting
<lut4rp> dinesh_: what error are you getting?
<xorlim> lordrath: supertux and warsow
<Decepticon_> jrib: one sec while i paste output
<xorlim> lordrath: X Nethack
<Lasivian> does anyone know how I can get rid of the "wmaster0" network entry?
<jrib> csilk: check /etc/environment or find out where http_proxy is getting set
<Lasivian> or why it's stopping my wireless for working?
<csilk> jrib, that's the thing, /etc/environment is fine. I can't see where http_proxy is being set
<jrib> csilk: use grep on /etc/ and ~/.* then
<bazhang> dinesh_, why do you need to update libasound2; what version of ubuntu are you using
<jrib> csilk: googling 'http_proxy privoxy' may or may not work too
<dinesh_> the error is "could not download all repository indexes"
<lut4rp> can someone using wi-fi please pastebin their /etc/network/interfaces file?
<dinesh_> 2.04
<bazhang> dinesh_, version of ubuntu
<jon5000> aggh
<jon5000> daaah
<bazhang> dinesh_, and why do you need to update libasound2
<dinesh_> 2.04
<arktvrvs> lut4rp: mine only has 2 lines
<jon5000> how do i make myself root?
<lut4rp> arktvrvs: which ones?
<Decepticon_> jrib take a look at http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/ssh_trouble/
<bazhang> jon5000, you dont use sudo
<mindrape> jon5000: just use sudo... it's not in the ubuntu mindset to "be" root
<arktvrvs> auto lo
<arktvrvs> iface lo inet loopback
<dinesh_> bcz wine need atleat 2
<lut4rp> arktvrvs: you don't use wireless?
<arktvrvs> I do
<mindrape> jon500 - it is possible but generally considered "very bad" and is "unsupported" by the community if you become root...
<dinesh_> but i have libasound 1.0.15
<jon5000> i was just told by sudo that it couldnt do something and it said, are you root?
<Lasivian> why would something show up as an "unknown interface" yet have the same mac as a real interface??
<dinesh_> thats why i need to update it
<bazhang> dinesh_, please spell out a complete sentence; wine works fine as is
<Decepticon_> jrib: as far as i can see, diff output for ssh_config and sshd_config isnt significant
<arktvrvs> dlink dwl-650 (a really old one in fact)
<Decepticon_> jrib: can you confirm
<jon5000> how do i wipe ubuntu and reinstall the os... start from scratch... i think my permissions and accounts status are all messed up
<bazhang> dinesh_, what version of ubuntu; 2.0.4 is not a version number.
<jrib> Decepticon_: yes
<dinesh_> but wine will not install in case of libasound 1.0.15
<dinesh_> i try it many time
<mindrape> jon5000 - what are you trying to do and what error do you get back?
<arktvrvs> dinesh_: sudo apt-get update
<dinesh_> how can find version no.
<arktvrvs> sudo apt-get install libasound2 or whatever
<bazhang> !version > dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_, please see my private message
<jrib> Decepticon_: but iirc from reading the logs earlier, this is an issue server-side.  The client offered up the key right?
 * Lasivian sighs
<hmthmt> ?
<Decepticon_> jrib: B can log onto A without pw prompt sucessfully
<Decepticon_> jrib: A cannot do same onto B
<dinesh_> ok
<mindrape> !samba | jon5000
<ubottu> jon5000: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
 * Lasivian cannot figure out what happened... one minute wireless is working fine the next it's dead
<jrib> Decepticon_: right, I'm just calling B "the" server now, since that's where the problem is
<jrib> A -> B
<dinesh_> 8.04.1
<Decepticon_> jrib: okay
<Decepticon_> jrib: yes the server seems to be farting
<dbozorg> anyone ever have Ubuntu Hang at the mouse cursor on startup
<Decepticon_> jrib: since the server B is not a default ubuntu install, what setting could it be thats causing such a problem
<bazhang> dinesh_, intrepid has the version of libasound2 you need
<Decepticon_> jrib: ive pasted ssh_config and sshd_config for B, the server, but as you can see theres nothing we can point out
<Lasivian> someone has to have some idea what's broke.. maybe? **puppy-dog-eyes**
<mshadle> mount.nfs: text-based options: 'rsize=8192,rsize=8192,tcp,acregmin=30,noacl,bg,addr=10.13.220.94'
<mshadle> mount.nfs: internal error
<bazhang> Lasivian, without more info, no.
<dinesh_> tell me in detail
<dinesh_> sir
<Lasivian> bazhang: wish I had more info to give
<t0lkman52429>  how can i check the link bandwidth ? if it is 100mbit or 1gbit ? ifconfig doesn't show me, i use only console
<jrib> Decepticon_: can you paste auth.log?
<bazhang> dinesh_, whom are you addressing.
<vbman11> what is the "sessions" command for the evolution notifier, I accidentally deleted it
<dinesh_> means
<bazhang> dinesh_, use people's nicknames in your response if you want help here.
<Lasivian> was trying to get usb tethering to work, came back to try and download a package and suddenly I have 2 interfaces sharing one mac
<Lasivian> not even sure where to start troubleshooting this
<dinesh_> bazhang
<bullgard4> How can I determine the current value of the 'environ' variable? (I am using GNOME.)
<jeeves_Moss> how can I get my Philips GoGear to show up as a mass storage device?  LSUSB shows 0471:084e Philips
<Decepticon_> jrib: B's auth log: http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/auth.log
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Decepticon_> jrib: Dec  7 06:15:01 ks361773 sshd[1373]: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/bizinichi
<dinesh_> bazhang  u sir
<vbman11> what is the "sessions" command for the evolution notifier, I accidentally deleted it
<bazhang> dinesh_, yes?
<Decepticon_> jrib: what does it mean Dec  7 06:26:59 ks361773 sshd[2879]: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/bizinichi
<vbman11> the evolution MAIL notifier that is
<jrib> Decepticon_: ls -l /home/bizinichi
<dinesh_> bazhang , how can i solve this problem
<jrib> Decepticon_: ls -dl /home/bizinichi
<candyman> hi, i am having issues. I have an IBM T42 Thinkpad and the sound isnt working. however it shows the sound volume adjuster icon and shows the alsamixer. how can I get sound to work?
<Decepticon_> jrib: drwxrwxrwx 11 bizinichi friends 4096 2008-12-07 06:24 /home/bizinichi/
<aeolien> Hi, my default video player is Totem but I'd like to use VLC. How can I switch them?
<Lasivian> sounds like macs create wmaster0, but this is an acer aspire one
<jrib> Decepticon_: see what happens when you make it 755
<bazhang> dinesh_, why do you need a later version of libasound2? wine works fine on hardy. how did you install wine?
<Decepticon_> jrib: it worked
<Decepticon_> jrib: IT WORKEd
<bazhang> Lasivian, which wifi card
<Decepticon_> holy crap !!!!
<Lasivian> ath5k
<jrib> Decepticon_: 775 probably works too so friends can still write
<Decepticon_> chmod 775 /home/bizinichi
<Decepticon_> whoops
<bazhang> Lasivian, is this internal or an external usb/pcmcia dongle
<Lasivian> I see a few sites where people mention this happening, but they never got any anwers
<Lasivian> internal
<Decepticon_> jrib: 775 doesnt work
<bazhang> Lasivian, please lspci for the exact number
<jrib> Decepticon_: hmm, ok
<aeolien> Does anyone know how I can change default video players?
<Lasivian> last night I did this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L#WLan and it was working
<node357> zsnes didn't work, so I'm using the Windows version with wine
<bazhang> node357, which arch
<Lasivian> ar24x
<Decepticon_> jrib: thanks for bearing with me
<node357> bazhang, i386
<Decepticon_> jrib: what causes sshd to be so picky about /home/*
<jrib> Decepticon_: np
<node357> bazhang, my CPU is Intel Core 2 Duo though
<Decepticon_> permissions of /home/*
<bazhang> Lasivian, there is a walkthrough on intrepid wiki
<Lasivian> oh, I installed Kismet, but it still worked after that
<jrib> Decepticon_: I guess anyone in friends could wipe .ssh and replace it with their own?
<Lasivian> bazhang: you're kidding..
<Decepticon_> jrib: not sure what you mean
 * Lasivian bows to greater google-fu
<Decepticon_> jrib: 775 is a security risk according to sshd?
<dinesh_> bazhang , using add remove
<Decepticon_> jrib: but why does it matter what /home/* is chmodded, i think only /home/*/.ssh/'s permissions should matter
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid Lasivian scroll down for link
<bazhang> node357, that wont matter
<dinesh_> bazhang , and using synaptic package maneger
<node357> bazhang, all I know is the GNU/Linux version would get a buffer overflow error, but the Windows version works fine in wine
<bazhang> dinesh_, and what is the problem you get? exact error message in paste.ubuntu.com please
<node357> not quite what I'd planned but it works
<Yakeson_Chihiro> good day all
<Yakeson_Chihiro> Does anyone succeed to get wifi works with KDE4 kubuntu Intrepid ?
<bazhang> Yakeson_Chihiro, which wifi card
<jrib> Decepticon_: in the sense that anyone in the friends group can mess with .ssh.  Anyone in friends can delete .ssh (if it's empty), and then replace it with their own
<jrib> Decepticon_: but I'm just guessing here
<Yakeson_Chihiro> asus z9200
<Yakeson_Chihiro> bazang
<bazhang> Yakeson_Chihiro, that is the computer model? need the wifi chipset thanks
<pyrasyte> hey fellas
<pyrasyte> i need help
<rdw200169> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<bazhang> its ko for korea
<Dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<rdw200169> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<dinesh_> the error i that the version of libasound2 1.0.15 is not comfortable for wine instaletion we need atlest or more than 2
<dinesh_> bazhang
<pyrasyte> i need a good basics info on linux (ubuntu) i need a good guide i can print with a good info on the basics i.e file directories and terminal commands (how too use the terminal) any help
<Phrozen_One> Why isn't there some type of automatically updating list of software sources you can enable? There is no reason users need to be scouring webpages to get different sources. Just have all dev's submit their repos to the Ubuntu devs to add
<jrib> pyrasyte: help.ubuntu.com and:
<jrib> !cli > pyrasyte
<ubottu> pyrasyte, please see my private message
<Decepticon_> what can i use to sync dirs across two computers?
<node357> why does cpuinfo only show my CPU running at 2 GHz when it's supposed to be 3?
<Phrozen_One> Decepticon, rsync
<jrib> Phrozen_One: users should not be.  The default ones are the recommended ones
<Decepticon_> Phrozen_One: what would be a oneliner with rysync to accomplish that
<Phrozen_One> jrib, any power ubuntu user knows you have to add repo's to get alot of popular apps, why not have a central repo that keeps track of this
<Phrozen_One> Decepticon, man rsync
<bazhang> dinesh_, are you trying to install wine not in the repos? ie a newer version?
<Lasivian> bazhang: were you talking about this: http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/ ?
<bazhang> Lasivian, yep
<dinesh_> newer version of what ubuntu or wine
<dinesh_> ???
<jrib> Phrozen_One: I only have medibuntu enabled.  There aren't any third party repositories that should be enabled by default by ubuntu
<bullgard4> What do the letters 'uninstd' stand for in the file /usr/include/unistd.h?
<bazhang> dinesh_, newer version of wine
<dinesh_> <bazhang> ya
<bazhang> dinesh_, why do you need a newer version of wine
<Lasivian> I tried that, but those drivers don't exist there anymore it seeems
<Phrozen_One> I know, I meant an easier way to add repos to download popular programs.....give users access to an automatically updating list of third party repos so they can install stuff easier
<elad`> If I have two man pages installed for the same entry, how do I choose which one to view?
<Yakeson_Chihiro> bazhang: Chipset Mobile Intel 915 GM Express
<elad`> And how do I switch between them?
<bazhang> Yakeson_Chihiro, that is graphics card
<node357> how do I get my CPU back up to 3 GHz ??
<dinesh_> <bazhang>my system is not updated for last 12 days and that time i update   my system
<Yakeson_Chihiro> arf
<Yakeson_Chihiro> my mistake
<pyrasyte> ubottu - its a nice website
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dinesh_> <bazhang>so i use only wine from add/remove
<jrib> Phrozen_One: third party repos increase the chance of broken installs and increase the chance of botched upgrades.  If an app should be in ubuntu, it should be in the ubuntu repositories.  The repositories are managed and their contents are known so that conflicts don't arise
<bazhang> dinesh_, that does not make sense
<Lasivian> crap.. of course.. I can;t download the drivers because I have no internet
 * Lasivian sighs
<elad`> If I have two man pages installed for the same entry, how do I choose which one to view?
<bazhang> dinesh_, what does installing a newer version of wine have to do with not updating your computer for 12 days
<elad`> And how do I switch between them?
<jrib> elad`: in the same section?
<elad`> ?
<jrib> elad`: give more context...
<test34> jrib,  "If an app should be in ubuntu, it should be in the ubuntu repositories."  what if it's not?
<dinesh_> i am only try to install wine using add/remove
<dinesh_> b<bazhang>
<jrib> !packaging > test34
<ubottu> test34, please see my private message
<elad`> Well, suppose I do "man string", and there's more than one such page, because I installed several doc packages. What then?
<Guest74557> Hello,  When I using rpm to install package , it prompt "error: Failed dependencies: /bin/sh is needed"
<bazhang> dinesh_, so you have a problem with updating your system? nothing to do with wine per se?
<bazhang> Guest74557, what package
<jeeves_Moss> what is the install candiate for the "opengogear" package?  I can't seem to find it, and I can't compile it from source
<Decepticon_> how do i feed a port # to rsync's syntax
<dinesh_> no i have problem in both case
<elad`> jrib,
<elad`> ^
<dinesh_> <bazhang> updating my system and instaling wine also
<Guest74557> rpm -U MQSeriesRuntime-7.0.0-0.i386.rpm
<Decepticon_> how do i feed a port # to rsync's syntax
<Decepticon_> how do i feed a port # to rsync's syntax
<Decepticon_> oops
<FloodBot1> Decepticon_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roosel> what can i use to make an ntfs partition
<bazhang> dinesh_, sudo apt-get update and paste.ubuntu.com the results, give us the url (do NOT paste here)
<node357> how do I get my CPU back up to 3 GHz ??
<Guest74557> I have recreate the link for /bin/sh
<dinesh_> i paste their
<jrib> elad`: man pages are in different sections.  For example, you have 'man 1 crontab' and 'man 5 crontab'
<dinesh_> <bazhang> on paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> dinesh_, yes
<jrib> elad`: I assume that's what you are talking about
 * mshamma 
<Guest74557> bazhang , could you help me ?
<dbozorg> anyone able to help me troubleshoot a new installation
<node357> so basically Ubuntu will not use the full processing power of the computer... great
<test34> jrib, it's just alot quicker to find the package somewhere else in the meantime
<bazhang> Guest74557, what does that package do? a very bad idea to ever use rpm
<dinesh_> <bazhang> their is also a problem
<bazhang> node357, what version of kernel
<Guest74557> I think the package is no problem ,
<jrib> test34: sure
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm trying to play KQ, a game in the repositories, and it won't let me enable sound. I go to the option in the config menu, hit the confirm key, and I see "... Please Wait ..." for an instant before... nothing happens. How do I get sound in KQ?
<dinesh_> <bazhang> when i use comand line in  terminal
<bazhang> Guest74557, please answer my question
<node357> Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 21:57:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Guest74557> IBM webSphere MQ
<Guest74557> I have tried other rpm package
<Guest74557> the same result
<bazhang> dinesh_, what problem in terminal
<Yakeson_Chihiro> bazhang: wifi intel 2200BG
<dinesh_> W: Failed to fetch http:/wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to  http:
<dinesh_> W: Failed to fetch http:/wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/intrepid/main/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2  Unable to connect to  http:
<dinesh_> W: Failed to fetch http:/wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to  http:
<dinesh_> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> dinesh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<node357> bazhang,  2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP
<bazhang> Yakeson_Chihiro, open a terminal and check ifconfig (how many entries)
<bazhang> dinesh_, paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<TecR0c> if i am doing a CP how do i do a cp to the directory that i am currently in ?
<dinesh_> in how many days i got solution ??
<node357> TecR0c, a dot . means current directory
<Yakeson_Chihiro> bazhang: eth0, eth1, lo
<Yakeson_Chihiro> 3
<Guest74557> bazhang , could you help me for my problem ?
<bazhang> Yakeson_Chihiro, do you have a wifi hotspot to test it on
<node357> I don't like how Ubuntu automatically limits performance, it's like being in Vista
<bazhang> Guest74557, what does that package do
<dinesh_> <bazhang>tell me when i got solution of my problem
<TecR0c> node357, i tried  cp Ultimate\ boot\ DVD\ Windows\ XP\ Pro-Home\ Editions\ SP3\ Retail-Corporate\ X86\ \(8\ in\ 1\)/ .Windows XP/
<TecR0c> however, i get the error cp: target `XP/' is not a directory
<mshadle> pirated, rofl
<Yakeson_Chihiro> bazhang: yes, required WEP
<mshadle> it's .Windows\ XP/
<mshadle> you need \ before the space
<Yakeson_Chihiro> and didn't succeed
<Decepticon_> is rsync resumable?
<mshadle> rsync is intelligent it will do only what is needed.
<Yakeson_Chihiro> failed to get IP
<bazhang> Yakeson_Chihiro, can you open it up to test
<dinesh_> <bazhang> sir tell me how can i got the solution
<bazhang> dinesh_, you said you were trying to install wine from add/remove, yet you have wine repos. delete those from your sources.list and try again.
<dinesh_> <bazhang> or how can i resolve this problem
<dinesh_> <bazhang>how can i deleate
<node357> so should I give up
<the_grouch> hey all
<dinesh_> <bazhang> how can i solve the problem of updating my system
<Yakeson_Chihiro> bazhang: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 Interval 3, then Interval 6, 7 and 15 and failed acquiring IP
<bazhang> dinesh_, delete those repos from your sources.list and try again.
<dinesh_> <bazhang>ok sir
<the_grouch> seems like alot of people have linux probd
<bazhang> Yakeson_Chihiro, did you associate with the ap
<dinesh_> <bazhang> after that can i able to update my system
<bazhang> dinesh_, we shall see
<Yakeson_Chihiro> what do you mean bazhang  ?
<the_grouch> hey
<bazhang> Yakeson_Chihiro, does iwconfig show your router
<dinesh_> <bazhang> hwat ur mean sir
<the_grouch> anyone know abour rt kernels ike ubuntu studio?
<Yakeson_Chihiro> nope, unassociated ESSID
<bazhang> Yakeson_Chihiro, then associate it
<AniVisual> /join #ubuntu-sg
<AniVisual> oopz
<Yakeson_Chihiro> How can I do that please ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Yakeson_Chihiro scroll down a little ways here
<bazhang> dinesh_, remove those repos then save and update
<Yakeson_Chihiro> thanks :)
<the_grouch> hey can someone hlp  me
<the_grouch> please
<bazhang> the_grouch, ask
<dinesh_> <bazhang> tell me how can i remove that report ........??
<bazhang> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list dinesh_
<dnyy> All of a sudden Ubuntu isn't recognizing my USB stick.  It shows up on under places as "USB Drive" but when I click to open it nothing happens.  It was working like 20 minutes ago.
<the_grouch> is anyone familiar with real time kernel and whether something like ubuntu studio will make a noticable difference over regular ubuntu or ubuntu ultimate for games and if so if ubuntu studio is coded for multicore
<dinesh_> <bazhang> i find some list
<dinesh_> <bazhang> now what i do ??
<ziltch> #ubuntu-laptop
<bazhang> the_grouch, ultimate?
<the_grouch> yes ubuntu ultimate edition 2.0
<Dr_willis> the_grouch,  i doubt if it will be noticeable.
<the_grouch> available at www.ultimateedition.com
<bazhang> not for games
<bazhang> and ultimate is not supported here
<the_grouch> oic
<the_grouch> what about ultimatestudio
<bazhang> get the real thing
<Dr_willis> I dont see much need for UltimateANYTHING
<Dr_willis> :)
<bazhang> accept no substitutes
<dinesh_> <bazhang>what i do ???
<the_grouch> you see I want to create a machine for entertainement which to me is gaming, and music production like
<dinesh_> <bazhang> i find the source.list
<bazhang> dinesh_, did you edit and save the file?
<dinesh_> no..........
<bazhang> then do so
<the_grouch> apparently the rt kernel that ubuntustudio uses is much faster than regular ubuntu
<bazhang> the_grouch, for gaming no
<the_grouch> but are ther e any cons
<rww> the_grouch: that depends on what you're using it for
<dinesh_> <bazhang>i only find them using terminal
<rww> the_grouch: for some uses, it'll be much slower
<the_grouch> oic rww
<the_grouch> why
<the_grouch> because it isnt coded for multi core
<bazhang> dinesh_, did you not follow my command? what are you doing?
<dinesh_> <bazhang> i use that comand
<dnyy> Anyone know what the problem might be, I'm tryin to do a fresh install of xubuntu. :(
<Lasivian> blarg, that didn;t work
<the_grouch> I was thinking on getting a quad core intel chip
<Lasivian> still no wireless
<dinesh_> and find this source,list
<rww> the_grouch: no. say you have a hammer and a screwdriver. for screwing in screws, the screwdriver will be much quicker. for nails, the hammer. different tools for different jobs
<c0mput3r> when ubuntu formats my hard drive can people still use free/commercial programs to recover data? how can i be sure data is really deleted? i hear data is never really deleted just scrambled?
<rww> the_grouch: i have a C2Q Q6600 running stock ubuntu and it's fine
<bazhang> dinesh_, that is gedit opening it (gui)
<Lasivian> I guess i'll just erase it and reinstall
<the_grouch> but for audio production an rt kernel is better?
<dinesh_> <bazhang> gedit ?????
<Lasivian> worked before.. no idea why it doesn't now
<the_grouch> or only if I am actually recording audio?
<bazhang> dinesh_, what command did you use
<the_grouch> because I plan on making music but not necessaruly recording with a mic
<the_grouch> rather, using software synths and importing audio
<dinesh_> bazhang, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list dinesh_
<nintendork87> i installed grub2(sudo update grub2) but didnt choose to chainload it
<nintendork87> how can i install it to mbr?
<Decepticon_> how do i get things in ~/bin/* to be part of path?>
<nintendork87> i tried sudo update-from-grub-legacy
<jrib> Decepticon_: log out and back in
<nintendork87> which is how i did another computer
<nintendork87> but that didnt work :\
<jrib> Decepticon_: (~/bin only gets added to path if it exists)
<Lasivian> great, now it locks up too
<Lasivian> I quit
<turquoise70> Anyone have a solution to a sound problem?  I've got sound in Amarok but no system sounds or sounds in firefox.  I already tried disabling pulseaudio and that whole fix, that didn't work.
<jimmio> Is there a way to always open a program at a more mean level? (Less nice... get it?)
<Decepticon_> jrib: that didnt work
<rww> the_grouch: I'm not sure. If I were you, I'd try doing stuff with normal Ubuntu, then investigate alternatives if that's problematically slow.
<jrib> Decepticon_: is this on the ubuntu machine?
<dinesh_> <bazhang,,   hello sir
<Decepticon_> jrib: yes
<bazhang> dinesh_, finished changing it?
<jrib> Decepticon_: do you not have ~/.profile?
<nintendork87> any ideas?
<dinesh_> <bazhang> but how ........?
<rww> Decepticon_: http://www.google.com/search?q=add+directory+to+path+bash seems to turn up plenty of correct results
<Decepticon_> jrib: never mind, bin/* was not chmodded 7**
<Decepticon_> rww forget about it
<rww> Decepticon_: lol, never mind
<bazhang> dinesh_, did you open the file?
<jimmio> Is there a way to open an app always at a low nice level?
<dinesh_> <bazhang> which one file ? sir
<Lasivian> HAHAHAHA, "make unload" - "fatal error, cannot unload ath5k drivers"
<bazhang> :/
<Timslin> hiya
 * Lasivian goes off to bang her head on the wall for awhile
<bazhang> dinesh_, please listen carefully
<dinesh_> <bazhang> ok sir
<Timslin> Hiya
<bazhang> dinesh_, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Timslin> how do i use the FileZilla FTp in ubuntu
<bazhang> dinesh_, put # in front of the wine repos
<nintendork87> Timslim: using the client or server?
<bazhang> dinesh_, then save the file
<nintendork87> Timslin*
<Timslin> using the program on a dedicated server
<nintendork87> you connaot run the server but you can use the client
<nintendork87> just sudo apt-get install filezilla
<nintendork87> then you have it installed
<Jason_WT1> hello all i am using the live cd
<Timslin> i have filexilla
<nintendork87> run it like normal
<dinesh_> <bazhang>  # where i put it sir ???
<rww> Timslin: Filezilla Server is Windows-only. Linux has only the client =/
<nintendork87> well ask in a filezilla channel
<Jason_WT1> how do i see what all i can install using sudo apt-get install $$$
<bazhang> dinesh_, in front of the wine repos
<Timslin> ok, client then
<Jason_WT1> where $$$ is the program
<dinesh_> <bazhang> but tell me how can i find wine report???
<Timslin> I have a username and password and the server name but still can't connect
<lasbuntu> does anyone know why a functioning ath5k wireless interface would suddenly add a wmaster0 interface AND stop working?
<nintendork87> anyone know how to i nstall grub2 when the update-from-grub-legacy doesnt work?
<Yakeson_Chihiro> bazhang, you rock, this litlle tutorial is great, I'm going to link it in my blog
<Timslin> is the host in filezilla the server name?
<nintendork87> i screwed it up when i tried\ :\
<Jason_WT1> is that what the package manager lists or is that something esle
<rww> Timslin: yes
<nintendork87> Timslin: yes
<bazhang> http:/wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz <---these dinesh_
<rww> Jason_WT1: it's what the package manager lists
<Yakeson_Chihiro> thank you very much, basic command-lines rocks !
<Timslin> but it doesn't work what do i do?
<bazhang> Yakeson_Chihiro, nicely done
<turquoise70> Can anyone help me with a sound issue?  Or direct me to a place where I can get help with it?  The internet has been less than helpful so far.
<bill_t> Hi, I'm having a problem with mysql-server-5.0, it doesn't have a root user account
<Jason_WT1> and is java pre installed or is it a package or need dl
<bill_t> it's completely aggravating and I want to pull my hair out over this
<rww> Jason_WT1: it's a package
<bazhang> need to install it
<lasbuntu> bill: lucky you, i'm WAY past that
<dinesh_> <bazhang>  i open it   in window
<bill_t> I did a SELECT User from users and all that is listed is debian-sys-maint
<rww> Jason_WT1: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java for Java information
<Jason_WT1> and are packages just files that havent been intalled?
 * nintendork87 wantts to pull his hair out too
<bazhang> dinesh_, then follow what I told you.
<bill_t> i've searched google for the past week
<bill_t> and can't seem to find my help
<bill_t> i KNOW i can't be the only person to have this problem
<bill_t> this is a server image on gandi.net and it's freaking clean except apache and php
<dinesh_> <bazhang> excuse me sir
<turquoise70> I've found fixes online for the sound problem I'm having, but none of them have worked for me so far.
<dinesh_> <bazhang> u say that put # ....
<bazhang> dinesh_, yes?
<dinesh_> <bazhang> but where i put  #  in window
<Timslin> ok, now it says connection established, waiting for welcome message on  FileZilla
<nintendork87> bah im just gonna reinstall ubunt since i hate this install anyway :\
<Timslin> What do i do?
<lasbuntu> is there any way to see what i've installed recently that might have broken this?
<bill_t> i've tried purging the original package and re-installing it
<bazhang> dinesh_, in front of the wine repos (wine.dedicated.etc.)
<bill_t> i've tried dpkg-reconfigure
<bill_t> i just don't know what else to do
<turquoise70> ok...screw this, i give up for tonight :p  time to go smoke a fatty
<turquoise70> later everyone
 * lasbuntu is so frustrated because she doesn't know where to start
<dinesh_> <bazhang>  but where .......in terminal or anywhere???
<bazhang> dinesh_, in the window you have open in front of you in gedit
<Jason_WT1> if a window goes grey does that mean it isnt responding
<rww> Jason_WT1: yeah. Could be because it's broken or because it's doing something very computationally-intensive.
<dinesh_> <bazhang> the page open is  'http.com'
<bazhang> Jason_WT1, why are you installing stuff on a live cd
<Jason_WT1> yea
<Jason_WT1> srry
<Jason_WT1> i dont want ot put it on my HDD
<dinesh_> <bazhang>  i am not find the place ..... where i put # .........
<bazhang> it will be erased as soon as you quit
<Jason_WT1> is there a way to keep it on
<bazhang> dinesh_, good luck. I cannot help you as you are not paying attention.
<bazhang> Jason_WT1, you can remaster a livecd or use a persistent usb key
<dinesh_> <bazhang> plzz sir
<bazhang> dinesh_, no.
<Jason_WT1> what is remastering a cd
<dinesh_> <bazhang> plzzzzzzzzz
<macjason0607> guys .. eaither no one in #kubuntu is listening or i can't type .. my kubuntu keeps crashing .. would somone like to see my logs ?
<rww> !remaster | Jason_WT1
<ubottu> Jason_WT1: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<rww> !usb | Jason_WT1
<ubottu> Jason_WT1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> Jason_WT1, it is taking a live cd and adding all the things you want then reburning the iso
<kamal> what download accelerator programs are available in Ubuntu
<bazhang> Jason_WT1, it will be bigger than a cd though, probably need a dvd to write it on
<Jason_WT1> it is on a dvd
<Jason_WT1> 4.7GB
<bazhang> check those links Jason_WT1
<Jason_WT1> can i remaster more than once
<bazhang> sure
<Jason_WT1> o
<Jason_WT1> ok
<bazhang> as many disks as you have available :)
<dinesh_> <bazhang> plzzz sir
<bazhang> dinesh_, yes?
<Jason_WT1> there isnt a way to log on as root is there
<mahan> what download accelerator programs are available in Ubuntu
<dinesh_> <bazhang> i open       http://www.http.com/wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<bazhang> #http:/wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz <---like that dinesh_
<rww> !root | Jason_WT1
<ubottu> Jason_WT1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> Jason_WT1, no need
<bazhang> Jason_WT1, use sudo
<david__> need help putting compiz on xubuntu?
<Jason_WT1> yea that is what i have been doing, just wondering if there was like a GUI for it
<Jason_WT1> cept it is sudo su for me
<bazhang> Jason_WT1, gksudo for gui apps
<bazhang> no.
<bazhang> dont use that.
<Jason_WT1> y not
<bazhang> no need
<dinesh_> <bazhang>  '<' it in include or not ???
<rww> Jason_WT1: "sudo commandname" for terminal apps, "gksudo commandname" for graphical apps, Alt-F2 then "gksudo commandname" to avoid using a terminal, "sudo -i" to get a root shell prompt
<bazhang> dinesh_, paste.ubuntu.com
<Decepticon_> bash: /bin/ksh: No such file or directory
 * Lasivian sighs
<bazhang> dinesh_, do NOT paste here
<rww> Jason_WT1: the reasons for the slight differences are complicated and nuanced, and usually don't matter, but sometimes they matter very, very much.
<Decepticon_> what package to get to get ksh
<Lasivian> alright.. 2 hours past my bedtime, I go to sleep, and tomorrow I blow it away and start over
<rww> !info ksh | Decepticon_
<ubottu> ksh (source: ksh): The real, AT&T version of the Korn shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 93s+20080202-1 (intrepid), package size 1198 kB, installed size 2496 kB
<bazhang> dinesh_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list  --->paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<Lasivian> had enough of this unreliability
<bill_t> anyone ever have a problem where mysql-server-5.0 didnt' have a root user?
<dinesh_> <bazhang> sir  plzzz send the link
<bazhang> dinesh_, do NOT paste here
<dinesh_> ok
<bazhang> dinesh_, paste.ubuntu.com
<LPedro> bill_t y, u have some mysql client command to reset
<LPedro> or probablyh
<dinesh_> thank u sir
<david__> anyone got link to xubuntu channel?
<bill_t> LPedro: No, I'm at my breaking point, I can't login as root anyway
<bazhang> david__, better to ask in compiz channel for that
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion david__
<bill_t> i did a --skip-grant-tables and logged in as root
<Jason_WT1> is there a way to remaster a dvd by booting up from the live cd or do i need to do it from another OS
<bill_t> but the only user account that shows up when I do a SELECT User FROM user; is debian-sys-maint
<bill_t> I mean shouldn't root show up as well?
<LPedro> bill_t u might have something like mysql-reinstall-grant or install-basic or whatever
<LPedro> i don't remember
<Jason_WT1> and if i create a doc, is it saved on the cd or deleted as well
<bazhang> when you reboot it is gone.
<Wraith> I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 but there are no fonts showing in either liveCD or the install. Is there any way to fix this?
<qcjn> hi,I've installe screenlets, and it ask's me for an autostart configure file. Is it to autostart the widget at startup ?
<LPedro> bill_t maybe the distro avoids root user and user other name for admin
<Steven3> hola
<rww> Jason_WT1: you can't take the Live CD out while you're booted into it. I tried a week or so ago and it didn't work for me, anyway. So unless you have more than one CD drive, you won't be able to remaster while booted into the Live CD.
<bill_t> LPedro, no the only user that shows up is debian-sys-maint
<LPedro> bill_t and u get full access with that user?
<bill_t> no I don't it has limited permissions, mainly used for starting and stopping mysqld with init.d scripts
<veltsu> should I be worried if updating to Ibex prompted an error message regarding evolution?
<Jason_WT1> can i use windows to remaster?
<bazhang> Jason_WT1, you mean using virtualbox on windows?
<Condoulo> ok, this will sound a bit odd, but, my floppy drive isn't working with Ubuntu. o-O
<baxtor> Hey all, im trying to be smart here and get Ubuntu to auto-mount my external HDD using the fstab. ive got the correct formatting in the Fstab, however when i plug the drive in i get a "you do not have permission to mount this drive" error, a sudo mount overcomes this, anyone know how i can get the fstab to sudo mout it?
<Dr_willis> baxtor,  if you set up a fstab entry. it will NOT automount when plugged in.. thats bypassing the 'automounting system'
<Dr_willis> baxtor,  with the proper fstab entry. the drive will get mounted at boot time.
<mahan> how is intrepid version different from Alpha version?
<LPedro> default or auto?
<rww> baxtor: I think you need to add user or users or something to the fstab options maybe? check in man mount.
<MTecknology> I installed a cli based setup and now I'm trying to print with it... I setup a printer using localhost:631 and it claims the jobs are being sent and completed but nothing ever comes out of the printer
<Dr_willis> baxtor,  with a proper fstab entry - users can also mount/umount the device also.. but thats not going to 'auto mount' it.
<rww> mahan: intrepid is the current released version of ubuntu. The Jaunty alpha is a pre-beta, buggy, developer version of Ubuntu that you shouldn't use
<baxtor> by auto mount i mean, clear the 'still in use flags', so it will auto force mount it when i plug it in
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm trying to play KQ, a game in the repositories, and it won't let me enable sound. I go to the option in the config menu, hit the confirm key, and I see "... Please Wait ..." for an instant before... nothing happens. How do I get sound in KQ?
<Dr_willis> baxtor,  this is a NTFS drive?
<Jason_WT1> no sorry, i didnt read the pages first, it looks as though you must use ubuntu to edit a live cd
<baxtor> yeah its a shared portable drive i take to uni
<ASrock> i have a lexmark x5075, when i plugged it in i got a popup saying it was ready to print...when i tried to print something i got a popup saying it may not be connected...any ideas?
<LPedro> doesn't ubuntu take care of automount?
<baxtor> and the uni computer dont give me permissions to right click to 'safly remove'
<Dr_willis> baxtor,  you may want to get in the habbit of using the 'safely remove' feature of windows when unplugging that thing.. or risk data loss
<mahan> ok, does intrepid comes with any additional addons
<Jason_WT1> could an SD card for it, like a usb drive?
<Jason_WT1> LPedro: it does on mine, most of the time
<mahan> rww??
<Dr_willis> baxtor,  heh.. silly Uni eh.
<LPedro> yes mine too
<LPedro> so what baxtor wants?
<rww> baxtor: can you hold down left-click instead? that sometimes lets you do it. if you don't safely remove ntfs partitions in windows, linux will throw a hissy fit when you try to mount them
<mahan> rww: ok, does intrepid comes with any additional addons
<Dr_willis> LPedro,  he wants to FORCE mounting of the thing even tho its NTFS and not 'safely removed'  so its marked in use..
<rww> mahan: what do you mean by "additional addons"?
<LPedro> oh ic
<Jason_WT1> yea i also had that prob
<mahan> more than alpha version
<Jason_WT1> i could seem to get the listed force cmd to work
<baxtor> i added /dev/sdc1	/media/Sata%2	ntfs-3g	force		0	0  to my fstab, and then it sais i dont have permisions to mount this drive
<Jason_WT1> maybe go to root
<rww> mahan: jaunty alpha is newer than intrepid, so no. If you're considering installing Ubuntu, just get intrepid, though, because the alpha is very much not for end-users like you. It's for developers.
<Dr_willis> baxtor,  you mustuse the 'user' or users option..  also
<mahan> ok
<Jason_WT1> i had to go to windows and safety remove
<baxtor> cheers Dr-willis, ill do some more reading in the man :)
<mahan> rww: both are single cds, right??
<therealnanotube> ok, so... is it possible to use xrandr to set a custom refresh rate for a monitor? slightly off the one that's reported by the monitor's ddc?
<rww> mahan: yes
<mahan> rww: i have another image file, iam not sure which one is it
<Mandrew> anyone here that knows how to work paralells desktop?
<Jason_WT1> where is add/remove prog?
<rww> mahan: what's the filename?
<mahan> rww: one minute
<Jason_WT1> Why is FF so slow, its not my internet, IE can open the site much faster
<bazhang> Jason_WT1, on the livecd?
<Jason_WT1> yea
<Jason_WT1> maybe its because it is a lcd
<bazhang> livecd is not installed, IE is
<ASrock> is there someplace i can find printer drivers?
<bazhang> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Dr_willis> ASrock,  cups.org to see about its support
<eternaljoy> how can I watch this on Ubuntu Firefox?  http://news.ninemsn.com.au/livestreaming/sydney/
<c0mput3r> ok using remote desktop what port should i use to connect to my friend in china lets say?
<shad0w0fsin> I'm about to swap out my 32 bit Ubuntu and give 64 bit a try, any warnings apart from problematic Flash?
<c0mput3r> or next city to me
<mahan> rww: it is 'ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Mandrew> no one that knows how to use paralells desktop?
<rww> shad0w0fsin: no, and flash isn't that problematic; it works fine for me
<bazhang> Mandrew, for mac?
<rww> mahan: that's the one you want :)
<shad0w0fsin> how about VirtualBox?
<Dr_willis> c0mput3r,  most vnc servers  auto get the proper port -  when you tell them the desktop # to use..   vnc starts at some 6xxx numbered port.. I forget the exact one
<Mandrew> yes
<eternaljoy> how can I watch a video website if it only offers Windows media player or Silverlight?
<bazhang> Mandrew, try parallels support
<mahan> rww: is it interpid??
<rww> mahan: yes. 8.10 = intrepid
<Mandrew> didnt find any info
<rww> shad0w0fsin: never tried it. I hear it works too, though.
<bazhang> Mandrew, well that is payware and they have support no doubt
<Mandrew> spent about 7 hours to solve my problem but i cant get it to work
<gpryatel> i'm trying to get d2gse.exe running in wine according to the guide on appdb but i got these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81635/ - i can't telnet in either
<mahan> ok thank god, iam thinking of investing some more money on get intrepid..
<eternaljoy> how can I watch this on Ubuntu Firefox?  http://news.ninemsn.com.au/livestreaming/sydney/
<c0mput3r> how do i connect to my friends computer in another city with remote desktop?
<eternaljoy> c0mput3r: use walkie-talkie
<bazhang> eternaljoy, that is not helpful
<eternaljoy> bazhang: whats not?
<c0mput3r> never mind i googled it
<c0mput3r> :)
<rww> eternaljoy: if I remember correctly, ninemsn audio streams are DRMed, so you can't
<eternaljoy> bazhang: is there a way to watch it on ffirefox ubuntu?
<progre55> hi everybody!
<bazhang> eternaljoy, no. you cannot.
<eternaljoy> rww: I can watch on IE on XP
<rww> eternaljoy: I could be wrong on that, though =/
<LPedro> eternaljoy whats that?
<eternaljoy> LPedro: news live streaming
<LPedro> wich format?
<eternaljoy> LPedro: u tell me
 * eternaljoy shrugs
<eternaljoy> i just want to watch it
<LPedro> i think u can add the mplayer plugin or something to Ff in ubuntu
<rww> eternaljoy: okay. note that IE and XP are made by Microsoft and ninemsn is 50% owned by Microsoft
<eternaljoy> LPedro: how?
<mahan> rww: can we connect fc9 thru Remote Terminal from Xp
<ASrock> cups didnt have my printer...are there any other sites?
<eternaljoy> rww: so what?  is there a way to watch it?
<bazhang> eternaljoy, no.
<LPedro> if mplayer plays windows media might play that
<rww> eternaljoy: did you not read what I just said? No, it's DRM-encumbered.
<Jason_WT1> is there a way to halt/pause a dl i am getting using wget
<LPedro> how, i don't remember i'm on xp right now lol
<lucax> cant change file permision as root and anyother user... how can i solve this?
<rww> mahan: use VNC
<rww> !vnc | mahan
<ubottu> mahan: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<eternaljoy> rww: so how do I watch it on Ubuntu firefox..i know theres a way
<rww> mahan: and if that "fc9" meant Fedora 9, go ask in #fedora, they'll know better than us how to do it
<rww> eternaljoy: THERE ISN'T
<mahan> ok, i have worked with Vnc before
<bazhang> eternaljoy, you cannot. please stop asking.
<KDE4000> mahan: NX is really a great way to go
<eternaljoy> rww: are u 100% sure?
<KDE4000> mahan: i use NX for everything
<KDE4000> im chatting over NX to another PC right now :-)
<rww> thanks, bazhang
<Jason_WT1> i would like to pause it so another one can be faster
<mahan> ok
<shad0w0fsin> does anyone know if its possible to install a 32 bit guest OS on VirtualBox on a 64-bit host OS?
<KDE4000> mahan: NX is very fast, and you can even watch streaming videos with it
<KDE4000> eg firefox + youtube in remote system and watch over NX
<KDE4000> and good quality with low bandwith use
<rww> shad0w0fsin: looks like it: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-470497.html
<lucax> can someone help me out? cant change files permision as root, if ii change them, they go back like they were
<KDE4000> mahan: im using the NX free client, not the OSS version
<rww> lucax: which files, specifically?
<shad0w0fsin> rww: thanks for all your help
<rww> shad0w0fsin: you're welcome :)
<Jason_WT1> what do yall belive is the most advanced livecd linux?
<progre55> need help, please. I have connected my subwoofer to my laptop, but when I play sound, it plays from both, the laptop speakers, and the woofer.. can anybody suggest me, how I can adjust it so that when the woofer is connected, my laptop speakers do not work??
<Jason_WT1> just mute the speakers
<lucax> rww, i copied .srt file from the pendrive and have root as owner group as plugdev and other users can see them but cant readthem...
<rww> lucax: so they're on your linux partition now, not the pendrive?
<progre55> Jason_WT1, when I mute the speaker, the woofer is also muted.
<lucax> rww, right
<david__> whats the link to compiz?
<rww> lucax: what happens when you do "sudo chmod ugo+r filename.srt"?
<progre55> need help, please. I have connected my subwoofer to my laptop, but when I play sound, it plays from both, the laptop speakers, and the woofer.. can anybody suggest me, how I can adjust it so that when the woofer is connected, my laptop speakers do not work??
<rww> lucax: if it doesn't give other users read access, what's the output of "ls -l filename.srt"? the bit i'm interested in is the first part, that looks something like -rwxr-xr-x
<amministratore> ciao ce qualcuno??
<rww> !it | amministratore
<ubottu> amministratore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jason_WT1> progre55: have you tried using buds and do you get the same prob?
<LPedro> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LPedro> br is not pt :|
<progre55> Jason_WT1, what do you mean, buds?
<LPedro> dam
<Jason_WT1> earbuds, headphones
<lucax> rww, -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 66327 2008-12-07 04:58 Taken.DVDRip.XviD-ALLiANCE.Spanish.srt
<LPedro> pirates!!
<Jason_WT1> what port are you connect the sub woofer to?
<progre55> Jason_WT1, I have connected the woofer by the headphone plug.
<rww> lucax: and that's /after/ you did "sudo chmod ugo+r Taken.DVDRip.XviD-ALLiANCE.Spanish.srt"?
<therealnanotube> anyone know how the mechanics of generating modelines?
<lucax> rww, yes
<progre55> Jason_WT1, which is on the front, next to the mic plug
<rww> lucax: and you're sure that the file is currently located on a partition that supports permissions? something formatted as ext2, ext3, rieser, or w/e?
<Jason_WT1> i sometimes get this with headphones, I usually have to restart the comp or remove the audio driver and reinstall or, if availe update it
<Jack_> What do I type in to boot my ubuntu install on my hardrive with my ubuntu CD? I didn't install Grub.
<LPedro> btw there is some way to change jack functionality? (as in line in, line out)? my card at windows i can choose
<Dabbu> i am not able to set any image as wallpaper ...any help ?
<progre55> Jason_WT1, well, as far as I know, i have the latest drivers..
<rww> Dabbu: what happens when you try?
<Dabbu> rww: only the background color changer according to the wallpaper color
<Jason_WT1> so do i but somethimes i just need to fallback to an older one then update to the current on, just so it will reset the driver
<inertial> when i'm trying to set up the keyboard shotcuts in gnome i am unable to create a shortcut that consists of the windows key + alt + left.. is this because the windows key/super is not a normal modifier key?
<Jason_WT1> is ubuntu based off of debien?
<rww> Jason_WT1: yes
<stickboy> i was watching a movie and the eject button got bumped while it was playing. now the colors are messed up in any movie i play, so that stuff is blue when it should be orange, etc. any idea how to fix this? i tried restarted and no dice
<Jason_WT1> yea, i see that alot in the sys
<Jason_WT1> will there be problems if i use gparted to (un)part the media that it is running off of?
<Dabbu> rww: any idea?
<rww> Jason_WT1: yeah. It won't let you do it :P
<rww> Dabbu: nope, I'm looking around, but not seeing anything :(
<Dabbu> rww: ok
<Jason_WT1> with using pidgin is there a way to scroll up through the text i typed, like in some of the other irc clients
<Jason_WT1> it is usually jut the up arrow
<eternaljoy> how I install moonlight on Ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> moonlight is like silverlight, allowing me to watch websites that have silverlight
<eternaljoy> rww: moonlight is the answer
<Jason_WT1> if i get Cannot write to `wonderland-0-4-0-linux-i686.zip' (No space left on device). when i try to wget something, does that mean that the live cd is full?
<Dr_willis> Jason_WT1,  or the ram drive its using...
<bazhang> Jason_WT1, why using the live cd? may as well go for a full install/dual boot
<eternaljoy> !moonlight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moonlight
<Dr_willis> Jason_WT1,  you cant write to a cd what way. :)
<rww> eternaljoy: moonlight doesn't implement silverlight's DRM scheme, so no, it isn't, hence my repeated insistence that you can't see that video in Ubuntu.
<Jason_WT1> it is a dvd
<bazhang> Jason_WT1, does not matter.
<bazhang> its live.
<ardchoille> Jason_WT1: cd/dvd are closed, you can't write to them
<Lunis> anyone here familiar with naim?
<eternaljoy> rww: it does according to the sources
<ardchoille> Jason_WT1: also, are you wanting the wonderland gtk theme?
<Lunis> basically I need to know how to have naim actually beep the console instead of flashing the screen
<Jason_WT1> wonderland is a program
<eternaljoy> rww: somepeople on the ubuntu forums have said it works on that website
<Jason_WT1> it is like SL
<ardchoille> ok
<bazhang> eternaljoy, then you should follow that they say.
<eternaljoy> bazhang: I am now, reading the step by step
<veltsu> pardon my stupidity, but where can i find "Settings->Repositories->Third Party Software?
<bazhang> eternaljoy, do what the posts suggest and dont target users here for info. if someone knows they will answer
<eternaljoy> bazhang: well its unfair kicking me for asking about something that could be done..
<eternaljoy> bazhang: rww was wrong, so why was I kicked?
<bazhang> eternaljoy, stay on topic.
<_2> veltsu normally  blah>blah>blah  means look in your menu for the first blah and follow the yellow brick road
<eternaljoy> bazhang: ok
<rww> eternaljoy: you weren't kicked for asking. you were kicked for refusing to listen to anything you were told. And please don't say I'm "wrong" until you get it working. If you do, let me know and I'll be happy to eat plenty of humble pie.
<W1nd> hello !
<Jason_WT1> well it got to 98% and then i got that error, so i think it is/was writing to it
<srh_> i forgot a command to open documents. can someone help me out?
<eternaljoy> rww: well im glad I didnt listen to you, because your information was wrong.  the end.
<veltsu> _2 thanks, I was just wondering where I can access the "Settings" part of the path
<srh_> i cant just type in gnome open and the file. that doesnt work
<bazhang> eternaljoy, please stop.
 * rww sighs and goes off to get coffee
<eternaljoy> bazhang: ok sorry
<_2> veltsu app menu    probably a refferance to synaptic judging from the rest of the path
<Jason_WT1> where does the time get the weather, it shows day but it is night
<Jason_WT1> well by all, time to go to windows vista
<axscode> ﻿Hi, in my CompizConfig Setting Manager,  when i try to enable/check my utilities -> Wallpaper, it automatically unchecks in about 2-4 seconds, can someone help me how to enable my wallpaper-utility in compiz?
<inertial> if i've chagned some settings of metacity using gconf-editor, do i need to do something for the settings to take effect?
<veltsu> _2 you sir, are a genius. Thanks for pointing me to the right direction. indeed I found it from the Synaptic Package Manager
<blood> how do u compile
<_2> veltsu s/genius/vetren/
<bazhang> !compile | blood
<ubottu> blood: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> blood check that link
<blood> thanks
<_2> or veteran even
<rafting> I have an x86 32bit operating system. can i use the i386-iso?
<ardchoille> rafting: yes
<blood> sweet bezhang
<blood> who done a course on linux
<_2> rms
<bazhang> blood, a course on linux? perhaps chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> also check these docs
<bazhang> !rute | blood
<ubottu> blood: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<atomickiten> hi
<_2> bazhang interesting that there is no referance to rute-book from the !rute infonode
<spud_> Hello everyone!  I had ubuntu on partition A, and B empty.  I installed XP on B.  it said 'we're going to make B the primary partition now.  you can undo it in (blah)->disk-management later.  and it wont let me.  so i tried with the ubuntu boot-CD, using gparted. now booting says 'OS not found'.  how to fix it so i can boot xp or linux?
<bazhang> _2, suggest a change to the factoid if you wish
<david__> could someone help me with pastebin?
<_2> !info pastebinit > david__
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<c0mput3r> ssh
<raul_> heloo
<david__> 2 need hel[p learning how to use it
<ardchoille> david__: man pastebinit ?
<Timslin> can anyone help me with connecting to my server using FTP? Been at it for 2 hours now and still can't figure it out.
<david__> 2 i guess?
<_2> david__ it's command line     pastebinit /path/to/filename     or,  command | pastebinit   to pastebin the output of any command,
<jabrroa_> jabrroa2
<Timslin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1004247
<david__> 2 what exactly does it do?
<_2> david__ you can use any browser to dirrectly access and post to the website also.
<Signius> Is there a simple way to get the kernel console screen showing on bootup instead of the ogrange progress bar ?
<_2> !paste > david__
<ubottu> david__, please see my private message
<atomickiten> i order new ubuntu CD online i cant wait to get
<atomickiten> i will be back on irc chat to ask ques. probably but its a start
<_2> Signius yes  boot with  "nosplash" key word appended to the "kernel" line
<bombshock> Hello. Could someone tell me if it is possible to install ubuntu via a floppy disk? Im trying to install ubuntu on an older laptop and the Live CD keeps on freezing or stalling on me when starting the installation process
<atomickiten> no ubuntu needs CD not floppy
<atomickiten> its big
<Signius> _2: is that in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<atomickiten> also, u can get CD very cheap online i ordered for only $9.99 plus shipping
<_2> Signius it is, and at boot time, one can use the edit feture of grub to add that,    [esc] "select the kernel to boot and press" [e] "slect the kernel line and press" [e] "add the keyword and press" [enter] [b]
<bombshock> atomickiten: i know... i was wondering if there is some sort of net install wich i can start with a floppy and access to internet
<chairman> i finally figured out this transparent cube thing
<Signius> _2: Thank you i will give that a try now
<_2> Signius
<maveriick> hi everybody
<_2> Signius note that editing the menu from the grub prompt is not sticky.
<veltsu> believe it or not guys, I'm still having trouble with my wireless
 * spud_ believes it
 * _2 does 2_
<veltsu> oh, it wasn't so hard to believe it seems. I almost get the feeling like you guys don't trust my troubleshooting skills :)
<spud_> how can i dualboot XP and Ubuntu?  I installed XP AFTER ubuntu now i cant boot ubuntu
<chairman> does anyone know how to upgrade to open office 3.0?
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | spud_
<ubottu> spud_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_2> veltsu not that,  it's the propriatery hardware that we don't trust
<spud_> Dr_willis: ooh thx
<david__> when using pastebin do i just copy and then paste command in the box?
<Dr_willis> I use the pastebinit command to send text to the pastebin web sites
<Dr_willis> pastebinit  somefile
<Dr_willis> then it prints out the url, that i then paste here
<rww> chairman: OO3 isn't in the official archives yet. It'll be up on https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive soon, but note that PPAs are unofficial and might have bugs.
<jim_p> does anyone know an rss feed site that tells the weather?
 * rww is excited that the OO3 PPA will theoretically be working again soon :D
<_2> some-command --with-all arguments 2>&1 | pastebinit
<dnyy> I can't for the life of me get ubuntu to mount my usb stick. GParted says it's there, but I can't access it.  I created a new partition on it, but that did nothing. It shows up as "USB Drive" in the places menu, but does nothing when I click it.  What can I do? :(
<_2> dnyy did you create a filesystem on it ?
<_2> dnyy you don't mount partitions, you mount filesystems
<Dr_willis> dnyy,  and what filesystem is this?
<dkT> I can't get bluetooth working in ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell XPS M1330, any suggestions?
<dnyy> _2: I created an ext2 partition on it. ;x
<_2> it's not uncommon for a filesystem to be found in a partition but you don't actually mount the partition
<_2> dnyy so make a filesystem in that ext2 partition
<dnyy> _2 ah, well how can I get into it then?  It was working previously, then I installed the xubuntu-desktop package and it no longer works.
<dnyy> _2: How do I do that? :X
<Dr_willis> dnyy,  try mounting it from the command line perhaps?  -  you DID format the filesystem after making it with gparted?
<_2> Dr_willis can walk you through it, dnyy
<dnyy> Dr_willis: Well, it said it formatted it as it was creating the partition.
<_2> i'm out.  gooday to one and all.
<dnyy> g'night :)
<MariusAZ> What do you buntufags use to look up tag info/tag audio tracks?
<Dr_willis> Heh - its getting late here also..
<rww> MariusAZ: MusicBrainz Picard. It sucks, but I'm used to it from Windows.
<MariusAZ> ahh
<MariusAZ> he he
<MariusAZ> Cool, thanks
<veltsu> ok boys and girls, here goes my last try on getting ubuntu to work: I'm attempting an install of the latest madwifi drivers for my network card
<dnyy> I'm so confused as to why it just stopped working for no reason. ;(
<cheat> i've just installed ubuntu and it's my first time there, how do i connect it to my wireless network
 * Dr_willis wonders if hes the only person in the world that uses wires now.
<Signius> Can i rmeove all the stuff related to other lnguages that i do not need ?
<leprasmurf> hello all.  I need some advice.  after 10 minutes my screen goes blank (screensaver) and won't come back out of it.  I've disabled any and all sleep modes I could find in icewm, gnome, and kde.  I've even gone as far as "sudo chmod -R -x /etc/acpi/*" and it's still occurring
<Signius> Is i need on the system is English
<rww> Dr_willis: you're not. I only use ethernet.
<Dr_willis> rww,  i will confess.. that finally under 8.10 - wireless works. :P
<rww> Dr_willis: it probably would for me, too, but my wireless is turned off in my BIOS settings. I don't like wireless networks... they feel insecure and wrong :/
 * Dr_willis hands Rww  a tinfoil hat.
<cheat> i've just installed ubuntu and it's my first time there, how do i connect it to my wireless network
<rww> ^_^
<jim_p> cheat, there is some icon on the tray. you will have to make sure the wireless card is supported though
<Dr_willis> cheat,  run that restricted-drivers tool and seeif it  wants to isnall any extra drivers for your wireless card. for starters.. (and yes that meand you must be 'wired' to get the initial drivers if needed.
<Dr_willis> for my wioreless laptop. once i got the drivers installed.. I just click on the little network-manager icon in the  panel.  and connect. :)
<chairman> ok thanks
<jim_p> does anyone know a weather site with rss feed?
<wahnnfrieden> hi
<wahnnfrieden> why is this the largest channel?
<wahnnfrieden> linux only has .1% user usage
<Dr_willis> Because this is where all the Cool People Hang out
<dnyy> Dr_willis: What filesystem should I format this usb stick to?
<wahnnfrieden> Cool People Hang
<dnyy> I know shit about ext2, fat32, etc etc
<rww> !ohmy | dngr
<ubottu> dngr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rww> !ohmy | dnyy
<ubottu> dnyy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wahnnfrieden> !ohmy
<Dr_willis> dnyy,  depends on the task you want to do with it..
<rww> this nick completion is completely different from my old client and it's messing me up >.>
<Dr_willis> dnyy,  if you want to share data with windows machines.. fat32
<dnyy> eek, apologies. :o
<Dr_willis> or fat16
<leprasmurf> hello all.  I need some advice.  after 10 minutes my screen goes blank (screensaver) and won't come back out of it.  I've disabled any and all sleep modes I could find in icewm, gnome, and kde.  I've even gone as far as "sudo chmod -R -x /etc/acpi/*" and it's still occurring.  any advice where to look?
<dnyy> ubuntu will install to it no matter what it is i'm guessin?
<veltsu> ok, imagine I've never asked help. I want to get my Atheros wireless card working on my laptop with Ubuntu 8.10.
<Dr_willis> dnyy,  what are you trying to do exactly?
<wahnnfrieden> any people in japan here?
<veltsu> just now I tried it with the madwifi drivers, no change. I still can't see any networks. Do anyone have any good ideas on how to get it functioning (I've been at this for a better part of a week now)
<rww> wahnnfrieden: this channel is for Ubuntu technical support, not general topics. Maybe try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<dnyy> Dr_willis: Store files to move between linux and windows, and to (maybe) use with Ubuntu's usb startup disk creator.
<pc03> bayu
<pc03> bayu
<pc03> planetz
<veltsu> I can see my wireless with lspci but no wireless device is active or at least doesn't show up with ifconfig
<sloopy> hmm this is for ubuntu help? cool, how do i get my keyboard to not allow accented letter input? it is annoying to hit ´ just for a ´ when i dont type letters with a ´ for example áéíóú
<Dr_willis> dnyy,  that creator tool will format it to be fat16 i recall.. You dont need to be manually foramting it
<dnyy> Dr_willis: Ah, well it won't let me put any files on it or anything from inside ubuntu. :/
<dnyy> It shows up in the places menu, but that's it.  I can't open it or anything.
<Dr_willis> ` '  Hmm.. i dont even see a  ´ ´  key
<WIGGMPk> How do you remove ALL every gnome-panel and prevent it from starting up again (automatically at login) in Intrepid Ibex 8.10
<rww> sloopy: System > preferences > Keyboard > Layouts and fix the settings there. (Mine are: Keyboard Model: unknown; Layout: USA)
<dnyy> Dr_willis: lol, what? ;o
<gerhard> i got the following problem: when i start the pc, and ubuntu begins to load, it takes a routine drive check. but during that check my monitor will turn black and say that it cant display the information anymore
<gerhard> the pc will only run if i cancel the drive check
<l3d> lets say I wanted to delete all .log files at one time . How would I get this done
<veltsu> using ifconfig I have ath0 enabled now but I still can't find any networks. I also have a wmaster0 -00 device. I have no idea why it's there. It must be something to do with the wireless card though because when i enable ath0 it shows up also
<WIGGMPk> gerhard: does it show the drive check failing?
<sloopy> rww, hmmm there were two listed on the layout section i removed one and it works :')
<sloopy> rww, ty
<gerhard> nope, the drive check runs at maximum to 22% and then the screen turns black
<gerhard> but it shows no error
<dnyy> Grr, well it shows up in the startup disk creator.  Why in the world will it not work in nautilus.
<rww> sloopy: You're welcome! Glad I could help :)
<WIGGMPk> gerhard: have you tried the recovery mode? or booting to a LiveCD and running fsck?
<veltsu> I guess I just have to face the facts: I can't get it to work on Ubuntu and i should go back to Windows..oh well, at least I tried
<Dr_willis> dnyy,  if you formated it to be ext2/3 then your user has no permissions to write to it.. it has to be chowned  - to be owned by the user first
<gerhard> no i didnt know what to recover.. if i cancel the drive check, my pc runs normally
<Dr_willis> dnyy,  statrtup creator tool is most likley running as root.
<dnyy> Dr_willis: aaah, gotcha. thanks for the help. :)
<LoveGuru> Hi, Is there anyone Familiar with "ebox" i m getting some complications with installating some modules. Thankx. uSing ubuntu intrepid.
<WIGGMPk> gerhard: running recovery mode doesnt mean you have to recovery something, just gives you the chance to drop to a shell so you can run fsck on your drives
<ramonrdz1986> d
<gerhard> ah that might be a good idea
<gerhard> so how does the fsck tool work?
<WIGGMPk> gerhard: it is easiest (at least for most) to run it from a livecd
<WIGGMPk> gerhard: first do a quick "sudo fdisk -ls"
<gerhard> ok
<WIGGMPk> gerhard: it will show you all the drives you have, write them down or just do it again once your in the livecd.. it is important you either do it from a shell before it boots or from a livecd, because running fsck on a drive that is mounted is a very bad idea
<gerhard> shows a great list then
<gerhard> i see
<rafting> the install-icon when running the bootloader, does it have gparted? can it format the harddrive for me? i have a working bootloader so I just want to completely wipe out Vista and have a full 120GB ubuntu install
<gerhard> and is there a command to check all the drives?
<WIGGMPk> gerhard: then just pick them out one at a time.. "fsck /dev/sda1" /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3, etc.. dont worry about SWAP drive though, you dont need it for that because theres no filesystem
<rww> rafting: there's a step during setup where you can choose to remove all existing partitions and put Ubuntu in their place, yes.
<gerhard> good, so i have to list them up?
<Flannel> WIGGMPk, gerhard: easier to `sudo touch /forcefsck` and then reboot
<WIGGMPk> gerhard: if you can remember them, then no
<WIGGMPk> Flannel: thanks for that.. I didnt know about that
<gerhard> ummm
<rww> Flannel: I think that'll cause his original problem to flare up again, though: his monitor turns off during bootup fscks
<gerhard> ok i type that
<Flannel> rww: That is odd.  And would likely trigger it, yes.
<gerhard> well i am going to reboot
<WIGGMPk> eh..?
<gerhard> see you soon ;-)
<WIGGMPk> =)
<WIGGMPk> Flannel: how do you turn off gnome-panel in 8.10?
<jim_p> does anyone know a weather site with rss feed?
<toti> buongiorno a tutti
<rww> !it | toti
<ubottu> toti: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jim_p> toti, giorno
<zeno___> is there a way to tell what db level your headphones are playing at?
<jim_p> zeno___, alsamixer shows in db
<zeno___> jim_p: thanks
<rom1v> hi
<ottoshmidt> do u know how to make Pulseaudio work properly through Alsa?
<rom1v> impossible to install sun-java6-plugin
<zeno___> jim_p: it says 28, thats precent
<rom1v> "no version of sun-java6-plugin packet is available, but it exists in database
<rom1v> "
<mb_> apparently the wireless breaking part of ht e new kernels has yet to be fixed?
<mb_> why does ubuntu still choose to release kenels that break people's hardware function?
<mb_> thanks a million.
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> I don't have KDE installed, what packages do I need to be able to play videa from KPhotoAlbum? any ideas?
<mb_> how does one get out of the mess that i'm in: ubuntu broke my wireless.
<mb_> luckily i have a trusty mac to allow me to use the internet!
<ottoshmidt> rom1v, have u tried installing through synaptic?
<juanez> ottoshmidt: disable pulseaudio, it's not correctly configured in 8.10 afaik
<WIGGMPk> mb_: load the other kernel from the grub menu
<Flannel> !doesnt work | mb_
<ubottu> mb_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ottoshmidt> juanez, but it works well, unless login sounds are on
<rom1v> this packet doesn't appear in synaptic
<rom1v> while one month ago, it worked
<ottoshmidt> rom1v, it does in mine
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  the light for the modem is on, but i can not join the local network as ubuntu apparently does not see my wireless card
<Flannel> rom1v: Please pastebin the output to: sudo apt-get update
<juanez> rom1v: make sure you got the proper repositories added in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mb_> also, i can configure the network. it just has no deire to join it now with the update.
<rom1v> it's in multiverse (which is enabled)
<rom1v> but wait a minute, I try to switch to "main server" instead of french servers
<WIGGMPk> mb_: what kernel? what wireless card? what previous kernel did it work in? x86 or amd64?
<Dabbu> can anyone help me to save a file as MP# in audacity?
<Dabbu> can anyone help me to save a file as MP3 in audacity?
<Dr_willis> Dabbu,  i belive you 'export' them to be a mp3. not really save it as a mp3
<qcjn> hi, is there a log that we can check out after an rsync to see what's it's done ?
<Dabbu> Dr_wills: u r right
<seagullman> what is the command to mount everything in fstab?
<Flannel> seagullman: sudo mount -a
<seagullman> Flannel, thanks mate
<jordan_> Hi all where can i found executables (i'm looking for xchat to link it into firefox) it's in the bin folder, isn't it ?
<rom1v> Flannel, here is the result of sudo apt-get update :
<rww> jordan_: issue "whereis programname". If I remember correctly, xchat is /usr/bin/xchat.
<rom1v> arf, I can't pastebin : Sorry, your post tripped our spam filter - let us know if you think this could be improved
<Flannel> jordan_: type 'which firefox' and it'll tell you the path to firefox
<Flannel> !paste | rom1v
<ubottu> rom1v: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rom1v> Yes, I know that
<jordan_> rww okay thanks :p
<rom1v> but pastebin doesn't accept my text
<rom1v> it considers it as a spam
<jordan_> Flannel thanks
<Flannel> rom1v: Yes, use the ubuntu pastebin
<thinkgnu> is there any difference to compile a project and make a package for it on ubuntu 8.4 or 8.10 while using the same compiler ?
<LoveGuru> Hi, Is there anyone Familiar with "ebox" i m getting some complications with installating some modules. Thankx. uSing ubuntu intrepid.
<kyle__> hello?
<rom1v> same problem on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<rww> !hi | kyle_edwards
<ubottu> kyle_edwards: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gerhard> well, the monitor switched off again, but this time i waited and finally a picture appeared again
<Dabbu>  Dr_willis: is there any solution,idon't fing liblame0 in synaptic....how can i install this ?
<Flannel> rom1v: use paste.ubuntu.com
<dukenukem2> hi, i have just installed ubuntu and i am trying to connect my wireless card. i have downloaded the correct driver for my card type, it was a tarball which i extracted and placed on my desktop. now i'm kind of wondering how to install it..
<rom1v> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81815/
<rom1v> thank you
<Dr_willis> !find liblame
<ubottu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=liblame&mode=&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<Dr_willis> Dabbu,  may be at medibuntu site.  or in some other repo
<kyle_edwards> dukenukem2, have you downloaded the source code?
<Flannel> rom1v: You really should disable -proposed.  That could very well be the problem
<dukenukem2> i think so, yes. i checked the INSTALL file and it said to "make install" but i'm having trouble with that.
<dukenukem2> i couldn't see a binary to download, incidently.
<rww> dukenukem2: make sure you have the package build-essential installed if you're compiling stuff. that'll deal with the basics.
<kyle_edwards> from my experience you can go into the synaptic package manage under system > administration to find drivers that will self install them
<marek_> hi i have a problem with permissions
<rww> dukenukem2: I'm assuming that by "trouble" you mean you got errors
<juanez> marek_: we cant help with mom and dad. sorry
<rom1v> Flannel, I disabled it, no changes :(
<juanez> =D
<kyle_edwards> yeah what that will do is make it so you can acctually compile the package
<xorlim> marek_: man chmod
<Flannel> rom1v: Did you do sudo apt-get update after changing?
<marek_> what should i do, to enable rw access for all users, for mounted vfat partition?
<marek_> xorlim well i tried, but there is a problem
<rom1v> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81817/
<juanez> marek_: chmod a+rw /path
<marek_> i tried sudo chmod 777 /media/sec
<juanez> marek_: or chmod -R a+rw /path
<marek_> i tried this, but it doesnt change permissions
<juanez> -R = recursive
<marek_> ls -al still give the same
<marek_> and i tried -R as ewell
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  it worked with 2.27 but not with 2.29
<juanez> do you have permission to chmod the files then?
<marek_> i try with sudo
<rww> marek_, juanez: chmod won't work for changing permissions on a vfat partition. You need to edit /etc/fstab and set permissions there.
<juanez> see rww
<marek_> rww - have this line in fstab
<Flannel> rom1v: alright, please pastebin: apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<juanez> just realized it was  FAT :S
<marek_> '/dev/sda2       '/media/drugi    vfat    defaults        0       0
<WIGGMPk> mb_: i didnt realize 2.29 was a stable release???
<qcjn> his ther a log file to see what rsync has done ?
<marek_> rw will do?
<Pupeno> What other clippboard history program is there other than glipper?
<rom1v> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81819/
<rww> marek_: nope. change defaults to "user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000"
<rww> marek_: ( according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#%3Coption%3E%20example anyway; i forget whether that's right)
<Flannel> rom1v: Odd.  Alright, let me manually check the french mirror.
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  then why would ubuntu release it in to the wild?
<marek_> rww that helped thanks very much
<rww> marek_: user makes it mountable by anyone, auto makes it automount at bootup, fmask and dmask are masks for files and directories respectively
<mb_> for massconsumption
<rww> marek_: you're welcome :)
<WIGGMPk> mb_: im running intrepid, and my current kernel version is 2.6.27-9.. I dont think 2.6.29 is stable... keyword being stable.. check to see if you have the "proposed" updates enabled
<binarymutant> should I keep my original files in my mercurial server? it doesn't look like they are needed anymore, since they aren't being updated...
<xorlim> WIGGMPk: mine is 2.6.27-10-generic
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  i would, but now that i can't even get to the archive server, it won't tell me any thing [...]
<bazhang> mb_, you're using proposed?
<mb_> it tells me i have a connection, but will not connect
<jim_p> does anyone know a weather site with rss feed?
<mb_> eth1 light is on, ifconfig sees it
<rom1v> Flannel, I use 64bits
<mb_> but will not configure
<rom1v> that could be the problem?
<Flannel> rom1v: It shouldn't be, but I'll check
<rww> jim_p: umm, weather.com?
<mb_> ifup eth1 yields: Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<mb_> yet, it's in ifconfig
<WIGGMPk> mb_: System > Administration > Software Sources > clicke the "Updates" tab and check to see if "Pre-released" or "Unsupported" are checked.. cause if they are, then I really cant help you trouble shoot your wireless problem because they are plainly not stable kernel's
<rww> jim_p: according to http://www.weather.com/weather/rss/subscription/ , anyway.
<kyle_edwards> hello, does anyone know of a reliable source for the radar on the weather tab for queensland,australia??
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  i've booted back to .26
<mb_> but it still doesn't work
<mb_> light is on, but no one is home
<WIGGMPk> mb_: and it worked prior to upgrading?
<Flannel> rom1v: Oh... interesting.  It does seem that -plugin is missing from amd64... let me check other mirrors
<WIGGMPk> xorlim: do you have pre-released enabled?? cause i only have -9
<xorlim> WIGGMPk: I think I do.
<jim_p> rww, it does not do anything whan i put my location there!
<rww> Flannel: I couldn't find it either. Utah Univ., AMD64
<Flannel> rom1v: Looks like -plugin doesn't exist on AMD64, which... is odd, to say the least.
<WIGGMPk> xorlim: =) was wondering.. thought i was getting short changed
<WIGGMPk> mb_: what wireless adapter do you have? the chipset?
<xorlim> WIGGMPk: a guy on the net told me to enable everything in the update GUI and I also ran update-manager -d
<alkamid> hello
<rww> jim_p: put your info there, press Update, then press XML
<jim_p> rww, wait
<Flannel> mb_: Please pastebin the output to this command: lsb_release -a, thanks
<WIGGMPk> xorlim: wearing your balls out there on your sleeve eh.. lol
<xorlim> WIGGMPk: heh
<alkamid> what should I do to change "alkamid.endoftheinternet.org" to "alkamid" in my Ubuntu?
<alkamid> I edited my /etc/hosts
<WIGGMPk> xorlim: maybe for hardy, but I never enabled them for non LTS versions
<kyle__> hello, does anyone know a way of getting the radar working for the weather applet?
<alkamid> and wrote a line "alkamid.endoftheinternet.org alkamid"
<alkamid> but it doesn't work
<rww> !hostname | alkamid
<ubottu> alkamid: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<mb_> Flannel:  no LSB modules available, 8.1, codename: Intrepid
<DarkKnight> can anyone help me with gimp images
<BSG75> anyone know how I can install kernel sources?
<Ab3L> hello
<kyle_edwards> darknight, whats your problem?
<rww> alkamid: for example, my machine name is "xyzzy", my /etc/hostname is "xyzzy", and my /etc/hosts contains a line "127.0.0.1   xyzzy"
<alkamid> rww, and then what? should I restart some services?
<jim_p> rww, all i get is a silly messsage "Current weather conditions in ..." on my conky
<alkamid> I added a line "alkamid.endoftheinternet.org alkamid" in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<rww> alkamid: probably want to reboot. several programs get unhappy when you change the hostname from under them
<rww> alkamid: that's not what's supposed to be in there
<DarkKnight> kyle_edwards; i wanted 2 create a 3D prism and i wanted some help upon it
<rww> alkamid: if you wanted your hostname to be "alkamid", /etc/hostname would contain only "alkamid", and /etc/hosts would contain a line "127.0.0.1 alkamid"
<alkamid> okay, I see
<kyle_edwards> darkknight; sorry cant help you with that :D
<rww> jim_p: then find another service that outputs only temperature. Finding such a service is beyond the scope of #ubuntu :/
<Flannel> mb_: And what kernel versions are you using currently?  and what do you have available?  (you can check in /boot)
<y0315219> why can't i install yahoo messenger ?
<jim_p> rww, true. thanks for your help.
<kyle_edwards> because its a windows program?
<rww> jim_p: or maybe look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422305
<jim_p> y0315219, beause its a windows app
<kyle_edwards> try using the program pidgin
<Ab3L> i had to force the quit of firefox, but now if i try to open it again a message is shown saying that firefox is already running, but not responding and that to open a new window, i must first close that process first. How do I it without restart the system?
<alkamid> rww: you mean /etc/hosts should contain a line "alkamid.endoftheinternet.org alkamid"
<alkamid> is that right?
<rww> alkamid: no, i mean what i said
<jim_p> rww, i dont like that. too much scripting
<alkamid> but some computer on the Web to be named "alkamid" in my Ubuntu
<Ediferious> Ab3L: System, admin, system monitor, kill process
<alkamid> it's my home server with ssh
<rww> alkamid: /etc/hosts doesn't map from one hostname to another. it only maps hostnames to IP addresses
<seagullman> i cannot write to my data partition, it is ext3 and fstab has the following options: auto,users,rw,relatime..... am i missing something? thanks
<Dr_willis> seagullman,  the partition or at least a directory on it.. has to be owned by the user you want to write to it with...
<alkamid> rww: so how do I map from one hostname to another?
<alkamid> I don't want to write "alkamid.blabalbla" every time I ssh
<seagullman> Dr_willis, i see.. is that not taken care of by "users"?
<Dr_willis> alkamid,  make an alias.
<rww> alkamid: oh. You can't do that server-side. You'd probably want to edit your SSH config file on the client side and add an alias.
<Dr_willis> seagullman,  not for ext2/3    - it has 'real' permission/ownsership features..
<rww> alkamid: see man ssh_config
<mattbmc> anyone know a good link that explains the uses of and relationships between the local and FQDN hostnames on a Ubuntu server that serves mail and or web?     Seems like an unnecessarily confusing topic.    Thanks!
<Dr_willis> seagullman,  for vfat/ntfs - it might.
<alkamid> rww: thanks
<seagullman> Dr_willis, ah.. i thought it was easier for my old fat partition
<AlNahar> what is with the ubuntu forums?
<seagullman> Dr_willis, so is the problem not within fstab then?
<Ab3L> Ediferious: thank you
<AlNahar> it
<AlNahar> is like you cant login
<Ediferious> Ab3L: No Problem :)
<AlNahar> i log in and it doesn't acknowledge that i;m logged in
<rww> AlNahar: ask in #ubuntuforums, not here :)
<Ediferious> Haha
<Ediferious> XD
<Dr_willis> seagullman,  chown the mountpoint after the fs is mounted to be owned by the user you want to use it..  or chown a specific dir in the filesystem for the user to use
<binarymutant> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6323816
<seagullman> Dr_willis, cool, thanks
<rww> binarymutant: ask in #mercurial
<Snow|man> i just downloaded ubuntu
<Snow|man> and burnt it to a DVD
<Snow|man> when i choose install
<Snow|man> it brings me to a text line thing
<Snow|man> like SSH
<FloodBot1> Snow|man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> !enter | Snow|man
<ubottu> Snow|man: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Snow|man> lmfao
<Snow|man> ok
<rww> bot was quicker than me >.>
<Snow|man> yah
<Ediferious> Whats the problem?
<mattbmc> Snow: sounds liek you might have gotten the alt installer.....wrong download link
<maveriick> hi all
<Snow|man> omg
<Snow|man> the file name is
<Snow|man> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Ediferious> Sounds right
<rww> mattbmc, Snow|man: alt installer wouldn't drop to a command-line, though... and that's not the filename for the alt CD
<maveriick> Can anybody help me to setup wireless networking from command line for ubuntu hardy 8.04 ...?
<Ediferious> What exactly do you see?
<maveriick> I tried a lot of docs online ...but nothing works fine...
<Snow|man> it says
<Snow|man> installing
<mattbmc> Snow:   could just be you're not good enough
<mattbmc> ;)
<Ediferious> Heh
<Snow|man> ¬_¬
<Ediferious> It just says installing?
<Ediferious> thats trippy...
<Snow|man> then after that line thing goes threw a while
<Snow|man> it says type help for a list of commands
<zzlyzq> ifconfig wlan0
<zzlyzq> maybe
<Snow|man> i type help
<Snow|man> and its just like when i connect to my linux server with SSH
<rww> Snow|man: just type your whole message on one line. You don't need to split it up into several, and when you do, it makes the channel harder to read.
<Snow|man> wow, this is the only channel that complains..
<Snow|man> not many people talking either
<rww> Snow|man: it's one of those rules that makes more sense during the day when there's 20 people talking at once, but which is enforced all the time :)
<Snow|man> Yeah, i know but its from using all these IMs :P i'm not an IRCer lol
<Ediferious> Speaking of installations, I was installing ubuntu on a new PC tonight, and it got to 94%, sat there for an hour (Seemed like), and then it went "black" still lit screen, but black, you know? Should I worry? Its been years since I did a clean install.
<rww> Snow|man: anyway. Do you get any sort of graphics at any point? An Ubuntu logo with an orange scrollbar? Any sort of desktop?
<Snow|man> Is it because I burned ubuntu on a DVD?
<Snow|man> Yeah
<Ediferious> Who knows, I've never done DVD.
<Snow|man> Ubuntu logo with an orange scrollbar
<Ediferious> Did you chose install from that?
<Snow|man> That was after I chose install
<Ediferious> And then what did you do?
<dnyy> Dr_willis: ya still up?
<rww> Snow|man: did it say anything about busybox, by any chance?
<Snow|man> yeah, it did!
<delken> i find 8.10 to be a little buggier than 8.04 imho
<dfrank> hello All, tell me please, how do i set max CPU usage for any program starting from command line ?  For example, to run it in background, i should type "&" at end of line. Maybe it's similar way to limit CPU usage?
<mach2> Hello all
<rww> Snow|man: okay. Follow the instructions here to check that the DVD burned okay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck?action=show&redirect=CDIntegrityCheck
<Ediferious> Howdy, Mach2
<joaopinto> dfrank, read: man nice
<mach2> I just install ubuntu 64bit :)
<mach2> installed hehe
<yomm> Brasero won't burn the images it created itself by selecting 'Copy Disc' ( raw.toc ) .. Any hints ?
<Ediferious> Oh, your award will be in the mail by 12:00pm tomorrow ;)
<rafting> 2 problems: 1. I cant change the screen resolution because the options are only 800/600 and 640*480. i want 1280*800, how? 2. when I start the install i do the first steps but the partitioner never starts.
<mebus> Hallo !
<mach2> Ediferious: ok great.. I'll stay up all night waiting on it :)
<delken> rafting, check for linux drivers from your vendor site, eg. www.nvidia.com
<mebus> I installed kopete with KDE4 in Ubuntu 8.10. I discovered, that I can't use IRC with it ?
<Ediferious> Awesome :D, would you like to add a personal engraving to that Mach, it'll be 5.00 extra
<mebus> do I have to install any further packages ?
<mach2> Ediferious: $5? I thought it was only 4.99? That extra cent is a bit too steep for me
<rww> mach2: welcome to 64-bit land :)
<Ediferious> Hmmm, maybe we can haggle this in private? ;)
<mach2> Thanks rww :)
<k1gwb> I'm using my ubuntu computer as a router. How can I require that users connecting to the internet through it be required to agree to a terms of service before they can browse anywhere else? Either once per session, once per DHCP lease, not picky. But so that no matter what URL they try it will go to the ToS page until they agree, then behave normally? Like many libraries do.
<mach2> Ediferious: Mommy said I can't talk to strangers in private unless shes around
<rww> Snow|man: if the integrity check says your media is fine, try booting in safe graphics mode (second option on the boot menu instead of the first)
<Ediferious> Oh, well then, just let mommy know the extra cent pays for the 'complimentary' ribbon
<dfrank> joaopinto: thank u)
<Flannel> Ediferious: Please stay on topic, thanks
<Ediferious> Will do.
<mach2> Ediferious: So you run 64bit ubuntu?
<Ediferious> Indeed, Mach4, you?
<Ediferious> Err2
<mach2> Ediferious: lol This is my 7th minute
<Ediferious> Mach2:Oh yeah, I forgot! Enjoying it?
<mach2> Ediferious: Yeah I want to install Flash. What's the best way?
<Ediferious> Mach2: Flash the macromedia/adobe program, or the firefox extension?
<mach2> Ediferious: I guess the Firefox Ext. I want to see youtube
<delken> Has anyone got any good experiences with smb-client on 8.10? it just wont connect to smb shares on a server03 machine?
<Ediferious> Mach2: the easiest way to do that would either be through synaptic package manager, or through firefox itself.
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  alright, i'm hardwired back online as it's the only thing that works. I've gone and downloaded the drivers from lenovo for my wifi card and none of the .inf files seem to want to work in the NDIS Wrapper installer.
<mach2> Ediferious: ok great. Let me try it real quick
<rww> mach2: close Firefox completely then do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
 * Ediferious scratches her head
<rww> mach2: I had terrible trouble trying to get flash to work until I did it through apt-get/synaptic while Fx was closed
<sauvin> Question for the bot: mplayer, DVD, movies, howto
<WIGGMPk> mb_: have you tried just running System > Administration > Hardware Drivers in ubuntu???
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  keep inmind the system still sees the card yet I can not configure it to connect, it already has the previous configuration saved and it loads, but again: does not connect.
<mach2> rww ok great i'll give it a try
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  numerous times, yes.
<mb_> still nothing.
<rww> sauvin: you probably want /msg ubottu dvd, /msg ubottu mplayer, etc.
<Ediferious> rww, the only reason I don't like that idea is because thats like giving him the fish, not teaching him to get it ;)
<sauvin> rww: YES!
<mikebeecham> good morning all.  I've got a REALLY slow connection speed with my Ubuntu machine.  My connection itself is great, as I've also got a mac which is running fine.  However, my Linux machine is running really slow.  WHat kind of things do I need to check?
<WIGGMPk> mb_: wireless security? what type?
<mb_> 802.11x-ish i guess
<rww> Ediferious: usually I'd be all for tutorials on fishing poles, but flash is a PITA to get working sometimes. When he asks about a less messed-up package the instructions will be better :)
<Ediferious> Haha, okay rww, I didn't have any issue with flash, but I guess I'm not 100% of the population, eh?
<delken> mikebeecham: check that your NIC is running in full-duplex 100 instead of 10
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  errr: WEP 128bit shared key
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  that has worked flawlessly up until now.
<rww> Ediferious: yeah... I have problems sometimes but not usually. Some people just can't get it to work at all. It works just fine for others. Flash is weird :/
<mikebeecham> delken: where do I check that?  I'm in Network connections but cant see it
<WIGGMPk> mb_: have you tried disabling the security to see if you can connect?
<mb_> why woud i wnat to do that?
<WIGGMPk> mb_: does it act like its trying to get an IP and fail?
<WIGGMPk> mb_: to test it
<mb_> yeah, pretty much
<mb_> i can see it poing the router and then it craps out
<Sohan> Hey, I tried that check DVD and this is what it took me to (again): http://media.share.ovi.com/m1/original/0520/fb972ca4dc754f29b320775a9bac5071.jpg and hows that for in one sentance :)
<mb_> *ping
<WIGGMPk> mb_: try disabling the wireless security and try and connect then let me know
<mb_> man. now i have to open up the network
<mb_> gah!
<mb_> ok.
<rww> Sohan: okay, looks like burning the CD image to a DVD was a Bad Idea, then
<mb_> hrmph.
<WIGGMPk> mb_: if that doesnt work, then remove the config files for it an connect to it like its the first time
<mach2> Ediferious: I like things handed too me. I don't like to do work unless it's easy and needed :)
<Sohan> mach2 thats not good
<mach2> Ediferious: wish me luck I'm trying it out now
<mikebeecham> delken: where would I check that mate?
<Ediferious> mach2; Its for your own good that you learn :P
<Ediferious> Mach2: Good luck.
<rww> Sohan: I've been looking online and various other people had problems when they burned the Ubuntu .iso to a DVD too. Looks like you'll need to burn it to a CD instead, or download the DVD .iso and burn it to a DVD.
<Sohan> rww: where can I get the dvd iso?
<mach2> Sohan: I don't want to learn... I just want to know :)
<Sohan> It sucks coz i have no CDs
<rww> Sohan: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<Sohan> mach2 you don't know without learning..
<Signius> mach2: Your not going to get very far with Linux and getting support of people with that attitutde.......if you was in one fo the other channels with that attitude you wouldnt even get acknowledged
<Sohan> rww: I googled the initramfs that was before the type thing, and it thrown this up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765195
<Sohan> I have no raid, but that ahci enabled. Could that be it?
<Ediferious> Signius, I agree, but will keep my mouth neutral :D
<Bacta> Hi, I've mounted a DVD to HDD to play through VLC but it stutters. Why?
<rww> Sohan: it could be, I hadn't thought of that. Try pressing F6 at the boot menu and looking into the boot options maybe?
<delken> mikebeecham: you'd usually check that within a terminal, by typing "ifconfig"
<Sohan> I hate checking every time, because I need to reboot and vista sucks for load times. What should I be adding / looking for / removing?
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  it appears to have been an unrecognized key issued form the router that the wireless config was puking all over.
<rafting> when I start the install i do the first steps but the partitioner never starts.
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  we'll see. booting now to be sure.
<Sohan> I'm on a Dell Studio 17 btw.
<mach2> Signius: hehe I"m half way joking... I've worked with many linuxes. Slackware, Suse, Mandriva and even alittle FreeBSD. Sometimes I like to learn... other times I just want it to work.
<WIGGMPk> mb_: k lemme know
<Sohan> Btw I just want to add: MYSPACE SUCK :@!! They robbed me of like $200 so far today
<cliff_> hi
<rww> Sohan: no idea, unfortunately. Although... you have Windows Vista installed already? Have you considered using Wubi instead?
<Sohan> What the heck is Wubi lol
<mikebeecham> delken: sorry mate, I dont understand a lot about networks...I have used ifconfig, but cannot see anything about full duplex?
<rww> Sohan: http://wubi-installer.org/
<mach2> Ediferious: woohoo it works!
<Ediferious> Mach2: Awesome!
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  strange. it works but i have to connect manually. never had to do that before.
<Signius> <------Isnt very good at keeping my mouth shut.......I say it like it is.........Im not saying everyone knows everything but when you blatently admit you acant be assed to learna nd want eveyrone else to just do it for you then they can go F*C* themelseves with any help IMHO
<mb_> "connect to hidden network"
<mb_> meh.
<rww> Sohan: installs Ubuntu as a file inside your Windows partition, so you don't have to repartition or boot from a CD/DVD at all. Download it from the website I linked then put it and the .iso you already have in the same place and run it.
<WIGGMPk> mb_: make sure your router is broadcasting its SSID
<Sohan> LOL
<delken> mikebeecham: you'd want to have a look at ifconfig, where it says RX/TX packets, it'll give you an idea if you're having networking issues.
<Sohan> what happend there to bazhang
<mc96107> test
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  no way.
<WIGGMPk> mb_: seems to be a router issue, and not an Ubuntu kernel issue though
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  mac authenticated too
<WIGGMPk> mb_: your overly paranoid
<mb_> :)
<rafting> what is i386 i586 etc, i have x86 32bit, what should i choose?
<DawnLight> there's a bug in kde which really affects my intrepid experience in that kmail crashes pressing the send button. i'd like some help with this please. this is reported in kde as 169986. i'd like to find a workaround so that i could send mail using kmail
<WIGGMPk> mb_: MAC Addy filtering is good enough
<Sohan> [09:26] * Signius (n=IceChat7@dsl-217-155-69-101.zen.co.uk) has left #ubuntu (requested by bazhang)
<Sohan> how do you do that?
<bazhang> rafting, i386
<joaopinto> rafting, what are yoy trying to install ?
<mach2> I believe there is a time to give and then there is a time to tell them to get a job :)
<bazhang> Sohan, magic
<Sohan> lol
<joaopinto> rafting, if you have a recent cpu, i586
<Sohan> I thought a kick says was kicked by..
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  i just don't want any one driving by and seeing the connection. I live right next to a main road.
<mikebeecham> delken: RX & TX Packets both show 105: 0 on everything else
<Sohan> bazhang.. how do you know who I am lol
<rww> Sohan: freenode does kicks weirdly. Best to just ignore moderator actions ;)
<WIGGMPk> mb_: lol, yes you are overly paranoid
<Sohan> nvm
<Sohan> I thought I had my other nick
<WIGGMPk> mb_: let me tell you a secret... they CAN SEE IT ANYWAY
<cheat> could somebody please help me to enable wireless connection... i am new to ubuntu and using 8.10.. i am currently on wired connection
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  indeed. I used for a wireless company.
<rafting> how can I highlight my ow text in irc?
<rafting> using mirc
<mb_> *to work
<joaopinto> rafting, we don't support mirc here
<delken> mikebeecham: try typing this in a terminal and see if it helps: "sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off"
<mach2> Ediferious: how long you been using 64bit?
<Ediferious> Mach2: Since you were 3.
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  i have tried numeroius "sniffers" and they all seem to turn up a different SSID and never my actual one.
<WIGGMPk> mb_: a program called Kismet, maps ALL wireless frequencies and waves.. no matter if you broadcast your SSID or not.. they will see it if they are war-driving with Kismet.. and just crack it with Airsnort.. MAC Addy filtering is your best bet
<mb_> i've heard of it
<mach2> Ediferious: you mean since 2 days ago?
<SULPHUR_DIOXIDE> Hi, Burned  ubuntu 8.10 32BIT to disk, default user 'ubuntu' log in, reaches a screen (i think that is the wallpaper, somewhat brown, red texture), and then nothing happens, just a picture pressed CTRL+ALT+DEL,  a window with end session and log out came up. I waited but nothing came up. Any ideas, thanks...
<cliff_> I'm having trouble viewing some games or using blender.  I get a screen like this http://i36.tinypic.com/2hdml40.png ?
<rww> WIGGMPk: you realize that MAC filtering is easy to bypass, right?
<WIGGMPk> mb_: ive used it for a long while.. never gave me false info
<mach2> Ediferious: lol jk
<cheat> could somebody please help me to enable wireless connection... i am new to ubuntu and using 8.10.. i am currently on wired connection
<Ediferious> Mach2: Nah, I've been running my ubuntu box for 2.5 years or so.
<Ediferious> ;)
<WIGGMPk> rww: no, wasnt aware of that
<mb_> WIGGMPk:  that's cool. these laptops don't get moved often so I don't really do any thing with connection disocvery.
<cliff_> cheat, go to system, administration, network tools
<delken> mikebeecham: if that command doesnt work, try "sudo mii-tool -w eth0"
<SULPHUR_DIOXIDE> Hi, Burned  ubuntu 8.10 32BIT to disk, default user 'ubuntu' log in, reaches a screen (i think that is the wallpaper, somewhat brown, red texture), and then nothing happens, just a picture pressed CTRL+ALT+DEL,  a window with end session and log out came up. I waited but nothing came up. Any ideas, thanks...
<rww> WIGGMPk: I'm not gonna go into the details, but getting the MAC address of computers connected to the access point isn't hard, and then you just change the MAC of your wireless card to match one of those MAC addresses.
<cheat> cliff_ and what do i do next?
<WIGGMPk> mb_: btw, if your running Ubuntu, all the ports are closed "out-of-the-box"
<VistaUser> hey
<bittin^> hi
<rafting> when I start the install i do the first steps but the partitioner never starts.
<mach2> Ediferious: I've been back and forth with linuxes. I've tried ubuntu around 5.04 ver
<WIGGMPk> rww: you would need to connect to the access point first though right?
<rww> WIGGMPk: although, with wireless security, i tend to take the point of view of "enable what you can and hope it's enough"
<rww> WIGGMPk: nope
<WIGGMPk> rww: i dont see how that is possible to talk to an access point/router without connecting to it
<rafting> when I start the install i do the first steps but the partitioner never starts. im trying to install ubuntu 8.10 from USB-memory.
<ripps> I want to setup an apt repository to only upgrade specific packages when I want them to, but I don't know how to do it. I know it has something to do with apt pinning, but I can't figure out how to do exactly what i want.
<Ediferious> Mach2: Its pretty spiff now.
<SULPHUR_DIOXIDE> Hi, Burned  ubuntu 8.10 32BIT to disk, default user 'ubuntu' log in, reaches a screen (i think that is the wallpaper, somewhat brown, red texture), and then nothing happens, just a picture pressed CTRL+ALT+DEL,  a window with end session and log out came up. I waited but nothing came up. Any ideas, thanks...
<cliff_> cheat - sorry try this,  goto system, preferences, network configuration
<rww> WIGGMPk: there's info on it elsewhere online. It's offtopic for this channel, though, and borderline !o4o
<afancy> HI, My Ubuntu cannot start today suddently. I don't know what is the reason. Could anybody help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/81830/
<superHddd> ciao a tutti
<rww> !it | superHddd
<ubottu> superHddd: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mach2> Ediferious: oh yes :). So this 64bit version seems to be alittle more smoother than 32bit. Any other cool things you have seen from it?
<superHddd> sorry
<afancy> HI, My Ubuntu cannot start today suddently. I don't know what is the reason. Could anybody help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/81830/
<rww> mach2: it beats the heck out of 32bit for scientific computing, I've noticed :D
<rww> !repeat | afancy
<ubottu> afancy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<joaopinto> afancy, repeating will not help
<delken> afancy: boot off the cd, and choose "recover broken installation"
<joaopinto> delken, that is very unlikely to solve his problem
<mach2> rww: man... you are doing great helping people. Keep up the good work :)
<afancy> delken: how to recover broken installation?
<delken> joaopinto: depends what may be causing the problem, usually first thing is to recover, and see if that works.
<mikebeecham1> delken: done a bit more investigative work....when I ping google I'm getting really good ping results
<Q_Continuum> So my install of 8.04 has been having app-launch issues for the last several months.  After a seemingly random period of time, I cannot launch any apps.  (they sit as a process, never showing a window) and GNOME itself locks up.  Also, sound dies entirely.  Have to move to a console (Shift+F1) and force a reboot there, or do a hard-power down to get it so I can launch new apps.  Any ideas?
<joaopinto> delken, not really, the first thing to do is to understand the problem, as far as I remember recover only provides the ability to restore the boot loader, which is not his problem
<mikebeecham1> delken: and am doing a traceroute now, and it SEEMS good...but my browsing is really bad at the moment, and I cant start any downloads
<joaopinto> the rest requires manual intervention, meaning, understanding of the problem...
<delken> mikebeecham: thats great to hear, you may need to run that command manually after every reboot to get it to run at 100 full duplex
<Ediferious> Mach2: Yeah, I think it helped kill my intergrated graphics card/ motherboard once ;)
<Ediferious> Mach2: but really, its smooth....Not much else?
<mach2> Ediferious: how did it kill it?
<Ediferious> Mach2: Melted it to oblivion ;)
<mikebeecham1> delken: but my browsing is very very slow mate...so something is not working right.  I've checked the preferences in FF3, and it is set to auto detect proxy settings
<rafting> when I start the install i do the first steps but the partitioner never starts. im trying to install ubuntu 8.10 from USB-memory.
<mach2> Ediferious: lol... I would have a heart attack it it did it to mine
<delken> mikebeecham: are you able to try downloading from a terminal with "wget" to see if you get any different results than from your browser?
<Ediferious> Mach2: Warranty
<mach2> :)
<mikebeecham1> delken: fairly new to linux mate...if you can give me an example to use then I will happily try
<Ediferious> Mach2: Back in a bitm, okay?
<rww> mach2: thanks :)
<mach2> Ediferious: ok cool
<mach2> rww: anytime
<rww> rafting: what does it do when it gets to the partitioner step? just freeze up?
<delken> mikebeecham: i see :) try and find a link to download something, then jump to a terminal and type "wget http://(link)/(itemtodownload)"
<tim167_> hi, i try to format a harddrive, but i get errors from gparted and it stops, can someone help ?
<Godfather> hi
<rww> tim167_: put those errors into pastebin and link them here
<delken> tim167: hi,  what errors are you getting?
<smoothtexan> hello everyone
<tim167_> rww, delken 'can't have overlapping partitions'
<xorlim> smoothtexan: hello
<rww> tim167_: sounds fairly self-explanatory... take a look at the partitions in gparted and make sure none of them overlap :P
<tapas> hi, what package do i need to install to get the nvidia binary drivers for the -rt kernel?
<delken> rww, tim167: lol :)
<tim167_> rww, delken and when i move the start of the partition i get: " _generate_raw_freespace_part() failed"
<tapas> i installed linux-restricted-modules-rt
<Godfather> i'm having problems with grub, specifically with the mbr. Now when i start the pc i see a terminal with grub> and apparently with no error, he take me directly to the grubs interpreter
<rww> tapas: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<tapas> rww: nope.. nvidia drivers run perfect in the non-rt kernel
<tapas> rww: now i don't have X atm ;)
<tim167_> delken, rww there is also a 1KB partition sitting at the beginning of the disk which gparted doesnt recognise and cannot delete...
<Godfather> and have installed grub several times, with no succesful.
<rww> tapas: oh, it's an -rt kernel specific bug? never mind then (and i have no idea, sorry :( )
<rww> tim167_: sounds like your MBR is having issues
<tapas> rww: dunno whether it's a bug, or expected behaviour..
<tim167_> rww, it is a new disk, i bought it yesterday
<evocallaghan> Hey
<rww> tim167_: is there anything on it you need to keep?
<evocallaghan> How do I find out the release version, I'm sshed into a box ?
<pip> I've added medibuntu to sources, installed libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2, found and run the install-css.sh thingie, and mplayer still cannot play my DVD movie. What could be wrong?
<rww> tim167_: 'cause if not, try Device > Create partition table
<tim167_> rww, no, i just want to start using it, it should be empty
<pip> Oh, and I've installed the w32codecs, too.
<Melik> if i use Nvidia-177 for my graphics card can i remove nvidia 96 and 173
<rww> tim167_: that'll theoretically wipe out any existing partitions or weirdness
<Snow|man> no luck :(
<tim167_> rww, i have 'set disklabel' only in Device > ...
<Snow|man> The booth options mentioned casper
<mikebeecham1> delken: what do you have you FF3 proxy settings set to....should I have no proxy, auto detect, or system?
<tim167_> rww,  is that any good ?
<tim167_> rww and if so, should i choose 'msdos' or something else ?
<rww> tim167_: sounds like it's the same thing. and yeah, you want msdos
<Snow|man> If I use wubi then decide to move to Ubuntu fully, can I delete my Vista partition and expand the ubutu to use it all?
<delken> mikebeecham: depending on how you're currently connected to the internet, if you' uring hdsl, adsl, vsat etc etc, you can set it to no proxy.. unless you're going through a corporate LAN with a proxy server.
<andre-r`> hello
<Melik> Snow|man, yes look for something called LVPM
<mikebeecham1> delken: have sent a download request via wget, and it is giving back a Read error (connection reset by peer) in headers
<afancy> delken: how to recover broken installation? I cannot find it on the boot menu.
<tapas> trying the newest nvidia-glx variant
<posto> Hello. I'm having problems mounting rw an ext3 partition in ubuntu 8.10. I can see the partition label under the Places -> Removable Media menu and if I click on it - it get mounted, but only root can write to it.
<pip> Under Intrepid, trying to play my DVD movie results in huge massess of errors that look like "X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)"... what is this?
<tim167_> rww, sweet, it seems to work now ! thanks :)
<delken> afancy: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<rww> tim167_: Awesome! Glad I could help :)
<shufengliu> hello
<afancy> delken:8.04 LTS Desktop edition
<Okashi> can someone help me with a really simple problem?
<delken> afancy: was there anything particular that happened before your system stopped working?
<posto> also, it mounts the partition using the root:admin user/group which I find rather odd
<Snow|man> can't I make wubi use the iso i just downloaded
<afancy> delken: not , i dont know why i cannot start it today
<Okashi> I can't acces files because I'm "not the Owner"
<seper_> всем привет
<afancy> delken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81830/
<seper_> есть вопрос кто может сталкивался помогите
<rww> Snow|man: yes. Put the .iso and the Wubi installer in the same folder
<Sofistio> vi prego è urgente come posso mandare un messaggio ad una persona che si è connessa alla mia wifi?
<Sofistio> sorry
<xorlim> !language seper_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language seper_
<xorlim> !language chinese
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sofistio> please it's urgent
<tim167_> rww, still in the process of formatting (ext3), seems to take a while...i suppose that's normal ?
<xorlim> !language Sofistio
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jtaji> !ru | seper_
<rww> Snow|man: if it starts downloading the amd64 .iso instead of using the one you downloaded, start wubi with the --32bit argument (according to the wubi FAQ)
<ubottu> seper_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mikebeecham> delken: have sent a download request via wget, and it is giving back a Read error (connection reset by peer) in headers
<jtaji> !it | Sofistio
<ubottu> Sofistio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Godfather> i'm having problems with grub, specifically with the mbr. Now when i start the pc i see a terminal with grub> and apparently with no error, he take me directly to the grubs interpreter
<Sofistio> what is the command in xterm to send to other person connected on my wifi? like netsend in dos mode
<rww> xorlim: that's not how that works :). You want something like !ru | nickname, or !fr | nickname, or whatever.
<afancy> delken: could u help me?
<seper_> вообще у нас в городе начали всех повально переходить с окошен на лин и теперь возникает один вопрос большенство работало с маил агентом есть какойто аналог который бы работал с маил ру и могбы принимать сообщения от туда
<xorlim> !fi | xorlim
<ubottu> xorlim, please see my private message
<mikebeecham> delken: then it will begin download and I will get a wavering 15Kb/s, then it would cut out, then start again...then cut out
<Sofistio> thanks ubottu and sorry for mistake
<tapas> ok, it seems the nvidia module was removed on purpose not giving any reasons (according to a forum post)
<C0nn0R_> seper_ ????
<seper_> sory
<tapas> so it is expected behaviour
<tapas> grmbl..
<tapas> ubuntu used to be so cool ;)
<rww> tapas: only for the -rt kernel? that's weird. another reason to avoid rt i guess
<afancy> HI, My Ubuntu cannot start today suddently. I don't know what is the reason. Could anybody help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/81830/
<mrwes> re
<seper_> всем привет
<bazhang> seper_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<C0nn0R_> afancy: what is the error your having ?
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, what does the file /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume do?
<seper_> есть вопрос
<seper_>  вообще у нас в городе начали всех повально переходить с окошен на лин и теперь возникает один вопрос большенство работало с маил агентом есть какойто аналог который бы работал с маил ру и могбы принимать сообщения от туда
<FloodBot1> seper_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !ru | seper_
<ubottu> seper_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ripps> I'm trying to use apt pinning to keep packages in a PPA from being installed, I want to only install specific packages from it when I want to. Can anyone help?
<C0nn0R_> seper_: please if your going to send a message send it that we can all understand.
<afancy> C0nn0R: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81830/
<seper_> understand
<bazhang> seper_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<rww> Muhammad_Saad: sets the partition in which initramfs should look for a resume-from-hibernation file
<ardchoille> !pinning | ripps have you seen this?
<ubottu> ripps have you seen this?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<C0nn0R_> afancy: have you tried going into text mode and seeing if your computer can boot then ?
<afancy> C0nn0R: yes, i boot recovery mode, but it still cannot start X
<Ab3L> bye
<ripps> ardchoille: yes, but it doesn't have any information I want. I'm not trying to hold back any releases, because the PPA marks it's releases as Intrepid Main. I'm trying to set it up to restrict given a word in it's version, but It's not working
<C0nn0R_> afancy: have you tried reconfiguring xorg ?
<afancy> C0nn0R: Not, how to reconfigure xorg?
<C0nn0R_> afancy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tux_> help with wine... i've installed some appz but i can't see them in main menu
<rww> Sofistio: you can't do this by default in Ubuntu. It worked (doesn't any more) in Windows because the Messenger service was running on both computers by default. Ubuntu doesn't expose any services to the network by default
<Pupeno> How do I change the domain name of my ubuntu desktop?
<afancy> C0nn0R: Ok, let me try
<rww> !hostname | Pupeno
<ubottu> Pupeno: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Sofistio> rww: ok but i need just in one direction from me to windows
<C0nn0R_> ubottu: thanks I was thinking of changing my laptops name to something more creative.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<C0nn0R_> ubottu: True I guess then the programmer of you is awesome.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<C0nn0R_> :/
<rww> Sofistio: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353413 . Bear in mind that it won't work with most recent versions of Windows by default.
<tim167_> hi rww , i managed to partition / format my disk, but i am 'not the owner' so i can not write on it, what can i do about that ? thanks
<Sofistio> ok rww thanks for your support
<rww> tim167_: what did you format it as? ext3, fat32, etc?
<mach2> Nite all i'm off to bed. Take care
<tim167_> rww, ext3
<C0nn0R_> tim167_: You can try remounting the drive under your user.
<C0nn0R_> mount /dev/sdx /whatever -o uid=username
<C0nn0R_> under sudo
<det> Are there any kind of estimates on how popcon installs figures relate to actual installs?
<tim167_> C0nn0R, ok i can try that
<tim167_> C0nn0R, i must specify a filesystem type
<afancy> C0nn0R: After reconfigure, i still cannot start x
<posto> C0nn0R, I think I have the same problem... I just created an ext3 partition with gparted and I can't mount it in rw mode for my user. mount -o uid=user gives me an error (dmesg says [ 1165.415481] EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value)
<C0nn0R_> try man mount and look in the manual files to see if there maybe something to mount under read and write permissions.
<rww> tim167_: tim167_ if C0nn0R_'s suggestion doesn't work out, try doing sudo chmod 777 /path/to/mount/point or sudo chown username /path/to/mount/point or something like that. Root folders of ext3 partitions have permissions too ;)
<tim167_> rww, ok i'll try
<rww> tim167_: but I only tried that on my /, not a secondary drive, so your mileage may vary i guess
<posto> C0nn0R, It mounts without any problems any other partition type except for ext3 (grrr!!)
<tux_> 've installed wine but i can't see list of installed appz in menu
<tim167_> rww, yep, works. thanks alot!
<rww> tim167_: you're welcome :)
<posto> rww, chmod 777 fixes the problem as I can `touch /media/data/test.txt` but gnome still shows Create folder in grey
<posto> rww, I mean, I can't create folders using the GUI, but from the console everything is fine
<C0nn0R_> tux_: you might have to create new menu tabs for your wine applications but to run your program go to where your installation of the programs are and use "wine <program>.exe" in terminal.
<evocallaghan> Does the NVIDIA GeForce 8300 require the legacy driver or the new one ?
<afancy> Hi, How to mount USB use the command line?
<tux_> C0nn0R, usually they are liste in menu after installed (automatically)
<tux_> but not now, why...
<pakus> Hiya. I've mounted a GNOME Remote X11 Server with NX, but I want to disable sound. Remote X11 will not have sound... How can I do it?
<C0nn0R_> afancy: do dmesg and look for the device you plugged usally under sda,b,c,etc and then use "sudo mount /dev/sdx /whereyouwantthedrive -o uid=user"
<C0nn0R_> afancy: did reconfiguring xorg help you ?
<afancy> C0nn0R: I think i have to reinstall my system
<afancy> C0nn0R:no, it doesnt help
<C0nn0R_> Hmmm, you might not have to reinstall.
<szonek> hi, i have fresh Ubuntu 8.10 on my Laptop ASUS A6R with ATI IXP SB400 Sound Card and i don't have sound..
<afancy> C0nn0R:it might be, but i have no idea how to fix the problem
<Finnish> Can I use Kino to get video out of my miniDV-camera via firewire?
<WIGGMPk> Im trying to run gKismet and need the package "libgnome-perl" but it doesnt seem to be available in Intrepid Ibex.. It looks like it was replaced by "libgnome2-perl" Please Help!!
<szonek> hi, i have fresh Ubuntu 8.10 on my Laptop ASUS A6R with ATI IXP SB400 Sound Card and i don't have sound.. aplay -l lists my card
<simplexio> szonek: unmute it ?
<C0nn0R_> I guess you may need to reinstall. Do you have all your data backed up somewhere ?
<szonek> it is unmuted
<pakus> Anyone know a good guide to configure a remote x11 server? I want to disable things like: sound, tracker... for all sessions
<simplexio> szonek: pcm too ?
<szonek> yes
<C0nn0R_> pakus: go to System > adimistration menu and then to sessions.
<pakus> C0nn0R_
<pakus> C0nn0R_ This will disable for all users?
<szonek> simplexio: yes
<simplexio> szonek: open volumen manager -> file -> change-devices and raise volume in every option you can
<ogzy> at the dmesg i see this output: i8042 kbd 00:09: activation failed how can i find where does i8942 is related with?
<ogzy> at the dmesg i see this output: i8042 kbd 00:09: activation failed how can i find where does i8042 is related with?
<simplexio> szonek: would be first time that some laptop has master volume in middle channel in alsa
<C0nn0R_> pakus: I think so, I only have my account on my system.
<simplexio> szonek: so just put all volume lever to 11 an you should start hear something
<pakus> C0nn0R_: No, It only disables for the current user :-(
<C0nn0R_> pakus: ah, do you want this to be all users on your system ?
<pakus> C0nn0R_: Yes... It's a remote x server, and users login with gdm. I want to diable sound, tracker, blueetooh... things that have no sense on remote x
<szonek> simplexio: okay i've found a reason, external amplifier was selected
<szonek> simplexio: thanks
<simplexio> szonek: and if you dont get volume setting all to max, then volume manager -->edit -> preferences and add all tracks there and try again.
<snow|man> How do I get IRC
<snow|man> on Ubuntu?!
<diffred> sudo apt-get install xchat
<sheep> snow|man: you're on irc
<snow|man> sheep, im on mibbit
<simplexio> szonek: ye. my brothers laptop had master channel on center channel :)
<sheep> snow|man: mibbit is an irc client
<szonek> simplexio: but thb it's weird that it is selected by default
<WIGGMPk> Is there anyone to get "libgnome-perl" in 8.10??? I need it to run gKismet.. Thanks
<snow|man> sudo apt-get install xchat
<snow|man> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<neeto> is anyone in here familiar with bristol, the synth emulator?
<outbackwifi> !info xchat
<C0nn0R_> pakus: This may help with disabling services you don't need at startup http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<dnyy> If I install xubuntu to a USB stick, then put a backup of my files on it in a .tar.gz file, when I install xubuntu to my laptop from the USB, will my backup.tar.gz be erased? :x
<iSchadow> how do I edit my xorg.conf?
<sheep> snow|man: your probably don't have the universe repository enabled
<pakus> C0nn0R_: I've done it.. but some programs still works on gnome
<C0nn0R_> iSchadow: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ian_Corne> gksudo *
<ardchoille> !gksudo | C0nn0R
<ubottu> C0nn0R: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<outbackwifi> iSchadow sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iSchadow> thanks
<C0nn0R_> Ian_Crone: Sorry >_< I am used to nano to much.
<bikak0> hello all! hey, is anyone succeed to make a linux to boot without a keyboard needed? i use that machine to connect from remote host and i try to save to buy her a keyboard... ... thanks!
<outbackwifi> bikak0 sure
<C0nn0R_> pakus: see if this helps http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/66931-how-do-i-check-disable-unecessary-programs-processes-services.html
<afancy> C0nn0R: when i mount the usb, it said i need to specify the type of filesystem
<simplexio> bikak0: bios-> halt on boot -> none
<simplexio> bikak0: but probably you need that keyboard when you install
<bikak0> i installed it
<outbackwifi> bikak0 just install server (not desktop)
<C0nn0R_> afancy: do you know the file system on the drive ?
<afancy> C0nn0R: i have try: vfat, and ntfs-3g, but it said icannot recognize it
<snow|man> How do I install Feisty Fawn?
<iSchadow> when I do the sudo gedit with xorg it opens up an empty document, is that supposed to happen?
<ardchoille> snow|man: Feisty is EOL, you should install a newer version
<outbackwifi> iSchadow: yes, in ibex.
<ompaul> bikak0, you only need one for the install and after that for bios reasons you should not need one unless you have a bad problem
<C0nn0R_> iSchadow: Like before try with gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<snow|man> I want those desktop effects / beryl thing I seen on youtube
<afancy> C0nn0R: mine is FAT32
<afancy> C0nn0R:so which parameter shoukd i give, is it vfat?
<ardchoille> snow|man: you can have that in Hardy and Intrepid too, it's called Compiz
<snow|man> Whats that mean / how do I do that?
<ardchoille> snow|man: Install Ubuntu, it comes with Compiz
<snow|man> I have
<snow|man> I'm on it now
<iSchadow> gksudo gives me the whole file, thanks
<szonek> how can i send popup notification from the console?
<C0nn0R_> afancy: try my perivous command but with -t vfat.
<outbackwifi> afancy: you should try sudo fdisk -l to see what fs it has
<C0nn0R_> without the period
<ardchoille> !compiz | snow|man
<ubottu> snow|man: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Photoguy> Is it possible to install ubuntu on my external hard drive? (newbie here :)
<C0nn0R_> Photoguy: yes.
<Photoguy> My main hard drive is only 40gb
<szonek> how can i send popup notification from the console?
<Photoguy> Awesome!
<Photoguy> I'll try it now!
<C0nn0R_> Photoguy: ubuntu can also run off network booting or from another partition or usb drive.
<Photoguy> Ok.
<Photoguy> Thanks!
<C0nn0R_> Photoguy: Your welcome :)
<snow|man> Damn, it says I need a faster graphics card but mine is fast. Then It said get a driver, and its stuck at 0%
<szonek> how can i send popup notification (libnotify) from the console to the gnome?
<Photoguy> What are the repuirements for 64 bit?
<snow|man> Also Prefs -> Desktop effects isnt there
<Photoguy> Or can any computer use the 64 bit version?
<C0nn0R_> Photoguy: for 64bit I think if you have over 3.5gb in ram.
<ardchoille> !requirements | Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Wayne1978> Hi guys, does anyone how to create a live USB stick containing several distros?
<Wayne1978> ...or whre to find help. Google wasn't that helpful.
<aplund> Hello.  Can somebody help with with downgrading the -proposed packages?
<C0nn0R_> Wayne1978: I think you would have to make x amount of partitions with the distro and then there maybe conflicts with loading.
<X1karr0usX> Good mornin everyone!
<Wayne1978> ahh, ok. I will have atry.
<snow|man> how can I check my repos
<X1karr0usX> Any start on 9.04? Got the iso ready but I'm getting ready to go traveling today lol
<snow|man> .
<sheep> X1karr0usX: I think #ubuntu+1 might be the channel for 9.04
<sheep> snow|man: try system > administration > software sources
<X1karr0usX> Sry... Goto synaptic package manager and in the toolbar there is a selection for repos
<auntieNeo> where are the clock settings in ubuntu? I want ubuntu to sync my hardware clock with the software one that ntpdate sets
<Photoguy> Is there a guide for installing to a hard drive?
<Photoguy> External
<X1karr0usX> Ty sheep
<C0nn0R_> Photoguy: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/11/13/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<Photoguy> Ok, so that's totally contined in the flash drive?
<C0nn0R_> Photoguy: Yeah, if you mean flash drive booting it is pretty easy. I was able to make a DSL-Linux boot drive with an extra flash drive.
<Photoguy> Ok, thanks.
<Photoguy> :)
<C0nn0R_> Photoguy: No Problem, hope it works out for you :)
<Photoguy> Should I create a partition for the OS?
<Photoguy> Or just install.
<C0nn0R_> Photoguy: if there isn't anything you want to keep then just install.
<Photoguy> Well, actually it's a 500gb and it's about 300gb full of photos..
<Photoguy> So I have 200gb left.
<Photoguy> How should I install safely without overwriting all the photos (very important)
<C0nn0R_> Photoguy: you may want to partition the drive and always keep backups in case.
<Photoguy> Ok.
<Photoguy> Can I partition without formatting?
<C0nn0R_> Photoguy: Yes.
<Photoguy> Is there a program you reccomend?
<Photoguy> Sorry about all the questions :P
<C0nn0R_> Photoguy: fdisk.
<TarBar> I just installed ZSNES for ubuntu but when i click on the icon it doesn't load up?
<C0nn0R_> Photoguy: no problem. I still ask questions from time to time.
<C0nn0R_> TarBar: Have you tried running the program from terminal ?
<TarBar> No
<TarBar> How do i do that?
<vallhalla81>  TarBar: open a terminal and type zsnes
<TarBar> hmm
<TarBar> Displays a whole heap of stuff
<C0nn0R_> TarBar: is the program working /
<C0nn0R_> ?*
<TarBar> Well
<TarBar> It doesn't start if i load it up but in the terminal it seems to be fine
<kes0> Unblock me at ubunt-se pls
<DOT_DASH> Hi, can anyone help, please? I tried the Nvidia driver, but took it out. The desktop is stuck on 640x480. There's no other choices. How do I get back especially 1600x1200?
<DOT_DASH> Hi, can anyone help, please? I tried the Nvidia driver, but took it out. The desktop is now stuck on 640x480. There's no other choices. How do I get back especially 1600x1200?
<C0nn0R_> Try reconfiguring x
<Eruaran> hello
<bikak0> hello all! is there a way that if i type ls then it will automaticly do ls -lh ? ... thanks!
<DOT_DASH> I tried, as su -, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it mostly asked about keyboard stuff. What about X?
<Eruaran> Some applications start fullscreen in gnome and the only way out is to close the application (if there is a file menu), or kill x... how can I stop this from happening ?
<mrwes> What other irc clients are available for Ubuntu?
<mrwes> than Xchat that is
<Eruaran> mrwes: there are lots of irc apps to choose from
<UnknownUser56> irssi
<iSchadow> hey any idea why my laptop only shows a black screen after waking from suspend?
<DOT_DASH> bikak0: in your.bashrc add an alias for ls:  alias ll='ls -lh'
<iSchadow> I'm gonna use it for school and no suspend is sorta fatal
<mrwes> iSchadow, what version of Ubuntu?
<iSchadow> 8.10
<mrwes> hrmm... I have that version on my D600 and it seems to be working...........
<Eruaran> Anyone know how to stop apps opening fullscreen in gnome ?
<iSchadow> I thought it'd be some problem with acpi and battery and all, but my battery is detected just fine
<michaelwoo> alt+f4?
<mrwes> iSchadow, you have set the power mangement for when the lid is closed?
<iSchadow> it's set for suspend when lid is closed
<iSchadow> but it won't wake up again
<bikak0> then how do i restart the bash to get the alias work?
<mrwes> iSchadow, you hit the power button once?
<michaelwoo> ischadow, my notebook ,the same as you
<michaelwoo> as yours
<mrwes> er...snow :(
<Spajderix> hi
<DOT_DASH> bikak0: log off, then on: otherwise, just start a new console or shell.
<tombee> iSchadow: cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<Eruaran> michaelwoo: thanks, I didn't know you could close apps with alt+F4... but I still don't want them to open fullscreen in the first place... I don't know why they are doing that
<mrwes> bikak0, ctrl alt backspace to restart X
<michaelwoo> eruaran, you meant firefox?
<bikak0> tnx
<Spajderix> is there any way to fix cdc_acm driver to work with Samsung E900, when i plug my phone i get message bad CDC descriptor, or maybe someone knows another driver that works witch samsung e900 mobile?
<m4dD3Th_work> Eruaran: each app should have a config file associated with it, find the config file for each and you should be able to find an option to turn fullscreen off
<michaelwoo> whatever app, you can just delete the profile in your home dic, and init it , maybe you can hava a try
<iSchadow> tombee: response from your command was "0"
<tombee> laptop_mode is disabled then hm
<Eruaran> michaelwoo: k
<tombee> I'm not saying that's what's causing it iSchadow, just a guess?
<mrwes> iSchadow, are you running compiz?
<j0nr> morning all
<iSchadow> mrwes: yes
<michaelwoo> j0nr, evening```
<mrwes> iSchadow, you try suspend without compiz enabled?
<mrwes> re j0nr
<iSchadow> mrwes: I can try that, if I'm not back in a couple of minutes it's because I have to hard reset
<iSchadow> here goes..
<mrwes> K
<Eruaran> does firefox keep its config file in my home folder ?
<j0nr> am having difficulty connected to an ftp connection using proftpd
<DOT_DASH> Thanks one & all for X reconfiguration stuff. (dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg)
<mrwes> Eruaran, you try about:config in a firefox tab?
<Eruaran> ????
<michaelwoo> eruaran, that can let you config your firefox..
<Maddeth_work> Eruaran: firefox is fullscreen? just hit F11
<mrwes> nods
<michaelwoo> mrwes, maybe eruanran's problem is not on firefox~~~
<j0nr> my first port of call would be to retstart it..but "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart" returns "ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd."
<mrwes> michaelwoo, oh...I though it was
<Eruaran> It isn't now... it opened normally... wierd
<j0nr> So how do i retstart proftpd from inetd/xinetd?
<michaelwoo> guys, can i ask a question, is there anybody here use google's android cell phone?
<Eruaran> yes, it affects other apps too
<Maddeth_work> michaelwoo: will be, but not yet
<warren_> hi
<Maddeth_work> michaelwoo: i want to develope for it
<warren_> how can i know the buttons value of my mouse?
<Maddeth_work> develop**
<michaelwoo> in china, there is not a product~
<michaelwoo> maddeth_work, me too
<j0nr> So how do i retstart proftpd from inetd/xinetd?
<nonix4> Umm, is Intrepid backwards compatible w/ Hardy in the sense that can I switch back and forth without killing my sw lvm-raid6 array? (mainly ext3)
<synaptix> well, i allowed myself to be persuaded to try the gui dist upgrade
<synaptix> and wow, what a surprise, it's crashed.
<mrwes> j0nr, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-536023.html
<Snow|man> how do I install beryl? their wiki is broke
<ikonia> Snow|man: beryls is dead
<mrwes> heh synaptix
<ikonia> Snow|man: it was replaced with compiz-fusion which is already installed on ubuntu 7.10 or later
<synaptix> so another 2 hour session resolving the situation with aptitude, then the next situation, then discovering the kernel didn't upgrade, etc. etc
<mrwes> beryls is now compiz
<synaptix> go go gadget userfriendly :|
<ikonia> synaptix: what is the problem ?
<Snow|man> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM i want that
<synaptix> gui upgrader crashed
<nonix4> ikonia: sadly making some of them features slightly less accessible in the process though - oh well, can't win every time :/
<mrwes> synaptix, I always do a fresh install with a mounted /home
<ikonia> nonix4 ? pardon ?
<mrwes> hello ikonia :)
<j0nr> mrwes: thanks... is it alarming that I dont have a /etc/xinetd.d/proftpd file?
<synaptix> you know, if I was an end user, that's probably about 5 times I would have  thrown my hands in the air and gone back to $otheros because of a borked upgrade
<ikonia> j0nr: xinetd isn't installed by default
<synaptix> ah, i hate to moan, but that's my sunday's gaming gone :(
<j0nr> ikonia: oh...that may be it then
<j0nr> ikonia: ok but it is
<ikonia> j0nr: is proftpd package to run from xinetd or standalone, I suspect stand alone by default
<synaptix> in fact, why sit here fixing ubuntu? I think it's time I tried out some other distros again anyway
<ikonia> synaptix: ok
<synaptix> use it as a positive thing :)
<michaelwoo> synaptix, gos cloud~
<michaelwoo> seem very cool
<j0nr> well if i uninstall and reinstall proftpd, i cant get the option for standalone anymore...it just installs it with no option
<synaptix> yeah, and opensuse 11 looks good
<j0nr> ikonia: ^^
<nonix4> ikonia: well, some of them cube-things were easy to accomplish back in 7.04 timeframe (iirc) and actually easy to use as well... haven't bothered to research the current status thoroughly though.
<synaptix> and I could be gaming by 1pm
<ikonia> nonix4: takes about 15 seconds to setup using ccsm
<ikonia> !ccs> nonix4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccs
<synaptix> ok, later folks :)
<ikonia> !ccsm> nonix4
<crekarasu> how can I do in a ubuntu hostname? dns to make ubuntu and ubuntu to the site and can then host on IRC
<ubottu> nonix4, please see my private message
<mrwes> ?
<ikonia> j0nr: how can you not get the setup for standalone mode, if you don't have an xinetd config file for it?
<Pupeno> How do I change the domain name of an Ubuntu box?
<ikonia> crekarasu: sorry, that doesn't make any sense
<j0nr> ikonia: i don't know :(
<j0nr> ikonia: I'm not very good at this sorry
<ikonia> Pupeno: as in DNS or Directory/Authentication
<ikonia> j0nr: what do you actually want to do
<pakus> Pupeno: Edit /etc/hosts
<on5sl> somebody who can help me with: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/53478   ?
<ikonia> on5sl: the guys on the answers system will help
<Pupeno> pakus: /etc/resolv.conf still has the old name for domain and search.
<ikonia> Pupeno: thats normally supplied by the dhcp server, or a manual change
<Pupeno> ikonia: oh, intersting. Thank.s
<pakus> Pupeno: /etc/resolv.conf is used to lookfor entries, but no for your domainname
<nonix4> ikonia: can you say offhand where the z-stacking feature for them windows on the cube is?
<on5sl> ikonia: ok, i'll wait for a couple of days
<ikonia> pakus: there is a domain name and search field in there
<erikgenius> Enter text here...
<ikonia> nonix4: I'm sure it will be in ccsm, I don't use compiz much
<iSchadow> alright I'm back
<michaelwoo> jjkj
<nonix4> ikonia: yeah me neither, tend to use blackbox or some such ;)
<iSchadow> I tried with/without compiz, tried turning off "dim display" and stuff, tried pressing power button - nothing seems to wake up my laptop
<pakus> ikonia: Yes, tehy are used only for look fo entries, i.e: if you do ping machine it will add domain name on resolv.conf.
<ikonia> pakus: thats what he's asking
<omgorange> wtf
<pakus> ikonia: I've understand domain for host. You can have diferent domains for looking for... i.ex. my machine at home is hal9000.pakusland.net (this my domain name pakusland.net) but I use to work with machines on upc.es domain, so in resolv.conf I've got upc.es
<IntoxikCat> Hello.  I have a HD, 160 GB and i need 5 partitions. 2 for OS (Vista and Ubuntu), 1 for data (data very important), 1 for data (a bit important) and 1 for Swap. Is the same if i do make partitions primarys and logic for OS? What you think about it?
<ikonia> pakus: thats the search field, you can also set the "domain" pameter in resolve.con which acts as the default, but you are correct thats not actually setting a domain, that can only be done with dns or the name service for the network
<mrwes> thought you could only have 4 logical
<michaelwoo> hello
<michaelwoo> anybody
<mrwes> yes?
<ikonia> IntoxikCat: primary/extended doesn't matter
<nonix4> Any recommendations on administering say 10 ubuntu boxes? Preferably centralizing patch delivery? 5/5 split between x86 & x86_64?
<pakus> ikonia: Of course, if you want to modify for hosts other than you, you need a dns change...
<ikonia> nonix4: puppet, or cron
<Maddeth_work> mrwes: you can only have 4 logical
<michaelwoo> anyone knows computer architecture
<ikonia> Maddeth_work: no, you can have 4 primary, and upto 15 in totoal
<ikonia> Maddeth_work: what is the question
<ikonia> oorps
<Maddeth_work> IntoxikCat: i had a similar problem, i dont remember how i fied it
<ikonia> michaelwoo: what is the question
<IntoxikCat> :(
<michaelwoo> haha
<Maddeth_work> lol ikonia
<michaelwoo> just for fun
<nonix4> ikonia: thinking about making a local mirror as well...
<ikonia> nonix4: a good idea
<crekarasu> I want to put a hostname to my ubuntu
<nbeebo> how can i stop conky from covering my gnome icons?
<j0nr> ikonia: ok got it... in /etc/init.d/proftpd.conf I can set servertype to standalone ... works now :) thanks
<ikonia> crekarasu: you set a hostname at install tme
<ikonia> time
<crekarasu> time ?
<crekarasu> apt-get install time ?
<ikonia> crekarasu: install time, when you installed the operating system
<ikonia> crekarasu: the hostname is set when you installed the OS
<IntoxikCat> Thks man
<michaelwoo> i think he can change after install the os
<michaelwoo> but i forget how~
<crekarasu> but i have installed ubuntu and now want to set a hostname
<michaelwoo> check in wiki~
<ikonia> crekarasu did you not set the correct hostname at install time
<michaelwoo> yes, you can~
<michaelwoo> i am sure about that~
<ikonia> michaelwoo: you can, it's /etc/hosts and /etc/nodename
<crekarasu> ikonia now i can to set hostname ?
<ikonia> crekarasu: did you not set the hostname when you installed the OS
<ikonia> crekarasu: open a terminal and type "hostname", what do you see ?
<michaelwoo> ikonia, thank you, i just remember that i did it once~
<nonix4> ikonia: also considering diskless for some, as in ltsp-manager... wonder how that, some puppet & local mirror(s) would integrate :)
<ikonia> nonix4: well it wouldn't matter, as your disk is off the server, so you wouldn't need to update the clients
<iSchadow> does any one by any chance at all own a zepto laptop?
<ikonia> iSchadow: you'll get a better response if you just ask the quesstion thats causing you a problem
<iSchadow> yeah I know
<iSchadow> just wondering...
<iSchadow> they say my model has full support for 8.04 on their website
<nonix4> ikonia: except for the cases where they need stuff that diverges from the main image... oh well, only one way to find out :)
<ikonia> iSchadow: great
<iSchadow> didn't know if "full support" included suspend or not
<iSchadow> because I can't resume after suspend
<ikonia> it will just be hardware support
<Assid> heya
<iSchadow> ugh
<Assid> need some help with compiz.. how do iget the rotate cube .. to show me the facets instead of being INSIDE the cube
<ikonia> !compiz > Assid
<ubottu> Assid, please see my private message
<nonix4> "full support" is a marketing term - and marketing terms in general do not have a well defined meaning :-/
<Assid> hrmm
<Elijah_Frost> Good day gentlemen
<mrwes> Ibex has a bug in suspend, no? I thought I read that on launchpad
<bikak0> hello all! hey i got a webpage with args like a.com/mypage.php?arg=1 , how do i curl/wget to this file ? its not agree to pass the args trough ... thanks!
<ikonia> suspend is a problem in gernal with certain hardware / video cards
<ribatejo1> Assid: it seems that ubuntu is getting even better  :)  by dissecting their irc channels into more specific areas
<nonix4> ikonia: and audio
<mrwes> ikonia, ahh....ATI you mean?
<ikonia> bikak0: it can only get the url
<ikonia> mrwes: amongst others, but yes, ATI is the main issue in terms of video cards
<Assid> ribatejo1: always has
<bikak0> so how can i surf to url in ssh with args?
<ikonia> bikak0: just put the full url into curl
<ribatejo1> Assid: just letting you know..yesterday they kind of directed me to support :)
<taterpeel> anyone tried linux mint yet?
<ribatejo1> taterpeel: me
<taterpeel> im reading the documentation for it
<ribatejo1> awsome
<taterpeel> it seems nice how did u like?
<ikonia> taterpeel: there are support/discussion resources for mint, thats not for this channel please.
<taterpeel> ok
<ikonia> thanks
<michaelwoo> taterpeel, more beautiful~
<taterpeel> sorry
<ribatejo1> assid: see what I mean?read ikonia responses
<ikonia> ribatejo1: this is an ubuntu support channel only, there are other places such as #ubuntu-offtopic, ##linux, for generic linux chatter
<LordMetroid> Anyone Estonian here who can translate "no mida vittu"?
<LordMetroid> Ohh there we are offtopic channel
<LordMetroid> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<ribatejo1> sure, I am not complaining..
<ikonia> ribatejo1: then stop making comments about it
<nonix4> for the mirroring... is apt-mirror the recommended way or some rsync-based ones or...?
<ribatejo1> I am actually being carefull to know what channel is this one about be4 asking my question ;)
<ikonia> nonix4: both word really well
<ikonia> nonix4: I've used apt-mirror to setup the repo, then rsync it to keep it in sync
<anhdh> smb know how to use itunes on ubuntu??
<jopk> anhdh, you could use songbird
<ikonia> anhdh: itunes is not available on linux, you have to use it through wine, or use a linux based alternative
<kushalsejwal> I got ubuntu 8.10 live CD, how can I use it to upgrade it from 8.04.
<ikonia> kushalsejwal: I'm told only the alternative cd can be used for an upgrade, but I'm not %100 on that
<kushalsejwal>  ikonia: I have heard that only, just wanted to confirm it.
<ikonia> kushalsejwal: I believe it's because the packages are held in squash FS on the livecd, where as not on the altnernative
<ikonia> kushalsejwal: eg: you do'nt have to uncompress them to use them
<ikonia> which makes sense
<kushalsejwal>  ikonia: yes you are right. BTW how much MBs would it take If I upgrade it via internet?
<ikonia> kushalsejwal: depends on your ubuntu system
<ikonia> kushalsejwal: if you have 1GB of packages installed you can take a rough guess that it will take 1GB to upgade
<nonix4> is lvm-raid6 supported only by server image of Intrepid or also on desktop?
<ikonia> nonix4: lvm-raid6 ?
<jopk> how can I deactivate screen-saver in a script? i need it for playing games: the screen is darkened after a minute or so. I've found this script: gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_activation_enabled "false" , but it's not working for me. any ideas?
<ikonia> nonix4: lvm is not raid
<nonix4> ikonia: lvm on top of raid6
<ikonia> nonix4: you can do that on the desktop to, although you can't install to it by default
<Cannon> hey guys, how do I ssh into a linux server ... I am only familiar with putty in windows
<ikonia> Cannon: ssh $servername_or_ip
<Cannon> k
<ikonia> Cannon: I suggest man ssh
<Cannon> that easy, eh? :P
<Cannon> man ssh?
<mrwes> cannon: sudo apt-get install open-server sshfs
<Cannon> whats that for mrwes?
<nonix4> ikonia: yeah installed 8.04 w/ server image, switched over to desktop kernel once the basic stuff was installed... so the same procedure needed for 8.10?
<ikonia> mrwes: you don't need that to ssh into a machine
<mrwes> ahh..my bad
<ikonia> mrwes: the package is openssh-server, you don't need sshfs,
<ikonia> and you do'nt need openssh-server to act as a client
<Frxstrem> Can you make ISO files in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Frxstrem: mkisofs
<Frxstrem> ???
<IntoxikCat> ISO
<ikonia> Frxstrem: the command mkisofs
<Frxstrem> ok
<Frxstrem> Thanks
<indistylo> How i can Scan In ubuntu With My CANON All-in-one-PIXMA 145 !!
<indistylo> How i can Scan In ubuntu With My CANON All-in-one-PIXMA 145 !!
<nonix4> and xcdroast for those addicted to GUIs, but mkisofs is more than good enough ;)
<mrwes> ikonia, ssh is available by default?
<ikonia> yes
<mrwes> hrmm
<mrwes> ikonia, so, openssh is a version of ssh?
<fabrelio> ciao
<indistylo> How i can Scan In ubuntu With My CANON All-in-one-PIXMA 145 !!
<mrwes> ciao amigo mio
<bimberi> Frxstrem: You can also use Nautilus (the file manager). Just paste files to Go->CD/DVD Creator and when ready choose to write them to a File Image
<ikonia> yes
<mrwes> ikonia, ok
<fabrelio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nonix4> mrwes: yes. The one with >90% market share as well.
<Frxstrem> thanks, bimberi
<Frxstrem> :D
<fabrelio> :d
<fabrelio> :D
<indistylo> How i can Scan In ubuntu With My CANON All-in-one-PIXMA 145 !!
<mrwes> nonix4, I didn't realize that, I installed openssh, didn't realize I could ssh without it
<rafting> when I start the install i do the first steps but the partitioner never starts. im trying to install ubuntu 8.10 from USB-memory.
<\slash> hey guys when i do man intro it gives me intro(1) when i do man -k intro theres a list of dif ones when i try doing man intro (2) it doesnt work how can i view the other manuals?
<nonix4> mrwes: client is available by default, openssh-server is like the first thing I install on all hosts anyway as it is rather useful :)
<bimberi> indistylo: XSane Image Scaner from Applicationss -> Graphics
<rafael_fua> join #brasil
<bimberi> \slash: man 2 intro
<mrwes> anyhow, I like openssh, makes it very convenient in getting data moved from one box to the other
<\slash> thanks bimberi
<nonix4> (say you hit a nasty X or swap bug and your UI freezes - most of the time you can log in w/ ssh and fix the problem, even if sysrq-based attempts wouldn't work)
<bimberi> \slash: thanks to you too.  I'd not seen 'man # intro' before :)
<siekacz> hi
<siekacz> is there any replacement for dislayconfig-gtk?
<Finnish> I need to get permissions on this group, I'm trying to get video from my miniDV-camera via firewire/Kino
<Finnish> crw-rw---- 1 root disk
<Snow|man> whats the default root pass?
<bimberi> Snow|man: There isn't one.
<bimberi> !root | Snow|man
<ubottu> Snow|man: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mrwes> nonix4, so the best way to go from a linux box to windows is via samba?
<LPedro> sure isn't by tango
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> I was wondering what font the ubuntu logo is in?
<nonix4> mrwes: huh? Well, that's the only protocol those will have enabled more-or-less by default...
<Panarchy> What font is the ubuntu logo (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=UbuntuLogo.png) in?
<nacnudprog> Hey folks...I've decided to stick to LTS releases due to the whole Nvidia thing ( at least look it was not fixed ), but is there a way i can update some of the other components to the bleeding edge...such as this Pidgin program. How would i go about saying to Ubuntu.."Update just Pidgin to bleeding edge please" .... anyone any idea? Thanks.
<thiebaude> i thought there is a root password when you type sudo
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get update
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<bimberi> !into ttf-ubuntu-title | Panarchy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiebaude> lol
<bimberi> !info ttf-ubuntu-title | Panarchy
<ubottu> ttf-ubuntu-title (source: ttf-ubuntu-title): the font used for the Ubuntu logo and related branding. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Panarchy> (in that order nacnudprog)
<l3d> I was wondering which firewall is better firestarter or ufw?
<mrwes> nonix4, is there anyway to make openssh connect on bootup/startup?
<bimberi> oops
<nonix4> nacnudprog: could you elaborate a bit on that issue?
<nacnudprog> Panarchy, would that take it to the latest version, even though i've got LTS releases selected?
<ompaul> nacnudprog, that is a bad idea pinning is what you want if you really want to do it but as I said it is a bad idea you don't know what other components will want to be upgraded to make that happen programs are not compiled in isolation
<nonix4> mrwes: sure, but what exactly would you like to do with it?
<total_noob_lol> how do i install .net 2.0 on wine on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<bimberi> thiebaude: it's the user's password
<Panarchy> nacnudprog: I believe so
<Panarchy> nacnudprog: You may need to do the sudo apt-get upgrade as well
<Non-ICE> will 8.10 run on Celeron 850/100FSB, 512 RAM?
<mrwes> nonix4, just so I don't have to manually connect, say my laptop to the desktop
<hackintosh411> Ho.
<Panarchy> Though I'm pretty sure just the update then the install
<total_noob_lol> how do i install .net 2.0 on wine?
<Ranakah> Non-ICE yes u can
<Ranakah> :)
<mrwes> Non-ICE, burn the live cd and try it out
<Non-ICE> will it run 3d too with GF 4200 Ti?
<nacnudprog> Nonix4...yeah...no worries...i've selected LTS Update options in the software sources so it is my understanding that i only get versions of software that Ubuntu say are good....I just want to try and get the latest pidgin version and not wait till  makes it into LTS support.
<Ranakah> no
<nonix4> mrwes: umm... talking about sshfs showing the dirs as mounted folders?
<Ranakah> to old
<Ranakah> :)
<nacnudprog> Cheers..Panarchy...i'll try that:d
<Panarchy> Okay, have fun!
<Photoguy> I downloaded Ubuntu and it's an .iso file, to I just copy the file to a disk?
<mrwes> Non-ICE, yah...they show when I connect manually, but is there a way to make that happen on boot up or startup
<Panarchy> (may also want to do a google search for it, with * deb)
<hackintosh411> I installed counter-strike 1.6 on my computer and i accidently clicked a resolution that screwed up the whole game. Now when ever I start counter strike it is all deformed. I have tried to reinstall it. what else should I try
<mrwes> nonix4, , yah...they show when I connect manually, but is there a way to make that happen on boot up or startup
<Panarchy> What font is the ubuntu logo (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=UbuntuLogo.png) in?
<nonix4> mrwes: think so... or you can remove password prompts by using (unencrypted) private keys
<Photoguy> I downloaded Ubuntu and it's an .iso file, to I just copy the file to a disk?
<diffred> any program to watch my usplash / grub loading without restarting my computer?
<mrwes> nonix4, and I edited the config file so I can just connect to Bill's desktop and added it as a bookmark. Guess that's easy enough
<IntoxikCat> Is a good idea make a small partition for install the GRUB?
<hackintosh411> Photoguy: You have to burn it using isorecorder
<Panarchy> Photoguy: Use ImgBurn
<Panarchy> To burn it to a CD
<Photoguy> :)
<Panarchy> (or DVD)
<Photoguy> Which one is better?
<Panarchy> Photoguy, your using Windows, right?
<mrwes> I used isorecorder
<hackintosh411> Isorecorder is very famous
<Photoguy> Yes, sorry
<Panarchy> Okay
<mrwes> with a slow burn speed
<Photoguy> Ok
<mrwes> say 2x
<Panarchy> Then just download and install ImgBurn (keeping all defaults)
<Photoguy> I'll try isorecorder..
<Panarchy> Then double click the ISO (or Open With... ImgBurn)
<Photoguy> or imgburn.
<Panarchy> and install
<Photoguy> AAAAH!
<diffred> any program to watch my grub/usplash appearance without restarting my computer??
<nonix4> mrwes: if you ssh-keygen a keypair and press enter when it asks for a passphrase, you can copy the public key to the destination host and then access it without typing a password
<Panarchy> Just use ImgBurn
<bimberi> Panarchy: ttf-ubuntu-title
<Panarchy> nice and free
<Photoguy> Ok.
<hackintosh411> Photoguy: isorecorder is nice and free too
<Panarchy> bimberi: Bot isn't printing for me
<Photoguy> Which is faster
<Panarchy> Photoguy: Go for ImgBurn
<Photoguy> I will.
<mrwes> nonix4, ahh...ok I got it
<Photoguy> Thanks.
<Panarchy> Okay, awesome
<hackintosh411> Panarchy: Lol i love how we are advertising
<Panarchy> You're welcome
<mrwes> faster isn't always better when burning a live cd
<Panarchy> Hehehehe, lol
<Panarchy> :P
<mrwes> I believe that's against the CoC, no? :)
<Panarchy> What font is the ubuntu logo (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=UbuntuLogo.png) in?
<hackintosh411> I installed counter-strike 1.6 on my computer and i accidently clicked a resolution that screwed up the whole game. Now when ever I start counter strike it is all deformed. I have tried to reinstall it. what else should I try
<ljsoftnet> is there a linux version for steam, without using wine?
<MDelphi> Hello
<thiebaude> it's better to burn at a slower speed to avoid data lost
<MDelphi> I need help
<diffred> any program to watch my usplash / grub loading without restarting my computer??
<Panarchy> hackintosh: Hmm, I think there is a config file or something
<Panarchy> hackintosh: Try changing your actual comps resolution to that that you set the game to
<hackintosh411> ok
<bimberi> Panarchy: I have told you twice.  I don't know what you mean by "Bot isn't printing for me".
<Panarchy> hackintosh: Then you could probably change it back to whatever you want it to be
<nonix4> hackintosh411: you could use "find" to locate the config file by date if you know when it was modified...
<zhans> hi
<Panarchy> ttf-ubuntu-title
<Panarchy> is that the font?
<Snow|man> how can i uninstall compiz :( too many animations
<Panarchy> Is it included in GIMP by default?
<Panarchy> (using Ubuntu 8.10 LiveDVD)
<bimberi> Panarchy: yes, and the package to install it.
<nonix4> hackintosh411: also as it is most likely within your homedir, if you are lazy you can just add another user :)
<Panarchy> Okay, sweet
<Panarchy> Thanks
 * Panarchy leaves!!
<Panarchy> !
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MDelphi> Now I installing ubunto
<MDelphi> I am in prepare disk space hastam
<bimberi> Panarchy: yes that is the font.  No, it is not included in GIMP by default.
<thiebaude> Snow|man: in synaptic you can un-install it
<Photoguy> Hmm, to use imgburn you have to have an empty disk, it won't overwrite files!!!
<Photoguy> What should I do?
<Snow|man> Is compiz required at all, or is it just for fancy animations?
<bimberi> Snow|man: no and basically :)
<bimberi> !usb | Photoguy, perhaps
<ubottu> Photoguy, perhaps: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Snow|man> !test snow|man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about test snow
<Snow|man> lol
<expo> ola
<Snow|man> i've uninstalled compiz from that, but the effects n stuff is still there
<LPedro> hola
<Snow|man> and the Appearance tab just won't open
<expo> que tal??
<IntoxikCat> Cepillin!
<nonix4> ikonia: Umm, how big is your mirror atm & which parts does that cover? Aka how much space should I allocate?
<bimberi> Snow|man: The effects are probably still in memory, if you restart X they should be gone.
<knife> hi
<nonix4> ls -lart /var/
 * nonix4 oopses
<Snow|man> what do you mean by restart X?
<siekacz> how to reconfigure monitor with GUI.
<bimberi> Snow|man: log out and back in
<siekacz> there's no displayconfig-gtk
<knife> hey dudes can some1 help me
<Maizcul> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bimberi> siekacz: system -> preferences -> screen resolution ??
<schone> hey all
<Lasivian> ok, I following these instrucions to get my wireless working: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L#WLan and it did work, then suddenly I have an extra "wmaster0" device under ifconfig and no wireless and I do not know why
<siekacz> bimberi, no max is 800x600
<Dabbu> i have installed stardict and dictd dictionary but stardict is not able to detect any dictionary...any help?
<siekacz> i need to reconfigure xorg
<schone> I have created an ubuntu install and configured some applications on it with some shortcuts. is there a way that I can wrap this up as an iso and distrbute it?
<siekacz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work too
<bimberi> siekacz: no, not since hardy
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Lasivian> this is so incredibly frustrating because I can't figure out what has changed
<ribatejo1> schone: look for ubuntu remaster in google
<ribatejo1> intrepid
<Maizcul> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Finnish> My expresscard loses connection, how do I make ubuntu see it without reboot?
<nonix4> Lasivian: wmaster0 is supposed to be a "phantom" device that shouldn't affect things... and you shouldn't refer to it directly.
<benben> Hi everybody! My problem: since upgrade to Ubuntu Intrepid, I no longer can read /dev/input/mice, how do I go about to fix this, please?
<y0315219> the firefox told me "connection Interrupted"
<Lasivian> nonix4: ok, any idea why it would be showing up in the device list?
<hareldvd> Looking for a driver for a USB network adapter Santana 3887.
<Dabbu> can anyone tell me how to install shockwave player ?
<Lasivian> I was trying to tether my cellphone last night before this happened
<y0315219> who can tell me why ?
<benben> Sorry for the disconnection...just to repeat myself, I can no longer read /dev/input/mice on Ubuntu Intrepid, is there any way i can fix this?
<y0315219> Connection Interrupted
<y0315219>       
<y0315219>       
<y0315219>       
<y0315219>       
<FloodBot1> y0315219: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<McCalister> Hey guys.
<Lasivian> hq(n=hq@77-254-200-56.adsl.inetia.pl)
<Lasivian> (y0315219) Connection Interrupted
<Lasivian> (y0315219)
<Lasivian> (y0315219)
<Lasivian> (y0315219)
<FloodBot1> Lasivian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pumazz> is there a program that works as itunes? so that I can import songs into my iPod?
<McCalister> Try Songbird.
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Maizcul> !songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<Lasivian> oops
<Maizcul> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Bubo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Lasivian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997454 that's my problem, almost exactly
<nonix4> Lasivian: well assuming I understood it correctly, wmaster0 is the physical device which can actually run multiple wlan interfaces at once, ie wlan0, wlan1 - if the hardware supports connecting to multiple networks at once.
<pumazz> thx
<benben> Hi everybody! My problem: since upgrade to Ubuntu Intrepid, I no longer can read /dev/input/mice, how do I go about to fix this, please?
<Maizcul> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<y0315219> so silly the my network
<Lasivian> nonix4: could installing kismet have had something to do with this?
<bluesign> i have ubuntu install, and an NTFS partition (which I can mount, that holds windows), but when I start to load it from grub, windows boot stucks at the beginning, any idea?
<Lasivian> i'm guessing wireless setups don't just fail out of the blue on their own
<nonix4> Lasivian: hmm... that and network-manager might not like each other... could be.
<Maizcul> Lasivian: You'd be suprised....
<Photoguy> How can I format a cdr?
<Lasivian> it worked at once point, it does not work now, something had to have changed
<Lasivian> Maizcul: i'm totally out of ideas and this is supremely frustrating so I don;t know what else to think really :S
<Maizcul> Photoguy: a CD+/-R can only be written to once
<McCalister> Has anyone used Kino to edit video?
<Maizcul> Lasivian: I know what you mean, i spent 3 days trying to fix my network before
<Lasivian> it's a relatively clean install, i'm considering just starting over
<nonix4> Lasivian: I'd try the approach of turning off all automation and doing the configuration by hand, step by step...
<Lasivian> Non-ICE: I understand the concept, but I don;t know the details
<nonix4> ... and if/when that works, compare it to whatever the automation is doing.
<Lasivian> in windows I know how to troubleshoot eyes closed and drugged, in Ubuntu i'm stumbling around like a 3-year-old with a 747 instruction manual
<Photoguy> What's the best? xubuntu ubuntu kubuntu or mythubuntu?
<McCalister> I'm running Xubuntu.
<McCalister> xfce works great on older machines.
<Photoguy> More performence?
<fosco__> Photoguy: no best one, just different
<Bubo> 20 seconds lag
<ikonia> Photoguy: try them see what YOU like
<Photoguy> I want good performence, should I try xubuntu?
<Maizcul> It depends upon your hardware
<ikonia> Photoguy: try them, see what YOU like
<McCalister> I would certainly recommend it. I'm running with 256MB RAM
<Bubo> why is my pc beeping with every keystorke?
<nonix4> Photoguy: just "aptitude install blackbox" ;)
<Photoguy> Can I cjange eaisly?
<Photoguy> *easily
<McCalister> I like Fluxbox.
<Maizcul> Photoguy: Probably not.
<Lasivian> Photoguy: I went Ubuntu on a netbook with only 8gb SSD, but 1.5gb mem
<y0315219> ...
<Lasivian> thgouth about Kubuntu, but there was less info online regarding that
<Photoguy> I have a 2.4 p4 1.5gb ram
<carrot9> why ubuntu8.10 is so slow on my old-laptop. 8.04 is welldone. I wanna downgrade
<nonix4> Photoguy: the small ones like blackbox can be tried out easily, just choose the one you want to use when logging in
<Photoguy> Maybe I'll just do ubuntu
<Lasivian> Photoguy: If you're a newbie, go with the basics is my line of thinking
<Photoguy> Right :)
<Photoguy> Thanks.
<Photoguy> I'll do that.
<McCalister> How many spare computers do you have laying around?
<Maizcul> Photoguy: I'm running ubuntu fine on a 4yr old laptop
<Ohmu> I'm editing my menu.lst to make grub boot XP.  I need something like (hd0,0) but fdisk -l is only giving /dev/sda1.  how do i get it in the right form?
<Bubo> wth
<carrot9> I try to recompile the fresh kernel 4 ubuntu8.10
<Maizcul> 2.8celeron 438mb ram
<Lasivian> McCalister: none anymore, I just moved everything to rackmount
<simplexio> Lasivian: http://unsharptech.com/2008/10/31/atheros-wireless-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<Bubo> hehe, ubunty live cd 8.04 got an I/O error on my ~10 yr old lappy
<y0315219> i can't access the site frequently after i upgrated my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10
<dexter> Which is the lightweight desktop environment for ubuntu ?
<nonix4> Ohmu: (hd0,0) == /dev/sda1 for single-hd.
<Lasivian> simplexio: yeah, did that last night unfortunately :/
<Ohmu> nonix4, whats the command for showing how they connect?
<Lasivian> even tried a reinstall over what I had done when I set it up
<simplexio> Lasivian: did you blacklisted right drivers ?
<Lasivian> yes
<Lasivian> this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L#WLan is exactly how I set it up
<nonix4> Ohmu: not sure whether there is one, as it depends on the bios - which isn't reliably accessible from a running OS.
<carrot9> dexter: LXDE I know.
<dexter> Thanks carrot 9.
<y0315219> ?
<nonix4> [   53.619488] sd 6:0:0:3: [sdi] READ CAPACITY failed
<carrot9> any1 met the 8.10 couldn't read the SD flahcard? Can't recognize the VFAT?
<simplexio> Lasivian: and problem seems to be that wlan card dosent come up when you load driver, maybe you have disabled it somehow
<Lasivian> carrot9: Are you trying to autmatically have it mount?
<Lasivian> simplexio: i'm just rebuilding to start over, if it still fails then it means i've got far bigger problems :)
<carrot9> Lasivian: Yes, but it tips the no-filesystem on it,seems can't find the fat info.
<Lasivian> carrot9: I don;t know why, but I had the same issue trying to do that
<carrot9> Lasivian: And I move the SD card to 8.04 on another machine, it works well.
<Lasivian> I wanted to try the sd card as ext2, but couldn;t figure out how to reformat it
<carrot9> Lasivian: .O. :)
<carrot9> Lasivian: The Error Info: SD 4:0:0:0 ioctl_internal_command_return_code 8000002.
<DarkKnight> Welcome bhuvan from India
<carrot9> Lasivian: Scense Key = No Scense Key [current]
<nonix4> carrot9: that being the typical one for no card plugged iirc?
<DarkKnight> hey i always get a message saying that some failure has occured somewhere but still it shutdowns...
<nonix4> carrot9: have you checked that the reader isn't damaged? I've seen plenty of them break because of (ab)use...
<RenzoreK> Before I used to get a boot screen where the progress bar was loading back and forth, now it does the same but exit and I see a a long text version right afterwards. How do I restore it like default or stop this (since Im trying to make use of the usplash-smooth) package
<carrot9> nonix4: I checked the reader on 1 win box, it's usb flash reader
<DarkKnight> bhuvan u ther??
<Sinister`> i didnt know ronald reagan helped raise Barack Obama
<Sinister`> i love the internet you can find out everything
<carrot9> nonix4: And it works well on 8.04 platform. So I m doing recompile the 8.10 kernel, maybe help to this problem.
<lorenzosu> since I upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 all printouts on an EPSON DX5050 result completely faded. It's not an ink problem as from Windows the same document is printed correctly. Also I tried different print quality settings but no luck. Any suggestions?
<McCalister> Seems that HP printers have better luck.
<nonix4> yeah could be a driver issue then
<lorenzosu> nonix4, Do you know if there is a "generic" driver I could test?
<incidence> Hey my dad installed Ubuntu 8.10 to his older Dell laptop, but I'm not sure how to help him on phone. He has PCMCIA wlan-card by buffalo. He said that he gets the strength of signal and all, but no IP-address.
<lorenzosu> BTW I also tried completely uninstalling and then reinstalling the driver
<lorenzosu> incidence, Do you know what he is trying to connect to (home router, public hot spot etc)?
<gamla_kossan> (wc
<gamla_kossan> oups
<carrot9> nonix4: And could I directly copy the 8.04 config-generic(maybe 2.6.19 or more) file to be 8.10 kernel config?
<incidence> lorenzosu, home dlink with wpa2. He said that it asks wpa2 personal password, it accepts it and then he gets signal strength but no IP. He has eth0 and eth1 in "ifconfig". Tried telling to run sudo dhclient eth1, but it got no IP from dhcp
<Vern_Ulven> hello does anyone have some time to answer a few questions about installation?
<nonix4> carrot9: kind of, yes I think... but that requires using "make oldconfig"
<nonix4> lorenzosu: would https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/cups/+bug/289759 look like your issue?
<hischild> Hey
<majeon> Hello. I have 2 OS'es(XP and centos) and I want to install ubuntu too. While I was installing it, I got this error : "grub-install (hd0) command is unsuccesful. when I choose as boot loader /dev/sda1(xp) or /dev/sda12(centos), I got the same error. how to fix that ?
<SOURdiesel> does the command killall gnome panel clear the RAM?
<nesakysiu> majeon: u should format your drive in that case
<nesakysiu> :)
<majeon> nesakysiu, I did.
<hischild> SOURdiesel, please explain a bit. What do you mean with 'clear the RAM'
<majeon> nesakysiu, Normally I use centos boot loader.
<Ohkie> hi. im trying to share a folder as a samba share but i keep getting the message: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running."........ im wondering whether it has anything to do with this hack that i had to do yesterday to get ubuntu working again ---> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/292791
<simplexio> majeon: do you have /boot partition ?
<siekacz> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<majeon> simplexio, I have just /.
<simplexio> majeon: you could install grub for gentoo on its own partition and tell centos grub? to chain load gentoo one or just share /boot
<SOURdiesel> hischild: after a week the memory looks like this in system monitor- 3.1GiB (40.8%) of 7.6GiB.  it won't go down from 3.1GiB
<Vern_Ulven> I tried installing using the desktop iso but installation failed with no video output. I then tried the alt text installer and it hangs and prompts me to insert Ubuntu 8.10 _Interepid IBEX_ release 1386 I cannot locate an iso labeled as such and my DVD drive is locked anyway
<majeon> simplexio, Gentoo ? I dont have gentoo.
<Sinister`> becides kde and gnome whats a good desktop thats lite fast i have blackbox and some others anyone use anything good ?
<hischild> SOURdiesel, i assume you're running a 64bit distro then? and which system monitor gives you that? The gnome one or top?
<SOURdiesel> hischild: yes. gnome.
<hischild> SOURdiesel, do you know which app uses that much memory
<Vern_Ulven> I checked CD integrity and it checks out fine
<majeon> simplexio, sorry I could not understand you.
<simplexio> majeon: centos/gentoo.. what ever
<SOURdiesel> hischild: it seems to accumulate.  there is no app open except pidfin.  and op[ening this app didn't change the RAM.
<SOURdiesel> *pidgin
<simplexio> majeon: use http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Multi_Distribution_Boot_Howto
<Ohkie> hi. im trying to share a folder but i keep getting the error message: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running." ???
<mrwes> re
<arun_> File Download Managers Accelerators for ubuntu??
<hischild> SOURdiesel, hmm ... memory being accumulated usually is because of a memory leak in an application. However, system monitor should tell you which application this is. Are you having this issue right now?
<SOURdiesel> hischil: yes
<jrib> arun_: gwget, aria, d4x to name a few.  Search synaptic
<hischild> SOURdiesel, do you know who to open the system-monitor as root?
<arun_> ok <jrib> thanks,
<SOURdiesel> hischild: no sir
<majeon> simplexio, The ubuntu installation isnt completed because of this problem...
<hischild> SOURdiesel, --> gksudo gnome-system-monitor
<jrib> Ohkie: pastebin the output of 'groups'
<hischild> SOURdiesel, please check if you see the process using such abnormal amounts of memory
<jrib> Ohkie: erm, just paste it here I mean since it's one line
<simplexio> majeon: easiest way to try another distro is use virtualbox
<Ohkie> jrib: sorry newbie here what do i need to do?
<luja> hi
<Maizcul> luja: Hey
<jrib> Ohkie: open a terminal, type 'groups' without quotes, press enter, copy and paste the output
<tone> tone
<freiburger> Hallo Leute gibt es den Chat auch in Deutsch
<luja> Hi anybody tried to compile gnucash 2.2.7 on ubuntu 8.0.4
<ezw3473> !de | freiburger
<ubottu> freiburger: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ohkie> steve adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<mrwes> nice....german
<mrwes> das ist sehr gut
<Maizcul> Don't mention the war, don't mention the war!
<Bubo> :P
<mrwes> luja, I use Kmoney
<hischild> mrwes, Maizcul, please stay on topic and in english.
<Bubo> lol
<mrwes> yes hischild
<luja> hallo Leute, ich suche jemand, der das aktuelle gnucash mit ubuntu ans laufen gebracht hat!
<Bubo> Fawlty towers ftw
<Maizcul> I was talking in english...
<mrwes> rut row
<Bart_> Hi, can someone tell me what is the 'right' print window in ubuntu???
 * Bubo goes back to lurking
<hischild> luja, Bubo, same goes for you. English and on topic please.
<arun_> bonjour sour comment alle vouz
<ezw3473> luja: this channel is english only
<ezw3473> !de | luja
<ubottu> luja: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<luja> nu, english then
<Maizcul> !fr | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Lasivian> this might be a stupid question, but is it possible to download all the packages as a zip file so I can use them offline?
<mrwes> hrmm
<SOURdiesel> hischild: there's nothing using that much RAM
<arun_> hey i know only that sentence in french
<mrwes> Lasivian, I think the full distro is availabe....burnable to DVD
<luja> Does anybody know how to compile gnucash2.2.7 (newest stable-src) with ubuntu?
<Ohkie> jrib: steve adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<jrib> Ohkie: what version of ubuntu?
<hischild> Lasivian, take a look at apt-mirror.
<Lasivian> hrrm, thanks, i'll try to dig that up
<Ohkie> jrib: 8.10
<hischild> SOURdiesel, hmm .. thats odd. I'm wondering where all that ram goes then if no app uses it.
<CopyWriter> hello all
<SOURdiesel> hischild: me too.
<arun_> what is that <ubotu> bot was saying
<Maizcul> hischild: The pixies are stealing it
<Maizcul> CopyWriter: Howdy
<Bart_> Someone knows that about the print dialog?
<Ohkie> jrib: i hit some troubles yesterday and had to do the hack recommended here to get ubuntu running again. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/292791
<luja> I have 8.0.4 ubuntu LTS, and tried ./configure and it complained about missing SLIB/GUILE suppurt. I installed anthing with guile 1.6 and guile 1.8,. nothing helps. Is thre some magic like adding some symlinks or installing slib by compiling itself?
<hischild> !compile | luja
<ubottu> luja: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<CopyWriter> guys i've a question, i want to use ubuntu server or any other distro that you may recommend as a server on my network, i want it to manage active directory
<Maizcul> !packages | luja
<ubottu> luja: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ezw3473> luja: why do you compile from source anyway?
<luja> pre-buid gnucash is very old. As gnucash has many bugs I need the newes rev.
<simplexio> luja: guile-1.8-dev / guile-1.6-dev
<CopyWriter> since the client computers would be windows based mostly because they are used for accounting in the treasury department
<ezw3473> luja: first step would be apt-get build-dep gnucash
<Bacta> Hi I'm getting the following error:
<Bacta> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<luja> I have guile-dev
<Bacta> I tried su nvidia-config and nothing happens
<arun_> how to enable desktop effects in KDE of intrepid?
<ezw3473> luja: this will install all build dependecies for the prebuild gnucash
<bazhang> !ccsm | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Cannon> hey guys, i've just moved from windows and was using imgburn to burn dual layer disks that required the layer break to be set ... is there an ubuntu or kubuntu app that can do the same?
<luja> dpkg -l *guile* Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<luja> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<luja> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<luja> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<luja> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<FloodBot1> luja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hischild> SOURdiesel, open a terminal and type in sudo top, then press enter. Does the top 5 processes use any high amounts of %mem, virt, res or shr?
<Cannon> luja: use pastebin, lol
<jrib> Ohkie: ps -ef | grep smbd
<SOURdiesel> hischild: the only thing it shows running is gnome system monitor, everything else shows a s sleeping
<Maizcul> !pastebin
<Bacta> can anyone help me?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CopyWriter> right now i want to do away with using windows server 2008 which all the computers log onto the domain
<Maizcul> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CopyWriter> and use ubuntu as my server that would authenticate all my clients
<luja> ok, here the past-link
<luja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81924/
<Maizcul> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<Ohkie> jrib: any ideas? thinking i might need to post on the ubuntuforums?
<ezw3473> luja: already tried  apt-get build-dep gnucash?
<mrwes> Lasivian, http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/hardy/release/
<CopyWriter> i installed ubuntu server and all the services but when i reboot the windows pc they only see the windows domain
<mrwes> 6.9 gigs I believe
<hischild> SOURdiesel, either there's a process that's just really sneaky using memory, or it reports the wrong memory usage. Last attempt to check ... --> ps xu
<jrib> Ohkie:what does 'ps -ef | grep smbd' return?  I think the workaround on that bug is hiding the real cause of the problem
<hischild> SOURdiesel, 4th column shows memory usage
<luja> no, did not. But I installed the old gnucash as a debian package.
<Bacta> Hi I'm getting the following error: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<Bacta> Can anyone help me?
<Ohkie> jrib: steve@steve:~$ ps -ef | grep smbd
<Ohkie> steve     6960  6685  0 22:27 pts/0    00:00:00 grep smbd
<jimpo> hey any ideas what would be good font to use in gtk apps. ie gtk-font-name="?"
<jrib> Bacta: what gives you that error?  How did you install the nvidia drivers?
<ezw3473> luja: apt-get build-dep PACKAGE does not install PACKAGE, it installs the build dependencies for PACKAGE
<Bacta> by going into the nvidia settings thing. All I did was restart my computer and now I'm stuck in 800*600
<jrib> Ohkie: ok.  So smbd isn't running.  I assume when we try to start it, it will fail: sudo invoke-rc.d samba start
<mrwes> http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/hardy/release/
<SOURdiesel> hischild: what is ps xu
<mrwes> er...
<luja> ok! It runs now. I thought, that configure will complain, wats missing, and I install whats missing-dev-
<hischild> SOURdiesel, a command. Enter it on a terminal.
<Ohkie> jrib: seems to have worked?
<Ohkie> steve@steve:~$ sudo invoke-rc.d samba start
<Ohkie>  * Starting Samba daemons                                                [ OK ]
<ezw3473> luja: no, configure does not know anything about how distros package their libs
<jrib> Ohkie: run the ps command again
<hischild> SOURdiesel, if you have pastebinit installed, do this --> ps xu | pastebinit
<Maizcul> SOURdiesel: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Ohkie> jrib: steve@steve:~$ ps -ef | grep smbd
<Ohkie> steve     6998  6685  0 22:29 pts/0    00:00:00 grep smbd
<Ohkie> heh
<Xitruz> Hello boys. :D anyone have any experience on installing ubuntu on an ASUS C90S?
<luja> now, Its through and configure runs again and ...
<Maizcul> Xitruz: Just boys?
<Xitruz> nah. :D
<jrib> Ohkie: there's a bug comment that mentions this.  See if your /var/log/samba/log.smbd is similar
<marlun> What is the keyboard shortcut for Compiz Desktop Wall? I can't seem to find one in the compiz configuration app.
<luja> YES! it made a make-file (baruchhashem)
<SOURdiesel> hischild: http://pastebin.com/m28e0f26c
<Ohkie> jrib: ok. ... which post in particular?
<jrib> Ohkie: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/292791/comments/14
<Maizcul> Oh wow, I was just messing in ccsm and found the beam animation xD awesomesauce on a stick!
<RequinB4> marlun: control + alt + down?
<luja> how can we add a deb-package for ubuntu? So if this thing builds perfectly with my ubuntu I would like to share, so other peaople can easyly install gnucash-2.27 (newest)
<f00fyf00f3rz> dexter: did you get an answer?
<Vern_Ulven> I tried installing using the 8.10 desktop iso but installation failed with no video output. I then tried the alt text installer and it hangs and prompts me to insert Ubuntu 8.10 _Interepid IBEX_ release i386 I cannot locate an iso labeled as such and my DVD drive is locked anyway. I checked the cd integrity and it is fine. Is there another version I can try?
<Xitruz> what about me? :P
<Sinister`> im gona install Xubuntu is there any pro's or cons i should know about ?
<Sinister`> and should i go with the 64 bit or 32 or wont it make much differnce ?
<jrib> luja: gnucash is already in the repositories, so it will be updated automatically for the new release of ubuntu.  Once it hits there, if it can be backported, it will land in -backports
<CryptIce7> I'm trying to compile apache.  If I want php support,do I need to compile with a special option, or is that a module I can add later?
<f00fyf00f3rz> guess not
<f00fyf00f3rz> lol
<mrwes> luja, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356
<RequinB4> luja: use  checkinstall, either http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ which is more advanced or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356 which is simpler but less elegent
<alx88> ciao ragazzi
<luja> but then my apt-cache search would have found the *new* version.
<administrator> Hello @ all
<Xitruz> hello :)
<RequinB4> !hi
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: it sounds like they want the installation disc in
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hischild> SOURdiesel, a second
<alx88> mi sareste d'auito nel attivare l'audio su firefox?
<alx88> ve ne sarei grato
<openstandards> Hi messed about with '/etc/network/interfaces and messed up my wifi can someone help me please?
<administrator> my english is not so good.i come from germany
<RequinB4> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vern_Ulven> f00ffy: The disc is in the drive
<jrib> !who | luja
<ubottu> luja: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hischild> SOURdiesel, one last test to check. --> free -m | pastebinit
<Ohkie> jrib: yep same problem?
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: I see you're installing 8.10, do you already have ubuntu installed or is this a fresh installation?
<energY> Ohkie: Dette er en engelsk kanal!
<Vern_Ulven> f00fy: This is a fresh install and my first time
<jrib> luja: also, you can't share checkinstall debs, they aren't proper debs.  I'll send you the packaging docs in a sec.  Note that there's also a gnucash ppa: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnucash/+archive
<jrib> !packaging > luja
<ubottu> luja, please see my private message
<SOURdiesel> hischild: http://pastebin.com/m22c4e44f
<Ohkie> jrib: in fact when i run the restart command on samba i even get the same failed to kill message
<jrib> Ohkie: k, so you really need to debug why samba is crashing and once you do that also undo the workaround in the bug.  It doesn't look like that's resolved though.  What happens if you purge all the samba stuff and revert your edits to the files in the bug?
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: The first thing that goes off in my head when I see that error message is maybe you are trying to install the wrong version. What iso did you put on the cd?
<paul68> hi if I want to use a multiple file transfer over scp towards another machine do I need to be in the directory where the files are stored in or can I do that from anywhere else?
<hischild> SOURdiesel, i'm pretty much at a loss. For some reason you're actually using 3Gb of memory, but i have no idea where  it went.
<luja> how do i use chack-install (OK, i know rtfm :-) but in short does it provile me a .deb package which i could put on my ftp ?
<Ohkie> jrib: how would i go about purging it all?
<jrib> paul68: anywhere
<Pinchiukas> is there a way to increase the wireless signal more than setting it to maximum on windows? I have an intel 3945 card
<McCalister> system monitor it
<skysurfer> hi guys.How do you format a usb stick .im using ubuntu 810
<Vern_Ulven> f00fy: ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso
<SOURdiesel> hischild:  nice.  how frustrating is that?
<jrib> Ohkie: "completely remove" the samba packages in synaptic
<mrwes> skysurfer, install gparted
<Xitruz> Hello i say, to the awsomest people of the universe. I am about to install Ubuntu on my ASUS C90S laptop and want to know if someone have any experience of this. Any help would be really appreciated. I am not a complete newbie in the linux-universe but I wouldnt consicer myself uber-experienced.
<hischild> SOURdiesel, the not knowing or the high memory usage? Both are annoying.
<mrwes> !gparted | skys
<ubottu> skys: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Bubo> im havoing trouble insalling an update
<skysurfer> mrwes, thanks
<Ohkie> jrib: then edit the files and set them back to the way they were, or reinstall samba and see if that makes a diff?
<SOURdiesel> hischild: both
<Bubo> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_amd64.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<jrib> Ohkie: you can try both
<Ohkie> ok mate
<paul68> jrib: so if I am in my home folder and I want to do a transfer of all my *.jpg which are stored in /home/username/Pictures what would the syntax be then
<Ohkie> jrib: ill give that a try. thanks.
<jrib> Bubo: pastebin the full output and the command you ran...
<simtower_laptop> how to setup serial console under ubuntu? tutorial doesnt work
<luja> btw? has anybody tried which newest kernel-version runs with ubuntu-8.04lts?
<afancy_> hi, which terminal is better in Linux?
<ezw3473> Xitruz: if no one answers you, there is no one here with asus c90 experience
<Bubo> jrib: its the update in the update manager
<luja> rxvt
<hischild> SOURdiesel, both are very annoying.
<tone> afancy,  i like xterm
<simtower_laptop> and why cant ubuntu use inittab like normal distros
<jrib> Bubo: is that the FULL output?
<mee> im sorry to ask this but, how do i get onto a channel that is invite only could anyone pls pm me so i dont disrupt the channel?
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: What exactly happened with the monitor during the gui install
<Bubo> jrib: yes
<Ohkie> jrib: should i just remove samba or anything that has 'samba' in synaptic?
<ezw3473> simtower_laptop: because it uses upstart as init
<luja> ixvt is a goot term, mlterm has unicode. If you like hebrew or some other "strange" fonts use mlterm
<Non-ICE> how come i cant partition the disk? whatever i do the old ntfs partition always show up after trying to do a guided partitioning....?
<afancy_> tone: ok, there is a ksonole?
<simtower_laptop> sure but upstart doesnt work
<Xitruz> ezw3473 just wanted to make sure. :) guess I'll just try untill it works.
<paul68> jrib: you get something like scp /home/username/Pictures/*.jpg  username@server:/fotos right
<Vern_Ulven> f00fy: it lost signal after choosing the install option on the boot screen
<jrib> Ohkie: check what samba depends (apt-cache depends samba) and see
<Ohkie> ok
<afancy_> tone: I cannot remember what the mane is
<luja> kconsole? why you need qt and the stuff. rxvt is cool and small
<ezw3473> Xitruz: is that a laptop?
<godsyn> May want to file this under "someone elses problem" but it appears if the filesystem fails (ie, NF craps out, or cifs dies), and is later re-established, transmission gets stuck on it's current file, and does not attempt to recover. I'm stuck at "verifying local data" on a torrent due to this, with no way to move on (other than restarting transmission).
<Bupsss> rieccomi
<jrib> Ohkie: so i see that samba-common should go to, but the libraries you probably want to leave
<Bupsss> hi all
<Azabith> hi guys i need some help getting my atheros wireless to work any thoughts
<Azabith> ??
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: Did the monitor display something saying no signal or did the screen go blank?
<jrib> paul68: sure, that would work
<Bubo> jrib: wiat ive got more in the details
<Ohkie> jrib: ok ill try those two to start with
<jrib> Bubo: also pastebin 'df -h'
<marcelkoopman> hi
<paul68> jrib: I thought so to however I get the error message no such file or directory
<Xitruz> ezw3473: yep :) want it to work as a dual-booted machine to. but i dont really know where to start
<Vern_Ulven> foofy: the screen went blank and the light turned from yellow to green. I let it sit for several hours and no signal
<jrib> paul68: well, do all the paths you listed exist?  Does /fotos exist?  That's /fotos, not ~/fotos
<Vern_Ulven> f00fy sorry from green to yellow
<Ohkie> jrib: heh. if i mark samba-common for complete removal it says it will also remove ubuntu-desktop which sounds like something i _dont_ want to do?
<ezw3473> Xitruz: boot the live cd and see if it works and supports the hardware
<transporter> youtube videos are freezing on my computer
<marcelkoopman> Onkie: you can remove it
<paul68> jrib: they exists
<marcelkoopman> Onkie: ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package
<jrib> Ohkie: just put it back later.  You can try just samba and see what happens.  At this point we're just trying to get some more information
<cousteau> how can I see the manpage of the C function "strcmp"?
<gravelld> Does anyone know if there's a problem with the repositories at gb.archive.ubuntu.com? I cannot see the packages for feisty; http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty does not exist
<Ohkie> ok ill work my way down from just samba first and then do the samba-common too.
<jrib> paul68: does it work if you just put one jpg explicitly instead of *.jpg?
<Xitruz> ezw3473: good point :)
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: Okay give me a minute to think....
<nonix4> Is there a recommended way for adding new fs's or should I just hack fstab?
<blip-> hi,  pressing ctrl-alt-h brings up a weird circular menu ?  where is this coming from ?  The KDE people haven't heard of it before...    i'm on kubuntu 8.04
<jrib> !feisty | gravelld
<ubottu> gravelld: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Vern_Ulven> f00fy: ok thank you for your help
<jrib> gravelld: you need to upgrade to a supported release
<transporter> youtube videos are freezing up on my computer
<cousteau> I tried installing "gcc-doc" and "manpages-dev" but none of them provided a "strcmp" manpage
<godsyn> help : "CIFS VFS: Write2 ret -9, wrote 0" and "CIFS VFS: Send error in Close = -9" many times in dmesg. Cause / resolve?
<gravelld> thanks all!
<gravelld> and so is a dapper a longer supported release?
<Ohkie> jrib marcelkoopman: i can still access samba shares on my network? do i need to restart/logout?
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: I'm thinking the best thing to do is to try a live CD, are you installing from that? You can choose try Ubuntu and install it from the install file located on the desktop. This method might go blank as well though but it is worth a shot
<jrib> gravelld: dapper and hardy are special, they are LTS.  So they'll get support for 3 years on the Desktop while others only have support for 18 months.  However, you can't upgrade to dapper from feisty since dapper came before feisty
<paul68> jrib: found the error the mac to where I want to copy to lists things differently it solved now
<ezw3473> cousteau: hmm, manpages-dev should provide  man strcmp
<jrib> gravelld: your options are gutsy, hardy (LTS), or intrepid.  I'd recommend at least hardy
<gravelld> thanks jrib
<gravelld> thanks. i think intrepid, i need the x improvements
<Vern_Ulven> f00fy: I thought the desktop iso was a live cd with option to install from within the live environment
<Ohkie> jrib: trying apt-get remove smbfs as per marcel's suggestion :)
<transporter> youtube videos are freezing up on my computer
<jrib> gravelld: try a live cd first and read the release notes
<jrib> !notes > gravelld
<ubottu> gravelld, please see my private message
<jrib> Ohkie: s/remove/purge
<Ohkie> k
<cousteau> ezw3473: I don't need to reload the manpages cache or something like that, do I?
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: Pretty sure it is
<ezw3473> cousteau: no
<Vern_Ulven> f00fy: If that is the case I tried it both ways ans still blank
<Bupsss> guys, i have a big big problem
<marcelkoopman> Bupsss, :)
<Bupsss> the file system of my home partition, went off
<Bupsss> everything disappeared and it created a new home folder
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: So you chose "Try Ubuntu" instead of install and it went blank? Try Ubuntu will load the os and you can install from the live desktop
<ezw3473> cousteau: on my system (older ubuntu), the strcmp manpage is installed as /usr/share/man/man3/strcmp.3.gz
<Bupsss> with a fschk i managed to get back the files in the lost and found folder
<cousteau> OK... I was writing "strcomp
<ezw3473> cousteau: and  man strcmp  just works
<Bupsss> but now, i'm scared that it could happen again
<cousteau> " instead of "strcmp"
<marcelkoopman> Bupsss, what happened
<ezw3473> cousteau: oh okay
<Bupsss> what do you recommend?
<Bupsss> marcelkoopman dont really know
<FreeFull> I compiled a new kernel, and now that I switch to a virtual console I only get a blank screen (when I log in and write a command, it does take an effect. I just don't see anything on the screen)
<Vern_Ulven> f00fy: yes I tried it both ways and still get a blank screen. That is what prompted me to try the text install
<Bupsss> i rebooted, and everything disappeared
<marcelkoopman> Bupsss, its always safer to keep documents on removable drives
<Bupsss> it did a unclean shutdown check
<Ohkie> jrib: heh i can still navigate to windows computers on the network? etc //kate/D
<ezw3473> cousteau: btw, better use strncmp, so you can limit the bytes to be compared
<marcelkoopman> Bupsss, i have important things on a usb drive
<Bupsss> marcelkoopman me too, but usb drives, are normally less safe than hd
<jrib> Ohkie: I don't think that really matters anyway, it's the server that's having issues
<afancy_> \q
<marcelkoopman> Bupsss, why?
<afancy_> \q
<Bupsss> but apart from that.... is that normal that it resets the home folder?
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: Okay. I think there is a way to force VESA drivers during the install, just trying to remember how
<Ohkie> jrib: ok so i should just re-install it now?
<sdlwof> i ripped out all X window  stuff, anyway to still update to the latest distrubution?
<jrib> Ohkie: if you want to try that, sure
<sdlwof> or is it only possible via update manager, apt-get won't work?
<cousteau> afancy: /q, not \q
<Orker> Hi people
<marcelkoopman> Bupsss, if the partition where you mounted /home/user has problems, yes
<Ohkie> jrib: sounds good to me ;)
<FreeFull> sdlwof: Apt-get will work
<Bupsss> marcelkoopman but it never happened before
<marcelkoopman> Bupsss, what version of ubuntu are you using
<Bupsss> 8.10
<sdlwof> FreeFull, will, or should? or maybe? :)
<cousteau> transporter: which kernel are you using?
<FreeFull> sdlwof: Will
<marcelkoopman> Bupsss, you use ext3?
<sdlwof> haha, ok.
<sdlwof> i'll take yoru word.
<onefunk> greetings all, stupid newbie question. i'm using ubuntu-studio 7.10 and would like to upgrade to 8.10. will upgrading make me lose all the settings and progs i have installed or does it upgrade and keep everything as is?
<transporter> cousteau im using ubuntu hardy
<Bupsss> marcelkoopman yes
<cousteau> transporter: and which flash player version?
<Bupsss> should i reinstall the system, or keep the new home?
<FreeFull> onefunk: It will keep the settings
<jrib> !upgrade > sdlwof
<ubottu> sdlwof, please see my private message
<marcelkoopman> Bupsss, i dont think it will happen often, it could but just copy your stuff to usb, thats safer
<onefunk> FreeFull, thank you.
<transporter> cousteau: the problem just started this afternoon because i was having trouble with my fb application where it was telling me to update my flashplayer
<sdlwof> jrib, i don't have a gui, no browser client...
<jrib> sdlwof: I know, I read that
<Orker> anybody speak german?
<Ohkie> jrib: ok im gonna remove samba, edit those files, reboot. and see what happens ;) (im sure you're on the edge of your seat with excitement :) )
<sdlwof> oh, can't read urls...
<Xitruz> If I have an Intel Core 2 Duo on my laptop. Should I use the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<jrib> sdlwof: use another computer... links2... w3m...
<marcelkoopman> Xitruz, you could
<Azabith> guys i need some help
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulsen: do you have access to the computer right now to try somethings?
<Azabith> anyone willing to help me please IM me
<f00fyf00f3rz> some things*
<cousteau> transporter: flash videos + amarok / totem / other media don't work well on my PC with kernels 2.6.24-21/22 but do work well with 2.6.24-19
<marcelkoopman> Xitruz, but it wont be much difference i think
<transporter> i updated the flashplayer fb is working fine then youtube had no video i got the video back but then no audio now i got both the online audi and video but my previously downloaded videos files are freezing up and no audio.
<nnull> guys reckon id get away with running ubuntu on a p3 500 220 meg of ram?
<Vern_Ulven> f00fy: yes it is downstairs
<f00fyf00f3rz> lol Ulvern**
<f00fyf00f3rz> Ulven****
<f00fyf00f3rz> damn me
<SimpleSimonSays> test
<marcelkoopman> SimpleSimonSays, test what?
<transporter> cousteau: there was a lot of uninstalling and downloading and what not that took place
<Xitruz> marcelkoopman: is the 64:bit more "buggy" or is it just like the 32bit but i could  get a little extra from it?
<Orker> it's Fedora 10 a ubuntu ver.?
<transporter> cousteau: could u help me?
<marcelkoopman> Xitruz, i'm using 64 bit right now, bought a new computer amd64
<marcelkoopman> Xitruz, its very fast
<cousteau> transporter: if you are using a 32 bit processor I recommend you to install the official Adobe Flash Player 10 .deb package, which you can download from Adobe
<sdlwof> i just ask because i was told in the 7.x series that distrubution upgrades via apt-get was unsupported. and only works via update manager.
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: Try the live cd and choose advanced options at the list where it asks install, try, etc. Then if you want you can come back and tell me what the options are because I dont remember off the top of my head
<marcelkoopman> Xitruz, but it could also be fast in 32bit mode
<transporter> cousteau: the flash player is upto date
<jrib> sdlwof: that's correct
<sdlwof> haha, wtf
<FreeFull> Orker: Fedora is not Ubuntu
<marcelkoopman> Xitruz, however i have 4 gig of ram now, which is fully used, i could expand it more and 64 bit supports that, 32 bit not
<Azabith> i cannot get my atheros wireless driver to work
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: We may be able to force the VESA drivers which should prevent your monitor from going blank
<Vern_Ulven> f00fy: ok I will be back. thank you
<sdlwof> so i can't upgrade my system unless i have a gui installed? sounds retarded.
<FreeFull> I compiled a new kernel, and now that I switch to a virtual console I only get a blank screen (when I log in and write a command, it does take an effect. I just don't see anything on the screen)
<jrib> sdlwof: the instructions for upgrading without a gui are on the link I gave you (server instructions)
<Xitruz> marcelkoopman: nice. :) ill try that live-cd then. another question. can u install directly from the livecd?
<jrib> sdlwof: you need to *read*
<marcelkoopman> Xitruz, yes
<marcelkoopman> Xitruz, you mean ubuntu then
<Xitruz> marcelkoopman: anything i shoudl do in Vista before I try this if I want to dual-boot?
<sdlwof> now now, i'm getting two different answers. one says apt-get works, one says it doesn't.
<Xitruz> marcelkoopman: yes, ubuntu
<nnull> Xitruz¬ format c:
<nnull> ;)
<Xitruz> :P
<sdlwof> and this is a desktop edition, not the server edtion.
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<f00fyf00f3rz> sdlwof: apt-get works for upgrades, is that what youre asking?
<Xitruz> nnull: what is this mysteriois command u give to me
<afancy_> hi, how to install scim chinese input
<sdlwof> f00fyf00f3rz, i have a 7.10 box, need to up it to 8.04
<sdlwof> errm 8.10
<nnull> Xitruz¬ get supergrub just incase (i do anyway) but its not recommended advice generally
<sdlwof> it's the desktop editon, and has no gnome, no kde, no xserver, nothing for a gui.
<marcelkoopman> Xitruz, vista?
<f00fyf00f3rz> sdlwof: I would sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade and i think the upgrade command is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> sdlwof: it doesn't matter what edition it is.  Use the instructions for upgrading the server.  If you would just take 2 minutes and read the link I gave you, you would have your answer
<marcelkoopman> Xitruz, you mean install vista first?
<nnull> sdlwof¬ sounds pretty boring ;)
<jrib> sdlwof, f00fyf00f3rz: that won't work.  But even if you fix what you missed, that method isn't supported
<f00fyf00f3rz> nnull: lmao!
<sdlwof> nnull, it sit's outside on the rooftop,
 * [gnubie] waves
<nnull> sdlwof¬ lol doing what
<sdlwof> nnull, wireless things.... ;)
<nnull> spying on ure nextdoor neighbour? ;)
<[gnubie]> i just installed ubuntu mobile(?) on my ibm thinkpad x32 via network install
<Xitruz> marcelkoopman: I am using Windows Vista on the laptop right now. but I want to have both vista and ubuntu. so I want to have dualboot on it. and anything I need to do in vista to get this to work before I install ubuntu on it?
<Aquahallic> running newest 8.10 and have apache2 installed and running zoneminder... when I go and change the listen port on apache2 in ports.conf from 80 to something like 1080 it seems that all my php and java breaks... Is there some other way I should be changing this listen port so everything changes with it?
<sdlwof> nnull, all 190 AP's :D
<nnull> lawl
<f00fyf00f3rz> jrib: What do you mean? That's how I installed 8.10
<[gnubie]> am i doing the right thing?
<jrib> f00fyf00f3rz: I mean what I said.  It's not *supported*
<marcelkoopman> Xitruz, it might not work because vista uses nfts and ubuntu cant resize it, but give it a try
<[gnubie]> or, should i install ubuntu desktop instead?
<Ohkie> jrib marcelkoopman: ok no go with that. are you sure i can remove the ubuntu-desktop package?
<zBOOcham> anyone greek?
<nnull> like bobby buchae's mum would say "Wireless is the DEBIL! *fade out....."
<f00fyf00f3rz> jrib: right
<[gnubie]> ubuntu network install has so many choices of installation type.. i don't know which one really to choose
<marcelkoopman> Ohkie, yes, you can always install it again later
<[gnubie]> please advice
<jrib> f00fyf00f3rz: and there exists a supported method
<f00fyf00f3rz> jrib: I understand now, I thought you meant something else =P
<Azabith> guys i really need some help here
<Ohkie> marcelkoopman: im not going to be in some console trying to do it?
<Xitruz> marcelkoopman: but I have 2 disks on this one, so if i just format it in ubuntu it shouldnt be a problem?
<marcelkoopman> Ohkie, just do it
<jrib> f00fyf00f3rz: if you meant why I said it won't work, you forgot to edit sources.list
<Ohkie> marcelkoopman: ok
<Azabith> just installed ubuntu 8.10 and everything is working fine except the wireless network
<[gnubie]> i feel my laptop now running ubuntu mobile is slow
<marcelkoopman> Xitruz, yes the first one for vista and the second for ubuntu is good, it will format the second one
<[gnubie]> i got a 1gb of ram here
<jrib> Ohkie: so reverting your edits and purging samba, still causes your login to fail?
<Ohkie> jrib: yep
<tiyowan> hi
<Vern_Ulven> f00fy: There was a safe graphics mode available after hitting f4 that got me to the live environment. I am trying the install icon now. Thank you for your help
<Ohkie> jrib marcel: going for it now :) wish me luck ;)
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: You're welcome, good luck!!!
<Crocodil> Hello :) Can anyone please help mi with an alternate cd install? The problem is I have to change my network card's MAC address :/
<f00fyf00f3rz> Vern_Ulven: I'll be here PM me and let me know how you made out
<FreeFull> Crocodil: Why do you have to change it?
<orion> irc://irc.abjects.net/mexicanmafia
<Ohkie> jrib marcel: ok brb
<Crocodil> FreeFull: well... I have a connection for my home pc, but I want to install linux on a notebook :)
<|Dreams|> can someone help me please when compiz is enabled i cant view videos the videos keep flashing it worked ok with 8.04 ok but not 8.10
<ezw3473> Crocodil: still no reason for changing the mac address
<Crocodil> FreeFull: but my internet provider identifies allowed computers by mac address...
<elmnas> hi guys can someone prefer a good audio device manager?
<tiyowan> Dreams: Which graphics card do you have?
<Crocodil> ezw3473: and what would you suggest?:)
<|Dreams|> ati mobility radeon hd3650
<ezw3473> Crocodil: why do you have to change the mac address to get a connection?
<FreeFull> Crocodil: Are you using a router with a modem built in?
<Crocodil> nope, I don't have a router at all :/
<Crocodil> I'm connected only through a switch...
<tiyowan> Dreams: It's happening because of the proprietary ATI drivers. I'm running on an ATI X1400.
<rafting> when I start the install i do the first steps but the partitioner never starts. im trying to install ubuntu 8.10 from USB-memory.
<Crocodil> and I get my ip by dhcp from the provider...
<|Dreams|> so nothing i can do then apart from disable compiz when i want to watch a video
<FreeFull> Crocodil: Couldn't you set a network between your desktop and laptop and get internet on the laptop through the network?
<tiyowan> Dreams: I installed VLC Player, and in Tools I set the video output to X11. Now I can watch stuff in VLC without any flickering.
<marcelkoopman> rafting, whats wrong for a plain cd install?
<|Dreams|> yeah id id that but isnt x11 rubbih?
<|Dreams|> rubbish*
<Crocodil> hmm... I probably could, but I only need internet on the laptop for the install :)
<Crocodil> later, I will be using it at work...
<tiyowan> Dreams: I don't notice any degredation in the video quality on VLC, so...
<Crocodil> so changing mac seemed like a good idea for doing it fast
<FreeFull> Crocodil: If it's not an internet install cd, you don't need internet to install ubuntu
<|Dreams|> ok
<elmnas> does someone know a good audio setup manager?
<|Dreams|> bad bug though isnt it if it worked with 8.04
<Crocodil> it's the alternate cd, and it doesn't let me install without network :[
<digitalspaghetti> Hi there, can anyone help me - I am trying to do this tutorial (http://www.jeffyestrumskas.com/?page_id=3) 8.04, but when I try the iptables command I get Bad argument `NEW'
<|Dreams|> thers a few othr niggles too with using compiz like sometimes the taskbar snt lash on pidgin n sometimes it does
<FreeFull> Crocodil: What does it say?
<tiyowan> Dreams: I don't really blame Ubuntu for it...because I know how crappy ATI and nvidia are with their drivers.
<|Dreams|> yeah i dont blame anyone dont get me wrong just a bit dissapointed
<digitalspaghetti> afaik it's due to a change for RH in iptables and can't find an equivilent for ubuntu
<Guest23751> can someone please help me through this Internet radio issue Error Loading Media There is no available decoder. IN amarok with kubuntu 8.10
<jrib> Crocodil: the wikipedia article on MAC_spoofing gives you the ifconfig command to change your mac
<tiyowan> Dreams: Definitely. I use the Omega ATI drivers on Windows...they're better. I'd only wish that Omega does a release for linux.
<Crocodil> jrib: yes, I know :) but there is no ifconfig on alternate cd :O :O :O
<Crocodil> FreeFull: well, one of the steps is the network detection, and when it fails I get a screen where I can choose not to configure the network right now
<jrib> Crocodil: I see.  Use a desktop cd?
<jrib> Crocodil: are you sure though?
<Crocodil> yes, I am... I know it's strange
<FreeFull> Crocodil: Well, just choose not to configure the network
<lorenzosu> since I upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 all printouts on an EPSON DX5050 result completely faded. It's not an ink problem as from Windows the same document is printed correctly. Also I tried different print quality settings but no luck. Any suggestions?
<jrib> Crocodil: so you are just installing, not upgrading?
<Crocodil> FreeFull: I do, but then it wants to find a mirror server
<elmnas> does someone know which plugin to pidgeon msn which make you can see a picture in the conversation window?
<|Dreams|> i been ubuntu only for 2 years now and for some reason i am all of a sudden choosing between vista ultimate and ubuntu since i had vista on my laptop for a week
<|Dreams|> grrr
<|Dreams|> i hate choices
<|Dreams|> lol
<FloodBot1> |Dreams|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FreeFull> ...
<Crocodil> jrib: is it possible to install only the base system (cli) with normal desktop cd?
<lorenzosu> |Dreams|, Dual boot (best of both worlds)? :)
<jrib> Crocodil: no.  But you can definitely use the alternate install with your network cable unplugged
<|Dreams|> ah i dont like dual booting lol
<Crocodil> jrib: how??
<ripps> I need some help packaging a custom patched mplayer from svn to my Launchpad PPA.
<FreeFull> |Dreams|: Just remove vista completely
<|Dreams|> i have dual on my home pc though due to the fact i need windows for some firmware thin
<ezw3473> Crocodil: do not confuse alternate cd and netinstall cd
<|Dreams|> lol free full :)
<lorenzosu> |Dreams|, I can see what you mean... guess choice depends much on what you use your machine for.
<DefunctProcess> msg nickserv identify blueblue
<DefunctProcess> lol
<Crocodil> ezw3473: but this is the alternate cd :)
<jrib> Crocodil: I'm confused though.  The alternate install installs the same thing as the desktop cd.  You don't get a cli system.  Or did that change recently?
<|Dreams|> yeah i know i use diff parts of each i do love ubuntu though dont know why i am questioning to be honest like i said been happy with ubuntu only for 2 year
<ezw3473> Crocodil: then you don't need network access to install it
<DefunctProcess> Anyone know why my cdroms dont mount at all ?
<tiyowan> Dreams, I've been using Ubuntu since five days on a dual boot system. I like WinXP, too; but I don't like what MS is going to do with Windows 7.
<horstle> hi
<squid0> hi there. if I want to do a full backup of my system, which directories should I back up? from / and recurse to all children, or only specific children of / ?
<DefunctProcess> /etc/fstab shows "/dev/scd1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0"
<Crocodil> ezw3473: I'm confused myself :/
<lorenzosu> |Dreams|, You might investigate if what bounds you to Windows can be run in Wine, although that not be your scenary.
<hischild> DefunctProcess, change your ident password.
<Crocodil> ezw3473: look, here are the options I get when network config fails:
<DefunctProcess> hischild, yea
<luja> hi, I sucessfully compiled gnucash with ubuntu and made a .deb package. In near future (+some hours) I will make a package with some other configure-options to enable locale-spectific tax. According to the manual in wiki-article http://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/De/EÜR
<stephane72> bonjour
<|Dreams|> nope already tried that for my main pc .net doesnt run on wine, but its not my pc i am botherd about i dont mind dual booting that its just for my laptop, one downfall is it has a bluray player and linux doesnt like bluray lol
<Crocodil> Choose language, configure keyboard, detect network hardware, configure the network, choose a mirror of the ubuntu archive, download installer components, change debconf priority, save debug logs, execute a shell, abort the installation
<larry> who knows of another dvd burner devede no work or i just don't know how to use it
<ripps> I keep getting "gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available" from debuild, even when I specify my gpg key.
<stephane72> hello
<|Dreams|> devede is so simple
<Crocodil> the install fails at "configure the network", so I can't do the next 2 steps (choose and download)
<|Dreams|> devede is to encode the video
<|Dreams|> not burn it
<larry> not for a newbie i quess
<|Dreams|> encode with devede and burn with k3b etc
<|Dreams|> make a .iso
<FreeFull> |Dreams|: Look at Mono for .net
<larry> oh
<nnull> |Dreams|¬ is devede a dvd backup tool mate?
<larry> oh ok
<|Dreams|> its a video encoding tool
<Crocodil> and the shell does not have the ifconfig command :|
<larry> thanks
<nnull> for divx n stuff or? |Dreams|
<|Dreams|> yah
<nnull> kkk
<ezw3473> Crocodil: does it have the "ip" command?
<FreeFull> |Dreams|: You could use mencoder for encoding
<|Dreams|> yeah devede is just a good gui for it all
<nnull> |Dreams|¬ know of any good dvd backup tools?
<Guest23751> Is my amarok connected to the internet???   can someone please help me through this Internet radio issue Error Loading Media There is no available decoder. IN amarok with kubuntu 8.10
<lorenzosu> |Dreams|, If you are really attracted from Ubuntu and would like to make a "dcefinitive" choice I advise to pin down to the essedntial what really bounds you to Vista, search for possible alternatives, workarounds etc. and then see if that's acceptable for you
<nnull> |Dreams|¬ im looking to have a box on the network that only uses dvdshrink lol ..
<|Dreams|> dvd shink works fine under wine
<nnull> |Dreams|¬ save me from my blasphemy
<nnull> really? lol ill try that
<FreeFull> !codecs | Guest23751
<jrib> Crocodil: did you see my question?
<ubottu> Guest23751: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lorenzosu> Guest23751, What is the address of the internet radio?
<netyire> nnull: acidrip is nice and simple, k9copy if you're on kubuntu
<Crocodil> ah, well I will have to think something else up...
<|Dreams|> oh i will be stivckign with ubuntu the word free and open always clinch it for me lol evertime i question myself lol
<Xpistos> Hey fellas, I am getting a lot of Kernal panics since switching to Intrepid. Is there anything going on I should teck out for this?
<Guest23751> http://60.90.121.9:10015
<tiyowan> lorenzosu: I'm stuck with Windows because of Visual Studio. If I could get some sort of .NET IDE in Ubuntu I'd be happy. Though to be honest, I haven't really investigated the choices yet. There's so much to learn.
<nnull> netyire¬ ok cheers
<Ohkie> jrib marcel: seems to have done the trick. many thanks. just re-installing ubuntu-desktop now so we'll make sure it works...
<radioman{LT}> SharpDevelop?
<FreeFull> tiyowan: Try Mono
<Crocodil> jrib: sorry, i've missed it...
<|Dreams|> nnull: also thoggen dvd ripper :)
<ezw3473> Crocodil: again, does it have the "ip" command?
<lorenzosu> tiyowan, Have you seen Mono Develop?
<Xpistos> tiyowan: Oh Brother, you are preaching to the chiior
<jrib> Ohkie: hmm, so you reinstalled the samba stuff and everything just works now?
<jrib> Crocodil: I'm confused though.  The alternate install installs the same thing as the desktop cd.  You don't get a cli system.  Or did that change recently?
<Ohkie> jrib: yeah
<Xpistos> Mono Develop is not "Visual"
<Crocodil> yes, ip is there :)
<jrib> Ohkie: you should comment on the bug report
<Crocodil> ezw3473: but I don't know how to use it...
<|Dreams|> mono doesnt work with what i need anyways already tried lol
<ezw3473> Crocodil: the   ip link set eth0 address xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<FreeFull> jrib: It didn't change.
<Ohkie> jrib: will do. im just anxious to make sure reinstalling ubuntu-desktop doesnt break it... i notice it installs smbclient which might be a problem. one last reboot to be sure ;)
<lorenzosu> Anyways I'm also stuck with Windows because of MAX/MSP which only runs on MAC and Windows. So sticking to dual noot
<tiyowan> Mono eh? Thanks guys.
<Crocodil> jrib: alternate cd can install both - the normal destkop and the cli :)
<ezw3473> Crocodil: must be done while eth0 is down
<jrib> Crocodil: hmm, ok
<lorenzosu> tiyowan, ou're most welcome.
<Crocodil> ezw3473: oh, great I will try that :)
<Orker> by all users
<Crocodil> ezw3473: and how do I get it down with ip?
<ezw3473> Crocodil: ip link set eth0 down
<Crocodil> ezw3473: thank you a lot!! :)
<Photoguy> I just started to install ubuntu, I put in the disk, and started the installation.  Now it's downloading another 698mb, I though it was all on the cd!
<Xpistos> Mono will not work with Visual Studio apps. Only C# code itself
<Xpistos> C# is an open standard. Visual studio is not
<Crocodil> ezw3473, jrib, FreeFull: thank you guys a lot for your help :)
<tiyowan> Xpistos: :( I need an IDE for VB.NET mainly.
<Crocodil> I'm off to the install ;)
<Crocodil> bye!!
<bsdbandit> :) cool
<Photoguy> I just started to install ubuntu, I put in the disk, and started the installation.  Now it's downloading another 698mb, I though it was all on the cd!
<ezw3473> Crocodil: hope it will work
<bsdbandit> i got ubuntu running on the macbook
<nonix4> Photoguy: well, I just created a 50 gig partition for a mirror, hope it'll last for a while... can be resized easily though if needed :)
<DefunctProcess> Anyone know why my cdroms just stopped working? I'm not sure how to even troubleshoot the problem....
<Crocodil> ezw3473: I'm keeping my fingers crossed ;) :D
<bsdbandit> im running fluxbox
<elmnas> which program can I use instead for daemon tools in linux ubuntu?
<jrib> !iso | elmnas
<ubottu> elmnas: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<FreeFull> elmnas: You can use mount
<sdlwof> how can i have the kernel print more to the screen instead of "starting up..."? keeps hanging right there. yet goes fine into recovery mode
<lorenzosu> tiyowan, For "VB-like" you might have a look at Gambas, but probably not exactrly what you0re after.
<netyire> elmnas: acetoneiso or somesuch if you want a gui that mounts isos, bins, nrg, etc
<Photoguy> I just started to install ubuntu, I put in the disk, and started the installation.  Now it's downloading another 698mb, I though it was all on the cd!
<Photoguy> Sorry
<elmnas> hm
<Photoguy> To bother you agin.
<elmnas> ok
<netyire> elmnas: http://www.getdeb.net hosts the packager
<elmnas> acetoneiso
<netyire> elmnas: *package
<elmnas> thanx
<elmnas> I try it
<netyire> elmnas: it's not in the repos
<netyire> :-)
<FloodBot1> netyire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FreeFull> I compiled a new kernel, and now that I switch to a virtual console I only get a blank screen (when I log in and write a command, it does take an effect. I just don't see anything on the screen)
<Axan> Hi
<jeang> Photoguy - what version of Ubuntu
<ezw3473> FreeFull: forgot to select framebuffer console support?
<Photoguy> 8.10 64 bit
<hischild> I'm installing an Ubuntu server. One of the options is a basic Ubuntu server. I can understand what the other options, such as an openssh-server, but what does this option install?
<elmnas> netyire when Im trying to install fillezilla on the webbsite you linked it says:  Error: Dependency is not satifiable: filezilla-common
<elmnas> how do i fix this?
<jeang> Photoguy: unusual for that much right after a release?
<Photoguy> Yeah.
<Photoguy> That's what I thought also.
<Photoguy> Plus it's downloading at 64kb/s :P
<nonix4> elmnas: maybe need to enable universe repo?
<Photoguy> This is form windows.
<FreeFull> ezw3473: The splash screen does display
<Photoguy> *from
<luja> url for gnucash-2.2.7.deb is  ftp://194.231.188.67/download/linux/ubuntu/contrib/  try this out
<elmnas> ok
<FreeFull> ezw3473: You think that's it?
<ezw3473> FreeFull: ubuntu's splash screen does not use kernel framebuffer
<Axan> Is there anyone who already had some trouble trying to configure his joystick axis using jscal ? I got a bugged joystick device (it use non-standard values for axis, so it's impossible to caliber it correctly), i tried to patch joydev module, I recompile it, but I can't load it.. i have a "symbol version not defined" error :(  Can someone help plz ?
<jeang> Photoguy: I have 3 8.10 machines and looking at my logs I have only done 150MB roughly since the final release
<FreeFull> ezw3473: Ok, I'll recompile the kernel
<lorenzosu> since I upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 all printouts on an EPSON DX5050 result completely faded. It's not an ink problem as from Windows the same document is printed correctly. Also I tried different print quality settings but no luck. Any suggestions?
<Photoguy> Well, I mounted the iso on a program..
<elmnas> monix4 how?
<Photoguy> So I figured it would work that way.
<nonix4> elmnas: system->administration->software sources
<luja>  ftp://194.231.188.67/download/linux/ubuntu/contrib/ gnucash for ubuntu 8.04, I compiled it by myself to have a new gnucash-version. I will fiddle a littele with compile / configure flags in order to have home-banking and german tax, but you can try this first compile, which works.
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > Photoguy
<jeang> Photoguy:  guess it isn't using the cd as a repo
<ubottu> Photoguy, please see my private message
<bazhang> Photoguy, this is via wubi?
<Jack_Sparrow> luja Please stop, we prefer people dont use code from unknown sources.
<bazhang> Photoguy, are you installing from inside windows?
<Photoguy> Yes
<saliak> Hi, i'm having some problems with some hardware on my ubuntu system.  It looks like the handling of interrupts changed from kernel 2.6.20 to 2.6.24 (the version in the current distro) and the vendor of some hardware i have hasn't updated their driver kernel module yet.  What's a good solution?  Is it possible to rollback to an earlier kernel version or something?
<bazhang> Photoguy, that is the reason
<Photoguy> Windows xp
<djbeenie> question, is samba already installed with ubuntu 8.10?
<Photoguy> Ok.
<bazhang> djbeenie, no
<Photoguy> So just wait for it download :P?
<bazhang> Photoguy, yep
<DefunctProcess> Can someone look at my fstab and tell me why my cdroms arre not mounting? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/81945/
<Photoguy> Rats it's going at 67kbp/s
<djbeenie> is samba what I need for viewing my windows shares?
<netyire> djbeenie: yup!
<djbeenie> cool thanks!
<bazhang> djbeenie, on a seperate computer?
<paul68> is there a way to create a permanent shortcut to my server without having to enter all the details again and open it with nautilus
<djbeenie> yes
<jrib> djbeenie: if by samba, you mean the server, no
<netyire> djbeenie: after you install it, open nautilus and enter smb://<internal ipaddress of windows computer>
<saliak> I tried installing 7.04 but it looks like it just reached end of life, so that's probably not a good path to go down
<Axan> Can someone help me about how to recompile and install a kernel module (to try to extend device support of the module) ? I got error when I try to load my new module.. and I don't know what to do :'(
<sdlwof> alright. kernel hangs at "checking 'hlt' instruction. anyone ever run across this problem?
<djbeenie> netyire, thanks!
<nonix4> sdlwof: you can most likely boot with the no-hlt option
<Jack_Sparrow> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<sdlwof> it's random though, 1/10 times i can get it to boot....
<nonix4> sdlwof: well append something like "apm=off no-hlt" to your boot options and see whether that helps
<bsdbandit> ubuntu is a good OS
<bsdbandit> im coming from a freebsd environment
 * sdlwof ponders 
<bsdbandit> i just put it on my mac book
 * Kuzco whistles
<sdlwof> i notice it didn't start this until i issued a shutdown -h.....
<sdlwof> bsdbandit, i use bsd alot for networking/firewall tasks.
 * sdlwof loves PF
<bsdbandit> yeah same here
<bsdbandit> espacially openbsd
<sdlwof> iptables is overly complicated.
<Xpistos> Hey is there any reason why I should be getting alot of kernal panics right now?
<nonix4> sdlwof: yes those are related... a bios update may also fix that
<bsdbandit> pf is the way to go
<bsdbandit> when it comes to firewalls
<sdlwof> yup, i'm all obsd for firewalling
<bsdbandit> and im using freebsd for my webservers
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sdlwof> ipchains and tables is ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> bsdbandit sdlwof Please take it to a private chat.. this is Ubuntu Support
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bsdbandit> ok Jack
<sdlwof> ipchains and ip tables isn't ubuntu related?
<bsdbandit> im sorry
<nmtmason> quit
<nmtmason> exit
<ripps> Can someone here help me figure out why debuild won't sign my package with my gpg key?
<sdlwof> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sdlwof> sounds ubuntu related to me.
<cameronh> is there anything that can cache apt downloads for my network (not apt-proxy because it doesn't seem to work properly)?
<Jack_Sparrow> sdlwof You were offtopic
<sdlwof> naww
<Jack_Sparrow> sdlwof Please stop
<sdlwof> !ipchains
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipchains
<bsdbandit> did anyone get the right click to work on ubuntu running on a mac book
<bsdbandit> ?
<kurrata> hi, im having little problem with my hard disk. They keep changing their names "sda etc" sometimes when i restarts pc so is there another way i can identify them in fstab?
<jrib> bsdbandit: help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<diffred> Any program to watch my usplash / grub loading without restarting my computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> diffred there was a way to test that .. one sec
<nonix4> kurrata: UUID
<diffred> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, it's a pain having to reboot to check how I changed the Appearance on grub
<kurrata> nonix4: where can i check what uuid the disk has?
<Ohkie> jrib marcelkoopman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/292791/comments/27 :)
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nonix4> kurrata: sudo vol_id --uuid /dev/yourcurrentpartitionhere
<whiplashll> hello
<elmnas> can someone help me look at this picture http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/2682/lolet4.jpg I want to have my audio setup like a equalizer how do I fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> diffred not quite what you wanted but.. For Example: At the Grub Boot Menu,     Type: c ( for command mode )... grub> root(hd0,1)       .. Making sure you use the correct partition for your linux installation ... grub> splashimage /boot/grub/splashimages/homer.xpm.gz   .. Substitute the names of your custom images here
<chupy> hi the sound in ppt presentation running on oo3 is bad it pauses continusly and in oo2 the sound doeesnt work any ideas?
<jim_p> !ραιδ
<jim_p> !raid
<marcelkoopman> Ohkie, whats up?
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jim_p> sorry
<FloodBot1> jim_p: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elmnas> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<larry_> well k3b keeps erroring out this is my error i quess     attempt to re-run with -dvd-compat to engage DAO or apply...
<MadsRH> Hi. Can anyone tell me why Banshee can't play any of my music files? When I click a song the track gets a little orange X icon! Totem and Rythmbox works fine. Anyone?
<larry_> than write error
<nonix4> kurrata: or for a list that is updated once per eboot or so: ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<diffred> Jack_Sparrow: nope :( just wanted to do a mock restart to see how the grub/usplash looks after changing it
<Ohkie> marcelkoopman: everythings fixed. i took jribs advice and posted my fix on the original issue that had encountered. many thanks for your help :)
<kurrata> nonix4: thx will try adresing them with that uuid
<Jack_Sparrow> diffred At least this way you get to see your different screens without going all the way into ubuntu..    I can pastebin my tutorial on splash if it will help
<satanshand> is there a way to update an integrated video card that is not ati or nvidia?
<nonix4> kurrata: "sudo blkid" will give you up-to-date list
<elmnas> does someone prefer a good daemon tools program for ubuntu?
<sdlwof> Driver 'sd' needs updating -- please use bys_type methods
<Jack_Sparrow> satanshand The first step is to identify what video chipset that is using..  thime to google up your hardware info
<sdlwof> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391121  it's awesome the discussed it. but my system hangs with it. so how do i get around this?
<nbeebo> !feh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feh
<lenswipe> can someone tell me how to install a .deb file please
<bazhang> nbeebo, please dont
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe double click it
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: Its that easy? LOL! ty
<ardchoille> lenswipe: First of all, have you checked the repos to see if the app is there? What app is it?
<Pretto> lenswipe, dpkg -i your .deb file
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe but since it is not from our repos, you may also have dependency problems..
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, doesn't gdebi usually resolve those dependency's?
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: im way ahead of ya (damn.)
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: and it does have dependancy problems
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild nope
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild you can build a dep list etc..
<ubuntu__> ds
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, hmm ... the truecrypt .deb was missing a dependency, which it resolved ...
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild some will... but many more will not
<ubuntu__> im need in this , where i can download tutorial or something like that
<ardchoille> Jack Sparrow, where do I know that name from?
<ubuntu__> i mean i new
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> thx
<luigi> !it
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, there's always that one exception ... or more :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu__ that is a basic tutorial and still mostly applies
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild there are more exceptions than fact on dependencies
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, keeps life interesting i suppose.
<Uqbar> hello. I've just installed 8.10 from the Alternate CD image. NM won't configure eth0, and trying to run ifup eth0 manually fails because something set the MTU to 64 bytes.
<Uqbar> my machine is a Dell D50, the NIC is a Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<Uqbar> *Dell D520, sorry
<DefunctProcess>  Can someone look at my fstab and tell me why my cdroms arre not mounting? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/81945/
<Jack_Sparrow> DefunctProcess mine is the same as yours except for the utf part
<SOURdiesel> hischild: i restarted and turned off compiz.  going to watch it for a bit.  thanks for your help.
<wipewindows> when I start the install i do the first steps but the partitioner never starts. im trying to install ubuntu 8.10 from USB-memory.
<DefunctProcess> Jack_Sparrow, udf you mean?  do you know what that flag is?
<wipewindows> like the partitioner bar fills up to 100% and I wait for it to start but it never does...
<hischild> SOURdiesel, Good luck!
<DefunctProcess> Jack_Sparrow, nvm I see utf but i still dont know what it means...
<Jack_Sparrow> DefunctProcess yours... /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0...   mine... /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<DefunctProcess> Jack_Sparrow, ok i try to remove it and sudo mount -a
<larry_> k3b error attempt to re-run with -dvd-compact to engage DAO or apply...
<brodymcd> hi all - I accidentally deleted network manager from my taskbar and want it back (IBEX) - can someone please help? I'm sure it's simple - I
<brodymcd> I'm just new
<Jack_Sparrow> DefunctProcess It is probably another issue... but wanted to point out the dif from mine and yours.. are those drives sata or ide
<larry_> any ideas
<sdlwof> how can a reboot change the sd driver when no updates were fetched?
<DefunctProcess> Jack_Sparrow, the cdroms are ide
<DefunctProcess> Jack_Sparrow, still no go....
<Jack_Sparrow> DefunctProcess it is still oh dark 30 here.. not ready for real questions yet.. sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> sdlwof It may have more with hardware detection if it is working now after a reboot
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jack_Sparrow> luigi please /msg ubottu it
<larry_> i will try back later
<test34> When pulse audio's daemon starts at boot, I get the following errors: http://pastebin.com/f5aa59ec9 .  Pulse audio works fine most of the time, but sometimes it stop working, I'm wondering if it could be related to these errors?
<sdlwof> Jack_Sparrow, if what's working? i've rebooted this system countless times...out of the blue it starts this.
<maverick340> hi, i have a printer that is connected to the lan only -no pc
<maverick340> how do i add it on ubuntu
<maverick340> i know the IP address for the printer and the port is 80 i think
<wipewindows> like the partitioner bar fills up to 100% and I wait for it to start but it never does...
<wipewindows> anyone know? booting from usb, boots works but when I start the install it gets stuck on trying to go the partitioner
<Jack_Sparrow> wipewindows It can take a long time if you have large drives.  Some may also require all_generic_ide for some controller issues.. You cant try to partition manually with gparted live..
<Jack_Sparrow> you can try
<Vern_Ulven> f00fy: If you are still here I just wanted to say thanks again and let you know I am up and running
<kurrata> wipewindows i had this one when i instaled from live cd. Got past it when i tried instaling when "ubuntu" was fully loaded instead of pressing instal at boot menus
<sdlwof> can grub be used to tell the kernel to load a different sd driver?
<wipewindows> kurrata: how do you mean fully loaded?
<wipewindows> im inside ubuntu when i try
<Jack_Sparrow> wipewindows run live cd to the working desktop
<wipewindows> there is an icon the desktop
<wipewindows> i press it choose timezone etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > wipewindows
<ubottu> wipewindows, please see my private message
<wipewindows> then when i click to go to the partitioner it gets stuck(waited 5 minutes nothing happened then i quit, treied several times)
<Jack_Sparrow> wipewindows How many drives and what is the total size.
<Jack_Sparrow> wipewindows I have had several that took well over 5  to 10 minutes
<princ1> good morning people
<larry_> i have a new dvd burner reader i wonder if there was somthing to do to be able to burn with it like some drivers or somthing and one know
<rafting> i want to format it all and have a full dedicated windows install.(sorry baout multiple lines again)
<Jack_Sparrow> rafting who or what are you talking about
<elmnas> can someone please help me is this possible to have this kind of interface in ubuntu --> http://lynucs.deviantart.com/art/bliss-105565250?
<princ1> I recently installed Ubuntu to my HP Pavilion Slimline. As of today I get no sound. It's a new problem and only happens when I'm logged in. When I'm at the login screen there is sound.
<rafting> im wipewindows
<rafting> Jack_Sparrow: it is getting to the partition "manager" that atkes time, not the actual formatting or anything
<Jack_Sparrow> rafting <rafting> i want to format it all and have a full dedicated windows install.             This is the wrong room if you want to instal windows
<test34> pulse audio... is a nightmare
<princ1> what is pulse audio
<ripps> I keep getting "gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available" from debuild, even when I specify my gpg key
<test34> princ1, I'm not saying that is your problem.. but pulse audio is a sound server
<princ1> oh lol
<Lau_of_DK> Gents, Ive just tried to encrypt my /home with LUKS; but its not showing up on /dev/mapper when I boot, I think I saw an early crypto disk fail during boot, which log file should I review to get more info ?
<princ1> this is so annoying, and being new to this os I don't know where to start
<exodus> princ1>  For some reason Intrepid does not create an audio group, and membership in such a group is necessary to ensure priority access to the sound devices.
<princ1> I see
<princ1> so should I change my group?
<maverick340> how do i add a tcp/ip printer on ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<test34> princ1, try to adjust the volume using: alsamixer
<Lau_of_DK> !luks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks
<Lau_of_DK> !cryptsetup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cryptsetup
<princ1> okay
<princ1> also
<princ1> when I go to test the sound
<princ1> I get this: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<test34> "alsactl store" to save settings
<Jack_Sparrow> Lau_of_DK Please /msg the bot so you dont spam the channel.. that way only you see the factoid or error
<guest_fish> can somebody help with one command, dd? I want to write an bootable image (an os) to usb drive.
<guest_fish> They gave me an code line "dd if=<path_to/img_file.iso> of=/dev/da0 bs=1m", I changed /dev/da0 to /dev/sdc (my usb drive, i think)=> my output, dd: invalid number `1m'. What I have to do?
<Lau_of_DK> Can anyone help me with automounting LUks partition ?
<Jack_Sparrow> guest_fish Who gave that command to you
<Lau_of_DK> Ok, where can I review the boot log? Where is that information kept?
<hischild> Lau_of_DK, dmesg i suppose
<pabloff> hello
<princ1> I used alsa mixer and it's still mute
<guest_fish> http://docs.pcbsd.org/guide/    in chapter 2.6
<princ1> but the program says the sound is up
<jab_doa> hi
<pabloff> i have a question
<pabloff> y have a .avi file
<[gnubie]> hello all..
<pabloff> of 700 mb
<larry_> well ok this is not working quess i will go read some forums and try to figure ti out thanks guys talk at ya later
<jab_doa> can anybody tell me eh http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty is missing on all mirrors? all other distos seem to exist
<bazhang> jab_doa, feisty is eol
<hagus> I upgraded to Ibex and now my CUPS address localhost:631 cannot be found.
<jab_doa> bazhang, so they deleted the repo?
<bazhang> jab_doa, do you want to upgrade to a later version?
<hischild> !enter | pabloff
<ubottu> pabloff: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[gnubie]> previously, i was running ubuntu mobile and i installed ubuntustudio.. now, the panel is still on ubuntu mobile although i already removed it.. how can i bring the panel to the default ubuntu panel?
<Lau_of_DK> Ok, since this is obviously not the place, do you know where I can find help on Cryptsetup / Luks ?
<jab_doa> bazhang, i dont nessearily want to upgrade. in my experience it breaks too much thinks
<hagus> Is this channel to ask for help with setting up CUPS?
<Jack_Sparrow> jab_doa Feisty has reached End of Life.. no longer supported
<Jack_Sparrow> hagus If you are also running our release of ubuntu.. yes
<pabloff> hello i have files .avi of 700 mb, well i want to convert this files into DVD format, i have use the program devede for do this, but this program do this job in 3 hours,,, the question is... is this normal ? or i am doing something wrong,, thank you...
<jab_doa> Jack_Sparrow, bazhang, no way to get the old packages?
<bazhang> jab_doa, eol means you dont get any more security upgrades, support etc
<hagus> I am running Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex (8.10)
<Jack_Sparrow> jab_doa there is an old archive...
<jab_doa> bazhang, feisty-security feisty-backports does still exist but the feisty folder is missing
<hagus> 32 bit version
<guest_fish> Jack_Sparrow: Currently using Ubuntu 8.10
<jab_doa> jack-desktop, where can i find the old archive? old.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jab_doa http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<jab_doa> jack-desktop, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kidkenetic> hello
<hagus> my /init.d/cups directory does not exist
<maverick340> Jack_Sparrow,  tried allthe link
<maverick340> it still gives a CUPS error
<jrib> jab_doa: you should upgrade, eol means you aren't guaranteed security updates
<Jack_Sparrow> maverick340 Did you actually read all of that , that fast?
<maverick340> i am able to access my printer via the remoteUI by simply entering the IP of the printer in the browser
<hagus> , /etc/init.d/cups: No such file or directory
<maverick340> have been trying this for 2 days :)
<unimatrix> why can't i install both libapache2-mod-mono AND libapache2-mod-php5 ??
<jab_doa> jrib, i know. but this is a productive system. no way to take it down
<maverick340> when i go too add a printer it actually detects my printer - as a seprate option along with cmb printer , ipp printer etc
<jrib> jab_doa: production system without security updates doesn't sound like a particularly smart idea
<hagus> I was able to access my HP OfficeJet Pro L7680 which is on my network before I "upgraded".
<jrib> jab_doa: I'd rather have a couple hours downtime than a compromised system
<jeflui> #ubuntu-br
<shadobiii> i need some help people.. basically i have a laptop that doesnt have a cd drive, the windows on it is screwed, it has grub4dos on it and i'm DESPERATELY trying to install ubuntu on it
<jab_doa> jrib, right. there no services open to the outside. so the thread is managable
<robert> how do i connect my palm treo to my computer with ubuntu?
<shadobiii> i can access the drive directly since i've taken it out and wired it up to my pc
<shadobiii> is there any way to install ubuntu onto the drive and plug it back in?
<rafting> i eamn ubuntu install
<DRebellion> shadobiii, there are other install options, most notably install from usb
<shadobiii> i tried that too DRebellion but my lappy doesnt boot from usb :(
<Axan> How can I recompile the kernel module "joydev" ? I tried to do it but it fails loading with error: "joydev: no symbol version for struct_module", can someone help plz ?
<shadobiii> been at it for ages now.. 4 hours :(
<Linux-Lover> hello ubuntu ppl
<Jack_Sparrow> shadobiii Yes, you can do an install in one PC and move the drive to the other
<shadobiii> will it work alright? windows would never let me do something like that
<shadobiii> blue screen of death guaranteed.
<shadobiii> or worse.
<Jack_Sparrow> shadobiii there will be some hardware detection and possibly video driver issue.  If you set video to vesa mode before the move it seems to work better
<robert> how do i connect my palm treo to my computer with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> shadobiii We dont have the copy protection that windows does
<shadobiii> i see... thanks man, i'm going to go try it out
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<shadobiii> ill let you know how it goes
<shadobiii> later
<robert> ok forget yall too then
<temppy> can someone test a page with a java applet in it?  (its locking up firefox for me)    http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/us/languages/english/check.html?n=1228622027273
<Lasiv> how do I output terminal information toa file?
<tiyowan> lasivian: Pipe it?
<maverick340> if the printer requires a username and password where would i specefy that ?
<tiyowan> lasivian: example...cmd > filename
<simplexio> maverick340: printer settings ?
<rafting> Jack_Sparrow: when you try to start the partitioner(gparter?) in the bootloader itt akes 5-10minutes to get into the partition-menu(not talking about the actual partitioning)?
<Lasivian> nevermind, I got it
<maverick340> yes
<Lasivian> tiyowan: aye, danke
<maverick340> its a tcp/ip printer : canon iRC2550
<Jack_Sparrow> rafting yes, to get to the partitioner as it is checking the drives first
<Lasivian> what besides dmesg should I output if I just reinstalled and my wireless works, but something broke it before I reinstalled
<maverick340> i am trying to connect via ldp://<ip address>
<Lasivian> ie, I want to snapshot my current working settings
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<incidence> hey, I have sda,sdb and sdc. I have vista on sda and just files in sdc. so I installed ubuntu to sdb. But it installed grub to sdc. now I get: grub loading, please wait... error 17
<whileimhere> Hi. Is there an app to help upload photos to the picasaweb
<maverick340> f-spot
<hornets> hey
<maverick340> whileimhere, use f-spot
<maverick340> it can upload to picasaweb, flickr
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hornets> how I edit the config files, to get a static ip address?
<tiyowan> lasivian: I think dmesg should be enough probably?
<hornets> where
<hornets> /etc/network/interfaces?
<krsaro> ola
<Linux-Lover> hello ppl
<krsaro> alguien me lee?
<emecas> si
<kidkenetic> I was wondering if somebody could help me.  I am having a problem installing libstdc++5 on my machine and I keep on getting an error
<krsaro> emecas pues acabo de instalar linux y no tengo ni idea de usarlo
<krsaro> jajaja
<krsaro> me hechas una mano?
<Lasivian> tiyowan: ok, just trying to think ahead :)
<whileimhere> maverick I hate F-Spot
<kidkenetic> It keeps on saying could not resolve '...'
<ardchoille> !es | krsaro
<ubottu> krsaro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tiyowan> lasivian: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/ provides a pretty good list of the different logs.
<Synx_hm> Anyone got UNetBootin FreeDOS working?  I cannot get freedos to boot at all off a usb drive, however other unetbootin distros work
<Jack_Sparrow> emecas krsaro This is the english channel for ubuntu  we have one in your native language.. thanks
<krsaro> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<princ1> I'm here trying to get sound to work on my user account. for some reason, no programs are able to access my sound driver
<Steven3> ha!
<Columbo0815> hi.. this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer says i should copy /cdrom/install/netboot to the tftpd. but netboot doesnt exists on the cd
<princ1> The sound works at the login screen but not in my account..what's the problem?
<incidence> How do I install grub to /dev/sda from live-cd?
<Linux-Lover> any one help me please i need to know how i install driver @ ubuntu and how i can manage hardware devices
<jrib> princ1: what is the output of 'groups'?
<Linux-Lover> ?
<jrib> Linux-Lover: what driver?
<never2far> how can i make ubuntu to recognize my laptop keyboard ... for example Alt+backspace should delete a word from terminal..
<robert> how do i connect my palm treo?
<Columbo0815> is there another way to get to the pxe-needed-files?
<princ1> are you asking what group I'm in?
<Linux-Lover> i talk in general any hardware drivers like sound .. VGA etc ...
<terminator> Anyone know when the new Nvidia 173.14.15 drivers will be available in Ubuntu?
<jrib> princ1: yes, type 'groups' in a terminal
<nonix4> most likely it is only on altcd... and somewhere else
<jrib> Linux-Lover: linux does that for you in general
<princ1> okay..
<princ1> doing that now
<Linux-Lover> lol jrib of course no it is for all new linux users
<princ1> pulse adm dialout fax cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev scanner fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<robert> ???
<Steven3> hmm...
<jrib> Linux-Lover: if there's some driver that can't be enabled by default because of freedom issues, you can use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<robert> its hard to get help here
<jrib> robert: works better if you ask a question
<nonix4> Columbo0815: 8.10 altcd has that at least
<alphagubbel> hi, some stupid question, when i'm try to install ubuntu 8.04 lts, the screen turns black during installation, so i'm unable to complete the installation. how can i fix that?
<robert> how do i get my palm treo connected to my computer?
<never2far> how can i make ubuntu to recognize my laptop keyboard ... for example Alt+backspace should delete a word from terminal..
<jrib> !palm | robert
<ubottu> robert: A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<Linux-Lover> i did mr jrib but i ask if ubuntu has someting like device manager @ windows
<Columbo0815> altcd? ok, thank you.. i downloaded the wrong
<Columbo0815> i try that, thanx Non-ICE
<robert> thanks
<Columbo0815> sorry nonix4
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux-Lover no it does not
<jrib> Linux-Lover: what for?
<j2daosh> anyoanyone got a link to fixing the atheros wireless card that is comwhere on the ubuntu wiki?
<Linux-Lover> that i can install .. manage rollback ....
<princ1> any idea on the sound, jrib? :-D
<j2daosh> i have looked at the wirless doc page, thats not what i need.
<jrib> robert: might want to search help.ubuntu.com too, but I don't know if anything is there
<elmnas> where do install all programs in linux?
<robert> thanks
<j2daosh> someone else along time ago gave me a link that was like wiki.ubuntu.com or something and it had the right stuff to do to make it work
<jrib> princ1: not really.  How are you determining sound is not working?
<Jack_Sparrow> elmnas Where, or how?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elmnas> jack_sparrow where cause I have installed amsn but I wan to change the skin
<elmnas> I need to put the skin I downloaded in the skin directory
<Jack_Sparrow> elmnas Did you install amsn from our repos?
<j2daosh> Jack_Sparrow: that doesn't say wiki.ubuntu.com... and i said in one of the previous messages that that link isn't correct
<elmnas> terminal
<jrib> elmnas: use ~/.amsn/skins
<elmnas> sudo apt-get install amsn
<princ1> well when put the password to log in , I get the regular ubuntu sound that says the password is correct. when I am in though and use a program there is no sound. like firefox for example. I go to a website that has sound and no luck. if I use a wine program it says it can't access the sound
<elmnas> where?
<princ1> and the sound worked a little while ago I don't know what has changed since then
<jrib> elmnas: ~ means /home/username usually.  So ~/.amsn/skins ...
<elmnas> ok ok
<princ1> also this program is not making any noise but it should be every time someone says something
<jrib> princ1: does system -> preferences -> sound -> sound playback test produce a beep?
<Linux-Lover> mr jack i did it now i open the hardware drivers from system Menu but i got error message for Nividia driver (no proprietary drivers r in use on this system )
<Linux-Lover> :(
<pseudo_opcode> hi, i just did a fresh 8.10 install and its extremely slow
<princ1> it produces this: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<jrib> princ1: create a new user and see if the problem persists
<elmnas> how do I remove audacious from terminal?
<jrib> !apt > elmnas
<ubottu> elmnas, please see my private message
<princ1> I'm relatively sure the sound will work in a new user, but I'll do it now and let you know
<elmnas> ok ty
<pseudo_opcode> hi guys, i have freshly installed 8.10 on my system, earlier it was 8.04 and was running fine, but 8.10 is painfully slow, i dont know why
<princ1> yea
<princ1> it works
<terminator> When will the nvidia 173.14.15 driver be released in ubuntu.  I would like to use it with my FX5200 card.
<princ1> I just went on guest and got the ubuntu login noise
<Linux-Lover>  mr jack i did it now i open the hardware drivers from system Menu but i got error message for Nividia driver (no proprietary drivers r in use on this system
<jrib> princ1: start renaming ~/.* directories to narrow down the cause
<princ1> umm....
<f00fyf00f3rz> see you guys later!
<princ1> I don't understand what you mean
<robert> i tried to hot sync my palm treo and it said "warning failed to connect to devie cradle on port check your configuration as you have requested old style usbseria ttyusb syncing, but do not have the usbserial visor kernel module loadedl
<jrib> !who | princ1
<ubottu> princ1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<elmnas> jrib help me please didnt find the answear here
<robert> what do i need to do?
<jrib> elmnas: did you read the whole page... it's pretty clear
<princ1> jrib should I type that
<Linux-Lover>  mr jack i did it now i open the hardware drivers from system Menu but i got error message for Nividia driver (no proprietary drivers r in use on this system  ????
<morth_> Anyone know where i would look for information on my Mozilla? its unstable and keeps crashing.
<elmnas> I searched ctrl f for remove umm
<jrib> princ1: you understand that configuration for your user is stored in directories in ~ that start with a '.'?
<diego``> hello
<princ1> yes
<jrib> elmnas: try "removal"
<elmnas> ok
<pseudo_opcode> any ideas anyone?>
<diego``> my user-switcher dont show the shutdown, reboot, hibernate etc options
<jrib> princ1: so rename a likely culprit like ~/.gnome to ~/.gnome.backup, then see if you get sound on login again.  And so on
<princ1> ohhh
<Sarthor_> Hi, i was remote in some ubuntu pc, iptraf--> Detail Interface -->eth1 was running, i lost my connection to that remote pc, now i cant run, ptraf--> Detail Interface -->eth1..its still running.. how to stop that...
<princ1> jrib : I'm troubleshooting, disabling programs to see what is causing the sound problem right?
<temppy> does anyone know if problems can arise from running a sudo'ed firefox?  ie, will it mess up subsequent attempts to run firefox or anything like that?
<Linux-Lover>  i did it now i open the hardware drivers from system Menu but i got error message for Nividia driver (no proprietary drivers r in use on this system
<jrib> princ1: I don't have a good guess as to what the cause is, so yes you're restoring settings to default to figure out the issue
<morth_> Anyone know where i would look for information on my Mozilla? its unstable and keeps crashing
<Jack_Sparrow> temppy yes.. that is a bad idea
<princ1> jrib: got ya. so the directory I navigate to first is /~?
<FreeFull> temppy: Why would you run sudo'ed firefox in the first place?
<jrib> princ1: ~ just means /home/username
<FreeFull> princ1: Without the /
<whileimhere> Hi I am stuck using 7.10 for reasons involving my wireless card. Is there a way to upgrade such apps as GIMP without upgrading the whole of the OS?
<emecas> I got a message about Authentication Failure changing mi timezone when i am unlocking the dialog ... some one can help me?
<princ1> jrib: yea i'm in there now so should I start renaming the folders that are in there
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere You really need to upgrade or you WILL break something
<FreeFull> whileimhere: What are the exact reasons?
<jrib> princ1: I'd start with ~/.gnome, then check that, then maybe ~/.config and ~/.gconf would be good ones as well
<Linux-Lover>  mr jack i did it now i open the hardware drivers from system Menu but i got error message for Nividia driver (no proprietary drivers r in use on this system
<pseudo_opcode> can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere dont let a cheap unsuported wireless card determine your os/version
<princ1> jrib : ok. how do I see invisible files
<Sarthor_> Hi, i was connected with some remote Ubuntu pc, iptraf--> Detail Interface -->eth1 was running, i lost my connection to that remote pc, now i cant run, ptraf--> Detail Interface -->eth1..its still running.. how to stop that.....
<jrib> princ1: view -> show hidden files
<princ1> yera
<princ1> jrib: yea just saw that. ok I'll start on that. thanks a lot
<joaopinto> Sakarias, sudo pkill iptraf
<joaopinto> ops, was Sarthor_
<Jack_Sparrow> pseudo_opcode HAve you run it with effects turned off
<Linux-Lover> no one help me ??? ok
<Linux-Lover> brb
<Sarthor_> joaopinto, what the solution??
<temppy> Jack_Sparrow: FreeFull: well, I have to, in order to run a certain website.  Any advice on how to do it?  Im doing it right now on a separate user account, of which I would devote to this one website.  But, are there any other ways to do it safely on a regular account, maybe with a chroot?
<joaopinto> Sarthor_, yes, just kill it with the command I have provided
<pseudo_opcode> compiz effects?
<rafting> so I got the partitioner wokring now and I can partition the harddrive as I please. It detects Vista Longhorn and I can choose 50/50 for example. Now, is there a chance that will ruin stuff on the Vista -partition? I defragmented the harddrive.
<whileimhere> FreeFull: Okay if you are ready for this. I use wireless at home. I sit 6 feet from the router but for reasons that I cannot get into I cannot use a etho cord. When I have tried to just upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu my wireless starts to experience the following issues: Wireless is not detected for up to 15 minutes, wireless drops every few minutes, wireless has a week signal of 30%. I figured it may have something 
<Jack_Sparrow> temppy that doesnt make sense to me.. you should be able to do it with any card
<pseudo_opcode> Jack_Sparrow, thats a good idea, but that would probably take 2 days
<pseudo_opcode> to reach there and turn it off
<princ1> jrib : if one of these folders are causing the problem, will renaming them immediatly put sound back or will I have to restart each time?
<Sarthor_> joaopinto, i cant understand this command, please give me the sample here. will be thankfull.
<joaopinto> Sarthor^^, man pkill
<rafting> so I got the partitioner wokring now and I can partition the harddrive as I please. It detects Vista Longhorn and I can choose 50/50 for example. Now, is there a chance that will ruin stuff on the Vista -partition? I defragmented the harddrive.
<jrib> princ1: logout and back in
<princ1> got ya
<ZummiG777> Question: How can I tell if the processor I'm running on is 64 bit capable, from within Ubuntu.
<temppy> Jack_Sparrow: ? what?  I need to run firefox as root.  Its for an online virus scanner...
<Jack_Sparrow> rafting there is always a chance of trashing a partition when working at that level..
<pseudo_opcode> i was running compiz fusion previously without any problems
<pseudo_opcode> in 8.04
<Sarthor_> there is no such command in my ubuntu, like ops
<Jack_Sparrow> temppy online virus scanner for what os?
<Jack_Sparrow> pseudo_opcode your not on 8.04 now
<rafting> Jack: ok but can I make it non-functionin? i dont have any material i care about
<ardchoille> temppy: I'd be very suspicious of that
<rafting> I cant make irraparable damage right?
<pseudo_opcode> no man i did fresh install, 8.10 and its painfully slow now
<joaopinto> temppy, a virus scanner which requires a browser to be run as root to be run is a security risk
<pseudo_opcode> oh i m on windows box
<Sarthor_> Hi, i was connected with some remote Ubuntu pc, iptraf--> Detail Interface -->eth1 was running, i lost my connection to that remote pc, now i cant run, ptraf--> Detail Interface -->eth1..its still running.. how to stop that.....
<rafting> and if I do 50/50 now I can always do a 100% ubuntu install later right?
<pseudo_opcode> if you mean where i am accessing irc from
<Jack_Sparrow> rafting yes, you  CAN erase everything in your vista install if done incorrectly or lose power etc
<pseudo_opcode> Jack, ubuntu is on my other lappy
<temppy> Jack_Sparrow: well, Im experimenting with scanning a windows partition from linux.  I think it would be really cool.  You know, there are viruses out there that seem to be unremovable while windows is running
<rafting> ok isnt a big deal really. but is it likely to be ok?
<joaopinto> Sarthor^^, you need to learn to use the "ps" and "kill" commands, or "pkill", please read their manpages with man command
<joaopinto> Sarthor_, ^
<Jack_Sparrow> temppy I would avoid an online solution for that
<incidence> how to boot to the Ubuntu? i get grub error 17. changed hard drive priorities etc but that did not woek
<incidence> *work
<FreeFull> temppy: There is always the Windows live-cd
<Jack_Sparrow> rafting it is NOT likely that you will have a problem
<Sarthor_> joaopinto, i cant understand, that command is not working..."oot@designer:~# ops, was
<Sarthor_> bash: ops,: command not found
<Sarthor_> "
<rafting> What do I need to do to change the resolution to bigger than 800*600, there is no higher option in the resolution-menu
<israelito_solito> hello, Im new to Ubuntu, and Im having problems with sound/video playback
<Columbo0815> nonix4, perfect! alt-cd have netboot. thanx :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rafting setup both monitor available resolutions and your video driver
<whileimhere> FreeFull: Any ideas?
<rafting> Jack: where?
<Cerby> hi, can someone help me? i have a vista laptop and have installed ubuntu to an external harddrive, but now i get the error  "Loading grub.....Error 21"
<robert> i tried to hot sync my palm treo and it said "warning failed to connect to devie cradle on port check your configuration as you have requested old style usbseria ttyusb syncing, but do not have the usbserial visor kernel module loadedl
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robert> what do i do?
<pseudo_opcode> Jack_Sparrow, its been slow throughout the installation, i have amd64 and i downloaded the image for i386, i guess thats the problem
<FreeFull> whileimhere: no
<FreeFull> whileimhere: Did you try it with Ubuntu 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> pseudo_opcode 32 bit will run on anything, and new users should use 32 over 64 until they get a feel for things
<kurrata> mcrafting
<temppy> joaopinto: ardchoille   well, here is the website http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner , but maybe we should move to offtopic?  I'm open to suggestions.
<Cerby> hi, can someone help me? i have a vista laptop and have installed ubuntu to an external harddrive, but now i get the error  "Loading grub.....Error 21"?? i cannot log into windows or ubuntu
<whileimhere> FreeFull: How often is the iso updated for each version? Perhaps if I download the newest version of ubuntu it might work or is the version for download the same iso that was available when 8.10 was officially released?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > Cerby
<ubottu> Cerby, please see my private message
<pseudo_opcode> i had 32 bit before this too, but it was so cool
<FreeFull> whileimhere: So you did test it with Ubuntu 8.10. I can't help then
<ardchoille> temppy: suggestions? don't run a web browser as root user, it's a security risk regardless of who asks you to do it.
<whileimhere> FreeFull: I downloaded 8.10 the first week after it was released for production.
<whileimhere> Has it changed?
<FreeFull> whileimhere: The .iso wouldn't, but there are several updates after you install it
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<whileimhere> FreeFull: I will give it one more try since I really want some of the new apps.
<FreeFull> whileimhere: Ok
<whileimhere> Thanks FreeFull
<ip3> hi all, someone can give me a hint, for saving memory?
<pseudo_opcode> Jack_Sparrow, you might laugh, but i m a server admin and i have 5 ubuntu servers to look after, but my own lappy is creating problems
<joaopinto> ip3, use xubuntu ?
<Sarthor> Hi, i was connected with some remote Ubuntu pc, iptraf--> Detail Interface -->eth1 was running, i lost my connection to that remote pc, now i cant run, ptraf--> Detail Interface -->eth1..its still running.. how to stop that.....
<whileimhere> ip3 I use XFCE to help out.
<ip3> joaopinto ubuntu server edition 8.04
<joaopinto> Sarthor, you already got the answer, could you please read the manuals and stop repeating yourself ? thanks
<whileimhere> ip3 I find that XFCE works great on my little laptop
<Cerby> can any1 give me some help?
<whileimhere> While GNOME is slower and people can tell that.
<temppy> ardchoille: well, Im the one that wants to do it.  And the website doesn't work without it...    Do you have any other ways of cleaning a windows installation of viruses, using Ubuntu?
<FreeFull> Xubuntu works just fine on my laptop
<Sarthor> joaopinto, i did not get any answer my friend, i told you that the command given by yuo is not working.
<joaopinto> ip3, there isn't much to save there, except maybe using lighttpd instead of apache ?
<FreeFull> temppy: ClamAV
<qcjn> hi, i'd need a liitle help with rsync http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1278826
<ardchoille> temppy: No, I haven't touched Windows in 7 years so I don't know much about it.
<Jack_Sparrow> pseudo_opcode I am always hacking around my personal boxes
<joaopinto> Sarthor, open a terminal and type: man pkill
<test34> When I start my bluetooth headset I hit some bug with HAL I think, please take a look at my pastebin of /var/log/syslog at http://pastebin.com/f79233ca6 .. I also pasted the verbose output of pulseaudio (the bluetooth device keep trying to connect/get disconnected)
<Cerby> is anybody free to give me some help?
<Sarthor> ok.
<joaopinto> Sarthor, or man ps and man kill
<Maizcul> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn Please post a description of the problem and not just a link
<ip3> joaopinto my problem is in mysql , memory usage 200mb
<eax> Hi :) I have this problem that there's no sound in Firefox at all, but there's sound otherwise, what can I do about this?
<qcjn> Jack_Sparrow: it stopped and gave this error
<joaopinto> ip3, you could decrease the innodb pool size, look at your mysql config file
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn Please post a description of the problem and not just a link
<Cerby> hi, i have a Vista laptop and have installed ubuntu to an external hard drive, now when i boot from either i get the error  "Grub loading...Error 21" can some1 help?
<ip3> joaopinto OK, I look at it thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Cerby Did you read the link on fixing grub
<Maizcul> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<temppy> FreeFull: unfortunately, clamav hasnt worked for me in the past.  I have been able to identify viruses just by the randomized file names, and clam misses them.  I've also heard hearsay clamav is only good for older viruses.
<Cerby> what is the link?
<Jack_Sparrow> look up
<bazhang> !grub | Cerby
<ubottu> Cerby: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> Cerby, read that
<Cerby> thank you!!! will try it out
<pseudo_opcode> Jack_Sparrow, the installation itself took abou two hours, i dont think its normal for a lappy with turion X2 and 1 gig ram
<qcjn> Jack_Sparrow: it didn't finished the task it was supposed to..this is the problem ?
<ip3> sorry all for my bad english , me from brazil , good day for all
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn Please post a description of the problem and not just a link...       What were you doing when this happened
<marcreichelt> hi there
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > ip3
<Maizcul> !br | ip3
<ubottu> ip3: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<marcreichelt> a friend of mine has problems with OpenOffice on Ubuntu 8.10
<marcreichelt> it's crashing very often
<incidence> !x-fi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-fi
<incidence> !creative
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative
<marcreichelt> does anyone have a solution for this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !msg
<eax> Hi :) I have this problem that there's no sound in Firefox at all, but there's sound otherwise, what can I do about this?
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<test34> What does "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper" mean ?
<marcreichelt> I wanted to help her to upgrade to OpenOffice 3, but the PPA seems not to be ready yet
<Linux-Lover> /
<joaopinto> marcreichelt, there is a PPA for intrepid
<qcjn> Jack_Sparrow: i was sync 2 files from host rsync -a --delete --progress /home/qcjn/music qcjnserv@192.168.0.125:/home/qcjn...and wen't to sleep while it was doing that, this morning i had this error
<marcreichelt> joaopinto: yeah, I added those to synaptic
<exodus> marceichelt, stick with 2.4, i think they removed openoffice 3 because it was too buggy?
<elmnas> have someone a good guide to change a boot loader skin please I downloaded one  blablablabt.ar.bz2
<Jack_Sparrow> qcjn Much better, please be patient while waiting for an answer
<joaopinto> exodus, not really, they just didn't included it because it was not properly tested
<AgentHeX> has VLC version 0.9.x been released for ubuntu yet?
<elmnas> have someone a good guide to change a boot loader skin please I downloaded one  blablablabt.tar.bz2
<marcreichelt> exodus: she is using 2.4
<marcreichelt> and it is crashing permanently
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > elmnas
<ubottu> elmnas, please see my private message
<marcreichelt> seems to be a problem with GTK
<elmnas> umm?
<Jack_Sparrow> elmnas Is it for grub bootloader or gdm splash
<exodus> joaopinto> thanks
<joaopinto> AgentHeX, Version: 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 as of intrepid
<elmnas> grub
<elmnas> I guess the standard for ubuntu intrepied 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> elmnas I can give you my tutorial on that..
<exodus> marceichelt, any error messages?
<AgentHeX> joaopinto: thanks!  do you know if i can get it to work on hardy?  intrepid messes with my wi-fi chipset
<Whitor> Hi. I can no longer drag songs into a VLC playlist. Is anyone else having this problem? or is it just my system?  I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and VLC 0.9.4.
<marcreichelt> exodus: yes
<dmsuperman> elmnas: elmnas http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=grub+boot+screen+ubuntu
<marcreichelt> on the console
<Jack_Sparrow> elmnas http://paste.ubuntu.com/81997/
<AgentHeX> joaopinto: perhaps there is a repository i could add?
<joaopinto> AgentHeX, not that I know of
<AgentHeX> :-/
<exodus> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<marcreichelt> exodus: seems to be the same one es here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/116750
<elmnas> ok
<Whitor> dmsuperman, that is hysterical !
<elmnas> thanx
<dmsuperman> Whitor: And it's still useful too :D
<Whitor> dmsuperman, and informative at the same time :)
<Whitor> heh, exactly
<AgentHeX> joaopinto: alright, thanks!  might have to install intrepid to an alternate partition and see if it works yet...  i tested it a month or two ago (like the day the release version hit bittorrent)
<marcreichelt> "Fatal exception: Signal 11"
<Sarthor> joaopinto, i read man ps and man pkill but unable to get help, now i need to restart that remote pc,
<joaopinto> Sarthor, sudo reboot
<joaopinto> Sarthor, and you really should not be managing a server, since you are not familiar with the linux basics
<Sarthor> joaopinto, i know how to reboot, but i was getting help here to avoit reboting.
<AgentHeX> unless anyone else can tell me if the mac80211 module hangs their wireless card.  i've got an intel 4965 wi-fi chip, and intrepid causes it to lose the connection typically within 60 seconds
<joaopinto> Sarthor, I would advise you to get some linux tutorial, and playing with it on the desktop first
<Sarthor> joaopinto, OK. but i am not agree with you,. BYe.
<Marius> hello, how to repair my wireless connection on ubuntu, i can't connect to my AP
<keystr0k> Is there a way to do a "diff" on an entire folder?
<pulsewave> how can i run gnome and kde in seperate tty's at the same time? Is it possible?
<FreeFull> pulsewave: yes
<robert> Where can i find a download iso for ubuntu 8.04?
<FreeFull> pulsewave: You need to start a separate gdm session
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<pulsewave> so  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<exodus> you were able to find a irc channel for Ubuntu but not a site to download it from?
<princ1> jrib I did what you said renaming everything but nothing worked. I just deleted my account and made a new one. now it works
<Maizcul> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<pulsewave> then go to tty f9 but there's only a blank flashing cursor
<pulsewave> or it duplicates tty f7
<slinkeey> I put a new video card in my pc...  How does the kernel know what drivers to use and why didn't it ask where to get them?
<jrib> princ1: that works :)
<princ1> lol
<Maizcul> the kernel, it knows things? run for your life!
<scunizi> slinkeey, what kind of card?
<slinkeey> haha
<princ1> jrib thanks a lot though I did learn a lot about this os.
<exodus> lol
<slinkeey> I put in an ATI I don't remember
<slinkeey> I just had it laying around for this junker
<robert> i'm having trouble syncing my palm treo, should i try it with the 8.04 live cd?
<pulsewave> FreeFull: any ideas what's wrong and why that's happening?
<princ1> can I ask for wine help in here or should I go to a wine irc chan?
<slinkeey> I just noticed ubuntu booted fine after swapping cars
<Maizcul> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<slinkeey> cards
<Jack_Sparrow> princ1 if it involves wine.. then #winehq
<FreeFull> slinkeey: Remember, Ubuntu is not Windows.
<princ1> thanks
<scunizi> slinkeey, it will typically recognize it.. if there are propiatory drivers available for it then you might find them at System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<slinkeey> I know
<Maizcul> In a world without doors or fences, who needs gates and windows?
<slinkeey> I just wonder how it works
<slinkeey> how does know how to utilie the card?
<slinkeey> utilize
<araldit> Anyone know if it is the netdev group i have to be a member of to be able to use the pcap lib as user?
<Maizcul> it uses leet hax
<FreeFull> slinkeey: It's likely the driver was already built-in
<Jack_Sparrow> Maizcul Please dont do that
<gfather> hello guys
<scunizi> slinkeey, linux is smarter than windows
<slinkeey> eL33t hAx?
<gfather> iv been asking for 3 days on how to get contact with partner section ?
<Maizcul> 1337 |-|4><
<slinkeey> I know it is built in but but does the kernal have support for a on of cards or what is it?  IS there software for all the different cards?
<Jack_Sparrow> gfather  what do you mean by partners section
<scunizi> gfather "partner section" ???
<mikebeecham> hi guys..wonder if someone can help.  I have an ubuntu machine and a mac machine on the same network.  The mac is running really well, and my browsing/connection  speed is excellent.  However, the browsing / connection speed on the Ubuntu machine has gone really really slow...is there something I can test to see what the problem is?
<robert> i'm having trouble syncing my palm treo, should i try it with the 8.04 live cd?
<gfather> <scunizi> yes
<joaopinto> slinkeey, kernel/xorg have support for a ton of cards
<Maizcul> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gfather> ubuntu partner section
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham network card running at 1mb is often a issue
<gfather>  <scunizi> ubuntu partner section
<scunizi> mikebeecham, do you have an nvidia card.. if it's newer it might be that.  the drivers may give the appearance of slowness.
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: it's integrated and has been working until yesterday....how can I check / address this
<joaopinto> gfather, could you rephrase your question ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Maizcul may I have a word please
<mikebeecham> scunizi: it's not that mate
<dios_mio> joaopinto, sa pinto, fernando couto, nuno gomes, maniche, vitor baia...
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: is there any change of going pm with this?  I have to get this resolved asap
<gfather> <joaopinto> ok :) , i want to become a partner with ubuntu in my country , and i want to contacty partner person in charge , or cget contacted by them
<joaopinto> gfather, you need to contact Canonical, please check the contacts on their page
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham no.. I am busy elsewhere, but let me paste one thing.. hold
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm SSH-ing my computer at home and I need to mount a windows partition... Can someone help me?
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: many thanks
<joaopinto> ackbahr, install and use smbmount
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham Speed issue: "force" the speed with sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M to get decent speed (by default i get 1MB/s)
<ValentineXX> how to be a owner? folder owner is root i do not have permission to change folder settings
<ackbahr> joaopinto: This is non graphical?
<joaopinto> ValentineXX, what is the folder name, you should not change system folders owner...
<joaopinto> ackbahr, yes, it's a command line utility to mount samba shares
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: I am not on wireless
<joaopinto> you can also use smbfs, which provides support for the regular mount command
<ericrost> in hardy is there any way to define a custom action to take when a DVD is inserted in the drive? There used to be, and now it seems the nautilus preference that controls it offers less flexibility
<ValentineXX> joaopinto: i am trying to install new screen lock dialogue
<ackbahr> joaopinto: And I'm not aiming at distant mounting, you can imagine I'm stuck with console and no X....
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham rework that for ethernet
<apo> Hey, any ideas how I could make xargs stop after one command returns an error?
<joaopinto> ValentineXX, you are not expected to change a dir to yourself, instead you need to run the copy command as root, sudo
<ackbahr> joaopinto: Just like my windows partition (on the same computer!) can be mounted from inside Ubuntu
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: I just tried sudo iwconfig eth0 rate 54M, but that returned a "operation not supported"
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham I cna help.. kinda busy here
<ValentineXX> joaopinto: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Susbuntu+Lock+Dialog?content=77558
<joaopinto> ackbahr, like I said, use smbmount ;)
<juancabrito> hi! sound doesn't work... I followed the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965 and it worked, but since the last automatic update it failed again. Now I don't have sound, what can I do?
<ValentineXX> joaopinto: there they are saying in instructions what should i do?
<ackbahr> joaopinto: Ok, thanks
<joaopinto> ValentineXX, their instructions seem clear enough, there is no need to change a folder owner there...
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham would that not be ifconfig
<ackbahr> joaopinto: Packet doesn't exist
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: thanks anyway
<gfather1> <joaopinto> http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/contactus right ?
<ValentineXX> joaopinto: i do not understand their instructions as i do not know much about ubuntu
<Anscombe> This the place to come ask my random noobie questions?
<joaopinto> ackbahr, sorry, it's provided by the smbfs package
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me change the LAN network speed on my wired connection?  What commands should I use?
<joaopinto> ValentineXX, they provide you the exact commands that you need to type....
<juancabrito> Anscombe: ask
<joaopinto> gfather, right
<ValentineXX> joaopinto: ok i try
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: I dont know...I dont know linux commands or useage yet...not long been using it
<juancabrito> I don't have sound, what can I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham  man ifconfig
<scunizi> I did  a Google search and click the mouse button then ALL OF A SUDDEN all the text became right justified on the screen .. how do I get it back to the standard left justified.?
<ValentineXX> joaopinto: valentine@Valentine-Ubuntu:~$ cd Desktop/XeiaieX-susbuntu-lock.tar.gz
<ValentineXX> bash: cd: Desktop/XeiaieX-susbuntu-lock.tar.gz: Not a director
<joaopinto> jack-desktop, ifconfig does not allow to set the speed
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<joaopinto> ops, was for Jack_Sparrow
<Maizcul> right justification in firefox?
<Maizcul> it could be due to settings, try "view --> character encoding" what is selected?
<joaopinto> mikearr, Jack_Sparrow , man mii-tool
<joaopinto> ops, was for mikebeecham
<elmnas> hi can someone prefer agood program like screenlets with gadjets etc?
<scunizi> gfather http://www.ubuntu.com/partners
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow: thanks...I'll go learn for a week first...sorry to sound ungrateful, but I cant use my network and dont have time to learn linux right now.  Sorry mate, I know that sounds harsH!
<mikebeecham> joaopinto: what was that sorry mate>?
<elmnas> does osmeone prefer agood gadjet program?
<joaopinto> mikearr, the command to change an ethernet card speed is mii-tool
<joaopinto> elmnas, try google gadgets
<elmnas> what that?
<joaopinto> elmnas, google.com, google gadgets
<elmnas> ok
<robert> i'm having trouble syncing my palm treo, should i try it with the 8.04 live cd?
<quambo> my swap no longer gets set on boot after editing partitions with parted (since i didn't think ubuntu needed so much space for its boot partition). fstab seems to have a strange format, i've never seen this UUID value. how do i configure this? does the normal fstab format work?
<joaopinto> quambo, you can list the UUIDs with: blkid
<juancabrito> hi, sound doesn't work, what can I do
<joaopinto> quambo, the plain fstab format does work, but it's preferable UUIDs, since those do not change when you delete/add partitions, unlke the logical nr
<ackbahr> joaopinto: Well, if I had figured out earlier that it was /dev/sda1 and NOT /dev/hda1....
<robert> my sound didn't work until 7.10
<joaopinto> juancabrito, is your sound card listed on "lpsci" ?
<dazeXx> Hello everyone
<quambo> joaopinto: ah thank you :)
<mikebeecham> joaopinto: I found the command to see what my duplex was, and I have 100mbps full duplex, but when I try ethtool eth1 then it tells me that it cannot get device settings?  Does this make any sense to you
<qcjn> how can i do a log history/report of rsync, that i'm going to do, cause someone told me i had to specify it before ?
<dazeXx> guys I'm having a weird problem on my Intrepid with Firefox (and sometimes other programs) and I can't find anything on Google.. thought I could ask here
<Scorchin> anyone know off their head the C++ SDL library name for ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dazeXx> sometimes my Firefox just closes without issuing any message or anything
<joaopinto> mikebeecham, is eth1 your device name ? have you checked with ifconfig -a ?
<dazeXx> if I run it from the terminal, before closing down it writes 'Aborted.' in the terminal
<joaopinto> Scorchin, apt-cache search libsdl dev
<dazeXx> this happens when it becomes too loaded
<dazeXx> I guess
<dazeXx> just my observation that is
<Scorchin> thanks joaopinto!
<mikebeecham> joaopinto: I have eth0 and also a 'lo' (loopback)
<dazeXx> so maybe you guys have an experience / understanding?
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me any gud software good enough to build a website
<juancabrito> joaopinto: I don't know.. but it worked until I installed VMWare, after that I supposed the VM had control over the card, then I followed the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965 and it worked again
<joaopinto> dazeXx, that is most likely to be an addon or plugin issue
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I sync my mp3 player with rhythmbox? It is detected fine by rhythmbox, but I can't see a button to copy across the recent additions to my music library on my pc.
<incepator__> dazeXx me too I also have this problem
<juancabrito> joaopinto: now, after the last automatic update it doesn't work again
<dazeXx> joaopinto: I only have Firebug and I don't think this would cause the problem
<mikebeecham> joaopinto: I also have an pan0
<jorge_> Hi guys
<mikebeecham> joaopinto: eth0 should be the main one I think!
<joaopinto> dazeXx, you should run firefox from the terminal and check for errors when the crash occurs
<tatters> If I installed ubuntu server on a bare bones amd box and took the drive and put it in a bare bones  pentium box would there be any problems,
<dazeXx> joaopinto: like I have said, it writes 'Aborted.' before closing down in the terminal
<joaopinto> mikebeecham, do you have an eth0 on ifconfig ?
<juancabrito> joaopinto: and that guide is now useless
<joaopinto> dazeXx, ok. that just means it crashed, not much of a help :P
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: if youre on that level, try Dreamweaver
<jorge_> I am new here and I would like to get some help with ubuntu, anyone are able to help me with some tips.
<dazeXx> jorge_: what d'u need
<joaopinto> juancabrito, please check your mixer settings, on some conditions the PCM level is set to 0, no sound
<DarkKnight> dazeXz; do we have the version for ubuntu??
<joaopinto> !anyone | jorge_
<ubottu> jorge_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: I think it has platinum rating in WineHQ
<scunizi> !html | DarkKnight
<bobbycheetah> Is there any way to show hidden files automatically when I go to Places, home folder - for example?  Or is the only way to go to view and select it every time?
<ubottu> DarkKnight: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mikebeecham> joaopinto: yessir.  When I try sudo ethtool eth0, I can see that I have 1000Mb/s and full duplex
<juancabrito> joaopinto: it isn't
<jorge_> well dazexx, to be honest a lot of thinks , as I am new in this
<dazeXx> joaopinto: this generally happens when there is intense swapping, at least thats my observation
<mikebeecham> joaopinto: sorry, 100Mb/s
<joaopinto> mikebeecham, and what are you trying to achieve ?
<dazeXx> so I want to find out why on earth does my browser have to close down!!
<nocturno> hi all
<DarkKnight> dazeXz; its not there in the repos
<Anscombe> for the partition, whats a good amount of space for ubuntu?
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: you should install it under Wine
<jorge_> Can you tell me how do I can update to a new version of ubuntu?
<incidence> How to define "default" GPU to Xorg.conf. Xorg can't now start cause I have two graphic adapters (nvidia 6600 GT and nvidia 8600 GT)
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: its not an opensource / free application, Wine is simply able to run it as a Windows application
<mikebeecham> joaopinto: I have a mac and a linux machine on the same network....the mac is running fine, but the lInux machine's browsing and downloading speed is VERY VERY slow...something is wrong and I can't figure out what mate.
<Ranakah> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<joaopinto> mikebeecham, ah ok :\
<joaopinto> mikebeecham, is your dns properly configured ?
 * dazeXx is wondering if joaopinto is the celebrity around here
<DarkKnight> dazeXz; but i have never been able to do any proper installation of softwares under wine..though i have installed wine
<joaopinto> mikebeecham, it could be a driver issue, not related to the network speed setting
<mikebeecham> joaopinto: it's been running fine for weeks without issue...it suddenly stopped working yesterday
<Soepstengel> Is there a good web-interface application for lm-sensors?
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: I'm running World of Warcraft and Photoshop under Wine and they seem to run flawlessly
<joaopinto> mikebeecham, that is very odd, I would only expect such problems after a kernel upgrade...
<dazeXx> mikebeecham: obviously something has changed in your linux yesterday.
<HentaiXP> How to kill a a process that is stuck?
<nocturno> i have about 5 years experience in FreeBSD server environment and want to try ubuntu for server, what's the "best practices" for ubuntu server do you suggest me to read ?
<dazeXx> actually
<dazeXx> yesterday there was a kernel update, right?
<joaopinto> HentaiXP, man ps and man kill
<HentaiXP> firefox is stuck and there is no taskmgr thing that I can find
<mikebeecham> dazeXx: I would agree mate, but being a noob at linux I have no idea how to troubleshoot this
<HentaiXP> joaopinto: from the gui
<dazeXx> british, meh
<ompaul> mikebeecham, have you tried logging out and back in?
<joaopinto> HendriXXX, System -> Admin -> System monitor
<joaopinto> ops, was for HentaiXP
<dazeXx> HentaiXP: ps -elf |grep firefox
<HentaiXP> no CLI thing
<dazeXx> then $kill PID
<joaopinto> HentaiXP, pkill firefox
<aditya1> I just updated  my system (ubuntu 8.04) to the latest available packages yesterday. Initially when i start the computer , the keyboard works properly, after some time it stops working completely and at times starts again. Is this some kind system problem ?? or my computer has been infected by some malicious program,virus,etc ?
<ompaul> !virus | aditya1
<ubottu> aditya1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dazeXx> aditya1: malicious program is highly unlikely
<DarkKnight> dazeXz; kk.. wen i try 2 install it under wine....it tries to install in windows directories
<joaopinto> aditya1, there is no known wild virus/malware for linux
<ompaul> aditya1, have you rebooted since you upgraded?
<HentaiXP> seriously you guys got a problem with killing it though the gui, I don't care if this is linux, I would expect the gui first
<HentaiXP> esp for ubuntu
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: that's right, those Win dirs are really mapped to a linux dir on your machine
<Anscombe> "An error occured while writing the changed to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted"
<Anscombe> changes*
<mikebeecham> ompaul: I've tried switching off my machine, switching off my router, and lots of other things.  One thing I should also mention is that I have been able to connect to my linux machine from the mac to grab shared folders.  I can still see the linux shared folders in the mac but trying to transfer anything is painfully slow....so there is something def wrong
<joaopinto> HentaiXP, I Already provided you the GUI option !
<dazeXx> HentaiXP: joaopinto told you how
<HentaiXP> joaopinto: yes you did and thanks
<aditya1> ompaul: joaopinto: i know there are no viruses but the KBD stops working at times
<DarkKnight> dazeXz; ohh... then in which directory am i supposed to install
<ompaul> mikebeecham, check your cabling
<joaopinto> but in general, we prefer the client, yes, that is common to linux users, it's a matter of preference, you are free to like ir or not :)
<mikebeecham> ompaul: have done that as well :(
<ompaul> aditya1, did you reboot?
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: whichever you desire
<joaopinto> erm, client = terminal
<dazeXx> I think those are mapped to a directory in your home
<bobbycheetah> nevermind. i found the answer.
<incidence> When tryign to start GDM/X I get error: "More than one possible primary device found"
<incidence> * Trying
<aditya1> ompaul: joaopinto: yes , i have rebooted several times
<ompaul> mikebeecham, ifconfig and see if you have transmission errors
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: those are mapped to ~/.wine/drive_c/
<tatters> is it possible to install ubuntu on a bare bone box and move the drive to another box?
<ompaul> aditya1, try to see if there is another upgrade still available (i.e. something did not upgrade yesterday that should have)
<dazeXx> ah come on guys someone help me with my firefox problem :(
<aditya1> ompaul: i just checked before 10 mins
<ompaul> tatters, yes but note that you may have issues if the box i
<aditya1> ompaul: and everything is updated..
<ompaul> tatters, if the box is seriously different or you install specific restricted drivers
<zackfett> hey i need some help, when i go into the program thing to install programs, it says <program>  cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<ompaul> aditya1, put the keyboard in a different slot
<Non-TV> how do i change compiz settings in 8.10?
<zackfett> i need some help, when i go into the program thing to install programs, it says <program>  cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<dazeXx> Non-TV: you have to install the compiz configurator separately
<aditya1> ompaul: have only one slot, but i checked the keyboard in centOS and it works well on it....currently i am on ubuntu 8.04
<tiyowan> MS Vista has 50 million lines of code?!
<nbeebo> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<TuxSympathiser> I am using ubuntu intrepid and the new e1000e driver apears to be causing crashes, is it possible to revert back to e1000?
<nbeebo> i get HAL error what can that mean?
<zackfett> i need some help, when i go into the program thing to install programs, it says <program>  cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<Non-TV> dazeXx: : ah, where do i start? cmopiz website or some packagelib?
<dazeXx> Non-TV: sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome iirc
<ompaul> aditya1, and you have checked it on centos since this problem started?
<HentaiXP> joaopinto: thanks but I would suggest the gui way next time esp for any noobs, or otherwise due to the fact that I see ubuntu trying to best windows.
<ompaul> !offtopic | tiyowan
<ubottu> tiyowan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aditya1> ompaul: yes, everything is well on centOS
<zackfett> i need some help, when i go into the program thing to install programs, it says <program>  cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<nbeebo> i get HAL error what is that?
<UnknownUser56> tiyowan,I can't see what point your trying to prove ,go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<przemson> Hi, how can I turn off X? I'd like to start it later with startx.
<ompaul> aditya1, looks like hal is having a problem and other than use a different port I don't have an answer for you
<tiyowan> Yes, sorry, should discuss this over there.
<dietwater> Is eclipse supposed to take up 600MB+?
<dazeXx> dietwater: only eclipse itself - no
<Anscombe> "An error occured while writing the changed to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted" - what do i do :/
<mibbitfrog> yikes maybe if you have all of the components
<Non-TV> compiz-gnome is already the newest version.
<Non-TV> E: Couldn't find package iirc
<zackfett> i need some help, when i go into the program thing to install programs, it says <program>  cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<nbeebo> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<aditya1> ompaul :: hal is having a problem ???
<joaopinto> dietwater, if you count with it's dependencies, maybe
<dietwater> sudo apt-get install eclipse says 675MB disk space will be used.
<zackfett> WILL SOMEONE HELP FOR ONCE
<dietwater> K.
<dietwater> Since java isn't installed on nix?
<RequinB4> !patience | zackfett
<ubottu> zackfett: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TuxSympathiser> is it possible to use the e1000 driver instead of e1000e?
<nbeebo> u gotta be manipulative...
<joaopinto> dietwater, please note that by default intrepid installs the "recommended" packages, not only the "required"
<ompaul> aditya1, the hardware abstraction layer
<RequinB4> zackfett: you may want to be more speific as well, what program 'thing' and what program
<dietwater> kk.
<joaopinto> dietwater, yes, java will need to be installed
<zackfett> the program uninstaller, and installer
<aditya1> ompaul: ok
<dietwater> k, cause the dependencies are a page+ long
<mibbitfrog> i never tried grabbing it from the repository, i just download the tar.gz from the site, it doesnt need to be installed, just extracted to /opt or where you want it, kinda like firefox if you've ever installed it manually
<joaopinto> dietwater, are you installint from command line ?
<dietwater> yes
<theis> pussy
<mibbitfrog> just make sure you got java runtime
<theis> cat
<ompaul> aditya1, however what you describe is typical of some hardware problem with a keyboard or the machine itself
<dazeXx> if someone has an experience with Firefox crashing with no plugins (except Firebug) randomly during intense swapping and outputting 'Aborted.' in the terminal, please message me.
<dietwater> sudo apt-get install eclipse; 0 upgraded, 121 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dietwater> Need to get 266MB of archives.
<dietwater> After this operation, 675MB of additional disk space will be used.
<zackfett> oh and also, how do i stop from seeing people joining and leaving
<dietwater> sorry, didn't think it'd do new messages.
<joaopinto> dietwater, you can use apt-get install --no-install-recommends
<zackfett> cause this is annoying in this channel
<aditya1> ompaul: is there a possibility of my keystrokes being sent to some one else ?
<mibbitfrog> firefox runs like a charm for me, unless i have the flash plugin loaded
<RequinB4> zackfett: in pidgin it's in preferences
<zackfett> in gaim?
<RequinB4> zackfett: it depends on your irc client
<dietwater> E: Command line option --no-install-recommend is not understood
<zackfett> im on 7.04
<RequinB4> zackfett: same thing
<ASrock> i have a lexmark x5075 printer...where can i get drivers for it?
<ompaul> aditya1, is it wireless?
<zackfett> ok
<joaopinto> dietwater, before the install sorry
<dazeXx> mibbitfrog: hmm that makes me think about the flash plugin. Could it cause that?
<nbeebo> i get HAL error what is that?
<aditya1> ompaul: no
<mibbitfrog> fierfox will lockup and crash a lot with flash, i cant even use flash 10 (segfaults every time) i use flash9
<RequinB4> zacfett: upgrade, fiesty is no longer supported
<ompaul> aditya1, then no
<joaopinto> dietwater, and its recommends, not recommend
<dazeXx> mibbitfrog: I'm using flash from Adobe.
<aditya1> ompaul: ok...thanks
<mibbitfrog> that is the only reason for me firefox has been unstable, without flash i hardly ever get a crash
<dietwater> Thank you, it is less
<zackfett> requinb4, its not in there
<mibbitfrog> yes if you have flash plugin its probably that
<dietwater> down to 266.
<nbeebo> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dazeXx> mibbitfrog: how did you find out it was the flash?
<RequinB4> zackfett: upgrade
<zackfett> i cant.
<dazeXx> mibbitfrog: the terminal only outputs 'Aborted.'
<mibbitfrog> hmm
<zackfett> i dont have a cd burner
<kurrata> is there some file or something where i can edit what is shown in "places" bar?
<mooglinux> adobe released a pre-alpha 64-bit flash. it works rather well for m
<mooglinux> me
<Aquina> hello
<joaopinto> dietwater, please note that eclipse will only work with the java sun jre, please check the wiki, are are specific instructions required to make it work on ubuntu
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Aquina> :-)
<mibbitfrog> i only got segfault on the newest version, im forced to use flash 9, but i still get crashes and lockups
<nbeebo> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<mibbitfrog> try browsing with flash removed for awhile
<zackfett> i need some help, when i go into the program thing to install programs, it says <program>  cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<mibbitfrog> flash is most likely the culpret
<joaopinto> zackfett, what "program thing" ?
<bazhang> zackfett, feisty is eol. you should upgrade if you want support.
<zackfett> the program manager
<never2far> how can i see the code for a pressed key
<zackfett> I CANT UPGRADE
<never2far> i know there is a program for this
<TuxSympathiser> is it possible to use the ethernet driver e1000 instead of the new unimproved e1000e?
<joaopinto> zackfett, and we can't support it :)
<dazeXx> mibbitfrog: there should be some sort of an open alternative to flash for linux.. is it worth to try?
<bazhang> zackfett, sure you can; you dont need a cd to do so.
<etz> zackfett do dist-upgrade from commandline
<zackfett> yeah last time i did that
<mibbitfrog> its worth a try.. but the ones ive tried are crap and wont work with most sites
<zackfett> it made my linux go FUBAR
<nbeebo> ok do a new formate then
<Relisys> hi
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nbeebo> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<bazhang> nbeebo, ??
<dazeXx> mibbitfrog: an interesting point here - Opera does not crash ever, although it presumably uses the same flash plugin
<etz> do clean install then... basically program that you trying to installl probably desnt support your old version
<Aquina> I've got a general Linux question... I wrote some scripts in the past located in different locations "/home/aquina/.wine/", "/home/aquina/.config/streamripper/", etc. Is there any best practive where to store all my srcips - no matter what application they belong to?
<chris_____> help, I hit a key sequence that inverted my display.  Everything that was white is now black and vice versa
<Relisys> what file system do i need to select for my linux to run on a virtual box?
<dazeXx> Aquina: depends on what the scripts are?
<mibbitfrog> i havent used opera since my windows days
<nbeebo> relisys go #vbox
<zackfett> i need some help, when i go into the program thing to install programs, it says <program>  cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<etz> relisys ext2 should be fine
<mibbitfrog> but flash is widely known to be horrible on linux, in firefox anyway
<dazeXx> zackfett: you are getting a bit annoying :)
<zackfett> good.
<nbeebo> we hate u
<mibbitfrog> if it works in opera its worth a shot
<zackfett> i need some help
<mooglinux> what program are you trying to install?
<zackfett> x chat
<bazhang> zackfett, which exact program
<dazeXx> zackfett: we realize that.
<zackfett> and java
<onefunk> greetings all,
<Aquina> dazeXx: For games the're starting them. Regarding streamripper they provide more functionality.
<Relisys> nbeebo: thanks.
<nbeebo> no problem
<mooglinux> zackfett, you running 32 or 64bit?
<DarkKnight> dazeXz; were from can i download
<zackfett> 32
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: download what?
<zackfett> and fawn (any advice aside from upgrade)
<DarkKnight> dazeXz; dreamweaver
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: purchase it at your local retail store
<RequinB4> !hi | onefunk
<ubottu> onefunk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<qzip> ﻿good evening
<qzip> i have a problem with pppoe-connection: it breaks after some time of working
<qzip> tried to install via pppoeconf and nm-applet both
<qzip> can you help me please?
<FloodBot1> qzip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zackfett> i had intrepid ibex but i had to downgrade because it was being weird
<dazeXx> Aquina: hm if those scripts are for starting an application, you might want to put them in /usr/bin
<DarkKnight> dazeXz; that's not possible...okk tell me about free softwares then
<etz> downgrade to hardy?
<nbeebo> zackfett, i think u got 64bits ubuntu, just do a fresh install please
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: aww lemme think
<zackfett> i dont have 64bit
<Reformer81> Could someone please tell me how to fix this bug:  I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and EVERY time I start Firefox while Compiz is running, it has no window decorations (title bar, border, etc), and it takes up the entire screen.
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: I don't know any WYSIWYG but you can use plain editors to write HTML
<zackfett> 32 bit came with the cd i got
<bazhang> nbeebo, thats not helpful. please stop.
<mirec29> bye
<etz> zackfett write uname -a to konsole and paste output here
<_PV_> pls
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: with highlighting
<_PV_> help
<chris_____> can someone help me
<dazeXx> _PV_: you're drowning?
<_PV_> I have downloaded ubuntu just for run one app
<joaopinto> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DarkKnight> dazeXz; i don't want to write HTML code....i wanted to just construct it user friendly
<_PV_> but i dont know nothing
<_PV_> I need to install flashplayer
<joaopinto> _PV_, check help.ubuntu.com
<RequinB4> !ask | chris
<ubottu> chris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joaopinto> !flash | _PV_
<ubottu> _PV_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: may sound silly but have you tried Google Sites?
<zackfett> _pv_ use youtube
<zackfett> it has a link to flash player site
<nbeebo> is there a ubuntu channel with less people?
<joaopinto> zackfett, please stop, you are not beeing helpful
<chris_____> my display is inverted, what key sequence will return it to normal (I see black for white, white for black)
<zackfett> it worked on this
<_PV_> thanks, i ll try
<zackfett> get one of them, it will work
<joaopinto> zackfett, if you installed flash like that you may get into troubles
<zackfett> it was free
<joaopinto> zackfett, just because it works, does not mean it is recommended
<RequinB4> nbeebo: more people = more likely someone knows your answer
<joaopinto> zackfett, that is not the proper way to install flash on ubuntu, please stop
<carandraug> chr
<zackfett> ok
<emendo> Microphone problem. The closest explanation to what I am experiencing can be found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973308. I wish some one would have answered him. Please offer assistance.
<chupy> mi integrated webcam worked in in 640 X 480 but now only works in 160 X 120 and when i put 640 X 480 this error brings me: 640 X 480
<fosco_> chris___: super+n
<ackbahr> So long folks!
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254637 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256604
<carandraug> chris_____: Super+m
<fosco_> chris___: or super+m
<nbeebo> requinb4, less likeliness some1 sees my question
<chris_____> thanks fosco
<DarkKnight> dazeXx; ya i heard more of joomla  and some other which i can't remember
<zackfett> forget it im just going to use hts
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: a friend of mine just told me Quanta has a WYSIWYG
<Reformer81> Could someone please tell me how to fix this bug:  I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and EVERY time I start Firefox while Compiz is running, it has no window decorations (title bar, border, etc), and it takes up the entire screen.
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: so try Quanta out
<bazhang> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: or if you don't mind the domain / hosting, definitely go for Google Sites
<bazhang> DarkKnight, kompozer
<oim> hı tı evey one. ı am usimg kubuntu 8.10, ı want to change the desktop to xfce. is there any document for this
<dazeXx> Reformer81: other apps are fine?
<_PV_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-install-flash-player-for-firefox/ - I can[t understand this instructions... How I open the shell prompt? Where I type the comand? (I really dont know nothing).
<chupy> mi integrated webcam worked in in 640 X 480 but now only works in 160 X 120 and when i put 640 X 480 this error brings me: 640 X 480
<bazhang> oim, switch to xubuntu?
<etz> s
<ripper> hi all - my kubuntu seems to have suffered from an update - though i don't know when it was done, as i'm at a friends PC - however, when i'm starting, grub gives me several options, all of them lead to a kernel panic - what can i do?
<joaopinto> !flash | _PV_
<ubottu> _PV_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dazeXx> wow this channel is hell :))))))))
<Reformer81> dazeXx: Yes.  it's only firefox
<joaopinto> _PV_, please read the links from ubottu
<nbeebo> when i rebooted after power went of i got HAL error
<dazeXx> nbeebo: terrible =/
<chupy> mi integrated webcam worked in in 640 X 480 but now only works in 160 X 120 and when i put 640 X 480 this error brings me: 640 X 480
<carandraug> Reformer81: is it full screen mode? If you press f11 does it go back to normal?
<RequinB4> dazeXx: you can use pidgin and install pidgin-plugin-pack there is a plugin that hides join/leave messages
<nbeebo> and what is it?
<Reformer81> carandraug: Nope... I've checked that too.
<Reformer81> carandraug: Also while it's doing this, the ALT-Click combination (to move the window) has no effect on Firefox.
<dazeXx> RequinB4: that's not what I meant, I really meant the amount of questions / problems and those who are trying to help :)
<dazeXx> RequinB4: and things like 'My webcam used to work but now it doesn't' :)
<kurrata> <Reformer81> press f11 few times it helps for me when firefox decides to hide evrything ^^
<emendo> Microphone problem. The closest explanation to what I am experiencing can be found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973308.
<emendo> Anyone willing to help?
<Reformer81> kurrata: I've tried that.
<RequinB4> dazeXx: catb has a good link on how to ask and answer questions its worth reading
<bahr> Hi I need a program like Microsoft Visio, to make create figures, and models in an easy way. Is there some application which can do this for Ubuntu, and is easy to use?
<RequinB4> dazeXx: not quite up to ubuntu philosophy but helps to play it safe http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<dazeXx> I've seen that :)
<kurrata> <Reformer81> can you resize it with alt+f8?
<Relisys> Guys is 512 ram and 1024 swap  good enough allocation for a vbox to run linux comfortably?
<etz> bahr why dont you try http://projects.gnome.org/dia/
<joaopinto> bahr, have you tried the open office drawing ?
<Reformer81> kurrata: Hmm.. I'm unable to reproduce it now :)  Seems to happen until I shutdown Compiz, start Firefox, start Compiz, close Firefox... then it starts normally.
<dazeXx> bahr I am using dia for that
<nbeebo> when i rebooted after power went of i got HAL error, nothing seems to be wrong, how do i troubleshoot?
<joaopinto> Relisys, yes, should be fine
<mikebeecham> joaopinto: mate...I figured it out...but not happy.  It was a dodgy microfilter :(
<RequinB4> Relisys: should be, i'd add more ram if you have extra but its not necessary
<bazhang> Relisys, which linux
<Relisys> xfce
<mikebeecham> replaced the filter and it's working fine
<DarkKnight> dazeXx; i think quanta plus is just an editor
<Relisys> ubuntu
<dazeXx> we have to be fair though, dia <<< visio :(
<RequinB4> Relisys: more than enough for xubuntu
<Relisys> :)
<Relisys> thank you
<chupy> mi integrated webcam worked in in 640 X 480 but now only works in 160 X 120 and when i put 640 X 480 this error brings me: 640 X 480
<bahr> dazeXx: No haven't tried openoffice drawing, thanks for the dia thing, I'll look at that
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: maybe, I don't use wysiwyg for html
<bazhang> in a vbox? on what system Relisys
<dazeXx> dia is fairly small and lightweight
<Relisys> bazhang: vista
<Relisys> i have 3gig ram
<bahr> it doesn't matter how small it is, just that it is easy to create models and figures :)
<VerumAddo> whats the packages deal for apache mysql
<VerumAddo> lamp ?
<RequinB4> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<VerumAddo> i just apt-cache for lamp and returned no results ?
<dazeXx> ubottu: thank you captain obvious
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Relisys, well then up the ram if that is not enough, should do if you have extra (I thought you had 512 total)
<nbeebo> when i rebooted after power went off i got HAL error, nothing seems to be wrong, how do i troubleshoot?
<RequinB4> VerumAddo: see the link ubottu gave
<ortsvorsteher> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarkKnight> dazeXx; k tell me how did u install warcraft
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: just downloaded it and did $ wine Wow.exe
<dazeXx> its a good practice to set its renderer to OpenGL but it is not mandatory to run it, just a performance issue
<princ1> what internet flash player does all the kook kids use?
<princ1> kol*
<RequinB4> princ1: cool kids use flashplugin-nonfree.  really cool kids use swfdec :P
<dazeXx> o.O
<dazeXx> I've never in my life seen a cool kid
<onefunk> thanks for the welcomes y'all, newbie trying to do an upgrade from ubuntu-studio 7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10. the trouble is that i can't seem to do it right and i get error msgs too. i've looked through the how tos on the net and still can't do it. the error msgs will follow shortly.
<RequinB4> onefunk: wait, just pastebin it
<RequinB4> !paste | onefunk
<ubottu> onefunk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> !paste | onefunk
<bazhang> oops
<VincentBLortie> Quick question: 2 days ago, I have uninstalled bind9 since I didn't think I needed a DNS server (This is a desktop anyway...). Since then, the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf has been resetting itself to 127.0.0.1 after every reboot and everytime I run the resolvconf command. Is this happening because I removed bind9?
<RequinB4> i win
<emendo> Has anyone else had microphone port problems on Dell computers?
<antz-chillihack> is there anybody want to assist me how to run clamav in konsole?
<nevermind> hi
<antz-chillihack> is there anybody want to assist me how to run clamav in konsole?
<RequinB4> !hi | nevermind
<ubottu> nevermind: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<onefunk> RequinB4, yes shall paste bin.
<RequinB4> !repeat | antz-chilihack
<ubottu> antz-chilihack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ortsvorsteher> how can i figure out which wlan device is installed cause in lspci | grep net there is only shown a realtek device ...
<dazeXx> !hi
<hornets> ifconfig?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ortsvorsteher> in ifconfig there is nothing shown...
<UnknownUser56> ortsvorsteher,iwconfig
<gilster> anyone here use eAAC+ encoding for M4A/MP4 audio files
<max_> hi there, ho do get the ownership of a media ?
<ortsvorsteher> UnknownUser56, it show me  no wireless extensions.
<hornets> well, ifconfig shows the wlan device.
<UnknownUser56> max_,sudo *
<wipewindows> yihoooo! I got ubuntu installed. internet wont work though which sucks. Im using Vista now. Anyway when you log on to wireless and you have the wrong password, will it say that? because I log on with what I think is the correct password and only get "waiting for key" which i never get and i cant get online but it doesnt state the exact error
<hornets> are you using a realtek wlan device?
<ortsvorsteher> yes hornets
<CelticLord> le peuple :)
<wipewindows> also I need to change my resolution to 1280*800 from 800*600. the options in the resolution mneu dont have that though so how do I do it?
<hornets> I dunno exaclty but, my atheros works fine in the 8.10 intrepid
<hornets> using ath5k drivers
<RequinB4> wipewindows: sounds like you need better video and wireless drivers
<emendo> What commands can be used to see if ubuntu detects my computer's microphone port?
<ortsvorsteher> hornets, i try...
<max_> UnknownUser56,  ok but if its for a device i want to be able to copy paste or what ever,  i mean permanently , sudo is it not only inthe terminal for the moment
<kurrata> <wipewindows> system->preferences->change resalutuon
<nbeebo> when i rebooted after power went off i got HAL error, nothing seems to be wrong, how do i troubleshoot?
<hornets> ortsvorsteher can you tell me exaclty the chipset model?
<wipewindows> kurrata: yes, doesnt work, no option hgher than 800*600
<hornets> lspci
<gilster> hello all. i got a sony ericsson w580i phone. i am using eAAC+ as my default soundformat as the files are small and quality is quite acceptable. I am trying to find a native way to rip cd's using this compression and preserve tags
<_PV_> how do I open shell prompt
<_PV_> ?
<ortsvorsteher> hornets, how can i figure out the chipset model in terminal?
<joaopinto> !terminal | _PV_
<raw> does anyone have any idea why when I play an MP3 it plays it at like double the speed that it should be?
<ubottu> _PV_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RequinB4> wipewindows: system - admin - restricted drivers manager OR system - admin - hardware drivers
<hornets> ortsvorsteher lspci
<kurrata> <wipewindows> k you can try to go to /etc/x11/xorg.conf and add line mode "your resalution" under screen options
<thethirdmoose> Can someone help me set up ALSA and PulseAudio? I have OSS4 but I want to switch back to ALSA for compatibility purposes
<EmoBusinessman> Hi there.  I'm ssh-ed into my ubuntu box from home, and I want to know of it's possible to connect to a VPN defined by gnome network manager from the command line, or do I need to log in?
<kurrata> <wipewindows>make backup incase you mess something up ^^
<EmoBusinessman> erm, need a gui for that
<ortsvorsteher> hornets, 05:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<RequinB4> kurrata wipewindows: that shouldn' be the first option.... and that doesn't do anything since 8.04 and the new X
<ortsvorsteher> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kurrata> <wipewindows> RequinB4> helped for me when i coudnt get my desired resalution after nvidia driver instal
<frybye> hi - in gnome (ibex) how do i get all running apps from **all** desktops to show up on the taskbar at bottom of screen??
<drkn00k3rs> When we download packages using the apt-get command, synaptic package manager.. Where are the downloads stored ?
<ortsvorsteher> hornets you may want look to the complete output of lspci? http://paste.ubuntu.com/82021/
<chupy> mi integrated webcam worked in in 640 X 480 but now only works in 160 X 120 and when i put 640 X 480 this error brings me: 640 X 480
<joaopinto> drkn00k3rs, /var/cache/apt
<wipewindows> kyi use 8.10
<kurrata> <wipewindows> have 8.10 to ^^
<drkn00k3rs> joaopinto: THanks
<raw> ok guys, after a recent update to Intrepid my music files played in Rhythmbox or Songbird play at twice the speed they should, everything else like flash player and mplayer play with the sound at the correct speed, anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<glick> anyone here know anything about compiling a kernel for ibex?
<TuxSympathiser> can somebody help me change my ethernet driver please?
<drkn00k3rs> joaopinto: If we delete the packages, does it effect the installed materials ?
<joaopinto> drkn00k3rs, no, that is just a cache in case you need to reinstall
<wipewindows> I havent installed any driver smanually(internet doesnt work on ubuntu yet)
<tambu> when you upgrade to 8.10 does it save copies of the grub files someplace? it appears it cannot mount my drive on boot
<hornets> ortsvorsteher is not showing the wifi device
<gilster> hello all. i got a sony ericsson w580i phone. i am using eAAC+ as my default soundformat as the files are small and quality is quite acceptable. I am trying to find a native way to rip cd's using this compression and preserve tags
<joaopinto> drkn00k3rs, you can also use: sudo apt-get clean
<wipewindows> RequinB4: what should be the first option then?
<ortsvorsteher> hornets, so it is. but i know there has to be a wireless device.
<drkn00k3rs> joaopinto: Thanks
<nbeebo> to make a long question short, how do i start a forum?
<hornets> ortsvorsteher try recompile kernel with rtlk wifi devices support.
<joaopinto> !ot | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wipewindows> kurrata: add line mode? exactly what shouyld I add?
<TuxSympathiser> does anybody know how to switch ethernet drivers from e1000e to the older e1000?
<nbeebo> oh and how do i set up a server? or isnt it worth?
<antz-chillihack> is there anybody want to assist me how to run clamav in konsole?
<ortsvorsteher> hornets, i try
<nebuntu> hello all
<dazeXx> hi nebuntu
<drkn00k3rs> Have anybody used Mac-on-Linux, on Ubuntu ?
<kurrata> <wipewindows> mode "1600x1200"    just your desired resalution
<raw> ok guys, after a recent update to Intrepid my music files played in Rhythmbox or Songbird play at twice the speed they should, everything else like flash player and mplayer play with the sound at the correct speed, anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<bullgard4> man system-tools-backends does not exist. Where can I find a manual for this program?
<nbeebo> last time i booted i got an HAL error, this time i didnt, so its nothing to worry about?
<nebuntu> did you check the package update ??
<liufangjin> Hello,every one.
<don> what are the news in 8.10
<drkn00k3rs> joaopinto: Have you installed MOL (Mac-on-Linux) on ubuntu successfully ?
<VerumAddo> how would you find out if an application running thru terminal has stopped responding
<bullgard4> nbeebo: You better make a note to yourself and watch out in the next future for similar events.
<liufangjin> I can't open compizconfig-settings-manager. help me.
<nebuntu> don there is a description on the website
<liufangjin> I can't open compizconfig-settings-manager. help me.
<VerumAddo> !patience | liufangjin
<ubottu> liufangjin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chupy> mi integrated webcam worked in in 640 X 480 but now only works in 160 X 120 and when i put 640 X 480 this error brings me: 640 X 480
<thiebaude> liufangjin: do you have it installed?
<nbeebo> bullgard4: yeah my computer is my baby...
<joaopinto> drkn00k3rs, no, didn't tried it
<kurrata> <wipewindows> http://paste.ubuntu.com/82026/ should look something like this
<bullgard4> VerumAddo: Act upon the program in question and see if it responds as expected or not.
<liufangjin> yesh,I installed
<don> how to play vcd in ubuntu
<nebuntu> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu and terminal commands. what is the command to add work spaces / desktops?
<emilien> need little help boot live cd and all wrighting is just boxes
<VerumAddo> bullgard4 well its an installation at this point i cant really interact with it
<thiebaude> liufangjin: did you try to open it in the terminal?
<ortsvorsteher> don try vlc for playing youre vcd
<_PV_> im using ubuntu 8 and cant install flashplayer
<raw> All of my audio and video is playing at twice the speed it normally does, does anyone know how to fix this?
<_PV_> were I can download a package
<dapeamel> hi guys can someone help me with gdesklets I usign a a hardrive gadget but I have some hard drives, and I want to see the memories on I take configure desklet but what will I write on mount point?
<bullgard4> VerumAddo: An installation != application.
<thiebaude> _PV_: which package?
<don> ii don't see vlc in 8.04
<ASrock> when i try playing movies in ubuntu theres a green bar on the left side of the video and its like black and white...after i burn the movie to a dvd its fine though...how do i fix that?
<_PV_> to install flashplayer
<eatman> Hi there
<chupy> mi integrated webcam worked in in 640 X 480 but now only works in 160 X 120 and when i put 640 X 480 this error brings me: 640 X 480
<kurrata> <nebuntu> finding desktops icons on your buttom/top bar and rightlick->properties would be much faster
<VerumAddo> bullgard4 ok im using tasksel to install lamp-server and it seems to be locked up after installing the php5-mysql package
<emilien> need little help boot live cd and all wrighting is rectangle boxs part from terminal which is normal
<emendo> Are dells famous for having microphone port problems?
<ortsvorsteher> don open a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install vlc" after installing you will find it
<VerumAddo> bullgard4 its been on 100% for about 30 minutes
<thiebaude> _PV_: i go to adobe website and install the .deb from there
<nebuntu> nbeebo: i reduced the number of desktops to 1 vertical so now i cannot click on i. is there a command in terminal to add a work space
<danielsonbedsuk> ubuntu recognised it, but no sound
<nbeebo> nebuntu, in gnome theres somewhere in the settings, i can try look for it
<emilien> need help booted live cd and all the fronts are little rectangle boxes any ideas what i should do ?
<nebuntu> ty
<VerumAddo> what do you do if tasksel locks up in an installation
<araldit> I get this "Couldn't open device /dev/eth0: socket: Operation not permitted". How can I fix this. The error ofc. does not show when I run it as root.
<garganeoii> hello
<garganeoii> who should i talk to to get some help?
<nbeebo> nebuntu, and ur not using compiz?
<tambu> hrm interesting.. it appears grub isn't given my disk enough time to become ready before giving up on the boot.. does rootdelay indicate how long it waits before trying or how many seconds it will retry before giving up
<joaopinto> araldit, what are you running to cause that error ?
<nebuntu> i am
<SchmittyLHC> DUDE! im on irc on my phone! sweet!
<garganeoii> i cannot install my nvidia drivers ..
<DarkKnight> dazeXx; u still there
<jamil_1> pigdin is not working after improper shutdown
<araldit> joaopinto: A program i am developing. Im using pcap
<nebuntu> nbeebo: i am
<joaopinto> jamil_1, have you tried to run it form the terminal ?
<DarkKnight> jamil_1; reinstall it...i suppose the packages must be broken
<joaopinto> araldit, only root is allowed to set the interface to promiscuous mode, that is a security feature
<VerumAddo> anyone know what to do if tasksel freezes in an installation
<garganeoii> guys when i try to run a ".run" file after shutting down X server i get this error : sh: cant open ...
<garganeoii> please help me
<joaopinto> DarkKnight, an improper shutdown does not break packages, if it broke the filesystem he will need to check the fs
<araldit> joaopinto: Ok. Can i turn that security feature off
<DarkKnight> jamil_1; press Alt+F2........then run init 1....and then select the option fix broken packages
<jamil_1> joaopinto: yes ran in teminal also
<_PV_> AHHH
<joaopinto> ardchoille, don't think so, you can set that app setuid with chmod u+s app
<joaopinto> and chaning it's ownership to root
<joaopinto> jamil_1, does it report errors on the terminal ?
<araldit> joaopinto: k
<garganeoii> guys please is there any1 who can help me install my nvidia drivers
<garganeoii> please pm me
<nbeebo> nebuntu, open up compiz settingsmanager then > general options > desktop size
<_PV_> wrong architecture 'i386` - I receive this error when trying to install flashplayer
<ardchoille> joaopinto: ?
<DarkKnight> joaopinto; kk...so this might not work then.....can you tell why the app isn't working...
<RequinB4> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joaopinto> was for araldit
<KurtKraut> Is there anything like a net_avg ? A load_avg but instead of IO+CPU, considering the average load of a network conection ?
<CrocoJet> why intrepid came with ekiga 2.0.12 ?
<joaopinto> DarkKnight, not at this time, that is why I am asking for more info :)
<garganeoii> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CrocoJet> last version is 3, not
<KurtKraut> CrocoJet: even ekita 2 is buggy, ekiga 3 is even buggier.
<DarkKnight> joaopinto; kk
<chupy> mi integrated webcam worked in in 640 X 480 but now only works in 160 X 120 and when i put 640 X 480 this error brings me: 640 X 480
<CrocoJet> oh ok
<RequinB4> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<RequinB4> !pm | garganeoii
<ubottu> garganeoii: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<miik> when i run portal in dx81 mode, its fast, when i run it in dx9 mode, its slow, why?
<Relisys> hi, iam using vbox and i dont now where to set resolution. No matter what i do even full screen my  resolution is 640
<nbeebo> relisys try joining channel #virtualbox
<Armada> when refreshing synaptic it fails to download half of the packages even though the repositories are fine
<don> unable to play vcd in vlc
<nbeebo> !vcd
<joaopinto> Armada, coudl you pastebin the error that you are getting ? Have you tried to use a different mirror ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd
<Armada> joaopinto: I find it hard to believe the official repositories are down atm xD
<don> ok thank you
<usser> miik, i'd guess because dx9 wasnt around in wine for that long, so most of the code is not optimized
<joaopinto> Armada, the official repositories do have problems from time to time
<nebuntu> nbeebo: tyvm m8
<nbeebo> nebuntu, np
<joaopinto> Armada, that is why you have hundreds of mirrors to select from ;)
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: what was it?
<garganeoii> okay my question is this : why i get this error: Sh: cant open..." after shutting down X server (requirement for installing my nvidia drivers)
<_PV_> someone can help me to execute dolphin game cube emulator? I never used any linux before, I want ONLY to run his.
<joaopinto> _PV_, you will need to check INSTALL/README file that comes with that software
<don> how to configure samba,
<Armada> joaopinto: wait, it's only giving me the error on all third-party repositories
<joaopinto> !samba | don
<ubottu> don: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<dazeXx> don: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<joaopinto> Armada, so it's a problem with those third party repositories ;)
<_PV_> dont came any
<TuxSympathiser> I'm having problems with my ethernet and wondered if switching to the previous e1000 module would help?
<Lasivian> if I copy off all the file system on an ubuntu drive as a backup could I just replace it to restore?
<Armada> joaopinto: k, got the error, do you know dutch? xD
<joaopinto> _PV_, check the software home page
<Timmothy> Hey guys, I'm trying to write up a script so that mplayer will dump a stream to a file named with the current time. Is there a built in variable (someting like $time) that I could use?
<joaopinto> Armada, no, but you can run: LANG=C sudo apt-get update
<Lasivian> or do I have to run any command to copy hidden stuff, like "sys" in dos/windows
<garganeoii> Please help me install my nvidia card drivers... PM me please
<nbeebo> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<usser> Timmothy, you can use `dat`
<usser> Timmothy, err `date`
<bullgard4> man system-tools-backends does not exist. Where can I find a manual for this program?
<joaopinto> Lasivian, you can use tar or partimage to perform system backups
<jamil_1> joaopinto: no error on terminal
<thethirdmoose> I get a huge error when I try to modprobe snd-hda-intel. can someone help please? The error is here: http://pastebin.com/d244541d0
<Timmothy> Thanks usser
<nbeebo> timmothy or try channel #mplayer
<marcovsk> hi
<TuxSympathiser> can anyone help/ advise the possibility of using e1000 instead of e1000e?
<marcovsk> hi, girls
<Timmothy> usser, is it possible to remove the spaces with that, or replace the spaces with underscores?
<nbeebo> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<joaopinto> jamil_1, try to reset your pidgin config, close piding and: mv ~/.purple ~/.purple.old
<onefunk> hello all, i'm having trouble updating packages so that i can do an upgrade. here are the error messages i get when i try to use the update manager: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82018/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/82033/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/82034/ any advice would be helpful.
<Armada> joaopinto: it's not giving the error in the console o_O
<marcovsk> hi
<Armada> joaopinto: but it's still failing in synaptic
<RequinB4> !hi | marcovsk
<ubottu> marcovsk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lasivian> joaopinto: i'm using a little shell script that just copies the drive over to a USB stick, since I only have 8gb SSD
<joaopinto> Armada, run apt-get upgrade, instead of update
<Lasivian> just wanting to make sure I can restore if needed
<marcovsk> alguem fala portugues?
<garganeoii> is ubuntu 8.10 able to support geforce2 mx/mx 400 ?
<joaopinto> Lasivian, does that script takes care of symlinks and character devices/ownership/special attributes copy ?
<joaopinto> !pt | marcovsk
<ubottu> marcovsk: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Armada> joaopinto: that doesn't do anything, 0 packages
<garganeoii> i cannot install my drivers :S
<_PV_> How to use `Wine?` How to open it? (I have sucefull installed)
<joaopinto> Lasivian, it is preferable to use a tool like rsync for that
<usser> Timmothy, you can play around with FORMAT string. ie date +%-k%-l will give you hours and minutes with no separator
<Lasivian> joaopinto: good question, I don't know
<joaopinto> _PV_, you run: wine file.exe
<don> I WANT GRAPHICAL CONFIGURATION
<joaopinto> Lasivian, use rsync :)
<joaopinto> !caps | don
<ubottu> don: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Timmothy> Thanks again usser
<nbeebo> !politics
<ubottu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<Dost> Hi all! Does transmission encrypting my internet traffic by default?
<Lasivian> this is what i'm using: http://andri.dk/tech/linux/usb-backup
<don> OK
<joaopinto> Dost, tranmission is just a bittorrent client, I don't thing BT uses encryption
<joaopinto> think
<Lasivian> looks like it does use rsync
<_PV_> and where it is
<garganeoii> Im begging you all :S i need help with installing my video card drivers on ubuntu 8.10
<Armada> Dost, BT does use encryption
<joaopinto> Lasivian, ok, so it should be fine, but if you are not sure, test it, I would never trust a restore from a tool without testing :)
<jamil_1>  joaopinto: where is that purple directory ??
<usser> Timmothy, something like that `date +%-k%-M%-S`
<joaopinto> jamil_1, is in your home dir, you need to hit CTRL-H on nautilus to show .directories
<usser> Timmothy, thats hours minutes seconds with no separators
<Dost> it can encrypt http://www.transmissionbt.com/about.php
<VerumAddo> garganeoii questions usually gather better responses then statements
<joaopinto> Dost, ok, so please ignore me :P
<joaopinto> Dost, but I guess your peers will also need to support it ;)
<Armada> joaopinto: it doesn't give me an error on any packages, it just says "Ign" eg Ignore
<joaopinto> Armada, that is not an error
<joaopinto> Armada, do you get any error on apt-get upgrade ?
<garganeoii> VerumAddo: my question is : why when i shut down X server i get this  error : sh cant open "file name.run"
<Armada> joaopinto: that doesn't do anything, 0 packages
<Dost> joaopinto: ok, and i can go tu options and set ignores
<joaopinto> Armada, so you dont have any upgrades available, you are just getting that error on synaptic ?
<garganeoii> and if X server is on it tryies to install the drivers but it asks me to shut X server down
<Armada> joaopinto: yes
<Armada> joaopinto: wait let me test that by installing a package from a third-party repository
<joaopinto> garganeoii, you need to execute the sh command from the directory where the installer is
<Dost> joaopinto: i meen ignoring unencrypted peers
<joaopinto> Dost, ok
<ahmad1> Hello there, anyone interested in helping me with my Dell laptop microphone settings in ubuntu?
<garganeoii> joaopinto: please explain me how to do this
<garganeoii> im a linux noob
<Armada> joaopinto: the console works fine
<joaopinto> ahmad1, is not a matter of interest, it's a matter of capability, I don't have that hw or the knowledge to help you :P
<garganeoii> the file i want to install is in my "home"folder
<Dost> joaopinto: thanks
<joaopinto> !terminal | garganeoii
<ubottu> garganeoii: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rafting> kurrata: your advice caused an error(about mode resolution nin xorg.conf)...
<Frxstrem> Do I need an internet connection on Ubuntu to install programs like VLC?
<joaopinto> garganeoii, you will need to learn how to change your current directory on the terminal
<garganeoii> !terminal ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terminal ?
<joaopinto> Frxstrem, yes, unless you have all the dependencies installed
<garganeoii> can you help me learn this ?
<joaopinto> or if you download those dependencies
<Frxstrem> ok...
<joaopinto> garganeoii, please read the links provided by ubottu, they have instructions
<ahmad1> joaopinto: it is "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<Armada> joaopinto: it can install packages from third-party repositories with apt-get just fine, but synaptic keeps giving errors
<VerumAddo> !terminal | garganeoii
<ubottu> garganeoii: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Nalleman> Hi, how can i set up  sound juicer to rip into mp3 format?
<garganeoii> ubottu:  okay will do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okay will do
<ahmad1> joaopinto: do u have it?
<joaopinto> Armada, have you checked if you have a proxy configured on the synaptic options ?
<mrwes> heh
<joaopinto> ahmad1, nope :\
<RequinB4> garganeoii: ubottu is a bot :P
<Belboz991> Hey all, got a few complicated questions on Casper and SDHC memory cards
<joaopinto> !mp3 | Nalleman
<ubottu> Nalleman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Armada> joaopinto: nope
<micha--> hi, my firewire cd-rw drive stopped working after the upgrade to 8.10, the logfile says  "ieee1394: sbp2: Error logging into SBP-2 device - timed out" -- any ideas how to change this?
<garganeoii> RequinB4:  lol ... i feel dump :D
<joaopinto> Armada, ok, so I am out of suggestions :P
<jedi06> does ubuntu support 64 bit?
<Armada> joaopinto: man, intrepid is giving me all sorts of trouble
<Belboz991> basically, I've got a USB-thumb drive acting as storage for the Live-OS, with persistence setup for the SDHC card (4GB), but that doesn't seem to be working right, there's no persistance :(
<jedi06> i mean is there an ubuntu 64 bit edition
<joaopinto> jedi06, yes, you could visit www.ubuntu.com instead of asking here :)
<Nalleman> joaopinto, I have no problem to play mp3, just to rip it. The mp3 alternative is not present in sound juicer
<joaopinto> Nalleman, the mp3 libraries used for playing are required to rip also
<tambu> guys during boot up is there a way to make the USB load drives load after sda drives? my system is taking so long to load the various usb components that the sda1 (root partition) isn't being discovered in time.
<jedi06> this way was faster
<joaopinto> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<VerumAddo> anyone know what packages need to be installed for aac files decoder
<rafting> If I only have 800*600 resolution, do I have to download a driver then?
<mrwes> ABCDE is a great command line ripper....
<rafting> because 800*600 is teh suck
<VerumAddo> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Nalleman> joaopinto, ok.
<joaopinto> VerumAddo, I believe that requires an ffmpeg installed from a 3rd party repository, since it can't be legally distributed, but I am not sure
<don> no sound when i play music
<VerumAddo> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<joaopinto> rafting, have you checked on the system hardware drivers dialog if is there a driver for your video card ?
<phantomcircuit> the settings box for flash is inoperable for me
<rafting> I dont know my videocard, can i detect hwat card I have from ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> rafting: lspci will tell you
<VerumAddo> rafting you can but detection isnt always extremely reliable
<joaopinto> rafting, from a terminal type: lspci
<don> how to correct the problem of sound in my 8.04
<RequinB4> rafting: lspci | grep Video
<dgnorton> i'm new to ubuntu (and linux in general).  I would like to pull down the kernel using git and build it.  uname -r reports 2.6.27-9-generic.  Is that the same as 2.6.27.8 on kernel.org?
<RequinB4> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<khafra> I just got a 1TB drive, and it's screwing up. I'm running badblocks, but it's taking forever. Is there a faster way?
<joaopinto> khafra, no
<khafra> I mean, 14 hours later, if it's listing 512 byte chunks, it's only up to 9GB
<khafra> I can't wait a week for the output, I won't be able to return it to NewEgg.
<joaopinto> khafra, make the maths, 1 TB at 20 MB/s, if is taking much longer you have a serious problem, badblocks will not help there
<Xcerca> when my system is idling it will say proccessor 100% in use,  how can i find out what packages are running and taking up so much proc ?
<etz> top
<RequinB4> Xcerca: top, or i'd install htop its better
<phantomcircuit> Xcerca, System->Administration->System Monitor
<igors> hi all...anybody know here can i see all my system default ports?
<Xcerca> RequinB4 what does top do ?
<igors> s/here/where
<Saumay> htop
<Chad> Im helping my buddy install Ubuntu 8.10 on his laptop.  His install is a little different than mine because he has windows XP already installed.
<Xcerca> Chad  duel booting ?
<joaopinto> Xcerca, on the terminal run: top
<RequinB4> Xcerca: do what phantomcircuit said, i should have recommended taht
<khafra> joaopinto: It's supposed to go 20MB/s? Or are you going by 1TB/14 hours?
<joaopinto> Xcerca, on the termianl run: man top
<DarkKnight> dazeXx; sorry just dozed off
<RequinB4> joaopinto: system moniter is ust as god
<RequinB4> joaopinto its better to recommend the gui
<joaopinto> khafra, it's supposed to do 20MB/s using USB2.0
<joaopinto> RequinB4, that depends on your oppinion, top is a nice utility to use :)
<Chad> 250GB hardrive total... 50GB windows partition AND 165GB storage partition already exists.  Ubuntu installer is saying 11% free space (33GB)... How do I tell ubuntu to use that free space to do its guided setup?
<khafra> joaopinto: Ah, thanks. It's got an eSata interface, but that seems to be even more problematic than the USB 2.0 one.
<Chad> Xcerca:  Yes dual booting.
<tiyowan> Is there a specific log I can look at to solve a laptop hibernation problem?
<RequinB4> joaopinto: Oh no, i agree i use cli for almost everything, but it's not something one initially recomends
<joaopinto> khafra, ah ok, so I have no idea on the estimated transfer rate
<jamil_1> I am having strange output with apt-get install command: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/82042/
<RequinB4> joaopinto: especially because some people have a strange stima against cli
<VerumAddo> Chad i would do a manual setup if it were me... just make the mount point "/" for a new ext3 partition
<DarkKnight> dazeXx; still ther
<VerumAddo> Chad its not very complicated really
<DarkKnight> dazeXx; i wanted 2 install WOW
<danub> hey all, how can i mount a windows partition?
<Chad> Verumaddo:  can you explain what to do?
<danub> what is teh command to see which partition the windows it running on?
<VerumAddo> Chad also would make a 2gb swap drive as well
<joaopinto> jamil_1, you have a proxy set, 192.168.1.1 is the proxy address
<Chad> Do I create 2 partitions in the free space then?
<jamil_1> joaopinto: this is the ip of adsl modem
<VerumAddo> Chad: yes 1 will be "EXT3" with a mount point of "/"
<danub> oh nevermind, /dev
<VerumAddo> Chad: the other will be a linux swap of at least 2GB
<jamil_1> joaopinto: synaptic is working fine
<Xcerca> chad , yea , make one for swap then another for the ubuntu install , then boot of the cd and do manaul hard drive setup
<joaopinto> jamil_1, right, and you have set it on apt to be used as a proxy
<Chad> 10-4 thanks guys.
<mrwes> 2gb swap? why so big?
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: yes, do you have it downloaded?
<VerumAddo> Chad: you will also need to format the "EXT3" partition
<joaopinto> that is why you are getting that error
<VerumAddo> mrwes thats whats recommended
<joaopinto> jamie_k, env | grep -i proxy
<DarkKnight> dazeXx; no...i installed the wine and related packages as indicated in the ubuntu community
<joaopinto> ops, was for jamil_1
<DarkKnight> dazeXx; were do i download it from
<mrwes> VerumAddo, did I miss something? 2gb swap for Ubuntu?
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/
<schoobami> Do know how to change the default musicfolder path?
<jamil_1> joaopinto: no i haven't changed any setting
<VerumAddo> mrwes: thats what Ubuntu's recommended swap size... im not really sure why
<VerumAddo> mrwes: it states that during install
<joaopinto> jamil_1, well, someone defined a proxy configuration for apt on your system :)
<mbday> hola
<jamil_1> joaopinto: how can i rest it ?
<mrwes> wow...I never heard that
<sere_> i have 2 sound cards how do i swsitch to the other one to use
<VerumAddo> mrwes: i personally make mine 4GB
<jamil_1> joaopinto: sorry reset it ?
<VerumAddo> mrwes: but i only have 2GB of ram
<Chad> VerumAddo / Mrwes:  So I clicked manual... assuming I create a new partition now?  Which one do I create first - Swap or EXT3?
<DarkKnight> dazeXx; do i have to buy the game...dont i get the free version
<VerumAddo> Chad doesnt matter
<schoobami> Do anyone know how to change the default musicfolder path?
<RequinB4> hola mbday, necesita una persona que hable espanol o puede hablar en inglez?
<mbday> busco alguien que tenga instalado ubuntu ultimate edition 2.0
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: there's a free 10 day trial, it's a paid MMORPG - 15 bucks a month
<mrwes> VerumAddo, the swapfaq recommends 2* mb of ram, but with 2gb of ram ubuntu will hardly ever hit the swap
<DasEi> jamil_1:check your sorces.list and your networksettings
<RequinB4> !es | mbday
<ubottu> mbday: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<schoobami> Do know how to change the default musicfolder path?
<mrwes> schoobami, for which program?
<DarkKnight> dazeXx; oh....but i think i have some people play entirely free of cost....dont u get unlimited days free of cost...
<sere_> i have 2 sound cards how do i swsitch to the other one to use
<DasEi> jamil_1:does your regular internet work ? ping google.com ?
<DasEi> does'
<VerumAddo> sere_: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Chad> Verumaddo / Mrwes:  Asking me for location for new partition "beginning OR End?"
<tmpnam> Ubuntu is piece of SHIT !!!
<dazeXx> DarkKnight: not on official servers, you might illegally connect to free servers though
<schoobami> I mean in the menu , when you click on the music icon you get the default music folder.My music is stored on my other drive
<dazeXx> someone kick tmpnam
<sere_> VerumAddo, im using fluxbox :x
<tmpnam> It's for brain-dead (l)users, only.
<VerumAddo> Chad personal choice usually i put mine @ the end of the drive
<rafting> tmpnam: elaborate please
<VerumAddo> sere_ i have very little knowledge of fluxbox
<mrwes> chad: first logical?
<test34> What are /boot/abi-2.6.27-10-generic & /boot/ vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-10-generic ?
<tmpnam> .dict elaborate
<Belboz99> Hey all, anyone know why Ubuntu will not recognize my 4GB SDHC card as a capser-rw ?
<sere_> oh ok ill go to gnome then ty
<tmpnam> rafting: define elaborate please
<Saumay> do anybody has any idea on kernel building
<Chad> Verumaddo:  I already have 2 partitions, a windows 50GB and a windows storage 165gb --- When it says beginning or end ; does it mean in the free space where to put them?
<VerumAddo> Chad yes its basically asking where on the drive you want to put the partition
<RequinB4> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mrwes> chad: I generally go / first partition, /home second and swap last
<schoobami> when you click on the music icon you get the default music folder.My music is stored on my other drive. How do i fix it?
<Xcerca> i found that totem is taking up around 90% of my cpu right now, but i closed it already , it says status uninteruptable in system monitor,  how can i kill this, i tried sudo kill 6586 (it's pid) but it didn't close it , is there anything i can do ?
<Saumay> compiling etc
<mrwes> schoobami, in rhythmbox?
<RequinB4> schoobami: more details.  which music program are you using
<Chad> Mrwes:  Yes, I am creating my "/" partition first.  I chose new partition from the free space, Primary partition type, set it to 26GB EXT3 and now it is asking me where I want it beginning or end?
<mrwes> Chad, beginning
<KRF> Xcerca, kill -9 6586
<tmpnam> Can deb/*buntu contain a proprietary firmware on a LiveCD ?
<DasEi> Xcerca: sudo killall totem ?
<rafting> if i dont have a driver for my videocard i just downlaod one and then i can change the resolution?
<Xcerca> thanks
<meoblast001> the other day my computer started using vesa instead of intel/i810.... i've changed the xorg.conf and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it doesnt change the xorg.conf.1 which has the driver info.... i really am getting sick of vesa... please help
<VerumAddo> Chad: beginning will use the first place it can put it... generally better to do this so that you dont have a badly fragmented partition
<Izinucs> rafting:  what kind of card?
<mrwes> am I lagged?
<don> how to see all my contacts in ubuntu
<VerumAddo> mrwes no
<thethirdmoose> how do I upgrade to 2.6.27-10?
<mrwes> k
<tmpnam> Can deb/*buntu contain a proprietary firmware on a LiveCD ?
<Izinucs> rafting: check System>Admin>Hardware drivers and see if there's one there already to install.
<Chad> Mrwes:  is the swapp partition Logical or Primary?
<RequinB4> don: try evolution if i understand what you're asking correctly
<mrwes> chad: logical
<tmpnam> fuck deb/*buntu shit
<RequinB4> don: is this for a handleld device?
<mrwes> heh
<thethirdmoose> how do I upgrade to 2.6.27-10?
<Izinucs> !language | tmpn
<ubottu> tmpn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Chad> mrwes: thanks,  okay so logical, do I want it at beginning or end?
<tiyowan> !language | tmpn
<RequinB4> tmpnam is gone
<schoobami> I'm not using any program, I'm using ubuntu... When I click on Places->Music it opens  "schoobami/music" but i want it to open "/media/multimeda(my other harddrive)/Music"
<VerumAddo> Chad: beginning same as before
<don> evolution to see all my messagerie internet contacts
<mrwes> chad: yah ...beginning
<ardchoille> thethirdmoose: you'd have to compile your own kernel or wait for Jaunty
<Chad> verumaddo / mrwes:  Okay thanks guys!
<IxoRai> HALLO WAT IS UBUNTU?
<Chad> and ubuntu will know to install on these new partitions correct?
<VerumAddo> Chad: yw and gl
<RequinB4> don: should be at tab in evolution, unless you're talking about pidgin in which case you have go to to that program
<RequinB4> !ubuntu | IxoRai
<ubottu> IxoRai: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Frxstrem> !ubuntu | IxoRai
<RequinB4> i win
<Doonz> Hey Guys what is a program for ubuntu that replaces itunes?
<Izinucs> IxoRai: http://www.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> IxoRai: an operating system (a linux distro)
<VerumAddo> Chad: yes and you will most likely have to edit your grub bootloader after installation if you want your windows to be your default boot option
<rafting> if i dont have a driver for my videocard i just downlaod one and then i can change the resolution?
<IxoRai> TANK YU ICINUCS
<Izinucs> !ipod | Doonz
<Chad> verumaddo: thanks!
<KRF> Doonz, amarok
<ubottu> Doonz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Doonz> Thanx as always guys
<schoobami> When I click on Places->Music it opens  "schoobami/music" but i want it to open "/media/multimeda(my other harddrive)/Music"
<mrwes> Doonz, several, like rhthymbox, amarok, etc
<RequinB4> Doonz: songbird, amarok, exaile, mpd (and all its frontends); use gtkpod2 for downloading to ipod
<RequinB4> !ipod
<mrwes> schoobami, create another bookmark in nautilus
<Saumay> hethirdmoose:download your tarball from  ftp.XX.kernel.org
<Doonz> oh noes. Ipod Touch isnt supported
<mrwes> to /media/multimedia
<ardchoille> Doonz: no :(
<Izinucs> schoobami: you have to make a new link to the place you want it to go.. maybe call it Music_1.. the "Music" link on the menu is currently pointed at ~/Music
<Doonz> Oh Noes
<Pici> thethirdmoose: -10 is currently in the -proposed repos, but unless you are willing to deal with the potential of broken software, I suggest not enabling it.
<Chad> Mrwes / verumaddo:  1 last question - Do I need to format the SWAP Drive
<VerumAddo> Doonz: don't worry its just a matter of time
<VerumAddo> Chad: nah
<mrwes> nope
<Doonz> yeah but im converting a friends computer
<Frxstrem> What is .tar.gz?
<thethirdmoose> Pici: I have it installed, I just have to put it in my GRUB, right>
<thethirdmoose> ?
<RequinB4> Doonz: yet* ; we can load the linux kernel on an iphone right now :P
<RequinB4> Doonz: dual boot is the best we can do
<Pici> thethirdmoose: If you installed it from the repositories, then it should have done that automatically.
<SirDucky> yay!  another dude with a question!  How do I change my runlevel and/or exit X?  I'm trying to install an nvidia driver that requires that I not run X during installation.
<Doonz> if i used crossover office and got itunes on it would that work with the touch?
<RequinB4> Doonz: complain to apple, they close all their stuff we have to work around
<RequinB4> Doonz: probably not
<VerumAddo> SirDucky: Ctrl + F1 - F6 will change run levels
<Doonz> shit
<mrwes> SirDucky, ctrl alt backspace to exit X
<Izinucs> SirDucky: ctrl+alt+f2 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.... then install then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<RequinB4> language, but i feel ya ddonz
<mrwes> or....another tty
<Frxstrem> what is .tar.gz?
<RequinB4> !targz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about targz
<Doonz> oops sorry
<SirDucky> VerumAddo: thanks
<RequinB4> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mrwes> gotta luv da botz
<Izinucs> mrwes: ctrl alt backspace doesn't exit x .. it restarts x
<hangingtie> hey guys, how do I get X to stop stretching my screen ? I want it to maintain my aspect ratio and simply have black borders on the sides
<mrwes> er...oh yah..duh
<xargon> i have a nvidia 8800 gts  which has 2 outputs, i want to use one for monitor and other for hdmi to the tv, i was able to do this in windows, anyone know how i can do this in ubuntu
<Belboz99> anyone know how to get mmcblk drives (SD card) to mount automagically?
<ardchoille> to stop x: sudo /etc/ini.d/gdm stop
<schoobami> can anyone guide me through this guide? hehe
<schoobami> http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=zd1211rw&DokuWiki=730533a13e746b8456afffbcd6dd2097
<Izinucs> xargon: enable the restricted driver at System>Admin>Hardware drivers.. then open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings.. you'll find that after install at System>Admin>Nvidia x server settings..
<mrwes> how to drop to a tty shell again?
<rafting> so
<ardchoille> mrwes: ctrl+alt+f1
<Izinucs> mrwes: ctrl+alt+F2-6
<RequinB4> mrwes: you can go to a different one with control + alt + f(something)
<mrwes> ahh....forgot the damn alt
<mrwes> heh...thanks
<mrwes> and back to X is F7?
<Izinucs> yep
<mrwes> k
<ardchoille> mrwes: yes, but xchat will exit when you stop x
<mrwes> ardchoille, why is that?
<Frxstrem> What happends when I press Ctrl + Alt + F1, F2 etc. ?
<rafting> anyoen good with wireless and ubuntu? I have a working wireless for vista(which im using now) but it doesnt work for ubuntu. i turn the wireless on and im asked for a password which i provide then it tries to connect but cant. says it is using for key but nothing happnes. so i dont now what the exact error is
<SirDucky> gah!  I'm back!  tried changing runlevels but apparently X was still running.  How does one exit X?
<Izinucs> mrwes: install irssi when in terminal for a terminal irc client.. to load this channel /connect chat.freenode.net 8001 .. then /j #ubuntu
<ardchoille> mrwes: because xchat is a gui app (needs x) and if you stop x, then all apps that need x will stop too
<zaggynl> SirDucky: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Quadrescence> Anyone know why sometimes my mouse becomes unresponsive? All of my windows are running fine, and I can navigate with the keyboard. Actually, I can even move the mouse, but the cursor doesn't change when I'm over a button/text field, and it's unresponsive to clicks. It's not a problem with the mouse. It has happened most often when I run VirtualBox for a bit, but it has happened elsewhere. I've had to kill X and re-login to fix it
<Quadrescence>  (until it breaks again...). Ubuntu 8.10
<SirDucky> thanks zaggynl
<Pici> SirDucky: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<zaggynl> you're welcome
<mrwes> ardchoille, ahhh...and the terminal session will still be running?
<zaggynl> heh or that
<RequinB4> ardchoille: that's not true
<xargon> Izinucs: i get the error: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ardchoille> mrwes: tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) will keep running, yes, because x isn't running there
<Izinucs> xargon: do you have Synaptic open? or is auto update running?
<shad0w0fsin> Hi everyone, when I try to use gparted it says my whole drive is unallocated space , the same happens on the ubuntu installer, anyone know how to fix this?
<RequinB4> mrwes: you're fine, going to control + alt + f3 etc goes to a different session; your X will still run
<Frxstrem> What happends when I press Ctrl + Alt + F1, F2 etc?
<xargon> Izinucs: ahh silly me yes i do
<Izinucs> xargon: or "add remove programs" ?
<mrwes> hrmmm. xchat didn't die
<Pici> Frxstrem: You access different ttys that are running
<jimmio> Hello all, Anyone have experience with recording audio in Ubuntu? I finally got crystal clear loopthrough sound... but now Jokosher is adding little clicks and pops, as if it's not getting enough computing time... but it is o.o
<mrwes> right
<RequinB4> Frxstrem: you go to a different tty
<xargon> Izinucs: do i have to restart, it seems to have finished installing
<Izinucs> mrwes: then you didn't kill x yet..
<ardchoille> mrwes: xchat won't die until you stop x
<Frxstrem> what is tty?
<mrwes> ardchoille, I understand that...
<RequinB4> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Izinucs> xargon: nope.. that's windows thinking.. just check System>Admin>Nvidia <something>
<RequinB4> mrwes: do you WANT to stop X?
<mrwes> RequinB4, no
<xargon> Izinucs: i dont see it, can i just type nvidia-settings in terminal?
<Izinucs> xargon: yes
<RequinB4> mrwes: then just use a different tty... what are you trying to do
<mrwes> RequinB4, I was just trying to remember how to drop to a shell...I got it
<perlsyntax_> How do i setup tor with unbuntu?
<RequinB4> alright
<RequinB4> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<RequinB4> not what i wanted
<RequinB4> !privoxy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privoxy
<Izinucs> xargon: sometimes it won't show until the next X restart.. or you can force it to show by right mouse clicking on "Applications" and choose "Edit Menus".. then navigating to the appropriate location and removing the check mark and then replacing it..
<perlsyntax_> yes requinB4
<Izinucs> there's probably a cli way of doing this but I don't knowl
<meoblast001> why cant i see other computers in my Windows Network section in nautilus?
<xargon> Izinucs: ahh i think i still have to restart for the comp to recognize the hdmi input
<perlsyntax_> i had it setup on fedora but it not hideing my ip
<trancefat> please guide me to the ubuntu offtopic chat
<SirDucky> so whenever I press ctrl-alt-backspace it seems to restart X rather than exit it.  If I switch to a diff. runlevel with ctrl-alt-f2, ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't seem to exit it.
<Izinucs> xargon: wait
<xargon> kk
<Frxstrem> trancefat: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Izinucs> xargon: do you have a direct HDMI output and a DVI AND a VGA?
<perlsyntax_> anyone know what i doing wroung?
<trancefat> Frxstrem: thanks
<xargon> well the 8800 gts has 2 hdmi out, one is using hdmi to vga for monitor and other is connected to my tv
<BULLE> xargon: are you sure you are not mixing up hdmi and dvi ?
<xargon> actually i might be
<BULLE> xargon: i have never seen a card with two hdmi outputs
<RequinB4> perlsyntax_: if you just want firefox you can just install tor from teh repos and set it up in preferences
<RequinB4> perlsyntax_: through privoxy
<xargon> it might just be 2 dvi output and my cable is dvi to hdmi, for the tv
<Izinucs> xargon: there's a section in nvidia-settings that you have to activate the alternate output.. but will only work after hooking it to the secondary monitor.
<SirDucky> any ideas on how to exit X?
<BULLE> xargon: yes, thats more likely,and a common setup
<RequinB4> SirDucky: restart or exit
<xargon> Izinucs: well it is hooked up, i guess i just have to find the option
<perlsyntax_> I install in with apt-get
<Izinucs> xargon: x server Display configuration
<tobias_> join #vbox
<SirDucky> requinB4: I need to install an NVidia driver w/o X server running.  ctrl-alt-bkspce only restarts X, as well as restart and exit
<oneadvent> ya! i can get in
<mrwes> perlsyntax_, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<xargon> Izinucs: im not sure waht you mean by that
<mrwes> er gdm....
<oneadvent> i got a good question. how can i use my xbox hd as an external server?
<xargon> sorry i really dont know much about linux
<Izinucs> xargon: in nvidia-settings.
<RequinB4> SirDucky: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<xargon> oh
<xargon> yes im in there
<xargon> wow im blind hah
<SirDucky> RequinB4: Thx I'll give it a try
<nebuntu> test
<Izinucs> xargon: hopefully someone else will pick this up.. I've gotta run.. sorry.. good luck
<xargon> Izinucs: i got it working so
<xargon> Izinucs: thanks a lot <3
<Izinucs> xargon: cool
<perlsyntax_> i useing gnome
<riegersn> how can i use the find command to search for text inside files
<xargon> i guess i have another question, i have a 40 gig ntfs partition on this hd which is empty, anyway i can just merge it with the present ext3?
<Pici> riegersn: You don't, use grep for that
<user01> how do i use professional fonts in word processors?
<RequinB4> riegersn: you can't, use cat piping to grep or beagle or google desktop
<Pici> riegersn: grep -R "words" /path/*
<user01> i have adobe garamond pro but it doesnt show up in abiword or openoffice
<riegersn> Pici, thanks!
<RequinB4> This is the quietest i've seen this channel
<dazeXx> :)
 * dazeXx looks around
<loller> how can i turn off x-server and enter in console
<user01> hmmm it works in scribus though
<RequinB4> loller: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<RequinB4> loller: to turn it back on do start instead of stop
<dazeXx> loller or if u just need text console, do alt+ctrl+f1
<morth_> Is there something i can do about my Mozilla Firefox? Its Unstable for some reason ever since i installed ubuntu it randomly decides to close.
<dazeXx> wow morth_
<dazeXx> welcome to the club
<Pumazz> Who had won; Batman or James Bond?
<ardchoille> !ot | Pumazz
<ubottu> Pumazz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RequinB4> Pumazz; just for that i'll move to offtopic
<loller> i need this cause my computer is weak and can`t run my vmware unbuntu
<Pumazz> I think Batman and my friend think James Bond
<ikonia> Pumazz: please stop
<dazeXx> Pumazz: Obama won
<ikonia> dazeXx: enough !
<dazeXx> =/ dog started it
<ikonia> dazeXx: no excuse - it stops now please
<dazeXx> :-x
<Marbash> Hello..
<Marbash> I've just installed emifreq and cpufreqd to try to scale down the performance of my CPU, but none of them will let me downgrade the frequency. :S
<Marbash> Anyone know somethung that might help me?
<deathpool> what is the best virtualization software that i can use for the newest ubuntu OS
<ardchoille> Marbash: you might try posting to http://ubuntuforums.org/
<deathpool> thank you
<Marbash> I will. :) Just wanted to try to get help in real time. :P Thank anyway though. :)
<FreeFull> I installed the newest rc of the kernel and now when I switch to the virtual terminal all I can see is a blinking _. When I log in and type in commands, they do take effect. What's wrong?
<DasEi> !best | death
<ubottu> death: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<danand> Marbash: think you may need to take a look at whether your kernel supports frequency scaling - been a while but if memory serves theres a bunch of options you need to enable when compiling a kernel to allow frequency scaling support
<wund3r> wiecej was nie bylo ?
<DasEi> !virtual | death
<ubottu> death: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<morth_> dazeXx: sorry i had to go afk - what was the wow morth thing?
<dazeXx> morth_: a lot of ppl myself included are having that problem and there doesn't seem to be an answer at least for me for now
<deathpool> see i have virtual box and it tells me something about the kernel not being loaded ? ?
<FreeFull> Anybody willing to help me?
<deathpool> is virtual box any good ?
<morth_> dazeXx: ahh bummer.
<danand> Marbash: also take a look to see if inserting required kernel modules helps -- run modprobe -l *freq* ...
<dazeXx> morth_: there is some guess that this is caused by the flash plugin
<dazeXx> morth_: however Opera which seems to use the same plugin seems to work very stable
<dazeXx> morth_: that's all the info I have right now
<dazeXx> morth_: I also know that if you run it from the terminal, it writes 'Aborted.' before crashing
<ardchoille> dazeXx: which version of firefox?
<dazeXx> ardchoille: latestest.
<exidaml> hey all
<ardchoille> dazeXx: latest in the repos?
<dazeXx> ardchoille: regular autoupdate latest version, lemme check
<exidaml> anyone familiar with adding th rt-kerne?
<dazeXx> ardchoille: 3.0.4
<jedi06> how do you pronounce ubuntu?  youbuntu or ewwbuntu
<eseven73> deathpool: yes it is, i have tne non-free version of virtualbox its pretty nice :)
<dazeXx> jedi06: ooboontoo
<morth_> dazeXx yeah its a bummer ill be listening to a Youtube song or something then all of a sudden it closes then i have to reload it all over it drives me insane./
<loller> i can`t find from where to configure my net connections ?
<VincentBLortie> Hey everyone, I am trying to learn more about how my Ubuntu system works and I am currently studying the boot sequence. I have figured out how everything works up to the X Server. I can see rc5.d starts up gdm, but I thought X11 had to already be started for gdm to work and I haven't seen anything starting X11, where is it?
<ardchoille> dazeXx: I'm running that version on Intrepid and don't ahve any problems with it. Could it be a firefox extension/plugin?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me, my control keys have stopped working, restarting doesn't help
<KannOx> i thought is was oobuntoo
<dazeXx> morth_: I think it does have something to do with the flash player
<dazeXx> ardchoille: only Firebug and I don't think it causes the problem
<FreeFull> I installed the newest rc of the kernel and now when I switch to the virtual terminal all I can see is a blinking _. When I log in and type in commands, they do take effect. What's wrong?
<ardchoille> dazeXx: ah, ok
<Chad> verumaddo:  can you give me a quick howto for editing grub to make XP default OS?
<DasEi> ﻿loller: use network-applet
<jedi06> i thought i heard this video say youbuntu
<ardchoille> dazeXx: I'm also using the latest flash from the repos
<VerumAddo> Chad: the file is located @ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dazeXx> ardchoille: are you using the one written by Adobe?
<deathpool> i am trying to emu window XP SP3 and it tells me something about a kernel not being loaded what should i do ? ?
<VerumAddo> Chad: you must open the file as root in order to edit it
<ardchoille> dazeXx: I'm using whatever the repo version installs
<ardchoille> dazeXx: I don't install anything outside of the regular repos
<dazeXx> hm doesn't it install the free flash by default?
<morth_> Has anyone actually got Ventrilo to work on Ubuntu?
<VerumAddo> Chad: it should be self explanatory from there
<dazeXx> morth_: trying to play WoW? :)
<sigmab3ta> fedora
<sigmab3ta> whoa, oops.
<exidaml> anyone use the rt_kernel, or, able to explain how it is compared to the standard kernel for non-audio/video apps
<morth_> dazeXx: Nope just trying to get into my vent with my Real lifes but - yes i do play World of Warcraft, Call of Duty 4 :)
<ardchoille> dazeXx: Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12
<Lancelot> how do i load bin files? for some reason it won't let me :/
<dazeXx> Shockwave? o.O sounds insane
<jedi06> it is ooboontoo
<patrick--> hey, im stuck with configuring xorg.conf with an ati radion R480 [Radeon X850XT] and 2 tft's. ive got bid desktop mode running, but its saying the resolution cant go above 2048 x 768 any idea how to pitch it up?
<solexious> How can I make links on the desktop to scripts from the commandline? And also set what icon it uses?
<dazeXx> jedi06: Ooh the Boontooh
<exidaml> is there a line here to ask questions
<ubuntoil_> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Lancelot> how do i load bin files? for some reason it won't let me :/
<ardchoille> solexious: sounds like you need to make a .desktop file. Look in /usr/share/applications for examples of how to do that
<cwill747> solexious: right click, create launcher, type in what script it is and where, and click the picture to change the icon
<ardchoille> solexious: scratch that, cwill747 has a better way
<solexious> cwill747, sadly i asked for commandline
<morth_> dazeXx: do you play WoW? :)
<cwill747> solexious: oh haha i missed that part
<solexious> ardchoille, will take a look :)
<solexious> cwill747, thanks tho :)
<dazeXx> morth_: yes I do play it lol :) on US servers, illidan
<ardchoille> solexious: you can safely leave out the "Name:" and "Comment:" stuff
<NemesisD> hi all. Is there any reason why running a dd on the currently mounted system partition would cause problems? I want to set up a once a month clone of my root partition to an external drive
<morth_> dazeXx i think my friend plays there i got like a level 11 or something.. hehe
<ardchoille> solexious: and the "Exec:" will be:  sh /path/to/script.sh
<Lancelot> anyone?
<Lancelot> for some reason, my bin files won't load...
<FreeFull> I installed the newest rc of the kernel and now when I switch to the virtual terminal all I can see is a blinking _. When I log in and type in commands, they do take effect. What's wrong?
<RequinB4> Lancelot: run ./file.bin
<morth_> brb.
<Babbelaar> hey all, anyobe available to aswer a few questions?
<RequinB4> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dazeXx> Babbelaar: prolly not
<morth_> be right back gotta reboot
<Babbelaar> ok, well I will try anyhow:)
<solexious> ardchoille, for the icon can i give the path to the svg file?
<ardchoille> solexious: yes
<dazeXx> how to I enter a LTR character in a Gnome text box >.<
<solexious> ardchoille, Thanks
<Babbelaar> if I instal ubuntu and then add the studio upgrade with the rt kernel, will my performance be hindered when not using audio software (ie games)
<Babbelaar> does the rt kernel support multicore as effectivly as the standard ubuntu kernel
<[Spooky]> Is there any comand for geting the basic CPU info?
<kadak> i have a problem with my ethernet card the icone shows that i'm connected but internet does'n work!!!!!!!!!!!
<patrick--> hey, im stuck with configuring xorg.conf with an ati radion R480 [Radeon X850XT] and 2 tft's. ive got bid desktop mode running, but its saying the resolution cant go above 2048 x 768 any idea how to pitch it up?
<Babbelaar> I imagine there has to be downsides, otherwise plain ubuntu would come with the rtkernel
<adub> anyone on here know the best method to blocking sunlight from coming through a window??
<Marbash> kadak: Maybe it's your router or modem?
<aadamant> @Babbelaar: once you install rt you can still choose to bot the vanilla kernel
<exodus> [Spooly], lshw
<kadak> no it work on my other PC
<Babbelaar> so aadamant, I will be prompted at startup to chose wich kernel?
<aadamant> yes
<exodus> [Spooky], lshw
<Babbelaar> fantstic, and are you able to speak to the po and cons of the 2 kernels please
<Babbelaar> I think I have it grasped but reassurance is king
<zoidfarb> hey, so sometimes an SSH session with a SOCKS port forwarding times out on me
<[Spooky]> exodus: Thanks.
<nebuntu> keepalive
<zoidfarb> and if I close the terminal and try to launch a new session, it says the port is already occupied
<kadak>  i have a problem with my ethernet card the icone shows that i'm connected but internet does'n work!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lancelot> RequinB4: didn't work... the file is "Savage2Install-1.5.0-i686."
<zoidfarb> is there a way to free that port, before opening another one?
<aadamant> i dont know too much. I used to use the rt kernel for making music but it got lost after the upgrade to intrepid, the vanilla kernel has been fine for me for music
<Lancelot> how would i write that in terminal?
<mops000> j
<mops000> #
<kadak>  i have a problem with my ethernet card the icone shows that i'm connected but internet does'n work!!!!!!!!!!!
<nebuntu> kadak: is your ip static or dynamic?
<Lancelot> anyone- I want to run "Savage2Install-1.5.0-i686."
<Lancelot> sorry
<Lancelot> let me rewrite that
<aadamant> goto #ubuntu-studio if you want to know more, they would be the people to ask
<deepfriedsquirre> If I burn an ext3 filesystem to a DVD, will I be able to restore everything back to exactly how it was just by copying the files back? Will file permissions be restored, etc?
<Babbelaar> so if I do not intend on doing actual audio recording into the daw (and just sticking with soft synths and such, I might as well stick with the plain kernel?
<kadak> i have a router with DHCP server
<RequinB4> Lancelot: you have to cd to the directory its in
<Babbelaar> yea I am in there but they are not responsive
<RequinB4> !terminal | Lancelot
<ubottu> Lancelot: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Babbelaar> much chattier in here:)
<nebuntu> ok so you do have any ip set? dynamicly.. make sure its in the range
<exodus> deepfriedsquirre> clonezilla
<aadamant> i find it ok for most things, as good performance as i ever got from rt, but like i said, the studio people would know more
<nebuntu> in the range set on the router
<deepfriedsquirre> exodus: cheers
<dick-richardson> I have a friend with kids. there are 2 accounts on the system, one for the parents, one for the kids. I want the parents to log into ubuntu everytime, and the kids to log into edubuntu everytime... both ubuntu-desktop and edubuntu-desktop are install...how do I do it?
<Babbelaar> I was trying to theorizze whether the standard ubuntu handled multi core and mem better so that if I have a nice multicore and 6-8gig of ram, the need for rt kernel would be negated anyhow
<Lancelot> i want to run a bin file, but a message comes up that says "There is no application installed for this file type"
<Lancelot> it's a .bin file
<nebuntu> you need to burn the bin
<Janos> Hi! I need a help with hotmail setup under thunderbird 2
<kurrata> <Lancelot> convert .bin to .iso and mount it
<aadamant> i think the main differences between the kernels are timing (higher resolution in rt) and scheduling, but i don't know too much about how that affects other things
<SirDucky> I need to run a terminal without X running to install a driver.  I've tried ctrl-alt-bckspce and it just restarts X.  I've also tried booting in "failsafe xterm" but that still runs X.  Is there any way to just boot into the terminal, or close X in this current session?
<ardchoille> dick-richardson: you're better off making a separate account for each user, if one parent changes something that the other parent doesn't like, there may be trouble.. same with the kids.
<Lancelot> kurrata: how do i convert it? just re-write it?
<Aggro> I would like to get package called cppcheck into Ubuntu, what do I need to do? It is in the Debian unstable. RTFM answer is ok, as long as you tell the url ;)
<Lancelot> then, how do i mount it?
<aadamant> @sirducky ctrl+alt+f1 gives you a terminal
<dick-richardson> ardchoille, that isn't a real risk...though I will certainly consider it. any ideas how to have a user boot into ubuntu and another always boot into edubuntu?
<ardchoille> Aggro: Not a good idea to use debian packages in Ubuntu
<SirDucky> aadamant: yes, but then X is still running.
<Marbash> Isn't Ubuntu based on .deb?
<ldiamond> How do I display something on another computer using SSH X11 forwarding? Its a command that uses DISPLAY something... anyone knows^
<Aggro> ardchoille: I am package maintainer, do you now understand what I want to do? ;)
<theunixgeek> Aggro: rtfm, then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<theunixgeek> ;)
<Aggro> ardchoille: I'm a maintainer in Debian I mean, and I would like to be in ubuntu also
<Fallenou> hi, does the wifi chipset 3945ABG supports WPA/TKIP and WPA/AES ?
<dgarr> SirDucky: try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jebblue> ﻿SirDucky to get X to stop like when I'm installing a new nVidia driver I so what ﻿aadamant says then in that window run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then ps -ef|grep X and kill X
<ardchoille> dick-richardson: it used to be that you could choose which environment to use at the login screen and then set that to default, not sure if gdm still does that. So, have each kid choose edubuntu the first time and it should stick
<Babbelaar> thnx ad!
<MidnightDevil> heya
<Thorgrimr> Fallenou: Yes
<MidnightDevil> anyway to re-configure grub easly so it can add my windows drive?
<Lancelot> kurrata?
<jtaji> Lancelot: you don't need to burn it nor convert it to .iso, you need to make it executable and run it
<Lancelot> did you catch that?
<SirDucky> thanks guys I'll try that
<Lancelot> oh. well, how do i do that, jtaji?
<dick-richardson> ardchoille, I'll give it a go...thank you! :)
<ardchoille> yw
<jtaji> Lancelot: open up a terminal, where did you download it?
<theunixgeek> Aggro: does that help?
<Babbelaar> sounds like I can experiemnt since I can chose between either kernel at startup?
<ardchoille> dick-richardson: if you're setting things up you could choose now so the kids don't have to mess with it
<jebblue> ﻿SirDucky also ..
<Babbelaar> if one hickups, I can just restaart and pick the other
<Lancelot> jtaji: http://savage2.s2games.com/download.php
<Lancelot> it's a freeware game for linux
<jtaji> Lancelot: I mean where on your hard drive
<aadamant> yeah, thats right
<Aggro> theunixgeek: The link looks like some newbie stuff how to install stuff. So no it doesn't help
<Fallenou> Thorgrimr < thank you
<Lancelot> it's on my desktop
<Babbelaar> much more flexibilty with ubuntu than windoze
<kurrata> Lancelot: trying to find how the apl was called for that it was something "2iso"  with it you could convert most files
<jtaji> Lancelot: ok open a terminal, applications > accessories > terminal
<dick-richardson> ardchoille, that's what I'm trying for
<jebblue> ﻿SirDucky if for nVidia not native Ubuntu but from the web site I add threee lines to /etc/modules.d/blacklist let me knwo if you need them
<Babbelaar> I imagine even with the non rt kernel, still running Jack, it will be quicker than windows
<SirDucky> jebblue:  that would be great
<theunixgeek> Aggro: you want to add a repository's URL to synaptic, right?
<aadamant> i dont know about that, most applications wouldnt run on both anyway so its hard to compare
<Lancelot> jtaji: k, it's open
<Aggro> theunixgeek: No
<mitchellhancock> How come this command won't work on the newest ClamAV? sudo clamscan -r --bell --mbox -i /
<theunixgeek> Aggro: because that package is in a certain repository, right?
<SirDucky> Jebblue: tried running the driver manager and didn't work, so I DLed from website
<theunixgeek> Aggro: oh, never mind then
<Aggro> theunixgeek: I am the person who makes the .deb packages others use
<VincentBLortie> Hey, could anyone tell me which file loaded during the boot sequence launches Xorg? I can see rc5.d launches gdm, but I haven't found Xorg in therer yet
<MidnightDevil> anyway to re-configure grub easly so it can add my windows to the list?
<Aggro> theunixgeek: I would like to make a .deb from a program called cppcheck for Ubuntu
<jebblue> ﻿SirDucky ok 1 sec ill get them
<SirDucky> ok
<ardchoille> mitchellhancock: I'd check each of those options in the man page
<Aggro> theunixgeek: Perhaps I'm in a wrong channel? ;)
<RequinB4> !packaging | Aggro
<ubottu> Aggro: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<theunixgeek> Aggro: ah ok, didn't understand your question, sorry
<theunixgeek> Aggro: not at all :)
<jtaji> Lancelot: now type: cd Desktop
<kitche> VincentBLortie: gdm launches Xorg
<ardchoille> Aggro: you might want to join #ubuntu-motu
<EmoBusinessman> Hi there.  I need to connect to a cisco VPN and all I have access to is a command line.  My VPN information is set in network-manager.  Is there a way to connect without booting up gnome?
<jtaji> Lancelot: then: chmod a+x Savage2Install-1.5.0-i686.bin
<Aggro> ubottu: Thanks, I look into those
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Babbelaar> either way, I see any pains I will experience in switching to linux and getting it running, negated by the great fre software and supportive community (there are even some amazing looking games!)
<MidnightDevil> guys...
<MidnightDevil> anyway to re-configure grub easly so it can add my windows to the list?
<Lancelot> chmod: cannot access `Savage2Install-1.5.0-i686.bin': No such file or directory, jtaji
<VincentBLortie> kitche: Oh... thanks >.>
<jtaji> Lancelot: is the file listed if you do 'ls' ?
<Juerd_> Is there a way to record kernel panics, somehow? I see my keyboard leds blink, but in X I can't see what's wrong.
<Lancelot> one sec, let me check
<loller> can somebody tell programs for quick sending file from host to host ?
<Lancelot> um, no. jtaji
<SirDucky> jebblue: actually, I think I might have gotten the ubuntu installer to work!
<Lancelot> maybe it didn't download there?
<Lancelot> but i can see it on my desktop
<jebblue> ﻿SirDucky http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/82078/
<Juerd_> loller: scp or rsync if the non-initiating host has an ssh server.
<jebblue> ﻿SirDucky ok but I have to add those lines to keep the Ubuntu nVidia driver from trying to run on boot, always works for me :-)
<solexious> What pixle size are desktop icons?
<subpar> anyone have a clue what causes my avi movies to flash when playing?
<SirDucky> ok, thx
<jebblue> ﻿SirDucky good luck
<ardchoille> solexious: I think standard icon sizes are 16x16, 32x32, 48x48, and 64x64
<solexious> ardchoille, Thanks :)
<ardchoille> solexious: check the icon themes on your system, you'll see the standards: /usr/share/icons/icon_theme_name
<aadamant> Babbelaar: yeah, i didnt find it very difficult to get it installed and running an there are some great music apps about.
<ardchoille> solexious: Ah, there are more sizes, look in /usr/share/icons/Human
<subpar> aadamant, amarok <3
<deathpool> does anyone know of a good virtual software for ubuntu thats really good and alot less headace the virtual box ?
<rafting> so: lspci | grep Video ; returns nothing
<rafting> so I dont have a video-driver then?
<aadamant> subpar: oh i meant soft synths, daws etc. though amarok does get a lot of praise
<Grantmeaname> dual-head mode is one X server running two displays, right?
<RequinB4> deathpool: vmware?
<MidnightDevil> God its really complicated to get help for this lol
<ardchoille> rafting: lspci | grep -i vga
<MidnightDevil> anyway to re-configure grub easly so it can add my windows to the list?
<subpar> oh I haven't messed with the synths and stuff
<subpar> I can't get my interface to be recognized, and since I have a designated windows box for it, I haven't bothered
<Photoguy> What is the alt+cntrl+delete for Ubuntu?
<subpar> though I probably should
<subpar> Photoguy, you gotta run system moniter.
<subpar> System > Administration > System Moniter
<aadamant> subpa: yeah i think it can be tricky depending on the interface, what do you have?
<Photoguy> Any shortcut keys?
<rafting> When I try to log onto  the internet I get asked for wpa authentification: I fill ina  long nbr that I know is correct but it doesnt connect. anyone had a similar problem?
<subpar> Inspire 1294
<subpar> er 1394
<kurrata> <MidnightDevil> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nebuntu> yeah i have had similiar problems
<nebuntu> i have a broadcom chip for wireless
<MidnightDevil> kurrata, easy way?
<subpar> Photoguy, I don't think so. If you have problems with freezing, Ctrl Alt Backspace restarts X
<rafting> nebunut: talking to me? if so what did you do?
<kurrata> <MidnightDevil> thats the easiest way just need to add few lines ^^
<nebuntu> rafting: yeah, i havent yet solved the problem... if your using wireless, check out ndiswrapper or fwcutter
<deathpool> how do i get VMware ?
<kurrata> <MidnightDevil> if you konw on what hard drive your windows is
<MidnightDevil> yeah i guess, its on /dev/mapper/nvidia_adbxpto2
<MidnightDevil> lol
<X1karr0usX> ya gotta love airport wireless... half gb/s transfer rate
<aadamant> subpar: hmm, don't know much about firewire but  quick google says it seems like it will work with linux
<bp5109> deathpool: you can get vmware herehttp://www.vmware.com/download/
<X1karr0usX> anyone play with 9.04 yet?
<SOURdiesel> can someone help me set back the option to select which app to use with a blank cd?  i set it to brasero and can't figure out how to set it back to where it asks you to choose.
<rafting> nebuntu: but it detects the network and asks for authentification, jsut that logon doesnt work.
<ardchoille> X1karr0usX: join #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> ﻿ X1karr0usX: #ubuntu+1
<rafting> and since internt doesnt work how do i get ndiswraper?
<X1karr0usX> yeah i know... no one is there
<deathpool> im sorry with one do i get VMware player , sever , workstation fusion ?
<Flannel> rafting: Do you still have your Ubuntu CD?
<bp5109> deathpool: depends on what you're looking to do with it.
<bp5109> are you looking just to virtualize a desktop envrionment?
<docent_> ubuntu.pl
<docent_> not good
<X1karr0usX> got the iso installed and runnin the updates... just curious if any one else played yet
<Flannel> X1karr0usX: Right, #ubuntu+1 would be the place to ask
<NicEXE> http://pastebin.com/d2335c390 whats wrong?
<X1karr0usX> lol
<derek> Hey just got ubuntu installed on my laptop!  How do I get wireshark?
<ardchoille> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<X1karr0usX> im not asking questions...
<X1karr0usX> just shootin the shit
<bp5109> derek: sudo aptitude wireshark
<SOURdiesel> can someone help me set back the option to select which app to use with a blank cd?  i set it to brasero and can't figure out how to set it back to where it asks you to choose.
<Flannel> X1karr0usX: Please watch your language, and "has anyone played with it" is a question.
<derek> bp5109:  Thanks!
<subpar> aadamant, yeah, that's what I've found. The problem is I don't have firewire on my laptop, which is what I use linux with
<nb0586> Hello i am looking for some nice audio program in ubuntu, anyone can give me some recommendations?
<X1karr0usX> flannel, dont be smart ass... i wasnt asking a SUPPORT question
<bp5109> nb0586:  you might want to try Listen or Exaile, both in the repo's
<Flannel> X1karr0usX: I know.  But questions (even non-support questions) about Jaunty belong in #ubuntu+1
<deathpool> just to run windows xp sp3 on my ubuntu notebook thats all with windows running iam just going to play like one are two games and run one or two windows software
<rafting> Flannel: I have an ubuntu usb-memory witht he bootloader still, yes
<X1karr0usX> lol
<Flannel> rafting: ndiswrapper is on the iso
<X1karr0usX> wow.
<nb0586> Hello i am looking for some nice audio program in ubuntu, anyone can give me some recommendations?
<rafting> Flannel: internet didnt work when running the bootloader either but maybe htat is normal?
<NicEXE> http://pastebin.com/d2335c390 whats wrong?
<nb0586> I am a musician and used to work with cool edit
<kurrata> <nb0586> Rhythmbox instaled in ubuntu be default ;)
<bp5109> deathpool: you might want to look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209   you'll have to adjust a bit b/c the article is a bit old
<Juerd_> nb0586: Have a look at audacity. It's powerful even though it looks and feels primitive.
<nb0586> thank you i will have a look of it.
<kurrata> <nb0586> oh you want to edit music Rhythbox wont help there...
<relik77080> hi
<Flannel> rafting: Do you know what chipset your wifi is?
<deathpool> thank u
<rafting> chipset? no how do i check?
<relik77080> my xp install is broken and i need to reinstall - is there a way to reinstall it without breaking GRUB?
<NicEXE> tbeta does not start. I get this error http://pastebin.com/d2335c390 what should I do?
<ardchoille> !fixgrub | relik77080
<ubottu> relik77080: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> rafting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide   will walk you through a good deal of the troubleshooting, be sure to ask here if you have questions!
<SOURdiesel> can someone help me set back the option to select which app to use with a blank cd?  i set it to brasero and can't figure out how to set it back to where it asks you to choose.
<unknownzero> hey anyone here good with ip routing tables
<ardchoille> NicEXE: Looks to me like you're missing dependencies, you may have to track them down manually
<Photoguy> Is there a 3D desktop for Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel: open nautilus prefs and go to the Media tab
<unknownzero> I jacked my routing tables somehow yesterday
<ardchoille> Photoguy: 3ddesktop was dropped from the repos in Ubuntu 8.10
<Photoguy> Ah.
<bp5109>  SOURdiesel:   open a nautilus window (file manager) and go to Edit --> Preferences --> Media tab.  you can select actions there
<NicEXE> ardchoille: that file is available in the program directory under /tbeta/libs/
<NicEXE> ardchoille: http://tbeta.nuigroup.com/zip/release/tbeta-1.1-lin-bin.tar.gz
<ardchoille> Photoguy: Compiz has something similar, a few different kinds of window switchers
<newmansan> when i change my visual effects to 'extra",my buttons in open office disappear, but when i put them it back to 'none',they reappear. How do I make it so that they stay there regardless of the visual effects level?
<millertime_018> hey can anyone tell me how to install vmware server on ubuntu?
<Photoguy> Ok
<kingweencentor> is any one using an ibex on an aspire one?
<SOURdiesel> ardchoillel, bp5109: thanks.
<bp5109> np
<ardchoille> NicEXE: If the app is not in the software repos, you have to resolve dependencies yourself
<millertime_018> hello?
<unknownzero> anyone know a good way to setup a basic ip route table?
<NicEXE> ardchoille: how to do that?
<Photoguy> A friend of mine installed on a aspire one.
<millertime_018> please, someone tell me how to run vmware server
<bp5109> unknownzero:  with the route command?
<kingweencentor> milller time:you have to compile from source
<Astinus-> hulloh, is it possible to create a ... default-for-all-users non-changeable launchmenu for all users?
<bp5109> unknownzero: you may want to look here: http://tuxtraining.com/2008/10/20/linux-setup-default-gateway-with-route-command
<ardchoille> NicEXE: yo need to talk with the tbeta community, and keep in mind that manual deps resolution can be difficult
<kingweencentor> is it just virtual or server
<unknownzero> hrm
<unknownzero> ty
<askand> How come some windows remember where they were last time I closed them and some don't?
<askand> how can I fix that?
<kingweencentor> who can add a module thats supports an aspire one wireless card the drives are giving me issues
<ardchoille> askand: Not really anything you can do short of re-writing the code, most of that is in the source
<unknownzero> hrm for some reason
<unknownzero> it says
<unknownzero> There is no such process
<unknownzero> from SIOCADDRT
<askand> ardchoille: the code for the program or the code of the windowmanager? where is the error?
<ardchoille> askand: code for the app
<unknownzero> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kingweencentor> who can add a module thats supports an aspire one wireless card the drives are giving me issues
<unknownzero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/82090/
<millertime_018> can anyone tell me how to intall vmware-server
<millertime_018> ?
<kingweencentor> who can add a module thats supports an aspire one wireless card the drives are giving me issues
<chfwiggum> millertime_018: dont think thats opensource.when u bought it, there was no readme or install?
<ardchoille> !repeat | kingweencentor
<ubottu> kingweencentor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<millertime_018> i didn't buy it chfwiggum
<kingweencentor> sorry you read it more then once its not that big of a deal
<lianimator> how come I can't download ekiga for windows from Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> lianimator: Ubuntu has ekiga
 * Steven3 could never figure how "how come" translates into "why"
<holrin> hi all
<holrin> I have a question: is it possible to use krusader to scp (fish) connection under ubuntu ?
<Slart> lianimator: why should ubuntu supply windows programs when there's a native version available?
<cheaboi> hey guys if i downloaded, installed something
<cheaboi> howw can i open the app?
<ardchoille> holrin: you can use kde apps in gnome and vice-versa, if that's what you mean
<AkcinAegir> If Flash 10 isn't working in Firefox, but is in SeaMonkey... what would be a probable cause of that?
<cheaboi> ardchoille: I just installed deluge-torrent, how can i open it?
<ardchoille> cheaboi: no idea, never used it
<holrin> ardchoille: not exactly: krusader under ubuntu is not supporting fish protocol. kdebase-kio-slaves needs to be installed but I don't want to do this
<dichtbijzee> cheaboi, under internet in the menu
<draegon> Guten Tag!
<cheaboi> ardchoille: generaly speaking where do you go to open applciations, like any if i insall them, i never know wheer to go to open them
<cheaboi> dichtbijzee: ah ok thank you!
<draegon> I have a new mp3 player and my computer is not automatically detecting it. What do I need to do?
<dichtbijzee> cheaboi, np
<ardchoille> holrin: ah, yeah, kio slaves.. I do't know how to install those except to install kubuntu-desktop but that pulls in a lot of stuff
<chfwiggum> cheaboi: u could do alt+f2 and enter the app
<NemesisD> hi all. Is there any reason why running a dd on the currently mounted system partition would cause problems? I want to set up a once a month clone of my root partition to an external drive
<cheaboi> chfwiggum thanks for that tip as well
<ardchoille> cheaboi: oh, go to your menu, the icon in the top left corner
<rafting> what type of person is ubuntu geared at? casual user, programmer, sys admin?
<dichtbijzee> rafting, all
<draegon> What is the terminal command used to detect new hardware plugged into a computer
<cheaboi> ardchoille: yea i got it, thanks thou!
<enzotib> NemesisD, if it is mounted it can change
<Slart> rafting: if you're comparing between linux distros I'd say it's as casual as it gets.. user friendly.. works out of the box etc
<cesurasean> How do I check which directory apache is using?
<BlueEagle> rafting: I would say casual user, but there are options for the sysadmin as well.
<holrin> ardchoille: exactly. So, maybe you know something similar to krusader (two panels) that supports scp ?
<Flannel> cesurasean: It's using /var/www by default.  Theres a DocumentRoot directive in /etc/apache2/sites-available/*
<NemesisD> enzotib, will that completely ruin it or just the file that changes, which probably will be unnecessary, like a logfile
<BlueEagle> rafting: I run Ubuntu on my server and on my desktop and the two installs don't even resemble eachother.
<robert> how do i convert oga to mp3 format?
<draegon> My computer does not detect my mp3 player. What do I need to do?
<BlueEagle> draegon: First off you need to tell us which make and model your mp3 player is.
<enzotib> NemesisD, how can you say what do change? the created image is not a snapshot anyway
<Flannel> robert: Do you have the original audio to convert to instead?  lossy -> lossy isn't a good idea
<ardchoille> holrin: the only two-pane fm that I know of for gnome is gnome-commander but I don't know if it supports fish
<draegon> BlueEagle: It's a sansa clip
<NemesisD> enzotib, it isn't?
<cesurasean> Flannel: I needed to compile apache for /home for suexec because of Webmin,
<ardchoille> holrin: gftp is great for ftp work, if that helps
<holrin> ardchoille: as far as I know - no
<ardchoille> holrin: :(
<Vinceman> are 1.35.0 files archive files?
<BlueEagle> draegon: Then you need to google for sansa clip linux
<holrin> ardchoille: but thanks anyway :)
<spartanii117> draegon, did you try opening rhythmbox?
<Flannel> cesurasean: Webmin isn't supported, for a variety of reasons.  Are you sure you need it?
<Slart> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Vinceman> !.0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 0
<dichtbijzee> Hi, I recently got a bluetooth headset to use with my thinkpad R61 with buildin bluetooth. im using 8.10. and while this guide is actually for 8.04 i have been using it. with a semi-succes. i got to the end but now i see in the pulse-audio manager that a stream is playing but i can only hear some static.
<dichtbijzee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<Vinceman> !archive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive
<Vinceman> waat?
<robert> Flannel, whats lossy? anyhow, i saved my cd's to my computer, now i'm tryin to make them into mp3 so i can play them on my phone
<Flannel> Vinceman: What are you looking for?
<Slart> Vinceman: if you want to know what kind of file something is try running "file whateverfileyourewonderingabout"
<Vinceman> I would like to know if a file ending with 1.35.0 is an archive or executable file (or an executable archive file!)..
<BlueEagle> Where did draegon go?
<BlueEagle> oh well.
<spartanii117> robert, you can get gnome-sound-convert to do what you're looking for
<OculusAquilae> Hi
<robert> spartanii117, where do i get that?
<Flannel> robert: Lossy is a compression (like ogg vorbis, or mp3) that throws data away during the compression.  What you'll want to do is generate mp3s straight from the CD, not from the oga (that's ogg audio, which is almost certainly ogg vorbis)
<ardchoille> Vinceman: that's just a version number, doesn't tell you much about the file
<AkcinAegir> !Flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<karmel> hi guys ...
<karmel> and gals ...
<robert> how do i generate mp3s from the cd's?
<Flannel> !mp3 | robert
<ubottu> robert: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> robert: Once you install the codecs, your ripping applications (grip, or whatever) is likely going to automagically give you the option
<spartanii117> robert sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<unknownzero> ugh i think i have the wrong gateway
<unknownzero> anyone have a quick fix it guide to ip routes
<OculusAquilae> I have a problem with ldap authentification on a Terminal Server. I can log in via ldap on the server itself but if I try logging in on a thin client, I won't come beyond "checking password". Logging into local accounts works on the the thin client. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 with LTSP from the repositories.
<lianimator> ardchoille: Slart: I'm trying to get ekiga for a windows user friend. not sure if the website is hiding the windows binary from me... but I only see a readme.txt
<Vinceman> normally if you install from the repo it unpacks and installs, right?
<ardchoille> lianimator: we can't support windows apps on Windows OS
<fusa> for some reason my HP 2600n networked printer is not obeying the margins for printing.  I have cups, the printer and application set to print letter size paper but it will still try to print beyond the size of the paper.  I noticed the printer test page from cups lists page size as 8.26x11.26 (should be less than x11)  The print prints fine on other computers
<ardchoille> Vinceman: it should
<kbrooks> ardchoille, thats OK - I can help
<kbrooks> lianimator, umm
<ardchoille> kbrooks: I didn't realize this channel was the place for that
<kbrooks> lianimator, what's this for?
<dichtbijzee> Hi, I recently got a bluetooth headset to use with my thinkpad R61 with buildin bluetooth. im using 8.10. and while this guide is actually for 8.04 i have been using it. with a semi-succes. i got to the end but now i see in the pulse-audio manager that a stream is playing but i can only hear some static.
<dichtbijzee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<kbrooks> ardchoille, it isn't - i'm querying - maybe you missed info or such.
<robert> ardchoille, rip+encode or rip only?
<lianimator> kbrooks: I'm asking if anyone has ever went to the ekiga website to download windows binary from Ubuntu...
<robert> thanks man
<Slart> lianimator: and you've read this file? what did it say? please paste it in here for me
<lianimator> I'm assisting someone who's using windows to download ekiga.. but apparently, we don't see the same things on the website.
<unknownzero> that guide didn't work too well with my ip routing table
<kbrooks> lianimator, http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Windows_Users
<unknownzero> in fact i had to fall back to my serial :(
<lianimator> Slart: okay, NOW I've read it. it says: http://www.gnomemeeting.org/index.php?rub=5&path=windows/ekiga_3.0.0_for_windows
<kbrooks> lianimator, but please ask ##windows in the future for Windows app support
<Slart> lianimator: that's odd.. for me it says "Please download from : http://snapshots.ekiga.net/snapshots/win32/archives/
<Slart> Please download from : http://snapshots.ekiga.net/snapshots/win32/archives/
<lianimator> Slart: then there's a list of files.... a person wouldn't know which one to download
<kbrooks> 3.0.0 is old
<Vinceman> ardchoille, unless there are copyrights?
<Slart> lianimator: do you have scripts enabled and such in the browser?
<lianimator> Slart: right, that's what I meant. I meant to middle click, but I did Ctrl+V
<kbrooks> lianimator, http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Main_Page
<lianimator> Slart: a little groggy, sorry
<ardchoille> Vinceman: Well, if an app is in the repos, then it should install.. even the licensed stuff asks you to agree with the license before it will install
<lianimator> which one is a windows user supposed to download? release or debug??
<Vinceman> normally an executable link or so appears somewhere
<Vinceman> it doesn't this time
<Slart> lianimator: if you go to that url you get a number of files.. with dates ranging from 02-oct to 02 Nov.. pick one of the newer ones.. I don't know the difference between *7316.exe and *7316d.exe
<Vinceman> and it is community supported, so I have much confidence in it
<ardchoille> Vinceman: which app from the repos?
<kbrooks> Slart: http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Main_Page
<robert> grip says it does not detect disc
<kbrooks> Look there please as well.
<Vinceman> libboost-graph
<Slart> kbrooks: ah.. much better.. thanks
<robert> ok its good now
<ardchoille> robert: did you set the proper device in Config > CD ?
<ardchoille> Vinceman: that's a lib, not sure if it will have an executable
<Vinceman> ix
<Vinceman> ic
<NicEXE> is it possible for some application to not to work on a 64 bit architecture and to work on 32 bit architecture?
<ardchoille> Vinceman: libboost-graph looks like it is more something to use coding C++ rather than an app you can run
<mib_h95taf> im getting the following error when i try to install my geforce 2 mx 400 drivers :
<deathpool> i put i dvd disc my dvd drive and it tells me that it is unable to mount the volume UDF volume what does that mean and how how i fix it
<Slart> NicEXE: sure
<Vinceman> you mean it is like a C++-linux compiler?
<mib_h95taf> error : Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module
<mib_h95taf> please help me
<NicEXE> Slart: is there a way to make it work?
<ardchoille> Vinceman:  open a terminal and run: apt-cache show libboost-graph
<Slart> NicEXE: 32-bit apps are known for not working on 64-bit os's.. they however work sometimes on 32-bit os's
<dichtbijzee> mib_h95taf, did you use the restricted drivers manager?
<Vinceman> W: Unable to locate package libboost-graph
<Vinceman> E: No packages found
<ardchoille> Vinceman: look at the description
<ZeZu> uh
<ardchoille> Vinceman: how did you install it?
<unknownzero> whats the best way to find your gateway ip without having that information readily avaliable?
<Slart> NicEXE: but that's mostly due to libraries not being there
<ZeZu> should /usr/local be root/root ?
<Vinceman> I forgot 1.35.0
<mib_h95taf> error : Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module
<mib_h95taf> please help me
<Slart> NicEXE: is this some special app?
<ZeZu> I have to use sudo to do _anything_ on this machine
<dichtbijzee> mib_h95taf, did you use the restricted drivers manager?
<mib_h95taf> amm i think yes
<ZeZu> i'm surprised i dont have to use sudo to click an icon on the desktop, the only place i can write to is ~ w/o sudo
<mib_h95taf> but there seems to be a problme
<ardchoille> Vinceman: I thought you said you installed it from the repos, if you installed it manually, then apt-cache isn't going to help
<kitche> ZeZu: which your suppose to anything out side of /Home needs root powers
<mib_h95taf> so i have to install them manually
<deathpool> what is UDF volume and how do i fix it
<ardchoille> ZeZu: that is normal
<Slart> ZeZu: that sounds reasonable.. you shouldn't be writing anywhere other than the home folder
<Slart> ZeZu: as a normal user, that is
<Vinceman> I installed it from the repos!
<dichtbijzee> mib_h95taf, try installing this package: nvidia-glx-71
<mib_h95taf> i tried
<ZeZu> whats the point of /usr then ?  just to allow read access to users and root/priviledged still has to install everything ?
<mib_h95taf> and ive installed it
<mib_h95taf> but nothing changes
<ardchoille> Vinceman: apt-cache search -n libboost-graph
<rafting> so if i have a working wireless connection from vistsa then it shouldnt be a problem using it from ubuntu with ndiswrapper? all i have to do is install it?
<NicEXE> Slart: tbeta
<Slart> ZeZu: what you said sounds right
<scientes> how do you request package inclusion into ubuntu?
<rafting> Also, NDISwrapper does not implement NDIS 6 (Windows Vista version) yet, limiting drivers to Windows XP
<rafting> so i cant use it?
<tmac_> @scientes I think you talk to the MOTU. I'm not sure though
<Unknown14090> Can someone help me please: I just installed Ubuntu and it's all fuzzy. Last time I had to do something with my video card, but can't remember what.
<Slart> ZeZu: there is a good page about the linux file system and what the different folders are used for.. google for linux file hierarchy or something
<ardchoille> ZeZu: seperation of root and normal user is one of the strengths of Linux
<ZeZu> I guess
<dichtbijzee> mib_h95taf, are you in X?
<sheep> ZeZu: the man page for hier explains it (access it using the command "man hier")
<guntbert> ZeZu: usr means "unix system resources"
<ardchoille> ZeZu: Case in point: http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Linux/LinuxViruses
<lianimator> unknownzero: I use conky, and there's a script that tells me my IP address
<mib_h95taf> sorry i dont understand your question :S Im a linux noob
<lianimator> unknownzero: so it shows up in my conky
<mib_h95taf> how can i see if i am in X
<Flannel> !filesystem | ZeZu
<ubottu> ZeZu: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<dichtbijzee> mib_h95taf, are you on a command line, or do you see windows
<Slart> NicEXE: I haven't tried it.. but it looks like it would use quite a lot of libraries.. if tbeta is a 32-bit app you need to have 32-bit libraries installed for it.. some libraries are already installed but not all
<mib_h95taf> oh ...
<guntbert> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lianimator> unknownzero: what do you mean by not readily available? it's available at www.whatismyip.com
<ZeZu> ardchoille, linux doesn't get a lot of viral infections, but is certainly susceptible to it,  however its mostly rootkits for ..... other uses
<krillo> Someone here that is good on shell scripting ? I want to do a script but i am to bad to do it on my own. Pm me if you can and want to help me . /krillo
<mib_h95taf> well in the forums it was said that i should quit the X server so i did
<dichtbijzee> mib_h95taf, ok, np
<dichtbijzee> mib_h95taf, try installing envyng-core
<guntbert> krillo: you might be better off in #bash
<mib_h95taf> is this a package ?
<dichtbijzee> yes
<scientes> can i hibernate and resume with a differnt kernel?
<krillo> ok. i will try there insteed. ty
<eexeZ>  /msg NickServ eexeZ <mlasmlas>
<ldiamond> How do I setup Ubuntu to be able to send printer drivers for windows directly when adding a printed shared on a ubuntu server on a windows desktop?
<mib_h95taf> from synaptic?
<Vinceman> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82115/
<eexeZ>  /msg NickServ eexeZ <mlasmlas>
<dichtbijzee> mib_h95taf, do in the command line: sudo aptitude install envyng-core
<guntbert> scientes: seems impossible, why wouldyou want to do that?
<Slart> eexeZ: you're doing it wrong... and you might want to change your password now
<scientes> just wondering
<ardchoille> Vinceman: yes, look at the description, it's not an app you can run
<ardchoille> It's ore for programming
<scientes> i want a desktop kernel with xen support
<mib_h95taf> okay will do
<mib_h95taf> and then it should work ?
<mib_h95taf> and ill be able to isntall my drivers ?
<dichtbijzee> mib_h95taf, then you need to run the program envyng
<fusa> for some reason my HP 2600n networked printer is not obeying the margins for printing.  I have cups, the printer and application set to print letter size paper but it will still try to print beyond the size of the paper.  I noticed the printer test page from cups lists page size as 8.26x11.26 (should be less than x11)  The printer prints fine on other computers.
<drog> what enables firefox to run activex in linux?
<Vinceman> ok thx
<Vinceman> ardchoille
<dichtbijzee> and that will guide you through installing your drivers
<mib_h95taf> dichtbijzee:  how do i do that ?
<mib_h95taf> okay ill try
<fiyawerx> Does anyone know of a good tutorial for printing on printable cds?
<fiyawerx> can't seem to get anything set up to do it right
<dichtbijzee> mib_h95taf, type envyng in the cli
<jaro> Hello, can someone plese help this rookie, I need to install Module fuce under /etc/mpdules and don't know how....
<Slart> drog: nothing, I hope.. I don't know how ietab and those plugins work though
<dichtbijzee> jaro, fuse? or fuce?
<drog> Slart, It seems to run automatically
<Slart> fusa: I have one of those.. but I only use A4-paper.. never tried legal
<Slart> drog: activex?? I seriously doubt it
<derek> how can I see if my webcam is working in skype (I don't have anyone to call yet...)
<komputes> mib_h95taf: have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers first?
<tasos> Θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσει κάποιος γνώστης του αντικειμένου πως μπορώ να γράφω Μαθηματικά αξιοπρεπώς (κάτι αντίστοιχο με το equation του Word ή και το Μath. Δοκίμασα με το αντίστοιχο του Οpen officewriter αλλά είναι απελπιστικά αργό. Επίσης κατέβασα το Lyx το οποίο
<tasos>  είναι αρκετά καλό αλλά δεν τυπώνει στον εκτυπωτή μου.
<FloodBot1> tasos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<komputes> mib_h95taf: that is a simple interface to detect and install proprietary drivers
<ldiamond> How do I setup Ubuntu to be able to send printer drivers for windows directly when adding a printed shared on a ubuntu server on a windows desktop?
<Slart> !gr | tasos
<ldiamond> !arabic > tasos
<ubottu> tasos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ubottu> tasos, please see my private message
<scientes> thats not aribic
<jaro> can someone poitnme in the right direction to intall mdules under /etc/modules
<fusa> Slart: oops meant letter, trying A4 now
<ldiamond> humm
<ldiamond> seemed like it lol
<derek> mrwes:  do you know how I can check to see if linux recognized my webcam???
<ZeZu> definitely greek
<ardchoille> ldiamond: Looks greek to me
<Slart> fusa: oh.. legal was my bad.. I meant letter
<scientes> its all greek to me! :P
<ldiamond> yea might
<ZeZu> and obuttu using std characters is greeklish ;p
<pisecx> can I ask question about kde4 here?
<ardchoille> pisecx: #kubuntu
<pisecx> thnx
<dichtbijzee> Hi, I recently got a bluetooth headset to use with my thinkpad R61 with buildin bluetooth. im using 8.10. and while this guide is actually for 8.04 i have been using it. with a semi-succes. i got to the end but now i see in the pulse-audio manager that a stream is playing but i can only hear some static.
<dichtbijzee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<jaro> anyone with a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1800
<kbrooks> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<robert> all grip did was make them into .ogg, thats what they were already
<ldiamond> Anyone know about printer sharing on Ubuntu? I want the Ubuntu server to send the windows driver directly when adding the printer under windows.
<ardchoille> robert: did you set Config > Encode > Encoder as lame?
<ardchoille> robert: That's why I had you install lame along with grip
<fusa> Slart: still the same results, set printer options in firefox, cups and pinter to print A4 still printing beyond the page and printer test page still reports 8.26x11.69 size paper
<robert> oh ok
<robert> i don't have lame
<ardchoille> robert: before you rip again, go through all the Config stuff and setit up
<ardchoille> robert: you need lame for mp3
<robert> ok
<Slart> fusa: odd.. I can't remember doing anything special to make my printer work.. I just addded it..
<robert> thanks
<jaro> help instaling fuse module
<LPedro> need?
<Dominique> After installing xcompmgr for openbox, the X server wasn't able to start up.  So then I uninstalled xcompmgr and undid the changes I made to xorg.conf, and now it says that the X server is disabled.  I have no idea how to fix this.
<fusa> trying to delete it and read
<robert> sudo  apt-get install lame?
<fusa> re-add
<javagamer> hi
<ardchoille> robert: yes
<robert> ok
<ardchoille> robert: not sure if you have to restart grip after that install but it can't hurt
<jaro> hello, how do you install fuse module
<OMiD> hello world
<OMiD> i'm iranian
<OMiD> i love ubuntu
<jaro> hello iranian
<jaro> OMID do you know how to instal modules under /etc/modules ?
<rhalff> i'm dutch
<rhalff> i love ubuntu
<javagamer> From the commandline can you mount a drive through ssh with a private key?  Like going to Place->Server->SSH, but with a private key.
<LPedro> jij lul
<LPedro> i'm from outter space
<unknownzero> ugh still no network connection
<LPedro> i like ubuntu
<jaro> LPedro ur hi
<unknownzero> whats the last resort for fixing ip routing tables?
<LPedro> a flush?
<unknownzero> flush?
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unknownzero> flush failed (
<fusa> Slart: ok, working fine now, after reinstalling the printer for the 4th time...no idea why it was printing like that but at least it works
<unknownzero> i tried flushing and reseting the networking
<javagamer> I found the answer to my problem, sshfs
<tony_> installare  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Slart> fusa: well.. at least it works.. even if one doesn't know why it does =)
<guest4> How can I get the Xserver to restart with another screensize?  Or, just switch to another screensize that will be compatible to my monitor?
<MSG4> Is ubuntu 8.10 64 bits stable with all programs?
<guest4> Like 1440x900 (it's a 19" widescreen)
<fosco_> MSG4: just as 32bits version
<Dr_willis> guest4,  system->perferances-Screen Resolution   is one way
<scr0llz> where may i buy a computer with ubuntu 8.10 x64 out of the box?
<guest4> Dr_willis: Need to do this via CLI.
<dmata821> hey there
<MSG4> Question can i install a 32bit ubuntu 8.10 then do some command to instlal a 64bit ?
<hagus> anyone else having difficulties with CUPS after installing ibex?
<fosco_> MSG4: no, only reinstalling will do it
<Dr_willis> guest4,  you mean to say you need to set the res befor X starts?
<rww> MSG4: nope. If you want 64-bit Ubuntu you need to grab a 64-bit disk and install 64-bit Ubuntu.
<dmata821> have you had a resolution problem with the log in screen?
<fusa> Slart: btw what is the bits per pane options in cups?  I have an option to set it at 1 or 2
<hagus> My CUPS is not running.
<guest4> And display adapter is GeForce2 MX400
<MSG4> Does 64-bits Ubuntu supports up to 4 gb of ram????
<hagus> My CUPS cannot be found :(
<guest4> Dr_willis: Yes, that is correct.
<kitche> MSG4: supports past 4 gb of ram
<hagus> Seems that the init.d directory is missing something.
<Dr_willis> guest4,  you could edit the xorg.conf or check the !fixres factoid i guess
<guest4> To restart with screensize of 1440x900
<rww> MSG4: without various tweaks, 32-bit supports 3.something GB of ram. 64-bit supports a heck of a lot more than 4GB.
<guest4> Just temprarily.
<Slart> fusa: I have no idea.. I don't think I've ever gotten any printouts if I set it to 2..
<hagus> I once knew a beef eater called Jack Sparrow
<Dr_willis> guest4,  for some of my systems i Must have the proper video card drivers installed for the system to see/use the proper res .  but it can depend on the system i guess
<guest4> Or, should be able to set it so that it autodetects.
<MSG4> kitche rww would 64 bit ubuntu have certain programs that are unstable
<MSG4> or its perfectly fine
<kibibyte> hi my sysstem boot in read only mode and halt, where to investigate problrem? now im running system in recovery mode
<guest4> Dr_willis: Yes, depends of the system and monitor.
<kibibyte> help
<juro> hi, how can I tar more than one directory using tar?
<guest4> This is Kbuntu 8.04 needing updates.
<hagus> What is the best way of repairing brokne CUPS?
<rww> MSG4: nope. I've been using it since the summer and I haven't come across anything less stable or more broken in 64-bit Ubuntu than 32-bit Ubuntu.
<MSG4> rww alright ^_^
<guest4> Just working on it for a friend... but my monitor is 19" widescreen
<MSG4> rww does it show that u have 4gb or more
<rww> MSG4: yeah
<MSG4> rww also it happens to my window xp
<guest4> So.. just wondering what is the way to work with this situation.
<MSG4> 32bits not showing
<MSG4> only 3.12 gb
<rww> MSG4: Windows Vista 32-bit and 64-bit have the same problem. 32-bit can only address up to 3.something GB, 64-bit can address everything. It's a problem common to all OSes.
<rww> MSG4: ( XP 64-bit is a messed-up, poor excuse for an Operating System, so it's not really a good comparison )
<rustybox> does ubuntu have built in support for RAR? I'm having problems unpacking a rar file
<MSG4> rww so all i have to do is get a 64 bits verision off ubuntu and xp
<rww> !rar | rustybox
<ubottu> rustybox: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<guest4> Looking at xorg.conf and I see that it is using video module "nvidia"
<rustybox> rww, thanks
<rww> MSG4: get a 64-bit version of Ubuntu, yes. I'd highly recommend against using 64-bit XP.
<mercurycc> hi
<mercurycc> anybody here knows the aurora gtk theme engine?
<enquest> I am making a month calendar. I got my nice and dandy calendar but need to put in the info... What is the best way to get in there. Loop over the month query per day. Or query per day and insert it?
<faria__> hello
<faria__> hello
<mal|lappy> Question about virtualbox running an ubuntu VM, anyone have any experiance with this? when installing virtualbox additions on the ubuntu vm, I get the error "Unknown version of the X Window System installed." and it then aborts. Has anyone seen this before?
<jrib> mal|lappy: try #vbox
<linxeh> enquest: might be better in a programming channel, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<faria__> i am using virtualbox the host window is xp and the guest window is ubuntu no i want to port forward that i can connect ubuntu using ssh plz guide me how can i do that ???
<rww> faria__: ask in #vbox, not here
<MSG4> rww which one Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop or Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop (the latest version)
<mal|lappy> linxeh: I've asked in vbox, I figured I would see if anyone has any experiance with this
<mal|lappy> Does ubuntu run any kind of weird minimalistic xorg or something? (different from ordinary debian)
<kitche> faria__: most likely you picked the wrong networking option for vbox try bridge if you picked nat
<linxeh> mal|lappy: I didnt reply to you
<guest3455> hi
<rww> MSG4: depends. The LTS is theoretically more stable. 8.10 is newer. I'd personally go with 8.10.
<mal|lappy> sorry I ment to jrib heh
<faria__> kitchi how
<faria__> plz guide m
<master_newton> my sound just stoped working, i am on intrepid
<robert__> where is grip suppose to save the files?
<master_newton> how do i restart pulse audio?
<rww> MSG4: by "theoretically", I mean that the new stuff in Intrepid/8.10 fixed some hardware problems I was having and therefore Intrepid is more stable for me =/
<master_newton> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ardchoille> robert__: look in ~/mp3
<jrib> mal|lappy: no, ubuntu just has a newer xorg
<jrib> than in past releases
<guest3455> i installed ubuntu to my ntfs hdd using wubi installer and it worked. but now i can't log in anymore as the virtual drive is full and it says that gdm can't write legitimation and home can't be written in. What can I do?
<lxnb> anyone know about HD intel sound problem? the captured sound is very low when play.
<master_newton> anyideas?
<robert__> I only see 1 song in mp3
<guest3455> already, read the wubi guide but nothing helped
<lxnb> pulseaudio problem
<dmata821> español alguien?
<master_newton> ya
<robert__> oh i see it now
<fosco_> !es > dmata821
<ubottu> dmata821, please see my private message
<MSG4> rww So i should get lts over the Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop (the latest version)
<master_newton> sound is not working, it worked before. but now it just stoped
<isleshocky77> Anyone know if there is a plugin or any other way to have a summary view in Evolution to show upcoming appointments, tasks, and folders with new mail?  KInd of like Outlook and Kontact?
<mal|lappy> Hrm.
<rww> guest3455: you have two options. 1) Boot from a Live CD and mount the Wubi image and delete some stuff off it so you can log in again. 2) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20migrate%20to%20a%20real%20partition,%20and/or%20get%20rid%20of%20Windows%20entirely? 3) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?
<guest3455> rww disk is full so i can't make a real partition
<guest3455> rww thank you
<master_newton> found it
<master_newton> killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio -D
<guest3455> rww i have a gnewsense live cd here, actually i booted from it
<MSG4> rww i notice that when i click download it say amd64 is that for amd processor?
<rww> guest3455: gns live cd should work too
<rww> MSG4: Like I said, it depends. Do you have any particular special requirement for long term support? Like, you're putting it on a server, or on a workstation or something? if not, just get 8.10
<guest3455> rww but im new to linux and dunno what mount the wubi image means
<lxnb> sigmatel 92xx problem, have any idea??
<jrib> mal|lappy: here you go: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/1854
<rww> MSG4: amd64 is for all 64-bit processors, not just amd ones. the name is disingenuous
<MSG4> rww: nope maybe
<MSG4> rww: if i install LTS Desktop I could still update to the lastest version?
<rww> guest3455: find the Wubi image on your ntfs partition, then follow the instructions in !iso
<rww> !iso | guest3455
<ubottu> guest3455: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<exodus> MSG4> yes
<ardchoille> MSG4: the latest LTS is 8.04, just install that and you have support for 3 years
<rww> !upgrade | MSG4: yes, using these instructiosn
<ubottu> MSG4: yes, using these instructiosn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<garganeoiii> i have a problem with my graphic card drivers: there seems to be a problem with the nvidia 71... drivers so i have to isntall them manually (thats written in many forums) I downloaded them and launched the installation after shutting down the X server
<garganeoiii> but i get this error
<garganeoiii> no kernel interface was found
<guest3455> thank you rww and ubottu
<garganeoiii> and it tries to download
<mindrape> MSG4 - yes. System -> Admin -> Software Sources -> Updates tab -> set for normal releases instead of just LTS releases
<mal|lappy> jrib: trying their fixes, but that looks like a different issue.
<garganeoiii> kernel interface from nvidia ftp site but
<jrib> mal|lappy: what fixes?  What version of vbox are you using?
<garganeoiii> at the end
<garganeoiii> i get this error
<garganeoiii> unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module
<garganeoiii> please help :S
<jrib> garganeoiii: use the repositories luke
<sinan> i have just connected a bluetooth dongle. How can i know that Ubuntu has "seen" it ?
<garganeoiii> jrib: what is this ?
<exodus> MSG4> take a look at mindrape's suggestion, very important little step that will cause you much grieve if you do not follow those instructions :)\
<garganeoiii> sry im an ubuntu noob
<jrib> !repositories > garganeoiii
<ubottu> garganeoiii, please see my private message
<jrib> garganeoiii: just use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers to install nvidia drivers
<garganeoiii> jrib:  i tried this
<garganeoiii> but
<jrib> !enter | garganeoiii
<ubottu> garganeoiii: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rustybox> sinan, did you look under System > Preferences > bluetooth?
<buntoaster> I just installed new ubuntu is there an app still used called beryl?
<sinan> rustybox: i can only access the machine over SSH :) Any idea how to do it from terminal?
<rustybox> sinan, does it show up under lsusb?
<rustybox> sinan, i'm not too knowledgeable about bt in cli
<Ropp> hello
<z4chh> i saw my gfx card on the nvidia-173 package list..but nvidia-177 doesn't show what cards it supports? should i just use 173?
<Jaffarkelshac> is there a terminal command to search through a number of text files in a folder for a phrase?
<incidence> I have two display adapters, both nvidia, but only the "first / main" one is working
<garganeoiii> i installed the 71... driver package that should work fine but still- i cant enable my visual effects and i get error when ubuntu is starting : kernel-generic 2.6.27.7 FAILED
<private_meta> !iptables
<exodus> grep
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mindrape> Jaffarkelshac:           grep "what to find" *.txt
<hagus> "/etc/init.d/cups: command not found"
<jrib> z4chh: apt-cache show nvidia-glx-177
<p1und3r> can someone help me i sold my soul to ubuntu satan edition
<sinan> rustybox: thanks anyhoo :)
<aka_BillGatesII> http://soft.mail.ru/award2008/programs.php?id=61852 GNU GPL ReactOS needs your help
<Jaffarkelshac> thanks mindrape
<guest3455> ubottu: i found the virtual disk, at least i think it's the one: c:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hagus> How do I fix "/etc/init.d/cups: command not found"?
<mindrape> Jaffarkelshac: or if you want to search all files then just grep "what to find" *
<exodus> Jaffarkelshac> use grep
<Ropp> I am having trouble installing ubutnu on my computer--- I am getting a few error messages: buffer I/O error on device sr, logical block 333989
<Jemradary> Hello, I am trying to setup a Dell Dimension E510, but it seems the PCIexpress graphix card isn't supported. The screen is black with a white box in the middle. What do I need to do?
<berylog> hi, how can I manage my webcam? if I use AMSN there's a wizard which detects it perfectly but image is too dark because webcam is switch off, in windows switches on correctly
<usser> hagus, sudo apt-get install cups
<guest3455> ubottu: then i tried:  sudo mount -o loop root.disk wubi  and it tells me that wubi (the name i gave it) does not exost as a mount point. what is a mount point that exists?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<berylog> if I execute lsusb -> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc. QuickCam for Notebooks
<hagus> Have tried that several times, usser
<usser> hagus, that should fix it, unless u did some serious tweaking
<exodus> !ubottu
<p1und3r> hagus, did u apt-get remove it ?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MidnightDevil> yo :b
<hagus> Yes I did plundr
<MidnightDevil> so besides unix guys is there any astrologer around here? i need a quick reading to my transits chart LOL
<hagus> However, it threatened to remove every item on my machine if I were to press ahead with it, p1und3r :)
<jrib> !ot | MidnightDevil
<ubottu> MidnightDevil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ropp> I am having trouble installing ubutnu on my computer--- I am getting a few error messages: buffer I/O error on device sr, logical block 333989
<afancy> Hi, how to install virtualbox under 8.10
<private_meta> Hi! I've got a question about iptables (Which I'm an absolute beginner in). I've read the howto but I'm still somehow unsure. I want to allow incoming port 80 connections from certain IP ranges and disallow the rest. I thought I'd use http://paste.ubuntu.com/82134/ but it's not quite correct. what am i doing wrong?
<hagus> I will try apt-get remove cups again :)
<MidnightDevil> oh come on! i know that :s just wanted to raise some more knowledge..
<MidnightDevil> lol
<afancy> Hi, how to install virtualbox under 8.10
<Jemradary> Hello, I am trying to setup a Dell Dimension E510, but it seems the PCIexpress graphix card isn't supported. The screen is black with a white box in the middle. What do I need to do?
<guest3455> !mount poin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount poin
<jrib> afancy: synaptic
<guest3455> !mount point
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount point
<exodus> !repeat | afancy
<ubottu> afancy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> guest3455: what are you looking for?
<hackwins> mount point
<hackwins> ???
<p1und3r> hagus: eww.....
<brack10> so I'm killing windows for Ubuntu...Hopefully this is the last time.  Only thing I am  giving up is support for my digital guitar effects pedal....oh well.  When I try and install, it freezes at "preparing partition utility".  One time I got it to work under the install CD but the partition utility didn't detect any devices to partition.  Ubuntu, However sees them just fine.  Syslog dump: http://pastebin.com/m317250bb someone plz help
<embrik> how can i install network-manager-gnome without internet connection?
<p1und3r> hagus: i didnt mess with cups yet in ubuntu mmm, its acting like its not even there
<A-t> hey guys i have question if i install lacie 4L lightscribe labeler in ubuntu8.04l and every time when i have to run it i have to run it as root with sudo command and i was reading that it's not good to do that because of security can any one tell me if should i do it install it or?
<p1und3r> hagus: did u try to apt-get clean all or w.e the command is in ubuntu?
<guest3455> jrib I need to mount a linux image on my ntfs hdd from my gns live cd, but i don't know exactly how to mount it. I tired this:  sudo mount -o loop root.disk wubi
<hagus> I have done apt-get removed it now.
<guest3455> jrib but i don't know what a mount point is
<A-t> or should i disconnect from internet and use that software then?
<jrib> guest3455: it's just some empty directory you create
<p1und3r> hagus: how many packages is it removing
<hagus> Earlier I tried it using the synaptic thingy, p1und3r :)
<garganeoiii> when i try to install my drivers for geforce2 mx/mx 400 i get this error: unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module. Please help me
<guest3455> jrib anywhere i like?
<jrib> garganeoiii: so what happened when you tried Hardware Drivers?
<jrib> mal|lappy: hello?
<jrib> guest3455: sure
<phantom88> does anyone know how to properly configure an Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100 wireless card? I installed the iwlagn driver and the card is recognized but I can't detect or connect to any netowrks
<guest3455> jrib thank you
<exodus> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phantom88> thanks
<hagus> About 15 packages have been removed with it.
<smartguyz_> does ubuntu mobie work on pocket PC?
<Antioch> Hi guys. I'm trying to run a long command via the shell and redirect the screen output to a text file. I'm trying to use the > command, but the text file come out blank. Is there anything special I need to do because I'm running a ver long command?
<hagus> Let's see what the apt-get install will do.
<hackwins> what do tou want about mount point?
<A-t> anyone?
<garganeoiii> jrib:  well ... as far as i know there is a problem with this very same video card - the drivers should be installed manually
<jrib> Antioch: pastebin what you are doing
<jrib> garganeoiii: what card?  And how do you know this?
<exodus> !patient | A-t
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<exodus> !patience | A-t
<ubottu> A-t: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<garganeoiii> jrib:  geforce2 mx/mx 400 and i know this because ive been reading forums since yesterday :S
<p1und3r> hagus: let me know what happens when u apt-get install it again
<jrib> garganeoiii: what version of ubuntu?
<garganeoiii> 8.10
<A-t> sorry exodus i just wanted to know
<hackwins> guest?
<A-t> that's all
<jrib> garganeoiii: is your card mentioned in the release notes?
<Antioch> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82135/ :D
<DIL> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<garganeoiii> jrib:  hmmm i dont know
<p1und3r> hagus: maybe a sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart might shake it up a bit
<garganeoiii> how can i check ?
<jrib> Antioch: meh, that should work.  Are you sure you want -quiet?
<jrib> !notes > garganeoiii
<ubottu> garganeoiii, please see my private message
<guest3455> jrib: it worked! :-)  thank you
<exodus> A-t> did you see the that... about permissions?
<embrik> I have accidentially removed networkmanager and am not able to get on the internett - how do I install it again?
<Antioch> jrib Im not concerned with the output of cc1, rather I'm concerned with the output of the simulator. Either way the text file is empty.
<garganeoiii> okay ill check
<hagus> Hm - back to "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart" :(
<guest3455> rww it worked. thanks.
<A-t> what do u mean exodus?
<hackwins> someone with asus eee?
<jrib> Antioch: do you get output if you omit the "> test_out.txt"?
<usser> embrik, well first you'll have to connect to the internet. are u using wireless or wired?
<hackwins> i can help to tunning asus eee
<exodus> A-t> !permissions\
<DIL> !permissions | A-t
<ubottu> A-t: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Antioch> jrib with or without > test_out.txt the output comes to the screen
<hackwins> i can help to tunning asus eee
<jrib> Antioch: then it's probably printing to stderr, you need to redirect stderr
<hagus> It came up with "sudo: /etc/init.d/cupsys: command not found". p1und3r :(
<ardchoille> nano seems to truncate long lines on screen with a $, is there any way to make it wrap long lines?
<A-t> i understand that but u see if i install it if i want to run it i have to do sudo and i rad artical that that's not good to do runing software as root because of security
<Anscombe> how can i get fonts like trebuchet ms, tahoma etc on ubuntu?
<Antioch> jrib how?
<A-t> if i just run 4L-gui
<exodus> A-t> visit the link...
<jrib> Antioch: 2> instead of >
<A-t> it will open but it will not let me burn it on cd
<hackwins> help asus eee?
<A-t> exodus what link?
<usser> Anscombe, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Alonda> Hey all
<guest3455> rww can i also make the image file for the wubi unbunto installation bigger without copying it to an extra partition?
<exodus> A-t> !permissions
<p1und3r> hagus: and the apt-get appears succesful? thats wierd
<garganeoiii> jrib:  Thanks alot : my video card seems to be too old and the drivers that 8.10 provides do not support 3d .... But there is something else i would like to ask you
<Antioch> jrib it still prints to the screen
<p1und3r> hagus: what you rocking x86 8.10?
<hackwins> someone can help me  to put password to folders?
<hackwins> someone can help me  to put password to folders?
<adriano> oi
<punkrockguy318> How can I boot the Ubuntu 8.10 live CD off of a macbook?  it is intel based so I should be able to use the x86 disk right?
<guest3455> oi adriano
<guest3455> tudo bem?
<bughunter2> can someone point me to a document describing what's so good about ubuntu? i.e. in what ways is it better than other distros, and in what ways is it worse?
<usser> hackwins, no need! just change permissions so that only u can access it
<garganeoiii> when i start ubuntu i get status [failed]  on kernel-generic
<ubuntu_> hackwins,  right click > change permissions >
<adriano> tudo + ou -
<exodus> A-t> It sounds like the problem might be related to certain 'perms' you have configured for some files
<hackwins> yes i do dat
<hagus> i386 Ibex
<usser> hackwins, ie chmod -R 700 foldername
<adriano> alguem pode me ajuda
<jrib> garganeoiii: you need to give the exact error
<exodus> !permissions | A-t
<ubottu> A-t: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jrib> !pt | adriano
<ubottu> adriano: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hackwins> chmod -x folder is correct?
<Alonda> Does anyone know how i can install/compile nVidia Drivers on 8.10?
<dietwater> +x
<garganeoiii> okay ty for your time and help jrib
<jrib> Alonda: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<Antioch> jrib got it, thanks for the help
<adriano> ok, o problema é que ñ sei como chegar la
<Alonda> jrib: now drivers are listed
<jrib> adriano: escreve isto:    /join #ubuntu-br
<danub> anyone know where saved files from luvcview get saved to?
<hackwins> chmod -x folder is correct?
<p1und3r> hagus: output of "ls -al /etc/init.d/cups"?
<jrib> Alonda: so install them
<danub> i did a man on the application but no output directory is specified
<A-t> ok exodus and ubottu but how will i know when i install the software in that article it's saying not to run sudo 4L-gui but if i just run 4L-gui i don't have permision to burn the lable on cd
<hackwins> user?
<chrisj> how can i install selinux on intrepid and have it working?
<tasos_> Allow everybody, please tell me someone who knows if there exists in Linux(ubuntu) a wordprocessor for Mathematics .I tried the writer of openoffice but is too slow for me (I use the "equation" from word in Windows).Also I downloaded the Lyx which is more analytic but I can't print(some settings probably will be need in Lyx).
<guest3455> adriano /join #ubuntu-br
<jrib> !selinux | chrisj
<ubottu> chrisj: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<hackwins> yes or not
<bughunter2> chrisj: selinux is overkill for home users
<Alonda> jrib: from the nVidai website?
<usser> hackwins, ?
<Alonda> nVidia*
<hackwins> yes
<jrib> Alonda: no... from hardware drivers...
<usser> hackwins, chmod -R 700 foldername
<adriano> ok valeu cara
<exodus> A-t maybe you don't have permission to do certain task, maybe you need to change that...
<hackwins> thanks
<A-t> how
<chrisj> bughunter2, who says I want to use it at home?
<usser> hackwins, this will take away all the permissions from everybody except the owner
<usser> hackwins, which is you
<exodus> A-t> dude, the link...
<chrisj> jrib, I don't need official support, I'd just like to have it working - and it used to in hardy.
<punkrockguy318> How can I run the Ubuntu live cd on an intel-based mac?
<hackwins> but i want ..
<Anscombe> how do you restart ubuntu, theres a certain way with alt or something. I installed something and need to update, but not restart the laptop
<A-t> exodus ok i understand that but i'm running simple labeler from lijghtscribe the same whay and i don't have to run it as root
<guntbert> tasos_: there is a very good formula editor in OO (name is formula)
<jrib> punkrockguy318: hold down the 'c' key while you boot
<hackwins> ocult
<hackwins> sorry mi enghlis
<Alonda> jrib: their are no drivers listed in hardware, i can't install any..
<jrib> Alonda: what card?
<punkrockguy318> jrib: i do, and I select the dvd drive and it hangs at a black screen with a blinking '_'
<exodus> A-t> idk, sorry. good luck :)
<jrib> punkrockguy318: what version of ubuntu?
<Alonda> jrib: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<chrisj> Anscombe, what do you mean by "restart but not restart"? Restart the graphical interface (X) only? That latter thing would probably be ctrl + alt + backspace
<usser> hackwins, occult?? :) i dont understand
<punkrockguy318> 8.10 x86
<A-t> what's comman ubuntu user settings for promitions
<hackwins> yes
<hackwins> exact
<hackwins> chmod -x folder is correct?
<jrib> punkrockguy318: idk, works for me.  What kind of mac?
<punkrockguy318> jrib: macbook
<hackwins> somethin better?
<BlinkyToon> hackwins, do you mean 'hidden' ?
<hagus> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2008-10-24 11:55 /etc/init.d/cups -> /etc/init.d/cupsys - p1und3r
<jrib> punkrockguy318: did you check the md5sum of your iso?
<Anscombe> [21:43:16] <chrisj> Anscombe, what do you mean by "restart but not restart"? Restart the graphical interface (X) only? That latter thing would probably be ctrl + alt + backspace - thanks
<hackwins> yes hidden
<punkrockguy318> jrib: yes the iso is fine and the cd was verifed
<jrib> punkrockguy318: how was the cd verified?  The menu showed up before you got the blinking underscore?
<BlinkyToon> usser, does that help ? hackwins meant   hidden
<punkrockguy318> no
<usser> hackwins, if u want to make folder hidden prepend it with "." ie .foldername will be hidden
<exodus> A-t> restate the problem, with all the details. be sure to use one line if possible and be as detailed as possible. If someone knows how to help they will respond :)
<jrib> punkrockguy318: then?
<usser> BlinkyToon, heh
<punkrockguy318> jrib: the meenu didnt show up
<Maizcul> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hagus> Does the output from init.d/cups look ok, p1und3r?
<jrib> punkrockguy318: well how did you verify the cd?
<hackwins> yes i know
<punkrockguy318> jrib: md5sum
<guntbert> !who | hackwins
<ubottu> hackwins: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> punkrockguy318: what speed did you burn at?
<hackwins> thanks to everybody
<Mastastealth> does anyone know if its possible to change the names of the sinks in pulseaudio?
<Jemradary> Is there any known issues with using pciExpress graphic cards with 8.10?
<punkrockguy318> verify on burn . . 16
<usser> Jemradary, if u have nvidia or ati u should be fine
<jrib> punkrockguy318: burn it at 2 and try again.  the cd works fine on my macbook
<jrib> punkrockguy318: though... which version of the macbook?
<tasos_> guntbert: I know this editor but it has less symbols from "EQUATION".
<Alonda> jrib: should I switch back to 8.04? Maybe it'll list the drivers then?..
<chfwiggum> tasos_: u can use ooo math or if u like sth nice check out GNU TeXmacs
<Jemradary> I am getting a black screen with big white block in the center of screen
<chrisj> Mastastealth, I wouldn't count on it.
<jrib> Alonda: do the release notes mention your card?
<Maizcul> weird, sometimes i touch my mousepad and the desktop switches to the right one when im on the leftg
<punkrockguy318> jrib: it's actually not mine, it's a friend of mine that i'm trying to fix (finals are this week)
<Maizcul> left^
<jrib> Maizcul: side scroll will do that
<punkrockguy318> jrib: i'm not sure how to tell without booting into the OS (which is borked and loads to a blue screen and hangs)
<p1und3r> hagus: ya wierd im tryin to research it
<jrib> punkrockguy318: ok, but what version?  Is it one of the newest ones?
<Alonda> jrib: it's an old card, so idk.. i'll check the release notes though
<jrib> !notes > Alonda
<ubottu> Alonda, please see my private message
<punkrockguy318> jrib: yeah it's a new laptop (two months old?)
<p1und3r> hagus: some guy has the problem, he went to the printers homepage and downloaded the latest drivers and it fixed it apparently.. but that don't sound right to me
<hagus> My printer is on a network 192.168.0.7 is its location.
<idnzor> hi, does anyone know the location of the samba configuration file is, the one which lists the shares you have created when using nautilus. it doesnt appear to be in the file /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Alonda> jrib: thanks
<jrib> punkrockguy318: http://www.apple.com/macbook/ like that or is it solid white/black?
<hagus> I went to HP and downloaded their drivers but it made no difference.
<storrgie> anyone have good advice on setting up an ftp, i want to use it to push material up to my webserver
<Dr_willis> idnzor,  the ones ive seen get added to the end of that file.. but i rarely use the 'share this directory' feature.. I normally set up Home shares
<punkrockguy318> jrib: it's not the new thin one it's sold white
<guntbert> tasos_:  have you seen http://documentation.openoffice.org/manuals/oooauthors2/0111GS-GettingStartedWithMath.pdf ?
<Flannel> storrgie: use sftp instead (install openssh-server and you're done)
<chrisj> Mastastealth, if there's any way to do it, you might find it with the pacmd command line tool.
<jrib> punkrockguy318: then the cd will definitely work.  Try burning at 2x and see if you still have the issue
<storrgie> Flannel: really?
<hagus> I have an L7680
<Flannel> storrgie: Yep.  And you won
<Flannel> storrgie: won't be sending all your data and stuff (password) over plaintext, etc.
<Mastastealth> chrisj: thanks, I'll look around in that
<idnzor> dr_willis: thanks, when i grep the file it doesnt return anything so i assume they are not listed in there
<Dr_willis> idnzor,  Hmm - you are right. its not in there..  May be some 'include' type file the config adds in.
<punkrockguy318> jrib: alright its working for some reason now, thanks for your help.  just out of curiousity, do you know anything about dianosing macs?  i'm not sure if there's something that can be done to this besides backing up and reloading mac osx.  do you have a couple minutes and want to PM?
<chrisj> Somebody have a working selinux install in intrepid?
<idnzor> Dr_willis hmmm, i will look through and see if there is anything about it in the config file
<Dr_willis> idnzor,  i dont see anything.. not srue where its comming from - [perhaps the samba logs will say
<Alonda> jrib: the release notes say: will be transitioned on upgrade to the free nv driver instead. but no nv driver has been installed, and i've alreasy run an update?
<jrib> punkrockguy318: better to try ##mac or #macosx, I really don't use os x much
<punkrockguy318> jrib: thank you, are those freenode channels?
<jrib> Alonda: how do you know no nv driver has been installed?
<jrib> punkrockguy318: yep
<CorpseFeeder> help!! I can't view this page in firefox - http://www.quakeroats.com.au/ - it keep asking me if I want to save an *.shtml file. How do I fix this?
<Dr_willis> idnzor,  right now im fightng trying to get to a windows share.. :)
<idnzor> Dr_willis: yh its a bit strange really
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: do you run that server?
<punkrockguy318> jrib: thanks for being so helpful, i'm a mac noob =o
<Alonda> jrib: i don't it's just i can't use and effects..
<Alonda> any*
<Maizcul> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<p1und3r> hagus:  can you "sudo gedit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf"?
<jrib> Alonda: right, you probably can't use them with the free driver I guess (though I'm not sure)
<p1und3r> hagus: erm "gksudo gedit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf" rather
<chrisj> Alonda, I think there is a new version of the proprietary nvidia-glx driver by now and this has been "fixed". The nv driver is always installed by default - you should be able to find it in the package manager to check.
<Alonda> chrisj: thanks, i'll check that out
<hagus> Done that, p1und3r :)
<hagus> What now?
<lp47> :P
<guest3455> rww: I mounted the image and copied some files to the windows part, but I can't delete them in the mounted image of wubi/ubuntu. Delete is not clickable, it#s gray. How can i delete it?
<hagus> Do I pastebin it?
<lp47> qmm?
<qcjn> hi' can it be that ssh got's a time connection, cause my rsync stopped
<think_linux> Hello guys, I cant access my synaptic maager anymore...this is what tney tell me: "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<think_linux> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages
<think_linux> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<think_linux> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<think_linux> "
<FloodBot1> think_linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qcjn> connection timed out
<Maizcul> Okay serious WTF!! "Could not open location 'file:///home/ryan' no application is registered as handling this file" I can't open folder?!
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: no
<chrisj> guest3455, it could be that you do not have sufficient rights to delete the files. Check right click -> properties who the file belongs to.
<p1und3r> hagus: under <location /> with deny allow etc do you see that?
<cstk421> good evening everyone
<franky_> good evening
<Maizcul> someone help me?
<jrib> Maizcul: right click on a folder in nautilus -> properties -> open with -> select "Open Folder"
<sinan> how can i create a virtual serial port over a bluetooth connection?
<cstk421> seeking help with intellinuxdrivers...... seems to be only place for my 965 driver and i am unable to use them
<p1und3r> hagus: first line under location shud be "Order Deny Allow"
<Maizcul> how did i even do that?
<chfwiggum> tasos: but u know u get pi by typing %pi in OOo Math? thats not that slow
<jrib> Maizcul: it's a bug
<Maizcul> nautilus isn't installed ...
<p1und3r> hagus: then "Deny From All" after it
<Maizcul> apt-get time
<jrib> Maizcul: erm, how *did* you do that?
<Maizcul> I don't know ...
<guest3455> chrisk owner 1000  read and write, but i don't know who 100o is. my login there was andy
<Maizcul> I was using synaptic(sp?) to uninstall bluetooth rubbish because my laptop doesn't support it
<Maizcul> unless i hit something for naut by mistake
<guest3455> chrisj owner 1000  read and write, but i don't know who 100o is. my login there was andy
<Maizcul> i haven't rebooted since
<A-t> hey guys i got one more question becuase i don't really understand permission and i don't want to mess with it and to mess up my system can i just run application with sudo command and disconnect from internet will i be safe then?
<think_linux> hello guys, can anyone tke a look at my prob please,? http://paste.ubuntu.com/82145/
<guest3455> chrisj or is it because it#s a mounted image of another isntallation? that from the live cd I never have the legitimation to do so?
<Maizcul> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chrisj> guerby, 1000 is usually the id of the first user you create on an ubuntu install - it would usually display the name, so i take it you have deleted the user?
<brack10> Trying to install 8.10, the installer stops responding before showing the partition utility. and I get this:
<brack10> ubuntu ubiquity: debconf: DbDriver "targetdb": could not open /target/var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<brack10> any help?
<chrisj> guest3455, yes that will probably be it. How exactly did you mount the image?
<hagus> # Restrict access to the server...
<hagus> <Location />
<hagus>   Order allow,deny
<Maizcul> installing nautilus takes a while...
<hagus> </Location>
<FloodBot1> hagus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hagus> oops sorry
 * hagus apologises
<punkrockguy318> How can I access my documents and items on the desktop on a mac running the live cd?
<guest3455> chrisj: deltah@gnewsense:/media/disk/ubuntu/disks$ sudo mount -o loop root.disk /home/deltah/wubi
<hagus> murchadh sounds like a Gaelic speaker
<cstk421> installed GoS3 and have a dell studio 15 with a intel 965 graphics card but cant install/compile/make the driver. Intel linux drivers.org claims to have the driver i need but i dont know how to use them.... please advise
<think_linux> cant use synaptic anymore.....any help?
<Maizcul> is it installed~?
<Fang> et
<Maizcul> Ok folders fixed now, ty :)
<usser> cstk421, intel driver is opensource i'd imagine GoS3(whatever it is) if its pretty recent has the driver in the distribution
<p1und3r> hagus: do you see anywhere with an IP address range? cause sometimes they're not the right range
<jrib> think_linux: you need to provide more details
<chrisj> guest3455, try removing the files as root - that should work - or create a new user with user id=1000
<Maizcul> sometimes when i touch my mousepad the desktop flips to the righthand one, any ideas why? kinda nnoying when I don't want to swap :P
<p1und3r> hagus: like a 10.10.0.* type line
<hagus> http://pastebin.com/d4111d257 is the full file  p1und3r :)
<jrib> Maizcul: did you see what I told you before?  It's horizontal scroll probably
<p1und3r> hagus: groovey..
<guest3455> chrisj I thought, using sudo, I am root
<think_linux> jrib : http://paste.ubuntu.com/82145/
<embrik>  Where does the deb-file end when using the -d option in apt-get install?
<jrib> think_linux: the channel, not me
<chrisj> guest3455, yes for the particular command you run. Your other applications (like the file manager "nautilus") still run normal. You need to specifically start applications as root if you want to use them with root's rights.
<felix> Hello, i ve just installed ubuntu and made a LVM in a crypto container which has /home /var /tmp and swap in it. Now when booting the initramfs doesnt open the crypto container. i tried to create a script in /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top but that doesnt seem to be executed. what i need is a simple cryptsetup luksOpen and vgscan command. any ideas?
<jrib> embrik: if not /var/cache/apt/archives/ then probably current working directory
<think_linux> hello guys, i have with synaptic... can anyone tke a look at my prob please,? http://paste.ubuntu.com/82145/
<Amer30> can some rad this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/82147/
<sharperguy> anyone else noticed that the dictionary will give "doesn't" as a misspelling and you can't add it because it doesn't accept the " 't " properly?
<Jemradary> I have a Radeon that came with my dell. screen keeps frezzing and I have to reboot
<Jemradary> The screen is black with white box in the center
<mattycoze> can anyone tell me why javascript pages take ages to respond on Ubuntu?
<Oli``> I need to stress-test a page on our server. Anybody know an app I can install on the server to bombard a given URL with various requests .. or something that spiders around the site until I stop it..
<cstk421> anyone know of a GoS3 Support chat? Room?
<felix> Oli``: while True; wget $site; done
<Alonda> chrisj: I installed nvidia-glx and some other packages, should i be all set now?
<felix> Oli``: forgot the do
<Oli``> felix: interesting... that'll only get one page, though wont it? And won't it save the output?
<chrisj> Alonda, which version of Ubuntu are you running? Hardy (8.04)? Intrepid (8.10)?
<Jemradary> Cant get my PCIexpress ati graphic card to work with Ubunto
<chrisj> Alonda, and which nvidia card have you got?
<felix> Oli``: you can use the -r recursive option, yes it will save the output
<Alonda> Intrepid (8.10), nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<Alonda> chrisj: it's quite an old card
<Oli``> felix: where does the do go?
<chrisj> Alonda, usually Ubuntu's driver manager tool should know which driver to install - did you try  that? System -> Administration -> Drivers (or similar name - I run a localized version)
<cstk421> how do i install a driver in Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> cstk421: what driver ?
<cstk421> intel 965
<cstk421> from intellinuxdrivers
<ikonia> cstk421: most "drives" are in the kernel as a kernal model
<ikonia> cstk421: the video card ?
<felix> Oli``: while True; do wget -r $URL; done
<Maizcul> hardware drivers
<ikonia> Maizcul: no, what won't pickup the intel driver
<cstk421> yes the intel 965 video card driver
<Oli``> felix: (despite using Ubuntu full-time for over a year, I'm still a complete spack in terminals) thanks!
<elad`> Various program make use of the PC speaker, which annoys me to no end. How do I disable it without yanking out the cable, as I still want the speaker when I'm running Windows?
<chrisj> cstk421, are you running a recent version of Ubuntu?
<cstk421> Gos3
<ikonia> cstk421: you shouldn't need a module for that, the xorg intel driver should support it
<Alonda> chrisj: System -> Hardware Drivers doesn't show any drivers :(
<Maizcul> ikonia: me fail engrish?
<ikonia> Maizcul: pardon ?
<cstk421> does but only 800X600
<ikonia> cstk421: there is a geos support channel
<cstk421> where
<cstk421> please direct me
<ikonia> !geos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geos
<DrHalan> hey does anybody know if i can bind to port 40 justl ike that? i wanna write a small webserver
<cstk421> thank you
<ikonia> ugh, hang on, I'm sure I saw it on the wiki
<ikonia> DrHalan: you can bind to what ever you want
<chrisj> Alonda, hm that's weird. I think this package is the right one for you: nvidia-glx-71
<chrisj> Alonda, but if it isn't Ubuntu might not be able to start the graphical interface - do you know how to use a command line?
<Alonda> chrisj: thanks, i'll try that one :)
<ikonia> cstk421: do you mean jeos?
<ikonia> just to be clear
<Alonda> chrisj: yes, not sure about starting/stopping the graphical interface
<hagus> Could it be, p1und3r, that I have a webserver set up on /var/www ?
<hagus> However, I would expect that to be the default for ubuntu.
<Aiu> Dark room theme for 8.04 ?
<cstk421> ikonia i mean GoS 3 after rocket 2.0 cloud
<elad`> Various program make use of the PC speaker, which annoys me to no end. How do I disable it without yanking out the cable, as I still want the speaker when I'm running Windows?
<guest3455> chrisj thank you.  Imanaged to delete the file in command line interface with sudo. because i couldn't get the nautilus or whatever it's name is to start in root mode. In windows you can doing righ click choose to run every program as root, just like sudo but in the GUI. Would be a nice feature for ubuntu for folks like me who are too dumb for command line
<chrisj> Alonda, if you use ubuntu (not kubuntu) you can restart the interface using `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart`
<cstk421> and the room does not exist you mentioned
<afancy> Hi, i have install the virtualbox in Ubuntu, in the virtualbox, what is the Host key?
<ikonia> cstk421: gos is nothing to do with ubuntu
<methodmarvel> right control I think afancy
<chrisj> guest3455, you might want to suggest this feature on Ubuntu's brainstorm web site: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<cstk421> it is built on ubuntu ..... how does it have nothing to do with ubuntu?
<ikonia> cstk421: because it is not an ubuntu release/product
<enquest> When you write a template Node are all template tags availble in the "def render" ??? and how can I access them?
<ikonia> cstk421: therefore nothing to do with ubuntu
<Slart> elad`: have you tried the setting in system, preferences, sound.. something like system alert
<chrisj> Alonda, if the graphical interface stops working, remove the driver package from the console.
<cstk421> there is no support channel for it so i am looking for a method of installing a driver in Ubuntu and that will fix my problem
<methodmarvel> what driver?
<ikonia> cstk421: contact the gos support people
<ikonia> cstk421: please don't ask the ubuntu community to support gos
<cstk421> thanks
<methodmarvel> gosh - distros are like religion
<ikonia> methodmarvel not at all
<franky_> what kind of games do you guys play on ubuntu to entertain yourselves?
<elad`> Slart, perfect. Thanks!
<rafting> whenyou format your harddrive is the info gone forever forever or can you somehow retrieve it?
<ikonia> rafting not really
<rafting> not really what?
<ikonia> not really recoverable
<methodmarvel> depends on what format it was, doesn't it?
<methodmarvel> ext3 is really really hard to recover from - but ntfs is easier
<starenka> hi. anybody know when python3 will be packaged for hardy?
<rafting> but why is it recoverable? isnt there a way to slate everything out? its not like it by default would stay ther eright?
<doglino> how long does the complete memory test(approximately), I have 512 MB? (sorry about engilsh)
<kitche> ext3 is not hard to recover files from
<Slart> rafting: a quick format can be undone by simple downloadable tools anyone can use.. if you do it properly it gets harder.. but there are still ways.. but now they cost money.. a lot of money
<ardchoille> starenka: I doubt it ever will
<Slart> doglino: if it's the memory test I'm thinking of it doesn't stop.. it just repeats
<starenka> why? LTS for gods sake, no?
<ikonia> starenka: for long term support
<niriven> Hi. My 3d rendering is slow. I normally make my own xorg.config in other distrobutions. I enabled the nvidia driver, and im getting 800fps in glxgears instead of the 12,000 i normally get. What is wrong?
<ardchoille> starenka: after release, we usually only see bug fixes and security updates
<doglino> Slart it's memtest
<Slart> rafting: think of it as painting a house.. you can paint it again.. but there will still be ways of finding out the old color.. right?
<Slart> doglino: then it doesn't stop
<methodmarvel> like it slart - made sense even to me
<starenka> ardchoille: don't getting this. talking about python?
<doglino> yes it's seems
<Slart> rafting: same thing with hard drives.. you can use wipe to write random stuff several times.. it takes a lot of time though
<ardchoille> starenka: right, we don't usually see new version of apps after release, just bug fixes and security updates
<niriven> Is there a way to check what driver xorg is using?
<starenka> ardchoille: oh. so i will have to compile and update myself..  :(
<ardchoille> starenka: yes, or upgrade to the next LTS and see if it has 3.0
<starenka> ardchoille: hahaha
<starenka> ardchoille: kde4? no thanx :)
<ardchoille> starenka: kde4 is in kubuntu, not ubuntu
<frog_> well, how can i see what was loaded into ram by a process with id x in the last few secons?
<starenka> whatever... the python thing doesnt metter if i ask here (usually more ppl) or in #lubuntu
<starenka> does it? ;)
<kindofabuzz> is there any chat client for linux that allows to view yahoo user cams?
<rafting> <Slart: I see but why can't you properly erase everything? I mean it is just electronis not paint...
<AlfredHitchcock> z
<incidence> I'm using Nvidia's twinview. When I run, example stepmania, it thinks that my resolution is 3120x1050. Any idea how to make that to "1024x768". It thinks that it's the only resolution that is available.
<hagus> hm, I wonder if my problem could be related to wired v wireless connection?
<dgar1> niriven: try: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<hagus> Would wired versus wireless make a difference to CUPS?
<Slart> rafting: it's not electronics.. it's magnetics =)
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, amsn ? pidgin ? not sure pidgin supports webcam tho,  what do you usualy use in win to do this ?
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, no pidgin does not have cam support
<Pelo> hagus, try asking in #cups
<niriven> dgar1, Ah nice, thanks. Also, if you know, im running nvidiai drivers in a new distrobution but im gettng really slow performance. Any idea as to why?
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, and i don't use windows
<Slart> rafting: you have a platter you can change some magnetic property on.. if it's magnetized in one way you call it 1, another way it's a 0.. but you can magnetize most of it.. but there will still be old traces left..
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, I stand correted then , try with amsn maybe , of see if you can find one with webcam support in the add remove applet
<hagus> Pelo: That channel is pretty much dead atm :)
<egc> is there a shoutcast plugin for rhythmbox?
<Pelo> hagus, not all channels are as busy as this one , ( this one is pretty much the exception),  you need to be patient
<egc> i cant seem to find one
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, add/remove applet, i'd rather use symnaptic. =)
<Slart> rafting: but this doesn't make it recoverable by just using "Undelete 2000 turbo plus"... you have to send it to a lab.. and they will have to reconstruct the data.. bit by bit..
<Pelo> hagus, you might want to research it on linuxprinting.org also
<Slart> rafting: so it's really really really expensive..
<hagus> ty Pelo :)
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, add/remove only shows applications,  makes it quicker to look for apps
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, isn't amsn just msn?
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, pretty much
<NihilisT^> Hi :)
<Commie_Cary> amsn needs to add supoort for aim and yahoo
<ardchoille> then they would have to change the name to aimsnhoo
<Slart> rafting: if you just want to make sure your old files aren't recoverable you can use wipe.. it writes random stuff where the file were.. then you end up having to send the drive to that expensive lab if you want the files back.. and I doubt anything you can put on a hard drive is worth that kind of money
<hagus> I asked a question in that other channel over an hour ago, Pelo - but nobody has spoken there since - but maybe tomorrow it migh be more active :)
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, so i guess the answerto my original question  is "no there is not a linux client that supporsts yahoo cams"
<eNons3nse> could you guys help me.  i can't get any sound out of audacity
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, seems that weay
<eNons3nse> the level meters are reading that the file is playing, but nothing is coming out of my speakers
<askand>  is there a way I can have my screenlets not minimize when using the showdesktopbutton?
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, checkout kopete,  a kde app, it does not metion cams specificaly in the description but it seems to have quite a few plugins
<Ramblurr> how can i install this source package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/intrepid/simdmath
<ardchoille> Ramblurr: are you on intrepid?
<Ramblurr> ardchoille: yes
<Llanowyn> Hello everybody, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to reinitialize my trackpad for my ubuntu laptop?  I have a problem where it gets overly sensitive and starts moving on its own.  When I first boot up my laptop, the trackpad works ok for a few minutes, then goes crazy gradually with normal use.  Any ideas on how I can fix this?
<Slart> askand: have you tried changing the settings for them.. something like "Treat as widget" ?
<jrib> Ramblurr: "install source package"?  What do you mean by that?
<Ramblurr> jrib: heh i guess that doesn't make sense. i need a version of simdmath, and there isn't a binary available
<ardchoille> Hmm.. apt-cache search simdmath returns nothing
<jrib> !info libsimdmath1 | Ramblurr
<ubottu> Package libsimdmath1 does not exist in intrepid
<Ramblurr> jrib: but i don't like to compile & install source packages into my filesystem, files get lost
<jrib> what a liar ubottu is
<Ramblurr> also here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/simdmath/1.0.2-2ubuntu1
<ardchoille> jrib: apt-cache search doesn't return it either
<jrib> ardchoille: hrmm, did that package fail to build or something?
<ardchoille> not sure
<askand> Slart: yes but it wont help : /
<ardchoille> there's no binary but the source is there
<Llanowyn> ping
<Slart> Llanowyn: pong
<Llanowyn> Slart: thank you
<jrib> Ramblurr: ah, because this is only for ppc right?
<Slart> askand: hmm.. perhaps you can use the compiz version.. I think it has a macro to show the desktop somewhere in the settings manager
<Ramblurr> jrib: oh.. you're right
<ardchoille> jrib: Source Package: simdmath (1.0.2-2ubuntu1) [universe]
<kaptengu> is it possible to limit a users access in openssh to only be able to forward ports and not execute remote commands or access terminal?
<jrib> ardchoille: binaries seem to be ppc
<ardchoille> jrib: ah, ok
<dnyy> I tried installing adobe air on xubuntu, and it worked, but it didn't place the air shortcuts in the menu.  And when I go to open an .air file, there's no option for installing with air.  Is there a guide anywhere to acomplish this?
<Llanowyn> Hello everybody, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to reinitialize my trackpad for my ubuntu laptop?  I have a problem where it gets overly sensitive and starts moving on its own.  When I first boot up my laptop, the trackpad works ok for a few minutes, then goes crazy gradually with normal use.  Any ideas on how I can fix this?
<Bart_> Hi, someone here using an eeepc?
<xat_> Bart_: you might be able to get eeepc specific support at #eeepc
<sebastian> n
<Bart_> xat_, it's about ubuntu too :)
<ope_> hey guys
<ope_> anyone know if its possible to play a audio file at the login screen everytime you type a letter?
<hml> any idea how I can make "M-x" in "emacs -nw" when my ~/.Xresources has: URxvt*meta8:  true ? (basically it says don't sent alt sequences, use the 8th bit)
<Stargazer> Is there an applet i could use to detect if caps lock is on or not ? my laptop doesn't have a light for caps lock.
<pipcookie> Stargazer: gnome?
<balrog_> how do i get cairo-dock to unhide
<jemradary> Hello, new user. How do I setup Vinagre on local computers?
<Stargazer> Pipcookie, yeah.
<Brack10> I'm updating my new ubuntu installation and it's going painfully slow.  About 20kB/s.  Anyone else experiencing the same slowness?
<Brack10> oh now I'm down to 485 B/s
<jemradary> I cant see see any other computers on my network in RDV
<Brack10> everything else seems to be downloading fine
<Slart> Brack10: change mirror?
<jemradary> I even search for the computer name and nothing
<musikgoat|main> Brack10: yes, change to a local mirror
<Maizcul> Brack10: turn off the pr0n
<Brack10> no pr0n nao
<Brack10> I told you it's a new install
<pipcookie> stargazer, ubuntu has a "lock-keys-applet" for gnome that I've just installed (just now!) and tried. It's pretty cool.
<Stargazer> Pipcookie, is that the name of the package ?
<jemradary> any ideas? I cant find any answer in support for vinagre
<balrog_> i just told cairo-dock to hide itself and now i dont know how to get it back.  moving my mouse around on the bottom of the screen doesnt do anything...help?
<pipcookie> stargazer, yes.
<Brack10> oh when I was installing, I chose Vancouver to get west coast time, but I just noticed it changed my update server to the canadian server.  Is there any other localization settings I need to change?
<Stargazer> Ty, pipcookie.
<pipcookie> I'm not used to being "pipcookie"... I'm Sauvin on my daughter's computer.
<jemradary> any Vinagre users here?
<onx> hi everyone. i'm having trouble with hulu freezing both FF and epiphany, so i guess the flash plugin is at fault. anyone else experiencing this?
<Jack_Sparrow> pipcookie   /nick Sauvin
<pipcookie> Jack_Sparrow, I know that :D
<Maizcul> 215mb ram used, i've only got conky and pidgin running :/
<pipcookie> Jack_Sparrow, if you'll look, Sauvin is also here.
<RogerBacon> .
<jemradary> quit
<Maizcul> any ideas why my ram usage is so high?
<ark1> hey does anybody know of a thing like Windows DVD Maker for Ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> something is using it?
<Slart> ark1: try "devede"
<Maizcul> kindofabuzz: well no shit sherlock. I mean any ideas why its high considering all i've got open is conky and pidgin
<Slart> !info devede | ark1
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.11-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1462 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<musikgoat|main> Maizcul: if it makes you feel any better, pidgin is using 200MB of my memory
<Slart> Maizcul: are you sure it's not buffers and cache?
<ark1> Thank you u ubottu
<c_programmer> c function to lock a directory ??? anyone ???
<kindofabuzz> Maizcul, well you act like we're sychic and can see what's running on your system. look at your processes and see for yourself
<kindofabuzz> psychic*
<stdin> c_programmer: ask in ##c
<mrwes> heh
<Slart> Maizcul: memory policy in linux is different from windows.. unused memory is wasted memory here
<c_programmer> thanks stdin
<Maizcul> Jack why do you hate me so?
<Jack_Sparrow> Maizcul Please read the code of conduct.. thanks
<payload1> hi. when you purge firefox-3.0 and install galeon   desktop/gnome/url-handler/* contains still firefox
<Maizcul> rules were made to be broken xD
<c_programmer> stdin: It is asking me to regiser, I m not a irc pro, how do i register?
<anon> how often do programs in Ubuntu repositories get updated?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, Maizcul you wn't last long here
<LjL> !latest | anon
<ubottu> anon: Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<stdin> !register | c_programmer, follow this
<ubottu> c_programmer, follow this: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<mrwes>  /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<mrwes>  er...type /msg nickserv help
<c_programmer> tried couple of things, didnt work, will read the link sent by stdin
<ark1> one more question can I use avi in DeVeDe
<anon> LjL , ok so the general response asside
<anon> is there any reason the VLC is still 0.9.4 in the repository?
<ark1> and play the burnt devede in a standalone dvd player
<anon> updates contain security fixes
<jedi06> how do you update to newest release?
<Aiu> Dark room theme for 8.04 ? Anyway to get it?
<jedi06> sudo apt-get update
<Aiu> jedi06, to 8.10 ?
<jedi06> yes
<Aiu> dist-upgrade I believe
<stdin> c_programmer: basically you do "/msg NickServ register <password> <email-address>", then check your email for instructions
<temppy> !upgrade | jedi06 Aiu
<ubottu> jedi06 Aiu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<slayton_> jedi06, are you talking about updating packages for a current release or upgrading to the next release
<anon> Topic for #videolan is: Welcome, VLC 0.9.8a is out!
<LjL> anon: security fixes may have been implemented independently by the packagers without actually bumping the version.
<Aiu> temppy, I know, jedi was asking :)
<anon> been at least four release updates since 0.9.4
<Aiu> Anyway, how do I get the dark room theme for ubuntu 8.04
<LjL> anon: also, VLC is in universe, so there's no guarantee of updates at all.
<Aiu> !theme | Aiu
<ubottu> Aiu, please see my private message
<temppy> Aiu: yes, but dist-upgrade isn't correct.  Its better to follow those directions
<GodfatherofEire1> Anybody know when DRI2 might be released?
<anon> five if you also count 0.9.8a
<LjL> (multiverse, even)
<c_programmer> stdin: i did that and I see a reply from >nickserv< with the remaining of the msg
<stdin> c_programmer: look in the server tab
<c_programmer> You cannot use your nickname as a password.
<c_programmer>  -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<c_programmer> thats the msg I get back
<MiloStrife> anyone anygood with windows os?
<LjL> anon: and anyway, i don't see any security fixes mentioned in the changelogs...?
<payload1> hmm
<stdin> c_programmer: make sure you didn't put your nick as the password
<LjL> MiloStrife: you're certainly in the wrong channel.
<stdin> MiloStrife: try ##windows
<MiloStrife> stdin, they've not helped at all lol
<payload1> i purged firefox and evolution... but they are still in   /desktop/gnome/ur-handlers/*
<payload1> on removing them
<stdin> MiloStrife: well this channel is for Ubuntu support
<c_programmer> aah ok looks like that was it, I guess I am not registered, Do I need to verify it thru email ?
<payload1> the scripts should delete this entries
<exodus> MiloStrife> no windoze support in here :)
<GodfatherofEire1> So no one has any idea as to when DRI2 might get to ATi Cards?
<stdin> c_programmer: yeah, the email will tell you what to do next
<MiloStrife> well on the off chance could anyone tell me how to add upperfilters and lower filters in the registry?
<anon> LjL, front page of videolan.org
<ark1> Hey How do I make my menus transparent
<stdin> MiloStrife: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic then
<payload1> is there a bugfixing channel?
<anon> or you could check older security advisories
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > MiloStrife
<ubottu> MiloStrife, please see my private message
<exodus> MiloStrife> unless you have an Ubuntu related questions I suggest you leave please :)
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<anon> here's one for 0.9.8
<anon> http://www.videolan.org/security/sa0811.html
<verizon`>  does any1 know how to change the color of the blue quotation when i reply with thunderbird?
<bobbyd> hi
<LjL> anon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/305100 it has been fixed in unstable so you may (not necessarily) expect an update to be released for intrepid too
<bobbyd> I'm using Ubuntu Intrepid, I want to get a 640x480 mode on my widescreen laptop in order to play an old game. I've added lines to my xorg.conf, but it seems the nvidia driver is ignoring them. Can anyone offer any suggestions?
<Jemradary> Can anybody help a first time user of RDV
<bobbyd> The card is an Nvidia 7300go
<Jemradary> I cant find any hosts in my RDV.
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbyd Old Linux game or Windows game?
<Jemradary> I want to view another computer on the same network
<bobbyd> Jack_Sparrow: windows, GTA Vice city under Wine. It appears to install and run fine, but tells me it can't find a 640x480 mode
<diego``> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbyd /j #winehq
<thebinz> hey diego``
<dan_> ?
<brian42192> hey
<brian42192> does anyone know how to use wireshark? im new with the program
<thebinz> what are you doing on this fine winter night?
<diego``> my user-switch applet dont show the options to shutdown or restart
<bobbyd> Jack_Sparrow: but i think this is an xorg problem, not a wine problem
<knoppix> holas
<diego``> yesterday they was there
<talexb> Hmm .. checking http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386385 but it seems the Novell download for DOCX doesn't exist on the Novell site any more.
<bobbyd> Jack_Sparrow: don't I need to edit xorg.conf to add more modes?
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbyd I had to use command line modifiers to run some old games
<bobbyd> Jack_Sparrow: ok :)
<knoppix> alquien q hable españñl?
<knoppix> español
<slayton_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<talexb> Anyone suggest an alternative? I have a DOCX file that I want to be a DOC file.
<LordPain> Hello.
<Jemradary> How do I get to view another desktop? My Remore Desktop Viewer doesn't seem to see other computers on the same network
<DIL> brian42192: yes but not here #wireshark
<slayton_> talexb, you need to download an extension for open office that will read docx files
<talexb> slayton_ Cool, but from where? The NOvell link is 404.
<bobbyd> talexb: OpenOffice can open DOCx and save DOC
<bobbyd> slayton_: it seemed to work out of the box for me on intrepid
<talexb> bobbyd Oh .. I have 2.4 .. will that do?
<slayton_> bobbyd, docX?
<talexb> Or do I need 3.0?
<slayton_> intrepid's version of OO might support docX
<slayton_> talexb, I had to install a extension for  Hardy to get it to work
<diego``> any idea?
<Slart> slayton_, talexb : intrepids ooo supports docx
<slayton_> talexb, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-openview-docx-files-in-openoffice.html
 * talexb can't remember which ubuntu he has and goes to check.
<Slart> slayton_, talexb : I opened one the other day.. didn't realize it was a docx until someone with an older version of microsoft office complained about it =)
<GodfatherofEire1> Quick question, when DRI2 gets implimented in the x.org will it be updated in the repos or will we have to use another source?
<talexb> Slart Heh. :)
<talexb> slayton_ Awesome .. I'll check it out.
<GodfatherofEire1> When DRI2 gets implemented into x-server or x.org, will they be updated in the repos, or will I have to connect to an alternate software source to get the update?
<khider> Does the root partition of ubuntu need to be bootable?
<LjL> khider: if you mean whether the partition should be marked as bootable in the partition table, no, that's not needed
<Slart> khider: I don't think so.. you can have a separate boot partition if you want to
<asteroid_> hello
<scientes> how do i natively use X over the network
<Slart> scientes: ssh -X can do some neat stuff
<scientes> every tutorial gives ssh tunneling and i want to just go directly over the network
<LjL> scientes: you need to remove a few of the "-notcp" options that are there by default in various files in /etc
<LjL> scientes: but it would be best to use it over SSH
<scientes> if i want security i will use ipsec
<asteroid_> I'm on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X but I do not understand how X works without a configuration file. I need to change my video card driver because it freezes (an old S3). How can I do it ?
<thompa> i installed ubuntu to usb drive using the installer, now I would like to reformat it but cant mount volume cant read superblock?
<LjL> scientes: ok, "grep -R notcp /etc", remove that option from the files it finds it in
<asteroid_> thompa, to format you do not need to mount the usb stick
<LjL> scientes: if you do that, make sure you're firewalled.
<thompa> asteroid_: gparted?
<scientes> ill just use ipv4 as im natted
<asteroid_> thompa, why not
<thompa> asteroid_: i just want to use the flash drive fro storage again
<thompa> asteroid_: i got it thanks
<LjL> scientes: wait sorry, it's "-nolisten tcp", not "-notcp"
<scientes> thx
<Guest45015> downloading ubuntu64b for my parents :)
<LjL> scientes: so grep for nolisten
<scientes> i should index these files :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest45015 32 bit is recommended for newer users
<asteroid_> thompa, formatting is done without mounting partition. Partionning is done without mounting device. An finally, you only need to mount the partition on device to acces it
<scientes> Jack_Sparrow, really?
<r0otzz> oh really
<r0otzz> :S
<Jack_Sparrow> scientes yes, fewer issues with flash etc
<LjL> scientes: yeah, because of things like Flash that have a little trouble running 64bit
<scientes> Jack_Sparrow, 32-bit can do everything 64 can, and all computer support it
<scientes> Jack_Sparrow, flash is in 64-bit now
<r0otzz> hmm
<scientes> Jack_Sparrow, and you can install 32-bit firefox easily from mozilla
<thompa> asteroid_: i know that, i want to use my usb cruzer for storage again after installing live ubuntu
<asteroid_> wow 1370 users :) Is the most peopled #chan on freenode ?
<scientes> asteroid_, yep
<Jack_Sparrow> scientes I know it is.. but there are still issues and unless you have over 4 gig of ram, there is little reason to go 64 bit
<LjL> scientes: and *that's* definitely not recommended...
<r0otzz> let me see
<r0otzz> first i will install it on my vmware
<r0otzz> then in the pc downstairs
<r0otzz> hopefully i doesnt have to much installs stufff
<scientes> LjL, well i dont do it, and it gives its only libs so if you put it in /usrlocal it will be fine
<r0otzz> 28&
<Jack_Sparrow> asteroid_ We have had over 1450 in here last week
<r0otzz> 28% now
<r0otzz> :)
<scientes> LjL, its packaged like a windows program :)
<thompa> asteroid_: so in gparted do i need fat32 after i delete the partiition?
<LjL> scientes: except when a security vulnerability is found in Firefox, then Ubuntu's security updates won't get you a patched version and boom.
<scientes> Jack_Sparrow, i mean you can even install 64bit on windows 32-bit in vmware
<r0otzz> did someone also installed on ps3?
<asteroid_> thompa, is safer for storage to put fat32 yes, and make only one partition on key
<Jack_Sparrow> scientes I really dont care..
<Giraffe> hey, how do i get grouping to work in compiz?
<thompa> asteroid_: thanks
<mattycoze> hey ubuntu users; I'm trying for the second time here; if someone is able to help me with my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002536
<Giraffe> Super+G doesn't actually group anything, it seems...
<asteroid_> thompa, because not all os are able to mount other filesystems than fat
<scientes> I recommend 64-bit for everyone that has the hadware
<Jack_Sparrow> mattycoze Please post a description of the issue and not just a link
<r0otzz> yes i have
<scientes> even if other say otherwise
<r0otzz> :D
<thompa> asteroid_: figured
<Jack_Sparrow> scientes We dont
<r0otzz> how can i display here my hardware?
<asteroid_> scientes, have you got a way ?   >> I'm on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X but I do not understand how X works without a configuration file. I need to change my video card driver because it freezes (an old S3). How can I do it ?
<mattycoze> Jack_Sparrow mmm well; I've got a problem with controlling my master volume from the keyboard-hot key sound controls. I have a HP Pavillion dv6000 and it has been running pretty well till I messed around with something in the sound control section... What seems to be the problem is now instead of controlling the master volume I'm controling some channel called "PCM-2" of the Realtek ALC268...
<mattycoze> ...(OSS Mixer). The channel that I want it to control is the HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) Master volume.
<Twili> Hello
<LjL> r0otzz, we honestly don't want to see your hardware here unless there's a specific reason to know...
<tsrk_> I hibernated my computer, and it doesn't seem to be working, just kinda froze up (black screen) and hasn't been doing anything for a while.  I can still access it's samba shares and it's still connected to irc and everything, is there any way I can remote shut it down?  (I don't have ssh or telnet installed)  I just don't want to improperly shut it down while it's trying to hibernate
<r0otzz> aha
<r0otzz> sorry
<rdancer> skype 2.0.0.72 doesn't recognize my webcam (works ok with xawtv) -- 8.04/amd64
<LjL> tsrk_: have you tried ctrl+alt+backspace immediately followed by ctrl+alt+del?
<chfwiggum> !TeXmacs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TeXmacs
<Jack_Sparrow> mattycoze /j #alsa can help
<StevenX> Hello. Anyone know where I can get help with thunderbird?
<mattycoze> thanks for the reference Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tsrk_> LjL, I've tried each of those individually but not the combination, what's it do?
<talexb> Awesome .. downloaded OdfConverter, then tried OO 2.4 first, and it opened the DOCX file no problems. Thanks!!!
<ganymede> does anyone know the newest version of SFTP that openssh's internal-sftp uses? winSCP reports SFTP-3
<scientes> asteroid_, i do nvidia for dual screen so i really dont know anything else, also ubuntu uses fully autodetection so you will need to do a manual xorg file perhaps
<frog_> is the swffile loaded completly into ram? or is read and only part of it is in ram?
<LjL> tsrk_: well, if X is still running (although not visible), ctrl+alt+del won't restart the computer. on the other hand, ctrl+alt+backspace will only restart X, not the whole computer. so doing both in succession may actually restart it.
<LjL> tsrk_: otherwise, if that fails, do this: keep AltGr+SysRq pressed, and then hit, slowly, the letters: R E I S U B
<payload1> the same as   about:config  for firefox   can be found for thunderbird by editing    prefs.js in your profile-folder
<tsrk_> LjL, what's altgr, sysrq, and what's R E I S U B?
<rww> !sysrq | tsrk_
<ubottu> tsrk_: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<LjL> tsrk_: they're keys on your keyboard.
<mattycoze> jack_Sparrow... nah they said it was an ubuntu/gnome issue
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<asteroid_> scientes, this is the matter : autodectection load a driver, but this driver freeze my X after few seconds. I'm looking for changing it.
<payload1> hi. i noticed that when purging firefox-3.0 you can still see firefox in gconf /desktop/gnome/url-handler/*
<payload1> same for evolution
<payload1>  installing lynx, galeon and thunderbird didnt replaced that
<payload1> am i right at filing bug reports for each of      firefox-3.0, evolution, lynx, galeon and thunderbird    or could i file a report which says that this is maybe a general problem and should be checked for each and every package which should or have to modify   url-handlers  ??
<scientes> asteroid_, if you know what driver to put in its place you can blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<SpAc> From what I understand I need to have an MTA in order to be able to send mail via php.
<khider> What's the disk-checking utility for Linux. How do I invoke it?
<molgrum> hi i experience stuttering/crackling sound ever since i upgraded to ubuntu 8.10, i think it may be related to pulseaudio? please help :)
<rww> !fsck | khider
<ubottu> khider: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<khider> rww: I don't want the filesystem checker. I want to scan the hard drive for corrupted sectors.
<nacho_> hello
<LjL> payload1: then go to your Preferences, Preferred Applications (or what's it called), and change it
<exodus> where can I find a list of factoids used in #ubuntu
<scientes> LjL, the grep on /etc stalled even though im root
<rww> !list | exodus
<ubottu> exodus: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_cb> /boot/grub/menu.lst has 3 generic and 3 recovery mode options. Imagine I can par it down to 1 of each but don't know which  to delete.
<_cb> Difference seems to be vmlinuz-2.6.24-22 and /initrd.img-2.6.24-22 I have a 2.6.24-22, 2.6.24-21 and 2.6.24-19
<SpAc> I don't want to set up a mail server, just enable PHP to send emails. Is postfix overkill for such a solution?
<scientes> LjL, or its just taking really long
<mattycoze> Jack_Sparrow mmm ALSA is fine...
<LjL> khider: badblocks
<Twili> Hi
<exodus> rww> cool, thanks
<payload1> but it should happen automatically, LjL    that should be written in the remove/install scripts of the packages
<Twili> Is there an Ultra-mobile PC USB image for Xubuntu (8.10)
<Twili> ?
<LjL> payload1: then file a bug
<erUSUL> SpAc: use something like esmtp or ssmtp...
<bitmonk> SpAc: not necessarily, but exim seems to do fine.  postfix is relatively simple, in addition to being very capable.
<payload1> that was my question: as a general bug or as many bugs for different packages? or both? or what?
<Twili> They have a Ultra-mobile PC USB image for Ubuntu 8.10, is there one for Xubuntu?
<Aiu> Where can I find the Ubuntu darkroom theme
<SpAc> bitmonk: the only reason I'm leaning toward postfix is because I've used and configured it before
<Twili> darkroom?
<bitmonk> SpAc: definitely not overkill.
<Aiu> Twili, yup
<SpAc> erUSUL: are these just more light weight alternatives?
<asteroid_> scientes, sexy solution to blacklist `openchrome` ... but which one will be used ? and is modprobe.d/blacklist is used by X ?
<payload1> Twili: download the Xubuntu CD iso file and "Create a USB startup disk"(in the panel-menu)
<SpAc> bitmonk: I guess it would leave more flexibility for the future as well should I decide to start accepting incoming mail or something
<harisund> I have a question not really Ubuntu related. I want to checkout a CVS module from Sourceforge, sbc.cvs.sourceforge.net ... Could someone give me a quick way to do it? I have the CVS client, I am not able to checkout and want to know if anyone else is able to :)
<erUSUL> SpAc: sure and easy to set up... but i dunno if will match the requirements you have
<scientes> modprobe,d/blacklist will make those drivers never loaded unless explicetly called by you
<teear> Is it possible to set 4:3 as the default aspect ratio in VLC?
<SpAc> erUSUL: the only requirement is for PHP to send emails from a contact form on a website
<scientes> asteroid_, modprobe,d/blacklist will make those drivers never loaded unless explicetly called by you --sry for sayin it twice
<Sweetandy> I'm making an 8.10 startup USB drive. Now if only I had a computer to try it on.
<Twili> Where is the Ultra-mobile PC USB image for Xubuntu?
<payload1> Twili: to make a bootable usb drive from a cd iso you can allways use   usb-creator    in ubuntu
<Twili> But would that install it on the system
<Twili> I just want a live distro
<r0otzz> yes ubuntu64b downloaded
<r0otzz> lets install
<Sweetandy> Where is the partition editor in Ubuntu 8.10?
<rww> !gparted | Sweetandy
<ubottu> Sweetandy: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Twili> You have to download GParted
<anon> gparted
<solexious> Im trying to use rsync on a folder "local folder" but are having problems with it having a space, is there a way i can say there is a space with out typing one like /n is for line breaks?
<Flannel> Twili: The USB creator thing creates a USB system, doesn't install it
<anon> download from repository
<payload1> hmm... well i dont know if   usb-creator   preserves the live-cd mode
<Sweetandy> Ah, that answers my question. I just wanted to know if it was included or not.
<Sweetandy> Awesome, thanks.
<Kura> i have a question, it may be stupid, but what size is the iso for the graphical desktop disc suposed to be? the mit one comes in at 698MB but the one from uni of utah comes in at a lil over 700MB
<Twili> No I mean when you run the USB drive on a computer, would the USB drive install Ubuntu/Xubuntu on that system?  I just want a live distro that can run off of the USB Drive but one that will save changes to the
<bobbyd> solexious: put it in quotes
<Twili> USB drive
<solexious> bobbyd, sadly doesnt work
<chfwiggum> solexious: use \ \
<solexious> chfwiggum, thank you
<LjL> payload1: but in practice, does any browser start up now when you click on a URL with firefox removed? because if one starts up, then i wouldn't call it a bug...
<anon> LjL, pm?
<payload1> no LjL ... because  url-handler/http   is set to   firefox %s   even firefox isnt installed, no browser will start... sometimes there will be a error message, sometimes nothing
<payload1> no one would know to start lynx, when it isnt written in  url-handler/http
<yanko> hey
<payload1> but knowing that both,   firefox and  lynx provide www-browser they should configure url-handler/http to the right value, when one or the other is removed
<yanko> need some help please?
<yanko> i am new to ubuntu
<LjL> payload1: ok then it's a bug for sure, but i'm not sure where to file it either. you should make sure in any case that it only happens with firefox - i.e. maybe other browsers do have a postrm script (although it's a GNOME specific feature, so i don't think it should be handled by the packages themselves)
<rww> !ask | yanko
<ubottu> yanko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r0otzz> VMware Workstation unrecoverable error: (vcpu-0)
<yanko> well i am runing vista and ubuntu on same hdd but 2 different partions
<yanko> and under vista i was able to see the partiion that ubuntu uses
<yanko> and some how i cant any more
<yanko> i got a new hdd just for ubuntu
<aschx> can someone help me?
<eseven73> that wasnt one line yanko :P
<yanko> lol sorry
<aschx> Can anyone help me?
<f00fyf00f3rz> yanko: were you able to see the partition before you installed ubuntu or after? I'm pretty sure you can't view ubuntus partition through windows only the other way around
<Twili> Is there a Xubuntu UMPC image like the Ubuntu one described here?
<Twili> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ubuntu-umpc/intrepid/current/
<DasEi> !ask | aschx
<ubottu> aschx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<payload1> i will file a general bug... maybe tomorrow... its late at night on my place, LjL... the same bug occurs on removing evolution
<Flannel> payload1: You should be doing it through sensible-browser (see update-alternatives)
<payload1> and installing for example thunderbird
<pumazz> enyone who know aboute a seinfeld channel?
<aschx> Can I have a web server on Ubuntu using VirtualBox?
<LjL> Twili: there's no such thing for Xubuntu. but on the other hand, what stops you from just installing plain Xubuntu?
<aschx> VirtualBox (On Windows Vista)
<DasEi> yanko: did you install ext2nfs on the vista ?
<horstle> n8
<LjL> aschx: sure.
<yanko> nop
<Twili> LjL: It's on an office computer
<yanko> i installed ubuntu 8.10 in vista
<aschx> then, what is the Ip address of the server
<DasEi> !who | yanko
<ubottu> yanko: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LjL> Twili: and?
<DasEi> yanko: so this might be why vista can't read it
<Twili> *sigh*
<Twili> Just forget it
<LjL> aschx: i don't know, but #vbox (or the virtualbox documentation) should be able to tell you.
<yanko> aha is there a way to fic it? Dasei:??
<aschx> LjL: is there a such channel?
<LjL> !usb | Twili
<ubottu> Twili: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<LjL> aschx: no, i made it up.
<aschx> Lol...
<f00fyf00f3rz> lmao
<LjL> of course there is
<DasEi> aschx:I'm just using it, and as it offers linux support, why not (I do a win98 on ubuntu); I'd like to know about the cpu consumption, could you feed that back ?
<aschx> On irc.freenode.net?
<rww> aschx: yes
<LjL> aschx, how about you try joining and see
<Twili> thank you
<aschx> rww: okay, thanks...
<aschx> LjL: I am ;)
<LjL> Twili: you might have got a swiftier answer if you just asked the question you actually wanted to ask - i.e. "is there a way to install Xubuntu from a USB drive"...
<joshua__> !news
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news
<aschx> Wow, there is hardly anyone in #vbox... lol
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<StevenX> !ies4linux
<LjL> aschx: "hardly anyone"? without even being there, my /who gives me 54 names. i don't call that hardly anyone.
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<LjL> aschx: perhaps you're just lacking some patience to wait for an answer.
<payload1> hmm, looks like ubuntu packages arent really using sensible-* or even the environment variable BROWSER, LjL
<aschx> no-one is talking...
<f00fyf00f3rz> yanko: what do you mean you installed ubuntu IN vista?
<meoblast001> why cant i connect to my usermin?
<LjL> payload1: thank whoever decided to have a clone of the Windows preferred applications thing instead of actually doing something with a sense.
<deardeath> hello I need help with GRUB, I've recently installed windows xp after installing ubuntu and I lost my Ubuntu's startup boot.. I'm currently on livecd
<payload1> hehe
<koshar1> grub!
<f00fyf00f3rz> deardeath: so its booting straight to xp? this has happened to me before I think i can help
<exodus> aschx> Perhaps 'everyone' was unaware of your presence.
<Flannel> !grub | deardeath, first link
<ubottu> deardeath, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
#ubuntu 2009-11-30
<ActionParsnip> andyzammy: look in your apps menu
<losha> AlphaW: not sure why you'd give up netbsd for ubuntu...
<kas> Hi, what do i do when i get the error message ' Failed to load nvidia module' and i can;t run startx
<DaZ> panic
<kas> haha
<andyzammy> ActionParsnip: the only thing related to java in my applications menu is the java web start thing in "internet", clicking it doesn't do anything
<losha> DaZ: less comedy, more support please...
<ActionParsnip> kas: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<DaZ> i'm supportive enough [;
<floppyears> hi guys
<floppyears> what's the best way to update ubuntu from the console
<ActionParsnip> andyzammy: try: gksudo software-center    (weird american spelling)
<floppyears> I'm trying to use dist-upgrade and it's not working very well
<mark__> mazda01 : Just run it. It's sdb1. Sorry mate :-)
<jonz> hello. I'm under the impression usually things aren't installed cuz they're not a unix standard utility. I'm reading about how to encrypt files and `crypt` seems to be the way, or `mcrypt`. however its not installed by default. is this cuz there's some other suggested way on Ubuntu?
<mazda01> mark__, and where is /dev/sdb1 mounted?
<andyzammy> ActionParsnip: didn't do anything.. :S
<blood> what is a reason my sdb1 would not be recognized?
<ActionParsnip> andyzammy: read the java factoid and reverse whatever it says to install
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kas>  i am kinda new so what does  Ubuntu Karmic Users mean
<andyzammy> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> kas: if you use karmic you are an ubuntu karmic user
<blood> andyzammy: i doubt that java is the reason u cannot upload files.
<ActionParsnip> blood: the uploader is java based
<DaZ> karmic == 9.10 :f
<kas> i uok
<kas> ok
<mazda01> mark__, sudo mount /dev/sdb1/ /mnt/, then issue ls -la /mnt/. that's all i got for you
<kas> thanks
<mark__> mazda01 : It says under the /dev/sdb :250Gb bit, "This does not look like a partition table, you probably selected the wrong device /DEV/SDB1/
<mark__> mazda01 : thanks mate.
<floppyears> does anybody know if it's possible to upgrade ubuntu from the command line ?
<mapper> in solaris, it uses 'tip hardware' to connect to server management port via serial cable, what's the equivalent in ubuntu?
<kas> so on this link you gave me action would i just need to type this in shell sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<DaZ> floppyears: it is ;f
<plut0> opengl is using software emulation, how do i fix this?
<floppyears> DaZ: care to share some tips? I tried dist-upgrade and my install is a bit messed up now
<kas> so on this link you gave me action would i just need to type this in shell sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<DaZ> floppyears: i don't use ubuntu ;f
<lostinspace_46> Should not this command "PKG_CONFIG_PATH=$PKG_CONFIG_PATH:/home/daniel/gimp-deps/atk-1.29.2" put the named file in my /usr/lib/pkgconfig file?
<mahngiel> good evening
<hacker_kid> anyway ubuntu can estimate the battery power remaining on a laptop
<kas> so on this link you gave me action would i just need to type this in shell sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<mahngiel> hacker_kid: should be able from the notifications area on a panel
<floppyears> DaZ: thanks anyway
<hacker_kid> mahngiel, i have the battery icon but no time estimation
<mahngiel> kas: that looks right
<hacker_kid> just a % remaining
<luke> Hi. I'd like to know how I can check what ips/servers an application is connection to. Thanks in advance. :)
<mahngiel> hacker_kid: gotchya. might want to try a serverlet?
<hacker_kid> mahngiel, huh?
<DaZ> kas: and update apt database
<DaZ> and install  the driver ;f
<mahngiel> hacker_kid: a widget
<ZaNeIuM> i dont have sumba installed do i need to, in order to speed up  my smb shares, there very slow
<plut0> opengl is using software rendering, how do i fix this?
<miromanyth> plut0: Need some more info. Whats your grapics card, what driver/module
<epinky> floppyears: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading , "sudo do-release-upgrade" should do the work
<plut0> intel gm965/gl960
<miromanyth> plut0: I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with intel's video. Maybe someone else in the channel could help?
<ldiamond> Why is my CPU stuck at 50% when I resume from sleep?
<ldiamond> top actually doesnt report any CPU usage, but the cpu usage widget in my top bar does, but doesnt specify the application
<mahngiel> i'm just glad to hear somebody who CAN resume from sleep
<miromanyth> plut0: Check out this thread: http://paste.ubuntu.com/331394/
<epinky> ldiamond: check with "htop"
<ldiamond> k
<utrrrongeeb> plut0: Does your user account have video acceleration privileges?
<plut0> utrrrongeeb: yes
<graham> is there anyone here who can help me on how to mount a hard drive at boot
<blood> how do i move a file
<git__> anyone have Chrome OS work on kvm under Ubuntu?
<mahngiel> drag or '-w'
<evo190> graham: i'm curious myself if you find out
<christopher> Hi, making the switch. Is there a search tool that developers would generally recommend for searching within text files. Something along the line of Visual Studio's Find in Files? Preferably GUI.
<luke> Hi. I'd like to know how I can check what ips/servers an application is connection to. Thanks in advance. :)
<klown> Is it possible to run a game, and vent in the same wine window, and if so, how do i do this?
<mazda01> after i installed the guest additions in virtual box, my display is all garbled, there are no colors. any thoughts? i got sound to work but now graphics adapter is messed up
<Zabbadahu> I am unable to get linux to recognise my HDD when booting from disk I have been fiddling all day
<Iowan> graham: This How-To help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?&t=283131
<mdg> hello!
<mazda01> Zabbadahu, maybe you can eleborate
<mahngiel> sup mdg
<mazda01> !fstab graham
<mazda01> graham, !fstab
<mdg> mahngiel: just hanging out
<mahngiel> mdg: feel ya there. hoping some good tips and ideas come out tonight.
<xo_> Hi.  I need a little help with my sound system being taken over by Firefox and Java.  I used to use padsp but since upgrading to Karmic that no longer works.  Any suggestions?
<mdg> mahngiel: you running 9.10?
<mahngiel> mdg: indeed, yourself?
<mdg> mahngiel: still back at 8.10
<mahngiel> mdg: this is my cherry-popping version. only been using unix systems 3 weeks now.
<Iowan> ! fstab | graham
<ubottu> graham: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mahngiel> mdg: so i like to eaves drop on what some people are doing, and throwing in my bit of experience. all while fiddlin w/ the system :)
<mdg> mahngiel: 3 weeks!  wow  You tried windows 7 too?
<mazda01> thanks Iowan
<mahngiel> mdg: actually, it was a coinflip between win7 and ubuntu. ubuntu won cause it's cheaper :P
<mdg> mahngiel: I'm a "tweaker" too, but mine 'puter is older
<mdg> mahngiel: I hear ya!
<Iowan> mazda01: that sneaky | bar...
<mazda01> anyone try win7 in a ubuntu virtualbox yet? i can't get a decent resolution after I installed guest-additions
<mahngiel> mdg: absolutely, still running an 05 version of what used to be "top-of-the-line" haha
<plut0> opengl is using software rasterizer, how do I fix this?
<sebsebseb> mdg: yeah 8.10 a rather nice release,  unfortunatly though support will be running out soon
<mdg> mahngiel: kinda fun to tweak when its not like your sound or display
<Vrooom> Help!  i installed ubuntu 9.10  and it screwed my grub loader.. only go to ubuntu root command prompt..  is there any ubuntu evquivant of fixmbr to get my windoze boot back on?
<mdg> sebsebseb: I
<mdg> sebsebseb: I've been dragging my feet...
<sebsebseb> mdg: ok the ethernet on the other computer didn't just work with 8.10, but other then that,  it's been a good release for me, but then I wanted Ext4 so bye bye 8.10
<ZaNeIuM> anyone know if i NEED to install samba4 to get my smb shares to speed up, there very slow currently
<sebsebseb> mdg: meaning what exactly?
<mdg> sebsebseb: so no major problems with 9.10 for you?
<mdg> sebsebseb: the backing stuff up - I always rearrange stuff
<sebsebseb> mdg: I had a sound issue,   after running a virtual machine, then losing sound on the host, but other then that no actsaul issues,  just features I didn't like, hence dumping it for another distro
<mahngiel> mdg: i still can't get my laptop back from hibernate w/o a hard boot
<Lamo> I have a 500GB sata HDD formatted as ext4 I decided to install windows 7 on it in order to play a game. My main Ubuntu install is on my 32GB SSD. So I resized the 500GB drive with gparted and left 39GB free at the end. I then installed ntfsprogs and reformatted it to ntfs. however now when I try to install either xp or 7 both will not recognize the partition. Win7 says "Setup was unable to create a new system partition or locate an exis
<Lamo> ting system partition." Any clue what I'm doing wrong? Thanks.
<plut0> opengl is using software rasterizer, how do I fix this?
<sebsebseb> mdg: 9.04  is an ok release
<mahngiel> Lamo: you have a RAID set up?
<sebsebseb> mdg: ,but if you stay on 8.10 for now,  you can clean install and put 10.04 on when that's out
<mazda01> Lamo, you shouldn't have formatted the space, just left it unallocated. win7 install would format it for you
<Iowan> ZaNeIuM: Samba shares may be faster if mounted via fstab :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<sebsebseb> mdg: that's a good idea, since then you get Ext4 and Grub 2 by default :)  you won't get that when upgrading from 8.10, through 9.04, and 9.10.  plus  the 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade might go wrong on you
<Lamo> mazda01, im trying to let win7 format it for me and it does but throws that error back after trying to use it
<sebsebseb> mdg: 10.04 is the next Long Term Support release
<mahngiel> sebsebseb: you looked at the development pkg for 10.04?
<Zabbadahu> mazda01: but of course I am trying to boot from disk I have tried the alternate install as well as the X64 and X86 versions it gives an arror which is listed on the site
<mdg> sebsebseb: I will probably wait - time to clear things out I don't want anymore
<plut0> opengl is using software rasterizer, how do I fix this?
<mdg> mahngiel: what kind of laptop you have?
<sebsebseb> mahngiel: you mean if I have tried the development version already,  nope not yet, since I didn't want to do a daily build,  I am waiting for Alpha 1 on  the 10th of December, and then i'll virtual machine that
<mahngiel> mdg: hp pavillion zd7000
<mazda01> Lamo, not sure then. i am guessing it's maybe because you had a previous formatted patition that you did with ntfsprog. just use gparted, and wipe out the ntfs partition you created. and leave it unallocated. then in win 7 install, choose that space to instal to. that's all i got for you
<mahngiel> sebsebseb: wasn't sure how much you like to fiddle, i see you on here alot, and you seem on par with dev staff
<yo_rmn> hello
<mahngiel> hi
<yo_rmn> little problem with Thunderbird
<ZaNeIuM> Iowan: im using an xbox media center session for ubuntu 9.10
<mahngiel> just ask yo
<Lucho_> HI... I need some help making to work serial mouse in ubuntu 9.10 Live CD
<Lamo> mazda01, Ok Ill give it a go, thanks!
<Lucho_> xorg.conf file does not exists
<mahngiel> mdg: it's a pentium 4 running 3 ghz which is still good, but only a 54 mg nvidia card and 512 of ram, but it runs most everything
<obscure> If i run apt-get upgrade to update the packages required, (apach2, php5, etc...) do I need to reconfigure them?
<yo_rmn> Lucho_ can u read spanish?
<sebsebseb> mdg: hmm going back to the issue that I had with 9.10 and coudn't be bothered to try and fix since  decided to put on another distro instead.   I wasn't that clear,  I had log in sound for 9.10 and such, but once I ran a virtual machine,  I lost the sound on the 9.10 host.
<Lucho_> yo_rmn soy argentino
<yo_rmn> de Ubuntu-ar seee
<mdg> sebsebseb: what distro to you go with?
<yo_rmn> ok
<psyk> is there a big diffrence between ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10?
<yo_rmn> mira estos
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mahngiel> !es
<sebsebseb> mdg: Mandriva
<yo_rmn> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/8143
<mahngiel> Pici:  :)
<Lucho_> yo_rmn chequeando
<sebsebseb> psyk: not as such
<yo_rmn> need halp with thunderbird, it does'nt connect
<Zabbadahu> mazda01:  The drive is an 80GB formatted to NTFS with XP on it and it boots fine also due to the error ubuntu live takes 20minutes to load
<mdg> mahngiel: you laptop specs are pretty similar to my desktop
<Lucho_> yo_rmn pero dónde cambio esas opciones si no encuentro el archivo xorg.conf?
<sebsebseb> psyk:  If your on 9.04  and it's working well for you, I would suggest staying with that for now, unless you want slightly prettyer graphics.
<mahngiel> mdg: if i ever get into gaming i'll build a new machine
<yo_rmn> es un cd?
<mahngiel> !es Lucho_
<ZaNeIuM> what is samba4 used for?
<Lucho_> yo_rmn sí, desde live CD
<mcurran> networking
<sebsebseb> psyk: also if you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10,  things may go wrong on you,  things went wrong for quite a lot of people.
<yo_rmn> Lucheo meet me at ubuntu-ar our language is not welcome
<yo_rmn> hahaha
<ZaNeIuM> do i need to install it, if i am using smb shares from my windows system
<psyk> sebsebseb: rofl? then i will stay on my 9.01 instead... Thought it was a major upgrade etc.
<psyk> sebsebseb: 9.04
<mahngiel> if english is spoken, we can assure what advice you get is legitimate
<mikejet> How do I turn off tooltips?! I swear, tooltips are the stupidest invention ever. They obscure the exact material you are interested in - where the mouse is.
<mdg> anyone here using a Wii nunchuck as a mouse?
<mahngiel> haha, that's an idea
<mikejet> For example, I want no tooltips when my mouse is over the workspace and trash area.
<sebsebseb> psyk: 10.04 is  one you should probably upgrade to though.  or  well  do an Ubuntu clean install for.  since you would have to upgrade through 9.10 first, and  I assume your running 9.04 with Ext3, so no Ext4 or  Grub 2 on upgrade.
<psyk> has anyone gotten Ventrilo 3.0.5 to work?
<mahngiel> mdg: i haven't been able to get ubuntu to recognize my phone when i plug it in USB-style
<jrmorrill> Hello, I am having some trouble getting a few things working with my ubuntu HTPC setup. I have an ASrock ION 330 running ubuntu 9.10. I cant get the sound working over HDMI and I cant get the display showing 1080i resolution (it is currently working with 720p though).
<mikejet> What is wrong with people who _do not_ get angry with tooltips?
<mdg> mahngiel: what kind of phone?
<jrmorrill> Thanks in advance for any help :)
<sebsebseb> psyk: end of April the next Long Term Support, 10.04
<mahngiel> mdg: samsung trance.
<mahngiel> mdg: i have to use windoze media to sync my tunes
<psyk> sebsebseb: k, i am running on 9.04 whit Ext3. Well thanks for the info,
<mdg> mahngiel: do you have a media card or you just transfer via USB?
<sebsebseb> psyk: and don't know if you got a seperate /home, but those can be rather useful, and much easier to set that up on a clean install,  rather than after woulds
<yo_rmn> hello plis look, My thunderbird says, wait time for (any server) has run out? something like it in EN
<mahngiel> mdg: usb, no card. though i have a sd card slot that is non-responsive too
<mdg> mahngiel: nonresponsive - that's not good
<mahngiel> psyk: have you checked the appdb on wine?
<mahngiel> mdg: probably another prop. driver that i haven't worried about digging into
<mdg> mahngiel: I think there is something called bit-pim that lets you access your phone's file system
<psyk> sebsebseb: y i have a seperate /home. Mutch easier to do a new install imo aswell.
<mahngiel> mdg: where did you find bit-pim?
<mdg> mahngiel: synaptic - read about by googling
<mdg> mahngiel: I'm waiting for a cable so I can try it ...
<psyk> mahngiel: no i havent, sence there is no .exe file for the new Ventrilo i thought it would be a good question to take here.
<mahngiel> you know damn it, i've downloaded this Widget Factory twice now, and i dont seem to have the app launcher anywhere
<mahngiel> mdg: good to know, i'll keep that in mind. thanks
<mahngiel> psyk: got ya :)
<psyk> mahngiel: and i am still quite new to  ubuntu/linux overall ;P
<mahngiel> any of you used Widget Factory?
<mdg> mahngiel: what is it?
<mahngiel> psyk: fresher than 3 weeks? lol
<ardchoille> mahngiel: I use it quite often
<mahngiel> ardchoille: what directory is the app launcher in?
<mahngiel> mdg: it's a theme modifier / creator for gtk, the best i understand
<ardchoille> mahngiel: run this in a term: which twf
<geovani> hola
<ardchoille> mahngiel: No, it only shows how themes will look.. it doesn't allow you to change or edit a theme
<yo_rmn> Hi geovani
<mahngiel> ardchoille: are there any baby-stepping wizards/ creators out there?
<Zabbadahu> mazda01: im going to try throwing another HDD in my system see if that will make it work
<VCoolio> mikejet: in gconf-editor there is a checkbox for disabling tooltips for the panel in apps > panel > global > tooltips_enabled
<ardchoille> mahngiel: I have been searching for years and never found any.
<psyk> mahngiel: used it for about 2weeks when 9.04 was new, still running it atm. switched back to winXP sence i had trubble whit Ventrilo then aswell. But i have WinXP and i want to run fully on ubuntu :(
<mahngiel> ardcoille: so you just look at the tree and decide what codes you wanna type and throw out? perhaps like a css wizard would be equal??
<mdg> Anyone here have trouble accessing data on a micro HDSC media card?
<sebsebseb> psyk: repling to eralier, np
<mahngiel> psyk: i use xp for all my gaming, so i wouldn't have to worry
<ardchoille> mahngiel: a lot depends on which engine you use. Here are some tutorials: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials
<mahngiel> psyk: i agree with you, but i don't see gaming being licensed or released for linux
<mahngiel> ardchoille: i've been reading much into the pixmap engine, i see alot of themes run off it, it seems very versitile
<mahngiel> ardchoille: would just like something to kind of guide me along the way, so i can be fully independent, versus breaking someone else's code open and modifying
<CyL> what is the system used by ubuntu 9.10 to encrypt the user's home directory, and how may I be sure it is eneabled?
<sebsebseb> !games |  psyk  mahngiel
<ubottu> psyk  mahngiel: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<psyk> mahngiel: well i dont ahve any trubble whit my games, WoW, NWN and Fable. the games run nice and smoth. But it is just that damn VVentrilo for my raiding on wow :/
<VCoolio> mikejet: that seems not to work due to a bug; in ~/.gtkrc-2.0 put a line "gtk-enable-tooltips=0"
<mahngiel> sebsebseb: thx mate
<r00tintheb0x> Hi guys (and gals). I have to become certified in either the RHCE or the LPI by the end of the month, which would you say I have a better chance of passing?
<ardchoille> mahngiel: The quickest way to make a new theme is to grab a current theme and make modifications
<psyk> sebsebseb: ?
<sebsebseb> mahngiel: np and quite a lot of good games for Desktop Linux, you just need to know where to get them from
<nimrod0> !encryption
<mahngiel> ardchoille: yes, as is what i've been doing.
<nimrod0> !encrypt
<sebsebseb> psyk: just trying to point out that Desktop Linux can also be good for gaming :)
<ThePassingShadow> !kryptonite
<mahngiel> sebsebseb: and you're right, that's the problem, i haven't known where to look, i've google and bing'd alot
<CyL> nimrod0: maybe you could just answer me?
<ThePassingShadow> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kryptonite
<Michalxo> hello! Help needed.. can ANYONE send me DEFAULT sources.list for karmic, pls?
<LjL> ThePassingShadow: the bot is made to be used, not abused :)
<mahngiel> ardchoille: the problem is with that, is if the theme i'm looking at doesn't do or have everythign i'd like to do, unless i look at the parent tree and have knowledge of all the widget classes, i'm left to only mod what i see
<psyk> sebsebseb: ooh, y i know love to play on linux, the multitasking is so mutch better on this platform :)
<mitrovarr> So I'm having kind of a strange issue... I just installed 9.10 on a laptop, and when I use a USB mouse, mouse clicks don't register some of the time.  This also affects the trackpad.  However, if I disconnect the mouse, clicks from the trackpad register normally.
<ardchoille> mahngiel: may I pm  you?
<mitrovarr> Has anyone seen this before?
<nimrod0> CyL, I think this is what you're looking for : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<sebsebseb> psyk: love is such a common word for this channel, no wonder the factoid exists
<sebsebseb> !love |  psyk
<ubottu> psyk: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<mahngiel> ardchoille: ya
<ShawnRisk> I can't connect to my wireless router.  I setup the right settings and still can't seem to see the wireless network in my settings.  Any ideas why?  I am using 9.10
<Michalxo> is it possible, that I don't get SW updates for karmic, because of some issue in sources.list??
<mahngiel> lspci my friend
<CyL> nimrod0: not exactly... it seems ubuntu 9.10 provides a third part app to encrypt user's data... I'd like to know how does it works...
<xellink> hiya, where can i get help with cairo dock?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: how do you check for the network?
<psyk> sebsebseb: haha :D lovelyu aint using vt on ubuntu ?
<mitrovarr> the issue with the mouse/trackpad seems to affect certain programs at a time but not others - for example, the top bar of ubuntu won't accept clicks, but say, firefox will.
<sebsebseb> psyk: or it's an offtopic factoid that can also be used in here
<mattwj2002> hi everyone
<mattwj2002> I have a question
<ShawnRisk> mdg:  I added the connection to the network connections setting under wireless
<psyk> sebsebseb: k
<mattwj2002> does anyone know of any blu ray authorizing tools for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> psyk: vt uhmmm remind me what that is
<mdg> ShawnRisk: in a terminal try "ifconfig" without the quotes and you should see wlan or wlan0 if that's what you setup
<psyk> Does anyone know how to get a shortcut for Ventrilo 3.0.5 in 9.04?
<mattwj2002> I want to make a video DVD that plays in a blu ray player
<psyk> sebsebseb: Ventrilo
<sebsebseb> psyk: for graphics card?  hardware virtaulization?  uhmm?
<mattwj2002> this is different than a video DVD
<helluvaCSmajor> how do i stop screenlets from disappearing on clicks when they are in the widget layer, using compiz?
<sebsebseb> psyk: oh some program?  I don't know what that is
<ShawnRisk> mdg: I only see eth0 and lo
<mattwj2002> I think it is called a AVCHD
<psyk> sebsebseb: www.ventrilo.com
<mattwj2002> !avchd
<CyL> what is the system used by ubuntu 9.10 to encrypt the user's home directory, and how may I be sure it is eneabled?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: that tells us that wlan or wlan0 (wireless) has not been setup properly
<psyk> sebsebseb: a program, for mic chatting
<Roasted> does anybody use webmin? I'm wondering how webmin handles samba shares. Is webmin basically one big ACL??
<mdg> ShawnRisk: what card you using?
<sebsebseb> psyk: ok, well  I was only really saying since you seemed to of  put I wasn't using it
<Rabbitbu1ny2> Roasted: Terribly, look into ebox.
<Roasted> rabbitbulny2 - Ive looked into ebox, but couldnt get it working. Webmin just... magically... worked.
<Rabbitbu1ny2> Ro
<psyk> sebsebseb: oke oke, having major trubble whit it atm. cant make a shortcut from wine...
<sebsebseb> psyk: I don't have  Virtualbox installed right now, but  the stuff for hardware virtulization has names to,  that I can't remember right now, and I was thinking that
<Rabbitbu1ny2> Roasted: You're in the same boat I am then. The good software isn't supported and the bad software is.
<sebsebseb> psyk: also mirc why?
<sebsebseb> psyk: loads of good IRC clients for Desktop GNU/Linux :)
<Roasted> rabbitbulny2 - whats so bad about webmin? I was quite pleased with how easy it integrates into linux, and disappointed with how ebox just failed to even function.
<lostinspace_46> When attempting to install Pango I get this msg. "configure: error:*** Glib 2.14.0 or better is required" I have glib-2.22.0 installed.  Does this mean I have to make a .pc file for glib-2.22.0 and put it in my pkgconfig file?  And if so, how?
<mitrovarr> does anyone know about any changes to mouse / trackpad handling between 9.10 and 8?  I used to have an older version of ubuntu on this computer that didn't have the mouse issue.
<sebsebseb> psyk: maybe not as many as I thought actsaully, but  quite a few good ones at least,  Konversation :)  a KDE app,  Xchat,  IRSSI  a command line one, etc
<ShawnRisk> mdg: I am not 100% on the name, but it is a DELL laptop
<psyk> sebsebseb: i ahvent Virutalbox atm. neatehr.
<psyk> sebsebseb: i am using Konversation =)
<sebsebseb> psyk: good :)
<mdg> ShawnRisk: is it a netbook?  Built-in wifi card?
<psyk> sebsebseb: quite new to it aswell =)
<psyk> sebsebseb: but will come around to it soon =)
<ShawnRisk> mdg: no netbook, but I do believe it is built in
<sebsebseb> psyk: ok
<sebsebseb> psyk: thanks for your link by the way, but won't go on now
<mdg> ShawnRisk: in a terminal, try "lspci" - again without the quotes
<dragon> what's the command to find out all the modified config files on the system?
<ShawnRisk> mdg: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<mdg> ShawnRisk: you said you are running 9.10 or 9.04
<helluvaCSmajor> screenlets disappear when i click on one, how do i fix it?
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: yes uhmm
<ShawnRisk> mdg: 9.10
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: there seems to be an issue
<mdg> Anyone here setup a Broadcom BCM4311 in 9.10?  Can you help ShawnRisk ?
<because> never in 9.10
<because> but i got it running on ebain
<because> debain
<because> use ndiswrapper
<mitrovarr> sebsebseb:  So this has been seen before?  Any idea if there's anything I can do about it?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: I'll search the ubuntu forums...
<vixus> grub seems to be using a menu.lst different to the default but I can't find it anywhere!
<ShawnRisk> mdg: looking
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: ok just checked with the guy  who  told me about the issue,  last night or whenever it was now, he put this in reply to me:  synaptics regression yeah.. but check the bug tracker it may have been fixed
<lostinspace_46> mdg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847 great tut
<vixus> the menu options in /boot/grub/menu.lst don't match the ones displayed on boot, why is this?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | vixus
<ubottu> vixus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: he only knows that it was a problem when 9.10 was initially released
<git__> is there a piece of software that would allow you to watch the video while it is being downloaded?
<CyL> what is the system used by ubuntu 9.10 to encrypt the user's home directory, and how may I be sure it is eneabled?
<git__> vixus, u need to run grub after u edit it
<Jordan_U> git__: Pretty much any video player
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: by the way the release notes mention common issues, for Ubuntu versions, and sometimes or a lot of the time provide solutions
<axisys_> vixus: you sure your os is not reading /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sebsebseb> !notes | mitrovarr
<ubottu> mitrovarr: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Jamie_too> git__:no, it's probably grub2. =(
<lostinspace_46> When attempting to install Pango I get this msg. "configure: error:*** Glib 2.14.0 or better is required" I have glib-2.22.0 installed.  Does this mean I have to make a .pc file for glib-2.22.0 and put it in my pkgconfig file?  And if so, how?
<vixus> ok, I'll look into this
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: I guess your issue is mentioned, but I don't want to load up the notes right now
<axisys_> vixus: or /etc/default/grub rather
<mdg> ShawnRisk: page 21 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713&highlight=BCM4311+in+9.10&page=21
<h00k> I am on Ubuntu Netbook Remix and deleted the notification envelope, there doesn't exist an "Add to Panel" option, how would I get I get this back?
<vixus> axisys_, There is no /etc/default/grub
<mitrovarr> sebsebseb:  Thanks, I'll see if I can find anything there.
<vixus> axisys_, nor are there any relevant files in /etc/grub.d
<mdg> ShawnRisk: if you can use ethernet to update the machine, the last post on this page should work
<ShawnRisk> ok
<Jordan_U> vixus: What version of Ubuntu are you using and is it a fresh install or an upgrade from a previous version?
<helluvaCSmajor> i found a solution to my problem, but i cannot figure out how to apply this fix, can someone help me with this?
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: you can also put 9.04 on, or even another distro, if the issue bothers you a lot in 9.10 and you can't get it fixed
<vixus> Jordan_U, jaunty
<h00k> I am on Ubuntu Netbook Remix and deleted the notification envelope, there doesn't exist an "Add to Panel" option, how would I get I get this back?
<chetnick> switching workspace with a mouse wheel stop working from time to time. Would reloading compiz help? If so, how to do it? Thanks.
<vixus> Jordan_U, fresh install.. did it ages ago
<mitrovarr> sebsebseb:  I'm not sure, but I think 9.04 might have had it too.  I ran it live a couple of times, and I thought it was laggy at the time... the issue can easily be misinterpreted as lag (since you click and nothing happens, but you might click later and have it work.)
<epaphus> Hello, does karmic koala come with pidgin by default? i dont see it...
<Jordan_U> vixus: Do you have any other distros installed on the same machine? Can you pastebin your menu.lst and say which entries aren't showing up?
<seravitae> hi there i want to do a distribution upgrade from hardy to (as latest as possible), its a command line install, should i just run apt-get update && apt-get install update-manager-core && do-release-upgrade?
<vixus> Jordan_U, it's ok, I just needed to run update-grub
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: oh I think someone  experienced such an issue on a lap top he returned to the shop soon after,  that he tried 9.04 on hmm
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: or 8.10 or whatever hmm
<mdg> seravitae: just curious - is this a server?
<jrib> seravitae: and have the right repositories enabled, yes
<jrib> !upgrade > seravitae
<ubottu> seravitae, please see my private message
<Acegi> Hi is there a program that will show me what is controlling my themes like window, decoration and special effects?
<rhorse> seravitae: don'
<rhorse> seravitae: don't do it
<Acegi> I know I'm using emerald and compiz
<seravitae> mdg - yeah, but not using 'server' per se... its just a standard hardy install but no X.
<seravitae> ok?
<Acegi> But something else is controlling the radio buttons, checkboxes etc
<seravitae> ill read that link
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: well if your issue is there in previous versions such as 9.04, 8.10, or 8.04, hmm,  maybe it's a general Linux distro issue, or it's not and you don't get the issue in another Linux distro
<mdg> seravitae: I'm a bit of a fan of a CLI install - though I don't use it all the time
<upp> any one can help me to install the ethernet driver for win2k3 as a gast on qemu, on ubuntu host
<seravitae> mm
<Acegi> For some reason as soon as ubuntu logs in it uses some strange window manager that changes back to my chosen one when I just open Appearances
<sebsebseb> upp: #qemu ?
<mitrovarr> sebsebseb:  It's not in 8.10.  That's what I installed over, and it didn't have it.
<h00k> I am on Ubuntu Netbook Remix and deleted the notification envelope, there doesn't exist an "Add to Panel" option, how would I get I get this back?
<mdg> seravitae: what's your favorite CLI app you can't live without?
<ssv1994> Всем привет, есть кто живой
<Acegi> So what program is controlling my window appearances?
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: 8.10 is a good release, but unfortunatly the support for it is running out, but when it does 10.04 will have been released, which is also the next Long Term Support release
<seravitae> mdg - i.. honestly i dont have a favourite CLI program
<nickkontos> hello, why don't i have a conections button on my notifications area?
<ssv1994> hello
<epaphus> Hello, does karmic koala come with pidgin by default? i dont see it...
<seravitae> i dont really have a favourite program per say... i like python? :P
<upp> sebsebseb: no one is there, every day i'm waiting for anwser but no one alive there :)
<Jordan_U> !ru | ssv1994
<ubottu> ssv1994: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dakii> what's coming in 10.04?
<mdg> seravitae: oh... mine is irssi :)
<jrib> !10.04 | dakii
<ubottu> dakii: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<seravitae> heh
<mitrovarr> sebsebseb:  I guess I hadn't really anticipated this sort of bug from updating.
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: already said this earlier to someone or something rather similar, but i'll do it again,   the ethernet in 8.10 woudn't work on the other computer, but other then that 8.10 has been a good release, but then I wanted Ext4 so bye bye 8.10
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: sometimes hardware that worked fine, doesn't work in a later release, take that other computer for example, ethernet no problem in 8.04,  woudn't work in 8.10
<Acegi> Anyone?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: having any luck?
<slayton> does anybody know how to autoidentify in xchat?
<sebsebseb> mitrovarr: then hopefuly an even later release fixes the issue,  which happended in this case, since it works fine in 9.04,  not sure about 9.10 though since not tried from Live CD  yet even on there
<ShawnRisk> mdg: nope
<geitenneuker> hoi
<mdg> ShawnRisk: what happened when you went to System>Administration>HardwareDrivers and looked for Broadcom?
<epaphus> Anybody know if pidgin was taken off in 9.10 ?
<ShawnRisk> mdg: nothing there
<lostinspace_46> slackd0Od | register
<dox_drum> epaphus, yes
<sebsebseb> epaphus: no Pidgin for clean installs of 9.10, but you can still install it
<jrib> epaphus: it's in the repositories but no longer installed by default
<mitrovarr> ok, trying a fix.  Rebooting!  And thanks for the help
<dox_drum> epaphus, you might install it from the repository
<epaphus> why was it removed though?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: I think you need to find "restricted drivers"... let me read further...
<sebsebseb> epaphus: ,beause they think Empathy is better,  plus that's part of Gnome, where as Pidgin is not
<epaphus> empathy, cool id have to try it out
<lostinspace_46> slackd0Od look in help
<lostinspace_46> slackd0Od> it will tell you how
<ShawnRisk> mdg:	ok
<sebsebseb> epaphus: Fedora and Mandriva for example, have also replaced Pidgin with Empathy
<h00k> do you happen to know the name of the executable for indicator-applet so that I can re-add it to my panel on Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<mrbook2> kl
<sebsebseb> h00k: you mean the thing on the top right with your name?
<IdleOne> !crossposting | h00k
<ubottu> h00k: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<sebsebseb> h00k: that does IM status and shut down and such as well?
<h00k> sebsebseb: no, the "envelope" icon
<vixus> Ok, I take it back, grub is still misbehaving. I customised the menu myself when I first installed jaunty but now can't find where those menu entries are stored
<sebsebseb> vixus: your still on jauntey yes?
<vixus> yep
<sebsebseb> vixus: try this:  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vixus> uh, yeah.. that's pretty obvious :)
<sebsebseb> vixus: well done it?
<Jaden007mi5> Hey. I installed 9.10 and i have no sound
<vixus> sebsebseb, yep
<sebsebseb> Jaden007mi5: clean install or upgrade?
<Jaden007mi5> Clean install
<sebsebseb> vixus: ok so got the enteries you wanted yes?
<Jaden007mi5> i had sound on 8.10
<sebsebseb> Jaden007mi5: ok
<geitenneuker> is there a halal version of ubuntu?
<Jaden007mi5> and no sound on 9.04 or currently on 9.10
<sebsebseb> Jaden007mi5: oh not on 9.04 either hmm
<vixus> sebsebseb, Nope.. these entries don't match the ones shown on boot
<jongbergs> !sound | Jaden007mi5
<ubottu> Jaden007mi5: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jaden007mi5> im on 64 bit laptop if that helps
<vixus> sebsebseb, all i wanted to do was update the kernel version being booted
<sebsebseb> vixus: you can add those in yourself
<mdg> ShawnRisk: do you know if your card showed rev1 or rev2?  Try lspci again if you need to.
<sebsebseb> vixus: and remove just the entry for old kernels,  or  the kernel it self from Synaptic for example
<vixus> sebsebseb, what do I do next?
<geitenneuker> i use the lunatic lynx kernel
<sebsebseb> geitenneuker: what?
<ShawnRisk> mdg:	 one sec, going to try, just restarted after installing a package
<sebsebseb> geitenneuker: oh lucid?
<geitenneuker> yeah ludicrous lemon or something
<meatcar> How would i go around making a padding around windows so that when they maximize/ tile they leave x pixels of space between each other?
<IdleOne> !troll | geitenneuker
<ubottu> geitenneuker: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<geitenneuker> yeah 2.6.32
<ZaNeIuM> why is ubuntu (system 01) so slow when copying over files from my other windows folders, i i get only 3MB/s. but when i boot system 01 with windows i get a much fater transfer at 11MB/s .
<vixus> sebsebseb, once the file is the way i want, what do I do?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: I think them just trying to have a bit of fun here,  but  most lucid stuff is off topic for in here at the moment
<sebsebseb> !lucid |  geitenneuker
<ubottu> geitenneuker: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Out_Cold> so what the heck am i missing?? I have VNC client/servers installed and running but I can't get any display.. here's some tries http://pastebin.com/m79cd127e
<geitenneuker> yeah i know
<geitenneuker> i said i installed just the kernel not the OS
<vixus> sebsebseb, update-grub doesn't seem to have any affect
<ShawnRisk> mdg: rev 01
<sebsebseb> geitenneuker: installing the lucid kernel into 9.10 is probably not really a good idea
<RetianFes> Could anybody tell me how to install Mono? I've been trying to install it so that I can install KeePass, but everytime I try I seem to fail. http://keepass.info/help/v2/setup.html#mono
<geitenneuker> yeah, but it works
<sebsebseb> vixus: when installing a new kernel it should add to menu.lst, but that does not always happen
<chetnick> anybody knows any place to get sound themes, and how to change them?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: any luck after installing the package you installed?
<geitenneuker> those small changes on the kernel aren't that hard to manage
<ZaNeIuM> any other channels that support ubuntu, please.
<sumodumo> anybody have a cool black theme
<ShawnRisk> mdg: I do get the Broadcom B43 wireless driver to show up now but I am getting an error when I try to activate the driver.  SystemError: installArchives() failed
<sebsebseb> ZaNeIuM: many
<sebsebseb> ZaNeIuM: where are you from?
<sebsebseb> ZaNeIuM: there will be a local channel for your area
<sebsebseb> probably
<mdg> ShawnRisk: I've not seen that error before...
<sebsebseb> !themes |  sumodumo
<ubottu> sumodumo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<chetnick> ZaNeIuM: unfortunately this is the only one... if you find somewhere else please, do let me know. Not much help here.
<Out_Cold> ZaNeIuM, what are you looking for?
<sebsebseb> chetnick: this is not the only one
<vixus> sebsebseb, oh jeez it was on another partition
<mdg> ShawnRisk: what procedure you using to activate the driver?
<vixus> sebsebseb, surprised grub isn't confused by two menu.lst files
<sebsebseb> vixus: ah yes, I done something a bit like that before myself, or well like that before even
<sebsebseb> vixus: yes I have  had two menu.lsts
<chetnick> ZaNeIuM: meant to se only one i know.
<sumodumo> hmmmm for some reason i cant set my visual effects to normal or extra.
<vixus> alright, disaster averted then
<sumodumo> how do u open up compiz
<sebsebseb> vixus: and then it kept on updating the one I didn't want it to with the new kernel entrys, but  this was like three or so  years ago now
<ShawnRisk> mdg: all I did was go to the ubuntu cd, install the package, and try to use the hardware drivers under system >> administration.  Afterwards I just hit activate on the driver
<Tripados> hello all
<sebsebseb> vixus: manualley having to edit the correct menu.lst for the newer kernel, I didn't like having to do that
<johnson_b> rom10: you get it working had to leave
<mdg> ShawnRisk: is the computer you are using now the one you are trying to get wifi working on?
<Jaden007mi5> thats stuff didnt work
<vixus> anyone know the command line name for the software update app?
<rhorse> !hello | Tripados
<ubottu> Tripados: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<imatech> :'(I just can not get this RDP session to work!
<vixus> sebsebseb, yeah, it's annoying but i had my menu.lst set up exactly how i like
<imatech> !rdp
<Out_Cold> vixus, it's sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<ShawnRisk> mdg: nope it is another computer
<mdg> vixus: you meant aptitude? or apt-get update?
<sebsebseb> vixus: well if you clean install 9.10 or later, you will have Grub 2 instead by default, and your changes will be gone
<Tripados> sudo apt-get update
<IdleOne> vixus: update-manager  is the gui app
<vixus> yeah that's the one
<vixus> cheers
<sebsebseb> vixus: or later hmm well 10.04 isn't out yet,  and I guess eventaully there will  Grub 3 for example
<mdg> ShawnRisk: try another reboot - let it sit off for a good 60 seconds
<vixus> probably won't update til at least 10.03.. got my system set up nicely
<vixus> * 10.something
<sebsebseb> vixus: 10.04 you mean
<vixus> yeah
<Jaden007mi5> i still dont have sound
<vixus> alright, thanks guys. ciao
<sebsebseb> vixus: well good idea to do a clean install rather than upgrading through 9.10, since (uh I put stuff like this earlier)  that upgrade might go wrong
<sebsebseb> and... and he is gone oh well
<Out_Cold> anyone know what i'm missing in this vnc attempt? http://pastebin.com/m79cd127e
<ShawnRisk> mdg: okayt
<assoguerozen_sx> guys ubuntu isnt planning to build i686 packages?
<sebsebseb> assoguerozen_sx: that's 32bit
<sebsebseb> assoguerozen_sx: Ubuntu has  32bit and 64bit versions
<assoguerozen_sx> 2009 and developers making i386 packages lol
<sebsebseb> ash-2plus1: many computers that are still used today are 32bit
<assoguerozen_sx> sebsebseb yea but most distros building i686 packages
<sebsebseb> ash-2plus1: wrong one
<geitenneuker> assoguerozen_sx: yeah because it has to be compatible with an 386sx 16
<assoguerozen_sx> lol
<assoguerozen_sx> pretty sux =/
<sebsebseb> assoguerozen_sx: what?
<assoguerozen_sx> but in really truth i see no big difference between ubuntu and other distros with i686 packages
<sebsebseb> in truth I have seen no difference  between  32bit  and 64bit Ubuntu, for what I was useing for
<assoguerozen_sx> yeah same
<agorist> Question for anyone: where do I find program files for stuff like Nautilus? (I'm really new to linux)
<sebsebseb> except for  where the system says  it's  32bit or 64bit of course
<assoguerozen_sx> i just had to change kernel for PAE, cuz i got 4gb ram
<geitenneuker> sebsebseb: install 32gb ram and you see
<sebsebseb> for example
<reborn3> q
<sebsebseb> ganjanaut: hardly anyone has 32gb RAM
<geitenneuker> lol
<sebsebseb> ganjanaut: stupid auto complete
<assoguerozen_sx> PAE didnt get this amount of ram?
<sebsebseb> doing auto complete is a bit pointless right now
<sebsebseb> the channel isn't  that busy
<geitenneuker> i got two machines with 48gb, here, because ram is sodamn cheap
<ThePassingShadow> Hey, is there a way to merge unallocated space into another partition ?
<ganjanaut> sebsebseb: s'alright
<nawaflol> Have Anyone been using 3dDesk lately ???
<sebsebseb> geitenneuker: well that's probably way more than you need
<geitenneuker> sebsebseb: no i do some video editing
<assoguerozen_sx> geitenneuker what mobo to support all that ram?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  For the RAM and 32bit and 64bit  chat  assoguerozen_sx  and geitenneuker  ,but I won't be joining there
<ubottu> For the RAM and 32bit and 64bit  chat  assoguerozen_sx  and geitenneuker  ,but I won't be joining there: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mikejet> geitenneuker, 8" floppy drives are cheap too. you should get a bunch of those too.
<geitenneuker> supermicro
<nawaflol> wait 48G thats got to be 64 bit
<nawaflol> 32 Bit can't handle it !
<sebsebseb> hmm if I had put  ,but sebsebseb won't be joining there,  that would have been better for when the bot put it
<geitenneuker> x8dah thats what i use
<assoguerozen_sx> kernel pae can get 64gb ram
<remote> is there an ubuntu channel for powerpc ?
<mdg> hi remote !  I have a G4 iMac running 8.04
<mrbook2> I there anyone who can help a newbie get his integrated webcam working. I  am using WindowsXP  as a host running Virtualbox. When i run Cheese I only get a test pattern
<sebsebseb> bot thing didn't quite make sense actsauly,  except for the part about you two geitenneuker  assoguerozen_sx  being off topic :)
<sebsebseb> remote: no don't think so
<assoguerozen_sx> lol sry
<geitenneuker> pae succks because you can only use 3gb large segments
<assoguerozen_sx> dont be mad
<ard1an> Why do peopel say *nix for Unix ?
<emanux> brasero always default to burn .iso image?
<geitenneuker> its like EMM386 with its 64KB wide segments
<sebsebseb> remote: also  installing Ubuntu on a Mac is uhmm a bit uhmm since  as far as I know it's not offically supported
<sebsebseb> remote: oh on PPC
<mdg> ShawnRisk: any luck?
<emanux> can't choose dvd burner device?
<agorist> Where should I put non-repo apps when installing? Foxit Reader is a standalone app, I could put it anywhere...where should I put it?
<remote> yes PPC
<geitenneuker> slowing down any machine
<remote> it's community supported
<sebsebseb> remote: the desktop version  for example would work on Intel Mac
<assoguerozen_sx> geitenneuker nice mobo, must do a good job
<remote> sebsebseb: i said powerpc
<sebsebseb> remote: plus  Yellow Dog Linux is meant to be a good one to have on a Mac
<remote> i want to installl ubuntu 9.10 on iMac G5 will it work?
<evo190> what's the trick to getting a logitech orbit web cam operational in 9.04?
<pol-ar> does anybody here use gambas?
<geitenneuker> assoguerozen_sx:; No i m in switzerland, we get paybacks of 6000 dollars standard
<sebsebseb> remote: should do, but I don't know the details
<ShawnRisk> mdg:  trying to update drivers from wired and than going to try again wireless
<mdg> remote: it should.  Have you checked the powerpc forum section at ubuntuforums.org?
<geitenneuker> paychecks of 6000 bucks is standard
<idyllic> [Kubuntu][Karmic9.10][KDE4.3.3] Hi, how do I change authentication for a network printer? There is no option to change in Printing module.
<mdg> ShawnRisk: sounds like a good plan
<remote> mdg: i'll do that
<assoguerozen_sx> geitenneuker damn
<sebsebseb> idyllic: try #kubuntu
<ThePassingShadow> Hey, is there a way to merge unallocated space into another partition ?
<pol-ar> does anybody know a channel strictly dedicated to programming for linux?
<sebsebseb> pol-ar: no, but there's #programming
<mdg> ThePassingShadow: you mean resize?
<ThePassingShadow> I guess
<pol-ar> sebsebseb: thanks!
<geitenneuker> im working in a Dog-Meat Buchery
<ThePassingShadow> I'll screenshot
<decora> ThePassingShadow: you could backup your filesystem to another drive, and use gparted to shrink/grow partitions
<sebsebseb> pol-ar: or  I guess it's two of these #
<pol-ar> sebsebseb: why 2?
<ak5> how do I compare xft fonts?
<sebsebseb> pol-ar: ## I think
<ak5> easily, that is
<pol-ar> sebsebseb: you're right, but why?
<sebsebseb> pol-ar: I been there before,  two means like unoffical
<XTC> how to setup time on terminal?
<agorist> Where do you install/put stand alone apps? Do you make a .file for them?
<sebsebseb> pol-ar: and one means offical
<sebsebseb> pol-ar: basicalley
<pol-ar> sebsebseb: ok. got it.
<remote> mdg: direct link?
<sebsebseb> pol-ar: on this network
<geitenneuker> we produce some dogsteaks, and stuff
<remote> i can't find anything when searching for "powerpc" nor "ppc"
<sebsebseb> pol-ar: theres a channel naming link on the Freenode site
<Out_Cold> anyone here set up their vnc properly?
<ctmjr> !ot | geitenneuker
<dakii1> Is there a command that can get me KDE but not have the programs clutter up my gnome enviroment?
<sebsebseb> pol-ar: link uh webpage
<lstarnes> pol-ar, sebsebseb: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming ?
<pol-ar> sebsebseb: ooooooh...kaay........ thanks a mil, buddy
<assoguerozen_sx> well some ubuntu question then... if i change my /etc/init.d/rc currency 'none' to 'shell', wicd call me to get user password all time i boot pc
<decora> ubuntu hasnt supported ppc since many years ago
<ak5> does a program exit to easily compare xft fonts?
<assoguerozen_sx> u guys know why this?
<sebsebseb> pol-ar: ok np
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: I guess so?
<epinky> Out_Cold: use xvnc4viewer
<rhorse> agorist: is it a single exec file or what?
<geitenneuker> ctmjr: we export to China, and a small amount goes to switzerland - Swiss Quality rules,
<ardchoille> geitenneuker: Please take that to another channel
<dakii1> Last time I installed KDE I had to reinstall because it was cluttering up my app menu.
<geitenneuker> my favorite dog is the doberman
<XTC> how to setup time on terminal?
<sebsebseb> !ops |  geitenneuker ignoring peoples off topic warnings, now trolling
<ardchoille> !ops | geitenneuker
<mdg> remote: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<lstarnes> XTC: man date
<mdg> remote: first post under "Normal Threads" looks like it might interest you.
<geitenneuker> whats that ?
<dakii1> Is there a command that can get me KDE but not have the programs clutter up my gnome enviroment? Last time I installed KDE I had to reinstall because it was cluttering up my app menu.
<agorist> rhorse - yes. Foxit Reader installs to just an executable & i noticed a .foxit dir in my home dir with a config file. Should I put the executable file in the .foxit dir??
<Pici> geitenneuker: Please stay on topic here, this is a channel for Ubuntu suppor only. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<lstarnes> dakii1: I don't think so
<ak5> anyone know of a sweet way to compare xft fonts?
<sebsebseb> Where's the bot?
<geitenneuker> ok pigi
<meatcar> Would anybody know how I can pad a window with some space, so it wouldn't maximize/tile fully? Can I incorporate it into a theme?
<lstarnes> dakii1: when purging individual applications, they should be removed along with their menu entries
<BLACKPLAGUE> hello all.  new to ubuntu. hope i like it.
<geitenneuker> pici: are you the master of this channel?
<IdleOne> !welcome | BLACKPLAGUE
<lstarnes> geitenneuker: I believe he is an operator
<BLACKPLAGUE> ty
<davidpramana> welcome
<rhorse> agorist: no, put it in /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin -- it will find the config by itself
<mdg> BLACKPLAGUE: welcome to Ubuntu!
<geitenneuker> lstarnes: ok sir
<BLACKPLAGUE> ty all
<Pici> geitenneuker: It doesn't matter if I am or not, you are not on-topic here.
<ubottu> geitenneuker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubottu> geitenneuker ignoring peoples off topic warnings, now trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> geitenneuker: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<epinky> !ping
<ubottu> BLACKPLAGUE: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> hehe bot lag
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<remote> mdg: thanks
<dakii1> No I just want the apps to be separate Istames. Not to have them uninstalled
<rhorse> agorist: but make sure you chmod +x it so it will run!
<BLACKPLAGUE> ty
<lstarnes> dakii1: I know
<ak5> anyone know of a sweet way to compare xft fonts?
<geitenneuker> ubouttu: did i do that?
<BobPenguin> hey there. I've been having problems with uploading files to the internet for months now on my ubuntu studio 9.04. Can't upload to youtube or flickr. Strangely enough I an upload to Vimeo useing the desktop uploader. I also hacve problems on uploading using a windowze virtual machine. Any hints on how to solve this?
<lstarnes> dakii1: but I do not think that you are trying to do can be done
<mdg> remote: your welcome!  Good luck!
<dakii1> maybe If I had one account for KDE and one for Gnome
<Black_Phantom> BobPenguin, what browser are you using ?
<lstarnes> dakii1: that probably wouldn't do it either
<IdleOne> !purekde | dakii1
<ubottu> dakii1: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ctmjr> bot must have been sleeping
<BobPenguin> Black_Phantom, I get this problems in all browsers. Firefox, chrome, internet explorer (on the windoze vm)
<frank1_> any ideas as to why my computers memory is being used up?
<assoguerozen_sx> guys if i change my /etc/init.d/rc currency 'none' to 'shell', wicd ask me to put user password all time i boot pc
<rhorse> ak5: xlsfonts?
<Rajasun> dakii1: you can always goto Preferences -> Main Menu and uncheck any menu entries including those for KDE. So no worries there about cluttering even if you are to install the full KDE desktop.
<ak5> frank1_: aliens
<ak5> rhorse: thx
<frank1_> aliens suck
<rhorse> ak5: xfontsel, I mean
<ThePassingShadow> mdg: Sorry for late reply, but htp://up.ppy.sh/files/screenshot-4.png
<dakii1> Oh Thanks Rajasun
<Pmax> hi at all
<Rajasun> dakii1: np
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: bot lag hmm
<frank1_> 2.3 of my 3.3 gigs of memory are being used and my comp is laggy
<ZaNeIuM> Out_Cold: why is ubuntu (system 01) so slow when copying over files from my other windows folders, i i get only 3MB/s. but when i boot system 01 with windows i get a much fater transfer at 11MB/s .
<BobPenguin> Black_Phantom: even the desktop uploader for windozw fails on my virtual windowe
<ak5> rhorse: that supports xft fonts? The program is butt ugly - they must have made newer
<Sydero> Does anyone know how to change the name for the root account?
<surge> is there anyway to force the installer for the ati drivers? I am trying to install the ATI proprietary drivers for my X1300 mobile graphics card and I can't get them installed in Karmic as it says its not supported
<Out_Cold> epinky, http://pastebin.com/m2ee56ea0
<ak5> Sydero: why?
<lstarnes> Sydero: I don't think that can be done, at least not safely
<surge> right now firefox crashes when I fullscreen youtube
<Black_Phantom> BobPenguin, thats really odd, maybe upgrading to 9.10 might fix the problem ;/ I think its a bug
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: she gets tired also
<rhorse> ak5: I dunno, it's what I use. I'm sure there's something more uptodate out there
<Out_Cold> ZaNeIuM, not so sure, I don't use windows machines
<Black_Phantom> BobPenguin, did you mess with some conf. did work before ?
<ak5> rhorse: ok, thx
<mdg> ThePassingShadow: you wanting to grow sda5?
<sebsebseb> !gender | IdleOne
<Black_Phantom> did it* work before
<ubottu> IdleOne: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: that is why I said she
<IdleOne> :)
<ThePassingShadow> mdg: I'd like to grow sda4 or sda2
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: :)
<frank1_> is it safe to shut down all the sleeping processes in my system monitor???
<BobPenguin> I don't think I mess with confing Black_phantom, but it could be. Would hte upgrade fix it? Should I do a clean install?
<ThePassingShadow> Whichever is possible
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: and that's why I did that
<epinky> Out_Cold: ok, now "tsclient"  and adjust according to your needs
<mdg> sda4 is swap
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: the factoid
<agorist> rhorse - thanks.
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: hehe I see
<mdg> sda2 is windows?
<Black_Phantom> BobPenguin, hmmm upgrading might work well too, yes if it was a real bug it would be fixed by now i guess
<ak5> is there something newer and less ocular-cancer-invoking than xfontsel?
<ThePassingShadow> mdg: Yeah
<mdg> ThePassingShadow: dual booting?
<ThePassingShadow> Yeah
<rhorse> agorist: how is it better than the native viewer in U?
<ThePassingShadow> I installed kubuntu and it got messed up and wouldn't use GNOME
<ThePassingShadow> I installed Ubuntu
<BobPenguin> Thanks a lot Black_Phantom. I will try the upgrade right after I make some backups. Thanks a lot for the advice!
<ThePassingShadow> And then deleted the Kubuntu partition
<ThePassingShadow> But then it was unallocated
<mdg> ThePassingShadow: I don't have experience with resizing windows  - but I would definitely do a backup before you try anything.
<emanux> i can't choose disc when burning using brasero
<emanux> what could go wrong?
<Burmand> hello everyone
<ThePassingShadow> mdg: I don't know what to try, even if I do
<Black_Phantom> BobPenguin, np man :)
<Pmax> i've a problem with wifi signal. How i can improve it? On XP it's excellent but with jaunty it is not and i can't connect to internet. I've a netgear wg3111v3 usb wireless pen
<sebsebseb> ThePassingShadow:  mdg     Ubuntu is the base basically, and you can have  Gnome,  KDE, and XFCE and so on, all in the same install,  one will be the default that can be changed,  but you log in to them from the log in screen
<sebsebseb> ThePassingShadow: Ubuntu/Gnome   Kubuntu/KDE   XFCE/Xubuntu
<sebsebseb> mdg: ^^^^^^
<mdg> ThePassingShadow: you would want to boot from a live CD to try the resizing - you don't want file systems mounted when you do that
<Burmand> somebody knows how to connect a nokia N85 with cable and connect to the internet?
<ThePassingShadow> mdg: Oh, okay
<ThePassingShadow> I should use a Live CD ?
<decora> ThePassingShadow: BACK your shit up
<mdg> ThePassingShadow: yes use a live cd - the program Gparted
<decora> ThePassingShadow: if you lose power during a resize you are completely fucked
<ZaNeIuM> Out_Cold: then you should have an idea what i could do to speed up my nic
<Pici> decora: Please mind your language here
<rhorse> agorist: how is foxit better than the Ubuntu reader?
<floppyears> when I type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source
<ThePassingShadow> I have Gparted
<floppyears> it doesn't bring up the dialog to reconfigure the package any ideas on how to get it to bring up the dialog?
<mdg> decora: that's a hard lesson to learn aint it
<ThePassingShadow> Trust me, I know I should back up my stuff
<epinky> Burmand: not very sure, but you can use Minicom or Kermit on /dev/ttyACM0 or something like that
<Sean> brookberry12
<ThePassingShadow> I just need to know steps
<decora> mdg: especially when its someone else who is paying you to fix their system
<hal> hello from texas
<Timbauns> hello I have linux 6.1 how can I watch dvds?
<perscitus> Why is ubuntu servers down?
<Burmand> Thanks epinky i try that
<mdg> ThePassingShadow: is windows your default boot - first boot option?
<errr-or> hi, anyone could tell what to do to get synchronization for evolution with synce and multisync to work?
<ThePassingShadow> First boot is Ubuntu
<mdg> decora: ouch!
<agorist> rhorse - great question. I don't know, All I know is that ubuntu's default reader kept crashing on me. Literally every 10-20 minutes it would just crash
<ThePassingShadow> I installed Windows first
<Guest34164> anyone know how to download some form of msn onto ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> ZaNeIuM, i am just learning like yourself. what I can share with others, and they do the same
<ThePassingShadow> But in GRUB, Ubuntu is default
<sebsebseb> Guest34164: yes
<Black_Phantom> Timbauns, be more specific what distro are you using, and you can watch DVDs by using VLC software
<sebsebseb> Guest34164:  there are quite a few in fact
<mdg> ThePassingShadow: is that the way you want it?
<Roasted> Hey guys - I can't crack what's wrong here. I have 2 groups, both identical. One restricts users as necessary, the other does not. The GID that gets assigned to the one gruop is 1005, and 1007 for the other. The one with 1005 as the GID is the oen that doesn't work. Something is wrong with it, I have no idea how to troubleshoot it or reset it or anything. What can I do?
<ThePassingShadow> I'm fine with that
<rhorse> !libdvdcss | Timbauns
<perscitus> ThePassingShadow.->  what you trying to do?
<ubottu> Timbauns: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ThePassingShadow> I just want that space allocated somewhere else
<sebsebseb> !pm > Guest34164
<ubottu> Guest34164, please see my private message
<ZaNeIuM> Out_Cold: so this is your 1st computer ever?!
<Timbauns> Black_Phantom: I installed the dvd player mplayer but cannot find its icon
<ThePassingShadow> Like, either in Ubuntu or in Windows
<ThePassingShadow> And not being wasted
<sebsebseb> Guest34164: no need to pm for the MSN stuff
<mdg> ThePassingShadow: it should be doo-able
<Black_Phantom> Timbauns, what distro are you using ?
<decora> Roasted try making a new group and put everyone in it
<Timbauns> as i said 6.1
<Pmax> hi guys..can you help me?
<ThePassingShadow> mdg: How do I do it ?
<Black_Phantom> Timbauns, Ubuntu ?
<rhorse> agorist: ok, one more Q: what version of Ubuntu?
<Timbauns> Black_Phantom: excuse me?
<epinky> !ask | Pmax
<sebsebseb> !msn | Guest34164
<ubottu> Pmax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hal> whats up pmax?
<ubottu> Guest34164: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Black_Phantom> Timbauns, is it Ubuntu Linux ?
<Roasted> decora - I did, and that works fine and that's all well and good. BUT any group that grabs GID of 1005 is problematic and I don't know why.
<Timbauns> Black_Phantom: no linux
<decora> Pmax: yes, i can sense a correct answer coming in from Zorgon, my partner on Algos 7
<sebsebseb> Guest34164: hmm well yes there's,  Pidgin, Empathy, and Kopete for multi protocall
<Out_Cold> ZaNeIuM, don't assume that because I don't know much about file transfers between different computers makes this my very 1st computer
<Pmax> ah...ok...the question is: i've a problem with wifi signal. How i can improve it? On XP it's excellent but with jaunty it is not and i can't connect to internet. I've a netgear wg3111v3 usb wireless pen
<decora> Roasted: whhy are your groups 'grabbing' 1005, tell them to stop
<sebsebseb> Guest34164: if you want just MSN though,  reply to me here, and I'll say
<Black_Phantom> Timbauns, LinuxMint ?
<Roasted> decora - just because 1005 would be the next available GID in line to grab. I know I can change them, BUT STILL, I dont know why 1005 is being problematic. I want to fix it.
<decora> Pmax: do you get any signal at all?
<Black_Phantom> Timbauns, there is no such thing as linux alone, there are distrubtions
<Timbauns> Black_Phantom: What do you mean? I just want to watch a dvd!
<Pmax> yes
<Timbauns> Black_Phantom: u r kidding me? I am no noob, I know the os linux
<decora> Roasted: you could run 'strace -f 2>&1 ' and use grep
<mdg> ThePassingShadow: after you back up your stuff, boot from the live cd and find the app "Gparted" - just like the screen shot.  Then click on the partition you want to work with and you should be able to drap the partition larger or smaller  - it may take some time - usually does.  Once everything looks the way you want, tell gparted to execute the reszining, etc.
<Roasted> decora - what do you mean, and use grep?
<decora> Pmax: are you sure your linux box even ses your usb dongle? does it show up in lsusb
<GamerKnight> Hello people
<gagita> my karmic doesn't detect sound hardware in compaq nc6230
<Black_Phantom> Timbauns, am not kidding you :) I just want to know whether I would give you the yum command or the apt command to install VLC so that you can watch DVDs
<Spoofie> ␇
<Pmax> yes..the signal is poor on jaunty
<decora> Roasted: grep for calls to open() and stuff that should fail with permission problems. run it on your 1007 people then on your 1005 people, compare results
<ThePassingShadow> mdg: Thanks !
<ThePassingShadow> I'll do that
<Spoofie> ␇
<ThePassingShadow> I'll get back on IRC if I have any more issues
<gagita> nybody can help me please ??
<Timbauns> Black_Phantom: I clicked on mplayer for dvds
<rhorse> Pmax: are you on the puter now?
<Pmax> i can navigate but it disconnect many times
<GamerKnight> gagita: whats the problem?
<Iowan> !hello |<GamerKnight:
<ubottu> <GamerKnight:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> Guest34164: your in luck,  here's the info anyway.   AMSN,  and Kmess, and emescene (if I spelt that correctly)  all of which you can get from the repo.  There's also Mercury Messenger a closed source java app a bit buggy I guess really,  that can support most of the Live Messenger features and some of it's own stuff.  Plus there's a way to get a slightly older verison of Live Messenger working in Wine.
<ShawnRisk> mdg: nothing is working.  I was able to go into monitor mode and that worked to show me the wireless networks.  I was able to not connect to any of them.  Next what happened was I created a new wireless network and that worked but there was no signal.
<Roasted> decora - Im sorry, but what command am I fully running then?
<Jordan_U> Black_Phantom: It's usually safe to assume people in #ubuntu are using ubuntu :)
<IdleOne> Black_Phantom: I think it is safe to assume apt commands is what you should give out in this channel
<GamerKnight> Iowan: hey dude, whats new?
<Timbauns> then I downloaded terminator salvation and now I cannot find mplayer icon
<Guest34164> thanks.
<Pmax> what's puter?
<Rajasun> Timbauns: you can watch your dvd after you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and of course a media player e.g. vlc, smplayer, totem
<agorist> rhorse - version 9.10. However, due to this, and some other issues, I'm now running 9.04 in the form of Mint (Please don't berate me)
<gagita> GamerKnight: I dont see any hardware in my sound preference
<GamerKnight> Timbauns: start the terminal and just type mplayer and press enter
<Black_Phantom> Jordan_U, IdleOne ; ok thanks :)
<decora> Roasted: what command are you wanting to fail with permissions blocking it?
<Timbauns> GamerKnight: temrinal is anothe rdvd app?
<sebsebseb> Guest34164: only one guy makes Mercury Messenger
<mdg> ShawnRisk: hmmm....
<Timbauns> they told me to use mplayer for dvd
<Timbauns> not temrinal
<GamerKnight> Timbauns: what version of ubuntu are you using, and no terminal is the command prompt like cmd.exe in windows
<ShawnRisk> mdg: I restarted and can see wireless networks now.  I am going to try and connect to one of them
<Timbauns> windows is for noobs
<sebsebseb> Guest34164: np, but don't just go in to pm with people your wanting help from, many will find it annoying
<Roasted> decora - the group in question is "samba". It's a samba group I created. "samba" is the group assigned to /media/storage, which is my network drive. There's a user I do NOT want in Samba, so that way he has no access. But he has access. And hes' not in the group and the permissions on the directory are 770.
<Timbauns> I use linux
<mdg> ShawnRisk: what kind of encription?
<rhorse> agorist: ya, 9.10 is still kinda rough. I run 8.04/Mint Elyssa, cuz it's so stable.
<roooooot> I just lost the game.
<GamerKnight> Timbauns: Terminal = CLI = Command Line Interface = no graphics just text
<emanux> hello, i cant burn using brasero
<Odd13> OMG i lost the game too
<roooooot> Odd13: you're welcome
<Rajasun> Timbauns: No. Terminal ala GNOME tErminal is the command prompt equivalent in Linux & other *Nixes.
<epinky> Timbauns: vlc player will work most of the time
<roooooot> haha
<Odd13> hate you
<mdg> ShawnRisk: if you type "sudo iwlist scan" in a terminal it will also show your network, signal strength and type of encryption
<Roasted> decora - 1005 Samba does not work. It doesn't restrict Fred, the user I want to be restricted. 1007 Samba does, yet both groups are identical, and Fred isn't a member of either group, and perms are 770 so he should have ZERO access since he would fall under all others.
<Timbauns> O geeez I dont want to write a document I want watch my temrinator dvd
<GamerKnight> Timbauns: listen to epinky vlc is much  better
<GamerKnight> Timbauns: sudo apt-get install -y vlc
<Out_Cold> epinky, do you run tsclient in the terminal? I get "(tsclient:5287): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Out_Cold> "
<Timbauns> sudo?
<rhorse> Pmax: are you on the computer with the bad wifi now?
<Timbauns> what s that?
<ctmjr> !dvds | Timbauns:
<Rajasun> vlc sure is 1 pcs of work...can even do shoutcast radio and tv ;)
<GamerKnight> Timbauns: you need to open the terminal first,
<mdg> vlc rocks!
<Timbauns> where can I download the temrinal?
<GamerKnight> Timbauns: sudo is the command to run everything after it as the root user.
<epinky> Out_Cold: just type: "tsclient" then enter
<rhorse> ShawnRisk: it
<decora> Roasted: 770 wha is that, rw-rw----?
<Black_Phantom> GamerKnight, he is messing around :)
<rhorse> ShawnRisk: it is iwlist scanning
<sebsebseb> !terminal |  Timbauns
<ubottu> Timbauns: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<coz_> Timbauns,  applications/accessories
<Out_Cold> epinky, that was the gtk error i got
<Roasted> decora - 770 is RWX RWX ---
<sebsebseb> !sudo |  Timbauns
<GamerKnight> Black_Phantom: he was starting i p me off,
<ubottu> Timbauns: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mdg> Timbauns: how about using Synaptics to get VLC?
<rhorse> ShawnRisk: it is iwlist [port] scanning
<coz_> Timbauns,   terminal is under that
<Rajasun> Timbauns: it shld hv been installed already by default
<GamerKnight> Black_Phantom: thanks for the heads up
<ari_stress> monring all
<Out_Cold> epinky, i am running this in a terminal via ssh
<Rajasun> Timbauns: goto Accessories -> Terminal
<Pmax> no
<Timbauns> is n sudo i security risk?
<Roasted> decora - meaning owner has full rights, gruop has full rights, and others have zero rights. Owner is jason:samba, and fred is not a member of samba, and fred obviously isnt jason, yet fred can read, write, do whatever. But like I said, the other group hes restricted properly. I dont get it
<GamerKnight> Timbauns: the computer will only do what you tell it. you are the secutiry risk
<epinky> Out_Cold: what command are you using?, X Forwarding is enabled
<Timbauns> ok then tell me how i can start chat as user and not as root
<Pmax> no...now it says: Quality=48/70  Signal level=-62 dBm
<Out_Cold> epinky, probably not? i wasn't aware that x needed to be forwarded
<agorist> rhorse - stability is important. Thanks a lot btw.
<perscitus> Anyone know how to setup Wifi with Broadcom w/o ethernet cable use?
<epinky> Out_Cold: check for X11Forwarding on /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<decora> Roasted: u have 2 groups w same name?
<GamerKnight> Timbauns: sudo shutdown now -h -P
<rhorse> agorist: NP
<mdg> ShawnRisk: how's it going?
<Out_Cold> epinky, X11Forwarding yes
<GamerKnight> THAT will teach Timbauns to waste my time, trying to help noobs here. not waste my time on idiots
<decora> Roasted: is this going through samba, or are u talking about fred using normal linux filesystem comands
<agorist> rhorse -- really quick. How do I access the file system dir in the terminal?
<plitter> http://pastebin.com/m46c855f4 why cant i scale the picture to a certain height without it affecting the width?
<agorist> rhorse - i need to get to usr/bin
<GamerKnight> he wont be back anytime soon
<owl_> anybody familiar with this little message : ata5: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0) ?
<perscitus> Anyone know how to setup Wifi with Broadcom w/o ethernet cable use?
<GamerKnight> perscitus: DAMIT!
<Out_Cold> agorist, start with ls
<manuel__> hi
<Iowan> GamerKnight: Timbauns already left
<epinky> Out_Cold: now: "ssh -X user@remote_machine"
<mdg> perscitus: what kind of broadcom card you have?
<GamerKnight> Iowan: i know haha, i wonder why it was so suden haha
<Roasted> decora - let me SSH to it from my spare pc and test that out... 1 second...
<manuel__> can someone help with grub?
<mdg> Iowan: where bouts you from?
<GamerKnight> Iowan: mowhahahahahah
<agorist> Out_Cold - ls - im in my home directory
<sebsebseb> GamerKnight: they seemed to be a troll,  I went through  what they put
<rhorse> well, just 'cd /usr/bin'. You will need to use 'sudo' before any copy commands cuz /usr/bin is root access only.
<Iowan> mdg: Ohio? ;)
<ShawnRisk> mdg:  WEP and quality=64/70 and Signal level=-46 dBm
<agorist> Out_Cold - how do I get back one step into the file system dir?
<Out_Cold> agorist, cd ..
<GamerKnight> sebsebseb: yer i thought he was just a noob asking for help, but he was just wasting me time.
<mdg> Iowan: Ohio?
<perscitus> mdg.->  Dell Mini
<sebsebseb> GamerKnight: that's what I thought, untill I had read stuff that they had already put that I had missed
<decora> perscitus do you live near tulsa
<Out_Cold> agorist, also use the tab-completion when typing a name like /et*tab*
<mdg> ShawnRisk: its either you adapter is not doing wep or you are just too far away from your router
<rhorse> agorist: well, just 'cd /usr/bin'. You will need to use 'sudo' before any copy commands cuz /usr/bin is root access only.
<GamerKnight> sebsebseb: Trolls shouldnt run ssh on standard ports
<mdg> Iowan: I'm from Nebraska
<agorist> Out_Cold -- I'm familiar with CD. I just don't know how to show the hidden file in my File System
<emanux> hello, i cant burn using brasero
<Black_Phantom> emanux, try using k3b
<mdg> agorist: ls -a
<ak5> Ahhh this makes no sense to me. My Chinese fonts Look extremely pretty in Irssi(screen) but not in a normal urxvt window. Wtf is that all about?
<rww> GamerKnight: Please consider reading this channel's guidelines. Your attitude, and giving commands to users in this channel that do things like shut down their computer (or other annoying things), are against them.
<rhorse> !cli | agorist
<rww> !guidelines | GamerKnight
<ubottu> agorist: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<emanux> is brasero not working anymore?
<ubottu> GamerKnight: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<epinky> emanux: what error do you get?
<ShawnRisk> mdg: I am right next to router
<mortuis99> is their a way to SHRED all of the files and sub dirs within a dir or does it have to be done dir by dir?
<decora> rww: lol, guess we have come a long way since #linpeople
<emanux> i cant select a disc to burn even if i already inserted a blank disc
<emanux> the selection for disc is disabled
<sebsebseb> decora: what's that?
<rhorse> mortuis99: rm -fr /dir
<agorist> rhorse - sudo cd /usr/bin -- command not found
<Rajasun> emanus: brasero is working fine on my end. Could be an issue on your end instead e.g. wrong drive
<decora> some old irc channel where they used to tell people to rm -rf the root directory
<rhorse> agorist: NOT for cd (!)
<GamerKnight> rww: are you a bot? if not sorry. he was wasting everyones time. there are real noobs here that need help
<TPS> mdg: Hey, it's me again
<moymoy> emanux: close brasero all the way and open it again
<TPS> I'm on my laptop now
<sebsebseb> !langauge > ak5
<ubottu> ak5, please see my private message
<mortuis99> rhorse does that just delete the dir or shred it was well/?
<TPS> It won't let me resize my partitions
<agorist> mdg -- bam! thanks. What does -a do? (I know I can look it up, but throw me a bone. ;)
<rww> GamerKnight: I'm aware of this. Someone else breaking channel rules doesn't allow you to do so.
<ak5> sebsebseb: wth is ok?
<GamerKnight> rww: good point an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind - gandi
<rhorse> morticia: just deletes it. Sorry. Don't know how to do it with shred.
<mdg> agorist: -a is to list all the hidden files
<Out_Cold> epinky, so i have the ssh -X running and tried the xvnc4viewer again still get unable to open display ""
<rww> GamerKnight: Indeed :)
<agorist> mdf -- cool
<sebsebseb> ak5: maybe, but better to use something else really I guess,  and not the one you used of course :)
<rhorse> morticia: find can do this, but it's man page is a slog.
<mdg> ShawnRisk: that's odd..
<TPS> mdg: I don't understand the interfact
<li00> Can someone point me at a guide or explain to me how one could load the ubuntu installer on a hard disk partition to send to someone with no optical drive
<TPS> interface*
<emma> does the mini.iso install a minimal system or does it just not put stuff on the cd so the install takes longer as it pulls it from the web?
<emanux> i dont know what is happening to this brasero
<owl_> has anybody seen this message on boot up when the quiet splash kernel parameters have been removed ata5: SRST failed (errno=-16) ata5: reset failed, giving up
<decora> li00: you get a raw image and do a dd if=ubuntu.img of=/dev/harddisk_device
<ak5> sebsebseb: I think that is overdoing it, but thats just me
<Black_Phantom> There is a Mac emulator like wine for windows ( Just wondering )
<rww> emma: It pulls stuff from the web. There are some more details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
 * perscitus smiles at emma 
<myk_robinson> hey, guys. Is there a way to disable the drum sound that plays when GDM starts up?
<emanux> always asking a device to burn even if i already put it
<decora> li00: there are instructions somewhere on the ubuntu wiki (at least for netbook remix)
<emanux> and always buring an iso image
<rhorse> myk_robinson: put a screwdriver thru your speakers
<gagita> no sound in my karmic box, hp compaq nc6230
<epinky> Out_Cold: sudo xhost +localhost && sudo export DISPLAY=0:0
<rhorse> :)
<myk_robinson> rhorse: tried that already
<TPS> mdg: Mind walking me through the steps
<agorist> mdg - how can I see hidden /usr/bin ? (i'm somewhat confused. In Nautilus /usr/bin is under the "File System". So how do I get to it via the terminal?)
<TPS> ?
<rww> agorist: "cd /usr/bin"
<mortuis99> rhorse i just wanna SshRED everyting in the dir not specific things
<rww> agorist: cd stands for Change Directory
<GamerKnight> Why is Ubuntu hosted on free node. its so errr arrrr, no ssh, no alternative ports, no mibbit access and this webchar.freenode.net is crap
<perscitus> Minimal CD is good for Netbooks and small flash drives i guess
<Out_Cold> epinky, xhost:  unable to open display ""
<epinky> Out_Cold: sudo xhost +localhost && sudo export DISPLAY=0:0 (in local machine) :)
<sebsebseb> akav:  for that one you could have done this instead for example  What Happened!!!
<mdg> agorist: hidden files in /usr/bin?
<Out_Cold> oh lol..
<GamerKnight> that was a serious question?
<ardchoille> agorist: You might want to spend some time here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gagita> agorist: as rww said then ls -lah to see hidden file and size of the file
<rhorse> mortuis99: find will do that. give me a sec and I'll check the syntax for you.
<agorist> rww - I'm familiar with cd. but when I cd into /usr/bin I just get a 'command not found'.
<mortuis99> rhorse TY
<mdg> agorist: what command?
<emma> rww: i think what i really want is a command line only. My objective is to install a bare 9.10 so that I can change the sources.list and upgrade to 10.4
<ShawnRisk> mdg: any other ideas?
<agorist> mdg - ok, I obviously said something stupid. Never mind the 'hidden' part. I just need to get into the dir /usr/bin
<Black_Phantom> GamerKnight, because they wanted to save time rather than building a whole new IRC server lol
<mdg> ShawnRisk: hmm, you have driver installed, you can see network but cannot connect... right?
<rww> emma: Try the Alternate CD, perhaps? I'm pretty sure you can select on there to just install a command-line system (ubuntu-minimal + ubuntu-standard, basically).
<GamerKnight> Black_Phantom: but irc server takes like 2min to setup, there are 100s of other free irc providers out there that dont suck
<emma> rww: right on
<mdg> agorist: type:  cd /usr/bin
<Black_Phantom> GamerKnight, true, but I can't find a reason why freenode sucks?
<mdg> agorist: then:  ls -a to list the files
<Guest85919> my /var/log is having 25 gb... how do i clean it?
<ShawnRisk> mdg: I connected once but that was before the restart.  Now I can see the networks but the password or something isn't letting me connect.
<GamerKnight> Black_Phantom: No ssl support, no alt ports, no mibbit access, and the webchat suck so bad
<agorist> mdg - rww - gagita - rhorse -- thanks all. I found it. I thought I was in /home, but apparently I wasn't and I had to be in /home to get to /usr/bin
<mdg> ShawnRisk: so its a wep issue...
<Zabbadahu> I am trying to modify my xorg.conf for my video card but I am not able to find it
<myk_robinson> owl_: no, not yet
<decora> Guest85919: run a du -a /var/log | sort -n | tail -20 and see what is taking the most space. then less it and see why its logging so much
<Out_Cold> epinky, that was done
<Out_Cold> epinky, do you do this with a script?
<GamerKnight> Black_Phantom: i use alot of networks that are locked down, and dont allow irc on standard port becuase of malware, and becuase the admin are * people. so i have to use this webchat or set up ssh to get outside the network. it drives me made
<mdg> ShawnRisk: you are using the default wifi manager in gnome correct?
<ZaNeIuM> [21:04] <Out_Cold> ZaNeIuM, not so sure, I don't use windows machines
<agorist> Why are is /usr/bin under "file system" in nautilus, but under "home" in terminal?
<ShawnRisk> mdg: how do I know if it is 40/128-bit key or 128-bit Passphrase or LEAP or Dynamic WEP (802.1x)?
<ZaNeIuM> that is why i assumed
<rww> GamerKnight: Freenode allows access over 8001 too. That tends to be unblocked some places that 6667 is blocked.
<epinky> Out_Cold: just execute those 2 command lines
<Out_Cold> epinky, i did
<ShawnRisk> mdg: just the wireless thing at the top right
<Filmgeek> hey all - is this the best place for a noob install question
<myk_robinson> owl_: no luck, that option only affects the sound after successful login. I am looking at this now:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/437429
<GamerKnight> rww: should have tryed 8001 thanks
<ZaNeIuM> along with this statment....[21:11] <Out_Cold> ZaNeIuM, i am just learning like yourself
<Black_Phantom> GamerKnight, freenode is made especially for projects I guess
<Iowan> Filmgeek: Give it a shot!
<mdg> ShawnRisk: not sure about the bit part...
<rhorse> mortuis99: "find . -type f -exec shred ’{}’ \;" without the quotes should do it. Run it from within the top directory you want to shred the files in.
<Out_Cold> ZaNeIuM, wtf is your malfunction?
<Black_Phantom> but I'm impressed by Mozilla how it has its own IRC server
<Guest85919> <decora>kern.log and syslog
<decora> this is absolutely, categorically, indubitably, and unequivocally, the best place for a noob to ask a question
<Filmgeek> I just downloaded and installed the wubi installer on an atom machine...upon startup of ubuntu I get dropped inot the GNU grub shell
<Guest85919> <decora>how do i less it?
<Filmgeek> and it's stuck there
<ZaNeIuM> Out_Cold: you kidding?
<Black_Phantom> GamerKnight, freenode is like sourceforge but for IRC
<epinky> Out_Cold: ok, now "vncviewer -via user@remote_host localhost:0"
<decora> Guest85919: look at those files see why they are taking so much. tail -100 /var/log/syslog | less
<Out_Cold> go troll elsewhere
<ShawnRisk> mdg: I am just going to update all the packages right now to see if that helps
<rww> Out_Cold: be nice, please
<mdg> ShawnRisk: are you the admin of the router?  You could go in and check the router and copy the keys?
<Out_Cold> i am being nice
<ZaNeIuM> your the one gripping, [21:13] <Out_Cold> ZaNeIuM, don't assume that because I don't know much about file transfers between different computers makes this my very 1st computer
<Rajasun> Guest85919: 25 GB is kinda suspicious but for all i know you could be running a server. If you want the cruft removed, there are tools like logrotate, bleachbit, fslint. Install the latter 2 packages with aptitude or a package manager you like. Some handy commands to know for housekeeping is -> sudo deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove --purge && sudo deborphan --guess-data | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove --purge; sudo apt-get autoremo
<Rajasun> ve && sudo aptitude purge '~c'; sudo apt-get autoclean
<ShawnRisk> mdg: yes I am the admin.  I am copying the keys
<mitrovarr> Hmm... I tried some fixes for the mouse + touchpad issue but none of them helped.  Does anyone have any other ideas?  The issue is that if I connect a USB mouse, mouse clicks (with either the mouse or the touchpad) fail to be recognized some of the time.  Disconnecting the mouse makes the touchpad work properly.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<decora> Guest85919: or even tail -f /var/log/syslog
<ShawnRisk> mdg: just to tell you wired to the router works
<mdg> ShawnRisk: An update is always a good idea.  The only other option, which I highly hesitate to mention is going the ndiswrapper route, but since you can see the network at this point I'm leaning toward a wep issue.
<ShawnRisk> mdg: I am using wireless on this laptop so I know wireless works
<Guest85919> <Rajasun> its a flesh desktop installation
<perscitus> Im trying to get wifi working on my dell mini
<ShawnRisk> mdg: let me finish with update and I will get back to you
<mdg> ShawnRisk: good luck!
<decora> perscitus: wifi or 3g?
<methods> is there a tool that will help me setup my ati card ?
<Out_Cold> epinky, even after all that, i log in then get vncviewer: unable to open display "0:0"
<emanux> hello, i already rebooted my pc and brasero still cannot device
<emanux> worst it cannot eject the devices
<GamerKnight> Black_Phantom: whats running on freenode on port 9003
<GamerKnight> Black_Phantom: i connected to it via ssl, it seems to be a irc server, but its not the same as this one
<Leemp> Is there any way to refresh Nautilus' cache of a folder? It seems to be stuck with a bad cache, using the refresh button doesn't help, and its not displaying new files/folders inside of it.
<GamerKnight> anyone else have any ideas
<epinky> Out_Cold: can you "sudo xhost + && sudo export DISPLAY=0:0"  on remote machine? is X running on remote machine?
<Leemp> Note this is just one specific folder.
<lucasg> I am trying to install Xubuntu by making three primary partitions: sda1 as ext3 on /boot at 200 MB, sda2 as ext4 on / at 25 GB, and sda3 on /home at 100 GB. All goes well during installation, however when I restart, I am immediately landed a GRUB console. No errors, just the console. Any ideas why it's not booting?
<Pici> GamerKnight: This isn't really the place to discuss freenode issues, try #freenode instead.
<lucasg> sda3 is ext4 *
<Black_Phantom> GamerKnight, The test network is currently running on testnet.freenode.net, port 9002 for normal connections or 9003 for SSL connections
<perscitus> Decadent.->  What part of my original did you have trouble with?
<Out_Cold> epinky, x is running but let me do those commands. i don't think the export command needs sudo though as i get errors with and none without
<Black_Phantom> GamerKnight, check this out Canonical donated $2300 to freenode
<epinky> Out_Cold: ok, then don't use sudo on export :)
<mattjackets> Hi all, I have an nvidia card with twinview enabled.  fresh install of 9.10.  in the past I could force an application to open on a particular monitor by setting DISPLAY=:0.0 or :0.1.  Now, with 9.10, DISPLAY=:0.1 is invalid.  How can I force a particular application to open on a particular monitor?
<GamerKnight> Black_Phantom: we should get ssl for that price
<Black_Phantom> GamerKnight, LOL
<Out_Cold> epinky, sudo xhost gives me unable to open display ""
<Black_Phantom> GamerKnight, I think the new test network supports SSL which will replace this in the future
<decora> lucasg: my guess would be grub doesnt know whats going on, maybe you could reinstall grub using a livecd
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom:  GamerKnight  old news that they donated quite a bit of money, whenever it was now
<GamerKnight> Black_Phantom: that would be cool. i think it called testnet
<lucasg> decora, I'm on the livecd now
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom:  GamerKnight  also I guess really it was Mark Shuttleworth since as far as  I know Canonical still don't make a profit
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, do you know when they gonna replace this one with the test one?
<lucasg> decora, How/where do I install to?
<mattjackets> Out_Cold: try "export DISPLAY=:0" before your sudo command
<Pici> GamerKnight, Black_Phantom: This is the Ubuntu support channel, please take offtopic conversation elsewhere. #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter, or #freenode for freenode related stuff.
<sharpen047> hey all does anyone know how to assign global hotkeys for rhythmbox in kde?
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: offtopic, but  replace what with what?
<decora> lucasg: yeah its something like uh... you mount your / then you chroot there (after linking your /devs with some command i forget ) then you run grub-install again
<epinky> Out_Cold: can you type this in the remote machine physically(I mean type this on remote , not using ssh)?
<saledir> хай
<Black_Phantom> Pici, cool man
<lucasg> decora, I'll try
<GamerKnight> sebsebseb:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<GamerKnight> Black_Phantom:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<epinky> !ru | saledir
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> saledir: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<decora> lucasg; u know the chroot ? she is the best!
<Out_Cold> epinky, it's headless but possible
<lucasg> decora, as long as I can touch, finger, and fsck ;)
<decora> lucasg: wow that demented
<sebsebseb> GamerKnight: Black_Phantom   uh huh, but I won't be going there,  your off topic is over,  with me taking part in it anyway
<con-man> is transmission an acceptable torrent program? or is there better?  my torrents are not downloading...
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, cool
<lucasg> con-man, It's perfectly fine
<rww> con-man: Transmission works fine. In my opinion, Deluge works better :)
<decora> con-man: get a job
<con-man> decora, wtf?
<lucasg> decora, Hahahaha
<Black_Phantom> GamerKnight, join #freenode with me, am asking them
<con-man> well my torrents aren't downloading, and they were downloading just fine in win7 using utorrent :(
<lucasg> con-man, Check ports.
<decora> lucasg: the command is mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: altough I am wondering why you copied  GamerKnight with the channel name in a message to me
<con-man> lucasg, hmmmm I didn't think Ubuntu blocked those ports by default.  Which port numbers do torrents use?
<lucasg> decora, I want to do that before I install-grubby?
<sharpen047> hey all does anyone know how to assign global hotkeys for rhythmbox in kde?
<lucasg> con-man, Make sure the port you have specified is open on your router
<decora> con-man: trust me...  Twilight New Moon is not worth torrenting
<sweetandy> decora: +1
<decora> lucasg: before you chroot, do that, you will get your /devs set up
<emma> Twilight New Moon was a good movie in my opinion.
<con-man> lucasg, don't use a router, only have 1 computer
<emma> decora: -1
<lucasg> decora, +1
<emma> But this is not a good channel to talk about Twilight New Moon :)
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, i didnt understand, copying what exactly ?
<lucasg> emma, you're a girl, 99% of girls like that movie, so you don't count.
<decora> emma: in my opinion 'buffy vs edward' is much better film (although shorter)
<mattjackets> anyone know why DISPLAY=:0.1 is an invalid display under ubuntu 9.10 using nvidia twinview?
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom:  sebsebseb: #ubuntu-offtopic
<epinky> Out_Cold: anyway, you need to have an active X-Windows (Gnome, KDE or anyother) session already running before you fire up the VNC server, no matter if headless
<emma> I can't imagine how you guys could imagine it being better than it was. It had pretty good action and decent visual effects. There were some moments that were admittedly sappy but that was not the center of mass of the movie. It was pretty cool I thought. As movies go, it's a movie you can unwind and be entertained by.
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Black_Phantom> sebsebseb, alright we are already there
<decora> lol i derailed that silly torrent question
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: ok, but there's some sort of movie off topic now as well
<Black_Phantom> oh
<obscure> If i run apt-get upgrade to update the packages on Ubuntu Server, (apache2, php5, etc...) do I need to reconfigure them?
<GamerKnight> From corv-car1-gw.nero.net (207.98.64.177) icmp_seq=1 Packet filtered
<obscure> my motd has this thing where it says there are a number of packages that can be upgraded
<emma> What you are saying is interesting but not really on topic for a support channel. To find a channel related to ubuntu that is more appropriate for socializing, try /msg alis list *ubuntu
<obscure> some are security
<gp5st> anyone here using unison?
<GamerKnight> any idea what Packet filtered means? is the firewall rerouting my traffic
<gagita> no sound device in my karmic box, compaq nc 6230
<obscure> but I'd like to upgrade them without the need to reconfigure
<gagita> anyone can help me please
<dhaivat> I need help!
<dhaivat> I completely screwed up GTK!
<SirTwat> Having some issues with Realtek 8111c/8169 Gigabit drivers... it works when it wants to... can someone help please?
<epinky> !who > emma
<dhaivat> I was mucking around with IDEs
<dhaivat> and
<epinky> !who | emma
<ubottu> emma: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dhaivat> now, for every gtk app I open
<dhaivat> this is the error I get:
<metalwolf_> weird error
<sharpen047> hey all does anyone know how to assign global hotkeys for rhythmbox in kde?
<owl_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dhaivat> /usr/lib/libgio.so-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_thread_gettime
<dhaivat> what should I do?!
<dhaivat> nothing is run
<dhaivat> *running
<dhaivat> I have very important data on my computer
<dhaivat> I seriously need help!
<sharpen047> does anyone know how to assign global hotkeys for rhythmbox in kde?
<decora> dhaivat: shut down X, log on a console, use apt-get to purge and the reinstall some of your gtk libraries
<dhaivat> such as?
<dhaivat> what gtk libraries?
<dhaivat> and how do I shutdown x?
<maco> dhaivat: is all your very important data in /home? because if you go to manual partition option when reinstalling and tell it to use the same partition but not to format, your /home is saved anyway
<decora> libgio-fam for starters
<maco> dhaivat: stop X using "sudo service gdm stop"
<owl_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dhaivat> okay stopped gdm in console
<SirTwat> Can someone help with my Realtek gigabit drivers?  What information do you need from me?
<dhaivat> no wait
<dhaivat> it won't let me go to console all there is is a black screen
<decora> ctrl-alt-f4
<dhaivat> that's what I did decora
<dhaivat> it didn't work
<dhaivat> I have restarted my computer
<dhaivat> its loading
<sharpen047> does anyone know how to assign global hotkeys for rhythmbox in kde?
<dhaivat> okay in the console
<dhaivat> now what?
<decora> you could try 'failsafe terminal' i guess
<epinky> !enter | dhaivat
<ubottu> dhaivat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dhaivat> okay.
<decora> dhaivat: is your network up?
<dhaivat> lemme check.
<b0xxy> how
<b0xxy> do
<b0xxy> i
<dhaivat> nope.
<b0xxy> change
<b0xxy> name
<FloodBot5> b0xxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ganjanaut> is possible to update a package with being a MOTU?
<dhaivat> it isn't
<b0xxy> oh sorry
<dhaivat> my network is not up.
<decora> ok... you need to get your network up
<lstarnes> b0xxy: maybe /nick new-nickname
<dhaivat> how?
<lstarnes> b0xxy: if you're talking about irc
<decora> how do you usually get it up?
<thijs> quick question. how do i downgrade from 2.6.15-pae to 2.6.14-pae, i already got 2.6.14-pae installed, but 2.6.15 seems to be a little unstable. Can i boot 2.6.14-pae by default and delete 2.6.15-pae kernels? How ?
<dhaivat> well, i normally don't have to in GUI
<pc400> Hmmm -- anyone have a Verizon wireless broadband card umw190 and get it to work?  conneciton manager only finds hte "GSM" half of the cards (it's a dual-band card)
<scottandmonique> help to set up UPNP in moovidia
<decora> dhaivat: well.. you can try reinstalling from within gui
<dhaivat> decora?
<dhaivat> there is absolutely no gui
<dhaivat> since when I try to run gdm,
<dhaivat> it tells me the same error
<decora> dhaivat: so how do yu connect to the network? wireless? do you hae an ethernet port on this thing?
<lstarnes> dhaivat: do you have another desktop environment installed such as kde?
<dhaivat> ethernet
<Filmgeek> is wubi 9.10 compatible?
<dhaivat> no, I don't have kde (i'm familiar with linux just for info)
<thijs> quick question. how do i downgrade from 2.6.15-pae to 2.6.14-pae, i already got 2.6.14-pae installed, but 2.6.15 seems to be a little unstable. Can i boot 2.6.14-pae by default and delete 2.6.15-pae kernels? How ?
<dhaivat> thijs: look into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<decora> if you have ethernet.... why dont you have network in console?
<dhaivat> I don't know!
<decora> can you ping
<decora> how about ifconfig eth0 up
<dhaivat> still ping google.com
<dhaivat> returns unkown host google.com
<decora> does ifconfig show an eth0
<dhaivat> yes
<dhaivat> it does
<pc400> Can anyone help me setup a Verizon wireless broadband card umw190 in 9.10?
<decora> can you ping the gateway
<dhaivat> but no broadcast address
<mattjackets> ping 74.125.53.100 (google.com)
<emanux> is there any configuration for brasero to point the devices?
<dhaivat> network unreachable
<dhaivat> ping 192.168.6.6 returns network unreachable
<perscitus> Why does ubuntu network always hangs with firefox and wget?
<decora> usually gateways are 192.168.0.1 or something
<dhaivat> I know, my network is special
<decora> is it running dhcp?
<dhaivat> how can I tell?
<DVader> hey slackers, whats up in buntu land
<dhaivat> decora?
<GamerKnight> guys any have a link or advice for installing REFIT through ubuntu. i need help bad
<dhaivat> wait, can I run xfix?
<dhaivat> will xfix fix this stuff?
<decora> uhm... lastarnes asked a good q. do you have KDE
<dhaivat> I don't. Sorry.
<badcom-wrk> hello
<decora> dhaivat: what exactly did you do in your IDE
<decora> dhaivat: if your network wont come up in console your system has serious issues
<DVader> does anyone know why gnome menu in 2.28 in the Karmic release refuses to display Type=Link [Desktop Entry]'s
<dhaivat> well, i installed anjuta
<mortuis99> rhorse is their a way to remove the dir and sub dir names as well?
<dhaivat> then it told me I was missing
<dhaivat> glib
<dhaivat> so I went downloaded and installed that. then, my version wasn't new enough for SDL support
<dhaivat> so I went and compiled the new version of anjuta
<dhaivat> then, it told me that I didn't have libgio updated enough
<TPS> Is anyone good with dealing with unallocated space ?
<badcom-wrk> EXT3 still is more used than EXT4?
<dhaivat> so I did sudo apt-get install libgio-fam
<decora> try apt-get purge libgio-fam
<dhaivat> and then one or two steps I can't remember and then this happended
<TPS> And wants to walk me through using GParted ?
<TPS> Because I'm really confused..
<decora> if you look through the ~/.bash_history file you might find the 'one or two steps' you cant remember
<dhaivat> okay
<dhaivat> okay, I did that purge thing and there's still the exact same error
<rhorse> mortuis99: yes, use rm -fr /topdir  That will rm all dir's topdir on down
<dhaivat> now, I'll look in my bash history
<decora> yeah now get a new .deb of libgio-fam and install it using dpkg -i
<Tripados> hello
<Guest81841> TPS same problem here
<dhaivat> ah yes!
<soopos> Is my Apache running: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153791/ ?
<TPS> Guest81841: Any solutions so far ?
<soopos> * I cannon access my server by ssh
<dhaivat> i did sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libgnomemm2.0-dev glade-gnome
<decora> if you cant get your network up how can you use apt-get install?
<epinky> !hi | Tripados
<ubottu> Tripados: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pc400> Can anyone help me setup a Verizon wireless broadband card umw190 in 9.10?
<Guest81841> well I managed to make 4 primary partitions but how do I do extended and logical partitions? thats the moot point
<dhaivat> wait, what was the dpkg -i command?
<raja> Guys when on UBUNTU 9.10 DO NOT USE EXT4 file system there is a bug that corrupts files above 500 megs  use EXT3 file system here is a link to the release notes http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<decora> dhaivat: if you dont have network, you can download the .deb package files  transfer them over using a usb drive, then install them using dpkg -i
<dhaivat> decora?
<Snausages> pc400: I'm sure it's just a missing driver for the stick...  once you have a driver vzw data works great
<ShawnRisk> I have tried everything and still wireless isn't working
<dhaivat> where can I get the .deb file?
<Guest81841> thanks raja I check it out
<pc400> Snausages,  - VZW sure doesn't have one, google isn't much help either.  Am I SoL?
<bigshot_> my tablet pc hangs on shutdown and logout
<decora> you can use apt-get install -d libgio-fam
<bigshot_> hey decora
<holmser> raja, I use ext 4 and handle 8gb iso's all the time with no problems
<decora> it downloads the .deb to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<DanaG> weird... when xsplash goes away, it leaves behind uninitialized video memory.
<bigshot_> i enabled boologn
<fedbn> Heh, this is pretty good: http://ubuntard.com/2009/11/choosing-an-os-is-not-a-team-sport/
<decora> from another machine. or you can probably get the .deb file on the web somewhere
<decora> bigshot_: hello
<epinky> soopos: you should check with "netstat -an | grep :[apache_port]" too
<DVader> The Ext4 corruption is prob condition based, like dual booting or something
<dhaivat> irssi error
<dhaivat> r
<raja> NO its if you do a FRESH install of EXT4 it will corrupt last files ... scroll down and you will see. IM warning anyone who has videos .. USE EXT3 for the time being.
<assoguerozen_sx> canonical guys died? several days with no one actualization here @_@
<holmser> I did a format and a fresh install, no issues here raja
<raja> <holmser> for your own safety you dont wanna wake up one day with ur files corrupted . its a bug under investogation
<ShawnRisk> any ideas on how to fix wireless connection?
<DanaG> where's this supposed corruption?  I entered just after whatever you linked.
<iOmlette> !wireless | ShawnRisk
<ubottu> ShawnRisk: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mjheagle8> how do i connect to ethernet in the command line? network manager isnt working since i upgraded.
<raja> <holmser> scroll down and you will see. its a bug that might corrupt your files. i had 2 videos corrupt on me yesterday just after a reboot
<holmser> I think I probably would have noticed by now, I have probably gone through 500gb of data without an issue
<Guest81841> TPS: I found this very helpful so far http://aplawrence.com/Linux/linux_partitioning.html
<sumeetbali> SodaPhish,you online?
<sumeetbali> SodaPhish,i need some help from you
<sumeetbali> SodaPhish_, ??
<epinky> mjheagle8: man ifconfig
<frogzoo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pc400> hmmm, if I don't have drivers for a usb wireless stick for linux, am I pretty much SoL?
<DVader> I'm saying it's prob triggered, might work fine. But you do a certain action like run a certain program, command or a certain system setup and the corrupt might occur. They won't know for sure until them can duplicate it and know what causes the bug
<raja> <holmser> its up to you. :) but ive warned you and i did my job ;) i rolled back to EXT3 after losing 2 videos yesterday. and found out it happened to more people than i imagined. kit wont show up untill u reboot and u might find ur files not opening / corrupted
<frogzoo> pc400: there are sometimes workarounds, google around
<pc400> been trying :(
<asdf___> hey guys \o im trying to make an active bookmark to enable/disable animated gifs from firefox. im sick of going into about:config and then image.animation_mode.   anyone know of a better way?
<Brent> im trying to get SLI working in ubuntu 9.1, if i boot with both cards in, i get no display, if i use only one card everything is fine, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<dhaivat_> how do I mount a flash drive in ubuntu? decora, I need help doing this from console
<decora> run dmesg, it will tell you the device. then run mount /dev/whatever /mnt
<Lapinux> anything i need to be aware of when trying to upgrade to grub 2?
<iOmlette> Usually, it's something like 'sudo mount /dev/drive <mount point>'
<Guest81841> raja I put many large files on ext4   --  sadly seen the bug too late -- checking some of the files now
<dhaivat_> dmesg gives me a lot of stuff, what should I pick?
<holmser> dhaivat, type sudo fdisk -l
<holmser> it should show you your device
<mitrovarr> I have a strange issue with my touchpad, when a USB mouse is connected.  When a mouse is connected, clicks may not be properly recognized - sometimes nothing happens, sometimes the correct thing happens, and sometimes windows below the current window will interpret the clicks.  Has anyone seen this before?
<dhaivat_> okay, how do I mount /dev/sdb?
<mitrovarr> oh and if I disconnect the USB mouse, the touchpad will work properly
<agorist> how can I make a 'shortcut' to an executable file?
<rhorse> dhaivat_: use ls -lart /dev That will put the recent devices last, usually sda1 or sdb1 or something. Then you cann use sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mountpoint.
<holmser> dhaivat, make a directory in your media folder, eg mkdir /media/USB
<decora> sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt (or... if it has partitions like sdb1... sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt)
<holmser> then mount /dev/sdb1 /media/USB
<mitrovarr> is multitouch enabled by default in 9.10?
<mitrovarr> oh, and this mouse/touchpad issue did not exist in 8.10
<epinky> agorist: right click on the desktop-> Create Launcher-> etc etc
<afallenhope> hey is there a reason why I can't run asm code?
<afallenhope> I get "permission denied" and I tried it as root too
<dhaivat_> okay, now it says the archive has been corrupted
<agorist> epinky - thanks. I've never done that b4
<decora> afallenhope: plz to be telling us how you are 'running asm code'
<mahngiel> <-- just installed a new window manager, how should i test it before i uninstall metacity?
<decora> dhaivat: when you dpkg -i ????????
<Xodiac> can someone help me with sound lag it sounds bad then it fixes itself but then it will do it again after a while and then it seems to make my game lag how do i fix this
<dhaivat_> yes, when I run dpkg -i
<arquebus> afallenhope: did you chmod the source file?
<afallenhope> decora, same way I run any other program ./test
<afallenhope> arquebus, yes to 0655
<afallenhope> then I tried 774
<raja> <Guest81841> Yeah .. you need to roll back to EXT3 when possible if you have too many big files. here is a better link. i hope nothing happened. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/453579
<arquebus> afallenhope: did you compile (assemble) the file?
<decora> dhaivat uhmmmm.... run ls -l on your libgio-fam.deb file, how many bytes?
<afallenhope> arquebus, yes
<tapiocapudding> hey so i'm stuck on a kubuntu install
<changeofheart> Hello :D
<Xodiac> can someone help me fix a sound lag or crackle i have pulse audio and alsa trying to fix the problem but it just keeps coming back
<tapiocapudding> i tried letting the cd partition the hard drive for me but that gave me grub error 18
<scunizi> tapiocapudding: whats up.. where you stuck?
<tapiocapudding> so i've got the manual partition menu open
<tapiocapudding> what should i be doing here?
<scunizi> tapiocapudding: do you have multiple drives in the machine?
<tapiocapudding> nope just one
<mahngiel> anybody here running a window manager other than metacity?
<changeofheart> :D anyone else wana answer an easy question?
<scunizi> tapiocapudding: did you google grub error 18? and if you did what did it say?
<raja> <Xodiac> do you have a laptop?
<scottandmonique> i just stoped a guys nic card when he told me he was ssh into the machine woops
<mahngiel> changeofheart: i like ez questions
<tapiocapudding> yeah, i googled it, all it said was that it was caused by the first partition being too big for the bios
<Xodiac> raja: yeah
<raja> <Xodiac> ok ill tell you how to fix it 1 sec. gimme me a second
<ShawnRisk> ubottu: none of that worked
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xodiac> raja: okay
<scunizi> tapiocapudding: ok.. here's a basic partitioning sceem (sceam .. however it's spelled )
<changeofheart> mahngiel: i just installed ntfs on ubuntu, and mounted it, but it only shows the "recovery" volume, how can i access my volume
<raja> <Xodiac> i posted it on the forums. and ill pull the link 4 u
<changeofheart> mahngiel: my main volume*
<Xodiac> raja: nice it sound lags during games and its annoying
<Xodiac> raja: and crackles
<dakota44> hello
<dhaivat_> how do I copy a directory to a flash drive?
<dAlfa89_> Now I know how much you guys hate Wubi, but why is it not uninstalling? Everything goes, but it's still throwing the entry at boot, reinstalling doesn't fix it, it just boots to an orangey picture, doing nothign
<mahngiel> changeofheart: i said easy :P
<dakota44> I'm having some trouble with an ethernet matter
<scunizi> tapiocapudding: root should be 8-12 gigs .. the mount point for root is represented by "/" .. swap or /swap should be 2x of your ram... and the rest of the space should be /home for your data
<decora> dhaivat: you can use rsync -av /source /destination
<raja> <Xodiac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045
<tapiocapudding> yeah but if i do that, the BIOS can't boot off a partition that big
<dhaivat_> how do I copy a directory to flashdrive with command line?
<raja> <Xodiac> are you using an HDA sound card?
<dakota44> I built a new pc and can't get it to recognize the onboard ethernet but when I plug a D-Link card in it automatically connects.  What am I doing wrong?
<tapiocapudding> it told me i needed to make a small partition that the bootloader could get the kernel out of
<raja> <Xodiac> follow instructions i posted
<Xodiac> raja: uhm HDA? whats that
<afallenhope> nvm figured it out
<Snausages> dakota44: has the onboard ethernet ever worked?
<maco> Xodiac: high definition audio. its a very broad audio specification found in a LOT of laptops and as onboard sound on a lot of desktops
<dakota44> I don't know its a brand new mobo
<decora> dakota: if the onboard works in windows... you probably need linux driver/activation (use google on your model numbers ). if the onboard doesnt work at all you miht need to enable it in bios
<mahngiel> thinkin i need to restart... sys
<scunizi> tapiocapudding: the mbr or master boot record that is written is actually pretty small. make the first partition should be root, the next /swap and last /home..
<Snausages> dakota44: any chance that ethernet is disabled in the bios? apart from that you're probably just missing a driver.
<keiya_> Uh, the darcs package pulled in postfix. How do I configure it in "I don't /have/ a usable FQDN!" mode?
<raja> <Xodiac> your audio card. nevermind .. do you get the same noise when booting up?
<Xodiac> maco: yeah i think it is this laptop is fairly new
<Xodiac> raja: no
<maco> keiya_: you could just remove postfix if you like...
<dakota44> I loaded ubuntu before the drivers because they are windows only
<ulb> this is not directly an ubuntu question..but doesanybody know if there is a way (a scritp or apache module) to build .deb files server side? I was thinkinging about starting a website with gimp brushes/patterns and wanted peopel to be able to drag and drop different selcted brushes and build a deb file to download.
<dakota44> how do I load drivers for the bios now
<maco> raja: might want to leave off the < > as thats not part of Xodiac's name
<Xodiac> raja: just during like open arena and other games
<keiya_> Should I just hit local only?
<afallenhope> arquebus, I had to change the elf to elf64
<keiya_> maco: But I need darcs, and it apparently depends on postfix... >_>
<afallenhope> decora ^^
<scunizi> tapiocapudding: did this drive  use to have windows on it?
<tapiocapudding> no it was clean
<Khul> heya, question: i get this error while compiling Icecast2 from sources: checking for xslt-config... no  /////  configure: error: XSLT configuration could not be found   ////  any1 knows how to fix such thing ?
<Xodiac> raja: so just delete the power_save=10
<maco> keiya_: nah, just recommends it. not a dependency
<raja> <Xodiac> oh. you can still try that trick. it takes 10 seconds to do . if it doesnt work. dont worry your not changing any system settings
<Snausages> dakota44: find out what kind of ethernet is built in, and google around...  maybe try "(ethernet chipset) ubuntu howto"
<raja> yeah try it
<scunizi> tapiocapudding: how big and is it sata or ide?
<decora> ulb: yeah look at the debuild command
<Xodiac> raja:k
<maco> keiya_: a fair number of packages recommnd postfix that dont actually need it, as long as you dont intend to send mail from them
<raja> <Xodiac> and reboot
<tapiocapudding> 160 gig sata
<keiya_> maco: Ah... >_>
<raja> <Xodiac> come back to tell us how it went :)
<Xodiac> raja: okay brb
<tapiocapudding> wait, no
<tapiocapudding> ide
<tapiocapudding> sorry
<scunizi> tapiocapudding: that shouldn't be a problem.
<arquebus> afallenhope: I had a feeling it had to do with compile options
<dakota44> ok, thank you - this is all new to me and stumbled upon the Xchat via ubuntu help page
<dennis00> xChat for windows costs money :-(
<scunizi> tapiocapudding: that shouldn't be an issue either...
<keiya_> maco: That seems like a bad idea, since the postfix configuration thing doesn't have a set of options for the typical case anymore >_>
<afallenhope> arquebus, yeah lol sorry
<switch263> okay. any easy way to fix the bootloader now that apparently karmic doesnt use grub?
<Snausages> dakota44: no worries, you're making a fine go of it so far...
<scunizi> dennis00: google. xchat2
<decora> karmic doesnt use grub?
<keiya_> And is nonfree.
<maco> dennis00: silverex.org has it free
<scottandmonique> it does so
<dakota44> thanx to all, I'm sure I'll be visiting again
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  decora
<ubottu> decora: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ulb> decora: is that part of devscripts package?
<maco> decora: it uses grub2, which is the grub-pc package
<twist_> Hallo
<keiya_> The silverex build isn't encumbered
<scottandmonique> karmic has grub
<switch263> decora, i attempted to use a usb tool to boot and fix grub, and it bitches about not finding the grub confs
<dennis00> thanks so much.
<scottandmonique> what else would it use
<keiya_> maco: Still, what do I do for now? >_<
<sebsebseb> scottandmonique: lillo?
<keiya_> Just push cancel, maybe?
<maco> keiya_: i would let the install finish then remove postfix
<decora> ulb: uhmm i dont know, google for debuild ... it is how they make .deb packages
<keiya_> It doesn't let me do that...
<scottandmonique> it does not use lilo
<ardchoille> Karmic uses grub2
<ulb> k, ty
<sebsebseb> scottandmonique: not by default no, but it could use it
<maco> keiya_: "sudo apt-get remove postfix" doesnt work?
<keiya_> maco: I'm at a configuration screen...
<keiya_> maco: Not while I'm not at a command line!
<tapiocapudding> so about how big should i make the /boot partition for kubuntu
<maco> keiya_: it has a "dont configure" doesnt it?
<sebsebseb> scottandmonique: plus  didn't you ask what it could use instead of Grub?
<keiya_> Oh. Right >_<
 * keiya_ duhs
<scunizi> tapiocapudding: don't make a seperate /boot partition
<decora> switch263: you might hae to regenerate the grub config file thingy i forget the command... g
<keiya_> Why doesn't it select that if I hit cancel?
<ardchoille> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<maco> keiya_: probably some silly limitation of debconf
<Xodiac> raja: dang much better
<myk_robinson> I need some help with newsgroups if anyone would care to private chat for a minute.
<sebsebseb> scottandmonique: you didn't need to just pm me with that,  this factoid explains it
<raja> <Xodiac> great :)
<maco> !pm | myk_robinson
<ubottu> myk_robinson: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sebsebseb> !grub |  scottandmonique
<Xodiac> raja: heck yeah its like so smooth now when playing games
<ubottu> scottandmonique: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Xodiac> raja: thanks man
<decora> switch263: update-grub. also did you do the mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev before chroot?
<raja> <Xodiac> please leave a feedback on the forum i gave you :) i posted it
<dhaivat_> I have a question about 9.10
<dhaivat_> is it stable?
<Xodiac> raja: can you give me link
<sebsebseb> !pm > scottandmonique
<ubottu> scottandmonique, please see my private message
<raja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045
<decora> switch263: and mount -o bind /proc blah blah (google)
<epinky> !pm> myk_robinson
<ubottu> myk_robinson, please see my private message
<Xodiac> raja: what do i say lol
<dhaivat_> or does it have lots of problems?\
<raja> no problem man
<switch263> decora, i installed windows, and it broke the bootloader. so now i'm trying to fix it.
<switch263> i was able to boot to linux using the usb tool, it just didnt know how to fix it
<myk_robinson> very well. I just joined Astraweb and am using SABnzbd+ in Ubuntu. Need some assistance understanding how to join newsgroups. I also have Pan installed.
<tapiocapudding> ok, so the root partition should use what filesystem?
<rstob911> dhaivat_: just stick around and you will see for yourself
<dhaivat_> okay.
<sebsebseb> scottandmonique: Grub legacy is what versions of Ubuntu use before Karmic,   Karmic uses Grub 2.  well on a clean install,  upgrades from 9.04 will usually have Grub legacy
<myk_robinson> ..shouldnt be difficult, must be missing something blatantly obvious
<raja> <Xodiac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045 no problem man. im glad i helped you :)
<raja> <Xodiac> just say it wokred for you :) so people wont be scared to try my fix ;)
<Xodiac> raja: have a good one and i will definatly post
<decora> switch263: is there like a 'repair' option on the ubuntnu livecd
<switch263> yeah but i havent tried it yet, i'll go do that
<switch263> thx
<raja> <Xodiac> your welcomed
<kb9vqf> Anyone else noticed long-term NFS instability in Karmic?
<kb9vqf> Usually ending with a frozen filesystem and the process accessing the disk, but sometimes even a kernel freeze (not panic, oddly enough)?
<gagita> no sound device in my karmic box, compaq nc 6230
<gagita> need help to fix
<maco> gagita: upgrade?
<gagita> please
<decora> linux doesn't freeze! obviously you are trapped in a space-time phase anomaly
<maco> gagita: was it an upgrade from jaunty?
<gagita> maco: no fresh instsall
<maco> gagita: ok then my idea's out
<scottandmonique> sebsebseb the original statment is that karmic does not use grub <decora> karmic doesnt use grub?
<epinky> kb9vqf: RPC sometimes freezes :) , not a Karmic issue
<Crash8308> what is the best looking linux game available to date?
<scottandmonique> but it does
<sebsebseb> scottandmonique: Karmic  uses Grub 2, not Grub
<kb9vqf> epinky: I've had the whole box go down, just the networkging go down, even X freeze.  It's always when moving lots of data over NFS, and it always requires both machines to be restarted
<sebsebseb> scottandmonique: Grub being Grub legacy
<scunizi> !best | Crash8308
<ubottu> Crash8308: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> scottandmonique: that's for a clean install
<kb9vqf> Never happened under Jaunty, Intrepid, or Hardy
<dhaivat_> is 9.10 stable enough for use?
<scunizi> dhaivat_: yes..
<sebsebseb> dhaivat_: depends on hardware and such
<mahngiel> how do i fix a warning on my Reallocated Sector Count?
<Crash8308> um, it was not a matter of opinion... I mean is there a game out there that shows the graphical capabilities of linux?
<mahngiel> is that basically a defrag problem?
<Crash8308> Mahngiel: no
<sebsebseb> dhaivat_: if your on 9.04,  may as well just stay with that untill 10.04,  since there isn't really anything ground braking in 9.10.  plus  if you try and upgrade from 9.04, you might get issues
<aalex> Is it a good idea to upgrade from 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10 ?
<decora> dhaivat_: just google "9.10 problems"
<ardchoille> mahngiel: There's mo meed to defrag
<Crash8308> reallocating sectors is due to hard drive sector failures
<sebsebseb> aalex: probably not as such
<ardchoille> s/meed/need/
<sebsebseb> aalex: ,bcause read what I just put to dhaivat_  ,but also if you wait untill 10.04 you can upgrade directly from 8.04 to it
<sebsebseb> aalex: you won't get Grub 2 or Ext4 on upgrade though
<scunizi> aalex: if you want you can wait like me.. I've got 8.10 on a desktop and it works fine.. 8.04 on a lappy (the one I'm on) and it's stable.. neither will be upgraded until 10.04.1
<mahngiel> i read up on that. probably just due to old age?
<Arsin> How can I reset my firmware in Ubuntu on my iPod?
<git__> rest firmware *
<ardchoille> mahngiel: The system takes care of the "housekeeping" for you
<decora> example: this person above whose sound died on 9.10 in a compaq 6230 laptop.
<Crash8308> mahngiel: your harddrive needs to be replaced if it is reallocating sectors
<mahngiel> ardchoille: ok, thanks. just kinda lookin around. just poking in stuff. i have only 5 bad sectors, and it's a 5 yr old hdd
<Crash8308> mahngiel: your HDD has spare sectors for this very reason
<raja> GUYS do not use. the default EXT4 file system on 9.10. do a manual partitioning and USE EXT3. EXT4 corrupts big files. here is the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/453579
<aalex> sebsebseb: the drivers my wifi card seems less crashy on 9.04, so I am happy I ve upgraded so far.
<sebsebseb> raja: uhmm
<sebsebseb> raja: that used to be the case,  as for now not quite sure
<Crash8308> raja: interesting, I use XFS anyways, more stable
<sebsebseb> raja: Ext4 is fine for most people in 9.10 though
<sebsebseb> that have been using it
<mahngiel> Crash8388: makes sense why only 95% of your HDD is actually useable. i'm just breaking free of the windows mentality to "defragment"
<sebsebseb> raja: in fact I haven't seen anyone complain in here about an Ext4 in 9.10 issue, if I remember correctly
<reactor_> ?
<Crash8308> mahngiel: actually
<dibblego> what program can encode my 3x4GB .dv files to mpeg or avi?
<Crash8308> mahngiel: the reason you don't see all of your space is due to the file system taking up that space
<raja> i just lost 2 videos yesterday. after a reboot. its in ubuntu 9.10 it will corrupt big files before you even know it. so be safe not sorry. i rolled back to ext3 today
<dAlfa89_> Now I know how much you guys hate Wubi, but why is it not uninstalling? Everything goes, but it's still throwing the entry at boot, reinstalling doesn't fix it, it just boots to an orangey picture, doing nothing
<kb9vqf> raja: Hard reboot?
<scunizi> dibblego: avidimux, devede, handbreak
<dibblego> scunizi, thanks
<sebsebseb> raja: 9.04 is where Ext4 is a bit dodgy, because of the kernel and such, but  I didn't get problems :)
<Crash8308> mahngiel: all of the sectors that are set aside for bad sectors are not counted as usable space by the HDD manufacturer
<raja> nope just a regular reboot
<dhaivat_> ext4 still has lots of problems. don't switch.
<raja> EXT4 might corrupt big files.
<scunizi> dibblego: also check out www.getdeb.net for LiVeS!
<sebsebseb> dhaivat_: Ext4 will be even more stable in 10.04 :)
<mahngiel> Crash8308: right, like why i buy a 60g hdd and only 58 is useable
<Crash8308> sxrew ext all together, go with XFS
<raja> sebsebseb its under release notes on 9.10 .. its a well known problem
<sebsebseb> Crash8308: well that can be done as well, but  most people using Ubuntu will be using Ext
<sebsebseb> raja: I read that before, but do the release notes get updated hmm
<mahngiel> Crash8308: or why that 60g is really 62.4
<owl_> is there any way to exclude my cd drive from boot time probes?
<sebsebseb> raja: when were they last updated etc etc
<scunizi> Crash8308: I've found reiserFS to work well with sata drives..
<git__> remove the cd boot time option
<raja> sebsebseb they were last updated last week
<plouffe> Is pulseaudio still required on 9.04 (64bitAmd)?
<sebsebseb> raja: also  when I read it, it said there might be an issue
<git__> scunizi, reiserfs is no longer supported
<sebsebseb> raja: they were investigating a possible issue, or whatever it said
<owl_> do you know how?
<scunizi> git__: oh well.. hopefully it'll be picked up by someone..
<raja> its up to you man.. but i did what i can iand i warned people. because i just got 2 files corrupted yesterday. 2 videos
 * kb9vqf thanks raja
<scottandmonique> is anyone using Ushare
<sebsebseb> raja: I did a test between  Ext3 and Ext4  for 9.10.   since with  / in 9.04 and Ext4 things really do speed up, the boot up, shut down, and disk checking
<scottandmonique> or moovidia
<owl_> because it keeps giving these time consuming error messages, and i wondered if i could just disable the cd drive until its fixed
<sebsebseb> raja: with 9.10 it didn't seem to make a difference
<scottandmonique> wine doors
<dhaivat_> is there a bittorrent link for 9.10 ubuntu?
<git__> ext4 isn't really enterprise ready
<raja> i know ext3 and ext4 doesnt have much doff in speed on 9.10 thast why i rolled back to ext3 and not lose more files
<keiya_> Ugh, email is a mess: trying to go to client-sever-server-client with protocols and tools designed for both-both communicatiton is... not fun >_<
<scottandmonique> the questions being asked are lame
<dhaivat_> ext3 is awesome and stable
<scunizi> dhaivat_: yep.. it's on the main ubuntu.com site..
<sebsebseb> !download | dhaivat_
<ubottu> dhaivat_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<git__> u either have to use jfs or xfs or oracle fs if u gonna do enterprise work
<mahngiel> !torrents | dhaivat_
<ubottu> dhaivat_: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<dragon> is it reasonable to run karmic-desktop amd64 with 2GB RAM?
<dhaivat_> !torrents
<git__> ext3 is awesome and stable for desktop use
<dhaivat_> !torrents | dhaivat_
<ubottu> dhaivat_, please see my private message
<scottandmonique> anyone sucessfull in there samba setup can there xp machine see the shared ubuntu folder
<scunizi> dragon: sure
<dhaivat_> !torrents | dhaivat_
<git__> when u get to very intensive multimedia app, ext3 FLUNKS
<dragon> scunizi: what'd the performance be like?
<sebsebseb> git__: XFS has the the Ext4 advantages or so they say, and it's been around for years and years
<dAlfa89_> scottandmonique, I got mine working, what's the problem?
<viejotren> hi, i have a problem with the installation using my pendrive, in fact the problem is with ubuntustudio, the installation is always looking for a cd drive, is there a way to deactivate this?
<decora> scott: yeah.... can you browse to the linux machine at all?
<dragon> scunizi: forgot to mention, it's a pentium 4
<dhaivat_> !torrents | dhaivat
<ubottu> dhaivat: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<raja> Anyone with crackling/scratching/poping  noises on a laptop or desktop try this it fixed my audio for me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045
<scunizi> dragon: a pentium 4 isn't 64 bit compatible.. get the 32 bit
<mahngiel> !alsa | raja
<ubottu> raja: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dragon> scunizi: mine seems to work with amd64 LiveUSB for some reason.
<git__> mplayer is the best player to play any video files
<git__> except for the new asf
<dragon> scunizi: I've already confirmed the presence of "lm" in /proc/cpuinfo
<scunizi> dragon: it's not a dual core though.. it does have hyperthreading though..
<viejotren> is there any way to deactivate the cd drive check in ubuntu studio?
<Arsin> How can I reset my firmware in Ubuntu on my iPod?
<decora> what is ubuntu studio?
<git__> ubuntu studio is a development env running under ubuntu
<switch263> hm. no repair option on the CD.
<decora> lol whys it check the CD drive?
<dragon> scunizi: yes, but will it affect my ability to run 64-bit on it?
<scunizi> dragon: if it works.. go for it.. 2 gigs of ram should be enough
<dragon> scunizi: ok, thanks :)
<dhaivat_> is there a way to install 9.10 without ext4 instead with ext3?
<viejotren> in the installation process of ubuntu studio always try to use the cd drive as the source media
<viejotren> i dont have a cd drive
<decora> viejotren: long shot.... is your CDROM commented out of /etc/apt/sources.list
<viejotren> that is because I can't install it
<viejotren> no decora
<viejotren> wait
<viejotren> I'm in the installation process
<viejotren> in this part
<mahngiel> ardchoille: i installed enlightenment's window manager, but i don't see anything different. how can i check which win mgr i'm using?
<stevo> how do i create another user?
<viejotren> always said that i need a cd drive
<dhaivat_> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<viejotren> and I'm using a pen drive
<dhaivat_> !ke
<dhaivat_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<dhaivat_> !kde
<stevo> !shutup
<mahngiel> !e16
<dhaivat_> I'm just trying to find out info!
<mahngiel> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<dhaivat_> sheesh!
<dhaivat_> !Kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<dhaivat_> !metacity
<stevo> can anyone help me herE?
<Random832> dhaivat, you can /msg it to the bot directly
<decora> viejotren: my first guess would be to drop to a shell and redirect your cdrom device to /dev/null or something
<viejotren> in the ubuntustudio channel I didn't get any support
<mahngiel> i installed enlightenment (v16) and uninst. metacity, i don't see any difference
<dhaivat_> what IS metacity? I don't really get how GTK and metacity and such tie together...
<Taim> !botabuse | dhaivat_
<ubottu> dhaivat_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Random832> dhaivat, it's a window manager - the app that draws the frames around the windows and controls moving and resizing
<mahngiel> metacity is the window manager that comes with gnome
<mohan2> @All, Hi friends
<changeofheart> Im back!!!
<mahngiel> hey mohan2
<nbros652> stevo: System -> Administration -> Users and groups
<mahngiel> wb
<seidos> laptop battery charge isn't reported correctly?
<viejotren> decora, redirecting the cd drive to /dev/null how the kernel will understand this?
<decora> viejotren: if possible see if you can figure out which commands are probing for CD, and somehow trick them
<dhaivat_> one last lookup for ubottu
<dhaivat_> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<mohan2> I want talking dictionary I had installed stardict but it's not working for me. It there any alternative s/w of talking dictionary.
<dhaivat_> !perl
<mahngiel> !flood | dhaivat_
<ubottu> dhaivat_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dAlfa89_> Now I know how much you guys hate Wubi, but why is it not uninstalling? Everything goes, but it's still throwing the entry at boot, reinstalling doesn't fix it, it just boots to an orangey picture, doing nothing
<Taim> dhaivat_: Please use ubottu's advice regarding how to use ubottu.
<stevo> how about in kubuntu, nbros652
<Zsoci> hi there
<decora> viejotren: i dont know how ubuntustudio probes your cdroms, but the idea is to fake it , i dont know exactly how.. it depends on what detection routine it is using
<mahngiel> is there a terminal entry to find out which Win Mgr i'm using?
<maxxist> quick question.  can someone suggest a good cli setup and general system config application that can be found in the repos?  something good to run on a ubuntu server through ssh.  just to make stuff a little simpler for me?
<dhaivat_> sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<viejotren> decora, I understand you, maybe something like emulate the cd rom right? but how?
<dhaivat_> maxxist: sudo apt0get install ssh-server
<Zsoci> i use ubuntu 9.10 Karmic 64bit,my problem is that something is wrong with Ramlog,can't install it
<scunizi> dhaivat_: or simply sudo apt-get install ssh
<git__> i hate commandline sudo apt-get install blah blah
<dhaivat_> or yes what scunizi said
<git__> why can't u just click and click
<git__> and be done
<viejotren> maybe passing some parameter to the kernel
<scunizi> maxxist: or just ssh and you'll get the server and client
<dhaivat_> command line is awesome. GUI is for n00bs (no flame war plz)
<mahngiel> git__: then use synaptic
<git__> or better yet ... have someone do it for u via IRC
<decora> viejotren: do you have the specific error message it gives you?
<scunizi> dhaivat_: maxxist and actually it will insall openssh server and client
<dhaivat_> git___: that's really stupid and wastes time
<nbros652> stevo: haven't really used Kubuntu much, but you should be able to add them through the command line if nothing else. Hang on a second while I try to recall the syntax
<maxxist> i mean a menu system for general system administraion.  i know how to install ssh.
<decora> mahngiel: no but pstree might help (look under x session)
<viejotren> decora: yes, failed to load a cd drive, no was detected
<git__> computer should be easy to use and automatic
<viejotren> it seems that it's looking for
<dhaivat_> maxxist: what do you want to do with it? I mean, for what tasks?
<viejotren> maybe some /dev/cdrom
<git__> is there a VM service for ubunut
<dhaivat_> maxxist: if you want to write quick scripts to check on stuff, look at perl.
<mohan2> @Have anyone look at my problem?
<dhaivat_> what's your problem?
<maxxist> dhaivat_: just general stuff.  like network, services and the like...
<git__> i want to remotely try out Ubuntu 9.10
<git__> how do i do it?
<dhaivat_> maxxist: go to System-> administration and take your pick!
<mohan2> @dhaivat I want talking dictionary I had installed stardict but it's not working for me. It there any alternative s/w of talking dictionary.
<git__> without the need to download ISO
<darkdelusions> git__: the best way is to get the live cd
<scunizi> git__: remotely?  watch someone else run it on their computer
<maxxist> dhaivat_: i mean using cli through ssh on a headless vm.  no X
<git__> scunizi, more like spin up a VM
<decora> viejotren: it all depends on how they are doing the detection. if you could get a logfile or something it would help
<dhaivat_> maxxist: ah. x11 forwarding?
<scunizi> git__: sure you could download an appliance.. or the iso and install into a vm.. you still need to download something.
<viejotren> all right
<nbros652> stevo: try typing 'man adduser' in  a terminal session. Scroll using arrow keys and quit with [shift]+[q]
<cwillu_at_work> what background process would be writing "AT+GCAP" to a serial link (that most definitely isn't a modem)
<git__> scunizi, heard of Citrix or RDP?
<dhaivat_> maxxist: learn all the basic cli network tools like ifconfig and such and that's all that the actual gui tools use most of the time.
<git__> not sure how comparable vnc is to rdp
<cwillu_at_work> it's garbling the commands I'm trying to send to an embedded processor, and making me want to throw things through windows :p
<nbros652> stevo: that should give you all the syntax to add a new user.
<dhaivat_> mohan0: check out dictionarist.com
<mohan2> okay
<decora> viejotren: are you using 9.10? maybe older version will work
<scunizi> git__: sure.. don't know anyone with either setup for you to run remotely though.. rdp could be done by anyone running ubuntu if they wanted to give you access..
<emergion> hello could someone please help me I had this page looking ok the other day in ie6 and now it looks like this. http://tpw.buzbox.net/?option=com_theperfectwave&view=product&cid=40 can anyone notice anything obvious I may have done for this to happen. it is really giving me a hard time. Thanks.
<decora>  viejotren no im not here tomorrow sorry
<raja>  Anyone with crackling/scratching/poping  noises on a laptop or desktop try this it fixed my audio for me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045
<mohan2> @dhaivat I need standard alone application, not webbased
<Guest81841> regarding the ext4 problem -- 5 out of 5 files 2Gb+ check ok -- still considering to revert back to ext3 -- is it possible that files get damaged during ext4 - ext3 conversion?
<josephnexus> i just helped a friend upgrade her dell laptop to karmic and all appeared to have gone well
<dhaivat_> mohan2: why doesn't stardict work?
<decora> Guest81841: always backup before doing any filesystem conversion
<scunizi> git__: I heard at one point you could log into a test system on Amazon's EC2 .. but that was a while ago
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/484677
<DanaG> hmm, is THAT why my login is so slow?
<josephnexus> after some time of using though, we've noticed that the touchpad and the keyboard stop working for a few minutes and then they start working again... lights flash and such on the led above the keyboard (apparently random)... has anyone else experienced this?
<DanaG> It's not readahead-packed!
<mohan2> @dhaivat shall I print the error message here.
<naples_guy> hello #ubuntu
<Guest81841> decora: sure enough
<decora> josephnexus: karmic is a gigantic cluster @#$@#$ , google it
<josephnexus> most of the results i'm finding are for 9.04... which was working fine
<dhaivat_> mohan2: sure
<josephnexus> it isn't that it doesn't work at all, it's that it works and then after a few minutes, it jumps around and acts crazy... and then it starts working again...
<naples_guy> any reason for no output for simple commands while root?
<dhaivat_> mohan2: if its more than 2 lines, use pastebin.com
<scunizi> decora: come on... you don't need to do that here.. you could go to #windows to do that.
<decora> josephnexus: you MIGHT try a different version of your kernel, long shot of fixing it
<josephnexus> does this issue appear to be a kernel issue?
<josephnexus> is there an errata page or something?
<scunizi> josephnexus: ms keyboard or logitec?
<josephnexus> it's the built in stuff to the laptop
<josephnexus> and it works fine and then seemingly random it will either stop working, or jump around a ton, and then after a few minutes of spazzing out, it works again for a bit
<mohan2> @dhaivat okay
<naples_guy> this is an easy one.... but I really don't understand it.  anyone want to look?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/331462/
<nbros652> stevo: That work for you, or do you need more details?
<scunizi> josephnexus: some laptops have strange issues.. comes with the territory.. you should google your model and ubuntu.. like "xyz123 on ubuntu"
<josephnexus> we went about 2 hrs with it working the other day, but I just got an e-mail from her telling me it did it twice almost immediately after bootup
<josephnexus> i did, but the only results google found were for 9.04 and 8.04 oddly enough
<decora> josephnexus: if the usb drivers and timing are jacked up, a different kernel might possibly fix it
<vyan> anyboxy can you help to fix my problem, screen problem on http://pastie.org/719864 , thx
<scunizi> josephnexus: they may still apply
<naples_guy> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stevo> nbros652,  i think it worked
<stevo> ill be back
<dragon> The Karmic installer calculates partition size based on 1 MB=1000000 bytes assumption, which is retarded. Is there a quick fix?
<khelvan> Hello, is fuppes in any Ubuntu repository?
<naples_guy> !more sleep
<dragon> !fuppes | khelvan
<josephnexus> i'll try another kernel
<josephnexus> she doesn't have more than 3gb of ram
<josephnexus> so that gives us a few more options
<khelvan> !fuppes
<nbros652> stevo: great
<decora> dragon: type in MiB instead of MB, or type in exact byte counts
<josephnexus> is there anything in the bios that could be changed to help with this?
<naples_guy> the simple command of "dir" doesn't work while root?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/331462/
<khelvan> Ubotto knows nothing about fuppes.
<dragon> !info fuppes | khelvan
<ubottu> khelvan: Package fuppes does not exist in karmic
<stevo> nbros652,  it worked! :)
<stevo> thaks
<scunizi> naples_guy: dir is a windows command.. ls will do the same thing but it's more powerful
<nbros652> no prob
<dhaivat_> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dragon> decora: It's asking for a number in MB. When I entered 10240, it came out to be 9.5 GB.
 * naples_guy is a moron
<josephnexus> ls | grep nameyoulookfor
<josephnexus> woohoo!
<josephnexus> :-P
<dragon> decora: it's karmic desktop installer.
<changeofheart> umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda2 from /media/RECOVERY
<lonx101> hey fuys, does anybody know of a command line tool that will act sort of like cat, except write to a specific location within a file? (eg insert stdout into the middle of a file)
<josephnexus> dragon: is it saying 9.5GB free?
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know if theres a fix to get last.fm working in banshee?
<changeofheart> how do i use root to unmount? umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda2 from /media/RECOVERY
<josephnexus> or 9.5GB total?
<dhaivat_> lonx101: use the redirection operator
<stevo> nbros652,  this is how it looked like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/331464/
<maco> changeofheart: sudo
<josephnexus> changeofheart: sudo umount bladebla
<josephnexus> just prepend it with sudo
<nytek_> GodfatherofEire: you can use mpd with mpdscribble
<dragon> josephnexus: it thinks 10240 MB = 9.5 GB.
<GodfatherofEire> nytek_ would that be integrated with Banshee?
<josephnexus> yes, but has it formatted and such yet? or is it showing that before the installation occurs
<josephnexus> each filesystem type has some overhead, usually from reserved blocks.... you might be seeing the size AFTER overhead
<nytek_> GodfatherofEire: i dont know if Banshee has last.fm suppose
<dragon> josephnexus: beforehand
<josephnexus> just a shot in the dark...
<josephnexus> hmm... then I am as baffled as you are
<josephnexus> :-P
<nytek_> GodfatherofEire: how i get my music to sync with last.fm is i use mpd with mpdscribble
<GodfatherofEire> nytek_ it does. sort of.
<osirisx11> i have 6gb and ubuntu only sees 3. do i need to have x64 edition for it to see more than 3?
<Kirsch> hi all, i know this may sound like a stupid question but when i do zip -r etc.zip /etc/init.d and then unzip etc.zip, it recreates the "etc/init.d" folder structure, how would I change this? (etc/init.d is an example)
<GodfatherofEire> nytek_ I really dont care about audio scrobbling, I just want the radio
<nytek_> GodfatherofEire: ahh, i see. one sec, lemme see what i can find
<GodfatherofEire> nytek_ I think I might have it
<Guest81841> 90 Gb directory seems to belong to 'root' -- how do I convert it (and everything in it) so it belongs to me (user)?
<naples_guy> scunizi, ls does not work under root either
<sekyourbox> I know there is "text to speach" software for linux, but is there a "speach to text" program for ubuntu?
<decora> vyan: my guess is your filesystem got corrupted during an apt-get update or during package installation. you can go to each of those packages, and manually delete the post-install script files for them in order to be able to reinstall them
<scunizi> naples_guy: you just trying to get a directory listing?
<nytek_> GodfatherofEire: yeah? wha did you find?
<decora> Kirsch: cd into /etc first
<GodfatherofEire> nytek_, using a PPA
<maco> Guest81841: chown -R user directory
<maco> Guest81841: er, sudo that
<naples_guy> scunizi, yes, i am just playing with commands and learning the shell.  i know sudo is the way to go, but i just wanted to experiment with root and -i
<nytek_> GodfatherofEire: ahh, i see. i found this http://apt.last.fm/
<ShawnC> Hello, when I log into my ubunutu ultimate edition I get this extremely annoying beeping sound, it's not system beep as I disabled it. I have a HP Pavilion DV4. Can anyone please help me.
<josephnexus> talk w/ everyone later
<lonx101> dhaivat_: just looking up redirection operators now, looks promising. do you know how I can redirect to a location within a file?
<josephnexus> thanks for the suggestion, we'll see if a different kernel resolves the problems
<josephnexus> take care
<maco> !ultimate  | ShawnC
<ubottu> ShawnC: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<GodfatherofEire> nytek_ I'd prefer to have it integrated, if its not I'll just use rhythmbox
<Guest81841> thanks maco trying...
<nytek_> GodfatherofEire: cool, good luck :D
<RebelZero> naples_guy, I think you're confusing your directory structure
<ShawnC> Where do I go for UE? it cuts out lol
<RebelZero> naples_guy,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/331466/
<scunizi> naples_guy: don't know why that would make ls not function.. "exit" from sudo -i and try again with ls to see what happens
<jeiworth> hi all, trying to get doom3 to run but fails after initializing the resolution with a segfault, anyone know how to fix this?
<ShawnC> Hello, when I log into my ubunutu 9.04 I get this extremely annoying beeping sound, it's not system beep as I disabled it. I  have a HP Pavilion DV4. Can anyone please help me.
<maco> ShawnC: its not cut off. we dont have a channel to list there. check the website from whence you got it
<sekyourbox> I know there is "text to speach" software for linux, but is there a "speach to text" program for ubuntu?
<Kirsch> decora: is it possible to do it without doing that? i'm doing this from a script
<decora> lonx101 you cant. you can cat the first x bytes (or lines) of the file, then append the 'text to insert', then append the rest of the original file.
<scunizi> ShawnC: that's the sound of your windows partition screaming in protest to a superior OS
<naples_guy> RebelZero, thanks for the explanation
<RebelZero> naples_guy, you're welcome
<naples_guy> RebelZero, i thought there was only one "Desktop"
<ShawnC> scunizi: It's single booted
<decora> Kirsch: are you trying to save the entire /etc tree?
<TPS> Windows 7 stuck in infinite loop
<TPS> Woo
<Kirsch> decora: no, just the init.d folder
<sekyourbox> TPS, are you debugging windows 7?
<scunizi> ShawnRisk: darn.. I though I had figured it out :)
<sekyourbox> TPS, there are a lot of traps if you are
<TPS> sekyourbox: No
<TPS> My GRUB broke
<TPS> Then Windows startup files broke
<TPS> And it tried to repair and failed
<decora> Kirsch: do you want them all 'init.d/filename' or just 'filename'
<Guest81841> maco: worked like a dream, thanks a bunch
<Kirsch> 'init.d/filename'
<RebelZero> naples_guy, each user will have their own within their own /home/user directory. root generally does not have one rarely needs to log into the GUI as root.
<maco> Guest81841: np
<jeiworth> sekyourbox: check out this, stumbled upon it the other day but haven't tried it myself: http://simon-listens.org/index.php?id=122&L=1
<naples_guy> RebelZero, do you have any advice for me?  I'm trying to learn to navigate the shell using relative paths and shortcuts.  Any websites you recommend?
<UbuntuUser> how do i update my bios using a zip file from the manufacturer website?
<Ubuntu_> ddd
<UbuntuUser> huh?
<sekyourbox> jeiworth, thanks
<decora> Kirsch: how about using cd in the script? and then cd back to your original directory
<RebelZero> naples_guy, experience was my teacher through trial and error.
<Kirsch> decora: its a php script :-\
<jeiworth> sekyourbox: yw, no garanties, though ;)
<scunizi> UbuntuUser: rule of thumb on bios.. if it's working don't fix it.
<dhaivat_> Kirsch: perl ftw!
<Kirsch> lol
<naples_guy> RebelZero, i understand.  At this rate, I'll understand the shell by age 194.  =)
<UbuntuUser> scunizi, i'm trying to install msiwindosx86 and i need to do a bios update
<scunizi> UbuntuUser: what's msiwindowsx86?
<UbuntuUser> its osx for msi wind
<Colonel_Panik> naples_guy, using a gui as root is or can be dangerous as you know with Windows. A double click jerked a little bit in Explorer can drag and drop the windows directory into your printer spool and guess what windows won't boot
<scunizi> UbuntuUser: so it's the osx OS that runs under windows? I"m los
<scunizi> *lost
<decora> Kirsch: 1. you could pass a 'cd /etc ; zip -r blah blah ' command to bash, 2. you could open a pipe, run cd then run zip 3. ask a php forum
<naples_guy> i know that i dont need to login as root, but i am trying to learn the shell.  its independent study, hobby, and personal interest all rolled into one.  I bought a book on it and everything.
<RebelZero> naples_guy, the shell can seem intimidating but it is a rather powerful tool once you learn how to operate within one.
<scunizi> naples_guy: and no need to be at root to explore the cli
<jeiworth> bash rul0rz! :D
<UbuntuUser> scunizi, the info in the docs said to add a bios update for it, but its a zip file. do i have to install windows first?
<decora> if you are never root, you will never mess up your system really bad... thus you will never learn anything.
<scunizi> UbuntuUser: so google shows it's a crack of osx right? so you can install it along with windows?
<naples_guy> RebelZero, yeah, the shell is really neat.  once I get it, it will be powerful for me.  i hate having to ASK and BUG you guys in #ubuntu every single time i need to do something in the shell
<losha> decora: the truly talented can mess up a system without being root...
<decora> losha do u have example in mind?
<naples_guy> does anyone understand that this was a TEST and not regular practice?  =/
<Kirsch> decora: any idea?
<Zargle> How do i delete my ubuntu partition?
<osirisx11> [karmic, x64/RAM question] i have 6gb and ubuntu only sees 3. do i need to have x64 edition for it to see more than 3?
<decora> Kirsch: i posted above. not a php guru sorry
<jeiworth> osirisx11: yes
<losha> decora: do I need to provide one? It's probably off topic...
<Kirsch> decora: ok heh, thx
<decora> zargle: do you want to keep windows
<Zargle> I have a mac
<decora> Kirsch: if it was python i would use pythons builtin zip functions
<Zargle> and i used my Boot Camp... to partition and my boom camp wont reconize my ubuntu partition after i installed it
<Hrishi> anyone successful in getting a 3D graphics driver for Via Chrome 9 HC IGP for linux?? Openchrome only supports 2d Graphics... Anyone has a lead for the proprietary driver?
<Zargle> and disk utility for some reasonw ill not delete the partition
<Zargle> how might i just delete it
<osirisx11> jeiworth: $^##$^#&@&@ thank you.
<osirisx11> jeiworth: any way for x86 to see all 6?
<Guest77629> i am a total newbie and i do not understand the repository stuff
<RebelZero> naples_guy, I did... just keep practicing but keep in mind that sudo should be used only when needed. we've seen so many new users who didn't know what they were doing with sudo that it's basically reactionary for people to warn against using it.
<jeiworth> osirisx11: not linux' fault, simple matter of adressing, same in windows btw
<osirisx11> jeiworth: so no way to do it?
<Zargle> i need to reinstall ubuntu cause of me doing a graphics card install and my screen goes black now and i cant get to log in screen
<mshade> osirisx11: you need a kernel with PAE extensions
<Hrishi> anyone successful in getting a 3D graphics driver for Via Chrome 9 HC IGP for linux?? Openchrome only supports 2d Graphics... Anyone has a lead for the proprietary driver? please do mail me at fnkygy@gmail.com in case of solutions :)
<mshade> osirisx11: 32bit can see all RAM just fine, but you need a kernel with PAE support
<jeiworth> osirisx11: with 32 bit you can only adress around 3.5gb iirc
<decora> Zargle if you are going to reinstall,  just tell ubuntu to use the old ubuntu partition and write over it
<mshade> jeiworth: incorrect.
<jeiworth> mshade: ah reall?
<jeiworth> really?
<osirisx11> mshade: how can i get that?
<ironfoot495> Hello I'm interested in finding a way to fix a broken package NIS(network information service) if anyone as any ideas I sure could use it.
<mshade> jeiworth: yes. with PAE extensions you can address all memory
<Zargle> so i put in the CD? and restart on my ubuntu partition
<ironfoot495> I've worked on this for sometime now.
<Zargle> and it should ask for reinstall? how do i get to reinstall section or hold C?
<decora> Zargle: you might even try 'repair' function of livecd
<jeiworth> mshade: ah ok, that was new, thanks, sorry osirisx11,i take it all back
<Zargle> Hmm thanks :D
<decora> zargle: can you boot osx?
<Zargle> yes (on it)
<decora> zargle: back up your data before you go further
<Zargle> just Ubuntu said there were some drivers i needed to install.. and i did and they were for the new graphics card in this computer... And my screen froze and after a restart the screen went black
<Colonel_Panik> naples_guy, think of the bash shell as built in bat files and almost programing ability with all the | < > symbols
<Zargle> on my mac or Ubuntu?
<decora> zargle: anywhere you had important data
<Zargle> my mac side should be fine
<Zargle> why would my mac side be any worry?
<UbuntuUser> scunizi, i wanna try it out and see if i like it
<mshade> osirisx11, jeiworth: see this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<decora> because if you dont know what you are doing you might overwrite it
<jongbergs> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<UbuntuUser> scunizi, i just wanna see if i can do it without installing windows
<cfedde> "what could possibly go wrong?"
<decora> during the reinstall
<osirisx11> mshade: ty
<dave99> ok
<jeiworth> mshade: thanks! nixcraft site kicks ass! :D
<osirisx11> mshade: thanks!
<dave99> hello everyone
<Zargle> HEy
<velix> nmap
<scunizi> UbuntuUser: it's against the uula (or however it's spelled) for osx.. only apple/mac machines can run it legitamately.. nobody here will support helping with this project.
<dave99> anyone here know anything  about dvb
<decora> UULA --- uppity user license agreement
<dave99> for ubuntu
<ctmjr> dave99: what about it?
<UbuntuUser> scunizi, i'll definitely not buy it unless i try it first, if i like it i'll buy a liscense
<Zargle> alright well I will trya dn do that.. i dont think my mac side should be affected
 * mahngiel high fives decora for originality
<UbuntuUser> scunizi, if i can't try it out apple may be missing out on me lol
<scunizi> UbuntuUser: you can't buy a license for osx..
<badcom-wrk> EXT4 is default on Ubuntu?
<dave99> are they any good ones out there
<Colonel_Panik> UbuntuUser, best way to try out Ubuntu is to get an older cast off box, stick a bunch of memory in it and play with it *smile*
<Zargle> scunizi: Hackintosh!
<UbuntuUser> scunizi, i meant a copy
<Jeruvy> badcom-wrk: for Karmic yes.
<badcom-wrk> Jeruvy Karmic?
<ctmjr> dave99: you mean dvb cards for tv ? or am i missing something
<dave99> yes
<iamkidrobot> hello world
<Zargle> Hello iamkidrobot
<Jeruvy> badcom-wrk: thats what the current version of ubuntu is called ;)
<badcom-wrk> hmmm
<Zargle> there was a baby that said then when he was born
<badcom-wrk> ok.
<Zargle> Youngest baby to talk
<Zargle> he learned inside his mother... isnt that amazing
<MoralExpl> Quick question, my "lock screen" doesn't work anymore where can I find an error log to figure out why it wont lock the screen?
<decora> absolutely incredible.
<iamkidrobot> what did the baby say?!
<iamkidrobot> haha
<decora> Moral: so it just never goes into screensaver mode? (btw logs are in /var/log but i doubt it will say anything
<Colonel_Panik> the baby said " I remember going to a party with Mom and coming home with Dad"
<iamkidrobot> hah
<iamkidrobot> random
<asdf25> i'm using karmic and my Alt key just stopped working for absolutely no reason, anyone know why?
<Colonel_Panik> or is it going with Dad and coming home with mom
<SirTwat> Ubuntu 9.10 Realtek 8111c Gigabit driver help needed!  It refuses to give gigabit speeds... please help.
<MoralExpl> decora, that is true, I click on it and nothing happens. It started when I got some updates a few days ago...
<raja> EXT4 is faulty and will corrupt big files i just lost 2 videos last night. its in the release notes
<raja> on ubuntu 9,10
<dAlfa89_> Does wubi install Grub by default?
<decora> asdf25: because karmic is a steaming pile of dog pee?
<Xodiac> raja: now my sound is buzzing when playing games it wierd the thing you had me to worked but now it buzzes and crackles
<decora> Moral: so you cant log back in?
<SirTwat> decora: you can't 'pile' a liquid
<Xodiac> raja: it made my gameplay a lot smoother i just need to stop the buzzing
<ctmjr> dave99: most cards are pretty much plug and play any more but this one is made for linux http://www.pchdtv.com/
<dave99> kool
<MoralExpl> decora, it doesn't even get to that point, I click on it nothing happens. If I click logout, it logs out if I click shutdown it shuts down.
<SirTwat> can anyone help with a realtek nic driver issue?
<dave99> ctmjr
<MoralExpl> SirTwat, what type of realtek nic
<raja> <xodiac> update your alsa drivers then. try that i worked for my GF.
<raja> it*
<dave99> ctmjr:can i pick up transponders here in the states
<Xodiac> how do i update them
<draco1234> raja, OMG you are dating your boss?
<maco> draco1234: obviously meant "it"
<SirTwat> draco1234: he corrected it too quickly :P
<decora> Moral: honestly i think you should file a big huge bug report on it...
<raja> <draco1234> i did 2 years ago it wa sa nightmare
<draco1234> raja, true enough
<MoralExpl> decora, okay, where at should I file this report?
<Elladan> So, uh, pulseaudio.  Why do I have to run "killall pulseaudio" daily, if not hourly?
<decora> MoralExpl: http://bugs.ubuntu.com and probably package gnome-screensaver
<MoralExpl> decora, thank you
<ctmjr> dave99: yes if your near the transmitters i live 45 miles from a major city and pick up 19 channels over the air plus regular cable
<draco1234> Elladan, try a cron job
<decora> Elladan: pulseaudio, ahh theres another fine piece of open source engineering..
<Elladan> draco1234: Sadly I have a fullscreen program that *won't exit full screen* if pulseaudio crashes.
<decora> im beginning to remember why i left these 'support' channels years ago
<raja> <Xodiac> go here (link) http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-upgrade-to-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu.html  but FIRST go to ALSA's site and see what is the latest files. and in Wget adjust file names accordingly
<SirTwat> So.... can someone help me achieve some gigabit speeds?  I've searched the net thoroughly without bearing any fruit...  I've tried updating the driver, but I can't tell if it loaded or not...  I'm on 9.10 and the devicec is a Realtek 8111c
<FlailingWalrus> Heres a nice random question for you all: How do you install linux ubuntu 9.10 from your computer without being able to access it and its installed inside of windows?
<Xodiac> raja: okay
<Elladan> decora: Well, I can't really blame the pulse people per se, since they didn't recommend anyone use it.
<Elladan> decora: But uh, it's been a couple years, you'd think they could write a unit test or something by now.
<SirTwat> FlailingWalrus: Do you have shell access?
<raja> i hate pulseaudio .. i use esound insead .. pulse audio is a bit too buggy for me
<FlailingWalrus> SirTwar: Yessir
<draco1234> Elladan, can't you just remove pulseaudio?
<decora> SirTwat: dmesg might tell you about drivers loading/unloading
<Elladan> draco1234: I also tried that once, and some programs seemed to stop working.  SDL compatibility problem?  I dunno.
<draco1234> SirTwat, is it possible the speed limitation is in a router you are using?
<decora> SirTwat: are you using Monster (TM) cables with gold tips? The helpful experts at Best
<Elladan> I don't really mind "a little bit buggy" but uh...  Where I work, if our audio playback daemon crashed and lost sound every day, that would be an ultimate maximum critical bug and people would be getting fired if we shipped an OS with it.  Much less three.
<decora> Buy told me they speed up data rates
<obiwan_> hi please i have questions about buying a good gaming 13" notebook, what channel could i ask at?
<Elladan> SirTwat: Type "ip link eth0" or whatnot in a shell.
<kantlivelong> hey all, what app is used by default when importing pix from a camera?
<ctmjr> obiwan_: maybe #hardware ?
<decora> obiwan: dont use linux for gaming
<decora> obiwan: they cant even get sound working right
<draco1234> obiwan_, you won't find a gaming laptop that small anyways
<kantlivelong> lolz
<kantlivelong> my gaming laptop is basically a portable server
<kantlivelong> HUGE
<sebsebseb> !games |  obiwan_  decora
<ctmjr> decora: are yiu here just to bash linux?
<ubottu> obiwan_  decora: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<decora> kantlivelong: theres F-spot photo manager
<obiwan_> i tried there but they're not really updated in cutting edge notebooks
<Reddman> I use a Thinkpad X61 tablet
<Reddman> works great for just about everything i've thrown at it
<kantlivelong> decora:  is that the default that opens when u hit import?
<kantlivelong> decora: srry im not on an ubuntu box at the moment.. helping a friend
<sebsebseb> obiwan_:  Elladan  you may find that pulseaudio works much better for you, in some other distro
<decora> stmjr: in case you havent noticed ive been answering questions for several hours and been using linux since 1996 and ya know what? sound didnt work back then either.
<sebsebseb> obiwan_:  Elladan if you try
<decora> kantlivelong: ahh pretty much yes it is the default...
<obiwan_> ubuntu it's not problem , wine exists, i'm interested in hardware things, the most important 4 me is finding a laptop with latest nvidia gtx 280m card, which i can only see in 17 laptops
<dave99> what about dvb-s cards
<kantlivelong> decora: thanks :)
<kantlivelong> im a gentoo user myself
<kantlivelong> just helpin a bug
<decora> obiwan: how about this. stick with a cheap ass old laptop and give the money you save to starving orphans in china
<draco1234> obiwan_, try http://www.alienware.com/
<SirTwat> decora: I tried dmesg, it was wayyyyy too many results, i forgot how to narrow it down
<sebsebseb> decora: oh should hve messaged that to you as well, see above
<Reddman> this one has an intel gma 962 gfx chip, which runs stuff like compiz with the effects turned on to max no problem
<decora> SirTwat: when you do 'rmmod' and 'modprobe', and run dmesg, the last message is often about drivers loading/unloading
<SirTwat> draco1234:  I'm using a gigabit router w/ all cat5e cables... everything is ready computer/network side as gigabit
<Reddman> it's nothing special, for a mobile GFX, but it gets the job done
<decora> IM LLEAING NOWWWW BYE PEOPLE GOOD LUCK WITH IPOPEN SORES SOFTEWAREZZZ
<kantlivelong> eww
<kantlivelong> alientware
<draco1234> decora, you're a starving orphan aren't you? nice try...
<kantlivelong> obiwan_: go to avadirect.com muhc better
<Reddman> One thing i learned the other day: if you are using kdenlive to edit video, the best thing to do is convert all the raw format vids to mpeg.  Kdenlive just works with mpeg better
<oleo> heh, open sores, what a redneck
<Kozi> how do I get flash working on a web browser
<SirTwat> elladan: iplink shows it to be gigabit
<Reddman> doesn't even crash when i do that
<Elladan> SirTwat: What about the other computer on your switch you're measuring against?
<obiwan_> draco i tried alienware, and they don't have 13 inch laptops, it's a must for me it's 13.3 at most, cause i hate 15.4+ laps, they 're so heavy...
<obiwan_> thanx kantlivelong
<Reddman> Kozi: synaptic, make sure all the repositories are checked, and search for 'flash'
<Reddman> i think
<Jordan_U> dAlfa89_: Depends on what you mean. It uses grub, yes, but it does not replace ntldr or Bootmgr and instead adds an entry to one or the other ( depending on what version of windows ) that loads grub from a regular file in your windows partition
<Reddman> actually, i'm not sure if i even had to install flash...
<Kozi> search where?
 * Reddman checks
<dave99> ! dvb
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Reddman> synaptic package manager
<kantlivelong> obiwan_: np.. i have the Clevo laptop
<Reddman> in the search thing at the top
<SirTwat> elladan: Transferring via Samba from a Windows 7 machine, and it shows as a gigabit connection... everything 'look'
<Reddman> give me a sec though
<Reddman> i might be wrong
<anttu> anyone got zte mf636 working in 9.10?
<kantlivelong> obiwan_: they support SLI
<gorgonzola> Kozi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Reddman> this is a new install, so i can check real fast
<ctmjr> dave99: there are cards for dvb-s i do not know which ones replace the sat box
<SirTwat> elladan: Transferring via Samba from a Windows 7 machine, and it shows as a gigabit connection... everything 'looks' right.  I have been able to achieve gigabit speeds, but it comes and goes
<Reddman> yea, that works too gorgonzola :D
<Elladan> SirTwat: Don't use samba to bench, use ttcp or something
<Elladan> SirTwat: Or ftp
<draco1234> obiwan_, I had an idea to save weight. Get a 15" laptop, and then throw the battery in the garbage. It won't last long for a powerful laptop anyways, and now it weighs less!
<gorgonzola> Kozi or, if you do not want to use the shell, you can go into Synpatic, and search for flashplugin-nonfree, and install from there.
<SirTwat> Elladan: By deafult, does ubuntu 9.10 server have ftp installed, if not what package is it?
<Elladan> SirTwat: I don't think so.
<adhit-lagi> sgs
<Jordan_U> obiwan_: http://system76.com/index.php?cPath=28
<Elladan> SirTwat: It has ssh though, try using scp to bench
<Kozi> ok
<Elladan> SirTwat: Or rsync over ssh
<SirTwat> Elladan: what about sftp?
<Elladan> SirTwat: The SMB protocol is just very noisy, I wouldn't use it for network link tests.
<Reddman> i've been using the ultimate edition for ubuntu, and that came with flash
<Elladan> SirTwat: That's fine
<Kozi> By the way what was the command to cleanup packages once they were installed?
<Reddman> just went to a standard 9.1 install tonight
<Reddman> but yea, the apt-get method IS technically the fastest way to do it
<Elladan> SirTwat: ssh/scp/sftp are all just sending data very cleanly in one direction without a lot of overhead like SMB/CIFS.
<draco1234> Reddman, Nine.point.ten
<Reddman> yea yea
<obiwan_> kantlivelong: i have looked at a 13.3" dell one with 8 ram gigs, 2.6 c2d @ 1066 fsb, and a nvidia 210m 512 mb, but i'm not sure if that'll work for some games like crysis, cod and so, : S i'd be great if i find some one with a gtx 280 m cause in reviews for 15&17 inch laps they say it works perfect
<ron-l-j>  "The most important tip I can offer to new users is to learn the command line. If you are limited to the GUIs, you see the system through a glass,darkly" Richard Stallman
<Elladan> SirTwat: http would be fine too
<sleek> hi, when i'm installing ubuntu, it freezes during the "copying files" portion of the install .. what can I check or change to help solve this problem?
<Reddman> putting the extra zero on a decimal seems kinda redundant :D
<gorgonzola> Kozi i don't know what you mean. maybe sudo apt-get autoremove? adding --purge to any remove or autoremove will also remove conf files.
<ron-l-j> sleek Check your disc for errors
<MNI940> Hello, when I log into my ubunutu 9.04 I get this extremely annoying beeping sound, it's not system beep as I disabled it. I  have a HP Pavilion DV4. Can anyone please help me.
<ron-l-j> sleek your install disc
<sleek> ron-l-j: i did, no errors.
<gorgonzola> Redman it's not a decimal :)
<draco1234> Reddman, Yes, but it's not acting as a decimal, it is just a separator
<Kozi> yeah autoremove
<GamerKnight> hey people
<Reddman> i know
<dhiaeldeen1> how can i compile this for ubuntu ? , http://www.cast3d.org/download
<obiwan_> draco1234: that's a good one, but i don't like big laps either, it's so uncomfortable to walk along with them
<sleek> ron-l-j: i tried 2 different optical drives, 3 different hdds, 2 different ide cables
<Reddman> i think my client might be taking it off too
<oleo> @Kozi sudo apt-get autoclean ?
<GamerKnight> trying to run this command "sudo boot/extlinux/extlinux --install boot/extlinux/" and i am getting this error "boot/extlinux/ is device /dev/sd"
<Reddman> test 9.10 test
<Reddman> nope
<Reddman> it's just me
<Reddman> :D
<FloodBot5> Reddman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GamerKnight> any help would be nice. i am trying to make a partition bootable
<ron-l-j> sleek thats nuts !
<SirTwat> Elladan: SFTP is trans at 5.4MB/s :(
<ron-l-j> msleek have you tried a usb instal ?
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: What are you trying to accomplish?
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: any help would be nice. i am trying to make a partition bootable
<sleek> ron-l-j: i haven't ... that's a good idea though ... i'd have to find a flash drive or something that can connect via usb
<ron-l-j> sleek usb maybe its the communitaction purt on the computer\
<dhiaeldeen1> how can i compile this for ubuntu ? , http://www.cast3d.org/download , thanks ...
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: I mean what is your real goal, i.e. why do you want to "make a partition bootable" ?
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: basicly i have copyed a custom linux setup to that partition and now i need to write the Partition Boot Record to make it bootable
<SirTwat> Elladan: any ideas?
<Elladan> SirTwat: Hmm, actually I just realized ssh might be cpu limited too
<Reddman> I keep forgetting to look for a clipboard daemon of some sort
<draco1234> GamerKnight, have you seen this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Elladan> SirTwat: FTP/http/ttcp are really the best stream tests.
<Reddman> tired of loosing copy/paste data when i close something
<SirTwat> checking top doesnt show very much cpu usage
<grease> Hi .. is there a way I can know the rpm of my hardrive (short of opening my laptop and reading the specs on it)
<Elladan> SirTwat: But anyway, so just checking, but these are both plugged into the same gigE switch right?
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: Why not just run "sudo update-grub" which should add an entry for it in grub ( if you are using 9.10 / grub2 )?
<Elladan> SirTwat: And the MTU isn't an issue?
<Reddman> grease: is it listed in the bios?
<Orgy> I'm running with a small amount of ram. What services can i shutdown to use less ram?
<GamerKnight> draco1234: i will have a read through it now. but the command i typed in should work right?
<GamerKnight> draco1234: sudo boot/extlinux/extlinux --install boot/extlinux
<SirTwat> Elladan:  Yes, same switch, and both show GIG-E connectivity on router (green is for gige, orange is for 100mb)  both show gig-e connectivity in os: (windows 7 & ubuntu's ethtool)
<grease> Reddman: haven't checked it ... was hoping to find a way w/o having to restart :)
<Reddman> ahh, i found something...
<Reddman> hold on
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: Installing a bootloader to a partition has some interesting reliability issues and it doesn't seem like it's at all neccisary ( or even the easiest way ) to install a bootloader to that partition
<dhiaeldeen1> guys can you hear me ? :(
<Reddman> http://www.linuxinsight.com/how_fast_is_your_disk.html
<Reddman> try that
<Reddman> seems to have information on how to benchmark your drives
<draco1234> GamerKnight, I think the part after "--install" hads to be the device, not the folder where the device is mounted
<Reddman> i can't hear anything... i can see you tho
<gorgonzola> grease you can find your hd manufacturer and model with hdparm
<grease> Reddman: thanks, will try
<hawk_> lol @ Reddman
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: ok, if it make any difference i am following the tutorial off the partition magic website. so i can boot there software from a partition.
<gorgonzola> grease: sudo hdparm -i /path/to/drive
<Reddman> i hear the tickling of keyboard keys ^.^
<SirTwat> Elladan:  I've scoured the internet for solutions and it seems a considerable amount of people have had this problem and fixed it, but didnt post a solution.
<mondragon> Is there a website anywhere that documents what hardware on what netbooks works with linux?
<Reddman> mondragon: anything will just about
<Elladan> SirTwat: Do you have traffic shaping turned on?
<Orgy> does anyone know what i can do to make my computer faster? I have 256 gb ram (running alternated ubuntu 9.10) and have already done swapdisk (2.5gb-seperate harddrive)
<mondragon> reddman: ok, that works too.. :-)
<Reddman> a friend of mine runs 9.10 on a acer aspire one
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: my end goal is to use this software of the partition to make a hfs+ volumn on my harddrive and install the refit on it. refit must be install on a hfs+ partition other wise it does not work
<SirTwat> Elladan: I'm not sure what that is
<Reddman> linux seems to be VERY atom friendly
<mondragon> reddman: yeah, there's some really good deals on Aspire One bundles right now
 * Reddman nods
<Reddman> it's a great machine
<NightEyes1> Does anyone know how to access the no-ip program to make changes after it's been installed
<SirTwat> Orgy = Troll
<Reddman> has that sexy plastic that attracts fingerprints like a hard drive magnet atracts fake gold
<mondragon> reddman: You know if they can book off of usb sticks?
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: i can understand this is a long way round but it has to be hfs+ and i need to keep the other partitions on the harddrive intact. also i have not blank cds left
<mondragon> reddman: boot, even
<Reddman> yep
<Reddman> they have to
<Orgy> how am i a troll?
<Reddman> no optical drive
<mondragon> reddman: I've heard that about the plastic.. :-)
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: You can create an hfs file system within linux ( I am pretty sure rEFIt will work from hfs )
<mondragon> reddman: yeah, it's just that Dell says you might need to buy an optical drive for theirs for "system recovery" which sounded absurd
<maco> Orgy: could you please use a more family-friendly nick?
<SirTwat> Orgy: Maybe not, buying buying more ram isn't going to hurt anything
<Reddman> i run a lenovo thinkpad x61 that has no CD/DVD drive at all, it litterally HAS to boot from the USB to get it's OS data
<mondragon> reddman: But I suppose that really means "yes, idiot, you can't stick your windows CD in here"
<Reddman> lol
<Reddman> well, in so many words
<linuxguy2009> Any Dell Mini 10v owners here?
<Elladan> SirTwat: I don't know what the problem is.  If you have a third computer I'd recommend doing some tests with it to isolate the problem.
<Orgy> maco-i don't want to --sirtwat-thanks for the advice
<maco> SirTwat: you too on the family-friendly nick thing
<maco> !ops | Orgy and SirTwat have very family un-friendly nicks
<Reddman> i don't own one, but i've seen dell mini's do all kinds of neat things... from running linux to running OSX
<ubottu> Orgy and SirTwat have very family un-friendly nicks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Elladan> SirTwat: You might also check for evidence of bad cables (packet errors etc.) and weirdness with Windows 7.
<SirTwat> Elladan:  lol... i do have a 3rd, and between the other computers, gige works fine... it just this linux box that is casing me problems
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: it says has to be hfs+ plus, i have been trying all day to get this to work. the best method for me would be manualy creating the Partition Boot Record this way anyway
<gorgonzola> maco i think you are exagerating
<draco1234> NightEyes1, try typing:  sudo no-ip -C
<ron-l-j> Has anyone seen moblin ?
<ron-l-j> great on my betbook
<Orgy> maco-maybe we want them. and it should'nt really bother anyone if we do have unfriendly like nicks. it's not like our nicks are (macogay3)
<SirTwat> Elladan:  I've done all of the normal troubleshooting, and replaced all cables as well... I can't pin it down which is why I am here :)
<Reddman> but yea, unetbootin + USB stick + linux = win on netbooks
<ron-l-j> how many users under 12 in here ?
<bigmack83_> in windows, can i use a program like cygwin to ssh or otherwise use my ubuntu install from another partition?
<maco> Orgy: its not like "gay" is an insult either. however, we have rules in here about family-friendly language. thatd put swear words and sexual things right out.
<linuxguy2009> Well Ill just ask, Dell sells the Mini 10v's with 8.04 installed. I am reverting back to 8.04.3 and installed it with my Dell DVDRW USB drive. wireless works fine, but no sound. Anyone know why or how to fix it?
<ron-l-j> Reddman yes also the python image dreator
<ron-l-j> creator
<Orgy> fine. i'll go to my second nick
<Reddman> i was trying to get BCCD to work with unetbootin on a USB stick, to no avail
<ron-l-j> who care what your Nick IS
<arghh2d2> Orgy: you're just acting out to get some kind of attention...sad
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: Linux can read, write, and create hfs+ file systems but only without journaling ( which you can enable after the fact )
<ron-l-j> hahahahah
<gorgonzola> bigmack83 you can;t run both systems at the same time in the same machine. if you need access to files, you might want to look into an ext driver for windows. i don;t understand why you owuld need cygwin
<Reddman> i want to set up a live-boot cluster
<Reddman> :)
<Elladan> SirTwa: Sorry I can't be more help.
<draco1234> maco, how do you think families get created in the first place?
<dAlfa89_> maco: I'm not defending anybody, but "Orgy" can be used in literature to define a mass congregation or such, so not always having sexual connotations
<gorgonzola> maco: Orgy is not necesarilly a sexual word. i think you are exagerating.
<SirTwa> Reddman: I heard cluster knopix is pretty good :)
<Reddman> yea, i need to play with that
<ron-l-j> gorgonzola Cigwin is great for compiling code in a winblows enviroment
<Reddman> i have 5 linux machines right now, one windows (for gaming)
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: Do you have an Ubuntu LiveCD or a flash drive you can put the LiveCD image on?
<Elladan> SirTwa: You might try looking for a better stream test though.  I think my ssh suggestion was probably bad.
<SirTwa> Reddman:  I messed with it a little bit at my work.. it was awesome... what are you supposed to do with 50 extra pc's laying around?
<Reddman> i was ust going to make up 6 USB sticks with a clustering OS
<osirisx11> mshade: just wanted to report i am now using PAE successfully, and it can see all my ram! thank you!
<Reddman> lol
<Kozi> If i need to do some web development on linux are there any tools like bbedit?
<gorgonzola> ron-l-j fair enough, but why would he need it to "ssh or otherwise use" his ;inux partition from windows, supposedly in the same machine?
<cfedde> what makes a clustering os different from the usual type?
<Zacdee316> dalfa89-thanks for defending the nick, but i've already changed it
<Reddman> my idea is to make a cluster for mencoder/kdenlive
<dksoba88> Hi, I just rebooted my 9.10 install and X didn't start, and a console login was there but flashing... not sure what happened but I can't even log in
<Elladan> SirTwa: If you have an ftp server installed on one of the other boxes, or an http server, you could try downloading on the linux side.
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: ok that sounds the best method then, but that is not the only reason why i wish to write the boot sector manualy. i looked in gparted and i could not see a hfs volumn could you please adivse me. i know there is a  similar terminal command that will do it. could you tell me what it is
<Reddman> i do a lot of video editing, and encoding video faster is a big goal of this plan
<SirTwa> Elladan: Thanks for your help, I don't think stream test was the issue as I've been able to achieve gig-e speeds before (today even)  it just cuts in and out.
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: You need to install hfsprogs before the option will show up in gparted
<Elladan> SirTwa: Ah ok.
<dksoba88> So now I'm booting off a USB drive, I think the error has something to do with crytodrive or something, but that error message only flashed up once and I didn't get to read the whole thing
<ron-l-j> gorgonzola I see yes if you format it to fat 32 both systems should read it no problem
<Elladan> SirTwa: I was just worried that smb/cifs isn't an accurate stream test.  It should go faster than 100gbit in any case though.
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: You can install hfsprogs ( and rEFIt ) from apt/synaptic in the LiveCD session
<Elladan> SirTwa: There are various flags you can try changing via ifconfig.
<om26er> where is the log of installed components and their dependencies
<om26er> ?
<Jeruvy> SirTwa: Can't say I have any better advise, but you could try ntop to measure your network.
<SirTwa> Jeruvy:  What does ntop do?
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: you mean the bootable mac dvd, i thought refit requires that you bless it
<Jeruvy> SirTwa: its like top for your network
<gorgonzola> SirTwa: man ntop?
<ron-l-j> i always say make a /HOME partition in fat 32 for a dual boot or a file transfer back up
<draco1234> om26er, type: dpkg -l
<SirTwa> ah, i usually use iftop
<gorgonzola> ron-l-j i wouldn't recommend that, as fat 32 has no permissions, to begin with, and doesn;t support files larger than 4gb to continue
<Chorch> ron-l-j,
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: rEFIt can bless from linux too IIRC ( I am pretty sure I installed it from Ubuntu on my machine )
<arghh2d2> ron-l-j: i never say that...fat32 is lame
<ron-l-j> you can use NTFS but you can boot fat 32 as well
<gorgonzola> ron-l-j if you absolutely require a partition to be read from both os, you should definitevily go with ntfs, or, if there is a decent driver for windows for some other fs, that one.
<Kozi> Any good text-editors for webdevelopment out there?
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: th is is
<ron-l-j> so if you need windows to boot a solid state drive you plug in fat 32 works
<om26er> i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras on 64bit and had a mass- match hash so i changed the mirror now i cannot find the package that was mismatched and i want to install it. its related to libc6-i386
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: this is the only real command inside the enable.sh file. inside the refit dir "sudo bless --folder "$DIR" --file "$DIR/$LOADERNAME" --labelfile "$DIR/refit.vollabel""
<Reddman> fat32 seems to be more linux friendly than ntfs, i noticed
<ron-l-j> and over 4 gigs would mostly be media
<om26er> and its i think 29mb+
<gorgonzola> ron-l-j i really don't understand why you would prefer fat32. care to explain?
<arghh2d2> ron-l-j: don't need windows .
<om26er> where can i find the terminal log
<dksoba88> where can I find any errors from booting up?
<Reddman> i have a usb hard drive formatted ntfs, if it's not unmounted properly in windows (ejected), it won't connect in linux properly
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: and bless is a mac only command, although i think the people who are working on grub2 are trying to create an opensource version. i could be wrong though. if you  know how that would be great. i have been trying this all night trying to get refit to install
<ron-l-j> gorgonzola I use it to make bootable flash drives I can use anywhere
<mattcen> om26er: Apt stores a log in /var/log/apt/term.log
<Reddman> fat 32 formatted drives don't care
<om26er> Matt1360, thanx
<ron-l-j> So you can boot and load your os and your work files or code anywhere
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: thanks alot for you time, it mean alot
<gorgonzola> ron-l-j and you can't do that with ntfs?
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: The grub2 people are also working on grub2 as a replacement for rEFIt :)
<ron-l-j> older windows willnot boot ntfs
<gorgonzola> Reddman if its just for mounting, you can always use --force to mount a locked ntfs volume
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: np
<ron-l-j> think old servers
<gorgonzola> ron-l-j, ok, i grant that. but you gotta reckon that's a pretty fringe case, and not a good reason to recomend someone to format his /home in fat. :P
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: thats cool, refit sucks, its got some really nice features. but its so dependend on mac crap that it makes it such a problem. i run macbook pro. but i would never run osx unless i didnt have a choice
<Reddman> true
<draco1234> Kozi, I've heard good things about "bluefish"
<Reddman> but fat32 is just less of a PITA than NTFS ussually :)
<mneptok>  /home should be formatted as a Linux FS so that permissions work as expected.
<ron-l-j> Some linux boxes need ntfs support to read as well so if you want an OOB read 32 will work
<SirTwa> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SirTwa> rules
<gorgonzola> Reddman until you start happily coping your media to your brand new hd, and 200gb into it, you try to copy that damn 4.3 gb iso.
<Reddman> yea
<gorgonzola> Reddman: not nice.
<dAlfa89_> The clue is in the name, NTFS was built for NT based versions of Windows, it's a proprietary format and therefore generally unsupported by Linux (From memory, might've changed since I last took a look)
<Reddman> i have flash drives that are permenently set up as fat32, and i have to make multipart zips for stuff like that
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: if i run this command "cat /usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin > /dev/sdb" or somthing like this. will this over write the GPT table with a MBR or will it just overwrite the MBR on the second sector of the disk
<gorgonzola> dAlfa89_ we've had read and write support for ntfs for years now. performance sucks, though.
<Reddman> i just have a fileserver for most of that work though
<ron-l-j> CAT will not over write just read
<Reddman> freeBSD system in my basement full of hard drives
<Reddman> set it, forget it
<ron-l-j> if youwant to over write use Gedit
<kraut> moin
<gorgonzola> Redmann: it is trivial to convert fat32 to ntfs without formating
<dAlfa89_> gorgonzola: I know, but it's still generally not recommended, right?
<gorgonzola> Redmann: any windows box can do that.
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: That will overwrite the GPT table ( I think at least )
<ron-l-j> I like free bsd and opesolaris
<seravitae> hm, is au.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<mneptok> ron-l-j: see the > in the command GamerKnight gave
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: yer it should do. what i might do is use dd to push the mbr back to the the first sector of the disk
<ron-l-j> yeah output extractor
<ron-l-j> >>
<draco1234> ron-l-j, actually, "cat" will be overwriting in his example since he is redirecting its output with >
<mneptok> ron-l-j: you just appended
<gorgonzola> dAlfa89_ weeeeelll... you know how those things are. is not recomended because the driver is not friendly, it's a watered down vbersion of a better commercial driver, and its generally not very efficient. but if you totally *need* to read from both os, you should go with it over fat32
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: ok i am going to try this cat /usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin > /dev/sdb3 i think that should give me a MBR but only of the thrid partion right?
<jongbergs> seravitae: try to ping au.archive.ubuntu.com
<ron-l-j> I perfer not to redirect out put and edit with gedit
<ron-l-j> :D
<ron-l-j> i get less errors
<ron-l-j> :D
<ron-l-j> thats just me
<dAlfa89_> gorgonzola: That's what I do, XP on NTFS, Ubuntu on EXT3
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: The grub you have installed already can do anything that syslinux could do, and I am pretty sure you can't have an MBR on a partition
<arghh2d2> gorgonzola: arent there windows drivers for reading ext2/3/4 drives?
<ron-l-j> will sudo grub-install work ?
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: If you have the syslinux.conf I can tell you what to add as a grub menu entry to do the same thing
<dAlfa89_> Also, Grub is better than the Windows bootloader \o/
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: HAHAHA this command looks so cool "cat /usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin > /dev/sdb" in the terminal. yer i am not sure it will work either. but partitions can have there own bootloads not sure if its the same as the MBR might be a smaller version
<mneptok> ron-l-j: so how would you recreate "ls -Rla / > ~/fs_contents" in gEdit?
<GamerKnight> ron-l-j: maybe do basicly i just want to make a partition boot able. i have copyed a basic linux version on to an ext3 partition.
<draco1234> mneptok, easy: type "ls -Rla /" in terminal, select the output, copy, open gedit, paste
<GamerKnight> ron-l-j: now i want to make it boot able when i select that partion
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: Again, try just running "sudo update-grub" and see if it adds a menu entry to load the linux system on that partition
<ron-l-j> grub-install /dev/    hd1 or sda1
<mneptok> draco1234: in most cases the screen buffer will fill before the outpur is complete.
<arghh2d2> if your gonna use an inferior os like windows might as well get the drivers to read linux filesystems, performance might suffer but your gonna be suffering windows anyway
<gorgonzola> arghh2d2: yes. there are. but if i remember correctly, they stopped working with newer versions of ext3/4. haven't looked into it in a long time, though.
<ron-l-j> most operating systems don't tell GRUB how to map BIOS drives to OS devices correctly—GRUB merely guesses the mapping. This will succeed in most cases, but not always. Therefore, GRUB provides you with a map file called the device map, which you must fix if it is wrong
<gorgonzola> arghh2d2: i remember it was something like windows only supports 128bit filesystems, and newer exts were 256, ort something like that.
<draco1234> mneptok, haha, now you're just nitpicking. You know that can be adjusted
<arghh2d2> gorgonzola: yeah, who knows? not me, i dont use M$ garbage
<examplejohn> I think I have all the samba stuff installed I can see my windows machines, but every time I try to access the shares I cannot see them, I get a username and password prompt, but I do not have either? any ideas?
<ron-l-j> I have to work with server 2008. It is F***ing retarded
<pfak> How do you add driver options in Ubuntu 9.10? I used to put them in /etc/modprobe/options but that no longer works, and neither does adding a .conf at the end of the file. Im trying to set two config options for e1000e nic, I even tried adding it to kopt but I get a "Unknown boot option `e1000e.InterruptThrottleRate=0': ignoring" error on boot. Anyone have an idea of how to set options on a driver?
<arghh2d2> ron-l-j: yeah, sounds retarded. your boss is retarded for buying that crap.
<draco1234> pfak, isn't the correct folder modprobe.d ?
<pfak> Pardon me, I meant modprobe.d
<dksoba88> Hi. I'm getting this error upon boot, acompanied with flashing console login screen: http://pastebin.com/d33f109c7
<dksoba88> Can someone please help me?
<draco1234> pfak, ubuntu 9.10?
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: Do you have a flash drive?
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: yes
<ron-l-j> meptok R>E> so how would you recreate "ls -Rla / > ~/fs_contents" in gEdit?      I would use   python import os   os.popen(file)      os.write(destination file)
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: Or an Ubuntu LiveCD
<mkulumadzi> hey, question for the group
<mkulumadzi> upgraded a server to 9.10
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: both i am running from the live cd now.
<mad> Hey guys!
<arghh2d2> question on one line, dont flood
<mkulumadzi> getting the 'cannot load root device error' mentioned here:
<mneptok> ron-l-j: that's using a bomb to kill a mosquito
<mkulumadzi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades
<pfak> 9.04*
<pfak> Sigh, tired..
<ron-l-j> mneptok yes I am a bomber I could yse the writeline cammands as well
<dAlfa89_> The graphics drivers don't affect the kernel, do they? Restarting X would be fine, right?
<dksoba88> (BTW I'm running 9.10)
<ron-l-j> my command fu is ok my ubuntu fu is better but I am just a padawan
<Hawk1> dalfa89_ yea, should be fine to just restart x
<mad> I have some .isos that refuse to mount, archive manager says CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<ron-l-j> python is where it is at for me
<mkulumadzi> sorry, will keep this question on one line, server is stuck after upgrading to  9.10, i see the fix in the link i pasted above, but the keyboard does not load.  we are stuck on (initramts)
<dAlfa89_> Hoorah, thanks Hawk1
<mneptok> ron-l-j: cat > is the path of least resistance
<ron-l-j> besause I can write code in the dreaded .NET oh no
<wilcoxjay> can anyone who knows about sound help me figure out how I can fix this or provide info to someone who knows how to fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/477752
<Hawk1> dAlfa89_ and if it doesn't, then you can just reboot
<ron-l-j> I will man cat
<arghh2d2> bash is where it's at for me...im not trying to write whole programs
<dragon> Can I allocate space for swap from an LVM partition?
<Cheph9000> hey I'm Having trubble booting.  when i upgraded to 9.10 I accedentally left the 9.10 live cd in the disck trey, now when i boot i get this error after grub but befor the login screen "init: mountall main process (909) terminated with status 3 mount of filesystem failed". Any ideas?
<dAlfa89_> Hawk1: would I be right in saying that anything that doesn't touch the kernel shouldn't require a restart, right? I'm gonna be doing some admin'ing of my home server from school, so the less need to reboot the better
<ron-l-j> I like bash but I need to again make it "GO" on M$ 2008
<ron-l-j> propritary land sucks
<dragon> Cheph9000: remove the CD and reboot
<ron-l-j> :D
<dragon> !ot | ron-l-j
<ubottu> ron-l-j: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: I can walk you through installing rEFIt from the LiveCD then ( though it looks like you do still need to use OSX for bless )
<Hawk1> dAlpha89_ i believe you are correct. So simply restarting your x-server should work :)
<Cheph9000> dragon: i tried that but same error
<dAlfa89_> Hawk1: Thanks, this admin stuff should be easy  ;D
<ron-l-j> is python on ubuntu not support ? it is built in as default.
<ron-l-j> :D
<Hawk1> dAlpha89_ no worries man
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: i have osx 10.4 cd i have osx 10.5 cd and i have refit. i just dont have any blank cds
<draco1234> pfak, well, all I can do is point you here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1276211&page=4
<arghh2d2> ron-l-j: yeah, you should just beat your boss or your teacher with a blunt object...who in their right mind doesnt realize by 2008 that linux is safe and secure and FREE...and buys MS server 2008? pfffft bleck~
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: You have everything you need then
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: ( More than you need actually )
<mad> I'm having troubles mounting a DVD .iso. Archive Manager says "CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format", a manual mount produces this "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0", dmesg | tail shows: "ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format" Any ideas?
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: yes bit i am having trobble getting them all to work. maybe its becuase i donnt know what i am doing
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: hahha
<indus> hello all
<pfak> draco1234: my nic is detected fine
<Hawk1> indus: hello
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: how can i make an hfs+ volumn in ubuntu
<shyam_k> i was wondering if there was _any_ way to specify two different user autologin from grub!
<draco1234> pfak, ah, sorry then. If you've already added a .conf on the end of the file, I've got nothing
<shyam_k> i mean two different user logins from the same partition
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: First in the liveCD run "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install hfsprogs refit"
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: does software-properties-gtk -e universe auto add universe to the repos??
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: Yes
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: cool. and the last command will just install refit??
<wilcoxjay> is there anyone who knows about the sound system can point me in the right direction to learn about this sort of issue and how to resolve it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/477752
<wzssyqa> i have install 9.10 to a remaoveable harddisk
<wzssyqa> but it cannot boot
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: do i have to run it, or config it after. i am guessing yes
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: It will install support for creating hfsplus partitions and the files for refit
<wzssyqa> and when use boot command of grub to boot it ,then say no such device
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: You will then have to create the hfsplus partition in gparted, copy the refit files over to it, and bless it
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: your the MAN!!!
<examplejohn> please help..... samba problems anyone?
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: will i do hfs+ or just hfs. i think both might work as u said
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: Do hfs+ ( both should work though )
<shyam_k> wzssyqa: does "find /boot/grub/stage1" say about that partition? say if it is sda7 this command will show you (hd0,6)
<seidos> how can i figure out how acpi determines how much charge my battery has?
<wzssyqa> shyam_k: o ,when use grub2's ls.it display no (hd1,x)
<draco1234> seidos, acpi looks right inside it
<Jordan_U> wzssyqa: That's a known but in the Ubuntu installer, you need to either manually choose your external drive as the place to install grub or install grub to the external drive manually afterward
<shyam_k> wzssyqa: ah. sorry.. i am still with an older grub.:(
<Jordan_U> wzssyqa: Basically it installed grub to your internal hard drive instead of your external
<wzssyqa> Jordan_U: i have do it
<mad> Can anyone help me mount a DVD .iso?
<wzssyqa> Jordan_U: when installing ,i choose sdb
<seidos> draco1234: i think my acpi is spooked
<draco1234> pfak, your kernel option started with a # right?
<pfak> yes ..
<losha> Mad: from what you've said above, it sounds to me like your iso is corrupted. What is it and where did it come from?
<draco1234> seidos, old batteries give pretty unreliable information I've found
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: where does the refit files get put by default
<seidos> draco1234:  how old is old?
<mad> losha: It's not corrupted, it works on my windows machine just fine :(
<maco> seidos: a few years...
<draco1234> seidos, mine started giving totally wrong numbers after about a year
<maco> seidos: your laptop may let you recalibrate the batter in the BIOS
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: zcat /usr/share/doc/refit/README.Debian.gz | less
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: For instructions on installing rEFIt
<mad> losha: it appears to be a problem with isos created under Vista
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: thanks :D
<Jordan_U> GamerKnight: np
<seidos> that's disturbing
<Jordan_U> wzssyqa: Did you choose it by pressing "advanced" on this screen: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/9.10/9.jpg ?
<seidos> draco1234: what did you do?
<draco1234> seidos, the acpi works by means of magic blue smoke in the battery. After my laptop overheated, some of the smoke got out and now it is unusable...
<draco1234> seidos, seriously, I removed my battery and always plug in the laptop now
<draco1234> seidos, it's lighter!
<chilli0> Hi
<examplejohn> SONS a bitches!
<seidos> draco1234: i used to do the same, i thought that was the reason why my battery life is terrible.  but, i thought i should look into the problem since the battery should be functioning
<maco> ...ok then
<chilli0> Im trying to setup ubuntu one
<chilli0> But i get a 404
<jahnkeanater> i am using apache and when i type in my domain it takes me to my routers config screen how do i fix this
<Shdwdrgn> evening, folks.  I'm using nss-mysql and trying to use the full email address for user login.  From the console, I note that when I hit the @ key, it erases the username, however after the login fails the first time, I can then type the full email address and log in.  Any idea how to stop the @ key from erasing the username the first time around?
<draco1234> seidos, if batteries didn't die every 1-2 years, how would Dell manage to stay profitable?
<losha> mad: is there a known problem with vista isos being read on linux? I don't see much on google about it?
<seidos> draco1234: that isn't my concern
<aboeing> hi, i'm having some issues with installing linux-kernel-devel, it says it cant install because of missing dependencies, one of which is debhelper. if i try and install debhelper i get errors about the package not being available... can anyone help me?
<seidos> dell, hp, system76
<Billiard1> losha: how do you try to use the sio ?
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: going to log off and try this. it should work. as last time i did the same kind of thing on a non hfs volumn and it worked most of the way
<Billiard1> losha: iso*
<GamerKnight> Jordan_U: thanks for the help again mate. i will let you know how it goes
<aboeing> this is the exact error message: "Package debhelper is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<aboeing> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<aboeing> is only available from another source
<aboeing> E: Package debhelper has no installation candidate"
<Flannel> aboeing: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<FloodBot5> aboeing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jahnkeanater> how do i set up my router and my web sight
<draco1234> aboeing, try selecting a different repository in system>>administration>>software sources
<losha> Billiard1: mad reports problems reading an iso created under vista...
<draco1234> aboeing, and then refresh the package list...
<Billiard1> losha: sorry, im not familiar with mad
<jahnkeanater> i would like to be able to use the WOL function on my router to turn on my server
<aboeing> draco1234: which repository do i choose? normal, restricted, universe, or multiverse?
<Flannel> aboeing: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<kstarr> no, thats the one i wanted you to see http://greener-better.com/
<losha> Billiard1: mad is the name of an irc user recently on this channel :-)
<kstarr> I meant this one:  http://2ndh.com
<draco1234> aboeing, oh, those should all be enabled... I meant, the part where it says "Download From:"
<aboeing> Flannel: update works fine, it hits security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/.... etc.
<aboeing> draco1234: oh ok, i'm using the terminal, no gui.
<Billiard1> losha: o so mad has the iso problem, sorry
<Flannel> aboeing: Right, but it's handy to determine which repos you have.
<losha> Billiard1: :-)
<mad> I solved my problem. I mounted the iso with "-t udf" instead of "-t iso9660". Just in case anyone is interested. :)
<jiga123123> hello everyone! I need some advice on disk partitioning, can someone help around here?
<Billiard1> mad: you might be able to leave of the -t option completely
<Billiard1> jiga123123: just ask the question
<draco1234> aboeing, ok then... in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<mad> Billiard1: hmm, that option didn't even come to my mind
<losha> Mad: presumably this was an option when you created the iso, you could have chosen iso9660 format...
<aboeing> Flannel: unfortunately, i can't get "lynx" to install on the computer either, so i can't paste the output
<cfedde> jiga123123: the answer is: most of the time don't bother.
<mad> losha: that's the problem, i didn't create it myself :)
<aboeing> draco1234: i've added those sources ot the sources.list, and done another update, but i still can't install the kernel devel package
<Flannel> aboeing: w3m is installed by default
<losha> mad: good to know the solution then....
<draco1234> aboeing, is there any way you can post your sources.list file?
<Flannel> draco1234, aboeing: posting the output to `sudo apt-get update` gives you the contents of the sources.list, and sources.list.d
<bashca> hi there
<bashca> can u help me  reqonized my  zte data card  on  koala ???
<aboeing> uhm, how do I copy the content of a text file into w3m?
<jiga123123> Thanks billiard1! I have a ~280gb harddrive, laptop, and my plan is to have dual-boot with W7(i don't pay MS, so don't think i'm an infidel) and Ubuntu (is 9.10 the best one to use right now?). And I am wondering how many partitions I should make. It sounds like for W7 i will only need 1 ntfs partition, bbut not sure how big. About ubuntu - I heard that I should make Reiser for system partition, and Something else for the other files. S
<jiga123123> o the ultimate question I have: how many and what size and what type of FS partitions do you think i should make? thank you!
<nightvisio> Wtf: does ext4 also take some space for directories?
<seidos> jiga123123: what do you think?
<nightvisio> For example, my 10 files ~= 35.7 kb; when I click `Properties` on the whole directory, it shows me over 47 kb
<jiga123123> seidos, what do i think on what?
<Billiard1> jiga123123: i would use ext3 or 4 for linux not reiser, for size depends how much and what you want to do with each os
<MenZa> jiga123123: Well, Windows 7 uses a single NTFS partition with 100MB of empty space in front of it I believe. In addition to that, I'd recommend a small / partition, and a large /home partition. Both formatted as ext4.
<SwedeMike> jiga123123: W7 makes two partitions per default. Just install w7 and then do ubuntu install, it'll resize the w7 partition for you if you want to. The size is up to you, your hd is big to hold both OSes, all depends where you want to store files.
<MenZa> jiga123123: In addition, if you have <4GB RAM, use a swap partition for that.
<seidos> jiga123123: nm, didn't click that you were talking to a specific user
<jiga123123> ---me reading...
<Phoenix325> Is there by anychance a way to find out what commands each keyboard shortcut does?
<floppyears> hi, I'm trying to setup lirc in ubuntu karmic with no luck
<floppyears> does somebody here use lirc_mceusb ?
<draco1234> nightvisio, you probably have hidden files you weren't noticing
<Phoenix325> Like knowing the command the creates the "CTRL + ALT +D" effect.
<nightvisio> draco1234, I have no hidden file
<nightvisio> ls -all show me nothing else
<Flannel> aboeing: If your editor is set to vim, you can do `:read !command` and it'll put the output of that command (try cat for the file you store the output in)
<draco1234> nightvisio, see, that just proves how well hidden it is
<nightvisio> draco1234, how to make sure?
<jiga123123> what is the difference between ext3 and ext4? and why no ruse reiser, if they say it's better for many small system files?
<draco1234> nightvisio, honestly, I'm using ext3 and all my folders take 4kb
<losha> nightvisio: open a terminal, cd to your directory, and run du -h
<nightvisio> Whoah
<nightvisio> Second...
<draco1234> jiga123123, reiser is on the way out, since the main developer, Hans Reiser, killed his wife and went to jail, and everybody quit
<Billiard> jiga123123: some people have problems with ext4, and ext3 is more that enough for most people
<Phoenix325> The purpose of this is to replicated the CTRL + ALT + D shortcut to something else.
<losha> jiga123123: if you choose ext3, you can use almost any linux with it, including 3rd party rescue disks and live cds. That's a good thing...
<jiga123123> draco1234: Crazy story!
<jiga123123> losha: what about ext4? why ubuntu uses it as a default fs?
<jiga123123> billiard: pls tell me what is different in ext4 from ext3?
<losha> jiga123123: it's supposed to be faster, but it's also newer, which means less stable, and harder to debug, and less compatible with things like super grub disk....
<nightvisio> Hmm:
<nightvisio> nerijus@nerijus-desktop:/media/sda5/xGame SDK 1.0/include/xGame$ du -h
<nightvisio> 40K	./container
<nightvisio> 20K	./specification
<nightvisio> 12K	./algorithm
<nightvisio> 80K	.
<FloodBot5> nightvisio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<draco1234> jiga123123, haha yeah, look at the last column in this comparison chart: http://gadgets.boingboing.net/resierreiserererer.jpg
<bashca> hello
<Phoenix325> -.- Pastebin...
<Billiard> jiga123123: ubuntu used ext4 because they wanted to be cool and hip with a new default fs lol
<nightvisio> OK. ;-)
<Phoenix325> Hi bashca.
<bashca> any help  on  zte  data czrd
<bashca> Phoenix325: hi
<bashca> data card
<bashca> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 05c6:6539 Qualcomm, Inc.
<jahnkeanater> did older ubuntu use ext3
<losha> jiga123123: ubuntu were also on a release deadline, so not everything they released was ready....
<Billiard> jahnkeanater: 9.10 was the first release to use ext4 as default
<jahnkeanater> hmm i need to check what i have
<jiga123123> And the question is still: i read somewhere that it is a safer bet to make something like 1 parttttn for system of linux, and 1 partitin for "home" folder. is that true? how does it worK?
<bashca> [ 3663.350662] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: pccard: card ejected from slot 0
<jahnkeanater> wow i still have 8.04
<jahnkeanater> how do i run the update for that
<losha> jahnkeanater: so do I. Nothing wrong with that. It's an lts, designed for long term use...
<Billiard> jiga123123: separate partition for home makes it easy to do a fresh install and keep all your user data
<losha> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<jiga123123> hey, guys, it's cool that this is a ubuntu channel and you say that I shouldn't use the fs that comes in the package, i will definitely switch to ext3 when i can))
<doc|suk|dik> hi!
<geezlouise> Anyone ever recieve an error while publishing a webpage that site cannot be published to speicified location, please help.
<jahnkeanater> is 9 still in beta or something
<maco> Billiard: 8.04+ do not overwrite /home if you choose manual partitioning, use same partition as /, and choose not to format it
<draco1234> jahnkeanater, that would be a pretty complicated update... I'd just download the new install cd and start with that
<maco> jahnkeanater: 9.04 and 9.10 are both stable releases
<maco> jahnkeanater: the next stable release will be 10.04
<jahnkeanater> so i cant use the update manager in ubuntu to upgrade to 9
<losha> jahnkeanater: note that 'stable' is entirely a matter of opinion....
<jiga123123> billiard: that was really my initial question. How helpful is that? any other trick of that kind? cause I found that whenever i installed something wrond in ubuntu and xubuntu, only the reinstall+format helped to go back :((
<Toad> hi all. Just installed karmic. Mostly good, except now where terminal used to do the annoying pcspkr beep, it's attempting and failing to do some other kind of beep, and instead of beeping just results in my speakers popping
<Billiard> geezlouise: you use the wrong password or path?
<Toad> (eg running "beep" from command line pops the speakers)
<ron-l-j> :d
<Toad> if I run "beep" several times in a row, it only pops the first time
<draco1234> jahnkeanater, you could use the update manager, but it will probably try to download gigabytes of stuff, and it might not get the packages right since you are a few versions behind
<maco> jahnkeanater: sure you can. itll just take one more round to reach 9.10 than 9.04
<jahnkeanater> hmm i might do that later i dont feel like backing up my home folder now
<jahnkeanater> yea
<Toad> I'm guessing it's doing something like sleeping my sound card when nothing's going into it, and then when it wakes it back up, it pops
<Toad> (OSX does this same thing on my other computer)
<Jordan_U> Toad: You will probably notice the same pop any time you try to play any sound
<jahnkeanater> o i have to do i one version at a time
<Toad> Jordan_U: yea, pretty sure it's not just the beep
<jahnkeanater> yea ill save that for another day
<jiga123123> draco1234 thanks for cool link. why did he do that, and... does that make everyone not use reiserFS from then, or is the FS not as good?
<doc|suk|dik> hi
<Toad> Jordan_U: yea, just confirmed with mplayer
<Toad> any idea how to turn off the automatic sound device sleeping?
<Billiard> jiga123123: what could you install wrong? if you use the package manager everything can be easily uninstalled, make backups of your config files if you manually change them
<jahnkeanater> i got my web sight working how do i enable my router also
<maco> jiga123123: for my family's computers, i use ext4 on / for speed and ext3 on /home for safety (my own computer is all ext4, but then i carry install discs everywhere)
<maco> jiga123123: (and i have backups)
<Billiard> jahnkeanater: enable your router?
<jahnkeanater> the web config page
<losha> jiga123123: he killed her because she insisted on using ext4...
<jahnkeanater> like 192.168.1.1
<Jordan_U> Toad: I can tell you that pulseaudio is the direction to be looking
<jahnkeanater> but over the internet
<Billiard> hahahaha losha
<Toad> Jordan_U: yea, figured. thanks
<Toad> wasn't sure if this were a known bug. googling some more
<jiga123123> maco Thanks!
<Toad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/456022 looks right
<jahnkeanater> can i type a port # after my domain to di that
<jiga123123> maco, what size do you give to '/'?
<maco> losha: that was in very poor taste
<lein> got a major problem that i haven't been able to fix.  when i boot grub give error 15 file not found. i drop to grub-shell and load kernel and initrd then boot. the kernel starts to load then kernel panic - not s
<jiga123123> losha, _))) that's the way to go!__D
<Toad> aha! power_save options to snd_hda_intel look like the culprit
<losha> maco: thank you....
<maco> jiga123123: for normal use i had a 10GB / but now i use 15GB since i need space for lots of development tools
<Toad> Jordan_U: thanks for standing by as I googled ;-)
<draco1234> jiga123123, Well, I think he had some mental difficulties and a wierd relationship with his wife... at any rate, his conviction for murder kind of tarnished the reputation of the project.
<Jordan_U> Toad: np :)
<wanceu> halo kambing
<wanceu> ahlan wa sahlan
<jahnkeanater> when i forward port 80 it replaces the config page with my web page but i would still like to use the config page from over the web
<losha> draco1234: which is odd. You'd think it would be a killer filesystem....
<Toad> Jordan_U: my poor speakers thank you as well :)
<Billiard> jahnkeanater: i wouldnt recomend using the config page from the web, some routers will let you change the port for the router config to to wan
<Billiard> jahnkeanater: to the wan
<draco1234> losha, true but the last thing you want in a filesystem is unpredictable deletions...
<losha> draco1234: :-)
<jahnkeanater> y not i have a password on it o want the WOL feature
<jahnkeanater> is there an easier way to set up WOL
<Billiard> jahnkeanater: because passwords are insecure, and someone can get in to your router config and forward any port they want
<jahnkeanater> what does the firewall on my pc do then
<jiga123123> billiard, some packages give description that is not complete really. in my case, with all 9.10: ubuntu - install it, but the soundcard disappears. reinstall - it's there. than after some wrong step, whatever it was - soundcard would disappear again. hours googling - i restart alsa manually - sound and soundcard back in the mixer. reboot - soundcard not there again... so i try xubuntu - i like the looks and customizability (for a newbie
<jiga123123> ) of xfce, and the performance supposedly increases. the sound works correctly in xubuntu. but the sound recording not working. And the main thing was also that in xubu I couldnt make the sound play from USB headset(it was recognised and all, but i had no idea how to switch)..... what can i say - I am not giving up that easily! here i am looking for help))
<jahnkeanater> is there ESET NOD32 for ubuntu
<jahnkeanater> i dont see a reason for it tho
<Billiard> jahnkeanater: block connections from the internet And lan, prevent outgoing connections
<jiga123123> are there many antiviruses for ubuntu?
<jiga123123> maco, thnx, 15gb, noted.
<Billiard> jiga123123: dont really need an antivirus, but there is clamav, ubuntu and xbuntu are almost the same, just a different gui
<maco> jiga123123: thats just because if you have a ton of -dbg and -dev and -doc packages installed for development...plus the entirety of texlive...things can get rather full
<indus> Billiard: how would anyone getinto a router?
<Ayhee> hai..
<jahnkeanater> am i unsafe without my router then
<lein> got a major problem that i haven't been able to fix.  when i boot grub give error 15 file not found. i drop to grub-shell and load kernel and initrd then boot. the kernel starts to load then says: Done. Gave up waiting for root device. ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to Shell! then drops to busy-box / initramfs
<Ayhee> how to build gateway server with carmic koala??
<Billiard> indus: he has the router management available on the web with a password
<Ayhee> how to build gateway server with carmic koala??
<indus> Billiard: on the web? meaning?
<Billiard> indus: connectable from anyone
<dragon> what's the downside of using amd64 arch?
<Ayhee> dragon : how to build gateway server with carmic koala??
<needhelp1> i need some help, i have a belkin router im trying to set up.. and i cant get it to work right.. its asking for a host name to connect to my ISP.. what is this?
<Billiard> indus: not just the lan, anyone can connect from the entire internet
<armornick> dragon: 64 bit support is very good with linux
<dragon> Ayhee: what do you mean by gateway?
<indus> Billiard: how is that possible?
<Ayhee> ?
<jiga123123> billiard, no they are not)) after i tried to install sound recorder, which is ubuntuonly, i accidentally installed some ubu-specific sound packages. and the i had extra menu items in the sound mixer, which I really did not want. is xfce really faster that gnome? Why is gnome The most popular?
<Billiard> indus: um, internet protocol? how is what possible
<indus> Ayhee: heeya
<Ayhee> i need some help how to build gateway server with carmic koala??
<MisterK85> Hi everyone. Just wondering why my Wireless card isn't working in Ubuntu 9.10. It worked in prior releases, but not now.
<armornick> needhelp1: what are you trying to set up exactly?
<needhelp1> my router.. to get wifi
<indus> Billiard: i have a router too, no one can seee it
<needhelp1> armornick: my router to get wifi to work
<Billiard> indus: you can turn off/on remote management
<armornick> MisterK85: what wireless chip do you have?
<dragon> armornick: yes, I realize that. Is there something 64-bit is missing?
<dragon> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Billiard> indus: it probably is always off by default
<indus> Billiard: yeah ok
<needhelp1> armornick: right now im connected directly from the modem.. but when i attempt to connect the router in the setup it asks for my host name.. im not sure what this is
<MisterK85> It's a Dell Wireless 1395.  Broadcom chipset.
<Ayhee> !gateway
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<armornick> needhelp1: do you have a dynamic or static IP adress?
<needhelp1> armornick: dynamic i think
<Billiard> needhelp1: depends on your isp, but you can probably put anything
<armornick> MisterK85: you have to install the drivers manually in this version
<Billiard> needhelp1: or blank
<needhelp1> bill armornick i tried putting like test.. or anything.. but i could never get it to work.. in the web admin setup thin.. 192.168 .. top right hand corner just says Connection disabled
<MisterK85> armornick: how abouts would i do that? lol
<armornick> MisterK85: it's the package bcmwl-kernel-source
<needhelp1> Billiard: armornick i cant figure out how to turn it on
<aboeing> draco1234, Flannel: thanks for your help, i figured out the issue, i had to add another mirror to the sources.list
<jiga123123>  the soundcard disappears. reinstall - it's there. than after some wrong step, whatever it was - soundcard would disappear again. hours googling - i restart alsa manually - sound and soundcard back in the mixer. reboot - soundcard not there again... - what is the origin and solution of such problem?
<Billiard> needhelp1: is there a setting to choose your connection type?
<armornick> MisterK85: can you connect with a wired network?
<draco1234> aboeing, super!
<indus> Ayhee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<needhelp1> yeah.. i pick dynamic and then it asks for a hostname.. i put like TEST or something.. it refreshes and nothing happens
<MisterK85> armornick: I can, yep. Lemme get a network cord
<needhelp1> still says disabled
<jiga123123> cause the liveCD runs the sound and the soundcard recognised all fine.
<Billiard> jiga123123: i would say "wrong setup" is the cause
<Billiard> jiga123123: whatever that is
<armornick> MisterK85: then you can use synaptic to install the package bcmwl-kernel-source, and reboot
<Billiard> jiga123123: "wrong step"*
<lein> i've RTFM'ed and read through the forum can't find a solution and tried a few without success. and tried everything i can thing of without reinstall or using :recover a broken system on live cd.
<armornick> lein: what's the problem?
<jiga123123> billliard: then what can it be? cause again - live cd recognises the soundcard alll fine. why does it happen so that after installation, ubuntu sound mixer would stop seeing my soundcard?
<lein> got a major problem that i haven't been able to fix.  when i boot grub give error 15 file not found. i drop to grub-shell and load kernel and initrd then boot. the kernel starts to load then says: Done. Gave up waiting for root device. ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to Shell! then drops to busy-box / initramfs
<armornick> needhelp1: can you upload a picture of your setup home page somewhere?
<Sahkolihaa> lein: Is this a fresh install, and have you got multiple SATA drives?
<needhelp1> armornick: for some reason it wont let me access the homepage unless i am pluged into the router
<needhelp1> ill brb
<needhelp1> im gona try again
<needhelp1> will you still be here armornick?
<armornick> needhelp1: sure
<needhelp1> kk thanks
<draco1234> lein, how did that happen?
<needhelp1> brb
<FloodBot5> needhelp1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jahnkeanater> if i change port 85 to 192.168.1.1 will that let me use my routers config
<Billiard> jiga123123: after a fresh install no modifications, sound doesnt work anymore?
<losha> jiga123123: dunno the cause or the solution, but ubuntu users have been reporting sound problems on this channel from 8.10 onwards. If all else fails, you might try 8.04 LTS
<Billiard> jahnkeanater: yes
<jahnkeanater> would both be 85 or is one suposed to be 80 still
<MisterK85> armornick: i cannot find that package
<lein> sahkoliha: it was from a fresh install like 8 months go. just updated the kernel to 2.6.28-16-generic a week ago been trying to fix since
<Sahkolihaa> lein: Ah, I'll have to let someone else help then I'm afraid (I had this issue but it was regarding have multiple SATA drives and a bug in the installer).
<jahnkeanater> nvm yay it works
<armornick> MisterK85: that's odd
<Billiard> jahnkeanater: most routers let you change the remote management port, but if it doesnt try forwarding a port source 85 destination 192.168.1.1:85
<Billiard> jahnkeanater:  sorry 192.168.1.1:80
<Phoenix325> Is there by anychance a way to find out what commands each keyboard shortcut does? (And for example I mean the SOURCE that's behind the magics of ctrl+alt+d ).
<armornick> MisterK85: I guess you could try manually installing it: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<lein> sahkoliha: sorry single sata partitioned to:  /boot, /, /usr. /home, /var, swap
<Billiard> Phoenix325: you check the keyboard shortcuts from the menu?
<armornick> Phoenix325: the source is implemented in gnome itself, so that's going to be hard
<lein> sahkoliha: ty anyway
<jiga123123> well, I think it depends on 1) whether i have a headphone in the headphone plug of the laptop, or 2) on a random thing, but on my asus laptop sometimes after ubuntu install the sound would work right away, and sometimes it would not work... magic. But sound works with livecd. And i find sound very important))
<MisterK85> armornick: found it, got hidden away somehow.
<jiga123123> billiard
<lein> sahkoliha: sorry got a bit of lag
<losha> lein: can you boot the live cd?
<lein> losha yes
<armornick> MisterK85: if it doesn't work after you reboot, try running 'sudo modprobe wl' in a terminal
<Billiard> jiga123123: yeah idk, lots of people have sound problems, they need to fix that
<Phoenix325> Billiard & armornick: I'm trying to like "replicate" the "minimize all" button.
<losha> lein: what os version?
<draco1234> Phoenix325, are you using compiz or metacity?
<jiga123123> billiard: where would i get 8.04? and how does it really differ from 9.10? like xp and vista?=D
<gheddy_zarc> is there a way to make usb drives automatcilly mount in 9.10 ?? instead of unplugging and plugging it back in ?
<lein> losha: 9.04 with kernel 2.6.28-16-generic
<Phoenix325> Because the "preconfigured" commands isn't telling me how. I think it's "Metacity".
<Billiard> Phoenix325: there might be a command to minimize all, or you might be able to send the keyboard shortcut if that doesnt work
<jiga123123> billiard: "lots of people have sound problems, they need to fix that" do you know who would be able to fix that?
<jiga123123> billiard: where would i get 8.04? and how does it really differ from 9.10? like xp and vista?=D
<losha> lein: from the live cd, check your /boot/grub/menu.lst file. It gets rewritten when you add a new kernel. See if you have an older version you can revert to...
<GamerKnight> Hey people i am using Ubuntu 8.10 64bit. i can not seem to find refit in the repos. can anyone help. i can find it fine using Linux Mint
<Phoenix325> The problem is... "I do not know how they did that".
<armornick> Phoenix325: you should be able to change that in the keyboard shortcuts menu; it's called show desktop
<Billiard> jiga123123: i dont know if 8.04 is still supported with security updates
<draco1234> Phoenix325, well then you can edit the shortcuts in a more advanced way by running "gconf-editor" and navigating to apps>>metacity
<doc|suk|dik> 08:01 < doc|suk|dik> how did a netherlands person
<doc|suk|dik> 08:01 < doc|suk|dik> know about a UHF advertisement from america around 1986
<Billiard> jiga123123: it should be still available on the ubuntu mirrors i think
<doc|suk|dik> 08:01 < doc|suk|dik> "Clap on! , Clap off! Clap@#&$NO CARRIER"]
<armornick> Billiard: it is, since it's an LTS release
<lein> losha: already did that menu.lst is good even commented out the new kernel and still get same result
<jiga123123> 9.10... 6 month 9.04, + 6 8.10, + 6 8.04 is around 1.5-2 years old. how did ubuntu change from that time? what version do you use?
<lein> losha: can't boot to any of my back up kernels or recovery console
<armornick> jiga123123: it's simply package upgrades and some new technologies
<linuxguy2009> Does anyone here really know what is going on with the continued use of pulseaudio yet on distros that use it, like Ubuntu, have so many sound issues? Is it pulseaudio just not ready for primetime or programmers not writing code to use it properly or can someone explain the reasoning for basing sound on something that appears to be pretty much broken?
<Flannel> doc|suk|dik: Please stay ontopic, thanks.
<losha> lein: can you check the uuids and paths in the menu.lst? Also, check the device.map. Lastly, try reinstalling grub. Nothing to lose at this stage...
<armornick> linuxguy2009: just uninstall it
<dragon> how can i enable proprietary drivers from the command line?
<linuxguy2009> armornick: Im in 9.10, how do I get back my volume applet?
<armornick> dragon: with modprobe if you know what they're called
<jiga123123> armornick, what kind of new tech?
<dragon> armornick: what's the command?
<dragon> armornick: ah, I need to have the drivers.
<maco> dragon: you can install them with "sudo apt-get install" but you need to know which driver you want first
<soreau> linuxguy2009: Apparently its the technically correct unix philosophy way of doing it
<armornick> dragon: sudo modprobe and then the name of the driver to load it after you install it
<maco> armornick: dragon is asking about installing proprietary drivers
<losha> linuxguy2009: the thing about time-based releases is, you have to release, ready or not...
<doc|suk|dik> i wonder why ubuntu has trojans in it
<KiKiTou> Hola
<armornick> maco: yeah, but you have to load them too after you install them
<soreau> linuxguy2009: iirc, the volume applet is in the tray so you need to add a tray to your panel if you dont have one already
<linuxguy2009> soreau: Are you on 9.10?
<lein> losha: yes you can checck uuids and did there good checked against fstab device map looked ok. tryed super grub disk without success still coudn't booot
<maco> armornick: not manually each time... put it in /etc/modules and reboot
<soreau> linuxguy2009: Not per se
<armornick> jiga123123: well they change from HAL to devicekit to make hardware loading better, for example
<linuxguy2009> soreau: Well that worked in 9.04 , but in 9.10 you lose the volume applet from your system completely. I have no idea whos idea it was but I dont like it.
<jiga123123> guys, is there an open web resourse or some particular book that would turn a newbie to a person who can understand linux and ubuntu and solve problems?
<armornick> jiga123123: and the pulseaudio framework you hear everyone complain about
<seidos> what laptops have the best firmware?
<soreau> linuxguy2009: You dont lose it, it just exist in the tray now
<armornick> jiga123123: ubuntuguide.org
<linuxguy2009> soreau: What?
<jiga123123> armornick, so should i switch to 8.04 if i have troubles with sound in 9.10? really? or just keep trying to find solution?
<losha> lein: sorry, no more ideas for you....
<linuxguy2009> soreau: In 9.10 is the tray volume applet goes away when you remove pulseaudio.
<Phoenix325> armornick: I'm not looking to change those, it's more like "replicating what already exists".                               draco1234: This makes a shortcut, but apparently, it's a shortcut to no where.
<armornick> jiga123123: try uninstalling pulseaudio and using ALSA instead
<Billiard> jiga123123: if it was me i would look for a solution, someone on the ubuntu forums might have your same computer with a solution
<linuxguy2009> soreau: It appears that even when you try and add applets to the panel its completely gone.
<soreau> linuxguy2009: Well if thats the case, idk. I didnt recommend removing pulseaudio
<armornick> Phoenix325: there should be an app called xmacro to create a script that does something similar
<linuxguy2009> Seems lots of distros have adopted pulseaudio like Ubuntu and its broken.
<lein> losha: ty  anyway. guess ill reinstall grub and see what happens
<draco1234> Phoenix325, um, the shortcuts in metacity/global_keybindings run the commands in matacity/keybindings_commands
<Salvad1> Hello.
<losha> jiga123123: it's your call. But if you're doing a lot of reinstalling, I don't see what you've got to lose, unless there's some 9.X feature you can't live without....
<indus> jiga123123: use oss its much better
<Salvad1> Is it possible to use the latest Nvidia drivers on ubuntu 9.10?
<cdm10> I'm having issues with Folder Sharing on Karmic -- is this a known issue?
<jiga123123> indus: how would i use that in gnome? and ubuntu come with alsa by default...
<KiKiTou> how quit channel without disconnect?
<seidos> indus: do you think that's what ubuntu will use in the future?
<KiKiTou> irssi cliente sorry
<Flannel> KiKiTou: /part
<KiKiTou> gratzie
<KiKiTou> :)
<Phoenix325> draco1234: Wait, what? How?
<Flannel> KiKiTou: or /wc (window close)
<linuxguy2009> Do any 9.10 users have a solution to remove pulseaudio but keep the volume control applet on the panel?
<KiKiTou> (Y) okey
<Phoenix325> You totally lost me there.
<seidos> sup Flannel
<KiKiTou> yes :P
<Flannel> Howdy seidos
<armornick> linuxguy2009: don't think so
<indus> oss4 is very good i hear, and also, i have never seen any application not play good with oss and no regressions either
<KiKiTou> install ubuntu 2 days :P
<Billiard> linuxguy2009: maybe there is a package you need to install gnome alsa mixer or something?
<indus> especially with 9.10, i had alsa problems also, so i run some gamees with oss
<linuxguy2009> Billiard: Thats what Im thinking I just dont know what would be the package for that panel applet to control ALSA.
<losha> cdm10: I don't think there's a known issue with folder sharing. Doesn't ring a bell...
<draco1234> Phoenix325, for example, in /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_12, you can define the keys that will run whever program you put inside /apps/metacity/keybindings_commands/command_12
<cdm10> losha: bleh. It's working now, but very iffily. It's never worked reliably for me...
<indus> the thing is, newer distros kill older apps
<indus> what about the games from 1990 - 2005 , they all suffer with new pulseaudio .alsa etd
<linuxguy2009> Billiard: gnome-alsamixer think thats it?
<indus> but they play nice with oss
<Billiard> linuxguy2009: could be, you could make a launcher for that, if it doesnt work
<indus> jiga123123: there is a package called alsa-oss which lets u use oss
<indus> jiga123123: just install it
<linuxguy2009> Billiard: K ill give it a try.
<indus> jiga123123: it lets you play some apps with oss support
<jiga123123> losha: i though 9.10 is should be much faster-better-secure, since its 4 version ahead of 8.04... will i be able to install all cool and useful software on 8.04?
<armornick> jiga123123: older versions, yes
<Phoenix325> draco1234: Just checking in keybinding_commands, I do not see a connection to anything having to do with "show desktop" fron global_keybindings
<armornick> jiga123123: they will be more tested and stable
<indus> jiga123123: if you are looking for cool, use 9.10
<indus> armornick: why would they be more tested? that version too releases in 6 months
<bigmack83_> in gparted, i have a harddrive with a partition at the end of the harddrive. if i expand that partition to the left, will it try to move the data already on the partition or will it keep it there and just expand the partitoin size? i ask because if its going to need to move the data i have a lot of files there and would prefer to move them manually
<indus> for example, 10.04 work has started just a month ago
<indus> no reason why it should be more stable really
<armornick> indus: it's a long term release, which means the packages are stabler because they are working on it longer
<indus> LTS
<indus> no body is working on it longer
<indus> it only means, the support cycle is longer
<armornick> yes it is, since 10.04 == 9.10
<maco> armornick: um no
<indus> ==?
<indus> what is that
<maco> armornick: 9.10 an 10.04 are two different releases
<bigmack83_> == = is equal to
<indus> its not equivalent
<maco> indus: == is a test for equality
<indus> yea i know !=
<armornick> maco: i'm explaining it wrong...
<indus> LTS is long term support , not 'like it stable'
<draco1234> Phoenix325, ah yes, I was being more general. "Showing the desktop" is not a command, but a function of the window manager. If you want to try controlling your window manager with terminal comands, install the package "wmctrl"
<armornick> indus: the underlying packages (kernel, etc) are still the same so they have more time to make it stable
<maco> armornick: no theyre not
<maco> armornick: 10.04 will likely have 2.6.32
<bigmack83_> in gparted if i expand a partition to the left will it move the files or keep them there and just expand the partitoin size?
<indus> armornick: why is the kernel the same?
<losha> jiga123123: newer isn't always better when it comes to software.
<jiga123123> indus: some apps, not all? and the 'cool' i mean my subjective cool, meaning all working the way i want it, and being able to install software that would work and customize the appearance and of course get perforamnce since my cpu is 1.66 and even though it's dual core, it feel slow.
<maco> armornick: 9.04 has 2.6.31. not the same
<maco> armornick: we're syncing from Debian Testing for 10.04
<indus> jiga123123: hmm
<abhifx> hi there. i have a simple problem. i have no borders in gnome.can someone help me?
<jiga123123> losha: agreed. Which version of the ubuntu u use?
<maco> indus: the kernel will not be the same. armornick doesn't know what they're talking about
<indus> jiga123123: try and see what is best for you
<indus> maco: and you do? :D
<visitor1> hi people, anybody managed to install inkscape 0.47 under xubuntu 9.4?
<losha> indus: I disagree. 8.04 LTS gets important bugfixes without getting new features. Over time, that makes it more stable...
<maco> indus: i was at UDS and in the kernel team sessions
<indus> losha: yeah over time yes which is sad
<indus> losha: it aint stable at release
<armornick> losha: thanks for saying what I meant to say ;)
<losha> jiga123123: I use 8.04 lts
<draco1234> abhifx, try running the command "metacity --replace"
<xonecas> Has anyone notice the same website and same browser displaying the fonts incorrectly in ubuntu and fine in windows ?
<indus> maco: ook
<Parsi> how to change user password via terminal?
<jiga123123> indus: no hmm. I am just NEW to linux!)) that makes me stupid, yep.  would things like compiz and other stuff work on 8.10? wifi, lan, graphics, sound, all the stuff?
<Billiard> visitor1: try installing from the package manager?
<armornick> xonecas: the webmaster is using windows fonts
<indus> Parsi: sudo passwd username
<indus> jiga123123: naah use the latest ones for wireless etc working fine
<Phoenix325> Alright, thanks draco1234 and armornick.
<armornick> xonecas: you have to install the ms fonts
<Parsi> indus: tnx
<indus> jiga123123: very nice with 9.10 for wireless etc
<jiga123123> losha: thanks! that's good motivation!))  do you have any problems with it?
<xonecas> armornick, i have installed msttcorefonts
<armornick> xonecas: then it should work
<Phoenix325> I'll keep the "windows manager controlling from terminal thingy" in mind.
<indus> so whats coming for 10.04
<indus> just a cool splash?
<xonecas> armornick, right, but it doesn't
<xonecas> armornick, got any ideas for me ?
<MisterK85> armornick: I installed it, it worked fine. I had to reboot and now it's not working again.
<armornick> xonecas: which site, for example?
<jiga123123> indus you saying that 8.04 won't support some of the hardware in my laptop?
<xonecas> like mafia wars app in facebook
<maco> jiga123123: potentially. if its new hardware thts only supported in newer kernels
<visitor1> Billiard, it isnt offer, i downloaded inkscape_0.47-0ubuntu1_i386.deb but i get an error : libglibmm-2.4-1c2a (>= 2.22.0)
<armornick> MisterK85: strange, I'm using the same chip and it's working perfectly now :s
<maco> jiga123123: however there are *some* hardware support backports to LTS releases
<losha> indus: almost all software systems that get bugfixes become more stable over time. The primary cause of instability in software is new features. Honesty forces me to admit that occasionally bugfixes themselves can also destabilise a release...
<MisterK85> It won't detect the card anymore.
<xonecas> the fonts are displayed bigger, hence breaking the layout
<maco> indus: on ubuntu desktop, i dont know. im a kubuntu person.
<sumodumo> how do use emerald?
<Phoenix325> Bye bye everyone.
<Phoenix325> Thanks for the support, peace out.
<maco> sumodumo: please dont
<losha> jiga123123: it's possible some of your hardware won't be supported. That's what the live cd is for, so you can test that without installing.
<maco> sumodumo: its crashy and unmaintained, so the bugs wont be fixed
<sumodumo> maco: please dont?
<maco> sumodumo: upstream killed it off a long while ago
<draco1234> sumodumo, yeah it's called compiz now
<maco> draco1234: um no
<sumodumo> LOL i know
<soreau> draco1234: emerald is a window decorator for compiz
<maco> sumodumo, draco1234: emerald is a window decorator for beryl or compiz fusion. emerald is not maintained anymore.
<draco1234> yeah, exactly
<maco> sumodumo, draco1234: gtk-window-decorator is more stable and can work with normal metacity themes
<sumodumo> bleh but when i change my setting for compiz it doesnt do anything
<armornick> xonecas: well it seems fine, but I don't know how it looks under windows
<maco> sumodumo: change your setting for compiz?
<Billiard> visitor1: inkscape is in the repos, you might have to add multiverse or universe
<soreau> sumodumo: What setting are you changing and where?
<sumodumo> maco: yea like you open up compiz and u change crap
<maco> visitor1, Billiard: inkscape is in main
<sumodumo> maco: like the effects
<maco> sumodumo: uh huh...
<Parsi> indus: can i change user permissions in terminal?
<maco> sumodumo: which effect isnt working?
<draco1234> sumodumo, enable desktop effects first
<soreau> sumodumo: You need to enable compiz in sys>prefs>appearance>Visual Effects and set it to something other than None
<visitor1> maco, Billiard , but not the latest 0.47 release?
<sumodumo> draco1234: yea i cant the enabling part...sorry im noob
<maco> visitor1: 0.47 pre4 is in 9.10
<losha> Parsi: if you mean what I think you mean, then yes, using the chmod command. Try: man chmod
<visitor1> maco but cant i use the final 0.47 version?
<maco> visitor1: there may be a PPA somewhere...
<maco> !ppa | visitor1
<ubottu> visitor1: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jiga123123> what is "backport" (ESL speaker)
<draco1234> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<sumodumo> it says desktop effects cannot be enabled
<visitor1> maco ubottu  i downloaded inkscape_0.47-0ubuntu1_i386.deb but i get an error : libglibmm-2.4-1c2a (>= 2.22.0)
<soreau> sumodumo: Which graphics card do you have?
<armornick> jiga123123: a feature from a later version that's implanted into an earlier version
<maco> visitor1: from where?
<draco1234> sumodumo, maybe your video card can't handle it? What video card do you use?
<sumodumo> idk. how do i tell. this is a pretty old comptuer
<visitor1> maco Quelle: http://ppa.launchpad.net/popey/inkscape/ubuntu/pool/main/i/inkscape/inkscape_0.47-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<soreau> sumodumo: lspci|grep VGA
<sumodumo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<maco> visitor1: add the ppa instead of downloading the deb on its own, that way apt can install the dependencies for you
<jiga123123> losha, good reminder, appreciate it. you know the date to which 8.04 is supported?
<losha> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<soreau> sumodumo: If you get compiz working with that card, it will be tricky. I am not sure if it has the required features that compiz needs to run
<soreau> sumodumo: VIA has drivers for the CN896 and P4M900 chipsets which, according to the release notes, support AIGLX and compiz.  You can download the drivers here: http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<draco1234> maco, orgy
<maco> !language | draco1234
<ubottu> draco1234: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kentoro> hey can anyone help me out
<draco1234> !bot abuse | maco
<ubottu> maco: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<soreau> Kentoro: Not if you dont ask your question
<sumodumo> soreau:   i have 9.1 and they only have 9.04 listed. should i just use that driver?
<Kentoro> im trying to watch a movie
<soreau> sumodumo: Yes
<Kentoro> i got vlc from software center
<losha> jiga123123: per the above, 8.04 desktop will be supported until april 2011. Before then, there will be a new lts. If stability is your primary concern (it *is* mine) you can run only LTS releases...
<Kentoro> still doesnt work, i dont understand mounting and everything
<soreau> sumodumo: Actually, check sys>admin>hardware drivers first
<sumodumo> soreau: gots nothing
<Kentoro> says no proprietary drivers are in use
<losha> jiga123123: as indus points out, even with lts releases, it pays to wait a few months before running them, as the longer you wait, the more stable they become...
<visitor1> maco i just have to add the ppa website to synaptic packet management?
<maco> visitor1: yeah it gives you the line to add i a little box on there
<armornick> jiga123123: only insall an lts release after the previous one ends, is my guess
<armornick> but I don't know what I'm talking about :p
<Kentoro> anything else i could try or do
<needsomeinfo>  my ubuntu 9.10 cracked ,and will only load grub...how do i fix it?:)
<WeazelON> help guys, I've installed Bootup-Manager, and it seemed to messed up my ubuntu a bit :( , anyone knows about those things around here ?
<Kentoro> anyone help me to watch a video
<WeazelON> :(
<Kentoro> sorry to be impatient, but im not used to getting my ass kicked by computer
<sumodumo> how do i install the graphics card driver?
<WeazelON> .
<armornick> Kentoro: what problem are you having
<armornick> WeazelON: did you disable something?
<Kentoro> i put in disk to watch
<Kentoro> cant play it
<soreau> sumodumo: Does glxinfo|grep texture_from_pixmap  show anything?
<losha> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<armornick> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<linuxguy2009> Ok guys I removed pulseaudio from my 9.10 system and the volume control applet from the panel goes away permanently. I installed 'gnome-alsamixer' and I can put a launcher on the panel but Im wondering if there is a better alsa mixer GUI available?
<Kentoro> not with video player, also downloaded vlc didnt help
<Parsi> losha: I want to grant access to a specified user via terminal
<jiga123123> losha, (it *is* mine) why is in start?
<ShawnRisk> how do I know if my wireless settings are correct?  Everytime I try to enter the WEP Password, it doesn't connect.
<sumodumo> soreau: the wat wat? sorry i just installed ubuntu 3 days ago
<armornick> Kentoro: you need the libcss package from medibuntu
<jiga123123> losha, (it *is* mine) why "is" in stars (*) in your reply?
<Portunus> I am sorry if this is a stupid question but I can't seem to get into ##php, is there a problem?
<WeazelON> armornick, well it first i didn't do anything.. after i've lost my timeout counter in the grub, i started enabling everything, now my ubuntu won't shutdown unless i press the power button manually, and cdrom is not unmounting properly, and virtualbox service is not even loaded
<zcat[1]> armornick:  you mean libdvdcss2 ?
<losha> jiga123123: for emphasis...
<soreau> sumodumo: Same way you used lspci|grep VGA, instead do glxinfo|grep texture_from_pixmap
<armornick> zcat[1]: yes
<losha> jiga123123: for emphasis... Many people here think new features are more important than stability...
<jiga123123> losha, oh, thanks. do you run fast or old pc?
<armornick> WeazelON: are you sure you didn't disable the power management and stuff?
<gnuyen> my trackpad on my macbook stops working on occasion, and I don't have a numpad to use mousekeys, is there any way to use the regular arrow keys for mouse keys?
<nbros652> anyone know whether or not VNC screen sharing works via xmpp in Empathy for 8.10?
<WeazelON> armornick, right now every service available in the Bum is checked
<sumodumo> soreau: oh haha....    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,
<sumodumo>     GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<MisterK85> armornick: I have no idea whats causing it now... it's just not detecting either network card.
<losha> jiga123123: I run both. A Q6600 at home,. an old pentium 2.4Ghz away, and a 1.6 celeron on my laptop. All 8.04...
<zugiart> Hey all just wanna say, that you are all awesome. Especially those of you who are helping others in the ways of ubuntu, kudos to you all
<soreau> sumodumo: Ok, can you try glxinfo|grep renderer
<sumodumo> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI UniChrome (KM400) 20060710 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE
<ardchoille> gnuyen: yes, system > preferences > keyboard and see the mouse keys tab
<armornick> MisterK85: that's too advanced for me to solve, sorry
<MisterK85> lol, it went to one, to two, to none.
<soreau> sumodumo: You might be in good fortune.. pastebin the output of SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz &
<armornick> WeazelON: well, I haven't used bum in a long time, so I don't know how to help you with that, sorry
<gnuyen> ardchoille, I don't see any options to change it from numeric keypad to regular keys, my keyboard odesn't have a numeric keypad
<WeazelON> darn
<indus> jiga123123: for example, there is a realease of 8.04.2 which is more stable and updated than the original
<sumodumo> soreau: is that a command?
<bigmack83_> are there any tools in ubuntu to recover lost data from deleted partitions?
<soreau> sumodumo: Yes
<Flannel> Portunus: You may need to be identified/registered with freenode
<ardchoille> gnuyen: Ah, ok, sorry about that
<Flannel> !register > Portunus
<indus> jiga123123: the .2 stands for point release, which was released after about 6 months i believe
<ubottu> Portunus, please see my private message
<sumodumo> soreau: cuz i got
<Portunus> Flannel: thank you
<soreau> ! pastebin | sumodumo
<ubottu> sumodumo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dragonmere> what up, all?
<Kentoro> downloaded the libdvd files now when I click open movie player it just makes my dvd player run and then dissapears
<losha> bigmack83_: there is testdisk http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TestDisk
<jiga123123> indus where can i get that .2??? and another q: why is .2not called 8.10?
<Kentoro> says could not read from resource
<Kentoro> anything else I should do
<armornick> Kentoro: did you install the package?
<indus> jiga123123: because the packages havent changed , it uses the 8.04 kernel and other package versions etc
<maco> jiga123123: theyre just snapshots of all updates up to a certain point
<Kentoro> the libdvd packages, not the libcss packages
<sumodumo> soreau: i did it and i got logged out
<maco> jiga123123: think like a service pack
<bigmack83_> losha, thanks
<indus> jiga123123: the 8.04 you download today is automatically 8.04.2
<visitor1> maco i am stupid i cant find the right line to add to synaptic?
<armornick> Kentoro: a commercial dvd uses css as protection
<soreau> sumodumo: Well I guess the drivers you have installed currently or your card cant handle compiz
<Kentoro> there are four different libcss files
<indus> jiga123123: in fact now its .3
<sumodumo> soreau: damn. i guess i go buy a new card. thanks anyways!
<Kentoro> perl, minifier, tiny and squish
<soreau> sumodumo: I recommend ATI
<sumodumo> soreau: kk
<jiga123123> indus, where i go to download it?
<maco> visitor1: see where it says "You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:popey/inkscape  to your system's Software Sources." ?
<seidos> sumodumo: i would do research before buying a card
<indus> jiga123123: which version are you using now?
<jiga123123> ubuntu.com gives 9.109
<indus> jiga123123: check under www.ubuntu.com/downloads
<dragonmere> Quickie question... Does 'fdisk -l' list removable (USB) media, or just local drives?
<indus> dragonmere: all
<jiga123123> right now i am using 9.10 xfce version. and i will format the hdd soon to make everything fresh and install some x64 windows for the first time...
<ShawnRisk> seems no one can help me
<sumodumo> seidos: thanks for the input.
<sumodumo> nite ppl
<dragonmere> thank you! trying to run fsck.dos on my ipod, wasn't 100% on where it was living in /dev/
<Kentoro> is it really this hard to watch a movie?
<indus> ShawnRisk: what is the problem
<armornick> Kentoro: if you want, install linux mint; it can play dvd's by default
<soreau> Kentoro: What type of media are you trying to play?
<dragonmere> thanks again
<ShawnRisk> indus: the problem is that I am trying to connect to my wireless router, and everytime I enter the password, the box just reappears again without any errors.
<armornick> Kentoro: oh wait, did you run the commandline script after installing libdvdcss?
<jiga123123> indus, i am downloading it, thanks
<Kentoro> ? lmao armor, no clue
<ShawnRisk> indus: I am not able to connect
<nbros652> Sorry, trying to find out if screen sharing is supported in Empathy for 8.04 NOT 8.10
<indus> jiga123123: you found 8.04?
<gnuyen> in firefox is there a keyboard command that brings up the context menu?
<indus> jiga123123: its under alternate installers which opens up more options
<Kentoro> i went to synaptic manager and there is no file called libdvdcss
<indus> ShawnRisk: enter password where?
<Kentoro> there was libdvd and libcss i donwloaded all of the options available
<jiga123123> indus, yes, .3 is there!))and already on my hard drive. does the software like compiz(i wanna try it) and other software care about which version of linux i use?
<jiga123123> or does it not matter really?
<armornick> Kentoro: you should add medibuntu
<indus> jiga123123: already downloaded?
<ShawnRisk> indus:  I just hit the icon on the top right and click on the right wireless network and than enter the password when the box comes up.
<armornick> Kentoro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Encrypted%20DVDs
<jiga123123> indus, yes.)) it was quite fast i'd say)
<indus> jiga123123: what speed is ur conection?
<indus> ShawnRisk: you mean in network applet
<Kentoro> how do i get medibuntu
<losha> jiga123123: be sure to check the md5sum of the iso...
<vik> hello, I'm trying to find drivers for Logitech quickcam, I was trying to compile them myself, but no luck. Here is the output of "make all": http://pastebin.com/m6a72c822 I would appreaciate if you could tell me what the problem is, because I do not understand nothing in there. Thanks indeed
<losha> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<indus> ShawnRisk: check output of iwconfig
<jiga123123> indus it depends on what i am downloading and where from. different test give me different speed, so i am not sure.
<indus> ShawnRisk: paste it
<tapio> How can I figure out which package a specified file belongs to?
<jiga123123> losha how to check that?
<losha> !md5sum | jiga123123
<ubottu> jiga123123: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<losha> !medibuntu | Kentoro
<ubottu> Kentoro: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Kentoro> !medibuntu
<ShawnRisk> indus: okay, there is a wlan0 and everything looks normal.
<mpontillo>  tapio: dpkg -S <path-to-file>
<indus> ShawnRisk: hmm what wireless router
<indus> !wireless | ShawnRisk have you read this one?
<ubottu> ShawnRisk have you read this one?: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tapio> mpontillo: Thanks ;)
<Toad> boy, that was fun
<Toad> first reboot in karmic and I got a kernel panic
<visitor1> maco i am stupid its doesnt take deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386?
<ShawnRisk> indus: yes and it isn't the router as I am connected to it now
<Toad> one of these days I will have a flawless linux install/upgrade :)
<indus> ShawnRisk: no internet you mean
<maco> visitor1: jaunty? this ppa is for karmic
<armornick> Kentoro: follow the link I sent you
<ShawnRisk> indus: yes
<losha> Toad: not if you insist on using the latest releases you won't....
<indus> ShawnRisk:how you on irc
<Kentoro> says unable to lock the administration directory
<visitor1> maco i have xubuntu 9.04
<ShawnRisk> indus: connect to wireless router
<Kentoro> is another process using it
<Toad> losha: nah, this has happened to me pretty much every upgrade/install I've done in the last ten years, regardless of version
<Toad> (on desktop hardware. server hardware's usually OK)
<maco> visitor1: you need 9.10
<jiga123123> losha where do i find the md5sum for that cd image? what do i check against?
<indus> ShawnRisk: what is the make of your router
<Toad> granted I'm usually running on something reasonably oddball. no idea what the issue was this time thoguh
<Kentoro> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<soreau> Kentoro: What are you trying to do?
<Toad> but managed to boot from grub manually specifying stripped down cmdline... will figure out the issue tomorrow I guess
<visitor1> maco i see but i dont want to update now, thanks for your help :)
<Kentoro> install medibuntu so I can watch a dvd
<indus> ShawnRisk: got to go now , lunch
<soreau> ! dvd | Kentoro
<ubottu> Kentoro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kentoro> followed link, put into terminal
<ShawnRisk> indus: 2Wire Gateway
<arghh2d2> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<losha> jiga123123: usually the same place as you got the iso in a file called MD5SUMS e.g. http://ubuntu-releases.eecs.wsu.edu/8.04.3/MD5SUMS
<crohakon> How do I create a new "place" in the "places" menu for a NFS? I don't want it to auto mount at boot, I just want the ability to click the icon in the "places" menu much like I do with my Vista HD
<arghh2d2> thats a #gnome question
<arghh2d2> imo
<gorgonzola> yes. in kde is left click and "Add entry"
<crohakon> oh
<switchgirl> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=113904869998 ubuntu womens facebook group if interested
<arghh2d2> i bet more men then women click on tht url
<jiga123123> thanks guys, "check sums are same" why did i need that check?
<DuckGod> my internet connection icon on my top panel dissapeared......how can i get it back?
<Draconis> what do you guys recommend? last.fm or pandora? :)
<Visitor15> Draconis: last.fm
 * maco clicks just to screw up arghh2d2's bet
<losha> jiga123123: because your download seemed very quick, I was worried you didn't get the entire file. But the md5sum confirms it's good...
<Draconis> thanks :) currently using last.fm ... I just hear so much talk about pandora these days
<arghh2d2> pandora > last.fm because of the music genome project
<Draconis> arghh2d2, eh?
<switchgirl> arghh2d2, its open to all
<jiga123123> losha, i used Reget this particular time, pretty nice software, it speed up, and i think it minimizes errors... does something like that for linux?
<Visitor15> I've been using Last.fm since 2006.. Tried Pandora, but didn't like it nearly as much.
<Kentoro> alright vlc can now play it, but its choppy and broken, still cant play with default player
<arghh2d2> i've been using pandora for a long time...tried last.fm once and was like pffft whatever, right back to pandora
<Draconis> heh crap, sounds like a preference thing
<losha> jiga123123: someone said Gwget was good. I've never tried it myself...
<hyperstream> how can i get bigger than 1024 resolution on my Hitachi CM811 Plus, i belive its not detecting my monitor
<arghh2d2> yeah except last.fm is the imitator and pandora is the imitated
<Draconis> really? I thought last.fm was first
<Toad> yea audioscrobbler is really old
<judgen> is there a gui app to create gnome icon-themes?
<Toad> think it predates pandora
<Toad> also, last.fm uses debian :)
<arghh2d2> but last.fm doesnt use the music genome project it just recommends crap that other people like
<Toad> "music genome project" is just marketing BS for lack of good technology on pandora's side
<jiga123123> losha is it fine that i burn cd images on dvd-disk all the time and use them to install linux?
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arghh2d2> lmao at Toad
<losha> jiga123123: it should be fine...
<jiga123123> losha, should?
<hyperstream> is there a way i can tell x what monitor im using?
<hyperstream> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt work ;/
<arghh2d2> Toad: mgp is way more than that
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | lein See the error 15 section if you upgraded from grub legacy
<ubottu> lein See the error 15 section if you upgraded from grub legacy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hyperstream> !monitor
<Toad> arghh2d2: we're OT like ardchoille said, but... where are all the ISMIR papers from the pandora folks?
<mpontillo> DuckGod: the "internet conenction" icon is the network manager applet. it appears in the notification area (the same one that contains the volume icon). is the volume icon still there?
<DuckGod> no
<ShawnRisk> :(
<DuckGod> it has done this a few times....why?
<losha> jiga123123: Usually a CD image is burned to a CD, not a DVD. I think it will still work though. As long as it boots, you'll be fine...
<mpontillo> DuckGod: in that case, right click the panel, click "add to panel", select "notification area" and click "add" to see if it comes back.
<ardchoille> losha: I've burned the ubuntu livecd to a blank dvd before and it worked fine
<arghh2d2> Toad: what? what is ISMIR?
<jiga123123> guys, sorry for the offtopic questions, but the company sponsoring ubuntu, how does it benefit? just wondering what's really behind ubuntu
<ardchoille> arghh2d2 , Toad Please take this to another channel
<losha> ardchoille: jiga123123: I thought I had too, but it was a long time ago...
<maco> jiga123123: selling technical support contracts and services to OEMs like Dell who want to make sure their hardware works with Ubuntu
<Toad> arghh2d2: ismir.net - the main journal/conference for music information retrieval research
<maco> jiga123123: er, tech support contracts are to users and/or companies who want to do large deployments
<Toad> anyway, gotta run, but do some reading - pandora is low on tech, high on labor
<Toad> not saying I don't like their service, I actually use it plenty :)
<Toad> </ot>
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Kentoro> ive done everything those links said to do, i still cant watch dvd
<jiga123123> maco, is that really one and the main thing? i'd think they have some other occupations as well.  how did it start, canonical?
<EvaLuaTe> after upgrading to karmic, in the main menu, I don't get any icons for the 'places', 'system', 'lock screen' and 'shutdown' entries. Any idea what the problem could be?
<hyperstream> is there a GUI i can install to change my monitor screen and its resolutions?
<avishek> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 server. Could anyone advise please on how to change the timeout for the monitor going to sleep?
<Jordan_U> hyperstream: System > Preferences > Displays
<maco> jiga123123: can we take this to PM as it's offtopic?
<Kentoro> any other ideas?
<jiga123123> avishek, would power options not work?
<losha> jiga123123: http://www.canonical.com/
<hyperstream> Jordan_U, its an nvidia panel, i cannot choose my monitor model , and resoultion is set to 1024
<avishek> jiga123123: I tried setterm options, but it doesn't seem to work.
<Jordan_U> jiga123123: Mark Shuttleworth had some money left over after paying to be a spaxe tourist and likes open source :)
<Jordan_U> jiga123123: s/spaxe/space/
<rww> EvaLuaTe: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Interface -> Show icons in menus
<Jordan_U> hyperstream: Sounds like a driver problem. Have you installed the proprietary nvidia drivers with System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<hyperstream> yes
<piquadrat_> Hi! I have a problem with VirtualBox and sound. I read somewhere that forcing VirtualBox to use PulseAudio instead of ALSA helps. But how can I force VB to use PulseAudio?
<EvaLuaTe> rww: wow, awesome. Thank you very much.
<rww> EvaLuaTe: You're welcome :)
<diddy> Is there a way to set up /tmp so that its content is not deleted on each reboot?
<Jordan_U> diddy: Why?
<hyperstream> Jordan_U,  its cool mate, i wont bother , this is the missu's pc my pc is at work has a GX260 and this machine only has 6600, Hence why its fine at my work place :P
<diddy> Jordan_U, because I want to decide when to delete stuff there.
<Kentoro> ill ask more people tommorow about my question, thanks for trying to help
<bigmack83_> i have an ntfs partition that was deleted, but has not been formatted over. is there a way i can just re-enable the ntfs partition without formatting the unallocated space on my drive?
<Jordan_U> diddy: Most of the files are deleted by the programs that created them when they stop, are there particular files you'd like to save?
<tiaray> Hi all!!!
<Jordan_U> bigmack83_: How did you "delete" it?
<TPS> I just tried to install Ubuntu
<TPS> And aborted installation
<TPS> AFTER partition
<xgpt> hello
<xgpt> is anyone still awake?
<losha> diddy: check out /etc/init.d/bootclean
<TPS> I specified installing side-by-side
<TPS> Now I'm reinstalling
<diddy> Jordan_U, no. I installed Ubuntu 9.10 fresh and made the /tmp partition 15GB. I thought I could file sharing, tmp downloads there, bittorrent seeds, etc. Now I realized that everything there gets deleted on each reboot.
<TPS> And the old side-by-side partition is there
<rww> bigmack83_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery might be helpful
<TPS> What do I select at the partition screen this time ?
<TPS> Please help..
<bigmack83_> i was extending the partition to the left (in gparted) and shortly after trying to copy the data (automated by gparted) my computer lost power. so now the space to the left of the original partition is a valid partition and where the original partition was, is unallocated space
<tiaray> I'm having < can anyone please tell what is "initramfs"
<bigmack83_> rww, tyvm
<mattcen> diddy: There's no reason you can't create another tmp directory e.g. /share, with the same permissions as /tmp and use that instead for what you want.
<diddy> losha, there is no such file
<Jordan_U> diddy: You can simply mount that partition to /media/files and then /tmp will be on / and you can use the partition how you like
<tiaray> can anyone please tell what is "initramfs" when ubuntu9.10 boots up
<Billiard> bigmack83_: you can recreate the partition without formatting in the same place to recover it, im sure there are programs to search for the position of a lost partition if you dont know the exact location
<diddy> mattcen, yes but now it is too late. I made /tmp 15GB and I don't want to waste 15GB
<Jordan_U> diddy: You can simply mount that partition to /media/files and then /tmp will be on / and you can use the partition how you like no need to waste the space
<bigmack83_> Billiard, well im scanning the drive with testdisk, but its a rather large drive (1TB) so its going to take ages.
<TPS> ..Anyone read my messages ?
<diddy> Jordan_U, really?
<mattcen> diddy: So boot into single user mode (or off a LiveCD), unmount that partition as /tmp, and remount it as /share. Then create /tmp on the root filesystem.
<Jordan_U> diddy: Yes, just edit your /etc/fstab ( If you need help with specifics feel free to ask )
<diddy> ok, thx
<losha> diddy: well, there is on 8.04. Go to /etc/init.d and grep for tmp. Also, I think directories in /tmp don't get deleted, only files, so you could try that. But note that you adopted the wrong solution really, since you don't want a system that will stop working because you filled up /tmp inadvertently with downloaded files...
<wrektjet> hey i a usb drive that used to show up automatically if i had to restart for some reason. lately ive had to pull it out and pop it back in for it to register. is there a better way?
<bigmack83_> rww, thanks it looks like info on there should help me.
<kekale> anyone have an idea about script-based user management? Especially: how to add users using a script that does not have to be run as root? Is that even possible?
<avishek> How would I disable monitor sleep on Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<rww> bigmack83_: you're welcome; good luck :)
<Jordan_U> kekale: Why do you want non root users adding users?
<losha> avishek: are you sure it's not internal to the monitor?
<TPS> What do I set as mount point ?
<TPS> Just "/" ?
<bigmack83_> rww, thx
<avishek> losha: I'm sorry, I don't quite follow what you mean.
<kekale> Jordan_U, www-data would like to do that, not regular users :D
<rww> avishek: did you try "setterm -powersave off -blank 0" already?
<kekale> Jordan_U, and the reason is, as you might be able to deduce from my answer, that I would have a php script that would enable adding users
<avishek> losha: But I have two machines with Ubuntu Server 9.10 installed, with 2 different monitors, and both go off at 10 minutes
<losha> TPS: do you have data you need to save? If not, just select 'use entire disk' during partitioning and install will wipe all the partitions and start from scratch
<TPS> losha: I have a Windows 7 partition
<avishek> rww: I tried setterm, but not with blank 0, I'll give it a try
<losha> avishek: ok, probably not done inside the monitors then...
<TPS> losha: I have a Windows 7 partition and another partition from when I installed Ubuntu side-by-side
<kekale> One way would be to add www-data as a sudoer I guess... but that would be a terribly bad one, I guess.
<floppyears> does anybody here know if boxee works on karmic ?
<Jordan_U> kekale: You can do that with just /etc/sudoers and useradd but I really suggest you find a pre-made, maintained, and well security audited solution instead
<Nyha1> The sound on my eeepc is all f****ed up... when I mute the speakers give me sparkling sound and so on and when the volume goes up its the same...
<TPS> losha: But I aborted the installation and the partition is still there
<TPS> So I install side-by-side again ?
<kekale> Jordan_U, probably the best idea. Any pointers? *g*
<Jordan_U> kekale: Only thing I can think of off hand is landscape but that's proprietary and costs money
<losha> TPS: first, make a backup of your windows system. How big is the new partition you made?
<xgpt> can anyone here suggest a good *general* server help channel/
<xgpt> ?
<TPS> 420.2 GB
<TPS> @losha
<TPS> Then what do I do after that ?
<kekale> oh dear, money is an issue. Thanks anyway Jordan_U :D
<avishek> rww: I've followed your advice. Thank you! I'll let you know if it works.
<losha> TPS: that's pretty large. Any unallocate space left on the disk?
<TPS> Nope
<TPS> Just two partitions
<losha> TPS: and how much ram?
<TPS> I have 8 GB of RAM
<plague> TPS nice rig
<TPS> Thanks plague
<TPS> I think if I install side-by-side, it'll just made a third partition
<TPS> So should I delete the old Ubuntu partition and then install on that free space ?
<rww> TPS: yes
<TPS> What do I make the root ?
<TPS> Just "/" ?
<losha> TPS: the best setup is to have 2 ubuntu partitions: one for / (about 10G) and the rest for /home. Use a partitioner to do that. Choose ext3 format.
<TPS> Oh, okay
<virgil> hi guys
<TPS> I think I can set that up
<TPS> Why two, though ?
<losha> TPS: you can do that from the live cd, using gparted.
<TPS> losha: I can, but I'm also already in the partitioner, and I can change it there as well
<ardchoille> TPS: If you put /home on its own partiton, you can save your $HOME if you ever have to reinstall the OS
<losha> TPS: one for the OS, the other for any files/data. That way, you can upgrade the OS without losing/changing any data
<TPS> Ah, okay
<losha> TPS: you can stick it all on one partition if you want, but this will be easier for later upgrades...
<TPS> So ext3 is better than ext4 ?
<ardchoille> TPS: more stable, less problems
<losha> TPS: ext3 is better for *beginners*....
<TPS> Thanks
<TPS> I'm definitely a beginner
<losha> TPS: which os version are you installing, by the way?
<TPS> So "/" should be 10000 MB ?
<TPS> 9.10
<kharloss> hi there. i try recompile the kernel with latest version. At Processor family  is checked "Pentium Pro " option , but my CPU is Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz . I`m sure i have to recheck another option but i found 3 Xeon alternatives ... " 1) Pentium-4/Celeron(P4-based)/Pentium-4 M/older Xeon "   2) Pentium-II/Celeron(pre-Coppermine)    3) Core 2/newer Xeon . which one i have to chose ?
<Jordan_U> kekale: Possibly ebox
<losha> TPS: yes, actually I'd make that 10240MB, but it doesn't have to be exact...
<TPS> And that's the one I install on ?
<losha> TPS: you need to tell the installer that this one will be the / (root) partition
<stix> HI guys. Everytime I hibernate my Ubuntu, it starts up right away again. What could be wrong?
<sumodumo> did u install with with wubi?
<TPS> losha: I told it to make the mount point "/"
<TPS> Is that correct ?
<losha> TPS: good. Now make another partition, using the rest of the disk (or less, if you want some space leftover for yet another OS, and tell the partitioner it is /home
<TPS> Also Ext3, I assume ? @losha
<Guest54220> can anyone tell me wht is under /var/www ??
<Ddorda> can anyone check for me if the app touchfreeze shows in the software centre? (i'm not on 9.10 atm)
<losha> TPS: yes, both ext3
<stix> Guest11270, ls /var/www ?
<TPS> Okay, and that's /home
<TPS> And GRUB will recognise this when I boot ?
<ardchoille> Guest54220: Usually reserved for web server content
<idiot> losha>	i have just deleted it by mistake
<losha> TPS: ok, so you should have 3 partitions: windows, / and /home
<Guest23228> i was supposed to delete a folder under it
<TPS> losha: I do
<Guest23228> losha : i was supposed to delete a folder under it
<ardchoille> Guest23228: Are you running some type of server?
<Guest23228> but by mistake i deleted /var/www,
<losha> TPS: good. I don't remember what comes next in the install, offhand....
<Guest23228> yes. ubuntu 8.04
<TPS> Next is "Who are you ?"
<ardchoille> Guest23228: no, I mean a web server
<losha> TPS: very good, proceed....
<TPS> Wait, losha
<Guest23228> how do i find out
<Jordan_U> kekale: ebox has the ability to add users and looks active / well maintained. Don't know how secure it is but it's certainly something to look at
<TPS> There's a 9.4 GB of linux-swap
<OSGUIAnon> box380
<TPS> And a 100 MB ntfs
<ardchoille> Guest23228: Did you install apache?
<TPS> Is that supposed to be there ?
<avishek> rww: it works! Thank you very much for your help -- I really appreciate it!
<rww> avishek: You're welcome!
<Guest23228> losha > hmmyea i guess
<losha> TPS: usually with 8GB of ram, you won't need a swap partition. Where did the 100MB ntfs come from?
<losha> Guest23228: why are you talking to me?
<TPS> I think from the first time I installed Ubuntu
<TPS> When I aborted
<ajay-tech> hi
<ardchoille> TPS: Is this a 64 bit system?
<TPS> Yes
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> TPS: And you're installing the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<om26er> !hi | ajay-tech
<ubottu> ajay-tech: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TPS> ardchoille: I believe so, yes
<ardchoille> ok
<losha> TPS: can you list the partitions, in order, giving their size and type. I want to be sure:
<ajay-tech> most of the times i have seen 100mb ntfs is when windows has the bootloader
<losha> ajay-tech: makes sense. Better not to delete it in that case :-)
<Guest23228> thanks guys
<gusty_> hi. i can i try xfce without installing xubuntu?
<TPS> losha: sda1 (ntfs): 100 MB / sda2 (ntfs): 501.8 GB / sda 6 (ext3): 9.5 GB / sda7 (ext3): 410.7 GB  / sda5 (linux-swap): 9.4 GB
<Guest23228> sorry i just restored it from backups
<TPS> losha: sda6 is  "/"
<gusty_> hi. i can i try xfce without installing xubuntu?
<TPS> losha: sda7 is "/home"
<ajay-tech> or it may be bios
<kirun> a
<kirun> semarang
<rww> gusty_: yes. Install the `xfce4' or `xubuntu-desktop' package.
<losha> TPS: definitely leave those ntfs filesystems alone! The rest looks fine. Might as well keep the swap partition for now. I think you're ready to proceed....
<gusty_> rww: are both same?
<TPS> Thanks losha !
 * TPS proceeds
<ardchoille> TPS: are all of those partitions on one hard drive?
<TPS> Yes
<stevr1it> probelm with metacity, it works only with effects "normal" if it set the creen with nothing it does not work and the frames are disappearing. can you help me?
<ajay-tech> how many operating systems do u have?
<ajay-tech> TPS?
<TPS> Oh, sorry ajay-tech
<TPS> On this HD, I plan to have two
<TPS> Currently only one
<TPS> Installing a second
<Samuli^> I'd give ubuntu a little more than 9.5 GB if I had that much space.
<ajay-tech> because i have had that and made one partition smaller and linux didn't know where it was
<TPS> Ah
<montom> Hi guys i have a Toshiba satellite L505D, i installed Ubuntu 9.10 Alternate, it worked fine for about a week then today
<TPS> Samuli^: Well, that was just the root
<TPS> My home folder is big
<Samuli^> TPS, I was talking about the root, yes.
<TPS> Do I need more than 9.5 ?
<ajay-tech> montom what is wrong?
<Samuli^> to be honest... probably not. But what if you do? :)
<montom> when i turned my machine on i got this error Invalid
<TPS> Samuli^: I reinstall, yet another time ;_;
<ajay-tech> was that grub?
<losha> TPS: 10G should be plenty for now. You'll be able to resize later if necessary...
<montom> invalid enviorment block, failed to boot default entries
<TPS> losha: I agree
<Cheph> Hello all I am having truble booting ubuntu. you see I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 recently but accedentaly left my ubuntu 9.10 install CD in my disck trey and now whenever I try to boot Ubuntu I get the following error (after grub but befor login screen): "init: mountall main process (909) terminated with status 3 mount of filesystem failed" does anyone e any ideas on how to rescue my ubuntu?
<ajay-tech> mon that is grub loosing the partiton
<montom> what do i do?
<losha> TPS: I have to go, it's 1pm here, ok?
<Jordan_U> ajay-tech: montom: Not that is not what it is
<om26er> losha: where you live?
<TPS> losha: Okay, thanks for all your help
<ajay-tech> looking into it now
<losha> om26er: California
<Draconis> pppsh
<TPS> I think he meant 1 AM
<om26er> losha: then that would be i.am iguess
<losha> TPS: sigh, I did mean 1am. I'm tired :-)
<TPS> It's 4 AM here
<Draconis> California did something weird yesterday
<TPS> (Atlanta)
<om26er> 2pm
<TPS> I've been trying to get my computer back straight since midnight
<ajay-tech> its 7:57 pm here Australia
<TPS> Been a long night
<soreau> losha: You mean 1am
<Samuli^> 11 am here
<Jordan_U> montom: Boot a 9.10 liveCD, mount your Ubuntu partition to /mnt and run "sudo grub-editenv /mnt/boot/grub/grubenv create"
<om26er> !time > om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<ajay-tech> ty jordan
<Jordan_U> montom: When you are booted into Ubuntu make sure to update since that bug was fixed a while ago
<TPS> 62%
<Jordan_U> ajay-tech: np
<montom> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> montom: np
<ajay-tech> also i found a good linux comunity called osgui you can find it in google
<Arc> does anyone know what usb hid debug tools are available on jaunty?
<Arc> er, karmic
<ajay-tech> nope sorry Arc i dont know any
<khelvan> Hello, I am trying to compile fuppes from svn, and I am getting this error, can anyone help me understand it? /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libavformat.a(allformats.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `aac_demuxer' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<ShawnRisk> I am trying to connect to my wireless but I can't seem to figure this out.  I am connected on my Mac Laptop but not on my Ubuntu 9.10.  I can see the wireless connection but when I try to connect it doesn't give me an error at all.  Any ideas?
<ajay-tech> Shawn have u tried just ubuntu by itself? without mac
<Jordan_U> TPS: What problem are you having?
<TPS> Jordan_U: I was not sure how to specify partitions when installing
<littlegreen> ShawnRisk do you configure your connection manually, or using network manager? And do you use Static IP or DHCP?
<TPS> Now the installer supposedly finished
<TPS> My display is black and in standby
<TPS> And it isn't restarting or anything, though...
<Muddleworth> !orgy | maco
<Arc> i have a EMSUSB2 that doesnt seem to work on 9.10
<TPS> Kinda worried that it won't work
<TPS> Sigh
<Jordan_U> TPS: Just wiggle the mouse / press shift. That's just the screen blanking from inactivity
<ShawnRisk> littlegreen: both manually and network connections.  As for static ip or dhcp it is dhcp I think.
<TPS> Jordan_U: HAHAHA
<TPS> Thanks !
<Jordan_U> TPS: np :)
<TPS> If I realised that last time, instead of just turning off my PC
<TPS> I would've saved an hour of my time
<gusty_> can i get .img file instead of .iso?
<littlegreen> ShawnRisk So... your Ubuntu machine doesn't aquire IP address or... what happens? Does it detect the security protocol automatically or you don't have one?
<acfrazier> Alright I just want to make sure this isn't a palimpsest bug, but it's reporting that I have over 200,000 bad sectors, should I be concerned about replacing the drive?
<littlegreen> ShawnRisk what router/access point do you use?
<Jordan_U> gusty_: You can get a .img file for Ubuntu Netboot Remix
<rww> gusty_: what do you want to use the .img file for?
<gusty_> Jordan_U: can i convert iso to img?
<gusty_> rww: i want a img file for ubuntu destop alternate
<TPS> Arghhh
<gusty_> rww: and my cd writer is damaged
<TPS> This happened last time
<TPS> I don't know why
<TPS> But my displays are backwards
<ShawnRisk> littlegreen: it doesn't automatically get the security protocol and I am using WEP.  I am using 2Wire Gateway.
<TPS> It puts the applications, places, system
<TPS> On the wrong monitor
<rww> gusty_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<TPS> Now it just fixed itself randomly
<w9> ore
<TPS> Actually no it didn't
<TPS> It keeps going nuts
<acfrazier> Is there a palimpsest bug that would cause it to report ridiculous amounts of bad sectors?
<keetah> Cheph: have you tried the live disc at all?
<ajay-tech> just move the screens around in display
<littlegreen> ShawnRisk are you running Ubuntu on a laptop? If you do - tell me what's your Wifi card chip
<Jordan_U> TPS: Anything usefull in System > Preferences > Display?
<littlegreen> ShawnRisk or at least the laptop model
<SmokeyD1> hey people. I enabled remote desktop viewing on my ubuntu karmic machine. When I connect to this machine from another machine, I only see the background image of my box.
<TPS> Jordan_U: Do you know how to make a monitor default ?
<TPS> I'm in the display prefs
<TPS> And my resolutions are correct
<gusty_> rww: ok
<TPS> But it won't put them on the right monitor
<SmokeyD1> when I look at the screen of the remote machine, the mouse is moving and everything works, except that I don't see any windows on the vnc machine.
<TPS> The only way I can get it to the left monitor is by disabling the right one
<ajay-tech> move them by dragging them
<tiaray> hello
<ajay-tech> the screens that is
<TPS> ajay-tech: Doesn't work
<TPS> Oh, I did that already
<Cheph> Keetah: yes but it did not have a rescue option, it had a check disk but that did not show any errors
<tiaray> can anyone tell me what is (initramfs)_ prompt message at the boot time ?
<soreau> SmokeyD1: Have you tried disabling visual effects for the box you are vncing into?
<TPS> ajay-tech: The screens are in the correct position in display prefs
<kekale> thanks Jordan_U again for the ebox tip.
<SmokeyD1> soreau: no, is that it? I'll check now. Thanks
<TPS> I don't know why it thinks the monitor on the right is default
<TPS> Sigh
<ajay-tech> maybe it may be the computers connections
<indus> tiaray: means, system cant find kernel to boot
<indus> tiaray: kinda
<SmokeyD1> soreau: that was it indeed. Thanks
<TPS> ajay-tech: What does that mean ?
<Jordan_U> kekale: np
<tiaray> thanks indus
<indus> tiaray: you have that problem?
<stix> Hi guys. Everytime I hibernate my Ubuntu, it starts up right away again. What could be wrong?
<ajay-tech> have u tried swaping the cables around?
<jRiddick> Hi :OD
<jRiddick> :D*
<tiaray> indus> yes > I have that problem with ubuntu 9.10 server with raid
<acfrazier> Alright, well palimpsest is reporting that my laptop has around 200 thousand bad sectors and that my drive is failing. Is this a known bug or is my drive really failing?
<ajay-tech> stix maybe a button being pressed or dirt on trackpad
<Arc> i could really use some help debugging this
<indus> tiaray: k
<soreau> stix: It is a graphics driver issue
<tiaray> indus> is there any way to get rid of it ?
<Jordan_U> TPS: System > Preferences > Display
<TPS> ajay-tech: No, I didn't try that
<stix> soreau, is there some documentation on that?
<TPS> Jordan_U: I'm there and it isn't helping
<indus> tiaray: nope
<indus> tiaray: some problem with the install
<soreau> stix: Not really, but you can file a bug
<TPS> ajay-tech: Will that make my Windows prefs backwards when I start up ?
<indus> acfrazier: was bug , fixed later
<tiaray> indus> no problem with install, but I got it after I launched update
<indus> tiaray: you probably did a partial upgrade then
<Jordan_U> TPS: What graphics card?
<indus> tiaray: try command update initramfs
<indus> !initramfs
<TPS> Radeon 4890
<stix> soreau, okay, but how do you know where the problem is then?
<TPS> @Jordan_U
<soreau> stix: Because I have the same problem
<khelvan> Can anyone suggest a streaming multimedia server that has a GUI interface where I can set it up to stream movies and music on my network, to my Xbox 360, and so on?
<Jordan_U> TPS: Are you using the radeon driver or fglrx?
<stix> soreau, and then you just figured, that it is your graphics drivers?
<tiaray> indus> you mean, in the (initramfs)_ prompt shell
<indus> tiaray: hmm no nvm
<TPS> Jordan_U: Radeon driver installation is happening right now
<indus> tiaray: sorry
<indus> tiaray: how did you install this
<ajay-tech> http://www.osgui.com if you need any more of my help
<ajay-tech> and others at osgui
<Jordan_U> TPS: Ubunt comes with the radeon driver by default, are you sure you don't mean the proprietary driver ( fglrx )?
<indus> ajay-tech: advertising not allowed here :)
<jRiddick> Hi :D
<TPS> Jordan_U: You're right
<soreau> stix: No, I do latest development driver testing and it used to work but now it doesnt. It is because the portion of the kernel that does the graphics driver stuff is responsible for suspend/resume functionality
<TPS> It is FGLRX
<TPS> I just installed FGLRX
<ajay-tech> sorry all about advertising
<tiaray> I installed it with a ubuntu9.10 amd 64. The server is a dell with a built-in raid.
<indus> ajay-tech: just kidding
<ajay-tech> lol
<Linux-IRC> Which editor do you use for java,c++ ?
<soreau> stix: It should work again in the future when it gets fixed
<tiaray> indus>http://www.osgui.com
<tiaray> indus>I installed it with a ubuntu9.10 amd 64. The server is a dell with a built-in raid.
<Draconis> Linux-IRC, a lot of people use eclipse.
<indus> tiaray: so you ran apt-get update and upgrade later?
<tiaray> indus> yes
<indus> ajay-tech: is that yout site?
<indus> your
<Linux-IRC> What's the compiler for java ? What's the command to compile .java file from terminal ?
<Draconis> Linux-IRC, javac
<Jordan_U> Linux-IRC: javac
<TimOSGUI> hi all
<ajay-tech> hi tim
<Linux-IRC> What's the command to install javac ?
<soreau> stix: The best thing you can do is file a bug report describing your problem and giving your hardware information
<indus> tiaray: was it a partial upgrade?
<indus> tiaray: initramfs didnt update probably
<Draconis> Linux-IRC, sudo apt-get install java6-sun-jdk I believe
<stix> soreau, okay I will do that
<indus> tiaray: use the alternate cd to rescue
<Jordan_U> tiaray: Did the installer seem to see your raid array properly?
<nidelius> how can I change the number of rows each scroll step is? right now it
<Linux-IRC> Draconis: sudo apt-get install java6-sun-jre , will it work ?
<tiaray> indus> Yes, it did
<nidelius> is at four lines each scroll
<PFA> hey, i'm having ridiculous problems w/ hibernate on critical battery power on karmic. first is that it hibernates even *after* i plug in the adapter, sometimes seemingly when it still has tons of power left (and always right after); second is that when it wakes up often it blackscreens and freezes until i press the power button and force shut down.
<TimOSGUI> have you all been to www.OSGUI.com
<ardchoille> !ot | TimOSGUI
<ubottu> TimOSGUI: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TimOSGUI> its the best new Open Source support site
<Draconis> Linux-IRC, err sorry... try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<indus> ok too much advertising
<ee06047> list
<indus> #ubuntu - off topic
<tiaray> jordan_U> yes It did
<Jordan_U> tiaray: Was that meant for me?
<Linux-IRC> Draconis: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre , will it work too?
<Jordan_U> tiaray: Sorry about the double post
<Draconis> Linux-IRC, only one way to find out :)
<tiaray> jordan_U> yes
<LadyCrossfader> hello
<ajay-tech> hi ladycrossfader
<tiaray> jordan_U> no problem
<Linux-IRC> Draconis: So why do i need sun-java6-jre ?
<Draconis> after that just try to do java -version
<Draconis> Linux-IRC, you are the only one saying you need it :)
<Linux-IRC> Give a suggestion for better window manager with desktop icon ,
<Linux-IRC> Give a suggestion for better lightweight window manager with desktop icon ,
<Linux-IRC> panel,menu
<Linux-IRC> desktop icon
<indus> Linux-IRC: try enlightenment
<indus> !wm
<indus> !windowmanager
<carloseugenio> quit
<stix> soreau, which version of the nvidia drivers are you using?
<soreau> stix: I dont use nvidia drivers
<les> Linux-IRC: walmea, sawfish, there's lots. google one.
<ShawnRisk> indus: hey.  still working on the same problem.
<stix> soreau, then my problem isn't caused by those drivers
<soreau> stix: yes it is
<indus> ShawnRisk: hmm i dont have a wireless router but i can only help you in case you miss any steps
<stix> soreau, but you have the problem and are not using the drivers?
<indus> ShawnRisk: could you again tell me details of your setup
<Linux-IRC> les: indus , I need also icons , http://roscidus.com/desktop/ , http://www.inf.sgsp.edu.pl/pub/PROGRAMY/PLD/pulpit.png
<soreau> stix: The problem is in the nvidia kernel module
<ShawnRisk> indus: Ubuntu 9.10, WEP, 2Wire Gateway
<stix> soreau, so no matter what hardware you have, hibernation is controlled by an nvidia kernel module?
<les> Linux-IRC: did you even bother to look at the suggestions given? all 3 support icons on the desktop.
<indus> Linux-IRC: use that rox then
<ub2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<soreau> stix: No, it is controlled by the graphics driver kernel code
<indus> Linux-IRC: including enlightenment i believe
<indus> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<indus> aah no it doesnt
<Linux-IRC> Installing enlightenment, will install walmea,sawfish
<indus> try avant window decorator
<indus> on top of gnome :)
<maco> indus: navigator
<stix> soreau, do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<soreau> stix: yes
<indus> maco: navigator ? what is it?
<ardchoille> !info awn
<maco> indus: avant window navigator, not decorator
<stix> soreau, okay, you're just not using the nvidia drivers - only some nvidia driver kernel code?
<indus> maco: aha yes indeed avn
<CHESLYN> hi everyone
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in karmic
<soreau> stix: No, I have this issue on my radeon box. My nvidia box I do not s/r
<ActionParsnip1> !awn | indus
<ubottu> indus: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<indus> ShawnRisk: can i see a screenshot of that netwrk window
<ActionParsnip1> maco: easier ;)
<indus> well well welcome
<Mud> ey guys
<indus> i hate awn but anyways
<stix> soreau, okay, then I don't get it when you say it is a graphics driver issue
<Mud> I am running ubuntu 8.04 and I created a user
<Mud> but when I login as that user, I dont have any [tab]functions etc
<littlegreen> Mud try typing all in one line
<Mud> and ps dont show the basshell
<Mud> how do I fix that?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: simdock is much slicker, doesnt require compositing either :D
<indus> ShawnRisk: hello?
<indus> ShawnRisk: there?
<soreau> stix: When you suspend, the kernel needs to store the state of the machine, all registers of the hardware etc. The most significant part of this is the graphics hardware state
<ShawnRisk> indus: would but I can't connect on the linux laptop
<indus> unless i find something as slick and well integrated like in a mac, i aint using decorators
<indus> ShawnRisk: does it wokr ok in windows
<indus> ShawnRisk: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/38493 maybe this helps
<soreau> stix: When it fails, it is most likely something failed so instead of storing a bad state, it aborts and bounces right back
<ShawnRisk> indus: yes and mac
<soreau> stix: But like I said, your best course of action is to file a bug describing your problem and hardware specs
<stix> soreau, okay - I will have a look in /var/log/messages next time
<stix> soreau, yes okay
<indus> ShawnRisk: so you see networks in the network panel ? but cant connect to it is that correct?
<ShawnRisk> indus: yes
<indus> ShawnRisk: can i see a screenshot of tjhis?
<indus> !paste | ShawnRisk
<ubottu> ShawnRisk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ShawnRisk> indus: nope, wish I could get you one.  I am trying to read the website now
<Lxcc-Vincenzo> hi all, i want to see/modify/convert jpeg2000 files, how i can do it?
<luckymurali> hi to all
<luckymurali> how can i delete all the lines in a files when the line consists of non printable character???
<ShawnRisk> it worked
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: strings file > newfile ( do NOT do strings file > file as that will delete the file )
<luckymurali> Jordan_U, hi
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: Hi
<luckymurali> ok i try this
<luckymurali> thanks
<rhorse> luckymurali: just rm file and then touch file
<ShawnRisk> indus: was connected for a second, now it said failed, and still searching now.
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: np
<indus> ShawnRisk: good, keep try
<luckymurali> rhorse, I am not getting u
<indus> ShawnRisk: you mean you could surf for a sec
<indus> luckymurali: touch is a commadn to create a new empty file
<RussellAlan> Anyone, http://paste.ubuntu.com/331563/
<Mud> anyone a idea how to get bashshell working under a normal account on ubuntu 8.04 server?
<luckymurali> indus, ok
<ShawnRisk> indus: didn't get the chance, it just said connected and now it is searching and the password box came up again
<Mud> I miss very basic commands as [tab] etc
<luckymurali> :)
<Jordan_U> Mud: Bash is the default shell for new users
<indus> ShawnRisk: which parameters are you using for connecting
<Mud> Jordan_U: apperently not for that account
<Jordan_U> Mud: How did you create the user?
<grawity> Mud: chsh -s /bin/bash theusername
<ShawnRisk> indus: WEP 40/128-bit key
<Mud> adduser with -d and -m parameters
<indus> ShawnRisk: what is the other values? index etc
<indus> Mud: always use the persons nick when speaking, so it highlights and makes it easier to respond to :)]
<Mud> ok indus
<ShawnRisk> indus: how to check?
<Mud> grawity; gonna try it now
<RussellAlan> what's the ubuntu server channel#?
<indus> ShawnRisk: in that netwrok manger  window, under wireless security
<indus> #ubuntu-server
<Mud> grawity: that worked :o thanx!
<indus> grawity: chsh is for change shell?
<grawity> indus: Yeah
<Mud> grawity: what did cause the problem?
<RussellAlan> odd, i typed the same thing a second ago and it wasnt there,
<RussellAlan> -D
<ShawnRisk> indus: 1
<CHESLYN> can anyone help me with my 'apt-get'.i can install any package , i even tried to upgrade.i think it has a problem with the ''archive'' any help guys
<indus> ShawnRisk: maybe try with 2 ? also is it a shared key or open system
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: can you give a pastebin of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit      thanks. Use http://pastebin.com
<Mud> grawity: I have a 'administrator' account (and can sudo) and that one dont had that problems..very strange :)
<ShawnRisk> indus: shows open system
<indus> ShawnRisk: under ipv4 do you see any ip addresses
<flaviotruzzi> I am getting a memory leak when using matplotlib savefig in ubuntu 9.10
<ShawnRisk> indus: nope
<indus> ShawnRisk: so tht is a problem, you should see some ips its unable to grab any
<indus> ShawnRisk: try value 2
<ShawnRisk> ok
<wubuntu> Hey, my volume and network stuff disappeared from my panel
<indus> ShawnRisk: then see if you can apply that settings, if yes then check for ip adress again
<indus> wubuntu: right click on panel and add to panel , add the volume panel ,
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: let me 1ste try sudo apt-get --reinstall gedit.i'll get back to you, thanks alot
<ActionParsnip1> wubuntu: right click panel -> add item   add it back
<indus> wubuntu: network panel cant be added that way , will reappear on login
<miklos> anybody with acer emachines?
<wubuntu> indus, ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: sure, if you get any interesting output use the link I gave to provide the output here
<wubuntu> They aren't in the add item
<wubuntu> And network didn't come back after relog
<indus> wubuntu: volume control applet is always there
<ActionParsnip1> wubuntu: you have to run nm-applet to get that back
<wubuntu> ActionParsnip1: How do I run that ?
<indus> wubuntu: for network just open terminal and type nm-applet
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: thanks again i'll try it
<AmbrNewlearner> Hello, I'm trying to configure my usb interface for ADSL 2+ router...But ubuntu doesnot shows my usb interface in ifconfig output
<AmbrNewlearner> Here: http://pastebin.com/m53a2c11f
<ActionParsnip1> wubuntu: sounds like you have removed the system tray or notification area
<ActionParsnip1> wubuntu: press alt+f2   type: nm-applet   press enter
<wubuntu> Didn't work
<AmbrNewlearner> This is my tailing part of dmesg
<wubuntu> ** (nm-applet:6054): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the session service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<wubuntu> ** (nm-applet:6054): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, how can I make my wireless lan card connect on startup of the machine, instead of on login? It is using wpa2 encryption
<indus> wubuntu: yeah go to system monitor and kill nm-applet first
<indus> wubuntu: then run the command again
<ShawnRisk> indus: I tried that and it came back with athentication box again.  There is nothing showing up for IP Address and it is Auto DCHP.  I also edited it manually to change the value to 2
<indus> wubuntu: then go to system>preferences>sessions or startup applications and add nm-applet to it and save
<theadmin> Something crazy just happened. When I booted, on white Karmic logo, it said something like "Checking filesystem", what is that all about?
<SmokeyD> right now I have to login first, before the macine comes online, but I want it to go online already on startup so I can ssh into it and stuff
<ActionParsnip1> wubuntu: you won't get that if you use the alt+f2 menu like I said, you used a terminal which will make the applet close when you close the terminal
<SmokeyD> I am running ubuntu karmic
<indus> ShawnRisk: it should be auto ip? you have static ?
<soreau> SmokeyD: Write a script to connect and put it in /etc/rc.local
<AmbrNewlearner> Here is my ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/m682176cd
<indus> ShawnRisk: iam not a network expert, i have static ip at work so it shows , maybe for you its dhcp
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: the system has been mounted 30 times so a scheduled file system check is running to make sure the data is ok
<AmbrNewlearner> Any ideas?
<virl> hi, does anybody in here uses mono_mod on his apache webserver? and does it work there with mass virtual hosts?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1: Ain't running fsck on a mounted system dangerous?
<wubuntu> indus: Neither of those are there
<ShawnRisk> indus: not that I know of.  I have auto ip,
<SmokeyD> soreau: hmm, what script should I write? Does network manager work when I am not logged in? Or should I disable network manager completely if I want this?
<wubuntu> Setup and startup
<wubuntu> Neither are there
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: its not mounted, its unmounted beforethe check. but yes checking a monted partition is not good
<indus> ShawnRisk: ok hmm did you restart the router ? it works a lot of times :)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1: Ah. Okay. Thanks
<indus> ShawnRisk: and leave ipv4 to auto dhcp its correct
<wubuntu> Nevermind, I see it
<ActionParsnip1> SmokeyD: could use /etc/network/interfaces file instead of network manager etc, this will configure the device before logon
<ShawnRisk> indus:  but would restarting work if I am working on it now on another laptop?
<indus> ShawnRisk: aah no i guess
<indus> ShawnRisk: wait
<soreau> SmokeyD: I disable all network manager facilities and use wpa-supplicant for the job
<indus> ActionParsnip1: so what does one do if wireless detects networks but cant connect
<AmbrNewlearner> Anyone knows how to config my usb router interface?
<SmokeyD> soreau: ok, thanks
<soreau> SmokeyD: ActionParsnip1s suggestion might be better though I have not tested that route
<miklos> KDE 4 plays the music and goes blackscreen
<indus> ShawnRisk: so the password window keeps apprearing?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: disable security and try again
<indus> ShawnRisk: so set security none and see
<PFA> hey, i'm having ridiculous problems w/ hibernate on critical battery power on karmic. first is that it hibernates even *after* i plug in the adapter, sometimes seemingly when it still has tons of power left (and always right after); second is that when it wakes up often it blackscreens and freezes until i press the power button and force shut down.
<ShawnRisk> indus: okay
<ActionParsnip1> PFA: hibernate is a real PITA to get working
<frogzoo> woohoo - got my 3G modem to cooperate with network manager - that was a long haul
<theadmin> PFA: Second one is known of, I have the same problem. Did you try Alt+SysRq+K when it is blackscreened?
<PFA> ActionParsnip1, good to know -- probably shouldn't be enabled by default then. theadmin -- no, i didn't know that command existed, but i will try it next time; thank you
<PFA> theadmin, what does it do?
<SmokeyD> soreau: this sounds interesting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<theadmin> PFA: Kills all apps in current VT (restarts Xserver, if you wish)... It's not very good, but better then hard reset
<ActionParsnip1> PFA: ifits a laptop, you may find guides based on make / model
<AmbrNewlearner> Any body?
<ShawnRisk> indus: it is creating a new connection everytime I try to connect to the same network.  I changed the security to none
<PFA> ah...
<indus> ShawnRisk: ya let it create, just see if it connects
<ActionParsnip1> AmbrNewlearner: usbrouter interface?
<ShawnRisk> indus: it shows the password box
<indus> ShawnRisk: for no security? what
<PFA> well, thanks. i didn't see much solution on google, just others with the same problem... was hoping someone would know off the top of their heads
<PFA> i've set it to go suspend on low battery for now, although that seem sto have similar issues.
<soreau> SmokeyD: Looks good, try it out
<ShawnRisk> indus: I know.
<PFA> wish i could just disable it entirely.
<ActionParsnip1> AmbrNewlearner: so, do you have a router which you connect to via USB?
<PFA> take care, all
<cbx33> anyone else find the netbook remix launcher REALLY slow on some older systems?
<AmbrNewlearner> ActionParsnip1: yes
<maco> cbx33: its composited isnt it? makes sense
<indus> ShawnRisk: hmm if its asking for password then i dont know whats happening, wait i try at my place
<theadmin> cbx33: Well, yeah, it can be slow.... you probably should try Xubuntu.
<ActionParsnip1> AmbrNewlearner: is it detected as a netwok device in: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip1> cbx33: or lxde
<ShawnRisk> indus: trying
<ActionParsnip1> cbx33: some have reported slowness, it does have a higher minimum spec than xubuntu/lxde etc
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> gnome woks fine on the machine
<cbx33> firefox too
<cbx33> everything except the launcher
<ActionParsnip1> cbx33: then use it if you are happy with the performance
<indus> hello check
<cbx33> i am
<cbx33> it's just concerning that such a simple program is giving such a negative impression of ubuntu
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: it gives me ''Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?'' if i tried to sudo apt-get
<indus> ShawnRisk: sure you got the wep key right?
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: ok run: sudo apt-get -f install
<ShawnRisk> indus: as far as I know
<indus> ShawnRisk: RECONfigure router and get a fresh wep key
<ActionParsnip1> indus: does it connect without security?
<ShawnRisk> indus: nope
<indus> ActionParsnip1: ShawnRisk says it opens a new connection window
<indus> ShawnRisk: which version of ubuntu are you ?
<ShawnRisk> 9.10
<ActionParsnip1> cbx33: its like any DE/WM type thing, ome love it, some hate it
<indus> ShawnRisk: i think ActionParsnip1 can cguide a little better
<danielle> where are the downloaded debs in ubuntu?
<maco> cbx33: you can just use gnome without the unr launcher...
<indus> danielle: packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: disable all security on the router and attempt connection. If it connects then your WEP key is wrong or you are selecting the wrong type of WEP
<danielle> no in the operating system :D
<soreau> indus: He means on the system
<indus> soreau: oh !
<ActionParsnip1> cbx33: some love compiz, i think its garbage
<cbx33> ActionParsnip1: I disagree - it's been written for lower end machines, and someone would download the netbook remix....try it and go back ot windows
<ActionParsnip1> cbx33: that kind of jazz
<indus> danielle: /var/cache/apt/archives i believe
<ShawnRisk> indus: I think the problem was that I wasn't connected to the network the whole time, I disconnected and when I reconnected it opened a new connection.
<danielle> thankyou
<ActionParsnip1> cbx33: i use windows daily for work
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: it gives 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 166 not upgraded.what now?
<maco> cbx33: netbooks arent really lower end... not in the way the 8 year old machine im using that handles compiz just fine is
<soreau> ActionParsnip1: Why do you hate compiz so much?
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: ok run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade      use: http://pastebin.com to give the output
<cbx33> maco: agreed
<indus> ShawnRisk: you should go back and start over , and like ActionParsnip1 said, disable security on router
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip1: nope because it is working on other computers mac and windows.
<nightstrike> Hello everyone. Nothing I do is disabling the visual beep in my terminal (i'm using terminator). What do I do?
<cbx33> I run on a 6 year old notebook
<cbx33> and it's blazingly fast
<AmbrNewlearner> ActionParsnip1:  No it is not detected
<cbx33> but because the launcher is an initial impression thing
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: makes stuff take too long for my liking, plus it achieves nothing but some pretty colours which I am totally disinterested in
<ShawnRisk> indus: not going to work
<maco> cbx33: did they have netbooks 6 years ago?
<cbx33> and it's a "new" product - i think it's a little poor that it's so slow
<indus> ShawnRisk: no? why
<cbx33> maco i said notebook :p
<ActionParsnip1> AmbrNewlearner: ok run: lsusb     one line will identify the device and you can search for guides using the 8 didgit hex ID
<soreau> ActionParsnip1: Sounds like you should hate your graphics drivers
<__machine> libapache2-mod-wsgi seems to be missing from my hardy install? aptitude search wsgi yields only python2.5-wsgiref ... ?
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: no as I play 3D games
<maco> cbx33: right, so unr is aimed at netbooks....none of which are more than 2 yr old
<cbx33> ok...nevermind....i give up
<ShawnRisk> indus: I have two other computers connected and it shouldn't be anything but the linux machine
<soreau> ActionParsnip1: compiz reveals many bugs in graphics drivers that may not be demonstrated by other 3D apps
<indus> ShawnRisk: yeah i believe you
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: if i minimise something I want it to be gone, instantly, not do some pointless animation. stuff like that, when i switch desktops its instantaneous, I dont want to see the edge of a cube go past my screen. it achieves zero except to slow the operation down
<HolySnapBatman> i have a partition that got deleted (ntfs) when trying to resize it due to power loss. now the space where the partition was is unallocated space. instead of going through the legthy process of rescuing and copying the files (over 100GB) is there a way i can just restore the partition? from what i can tell only the partition table was deleted and not the data
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: must i copy and paste it for you?
<indus> ShawnRisk:maybe its oyur laptop? the wireless on it?
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: penumbra and frets on fire work perfectly, its all i need
<Lxcc-Vincenzo> anyone know how to see/modify/convert jpeg2000 files?
<soreau> ActionParsnip1: You probably use proprietary graphics drivers. Am I right?
<indus> windows and mac are diff machines isnt it ?
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: nvidia all the way
<cbx33> It is this bug:
<cbx33> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/349314/
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: yes, use pastebin. copy the text to the bin, hit paste, when the page changes copy the new address in the address bar and paste it here
<cbx33> It is painfully slow. But, if you install the kernel mentioned in there, it will be nice and fast again. The problem is bad Intel drivers not supporting something that is needed in the launcher.
<indus> windows and mac are diff machines isnt it ? ShawnRisk ? or you dual boot
<FloodBot5> cbx33: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShawnRisk> indus: I used windows on there before and it worked but was disconnecting often.  no dual boot
<soreau> ActionParsnip1: Yea, you are just confused. It is ok, a lot of people are confused and think nvidia is the only graphics card
<bsusa> hello all
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: no i dont at all, i just use it due to awesome support in linux
<indus> ShawnRisk: hmm was disconnecting often, maybe a hardware issue?
<ShawnRisk> indus: oh
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: i only use what works amazingly. i only but from the hcl. I have had an awesome experience with nvidia so its all i buy
<bsusa> could someone please assist me on how to caibrate a touchscreen in Ubuntu 8.04?
<indus> ShawnRisk: :)
<schwezzy> ActionParsnip1: yeah amd is a real pain
<schwezzy> ActionParsnip1: err ati
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: don't patronise me like that
<ShawnRisk> indus: what to do?
<indus> ShawnRisk: do one thing, try a windows dual boot on this laptop and see if it connects. if no then its a laptop issue with wireless switch
<aaron11> Do you guys know if Alien Arena game will work on my computer? I tried Freedoom but it crashes after a period of time for some reason. Even Kiki The Nano bot, when I reach the level where you have to pass dumb nanobots it crashes.
<indus> ShawnRisk: it has a slider for wifi ?
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: are you one of these "boohoo the drivers arent open" people?
<indus> off topic shh
<AmbrNewlearner> ActionParsnip1:  I know 8 digit hex id ....now what?
<cWex_iMutZz> aq bth tman
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: to be totally honest i dont know what pastebin or where it is and how to get it
<ActionParsnip1> AmbrNewlearner: run: lsusb   in a terminal, one of the lines will identify the device
<seravitae> Anyone know what package contains 'strace'? or how i mgiht find out?
<indus> CHESLYN: paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: http://pastebi.com
<ShawnRisk> indus: it connects in windows but was disconnecting on and off, but windows is gone
<indus> !paste | CHESLYN
<ubottu> CHESLYN: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<soreau> ActionParsnip1: No, Im mostly a taunter that nvidia sucks kinda guy ;)
<indus> ShawnRisk: yea that means the wireless is faulty in it
<AmbrNewlearner> ActionParsnip1: , yes, I see that line....no what should I do?
<indus> ShawnRisk: why should it disconnect otherwise
<dustybunny1> Hello
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: they have worked flawlessly even when i had my TNT2 Ultra 32mb under mandrake. Works for me, if you wanna use other stuff thats cool too
<GamerKnight> anyone know much about GPT/MBR in here???
<frogzoo> seravitae: would you believe... strace?
<indus> ShawnRisk: the only way to findout is if other laptops catch it fine
<seravitae> lol frogzoo yeah i just checked *facepalm*
<ActionParsnip1> AmbrNewlearner: copy the 8 didgit hex id and search it in a web searchengine
<seravitae> i just expected it to be some small tool in some larger package.
<HolySnapBatman> is there anyway to just restore a deleted ntfs partition instead of using ddrescue and having to copy all the files? i have over 150GB of files and would rather not have to copy them if i can just restore the partition
<frogzoo> seravitae: apt-cache search blah - in future
<ShawnRisk> indus: oh
<soreau> ActionParsnip1: I have an nvidia, intel and ati box. ati wins.
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: visit the page, paste the text, write your name, click paste. The page will change. Copy the contents of the address bar and paste them here
<indus> ShawnRisk: yeah the other laptops if you can load ubuntu and check
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: for you yes, for me nvidia is great. Thats why both companys exist
<indus> ShawnRisk: it will point to a hardware issue (minor issue probably) with this laptop
<GamerKnight> ActionParsnip1: i am un sure these days
<indus> soreau: why ati wins?
<indus> soreau: AMD rather
<ActionParsnip1> GamerKnight: its all individual taste like anything, even OSes, cars, drinks, food, music
<soreau> indus: For a lot of reasons but mostly because nvidia loses by default
<GamerKnight> ActionParsnip1: i think amd will come out with some nice stuff next year. with the whole ati merge thing. there boards, there processors, there graphics GPUs. lets face it GPUs have been advancing alot faster than CPU in the past 10 years
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: GamerKnight: loads of stuff, just use what you like and let the other people use what they like, it doesnt affect you in any way what other folks choose to use or not use so let them get on with it
<ShawnRisk> indus: if you feel that is the way
<schwezzy> dual core gpu's
<schwezzy> that would be so cool
<GamerKnight> ActionParsnip1: Just look at how well Nvidia mother boards work with nvidta grphics cards
<indus> soreau: loses by default? which default
<ActionParsnip1> GamerKnight: i dont pay attention to it. I know both exist and know what will run the stuff i need for cheapest, so i go for that
<GamerKnight> ActionParsnip1: yer cheep is good
<ActionParsnip1> GamerKnight: the nvidia ion is nice though
<zebastian> OK JUST GOT UBUNTU WHAT APP CAN I USE TO RECORD MP3S
<GamerKnight> ActionParsnip1: yer it is
<zebastian> caps*
<indus> GamerKnight: i have an amd 690 chipset which works great with my nvidia 7600 gt
<zebastian> sorry about that
<soreau> ! caps | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip1> zebastian: sound recorder
<GamerKnight> indus: i heard that 7600 had major hardware problems or was that the 8000 series
<soreau> GamerKnight: Both. Nvidia sucks.
<indus> GamerKnight: major? those 2 are blockbuster cards
<GamerKnight> indus: i had to get my replaced cus my 8000 screwed up. but i got  a new 9000 out of it
<zebastian> ActionParsnip1: sudo aptitude install sound recorder?
<ubuntu_> hiho
<indus> GamerKnight: thats yur specific issue , many diff manufacturers
<ActionParsnip1> zebastian: its part of a standard install, look under sound and video
<ShawnRisk> indus: thanks for the help
<indus> ShawnRisk: welcome
<GamerKnight> soreau: they both have pro and cons, nvidia works better with the unread engine and can do better lighting effects
<indus> anyways way off topic
<GamerKnight> soreau: unreal engine
<ubuntu_> any1 around knowing how to solve this bug here except using the alternate-cd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305858
<ubuntu_> ?
<GamerKnight> ubuntu_: bug???
<ubuntu_> yepp
<grub2-from-hell> someone have hints how to get help installing grub2 on GPT partitions? at least i have some cause to attribute my troubles to non-DOS style partitioning scheme
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: k
<GamerKnight> soreau: also nvidia in the past have run better on linux, not on all systems but on the majority. its changing these days though
<GamerKnight> soreau: more driver support and faster releases from what i have seen
<grub2-from-hell> went to the grub2 home site/help area and elsewhere, docs at home are atrocious
<GamerKnight> indus: what system u running?
<soreau> GamerKnight: Yea, the graphics driver seen is changing drastically
<soreau> scene
<theadmin> !info tzdata
<ubottu> tzdata (source: tzdata): time zone and daylight-saving time data. In component main, is required. Version 2009s-0ubuntu0.9.10 (karmic), package size 672 kB, installed size 6276 kB
<zebastian> ActionParsnip1: lots of hiss
<ActionParsnip1> zebastian: huh?
<grub2-from-hell> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 264 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<zebastian> what is that due to
<zebastian> the great amount of hiss
<zebastian> usually
<GamerKnight> soreau: to be honest i think amd/ati will win. just becuase of they can do combo arcatecture and everything will sync nicly
<ActionParsnip1> zebastian: turn the recording volume down
<ubuntu_> <GamerKnight> ubuntu_: bug???
<ubuntu_> will there be anything else?
<soreau> GamerKnight: In my book, they already have. It is only a matter of time now.
<schwezzy> GamerKnight: absolutely, if only they would have better legacy support
<soreau> GamerKnight: Plus its the best driver support you will find on irc out of the three valid graphics vendors
<GamerKnight> soreau: really never really needed any driver support. but i am sure i will now i just said that
<ssta> anyone know if the mysql-server-5.1 packages in karmic have ndb build in?
<Draconis> so heard someone chatting up enlightenment and decided to give it a whirl.. its pretty good. Anyone have any other recommendations? Also I am tryng to figure out how to assign a hot key to run a terminal window. I can't seem to find it in the key bindings like GNOME has
<pendlaren> Hi folks, how do I know which graphics driver is used when there are no Driver in xorg.conf?
<maco> pendlaren: whatever X autodetects is correct
<ActionParsnip1> Draconis: lxde is my personal recommendation
<GamerKnight> schwezzy: yer legacy stuff never seems to get supported in this capatistic world :(, they just want your new money
<soreau> pendlaren: /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you
<ActionParsnip1> Draconis: for the keybinding, not sure
<Draconis> thanks I'll give it a look
<GamerKnight> schwezzy: upgrade it much better. i liked the one i had thank you. thays  why i brought it
<Draconis> thank you ActionParsnip1
<arand> grub2-from-hell: Might this be relevant?: http://www.mail-archive.com/grub-devel@gnu.org/msg12109.html and/or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7557255
<ActionParsnip1> Draconis: could ask in #elightenment
<ubuntu_> so no solution here?
<ubuntu_> except for using the alternate cd?
<ssta> s/n too high
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: have you got the link?
<ubuntu__> HI
<ubuntu__> hey how to reload grub?
<ActionParsnip1> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip1> !grub2
<indus> GamerKnight: old , x2 4400 7600 gt
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<schwezzy> GamerKnight: it's not even like the hardware I have is that old.. it's just that after gusty I have no more 3d acceleration :(
<indus> GamerKnight: will buy athlon2 x3 435 and 4770 probably
<soreau> schwezzy: Which card do you have?
<SoMerda> t
<GamerKnight> schwezzy: what card do u have
<grub2-from-hell> arand: those could relate, haven't read them too deeply so far
<danielle> is there a nother program like aptoncd thet you can use to burn .debs on dvd
<GamerKnight> schwezzy: join  #ubuntu-offtopic
<GamerKnight> indus: join  #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip1> danielle: you can just burn the debs from /var/cache/apt/archive
<danielle> i have 30gb of them and apt on cd crashes and when you just burn debs on disk synaptic can nor read disk says it is invalid
<ubuntu_> gee
<ubuntu_> i found a solution
<ubuntu_> any1 around having an account on this website here? => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305858
<q0_0p> anyone know why i get this error?
<q0_0p> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
<ubuntu_> if so, please tell me so that you can post the solution here
<ActionParsnip1> danielle: if you copy the debs to the destination computer in the same location you can use them to install with
<bsusa> could someone please assist me on how to caibrate a touchscreen in Ubuntu 8.04?
<pendlaren> soreau: thanks, seems like it's loading several drivers/modules there...
<pendlaren> maco: Thanks, I'm trying to get compiz working in 9.10, as it did in 9.04
<schwezzy> GamerKnight: soreau: ati Xpress 1150 on my laptop and a Radeon 9800 on desktop
<soreau> pendlaren: The one that is listed many times over in all CAPS is the one it is using
<pendlaren> soreau: ok, RADEON, then
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip1: any other ideas?
<soreau> schwezzy: And neither are working for 3D? Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the problem session
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: about what?
<soreau> pendlaren: Yup, it is using the open radeon driver
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip1: my problem
<pendlaren> soreau: Problem is that compiz will not work in 9.10, but it did very well in 9.04 (ATI Radeon X1400)
<soreau> ! work | pendlaren
<ubottu> pendlaren: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: well i gathered you had a problem, can you please remind me was what I was after
<GamerKnight> OWWW! is says do not push!!
<pendlaren> soreau: sorry... it seems to lock X when I move windows, go to the corner to see all open windows etc
<soreau> pendlaren: Which card and ubuntu version is this on?
<pendlaren> soreau: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip1: I am trying to connect to wireless internet and this isn't working.  All it does is send me back to the Wireless Network Authentication box after I connect.
<soreau> pendlaren: Can you try booting with radeon.modeset=1 as a kernel parameter?
<pendlaren> soreau: Just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10
<theadmin> What on earth? It tries to open FTP bookmarks with firefox.
<soreau> pendlaren: This should enable KMS which will in turn enable DRI2
<indus> soreau: iam planning on amd card , is driver good enough now
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: does it happen as another user?
<pendlaren> soreau: Sure, will try at once
<schwezzy> soreau: the whole thing?
<soreau> indus: Yes, definitely. By Lucid release, we should have full GL2.1 support I expect
<soreau> schwezzy: Yes
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip1: only one this linux box but when I tried in windows it was disconnecting often
<soreau> ! paste | schwezzy
<ubottu> schwezzy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i get an error when i try to  gedit [file] -> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:0.0
<schwezzy> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: then make another, you can have multiple users on the Ubuntu system
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip1: only one
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: make a new user
<q0_0p> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
<myfundi> I ahve a pcline pcl300n how do I get it to work in 8.1
<myfundi> sorry webcam pcline pcl300n
<DjAngo23> Is there a software like Dragon Naturally speaking for Linux ? It is, a voice command program
<soreau> ! webcam | myfundi
<ubottu> myfundi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip1: are you sure that will help?
<myfundi> thanks mate
<soreau> DjAngo23: That is a good question. If you find one, let me know ;)
<DjAngo23> soreau: I will ;)
<DjAngo23> I ssaw voice command (native ubuntu function, but no documentation a all..
<Krambiorix> can somebody help me:  i get an error when i try to  gedit [file] -> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:0.0
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: if the new user is ok then it is a bad setting in your current user some place. If the dialogue goes away as normal then the system is fine and your current user settings are bad somewhere
<soreau> Krambiorix: Are you running that in an X session?
<soreau> Krambiorix: Or from ssh?
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip1: oh
<schwezzy> soreau: http://pastebin.com/f68518cb9
<Krambiorix> soreau , in a terminal local
<ubuntu_> anyone around having an account on ubuntuforums.org?
<theadmin> ubuntu_: Me, for instance, why?
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: if the same happens with the new user with clean vanilla settings then you have found a bug as the setting is not isolated to your one user
<soreau> schwezzy: That is not right, incomplete log
<ubuntu_>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305858
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: its called isolating the issue to see where things go wrong and go right so you can narrow down the possibilities until you know what is wrong
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip1: can't we try to work with one user?
<ubuntu_> i want someone to post a reply with a "bugfix" there
<soreau> schwezzy: If you have curl installed, you can use this command to paste it:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<q0_0p> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
<schwezzy> soreau: does apt-get curl work?
<virl> hi, does anybody in here uses mono_mod on his apache webserver? and does it work there with mass virtual hosts?
<soreau> schwezzy: sudo apt-get install curl
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: if your profile is bad, no matter how many times you try you will always fail, you need to see if its settings or system which are bad
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: new users are free you know and they can be deleted once used
<Samuli^> is there any racing (simulation preferably) games for linux? Wrong place to ask?
<frogzoo1> Samuli^: tux racer?
<schwezzy> soreau: http://sprunge.us/YIJJ
<Samuli^> frogzoo1, lol
<m4rtin> Samuli^: TORCS (http://torcs.sourceforge.net/)
<pendlaren> soreau: booted with radeon.modeset=1 as kernel param, and things seemed normal, except some noise that was "scrolled down" by the desktop background. When I clicked the "Visual effects" tab of System - Prefs - Appearance, colors faded and computer locked completely. Not able to switch to console or anything.
<Krambiorix> soreau , can you help me?
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip1: I didn't create the user it is the first one made by installation
<utrrrongeeb> Samuli^: Vdrift
<Samuli^> thanks m4rtin, I'll look it up
<utrrrongeeb> Samuli^: But I find SuperTuxKart to be the most fun.
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: yes I know, but you can add more
<ShawnRisk> ok
<ActionParsnip1> ShawnRisk: under administration you can add users there
<q0_0p> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
<porkpie> guy's how do I tell what version of ubuntu I am running
<soreau> schwezzy: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<ActionParsnip1> porkpie: lsb_release -a
<q0_0p> porkpie, uname -a
<soreau> pendlaren: Sorry, that was my only idea
<ActionParsnip1> q0_0p: ubuntu, not linux ;)
<m4rtin> q0_0p: that will only show the kernel
<ubuntu_> <:
<q0_0p> distro?
<ubuntu_> cat /etc/lsb_release
<pendlaren> porkpie: lsb_release -rc
<EXp1r3d> Samuli^, http://www.palomino3d.org/
<pendlaren> soreau: OK, thanks, anyway.
<m4rtin> soreau: alternatively, have a look in /etc/apt/sources.list and see what is listed (jaunty/karmic etc.)
<schwezzy> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS400 5974) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL
<Samuli^> cool, I didn't know there were so many O.o
<ubuntu_> oh, i was wrong
<porkpie> guy's I am running edgy  ... :(  what the upgrade steps
<q0_0p> anyone here knows y i get this error?
<ubuntu_> the file is acutally called lsb-release
<q0_0p> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
<ubuntu_> so
<ubuntu_> cat /etc/lsb-release
<soreau> schwezzy: What happens when you try setting something other than None in Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects?
<ubuntu_> porkpie, do a full reinstall
<Krambiorix> can somebody help me:  i get an error when i try to  gedit [file] -> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:0.0
<ubuntu_> save your settings first
<porkpie> ubuntu_: I can't
<porkpie> it's running a radius server
<pendlaren> soreau: Any way to find out if I used another driver on 9.04? :-/
<ubuntu_> which means?
<ubuntu_> egdy is 6.10, isnt it?
<porkpie> ubuntu_: I don't want to reconfigure it
<porkpie> yeah 6.10
<schwezzy> soreau: do i have to restart after changing that setting? it didn't seem to do anything
<arand> ubuntu_: Is this relevant (-> try removing dmraid in the livecd)?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/459054
<ubuntu_> porkpie, save your settings away and apply them afterwards
<ubuntu_> arand, it is!
<ubuntu_> and sudo apt-get remove dmraid solved the problem
<soreau> pendlaren: There have been a lot of changes in the open drivers both in kernel and user components. You are sorta in limbo because fglrx no longer supports your card. What you can do though is update your drivers with the xorg-edgers repo iirc
<pendlaren> porkpie: keep your radius server on other partition(s) than your system
<ubuntu_> so i wanted someone to post it on ubuntuforums.org as it was the first post to appear on my google search of the problem
<soreau> schwezzy: If you set it to Extra without error, that means your 3D is working ok and compiz is working
<Krambiorix> nobody ???  i get an error when i try to  gedit [file] -> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:0.0
<q0_0p> schwezzy, now apt-get install simple-ccsm
<pendlaren> soreau: I see, I'll try xorg-edgers - already added them to my repository, but wanted to check which driver I was currently running first :) thanks for your time!!
<soreau> Krambiorix: I asked you from where you are running this command. You said from local. I meant are you running it from X or ssh
<arand> ubuntu_: ah, ok, I'll do that, no prob, just a pointer to the bug report and hint to remove the package.
<Krambiorix> soreau : just from a terminal window
<utrrrongeeb> Krambiorix: You're launching it from Xorg (the desktop), from a Terminal window, or are you at a VT?
<Krambiorix> utrrrongeeb : terminal window
<schwezzy> soreau: oh i meant 3d for games, they never seem to work
<schwezzy> q0_0p: thanks, what's this?
<soreau> Krambiorix: Terminal is subjective. You can run it from a tty terminal, ssh terminal, X terminal etc
<ubuntu_> arand, ye, i am here using the xubuntu 9.10 live-cd and a simple `sudo apt-get remove` dmraid solved the problem. alt+f2 => xterm ftw, but it should be removable via synaptic, too
<soreau> schwezzy: What's wrong with what 3D game?
<Krambiorix> soreau : X Terminal from my desktop
<q0_0p> schwezzy, 3d desktop
<soreau> Krambiorix: Then I don't know what's wrong. Try a new terminal? otherwise something is screwed up on your system
<utrrrongeeb> Krambiorix: what results does 'echo $DISPLAY' give?
<schwezzy> soreau: i don't have anything specific offhand, i haven't messed with it in quite a long time, I'll try and install a 3d game from the repos and report back
<soreau> utrrrongeeb: It will likely say 0.0
<utrrrongeeb> Krambiorix: Normally it should return ":0.0".
<soreau> schwezzy: Should be working AFAICT
<Krambiorix> utrrrongeeb: localhost:0.0
<q0_0p> mine shows :0
<soreau> Krambiorix: Try DISPLAY=:0 gedit blah blah
<FANDER> !ruby
<Krambiorix> soreau : Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<utrrrongeeb> Krambiorix: How about 'DISPLAY=:0.0'?
<Krambiorix> utrrrongeeb ,soreau  : Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<schwezzy> soreau: would you think tf2 through wine would be doable?
<schwezzy> this hardware runs it on windows
<ActionParsnip1> !appdb | schwezzy
<ubottu> schwezzy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<soreau> schwezzy: I have no idea. Did you say you're 9.04 or 9.10?
<ActionParsnip1> schwezzy: windows has all the stuff the game has been coded to use, Linux doesnt
<utrrrongeeb> Krambiorix: In the terminal, who are you logged in as? Are you using sudo?
<schwezzy> ActionParsnip1: I know it runs through wine, talking about hardware
<Krambiorix> utrrrongeeb :as root
<schwezzy> soreau: 9.10
<utrrrongeeb> Krambiorix: Does it work from your account?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, is there any software like FlashGet, rapidshareplus and IDM for Ubuntu?
<soreau> schwezzy: Then it should work. If you want to try DRI2, you can add radeon.modeset=1 to your kernel parameters
<ubuntu_> isolat3dsh33p, jdownloader
<ActionParsnip1> schwezzy: The abstraction in wine abstracts the hardware too so may be slower
<isolat3dsh33p> k thx :D
<schwezzy> soreau: awesome, thanks.. funny i never expected to fix this i just sort of accepted it as it was
<Krambiorix> utrrrongeeb: yes it works with my account
<soreau> schwezzy: The open radeon drivers are getting better too so be expecting more out of your card in the future
<ubuntu_> k, guys, thx for your help
<ubuntu_> rebooting into 9.10
<arand> ubuntu_: posted "fix" looks ok?
<ubuntu_> hm
<ubuntu_> url?
<ubuntu_> <:
<utrrrongeeb> Krambiorix: From your account, what does $ echo $DISPLAY return?
<arand> ubuntu_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8412736
<Krambiorix> utrrrongeeb: :0.0
<ubuntu_> ye arand
<ubuntu_> thx for your effort, rebooting into 9.10 now
<ubuntu_> l8r
<arand> ubuntu_: goodies bye
<utrrrongeeb> Krambiorix: So, setting DISPLAY to ":0.0" in the root session still doesn't work?
<Krambiorix> utrrrongeeb: still doesn't work
<huwenfeng> hi, how can i create a tun interface in Ubuntu8.04???
<ritesh> hey guys , what can i use for remote dekstop to connect to?
<utrrrongeeb> Krambiorix: I'm out of ideas -- not running Linux this minute, so I can't try it -- if no-one else helps, there might be a command-line flag to gedit which lets you specify the display to use...
<Krambiorix> hmmm
<utrrrongeeb> Krambiorix: gedit --help, maybe info gedit
<soreau> utrrrongeeb: using --display is the same as setting DISPLAY env var. His system is not happy
<e77e0> nice
<decora> 1354 people and nobody talking
<e77e0> XD
<e77e0> so strange!
<Krambiorix> utrrrongeeb: thx for your help
<decora> maybe they are all robots
<utrrrongeeb> Is it safe to hibernate under Wubi?
<e77e0> possible!
<utrrrongeeb> Krambiorix: You're welcome / sorry it isn't fixed.
<Jordan_U> e77e0: No, it's just that 9.10 includes empathy by default, and that uses telepathy
<Krambiorix> utrrrongeeb: yeah it's weird that it works for my normal user
<Jordan_U> e77e0: So we are all just communicating with talepathy and you have to use this legacy "text" based system with your legacy IRC client
<e77e0> ubuntu has a lot of fan
<soreau> Jordan_U: heh
<theadmin> utrrrongeeb: it won't hibernate with Wubi at all.
<joedulin> can anyone tell me how to force ubuntu to display 1024x768 on a netbook?
<baalsgate> any one here farmilur with how i might stop sendmail from being an open relay when using port forwarding 25 on a NAT ?
<theadmin> joedulin: It's not appearing in the list?
<utrrrongeeb> theadmin: What if I disable Wubi swap and use an SD card as swap?
<theadmin> utrrrongeeb: I'm not sure how it works, but it's stated on WUBI's page that it's impossible to hibernate with it.
<joedulin> theadmin: netbook, only goes up to 1024x600
<huwenfeng> how can i create a tun interface in ubuntu 8.04?
<theadmin> joedulin: Try to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually. !!!BACKUP FIRST!!!
<utrrrongeeb> theadmin: I thought I saw somewhere that it could cause host hard disk corruption, so I wondered about taking the host disk out of the picture....
<myfundi> any idea on how to upgrade open office to 3.0 on ubuntu 8.1
<joedulin> theadmin, could you give me something to look for in it? (if not, that's fine. i'm sure it's in a million forums)
<myfundi> added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main to my sources.list
<theadmin> joedulin: Lemme get a look of it first myself
<myfundi> did an apt-get update
<joedulin> theadmin, thanks, appreciate it
<theadmin> myfundi: Good. Now apt-get install openoffice, I guess.
<Guest68766> hey does anyone know were i can get the hash file to verify the amd64 9.10 cd????
 * alankila wonders why his karmic insists on force-feeding US keyboard layout every botup despite I tdo my best to change it to Finnish keyboard.
<mka> Guest68766: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/MD5SUMS
<Guest68766> thank you
<theadmin> Guest68766: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/MD5SUMS
<theadmin> joedulin: uh. It's a mess. Read "man xorg.conf", maybe it'll make sense.
<decora> guest try google sha 9.10
<alankila> and I'd love it if ath9k driver didn't cut my network connection once every 5 minutes to about 5 hours, hard to say but it cut off connection 3 times today and it's hardly past noon yet.
<joedulin> theadmin, yeah, i figured it would be which is why i asked. oh well, time to go play
<decora> alankila: how are you setting your layout?
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: log a bug
<alankila> I use the gnome keyboard features. And I wrote it into /etc/default/console-setup as well
<joedulin> alankila, i used to have that problem until i upgraded to 9.10. seems to be working fine now
<alankila> but it tends to keep on coming up with USA despite I try apply it for myself and setting it system-wide
<alankila> it's right at bootup, it's just GNOME that messes it up
<decora> alankila: system preferences keyboards layouts? which layout are you using? are there any messages in your logfiles about layout problems?
<alankila> decora: no messages that I can see, and I'm using Finnish. It works, but I have to set it manually at every bootup
<decora> there are 4 finnish variants... which one?
<alankila> who knows? The default one?
<alankila> I've never touched the layout options
<_du> Hi All. I've a problem described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xterm/+bug/355883 for xterm+bash. Could somebody suggest any w/a for this?
<decora> when you add the layout to your layouts, and you click 'finnish' language, it lists 4 variants... you had to click on one of them
<decora> alankila: you just told me you set the layout using the gnome tools
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: try looking in /etc/sysconfig/keyboard maybe
<_du> I'm no familiar with readlines scan codes, so i can't do this myself :(
<alankila> ActionParsnip1: no such file, perhaps you are red hat user?
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: not sure, jeeves suggested it
<_du> In short, the problem is Ctrl-left/right_narrow produces 3D and 3C sequences only
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/howto/1-minute-guide.html
<decora> alankila: if you go into keyboard preferences / layouts  and look there, it should list finnish... what does it list on yours?
<alankila> decora: it lists finnish and USA when I boot up
<alankila> the problem is that USA is selected by default, and I have to do something random like delete the USA option before I get Finnish layout
<decora> ohh.. hmm
<decora> lemme try something brb
<alankila> I used to have the same problem on my laptop as well but some gnome update fixed it, I guess, the problem is that this keeps on going wrong on my main system. Though it doesn't happen at every bootup. Last time when I modified the settings in /etc/default/console-setup it worked right afterwards for like a month... but some apt-get updaete && dist-upgrade recently must have broken it again
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3907470&postcount=4
<alankila> because this is the 3rd time in sequence that I boot up and instead of ä and ö I se ; and :
<rewati> hi i am a photographer and i use photoshop for editing i m using dual boot to use photoshop on windows its kinda anoying for me can any body tell me alternative of photoshop
<rewati> ??
<Rabbitbu1ny2> I'm trying to have a box auto-login to a getty (tty1) and start a process in that getty (screen) so that I can watch it in my peripheral vision on the physical monitor. I don't want it to start the process each time that user logs in as I ssh to the box constantly. Google keeps telling me to edit inittab. That doesn't exist. 6.10, no X. Hints?
<Rabbitbu1ny2> rewati: Gimp
<alankila> ActionParsnip1: yes, this is not the problem. The problem is x, not console. I might have been clearer about the issue. It works just fine in console, it's always just X & gnome that gets it wrong
<enzo_> ciao a tutti
<ActionParsnip1> rewati: gimp, gimpshot, tuxpaint ;). Some versions of photoshop run ok via wine
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: you'd have expected gnome to follow the terminal, weird
<alankila> I suspect the gnome keyboard configuration utility is somehow buggy, maybe it's confused by some older gconf keys or something. I've half in mind to rm -rf the entire gnome settings database and start over with it, perhaps it helps, perhaps not
<decora> alankila: hi.. have you tried using the 'keyboard indicator' program on the gnome panel?
<rewati> ActionParsnip1 can tuxpaint edit raw format ??
<phaidros> i am looking for a config option to spin down hdd, noflushd is more or less deprecated on ubuntu, laptop-mode-tools are configured to work only on battery. I know hdparm ist the tool, but is there an agent/service utilizing hdparm which to configure would make most sense?
<alankila> no, I usually remove such things. I don't want to switch layouts
<decora> alankila: ohh you want all finnish all the time?
<ActionParsnip1> rewati: dude tuxpaint is for kids, the tools make cute noises when you use them
<alankila> decora: indeed I do.
<nickzxcv> so there is no xen support for amd64 in 8.04 LTS right?
<alankila> but maybe the layout switcher can "remember" that I want Finnish layout even if the gnome keyboard settings somehow thinks I don't, so maybe just having that running fixes my problems. I guess I'll know next time I reboot.
<rewati> ActionParsnip1 ok
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: have a look in gconf-editor   maybe its there
<ActionParsnip1> !appdb |rewati
<ubottu> rewati: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rewati> ActionParsnip1 is there something except gimp for professional level
<phaidros> how to silence hdd?
<ActionParsnip1> rewati: gimpshop (gimp with a different gui), its not something i do
<ActionParsnip1> !graphics
<frogzoo3> network-manager crashes when I select a wifi connection *cry*
<ShawnRisk> still no luck
<ActionParsnip1> rewati: may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicsApplications
<alankila> the gconfd data seems simple... layouts = [fi], variants empty ... I sure wish I knew why it decides to forcibly add USA to my list at every boot, apparently. And defaults to that to boot.
<indus> rewati: blender for 3d modelling
<decora> alankila: only thing i know to do is bugs.ubuntu.com and file against uhm... xkeyboard-config package
<ct529> hi! Does anyone know how to extract one single file from a tarred bzip2'd archive?
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: you can add a script for log on to set that variable once you log on
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: bit hacky but will work
<jiga123123> hello people! my question: if Lucid is already available, why not download it? is the image on the official website bad or something?
<ActionParsnip1> jiga123123: its very buggy
<Flannel> jiga123123: Lucid is pre-alpha software
<indus> jiga123123: its in alpha status
<ActionParsnip1> jiga123123: you can use it if you want to log lots of bugs
<frogzoo3> jiga123123: alpha != available
<alankila> ActionParsnip1: that could work, but I am unable to accept hacks.
<indus> jiga123123: not even in alpha as Flannel said
<decora> ct529 man tar look at --files-from
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: you may have to if no fix is forthcoming
<indus> jiga123123: only for testing on a spare system
<indus> is it correct lucid is LTS?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: yes
<jiga123123> yes
<indus> wooh
<indus> good
<ActionParsnip1> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip1> ooh +1 is back
<indus> lol yeah
<indus> nice
<jiga123123> so they plan to make a beta and then repair all the bugs, and all before april?
<indus> but i dont think ill take the jump so early
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: does it say US in gconf-editor on reboot?
<alankila> Never mind. I was able to discover the problem.
<decora> alankila: your X logs will say something about which keyboard layout it selects. if you could start X using strace -f you could track down which config files it is reading
<alankila> GDM has a setting for keyboard layout, and that was USA. On the other hand, now that I try to log in again via GDM it just froze and never went into GNOME now that I changed that ... Let me say that frustration is mounting here.
<ct529> decora: thanks .... the man page for tar is so long and complicated that I found the task hopeless .... :D
<jiga123123> Flannel: from pre-alpha, to a release, all in 5 months?
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: go for the hack, you know its goooood :D
<alankila> this stuff seems buggier beyond belief
<decora> ct-529 you gotta use the '/' key to search, and then type in a word like 'extract' to skim through it
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: log bugs, gets things fixed
<Flannel> jiga123123: When you release every six months, yes.
<alankila> there's no point because the rate of change on linux systems is such that more bugs are added than get fixed. This is what jamie zawinski called the adhd kid mentality of open source programming. :-/
<nickkontos> hello, I don't have the network manager icon on my taskbar, does anyone can help me please?
<Rabbitbunny> alankila: This is for support, not soap-boxing.
<ct529> decora: orgh .... that only gets the name, the man page says .... I need to extract the file not just the name (I can extract the name with tar -tvjf | grep name)
<Cale> I've uninstalled Pulseaudio (since it totally falls down on my sound configuration), and rebuilt gnome-applets and a couple other things to get the sound volume panel applet working with alsa again. However, despite the fact that the Keyboard Shortcuts control panel shows that my volume keys are bound to Volume mute/down/up, they seem unhooked (presumably because they're attached to pulseaudio apis somehow)
<diddy> Does anybody know how to start the seahorse daemon?
<Cale> Does anyone know what package I ought to rebuild to get back the behaviour in Jaunty/previous versions?
<ct529> decora: solved! thanks sorry for bothering ....
<decora> alankila: i am sure it is frustrating but a 'show stopper' bug like that will get attention if enough people complain
<diddy> In Ubuntu 9.10 the searhose daemon is not started automatically. A bug? How do I start it?
<alankila> Let me just do the win32 solution to my problem: reboot.
<ardchoille> diddy: seahorse-agent
<jiga123123> how to uninstall pulseaudio? whe i tried in 8.04, it said i'd need to uninstall ubuntu-desktop with that...
<Cale> jiga123123: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package and doesn't have anything useful in it
<hl_99> hey there, i would like to disable the C4 CPU state in ubuntu since the noise drives me crazy (im using a thinkpad T60)
<sudheesh_> how to read mail from command line
<Cale> jiga123123: (it just depends on other stuff)
<dsample> I'm attempting to create an AMD64 Alternate USB Stick installer (from Windows), but the guide on actualreality.wordpress.com doesn't seem to work, it gives an error when it does 'scan hard drives for an installer ISO image'
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to change input method to japanese?
<Cale> jiga123123: You can uninstall pulseaudio, but if you're doing so in Karmic, be prepared for some headaches.
<ActionParsnip1> sudheesh_: mutt is a fantastic email client
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: system -> admin -> keyboard
<decora> ct529: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-extracting-specific-files/
<ardchoille> diddy: You can add this line to /etc/X11/Xsession.options to run seahorse on login: use-ssh-agent
<ardchoille> diddy: That's the way it's setup by default in Jaunty
<dsample> The error message it gives is "Error while running 'modprobe -v yenta_socket'
<jiga123123> Cale, i don't really want headaches, i want sound to work that is all... %/
<mrjoe_> in karmic, does anyone know how i can change the resolution on my netbook (1024x600) to 1024x768?
<ardchoille> diddy: Ignore that line, typo on my part, sorry
<decora> isolat3dsh33p: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput
<ActionParsnip1> mrjoe_: system -> prefs -> display
<Cale> jiga123123: In earlier versions of ubuntu, it's a good idea to remove pulseaudio. I've removed it in karmic, but it took about a day and a half of screwing around to work out that I have to rebuild a few packages from source with different flags to get things like the volume control to work properly.
<decora> dsample: can you show me the exact webpage you are looking at
<mrjoe_> ActionJacks_, it doesn't have an option for it
<Cale> jiga123123: And I still don't have my volume keys working...
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1, decora : thanks :D
<ShawnRisk> I am going nuts
<dsample> decora: http://actualreality.wordpress.com/2008/12/27/installing-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-with-a-usb-drive/
<mrjoe_> oops, that was meant for ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> mrjoe_: then you may have to define it in xorg.conf
<diddy> ardchoille, ignore what line?
<alankila> Okay, that fixed it. If I set the default to Finalnd, GDM at least has the decency to remember my choice. The reason I never noticed this before looking for it is that these controls for selecting keyboard and session do not appear until I select my user account at gdm main panel. At this point my eyes are focused on the panel and I never even noticed these options until I knew to look for them.
<decora> dsample: and what are youd oing when you get that error message?
<mrjoe_> ActionParsnip1, /etc/X11/xorg.conf? cuz when i go to edit it there's nothing...
<Faithful> I'm trying to get sftp server to work as part as ssh server. But when try to connect with sftp I get subsystem request failed... I have googled till the cows came home... but I still haven't figured it.
<decora> alankila: i would file a user interface bug on that
<ActionParsnip1> mrjoe_: yes, you need to find a skeleton file you can edit
<ActionParsnip1> mrjoe_: or find out how you can generate one
<dsample> decora: installer starts, I choose my language, keyboard layout, then it comes up with that error
<alankila> decora: well, I'm not sure what the point is to complain. Some people obviously prefer the simplicity of not having too many controls. I just think, personally, that these controls are in the wrong place, too far away from the eyes. But then again, they're probably placed there for just this reason: to not distract the user.
<mrjoe_> ActionParsnip1, gah, so much work just to play a game.
<dsample> decora: the dialog behind the error says "Detecting hardware to find hard drives"
<alankila> it just took a long time for me to realize that GDM is probably feeding the wrong keyboard layout, but once such suspicion did occur to me then it was easy to check.
<Faithful> is sftp supposed to be running as a service... because I don't see it.
<rohdef> where can I find info on writing startup scripts (not the init scripts)
<alankila> however, the real bug is having more than one way to muck with the keyboard. Either you set it at GDM or you set it from within GNOME. But having *both* options at the same time is annoying. :-/
<decora> dsample: what make and model of laptop do you have
<ardchoille> diddy: The seahorse daemon is seahorse-agent
<dsample> decora: Lenovo W500
<diddy> ardchoille, ok but how do I restart the service?
<ardchoille> diddy: atl+f2, type seahorse-agent and run it
<decora> dsample: what version of ubuntu you trying to install
<dsample> decora: karmic
<giovanni> #ubuntu -it
<decora> dsample: does jaunty work?
<giovanni> #join ubuntu -it
<DJones> giovanni: Type "/join #ubuntu-it" without the quotes
<ActionParsnip1> mrjoe_: yor call, i have an xorg.conf file I always use backed up so if i need to get my display back I can just copy it in and everything is ok :)
<decora> dsample: do you have any pcmcia plugged into it?
<dsample> decora: Haven't tried Jaunty (I only got the laptop this morning), do you think there would be more chance of it working with Jaunty?
<alankila> ah, there are a lot of bugs in launchpad already about gdm and layout
<dsample> decora: no pcmcia plugged in
<nidelius> how can I change the number of rows each scroll step is? right now scrolls four lines in a scroll
<noren> hi there how can i change my time zone from console
<decora> dsample: it is the first thing i would try personally.
<ActionParsnip1> nidelius: its in mouse settings i believe
<mrjoe_> ActionParsnip1, hmm... this could be scary, but sure I guess. worst case scenario i'd just have to delete it, right?
<giovanni> hi
<ActionParsnip1> mrjoe_: sure, or rename so you can review the file
<alankila> and the very bug I thought of adding is already in GDM Wishlist section. GDM is oblivious of user's preferred choice of keyboard, and that is the bug I thought I'll add.
<decora> dsample: assuming the problem is really with modprobe yenta_socket
<giovanni> i must change the password
<schwezzy> is there a support channel for steam on ubuntu?
<mrjoe_> ActionParsnip1, yeah, guess that would be the more intelligent thing to do
<giovanni> what is the comand for change?
<ActionParsnip1> mrjoe_: i can send you mine if you want, you can change it around a bit as you need
<erUSUL> schwezzy: #winehq ?
<ActionParsnip1> mrjoe_: i can strip it out too if you like
<erUSUL> !appdb | schwezzy
<ubottu> schwezzy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mrjoe_> ActionParsnip1, yeah, that would be awesome. joedulin@gmail.com would be good
<julien__> francais ?
<erUSUL> !fr | julien__
<ubottu> julien__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip1> mrjoe_: i'm gonna use pastebin
<julien__> merci les rosbif
<schwezzy> erUSUL: everytime I mention wine I get !apdb'd
<dsample> decora: ok, I'll give it a try, thanks
<schwezzy> thanks though
<nidelius> ActionParsnip1: not as far as I can see, I have also checked the touchpad settings.. I'm now looking in to fdi files
<mrjoe_> ActionParsnip1, if you would don't strip, but it would be awesome if you'd put comments where you would strip it?
<livingdaylight> anyone know the #room for empathy?
<t4num0y> Hi guys..
<noren> never mind i figured out !!
<livingdaylight> is it on another server?
<pietro_> si
<t4num0y> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 today. now my question is how can i install openoffice from cdrom ?
<ActionParsnip1> mrjoe_: thats the file as is: http://pastebin.com/m2ce5a0e9
<ActionParsnip1> mrjoe_: you just need to change the driver to intel and define modes in the screen section
<DJones> t4num0y: If you've done a normal install, openoffice will already be installed
<duffydack> anyone in here running karmic with an ati and radeon free driver?
<ct529> decora: thanks for the link
<noren> t4num0y, add the cdrom in the repos
<decora> ct529: cheers
<hl_99> Does anyone know how to disable C4 CPU state in ubuntu?
<t4num0y> DJones , unfortuanetly i remove it..
<mrjoe_> ActionParsnip1, thanks much
<t4num0y> noren , how can i do it ?
<ActionParsnip1> mrjoe_: np man, there are tonnes of guides for adding mode lines
<nidelius> t4num0y: system -> administration -> software sources
<ritesh> rdesktop, its for remore desktop i figured it out to connect to windows server via ubuntu..
<ritesh> works gr8..
<t4num0y> nidelius , i have done it .. but during reload it show me errors...
<nidelius> ritesh: rdesktop ip -k sv -g 1400x870 -P -a 16 -u Administrator -r disk:linuxdisk=/home/ -T showname
<frogzoo> who was the moron who thought it would be a good idea to set permissions on launchpad bug reports?
<nidelius> ^^
<t4num0y> ^^
<ActionParsnip1> frogzoo: ask in #launchapd
<nidelius> t4num0y: you probably have a non standard repo activated that has errors.. what is it saying?
<frogzoo> I will, thanks
<decora> what is frogzoo talking about?
<t4num0y> Package openoffice.org-core has no available version, but exists in the database.
<ActionParsnip1> decora: no idea but its launchpad related, go watch if you want ;)
<ritesh> nidelius, yeah i kindda figured that out...thanks bro..
<emergion> Hey all does anyone know what the deal with Jpane is it spits out its DD's with style="display: block" and that is really making the double margin bug go nuts
<frogzoo> decora: I get "Not allowed here               Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.   "
<mgv2> how can i avoid copy paste when translating?????????
<noren> t4num0y, do  u have deb packages for openoffice
<t4num0y> noren , i have 9.10 cdrom...
<nidelius> ritesh: it's great only one thing bothers me, key bindings are slipping into the active rdesktop session and your features gets locked into the rdesktop, alt+tab for example.
<noren> t4num0y, open the synaptic and go to the repository and add the cd there
<AzmoRain> Long the server will be switched off?
<ritesh> nidelius, wait..i am connecting..to server..
<plustax> Hi guys. I'm having a couple of important issues. I just installed ubuntu through wubi on my desktop. but when it all booted up I got not compatible with signal on my tv. Then it rebooted by itself(i think it was making its normal setup changes) and now when I boot up to linux it takes me to GNU grub and I dont know what to do with it. Help!!
<ritesh> nidelius, havnt done that before..
<plustax> I also have no idea how to navigate grub at all or even what it is.
<psyk> am i the only one whit trubble whit java and flash in mozilla on jaunty?
<DSpair> psyk: There's a quick fix for that.
<nidelius> ritesh: it works as expected I would say, but I would like to disable the expected functionality to keep linux keybindings when using rdesktop ;)
<psyk> DSpair: k, were how and when? :P
<DSpair> psyk: Wait one sec and I will send you a link
<ShawnRisk> no luck with my problem on wireless connections
<noren> !flash | psyk
<ubottu> psyk: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<DSpair> psyk: Do a google search for compiz bug 410407 and there is a work-around in that thread.
<nidelius> ritesh: alt+ tab was a bad example, if you run compiz ctrl+alt +left/right is a better example.. would be cool to just slide through your linux desktops and have a rdesktop session in one of them
<SuperDefenderX> Can someone tell me how I find out where applications install in the Linux File System?
<ActionParsnip1> nidelius: its the same in metacity too, just faster and less pretty
<psyk> DSpair: tnx m8. will look at it soon. gtg :P
<plustax> can anyone help get me out of grub to my desktop please?
<decora> plustax: so it doesnt offer any boot options in grub? just a prompt?
<ActionParsnip1> SuperDefenderX: they dont install to a specific place like windows
<noren> SuperDefenderX, u can cjeck them out the /bin
<JerVA> Hello. I have a question about Lucid Lynx - 10.04 next release concerning LPIA.
<decora> SuperDefenderX: use dpkg and --listfiles or whatever, man dpkg
<JerVA> I have Pentium 4 processor - is that part of the LPIA?
<SuperDefenderX> ActionParsnip: Then how do you know where to find the one file that launches the program?
<plustax> it doesnt offer any boot options
<grawity> SuperDefenderX: The system checks all directories in $PATH. Go to terminal, type "echo $PATH"
<ActionParsnip1> SuperDefenderX: lib files can e shared between softwares making downloads smaller, they will go in /usr/lib /usr/lib32 and /usr/lib64. Other files will go into other places like some icons will go into /usr/share/pixmaps. A binary will sit in /usr/bin and be the thing you run, but when it does it will use all the other things it needs
<ActionParsnip1> SuperDefenderX: you can use the command: which <command here>. e.g.   which gedit
<grawity> SuperDefenderX: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard is followed by most Linux and other Unix-like systems.
<ActionParsnip1> SuperDefenderX: but that isnt all the program is, it has libs and other stuff it needs to run, that file is just the thing to kick it all off
<SuperDefenderX> ActionParsnip: So, let's say I'm using "blam", the "binary" is sitting in the "unix system resources/binary" directory?
<ActionParsnip1> SuperDefenderX: linux isnt like windows where apps live in theri own folder and everything is in there and very little all over the place, the apps use shared libs, more than one app may use a single lib, saves downloading the same stuff twice
<ActionParsnip1> SuperDefenderX: the binary you run will most likely be /usr/bin/blam but it will use other apps and other stuff to achieve its goal
<mgv2> how can i avoid copy paste when translating?????????
<mgv2> is it not very secured to use unfamilier email service?
<luNix> hi
<SuperDefenderX> ActionParsnip: Okay, gottcha. "Blam" might require some "libx.x" to run, so it will fecth that from another directory.
<ActionParsnip1> SuperDefenderX: exactly
<decora> mgv2: translating what?
<mgv2> decora, word
<ActionParsnip1> SuperDefenderX: thats why you also install other packages wen you install apps, you dont just install te app itself as it NEEDS the other stuff to run
<decora> mgv2: translate.google.com ?
<luNix> I installed Openbox over Gnome, and after login with Openbox sound are muted, why?
<mgv2> decora, ive a word in a webpage and i want to copy it fast to wiktionary
<decora> SuperDefenderX: if you really want to know every sublibrary and subfile that, say, 'ls' uses, run strace -f ls 2>&1 | grep open
<wirelessx3> the aircrack compatibility_drivers page  was last modified on September 25th. Does the rt2860 support injection now? Does anyone running *Karmic Koala* managed to inject with the rt2860 without recompiling the kernel?
<decora> mgv2: there might be some firefox addons to do that for you, but i think you are stuck with ctrl-c ctrl-v and alt-tab
<ChogyDan1> wirelessx3: I think there is a distro dedicated to that, I forget the name
<ActionParsnip1> decora: or alt + super + tab (if its enabled in compiz ;))
<decora> what is alt super tab?
<mgv2> alt-tab decora ? i dont like the keyboard anyway
<ActionParsnip1> decora: ring tab switcher
<ActionParsnip1> decora: try it
<decora> i dont have a 'super' button
<DjAngo23> Is there a software like Dragon Naturally speaking for Linux ? It is, a voice command program
<ActionParsnip1> decora: makes the aps swing in a circle instead of in a straight line
<wirelessx3> ChogyDan1, you mean a karmic koala based distro?
<ActionParsnip1> decora: super = windows key
<m4rtin> anyone know, with imagemagick's convert tool, how I can resize and specify maximum width or height (ie. I don't want the image to exceed 400 width or 350 height and it should treat those as max dimensions)?
<luNix> well, thanks anyway
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: its me again and i want you to lead me again with the pastebin
<ActionParsnip1> decora: super == windows key
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: http://pastebin.com
<decora> i dont have a windows key. this is an eeepc
<erUSUL> decora: then you will have to remap the combos to use a key you have
<decora> i really dont care about simulating an acid trip with my window manager
<ChogyDan1> wirelessx3: don't think so.  Its called Backtrack
<lepton> hi. I made a key drive that boots ubuntu 9.10 with the casper-rw file to save changes. can I modify the boot so it boots straight to the desktop with the live option (1st in the boot menu)?
<ActionParsnip1> decora: i see, then assign a different key to it. I used to disable the alt+tab normal behavious and atribute it to the ring switcher
<epinky> m4rtin: convert -sample 400x350 yourimage.jpg yourimage-newsize.jpg
<ActionParsnip1> decora: theres that weird key with the home symbol in its place, maybe its that
<Glowball> Hi
<Glowball> How can I set that programs may overlap panels?
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: after that
<m4rtin> epinky: many many thanks - I'll give it a go
<Glowball> It's just a small panel on the left side of my screen with some launchers which is hidden all the time
<toll_2323> hi
<m4rtin> epinky: absolutely perfect; thanks again
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: copy the text, paste it on the site, add your name and click paste
<epinky> !yay | m4rtin
<ubottu> m4rtin: Glad you made it! :-)
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: the page will change, copy the address in the address bar and paste here as an update
<decora> lepton... does it use grub?
<toll_2323> i want to run a command in bash and logout, and have it run in the background, (i would normally use nohup) is it the same on ubuntu?
<m4rtin> haha, awesome
<Dr_Willis> toll_2323:  nohup is standar4d on most linux and unix's from what ive seen.. not sure about bsd. :)
<lepton> decora I don't think so. poking around in /syslinux. found some timeout entries in config files
<grawity> toll_2323: It's same in all distros: a) disown; b) nohup; c) screen
<Dr_Willis> Glowball:  when i set the panels to autohide here. windows can overlap the panels
<lepton> decora: there is no /boot/grub directory on the key drive
<toll_2323> ive never heard of disown before
<lepton> toll_2323: it's old unix shell
<toll_2323> screen looks like it should do the trick but seems complicated
<Dr_Willis> disown
<Dr_Willis> bash: disown: current: no such job
<Dr_Willis> :)
<decora> lepton: sorry... not real familiar with casper.
<grawity> toll_2323: when you run "something &" to launch it in background, you can run 'disown' to prevent bash from killing it.
<grawity> toll_2323: Anyway, there's nohup too, if you like it.
<Dr_Willis> screen is good in specific cases.. depending on what you want to do.
<toll_2323> grawity: yep, that would do the trick
<toll_2323> i have a long running script on a remote server, and my desktop keeps crashing ;-)
<Glowball> Dr_Willis: Ehm.. It isn't coming back from autohide? :(
<Linux-IRC> Is there any window manager that has configured,built-in,full-application menu with all applicaions like kde or gnome applicaion manu?
<Dr_Willis> Glowball:  mouse to the panel and it pops back up here
<Glowball> Dr_Willis: I know. But it doesn't..
<Linux-IRC> startup menu
<jiga123123> how is xfce different from lxce?
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  most of those menus get auto-generated by several tools from the various .desktop files
<grawity> Linux-IRC: What's wrong with KDE or GNOME applications menus?
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  theres the 'xdg' tools to generate menu layout files for a variaty of window managers i recall
<Dr_Willis> XFCE  is not the same as LXDE :) different 'desktops'
<Dr_Willis> lxde uses openbox + pcmanfm and a few other tools. for the complete desktop - its very very 'light'
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: I know this, i have to run command for xdg_menu --full............., i want to have auto-generated startup menu with window menu, don't want to create menu manually
<jiga123123> 'light' as in 'not enough to use', 'bad'?
 * Linux-IRC will try with lxde
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  make it run as part of your windoe manager startup scripts. what window manager are you using?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Like fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  fluxbox can auto run stuff like that command if you wanted it to.
<grawity> jiga123123: "light" as "uses less resources - good for people who dislike heavy things such as KDE"
<epinky> Linux-IRC: fluxbox is an awesome alternative, and "awesome" is another :)
<jetienne_> Dr_Willis: is there a well known problem specific to shrinking win7 partition (while installing ubuntu). i about to do it, just making sure it is not  known to fails :)
<alankila> fluxbox is pretty old school. It reminds me mostly of fvwm2 and afterstep and their ilk. LXDE is actually a desktop.
<Dr_Willis> jetienne_:  i dont use windows 7. so no idea. i would say check the forums.  I find the native windows tools MUCH MUCH MUCH faster at resizeing NTFS partitions then gparted  does. like 5x as fast. So i resize mine from within windows
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Are you talking , ~/.fluxbox/menu , to have this line xdg_menu --fullname --format fluxbox --root-menu /path/to/file.menu >~/.fluxbox/menu
<Linux-IRC> ?
<scottman451> Hi.  Any experts on Gnucash account lists in here?
<luNix> amixer does not save my settings, and sound are back to muted after I log in
<jetienne_> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  proberly somthing similer to that.  Ive not used fluxbox in ages.
<scottman451> The "real" gnucash channel is very quiet, so I thought I'd ask here.
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Which do you use?
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  im just using normal ubuntu gnome for now.
<toll_2323> what is the meta key?
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the need to rebuild my own 'desktop'
<luNix> happend after I changed from Gnome to Openbox
<Linux-IRC> alankila: Which do you use ?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: lxde is not windows manager , it's not that much lightweight as fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> fluxbox is slightly old skool. :) icewm and windowmaker and fvwm = old skool :)
<alankila> LXDE, but only on one system that is too weak to run gnome.
<luNix> am I invincible?
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  i never said lxde was a window manager..   that i recall. i said LXDE uses fluxbox (or openbox) _ extra tools.. for the whole desktop setup
<alankila> I'm contemplating switching uniformly to LXDE, though. It starts up so fast and if it supplies me just the same features as I currently want from GNOME, then there's no value added by GNOME for me and I would like faster startup.
<decora> mwm baby
<Dr_Willis> I dont care for lxde much at all.  or xfce either.
<decora> lol does anyone remember fvwm95
<Dr_Willis> decora:  yes. :)
 * alankila probably ran fvwm95 among the other back-then window managers.
<epinky> luNix: sudo alsactl store
<Rajasun> then there came fvwm-crystal
<alankila> there was one window manager that was written in some variant of LISP that I almost liked... now what was it called ...
<decora> those were the days, trying to run fvwm95 and starcraft in wine
<luNix> epinky, guess I already tried that
<Dr_Willis> 'window managers for X' --->  http://xwinman.org/
<alankila> I used it a a lot and it had a look called "microGUI", I think, it was pleasant to look at
<alankila> sawfish!
<Dr_Willis> I recall when 'sawfish' was the default window manager for gnome.. then suddendly  it got decided to use 'metacity' which no one had heard of.. and had like no features.. compared to the other wm's out
<Yage> Maybe im a bit oldschool, but, using init.d you can debug a script using "bash -x" or whatever, with upstart you just receive a "failed" message... does anybody knows if i can debug a script in the same way?
<luNix> epinky, I give it another change, bbl, hope it worked now :)
<decora> Yage what is upstart
<alankila> so gnome actually used sawfish...
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Cale> alankila: a long time ago, yes. I remember that.
<Dr_Willis> alankila:  ages and ages ago. Like befor Ximian got into the act.
<Dr_Willis> For those that rember 'ximian gnome' vs 'normal gnome' :)
<scatterp> hi how to stream VIDEO (preferably qt mp4) from a frame buffer console (i.e. not a pty or xterm)?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Installed icewm , but the application menu has no programs, it's almost blank
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  so use those xdg tools to generate the proper menu files for icewm i guess.
<Dr_Willis> auto configuring app menus are a fairly 'new'  thing in linux also. :)
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: im struggling what text
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: If i use xdg , applicaion menu will come with "mouse-right-click" , right ?
<virtuald> dr_willis: debian have had their menus for many years
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  if i recall icewm had the start button, and  on the right menu applications
<Dr_Willis> virtuald:  yes.. and i rember befor that time. :)
<virtuald> (:
<Dr_Willis> I remember when icewm was 'cutting edge'
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: If i use xdg, will all applications appear at start button?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: I want all programs on startup button of icewm
<Yage> i hate upstart
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  no idea. try it and see.
<virtuald> dr_willis: that's nothing, I remember when evilwm was cutting edge!
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: it says Index of file://paste.com/ and after that 'name' with files
<Dr_Willis> virtuald:  i rember when xdm and twm was standard. :P
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> i never used xdm
<decora> scatterp: wow its been a long time... you need a vid player that can output to... uhm... either framebuffer or maybe SDL or even (old school) svgalib
<virtuald> i used startx
<scatterp> decora no im not trying to play im trying to record..
<decora> scatterp what is your source?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Jerkman> hey
<devtux87> hi
<devtux87> i need help in developing
<virtuald> dr_willis: when was twm standard? just before fvwm95?
<devtux87> i cant find the blacklist file in the karmic dektop iso image
<luNix> epinky, still muted after login
<scatterp> decora framebuffer as in ttyrec
<ActionParsnip1> !blacklist
<devtux87> i need to change it to disable broken rtl driver
<ActionParsnip1> is ubottu sleeping?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Is xdm the console based login promt ?
<Dr_Willis> virtuald:  i recall it being the default for X like.. ages and ages ago.   back when olvwm was high tech :)
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ActionParsnip1> there she goes
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: xdm = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_display_manager_%28program_type%29  , is it ?
<epinky> luNix: which is your current user? "sudo chown youruser:youruser /var/lib/alsa/asound.state" and retry
<devtux87> ubottu i know where is blacklist in an installed system! But what about live cd iso image? :P
<luNix> epinky, but I found something... I got lxpanel, and from there I found "openbox session" in the meny, and clicked, and I hade sound again... so I'm kinda close to solve it, right?
<ActionParsnip1> epinky: you can use $USER in those if you like, easier
<scatterp> decora am i making sense?
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  yes. xdm, gdm, kdm, then theres others
<luNix> epinky, lxpanel takes Gnomes menu, I guess
<devtux87> i need to edit the livecd iso image?
<decora> scatterp: you are trying to record what is being output to the framebuffer?
<ActionParsnip1> devtux87: i'd imagine its the same, ubottu is a bot so she won't respond
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  theres console type variants also.  and some use the framebuffer.
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Display_Manager_%28implementation%29 , this?
<luNix> epinky, got phone, brb
<decora> scatterp: i dont know how to do that sorry.
<ActionParsnip1> !remaster | devtux87
<ubottu> devtux87: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Display_Manager_%28implementation%29
<paissad-hp> i installed a deb package via dpkg , i typed after sudo apt-get -f, but that does not solve the depends !
<paissad-hp> iU  mediainfo                                     0.7.25-1                                   MediaInfo supplies information about a video
<Dr_Willis> thats 'xdm' Linux-IRC  :)
<devtux87> <ActionParsnip1> thx
<Jerkman> got a question here, i have 2 hard drives, 80 sata and 500gb sata. I have windows 7 x64 pro installed on the 80, and have just installed ubuntu 9.10 on hte 500. I want to dualboot. which bootloader should i keep? how do i go about this
<pao_> lol
<ActionParsnip1> paissad-hp: then what are you missing? what does sudo apt-get -f    say you need?
<scatterp> ok
<decora> jerkman: use easybcd
<scatterp> decora got a clearer suggestion how i could ask my question ?
<Jerkman> easybcd.. windows app i presume
<littlegreen> can someone please tell me the name of a Hamachi-equivalent for Ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip1> Jerkman: grub2 can boot both, the 80 will not have its bootloader changed, just point the BIOS at the 500 and grub2 will load
<paissad-hp> ActionParsnip1, to install missing packages
<paissad-hp> no ?
<ActionParsnip1> paissad-hp: yes, but which packages does it say you are missing
<centerpoint>  Excuse me ,I and my friend are not in a city , we get on the Internet all in school. Do not have public ip,  Therefore
<centerpoint>  we can chat on qq, but have no way to login the other  machine. (For instance , ssh  )  we want to login each other 'machine. if have a solution? hope giving directions.
<paissad-hp> ActionParsnip1, paissad@paissad-hp:/work/DEB$ dpkg -i mediainfo_0.7.25-1_amd64.Debian_5.deb
<Jerkman> ActionParsnip1: ok, but how do i add win 7 to grub?
<littlegreen> Does someone know a program that is Hamachi-equivalent for Ubuntu?
<decora> scatterp: no... im just dumb
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: im struggling what text must i copy
<Rprp`> Hello. does Ubuntu support SSD Trim?
<scatterp> ok
<ActionParsnip1> centerpoint: if you have no internet how do you propose you connect to each others systems?
<paissad-hp> ActionParsnip1, dpkg -l | grep mediainfo
<paissad-hp> iU  mediainfo
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: twm,fluxbox,openbox,blackbox,all are same ,aren't those ?
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<phako> hi
<alankila> Rprp`: I think not yet. The SSD trim is apparently not suitable to be issued for all devices as it can take long time to execute, and is not queueable.
<decora> scatterp: what program are you running that you want to record?
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  those are 'window managers'     in that respect they are the 'same'
<luNix> epinky, how do I type that youruser:youruser, is it me as user? I typed lnx:lnx
<phako> is there an migration howto from postgresql 8.3 to 8.4 when updating from jaunty to karmic?
<ActionParsnip1> paissad-hp: yes, but then you ran: sudo apt-get -f install    and didnt get the dependancies you needed so its not installed yet. Once you get the debs you need the software will be installed
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Dozons are here http://xwinman.org/
<Rprp`> alankila: aha oke, thnx.
<alankila> so it means that buffers must be drained first, and then a trim issued, and it can take 100 ms or so to run, so it can only be issued rarely in practice.
<ActionParsnip1> paissad-hp: hence the Ui bit instead of ii in the dpkg output
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  i posted that URL earlier to the channel.
<luNix> epinky, ...I log in as lnx
<Jerkman> so easybcd, or grub 2?
<ActionParsnip1> paissad-hp: if the deps are not on your current repos you need to either download them or add another repo for the system to download it from
<alankila> maybe if modern drives have faster TRIM commands, it'll be possible to use them.
<epinky> luNix: yes, you can use "sudo chown $USER /var/lib/alsa/asound.state" as ActionParsnip1 recommended
<Dr_Willis> Jerkman:  its worth learning how to use Grub2
<ManDay> art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org  - which is better for themes?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: But there xterm is a problem , isn't it? can't increase the size of xterm
<ManDay> (controls and design)
<ActionParsnip1> ManDay: neither is "better"
<decora> jerkman: try easybcd first it is easier
<Jerkman> ok, but i dont want to learn a new technology.. just get functionality
<paissad-hp> ActionJacks_, indeed, when i do sudo apt-get -f install , .... the package mediainfo is deleted
<Jerkman> thanks decora
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: xterm font size
<ActionParsnip1> ManDay: look at both and grab a theme you like
<ActionParsnip1> ManDay: how can one possibly be better in any way?
<ManDay> im just having troubles navicating on gnome-look.org - i just wodner whether i am the only one
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: the hole text
<ActionParsnip1> !theme | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: yes please
<decora> jerkman: although sometimes you wind up having to use both
<luNix> epinky, good, but I got nothing back after entering that
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  the original 'xterm' takes command line options or settings file to set the font.
<ActionParsnip1> CHESLYN: doesnt matter how much text there is, its still free
<littlegreen> Hey guys! Does anyone know a Hamachi-equivalent for Ubuntu? or at least something that creates compability with Win's VPN?
<epinky> luNix: then it's ok, retry
<ActionParsnip1> !vpn | littlegreen
<ubottu> littlegreen: From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ManDay> ActionParsnip1, my problem is that i really donot uinderstand the difference bettwen gtk, wm decoration, themes etc pp
<ManDay> its confusing
<Jerkman> dling easybcd then
<littlegreen> ActionParsnip1 thanks
<ActionParsnip1> ManDay: i guess its time for you to research then, it will benefit you
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Can you tell the way to increase the size of xterm?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  you may want to install/use the 'gnome-art' and 'gnome-art-ng' tools
<luNix> epinky, nothing show it, realy
<ActionParsnip1> ManDay: the windows decorator is the bar which says the applications name
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  use the -fn option
<ManDay> you can be so very wise sometimes, ActionParsnip1
<epinky> luNix: I mean saving your configuration  and checking after
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  xterm -sb -sl 2000 -bg black -fg white -fn 10x20
<ManDay> thanks willis
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  gnome-art-ng (or was it gnome-artng) is  not in the repos.. but its very usefull
<luNix> epinky, was about to ask save from where", hehe, but from alsamixer , right? :)
<epinky> luNix: yes and rebooting if you can
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:   the term 'theme' is a bit missleading comapred to how windows uses the term.  a gnome 'thmeme' defines which 'parts' to use' parts are 'icon set' 'window border decorations' 'widgits decoration' and colors.   I think i got them all right.
<ManDay> ah!
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  a theme file in gnome just defines  which one of the parts to use.
<Jerkman> ddo i point easybcd to drive 0, or do i specify the / partiton ,ie drive 0 partition 0
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  a theme file does NOT conatin the parts.
<luNix> epinky, will do, brb
<ManDay> thats unfortunate - i thought a theme was a standalone package
<ManDay> willis, that explains a lot! thanks
<Rajasun> there is also epidermis for your theming needs these days...check out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  a theme file just says whata parts to use. You can use the customize button to pick what parts you want.
<ManDay> knew that
<decora> jerkman: you need to read the easybcd instructiosn they are on the web.
<ManDay> ok, then i prolly dont want any theme
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  epidermis is also handy. it can change  stuff system wide.
<Jerkman> decora: lol, true. probs should have done that anyway
<ActionParsnip1> ManDay: you can even get scripts which folks have made to set themes and such, gnomeP is a good example of this
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  theres also several theme parts in the repositories - not installed by default.. Look for metacity, and gtk themes.
<ManDay> nah im fine with choosing the "parts" (controls, decoration, colors) on my own
<Dr_Willis> 'theme' is such a vague and broad term - its almost meaningless at times
<ManDay> dont need a theme then
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  select your parts and save the settings to a 'theme' and there ya go. you can revert back to your own theme if you want
<ManDay> what are these things called again which all the stuff is based upon? last time i installed ubuntu i had a hard tiem finding out what they are and what of them i need. unfortunally i didnt make any notes so I stand at that point again. is gtk-engine the right word?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Is it possible to have tab in xterm and how to page up , page down, scroll ?
<ebbpp> Hi! I have this question-somebody have any idea how to make a ubuntu in shell to redetect keyboard? The keyboard has stopped working in login screen?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  if you download some more theme parts from the gnome-look sites just drag.drop them to the 'appearance properties' window and it should install them
<decora> ebbpp: unplug and replug ??
<Jerkman> WTF... upon choosing ubuntu in my new bcd, i get Starting Windows 95... tyoe the name of the command interpreter
<decora> ebbpp: are you on 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  the origianl xterm does not do tabs  Use a different terminal program for such features
<ActionParsnip> Jerkman: type: command.com
<ebbpp> No now I'm at 8.04
<decora> jerkman: uhmmmmmm .... youre doing it wrong
<ActionParsnip> Jerkman: if that fails type: C:\WINDOWS\system32\command.com
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: yes i copied everything now?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Does origianl xterm have scrolling option?
<decora> jerkman: easybcd has its own neogrub thing, try using that
<ebbpp> Yeah-on laptop it is not possible
<grawity> Linux-IRC: It does.
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  it has a scroll bar. :) and a man page.
<ShawnRisk> one last try
<decora> jerkman: instead of the standard linux option
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: ok paste to the site, type your name, click paste, page changes, copy address, paste here
<Jerkman> ok.. none worked ActionParsnip. decora, i will try
<ActionParsnip> Jerkman: bah
<decora> ebbpp what kind of laptop?
<Dupont> can anyone tell me which port does the VPN use so I can forward it from the router to my PC?
<ebbpp> Sony Vaio with AMD XP+ I think 2000
<ActionParsnip> Dupont: 12975/TCP LogMeIn Hamachi (VPN tunnel software; also port 32976)—used to connect to Mediation Server (bibi.hamachi.cc); will attempt to use SSL (TCP port 443) if both 12975 & 32976 fail to connect
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: after pasted my name correct
<ActionParsnip> Dupont: 1194/TCP,UDP OpenVPN
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: yes, then click paste
<grawity> Don't forget PPTP and L2TP
<paissad-hp> i would like to upgrade just one package (vuze) .. knowing that the version installed on my system is different from the version is see with aptitude show vuze
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance for helping
<ActionParsnip> paissad-hp: sudo apt-get --reinstall install vuze
<paissad-hp> when i do aptitude safe-upgrade, that does nothing
<ActionParsnip> paissad-hp: will only upgrade vuze from the repo for you
<llutz> paissad-hp: aptitude reinstall vuze
<Dupont> ActionParsnip thanks! If I have my router allowing VPNs will I still need to forward that port?
<decora> ebbpp: does the kbd work  in windows?
<paissad-hp> ActionParsnip, ok thanks ...
<ActionParsnip> Dupont: if the vpn endpoint is beyond the router, yes
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: like e.g cheslyn/[paste]
<ShaMun> Fedora 12 or Ubuntu would be a better option for Server? (dovocot+lampp+hosting server)
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: i really can't make it any clearer.
<paissad-hp> but i thought that Ubuntu updated automatically the packages , or how can i do to make some packages to be upgraded and updated automatically ?
<ebbpp> It works in grub menu and yeah it worked in windows before I insalled ubuntu on it
<decora> shamun you are asking in a #ubuntu forum lol, dont you think we are a little biased here?
<ebbpp> The keyboard was working also in ubuntu 6.06 before I have it upgraded to 8.04
<om26er_> flash does not register any clicks in ubuntu 9.10 (flash was installed with ubuntu-restricted-extras).
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: copy the text you wis to paste in the room. go to http://pastebin.com   paste the text in to the BIG white space, there is a little box for your name, then click the paste button below. The page will change. If you copy then paste the address in here we can see the text you pasted
<om26er_> *64-bit karmic
<luNix> epinky, it's funny, I have Openbox as session when I log in... and no sound, but after I clicked in the lxpanel-menu om something called "Openbox Session" sound are back, and the command for that is "openbox-session", and comment are "Use this session to run Openbox as your desktop environment", any ideas?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Which terminal do you prefer ?
<decora> ebbpp: so reboot doesnt help?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Scrolling is not working
<decora> ebbpp: can you give specific model number of laptop?
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  i use terminator
<ShaMun> decora, thank u
<ebbpp> nope-and repairing of the packecges also no
<epinky> luNix: then one more command is missing, read this post(workaround) about alsactl restore: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8243683
<ebbpp> PCG-FR33/B
<Dr_Willis> luNix:  i found the lxde desktop to be a little rough in places
<ooaaaoo> how do i find info about messing with ps2linux to make it play dvd's?
<luNix> epinky, will do
 * om26er_ thinks lxde might be promoted in lucid cycle
<om26er_> with lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ooaaaoo:  id have to say goog.e  Ive not evenheard ps2 linux mentioned in years.. Unless you mean PS3 linux
<ebbpp> Decora: there isn't any command line in terminal that can force ubuntu to detect the keyboard again?
<ManDay> Is it a broken dep that libxext6 depends on x11-common?
<Dr_Willis> ebbpp:  how would you type the command if the terminalis not working?
<decora> ebbpp how can you type in command line with no keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> yea what decora  said.. :)
<ooaaaoo> Dr_Willis:  no ps2, I saw one in the pawn shop for 70 bucks
<ebbpp> you can always boot grub manu ;)
<ooaaaoo> which is heaps cheap here in aussieland
<decora> ebbpp: if your keyboard uses usb subsystem... you might be able to rmmod the usb modules then reload them
<Dr_Willis> ooaaaoo:  Good luck with it. It was a big thing a few years back.. and now..   Id be suprised  if its still being developed.
<ebbpp> and in grub manu it works-it doesn't work in loging screen
<decora> PCG-FR33/B is you battery not your laptop
<decora> ebbpp does the mouse work ?
<RanyAlbeg1> Hi all , im using wget to download a file. im executing wget "url" .. but i dont get the file i want just a file starts with the prefix "index"
<RanyAlbeg1> can u help?
<ebbpp> No-it is a model name-probably you cannot find it-becouse it was sold on Japaneese market only
<ooaaaoo> Dr_Willis : well last i heard the way sony's going ps3 linux might be a misnomer sometime soon
<decora> ebbpp oh sorry... lol
<ebbpp> Yes-mause works perfectly all the time
<Dr_Willis> ooaaaoo:  with the new ps3's out - it is gone.
 * spoilt heya
<andrewmcdonough> RanyAlbeg1: try opening the index file in your browser and you will see what the problem is
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<ooaaaoo> Dr_Willis: yup
<andrewmcdonough> e.g. it might be a 404 page, or a page telling you that you have to log in, etc
<decora> ebbpp: can you look at your X startup logfiles to see if it has error messages about the keyboard? can you plug in an external usb keyboard to look at them?
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip1: any shortcut for a screenshot
<decora> RanyAlbeg1: please post exact url and command line you are using
<ebbpp> So there isn't any command line that can couse autodetection of keyboard?
<RanyAlbeg1> decora: i get server not found
<RanyAlbeg1> decora: wget http://www.mediafire.com/?xntobtyqyzd
<reactor> guyz how can I resize/move a bootable partition by external utils and then boot from it?
<ebbpp> Unfortunatly I don't have any keyboard for usb
<decora> ebbpp: sorry i dont know it
<RanyAlbeg1> decora: maybe i should ignore certificate with a specific option in wget?
<ebbpp> Sorry for stupid question-but on wchich files there are X startup logs
<indus> ebbpp: /var/log/Xorg.log
<ebbpp> thanks
<littlegreen> Is there a Hamachi Client written for Ubuntu 9.10 ? I mean easy install like apt-get install?
<grawity> RanyAlbeg1: It isn't anything certificate-related. MediaFire is just set up to disallow downloading with 'wget'.
<decora> RanyAlbeg1: wget http://download833.mediafire.com/csb9c993h1tg/xntobtyqyzd/he_windows_7_ultimate_x86_dvd_x15-65933_activated.part01.rar
<decora> you are using the wrong url
 * Sasuke\ is bored
<decora> right clck on 'download here' then 'copy link address', then paste it into console after wget
<jiga111222> after the install of 700mb, ubuntu 9.10 takes around 4gb of space. Why is that, what takes up so much space? thank you .
<RanyAlbeg1> decora: same thing
<Pici> !illegal | RanyAlbeg1
<ubottu> RanyAlbeg1: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<epcom> deia
<decora> RanyAlbeg1: im downloading it just fine here. paste exact command line and error message plz
<Rajasun> littlegreen: is this what u r looking for? -> http://hamachi-gui.sourceforge.net/download.html Problem here is the project seems to be dead. No updates for more than a year. The debs available are for gutsy and hardy.
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: printscreen key
<erry> My nautilus crashed and when i restarted it this came up GConf error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<erry> and now my desktop looks like crp
<erry> Is it fixable? :/
<jiga111222> after the install of 700mb, ubuntu 9.10 takes around 4gb of space. Why is that, what takes up so much space? thank you .
<jiga111222> PLEASE help me understand, and perhaps get rid of what i may not need?
<littlegreen> Rajasun do you think it will work on 9.10? I sort of ... need to guide a guy to set it up...
<indus> jiga111222: it extracts a lot of files from the cd for installation
<llutz> jiga111222: 700mb is highly compressed date which inflates to ~4GB later. use dpkg -l  to see what is installed, aptitude to remove unwanted stuff
<llutz> data*
<RanyAlbeg1> decora: i get the same file as before
<arand> erry: not sure, I would try running a filesystem check: " sudo touch /forcefsck " and reboot.
<RanyAlbeg1> decora: no error message
<plitter> is there a way for me to change encoding on a textfile from windows to something that pdflatex might agree to?
<RanyAlbeg1> decora: oh you mean check it with firefox.. just a sec
<ActionParsnip> erry: have you websearched the error?
<decora> RanyAlbeg1: what is 'windows ultimate'?
<boomernang> jiga111222, or you can download the minimal cd here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD and install only what you want
<Rajasun> littlegreen: I'm not sure. Many things hv changed since e.g. the libs, other dependecies
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Hello, is it possible to make terminator with transparent background?
<RanyAlbeg1> decora: im downloading the OS for my friend
<jiga111222> llutz, what are the main things that take up space?
<llutz> jiga111222: all the libs/apps
<erry> ActionParsnip, yes
<decora> plitter: you can use iconv to change encodings
<Pici> RanyAlbeg1: We cannot help you download pirated applications in this channel.
<erry> arand, the command didnt do antyhing
<erry> oh sh*t
<decora> RanyAlbeg1: well if its piracy it is not allowed here sorry
<ActionParsnip> RanyAlbeg1: make sure you md5 test the iso before burning ;)
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  checkits settings.. yes its possible. its using gnome-terminal
<llutz> jiga111222: if you care about used space, use minimal-install
<erry> it will want to check when i reboot wont it
<erry> nooooo
<erry> noooooo
<jiga111222> boomernang, Thanks! i wish! although I'm not sure that I know all the things I want. How do I decide?
<littlegreen> Rajasun is there an equivalent? Something that's compatible with both ubuntu and windows...
<wildman> hello there, anyone knows if there's a way to directly mount a local Netware partition under Ubuntu?
<Rajasun> littlegreen: not that I'm aware of but there's always www.google.com/linux :P
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Where is that file to configure ?
<llutz> jiga111222: if you don't kknow that, use default installation
<luNix> epinky, I have to look this over better, and try to figure out why sound are muted... since it didn't help
<wildman> by directly mount I mean mount it like one mounts NTFS partitions, not connecting to a Netware server, but to access contents of a Netware disk partition directly
<RanyAlbeg1> decora: http://codepad.org/rauDNxpx
<jiga111222> llutz, space is not that much of an issue, but I thought that there might be some stuff I as a user may not need ever. like printing since i don't have one today.
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  it has menu items to configure it.. or use the gnome-terminal  program and the gnome-terminal settings/menus  terminator uses embdeded gnome-terminals
<plitter> decora: do i have to know what encoding it was?
<ActionParsnip> wildman: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/ncpmount.8.html
<llutz> jiga111222: anyway, _you_ have to know what _you_ need/what not.
<erry> um
<erry> and
<erry> i just changed a file
<erry> but it doesnt seem to have changed
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: I don't want to use gnome-terminal
<littlegreen> Rajasun yeah... I think I'll check it out
<RRockon> G'day
<wildman> ActionParsnip: thx, but that's exactly what I don't need, I cannot start the Netware fileserver, I just have its disk
<arand> erry: yes, it will check on reboot, that's the idea. Why the "nooo"?
<epinky> luNix: did you add "/sbin/alsactl restore"  on "/etc/rc.local" before "exit 0" ?
<jiga111222> llutz, where would i get education needed for that?
<boomernang> jiga111222, there are plenty of guides on google to help you with a minimal cd install. If you don't feel comfortable mucking around, just use the default cd. It will be easier to figure out what you don't need though - as in everything else in life.
<Rajasun> littlegreen: sorry that I can't be of more help to you
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: terminator looks lighter
<jiga111222> since i am new to linux
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  You are confused.. Terminator IS using gnome-terminal
<luNix> epinky, I've been thinking about add "amixer set PMC unmute" someplace... don't know how smart that is, well
<llutz> jiga111222: i guess the only education is expreience. nobody can tell you
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: I want to make it transparent
<ActionParsnip> wildman: you will need to know the servers name to connect to it
<epinky> luNix: did you try "/sbin/alsactl restore"  before doing that?
<luNix> epinky, hmm, I followed that strickly as he hade typed it
<jiga111222> llutz, boomernang, Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  then either set gnome-terminal tobe transparent, or explore the terminator  menus. terminator terminal will use the gnome-terminal settings  Play with the settings
<epinky> luNix: on "/etc/rc.local" before "exit 0" ?
<jiga111222> what is the today's status of new Kde in kubuntu?
<decora> plitter: yes you have to know what encoding it was. what kind of file is it?
<ActionParsnip> wildman: or is the disk in a system yuo are booting ubuntu on and want access to the data?
<GamerKnight> can anyone recoment any good tools for fixing analizing GPT boot sectors
<wildman> ActionParsnip: I don't have the server, just its disk. Even if I put the server's NIC and disk on a different computer, I cannot start it, the NIC driver is not being loaded, so I cannot access the fileserver from the outside
<ebbpp1> Decora: In Xorg.log: "Cannot locate a core keyboard device"
<littlegreen> Rajasun could you tell me... how do I establish a connection when I have already installed and configured OpenVPN on Ubuntu9.10?
<GamerKnight> as a good hex editor to see the raw data
<GamerKnight> also a good hex editor to see the raw data
<wildman> ActionParsnip: I want to connect the server's disk on this Ubuntu desktop and access the Netware partition data, directly, like if it was any other partition type (for example NTFS)
<DexterLB> hi
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Can't get options, right click >edit option from terminator, i haven't install gnome-terminal,sorry it's not ubuntu right now
<arand> GamerKnight: xxd is always solid.
<plitter> decora: its a tex file, i made it and my partner edited it in windows notepad and now it gives me an error when i try to latexpdf
<decora> ebbpp1: try reconfiguring X using the uhm... $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  if you are running terminator.. then you are running gnome-terminal.. terminator is a front end to gnome-terminal. Unless they totally did somthing differently to it recently.
<plitter> decora: actually its all the tex files in the project:P
<wildman> I wonder if the ghost-like partition imaging tools do have the ability to read the files there and store 'em in a partition of different type...
<luNix> epinky, added it now, guess I missed that, yes
<decora> plitter: what error? it might just be the 'newlines' which you can strip with dos2unix  (apt-get install tofrodos)
<carlos_> hello
<luNix> epinky, brb
<epinky> luNix: can you post results of "more /etc/rc.local" ?
<decora> plitter: did your buddy use any non-ascii characters like french letters?
<luNix> epinky, sure
<epinky> luNix: use pastebin
<DexterLB> there's no one in the colinux room so I'm asking here, as there have been people who know about colinux in this room, too
<DexterLB> I have coLinux installed on the windoze xp pro in H:\coLinux instead of c:\coLinux. Apparently c:\coLinux is hardcoded in some file as the readme suggests, but I can't find which. TI'm starting coLinux with a .bat so I'm not using the conf file which is the only one I saw c:\ in...
<rootalkin> este cineva care vorbeste limba romana ?
<carlos_> hey guys i have a question, do you guys know a web developing program like Dreamweaver for ubuntu?
<Pici> DexterLB: While there may be people here who know about colinux, its offtopic for this channel.  Please use the proper channel oer perhaps ##linux instead.
<DexterLB> ok
<decora> plitter: windows notepad probably saves in utf8 in modern windows. if you give me file i can try to detect encoding
<plitter> decora: no, but we write in norwegian, and we got a tips to change to \usepackage[ansinew]{inputenc}, but then it didnt take æøå
<boscop> firefox keeps raising the window every three seconds or so. even when I minimize it!? why?
<boscop> I had to stop the process
<GamerKnight> arand: thanks i will look into it. do u have a link
<decora> plitter: what is the exact command line you are feeding to your tex program?
<ard1an> Is there any kind of free VPN on Ubuntu that can secure my trafic ?
<DJones> !ro | rootalkin
<ubottu> rootalkin: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Pici> !html | A few... carlos_
<ubottu> A few... carlos_: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<iceroot> is it possible to install a local *.deb with apt-get install instead of dpkg -i? i want to test something with depends and provides and only apt-get seems to know something like provides with virtual package
<ActionParsnip> wildman: with the system booted if you run: sudo fdisk -l   you should see the partition and disk if it is detected
<carlos_> thank you boty
<arand> GamerKnight: xxd is part of coreutils, and is a simple hex viewer, just pipe input to it to view the hex.
<Glowball> I installed KDE (with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop), but now the Kubuntu mouse is also used in GNOME. It seems like I can't reverse it, not with Appearence > Themes > Customise > Pointer, nor with gcursor...
<ActionParsnip> !find hex
<OLEZ> cika
<ubottu> Found: libconvert-binhex-perl, fetchexc, ghex, ghextris, hex (and 13 others)
<ActionParsnip> !info ghex
<luNix> epinky, http://pastebin.ca/1693908
<ubottu> ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-1 (karmic), package size 919 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<OLEZ> medan
<arand> GamerKnight: for GPT specific stuff I no-know, though.
<GamerKnight> arand: haha, i wondered why the terminal was hanging, when i typed it in
<plitter> decora:  when it crash? its this line "TGF (Terrestrial Gamma ray Flash, eller gammaglimt fra jorden på norsk) er gammastråler som har " and it dont like æøå
<Dr_Willis> Glowball:  i was thinking mouse pointer changes need a lotout/back in to have tehm get used
<decora> plitter: what command line are you using to feed to tex?
<plitter> pdflatex
<epinky> luNix: it seems ok to me :) , retry
<decora> plitter: pdflatex myfile.tex ?
<GamerKnight> arand: INPUT!!!!!!!!!!!, said xxd to jhonny 5
<luNix> epinky, good, I'll be back
<plitter> decora: yes
<wildman> ActionParsnip: 5' plz I'll reboot the machine having the disk with Ubuntu's live CD
<Glowball> Dr_Willis: Ah, damn. That's quite stupid actually.. But meh, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> Glowball:  its a litation of the window manager i think. In KDE they can change on the fly. In gnome not.. (i maybe wrong)
<MaXubuntu> im new using ubuntu and i like it bigg time compared to the 250 bucks  windows 7 ultimate
<decora> plitter: i cant seem to get dcc workign with pidgin but maybe this will help http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/latexuf8.htm?ref=news.rdf
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Mouse pointer theme? It isn't a WM thing, and it _is_ changeable on the fly.
<arand> GamerKnight: like so: " cat /dev/random | xxd " (ctrl+c exits)
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  i recall kde and gnome being differnt. then again ive not used kde4 much. so i may be confused. ive even had it where different windows use different mouse pointers - I think the new windows started after the change used the newer ones.
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  of course once ya mixx kde and gnome intothe match.. well....
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Is it possible to have icons on fluxbox  like http://www.inf.sgsp.edu.pl/pub/PROGRAMY/PLD/pulpit.png ?
<ActionParsnip> grawity: thats wht i thought
<erry> nvm
<erry> reboot fixed it
<indus> !wm
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  you need to use some tool to add icons to the desktop.
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Which tool?
<decora> plitter:  basically i would google around for utf8 and pdflatex ... many people ahve the same problem
<grawity> Dr_Willis: I used to use a mix of GNOME and Xfce... in fact, GNOME's cursor theme changer worked even without any WM running at all.
<GamerKnight> MaXubuntu: good for you, i think you will be very happy. the day i ch anged to linux is the month all my computer problem seem to just go away and i started to like computers again. i do say month. it was  a hard month but worth. things just make sense in linux even the errors. and there are more than enough helpfull people in here. i would not always recoment using the latest version of ubuntu though. the last release is usa
 * Linux-IRC Dr_Willis is busy!
<plitter> decora: when i used \usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc} it worked:)
<plitter> thanks a lot:D
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  theres proberly a dozen ways.. depending on yoru needs. I used to use rox-filer and its pinboard feature for it.. pcmanfm has a similer feature. then theres other tools - check the repos
<decora> plitter: n o problem. that will be $100
<GamerKnight> arand: /dev/random dont tempt me i might just spend all day doing that. and see what comes out haha
<plitter> decora: i'll write u a check;)
 * Linux-IRC downloading netbeans
<decora> they still have checks in norway?
<decora> thought it was all electronic...
<ActionParsnip> isnt it spelled cheques ?
<ActionParsnip> yeah it is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheque
<plitter> decora: joking:p it is all electronic:)
<GamerKnight> does anyone know why there are two words for 8bits "byte" and "octet"
<decora> ActionParsnip: no its spelled 'check' here in america, the only place left that uses them
<decora>  GamerKnight: because there are some systems that use 7-bit bytes but 'octet' comes from latin base of oct
<ActionParsnip> decora: in america, yes
<decora> which means 8 everywhere
<ActionParsnip> decora: not everyone is from america though
<ActionParsnip> GamerKnight: 4 bits is also a "word" or a "nibble"
<GamerKnight> decora: nice one
<_CommandeR_> Anyone has any issues with gnome-do ?
<GamerKnight> ActionParsnip: I forgot about nibble
<ActionParsnip> decora: unless its calendar month but we can blame julius and augustus for that
<GamerKnight> decora: 10points if u can name a system
<ActionParsnip> decora: october used to be the 8th month but ceaser wanted a month named after him (July) and augustis wanted one too (august) which threw the rythmn out, december used to be the 10th month
<llutz> ActionParsnip: don't blame them, they give us at least some day of so-called summer
<decora> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte
<ActionParsnip> llutz: true, plus my birthdays in august ;)
<decora> how many points do i get for using wikipedia?
<cj> anybody know what might be causing this?
<cj> http://pastebin.com/m5f416f06
<GamerKnight> ActionParsnip: it all makes sense now. october, the end is nigh!!!!!
<cj> lsb_release failing
<ActionParsnip> GamerKnight: stupid old romans with their egos
<luNix> epinky, must be some conflict, I tryed login with Gnome/Openbox, instead of Openbox session, and was kicked back to login-screen, and then I tryed Openbox and sound was there...
<jozefk> Jordan_U, you are here?
<epinky> luNix: hmmm, Gnome worked before?
<GamerKnight> ActionParsnip: Come on. if i was ceaser. i would have named the time after me, dam its gamer oclock best be going home
<ActionParsnip> *box FTW :)
 * jozefk installed ubuntu last night for the first time after so many linux years behind and yes ubuntu is great! :)
<Dr_Willis> luNix:  i found the openbox/gnome entry to be faulty. Not sure why openbox thinks its so special it needs to add an openbox/gnome entry
<decora> cj:  thats pretty crazy... i would try reinstalling the package that lsb_release comes from
<jozefk> hello Dr_Willis
<jozefk> i see jordan isn't here
<mattgyver> Everytime i click the conky window on my desktop in 9.10 it shuts down does anyone know how to fix this?
<cj> decora: roger
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: once you get used to the OS you could branch out to other distributions to compare, maybe you'll like them more, or less
<cj> decora: that didn't do it
<jozefk> yeah i need to get used to ubuntu and gnome
<luNix> epinky, gnome session works and have sound, open box session works but mute sound, gnome/openbox session gave me sound, but kicked me back to login
<jozefk> but so far it's great
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: absolutely
<cj> mattgyver: conky?  what shuts down?
<mattgyver> cj conky closes
<mattgyver> cj, never had that problem in 9.04 or any previous version.  Not quite sure why the heck its deciding do to it now
<decora> cj: that is absolutely bizarre
<decora> cj: http://tech.element77.com/2008/08/ubuntu-lsbrelease-nameerror-global-name.html
<epinky> luNix: ok, then try this last thing "sudo chown root:root /var/lib/alsa/asound.state", maybe root permissions are mandatory for openbox
<decora> cj: but in reality lsb_release shoudl have better error handling
<jozefk> i'm just sad a bit i didn't start with ubuntu from the beginning
<DASPRiD> what is the "mail" user usually used for on ubuntu server?
<luNix> epinky, yeah, the last thing :) else I will start allover... maybe, or umute everytime :)
<DjAngo23> In a text file i have de names of the programs i want to install. How can i without copy/pasting every programe name, do apt-get install ?
 * luNix log off again
<llutz> DjAngo23: sudo apt-get install $(<testfile.foo)
<Dr_Willis> DjAngo23:  dependin on the file layout you could copy it to a script and put 'sudo apt-get install' at the front of each one. or check the !clone factoid examples
<Dr_Willis> !clone | DjAngo23
<ubottu> DjAngo23: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages
<DjAngo23> That's clear...
<DjAngo23> I'm al done, thanks
<tigerrawrr> hi all i have a bit of an issue with my install of ubuntu 9.10 the latest version i made 2 mistakes that i want to make right if possible
<decora> ogra! hows the planetarium?
<tigerrawrr> 1. is that i installed ubuntu and now i have no access to my windows OS
<tigerrawrr> and 2. from ubuntu i have no access to my files on my windows os i want to be able to do that as well
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | tigerrawrr for 2. see
<ubottu> tigerrawrr for 2. see: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<decora> tigerrawrr: unmmm... do us a favor and run sudo fdisk -l
<tigerrawrr> what will that do
<decora> it tells you what partitions are on your disk
<GamerKnight> anyone have any idea what this is "33 c0 8e d0 bc 00 7c fb", i found it on the first byte of my hard disk
<tigerrawrr> i have 3 partitions
<GamerKnight> its not GPT OR MBR werid. i wasnt expecting this at all
<decora> tigerrawrr: do any of them say NTFS
<tigerrawrr> one second
<decora> tigerrawrr: or Windows or Win or ...
<preecher> i know this is a elementary question but i dont know it so im asking-what is the difference in "sudo" and gksudo"
<ikonia> GamerKnight: looks like it could be an identifier
<wildman> ActionParsnip: I may have found a possible workaround, if this possible workaround doesn't work, I'll come back to you for help, thx!
<ranjan> can any body over here can tell help me i am having an problem in sending mail by using evolution i have tried to instead an image file with the mail instead of that it caries an black spot leaving behind the name of the file ... any help will be of great help ..thank s in advance
<GamerKnight> ikonia: why do u say that?
<ActionParsnip> wildman: np man
<llutz> preecher: gdsudo is used for gui-apps, which needs some special handlich (xauthority)
<GamerKnight> ikonia: also explains why my system is not booting hahahah
<llutz> handling*
<preecher> llutz,  thx-)
<ranjan> can any body over here can tell help me i am having an problem in sending mail by using evolution i have tried to instead an image file with the mail instead of that it caries an black spot leaving behind the name of the file ... any help will be of great help ..thank s in advance
<ikonia> GamerKnight: jus looks like an identifying string
<ActionParsnip> preecher: sudo doesnt set up the environment for X based apps and can cause ownership corruption
<GamerKnight> dotblank: normaly though. you would see "45 46 49 20 50 41 52 54" for a gpt drive though right. it would never be somthing else?
<ranjan> can any body over here can tell help me i am having an problem in sending mail by using evolution i have tried to instead an image file with the mail instead of that it caries an black spot leaving behind the name of the file ... any help will be of great help ..thank s in advance
<preecher> ActionParsnip, thx
<tigerrawrr> i have no idea decora here is the paste bin of it http://pastebin.com/m2de1ca0c
<arand> preecher: llutz: should be "gksudo" by the way
<preecher> and what is "nautilus"
<llutz> arand: just seen that typo, sry
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<decora> tigerrawrr: fdisk -l not -i
<preecher> arand, thx
<tigerrawrr> L
 * llutz asks santa to bring  a new keyboard
<tigerrawrr> there is one nfts
<mahngiel> mornin y'all. i uninstalled metacity after installing Icewm win mgr. after reboot, i had NO win mgr, just the terminal
<mahngiel> all the data pkgs were there in synaptic, but it obviously wasn't working... need a few tips
<preecher> other day i couldnt add a file to a file becase it say i no have privledge and someone toled me type in gksudo nautilus and it worked so im wanta kno what is nautilus
<decora> try reinstalling icewm
<llutz> preecher: gnome filemanager
<mahngiel> decora: problem is, no wifi
<decora> preeher; nautilus is the 'file browser'
<preecher> llutz,  oh ok
<luNix> epinky, well... after chown and I log out, sound are unmuted then I log back in, but if I restart computer it's gone, so, thanks anyway
<decora> mahngiel: download the .debs for icewm, transfer over on usb stick,, install with dpkg -i
<jozefk> gksudo? why not chnage the file permissions?
<jozefk> change
<mahngiel> decora: *muah* thank you
<decora> mahngiel: apt-get install --download-only icewm ; ls /var/cache/apt/archives (or somerhing)
<om26er_> jozefk: not appropriate
<br3n> i did upgrades the last 2 times and ended up with games missing and now submenus that i thought had lost  them
<llutz> jozefk: not a good idea if system-files
<preecher> ive had ubuntu for a year now but i always jus ignored what i dint understand until i find this irc channel so now i ask and make notes--thanks all
<om26er_> preecher: spread ubuntu
<TopKatz_> hello
<decora> jozefk: yeah first thing i do on any new system is chmod -R ugo*rwx  /    ... i dont believe in all this 'secrecy' stuff
<jozefk> sure. but he didn't say what kind of files he is editing. anyway if he is root he can do something wrong if playing with system files
<om26er_> !test
<eeriku> hi
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<eeriku> alive
<eeriku> ?
<br3n> but one particilar game is kpoker and it has been so long i am not sure what i d/l and tried to install but it does show a directory  for me  i amso cannot use synaptic to dl it
<jozefk> i did something similar with my external HDD :)
<elfranne> it is possible to rsync --files-from=files.list but not files, whole folders ?
<epinky> luNix: then with "chown $USER" is working better?
<decora> br3n: is it in 'kdegames'?
<TopKatz_> Im having a hard time with a java path.  I I run echo $JDK_HOME from terminal I get /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun1.6.0.16,  However if I try and run my app (IDEA) it says that its trying to use jdk 1.7.  If I run it from the terminal like so ~/idea-9952/bin/idea.sh it works, but running ti froma  script I can see the JDK home changes to 1.7.  I have checked my profiels and bash but Im not seeing were I had set that.  Is there a trick to fin
<TopKatz_> d were Im setting the path to the bad jdk?
<decora> how do i get pidgen to STFU with the beeping?
<ikonia> decora: you need to control your language
<om26er_> !language | decora
<ubottu> decora: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Feldegast> decora it is in kdegames (kde3 version)
<br3n> decora yes but when i installed kdegames it didnt give me kpoker
<om26er_> decora: go to preferences
<mahngiel> what's the terminal command for 'software sorces'?
<decora> ikonia: yes mother
<om26er_> mahngiel: software-properties-gtk
<mahngiel> ty
<ActionParsnip> !info kpoker
<ubottu> Package kpoker does not exist in karmic
<Feldegast> kpoker exists if you add the ppa for kde3
<Feldegast> but itself has dependancy issues
<TopKatz_> is there a trick to see were my jdk home is set?
<Jigal> hello i am quite new to ubuntu.  How can i give myself as user rights to create files in /var/www ?
<ikonia> TopKatz_: echo $JAVA_HOME
<phisher1> TopKatz_: echo $JAVA_HOME
<ActionParsnip> br3n: https://launchpad.net/~kde3-maintainers/+archive/ppa
<TopKatz_> add your self to the www-data groupe
<TopKatz_> ikonia - I see what its set to, but need to see were it is set
<ppp> I have an icon, who starts up with it's commando 'xchat', now I would like it if the commando where 'LANG=en xchat', but changing this within the properties gives an error, how do I do this?
<TopKatz_> an app keeps trying to use one that is not comming back from my echo
<ikonia> TopKatz_: normally in your .profile, .bash_profile or .bashrc depending on how your system is setup
<br3n> ty ActionParsnip
<TopKatz_> ikonia in my user home
<ActionParsnip> ppp: could make an alias and run that
<ikonia> TopKatz_: normally yes
<ard1an> I need a Free VPN for Ubuntu  ?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Hello, i'm on enlightenment , is there any shorcut key to go to the desktop ? clicking the minimize key .............
<TopKatz_> Im not seeing were my jdk_home is gettgin set to 1.7
<TopKatz_> everything is saying 1.6
<luNix> epinky, it said missing operand, som somethings is missing, I tried with "sudo chown $USER" to, the same
<Guest18657> hello all. I am using Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS. It seems it does not have php_mbstring extension!! Can someone clarify this please???
<Feldegast> ard1an have you tried openvpn?
<ppp> ActionParsnip: where do I place that alias?
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  check the docs for enlightenment
<ActionParsnip> ppp: ~/.bashrc
<elfranne> it is possible to rsync --files-from=files.list but not files, whole folders ?
<ard1an> No Feldegast  but it seems to be hard ?
<ActionParsnip> ppp: or you an make a script in /usr/bin to run the commands and call that from the launcher
<Feldegast> ard1an once set up it works wekk, getting the settings right can be tricky
<decora> elfranne: yrs its possible
<Feldegast> *well
<Guest18657> I am using ubuntu server 6.06 LTS. It seems it does not have php_mbstring extension for PHP. Can someone clarify this please???
<ppp> ActionParsnip: I prefer an alias, I'll try that out and let you know if it worked :-)
<Jigal> hello i am quite new to ubuntu. How can i give myself as user rights to create files in /var/www ?
<epinky> luNix: sudo chown $USER /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<Zhane> how to create a installer for e customized ubuntu that im using?
<ard1an> Feldegast, yes the setup is hard didnt see any tutorial
<ActionParsnip> Jigal: add yourself to the www group I believe
<decora> jigal: add yourself to the www group probably
<psilo> !wiki porch monkey
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> !remaster | Zhane
<ubottu> Zhane: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Jigal> how can i do dat command line decora/ actionpernship?
<ActionParsnip> Jigal: if you run: ls -a /var/www you should see the group owner (2nd name, 1st name is the user owner)
<Guest18657> I am using ubuntu server 6.06 LTS. It seems it does not have php_mbstring extension for PHP. Can someone clarify this please???
<ActionParsnip> Jigal: is the group owner www?
 * luNix leaves again
<Guest18657> I am using ubuntu server 6.06 LTS. It seems it does not have php_mbstring extension for PHP. Can someone clarify this please???
<Jigal> the owner is root
<Feldegast> ard1an i have the same issue
<ActionParsnip> Jigal: for both?
<elfranne> decora : how ?
<Jigal> ls -la /var and when i look at www i see root root
<erUSUL> Guest18657: clarify ? not many people is running 6.06 as of today (three years old) so is hard to verify anything concerning dapper
<erUSUL> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<ActionParsnip> Jigal: you could make a new group and put yourself and root in the group, then give group access to the folder
<Jigal> actionParsnip can you tell me how to do this?
<Guest18657> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> Jigal: sudo groupadd www-full-access; sudo useradd -G www-full-access root; sudo useradd -G www-full-access $USER; sudo chown -R :www-full-access /var/www
<ActionParsnip> Jigal: should do it
<ActionParsnip> Jigal: your username should now have access, you may need to chmod a little but test to see what you get now
<om26er> where can i download 64-bit flash plugin?
<llutz> Jigal: ActionParsnip needs re-login
<om26er> only .so file
<ikonia> om26er: is there a problem using the 32bit package ?
<elfranne> decora : how ?
<om26er> ikonia, 32bit package will work on 64-bit?
<ActionParsnip> om26er: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Guest95399> cpu temperature in bios is 80 degree and i used $sensors its giving "temp1:  +40.0°C  (crit = +75.0°C)"  which 1 is correct?
<ikonia> om26er: if you install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" a little magic will happen to allow it to work fine
<TopKatz_> if I run my java app from a terminal it works,  if I run it froma  script it tries to use the wrong jdk
<om26er> ikonia, flash is not registering clicks.!
<ActionParsnip> om26er: 32bit one runs via nspluginwrapper and will update with the packages, if you use the 64bit one you will need to manually upgrade but it doesnt need the wrapper
<preecher> hey is they a place i can see all the linux commands for terminal?"
<ikonia> om26er: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<ikonia> preecher: no, they are spread out across different directories and shells
<om26er> ikonia, installed
<emachnic_> preecher just google it
<xover> anyone here used openoffice?
<Shadowww> Hey guys, what would be best torrent client for ubuntu?
<preecher> ok thax all
<sipior> preecher: try hitting "tab"
<xover> my bullet points are changing sizes when i open .doc files
<Pici> preecher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal should get you started.
<llutz> !best | Shadowww
<ubottu> Shadowww: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<om26er> ikonia, now?
<emachnic_> Shadoww, transmission works pretty well
<emachnic_> Assuming you don't need a lot of functionality
<Shadowww> emachnic_, not for me, can't reach stable 12.5MB/s upload with it
<ppp> ActionParsnip: had to create a small script in /usr/bin, xchat-en, and call that. Seems alias does not work within gnome, ach well
<Shadowww> but rTorrent's interface is too hard for me :/
<ikonia> om26er: what site is failing
<Jigal> actionparsnip when i go to the the www folder i cant add a file but in a subfolder of www i can add a file
<om26er> ikonia, any flash based. i can play but cannot use the flash controls
<IdleOne> !torrent | Shadowww
<ubottu> Shadowww: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<llutz> Jigal: ls -ld /var/www
<ikonia> om26er: can you give me an example url please
<om26er> ikonia, youtube.com
<d_b> hi
<ikonia> om26er: what browser ?
<mattgyver> Jigal, that sounds like you dont have proper permissions in that directory.
<Shadowww> IdleOne, that's all? pretty sad :( isn't there some easy to use GUI for rTorrent? cause it's only client that gives me stable 12.5MB/s upload.
<ActionParsnip> Jigal: ok then run: sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www
<Dr_Willis> I Thought rtorrent had a web interfacce..
<om26er> ikonia, firefox 3.5.5 or chromium 4.0.260
<Jigal> how can i do that becaus its owner is www-full-access and i am member of that group
<erUSUL> om26er: happens to me as well. dunno how to fix it though. ubuntu kk 64 bits flash 10 firefox or chromium nvidia drivers
<ikonia> om26er: you may have no bettwe luck with the 64bit plugin
<Shadowww> Dr_Willis, cant seem to find any mentions of web interface in man rtorrent
<Shadowww> :3
<d_b> anyone? I Would like to have a mail service on my server. Any server you recommendmeto look at?
<om26er> erUSUL, appens to me as well. dunno how to fix it tho
<ikonia> om26er: flash is closed source and on some machines it just doens't work well, a good fix is to often close all the browsers and try again as one problem seems related to memory allocations
<ikonia> d_b: on a home broadband/cable line ?
<om26er> erUSUL, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<erUSUL> om26er: tyvm
<om26er> i faced it on 32-bit but now its fixed
<d_b> ikonia: a normal mail service
<Jigal> actionparsnip still cant do it
<ikonia> d_b: on a home broadband/cable line ?
<d_b> :)
<d_b> on the wan
<mattgyver> Jigal, try a chmod 775 on the directory name.
<llutz> Jigal: ls -ld /var/www
<d_b> ikonia: not at home
<ikonia> d_b: what wan ?
<om26er> but exist on 64-bit. i installed 64-bit today on another machine
<d_b> ikonia: Wide Area Network
<TopKatz_> found it
<brianherman> ikonia: how did you make that backwards b?
<TopKatz_> it was in enviorment
<TopKatz_> : /
<luNix> epinky, I put "/sbin/alsactl restore" in the autostart.rc for Openbox instead, and got sound, call it a shortcut :)
<Shwack|Away> Why do I have to refresh my windows someties - I just created a .wav file and saved it to desktop, and had to open up desktop form Places and press "Refresh" before anything showed up
<ikonia> d_b: first thing to do is contact your network administrator to find out what what the policy is for mail servers as they can cause quite a lot of problems for Networks if they are not setup right
<Jigal> llutz and then?
<ikonia> brianherman: it's a d
<llutz> Jigal: paste output
<brianherman> OH SHIT
<brianherman> sorry
<ikonia> d_b: I know what a WAN IS, but what WAN are you on, a school lan
<epinky> !yay | luNix
<ubottu> luNix: Glad you made it! :-)
<ikonia> brianherman: control your language please
<d_b> ikonia: ok got it.  i got a dedicated server which i want to install a simple mail service :P
<ikonia> d_b: contact your network administrators
<Jigal> root and www-full-access drwxrwxr-x
<Shwack|Away> Why do I have to refresh my windows someties - I just created a .wav file and saved it to desktop, and had to open up desktop form Places and press "Refresh" before anything showed up
<ikonia> d_b: find out the policies, as that will dictate what you can/can't do
<epinky> om26er: do you mean this wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz?
<Shwack|Away> lol konversation sucks
<luNix> epinky, yep, thanks for all help
<d_b> ikonia: i got a machineatmy disposal..
<om26er> epinky, yes. but ActionParsnip also gave me a link
<Shwack|Away> ActionParsnip is the man
<mattgyver> Jigal, check to verify your part of the www-full-access group by typing; id <username>
<jimbobimbo> oh damn I think my ubuntu got a virus
<jimbobimbo> what do I do?
<ikonia> d_b: yes, but as I said talk to your network administrators to find out the restrications as that will dictate what you can and can't use
<luNix> *coffee break*
<epinky> luNix: you're welcome, however all the credit is yours XD , nice trick!
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: why do you think it has a virus ?
<Guest95399>  cpu temperature in bios is 80 degree and i used $sensors its giving "temp1:  +40.0°C  (crit = +75.0°C)"  which 1 is correct?
<jimbobimbo> I got files disappearing
<jimbobimbo> and the screen is flickering
<llutz> Guest95399: if in doubt, bios
<Guest95399> how to increase the cpu fan speed?
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: define file dissapearing
<d_b> ikonia: ok thank you. i will ask the server vendor
<jimbobimbo> I mean I had a file on my desktop
<jimbobimbo> I rebooted
<Shwack|Away> It's comin right for us!
<jimbobimbo> and it vanished now
<ikonia> d_b: good idea
<om26er> what directory is for the flash /usr/lib/what?
<Jigal> i don\t see the www-full-access group to be in my is username
<Jigal> how can i add it ?\
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: that doesn't mean a virus
<llutz> Jigal: thats why i said, need re-login
<ikonia> Jigal: usermod
<Jigal> i did relogin
<jimbobimbo> ikonia what can it be then?
<jozefk> virus? people experiencing viruses on linux?
<llutz> Jigal: then you haven't done the usermod-part
<mattgyver> Jigal, i believe its; sudo usermod -a www-full-access <username> (write down the output of your previous ID just incase that wipes everything out you can add it)
<jozefk> rootkits maybe
<Jigal> you mean the gid
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: you may have deleted it, disk corruption, anything really
<Jigal> ??
<jimbobimbo> I just rebooted the computer
<mattgyver> Jigal, yeah you might need to use the GID because it contains - im not sure
<llutz> Jigal: sudo adduser <you> www-full-access
<jimbobimbo> it was there yesterday
<jimbobimbo> so
<jimbobimbo> what can that be?
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: you deleted it by accident, disk corruption etc, a whole list of reasons
<mattgyver> llutz, never done it that way, will that append as well?
<jozefk> maybe you rename it :)
<llutz> mattgyver: sure
<mattgyver> llutz, awesome thats much easier to remember lol
<jozefk> or it's hidden
<llutz> Jigal: re-login after it
<hedkandi> hi
<jimbobimbo> so why can't it be a virus?
<jimbobimbo> I'm pretty sure it is one
<hedkandi> how do you disable the stupid drum-roll at the login screen?
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: it's very unlikly
<Paul4> hello, everytime I install the ati drivers (with Envy or with the driverfinder of ubuntu) my graphic card start to be crap.  Movies start to shock and so on. anyone knows how to fix this? I've got an ati HD 2600XT, atholon x2 4000 with 1gb ddr2 800
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: why are you "sure" it's one]
<Paul4> thnxx!
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: what makes you sure ?
<epaphus> Hello, what is the best way to install skype in ubuntu?
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: no - 1 file has dissapeared
<mattgyver> jimbobimbo, how many drives are you using?  are any of the dissapearing files located on a different drive?
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: and I've given 2 other possible reasons for that
<Jigal> it works
<Jigal> thank you
<Dr_Willis> Jerusalem420:  samba, or nfs. depending on your needs.. or sshfs is another way
<jimbobimbo> I didnt delete it, I already said that
<huckelberry> hey, can anyone please recommend an nvidia video card that is super supported? in the $100~$200 range
<Shwack|Away> i know somebody in this room has a simple fix for windows needing to be refreshed
<jimbobimbo> and disk corruption, how do I check that?
<Jigal>  // offtopic question how can i get my password to logon to irc
<Alan502> I have searched on the internet, about how to run *.i386 files. Apparently i have to right click the file an then mark it as executable. I have already done this but my application still doesnt work. Every time  i click it it prompts me to choose an application to open with. Please help!
<Alan502> Hi by the way :)
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: you don't "know" you deleted it, it could also be diskcorruption, or a file system error,
 * jozefk bye for now. time to go home :)
<Paul4> Hello, everytime I install the ati drivers (with Envy or with the driverfinder of ubuntu) my graphic card start to be crap.  Movies start to shock and so on. anyone knows how to fix this? I've got an ati HD 2600XT, atholon x2 4000 with 1gb ddr2 800. Thanx!
<Jerusalem420> dr_willis can u point me to a FAQ?
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  try running them from the shell?  ive never seen a .i386 extension used on a executable. oris it a shell script?
<ActionParsnip> Jigal: join #freenode   they can send you an email to reset your password
<Dr_Willis> !nfs > Jerusalem420
<ubottu> Jerusalem420, please see my private message
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: stating a virus and saying your sure it is with no evidence makes it very hard to progress, more so as virus are very rare in linux
<Dr_Willis> !samba  > Jerusalem420
<Alan502> Jigal, if you are using xchat, you can configure it to automatically log your NickServ password
<Dr_Willis> !sshfs  > Jerusalem420
<Jigal> i know but i also sometimes want to login from a different pc
<jimbobimbo> so such a file system error is more likely?
<wagner> what the matter
<jimbobimbo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/+bug/453579
<jimbobimbo> I think I got that
<Alan502> Dr_Willis, it is suppossed to be a Urban Terror executable. The Urban Terror documentation says to run it as an executable. I have also tried to open the file with konsole and akonadi but i still get nothing :(
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: why do you think that ?
<jimbobimbo> cause my files disappear, I just noticed another file vanished
<om26er> erUSUL, if using chromium: copying libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins working!
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: stop now - you're changing your story
<jimbobimbo> what story
<jimbobimbo> I just check my home folder
<erUSUL> om26er: ok; ty :)
<rhorse> Alan502: have you tried sh file.1386?
<jimbobimbo> there was a opendocument writer text file yesterday
<jimbobimbo> I wanted to work with it
<jimbobimbo> and it's gone
<ikonia> jimbobimbo: 1.) that bug doesn't say files dissapear 2.) you where certain it was a virus 3.) you where in here as another nick earlier
<arand> Alan502: Dr_Willis it's normally a binary, so " chmod +x filename.i386 " then  " ./filename.i386 " n terminal should do
<luNix> haha
<luNix> ikonia, good work
<arand> Alan502: that'd be " ./ioUrbanTerror.i386 " in this case.
<MenZa> how do I run a cronjob as root? sudo crontab -e will suffice?
<Rajasun> hmmm someone on a FUD mission?
<om26er> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<klown> I have a multiple card reader internal device that I had working in windows.  I cannot find the CD for it, but newegg (where i bought it) says its linux compatible.  I cannot find any linux drivers or any information in a search.  how can i get this device working in 9.10?
<MenZa> klown: Chances are, you plug it in, it works.
<MenZa> No installation or configuration required.
<throughnothing> Is there a way to list all the devices connected to my sata controller with vendor info and model number and all of that?
<iceroot> how to see my usb-devices connected to the system?
<llutz> iceroot: lsusb
<iceroot> llutz: thx
<littlegreen> klown how do you know it doesn't work? Have you tried pluging in a card?
<Alan502> rhorse, i have tried to sh the file but apparently it is not a sh script
<pestilence> is there a way to make network manager always have an interface up
<pestilence> unchecking the "connect automatically" doesn't seem to make it ignore the cable being unplugged
<Alan502> arand, i chmod the filename.i386 but not ./  i think that would, work gonna try it...
<Guest95399> how to cleanup /var/log files? its 25 gb on a fresh installation and its because of high cpu temperature
<arand> Alan502: you need to use ./ for execution it, but not for chmodding
<mcscruff> Alan502, bash ./filename
<Alan502> arand, mcscruff , actually there are not such ./ directories, maybe corrupted file?
<arand> mcscruff: no, doesn't work in this case.
<ActionParsnip> Guest95399: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287335
<hedkandi> how do you disable the stupid drum-roll at the login screen in karmic? I don't think you can any longer
<glassresistor> um gconfig-editor
<G__> Hello
<G__> Hello
<glassresistor> hedkandi: use gconf-editor
<arand> Alan502: ./ is just short for "current directory".
<mcscruff> hi
<hedkandi> exciting!
<ActionParsnip> hedkandi: can uninstall ubuntu-sounds package and ALL the stupid sounds will vanish
<mcscruff> arand, corrupt then?
<hedkandi> interesting
<MenZa> arand: rather, . is short for current directory, where as / indicates a file in said directory :)
<ChogyDan> anyone know anything about BFS?  If I find a bug testing with BFS, is it a bug with linux, an improvement with BFS, or a bug with the application?
<hedkandi> There should be an option in the gui for Administration - login
<G__> How do ya download off uttube
<mcscruff> G__, you could try the firefox extension downloadhelper
<hedkandi> glassresistor, do you know what the key is?
<Alan502> arand, i have already done that, but the file still keeps me prompting to choose a program to open with: alan@alan-desktop:~/Documents/My Documents/Downloads/Linux/UrbanTerror$ sudo chmod +x ./ioUrbanTerror.i386
<Alan502> [sudo] password for alan:
<Alan502> alan@alan-desktop:~/Documents/My Documents/Downloads/Linux/UrbanTerror$
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl | g__
<glassresistor> so i managed to do two dumb things broke my compiz installing ecomorph for e17 and messed up my sound, the sound problem only occurs in my user account works fine in a new account, compiz doesn't work any accounts
<ubottu> g__: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<hedkandi> glassresistor, it won't be in gconf because all options there are local to a user
<arand> Alan502: do not use sudo here.
<ActionParsnip> mcscruff: not everyone uses firefox dude
<hedkandi> it's going to be a system-wide option they've cleverly managed to hide
<glassresistor> i think the compiz error is in gconf but i deleted the /apps/compiz folder but its still in the editor when i go to look
<hedkandi> I wonder if I can find it on an old install.
<om26er__> how to set nautilus centralized to the screen when opened
<mcscruff> ActionParsnip, as it is the default browser in ubuntu, i suggested that
<ActionParsnip> mcscruff: given but youtube-dl is browser independant ;)
<isolat3dsh33p> i got this error: "W: GPG error: http://parker1.co.uk feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6D17A3829B1DB022". What does it means?
<mcscruff> ActionParsnip, Im using Chromium at the moment, very impressed
<jcrawford> guys my flash stopped working, what can i do to get it back?
<jcrawford> seems that after running an update this morning it quit working properly sometimes showing other times not
<ChogyDan> jcrawford: how did that happen?
<ActionParsnip> om26er: you can set it with a certain geometry with -g but i am unsure of the amount of control or syntax you would use
<glassresistor> hedkandi: i broke the sound trying to get my mic input to work but I undid all the changes i made to also-conf and the problem still exists alsamixer looks good as well
<Alan502> arand, nope, i still get a dialog asking me for a application to open with; do i need something to open those type of executables (uploading screenshot of the dialog im getting)
<ActionParsnip> mcscruff: me too, its badass, I like feeling the love every 10pm when i get the nightly :D
<glassresistor> hedkandi: alsa-config*
<hedkandi> glassresistor, I don't see the connection?
<arand> Alan502: run this command from terminal: ~/Documents/My\ Documents/Downloads/Linux/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.i386
<brianherman> how do i push a bunch of directories through git
<glassresistor> jcrawford: uninstall flash with apt then dl it from adobe, its currently broken in karmic
<mcscruff> ActionParsnip, im not updating that often, as it is stable at the moment i will leave it a week or 2
<jcrawford> ok thanks glassresistor
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, FF gives the option of finding the flash swf files for copying from the /tmp file while running a video after it has buffered to the end while still playing . I've copied a few using that method
<Alan502> arand, bash: /home/alan/Documents/My Documents/Downloads/Linux/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.i386: Permission denied
<Alan502> arand, http://imgur.com/KAuvP.png
<c3l> how do I use the 'locate' command to find files that are in mounted disks (sshfs)?
<Ghoster> Can someone help me out I'm now trying to get all 3 19" syncmaster screens to work.. I have 2 nvidia cards but still can't get the third one to activate...
<Alan502> arand, alan@alan-desktop:~/Documents/My Documents/Downloads/Linux/UrbanTerror$ chmod +x ./ioUrbanTerror.i386
<Alan502> alan@alan-desktop:~/Documents/My Documents/Downloads/Linux/UrbanTerror$ ~/Documents/My\ Documents/Downloads/Linux/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.i386
<Alan502> bash: /home/alan/Documents/My Documents/Downloads/Linux/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.i386: Permission denied
<Alan502> alan@alan-desktop:~/Documents/My Documents/Downloads/Linux/UrbanTerror$
<FloodBot4> Alan502: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alan502> sorry FloodBot4 hehe
<jcrawford> glassresistor, should i download the deb?
<jcrawford> or rpm?
<arand> Alan502: hmm, ok, it seems like you've set that whole folder to only-root permissions.
<glassresistor> jcrawford: the deb
<Alan502> arand, it seem that althought i have already applied chmod to the file i have not full access to it
<wubuntu> Is there a site to get more panel stuff for Ubuntu ?
<ChogyDan> glassresistor: how is flash broken in karmic?  Is it just not working?
<om26er__> where does firefox looks for libflashplayer.so?
<Alan502> arand, well i think that is already a clue, thanks a lot for your help. I will google about how to change its permisions. Thanks for your help!
<glassresistor> hedkandi: there isn't a connection between the sound and compositor but i need to fix both
<ActionParsnip> om26er__: you can put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<jcrawford> glassresistor, gah they only have i386 versions on adobe
<jcrawford> i am on 64bit
<arand> Alan502: could you pastebin the output of " ls -l " from that U-T directory?
<mcscruff> :(
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  you  may want to put it somewhere with no spaces in the paths also
<ActionParsnip> om26er__: or /usr/lib/firefox/plugins   (i think)
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  or 'cd' to where the binary is at.
<glassresistor> jcrawford: they have an alpha 64-bit if you look but 32- bit is fine
<glassresistor> jcrawford: im 64 and use 32
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Is there anything like rox-desktop?
<jcrawford> glassresistor, it tells me wrong architecture when i try to install the i386 version
<wessst> hi
<boomernang> c3l, man updatedb
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<glassresistor> jcrawford: do you have ia32 installed?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: From kdm , can't option to login into rox-desktop
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  install a window managter.. instsall rox-filer.. run rox-filer with the proper options.. done..
<TopKatz> anyone use ubuntu as a server?
<ActionParsnip> om26er__: the plugins folder in your home dir doesnt exist but is part of the folders wich firefox scans for plugins
<Alan502> arand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/331765/v
<om26er__> ActionParsnip, thanx. and is there a directory where other browsers and firefox looks for flashplugin
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  make a script that runs whatever wm you want, and rox-filer with the proper optons
<jcrawford> glassresistor, not sure
<glassresistor> jcrawford: you can also just dl the so file and stick it in your plugins folder
<c3l> boomernang, it doesn't  seem to inclued files and folders that are located in /mnt
<Alan502> arand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/331765/   <--- this one sorry
<Infin1ty> While changing screen resolutions (in a virtualmachine) it seems as the icons on the desktop do not adjusts themself as they should be, if i work on 1440x900 and then change to 1024x768 then i have missing icons out of the screen range, is there anything i can tell gnome to auto adjust it?
<ActionParsnip> om26er__: not sure, I always just symlink :D
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Is rox-file the rox file manager , i installed rox,rox-lib,roxterm,fluxbox
<jcrawford> yes i have ia32 installed
<Alan502> Dr_Willis, i have cd to the directory where the binary is at, chmod it but still i am not allowed to access it apparently
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: If i type rox, file manager appears
<ActionParsnip> TopKatz: i do
<ActionParsnip> TopKatz: also gots a gentoo server too
<TopKatz> the server editon or the regular?
<luomo> I can't connect to my Wireless network using ubuntu 9.10. Help!
<ActionParsnip> TopKatz: regular, but the only difference is an x server and DE
<jcrawford> in gDebi i get this and the install button is not enabled: Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<TopKatz> Im thinking of using regular also as a server
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  read the docs for rox filer it has several options to start a pinboard, (desktop) or Panel.
<ActionParsnip> luomo: run: sudo lshw -C network    read the product line, you can then use that in websearches for guides
<jcrawford> glassresistor, where can i get the so and where is the plugins directory, or do you mean plugin directory for each browser?
<duffydack> does fat16 use less room than fat32, on a newly formatted partition.
<boomernang> c3l, you did updatedb as root?
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  not that ive ever noticed.
<ActionParsnip> TopKatz: its fine, you just use the ram to run the graphical environment
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  if it does. it will proberly not be that much.
<c3l> boomernang, no, should I?
<schwezzy> how would I go about setting up my internet connection as 'shared' so I could plug a crossover into the ethernet port for another machine
<boomernang> c3l, yes
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: i suggest you read the limits table here ; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  last  i tried the 'pinboard' feature of 'rox' was not working right for me on ubuntu. So with rox. you can do panels, and launch the file manager. but no icons on the desktop with it.
<c3l> boomernang, well now I did sudo updatedb, still nothing
<llutz> !ics | schwezzy
<ubottu> schwezzy: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<c3l> boomernang, it only shows some stuff in /var/temp etc
<ActionParsnip> TopKatz: also server will most likely have  less services running, making it more secure
<schwezzy> thx
<luomo> ActionParsnip:My network card is dirty. Live CD of Ubuntu 9.10 showing proprietary driver after which my issue is resolved but when i search these driver in System>Hardware Drivers I cant get them and my issue is not resolved. help!
<c3l> boomernang, or Ill just use 'find' =)
<ActionParsnip> luomo: well boot to liveCD again and take note of what is installed, you can tell the system to show you the terminal and what is happening
<jcrawford> anyone here that can help me get flash working again?  I am on 64bit and cannot seem to get the deb package from adobe to install, it complains about wrong architecture, i do have the ia32 libs installed
<wut> hell i can't even get ubuntu to install through wubi
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: you dont use that. just run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and you will have flash
<Shwack> Any new file I save is not showing up in folders - I have to refresh that folder to see it.   Can anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> jcrawford, try this tutorial
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, i was just told that flash was broken in karmic
<BluesKaj> jcrawford, http://technologycrowd.com/2009/11/01/installing-64-bit-flash-player-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<luomo> there are basically two drivers related to my some b43 b44 network card drivers and please tell me few steps. I can show the driver in Live CD but i have installed it on my PC and now i cant find them.
<jcrawford> thanks BluesKaj
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Reading this,http://roscidus.com/Manual/Manual/Manual.html , it's nice
<IdleOne> jcrawford: flash works great in karmic
<IdleOne> jcrawford: for me
<luomo> ActionParsnip: there are basically two drivers related to my some b43 b44 network card drivers and please tell me few steps. I can show the driver in Live CD but i have installed it on my PC and now i cant find them
<jcrawford> IdleOne, an update ran this morning which seems to have broken my flash :(
<kalu> #help
<arand> Alan502: sorry, got a visitor. So What I would do is: " sudo chown alan:alan UrbanTerror " (from the Linux directory above).
<duffydack> just so you know, i made a 125mb fat32 partition on my usb stick and it used 1.95mb, fat16 used 268k
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: its fine, the guide BluesKaj gave is good, but if you run this string of commands it will be fine: cd ~/; wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; rm .//libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; sudo mv ./liibflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<slayton> how bad is it to install jaunty packages under karmic?
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: you cannot have ANY other flash plugins installed or it wil NOT work
<ActionParsnip> slayton: you dont
<arand> Alan502: Correction " sudo chown -R alan:alan UrbanTerror " (added -R for recursive)
<jcrawford> thanks ActionParsnip i will do that now
<luomo> ActionParsnip: there are basically two drivers related to my some b43 b44 network card drivers and please tell me few steps. I can show the driver in Live CD but i have installed it on my PC and now i cant find them
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: if you have any gnash, flashplugin-installer flashplgin-nonfree or swdec stuff installed, remove it
<mcscruff> luomo, System - Administration - Hardware Drivers
<slayton> ActionParsnip, i know that it isn't done but I'm trying to configure LDAP and samba and the ldap package in Karmic is broken with respect to the documentation and I can't for the life of me get it working
<Alan502> dont worry arand , trying it...
<arand> Alan502: this will change the ownership of that folder to your user instead of root, and hence allow you executing it
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | luomo
<ubottu> luomo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Alan502> alan@alan-desktop:~/Documents/My Documents/Downloads/Linux$ sudo chown -R alan:alan UrbanTerror
<Alan502> alan@alan-desktop:~/Documents/My Documents/Downloads/Linux$ ~/Documents/My\ Documents/Downloads/Linux/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.i386
<Alan502> bash: /home/alan/Documents/My Documents/Downloads/Linux/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.i386: Permission denied
<luomo> mcscruff:this option is not showing drivers although it is showing drivers in live CD
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: i use it in chromium, works great
<Alan502> arand, is there a problem that the My Documents folder is a soft link?
<mahngiel> how do i access the filesys from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: cd past the softlink and execute there
<mcscruff> mahngiel, cd /
<Guest17398> I would like my ban on #ubuntu-nl to be removed
<Alan502> i have, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Guest17398: go ask in #freenode
<grawity> Guest17398: Try #ubuntu-ops.
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: is the data on an ntfs partition/
<klown> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Alan502> ActionParsnip,  yes
<mahngiel> mcscruff: thx
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: thats why the command fails, ntfs can't store linux style permissions
<slayton> is it even possible to install jaunty packages in karmic?
<ActionParsnip> slayton: you can but its not advised
<Shwack> Any new file I save is not showing up in folders - I have to refresh that folder to see it.   Can anyone help me?
<jcrawford> thanks ActionParsnip that worked great
<mcscruff> slayton, you can, but i would not recommend it
<ActionParsnip> slayton: you will get a big mess of dependancies
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: easiest way dude
<Alan502> oh! i think just moving the directory to my etx3 partition would work... thanks :)
<ulb> I am trying to ssh into another computer for the first time and I am getting the error cannot find terminfo entry fro rxvt-unicode, but I have the file /usr/share/terminfo/r/ . What could be the problem?
<slayton> ActionParsnip, I'm messing around with a virtual machine and I am not really worried about losing this machine, where can I read about how to do it?
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, lol such a simple problem and i didnt know, thanks for all your help!
<Alan502> arand, problem solved, thanks for the help!
<arand> Alan502: yea, should, and you'll likely be able to chmod it properly there.
<arand> Alan502: glad to help.
<wrwetzel> test, please ignore
<ActionParsnip> slayton: the web is a great resource for research, yo can also ak in #vmware and #vbox
<slayton> ActionParsnip, oh sorry. I've already got my virtual machine running, where can I read about installing packages from a previous version of ubuntu
 * slayton asked a poorly phrased question
<mcscruff> slayton, if you dont mind messing up your system, just install them by downloading it and double clicking it, or the terminal way dpkg -i
<Shwack> Any new file I save is not showing up in folders - I have to refresh that folder to see it.   Can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> slayton: not sure, its not supported so is offtopic
<slayton> ok thanks
<mcscruff> slayton, they install the same way.  If you want jaunty to be in your repo, change karmic to jaunty but this is highly unrecommended
<slayton> ok
<mcscruff> ActionParsnip, i know that was offtopic but some apps eg boxee only have a jaunty package
<scatterp> hi i would like to record VIDEO (preferably QT4 MP4) of the framebuffer to stream (i.e. not a pty or xterm)?
<user_> hi
<user_> I have a issue with crontab
<mahngiel> ok, i need someone to hold my hand and walk me through this issue: i was trying to install a new win mgr. i installed e16 and removed metacity - rebooted and no changes? so then i installed icewm and rebooted... now i only have terminal upon boot
<mahngiel> i use wifi so i don't have internet access upon boot
<Shwack> win7?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: I read this http://roscidus.com/Manual/Manual/Manual.html , is it possible to have "startup application" menu in rox panel , i can add the panel but there is no startup application menu,
<user_> I want to change the crontab with a script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/331780/. If I use vim or launch a shell, editing works, but if I use a script to edit the /tmp/crontab* file, it says No modification made
<mahngiel> i have metacity, icewm, and e16 on a thumdrive, but i can't figure out the terminal cmd to open the drive
<user_> I want to change the crontab with a script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/331780/. If I use vim or launch a shell, editing works, but if I use a script to edit the /tmp/crontab* file, it says 'No modification made'.
<c3l> How do I give two users write permission to the same folder? without removing the current owner group
<mahngiel> i need help opening the drive, and installing something... any of you out there able to help?
<chrisw> hi, when I ssh into an ubuntu server, i'm getting some 'orrible odl shell... how do I get bash instead?
<ulb> I am trying to ssh into another computer for the first time and I am getting the error cannot find terminfo entry fro rxvt-unicode, but I have the file /usr/share/terminfo/r/ . What could be the problem?
<ulb> any ideas?
<user_> chrisw: chsh
<jrib> chrisw: who are you sshing as?  bash should be default
<mahngiel> can someone help me install from a tarball off my thumbdrive from the terminal pls?
<davidSSO> chrisw: maybe that user at that host has this shell
<chrisw> user_: that said I had /bin/sh, but changign that to /bin/bash didn't help...
<ChogyDan> mahngiel: why not use a deb?  Just get a deb of metacity, and install that
<ulb> metacity is in default repositories...use that?
<ActionParsnip> mahngiel: ou can extract it with: tar zxvf filename
<chrisw> davidSSO: okay, but how do I change that?
<ActionParsnip> mahngiel: much easier to use a deb or repo though dude
<mahngiel> ChogyDan: i couldn't find a metacity deb file. only deb i found was for e16. but i don't want metacity, am willing to go back if i can't get e16 or icewm to work.
<mahngiel> ActionParsnip: my wifi doesn't enable upon boot, all i get is the terminal
<J13R1> hi
<mahngiel> how can i access my thumbdrive? from the filesys, i don't see my drives. i only see cdrom and cdrom0 from /dev. but there's nothign inside when i ls
<ActionParsnip> mahngiel: then configure it in /etc/networ/interfaces and it will
<ulb> mahngiel: sudo fdisk -l
<davidSSO> chrisw: change /etc/passwd at that host that you are connecting and set /bin/bash
<mahngiel> ulb: fdisk -1, i'll try that thanks
<mahngiel> i'll be back soon, i think
<mahngiel> before i go, someone point me to a link i can get the metacity deb file?
<ChogyDan> mahngiel: yes, go back to metacity first.  there is no need to remove metacity in order to use other wms.  Im looking
<chrisw> davidSSO: ah, these host have funny active directory auth :-(
<mahngiel> ChogyDan: ok thanks, didn't know that. just didn't see any diff when i had e16 OR icewm installed
<ChogyDan> mahngiel: i386 karmic?
<mahngiel> ChogyDan: yessum
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  normally you install different windowmanager/desktops then select the one to use from the GDM login screen
<davidSSO> chrisw:and are you admin there?
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis: i didn't get any options upon reboot
<ChogyDan> mahngiel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/metacity/download or http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/m/metacity/metacity_2.28.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  select yoru user.. look at the menus at the bottom. Not all desktop/wms properly add a menu item to the 'sessions' menu.
<chrisw> davidSSO: admin in what in what context?
<ulb> mahngiel: ont he bottom right of the GDM window you can change the session...look for whatever WM you want to use from the list
<ulb> mahngiel: and you don't have to reboot, just log out of your current session
<Dr_Willis> Its alternative window manager day today it seems :)
<mahngiel> aight, thanks guys. i'll reinstall metacity off fdisk -1 and hopefully be able to come back
<davidSSO> chrisw: you need to be administrator of this active directory
<mahngiel> thanks
<chrisw> davidSSO: gotcha, no, I'm not
<EMKO> anyone know how to fix this ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2457MHz) ?
<amarendra> How can we download video from Youtube?
<glassresistor> jcrawford: sorry at work still needing help?
<jrib> amarendra: keepvid.com
<amarendra> thanx
<rhorse> amarendra: install greasemonkey and then a youtube dl script\
<ulb> amarendra: firefox "download helper" extension
<arseny92> somehow I have a problem of adding/changing my email on launchpad... added an email, then followed  the verify link, it showed a nearly blank bage with 'continue/cancel' buttons. Continued, it went back to the email setup page. Refreshed it, but the new email didnt showed up. Trying to re-add, but now it goes to an 'oops' error page...
<rhorse> arseny92: that site is run by part time volunteers shoot em an email
<porkpie> Anyone know how to setup swat so it can be accessed over the internet?
<P0rnflakes> hi
<tigerrawrr> hi i am not sure what i did wrong but i think my flash install is to blame
<Pici> arseny92: launchpad support is in #launchpad
<davidSSO> chrisw:you need to talk with him
<arseny92> thnx
<amarendra> i have downloaded real player but its file is realplayer.bin
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, my "open link in browser" for xchat is not working. How to solve this?
<amarendra> Wat shoul i do now??
<tigerrawrr> i just installed flash and am trying to watch videos on youtube and all of a sudden i hear everything inclooding my mp3's in  a deep throath effect
<rhorse> isolat3dsh33p: what does your xchat preferences say for default browser
<erUSUL> amarendra: use the realplayer from the medibuntu repo
<jcrawford> glassresistor, nah thanks ActionParsnip helped me out :)
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | amarendra
<ubottu> amarendra: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<chrisw> davidSSO: I am, do you know where he should go to set this?
<phretor> hi
<epinky> EMKO: are you using generic kernel?  if so, try with "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic"
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  last i used xchat  that was missconfigured for  the last 4+ releases  Theres  URL handler menu item in the settings. but you may have to check the forums/xchat docs to see how to set it for what browser you want to use
<phretor> what could be the cause of "failed: RPC Error: Program not registered" on "sudo mount /mnt/nfs/backup/" when I can mount the same NFS share from a different NFS client?
<EMKO> epinky what will this do?
<ShawnRisk> I have tried for a day now with the wireless connection in Ubuntu 9.10, and not getting anywhere.  I can see the wireless networks, and the connection was connected twice but disconnected right away.  I am using a DELL Laptop.  Any reason why the wireless disconnected right away?
<isolat3dsh33p> rhorse, I could not find that preference in Settings->Preferences
<llutz> phretor: portmap not running?
<ulb> ShawnRisk: have you tried pinging the gateway and looking for dropped packets?
<epinky> EMKO: That module contains all the cutting edge wireless drivers for Ubuntu Karmic from the testing repositories which haven’t yet been officially released, hope it could help
<phretor> llutz: daemon 3991 0.0 0.1 1940 604 ? Ss Oct30 0:00 /sbin/portmap
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, i'll check it out. Thanks for the info :)
<littlegreen> ulb his connection just drops out. Like... DHCP lease time 5 seconds or so... Can't explain it even to myself
<EMKO> epinky: ok i will install that is there something i must do after i install that?
<ulb> have you tried switching drivers?
<ShawnRisk> ulb: it connects sometimes but there is no signal and when I look at it in terminal there is a signal
<ShawnRisk> ulb: the other drivers are not working
<ulb> ShawnRisk: you might try switching drivers, I had similar problems with my realtek wifi...I ended up having to use ndiswrapper
<rhorse> isolat3dsh33p: have you tried the config preferences in the main menu. Tjhere is one for default browser, I'm sure
<ShawnRisk> ulb: can you help me get ndiswrapper working?
<epinky> EMKO: not really, just Open up “Software Sources” and browse to the “Updates” tab, make sure the karmic-backports option is ticked
<ShawnRisk> ulb: can I PM you?
<EMKO> epinky: i have only ssh :( just apt-get update and upgrade?
<ulb> ShawnRisk: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-gtk (this will install ndiswrapper AND the gtk GUI)
<phretor> llutz: the real problem is that http://dpaste.org/qvwQ/ - while from another client I obtain http://dpaste.org/At4w/, against the same server.
<ulb> ShawnRisk: you also have to download the windows driver for whatever card you have
<phretor> llua: ain't it weird?
<isolat3dsh33p> rhorse, no, I'm not sure where it is. :/
<amarendra> Can we trace the location of person in pidgin if i m using pidgin as google talk
<chrisw> hurmph... how do you disable public key auth on sshd?
<chrisw> ( want to un-disable it!)
<nike_> hey I just tried installing Kubuntu 9.10 (64-Bit) on my computer and right after the bootsplash I got a Blackscreen... any suggestions?
<amarendra> can i get gtalk for ubuntu?
<ulb> ShawnRisk: better to keep it in the channel so other people have the chance to follow (and learn from or help you)
<epinky> EMKO: :( you'll have to enable that locally(I mean you'll need to do that on the computer that is having that wireless problem)
<llutz> chrisw: man sshd_config
<ShawnRisk> ulb: truue
<ShawnRisk> ulb: there is no ndiswrapper-gtk package
<rhorse> isolat3dsh33p: System \ Preferences \ Preferred Applications.
<EMKO> well its the same on the computer i only have a login terminal
<porkpie> how do I check port 901 is open
<ulb> sorry ndisgtk
<porkpie> I am trying to get swat to work
<c3l> how do I encrypt a directory (and all its underlying files and folders)?
<mh__> hi
<ulb> apt-cache search ndisgtk
<lastent> hi, I need an app to check my printer ink level, do you know a good one? I have a Canon i560
<jpds> chrisw: PubkeyAuthentication yes - in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<EMKO> epinky: well its the same on the computer i only have a login terminal im using the computer as HTPC wich only runs xbmc
<isolat3dsh33p> rhorse, owh that. Turns out my browser is set to custom. It's solved. Thank you very much :D
<mh__> I've installed  ubuntu-restricted-extras but there's still no java browser plugin present, what now?
<rhorse> isolat3dsh33p: yw!
<ChogyDan> mh__: extras no longer depends on java
<epinky> EMKO: it has to look this way, check the backports section: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonolumb/4112112734/
<trism> mh__: should be sun-java6-plugin
<ShawnRisk> ulb:  installed
<mh__> ChogyDan, so the wiki article is old...
<chrisw> jpds: thanks :-)
<mh__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ShawnRisk> ulb: next?
<ulb> ShawnRisk: now download the driver for your card from the retailer site
<Black_Phantom> Hello, how can I be a Ubuntu developer ? what knowledge do I need ? what programming language specifically
<EMKO> epinky: i dont have a graphic interface i just have a terminal  i will try reboot to see if its working now
<maco> !MOTU | Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<maco> Black_Phantom: programming is not a requirement
<ulb> ShawnRisk: "downlaod the Windows driver from the retailer site"
<ShawnRisk> ulb: ok
<Black_Phantom> Motu is the team of developers ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<maco> Black_Phantom: its the developers in charge of universe and multiverse. after being a MOTU a while, you can apply to be a Core Developer and get access to main....but this entire process is changing like...right now
<alokito> how to restore karmic's grub after installing windows?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | alokito
<ubottu> alokito: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<maco> Black_Phantom: going forward, you apply to be an ubuntu desktop or kubuntu desktop or ubuntu server or mythbuntu or whatever developer
<Black_Phantom> maco your Mackenzie  ?
<alokito> sudo grub is not working in the livecd
<maco> Black_Phantom: yes
<Black_Phantom> I just read about you lol
<maco> :)
<Black_Phantom> so anyways how can I get started, there are loads of things to do
<Black_Phantom> What do developers do other than programming ?
<maco> Black_Phantom: packaging, patch review, adding patches to packages
<alokito> ActionParsnip: how can I switch back to the old grub?
<maco> Black_Phantom: join #ubuntu-motu, i have to run to catch a plane
<alokito> I don't like grub2
<abandoned> hello, does anyone know how to map a truecrypt volume? i cant seem to figure it out :/
<Pici> Black_Phantom: This may also be helpful if you're not sure how you want to help Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<sid_> hey guys need help...i just now installed ubuntu 9.10 ...and updated....but wen em trying to change the theme em getting the error ""desktop effects could not be enabled """"""help
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I put a bunch of synaptics options in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf (the same you can specify with "synclient Variable=Value"), yet when I start a gnome session the variables don't have the specified value.  What gives?
<Black_Phantom> Pici, I understand but I'm insteresed in developing the OS itself, it will really motivate me to learn programming and more software knowledge
<ActionParsnip> sid_: have you installed and configured video drivers?
<jonaskoelker> Does gnome-${something} override my choices?  Is this something to do with HAL interfering?
<ManDay_> i just installed a 100% vanilla minimal ubuntu and when i boot up after installation the kernel stops at   swap: waiting for UUID-.....-...-...-...-...... and hangs up
<ManDay_>  \o/
<ManDay_> anyone?
<Black_Phantom> what code does the packages uses so that I can start learning the porgramming language ?
<sid_> actionparsnip:i think i did ..s i didi
<ManDay_> nvm
<maco> Black_Phantom: packaging doesnt require more than a bit of shell scripting. its more learning the tools. the software inside the package can be in any language, but python, C, and C++ (well, C++ for KDE stuff) are common
<abandoned> using this guide, but that step for mapping is bullshit, -N ist even a real option :S http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Truecrypt#Encrypting_a_physical_volume
<maco> Black_Phantom: so if youre going to be writing patches or reviewing them, might want to learn one of those
<ManDay_> AH!
<ActionParsnip> ManDay_: boot to live cd and read the fstab on the partition and run: sudo blkid   to compare, if not hange it, if it is then you may have to use the /dev/sda1 type notation instead of the UUIS
<erUSUL> !paclaging | Black_Phantom
<Dr_Willis> Black_Phantom:  you may want to start with learning BASH  if you have 0 linux skills
<ActionParsnip> sid_: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<erUSUL> !packaging | Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ShawnRisk> ulb: can't find it.  It is the Broadcom bcm4311
<ManDay_> when i get into aptitude and press / to search it drops back to shells saying: Uncaught exception: Unable to read from stdin: Success--- wth is that?
<haelwenn> what?
<sid_> actionparsnip:ill check wait
<Black_Phantom> Dr_Willis thats for shell scripting ?
<ratatim> I have what you might consider a painfully beginner question.
<Dr_Willis> Black_Phantom:  if you dont know any bash.. learn bash. :) its the shell.. and it can do scripting
<ManDay_> Actually it doesnt matter WHAT i press. As soon as I press any key within aptitude it drops to shell with "Uncaught exception: Unable to read from stdin: Success"
<haelwenn> how are you ratatim
<sid_> actionparsnip:should i paste it here???its small??
<ratatim> I'm wonderful thank you
<genii> ratatim: Just ask to the channel, someone is likely to reply
<ratatim> How are you haelwenn?
<ActionParsnip> sid_: its a single line so its fine in here
<sid_> actionparsnip:ya
<haelwenn> I'm fine
<cornwall> Hi, what package should I file a bug under when the bug deals with mounting and unmounting media?
<sid_> actionparsnip:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<ulb> ShawnRisk: have you looked at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step%201:%20All%20BCM43xx%20-%20Install%20NDISWrapper%20and%20Blacklist%20Native%20Driver ?
<ShawnRisk> ulb: if STA worked I would use that and I think that would be better but it isn't for some reason
<Black_Phantom> ok thanks maco, Dr_Willis, Pici, I am going to get started with the guide:)
<ActionParsnip> !ati | sid
<ubottu> sid: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sid_> actionparsnip:then??
<darck1> Hi. I have a package I want to install from launchpad-ppa but I get this: Depends: python-gtk2 (>= 2.16) but 2.14.1-1ubuntu1 is to be installed - Can you tell me how to fix this?
<grawity> cornwall: From GUI? I'd try "nautilus" - the file manager.
<ratatim> I'm updating from 8.04 to 8.10 so I can then update to 9.10. I have no CD drive and my usb ports are junk. How can I boot from ISO? and will my information be lost?
<haelwenn> where are you from?
<ActionParsnip> sid_: read the above, the ati drivers may not be configured already which is why you don't get 3D. You may not get 3D accelleration due to Ati's weird idea of what support is
<EMKO> once i run sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic  does that install the latest wireless drivers?
<haelwenn> ratatim
<ratatim> I'm from Indiana
<cornwall> grawity, not from GUI, I need the actual lib that does the hard work
<teddymills> Ubuntu 910 (static IP) today for some unknown reason I had to apt-get remove network-manager because the /etc/resolv.conf was empty on every reboot..I dont want to retype dns on every reboot. Network-Manager had to go! 910 is flaky
<ratatim> Greencastle to be more specific
<sid_> actionparsnip:so wat should i do?
<ShawnRisk> ulb: still  there?
<cornwall> grawity, although, perhaps nautilus would be the right package
<haelwenn> I'm from french
<grawity> cornwall: Actually... how exactly do you mount that thing?
<ulb> yes
<ratatim> I see. could you help me with my problem?
<ZaNeIuM>  i am having very slow speeds when transfering files from my windows shared folders to my linux system. about 3MB/s but if i boot the linux system to windows i now get 11MB/s from my shared folders. is this normal for linux?
<ShawnRisk> ulb: ideas on what to do?
<cornwall> grawity, the bug is that in Karmic, clicking the eject button in nautilus does not ask to empty the trash, nor does it do it automatically. I think you're right, it is Nautilus
<haelwenn> Do you speak french(ratatim)
<ManDay_> I just istalled a 100% vanilla, 100% minimal (absolutely no packages selected) ubuntu karmic minimal on an EEE-pc. After first boot, I tried to start aptitude to get my programs (because aptitude in the install seems to be buggy). Starting it works, but as soon as I press any key it crahes with "Uncaught exception: Unable to read from stdin: Success" Please help
<ratatim> No i do not speak french, I'm sorry.
<ulb> ShawnRisk: did you check the link I posted? it is a detailed step by step for ndiswrapper and Broadcom 43xx modems
<teddymills> You using the Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<ShawnRisk> ulb:  I didn't see it there are too many message here I missed it
<ActionParsnip> sid_: read the link in the factoid. You can also check out: www.ati.com  to see if there is a driver for your card
<ulb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step%201:%20All%20BCM43xx%20-%20Install%20NDISWrapper%20and%20Blacklist%20Native%20Driver
<cornwall> grawity, I'll go ahead and file it for that. Thanks for your help
<ZaNeIuM> if goto the desktop and goto my places | network | windows workgroups | etc ,using linux ugi explorer if i then drang and drop a file, say to my desktop, its very slow at 3MB/s
<sid_> actionparsnip:k
<ShawnRisk> ulb: looking
<ZaNeIuM> is this normal?
<haelwenn> what the velocity of sparow(bird)
<genii> !ot | haelwenn
<ubottu> haelwenn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<haelwenn> what the velocity of sparow(bird)ratatim
<ratatim> haelwenn: i'm not sure what you mean.
<teddymills> Zaneium, I have learned if there is samba in the kernel, and userspace samba is used..it is slow as molasses..Remove all samba from the kernel...Then again it could be 99 other things
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: did the TCP no wait not help?
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip: ah, hello you left just before i had an issue
<pkkm> how to install newest kde?
<daveycakes> hi there, i have a bluetooth dongle and it hasnt automatically installed (9.10)
<ZaNeIuM> it told me samba was not installed
<daveycakes> is their a drive for it somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf      and change: # soctet options = TCP_NODELAY     to   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192
<ZaNeIuM> and told me to use apt-get sabma4
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: remove the # as well so its not a comment and add the extra bits
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: i get good speeds with 3.4 from the repo
<trism> ManDay_: seems to be a bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/458524 unfortunately I don't see any easy solution to it...do apt-get/apt-cache work?
<ratatim>  i'd like to know how to boot 8.10 from ISO without using a CD or USB. I'm running 8.04 Hardy
<Dr_Willis> ratatim:  so you mean how to 'netboot' ?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  How do I configure my input peripherals through xorg.conf rather than HAL?
<ratatim> Dr_Willis: if that's what that is, then yes
<Dr_Willis> ratatim:  to boot an iso file you can do that with grub2.. but that would need a usb with grub2 installed on it
<EMKO> once i run sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic does that automaticly install the latest wireless drivers?
<Dr_Willis> ratatim:  otherwise you are going to have to do some other type of booting
<haelwenn> the speed of a Hironde
<ActionParsnip> ratatim: you will need grub2 for that, i dont think grub1 can boot iso (I know lilo can)
<Black_Phantom> maco, sorry for this personal question but what/where are the videos that you watched when you wanted to become a MOTU ?
<IdleOne> !fr | haelwenn
<ubottu> haelwenn: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<maco> Black_Phantom: on youtube, search for "daniel holbach motu"
<ratatim> Dr_Willis: How can I enable my USB drive to mount a flash drive?
<Dr_Willis> Lilo can boot an iso? never seen that.
<ManDay_> trism, I found that submission, too. And unfortunally, I have to agree with the rest they say: After doing this and that for a while (besides trying to get aptitude to work) I had to learn that the whole system seems to be broken (which is very weird considering that it's 100% vanilla and ubuntu always worked for me).
<Dr_Willis> ratatim:  Huh?  I plug my flash drive in and ubuntu mounts it..
<haelwenn> my computer is slow
<ratatim> Dr_Willis: mine always says "Cannot mount volume"
<epinky> EMKO: it will install wireless drivers for Ubuntu Karmic which haven’t yet been officially released
<teddymills> http://pastebin.com/m4d52bbca   <--i like SWAT since it makes very small samba.config files...nothing but the essentials..Who needs 1500 lines of samba config?
<ActionParsnip> haelwenn: use a lighter DE and WM
<Dr_Willis> ratatim:  could be a typo in /etc/fstab I had one install that had the cdrom as sdc  when sdc was the usb  drives
<trism> ManDay_: yeah, I am using the command line install from jaunty right now and it works fine...kind of glad I haven't updated it yet now
<EMKO> epinky: i know but what i dont understand is once i run the apt-get install does that install the drivers and i have nothing els to do? because u showed me something wich i cant do i have only a terminal to type commands
<ratatim> Dr_Willis: I'm quite the newbie. Should i type any specific command that would allow my USB drive to work? Sorry if i sound redundant
<ManDay_> can anyone quickly tell me how large /boot is?
<EMKO> epinky: is there a way to check what my wifi is using for the driver version?
<haelwenn> 1GHZ CPU
<Dr_Willis> ratatim:  it should work automatically.
<ratatim> Dr_Willis: typing /etc/fstab?
<Dr_Willis> ratatim:  No.. /etc/fstab defines mountpoints.
<erUSUL> ManDay_: 31M     /boot/ <<< in my install only two kernels installed
<Dr_Willis> ratatim:  if you have more then 1 flash drive try plugging in all of them . see if any get auto mounted
<ManDay_> thanks erUSUL
<haelwenn> What is the speed of your CPU
<haelwenn> ratatim
<c3l> how do I make ecryptfs not mount the private folder automatically?
<ratatim> Dr_Willis: I'll try that once I get home in a few hours.  What if that doesn't work?
<rb__> is kaffeine in karmic not able to send a video stream?
<ManDay_> does it make sense to reserve 0% for su on all partitions but /boot (where i reserve 20% for su) ?
<ratatim> haelwenn: Yes?
<rb__> in the previous version it was under the menu file >network stream > send broadcast
<Dr_Willis> ratatim:  No idea really. ive had issues with automopunting since beta.. still not sure whats crashing. they will automount for about 10 min.. then stop. If i logout/in then it goes back to automounting them
<erUSUL> ManDay_: the reserverd space looks more important in the root parition
<Dr_Willis> ratatim:  you could alwyas plug them in and mount them byhand
<ManDay_> erUSUL, I wonder where exactly that reserved space should be!?
<ManDay_> in /var?
<ActionParsnip> haelwenn: how much ram does the system have?
<mahngiel> okay, i'm halfway there
<erUSUL> ManDay_: by default is 5% in ext[234] fs other linux fs do not make any reservation
<ratatim> Dr_Willis: I'm using a Sandisk Cruzer. I've heard removing the U3 software from the flash drive will help.
<ManDay_> erUSUL, huh?
<ManDay_> ah right
<Dr_Willis> ratatim:  the u3 stuff really screws things up the device shows up as a CD and a hard drive. I always repartition and get rid of the u3 stuff
<mahngiel> i found out i was logged into xterm, i got into e16-gnome, but i think i'm missing some files - i can't swap windows.  i installed metacity, but i don't get the option from the sessions tab at the log in screne
<samuli--> why is unrarring so slow on ubuntu (linux in general?) ?
<ManDay_> nvm. yeah just wondering what's the point of that reserved space. someone claimed that it can be some sort of fallback to enable SU to log in in extreme situations
<ManDay_> but i really dont get the point
<ratatim> Dr_Willis: Well i'm using a Kingston flash drive until I find my Sandisk. Once I find my Sandisk I'll remove U3 from it.
<ActionParsnip> ManDay_: i suggest you research what the ext3 journal is
<ManDay_> ActionParsnip, ?
<ratatim> Dr_Willis: I'm a broke college kid.
<genii> ManDay_: The manpage for tune2fs explains about the 5% reservation. Syslog space, etc
<ManDay_> thanks genii
<geekbuntu> does anyone know how to open a port in ubuntu so i can log into a rdp session of virtualbox?
<Dr_Willis> ratatim:  2gb flash drive less then the cost of a meal at McDonolds this time of year
<mahngiel> which gnome pkgs do i need in order to have the window drawing and panels?
<ManDay_> genii, i have to ask for the moment, which of the following should get a 5% reservation: / , /usr, /var, /home or /boot ?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay_: well you are asking about the journal (the reserved space) and whatits for, you'l find its very beneficial
<ManDay_> ActionParsnip, the 5% are for the journal?
<ManDay_> are you sure?
<ratatim> Dr_Willis: You're right. I could probably round up some funds for a new flash drive.
<ManDay_> because it says "reserved for su"
<ActionParsnip> geekbuntu: you will need to bridge the connection from host to guest. I'dd ask in #vbox
<geekbuntu> ActionParsnip: ok - ty
<Dr_Willis> ManDay_:  5% of ext3/2/4 is reserved for recocovery options. (lost+found) its tuneable with the tune2fs command
<epinky> EMKO: version information for each MadWifi module is sent to the system log when  the modules are loaded. You can check that log with "dmesg" and "lsmod", for example.
<ShawnRisk> ulb: should I do the last line of part 3?
<ManDay_> ah ok
<ManDay_> thanks willis
<ShawnRisk> ulb: mine is WEP
<ActionParsnip> ManDay_: yes, on huge drives 5% can get quite large, 5% of 1Tb is a large chunk of data
<EMKO> epinky: im using ath5k not madwifi since madwifi is not used anymore
<ActionParsnip> ManDay_: it can be tweaked but 5% is standard
<ratatim> Dr_Willis: Is that all I need? A 2gb flash? I plan on using that to boot Jaunty on my computer. Oh, another question. Will I lose my information moving from 8.04 to 8.10?
<epinky> EMKO: ath5k well is was formerly known as madwifi, sorry if I sounded "old"
<ShawnRisk> ulb: there?
<genii> ManDay_: /var the most because thats where the logs go
<ulb> ShawnRisk:  disable wep and try it first
<c3l> how do I make ecryptfs not mount the private folder automatically? and how do I change my passphrase?
<isolat3dsh33p> !mobility
<ShawnRisk> ulb: can't I keep wep there, and not do the last line?
<I-Kido> mahngiel, gnome-desktop-environment
<ZaNeIuM> i know # means to inore in config files but what is the ';' mean?
<ulb> ShawnRisk: yes, you can try that
<mahngiel> I-Kido: working on it, thanks
<free_loader> greetings fellow ubuntu users
<I-Kido> yw mahngiel
<greg^> :)
<free_loader> I've been asked to set up a Ubuntu terminal server that should support multiple windows clients. The clients should use the server to browse(like VNC except it's one server and many clients). Is it even possible?
<mahngiel> I-Kido: says it depends on 'fast-user-switch-applet >=2
<c3l> how do I make ecryptfs not mount the private folder automatically? and how do I change my (login) passphrase?
<alvern> hi all. could u advice me what program should i use to copy files (lots of video) from external (usb) hdd (had ntfs), wich MBR is broken?
<I-Kido> mahngiel,  you got to to install the dependenties
<mahngiel> I-Kido: i searched but couldn't find it. it's either not named 'fast-user-switch' or it's not in my tree
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | alvern
<ubottu> alvern: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<himuraken> Man is anyone else feeling the effects of CyberMonday?
<alvern> erUSUL, ty)
<I-Kido> mahngiel,  hold on
<redHead_94> hi
<mahngiel> I-Kido: actually it says it is not installable
<itdock> t
<psilo> !gdict
<mahngiel> if i could frickin copy/paste it would be easier to remember those lil details. but i'm having to close in order to access xchat. *sigh*
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  close what?
<alokito> recently I installed fc12 and installed the grub in it's root drive, but grub-update from karmic coudn't find it :(... so how can I boot to fedora with my karmic's grub 2?
<practisevoodoo_> so i am trying to get a logitech quickcam pro 5000 working on ubuntu, so i am trying to follow these instructions http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Webcams/Installing-QuickCam-Pro-5000-on-Linux/m-p/28027#U28027 and everthing is fine right up until "make uvcvideo" when i run into this error "make: *** /lib/modules.2.6.28-omap1/build: No such file or directory.  Stop" which I though just meant that i need to get the kernel sources. So
<practisevoodoo_> i got those (i think) but there is still nothing in that directory. Does anyone have any ideas?
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis: every window. i'm missing some sort of pkg that i can't draw windows correctly. so i can't resize or anything. must: file > quit
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis: i uninstalled metacity, and i lost a lot of gnome pkgs
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  try 'metacity --replace' in a terminal? or install soime other window manager 'sudo apt-get install icewm' then run 'icewm'
<ulb> mahngiel: you can't alt-tab?
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  install icewm then as a tempary window manager perhaps
 * vinces1979 is away: Gone away for now http://zmsocial.net
<DexterLB> hi
<mahngiel> ulb: i can't do anything like that
 * vinces1979 is back.
<DexterLB> I added an user with useradd
<Zabbadahun> hey is there anyway to have wine read straight from a windows partition?
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis: i'm running on e16 right now. but i'm missing the gnome pkgs to do anything
<DexterLB> created it's home folder with mkdir
<DexterLB> I've got no GUI
<erUSUL> !away > vinces1979
<ubottu> vinces1979, please see my private message
<DexterLB> when I login with root
<ulb> mahngiel: open a terminal screen irssi and lyns/links2/elinks
<DexterLB> I have root@hostname:folder#
<ulb> *lynx
<om26er_> volume and mic muted at every boot
<mahngiel> ulb: what's that doing for me?
<DexterLB> but with a regular user created with useradd I get only '$'
<DexterLB> why is that?
<DexterLB> (I'm using bash)
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  you could resize the terminal so you can see both. but if you are running enluightment - you shoudl be able to alt-tab. If you run the enlightment window manager
<ulb> with screen you can have several things going at the same time..irssi is an irc client, and lynx,links2, and elinks are web browsers (if you haven't done this before, then never mind)
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  or try some other window manager like flvwm, or icewm, or jwm.  as a temp fix.  i would think reinstalling 'ubuntu-desktop' would reinstall all the needed gnome packages
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis: i can't resize, i can't alt+tab, i don't have the _, [], or X buttons either
<free_loader> DexterLB : I don't know why, but it's happened to me too, what I do is set bash as default
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis: at this point, i'm just trying to get metacity and gnome back together and stable
<ratatim> Should I back up my information if I'm upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10? Or will my information remain on my system?
<erUSUL> mahngiel: launch a window manager (twm should be installed ) ?
<joshritger> I have installed ndiswrapper and the driver for my linksys wpc100 wifi card in hardy 8.04, I can see my network, but can't connect to it, it times out when trying to get the IP adress. Any ideas what I can do to fix this?
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis, and trying to do so without having to back up my crap
<DexterLB> free_loader: how do I do that?
<alokito> how can I chainload to grub legacy from grub 2?
<c3l> how do I make ecryptfs not mount the private folder automatically? and how do I change my (login) passphrase?
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  then it sounds like you dont have any window manager going.     I would install jwm, or twm, or icewm. for starters.. and run one of them.   then you can alt-tab around.. installing ubuntu-desktop SHOULD restore the gnome packages
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis: alright, brb
<ulb> mahngiel: did you install ubuntu server or something?
<deserteagle> hello all!
<ratatim> ﻿Should I back up my information if I'm upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10? Or will my information remain on my system?
<deserteagle> anyone know where I can get an old kernel package?
<practisevoodoo__> does anyone know how i would resolve this error? "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.28-omap1/build: No such file or directory.  Stop."
<mahngiel> ulb: no. i had installed e16 and icewm. didn't see any change (because i didn't have the log-in screen enabled to switch sessions) so i uninstalled metacity. then i lost tons of gnome pkgs
<deserteagle> ratatim, you should always back up, but you shouldn't have any data loss upgrading
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  from a terminal RUN 'icewm'
<alankila> practisevoodoo__: missing linux-headers-2.6.28-omap1 or something?
<free_loader> DexterLB : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-set-bash-as-your-default-shell/
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  you wont see anything happen if you just install the packages.
<DexterLB> free_loader: thank you
<mahngiel> ulb: now that i know how to change win mgrs, i'm up sh!t creek because of gnome pkgs
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis: gotchya. hey, i'm learning here lmao
<lainy> Hello, has anyone had this problem before? MPD is playing perfectly fine but the MPD values on Conky all display as "(null)". Sometimes, and I don't know why, it works, i.e., it displays the MPD song, etc.... Any help appreciated
<free_loader> DexterLB : cheers
<ratatim> deserteagle: Thanks. I'm using a flash drive to upgrade. Wish me luck
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  thats why i was telling you this earlier. :) you had no wm running
<ulb> mahngiel:  just install the gnome-desktop meta
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis: ok, thx for run cmd, i'm in icewm now
<deserteagle> ratatim, best of luck!
<ulb> mahngiel:  or listen to Dr_Willis and run a WM from terminal
<mahngiel> Dr_Wilils: appearantly not. but i logged in under session e16-gnome
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  that could of beenbroke becuase of your missing gnome stuff
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  now install ubuntu-desktop package
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis: yep, ok
<deserteagle> anyone know where I can get old kernel deb packages?
<joshritger> can anybody help me with ndiswrapper
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  In fdi files, when specifying input.x11_options.{something}, should I give "string" as a type even though that string is only valid if it's a number?
<seidos> joshritger: what problem are you having?
<mahngiel> ok, now that i'm running icewm out of the terminal, i'm locked out of using cmd lines, ya?
<jrib> mahngiel: umm, why would you be/
<seidos> joshritger: i used to use ndiswrapper, it worked okay
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  open a new terminal.. or use 'ctrl-z, then the bg' command
<deserteagle> mahngiel, you can still use virtual terminals
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  open a dozen terminals.. :)
<ulb> mahngiel: in that terminal, yes (unless you use screen, OR you type "icewm &&")
<ZaNeIuM> im in the smb.conf file when i remove the # it make a like acive to i need to remove all the spaces in from if it too,  for it to work?
<erUSUL> mahngiel: you should have run it « icewm & »
<mahngiel> haha, damn y'all are good
<joshritger> seidos: I have ndiswrapper installed and I can see my network, but I can't get it to connect, it times out when trying to get an IP Adress
<ZaNeIuM> #    socket optopns = TCP_NODELAY
<erUSUL> ZaNeIuM: no
<seidos> joshritger: have you tried manually assigning an ip?
<ZaNeIuM>     socket optopns = TCP_NODELAY
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My xorg.conf says that some options that could be configured in it are now configured automatically.  Which are those?
<ZaNeIuM> or
<seidos> joshritger: not sure if it's possible, but it's worth looking into
<ZaNeIuM> socket optopns = TCP_NODELAY
<mahngiel> brb
<ZaNeIuM> or it dont matter
<joshritger> seidos: no, I guess I can try that
<erUSUL> ZaNeIuM: already told you: does not matter
<seidos> joshritger: do you have an atheros wireless chipset?
<jonaskoelker> I'm very impressed by that detailed documentation; "if you write things here they might or might not work [EOF]"
<ZaNeIuM> thanks i didnt see that when i was typing :P
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: pretty much everything nowadays
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: many installs work with a blank xorg.conf
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: how can I use xorg.conf instead of HAL?  Or at least make HAL read all the settings in my xorg.conf?
<joshritger> seidos: yes, but I am running hardy, and I know as of jaunty that the card works out of the box, but in anything newer my graphics has problems that i can't fix
<jonz> hello. does anyone here use mcrypt? I'm wondering if anyone can suggest what the general naming convention is for files that you're encrypting (so you know they're encrypted, later when you come around)
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: if xorg.conf is present then it is followed afaik
<deus> Any news about ati's legacy drivers?
<jrib> jonaskoelker: create an xorg.conf as erUSUL said
<deus> something that works beyond xorg 7.5?
<seidos> joshritger: i wonder if it's possible to use the atheros driver module in hardy.
<c3l> how do I make ecryptfs not mount the private folder automatically? and how do I change my (login) passphrase?
<jarlath> Can someone help me set up Empathy with my Freenode account? For some reason it just won't work on a new Karmic install.
<free_loader> I've been asked to set up a Ubuntu terminal server that should support multiple windows clients. The clients should use the server to browse(like VNC except it's one server and many clients). Is it even possible?
<joshritger> seidos: I have tried installing the restricted module for hardy which is supposed to contain the madwifi atheros drivers and it didn't work
<Dr_Willis> free_loader:  i know its possible with xming, and vnc,  ive never used the windows terminal server program/clients however.
<Dr_Willis> free_loader:  theres also freenx
<free_loader> Dr_Willis : but multiple clients? how will that work on VNC?
<joshritger> seidos: if it helps the chipset is atheros AR5416
<seidos> joshritger: i had trouble getting it set up too in intrepid.  i had to figure out some stuff on blacklisted modules
<Dr_Willis> free_loader:  You are confusing with how vnc works on widnows.. with how it CAN work on linux.
<Dr_Willis> free_loader:  you can have a dozen+ vnc sessions going with 'hidden' desktops - you do NOT need to share the 'current viewable desktop' at all
<ShawnRisk> ulb: should I remove sta and b43 drivers if activate?
<ZaNeIuM> anyone know why my transfers are so slow then i am using my windows shares
<seidos> joshritger: that's a different chipset from mine.  i guess try assigning an ip (not sure how to do it with ndiswrapper in use), and if that doesn't work try to see if maybe the wrong atheros driver module is blacklisted
<Dr_Willis> free_loader:  ssh in, run vncserver, connect with vnc client.. repeaat for each new user you want. :)
<Dr_Willis> free_loader:  but this can cause quite a bit of load on the server
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL, jrib: my synaptics options ("TapButton1" "0" etc.) in xorg.conf are ignored...
<joshritger> seidos: I blacklisted ath_hal and the other module for the pci slot
<free_loader> Dr_Willis : I didn't know that, I know we can run multiple SSHs but VNC would mean a new GUI for each user and that seems a mountain of a task for a server to perform
<Dr_Willis> free_loader:  tasts why you use a light window manager.. OR just use xming on the windows box and ssh -X linuxmachinem and rin the X apps you need
<jrib> joshritger: HAL's fdi probably sets it up first.  Why aren't you using a .fdi file for those settings now?
<seidos> joshritger: i have AR242x and i'm using jaunty
<crohakon> What is a good calendar/agenda reminder software?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<free_loader> Dr_Willis : ah.. thank you
<mahngiel> weird. my broadcom card doesn't work under straight icewm, have to use e16-gnome and terminal in icewm
<jrib> jonaskoelker: HAL's fdi probably sets it up first.  Why aren't you using a .fdi file for those settings now?
<joshritger> jrib: when I followed the directions for setting up ndiswrapper they had me blacklist ath_hal saying that it might conflict with the ndiswrapper driver
<jrib> joshritger: sorry, ignore me.  I meant to send that to jonaskoelker
<joshritger> jrib: np
<Nalleman> Hello. I want some stable, _simple_ gui program that easily sync files between computer and external driver, (with change history). Preferably cross platform. Anyone?
<ubuntu> test
<erUSUL> Nalleman: grsync
<joshritger> seidos: will try to manually set the ip
<erUSUL> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Nalleman> erUSUL, is change history saved?
<jonaskoelker> jrib: because it's XML and XML hurts my brain and teeth
<jonaskoelker> jrib: for one
<jonaskoelker> jrib: for two, I keep forgetting about where to configure it
<Renesa> hi
<erUSUL> Nalleman: no but you can copy paste the output of rsync to a text file. also dunno if its cross platform
<seidos> joshritger: i hope it works
<seidos> good luck
<Nalleman> ok, thanks.
<ShawnRisk> ulb: it is connected and disconnecting like always but I can't do anything
<aula18> hola
<Ras420> hello, i recently got my mother to get rid of windows and use linux.  However, every day she has some sound problem, the sound quits working every day and have to do some fix, but what i dont understand is why i have to keep fixing it?? i have done at least 4 fixes with her and they work for a day or so, (mabye even a acouple hours) and then it breaks again.  Does anyone know of this issue (ubuntu 9.10) why it keep messing up.
<aula18> hola
<aula26> Hola chato
<jonaskoelker> jrib: is there a way to make HAL read the settings in xorg.conf?
<Renesa> how r u?
<EZombie> hi
<greg^> hi
<erUSUL> !es | aula26
<ubottu> aula26: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<joshritger> seidos: I know my netmask and gateway, but how do I find my dns domain etc
<jonaskoelker> Ras420: uninstall pulseaudio
<aula26> Hola
<deserteagle> can someone tell me why ubuntu dislikes of the cups-pdf package?
<ManDay_> can anyone tell me why the heck I cant prevent ubuntu MINIMAL (!) from installing stuff like open-office and such?
<aula13> quien soy yo?
<jrib> !synaptics | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jonaskoelker> Ras420: it has some nice features which don't work, and a lot of bad behavior
<aula26> hola13
<seidos> joshritger: your DNS is assigned by your internet service provider
<aula13> hola 26
<aula18> chicas... quedamos para el boy
<aula13>  q divertido!
<EZombie> i've a problem, i installed ubuntu server 9 in a pc, and now i move the hard-disk to another pc
<aula13> quien es el 28?
<aula26> no nos disprsemos...
<seidos> !es | aula13
<erUSUL> deserteagle: it was not installed by default once the gtk print subsystem got the option to print to pdf directly
<ubottu> aula13: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<EZombie> but ubuntu dont recognice my network interface
<aula13> concentraos!!
<jrib> jonaskoelker: save yourself the trouble and just use the .fdi file.  Otherwise, you'll need to tell xorg not to use hal (see man xorg.conf) but then it won't be used for other devices as well.  ubottu's link should be easy to read
<erUSUL> deserteagle: you can install it from the repos though
<joshritger> seidos: it wont let me manually assign the ip without a dns domain
<deserteagle> erUSUL, i did, but it still won't show up for some reason
<aula18> estoy concentrado pero no te digo donde
<aula14> hola melón
<Ras420> jonaskoelker:  what features? in pulseaudio?
<mahngiel> ok, ubuntu-desktop installed, but still missing 'fast-user-switch-applet (>=2.22.0) but it's not installable'
<EZombie> i made an "dmesg | grep net"
<deserteagle> erUSUL, I use it regularly for WINE programs
<samuli--> what program can you use to view .sup subtitles.. or convert them to something else like .srt?
<EZombie> and my net card is there
<EZombie> but if i put sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<jonaskoelker> Ras420: networked sound
<EZombie> dont work
<deserteagle> samuli: have you tried VLC?
<seidos> joshritger: are you assigning the ip in network manager?
<jonaskoelker> jrib: what's the lossage induced by not using hal for other devices?
<Ras420> jonaskoelker:  she doesnt care about that, i just want her sound to work
<joshritger> seidos: I am using wicd, I have had better luck with that in the past
<Nalleman> Is there any free backup program with change history log ("time machine")?
<aula14> que hacemos después
<jonaskoelker> Ras420: right, then uninstall pulseaudio
<jrib> jonaskoelker: you have to set them up in xorg.conf
<seidos> joshritger: i'm using wicd too.  i've assign an ip for ethernet but not wireless
<jrib> jonaskoelker: trust me, it's not difficult to just follow ubottu's link
<aula18> juerga y rock and roll
<joshritger> seidos: ok, maybe I am missing something
<EZombie> i've a problem, i installed ubuntu server 9 in a pc, and now i move the hard-disk to another pc, but now ubuntu cant see my network interface, i made a "dmesg | grep net" and my net card is there... but if i put "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" dont work!
<jonaskoelker> jrib: is "AutoAddDevices" the switch I need to flip?  It's the only part of man xorg.conf that mentions HAL...
<samuli--> deserteagle, yes. No worky :/
<aula26> Hay alguien ahíííííííí???
<jrib> jonaskoelker: yes
<jonaskoelker> jrib: I know it's not difficult, but I don't want to do it that way
<aula13> pq  hay tanta gente aki?
<aula26> me estoy dipersando!!!
<aula10> hola
<aula18> hola aula 10, quedamos?
<jonaskoelker> jrib: how about detecting external displays when plugged in, is that done through HAL as well?
<jrib> jonaskoelker: stop resisting the future!
<aula26> 10?
<aula26> quién eres?
<jrib> jonaskoelker: yes
<aula13> me mareo
<aula14> nos vamos
<aula18> eso que haya desparrame
<aula26> 10?
<jrib> stop now please
<sipior> aula26: people like you make the internet awful.
<aula10> si
<jonaskoelker> jrib: stop making the future worth resisting! ;-)
<aula14> dame un toque
<aula26> vamonos a unas cañlejas
<aula26> cañejas, digo
<aula18> donde te damos el toque
<aula13> pq hay tanta gente aki¿
<seidos> joshritger: i'm not sure how you're doing it.  wicd is a mystery to me how it works.  there is probably a file that needs to be edited like how it's done with ethernet
<aula26> toque? ahora se llama toque?
<wicope> aula26, 10, 13: uniros al canal ubuntu-es
<jrib> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> deserteagle: it gives no problems here. installled cups-pdf. Go to System>Administration>Printers. Server>New > Printer (crtl +n)
<EZombie> i've a problem, i installed ubuntu server 9 in a pc, and now i move the hard-disk to another pc, but now ubuntu cant see my network interface, i made a "dmesg | grep net" and my net card is there... but if i put "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" dont work!
<aula26> 10? Manifiestate!!
<jrib> aula26: #ubuntu-es for spanish
<deserteagle> aula26, aula13, aula18 este canal es de soporte para ubuntu, discusiones fuera de topico pueden llevarse a #ubuntu-offtopic
<jonaskoelker> jrib: AutoAddDevices is already set to False...
<aula26> oooohhhhmmmm
<aula26> oohhhmmm
<aula13> cuando nos vamos?
<joshritger> seidos: I looked at my router stats and found the dns it is using, will try toinput that
<aula14> soy el espíritu del demonio
<seidos> !ops | aula13
<ubottu> aula13: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<aula26> nos vamos en  horas na más, jejejeje
<jrib> i'm here...
<aula14> aaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<erUSUL> jrib: seems like a school doing practices... nicks are classroom[number] (a computer lab probably)
<Parsi> how to set 777 permission to an application in ubuntu?
<kavurt> I want to establish a remote desktop connection. but both computers are behind NAT. can someone give me a link explaining this situation?
<aeon-ltd> parsi: chmod 777
<jrib> aula13: #ubuntu for spanish (tell your peers)
<seidos> aula13: yo soy en ubuntu-es
<ManDay_> Is there any way to preven ubuntu from installing a whole bunch of undesired crap, even with the minmal install?
<aeon-ltd> parsi: to the file
<Parsi> I installed winRAR in Wine, it has not access to desktop files
<Parsi> aeon-ltd: ^^^
<jrib> jonaskoelker: and you restarted X?
<erUSUL> !rar | Parsi
<ubottu> Parsi: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jonaskoelker> jrib: not since _not changing xorg.conf_
<deserteagle> thank you jrib :)
<Parsi> erUSUL: i want use winrara, not others :(
<jrib> jonaskoelker: then your option is probably no longer used.  Use the .fdi file, that's what the documentation is for
<jonaskoelker> jrib: meh :(
<jonaskoelker> jrib: oh well, thanks for your help & patience with me :)
<aeon-ltd> ManDay: no you can manually uninstall some but most are deemed as 'neccessary' packages
<deserteagle> erUSUL, hehe, all I had to do was add a new printer and it showed cups-pdf right off the bat :P
<ShawnRisk> hi jrib
<erUSUL> deserteagle: ;P
<jrib> jonaskoelker: no problem, good luck
<jrib> ShawnRisk: hi
<aula10> ya toy
<aeon-ltd> ManDay_: no you can manually uninstall some but most are deemed as 'neccessary' packages
<jrib> aula10: so ingles no #ubuntu.  Para espanol: /join #ubuntu-es
<trism> ManDay_: doing the command line install from the alternative cd will not install open-office, or x...only the bare minimum...I thought you already had that though
<ManDay_> aeon-ltd, yeah, like open-office impress :-/
<ManDay_> trism, I tried the expert minimal install - not the command line one
<ManDay_> and there it installs open office without giving me the choice
<ManDay_> (besides other stuff)
<EZombie> i've a problem, i installed ubuntu server 9 in a pc, and now i move the hard-disk to another pc, but now ubuntu cant see my network interface, i made a "dmesg | grep net" and my net card is there... but if i put "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" dont work! please help!!
<aeon-ltd> ManDay_: oh you should do a ground up install from the alternate cd if you want a truly 'light' system
<Rprp`> Hello. today i ordered a Supermicro server with a X8STI-F mainboard. I installed Ubuntu and i cant get an internet connection for some reason.. Using ubuntu 9.10 and ' 01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection [8086:10d3] ' - can someone help me please?
<kubanc> is there any good video editor, for editing lots of different movie formats ? THNX
<jrib> kubanc: try pitivi and kino
<ManDay_> aeon-ltd, i thought that was the expert minimal install is supposed to do. but apparently its more a package of bugs than an actual installer :-/
<ManDay_> worked fine for jaunty
<ShawnRisk> jrib: still having same problem
<alvareClrnD> kubanc: openshot and lives too
<kubanc> jrib, i can't open .mpeg files with kino
<jrib> ShawnRisk: I remember your nick, but not the problem.  What was it again?
<ManDay_> great, installer turned useless (red error screen) fourth time in a row
<ManDay_> thats really one big pita
<genii> Rprp`: Does: lsmod|grep e1000     show that driver loaded?
<ShawnRisk> jrib: I can connect sometimes but I can't do anything when I connect.  Trying to get my wireless to work in 9.10
<ManDay_> starting aaaaaaaaaall over again
<aeon-ltd> ManDay_: if you have a lot of time just go to synaptics or use apt-get and uninstall all you don't need, on my archbox i only have basics like openbox, conky, firefox, urxvt, ncmpcpp+mpd, Irssi, thunar
<Nalleman> When i start my computer, i have no password by default. I would like to change this, how?
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i try to setup my onboard intel realtek soundcard. I installed pulseaudio, which detects the card. I disabled the other pci-card in pulseaudio and set the default card to the onboard one. Now i have sound, but only on the two front speakers. in windows all 6 speakers (5.1) worked without any problems... any idea what i could try?
<ManDay_> aeon-ltd, i tried that already, but once i install only the bare essentials and then try to get into aptitude (or whatever dpkg) my system totally freaks out
<deus> Anybody got a Radeon R300 card (specificly radeon 9600) to work with TV-out support=
<ManDay_> the terminal renders virtually useless
<deus> ?
<jrib> ShawnRisk: is it a dns isse?
<Rprp`> genii: saus e1000e 122124 0
<Rprp`> says*
<ShawnRisk> jrib: I am not sure what the problem is anymore
<jrib> ShawnRisk: can you ping 66.249.91.104?
<ShawnRisk> jrib: I have tried like 3 different drivers and the only one that seems to work is the Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<aeon-ltd> ManDay_: i don't mean to advertise other distros but there are lighter distros such as free/openbsd, crunchbang, gentoo, arch linux, etc
<ShawnRisk> jrib: at least I can connect sometimes but can't do anything
<sebsebseb> hi
<genii> Rprp`: OK, so the driver is loaded. Is the interface up?   ifconfig      should show (as eth0 or eth1)
<Guest94272> does anybody know how to play dvds.I cant seem to play them
<ShawnRisk> jrib: network is unreachable
<sebsebseb> Guest94272: to play commercial DVD's you need libdvdcss2/3
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  Guest94272
<ubottu> Guest94272: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<akedemo> Hi
<arand> !dvd | Guest94272
<ubottu> Guest94272: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rprp`> genii: shows eth0 and eth1
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, I got many problems: I use Ubuntu 9.10 with Gnome and the window decorations for all my KDE-Programs aren't there, if I want to install wine-doors ubuntu wants to remove wine1.2 (but I want to have it - so my question: How do I force leaving a package installed even if dependencies are not fullfilled) and how do I add a startup-script executed as root at every boot?
<iceroot> !startup | PolitikerNEU
<ubottu> PolitikerNEU: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ShawnRisk> jrib: can I PM you?
<PolitikerNEU> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Rprp`> genii: http://www.genovese.nl/uploads/20091130-183625.png screenshot from kvm
<jon> can some one help me to get my dvds to play
<jrib> ShawnRisk: better to keep it in the channel, I have to go soon anyway; this way others can continue to help
<jrib> !dvd > Guest73946
<ubottu> Guest73946, please see my private message
<ShawnRisk> jrib: what do I do next?
<amarendra> How to install .bin file
<amarendra> ?
<jrib> ShawnRisk: what driver are you using now?
<jrib> amarendra: what do you want to install *exactly*?
<sebsebseb> jrib: that was already done in the channel by someone, and to the correct Guest
<amarendra> Realplayer
<iceroot> amarendra: chmod +x yourfile && ./yourfile
<ShawnRisk> jrib: Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<erUSUL> amarendra: told you already to get realplayer from medibuntu
<genii> Rprp`: OK, both adapters are transmitting and receiving. On the other end, is a DHCP server?
<JONDAVIS> HELP me to play my dvds .i cant get them to play or to rip them
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | amarendra
<ubottu> amarendra: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jrib> sebsebseb: hmm?
<ManDay_> aeon-ltd, i know, thanks. i use gentoo and freebsd besides ubuntu, but i like ubuntu for its repos and user friendlyness (although i know opther distros can be configured to use the ubuntu repos)
<iceroot> !dvd | JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> ShawnRisk: from Hardware Drivers?
<erUSUL> JONDAVIS: you need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ShawnRisk> jrib: yep
<JONDAVIS> i just have ubuntu 9.10
<tigerrawrr> hey guys i am getting a ripping soind from my speacker and when i listen to anything with the voice it sounds like a cradles of filth song
<jrib> JONDAVIS: read the link ubottu gave you about DVDs
<sebsebseb> jrib: nevermind, or see above for what I meant
<JONDAVIS> i need a real person to help me out
<deserteagle> tigerrawrr, are you sure it's not a hardware problem?
<sebsebseb> JONDAVIS: to play commercial DVD's you need libdvdcss2/3
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tigerrawrr> it was working this morning and for a time its perfect after a restart
<jrib> JONDAVIS: read the link ubottu gave you.  If you don't understand a sentence in the link, ask here about it
<JONDAVIS> how do i get it
<deserteagle> tigerrawrr, when do you notice this happening?
<erUSUL> JONDAVIS: read the link. you add the medibuntu repo to your sources. once you do that you can access all its software from the software center or synaptics
<jrib> ShawnRisk: and with this driver it sometimes connects and sometimes doesn't?  What happens when it connects?  You can visit web pages without a problem?
<amarendra> Can i get Gtalk for ubuntu?
<Rprp`> genii: the server is just connected to my router at home, just installed it. no connection e.d. (testing with desktop, server didnt work also)
<jrib> !away > randoms|away
<ubottu> randoms|away, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> amarendra: Google Talk, sadly not
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... and how can I add new services in bum?
<erUSUL> !software | JONDAVIS if you are new reading some docs is unvoidable
<ubottu> JONDAVIS if you are new reading some docs is unvoidable: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<JONDAVIS> my dvds are copy protected and will not play
<tigerrawrr> right after i installed adobe flash
<sebsebseb> amarendra:  I have tried to get it working in Wine before, didn't work properly, I assume that will probably be the case now as well
<jrib> JONDAVIS: they will if you listen to what people tell you
<tigerrawrr> today
<sebsebseb> amarendra: there's Pidgin and Empathy and Kopete for Jabber/Gmail/GoogleTalk anyway
<JONDAVIS> then jrib you help me out
<ShawnRisk> jrib: Right, it sometimes connects and sometimes it doesn't.  As for when it connects there is no signal, even if I am right next to the router.
<deserteagle> amarendra, empathy (the im client that comes with ubuntu) has google chat compatibility
<jrib> JONDAVIS: I did already
<sebsebseb> amarendra: if you really want it, with enough RAM and such, you could virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu for it
<jrib> ShawnRisk: what card?
<genii> Rprp`: If the router is handing out IP numbers then something like:  sudo dhclient eth0     (or eth1) will get the machine a number
<ShawnRisk> jrib: at the moment I am connected
<amarendra> does empathy supports file sending option
<amarendra> in gtlka
<tigerrawrr> do sny solution to this
<ShawnRisk> jrib: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<sebsebseb> amarendra: don't know, but you could try for yourself
<lch> hey, I have set up a LVM with the following volume groups: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153843/ -- Now I want to move all the volumes from /dev/sdb3 to /dev/sda5, how do I do that?
<deserteagle> amarendra, yes, it does
<amarendra> ok
<Rprp`> genii: thnx, gonna give that a try
<genii> Rprp`:  The connectivity issue seems to be whatever the router/switch/whatever it's plugged into. Because: driver is loaded, interface(s) are active, interfaces are receiving and transmitting data
<jrib> ShawnRisk: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/421095
<Nalleman> Does rsync delete files that is in destination folder but not in source folder?
<amarendra> "Failed to execute child process" This was the measssage shown when i opened rea player
<ShawnRisk> jrib: looking
<jrib> JONDAVIS: if you read the link ubottu gave you about DVDs you will be able to watch your commercial DVDs
<deserteagle> isn't there a repository of kernel packages?
<jrib> deserteagle: the main repository has the kernel packages
<deserteagle> Nalleman, depends on how you set up the command, iirc
<dalekx> hola se me cierra el firefox kuando ingreso algun foro php y me sale en terminal Fallo de segmentación
<dalekx>  a ke se debera?
<sebsebseb> !es | dalekx
<deserteagle> jrib, i mean, for older kernels
<ubottu> dalekx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sameer> hi! m using ubuntu 9.10. when i connect to internet using USB Modem of my mobile. i get invalid password error in gnome ppp. actually my ISP has given blank user & password specification.pl help me to connect
<Rprp`> genii: everything is working fine, got 3 other pc's connected to the router.. So.. just received this new server today, so i am trying to install it. Ill give that 'dhclient' a shot when its booted up ;p
<jrib> deserteagle: maybe in the kernelteam's ppa, I don't know
<tigerrawrr> reguarding my spekers i have no problems on my windows install
<jrib> deserteagle: but the main repository keep the packages for the different kernel versions
<MaXubuntu> hello guys
<mrbook> m
<MaXubuntu> i need some help im new  with ubuntu i need a p2p program for ubuntu
<MaXubuntu> can somebody recomend something nice?
<erUSUL> MaXubuntu: which network ?
<deserteagle> MaXubuntu, nicotine-plus
<MaXubuntu> any i just whant to download music =S
<MaXubuntu> i used to use Ares be4
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  MaXubuntu
<ubottu> MaXubuntu: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<erUSUL> MaXubuntu: BT; edonkey ; gnutella ?
<Rprp`> genii: still nothing. :( http://www.genovese.nl/uploads/20091130-184822.png
<Rprp`> genii: all other devices connected to the router are working
<sameer> hi! i m trying to connect to internet from my mobile via USB using Gnome PPP. But i getblank password error.actually my ISP has given blank user & password specification. pls guide
<sebsebseb> MaXubuntu: There is also free open  music, but I doubt your wanting to download that
<Rprp`> genii: its a server with 3 LAN ports, and IPMI 2.0 enabled (Supermicro)
<genii> Rprp`: The "router" ... is it in bridged mode?
<dAlfa89_> Whenever I try to shut down the laptop, a load of funky colours and lines come up (As if it were an overheating problem), if I switch between a cli runlevel and the graphical one, it doesn't do it (Except when first using the cli runlevel), any ideas why it's happening?
<sebsebseb> MaXubuntu: Creative Commons
<Rprp`> genii: dunno, its just a simple router i bought a few years ago, but is doing the job. I have also run Ubuntu a few times on my desktop computer. Today received the server, and i just cant get a network connection with it.. Debian doesnt work also.. but remote is working (IPMI stuff), because i am KVM over IP'ing it..
<donri> how can i see what explicitly installed package pulled a specific package?
<kubanc> is there a ppa for pulseaudio for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<sebsebseb> kubanc: maybe
<mhadmin01> hi i need some help
<sebsebseb> kubanc: ,but pulseaudio has been an issue for many since Ubuntu 8.04
<mhadmin01> im a newbee
<sebsebseb> !ask |  mhadmin01
<ubottu> mhadmin01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !new |  mhadmin01
<ubottu> mhadmin01: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Rprp`> genii: nvm, got it working. wrong port. Was using the 'ipmi' port instead the ethernet port. sigh.. thnx anyway ;-)
<genii> Rprp`: Glad it got sorted
<sebsebseb> !details |  kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nalleman> How can I enable password as default at login?
<ShawnRisk> jrib: I think that is for STA Driver and I am using B43 Driver
<jrib> ShawnRisk: I believe the driver in Hardware Drivers is the STA driver
<ratatim> I can't mount a USB Flash Drive in any of my ports. I receive this message when I try "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'KINGSTON'."   What should i do?
<jrib> ShawnRisk: at least that's what happens on my macbook
<mhadmin01> when i share a folder on home named jobs all going well but when pc1 access archive.dwg en the file and saves
<ShawnRisk> jrib: there are two different drivers.
<mhadmin01> pc 2 cannot open
<mhadmin01> just on real only vmode
<sebsebseb> mhadmin01: I am not sure what you mean, your using Samba?
<sameer> hi! using OS-Ubuntu 9.10. want to connect to internet from my mobile via usb ON gnome ppp. problem- blank passoerd error (actually my ISP has given blank specification for user name & password) pl guide
<kubanc> i don't know if it is a problem, but when i was installing LiVES a got this on my terminal. http://paste.ubuntu.com/331856/ is this a problem, or NO?
<mahngiel> any idea why i wouldn't be able to connect to wifi from icewm, but can from metacity?
<mhadmin01> yes im using samba
<ShawnRisk> jrib: what else should I do?
<sebsebseb> !samba |  mhadmin01
<ubottu> mhadmin01: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hRb> hi everyone
<Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_> jajaja jodida madre
<Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_> xD.
<Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_> Que pedo aqi
 * mahngiel waves to hRb
<sebsebseb> mhadmin01: keep it in the channel,  I don't know Samba tha well, except for the very basics
<Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_> quien me la chupa?
<Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_> xD.
<hRb> having a little odd issue with ssh proxy
<LjL> !ops | Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_
<ubottu> Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hRb> thanks for the wave mahngiel  :]
<mahngiel> !es | Xx_[S[cReAmE[R]_
<ubottu> Xx_[S[cReAmE[R]_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_> thanks
<ratatim> ﻿I can't mount a USB Flash Drive in any of my ports. I receive this message when I try "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'KINGSTON'."   What should i do?
<Rioting_Pacifist> What is the name of the tool that lets you change a filesystem without enough freespace to do it by creating a new partition?
<sebsebseb> LjL: Why?
<mhadmin01> the scenary is ubuntu server and all workstation using windows xp because they draw on autocad 2009
<mahngiel> any idea why i wouldn't be able to connect to wifi from icewm, but can from metacity?
<LjL> sebsebseb: google translate would tell you
<Rioting_Pacifist> or does anybody now how to move data from lvm to the disc itself?
<hRb> I start a tunnel as always with an interactive session....as long as  I don't use the proxy there are no issues, but as soon as I pbegin passing traffic over the proxy, my session hangs and the proxy starts failing
<mhadmin01> and when WS1 opens 1.dwg and saves
<jpds> sebsebseb: The LjL is right.
<rhorse> mahngiel: how are you doing it in icewm and how in metacity?
<sebsebseb> LjL: Thought that was it,  that they were saying something that's against the rules
<eeriku> hi ppl
<hRb> I have to kill the term and start over again but it happens everytime, as soon as use the proxy
<eeriku> im editing crontab
<eeriku> added 1 sh file there
<mhadmin01> WS2 only can open the file in read'only mode
<mahngiel> rhorse: it auto connects in metacity, but doesn't in icewm
<eeriku> but when time is right
<eeriku> nothing happends
<hRb> what gives?  both are OSSH 5.1p1
<MenZa> Adding a cronjob as root would be as simple as sudo crontab -e, right?
<FloodBot1> eeriku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eeriku> im editing as sudo
<mahngiel> rhorse: but if i switch to icewm from terminal, i can use it jsut fine
<sameer> hi! m using UBUNTU 9.10. Want to connect to internet from my mobile via USB using GNOME PPP. I get blank password errror.actually my ISP has given user name & password to be blank.please help me...
<sebsebseb> LjL: or for some reason you did it instead of !es or whatever
<eeriku> and with -e command
<Neremor> hello!
<eeriku> and .sh as made executable
<mahngiel> !bit-sdm | sameer
<jrib> ShawnRisk: check bugs.ubuntu.com for issues with that other driver as well and see if the comments offer any insight
<eeriku> so can anyone help
<sebsebseb> mhadmin01: chat here
<mhadmin01> somebody can explainme how to repair
<sebsebseb> mhadmin01: ask about Samba and that here
<sebsebseb> !pm > mhadmin01
<ubottu> mhadmin01, please see my private message
<rhorse> right, mahngiel. You need to include a startup script to start your wifi in icewm, apparantly that isn't being done.
<ratatim> Can someone help me mount a USB flash drive? I keep getting this error:  "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'KINGSTON'."
<Paul4> hello, ive got and AMD x2 4000+ , 1gb of ddr2 800 RAM and a ati HD2600XT graphic card. For some reason when i instal drivers the card begins to suck, movies are shocking. HOW COME, which driver should i use?
<Paul4> thnx!
<Neremor> I've a onboard intel soundcard (realtek) which supports my whole 5.1 system in windows. In (K)Ubuntu I only get sound out of the front speakers. I'm using pulseaudio with the alsa-plugin. alsa redirects sound to pulseaudio. any ideas what to do?
<Nalleman> Hi all, I need help with enable password prompt at login. Right now I get directly to the desktop, but I would like to improve security a little...
<sebsebseb> mhadmin01: in  fact I probably can't help you as such, so not much good pm'ing me
<mahngiel> rhorse: ya, well, at this point, i just want metacity back to normal. it doesn't seem to be operating right. and i get get gnome-desktop-environment to install. says a dependency is uninstallable
<sameer> hi! m using UBUNTU 9.10. Want to connect to internet from my mobile via USB using GNOME PPP. I get blank password errror.actually my ISP has given user name & password to be blank.please help me...
<jrib> Nalleman: should be in gdm setup
<ubuntu_904> how to format a drive
<jrib> ubuntu_904: gparted
<Nalleman> jrib, is that a file?
<ubuntu_904> no i want to do it via Terminal
<jrib> Nalleman: it's a program
<Paul4> I asked my question like 100 times today, can somebody please help me!
<ubuntu_904> sudo mkfs -v fat32 someting
<jrib> Nalleman: System -> Administration -> Login Window I think
<hRb> Linux users do it in the terminal.
<jrib> ubuntu_904: read the man page then
<hRb> :]
<ubuntu_904> man what ?
<rhorse> mahngiel: It's weird because the wifi script should start before the WM does.
<jrib> ubuntu_904: usually man command_i_want_to_learn_about
<sebsebseb> Pudgy: those kind of cards tend to get issues with Ubuntu, that's about all I know when it comes to that
<sebsebseb> Pudgy: uh wrong one
<jack_daniels> a
<sebsebseb> Paul4: see above
<JONDAVIS> i have read the info.but i am still not abile to get my dvds to play.some one need to help me out
<ubuntu_904> hmm ok
<jack_daniels> kukum hy une kshtu  bre no
<Nalleman> jrib, thanks.
<rhorse> mahngiel: but it's easy to do, once you know how
<ShawnRisk> jrib: I am going for lunch
<UserC> n
<jrib> ShawnRisk: me too, enjoy
<mahngiel> rhorse: well, i'm up sh!t creek right now. i'm just frustrated
<sebsebseb> Paul4: also try and get from the repo, or you might get issues
<jack_daniels> rhorse,  haw are you baby
<sebsebseb> !ati |  Paul4
<ubottu> Paul4: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> ubuntu_904: the "something" is the block device corresponding to your partition (something like /dev/sdXn)
<ubuntu_904> hmm
<ubuntu_904> ok.. onto man mkfs
<Paul4> thnx!
<UserC> m
<LasBuntu> hiya
<LasBuntu> is there any easy way to get a list of additional packages i've installed?
<rhorse> jack_daniels: I'm fine baby
<ManDay_> is there a meta package for gnome?
<dAlfa89_> Whenever I try to shut down the laptop, a load of funky colours and lines come up (As if it were an overheating problem), if I switch between a cli runlevel and the graphical one, it doesn't do it (Except when first using the cli runlevel), any ideas why it's happening?
<Paul4> well i installed the envy driver, uninstalled, i activated the hardware driver thingy, and i installed the ati drivers from ati.com but it didnt help
<mahngiel> rhorse: metacity isn't drawing the windows properly. i have no min, max, close buttons, cannot resize, and cannot alt+tab. basically, i'm running a flat win mgr
<sameer> no one here to help me out....?
<jack_daniels> very nice baby  rhorse
<sameer> hi! m using UBUNTU 9.10. Want to connect to internet from my mobile via USB using GNOME PPP. I get blank password errror.actually my ISP has given user name & password to be blank.please help me...
<sebsebseb> Paul4: uhmm good luck
<mahngiel> sameer: doesn't seem like anybody has the info you're looking for sameer
<Paul4> thnx
<mahngiel> sameer: might want to talk to your provider
<sameer> mahngiel : spoken to my ISP....they repeat it should be blank. works fine in windows
<ratatim> I keep getting this error : "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'KINGSTON'." when trying to mount my flash drive. I know the ports work because they mount my usb mouse. What should i DO?
<sebsebseb> sameer: just, because something works in Windows, does not mean that it will on Ubuntu
<JONDAVIS> hay people i need some one who know how to play dvds and get them to play i am liveing in the usa
<JONDAVIS> help
<mahngiel> sameer: could be something in the program code requiring a user/pass. if you can get into the code and change it? i don't really know
<jrib> JONDAVIS: did you read the link ubottu gave you yet?
<JONDAVIS> yes
<JONDAVIS> i did not luck
<jrib> JONDAVIS: good.  Did you do what it told you to?
<jrib> JONDAVIS: what did you do exactly?
<ppp> sameer: you will have to modify the code so that the blanc password check is not done
<JONDAVIS> 'i type in what needs and it still not play
<ubuntu_904> when i try mkfs.vfat /media/disk it says unable to open
<jrib> JONDAVIS: what did you type?
<jrib> !who | JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rhorse> mahngiel: just delete the following dir's in your home dir: .gconf, .gnome, .gnome2, .metacity. I think that should bring you to a default state.
<ubuntu_904> no uck file or directory
<sameer> mahngiel : i m not expert to edit codes in ubuntu
<sameer> mahngiel : i m a basic user
<jrib> ubuntu_904: because /media/disk is not a block device...
<genii> ubuntu_904: You need to format the /dev/devicename  and not the mountpoint
<jrib> ubuntu_904: you should unmount it too
<mahngiel> rhorse: ok, so then when i don't have any wm... what do i do?
<ubuntu_904> hmm ok
<armornick> ubuntu_904: why not use gparted?
<rhorse> mahngiel: no, that won't harm it. Gnome will create new ones for you.
<JONDAVIS> i have read the info that you guys have gave me and i did some sodo apt get install stuff
<ubuntu_904> nah i want to try on Terminal only :)
<hmca> i have upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and i'm afraid the system wont boot , cant i just switch to runlevel 0? and then runlevel 2 again and be running the new system ?
<luist> whats the macedonian ubuntu channel?
<mahngiel> JONDAVIS: just use synaptic, everything is in there
<JONDAVIS> how
<armornick> ubuntu_904: there's future for the linux world after all :D
<jrib> JONDAVIS: pastebin what you typed and the full output.  And please use my nick if you want my attention
<jrib> !pastebin | JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<deserteagle> JONDAVIS, System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<sebsebseb> hmca: Many peopel got issues after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10,  plus if you were on Ext3 9.04 you won't get Ext4 on upgrade, and  you won't get Grub 2 on upgrade either.  Try a clean install :)
<ubuntu_904> yes armornick i hope so :) keep ur fingers crossed !! ;)
<sebsebseb> hmca: and when you got your ISO, if you got it from a torrent it's probably fine the download,  if from HTTP/FTP you might want to do a md5sum/sha1sum both even, to make sure you got a good download
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > hmca
<ubottu> hmca, please see my private message
<GodFazha> thank god I didnt update yet :>
<mahngiel> rhorse: i'm just going to uninstall all the other wm's i have first, see if that gets me anywhere
<sebsebseb> GodFazha: nothing in 9.10 that is really worth it anyway, if running 9.04
<rhorse> mahngiel: it sounds like you need to revert to default state. What I said will do that.
<ratatim> deserteagle: How do I go about mounting a USB drive? I keep getting this message on all ports:  "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'KINGSTON'."
<seidos> i've been having difficulty with an iso of ubuntu hardy i burned.  this is the 2nd time i've had a bad cd.
<mahngiel> rhorse: i'll do that momentarily. just as soon as i dump thiss other crap
<GodFazha> sebsebseb, I'm running 9.04 x64 atm, was a female dog to get flash and everything else to work, I'd rather stay on the safe side for now :P
<seidos> it just freezes when i try to boot from it
<jozefk> where is the ~/.mc folder with ini and other files in Ubuntu located?
<rhorse> mahngiel: good show! Let me know how it worked out.
<jograd> hi. good morning everyone. i need help on integrating postfix and squirrelmail. i've successfully installed postfix, dovecot, and squireelmail but they aren't integrated wherein when i create a new mail user in the server, that user couldn't log in using squirrelmail still. i've followed the ubuntu tutorial to the teeth. may anyone help me please?
<ubuntu_904> cool i formatted.. sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdxx
<sebsebseb> GodFazha: I suggest doing a clean install of 10.04 though, when that's out,  assuming you got Ext3 on 9.04 which you will have by default,  plus how you won't get Grub 2 on upgrade, and how sometimes some bad settings are left behind after an upgrade that then cause problems later on
<deserteagle> jograd, wish I could help, but I have NO clue what you're talking about :(
<armornick> hey, does anyone know about an xchat channel?
<jograd> hi deserteagle, may i explain further?
<ubuntu_904> thanks once again guy
<GodFazha> armornick, #xchat
<ubuntu_904> guys*
<plague> evening
<sebsebseb> GodFazha: ok well really for many 9.04  is better than 9.10
<deserteagle> jograd, i'm afraid I won't be of help, as I honestly don't have a clue as to anything you just mentioned, best of luck though!
<GodFazha> That seems the right thing to do sebsebseb =) have to do a clean install sometime anyway, ubuntu was supposed to dual boot with win7 but it removed the ntldr
<eeriku> can somone pls help me with that crontab problem?
<armornick> GodFazha: thanks
<ratatim> ﻿sebsebseb: ﻿How do I go about mounting a USB drive? I keep getting this message on all ports:  "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'KINGSTON'." Sorry if i'm being a bother
<GodFazha> But O well, I hardly ever use any windows apps ~_~
<jozefk> where is the ~/.mc folder with ini and other files in Ubuntu located?
<plague> hmmm question: to change screen resolutions in karmic I'd use System->Preferences-> Display correct?
<Leoneof`> hola
<sebsebseb> ratatim: not sure, but in 9.10?
<deserteagle> ratatim, is your ubuntu stock?
<sebsebseb> !es |  lengend
<ubottu> lengend: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ratatim> 8.04 i'm sorry
<sebsebseb> lengend: wrong one
<GodFazha> O btw sebsebseb something else I wanted to ask, what's a good program to unrar files? I downloaded some rar files the other day and I tried several and it just gave me errors trying to unrar them, I had to resort to using windows
<Pandit> Yes, you change it there
<sebsebseb> !es |  Leoneof`
<mahngiel> rhorse: okay, del'd all but .metacity, doesn't seem to be in ~ for me. should i restart or update?
<ubottu> Leoneof`: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<GodFazha> tried several programs*
<deserteagle> plague, as far as I know, yeah
<plague> Pandit what if the resolution I want isn't listed though?
<armornick> GodFazha: it should be possible with the default archiver after you install the unrar package
<sebsebseb> ratatim: nots ure, but it should just work as far as I know
<ratatim> deserteagle: it used to mount but i did a clean install downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04 it stopped working
<deserteagle> plauge: you'd have to add it
<rhorse> mahngiel: ya, restart the desktop by signing in again. No need to reboot.
<plague> ok let me have a look
 * mahngiel crosses fingers
<sebsebseb> ratatim: 8.10 to 8.04 why?
<deserteagle> ratatim, it isn't listed as a bug in 8.04?
<ratatim> sebsebseb: at the time i could get more support.
<Pandit> O_o
<ratatim> deserteagle: yeah that's why i'm confused
<sebsebseb> ratatim: more support with what?  or do you just mean how 8.04 is supported for longer than 8.10?
<ratatim> sebsebseb: i could find more information on the ubuntu forums for 8.04.
<sebsebseb> ratatim: 8.10 is sadly on the verge of running out of support, it has been a rather good release for many people :)
<Pericius> i'm installing 9.10 and the partition manager shows no discs
<benste> how can I use apport-bug to upload a *.crash to an existing bug on LP ?
<Pericius> what could be the issue?
<GodFazha> armornick, thanks mate :D it works now
<deserteagle> ratatim, have you tried unmounting via superuser?
<deserteagle> (sudo unmount...)
<sebsebseb> ratatim: ok well that makes sense for two reasons, it was released before  8.10, and it's also a Long Term Support release
<armornick> GodFazha: no problem ;)
<Neremor> hello!
<geitenneuker> määäh
<sebsebseb> ratatim: by the way if you stay on 8.04 untill 10.04 comes out, you will be able to directly upgrade to it, however you won't get Ext4 or Grub 2 on upgrade
<deserteagle> hey!
<ratatim> sebsebseb: I'm going to upgrade to 8.10 and eventually on up to 9.10. I just don't have a CD Drive and have to use USB to upgrade. though my usb drives won't mount anything
<Neremor> i'm using an onboard intel soundcard and try to setup my 5.1 system. I only hear sound on the front two speakers. any idea whats wrong?
<sebsebseb> ratatim: 10.04  is the next LTS released at the end of April
<sebsebseb> ratatim: no I woudn't recommend doing that
<ratatim> deserteagle: sorry no i haven't. i don't know how
<sebsebseb> ratatim: stay on 8.04 and upgrade directly to 10.04 when it's time, or clean install, that's a good idea
<sebsebseb> ratatim: plus many people got issues after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
<deserteagle> clean install has been better than upgrades, in my experience
<ratatim> sebsebseb: There is a problem... my usb ports wont mount anything so I'm stuck on 8.04 until i figure this out
<aeon-ltd> deserteagle: +1 keep config files and separate /home
<deserteagle> Neremor, have you checked the sound panel to make sure all speakers are enabled?
<sebsebseb> ratatim: or untill 10.04 is out, and you can run the upgrade
<Neremor> yes, all speakers are enabled
<armornick> does anyone use a dell mini 10v?
<deserteagle> aeon-ltd, yeh, i usually back up my home dir to save all config files
<sebsebseb> ratifers: however maybe you got a USB hardware issue hmm
<ratatim> deserteagle: how is it I unmount from superuser or whatever you were saying? Is this a step in fixing my usb ports?
<Neremor> the problem is that the rear speakers have to be connected to the mic-in jack and the center/lfe speakers have to be connected to the line-in jack... in windows this works, but in linux it doesn't
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<ratatim> sebsebseb: haha i just want to use my usb ports
<deserteagle> ratatim, i don't know if it will fix your ports, but sometimes it helps in unmounting devices that your user hasn't mounted
<sebsebseb> ratatim: 8.04 has quite a lot of support left, and it's a good release
<BeNdAbLe> I have a question about Karmic's upstart.  For services with an /etc/init.d/ script, those scripts now have what looks like metadata (i.e. stuff between lines marked with '### BEGIN INIT INFO' and '### END INIT INFO').  Is this stuff just there for comments, or is this actually being parsed and used by upstart?
<sebsebseb> ratatim: well loasd of us got pulseaudio issues for example, but other then that, it was fine for me :)
<ratatim> deserteagle: how do I unmount?
<deserteagle> what directory is it in?
<eeriku> can somone help me with crontab heree pls?
<sebsebseb> ratatim: ,but then I wanted Ext4 and other later features so yep, bye bye 8.04
<rgs_> any ideas on how to make (audio|visual) bells on irssi over SSH work?
<ratatim> deserteagle: you're talking to a newb practically. I'm sorry. how do i figure that out?
<BeNdAbLe> eeriku, What about crontab
<ratatim> sebsebseb: i haven't had very many problems with 8.04 other than this whole usb thing
<LasBuntu> is there any easy way to get a list of additional packages i've installed? I need to clone a new install
<sebsebseb> ratatim: ok
<rhorse> mahngiel: how's it going?
<deserteagle> ratatim, open the usb stick directory
<deserteagle> the folder
<hRb> eeriku, what's the problem?
<BeNdAbLe> lasbuntu -- Try: dpkg-query --show
<eeriku> i have .sh file in glftpd dir
<maniek> hello everybody
<deserteagle> hello
<eeriku> if i run it in terminal it works
<ratatim> deserteagle: when i click on the file under the "places" directory it just says "cannot mount volume"
<sebsebseb> ratatim: well since 8.04, 8.10 has been my favourite release overall,  it lacks Ext4 though
<eeriku> if i edit crontab as sudo
<hRb> eeriku, go on...
<eeriku> it aint work
<maniek> i have a problem with server entrance, somebody help me?
<eeriku> i have like daystats.sh
<hRb> you run this script at root?
<eeriku> and i edit cronatb like sudo nano /ect/cronatb -e
<Um_cara_qualquer> does somebody knows how uninstall wallpaper clock ?
<hRb> ok
<LasBuntu> Bek: thanks
<eeriku> and first nubers is mins right and 2 is hours
<LasBuntu> er Ben
<BeNdAbLe> Cron jobs run in a restricted environment that's different from your user login environment.  Chances are you just need to edit your script to set up paths and/or environment variables.
<eeriku> i have dont everything correct i assume
<eeriku> but nothing
<deserteagle> ratatim, i would need more information to help you, but I'm leaving right now unfortunately
<sebsebseb> ratatim: as for unmouting your USB devices,  right click on the desktop and unmount, for example, if it's there
<sebsebseb> ratatim: right click on the icon on the desktop I meant
<deserteagle> best of luck!
<ratatim> deserteagle: thanks for your help thus far
<ratatim> sebsebseb: i'll see if an icon is there
<maniek> when i'm tryin to connect to ftp server i'm getting info about redirect loop
<sebsebseb> ratatim: also if  mounted, there will probably be one in places I think
<BeNdAbLe> eeriku: Cron jobs run in a restricted environment that's different from your user login environment.  Chances are you just need to edit your script to set up paths and/or environment variables.
<sebsebseb> ratatim: the places menu
<sebsebseb> ratatim: as well as in computer
<shyko> hello ubunters!
<ratatim> sebsebseb: there isn't an Icon on my desktop. And when i right click it on the "places" menu screen it just says "cannot mount volume"
<Reeck_> rhorse: okay bad advice. lost all gui
<sebsebseb> ratatim: ok well stick around a bit, repeate your issue, and someone else may be able to help you
<Reeck_> how do i access my trash?
<Reeck_> and restore folders from the cmd line?
<ratatim> sebsebseb: also i don't have the option to unmount in the computer menu. Just mount
<sebsebseb> ratatim: ok well mount them
<maniek> i can get on the ftp server by cuteftp for example but i wan't change the password, what should i do??
<sebsebseb> ratatim: mount means use it
<sebsebseb> ratatim: unmount means, don't use it anymore
<ratatim> sebsebseb: it tells me it can't mount
<shyko> I'm looking for a new HD to my laptop, does anyone have suggestions?
<ratatim> sebsebseb: it says there is an invalid mount option
<dAlfa89_> Whenever I try to shut down the laptop, a load of funky colours and lines come up (As if it were an overheating problem), if I switch between a cli runlevel and the graphical one, it doesn't do it (Except when first using the cli runlevel), any ideas why it's happening?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  shyko
<ubottu> shyko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Reeck_> shyko: just go to newegg.com
<Reeck_> need cmd line prompt for trash bin and restoring folders
<armornick> hey, does anyone know where I can read the xchat logs?
<seidos> shyko: did your old one break?  or are you adding one?
<sebsebseb> armornick: no, but this channel is publically logged
<oCean_> armornick: see /home/armornick/.xchat2/scrollback
<maniek> anybody?? how to change ftp pass without acces to webadmin
<armornick> sebsebseb, oCean_: thanks ;)
<sebsebseb> !logs | armornick
<ubottu> armornick: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<shyko> seidos, I'm replacing
<mr_moh> Ask me a question
<ratatim> sebsebseb: its telling me when i try to mount that there is an invalid mount option
<rhorse> Reeck_: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> ratatim: I don't know, you will need someone else to help you
<Reeck_> rhorse: i don't have a broadband connection. it's wifi
<ratatim> sebsebseb: thanks anyway.
<Reeck_> rhorse: unless you know how to activate that from prompt?
<mr_moh> Just ask me a question
<aula13> hay alguien ahi?
<sebsebseb> !troll |  mr_moh
<ubottu> mr_moh: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<itek1970> can someone help me? how do you mount an IDE NTFS hd in ubuntu?
<rhorse> sure do! Reeck_ it's simpler if you turn encryption off temporarily, can you do that?
<magmarules> guys i have enabled compiz in my desktop, but the compiz config ui doesnt want to boot. Is there a way i can check why its not booting ?
<sebsebseb> !es |  aula13
<ubottu> aula13: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> !pt |  aula13
<ubottu> aula13: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mr_moh> Fuck u ubutto
<sebsebseb> !ops |  mr_moh
<ubottu> mr_moh: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<maniek> hey, anybody wanna beer? just help me...
<Reeck_> rhorse: don't think so. i live in a hotel, so it feeds off their wifi and uses a browser prompt for key code
<oCean_> !ntfs | itek1970
<ubottu> itek1970: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Neremor> alsa seems to only support the front speakers via my sound card... it's a soundcard with three outputs, where two of them are also used as input. i think alsa handels them as input and not as output, so i don't get sound via this two output slots... any idea hwo to solve that?
<itek1970> thanks guys
<mr_moh> Wech zebi !!!
<mneptok> mr_moh: please watch your language
<rhorse> Reeck_: ok go to a terminal and type iwconfig. What do you see?
<Reeck_> rhorse: i have to open the browser each time i swith OS and enter the code
<mr_moh> Ok mr mneptok i respect u
<Reeck_> rhorse: it tells me it's there, but no connection
<Reeck_> rhorse: i'm in windows atm. so i can't speak out
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone help with this? I'm trying to set up a script that does 2 things: 1) creates an SSH connection with port forwarding, and then 2) launches a remote desktop session that connects to the forwarded port. I've tested the two steps individually and the RD connection works as long as the SSH session is open, but when I put them in a script together the SSH session is closed before the RD...
<l337ingDisorder> ...connection is made. Anyone know how to tell bash to keep the SSH session open while it runs the RD connection?
<srikanthm__> hi
<benste> NO one knows how to add a crash report to an existing LP bug ?
<mr_moh> But unottu is not fair
<mr_moh> I dont like his comments
<mahngiel> i think it would be easier if i restored the files from the trash bin
<armornick> mr_moh: ubottu is a bot
<mr_moh> Why is he so hard ?
<zwanzig> hey, i've got a little problem. My ISP doesn't add my mac to mac-list on the router, so i haven't internet. Precisly port 80 is blocked. Someone know how can i change browsing net port:80 to any other?
<sebsebseb> mr_moh: she
<sebsebseb> !gender |  mr_moh
<ubottu> mr_moh: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<mahngiel> hahahaha
<cephalopoid> hello
<mahngiel> hi
<sebsebseb> mr_moh: Do you have a support question?  Why are you here?
<JONDAVIS> ubottu are you a female bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mr_moh> Ok
<armornick> lol, best. bot. evar. :D
<cephalopoid> I'm trying to get my tv-out to work with my tv, so far no success getting it to work in the xorg.conf
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mr_moh> I have no question only solution
<zwanzig> can someone help me ?
<sebsebseb> mr_moh: solutions for what?
<ShawnRisk> I can't figure out why my wireless connection isn't working.  I need solution.  The only driver that works for me a little is the Broadcom B43 wireless driver.  How come it will not stop asking me the password?
<ShawnRisk> jrib: hi
<JONDAVIS> hay i need some help on seting up my dvd player to run dvds.but there not working
<mr_moh> What you want just ask me your question
<JONDAVIS> i need some help
<armornick> ShawnRisk: maybe you need the proprietary driver?
<LjL> mr_moh: people are asking questions already.
<ShawnRisk> armornick: explain
<JONDAVIS> hello people
<Snausages> ShawnRisk: you might try deleting the stored wireless connections in the network panel and then rejoining again.  Mine went in a weird loop once until I cleared it like that.
<JONDAVIS> i need help playing my dvd s
<mr_moh> Ok i ll answer to mr jondavis nos
<LjL> !dvd | JONDAVIS, have you checked this?
<ubottu> JONDAVIS, have you checked this?: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ShawnRisk> Snausages: going to try
<armornick> ShawnRisk: there's a wireless network card by broadcom that needs a binary driver
<cephalopoid> can anyone tell me how to extend my desktop to a tv?
<armornick> ShawnRisk: it's usually used in dell laptops
<samuli--> JONDAVIS, have you installed needed codec?
<samuli--> libdvdcss2 I think it's called
<JONDAVIS> i have spent hrs looking aroung and trying to set my player up to play dvds
<mr_moh> Jondavis have switched your DVD on ?
<JONDAVIS> not a thing is working
<dox_drum> samuli--, that's right
<armornick> JONDAVIS: after you install libdvdcss2, you have to run a commandline script to make encrypted dvd playback working
<ShawnRisk> armornick: where do I see this?
<JONDAVIS> ok but how
<JONDAVIS> and to what player
<JONDAVIS> pm me
<mr_moh> Have u tried with an original dvd ?
<dox_drum> JONDAVIS, install libdvdcss2 and gxine
<Fl1pFl0p> l337ingDisorder: maybe use nohup before exicuting the script
<LjL> !u | mr_moh
<ubottu> mr_moh: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<armornick> JONDAVIS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Encrypted%20DVDs
<cephalopoid> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dox_drum> JONDAVIS, gxine plays DVDs,
<JONDAVIS> i think i have goen all that
<JONDAVIS> need help need help need help
<ShawnRisk> Snausages: didn't help
<SergeySyrota> Hi guys! I'm having trouble with my ubuntu 8.04 lts on a dell box... Kernel load in htop shows 100% for most CPUs frequently. Not sure what that means, and googling does not return any good results. would you have any suggestions as to how shuld I go about troubleshooting this thing?
<mr_moh> What the fuck ubottu i m using a smart phone !
<Snausages> ShawnRisk: which wireless card is it?
<armornick> JONDAVIS: have you run the terminal script?
<LjL> mr_moh: you were warned before about using language
<LjL> !guidelines > mr_moh    (mr_moh, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> !language > mr_moh    (mr_moh, see the private message from ubottu)
<Fl1pFl0p> l337ingDisorder: i use 'nohup' to keep my scripts from ending
<armornick> SnakDoc: do you perhaps know how to filter lspci input?
<JONDAVIS> look guys i am trying my best to do it my self but i am haveing no luck '
<yeaha> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> JONDAVIS: are you on the 32 or 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<ShawnRisk> Snausages: Broadcom BMC4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<mr_moh> Jondavis dont worry i ll help !
<JONDAVIS> then plase help me
<LjL> JONDAVIS: are you on the 32 or 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<mr_moh> Ljl is right
<JONDAVIS> i think i am 64
<JONDAVIS> bit
<mr_moh> AnsEr jon !
<mcurran> ShawnRisk - Are you having trouble installing the b43 firmware
<LjL> JONDAVIS: ok, what does "uname -m" return?
<JONDAVIS> i dont know how
<mr_moh> Answer to the question JON !
<ShawnRisk> mcurran: nope got that driver installed
<BeNdAbLe> I have a question about Karmic's upstart.  For services with an /etc/init.d/ script, those scripts now have what looks like metadata (i.e. stuff between lines marked with '### BEGIN INIT INFO' and '### END INIT INFO').  Is this stuff just there for comments, or is this actually being parsed and used by upstart?
<Snausages> ShawnRisk: have you done the fwcutter procedure, all that stuff?
<LjL> JONDAVIS: open a terminal and type it.
<mr_moh> It s important to know !
<ShawnRisk> Snausages: yep
<jussi01> mr_moh: please dont badger people. it doesnt help
<cephalopoid> anyone?
<mr_moh> Who are u jussi ?
<armornick> cephalopoid: can you repeat the question?
<mr_moh> Me : mr moh, human being french living Paris, 35 year s old
<cephalopoid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456 tried this to no avail
<mcurran> ShawnRisk - You need to put a blank password in for the keyring manager password prompt, I don't think it's asking for the network password, is it?
<LjL> !ot | mr_moh
<ubottu> mr_moh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fandekasp> Hi, I've changed my password because something is trying solving a problem on my server right now. But when he logg, all is crypted. I have to do ecryptfs-mount-private, but it ask him my passphrase . Or I don't remember it at all. I've tried to change it with ssh-keygen -t dsa ... but It didn't work. Could you help me ? Thank you in advance
<cephalopoid> armornick: thank you, well I'm trying to connect my tv and use it as a second screen
<porkpie> how do I find out what version of ubuntu I am running please
<jon> on@jon-desktop:~$ dpkg --get-selections |grep libdvd
<jon> libdvdnav-dev					install
<jon> libdvdnav4					install
<LjL> !version | porkpie
<jon> libdvdread-dbg					install
<ubottu> porkpie: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<FloodBot1> jon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jon> libdvdread-dev					install
<jon> libdvdread4					install
<mr_moh> What is ununtu ? Never Heard about it sorry ...
<armornick> cephalopoid: well, I didn't even know that was possible so you'll have to ask someone else. sorry
<cephalopoid> thanks for listening, armornick
<basilic> Hello, I try to connect a slave to NUT for my UPS anyone can help me?
<ShawnRisk> mcurran: why do I need a blank password there? I have a password there how do I get rid of it?  It is asking for a network password when I try to connect.
<robo> hi: i just deleted the icon that shows my ethernet and wireless connection from the panel. Is there a way to add that back?
<Guest11814> hello i am new about 7 weeks new
<Guest11814> need help play dvds
<Guest11814> come on
<Guest11814> i am get up set
<LjL> Guest11814: what happens when you type "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" ?
<mr_moh> What is this fucking UBUNTU ?!!
<ANTRat> !enter | Guest11814
<DJones> !language | mr_moh
<ubottu> mr_moh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubottu> Guest11814: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rhorse> oh oh
<armornick> how do we ban someone?
<Guest11814> you guys are no help
<Pici> !ubuntu > mr_moh
<ubottu> mr_moh, please see my private message
<rhorse> buhbye!
<LjL> Guest11814: you aren't answering any of my questions. how do you expect me to help?
<Guest11814> i tould u dvd
<dAlfa89_> I sometimes wish stupidity and ignorance were terminal illnesses..
<robo> ah, n/m, it was the notification applet that i had to add back. ty anyways
<armornick> Guest11814: did you install libdvdcss2 and run the above script?
<slide> Has anyone used MacOnLinux before?
<cephalopoid> can anyone help me out? I'm trying to use a tv as a second monitor here...
<armornick> oh, he quit
<armornick> bet he was a troll anyway
<ShawnRisk> seems my question got too hard
<``Cube> hey
<basilic> I need help for NUT
<ShawnRisk> armornick: any other thoughts?
<cephalopoid> ShawnRisk: what's the question related to?
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: wireless network
<cephalopoid> ah, "keeps asking the password", right?
<``Cube> i'm trying to find a way to access my evolution mail from command line. is there any frontend like that?
<armornick> ShawnRisk: well, the wireless chip you're using isn't one that uses the proprietary chip
<Guest44171> how do i add my usb skype phone to the devices under skype for audio??
<armornick> ShawnRisk: so it should work with the driver you have now
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: yes that is right
<cephalopoid> what networkmanager are you using?
<cephalopoid> NM? the default one?
<Snausages> Guest44171: got the drivers loaded for it?
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: default
<mcurran> ShawnRisk - Sometimes there is a keyring manager that I used to get confused with the network password prompt.  I was wondering if that was what you were experiencing.  Also, check to make sure you're not using 0's for O's and 8's for B's.
<armornick> ShawnRisk: oh wait, you didn't use autologin, did you?
<rhorse> ``Cube: it should be in your home folder
<Guest44171> yeah it works but skype wont list it
<Guest44171> i can get it under audio settings
<dAlfa89_> ``Cube, there's a command-line email application called Mutt, don't know if that's any good for you
<ShawnRisk> armornick: yes I do
<Snausages> Guest44171: dunno then...  I haven't gotten skype to work on my own rig yet :(
<cephalopoid> ShawnRisk: try wicd, maybe it solves the problem
<armornick> ShawnRisk: and it asks the password when you want to log onto a wireless network?
<webbb82> i just downloaded firefox 3.6 beta 4 and i was just running it by unzipping then just run the firefox file but is there a way to install it in the terminal somthing like -i firefox.36.b
<Guest44171> alright cheers anyway
<ShawnRisk> armornick: I use autologin for the computer not for internet
<``Cube> dAlfa89_: yeah i heard about it, and i assume that i could go command-line only, but i'd like to stay with the actual evolution being used in the background just in case i need it once, but for daily use use a command line interface
<armornick> ShawnRisk: well, the keychain manager wants you to unlock it because you are using autologin
<rhorse> ``Cube: it should be in your home folder: ~/evolution/local. You can read with text browser of your choice. If evolution has an option for mbox format you can read with mutt and other cli mail apps
<armornick> ShawnRisk: when you use autologin it isn't automatically unlocked when you log in
<basilic> I need help for NUT and UPS
<``Cube> rhorse: what about sending mail aso.? i'm looking for an actual mail client you know
<cephalopoid> ShawnRisk: try wicd ;)
<stevr1it> hello i have a problem of kernel with 9.10 thunderbird and other software are blocking and appeares this sentence. futex_wait_queue_me
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: I am getting it
<ShawnRisk> armornick: I don't understand fully
<armornick> ``Cube: there's a lot of terminal mail clients
<rhorse> ``Cube: mutt is prolly the best choice for a cli mail client. You can get info on installing here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mutt
<armornick> ShawnRisk: well, the password for your wireless connection is stored in some kind of locked database
<armornick> ShawnRisk: and it normally unlocks when you log in
<``Cube> rhorse: armornick: you know pidgin? perhaps you know finch? that is exactly what im looking for with evolution
<armornick> ShawnRisk: but not when you use autologin
<nbad57>  /part
<kevinmcq> hello i have been having trouble using a usb flash drive as a live cd, i got it to work once when i formatted the stick on a windows pc then used unetbootin for ubuntu netbook remix, but i was stupid and reformatted the stick after installing ubuntu on my netbook
<ShawnRisk> armornick: oh okay
<armornick> ``Cube: you mean an instant messaging client for the cli?
<rhorse> ``Cube: mutt with ssmtp is a hell good mail program. Don't know about finch, etc.
<armornick> ``Cube: for msn and stuff?
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: I have some problems.  "Could not find a network configuration tool"
<kevinmcq> now when i try to use unetbootin or the usb creator, the iso copies and such, but when i reboot the computer says no operating system found
<Marc128000> ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp993
<Pici> Marc128000: please don't do that.
<cephalopoid> ShawnRisk: with wicd or the default one?
<kevinmcq> could someone point me to a guide on how to properly setup a usb flash drive so i can use it as a live cd?
<rhorse> finally someone with sense!
<Marc128000> *-96/699
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: wicd
<ANTRat> cat like typing detected
<``Cube> armornick: rhorse: nono listen. you guys know pidgin i assume? finch is something like textpidgin. it's exactly the same as pidgin, having most of the functions, using most of the same libraries, writing the same logs, aso. finch is like pidgin's text counterpart
<rhorse> ``Cube: if you convert evolution to mbox format you can access your mail from both evolution and mutt
<rumpel_> hi. why is pastebinit bad?
<LjL> rumpel_: uhm, it's not...?
<basilic> je cherche de l'aide pour la configuration de NUT avec un poste master et un slave, mais j'arrive pas a meconnecter au master y a quelqu'un!!
<cephalopoid> rumpel: just don't stick personal or security-related stuff there
<LjL> !fr | basilic
<ubottu> basilic: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<armornick> kevinmcq: have you tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<basilic> I need help for configure NUT with master and slave
<LjL> basilic: what is NUT?
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: any ideas?
<cephalopoid> ShawnRisk: maybe there's a how-to in the wiki... maybe you need to do extra steps before you can use wicd
<basilic> NUT is a service for UPS
<``Cube> rhorse: but can i send from it as well?
<kevinmcq> armornick, yes ive seen that, like i said, after doing that the computer says no operating system found, but i could try it again
<``Cube> rhorse: i dont want just to read it. maybe there is a nice gui client, that also has a text version=
<Shwack> Hello
<lainy> Hello, has anyone had this problem before? MPD is playing perfectly fine but the MPD values on Conky all display as "(null)". Sometimes, and I don't know why, it works, i.e., it displays the MPD song, etc.... Any help appreciated
<``Cube> Shwack: hi
<q0_0p> anyone know what this error could be?  everytime i load gui program through the temrinal i get this error message
<q0_0p> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
<rhorse> basilic: try #b&d
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: what is the link to the how-to?
<Shwack> ``Cube:  ARe you familiar with files not showing up on your desktop unless refreshing desktop?
<armornick> kevinmcq: do you have another usb to try, perhaps?
<basilic> I try rhorse
<mahngiel> how do i access the trash from terminal?
<cephalopoid> ShawnRisk: I don't know, I just said there maybe was... give me a second and I'll look it up
<basilic> b&d is an empty chan
<rhorse> basilic: yes, if you want to involve your NUT with slaves and masters, that's your best choice
<basilic> rhorse: No chan b&d
<kevinmcq> armornick, no, and this one has worked its just a question of getting it to work again hehe
<decora> q0_0p: accroding to http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/13223 it doesnt hurt anything, just a warning
<basilic> rhorse: sorry I don't understand your joke, certainly beacause I'm french
<cephalopoid> ShawnRisk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<BeNdAbLe> I have a question about Karmic's upstart.  For services with an /etc/init.d/ script, those scripts now have what looks like metadata (i.e. stuff between lines marked with '### BEGIN INIT INFO' and '### END INIT INFO').  Is this stuff just there for comments, or is this actually being parsed and used by upstart?
<armornick> mahngiel: the terminal doesn't really have a trash folder, so you'll have to find out where the trash folder is located in gnome
<q0_0p> decora, i know it doesn't hurt was just trying to get rid the warning
<rhorse> basilic: you guys invented all that stuff!!
<q0_0p> decora, thx for helping
<armornick> kevinmcq: as a last resort, I can only think of either buying another usb drive or buying unr from on-disk.com
<kevinmcq> alright thanks
<benste> basilic: !fr
<decora> q0_0p: gui_command | grep -v "Generic Event Extension"
<basilic> I don't find any help on fr, I try
<decora> or if its on stderr gui_command 2>&1 | grep -v "Generic Event Extension"
<Ghoster> Can someone help me out I have 3 screens running on 2 Nvida cards but the third screen is on a seperate Xscreen how can I change that ?
<ManDay> I cannot install gnome! It says: gnome depends on gnome-vfs-obexftp [UNAVAILABLE] ! how so?
<decora> ManDay: id triple check your sources.list and do an apt-get update
<apric_> hu guys, is there something wrong with intel hardware acceleration / graphics driver in 9.10 (9.04 was that horrible, too)? netbeans (using jdk 1.6) gui is soooo slow [graphics accel. is set to "medium", intel gma 4500m, i'm currently not at this laptop]
<q0_0p> decora, y would i need to grep it?
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: this is so much better
<kubanc> what is the best format to save video files in Avidemux. Size of a file doesn't matter. i would like to have a good quality
<cephalopoid> ShawnRisk: think you'll manage with that how-to?
<Nalleman> hi. does fspot store any data in the photo folder?
<decora> q0_0p: that will hide all of the error messages
<jtholmes> what blu ray bd-re  bd-r works well with 9.10
<cephalopoid> ShawnRisk: good to hear :D
<q0_0p> decora, it shows the error message
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: hehehe yes I can do that.  I like wicd
<ManDay> decora, my sources are fine plus the list is recent (just updated)
<skunkworks165> +
<q0_0p> decora, isn't grep suppose to specify whatever u want that is shown?
<decora>  q0_0p even with 2>&1 | grep -v
<armornick> ManDay: what about gnome-core?
<decora> q0_0p: -v is 'inverse' grep
<q0_0p> oh
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: Connection Failed:  Unable to get IP Address
<ManDay> armornick, as a source?
<cephalopoid> in the meanwhile, my tv problem hasn't solved itself
<manuel_> hi all, can anyone make a SMC EZ Connect N to work in Ubuntu Karmic?
<cephalopoid> ShawnRisk: retry
<armornick> ManDay: no, try to install the gnome-core package
<Guest29445> can anybody plese help me set up my movie player so it can play dvd.there are a dvd box set
<lance> Hi
<lance> I need help panel icons
<ManDay> armornick, do i have to be afraid that it contains stuff i dont want (like ooo) ?
<Daremonai> in the motd of the ssh server, it shows the system information, one of my hard disks is missing... how can i add it?
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: okay
<q0_0p> decora, my bad didn't read man page
<cephalopoid> !tv
<armornick> ManDay: no, like the name states, it's only the core gnome apps
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<gentoo4life> jondavis, install the restricted extra's from synaptic
<JONDAVIS> i have
<decora> ManDay https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/451266
<cephalopoid> !nvtv
<JONDAVIS> there are not playing
<ManDay> decora that seems to work
<q0_0p> ls
<Nalleman> this is buggy, f-spot does not even start for the first time when trying...
<gentoo4life> JONDAVIS: what player are you using
<armornick> Guest39665: what's the problem?
<Guest39665> Hi .. I need a help in panel icon in 9.04
<cephalopoid> ShawnRisk: fixing wifi can be hard at times... good luck, I gotta do the shopping before the shops close...
<cephalopoid> good luck
<ShawnRisk> cephalopoid: thanks
<ShawnRisk> same error
<Guest39665> panel open(tasks) icons are not displaying
<JONDAVIS> i have got 3 movie players.movie player. vlc player and xine
<JONDAVIS> none will work
<armornick> Guest39665: the task bar is missing?
<Guest39665> No
<JONDAVIS> well
<Guest39665> i have task bar but tasks are not displaying like firefox .. any open applications
<decora> JON did u install libdvdcss and all that
<Guest39665> i tried to reinstall nautilus
<JONDAVIS> my movie players will not work
<Guest39665> but it is not working either
<ManDay> thanks decora karmic is a mess upon installation
<armornick> Guest39665, try right-clicking the bar then adding the applet to show to open tasks
<decora> Guest39665: what if you right click on your panel, add to panel, window list
<Pici> Guest39665: Please right click on your bottom task bar, and go to add to panel, and find the 'window list' applet.
<MindVirus> What is the preferred VNC viewing client that allows me to choose display quality and compression?
<decora> ManDay: so i have heard
<JONDAVIS> I NEED SOME HELP HERE '
<armornick> !attitude | JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JONDAVIS> my movies players will not work
<MindVirus> Any ideas?
<ManDay> gnome-core, by the way, kindly installs stuff i dont want such as gedit
<ss4> JONDAVIS, elaborate :)
<ManDay> (i guess the meta package would have installed the same tho)
<ManDay> still, urgh
<dustan> Anyone know why the VGA monitor output on my laptop wont work
<decora> JONDAVIS: did you install the libdvdcss things
<oCean_> JONDAVIS: you might need additional codecs
<JONDAVIS> evertime i try to play a dvd it will not play
<armornick> ManDay: you don't use gedit? :o
<oCean_> !dvd | JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nalleman> I need some troubleshooting help, my f-spot closes directly when I try to start it. Is there any error log or any other way to find out why?
<JONDAVIS> dont send me to web sites
<Guest39665> i searched applet then I found five them such as brightness applet, indicator , inhabit pilot and terminal server
<JONDAVIS>  i need real help from a person
<Shwack> I love gedit
<decora> ManDay: yeah not exactly the thing u want to see with a released product
<oCean_> JONDAVIS: that attitude won't help you much here.
<decora> Guest39665: you should have  'window list' down at the bottom of available applets.
<Guest39665> i couldn't find windows list applet in there
<Supersaiyan_IV> JONDAVIS, when you try to play the dvd from VLC, what happens? It should play since it has all the codecs bult in
<Shwack> johndavis lol " a real person " this is the best help you're going to get  - there's 1500 people in here and most are probably cooking, peeing, or otherwise, just hang out and casually ask your question every now and then you will get your answer. You have to be patient
<enquora> Anyone installed 9.10 on an Asus EEE box? I'm having trouble.
<Guest39665> i got it
 * decora is peeing
<MindVirus> Can anyone suggest a GTK/GNOME-based VNC client that allows me to change compression/viewing quality?
<JONDAVIS> my box set DVDs will not play any of thing like vlc
<Guest39665> it fixed . Thanks Decora
<Shwack> by the way - i've bee hanging out all morning trying to figure out why I have to refresh my dekstop in order to see files after i save them there.  Any thoughts?
<oCean_> JONDAVIS: we cannot help you if you keep repeating your issue w/out answering our questions
<Nalleman> I need some troubleshooting help, my f-spot closes directly when I try to start it. Is there any error log or any other way to find out why?
<JONDAVIS> i have
<armornick> Shwack: I'm guessing, but I think that has to do with gamin (the file alteration manager)
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I make voice call in empathy, my option is greyed out?
<JONDAVIS> vlc will not play my dame dvd s
<armornick> Shwack: don't know how to solve it though
<Supersaiyan_IV> JONDAVIS, go to places → choose your dvd → right click an mpg and choose open with vlc
<seidos> Nalleman: run f-spot from a terminal
<oCean_> !repeat > JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS, please see my private message
<oCean_> !attitude > JONDAVIS
<Shwack> armornick: thanks - it gives me a better google starting spot
<Nalleman> oh...
<JONDAVIS> I HAVE SPENT HRS ON TRYING TO DO THIS ON MY OWN
<oCean_> !caps > JONDAVIS
<m1dlg> the shouting isn't necsessery
<ubottu> JONDAVIS, please see my private message
 * armornick bangs head. hits wall.
<Dessan> JONDAVIS, Calm down please
<cmp> hi every bod, when i type this command in terminal " sudo gedit /etc/inittab "   it gives me blank page ... is it correct or i got some error?
<armornick> JONDAVIS: have you installed libdvdcss2?
<rhorse> I smell troll
<Nalleman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/331904/ help, please!
<armornick> cmp: inittab isn't used in ubuntu anymore
<marek> hello!
<ct529> hi guys! anyone who has tried to install Android on Ubuntu? There is an entire page about it on the website .... or is it better to run it on a virtual machine?
<JONDAVIS> i have install everything i have
<JONDAVIS> i have done everthing
<dustan> i know your not supposed to repeat but i could really use some help with the vga out on my laptop im supposed to do a presentation at my work in 3 hours
<Dessan> JONDAVIS, Then what do you expect us to do?
<JONDAVIS> none of what you guys have sais will work
<cmp> armornick, can you check this page please. ? http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28224/How_to_tune_your_Ubuntu_PC_for_faster_performance_
<Untouchab1e> so, did some updates today and now, when I reboot, I only get to an insanenly blinking login prompt.. Its impossible for me to longin, because while blinking, it hardly accepts any input, making it difficult to type a password.. any ideas?
<JONDAVIS> plese i need help[
<armornick> JONDAVIS: did you type this in a terminal: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<JONDAVIS> yes i did
<armornick> JONDAVIS: what did it say?
<dAlfa89_> Whenever I try to shut down the laptop, a load of funky colours and lines come up (As if it were an overheating problem), if I switch between a cli runlevel and the graphical one, it doesn't do it (Except when first using the cli runlevel), any ideas why it's happening?
<JONDAVIS> it says install lol
<Dessan> ...
<armornick> cmp: that's an old article, it doesn't count for the newer versions anymore
<Untouchab1e> Anyone?
<seidos> meow
<ratatim> is there a way to mount and unmount usb drives using command prompt? My ports wont mount my usb drive.
<JONDAVIS> will some one help me out
<cmp> all what i see in this article armornick,?
<buttons840> where can i read up on init.d, rc.d and specifically, what a runlevel is?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I make voice call in empathy, my option is greyed out?
<oCean_> !upstart | buttons840
<ubottu> buttons840: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<armornick> cmp: I haven't read all of it, but the inittab thing is definately outdated
<duffydack> Fully up to date jaunty, no problems other than the fact I just noticed I can access the Services control app..  It asks for auth and when it hit return the auth window stays up and wont close unless I kill it.. ?
<Dessan> JONDAVIS, Unless you are willing to follow our instructions and respond to our questions we will not help you.
<JONDAVIS> i have
<cmp> do you mind to check it all please and guide me armornick, ?
<Untouchab1e> any ideas on what I can do?
<Untouchab1e> rebooted after updates on Ubuntu 9.10, and now Im stuck with a blinking login screen
<JONDAVIS> i have doen everything you guys have tould me to do
<Nalleman> could someone please have a look at this and help me find out what is wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/331904/
<helluvaCSmajor> how do i ifugre out if my network card supports monitor mode?
<JONDAVIS> none of my movie players will work '
<armornick> cmp: seems only the first thing still works, but I'd be careful with messing with the sytem files
<JONDAVIS> guys some one will better help me out
<buttons840> so what is a runlevel, what is the difference between run level 0 and 6 for example/
<ratatim> ﻿is there a way to mount and unmount usb drives using command prompt? My ports wont mount my usb drive.
<buttons840> ?
<Dessan> JONDAVIS, What dvd are you trying toplay?
<sebsebseb> JONDAVIS: If settng up support for  commercial DVD's in Ubuntu is to difficult for,  depending on how much RAM you have and such,  you could try a Windows virtual machine
<sebsebseb> JONDAVIS: and run that inside Ubuntu for the DVD's
<JONDAVIS> box set of stargate ATLANTIS
<armornick> buttons840: the system is able to start up different services in different runlevels
<Dessan> sebsebseb, lol
<armornick> buttons840: runlevel 0 is usually used for root-only use
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows how to activate voice calls on empathy or is that only working on windows?
<cmp> well the first thing works but missing some data in the editing page  armornick , so what can i do?
<sebsebseb> Dessan: why?
<switchgirl> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=113904869998 new ubuntu womewomen facebook group
<JONDAVIS> I HAVE TRYING TO PLAY BOX SET OF STARGATE
<sebsebseb> !women | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<sebsebseb> !caps |  JONDAVIS
<ubottu> JONDAVIS: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<armornick> cmp: don't know, I've rarely ever needed to use swappiness
<buttons840> armornick, http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/153911/   i'm modifying this bash script, i'm wondering if i'll need to start in multiple run levels like it has?'
<JONDAVIS> then tell me how i can play them
<dAlfa89_> JONDAVIS, have you considered the fact your DVD player might be dead?
<Pici> JONDAVIS: Please be patient.
<ratatim> JONDAVIS: have you tried vlc?
<cmp> what is swappiness for armornick, ?
<Ghoster> Can someone help me out I have 3 screens running on 2 Nvida cards but the third screen is on a seperate Xscreen how can I change that ?
<JONDAVIS> itis not died'
<the_vdi> Hi. I've got a USB mouse (AMU2604EUK) that won't work with Ubuntu 9.10. I tried the forum but no one replied to the post. Anyone help, please?
<buttons840> what is the meaning of default-start and default-stop  http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/153911/
<helluvaCSmajor> is anyone here familiar with monitor mode on network cards?
<JONDAVIS> i have try vlxc
<Supersaiyan_IV> JONDAVIS, type "vlc dvd:///dev/dvd" in a terminal
<armornick> cmp: swappiness is a number that determines how quickly the swap partition is used
<armornick> cmp: it can free more RAM from your hard drive, but it's slower
<Pici> switchgirl: Please don't advertise here.
<TopKatz> how hard is it to move the location of /var?
<armornick> TopKatz: hard
<JONDAVIS> the vlc itis notplaying'
<TopKatz> hmm
<sroschke> heya guys
<armornick> TopKatz: do you mean physical location or where the apps reference?
<TopKatz> physical location
<cmp> how come to free more ram - and how come its slower - can you explain this armornick,?
<TopKatz> I want it on a strip set Im installing
<TopKatz> stripe
<armornick> TopKatz: well, you'd probably have to reinstall, is my guess
<TopKatz> hmm
<JONDAVIS> hello my vlc is not playing
<Pici> JONDAVIS: Are there ay errors in the terminal when you try to play the DVD after using that command?
<TopKatz> problem is that my stripe is not initialized yet
<TopKatz> I have to install those drivers and get that up
<armornick> cmp: well, your apps have more memory available, but writing to the disk is slower than writing to RAM
<sroschke> anybody here has experience with using ubuntu 9.10 on toshiba satelite 1130 ?
<oCean_> TopKatz: create new filesystem, call it /var, don't mount it yet, change fstab, reboot
<JONDAVIS> vlc will open but it will now play my dvds
<TopKatz> I really only care about www and mysql
<helluvaCSmajor> does anyone know how to switch the network card to monitor mode and back?
<ctmjr> Ghoster: you might ask in #nvidia but be patient it usually takes awhile to get an answer
<sebsebseb> JONDAVIS: you need libdvdcss2/3 installed
<oCean_> TopKatz: oh wait
<oCean_> TopKatz: srry :/
<cmp> so how can i speed up my ubuntu and keep it clean and fast armoornick,?
<Ghoster> K :)
<sroschke> helluvaCSmajor: "ifconfig <dev> 0.0.0.0" should do it
<armornick> cmp: by disabling some of the startup applications
<Pici> JONDAVIS: Please include the person's nick you are responding to in your replies so that we are alerted.
<oCean_> TopKatz: you'll need a little copying of course. What's your worry?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, if i want a bash saved in a file, what extension should i use?
<cmp> and how can i do this armornick,?
<TopKatz> no worry, just want to know how to do it
<sroschke> anybody here has experience with using ubuntu 9.10 on toshiba satelite 1130 ?
<armornick> cmp: choose startup applications (or something like it) in the system menu
<sroschke> it just doesnt start the install there
<n8tuser> isolat3dsh33p-> none, linux are not file extension sensitive
<Shwack> Can a linux box be built to accept every type of audio/video signal currently in mainstream use and turn it into one output on the fly?
<TopKatz> I want the os root ona  mirror, and my db and web stuff ona  araid 5 stripe set
<helluvaCSmajor> does that work on wireless? i tried iwconfig mode monitor, it switches, but i cannot switch it back
<ardchoille> isolat3dsh33p: GNU/Linux doesn't care about file extensions. But you could use .sh if you really needed one
<oCean_> TopKatz: in my opinion you won't need to reinstall if moving /var is all you need
<isolat3dsh33p> ardchoille, thanks :D
<armornick> isolat3dsh33p: just save it as any file and right click, and choose executable under permissions
<Pizza1337> or .txt
<ardchoille> yw
<TopKatz> thats all I want
<cmp> i got it armornick , so what it should be in and what i should disable?
<TopKatz> have var be located on my stripe set
<isolat3dsh33p> armornick, thanks again :D
<armornick> cmp: there should be a short description about what it does
<sroschke> helluvaCSmajor: u need to switch to monitor mode for wifi
<TopKatz> is this how to do it -https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoveMountpointHowto
<armornick> cmp: but I wouldn't disable anything you don't know what it does
<armornick> cmp: disable bluetooth if you don't use it, etc
<sroschke> helluvaCSmajor: dunno whether you can switch back though... u should be able to!
<mbeierl> ok, this is driving me NUTS.  does anyone know a fix/workaround for the mouse losing the ability to click?  It's like a modifier key is getting stuck for it and only restarting X gets it back
<armornick> TopKatz: depends on whether you want to move the partition; if so, yes
<helluvaCSmajor> it said the interface was busy when i tried to switch back
<sroschke> helluvaCSmajor: or u should work with virtual devices
<armornick> isolat3dsh33p: no problem
<cmp> and if i want to get them back while iam on system allready - what can i do armornick,?
<armornick> cmp: just re-enable them
<cmp> means that i need to restart after re-enable them , but i dont want to restart armornick,?
<armornick> cmp: just log off and log on
<armornick> cmp: they aren't actually disabled until you do that, too
<sroschke> helluvaCSmajor: maybe u r still using it... is there another program running which makes use of the device?
<TopKatz> armornick - I want to permanitly move the location of var over to my stripe set... so I think the answer is yes
<cmp> many thing has no description armornick, ? what show i do with it now ?
<mbeierl> when this happens my alt key does not work either - alt-tab does not switch windows...
<helluvaCSmajor> shouldn't be, i ran ifdown wlan0 before doing it
<armornick> cmp: strange, what language are you using? most of my entries have descriptions
<sroschke> helluvaCSmajor: anyway, gotta go... cant find help here. :( good luck with your problem! (try to unload the module and relaod it, everything should be back to normal)
<armornick> TopKatz: I don't know what a stripe set is ;) but if it's a permanently mounted drive, it should work, yes
<cmp> what do you mean what language armornick? iam working in english language and iam using ubuntu 9.04
<Rprp`> Hi, i have got 4G of rams installed on my Ubuntu server box, but it says only 3G is usable.. Why? I know 32 bit is limited to 4G.. but where is my other 1G of ram?
<helluvaCSmajor> ok, thanks
<nidelius> Rprp`:  32 bit can only allocate 3GB ram
<armornick> cmp: well, the entries have titles right? that should help you a bit
<Rprp`> nidelius: really? hmm.. oke. thnx!
<Dr_Willis> actually i think 32bit can go up to 4gb.. but theres some reserved ram by the system
<armornick> nidelius: isn't there a kernel extension to use 4G?
<TopKatz> hmm
<Dr_Willis> or am i missing the conversation. :)
<Dr_Willis> !pae
<TopKatz> just installed a fresh 9.1 and its not booting into the gui, Im at a cmd prompt
<TopKatz> is this normal?
<armornick> TopKatz: did you install the server edition?
<TopKatz> not to my knowledge
<TopKatz> no
<enquora> Trying to install 9.10 server on EEE box from USB optical drive. Boots fine, but after boot installer looks for driver, can't find it and fails. Suggestions?
<cmp> the titles are exist but the descriptions are not telling me any thing such as ( GNOME Keyring Daemon ) have no description armornick, and many many things else
<Space-Wolf24> is there any java compilers available for ubuntu?
<armornick> cmp: well, don't disable anything the title of which doesn't mean anything to you
<armornick> Space-Wolf24: open-jdk, or jre
<TopKatz> what is the command to fire up the gui?
<Space-Wolf24> thanks, can I get it from synpatic?
<Space-Wolf24> synaptic*
<armornick> Space-Wolf24: probably, yes
<Space-Wolf24> sweet
<armornick> Space-Wolf24: you might have to enable universe or multivers
<Space-Wolf24> k
<cmp> but what is its slowing the system armornick,?
<nidelius> armornick: there is indeed but it can't allocate it for direct access just use it as extra space what I know
<nidelius> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=855511
<armornick> cmp: sorry, can't really help you with that since I don't know what services are started at bootup
<tado> hey all. i have some issues with compiz and cairo-dock crashing together
<cmp> i can tell you armornick,
<dury> hi there channel :)
<armornick> cmp: I really don't have the time to help you with something as big as that, but you could try a lightweight ubuntu version
<armornick> dury: hi
<dury> I just downloaded a package called cdcover... how does it work?
<mynameguy> cmp: try mandriva I use it
<dury> armornick: hi there :)
<armornick> mynameguy: Mandriva isn't actually lightweight ;)
<armornick> dury: try typing 'man cdcover' in a terminal
<armornick> dury: btw, why did you download it if you don't know how it works?
<Rprp`> Dr_Willis: any idea how to enable PAE?
<armornick> Rprp`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=855511
<Dr_Willis> Rprp`:  its in the server kernel  i think
<Rprp`> armornick: tried that, my apt-get cant find any server kernels
<Dr_Willis> Rprp`:   How much ram do you have?
<Rprp`> Dr_Willis: Only 4G, but still, extra gig of ram counts :p
<Rprp`> +every
<dury> armornick: need to make cd cover for the school... that's all
<dury> armornick: any idea how does it work?
<Dr_Willis> Rprp`:  i douibt if you gain much. Part of that ram will still be reserved by the system.
<armornick> dury: did you already install it?
<dury> armornick: yep
<armornick> dury: alright, do you know your way around the terminal?
<dury> armornick: by synaptic
<Rprp`> aha, oke. thnx Dr_Willis ^^
<armornick> dury: try typing 'man cdcover' in a terminal
<rcbwnka> Pici: I like homophobes myself, feels less useless.
<dury> armornick: you mean to open terminal application
<the_vdi> Hi. I've got a USB mouse (AMU2604EUK) that won't work with Ubuntu 9.10. I tried the forum but no one replied to the post. Anyone help, please?
<armornick> dury: it should be in accessories or something like that
<lovre> hi all. I cant seem to set cube caps image, its allways the default color, whatever image i set. Why is this, is there somewhere i need to enable this option?
<Delano-240696195> I can't log into my gnome desktop. All the bars are gone. Alt+F2 doesn't work. Removing and reinstalling gnome doesn't work. This is the 3rd time it's happened to me on 3 seperate installations. What the **** is going on, besides GNOME being the biggest piece of rubbish ever?
<armornick> Delano-240696195: install something else if you don't like it ;)
<karmicuser> hi , my ubuntu won't boot now . i dunno what is wrong . pls help me
<karmicuser> i'm now from live cd .
<dury> armornick: I can't find it I checked in accessories and everything and not success
<Delano-240696195> Even Windows doesn't have stupid bugs like that, armornick
<armornick> karmicuser: what error message do you get?
<karmicuser> armornick, no error . it stays at the ubuntu logo
<dury> armornick: it's a commandline program
<Delano-240696195> armornick, but no doubt if I *did* get it in Windows, the Linux kiddies would get on my case endlessly about what a cr*p OS it is... of course, when Linux does it, it's okay...
<armornick> dury: I meant you should open a terminal via the accessories menu ;)
<raja> Is the EXT4 bug still there? the bug that corrupts big files? I lost 2 videos on EXT4 last week. just wondering
<armornick> Delano-240696195: never said that
<linxeh> is there any software to send sms messages from via a mobile, but change the source of the message to an arbitrary string ?
<Delano-240696195> So, any idea how I can fix it?
<the_vdi> Get your hand in your pocket and buy Windows 7 then
<armornick> raja: never happened to me
<karmicuser> wat shud i do ?? i'm reeally in a fix. pls help me .
<isolat3dsh33p> !wget
<blackxored> karmicuser, I'm listening, please describe your problem
<armornick> dury: after you do that, type man cdcover
<guntbert> Delano-240696195: try to guess what you did, when that happened to you
<dury> armornick: thanks dude... I will check it out later have to go right now... really appreciate your advice and suggestions... believe me
<ldiamond> I need something to manage my bluetooth devices. The builtin manager doesnt allow me to do anything exept file transfert... Blueman doesnt work properly with my device, what else can I use?
<Delano-240696195> karmicuser, switch to Mac or Windows; Linux is really garbage
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, where does wget store downloaded files?
<the_vdi> Hi. I've got a USB mouse (AMU2604EUK) that won't work with Ubuntu 9.10. I tried the forum but no one replied to the post. dmesg shows the mouse being recognised but mouse movement does not result in pointer movement. Anyone help, please?
<armornick> Delano-240696195: why don't you, if you've got so much trouble
<dury> have to go for supper
<Delano-240696195> guntbert, I've done nothing; no new installs, clean shutdowns
<karmicuser> okey when i boot , the system stays at the ubuntu logo . it just stays there . no change
<blackxored> isolat3dsh33p, in the current directory, unless you specified otherwise
<duffydack> karmicuser,  if you want to install it, use the alternate installer.
<dury> armornick: cheerss!! :)
<blackxored> karmicuser, try switching to virtual console #8 and describe the output
<armornick> dury: no problem
<isolat3dsh33p> blackxored, got it, thanks :D
<Delano-240696195> armornick, if I can't resolve this issue, then I will... and believe me, I will go out of my way to badmouth Linux at every turn
<blackxored> isolat3dsh33p, no problem
<Delano-240696195> Linux is a cult
<karmicuser> blackxored, how am i supposed to do thath ??
<guntbert> Delano-240696195: please try to remember - such things just don't happen "out of the blue" - not three times in a row
<the_vdi> Sounds like finger trouble on behalf of the operator
<armornick> Delano-240696195: If I had to guess, hardware incompatibilities
<guntbert> Delano-240696195: stop your ranting please
<blackxored> karmicuser, have you used linux before karmic? you just type CTRL+ALT+F8 and you'll see a lot of log output
<armornick> Delano-240696195: never had problems like yours
<blackxored> guntbert, +1
<Dr_Willis> computers are a fad.. they will never get popular.
<armornick> Delano-240696195: it's not a cult, since I just use it, and it 'just works'
<xover> guys how do I get wmv working>
<Delano-240696195> guntbert, three different times on three different PCs using three different distros (the only consistency being GNOME) tells me a lot
<m4rk> what's the best rss reader for ubuntu
<xover> I cannot find a codec pack for wmv
<Dr_Willis> xover:  install the proper w32codecs pack from medibntu
<armornick> xover: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<blackxored> xover, ubuntu-restricted-extras will provide you with gstreamer plugins for that
<armornick> xover: yes, what dr_willis says too
<karmicuser> blackxored, there is just a few lines .
<guntbert> Delano-240696195: yes - but about what/who?
<armornick> Delano-240696195: have you tried KDE?
<the_vdi> Last time I installed Windows 7, a static discharge flew out of my parallel port  blowing up my alarm clock then a kilo of tomatoes flew out of my CDROM, Delano
<Dr_Willis> xover:  wmv could be any of several dozen+ codecs. Theres also the various virus/porn/russian-mafia codecs that you proberly dont want. :)
<armornick> Delano-240696195: or Xfce?
<blackxored> karmicuser, really try CTRL+ALT+F1 then, you must see the output of the boot process in log format
<Delano-240696195> I'm in KDE now
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Delano-240696195> But that's not the point
<xover> I installed resticted exrtras, but no joy, do i need the w32 too?
<Delano-240696195> You can't advertise Ubuntu as a "solid" OS when even its default GUI is riddled with bugs
<armornick> Delano-240696195: vista. point taken
<ardchoille> Delano-240696195: That's not productive. Please take this to another channel
<Dr_Willis> *cough* Microsoft does *cough* *cough*  time for offtopic channel...
<guntbert> Delano-240696195: please stop your ranting - ask for help or keep quiet
<Delano-240696195> I AM asking for help
<Delano-240696195> How do I fix it?
<duffydack> Delano-240696195, a bug for you isnt `riddled` .. Ive used ubuntu since 5.10.  no issues
<Delano-240696195> I tried the Ubuntu forums, no luck
<Delano-240696195> But instead you all wanna argue with me
<karmicuser> blackxored, okey i see a few lines . but it says just about my current boot . i mean from my curren tsession from livecd  . will dat info do any good ?
<armornick> Delano-240696195: have you tried removing the .gnome, .gconf and similar folders, then logging out and on
<mneptok> Delano-240696195: "Linux is a cult" is not asking for help. it's asking for a /kick
<duffydack> Delano-240696195, explain your problem and wait.
<Delano-240696195> Because I dared get annoyed at your software worship
<Delano-240696195> mneptok, it's true; any criticism invites a slew of hostility
<armornick> Delano-240696195: believe me, we get annoyed at linux sometimes too
<mneptok> Delano-240696195: no, you dared to troll an IRC channel with no substantive input.
<niella> KDE4 is a work in progress, you're a bit illusioned if you think it should be stable and solid
<the_vdi> Go play up your own end
<armornick> niella: he's actually talking about gnome
<niella> lol
<Delano-240696195> mneptok, well, sorry, but I get my back up when I ask for help and get told "well, *I* don't get that"
<armornick> Delano-240696195: did you try what I asked?
<Delano-240696195> It's like a woman going to a doctor explaining she's in labour and the doctor saying, "well, *I've* never experienced that"
<blackxored> karmicuser, there are only a few cases when I've seen the livecd hang on boot, and it's on filesystem scanning and xorg problem after boot
<the_vdi> Hi. I've got a USB mouse (AMU2604EUK) that won't work with Ubuntu 9.10. I tried the forum but no one replied to the post. dmesg shows the mouse being recognised but mouse movement does not result in pointer movement. Anyone help, please?
<duffydack> Delano-240696195, we dont work for you, just state the issue, and while you wait, go google
<mneptok> Delano-240696195: and why? anyone aying "i don't get that" is in essence saying "can't reproduce it, so can't be of much help."
<blackxored> karmicuser, without more information I can't tell, search for lines like FATAL, configuration problem, ERROR in the output
<mbeierl> Delano-240696195: and then there's those who get annoyed when others don't immediately reply with something, anything, so someone dares to tell you they don't know and you get mad?
<Delano-240696195> armornick, yes... no louck
<karmicuser> blackxored, it's not my livecd hanging . its my original installed system dat is hanging . i said i'm currently chating from livecd since my original system is not working
<TLF> hello
<TLF> what's the channel for ubuntu-motu?
<armornick> Delano-240696195: well, why don't you stick with KDE instead?
<Pici> TLF: #ubuntu-motu surprisingly
<Pici> :)
<TLF> Pici: :D
<mneptok> Delano-240696195: anything in your home directory that is configuration oriented that you need to save?
<TLF> Pici: thanks
<Delano-240696195> armornick, like I've got a choice
<MindVirus> Hi guys. I'm trying to use VNC to connect to my home computer.
<karmicuser> blackxored, the problem is with the original installed system and not with the livecd . u get it ?
<Delano-240696195> armornick, how do I remove gnome from being an option on my boot page?
<MindVirus> However, when I try login (my screen is locked), my shift key won't work for a character in my password.
<armornick> Delano-240696195: uninstall gnome
<blackxored> karmicuser, that's another story
<MindVirus> I know this because shift won't work in the "leave message" box.
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<armornick> Delano-240696195: you should install kdm instead of gdm probably
<mneptok> Delano-240696195: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<karmicuser> blackxored, pls help me with dat story . i've no idea wat to do ..
<armornick> mneptok: doesn't that only uninstall the metapackage?
<porkpie> anyone had problems with swat not starting?
<mneptok> armornick: it should purge the rest of the files as dependencies.
 * mneptok has never done it, though
<armornick> mneptok: if you do apt-get autoremove afterwards maybe
<ardchoille> mneptok: Wouldn't he need --auto-remove ?
<porkpie> I have installed from pkg and checked the config  ..... but still not listening on port 901
<duffydack> Delano-240696195, have you tried disabling compiz? like try to ctrl-alt-F1, and do metacity --replace
<Delano-240696195> Hell with it
<Delano-240696195> linux will just get off my system
<Delano-240696195> For good
<the_vdi> cya!
<the_vdi> Hi. I've got a USB mouse (AMU2604EUK) that won't work with Ubuntu 9.10. I tried the forum but no one replied to the post. dmesg shows the mouse being recognised but mouse movement does not result in pointer movement. Anyone help, please?
<xover> dr willis: still having no joy after installed win64 and gstreamer
<armornick> compiz shouldn't actually do anything to the panels, though
<dassouki_> ubuntu says it wants to auto remove about 210mb of stuff, should i trust it
<karmicuser> blackxored,  can u help me ? i'm waiting for some help .
<xover> video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<armornick> Delano-240696195: well, I truly believe in freedom of choice, so good luck :)
<kstarr> i told you this one... http://hutss.com/
<ardchoille> dassouki_: A better question to ask is should you trust what you told the computer to do. What are you trying to accomplish?
<duffydack> Delano-240696195, have you tried earlier versions at all?
<guntbert> kstarr: no advertising here
<dassouki_> ardchoille: sudo apt-get autoremove
<duffydack> Delano-240696195, karmic isnt the be-all end-all
<Delano-240696195> GNOME has always been bug-riddled... the bar icons constantly switch around, the sound randomly mutes
<armornick> Delano-240696195: that's actually a good idea, try hardy until the support ends
<Delano-240696195> duffydack, yes, I've been using Ubuntu on and off since Hardy
<the_vdi> Gnome works fine here. Not perfect, but as good as Windows for me
<duffydack> Delano-240696195, bar icons switched?  like, if you dont `lock` them?
<ardchoille> dassouki_: The package manager is simply doing what you told it to do. Are you sure you want to remove all of those packages?
<the_vdi> And all for nothing. Bargain
<Delano-240696195> duffydack, I tried locking; does f-all
<duffydack> Delano-240696195, wow, and its still not working for you?  thats a first.
<Delano-240696195> GNOME is just cr*p
<Delano-240696195> duffydack, it did it way back in Hardy days too
<armornick> most linux problems originate from hardware
<the_vdi> Trolltastic
<xover> guys i cannot play WMV and I ahve extras installed and codecs64
<adamklu> I am having a problem with parallels on a mac and ubuntu, it seems if I install the operating system into a virtual machine, everything functions as expected, if I clone the virtual machine and boot into the clone, my internet is not functioning properly.  actially doing a ifconfig shows no eth0, ls /dev | grep eth shows nothing, and I do have something in lspci -- when i clone a vm, the only change is the network card which seems to be non-functional -- any
<karmicuser> after a month and a half of ubuntu . now i seriously think about switching back to windows . if the system can't even boot , what use is it ;(
<xover> whats is the beef? The error message is
<xover> video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<ActionParsnip> armornick: or bad config
<duffydack> Delano-240696195, dont know then, Ive installed it for a lot of people and there have been issues, but resolved issues..
<ShawnRisk> armornick: still same peoblems
<ActionParsnip> xover: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Aethelred> armornick: if it's not on fire, it's a software problem.
<dassouki_> ardchoille: i didn't put these packages on any list
<Delano-240696195> armornick, I've been using Linux back since Mandriva was known as Mandrake 9.2
<xover> yes mate
<duffydack> Never seen that behaviour..  might be something the gnome devs might want to hear tho, if you feel like filing bugs :))
<armornick> I actually meant driver incompatibilities. y'know, hardware drivers ;)
<ardchoille> dassouki_: autoremove tells the package manager to remove any software that is no longer needed by the system.
<ActionParsnip> xover: and w32codecs (or w64codecs for 54bit ubuntu)
<Delano-240696195> I also gave Corel Linux a try (yes, that long ago) and Red Hat 7
<lyrae> hi all. i installed ubuntu on a laptop. during installation (liveCD in), i clicked on the proprietary icon and saw my nic listed. after installation however (after reboot), i click the icon and no drivers are listed, thus, no internet. why?
<guntbert> karmicuser: we neither sell it nor do we make it - we merely give support to fellows needing help - so stop your "threatening"
<Delano-240696195> I tried Ubuntu in 2005 and thought it had the potential to be a truly desktop OS
<armornick> lyrae: are you using broadcom wireless?
<Delano-240696195> But, no
<adamklu> sorry, bad keystroke, if anyone answered my issue, please re-reply
<Delano-240696195> It's still too rough around the edges
<xover> yes yes this oe Proprietary codec binaries, x86_64 version
<mneptok> !offtopic > Delano-240696195
<ubottu> Delano-240696195, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Delano-240696195: there are other distributions of linux
<lyrae> armornick: yes
<Snausages> Delano-240696195: that's something I'm challenging lately...   been doing great with ubuntu on a netbook
<Mike_lifeguard> Does ubuntu's xserver run as root?
<armornick> Mike_lifeguard: it should, yes
<Snausages> Delano-240696195: I've definitely found a few holes where I can't do what I want, but I'm very impressed overall.
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest84684> I wanted to ask how do i convert from i386 to x86_64
<Mike_lifeguard> armornick: Why should it run as root? That seems like a bad idea.
<xover> actionparnsip, now what dude?
<Delano-240696195> Snausages, it's still not good enough as a desktop OS
<duffydack> I love gnome/compiz.. the scale/expo plugins are a god send.
<Delano-240696195> It's clunky, buggy
<armornick> Mike_lifeguard: root only runs the core apps. Everything until the gdm, the rest is run by the user
<ShawnRisk> Connection Failed: Unable to Get IP Address, this is on wireless connection.
<erUSUL> Guest84684: reinstalling
<ActionParsnip> xover: thats all i got dude
<armornick> Mike_lifeguard: if the root user didn't run X, only one user could use it
<ShawnRisk> why can't this get an ip address?
<karmicuser> guntbert, threatening ??? i am not threatening . i'am just saying my state . dear friend , i love the ubuntu philosophy and have been using ubuntu for about two months . all these time , i had many probs and with the help of guys like you , i fixed 'em and  learned a lot . but now the system doesn't boot and i've no clue of what to do . i've a project to complete and my state is really pathetic . i hope u understand :)
<adamklu> i just swapped out my nic -- is there anything i need to do to recreate the /dev/eth0 device?
<adamklu> it seems to be missing
<ctmjr> someone get rid of him/her
<mneptok> !offtopic | last request to move non-support topics out of this channel
<ubottu> last request to move non-support topics out of this channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Delano-240696195: depends what you need from an OS. Fits my needs fine (web, media player, chat, web browse)
<ActionParsnip> Delano-240696195: try a different distro, it may suit your needs better
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: STOP
<armornick> lyrae: sorry about this, but there's been a lot of ruckus; you're using a proprietary broadcom wireless chip?
<Mike_lifeguard> armornick: I'm not sure I follow why that's the case. As far as I know, the xorg folks are trying to get things such that you do not have to grant gdm superuser privileges because it is bad practice and actually a security issue :\
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: k
<guntbert> karmicuser: I only came in lately - please restate your problem - if possible all in one line
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: thank you
<duffydack> think he was just trolling.
<TopKatz> got it sorted out, during my install I had an error about the screen saver failing.  Anyways, reinstalled and every thing is good
<armornick> Mike_lifeguard: yes, but the core apps need access to the entire system, which only the root user has
<lyrae> armornick: i believe so. built-in the laptop
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: np man, chillax
<karmicuser> guntbert, when i boot , the system stays at the ubuntu logo . no change from there . dats my problem
<armornick> lyrae: do you have access to a wired network?
<Nalleman> how can I make dolphin the default file browser?
<lyrae> armornick: yes
<armornick> lyrae: try installing bcmwl-kernel-source, then rebooting
<lyrae> via apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> karmicuser: edit the boot options to hide the stupid boot screen which is hiding the useful info
<armornick> lyrae: apt-get or synaptic
<lyrae> Ok, be right back
<guntbert> karmicuser: can you get to the grub menu and start recovery mode?
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can cut a part of video with ffmpeg ? please help me
<pfred1> ActionParsnip where are boot options?
<Delano-240696195> guntbert, when I boot into GNOME, all my bars are gone... I can't right-click, I can't run alt+f2, I tried deleting the .gnome folders in my home directory, I tried uninstalling and installing gnome... NOTHING works... and this is the third time it's happened, on 3 seperate installations on 3 seperate systems, the only consistancy being gnome
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: how would karmicuser do that?
<virtuald> mike_lifeguard: I think it has to do with parts of the drivers being in userspace, and that with KMS we'll eventually run X as users.
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: press e on the boot entry in grub to (e)dit it
<zooko> Folks, what's the state of the art of union filesystems for Karmic?
<ActionParsnip> Nalleman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665156
<armornick> Delano-240696195: it sounds like gnome didn't even load :s
<zooko> I need to build a boot drive on USB flash with, ideally, a union fs so that writes don't actually reach the flash drive but just get cached in a RAM disk.
<karmicuser> guntbert, the grub menu comes . but the recovery mode also stucks at a line saying smthng like choice 1 or smthng like dat
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel | Delano-240696195
<ubottu> Delano-240696195: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<pfred1> ActionParsnip thanks I'll try to figure out what that means.
<Delano-240696195> armornick, it WON'T load, that's the thing... I waited half an hour
<Mike_lifeguard> virtuald: k, that sounds likely. I did manage to find some old discussion of the hurdles to making it happen, so I'll read a bit :)
<mahngiel> !log | mahngiel
<ubottu> mahngiel, please see my private message
<Nalleman> ActionParsnip, thanks, i solved it by uninstalling f-spot and install digikam insted :)
<guntbert> karmicuser: please be more specific - the wording of error messages is often important
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: remove quiet and splash and you will see the boot messages
<gerzel> Hey I'm trying to install eeebuntu on my netbook, so I have to have it on a usb/sd stick.  Do I have to extract the iso onto the usb or will just copying the iso over work?
<Delano-240696195> ActionJacks_, I can't open a terminal. There's no menu. None of the keys work. Alt+f2 doesn't work.
<Delano-240696195> Please read.
<Delano-240696195> ActionParsnip*
<Cool_GUY> still bugs with karmic?
<pfred1> ActionParsnip can I simply edit grub.conf file or something?
<Cool_GUY> im still using 9.04 version
<Delano-240696195> Cool_GUY, yep
<virtuald> mike_lifeguard: care to share? :)
<karmicuser> guntbert, but to do that i need to reboot . i'm now from live cd . can i show u some log file or smthng ??
<Cool_GUY> i want to upgrade when there's no bugs
<armornick> Delano-240696195: did you try ctrl+alt+F2 ?
<mahngiel> i can't seem to find this channel's log
<Mike_lifeguard> virtuald: reading http://archive.netbsd.se/?ml=xorg&a=2004-07&m=2727216 ATM
<Delano-240696195> Yes, armornick
<armornick> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<guntbert> mahngiel: not today
<armornick> Delano-240696195: and it didn't do anything?
<Delano-240696195> armornick, not a goddamn thing
<jamie_> Okay
<ActionParsnip> Cool_GUY: yep and there are bugs with 9.04 too
<A5c11Char5et> I is back
<mahngiel> guntbert: so today's will be avail tmr?
<guntbert> karmicuser: sorry, I'm a bit too tired for "double remote" debugging
<karmicuser> ActionParsnip, how can i edit to hide the boot image ??
<Delano-240696195> I know it's supposed to take you back to the prompt, armornick
<armornick> Delano-240696195: wow, that means it's probably the xserver that isn't loading
<armornick> Delano-240696195: which is way over my head
<xover> butteractions
<ActionParsnip> karmicuser: press e to edit the line then remove splash and quiet
<xover> gotta have winxp save me again
<guntbert> mahngiel: I don't know, the logs were not available a few days, today I see the ones from the last two days are back, but... (it seems to be a problem of the ubuntu server admins)
<duffydack> Delano-240696195, does a livecd boot ok even ?
<mahngiel> guntbert: thanks
<gerzel> I need a program to write iso to a flash drive
<Delano-240696195> Yep
<ShawnRisk> seems I am left out to lunch
<armornick> gerzel: unetbootin
<karmicuser> okey guys , i'm gonna reboot and will tell u the exact errors . hope u'll be here wen i return :)
<gerzel> thanks
<ActionParsnip> gerzel: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<Pici> 22
<Delano-240696195> Linux is a good idea with a bad system backing it up
<Kage_Jittai> can someone help me pirate a copy of Ubuntu?
<armornick> Delano-240696195: like I've said earlier, most problems are due to hardware incompatibilities
<guntbert> !ot | Kage_Jittai
<ubottu> Kage_Jittai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<quake_guy> Kage_Jittai, why do you need to pirate it?
<Delano-240696195> armornick, you're drawing at straws
<ActionParsnip> Kage_Jittai: You can "pirate" one from http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<armornick> Delano-240696195: a lot of people have linux working perfectly, but you're right that it should say on the website that not all computers work as good
<Kage_Jittai> quake_guy: I don't wanna pay for it
<ActionParsnip> quake_guy: play along, its quicker
<seidos> Kage_Jittai: are you serious?
<ActionParsnip> Kage_Jittai: you get get a nice free ubuntu from http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<armornick> Kage_Jittai: just press next when you get a screen where you have to enter an activation key
<fcuk112> Kage_Jittai: try linuxtracker.org, they have lots of pirated linux there.
<xover> can anyone help me with wmv on 9.04 64bit
<armornick> Kage_Jittai: the copy protection is rubbish :D
<adamklu> i am looking for /etc/iftab to no avail, where is this located?
<xover> i have installed win63codecs and ubuntu-extra-repositories
<xover> no joy still.
<ActionParsnip> xover: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and w64codecs
<armornick> xover: have you tried installing vlc?
<POYO> Bonjour tout le monde
<guntbert> !fr | POYO
<ubottu> POYO: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<xover> vlc is installed bro
<armornick> guntbert: wow, you're fast :D
<xover> its still not loading, i kow the vid works as i had it going in winxp
<ActionParsnip> xover: tried mplayer? mplayer kicks ass
<ardchoille> adamklu: I don't have any file or folder with that name on my Jaunty system
<xover> will do
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: but not the one from vlc :)  good evenning dude
<guntbert> armornick: i beg your pardon?
<armornick> adamklu: what is it you're looking for?
<armornick> guntbert: I was typing the same thing ;)
<adamklu> armornick: ardchoille: found the file holding my ethernet mac address was /etc/udev/rules.d/*-persistent-net.rules
<lyrae_> armornick: hi. it did not find the pkg. then again, it didnt find 'xchat' either..so im using chatzilla
<guntbert> armornick: :)
<Alan502> Good Day :) I want to format my pendrive, i have tried to manipulate it with fdisk and with mkfs but none of this work, they keep prompting: "mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb1
<Alan502>  " How can i change the permissions of my drive to format it?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: howdy
<armornick> lyrae: this morning, someone said the package was 'hiding', so can you try looking for it again? :)
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: mplayer is one of the oldest and respected players around
<lyrae_> armornick: how? =(
<xover> still no joy with mplayer
<xover> GRRR
<armornick> lyrae: karmic?
<NKjoep> hi all
<NKjoep> =)
<armornick> NKjoep: hi
<jlo> hi
<Alan502> hey NKjoep if you have a question ask :)
<N3OInc> Howdy folks
<R3N3> xover: what's mplayer output ?
<lyrae_> armornick: yep
<armornick> lyrae: try download from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/bcmwl-kernel-source
<ctmjr> xover: sorry what are you trying to do?
<NKjoep> Alan502: thank you, but i have no questions :) just here to chat
<duffydack> Alan502, is it mounted
<natbet> my gtk gets messed up when I switch to dual monitor on my laptop, any ideas? Nvidia card
<duffydack> Alan502, for ease, just use gparted
<armornick> NKjoep: this is the support forum though, for random chatting, try ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<xover> "cannot find condec for audio format 0xA
<Alan502> duffydack, it is not mounted, and gparted tells me that i dont have access to the drive
<N3OInc> Is there an easy way to disable SSH login on a Ubuntu 9.10 workstation, I don't have the port open, but I have read that it's possible to SSH.  Am I incorrect in this?
<R3N3> Alan502: try /dev/sdb instead /dev/sdb1
<R3N3> Alan502: be careful pal ;-)
<armornick> N3OInc: should be in login window
<Nalleman> how can I change default file browser from nautilus to dolphin?
<R3N3> xover: do you have ffmpeg installed ?
<NKjoep> thank you armornick, sorry if i was not so specific... i'm here to read and talk following rules ^_^
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: but if i am correct mplayer dont have own codecs like vlc
<chrisinajar> soneone told me there was an ubuntu command line tool for editing the crontab file... I can edit it by hand fine, but i want a package to add a cron job to the crontab so i'd like a more elegent way to edit it non-interactively... Anyone know anything about this?
<R3N3> xover: try ffmpeg -i "your wmv file"
<guntbert> N3OInc: sudo service ssh stop
<R3N3> xover: and see what it says
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: sure it doesm, it installs what it needs to run
<iceroot> chrisinajar: copy a file to /etc/cron.d/
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: codecs are universal too so all players can use the codecs if they are installed :)
<chrisinajar> iceroot: oh yeah, forgot about that folder...
<iceroot> chrisinajar: cron is seaching every minute there for new files/jobs
<chrisinajar> iceroot: i was only thinking about cron.daily and stuff >.>
 * chrisinajar feels dumb :P\
<chrisinajar> iceroot: heh, thanks!
<N3OInc> guntbert: is this persistent? Again, its not running, but I have read that there is a config that allows it by default, if it were to run.
<iceroot> chrisinajar: np
<xover> OK, will try
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: thats correct but vlc comes with some nice codecs (other apps not using)
<N3OInc> guntbert: I'm just trying to harden it as best I can, and I read about disabling the ability to login SSH all together.  Maybe I am just unclear in what I am trying to accomplish.
<Alan502> R3N3, when i try it with sdb it prompts : "/dev/sdb/: Not a directory"
<guntbert> N3OInc: if I remember correctly it is persistent, the output of service should tell you...
<R3N3> Alan502: sorry: /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: not had an issue personally
<Alan502> duffydack, i have trouble with gparted, when i click apply changes are not made; an error is displayed
<Alan502> R3N3, mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb
<N3OInc> guntbert: Alright thank you for that information.  Would you happen to know of any good tutorials specifically for 9.10 workstation hardening?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: try some nonfree things without a distribution which has ubuntu-restrcited-extras
<Alan502> R3N3, im sure the device is plugged and unmounted, i have been googling for quite long
<duffydack> Alan502, are there any partitions on it already ?
<iceroot> Alan502: what about posting the error with pastebin to the channel
<guntbert> N3OInc: sorry no
<R3N3> Alan502: are you using sudo ?
<lyrae> armornick: thanks so much for the help. it worked.
<iceroot> R3N3: gksudo
<armornick> lyrae: no problem
<N3OInc> guntbert: No problem. Thanks again.
<lyrae> :)
<Alan502> R3N3, yes: alan@alan-desktop:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<Alan502> mkfs.vfat 3.0.3 (18 May 2009)
<Alan502> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb
<Alan502> iceroot, wait a minute....
<lyrae> broadcom...always a hassle
<armornick> lyrae: especially with karmic
<lyrae> remember it being a problem for my desktop about 1.5yrs ago
<lyrae> ah
<karmicuser> guntbert,  i rebooted . may i give the exact line at which the system stops when run in recovery mode  ???
<duffydack> Alan502, sdb is the drive, not a partition
<duffydack> Alan502, make a partition first, then format it
<armornick> it worked perfect in hardy to jaunty, until I got a kernel panic by installing the drivers using the official tools :D
<Alan502> duffydack, i choose to delete the partition and then format it, with gparted
<xover> R3N3, what output am i looking for?
<guntbert> karmicuser: that would be helpful - if it is more than 3 lines please use !pastebin
<Alan502> duffydack, let me copy the error in a pastebin for you
<xover>  Stream #0.0: Audio: 0x000a, 22050 Hz, mono, s16, 20 kb/s
<xover>     Stream #0.1: Video: MSS2 / 0x3253534D, 640x480, 6 kb/s, 15 tbr, 1k tbn, 1k tbc
<adamklu> Ubuntu enterprise cloud installation x64: No common CD-ROM drive was detected. -- 8.04 LTS x64 installs fine -- any ideas?
<duffydack> Alan502,  pastebin fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, is linux Mint and linux SUSE not free?
<armornick> isolat3dsh33p: yes it is
<Gaming4JC> hey all, I got a weird issue in 9.10. Perhaps an exploit. Wget is running as root and is downloading 10MBs or more as we speak. Any idea what it could be considering I'm not using wget? o_O
<guntbert> duffydack: he will need sudo fdisk...
<armornick> isolat3dsh33p: opensuse, not novell
<Gaming4JC> lsof -i reveals this: wget      10364  root    4u  IPv4  65016      0t0  TCP 12.183.1.55:38561->balsa.lunarbreeze.com:www (ESTABLISHE
<Pici> !offtopic | isolat3dsh33p armornick
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p armornick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<karmicuser> guntbert,  here is the last two lines : "Begin : waiting for root file system  .... [2.775135] usb 1-7 configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<isolat3dsh33p> Pici, sorry
<N3OInc> Does Ubuntu Enterprise use mutlicast for installation?
<isolat3dsh33p> armornick, thanks :D
<N3OInc> Might that be an issue for adamklu
<armornick> isolat3dsh33p: no problem ;)
<Gaming4JC> uhhh, wget is still downloading here
<Gaming4JC> I guess I can kill the process, but it might be a rootkit? o_O
<xover> I require mss2 codec, is there one?
<armornick> Gaming4JC: what is it downloading?
<Dreamglider> Runnung Ubuntu on a Dell with Intel Core2@2GHz, 2Gb DDR RAM@667MHz and it has been running great(i dont use any fancy stuff like beryl/Compiz) but now all of a sudden it's just "Crawling" along. and i dont know why!
<Alan502> duffydack, iceroot http://paste.ubuntu.com/331943/
<R3N3> xover: Im checking in google
<R3N3> xover: It should work in mplayer
<duffydack> Alan502, ahh... read only
<R3N3> xover: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/codecs-status.html
<Gaming4JC> armornick: I've honestly no idea. HTTP traffic according to wireshark. 10MB of it so far, and I'm not running it at all. It's on the root account, not mine.
<xim_> is there a good image program besides gimp, something simple like mspaint, to use as an alternative every now and then?
<armornick> Gaming4JC: sudo kill it and see what happens
<sebsebseb> xim_: of course
<Gaming4JC> armornick: lsof -i helped me figure out what it was, also FireStarter firewall.
<duffydack> Alan502, does it have a switch or something to enable write access?  some flash drives do
<dAlfa89_> xim_, mtpaint might do you
<Gaming4JC> armornick: kk will do
<sebsebseb> xim_: Tuxpaint :)
<adamklu> N3OInc: Looking up now
<sebsebseb> xim_: and there are some others
<sebsebseb> xim_: Your on 9.10?
<Alan502> duffydack, no it doesnt
<guntbert> karmicuser: the last line seems harmless - but we would need the lines before that - another question: what did you do with your system before the problem surfaced?
<adamklu> N3OInc: This is also happening on an ubuntu server 9.10 install x64 -- no enterprise cloud
<Alan502> actually, i can perfectly use it in windows, duffydack , i dont know whats wrong here
<armornick> Gaming4JC: have you manually installed any debs or compiled any sources?
<xim_> sebsebseb, yes 910
<xim_> im trying mtpaint tuxpaint and rtspaint
<helluvaCSmajor> how do i bring down my wireless interface so i can switch modes? I used to use sudo ifdown wlan0 and it worked, but now it says interface wlan0 not configured
<sebsebseb> xim_: ok so have you looked in the Software Centre for these programs?  How about Synaptic?
<dandalion> I have some questions and am needing some help is there someone that can help me
<N3OInc> adamklu: Heard, sorry. Just trying to help.
<Gaming4JC> armornick: hmm yes I have. Since I use dial-up I use a lot of third-party deb places such as get-deb.net etc.
<guntbert> !ask | dandalion
<ubottu> dandalion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xim_> sebsebseb, i wanted someone to suggest one they liked
<adamklu> N3OInc: looking it up now, that may help
<xover> R3M3: it says it cant find audio codec in mplayer
<Gaming4JC> armornick: still trying to get the wget pid btw...
<sebsebseb> xim_: If you want a basic Paint program,  that is well a bit more than just that since it's for kids, and so fun,  make sure to try Tuxpaint
<armornick> Gaming4JC: just run 'sudo killall wget'
<sebsebseb> xim_: Tuxpaint :)
<sebsebseb> xim_: it has sounds as well,  and some already used pictures
<sebsebseb> xim_: I mean pictures that you can just use
<xim_> so its like kidpix for linux?
<armornick> anyone know what happened to Paint.Mono?
<mirak_> hi
<R3N3> xover: I suspect the audiocodec is not supported by ffmpeg but not sure
<armornick> hi
<xover> R3M3: it says I need this wmsdmod
<Gaming4JC> armornick: alreadly tried and it's not killed yet :P
<R3N3> xover: did you try vlc ?
<sebsebseb> xim_: just try it :)  and if you want something that is more like MS Paint there  are quite a few programs
<R3N3> xover: because mplayer is based on ffmpeg
<armornick> Gaming4JC: that's odd
<karmicuser> guntbert, nothing special . two things i remember are : 1. deleted two users & 2. used cpu-freqscaling applet in the gnome panel
<mirak_> is there a msn client that allow chat and cam ?
<duffydack> R3N3,  I thought it was mencoder
<Gaming4JC> armornick: I killed the pid and it's back under a new one... this is odd o_o
<Snausages> Can anyone suggest a software package & method for doing a complete system backup to an external HDD?
<sebsebseb> mirak_: AMSN
<Alan502> duffydack, any ideaS?
<xim_> sebsebseb, dAlfa89_ ok thanks
<R3N3> duffydack: ?
<sebsebseb> xim_: mtpaint is good as well
<xover> tried totem, vlc, mplayer
<mirak_> sebsebseb, ok I used it before, I forgot about it
<xover> no joy
<Gaming4JC> armornick: we can try locking it down at the firewall level. Just block port 80? lol
<xim_> sebsebseb, im getting them both
<sebsebseb> xim_: plus there's uhmm
<N3OInc> adamklu: I was just figuring that the routes to different networks may cause the issue, but I'm probably far out there.
<sebsebseb> !info xpaint
<helluvaCSmajor> why would my wireless interface not be configured if i am using it?
<sebsebseb> xim_: there are two or so others that are like Paint, that are good
<ubottu> xpaint (source: xpaint): simple paint program for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.8.1-1.2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 386 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<sebsebseb> xim_: as well
<armornick> Gaming4JC: you installed third-party debs so I don't know whether or not it might actually be a rootkit
<sebsebseb> xim_: xpaint being one of those
<N3OInc> adamklu: And you were having issues without the cloud, so...
<Gaming4JC> armornick: the IP is changing now to different websites wget is downloading. Somethings weird...
<nytek_> i love how all programs in linux are so small and lightweight
<nytek_> well most of them
<sebsebseb> nytek_:  yeah :)
<xim_> sebsebseb, i was just wondering because i couldnt figure out how to do simple things like draw squares in gimp, even tho i use it for more advanced stuff all the time.  im sure i could have just asked about that, but i always perfer to have a couple applications to choose between
<guntbert> karmicuser: no I was asking more about things like: add/remove a HD, remove LVM, ....
<Gaming4JC> armornick: hmm.. well I've never had this problem before and I do look for trusted debs
<armornick> Gaming4JC: I'd try reinstalling, but I'm just paranoid ;)
<sebsebseb> xim_: kpaint as well I think
<sebsebseb> !info kpaint
<ubottu> Package kpaint does not exist in karmic
<xim_> lol ok
<nytek_> sebsebseb: 1340kb
<bjorne_> are that out someone updated howto for ubuntu 9.1 for openldap?
<sebsebseb> xim_: just look in the software centre or Synaptic :)
<nytek_> sebsebseb: lol, like a big picture :D
<sebsebseb> xim_: or both even
<xim_> sebsebseb, talk about floodgates
<xim_> hehe
<faceface_> hey guys, just making a usb stick
<sebsebseb> xim_: what?
<faceface_> going to eeebuntu it up
<karmicuser> guntbert, no apart from deleting two users , i didnt' do anything with the hardware or any other major changes
<Gaming4JC> armornick: lol, not a bad idea but if this is an exploit I think I might take the time to track it down and benefit the community. It's not everyday I catch malware on linux like this. :D
<nytek_> faceface_: woot woot
<xim_> sebsebseb, youve told me like 6 of them
<xim_> lol
<faceface_> nytek_: yaeah
<dandalion> I am very new to ubuntu I have made the cd an was installing it to my computer and wanted to partition my disc and got an error and was unable to do it.  My question is if i complete the install will it work?
<faceface_> dandalion: insert glass of water
<sebsebseb> xim_: oh ok, well  Desktop Linux is all about choice, from the distro, to  apps for whatever you want to do
<armornick> Gaming4JC: alright, thanks in advance for helping the community :D
<sebsebseb> xim_: there tends to be a few apps for the same task
<nytek_> dandalion: it wont go any further unless you partition or use the entire disk
<sebsebseb> nytek_: like a big picture?/
<xim_> sebsebseb, yeah i like that, thats why i figured id just get a couple extra for doing simple things
<R3N3> xover: sorry man, I would transcode the file in windows to ogg or mpeg or someting else
<sebsebseb> xim_: ok
<guntbert> karmicuser: sorry, today thats the end of my possibilities - gotta have some shut eye :)
<karmicuser> guntbert,  here are a few last lines from my /var/log/messages : http://pastebin.com/m593b551a
<sebsebseb> xim_: well I would be interested to know what you think of Tuxpaint :)  you can do that in pm, since  off topic really
<xover> good idea
<dandalion> I was thinking of using the entire disc and letting my windows go bye bye.. i just wanted to make sure that it works and that i dont have too many bugs to work out. So, why does it ask me if i want to open up in windows or ubuntu when i turn on my computer now
<xover> cheers anyway
<R3N3> xover: good luck
<R3N3> xover: see ya
<nytek_> sebsebseb: 1340 kb, what is that 1.2mb? a big picture file :D lol but its a program!
<ShawnRisk> I am having so much trouble I am going to throw up
<nytek_> ShawnRisk: whats up?
<Stupendoussteve> dandalion: So you can still use windows if you want to?
<ShawnRisk> just my wireless is never going to work and I have tried everything
<armornick> dandalion: if you took the default options, you are doing a dual boot
<dandalion> yes thats what i am on now
<xover> i think its 64bit ubuntu being a bstrd
<nytek_> dandalion: youll be fine with an entire disk install, it will force you to learn :D
<duffydack> Alan502, no ideas yet........
<nytek_> ShawnRisk: what card do you have?
<karmicuser> guntbert, okey . thnx for helping nyway . i think i 've to switch back to win (not threatening okey ;) ) coz i've to do a project . thnx buddy
<sebsebseb> nytek_: not sure what you mean, but   uhmm   a  / for a distro can be like 10GB in size, and can have loads of apps installed in that.   However Windows XP SP3 will take up about 5GB.  and Vista takes up like 16GB
<dandalion> i am oke with that nytek.. i just want to make sure that it will work
<duffydack> xover, what video format is this?
<Snausages> anyone? whole-system backup utility?
<nytek_> sebsebseb: yeah, my distro will never be that high. i barely have any gui apps
<ShawnRisk> Broadcom BCM4311
<xover> duffyduck, wmv
<duffydack> Snausages, clonezilla
<guntbert> karmicuser: nothing strange  I can see here - sorry that we missed it - good luck
<mka> Snausages: Partimage
<armornick> karmicuser: you could also try 32-bit
<duffydack> xover, is it small enough to send ?
<nytek_> ShawnRisk: what distro are you running? ubuntu 9.10?
<sebsebseb> nytek_: well even with loads of games and stuff,  10GB won't just be filled up
<Nalleman> Can I sync evolution against my google calendar?
<ShawnRisk> nytek_: yes
<Stupendoussteve> dandalion: If you have plenty of disk space there is no need to get rid of Windows until you are positive you won't use it again. Set Ubuntu as the default with a short timeout and you can still learn
<nytek_> ShawnRisk: check restricted drivers?
<nytek_> sebsebseb: true true, the beauty of linux
<armornick> sebsebseb, nytek_: unless you install 3D games ;)
<nytek_> sebsebseb: !
<ShawnRisk> nytek_: how?
<xover> never say never with windows guys, lol.
<nytek_> armornick: no time for that
<nytek_> armornick: :(
<dandalion> how do i set it as the default
<nytek_> ShawnRisk: system > restricted drivers
<karmicuser> guntbert,  one last question . could deleting two users 've caused this ? ny possibility ??
<duffydack> Alan502,  tried deleting the partition from fdisk ?
<nytek_> xover: lol, indeed
<armornick> ShawnRisk: whatever you do, don't install broadcom STA from the restricted drivers menu
<nytek_> armornick: why?
<armornick> ShawnRisk: it gives kernel panic, install bcmwl-kernel-source manually
<ShawnRisk> nytek_: hardware drivers?
<armornick> ShawnRisk: yes
<duffydack> xover,  I`d like that file to see if it wont play.
<nytek_> ShawnRisk: follow armornick's tip if you get a kernel panic lol
<ctmjr> xover you can try to encode it to avi  this is the basic encoding options       mencoder  file.wmv -ovc raw -oac mp3lame -o test.avi
<xover> the moment you leave that command line! lol
<ShawnRisk> armornick: I did and I am still having trouble
<duffydack> xover, could just install ffmpeg and convert it as well.
<Alan502> yep, duffydack , but still i have not write access to the drive apparently
<Snausages> duffydack: clonezilla does look like what I want.  Reckon I can install that into my ubuntu installer stick?
<xover> oh really!
<guntbert> karmicuser: I cannot imagine how - so I'd say "no" - my guess would rather be a wrong line in the grub config pointing to the "root" device
<xover> ok cool
<Alan502> duffydack, do you know how can i change a drive permissions ?
<southwind> where can i learn how linux works
<armornick> ShawnRisk: have you installed bcmwl-kernel-source?
<armornick> southwind: ubuntuguide.org
<nytek_> southwind: google?
<southwind> thanks
<xover> what is the mmpeg encoder comman?
<southwind> armonick
<guntbert> !tldp | southwind
<ShawnRisk> armornick: yes
<sebsebseb> armornick: southwind that's unoffical and some of the ops don't like that link being given out in here, since they have some advice they don't like
<sebsebseb> !new |  southwind
<ubottu> southwind: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<karmicuser> guntbert, i dont find any menu.lst file in grub directory in karmic . what is the new configuration file name ?
<sebsebseb> southwind: Ubuntu Pocket Guide :)
<Alan502> How can i change a drives permissions to read AND write?
<armornick> sebsebseb: oh, didn't know that, actually
<armornick> Alan502: right click and set permissions
<sebsebseb> southwind: and if you want to well find out about Linux and such in general, this site is good
<sebsebseb> southwind: I mean if you want to start reading articles
<southwind> k
<southwind> :)
<Alan502> where on dolphin?
<mka> guys, I am still on Jaunty, is it safe if I upgrade my grub to grub2? any advantages if I manage to upgrade?
<dsample> Hi.  I'm hoping there's someone here that can help with a mess made by the Alternate install
<sebsebseb> southwind: http://www.linuxtoday.com
<Alan502> armornick, on dolphin?
<armornick> Alan502: oh, don't know, I only use nautilus
<sebsebseb> mka: no not really
<ShawnRisk> armornick: what else do I do?
<sebsebseb> mka: you won't really get any proper advantage if doing that, also things might go wrong on you
<Alan502> armornick, how can i make it from the command line=
<coz_> dsample,  well  tell us the "mess"  someone who may be familiar with it can help
<dsample> I installed it, but I was expecting it to ask me about the bootloader, but it didn't, and now it's overwritten a Pointsec encryption bootloader that is used on my main (windows) drive
<armornick> Alan502: chmod, but I don't really know the syntax
<Alan502> armornick, does chmod work on devices? like /dev/sdb ?
<armornick> ShawnRisk: did you do 'sudo modprobe wl' in a terminal?
<coz_> dsample,  yeah I dont recall the alternate cd asking about bootloaders
<sebsebseb> mka: also  stay on 9.04 for now :)  then  I would suggest doing a clean install when 10.04 is out,  that way you get Grub 2  by default, and Ext4
<xover> it failed lol, because it cant find the codec to read it
<xover> LOL
<guntbert> karmicuser: please look in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, right in the beginning is stated where the real config sits
<coz_> sebsebseb,  absolutely
<armornick> Alan502: I don't know about that
<duffydack> Alan502, you shouldnt need to set permissions, using sudo should allow all you need..
<sebsebseb> coz_: to what? all of that?
<mka> sebsebseb: ok thanks, I rather stay on grub 1 then  :)
<coz_> sebsebseb,  yes :)
<sebsebseb> mka: for now yeah
<duffydack> Alan502, its fat32, it doesnt do permissions like that anyway...
<duffydack> Alan502, there is something else going on here..
<Nalleman> Is it possible to add a google calendar in Evolution 2.28
<guntbert> !grub2 | karmicuser
<ubottu> karmicuser: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xover> Requested audio codec family [wma9spdmo] (afm=dmo) not available.
<sebsebseb> mka: then doing a clean install of Ubuntu with 10.04 when that comes out, is a good idea as I suggested.  by the way if you do that, you can also set up a nice seperate /home which can be useful
<dsample> coz_: my first time running the alternate install... I saw a list of install steps after I had an error with networking, and I'm sure I saw 'grub bootloader', 'lilo bootloader', 'no bootloader'
<Alan502> duffydack, i have been struggling with it all the morning!!! i dont know what the hell is happening! linux is though :S
<dsample> but I was obviously wrong
<ShawnRisk> armornick: restarting for a bit, something is wrong
<dsample> What I'm hoping is that someone might know if it can be reversed
<mka> sebsebseb: I understand
<Alan502> in windows it would be just less than five clicks
<coz_> dsample,   mm   ok I rarely use the alternate cd anymore  so my information may be old
<sebsebseb> mka: easier to set up one when Ubuntu is being installed, than after woulds
<duffydack> Alan502, did you make this partition yourself before?  or did it come like this.
<Alan502> duffydack, the last time i partitioned it was to install gparted live, i did it with mksf
<Alan502> duffydack, that time it worked alright
<Alan502> duffydack, dont know what its happening now tho
<duffydack> Alan502, is it old?
<mka> sebsebseb: It's just my grub 1 "guruhood" is all thrown in a thrash now that grub 2 is the new kid (and grub 1 being obsolete)
<sebsebseb> mka: gurhood??
<Alan502> duffydack, about two years... but i mean, it still works on windows! i just haven given up
<superfirelord42> mka, nothing says you *cant* use grub legacy
<userone> my usb modem worked flawlessly in 9.04, but since i have upgraded to 9.10 i have to use 'safely remove drive' before the usb modem works. why is this and do i need to fix it?
<sebsebseb> mka: yes that's right upstream Grub no longer do  the old Grub,  but many distros still do, meaning you can still get proper support for it
<duffydack> Alan502, try to format it in windows then.......
<duffydack> Alan502, flash drives only have a finite number of write operations...  you never know, just could be.
<Alan502> duffydack, well i think it is the only way out
<Alan502> duffydack, >.< damn linux
<sebsebseb> mka: Mandriva 2010 uses the old Grub still :)   I think quite a lot of other distros do as well with their latest version.
<Alan502> duffydack, thank you anyway, thanks for your help!
<duffydack> Alan502, try format it in windows first.
<slapchop> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0,0,0
<sebsebseb> mka: the ones that are still being made I mean
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Alan502> duffydack, i'll tell you how it goes
<duffydack> Alan502, windows wont format it if its reached its life
<duffydack> Alan502, maybe why its set to read only
<mka> sebsebseb: you are right
<N3OInc> adamklu: Any luck?
<sebsebseb> mka: it's fine to still be using 9.04, with the old Grub,  since 9.04 is still supported by security updates
<Alan502> duffydack, that is what i assume, it is set to read only BY LINUX but in windows i can write into it
<Alan502> duffydack, im rebooting to see how it goes, thanks
<noisecontrol> dude this font is a trip
<adamklu> N3OInc: looks like it is a problem with the code as 9.04 works but not 9.10.  I will just install 8.04 LTS instead.  Oh well :(.
<sebsebseb> adamklu: Why not just use 9.04 for now?
<jakerbaker> Hello Everyone!!
<adamklu> sebsebseb: I may do that but I have an 8.04 LTS template already and can deploy a server in about 2 minutes
<Oddlot> Is there any way to revert to the default wireless driver installed by ubuntu?
<ShawnRisk> there seems to be no eth0 on here
<dsample> Any experience with Pointsec?  Is there a way to repair the 'bootloader' login prompt?
<sebsebseb> adamklu: oh server
<adamklu> sebsebseb: don't really want to download the image, etc.
<sebsebseb> adamklu: for proper serverss,  use the LTS yeah
<adamklu> sebsebseb: this was going to be a test rails and dev server -- so versioning wasn't really an issue, i like new on dev boxes
<sebsebseb> adamklu: oh ok
<pfred1> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to enable single click action in Gnome?
<adamklu> anyone know of some good dvorak keyboards for sale?
<clone_> hello all am needing some help launching ati catalyst as super user
<seevee> can't write or modify "swappiness" - even as root. Suggestions?
<adamklu> I'm a programmer and use the keyboard for at least 12 hours a day.
<Oddlot> Is there any way to revert to the default wireless driver installed by ubuntu?
<dAlfa89_> adamklu, can't you rearrange the keys and the layout options on a qwerty keyboard?
<seevee> I tried sudo chmod ugo+w swappiness but that wasn't allowed either. Help?
<adamklu> dAlfa89_: yes, but i need dvorak for server work and i cant really install the servers with dvorak as the default as others that need to access in case of an emergency would be like wtf
<cwraig> hi all is there any way that i can open an xdmcp connection in a new window on my client
<cwraig> so its more like remote desktop
<mia> hello
<adamklu> and when i say need i really mean -- to be worth anything when typing
<Oddlot> Is there any way to revert to the default wireless driver installed by ubuntu?
<pfred1> Is there a panel in Gnome where i can configure it to disable double clicking?
<Stupendoussteve> pfred1: Tried the mouse preferences?
<pfred1> Stupendoussteve I'll give that a look thanks.
<coolkehon> hi
<ctmjr> xover you still here?
<coolkehon> I really need some help
 * noisecontrol is making a home DVD - the render time is out of control
<coolkehon> my cd burner broke on me while installing distros
<sebsebseb> !ask |  coolkehon
<ubottu> coolkehon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coolkehon> i need to install ubuntu
<coolkehon> mk
<pfred1> Stupendoussteve doesn't look possible just double click timeout I think Gnome likes to double click :(
<sebsebseb> !install | coolkehon
<ubottu> coolkehon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<userone> can i play orginal dvds without libdvdcss2?
<sebsebseb> userone: encrypted commercial DVD's without that no
<Stupendoussteve> pfred1: Try in nautilus. Open a folder and look for preferences, I think it's in File or Edit (not in gnome atm)
<iceroot> userone: yes, lindvd (non free dvd player)
<sebsebseb> userone: unless you do it in say a Windows virtual machine inside Ubuntu for example
<mrgenixus> hi, I am having that common issue with blank screen on install using Geforce 9500Gt
<iceroot> userone: lindvd == powerdvd for linux
<sebsebseb> userone: or what  iceroot  put I guess then
<mrgenixus> is there an easy way toget it to load?
<coolkehon> ok basically i need to create a usb fro an alternate cd because i want an encrypted swap and root partitons for ubuntu how can i do this and i looked at the guides but didnt understand them to well
<duffydack> I dont see a util to trim a dynamic hd file in virtualbox?
<iceroot> duffydack: #vbox
<pfred1> Stupendoussteve I am not familiar with nautilus is it like the window manager that comes with Ubuntu 9.10?
<mrgenixus> I tried using a server-install disk, since I had that... would I be better off using the alternate cd?
<Stupendoussteve> pfred1: It's the file manager
<adamklu> I am having some severe problems with our asterisk server and would like to setup an ubuntu server for some cool netbooting to deploy the asterisk server -- any good resources out there that would help with netboot and ubuntu -- also what is recommended for asterisk build?
<sebsebseb> iceroot: ah yes I forgot about that, there are commercial DVD playing software's that are paid for, for Desktop Linux
<iceroot> sebsebseb: correct
<paul68> hi how can I connect to my laptop from outside my network crossing 2 different subnets on my server(which is setup as a rooter)
<Stupendoussteve> pfred1: It's what the icons are displayed in :) So its preferences should let you choose single click
<ctmjr> xover: try it this way if not you can ask in #mplayer mencoder file.wmv -ofps 23.976 -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=56 -o test.avi
<iceroot> sebsebseb: in germany libdvdcss is ilegal (imo)
<userone> iceroot: thanks, i will check that out. whats the issue with libdvdcss2? is it not open source or restricted in certain countries?
<coolkehon> i'm on backtrack 4 is there a way to install ubuntu from this inside a cryptluks container
<iceroot> userone: restricted
<pfred1> Stupendoussteve OK I would like single click for desktop launchers too I'm new to Gnome was a KDE fan for a long time.
<clone_> does anyone have any expericnce with ati graphics cards?
<iceroot> userone: but its working very fine
<zane> FUCK
<sebsebseb> iceroot: well it's part of medibuntu
<pfred1> Stupendoussteve boy is the new KDE botched up!
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  iceroot userone
<ubottu> iceroot userone: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Stupendoussteve> pfred1: Open up a folder then go to Edit > Preferences > Behavior
<sebsebseb> !language | zane
<ubottu> zane: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ctmjr> zane: watch your language
<duffydack> found it.. but there should be a gui option for it by now ,,, hmm
<iceroot> sebsebseb: i know :) but not in all countrys
<jillsmitt> hi
<coolkehon> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<userone> iceroot: ok..thanks for the lindvd tip
<iceroot> sebsebseb: in russia its no problem (like everything else..)
<mMezquitale> anyone here has a Dell mini netbook?  I ordered a mini netbook and I'm wonderin what version should  install?xubuntu? net remix??
<zane> sebsebseb, sorry that was soposed to be in another chanell but this one connected while i was typing
<iceroot> userone: why not using libdvdcss2?
<coolkehon> !automate
<sebsebseb> iceroot: yeah well  stuff like that sure, but  still people recomend it here a lot
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<pfred1> Stupendoussteve sweet! that's one down now let me find that for the desktop
<kostkon> mMezquitale, unr
<kostkon> !unr | mMezquitale
<Stupendoussteve> pfred1: It should carry over
<ubottu> mMezquitale: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<iceroot> sebsebseb: sure, why not? ;)
<michel> ehj
<paul68> hi how can I connect to my laptop from outside my network crossing 2 different subnets on my server(which is setup as a rooter)
<michel> wazzzzzuuuppp
<pfred1> Stupendoussteve whoot! It does!
<sebsebseb> zane: I think you need to appologize to ctmjr
<pfred1> Stupendoussteve yeah thanks later ugly new KDE hellp working Gnome
<iceroot> paul68: put the router in all subnets (eth0, eht0_0) and enable ip-forwarding
<Stupendoussteve> You're welcome :)
<mMezquitale> kostkon, thanks
<zane> sorry dude
<pfred1> Stupendoussteve though i have to admit I still like konq for a file manager
<Stupendoussteve> It's a big change
<nytek_> pfred1: no way, thunar all the way
<nytek_> pfred1: :D
<pfred1> Stupendoussteve I ran another distro for like 7 years but it was time to upgrade
<damjan__> what is the name for ubuntu studio room?
<sebsebseb> coolkehon: Back Tract 4 is not a Desktop OS
<sebsebseb> coolkehon: it should not be used as one
<Stupendoussteve> thunar support smb yet? ;)
<pfred1> Stupendoussteve I had KDE 3.1.1
<mMezquitale> kostkon, unr can be installed to a USB thumb drive?
<sebsebseb> coolkehon: also it's not Ubuntu so  this isn't the channel really for help with it
<mMezquitale> damjan__, #ubuntustudio
<GodfatherofEire> Guys, I installed the RTL8185L driver, and now thats not quite working properly, so I need to revert back to ubuntu's default wireless driver for my card. How would I go about doing that?
<coolkehon> sebsebseb, i know but it works
<kostkon> mMezquitale, yeap
<ShawnRisk> reinstalling ubuntu 9.10, and than going to install wireless drivers
<coolkehon> sebsebseb, i know but it works and i'm trying to install ubuntu form backtrack
<ShawnRisk> hope this works
<userone> iceroot: just trying to use open source (or non-restricted) whenever i can, but I didnt know an open source alternative to libdvdcss2
<Stupendoussteve> GodfatherofEire: Did you install it through the hardware panel?
<sebsebseb> coolkehon: it's for a specialist purpouse, DON'T use it as a Desktop OS!
<GodfatherofEire> Stupendoussteve, no, had to compile it from source
<m4rk> I got a weird error that points to this page http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<coolkehon> sebsebseb, i just happend to have it on a usb and dvd burner broke
<tck9> what is ip6tnl0 interface for ?
<sebsebseb> coolkehon: also  from Back Track uh, why not do it normalley?
<MatBoy> mhh, my login screen flickers on 9.10 after the upgrade some time ago... I can only use one Videocard it seems
<sebsebseb> !usb |  coolkehon
<ubottu> coolkehon: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MatBoy> no GDM start, nothing
<coolkehon> sebsebseb, because i need it on a cryptluks partition
<iceroot> userone: lindvd is not open-source :)
<paul68> iceroot: ip forwarding is enabled the setup is as follows public ip=> router (192.168.0.0)<=> (192.168.0.xx)server(192.168.3.xx)<=>wifi switch=>wirelessnetwork including laptop
<coolkehon> sebsebseb, i tried it and it asked for a cd when i did it from a usb drive
<sebsebseb> coolkehon: not sure what that is, well whatever as long as your not using it as an actsaul Desktop OS, I guess
<Blaher> Hello!
<Montebest> boot to the previous version, find your video drivers, write down there location
<pfred1> MatBoy I had big issues with my video adapter and 9.10 i ended up swapping out the card.
<m4rk> I got a weird error that points to this page http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/ can u help me
<m4rk> plus, gwibber icons are too big. how do i fix that?
<Montebest> and then reinstall from recovery mode on the new version
<GodfatherofEire> Stupendoussteve, any ideas?
<Avp>  I want to contribute for opensource, but I dont ve an idea wot to do. can any one help me???
<xover> ctmjr: yes
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: Many people got issues after upgrading from 9.04, try a clean install :)
<coolkehon> sebsebseb, so how would i get it to install the from a usb drive using the alternate cd so i can do cryptluks
<m4rk> Avp can u fix this please http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<m4rk> Avp plus gwibber icons are too big. can u fix that
<Blaher> Avp: What do you like?
<sebsebseb> coolkehon: I guess you can't
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: damn you are sure ?
<Avp> thanx , I dont ve any Idea about what to do
<MatBoy> pfred1: damn my FX5200 didn't work well anymore
<Montebest> @ matboy: boot to the previous version, find your video drivers, write down there location, and then reinstall from recovery mode on the new version
<userone> iceroot: that the problem. also I have a friend who LOVES windows and he bet me GBP 100 i couldn't use ONLY open source software to match his applications. so far i am losing with the dvd player.
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: about how many people got issues after upgrade, yes very sure indeed
<Blaher> Avp: You like graphics?
<coolkehon> sebsebseb, well is there a way i can install it from within baktrak
<MatBoy> pfred1: my 8600 did well one one monitor
<sebsebseb> !love > userone
<ubottu> userone, please see my private message
<MatBoy> I have now 2x 9800GTX in it :)
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: damn !
<Avp> I like system level programin, like adding some new features to an existing application
<ctmjr> xover: try it this way if not you can ask in #mplayer mencoder file.wmv -ofps 23.976 -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=56 -o test.avi
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: what is the best way to reinstall it by keeping the same apps as I had ?
<Blaher> Avp: What kind of application?
<iceroot> userone: libdvdcss2 is open-source
<pfred1> MatBoy I could have probably fixed my problem some other way but I didn't want to spend a lot of time on it.
<Montebest> @ mstboy you dont have too
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: making a list of your apps, and re installing them from the repo?
<paul68> iceroot: ip forwarding is enabled the setup is as follows public ip=> router (192.168.0.0)<=> (192.168.0.xx)server(192.168.3.xx)<=>wifi switch=>wirelessnetwork including laptop
<MatBoy> pfred1: so you took another card ?
<Montebest> @ matboy: boot to the previous version, find your video drivers, write down there location, and then reinstall from recovery mode on the new version
<brova> is there anyone here who can provide some help using awk in terminal i have a noob question in college im stuck on
<Avp> any desktop application
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: I would like some kickstart thingy :)
<userone> sebsebseb; very funny..i will use that on my friend
<pfred1> MatBoy yeha popped out hte old one and dropped in another changed from ATI to nvidia
<erUSUL> brova: #awk ?
<iceroot> paul68: router has the pubic-ip?
<erUSUL> !ask | brova
<ubottu> brova: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MatBoy> pfred1: I have nvidia and it now happens... when I start GDM it starts
<paul68> iceroot: yes
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: when I said issues  I didn't mean with your cards, I meant in general
<MatBoy> was the 5200 card not supported anymore in the latest drivers ?
<pfred1> MatBoy with the old one everytime I dragged a window I'd get these artifacts on my desktop looked like a meteor shower or something
<Montebest> HEY MATBOY @ matboy: boot to the previous version, find your video drivers, write down there location, and then reinstall from recovery mode on the new version
<piti> hi #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: What can happen after an upgrade from  a previous version of Ubuntu is that hardware that used to work,  doesn't in the new version
<jigal> hello i tried to login to my phpmyadmin with root and empty pw
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: ok
<paul68> iceroot: iptables running on the serverside
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: ok, I need a reinstall
<MatBoy> damn
<jigal> doesn't work
<jigal> but on mysql works
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: maybe, maybe not
<Montebest> NO YOU DONT MATBOY
<iceroot> paul68: and ip-forwarind in /proc/...?
<Montebest> @ matboy: boot to the previous version, find your video drivers, write down there location, and then reinstall from recovery mode on the new version
<jigal> anyone know why?
<Avp> m4rk::can u tell me wot is gwibber
<brova> i have a file, "f1" which has hundreds of lines. how can i use awk to add the sum of all the lines in my text document
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: it seems  Montebest  may be able to help so do what they say I guess
<pfred1> MatBoy did you try running nvidia-xconfig ?
<piti> I have a question about network manager: it doesn't let me having two network interfaces at the same time. both work, but I can't use them simultaneously
<piti> one is ethernet, this other usb
<erUSUL> brova: you want to count the lines? as "wc -l" ?
<MatBoy> Montebest: I need you :)
<Montebest> i had that problem, it pissed me off to no ent
<Montebest> d
<Montebest> boot to the previous version, find your video drivers, write down there location, and then reinstall from recovery mode on the new version
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip: that last step seemed to work for me thank you
<iceroot> paul68: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<koko_> how can you make more space in a guest session in 9.10
<userone> iceroot: ok..so maybe i wont include 'restricted' software as part of the bet :-)
<pfred1> MatBoy I dropped to init 1 and ran nvidia-xconfig and things worked better for me.
<iceroot> userone: yes :) good idea
<MatBoy> Montebest: but I don't get it, boot in recovery mode ?
<erUSUL> brova: awk 'END {print NR}' file
<brova> erUSL: i want to mathematically add the sum of the lines
<Montebest> you use grub right
<ShawnRisk> why is broadcom wireless so bad
<brova> erUSUL: i want to mathematically add the sum of the lines *****
<jigal> question: i try to login to mysql with phpmyadmin but i can't get in. But when i login command line wit mysql -uroot -p
<sebsebseb> !who |  Montebest
<ubottu> Montebest: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jigal> i login
<nytek_> ShawnRisk: its not, im using it without a problem
<userone> iceroot: i have to say, to be fair to my friend, he was blown away when he saw Blender and that it was all open source
<ShawnRisk> nytek_: which number?  I have 4311
<MatBoy> Montebest: yes but what "previous" version ?
<erUSUL> brova: so lines are numbers (1 column) ? you want to sum them ?
<pfred1> userone I was blown away when I tried to use Blender
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: I think maybe they mean 9.04 Live CD
<ShawnRisk> nytek_: can I pm you?
<Avp> I want to contribute for opensource, but I dont ve an idea wot to do. can any one help me??? I realy like to add new features to any existing desktop application, but I dont ve any idea plz help me
<Montebest> !who |Matboy
<ubottu> Matboy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nytek_> ShawnRisk: sure
<iceroot> userone: like apache, firefox, mysql, openoffice, linux, open-exchange and so on
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: and if your going to be getting one anyway, maybe you should just remove 9.10 and put that on :)
<erUSUL> !participate
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<iceroot> userone: quake3 also
<Montebest> lo
<MatBoy> Montebest: I do :)
<MatBoy> Montebest: you didn't :P
<brova> erUSUL yes, so far my cut command i am using is:   cut -f4 -d ' ' f1
<sebsebseb> Montebest: also I did the who  thing at you, not him :D
<brova> erUSUL: im trying to add the sum of that output, i cant seem to get my head around this one
<jigal> QUESTION: i try to login to mysql with phpmyadmin but i can't get in. But when i login command line wit mysql -uroot -p i can succesfully log in. what am i doing wrong?
<Eftarjin> hi. how do i restart X from the command line in karmic ? /etc/init.d/gdm restart has been replaced and service gdm restart doesn’t help…
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: back to 9.04 ?
<Montebest> how?
<Montebest> i dont understand
<pfred1> Eftarjin startx ?
<sebsebseb> !tab |  Montebest
<ubottu> Montebest: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: hehe
<Eftarjin> pfred1: no, i want to kill a stuck X session
<LasBuntu> how can I more files in nautilus as root?
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: you have better experience with 9.04 ?
<LasBuntu> ermove files
<pfred1> Eftarjin ctrl+alt+ backspace kills X sessions in X
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: yes
<iceroot> !gksudo | LasBuntu
<userone> iceroot: yeah...he didnt realise that 75% (or more?) of servers in the world run apache, which is open source, and not windows base
<ubottu> LasBuntu: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<koko_> Any place one can read up on the guest session
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: mhh, me too
<Montebest> ok
<LasBuntu> iceroot: thanks
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: well I  had like one little problem with 9.10, but other then that it worked fine
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: I thought I was crazy
<Eftarjin> pfred1: that was disabled in karmic…
<coldboot> I've got Ubuntu 9.10 installed, and I'm using Nvidia TwinView. How do I drag a newly created "panel" to the other screen?
<pfred1> Eftarjin eeewww
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: ,but I left it for another distro, since I didn't like the new features of 9.10
<iceroot> userone: of course :)
<m0ar> I need help installing Quod Libet
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: and didn't want to put 9.04 back on
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: mhh I like 9.10 actually, but the upgrades every time
<Montebest> MatBoy: on grub you can see that there are four Ubuntus
<erUSUL> brova: avoiding the use of cut (i guess you want to sum the numbers in the 4 column). « awk '{ sum += $4 } END {print sum}' file »
<xover> its time for vmware server to come into play
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: what about the upgrades?
<jigal> QUESTION: i try to login to mysql with phpmyadmin but i can't get in. But when i login command line wit mysql -uroot -p i can succesfully log in. what am i doing wrong?
<m0ar> When I try to install Quod Libet it nags on me for some dependencies, how to install them?
<MatBoy> Montebest: yes
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: I have had such thing before
<mMezquitale> jigal, are you at least using all your appz in ubuntu?  LoL  Either way that doesnt sound like an issue with ubuntu, I suggest you go to a programming language, maybe #perl
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: something about upgrades, your not being clear
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: can you verify if the FX5200 is not supported anymore in the latest nvidia drivers for linux ?
<pfred1> m0ar synaptic solves my deps for me
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: no
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: with upgrade, I needed to reinstall in the past because of something like this
<m0ar> pfred1: Just trying to install from there=?
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: ok thanks
<pfred1> m0ar its all I use
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: and Nivida  drivers usaully just work on Ubuntu :)
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: yes, but I thought the 5xxx serie was not supported anymore
<pfred1> sebsebseb mine worked better after I ran nvidia-xconfig
<MatBoy> maybe I bought 2x 9800gtx for nothing :P
<brova> erUSUL: i figured it out before you told me :D this is what i had though
<brova> erUSUL: awk '{ SUM += $1} END { print SUM }' pricesList
<sebsebseb> pfred1: uhmm better of messaging MatBoy with stuff like that,  it's not me with the problem :)
<sebsebseb> off bove not of
<sebsebseb> above
<samba_> !paste | samba_
<ubottu> samba_, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !fishing |  samba_
<ubottu> samba_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> samba_: maybe wrong factoid for that, but you can pm the bot, for factoids
<pfred1> MatBoy which driver you running the binary or nv ?
<MatBoy> pfred1: binary
<MatBoy> pfred1: 185
<m0ar> Gah, I just got a massive error from Update Manager, repo fetching-problems or something
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: seems supported by the 173 driver in karmic
<pfred1> m0ar too many Black Monday Internet shoppers online!
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: the 5200
<ED6EY> Hey guys, i'm having trouble getting the program macchanger to work....i'm entering macchanger -r <interface> and it doesn't return an error. However when i check my MacID it doesn't appear any different. Anyone have any ideas on what could be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> ED6EY: you can set mac addresses in /etc/network/interfaces file
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: yap, after that not anymore I thought
<ED6EY> thanks i'll give that a try
<ActionParsnip> ED6EY: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<MatBoy> but it seems that I need a reinstall
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: nvidia support a LOT of their legacy cards, ati seem to drop them like they are diseased which i think is ridiculous
<pfred1> MatBoy bummer what happened?
<boss_mc> I recently upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic and I'm having problems with mpd, I've got it set to use the pulse output, mpd is in the audio group.  Music plays fine in MPD but it does not appear as a program under the sound preferences page and no other app can play sound.  Any ideas?
<paul68> iceroot: is done sorry for the delay in the replay my little kid needed help
<emilio> como puedo descargar los plugins de linux?? se instalan pero no sirven!!
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: not  as such, but many people got issues after upgrading from Jaunty
<sebsebseb> !es |  erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: wrong one :)
<boss_mc> sebsebseb: a clean karmic install on my eee works perfectly, but upgrading should work too :-)
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: useually upgrades go well
<lwhacker> Dell Inspiron 1501; SATA ATI SB600 controller; error: "soft reset failure"; kernel 2.6.31-15; kernel has workaround patch, but problem persists; any ideas what else can be done?
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: ,but his hasn't been the case for many when it came to 9.04 to 9.10
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: mhh, but Nvidia did the same now :)
<MatBoy> pfred1: it doesn't want to run :)
<sebsebseb> this not his above
<seidos> lwhacker: only thing i can think of is using an older kernel to see if you get the same problem
<pfred1> MatBoy can't even recover off a CD?
<boss_mc> sebsebseb: yeah, everything else went pretty well, the other issue I had (not updating grub to use new kernel) was basically my fault...
<MatBoy> pfred1: maybe, first need to backup ;)
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: well  your not meant to get the new  Grub on upgrade
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: also if you try and install it yourself afterwoulds you might get issues
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: plus  no Ext4 on upgrade for those 9.04 Ext3 installs
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: http://ns2.canonical.com/en/karmic/misc/nvidia-glx-96  search the page for 5200
<aperson> I cannot have any tmpfs entries in my fstab, when I do, my system won't boot and says that it can't mount the root filesystem.  here's my fstab, with the tmpfs lines commented out http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/331970/  can anyone help?
<boss_mc> sebsebseb: nah, not that, I told it to use my old grub config (stupidly) so it didn't add the new kernel to the menu.lst, fixed that now (and installed GRUB2 no probs)
<boss_mc> sebsebseb: already had ext4 from my jaunty install
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: ok and Grub 2 does not hae menu.lst
<Aijse> Any know of a web based torrent client that has the ability to choose a folder for each download?
<Aijse> transmission lacks this very basic option to choose directory per file
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: I wanted to know if it's stil, supported on the 185 driver, I thought it didn't... 96 was last ?
<MatBoy> or that 176
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: have not hae
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: its not in the 185
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: seems to be in the 173
<mka> aperson: why do you want to mount tmpfs?
<Newbien00b> :p
<aperson> mka: because I want to keep my temp dirs in ram
<Newbien00b> shut up
<zane> hi i am using ubuntu 9.10 64bit and for some reason banshee only sees my ipod every now and then.. i have to restart my computer and hope that it banshee will see my ipod. any ideas?
<aperson> mka, but why isn't the matter, it's why is this not working
<aperson> I don't see anything wrong with those four entries
<mka> aperson: it could be that you mount tmpfs to /var/log  for example and then later on mount /var
<mka> aperson: are you sure about your sequence of mounting?
<boss_mc> Anyone else?  I recently upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic and I'm having problems with mpd, I've got it set to use the pulse output, mpd is in the audio group.  Music plays fine in MPD but it does not appear as a program under the sound preferences page and no other app can play sound.  Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: could try a clean install, your issue may go away then
<aperson> mka: someone needs to change the ubuntu wiki then, that's how they have it ^-*
<mka> aperson: URL please
<aperson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/331970/
<aperson> ohh
<boss_mc> sebsebseb: hmmm, quite a lot of hassle (I've customized my setup over 6 months), and I have no CD drive or USB pen....
<aperson> you mean the wiki
<aperson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Using#Reducing%20Drive%20Writes
<puff> Does empathy handle AIM??
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: oh ok
<filezilla_user> hi um
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: well good luck getting your issue fixied or well trying to get it fixed
<filezilla_user> can I have some help??
<N3OInc> empathy should
<A1Robot> (  ____ \(  ____ \(  ____ \(  ____ \(  ____ \
<A1Robot> | (    \/| (    \/| (    \/| (    \/| (    \/
<A1Robot> | (__    | (__    | |      | (__    | (_____
<A1Robot> |  __)   |  __)   | |      |  __)   (_____  )
<FloodBot4> A1Robot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !ask |  filezilla_user
<N3OInc> Pidgin
<ubottu> filezilla_user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: yes, and I want to be updated :) so I ditch the card ;)
<aperson> mka, I'm going to just throw /tmp into ram and see if that works
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: your call dude
<aperson> mka, if it does, I just may leave it at that
<filezilla_user> I need a 200mb .rar file hosted on a website to uploaded to my remote machine without me sitting there uploading it thru filezilla or other ftp client
<A1Robot> (  ____ \(  ____ \(  ____ \(  ____ \(  ____ \
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: my onboard 6150 works reat on the 19 0driver
<A1Robot> | (    \/| (    \/| (    \/| (    \/| (    \/
<A1Robot> | (__    | (__    | |      | (__    | (_____
<A1Robot> |  __)   |  __)   | |      |  __)   (_____  )
<A1Robot> | (      | (      | |      | (            ) |
<A1Robot> | )      | (____/\| (____/\| (____/\/\____) |
<FloodBot4> A1Robot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> *190
<sebsebseb> !ops | A1Robot
<ubottu> A1Robot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Montebest> wtf
<LLStarks> can someone help me out.
<LLStarks> E: Build-Depends dependency for gst-plugins-base0.10 cannot be satisfied because the package gir-repository-dev cannot be found
<PyroPhelia> any lag experts around?
<mka> aperson: try replacing that 2 by 0 in that field that mounts /var
<sebsebseb> !language |  Montebest
<ubottu> Montebest: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Montebest> srry
<PyroPhelia> wtf is considered non family friendly?
<PyroPhelia> o.O?
<sebsebseb> PyroPhelia: yep
<dAlfa89_> PyroPhelia, think of what it stands for, I'd say that's family unfriendly
<tsimpson> think about what the acronym means, so no, it's not
<aperson> mka, well, I'm here, which means having /tmp alone in ram works
<LLStarks> E: Build-Depends dependency for gst-plugins-base0.10 cannot be satisfied because the package gir-repository-dev cannot be found
<LLStarks> what's going on here?
<pfred1> dAlfa89_ if you know then who cares?
<PyroPhelia> could be what the fudge? :P
<aperson> mka, but I do swear I've had that set up before and working
<PyroPhelia> it's ambigious for a reason
<PyroPhelia> such as RTFM
<PyroPhelia> read the fine manual :)
<mka> aperson: the prime suspect is the sequence of mounting
<mka> aperson: if you master that then fine,
<tsimpson> PyroPhelia: there are alternatives to saying that, so just don't use it
<aperson> mka, ah, well, that wiki page needs to be worked on anyways
<mka> aperson: if for example, your /var was not on a separate filesystem this would work
<mka> aperson: not really
<aperson> mka: that page has a bunch of info that needs updating :)
<pfred1> leave #ubuntu
<aperson> in any case, thanks mka
<mka> aperson: no prob
<addisonj> hey, using the live CD, is it possible to boot just to a live console?
<aperson> mka, looking back, I don't know why I was wanting to mount /var in tmpfs anyways, I have it on a separate filesystem anyways.  I think I just saw all that on the page and though it'd be a good idea.  oh well :)
<mementomori> hi
<mka> mementomori: hi
<mementomori> how can I access grub2 menu at startup?
<mementomori> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mementomori> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Cr`eme> Hello :)
<kevin__> hello
<Flare183> !hi | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<VCoolio> mementomori: keep shift pressed at boot
<kevin__> cool, thanks
<wolfslack> how do i add an application to launch in every gnome session at startup. (no gui please)
<mementomori> VCoolio, just after the bios loading?
<VCoolio> mementomori: exactly
<mementomori> I'm trying
 * noisecontrol is watching t3h matr1x in high def
<izua> hello. i want to set up a virtual network card. i'm developing a .ko for ethercat (industrial protocol over ethernet) but i haven't found a lot of information about setting up a card
<mementomori> VCoolio, thank you. it works
<wolfslack> If a cow could fly, could one call it a "cow-fly'er"?
<izua> to develop this right i'd need two boxes, one of them with to ethernet cards
<izua> but that's too much of a bother, so i'm just going to simulate the second box. is this possible?
<noisecontrol> hey cool 88% done with my DVD burning on pc2
<sebsebseb> !ot |  noisecontrol
<ubottu> noisecontrol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Rioting_Pacifist> is it work using rsync over a lan (because bandwidth isn't really an issue?)?
<flagpolesitta> I accidentally opened a mp4 file with real player and now I have to right click it and choose movieplayer if I want to open it that way (it automatically opened it that way before). If I try to open an mp4 from the Firefox Downloads list, it just tries to open it in realplayer as well. I selected movieplayer as the default in Preferred Applications. Realplayer doesnt seem to work for watching mp4s in any case. Can anyone help?
<mattgyver> Hi, im trying to install ubuntu 9.10 server all works fine but it fails when trying to install grub2, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> mattgyver: if your doing a proper server,  the LTS is recommended
<sebsebseb> !server |  mattgyver
<ubottu> mattgyver: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<VCoolio> flagpolesitta: set mplayer in the 'open with' tab in the properties window of a mp4 file
<danub> hey all, how do i stop knetwork managggggggggggggggger from using the auto eth config instead of my home config? when it starts up it uses auto eth which isn't configured correctly. I want to make it use home as the default connection and start with the system
<flagpolesitta> VCoolio: thanks that worked
<nemo> Hey, my mom, who is quite a ways away, shut down here computer in the middle of an upgrade to 9.10.  She has since run apt-get update/upgrade and is mostly back to normal
<nemo> But, she is missing little ubuntu touches. Such as the ubuntu software store or ubuntu one
<VCoolio> flagpolesitta: that's for everything the way to set a default app in gnome
<nemo> is there some way to rerun the install to pick this stuff up?
<nemo> s/here computer/her computer/
<boss_mc> nemo, has she tried installing ubuntu-desktop (the meta package that installs the basic programs)?
<sebsebseb> nemo:  if it's pretty much 9.10,  those can probably just be installed from the repo
<mementomori> after a kernel update the X server doesn't start correctly because of the nvidia driver. How can I reconfigure it?
<nemo> sebsebseb: yeah. I just wasn't sure what was missing
<ActionParsnip> nemo: sudo apt-get install software-centre-gtl ubuntuone-client-gtk
<nemo> I'll install the packages ActionParsnip suggested - but is there anything else the installer might have done ?
<AmokPaule> If i create partions under windows will ubuntu on installation see these and can i use them?
<sebsebseb> nemo: not much difference between 9.04 and 9.10
<mementomori> AmokPaule, yes
<nemo> AmokPaule: yes
<nemo> heh
<AmokPaule> sweet thanks
<mementomori> ;)
<coz_> AmokPaule,  it surely should be seen
<sebsebseb> nemo: except for what you mentioned, some boot up and log in changes,  and themes
<nemo> AmokPaule: if you want them to automount you might have to change some settings - unless things have changed recently
<nemo> AmokPaule: used to be automounting had to be explicitly configured, in 9.04
<mattgyver> sebsebseb, this is really just a home server not really much more so im okay with not using the LTS version, i didnt have a boot flag set on either of the partition im retrying to see if that was why, thanks tho
<sebsebseb> nemo: and Ext4 and Grub 2  for clean installs by default
<AmokPaule> i just want to install ubuntu in one of those partions
<nemo> sebsebseb: hm. well. ext4 I can fix
<sebsebseb> nemo: well Ext4 isn't really needed in 9.10
<nemo> sebsebseb: although I'm too nervous to modify to grub2 from here (3,000km away)
<nemo> yeah. best to wait I guess
<sebsebseb> nemo: I did a test in fact, 9.10 with Ext3 and Ext4
<sebsebseb> nemo: and  the old Grub is fine for now
<sebsebseb> nemo: If you clean install 10.04 though,  then you get them sure,  and if that install isnt' a proper 9.10 for whatever reason/s  could just use that for now and clean install 10.04?
<Hans_Henrik> i've long had a problem with "getting better WLAN range on WinXP than Ubuntu", and.. for some reason, i get better WLAN range after sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng;airmon-ng start wlan0;  - can any1 explain? :p
<sebsebseb> nemo: end of April 2010,  and the next Long Term Support release, if you didn't already know
<argued> how do I change or force the cursor theme using gconf?
<sebsebseb> nemo: 10.04 not 2010 above
<HarmK1> Hey, i just tried to upgrade my PC and now it wont start
<sebsebseb> HarmK1: as in from 9.04 to 9.10?
<HarmK1> sebsebseb: no as in hardware
<sebsebseb> HarmK1: oh
<Glowball> Hmm, wasn't g++ pre-installed on Jaunty?
<sebsebseb> HarmK1: well ##hardware then
<dusty1> hi
<sebsebseb> Glowball: not sure, but  sounds like one of the packages that would probably be pre installed
<seidos> is it hardware problem or a software problem?
<PhantomLink> I need the link for the 9.04 LTS LiveCD iso please.
<dusty1> i have recently installed ubuntu and just today at random my firefox has stopped working
<sebsebseb> dusty1: hi
<sebsebseb> dusty1: please be more specific, what did you mean exactly by that?
<Glowball> sebsebseb: I thought it was. But it looks like it isn't on Karmic...
<ortsvorsteher> PhantomLink, there is no 9.04 lts. it will be new at 10.4
<sebsebseb> Glowball: oh ok
<PhantomLink> Oh okay
<dusty1> sebsebseb: i go to launch the application and it does not launch thus i try to launch from terminal and it gives me a
<dusty1> dustin@dustin-desktop:~$ firefox
<dusty1> Segmentation fault
<dusty1> dustin@dustin-desktop:~$
<FloodBot4> dusty1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Glowball> sebsebseb: Sound kinda weird to me to remove that one :/
<PhantomLink> Hey, the USB diskl
<sebsebseb> dusty1: hmm
<PhantomLink> can that be used as a liveCD type thing?
<sebsebseb> dusty1: that error means something, I have seen  people say it before in here or whatever it was
<dusty1> sebsebseb: i tried to uninstall it and reinstall and nothing has helped
<sebsebseb> dusty1: Firefox can go a bit bad on Ubuntu, useualy, because of Flash though
<PhantomLink> I am getting a new laptop, and lost my ubuntu livecd and don't feel like redownloading it.
<sebsebseb> dusty1: you can  try removing .mozilla from home it's a hidden folder, with your Firefox user settings
<dusty1> sebsebseb: yes in installed flash and then went to restart the browser, that is when it started to screw up
<sebsebseb> dusty1: there are also many good alternative browsers for Desktop Linux :)
<coz_> PhantomLink,  ah oh then no ubuntu for you :)
<PhantomLink> coz_, D:
<benjamin_> How do i change my username for MSN in the Empathy IM?
<PhantomLink> I like ubuntu!
<dusty1> sebsebseb: i'm using opera right now, as for the hidden folder how do i view it?
<sebsebseb> dusty1: what has happended for me before, is that Flash messed up in Ubuntu, but was fine in other browsers in Ubuntu
<PhantomLink> I'll find my CD then.
<benjamin_> dustyl: try cntrl+h
<coz_> PhantomLink,  well the only way I know of doing this is to either order a cd or download it
<PhantomLink> Thank you for your helo.
<sebsebseb> Dutchy: open home up graphicalley yeah
<PhantomLink> help*
<sebsebseb> Dutchy: wrong one
<sebsebseb> dusty1: above
<xover> hi all
<sebsebseb> dusty1: then view > show hidden  files and folders
<benjamin_> How do i change my username for MSN in the Empathy IM?
<xover> i have added samba to firestart exclusions and yet i still cant access the system unless i turn off firestarter
<sebsebseb> dusty1: or use the keyboard shortcut which is ctrl  + h  I think
<benjamin_> sebsebseb: that's the right shortcut :)
<dusty1> sebsebseb: yep that did it ill delete the folder to see waht happens
<benjamin_> How do i change my username for MSN in the Empathy IM?!
<sebsebseb> dusty1: re name .mozilla move it, delete it,  whatever you want to do with it really,  just don't have it in  the main home folder
<sebsebseb> benjamin_: ok ty
<yeason> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 x64 and while watching movies I'm getting what I think can be described as horizontal clipping... basically there is a horizontal line or break across the screen, it gets worse in action. Any suggestions for fixing this?
<xover> this is my samba rule 192.168.1.0/24
<piperfan> hello everyone, I'm trying to workaroud SiS graphics bug by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it doesn't seem to exist in 9.10, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> piperfan: SIS hmm
<benjamin_> sebsebseb: np, can you help solve my problem? :)
<sebsebseb> piperfan: What is the problem your getting?
<benjamin_> How do i change my username for MSN in the Empathy IM?!
<duffydack> SIS should be banned from making anything
<dusty1> sebsebseb" I just tried to delete the folder, it deleted and then i went to load firefox and got the same error :(
<samuli--> piperfan, you can make one and the xserver will read it
<piperfan> tried dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it doesn't do anything
<sebsebseb> piperfan: as far as I know there isn't really any  Desktop Linux support from SIS
<duffydack> Ive never had so much trouble installing ubuntu and getting it to work than with an sis chipset.
<samuli--> piperfan, Xorg-configure is similar now
<sebsebseb> piperfan: and it would be  rather difficult for the  Desktop Linux developers to reverse enginer something
<sebsebseb> piperfan: for SIS
<dusty1> sebsebseb: well i guess ill be stuck using opera?
<xkpe> hello
<sebsebseb> dusty1: not quite
<ctmjr> yeason: are you using an ati graphics card?
<sebsebseb> dusty1: as I said quite a lot of other good browsers as well
<xover> why doesnt firestarter work?
<yeason> nope, nvidia, have the glx-185 drivers installed
<dusty1> sebsebseb: what one would you recommend?
<xover> fcking computers
<sebsebseb> dusty1: Give Epiphany and Galeon a try.  Konqueror even if you don't mind putting on KDE stuff,  well you might have already done that.
<piperfan> is there a way to create the xorg.conf file?
<yeason> ctmjr: nope, nvidia, have the glx-185 drivers installed
<sebsebseb> !browsers |  dusty1
<ubottu> dusty1: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<xkpe> i installed imagemagick (apt-get install imagemagick) but the command convert its not available, has anyone used this on ubuntu? what can i be doing wrong?
<sebsebseb> dusty1: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser if you do  sudo apt-get install epiphany it will put on a game
<kbp> I need help. When i type "http://localhost/" it does not goes to localhost and show error page, how to fix it?
<Samuli^> piperfan, you can make one yourself or use "Xorg-configure" which will make one for you
<g__> hi, has anyone experience of compressing video for iphones on linux?
<dusty1> downloading epiphany browser right now :)
<Samuli^> piperfan, xorg.conf isn't needed anymore because the autodetection is so good, but the xserver still reads the xorg.conf if you have one
<sebsebseb> dusty1: you could also try Firefox with a Flash alternative
<sebsebseb> dusty1: there's  Gnash and Swfdec
<sebsebseb> dusty1: as far as I know can only have one installed at a time though
<ctmjr> yeason: you can turn off visual effects like compiz and see if it goes away if it does you can add somethings to xorg to fix it
<dusty1> sebsebseb: i have been quite impressed with how customizable gnome is, i have made it to look and feel like OS X,  as for the flash thing i have tired that once already
<N3OInc> Peace ya'll, hit me up if you need me.
<sebsebseb> dusty1: for both of those programs?
<yeason> ctmjr: I don't think I'm using any visual effects... its a default ubuntu install, brand new install actually
<argued> is there a way to change the cursor theme / pointer in gnome using gconf and have compiz activated? Anyone with same issue?
<piperfan> if I put xorg-configure I get command not found
<sebsebseb> dusty1: oh you have themed it like OS X,  seems quite a lot of Ubuntu users want to do at, at least at some stage.   by the way avant window manager is a popular dock, but Cairo  Dock is meant to be the best one
<nowimproved> Alsamixers volume settings restart after every reboot
<Samuli^> piperfan, it's Xorg-configure
<nowimproved> please help
<sebsebseb> nowimproved: Which version of Ubuntu?
<dusty1> sebsebseb: nah im not using a dock i have customized my button panel, because AVANT was screwing up
<nowimproved> sebi`, latest
<sebsebseb> nowimproved: ok so 9.10,  is this with a clean install or upgrade?
<nowimproved> sebsebseb, clean, this has happened to me since I used gentoo
<sebsebseb> nowimproved: oh
<nowimproved> I always forget how to fix it
<sebsebseb> nowimproved: so not some Ubuntu pulseaudio issue it seems
<nowimproved> sebsebseb, unlikely
<piperfan> Xorg-configure gives me same - command not found
<Samuli^> piperfan, sorry, it's Xorg -configure
<sebsebseb> nowimproved: sound isn't my area,  I thought maybe something had gone wrong for you after an upgrade from 9.04
<Samuli^> :)
<sebsebseb> nowimproved: if its' a general issue you can also ask help for it in ##linux
<sebsebseb> !sound |  nowimproved
<ubottu> nowimproved: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ctmjr> yeason: look in the main menu under  preferences > appearance and the effects tab and choose none
<sebsebseb> nowimproved: well even if it wasn't you could
<dusty1> i have one last dumb question, is there anyway that i could make folders that contain shortcuts to everything that is in the application, places, and system menus?
<sebsebseb> dusty1: try and right click on icons in the menu :)
<dusty1> ok
<piperfan> for Xorg -configure I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/331993/
<yeason> ctmjr: done... we've got a movie on so I'll let you know soon if that didn't do it, thnx for the help so far =D
<sebsebseb> dusty1: I am not on Gnome right now, in fact I am not even on Ubuntu right now,  but  I think you will get options for adding short cuts to the desktop and the panel
<ctmjr> yeason: ok
<dusty1> ok thanks cuse i have a panel add on tha tmakes a mac style bar at the top and it looks funny with the other
<dusty1> but ig otta go
<Samuli^> piperfan, yesh.. you can't configure X if it's running.
<piperfan> ah fair enough
<Samuli^> you need to do that in cli
 * NaxoneZ nas
<piperfan> I'll give it a go, thanks for all your help Samuli^ and sebsebseb
<Samuli^> also.. it doesn't write the file directly to X11/xorg.conf... it makes a file to /root/xorg.new.conf you need to copy (and edit, if you wish) to /X11/
<nemo> sebsebseb: yeah. I was just wondering if there was a way to force a rerun of the installer now that 9.10 is already in place
<Samuli^> and name it xorg.conf obv.
<nemo> sebsebseb: since I'm sure update-manager -d would not prompt
<nemo> sebsebseb: I guess could use a CD if it comes to that.
<piperfan> thanks! bye
<Samuli^> good luck :)
<porkpie> anyone here know why the Starting Samba daemons  is really slow to start
<dragon> porkpie: how are you starting it?
<sara1> hi all i need video converter plz
<xkpe> i installed imagemagick (apt-get install imagemagick) but the command convert its not available, has anyone used this on ubuntu? what can i be doing wrong?
<ctmjr> !info mencoder | sara1
<ubottu> sara1: mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 1617 kB, installed size 3600 kB
<sebsebseb> nemo: I think there may be some magic (well not magic, since it doesn't exist? Or does it? ) that you can do on the Live CD, to get it working how you want it
<nemo> sebsebseb: guess I'll just wait until I have her laptop in my hands again.
<sara1> ctmjr ubottu thnx
<Panic661> Hi, I've got a few issues. First, when in terminal and it tells me its going to take a certain amount of space, and if I want to continue (y/n) And I type in "y" it aborts.
<nowimproved> seb, actually this is my error, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1876316.html
<porkpie> dragon:'/etc/init.d/samba start"
<sebsebseb> nemo: ok good luck,   plus if you got it your hands you can do a clean install if you really want
<porkpie> dragon: I am showing 2 pids though ... not sure if this is correct
<Panic661> My second issue involves my wireless card (BCM 4311) and I've gone through trying to install the ndiswrapper..
<ShawnRisk> Panic661: crazy
<chris12349> #php
<porkpie> dragon:it starts but takes 15mins to start
<ctmjr> sara1: your welcome it is a command line app if you want a gui then avidemux is nice
<Panic661> ShawnRisk: I was thinking the same thing. (Minus the wireless card, apparently thats no uncommon.) But, I'm extremely new to linux in general.
<yeason> ctmjr: thanks for the suggestion, it appears to be working normally
<sebsebseb> nemo: in your hands, above (didn't need to correct this, but felt like it)
<Justcop> am using ubuntu NBR on an ases eeepc, had been working great but suddenly is only booting to CLI, if i type startx it loads up fine but the mouse doesn't work, help me?
<ShawnRisk> Panic661: I am going through the wireless problem right now
<ctmjr> yeason: your welcome if you do not need the effects you can just leave it like it is
<Panic661> ShawnRisk: are you on a BCM card?
<nikolaj> hey
<nikolaj> does anyone know where the temporary internet files are in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> nikolaj: hi
<sebsebseb> nikolaj: there aren't any :)  well there are kind of
<nikolaj> i just watched a divx film and wanted to locate the file for that film
<sebsebseb> nikolaj: oh there's /tmp
<LjL> nikolaj: it may or may not be in some directory inside your home depending on the browser or program you used.
<sebsebseb> nikolaj: also your Firefox profile with your user settings is in home in the hidden .mozilla folder
<ShawnRisk> Panic661: yes
<nikolaj> not in the .mozilla folder
<nikolaj> although there are some temp files there
<ShawnRisk> on my other laptop
<sebsebseb> nikolaj: yes it won't be in there
<nikolaj> am in /tmp at the moment
<nikolaj> looking more like it, can't believe i didn't look earlier
<nikolaj> not in there though
<ctmjr> nikolaj: they do not store the file in a tmp folder anymore or on your computer for that matter to easy to just copy the file and have a copy of the movie you can thank hulu and apple for that
<sebsebseb> nikolaj: look at Firefox history and go on it again?
<sebsebseb> nikolaj: it was on a web page?
<nikolaj> i can find the temporary vid files for some other videos in that folder
<nikolaj> so it obviously is still downloaded as a temporary form
<nikolaj> just not to there
<nikolaj> do you want the link?
<sebsebseb> ctmjr: thank them for that why what?
<blackbriar> can someone suggest which java package i should install?
<ymee> hi guys. can some tell me how to command line access a windows share? I am connected to the windows share from the "places" menu. How do I access the contents via the command line?
<sebsebseb> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 6270 kB, installed size 14360 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<nikolaj> sebsebseb: do you want the link?
<sebsebseb> blackbriar: that one ^
<blackbriar> thanks
<sebsebseb> blackbriar: np
<halouf> hello
<SeanTater> I'm using the USB Startup Disk Creator (cool app BTW), but it's copying at only 60KB/s. This can't be right, can it?
<sebsebseb> nikolaj: that would depend on what kind of video it is, etc etc
<ymee> anyone?
<nikolaj> ok it's nothing bad if that's what you mean
<halouf> bluetooth isn't working on my laptop (hp 6830s) any way to fix this?
<ymee> where does ubuntu mount (if it does) the directories when I connect to a windows share via the Places menu?
<sebsebseb> nikolaj: and if it's something pirated your not meant to link to it in here etc
<nikolaj> alright well it still remains that i need to try and locate this file
<SeanTater> ymee: I guess you must have already checked, but I would try in /media. If not, run "mount" in a terminal and it should give you a list, one of which should be your share
<sebsebseb> nikolaj: Flash videos can be saved and maybe your type as well,  I think that's what ctmjr  was trying to point out
<sebsebseb> nikolaj: if it's online, why do you need it from your computer?
<Justcop> am using ubuntu NBR on an ases eeepc, had been working great but suddenly is only booting to CLI, if i type startx it loads up fine but the mouse doesn't work, help me?
<seidos> i think flash videos are stored in /temp
<seidos> er /tmp
<nikolaj> because i need to show some of this in a lecture
<Snausages> Justcop: I've had my trackpad wig out before...  I plugged in a regular mouse, and it worked, and when I unplugged it the trackpad worked again.
<nikolaj> it's an .avi
<ctmjr> sebsebseb: use to be you watch a tv show on the internet it stored a copy in a tmp file to speed up buffering then you just copied the file to another dir and renamed it you then had a copy of the show but hulu and apple do not store acopy on your computer and most every other site followed
<lalo> Hi, Is there any way to change ubuntu 9.10 karmic boot splash animation?
<sebsebseb> ctmjr: oh right well copyright etc
<madcheeze> hey all quick question, in 9.10 64 bit, how do i know what theme i have installed? is it gdm1 or gdm2? i dont think i am using compiz. its a straight up fresh install of 9.10
<sebsebseb> lalo: don't think so
<sebsebseb> lalo: it can be removed though
<ctmjr> sebsebseb: exactly
<mikebeecham> guys...any idea why I cant get build-dep command to work?
<mikebeecham> are there 'normal' reasons for this?
<nikolaj> so would anyone know the location that the file is played from?
<nikolaj> within the file system
<halouf> bluetooth isn't working on my laptop (hp 6830s) any way to fix this?
<Confuzius> madcheeze, gdm2
<madcheeze> Confuzius, thanks!
<madcheeze> has anyone had any luck with cairo dock in 9.10?
<Fizix> halouf, have you tried searching for proprietary drivers?
<halouf> no, I've read that it should work out of the box but it's not the case
<nikolaj> anyone :D
<LjL> !usplash | lalo
<ubottu> lalo: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Fizix> halouf, go to: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers | It will scan your box for hardware that would require proprietary, non-open source drivers.
<genii> LjL: grub2 doesn't play nice with usplash, etc
<Fizix> then you can download, install and activate those drivers right from there
<sebsebseb> LjL: ah yes usplash
<LjL> mikebeecham: it doesn't work, like what?
<sebsebseb> genii: no?
<LjL> genii: uh, Karmic doesn't use usplash?
<nikolaj> i am replaying the video that i want to watch offline, and it's not even having to buffer this time so it is somewhere on my hard drive but i have no idea where?
<sebsebseb> LjL: Karmic uses Xsplash for it's boot up (I am not genii, but I answered anyway)
<sebsebseb> LjL: and uspalsh can be used instead or whatever
<halouf> Fizix, the only hardware detected is my ati card
<LjL> sebsebseb: i have a kubuntu karmic, the splash screen doesn't looked like it was running inside X11 if that's what xsplash is...
<sebsebseb> genii: Grub 2 does not like usplash?
<mikebeecham> LjL - I am trying to build the banshee from git, and am trying to use the Build-dep command, but I am being told that it cannot find the source package...I am assuming because build-dep is not working for some reason?
<Fizix> halouf, do you have any hotkey on your keyboard to vary off/on the bluetooth antennae?
<magmarules> Guys anyone knows how i can launch the compiz-config manager through command line? its not opening i would like to know what the error is
<sebsebseb> LjL: Xplash is for example the  white Ubuntu logo in the centre of the screen on boot up
<pyrak> my system is using just under 2gb memory with only ffx, evince, pidgin, and xchat open
<genii> sebsebseb: I'm trying now to find where I found this originally.... but to my knowledge, they don't work well together
<Fizix> magentar, compiz-config-manager doesn't work?
<maco> magmarules: ccsm
<halouf> Fizix, yeah but it's turned on
<LjL> sebsebseb: well, before that i get usplash. i guess that might be a kubuntu thing though.
<pyrak> from a little poking with htop and stuff, it sort of looks like every process is using a few times more mem than it ought to be
<synapsys> Compiz-config-settings-manager: ccsm
<Fizix> halouf, does the bluetooth logo appear at the top right with other processes?
<pyrak> does this sound familiar at all?
<LjL> mikebeecham: do you have src repositories enabled in sources.list?
<madcheeze> pyrak, fresh install?
<Flare183> pyrak: Yeah, it does.
<pyrak> madcheeze, yeah, i guess that's my solution... i'm just avoiding it
<sebsebseb> LjL: could be, and  when I put  KDM into 9.10, I didn't get the second thing,  the like sand theme with Ubuntu  text, after the thing in the centre
<pyrak> oh, if you were asking if this _is_ a fresh install, it's not.  recently upgraded to karmic
<pyrak> but haven't reformatted ~1 year
<madcheeze> pyrak, no, im asking, is it a fresh install? if so, double check the md5 and make sure your install media is good. after that, kill processes until you isolate the problem one...
<halouf> Fizix, the appelet is there but "send files to device" and "browse files on device" are both grayed out
<Subby> hi, how to delete recursively all .svn-folders ?
<magmarules> unn maco ty =( seems to be locale problems. I accidentally installed the system with portuguese locale and now even though i changed it to English it still tries to use PT.
<madcheeze> pyrak, kill each service or app until you get your memory back
<Subby> from a given folder
<pyrak> madcheeze, oh dear.  okay.  do i risk permanent damage if i kill something essential?
<Flare183> pyrak: Or do what I've been doing, add more swap if you don't have any.
<Fizix> halouf, it could be the device you're interfacing with blocking it and not Ubuntu. With my previous phone, I could browse the entire drive, with my new phone, I have to setup a specific folder to accept bluetooth sent items before it even allows it.
<maco> magmarules: when you login at gdm, it should let you choose the language to login with if you click the options thing
<sebsebseb> magmarules: Sounds a bit like my Mandriva 2010, I told it to use English for the install,  and tried to change after woulds, but yet it wants Amerian English.  I want it to use British English :)
<madcheeze> pyrak, i dont think so, start with what you know...
<pyrak> Flare183, i have a gig of swap, and it's not full
<Fizix> halouf, have you tried whatever bluetooth device you're trying to interface with on anoter operating system before, as a frame of reference?
<Flare183> pyrak: 5GB of swap here'
<pyrak> Flare183, i'm actually not hitting the ceiling of my ram yet, but i have 4gb
<Flare183> pyrak: That's only because I use my desktop for both a server and a regular computer..
<Fizix> I has 9TB of swap, and 256KB of actual RAM. amidoinitryte?
<halouf> Fizix, had no problem previously on vista/xp
<pyrak> and it's a laptop and running really hot
<pyrak> and really loud
<pyrak> and i think that having less activity going on with the ram would help
<Fizix> halouf, have you ran an update on Ubuntu?
<Subby> how to delete recursively all ".svn" folders ?
<Mike_lifeguard> Fizix: are you sure you meant 9TB?
<madcheeze> pyrak, thats way more than enough ram to not really use the swap at all.
<tnnc> can someone please help i have mysql 5.0.22 and phpmyadmin 2.8.1 here and up until maybe three days ago it worked fine and now when i run phpmyadmin it saids it fails to connect to mysql and to check config.inc.php to be sure the username and password are the same and they are but still no connect can someone help me to get this working again thanks
<pyrak> Subby, google for it.  i found a bash script for that once
<Fizix> rm --help
<Fizix> Mike_lifeguard, nah, I was just doing it for the lulz.
<Flare183> Fizix: Um like that's not possible, and/or that's just messed up.
<halouf> Fizix, I'm on 9.04
<pyrak> madcheeze, yeah, i figured.
<pyrak> Fizix, oh those ever elusive lulz
<Subby> pyrak: got, wasn't that hard ;)
<Subby> got it*
<madcheeze> pyrak, do you have a hardware monitor that works on each part?
<madcheeze> pyrak, or a resource monitor?
<Fizix> halouf, what's the device you're trying to sync to?
<Flare183> tnnc: got mysqld running?
<halouf> Fizix, a nokia 6210 navigator
<madcheeze> holy #$!! the update from ubuntu for 9.10 is already huge...
<oddsam> does anyone else thing that 9.10 is a little buggier than previous releases?
<g__> hi, how do i add a user to another group?
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: by the way that still counts as swearing in here, as far as I know anyway
<ActionParsnip> madcheeze: yep you are a whole month behind
<madcheeze> lol
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: @ me ?
<tnnc> Flare183 how can i check to be sure mysql i can get to from cmd prompt
<evilGUI> oddsam: I do.
<Fizix> madcheeze, Ubuntu 9.10 has over 9000 updates, hence the size.
<dewly> linux
<oddsam> @anyone
<evilGUI> oddsam: But then again new releases have bugs.
<dewly> lo maximo
<madcheeze> sebsebseb, sorry, im not meaning to tick anyone off
<KB1JWQ> thermal_: "mysql" should work.
<Flare183> tnnc: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<dewly> ola
<ActionParsnip> g__: useradd -G group user
<KB1JWQ> Er, that was to tnnc
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: didn't think you were, I was just saying :)
<ActionParsnip> g__: needs sudo
<dewly> dewly"ubuntuservers
<madcheeze> sebsebseb, thanks!
<oddsam> evilGUI: true but i'm still comparing straight out of the box
<Fizix> halouf, try not setting the bluetooth "handshake" to require a PIN
<magmarules> got it maco ty =)
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: as for updates well
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: the more an install is left and not getting the updates, or
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: your not even on that install yet, well yes the more updates
<g__> thanks ActionParsnip, i think it may have worked!
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: and it really does start to add up
<ActionParsnip> g__: easy stuff
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: and apparantly it's only security updates as well
<halouf> Fizix, there is no pin set on my phone
<ActionParsnip> g__: you can verify with: groups user
<madcheeze> pyrak, just an fyi, my netbook is really hot in 9.10 also. have you updated everything?
<tnnc> Flare183 yes it saids already started
<Flare183> tnnc: then it should work.
<g__> ActionParsnip: nope - i failed :(
<KenBW2> Dell has made Chrome OS installable on their laptops. But why would it be 7.5GB when ubuntu is only 700MB?
<oddsam> bloated beta code?
<sebsebseb> !ot | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fizix> halouf, set your phone on discovery mode, then when you have the bluetooth program search for devices, un-check the box the makes it ask for a PIN or for you to make one up; there should be an option for a PIN-less handshake
<ActionParsnip> g__: you can also run: gksudo users-admin
<g__> ActionParsnip: that's to add a new user though? i need to add an existing user to a group
<tnnc> flare183 well when i run phpmyadmin it fails to connect saids using password no when it really should
<juan__> hola
<sebsebseb> !es |  juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KittyBoots> How do I change the repository sources through command?  There is a source that I want to remove, but I do not know how.  I can not do it through synaptic because the source causes it to shut down.
<ActionParsnip> g__: to add a new user to an existing group: sudo useradd -g group new_user_name
<madcheeze> KittyBoots, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ratatim> I've downloaded Syslinux to put onto a usb drive to upgrade linux. should i just copy and paste it into the USB drive?
<Hillshum> or sudo adduser username groups
<Fizix> KittyBoots, have you tried removing it from the 'Software Sources' UI? System -> Admin -> Software Sources. Or I could just have been smarter and pointed you to where madcheeze did.
<madcheeze> ratatim, use unetbootin
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<ratatim> unetbootin! that's what I couldn't remember. I can get that on 8.04 correct?
<madcheeze> ratatim, yep
<jacquesdupontd> i'm searching for somebody that knows a bit xorg.conf for nvidia
<ratatim> madcheeze: thanks!!
<madcheeze> ratatim, no prob
<ActionParsnip> g__: the gksudo command I gave will allow you to make another user and add it to whatever groups you wish
<Hillshum> anyone know of a way to play wma voice on linux?
<Hodapp> How can I still have media automounted when I'm not running GNOME?
<jacquesdupontd> i'm not bad at xorg.conf but i have a brand new hd TV and i don't know how to set my xorg so that it saves my settings
<jacquesdupontd> Hillshum, vlc*
<Fizix> jacquesdupontd, I'm afraid I don't, but what I DID learn over the last few months if that if you're running 9.04 or newer with X-ORG 1.6 and you have an older card, forget about it, it most likely won't be supported.
<oddsam> @hodapp: fstab
<Hodapp> oddsam: How will fstab assit with automounting?
<Fizix> jacquesdupontd, I have the same problem with me ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300
<Hodapp> s/assit/assist/
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: xorg.conf once set wioll save settings
<Hillshum> jacquesdupontd: As in vlc-nox?
<halouf> Fizix, I found the problem, it's the integrated blutooth device of my laptop, plugged a usb/bluetooth adaptor and it's working fine
<jacquesdupontd> Fizix, what i wanna do is actually done it's just for saving it to my xorg.conf the nvidia-settings is giving me parse error
<KittyBoots> madcheeze, Fizix: I got it, took out the source and all is well, thanks!
<halouf> Fizix, thank you for your time ;)
<Fizix> halouf, no problem, did that work for you?
<Hodapp> oddsam: I speak of arbitrary USB devices that aren't known ahead of time.
<Fizix> KittyBoots, NP!
<ctmjr> jacquesdupontd: use sudo nvidia-settings
<halouf> Fizix, yes it's working fine now
<jacquesdupontd> Fizix, and no it's not an old card i have an asus laptop m60j intel core i7 with 4 gb of ddr3 and a geforce gt240m with 1 gb of ddr3 on it and 1 terrabyte + this new lg full hd tv i just bought
<sisif> Hello guys. Can any one help me? All of a sudden, my ubuntu won`t boot. I can load the grub, but any thing past that gets stucked. I can`t even get a terminal to see what happens. Any idia on what shall I do next. I kinda trying to avoid reinstall the whole box. Thanks.
<Fizix> halouf, ok good! That was my first fix/help on here!
<sebsebseb> sisif: Which version of Ubuntu?
<jacquesdupontd> ctmjr, i'll do it more simple, im not a newbie and it makes 5 years i'm on linux so i know what is sudo but if you knew a bit nvidia cards you would understand that  you can't save settings by doing a sudo launch
<sisif> sebsebseb : 9.10
<sebsebseb> sisif: so an upgrade from 9.04?
<Fizix> sisif, if you partitioned the drive correctly with /home being in it's own partition, there's not much to fear in a re-install.
<burkmat_> Intriguing issue: I run Banshee on both my Eee, and my new PC. Banshee on Eee (through apt) came with default playlists such as "Queue", "Recent Favorites", "Favorites", "Recently added" etc... but the new install on the PC brought nothing of the kind. How would I get it back? Queuing songs is a useful feature...
<sisif> sebsebseb : No. I was a clean install. It worked just fine one hour ago.
<ctmjr> jacquesdupontd: have fun and yes  you can but who am i to argue with 5 years
<jacquesdupontd> so any idée here why i have this parse error first ?
<sebsebseb> sisif: what Fizix put
<jacquesdupontd> shouldn't be like that when i try a save on my xorg.conf
<sisif> Fizix : I know. I even have a restor point for all my packages installed so I can do a restore. But still ...
<sebsebseb> sisif: clean install and then Grub 2 stops working hmm?
<dtownhero> ctmjr, you're right. :p
<SineDeviance> hey all
<SineDeviance> question for you... ext3 or ext4?
<jacquesdupontd> ctmjr, but i thank you for trying to help me but be sure that first when i ask a question i've searched on google a long time before and it's because my problem is not that easy to solve
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: hi
<dtownhero> ctmjr, but you already knew that... was just giving you the E-pat on the back.
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: that depends
<Fizix> sisif, are you running on an older machine?
<Hillshum> jacquesdupontd, Vlc isn't able to handle it. Might it be that I need w32codecs?
<sisif> sebsebseb : yes. I now, it`s weird.
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, on what?
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: Ext3 or Ext4 for what?
<jacquesdupontd> i've got an idea i'm gonna make separated screen
<jay> exit
<sisif> Fizix : not really. It`s a decent notebook.
<mdg> ShawnRisk: hello
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, speed
<jacquesdupontd> Hillshum, try i think it should work yes with greffons
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: I didn't mean that
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: ,but Ext4 is the faster one in 9.04 anyway with / done in it, but  it's also a bit dodgy there, because of the kernel they have and such
<nik0z> Give instant Google Wave invites for Dropbox Refferal SignUp: http://j.mp/4A4ZD6 U don't need to send me mail, I will see it after sign up!
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: when I tested 9.10 with Ext3 first and then Ext4,  it didn't really matter
<mdg> ShawnRisk: still working on your wireless setup?
<sisif> sebsebseb , Fizix : hint. Last time I used it I try to put it in hybernate mode. I think something got stucked.
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, so i should use ext3 for / and /home?
<jacquesdupontd> Hillshum, on any player actually i'm on kubuntu that by the way rox compared to what it was befire
<Fizix> SineDeviance, I run ext4 without a problem, but I've heard people having on occasion issues. I say ext4 but if it's an older machine and you're worried about how many years or months you have left on the harddrive, I'd go with a non-journaling ext2 as it hits the drive less prolonging the drive's life.
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: Ext4 is the default for 9.10
<Hillshum> greffons?
<ctmjr> jacquesdupontd: you can stop highlighting me and i really no longer care if you get it fixed
<rlzy1r> Howdy, quick question. I'm running Karmic and sometimes, maybe 3 or 4 times a week, I get a blank black screen during boot. If I press anykeys I get to a terminal with builtin commands. Anyone come across this
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, yeah i know, but crunchbang is based on 9.04
<Hillshum> And how do I make sure vlc finds w32codecs?
<jacquesdupontd> ctmjr, ok sorry man
<maco> i tend to go with ext3 /home and ext4 / when i setup other people's systems
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: someone got some currupted  data files issue or something with 9.10,  the one that's mentioned in the release notes
<ctmjr> dtownhero: thank you
<maco> ive lost data to ext4 before
<maco> 3 times
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: when doing Ext4
<sebsebseb> maco: oh you as well hmm
<SineDeviance> okay, i think i'll go with ext3 then
<SineDeviance> thanks!
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: hang on
<Fizix> sisif, oh those pesky hibernation modes! Sisif, what filesystem are you using on your machine?
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: you could go with XFS instead, that has the Ext4 advantages
<sisif> Fizix : ext4
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: and been around much longer
<jacquesdupontd> i know i'm a bad guy and i should stop caring about losing time with people giving you answers of newbie
<maco> sebsebseb: i still use ext4 for my system. ive just started actually keeping backups now
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: just not that many Ubuntu users use it
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, also ext4 isn't readable in windows with the ext fs driver, is it?
<maco> SineDeviance: not htat im aware
<Fizix> Sisif, some people have a problem with EXt4, try going to ext3. It does journaling too but doesn't have some of the fancier support for solid-state harddrives
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: I think there is the driver, but it won't work well at all
<SineDeviance> okay... yeah i guess i'll go with ext3 for compatibility then...
<SineDeviance> thanks everyone
<Fizix> NP
<boxxy_> do you think there's a script in Ubuntu that sets /proc/sys/net/ipv6/bindv6only to 0 once it boots? As it always goes back to 0, even if I set 1, after a reboot......... :/
<ratatim> When I click on Unetbootin it won't load. What should I do?
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: go with Ext4 since it's the default for 9.10, or go with what maco says which is I don't know yet, but she tends to know her stuff
<sisif> Fizix : I don`t need support for SSD.
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, im not installing 9.10. i am install crunchbang which is based on 9.04
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: oh
<SineDeviance> yeah
<sisif> Fizix : is there any way to delete the hibernation file(s) so I can just boot it nornaly ?
<mdg> SineDeviance: I have CB on a old laptop
<Fizix> sisif, then I'd say switch to ext3 in the interim if your only problem is in hibernation
<dtownhero> jacquesdupontd, thing is, you're wrong and to stubborn to take advice. I'm sure you can figure it out on your own with the 5 years of linux logged...
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: well in that case wrong channel really,  and maybe Ext3
<maco> sebsebseb: the setup i mentioned means that while / might go, your /home should be ok. so your data is safer, but your boot is fastr, and if / breaks...meh, reinstalling is easier than getting back lost user dat
<maco> *data
<Fizix> Sisif, I'm sure there is, but I'm not knowledgeable enough for that one.
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, well yeah, i know it's the wrong channel technically but they use the same kernel and such as 9.04 default so i figured it would still apply. anyways, thanks :D
<sisif> Fizix : the irony, this was the 1st time i tried hibernation. I usually go for Suspend.
<sebsebseb> maco: well / can be done in Ext4 and  /home can be done in Ext3,  I never had issues with Ext4 myself though
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: ok well
<maco> sebsebseb: yeah thats how i did my brother' and mom's computers
<ratatim> Can someone tell me how to run Unetbootin? I downloaded it to my desktop and when I click on it nothing is happening
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: back up your stuff and Ext4 in  Crunchang/9.04 sure why not
<burkmat_> ratatim, try running `chmod +x filename` on it
<MarkGil> Hi, is it possible to use ulimit to restrict memory usage of rogue programs from the init scripts?  rsyslog is wasting lots of memory, and on a embedded sheevaplug, it's not great
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: then you get speed improvements, but there is a slight chance of data loss or something
<Fizix> sisif, since the both filesystems (ext3 and 4) are journaling filesystems, you can hibernate for either/or. You may have better luck with 3
<jacquesdupontd> dtownhero, you're right that's what i'm diong
<ratatim> burkmat_: thanks i'll see if that helps
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: or have Ext3,  and slower boot up, and don't have to think about data loss at all
<MarkGil> It's sorted hinted here, but does not really tell me know to do it.  http://wiki.rsyslog.com/index.php/Reducing_memory_usage
<magmarules> unn all this effor and still ... anyone knows how to diactivate the Whobby effect when "scaling" windows to change app/window ?
<losha> SineDeviance: ext4 isn't readable in windows, or lots of 3rd party things like super grub disk, older live cds, other linux distros etc.
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: also I woudn't recommend sharing your Linux partitions with Windows, after all a Windows virus could then delete stuff from those as well
<ratatim> burkmat_: when I run that command it says "no such file or directory"
<SineDeviance> okay, yeah i'l go with ext3 then
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: oh you were on here with two names?
<SineDeviance> i need them to be readable in windows with the ext fs driver
<Fizix> SineDeviance, that sounds like the safest bet to me
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, no i got disconnected
<jacquesdupontd> dtownhero, i think i'm better at helping cause i can't stop getting anoyed of the time i loose explaining all to people that wants absolutely to answer you even if they don't know anything about what you're asking
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: why?
<sisif> Any one here hasanyh idea on how I may delete a failed hibrnation image from my swap using a LiveCD?
<burkmat_> ratatim, well... replace "filename" with the actual filename?
<dusty1> hey its me again i have yet another real stupid question can i change my icon that is part of my application menu to something else?
<RetianFes> Is it possible to pin Konversation to the mail icon on the tab bar when it's not running like Empathy does?
<sebsebseb> maybe you missed this then
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: also I woudn't recommend sharing your Linux partitions with Windows, after all a Windows virus could then delete stuff from those as well
<ratatim> burkmat_: that's what I did.
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, right, but i mount them in ro
<SineDeviance> so there's no danger
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: in what?
<SineDeviance> linux is my main OS
<Fizix> SineDeviance, sebebseb brings up a good point.
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, in windows. the fs driver gives you the option to mount partitions read-only
<SineDeviance> which i do
<burkmat_> ratatim, ...are you sure the file is in the directory you're in?
<dtownhero> that was one angry retarded frenchman...
<losha> sisif: can't you just reformat the swap partition using gparted?
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: oh I see, well as far as I know that driver does not work well with Ext4
<sisif> losha : I don`t know. That`s why I`m asking :P
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, yeah, on the internets it says it only supports ext3
<dusty1> hey its me again i have yet another real stupid question can i change my icon that is part of my application menu to something else?
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: you coudl do / in Ext4
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: a seperate data partition :) to share with Windows and not read only if you like
<losha> sisif: then let me rephrase: try reformatting the swap partition using gparted....
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, it also says that the kernel that comes with 9.04 has ext4 issues
<ratatim> burkmat_: i don't know... how do I find out? haha sorry i'm not too knowledgeable to command
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: or  /home and read only when it comes to Windows
<ctmjr> dtownhero: yes it was classic example of not seeing the forest because the trees are in his way
<sisif> losha : haha. Nicely said :)
<jcp> how do i redirect both stdout and stderr to a file?
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: /  Ext4    home  or data partition Ext3
<burkmat_> ratatim, ah... well, where is the Unetbootin file located?
<jcp> without overwriting the file
<goose> is there a way I can control my fan speed on my ubuntu server box? (preferably one that does not involve ramming a screwdriver into the fan to stop the blades from spinning entirely :p)
<Fizix> If you want to go super-geek, you can have another linux OS running inside of Windows via a virtual machine... that should be able to see your other partition, no?
<dtownhero> heh
<jcp> i want to write to the end of the file, not overwrite the file
<gandhi> 1> file 2> file
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: yes and that's what I put, the kernel apparnatlly has issues
<jcp> script &>> file ?
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: ,but if your  data partitions are in Ext3 that should be fine for sure
<ratatim> burkmat_: well it's on my desktop. It should be in the desktop directory or what-not
<maco> Fizix: no
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, i already have a 1tb external drive in ntfs so i guess that could be a shared partition. but sometimes it's just easier to copy directly than to copy twice :D
<maco> Fizix: a vm cant see what the host cant see
<burkmat_> ratatim, Alright. Try running `chmod +x Desktop/filename` then.
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: I did Ext4 for / and /home and no issues,  but others  have had
<VCoolio> jcp: >> adds, > overwrites
<ratatim> burkmat_: ok i'll see what that does
<Fizix> maco, ahh ok, I always wondered that. Thank you for that info
<sisif> losha : guess what. The swap partion is locked under gparted :P
<jcp> VCoolio: but i want it to write both stderr and stdout, will that work?
<SineDeviance> well, it's installing
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: in fat the only issue when it came to Ext4  was when Vista deleted my seperate /home partition twice, well I installed it twice
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: second time I coudn't recover all data that I had put on it, or whatever, but oh well, nothing important
<sebsebseb> SineDeviance: on the new  /home I had created I mean
<jrib> jcp: why not just try what you said? :)  (it works on zsh, probably the same on bash)
<SineDeviance> sebsebseb, ouch
 * Fizix has been running with a Vista Ultimate and Ubuntu dual-boot/partition for several years now without a hiccup.
<ratatim> burkmat_: I got this error message when i tried running it again:   "7z not found. This is required for either install mode. Install the "p7zip-full" package or your distribution's equivalent"
<jcp> jrib: i wasnt sure if that would work, i was asking, but i'll do that
<Fizix> ratatim, try sudo apt-get install p7zip-full  ??
<howie_> hey
<sebsebseb> Fizix: I had  no issues with Vista Home Premium, untill I decided to re install recently, and it fighted over where it wanted to go, and bye bye my  seperate   Ext4  /home both times, even though I had told it to install in the space that wasn't being used
<jrib> jcp: you try with a test command and file of course
<howie_> ok
<burkmat_> ratatim, Ah... Well then, run `sudo apt-get install p7zip-full` and try again. ;) I'm off to bed, so can't help you anymore. Good luck!
<howie_> fuck u thn
 * ActionParsnip runs pure linux and has no need for a silly dual boot and has zero issues
<howie_> bfn
<howie_> fnmd
<ratatim> burkmat_: thanks!
<howie_> ngfm
<sisif> Famous last words: let`s see if I can boot now :)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah I don't really need a dual boot either
<maco> !language | howie_
<ubottu> howie_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<howie_> fnm,
<FloodBot4> howie_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<howie_> idhf
<losha> sisif: some live cds use the swap partition, I think. If so, that may have taken care of the issue....
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ,but then I think, maybe I want to play some 3D Windows game in the future on this computer,  a virtual machine won't be good enough
<blue0488> I can't get snowballZ can any one help?
<goose> (repeat from a few minutes ago) is there a way I can control my fan speed on my ubuntu server box? (preferably one that does not involve ramming a screwdriver into the fan to stop the blades from spinning entirely :p)
<dusty1> hmm i suppose no one can help me :(
<howie_> vnm,
<howie_> yumdmdd
<howie_> d
<howie_> d
<howie_> d
<howie_> d
<howie_> d
<howie_> d
<Fizix> sebsebseb, ahh I see. I've never re-installed Vista without also re-installing Ubuntu; I've never install Vista after I already had Ubuntu loaded. That's a bummer. Yea I headr M$ is whack like that.
<howie_> d
<FloodBot4> howie_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goose> !ops | howie_ is a nonsensical troll
<sisif> losha : yeah. I managed to format it. Let`s see what happens now ..
<ubottu> howie_ is a nonsensical troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: penumbra and frets on fire is all i need :D
<maco> !ops | howie_ is typing gibberih
<ubottu> howie_ is typing gibberih: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: penumbra not heard of that
<ratatim> fizix: thanks for helping me out too
<goose> beat you to it maco ;p
<maco> goose: aye you win
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its a paid for game but the demo is real good. well worth the cash
 * Fizix sets mode: +awesome Fizix
<maco> jrib: *snort* your kick message is the appeal process?
<sebsebseb> Fizix: yes that's what I did,  Vista first then Ubuntu,  and I did it twice two re installs, because...
<sebsebseb> Fizix: of both OS's
<jrib> maco: on bans anyway
<blue0488> can some one help me get snowballZ to work?
<Fizix> sebsebseb: Well I'll definitely keep that in mind next time I feel like nuking Vista, thank you.
<buttons840> my /lib/lsb/init-functions appears to be incomplete, can i get a fresh version, is this something standard or it is different on all distros/machines?
<VCoolio> jcp: did it work already? as a mod of output to null try something like >>/path/to/file 2>>&1
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well maybe it is to some extent,  since  then you will be supporting a game company that actsauly bothers making for Desktop Linux?
<janmigue> hola tengo un problema , alguno de ustedes puede jugar el juego youville de facebook utilizando el fash player 10 en ubuntu 9.10 ????
<jrib> !es | janmigue
<ubottu> janmigue: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> Fizix: well maybe it was since Vista wasn't on my first partition, that I got these issues
<tehloki_> I had ubuntu installed in an ext4 partition and winxp installed in an ntfs partition. I deleted the ntfs partition and created a 200gb fat32 partition and left 50gb unpartitioned, then installed windows 7 to the unpartitioned space. Now I have 4 primary partitions and none of them will boot. I just get "disk error" whenever I try. However, I can boot from a Live CD and see that all my partitions are there. What do I do?
<sebsebseb> Fizix: that was probably it in fact
<Altreus[Hireme]> Karmic server edition; installed xserver-xorg from apt; Radeon 9200 PRO "No valid linear framebuffer address" -- any help? google is not helping
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: yes the game runs natively :D
<tehloki_> do i have too many primary partitions?
<ActionParsnip> tehloki_: you cna have 4 primnary partitions
<buttons840> tehloki_, maybe reinstall grub, i don't know
<Fizix> tehloki_, if you have 4, no.
<tehloki_> I
<mr> i
<tehloki_> I've reinstalled grub on the ext4 partition.
<tehloki_> still doesn't boot.
<goose> (repeat from a few minutes ago) is there a way I can control my fan speed on my ubuntu server box? (preferably one that does not involve ramming a screwdriver into the fan to stop the blades from spinning entirely :p)
<mr> i
<tehloki_> is this something wrong with my hard disk? i can see all the files from the windows installation and my linux installation.
<tehloki_> or maybe my bios...
<Snausages> goose: been through this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<Altreus[Hireme]> it works with vesa driver
<Altreus[Hireme]> I guess I could try proprietary ATI
<Fizix> tehloki_, did you just install Ubuntu and now it's not working?
<tehloki_> I'm going to try deleting the windows install, reinstalling grub again, and booting
<tehloki_> Fizix: I just installed windows 7 and now neither OS will boot
<tehloki_> even after reinstalling grub
<Fizix> tehloki_, M$ whipes my stuff out too. The safest way to do a dual-boot is always to have Windows installed first, then put Ubuntu on top of that.
<Altreus[Hireme]> oh the proprietary fglrx driver does not support my card
<tehloki_> wait, should i be reinstalling grub on the ext4 partition or the swap partition
<Altreus[Hireme]> nor apparently does the open-source one :P
<ratatim> Unetbootin can't seem to find the .iso image on my desktop. even when I choose the desktop directory. what should i do?
<madcheeze> wow all, the updates screwed my system up bad...
<madcheeze> complete crash
<madcheeze> wouldnt launch x at all
<ratatim> madcheeze: hey could you tell me why Unetbootin wont find my iso image?
<madcheeze> ratatim, where is your image located?
<ratatim> madcheeze: on the desktop. should be in the desktop directory but when i use unetbootin it doesnt show.
<madcheeze> i think i interrupted the update
<madcheeze> ratatim, did you choose the iso option in the middle?
<ratatim> madcheeze: yes i did
<madcheeze> ratatim, then click the three dots to the right, and navigate to your desktop
<madcheeze> ratatim, it should show your iso image
<madcheeze> ratatim, is it an iso or an .img file?
<ratatim> madcheeze: that's what i've been trying but its not there. It goes to root then to desktop then nothing is there. it's an .iso file
<sebsebseb> maco: Going back to earlier briefly.  / in Ext4 and  /home in Ext3,  I thought about that when I found out that Ext4 is dodgy in 9.04 since the kernel and that.  However I guess Ext4 is good enough now, or 9.10 woudn't be using it as the default file system?
<madcheeze> ratatim, thats weird.
<madcheeze> ratatim, windows?
<ratatim> madcheeze: yeah tell me about it. I run 8.04. I'm trying to upgrade to 8.10 using a usb drive
#ubuntu 2009-12-01
<raj> guys is the ext4 bug in ubuntu 9.10 still present?
<madcheeze> ratatim, no, what i mean is, are you using windows?
<madcheeze> ratatim, i see you arent tho
<ratatim> madcheeze: should i get on a windows machine to create the flash boot drive?
<Hillshum> What could cause apt to hold back upgrades?
<sebsebseb> maco: and I already knew that having a seperate /home tends to make re installing easier,  and it's good advice to give to people :)
<ratatim> madcheeze: yeah no windows for me
<madcheeze> ratatim, i havent used ubuntu to create it before, i have always used windows. my windows machine is the one that takes the beating...
<ratatim> madcheeze: haha well i'll go to the schools computer labs and make a boot disk that way. I won't lose my stuff will i? when i upgrade?
<madcheeze> ratatim, are you sure its the whole .iso folder?
<sebsebseb> raj: which one?  the one where big data might get currupted?
<ratatim> madcheeze: its the raw file i downloaded from a mirror site
<cedriczg> Hi again ubuntu community
<ratatim> madcheeze: i haven't done anything to it
<madcheeze> ratatim, then it should be the full .iso file. it should find it. if it doesnt, i cant help you without looking at it. maybe someone else here can.
<ShawnRisk> how do I remove one package only and not the all the other packages that go along with this.  Like I want to remove wpasupplicant as I want to stop this from running all the time.  Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> maco: (irelivant, but when did I actsaully find out that Ext4 in 9.04 can be a bit dodgy hmm)
<ratatim> madcheeze: i'll just go get onto a windows machine and create a pendrive boot disk. You've been a great help. thanks
<cedriczg> This month I have gone updating online from 8.04 to 8.10, then 9.04 and now will go at last to 9.10.
<sebsebseb> raj: have a look at the 9.10 release notes
<cedriczg> Did anyone face any major problems on online update from 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: Hi!  How's it going?
<madcheeze> ratatim, sorry, i didnt help you very much
<maco> sebsebseb: there were bugs filed..
<ShawnRisk> mdg: good and you?
<sebsebseb> oh raj is gone already
<mdg> ShawnRisk: I can't complain.
<madcheeze> has anyone else had problems with the updates locking their system up?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: did you get your wireless working?
<ratatim> madcheeze: you were a big help. you reminded me of unetbootin. if i wouldn't have found that out again i'd be in way over my head still. I need to learn command line...
<sebsebseb> maco: yeah  Ext4 bug reports
<ShawnRisk> mdg: it is closer to being solved but not solved yet
<ShawnRisk> mdg: want to help?
<madcheeze> ratatim, im still learning too. you always learn something new using linux. windows makes you dumb as well as osx...
<mdg> ShawnRisk: I just found a post a little while ago about broadcom and using a bcmwl driver - let me find the link...
<ShawnRisk> mdg: nice
<tehloki_> okay, i've successfully reinstalled grub after deleting the ntfs and fat32 partitions.
<ratatim> madcheeze: haha yeah i couldn't agree more
<tehloki_> should i keep my (now working) ubuntu install or wipe my HD and start with windows installed and THEN reinstall ubuntu
<ratatim> madcheeze: have a good night. i'm sure i'll be back if i get stumped.
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: which version of Ubuntu?
<tehloki_> 9.10
<mdg> ShawnRisk: Post #3 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330657&highlight=Broadcom
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: so you just put Grub 2 on and it's working?  you upgraded from 9.04 before that?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: which driver is installed right now?
<ShawnRisk> mdg: just to update you I reinstalled Ubuntu to get it working again, and now what I am trying to is get the Access Point to work out.  I setup the ESSID, Encryption Key and Channel.
<tehloki_> sebsebseb: my 9.10 install is working. installing win7 fucked up my MBR somehow. I wiped out the windows partition and reinstalled grub2 and now my ubuntu install can boots
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: if 9.10 is working for you, well keep that install for now I guess :)
<mdg> ShawnRisk: sticking with wep?
<ShawnRisk> mdg: Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<tehloki_> sebsebseb: i'm trying to install win7 too
<sebsebseb> !language |  tehloki_
<ubottu> tehloki_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: oh dear
<ShawnRisk> mdg: for the time being, I don't want to switch yet.
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: if you re install Windows 7 (Vista version 2)
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: it will go over the part of Grub 2 that's in your Master Boot Record
<ShawnRisk> mdg: I have to go outside to do the garbage, can you pm me that is easier I don't want to lose the message
<maco> tehloki_: ubuntu install always goes last if you want working grub
<riverfr0zen> Hi there. Just upgraded to karmic and I'm noticing the audio from my line-in source is delayed by a couple of seconds. Any thoughts?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: I can understand that - its quite an ordeal working through wireless setup.
<tehloki_> even if i reinstall grub?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: okay
<maco> tehloki_: windows doesnt like admitting it has to share
<tehloki_> okay i'll just format.
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: Then you would have to re install Grub and that can be a right pain
<maco> tehloki_: if youre ok with reinstalling grub, go ahead
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: was this an upgrade from 9.04 or not?
<tehloki_> well i did but it didn't work last time
<ShawnRisk> mdg: if I get WEP working than I can move over to WAP when I get time
<maco> tehloki_: just saying, if you always install windows before ubuntu, you can avoid playing around with grub
<tehloki_> yes sebsebseb
<tehloki_> wait no
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: an upgrade?
<tehloki_> i upgraded, it broke everything, i reinstalled
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: or clean install?
<tehloki_> so this is a clean install.
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: oh ok so Ext4 and working Grub 2 for you, but no Windows 7 :D
<tehloki_> yeah
<xNinja> hello...i was connected with no problem in my laptop through wireless...but after plugging a cable i cant connect to internet...i think the route has been changed or something !?
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: yeah basically what maco says,  I wonder if Microsoft did it on purpouse so Windows overwrites the MBR on install like it does
<sebsebseb> techhelper1: says not said,  anyway uhmmm what do you use Windows for?
<tehloki_> well it didn't just overwrite the MBR with its own bootloader, it corrupted it.
<mdg> xNinja: click on your networking icon and see if it shows wireless or ethernet cable is being used
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: Is that a reasonably new computer, hence Windows 7?
<tehloki_> yes
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: How much RAM?
<tehloki_> 4gb
<maco> sebsebseb: i think MS just doesnt care to fix it
<xNinja> mdg can we do that in command prompt ? i am ssh to that pc
<sebsebseb> maco:  could be
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: ok :) good
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: and you got the Windows 7 DVD yes?
<tehloki_> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: good
<tehloki_> so i'm going to wipe out my drive now and try installing win7 THEN ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: you should be able to virtual machine it inside Ubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: hold on
<mdg> xNinja: try "ifconfig" in a terminal (no quotes) This will tell you waht networking interfaces are setup.
<riverfr0zen> How do I get rid of pulseaudio in Karmic?
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: Virtual machines are awesome, well depending on what you want to do, for most Windows stuff oh yes they are awesome :)
<tehloki_> sebsebseb: i'm a bit of a gamer, will that work well enough
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: games hmm
<tehloki_> i'm just going to win7, ubuntu with partitions
<Docteh> I run my linux partition in virtualbox occasionally
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: well  Virtualbox 3.0+  has some Direct3D 8 support
<Docteh> works great when i dont want to reboot to do package updates
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: that you could try, if you got some 3D games, plus you can get stuff working in Wine etc
<xNinja> mdg i have eth0 and wlan1 connected each has different ip range eth0 192.168.3. / wlan1 192.168.1.0
<tehloki_> sebsebseb: doesn't sound like much fun.
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: ok
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: when you re installed before, did you do a seperate /home I guess not?
<jcp> i'm having an issue getting my cron script to run correctly
<mdg> xNinja: okay.  So now you are wanting to use the wireless?
<usser> !ask | jcp
<ubottu> jcp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: well those can be really good to have, and it's much easier to set them up on a clean install of Ubuntu
<cornflake> does anyone know how to get an internal microphone to work?
<jcp> i have the following line: */5 * * * * echo 'tick tock...' &>> /home/jcp/development/lib/scripts/logs/cronlog.txt
<xNinja> mdg yep
<jrib> jcp: and?
<Altreus[Hireme]> google has so far told me that a radeon 9200 isn't going to work on 9.10...
<jcp> and it doesnt seem to work, nothing gets appended to that log file, and there are no errors in /var/log/cron.log
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: so I suggest doing that :)  and  ok sure,  re install,  Windows 7 first, then put Ubuntu on
<Gaming4JC> hey all, having a possible trojan problem with wget. Can anyone tell me the md5sum of wget on their Ubuntu 9.10?  "md5sum /usr/bin/wget"?
<jrib> jcp: you should create a bash script and just run that.  I bet crontab gets interpreted through sh
<mdg> xNinja: I'm tryint to think of the command to disconnect eth0 and restart wlan1
<usser> jcp, cron doesnt like redirections etc, put the line in a bash script
<nemo> Gaming4JC: which processor?
<nemo> Gaming4JC: x86 or 64?
<Gaming4JC> x64
<xNinja> mdg no i just need the route right command
<charles`_> is there a way to override my dns server but still use network-manager?
<sebsebseb> tehloki_: dual boot :)
<charles`_> (and dhcp)
<nemo> linux-64:~$ md5sum `which wget`
<nemo> dcb32f8346aa75f8220ca6c6008d3464  /usr/bin/wget
<nemo> Gaming4JC: so. did you get trojaned? :)
<mdg> xNinja: I'm kinda lost - you mean an ssh command?
<Gaming4JC> nemo: thanks, strangely no the md5hash check matches.
<xNinja> mdg route add gw or something like that
<Proteus> I'm putting together a new box and I'm thinking of buying an ATI 5850 but I've never used ati cards (this new) with linux and I'm concerned about driver support. does anyone here have first hand experience with the new radeons?
<xNinja> yes ssh command
<Gaming4JC> nemo: I've still no idea why it was running as root and wouldn't respond to pkill.
<nemo> Gaming4JC: they compromised md5sum too ;)
<Gaming4JC> nemo: never thought of that? o_O
<jcp> usser: i'm just testing to see if the cron script is running in the first place. i'm trying to debug a job thats supposed to be running every 15 minutes, which isnt, and i think the culprit is cron
<Gaming4JC> lol
<nemo> Gaming4JC: um. wget is probably used by the updater
<nemo> Gaming4JC: could simply be some background fetch that stalled
<nemo> why it isn't responding to pkill... dunno, were you running the kill as non-root?
<Gaming4JC> nemo: possible, but it's strange some of the binaries it downloaded. And I did run it as sudo
<Gaming4JC> nemo: how about "ls -lc /usr/bin/wget"
<Gaming4JC> for modification date.
<nemo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 241680 2009-10-08 23:12 /usr/bin/wget
<korogiannos> Hi.  I have tried this before and gone wrong.  I have windows7, now freshly installed ubuntu. they both boot, now i've installed the updates in ubuntu I need to choose "Configuring grub-pc" should I "keep the local version currently installed"?  I think I chose the package maintainers one last time and needed to repair win7.  I don't have the win disk so must get it right
<nemo> Gaming4JC: how on earth would date help? we presumably installed at different times
<jrib> jcp: just check for mail from cron
<sebsebseb> korogiannos: which version of Ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> nemo: If the file was modifed at a different time
<nemo> Gaming4JC: you might want to run a rootkit checker
<korogiannos> sebsebseb:karmic
<Gaming4JC> nemo: I ran unhide, seemed to be crashing on karmic
<mdg> xNinja: like a "bind address" command?
<madcheeze> Gaming4JC, use antivir its great..
<nemo> Gaming4JC: chkrootkit
<Gaming4JC> lol
<sebsebseb> korogiannos: so brand new install,  just doing the updates?
<Gaming4JC> nemo: ok I'll give that one a try
<madcheeze> Gaming4JC, great for what it does. use the usb stick version
<Proteus> does anyone know how well ubuntu/linux in general supports the new ATI cards?
<nemo> Gaming4JC: of course, I'm a bit puzzled how you could get compromised in first place - bad repos or bad ssh password?
<Gaming4JC> nemo: the strange thing is it downloaded 14MB and the files were anything from dlls, to images
<sebsebseb> Proteus: ATI cards tend to be an issue with Desktop Linux, because of their lack of support
<Gaming4JC> nemo: I've no idea, bad repos perhaps.
<nemo> Gaming4JC: hm. UbuntuOne synchronisation?
<nemo> dlls??
<korogiannos> sebsebseb: yup. I installed before and had to use the windows disk to repair windows boot.  now I've fresh install again.  It went wrong when I installed updates to grub last time too.
<nemo> weird.
<nemo> Gaming4JC: uh. maybe ies4lin ?
<Gaming4JC> nemo: I don't use Ubuntu One and yes it downloaded windows exe, some dll, and some other stuff in a packet log.
<madcheeze> what is the consensus on the ubuntu one? am i better off using something like dropbox?
<Gaming4JC> nemo: I don't use winetricks or ies4lin
<Gaming4JC> :/
<brova> how can i use grep to search ONLY up until the first ":" in the /etc/passwd
<nemo> madcheeze: I use my own home server for a dropbox
<nemo> madcheeze: but the synchronisation is kind of fun to play with anyway.
<sebsebseb> korogiannos: I think I am correct,  but maybe not.   the local version currently is installed is the one that is on there right now.  The package maintainers version will be any update to Grub 2.
<jrib> brova: search the man page for "stop"?
<jcp> jrib: see this is the problem, i see no signs of errors anywhere. no mail from cron, nothing in the log, but its clear the scripts i have in the crontab are not being run
<jcp> i can run the scripts manually and they work fine
<jrib> jcp: desktop ubuntu doesn't install an mta by default, did you install one?
<brova> jrib: ok. you have helped me before i remember you lol
<jrib> brova: hi :)
<Gaming4JC> nemo: Do you know if cron runs any updates in the background, and even if it does why would it download dlls? o_O
<nemo> Gaming4JC: do you have open ssh? :)
<Gaming4JC> nemo: nope.
<jrib> brova: what do you actually want to accomplish?
<Gaming4JC> nemo: As far as I know I'm not running any servers lol.
<nemo> Gaming4JC: what's your IP? can I scan you from outside?
<korogiannos> sebsebseb: all works fine now, should I keep the local one?
<sebsebseb> korogiannos: it should be ok to do either option
<Gaming4JC> nemo sure feel free to scan
<nemo> Gaming4JC: hopefully you use reject and not drop - drop is such false security...
<sebsebseb> korogiannos: I was typing your answer, before I even got that question
<jcp> jrib: that could be the problem, im going to look into that now
<Proteus> sebsebseb, so basically, for good desktop support my only choice is going with an nvidia card? how bad is ati support really?
<nemo> Gaming4JC: your current IP is same?
<Gaming4JC> nemo: get the query, yes.
<jrib> jcp: debian uses exim by default which I like, but there are lighter ones too
<brova> jrib: im trying to search for user names and display the information from the /etc/passwd file based upon command line arguements, problem is right now that when i type user as a command line arguement awell it also finds directories
<nemo> Gaming4JC: ugh. you use drop - this will take a while...
<ZaNeIuM> i'm no longer seeing my connection status un the upper riight cormer of my screen, how do i det it back?
<jrib> brova: can you show an example?
<xNinja> mdg thanks anyway :D
<sebsebseb> Proteus: some of the Nivida cards get issues to,  I think like the very latest or maybe the really realy old ones.  However Nivida are known to have the best Desktop Linux graphics support.   ATI  = problems usaulley or that's the impression I get anyway from being here in this channel enough times
<Gaming4JC> nemo: Why is it better to reject than drop, lol?
<ZaNeIuM> its not in the add a pannles box ether
<brova> jrib: i will paste bin everything i have so far
<thief> I want to repartition my drives so I can have more space on the linux one (I will suck it from a ntfs partition). what is the most reliable program around to do it?
<korogiannos> sebsebseb: Thanks.  Not sure what went wrong last time.  Is this the right place to ask about comparing the "side by side difference between versions"? or is that another IRC room? I can't afford to have it brake now I've lost my windows disk...
<madcheeze> thief, gparted
<nemo> Gaming4JC: well, I just don't see drop offering any significant advantages in security, and it is a PITA for legitimate connections
<Altreus[Hireme]> Where can I download previous versions of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> korogiannos: Sure you can ask abou the Ubuntu versions in here.
<Altreus[Hireme]> specifically jaunty
<thief> madcheeze, I will check it out, thanks
<jrib> Altreus[Hireme]: releases.ubuntu.com
<Altreus[Hireme]> ty
<madcheeze> thief, no prob
<sebsebseb> Altreus[Hireme]:  What's up with Karmic?  http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04
<Altreus[Hireme]> sebsebseb: google tells me to give up trying to get my radeon 9200 working under karmic
<sebsebseb> Altreus[Hireme]: good idea to md5sum/sha1sum your ISO before burning contents to CD.  the code you compare to is in the list of files
<sebsebseb> Altreus[Hireme]: if you downloaded from torrent it's probably fine though
<bobbyi> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on my friend's Desktop.  It gets to the login screen, but freezes when trying to load up the desktop.  I ctrl-alt-f1 to a terminal and startx -- :1 and it starts to load the desktop but freezes.  I notice the top and bottom bars aren't rendered correctly when I switched back to terminal after startx command.  He has an nvidia geforce 7800 GT, is there something I need to do to configure X c
<sebsebseb> Altreus[Hireme]: that's ATI isn't it?
<magmarules> guys anyone knows a way to configure shadows in compiz so that windows have larger shadows then menus?
<brova> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d478316cb
<Altreus[Hireme]> sebsebseb: yes.
<sebsebseb> Proteus: see above what  Altreus[Hireme]  put
<carlos> ?
<sebsebseb> Proteus: yet another ATI  graphics card issue
<Altreus[Hireme]> sebsebseb: it is older than the minimum that the fglrx drivers support, according to the wiki
<carlos> ati is meh
<Proteus> sebsebseb, I've heard about ATI's bad drivers for years but I've also heard that they were trying to get their act together and have dedicated delopment for linux. I saw that newegg was going to have 5850s back in stock tomorrow....it would suck to have to wait for nvidia to finally get around to releasing their mid-range fermi card
<Bolvadur2> BobbyShaftoe: have you installled the drivers?
<Altreus[Hireme]> sebsebseb: this thread told me not to bother http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1121222&page=2
<Bolvadur2> bobbyi: : have you installled the drivers?
<brova> jrib: the problem is, if you run the script, that it will highlight the /user/
<BluesKaj> bobbyi, install the nvidia-glx-185 driver
<sebsebseb> Proteus: well  most Nivida cards work great in Desktop Linux :)
<sebsebseb> Proteus: ATI that's not the case, and I guess same thing for Intel
<bobbyi> can I install with apt-get?
<Altreus[Hireme]> unfortunately I can't afford a new nvidia card, which is why I'm using free stuff to do it
<BluesKaj> yes, bobbyi
<Altreus[Hireme]> unfortunately, free means old ATI stuff
<bobbyi> ok, I will go try that now.  Thank you very much
<jrib> brova: I see.  You probably want to match something like '^$x'
<jcp> jrib: what kind of configuration is needed once i've got sendmail installed?
<silent_h> Has anyone else noticed that the Firefox menu fonts are HUGE if you leave your fonts at 10pt?  Other GTK apps are normal - only Firefox renders them huge...
<hyper89> linux is confusing
<sebsebseb> Altreus[Hireme]: well  overall for many 9.04 is really the better release, not 9.10,  plus that's fine to use that  online,  when it's still being supported and your getting the security updates
<bobbyi> I assume I need internet access to install the driver?  (i.e. won't be found on CD)
<jrib> jcp: I don't think I've ever installed sendmail, but usually it should just work for local mail (exim asks you using debconf)
<hyper89> why is linux confusing?
<sebsebseb> hyper89: Hello what's up?  What's the problem?
<silent_h> hyper89: it can be, but what's your current problem?
<sebsebseb> hyper89: What do you want to do?
<Bolvadur2> hyper89: it's a conspiracy
<silent_h> lol
<hyper89> just hard to learn i guess im a newb still
<madcheeze> ati is fine. you just end up having to compile the driver from scratch. thats what linux is all about isnt it?
<hyper89> need to do more reading i assume?
<sebsebseb> !new | hyper89
<jrib> hyper89: check out help.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> hyper89: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sebsebseb> hyper89: Ubuntu Pocket Guide as well :)
<hyper89> thanks
<BluesKaj> bobbyi, it's possible that the live cd contains the right kernel module driver
<silent_h> you mean learning basic stuff like making your way around the desktop environment?
<brova> jrib: THANKS :D
<sebsebseb> hyper89: np
<Bolvadur2> hyper89: no you need more tweaking and stuff... trying to break your system doing fancy stuff :P
<jrib> hyper89: one of the best ways to learn is to install an extra copy of ubuntu in virtual box and go crazy experimenting there
<madcheeze> jrib, you hit that one on the head...
<sebsebseb> hyper89: what  Bolvadur2  put jokeingly I think, isn't  exactly helpful
<Proteus> madcheeze, compile from scratch? do the open source drivers support the 5850s?
<assoguerozen_sx> amagodi q lag isso aqui
<Bolvadur2> aaawww
<hyper89> i do have it on a VB ;)
<brova> me and hyper are both in the same college course actually
<silent_h> yes, because then you can break it really bad and it doesn't matter :)
<jrib> !br | assoguerozen_sx
<ubottu> assoguerozen_sx: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sebsebseb> hyper89: hmm with Windows as host?
<hyper89> i just find it more difficult, cause i dont read ENOUGH on this stuff
<hyper89> yes windows as host
<madcheeze> Proteus, yes, but i havent found one that works out of the box with opengl and all. thats why there is alot of info around the web about it
<jordyd> Will I risk confusing the package manager if I modify /opt ?
<sebsebseb> hyper89: that can be ok for trying to get a feel for it, but really it should be the other way round :)
<jrib> jordyd: no, package manager shouldn't install stuff to /opt anyway
<jordyd> jrib: Cool, thanks.
<silent_h> hyper89: anything in particular causing you problems or confusing you, or just in general?
<jrib> jordyd: you can always check if a package is responsible for a file by using « dpkg -S »
<higuy2071> gah! im stuck at version 8.04 of ubuntu and i can upgrade out of it, can anyone with some expertiese walk me through upgrading?
<hyper89> in general, i think i just need to practice more
<madcheeze> Proteus, use virtualbox in your windows partition, and install ubuntu on it. tweak it, make it the way you want, then move over to ubuntu and get it working the way you like...
<hyper89> which what i dont do
<hyper89> is*
<jrib> !upgrade > higuy2071
<ubottu> higuy2071, please see my private message
<silent_h> fair enough - well good luck :)
<sebsebseb> jrib: beat me to it :)
<jrib> higuy2071: make sure your options aren't ignoring non-LTS releases
<Bolvadur2> higuy2071: when you are in 8.04 and want to update, I recommend doing it from cd and doing a fresh install.
<silent_h> took me a long time before I was comfortable enough to switch over 100%
<jordyd> jrib: I want to install something there manually. (not in the repos)
<sebsebseb> higuy2071:  uhmm might want to stay with 8.04 for now
<Altreus[Hireme]> sebsebseb: cool, jaunty it is then :)
<Rajasun> madcheeze: how is ati fine if as said so many users seem to have problems with its cards but not so with nvidia on linux?
<sebsebseb> higuy2071: since if you do you can upgrade directly to 10.04 when it comes out at the end of April
<hyper89> brb
<madcheeze> Rajasun, the problem is with the driver support.
<jrib> jordyd: yeah, /opt and /usr/local/ are the two good places for that (personally, I use /usr/local/ if it has a "unixy" structure and /opt otherwise)
<jcp> is there a way to tell the last time a script was run?
<sebsebseb> higuy2071: no Grub 2 or Ext4 when doing the upgrade though, but that's not a big deal
<madcheeze> Rajasun, thats why you have to manage it yourself.
<Bolvadur2> higuy2071: I updated 2 computers from 8.04 to 9.10 and it took hours and in the end both systems rendered a bit more sluggish than they should be compared to a fresh install
<jrib> jcp: I doubt it
<higuy2071> i want to do a fresh install, but ive heard you shouldnt skip in upgrades
<thief> when I right-click the NTFS partition on GParted, most options, including resize, are disabled, why is that?
<higuy2071> i want to be at 9.10
<snnw> Hello, I have a problem with ecryptfs. I'm trying to mount a private home directory under Jaunty from a dual-booted Karmic. Mounting the private directory seems to succeed but no files actually show up in ~. Could somebody help me troubleshoot, please?
<sebsebseb> Altreus[Hireme]: do the ISO check I mentioned :)
<madcheeze> Rajasun, you want to learn linux, and be good at it? then learn how to compile a driver, and manage it. that will teach you mostly all you will ever need to know about linux
<jrib> higuy2071: if you do a fresh install it doesn't matter if you skip of course
<silent_h> higuy2071: a fresh install is a good idea rather than upgrading through all those versions -- just make sure you back up your stuff first!
<Bolvadur2> higuy2071: download and burn the 9.10 cd and install it from scratch
<Rajasun> madcheeze: why is it that nvidia seems to do a better job at that without user intervention i.e. needing user to "manage it himself/herself"?
<madcheeze> Rajasun, compiling a driver is not for the feint at heart...
<jordyd> jrib: Well, it specifies /opt, I'm not about to complain if it doesn't cause problems. :) I generally install things into /usr/local/ as well.
<urizen>  
<higuy2071> jrib: how do i uninstall this old version?
<sebsebseb> higuy2071: if you really want 9.10, I suggest doing a clean install,  because of what I just mentioned  no Ext4 and Grub 2 on upgrade, and also how many people got issues after upgarding 9.04 to 9.10
<jrib> jordyd: what are you installing by the way?
<korogiannos> sebsebseb: MANY THANKS!  The local version did it.  Now both windows and Ubuntu boot, Ubuntu especially fast.
<Proteus> madcheeze, my shtick is evolutionary algorithms and computational biology, I mainly need OpenCL support. OpenGL would be nice, but it isn't essential. Is getting solid opencl support for these cards in linux already there or is it hopeless?
<silent_h> the installer will allow you to use your entire hard drive, effectively overwriting the old install
<silent_h> which is why you need to back up everything
<jrib> higuy2071: just tell the installer to overwrite it during the partition setup
<Rajasun> madcheeze: why is it that nvidia seems to do a better job at that without user intervention i.e. needing user to "manage it himself/herself" 9 out of 10 instances that is?
<sebsebseb> korogiannos: ok good :)
<sebsebseb> korogiannos: now just remember to use Ubuntu mainly :)
<jrib> higuy2071: you lose data of course if you don't have backups
<sebsebseb> korogiannos: and have as the one that boots up by default :D
<higuy2071> jrib: is there an option to do that while installing?
<madcheeze> Rajasun, because they are a bigger entity and can support it better than ati. remember, ati is the amd of graphics... they dont have the support channels and body that nvidia has
<korogiannos> sebsebseb: For everything except a few games with my flatmates :)
<jrib> higuy2071: yeah, during the partition setup
<silent_h> higuy: yes, what he said ;)
<madcheeze> Proteus, i dont know about opencl. i dont use it. thats getting deeper than i would like to go
<sebsebseb> korogiannos: ok
<madcheeze> Proteus, at least for now
<jordyd> jrib: clojure-mode, slime, and swank-clojure. I am installing from here: http://riddell.us/tutorial/slime_swank/slime_swank.html
<justcop> dpkg --configure -a fixed my problems, can someone please explain to me what exactly that did?
<korogiannos> sebsebseb: Thanks again. I bid you farewell
<higuy2071> jrib: thank you :)
<silent_h> higuy2071: but again, we can't stress enough to make a backup of your data first
<higuy2071> i dont have any data haha
<silent_h> that works then :)
<madcheeze> Rajasun, if you want an easy install, use nvidia. if you want to work on it, use ati.
<jordyd> jrib: Well, actually, minus the slime because I already have that.
<silent_h> you can just tell the new installer to "use my entire hard drive" and it will do the rest for you
<ten80p> Hello, I keep getting DRDY ERR and ICRC ABRT messages when i access my sata disk .. there was no problem when the disk was connected to usb, and the disk works fine on windows, any ideas?
<madcheeze> Proteus, same for you, if you want to work on it, and compile the driver, then use ati, if you want something that will generally work out of the box, then use nvidia
<Rajasun> madcheeze: so by what u have said and the truth about the relative ease of nvidia cards for most on linux vis-a-vis those from ati, don't you think your original statement that linux is all about compiling is not true but only applies to certain circumstances e.g. certain (not all) ati cards?
<silent_h> ten80p: try going to the "Places" menu, and see if the drive shows up there -- when I use eSATA on mine I have to mount it manually (since it is considered an internal drive)
<ten80p> once i enter x with the drive installed the whole OS hard locks [9.04]
<madcheeze> Rajasun, a .inf is the a .inf file. you just have to build it to work with linux. so no, the truth is that ati is just as good. but the driver support sucks. its like buying an italian sport bike in the us, and expect great support... it just doesnt happen
<Proteus> madcheeze, I'm ok with working on it if I need to but could you point me in the direction of the relevant info?
<silent_h> ten80p: hmm, is it just a data drive or are you trying to boot the OS from it?
<ten80p> no, OS is on another drive
<madcheeze> Proteus, what relevant info would you like?
<ZaNeIuM> anyone know how to get back the ichon in the upper right corner that told me my connection status? it went missing
<sebsebseb> ZaNeIuM: right click and add to panel? or reset panels to default
<sebsebseb> !panels | ZaNeIuM
<madcheeze> ZaNeIuM, right click the bar at the top, and click add to panel, then go choose your network monitor
<ubottu> ZaNeIuM: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<silent_h> it's called the "indicator applet"
<thief> when I right-click the NTFS partition on GParted, most options, including resize, are disabled, why is that? I weant to shrink the NTFS to make the ext3 bigger
<ZaNeIuM> its not the pannels
<Proteus> madcheeze, well, anything pertaining to getting support for things like opencl and opengl on a new ATI card via released tools or compiling custom drivers or whatever
<ZaNeIuM> ok ill try that thx
<silent_h> ten80p: sorry, don't know how to fix your problem, but it does look like others have reported the same error codes
<Rajasun> madcheeze: thing is nvidia users dun need to compile their drivers on linux for most instances, whereas quite a few ati card owners may need to. Thus defined as such i.e. relative enduser ease, nvidia is a betterthan ati and doesn't require compilation of drivers and so said linux isn't all about compiling. At least that isn't the instance for nvidia users and enough ati users in Ubuntu right?
<ten80p> i have seen many others with this problem, i think i will give up and put the hdd on windows
<cyclic> hi! I just want to create a video clip for an mp3 song that has just a picture on it...that is all! what software can I use?
<madcheeze> Proteus, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<ShawnRisk1> I missed everyone
<ZaNeIuM> sebsebseb: i did that, and its still not there
<madcheeze> Rajasun, thats because nvidia has put time into their drivers for open source support. ati has not.
<ZaNeIuM> i reset it in the treminal
<marek> a ja mam problem  z wyłaczaniem kompa
<madcheeze> Proteus, like i said, if you want something that will work out of your box, then use nvidia.
<Bolvadur2> does anyone recommend XFCE on a bare install? or some other DE? (not flux)
<snnw> I know this channel is very busy, but could someone look at my problem with ecryptfs. ^^^
<ZaNeIuM> but still got no network status
<Proteus> madcheeze, thanks for the link though, I'll have to go through this.
<sebsebseb> Bolvadur2: XFCE tends to get recommended in here for computers with old hardware not much RAM etc
<madcheeze> Rajasun, same for you. if you want something to just work, then use nvidia. i have my reasons for using ati, and one is because i favor the underdog. thats why i always use amd vs intel.
<ShawnRisk> I seem to not be able to connect to wireless but I am able to see the wireless networks that are nearby me.  Everytime I try to connect to my wireless router it just keeps coming back with having me enter the password over and over.  Using WEP.  What do I do to fix this?
<spydon> Can I see which nfs folders that are shared on another computer anyhow?
<madcheeze> ShawnRisk, version of ubuntu?
<ShawnRisk> 9.10
<madcheeze> ShawnRisk, gnome or kde?
<squircle> !ask | snnw
<ubottu> snnw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bolvadur2> sebsebseb: I know, I actually got lots of ram but want something snappier than gnome
<cynic__> does anyone know how to create a simple video clip for an mp3 file with one of the Ubuntu software? I just want to put a picture through the whole song
<sebsebseb> Bolvadur2: XFCE, Fluxbox, LXDE,  etc
<ShawnRisk> madcheeze: gnome
<snnw> squircle: I was actually referring to my question above.
<squircle> snnw: aah, sorry
<ZaNeIuM>  i no longer have network monitor in my upper taks bar, it dissapeared and i reset the pannels but it still dont show up, how cani run it manually?
<dabadoo> whats a good ftp client?
<madcheeze> ShawnRisk, be sure that the key is open key, and that the authentication is 64 and 128bit.
<sebsebseb> !ftp |  dabadoo
<ubottu> dabadoo: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<snnw> squircle: you don't happen to be an ecryptfs guru, do you? XD
<sebsebseb> dabadoo: gFTP
<Bolvadur2> sebsebseb: Ive used flux, openbox, awesome, gnome, kde4, lxde (masonix) and... um... plain cli
<spydon> !nfs | spydon
<ubottu> spydon, please see my private message
<squircle> !opinion | dabadoo
<ubottu> dabadoo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Bolvadur2> sebsebseb: some interesting other des you've used?
<Athen> is there a way to make a 'gnome-terminal' command open a terminal maximized ?
<trism> Bolvadur2: I'm using icewm
<sebsebseb> Bolvadur2: I have used stuff, but I tend to use  Gnome or KDE,  there's icevm and what not as well
<sebsebseb> Bolvadur2: loads of window managers out there
<Bolvadur2> trism: ty I forgot about icewm
<ShawnRisk> everyone else can help?
<sebsebseb> Bolvadur2: in fact I tend to run  Gnome with some KDE apps,  except the last few days I been using KDE 4 and not on Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Bolvadur2: last few days or so
<marsha> ShawnRisk: I'm back
<boss_mc> Woo! Karmic clean install!  Now, is there a way to loop the line in to the speakers, like there was in Jaunty?
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: not sure what your trying to do, but certain things that worked fine in Jaunty don't in Karmic
<Bolvadur2> boss_mc: do you mean record the stuff you are listening to?
<boss_mc> sebsebseb: no, just pass the input straight to the output
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: uhmm that was in reply to Bolvadur2 ?
<boss_mc> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> thought so
<Bolvadur2> boss_mc: gl
<sebsebseb> Bolvadur2: gl I guess
<sebsebseb> ah
<sebsebseb> wrong one
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: that was for you
<mr_daniel> how can I send a message to the ubuntu notification sysem? which command line tool can I use for this?
<squircle> !enter | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebsebseb> squircle: uh huh
<squircle> :)
<sebsebseb> altough right now it hardly matters
<sebsebseb> since the channel isn't that busy
<squircle> true, this is the least busy i've seen it in months
<sebsebseb> squircle: yeah last few days it hasn't been that busy, and I been thinking about possible reasons for that
<jorik> the world is out of noobs
<rob0917> is there a channel to share ubuntu experiences?
<sebsebseb> jorik: hmm
<lhx>  /j handbrake
<sebsebseb> jorik: I think I know what you mean as a joke, but hmm
<jazzencat> I am trying to make a bootable USB drive using usb-creator and a ubuntu iso.  i click format on /dev/sdb entry and a /dev/sdb1 pops up but i can't continue after that either nothing happens or i get a dbus error if i try to open the usb drive
<trism> mr_daniel: you can use notify-send in the libnotify-bin package
<sebsebseb> jorik: I assume you were jokeing
<sebsebseb> !noob |  jorik
<ubottu> jorik: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<squircle> sebsebseb: well, i'm going to have to ask all my ubuntu server questions in here 'cause #ubuntu-server is so empty
<jorik> yes, i was joking... the world will never be out of noobs
<snnw> Ah, time to repost my question :)
<snnw> I have a problem with ecryptfs. I'm trying to mount a private home directory under Jaunty from a dual-booted Karmic. Mounting the private directory seems to succeed but no files actually show up in ~. Could somebody help me troubleshoot, please?
<jazzencat> i have rebooted and tried using disk utility to erase it...
<sebsebseb> rob0917: Yeah I guess so
<sebsebseb> !ot |  rob0917
<ubottu> rob0917: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> rob0917: or you can pm me and we can share some experiences if you want
<squircle> can anybody suggest a good postfix-dovecot-spamassassin-clamav (or any of the above) comprehensive tutorial (since #ubuntu-server is dead)?
<ikus060> Hello, I need you help here. I'm french and I don't know what is the right expression to talk about the index you found at the end of a book that containt a list of keyword and at which page it's referenced into the book.
<sebsebseb> !fr |  ikus060
<ubottu> ikus060: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Billiard> snnw: you sure you have files that should be there?
<ProfOak> Is anyone having flash issues in ubuntu 9.10 (64 bit)?
<jorik> squircle: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-debian-lenny
<sebsebseb> ProfOak: probably quite a few people
<jorik> wrong distro, but im sure they have it for ubuntu
<snnw> Billiard: .profile should be there, right? It isn't.
<ikus060> sebsebseb, do I look like someone that need help in french .. no. I want the name of the thing in English ..
<spydon> Does anyone know if its possible to list all remote shares on an NFS-server?
<Billiard> snnw: did you create .profile ?
<sebsebseb> ikus060: ok :)
<Billiard> ikus060: glossary?
<squircle> ikus060: you got the name right, an index
<ProfOak> sebsebseb: Is it a popular issue? I was afraid I was alone.
<sebsebseb> ProfOak: Flash issues are reasonably common with Ubuntu
<squircle> jorik: yeah, but that's courier... i found a pretty good one here: http://craigballinger.com/blog/2009/07/postfix-dovecot-mailserver-on-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<sebsebseb> ProfOak: since  it's not open source
<ikus060> Billiard, a glossary it's more a list of keyword and it's definition .. isn't it ?
<sebsebseb> ProfOak: Adobe's one
<squircle> jorik: i'm just going to massively fail when i try to set up clamav and spamassassin
<snnw> Billiard: Not that I can remember. But I'm quite sure .gnupg/ and .ssh/ should be present.
<Billiard> ikus060: i have no idea really, but he already said index, :)
<squircle> ikus060: a glossary lists the word definitions, an index is a list with page references
<jorik> squircle: thats done in postfix, should be alright
<sebsebseb> ProfOak: what's the acstaul issue?
<squircle> jorik: at least i know where to come for help :)
<Billiard> snnw: well, try to make some files there, unmount it, see if the files disappear, mount it, see if the files are there again
<ikus060> squircle, ok .. then it's an index.  Anybody know a good tool to create this kind of index ?
<Bolvadur2> spydon: think not. just use static ips and keep a list with ips and paths to shared directories
<ikus060> I've try OpenOffice, but it doesn't seems to have this functionality
<ProfOak> sebsebseb: Well I never had anything like this in previous installs. Sure, fullscreen flash is kinda slow sometimes, but my problem is that for half the flash videos/games/whatever I can't use my mouse to interact with the flash. (ie press the pause button on youtube)
<snnw> Billiard: When I try to create a file (.profile), I get permission denied.
<effigy> am i terrible at google or is there no ubuntu software for downloading mp3s like soulseek for windows?
<Flare183> ikus060: It does I've used it before I just don't know exactly how to do it again.
<jorik> effigy: soulseek is for linux
<sebsebseb> ikus060: There's KOffice and Abiword as well by the way
<spydon> Bolvadur2: too bad, do you know if there is a standard share created somewhere when you install the nfsserver?
<sebsebseb> ikus060: and for spreadsheets so not what you want to do, but  Gnumeric
<glue> does synaptic steal the lock on dpkg even if its not in the act of installing something
<Billiard> snnw: you dont have write access, you can try to create it with sudo, just to see if its actually getting mounted
<Billiard> glue: yes i think so
<kbp> could anyone using ubuntu 904 please check that php5-curl repo is broken?
<Bolvadur2> spydon: by default no. as it would create security risk :)
<effigy> jorik: really?  i only saw the windows exe on their download page
<sebsebseb> ProfOak: ok that's in FIrefox?
<spydon> Bolvadur2: good :)
<ikus060> sebsebseb, thanks, but I don't think spreedsheets will solve my problem here ..
<sebsebseb> ikus060: that was the second thing
<Flare183> effigy: I'm pretty sure its in the repos
<ProfOak> sebsebseb: Good point, I haven't tried it with anything else. Yes it is in firefox.
<Bolvadur2> spydon: you only need to change (install) exports and fstab, that's it
<sebsebseb> ikus060: the first thing  was two programs,  that you could use for your index
<Orphee> i wanna learn about about linux how it works and how can i modify it any1 knows any good guides online?
<snnw> Billiard: Hmm, when I try to umount (`ecryptfs-umount-private`), I get a message saying "Sessions still open, not unmounting".
<sebsebseb> ikus060: I wanted to mention Abiword and Gnumeric together, since they go together
<ikus060> sebsebseb, yeah .. I know .. I will look into it .. maybe the creation of index is easier using Koffice
<sebsebseb> ikus060: ,but you don't have to have both installed etc
<Billiard> snnw: are you inside the directory? your current directory is?
<ZaNeIuM> where is the network maniger applet located, it no longer runs on my taskbar
<sebsebseb> ikus060: or Abiword yeah
<ikus060> or Abiword .. :)
<sebsebseb> ProfOak: from my expereince with FLash
<Bolvadur2> installing the xfce4 metapackage atm :)
<sebsebseb> ProfOak: on Ubuntu,  but not your issue
<ProfOak> sebsebseb: Getting opera to test it, but any advice until then?
<snnw> Billiard: running pwd I get /home/snnw/. This is within a chroot in /mnt/jaunty/.
<Flare183> !newusers | Orphee
<ubottu> Orphee: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sebsebseb> ProfOak: Flash gets issues in Firefox sometimes, but works fine in Epiphany and Galeon and so on
<effigy> Flare183: oh okay, i'll keep searching then
<Billiard> snnw: you cant unmount a directory which you are currently inside
<sebsebseb> ProfOak: sudo apt-get install  epiphany-browser if you just put eiphany you get a game
<sebsebseb> !browsers | ProfOak
<ubottu> ProfOak: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Orphee> thanks guys it was really bugging me that i did not know anything about how an os works:)
<ProfOak> sebsebseb but epiph is based off the same engine as ffox?
<Flare183> effigy: http://faq.slsknet.org/index.php?action=artikel&cat=1&id=4&artlang=en
<sebsebseb> !new |  Orphee
<ubottu> Orphee: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sebsebseb> Orphee: Ubuntu Pocket Guide as well :)
<snnw> Billiard: Ah, good point.
<ratatim> Can someone tell me why I can't find the .iso image in the directory it is in when using unetbootin on 8.04?
<Orphee> i got the links thanks :)
<noonee> t
<snnw> Billiard: Although, after `cd ..` and `ecryptfs-umount-private`, I still get "Session still open, not unmounting".
<sebsebseb> Orphee: oh the links were already done, but the guided wasn't
<effigy> Flare183: thank you :x
<Flare183> sebsebseb: Nah, I got it it before you
<Flare183> effigy: Np
<puff> How do I set up a lexmark S 1625 network printer?
<Flare183> to it*
<squircle> !lexmark | puff
<Orphee> i got it thanks
<ubottu> puff: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sebsebseb> Flare183: yeah I missed it,  but  looked at stuff that I missed,  things got a tiny bit more busy in here, than a little while ago,  enough busy to miss things
<boss_mc> sebsebseb: Bolvadur2: Huzzah! Installing gnome-mixer let me unmute the input and now it works again!
<glue> are there any webapps that let you buy a beer for someone over the internet
<Flare183> sebsebseb: That's true.
<JPSman> why is there no man page for set?
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: ok good
<Flare183> !ot | glue (o.O)
<jrib> JPSman: it's a shell built-in, try "help set"
<ubottu> glue (o.O): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ratatim> ﻿Can someone tell me why I can't find the .iso image in the directory it is in when using unetbootin on 8.04?
<squircle> !patience | ratatim
<ubottu> ratatim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<glue> well the reason i'm wondering is because there are a few people in this channel that i'd like to buy a beer for helping me
<ratatim> squircle: sorry haha
<Billiard> snnw: you are completely out of the directory? and no files are open inside of it?
<jrib> !cookie | glue
<ubottu> glue: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<squircle> it's alright, i'm looking in to it :)
<sebsebseb> jrib: that's meant to be to the helpers
<ratatim> squircle: thanks :)
<squircle> glue: send them some $ over paypal?
<Bolvadur2> boss_mc: thanks for letting me know
<squircle> ratatim: are you having trouble locating the iso image to download for ubuntu? or... have i got your question completely wrong?
<ratatim> squircle: i have the .iso downloaded. when i try to make a boot up flash drive with unetbootin it's nowhere to be found. Even when i'm staring at it on my desktop
<snnw> Billiard: Yes
<ratatim> squircle: should i redownload it?
<squircle> ratatim: you mean the image you downloaded magically disappeared/
<glue> ratatim: it's on your desktop?
<glue> ls -l ~/Desktop
<ratatim> squircle: Unetbootin can't find it. it's still there
<squircle> ratatim: aah
<ratatim> glue: yes it's on my desktop. that's where i downloaded it to
<glue> this is just a shot in the dark, but what are the permissions on it
<ratatim> glue: haha beats me. i don't know command worth a dang
<korogiannos> 2 questions.  How can I have a (not the windows, another) ntfs partition mount automatically on boot (with the icon on desktop too) 2nd can I hide certain files/directories? eg "pagefile.sys" "$RECYCLE.BIN" "System Volume Information"?
<squircle> ratatim: ls -l ~/Desktop
<ratatim> squircle: should i enter that command or what? haha
<squircle> !fstab | korogiannos
<ubottu> korogiannos: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<squircle> ratatim: yep :) go into the terminal and enter that
<squircle> korogiannos: that answers the first part... the second part is a bit tricker, and I don't know the answer
<snnw> Billiard: If it helps, I seem to remember "Sessions still open, not unmounting" comes up when logging out of a VT, while still logged onto GDM or a different VT.
<karthik> is GOS still popular ?
<korogiannos> squircle: That's enough to get me started. Thanks
<ratatim> squircle: It says command not found
<ratatim> i copy and pasted what you put
<squircle> ratatim: ls (LS) <space> <dash>l (L) ~/Desktop <enter>
<snnw> Billiard: Actually, I just confirmed that.
<isonoooooo> $B!!(B
<noisecontrol> online to help out with basics :)
<squircle> ratatim: ls -l ~/Desktop
<Flare183> isonoooooo: ????
<ratatim> squircle: ok now what? haha i got it right that time
<benc1> how do I kill a process?
<Flare183> benc1: kill
<ratatim> It shows the .iso on there
<JPSman> benc1: kill -9 pid
<JPSman> benc1: where pid is the processes ID
<benc1> JPSman: thanks
<ZaNeIuM> oddworld
<benc1> JPSman: what is -9
<Flare183> ZaNeIuM: ?????
<noisecontrol> JPSman - also - if you want to process kill a process by name - all copies of it
<noisecontrol> pkill process
<hRb> kill dash 9
<hRb> no more CPU time
<squircle> ratatim: it should say something like -rwxr-xr-x 123 ratatim users
<Bilge> kill -9 -1
<squircle> ratatim: does it say -rwxr-xr-x?
<ZaNeIuM> Flare183?
<ratatim> squircle: it says: -rw-r--r-- 1 swedishfish swedishfish 730662912 2009-11-30 11:47 ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Flare183> ZaNeIuM: oddworld?
<hRb> Kill-9: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fow7iUaKrq4
<squircle> ratatim: that's the problem
<ratatim> squircle: haha what is?
<benc1> JPSman: I'm using: 'sudo kill -9 beam.smp'
<ZaNeIuM> oh that works for most missing applets
<squircle> ratatim: it can't read the file 'cause it doesn't have the permissions lol
<gOLDfeesh> Hey I have a sound problem. Ubuntu Karmic 64 Bit, and I have pulse audio. For some reason my sound applet is gone too
<benc1> JPSman: and getting: 'ERROR: garbage process ID "beam.smp".'
<JPSman> benc1: is is beamp.smp's process id?
<Dougdoug4> Hi
<squircle> ratatim: type chmod -v 755 ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i316.iso
<squircle> !hi | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<plitter> is there a way of making scfigure come in at a specific point? i've tried with \begin{SCfigure}[][h!], H, h, and still it comes above my section headline
<ratatim> squircle: ok
<Dougdoug4> How come Ubuntu 9.10 is called Karmic Koala
<JPSman> benc1: run ps aux | grep beam
<squircle> ratatim: it should say "changed mode of file to -rwxr-xr-x"
<Dougdoug4> I mean, Ubuntu 9.04 was Jaunty Jackalope.. what changed lol
<ratatim> squircle: it says this: chmod: cannot access `ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i316.iso': No such file or directory
<ratatim> failed to change mode of `ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i316.iso' to 3704 (rwx--Sr-T)
<squircle> Dougdoug4: A-B-C-D-E-F-G-H-I-J-K-L
<Dougdoug4> No I mean
<Dougdoug4> Why did they change it from upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
<squircle> ratatim: right, sorry... stick sudo in front of that (sudo chmod -v blah blah)
<JPSman> benc1: that should tell you the process ID of anything called beam
<benc1> JPSman: I'm getting a long command as a result
<Dougdoug4> was ubuntu 8.10 Jaunty Jackalope?
<usser> Dougdoug4, not sure what you mean, every 6 months is a new release, no 8.10 was intrepid ibex
<ratatim> squircle: haha okie dokie
<Flare183> Dougdoug4: Because Ubuntu is a on a 6 month release cycle
<squircle> Dougdoug4: 9.04 was jaunty
<benc1> JPSman: got it. thanks
<gOLDfeesh> Dougdoug4, that was 9.04
<Dougdoug4> hm....... ok
<gOLDfeesh> 8.10 = intrepid
<Dougdoug4> what are they going to name ubnutu 10.4
<Flare183> !lucid | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ratatim> squircle: it's still saying the same thing
<JPSman> hRb: what????  kill -9 lol
<squircle> ratatim: it asked you for your password and everything?
<Dougdoug4> what about
<Dougdoug4> ubuntu
<Dougdoug4> 10.10
<squircle> !enter | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ratatim> squircle: yes it did
<squircle> ratatim: wow, i'm an idiot
<ratatim> squircle: no you aren't haha
<hRb> JPSman, good old nerdcore
<squircle> ratatim: sudo chmod -v 755 ~/Desktop/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso
<hRb> :]
<squircle> ratatim: (i got the directory wrong :) )
 * squircle is just a lil' special
<jimmy51_>  howdy.  i want to do some quick and dirty 3d CAD.  what app should i use?
<jimmy51_> !cad
<Flare183> jimmy51_: QCAD
<ratatim> squircle: here is what i got: mode of `/home/swedishfish/Desktop/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso' retained as 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
<squircle> !opinion | jimmy51_
<ubottu> jimmy51_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<squircle> ratatim: try again in unetbootin
<squircle> ratatim: should work now
<ratatim> squircle: will do
<jimmy51_> Flare183: hmm... i thought qcad was 2d only.  i'll check again
<Flare183> jimmy51_: oops
<Flare183> jimmy51_: Blender is 3D
 * Flare183 is sorry
<Dougdoug4> !ubuntu 10.10
<Dougdoug4> !ubuntu 10.4
<Dougdoug4> grrr
<Flare183> Did the bot just die?
<Flare183> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Flare183> Good
<ratatim> squircle: still nothing. when i search for it i can either choose "computer" or "root" root contains "desktop" and there is nothing to be found
<get_a_clue> is there a document that i could read, where once i was finished reading this document, i would no longer be a retarded linux user, and instead would be mediocre or mediocre++
<squircle> ratatim: root, i'm assuming is /root, which is root's home directory. click "computer" and navigate to /home/yourusername/Desktop/
<kostkon> get_a_clue, nope
<squircle> get_a_clue: if you find one, let us know!
<ratatim> squircle: ok i'll give that a shot
<greezmunkey> better than There you are, brain the size of a pea, pinging me!"
<get_a_clue> kostkon: so i should just keep coming here to ask my dumb questions?
<kostkon> get_a_clue, yeeapp
<jimmy51_> Flare183: i'll install blender and check it out
<Flare183> jimmy51_: Alright
<squircle> get_a_clue: we're very loving people
<ratatim> squircle: when i click on "computer" it only shows the filesystem directory. is it somewhere in there?
<get_a_clue> ok, well, good to know
<squircle> ratatim: there should be a folder called "home", and then one with your username, and then one called Desktop
<Flare183> get_a_clue: All you have to do is ask :P
<ratatim> squircle: found it!!!! haha i feel silly
<Flare183> ratatim: Nice one XD
<squircle> ratatim: it's ok, so do I; I didn't even ask that question in the first place!
<delltaco> ch
<squircle> ratatim: glad it worked out though :D
<ratatim> squircle: thank you so much! lets hope nothing else goes wrong
<squircle> ratatim: if it does, you'll know where to come :)
<ratatim> squircle: haha yeah. i tried doing this on a windows machine and it kept freezing while trying to extract and copy files... the computer labs here on campus blow
<Flare183> ratatim: Get your own computer ftw
<squircle> ratatim: oh, the fun times i've had with netbootin.... (sarcasm, sarcasm)
<justcop> dpkg --configure -a fixed my problems, can someone please explain to me what exactly that did?
<ratatim> squircle: with the usb boot creator on 8.10 i won't need netbootin again
<squircle> ratatim: that's the beauty of it
<benc1> can I ping a server locally?
<Flare183> benc1: Yes
<Blue1> benc1: ping <servernamegoeshere?
<korogiannos> squircle: care to walk me through adding "/dev/sdb2 on /media/DATA type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)" to fstab (and later sharing it on a windows network) either that or some way to set up remote access to this machine.  I'm a little "elsewhere" at the moment and am leaving the country for a while.  I need to set this up for my brother and his wife before I leave (or remotely, soon)
<Flare183> benc1: ping localhost
<ZehavaZM> I have installed ubuntu studio, all of my sound works properly accept for hydrogen so far.  Any hints what to check next?
 * Blue1 resists smarminess
<squircle> korogiannos: sure, can we do it via PM?
<benc1> is it just keep pinging?
<Flare183> benc1: yup
<Flare183> benc1: until you press control+c
<benc1> cool :)
<korogiannos> squircle: That would be much appreciated
<Ububegin> how to check what graphic card I am using
<Flare183> Ububegin: lspci
<Flare183> Ububegin: on the terminal
<gbramwell> Is there a way to manhandle 9.10 into generating a grub.cfg file?
<madcheeze> hey does any one have a suggestion on a resource monitor that runs in full transparency?
<Flare183> madcheeze: gkrellim Might
<Ububegin> Flare183: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7187
<Ububegin> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71a7" ... I got this
<con-man> why does my numpad not work even though the light is on?
<madcheeze> Flare183, not a gkrellm fan. ive used that one, and i didnt really like it
<madcheeze> Flare183, any other one?
<Flare183> Ububegin: I don't what to tell yeah
<Flare183> madcheeze: Um screenlets I think has a applet that will let you
<madcheeze> screenlets? ok i will check it out..
<madcheeze> Flare183, thanks!
<Ububegin> Flare183: Hmm, do i have install some driver...
<Flare183> Ububegin: jockey-gtk
<Ububegin> !jockey-gtk
<Flare183> !info jocket-gtk | Ububegin
<Flare183> !info jockey-gtk | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Package jocket-gtk does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> Ububegin: jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Flare183> yyz: Connection problems?
<snnw> Billiard: Are you still here?
<yyz> Flare183: sorry about that, I was finishing up a script for bitlbee and just testing it out.
<Flare183> yyz: Ahh ok
<Flare183> yyz: No problem
<Billiard> snnw: im here now
<KurtKraut> I need someone running Ubuntu 64 bits to install the package fping. It seems this package is properly installed in 32 bits but not in 64 bits (suid missing). Could anyone help me?
<snnw> Billiard: Are you still helping me on the ecryptfs problem?
<Billiard> snnw: did you get it unmounted?
<kevin147> Hey Flare183.
<snnw> Billiard: no.
<plitter> is there a way to force scfigure to come under a section heading?
<Billiard> snnw: what was the error message again?
<snnw> Billiard: "Sessions still open, not unmounting"
<snnw> Billiard: I mentioned this above: If it helps, I seem to remember "Sessions still open, not unmounting" comes up when logging out of a VT, while still logged onto GDM or a different VT.
<andresmh> my built in webcam stopped working in cheese and in other apps that have access to it
<andresmh> should i submit a bug using ubuntu-bug cheese?
<Billiard> snnw: are you accessing that mounted directory in any VT right now?
<Flare183> andresmh: That's a good idea
<snnw> Billiard: No. Isn't there a command to check which files are open?
<Billiard> snnw: lsof
<ChogyDan1> andresmh: it stopped working in all apps?
<puff> I  tried to use System/Administration/Printing/New to add a new printer, selected LPD, entered the IP address, clicked "probe", now that gnome dialog is hung, doesn't redraw, been like that for 20-30 minutes now.
<brova> does anyone know the name of the mac osx for linux skin name? i used to have it but my hdd died :'(
<brova> im talking about the one that actually LOOKS EXACTLY like osx and not similira
<snnw> Billiard: lsof /home/snnw/ from chroot returns a warning about /home/snnw/.gvfs, but no open files.
<andresmh> ChogyDan, I think so. I have another app that uses the webcam but it's a not very common app. Is there another popular app I should try?
<brova> found it
<snnw> Billiard: From outside of the chroot, no files listed.
<brova> its called mac4Lin if anyone was curious
<ChogyDan1> andresmh: gstreamer-properties
<plitter> brova: aww, was just going to give u this http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<benc1> I have a failed dns cached on my ubuntu server. How do I clear it from the cache?
<andresmh> ChogyDan1, It worked. It opened up a huge window with the live stream from my webcam
<brova> plitter: much appreaciated anyways though :D
<brova> plitter: my linux teacher called me a hacker when he saw me running it LOL
<ChogyDan1> andresmh: try something random for me:  change the resolution in gstreamer
<Plugh> I have a desktop and laptop both running Karmic. They are both working ok but the desktop doesn't play the sound when its ready for a user to log in and it won't show a users face file image. Any ideas why these two things don't work on the desktop?
<puff> I suppose I could check netstat and kill the process that's trying to connect to the printer's IP address.
<andresmh> I don't see where to change the resolution ChogyDan1
<plitter> brova: hehehe, you should milk the situation and ask him if he wants help getting it;)
<gemilang> need help,  i have download java for linux. how to install it?
<brova> plitter: actually i asked him if he knew what backtrack 4 was :D LOL
<ChogyDan1> gemilang: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<brova> plitter: day 1 he yelled at me for logging in as root using sudo. he thinks im the devil, im sure of it
<Skyturnred> lol the security @ my school is soo weak...
<hou5ton> Is there a difference between the Open Source Edition of Sun VirtualBox in Synaptic, and the Sun VirtualBox on the Sun website?
<Skyturnred> i wish they used linux not windows
<ChogyDan1> andresmh: Edit > Preferences > resolution
<plitter> brova: your lucky you have a linux teacher, wish i had one:P
<jrib> hou5ton: ose doesn't let you use usb
<Billiard> hou5ton: there is an open source and non opensource version in the repos, non opensource has some more features
<Plugh> hou5ton: The one on the Sun web site might be newer but you would have to check version numbers
<Hodapp> hou5ton: OSE lacks the USB passthrough and maybe the VRDP server.
<andresmh> ChogyDan1, oh, cheese now works even without changing resolution. Is as if just testing the webcam with gstream-properties fixed it.
<snnw> Billiard: I just got ecryptfs-umount-private to not return any errors. (I forgot about dev, proc and sys bind mounts...) But '.profile', which I created earlier, didn't disappear.
<brova> plitter: im taking a college course though where my entire career will be linux in the future. computer systems anaylst
<gemilang> ChogyDan1, appear gemilang@gemilang-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<gemilang> Reading package lists... Done
<gemilang> Building dependency tree
<gemilang> Reading state information... Done
<gemilang> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<FloodBot4> gemilang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Billiard> snnw: ok, so it wanst really mounted there afterall?
<hou5ton> so ... it seems like I should get the non opensource version ... and ... do I need usb passthrough???
<lumpki> :off topic: where can I find a channel to discuss politics?
<gemilang> Ok sorry
<roddog> has joined
<ChogyDan1> gemilang: make sure you have multiverse enabled
<snnw> Billiard: apparently not.
<ChogyDan1> lumpki: ##politics
<Rajasun> gemilang: enable your multiverse repository to install sun-java6-plugin
<Plugh> lumpki: /join ##politics
<tehloki_> sebsebseb: update, decided to go with wubi under win7
<gemilang> how to enable?
<tehloki_> works like a freakin charm
<andresmh>  
<Hodapp> lumpki: ##politics, if you want to discuss it with tinfoil hat wearers, violent racists, and Internet libertarians that are so stupid you want to cry and then go back in time and kill Ayn Rand.
<nztal> i have a ati video card.  i'm using the latest fglrx driver for it from the ati site.  when i open gnometris the part of the window that should be the game background, as a mirror of that which was behind it on the desktop, the frame is drawn ok, but the game area, isn't.  anyone know how i can fix this ?
<Skyturnred> lol i restarted ubuntu about 3 times in a row completely bewildered why it kept freezing... my mouse was unplugged
<hou5ton> Billiard:  will the non opensouce let me use USB?
<ZaNeIuM> i got two appets that no longer load up when i start the computer
<lumpki> Hodapp: hmmm, maybe i'll just try wikipedia
<ZaNeIuM> there both set in the start up, but they still no longer start up
<plitter> brova: nice:) doing physics and would like to be able to write my own programs for the stuff i figure out, seems to take a while to learn though:P
<ZaNeIuM> anyone have any ideas
<Skyturnred> does anyone know of any programs to help you memorize stuff, like poems?
<Rajasun> gemilang: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then append multiverse to the official repo deb line like this: deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted universe multiverse
<andresmh> How can I bring XChat back to the foreground after it has been iconified into the system tray?
<Billiard> hou5ton: yes it will
<Skyturnred> i have to memorize a poem for english but i absolutely SUCK at memorizing. i even tried the stacking strategy
<greezmunkey> ZaNeIuM: did you try to run them manually?
<Billiard> andresmh: click it?
<gemilang> Ok will try right now
<ZaNeIuM> greezmunkey: yes, they do run manually
<andresmh> Billiard, oops, let me rephrase my question:
<Plugh> ZaNeIuM: You could remove and reinstall the applets and see if it outputs a message saying why they won't start (ie. file name or location changed, or dependency is not installed or is out-of-date)
<andresmh> How can I bring XChat back to the foreground, using a keyboard shortcut, after it has been iconified into the system tray?
<Rajasun> gemilang: then afterwards, run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<ZaNeIuM> but when i reboot there not there again
<benc1> can I clear the local DNS cache without restarting anything?
<Ububegin> Under the resolution setting, i cant set my ubuntu to widescreen resolution... But can i just edit xorg.conf and enter in the resolution values...
<sumeetbali> SodaPhish_, you online?
<benc1> I have a bad dns entry that was updated and I need it to be reflected
<hou5ton> Billiard:  ah ... the nonopensource version isn't in Synaptic .... so ... I need to figure out how to get it from Sun, I guess?
<Billiard> hou5ton: its in the package manager, you might have to add the multiverse or universe repo, not sure
<ChogyDan> hou5ton: just go to the download on the website
<Billiard> hou5ton: im pretty sure its in the repos, but you can get it from their site too
<ZaNeIuM> Plugh: i just removed the volume controll indicator, but how do i now add it.... :S where the heck is it?
<Ramraid> Ububegin: Do you have resolutions  in your xorg.conf to comment if you do then yes
<Jack21> hey does anyone use vlc on the new ubuntu?
<Jack21> 9.10
<plitter> is there a way to force a section to come on the top of the page in latex? or a way to make my scfigure go under the section headline? i've tried with \begin{SCfigure}[][h!], H and h
<plitter> Jack21: i have it installed, why?
<Jack21> my laptops screen fades , even when playing movies in vlc
<ybeddyj> Jack21, i do
<ybeddyj> same here
<greezmunkey> benc1, unless you install it there is nothing in Ubuntu that caches dns
<Jack21> i mean it fades normally , but i am sure its not supposed to happen during vlc playback
<madcheeze> Jack21, you have power options, and you need to turn off the one that fades the screen.
<ybeddyj> vlc doesnt seem to interface with the power management
<Jack21> damm that sucks that i have to do it manually everytime
<snnw> Billiard: my wifi is a bit flaky today, did you receive my last message?
<kostkon> Jack21, you can try caffeine
<Jack21> so no real automatic solution then ?
<Billiard> snnw: i dont think so
<Plugh> ZaNeIuM: Right click panel, Add to panel...   It should be in the list
<ybeddyj> madcheeze, media players should auto change power management during playback
<Jack21> yea that stuff usually keeps me going when i am tired
<ViridianFire> so is it true that there is a problem with wireless in 9.10?
<snnw> Billiard: apparently not, I said.
<kostkon> Jack21, https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<kostkon> Jack21, nice app
<Jack21> ok cool thanks
<Billiard> snnw: yea i got that
<ZaNeIuM> Plugh: i tryed that a long time ago its wasnt there
<Jack21> what is caffeine for ?
<gemilang> Rajasun, after appear source list then?
<kostkon> Jack21, check the url i gave you. all the info is there
<ZaNeIuM> there is no volume controll or network manger
<Jack21> oh cool thas just what i need thanks
<madcheeze> ybeddyj, i thought that was a setting you had to setup inside of vlc...
<Jack21> can i install directly from synaptic manager?
<Plugh> ZaNeIuM: network manager is "NetworkManager Applet"
<Billiard> snnw: are you using encryptfs source and destination with the same directory?
<Rajasun> gemilang: check to see what u have for your official Ubuntu repo deb line...do u see things like karmic main restricted universe multiverse
<Guest11918> Hi, I'm having problems with a Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS installation using Wubi on XP
<Jack21> madcheeze , i tried looking for a setting but cant find it
<ZaNeIuM> i know its not in my list
<kostkon> Jack21, no, either download the deb or add the ppa and then install it using synaptic
<Jack21> kostkon ok cool
<madcheeze> Jack21, let me see on mine
<hou5ton> Billiard:  ChogyDan  ... got it from the site ... they had it all ready to go for all the different versions of Ubuntu
<thief> is there any hex editor that let me open /dev/sad1, read-only is enough, and search for something? I lost a file.
<johnzorn> ubuntu wants 4gigs of free space on / to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. I can't free up that much space is there anything I can do to get it to upgrade in pieces instead or maybe something else?
<gemilang> Rajasun, nope
<ViridianFire> so can anyone help me with wireless? I can't connect
<ZaNeIuM> its not in the pannles but it was in the startup untill i removed it
<ChogyDan> johnzorn: hmm, sudo apt-get clean?
<gemilang> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security universe
<Plugh> ZaNeIuM: Add custom item? What I see running here is "nm-applet" and "gnome-volume-control-applet"
<Jack21> btw , the new ubuntu software centre is cool . but some monkeys left out a basic download speed display , and a time left thinggy maybe
<Plugh> ZaNeIuM: Those are what I see from ps aux
<greezmunkey> thief, dd may be your only choice there, but I couldn't tell you how...
<madcheeze> i definitely like the software download thing. i think they got that from the android market type idea..
<madcheeze> i like it whereever it came from
<Plugh> Jack21: There are other "basic" things missing from Karmic. Program to select what sounds play for certain events, program to customize the gdm log in screen
<ratatim> When in BIOS and trying to boot from USB drive should it be on top or can it be below the internal hdd?
<greezmunkey> thief, and even if that would work, I doubt you could reconstruct your file...
<madcheeze> Jack21, installing vlc really quick...
<Guest11918> 8.04.1 LTS used to work, but no more. And because it was installed under Windows using Wubi and is not a separate hd partition, I can't stick in a CD and reboot.
<Rajasun> gemilang: for everyone's sanity, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list -> replace all in that file with http://pastebin.com/f17923def
<thief> greezmunkey, I probably can, it fits on 4k
<Jack21> madcheeze what do you mean ?
<thief> greezmunkey, I see if I can do something with dd, thanks
<Jack21> Plugh:why did all this stuff get left out ?
<Skyturnred> possible to clone a drive in 10 minutes?
<Plugh> Jack21, I'm not the one to ask.
<Rajasun> gemilang: then run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<gemilang> Rajasun, can i using software package manager to install java?
<Jack21> hmm maybe the log in screen changed a lot?? it looks quite advanced
<Billiard> Skyturnred: how big of a drive?
<Jack21> though my old log in screen was amazing
<Jack21> it was a red background
<Skyturnred> umm... about 100 gigs only
<Jack21> with a woman
<tsunami> hey, i restarted a server that i primarily use vnc with but vnc doesn't get activated until after someone logs on.  Is there a way i can kick vnc off via an ssh connecton??
<Plugh> Login screen doesn't look that different other than graphics.
<Billiard> Skyturnred: i think it will be longer than 10 minutes, but idk
<Plugh> But, I was using a different distro before that had much of that.
<Jack21> naked :) ,, but really creative/arty/erotic ,, loved my log in screen , but have to say that in 9.10 the log in screen is actually good
<Rajasun> gemilang: u can after adding the multiverse and while doing it also the restricted and universe repositories
<Skyturnred> Billiard: k thanks
<Rajasun> gemilang: and then sync your sources
<gemilang> Rajasa, thank you. will try right now
<ZaNeIuM> i removed the applet from the startup setting and now i want to readd it, but where are the applets located?
<snnw1> Billiard: That was my internet completely dying...
<Billiard> are you using a layover mount for encryptfs?
<Billiard> snnw ^
<Billiard> same source and destination directory
<Rajasun> gemilang: no probs...just that I prefer commandline tools for package management needs that's all
<jtisme> anyone have any experience with LG blu ray burners
<Plugh> ZaNeIuM: /usr/bin/nm-applet, /usr/bin/gnome-volume-control-applet
<gemilang> Rajasun, after i save source list, then back to command line..... it works
<ZaNeIuM> thanks i hope this works
<Plugh> ZaNeIuM: good luck
<Rajasun> gemilang: glad to hear
<hou5ton> Billiard:  ChogyDan  ... hmmm ... I have VirtualBox installed .... but where is it?
<snnw1> Billiard: I'm not sure. The jaunty installer (alternate cd) set this up. How can I determine if I'm using a layover mount?
<gemilang> Rajasun, :)
<Rajasun> :)
<ChogyDan> hou5ton: reboot
<hou5ton> ok
<Rajasun> going off to grab a bite bbl
<hou5ton> and I changed my group permissions to include it
<Billiard> snnw1: is the mount in your fstab?
<hou5ton> chogy
<losha> jtisme: no, but I would expect them to look pretty much like all other burners as far as the OS is concerned...
<hou5ton> ChogyDan:  ok
<madcheeze> Jack21,
<ChogyDan> hou5ton: really?  I thought the installer handled that
<jtholmes> losha, thanks
<madcheeze> Jack21, there is a bug
<madcheeze> Jack21, hang on let me linky you
<snnw> Billiard: No, it's not listed in fstab.
<Billiard> snnw: mount it, and check mtab
<snnw> Billiard: no mounts listed for /home/snnw/
<madcheeze> Jack21, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/428884
<Billiard> snnw: how do you mount the encryptfs?
<snnw> Billiard: ecryptfs-mount-private. Oddly enough, it doesn't ask for a passphrase anymore. It did the first time.
<gemilang> Rajasun, is that Okay even im using ubuntu 8.04, cause in http://pastebin.com/f17923def is for 8.10?
<Billiard> snnw: whats the full command you use?
<snnw> Billiard: just `ecryptfs-mount-private`
<Billiard> snnw: ok, im not familiar with ..-mount-private
<madcheeze> i didnt know that vlc would disable the power options... but it makes sense...
<Rajasun> gemilang: damn!...replace all references from karmic to hardy
<greezmunkey> l
<hou5ton> Thanks to all who helped me get virtualbox installed.
<gemilang> Rajasun, Ok
<nigtv> Hi, I was wondering about printable/DIY ubuntu boxes like the kind you would get if you bought it, but google searches seem to be incredibly useless, as the only strings i can think of are "ubuntu box" and "ubuntu packaging", both of which obviously turn of totally irrelevant results in large numbers
<ChogyDan> hou5ton: yw
<AkaM80TheWolf> Hey guys.  I just installed Ubuntu Server 9.10 onto an old Dual PIII server onto a 9GB SCSI drive.  The install goes perfectly fine, but upon reboot, server will not boot, says no OS found.  I confirmed that my bios is set to boot from that SCSI drive.  I've searched but haven't come up with any answers.  Thanks.
<snnw> Billiard: According to /home/snnw/README.txt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/332067/
<nigtv> if anyone knows if this has been done or not it would be greatly appreciated
<mgmuscari> for future reference, how do i figure out what display my X session is running on so that i can save it when my window manager crashes.... i tried localhost:0.6 and xxx:0.6 where xxx is my hostname, but no dice trying metacity --replace --display= from a TTY
<ChogyDan> nigtv: you want it preinstalled?
<andresmh> Is there a way to trigger with the keyboard the equivalent of clicking on a system tray icon?
<nigtv> ChogyDan: i mean like you can buy ubuntu in the store, and it comes in an official package, with graphics and such, I was wondering there is a way to print those out, or something like that
<nigtv> so i can essentially make my own packages that resemble the official ones
<Rajasun> gemilang: if u r to use the official repos i.e. for updating your install and installation of new apps, changing all mention from karmic to hardy in that sources.list from pastebin wil be fine...just double check to see the rest have hardy repos e.g. gstreamer
<nigtv> mainly, I just want the official images, it doesnt have to be in the context of making your own package fo rit
<nigtv> for it*
<Billiard> snnw: the command doesnt give any error?
<ChogyDan> nigtv: one sec, I may have something
<nigtv> thank you
<gemilang> rajasun, will see now. thank
<snnw> Billiard: no, no output whatsoever.
<nigtv> also, if there is a place to buy JUST the packaging material
<nigtv> but that seems unlikely
<ChogyDan> nigtv: here we go: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<nigtv> ty
<Billiard> snnw: do you have a directory, ~/Private
<Rajasun> gemilang: np...excuse me while I finish up on my meal
<snnw> Billiard: no
<ratatim> When I boot from a USB drive to upgrade linux, the USB drive isn't on top of the HDD and shit on the BIOS menu. I heard that it needs to be for a proper install. What do I do?
<nigtv> ratatim: language :/
<hri> how to hide the volumes in ubuntu
<ChogyDan> ratatim: you are booting from a usb to do an upgrade?  Are you doing a clean install?
<nigtv> ChogyDan: `this is perfect thank you
<ChogyDan> yw
<Billiard> snnw: sorry, idk, dont know much about encryptfs-mount-private
<nigtv> hri: you can unmount them
<AkaM80TheWolf> How do I boot to a SCSI drive installation?
<hri> nigtv: i want to totally hide it from computer
<jadams> I have a hauppage pvr-150 plugged in.  I can see it in lspci (Internext iTVC16, MPEG-2 encoder).  However, /dev/video[0,1,25,33] are all just different modes on my webcam.  I don't see anything from the pvr in /dev.  Can someone help me debug it further?
<ratatim> nigtv: english. haha
<nigtv> hri: well if you dont want it to ever be used you could disconnect it, but if you want to use it sometimes, you can unmount it, and/or take it off of the automount list
<ratatim> nigtv: is that what you meant?
<snnw> Billiard: it appears to be a wrapper around mount.ecryptfs_private
<nigtv> ratatim: no you cussed lol
<axionix> anyone know how to change the colors of mutt's interface? i can only seem to change the colors of messages with muttrc
<c0ld> What kind of coding is this \x16\x1C\xCD\x0A\x4A\xD4\xE1\x7F\xAC\x3D\x4B\x84\x1F\x3D\x9E?
<nigtv> ah shoot where is the automount list
<ratatim> nigtv: hahahaha oh i apologize. i'm a tad bit frustrated
<hri> nigtv: i cant understand
<ChogyDan> c0ld: hex?
<axionix> c0ld: thats unicode
<nigtv> hri: not an english speaker?
<c0ld> ok thanx
<rav> I just installed 9.10 , receiving "A hard disk may be failing" error as soon as it boots up. Never had an issue with the drive before, was recently running 8.04 on it.  Anyone know a fix for this ?
<hri> nigtv: not that much
<nigtv> If you do not want to have the volume show up on its own, you can tell ubuntu to unmount it, uhm
<leaf-sheep> rav: The fix? Get a new hard drive.  Also, run a smart checking on your drive.
<nigtv> hard to describe
<hri> nigtv: after unmount it will be shown in the computer i want to not shown in the computer also
<nigtv> hri: you could just unplug it?
<rav> leaf-sheep, run a smart checking?
<hri> nigtv: thanks
<linxeh> rav: S.M.A.R.T.
<nigtv> argh
<leaf-sheep> rav: Let me find you the package.
<nigtv> i think he was talking about in thunar
<nigtv> oh well
<linxeh> install smartmontools
<nigtv> lol
<ZaNeIuM> lotsa wierd happenings in linux-ubuntu, is this normal for linux in general?
<rav> thanks
<linxeh> smartctl -a /dev/sda
<linxeh> or whatever
<leaf-sheep> rav: gnome-disk-utility for GUI. :o
<rav> leaf-sheep,  thanks, i'll give it a shot
<ZaNeIuM> one day i have sound, the next day i no longer have the icon
<ZaNeIuM> kind of frustration, esp when all you know is windows
<leaf-sheep> rav: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<elspeth> i'm trying to upgrade from jaunty to karmic, I seem to have a problem
<elspeth> no desktop after restart ... i'm stuck in terminals.
<rav> excellent
<leaf-sheep> rav: You only need to do the command, not adding script for shutdown or email.
<elspeth> where should i be looking for error messages?
<snnw> Billiard: When I run, /sbin/umount.ecryptfs_private || echo $?, it returns '1'. No error messages though..
<rav> alright
<snnw> Billiard: Is there someone else who could help me further with ecryptfs and the associated tools?
<elspeth> apt-get upgrade complains about deskbar-applet while unpacking libdeskbar-tracker
<ChogyDan> elspeth: can you post the errors?
<elspeth> ChogyDan: um. how does one copy and paste from a terminal again? I can't remember, it's been a while
<ChogyDan> elspeth: what is the main complaint?
<elspeth> ChogyDan: no x windows.
<elspeth> well, that's the complaint i have.
<Jack21> madcheeze: hm in the link it says its an ubuntu bug ,, not vlc ,, but who knows ,, caffeine works as a temp solution
<ChogyDan> elspeth: missing dependency?
<Ben64> whats up? why am i getting only 5000B/s from synaptic?
<c0ld> Ok how would I go about decrypting this \x16\x1C\xCD\
<elspeth> other than that, running apt-get upgrade gives "trying to overwrite /usr/lib/deskbar-applet/deskbar-applet which is also in package deskbar-applet"
<ChogyDan> elspeth: you should rename that file
<elspeth> before it exits with "errors were encountered while processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libdeskbar-tracker ..."
<elspeth> ChogyDan: to deskbar-applet.old or similar?
<ChogyDan> elspeth: it always says that if you get an error.    yeah
<elspeth> oh, goodgood. lemme give that a go.
<mdg> ShawnRisk: I made it
<ShawnRisk> nice
<ShawnRisk> I am trying to setup a WPA wireless network connection in Ubuntu 9.10, but not sure how to do this.  Any ideas?
<elspeth> ChogyDan: well, that fixed that problem ... now dist-upgrade is barfing.
<ShawnRisk> mdg: want to try again?
<elspeth> ChogyDan: "couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle."
<elspeth> ChogyDan: anything i can do other than apt-get remove on openoffice?
<elspeth> sorry to be a pain, i'd just like to get my system back to something a little more usable :/
<ChogyDan> elspeth: maybe remove -binfilter
<mdg> ShawnRisk: what we know so far is that you are using WPA now and when you try to access your network you are asked for a password and get into a loop right?
<elspeth> hm
<shane2peru> ok, my laptop is running hot all the time, does anyone else have this issue with koala?  I have Radeon HD 3100 ATI graphics card, any thoughts??
<ShawnRisk> mdg: right
<elspeth> ChogyDan: thanks! dist-upgrade is now going
<elspeth> sorry to be so clueless.
<mdg> ShawnRisk: no matter what password you use, you just keep getting asked for a password right?
<ChogyDan> elspeth: clueless?  you arent doing that bad
<ShawnRisk> right
<mdg> Does anyone know if 9.10 (I dont' use it yet) asks for a keyring password first when setting up a network?
<shane2peru> no ATI people out there?  or no overheating going on?
<shane2peru> let's try this angle, anyone running Ubuntu on with ATI graphics card (Radeon)??
<elspeth> ChogyDan: maybe it's a side-effect of spending a week around some very clueful people ...
<usser> shane2peru, ati has a tool for clocking down/up the video card for linux
<ChogyDan> elspeth: hehe, I see  :)
<shane2peru> usser, ahh, there we go, ok, do you know the name of that?
<dotblank> hey is it possible to swap the shift and control keys?
<Epamek> Can anyone help me with getting my wireless et up on my newly-installed macbook w/ koala?
<mdg> Does anyone know if there are changes in network setup in 9.10?
<shane2peru> usser, this laptop has been the pits with Ubuntu/Linux in general since I bought it
<pol-ar> hello
<Epamek> It only displays wired connections in networkmanager and doesn
<ShawnRisk> mdg: no one knows
<Epamek> t detect any missing or uninstalled drivers (or any drivers at all) in hardware manager
<mdg> ShawnRisk: perhaps we can find something in the ubuntu wiki
<ShawnRisk> ok
<Plugh> Epamek: What wifi device is in your laptop?
<ctmjr> jadams: you sure it does not show up in /dev/video if the drivers get loaded that is where it will be if it has digital tuner then it will be in the dvb folder also
<mdg> I think I lost use of my pageup/down keys ....
<usser> shane2peru, hang on lemme see what its called.
<tacosbellos> Needing help with a ATIVA digital photo frame, does anybody own one in here?
<shane2peru> usser, I searched the repos, and didn't seem to find anything
<mdg> ShawnRisk: as soon my updates have run, I will check out the networking forum on ubuntuforums
<ShawnRisk> mdg: ok
<luomo1> Hey, I can not connect to my modem through LAN connection on Ubuntu 9.10.
<AwaDoV> hello everybody
<AwaDoV> i have a problem .. Can anyone help ?
<DaZ> nope
<Plugh> AwaDoV: Not until you state the problem.
<KB1JWQ> !ask | AwaDoV
<ubottu> AwaDoV: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mdg> ShawnRisk: maybe you can help luomol while we are waiting
<javatexan> hey guys and gals
<ShawnRisk> ok
<dabadoo> hehe this is a first
<AwaDoV> i can't view full screen in youtube ?
<ShawnRisk> luomo1: what have you tried?
<dabadoo> im using gftp (x) and i connect to the remote site fine.. but i cant connect to my local directory??? WTF
<bxrdj> adadow - what browser?
<DaZ> AwaDoV: are you asking us?
<AwaDoV> yead DaZ
<AwaDoV> yea
<javatexan> would it be a better idea to go back to a 32bit install of ubuntu?  from time to time I have trouble getting things to work properly....why is it taking so long for apps to migrate over to 64bit.  LOL...
<DaZ> you can't.
<AwaDoV> yeah
<pilif12p> whats the init file?
<UnNaturalHigh> has anyone here used the kernel PPA?
<ChogyDan> UnNaturalHigh: which ppa?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: I'm off to ubuntuforums...
<luomo1> ShawnRisk:I have my network card of broadcom b43xx seris. So i cant connect to my wifi. So i thought initially it is better to connect through lan but i cant connect with that also.I have done iwconfig
<ShawnRisk> mdg: ok
<UnNaturalHigh> ChogyDan, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<pilif12p> i was told to ask about it from #httpd
<AwaDoV> hey DaZ are you here ?
<ChogyDan> UnNaturalHigh: neat
<DaZ> i'm not
<iOmlette> luomo1: Which b43xx chip do you have?
<UnNaturalHigh> luomo1, chances are you just need to download the firmware for your card and you will be good to go
<AwaDoV> oh you are Amazing to answer while you aren't here :D
<luomo1> BCM4311
<pilif12p> anyone?
<ShawnRisk> same as me
<iOmlette> Yup, that one is supported.
<Plugh> pilif12p: Need more context to answer that question. Init file for what?
<ShawnRisk> luomo1: I have the same
<iOmlette> I'd suggest linuxwireless.org for information.
<pilif12p> Plugh: i dunno. they just told me to edit it to get apache to start up on boot
<luomo1> from where i have to download the firmware and how to install.
<iOmlette> www.linuxwireless.org.
<UnNaturalHigh> luomo1, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#device_firmware
<Plugh> pilif12p: /etc/init.d has the startup files.
<iOmlette> Installation instructions should be at the site, too.
<pilif12p> ok
<Plugh> pilif12p: you can also use chkconfig to see what will start on boot
<pilif12p> ok
<Plugh> pilif12p: chkconfig --list
<UnNaturalHigh> luomo1, look to the part that says "You are using the b43 driver from linux-2.6.25 or newer"
<AwaDoV> i can't view full screen in youtube.com ... can you help guys ?
<Plugh> luomo1: I have one of those in my laptop. I found some info about setting it up. let me see what I can find.
<Ben64> AwaDoV: get a faster computer? :S
<AwaDoV> :D
<Bolvadur2> if I compile a kernel do I get the headers as well or do I need to compile them also?
<Ben64> AwaDoV: what cpu you have?
<Plugh> luomo1: IIRC, there was a utility I used to get the firmware. something to do with bm43-fwcutter I think.
<AwaDoV> celeron 2.8
<ShawnRisk> Plugh: I got that and it works, but when I connect to the network I want, the internet doesn't work
<jadams> ctmjr, apparently the drivers didn't get loaded then.  How could I tell?  I read the PVR150 works out of the box in karmic, and I no longer have to install ivtv...is that true?
<luomo1> Plugh: is that utility available already in Ubuntu or i have to download that
<Plugh> ShawnRisk: Its working great on my laptop. Once I installed the firmware files (which I had previously grabbed while trying to use Fedora on the machine), Ubuntu recognized the hardware, asked me if I wanted to use the proprietary drivers, and I was running in no time.
<ctmjr> jadams: from what i understand you are correct it is supported  you might install ivtv-utils
<ShawnRisk> Plugh: me too but nothing is working for me
<Plugh> jadams, ivtv-utils has the extra bits to do some of the channel changing. My PVR-150 is working fine. i have heard there can be different, and non-supported, boards that label themselves as PVR-150. Not sure now true that might still be.
<nemo> killall pulseaudio;vlc
<nemo> only way to get vlc to play DVDs without stuttering
<ShawnRisk> mdg: any luck?
 * nemo sighs
<mdg> ShawnRisk: all I am seeing under networking wireless forum - not seeing anything about a password loop
<wahben> hi all
<wahben> I have a clean Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 install and DVD playback is very jerky
<mdg> ShawnRisk: some are using b43-fwcutter and some are using bcmwl
<travis> I like dogs
<ShawnRisk> mdg: I am connected but can't get on internet
<nemo> wahben: using vlc? :-/
<greezmunkey> Guest55587, I'm sure they like you too.
<wahben> DVD Player is connected with IDE cable, computer has 1 gb of ram, 64 mb graphic card ram, why is DVD playbaclk so jerky?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: not sure what the problem could be
<wahben> nemo, I have tried VLC / mplayer  with XV / GL outpt
<wahben> played around with cache, nothing seems to do it
<ShawnRisk> does anyone else?
<mdg> ShawnRisk: can you connect and disconnect at will?
<nemo> wahben: does mplayer play smoothly if you use -ao null ?
<Hillshum> Is there a good way to find what package provides a certain file?
<Plugh> luomo1: Might be a separate package but I was using Fedora at the time I ran the tool to obtain the needed firmware files
<_csmith> hi, i have a question about netboot - I can't seem to stop it from installing x11, cups and a bunch of desktop junk - is there any way to only get it to install the "base" system?
<MaXubuntu> hello guys
<nemo> wahben: also. what graphics card model?
<racecar56> my computer won't load the 9.10 live cd, it goes into an infinite loop of blackscreening and then popping up the loading bar screen, and loops
<_csmith> i'm currently going through an "expert" install at the moment... just wondering if that'll help things?
<ShawnRisk> mdg: no
<racecar56> what's wrong
<racecar56> MaXubuntu: hi
<Plugh> ShawnRisk: Have you configured your Wifi link with the needed settings (ssid, password, type of link - wpa/wep/...)?
<nemo> racecar56: tried disabling acpi/apic on boot menu?
<wahben> nemo: it's onboard... let me find out what graphical card
<racecar56> nemo: let me try that.
<nemo> racecar56: also maybe "only free software"
<racecar56> nemo: k
<nemo> racecar56: all 3 should be options in boot menu
<mdg> is there a karmic koala wiki?
<racecar56> nemo: i'll go check it out
<nemo> wahben: lemme know about -ao null - maybe it is the program I love to hate
<ShawnRisk> Plugh: yes
<wahben> nemo: graphic card is onboard radeon according to lspci
<nemo> wahben: ah. ATI
<nemo> wahben: ok. using fglrx?
<Plugh> ShawnRisk, and you are seeing the device under Network Connections?
<wahben> nemo, not sure about that... is that a package I should install?
<ShawnRisk> Plugh: which devices?
<nemo> wahben: probably
<nemo> wahben: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Oddbio> Is there an easy way to test different versions of a program. For instance, I reported a but with Wine, using wine version 1.0.1, and someone asked me to test with version 1.1.33. Could I get version 1.1.33 seperately? Or should I just update to it, and then is there a way to revert back to 1.0.1 if I find 1.1.33 unstable??
<Plugh> ShawnRisk, System -> Preferences -> Network Connections
<nemo> Oddbio: well. you could enable the winehq repo
<wahben> nemo: how to I skip to the middle of a film with mplayer - cli? I need to test later than generic...
<nemo> Oddbio: then, disable it
<nemo> Oddbio: in any case yes, you can revert in synaptic package manager
<mdg> ShawnRisk: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/faq-keyring.html
<nemo> wahben: -ss 5:00
<nemo> wahben: seeks to 5 minutes
<wahben> thanks
 * pilif12p waves to nemo
<Oddbio> nemo: if I dissable it, that will go back to wine 1.0.1 that ubuntu currently uses? I didn't think it would be that simple
<greezmunkey> Oddbio, you could alwas install VirtualBox, and a fresh ubuntu VM, then test all you want.
<MaXubuntu> hey guys u guys know command for nickserv to resend your  registration e-mail?
<mdg> luomo1: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/modem-connect.html
<nemo> Oddbio: no. but it is almost that simple
<wahben> nemo, still jerky aith -ao null
<nemo> Oddbio: just go to the package in synaptic and install it
<pilif12p> MaXubuntu: Try #freenode
<wahben> nemo, ill try to install fglrx.... see if it fixes something
<nemo> wahben: yeah. I suspect is just you need graphics accel
<nemo> wahben: on plus side, you'll get compiz too.
<wahben> nemo, makes sense, because it has trouble rendering GTK actually...
<venger> what will happen at the end of the support window on intrepid?  will the repos vaporize or will they still be there to rust over for some time aftwards?
<wahben> ill try that and be back if need is be :-) thanks for your help. peace
<nemo> venger: you should still be able to install the packages, they just won't get patched for compromises
 * nemo waves back to pilif12p 
<_csmith> Is there a way for me to install ubuntu-server via netboot?
<Carborane> the floodbots are fighting for dominance?
<_csmith> everything i try it starts to pull down x11 and all that junk
<Hillshum> I'm having an issue with checkgmail, I get http://paste2.org/p/541428
<mdg> ShawnRisk: here's a link to troubleshooting wireless:  https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html - you might want to work through each step, even though they don't all apply to you
<Plugh> Regarding bm43 and WiFi --> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Carborane> So there's the menu at System -> Preferences -> Sound, is there a way to change those options through the console?
<jseattle> wmmoonclock
<nemo> Carborane: 9.04?
<gbear14275> I don't seem to be able to uncompress a .7z file... anyone got any pointers?
<Carborane> nemo: aye
<nemo> Carborane: alsamixer
<nemo> gbear14275: 7z
<nemo> gbear14275: should be prompted for package. is in repos
<gbear14275> yeah... nemo dl'ed all the 7z stuff from synaptic but no go
<nemo> gbear14275: ... 7z x filename
<gbear14275> its the new tomato firmware 1.27... anyone else having problems with it?
<ShawnRisk> I am going to give up
<jseattle> tunapie
<Plugh> ShawnRisk: Is your router configured to only accept connections from certain MAC addresses?
<thoyne> zz
<Plugh> ShawnRisk, Also check the log files of the WiFi router for messages to see if it is seeing an attempt by your WiFi device to connect
<nemo> ShawnRisk: are you having issues connecting to your wifi?
<nemo> ShawnRisk: one question - does your password have an ' in it?
<nemo> (wifi passphrase)
<ShawnRisk> nemo: nope
<nemo> oh well.
<ShawnRisk> I am giving up forget, I can't use ubuntu it is driving me nuts
<ShawnRisk> all I need to do is connect to the internet and it is not leetting me in
<racecar56> nemo: it seems it doesn't make a difference
<racecar56> nemo: :(
<nevets04> What is that bar with info in it called in irc. I.E in here it's: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<nevets04> woah sorry, dint know it was so long
<nemo> racecar56: you're not using one of the beta CDs are you?
<racecar56> nemo: no
<venger> nevets04, /topic
<ShawnRisk> if someone could help help me, I would be so much happy, I want to get this done today
<nevets04> Thanks
<Plugh> ShawnRisk: If you have the drivers installed and Ubuntu is seeing the device, its all a matter of configuration. Check the router to see if it has logged a connection attempt from the mac address of your wifi device.
<racecar56> nemo: it's a 9.10 cd
<nemo> racecar56: well. if 9.04 boots, you could install that and upgrade from that
<racecar56> nemo: i'll try it.
<nemo> ShawnRisk: I thought you said you'd given up. That disinclined me to even think about it further :-p
<Plugh> Its time to go play with the cat. bbl.
<ShawnRisk> :P
<ShawnRisk> I was joking :P
<racecar56> xD
<nemo> ShawnRisk: how was I to know? or even care? channel is noisy enough without nonsense
<MaXlMuS> hello guys
<itilious> anyone here know some easy to use video capture software for a linux noob ? :)
<nemo> ShawnRisk: anyway. using ubuntu 9.10 default?
<ShawnRisk> nemo:  true
<ShawnRisk> 9.10 default
<MaXlMuS> bunch of linux noobs like me here makes me feel at home
<MaXlMuS> tlol
<nemo> ShawnRisk: can you show me the output from dmesg after an attempt to make a connection?
<nemo> ShawnRisk: (pastebin it)
<nemo> ShawnRisk: (dmesg is on the commandline)
<nemo> itilious: video capture - you mean for recording your desktop?
<nemo> itilious: or recording from video in on a card?
<itilious> nemo, the latter
<itilious> i'm using the leadtek 2000xp rm
<itilious> ican see the video input just fine with TVtime, just can't find an easy enough application to be able to capture it in ubuntu
<sezotove> anyone know how to make a bootable winXP flash drive?
<Doonz> hey is it possble to mount say /dev/sdb1 to multiple folders?
<nemo> itilious: not something I'm terribly familiar with, but try searching synaptic for v4l or video4linux packages?
<nemo> itilious: just a thought
<nemo> Doonz: I'm pretty sure that's a yes, is possible to mount something in multiple locations...
<nemo> Doonz: I have a distinct recollection of reading, then trying that :)
<nemo> Doonz: just curious though - why would you do that?
<nemo> sezotove: that's a ridiculously hard thing to do. I've looked into it :(
<sezotove> is it?
<nemo> sezotove: there are some writeups online, but it is non-trivial
<sezotove> why is it so darned hard
<nemo> sezotove: 1) is proprietary. 2) see (1)
<nemo> sezotove: WinPE can supposedly be setup on USB though
<sezotove> lol
<nemo> but again, was a PITA
<itilious> nemo, i can't even get vlc to recognize the card in capture mode
<nemo> I was looking into it for work, decided I couldn't be bothered. not enough incentive
<racecar56> nemo: i remember it couldn't boot 8.10, it went into an infinite black screen with the "spinning wait" cursing
<tauren> I'm trying to install 9.10 server onto a system I've configured using the mobo's built-in Adaptec HW RAID1 to mirror 2 drives.
<racecar56> nemo: *cursor
<nemo> itilious: vlc would not have been my first choice, but ok :)
<racecar56> nemo: O_o
<sezotove> WinPE ill look at it
<tauren> But when I get to partitioning disks, it tells me no root filesystem and errors out.
<nemo> racecar56: you could get more info if you booted with the splash and quiet options removed
<racecar56> nemo: anyway i'm trying 9.04 now
<nemo> racecar56: do the noapic acpi=off at the same time...
<ShawnRisk> nemo: pastebin.com/d380e3f9b
<nemo> tauren: ohhhh
<Doonz> nemo i have a 5tb raid 5 array that i would like to mount in /home/user/raidsets/array_1 and then from there have a directory structure  under /home/user/a
<racecar56> nemo: 9.04 locked up the computer
<nemo> tauren: I know where this is going :D :D
<tauren> here's what i'm trying to do:  use mobo HW RAID1.
<racecar56> nemo: and numlock wouldn't turn on
<nemo> tauren: you know how those mobos claim to have HW raid?
<nemo> tauren: it is A LIE
<racecar56> nemo: now i'll try noapic acpi=off.
<tauren> This is a Supermicro server board though
<nemo> tauren: it is basically the RAID equivalent of winmodems :( :(
<racecar56> nemo: with 9.04
<tauren> Ubuntu detected Serial ATA RAID and asked if I wanted to use it.
<nemo> tauren: if you say so. I have no familiarity apart from fact that several "server class" computers at work have that failing
<nemo> tauren: ummm. hmmm. I'm still skeptical. but ok :)
<tauren> ok, that's good to know
<nemo> tauren: that's my tentative diagnostic
<tauren> I've used software raid in the past with no issues
<tauren> maybe i should just stick to that.
<nemo> aye
<nemo> tauren: that's what we ended up doing :D
<nemo> tauren: hell, if the OS is going to do the heavy lifting *anyway*
<Doonz> maybe im going about this wron
<nemo> tauren: maybe I can find the article I was reading on this. one sec :D
<tauren> nemo: so what's the best way to get mirroring and lvm set up?
<tauren> i know how to do it in centos
<Doonz> maybe i should mount dev/sdb1 _. /home/user/a home/user/b
<tauren> but the ubuntu installer isn't as friendly
<ShawnRisk> nemo: any ideas?
<nemo> tauren: sorry, machine we setup that way was slack - no ubuntu familiarity on this front
<sezotove> well how about this is there a way to make my flash drive be seen in a VM?
<nemo> tauren: actually, I'm trying to remember why I stepped into this noisy channel. so many questions
<Gnewt> Are there any differences between Ubuntu server/desktop other than the lack of desktop environment server-side?
<tauren> nemo, ok.  i'll try to do software raid first i guess.
<nemo> ShawnRisk: ... I'm still waiting for you to give me what I asked for
<ShawnRisk> I did
<Bolvadur2> I am going to compile the kernel but "make menuconfig" doesnt work. Am I doing it wrong?
<nemo> ShawnRisk: ah. sorry. missed that.
<nemo> ShawnRisk: understandable, I hope you realise :)
 * nemo reads 
<git__> hi nemo
<ShawnRisk> yep
<infidel2> when i type 'mount' it shows '//mypc/public on /mnt/mypc type cifs (rw,mand)' yet when i "ls /mnt/mypc" it says "cannot access /mnt/mypc: No such device or address". What gives? i have a line in my /etc/fstab for it: //mypc/public  /mnt/mypc cifs iocharset=utf8,credentials=/home/infid/.smbcredentials,uid=1000 0 0
<johnson_b> sezotove: i run Vbox and i have folder i put symbloc links to things i want to share ... flash drive
<racecar56> nemo: failure: it does the same ol' lockup
<infidel2> and i can access it find with smb://mypc/Public
<nemo> ShawnRisk: [ 2446.360046] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:26:50:6c:81:59
<nemo> [ 2446.560061] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:26:50:6c:81:59 timed out
<nemo> ShawnRisk: my tentative diagnostic is that you have MAC filtering on the router
<axisys> how do I install acroread and acroread plugin on 64bit karmic? apt-get find nothing
<Zsoci> hi there! how is it possible to install ubuntu,with the base system only?
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/d583c5da6
<racecar56> Failrar? xD
<nemo> ShawnRisk: I'm going back to what Plugh said - check your router logs
<sezotove> johnson_b:How did u do that im running virtualBox as well
<axisys> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<mattcen> Gnewt: There are different packages available on the install media (CD/DVD), including (but not limited to) the desktop environment.
<racecar56> nemo: i wonder why this is happening..
<axisys> !adobe
<nemo> racecar56: remove quiet and splash, enable acpi=off noapic
<nemo> racecar56: then watch the boot
<racecar56> nemo: will try
<mattcen> Gnewt: I'm not sure of exactly what packages are different, but in any case, they both use the same repositories, so there's no problem installing them except the use of an internet connection
<tauren> if i want to use software raid1 with lvm on top of it, is it still true that I need a small non-lvm partition for /boot?
<axisys> !acroread
<bradley> whats up guys
<Sunrex> How do you add in a replacement hard drive for RAID1?
<tauren> that was the case a number of years ago.
<Sunrex> I re-synced, but it has no active partitions =/
<Chico> Hiya
<Chico> I need help installing software...
<banisterfiend> hey guys, my accounts are being hacked how do i find out information about the person doing it? their ip address is 222.154.132.18   i would just liek to know what city they're from, because i have a feeling it's a friend of mine. Also perhaps what system he is running, just info i could use to figure out who this asshole is
<ShawnRisk> nemo:  can you pm what you are saying?
<sezotove> google the ip
<nemo> ShawnRisk: I prefer you speak in-channel so other people can comment.  For one thing, my tolerance limit for this channel is fairly short
<sezotove> it should give you a rough estimation
<nemo> ShawnRisk: I'm about to go find something more fun to do like play Hedgewars
<Sunrex> banisterfiend: google whois IP to find the provider, then mail/email the provider for further details.
<Chico> Can anybody help me?
<kaski> My internet is way slower in Ubuntu than in Windows, (I'm dual-booting) any suggestions?
<johnson_b> sezotove: there a lot on web about it short and sweet is to open setting share machine folder and the open share from in vbox
<ShawnRisk> nemo: I missed what you said as there is too much going on in the channel
<mattcen> Chico: Which software are you trying to install, and which verson of Ubuntu are youy running?
<bradley> kaski what browser are you using
<Zsoci> is it possible to install ubuntu with the text only base system?
<sezotove> Thanks Johnson
<nemo> ShawnRisk: I used your name with everything I said. scroll back. it will be highlighted
<Chico> I'm trying to install Sony Vegas Platinum 9. I'm on Xubuntu 9.10 or whatever the latest is.
<kaski> bradley: its equally slow on firefox and epiphany
<Sunrex> Why does nobody here know anything about RAID?
<Sunrex> I've been asking for help for over half a week now with no solution and only TWO responses.
<Chico> I have the latest (Not beta) Wine
<Liverbones> Howdy, people.
<nemo> Sunrex: ask tauren :)
<kaski> Hello Liverbones
<Sunrex> tauren: You know much about raid?
<tauren> nemo:  haha!
<Sunrex> assuming hes a person here :)
<nemo> 22:42 < nemo> ShawnRisk: I'm going back to what Plugh said - check your router logs
<mattcen> Chico: Ah so you want help with *wine*. That's a different story; I've never had much luck getting things working well on Wine.
<Chico> Oh.
<Chico> :/
<Liverbones> I just have a quick question about Upstart jobs.
<tauren> Sunrex: what do you need?  not sure i can help
<Chico> I just wish they'd run these softwares. Why don't they?
<mattcen> Chico: Does winehq say it's compatible with Sony Vegas?
<Chico> Sort-of.
<racecar56> nemo: ...it worked this time
<nemo> racecar56: mm.
<Chico> I looked it up on winehq and it said it's possible
<racecar56> nemo: it's on the desktop now.
<mattcen> Chico: because Sony can't be bothered supporting linux because (sadly) it's such a minority operating system
<nemo> racecar56: well. maybe the issue was w/ the bootsplash :)
<Liverbones> In order to remove a job from Upstart (say, usplash) could I simply rename the .conf file for it? Would that work, while keeping the file usable?
<Chico> But it's confusing me and I couldn't get the first step done :s
<peter> #python
<racecar56> nemo: it "freezed" (but didn't lock up) for a while, maybe the bootsplash was off.
<Sunrex> tauren: short explanation, I have a raid1 setup. I unplugged a hard disk to test redundancy, plugged it back in after booting and testing (shut down when plugged in) and it said degraded array, fine. Re-synced, worked. Rebooted. degraded again. I checked sfdisk, and its not partitioned!. What the heck.
<racecar56> nemo: wait a minute i said that wrong
<racecar56> lol i can too disappear
<Chico> Does anybody know much about Google Chrome OS?
<Sunrex> tauren: So I'm assuming I have to re-partition it... how would I go about doing this for a raid1 array?
<Chico> Isn't it Linux based?
<Major> settting up ubuntu 9.10 for blind friend. I got orca to start on startup, but all it reads is jubberish to her... Can't we have it set so it reads HTTP pages to her or something.  Please excuse my frustration.
<banisterfiend> Chico: no but i know about you and i like you............alot
<microlith> lol
<Chico> :)
<nemo> Chico: a wimpy linux live CD autodetect of HW + the chromium browser? :)
<Chico> Alot is not a word.
<Chico> It's a lot, silly.
<nemo> Chico: including all of the chromium browser's bugs? :D
<racecar56> nemo: it "froze" for a second doing something in the terminal and i think the bootsplash was disabled at the time, giving it the effect that the computer locked up. maybe it's because i added the boot parameters properly this time.
<tauren> Sunrex: ahh, sorry i can't help you there...  i'm just trying to figure out how to install raid1
<kaski> My internet is way slower in Ubuntu than in Windows, (I'm dual-booting) any suggestions?
<tauren> Sunrex: onto 2 new drives in a new system
<nemo> Chico: supposedly you can get to a shell on it and muck about, despite their not making it easy...
<Chico> I just know that my friend despises Chrome OS.
<racecar56> nemo: i don't know but i want to try 9.10 with the same trick again
<nemo> aaand. that's all I know. it seems like a silly idea
<Major> it would be cool to have orca read whatever is under the cursor or something
<Gnewt> mattcen: Thanks! So, say I wanted a DNS/SMB/rTorrent/HTTP/Asterisk server that I could also admin with a monitor, I could use Ubuntu desktop for that?
<racecar56> nemo: ...if it doesn't work, then i'll to the install 9.04 > upgrade to 9.10 trick.
<slam_> anybody using 9.10 (karmic) as a guestOS in VirtualBox??
<Sunrex> tauren: Software?. Centos?. Centos is easy, you can do it in the GUI :) heres a link: http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/linux/linux_software_raid.htm
<Chico> Well, first of all, I'd be pirating this software :P
<Chico> I'm not that good of a person.
<kaski> Chico: thats never a good idea
<tauren> Sunrex: yeah, I've done it many times in centos before
<nemo> Chico: why pirating? I thought it was free
<jongbergs> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<racecar56> arrr matey!
<racecar56> lol.
<Chico> Sony Vegas is expensive.
<racecar56> i wouldn't say it's worth it
<Chico> Well, the version I'm getting.
 * racecar56 likes ubuntu just time
<tauren> Sunrex: but trying to get raid1/lvm setup on a new system.
<Sunrex> tauren: Yeah, thats what im using. I don't know why this isn't re-syncing properly
<racecar56> *fine
<kaski> There are lots of free alternatives to Sony vegas
<FloodBot2> racecar56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaski> My internet is way slower in Ubuntu than in Windows, (I'm dual-booting) any suggestions?
 * racecar56 likes ubuntu just fine
<banisterfiend> Chico: wanna go get a coffee?
<Chico> Nothing is going to be as good as Vegas.
<Chico> Yesh, Starbucks.
<Sunrex> tauren: its pissing me off since im going to be colocating with 4x500GB RAID10, and yeah.
<tauren> Sunrex: if you're on centos, why don't you ask in another channel?
<racecar56> kaski: is anything sucking your RAM?
<Chico> I love white mocha lattes <3
<kaski> Chico: If you we're pirating anyway, get Adobe Premiere :)
<Sunrex> tauren: No support.
<jongbergs> kaski: what free alternatives woudl you recommend?
<regeya> piracy, eh?
<Sunrex> tauren: I like ubuntu, but I can only use two distros for WHM/Cpanel.
<nemo> Sunrex: so you join #ubuntu to complain about lack of responses here
<kaski> racecar56: I doubt it, I have 4 gbs
<Chico> I prefer Vegas, but I might get Premiere.
<Chico> Is it supported?
<ShawnRisk> nemo: I can't see the logs
<kaski> jongbergs: you can check everywhere for free video editors, theres a gazillion
<racecar56> kaski: lucky you. i have 2gb and it's speeding fast already, in fact on my old comp with 512MB it speeds
<nemo> ShawnRisk: did you check to see if you are using mac filtering?
<Sunrex> nemo: mdadm is the issue here :). it's used on both distros for software raid.
<mattcen> Gnewt: Yes, potentially. Depending on the power of the system you're using, you may want to use a lighter environment (like XFCE or Fluxbox instead of Gnome; I use fluxbox on my server), but it'll work
<tauren> Sunrex: there's a #linux-raid channel, but only 8 people in it.
<racecar56> kaski: ...but it doesn't use ubuntu, it uses debian, but i'm trying to put ubuntu on it at the moment
<kaski> racecar56: i think it has something to do with it getting a conflicting IP or something
<nemo> BTW, I think #ubuntu should be fragmented into multiple support channels - desktop, graphics, audio, general linux noob etc.
<Sunrex> tauren: Oh!. Thank you very much :)
<jongbergs> kaski: does gazillion works like sony vegas?
<Chico> What's gazillion?
<racecar56> kaski: that *might* be possible, but unlikely.
<kaski> jongbergs: if you know how to use it
<Chico> I really hope it's going to be as good.
<kaski> racecar56: also, i didnt have to set anything up for internet in ubuntu, it just fixed itself
<Chico> Well... It won't.
<Chico> Already know :| shit.
<sezotove> Johnson you still here?
<tauren> Sunrex: you can check on my blog
<jongbergs> kaski: ok, thanks for the tip, i'll go search for it..hope it's available in the karmic repos
<racecar56> kaski: that's fine.
<tauren> Sunrex: I have some old posts about rebuilding an array
<ShawnRisk> nemo:  I am using MAC Filtering
<racecar56> kaski: my internet was auto-configured by ubuntu and it's fine
<nemo> ShawnRisk: lol. so Plugh was right
<tauren> Sunrex: blog.tauren.com
<kaski> racecar56: I would mess around with the settings but im not sure where to begin
<Chico> The fact that a LOT of the softwares I like aren't compatible with Linux makes me not want to use Linux.
<Chico> :(
<nemo> ShawnRisk: ifconfig | grep HWaddr  - verify that number is in list of allowed macs. if it isn't, add it and stop blaming linux
<kaski> Chico: you have to find alternatives
<kaski> racecar56: could giving ubuntu its own static ip help?
<bradley> need help with getting wireless network to work on 9.10 please help????
<nemo> ShawnRisk: BTW, MAC filtering is the most pointless security imaginable
<tauren> Sunrex: See http://blog.tauren.com/2008/03/hard-drive-crash.html
<nemo> ShawnRisk: utterly trivial to work around
<khelvan> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but a program I downloaded (ps3mediaserver) came with some files but no installation instructions either in the file or on their site. It did come with an .sh file that appears to do some setup. Can someone tell me how I can run an .sh file? (It is a script, correct?)
<racecar56> kaski: maybe.
<nemo> ShawnRisk: takes even less work than cracking 40 bit WEP
<banisterfiend> nemo: yeah, ppl running macs dont do much hacking anyway, it's mainly the unix/linux guys that do
<racecar56> kaski: i think windows and ubuntu ARE using different IPs though. are they?
<Chico> Why can't Ubuntu just run files that Windows can run without Wine?
<kaski> khevlan: have yo tried double-clicking on it
<racecar56> Chico: EXEs are from DOS, ubuntu is not DOS.
<kaski> racecar56: probably
<nemo> banisterfiend: my point is, if you are going to "secure" a network, this is a pointless timeconsuming operation that confuses your friends and does nothing to keep out enemies
<Chico> Why can't they just make it DOS?
<johnson_b> khelvan: you would want to chmod +x the .sh then ./filename.sh
<nemo> banisterfiend: clearly it is confusing ShawnRisk (assuming that is the problem)
<khelvan> kaski - I am using ssh to log into my server, I can't double-click it as I have no GUI
<bradley> someone please help me with 9.10
<racecar56> Chico: DOS is made by Microsoft and is copyrighted.
<johnson_b> khelvan: may need to give it sudo when you run also not sure
<racecar56> Chico: Ubuntu is free software.
<banisterfiend> nemo: so mac filtering just blocks ppl running macosx from accessing your computer right?
<khelvan> johnson_b, thanks, I will try that
<kaski> khelvan: navigate to the directory the file is in and type sudo sh ./filename.sh
<nemo> banisterfiend: you're joking right?
<racecar56> Chico: Ubuntu is open-sourced, allowing anyone to be able to make Ubuntu better.
<Liverbones> nemo: I hope they're joking. :P
<racecar56> Chico: if DOS was open-sourced, they'd be able to make Ubuntu run DOS programs, i guess.
<banisterfiend> nemo: no, y? and anyway, like i said ppl running macosx dont do much hacking anyway
<racecar56> Chico: ...but it isn't open source.
<nemo> banisterfiend: lol. my boss runs OSX exclusively
<aintaer> Hey does anybody know what would cause a remount into ro mode?
<kaski> racecar56: the sad part is the canonical store selling software
<nemo> banisterfiend: well and linux on his servers
<racecar56> Chico: and nor is Windows.
<nemo> banisterfiend: and I assure you, he knows his way around the OSX commandline
<racecar56> kaski: yep.
<racecar56> kaski: you're right
<nemo> banisterfiend: spoofing a mac is just as trivial under OSX as it is under linux
<Liverbones> aintaer: possible disk corruption can cause it to mount read only
<bradley> does anyone know how to get wireless connection working in 9.10
<mattcen> Chico: Linux is not Windows, and the problem is that people expect it to be. Just like you can't run a lot of Windows programs on MacOS (though more developers are supporting it now), Linux is a completely different operating system.
<aintaer> Like, mid-run though
<banisterfiend> nemo: but osx IS a mac so they dont need to spoof anything
<kaski> bradley: have you tried ubuntu support and google?
<Liverbones> aintaer: If the disk starts getting corrupted or gets an error, it'll mount itself as read only to prevent further corruption
<aintaer> Liverbones: I started up in rw but mid-run it went to ro
<mattcen> Also there's always the FreeDOS project
<aintaer> I see
<Chico> Does anybody in here know about Puppy Linux?
<nemo> banisterfiend: aaaaaah. ok. so this was all a convoluted joke. I hate you.
<kaski> bradley: wireless fixes are plentiful
<racecar56> Chico: mee.
<Chico> I'm considering getting it.
<Liverbones> Chico: I know a little
<kaski> Puppy Linux?
<Chico> But I'm too lazy to pay for those god damn cds.
<racecar56> nemo: D: i tried the same boot parameters in the same order (i think) and it didn't work :( same problem, i'll try upgrade
<Chico> The DVDrs.
<racecar56> download 'em. :P
<Liverbones> aintaer: Mid-run doing what? much reading and writing? did you run an fsck?
<nemo> racecar56: um. wait. so this is *random* ?
<racecar56> nemo: what do you mean
<kaski> racecar56: if you already have the ubuntu iso can you tell wubi you have it so it doesnt have to torrent it?
<Chico> Why is Wine so unstable?
<nemo> racecar56: you say it fails to boot only part of the time? :)
<racecar56> nemo: no.
<nemo> racecar56: oh. thought you said you'd made it to the desktop once
<nemo> Chico: because they are reverse engineering a massive quantity of code
<nemo> Chico: with many undocumented behaviours
<Chico> Oh.
<Chico> :s
<aintaer> Liverbones: I ran an fsck afterward and had fixed some things
<Chico> Linux noob.
<nemo> Chico: and one that it took microsoft decades to screw up
<feed_me_seymour> If I wanted to create a redirect from http://servername/wiki to http://servername:8080, how would I go about doing this?>
<racecar56> nemo: it seems 9.04 works (i have tried 6.06 and it works too)
<nemo> Chico: similar to why MAPI support sucks in evolution - reverse engineering is a PITA
<Chico> I hate Microsoft.
<racecar56> nemo: i didn't just try 6.06, though
<nemo> racecar56: aight.
<nemo> racecar56: have fun. :)
<racecar56> Chico: i hate them too.
<Chico> I love Mac, though.
<Chico> But until I'm rich, I'm not getting one :D
<Liverbones> Macs are nice... used to have a Mini
<racecar56> nemo: there's ONE problem
<racecar56> nemo: my internet is slow.
<nemo> heh. Macs are *nix, so I forgive them a lot, but Steve Jobs is an evil control freak
<racecar56> nemo: 200kbps.
<racecar56> nemo: sickening to do an upgrade.
<Liverbones> nemo: Yes, he is :P
<Chico> I have an iPhone, I'm basically wiping his ass.
<nemo> Chico: lol. My SO completely stopped using her linux partition after I got her an iphone
<Snausages> you can't get more control-freak than iphone
<Chico> Lol
<Chico> It's amazing...
<Liverbones> aintaer: Unfortunately, all I know about the r/o issue is what I've dealt with myself; I ran a couple of fscks (once right after the problem, then later from a live CD) and it fixed itself
<nemo> Chico: since if she wanted music on its new encrypted filesystem, she was going to use itunes.
<bradley> dddd
<aintaer> mmmm, thanks though
<feed_me_seymour> If I wanted to create a redirect from http://servername/wiki to http://servername:8080, how would I go about doing this?>
<Chico> I HATE iTunes so much.
<Liverbones> Sorry :\
<nemo> er. not encrypted filesystem, encrypted tunes database
<racecar56> Chico: same
<racecar56> Chico: i do not use it.
<Chico> iTunes is the most stupid and stubborn software ever.
<nemo> aaaanyway. enough fun hanging out with you party animals.
<racecar56> Chico: i never want to again, ever.
 * nemo retreats back to more quiet channels
<racecar56> Chico: VLC FTW
<Chico> iPhone is especially good if you jailbreak it.
<aintaer> I have a droid eris
 * racecar56 wishes ubuntu would stop being bad :(
<aintaer> it's pretty <3
<ossa> I have a dual boot HD with a damaged GRUB.   Now I can't boot anything.  I followed 5 or 6 help pages on the web, but nothing works.  I can't get the grub loaded again.  Can anyone help?
<Chico> I don't get the whole GRUB thing...
<racecar56> Chico: it's a bootloader.
<Chico> That's why I couldn't install Puppy Linux.
<mattblanc> what the f...
<Chico> You can say fuck.
<racecar56> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mattblanc> yeah?
<Chico> It's not Club Penguin...
<ShawnRisk> nemo and Plugh thanks
<mattblanc> f word is allowed?
<racecar56> Chico: yeah, it isn't, but if ubottu doesn't want us to...
<SultansElephant> it's supposed to be family friendly (hint: don't let your kids on IRC)
 * Chico shrugs
<Chico> Don't have kids :P just a teenager.
<SultansElephant> but if it takes a lot to get banned from this channel
<SultansElephant> you have to really bring out your troll A-game
<ossa> I have LOTS of important files that I need to retrieve.  I sure would like to get some Grub help if anyone has a little time.
 * racecar56 wishes ubuntu 9.10 would work.
<Chico> I'm so sick of people telling me that GIMP is as good as Photoshop.
<racecar56> ossa: get a boot cd/floppy
<SultansElephant> racecar56: what's not working?
<Liverbones> racecar56: I feel you.
<sumodumo> ubuntu 9.1 donest work?
<sumodumo> it works for me
<Liverbones> I really, really do.
<ossa> got one
<feed_me_seymour> If I wanted to create a redirect from http://servername/wiki to http://servername:8080, how would I go about doing this?
<racecar56> Liverbones: got one of them unfortunate computers that can't boot recent ubuntu versions for ANYTHING?
<Liverbones> something like that
<ossa> I booted from there and am working on the CD now.
<drastic> I have terrible net connectivity with 9.10, any idea why?
<racecar56> Liverbones: and i have to use debian until they fix it >:(
<Liverbones> I ended up using 9.04 Minimal :P
<SultansElephant> Chico: some people drink the kool-aid, whatever. what's cool is what people have accomplished the 'near-beer' of open source apps
<Chico> Bleh.
<SultansElephant> Chico: You can run photoshop CS2 off Wine
<sumodumo> idc i just use 9.1 its stable for me
<Chico> It's just that graphic designers use Photoshop, not GIMP.
<racecar56> ossa: mount your /home drive. if you didn't seperately partition it (you'd know if you did) then just mount your / partition.
<sumodumo> ew i dont like gimp
<racecar56> ossa: just go on Places and explore the different availible volumes.
<sumodumo> it sucks
<racecar56> i like gimp. i don't see what's wrong with it.
<sumodumo> idk i dont like the gui. i think PS better
<ossa> I have and I can get to the files. I just need to be able to boot from the HD instead of the CD
<DaZ> racecar56: many things
<racecar56> sumodumo: i don't really like the GUI very much either, to be honest
<racecar56> sumodumo: on KDE4, it's a nightmare
 * DaZ doesn't like their brushes engine
<johnson_b> khelvan: you get it working
<Liverbones> sumodumo: You don't like the GUI because it's not what you're used to.
<sumodumo> liverbones: yea probably ive been using PS for years now.
<Liverbones> Anyway, does anyone know much about Upstart jobs?
<racecar56> ...i don't like the GUI very much and i've almost never used PS.
<diego> HI
<snarkster> evening what is the name of the dbug file for libdbus-1.so.3
<khelvan> johnson_b - I ran the script, it appears to be working, but there is nothing to tell me how to connect to the configuration, or even if a web admin is available. I don't know if it plays well with headless servers.
<racecar56> i probably used PS only 1 or 2 times.
<racecar56> ...ever
<Guest41532> HOLAAAAAAA
<Liverbones> racecar56: well, that and GIMP doesn't have the best GUI, granted :P
<Liverbones> I don't use it much
<racecar56> Liverbones: i don't use it VERY much.
 * racecar56 wishes ubuntu 9.10 would work
<TCCB> hello
<Liverbones> do you have that on a macro? :P
<racecar56> hi
<Liverbones> Howdy.
<DaZ> gimp is so good it made me more interested in vector graphics
<racecar56> Liverbones: me? no.
<johnson_b> Liverbones: i not trying to start anything but when u first lookied at photshop did u know how to use it right off. more and likey you had to learn it same goes with gimp
<preecher> i buy a philips mp3 player an after i open i see its for windows--is they a way i can make it work on ubuntu? ive tried installing the software with "wine" but dint work
<TCCB> can anyone recomend a good SIMPLE HTML web publishing editor for Ubuntu?
<racecar56> DaZ: same.
<Liverbones> johnson_b: My point exactly :)
<racecar56> TCCB: ...kompozer?
<johnson_b> khelvan: nmap localhost may have to isntall nmap
<TCCB> ok I'll check it out.
<racecar56> TCCB: k
<TCCB> how is everyone liking 9.10?
<Ben64> i'm all for open source, but photoshop IS better
<Liverbones> TCCB: not a big fan, here.
<Ben64> TCCB: not :(
<TCCB> Not much of reason to switch unless you are doing a new install IMHO
<racecar56> TCCB: i like it except one of my comps can't run it well
<racecar56> i have never really used PS
<TCCB> disk issues?
<johnson_b> Ben64: read my comment about it
 * racecar56 does not care about PS
<Liverbones> I'm not liking Upstart, Grub 2 or the new GDM at all. So I removed GDM :P
<racecar56> TCCB: no, i'm using the LiveCD, it can't be that
<mamia> if im supposed to extract a file into /opt as instructed to by a "how to install xampp on ubuntu 9.04", but i cant find /opt, where is the next best place to extract to. conventionally speaking i guess
<TCCB> ah I see.
<DaZ> Liverbones: that's so hardcore
<Liverbones> mamia: You should have /opt
<DaZ> can i touch you?
<racecar56> TCCB: it goes in an infinite blackscreen > loading screen loop
<Liverbones> What's hardcore?
<tsunami> this game sucks goodnight
<Ben64> on my laptop--- 5.1 audio in mplayer cuts out, mplayer uses only one core to decode, making 720p impossible, other sound issues, multiple displays crashes computer
<DaZ> Liverbones: gdm removal [;
<giloth> has anyone been having issues with ubuntu 9.10 and getting rhythmbox to fetch cover art off the internet?
<johnson_b> TCCB: i do like 9.10 got all working on laptop but finger print scanner doesn't seem to load faster than 9.04 was told time over time it would :(
<Liverbones> sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm
<Liverbones> ... done
<Ben64> johnson_b: yeah i did read it, but photoshop still wins
<DaZ> apt-get: command not found
<DaZ> awww >:
<TCCB> Yeah gdm can be dangerious and removing it is probably more so
<mamia> Liverbones, nope dont have it
<racecar56> rofl!
<racecar56> xD
<TCCB> dangerous even
<racecar56> DaZ: you simulating a RPM linux distro? lol!
<johnson_b> Ben64: just saying gimp works just have to learn like u did photoshop
<Liverbones> Where are you looking for it? Ubuntu automatically makes /opt
<racecar56> DaZ: yum purge gdm?
<drastic> Can't connect to certain servers on 9.10, any idea why?
<racecar56> DaZ: i have NO idea..
<Liverbones> TCCB: Removing GDM isn't dangerous
<Ben64> johnson_b: I know. Really, I do. But still..... Photoshop wins.
<DaZ> yum: command not found
<DaZ> :F
<TCCB> drastic: probably internet?
<boxxy_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8417865 <====  I need urgent help with ecryptfs-mount-private, I think I lost my home directory... :/
<racecar56> DaZ: i am only used to debian-baseddistros
<DaZ> rpms and debs r for lusrs
<racecar56> DaZ: rpm, does that command work :P
<drastic> TCCB: Connection's not dropping, and it's working fine on my XP installation.
<racecar56> DaZ: nvm
<racecar56> DaZ: no.
<DaZ> <3
<Liverbones> haha
<racecar56> DaZ: rm command? LOL!
<mamia> Liverbones, i just assumed from the "how to" that /opt was standard with ubuntu 9.04... so do i have to make the dir?
<johnson_b> Ben64: i do like photoshop don't get me wrong but gimp is amazing to be free compared to 1000 for photoshop
<Liverbones> mamia: It is standard.
<mamia> Liverbones, im looking in /    cant find it
<Liverbones> mamia: But if it's not in your filesystem, you could make it.
<racecar56> DaZ: easy everything removal: use of the command. we all know what command it is.
<Ben64> johnson_b: well with the price, yeah gimp is awesome. But if Photoshop is free, then .. :D
<racecar56> DaZ: LOL!
 * racecar56 wouldn't use PS even if it were freeware.
<Ben64> racecar56: why
<DaZ> because it's too awesome
<TCCB> mamia: cd /; sudo mkdir -M755 opt
<crazy2k_> Aghh... I'm trying to report a bug in launchpad and it keeps telling me there's a timeout error. Any ideas on how I can successfully report my bug? It is not some GNOME's application bug so I can't use ubuntu-bug.
<racecar56> Ben64: because 1. it's not opensourced in that case, 2. i like gimp anyway
<Liverbones> TCCB: Thanks for answering that for mamia... I'm multitasking, and poorly :|
<mamia> tccb, what does the -M755 flag do? does it just change permisions?
<racecar56> maybe i should post this stupid infinite loop thing as a bug.
<mamia> and thanks
 * racecar56 hates stupid startup bugs
<TCCB> well technically it sets it the mode to that yet.
<Liverbones> mamia: Yes, it does
<khelvan> johnson_b, http://pastebin.com/m48f3d179 - I don't see anything that looks like it
<TCCB> I only say that because you can't change the mode on a dir that isn't there... :)
<TCCB> <==== wise acher... 2 points :)
 * racecar56  
<racecar56> er...
<racecar56> lol.
<FloodBot2> racecar56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> hi, floodbot.
<racecar56> :P
<Liverbones> Floodbot loves you.
<TCCB> and that means...oh let's see... user can do what ever... group can read, traverse but not write... and the same goes for everyone else
<racecar56> Liverbones: XD
<mamia> thanks again guys, ill now try to finish the installation of xampp
<Liverbones> Good luck, mamia :)
<racecar56> FloodBot2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> lol!
<johnson_b> khelvan: it wouldn't be whats running on port 80 would it can you http://localhost
<crazy2k_> Aghh... I'm trying to report a bug in launchpad and it keeps telling me there's a timeout error. Any ideas on how I can successfully report my bug? It is not some GNOME's application bug so I can't use ubuntu-bug.
<racecar56> crazy2k_: launchpad problem, possibly. try that in a few mins
<racecar56> crazy2k_: OR your internet fails like mine.
<racecar56> crazy2k_: :|
<Liverbones> Internet fails for the win.
<racecar56> crazy2k_: i'd just try it later.
<khelvan> johnson_b, No, that is my LAMP server (Apache, SQL, etc. all have their standard ports). I don't really use it, I just installed it to play around with it.
<racecar56> FloodBot2: .noitautcnup sa retnE esu t'nod ,etsap ot moc.utnubu.etsap//:ptth esu ,doolf t'nod esaelP
<racecar56> lol!
<johnson_b> khelvan: what ws u installing again
<racecar56> that's floodbot's message backwards.
<Liverbones> You're having too much fun with the bot.
<Liverbones> Seriously, it's disturbing. :P
<racecar56> Liverbones: i better stop.
<racecar56> Liverbones: lol.
<Liverbones> and it's time for a smoke break. Be back in soon
<racecar56> ubottu says: Sorry, I don't know anything about
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<khelvan> johnson_b, PS3 Media Server. I think I need to set up something like VNC so that I can view the desktop; it has a java console for configuration on the server itself.
<racecar56> "Sorry, I don't know anything about" about what?
<johnson_b> khelvan: it may be the 901 i would have to look at more info for it but samba is file sharing
<racecar56> lol
<TCCB> The death star plans are not in the main computer
<TCCB> so I looked for komposer and no go
<khelvan> johnson_b, Yes, I have samba set up to serve files over the network
<TCCB> anyone else know of a good web page editor Dreamweaver esqe
<iamspartaaaaaa> was ist samaba?
<khelvan> iamspartaaaaaa, samba allows me to share directories, files, and other things to my network devices, including Windows machines
<TCCB> iamspartaaaaa: a protocol to allow window computers to connect to hard drives on linux machines
<oddie_> TCCB: i've used Scream before thats cool...not dreamweaver equiv though...not even close
<racecar56> window computers xD
<aintaer> I miss Dreamweaver
<khelvan> TCCB - I have heard good things about Quanta and Aptana, but I haven't tried either of them.
<iamspartaaaaaa> khelvan: so cant u just use an external HD?
<johnson_b> TCCB: i have found nothing exact same as dreamweaver but bluefish was ok i gotten to where i just use text editor now
<aintaer> Quanta is QT right?
<TCCB> oddie_ I'll try that. is that in the normal universe and multi-verse ubuntu packagesphere?
<Billiard> iamspartaaaaaa: its for sharing directories over a network
<racecar56> window computers are Windows computers after you've had so much trouble with them. xD
<aintaer> Dreamweaver is what I miss most about windows apps
<khelvan> iamspartaaaaaa, What do you mean? I suppose I could transfer files to an external hard drive, then plug the HDD into another machine, but this way I have all the files I want to share on my server, and I can access them from anywhere on the network.
<oddie_> TCCB: i think it was when i used it, Bluefish was good too, that should be there
<TCCB> Dreamweaver has gotten very sophisticated... with jquery like goodness and all that
<iamspartaaaaaa> khelvan: oh i see. i double boot xp on my machine so HD works just fine. in your case with separate computers thats different.....
<oddie_> TCCB: i dont think you will get a free Dreamweaver like program :(
<luk1> I think my sound has gone completely foobar after the Karmic upgrade.  My front left speaker is identifying correctly, but the only other speaker I can get sound from is the rear right and it identifies as front right when I use speaker-test.
<johnson_b> khelvan: try this /etc/init.d/fuppes restart was going to see if that was server you installed was looking at this http://www.howtoforge.com/set-up-a-linux-playstation-3-media-server-with-ubuntu8.04 it maybe helpful don't know
<TCCB> hmmm... Dreamweaver for linux... put that on the todo list.. :)
<racecar56> isn't it possible to use wine with it? i haven't ever used dreamweaver (i haven't ever used it before, not even in windows) so i don't know
<luk1> is there anyway to reset pulseaudio to try to fix the audio?
<luk1> there was some Dreamweaver like app
<luk1> but the maintainers left
<aintaer> Quanta, I heard
<khelvan> iamspartaaaaaa, Yes, if you have only one machine having a file server will only help you if you, for instance, want to put your files on a RAID array so that if one HDD fails the other(s) still runs.
<racecar56> ...what is dreamweaver anyway
<DaZ_> quanta wasn't wyswig ;f
<aintaer> IDE for web development
<luk1> a website designer
<aintaer> With WYSWIG and all that jazz
<TCCB> yeah wysiwyg html editor and yeah
<aintaer> sexy, is what it is
<luk1> yes, it was very nice
<luk1> it even produced proper css for stuff
<luk1> unlike microsoft's editor
<aintaer> Pffft
<khelvan> johnson_b, Thanks, but that is for fuppes, a different media server. The one I installed was called "PS3 Media Server," or PMS for short :P - it is its name, not a descriptor :)
<aintaer> Macromedia made good tools
 * racecar56 likes to use this thing called a text editor to make HTML documents
<TCCB> Well MS wanted to put all of it's own proprietary crap in it.
<TCCB> including it's own css markup
 * racecar56 also likes to use lynx to view the resulting HTML files.
<TCCB> which never worked
<luk1> racecar56: it's not targeted to you
<PhantomLink> Yay!
<luk1> it's targetted at designer
<aintaer> racecar56: welcome to 1995.
<PhantomLink> I am saving another laptop from Windoze! ^_^
<racecar56> aintaer: :D
<PhantomLink> With Ubunutu 9.10
<luk1> you know, they ppl that make shiney graphics, but don't know proper code
<TCCB> racecar56: so do I ... but I hate to type that much
<racecar56> PhantomLink: yaaaaaaaaaay
<oddie_> wine, try wine + Dreamweaver
<khelvan> Can anyone tell me what the easiest way is to set up remote desktop control of my server via SSH?
<aintaer> I wonder if I can get Dreamweaver standalone
<racecar56> wine + Dreamweaver = wineDreamweaver xD
<TCCB> wineweaver?
 * PhantomLink dances :D
<racecar56> :D
<racecar55> HAHA
<TCCB> dreamwiner
<aintaer> Dreamwinever.
<racecar56> racecar55? ROFL
<TCCB> O.o
<luk1> khelvan: you probably want vnc over ssh
<regeya> blah.
<racecar55> racecar56: HAHA
<luk1> it's will be very slow unless it's all on a local LAN
<racecar56> racecar55: HAHA
<khelvan> racecar56 - wine + Dreamweaver = $200
<racecar55> racecar56: got bored! :)
<TCCB> word
<racecar56> racecar55: you're iamspartaaa?
<racecar56> racecar55: i see your nick change in history.
<racecar56> racecar55: xD
<racecar56> yaaaaay let's ALL be racecars!
<regeya> if you really wanna run windows stuff without rebooting and you already have windows you could install windows in virtualbox and run your windows apps there...
<racecar55> YEA!!!!!1
<aintaer> NO GUYS
<racecar55> RACECARRRR!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot2> racecar55: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar51> woot!
<regeya> do I gotta?
<racecar1> I'M THE FIRST RACECAR!!!
<aintaer> NO TOO MANY PALINDROMES
<racecar1> NAH NAH NAH NAH NAHH
<PhantomLink> regeya, that's what I do
<FloodBot2> racecar1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aintaer> I HOPE YOU ALL PANIC AND SEGFAULT
<johnson_b> khelvan there maybe a README file that will help you
<racecar1> lol!
<klaxo> GO PATRIOTS
<racecar2> yea!
<regeya> a lot of things have changed in #ubuntu since the last time I was here :-}
<racecar1> Segmentation fault: core dumped
<racecar51> Mario Andretti!
<oddie_> what about xming for remote desktop type work?
<racecar1> Segmentation fault: core dumped D'OH
<aintaer> racecar1 is that a nethack reference
<racecar1> aintaer: no
<racecar56> yaaay i am racecar56 again.
<chetnick> just installed dlink air dwl-520 pci wifi card, (prism 2.5). i think i remeber this card working in 8.04. Now it does not show up in network manager. This is info for those how want and can help.. http://pastebin.com/m47acf6e4
<khelvan> johnson_b, Yeah, there is, but it is not helpful at all. I'll just set up VNC on the server and view it remotely, that will allow me to work with the java console and configure it nicely.
<exploreralex> can anybody help me please?
<racecar56> chetnick: does it show up in lspci and ifconfig
<racecar56> exploreralex: what do you need
<exploreralex> i am trying to set up openthinclient
<exploreralex> software
<chetnick> racecar56: http://pastebin.com/m47acf6e4 everything is there (log, lspci, ifconfig etc.)
<johnson_b> khelvan: sounds good long as you get it working
<chetnick> racecar56: check it out.
<exploreralex> it needs to write a directory
<exploreralex> to install the software
<exploreralex> but i encounter an error message
<exploreralex> that says "the directory can not be written. please choose another directory"
<racecar56> chetnick: dhclient wlan0, what happens
<johnson_b> Aptana Studio is another html/css app that i know of based off of eclipse its not in repos but maybe something you want to look at TCCB
<exploreralex> if i choose another directory
<chetnick> racecar56: ok give me a second, i'm on other pc.
<skyl> what's the latest for realtime in 9.10?
<racecar56> exploreralex: are you running it as root? be careful in root, though
<exploreralex> it offers to overwrite the directory provided
<Billiard> !enter | exploreralex
<ubottu> exploreralex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<racecar56> exploreralex: what directory is it trying to write to?
<racecar56> exploreralex: when the error happen
<exploreralex> ubottu: okay
<johnson_b> skyl: can you tell a difference with realtime kernel ?
<racecar56> ubottu: :uttobu
<skyl> johnson_b, I'm expecting so
<racecar56> (10:39:07 PM) ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about uttobu
<racecar56> XD
<skyl> !realtime
<racecar56> !realtime
<exploreralex>  racecar56: its trying to create a directory /opt/openthinclient
<seidos> is there a way to make a terminal have a built in calculator?
<racecar56> hmm
<DaZ> seidos: use python
<TCCB> wow Bluefish IS cool
<skyl> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<racecar56> exploreralex: do this in terminal: sudo mkdir /opt/openthinclient
<johnson_b> skyl: i tested in past and couldn't thats why i was asking but i didn't test for long
<seidos> DaZ: thanks
<exploreralex> okay let me try
<skyl> johnson_b, well I have a good dataset for without the rt kernel and it's not good enough...
<Billiard> seidos: you can use bc
 * racecar56 wonders why there are 2 entries of bluefish in the software center
<skyl> so I thought I would give RT a try
<seidos> Billiard: bc?
<Billiard> !bc
<racecar56> seidos: python and bc.
<racecar56> seidos: bc is awesome :D
<skyl> I was already at that wiki page but it doesn't say anything past hardy
<exploreralex> racecar56: still the same error
<skyl> this is an operation that can be performed with apt?
<racecar56> seidos: bc is the command line calculator
<oddie_> racecar56: one is a bad one that formats you HD.
<Billiard> seidos: its just like a program for doing calculator like stuff
<linos> anyone know if there is a IBM rational channel?
<racecar56> oddie_: what?
<skyl> SAGE is my choice for best calculator ever
<skyl> it is on top of Python and has Python builtin; everyone come to Atlanta for PyCon in Febuary
<chetnick> racecar56: http://pastebin.com/m7d852f53
<oddie_> racecar56: 2 entries of Bluefish
<exploreralex> racecar56: the same error again
<skyl> I will pick you up from the airport
<chetnick> racecar56: some weird stuff.
<Billiard> exploreralex: what error when you do what?
<IdleOne> oddie_: are you suggesting that the Ubuntu repos contain a package that will format the HD?
<racecar56> oddie_: really? and how do you know?
<magicovercast> #ubuntu-co
<ten80p> why does it tell me that i have wrong fs type when i try to mount a device?
<oddie_> racecar56: im just guessing...no other reason why they would do it!! those tricksters
<racecar56> chetnick: weird.
<racecar56> chetnick: very weird.
<Billiard> ten80p: how are you trying to mount it
<racecar56> chetnick: you are 100% sure it's in that slot good, right?
<ripthejacker> any here uses nokia phone?
<ten80p> Billiard: I tried sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/DiskB
<exploreralex> Billiard:when i try to install openthinclient the setup needs to select installation path which it selects as /opt/openthinclent. the error is"the directory can not be written. please choose another directory"
<ripthejacker> is there any kind of replacement for nikia pc suite?
<ripthejacker> *nokia pc suite
<ten80p> I am sure the filesystem on the disk is ext4, but keeps telling me that i have wrong fs
<chetnick> racecar56: nope, i am not 100% sure. The weird thing is that it is showing interface on ifconfig and iwconfig, but when i go to network manager wifi tab its empty.
<Billiard> exploreralex: create that directory, and give yourself write permissions in it
<oddie_> exploreralex: run as root?
<Billiard> ten80p: how is sdb1 formatted, what fs type, you may need to specify it
<racecar56> chetnick: maybe you should check if it's all the way in the slot.
<bastidrazor> ten80p: sudo fdisk -l  ..that should list all drives connected regardless of mount. it will tell you the fs type.
<exploreralex> created directory using :sudo mkdir /opt/openthinclient
<racecar56> chetnick: if you can see the gold contacts a little bit, shut downt the comp and push it in gently but firmly (enough to make it go in better)
<exploreralex> the error continues
<lyrae> how can i remove trash can and home dir from desktop?
<Billiard> exploreralex: give yourself write permissions in it
<exploreralex> how do i do that?
<ten80p> it says system: Linux ..
<Billiard> exploreralex: using chmod
<exploreralex> it asked for the password while creating the directory. thats it.
<racecar56> exploreralex: try this: sudo mv /opt/openthinclient /opt/.openthinclient.old && sudo mkdir /opt/openthinclient
<skyl> I have not seen jack and pulseaudio play so nice together as on karmic
<PhantomLink> Uh oh.
<racecar56> what
<exploreralex> racecar56: type the same thing as it is?
<Billiard> ten80p: try adding -t ext3 to your mount command
<PhantomLink> The laptop is stuck at "Starting up the partitioner" screen, and it doesn't seem to be loading it.
<ripthejacker> hi i am looking for  nokia pc suite like application for linux
<racecar56> exploreralex: without quites, "sudo mv /opt/openthinclient /opt/.openthinclient.old && sudo mkdir /opt/openthinclient"
<skyl> now to see if the rt kernel makes it all gravy
<racecar56> exploreralex: *quotes
<ten80p> Billiard: alrdy did, still says wrong fs
<luk1> I can't get 5.1 audio to work under karmic.  I got two speakers working but they're not outputing the correct channels
<Billiard> ten80p: did you format it?
<racecar56> PhantomLink: i know how that feels -_-
<ripthejacker> i should at least be able to copy contacts
<ten80p> Billiard: nop
<Billiard> ten80p: did you try without the -t option
<Billiard> ten80p: you need to format it before you mount it
<ten80p> and yes
<racecar56> PhantomLink: i once formatted a partition full of backup data.
<racecar56> PhantomLink: OUCH
<ten80p> its alrdy formatted and i have data on it
<racecar56> PhantomLink: that hurts.
<racecar56> PhantomLink: doesn't it?
<PhantomLink> You can stop highlighting me any time now.
<skyl> bombs away ... rebooting into the rt kernel.....>>!
<racecar56> k
<Billiard> ten80p: is there maybe conflicting line in the fstab?
 * racecar56 wishes ubuntu 9.10 would work decently :|
<PhantomLink> Should I not do 9.10?
<ten80p> Billiard: dont think so, fstab says the filesystem is the one i chose
<racecar56> PhantomLink: if your comp is from 2004, yes
<Billiard> ten80p: try removing the fstab line, and try to mount without specifying a fstype
<racecar56> PhantomLink: my comp that i have from 2004 won't run ubuntu 9.10 D:
<PhantomLink> racecar56, upgrade it
<racecar56> PhantomLink: it goes in an infinite loop of blank screen > loading screen
<Billiard> ten80p: sudo blkid     might tell you the fstype
<Recliner> hi
<exploreralex>  racecar56:now the error is"mv:missing destination file operand after `/opt/.openthinclent.old`"
<TCCB> thanks all for your help..
<TCCB> be well
<Recliner> Im having a problem with installing my drivers
<racecar56> exploreralex: did you type it right?
<racecar56> exploreralex: i suggest copying.
<exploreralex> i did
<ten80p> Billiard: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<racecar56> exploreralex: without quotes, "sudo mv /opt/openthinclient /opt/.openthinclient.old && sudo mkdir /opt/openthinclient" try that again
<Billiard> ten80p: try sudo blkid
<racecar56> Recliner: what drivers.
<exploreralex> okay no errors.
<ten80p> Billiard: blkid only showed the main hard drive not sdb
<Billiard> ten80p: even with sudo ?
<racecar56> exploreralex: try the installer again.
<Recliner> video or graphics
<ten80p> yes
<exploreralex> racecar56: be right back
<racecar56> Recliner: ATI, NVIDIA, or what?
<racecar56> exploreralex: k
<Recliner> i go to the hardware drivers and it doesnt show anything
<lyrae> how can i remove trash can and home dir from desktop?
<Billiard> ten80p: is it possible the filesystem is corrupted? could try fsck
<oddie_> i just lost the game
<DaZ> that's what the game is for :f
<Billiard> lyrae: i know you can use gconf-editor, you might be able to just delete them
<ten80p> Billiard: checking now, does seem to have errors!
<Recliner> can anyone help me manually load hardware drivers
<Billiard> Recliner: which?
<Recliner> any. i just installed zorin and none show up
<Billiard> Recliner: drivers for what?
<Recliner> so my pc runs really slow and my screen resolution is off
<Dasda> hey guys is there a way to extract a .exe file? I am trying to view a ebook that works fine in windows but when I run it under wine in UBuntu karmic, It does not load the images at all
<Billiard> Recliner: video drivers? for which card?
<mahngiel> sup folks. down to my last attempt before i reinstall ubuntu. i need to know if there's a way to repair and install the main components of the OS. i've lost my GUI, and cannot start an x session
<racecar56> Dasda: unzip
<racecar56> Dasda: might help
<racecar56> Dasda: or cabextract
<mahngiel> i don't have a broadband connection, so i cannot "apt-get" anything
<Dasda> "unzip" is name of a program?
<racecar56> i don't have broadband, either, and i CAN apt-get anything.
<racecar56> Dasda: yes.
<racecar56> Dasda: command line
<Fatb0y> mahngiel, you can apt-get from the cd.  you should try reinstalling xwindows.  did you muck around with the xorg file or something?
<racecar56> Dasda: if you aren't familiar with command line just use your standard archiver.
<Billiard> mahngiel: is your xorg.conf bad maybe?
<mahngiel> let me refrase, racecar, i don't have an internet connection unless i can authenticate it
<racecar56> Dasda: ..like file-roller or stuff
<Recliner> AMD Turion Dual-Core RM-70. thats my cpu
<Billiard> Recliner: dont care about your cpu
<mahngiel> Fatb0y, apt-get xwindows?
<Recliner> i think i have an nvidia 8200m
<Recliner> not sure tho
<alabd_> Good day everyone , where to download IBM JRE ?
<Recliner> how do i find it
<Fatb0y> mahngiel, no  you need to reinstall the xserver
<Billiard> Recliner: lspci maybe
<mahngiel> Billiard: may be more indepth than that.
<Recliner> what is lspci
<mahngiel> Fatb0y: how can i pull that off?
<mahngiel> alabd_: try linuxappfinder.com
<Billiard> Recliner: try running that command
<Dasda> racecar, this is what I get when i try to extract the .exe file. http://paste.ubuntu.com/332120/
<Recliner> geforce 8200
<Gambit-> Anyone know how I can cause the network applet to use a super-small gui and tile them like on windows, rather then using a gui graphic that expands to fit the size of the toolbar?
<Recliner> i still think its an m becuause i have a laptop
<Billiard> Recliner: well you can try installing the latest nvidia drivers from the package manager
<racecar56> Recliner: i have a rather similar card, it's a geforce 8600, and it works beautifully with ubuntu
<racecar56> Recliner: you shouldn't have much trouble.
<holmser> I'm having an issue with my keyboard layout
<racecar56> Recliner: i used envyng to install the drivers.
<holmser> I am attemting to switch to dvorak, I change it in keyboard settings, but the typing stays qwerty
<holmser> not sure what I am doing wrong
<Recliner> how do i find the graphics in pm
<Dasda> racecar56: do you know what could be wrong? that is what i got when i try to unzip the .exe file. http://paste.ubuntu.com/332120/
<Billiard> Recliner: open synaptic package manager, search for nvidia
<racecar56> Dasda: try cabextract
<holmser> nevermind... I guess I have to re open all of my windows before it will take effect
<Dasda> k ill try that command
<mahngiel> how do i mount and access a thumbdrive from the terminal?
<Billiard> Recliner: you probably want, nvidia-glx-185
<racecar56> mahngiel: mount /dev/DEVICE (change DEVICE to the /dev/ name)
<mahngiel> ty
<Recliner> i dont see that
<Recliner> i see 180-modaliases, but it says its installed
<Dasda> Racecar: it says, "no valid cabinets found" when i do cabextract
<Zer> Say, I was looking at the Ubuntu partition options in the installer, mount options specifically
<Zer> I noticed there is no option for acl, but there is for user_xattr
<Billiard> Recliner: you might need to add the multiverse or universe repos, from the repositories option in synaptic
<Zer> Is acl set by default, and is there any reason _not_ to use user_xattr?
<tumii> Can I resize my panel icons, my panel is 48 pixels but can I resize especially the shortcut icons?
<Gambit-> tumii, I'd like to do that too.
<Recliner> billard: i dont see any of that
<Billiard> Recliner: the repositories option is in one of the menus, not hidden
<Gambit-> what's a good laptop temperature applet?
<Billiard> Gambit-: there is a panel applet to monitor temperature
<Billiard> Gambit-: but i forget the name sorry, its something obvious temperature or sensor
<IdleOne> Recliner: in Sytem > Administration> Software Sources
<Draconis> wtf
<IdleOne> system*
<Gambit-> Like sensors-applet?
<Draconis> google.com keeps redirecting to lunarpages
<Hillshum> Gambit-: yes, sensors-applet
<Draconis> I have issues with google giving me errors and a lot of other stuff now... is that something that could be with ubuntu?
<Recliner> my problem might have somthing to do with my computer thinking its in ireland. my keyboard was set up in that, and the package manager was set to download from an ireland server
<Billiard> Draconis: do other computers on your network do this?
<Draconis> Billiard, a Vista computer is reporting 404
<Billiard> Recliner: you still have the options in synaptic
<Dasda> racecar56: still here?
<racecar56> Dasda: yes
 * racecar56  
<Billiard> Draconis: you are behind some kind of proxy or something? which is blocking websites?
<Guest4001> hey guys is there a easy way to stop the new gdm service from autostarting in karmic 9.10 amd64 i prefer the ncurses bash login then to start x manually. and i really don't want to have to reinstall my system as a server to get it done
<mahngiel> how do i find my usb thumbdrive? i tried fdisk
<Gambit-> Hillshum, so once I apt-get install it, how do I add it to my panel?  Do I have to reboot to show it up?
<racecar56> mahngiel: sudo fdisk -l
<Draconis> and my Windows 7 box is working normally
<racecar56> mahngiel: that didn't work?
<mahngiel> racecar56: i thought i found it as sda5, but it wouldn't mount
<Billiard> Guest4001: probably could use update-rc.d to make gdm not autostart
<Hillshum> Gambit-: No, but logging out and in again might be needed
<cow1> can we install google Chrome on Ubuntu and how?
<Draconis> Billiard, not behind a proxy.... my Windows 7 Box is working ok... my Vista computer goes 404... and ubuntu redirects to lunarpages.com
<Draconis> hehe
<Dasda> racecar56: I get "no valid cabinets found" when using cabextract to extract the .exe
<mahngiel> racecar56: i gotta reboot and try it as sudo
<racecar56> Dasda: maybe it won't work because it isn't extractable
<Guest4001> cool
<Guest4001> thanks
<Billiard> Dasda: you cant always extract an exe easily
<bastidrazor> mahngiel: when you plug it in, look in dmesg.. normally dmesg | tail ..works well
<Draconis> Billiard, any ideas?
<Billiard> Draconis: does your hosts file have any odd entires ?
<exploreralex> racecar56: no error in terminal when i copy pasted the commands you wrote. but the same error is occuring in install
<racecar56> exploreralex: you are runnning the installer as root, right?
<Dasda> Billiard: how? Its a ebook. I can run it under wine but it wont load images in Ubuntu. It works fine on windows though. So I though extracting it might let me view images
<exploreralex> it was a .jar file
<Draconis> Billiard, how would I check? I don't believe it does
<Billiard> Draconis: /etc/hosts
<exploreralex> so i opened it with jdk
<racecar56> exploreralex: sudo..
<Recliner> ok im in the software sources now what
<Billiard> Dasda: its an exe ebook? thats dumb. i would think if they gave you an exe ebook, they dont want you to have easy access to the pictures and text
<clyderino> I have an MSI Wind 123 netbook: it has Realtek 8187se wifi controller. Does anyone know the name/location of the driver for this wifi device in 9.10? Thanks!
<exploreralex> its a gui based installer. so what's it with the root if i am not installing it in the terminal.
<Billiard> Recliner: check the 5 boxes on the left
<Dasda> Billiard: yeah, I think It is designed to do that
<racecar56> exploreralex: use kdesu or gksu
<Recliner> on the first tab?
<Billiard> Recliner: yea
<Recliner> ok
<exploreralex>  racecar56: no idea what those are!! I am literally an amatuer at this
<Dasda> Billiard: anyway in ubuntu I can extract that .exe ? i've tried unzip and gotten this http://paste.ubuntu.com/332120/  . Or cabextract which says "no valid cabinets found"
<Guest4001> cool it worked the stop gdm startup
<Draconis> Billiard, http://pastebin.com/dcad499e
<Guest4001> lol
<racecar56> exploreralex: what is the command you are using to run the jar
<Guest4001> all i had to do was "sh /var/lib/update-rc.d/gdm" as sudo
<Draconis> ubuntu google search works... google.com still redirects to lunarpages.com
<Guest4001> got rid of the autostartup on gdm
<Draconis> w.t.f.
<Recliner> im downloading pakages. i dont know for what tho
<racecar56> google is screwy.
<racecar56> xD
<Billiard> Dasda: if they gave you an exe ebook its probably encrypted and not easily extractable
<Guest4001> is someone running a mitm attack on u by any chance?
<Recliner> i just had to check the last box and i made the source from the main server
<Draconis> racecar56, my win7 box is working fine... my ubuntu redirects to lunarpages and the vista box gives 404
<Chico> What is Code Weavers?
<Billiard> Draconis: looks normal
<exploreralex> i right clicked on the icon and clicked on "open with openjdk6 runtime environment". an installer popped up.
<chiques> reinstalling alsa is a nightmare
<Dasda> Billiard: does not easily mean not possible? just wondering if i should continue digging
<Billiard> chiques: sudo apt-get install alsa == nightmare ?
<racecar56> it's a nightmare to sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa? (don't know if that is the right package name)
<customer> hi guys, im having hard time in ubuntu server edition
<brianherman> customer:whats ur problemo
<chiques> Billiard, That's not what this doc says http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/08/31/upgrade-alsa-1-0-21-on-ubuntu-jaunty-9-04/
<Billiard> Dasda: idk, maybe theres a way, but i wouldnt try
<exploreralex> racecar56: this one was for me?
<customer> it seems that i can't start apache tomcat
<racecar56> exploreralex: open a terminal.
<brianherman> customer: do you have the package installed
<customer> i already installed apache tomcat6
<racecar56> exploreralex: assuming you have the jar on your desktop, do this command: "cd ~/Desktop"
<skyl> how can I see which kernel I am currently using?
<Draconis> Billiard, any ideas what could cause that? Maybe having 3 boxes on one router?
<brianherman> skyl: uname -a
<brianherman> skyl: in terminal
<skyl> weird, I didn't get grub to come up
<Billiard> Draconis: does it do this on a fresh install? or on the live cd?
<Recliner> billiard: thanks for your help im downloading the driver now
<skyl> I installed the rt kernel and it was in grub
<Billiard> Recliner: np
<skyl> then $ sudo reboot now!
<Billiard> Recliner: after downloading the package i had to use   sudo nvidia-xconfig   to enable it
<customer> when i try to execute the startup.sh, the server says it cannot access the catalina.out\
<PhantomLink> same thing
<PhantomLink> third time
<skyl> and I can't get it .. then I do a hard reboot and it just boots me into generic with no choice
<PhantomLink> I think the CD is bad :(
<Recliner> has anyone tried the zorin os yet
<PhantomLink> How long should it take for starting the partitioner to get to at least 1% ?
<brianherman> customer: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/installing-tomcat-6-on-ubuntu/
<Draconis> Billiard, fresh install
<racecar56> PhantomLink: better than a bad HDD
<brianherman> skyl: oh ok you need to edit your menu.lst
<skyl> PhantomLink, probably about 1 second .. certainly no more than 15 in my experience
<Draconis> PhantomLink, probably 0.0005 seconds :)
<Billiard> Draconis: if a fresh install does it, its not ubuntus problem, its something on your network
<racecar56> probably 0.00000000001 seconds :3
<racecar56> :P
<Draconis> what do you think could cause that? conflicting ips?
<customer> brianherman, thanks, i will try this
<brianherman> customer:np
<racecar56> "google is screwy." maybe
<skyl> brianherman, I think that menu.lst is deprecated now :/
<racecar56> i don't think so, though
<exploreralex> now?
<racecar56> as in i dont think it's messed up in that case
<racecar56> exploreralex: did you do that command
<exploreralex> yes i did
<skyl> skyl@scsi40:~$ locate menu.lst ---> /usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples/grub-menu.lst
<racecar56> exploreralex: and is that jar on your desktop
<racecar56> exploreralex: ok
<customer> anyways do you guys have a book that i could read to become an ubuntu administrator
<brianherman> ???
<racecar56> exploreralex: what's the name of the jar
<skyl> that doesn't seem like the relevant place? or is it?
<exploreralex> openthinclient.jar
<ardchoille> skyl: there isn't a menu.lst file in Karmic
<racecar56> exploreralex: just do gksu java -jar openthinclient.jar
<bastidrazor> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html   customer
<Billiard> ardchoille: unless you upgraded from 9.04
<ardchoille> !grub2 | skyl
<ubottu> skyl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<racecar56> exploreralex: i THINK that'll work
<ardchoille> Billiard: Ah, yes
<customer> bastidrazor, thanks
<Guest68441> Hi there, when i tries  start session the keyboard is not active
<bastidrazor> customer: there is also #ubuntu-server channel
<exploreralex> uhhhh,something happened. it happened very quickly. i'm not sure what it is!!!!!!
<customer> aw! gotta try it too. ;-)
<Gambit-> hey guys
<Gambit-> so I have something like 13 sensors on my sensors applet for my mbp 5,2.  Anyone know of a list I can use to find out what's what?
<Guest68441> how can i configure my keyboard from terminal ?
<Billiard> Gambit-: do they have names?
<Gambit-> Billiard, temp1, through temp20.
<Gambit-> Not so useful.
<exploreralex>  racecar56: :)
<exploreralex> racecar56:its showing "invalid option - - "-j""
<racecar56> exploreralex: weird
<exploreralex> i agree
<exploreralex> i feel totally screwed
<racecar56> exploreralex: try java file.jar (fix the name)
<exploreralex> its still in desktop
<exploreralex> bring it to root?
<lordmortis> is there a kernel parameter to turn the boot messages on ?
<racecar56> exploreralex: yes
<racecar56> exploreralex: gksu
<mahngiel> when i 'ls' a dir, if the list is too long, how can i scroll up. i don't have any gui
<racecar56> mahngiel: shift+pageup
<mahngiel> ty
<lordmortis> (i'm trying to start a desktop install, and it's not working and i want to see the messages)
<racecar56> lordmortis: remove quiet splash
<lordmortis> control f1 / f7 ?
<lordmortis> mahngiel: ls | less
<lordmortis> racecar56: that the boot param? so i'd go "live remove quiet splash" ?
<racecar56> lordmortis: no
<racecar56> lordmortis: literally REMOVE quiet splash
<mneptok> racecar spelled backwards is racecar.
<racecar56> true,.
<lordmortis> ... off the boot disk?
<racecar56> 65racecar.
<Draconis183> Billiard, I do a search now and its coming up with this http://pastebin.com/d42a1f2e3
<racecar56> lordmortis: just run the kernel however you run it but remove "quiet splash" from wherever you see it
<exploreralex> racecar56:Could not find the main class: openthinclient.jar. Program will exit.
<racecar56> exploreralex: >_<
<racecar56> exploreralex: good gracious that is annoying
<exploreralex> tell me about it
<chetnick> i found exactly same problem on forum, but not a single response there. Anyone here ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110853
<Billiard> Draconis183: this is the only computer on your network which does this?
<Billiard> Draconis183: currently
<Draconis183> Billiard, no all of them
<exploreralex> racecar56: what is ltsp?
<Draconis183> which is weird... even the windows 7 and vista boxes show the error with canonical at the bottom
<racecar56> exploreralex: idk
<chetnick> Draconis183: which proxy you have?
<exploreralex> huhh???
<Draconis183> chetnick, no proxy... DHCP connection to verizon dsl
<Billiard> Draconis183: oh before i thought you said windows 7 was fine, yeah you must be behind some kind of proxy
<Draconis183> chetnick, or do you think ubuntu loaded one up?
<chetnick> Draconis183: check proxy settings in your browser.
<chetnick> Draconis183: is it firefox?
<Draconis183> Billiard, It was... but now its doing it... before I was getting redirects etc... now its going to error
<Draconis183> chetnick, yes in ubuntu.... chrome in windows 7... IE in Vista
<chetnick> Draconis183: you have problem on all three machines?
<Draconis183> yes and all 3 machines cite "Generated Tue, 01 Dec 2009 05:36:54 GMT by jujube.canonical.com (squid/2.6.STABLE18)"
<exploreralex>  racecar56: now what is idk?? could you explain ltsp?
<Draconis183> the ubuntu system must be doing something...
<Billiard> Draconis183: check your browser proxy settints like chetnick said?
<chetnick> Draconis183:  go to firefox menu: Edit > Preferences - Network tab
<chetnick> settings ...
<chetnick> it should be No Proxy checeked.
<chetnick> its clear that your browser is using #
<Draconis> crap wrong button I think
<Draconis> or not...
<chetnick> Generated Tue, 01 Dec 2009 05:36:54 GMT by jujube.canonical.com (squid/2.6.STABLE18) proxy
<Draconis183> oops
<chetnick> unless your arp cache is bad or something like that.
<chetnick> the same thing for all web sites?
<scott_ino2> anyone familiar with handbreak, how can i produce avi files instead of mkv
<Draconis183> I don't see a network tab
<Draconis183> lol
<Billiard> scott_ino2: i dont know about handbreak, but you can easily change a mkv to an avi container if the codecs are supported in an avi
<chetnick> scott_ino2: did you check man page?
<Draconis183> chetnick, its on use system proxy
<barqs> Guys, I have a toshiba laptop, and the screen turns red sometimes, then if i knock it, it'll go back to normal colors, and then back to red sometimes, and it keeps changing, anyone know what the issue could be? some people say it might be the connection to the motherboard, but i can't seem to find it
<chetnick> Draconis183: what is on "use" system proxy?
<scott_ino2> chetnick, there's no entry from what I see
<scott_ino2> do you know how or are you simply telling me to check the man pages
<racecar56> exploreralex: it means i don't know
<exploreralex> ooooohhhhhhhhhh
<scott_ino2> Billiard, yes, but that's one more step
<racecar56> exploreralex: and i don't know what ltsp is
<chetnick> no, i never used that program, but i figured if it supports from mkv to avi, that it would be there.
<exploreralex> new to channel you see
<Draconis183> chetnick, the setting.. I switched to no proxy and that didn't solve... cleared cache and now its all groovy
<scott_ino2> I'm just wondering why it can't use avi as a prefered container
<scott_ino2> makes no sense
<chetnick> Draconis183: groove == work?
<zerq> in 9.10, I can open my ntfs partitions from the GUI and it asks for a password.. is the best way to set them up to automount on startup still with fstab?
<Billiard> scott_ino2: are you using codecs that cant be used in an avi?
<Draconis183> chetnick, yeah
<Draconis183> chetnick, any ideas what the heck happened or why canonical would be on the bottom of an error on a windows vista box? hehehe
<chetnick> Draconis183: glad to hear that... their proxy is down.
<exploreralex> does anyoen know what is LTSP??
<scott_ino2> h264
<exploreralex> ANYONE*
<scott_ino2> exploreralex, linux terminal server project
<scott_ino2> i use it quite often
<chetnick> Draconis183: i dont know, you didnt set it up to use that proxy?
<Draconis183> chetnick, eh? who's proxy is down?
<bastidrazor> zerq: yes. fstab would be the easiest way to have them automount on boot
<exploreralex> u can use a PC like a server?
<Draconis183> nope... I believe that was a firefox default
<chetnick> Draconis183: that one that you were using....
<chetnick> #
<chetnick> Generated Tue, 01 Dec 2009 05:36:54 GMT by jujube.canonical.com (squid/2.6.STABLE18)
<scott_ino2> exploreralex, no server/thin client setup
<Draconis183> just at home on my own dsl..... with a fresh install of ubuntu
<scott_ino2> so you have a server and set up clients that boot off the server
<Billiard> avis cant have h264
<Draconis183> chetnick, there were a few boxes... one was no proxy.. one was system proxy... and then there was another radio button
<Billiard> scott ^
<exploreralex> the hardware used must be a server??
<chetnick> Draconis183: which one was check when you opened it?
<exploreralex> or can we configure to install it on a PC  and make it act as a server. while other PC'S act as clients?
<Billiard> exploreralex: any computer can be configured as a server
<exploreralex> okay.
<scott_ino2> Billiard, oh i see they stopped supporting AVI files apparently, god only knows what they were thinking
<exploreralex> that's exactly what i was trying to do with openthinclient software
<chetnick> ok now back to my problem ..... anyone pls. i have pretty much the same problem with prism 2.5 chipset http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110853
<dew5> yay 4 wine and aom
<exploreralex> thanks soooo much for your help....all of you racecar56,Billiard and scott_ino2
<scott_ino2> np
<Billiard> exploreralex: np
<racecar56> np
<Anorien> hello. could someone, please, tell me, where is the System-administration-services application that allows me to enable/disable services? i dont see to have it at all nor under System, nor under Places or anywhere else.
<exploreralex> same answer!! sounded like a chorus!! lolz
<PhantomLink> Okay I think the CD I used was bad
<chiques> where is this directory in 9.10? cat /proc/asound/version
<PhantomLink> I tried 4 times and got stuck at the same place.
<PhantomLink> So I'm burning a new one at 1x
<Zer> Say, I noticed ext3 is still the default in Ubuntu, despite ext4 being out... is ext4 not considered reliable or somesuch?
<scott_ino2> Zer, ext4 is default in 9.10
<Zer> Hmm. In Ubuntu Server? That's what I was trying
<Anorien> Hello. can anyone tell me where can i find in ubuntu 9.10 the what it used to be System-Administration-Services?
<scott_ino2> Zer, not sure about ubuntu server
<scott_ino2> Anorien, Preferences/startup applications
<Anorien> whoever told me, startup applications is not what im looking for
<alkisg> Anorien: Ubuntu 9.10 switched to using upstart and afaik the old "services" application isn't compatible... there's a bug in launchpad about this.
<lordmorti> is there a way to get the linux kernel to not query the partition on a drive?
<Anorien> alkisg: oh, so how can i disable different services then?
<alkisg> Anorien: update-rc.d
<Anorien> in cli mode only? uh oh
<tophu> ok I have an HP laptop with a built in wireless card that is not supported in aircrack-ng so I purchased a usb wireless adapter...is there a way to install the patched drivers for this adapter without messing up my current built in adapter?
<Anorien> ok thanks alkisg
<alkisg> Anorien: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<alkisg> Anorien: Yeah I know... :( well I hope we'll have a GUI in Lucid :)
<racecar56> why did they remove it?
<tophu> when I plug in the new adapter even though it has a totally different chipset it uses the same drivers as the current adapter and just starts working
<racecar56> O_o
<PhantomLink> Seriously here:  Is 9.10 buggy?
<PhantomLink> Like, REALLY buggy?
<racecar56> PhantomLink: no
<SpacePigeon> it never was for me
<PhantomLink> k
<manugg> me neither, no problems
<PhantomLink> then my burner messed up
<tophu> was fine for me and I'm new
<racecar56> it was once or twice for me but updates fix
 * PhantomLink smacks his burner - get it right this time heh
 * racecar56 wishes i could burn at *ALL*
<tophu> try the built in disk check and try to boot to live mode
<racecar56> dang you old CD drives >:(
<PhantomLink> tophu, both failed
<PhantomLink> i got to the two white bars on live mode then the cd stopped spinning
<tophu> also search "ubuntuforums 9.10 then the basic model of your computer" to see if you need to add any string to the installer
<racecar56> my CD drive can burn but most of the time it's corrupt
<tophu> try burning at a slower speed
<Anorien> alkisg:  thanks for the link. a bit too advanced for me to get my nose in there. i found a script in ubuntu forums and i ll give it a go right now
<PhantomLink> so i'm burning at the lowest speed this time
<tophu> just random tips that have helped me in the past
<PhantomLink> yeah what tophu said
<alkisg>  Anorien: which service do you want to stop?
<PhantomLink> tophu, 100% of the time a 1x or slowest speed burn has solved my problems
<PhantomLink> also, my car only likes 1x
<racecar56> s/racecar56/racecar56
<ngirard> Hi guys. Call me dumb, but I didn't backup before trying cat >> /etc/apt/archives <<EOF some stuff EOF, and I lost its contents. I didn't run apt-get update yes. Can I retrieve my former list ?
<tophu> so.... any way to have to wireless adapters installed both using different drivers? IE have the usb adapter use a diffenernt driver when I plug it in and leave the driver for the built in adapter alone?
<PhantomLink> burn almost done, then i go afk again and install :D
<tophu> I love ubuntu and don't want to switch to back-track or dual boot just for a one time test on my wireless network :-(
<Anorien> alkisg: any services i dont need/use, im on old machines and booting takes too much and i did this with fedora 12 yesterday from a tutorial and it help decrease booting time. i wanted to do same with ubuntu
<ardchoille> ngirard: check your /etc/apt/sources.list file. By the looks of that command I don't think your sources were touched
<saroth> is gnome-look.org down?
<PhantomLink> tophu, try doing it in a livecd session?
<reverebeer> for ubuntu c development, headers are located at /usr/include, but where is the actual code for these headers. for instance, i can see unistd.h, but where's unistd.c, where the function prototypes of the .h are defined?
<tophu> @phantom I would suggest see if live works
<racecar56> saroth: yes
<tophu> and then install from there if it does
<saroth> nice...
<PhantomLink> tophu, I meant for the driver thing
<Fezzler> Error Help: "Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/lmms" (No such file or directory)"
<alkisg> Anorien: well there's a link in the bug report for a new program, but I don't know how good it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/433701
<racecar56> Fezzler: sudo apt-get install lmms
<Fezzler> Got that after install Linux Multimedia Studio
<racecar56> Fezzler: sudo apt-get install lmms
<PhantomLink> Since you're doing it as a one-time thing, tophu ?
<ngirard> ardchoille: yeah, of course, i used the wrong file ! I really need some sleep ;) thanks a lot !
<tophu> so like boot the live and dont install the drivers for my built in card?
<racecar56> Fezzler: the lmms package provides /usr/bin/lmms
<ngirard> ardchoille: (while i'm at it, i'm gonna backup that sources.list right now....)
<ardchoille> ngirard: fwiw, I don't have a /etc/apt/archives file or folder on Jaunty, you may see what's in it and if it even needs to be there
<tophu> not a bad idea but I have to patch drivers and such to make aircrack-ng work
<ardchoille> ngirard: Good idea
<Fezzler> racecar56>> apparently my install didn't
<dew5> whats the min specs for juanty?
<PhantomLink> tophu, i don't know it will work but it can't hurt to try
<PhantomLink> ;)
<tophu> yup
<racecar56> Fezzler: you sudo apt-get installed lmms?
<tophu> yup
<venger> ardchoille, /var/cache/apt/archives is what holds downloaded packages
<Fezzler> racecar56>> Yup: working now.
<ardchoille> venger: Yes, I know
<Fezzler> racecar56>> cool.  Now if I could only understand why YouTube crashed FireFox since 9.10 upgrade
<tophu> if this works I have an open invitation to crack my friend's wep and put porn on his desktop lol
<tophu> he was kind enough to downgrade from wpa to wep just for this cause I'm too lazy to download a dictionary file
<tophu> lol
<Anorien> ty alkisg, i ll give it a try after updates are finished and i ll let you know how it works
<PhantomLink> Well, livecd done burning so go time
<tophu> best of luck
<PhantomLink> tophu, thankies
<PhantomLink> oh the other disc was bad
<ardchoille> ngirard:  sudo mkdir /etc/master_copies && sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/sudoers /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/master_copies
<PhantomLink> this one going MUCH MUCH faster
<tophu> anyone here on a tablet?
<PhantomLink> tophu, i wish
<tophu> NICE!
<chetnick> is there a way to fetch deb package (hostap-utils) and then install it on different maching (no internet there)?
<ardchoille> ngirard: That's one of the things I always do right after a fresh install
<PhantomLink> tablets are cool, i want one heh
<Fezzler> FireFox not saving my HomePage request.  Keeps going back to Ubuntu Google and list of Add Adblock Filters/
<ardchoille> chetnick: keep in mind you'll have to resolve deps manually if you do that
<Billiard> Fezzler: maybe you have the option said to keep your tabs open from the last session
<PhantomLink> and if this one fails
<tophu> I'm trying to figure out why I have to slightly drag my finger to get the touch to register :-(
<tophu> stupid n-trig
<PhantomLink> i'll go with 8.10 (which is what i'm running on thos machine)
<chetnick> ardchoille: i meant is there a way to fetch package with dependencies.
<ardchoille> chetnick: you might look into aptoncd but I've never used it
<ardchoille> !info aptoncd
<ubottu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr112-1 (karmic), package size 261 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<tophu> ok guys laters
<Wolter> SpacePigeon,
<Wolter> SpacePigeon,
<Fezzler> Billiard>> nope
<SpacePigeon> fucking asshole
<SpacePigeon> oh my, mind my words!
<Billiard> !language | SpacePigeon
<ubottu> SpacePigeon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SpacePigeon> sorry there :s !
<SpacePigeon> hey FloodBot1
<ngirard> ardchoille: thanks for the advice : i've just followed it !
<ardchoille> ngirard: yw :)
<racecar56> FloodBot1 FloodBot2 FloodBot3 FloodBot4 FloodBot5 FLOOOOOOOOODBOT!!!!!!!!!
<racecar56> :P
<elky> Symlink, pick a nick please :)
<PhantomLink> Oh, if anyone's interested, I'm installing this on an hp pavillion ze5300
<Symlink> heh
<Symlink> ironic no one has taken that one
<PhantomLink> It's a custome one.
<PhantomLink> custom*
<Symlink> stop waiting
<Flannel> Symlink: Please remain ontopic, thanks.
<waiting> i am ner
<APERSON> my gnome-pane freezes whenever I click on the clock/calendar.  Anyone have any insight as to why it odes this?
<PhantomLink> Symlink, is there something you need help with?
<PhantomLink> heh the guy that gave me this hp used to work for linux
<waiting> thank you ,i could speak a little english
<racecar56> PhantomLink: i have a pavilion dv9000 and it's a custom and it is beat up bad
<racecar56> PhantomLink: it still works, though
<Symlink> PhantomLink, no, thanks
<PhantomLink> This one looks like no
<PhantomLink> !offtopic | Symlink
<ubottu> Symlink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Symlink> PhantomLink, thanks, I've been warned about that already by our friend Flannel
<^Einstein> Any reason changing the username in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow of a normal user (not system) temporarily would cause that user to be able to log in but not to return from a locked gnome screensaver with the same password? The password hash and uid was untouched.
<PhantomLink> k
<PhantomLink> 8.10 I go
<PhantomLink> The partitioner just won't budge D:
<racecar56> eew 8.10 D:
<racecar56> 9.04 won't even work?
<PhantomLink> 9.04?
<Symlink> hey watch the ews
<PhantomLink> I was told there was no 9.04 D:
<venger> ^Einstein, you also updated /etc/group?
<racecar56> yes, 9.04
<racecar56> there IS a 9.04!
<racecar56> it's out and old
<Symlink> not old..
<mneptok> 8.10 is still supported
<racecar56> i didn't literally mean that.
<dew5> 8.04 still hacks
<ardchoille> PhantomLink: I'm using 9.04 and 9.10 was released recently
<racecar56> 8.04 through 9.10 are supported...
<mneptok> as is 6.06
<racecar56> 6.06 server
<mneptok> (on servers)
<racecar56> desktop died.
<Anorien> could someone recommend me a much more lighter Desktop Environment than Gnome or KDE?
<Guest74170> i cant get movieplayer to show what song's playing when I listen to web radio
<PhantomLink> I got sent to a screen telling me to remove the disc, close the tray, and press enter.
<zabba> I installed ubuntu from XP resizing 15gb of 120 but now I need more I am in live and it is only showing the full 120 how do I get more space
<ardchoille> Anorien: xfce
<mneptok> Anorien: XFCE? LXDE?
<racecar56> Anorien: xfce, fluxbox (it's not a DE though)
<PhantomLink> And it didn't install anything!  D:
<racecar56> Anorien: and lxde
<racecar56> Anorien: as mneptok said.
<Anorien> i've read about both xfce and lxde but i dont know what to pick
<mneptok> Anorien: how much RAM?
<^Einstein> venger: not manually, and I didn't expect any app/daemon to touch it either, given that I logged in as that username but didn't do any administrative things. Didn't even use sudo (I didn't update sudoers, either).
<ardchoille> Anorien: try them both and see which one meets your needs
<Anorien> running 9.10 in virtual machine, about 410 RAM allocated to it
<PhantomLink> any ideas why 9.10 refuses to install?
<mneptok> Anorien: that's more than enough for XFCE
<dew5> min specs for 9.04 plz?
<Symlink> PhantomLink, how?
<Symlink> be more specific
<dew5> soz 9.10
<PhantomLink> Partitioner just won't start
<Anorien> ty guys :)
<Symlink> oh
<PhantomLink> And I've tried 4 times.
<Symlink> PhantomLink, did you checksum?
<Symlink> Or check for integrity
<PhantomLink> This time it told me to remove the disc and press enter, then powered off..
<PhantomLink> oh oops
<PhantomLink> forgot to on this one
<^Einstein> venger: stat and ls confirm that /etc/group hasn't been modified very recently.
<indus> PhantomLink: start it from the menu > ssystem>admin>partition manager
<venger> ^Einstein, well i don't know that it'd fix it but i'd expect all references to the old name would be there so why not?  he should at least be in his own group
<indus> PhantomLink: or terminal type gparted
<ardchoille> PhantomLink: Could be a bad burn
<Symlink> PhantomLink, or do gparted from the terminal, to see if you get any ouput
<Symlink> PhantomLink, I really recommend to ALWAYS check cd for integrity
<dew5> ﻿ PhantomLink: "check disk for defects
<Symlink> once I started installing ubuntu and there was a single file which was corrupt
<Symlink> and my main drive just.. died
<adam[pac]> just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10.  when i open firefox 3.5.5 it only opens one or two pages and then clicking on links no longer works.  if i close and re-open the browser it has trouble re-opening my windows and tabs.  anyone seen this?
<PhantomLink> Woah my screen just lit up like christmas
<racecar56> O.O
<dew5> lol
<PhantomLink> Thank you for all the pointers guys :D
<dew5> merry christmas
<racecar56> ho ho ho
<Symlink> !offtopic | racecar56, dew5
<ubottu> racecar56, dew5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PhantomLink> If this fails,  I am definitely going with 8.10
<Symlink> (just being a d**k)
<racecar56> -_-
<PhantomLink> I have a good image of it around here somewhere....
<racecar56> gee, thanks.
<Symlink> PhantomLink, why not try a usb install?
<racecar56> -_-
<Symlink> there are really fast
<racecar56> USB is FAST?
<Symlink> yes
<racecar56> not for me.
<Symlink> that makes you a particular case
<racecar56> it's like 1mbps
<racecar56> for me.
<Symlink> lol
<racecar56> ick
<racecar56> SO slow
<Symlink> well, I wouldn't know about USB 1.0
<Symlink> but I don't think it should be THAT slow
<racecar56> but my ports are 2.0 D:
<Symlink> I get about 20 mb/s or more
<Symlink> Oh
<racecar56> headphones
<racecar56> :P
<PhantomLink> I could, but I don't know if I have a big enough card, and this laptop i'm installing to apparently just has 1.1 ports
<racecar56> !offtopic | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
<Symlink> PhantomLink, I don't think it shouldn't be that slow either
<PhantomLink> But I'll try it anyway, thank you
<racecar56> heehee.
<ionix> Hey, is there a way to prevent "exit 2" in a thread from killing the program?
<Symlink> ok
<PhantomLink> (if this fails)
<racecar56> test: racecar56
<racecar56> aww it doesn't highlight D:
<Symlink> PhantomLink, you're a free man
<Symlink> nah
<Symlink> racecar56, there's your highlight
<racecar56> Symlink: :>
<racecar56> Symlink: it work.
<Symlink> !offtopic | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<racecar56> no, you!
<racecar56> !offtopic | Symlink
<ubottu> Symlink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<racecar56> lol.
<racecar56> just being silly.
<racecar56> ...and annoying
<Symlink> ok ok Flanne(l) is going to get mad
<Symlink> lol
<racecar56> i shall stop
<racecar56> AT LAST.
<Symlink> we shall both do so
<PhantomLink> Check finished:  no errors found...
<Symlink> oh gawwd
<Symlink> thats weird
<racecar56> PhantomLink: :)
<PhantomLink> What could be the problem?
<Symlink> PhantomLink, try to run gparted from the terminal
<PhantomLink> k, will do
<Symlink> sudo gparted*
<PhantomLink> um...how ?
<Symlink> Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<venger> ^Einstein, you could kill gnome-screensaver and run it manually with --no-daemon and --debug switches (assuming the passwor lock takes effect)
<ryan`c> anyone running 8.04 LTS?  I need someone to try some perl code for me and see if it crashes.
<PhantomLink> I mean, how do I get to terminal from the liveCD start screen?
<Ben64> ryan`c: i am
<Symlink> start screen?
<Symlink> why don't you enter the desktop?
<PhantomLink> D:
<venger> probably Applications -> Accessories
<PhantomLink> the livecd part won't run
<venger> o, nm
<Symlink> so you can't enter the desktop because of that?
<Ben64> PhantomLink: download the alternate cd?
<gOLDfeesh> How can I play DivX movies frmo the web?
<ryan`c> Ben64: Make a perl script that contains nothing but "use MIME::Parser;" and see if it runs
<Symlink> PhantomLink, are the guy who was in that hp pavillion pc?
<PhantomLink> Symlink, yes
<Symlink> stop the nick change riku
<Symlink> have you googled it up for ubuntu installation problems?
<Symlink> I think the app might be segfaulting
<PhantomLink> not yet
<Symlink> PhantomLink, how do you know the partition manager is crashing?
<PhantomLink> i will if attempt #5 fails
<^Einstein> venger: I'm actually doing an apt-get --reinstall first to see if that fixes any purged configs
<dew5> ﻿gOLDfeesh: tryed mplayer?
<ripthejacker> :s youtube-dl
<riku> yessir
<Ben64> ryan`c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/332149/
<Symlink> ripthejacker, nice nick
<gOLDfeesh> dew5, I tried vlc.. but not sure what codecs I need
<ripthejacker> Symlink: ty
<ripthejacker> :)
<Symlink> mac user?
<dew5> ﻿gOLDfeesh: i just installed mplayer and it works good
<ripthejacker> Symlink: no why?
<dew5> google it
<PhantomLink> it says disc is missing a binary
<PhantomLink> i386 something
<ryan`c> Ben64: Thanks.  I fixed my problem.
<ripthejacker> :s youtube-dl
<racecar56> Symlink: this is #ubuntu, why would mac questions be here..
<Ben64> gOLDfeesh: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<PhantomLink> dist is in the line too
<Symlink> ripthejacker, nah, theres an app in mac called jack the ripper
<Symlink> racecar56, close it
<Symlink> jk
<Plymouth> .
<venger> ^Einstein, i'd think logging in or startx would handle such but i guess there could be references to the old username in the . files so you may have to deal with that as well
<Symlink> isn't there some pornhub-dl around?
<racecar56> .
<gzer0> What package do I need except openjdk-6-jre to be able to show applets in Firefox?
<dew5> nw Ben64
<ripthejacker> Symlink: lol no i wanted jacktheripper not available so chose this
<dew5> soz nice work
<Symlink> lol
<Symlink> how about zacktheripper
<Ben64> dew5: yeah, i been using medibuntu repo's ever since i got ubuntu
<Symlink> nvm, we're doing offtopic here
<Ben64> makes it so easy to work
<gOLDfeesh> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  medibuntu-keyring
<ripthejacker> Symlink: i have already registered this nick
<dew5> lol 9,10?
<Ben64> gOLDfeesh: dude you gotta follow all the steps there
<MrSun> is the 9.10 SE good?
<Ben64> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu under "Adding the Repository"
<Flannel> MrSun: what is 9.10 "SE"?
<MrSun> server edition
<MrSun> anyone have it?
<dew5> gOLDfeesh: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<gOLDfeesh> what's the mplayer plugin for for firefox?
<MrSun> well I'm off ppl, good night. see you tomorrow eh
<methods1> i can't seem to get nvidia legacy drivers to work for the newer ubuntu... it use to work fine on the old one... and i can't use the legacy driver from nvidia cause i think it only works with xf86
<racecar56> MrSun: byes.
<andrew_46> gOLDfeesh: Best one is gecko-mediaplayer
<gOLDfeesh> andrew_46, does it support divx?
<andrew_46> gOLDfeesh: It supports what MPlayer supports, so yes
<APERSON> my gnome-pane freezes whenever I click on the clock/calendar.  Anyone have any insight as to why it odes this?
<racecar56> BRB
<gOLDfeesh> I think I'll stick to mozilla-mplayer thanks though andrew_46
<andrew_46> gOLDfeesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/332152/
<reverebeer> hi guys, what package do i need to see the sources of the standard c libraries? for example, where malloc is defined
<tehdave> so, in my xterm, the $ sign was replaced by the £ sign (end-of-prompt, as well as for all input) - happened after I swapped vim-tiny to vim-runtime via command line (not sure if that's what did it? would make little to no sense). I'm wondering if it's a glitch somewhere or someone's idea of a joke...kind of funny if you think about it though
<gOLDfeesh> heh.
<TeamJacob> reverebeer, i think gcc will do
 * PhantomLink will wait 20 minutes this time
<andrew_46> gOLDfeesh: mozilla-mplayer is the old version, gecko-mediaplayer is new work by the same developer
<PhantomLink> it has a window "Installyng system" up on the screen
<gOLDfeesh> oh okay
<reverebeer> TeamJacob, yea, im looking at a source for it now....let me check deeper
<TeamJacob> reverebeer, maybe they come pre-installed, I don't really know
<zroysch> i would like to know why my ubuntu just froze for the second time in as many days
<DaZ> zroysch: because it's ubuntu
<kiwifunk> hello!
<zroysch> no mouse/keyboard input would work, except alt-sysreq-K
<reverebeer> TeamJacob, im pretty sure theyre precompiled with the build-essentials package, which includes a binary for gcc, the way most ppl get gcc. so hopefully gcc's source will be of use
<zroysch> DaZ: yea real good answer you degenerate
<DaZ> <3
<dew5> shame i got hacked
<TeamJacob> reverebeer, no need for getting sources
<PhantomLink> k installing is not going anywhere
<TeamJacob> well I think
<TeamJacob> I don't know... I'm out anyway
<DaZ> zroysch: no logs, no help :F
<zroysch> DaZ: what log.
<DaZ> everything.log
<dew5> any 1 know any thing about nessus?
<ardchoille> PhantomLink: have you tried the alternate install cd? I used to have a text-mode installer and might work better if it still does
 * PhantomLink searches out his old 8.10 CD
<zroysch> DaZ: there is no everything.log
<DaZ> [daz@revnet log]$ ls |grep everything
<DaZ> everything.log
<DaZ> :f
<luomo> I have b43xx seris network card and ubuntu 9.10 is recognising it now after installing b43-fwcutter but now my PC try to connect with WIFI or LAN connection and then iwconfig. Please tell me what to do next. Help!
<zroysch> DaZ: please do yourself a favor and stop wasting my time. thanks
<APERSON> DaZ, be helpful or don't talk, this is serious support only please
<^Einstein> venger: it's locking fine, and --debug shows that it is indeed the authing itself that is failing, which is probably an external call of some sort... I have the line number, so I suppose I'll go poke through the source to see what it references.
<DaZ> yes, explaining your problem is a terrible waste of time
<GamerKnight> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<luomo> my PC try to connect and then fails and not coonected message comes
<^Einstein> venger: It is odd that it seems to be a different mechanism for "switch user" than is used for "unlock screen"
<tehdave> any ideas why the $ symbol in xterm would be replaced by the £ symbol? Just happened after replacing vim-tiny with vim-runtime (via apt-get), but didn't revert when I removed both packages and restored vim-tiny, so I think it might be unrelated
<APERSON> zroysch, when you computer freezes, are you able to access a tty?
<venger> ^Einstein, who knows could be stale portion of code anyway good luck with it,
<Fut> Anyone know why VLC's audio play is very choppy as opposed to other players? I don't have that problem with other players.
<Fut> Same audio driver, OSS.
<luomo> I have b43xx seris network card and ubuntu 9.10 is recognising it now after installing b43-fwcutter but now my PC try to connect with WIFI or LAN connection and then fails and not coonected message comes and i have tried also iwconfig. Please tell me what to do next. Help!
<zroysch> APERSON: nope. the only key combination i found to have results is alt-sysreq-K
<dew5> gtg ppl
<tehdave> Fut - I've noticed the same thing, but only with certain filetypes/codecs. I prefer SMplayer, myself. Plays anything VLC will play, and has some nice features, but no streaming/etc.
<kieranb2> Hi. My server (running Hardy) has randomly decided to stop responding (ie. pages don't load and I can't use ssh). It's Swap Usage has also been high over the past 4 hours which is probably related. Restarting it solves nothing. Any ideas?
<APERSON> zroysch, I recommend using REISUB instead of just K
<zroysch> APERSON: what is that
<Fut> tehdave, yea, i kind of just like the skin's that VLC has to offer.
<Fut> Im currently using audacious, seems to play well.
<Fut> Just not as pretty, hehe
<APERSON> zroysch, that will shutdown properly when it's frozen
<APERSON> zroysch, well, *reboot
<andrew_46> tehdave: SMPlayer should play streams?
<zroysch> APERSON: alt-sysreq-K just brought me back to the login screen.
<zroysch> APERSON: are you saying to alt-sysreq-REISUB ?
<APERSON> zroysch, yes
<luomo> I have b43xx seris network card and ubuntu 9.10 is recognising it now after installing b43-fwcutter but now my PC try to connect with WIFI or LAN connection and then fails and not coonected message comes and i have tried also iwconfig. Please tell me what to do next. Help!
<tehdave> andrew_46, eh, I don't usually watch streaming media, just whatever files I actually have on the system, never bothered to dig deep into it
<zroysch> APERSON: didnt know that there were that long of shortcuts
<PhantomLink> Trying my 8.10 CD
<APERSON> zroysch, well, it's several shortcuts
<PhantomLink> Then if that fails
<PhantomLink> Then I'll DL an alt cd
<gOLDfeesh> Yeah I'm unable to watch files on vreel.net
<zroysch> APERSON: either way, i'd like to find the cause of the freezing if possible.
<PhantomLink> I'll let you guys know how it goes. :D
<andrew_46> Fut: Have you tried later the audio-out setting in vlc?
<tehdave> on another note, any idea why the $ symbol would be replaced by £ in xterm? any time I put $ in, it comes up as £, as well as at the end of the prompt. Wondering if somehow I managed to set a different keyboard layout just for Xterm but I doubt it
<Fut> andrew_46, let me check.
<APERSON> zroysch, so you *are* able to get back tot he login screen?  is your disk showing activity when it freezes?  are you using any special video driver?
<zroysch> APERSON: dont notice any disk activity. video driver is whatever ubuntu 9.04 gave this intel card on the thinkpad
<DaZ> gOLDfeesh: works for me
<Fut> andrew_46, "audio-out" what's that under?
<Fut> I just see the "output" type option
<Fut> As far as "out" goes.
<gOLDfeesh> DaZ, should I just unintall goldeneye
<DaZ> gOLDfeesh: get a mplayer plugin for browser
<DaZ> gOLDfeesh: goldeneye? :f
<APERSON> zroysch, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<luomo> I have b43xx seris network card and ubuntu 9.10 is recognising it now after installing b43-fwcutter but now my PC try to connect with WIFI or LAN connection and then fails and not coonected message comes and i have tried also iwconfig. Please tell me what to do next. Help!
<Fut> Nintendo 64 game? hehe
<gOLDfeesh> daz, I meant.. vlc browser plugin
<DaZ> gOLDfeesh: does the player even show? :f
<zroysch> rrrright
<gOLDfeesh> no
<andrew_46> Fut: Tools --> Preferences --> Audio --> Output --> Type
<gOLDfeesh> DaZ, the player doesn't even show up
<TeLLuS> zroysch: What login manager? gdm?
<tehdave> I don't even know how the hell to look this up o.O
<DaZ> gOLDfeesh: so remove it and get mplayer plugin
<zroysch> TeLLuS: yes
<Fut> andrew_46, ah yea. I already tested all of those options in there, ASLA, OSS, etc..
<Fut> Same issue.
<tehdave> bleh, ah well, I'm guessing it's just a joke and I'll figure it out later...must sleep
<PhantomLink> what the flip
<PhantomLink> seriously
<gOLDfeesh> the vlc browser plugin is ugly. lol but that did the trick DaZ thanks. The VLC plugin wasn't showing the buffering
<PhantomLink> 8.10's liveCD gave me a login screen
<PhantomLink> what username do i use?
<APERSON> ubuntu is the user on any of the livecds
<PhantomLink> okay thankies
<andrew_46> gOLDfeesh: http://www.andrews-corner.org/samples/vreel.png
<PhantomLink> what the flying woah
<andrew_46> gOLDfeesh: This is the gecko-mediaplayer at work :)
<PhantomLink> it says incorrect username or password with ubuntu
<maco> PhantomLink: user and pass should both be ubuntu, i think
<PhantomLink> still wrong
<TeLLuS> zroysch: Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PhantomLink> Now i'm weirded out
<PhantomLink> It looks like it has been installed, no kidding...
<SIGBAAM> can anyone tell me if ubuntu is suited for a usb drive installation? i know it's possible but is it efficient (will not burn out the drive and save changes in rom until log out)
<zroysch> TeLLuS: am i looking for something specific or should i pastebin
<gOLDfeesh> andrew_46, my screen is all black.. do I have to change the video to gl or x11?
<Boohbah> SIGBAAM: burn out the drive?
<TeLLuS> zroysch: Begin with that log
<PhantomLink> SIGBAAM, I've been running ubuntu on usb for a year now with no problems
<Boohbah> SIGBAAM: save changes into read-only memory? wtf are you talking about?
<zroysch> TeLLuS: http://pastebin.com/f7b500634
<SIGBAAM> PhantomLink: are you using it as a "liveUSB" or a full install?
<SIGBAAM> Boohbah: sorry, RAM
<PhantomLink> I'm using my trusty old 8.10 livecd...
<the_madman> Lo everyone.
<SIGBAAM> PhantomLink: can you save changes to it? or is it like a live cd?
<PhantomLink> sigbaam it booted into ubuntu like it was already installed on the computer <_<
<Kartagis> !hi | the_madman
<SIGBAAM> okay phantomlink, thanks :)
<ubottu> the_madman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<PhantomLink> oh wait
<the_madman> Whenever I start up my system, I get an error message before I can log in, which reads something like, "/dev/input/event7: file or folder not found". Thing is, it's there now, and if I just click cancel it tries to go to the log-in screen successfully.
<SIGBAAM> what?
<PhantomLink> i thought you were asking me about my cd lol
<PhantomLink> SIGBAAM, it works fine
<PhantomLink> on usb
<g1er> is there a way to check charging voltage/aperage using terminal?
<g1er> on a laptop..
<SIGBAAM> okay i'm lost here.. can you install apps on the usb and have them there when you reboot?
<APERSON> g1er, it depends on your hardware
<APERSON> SIGBAAM, yes, if you enable persistent install
<psteyn> whats the command to ensure that something like 'ntpd' starts at boot?
<PhantomLink> this live cd keeps booting me to a login screen
<PhantomLink> And I don't have a flashdrive :S
<indus> PhantomLink: username is ubuntu and password blank
<PhantomLink> tried that too
<PhantomLink> blank as in type blank?
<SIGBAAM> Aperson: is this done manually? or is it done by gui or what ever? i'm new to usb os stuff
<APERSON> SIGBAAM, if you use ubuntu's live usb creator, it's an option that has a checkbox
<g1er> APERSON: ah, ok. we just had a power outage and laptop.. ran dead on battery, once power was restored laptop wouldn't boot 'past grub' (ubuntu, windows, a live CD) until I uplugged it and booted on battery. boots fine now tho...
<SIGBAAM> okay thanks APERSON
<TeLLuS> zroysch: Is that with all updates installed?
<APERSON> so, does anyone know why ubuntu depends on evolution-data-server?  it seems to be what's making my gnome-panel freeze
<maco> APERSON: because e-d-s is what makes the clock applet work
<maco> APERSON: and a few other gnome applets
<maco> APERSON: you can remove the server as long as you keep e-d-s-common, it hink
<maco> *think
<APERSON> maco, I just killed it, and my gnome-panel works better now :)
<APERSON> and no, the only package of evolution you can keep is evolution-data-server :/
<APERSON> err, have to keep
<ardchoille> I removed everything except e-d-s, it wanted to remove tons of needed stuff so I kept that
<APERSON> I've stripped ubuntu many times to know that I have to keep it :/
<maco> APERSON: oh ok.
<APERSON> In any case, it's what was making the calendar freeze my panel
<TeLLuS> zroysch: Check version of intel  xserver-xorg-video-intel, I know there was some problems before karmic..   I need to go now.
<zroysch> TeLLuS: ok. not sure how to check a version of that. thanks
<TeLLuS> zroysch: sudo dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel
<nu-girl> hai everyone
<maco> nu-girl: howdy
<nu-girl> can you help me?
<zroysch> thats not a girl.
<maco> nu-girl: what's the problem?
<DaZ> zroysch: o rly?
<maco> zroysch: and you have proof of this?
<nu-girl> how to check my graphic card?
<Jet^Skier> cat /proc/pci
<maco> nu-girl: "lspci" in a terminal should list it. maybe "lscpi | grep VGA" to narrow it donw
<nu-girl> can i view it from here?
<optimizer> http://www.informatimago.com/linux/emacs-on-user-mode-linux.html is hilarious
<Jet^Skier> nu-girl:  open terminal (black bacground window)
<maco> nu-girl: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<maco> Jet^Skier: uh default is white background...
<shamelessn00b> lol, black background window
<PhantomLink> what's the room for damn small linux?
<APERSON> optimizer, feel free to talk about your link in #ubuntu-offtopic
<g1er> umm, #dsl?
<nu-girl> i shows up something that i don't understand, can you tell me either my graphic card is okay or not?
<PhantomLink> thank you
 * Jet^Skier is running ubuntu 9.10 and terminal is black here..
<maco> nu-girl: if you can see the screen, your graphics card is ok
<shamelessn00b> nu-girl: screenshot?
<APERSON> Jet^Skier, it's white by default
<shamelessn00b> nu-girl:  do you see any artifacts?
<nu-girl> but i don't see special effect, what must i do?
<maco> nu-girl: system -> preferences -> appearance -> desktop effects
<Jet^Skier> wow, I haven't used it in that long?
<maco> nu-girl: try enabling them through there
<maco> Jet^Skier: you robably customized it yourself
<maco> Jet^Skier: as long as ive used ubuntu, white has been default
<maco> (thats since dapper)
<Jet^Skier> No, it's white.  I feel like such a douch
<nu-girl> nope,i don't see no desktop effects in my preference, sorry, am i missing something, do i have to install something first?
<maco> nu-girl: appearance is the menu option
<shamelessn00b> nu-girl:  which version are you on?
<maco> nu-girl: desktop effects is a tab in the appearance thing
<Jet^Skier> which distro is nu-girl running?
<maco> nu-girl: are you using Kubuntu by any chance?
<Jet^Skier> mmmm
<nu-girl> it's GOS, it's ubuntu right?
<Fut> Is there a way to set Gedit to view line#'s?
<Fut> I can't seem to find it.
<Fut> Kind of pain in the butt to code and click on random items to view the line message down below.
<nu-girl> it shows me that Desktop effects cannot be enable
<maco> nu-girl: ok. is there something like system -> administration -> hardware drivers ?
<DaZ> Fut: preferences
<nu-girl> yes
<hellomon> Fut: is on e botto
<maco> nu-girl: go in there and enable proprietary drivers for your graphics card
<Fut> lol, no clue why i never saw them in preferences before DaZ.
<Fut> Prob just needed someone to point it out, lol
<nu-girl> it is enable
 * Fut feels like an idiot.
<Fut> Thanks.
<DaZ> Fut: because it should be under view [;
<maco> nu-girl: have you rebooted since enabling it?
<nu-girl> the status is in use
<shamelessn00b> reboot
<Anorien> hi. whats the apt-get command to install xfce? apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<mka> Hi
<nu-girl> okay, i'll reboot
<g1er> hi mka
<mka> I got a karmic DVD but my laptop says it is blank
<mneptok> Anorien: that gets you XFCE and all the associated apps.
<shamelessn00b> your lappy lies
<mka> How can I fix that?
<Anorien> mneptok: so i use that command?
<mneptok> Anorien: yes
<Anorien> ty mneptok
<mka> shamelessn00b: what next?
<Jet^Skier> mka: is it a dvd or cd?
<shamelessn00b> mka: howd you mount it?
<mka> Jet^Skier, it is a DVD
<PhantomLink> FOUND IT
<mka> shamelessn00b: I just insert it and then a pop up shows up that I should Burn the blank dvd
<PhantomLink> Apparently there's only 191MB ram on this laptop
<PhantomLink> but there's two 256 sticks installed
<g1er> mka, are you sure it isn't blank? (friend gave it to ya.. gave ya the wrong dvd by chance...)
<mka> gler: yes I am sure another laptop can discover it properly
<PhantomLink> so i probably just need to get new ram for it
<Jet^Skier> mka: look at it,there should be a shadow region on the business side of the dvd.  if you can't see it, it is blank
<mka> Jet^Skier: believe me it is NOT blank!!
<Jet^Skier> Then your dvd drive may be defective
<Jet^Skier> Try a cd version instead
<hellomon> or u can put it in another computer to make sure its not blank
<mka> Jet^Skier: that too bad
<hellomon> if it reads it then ur dvd drive is fucked up
<g1er> or usb :)
<maco> !langauge | hellomon
<ubottu> hellomon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> !u | hellomon, also...
<ubottu> hellomon, also...: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mka> hellomon: It can read original CD's
<mka> hellomon: I just ripped three original CDs yesterday
<Jet^Skier> can anyone tellme where to get an easy USB install version?
<hellomon> oh i guess your drive is messed up then
<mka> hellomon: this is why I am here, I need a fix
<shamelessn00b> we dont fix broken dvd drives here lol
<hellomon> i guess you can go buy a external one and install what you need then return it. hehe the azn waaa
<hellomon> way*
<shamelessn00b> lol
<maco> hellomon: 1) thats unethical 2) ....did you just say something racist about asians?
<hellomon> naw. im asian. and i do that sometimes
<hellomon> haah
<g1er> mka, when was the last time your pc read a origional DVD?
<g1er> *
<Jet^Skier> Get an eternal USB housing for an IDE drive then hook up a cheap cd-rom to it.  Ebay, 8 bucks
<mka> g1er: I dont remember
<PhantomLink> i will have to wait until i can buy new ram for my new laptop
<PhantomLink> for now dsl should work, right?
<APERSON> Jet^Skier, get unetbootin
<g1er> ...hate to keep throwing the duh ?s out there.. but is it indeed a dvd reader...
<mka> shamelessn00b: then what do you do?
<shamelessn00b> too busy slacking mka :)
<mka> shamelessn00b, gler: Ok, I rest my case, I will replace the optical drive
<shamelessn00b> idk, my dvd drive doesnt even get detected by windows, and on linux it runs fine
<shamelessn00b> lol
<Jet^Skier> aperson, I'm a hardware geek
<APERSON> Jet^Skier, you asked where to get the usb install version
<APERSON> unetbootin would provide that
<arvind_khadri> hi, i installed debian after installing karmic, but i skipped the step of installing grub in debian, how do i generate grub entries for debian now?
<APERSON> I bet #debian could help you with that
<Jet^Skier> aperson, yes
<Jet^Skier> unetbootin, got it
<^Einstein> I have a slight problem and I'm not sure how to go about fixing it. I can log in fine but after changing the username fields in passwd and shadow (not group) then back again, gnome-screensaver's PASSWD_HELPER_PROGRAM in ext_run in gs-auth-helper.c returns false. How do I figure out what this is defined as? It's a bunch of autoconf magic that defines that, and so it doesn't appear anywhere in the precompiled source.
<arvind_khadri> APERSON, i dont think so :) as the entries to be generated is in ubuntu
<^Einstein> Is there someone here that's either really familiar with autotools, or really familiar with gnome-screensaver, that might shed some light on why the credentials are verified differently between apps like this?
<g1er> arvind_khadri: you need to edit the menu.lst file located in /boot/grub/ (that's about all the help I can be..
<APERSON> arvind_khadri, if you're running debian, their support channel is where you go :)
<^Einstein> arvind_khadri: boot into a live distro and run grub-install
<arvind_khadri> APERSON, now am running karmic, grub2 is here on karmic
<arvind_khadri> g1er, thats with grub-legacy :) thanks anyways
<arvind_khadri> ^Einstein, :S i dont have one..i use alternate cd's
<g1er> arvind_khadri: oh, ya I'm still runnin 9.04 :) sry
<^Einstein> arvind_khadri: can you not boot into any *nix OS at all on that system?
<Jet^Skier> what IRC client is easier than xchat in ubuntu 9.10?  I want something more familiar like MIRC???
<APERSON> Jet^Skier, xchat isn't easy?
<g1er> irssi :D
<g1er> heh
<Jet^Skier> aperson, it is
<^Einstein> Jet^Skier: search synaptic for 'irc', and you won't find a much more mirc-ish client than xchat for linux.
<dem0> wine plus mirc
<arvind_khadri> ^Einstein, ya i can boot into karmic, i am talking from karmic now...i tried grub-mkconfig but that doesnt find debian
<hellomon> xchat
<^Einstein> although I bet you could run mIRC in wine, Jet^Skier
<Jet^Skier> LOL dem0
<Anorien> did ubuntu recently updates its kernel?
 * init[1] defocus
<Anorien> updated*
<Jet^Skier> I will not run wine
<APERSON> arvind_khadri, ubuntu's wiki covers this, afaik
<APERSON> !grub | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<^Einstein> arvind_khadri: really? check fdisk, is it finding your debian partition?
<APERSON> oops
<APERSON> !grub2 > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
 * Jet^Skier hasn't used window$ since 2000
<arvind_khadri> APERSON, yeah reading it...
<mka> ok thanks anyway guys
<APERSON> adding entries to gru 2 seems to be relevant
<hellomon> how do i make my grub start up instead of the windows bootloader?
<PhantomLink> Thank you for the help everyone.
<PhantomLink> Goodnight.
<bilalakhtar> @hellomon are you using WUBI or dual boot
<bilik07> semarang
<hellomon> bilalakhtar: well i used WUBI to make a dual boot
<JonathanWinters> The person you are chatting with has an IP address
<JonathanWinters> of a registered sexual offender. Please use caution
<JonathanWinters> when dealing with a potentially dangerous individual
<JonathanWinters> and do not give out ANY personal information.
<bony> dose anyone know approximately how many Free/Open Source developers,volunteers,contributors are there in the world?
<FloodBot5> JonathanWinters: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> hellomon: if its a proper install simply point the bios at the drive with grub installed
<ActionParsnip> !ot | bony
<ubottu> bony: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<knoppies> JonathanWinters, whats that about?
<hellomon> ActionParsnip: and how do i do that? is there a command?
<knoppies> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bony> ActionParsnip, oops sorry
<jessicasco1> may I ask a question?
<dem0> anyone had the weird bug where ubuntu starts eating free space while doing nothing_
<maco> !ask | jessicasco1
<ubottu> jessicasco1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bilalakhtar> hellomon:- If you used WUBI for dual boot, I dont think you can use GRUB. If you want to move ubuntu into a separate partition, you can use :-http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<knoppies> jessicasco1, whats the question?
<ActionParsnip> hellomon: you will need to enter the system bios to hange the bootable device. the win bootloader will still exist (i'm assuming you have 2 physical drives) but grub will be doing the booting from now
<bilalakhtar> hellomon:- after this, you can use GRUM
<bilalakhtar> sorry GRUB
<jessicasco1>  how to view the source of the program in linux?
<Balsaq> i was trying to purge my buntu, while in terminal, the computer told me i could install root ...do i need root?
<Balsaq> what will root do
<jessicasco1> for example,  the program-- talk
<Jet^Skier> VI
<ActionParsnip> hellomon: if you only have 1 disk you will need to reinstall grub from livecd so that both systems can boot
<dem0> maybe root beer :D
<maco> Balsaq: purge your ubuntu? install root?
<maco> Balsaq: root is a user, not something to install...
<hellomon> ActionParsnip: kk thanks
<Jet^Skier> Or VIM Jessicascol
<jessicasco1> I mean where to get the source code
<maco> jessicasco1: "apt-get source <PACKAGE>" will download the source of the package you name
<dem0> anyway, eating free space bug, anyone?
<Balsaq> what is sudo apt-get install root-system-bin?
<JonathanWinters> i had that
<Balsaq> that what the computer told me
<maco> jessicasco1: assuming youve enabled source repositories in system -> administration -> software sources
<nikandtas> есть кто нибудь по русски говоряший? (RUSSIAN)
<JonathanWinters> i deleted linux and it was fine after
<dem0> open synaptic to make ur life easier
<maco> !ru | nikandtas
<ubottu> nikandtas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nikandtas> thanks)
<JonathanWinters> what did he say about communism?
<ActionParsnip> !find root
<ubottu> Found: chkrootkit, fakeroot, livecd-rootfs, chrootuid, dchroot (and 72 others)
<maco> JonathanWinters: what?
<jessicasco1> thank you
<Balsaq> this is my computer and somehow i am not root
<dem0> root beer  :D
<maco> !root | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<maco> !sudo | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> maco: covers things nicely
<JonathanWinters> john the ripper can find the root password just fine sir
<dem0> rofl
<Balsaq> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<maco> JonathanWinters: there IS NO root password to find
<Jet^Skier> there is a way to get root in Ubuntu.  I tried it a few years ago and it did not work out too well
<maco> JonathanWinters: the word communism did not come up in that russian sentence at all. just says "anyone speak russian?"
<JonathanWinters> no
<JonathanWinters> im pretty sure it did
<APERSON> maco, #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Balsaq> my brother in lse has been with hp for 30 years...he said i am not root and i shoould be as i own the computer
<dem0> LOL
<maco> JonathanWinters: are you trolling? cuz i read russian
<Flannel> JonathanWinters: Please take non support discussions elsewhere, thanks.
<dem0> hp, LOOL
<JonathanWinters> ?????????
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: in short, forget root. If you need admin powers use gksudo (for gui apps) and sudo (for command line apps)
<dem0> better yet, go windows and forget about root :D
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: its disabled for security but you can achieve all you need with gk/sudo
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: forget root, you don't need it
<Balsaq> security, i own the computer?
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: ask your brother to explain sudo to you
<dem0> omg, please shot him
<Flannel> Balsaq: "root" doesn't have any correlation to ownership
<JonathanWinters> balsaq give me ur htpasswd
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: read the factoids, sudo is a far more secure option for systems
<Balsaq> he was in here messin around showing me stuff and noticed i am not root
<tsimpson> Balsaq: you don't need to be root, you can just you sudo and your password to gain root privileges
<dem0> have fun
<maco> Balsaq: when anyone tries to attack your computer, they know to try username root and then only try to guess password to break in and have free run of everything
<Flannel> Balsaq: That's correct.  You're not root.  But that's not a problem.
<Balsaq> yes i know my password
<maco> Balsaq: theyd need to guess both your username AND your password with the default setup
<maco> Balsaq: this makes it an exponentially more difficult problem
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: thats all you need, if you ever need admin access use sudo, problem solved
<Balsaq> well i want to clean out my computer
<dem0> make Balsaq-Linux :DDDD
<dem0> ciao bambinos!
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: if you log in as root EVERY app you run wil be ran AS root too, so malicious java, attatchments in email and malicious flash can and will modify system sensitive files
<Jet^Skier> Balsaq use DBAN
<Balsaq> get rid of all the cache, history and useless pieces of files left over from uninstalls
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: as a user the browser is ran AS user so has limited access
<APERSON> Balsaq, bleachbit will clean you system out
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: sudo apt-get clean
<Flannel> Balsaq: That's fine.  You don't need to be root for that.
<Balsaq> ok sudo apt-get clean...that will do it?
<ardchoille> Balsaq: Everything you've mentioned can be done with sudo. There is no need to log in as root user
<Balsaq> thats it?
<maco> Balsaq: itll empty out /var/cache/apt/archives
<JonathanWinters> delete system32
<APERSON> Balsaq, that will clean out your apt cache
<tsimpson> Balsaq: remove the downloaded package cache (the .deb files)
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: that will clean the old debs from your apt cache, you can clean the browser down by using the browser itself
<maco> Balsaq: .deb files are like Setup.exe...it gets rid of those
<Balsaq> i want to clean it all out
<APERSON> JonathanWinters, that isn't helpful support
<ardchoille> !sudo | Balsaq You really need to read this page:
<ubottu> Balsaq You really need to read this page:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<maco> Balsaq: if you do "sudo aptitude purge PACKAGE" itll uninstall *and* remove systemwide config files for PACKAGE
<jeff__> q
<Balsaq> yes i have done some sudos
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: you can also run computer janitor (its in the menus) it requires admin access so will ask you for your password as it uses gksudo, you can then clear out the files it thinks are surplus
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: yes, sudo gives you power
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: thats what we've been telling you
<Balsaq> yes i have done a few of the sudos
<b0nn> hi all, my videocard goes into some sort of screensaver mode, after a time, but I don't know how to bring it out of that mode, save for wiggling the mouse
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: and is exactly why root is neither needed nor supported
<Jet^Skier> Balsaq: if you want to completely wipe the HD and start from scratch, use DBAN (Darik's boot and Nuke)
<b0nn> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Anorien> hi. could someone please help me/teach me how to setup xfce as default session to login and make gnome not start up anymore?
<Balsaq> no i dont want to wipe everything just mt internet history and a couple uninstalls i did
<APERSON> b0nn, are you sure you aren't going into sleep or hibernate?
<APERSON> Balsaq, sudo aptitude install bleachbit
<Balsaq> so its beachbit
<ardchoille> Balsaq: Read that sudo page ubottu posted for you, it will answer most if not all of your questions
<APERSON> Balsaq, bleachbit is a system cleaner
<Balsaq> thawill like a ccleaner
<Balsaq> i want a ccleaner for buntu
<APERSON> Balsaq, exactly
<Ben64> Anorien: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Balsaq> ok so it is beachbit then
<MenZa> bleachbit.
<b0nn> APERSON: I have mplayer running, noise coming out, but black screen
<Anorien> Ben64:  its installed. how do i set it up as default?
<hellomon> b0nn: corrupt file? or try restarting mpalyer
<Balsaq> so i suppose if i install beachbin the software will be self explanatory
<Ben64> Anorien: you should be able to select it at the login screen
<holmser> anyone here use a dvorak keyboard?
<b0nn> hellomon: for all files
<APERSON> Balsaq, try it out and see
<MoralExpl> I accidentally Deleted my pannel which displays open windows etc... how do I bring it back
<Balsaq> ok here goes
<Balsaq> brb
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: you can read around if you don't understand it
<hellomon> oh
<b0nn> also, when mplayer is stopped, the screen stays black
<tsimpson> Balsaq: bleachbit, not beachbin
<ardchoille> Anorien: log out. when you get to the GDM screen, there should be a for "Session", click that and choose your desired session. After entering the username and password, the system will ask if you want to make it the default
<Anorien> Ben64: i dont have "Options" at login screen
<Balsaq> yes beachbit
<Balsaq> brb
<Anorien> ardchoille:  i dont have it, just a "username" window
<hellomon> is there a undo shortcut like windows? cuz ctrl+z donest work
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: if you clear out the browser cache and old deb files you have done most of the job
<tsimpson> Balsaq: no, bleachbit, there is an 'l' in there
<Anorien> brb, retrying
<Balsaq> ok is bleachbit
<ardchoille> Anorien: there should be a button or link for "session" along with others like "restart", "shutdown" etc
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: you can also run: sudo apt-get install deborphan; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-gt --purge remove `deborphan`
<Madpilot> hellomon, ctrl+z usually works - which app are you using?
<Balsaq> which is the best ccleaner
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, bleachbit clears much more than just clean the apt-cache and browser caches
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: will removed orphaned packages for you and clear out more rubbish
<APERSON> Balsaq, bleachbit, just go try it
<jlu> hello, I'm trying to compile a simple kernel module in karmic. I have linux-headers-2.6.31-15-generic. I'm still missing some asm/* files. Where can I find them?
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: let me check it
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: does it require x?
<hellomon> Madpilot: just the file explorer cuz when i accidently delete something i cant undo it. i have to go to the trash and restore it
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, likely
<b0nn> is there a way to restart X remotely?
<Balsaq> brb
<Madpilot> hellomon, ah. Yeah, Nautilus doesn't have an undo. would be nice.
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: i use the command i gave above a lot to clear out orphaned stuff, its groovy
<jlu> Can I just use the ones from /lib/modules/2.6.31-15-generic/build/include/asm-x86?
<hellomon> Madpilot: arggggggggggggggggggggg
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, I ran it on my eepc and it cleaned up 664MB of space!  I had my trash empty and my apt-cache cleared before hand too!
<TeLLuS> b0nn: yes
<APERSON> b0nn, as long as x knows what display on, yeah
<MoralExpl> I accidentally Deleted my pannel which displays open windows etc... how do I bring it back
<hellomon> new panel?
<APERSON> MoralExpl, you can't alt+f2?
<b0nn> hmm,
<APERSON> MoralExpl, or did you just delete your window list applet
<MoralExpl> APERSON, I believe the latter, the thing on bottom
<MoralExpl> hit delete for
<MoralExpl> Dunno why
<minerva> hello
<MoralExpl> but I'm fixing it
<APERSON> MoralExpl, you're going to have to be a tad clearer as to what specifically you need.  maybe a screenshot will be best?
<FloodBot5> MoralExpl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MoralExpl> APERSON, Yea, ill screen shot
<tsimpson> b0nn: ssh in, and use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart", that will kill _all_ X sessions though
<APERSON> MoralExpl, I find imgur.com to be a good upload service for one-off stuff
<minerva> as a computer idiot, would it be insane for me to try ubuntu on my PC?
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: nice, lets see how ths flys
<maco> minerva: not that im calling my mom an idiot, but....
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: delete old kernels too to get ~120Mb a kernel
<maco> minerva: she says its easier than windows
<minerva> wow, really
<minerva> hmm
<b0nn> tsimpson: tnx, now I have my desktop back on my tv :)
<minerva> i think i'm going to do a dual install just to try it out
<holmser> minerva, my mom loves it as well
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, I make sure to keep spare kernels to a minimum :)
<minerva> i have two hds in my machine
<minerva> i can put it on the other one
<Madpilot> minerva, the desktop Ubuntu CD is a LiveCD, just boot from that, try it out, and it doesn't touch your Win install
<minerva> well i'm downloading it
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: is there a way to configure the OS to only keep 2 kernels and remove old kernels as new ones are added?
<minerva> when i burn it to cd, can i run it from there?
<holmser> Its easy, and the support is excellent
<holmser> ubuntu forums ftw
<roflparrot> yeah burn it to cd, boot off the cd and try before you install
<minerva> ok
<minerva> interesting
<r_s___> I'm frustated about short time releases of linux (every 6 months), how can I be stable without formatting and with upgrading ? Is it always safe to upgrade to the next release ? Please help !!
<roflparrot> but the installed OS is better obviously
<MoralExpl> APERSON, http://imgur.com/DJzGr.png On bottom before, the windows were named, and larger.
<hellomon> can i use the LIVECD and use gparted to add more partition?
<ardchoille> minerva: yes, you can boot directly into the livecd and play
<ActionParsnip> minerva: you can even install to usb so you don't have to disturb the internal drive :)
<minerva> i have a somehwat old pc
<minerva> erm
<roflparrot> yes gparted works from the livecd
<minerva> i'm not sure i know how to do that action
<zerq> it's pretty safe to upgrade to the latest version, once it's the actual release version
<minerva> as i said, computer idiot over here
<roflparrot> System > Administration > Partition Editor
<Balsaq> is thing an enema?
<littlegreen> minerva just google for "Linux liveUSB"
<ActionParsnip> hellomon: yes you can resize to get more partitions (they will total the sum of the original size though)
<hellomon> so i can add more memory from gparted?
<holmser> minerva: you can also install with wubi, just put the disk in the drive while you are in windows and it will install it right along side your windows OS, no partitioning
<hellomon> oh ok
<hellomon> thanks
<Balsaq> i just gave this computer an enema
<Madpilot> minerva, "somewhat old" shouldn't be an issue
<roflparrot> memory like ram?
<r_s___> zerq: thx
<minerva> wubi?
<APERSON> MoralExpl, you just need to add a new applet to your panel then
<maco> minerva: old computers tend not to be able to boot from USB
<Balsaq> that bleachbit is strong
<MoralExpl> APERSON, gotcha Im fooling around with it right now
<MoralExpl> seem to be getting somewhere
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, I swear I saw something about that not too long ago
<maco> minerva: or at least USB flash drives. even my 1 year old laptop cant do it
<Balsaq> i wonder what i just got rid of
<ActionParsnip> minerva: its part of the system, boot to CD and you can install to USB. Make sure you md5 test the file you download too
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | minerva
<minerva> maco, i think mine can, but booting from the cd will work fine
<ubottu> minerva: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<APERSON> MoralExpl, window list is the one you deleted
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: i was ages ago so I'm asking now :)
<bilik07> ool
<bilik07> kp'[ik
<bilik07> k[ko
<bilik07> kl;]o
<bilik07> lm'
<FloodBot5> bilik07: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bilik07> mklp;mki
<hellomon> wait will it work if i install gparted on my system and add more partition memory from there?
<minerva> er
<maco> minerva: wubi does a dual boot without partitioning by using a file inside windows' filesystem as the basis for your ubuntu install
<Balsaq> i kept the terminal open on my browser ..can i print it so i can keep a record of what i just did?
<ardchoille> minerale: Keep in mind that the livecd may be a bit slower than the same system after installing to the hard drive
<maco> !ops | bilik07 is troll flooding
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: cos that would  be sweet, i've seen people on netbooks with 4Gb storage and have like 5 kernels
<ubottu> bilik07 is troll flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<minerva> maco, that's ok, i don't need to partition, as i have two hds
<ardchoille> minerva: Keep in mind that the livecd may be a bit slower than the same system after installing to the hard drive
<maco> minerva: yeah, i was just explaining the wubi thing mentioned above since you asked
<hellomon> well when u use WUBI it askes how much memory you wanna partition
<minerva> ardchoille, it can't be as slow as my windows
<ActionParsnip> minerva: you have to partition or yuo cant write data to the drive surface
<ardchoille> minerva: Ah, fair point :)
<littlegreen> Balsaq did you try to copy/paste in gedit?
<maco> ActionParsnip: you missed hte part about minerva having 2 hard drives
<roflparrot> minerva no it is still quite fast
<roflparrot> but cds are slow
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: is the number in the bottom let the amount it has cleaned?
<minerva> well
<ActionParsnip> maco: still needs partitioning
<Balsaq> no littlegreen
<minerva> i'm in complete windows frustration mode so i may just install it to my second hd
<maco> ActionParsnip: and it IS possible to format a drive without having any partitions on it
<Balsaq> how do i do that
<maco> ActionParsnip: you can simply format the entire thing
<roflparrot> minerva you might as well
<ActionParsnip> maco: tru but i'm sure the installer will moan there is no / partition
<roflparrot> you can always come back and ask us how to remove it
<minerva> heh
<maco> ActionParsnip: then / would simply be sdb instead of sdb1
<Balsaq> copy is not lit up littlegreen, paste is lit up
<ActionParsnip> maco: does that actually work?
<maco> ActionParsnip: why not?
<ActionParsnip> maco: i see your point
<littlegreen> Balsaq select the text you want to print with holding the left mouse button and dragging the mouse pointer through all the text, then right click with the mouse somewhere on the text, click on "Copy", open gedit and Ctrl+V... it's simple as that
<ActionParsnip> maco: touche
<ardchoille> maco: Don't you need a partition in order to have a file system?
<maco> ActionParsnip: i cant think of any reason why it shouldnt... mkfs doesnt care if its a partition or not
 * bleah hi
<maco> ardchoille: nope
<maco> ardchoille: you can mkfs on /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1 no problem
<ActionParsnip> maco: its just a block device after all
<Balsaq> how do i open gedit littlegreen
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: i just reclaimed 1.2Gb dude
<hellomon> ardchoille thats what i thought. these ppl are confusing me
<roflparrot> to format a drive, you need to define a partition and its format, amirite?
<littlegreen> Balsaq write "gedit" in terminal
<jlu> anyone had luck compiling a kernel module in karmic?
<maco> hellomon: its not *common* by any means, but its certainly possible
<ardchoille> maco: I've tried that in the past and it didn't work
<Balsaq> so i begin with gedit
<Steil> sudo rm -rf /home
<Balsaq> ok
<hellomon> i see
<maco> hellomon, ardchoille: ive formatted flash drives without partitioning
<Balsaq> brb
<Steil> someone told me to type that
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Balsaq> thanks
<ardchoille> Steil: Please don't post that kind of command
<DaZ> dun dun dunn
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: i'm kinda blown away too but makes sense
<maco> ardchoille: theyve been kicked
<DaZ> /* is funnier >:
<maco> Flannel: do you have "sudo rm -rf" on highlight?
<maco> DaZ: eviler!
<DaZ> funnier
<Madpilot> DaZ, never funny.
<ActionParsnip> DaZ: yes > /dev/null   is funny too, chews your cpu good
<DaZ> Madpilot: always
<Flannel> DaZ: Would you like to be removed from the channel as well?
<pratik> madarchot
<ardchoille> maco: kicked? good, but I would have banned them as they know exactly what they were posting
<roflparrot> cat /dev/zero > /dev/null used up cpu yeah
<roflparrot> but it didn't lockl my system
<ActionParsnip> roflparrot: try yes instead
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, nice!
<roflparrot> ActionParsnip: example?
<Madpilot> OK, would everyone stop posting Stupid Command Line Tricks, thanks?
<ActionParsnip> roflparrot: yes > /dev/null
<roflparrot> no
<roflparrot> ok imma try
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: helped by the 700Mb ISO in trash ;)
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: still running it seems
<APERSON> Madpilot, command line commands are the easiest way to give support, as you simply have to copy and paste commands.  It is far more consistent that using a gui to give support
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: +1
<hellomon> +1
<bakarat_> is the upgrade path from 9.04 to 9.10 somewhat stable now?
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: but new guys always say "i shouldnt have to do this. I'm not a programmer!"
<bakarat_> considering upgrading my work laptop, but i can't really afford it die on me
<Madpilot> APERSON, that wasn't what I was telling people to stop. I was commenting on some of the "CPU locking" and filesystem wrecking.. stuff.
<hellomon> well ive been using 9.1 for about a week now. its alright
<bakarat_> hellomon, did you upgrade or fresh install?
<roflparrot> ok I have two instances of yes > /dev/null going and cpu has maxed both cores, I have a song playing and it skipped when I opened system monitor
<hellomon> fresh.
<APERSON> Madpilot, well, forgive me, I didn't read all of my scrollback
<Balsaq> littlegreen its working
<bakarat_> hellomon, ah, well it's the upgrade path i'm worried about :D
<P_Kable> Hello, how do I restore my grub from the live cd please ?
<Balsaq> its printing
<hellomon> oh. haha.
<APERSON> Having an eeepc means this channel moves fast!
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | P_Kable
<ubottu> P_Kable: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<littlegreen> Balsaq Nice to hear it
<Balsaq> littlegreenawesome explanation
<alo> halo
<Balsaq> actionparsnip thanks
<littlegreen> Balsaq I'm glad I helped
<luomo> My DHCP connection with my modem is not working. Any help
<Balsaq> APERSON Thank you very much i have it
<Balsaq> installed it
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: easy stuff dude
<Balsaq> have no clue what i just cleansed but i really cleansed it
<Balsaq> pages of it?
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: i suggest you explain the virtues and advantages of sudo to your HP employed friend
<Balsaq> yup
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, /etc/apt/apt.conf/20archive might be what we're looking for setting the number of kernels we keep
<Balsaq> he's a windows guy
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, but I'm not sure, that dir seems to be a place to look
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: yep, thought so
<littlegreen> luomo what kind of modem exactly are you using?
<Balsaq> well at least i have a record of all this stuff i whacked
<APERSON> Balsaq, glad I could help.  You cleared lots of logs and caches
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: windows users are created as admin so they have full reign over their systems and most just log in as admin to do their daily stuff
<Balsaq> now  if i want to bleach it again do i still follow the same command or wil lthat install it over the install
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: same thing applys, all browsers are ran as adminn so any virus will have full access to all system files
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: then they moan they get problems
<luomo> modem is for DSL internet connection and dhcp connection with it is not working.It is manufactured by my service provider
<Guest74170> my sound goes mute early as i turn it down even though it isn't all the way down on the sound meter on the screen
<Balsaq> yeah he just couldnt figure out why i wasnt root ..ket tellin me i meissed something
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: vista has this stupid asking "are yuo really sure" pop up which most users hack their system to remove
<littlegreen> luomo so you have a DSL router you cannot access?
<Guest74170> it jumps]
<luomo> yes i can access on windows but not on ubuntu 9.10
<littlegreen> luomo are you using wired or wireless connection?
<Balsaq> if i want to bleach it out again in a few weeks. do i follow the same command or will ibe installing it over top of itself?
<luomo> i cant connect to both type of connections
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: no need to reinstall it, just run the app
<Balsaq> ok so the app is in my menus now somewhere...ill find it
<Balsaq> cool
<littlegreen> luomo is that a PC that you are using or a laptop?
<luomo> a laptop
<Balsaq> wow thanks
<ardchoille> Balsaq: should be in Applications > System
<Balsaq> ok looking thanks
<littlegreen> luomo what is the output of the "ifconfig" in terminal?
<Balsaq> weird its there...twice...one says bleachbit...one says bleachbit (as root)....printed just like that?
<Guest74170> my sound goes mute early as i turn it down even though it isn't all the way down on the sound meter on the screen. the sound jumps from mute to loud and it sucks
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: if your friend comes over, open a terminal and run: sudo -s     he'll feel right at home then ;)
<Balsaq> but its therewell iwas telling him about the sudo apt get install non free stuff
<Guest74170> who knows about this?
<Balsaq> why is bleachbit listed twice
<luomo> no wireless extensions.
<luomo> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<luomo> wmaster0  no wireless extensions.
<luomo> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"UTStarcom"
<luomo>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:1B:57:F4:F7:EF
<luomo>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<FloodBot5> luomo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<littlegreen> luomo don't paste like that... ever again!
<ardchoille> maco: May I pm you?
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip he did all kinds of crazy stuff to my computer was typing like a madman
<luomo> ok i am sorry
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: not used it until now personally. i'd imagine one targets root home (pointless) and the other the users home
<maco> ardchoille: i guess...
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: maybe APERSON can fill us in
<littlegreen> luomo seems like you have established a wireless connection... did you try to input your IP manualy?
<Balsaq> freaked me outyes in my system it now has bleachbit...and bleachbit (as root)
<Zargle> Port 80 is blocked how might i get around that?
<ActionParsnip> Zargle: forward the port in your router
<Zargle> yah my ISP blocks it
<luomo> no
<Zargle> yes..
<APERSON> Balsaq, you can run it either as your user or as the admin
<Archilles> By setting Adapter 2 to Host-only (in Virtual Box) should allow to listen on ports, right?
<Balsaq> which do i use next time, plain ole bleachbit or bleachbit (as root)...as it says in my sytem...oh well who cares i am way better off now
<littlegreen> Zargle routers use port 80 for their administration panels. I suggest you forward that port or use port 8080
<APERSON> Balsaq, tjhe admin user can remove more things, but is all more dangerous
<Balsaq> ok i see you say either one
<Balsaq> thanks
<APERSON> Balsaq, I run it as user first, then the admin
<luomo> My wireless connection is not establishe. It shows:"wireless is not connected"
<Zargle> http://www.changeip.com/at/kb-print/27.html
<Balsaq> ill do it the safer way
<APERSON> Balsaq, right on :)
<Guest81437> −89.2 °C (−128.6 °F)
<luomo> and how to input the ip
<Zargle> im trying to do a remote access
<Balsaq> and ill print what i remove
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, best information so far I can find is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels
<Guest81437> can someone help me with my volume jumping around on the meter?
<Zargle> any idea
<littlegreen> Zargle use port 8080
<APERSON> but /etc/default/kernel-helper-rc doesn't exist
<littlegreen> Zargle remote access for what exactly? Port 80 is, in most cases, used for http
<Zargle> im using transmission... and im trying to do a remote access its says using port 9010
<ActionParsnip> Guest81437: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> Guest81437: then press alt+f2 and type: pulseaudio
<luomo> littlegreen:My wireless connection is not establishe. It shows:"wireless is not connected" and how to input the ip?
<ActionParsnip> Guest81437: see if that helps
<Zargle> would that work out of lan
<exploreralex> where can we get a list of commands used in terminal and kayboard shortcuts?
<exploreralex> keyboard*
<littlegreen> luomo there should be an networking icon on one of your panels. Doesn't left-click shows available wireless extensions?
<Balsaq> wow i feel 10lbs lighter...ahhhhhhhhyou see my in law put an nvidia driver in here and my screen was stretched sideways...so i dumped it after he left and now its perfect but i knew there was more too it then that and i do see it got cleaned up on the bleachbit print out
<littlegreen> Zargle port 9010 is not blocked, judging by the info you gave
<Archilles> By setting Adapter 2 to Host-only (in Virtual Box) should allow to listen on ports, right?
<damo22> is a cheapo geforce 9400GT compatible with ubuntu?
<Zargle> i have DMZ enabled don't that port forward all of the ports?
<Zargle> Error: I could not see your service on 68.6.98.138 on port (9010)
<Zargle> Reason: Connection refused
<Guest81437> ActionParsnip: it's still doing it
<damo22> whats a really cheap nv card that is fully supported by ubuntu?
<littlegreen> Zargle not exactly. That error doesn't suggest not-forwarded ports. Look for the problem elsewhere
<Hans_Henrik> umm.. how can i manually add themes to gtk 2x?
<ActionParsnip> Guest81437: hmm, if you run: lspci | grep -i audio     you may find bugs for the sound card or maybe guides
<ActionParsnip> !theme | Hans_Henrik
<ubottu> Hans_Henrik: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<luomo> i ahvent tried that option. I will do this
<littlegreen> damo22 most NVidia graphical adapters ARE supported by ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> damo22: any geforce 6xxx series is grooovy
<Balsaq> ok time for bed thanks again
<damo22> ActionParsnip: umm cool, wish i knew where to get an oldschool one like that
<roflparrot> I have two 6xxx sitting on my shelf
<roflparrot> a friend gave them to me
<Guest81437> that just told me what my audio device and driver is
<ActionParsnip> damo22: ebay
<roflparrot> I used them when my 8800 died
<roflparrot> and they worked fine
<littlegreen> damo22 does the machine you want to get an NVidia for has AGP or PCIE slot?
<ActionParsnip> Guest81437: yes, you can now use that to websearch
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, huzzah! dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d'
<Zargle> http://192.168.2.9:9010/transmission/web/
<Zargle>  wouldnt that work
<Zargle> port 9091
<Zargle> usname and password
<monestri> any scim users here?
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, pipe the output of that to xargs aptitude remove -y and you've got something to autoremove kernels :)
<monestri> can't figure out how to switch input methods / turn it on
<Hans_Henrik> Eye of Gnome 2.28.1 doesn't display the "animation" in animated gif's/png's with the default settings in Karmic, is that a bug?
<monestri> ctrl + space does nothing for me
<damo22> my computer mobo just died, im thinking of purchasing a really cheap dual core computer from scratch.... i found one on ebay for a couple hundred.... just need a really cheap video card
<maco> APERSON: wow, i need to save that
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: dude, thats some crazy stuff
<damo22> pci-e
<littlegreen> Zargle that's internal IP address... doesn't get out of the router's subnet at all
<DarwinSurvivor> I can't get my eee 1000HE to connect to wireless after suspend :(
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: (copy)
<APERSON> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/74965
<Archilles> By setting Adapter 2 to Host-only (in Virtual Box) should allow to listen on ports, right?
<APERSON> I stole it from there
<Zargle> yes im connected to wifi on my phone and on the computer
<Zargle> shouldnt it work
<Zargle> for torrents every port i use it says Port is closed
<ActionParsnip> DarwinSurvivor: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    is it a broadcom wifi?
<ervina> uh
<ervina> tman donk
<littlegreen> damo22 if the PC is with an AGP slot I would suggest Nvidia 6600 - It's the best choice for AGP. PCI Express well... you can always get .... something more ;-)
<DarwinSurvivor> ActionParsnip: let me check
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: 2.65Gb and completed running bleachbit
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: nice app fellah
<Zargle> TCP? or UDP? Littlegreen? what ports should i forward
<littlegreen> Zargle both
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, be restricted to a 4gb drive, and see how much you look for solutions to saving space :)
<Zargle> alright what port? inbout? 80-80
<Zargle> 8080-8080
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: can imagine, netbooks are sweet though
<f00bar80> i used to UNetbootin to install ubuntu to my usb stick , but when i tried to reboot i got "no bootable partition in table" ,  any comment ?
<Nige> hello
<DarwinSurvivor> ActionParsnip: damn, somebody moved it (family member, not sure what they did with it), sorry :(
<APERSON> f00bar80, what flash drive you you have? not all can be booted from, especially sandisk cruizers
<Nige> I am trying to use dvdbackup backup my dvd collectino at home, however it cant find libdvdread4 which is installed. I have checked playing of dvd via vlc which works correctly
<Nige> any hints
<f00bar80> APERSON, Lexar
<DarwinSurvivor> ActionParsnip: is there a known issue with the eee's wireless?
<ActionParsnip> DarwinSurvivor: well, if it is (wait for the site to come up again (its down)) and use these guides: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<hareldvd> Can I configure nautilus to mount network disks on a different directory than ~/.gvfs ??
<APERSON> Darkfoe, what eeepc? mine works fine
<q0_0p> hareldvd, manually mount it
<DarwinSurvivor> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, i'll check that when I find the machine
<ActionParsnip> DarwinSurvivor: its just crappy broadcom things not waking up, so you need a small script to re-modprobe the driver and they wake up
<DarwinSurvivor> APERSON: eee 1000HE
<q0_0p> hareldvd, what r u trying to mount
<APERSON> DarwinSurvivor, eeeuser is a great community, btw
<f00bar80> APERSON, any comment ?
<APERSON> f00bar80, can't say I do, sorry
<f00bar80> ppl any comment ?
<APERSON> f00bar80, unless you can bring up a boot menu from your BIOS
<DarwinSurvivor> APERSON: hmm, half their news seems to be windows related...
<q0_0p> hareldvd, http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambacifs.html
<f00bar80> APERSON, my boot menu shows USB HARDDISK USB FLOPPY and USB CDROM , and that's the order i used for the boot menu
<APERSON> DarwinSurvivor, their wiki and their forums are great though, generally
<DarwinSurvivor> APERSON, ActionParsnip: is there any difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-netbook_remix other than the interface?
<APERSON> DarwinSurvivor, it's about the same, NBR might be stripped a tad
<ActionParsnip> DarwinSurvivor: thats it, the gui is different to suit the small screens on netbooks
<DarwinSurvivor> at first i install unr but the person who uses the machine doesn't like the interface, and karmic doesn't have the "switch to desktop mode" thing anymore :(
<APERSON> I always just install normal ubuntu and tweak it myself
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: i use ulite andbuild upwards, less bloat
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, ulite?  what about ubuntu-minimal?
<q0_0p> ulite has the apt-get feature?
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: indeed
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, nice
<Kottizen> Where do I find the login-window-settings like in 9.04? Now it's only like 3 options, before you could change theme etc.
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, so all i would have to do is add repos and im good?
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, with ulite?
<ervina> aq butuh tman nie
<littlegreen> !themes Kottizen
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, I wonder if adding that kernal removal script to /etc/kernel/postinst.d/ would be a good idea...
<littlegreen> Kottizen Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: setup a virtual system and try ;)
<APERSON> ActionParsnip, I'll just make a snapshot of my eee and do it on the real thing :P
<janpogocki> hello, is irc.ubuntu.com alias of freenode.net ? is it the same server?
<Kottizen> littlegreen: I know where to find them, but not how to i install a login-theme.
<APERSON> janpogocki, yes
<Kottizen> janpogocki: It is.
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: yeah it installs a barebones system and you can install what you need. If you are just going to install ubuntu-desktop then you are wasting your time
<littlegreen> janpogocki I think so
<janpogocki> ok, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> APERSON: sounds like a plan, 4gb snapshot aint too bad ;)
<hey_boy> Hello guys, I want to use Speech Recognition in Ubuntu. Any good sites / programs suggestions?
<Timbauns> hello why does this phrase not work in my terminal?
<Timbauns>  :(){ :|:& };:
<Timbauns> It jsut dows not work =(
<ardchoille> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<maco> !danger\
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, can i add ubuntu karmic repos to update libraries? would that be ok?
<Timbauns> ?
<ardchoille> Timbauns: Please don't post that anymore
<Timbauns> why so?
<APERSON> can we just ban him?
<ardchoille> I wish
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: well it will use karmic repos by default
<APERSON> post it again and I'll notify an op
<maco> Timbauns: do you know what that command does?
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, wont it bug about not having ubuntu-desktop?
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: what does that do? looks crazy
<Timbauns> no
<ratbert> any major bugs in the 9.10???
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, just wondering
<maco> ActionParsnip: fork bomb
<maco> it crashes your system
<Timbauns> maco: no it does not work
<Timbauns> holy crap? why does it not work then?
<ActionParsnip> maco: gotcha
<roflparrot> testing forkbomb...
<indus> maco: i hear there wont be any new theme again in 10.04?
<ardchoille> Timbauns: This needs to go to another channel, not here
<APERSON> if by crash, you mean freeze, yes
<maco> Timbauns: stop trying to get us to try it out so you can laugh
<ActionParsnip> maco: simple reboot fixes it i guess ;)
<maco> indus: *shrug* im a kubuntu person. dunno what those gnome people are doing
<anitha> I am unable to use lock screen & screensaver
<indus> maco: aah ok K Is beautiful
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: i guess but I always clean install so upgrading to new distro isnt an issue (thats the time you'll need the annoying metapackage)
<indus> maco: actually i wonder why people had such long discussions on forums about the look, they already have it with kubuntu
<APERSON> anyone have any good solutions for imaging a drive to a samba share or ssh ?
<maco> indus: they do not yet know the awesome that is kde ;-)
<hey_boy> Any help available on Speech Recognition?
<indus> maco: i want to move to it now, iam tired of ugliness
<roflparrot> yeah the forkbomb works a treat
<ratbert> this may be a stupid question but does ubuntu has a firewall?
<indus> also those threads give the impression ubuntu is ugly, add a K and all is good
<APERSON> ratbert, yes, iptables
<ardchoille> !firewall | ratbert
<ubottu> ratbert: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<indus> ratbert: yeah ufw
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, i'm just using ubuntu 8.10 and just grabing what i need to run programs from karmic repos
<roflparrot> the linux kernel has iptables and userland applications like frestarter interfaces them
<maco> ratbert: iptables is included but unconfigured by default. lack of configuration is not an issue, however, since no services are listening on any ports by default. this is effectively like "drop all"
<APERSON> ratbert, I like to use firestarter to configure it
<indus> ratbert: so what APERSON means is that ufw is a front end to manage the underlying firewall called IPTABLES
<indus> ratbert: USE gufw a gui frontend
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, new versions to programs needs newer libraries so i just did it like that; same with U-lite?
<lyhana8> hi, I got some problem with the gnome-panel. It seem to fail to launch correctly and I need to kill him then is restart and work fine
<APERSON> so is firestarter
<ardchoille> maco: Best description I've seen yet
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: thats what i do, i install lxde then once in the gui I can instll my usual stuff, then carve out the drivers I dont use and start building from there
<hey_boy> Hello guys. any Idea about Speech Recognition on Ubuntu 9.10?
<maco> APERSON: gufw has a much nicer interface than firestarter
<maco> hey_boy: i didnt know there was any...
<ratbert> indus is it top edge :D
<APERSON> maco, to each their own :)
<ActionParsnip> hey_boy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<maco> ActionParsnip: wrong direction
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: he is looking for speech to text apps hey_boy
<maco> APERSON: heh i use iptables directly
<ganjanaut> question.  how come i can't get no graphic equalizer for my totem
<indus> ratbert: what do you mean topedge? iptables is a full featured firewall, but its complicated
<APERSON> I have firestarter added to my /etc/sudoers and have it set in /etc/network/if-up.d to start it whenever there is a network connection :0
<maco> APERSON: i used to use firestarter, but i just saw some gufw screenshots and hey thats nice
<indus> firestarter is bad i hear, unmaintained now
<ActionParsnip> hey_boy: text to speech == espeak (one option)
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, have u tried fluxbox?  thats the lightest i've gone
<maco> ganjanaut: gstreamer does not support equalizers
<ratbert> indus the default one will do just fine??
<indus> i dont get it though, a command line tool to use another command line tool :D
<ganjanaut> maco: blast!
<indus> ratbert: default yea
<ganjanaut> confound it all
<indus> ratbert: i dont know of any other firewalls
<indus> ratbert: in linux i mean
<ganjanaut> i needs me a volume boost.  i needs it!
<ratbert> thanks indus
<ratbert> cee ya
<APERSON> maco, holy crap!  last update in 05, upon checking SF
<indus> ratbert: use or install gufw to control
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: yeah its real good, very good hotkey support. flwm is as light as i'v tried but it dodnt stay long
<maco> APERSON: hehe
<APERSON> maco, maybe I'll give ufw a try :)
<maco> APERSON: ufw is command line. gufw for gui.
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, i think anything is fine as long as i got gnome-do
<ganjanaut> maco: is there a system-wide one i can use?
<APERSON> maco, yeah, thanks
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: theres fluxbuntu too ;) (unofficial release)
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, go minimal and just have gnome-do
<maco> ganjanaut: nope. its possible to overdrive using pulseaudio if you just need all around louder...but ive never done it
<APERSON> ganjanaut, open up the sound prefs and move the slider past 100%
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: i go minimal and use guake
<APERSON> q0_0p, I used to do that
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, whats guake?
<Guest81437> ActionParsnip: getting back to the volume thing: this only happens in ubuntu, not windows, so I know its not the hardware
<ActionParsnip> !info guake | q0_0p
<ubottu> q0_0p: guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4 (karmic), package size 117 kB, installed size 804 kB
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, ah kind like yakuake
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: and tilda, yes
<ganjanaut> APERSON: the slider doesn't go to 11
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, i use that yakuake since im on kde3.5
<monestri> any scim users about?
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: thats all i need for pretty much everything except web browsing
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, cool
<APERSON> ok, I'm off to image my eeepc
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, guake looks cool
<APERSON> I'll be back!
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: does the same thing as yakuake
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, i know
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, yakuake never ran good on gnome
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: i found tilda a little flaky, guake feels solid
<Anorien> hi. XFCE and Samba dont work together or something? im missing the Places-Network i had in Gnome.
<Guest81437> ActionParsnip: getting back to the volume thing: this only happens in ubuntu, not windows, so I know its not the hardware
<danjerous> Where can I get the key for a repository in ppa.launchpad.net?
<Jack_> exit
<ActionParsnip> Guest81437: well yeah, the volume control is a software construct
<ActionParsnip> danjerous: what error do you get?
<tsimpson> danjerous: from the launchpad page, or use the ppa: format
<aperson> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<nameofppa>
<danjerous> ActionParsnip: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<ActionParsnip> danjerous: gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<danjerous> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> danjerous: gpg --armor --export 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5 | apt-key add -
<ActionParsnip> danjerous: you need that command after
<tsimpson> ActionParsnip, danjerous: or you can use "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5"
<ActionParsnip> danjerous: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/05/apt-get-update-how-to-solve-no-public-key-available/   helps
<TopGear> Mornin
<agorist> Does anyone have Tagging working in Tomboy Notes ??
<danjerous> ActionParsnip: Hm, thank you very much. If you can give a hint what to do if  I want to remove it from ~/.gnupg/ now ? :)
<wubuntu> Why does my volume icon keep disappearing ?
<wubuntu> Anyone happen to know ?
<tsimpson> danjerous: I think "gpg --delete-key 4E5E17B5"
<wubuntu> Or how I might be able to get it back ?
<danjerous> tsimpson: That's it, thanks :)
<aperson> lets see how long this image takes to do!
<wubuntu> Anyone.. ?
<wubuntu> losha: You there ?
<rumpsy|jobler> hey guys
<rumpsy|jobler> i need a simple option to be activated, all i need is when i right click i want terminal as a option to be listed
<rumpsy|jobler> how can i achieve it.
<Archilles> By setting Adapter 2 to Host-only (in Virtual Box) should allow to listen on ports, right?
<aperson> rumpsy|jobler: sudo aptitude install nautilus-open-terminal
<wubuntu> Can someone tell me how to restore my volume icon ?
<rumpsy|jobler> okay, thank you
<aperson> or use your package manager of choice
<littlegreen> which is the lightest DE?
<rumpsy|jobler> ubuntu is DE
<maco> rumpsy|jobler: ubuntu is a distro
<littlegreen> no, Gnome is DE, KDE is DE
<q0_0p> wubuntu, u can go to terminal and type in 'gnome-' and spam the tab till u find it?
<aperson> littlegreen: xcfe, openbox, flux, e17...
<littlegreen> aperson thanks
<maco> littlegreen: DE? Xfce, i think. standalone window manager? twm, maybe?
<tsimpson> littlegreen: probably xfce, for pre-made installs anyway
<jizzack> i just farted
<tsimpson> !ot | jizzack
<ubottu> jizzack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Madpilot> wubuntu, gnome-volume-control is what you want, I think
<maco> if i was using a window manager alone for everything, itd be xmonad
<jizzack> i just farted
<jizzack> i just farted
<jizzack> i just farted
<FloodBot5> jizzack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpsy|jobler> wacky, you try "lxde"
<maco> !ops | jizzinmy1ants OT floods
<ubottu> jizzinmy1ants OT floods: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Madpilot> maco, way ahead of you :)
<Shtl> Hello all
<maco> Madpilot: doh hehe thanks
<serhiy> Shtl Hello
<wubuntu> Madpilot: I got that to run
<wubuntu> But I don't see a way to add that to the panel
<Madpilot> wubuntu, when it started, it didn't put itself back in your notification area?
<Shtl> serhiy: i downloaded mint-8 iso image , but its not matching checksum, its means that i have to once again download from scratch???
<wubuntu> Madpilot: Nope
<jussi01> !mint | Shtl
<ubottu> Shtl: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<aperson> wubuntu: you can try restarting gnome-panel: killall gnome-panel
<wubuntu> aperson: Still didn't reappear
<Madpilot> wubuntu, odd. it should have put itself back in your notification area. You didn't delete the notification area by mistake? network-manager and stuff still visible?
<wubuntu> Network manager and other stuff visible
<Madpilot> jizzinmy1ants, want to find a more appropriate nick, please?
<wubuntu> Madpilot: XChat's icon appears to be gone too
<serhiy> Shtl ,sorry, but I am new in Linux
<Madpilot> wubuntu, strange
<ARTSIOM> Hi All!
<aperson> which do we think would be faster?:  dd of=/dev/sda | bzip2 | ssh user@host "/path/of/backup" or dd of=/dev/sda | ssh user@host "bzip2 | /path/of/backup" ?
<Madpilot> wubuntu, pls ask before PMing, as a general rule.
<wubuntu> Oh, sorry
<Archilles> By setting Adapter 2 to Host-only (in Virtual Box) should allow to listen on ports, right???????????
<ARTSIOM> I have added my dit to PATH to /etc/enviroment /root/.profile and /root/.bashrc. Commands from this dir are now accesible from my user, but not accessible when running under the sudo. Where I should also add a path to make available to sudo?
<aperson> where the destination has quite a bit more cpu power, and this is regular 10/100 ethernet
<mnemoc> hi, do you know any apt-friendly way to get thunderbird-3.0 but not the daily build?
<wubuntu> Well, if anyone finds a solution..
<wubuntu> Let me know
<aperson> mnemoc: I believe you can add the mozilla team ppa
<mnemoc> aperson: thanks, i'll search for it
<aperson> wubuntu: my network icon sometimes fails to show, but all I do is restart my panel
<aperson> mnemoc: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozilla-team
<Madpilot> wubuntu, did you try "killall gnome-panel" in a terminal?
<wubuntu> Madpilot: Yeah
<aperson> Madpilot: yes they did
<serhiy> who use Grdc?
<mnemoc> aperson: oh, i didn't know that one
<wubuntu> And it just restarted hem all
<wubuntu> But volume didn't come back
<aperson> mnemoc: it's really nice to have!
<mnemoc> aperson: does it magically add the gpg key too?
<ARTSIOM> so, does anybody know where I should add dir to PATH to make commands available to sudo?
<aperson> mnemoc: yessir!
<mnemoc> aperson: awesome!
<aperson> mnemoc: works only for launchpad afaik though, and everything you add via that end up in its own entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<llutz> ARTSIOM: set it for root, use sudo -H
<aperson> anyone know that command that gives you a progress bar for operations?
<mnemoc> pv ?
<madel> hi all, I'm using gcc-4.4.2 to compile a code using option -O3 -fopenmp, when running the compiled program I receive this error "/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found"
<madel> any help?
<aperson> mnemoc: thanks! that was it
<mnemoc> aperson: yw :)
<serhiy> hey, who use Rdesktop with mapping local printer by RDP to WIN server?
<ARTSIOM> llutz: yes, but I have already added PATH=$PATH:/mydir to /root/.profile and /root/.bashrc, but commands from /mydir are still not accesible when I run them under sudo
<llutz> ARTSIOM: used sudo -H?
<ARTSIOM> llutz: should I set the HOME every time? is it possible to add PATH persitanly?
<llutz> ARTSIOM: if not, users env is used
<ARTSIOM> llutz: but I has also added the same dir to PATH in /etc/environment and commands are available to my user
<q0_0p> is it possible to put a print server on the dmz?
<wubuntu> Relogging fixed the problem
<q0_0p> just wondering
<wubuntu> But I don't understand what's happening
<llutz> ARTSIOM: maybe config-issue in sudoers-file then. read "man sudoers", theres some options to handle env/pathes
<Rioting_Pacifist> how stable is btrfs? will it definatly get corupted on a crash or just maybe?
<Madkiss> Rioting_Pacifist: it will maybe definetely get corrupted.
<Rioting_Pacifist> which will be faster for / (i.e i don't care about corruption just speed)
<serhiy> q0_0p: hello
<Rioting_Pacifist> i'd guess btrfs over ext4 but i'm not sure
<q0_0p> serhiy, hi
<q0_0p> serhiy, do i know u
<khelvan_a> Hello, what is the proper way to uninstall a .deb package that I installed via sudo dpkg -i?
<serhiy> q0_0p ,do not know me
<MenZa> khelvan_a: sudo dpkg -r <package>
<serhiy> q0_0p , u use rdesktom maybe?
<neekers_> for a server on the internet, what version of ubuntu is best to install as far as long term updates and support?
<q0_0p> serhiy, i think so
<MenZa> neekers_: I'd recommend 8.04, and update it to 10.04 when that's released in April.
<serhiy> q0_0p and use CLI or GUI for it?
<MenZa> neekers: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Version_timeline <- an excellent chart showing the support of the different releases.
<neekers> MenZa: thanks
<q0_0p> serhiy, both
<MenZa> neekers: Welcome.
<serhiy> q0_0p i seek mapping local printer for RDP to Win server
<khelvan_a> MenZa, thank you
<neekers> i think i'm about to make the big switch from linode to slicehost. i dont like that fact linode doesnt have nightly backups
<keio> I have installed java vis synpatic package manager.  How do I get the actual path to java so I can set java_home?
<serhiy> q0_0p rdesktop have switch for it, but for users its need in GUI
<MenZa> neekers: let's keep this for support - #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics :)
<Kartagis> how can I upgrade only one package?
<neekers> kk
<MenZa> Kartagis: sudo apt-get install <package>, I believe will upgrade that particular package.
<serhiy> q0_0p , where u from?
<aperson> Kartagis: sudo aptitude install packagename
<q0_0p> serhiy, far away
<Kartagis> right
<aperson> Kartagis: or use whatever package manager you like
<Kartagis> thanks
<keio> anyone know how I can set $JAVA_HOME?  I can't seem to find java bin.  My eclipse ide is crashing.
<adac> ImportError: No module named pydcop Does anyone know which packet does include this python module in karmic?
<serhiy> q0_0p  in which the radius from me )
<aperson> adac: aptitudes search pydcop turn up anything?
<adac> aperson, nothing unfortunatley
<q0_0p> serhiy, not sure
<MenZa> !find pydcop
<ubottu> Package/file pydcop does not exist in karmic
<MenZa> !find py-dcop
<ubottu> Package/file py-dcop does not exist in karmic
<MenZa> hm
<adac> !find dcop
<serhiy> q0_0p ok man )
<ubottu> File dcop found in anyremote-doc, bash-completion-lib, dbus-1-doc, emboss, emboss-data (and 72 others)
<q0_0p> MenZa, u can do sudo apt-cache search ur_pkg??
<serhiy> flotix__ : hello
<guntbert> !ot | serhiy
<ubottu> serhiy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<P_Kable> Is there a tool to get the load charge of a server included in the distro ?
<jpds> P_Kable: Load charge?
<P_Kable> how can I explain jpds ... to see how used is the CPU, RAM disk ...
<jpds> P_Kable: uptime?
<q0_0p> P_Kable, htop?
<q0_0p> P_Kable, top?
<ccooke> P_Kable: well, each of those are easily measured individually. 'top' is a good general tool for CPU and RAM
<mnemoc> htop is nicer :p
<jpds> ccooke: free -m - will show you RAM.
<q0_0p> agreed
<jpds> P_Kable: ^
<ccooke> P_Kable: System -> Administration -> System Monitor - a graphical tool you might find useful.
<ccooke> It's much like the system monitor on Windows,so if you're from that background it will be at least familiar
<mnemoc> funny term "load charge"
<lyhana8> hi, my mysql-server-5.1 fail to start on ubuntu : http://pastebin.com/d36d3c136
<ccooke> jpds: yeah, but I wouldn't generally recommend it to someone who doesn't already know of it.
<lyhana8> my cat /var/log/mysql.* are empty where should I look for log ?
<q0_0p> !find gnome-system-monitor | P_Kable
<ubottu> P_Kable: Found: gnome-system-monitor
<lorenzosu> I just re-installed ubuntu 9.10 fresh but I get a grub error 17 at boot
<jpds> q0_0p: On a server he said. :)
<q0_0p> oh
<q0_0p> he might as well use htop or top then
<mnemoc> some people adds X and fat DEs to servers...
<q0_0p> and ssh into it
<jpds> mnemoc: The ones who are doing it wrong.
<mnemoc> fully agree :)
<khelvan_a> Hi, I'm trying to use dpkg -r to remove a .deb that I installed, but it is telling me that the package hasn't been installed. Are there individual packages inside of one .deb, and if so, is there a way to list them?
<ccooke> it's perfectly reasonable to have X libs on a server, as long as there's no X server...
<ccooke> Too many third party apps need an X configuration tool, so it's nice to be able to run them over ssh -X
<ccooke> (well, usually ssh -CX)
<jpds> khelvan_a: Try: dpkg -r <packagename>
<q0_0p> thats what i did when i didn't want to manually setup samba
<mnemoc> no comment :p
<khelvan_a> jpds - I get this: dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<q0_0p> i agree with u
<wubuntu> What's a good package for installing new themes for windows ?
<wubuntu> Like themes in Appearance Preferences
<lorenzosu> I just re-installed ubuntu 9.10 fresh but I get a grub error 17 at boot
<maco> khelvan_a: so dont do the whole .deb, just the bit before _
<jpds> khelvan_a: Not the file name of the .deb, just the package name like "ubuntu-desktop"
<serhiy_> lorenzosu, use liveCD and edit Grubmenu
<khelvan_a> maco, jpds - thanks, I got this: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove nxclient, only the config files of which are on the system.  Use --purge to remove them too. That's weird since I just installed it today.
<maco> khelvan_a: it means you already uninstalled it but did not purge it
<lorenzosu> serhiy_: I can't find menu.lst
<wubuntu> Oh, GNOME Art
<maco> its /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<serhiy_> /boot/grub
<guntbert> !grub2 | lorenzosu
<serhiy_> lorenzosu lorenzosu
<ubottu> lorenzosu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<serhiy_> lorenzosu  /boot/grub
<FunkyWeasel> I've noticed that when I have closed firefox lately I have to kill the process before I restart.  Is this normal, or the result of a recent update?
<maco> FunkyWeasel: it might just take a while for FF to shut down
<maco> like 20 seconds or so
<q0_0p> maco, sudo killall firefox
<FunkyWeasel> maco: It's been a few minutes.  killing the process works... but I shouldn't have to do that everytime, right?
<lorenzosu> serhiy_: Everything seems fine in the cfg file
<serhiy_> lorenzosu maybe some disk not mounted?
<pdragon_> hi i am having a problem with a broken package i used the apt-get install -f to try to fix it but it now work
<lorenzosu> serhiy_: At boot?
<jozefk> what is the way for starting daemons automatically in Ubuntu?
<serhiy_> lorenzosu not shure
<peleczek> loenzosu join #grub they help there with grub2 a lot
<pdragon_> any one ?
<serhiy_> test msg
<jozefk> where are the sshd, httpd and other stuff lokated in ubuntu?
<peleczek> also it's good to burn super grub disk on cd
<jozefk> located* :)
 * jozefk likes super grub disk as well
<q0_0p> jozefk, i dont remember maybe /etc ? config files?
<ardens> Who knows the shortest way to send AT+ commands to modem?
<ardens> Who knows the shortest way to send AT+ commands to modem?
<llutz>   ardens echo
<jozefk> maybe etc? then how to start them automatically?
<pdragon_> what kind of modem dsl cable or dial up or t1 ?
<ardens> Hello, by the way
<ardens> 3g modem
<pdragon_> you mean the 3g modem from att cell comapny
<jozefk> in some other distros they are inside /etc/rc.d/
<ardens> nope, I mean 3g modem for ZTE. And all such hardware supports standard AT+ commands
<adac> anyone familiar with truecrypt and mounting hidden volumes on command line?
<erUSUL> jozefk: for example --> sudo update-rc.d sshd defaults
<pdragon_> well you could use a script to run at boot  to do it
<erUSUL> jozefk: is in /etc/init.d/
<jozefk> and there is /etc/rc.di can't do it manually with vim?
<serhiy_> lorenzosuu in CLI mode now?
<pdragon_> hi i am having a problem with a broken package i used the apt-get install -f to try to fix it but it now work
<jozefk> init.d ok thanks. that's what I needed. what is the config file for init.d?
<erUSUL> !runlevels | jozefk
<ubottu> jozefk: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<erUSUL> jozefk: all this stuff is changing in ubuntu. many things are still sysV though.
<pdragon_> dose anyone know how to fix broken packages
<erUSUL> jozefk: but there is no single file to edit. you have to use update-rc.d or rcconf or bum
<maco> pdragon_: sudo apt-get install -f
<pdragon_> already tried that
<maco> pdragon_: sudo apt-get update, followed by that?
<Dreamglider> i just did a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 to clear/zero out an old hard disk, is there a way to see at what speed it's writing to the device (And possible the progress ?)
<edmunds> hi everyone! can u help me understand why - ubuntu 9.10 installed on notebook, after restart some times do not allow to access meny, panels
<jozefk> upstart system v inittab .. don't know any of that. i just want to start sshd and httpd and cron daemons during boot of system
<erUSUL> jozefk: or make the various smlinks in /etc/rcn.d/ directories by hand
<jozefk> that's all and so simple
<jozefk> but with ubuntu it's not simple
<jozefk> i see.
<jozefk> i was hopping maybe they will start by themselves after installation :) but not sure if that was the case
<maco> jozefk: i think they do
<jozefk> all of them? cron, sshd, httpd?
<jozefk> and they start after each reboot right?
<erUSUL> jozefk: well update-rc.d is simple enough
<maco> jozefk: yes, they should by default be configured to auto-start
<maco> erUSUL: if its simple enough, why does its manpage say its not for humans to use?
<Airwulf2k> hey
<jozefk> update-rc.d is it a file? can i edit that in vim?
<maco> jozefk: no, its a command thats supposed to be used by maintainer scripts and not by humans
<Airwulf2k> can I disable shortcuts like ALT+F7 (move window) on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> jozefk: as i said earlier to enable sshd --> sudo update-rc.d sshd defaults
<Spixx> when talking about pam_ldap.conf is there a way so that it will work to login remotly without acc use the password in the config?
<jongbergs> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (karmic), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<erUSUL> jozefk: to disable it sudo update-rc.d -f sshd remove
<maco> !pm | pdragon_
<ubottu> pdragon_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jozefk> erUSUL, then I can do #sudo update-rc.d httpd defaults as well right?
<linny> once one had an encrypted /home folder is it possible to undo that option after install time ?
<bu> wireless card refuses to associate with the router its 3945abg iwl3945, same problem with ndiswrapper, network manager, wicd and through terminal it refuses to communicate with the routher but i still can view available networks and it even prompts me for a password.. when i remove router password it doesnt connect still.. network manager keeps connecting forever with no results and wicd says Could not contact the wireless access point. any suggestions..  tried bac
<pdragon_> here is what the apt-get -f install tells me http://pastebin.com/d7e2598d0
<lorenzosu> I don't understand why the installer failed though
<erUSUL> maco: i'm sure jozefk is open to other suggestions.
<zebastian> is there a chronometer program for ubuntu?
<q0_0p> jozefk, chkconfig --list
<maco> yep chkconfig is dandy
<jozefk> erUSUL, how can I see the list of all daemons which i have in autostart?
<bu> wireless card refuses to associate with the router its 3945abg iwl3945, same problem with ndiswrapper, network manager, wicd and through terminal it refuses to communicate with the routher but i still can view available networks and it even prompts me for a password.. when i remove router password it doesnt connect still.. network manager keeps connecting forever with no results and wicd says Could not contact the wireless access point. any suggestions..  tried bac
<aperson> maco, gufw looks really sparse
<maco> though unfortunately not installed by default, i dont think
<pdragon_> it is called synergy so i can use one pc to control the others mouse and keyboard
<moDumass> evening all
<aperson> pdragon_, synergy+ > synergy :)
<lorenzosu> And no grub installed :(
<pdragon_> synergy+
<moDumass> um, im not dloading anything but i keep getting this "you root dir has 0bites free" message\
<moDumass> im trying to clear space, but i dont seem to be able
<moDumass> assistance wouod be awesome
<moDumass> i think im googling wrong
<erUSUL> jozefk: this --> sudo service --status-all
<lorenzosu> So no one experienced grub 17 error after installing ubuntu 9.10 fresh?
<kekale> moDumass, have you done sudo apt-get clean ?
<moDumass> kekale, i have
<pdragon_> nope i did not installing it on my acer mini
<aperson> moDumass, well, do you have your root dir on a separate partition?
<aperson> moDumass, it could genuinely be out of space
<LuciusMare> what is wrong with this sudoers line? : remote = NOPASSWD: /bin/shutdown
<moDumass> aperson, when i updated from 9.04 to 9.10 it blew out and i somehow created a new partition
<erUSUL> moDumass: how big is your root partition ?
<guntbert> moDumass: !pastebin the output of df -h and of mount please
<moDumass> ok
<jozefk> ok thanks erUSUL
<pdragon_> dose anyone know how i can fix my problem
<jozefk> now I see why some other people likes to use some other distros. there is still a big difference
<erUSUL> LuciusMare: lloks like it lacks the hostname part
<LuciusMare> hello?
<Administrator123> l
<LuciusMare> ah
<jozefk> even though most of them looks the same from "outside: :)
<LuciusMare> erUSUL: where?
<jozefk> "outside"
<jpds> LuciusMare: Do: "which shutdown" in a terminal.
<aperson> pdragon_, what did you do exactly?
<llutz> LuciusMare: read "man sudoers"
<erUSUL> LuciusMare: remote ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/shutdown  ??
<jpds> erUSUL: sbin.
<LuciusMare> ah,but that was a minor problem
<aperson> pdragon_, I broke my synergy package when I installed synergy+, but I just removed synergy and all was well
<erUSUL> jpds: yep that too ;)
<moDumass> http://www.pastebin.org/59130
<LuciusMare> ALL = NOPASSWD: will let the user remote run only the commands i specify without password,right?
<pdragon_> well i installed the .deb from the web site then i made the mistake of installing it from the  ubuntu software center
<moDumass> guntbert :http://www.pastebin.org/59130
<erUSUL> LuciusMare: as per sudo docs yes
<aperson> pdragon_, just uninstall it
<pdragon_> i tried
<pdragon_> no luck
<Administrator123> hi
<maxstirner> i get a crash when booting, system stops at "Loading cpufreq kernel modules..." Any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<LuciusMare> manual pages confused me:  ray    rushmore = NOPASSWD: /bin/kill, /bin/ls, /usr/bin/lprm
<aperson> pdragon_, sudo aptitude purge synergy?
<Nige> hello, anyone have dvdbackup and libdvdread4 working correctly?
<guntbert> moDumass: your / is clearly maxed out - what about mount?
<aperson> !dvd | Nige
<ubottu> Nige: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moDumass> guntbert, http://www.pastebin.org/59133
<aperson> pdragon_, that question mark is part of the command, mind you
<moDumass> guntbert, whats confusing me is that if im not in home, it says hteres like 40gigs free
<pdragon_> that is what it is asking to remove
<LuciusMare> sudo rm -r /usr/compiled myepicpasswd
<LuciusMare> HOLY...
<moDumass> was copying and pasting sorry
<LuciusMare> er,wrong terminal just forget it
<Nige> I tried k9copy but it crashes the moment the dvd drive spinds up
<Nige> weird...
<pdragon_> aperson thanks its fix now
<pdragon_> i totaly forgot about that command lol
<guntbert> moDumass: ignore that for the moment - pastebin the output of sudo du -sh /* please (it will take some time to complete)
<ranjan> can any body help me in showing an sutable way that i can be able to make an back up of apt along with making all the list of software that i have downloded which are being kept in /var/cache/apt folder i know there is an tool known as apt on tool that can do my work in much easier was .... i dont want to use any cd for this work so is there any solution for this ... please help ....;)
<friendishan> how do i upgrade to 9.10 using a CD?
<friendishan> i am currently using 9.04 and i want to upgrade and i have recieved the CD (my net is too slow)
<MasterOfDisaster> ranjan: dpkg --get-selections?
<friendishan> anyone any help?
<friendishan> epinky
<ranjan> MasterOfDisaster : i am not geting you
<bazhang> friendishan, you need the alternate cd to do that
<moDumass> guntbert, thanks for your help btw. still learning, googling these commands as we go  -
<MasterOfDisaster> ranjan: you want a list of all installed software?
<friendishan> bazhang : recieved the CD which canonical sends free.
<maxstirner> i get a crash when booting, system stops at "Loading cpufreq kernel modules..." Any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<smb96> friendishan, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<guntbert> moDumass: thats quite allright with me :-)
<bazhang> friendishan, is that the live cd or the alternate cd
<friendishan> bazhang : i donno , maybe the live CD
<friendishan> bazhang: how can i get the alternate cd?
<bazhang> friendishan, you want to fresh install? do you have a separate home partition
<ranjan> MasterOfDisaster : no i wan to make the downloded software avilable in pen drive and i want to use it on other system  without using any extra cd/ apt on tool
<friendishan> bazhang : nope i don want to fresh install, it'll be a big mistake for me!
<smb96> friendishan, just read the link
<ayes86> oo
<friendishan> smb96 : read (i ahev damn too slow net)
<moDumass> guntbert, http://www.pastebin.org/59142
<Nige> cheers, seems to have fixed my dvdbackup problem as well
<friendishan> smb96: u can't expect me to download it using a 15kb/ps download speed connection
<linny> upon install i selected to encrypt my /home dir is it possible to reverse this without a reinstall ?
<smb96> read further
<epinky> friendishan: you'll need the ALTERNATE CD installer
<friendishan> epinky: so i have to download it?
<ranjan> MasterOfDisaster : no i wan to make the downloded software avilable in pen drive and i want to use it on other system  without using any extra cd/ apt on tool
<guntbert> moDumass: you shouldn't have interrupted it, the interesting part ist still missing, please repeat
<maco> linny: if you backup all your data from your home then delete your home directory and make a new one then move everything onto the new not-encrypted one...i think that should work
<epinky> friendishan: yes, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<LuciusMare> how to make sudo forget the password?
<moDumass> guntbert, sorry didnt realise i interupted it, on it again
<friendishan> epinky: never mind then i have a slow download speed!
<maco> LuciusMare: sudo -k
<ranjan> MasterOfDisaster : do you have any idea
<LuciusMare> i mean,i typed the pass in before a while and now i dont want it to use it
<LuciusMare> thanks
<archangelpetro> is it just me, or is evolution really buggy?
<guntbert> moDumass: you pressed ctrl+c :-)
<aperson> archangelpetro, you and the whole internet
<archangelpetro> aperson: thank you
<epinky> friendishan: then do a fresh install :) , upgrade could be done using Alternate CD or network
<aperson> archangelpetro, it's a shame ubuntu depends on it
<moDumass> guntbert, yeh but only after it showed me the prompt, but its moved furhter this time, so I may have interupted it whilst copying stuff to google
<friendishan> epinky : ok i will ask my friend to download the alternate CD, Thanks^^
<friendishan> epinky: bye
<LuciusMare> agh,it does not work
<guntbert> moDumass: copying in the terminal is done with shift+ctrl+c
<LuciusMare> remote ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown - still asks for password
<aperson> guntbert, don't forget shift+insert
<guntbert> aperson: you mean shift+ctrl+v ?
<LuciusMare> guntbert: i am pretty sure he ment shift+insert
<darkipod> heloo
<moDumass> guntbert, thanks, learning new stuff everyday. mostly when i break stuff though
<guntbert> moDumass: thats the way to live :)
<MikeChelen> my bluetooth headset stopped showing up in the sound preferences, any ideas?
<darkipod> need help ..... with >>> mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<MikeChelen> darkipod: what is /dev/sr0?
<darkipod> i can't use my CDrom
<aperson> guntbert, shift+insert pastes anywhere, so does shift+ctrl+v
<darkipod> thats the error i get
<MikeChelen> darkipod: is that an external drive or something?
<guntbert> aperson: I forgot :)
<darkipod> no burner
<epinky> darkipod: post results of "sudo lshw -C disk" ,  use pastebin
<darkipod> i was working
<LuciusMare> remote ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown - still asks for password - anyone?
<darkipod> but i did something
<maxstirner> my karmic suddenly fails to boot after "Apparmor profiles", any ideas?
<MikeChelen> darkipod: is it sata? my ide cd burner shows up as something like /dev/scd0
<darkipod> paste all that in the room?
<MikeChelen> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<aomegax> hi
<darkipod> Karmic can see the drive it just can't mount them without me me using the terminal
<aomegax> does anybody know how to write uuid on partition?
<MrNaz> how do you reinstall grub after reinstalling windows? the instructions for versions prior to karmic dont seem to work
<peleczek> MrNaz i recommend super grub disk
<MrNaz> peleczek url ?
<aomegax> my problem is that at boot my uuid of root partition isn't recognized, so my distro doesn't stard
<peleczek> saves nerves
<moDumass> guntbert, http://www.pastebin.org/59146
<MrNaz> nvm
<aomegax> *t
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<eugene_> hi guys how do i run a tar.gz file?
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<l43a2> lol
<peleczek> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: you don't run it, its a compressed archive
<eugene_> ok. lemme try it
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: whats the file for?
<Fizix> Does anyone know I can use Terminal Server Client to access an RDP host over the internet rather than being confined to just the local network?
<guitar-maniac> hello! my add or remowe applications has disappeared :O i tried right clickin on applications and edit, but i cant click it as active...
<eugene_> there's a software in there and i need to install it
<erUSUL> eugene_: a tar.gz is a zip file. what do you mean by run? you can extract (deflate) it
<ActionParsnip> Fizix: you would need to configure port forwarding on the external router on the the other network
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: is it not in the repositorys?
<tlvb> Fizix: sounds like you need to set up port forwading
<erUSUL> eugene_: what software? are you sure it is not in the repos ?
<ActionParsnip> Fizix: The router will then forward the connection to the system to define in the forwarding rule
<eugene_> no. its not in the repository
<guntbert> moDumass: so you used 79GB in /home - you can employ the same idea stepping down and always looking for the biggest folder till you find the culprit - the netxt step would be du -sh /home/*
<guntbert> *next
<darkipod>  is there any way to reinstall the CDROM so that Karmic can make a new  /etc/fstab
<moDumass> guntbert, yjamls
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: i can send you mine if you like, the UUIDs will be different but otherwise will be the same
<Fizix> ActionParsnip & tlvb, thank you! Now I'm off to Google how to setup port forwarding on XP.
<guntbert> moDumass: ?
<ActionParsnip> Fizix: its not on xp
<darkipod> ok
<eugene_> ActionParsnip: it has extracted the file but how do i run it
<ActionParsnip> Fizix: the port forwarding is done on the router
<Fizix> Oh, the CLIENT side needs port fowarding?
<littlegreen> ActionParsnip not if the subnet is routed by a windows machine
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: there is no single answer to that, you will have to read the files in the files you extracted
<littlegreen> or it's just a simple i-net connection sharing
<ActionParsnip> littlegreen: was getting there ;)
<littlegreen> :)
<ActionParsnip> Fizix: unless the external facing system is an XP system you will needto read the manual for the router
<Fizix> Neither I (client-side) nor the XP machine I'm trying to RDP into (host-side) has a router.
<tlvb> Fizix: unless you are using your XP computer as the router, you should search in your router docs
<tlvb> bah too late heh
<littlegreen> Fizix so the remote machine, running winXP has a real IP address?
<tlvb> the bad side of using a keyboard layout I'm not accustomed to...
<ActionParsnip> Fizix: if its an XP system connected directly to the web then no forwarding is needed
<ActionParsnip> Fizix: as in with no router
<Fizix> The XP box is using a Verizon DSL modem. I when on a site to grab the IP address and whois info from it as the 'ipconfig' command only gave me a local-style IP address, 192.168....
<eugene_> ActionParsnip: thanx man. i got it
<Fizix> *went
<paulie> whats the name of the kubuntu bling installer background wallpaper (the blue one with the circles) ?
<littlegreen> Fizix and the remote side doesn't have access to the router's control panel? If not I suggest you setup a VPN
<ActionParsnip> Fizix: then simply connect to its IP address (you can findout the IP with http://www.ipchicken.com) and connect to it, you will need to enable remote logon and XP Home doesn't have this feature, only pro does
<hareldvd> How can I configure gvfs mount point?
<ActionParsnip> Fizix: you will need to ask in ##wndows how to enable the remote logon. When you connect it will lock the local display
<ActionParsnip> paulie: i'd ask in #kubuntu
<Fizix> ActionParsnip, yea I enabled Remote Desktoping on XP Pro, allowed the exception on the firewall, etc. That's fine. It just seems like the Terminal Server Client cannot resolve the connection
<paulie> ActionParsnip: i asked but no one knows
<ActionParsnip> Fizix: are you connecting to the IP, it will be something like 80.3.23.67 or somesuch
<Fizix> Littlegreen, I actually was thinking that a little earlier, I'm just trying to make a little less work for myself right though
<guitar-maniac> how can i give administ right to a user though terminal?
<littlegreen> guitar-maniac sudo -i
<Fizix> Yea, the IP address is 72.90.52.241  You can whois it now and see it's the Verizon connection I'm talking about
<guitar-maniac> littlegreen: thanks
<erUSUL> guitar-maniac: sudo adduser $USERNAME admin
<ActionParsnip> guitar-maniac: sudo useradd -G admin username       (for an existing user)
<epinky> paulie: this one? http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.2/screenshots/plasma-other-widgets_thumb.png
<guitar-maniac> guitar-maniac@guitar-maniac-desktop:~$ sudo adduser -G admin guitar_maniac
<guitar-maniac> [sudo] password for guitar-maniac:
<guitar-maniac> guitar-maniac is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Fizix> I do just enter the IP address in the 'Computer' field of the Terminal Server Client, no?
<paulie> epinky: nope, thats the default Air theme wallpaper
<littlegreen> guitar-maniac you should sudo -i first...
<n16h7f0x> i want to reinstall kernel packages using apt how do i do that
<epinky> paulie: ok, sry I'm not a theme expert :D
<paulie> np
<guitar-maniac> didnt work... i mssed up yesterday and took the rights away from myself.. :D
<guitar-maniac> i did, it said the same thing. that im not in the sudoers file.
<MikeChelen> guitar-maniac: use the recovery option at boot to login as root
<dadis420> I get the problem "unable to enumerate usb device on port 8" can someone help me. I can't even boot ubuntu
<guitar-maniac> MikeChelen: ok, i will try that now!
<guntbert> guitar-maniac: then you will have to boot into recovery/root or run a live CD
<erUSUL> guitar-maniac: you have to do it from recovery mode
<brijith> haiii
<Fizix> dadis420, are you installing Ubuntu to a USB-connected external hard drive or something?
<guntbert> !hi | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dadis420> Fizix no and there isn't even anything plugged into usb
<n16h7f0x> i want to reinstall kernel packages using apt-get how do i do that
<boomernang> When I copy cd's with Brasero Disc burner and K3b - Does any data go into /tmp? Im thinking of partitioning my disc and not sure what size to make /tmp
<freaky[t]> n16h7f0x, apt-get install --reinstall <package> i think
<aperson> boomernang, yes
<aperson> boomernang, how much ram do you have?  You can always put that in ram if you have some to spare :)
<boomernang> aperson, 4gig (64bit)
<ActionParsnip> n16h7f0x: do you mean reinstall the current kernel and its packages?
<dadis420> boomerang: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/disk-partitioning.html
<n16h7f0x> ActionParsnip, yes that's right
<aperson> boomernang, same here
<guntbert> !tab | dadis420
<ubottu> dadis420: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip> n16h7f0x: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-`uname -r`      will reinstall the current kernel
<n16h7f0x> thank you very much
<boomernang> aperson,.. yeah :) so im thinking, i have to give /tmp a nice figure don't i?
<freaky[t]> !bored
<boomernang> especially for dvd burning
<dadis420> guntbert ah thanks
<aperson> boomernang, worse comes to worse, it goes into swap
<guntbert> dadis420: you're welcome :-)
<dadis420> I get the problem "unable to enumerate usb device on port 8" can someone help me. I can't even boot ubuntu
<dadis420> This problem is preventing me from using my computer :(
<aperson> boomernang, though I don't really see the reasoning to have a separate /tmp partition
<freaky[t]> lala
<freaky[t]> :D
<boomernang> aperson, well the problem is.. I really want to give / like 1gig
<Dreamglider> i just did a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 to clear/zero out an old hard disk, is there a way to see at what speed it's writing to the device (And/or possible the progress ?)
<boomernang> aperson, less even
<testi> I installed xrdp, when i logged in to it, it started KDE, but I want to start gnome - I uninstalled KDE and now it has problems (it's not describing what problem, just saying that there are problems) - I guess there must be at some point configured that it should start gnome, where?
<hid3nax> Could anyone please help me to set up a multicast router on Ubuntu? I've just installed `smcroute' but don't know what to do next...
<aperson> boomernang, you'd have to be manually specifying lots of partitions then!
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: dd doesnt ave that, it just works and you see nothing
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip: Ok, but is there any way to see the current transfer speed of a USB device(Like the network monitor) since the harddisk is connected via a USB to SATA/PATA bridge ?
<Dreamglider> something like bmon only for USB ports instead
<kalengow> net
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: not sure, never really interested really. Lets see what jeeves tells us
<erUSUL> Dreamglider: iotop ?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: you could use: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/disk_name
<boomernang> aperson, yes! ive got the hang of it,(/boot, /, /var, /var/log, /usr, /home, /tmp, swap) pretty much all i need.  just have no idea what is suitable for /tmp with a computer that has a smallish uptime. (never longer than 1 week)
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: but the disk is very busy with the dd so figures will not be representative
<darkipod> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<darkipod> [mntent]: line 14 in /etc/fstab is bad
<darkipod> mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: can you provide a pastebin of the /etc/fstab file please
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: as well as one of the output of: sudo lshw -C disk
<moDumass> guntbert, thanks, im clearing crap up/ I also have a 13 gig partition, or mount sitting on my desktiop, and i dont know what its for
<moDumass> it serves no purpowse that i know of. it was created on the last update
<boomernang> aperson, you think 5 gig will be plenty for /tmp?
<Dreamglider> erUSUL: thanks that works fine :)
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip: thanks as well.
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: np bro
<DrRobinTosh> RSS = Read some stories
<guntbert> moDumass: if its only a link (as I suppose) it doesn't take up any space, I get one for any USB disk I plug
<moDumass> guntbert, hmm, i get the feeling its a new partition
<erUSUL> Dreamglider: no problem
<Michiduta> is there a way to easily switch from gnash to proprietary flash and vice versa just to view some flash content not supported by gnash?
<darkipod> sent it to u
<guntbert> moDumass: I suggest that you first clear your "crap" and the you pastebin the output of ls -l ~/Desktop
<Dreamglider> it's writing 4.5Mb/s on average, so writing 80Gb will take about hmmm 5 hours
<moDumass> guntbert, thanks, yeh there was a user created for a friend and its full of well, crap, user has been trashed, space is clear
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: not got, can you paste the links in here
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: go have a sleep, or go to the pub
<aperson> boomernang, sure
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: usb sucks at prolonged copies
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: its unbuffered and bursty
<antares> there's some program to cripting files or folders in ubuntu?
<Michiduta> sorry for double posting but it's important to me so here goes : is there a way to easily switch from gnash to proprietary flash and vice versa just to view some flash content not supported by gnash?
<Dreamglider> true but i dont have a stationary pc here so usb to ata will have to do
<boomernang> aperson, ok thanks
<aperson> anajo, enrypt2fs afaik
<moDumass> guntbert, http://www.pastebin.org/59151 - im guessing now that it is a link
<aperson> anajo, nevermind
<dadis420> I get the problem "unable to enumerate usb device on port 8" can someone help me. I can't even boot ubuntu
<moDumass> guntbert, but is it a new partition/mount thats just sitting there using space
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: firewire is a much better option
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip:  i have never used firewire
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: its got intelligence built into the sender and reciever so the transmission is smooth and not full of empty spaces like usb has
<guntbert> moDumass: no, there are no links I have a look at your mounts - brb
<moDumass> guntbert, what am i /we lookin for?
<darkipod> http://pastebin.com/m698fbc7b >>>>>>for the  fstab
<BleSS> by default, when you're looking a video it's downloaded to /tmp, is possible that been downloaded to another dir.? since that I want to change /tmp to shm
<guntbert> moDumass: something with ~12 GB in the output of mount - I guess its the nvidia thing
 * bleah restart
<moDumass> guntbert indeed, not really sure what its for though
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: you can make you life a LOT easier with: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo lshw -C disk | pastebinit
<darkipod> lshw -c disk=>>>>>> http://pastebin.com/m1b638dc5
<guntbert> moDumass: so just unmount it for once: sudo umount /dev/mapper/nvidia<tab>
<moDumass> guntbert,  its unmounted
<Fizix> Why do some channels have double-pound signs?
<guntbert> moDumass: good, if there are no issues - no system complaining you can leave it that way and eventually you remove the enz
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: ok and wat was te rror?
<LuciusMare> this line of sudoers does not work : lucius ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/wminput : It still asks for password.Where is the problem?
<moDumass> guntbert,  how do I remove it, just trash it?
<guntbert> try from /etc/fstab and the you delete that partition
<rumpsy|jobler> Any editor for svg?
<LuciusMare> rumpsy|jobler: inkscape
<rumpsy|jobler> ya, i forgot that, thank you
<darkipod> http://pastebin.com/f4f68b288   <<< for the sudo lshw: -c disk
<rudydekok> hi i'm looking for the command to list the uid (not username) for all files on a mount?
<nature> my soudcard seems working smoothly, but there is no sound i can hear,could any one help me?
<rumpsy|jobler> use just id
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: cool, what error do you get from: sudo mount -a
<darkipod> [mntent]: line 14 in /etc/fstab is bad
<guntbert> moDumass: better not too soon - maybe its a logical volume (do you use LVM?) - leave it unmounted for a while
<darkipod> the drives work fine in Xp
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: i dont care if they work in xp
<darkipod> ok
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: run: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<darkipod> done
<guntbert> rudydekok: ls -ln
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: and switch the floppy line with the line you added so it looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m2961c71
 * bleah re
<rudydekok> i have a mount where all the files belong to user 'nobody' and to restore the original permissions I need to retreive the original uid's
<rudydekok> sorry suntbert! missed yr answer. that's it! tnx
<rudydekok> guntbert that is..
<guntbert> rudydekok: you're welcome :-)
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: save the new file and reboot
<darkipod> ok bro u the man if works brb
<guntbert> moDumass: later you will want to have a look at sudo fdisk -l (to see every partition) and the use a  partition manager (gparted, parted, fdisk, cfdisk,...) to delete the partition
<amimusa> hello, i guess it is a simple thing but i can't find the log to identify the problem, please some help with the next issue
<amimusa> when i try to download my email with evolution i get an error telling me that the file is too big
<amimusa> i have enough space in the hard disk
<amimusa> i revised the mails from webmail and there is no huge mail
<lovre> hi all. I seem to have a problem. I cant update with KPackageKit, it says: "Failed to fetch ,,, Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8080 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111: Connection refused)"  I dont understand why its trying to connect to localhost? I think it might have something to do with me trying to install tinyproxy, firehol and dansguarding the other day. But i have purged all of them. Nevertheless, it seems as if i am myselfs proxy or something.... Any
<lovre>  ideas about this??
<LuciusMare> this line of sudoers does not work : lucius ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/wminput : It still asks for password.Where is the problem?
<amimusa> i tried to find the log, but i can't
<amimusa> please any help
<dani_> ciaooo
<dani_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dani_> ciao
<dani_> !list
<iceroot> dani_: stop that please
<vox> dani_: stop that
<guntbert> !it | dani_
<ubottu> dani_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: better?
<darkipod> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<darkipod> mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Pirate_Hunter> since moving to karmic I've been noticing some serious slow connection and some websites either take long to connect or don't connect at all, is there an issue with networking in karmic I don't know about?
<Fizix> Troubles getting the RDP XP host to communicate with my Terminal Server Client, and now I that I've dual-booted the XP box with Ubuntu, it can't connect to the DSL ethernet line
<darkipod> dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<darkipod> /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Fizix> I hate this box.
<darkipod> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: well everything matches up so I am confused
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin > darkipod
<ubottu> darkipod, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Fizix: are you using redsktop to connect?
<ActionParsnip> rdesktop*
<ActionParsnip> !info rdesktop
<Fizix> ActionParsnip, I was using the 'Terminal Server Client' that's packaged with Ubuntu 9.10
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 140 kB, installed size 488 kB
<ActionParsnip> Fizix: if you PM me I'll try the connection if you'd link. I cant get past the logon screen as I do not have your credentials
<darkipod> i have no clue how to use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> darkipod: you did it earlier when you gave me those outputs
<darkipod> copied what u told me to do bro
<tarinikanth> how to set classpath for java?
<epinky> LuciusMare: is your customized rule at the END of sudoers file ?
<guntbert> !pastebin | darkipod
<ubottu> darkipod: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pointexta> hello everbody - i need help with my netbook entering the web
<epinky> pointexta: what's the error?
<pointexta> hy epinky
<pointexta> i got an acer aspire one 531 - it has got an inside modem and i cant connect using the network manager
<darkipod> using the website for this
<darkipod> http://pastebin.com/m2abaf42d
<epinky> tarinikanth: export CLASSPATH=/path/to/your/class/path
<Jack|Hardy> Hello!
<Starcraftmazter> in 9.10, when i play something fullscreen in totem, the top bar does not go away and blocks the topmost pixels of the video, is there any solution for this?
<Jack|Hardy> I'm new to ubuntu D:
<littlegreen> Starcraftmazter try auto-hide the panel
<pointexta> at the moment im connectet via usb-modem
<epinky> pointexta: do you use ppp to connect your modem?
<darkipod> error i get when i try to mount a disk http://pastebin.com/d401991b5
<Jack|Hardy> How are you guys today
<littlegreen> !ot | Jack|Hardy
<ubottu> Jack|Hardy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack|Hardy> oh thanks ubottu
<pointexta> epinky: sorry, do not know
<epinky> pointexta: what error fo you get?
<epinky> pointexta: what error do you get?*
<darkipod> sudo lshw -c disk >>>>> http://pastebin.com/d5a6fd1c9
<epinky> darkipod: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.ORI
<pointexta> epinky: when trying to connect, the network manger goes "not running" und the LED for my modem turns off - "you are now offline"
<epinky> pointexta: is it dial-up service?
<littlegreen> pointexta do you connect to a router or are you dialing a phone modem?
<pointexta> epinky: ...dont know exactly - got a sim card - put it directly into the netbook (i deactivated the pin)
<darkipod> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.ORI done
<epinky> darkipod: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<pointexta> littlegreen: aceraspire one531 integrated globetrotter modem
<darkipod> done
<pointexta> <-- from austria - not very good at IT-english
<Starcraftmazter> littlegreen: thanks
<darkipod> fstab is open what next?
<littlegreen> pointexta you are attempting to use internet from a mobile-phone company>?
<littlegreen> *internet service
<pointexta> littlegreen: yes i do
<epinky> darkipod: replace in line 13 /dev/scd0 with /dev/sr0
<Jack|> I think to many children play with computers these days
<littlegreen> pointexta and they didn't provide you with software when signing the contract?!?
<Jack|> Ubuntu 10.x was released when?
<epinky> darkipod: replaced?
<alabd> Good day everyone , where will  epiphany downloaded files be saved in default ?(in browser download folder is set filesystem but there is nothing)
<jrib> Jack|: ubuntu versions correspond to dates.  For example, 9.10 = 2009 october.  So 10.04 will only be released in april of next year
<darkipod> done
<Jack|> Ah I see, thank you sir!
<epinky> darkipod: save and quit
<darkipod> done and reboot?
<epinky> darkipod: now on terminal "sudo mount -a"
<_cb> My USB headphones stopped working. lsusb does not list them. How to fix?
<littlegreen> pointexta contact your ISP (Internet Service Provider) - tell them about your problem and that you want a solution. You may have to take your laptop to one of their offices... but they are ought to solve your problem - otherwise you won't be their customer anymore and you won't pay them a penny ;-)
<pointexta> littlegreen: the netbook was sold with winxp - and i tried 10 different linux-dists - not one can handle the modem
<TuTUXG> can anyone help me? i changed my soundcard and pulseaudio won't connect to it, the soundcard works fine with livecd
<littlegreen> pointexta what modem is that exactly?
<Jack|> keep trying dudes
<Jack|> its more fun this way anyway
<darkipod> sudo mount -a gets  now what
<epinky> pointexta: check this: http://sopanshewale.blogspot.com/2009/11/setting-up-netsetter-gprs-from-idea-on.html , it should be used as a base (wdial.conf part)
<epinky> darkipod: no error?
<darkipod> sudo mount -a *
<_cb> tutuxg do you have the pulse audio applet?
<darkipod> does nothing
<darkipod> darkipod@darkipod-desktop:~$  is what i get
<TuTUXG> _cb: yes, but im under kde
<epinky> darkipod: then if no error, you're done
<darkipod> reboot?
<epinky> darkipod: no, your cd must be operational now
<TuTUXG> _cb: i have the pulseaudio volume control program, it only shows dummy in/out put
<_cb> tutuxg if you click on it and select volume control, output devices. Is your card listed?
<TuTUXG> _cb: no
<pointexta> epinky: no problem connecting an usb-modem - my problem is the integrated modem (globetrotter)
<epinky> pointexta: if it use a SIM then it must be a GSM modem, right?
<pointexta> epinky_ OPTION GlobeTrotter HSUPA
<epinky> pointexta: uses*
<TuTUXG> _cb, and under configuration, it says no card available for configuration
<_cb> tutuxg what is listed if you do cat /proc/asound/cards
<ActionParsnip> epinky: why does scdX not work in fstab when the single drive was there initially?
<TuTUXG> _cb, hold on
<epinky> ActionParsnip: no idea man
<epinky> ActionParsnip: :)
<TuTUXG> _cb: 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<pointexta> littlegreen: OPTION GlobeTrotter HSUPA
<ActionParsnip> epinky: i tried to help earlier but looks like srX is the way
<somono666> Hello World!
<_cb> What is listed under audio if you do lspci?
<TuTUXG> _cb: and HDA Intel at 0xff8d8000 irq 22
<_cb> tutuxg What is listed under audio if you do lspci?
<TuTUXG> _cb: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03
<littlegreen> pointexta give your internet provider a phone call and explain your problem. I think they will have better solution than I can provide you with
<TuTUXG> _cb: it's a laptop btw
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi guys, i want to speed up my system by puttin up to 4GB of RAM and I found this procedure on the web "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-server" + "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-server" + "sudo apt-get install linux-image-server linux-server" the guide is saying if I do as written I wouldn't have to swap to a 64-bit sys in order to have 4GB RAM or more working, is that true? if, yes, what am I changing of my system? I run In
<_cb> looks as if it is not recognizing the sound card. Unfortunatelly don't know how to fix that
<IpSe_DiXiT> trepid on gnome. thanks a lot :D
<_cb> tutuxg looks as if it is not recognizing the sound card. Unfortunatelly don't know how to fix that
<TuTUXG> _cb: but it works fine with livecd
<pointexta> littlegreen: i tried already - "nosupport for linux user"
<epinky> pointexta: is your modem there? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<TuTUXG> _cb: well, thanks anyways
<_cb> tutuxg good point. Don't know why it would work on livecd but not list
<littlegreen> pointexta try http://www.klabs.be/~fpiat/linux/debian/Option_Globetrotter_HSUPA_Modem/
<TuTUXG> _cb: my old lap's mb fried, so i just install the old harddrive into this new laptop, with the old system on it
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  the server kernel has PAE support so can access more then 4gb of ram. if you have EXACTLY 4gb of ram. Im not sure you are going to gain anything. with exactly 4gb of ram . some is still 'reserved' for use by the system.
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  so you still wont have  full access to all 4 gb.
<Jack|Bored> ah PAE addressing
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  so all your work may be for very little gain.
<Jack|Bored> That sounds about right
<hylman> hi all, anybody using ubuntu netbook remix 9.10?
<Jack|Bored> no but google has this cool new cloud OS thingy
<Jack|Bored> check it out hylman
<Jack|Bored> lolz
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: right, so what this guide's sayin is not that trustworthy as it seems... I have 2gb now, whatz the max amount of ram i can install without any "weird" procedure on my system? (being sure it'll be recognized and used)
<hylman> Jack|Bored: google chromium OS is still under dev...
<hylman> not my cup of tea
<Jack|Bored> Yeah I like linux kernels anyway
<pointexta> littlegreen: epinky: thanks for your help, but now im confused - but i will try to lok through your links
<hylman> I wonder if anyone notice that the "games" tab of UNR is clipped at the bottom, i.e.: last icons were clipped
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  once you get over 4gb . then its time to worry about the pae  or 64bit. Personally i just use 64bit distros all the time now a days
<hylman> Jack|Bored: what's the boot time like? have u tried one?
<Jack|Bored> I wish D:
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  from my understanding the normal 32bit kernbel can addres UP TO 4gb. however some of the 4gb will still be reserved by the system and thus not fully useable.
<sjd> hey. I have a dell Studio 14. Karmic is up. but no sound. what to do?
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  i imagine the 64bit, and pae stuff still have that same limitatiion
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  pay attention to how much ram and swap you are using. If you are never using swap. then more ram proberly wont help much.
<Jack|Bored> Actually Dr. Willis I think in theory its 3.5 GB? I know XP only uses 3.25 MAX but thats an NT system
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: ok, so till 4gb. where can i find this piece of info? cuz i looked it up but it seems everyone says a different thing, isnt there an "official" ubuntu guide about it? (haven't found it)
<sjd> please help. badly need sound
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  i read a lot of forum posts on it. its a hardware limition of the 4gb thing to some degree.. if you have exactly 4gb of ram . a small part of it will still get reserved for use by the hardware.  From what i recall.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: atm im using 48% of 2gb of ram and 3% of 3.5 Gb of swap
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  if you have more then 4gb then its time to worry about it,
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  odd that you are using any swap at all. if your ram is not 100%
<sjd> can someone help? please
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: yeah i thought it was strange as well, but thatz what i see by opening the System Monitor
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  you are proberly worring about things too much.  Linux handles memory much better then windows does.
<Jack|Bored> Now that is a cool feature of Ubuntu Ipse!
<epinky> sjd: I'd suggest you to get rid of pulseaudio, but I think ubuntugeek.com's link is down :(
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: yeah but sometimes when im running lots of processes together, some of em gets stuck and i think its a ram-related issue, thatz why i thought about puttin in some more
<Jack|Bored> BSD handles memory well too, but not my cup of tea :P
<sjd> epinky: killall pulseaudio ?
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  you can always try. but ive rarely had ram issues with linux.
<Mkman> hello
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  you would have to be putting quite a bit of load/ram ussage on a system to make  things 'stuck' :)
<hylman> really, nobody using UNR here?
<Dr_Willis> hylman:  theres a few in here that use it.
<epinky> sjd: I meant uninstalling PULSEAUDIO and going back to ALSA , try to do a search about that
<hylman> Dr_Willis: do you use it?
<mrXX> please recommend me a good open source mailing software - that integrates easily with database
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: so you think the reason why sometimes it gets stuck itz cuz of my cpu? but i have 2.40Ghz dual core processor
<Dr_Willis> hylman:  ive used it in the past. poerhaps ask your actual question about it . and someone may answer you
<Jack|Bored> mrXX Try Thunderbird or Evolution?
<sjd> epinky: okay. thanks for the tip. let me give a try
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  it all depends on what you are doing.  Ive rarely managed to overload my linux machines
<mrXX> Jack|Bored i mean something that can be integrated with the website and my database
<Jack|Bored> ruh roh outta ideaz
<guwe> how to extract file *.rar ?
<Jack|Bored> and time! see ya
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: i really run several processes at the same time, processes that, according to the System Monitor get up to 20% of cpu usage sometimes...
<hylman> I wonder if anyone notice in UNR 9,10, that in the "games" tab window clips the bottom icons
<AlexJones> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 freshly. I had exported all imported data from the programs for backup. The only thing I forgot to export was the bookmarks in firefox. Luckily I made a complete backup of the /home folder. Which folder do I have to copy to my new installation so I get all my Firefox 3.5 bookmarks back?
<Cajjita> server irc.rizon.net
<epinky> guwe: Gnome?
<IpSe_DiXiT> AlexJones: /home/.mozilla/firefox/a-random-number-of-your-user/bookmarks
<guwe> epinky, yes
<epinky> guwe: open File Roller then
<IpSe_DiXiT> AlexJones: but i guess you had to "export" them before in order to creat a .html file to import now that you need...
<Dr_Willis> i always just copy the whole .mozilla dir over to my new install. :)  befor i run firefox the first time.
<guwe> epinky, how? archieve type not supported
<vega> AlexJones: .mozilla/firefox/... you can import from there using Bookmarks -> Manage bookmarks -> Import and backup
<guwe> epinky, its ok. solved
<guwe> thanks
<kavurt> AlexJones: have you heard about Xmarks? once you installed it, you don't have to worry about bookmarks anymore. . .
<johnny__> hi, exist a way for protect a file of modification, so nobody can modify it (all users, include root user)?
<ubuntu_> encryption?
<ubuntu_> True Crypt?
<ubuntu_> cyphers! :D
<jrib> johnny__: man chattr
<jcrawford> hey guys when the next version of Ubuntu comes out will the update manager update me or will I need to do a new install etc.?  I am not sure how Linux handles upgrades like that
<jrib> jcrawford: update manager will inform you about it
<jrib> !away > crohakon|zZz
<ubottu> crohakon|zZz, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> johnny__: could chmod g-w o-w a-w to mark it read only, root can still set writable back though
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  ubuntu supports upgrading to the next release. thats not really a  'linux' thing. but a ubuntu thing. :)
<crohakon|zZz> oh hush
<jcrawford> jrib, is it generally safe to upgrade through the update manager or is it still being tested etc.
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  it pays to always have backups. I always do clean installs personally.
<johnny__> yes root can undo the protection stuff also in chattr
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, well i know Fedora does as well which is why i stated i was not sure how all linux flavors handled it :)
<jcrawford> thanks Dr_Willis
<jrib> jcrawford: it's supposed to be safe once it is released, but you should have backups just in case as Dr_Willis suggested
<ActionParsnip> !vnc > Fizix
<ubottu> Fizix, please see my private message
<jrib> johnny__: if you don't want root to be able to undo some setting then you need some sort of hardware protection.  Try a cd-r I guess?
<ubuntu_> or a masterlock
<ubuntu_> on a box with your hard drives in it
<johnny__> ok
<johnny__> cdrom maybe
<maxstirner1> my karmic isnt booting, any ideas how to troubleshoot it?
<Jack|F3> Try googling karmic wiki maxstirner!
<maxstirner1> In Eastern beliefs, the karmic effects of all deeds are viewed as actively shaping past, present, and future experiences. The results or 'fruits' of actions ...?
<AlexJones> IpSe_DiXiT, , veha, kavurt: But I can only import if I have a .json file or not? Can I simply move the entire subfolder to the new installation?
<ActionParsnip> maxstirner1: boot to liveCD or installed karmic?
<Jack|F3> Conscious decisions are important, they define us on a lot of levels max.
<maxstirner1> installed, its suddenly stopped booting at an early stage
<maxstirner1> "starting apparmor profile" etc
<Misantropo> i am trying to run a bootp server for upgrading the firmware of my modem/router. When running the command: bootpd -d4 it returns: bootpd: error(3):  bind: Address already in use
<maxstirner1> ActionParsnip: first it stopped upon "Loading cpufreq modules" which I deactivated, this didnt help, so I assume its the step after that
<ActionParsnip> maxstirner1: edit the boot options in grub with e to edit the boot to not show the boot splash so you can see whats going on
<maxstirner1> ActionParsnip: I would really just like to know how to troubleshoot it..
<Misantropo> there is no info on the web for this error
<maxstirner1> ActionParsnip: It does turn off splash at the end, showing where its failed..
<Jack|F3> Well booting into an OS is a simple matter, just some machine code and software and stuff
<maxstirner1> you mean quiet=no
<Jack|F3> Try googling bootloader max
<Dr_Willis> Misantropo:  sounds liek it may allr4eady be running, perhaps you need to 'restart' the service.
<Misantropo> i see
<Misantropo> Dr_Willis, thanks
<ActionParsnip> maxstirner1: then websearch for that, see if there are bugs or guides for it
<IpSe_DiXiT> AlexJones: told u though, if u wanted to import ur bookmarks u should have had them "exported" before in a .html file, im not sure about what u can do now, but u can try what Dr_Willis suggested, just copy and paste ur whole old /.mozilla folder into ur new /home overwriting  the new one and see what happens (of course id do a backup of my new one, u never no...)
<maxstirner1> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help, sadly there arent.. where would the logfiles be?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Jack|F3> hello!
<AlexJones> IpSe_DiXiT, OK. Thank you.
<EvaLuaTe> when trying to install python-fife i get this error: python-fife: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<IpSe_DiXiT> AlexJones: no sweat :D
<Misantropo> Dr_Willis, it is not running
<Jack|F3> Tired
<Jack|F3> Go away
<djura-san> hello 2all
<sponzor> do you have ubuntu server graphic install option?
<EvaLuaTe> anyone...?
<sledgeas> hello. i have only ssh access to ubuntu. how can i perform software updates via command line (i.e. see what update are available and then actually update) thanks!
<LjL> sledgeas: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mrXX>  If i export a file running a php code in my website(located in a remote server) where will the file get exported??
<SeismicMike> I have a mild pet peeve.... I connect to a Cisco VPN using vpnc and Network-Manager-vpnc... I originally installed this system as 9.04 (jaunty), but upgraded to 9.10 (karmic) when it came out. Before the upgrade, I would get a padlock icon that would cover my connection icon in my "task bar" when I was connected, but after the upgrade I don't get that any more
<EvaLuaTe> LjL: any idea why i get that error when trying to install python-fife?
<Jack|F3> Mike a CCNA or CCNP could help you
<SeismicMike> It's not a major problem - the VPN still works - I just like the quick visual reference to tell me if I'm connected
<Jack|F3> Maybe they'll address that in 10.x
<LjL> !info python-fife
<ubottu> Package python-fife does not exist in karmic
<LjL> EvaLuaTe: where does that come from?
<EvaLuaTe> LjL: no idea, I'm actually trying to install unknown-horizons, and it requires python-fife
<Jack|F3> That's a cool game!
<sjd> epinky: hey. i ran apt-get purge pulseaudio. now pulseaudio had been installed. but now, seems, sound is not managed. what to do?
<LjL> EvaLuaTe: that's not in the repos either - where does it come from?
<EvaLuaTe> Jack|F3: yeah, I'm looking forward to try it myself. Any tips on how to get it to install?
<EvaLuaTe> LjL: : http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/07/unknown-horizons-rts-game.html
<jarod51> Hi
<Jack|F3> Try WinE, but remember it is a D3D10 game
<jacekowski> hi
<howlymowly> hi guys.. do any of you know something about restructured text?  I am considiering using it as an alternativ to latex but i don't know how to number figures and tables...
<epinky> sjd: now, I guess ALSA should be installed
<boomernang> in the install of 9.10 i chose to partition one of my discs as /home/sdb/data. its all sweet but it is owned by root and in group root. Is this the proper way/safest way? Or should i change its ownership and group to my ubuntu user?
<jarod51> I don't manage to activate dual screen with an ati graphic card. Can anybody help me ?
<miha> hello i wonder why Display settings with ATI user interface never lasts for next reboot... i click apply, ok... it works for that session, but on next load, i get old wrong settings. i dont expect quick fix... but it would be welcome for future version ...
<jacekowski> i have one question - who had so stupid idea to use untested beta grub2 in "stable" distribution
<Frantic> does anyone know a way to add a windows user from linux? :)
<sjd> epinky: ALSA is already installed. i can get the mixer running from the terminal. 1.0.20
<jrib> jacekowski: please ask actual support questions here
<Jack|F3> lol
<AlexJones> IpSe_DiXiT, , veha, kavurt: It worked. Firefox automatically makes a backup. There is a folder called "backupfolder". Very nice. Thx for the help.
<jacekowski> it's like every single day we have user with same grub2 problems
<miha> jarod51: make sure display is connected before you log in
<jacekowski> on #ubuntu-pl
<epinky> sjd: are you following some howto or guide?
<Jack|F3> Poland! That's a cool country
<jrib> jacekowski: bugs.ubuntu.com
<sponzor> do you have ubuntu server graphic install option?
<sjd> epinky: nope.
<LjL> EvaLuaTe: it doesn't really seem to me like that package is supposed to work in karmic...
<jacekowski> jrib: reported, nobody care
<Jack|F3> Good call jacekowski
<jrib> jacekowski: link?
<jarod51> miha: it's ok :)
<epinky> sjd: ouch, gimme a minute
<sjd> epinky: :)
<LjL> EvaLuaTe: try following these instructions instead (first remove the lines you added to sources.list with the other instructions) http://aminesoft.wordpress.com/2009/11/15/unknown-horizons-game-for-ubuntu/
<LjL> in there at least karmic is explicitly mentioned
<Jack|F3> wow 1411 users what a party
<miha> i'll repeat .. for log :)...  i wonder why Display settings with ATI user interface never lasts for next reboot... i click apply, ok... it works for that session, but on next load, i get old wrong settings. i dont expect quick fix... but it would be welcome for future version ...
<jacekowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477430
<jacekowski> i've found couple duplicates of it in different variations
<jacekowski> and no response to any of them
<Jack|F3> GRUB has had a troubled history IMO
<jarod51> miha: one more information, i don't/can't use ati proprietary drivers :(
<jacekowski> but somebody had time to strip down gdm configurator
<jacekowski> to 5 options
<maxstirner1> my karmic isnt booting as of today and its really winding me up
<jacekowski> instead of normall configurator
<jacekowski> and add loads of shit
<jacekowski> it's getting worse every release
<EvaLuaTe> LjL: yup, that seems to work. Thanks a lot :)
<Dr_Willis> jacekowski:  that would be the GNOME devs doing that to GDM i recall...
<maxstirner1> update-grub2 isnt working either
<AlexJones> During installation of Ubuntu 9.10 I had created a 15GB /tmp partition within my encrypted LVM. Now I realize that those 15 GB is too much. How can I mount the 15 GB /tmp partition to /media/files permanently and use /tmp in the root partition? I had edited the fstab and changed /dev/mapper/encryptedVol-tmp /tmp    ext4    defaults        0       2
<AlexJones>      to     /dev/mapper/encryptedVol-tmp /media/files    ext4    defaults        0       2
<AlexJones> . But then after the next reboot I was not able to log in anymore getting the error message: "/usr/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check exited with status 256). What should I do?
<FloodBot5> AlexJones: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> jacekowski: whining here accomplishes nothing other than me caring less about helping you
<sjd> epinky: ?
<LuciusMare> epinky: holy mother,5 channels,two topics and nobody ever told me this,it works! :D
<jacekowski> jrib: i don't want your help
<jacekowski> jrib: i fixed it myself
<miha> :D
<junruh> d
<jrib> jacekowski: this channel is for help
<sledgeas> thanks LjL!
<jacekowski> jrib: but there is loads of people that come to -pl and ask same questions
<miha> #ubuntu-offtopic for netsex :D
<junruh> I can't open a panel!
 * Brandano watches as the #ubuntu-offtopic user count rises...
<miha> :D
<jacekowski> you can help my by not adding untested software to distribution that is used by normal users that don't know anything about PC
<Brandano> Howdy people
<jacekowski> me*
<JediMaster> anyone know why amarok seems to have forgotten all my track details and doesn't even try to read any ID3 (or similar info)? I've checked the same m4a track in VLC and it reads the track info
<junruh> miha:What's netsex?
<Dr_Willis> jacekowski:  this channel is not in charge of that.
<miha> it's like phonesex, only you type
<Brandano> I want to install kubuntu from an iso image on a spare ext3 partition on my multiboot laptop, keeping my current grub2 install. Anyone knows if this is feasible?
<jrib> jacekowski: this is open source, bugs happen.  Document the fix on the bug report and point them there.  You said you found duplicates, but I don't see any.  One way to help triage the bug, is to mark all the duplicates so that developers can work on the issue more easily
<junruh> Ahh, I've do it alreaddy
<miha> Brandano: during install tell to install grub on partition or nowhere at all, not on mbr, then edit grub settings for MBR yourself to continue loading from that partition
<Brandano> miha: usually one-handed, though, so it's much slower
<sjd> epinky: I badly need sound. :(
<Brandano> miha: so I should boot in any case from the CD media, right?
<SmokeyD> Hey people, I am having the weirdest network problem. I manually configure my network. The sysadmins here gave me a static dhcp lease. But when I set /etc/network/interfaces to use dhcp for eth0 and I restart the network, I don't get a reply after the dhcp requests to 255.255.255.255
<Brandano> I sort of hoped I could run the installer within one of the other OSes
<miha> Brandano: well later you can edit main grub to add boot from that partition
<SmokeyD> when I then add a route to the subnet in which eth0 should get an address and say ifconfig eth0 up, and then say dhclient3 eth0
<SmokeyD> I do get an address
<miha> Brandano: just dont install over existing grub
<SmokeyD> so somehow I don't get a reply on the dhcp requests to 255.255.255.255
<littlegreen> Brandano static DHCP is used to assign always the same IP address to a network card's MAC Address. You don't have to input ip addresses manualy
<epinky> sjd: "sudo file /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio" gives any result?
<Brandano> littlegreen: nice to know that...
<sjd> epinky: error: no such file or directory
<littlegreen> Brandano => you don't configure your network manualy => everything is OK... or it is not static DHCP
<Brandano> littlegreen: I think you meant to say this to SmokeyD  :)
<epinky> sijd: ouch :(  , you had to backed it up
<littlegreen> Brandano I'm very sorry, I did...
<littlegreen> SmokeyD static DHCP is used to assign always the same IP address to a network card's MAC Address. You don't have to input ip addresses manualy
<SmokeyD> ow, wait, I indeed missed that
<SmokeyD> :)
<SmokeyD> littlegreen: yeah I know
<DaNoObY> Hey guys I want to use chroot to update an ubuntu distriub via apt... What else beside envoking it via <chroot /media/sda1> do I have to do?
<Brandano> plus, "static" and "DHCP" don't usually fit in the same sentence. Unless you are talking about ip reservation :)
<littlegreen> SmokeyD => you don't configure network manualy => Everything is ok.. or it is not static DHCP routing
<SmokeyD> The problem is, I am not getting an IP through DHCP
<SmokeyD> Brandano: I am indeed talking about a reservation
<Brandano> so it's a matter of tweaking the DHCP server
<Brandano> so that a MAC will have the same IP assigned
<SmokeyD> I am not at home, I am in a business environment
<sjd> epinky: uh oh. what to do now?
<SmokeyD> So I'll try to explain again
<SmokeyD> sorry if I'm not clear in my explanation
<SmokeyD> The syadmin here setup an ip reservation for me based on my mac address
<epinky> sjd: ok, anyway let's try "sudo apt-get install -y esound esound-clients esound-common libesd-alsa0"
<SmokeyD> in his dhcp server
<Brandano> SmokeyD: you mean your DHCP client doesn't find a DHCP server on broadcast?
<SmokeyD> Brandano: yes
<Brandano> hmm, can you actually ping he DHCP server if you assign a static ip manually?
<SmokeyD> :) you sound so much clearer when you say it
<SmokeyD> Brandano: yes I can
<Riba^^m> a
<Riba^^m> a
<Riba^^m> a
<FloodBot5> Riba^^m: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zauber> Say I've got a server running a wiki under apache, postfix, dovecot, a webmail client, and samba file sharing - all on a local intranet. What sort of technology would I look into if I wanted all the users of wiki/email/filesharing to authenticate with the same password - I just want one place to set up user accounts for all these services. Is there some such thing?
<ranjan> how to chake out my input devise seting in ubuntu 9.10
<ranjan> via command
<AlexJones> Could anybody please help me with the following problem? http://pastebin.ca/1696317
<Brandano> SmokeyD: I wish I also knew how to help you. TBH I am not really a networking expert
<SmokeyD> Brandano: and when I set it to dhcp but don't start the network yet, then add a route to my local subnet on eth0, then say ifconfig eth0 up and then use dhclient3 -s <ip of dhcp server> I do get an ip address
<ranjan> how to chake out my input devise seting in ubuntu 9.10 via command
<DaNoObY> Hey Guyz, I am tying to update an usb drive's ubuntu distro via a live as I dont have access to it! What else beside <chroot /media/sda1> do I have to do? I want to use aptitute to update>
<ranjan> how to chake out my input devise seting in ubuntu 9.10 via command  weater it's alsa, oss or pulse .. i am not sure so please help
<Brandano> ranjan: audio input, not input device. Input devices are mice and keyboards
<MaXlMuS>  hello good morning guys
<Brandano> ranjan: by default on 9.x the audio is managed by pulse, both when recording and for playback
<DaNoObY> Pease just give me a short hint! I know it is just one or two commands but not which?!? I am tying to update an USB drive's ubuntu distro via a live CD as I don't have access to it! What else beside <chroot /media/sda1> do I have to do? I want to use aptitute to update?
<AlexJones> MaXlMuS, it is 14:37. You should get a litte earlier.
<AlexJones> MaXlMuS, it is 14:37. You should get up a litte earlier.
<Brandano> ranjan: you can check in the sound preferences, what is the entry for the audio recording
<Brandano> ranjan: the "sound capture" item, I mean
<MaXlMuS> i know but but...
<MaXlMuS> tlol
<DaNoObY> Who knows how to use chroot and has a few seconds for me?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sjd> epinky: trying.
<DaNoObY> Who is familiar with chroot?
<ActionParsnip> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<sjd> epinky: installed the packages. what next?
<DaNoObY> !chroot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Brandano> DaNoObY: careful what you do with chroot and "mount bind" directives
<MikeChelen> bluetooth headset stopped showing up in the sound preferences, anyone know how to diagnose the problem?
<ranjan> Brandano:: but it is not giving me any idea what short of codec it is ud=sing for inputing sound
<DaNoObY> Bra
<sjd> epinky: ?
<epinky> sjd: reboot (and pray) you got rid of pulseaudio without following any guide(Don't do that again)
<sponzor> can you install ubuntu server from ubuntu dvd?
<ranjan> Brandano:: if you have any idea then let me know ...
<amokpaule> Hello, i deletet by accident the bottom panel in gnome , can i somehow restore it?
<MikeChelen> sponzor: think it requires the server cd
<Brandano> ranjan: wave input. Should map to a mixer device. Usually alsa
<DaNoObY> Brandano: I just need to now what else beside <chroot /media/sda1> I have to do, to get it fully invoked?
<bazhang> !resetpanels | amokpaule
<ubottu> amokpaule: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<amokpaule> Ty
<Python1320> Small test:VERSION
<smb96> dont forget to mount /proc
<Python1320> oh wow
<Python1320> Those clients are very compatible
<Brandano> DaNoObY: nothing really. You have to log in.
<miha> :D
<DaNoObY> Brandano: I just need to now what else beside <chroot /media/sda1> I have to do, to get it fully invoked? I know about the risk but it is just a usb junp dirve with no sensitive data
<Python1320> Need to try quassel.
<Lord-Readman> hi
<Brandano> smb96: isn't that usually mounted via fstab?
<Lord-Readman> how long does it take for ideas to get rejected or approved? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22712/
<Brandano> DaNoObY: the risk is messing up your "host" os, not the usb drive
<DaNoObY> doing with login username
<DaNoObY> well my host is a live cd
<DaNoObY> >(
<ranjan> Brandano:: Analog superio duplex  is being used as hard ware profile  and i am not geting that what is that .. if you have any idea what that
<Brandano> because if you have mount bind directives in fstab, some of the directories you see will actually be on your local HD
<Brandano> ranjan: it's your soundcard chipset
<smb96> Brandano, yes, but for me sometimes it does not work, so i do it manual
<amokpaule> Its not restoring it to defaults
<DaNoObY> Brandano: -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied    This is what I get
<DaNoObY> if I login
<Brandano> because the user has its home set to /dev/null
<Brandano> and no permissions to it
 * bleah leaving .
<MaXlMuS> i wonder if this irc server is runing from a ubuntu machine =P
<Brandano> not that having ermissions would help...
<harovali1> hi, how can I deactivate the graphic environment in ubuntu karmic ?
<miha> Brandano: well no permission is irrelavant :D /dev/null is not really useful :D
<miha> hehe
<miha> yeah
<harovali1> i'd like the machine to be text-only
<EagleScreen> harovali1: sudo service gdm stop
<DaNoObY> so how can i chage that, or will I be able to run a full update using apt anyway
<smb96> DaNoObY, how did you do the mount bind?
<kosnick> hi , i got some issue (after upgrding to 9.10) with jack control. Every time i start jack control music in (all) players stops. By the moment i quit jack control music comes back again. Anything?
<harovali1> EagleScreen: thanks; now how can I prevent gdm from starting at all ?
<smb96> DaNoObY, why not?
<DaNoObY> smb96: with <mount /media/sda1>
<ranjan> Brandano:: so how to know which driver it is using onmy system
<Brandano> harovali1: change the runlevel in init.d?
<DaNoObY> smb96: I am just wondering
<SmokeyD> Brandano: I just had to leave the dhcp server rest for a while I guess. After leaving the machine alone for a while, I do get normal dhcp replies
<EagleScreen> harovali1: install rcconf package, run rcconf and disable gdm from the list
<smb96> nono
<SmokeyD> I guess it got the heebyjeebies or something
<smb96> DaNoObY, not good
<Brandano> SmokeyD: probably it had to wait until a cronjob started
<sjd> epinky: hey. no sound still. what to do?
<DaNoObY> why?
<DaNoObY> smb96: why_
<smb96> DaNoObY, search for a howto or something. You will break something if i just tell you the commands
<DaNoObY> smb96: I was looking for one but didnt find one...
<sjd> epinky: ? :(
<DaNoObY> smb96:  so I was just tying out
<harovali1> EagleScreen: in the rcconf list, gdm appears already deselected, is that suposed to represent the current runlevel configuration ? or should I call rcconf with parameters ?
<epinky> sjd: read this carefully: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html I wanted to post this before, but ubuntugeek.com was down, bad luck :(
<ubuntu__> hey all, looking for help with Huawei E620 USB modem, it gets recognised when I first plug it in, but then it dissappears from network manager. Can anyone give me a clue?
<DaNoObY> ?
<quizme> i installed a program called "maglev-rub" and i'm trying to figure out how much memory it takes up. how do i do that?
<harovali1> Brandano: I tried that, but being the normal graphics runlevel "2" sonfused me. I expected it to be 5 , and be able to change 5 to 2, but being this the situation, I would know toi which runlevel change the system
<tuxcrafter> hello everybody, i got a killer issue here. I upgraded the production ubuntu server here and i now got the issue that all non root processes cant get acces to the internet
<tuxcrafter> i cant ping as normal use
<smb96> DaNoObY, there must be tons of it
<smb96> DaNoObY, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tuxcrafter> my mailserver is also down because it cant resolve anymore
<tuxcrafter> it can be bind or apparmor of whatever
<smb96> DaNoObY, from "Preparing Your Working Environment"
<EagleScreen> this is strange for me, harovali1
<tuxcrafter> does somebody know how to debug this and get the system working again
<smb96> they want to install grub, but you can use the chroot part
<MikeChelen> quizme: look in system monitor process list
<quizme> mikechelen thanks
<MikeChelen> quizme: the same came be done from command line with "top" or "htop"
<squircle> hi, is there a way i can chroot my sftp users? right now they all have access to the root filesystem when (ideally) i only want their root directory to be /srv
<quizme> mikechelen my problem is that the process name is not descriptive
<tuxcrafter> so the network is network unreachable as non root
<EagleScreen> harovali1: you can usa other runlevel or edit the current
<epinky> ubuntu__: bad news: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/456662
<harovali1> EagleScreen: in fact, gdm dos not start from the rc system
<AlexJones> Could anybody please help me with the following problem? http://pastebin.ca/1696317
<squircle> AlexJones: i'm not an expert by any means, but i think it's a problem with your gconf... maybe the tmpdir is still set to /dev/mapper/encryptedVol-tmp?
<ubuntu__> epinky: thanks for the link :)
<EagleScreen> oh I see harovali1, it is not in any rcX.d
<MikeChelen> quizme: what program is it?
<EagleScreen> a few versions ago in Ubuntu it could be disables with rcconf
 * jongbergs sits back
<harovali1> EagleScreen: I mean, in spite of there being a /etc/init.d/gdm script , there is no S*gdm file in the /etc hierarchy (as you already noted above)
<Brandano> harovali1: tbh, I don't remember which runlevel is which. Mainly I had to deal with it to turn the GDM ON rather than OFF. Let me try something
<Brandano> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<quizme> mikechelen: rake maglev:start  <--- maglev ruby
<sjd> epinky: it seems to be for 9.04
<sjd> epinky:  i have installed pulseaudio again. now im at square 1.
<harovali1> ubottu: oh
<sjd> epinky: can you tell me what to do?
<MikeChelen> quizme: do ruby programs show up as ruby processes?
<quizme> mikechelen: yeah but this is a smalltalk process i think.
<epinky> sjd: follow that guide it worked for some people having problems with Pulseaudio
<jadakren> harovali1: ubottu is a ircbot... not a person behind the keyboard
<sjd> epinky: but it is for jaunty. im on Karmic.
<sjd> epinky: as in the how to, im not able to select alsa device in  karmic
<Brandano> jadakren: you should see the number of people that tries o start a conversation with fajita in #apache
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu is using upstart many versiona ago, when it already used upstart gdm was launched with rc system and rcconf was able to deselect it, i used to use it
<sjd> epinky: got any clue?
<Kalumba1> Can someone tell me why PPPoE doesn't work with Karmic (64 bit) fresh install? Fedora 12 handles it well and it also uses Network Manager. I have the log of on pastebin.com here: http://pastebin.com/m738c4c2f
<epinky> sjd: you've got to switch to esd, that's my advice
<antares> what's the repo address to install gnome 2.8?
<mrXX>  to connect to my database i use localhost, similarly, what is the name to use for a database in ixwebhosting.com?
<sjd> epinky: how do I do that?!
<harovali1> jadakren: yes, I already realized, but it is being nice to me too :-)
<MikeChelen> quizme: try sorting by username or process time to narrow the list?
<harovali1> EagleScreen: that datum is very interesting
<purvesh> how to log in .. like msg svr ?
<MikeChelen> mrXX: ask your webhost, usually something like mysql.yourdomain.com
<harovali1> EagleScreen: how would you try to do the same now? Should I dive into Upstart's workings?
<epinky> sjd: maybe you're missing this: "sudo apt-get install padevchooser -y"
<purvesh> how to log in .. like \msg svr ?
<deserteagle> hello all, anyone know why Firefox keeps trying to launch nautilus to "Open Containing Folder" even though I told it to use something else?
<EagleScreen> harovali1: or you switch to Debian, or you learn editing upstart stuff
<harovali1> EagleScreen: I'd put debuian, but i'm doing a remote configuration, and the machine is already install, i'll try ti fix it in upstart
<Brandano> incidentally, what is the point of running ubuntu without GDM?
<purvesh> any 1 help me ... can any 1 say how to login in xchat, \nicksvr msg   ?
<Brandano> unless it's a server, in which case there's purpose made distros
<sjd> epinky: trying.
<EagleScreen> harovali1: you alwaus can uninstall gdm
<Brandano> purvesh: /msg nickserv help
<Brandano> note the direction of th slash
<purvesh> thanx
<Brandano> also, in xchat you can login to nickserv automatically, setting it up in the networks section of the preferences
<sjd> epinky: but my friend has a studio 15. of the same spec. he runs karmic with sound better than ever!
<EagleScreen> if you uninstall gdm, and there is any other alternative like kdm or xdm, i think it won't start X automatically
<Brandano> sjd: the way I fixed sound in 9.04 after an upgrade was to purge pulseaudio and reinstall it from scratch
<deserteagle> anyone here use a file-manager other than nautilus?
<purvesh> Brandano, hey how to see my log ... means in past .. what i ask .. n other stuff.. ?
<sjd> epinky: I installed padevchooser. what next?
<Brandano> purvesh: that's xchat specific... perhaps there's an #xchat channel?
<EagleScreen> deserteagle: thunar is very good for me
<deserteagle> EagleScreen, have you gotten thunar to open when you tell firefox to "Open Containing Folder" on downloads?
<purvesh> Brandano, its k.......!
<epinky> sjd: Applications->Sound and Video->Pulse Audio Device Choser
<Codenut> I am running 8.04, Is the upgrade to 9.1 worth it?
<deserteagle> yes
<Codenut> What do I gain?
<EagleScreen> deserteagle: i think it is easy to do
<Brandano> Codenut: yes. probably easier to reinstall, though
<Kalumba1> Can someone tell me why PPPoE doesn't work with Karmic (64 bit) fresh install? Fedora 12 handles it well and it also uses Network Manager. I have the log of on pastebin.com here: http://pastebin.com/m738c4c2f
<MikeChelen> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<deserteagle> EagleScreen, were you able to? i'm having issues getting it to work
<Codenut> Thanks
<Brandano> Codenut: unless you are in a business environment. In which case, 8.04 is a LTS release, stick with it
<harovali1> EagleScreen: yeah
<jack__> hello
<aperson> !hello | jack__
<ubottu> jack__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sjd> epinky: i can see the volume bars running as I play a file. but still  no soumd
<Delano-193048473> In KDE I just killed Plasma and now my bars are gone... how do I reactivate?
<sjd> epinky: what to do now? How do I get esound up? just install from synaptic?
<epinky> epinky: if you have volume bars running then it's not a problem of drivers anyway
<purvesh> Brandano, In ubuntu there is any software like .. remote connectivity like TeamViewer, that we can share files and other things?
<epinky> sjd:  if you have volume bars running then it's not a problem of drivers anyway
<sjd> epinky: so? what do you suggest?
<MikeChelen> purvesh: remote desktop with VNC is built in
<epinky> sjd:  something must be muted
<sjd> epinky: tried everything
<Brandano> purvesh: no idea what teamviewer is. there's several remote connectivity tools. The terminal sever client, the remote desktop tool, ... SSH!
<purvesh> MikeChelen, so in that i can connect to my friend pc ?
<yacc> I wondered if the initrd of Karmic can handle multiple encrypted volumes? (I'd need to add a new PV to my LVM)
<MikeChelen> purvesh: yes, if your friend is also running ubuntu :)
<epinky> sjd: "sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer"
<sjd> epinky: i can get sound in the Jack
<sjd> epinky: i used gnome-alsamixer. all volumes are high
<purvesh> MikeChelen, so .. i can also.. se his Desktop screen?
<sjd> epinky: ?
<sjd> epinky: :(
<epinky> sjd: play with gnome-alsamixer and gnome-volmanager, there is a new "per application" section
<MikeChelen> purvesh: yup that is what it does, enable it in system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<deserteagle> anyone know why Firefox launches nautilus to "Open Containing Folder" even though I told it to use something else?
<sjd> epinky: i can see only totem in the application list. or am I looking at the wrong place?
<epinky> sjd: "gnome-volume-control", then on Applications
<dassouki> i'm trying to install a package from a website, i get an error failed to satisf all dependencies (broken cache) .... it's a 9.10 package
<sjd> epinky: i can see only totem there. as im playing a sound in totem'
<deserteagle> dassouki, use synaptic if possible
<epaphus> Hey guys, if i forgot my root password how could i reset it?
<purvesh> MikeChelen, ok... thanx bro... actually i hav to work like, in my office many pc are there so i hav to connect them from my pc. and watch there desktop screen also .. that what other people are doing there. that also i can do .. ?
<LjL> !root | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<epinky> sjd: have you tried with any other? vlc for example?
<sjd> epinky: ?
<kosnick> hi, everytime i use jack control music mutes (in any player). does anyone know anything about this?
<sjd> epinky: yeah. tried vlc
<MikeChelen> purvesh: yup, as long as they are all running ubuntu, and remote desktop has been enabled from the system menu
<epaphus> LjL, i dont have my user passsword either
<dassouki> deserteagle: it's not on synaptic
<purvesh> MikeChelen, and if they also hav different OS then also i can do that?
<AmokPaule> I have a creative sound cart. How can i aktive the mic. its unmuted but nothing happens when i speak.
<deserteagle> epaphus, lmgtfy.com/?q=reset+root+password+ubuntu
<epaphus> heh
<LjL> epaphus: then you can reboot giving "init=/bin/sh" as a kernel option in GRUB, and then use "passwd username" to change the password
<dassouki> AmokPaule: usually in your sound->input you'll have more than one mic option
<Pici> deserteagle: Please don't do that, it is not helpful here.
<dassouki> go through them, and see which one moves your indicator
<deserteagle> dassouki, then you'll have to chase down the dependencies
<LjL> deserteagle: you didn't even manage to make that an actual URL :(
<sjd> epinky: no hope still.
<sjd> epinky: what to do? i need sounb bad;y
<dassouki> deserteagle: is there a way to do a build-dep on a .deb file
<purvesh> MikeChelen, oh... thanx bro ... but there any other option or other Software to watch their pc.. if they hav different OS?
<yacc> Can anyone tell me if the initrd is up to decrypting multiple devices?
<sjd> epinky: *badly
<purvesh> MikeChelen, do u have any idea if u dont mind?
<AmokPaule> i have there input volume and input level
<deserteagle> LjL: really? because I just tried it out and it worked, want me to help you find out how to insert URLs into firefox? :P
<LjL> dassouki: build-dep is to obtain the *build* dependencies, not the *runtime* dependencies, so it makes no sense for a .deb file (which is a binary package)
<MikeChelen> purvesh: if they are running another OS, then VNC server has to be installed, or use "reverse VNC" method - see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299489 (might be outdated)
<epinky> sjd: if the jack is working then PulseAudio is working then something else is missing, mmm, sry no idea :(
<Freeaqingme|> I just plugged in a usb stick, now where do I find its files? Lspci does display the stick, but in /dev there's only /dev/usbmonX (where 0 <= x <= 8), of which none is a block device
<DaNoObY> smb96: thanks a lot for the link! sorry had to go and give my girlfriend a lift
<yacc> purvesh, the issues are convience (VNC does work in Windows too for example), and network topology, ...
<Adam75> Is there any program that can control the remote's buttons? I've been given a MCE remote and it works fine in Windows Media Center. But I dislike Windows Media Center. There's a big button with a windows sign on it, when I push it in windows the media center opens. Is it possible to redirect this button in Linux to open XBMC?
<dassouki> LjL: thanks
<deserteagle> dassouki, only way you'll get it to work will be to hunt each and every dependency and install them
<Supremacy> hi there, i recently upgraded to karmic using the alternate cd, and after the upgrade it needed to restart, so i restarted, go to the booting logo of ubuntu and it froze there, restarted again and it flashed continuously something about ubuntu 'base-sector'
<yacc> purvesh, that makes it all more complicated as it should be, because especially the kind of people that would benefit from help via desktop sharing are usually not capable of setting it all up :(
<deserteagle> dassouki, i would suggest using firefox's ubuntu package search engine
<sjd> epinky: uh oh (
<LjL> deserteagle: valid HTTP URLs begin with a resource type of "http", so "http://host/etc". leaving out the "http://" is invalid, and won't appears as a URL in most IRC clients. please refer to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniform_Resource_Locator (which i've googled for you)
<nmvictor> hdhhs
<zodaice> De NGaB
<nmvictor> how do i install java naming directory interface(JNDI)?I have downnloaded the zip files and i dont know what t do with them
<smb96> DaNoObY, welcome
<deserteagle> LjL, that's so nice of you!
<Brandano> gottago, bbl
<Freeaqingme|> I just plugged in a usb stick, now where do I find its files? Lspci does display the stick, but in /dev there's only /dev/usbmonX (where 0 <= x <= 8), of which none is a block device
<purvesh> yacc, thanx...  but there any other Software except the Default ubuntu linux remote Desktop ?
<Kartagis> I have a problem. I have two directories which both start with Kenan. when I type \ give a space and type the second word's first letter and hit Tab, one of them gets completely ignored. how can I fix this?
<dassouki> deserteagle: i found alist of the packages and installing them right now
<deserteagle> Kartagis, rename one of the directories
<yacc> purvesh, as a server probably not, as client we do MS rdp too.
<deserteagle> dassouki, best of luck
<Supremacy> hi there, i recently upgraded to karmic using the alternate cd, and after the upgrade it needed to restart, so i restarted, go to the booting logo of ubuntu and it froze there, restarted again and it flashed continuously something about ubuntu 'base-sector'. does this mean i have to reinstall ubuntu from scratch?
<deserteagle> Supremacy, most likely it'll be the easiest fix
<deserteagle> (to reinstall from scratch)
<Supremacy> eish, are there no possible solutions apart from that?
<LjL> !recovery | Supremacy, you might try to restore GRUB
<purvesh> yacc, as a server means we cant see their desktop and share files ?
<ubottu> Supremacy, you might try to restore GRUB: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<luist> what can i use to make a flowchart?
<purvesh> yacc, so we cant share and see their Desktop in other Software?
<Supremacy> ah ok
<kosnick> hi, everytime i use jack control sound mutes (in any player). Does anyone know anything about this?
<Supremacy> will try that now :)
<Supremacy> thanks
<yacc> server is what makes your desktop available.
<jongbergs> luist: try kivio
<yacc> client is what shows you somebody else desktop.
<jongbergs> !info kivio | luist
<khelll> when i ssh to the machine it seems it has no history buffer or something, i can't use arrow to get commands or anything like ctrl+ R
<ubottu> luist: kivio (source: koffice): a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 514 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<Pici> luist: or perhaps dia
<yacc> Ok, qemu supports only 32bit guests? *wonder*
<flakrat> anyone know what the command line command is to launch the Software Sources gui?
<MikeChelen> bluetooth headset stopped showing up in the sound preferences, anyone have ideas?
<purvesh> yacc, my pc is 64bit :(
<yacc> purvesh, that's nothing todo with your problem.
<TopKatz> I have a disk array that I just installed,  I partitioned it, then used pysdm to  add a mout point.  I gave it a name of 'files'  however it created /media/fiels
<TopKatz> is this how it works?
<kosnick> flakrat : when i need to do such a thing i usually right click on it to add it to the panel, then i just open the properties and i can see the command
<TopKatz> can it be just /files
<flakrat> and secondly what the command line is to launch "Update Manager"?
<yacc> I'm trying to install quickly an ubuntu into a VM to see if I can add a second hdd to my PC.
<yacc> As nobody here knows if my Ubuntu setup will work with a second hdd, it seems :)
<flakrat> kosnick, I'm ssh'd in with X forwarding
<Pici> yacc: What does quickly have to do with adding a hard drive?
<kosnick> one moment then i can do it for you, which were the commands?
<flakrat> I know I can run the cli tools, but want to check something via the gui
<Pici> yacc: nevermind, I think I misread.
<guntbert> flakrat: 1) gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk 2 )sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> yacc:  what does a vm have to do with a 2nd hd? You can easially add more hard drives to a linux install.
<TopKatz> is there a way to have pysdm add the mout point to / and not /media?
<kosnick> there you are , guntbert was quickeer
<deserteagle> Pici, quickly simply means he's probably going to overlook something and blame it on ubuntu :P
<yacc> Pici, well, I do need to know if the initrd can do cryptsetup on multiple PV volumes ;)
<flakrat> guntbert, thanks
<Adam75> 563256654
<kosnick> everytime i use jack control sound mutes (in any player), is there any solution to this?
<guntbert> flakrat: you're welcome :-) - you can always "edit the menus" to find out
<Pici> yacc: I'm not sure sorry.  'quickly' is a name of an application for doing development work, I was a bit confused if thats what you were talking about.
<yacc> Dr_Willis, so you know that initrd will not just stop working when I add a second physical volume to my root volume group?
<Dr_Willis> yacc:  i only use 'hard drives' I dont mess with cryptsetup and other fancy raid/lvm stuff.
<alabd> good day everyone amen , ibm jre while installing on lenovo laptop says it is not ibm pc , why ?
<jongbergs> TopKatz: better to manually edit fstab
<purvesh> yacc, so other which software good and work in 64bit OS if u dont mincd then can u giv me the names of the Other Software ?
<Freeaqingme|> I just plugged in a usb stick, now where do I find its files?
<Dr_Willis> Freeaqingme|:  in theory it should of launched a file manager, the thing should  be accessed via /media/SOMTHING
<MikeChelen> purvesh: what's wrong with VNC?
<Freeaqingme|> Dr_Willis, in /media there's only cdrom*
<yacc> Dr_Willis, you don't know what you are missing out, I was capable of just migrating my old root volume to my new PC while I've been using the data, but the issue is how clever the initrd scripts are.
<yacc> And I think they can only handle one crypted physical volume, but that's just a guess.
<TopKatz> I just had to point to the location using the little folder
<Dr_Willis> yacc:  no idea on that. I just use the 5+ hds in got on this linux box as simple mountpoints. :)
<yacc> purvesh, I don't use stuff like that, so I'd had to google as much as you need to do it ;)
<yacc> Dr_Willis, and I guess you have huge symlink farms trying to manage the space manually.
<donita_> Hi everybody
<jongbergs> !hi | donita_
<ubottu> donita_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> yacc:  nope.. just /media/torrents /media/torrentvideos /media/torrentforthewife
<yacc> Dr_Willis, and backups are not really important (because good backups are only possible with something like LVM)
<yacc> Dr_Willis, *lol*
<Dr_Willis> yacc:  and i got /media/torrentbackups
<flakrat> guntbert, worked like a champ, thanks
<Dr_Willis> :)
<hedkandi> yo!
<guntbert> flakrat: nice :)
<donita_> I have a problem... I ah... have 4 partitions in my HDD, after I installed windows 7, my Ubuntu and Mint gone, but I looked for help from help.ubuntu.com/community/recoveringubuntuafterinstallingwindows
<kosnick> everytime i use jack control, sound mutes (in any player), any reason for this?
<yacc> Dr_Willis, anyway, LVM is quite a worthy feature, enabling stuff that cannot be done without it (like creating stable snapshots, managing space, adding hdds, ..)
<yacc> Ok, qemu-system-x86_64 is for 64bit guests :)
<donita_> I follow the instruction and my Ubuntu's back, but windows 7 gone, now.. how am I gonna do to make the 3 OSs all appears on my Boot Menu?
<jongbergs> donita_: run os-prober
<donita_> Is there anybody would like to help?
<donita_> os-prober?
<donita_> how?
<jongbergs> donita_: but you need to consult this first
<donita_> jongbergs, would you guide me step by step?
<s7itch3s> Hey everyone. I just patched then compiled a kernel to add staging drivers for my WiFi card. I can boot from the new kernel, but I don't know if I need to modprobe / add to modules or what to get it working.
<Dr_Willis> 'update-grub' from the command line 'should' find/add windows to the menus.
<jongbergs> !grub2 | donita_
<ubottu> donita_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jongbergs> donita_: follow the link referenced by ubottu
<SavvyONE> donita: grub time
<donita_> .............
<alvern> hi all, could u tell me how can i totally remove mysql server from my ubuntu?
<donita_> ok, thanks, I'll try
<deserteagle> alvern sudo apt-get purge mysql
<alvern> deserteagle, ty
<deserteagle> yw
<donita_> I mean, how to add windows 7 on my boot menu?
<Dr_Willis> 'update-grub' from the command line 'should' find/add windows to the menus.
<Linux-IR1> Has anyone set up bind on ubuntu ?
<alvern> deserteagle: E: Couldn't find package mysql
<deserteagle> alvern, mysql-server
<deserteagle> Linux-IR1, bind as in a keyboard bind? a program called bind?
<linimoo> msg nickserv identify moomlyn
<deserteagle> you forgot the password
<alvern> deserteagle: done, thanks) so when i reinstall it, will it ask me to create new root user? )
<deserteagle> no clue at that point =\
<deserteagle> linimoo, oh wait... you DID type in the password
<jcrawford> linimoo, you don't specify the nickname just /msg nickserv identify <pass>
<blc> sup?
<jcrawford> lol change your password now :)
<deserteagle> :D
<deserteagle> naaah
<SavvyONE> Hey, Does anyone know of any guides to customize karmic for my old laptop (1.4ghz 1gb)
<linimoo> \msg nickserv identify moomlyn
<jcrawford> lol
<Doonz> Hey Guys, I just installed a new raid card. I built a raid 5 array. When i fdisk -l my drives heres the output. http://pastebin.com/d470e15e7 <-- is that correctly set up?
<jcrawford> wrong /
<linimoo> whoops
<deserteagle> omg... too funny
<Pici> linimoo: I suggest you change your password.
<purvesh> MikeChelen, oh.. sry.. bro .. i just came... nothing bro.. i have to just know that which is other option ofr vnc
<jcrawford> linimoo, you best change your password :)
<deserteagle> like... NOW
<jcrawford> NOW
<student> noit?
<jcrawford> lol
<student_> :D
 * jongbergs lol
<student> ty pisz ta komende
<donita_> ok then..... I'm going to read the link, I hope I can make it
<student> jak napisac kalkulator wie ktos?:d
<linimoo> jcrawford, don't suppose you know the command for that off the top of your head?
<hullo> helllo I am running ubuntu 9.10 this morning it keeps locking up wheb my desktop starts
<student> wie ktos jak napisac kalkulator?
<deserteagle> linimoo, i think it's nickserv <password> change <newpassword>
<deserteagle> <.<
<jcrawford> linimoo, /msg nickserv help
<jcrawford> :)
<SavvyONE> Hey, Does anyone know of any guides to customize karmic for my old laptop (1.4ghz 1gb)
<deserteagle> SavvyONE, customize what?
<jcrawford> linimoo, /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD swordfish
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Hi,
<s7itch3s> Can someone help with this: I followed this tutorial "http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8418749&postcount=26" to get my same exact card working, it went fine, but I cannot see any available wireless networks nor connect to one
<linimoo> jcrawford, thanks
<Linux-IRC> Has anyone set up bind on ubuntu ?
<jcrawford> linimoo, no problem
<deserteagle> Linux-IRC, what do you mean by 'bind'? is it a program or are you talking about keyboard binds?
<blc> that's a secret
<SavvyONE> desserteagle just want to stop process and tweak up the install to get it a bit more responsive
<jongbergs> Linux-IRC: try to ask your question in #ubuntu-server
<jacek_> #include<stdio.h>
<jacek_> #include<math.h>
<jacek_> int main()
<jacek_> {
<jacek_> float a, b;
<jacek_> printf("Podaj liczby\n");
<jacek_> printf("a= ");
<deserteagle> floodbot!
<jacek_> scanf("%f", &a);
<jacek_> printf("b= ");
<jacek_> scanf("%f", &b);
<jacek_> switch (wynik)
<jacek_> {
<jcrawford> moomlyn, you should also do /msg nickserv set enforce on <-- that makes you have to identify
<jacek_> case +
<FloodBot5> jacek_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MikeChelen> purvesh: there is also Rdesktop and FreeNX, but they don't work quite the same as VNC, so might not be as good for your usage
<deserteagle> SavvyONE, System > Administration > System Monitor   (that will help with the stopping a process)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jongbergs> donita_: how is it now?
<deserteagle> if you want them to not even launch when you boot up, System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<deserteagle> linimoo, make sure you change your password from swordfish to something else
<deserteagle> :P
<deserteagle> lol
<jcrawford> deserteagle, hah yea i should have stated that lol
<purvesh> MikeChelen, thanx bro :)
<deserteagle> jcrawford, xD lol
<deserteagle> poor guy...
<jcrawford> ya it's happened to me in the past
<jcrawford> not twice in a row but it's happened :)
<deserteagle> that one little slash...
<hullo> helllo I am running ubuntu 9.10 this morning it keeps locking up wheb my desktop starts I can move the mouse but can't click anything
<jcrawford> now i setup the client to auto ident and i don't have to worry about it anymore
<jcrawford> hullo, sure your mouse buttons work lol j/k :)
<deserteagle> hullo, make sure it's not just your mouse
<jcrawford> oh see i would have been on point with that lol
<hullo> haha :(
<deserteagle> no joke mate, i've had that happen only because my mouse was out of range ever so slightly
<deserteagle> keyboard too,
<hullo> no there's something weird going on
<deserteagle> by any chance, are you using openbox?
<hullo> no
<Rprp`> Hello, i am trying to install mysql, but when i start it i get the following error: 'mysql: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64' - can someone help me out please?
<deserteagle> no clue then :S
<wiehan> Hi. I need some urgent help. I just finised installing ubuntu through wubi on a someone's laptop that desperately wants to try linux. Afte wubi install, I installed updates, gnucash, restricted-extras, etc. Now after booting ubuntu it gives me a "GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4" screen with a flashing sh:grub> prompt. How can I get ubuntu 9.10 to boot again??
<guntbert> Rprp`: how did you try to install it?
<donita_> jongbergs, it is hard for me, but I will listen to you guys' advice to keep reading
<MikeChelen> Rprp`: how are you installing mysql?
<Rprp`> guntbert, MikeChelen: a pre compiled package
<wiehan> Any Grub/Wubi experts here?
<guntbert> Rprp`: why don't you use the one from the repos?
<donita_> But I was very happy that I saved my whole system by following the instruction of Ubuntu Documentation
<MikeChelen> purvesh: VNC is a good standard because there are many server and client programs for different OS
<SavvyONE> Hey guys if I pull out compiz would it break anything?
<guntbert> !lamp | Rprp`
<deserteagle> nope
<ubottu> Rprp`: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Rprp`> guntbert: Using a control panel (Directadmin)
<donita_> It was really help, despite of I don't understand those commands at all
<wiehan> I am facing an sh:grub> flashing prompt and can't get into ubuntu again. It is a wubi install. Please help me fix this.
<donita_> I was doing "sudo -i.... then fdisk -l and....mkdir /media/root ...then mount /dev//// /media/root
<dahou> hello folks
<denneb> Hello.
<jongbergs> donita_: are you refering to this section? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<SavvyONE> If I pull out compiz you think I can get install it later without issues?
<dahou> could someone please help me with my build in camera on my laptop?
<donita_> and ls /mediaroot/boot and then sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/rooot /edv/sda
<bibekp> i have problem mounting a NTFS partition into my Ubuntu partition. I am using Ubuntu 9.04, and Thinkpad T400.
<guntbert> Rprp`: you will be getting more / needing less help if you use the repos
<dahou> it is not recognized by xubuntu 9.10
<MikeChelen> Rprp`: try using tasksel, it works very well "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<donita_> then I reboot but I did change the flag which the instruction didn't tell me to
<Dr_Willis> SavvyONE:  why 'pull it out' just dont use it.
<donita_> I wondering, if I didn't change the boot flag, will I still be successfully boot ?
<jongbergs> donita_: do you have other pc from which you can do the chatting?
<SavvyONE> Dr_Willis I just dont want any running processes
<researcher> How can I know if my system needs a 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu 9.10?
<donita_> yes jongbergs
<deserteagle> wiehan, try this out http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/RedHat/2006-03/msg00120.html
<Dr_Willis> SavvyONE:  if you are not using compiz. then its not running.. just use the metacity windowq manager. not compiz
<donita_> yes, I have 2 PCs
<dahou> build in webcam not recognized by xubuntu 9.10. any solution?
<donita_> jongbergs I have 2 PCs
<Kartagis> researcher, if your system is 64bits, you need 64 bit
<donita_> would you guys slow down the scrolling so I can catch up
<researcher> Kartagis actually I dont knwo how to check if mine is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Adam75>  Is there any program that can control the remote's buttons? I've been given a MCE remote and it works fine in Windows Media Center. But I dislike Windows Media Center. There's a big button with a windows sign on it, when I push it in windows the media center opens. Is it possible to redirect this button in Linux to open XBMC? I'm trying with lirc but without bigger sucess
<jongbergs> researcher: from the terminal type uname -m
<researcher> ok
<TopKatz> Im trying to move my www dir and keep my permissions,  however I dont want var just www, Im using tar pzcf.. what should I use
<bibekp> i have problem mounting a NTFS partition into my Ubuntu partition. I am using Ubuntu 9.04, and Thinkpad T400. here is what the log says: http://pastie.org/721777
<Adam75>  Is there any program that can control the remote's buttons? I've been given a MCE remote and it works fine in Windows Media Center. But I dislike Windows Media Center. There's a big button with a windows sign on it, when I push it in windows the media center opens. Is it possible to redirect this button in Linux to open XBMC?
<donita_> After I reboot, I did "root (hd0,3) and setup (hd0,0)
<dahou> could someone help me with the configuration of my build in webcam on a xubuntu 9.10 x64?
<jongbergs> researcher: if it returns amd64 then it's 64-bit
<donita_> then I reboot again, then my menu is back!! I was so happy
 * Gintulis is away: Gone away for now
<AmokPaule> Is there a guide somewhere how to activate the mic with a creative xifi soundcard?
<jongbergs> donita_: can you boot off the live cd on the computer in question
 * Gintulis is back.
<donita_> but now, the windows 7 is gone,
<guntbert> !away | Gintulis
<ubottu> Gintulis: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<donita_> please wait
<donita_> brb...
<Kartagis> researcher, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<jongbergs> researcher: if it returns amd64 then it's 64-bit, otherwise 32-bit
<researcher> ok
<dahou> apt: moo needs help
<TopKatz> Im using tar pzcf /files/www.tgz /var/www  - however I dont want the extracting archive to lead with /var
<om26er> wow!
<TopKatz> how do I do that
<jeff_b> An odd situation: when I click Places->Computer, I get a very fleeting glimpse of a new window, then it disappears. Likewise, from any file manager window, clicking the "Computer" button causes it to vanish. Is there some way to run the file manager from a terminal session so I can look for error messages?
<TopKatz> Im opening with zxf
<TopKatz> should I use something differnt to just get www out
<Kartagis> TopKatz, try that in /var, not root
<jadakren> jeff_b: which version of ubuntu?
<TopKatz> oic
<TopKatz> go to var and just do /www
<Kartagis> yes
<jadakren> jeff_b: Kubuntu or Ubuntu ?
<jeff_b> Ubuntu
<donita_> jangbergs, what do you mean "..... in question"/
<jeff_b> And Gnome
<donita_> jangbergs, what do you mean "..... in question"??
<jadakren> jeff_b: nautilus is the command you want
<madcheeze> is there a wireless bug for karmic? i drop connection once in a while for no reason...
<jongbergs> donita_: i mean, boot the computer from boot cd
<jadakren> jeff_b: you know how to bring up a console window?
<donita_> jongbergs, sure I can
<Fizix> madcheeze, I haven't experienced any problems. When does it drop out? How are you connected?
<bibekp> i have problem mounting a NTFS partition into my Ubuntu partition. I am using Ubuntu 9.04, and Thinkpad T400. here is what the log says: http://pastie.org/721777
<jongbergs> donita_: ok try to do it now..
<jeff_b> Trying "nautilus --browser"
<donita_> that's how I repaired my all broken Menu
<maxstirner1> this is really winding me up. boot process is haning somewhere in middle (karmic) and i cant find any errors in the log files
<madcheeze> Fizix, i am wireless with a atheros card...
<madcheeze> Fizix, works great in windows...
<donita_> do it now? Could we do it here?
<donita_> I am in Ubuntu
<jadakren> jeff_b: in anycase it's <alt+f2> type gnome-terminal
<jongbergs> donita_: your problem is windows 7 is not on the grub menu list, righ?
<jadakren> jeff_b: just "nautilus", or "nautilus --no-desktop" to prevent it rendering the desktop icons (if you've already killed nautilus from the process list)
<Fizix> madcheeze, have you looked in the synaptic package manager to see if there are any special drivers for your card?
<jeff_b> OK, thanks jadakren
<donita_> ahmm... let me say this way, jongbergs and others
<MikeChelen> my bluetooth headset stopped showing up in the sound preferences, though it is still connected in bluetooth manager. any ideas?
<donita_> Windows 7 is the last OS I installed on my HDD
<researcher> thanks Jongbergs.
<wiehan> if anyone has grub issues after upgrading a wubi install here is the solution: http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583
<beachdaze> morning/afternnon/evening all any recommendations on which dock to try?
<madcheeze> Fizix, no, but it worked right out of the box and it didnt work right out of the box in 9.04. i had to enable backports jaunty to get it to work then...
<deserteagle> bonus points to whoever can tell me how to replace nautilus with rox-filer for firefox's "Open Containing Folder"!
<Untox> salut
<jadakren> beachdaze: what qualities are you looking for in a dock?
<jeff_b> Heh. Nautilus throws a segfault ...
<Untox> francais ?
<jeff_b> Got GFileInfo with NULL name in computer:///, ignoring. This shouldn't happen unless the gvfs backend is broken.
<guntbert> !fr | Untox
<ubottu> Untox: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Fizix> Can anyone please help me in getting my Westel Verizon DSL Modem to communicate with Karmic? I attempt autoeth it and nothing happens.
<beachdaze> jadakren: os x like for one, otherwise no real requirements
<Doonz> how do i see how big a drive is?
<researcher> where can I learn a summary of command line ?
<erUSUL> !cli | researcher
<researcher> i mena list of commands
<ubottu> researcher: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<researcher> thanks ubottu
<jongbergs> donita_: the grub2 wiki outlines how to use os-probe to probe for existing windows installation and adds it to the grub2 menu
<donita_> First I install Ubuntu then Mint, the Menu goes to control by Mint at first, then somehow I update Ubuntu with about 100MB stuff, then I reboot, then I found Ubuntu took over the boot Menu again, which was FINE to me (I don't know who takes the control of boot Menu, if they can work, I can choose between them, who control it doesn't matter much to me) but when Windows 7 came alone, then everything is gone, There will be ONLY windows 7 o
<donita_> n system when booting up, NO MENU, no nothing.
<madcheeze> Fizix, output of lspci - 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jadakren> beachdaze: tried gnome-do in docky mode?
<legend2440> Doonz: in terminal    df -h
<jadakren> beachdaze: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Doonz> thanx
<beachdaze> jadakren: no I haven't  Iplayed with cairo some time ago is all, this is 9.04
<seidos> is there a way to get emails from launchpad bug activity?
<donita_> so, I follow the instructions from Ubuntu  Documentation
<donita_> followed
<donita_> and I made it!!
<jadakren> beachdaze: ok, check this out for a intro : http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Docky
<Doonz> /dev/sdb1             2.0T  199M  1.9T   1% /home/schwyl/raidsets/array1
<donita_> so.... the problem now, is how do I add windows 7 onto my boot up Menu?
<Doonz> that array is actually 4tb
<beachdaze> jadakren: thanks!
<donita_> jongbergs, so, still the link you guys gave me?
<jadakren> beachdaze: it needs a compositing d/e to work though...so something like compiz or metacity with compositing enabled
<Black_Phantom> hgsqajhzxvsdf
<donita_> Is there anything I should know before I read the link?
<jongbergs> donita_: wait, after installing win 7 the grub menu has gone?
<beachdaze> jadakren: I will look into it, thanks again
<donita_> jongbergs, so you mean, I don't have to learn how to EDIT the menu language, just go "os-probe"? is that right?
<trijntje> seidos, subscribe to a bug?
<Galaxor> I installed postgresql-8.3 and 8.4.  I decided I didn't need 8.3, so I apt-get removed it.  It left /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3 and /var/lib/postgresql-8.3.  I deleted those.  Then I decided I wanted 8.3 after all, so I apt-get installed postgresql-8.3 again.  It did not put the init script or the data directory back.  What do I do?
<jadakren> jeff_b: looks like you got some research ahead of you...
<donita_> Yup! jongbergs, after installing win7, the grub menu had gone, nothing appears, booting up turned out goes into Windows 7 directly, no menu, so Windows 7 is MENU KILLER
<jeff_b> jadakren: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1272771.html
<deserteagle> Windows has ALWAYS been a grub menu killer
<jadakren> donita_: thats because windows is not grub aware so it will overwrite the boosector with its own bootloader
<deserteagle> that's why most tutorials tell you to install it first, THEN linux
<seidos> trijntje: thank you i'll try
<donita_> but I saved it by many commands which is Ubuntu Documentation told me to. It was really big help
<bibekp> I'm repeating it again since noone seems to have noticed :)
<bibekp> i have problem mounting a NTFS partition into my Ubuntu partition. I am using Ubuntu 9.04, and Thinkpad T400. here is what the log says: http://pastie.org/721777
<trijntje> seidos, you should get automatic updates if you filed the bug yourself
<donita_> jadakren, so, what do I do next?
<trubld> my iwl3945 doesnt load up every time i boot my system.Its only sometimes that my wlan device runs.mine is 8.10
<legend2440> Doonz: http://carltonbale.com/how-to-break-the-2tb-2-terabyte-file-system-limit
<deserteagle> bibekp, reinstall ntfs-3g
<jongbergs> donita_: yes, we will try to reinstall grub
<Galaxor> Is there maybe some sort of apt-get flags I can pass to make it for sure install all the files?
<deserteagle> bibekp, purge it first
<bibekp> deserteagle, ok
<Fizix> I'm surprised there would even be a limit in place
<Fizix> Well, a 2TB limit anyway
<Fizix> What of the Server folk running Ubuntu; that can't be too convenient.
<donita_> reinstall grub, but I think grub is doing all right.... because windows 7 was the last OS I installed, maybe that's why grub didn't notice it?
<jadakren> !grub | donita
<ubottu> donita: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<deserteagle> donita_, yeah, always install windows first, THEN linux
<deserteagle> windows is not multi-boot friendly
<Fizix> donita_, I second what deserteagle said; it makes life so much easier
<donita_> deserteagle, yes, I know, but I am sure you guys can EDIT the menu, right?
<jadakren> !grub | donita_
<ubottu> donita_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<deserteagle> donita_, let me give you a hint I wish someone would've given me a LOOOONG time about about linux
<jadakren> donita_: info in the links there for you
<donita_> What did deserteagle say?
<deserteagle> donita_, there are usually 2 ways of doing things in linux: the easy way, and the time-consuming, pain-in-the-back way
<deserteagle> donita_, which one do you want?
<donita_> deserteagle.... ahmmmm........ let me think
<donita_> Can I have both?
<nytek_> hey everyone, im trying to debug my laptop suspend issue. when i close the lid i get a weird sound. i did have it working prior to writing my own .xinitc file, i think i might have left something out of it to ensure the suspend to work
<deserteagle> no
<jongbergs> donita_: the reason you can't see the grub menu because windows 7 overwrites it..you should have installed win 7 first
<bibekp> deserteagle, i still get the same error
<deserteagle> bibekp, hmm...
<donita_> I know I should have installed win 7 first.......... but I would like to know the alternative way of post installed fix
<deserteagle> yes there is
<Lord-Readman> Brainstormers please vote http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22712/
<bibekp> deserteagle, what might be the problem ?
<deserteagle> donita_, noone here is going to step you through it, though
<donita_> I know you guys can fix this problem
<jadakren> donita_: did you not see the links i just posted to you that show you the answer?
<donita_> Just give me an instruction
<deserteagle> i could if i wanted to spend the next 20349720938 hours
<Pwnlord> hey
<deserteagle> donita_, it was ALREADY given to you
<Lehoo> exit
<jadakren> donita_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<donita_> jadakren.... where?
<Fizix> turbo
<nytek_> hey everyone, im trying to debug my laptop suspend issue. when i close the lid i get a weird sound. i did have it working prior to writing my own .xinitc file, i think i might have left something out of it to ensure the suspend to work
<Pwnlord> i just installed world of warcraft in wine and it doesn't seem to be working, when i click to start the game it says permission denied
<donita_> deserteagle give it to me again plz
<nytek_> Pwnlord: start it in root
<deserteagle> donita_, it's what EVERYONE has been posting you on
<jadakren> !grub | donita_
<Pwnlord> nytek_ how do i do that?
<jadakren> ...
<nytek_> Pwnlord: sudo "WOW or whatever WOW is named under linux"
<donita_> yeah, I know this like, I saved my menu from that link, it was a BIG BIG HELP. but now, as I said, how do I add win 7 onto my boot MENU?
<deserteagle> donita_, see all those messages from ubottu?
<jadakren> nytek_: why would you suggest running WoW as root?
<Pwnlord> it says that i don't have permission to change to the wow folder
<ibuclaw> nytek_, sudo isn't the answer to everything
<Fizix> I'm having the darnedest time getting Ubuntu to connect to my DSL modem, any help?
<donita_> yes, I can see you, but the scrolling is running up a little fast
<deserteagle> !grub > donita_
<ubottu> donita_, please see my private message
<deserteagle> there
<donita_> ok, ubttu
<deserteagle> now it's not going to scroll anywhere
<Fizix> !DSL > fizix
<nytek_> ibuclaw: trial and error my friend, trial and error
<ubottu> Fizix, please see my private message
<ibuclaw> nytek_, if you installed it correctly in the first place... ;)
<deserteagle> bibekp, I honestly have no clue, it *seems* to me like you should reinstall/recompile your kernel
<nytek_> ibuclaw: well, im not the dood who installed WoW on his machine :D so im just throwing ideas out there :D
<nytek_> anybody know what i can do with my issue?
<donita_> thank you all, ubottu, deserteagle and all. So... I could fix it up by myself if I look up the link again?
<ibuclaw> nytek_, ideally, you should never always have to use sudo persistently - and if you are - then you are doing something wrong.
<deserteagle> donita_, yes
<jadakren> nytek_: first thing you determine is if the launcher/updater has changed the permissions on the folder.
<donita_> I mean, the MENU is all right now, just lack of win 7, you guys know what I mean?
<ibuclaw> nytek_, what was your issue?
<jadakren> nytek_: then you have them run through the WoW page on help.ubuntu.com
<nytek_> jadakren: i actually tend to use it a lot when editing root files
<nytek_> hey everyone, im trying to debug my laptop suspend issue. when i close the lid i get a weird sound. i did have it working prior to writing my own .xinitc file, i think i might have left something out of it to ensure the suspend to work
<nytek_> sorry for the repost :)
<deserteagle> donita_, at this point, I am going to assume you like yanking people's chains
<Fizix> donita_ type sudo update-grub
<Fizix> See if anything helps there
<nytek_> but thats the issue
<MrKeuner> hi, why doesn't Ubuntu come with selinux by default, if it is really secure linux?
<Fizix> nytek_, I wish I was smart enough to help ya out on that one :/ If you're writting your own files, you're worlds ahead of me
<MrKeuner> is it a US only thing/
<donita_> you know, It was a huge release when I first solve the problem myself, if you know what I man, I am a really outsider of computer, not to mention Linux...
<donita_> solved
<donita_> mean
<nytek_> Fizix: its ok brother, i had it working but then i modded some things and now it wont suspend
<holloh> MrKeuner: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AppArmor
<ares623> what's the command for mounting the other partition on my hard disk?
<donita_> yanking? NY?
<trijntje> ares623, mount?
<donita_> Fizix, sudo update-grub now?
<nytek_> Fizix: the reason why i got into writing my own files was because of vim
<ares623> the one on Places>nn GB Filesystem
<Fizix> nytek_ would you care for my file? I can upload it to you and perhaps you can use that as a frame of reference. That's about as good as I can help :/
<ibuclaw> nytek_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<MrKeuner> holloh, OK thanks
<donita_> slow down, guys
<Fizix> Donita_ give it a try, it won't hurt anything
<ares623> it allows me to access files/folders on my Windows install
<donita_> the scroll is going up too fast
<ibuclaw> nytek_, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<deserteagle> could someone please put this on the topic? "This channel is for helping you with your ubuntu technical problems, not your life problems or ubuntu rants. Thank you"
<donita_> Fizix, thanks!!
<deserteagle> :D i think it would solve a lot
<erUSUL> deserteagle: ask in #ubuntu-ops ;)
<donita_> donita@donita-desktop:~$ sudo update-grub
<donita_> [sudo] password for donita:
<donita_> Generating grub.cfg ...
<donita_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-15-generic
<donita_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-15-generic
<FloodBot1> donita_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donita_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<trijntje> feedback is our friend
<ibuclaw> !paste donita_
<ibuclaw> !paste > donita_
<ubottu> donita_, please see my private message
<hakan> slm
<ibuclaw> donita_, you can talk now. :)
<donita_> really?
<donita_> I hope I did do anythig wrong
<hakan> hello
<ibuclaw> donita_, nah, just don't paste multiple lines in here at once
<donita_> Would you guys wait here? I'm gonna reboot to see if that "su do updat-grub" work? (I wish someone teach me what's this mean?)
<nibbler> hi. i just upgraded to 9.10. i start rhythmbox, and it cant find any of my mp3s on my network share. funny thing is, i was able to play any of my mp3s with rhythmbox, while watching it remove one-by-one of my songs from the "inventory", everytime it hit one of the songs i was just playing it stopped playback, continued with the next one until this was gone, too etc. any solution to this?
<hakan> rarcrack
<ibuclaw> donita_, update-grub reinstalls grub into the MBR (master boot record).
<donita_> you know, I love Ubuntu better than Mint, mint is just copying Ubuntu...
<ares623> what's the command for mounting my Windows partition so that I can access its files/folders through the terminal? is that possible?
<trijntje> donita_, sudo means "SUperuser DO"
<khelll> when i ssh to the machine it seems it has no history buffer or something, i can't use arrow to get commands or anything like ctrl+ R
<MikeChelen> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ibuclaw> donita_, it's all in the eye of the beholder, but reboot and see if that works for you.
<saturdayplace> I've got a new ubuntu server up, but its networking keeps going screwy on me:  Every so often the IP address shown by ifconfig gets changed and is different that the one in /etc/networking/interfaces.
<trijntje> ares623, the command is called mount. type man mount to find out more
<m4rtin> saturdayplace: you did specify static in /etc/networking/interfaces right?
<ares623> trijntje, yes i know about mount.. but what do I mount?
<trijntje> ares623, /dev/sda* where * is the partition number of your ntfs disk
<donita_> ibuclaw.... can I ask you something? I partitions the HDD into 3 Primary +1 extendend to avold Evil windows 7 at add another partition, but it did some trick to add a 1MB space which is unallocated area, what's that space for?
<trijntje> ares623, like mount /dev/sda2 /mnt to mount sda2 partition at /mnt
<sporedi> dear friends i am new to ubuntu ,this is my very 1st server installtion
<sporedi> how do login to system and how do login with root
<donita_> ok, I'll be back soon, give me 3 mins, I am going to reboot now
<erUSUL> saturdayplace: can you post your /etc/networking/interfaces ?? maybe is the dhcp server ?
<donita_> wish me luck
<erUSUL> !root | sporedi
<ubottu> sporedi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Spixx> donita_: you do not login with root you use sudo
<erUSUL> sporedi: log in with the username you gave during install. use sudo for admin tasks
<ares623> trijntje, thanks. is there  a way to find out what the * in sda* is?
<trijntje> ares623, sudo fdisk -l
<Spixx> bootable partition? :S
<saturdayplace> m4rtin: here's my /etc/network/interfaces: http://dpaste.com/127508/
<sporedi> at # i suppose to use sudo and package name to install
<sporedi> how do get gui
<saturdayplace> also erUSUL: http://dpaste.com/127508/
<Spixx> sporedi: sudo apt-get install gnome
<Spixx> not sure if you need to configure x to autostart though. but when installed run startx
<jadakren> Spixx: does startx actually still work ? i always use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<coldboot> jadakren, yes
<m4rtin> saturdayplace: yes, that does look correct... have you restarted networking since making the changes?
<Spixx> ah, might be :P they changed that in 9.04 I think
<ares623> trijntje, thanks! got it.
<erUSUL> saturdayplace: is --> netmask 255.255.255.0  || but anyway i do not see why this could cause the interface to change ip by itself ...
<sporedi> its giveing error not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<erUSUL> saturdayplace: any message in the logs ?
<m4rtin> saturdayplace: except for the last line netmask 255.255.255.
<sporedi> unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<m4rtin> saturdayplace: needs a "0" at the end
<saturdayplace> m4rtin: Oh that paste just left off the lat 0.  I've restarted. networking  Thing is, it just resets after some time.  Don't know why.
<saturdayplace> erUSUL: not sure what logs to check.
<Reinz> hello
<erUSUL> saturdayplace: /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog ?
<om26er> !hello | Reinz
<ubottu> Reinz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mahngiel> good day all. i'm having a WM issue. i have multiple installed, but no session selection for Metacity. How do i make it default? or load without terminal?
<saturdayplace> erUSUL: thanks, I'll check.
<Reinz> Can you help me please?
<mahngiel> !just let the guy say hi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> !ask | Reinz
<ubottu> Reinz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Reinz> My friend,  I need your help, please rigister at this link: http://vk.com/reg5432221  This is social network like facebook. You will help me very much, thanks!!!
<privatix> In ubuntu server i cannot get the ' icon on my keyboard it gives me this ` instead howto get ' icon sounds silly?
<mahngiel> !troll | Reinz
<ubottu> Reinz: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<LjL> Reinz: please don't spam
<mahngiel> sorry, was having window problems. not sure if there was a response
<saturdayplace> m4rtin, erUSUL: nothing obvious in the logs.
<albech> what is it that cause some terminals to print
<m4rtin> saturdayplace: check for anything referencing eth0 (or DHCP)
<albech> what is it that cause some terminals to print 'A' when using up arrow in vim?
<albech> if you are in edit mode
<privatix> erUSUL:well you have been aroundawhilesincebrezzy badgerdays!
<mahngiel> how can i get Metacity to autoload upon boot up of GNOME session?
<erUSUL> privatix: yep i've been ;)
<saturdayplace> m4rtin: nothing.  I'm done sudo apt-get remove dhcp-client to be sure we're not getting a dynamic address from somewhere.
<privatix> erUSUL: howto get the ' key to work it gives me` this instead?
<donita> hahahaha!!! yeah~~ it works!!!!
<donita> God!! you guys are genius
<muva> ciao
<erUSUL> privatix: depends on the keyboard type i guess. mine is in ?' key next to 0
<donita> thank you all
<pandepande> hola a todos en sala
<erUSUL> !es | pandepande
<ubottu> pandepande: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<donita> HI~~ Are you there?
<jongbergs> donita: :)
<donita> so the secret is grub update?
<donita> is it in the documentatinon too? wherer?
<subito> what can i do to know when i receive a mail on gmail?
<privatix> erUSUL:strangeI had acdinstall ofthedebian testing worked there and here also
<bhuvi>  /msg NickServ identify vgynjib567
<erUSUL> privatix: make sure you have the correct kb settings in System>Preferences>Keyboard
<m4rtin> bhuvi: you'd better change your nickserv pass; that just went to channel
<erUSUL> bhuvi: change your password
<donita> jongbergs and all, I really want to know, what does that mean in boot menu it's like "Windows 7 (Loader)... <---what does that mean "Loader"???
<privatix> itsaserver no X
<m4rtin> saturdayplace: hmmm, I'm not sure; I'd recommend trying to find when it happens (how long after interface comes up) and see if you can find a trigger (or a log entry near that time)
<AmokPaule> For a creative xifi do i need the creative drivers?
<saturdayplace> m4rtin: thanks.
<saturdayplace> will do
<donita> Does that mean the "first sector" is on windows 7 area???
<privatix> erUSUL:its aserver no X
<erUSUL> donita: windwos has its own boot loader just like linux grub
<trism> subito: there are several applications in the repos, gmail-notify, checkgmail just to name a few...you should try them and see what works for you
<donita> Do you guys want to see the picture I just took?
<donita> Please wait here, erUSUL... wait
<erUSUL> privatix: try « sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup »
<AlexJones> Which version of VMWare server do I need for Ubuntu 64 bit? VMware Server 2 for Linux Operating Systems or The core application needed to run VMware Server 2, 64-bit version?
<Roasted> How come my XP laptop here can have 1 bar of signal and ping at 1ms to the server yet my Ubuntu laptop here has 3 bars and pings between 50 and 900?
<privatix> erUSUL:  ok i will try i will let you know
<privatix>  thanks
<erUSUL> privatix: no problem
<sporedi> how do i check that my server 9.10 in install correctly
<subito> thanks trism
<jongbergs> donita: win 7 also has its own boot loader to load othe operating systems preferably previous version of windows
<ibuclaw> donita, on the question you asked earlier: afaik, that 1MB is for nothing really - other than possibly a safety buffer of empty space between two filesystems... which makes no sense to me ;)
<jongbergs> AlexJones: i recommend using virtualbox instead of vmware
<jongbergs> AlexJones: you can install it, it's available in the repos
<mahngiel> last time i'll ask before i post of the forums: I have multiple Win Mgrs installed, and have a session selection for each - except Metacity.  I am trying to find out how to get Metacity to auto load on the default session 'GNOME' without having to use the terminal
<donita> jongbergs and ibuclaw, nope! you don't get what I asked, I partition the HDD in purpose to avoid Windows 7 to add another partition which is normally 100MB itself(Primary I think)
<Oilut> hi! i have a .toc file with lots of .wav and want to write it on a CD but on .mp3 format. how do i do it?
<dassouki> how do  i check the usbpermissions ?
<ibuclaw> donita, oh, that must be the system folder for self recovery.
<mahngiel> dassouki: lsusb -l
<donita> so I tried to partition the HDD first by making them 3 Primary + 1 Extended, so that windows 7 won't be able to ADD MORE stupid partition which could limit my whole space
<dassouki> mahngiel: thanks
<Lucho_> Need some help making to work a serial mouse on ubuntu 9.10
<bdfoster_iPhone_> heyoh
<mahngiel> dassouki: np
<AlexJones> jongbergs, I already have many virtual machines from vmware.
<Lucho_> may some one help me?
<mahngiel> Lucho_: depends on your issue :)
<dassouki> mahngiel: no such thing as -l ... -v perhaps ?
<bdfoster_iPhone_> Lucho_: do you mean ps2?
<Shwack> I can't take it anymore - Why can Ubuntu only print at 1 page per 20 minutes??
<Lucho_> mahngiel it is simple, I can not find the xorg.conf archive
<ibuclaw> donita, tbh, the windows installer works for the best intent of Windows - and no other system.
<Lucho_> bdfoster_iPhone_ no, serial mouse
<mahngiel> dassouki: -l as in lowercase L
<donita> jongbergs and ibuclaw, so I can decide later to change my free space in Extended Partition, do you get me?
<mahngiel> Lucho_: i don't know anything about that, sorry
<Lucho_> mahngiel thanks
<ibuclaw> donita, you can freely extend/truncate the extended partition - yes.
<Shwack> Everytime i want to print something, I have to go to sleep and wait till morning before the 10-15 pages print
<trism> mahngiel: is the key in gconf /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager set to metacity?
<ibuclaw> donita, and you can also create a (supposedly) unlimited number of partitions within that extended partition.
<donita> Because old msdos partition can only accept 3 Primary + 1 Extended + unlimit Logic Partition OR 4 Primary Partitions
<jongbergs> donita: absolutely, use gparted to do that for you
<donita> Logical Partition
<untitled> please, tell me about software updates in ubuntu
<untitled> between releases
<mahngiel> trism: i'll look and find out. should i open it with gedit or use another app?
<trism> mahngiel: gconf-editor
<ibuclaw> untitled, you mean system upgrades?
<donita> where can I upload my pics so I can ask question?
<untitled> ibuclaw: what I mean is why there is no updates for packages in ubuntu? to update pidgin or ooffice, I have to add some ppas
<donita> Any free link to upload my pics?
<untitled> donita: imageshack
<ranjan> Is there an app. that you can save a webpage and all the content... AND the content of the links? please help
<donita> imageshack? where?
<untitled> donita: google
<donita> ok
<ranjan> Is there an app. that you can save a webpage and all the content... AND the content of the links? please help
<jongbergs> donita: you can use http://imagebin.ca
<mahngiel> trism: thank you. i changed the value to metacity instead of e16. but what bothers me is that NO win mgr started up on boot
<ibuclaw> untitled, all software for ubuntu is maintained in repositories. These repositories remain relatively stable - only updates for security or major bugs are updated/released.
<jongbergs> donita: it's basically the counterpart with pastebin for posting text files
<trism> mahngiel: strange, hopefully that fixes it
<Oilut> hi! i have a .toc file with lots of .wav and want to write it on a CD but on .mp3 format. how do i do it?
<mahngiel> trism: i'll relog and let you know.
<Doonz> How do i format a drive with ext3 using 4Kib block sizes?
<untitled> ibuclaw: oh, ok, and they update packages only when new release comes out?
<donita> Choose a plugin for media type application /x-shockwave-flash : there are 3 options, which should I choose?
<untitled> so uncool :)
<ibuclaw> untitled, this means that once ubuntu has been released, the version numbers of the software generally stay the same.
<untitled> ok
<donita> 1 .Adobe Flash Player (Installer) 2. Swfdec SWF player 3. Gnash SWF Player
<untitled> thanks
<donita> Which one?
<adac> any ides why amarok does not play mp3s? I cannot even add them to the playlist
<ibuclaw> untitled, if a new release comes out - it is rare to see it appear in the main repositories.
<mahngiel> trism: thank you very much. you don't know the hell that caused me yesterday
<jrib> donita: do you care about not using proprietary, closed source software?
<ibuclaw> untitled, we had this with Firefox a while back ... 3.5 was out but everyone was still on 3.1
<donita> jongbergs.. which one?
<jongbergs> donita: choose 1
<jongbergs> donita: choose 1
<sigius> Q: When installing some package, how can I tell apt-get to also install 'suggested' packages ??
<donita> ok, thanks
<sporedi> how do i start irc chat on server i am facing some problem with installtion
<cryptk> is anyone here that can help me with a weird network bandwidth problem?
<donita> jrib, what do you mean?
<sporedi> unable to get install any package
<trism> mahngiel: glad I could help
<donita> jrib, what do you mean? What if I choose proprietary, what will happen?
<Roasted> How come my XP laptop here can have 1 bar of signal and ping at 1ms to the server yet my Ubuntu laptop here has 3 bars and pings between 50 and 900?
<donita> law things or...?
<jrib> donita: adobe's flash player is proprietary and closed source.  That means only adobe can develop it and fix bugs
<ibuclaw> untitled, if a new software release has been made upstream - if you want it on your system, you either have to install a ppa maintained package - or wait until the next release of Ubuntu.
<untitled> ibuclaw: you know some deb-based distro with gentoo-like updates? where you can update a package as soon as it comes out
<thiebaude> donita, nothing will happen
<donita> jrib..... I see, so you'd suggest that I choose the other 2?
<ibuclaw> untitled, Ubuntu is not a rolling release distribution
<jrib> donita: no, I'd suggest you choose 1) unless you care about that
<untitled> i got that
<cryptk> is anyone here that can help me with a weird network bandwidth problem? ubuntu is going quite slow and none of the things have read on the internet describe or fix my problem...
<mahngiel> cryptk: have you updated recently?
<quiescens> for the record: rt73usb driver is a pain in the neck
<donita> well, I do care about people and humang rights and lots of issue... will that affect my faith choosing one?
<ibuclaw> untitled, if a package is available on the official site of the software (ie: virtual box) then by all means use that instead of the ppa
<cryptk> mahngiel, yes, all of ym packages are up to date
<wvalencia> hi, i have installed karmic koala, but in the boot shows this error: ubuntu starting init crypto disks
<DrRobino> How do i copy a file from a local place to a server place?
<donita> issues
<mahngiel> cp [file path] [new path]
<untitled> ibuclaw: ok, thanks for the info
<jrib> donita: 2) and 3) won't be able to play all flash as well as 1) does, but 2) and 3) are free software in the sense that anyone can grab the source and edit it.  That's why they exist
<dassouki> how can i check for a usb drive permisssions
<sporedi> how do i start ssh server on server
<jrib> sporedi: install it
<bibekp>  i have problem mounting a NTFS partition into my Ubuntu partition. I am using Ubuntu 9.04, and Thinkpad T400. here is what the log says: http://pastie.org/721777 I purged and reinstalled ntfs-3g but the problem continues
<bhuvi> my cpu fan speed is not detected in karmic but worked well in hardy anybody can help
<donita> jrib... ok I got it now... okay...
<subito> hi, i got "Connection failed" on kgmailnotifier, what can i do about it?
<bibekp> spoilt, if it is installed, start it with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<sporedi> done
<sporedi> thx
<bibekp> sorry, it was for sporedi
<sporedi> can some one pls tell me why i am not able to install any package ,what do i to run after a fresh install
<jrib> sporedi: pastebin
<kubanc> anybody knows why open office impress 3.1 doesn't wanna play movie files (.avi) ?
<donita> you know, you people are friendly here better than Linux Mint, they suck, they kicked me out and ban my IP, I was saying that the name "mint" is actually poison, they got piss off and kicked me out and banned me, shame on them. I wasn't saying mint OS, I was saying mint itself in real world.
<iceroot> sporedi: apt-get update
<iceroot> donita: watch your language please :)
<jrib> donita: most support channels (including this one) prefer that you discuss only support issues
<DrRobino> mahngiel: I did cp Explorative_Analysis.m hms1/bdi/asd.m but it said no such file or directory. I know hms1 is a server because i can do ssh hms1
<mahngiel> DrRobino: are you in the directory holding the file?
<donita> okay... iceroot and jrib...
<cryptk> is anyone here that can help me with a weird network bandwidth problem? Ubuntu is going quite slow and none of the things have read on the Internet describe or fix my problem... I am running Karmic
<DrRobino> mahngiel: yes
<Shwack> please somebody help me - Printing on my Brother MFC 7820N on linux 9.10 fresh install takes 10-20 minuts per page
<sporedi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/332427/
<sporedi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/332427/
<bibekp> donita, yes, dont flame here
<sporedi> sorry
<mahngiel> !print | Shwack
<ubottu> Shwack: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nibbler> hi. i just upgraded to 9.10. i start rhythmbox, and it cant find any of my mp3s on my network share (smb). funny thing is, i was able to play any of my mp3s with rhythmbox, while watching it remove one-by-one of my songs from the "inventory", everytime it hit one of the songs i was just playing it stopped playback, continued with the next one until this was gone, too etc. any solution to this?
<donita> bibekp..... okay......
<bibekp> I am sorry for repeating this: i have problem mounting a NTFS partition into my Ubuntu partition. I am using Ubuntu 9.04, and Thinkpad T400. here is what the log says: http://pastie.org/721777 I purged and reinstalled ntfs-3g but the problem continues
<DrRobino> mahngiel: If i just do cp Explorative_Analysis.m hms1 I think it works ok, but i have no idea where the file ends up
<MikeChelen> my bluetooth headset stopped showing up in the sound preferences, though it is still connected in bluetooth manager. any ideas?
<sipior> Shwack: what sort of files are you printing? how were they generated? and what size?
<donita> ok now, the jpg file I am going to upload is about 534.9KB, how am I gonna shrink it?
<mahngiel> DrRobino: it would end up in the /hms1 folder
<bibekp> donita, do you know imagemagick ?
<DrRobino> mahngiel: But if i do cd hms1 it says not a directory
<mahngiel> DrRobino: /hms1 ?
<nibbler> bibekp, thats not good. try to fix the ntfs before mountig it, maybe its broken? there is some packages there with ubuntu for that, cant remember the name
<donita> nope, where is imagemagick?
<DrRobino> mahngiel: same
<donita> bibekp, where?
<dassouki> how can i change permissions on usb devices from root to my user ?
<DrRobino> mahngiel: hms1 is the name of a server
<jrib> dassouki: what filesystem?
<jrib> !software > donita
<iceroot> donita: imagemagick is not a program, is a distribution of many littel programs
<ubottu> donita, please see my private message
<bhuvi> my cpu fan speed is not detected in karmic but worked well in hardy anybody can help
<bibekp> donita, you can do things with images using imagemagick. if you dont know that, use gimp to reduce the size of the picture
<Roasted> How come my XP laptop here can have 1 bar of signal and ping at 1ms to the server yet my Ubuntu laptop here has 3 bars and pings between 50 and 900?
<mahngiel> DrRobino: then you've gone beyond my knowledge. sorry
<Shwack> sipior: it looks like the link provided mahngiel has a specific link for my pritner -thank you both very much
<bibekp> nibbler, would appreciate if you told me the name. it wasnt a problem earlier. i can mount other partitions alright, but have issues with mounting one particular pratition
<AlexJones> I am getting the following error when trying to install VMware server 64bit on Ubuntu 9.10: http://pastebin.ca/1696641 What is the problem?
<mahngiel> Shwack: glad to help
<jongbergs> bibekp: how did you mount the ntfs partitions?
<donita> jrib ubttu iceroot bibekp......... so.....
<subito> hi, i got "Connection failed" on kgmailnotifier, what can i do about it?
<sporedi> thx ,i am able to login to ssh to my ubuntu server and i am able to login to normal user now ,to install packages do i require root privileges (root)
<DrRobino> can anyone recommend a file copying system with GUI that can connect to other directories than local ones?
<bibekp> jongbergs, mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/temp
<bibekp> donita, use gimp
<donita> jrib ubttu iceroot bibekp......... so..... imagemagick, a command in terminal?
<jrib> DrRobino: nautilus?
<dtownhero> DrRobino, samba?
<dassouki> jrib: whatever was default, so i assume fat 32 ?
<bibekp> spoilt, yes, you need to sudo to install
<donita> gimp, what's that?\
<jrib> !vfat | dassouki
<thiebaude> !gimp
<ubottu> dassouki: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<cryptk> is anyone here that can help me with a weird network bandwidth problem? Ubuntu is going quite slow and none of the things have read on the Internet describe or fix my problem... I am running Karmic
<jongbergs> bibekp: try this instead: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/temp
<bibekp> !gimp | donita
<ubottu> donita: please see above
<donita> bibekp ubottu, ok.. I found it
<Lord-Readman> Brainstormers please vote http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22712/
<dassouki> jrib: i'm accessing a dongle
<sporedi> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock ----------(next line)---E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/-----(last line)-----E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<bibekp> jongbergs, same error
<jrib> dassouki: that's fine
<nibbler> bibekp, aptitude search ntfs -> ntfsprogs -> ntfsfix
<jrib> dassouki: usually it just sets ownership to the current user when you plug it in, but if you are having issues just setup fstab
<donita> please tell me how to shrink the pic, I am now in ImageShack
<bhuvi> when i right-click on a pendrive in karmic i get three options unmount eject safely remove what does this mean
<bibekp> nibbler, can't find ntfsfix.
<bibekp> nibbler, but i can mount other partitions well (ntfs)
<donita> Save as ... or???
<nibbler> bibekp, its in the ntfsprogs package
<bibekp> donita, scale the image to a lower resolution
<bibekp> nibbler, ntfsprogs is installed
<bibekp> nibbler, i have used ntfsfix command but it segfaults too
<nibbler> bibekp, then try to fix it with a windows-boot/rescue cd or smth. i'd say its heavily damaged
<bowenl2> how can i use ubuntu with my vt-220?  is support for serial terminals compiled in by default?
<bibekp> nibbler, it says: Dec  1 22:06:24 yantra kernel: [67417.797901] ntfsfix[19297]: segfault at bf40afd0 ip b7db7a4c sp bf40afd4 error 6 in libc-2.9.so[b7d46000+15c000]
<dassouki> jrib: http://pastie.org/721922
<frostburn> has the weather functionality of the Clock applet stop working for others?
<bibekp> nibbler, i dont have windows in my computer. what might have caused the damage? or is it a bug in ntfs-3g ? my computer is a new thinkpad T400
<jongbergs> bibekp: is /dev/sda2 really an nfts partition?
<bibekp> jongbergs, yes it is. i have accessed many times before
<jrib> dassouki: I presume sda is not your flash drive
<nibbler> bibekp, if its new, then mkfs.ext4 the partition ;-)
<dassouki> jrib: it's a flash drive, it's a dongle chip
<bibekp> nibbler, i said the computer is new
<sipior> bowenl2: it should be enabled by default, yes.
<jrib> dassouki: but it isn't sda, correct?
<sipior> bowenl2: btw, where did you find a vt220? :-)
<dassouki> jrib: correct
<bowenl2> closet
<jrib> dassouki: I guess my question is, why did you pastebin that?
<bowenl2> is this just something i edit in my grub.conf? or do i have to do something else?
<jongbergs> bibekp: can you post the output of fdisk -l
<bibekp> jongbergs, nibbler, should i or should not i carry my notebook while on SLEEP in ubuntu 9.04. If anything, the only reason i think the partition would be damaged is because i used to carry my laptop in sleep mode and i've heard problems with linux sleep and hibernate. else, the other reason i can think is a bug in ntfs-3g
<nibbler> bibekp, ntfs is a ms fs, which specs were never released. so all drivers are reverse engeneered etc. if it gets broken and linuxtools cant help you, your last chance is the tools of ms (chkdisk etc)
<dassouki> jrib: you asked what file system i was using
<bibekp> jongbergs, sure. in pastebin or here ?
<sipior> bowenl2: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<jongbergs> bibekp: pastebin
<nibbler> bibekp, no, sleep mode is like switch-off harddisk-wise
<jrib> dassouki: on the dongle
<bibekp> nibbler, does it work fine in ubuntu 9.04?
<bibekp> nibbler, should i be worrying about carrying my laptop in sleep mode or not ?
<harovali1> hi, how do I refresh the console after doing a chenge in console-setup ? I mean, how do I actually see the changes in the console without rebooting ?
<harovali1> *change
<nibbler> bibekp, it shuold work fine in 9.04. dont worry, carry it in sleep-mode (harddisk is spun down then)
<dassouki> jrib: i doubt there is a file system
<ibuclaw> harovali1, what change did you make?
<nibbler> bibekp, also, if you dont have windows, why do u use  ntfs?
<bibekp> nibbler, cool
<jrib> dassouki: what do you mean by usb dongle?
<tgm4883> Is there a way to disable Non-eXecutable (NX) memory protection?
<harovali1> ibuclaw: the console font, and the console font size
<bowenl2> sipior: on this line, "/etc/init/ttyS0.conf" => should that be init.d instead of init?
<ibuclaw> harovali1, in gnome-terminal - or the system tty?
<harovali1> ibuclaw: system tty
<bibekp> nibbler, ok, thats a long story now. my computer came with windows, but i corrupted while installing linux (resized and moved partitions from a live CD, i didnt know windows couldnt tolerate that)
<donita> okay!! here!! http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/7051/dsc02724small.jpg
<bibekp> nibbler, windows partitions are there, but they dont boot
<sipior> bowenl2: nope.
<donita> a little harsh to use scale
<bibekp> nibbler, jongbergs its a pity that a fine machine like thinkpad has to be shipped with windows (that too Vista)
<jrib> dassouki: I saw you say "how can I check for a usb drive permissions" so I presumed it was something similar to a flash drive.  Now I think you mean something else
<donita> here are my 2 questions about the link
<dassouki> jrib: it's a chip to access software. i use it with virtualbox .. but with 9.10, all my permissions to usb drives have moved from user_name to root
<ibuclaw> harovali1, I think it is:  sudo service console-setup restart
<nibbler> bibekp, if you dont use windows, i'd suggest you to move all data to linux partitions and reformat the then unused ntfs to some linux fs aswell. just to avoid your current problem in the future
<bibekp> nibbler, jongbergs here it is: http://pastebin.org/59267
<Dr_Willis> bowenl2:  no. init is the new stuff where some configs are at.
<dassouki> jrib: my message said how can i change .. not check
<bibekp> nibbler, i'd move all data only if i could access it :)
<jrib> dassouki: correct
<root> Hey everybody
<jrib> dassouki: anyway, this is something that gets mounted with data on it, right?
<bibekp> nibbler, the reason i am looking forward to install windows again in this machine is : battery performance in linux is far below par (only 2.5 hours) while in windows it gives me about 9 hours
<dassouki> jrib:
<donita> 1. I once accidentally click the wrong option (recovery one) then everything is in mess, I couldn't boot up anymore. 2. What does the (Loader ) mean???
<dassouki> jrib: no
<Esya> Uh... I need some help configuring my vpn :S.
<nibbler> bibekp, sorry, i have no further help to offer to you.... if the tools dont work, i'm lost.
<dassouki> i just want to change my permissions on my usb devices from root to my name
<bowenl2> Dr_Willis: when I do that it says "start: Unknown job: ttyS0"
<Esya> Did someone test pptp ?
<dassouki> or allow my user to conenct to usb
<bibekp> nibbler, i live in a place where there are more than 10 hours of powercut in dry season
<jrib> dassouki: your question makes no sense to me
<bibekp> nibbler, hmm. do you know any thinkpad+linux support IRC channels ?
<Esya> I have a dedicated server and I'd like to use it as a vpn server
<nibbler> bibekp, you use cpu governor and this disk-spindown thing?
<bibekp> nibbler, no. i havent heard of them. what are they?
<przemo_one> hi guys
<dassouki> jrib: here's an ls -l on a usb device crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 130 2009-11-30 16:29 /dev/bus/usb/002/003
<bowenl2> sipior: any idea why start says unknown job: ttyS0 when i follow those instructions?
<jongbergs> bibekp: it appears ok based on the structure of the partitions, would you care booting from the live cd of ubuntu 9.10 and try mounting your ntfs partitions there?
<Esya> Hmm... If I give you my vpn server's adress, could at least someone tell me if it does respond ?
<generic> So how do I get ssh working on ubunut? Im registered at dyndns.org, I set up ddclient, I have sshd: ALL in my hosts.allow file. I Also have to port forwarded to my computer. Why can't I get it working?
<Dr_Willis> bowenl2:  no idea what you are trying to do.    the /etc/init directory has  the files for what upstart starts up.
<jrib> dassouki: hal is responsible for that.  You can read about hal fdi files and writing udev permissions I guess
<bibekp> jongbergs, i have tried that already. doesnt work
<bibekp> jongbergs, i cant format that partition as well (in present condition)
<harovali1> ibuclaw: thanks
<nibbler> bibekp, the one makes sure your cpu is not running full speed when its idle anyway, and the otherone i forgotabout the name, changes the diskscheduler, so that it does not keep the disk running all the time. should be findable by looking for linux+laptop etc
<Esya> Okayyyy...
<donita> First, I thought sda1 is the first hard drive (because I partition HDD it first with FAT32 to make sure the windows 7 would use it so it would keep quiet not asking me to be the first drive) but now I think the first drive doesn't really mean the first sector which BIOS will looking for to read, am I right?
<dassouki> jrib: thanks
<ibuclaw> harovali1, I take it that it worked then?
<bibekp> nibbler, ok. cpu governor and disk-spindown? thanks
<ibuclaw> if so, I'll make a note of it ;)
<sipior> bowenl2: you're running karmic, or?
<bhuvi> bibekp:initially reported time will not be accurate in linux but as time goes ot will become accurate but actual time will be the same for both linux and windows you can check it
<harovali1> ibuclaw: no, I was just thanking you :-)    You know, it seems I'm having trouble in setting the console size font...
<donita> so.... in order, even if I partition the HDD with 1/4 area to be FAT32, it is not a guarantee the first partition will be the truly the FIRST driver which BIOS will looking for, am I right?
<bowenl2> sipior:jaunty
<jongbergs> bibekp: how about sda3, same problem?
<bibekp> bhuvi, but my computer shuts down after the said time passes :)
<bowenl2> oh whoops! wrong computer haha
<bibekp> bhuvi, 2.5 hours is no comparision with 9 hours even by reporting faults :)
<bibekp> jongbergs, no problems with sda1 and 3
<frikker> I have a macbook (2,1) core 2 duo.  When I upgraded to 9.10 it broke my brightness control.  My brightness icon in the dock has a red "x" through it indicating it is disabled.  how can I fix this? I feel like it is a driver issue, as comiz is also broken and my video feels a bit laggy (meaning those drivers may have stopped working as well).
<kubanc> can someone help me. i have a problem playing videos in Open Office 3.1?
<mutew> Is there a way to assign multiple keybindings to a command in the gconf-editor?
<donita> I mean, the 3 OSs have their boot loaders, but what is the crucial file placed to trickle the boot loaders? Where is it??? How do I know where the First drive is after I partition 4 areas.
<phil__> hey, does anyone know of a solution on how to manage active directory from a ubuntu machine?
<jongbergs> bibekp: then there is nothing wrong with nfts utils that comes with ubuntu..
<bhuvi> bibekp, i think you try installing powertop and check where your problem lies
<frikker> kubanc, I had no idea you could play videos in OO.  Do you mean embedded stuff in the presentation?
<jongbergs> bibekp: the problem boils down on that particular partition
<frikker> donita, what do you mean?
<donita> Anyone would like to teach me that?
<bendj_> Hi.  Anyone here use dvd::rip?  I'd like to know which VideoCodec & VideoCodec-QuantType should be used if the (eventual) target is to burn to a standalone DVD disk ... unclear 2 me.
<kubanc> frikker, yes i would like to put video in presentation (openOffice impress)
<Esya> So nobody can help me about a vpn server ?
<donita> I mean, you guys say every OS has its own boot loader, right?
<ibuclaw> harovali1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<ibuclaw> harovali1, source here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4943115&postcount=7
<bibekp> jongbergs, ok. i will try to find a similar computer, put the hard disk there and try to repair it from windows. what do you say?
<jongbergs> donita: try gpated to give you a graphical view
<harovali1> ibuclaw: thanks again
<jongbergs> donita: i mean gparted
<przemo_one> donita in general no
<Esya> Does someone know a SIMPLE WAY to have a VPN server running on my dedicated server ?
<frikker> donita: you probably use GRUB which can boot most OSs
<donita> so I became unable to see my Menu at first is because windows 7 wrote over my Ubuntu boot-related files, so... this small sector must be very important, I want to know where is it?
<bibekp> bhuvi, i have powertop installed. how do i detect a problem?
<frikker> donita, are you asking about how to write a boot loader?
<przemo_one> donita or lilo
<ManDay> I want to install the GTK engine Clearlooks, there is one in the repos, but its marked as "virtual" and I cannot install it - whats this?!
<jongbergs> bibekp: that could be a straight forward approach..maybe windows chkdsk can help..
<ahmad_> hello
<frikker> donita, look into booting a live CD (ubuntu) and re-installing GRUB
<przemo_one> donita old problem
<bibekp> jongbergs, ok, that is what i've been thinking of. but i thought of asking here first
<sipior> Esya: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN, to start
<przemo_one> donita i have different way of restoring grub
<ibuclaw> ManDay, GTK Clearlooks is provided by another package
<Esya> sipior: Already read that
<bibekp> jongbergs, do you know any linux+thinkpad support channels on IRC ?
<Esya> sipior: The problem is that I got a pptpd server runinng on my dedicated server
<ManDay> ibuclaw, so why is it listed in aptitude then? whats that for?
<Esya> sipior: But it does not respond and uh, I don't really know how to configure remoteip and localip
<sipior> Esya: another option: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<madcheeze_> has anyone used cairo dock on 9.10 and had any luck? it was crashing my netbook...
<donita> nope, I didn't want to learn how to write a boot loader, I just want to know, where is the boot sector? in my case, 4 partitions, where is it?
<phil__> hey, does anyone know of a solution on how to manage active directory from a ubuntu machine?
<MaXlMuS> hello guys
<jongbergs> bibekp: no idea about it..but you may try searching lenovo channel instead
<erUSUL> donita: in the mbr (master boot record)
<Esya> sipI'm gonna look
<bibekp> bhuvi, is it ok if i provide you with the output of powertop command ?
<madcheeze_> phil__, use remote desktop
<bhuvi> bibekp, if you run powertop it will tell which process prevents cpu from idling and at which power states your cpu lies in etc
<ahmad_> iam new user of ubuntu 9.10 i need to drive twinhan1027 sattlaite card  i tried many way to drive this but not work
<ibuclaw> ManDay, sometimes several packages have the exact same files... to prevent a conflict - we have "virtual" packages that act as a master package.
<bibekp> bhuvi, what do i make out of those information? how do i make my battery work longer?
<donita> erUSUL, yes, and where is the MBR placed?
<ahmad_> please for your help
<subichan> hello, please i need help.. how can I see permissions from the terminal?
<MikeChelen> madcheeze_: it works okay for me, do you have 3d accel drivers enabled for your video card?
<MikeChelen> subichan: ls -l
<erUSUL> donita: first 512 bytes of the hard disk
<sipior> Esya: also: http://piano.rcas.sinica.edu.tw/thhsieh/pptpd
<luk156> Anybody has the inspiron 13z? I've strange problem with the video driver, the video stop working after switch tu virtal console
<bhuvi> bibekp, yes you can post it i will try to examine it
<donita> first 512bytes of the hard disk, all right, but you know, GParted's graphic isn't correct
<przemo_one> donita mbr is the first sector of your hard drive
<luk156> seems to be a proble of refresh
<subichan> MikeChelen: thanks man
<MaXlMuS> my secndary hard drive died someone has an extra one for sale ? =P
<erUSUL> donita: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<przemo_one> donita its not a file
<Esya> sipior: Hmmm Okay
<donita> the leftest partition isn't always the first sector placed, you guys know about this????
<madcheeze_> MikeChelen, i dont know... need to investigate it... my card is an ati... and i need to finish the install
<Esya> Thanks
<phil__> madcheeze_: yeah but at work, therefore a bunch of linux pessimists
<erUSUL> donita: the mbr is no t showed in gparted graphic
<erUSUL> !who | donita
<ubottu> donita: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bibekp> jongbergs, nibbler bhuvi surprise no 2: about a month back, linux reported my battery time (fully charged) as 4.5 hours. suddenly, it started reporting 2.5 hours. and now, each week (or a fortnight), i can see a decrease in reported time. it is 2 hours 20 minutes these days. going by this progression. my computer wil be useless in about a year :)
<ManDay> ibuclaw, ah
<ManDay> thanks
<ibuclaw> ManDay, for example: xsplash-artwork is a virtual package - and it's "child" packages (that provide it) are ubuntu-xsplash-artwork and sability-xsplash-artwork.
<ibuclaw> ManDay, but other packages don't depend on the child package - instead they depend on the master.
<ahmad_> any help
<phil__> madcheeze_: you know the old, linux isn't ready for the pro workplace crap
<bhuvi> bibekp, atleast it will give some suggestions to reduce power consumption
<ibuclaw> if that makes sense...
<ahmad_> please
<jongbergs> bibekp: sounds strange..
<bibekp> bhuvi, i am pasting it, please wait.
<MaXlMuS>  Xubuntu rocks!
<madcheeze_> phil__, if you are looking for an mmc snap in, i dont know of one..
<donita> ubottu, I was speaking to all of you..... may I???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<przemo_one> donita partition is not covering mbr. mbr is for the computer to know how to boot
<ManDay> thanks ibuclaw
<MikeChelen> madcheeze_: finish the install?
<dassouki> jrib: i'm not sure what to do and a bit confused
<bibekp> jongbergs, i am a full-time user. but ever since i switched to a laptop, it is giving me nightmares
<MikeChelen> !ati | madcheeze_
<ubottu> madcheeze_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ManDay> can anyone tell me what package enables fancy mouse gestures for mousepads?
<donita> yes, my question is, where is this MBR???
<csna172> I have a weird issue with Ubuntu Enterprise Server 9.10. I was testing my server to see how it would react after losing power. Basically making sure that it would automatically reboot and come back up if it were to lose power. After I pulled the power it restarted and came back online as one would expect. However,  now after about 5 mins it drops its internet connection and will not pick it back up unless I restart the machine. A
<bibekp> and the problem is, there are no answers for such questions anywhere jongbergs
<ManDay> (the apple-like things)
<przemo_one> donita by installing windows 7 you overwrited this informatien and now only windows is booting
<donita> Is it now at Ubuntu's partition or Windows 7's partitions? or Mint's Partition?
<erUSUL> donita: alrady told you *exactly* where it is
<donita> Where is this MBR now???
<bibekp> bhuvi, here it is: http://pastebin.org/59274
<ibuclaw> ManDay, not too sure, but you could try: apt-cache search mouse gestures
<ibuclaw> ManDay, to query the packages in the repository
<przemo_one> donita you need to do grub reinstallation after fu** windows installation.
<phil__> madcheeze_: although nmap and nbtscan can do most of what I need, they would frown
<ibuclaw> ManDay, only seems to be a Firefox addon
<erUSUL> donita: the mbr does not move it is allways where i told you; are you listening to what i say???
<MaXlMuS> Donita:samething happened to me select the same i selected same partition as windows and now it works 2nds install
<donita> erUSUL... yes yes, thank you
<bibekp> bhuvi, another screenshot: http://pastebin.org/59275
<przemo_one> donita it's where it was, but after windows installation it's different now
<przemo_one> donita you have to restore grub's information in mbr. mbr is a place on a hard drive. it's allways there
<Dr_Willis> donita:  the 'mbr' is the master boot record. the first few bytes of the hard drive that the bios loads/runs to  determine what to boot next.
<donita> przemo_one and MaXlMus and all others... yes please explain it to me
<erUSUL> donita: the mbr can contain grub or the windows boot loader. windows overwrittes the mbr everytime you install it. so does ubuntu unless told otherwise in advanced options
<przemo_one> donita use youre imagination now
<ManDay> ibuclaw, im not talkign about firefox mouse gestures. im talking about these apple-gestures (two fingers scroll etc)
<przemo_one> donita after bios screen computer must know what to do next right??
<exploreralex> how to get a list of channels on irc?
<donita> I just wanna know, what are those proccess doing since I don't know what I did, I just know it is back to normal, but I want to know why.
<racecar56> i'm using ubuntu 9.10, editra gives me an "ImportError: No module named Editra.launcher" error
<przemo_one> donita so it checks the mbr what to do what to execute
<ibuclaw> ManDay, oh, I'm pretty sure I saw a two finger scroll option in the Gnome Mouse preferences
<ManDay> btw: do I need to install a separate package besides compiz and metacity-common to make gnome remember the maximized state of a window after it got closed?
<Pici> exploreralex: /msg alis help list   more help for that available in #freenode
<erUSUL> exploreralex: /list but you do not want to do that on a large network such as freenode
<ibuclaw> ManDay, System->Preferences->Mouse
<inquizikiller> how do i ask for help here?
<erUSUL> !ask | inquizikiller
<racecar56> inquizikiller: you just did it
<ubottu> inquizikiller: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<przemo_one> donita mbr is the first place to check whats next
<racecar56> inquizikiller: just ask the question
<exploreralex> thanks
<racecar56> exploreralex: hi :D
<hylian> hey is there a way to keep the icons on top from moving when the screen resizes for an application?
<przemo_one> donita when you install linux it's placing grub or lilo
<przemo_one> donita linux loaders
<exploreralex> racecar56: i was just gonna say hi
<PSYHERMES> help
<racecar56> exploreralex: stole the words right from your keyboard xD
<bwallen> Are there any USB or Express Card HDMI out adapters that I can use to hook my laptop to my TV for boxee?
<bhuvi> bibekp, im looking into it
<luk156> The big problem is that don' depends on the driver nv or nvidia, any ideas?
<przemo_one> donita windows is not respecting other systems, so after installing that it sets mbr to run only itself
<inquizikiller> i need info for 9.10 compatibility rate on packardbell laptop
<exploreralex> racecar56: ohhh the "h" and "i" just went missing!!
<exploreralex> lolz
<racecar56> exploreralex: heehee!
<subichan> please, how can I operate on root directories with root permission? cause i got the admin pass but i can't touch some files using the gui
<donita> Dr_Willis and erUSUL and przemo_one, please go on, I'm listening
<przemo_one> donita so you need to restore grub - linux loader so menu will apear again
<bibekp> i have another question too: using madwifi and fglrx drivers gives me a lot of problems. i have deactivated them. but does anybody know why such problems? i use thinkpad t400 (64-bit) with ubuntu 9.04 x86 version. do i have to install the correct version (processor wise)? i have issues with my battery too.
<erUSUL> subichan: use sudo
<erUSUL> !rootshell | subichan
<ubottu> subichan: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<bibekp> bhuvi, thanks. i will wait
<ManDay> Got another problem (context: minimal ubuntu install - i might lack the necessary packages and/or config): According to network-manager-gnome I can establish a connection to a wireless AP but still, nothing works (nothing).
<erUSUL> donita: przemo_one is doing a good job at it
<inquizikiller> i need info for 9.10 compatibility rate on packardbell laptop "easynote"
<subichan> so if i typed sudo -i i would be able to use the gui as i would use the terminal w/sudo?
<przemo_one> donita thats it. you must edit it to add windows entry so windows will be on menu as well
<erUSUL> subichan: no terminal commands
<przemo_one> donita by editing i meen grub's configuration file google for instructions
<erUSUL> subichan: what admin task do you need to do by gui ?
<donita> Dr_Willis and erUSUL and przemo_one : So.. the MBR will be made after I partition my HDD no matter what the order is? it IS just on the FIRST few KB in the HDD? Would it be beside the first partition or would it be second partition?
<katie> hi... I recently upgraded to jaunty and really regret it because visual-python is broken...reading on forums convinced me if i install an older version of python-visual (v. 3.2.9) it should work... but the older version doesn't appear in synaptic.. is there any non-techie-skill-requiring way to get it?
<subichan> erUSUL: erase and write files in an internet server directory
<bibekp> donita, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file. the file itself is well documented
<inquizikiller> i need info for 9.10 compatibility rate on packardbell laptop "easynote"?
<bhuvi> bibekp, can you post the output of <cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info>
<bibekp> bhuvi, wait
<przemo_one> donita partitions do not touch mbr
<erUSUL> subichan: and you want to do that with nautilus !? « gksudo nautilus »
<kisuke> can someone remind me the diffrence beteween > and >> i can never remember
<bastidrazor> !hardware > inquizikiller check this link for your hardware.
<trism> kisuke: > overwrites >> appends
<ubottu> inquizikiller, please see my private message
<exploreralex> racecar56: where to get a the commands for linux terminal and keyboard shortcuts?
<subichan> erUSUL: ah thanks.. ok i'm trying that, thank you
<king6cong> Can ubuntu9.10 have a better power management than win7?
<donita> przemo_one and bibekp and erUSUL, yup, I did it by someone told me to grub???Updat??? some command I forgot... I just want to know what happened and how did they recovery ?
<bibekp> king6cong, +1
<racecar56> exploreralex: i don't understand...
<kisuke> trism: thanks i can never remember which is which
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone, I just added a computer to my network. All the computers are logging in via libpam-ldap. Now the problem is that on the new computer, users can log in. When typing : ldapsearch -h 10.1.1.xx -x -b dc=xxxx,dc=xx : i get all the users, so where is it going wrong ?
<PSYHERMES> king6cong,  y
<bibekp> bhuvi, http://pastebin.org/59278
<inquizikiller> thnx ubottu
<madcheeze_> in karmic, do they have the xorg problems with ati cards? or just jaunty?
<inquizikiller> !!!!!
<przemo_one> donita this is what i do. i use sysrescue cd. is a linux distribution for system trouble
<trism> kisuke: >> (one > is appended to the other, so appends)
<erUSUL> donita: is like this :   if {} is the entire disk and [] are partitions the mbr is () --> {(mbr)[part1]...[partn]}
<subichan> erUSUL: very nice of you, it's working, thx again
<donita> and where the MBR is, so next time I encounterd the same problem I can fix it up by having a clue so I can learn and fix it up by logic not just remember those strange commands
<bibekp> madcheeze_, what kind of problems you had with jaunty? i also have problems
<PSYHERMES> who to use hamaker ?
<kisuke> trism:  thanks a lot that should help
<ManDay> (context: minimal ubuntu install - i might lack the necessary packages and/or config): According to network-manager-gnome I can establish a connection to a wireless AP but still, nothing works (nothing).
<exploreralex> racecar56: sorry message was unclear. i want all the commands and shortcuts used in linux. is there a pdf? or a resource i can use when i don't have internet access?
<AlexJones> Does anybody remember where in gconf-editor the option is that disables the icons of mounted devices on the desktop?
<erUSUL> subichan: it is dangerous to work with a root nautilus
<madcheeze_> bibekp, i dont have a problem, looking to get 3d going...
<subichan> erUSUL: why is that?
<erUSUL> AlexJones: apps>nautilus>desktop>show volumes
<przemo_one> donita i run it from cd with command "sysrescue64 root=/dev/sda1" or something like that for 64 bit system
<erUSUL> subichan: easy to make mistakes
<bibekp> madcheeze_, what prevented you from getting the 3d going, thats what i asked
<AlexJones> erUSUL, thx
<racecar56> exploreralex: just look in the shortcut settings, under system>preferences possibly
<bibekp> i have ATI card too. and fglrx doesnt work well przemo_one
<subichan> erUSUL: i'm not too proficient with the terinal you know..
<bibekp> madcheeze_,
<donita> przemo_one : my Ubuntu is 32bit, can I make the same one as yours?
<erUSUL> subichan: ok
<bibekp>  i have ATI card too. and fglrx doesnt work well madcheeze_
 * racecar56 has an ATI Radeon 2400 Pro and it failed miserably with Linux
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<przemo_one> donita it allows me to boot into my installed linux and execute a commend "grub-install /dev/sda"
<madcheeze_> bibekp, all info i see about the xorg problem poing to jaunty, not karmic. therefore, i am not going to do anything with it until i do my homework. i want to enable a cairo dock with opengl
 * racecar56 but then switched to a geforce 8600gt and has been happy ever since
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone, I just added a computer to my network. All the computers are logging in via libpam-ldap. Now the problem is that on the new computer, users can log in. When typing : ldapsearch -h 10.1.1.xx -x -b dc=xxxx,dc=xx : i get all the users, so where is it going wrong ?
<racecar56> ...except that the fan is noisy
<racecar56> >_<
<przemo_one> bibekt i have ati card, but i never mentioned that. how did you figure it out? that i have ati?
<Tiders-> What is a good program that Ubuntu can run to make posters and stuff
<bibekp> madcheeze_, problem is, i hate doing system upgrades, breaks so many things. i have so many things already installed and installing a fresh system will waste a lot of my time. if 3d with ATI is fixed, would be very happy. i have turned off compiz etc right now
<hylian> is there a way to keep the icons where i want them after screen resize? they alway move around and i gotta put them back again
<exploreralex> racecar56: you are right. its there. what chat software are you using? i have pdgin and xchat installed and i use pdgin
<donita> przemo_one : Does the installation CD also the resecure CD ?
<erUSUL> donita: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<donita> Is
<racecar56> exploreralex: i'm using pidgin too
<racecar56> exploreralex: that's all i use for IRC these days
<guitar-maniac> hey! can anyone help me to give rights to users through the terminal? i somehow took my own rights away so id need them back
<donita> erUSUL, thanks
<racecar56> exploreralex: i used to use kvirc in my KDE4 days...
<Dr_Willis> Tiders-:  i used a tool called 'rasterbator' (rasterbater?) to take an image file and blow it up to HUGE sizes  that you print/paste the pages together :) it worked in wine
<racecar56> exploreralex: ...but i've switched to gnome now
<przemo_one> donita for the first question: yes use command "sysrescuecd root=/dev/sda1"
<subichan> ok i could set different permission on a file but i need to make it executable through the web instead of making it downloadable, as it's a perl script.. how can I go about that?
<Tiders-> Dr_Willis, Alright thanks
<ripthejacker> can anyone help
<sipior> Tiders-: have a look at scribus. first-rate program.
<exploreralex> racecar56 :how do you do this?"***racecar56 but then switched to a geforce 8600gt and has been happy ever since"
<ripthejacker> no audio plays with phonon-xine
<ripthejacker> in amarok
<racecar56> exploreralex: oh so easy
<erUSUL> Tiders-: gimp? inkscape? scribus?
<bibekp> przemo_one, do lspci, it will show you
<ripthejacker> but phonon-gstreamer works fine
<unop> subichan, where is the script placed now?
<przemo_one> donite sda1 is the partition where i have linux, yours might be different
<racecar56> exploreralex: 1. i purchased one from ebay for only around $33 2. i put it in my comp
<subichan> unop: in my server directory
<madcheeze_> bibekp, i have a fresh install, so i dont have it enabled either. but, i am going to screw with it, so i am going to put vbox on my current setup, and then screw with it on the virtual machine..
<Tiders-> sipior, Can Ubuntu run that natively
<donita> przemo_one : donita@donita-desktop:~$ sysrescuecd root=/dev/sda1
<donita> sysrescuecd: command not found
<sipior> Tiders-: sure can.
<erUSUL> !info scribus | Tiders-
<subichan> unop: where other html files are
<ubottu> Tiders-: scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.13.dfsg~svn20081228-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 9388 kB, installed size 26960 kB
<bibekp> i'm  repeating my question: i have another question too: using madwifi and fglrx drivers gives me a lot of problems. i have deactivated them. but does anybody know why such problems? i use thinkpad t400 (64-bit) with ubuntu 9.04 x86 version. do i have to install the correct version (processor wise)? i have issues with my battery too (is this related with my previous question)?
<unop> subichan, off course. but perl scripts (by default) are only executable when placed in the 'cgi' directory
<Tiders-> sipior, Thanks dude
<AlexJones> What is the point in introducing the software center in 9.10? Will synaptic be removed in the future?
<przemo_one> bibekp i know that i have, but how do you know that I have also?
<bibekp> madcheeze_, hmm
<kielanmatt_> hi all
<exploreralex> racecar56: not the hardware. i'm asking how do you display such messages on irc chat?
<bibekp> przemo_one, didnt get you
<kielanmatt_> im having a problem with CPU scaling
<racecar56> exploreralex: oh
<madcheeze_> bibekp, what wireless card do you have?
<kielanmatt_> its fucked up
<subichan> unop: ahhhh.. never knew that.. ok i'll try that. thanks man.. lemme see if i can make it work with that tip
<racecar56> exploreralex: /me *something*
<racecar56> exploreralex: that command would do...
<kielanmatt_> any way of getting rid of frequency scaling?
<ripthejacker> somebody help
 * racecar56 *something*
<Tiders-> sipior, SHould I grab the dev version or stable?
<erUSUL> AlexJones: no; software center replaced Applications>Add/remove synaptic will allways be there for the power user
 * kielanmatt_ tries to force off CPU scaling
 * exploreralex *i think i got it*
<racecar56> exploreralex: ya.
<przemo_one> bibekp never mind. i have old x200mobile i'm not using fglrx
<kielanmatt_> so?
 * exploreralex got it
<erUSUL> Tiders-: grab the one in the repos
<kielanmatt_> any way of getting rid of frequency scaling?
<sipior> Tiders-: just try "sudo apt-get install scribus"
<Tiders-> sipior, Theres two in the repos NG and Stable
<racecar56> exploreralex: so you can say /me types on the keyboard to say "***exploreralex types on the keyboard"
<bibekp> madcheeze_, i think it is Intel
<racecar56> exploreralex: it's an old-fashioned IRC command.
<sipior> Tiders-: install both, try both. if you want, of course.
<madcheeze_> run lspci in your terminal
<przemo_one> donita its not a command for your ubuntu. you need to get seperate distribution calld system rescue cd and boot from that cd
<erUSUL> kielanmatt_: set the cpufreq governor to performance that runs the cpu at full speed allways
<kielanmatt_> no
<bibekp> przemo_one, why does linux suck with ATI ? madcheeze_
 * exploreralex racecar56 is the best help i've got yet on IRC, long live racecar56
<kielanmatt_> i got it overclocked
<Tiders-> sipior, Do you use the stable?
<kielanmatt_> and it doesnt run as fast
<racecar56> :D
<kielanmatt_> beofre i upgraded
<sipior> Tiders-: either one is fine, honest :-)
<exploreralex> :)
<unop> subichan, the cgi-bin directory is possibly /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ # you can use this command to make sure    grep -inHR cgi-bin /etc/apache2/
<kielanmatt_> i managed to fuck up my governor
<madcheeze_> bibekp, its lunch here, so i will be back in a bit, and we can work on it. probably 1 hour.
<przemo_one> bibekp don't know. propably because ati. had old nvidia card, no problems
<donita> przemo_one : Where can I get this CD?
<bibekp> madcheeze_, hmm. ok
<kielanmatt_> and the frequency monitor applet reported the overclocked frequency
<bibekp> kielanmatt_, what do you mean ?
<Pici> kielanmatt_: Please mind your language here.
<Tiders-> sipior, Oh alrighty.. Hopefully they dont take forever to download here at school
<kielanmatt_> it says 1.8ghz
<przemo_one> bibekp drivers in executeble format not package :)
<exploreralex> racecar56: i've heard kde is better than gnome
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone, I just added a computer to my network. All the computers are logging in via libpam-ldap. Now the problem is that on the new computer, users can log in. When typing : ldapsearch -h 10.1.1.xx -x -b dc=xxxx,dc=xx : i get all the users, so where is it going wrong ?
<racecar56> exploreralex: and a little annoying thing you can do: say this: "/me  " no quotes of course, it says "***exploreralex" and that's all xD
<kielanmatt_> on performance
<przemo_one> donita google
<kielanmatt_> before i upgraded from 9.04
<racecar56> exploreralex: like this
 * racecar56  
<subichan> unop: ah so putting it inside var/www/html/cgi-bin won't work.. because it didn't work in fact
<kielanmatt_> i manged to remove all frequency scaling governors
<racecar56> exploreralex: heeheehee.
<kielanmatt_> cpufreq etc.
<sporedi> how do i fix ubuntu if it is Read-only file system
<bibekp> kielanmatt_, why ?
<exploreralex> lolz
<guitar-maniac> How can i give admin priviliges back to some user through terminal? i messed up my own account and id like the privileges back :(
<kielanmatt_> and it reported overclocked frequency
<erUSUL> kielanmatt_: reinstall the kernel and related packages
<donita> I'm sure I will install many PCs to Ubuntu, so I may encountered the same problem, I just hope I could understand them all so I can help others too
<kielanmatt_> erUSUL
<kielanmatt_> i cant reinstall
<kielanmatt_> i want 9.10
<donita> with
<kielanmatt_> i dont want the cpu manager back
<przemo_one> donita and find out where is yours linux system partition it can be different than sda1
<kielanmatt_> the thing is that i dont have the packages
<exploreralex> racecar56: i asked you if kde is better than gnome?
<unop> subichan, well, you can change the location of your cgi-bin to  /var/www/html/cgi-bin/  if you like - but it's probably simpler to use the default directory and place your script in there
<kielanmatt_> but still the governor runs somehow
<racecar56> exploreralex: it depends on what you want.
<erUSUL> !enter | kielanmatt_
<ubottu> kielanmatt_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tixbu> serveur francais ?
<erUSUL> !who | kielanmatt_
<ubottu> kielanmatt_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kielanmatt_> ok
<bhuvi> bibekp, from what you have posted it seems your hybserv software consumes more of your cpu
<erUSUL> kielanmatt_: becouse that's a kernel sriver like the one that controls your hard disk
<subichan> unop: yeah indeed it is but then what would the url become?? /cgi-bin/script.pl ?
<exploreralex> racecar56: what's the difference? i've heard only the desktop looks better in kde?
<racecar56> exploreralex: if you like awesome insane desktop FX, and don't really mind crashyness (it's getting less crashier as the versions go by) then you'll like KDE4
<erUSUL> kielanmatt_: you need the cpufreq tools to change the governor to performance
<racecar56> exploreralex: it looks much better in KDE4, if you like FX
<bibekp> bhuvi, i only installed a few days back. you mean my battery will perform well if i uninstall it ?
<unop> subichan, yea.  http://yourhost/cgi-bin/script.pl
<erUSUL> kielanmatt_: get rid of what?
<harovali1> I'm having a strange network interface problem. The eth0 gets acknowledged as r8169. Then, a DSL conection is established though it. So far , so well. Every 8 minutes or so "r8169: eth0: link down" "r8169: eth0: link up"  appear in dmesg. If that pair of messages appear more than 4 times, then the DSL is hung with the following message logged to /var/log/messages " pppd[891]: No response to 4 echo-requests" "pppd[891]: Ser
<przemo_one> donita have fun i must go for a while
<exploreralex> racecar56: i need to reinstall linux in a kde version? or can i convert gnome to kde?
<racecar56> exploreralex: i personally like GNOME because my comp runs uber fast (and to think, i have a Xeon 3200 of some sort)
<racecar56> exploreralex: oh, no!
<bhuvi> bibekp, can you unplug the charger and report the powertop output only then the amount of power consumed will be available
<racecar56> exploreralex: you do NOT need to re-install!
<erUSUL> exploreralex: you can convert; install kubuntu-desktop then ...
<erUSUL> !purekde | exploreralex
<subichan> unop: now unfortunately people have to type http://myhost/html/index.html and i wanted to get rid of that /html/ step in there.. where can one change all these directory settings?
<racecar56> exploreralex: GNOME/KDE have nothing whatsoever to do with the Linux OS itself, so you needn't re-installation
<bibekp> bhuvi, unplug the charger for how long?
<unop> exploreralex, you can install KDE besides Gnome
<donita> przemo_one!! thank you
<bibekp> i have another question too: using madwifi and fglrx drivers gives me a lot of problems. i have deactivated them. but does anybody know why such problems? i use thinkpad t400 (64-bit) with ubuntu 9.04 x86 version. do i have to install the correct version (processor wise)? i have issues with my battery too.
<ubottu> exploreralex: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<racecar56> exploreralex: sudo apt-get install kde #problem solved
<mr_daniel> everytime I get an email evolution automatically sends a message to the ubuntu notification system, which creates a small pop-up "you have a new email"
<racecar56> exploreralex: OR sudo apt-get install gnome #problem solved
<exploreralex> how do i do that?
<donita> I am reading the help.ubuntu.com/community/recoveryingubuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<racecar56> exploreralex: open a terminal
<racecar56> exploreralex: you using GNOME now?
<donita> I just want to remember them
<exploreralex> yes
<mr_daniel> how can I send my own messages to the notification system? for example I want to be warned when a compile porcess is finished
<racecar56> exploreralex: and you want KDE4?
<erUSUL> exploreralex: i just told you with help of ubottu
<unop> subichan, it seems you have placed all your content in /var/www/html/  - why not just have it all in /var/www/ ??
<bhuvi> bibekp, just for the acpi power usage estimate to become available
<donita> It would be more easy if I knew those commands mean
<exploreralex> which version is faster?
<trism> mr_daniel: install libnotify-bin, and use notify-send
<racecar56> exploreralex: 3 but it's removed from ubuntu 8.10+
<theadmin> explorealex: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop". I personally don't recommend KDE, it's kind of a buggy. If you need a fast system use GNOME or XFCE
<erUSUL> exploreralex: install kubuntu-desktop package then fllow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<exploreralex> i'm using 9.04
<CarlFK> what package do I install to get java in firefox?
<bibekp> bhuvi, if you tell me how long i unplug the charger before posting powertop results, it would be easier for me (so that you wont have to ask for another report later) :)
<donita> if I knew the meaning of these commands... I am a slow learner
<racecar56> exploreralex: ok well you will not get KDE3.
<theadmin> CarlFK: Install "sun-java6-plugin"
<unop> CarlFK, sun-java6-jre
<racecar56> exploreralex: you can't.
<donita> especially for computer
<racecar56> exploreralex: just run this command in the terminal "sudo apt-get install kde"
<exploreralex> hmm
<subichan> unop: i stepped up on an already existing admin position.. anyway people don't really have to type all that, they just type the host and then it's redirected to myhost/html/ somehow.. and i don't have a clue as to how i could change that, as i'm not really acquainted with linux
<CarlFK> theadmin: unop: thanks.  guessing sun-java6-plugin will get me jre too.
<exploreralex> if its buggy as theadmin says i'll stick to gnome
<unop> CarlFK, yea, should do
<unop> CarlFK, and vice-versa
<bhuvi> bibekp, just for a minute or so,the time you have your powertop running
<exploreralex> CarlFK: it will.
<theadmin> exploreralex: Well, last one I used was 4.2, but it was buggy and slow
<mr_daniel> cool, notify-send works, thanks trism
<przemo_one> doita command "sysrescuecd" is a kernel its you boot nad "root=/dev..." is the parameter, so it knows what to do
<bibekp> bhuvi, oh, ok. i will have to repeat again. i unplugged, and started powertop.
<exploreralex> theadmin: thanks, will stick to your advice
<unop> subichan, well, it's in the config file for this particular site .. look in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<sporedi> when i run sudo apt-get install gnome or any package i am getting error with ----Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package update
<subichan> unop: besides, the script now reacts this way: The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<subichan> unop: so i'll eventually have to tinker with the configuration files
<unop> subichan, what does this script do?
<subichan> unop: nothin, just #!/bin/perl print("hi");
<unop> subichan, well, as far as CGI is concerned this perl script is incomplete - it does not print out any headers to notify the browser of the content type
<Curly_Q> Greetings!    Are there any musicians here that use Audio Kontrol 1? If so, has anyone here used it with Linux or Ubuntu?
<keastes> is LXDE in the ubuntu repos?
<theadmin> sporedi: Try using "aptitude" instead of "apt-get", may help.
<bibekp> using madwifi and fglrx drivers gives me a lot of problems. i have deactivated them. but does anybody know why such problems? i use thinkpad t400 (64-bit) with ubuntu 9.04 x86 version. do i have to install the correct version (processor wise)?
<theadmin> keastes: It is.
<sporedi> ok
<sporedi> thx
<unop> subichan,  the best thing to do is have another terminal open and run this to debug your script.    sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<sameer> hi
<keastes> theadmin: thanks i was no sure, which is it in?
<keastes> not*
<theadmin> keastes: Lemme find it.
<subito> hi, i got "Connection failed" on kgmailnotifier, what can i do about it?
<unop> subichan, my guess is that you need another line.    print "Content-type: text/html\n\n"; # before print "hi";
<theadmin> keastes: It's in "lxde" package.
<mswl> anybody knows how to use the package debian-history ? i installed but i dont know where to find it
<sameer> hi! i use ubuntu 9.10. i managed to connect to internet via bluetooth from my mobile.but i find the speed to be poor compared to windows.wud appreciate any work out to increase speed..thnx
<keastes> theadmin: thnks
<erUSUL> mswl: dpkg -L debian-history
<bibekp> bhuvi, here it is: http://pastebin.org/59282
<kubanc> i copied folder to windows partition, but the owner is root, so i cannot use this folder in windows? how do i fix this?
<aero> hi all
<bibekp> kubanc, strange. you cant use a folder pasted from linux in windows?
<theadmin> kubanc: "chown yourusername filename", something like this should do... Not sure whether this works on folders, but I guess yes.
<Curly_Q> Kubanc, change permissions in Linux first then copy to Windows.
<ChrisRut> Is there a performance difference between mounting a remote share via Samba vs via SSH ?
<kubanc> bibekp, yes
<aero> I'm thinking of learning to program with python, will someone recomend a program or site to help me with this
<bibekp> try Curly_Q 's suggestion kubanc
<mswl> thank you very much erUSUL ... thats exactly what i was looking for :D
<kubanc> Curly_Q,  permission in linux are set to my username
<Curly_Q> Remove user name.
<theadmin> aero: Well, their site, python.org, has some documentation.
<kubanc> bibekp, i have this set: drwxr-xr-x 6 kubanc kubanc 4096 ......
<aero> theadmin lol, shoulda thought of that, thanks
<bibekp> kubanc, i dont think linux permissions should be an issue in windows. which version of windows do you use?
<Curly_Q> What kind of file or documents do you want to copy?
<kubanc> microsoft windows XP SP2
<scottbnel> Do I have to disable NetworkManager if I want to configure and connect to wireless networks from the terminal?
<bibekp> Curly_Q, i never heard this kind of problem kubanc
<kubanc> i was copying folders with movies, OOOO, is it possible that there is a file inside a folder that is only allowed to be viewed by root?
<Curly_Q> I have.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Curly_Q> It is a permission problem.
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone, I just added a computer to my network. All the computers are logging in via libpam-ldap. Now the problem is that on the new computer, users can log in. When typing : ldapsearch -h 10.1.1.xx -x -b dc=xxxx,dc=xx : i get all the users, so where is it going wrong ?
<bibekp> Curly_Q, how can linux permissions be of any issue inside windows ? i read/write open root-owned fines once i copy them to windows
<Curly_Q> Another reason is that the folder may be a hidden folder and check the properties of the folder.
<subichan> unop: i think perl isn't installed..
<kubanc> bibekp, windows cannot open folder, and i says that is is 0 file size
<kubanc> Curly_Q, is it possible that there is a file inside a folder that is only allowed to be viewed by root?
<bhuvi> bibekp, k from what i have seen your cpu should stay in higher cstates for most of the time in your case it's only 1.1ms,your power usage is 31.1w which is very high and it says that most of the power in ur system is consumed by something other than cpu
<theadmin> kubanc: Well, if windows has some attributes messed up... but... maybe it didn't copy right, somehow. I'm assuming it's not encrypted, now, is it?
<Curly_Q> Kubanc, forget copying a Linux folder to Windows. Just copy the contents of the Linux folder to a Windows folder.
<bibekp> bhuvi, could you please elaborate
<kubanc> theadmin, no it is not
<theadmin> kubanc: Ugh... Just try doing what Curly_Q says.
<bibekp> bhuvi, my cpu is being made to stay in higher cstate than normal ?
<bhuvi> bibekp, try the suggestions provided by powertop and check whether your power consumption reduces or not
<kubanc> theadmin, i changed the file with sudo chown -R user:user, copied it, and now i am going into windows to see if it worked
<tophu> morning all (depending on time zone afternoon)
<kubanc> if this corrected the problem i'll report to you with success
<bibekp> bhuvi, i will. if you are free to explain to me what is happening, it would be really helpful to me
<Curly_Q> When all else fails:  Read the Directions.
<bhuvi> bibekp, yes your cpu must stay in a higher cstate in your case c6 state for atleast 15ms
<bibekp> bhuvi, and what other thing than cpu is comsuming my power ?
<Daremonai> Hello, I'm trying to install upsmon... and setting it up... it's now asking me for a PRTK code, which I do not know... and there's nothing written on my UPS... it's a PCE XP edition 1200VA
<subichan> as the gui interface to ubuntu just froze could anybody tell me how to reset it?
<subichan> after i clicked on the time to reset it the upper and lower bars froze
<stsm> how can i temporarily disable control-C ?
<stsm> it kills this game im playing...
<bibekp> bhuvi, why cant such things (the suggestions of powertop) incorporated in linux when i select "laptop" while installing ubuntu ? looks ridiculous to me
<bhuvi> bibekp, do have a graphic card? what version of ubuntu you are running?
<Daremonai> http://www.pceups.com/Component/Products/Product.asp?ID=8&product=XP%20Pro%201200VA~3750VA&series=XP%20Economy%20/%20XP%20Pro%20/%20XP-RM/%20XPL <--
<bibekp> bhuvi, ubuntu 9.04
<subichan> or at least if somebody could tell me how to log off or reset my machine through the terminal i'd be grateful as well
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  reboot command.. or try alt-ctrl-sysreq-k to force X to restart
<bibekp> bhuvi, i have an ATi graphics card and i have turned off compiz because the driver (fglrx) really sucks
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  or 'sudo service gdm restart' to r4estart x
<sipior> stsm: "stty intr undef"
<subichan> Dr_Willis: service not found
<flan_suse> Is ffmpeg supposed to have mp3 support on a fresh installation of Linux Mint 7 and 8? ffmpeg tells me "Unknown encoder: libmp3lame" if I try to convert a file to mp3. On openSUSE, this works fine since ffmpeg (from Packman) supports mp3. The MediBuntu repository does not have ffmpeg on it. (Same problem with Jaunty and Karmic.)
<bibekp> bhuvi, are these suggestions (of powertop) listed somewhere online? they change very soon for me to copy them :)
<flan_suse> What repo can I get a fully functional ffmpeg package from?
<kubanc> theadmin, the chowm -r didn't worked
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  perhaps its sudo service restart gdm , or are you using 9,10 or 9.04 ?
<stsm> thanx sipior
<theadmin> kubanc: Okay. I understand it's possibly a bad idea, but you can try to archive the files, and unpack them on Windows. You have a really strange issue, though :/
<subichan> Dr_Willis: i'll try rebooting.. thanks..
<kubanc> theadmin, i tryed to copy it over network to a different computer and the result is the same
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  or try the alt-ctrl-sysreq-k key combo
<zepolen> after the last system update, ssh is slow as hell
<Curly_Q> Greets to Dr Willis!     <---------------------<
<zepolen> connecting - typing - all slow
<zepolen> did something change?
<Dr_Willis> moo Curly_Q !
<Curly_Q> :)
<bhuvi> bibekp, perhaps you should consider upgrading to 9.10,for detailed info visit www.lesswatts.org
<Curly_Q> Good to see you again.
<theadmin> kubanc: Oh. That is very strangy.
<bibekp> bhuvi, i will visit. but i dislike upgrades as it breaks so many packages
<zepolen> anyone?
<flan_suse> If ffmpeg is not on MediBuntu for Jautny or Karmic, then where else can I find a .deb for ffmpeg with mp3 support?
<AshDragon> haven't noticed it @ zepolen
<theadmin> zepolen: Updates generally tend to slow system down.
<trism> zepolen: seems fine to me, maybe your connection is lagging?
<theadmin> zepolen: A clean install is preffered. And yeah, check the connection
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<stsm> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<bibekp> bhuvi, is 9.10 stable? i have read negative reviews about it
<madcheeze_> bibekp, you want to work on that wireless isue?
<stsm> et doesnt have sound anymore
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  i got it from somewhere.. medibuntu i thought
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis: there is no ffmpeg package on MediaBuntu for Jaunty or Karmic.
<AshDragon> i have seen 9.10 break several things on various computers at the office here; mine, however, works almost perfectly
<kubanc> theadmin, widows gave me this error: E:\folder refers to a location that is unavalible it could be on a hard drive on this computer or on a network. check to make sure the disk id poperly inserted, or that you connected to the internet of your network, and then try again. if it still cannot be located, the information might have boon moved to a different location
<zepolen> connection is fast - generally everything is fast, it's just ssh that is slow - actually, https is slow too
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis: and the ffmpeg package on the official Ubuntu repos does not have mp3 support (legal reasons.)
<rigel> hi, firefox says it's using system wide proxy settings, but i dont have any system wide proxy settings set up. it redirects to my school's proxy when i try and go to a site like pubmed. where would i find the file that determines this behavior?
<aula14> hola
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  may be best to just compile it from soruce to enable everthing you want.
<theadmin> rigel: System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy
<nibbler> rigel: are you in yor schools network?
<zepolen> this makes no sense
<aula14> dame un toque
<rigel> theadmin: it's not there
<theadmin> rigel: Oh, then I don't know, sorry.
<madcheeze_> bibekp, do you want to work on that wireless issue now?
<rigel> nibbler: currently, but it does it even at home.
<aula26> Hola hola!!!
<aula26> quién hay ahí?
<aula26> eeooooo
<aula14> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooooooooo
<zepolen> is it possible for an isp can throttle ssl/ssh traffic?
<aula26> olé olé
<aula18> ya toy
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis: I was hoping to avoid having to compile from source. Prefer to stick with the package manager.
<aula26> ya mismo nos quitan de ajquí!
<ripthejacker> can someone help me with fstab
<aula14>  yo me voy
<aula18> pos zi
<aula26> a onde?
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  then check the PPA repos I guess.
<theadmin> !it | aula14
<ubottu> aula14: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ripthejacker> somebody help
<aula14> donde comemos mañana
<aula26> mei dei, mei dei
<aula26> Le llaman óscart
<madcheeze_> !kick
<aula26> yo me como un bocata
<aula18> no se en el oscar
<bibekp> madcheeze_, yes please
<aula14> escalope
<ripthejacker> can anyone help me?
<madcheeze_> kk
<bibekp> madcheeze_, yes please
<Besogon> HI. Is any different exist between libreadline6 and libreadline5? I ask because quagga_0.99.13-1 depends on libreadline5< but in karmic is installed libreadline6 by default.
<aula13> nos van a regañar
<aula26> me lo como tó, jejejeje
<madcheeze_> bibekp, what did lspci put out for your wireless network adapter?
<theadmin> Ugh. Somebody explain them that this is a english-only channel.
<aula26> vamos a atender una miaja
<ripthejacker> please help meeeeeeeee!!
<aula26> help, a need somebody!!!
<theadmin> aula26: What is the problem?
<aula26> problem?
<ripthejacker> i need help
<theadmin> ripthejacker: What's up?
<ripthejacker> hi
<aula26> me too
<bibekp> madcheeze_, i think it is this one: 00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset MEI Controller (rev 07)
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kubanc> theadmin, is it possible that i cannot wiew folder baceuse other don't have any permission set ?
<aula26> hi
<ripthejacker> theadmin: i have a prob in fstab
<aula14> estoy hasta ........
<theadmin> !hi | aula26
<ubottu> aula26: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<madcheeze_> bibekp, no, it should say wireless. what is your notebook model number?
<magmarules> Guys anyone knows if there a desktop mail client that groups mails like gmail? Not in threads, like a chat !
<djem> How do I get more than 2 workspaces?
<madcheeze_> bibekp, and brand?
<ripthejacker> theadmin: i have managed to automount ntfs drives
<bibekp> madcheeze_, Thinkpad T400
<ripthejacker> theadmin: but they have only read permissions
<aula26> Wlcome leperos!!!
<erUSUL> djem: right click on the workspace switcher choose preferences
<theadmin> ripthejacker: Ow. Not my kind of thing. Sorry... I got all the things of that kind automatically configured on install.
<aula13> no sus estais enterando de na
<ripthejacker> theadmin: well i dont know wer i screwed
<aula26> nol
<kostkon> !ops | aula nicks are bots
<ubottu> aula nicks are bots: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ripthejacker> theadmin: u have an ntfs drive?
<aula26> mis neuronas ya no pueden máis
<aula26> me caen os mocuelos
<sipior> this feels very familiar for some reason...
<theadmin> ripthejacker: Yeah, I HAD before, AFAIR ntfs-3g can't write.
<aula26> me voy
<aula26> chau
<aula26> bye
<madcheeze_> bibekp, i need the serial number so i can see what wireless card you have
<jpds> kostkon: Hmm.
<erUSUL> kostkon: not bots just school kids
<ripthejacker> theadmin: its ntfs
<bibekp> madcheeze_, wait a while
<kostkon> lol. ok then
<ripthejacker> theadmin: and i was able to write before
<theadmin> ripthejacker: "ntfs-3g" is what Ubuntu mounts NTFS with
<aula18> me quiero ir a mi cas
<aula18> casa
<madcheeze_> bibekp, its the product number
<Pici> !es | aula18
<ubottu> aula18: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ChrisRut> Just upgraded to Karmic, and now when ever a play a video it has a Blue tint to it... PEOPLE LOOK LIKE SMURFS
<joshua__> i have xubuntu 9.10 and none of my windows have minimize or close
<bwallen> Doesn anyone know if boxee supports hulu and netflix in linux?
<sameer> hi..i m facing slow surfing speed while using internet vis bluetooth from my mobile
<ritesh> i am tying to execute php script every 1 minute , using crontab -e , but its not executing..what am i doing wrong?
<bibekp> madcheeze_, 2764-CTO could you also please check if i have a GPS receiver in this machine ?
<bibekp> madcheeze_, i think i have, but i am not sure
<codazoda> ritesh: Make sure you have the full path to execute and that the PHP script doesn't rely on running from a specific path (it won't run from there in cron).
<djem> I only got two workspaces and that works kind of strange together with compiz and 3D cube. Normaly 4 workspaces are activated automaticly when I select 3D Cube, but not this time around. How do I chance the number of workspaces manualy?
<tophu> I'm on an hp laptop with a built in wireless adapter and I purcahsed a usb wireless adapter with a different chipset... is there a way to force the usb adapter to use different drivers than the built in adapter?
<Dr_Willis> djem:  use the 'ccsm' tool general tab..  enable 100+ desktops if you want. :)
<codazoda> djem: Look at backlist.
<dinosaurvskitten> does evolution also randomly crash for anyone else?
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | djem
<ubottu> djem: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<codazoda> Sorry, wrong user.
<codazoda> tophu: Look at blacklist.
<ritesh> ?
<kubanc> theadmin, it looks like the problem was, that the folder did not had the permissions set for group "others", so probably windows din't know who can access this file, so this fixed the problem.
<bibekp> kubanc, cool
<madcheeze_> bibekp, not sure about the gps, but here is a link of what should work out of the box. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Install_Ubuntu_9.04_%28Jaunty_Jackalope%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T400
<minimec> meine Mitteilungen
<sameer> hi! i m facing slow surfing speed. i m using my mobile to connect to internet via bluetooth..pl help
<madcheeze_> bibekp, lspci should show you all of the wireless information and what the card is. i need a bit more information than what you posted earlier to determine what is going on
<madcheeze_> bibekp, and you shouldnt have to use madwifi
<bibekp> madcheeze_, just a min
<bibekp> madcheeze_, i am using ath5k
<madcheeze_> ok
<fool_> every once in a while i have this problem: everything works fine for a while but then suddenly the cpu pegs up 100% with high X usage and everything crawls until i kill all apps. starting any app again will peg the cpu up again. :/
<madcheeze_> bibekp, ok, with lspci, what does it say about atheros?
<bibekp> madcheeze_, so, i am fine without using madwifi? i hear madwifi provides more options (in terms of using wifi card)
<donita> hi all
<fool_> every once in a while i have this problem: everything works fine for a while but then suddenly the cpu pegs up 100% with high X usage and everything crawls until i kill all apps. starting any app again will peg the cpu up again. :/ any suggestion ?
<donita> Good day~~
<bibekp> madcheeze_, lspci | grep ath gives no result
<madcheeze_> bibekp, i dont use madwifi. im a network engineer, and i dont need it. all the tools can be found on the web that you will need for testing, like putty, etc.
<sameer> hi! i m facing slow surfing speed. i m using my mobile(gprs) to connect to internet via bluetooth.any help to increase speed will be appreciated.thanx
<bibekp> madcheeze_, cool. you mean madwifi would provide the tools available on the web too? (that sounds cool to me)
<sameer> hi! i m facing slow surfing speed. i m using my mobile(gprs) to connect to internet via bluetooth.any help to increase speed will be appreciated.thanx
<madcheeze_> bibekp, just use lspci, here is what mine says -04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Lucho_> Hi, caon some one help me configuring a serial mouse on ubuntu 9.10?
<sameer> hi! i m facing slow surfing speed. i m using my mobile(gprs) to connect to internet via bluetooth.any help to increase speed will be appreciated.thanx
<sipior> sameer: yeah, we heard you already.
<YellowBanchee> sameer: gprs sux on a mobile
<simplexio> sameer: yeah.. and ignored you
<Hillshum> sameer: We heard you the first time, but it could be an issue with ipv6. Go into about:config in firefox, and make
<madcheeze_> bibekp, no, madwifi i think just enables the network adapter to use a specific driver that was compiled by them, and not the one intended via the manufacturer...
<madcheeze_> bibekp, usually they edit the driver to make it better. i dont know about any other tools that it would provide that arent already embedded in linux, or can be gotten via synaptic
<bibekp> madcheeze_, thats cool then. i wont need it
<Hillshum> sameer: Go to the address about:config in firefox, and search for network.dns.disableIPv6 Make it's value True
<andyzammy1> hi all, does anybody here have a hp pavillion dv7?
<bibekp> madcheeze_, do you have any ideas about why fglrx doesnt work well with jaunty and ATI, and if i can fix it?
<slayton> I have an old RHEL3 box with a hardware raid array. The box is dead and I need to recover the data. Can I simply plug the PCI card into an UBUNTU box and get the data off the array or do I need some sort of voodoo skils?
<klown> Is it possible to load two different apps in wine, on the same virtual desktop?  I'm trying to load vent, and a game, and cant figure out how to load both.
<madcheeze_> bibekp, yes, there is a bug out there. you have to edit the xorg file
<AshDragon> Having a bit of trouble: ubuntu 9.10 cannot see any wifi adapters on my system; as it is a laptop with a wifi on/off switch, I know it exists~  Anyone run into this before?
<bibekp> madcheeze_, any pointers?
<sipior> slayton: should work, assuming enough disks are intact.
<bibekp> madcheeze_, what did you derive from the lspci output ?
<andyzammy1> i'm trying to find out how to open up my hp pavillion dv7 to clean it, it looks very dusty in the grill, does anybody know how to do this?
<YellowBanchee> sameer: get HSDPA (High Speed Download Packet Access) on your mobile and it will still be slow
<juan__> i've installed kwin from a ubuntu minimal install, some apps work others fail with a bus error, konsole/konversation are fine but kwin and quassel fail :S
<Hillshum> andyzammy1: This isn't the place to ask, but have you searched google? Also, check HP's site. They have good docs
<bibekp> madcheeze_, 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<klown> andyzammy1, turn it off, grab a can of compressed air, and try thought route first.
<cmacnau>  Hello, I'm trying to add an entry to the bootloader for Fedora 12 in 9.10.  Anyone have any experience with this?  I'm not well acquainted with grub2
<iakovos> hi
<prince_of_bodom> hey.. i have 15gb unpartitioned freespace on my laptop(created using easus).. got xp and kubuntu.. want to install fedora 11.. but it says not enough free space.. isnt the minimum req 9 gb?
<andyzammy1> Hillshum: thanks for the tip, tried google, results were just white noise really, but didin't think about the hp site! will check now
<mezquitale> cmacnau, menu.lst is no more, you have to edit a specfic file
<andyzammy1> klown: thanks for the tip, but unfortunately i don't have any on me - i'm not even sure if its a good idea because the lappy isn't ventelated, i'd be spraying into the outlet, so wouldn't really get any of the dust out, just shifting it about
<trism> cmacnau: you want to add it to 40_custom then run sudo update-grub, there is an example here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#User-defined Entries
<iakovos> i have ubuntu  how i can download a video from youtube??
<trism> cmacnau: /etc/grub.d/40_custom that is
<cmacnau> mezquitale:  is the syntax the same?
<prince_of_bodom>  i have 15gb unpartitioned freespace on my laptop(created using easus).. got xp and kubuntu.. want to install fedora 11.. but it says not enough free space.. isnt the minimum req 9 gb?
<madcheeze_> bibekp, i will linky you... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<klown> Is it possible to load two different apps in wine, on the same virtual desktop?  I'm trying to load vent, and a game, and cant figure out how to load both.
<bibekp> madcheeze_, thanks
<AshDragon> Having a bit of trouble: ubuntu 9.10 cannot see any wifi adapters on my system; as it is a laptop with a wifi on/off switch, I know it exists~  Anyone run into this before, or know how to fix it?
<Fizix> Please, someone help me before I kill myself.
<Fizix> I can't for the life of me establish a connection to my DSL modem on Karmic.
<mezquitale> cmacnau, I think the syntax is the same except you have to remember the partitions start being counted at 1, not 0 but maybe trism can help you on that one
<Hillshum> AshDragon: What laptop, and give me the output of lspci in a pastebin
<cmacnau> Awesome.  I'll have a look and poke around.  Many thanks!
<Listerthrawn> Fizix: What kind of connection are you trying to make
<iakovos> <prince_of_bodom>  th minim is 9 gb but you mast partitioned the 9 gb
<bibekp> bhuvi, wow, the power usage has now dropped to 21 W. Thanks a lot
<Fizix> Listerthrawn, I have a DSL line going to a 6100F Westel modem and an ethernet line going from that to the ubuntu box
<Fizix> I'm trying to establish a 'DSL' network connection via the network manager to no avail
<Fizix> Verizon tech support doesn't help with Linux distros, and so far my forum hunting has yielded no results for me
<Hillshum> Fizix: That's not how you'll connect it
<bibekp> bhuvi, now, it has dropped to 17.5 W
<Hillshum> Fizix: That DSL tab is for DSl modems in your PC
<YellowBanchee> Fizix: Why a DSL network connection, shouldn't your modem do that?  You bridging the link?
<Hillshum> s/DSI/DSL
<AshDragon> Hillshum: Toshiba Satellite;  http://pastebin.com/d1d2c1e7
<Listerthrawn> Fizix: You'll just need to set your PC to dhcp and that should be it
<mezquitale> Fizix, I'm assuming youre a newbie?  Mention that fact in the room, I think Listerthrawn 's advice will get you up and running
<shooree> hey, anyone has any idea why I wouldn't be able to connect to a perfectly fine hidden network to which I know and have inputted the settings? I'm on Karmic, and every time I try to connect to the hidden network I just made, the "connect" button is grayed out. why?
<Fizix> My first attempt was to use the 'wired' connection in the network manager, set to Automatic DHCP
<Fizix> It still wouldn't resolve
<theadmin> HELPZ! I need to mount an iso image. I use "mount -o loop Emperorcd1.iso /mnt/isodrive". But. When I execute the setup via WINE it says that I must "insert the disc"
<Listerthrawn> shooree: I've always had problems with hidden networks.  Gave up hiding the SSID in the end
<TheCheeze> Fizix, have you made sure your wireless drivers are enabled?
<Fizix> TheCheeze, it's not a wireless connection, it's through an etheret cable
<Fizix> *ethernet
<theadmin> Oh wait, I think I know.
<TheCheeze> Fizix, oops, i meant that for shooree
<consolecowboy> theadmin: try running winecgf, then set your d drive to /mnt/isodrive
<mangamonk> I have a linux laptop and a linux desktop machine accessing the internet through a router
<Listerthrawn> Anyone else suffer from poor video playback with Nvidia drivers and effects switched on?
<shooree> Listerthrawn, but is there anything I can do? My gf is on Jaunty and it all works swell. Her dad is right over me with his Win7 laptop.
<mangamonk> I would like to be able to switch from the one to the other..any ideas?
<Hillshum> AshDragon: Poke around linuxwireless.org for your card, also check the Hardware Drivers app in Ubuntu
<shooree> TheCheeze, yes, I'm on an unprotected wireless right now. but the connection is crap,
<YellowBanchee> Fizix: can you access your modem settings?
<AshDragon> thanks @ Hillshum.  I've had no luck on Atheros' website.
<Exile> hey guys my ssh server has stopped working
<TheCheeze> shooree, does the hidden one have an ip filter set on the router?
<Exile> anyone know why
<AshDragon> was really hoping for an auto-detect feature
<TheCheeze> shooree, or a mac filter rather
<Fizix> I cannot access the modem at all as my problem isn't with an internet connection, but the network manager not communicating to the modem at all
<Exile> I cant even ssh via 127.0.0.1
<Exile> it was working yesterday
<shooree> Listerthrawn, TheCheeze, here's my problem in detail, if you care: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1331405
<Hillshum> Fizix: Do other PCs/OSes work?
<Exile> I think an update broke ssh
<Listerthrawn> fizix: Do you know what IP the modem has?
<Fizix> YellowBanchee, when I used my XP partition though, I wrote down all of the network info to try to help me
<Exile> it is NOT a network issue
<Fizix> Yes, it works with other OS's
<shooree> TheCheeze, nope. the network "admin" is right here, he would know. I connected to it earlier.
<bibekp> bhuvi, maybe we can take this here now.
<Exile> any one know about ssh servers?
<Fizix> Listerthrawn, yes, the modem is 192.168.1.1 but, I cannot connect to it
<Exile> please!
<TheCheeze> shooree, not sure then. i am connected to my hidden network with no hiccups at all. sorry i cant help ya
<shooree> TheCheeze, actually, there might be a MAC filter, I'm not good at that, but I remember the guy inputting some info about my laptop in the router. So that should've solved it.
<Hillshum> Exile: openssh-server?
<Exile> yeah
<Exile> its stopped working
<klown> Is it possible to load two different apps in wine, on the same virtual desktop?  I'm trying to load vent, and a game, and cant figure out how to load both.
<Exile> beacuse of some 'garbage'
<YellowBanchee> Fizix: What make of modem?  Have you changed the user password?
<dragon> how can I specify multiple mirrors in /etc/apt/sources.list for failover?
<sameer> i m aware ..tat u cant get hi-speed surfing through mobile.but wat i meant is ...i get good speed in windows compared to ubuntu 9.10...
<Listerthrawn> fizix: Can you ping that IP address?
<Exile> Hillshum I cant even get in via 127.0.0.1
<Fizix> YellowBanchee, I've accessed the modem already through XP and yes, I know the password for it. It's not an issue of an internet connection or me not being able to login to the modem to modify its credentials, it simply will not talk to it
<Fizix> Listerthrawn, that was the first thing I did
<Exile> the open-ssh server has gone down
<Exile> and I cannot install anything beacuse of it
<Hillshum> Exile: What are you trying to do?
<vaquerito> vacca
<Exile> just login
<sipior> Exile: have you simply tried restarting it?
<Hillshum> Exile: To a remote system?
<YellowBanchee> Fizix: can you access the modem interface via Ubuntu?
<sdwrage> Loving KDE :D just installed it on ubuntu
<Exile> yes I get an error when trying to restart
<Exile> where can I paste it to?
<Exile> I forgot the site
<littlegreen> Exile: paste.ubuntu.com
<Hillshum> YellowBanchee: He has made it clear that he can't get that far
<Fizix> YellowBanchee, no, I cannot. I cannot access the modem's interface, I cannot ping it, I cannot do anything with it. I've set the ethernet connection to automatic DHCP, it attempts to resolve and fails
<DrRobino> What command will show me how many CPU's there is available?
<Hillshum> Fizix: Do the lights go on when you plug it in?
<YellowBanchee> Fizix: what is your ubuntu ip address?
<Exile> heres what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/332514/
<Fizix> Hillshum, yes
<Exile> thanks for this guys!
<nmvictor> Anyone used kannel before, I need help configuring it
<Hillshum> Fizix: Do you have another system you can use?
<Exile> its only happend since the last kernel update
<Exile> /etc/ssh/sshd_config line 78: garbage at end of line; "2B/sshMessage.txt".
<Exile> is the problem
<Exile> but how to fix it I dont know
<iceroot> DrRobino: top and then press 1  or cat /proc/cpuinfo
<DrRobino> What command will show me how many CPU's there is available?
<Hillshum> Exile: Can you log in locally?
<Exile> <Hillshum> no I am on it locally
<iceroot> DrRobino: !!
<Exile> yes
<Exile> I am now
<jeward> Ninja7
<Exile> I am typing this from the machine
<Hillshum> Exile: Reinstall openssh-server?
<DrRobino> iceroot: ??
<Exile> I have tryed
<iceroot> DrRobino: i told you already
<Exile> I get this error
<iceroot> DrRobino: so please dont repeat
<Fizix> Hillshum, I'm on that very system now.
<Exile> http://paste.ubuntu.com/332514/
<jeward> How do I disble gnome-screensaver and enable xscreensaver for my login?
<Exile> can you save me from a reinstall?
<Exile> again
<trism> Exile: can you pastebin /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<iceroot> !enter | Exile
<Hillshum> Fizix: So the modem should have a running DHCP server?
<ubottu> Exile: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dlchesser> Trying to set cpu Frequency Scalling Monitor applet to suid with dpkg-rconfigure and it is not working, how do I do this?
<dlchesser> ahhh, using 9.10
<iceroot> !doesntwork | dlchesser
<ubottu> dlchesser: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Exile> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/332515/
<Fizix> Hillshum, I don't know how I could tell if I can't access it. Perhaps through the XP partition? The system I'm on now isn't on the DSL connection at all; they're completely independant from each other,
<dlchesser> doesn't work means I am not prompted for "suid for cpu freq applet?"  dpkg-reconfigure -plow gnome-applets
 * dlchesser knows that was a stupid statement "it does not do it when I tell it to do it"
<Hillshum> Fizix: Yes, from any system connected to the modem, connect to them modem's web interface at 168.192.1 or something
<Fizix> Hillshum, so I should make sure DHCP is enabled on the modem side via XP, then log back into the Ubuntu partition and try again?
<sipior> Exile: have you tried moving sshd_config out of the way before the reinstall?
<dlchesser> dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets simply returns with no questions about set user ID
<trism> Exile: it doesn't seem to like the space in the Banner line, try commenting it out then reinstalling
<littlegreen> Fizix: that should do the trick, yes
<Exile> ok I'll give that  ago
<Hillshum> Fizix: Yes
<cmacnau> trism and mezquitale :  Thanks for the help.  My triple boot vista/ubuntu/fedora laptop is up and running!
<dlchesser> if as user I try to change the freq of the cpu freq applet, it askses for ROOT pwd, not sudo password.
<trism> cmacnau: excellent!
<hid3nax> Could anyone please help me to set up a multicast router on Ubuntu? I've just installed `smcroute' but don't know what to do next...
<Exile> <trism> commenting didnt work but deleting the line did!
<Exile> thanks mate!
<Fizix> littlegreen & Hillshum, I'm loading XP now, thank you. The box that's giving me trouble is the desktop on the DSL line, I'm currently talking with you folks on my laptop on a CDMA Mobile Verizon Wireless connection.
<sdwrage> anyone have any good reason why I should NOT switch from GNOME to KDE?
<Exile> I owe u one trism!
<trism> Exile: np, glad it worked
<empKMXzvQc> alllooo
<Nightlonewolf> sdwrage, nope, if u like KDE, then use KDE
<empKMXzvQc> alllooo
<empKMXzvQc> alllooo
<FloodBot4> empKMXzvQc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hillshum> Fizix: Can you get the laptop on the DSL modem?
<Kosova-Power|wer> alllooo
<Kosova-Power|wer> alllooo
<Kosova-Power|wer> alllooo
<Kosova-Power|wer> alllooo
<Kosova-Power|bg> alllooo
<Kosova-Power|bg> alllooo
<sdwrage> Nightlonewolf, I think its a bit easier on the eyes and makes working a bit more fun I guess :P
<FloodBot4> Kosova-Power|wer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> Kosova-Power|bg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kosova-Power|> Kosova is here
<Kosova-Power|> Kosova is here
<littlegreen> Kosova-Power|: stiga bre
<ikonia> Kosova-Power|: stop now
<Kosova-Power|> Kosova is here
<FloodBot4> Kosova-Power|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nightlonewolf> sdwrage, i think it's actually alot better then gnome, BUT gnome is easier to find apps, and to install apps
<littlegreen> Kosova-Power|: spri da floodish molq te
<littlegreen> !ot | Kosova-Power|
<ubottu> Kosova-Power|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sdwrage> nightlonewolf, I use aptitude almost always
<Nightlonewolf> also sdwrage, KDE is easier on the desktop...my KDE desktop is filled with icons, but my gnome can't handle 20 icons without clutter
<Nightlonewolf> and KDE is more customizable then Gnome...
<sdwrage> cool
<sdwrage> ill be moving over to it on my home PC :)
<sdwrage> im on VMWare right now
<Nightlonewolf> my laptop has DOS as VMWare, and ubuntu as it's main OS
<mezquitale> youre still using DOS? LoL why, may I ask?
<Nightlonewolf> my desktop is Debian though
<Victors> Can't establish a decent connection using wireless ad hock
<Nightlonewolf> mezquitale, i'm only using dos thru VMWare, and plus, it's a good OS for programming and stuff, kinda fun playing around with it too;
<sdwrage> Nightlonewolf, im really only used to ubuntu, I come from a windows childhood :P
<littlegreen> Victors: are you creating the ADHOC or are you joining it?
<Mainstay> anyone else experience weird behavior with copy and paste, eg. between firefox and the terminal?
<juan__> http://pastebin.com/d31f078e0 < every time i try and run amarok, any ideas what the cause of the problem is or what debuginfo is missing?
<oCean_> !details | Mainstay
<Victors> Creating with wep 128 and joining from another laptop
<Nightlonewolf> sdwrage, i'm from windows 98 childhood, then XP (which i didn't like at first) then i moved to ubuntu, hated it at first, so i went to debian KDE..and now i'm back at ubuntu
<littlegreen> Victors: the other laptop doesn't see the wireless network you have created or.... what? Describe your problem with more details
<at> hi
<Nightlonewolf> at: hi
<Victors> It does the same with no password the address is not ok just see the ip and the rest is blank
<at> is anyone of u familiar with wubi?
<Nightlonewolf> at: not me, surprisingly lol
<littlegreen> Victors: is the other laptop using Ubuntu as well?
<Victors> Is like the dns is not detected or resolved
<at> okay
<at> well im a linux noob
<at> but would love to use it
<at> bought new eee pc :)
<sdwrage> Nightlonewolf, Use Windows 7 for gaming, entertainment, other; I Use Ubuntu (Kubuntu I guess soon) for Web Application Development
<bradpitt> hi.. does anybody here have a problem with VLC playing .iso file? whenever i play .iso vlc crashed. and then i try with other video player totem, mplayer and gnome mplayer but they only play dvd menu and i can't click on play movie or sth.
<Victors> No one is using win7 and the ipod touch does the same
<nvme> where can i get the most up to date ISO on this server: http://carroll.aset.psu.edu/pub/linux/distributions/ ??
<racecar56> i find ubuntu better at gaming than windows.
<Fizix> littlegreen & Hillshum, DHCP was already enabled.
<newpc> hi, how can i break the 800x600 screen resolution barrier (i hate upgrade for this limitation)
<Nightlonewolf> at: i'm good with most linux operation
<racecar56> i literally was lagging once in windows while the same app in wine worked AWESOME
<sdwrage> racecar56, meh... I think I like the windows 7 interface on a leisure day (day of gaming and randomness)
<at> anyone has a good tutorial on how to install multiboot winXP + Ubuntu Netbook Remix ?
<Nightlonewolf> sdwrage,  i use ubuntu and Debian for everything..i hate Windows
 * racecar56 agrees with Nightloneworlf
<oCean_> Nightlonewolf, sdwrage  please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat..
<sdwrage> Windows 7 has been good to me (so far). I think all OS's have strengths and weaknesses
<racecar56> doh misspelling
<sdwrage> I also do Photoshop work in windows environment opposed to linux
 * racecar56 doesn't care about photoshop
<Nightlonewolf> sdwrage, windows weakness is that it has too many viruses and crap; linux weakness is that theres no good games for it! lol
<racecar56> i find there ARE good games for linux
<racecar56> but it's most probably because i'm not very much of a gamer
<racecar56> i'm more of a programmer
<racecar56> ...barely
<Nightlonewolf> racecar56, point me where u get ur games!...yeah, me too.
<oCean_> !ot | racecar56 Nightlonewolf
<littlegreen> !ot | Nightlonewolf
<racecar56> i get them from Ubuntu Software Center
<Daremonai> Hello, I'm running a software that needs to talk to a com port on wine... i'm using a PL2303 serial/usb converter, I did ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 ~/.wine/dosdevices/com1 - but the application still cannot see the com port!
<coldboot> Where did the Bitstream Vera Sans font go in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Nightlonewolf> ....oh..those games...
<oCean_> yeah, our little ubottu has gone offline...
<racecar56> ubottu isn't here, you're right
<Nightlonewolf> yeah..what does !ot do anyhow?
<danilo__> how install cedega on ubuntu?
<Victors> Not all about the games for linux but the drivers compatibility is still short
<oCean_> Nightlonewolf: please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, since this is support channel racecar56
<littlegreen> danilo__: cedega is paid software
 * racecar56 doesn't find linux to be short of drivers
<oCean_> Nightlonewolf: it means you're OffTopic
<danilo__> i know
<Nightlonewolf> ahh, ok
<danilo__> but i cant install anywahere game
<xtalmath> whats wrong if network tools ping works on router address and address of siblings on the router, but I cant enter domain names? i dont know if I can ping other ip addresses
<littlegreen> xtalmath: means there's smthng wrong with your DNS server
<xtalmath> I can ping google s IP actually
<xtalmath> does that mean software on my laptop?
<littlegreen> xtalmath: tell me which domain are you unable to ping exactly?
<xtalmath> resolv.conf is empty
<xtalmath> I havent tried many domains but I can ping IPs like google s ip but not www.google.com
<xtalmath> so somewhere addresses cant be translated
<xtalmath> updated to 9.10
<littlegreen> xtalmath: haven't had that problem... I'm sorry, but I'm afraid I can't help you
<dlchesser> well setting a root password break ubuntu?  Not finding solution to cpufreq setting and need a root password.
<dlchesser> well/will
<oqax> uśmiech
<ManDay> Ubuntu opens every single window maximized by default and doesnt store its last state - how can i change that?
<Eiles> dlchesser, I didn't read what you wrote before, do you want to change your CPU frequency without using your password ?
<zerq> ManDay: that doesn't sound normal.. are you just running normal Ubuntu or a variant
<Zer> Howdy... anyone know how to get IPMI Sensors working on Ubuntu?
<ManDay> karmic from a minimal install
<dlchesser> Eiles, no, I tried to suid gnome-applets but dpkg-reconfigure returns with out that option:  changing cpu freq asks for root password.  appears common but can't find a fix for it.
<ManDay> @ zerq
<dlchesser> I intend to run vms on this box, cpufreq scaleing is bad for vms.
<zerq> ManDay: so gnome desktop?
<ManDay> yes - tho not the whole package
<ManDay> sorry gotta leave
<ManDay> will be back in approx 2 hours
<ManDay> thanks already
<dlchesser> so, I have two choices, rip out cpufreq and run at 100% all the time or set a root password.  I don't know which is the better option.
<xci> dlchesser: setting root password sounds like a better option to me :/
<zerq> weird.. cpufreq is working for me and I never set a root password..
<zerq> on 9.10
<dlchesser> zerq, can you change the freq?
<xci> but as zerq said there should not be such problems
<minervaK> hey there
<minervaK> quick question
<al_> Morning all
<minervaK> i'm installing ubuntu within windows
<dlchesser> google ubuntu 9.10 cpufreq and you will see tons of problems.
<zerq> haven't tried.. it's in ondemand mode :/
<minervaK> just rebooted as requested
<Nightlonewolf> minervaK don't ask to ask, just ask
<al_> I want to install this app on Ubuntu. Which one should I be dwonloading?
<dlchesser> zerq, TRY
<al_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/synergy2/files/
<minervaK> and now it's gone to a line command screen that seems to take a long time
<minervaK> is it hanging, or does it just take a while to install?
<dlchesser> zerq, aaahhhh, please :)
<zerq> it asked for my normal password
<zerq> and it worked
<dlchesser> here it asks for root
<zerq> strange
<dlchesser> and there are many others like myself.
<minervaK> it's shown a couple of errors in the line commands
<minervaK> i.e., 'memory corruption detected in low memory'
<dlchesser> any short commings to setting root password on ubuntu, I have not tried it in years?
<oCean_> dlchesser: which way are you trying to set the cpu frq?
<zerq> i'm using the gtk applet if that makes any diff..
<dlchesser> oCean_,  cpufreq applet
<hid3nax> Could anyone please help me to set up a multicast router on Ubuntu? I've just installed `smcroute' but don't know what to do next...
<minervaK> now it's sitting at 'end trace' and not doing anything
<minervaK> help?
<Eiles> dlchesser,  editing the policy for cpufreq could do the trick ?
<dlchesser> Eiles, not sure I know how to do that.
<oCean_> dlchesser: and it's actually asking for root pw? My own pw will work here...
<dlchesser> zerq is that the gnome-applet?
<dlchesser> oCean_, yes, ROOT
<Eiles> dlchesser, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8158855&postcount=5
<minervaK> anyone?
<al_> which one of these do I download for ubuntu? http://sourceforge.net/projects/synergy2/files/
<dlchesser> oh, Eiles I did try to edit /var/polkit-1.local...... but I will look at that.
<zerq> dlchesser: yeah, cpu frequency scaling monitor applet or something..
<dlchesser> zerq, yes, that is borked here.
<minervaK> it's a dell dimension 2350 if that makes any difference
<oCean_> dlchesser: well, there's the actual command "/usr/bin/cpufreq-selector"
<minervaK> couldn't get ubuntu to boot from the cd
<zerq> dlchesser: that sucks. :/
<minervaK> so am not trying to install to see if that will work
<Fizix> Is there a bug when installing Ubuntu from the Live CD after already loading the OS off the Live CD that you can't install software from aptitude?
<minervaK> but i can't tell if it's installing or just hanging
<Daremonai> how do i add wine on the repository for ubuntu 9.10, the website says: ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa -- what does this mean?
<dlchesser> oCean_, yes, now that you say that, I remember it.  ain't gui fun?
<oCean_> dlchesser: try using with sudo "sudo cpufreq-selector -c 0 -g performance" for high perf mode of cpu 0
<Nightlonewolf> minervaK, do u want to dual boot ubuntu?
<oCean_> dlchesser: gui makes us forget things :s
<minervaK> nightlone, yes
<dlchesser> cli works.
<minervaK> i have two hard drives
<oCean_> dlchesser: yay
<minervaK> i'm installing ubuntu to my second hard drive
<minervaK> but i'm not sure if it's working or not
<dlchesser> why do I get the feel this release could have gone a month longer in the oven?
<Nightlonewolf> well, minervaK if it won't boot from CD when u restart it, then go into the BIOS and change the boot order
<minervaK> what should my screen look like?
<minervaK> no, it will boot to cd, ubuntu just won't run from the cd
<minervaK> i get the splash screen with the choices
<pshr_> !upgrade
<minervaK> but when i choose run from cd it goes to line command screen and hangs
<Eiles> Daremonai, in a terminal type : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine and then sudo apt-get update
<RenatoSilva> anyone else got his GDM broken after last update in package gdm?
<Daremonai> Eiles: thanks
<minervaK> maybe the cd has a burn error?
<pshr_> problems with upgrade frm 9.04 to 9.10 ? any one can help ? please
<nvme> where on this server can i find the karmic release that includes all updates ? http://carroll.aset.psu.edu/pub/linux/distributions/
<Nightlonewolf> then the CD is prob burnt wrong,
<minervaK> aha
<blip-> hi all,  I have a linux ubuntu machine that several users ssh -X into and open gui progs like matlab etc...  It was working fine, suddenly it breaks and no one can run any graphical app remotely.   I tried to run gvim, firefox -no-remote, matlab and in all cases I get the error:  "Error: cannot open display: localhost:10.0" ....  I've tried checking everything mentioned on the internet and can't find a solution.  I verfied config in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<blip-> as well.    Any ideas ?   thanks
<minervaK> lemme try burning it again
<RenatoSilva> anyone else got his GDM broken after last update in package gdm? here I've got face browser again
<Nightlonewolf> yeah minervaK; burn ubuntu at a lower speed
<pshr_> !update
<minervaK> ok i'll try that
<minervaK> thanks man
<Nightlonewolf> no problem
<pshr_> has ubottu gone missing
<pshr_> stupid bot doesn't respond
<pshr_> !hi
<blip-> ubuntu: sup
<thebigb> does anyone here know what the cause is for a slow terminal?
<blip-> pshr_: he's got THE flu
<giampiero74> Hello I've got a question: USB devices seem to run very slowly, they take more than 5 min to copy a movie into. I'm using Xubuntu 9.10 and I don't have the same problem on Windows. ANY idea?
<blip-> the piggy one
<thebigb> phunny xD
<pshr_> god!! i am saved
<pshr_> :P
<Fizix> Is there a bug when installing Ubuntu from the Live CD after already loading the OS off the Live CD that you can't install software from aptitude?
<Fizix> I've installed Ubuntu and UNR on several machines
<Fizix> And never had this problem
<thebigb> no but seriously, all other things work fine, but when i keep a character pressed it is printed 10 characters at a time
<Fizix> Netiehr the Ubuntu Sofware Center or Aptitude will let me install anything
<Fizix> And I have sudo (root) acces
<puff> Dangit, firefox hung, Ihad to kill it, now I have no audio in firefox.
<pshr_> aint there any other way to upgrade.. dude this update manager stinks.. it gets halted....
<Eiles> Fizix, open a terminal and type : sudo apt-get install yousoftware and tell us what the output is
<puff> And amarok won't play because xine can't initialize an audio driver.
<puff> Rebooting will fix it, but does anybody know a way to either a) avoid this in the future or b) fix it without rebooting?
<Fizix> Eiles, "Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Mud> is someone running awstats on ubuntu 8.04 lts server? I have trouble to view the stats in my browser (it show 0 visitors etc) but the awstats.pl generates excelent .txt files..
<Eiles> Try sudo apt-get update
<minervaK> wow
<Fizix> Sweet, doing that now, hopefilly that will help I've been up for 30 hours now so I'm losing my mind
<minervaK> is there a 'unbutu for dummies' channel?
<Mainstay> at: which EEE did you get?
<Nightlonewolf> wow what minervaK
<puff> Fizix:  step one, "sudo apt-get update"
<minervaK> just reading the scroll makes me feel stupid
<ubuntu> hi all, could you help how to restore grub onto my sda please?
<Fizix> works, thanks! Don't need to kill myself today! Thanks everyone for your support
<minervaK> lots of new terminology to learn
<SzArAk> hi. how can i check if i have a sata or pata slim dvd on my laptop?
<Nightlonewolf> well minervaK  if u want to learn about linux (half those terms are linux related, not just ubuntu) i'm sure someone here would help ya, all ya have to do is start asking
<cesare> explosionirc.org
<Nightlonewolf> that, or PM someone that will allow you to PM them, lol
<sdwrage> how do I figure out where an application is installed via shell?
<sdwrage> such as svn
<Mainstay> anyone else experience weird behavior with copy and paste, eg. between firefox and the terminal? Like I copy something from the addressbar in ubuntu and then copy something else from the address bar, and when I try to paste into my terminal it paste the first.
<Nightlonewolf> sdwrage,
<MenZa> sdwrage: which svn would show you the binary
<tyler_d1> sdwrage: which svn
<sdwrage> yeah I just remembered :P
<sdwrage> thx tyler_d1
<Mainstay> Or sometimes it pastes and old piece of text I highlighted in the terminal
<RenatoSilva> how to change gdm theme in Karmic?
<Eiles> Mainstay, install a good clipboard manager like parcellite
<Mainstay> Anyone got any other recommendations for a good clipboard manager?
<Mainstay> most clipboard managers seem to be overkill in my experience.
<jd_> hello
<jozefk> hi
<Mud> is someone running awstats on ubuntu 8.04 lts server? I have trouble to view the stats in my browser (it show 0 visitors etc) but the awstats.pl generates excelent .txt files..
<minervaK> i'm just worried i won't be able to understand how to work ubuntu
<linfo> !es
<jd_> i am having issues with sound on this new mint
<minervaK> how much linux do i need to know to use it?
<jozefk> minervaK: almost nothing
<linfo> canal espanol
<Pici> linfo: #ubuntu-es
<Mainstay> minervaK: not much all you need is google and the #ubuntu channel
<oCean_> minervaK: get you free pocket guide here: http://ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<jozefk> minervaK: it will works out of the box
<minervaK> yah i got the pocket guide
<jd_> i upgraded mint 7 64 to mint 8 64
<Mainstay> minervaK: using it's pretty much like using windows these days. administering it, is easier than windows in a lot of ways.
<minervaK> now if i can just get the thing to install
<linfo> canal en espanol?
<jozefk> :)
<linfo> !es
<minervaK> mainstay, that's music to my ears
<minervaK> windows is a huge pain in the ass
<RenatoSilva> how to change gdm theme in Karmic?
<jozefk> minervaK: if you have problem with installation try to burn the iso image on DVD instead of CD
<Mainstay> installing it seems to be easier than windows these days....at least faster. Given the right hardware combo (if you don't have this, forget it) it's cake.
<jozefk> windows sucks the big one :)
<minervaK> jozef, i'm re-burning it now
<Mainstay> windows is windows.
<Pici> linfo: Por favor, use # ubuntu-es para el español
<baytes> RenatoSilva: System - Administration - Login Screen
<Mainstay> Anyone got any other recommendations for a good clipboard manager?
<RenatoSilva> baytes: no
<minervaK> nightlonewolf clued me in
<oCean_> RenatoSilva: System > Preferences > Appearance
<Mainstay> minervaK: i wouldn't recommmend attempting a dual boot with windows tho. Not without reading up on it carefully.
<Nightlonewolf> i clued u in for what minervaK ?
<tgnb_> hi all. i'm new to ubuntu, coming from Gentoo. i installed 9.10 and see that when a samba share is accessed it is also automagically mounted in ~/.gvfs
<RenatoSilva> oCean_: incorrect too
<jd_> what sudo command scans for sound drivers?
<oCean_> RenatoSilva: no, that is the way to change your desktop theme(s)
<RenatoSilva> oCean_: that changes current user's, not gdm's
<crazyjr> satans feiga fack!!!!
<baytes> RenatoSilva: /usr/bin/gdmsetup
<Eiles> Mainstay, glipper is very simple
<RenatoSilva> oCean_: sorry, you've incorrect answer for the question
<tgnb_> however after logging out these are no longer mounted. is it possible to have certain shares mounted automatically on login?
<crazyjr> fack yor possy boy!!!
<RenatoSilva> baytes: you're incorrect, sorry.
<zerq> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers!
<oCean_> RenatoSilva: ah, ok. In 9.10, that's not too easy (there's less possibilities)
<maco> Pici: thankies
<RenatoSilva> baytes: how to change gdm ***theme*** in ***Karmic***?
<RenatoSilva> oCean_: how to change ***gdm*** theme in ***Karmic***?
<BluesKaj> zerq, you mistyped something
<oCean_> RenatoSilva: for example this video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjwKa8TxKpw) shows how to change the gdm login
<saruji> hello quick question, how do I run a .sh file with sudo command?
<Pici> RenatoSilva: The version of gdm that ships with Karmic does not support the same theming that prior versions supported.
<sdwrage> saruji, sudo sh myfile.sh
<sdwrage> if I am correct...
<RenatoSilva> oCean_: I was just trying to recall export DISPLAY=:0.0, that's annoying but is one of the steps to get it working. I just found that in the web and will try now. Be right back
<Mainstay> on a similar note, how does one ensure that an external usb drive is always mounted to the same place (for example, if you want to create playlists that refer to mp3s on it, you don't want the path to the mp3 file to change depending on how many drives you have connected)
<thebigb> the terminal on my notebook is very slow in 9.10. any ideas on what the problem could be?
<baytes> RenatoSilva: found an excert: "THere is no way to "theme" your GDM with 9.10. THat feature has been removed. "
<jd_> changing the theme just right click on the desktop and chose change desktop background
<Nightlonewolf> saruji: sudo /path/to/sh/mysh.sh should do it, or use sdwrage way
<klown> Is it possible to load two different apps in wine, on the same virtual desktop?  I'm trying to load vent, and a game, and cant figure out how to load both.
<saruji> sdwrage, I run that I get "cant open setup.sh"
<Nightlonewolf> klown, see if u can run both of them without a virtual window
<minervaK> ok i'll see you cats later on
<minervaK> thanks for the help
<conb123> klown: Of course you can it will be pretty cpu intensive but of course
<baytes> RenatoSilva: however here is a hack - http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<Nightlonewolf> saruji, are u using ./setup.sh or just setup.sh?
<Mainstay> minervaK: take note, don't dual boot without reading up on it.
<RenatoSilva> Pici: yes, so you need enigmatic, non-user-friedly steps to get your theme back, as I did. But I have more useful things to do than care about those enigmatic steps to fix stupid regressions in GNOME. The whole problem thus is that I'm trying to recall those steps
<klown> Nightlonewolf, if i try and run a game outside the virtual window, it ends badly, so the VW is required for the game.
<saruji> Nightlonewolf, just setup.sh
<littlegreen> how do I change keyboard layouts?
<BluesKaj> Mainstay, always install windows first, if possible :P
<saruji> Nightlonewolf, ran what you said, it said no such command, so it doesnt know what I am asking it to do
<littlegreen> No, how do I ADD and change keyboard layouts?
<Mainstay> i hear there are issues with 9.10 and dual booting? I've also had random issues with thinkpads...even with windows first.
<klown> conb123, currently, I have a script as described on wine FAQ, when i run it, the first app loads fine, but the second will not load until the first one is closed
<Nightlonewolf> saruji, u want ./setup.sh if ur in the same directory of the file
<klown> conb123, excuse the enter..how do I run them both together?
<RenatoSilva> baytes: there is no default, easy way, but you can run gnome-appearance-properties as the user gdm, and you'll chnage it. The problem is how to run. Will try and brb
<littlegreen> * I have already added language support for the language I want
<saruji> Nightlonewolf, so run sudo ./setup.sh
<saruji> ?
<Nightlonewolf> yes
<Mainstay> I guess the idea is, blowing away windows, in switching to linux, is going to be anti productive.
<Mainstay> (for newbies)
<][ceman> Can anyone tell me is this: RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH is fakeing RAID
<BluesKaj> Mainstay, you can always fix grub from ubuntu but trying to fix it from windows is a pita , it can be done but leaves a lot junk on the bootloader
<RenatoSilva> baytes: oh yes, that's the hack I used  when Karmic was released, but last update of gdm package today has broken it :(
<saruji> Nightlonewolf, command not found, tried it with sh in from but same thing
<][ceman> my install shows two seperate disks instead of one RAID1 volume
<PyramidGuy> hello guys
<Nightwolf> Nightlonewolf: hi
<Nightlonewolf> nightwolf, hi, lol
 * RenatoSilva brb
<baytes> RenatoSilva: go figure, sounds bout like my luck lol. hmm let me dig a little more. whats the release #?
<PyramidGuy> ANY1 HERE KNOWS (PERL  PROGRAMMING LANGUAGE ) ?
<Mainstay> BluesKaj: yah, i had to use a grubdisk on the thinkpad. I was also trying to load ubuntu as a dual boot, but on an external usb drive. grubdisk saved me but no linux in the end.
<Nightlonewolf> and saruji are u in the same directory as setup.sh?
<saruji> yes
<saruji> Nightlonewolf, yes
<PyramidGuy> ANY1 HERE KNOWS (PERL  PROGRAMMING LANGUAGE ) ?
<Pici> PyramidGuy: Perl programming support is in #perl
<PyramidGuy> ANY1 HERE KNOWS (PERL  PROGRAMMING LANGUAGE ) ?
<Pici> PyramidGuy: And please lose the caps
<FloodBot4> PyramidGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> PyramidGuy: #perl
<Mainstay> yah, use ctrl enter. lol.
<Nightlonewolf> hmm...thats strange then...cause it should load
<racecar56> where can i get gl3.h?
<matyy> say do you know if there is a word processor or text editor (that can work with unicode) that has good regular expression support? (open office's seems to be quite basic)? preferably X
<saruji> Nightlonewolf, I can run the command "sh setup.sh" but without sudo
<pranay> hi all
<Nightlonewolf> hmm....well, saruji, my next best guess, is to log into root and then run setup.sh
<guntbert> saruji: with sudo you need to type sh ./setup.sh because the current directory is not in the path
<saruji> Nightlonewolf, yea I figured
<PyramidGuy> thank u so much FlooBot14
<PyramidGuy> thx so much
<Nightlonewolf> guntbert, i suggested that, it didn't work
<pranay> is there a way to join 2 or more mp3 files in linux?
<guntbert> Nightlonewolf: ok, I came in late :-)
<littlegreen> Is there a repo conatining Skype in itself?
<Nightlonewolf> lol, i thought so guntbert
<saruji> guntbert, so like sudo sh ./setup.sh right?  tried that and reads cant open ./setup.sh
<saruji> guntbert, this is from a mounted ISO
<Mainstay> matyy: geany or jedit?
<Pici> littlegreen: I believe it is in the http://medibuntu.org repositories.
<matyy> thx Mainstay I will check em out
<guntbert> saruji: as Nightlonewolf already said: strange - why don't you try to copy the content somewhere else?
<littlegreen> Pici: thanks
<saruji> guntbert, good Idea will do
<saruji> Nightlonewolf, guntbert thanks guys
<Mainstay> matyy: one is better than the other i forget which, I'm still looking for the best alternative in a text editor geany is the best for me so far.
<Nightlonewolf> saruji, if it's a mounted iso, then u prob should :P lol
<Nightlonewolf> and no problem
<BluesKaj> Mainstay, I didn't have any luck with grubdisk
<littlegreen> how do I add the "medibuntu" repository?
<guntbert> Nightlonewolf: he is gone :)
<racecar56> pranay: audacity
<racecar56> pranay: awesome audio editor.
<littlegreen> Oh, there's a "Howto", sorry for asking
<Nightlonewolf> guntbert, he is too! lol
<jacobian__> Any ideas what might cause all movies and audio to play something like 50% to 100% faster?
<Hillshum> jacobian__: A faster cpu?
<jacobian__> My audio/video was working fine, and now it's double speed, or nearly
<Mainstay> i actually had a lot of luck with linux at home by happening upon an old pc on the street. Before that I was always attempting dual boots and getting myself in truoble.
<matyy> ok, i am installing, Mainstay, I am still quite new with regular expressions
<Mainstay> matyy: just like riding a bike.
<Mainstay> lol
<Hillshum> jacobian__: Too fast? Chipmunk style?
<jacobian__> Hillshum: Yeah
<racecar56> Hillshum: xD
<Hillshum> jacobian__: All video? All audio? Just certain programs?
<pranay> racecar56: ok , i'll try that , thanks
<Mainstay> matyy: it's always with the line breaks that the regexp support fails in those gui editors
<jacobian__> Hillshum: It appears to be everything, I'm using pulseaudio
<jacobian__> Hillshum: So I'm not sure about stuff that doesn't go through pulse
<Hillshum> jacobian__: So when you watch a video it goes fast, or is the whole screen fast?
<jacobian__> The video keeps up with the audio
<jacobian__> And the audio is too fast, so it must be everything.
<wildman> hello there, yesterday I've asked here about mounting directly (as you do with FAT and NTFS partitions) a Netware (type 65) partition under Linux
<Hillshum> jacobian__: But normal programs work fine?
<lockd> i've heard of issues with youtube video speeding up
<lockd> it doesn't seem to be Linux specific, either
<Hillshum> Could it be a gstreamer issue?
<Hillshum> jacobian__: Have you used vlc?
<wildman> anyone has an idea about this?
<jacobian__> Hillshum: I don't have vlc, but I can try it in mplayer
<Zer> Hmm. It appears Ubuntu 9.10 has no Xorg.conf... but (as usual) it's only detecting 640x480 and 800x600 for me.. any ideas?
<jacobian__> Hillshum: It's the case for youtube as well
<lockd> oh, if it's a standalone player that's an odd issue
<Hillshum> jacobian__: What version of Ubuntu?
<ubuntu_mad> My Ubuntu fore fox 3.5 wont download
<wildman> I cannot find the helpful person I've found yesterday, so here I go again:
<Hillshum> ubuntu_mad: Where are you downloading it from?
<wildman> I have a Netware ATA/IDE disk connected on this machine and I'd like to access the Netware partition (type 65) from Ubuntu, the same way I access FAT or NTFS partitions, any ideas?
<ubuntu_mad> Hillshum:sorry i mean it wont DL attachments etc
<wildman> ncpmount and friends are out of the question, because there's no Netware server running, I have the server's disk connected directly here
<ubuntu_mad> Hillshum: like when i want to DL an email attachment..nothing happens when i select Download
<Hillshum> ubuntu_mad: Does it work with all attachments and at all pages?
<ubuntu__> hello need help mounting a usb drive
<guntbert> wildman: have you seen http://www.novell.com/communities/node/3234/nfs-mount-netware-65-volume-sles-server-or-sled-client ?
<fearful> Is there anyway I can forget the running applications on startup, I used the function which says 'Remember currently running applications'
<Fazer2> hey, is there any way to remove or rename PPA?
<ubuntu_mad> Hillshum: I cant DL any file from anywhere through FF download manager
<mMezquitale> ubuntu__, usb drives should be automatically mounted, have you tried running "lsusb" to see if your device is recognized?
<nasrullah> hi
<harovali1>  I'm having a strange network interface problem. The eth0 gets acknowledged as r8169. Then, a DSL conection is established though it. So far , so well. Every 8 minutes or so "r8169: eth0: link down" "r8169: eth0: link up"  appear in dmesg. If that pair of messages appear more than 4 times, then the DSL is hung with the following message logged to /var/log/messages " pppd[891]: No response to 4 echo-requests" "pppd[891]: Se
<puff> Mainstay
<Hillshum> ubuntu__: Also pastebin the output of dmesg
<mMezquitale> !ask| nasrullah
<c0p3rn1c> how can I install jdk 1.4 on a 64 bit ubuntu 9.10 system?
<nasrullah> how to set up bluetooth in xubuntu karmic
<fearful> Is there anyway I can forget the running applications on startup, I used the function which says 'Remember currently running applications'
<puff> Mainstay:  Yeah, absolutely, cut 'n paste drives me crazy.
<wildman> guntbert: thx for the link, but no good, it's a situation similar to the ncpmount and friends, you have to have the Netware server running, I don't, I just have its disk and network card, that's all, the server is trashed
<puff> Mainstay: The problem is that there are several different mechanisms.
<ubuntu_mad> Hillshum: i do have j downloader but it used to work side by side with ff with no issues
<guntbert> wildman: true, I only read the titles :-/
<puff> Mainstay:  There are typically tyhree ways you can cut and paste in the terminal window;  select and then click, select and right-click-copy, select and edit/copy.
<puff> Mainstay:  Likewise, in GUI emacs.
<jozefk> fearful: System > Control Center
<ubuntu__> <mMezquitale> yes tried that
<puff> Mainstay:  If you find a solution, please let me know :-(.
<jozefk> Startup Applications
<MrKeuner> how can i change the super key system wide?
<jozefk> Options :)
<ubuntu__> can i get the command to force mount
<puff> c0p3rn1c:  To start, get an easier nick to type :-).
<ubuntu__> it a ide hard drive connected to a ide to usb converter
<nasrullah> i do get bad signatures gpg ..how to correct this????
<fearful> jozefk, thanks but thats not exactly what I meant but I guess I can work with that
<mMezquitale> ubuntu__, so did your device get recognized when you typed "lsusb"?  Are you plugging your device to a USB card?  Can you try installing the USB device to another slot?
<wildman> guntbert: something like http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/Nwfs-lw is what I'd need... but ready-made for Ubuntu :)
<MrKeuner> jozefk, what options?
<Fazer2> puff: why don't you/he change the copy paste shortcuts?
<puff> c0p3rn1c:  There appears to be a fair bit oftalk about this on ubuntu.
<puff> Fazer2: How so?
<ubuntu__> well i can see it on computer but it says can't mount file ?
<Fazer2> puff: in the terminal options
<jozefk> System > Control Center > Startup Applications > Options
<MrKeuner> It is so embarrassing to assign something to that key in GNU/Linux. Nothing should be assigned to something with MS logo on it. Could only be used for switching OS on double boot systems, or accessing ms website or something :)
<puff> c0p3rn1c: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/953153/is-it-possible-to-put-java-1-4-on-64-bit-ubuntu
<MrKeuner> jozefk, i do not think you know what you are talking about
<Mainstay> puff: most irc clients allow you to click on the nick and it pastes it in.
<Mainstay> puff: thanks for the feedback
<jozefk> MrKeuner: haha
<puff> Fazer2:  I don't see an "options" menu item, do you mean preferences?
<mMezquitale> ubuntu__, use paste bin and show us the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Mainstay> MrKeuner: just put some electrical tape over the logo on the key.
<puff> Mainstay: It's been bugging me for a while.
<jozefk> MrKeuner: fearful asked for that
<Fazer2> puff: lol, yeah
<MrKeuner> Mainstay, problem is that I do not have that key
<ubuntu_mad> Hillshum: ??
<nasrullah> no help???for bluetooth and signatures????
<MrKeuner> jozefk, OK sorry
<mMezquitale> !ask| nasrullah
<puff> Mainstay:  Also bugging me:  copying and pasting text from firefox into the terminal cuases problems if the text has "smart quotes", m-dashes or other odd characters.
<jozefk> np
<Hillshum> ubuntu_mad: I have no clue
<guntbert> wildman: looks like some work to do - but on a completely different line: you know that this channel is logged, so you can find old conversations again
<ubuntu_mad> nasrullah: sorry im a noob lol
<Fazer2> puff: edit -> keyboard shortcuts
<Mainstay> guntbert: logged? where at?
<flansuse>  In case anyone is interested, in order to get ffmpeg to convert to mp3 (which is what the Firefox addon Video DownloadHelper uses), you can simply install libavcodec-unstripped-52 from the package manager. The ffmpeg package from the Ubuntu repositories does not support mp3 for legal reasons.
<mMezquitale> nasrullah, ask your question in one line, if someone knows the answer they will reply, if you get no response get some time and then ask again
<flansuse> So, I'm happy now!
<guntbert> !logs
<wildman> guntbert: well, yesterday we didn't reach far with the helpful person, I had some ideas of other things to try... which obviously (now) didn't work :-\
<ubuntu_mad> Hillshum: ok..read somehwhere that deleting the download.dfr file fixes it bu i cant find it
<Pici> guntbert: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Mainstay> !logs
<Mainstay> doh.
<Fazer2> puff: you can use \ before the special characters
<alexploit> people i hv  problem  , i hv kde on ubuntu 8.10 , how can i install networkmanager for gnome to make it work in kde
<nasrullah> no way to get it sort out???lol???
<ubuntu_mad> Hillshum: maybe in nedd to delete my profile?
<mishoo> hi guys
<_JoseLuis_> hi
<mishoo> quick question, is there a "desktop recording program" that actually works?
<guntbert> Pici: thx :-)
<MrKeuner> mishoo, not yet
<_JoseLuis_> I need a freak of gparted
<ubuntu__> http://pastebin.com/m341b8d30
<mishoo> I'm playing with recordmydesktop, but the sound is badly out of sync
<ubuntu__> <mMezquitale> http://pastebin.com/m341b8d30
<romario> hi all
<mMezquitale> mishoo, what do you mean "recording program?  you want to record sound?  try audacity
<mishoo> MrKeuner: ah, that confirms my feeling.. which is great because at least I can stop searching :)
<puff> Fazer2: I think you mean Edit/Keyboard Shortcuts... not sure this  will actually solve the problem, depends on what buffer the keyboard shortcut copy uses.
<mishoo> mMezquitale: I want to record a screencast with sound
<c0p3rn1c> puff, thx , doesn't your IRC client has auto completion?
<romario> тут есть русские?
<puff> Fazer2 The problem is, I don't get that far.  When I just copy in firefox and paste in terminal, the text gets mangled.
<MrKeuner> mishoo, there is Istanbul if you like to try but I did not like it either
<_JoseLuis_> I've broken Windows installing ext2 driver to share my linux FS, becouse I've changed the letter of the partition, so does anybody knows how to change the letter again using GParted?
<guntbert> !ru | romario
<Mainstay> puff: so being that you are one of the few that answered does that mean noone else has problems pasting into terminal?
<mishoo> I tried it, not too good
<dragon> What's recommended? apt-proxy or apt-cacher?
<Fazer2> puff: yes, I just said about edit->keyboard shortcuts
<nasrullah> thank you
<jozefk> romario: i understand russian but people speaks english here most of the time
<_JoseLuis_> Changing the letter is the only way to fix it
<Fazer2> puff: I didn't see the beginning of this discussion
<puff> Fazer2:  the only thing that works for dealign with smartquotes, etc, is pasting into a GUI emacs buffer and editing them out.
<Mainstay> mishoo: try wink?
<Mainstay> anyone know how to install wink on 9.10 karmic?
<puff> Mainstay:  I guess not.
<romario> <jozefk> я понял тебя
<jozefk> :)
<ubuntu__> <mMezquitale> did u get the link ?
<dicknc> is there a way to force a 32 bit program to install on a 64bit Karmic?
<jozefk> Mainstay: what it that wink for?
<dragon> dicknc: download the 32-bit version and run it with `linux32`
 * mishoo thinks ..oO( how did I forget about wink?  let's see.. )
<dicknc> Dragon:  just use that command?
<mMezquitale> ubuntu__, yes, this is weird, usually you can fix this by plugging the device into another port, you can also manually mount it, if you want to manually mount it first create a mounting point in "/media", do this by creating a directory like so " sudo mkdir /media/mydir"
<dragon> dicknc: `man linux32`
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm trying to debug a suspend/wireless problem on a eee
<dicknc> Dragon: thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> eee 1000HE (Atheros card) won't connect to wireless after suspend/resume.
<RenatoSilva> how to disable splash screen when loggin in?
<nasrullah> nothing for me????
<ubuntu__> mMezquitale ok
<Mainstay> wink = desktop video/screenshot capture
<ubuntu__> i think it's a fat or fat32 file system
<mMezquitale> ubuntu__,  can you also first go to the folder "/media" and check to see if the drive isn't already mounted there?
<Mainstay> DarwinSurvivor: not good!
 * mishoo thinks ..oO( ok, dropped the idea )
<mishoo> so far recordmydesktop is the closest to perfection, if only this sound issue would come up right :-/
<RenatoSilva> how to make the window max/restore when you double click the title?
<ubuntu__> mMezquitale not there
<RenatoSilva> how to disable splash screen when loggin in?
<DarwinSurvivor> sorry bout that, x-chat had an anurism
<nasrullah> many thanks to all of not helping me?????????????????
<klown> I have enabled the control alt backspace to restart X in the keyboard settings, but it is still not working (ubuntu 9.10) any ideas?
<DarwinSurvivor> Mainstay: i checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus%20Eee%201000HE and it mentions a bug "similar" to mine, but doesn't say anything about suspend (which is the problem for me)
<DarwinSurvivor> I haven't noticed any signal strength problems when it does work (before suspend), so it may be unrelated
<ubuntu_mad> nasrullah: sorry but if no one knows how then thay dont reply
<mMezquitale> ubuntu__,  try installing ntfs support first: "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"
<puff> nasrullah:  apparently nobody here knows the answer.
<nasrullah> ok
<puff> nasrullah:  I don'tknow the answer myself, and I've actually spent a fair bit of time learning to program bluetooth stuff.
<ubuntu_mad> nasrullah: it does get frusting alright but keep trying
<ubuntu__> mMezquitale i doubt it ntfs it's a dos os
<puff> nasrullah:  It's frustrating, sometimes, when nobody seems to notice that you're talking, but generally that's better than everybody replying "I don't know".
<DarwinSurvivor> ActionParsnip mentioned some cards requiring a re-mod-probe after suspend, how would I do that?
<mMezquitale> ubuntu_mad, i already asked him to try asking the same question later but he's not listening
<wubuntu> nasrullah: Best option is to come back and ask later
<wubuntu> Because someone later might know
<nasrullah> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> any ideas Mainstay ?
<nasrullah> which netbook is best for Ubuntu???
<wubuntu> I ask questions here and often no one knows, but twenty minutes later, ten people will know
<ubuntu_mad> mMezquitale: lol   ya but it does get frustrating when yer system is kaput lol
<mMezquitale> ubuntu__, so the hard drive is formatted using fat16?
<teicah> how do I permanently disable services at bootup like sendmail, cups, etc??
<ubuntu__> mMezquitale not sure what file format it has but for sure it not ntfs
<Mainstay> DarwinSurvivor: ugh... what a pain. I've stopped using suspend resume. Should be able to disable renable the wifi card. I know it's a known issue with EEE's, might google it with the 1000xx model.
<Mainstay> DarwinSurvivor: are you starting from a fresh install?
<DarwinSurvivor> how do i disable/re-enable it?
<DarwinSurvivor> Mainstay: yes (used it for a couple weeks now, but problem has been there since i installed)
<Mainstay> mmm. that i don't know off hand, though there might be more than one way.
<klown> I have enabled the control alt backspace to restart X in the keyboard settings, but it is still not working (ubuntu 9.10) any ideas?
<Mainstay> DarwinSurvivor: update?
<mMezquitale> ubuntu__,  this will allow you to mount a fat16/32 partition manually: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/[SDB#] /media/MYDIR -o uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<DarwinSurvivor> i have tried stopping/starting wicd, networking, wicd-client, etc
<teicah> Where do I begin researching: 1computer 2x(monitors, keyboard, mouse) so 2 diff ppl can use it @the same time?
<DarwinSurvivor> i've basically restarted every networking daemon i can find, short of re mod-probing the driver (which I don't know how to do)
<DarwinSurvivor> if i knew the name of the driver, i could probably re-mod-probe it, but i can't figure out it's name ;(
<ubuntu__> mMezquitale ok and how do i know which sdb is the right one
<sebsebseb> hi
<mMezquitale> ubuntu__, replace SDB# with the hard drive in your machine
<duffydack> What happend to the `services` admin app, its not in karmic
<MrKeuner> how can i change the super key system wide?
<Kottizen> 7win 52
<tran228> please help me identify this song very easy http://www.musicuploader.org/MUSIC/550851259697143.mp3
<trism> duffydack: it was removed for the moment because it isn't compatible with upstart, it may be back eventually though once they update it
<DarwinSurvivor> Mainstay: the bug report also mentioned backports, but i don't know what package to install from backports...
<sebsebseb> !ot |  tran228
<nasrullah> good night to all of you
<mMezquitale> ubuntu__, repost the link to pastebin and ask the same question again, if someone knows they answer they will reply, i'm going to try my USB boot up drive now
<Eyethforce> Hi I need help...
<sebsebseb> Eyethforce: with?
<ubuntu__> how do i know which sdb is my external drive
<Eyethforce> I am thinking to use ubuntu but i have no idea how to install BOTH windows xp and ubuntu
<MrKeuner> !help | MrKeuner
<alexploit> people i hv  problem  , i hv kde on ubuntu 8.10 , how can i install networkmanager for gnome to make it work in kde
<sebsebseb> ubuntu__: sda is the first hard disk,  sdb is the second
<alexploit> people i hv  problem  , i hv kde on ubuntu 8.10 , how can i install networkmanager for gnome to make it work in kde
<tran228> please help me identify this song very easy http://www.musicuploader.org/MUSIC/550851259697143.mp3
<Eyethforce> I am using HP netbook
<mMezquitale> ubuntu__,  that's the question you want to ask, dont forget the link to pastebin
<sebsebseb> alexploit: as far as I know you can't
<Leoneof``> hello
<ronald_> anybody know how to get serial working under 9.10
<MrKeuner> !help
<RenatoSilva> how to make the window max/restore when you double click the title?
<RenatoSilva> how to disable splash screen when loggin in?
<sebsebseb> alexploit: 9.10 improves the network stuf a bit,  if I remember correctly
<lasivian> hiya
<lasivian> any suggestions for a keylogging program under Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> alexploit: 8.10 is a good release, but is on the verge of running out of support
<Eyethforce> Is it possible for me to have dual boot for winxp and ubuntu in Netbook?
<Cajjita> HAHA, NETBOOK
<sebsebseb> Eyethforce: if your netbook can handle it sure
<tran228> please help me identify this song very easy http://www.musicuploader.org/MUSIC/550851259697143.mp3
<Eyethforce> Ok
<sebsebseb> tran228: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eyethforce> So all i need do is use WINXP recovery cd to partition the HD?\
<lasivian> i'm trying to setup a cronjob on my own notebook that will email me webcam shots and keylogs if it's missing/stolen
<ronald_> no serial under 9.10
<Leoneof``> so odd with laptop...that Gnome-Network-Manager can't detect my external wireless (usb) , but when i turn ON internal wireless , it will work both of them! ,any help?
<lasivian> but i'm having trouble finding a keylogger for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ronald_: serial???
<ronald_> yes no serial port
<ronald_> ttyS0
<streblo> i'm running a script from cron that needs to open firefox, but the script fails and tells me it was unable to open the browser. i'm guessing this is because cron doesnt have permission to open firefox, but i dont really know how to give cron this permission. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<sebsebseb> lasivian: that does not suprise me
<zerq> cool idea in theory.. but if someone stole your laptop do you think they'd leave ubuntu on it?
<skyl> is there anyway that I can diff to dirs that aren't under nay source control?
<skyl> two dirs that is :D
<Leoneof``> hello?
<zerq> not that i would ever steal or buy a stolen laptop.. but let's say I did.. first thing I would do would be to wipe the hdd
<lasivian> sebsebseb, well, it's a type of program that is easy to abuse, but does occasionally have legit uses
<trism> skyl: if they are text files you can use diff directory_1 directory_2
<sebsebseb> lasivian: exactly
<lasivian> zerq, worth trying, what have I got to lose
<skyl> trism, no way ...
 * skyl off to try
<lasivian> zerq, especially if I leave it logged in
<zerq> lasivian: yea, could definitely be worth it.. even if they were to turn it on once
<Neremor> is there a way to route the output which is sent to the front-center speaker to the rear-center speaker in pulseaudio?
<cj_> Hi I'm a newbie...I have a E-MU 1212m sound card.  I can't understand how to understand on how to install the driver.
<zerq> lasivian: no idea where you would get a software keylogger for ubuntu though
<sebsebseb> cj_: oh
<Neremor> becasue for any reason i can't get my front-speaker working; it is detected as rear-center speaker ;)
<lasivian> it's easy enough to dump camera shots in email, but I figured a keylog would be good too
<sebsebseb> cj_: how new to Ubuntu or Linux in general even?
<zerq> lasivian: if there even is such a thing
<BluesKaj> Neremor, most of the speech in 5.1 is dirtected to the center channel , why would you do that
<sebsebseb> cj_: sound isn't really my area, but maybe I can hep you a little bit
<cj_> sebsebseb,  extremely new
<meonkeys> anyone have a link on (or can quickly explain) how to manually resolve a configuration file conflict when updating a package?
<slam_> whose bright idea was it to make the volume applet non-movable in 9.10 ?!?!?
<ibuclaw> Neremor, I'm pretty sure I've seen it been done before
<sebsebseb> cj_: how new?  and which versin of Ubuntu?
<isolat3dsh33p> why does my synaptic touchpad can't detect 2 fingers? How do i tell whether it's synaptic or not?
<slam_> the volume applet should be in the top-right corner so i can throw the mouse up there and scroll to adjust the volume without even looking...
<ibuclaw> Neremor, this will give you an introduction: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<Neremor> i don't thnik so
<slam_> whoever decided to make that a CONCRETE applet now, is a jerkface and has no idea what it means to support customizable FOSS
<Neremor> I'm reading tutorials for 5.1 sound for over two months now
<lasivian> the second part of this is, how do I set ubuntu to always keep my account logged in>
<DarwinSurvivor> How do i find out what kernel modules are installed so I can re mod-probe my wifi card after resume?
<lasivian> which i'm guessing is not "normal" behavior
<sebsebseb> cj_: 9.10 yes?
<jmyers> hello
<slam_> lasivian:  go to System > Administration > Login Window or somethin' like that
<cj_> sebsebseb, yes
<Neremor> and now i got it working that my center speaker reacts on rear-center output... but because i can't change this, i need to address the output to other channels... in alsa this was done with a channel map, but pulseaudio...
<cj_> it says all I need is the latest alsa
<lasivian> slam_, thanks
<cj_> I have ti
<cj_> it
<slam_> np
<zerq> ibuclaw: install tpconfig
<zopiac> precisely every other time I load up Rhythmbox, it crashes after like 10 seconds. Another thing i notice is that these times it crashes the Radio and Last.FM plugins do not load in the sidebar. can anyone help?
<mzuverink> cj, is this what you do not understand http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715755   ?
<sebsebseb> cj_: sound is hmm
<sebsebseb> cj_: your on a lap top?
<cj_> destktop
<jercyl> Hi
<sebsebseb> cj_: and sound does not work at all?
<zerq> oops
<zerq> isolat3dsh33p: install tpconfig
<sebsebseb> jercyl: hi
<nytek_> zopiac: uninstall the plugins and try to load it again?
<cj_> not at all
<ibuclaw> zerq, thanks for the tip ;P
<zerq> ibuclaw: disregard that, wrong person ;)
<isolat3dsh33p> !tpconfig
<sebsebseb> cj_: ok well  that's a bit odd for a desktop
<sebsebseb> cj_: it's lap tops that usually get the sound issues with Ubuntu
<zopiac> nytek_: i will seee; is it just rhythmbox-plugins or something else obvious?
<isolat3dsh33p> zerq: what's tpconfig?
<sebsebseb> cj_: however I had a proper sound issue on my desktop for the first time with 9.10
<nytek_> zopiac: probably, seach in synaptic
<zopiac> nytek_: it isn't rhythm* anything, yeah ill look in the synaptic package manager
<sebsebseb> cj_: you may be able to configure stuff and get your sound working, but it won't be that easy, especially when your new
<nytek_> zopiac: yeah, just type in something with last.fm
<zopiac> nytek_: those plugins come with rhythmbox; perhaps i should just reinstall it completely
<nytek_> zopiac: good idea.
<sebsebseb> cj_: what kind of sound hardware is it? nothing that fancy, or really new right?
<nytek_> zopiac: sorry, i dont use rhythmbox, i dont know much about the package information
<Leoneof``> any help? O_o
<nytek_> Leoneof``: what is your question?
<zopiac> nytek_: its ok, lets just hope this will work :)
<nytek_> zopiac: :D yeah
<madcheeze> anyone setup virtualbox in karmic? is it stable?
<nmvictor> how do i install spell checker for GNU editor
<zopiac> nytek_: darn; problem still occurs...
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: you can do Virtualbox from the repo or from the site
<nytek_> madcheeze: yeah
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: go to website and get the closed source, if you want USB support
<Leoneof``> nytek:  so odd with laptop... Gnome-Network-Manager can't detect networks for external wireless (usb) wlan1 , but when i turn ON button for internal wireless wlan0... the wlan1 will work and detect networks , why?
<nytek_> zopiac: i dont think removing it will remove any configuration files
<sebsebseb> cj_: don't know the answer?  or disappeard on me?
<seyfarth> Anyone know of a good dreamweaver-esque alternative for ubuntu? I don't need the WYSIWYG, but the site management is nice.
<Mainstay> lasivian: based on what zerq said, perhaps a bios based keylogger lol, i am kinda surprised you couldn't find a keylogger tho.
<xover> i have lost my sound, is there a quick way of restarting it?
<nytek_> Leoneof``: you dont have the drivers installed for the usb card then
<xover> I have tried alsa restart and pulseaudio restart
<zopiac> nytek_: it doesn't seem to have any; or at least not in any ~/. folder. there is no ~/.rhythmbox folder, and its only folder i can find is ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/ which only has an empty plugins folder
<lasivian> Mainstay: think I found one
<nytek_> xover: run aumix or alsamixer
<Leoneof``> nytek: it is installed , ndiswrapper with windows driver
<Neremor> well is there a way to use the .asoundrc bindings-option to route the channels to their output AND use pulseaudio?
<madcheeze> sebsebseb, what is the virtualbox repo cmd? i know sudo apt-get install but whats the word for vbox?
<sebsebseb> cj_: 9.10  has issues with certain things that worked in the previous release 9.04, so maybe you should try that
<xover> then what mate?
<zopiac> nytek_: of course it has to have some sort of configuration, but i just cant find any
<nytek_> Leoneof``: when you run ifconfig does it show wlan1?
<lasivian> Mainstay, http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: it's the open source one from the repo, with no USB support
<nytek_> zopiac: um, you might want to google the problem
<zopiac> nytek_: i havent seen anything relevant on google
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: the USB support would also have to be set up a bit in the terminal
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: for the version that has it
<nytek_> zopiac: when did the problem start to happen?
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: virtualbox-ose  for the repo one I think
<nytek_> zopiac: what do you think caused it?
<Leoneof``> yes, it will show me wlan1, even it will detect networks but in terminal only
<Leoneof``> nytek: yes, it will show me wlan1, even it will detect networks but in terminal only
<zopiac> nytek_: maybe a month ago, when I added a bunch of plugins (but i have since removed them from the plugins folder)
<madcheeze> sebsebseb, the one i have showing up is that one that you said, do i need the gtk frontend too?
<zopiac> ive just been ignoring it for a while
<nytek_> zopiac: try adding the plugins again
<sebsebseb> madcheeze: just install virtualbox-ose and it should take care of any other dependancies
<Mainstay> DarwinSurvivor: is there no way to disable via the ui?
<nytek_> Leoneof``: so you can connect to wifi networks via terminal?
<xover> nytek
<mMezquitale> anyone knows how to find the checksum for netbook remix?
<nytek_> xover: ?
<zopiac> nytek_: i tried adding the ones i still have again, but for the others I would need to find online again. they were scattered across the webs
<git__> md5sum netbook remix
<DarwinSurvivor> Mainstay: not that I can find (using WICD) network-manager has given me firewall problems in the past
<xover> i think vmware server took the sound input
<xover> how do i get it back to the host?
<DarwinSurvivor> I spent 3 weeks trouble-shooting another eee server (diff model) and found out network-manager was somehow preventing incoming ssh/http connections
<ZaNeIuM> how can i tell what version of grub im using?
<nytek_> zopiac: ugh, thats definitely a confusing problem. have you tried a complete removal from syntapic of rythmbox?
<wildman> bye ppl
<sebsebseb> ZaNeIuM: Why?  normalely it doesn't really matter as such
<wildman> guntbert: thx for your help
<sebsebseb> ZaNeIuM: which version of Ubuntu?
<xover> it says speaker is off is that the problem?
<zopiac> nytek_: was just going to try that
<Leoneof``> nytek_: i can connect to the networks via terminal but it is nothing just word saying that is connected
<nytek_> zopiac: good luck, ill be on in a little
<zopiac> k
<xover> rascleet
<xover> wtf is up with this sound
<vik> hello, I want to disable ipv6 globally, what is the simpliest and best way of doing that in Karmic? Thanks
<sebsebseb> !language |  xover
<ubottu> xover: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nytek_> Leoneof``: you do a ifconfig wlan1 -essid "network"? then run dhclient wlan1
<ZaNeIuM> i just intalled an other os on the free artiton and i need to know what ersion i had so i can find a tutorial on updating it
<xover> banjod
<thiebaude> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Leoneof``> nytek_, i do iwconfig >_>
<Mainstay> DarwinSurvivor: eee home server? how is that?
<racecar56> where can i get gl3.h?
<xover> sound anyone?
<madcheeze_> sebsebseb, sorry, horrible wireless here at school. do i need the gtk frontend too?
<xover> it must be a simple task?
<DarwinSurvivor> Mainstay: it was for a job. The guy had a eee he wanted to use as a web server (VERY few connections), ssh was for maintenance
<sebsebseb> madcheeze_: don't think so
<ZaNeIuM> sebsebseb is accualy xbmc-live wich uses ubuntu 9.10
<madcheeze_> sebsebseb, thanks
<sebsebseb> madcheeze_: just install virtualbox-ose and it should take care of any other dependancies as I already put
<G__> Hello
<zopiac> nytek_: even complete removal does not work :\
<madcheeze_> sebsebseb, thanks!
<guntbert> xover: please be patient
<xover> what is seahorse?
<sebsebseb> madcheeze_: if you want USB support as I already put as well, you need to get the other version, go to the website and yep
<guntbert> xover: try /msg ubottu info seahorse
<Leoneof``> nytek_, i need to do in gui, not terminal ^_^
<sebsebseb> madcheeze_: plus that would need setting up in Ubuntu with the terminal
<madcheeze_> sebsebseb, i wont need it. i can download my image right to my main pc and do it there. no biggie...
<G__> A need to hot wire wifi
<sebsebseb> madcheeze_: ok ose  should be fine then
<starcannon> You can find the MD5sums for your Ubuntu Netbook Remix here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<starcannon> mMezquitale : http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ should have the checksums your looking for
<sebsebseb> ZaNeIuM: ok well uhmm not sure what that is
<sebsebseb> ZaNeIuM: and this room is only meant to be for Ubuntu
<madcheeze_> sebsebseb, thanks bud. i am hoping to hack on my ati drivers tonight, and hopefully put together a guide to building it for those of us that want to use an ati card.
<sebsebseb> madcheeze_: ok and ok np
<sebsebseb> !ati | madcheeze_
<ubottu> madcheeze_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mainstay> ANyone know if the ATI Radio 9800 series drivers are loadable in 9.10 karmic?
<sebsebseb> Mainstay: don't know, but maybe that bot link above is useful for you as well
<ZaNeIuM> sebsebseb: ubuntu comes with grub and installs so its kinda part of it all
<ZaNeIuM> but i found out how to check the version. so thx
<sebsebseb> ZaNeIuM: if you put on another distro,  your Grub might mess up a bit, well I mean
<sebsebseb> ZaNeIuM: what Ubuntu put in the MBR getting over written by the other distro
<xover> aahh i fixed my sound, i killed all the alsa instances and now it just crackles like a radio antenna, excellent
<Mainstay> I read up on it a bunch of the weekend and heard that the ATI drivers for the 9800 and the older cards are not supported in the new kernel
<ZaNeIuM> i installed win7
<ZaNeIuM> but its all good i know how to fix it cause i'm using the old grub :)
<sebsebseb> ZaNeIuM: and if you install Windows after a Desktop Linux, it will over write  what was put in the MBR by the Linux distro boot loader
<jcrawford> ZaNeIuM, you damn trader
<jcrawford> :)
<sebsebseb> jcrawford: trader?  you meant traitor?
<Mainstay> is there a windows 7 theme for linux. LOL.
<thiebaude> jcrawford, im using windows 7
<jcrawford> sebsebseb, can't let me have that one eh :)
<ZaNeIuM> lol, not its not like that, i've only been using linux for like 2 weeks
<sdwrage> Mainstay, vistar7
<ZaNeIuM> its used for my htpc
<sebsebseb> Mainstay: probably,  plus there's a way to make KDE 4 look rather much like Vista Version 2 (Windows 7)
<xover> its a shame that linux is so unreliable
<DarwinSurvivor> I need to know the module name of my wireless card so I can mod-probe it after suspend!
<Waldir> hi. I'm constantly having problems with my sound since I upgraded to karmic... can someone help me?
<jcrawford> hahah unreliable
<DarwinSurvivor> How do I find it (or even a list of modules i have)?
<xover> it is mate, especially ubuntu
<jcrawford> windows = unreliable from all my experiences
<xover> its a shocking desktop
<xover> desktop OS I mean
<jcrawford> i love OS X stable, unix like
<guntbert> !ot | xover
<ubottu> xover: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jcrawford> but... work wont buy one so i installed Ubuntu haha
<xover> lol nice
<sdwrage> Windows 7 hasn't steered me wrong yet. I like both equally :)
<sebsebseb> jcrawford: well soemtimes it's good to make sure you have the correct word :)
<jcrawford> sebsebseb, yea ya hear ya :)
<thiebaude> sdwrage, im trying 7 out
<sebsebseb> Windows 7 blah de blah,  in 2014 or so it will be old news, and there will be another version of Windows
<jcrawford> yep and Ubuntu will be gone just like Mandrake haha
<jcrawford> j/k
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, yes every 3 yrs or so
<sebsebseb> jcrawford: uh what's wrong with Mandrake/Mandriva?
<sdwrage> sebsebseb, spoken like a true linux purist ;)
<genesis_> hi all
<sebsebseb> jcrawford: I left 9.10 for  Mandriva 2010 :)  now that's a rather nice distro,  Ubuntu 10.04 might win me back properly though
<jcrawford> i started with Mandrake nothing wrong with it per-se but it went to Mandrivia which i thought to be odd and dropped it
<sdwrage> sebsebseb, I don't particularly like Microsoft all that much either but I do have to say that I am enjoying Windows 7 as an operating system
<sdwrage> whether the "experts" say it sucks or not
 * sdwrage shrugs
<xover> vmware server probably works in w7 too
<dAlfa89_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sdwrage> fine fine dAlfa89_, I feel the heat on the back of my neck
<sdwrage> :P
<coreGrl> hi
<coreGrl> how can I set up midi on karmic? I didn't found doc about that
<jcrawford> man i keep seeing thei ubuntu message but who is paying attn to it :)
<dAlfa89_> sdwrage, (:
<sebsebseb> sdwrage: Linux purist :D  I use Windows sometimes, but don't have a proper reason to these days :)
<lasivian> what's the name of the program that will tell me the #'s of my m ouse buttons?
<jcrawford> lasivian, xev maybe?
<jcrawford> i know that will tell you what your keys codes are should tell you about your mouse too
 * Spidler peers at the list of names.
<Potti> hello
<DarwinSurvivor> lsmod shows "mac80211, led_class, ath and cfg0211" modules as being used by ath5k, which one do I need to modprobe after suspend to turn my card back on?
<Mainstay> I switched to linux, now I don't know how to tell my external usb drives to mount to the same mount point every time.
<rigel> Mainstay: man fstab
<lasivian> jcrawford, yes, thanks
<Mainstay> fstab isn't so straightforward for a noobie eh?
<rigel> oh wait, that would be udev
<Potti> i've installed xp via virtualbox. how i can get my network to work?
<rigel> fstab is pretty straightforward
<rigel> udev isnt, in my experience
<sebsebseb> sdwrage: Vista is good enough for me when I  want Windows,  as for Windows 7 (Vista Version 2) I have used the RC, but not a final.
<Spidler> fstab only is if your device node is stable.
<maxlouism> Bonjour :)
<Mainstay> I went down the fstab road, what's the directive I need to apply?
<sebsebseb> !fr |  maxlouism
<ubottu> maxlouism: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Mainstay> yah...i ended up at a dead end with fstab.
<Spidler> .LABEL=MyStick  /media/mystick defaults,users  1 1
<maxlouism> ok, merci:)
<jcrawford> hola
<Spidler> Might work,   if your stick is named "MyStick"
<sebsebseb> !es |  jcrawford
<jcrawford> lol
<ubottu> jcrawford: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jcrawford> yea i don't understand a word that says :)
<at> hey
<sebsebseb> jcrawford: ok well did you know that hola is hello in Spannish?
<at> what do u think is the best ubuntu for eee pc?
<jcrawford> sebsebseb, yea
<Spidler> I'm having a different kind of problem. Is anyone here good at debuging X?
<jcrawford> !en | jcrawfrod
<ubottu> jcrawfrod: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sebsebseb> jcrawford: I don't understand what the bot put there, either
<Spidler> at: I'd guess netbook edition?
<mmav> hi guys
<mmav> I'm in need of some help - would anyone care to help me?
<starcannon> at regular ubuntu with the array.org kernel rocks on my eee pc's
<jcrawford> racist people don't have an entry for english :)
<Leoneof``> any help? O_o
<erUSUL> !ask | mmav
<ubottu> mmav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !ask |  mmav
<Mainstay> at: xandros, it's easy to restore to factory.
<mmav> haha
<mmav> okay
<at> well there is eeebuntu and ubuntu netbook remix etc
<mmav> well, my little brother messed up his Ubuntu install with lots of eyecandy and stuff
<at> okay im gonna check out xandros
<starcannon> Mainstay: he asked for an ubuntu solution, xandros does not fit the request(and those of us who have eee pc's know why we don't like the default distro)
<dAlfa89_> at, eeebuntu netbook remix?
<at> yes
<sebsebseb> !details |  mmav
<at> mh
<ubottu> mmav: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Leoneof``> any help??????????????????????????????????????
<mmav> yeah on the way
<sebsebseb> !patience |  Leoneof``
<ubottu> Leoneof``: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mMezquitale> mmav, disable compiz, thatll be a cookie milk and a hug please
<Leoneof``> >_>
<lazydays> BYE
<starcannon> at : join private chat, I'll help ya out with the eee
<Leoneof``> 1500 and no body can say ask? O_o
<mmav> mMezquitale: I can't even access compiz
<glphvgacs> hi, i have 2 machines connected via Ethernet. running arp doesn't help; how do they find each other? BTW On one of them I run ifconfig but I don't see any inet addr; there is only inet6. Is that normal?
<Spidler> Can someone help me debug an issue that's driving me nuts?  I don't get global keypresses or mouse events, mouse only responds to the panel, nothing else is interactable with the mouse, alt+tab doesn't work, no other keybinds work.
<jcrawford> mMezquitale, wow you didn't even ask if it were a dude or a chick before asking for that hug, kinda concerned for you :)
<jcrawford> alright enough from me i have to get back to work :)
<guntbert> !ot | jcrawford please
<ubottu> jcrawford please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mainstay> starcannon:ok ur right.
<mmav> and lots of other stuff like tint2, and some launchy application, and I want to revert back to default. I'm also curious whether a linux partition can mess with the laptop's touch pad settings/functionality, because it's not working anymore in Linux OR Windows.
<DarwinSurvivor> damn, re-modprobed all ath5k modules and wireless STILL dead after suspend :(
<jcrawford> oh and cookie, milk and hug is OT?
<mMezquitale> jcrawford, what's so wrong with a hug from a guy or gal?  As long as no kissing is involved, in my culture hugging is acceptable social behavior
<jcrawford> s/OT/ON TOPIC
<Leoneof``>  so odd with laptop... Gnome-Network-Manager can't detect networks for external wireless (usb) wlan1 , but when i turn ON button for internal wireless wlan0... the wlan1 will work and detect networks , why?
<Mainstay> DarwinSurvivor: might be time to re-ask your question
<DarwinSurvivor> I can't get my eee 1000HE to connect (or even see) wireless networks after resuming from suspend
<isolat3dsh33p> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Neremor> hello!
<mMezquitale> mmav, you can start from there, tell us what you are able to do and people will help you,  what are you able to see? can you access a console by pressing "CTRL-ALT-F1", pressing "CTRL-ALT-F7" will bring you back to the GUI portion of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Neremor: Hello!
<DarwinSurvivor> I have tried modprobing ath5k, mac80211, led_class, ath, cfg80211 with no luck
<edoceo-fluorine_> How do I get imagemagick-dev stuffs?  I need magic.h but it's not in the imagemagick package
<Spidler> edoceo-fluorine_: try "apt-cache provides magic.h"
<mmav> mMezquitale: I can access both, I just discovered that I can navigate through the system settings and whatnot by pressing the Windows key
<edoceo-fluorine_> invalid operation provides
<romeus> Ever since I've upgraded to Karmic, Java applets don't work in Firefox 3.5. I've manually installed JRE 1.6.0.17 (http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java) and I get the following error when I run Firefox LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/java/32/jre1.6.0_17/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so [/opt/java/32/jre1.6.0_17/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so: cannot open shared object file: Permissio
<romeus> n denied]
<mmav> mMezquitale: I'm trying to restore Linux back to the default settings, is there a way to do this?
<erUSUL> !find magic.h
<ubottu> Found: gtk2-engines-magicchicken, magic-haskell-doc
<sebsebseb> romeus: you did sun-java6-jre ?
<Spidler> hmm, seems not.
<mMezquitale> Spidler, are you using karmic?
<Spidler> mMezquitale: yes
<romeus> sebsebseb: I tried that first, and then I manually installed it instead
<sebsebseb> romeus: maybe a new Firefox profile will help
<mMezquitale> Spidler, try logging out, click on your nickname, after you do that you should see some options appear below, make sure keyboard and language is chosen correctly, then enter your password
<Neremor> I have a 5.1 system plugged to an 5.1 sound card. I installed pulseaudio and made alsa routing everything to pulse. That is working very well for the front and rear speakers, but the subwoofer and center-speaker aren't working. Now I've found some kind of workaround. I can set the mic-input (where sub and center are plugged into) type via kmixer to "rear-center". because there is no hardware-way to resolve my problem (i tried every
<Neremor>  combination), I'm searching for a way to tell pulseaudio, to output everything that is sent to the normal center speaker to the "rear-center" speaker. is that possible? maybe with the default channel map?
<sebsebseb> romeus: also if it's installed, it should work in other browsers as well such as Epiphany and Galeon.  sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser by the way if it's just epiphany you get a game
<mgv2> ive adblock but the ads are usually there - what can i do?
<epifanio> hi All
<Spidler> mMezquitale: That will make it work.  This is a problem that only and -always- happens for the first user to start the computer after a reboot.
<mMezquitale> mmav, is trying to restore gnome settings to default, anyone knows how to do that using the command line?
<edoceo-fluorine_> erUSUL, it's actuall libmagick++-dev
<Spidler> mMezquitale: Logging out and in again without touching -anything- solves the problem.
<sebsebseb> romeus: well I think Java is like Flash when it comes to the browsers in Ubuntu
<fcuk112> how do i uninstall byobu?
<Spidler> mMezquitale: What I need to know is how to fix this thing, because this is unusable.
<romeus> sebsebseb: I tried to create a new profile, I get the same error LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/java/32/jre1.6.0_17/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so [/opt/java/32/jre1.6.0_17/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied]
<erUSUL> edoceo-fluorine_: ok
<bluepuff12> anyone know why one would install kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.3 instead of just using kde 4.3?
<epifanio> i'm running Xubuntu 9.10 , at login it don't ask me to choose a language for the session, which package i need to install ?
<sebsebseb> romeus: ok well what about Java in both browsers I mentioned or at least one of them Epiphany ?
<epifanio> ah! nevermind i find it
<epifanio> sorry :-/
<mmav> isn't there a "restore to default" option somewhere in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> mmav: nope
<mmav> meh
<mMezquitale> Spidler, the first user that logs in needs to look at the keyboard and language settings when you login, make sure youre doing that correctly, after you log in and the keyboard settings are still not correct go to "keyboard" applet and make sure youre using the correct one, it should be USA if you only use english
<Leoneof``> any channel for network-manager?
<duffydack> mmav, you mean just default gnome settings?
<mmav> duffydack: yeah
<Spidler> mMezquitale: It's set correctly,   I just realised that keyboard shortcuts work for the panel for the first login, so alt+f2 works, but alt+tab doesn't work.
<mmav> the task bar is gone and whatnot
<Spidler> mMezquitale: alt+f2   > gnome-keyboard-properties shows the correct (and only) keyboard layout active.
<mMezquitale> Spidler, try using the left "alt"
<guntbert> fcuk112: in screen F9 for the settings menu? or sudo aptitude remove byobu
<Spidler> And I still cannot access anything except the mouse
<Spidler> mMezquitale: I can only use left alt, I do not have a right alt
<ljpp> Hi guys - I need a linux text editor with Find/word count feature - any ideas? Meaning that within a text file I search for "ABC" and the editor tells me the number of instances. In the Windows worlds Notepad++ does this.
<Neremor> ah i found out that i need a way to root the subwoofer to center and the center to the subwoofer... is that possible via pulseaudio?
<duffydack> mmav, I cant remember which folder but I read somewhere just deleting a folder (maybe .gnome/.gnome2) and logou/login resets.. better get some verifcation on this tho
<bluepuff12> what is the advantage of ubuntu over kde?
<nightshade> Does anyone here know about the phillips newvicon video 400 camera?
<guntbert> !ot | bluepuff12
<ubottu> bluepuff12: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> ljpp: hmm not sure about the actsaul text editor, but maybe Abiword is what your after, it's like Microsoft Word, but without all the rubbish
<mMezquitale> Spidler, go to "keyboard" applet, go to "layouts",  click on layout options,  go to "key to choose 3rd level option"  if Right Alt is chosen unclick it, if it is not chosen then in "layouts" tab click on "reset to defaults" and try unclickint right alt again
<Flannel> bluepuff12: GNOME and KDE are different.  Different people like them for different reasons.  GNOME tends to be simpler with regard to configuration and stuff, while KDE tends to give you more options, and can be more confusing
<nightshade> I got it out of someone's garbage, and it doesen't look all that bad.  I just need some info on the pinouts of the cable comin' from it
<ljpp> sebsebseb, Ok - have to dig into the features of that one
<bluepuff12> k thanks
<nightshade> hopefully it doesen't use some kinda proprietary shit, or it'll be a pain.
<jussi01> !language | nightshade
<ubottu> nightshade: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zerq> anyone else have issues in 9.10 when moving between several different wifi spots?  Like it will just keep trying to connect, but time out
<ljpp> bluepuff12, I have tried OpenSUSE with KDE4.3 and at least the Knetwork manager malfunctioned badly.
<guntbert> Flannel: much nicer than me - thx for the example :-)
<Spidler> mMezquitale: That still doesn't make windows clickable, and doesn't fix my alt+tab issues.
<TIZIM> Hello
<zerq> but then you reboot into windows and it connects instantly
<TIZIM> Hello?
<zerq> and then you reboot into ubuntu again and it works..
<TIZIM> I have a question
<sebsebseb> ljpp: Open Office  has it's word proccesser and K Office as well,  and I like mentioning Gnumeric with Abiword, so yes there's that for spreadsheets.   Those two are light waight.
<nightshade> sorry about my language, but I still expect an answer from someone who can.
<zerq> !asktoask
<ljpp> sebsebseb, I dont think Office Writer has that
<Spidler> mMezquitale: Please listen,   Mouse events only work on the panel,  if I attempt to click minimize/maximize/close buttons on a window it doesn't work, if I click on the desktop I don't get a right click menu.
<Spidler> mMezquitale: if I alt-tab, it doesn't give me a selection,  it doesn't even attempt to switch things.
<Neremor> could no one give me a tipp, please?
<TIZIM> Hello I have a question
<Spidler> mMezquitale: Clicks work on the panel, I can start 14 different terminals if I want, but I cannot swap between them.
<TIZIM> about my ubuntu
<Pici> !ask | TIZIM
<ubottu> TIZIM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mMezquitale> Spidler, try clicking on "Reset to Defaults" again, click on "Apply System Wide", log back out and log back in again
<guntbert> nightshade: please reconsider your attitude
<ljpp> sebsebseb, actualy I am beginning to think that neither has abiword
<nightshade> sorry, since i need your help, I'll try a more respectful tone.  I apologize
<romeus> sebsebseb: tried to install epiphany browser, same problem, no java
<Il__Matteo> hi everybody! i want to try ubuntu mobile on my iClone. can anybody lend me a hand? :)
<Il__Matteo> !mobile
<ubottu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<sebsebseb> ljpp: I am being told that gedit can do it
<Spidler> mMezquitale: please LISTEN. I CANNOT click on reset to defaults because I cannot navigate the window with the mouse.
<Flannel> nightshade: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not random hardware.  Perhaps ##electronics would be a better place?  Or I'm misunderstanding your question
<trism> ljpp: you can do that with vim... :%s/pattern//gn
<trism> ljpp: replace pattern with ABC or whatever you want to search for
<tech_help> is there a command to tell where the config directory is for things like apache/sendmail?
<starcannon> mMezquitale: did you find your checksums?
<mMezquitale> Spidler, you can use tab to traverse the options
<TIZIM> Okay so I am installing ubuntu on my computer and currently I have Windows XP Pro on it, And I want to run both. My friend installed ubuntu and and he has a 15gb drive for xp, 15gb for ubuntu and a shared drive, so I want to keep my xp not reformat it. Who knows how I can do that in the installation?
<sebsebseb> ljpp: gedit and then   tools > document statistics
<ljpp> trism, I'd need a GUI solution - I need to copypaste a chart from website, and count some items. A hockey season table to be more exact, for betting in fantasy league
<zerq> going to reboot into ubuntu and hopefully wifi will "magically" start working again -_-
<mMezquitale> starcannon, yes, even tried the USB thumb drive, works like a charm!!!!!!!!!
<Spidler> mMezquitale: Reset to defaults isn't selectable still, there is only a single keyboard layout available.
<erUSUL> !dualboot | TIZIM
<ubottu> TIZIM: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<starcannon> great
<trism> ljpp: there is gvim, which is the gui version of vim
<sebsebseb> jpds: Gedit is the default text editor with Ubuntu
<Flannel> tech_help: Config stuffs are in /etc, so /etc/apache2 for instance.  if you read the manpages (man apache2) it does cover the config files it recongizes also.  Or you could try and find them via dpkg (dpkg -l | grep etc)
<TIZIM> I dont have a mac
<sebsebseb> romeus: that's after an upgrade from 9.04?
<TIZIM> It suggested a mac forum
<romeus> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> romeus: it worked fine in 9.04?
<romeus> yes
<ljpp> sebsebseb, I am not looking for a total wordcount but number of times a word, say "abc" appears in a document
<mMezquitale> Spidler,  there should be only one Layout available "USA", can you click on "Layout Options"
<starcannon> TIZIM: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm and you'll be using the partition editor to resize the partitions, BACKUP important data before even thinking of doing this stuff though; else, wailing and gnashing of teeth WILL occur. GL
<TIZIM> okay ill see this
<romeus> sebsebseb: yes :)
<romeus> sebsebseb: it used to work on 9.04
<guntbert> tech_help: usually all under /etc/,  like /etc/apache2 ...
<Spidler> mMezquitale: It's a bit hard cause I cannot swap between the IRC and the keyboard properties,  scrolling in the channel makes directions disappear, and I cannot scroll back without closing the keyboard applet.
<lava|sleeping> Is there a way to run both my windows and Ubuntu Server at the same time
<orangepnut> I'm trying to install metasploit and the instructions tell me to do: tar xf framework-3.1.1.tar.bz2 in the terminal but I get the error: no such file or directory and I have the package downloaded on my desktop, I'm new to linux by the way
<sami> çäÇ
<sami> åÑÍÈÇ
<TIZIM> starcannon the link u sent me does not work
<sebsebseb> romeus: maybe there's another way, but I guess a clean install of Ubuntu will sort it out
<Spidler> mMezquitale: The only selection available per default is Swedish,   I'll see about adding another and switching
<TIZIM> starcannon
<spridel> what editor do you use for web pages?
<erUSUL> lava|sleeping: run one of the two in a virtual machine
<erUSUL> !html | spridel
<ubottu> spridel: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<zerq> Yep, reboot and it instantly connects to the new open wifi network.. so weird.
<mMezquitale> Spidler, so youre using another language besides english?
<zerq> Until I rebooted it would just time out on the dhcp over and over.. any ideas?
<TIZIM> HEllo
<Spidler> mMezquitale: Yes.
<zerq> reboot to windows, connects isntantly, reboot to ubuntu, connects instantly
<spridel> ty erUSUL
<h3killa> Hello
<starcannon> TIZIM: trying again http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm
<Spidler> mMezquitale: And please, the main problem isn't alt-tab, it's the fact that the mouse will not interact with anything except the panel icons.
<lava|sleeping> that is in ubuntu install or is that xtra software ericm-Zzz
<TIZIM> thankyou it works
<Spidler> mMezquitale: I cannot select another window to be on top, only the panel is ever recieving mouse input
<Samuli^> with HD 5770 and installing the catalyst drivers from ubuntu repository I'm getting a "Unsupported hardware" 'nag screen' at the bottom right corner
<skyl> how's pidgin with gtalk?
<skyl> any better ideas for gtalk with linux?
<skyl> !IM
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, is there any way I could restart my sound driver so that I don't need to go to the sound preferences everytime I plug in a headphone or plug it out after?
<starcannon> TIZIM: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ is a great resource, it is also the partition editor that Ubuntu uses if I am not mistaken
<mMezquitale> Spidler, sorry I do not know what happens when you choose swedish, a lot of stuff probably changes, the problem might be related but I am not sure, you might want to ask someone who uses swedish language or try the forum
<skyl> !Kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<LMJ> !empathy ;)
<TIZIM> okay thankyou
<Spidler> mMezquitale: Have you tried to navigate the forum without a mouse?
<wubuntu> Is there a site or package for finding new panel items to customise panels ?
<starcannon> TIZIM: one last thing... BACKUP YOUR DATA before proceeding :)
<Spidler> mMezquitale: Let me just state that the forums tab-order leaves a lot to be asked ofr.
<TIZIM> okay
<TIZIM> thank you
<ljpp> crap....gvim doesnt cut it either
<trism> ljpp: what doesn't work?
<mMezquitale> Spidler, yes I have, a little cumbersome but it is possible, you can use the tab to traverse a whole page, I didnt use a mouse for quite some time, just keep asking and eventually someone will be able to help you
<ljpp> trism, I need to count specific words from a material I copypaste from web
<h3killa> Is it possiable to install the entirety of Ubuntu onto an external USB Hardedriver and Duel boot?
<ljpp> trism, Notepad++ does in for win32, so looking for similar advanced editor
<sebsebseb> h3killa: yes
<TIZIM> starcannon
<Spidler> mMezquitale:  shouldn't xev be able to tell me if a keypress is directed to the window or not?
<TIZIM> the link
<TIZIM> it says how to partition
<h3killa> Ok thank you sebsebseb
<TIZIM> so u have ubuntu and xp
<starcannon> ljpp copy paste the material into a new Open Office document, run the word count on just that material
<sebsebseb> h3killa: might run a bit slower from one though I think
<TIZIM> but wat about a shared drive
<sebsebseb> h3killa: also if you then try and use it on more than one computer, you may get issues
<h3killa> Its USB 2.0 so It shouldn't be too badly effected.
<ljpp> starcannon, not the total word count - the number of word "abc" appears in the material
<mMezquitale> Spidler, yes, you can run xev and take it from there
<starcannon> ljpp hang on I'ma let you finish, but first lemme take a look, it's been awhile since I wrote a paper, brb
<mrs> I need someones help, Last night i deleted the bar at the bottom of the screen that when you have anything open it shows it, and you can change screens. And i really want it back please.. can someone help
<Spidler> mm
<starcannon> TIZIM: open a PM with me, I'll brb
<Spidler> Seems xev does get -sent- the alt keycode
<sebsebseb> rml_: the desktops?
<Spidler> and the tab
<alex__> hallo!..is it a italian channel?
<ljpp> starcannon, hm..lets see what Kate has to offer
<trism> ljpp: yeah, you said that, :%s/words you want to search for//gn will print it in the status area, for example, I search for :%s/expression//gn in my current document and get 25 matches on 23 lines
<TIZIM> okay
<TIZIM> how do i do that
<Spidler> But nothing in between responds to it
<sebsebseb> !it | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bthornton> I'm sitting here using my Ubuntu 9.10 machine in Gnome and out of nowhere, all of my windows seem to change to a default/unthemed GTK theme. I'm guessing something died, but what (and why)?
<Samuli^> mrs, click on the top bar and "add panel"
<Spidler> however, no mouse events are directed to xev.
<alex__> ciao
<ubuddies> ciao
<alex__> someone read me?
<ubuddies>  /msg StArGaTe|DvD|001 XDCC SEND #11
<Samuli^> mrs, right click, that is
<shmok> grub2 problem! kubuntu + xubuntu on lvm: cannot boot kubuntu after installing xubuntu (both encrypted, ext 4) lvm has 3 logical part. /boot (ext 3 not encrypted) /kubuntu /xubuntu/. I think my error was to install xubuntu's grub to /boot... I can chroot to kubuntu. Is there any way to make grub recognize both operating systems?
<Spidler> bthornton: check ~/.xsession-errors for what broke,  and most probably gnome-settings-daemon was destroyed.
<dupondje> somebody knows a proxy for news servers ? Cause I want to make a server that everybody in the internal network to, so I don't need to give out the password of the external server
<Samuli^> mrs, and New panel, not add panel
<bthornton> Spidler: Thanks!
<RenatoSilva> what could make sudo gconf-editor not work (not save the changes), when it was working normally a few minutes ago?
<h3killa> sebsebseb: Is it possiable to install Grub onto the main drive and Ubuntu onto the USB HDD?
<TIZIM> how can i private chat with you starcannon
<sebsebseb> h3killa: of course
<TIZIM> ?
<sebsebseb> !pm
<bthornton> Spidler: And you were right about what died...
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<TIZIM> How can I private chat?
<Spidler> bthornton: ok,  oomkiller, or something farked?  I haven't seen it fall out in years myself.
<dAlfa89_> RenatoSilva, it's advised to use gksu instead of sudo for GUI-based applications, just saying (:
<TIZIM> How can I private chat? Any1?
<sebsebseb> h3killa: really Ubuntu should be your main OS though, not Windows :)
<bthornton> Spidler: You need to install 9.10. :)  You'll see lots of things fail that didn't used to fail....
<Spidler> TIZIM: ./query <person> is usually the way.
<Samuli^> RenatoSilva, are you supposed to run gconf as root? It would save the settings for root account and not yours if they are user spesific.
<erUSUL> TIZIM: /msg nick message
<guntbert> TIZIM: type /msg starcannon hi (the / must be the first character)
<TIZIM> thankyou
<Spidler> bthornton: I've noticed.  Currently I cannot get the mouse to interact with anything except for the top panel for the -first- logged in user.
<Spidler> bthornton: Second, restarting X, or similar and it all works perfectly.
<bthornton> Spidler: "The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error." and later "The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'."
<Spidler> but for the first login after a startup, it fails horribly.
<erUSUL> !pm | TIZIM
<ubottu> TIZIM: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Spidler> bthornton: I'm really starting to mutter obsceneties here as I cannot fathom what the -feck- would cause such an issue.
<bthornton> Spidler: Are you running 9.10?
<Spidler> Yarr
<mrs> Okay, now i had the little things so i could switch to like 3 screens, how can i get that back?
<bthornton> Spidler: Bad answer, but I think that's your problem. I'm thinking of going back to 9.01 because of the number of totally unacceptable bugs I've seen in Karmic. :(  What you describe seems to be par for the course...
<sebsebseb> rml_: right click on the panel
<sebsebseb> rml_: add to panel, and add it back ?
<Samuli^> mrs, right click on the bottom bar and "Add to panel"
<Samuli^> mrs, from the list choose "workspace switcher"
<sebsebseb> bthornton: unacceptatble bugs in Karmic?
<sebsebseb> bthornton: such as?
<starcannon> ljpp: sorry the only thing I could find was how to count words using Bash, if your interested http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/advanced_bash_scripting_guide/textproc.html
<sebsebseb> bthornton: yes there are problems,  but that's what release notes are about and such
<mrs> It doesn't look the same lol
<mrs> you guys have been so helpful!!!!
<sebsebseb> !notes |  bthornton  Spidler
<ubottu> bthornton  Spidler: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Samuli^> mrs, not in the same place or... ?
<Spidler> bthornton:  not the problem I have right now.
<Spidler> sebsebseb: I can't open those links because mouse input doesn't work.
<bthornton> sebsebseb: ranging from clicking things in Flash objects (in Firefox) not doing anything; clicking buttons in Java windows doesn't do anything (but the keyboard shortcuts work); somebody decided to enable power saving on my sound card driver and so I get random loud pops from my speakers; WIFI cuts out randomly when it never did before, etc, etc,...
<mrs> No, its not in the same place, and its a whole different color, also, its only using half the panel
<bthornton> GNOME-DO takes 100% CPU randomly at login...
<sebsebseb> bthornton: well that's what you get I suppouse for running Ubuntu on hardware that hasn't really been made for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !hardware | bthornton  Spidler
<ubottu> bthornton  Spidler: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bthornton> the hardware worked on the past 2 -3 distros of Ubuntu--both my laptop and desktop
<sebsebseb> bthornton: as for Flash issues that's Adobe's fault, because it's closed source
<sebsebseb> bthornton: oh that kind of issue ah ok
<bthornton> and now both laptop and desktop have the same number of problems; only variable that changed was 9.01 --> 9.10
<sebsebseb> bthornton: yes there's that,  certain things that used to work in 9.04, don't in 9.10
<bthornton> s/9.01/9.04
<Samuli^> mrs, weird.. though I don't know why you would want the workspace switcher to use more than ~10% of your panel
<sebsebseb> bthornton: put 9.04 on or do another distro,  that should be better for you
<bthornton> yeah I know the flash plugin sucks
<Spidler> sebsebseb: This isn't ant issue in the factory installed edition,  it's something that came with the upgrades so far.
<jsstallard> Hmmm. So is this the place I'd go for some help with installation issues?
<sebsebseb> bthornton: I left 9.10,  not, because of  hardware issues though, well I had a little sound issue,  I left, because I didn't like the new features that I actsaully see
<mrs> Yeah, its in the middle of the panel and it wont let me drag it anywhere else
<Spidler> sebsebseb: I ran the alphas successfully and i've been filing bugs as I fit them, now I need help to actually trace down the source and issue behind this.
<Samuli^> yes jesta
<Samuli^> jestallard
<guntbert> jsstallard: yes
<bthornton> sebsebseb: Out of curiosity, what features would those be?
<sebsebseb> bthornton: Mandriva 2010 :) that's what I am running now, but  Ubuntu 10.04 should be good since it will be Long Term Support,  and i'll virtual machine that starting with Alpha 1
<guntbert> !tab | Samuli^
<ubottu> Samuli^: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Samuli^> guntbert, I know.. the tab failed meh!
<jsstallard> Ahh. Ok! Hmmm. My installation completely hangs at 0% on the partition. I'm thinking it may have something to do with my harddrive size, but honestly I've no idea what to do.
<bthornton> oh yeah two more big gripes: no way to control services graphically anymore, and no way to play back Line-In through the default Gnome mixer. okay I'll stop bitching :)
<sebsebseb> bthornton: remember if they aren't LTS,  they are kind of test releases in a way,  LTS is like business quality, and non LTS isn't
<mrs> well thank you so much Samuli^!
<Samuli^> mrs, right-click on the switcher and untick "lock to panel"
<Samuli^> then right-click and move
<lorenzo_>  /server irc.oltreirc.net
<guntbert> bthornton, sebsebseb this is not a channel for general discussions :-)
<Nalf> Is there are command I can use to see what users are assigned to a specific group?
<sebsebseb> bthornton: the new boot up,  the new GDM, which is rather fine in Fedora 11 and 12, not Ubuntu 9.10 though.   the new icon theme was ok, but did I need that nah.   Software Centre is ok, but do I need that, nah. etc.   Sofware Centre will become an important part of Ubuntu though :)
<sebsebseb> guntbert: I know
<skyl> to answer my own question, pidgin is totally righteous right out of the box
<Spidler> guntbert: So, any hints on how to debug my problem, since we want to get away from general chatting?
<guntbert> Nalf: getent group groupname
<Nalf> Thanks!:)
<sebsebseb> bthornton: other computer is on 9.04 :)  I don't want 9.10 on there,  but 10.04 in the future of course
<zerq> how does pidgin compare to Empathy?
<zerq> I don't really use IM much, but I guess ubuntu comes with empathy
<darkipod> i'm trying to get Karmic to see my samsung  Rsch-350 phone as a removable storage device using usb but nothing happens when i plug in the phone
<bthornton> yeah maybe I should stop being so upgrade-happy and wait for the next LTS. it's just never burned me before with Ubuntu because each release up until now seems to have been a net improvement.
<phferrel> Noticed an IGMP v3 report issue on several machines running 9.04/avahi-daemon 0.6.23 and one machine running 9.10/avahi-daemon 0.6.25.  Affected PCs are transmitting two IGMP joins for the same group (224.0.0.251).  One packet is destined to the correct MAC/IP (0100.5e00.0016 / 224.0.0.22) and the other is incorrect (0100.5e00.00fb / 224.0.0.22).  Is there a bug open on this issue?
<guntbert> Spidler: sorry - you are not able to use your mouse - right? I couldn't add anything beyond what has been said
<sebsebseb> Spidler: oh mouse lap top?
<guntbert> zerq: try them both and compare for yourself
<sebsebseb> Spidler: there's an issue with touchpads or something
<Spidler> guntbert: it moves, it clicks on the -panel-  strace -p `pidof metacity`    shows activity on clicks,   (fd 11, a socket)
<Spidler> guntbert: classical mouse.
<Spidler> guntbert: if I log out / restart X and log in again, it works perfectly for all issues.
<Finnish> How do I find out what IR-controller I have in my laptop and what my remote controller is?
<Spidler> guntbert: So I'm assuming that it's a relict fault of either usplash or gdm that propagates forwards.
<sebsebseb> darkipod: yeah the features in 9.10 are hardly worth it, if  9.04 is working well for someone
<jsstallard> anyone familiar with a problem that causes hanging at the partitioning phase of installation?
<Spidler> guntbert: But, how do I track down where the problem happens and how to report it, as of right now all bug reports are going into the void of null.
<Arabus> Good evening.
<guntbert> Spidler: you know more about that field than I do
<darkipod> i have no idea if the phone works in hardly
<^workman^> Hi all
<sebsebseb> darkipod: messaged you by mistake
<sebsebseb> bthornton: see above
<darkipod> i have bitpim but it does not see the phone
<Samuli^> Finnish, maybe lspci would list that? I don't know.
<Spidler> guntbert: That's usually my problem. I've been working on such things previously, how do I get in touch with a maintainer in ubuntu? Seems that all there is on launchpad are trained "triaging" monkeys that just report everything they cannot reproduce as "needinfo" and file into forgetting.
<bthornton> sebsebseb: noted. looks like I "fixed it 'till it broke". ah well...
<subopt> How do i make my mouse buttons 4 and 5 paste in xterms (and possibly other apps) like button 2 does?
<kaski> My internet in Ubuntu is way way slower than it is in Windows. I'm not using wireless and this happens for all browsers and applications. Ubuntu auto-configured my internet for me. Any suggestions?
<Finnish> Samuli^: http://pastebin.com/d3ad93728
<darkipod> the phone is seen in xp as a removable device
<darkipod> as soon as i plug it in
<^workman^> kaski: what video card do you have?
<darkipod> Karmic does nothing when I plug the phone in
<Billiard> darkipod: might have to set your phone to be in usb modem mode
<darkipod> by way of usb
<Spidler> kaski: check your /etc/resolve.conf , a fair chance is that you're looking up hosts slowly due to either a dud DNS server, or an ipv6 option passed to you that windows ignores
<kaski> ^workman^: ATI 4870 HD
<jigal> hello when i want to enter mysql command line i get in. but with phpmyadmin i am unable to login. I get all the time access denied. What is going wrong?
<Samuli^> Finnish, no idea if one of those is the IR receiver or not. <.<
<^workman^> kaski: Read spidler's mesg... check your /etc/resolv.conf file
<kaski> im not in ubuntu right now
<kaski> but what should i be looking for int he resolv.conf file
<Dantonic> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Valentina> Why does Internet traffic still work when I have done: sudo ufw delete allow 80/tcp ?
<puff> Is there any way to force aptitude to install just the package you're asking for, and its dependencies, and not try to finsh any other installs that are hanging around?
<^workman^> !resolv.conf
<Spidler> Kaksi:  ignore "search" and "domain" lines, look at what the "nameserver" lines say,   try manually using "host <hostname> <dnsserver>"
<DrRobino> How can i make my trackpoint mouse working properly, so that I can use it to scroll documents in Ubuntu? Are there an special drivers i need to install?
<Billiard> jigal: are you trying to login as root?
<Valentina> Using the ufw firewall in Ubuntu.
<Dantonic> Hi, is there a freenx irc channel?
<darkipod> the phone is set to usb mass storage
<Billiard> jigal: are you trying to login from a different machine?
<darkipod> still nothing
<Spidler> kaksi if one of them are dead, they will be slow responding, and the net will appear slow as a result.
<DrRobino> i have a lenove t61p
<kaski> sure ill do that when i restart
<kaski> thanks
<gudge25> hi
<darkipod> im lose as to why old a** xp can see the phone but Karmic can't
<gudge25> Hey brothers can you help me ---when i want to change MAC ---SIOCSIFHWADDR:Can not assign requested address
<^workman^> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> darkipod: I think there are some USB issues with Karmic
<[3]nertia> Moo
<DrRobino> How can i make my trackpoint mouse working properly, so that I can use it to scroll documents in Ubuntu? Are there an special drivers i need to install? i have a lenove t61p
<lenswipe> said sebsebseb
<lenswipe> said DrRobino
<sebsebseb> lenswipe: what?
<tgnb_> hi all. i'm new to ubuntu, coming from Gentoo. i installed 9.10 and see that when a samba share is accessed it is also automagically mounted in ~/.gvfs
<tgnb_> however after logging out these are no longer mounted. is it possible to have certain shares mounted automatically on login?
<lenswipe> said tgnb_
<Valentina> Shouldn't UFW stop all Internet traffic when I run this in Terminal: sudo ufw delete allow 80/tcp ?
<lenswipe> said Valentina
<DrRobino> lenswipe: ??
<lenswipe> said DrRobino
<[3]nertia> Hrmm
<[3]nertia> I had a question
<sebsebseb> !ops | lenswipe
<lenswipe> said [3]nertia
<ubottu> lenswipe: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<[3]nertia> But I forgot :(
<lenswipe> said [3]nertia
<dAlfa89_> DrRobino, he's appending annoying suffixes to peoples sentences
<Dantonic> Anyone know if there is an NX server for windows?
<Dantonic> freenx that is
<jrib> Dantonic: try ##windows?
<starcannon> Does anyone know if ntfsprogs is on the LiveCD? In otherwords does the liveCD gparted have the ability to resize an NTFS partition without adding ntfsprogs from the repo?
<^workman^> Dantonic: try this -- http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<Dantonic> ^workman^, no server for windwos there
<ManDay> How can I disable eth0 for good?
<ManDay> It keeps coming up
<ManDay> And why does every window I open open as maximized by default
<i_is_broke> .
<i_is_broke> .
<starcannon> Can ubuntu livecd resize an ntfs partition without adding ntfsprogs?
<sebsebseb> darkipod: It may be worth you trying 9.04
<^workman^> starcannon: I don't think so
<sebsebseb> darkipod: maybe you did and you upgraded to 9.10 and then got your issue?
<kbmaniac> hi, I am trying to mount an ext hdd via /etc/fstab but it keeps mounting as root, root, how can I make it rw to everyone ?
<clyderino> I have Grub2 booting to Windows and Mint. How can I add Ubuntu 9.10?
<Mainstay> back in school they gave us Hummingbird Xceed to connect to the *nix boxes and run gui apps off the unix boxes. How does one do that in ubuntu. Plusses/minusses to this approach?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | clyderino
<ubottu> clyderino: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jrib> Mainstay: what OS are you connecting with?
<^workman^> Mainstay check out http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming/
<holden_> kbmaniac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Mount%20The%20Drive
<kbmaniac> many thanks
<Arabus> kbmaniac: you can add the following to your fstab after the filetype(ext) and the dafaults option "umask=022" this should allow rw to group root and other
<kbmaniac> cheers
<Mickster04> hey can anyone help me with samba?
<jrib> kbmaniac: what filesystem is this?
<jrib> Mickster04: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Mickster04> ]sorry yeah
<dupondje> somebody knows a proxy for news servers ? Cause I want to make a server that everybody in the internal network to, so I don't need to give out the password of the external server
<Mainstay> jrib: with ubuntu, to ubuntu, and with windows to ubuntu
<jrib> !vnc | Mainstay
<ubottu> Mainstay: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<JustMozzy> hi guys. I just installed Ubuntu 8. I would like to know how I could change the look ofthe taskbar panel? I tried searching on google but couldn't find anything useful
<Ben64> Mickster04: yeah, its no problem, but theres 1500+ people in here, hard to keep track sometimes. Using one line makes it easier to see, and if you ask something, people who know will answer.
<grawity> dupondje: I think it's called "running your own server"
<jrib> Mainstay: though ubuntu to ubuntu, if you just want to run an app you can just use ssh with X forwarding
<dupondje> grawity: ? :)
<Mickster04> well, i can log into a samba share with windows, i cant log in, but can access as guest on ubuntu, but when i run smbclient //server/shared is comes back with and error BAD_NETWORK
<Mickster04> _NAME
<Mainstay> vnc is a remote desktop client which AFAIK hummingbird is not the same thing.
<Ben64> dupondje: you could set up sabnzbd, have people upload a nzb file to the server, and have the downloads go to a shared directory
<grawity> dupondje: You install a NNTP server yourself. Configure it to fetch posts from whatever you want, and to serve your LAN.
<Weems> how do I run a program to bad sectors
<^workman^> Mainstay: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<grawity> dupondje: Btw, what do you need it for -- discussions or just downloads? :)
<Weems> or which program rather
<Mainstay> jrib: I've used vnc a lot. But it's not what I'm looking for.
<jrib> Mainstay: what are you looking for then?
<nvme> is there any command line tool to get a md5 hash for a given string ?
<haythem> hy evry body
<jrib> nvme: md5sum...
<Mainstay> Neither is samba, let me rephrase. I want to forward x apps from an ubuntu box to my local box. Which may be either windows or ubuntu.
<grawity> nvme: echo "something" | md5sum -- the simplest way.
<dupondje> grawity: but what NNTP server then? Need one that can 'proxy' :) no needs to save a single file imo. And its just for downloads indeed :p
<haythem> hy weems
<greg_B> folks.
<grawity> nvme: use echo -n "something" | md5sum, if you do not want to include the trailing newline.
<dupondje> Ben64: can you protect sabnzbd webaccess that people can only add NZB ?
<jrib> nvme, grawity: note you may want to pass -n to echo so the newline isn't summed
<^workman^> Mainstay: if your using windows, the you need to run a local Xserver like "Xming", then use "putty" with X11 forwarding enabled.
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me what I'd have to change to prevent every single window popping up in maximized by default?
<grawity> nvme: Another way -- run python; import hashlib; print hashlib.md5("foo").hexdigest()
<nvme> thanks
<grawity> dupondje: I thought all NNTP servers do that.
<^workman^> Mainstay: if your using linux to linux, you can run ssh with "ssh -X hostname"
<greg_B> here is a curiosity:  when I try to download or open ODT files from webDAV, it fails.
<dsadasdas> Hello
<greg_B> but if I try and open a DOC file, it works.
<greg_B> If I rename the ODT file as a DOC file, it works.
<Mainstay> !ming | Mainstay
<dupondje> grawity: any recommendations on servers ?
<greg_B> so somewhere webdav is discriminating against the ODT file *extension*.
<kbmaniac> ext4
<greg_B> ideas?
<^workman^> greg_B: check out http://wiki.apache.org/lenya/HowToEditWithWebDAV
<greg_B> OK, will do.
<Mainstay> !xming | Mainstay
<f00bar80> i installed debian from usb stick with a bootable debian stable netinstall by UNetbootin, when installation has been completed i got stuck with unbootable installation and an installer on usb stick , any comment ? any way on how to chroot and modify the grub config if thus may fix the issue
<sebsebseb> f00bar80: #debian
<Ben64> dupondje: dunno, but you can config sabnzbd to auto-download nzbs in a certain folder, so people on your internet network wouldn't ever have to login to sabnzbd
<Ben64> internet network = internal network
<dupondje> Ben64: oh ok :)
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me what I'd have to change to prevent every single window popping up in maximized by default?
<AlexJones> I really, really wanna see this video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw) but the damn flash player on Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit doesn't work.
<sebsebseb> !work | AlexJones
<ubottu> AlexJones: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<f00bar80> sebsebseb, i tried it but they don't know about this UNetbootin
<^workman^> Manday: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600003
<AlexJones> sebsebseb, the movie does not appear.
<greg_B> ^workman^:  I am not sure that addresses my situation
<sebsebseb> AlexJones: how did you install Flash?
<ReggyLove> i just installed Ubuntu 9.04 after having 8.10. only thing i need to fix(I think) is the screen resolution i cannot choose 1920x1200(I used it on 8.10) anone know how to fix this. Im running an Inspiron 9400 with a ATI X1400 grapic card.
<Bhudda28> Is it possible to get information on my Ubuntu  in stall which keeps rebooting itself  for some reason?
<greg_B> I cannot even move files from webdav window to my desktop; I get a file "not found" error.
<sebsebseb> ReggyLove: install your garphics card driver?
<^workman^> greg_B: this? http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=41455
<sebsebseb> graphics card driver
<sebsebseb> !ati | ReggyLove
<ubottu> ReggyLove: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ManDay> ^workman^, I can't disable "Place Windows" - when I untick it the tick reappears a plit second later
<sebsebseb> ReggyLove: also maybe there's something available here system > administration > hardware drivers
<Mainstay> ^workman^: would I the command you mentioned "ssh -X hostname" on the windows box?
<sharperguy> Is it possible to get the gnome icons back?
<^workman^> Mainstay: do you have a console based ssh client installed?
<Mickster04> well, i can log into a samba share with windows, i cant log in, but can access as guest on ubuntu, but when i run smbclient //server/shared is comes back with and error BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<^workman^> ManDay: hmm, then I'm not sure...
<sebsebseb> AlexJones: ok uhmm
<kernco> Will Qt 4.6 be in Karmic backports, or should we install from a ppa?
<AlexJones> ahh, oh jez. My noscript.
<sebsebseb> AlexJones: How did you install Flash? try another browser?
<greg_B> ^workman^:  I had seen that.  I would love to be able to edit files in the webdav directly, but I'd settle for being able to download a copy.
<AlexJones> sebsebseb, my stupidity
<AlexJones> The video is showing now! Awesome. Thx
<Mainstay> ^workman^: like putty?
<nvme> jrib, thanks for that heads up about -n, i was egtting confused why the hash was coming out all weird
<^workman^> greg_B: what are the permissions of the file? does the webserver have read access to it?
<^workman^> Mainstay: yes
<sebsebseb> kernco: QT is what KDE uses so try #kubuntu
<greg_B> Note that if i change the extension to DOC, I can suddenly drag and drop the file from WEBDAV to desktop
<Mainstay> ^workman^: yep.
<racecar56> what are some things i can try to make booting in the ubuntu live cd work properly?
<greg_B> I would assume so, since i can get it to work by changing the extension, leaving the permissions alone
<sebsebseb> racecar56: install graphics card driver onto the CD?
<^workman^> Mainstay: http://www.cise.ufl.edu/research/SurfLab/wiki/index.php?title=Set_up_putty_with_X11_forwarding
<sebsebseb> racecar56: when it's loaded up?
<Mainstay> ^workman^: thx
<ManDay> I cannot untick certain modules in compiz settings manager (place windows is one) - when I untick it the tick just reappears - help!
<racecar56> sebsebseb: as soon as desktop loads in ~4 seconds the screen blanks, then it does the loading bar screen and repeats for infinite
<sebsebseb> racecar56: which version of Ubuntu?
<racecar56> sebsebseb: 9.10
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i can do an integrity check if you want.,
<sebsebseb> racecar56: it could be to do with it, but probably not, but did you check that the ISO you used is a good one
<sebsebseb> racecar56: the actsaul ISO that is
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i can't burn!
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i got the CD from ubuntu
<sebsebseb> racecar56: uh?
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<sebsebseb> the CD should be fine then
<racecar56> sebsebseb: my computers won't burn CDs for anything
<racecar56> let me do an integrity check
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: I have fixed my system, recovery update went well... after it I needed to install my new PSU because I had to less power ;)
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: I remember the name, but not the issue
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: think better :P
<MatBoy> check your logs :P
<MatBoy> hehe
<zipskiy> hi to all guys
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: just remind me?
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: 98000gtx+
<MatBoy> oops
<MatBoy> 9800gtx+
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: not sure
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: yesterday
<MatBoy> flickering login
<MatBoy> @ commandline
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: and don't want to look at logs right now, but ok good it works whatever it was
<greg_B> I am not sure I'm explaining this well enough.
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: damn you have a bad memory :) I hope you don't admin system :P
<racecar56> sebsebseb: ok it's checking
<mikepett> I recently installed a printer driver (for ubuntu 9.10)... apt kept telling me couldn't finish the install because it depended on another package... trying to install other package wouldn't work for some reason...ignored and printer works anyway. But when I try to install new apps it tells me package system is broke and wants to remove my printer drivers.
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: I have a good memory usaulley for  things I helped with in here
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: well for a bit,  then forget,  I have helped many this year
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: use it than :D
<racecar56> lol.
<MatBoy> hehe indeed
<^workman^> greg_B: are you creating OO files and storing them on a server running webdav? Then trying to download them via webdav?
<greg_B> yes.  that is the situation.
<mikepett> ...can I tell apt to ignore the errors some how? Print drivers are installed and working properly even though apt doesn't think so.
<greg_B> I have a bookmark for it under Places.
<greg_B> at work, that drive is simply mapped directly.
<greg_B> at home, i access the files through webdav
<^workman^> greg_B: from home are you also wanting to write to the file?
<greg_B> i can access JPG, DOC, PDF files just fine.  ODT files are "not found"
<greg_B> it would be sufficient to download a copy, edit it, and send it back to the WebDav
<^workman^> greg_B: I bet the mime type of the odt isn't supported, but that's just a guess
<Mickster04> well, i can log into a samba share with windows, i cant log in, but can access as guest on ubuntu, but when i run smbclient //server/shared is comes back with and error BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<greg_B> OK, what about the fact that the ODT files on my local (Karmic and Jaunty) machines work fine...
<sebsebseb> racecar56: I guess you got some hardware issue hmm?
<greg_B> are there different MIME definitions for webdav?
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i don't know
<sebsebseb> racecar56: I mean if your hardware is good for Ubuntu, the Live CD should work fine :)
<racecar56> sebsebseb: it's still checking
<jepster> hi, I want to exclude one file-name from a packprocess. but I get an error: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1511606228 -- has anybody an idea?
<^workman^> greg_B: you could try adding "AddType doc/odt .odt" to httpd.conf
<greg_B> OK.  I
<sebsebseb> racecar56: there's  hardware that's been made and known to work with Ubuntu, and hardware that causes issues,  and it seems that most of the people that come into this channel  have the second type,  because they are also using lap tops.  Desktops tend to work well :)
<sebsebseb> !hardware | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<greg_B> OK, I'll search for that file --is  your quote a line to add to the file?  (novice here)
<^workman^> greg_B: or  play around and read http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/mod_mime.html#addtype
<greg_B> Thank you very much, sir.  I appreciate it.
<^workman^> greg_B: np... good luck
<babele> hi
<MatBoy> is there a programs where I can stress a nvidia GPU with ?
<babele> anybody using alexandria for book???
<^workman^> MatBoy: try http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=486495
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i don't see my computer in that list
<racecar56> sebsebseb: :|
<sebsebseb> racecar56: most of the people  who acstauly type stuff here, I should have put above,  since loads I never seen type here,  but if to many type at the same time in here,  the channel will become unuseable
<JPSman> For some reason the program I wrote isn't writing my stndout to a file with >    And it seems to be just this program too.  Would anyone be a doll and look at it to see why it won't print out?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: lap top or desktop?
<racecar56> sebsebseb: desktop
<MatBoy> ^workman^: thanks
<sebsebseb> racecar56: what's the actsaul problem with the CD?
<GeekyLink> I'm looking for a program to convert *.wmv files to a more linux friendly format such as *.ogv Any suggestions?
<mikepett> any way to make apt ignore unmet dependency problems?
<babele> anybody using alexandria for book???
<racecar56> sebsebseb: when i start it, in about ~4 seconds it blanks the screen, then a loading bar screen comes up, and then it blanks, and does the loading bar screen again and again for infinite
<^workman^> Geekylink: try http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-convert-quicktime-moviewmv-to-ogg-theora-456051/
<sebsebseb> racecar56: Which graphics card?
<greg_B> ^workman^:  what is the filename you suggested I modify?
<GeekyLink> ^workman^: thanks
<racecar56> sebsebseb: intel of some sort
<sebsebseb> racecar56: ah ha
<klappi> GeekyLink: try mencoder or ffmpeg
<^workman^> greg_B: /etc/apache/conf/httpd.conf
<sebsebseb> !intel | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i believe it is a intel 82845g-something
<racecar56> sebsebseb: hey, what the bricks? that's 9.04!
<racecar56> sebsebseb: it works fine in 9.04!
<racecar56> sebsebseb: this is 9.10!
<sebsebseb> racecar56: I thought you said 9.04?
<racecar56> sebsebseb: nope.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i says 9.10
<sebsebseb> racecar56: well put 9.04 on then :)  9.10 is hardly worth it anyway
<greg_B> thanks again
<racecar56> sebsebseb: -_-
<^workman^> np
<sebsebseb> racecar56: for those with a working 9.04
<racecar56> sebsebseb: there is always a solution to a problem.
<nvme> why do i have two entries of karmic (kernel ending with 15 , 14) in grub ?
<racecar56> sebsebseb: and i don't have to use another version of ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> racecar56: also quite a few things that used to work in 9.04, don't in 9.10
<vinayan> Hi Guys
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i haven't noticed much yet
<sebsebseb> racecar56: if you mean you can do another distro, well yes you can :)
<bishop_> just stopping by
<Cuddles> clear
<Mainstay> why was Wink removed from 9.10 synaptec repositories?
<Cuddles> !ls
<racecar56> Mainstay: it's nonfree
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sebsebseb> GeekyLink: mencoder
<sebsebseb> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 1617 kB, installed size 3600 kB
<GeekyLink> awesome, lots of choices. Thanks guys
<JPSman> Hey everyone.  i'm having problems with a program not > to a file.  can someone look at the file for me?
<racecar56> sebsebseb: no, i can't
<sebsebseb> GeekyLink: I asked else where and someone said mencoder
<racecar56> sebsebseb: my internet is so slow i think it broke
<sebsebseb> GeekyLink: yes there are usaully a few programs for the same task, when it comes to Desktop Linux
<vinayan> I was using a shell script with dcop function inside it. Recently i migrated to Ubuntu (Gnome) machine. Can any one tell the appropriate package which can be used instead of dcop on a ubuntu machine..
<bishop_> ? much diff  between 9.1 and 9.4?
<sebsebseb> GeekyLink: it's very much so about choice, from the distros, to the programs that are in the OS
<racecar56> sebsebseb: ...but i do have a insane distro collection
<racecar56> sebsebseb: ...at one time i did
<sebsebseb> bishop_: your on 9.04?
<JPSman> bishop_ I would say yes
<bishop_> gottago
<racecar56> bye
<VCoolio> bishop_: it's 9.4 (april) and 9.10 (october), diff especially with clean install: grub 2 and ext4 by default
<iceroot> bishop_: 9.04 and 9.10. there biggest difference are grub2 and ext4
<sebsebseb> VCoolio: to late they gone
<sebsebseb> iceroot: to late they gone
<racecar56> VCoolio: 9.4?
<racecar56> VCoolio: 9.04.
<iceroot> sebsebseb: ignore part,join and so on is a nice feature :)
<sebsebseb> iceroot: for some
<iceroot> sebsebseb: for this channel, its the best thing :)
<sebsebseb> iceroot: ,but for me all that stuff, is part of the #ubuntu experience
<sebsebseb> iceroot: you won't see kick messages and such :D
<Ginsu> has anyone managed to get Grub2 to skip the countdown yet?
<iceroot> sebsebseb: and i am not interessted at them
<losha> JPSman: has anyone helped you with your problem?
<JPSman> Could someone have a look at my code?  Its not writing out standard out to a file with >  it creates the file but doesn't write anything  http://pastebin.com/d6e44da25
<sebsebseb> iceroot: for the logs though, it's good that they don't have all that stuff :)
<JPSman> losha: no :OD
<Ginsu> can anyone help me config Grub2?
<iceroot> sebsebseb: i dont want to log some channels like #debian or #ubuntu, to much junk :) to often the same questions, to often ubottu with the same boring answers
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  Ginsu
<ubottu> Ginsu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Ginsu> !grub2
<sebsebseb> iceroot: yes I know what you mean, but they log them
<Ginsu> I know what the fuck it is
<sebsebseb> !language |  Ginsu
<sebsebseb> !logs | iceroot
<iceroot> Ginsu: cu
<ubottu> Ginsu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubottu> iceroot: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Ginsu> .....
<Ginsu> ok
<Ginsu> I read the article about it
<sebsebseb> iceroot: not sure if the Debian channel is, but the main Ubuntu channels and that are
<Ginsu> but I still can't get it to skip the countdown
<losha> JPSman: I don't see anything that would prevent output to stdout, so my first guess would be that line 56 never gets executed...
<trijntje> Ginsu, set timeout to 0
<Ginsu> did that
<Ginsu> it's like it's ignoring the config file altogether
<iceroot> Ginsu: read the article, there is the option
<LjL> Ginsu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Where did my Grub2 boot menu go!?!?!
<mikepett> trying to install a package like: dpkg - i --ignore-depends=packagename.deb and I'm getting error: dpkg: need an action option. What am I doing wrong here?
<iceroot> Ginsu: grep for timeout
<LjL> mikepett: you're doing it backwards. the package name must follow "-i"
<iceroot> mikepett: -i  not - i
<mikepett> LjL: ahhhh... thanks! Figured it was something simple.
<racecar56> 9.10 refuses to boot, after the desktop comes up in about 4 seconds or so, it black-screens, then comes up with a loading bar screen and it keeps black-screening and loading bar screening for infinite, what's wrong? i tried all the boot parameters and they don't help
<LjL> mikepett: and what he said.
<Ginsu> oh, one thing I might mention: the first time I opened /etc/default/grub, it was blank....
<dAlfa89_> Where does GRUB keep the information for it's list order?
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: Grub or Grub 2?
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: Karmic or Jaunty?
<iceroot> Ginsu: also explained in the wiki-link ubottu gave you
<iceroot> Ginsu: please read it
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb, Grub1, Jaunty
<mikepett> LjL: wait... what? :)
<Ginsu> ok
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: menu.lst you mean?
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iceroot> dAlfa89_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> mikepett: it's "-i" not "- i", as iceroot said. so dpkg --ignore-depends -i blah.deb
<Ginsu> what I'm trying desperately to communicate here is that I've read this very article, and attempted what it suggests....with no success
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb, thank you (:
<MK13> how can you keep grub2 from showing certain OS's or kernel versions?
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: np
<mikepett> LjL: ahhh, thought I had to follow depends with package name... I'll give it a shot
<Ginsu> meh, need to reboot back into Karmic
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: that one is also known as Grub Legacy by the way
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb, I'll keep it in mind
<iceroot> dAlfa89_: and grub2 is grub 1.97 :)
<mikepett> LjL: doesn't work... says ignore-depends requires a legal package name. '-i' is not;
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: ok
<bfrederi> So what is the difference between an ACL and the normal user:group permissions?
<iceroot> bfrederi: acl can store multiple users
<mikepett> LjL: maybe... --ignore-depends=packagename.deb -i packagename.deb?
<LjL> mikepett: yes
<iceroot> bfrederi: and can be used for using windows-file-permissions
<mishoo> "solved" the recordmydesktop audio sync problem!!
<iceroot> bfrederi: more groups, groups in groups and so on, see   man getfacl  and man setfacl
<^workman^> grats mishoo.
<mishoo> I needed to specify "plughw:0,0" for the audio device
<seevee> I ran sudo service gdm stop and then startxfce4 - did not give me the desired result, but the issue now is that the screen resolution only allows 800x600 as a maximum. Suggestions?
<seevee> I'm running xubuntu 9.04
<bfrederi> iceroot: but the acl and the normal file owner methods are completely different from eachother? Is there a way for the normal ownership of files?
<bfrederi> iceroot: *is there a name for the normal
<bfrederi> sorry.
<mikepett> LjL: well, it still didn't ignore the dependency... it ran as if to install but still said error: dependency problems blah blah
<iceroot> bfrederi: acl are extended file permissions, they are also called POSIX extended ACLs
<mikepett> LjL: any ideas?
<iceroot> bfrederi: unix file permission
<LjL> mikepett: note that the manpage says: " (actually, checking is performed, but only warnings about conflicts are given, nothing else). "
<LjL> mikepett: so the fact itself that it gives you a message is normal
<pspfreak> Hey guys. Is there a reason that flash is extremly slow?
<mishoo> pspfreak: yeah, we don't have the source code :p
<iceroot> bfrederi: you always have normal permissions and if you are using ls and there is a + at the end, its also using POSIX ACLs
 * mishoo thinks ..oO( and Macromedia^WAdobe doesn't give a damn on Linux )
<MK13> pspfreak, which flash do you use / 64 or 32?
<pspfreak> I have a 768MB Ram, 2.5GHZ, and 8MB video
<pspfreak> 32 bit
<dassouki> for some reason ls -l on my usb devices, claims all access is for root, how can i add myself to the usb groups ? I need it for my virtual box
<pspfreak> i got it from package manager
<MK13> pspfreak, do you use the actual flash from adobe (non-free) or a different one?
<bfrederi> iceroot: cool. so is the acl and the unix file permissions like a couple of indexes that exists somewhere on the filesystem to keep track of all the files' permissions?
<mishoo> pspfreak: I have 4GB RAM, 256 MB video, and it still sucks.
<iceroot> dassouki: #vbox
<pspfreak> no, i mean in the browser like firefox
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: Flash in Firefox in Ubuntu can =  right issues,  but if you do it in another browser such as  Epiphany or Galeon you will probably find it works well.  sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser if you do just epiphany it will put on a game
<mishoo> (but still 32 bit; I've heard that the 64 bit version is a lot better, but I can't run it)
<iceroot> dassouki: you must add your user to vboxusers and relogin, also use vbox-nonfree version, the free version dont support usb
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: there's also Gnash and Swfdec as Flash alternatives
<iceroot> bfrederi: man stat
<pspfreak> is safari good for flash?
<dassouki> iceroot:
<dassouki> iceroot: done that
<iceroot> bfrederi: there you can see how it is stored
<MK13> i hate 2 GB RAM, Nvidia 6000M , 64 bit, and flash works ok :)
<iceroot> dassouki: #vbox
<dassouki> iceroot: they sent me here
<dassouki> a few hours ago
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: There is no Safari for  Desktop Linux, however the rendering endgine for Safari Webkit  is based on KHTML  what Konqueror uses
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: engine above
<pspfreak> also, when i'm sitting idle, at least 10% of my cpu is being used up
<mikepett> LjL: doesn't appear to be so... it still won't allow me to install anything else.. so get the error saying the two packages must be removed because they have unmet dependcies. aarrrgg
<sebsebseb> !browsers | pspfreak
<ubottu> pspfreak: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<greezmunkey> it's so cool that printing just works :)
<LjL> mikepett, even if you tell dpkg to ignore dependencies, APT won't ignore them...
<bfrederi> iceroot: thanks!
<pspfreak> sorry, i messed up, i meant oprea
<LjL> !info equivs | mikepett maybe you should just use this instead?
<ubottu> mikepett: equivs (source: equivs): Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7-0.1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<mikepett> LjL: crap
<losha> pspfreak: open a terminal and run 'top' and see what's using the cpu....
<pspfreak> ok
<LjL> Sm0ke0ut: hi
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: ok np
<LjL> Sm0ke0ut: when i typed "!info equivs | mikepett maybe you should just use this instead?", that somehow made you send me a private notice. could you disable that?
<pspfreak> xorg is using 3.3%
<BluesKaj> pspfreak, FF is broken in the sense that it doesn't render some well on some flash intensive sites \
<pspfreak> like youtube?
<BluesKaj> \some video that is
<mishoo> BluesKaj: wait, are you saying that Firefox, and not Flash for Linux, is the issue?
<pspfreak> btw, i'm on xubuntu
<^workman^> Flash also doesn't work with the GPU of the video card, so performace will take a huge hit until next year when Adobe fixes it.
<BluesKaj> mishoo, yes
<mikepett> LjL: I'd love to but I don't see any option in Colloquy where that could be configured
<Ginsu> !grub2
<pspfreak> yeah, I only have a 8MB video card
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mishoo> interesting..
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: The bot didn't mention it, but you could also run Chromeium  which  Google Chrome is based on.
<pspfreak> onboard
<Samuli^> only problem I've had with firefox is that it doesn't do antialiasing for images.
<BluesKaj> mishoo, try another browser
<mikepett> LjL: thanks for the help btw.
<LjL> mikepett: uh, not you, Sm0ke0ut did that
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: and there's also Chrome for Desktop Linux
<BluesKaj> bbl...dinner
<mishoo> BluesKaj: the plugin is the same
<pspfreak> there is?
<mishoo> BluesKaj: it's not FF who renders Flash, it's Flash who renders flash -- I can't see why another browser would help
<ddelony> Where's Grub's menu.lst in 9.10?
<pspfreak> were can I get that. also xorg is now using about 6
 * mishoo thinks ..oO( but WTF, let's try )
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: Chromeium being open source :)   Google Chrome not being
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: both similar
<mishoo> BluesKaj: epiphany should work well?
<Samuli^> ddelony, there isn't one in grub2, there is a configuration file for that too, but you're not supposed to edit it directly
<Samuli^> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ddelony> Samuli: So how do I change the default OS?
<Samuli^> no?
<pspfreak> XORG shot up to about 90 for a secound
<pspfreak> while I was just switching windows
<Samuli^> ddelony, you need to edit the umm... /etc/something file and update grub after that.. check out the link
<mikepett> screw apt... might as well use rpm :P
<pspfreak> is that normal?
<Samuli^> my experience with rpm's is so bad I never want to endure that again. :D
<squircle> !noob | mishoo
<ubottu> mishoo: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ddelony> Samuli: Ah, I see. Thank you.
<pspfreak> later.
<mikepett> unfortunately, mine is just as bad with apt so it's no difference to me.
<Samuli^> mikepett, sorry to hear
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: Off topic really, but  I personally think it would be better for most web users to  be using Firefox most of the time :)  since it is the most used after that horrible default browser on Windows, I think you know the one I mean.  well IE8 is an improvement they say.   If enough web users use a decant browser, the web would improve a lot.
<mikepett> I'm sure the guys that "know what they are doing" have a preference but have problems with both
<mikepett> "I"
<mishoo> squidly: err, do you mean WTF as well?
<Samuli^> mikepett, what kind of problems?
<sebsebseb> !language | mishoo
<ubottu> mishoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<squircle> mishoo: yeah, acronyms in general (and it's squircle :) )
<MrKeuner> hi, me again how can i change the super key system wide?
<mishoo> MrKeuner: xmodmap
<Samuli^> squircle, how can you talk about linux at all without resorting to acronyms? :)
 * mishoo thinks ..oO( I can't help swearing...  my minutes on #ubuntu are limited. )
<mikepett> Samuli^: some one was just trying to help, dont' think there's an easy solution: had a package that installed fine but apt thinks it didn't and gave me "unmet dependency error". Package works fine but I can't install anything else because it wants to remove the orignal package that it thinks has unmet dependency
<squircle> Samuli^: while WTF is used to describe linux a lot (way too much, in my opinion), it's possible to replace that with other, more useful phrases :)
<sebsebseb> squircle: indeed at that
<Samuli^> mikepett. did you try just reinstalling the package?
<Samuli^> squircle, sure.. I was just talking about acronyms. :P
<sebsebseb> squircle: how it can be replaced,  by something better, it only gets used every now and again though
<Samuli^> like "GNU"
<sebsebseb> Samuli^: GNU/Linux
<mikepett> Samuli^: yes... it's a .deb package, that may be the problem. I installed with dpkg --ignore depends not realizing that dpkg would ignore but apt would still not ignore the dependency issue
<sebsebseb> Samuli^: GNU/Hurd
<squircle> Samuli^: yeah, i get it. but WTF/noob, those kind of things are not in general alignment with the language rules (which I don't make)
<Samuli^> GNU as in acronym... GNU is Not Unix
<mishoo> is there anyone actually running hurd on the planet?
<Ginsu> wtf
<sebsebseb> !noob |  Samuli^ squircle
<Samuli^> just an example that you can't talk about linux without acronyms.. sometimes recursive ones
<Ginsu> I hate Grub2
<ubottu> Samuli^ squircle: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Ginsu> "/etc/default/grub: 7: load_env: not found"
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  Ginsu
<ubottu> Ginsu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> Ginsu: yeah Grub hmm
<sebsebseb> Ginsu: I mean that one I am not a fan
<sebsebseb> when something goes wrong with it, so Grub 2 I guess same thing
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  Ginsu
<Ginsu> It refuses to let me edit it
<ubottu> Ginsu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Samuli^> sebsebseb, but that doesn't make sense.. why aren't acronyms allowed? Can't you talk about GRUB?
<Ginsu> I'VE READ THAT MOTHERFUCKING ARTICLE A DOZEN TIMES
<Samuli^> Grand Unified Boot-Loader, huh.
<sebsebseb> !language |  Ginsu
<ubottu> Ginsu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !caps |  Ginsu
<zcat[1]> !ohmy | Ginsu
<ubottu> Ginsu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubottu> Ginsu: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Ginsu> ok
<sebsebseb> Samuli^: it meant those examples,  you can use  GRUB
 * mishoo thinks ..oO( !you're-f**ed Ginsu )
<sebsebseb> !language > mishoo
<ubottu> mishoo, please see my private message
 * microlith boggles as an SVN repository blows past NTFS's path length limit
<Ginsu> so.....I read the article ad nauseum and did exactly as it said
<Ginsu> and it doesn't work
<mishoo> come on...
<LjL> Ginsu: the way to avoid getting yourself !factoided time and again it to expose your problem in the following way: "i want to ..., but when i tried doing ..., by typing ..., what happened was ...". details. otherwise if you just ask about grub2 generically, people will give you the generic answer
<sebsebseb> Ginsu: ok what I am about to do is not helpeful really,  but I like the factoid :)
<sebsebseb> !work |  Ginsu
<ubottu> Ginsu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<minimec> mikepett: That package should be listed as 'broken package', when working with the synaptic gui. If the software is working, you could 'open' the package with file-roller and change the dependency file manually. That should do it.
<Samuli^> mikepett, it's too easy to break the dependencies for sure
<thriftwerk> Hi everyone.
<LjL> mishoo, the language warning applies to you too (and to c*nsored words too)
<Ginsu> I want to disable the countdown timer. I just want it to boot to the default, like I had it on 9.04, but since Grub2 hates me, I can't seem to make that happen
<thriftwerk> Does anyone know why a dell laptop running 9.10 would run at 100% all the time and then shut off after about 15 minutes of use?
<sebsebseb> Ginsu: Grub Legacy can be installed
<LjL> Ginsu: can you pastebin your current /etc/default/grub ?
<sebsebseb> Ginsu: ,but should be able to do what you want with Grub 2
<Ginsu> wait, wut?
<Ginsu> ok, every time I run the update-grub, I get "/etc/default/grub: 7: load_env: not found"
<vanduc> hey
<xelloss> irc.irchighway.netiiiiiiiiswdfcgvbhjino,k
<mishoo> I'd like to say now *** ****, but I'm afraid I'll get banned or something
<LjL> Ginsu: can you pastebin your current /etc/default/grub ?
<vanduc> I want to make background in ubuntu 9.10
<vanduc> but I can't
<dstaubsauger1> hi, when trying to fetch mesa from git by doing "git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa/", git starts to count the objects and stops doing anything afterwards. how can i make it townload something?
<BluesKaj> grub2 is hard to restore after installing windows .If there's a tutorial how to re-edit grub2 afterwards please point me in the right direction
<vanduc> I can't find folder of background
<VCoolio> might be offtopic, but I'd be very happy with a link to a bib(la)tex style that refers like "Author, <i>Title</i> (Place, YYYY) pp. Especially the parentheses seem uncommon, at least in the bibliography.
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: I am not sure, but  I guess the one for the old Grub will apply for the new Grub, or you do something similar
<sebsebseb> !grub |  BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<^workman^> Ginsu: have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 looks like there is still an issue??
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Myrth> hi, i've installed a package (php5-gd) that was compiled from source package of the same release. but when i do aptitude upgrade, it includes this package as an upgrade. `apt-cache showpkg php5-gd` shows:
<Myrth> 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.3 (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Myrth> 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.3 (/var/lib/dpkg/status)
<Ginsu> http://pastebin.com/m3de2600d
<Myrth> anyone has an idea why it wants to upgrade the package?
<mishoo> Myrth: because there was a newer version available
<LjL> Ginsu: err, that looks like a /boot/grub/grub.cfg, not like an /etc/default/grub...?
<mishoo> Myrth: I forgot the exact command, but it's something with dpkg --set-selections
<Crewsr3> I have a questions about Empathy - is there a better chatroom for those questions or should I ask away in here?
<thriftwerk> Does anyone know why a dell laptop running 9.10 would run at 100% all the time and then shut off after about 15 minutes of use?
<sebsebseb> Crewsr3: you can ask here
<mishoo> Myrth: and you want to put that package on HOLD, so that it doesn't get automatically updated
<Myrth> mishoo: how do put it on hold? i found about pinning
<racecar56> REMEMBER: Don't edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg!
<Myrth> but not sure it's connected
<dstaubsauger1> Crewsr3: *ask*! if the question cant be solved here someone will always send you to a better channel
<Ginsu> somebody pastebin their /etc/default/grub so I can see wtf it's supposed to look like
<racecar56> Ginsu: coming right up
<sebsebseb> Ginsu: Watch your language :)
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, pls don't tell ppl do to do that, it's not relavent to ppl who lost grub2 after installing windows
<Ginsu> thx
<mishoo> Myrth: I *think*: echo "hold your-package-name | dpkg --set-selections"
<mishoo> Myrth: I *think*: echo "hold your-package-name" | dpkg --set-selections
<VCoolio> Myrth: echo blah hold | dpkg --set-selections
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: ok
<Crewsr3> sebsebseb, Thanks  So I set up my msn account on Empathy and when I start up the program it says I have a request with the notification.  How do I go in and delete out the request in Empahty...
<racecar56> Ginsu: http://pastebin.com/f613f0f01
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: well as I said, I wasn't sure
<VCoolio> Myrth: so, yes, as root
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: thanks though
<Leoneof`> anyone can help me about network-manager? o.o
<^workman^> Ginsu: have you editing or tried to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and then run update-grub
<Myrth> thank you :)
<mishoo> Myrth: this could hold back packages that your-package-name depends on, too
<racecar56> REMEMBER: Don't edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg!
<sebsebseb> racecar56: maybe you can help  BluesKaj
<^workman^> racecar56: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 says you can
<racecar56> what the heck
<racecar56> i thought they said not to
<racecar56> wait
<racecar56> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE This is the main Grub 2 file. It "replaces" Grub Legacy's /boot/grub/menu.lst.  This file contains the Grub menu instructions.  Unlike Grub Legacy's menu.lst file, grub.cfg is NOT MEANT TO BE EDITED!!!
<sebsebseb> racecar56: yeah the file said not to, last time I looked
<^workman^> only the messenger
<racecar56> it says that
<LjL> ^workman^: please, note also that the page that should be referred to (despite what the bot says) is help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - not the wiki
<^workman^> yea, and on the wiki right under that it says you can
<racecar56> "Unlike Grub Legacy's menu.lst file, grub.cfg is NOT MEANT TO BE EDITED!!! "
<mishoo> !language | racecar56   ("heck", dude)
<sebsebseb> LjL: so get them to change the factoid?
<ubottu> racecar56   ("heck", dude): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ginsu> is the whole file supposed to be tabbed like that, or is that just pastebin messing up the format?
<^workman^> lol sebsebseb: yea...
<LjL> sebsebseb: how do you know i haven't?
<BluesKaj> racecar56, after installing windows ?..i don't see any fixes there
<seevee> I got the answer to the display question.
<blindkey>  /Join #ubuntu-br
<blindkey>  /Join ubuntu-br
<blindkey> afft
<LjL> sebsebseb: also, how is "heck" swearing now?
<LjL> blindkey: /join #ubuntu-br sin espacio
<^workman^> LjL: on the community grub2 site it states you "can" edit the file
<LjL> sin espacio initial
<blindkey> how change chanel?
<sebsebseb> LjL: I don't think I did anything for that, but I could look above
<racecar56> the ubuntu forums need a place to put a jabber id!
<BottomBitch> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<^workman^> under the title "/etc/default/grub"
<racecar56> XD
<blindkey>  /Join #ubuntu-br
<BottomBitch> lul
<Leoneof`> any help with laptop? gnome-network-manager is in grey color always and can't detect networks for external usb wireless (wlan1), but when i turn the button ON for internal wireless (wlan0) , network-manager will work and detect networks for both wlan0 and wlan1 O_o
<mishoo> BottomBitch: --- Ping reply from BottomBitch : ? second(s)
<^workman^> Ginsu: try that instead /etc/default/grub take a look in there...
 * mishoo thinks ..oO( that was too fast )
<racecar56> blindkey: turn the dial :P
<racecar56> blindkey: you just do this: /join #channel
<LjL> ^workman^: uhm i don't see where it says that...
<linoy> hi
<seevee> I would like to remove firefox. I have typed sudo apt-get remove firefox and I have typed sudo apt-get purge firefox, and I have restarted. Firefox is still there. Do I need to remove all the files manually, or is there some documentation that I read?
<blindkey> thks
<racecar56> hi
<blindkey>  /Join #ubuntu-br
<^workman^>     *
<^workman^>       This configuration file contains information formerly contained in the upper section of GRUB Legacy's menu.lst and items contained on the end of the kernel line. The entries in this file can be edited by a user with administrator (root) privileges and are incorporated into grub.cfg when it is updated. Specific configuration settings are detailed in the Configuring GRUB 2 later in this section.
<Leoneof`>  please help me x_x
<LjL> blindkey: no espacio ao inicio, antes de /
<racecar56> ^workman^: that's talking about another file/.
<sebsebseb> LjL: It was mishoo that did that
<linoy> how do i remove virtualbox from sun
<Ginsu> ok.....seems like it accepted it that time....rebooting for the check....reaching for 9.10 install disc for imminent reinstall
<LjL> sebsebseb: oh, right. sorry
<racecar56> linoy: what.
<elfranne> on my laptop i had a module that showed me a graph with the power cosumption ... is that possible on a workstation ?
<Leoneof`>  any help with laptop? gnome-network-manager is in grey color always and can't detect networks for external usb wireless (wlan1), but when i turn the button ON for internal wireless (wlan0) , network-manager will work and detect networks for both wlan0 and wlan1 O_o
<sebsebseb> LjL: appologey accepted :)
<mihau> hello, i need a good c# programmer :P
<LjL> ^workman^: that's talking about /etc/default/grub not /boot/grub/boot.cfg
<Crewsr3> sebsebseb, Thanks  So I set up my msn account on Empathy and when I start up the program it says I have a request with the notification.  How do I go in and delete out the request in Empahty
<^workman^> LjL: got ya. found that you need to edit /etc/grub.d/"whatever file" then run update-grub =)
<ginsu> it didn't work....
<drawde> anyone know an easy way to make ubuntu restart by sending it an email? or IM?
<sebsebseb> Crewsr3: I haven't used Empathy properly yet
<sebsebseb> Crewsr3: I like Pidgin :)
<LjL> mihau: tried #csharp?
<^workman^> ginsu: take a look at /etc/grub.d/
<Crewsr3> sebsebseb, thanks
<mihau> LjL, nope :P
<^workman^> ginsu: once your finished editing run update-grub
<LjL> ^workman^: you can also just edit /etc/default/grub - just not /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<LjL> mihau: try that and/or #ubuntu-offtopic
<^workman^> LjL: correct..
<sebsebseb> Crewsr3: also if it's just MSN that your inteersted in, try these,  AMSN, and Kmess
<alex87> hey guys, after starting my computer up this morning my screen is shaking uncontrollable up and down. this only happens once linux starts booting. any ideas?
<linoy> is there a way to run visual basic on ubuntu
<ginsu> I did, and it returned no errors
<mihau> tjanks
<ginsu> then I rebooted, and it still had the MFing 10 second wait
<^workman^> ginsu: but it still didn't work?
<seevee> I would like to remove firefox. I have typed sudo apt-get remove firefox and I have typed sudo apt-get purge firefox, and I have restarted. Firefox is still there. Do I need to remove all the files manually, or is there some documentation that I read?
<ginsu> yup
<^workman^> ginsu: hmm
<mishoo> seevee: why would you want to remove the only true web browser that there is for linux?
<^workman^> ginsu: what file/s did you edit in /etc/grub.d?
<pipegeek> here's an odd question
<damagednoob> linoy, which version of vb?
<Samuli^> ginsu, you can change that in .../default/grub.. remember to update-grub afterwards
<sebsebseb> mishoo: that's not quite true
<linoy> 2008
<sebsebseb> seevee: what's up with Firefox?
<^workman^> ginsu: I only see timeout listed in 00_header and 30_os-prober
<sebsebseb> mishoo: in fact that's not true at all
<sebsebseb> !browsers |  mishoo
<ubottu> mishoo: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<LjL> seevee: the actual package name is probably "firefox-3.5" or something
<sebsebseb> mishoo: plus Chromeium which Google Chrome is based on, and yes you can do Google Chrome as well
<LjL> sebsebseb: that's not even all there is, #ubuntu-bots has a longer list :)
<damagednoob> linoy, don't think so. the best you could do is sue the mono compiler (http://www.mono-project.com/VisualBasic.NET_support)
<ginsu> http://pastebin.com/df46d56f
<damagednoob> sue = use
<damagednoob> freudian slip there :P
<linoy> thanks
<sebsebseb> LjL: oh?  you mean if we do in there,  what's the best browser ?
<LjL> sebsebseb: yeah, or "list every browser"
<mishoo> sebsebseb: I've been doing some crazy AJAX since before the term AJAX was invented, and I'm pretty positive that there is no browser better than Firefox, currently.
<sebsebseb> LjL: ok  thanks, and I know the factoid  lacks stuff,  that one should probably be changed now as well
<Peppery> Hi there. Is there any way that I can get wget to be quiet unless there's an error (eg: connection interrupted, 404)
<^workman^> ginsu: man... I have no idea... strange
<jrib> mishoo: "better" is very relative of course
<mishoo> chrome is OK, but *slower* if you do massive DOM manipulations; and so is Opera (which for some reason I can't understand they call "the fastest browser on earth").  And so is Konqueror
<sebsebseb> seevee: you don't need to pm, we can chat here :)
<mishoo> all slower than FF, and have less features
<sebsebseb> !pm > seevee
<ubottu> seevee, please see my private message
<tudon> hello could someone tell me the name of the programm that provides the gui for graphical installment of a single downloaded .deb
<LjL> Peppery: seems like "--no-verbose" is the option you're after, judging from the man page
<^workman^> !pm > ^workman^
<ubottu> ^workman^, please see my private message
<tehdave> tudon - I'm pretty sure that's part of the synaptic GUI programs
<losha> tudon: do you mean gebi? You can usually use synaptic...
<sebsebseb> LjL: teling the average person that wants help with a browser in here,  to go into the bots room, to find out about browsers, would be a bit sily though really :D
<pipegeek> So, I have a dm-crypt/luks /home partition.  This has been fine pre-karmic---usplash would drop to the console when I needed to enter the password on boot, I'd enter it, boot would continue.  Now, however, just after usplash drops to the console, xsplash takes over, robbing me of my chance to enter my luks passphrase
<minimec> tudon: gdebi
<tudon> but i want it on debian and i have synaptic but not the gui in ubuntu. so i want to know what its named so i can fedge it somewhere
<LjL> sebsebseb: in fact i wasn't telling them, i was telling you
<sebsebseb> LjL: I know
<Peppery> LjL: Tried that, but I want *no* output on a successful download
<tudon> ok ttnx
<sebsebseb> LjL: I was just saying :)
<ginsu_> still doesn't work
<tudon> i will check gdebi
<Peppery> LjL: I still get "2009-12-02 11:56:49 URL:http://www.google.com/ [6030] -> "index.html.1" [1]"
<pipegeek> When I switch back to vt8 and try to enter the passphrase, the passphrase is displayed on the screen after I hit enter (!!)
<linoy> is there a way to get java plugin for firefox?
<jrib> Peppery: try "quiet"?
<minimec> tudon: gdebi-gtk ;)
<pipegeek> what's the correct way to set this up under karmic?  This is pretty darned annoying.
<Peppery> jrib: I get no output on errors then.
<LjL> Peppery: yep, i'm seeing that...
<sebsebseb> seevee: so you want to remove FIrefox to free up some space hmm,  becasue you use Seamonkey, well you won't get much space back by doing that
<damagednoob> Peppery, what about using -q and checking for the result from the command?
<sebsebseb> seevee: also space shoudn't really be an issue with Ubuntu, as long as you set up your partitions properly
<^workman^> Linoy: Sun java plugin from app installer on 9.10. I have yet to get it to work with firefox though... =(
<VCoolio> tudon: you'll need gdebi-gtk
<Peppery> damagednoob: -q doesn't output anything on an error
<^workman^> Linoy: running 64bit not 32bit
<tehdave> ...anyone ever almost mistake their IRC window for an xterm and try to type a command into it? yeah...almost did that. speaking of Xterm, I suddenly and without warning have had the $ symbol in my xterm replaced by the British Pound symbol, in ALL instances of it.
<tudon> ok got it gdebi :)
<jrib> tehdave: are you root?
<damagednoob> Peppery, yes but would it not be possible to test for the return value from wget?
<LjL> Peppery: i don't see an easy way to avoid that. but if you just want to know whether it succeeded or failed at downloading, "echo $?" would tell...
<tehdave> jrib - not in the current xterm, and my last sudo command was many hours ago
<jrib> tehdave: what does "whoami" return?
<seakazam> is there any way to add syntax coloring to cat
<sdwrage> Hey all
<tehdave> jrib, tehdave...and you know what, I just closed that window and opened a new one and it cleared o.O
<sdwrage> whats the best way to install KDE on ubuntu?
<Peppery> damagednoob: what do you mean?
<maco> sdwrage: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> !kde | sdwrage
<ubottu> sdwrage: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Peppery> LjL: What does that show me?
<sebsebseb> sdwrage: sudo apt-get or  aptitude   install  kubuntu-desktop
<sdwrage> thought so ok
<minimec> sdwrage: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<^workman^> seakazam: The main purpose of cat is to concatenate files. It simply prints out the raw content of a text file. You have to completely rewrite it if you want syntax highlighting (or eventually parse its output, but only when it is used to display the content of the file), but I think the effort is worthless if you have other tools at your disposal, like vim, nano and a lot of GUI editors which support syntax highlighting.
<LjL> Peppery: 0 if it succeeded, 1 if it failed
<seevee> sebsebseb: Ok. I'm using xubuntu 9.04. The hard drive is 4gb. Firefox seems to take longer to start and use more resources, but maybe I won't gain any space.
<LjL> Peppery: well, non-0 if it failed, rather
<sebsebseb> seevee: oh right ok
<tehdave> jrib - would that somehow get caused by trying to mess around with the prompt environment variable? trying to mess around with it to get a better prompt than "<user>@<system>:<folder>$"
<Halu> o/
<sebsebseb> seevee: the whole hard drive is only 4GB?
<jrib> tehdave: yeah
<Peppery> Actually, that's perfect. Thanks, LjL
<Halu> anyone using UbuntuStudio?
<seevee> sebsebseb: Yes. CF card with IDE adapter.
<sebsebseb> !studio |  Halu
<ubottu> Halu: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<sdwrage> getting error when trying to do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sebsebseb> seevee: oh a netbook yeah?
<Halu> !studio
<damagednoob> Peppery, something like this: http://efod.se/writings/linuxbook/html/shell-scripts.html#AEN516
<Halu> ?_?
<Dezent> http://kuvaton.com/kuvei/facebook_mafia_wars.jpg
<tehdave> jrib - so messing around with the environment variable can change that setting? that's...really odd
<LjL> Peppery: to make a choice, you can even just use: if wget blah blah; then echo "this is what happen when it succeeds"; else echo "this is what happens when it fails"; fi
<jrib> tehdave: it's part of your prompt
<Lingus> hi, can someone tell me how i can copy and paste some files into my etc folder for ubuntu 9.04 please ? keeps saying i dont have permission :/ but i need to paste some firefox settings and a few other things across from a backup i made
<Ginsu> it was ignoring the .cfg
<seevee> sebsebseb: an embedded mobo in a homemade box.
<LjL> !ot | Dezent
<Ginsu> it was taking the setting from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubottu> Dezent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tehdave> jrib - the thing is, it was replaced for _all_ instances of the $ symbol, even when I was typing it in
<^workman^> Ginsu: Doh!
<Cromag> im trying to find if there are any problems with firefox and sqlite3 when upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, problem is that firefox tells that software is updated but the version of SQlite is to old.
<Ginsu> cha
<Lingus> anyone have any idea ?
<seakazam> ^workman^: just wondering, cat is faster
<Ginsu> edited that, and now it's all good
<sebsebseb> seevee: CF card what's that?  I am thinking Flash memory at the moment
<jrib> Lingus: are you sure you don't want to use your ~/.mozilla/ ?
<mishoo> Lingus: yes
<Dezent> LjL sörry
<seevee> sebsebseb: no fans. Yes, flash memory.
<Ginsu> boots in about 12 seconds on my 3-year-old MacBook
<Lingus> well i made a back up of the mozzilla folder
<Eplefisk> How do I shoot web?
<mishoo> Lingus: you probably don't wanna do that, as jrib suggests
<Lingus> for wen i had to format
<Lingus> why not ?
<linoy> why does firefox open when i boot up my laptop
<LjL> Ginsu: doesn't that mean it is grub 1?
<jrib> Lingus: had you made changes to it?
<^workman^> Ginsu: now the problem becomes... why is it not reading from grub.cfg?
<Ginsu> *how do I shot web
<sebsebseb> seevee: Ubuntu Netbook Remix will use  Chromeium instead of Firefox, because it's more light waight.  You can install that into Xubuntu if you want
<Lingus> nope i formatted thats all
<sebsebseb> !info chromeium
<ubottu> Package chromeium does not exist in karmic
<Lingus> running same linux version and firefox version
<jrib> Lingus: so no point in replacing it
<mishoo> Lingus: why would you mess with system files?
<jrib> !who | Lingus
<Ginsu> Workman: I don't care, lol
<ubottu> Lingus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Lingus> i need my bookmarks and stuf back
<sebsebseb> seevee: not sure how you would though, not in the repo as far as I know
<^workman^> ginsu: =)
<Ginsu> I have to be at work in 3 hours, and haven't slept since last I got off work
<jrib> Lingus: that's saved in ~/.mozilla not /etc
<Ginsu> meh
<Lingus> jrib hmm
<mishoo> Lingus: then import them, or restore your profile in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<sebsebseb> seevee: Google Chrome is based on the oepn source Chromeium and so they are rather similar
<Lingus> jrib: so i was told to back up the wrong folder ?
<Ginsu> why I can't just use OS X is beyond me.....I got more sleep back then
<Ginsu> so I was told you like mudkipz
<jrib> Lingus: seems so.  Did you back up your ~ (/home/your_username) ?
<Lingus> jrib: yeah i backed that up
<tehdave> Ginsu - yeah but OS X isn't fun to play with like Linux is
<seevee> sebsebseb: I see.
<^workman^> Ginsu: so if you have a mac, why are using linux??
<jrib> Lingus: great, then your bookmarks are in there.  Just copy over your old ~/.mozilla
<Lingus> ok, ill take a look now
<Ginsu> purely experimental
<Lingus> jrib: 1 sec please gonna check
<^workman^> Ginsu: cool
<Ginsu> just to prove I can
<Ginsu> I'm tribooting
<sdwrage> getting error when trying to do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<seevee> sebsebseb: I've used dillo too, but that seems too limited most of the time.
<sdwrage> anyone know what thats about?
<^workman^> ginsu: anything is possible with linux... and some time
<Leoneof`>  any help with laptop? gnome-network-manager is in grey color always and can't detect networks for external usb wireless (wlan1), but when i turn the button ON for internal wireless (wlan0)...the network-manager will work and detect networks for both wlan0 and wlan1 O_o
<sebsebseb> seevee: I tried dllo briefly
<O__o> hi, how to do for loop in terminal?
<jrib> sdwrage: means you have some other apt process using the database
<Ginsu> Snow Leopard/Ubuntu 9.10/XP Black
<sebsebseb> seevee: so I think I know what you mean
<sdwrage> oh duh.... update manager -_-
<cidu_work> jus curious...is there a quick and easy way to set 4 default gateways and load balance them? or failing that round robin them? on a single workstation...not set up a whole pfsense box for it....
<^workman^> !wireless
<jrib> O__o: google "bash for loop"
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<O__o> is it for i in {1..8} do command file done; ?
<sebsebseb> seevee: ever done a text only browser, now those can be fun :)
<Polarina> How do I force the installation of a package without meeting dependencies?
<Lingus> jrib: my home folder io backed up doesnt have anything to with firefox inside...
<jrib> O__o: for i in {1..8}; do command file; done
<O__o> is it for i in {1..8} do command file$i done; ?
<O__o> thx
<mishoo> Polarina: I think apt-get install --force
<Ginsu> what's with your jihad against firefox?
<zipskiy> lazylucy: hi
<Polarina> mishoo: Thanks.
<sebsebseb> Ginsu: who were you asking?
<jrib> Lingus: view -> show hidden file  should show you a ".mozilla" directory
<seevee> sebsebseb: I like netrik.
<Lingus> ok
<sebsebseb> seevee: what's that?
<mishoo> Polarina: well, hold on, I might have been wrong.. the man page only mentions --force-yes
<Leoneof`> i'm talking to the wall >_>
<Ginsu> whoever it is that's dead set on removing it
<seevee> sebsebseb: text only browser
<mishoo> Polarina: in any case, if there are missing dependencies, why would you install it?
<jrib> Lingus: close firefox, delete/rename new .mozilla and replace it with your old one, restart firefox
<zipskiy> AlanBell: oo hello again
<sebsebseb> Ginsu: seevee has a good  enough reason to remove it
<Polarina> mishoo: I compiled the dependency manually.
<Ginsu> which is?
<fxfitz> Can someone please tell me how a spyware program appeared on my Ubuntu desktop and how to remove it? Here is the program: http://www.spywarevoid.com/remove-privacy-center-privacycenter-removal.html
<sebsebseb> Ginsu: use something else that is more light waight on his hardware
<Ginsu> did firefox rape his mother?
<Lingus> jrib: no hidden firefox folder here :s
<squircle> !language | Ginsu
<sebsebseb> !omy |  Ginsu
<ubottu> Ginsu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mishoo> Polarina: that's still asking for trouble...
<Ginsu> that's the only viable reason I see
<jrib> Lingus: it's not firefox, it's ".mozilla"
<sebsebseb> !ohmy |  Ginsu
<ubottu> Ginsu: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Lingus> that either
<Ginsu> !ohmy
<jrib> Lingus: how did you backup your ~?
<linoy> is google chrome available for linux?
<jrib> linoy: yes
<squircle> fxfitz: that spyware can't infect ubuntu, don't worry.
<Polarina> mishoo: Well, can you help me?
<ChogyDan> linoy: yes, using it
<O__o> jrib, doesnt work whats wrong with my code for i in {1..8}; do latex m2-$i.tex; done
<Lingus> i just copied the home folder and pasted it to an external drive
<fxfitz> squidly, I understand that, but how can I remove it?
<coz_> linoy,  yep let me get repo for you
<tehdave> is there an easy way to open nautilus as root without a command line? just create a shortcut for it with the custom command "gksudo nautilus"?
<jrib> O__o: what doesn't work?  What does it do?
<linoy> ok
<mishoo> Polarina: you should download the .deb file
<pipegeek> looks like I'm experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/434232.  It's wontfix.  How maddening.
<sebsebseb> jrib: Do you know how to install chromeium or Google Chrome or well both into  Ubuntu,  it seems seevee would like to know that info
<Polarina> mishoo: It depends on a package not in the repository.
<O__o> jrib, can't find file `m2-.tex'
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: forgot me already again ?
<mishoo> Polarina: and do dpkg -i --force-depends package.deb
<jrib> sebsebseb, seevee: there is a ppa with google chrome
<Polarina> mishoo: Thanks.
<sebsebseb> jrib: what about chromeium you know the open source one?
<Eraldo> how can I get my microphone to work again under 9.10 > http://pastebin.org/59452
<squircle> pipegeek: it's only wontfix for karmic, but it still may be fixed in the cryptsetup package itself, don't worry :)
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: not yet
<jrib> sebsebseb: don't know
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: that is good... it's my target in life :P
<mishoo> Polarina: or dpkg -i package.deb --force-all ("all" removes all error conditions and installs the package anyway)
<sebsebseb> jrib: well  the Ubuntu Netbook Remix  for 10.04 will have chromeium instead of Firefox
<jrib> sebsebseb: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<pipegeek> :)
<linoy> how can you get google chrome for linux?
<pipegeek> a man can dream
<coz_> linoy,   I think this one works   http://digitizor.com/2009/11/06/how-to-install-chromium-browser-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<sebsebseb> jrib: ok :)
<sebsebseb> seevee: there you go if you want to try that one
<sebsebseb> jrib: ty
<^workman^> linoy: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<sebsebseb> linoy: see above
<FloodBot5> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> O__o: pastebin please your command and full output while I start a bash shell...
<kostkon> Eraldo, did you try to set it in your sound prefs?
<tehdave> ubuntu 9.10 isn't an LTS version is it? if not, when's the next LTS? I'm still running 8.04 personally
<linoy> thanks
<sebsebseb> tehdave: 10.04
<kostkon> !lts | tehdave
<ubottu> tehdave: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
 * pipegeek does sudo apt-get purge xsplash
<sebsebseb> tehdave: you can upgrade directly to it when it's time for 8.04, however you won't get Ext4 or Grub 2 on upgrade
<seevee> sebsebseb, jrib: Awesome. Thanks.
<tehdave> sebsebseb, kostkon : thanks
<sebsebseb> tehdave: from not for above
<Eraldo> kostkon: yeah I did try out all the settings but I either got some sort of signal coupled with strange sound output or okay sound output with no capture at all
<sebsebseb> tehdave: np
<tehdave> sebsebseb, I was planning on taking a snapshot of my packages, backing up important files, and just doing a fresh install.
<Eraldo> kostkon: maybe you could help me find the right settings
<O__o> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m7fa1241a
<sebsebseb> seevee: np
<sebsebseb> tehdave: sure do that then
<kostkon> Eraldo, eh, what options do you have available in the input tab?
<jrib> O__o: you want ${i}t
<kostkon> Eraldo, select the appropriate device and connector for example
<O__o> jrib, ok i try that
<Eraldo> kostkon: depends on what profile I chose
<tehdave> !ext45
<tehdave> !ext4
<sebsebseb> tehdave: yep 10.04 will be a good one for you to clean install
<kostkon> Eraldo, then, did oyu try all the possible combos?
<jrib> O__o: do your files end in 't' before the '.'?
<tehdave> !ext4 > tehdave
<O__o> jrib, thx
<jrib> O__o: like an example file is: math2-1t.tex or math2-1.tex?
<O__o> jrib, yes ends in t
<mark__> I've just added a harddrive to my ubuntu-server box, its listed  as sda* (1-5) I want to wipe it. FDISK says it can't access it?
<jrib> O__o: k
<sebsebseb> tehdave: after checking your ISO, well a torrent will be ok. I like adding additional info.
<minimec> tehdave: I would do a fresh install either... ;) Jumping from 8.04 to 10.4 means new grub, new xorg, hal-> device kit, pulseaudio and so on ... ;)
<new_nick> hmm cant find the setting on firefox now to import profiles lol >.<
<mark__> sorry, sdb1*
<Eraldo> kostkon: I did try out both Microphone 1 and 2 in the Input tab but get no signal ...it did work in the previous Ubuntu version however
<jrib> O__o: before it was looking for the $it variable
 * tehdave glares at ubottu. "Making me go to google to look up the differences..."
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > tehdave
<ubottu> tehdave, please see my private message
<kostkon> Eraldo, another thing you could try is to check your hardware volume levels. try installing gnome-alsamixer, for example
<O__o> jrib, ok
<sebsebseb> tehdave: 10.04 is not out yet, and I can rip apart the releases since 8.04 and say what is good and bad about them, I don't mind doing that in pm, if you really want me to
<kostkon> Eraldo, then, definitely, you need to check the levels of your inputs in gnome-alsamixer
<mishoo> mark__: do you run fdisk as root?  (sorry if this sounds stupid, but I had to ask..)
<mark__> mishoo : yes, I sudo'd it.
<^workman^> mishoo: oh man, I would hope not
<racecar56> O__o o__O
<alaqsory> HI ALL
<racecar56> :P
<racecar56> hi
<^workman^> hi
<Eraldo> kostkon: will that possibly conflict with PulseAudio?
<tehdave> sebsebseb, Nah, I got my current system running just fine, really don't feel like jumping around the short-term releases (Incremental? non-LTS, whatever), planning on just updating with the LTS releases as they come (Every 2 years, it seems. I bet they actually have a real schedule but I never bothered to check)
<kostkon> Eraldo, no, don;t worry ;)
<kostkon> Eraldo, pulseaudio sits on top of alsa
<sebsebseb> tehdave: yes 10.04 and then the next one will be 12.04
<sebsebseb> tehdave: unless delayed or something, you know like the first LTS,  or haven't you been using Ubuntu for long enough?
<mr_mustard> what is ubuntu's tool for managing system services, starting, stopping, etc?
<Eraldo> kostkon: okay... thank's for explaining that
<alaqsory> I am using ubuntu 9.04, after updating it, the net do not work>
<Eraldo> kostkon: An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for GNOME ALSA Mixer. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
<tehdave> sebsebseb, I started with...erm...7.04 IIRC. Gave up on Windows when my Rundll32 file got corrupted and there was absolutely nothing I could do about it. Never going back, as far as my desktop is concerned.
<alaqsory> any one see my problem
<Eraldo> kostkon: http://pastebin.org/59456
<alaqsory> I am using ubuntu 9.04, after updating it, the net do not work.
<somalier1> I need help figuring out what I did wrong when forwarding ports for Transmission. I sat my IP manually in gnome NM, dns, gateway and netmask is correctly in my router, saved settings and restarted it. Still, transmission tells me that port is CLOSED. Have I missed something?
<sebsebseb> tehdave: ok :)
<mishoo> alaqsory: we've read what you say, but in the absence of more detail we can't help you out
<minimec> alaqsory: what does that mean? wifi ethernet? Did you reboot your machine?
 * mishoo thinks ..oO( oh, how I managed to avoid the F word again.. )
<kostkon> Eraldo, does it load?
<Eraldo> kostkon: yeah... but with that error
<ChogyDan> somalier1: are you behind a router?
<somalier1> ChogyDan: Yep
<kostkon> Eraldo, ok. ignore it for the moment
<alaqsory> ethernet, after rebooting the machine the ethernet do not work, and excuse me i am not good in english
<mishoo> alaqsory: any errors pop up?
<alaqsory> no
<ChogyDan> somalier1: usually there is a function in the router to forward ports
<mark__> mishoo : It's displaying in FDISK, lists all the partitions, I just want to clear it.
<mr_mustard> at least, what package should I install to get system services tools? there is no system - administration - services link in my 9.10 install
<somalier1> ChogyDan: Yep, done.
<minimec> alaqsory: can you open a terminal and do ifconfig? there should be something for eth0...
<new_nick> can someone tell me how i can just paste some files into my etc folder please ?
<alaqsory> and when i logged in with live cd the ethernet is working good
<somalier1> ChogyDan: I'm thinking it's something in my dist that's wrong. My settings that is
<new_nick> anyone ?
<ChogyDan> somalier1: yeah, I dunno.  Maybe its the firewall/iptables thing
<alaqsory> minimec: I am now on windows
<somalier1> ChogyDan: Come on, do I have to tough iptables? ,_,  That's just comfuzing
<somalier1> confusing lol
<alaqsory> minimec: will log into ubuntu then come again to windows to give you the result of ifconfig
<minimec> alaqsory: ok. Good idea ;)
<mishoo> :)
<slide> I have a laptop where the screen is dead and Im trying to install Ubuntu on it using my LCD HDTV, whenever i boot up with the livecd though all i get once gnome is loaded (i can hear the intro sound) is a blinking Purple light/dark screen with what appears to be fragments of other colors. is there anyway to fix this so I can install it? or can I install it via the command line?
<klappi> @slide: try the alternate install cd
<slide> hrm k
<slide> on to cd #4 hah
<klappi> @slide: afaik ist has a cli install mode
<Eraldo> kostkon: http://tmp.eraldo.at/Screenshot-GNOME ALSA Mixer.png
<Eraldo> kostkon: http://eraldo_helal.public1.linz.at/tmp/Screenshot-GNOME%20ALSA%20Mixer.png
<DoDo> Hello all. I'm pretty new to Ubuntu (Just created my own "server") and now I need to enable AssignUserID, but I don't know how. Can someone help me out?
<Xodiac> how can i get the cursor effect on the pointer with the fire
<kostkon> Eraldo, wow. a lot of volumes
<kostkon> Eraldo, i can see for example that the "mic" volume is muted
<kostkon> Eraldo, try to unmute your inputs and increase their volume levels
<Eraldo> kostkon: I did ...no echo
<tehdave> Xodiac, "advanced desktop effects" under Preferences...don't remember what package it is though (8.04, might be different for your version)
<kostkon> Eraldo, also, line in is muted, i think. etc etc
<Xodiac> tehdave: nice thanks
<kostkon> Eraldo, also, i can see a lot of switches
<^workman^> Xodiac: goto System>Preferences>Visual Effects
<kostkon> Eraldo, like "mic select" , "mic front input"
<Xodiac> tehdave: i am
<^workman^> Xodiac: goto System>Preferences>Apperance>Visual Effects
<ryanevans> hey ! does anybody know how to setup sis 771/671 vga driver ?
<kostkon> Eraldo, try them all. try allo the possible combos in alsamixer and in the sound prefs
<ryanevans> it works wrong resolution
<^workman^> !sis | ryanevans
<ryanevans> !sis
<^workman^> hmm
<Xodiac> ^workman^: im there but where do i go for the cursor fire orbit effect
<ryanevans> ^workman^, : bot ?
<DoDo> No one?
<kostkon> !sis | ryanevans
<kostkon> !test
<ryanevans> what's the link ?
<coz_> DoDo,   I didnt see your post  sorry  what was it again?
<minimec> ryanevans: You could try to set a 'Virtual 1280 2024' in the "Screen" Section for example in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if you want that resolution.
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<alaqsory> minimec:
<minimec> alaqsory: Yes?
<alaqsory> http://pastebin.com/m242b432d
<Xodiac> where do i find the cursor orbit effect
<minimec> alaqsory: Ok. The hardware seems to be recognized well.
<^workman^> Xodiac, no idea =(
<Xodiac> ^workman^: crap do you know what its called
<minimec> alaqsory: So still no internet connection?
<alaqsory> I can not enter the internet
<alaqsory> minimec: yes
<ryanevans> minimec, : does it support accelerator  ?
<winstonw1> hi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/332684/ -- less than 100 KiB/sec hard drive read and write -- how do i fix?
<alaqsory> minimec: it is my second time
<reeeeeesty> i have a 2 hour audio speech i have to listen to.... is there some sort of voice recognition software that can listen to it and write it into a text document that i can read?
<alaqsory> at the first time i reinstalled ubuntu
<^workman^> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Lingus> hi
<alaqsory> and this time is the second
<ryanevans> !sis671
<ryanevans> !sis
<minimec> alaqsory: are you behind a router? Could you try to ping the router's ip like 192.168.1.1 or equal? You can also try to boot an older kernel. Just choose on older kernel when the brub screen pops up.
<^workman^> !compiz | Xodiac
<fretegi_part_2> how do u use ubuntu as a dvr?
<ubottu> Xodiac: please see above
<alaqsory> yes i tried
<Invasion> can someone tell me how i can login as root to change some folders in my etc folder please ?
<^workman^> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<alaqsory> but the router do not respond
<^workman^> !mediabuntu
<fretegi_part_2> invasion sudo
<Xodiac> ^workman^: thank you i think i found it
<minimec> alaqsory: So you cannot ping the router... Try to boot an older kernel.
<cristi1> i have a small problem with starting tor, can anyone help me? this is the log http://www.pastebin.ca/1697418
<^workman^> !myth-buntu
<^workman^> !mythbuntu
<Invasion> fretegi_part_2: i tried that but then open the etc folder and still says i dont have permission
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<alaqsory> minimec: i will try soon
<ZaNeIuM> i installed win7 and lost ubuntu, then i ran the live cd and did, the grub tutorial ie: grub setup (hd0) and now ubuntu is back but i lost win7
<kostkon> fretegi_part_2, use software like mythtv, moovida, xbmc etc etc
<awayand> can anyone direct me to understand how the terminal is configured? My lines in mutt are not coherent, but when I set my environment variable to TERM=vt100, the lines are fine, but then this only works in xfce's terminal, not in xterm, I am confused..
<^workman^> !mythbuntu | fretegi_part_2
<ubottu> fretegi_part_2: please see above
<alaqsory> minimec: thank you very much for helping
<Dasda> hey guys i have  a ebook that is a .exe and uses ebook viewer. I can open it under wine however when i click on chapters It does not open. I dunno what is wrong so I thought about extracting the .exe. However, I have had trouble extracting .exe. I've tried cabextract, p7zip and unshield
<fretegi_part_2> i mean how does this work? so say i have a ripped dvd on ubuntu, how do i play it on a tv, ?
<minimec> alaqsory: no problem...
<squircle> Dasda: where did you get it from?
<Invasion> no one got any ideas i guess >.<
<donpdonp> i did a dist-upgrade (karmic) just now, got a new xserver-org-video-intel (2:2.9.0-1ubuntu2) and now music from rhythbox "scratches" everytime i switch windows or scroll in a browser. halp!
<Dasda> squircle: vgsports
<kernel_script> Hello folks. Please, somebody here have experience running Ubuntu on a Apple Mac? It runs well? How's the Hardware compatibility/recognition?
<Dasda> the ebook views fine under windows
<fretegi_part_2> anyone?
<btimby> Hello, I am using 9.10 and I have wifi as well as ethernet working. I was wondering if there is any way to prevent network manager from bringing up my wifi if my ethernet is connected.
<LjL> Invasion: gksudo gedit /file/that/you/want/to/change
<squircle> kernel_script: i'm running ubuntu on my MBP right now :)
<btimby> However, when I unplug the wired ethernet, I would like the wifi to then come up.
<LjL> !root > Invasion    (Invasion, see the private message from ubottu)
<kernel_script> squidly, it runs well? How's the hardware compatibility?
<kernel_script> ops, wrong person sorry xD
<squircle> kernel_script: (everybody thinks it's squidly lol) it runs very, very well, and everything's compatible 100%
<Invasion> it didnt help lol, ive set a root password but im not looking to do something through terminal, just want to know how i can log in as root to change a few files in etc then log back out
<minimec> btimby: That should be default behaviour. If not, you should be able to choose that in the preferences of the network manager
<btimby> I can't find it, right now it connects both
<bcurtiswx> hey, i upgraded my windows and I need to re setup my grub2 bootloader... how?
<cristi1> i have a small problem with starting tor, can anyone help me? this is the log http://www.pastebin.ca/1697418
<Flannel> Invasion: You don't need to enable the root account to do that.  Just `sudo -i` will get you a root shell
<kernel_script> squircle, oh thanks man : ) Great : D
<squircle> !grub | bcurtiswx
<ubottu> bcurtiswx: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<giovanni> ciao
<btimby> meaning can't find any option, I can uncheck "connect automatically" for wifi connections, but I do want it to connect automatically when wired is unavailable...
<Invasion> but will that let me copy and paste a few folders into the etc ?
<bcurtiswx> its karmic
<squircle> !it | giovanni
<bcurtiswx> !grub2
<ubottu> giovanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<squircle> kernel_script: if you need any more help with the mac stuff (even though it's awesomely documented on the ubuntu help wiki), just let us know :)
<Invasion> cus i done the "sudo -i" and it still dont let me edit my etc folder
<Dasda> so anyone able to help me with ebook problem I have?
<Flannel> Invasion: Oh, you *definately* don't want to log in to the GUI as root.  If you insist, however, go re-lock the root account (sudo passwd -l root) and then hit alt-f2 and in the box that comes up, `gksu nautilus` that will give you a root nautilus window.
<squircle> !patience | Dasda
<ubottu> Dasda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<minimec> btimby: I guess, that the wifi connection is set as default.
<Flannel> Invasion: Be *very* careful with that, and close it as soon as you're finished.
<Invasion> thanks
<Invasion> :)
<squircle> Dasda: if it's some obscure executable, try it in wine.... but i'm no expert
<Dasda> squircle: i ran it in wine. However it opens the home page of ebook. When i click on chapters then it does not load anything but a blank page
<squircle> Dasda: did it open in a browser or something?
<giovanni> c'è qualcuno?
<btimby> minimec: is it possible to change the default?
<squircle> !it | giovanni
<ubottu> giovanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dasda> squircle: no, it uses a app called ebook viewer
<btimby> minimec: wired=eth0, wifi=eth1
<squircle> Dasda: problem with "ebook viewer" is that it's very generic :P
<squircle> Dasda: what was the source again?
<Dasda> squircle: i would be happy by either viewing the book or extracting .exe to look at files
<Dasda> the source was vgsports
<kernel_script> squircle, thanks man. Sure, i will read and already read some of it. I'm asking because i never used a mac and i'm thinkin about geting one in the future, but i want to run Ubuntu on it, so i wanted to know of someone that have this setup if it everything works fine, or if existe major problems etc.
<Dasda> it is a ebook that includes playbooks of teams in madden nfl 10(video game)
<squircle> kernel_script: I use OS X and ubuntu side by side (both on macs lol)
<squircle> Dasda: just a sec, i'm taking a look
<Dasda> k
<Colonel_Panik> for the firey cursor enable "Enable Show Mouse" in Accessibility
<Promit> i'm kinda confused about what differentiates the add/remove programs dialog and the synaptic package manager
<Colonel_Panik> start it with <super><K>
<Colonel_Panik> woooo!
<Dasda> squircle: want a link to the source? u can download and see it?
<Promit> they seem to have entirely different sets of entries
<squircle> Dasda: nah, i don't need it
<squircle> oh my god ubottu is dead!
<urello>  Hello there. I try to compile vlc player from source on Karmic Koala, but get error "Could not find libavcodec or libavutil", although i have these libraries in /usr/lib/
<kernel_script> squircle, cool : ) I'll probably run the too of them too, Mac OS looks very nice, for a proprietary OS of course.
<squircle> kernel_script: ;)
<bcurtiswx> its about time ubottu died
<kernel_script> squircle, two*
<squircle> urello: do you not want to install the pre-configured package?
<gregL> urello: download the dev headers
<ChogyDan> Promit: programs use libraries of code, each in its own package.  Synaptic shows everything, while add/remove just shows the main programs
<Nim_> Hi I dont know if anyone can help me or not but Im having some keyboard and sound issues.. it seems some of the keys of my keyboard are being displayed incorrectly ie: the question mark is appearing as É. my other problem is that my headset isnt working, i can hear sound coming from the monitor and the headset when i have it plugged into the jack, and the microphone doesnt work at all. i cant find solutions anywhere. could it be a hardwa
<Nim_> re compatibility issue
<minimec> btimby: the eth-thing depends on the wifi driver. Could it be, that Ubuntu thinks, that you r wifi card is a ethernet card? Hmmm... I never had your problem. My Notebook only connects to ethernet, when I plug the cble and boot. Try to delete the wifi connection and reboot. then setup wifi again.
<Promit> so the repository maintainers decide that X package goes into Add/Remove or not?
<squircle> Dasda: it appears as though your ebook viewer program requires IE
<urello> squircle: as i understood, dvb support is not availble in pre-configured package
<kostkon> Dasda, do you have the wine-gecko package installed?
<ChogyDan> Promit: someone does
<Dasda> kostkon: not sure. how can i check?
<squircle> Dasda: what I would do is install ie6 and gecko using winetricks (http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks)
<kostkon> Dasda, eh in synaptic
<klappi> dasda: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep wine-gecko
<squircle> Dasda: yeah, what i said and what kostkon said are equivalent
<Dasda> ok
<Dasda> im searching for gecko in synaptic
<kostkon> Dasda, or in a terminal give: apt-cache policy wine-gecko
<kostkon> Dasda, i just double-checked that the package is indeed called wine-gecko
<urello> gregL: is this a package?
<Dasda> I have wine-gecko installed guys but not wine1.2-gecko. Does it make a difference?
<kostkon> Dasda, which wine do you have? wine or wine1.2
<squircle> Dasda: what version of wine are you using?
<Dasda> Kostkon: 1.1.32
<Dasda> squricle: 1.1.32
<minimec> squircle: Well I think his real question is. Would I prefer wine 1.0 or 1.2? ;)
<kostkon> Dasda, then you have wine1.2? could you check?
<Stargazer> What program would i use to backup my / ?
<squircle> minimec: exactly. 1,0 is just soooo outdated.
<Dasda> kostkon: sure np, how do i check though? I found that is is by going to "configure wine" and clicking on "about"
<minimec> Dasda: So we decided, that you should install the 1.2 version ;)
<kostkon> Dasda, i mean the package wine1.2. check in synaptic
<kernel_script> squircle, are macs stable? That's the main motive i'm thinking about get one in the future, and leave PC world forever. PC, in all my life, every fail in something, some part of it become imcopatible with another, or new hardware piece is imcompatible with the old one (when upgrading), or it just fails. With no exception, PC always fails, i wonder if what they say about mac is true: Macs are very well integrated hardware, and very stable for years.
<kostkon> Dasda, if yes, you could remove wine-gecko and install wine1.2-gecko
<^workman^> Stargazer: check out sbackup
<Dasda> Kostkon: no i dont have wine 1.2 package installed
<kostkon> Dasda, aha. ok
<^workman^> !sbackup
<^workman^> hmm
<^workman^> !backup
<squircle> kernel_script: for me, it's the great hardware. i love my MBP like nothing else; they're tough, well-build, and very fast. OS X is even more stable than ubuntu (i know, i was surprised too)
<Dasda> should i  install wine 1.2? and wine1.2-gecko?
<squircle> ^workman^: ubottu is offline
<squircle> Dasda: yes.
<minimec> Dasda: Update from 1.0 to 1.2. Looks that 1.0 is quiet old...
<kostkon> Dasda, could you give this in a terminal just for testing:  iexplore.exe http://www.google.com/
<squircle> Dasda: they won't give you any help if you're running 1.0, it's soooo old
<kostkon> Dasda, does it open a browser window?
<Dasda> no says command not found
#ubuntu 2009-12-02
<Scottybuk> hey. anyone know how i can set a certain anout of ram to a user
<Scottybuk> restrict them from going over 300mb?
<kostkon> Dasda, hmm, like this?:  iexplore http://www.google.com/
<Dasda> how do i remove this wine before i install new one or will it do it automatically?
<Dasda> kostkon: yes
<BottomBitch> how do I find what version of OpenSuse i'm on? (not using umane -a)
<ikus060> Hi, I'm looking for someone familiar with xindy. Is there any ?? Xindy is part of LaTeX
<kostkon> Dasda, did it open a browser window?
<mess> o.o
<kernel_script> squircle, thanks for answer. I see, it might be, since Ubuntu risk more for more faster innovation, more bugs, but more fast innovation and improvement. I'm judging mac os x take longer to release a new version, so it probalby more stable, like a Debian or so.
<minimec> Dasda: If you choose the wine 1.2 package for install in synaptic, it will uninstall 1.0...
<Dasda> minimec: thanks doing it now
<Dasda> kostkon: no it said command not found in terminal
<^workman^> !sbackup
<mess> Wow. This is like standing in a giant crowd of people... I've never seen an IRC server so busy.
<squircle> kernel_script: well, Apple does update the unix utilities quite often, and OS X is rather linux/unix-like. what I suggest doing if you need any utils that are open source or linux-availble, install darwinports. i did, and i can run everything i could on ubuntu and more
<kostkon> Dasda, hmm. then it's not working even though you have wine-gecko installed. yeah, try with wine1.2 and wine1.2-gecko
<Scottybuk> hey. anyone know how i can set a certain anout of ram to a user. restrict them from using more than 300?
<^workman^> mess: when your distro is on top of distrowatch.com.... your doing something right!
<mess> apparently so, ^workman^
<squircle> Scottybuk: try researching ulimit
<Scottybuk> thanks squircle
<squircle> :)
<Dasda> kostkon: just finished getting wine1.2 will give it a try now
<kostkon> Dasda, and wine1.2-gecko?
<kernel_script> squircle, oh thanks for the tip. That looks great : )
<squircle> kernel_script: it's as simple as sudo port install ________ instead of sudo aptitude install _____
<Dasda> kostkon: yes, it chose that automatically once i chose wine1.2
<kostkon> Dasda, ok
<darkipod> what can I use to access .axx file in Karmic .axx file are encrypted file made with AxCrypt
<timClicks> can anyone think of a reason why my internet browser doesn't seem to want to open pages, but other applications are fine accessing the internet?
<kaski> I have a very slow Internet connection in Ubuntu compared to Windows. Any suggestions?
<^workman^> darkipod: Does AxCrypt run on Linux/Mac?
<^workman^> No, not directly it does not. However, some users have been successful in running AxCrypt under Wine, the Windows emulator.
<squircle> ^workman^: i was about to say the same thing; yay, google.
<darkipod> no windows only
<squircle> darkipod: WINE
<kernel_script> squircle, i see. Mac os x looks fun to play with too, Unix based right? I think i'll probalby feel home hehe, how's the file system? There is a root / and main directories like usr var etc too?
<darkipod> dude said maybe wine can run it but I have no clue how to use wine
<Leoneof`> anyone can help me about network-manager? >_>
<timClicks> kernel_script: OS X is based on FreeBSD (I think)
<Dasda> kastkon: done getting 1.2 but that commang still not working
<squircle> kernel_script: i'll give you an overview in detail via privmsg
<kernel_script> timClicks, i see, i read something about that
<btimby> Does anybody know how to set up network-manager to connect only the first interface that works? wired or wifi? right now it is bringing up both when I boot up. I would like wired only unless eth0 is unavailable and only then bring up wifi (eth1).
<Leoneof`> anyone can help me about network-manager? >_>
<^workman^> darkipod: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<kaski> I have a very slow Internet connection in Ubuntu compared to Windows. Any suggestionsÉ
<timClicks> kaski: this is odd. how are you connected to the net?
<kaski> timClicks: I'm neither a linux or internet expert, but its a wired connection
<timClicks> btimby: you want to look for NetworkManager
<timClicks> btimby: in google
<timClicks> btimby: that capitalisation is important
<giovanni> DCC LIST
<Dasda> squircel and kostkon, i have same problem with the ebook with wine 1.2
<kostkon> Dasda, :/
<minimec> kaski: That is strange. wired connections shouldn't be a problem...
<timClicks> btimby: you can make a cheap workaround by setting them to manually connect if you want, but i'm not sure about scripting the app
<Nim_> Hi I dont know if anyone can help me or not but Im having some keyboard and sound issues.. it seems some of the keys of my keyboard are being displayed incorrectly ie: the question mark is appearing as É. my other problem is that my headset isnt working, i can hear sound coming from the monitor and the headset when i have it plugged into the jack, and the microphone doesnt work at all. i cant find solutions anywhere. could it be a hardwa
<Nim_> re compatibility issueÉ Ive tried two different headsets & keyboards.. same results
<^workman^> kaski: what is running slow?
<Leoneof`> when i turn OFF button for wlan0(internal)...the wlan1(external) will stop and will be off too, if wlan0 is ON...wlan1 will start , what the hell?!
<kostkon> Dasda, you could try to install the real ie, using ies4linux
<kaski> minimec: i have no idea either, it auto-configured the internet for me
<Dasda> kostkon: that command to open google.com doesnt work either
<timClicks> Nim_: which font are you using?
<kaski> ^workman^: well for one, google takes 15 seconds to load in firefox and epiphany
<kostkon> !ies4linux
<kostkon> !test
<Nim_> im sorryÉ
<timClicks> Nim_: can you go to Applications > Accessories > Character Map
<kaski> ^workman^: although, downloading updates and being in IRC isnt bad
<Nim_> i am there
<minimec> kaski: Did you change the router recently or is it the first time you run linux behind this router?
<kostkon> Dasda, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ies4linux
<kaski> minimec: i just recently reinstalled ubuntu, ive had previous versions with the same problem (9.04)
<kaski> same router
<Dasda> !ies4linux
<minimec> kaski: Hmmm... Try to set MTU to 1492 for your connection, like sudo ifconfig etho MTU 1492
<Dasda> kostkon: i've found the ebook viewer it uses to open the book. its called ebook pro available at www.ebookpro.com
<kaski> sure ill try it
<kostkon> Dasda, lets see
<SlimG> Anyone know of a modern mail client that actually supports ordinary features like IMAP-Idle and mapping of IMAP folders like "Trash", "Sent" etc. ? Evolution don't
<minimec> kaski: eth0 ;)
<squircle> SlimG: Thunderbird
<^workman^> slimg: thunderbird baby
<Leoneof`> when i turn OFF button for wlan0(internal)...the wlan1(external) will stop and will be off too, if wlan0 is ON...wlan1 will start , what the hell?!
<kaski> that didnt seem to make a difference
<liyingqiao> how long can try win7 in virtualbox?
<kaski> minimec: hold on, it seems to have helped
<Nim_> timClicks it says I am using sans I think at least that is what is selected
<kostkon> Dasda, not much info on that page :/
<SlimG> squircle & ^workman^ : And there's no other alternatives?
<liyingqiao> can i try it by many times?
<Scottybuk> this might sound stupid but how the hell do i get ulimit?
<squircle> SlimG: i've never bothered to look; i just love thunderbird
<squircle> Scottybuk: just head over to Synaptic and search for it
<kaski> minimec: it is better but it still feels slower than windows
<^workman^> SlimG: dido what squircle said
<Dasda> kostkon i can dcc you the ebook if  u want. it is 1.8megabytes. just to see if it my ubuntu setup or ubuntu as whole
<kostkon> Dasda, i don;t think it's necessary
<^workman^> SlimG: check out http://email.about.com/od/linuxemailclients/tp/Linux-UNIX-Email-Clients-fo---.htm at the top of the list is... you guessed it "Thunderbird" woot!
<kostkon> Dasda, i mean, it just doesn't work with wine. try installing ie if you want
<kaski> minimec: yup its definitely faster now
<minimec> kaski: Check the configuration of your router. That is rather a router configuration problem, then a linux problem... The hardware seems to be recognized and working...
<Leoneof`> hey nytek_
<nytek_> Leoneof`: yo
<kaski> minimec: okay thanks for your help anyway, at least its bearable now
<Leoneof`> nytek_: remember my question? any solution ? :/
<minimec> kaski: The problem is now, that the next time you boot it will be set on 1500 again... :( As I mentioned, check the router configuration
<SlimG> ^workman^: Thanks, I'll check out Sylpheed and Balsa
<kaski> minimec: why is that so?
<nytek_> Leoneof`: refresh me?
<Dasda> kostkon: yea trying to figure out how to install ie. I would be happy if i could extract the exe file too cause there is probably html files inside if it uses ie
<Leoneof`> nytek_: it is about gnome-network-manager... when i turn OFF button for wlan0(internal)...the wlan1(external) will stop and will be off too, if wlan0 is ON...wlan1 will start :/
<kostkon> Dasda, ok. check the page i gave you: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ies4linux
<Squideshi> What is the purpose of the Ubuntu Start Page in Firefox?
<nytek_> Dasda: why do you want ie? :/
<nytek_> Squideshi: to promote ubuntu?
<Squideshi> nytek_: To those already using Ubuntu? :)
<giovanni> dcc get
<^workman^> Squideshi: just incase you forget what distro you are using
<minimec> kaski: Because 1500 is default setting. Your router is configured for 1492. Change that on the router...
<Dasda> kostkon yea following that page but the website for ie4linux is getting blocked for some reason
<kaski> minimec: so i should go into the router settings using firefox?
<kostkon> Dasda, hmm
<nytek_> Squideshi: well, the start page just gives you more information about ubuntu. community, forums, guides, updates..
<nytek_> Leoneof`: that sounds like a configuration issue
<Dasda> kostkon: that page tells me to google ies4linux
<Squideshi> ^workman^: Doesn't System > About Ubuntu take care of that?
<nytek_> Leoneof`: its got me stumped, but what are you essentially trying to do?
<^workman^> Squideshi: yes, but quick links on the startpage are nice for people new to linux and ubuntu
<kostkon> Dasda, yeah
<Balsaq> mt friend wants me to do a re-install for him, he gummed his computer up real good with a virus and probably tons of spyware. when he turns his computer on all he get is a big message about a virus. his computer is smoked at this point. i told him to ditch windows and go for ubuntu. i am hoping ubuntu will wipe thie HD clean and rid him of the virus. i have done several ubuntu/xubuntu/linux distro installs for myself, but hav
<Balsaq> e no experience with virus'. can the virus stop me from installing ubuntu?
<ssmit> Is there a resource anyone can point me to on how to set up a Ubuntu "home media server"?
<Squideshi> ^workman^: You would think there would be links on the desktop for that.
<^workman^> Squideshi: Most of the time, people won't use the help button... =)
<Dasda> kostkon, figured a way around getting ies4linux now
<minimec> kaski: I would do so. Your router blocks the communication ports of the tcp protocolthat checks and handles the data parts (the missing 8 bits)
<Dasda> kostkon: any way to extract the exe?
<^workman^> Squideshi: Hmm, you could submit a feature request to the ubuntu folks. See what they have to say... =)
<eni23> hello. does someone knows how i can change the resolution of my secound screen (nvidia twinview) in cli?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to refresh the audio output?
<Leoneof`> nytek_: i've laptop with internal wlan0, it is useless because i want to connect network very far, so i use external antenna to usb wlan1
<^workman^> Squideshi: for me, linux is linux.... I've been using it way to long to really notice all of the little bits of branding.. I just setup my systems how I need them and i'm off and running =)
<itilious> is there a standalone flash player for ubuntu?
<kostkon> Dasda, er, no. you said you have already tried to extract it with cabextract and on windows, i assume
<Squideshi> ^workman^: I thought I would discuss a little before submitting any sort of official request. I like to give the opportunity for others to present a good argument for why things are the way they are.
<nytek_> Leoneof`: ok, well you're going to have to use terminal to connect to that "very" far network
<kostkon> Dasda, so, i don;t really know any other way you could try
<ChogyDan> itilious: never heard of that, why do you want that?
<Dasda> kostkon: yes cabextract doesnt work. i havent tried to extract on windows cause it was working fine on it
<Nim_> i dont really know where else to look, is there anyone who can help me or point me in the right directionÉ
<Stargazer> ^workman^, how do i know if sbackup is done ?
<kostkon> Dasda, :/
<Balsaq> can i take a virus infected windows computer and install ubuntu and rid the computer of the virus and install ubuntu at the same time?
<nytek_> Nim_: can you repost the problem, i didnt see it
<jrib> !helpme | Nim_
<ubottu> Nim_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Nim_> Hi I dont know if anyone can help me or not but Im having some keyboard and sound issues.. it seems some of the keys of my keyboard are being displayed incorrectly ie: the question mark is appearing as É. my other problem is that my headset isnt working, i can hear sound coming from the monitor and the headset when i have it plugged into the jack, and the microphone doesnt work at all. i cant find solutions anywhere. could it be a hardwa
<Nim_> re compatibility issueÉ
<LordQuackstar> I've got an interesting issue: My built in sound was working a few days ago on my old computer but now its not. The sound app shows dummy output, but cat /proc/asound/devices shows a bunch of items
<Leoneof`> nytek_: plus... the program wicd is work fine, but i'd like to use gnmoe-network-manager, i hope this will be fixed next version :|
<nytek_> Nim_: what?
<jrib> Nim_: system -> preferences -> keyboard  ensure your keyboard layout is correct
<itilious> ChogyDan, found swfdec flash player would that work to play standalone interactive swf files?
<DisguisedAngel> I need to create a launcher on the desktop that launches a file in this manner: "./pystromo-remap.py -m default.map" I can't figure out how to write the command line entry in the launcher to point to the correct folder which is /home/angel/.config/pystromo. Can someone please tell me the correct way to write this command in the launcher?
<LordQuackstar> How can i make the sound app see my built in sound?
<Nim_> ive tried mfiddling with those settings but it seems nothing helps
<nytek_> Leoneof`: what is the benefit of using gnome network manager over wicd?
<jrib> DisguisedAngel: why would you want to run "./whatever.py"? just give the full path
<Nim_> right now im using the razer lycosa.. i thought it might be a compatibility issue so i tried my compaq keyboard but that had the same result..
<ChogyDan> itilious: mmm, probably not.  I think that is an opensource thing, not the adobe flash.  Can't you open it in firefox?
<itilious> nope, and yes swfdec did play the file
<itilious> its an interactive pretest for some study material ;)
<nytek_> Nim_: it has to be your keyboard layout, follow what jrib said.
<Nim_> ok i will try that
<minimec> LordQuackstar: 1.) sudo apt-get install pavucontrol 2.) open pavucontrol and play around ;)
<DisguisedAngel> jrib, I don't understand your question... I try putting in the path and then the file name, here like this "/home/angel/.config/pystromo/./pystromo-remap.py -m default.map" and it doesnt' work. I don't know how to write the command in the launcher correctly.
<ChogyDan> very good then!
<Leoneof`> nytek_: gnome-network-manager can use both wlan0, and wlan1... but wicd is for one wlan
<LordQuackstar> minimec: I will try that
<jrib> DisguisedAngel: do you understand what "./" is for in "./pystromo-remap.py"?
<nytek_> Leoneof`: didnt you juse say they were both working via wicd?
<ChogyDan> Leoneof`: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Dasda> anyone else have trouble viewing ebooks in ubuntu?
<DisguisedAngel> jrib, I think I do, but I am new to linux. I thought it just runs the pystromo-remap.py script/program.
<jrib> Dasda: no
<eni23> ﻿does someone knows how i can change the resolution of my secound screen (nvidia twinview) in command line?
<Leoneof`> nytek_: sometimes i want to disconnect wlan0 ,
<Squideshi> Dasda: In what format and with what application?
<Leoneof`> ChogyDan: 9.10
<nytek_> ah i see
<nytek_> Leoneof`: ahh i see
<Dasda> Squideshi: exe and with ebookpro
<giovanni> dcc
<giovanni> \dcc
<giovanni> \dcc help
<giovanni> \dcc help
<jrib> DisguisedAngel: . is your current directory.  The current directory isn't in the default PATH so if you want to execute a file in your current directory, you need to provide the path.  So for example, say you want to run /a/b.py: You could, if you are *anywhere*, just run /a/b.py.  Or if you were in /a, you could run ./b.py.  Or if you were in / you could just run a/b.py
<jrib> DisguisedAngel: so that tells you you don't need the '.' in the first part of your command.  The second thing you need to take care of is this "default.map".  I assume that's a file somewhere.
<Squideshi> Dasda: The ebook is in EXE format?
<LordQuackstar> minimec: Pulseaudio tries to use dummy output as well...
<Dasda> Squideshi: yes, thats why i wouldnt mind it if i could even get the exe to unpack but cant even do that
<Nim_> i am afraid im having no luck with either keyboard.. the razer lycosa i can understand not working but the other i just dont get. my layout is set correctly..
<DisguisedAngel> jrib, ah, I understand. That clears up a lot. So the command should look like this "/home/angel/.config/pystromo/pystromo-remap.py -m /home/angel/.config/pystromo/default.map"
<giovanni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sdwrage> Hey, in KDE, how do I localize a widget to one particular desktop?
<jrib> DisguisedAngel: yes, that should work unless the script requires something from your environment
<minimec> LordQuackstar: check the settings there. That gives you a lot of possibilities. You should be able to send the sound of your software to every sound device you want.
<sdwrage> I have a SOHO desktop widget I dont want on my first Desktop but want it on my second
<LordQuackstar> minimec: Hardware Outputs devices shows nothing
<Leoneof`> brb
<DisguisedAngel> jrib, thanks alot for your help! That worked perfectly and explains a lot to me on how to create a launcher in the future.
<jrib> DisguisedAngel: no problem.  By the way, if you want to do something complicated, it's usually easier to write a short bash script and then just have the launcher run that
<minimec> LordQuackstar: That is bad. <alt>F2 gstreamter-properties ... and check the hardware there. Could be that your soundchip is not working properly.
<sdwrage> is there any way to localize a plasma widget to 1 specific desktop??
<LordQuackstar> minimec: One sec, i'm doing another restart just to make sure that program installed properley
<Squideshi> Dasda: EXE files are usually for Microsoft operating systems. Where did you get the file?
<Nim_> jrib.. i have tried fiddling with the keyboard layout settings.. nothing has changed.. I think I am doomed forever lol..
<Dasda> Squideshi: vgsports
<jrib> Nim_: yep, don't know what else to suggest
<Nim_> thank you though
<Dasda> Squdeshi i can give u the link for download. it is only 1.8megs
<Squideshi> Dasda: Don't give me the link for download. Give me the link for the webpage that has the link for download.
<Dasda> Squideshi: i message it to you cause I was unsure if we are allowed to post links here
<sdwrage> is there any way to localize a plasma widget to 1 specific desktop??
<G_S_SR> Please Help, ive installed ubuntu karmic, and everything worked perfectly. i updated through "update manager" and after a restart, my cpu is being used constantly. it wasnt like that before the update. ive even reformated and reinstalled ubuntu thinking it was something i did, with the same results. any suggestions?
<thriftwerk> i'm having the same problem G_S_SR, no one has responded to my question
<boss_mc> G_S_SR: what process is using the CPU?
<gcleric> G_S_SR: what process is using all the CPU...what does "top" say?
<G_S_SR> thriftwerk:  really? are you certain it was the update?
<minimec> G_S_SR: start ubuntu and press (and hold) the <shift>button at boot. Then choose an olde kernel (not recovery)
<gcleric> boss_mc: jinks!
<cant> Im getting some massive lag on my yahoo chess... I have high speed cable and ubuntu 9.10  is there anything I can do to speed up the connection
<thriftwerk> G_S_SR, yeah.  but i'm not so luck as you.  my laptop runs at 100% CPU load even with visual effects turned off for 15 minutes and then it just shuts off completely.
<boss_mc> G_S_SR: If it's apt-xapiian-indexer then that's a (fairly) one off job that apt uses to calculate its state
<xover> what should an idle system load be with a few messenger services running?
<G_S_SR> gcleric:  xorg and devkit-disks are at the top of the list
<skyl> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<xover> regarding system load, if my cpu is running at 15%, why is my load .85
<skyl> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<G_S_SR> gcleric: but those 2 arent peaking out. theyre using a fairly small amount of cpui
<td123> hi
<greezmunkey> hello ppl :)
<G_S_SR> minimec:  if chosing the old kernal works, should i manuallly update the kernal or set it to chose the old kernal at startup?
<thriftwerk> bfr0v3rfl0w guten tag
<bitfox> guys... whan i do the update to karmic there was a strange behavior from the system. Sometimes ubuntu give me fake crashes of applications
<cant> I have high speed cable and ubuntu 9.10 and there is some massive lag on yahoo chess.. Is there anything I can do to speed up the connection
<boss_mc> cant: can you choose a game server to connect to? if so pick one nearby....
<greezmunkey> Anyone here have any idea what type of HDD format that old ATT unix used?
<bitfox> had someone the same behavior?
<cant> no.... not on yahoo chess.. It is whereever it is'
<gcleric> G_S_SR: so your CPU is pegged but nothing is using it?
<howdy`> hey people
<gcleric> howdy`: howdy!
<thriftwerk> howdy howdy`
<cant> howdy I have high speed cable and ubuntu 9.10 and there is some massive lag on yahoo chess.. Is there anything I can do to speed up the connectio
<G_S_SR> gcleric:  thats what it seems, it wont list whatever is using it
<boss_mc> cant: anything else using your connection?
<minimec> G_S_SR: You can set the default kernel in /etc/grub-something(?). That should do it. it seems to be a bug with your hardware. You could also try to file a bug, but to trace a kernel bug... ;)
<thriftwerk> try a different browser cant
<cant> nothing I know of    also using wpa security
<cant> firefox
<gcleric> G_S_SR: I'm with minimec ... roll back to the old kerenl.
<G_S_SR> ok im gonna try a restart and choose the old kernal, just to narrow it down
<thriftwerk> i didn't ask what kind of browser, i said to try a different one (e.g. opera)
<bdfoster_iPhone_> he left lol
<G_S_SR> thanks for the advise, if you dont see me again, it worked and you guys rule
<jahnkeanater> is it possible to set grub up to boot into ubuntu if it is powered on by lan and windows by default
<bdfoster_iPhone_> jahnkeanater:
<thriftwerk> anyone care to englighten me as to what might be causing 100% CPU and fan usage on a new 9.10 installation with no apps running and no special effects only to result in a complete shut down after 15 min?
<jahnkeanater> or say boot ubuntu depending on the system time
<Squideshi> jahnkeanater: I would go to #grub and ask that question.
<jahnkeanater> ok thanks
<xnox> Hello! How to enable auto-login?
<timClicks> is unmount in nautlius the same as "safely remove drive"?
<boss_mc> thriftwerk: top not showing a mibehaving app?
<bdfoster_iPhone_> what he said lol
<G_S_SR> lol, im back
<thriftwerk> nou, nothing boss_mc
<thriftwerk> no
<G_S_SR> tried the old kernal, and its still peaked
<thriftwerk> it's a wubi install, might that be it?
<Squideshi> xnox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<thriftwerk> no problems in my win partition
<xnox> Squideshi: thanks
<G_S_SR> thriftwerk:  i did a fresh install, it was the update
<thriftwerk> i'm guessing its a hardware conflict boss_mc
<G_S_SR> thriftwerk: if were talking bout the same thing
<thriftwerk> nou, G_S_SR sorry
<BottomBitch> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I set cups to always start on boot? Currently I am just starting it always with 'sudo /etc/init.d/cups start' :\
<thriftwerk> no is what i meant to say, geez i can't type
<boss_mc> Mike_lifeguard: look in /etc/rc2.d/ for a script to launch it
<doolittlework> hi there
<doolittlework> can one setup a root password for ubutu?
<boss_mc> Mike_lifeguard: should be called something like SXXcups (where XX is a number)
<boss_mc> !root | doolittlework
<ubottu> doolittlework: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<doolittlework> !root
<Mike_lifeguard> boss_mc: Yep, I see /etc/rc2.d/S50cups
<minimec> doolittlework: 'sudo -i', then 'passwd' in a terminal
 * howdy` worships the great and powerful dudo
<boss_mc> Mike_lifeguard: what does 'runlevel' give you?
<howdy`> um, sudo, lol
<timClicks> doolittlework: basically, ubuntu makes it very hard for users to run their pc as root
<kaski> Ubuntu installed some proprietary drivers for my graphics card but I still can't enable fancy desktop effects
<boss_mc> doolittlework: for good reason (root = too powerful = bad)
<woodyjlw> have a synaptics touchpad I need help with. dose anyone have a sec to give me some advice or help
<howdy`> i know nothing about touchpad. sorry
<Mike_lifeguard> boss_mc: 2
<doolittlework> minimec: if i wanna use winscp to link to server to move some files, i dont have acces to move files says access denied, how does one remedy this?
<Mike_lifeguard> boss_mc: The troubleshooter (God, ubuntu needs more of those!) says to do System>Administration>Services and look for cups there, but I don't have any such entry. (this is on karmic)
<skyl> pointing grub2 at the linux-rt kernel howto?
<minimec> woodyjlw: What ubuntu are you on? I never had problems with synaptics touchpads...
<woodyjlw> running 9.04 and I just want to make the touch more sensitive
<skyl> the first reboot after had the rt as an option but then 2nd reboot just boots direct to -generic without a menu
<boss_mc> Mike_lifeguard: is /etc/rc2.d/S50cups pointing to /etc/init.d/cups?
<skyl> woodyjlw, you can do it with the GUI under mouse iirc
<Mike_lifeguard> boss_mc: yes
<skyl> woodyjlw, System>Preference>Mouse
<Mike_lifeguard> huh, my cups printer disappeared just now O__o
<minimec> woodyjlw: Try to use the mouse-tool in the preferences menu in the system menu.
<boss_mc> Mike_lifeguard: have you looked in the system logs to see if it's just failing to start (because with that setup, it should start on boot)
<chadbrochill> I have an issue with my ubuntu installaiton
<RPG_Master> Anyone mind helping my buddy with his aptitude problems? http://paste.ubuntu.com/332738/
<boss_mc> Mike_lifeguard: or tired using 'sudo service cups start' to start it (I think that's better than /etc/init.d/cups in karmic)
<Mike_lifeguard> boss_mc: the init script seemed to work, but I'll check the logs now as the network printer disappeared :(
<minimec> doolittlework: That is a network config (access rights) question. As I never worked with winscp (had to google it), I don't have an answer to you ;)
<RPG_Master> anyone?
<MatsW> Hi, I am trying to get another hdd running but the system stopes at "Boot from (hd0,0)ext 3 Starting up... , the other hdd is sata2 drive, formated with ext 3 - How do I do this?
<RPG_Master> He can't install anything until this is resolved
<woodyjlw> I have tried to use system > preference>mouse but nothing for increasing the sensitivity of the touching or tapping....I some times have to tap several times to get it to do something when it never did this on older ubuntu oh and I notice it was better on 9.10 but I cant get 9.10 to work with acpi stuff on this laptop
<bdfoster_iPhone> chadbrochill: whats the problem?
<thedoble> RPG_Master: looks like it might be a dns issue?
<skyl> sudo update-grub; sudo update-grub2
<boss_mc> RPG_Master: thedoble: it's not DNS, that IP address is correct
<boss_mc> can he ping that address?
<MatsW> skyl: was that ment for me?
<minimec> woodyjlw: ok. there are two software tools... gsynaptics and qsynaptics I think. You could try these. Another way would be to configure it manually in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf (thre is none in 'karmic')...
<RPG_Master> Could he just stop installing the MS-core-fonts package?
<skyl> that was in answering my own question
<mrpinky> hi :D i saw that xmame doesn't appear to have a -dev package. where can i get the source?
<kaski> Someone said you could have both Kubuntu and Ubuntu, and you could choose between them when booting, can anyone tell me how to do this? (I have Ubuntu)
<boss_mc> RPG_Master: he could do 'sudo dpkg --remove ttf-mscorefont-installer'
<RPG_Master> boss_mc: Thanks
<skyl> MatsW, but is somewhat pertinent, what release?
<Mike_lifeguard> boss_mc: I don't see any errors in the cups logs, and the service seems to be running OK (here and on the server)
<Squideshi> Mike_lifeguard: Does CUPS appear in System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs?
<MatsW> skyl: 9.10 agree with that in thought but I am not sure
<woodyjlw> I would really like to get 9.10 to work on my laptop really but after install I cant close lid and suspend and wake correctly
<skyl> I don't know about this grub2 business ... yeah, you should try it .. you might be pointed at the wrong machine, maybe change the priority in the bios ..
<MatsW> skyl: my main drive boots without issues - its when I connect this other drive it just doesnt boot up
<MatsW> skyl: bios is configured with the right order
<skyl> yeah, maybe that is taking of hd0
<skyl> hrm
<SirChris> anybody willing to give me some help on setting up a GUI from a command line install of 9.10
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: I don't have a 'sessions' entry, but I do have 'Startup Programs' and it isn't in there, no.
<skyl> !grub | MatsW
<ubottu> MatsW: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<skyl> !grub2 | MatsW
<ubottu> MatsW: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: ATM, I'm more concerned that I can no longer find or print to the network printer at all. That's more important than whether it starts on boot or not
<doolittlework> hoe do i giva a user access to do root cahnges?
<boss_mc> SirChris: you could install ubuntu-desktop (installs ALL the defualt ubuntu desktop software)
<huttsonn> Help! Having problem in installing mplayer. When I mark it for installation, there is a long list of libxxx packages to be installed. When I mark these for installations, I get msg about packages with unresolvable dependencies.
<Squideshi> Mike_lifeguard: OK. Are you using the GUI or CLI to configure CUPS?
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: GUI for cups on my laptop, CLI for cups server on the server (well, there is the web interface too)
<minimec> woodyjlw: There were a lot of changes with 'karmic' but reading your statement I guess you don't use a ATI card... ;) Suspend and hibernation is working on all my ATI cards...
<boss_mc> mrpinky: 'apt-get source xmame' will get the actual source code, for just the headers I do not know
<woodyjlw> I went into power setting with 9.10 and set the suspend up but it never wakes....and that is the only version of ubuntu that I have used that has that problem. I do have it on my desktop running really really good
<SirChris> boss_mc: I just started using ubuntu and I would of just installed crunchbang for a cleaner install but I need to use 9.10 which crunchbang doesn't support yet because 9.10 is running flawlessly on my acer as1410
<Squideshi> Mike_lifeguard: Is the printer attached to the laptop or the server?
<mark__> Any terminal harddrive benchmark software? I need to see what speed Im getting out of my server.
<mrpinky> boss_mc, thanks!
<boss_mc> SirChris: so you want the full ubuntu install?
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: server
<Squideshi> Mike_lifeguard: Does the printer appear in CUPS on the server?
<woodyjlw> I am using ati 200m graphics card
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: Yes.
<SirChris> boss_mc well I find gnome is running very laggish on a 1.2ghz processor and it comes with so much unnecessary software so I just wanted to set one up myself with only what I need
<Squideshi> Mike_lifeguard: You are sharing the printer via what protocol?
<boss_mc> SirChris: fair enough, did you look at xubuntu (ubuntu with xfce in place of gnome)
<boss_mc> SirChris: you can install xubuntu-desktop to get that if you like the look of it
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: Dunno, whatever cups uses to do it
<xover> can someone explain how to reduce cpu load?
<minimec> mark__: you could use the console version of this http://phoronix-test-suite.com/
<boss_mc> SirChris: Or, I found a page a while back for gettign a minimal GUI from server, I'll try to find it again...
<SirChris> boss_mc I am really just trying to save myself the hassle of removing all the software
<xover> this looks bad to me load average: 0.57, 0.44, 0.6
<Squideshi> Mike_lifeguard: The printer is connected to the server via parallel or USB?
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: USB
<mark__> minimec : thanks, will give it a try
<SirChris> boss_mc: and gnome and xfce just use up so much more resources than some of the other window managers
<Squideshi> Mike_lifeguard: Are you running Ubuntu 9.10 on the server, and do you have access to it right now?
<bokchoi> hi everyone. is possible to use xbox 360 controller as game controller in ubuntu ??
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: Yes and yes
<boss_mc> SirChris: install xserver-xorg and a window manager and a login manager?
<Squideshi> Go into System > Administration > Printing on the server.
<Squideshi> Mike_lifeguard: Go into System > Administration > Printing on the server.
<bdfoster_iPhone_> bokchoi: I use my ps3 controller, idk about xbox
<SirChris> boss_mc: I practiced installing a command line system on qEmu but I ran into problems when trying to apt-get the window managers and run the x enviroment
<woodyjlw> every since I left 8.04 and 8.10 my ati has not been the same but I know it is due to ati not ubuntu so I dont blame ubuntu  but I cant get my 200m ati to work corectly with 9.10
<bokchoi> bdfoster_iPhone: i should try to plug in and to test?
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: The server is CLI :\
<GodfatherofEire> Whats the command to completely wipe a hard drive (if there is one, 'cause formatting hasnt worked)
<AspireZ> arab support channel plz?
<SirChris> boss_mc: gave me a harddrive error even though it said it was fine and just kept repeating, don't want that to happen on my computer you know
<Squideshi> Mike_lifeguard: Have you removed GNOME?
<bdfoster_iPhone_> it won't hurt, but google is your friend. the ps3 controller didn't just work
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: the server is a server, I didn't have to
<bokchoi> bdfoster_iPhone: i understand. there will be much to configurate?
<Squideshi> Mike_lifeguard: I see. I thought Ubuntu Karmic always came with GNOME. Sorry about that.
<GodfatherofEire> !arabic > AspireZ
<ubottu> AspireZ, please see my private message
<boss_mc> SirChris: http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-to-setup-lighter-faster-minimal.html
<BraveSaintStuart> so... this is probably going to take awhile
<boss_mc> SirChris: somthing like that?
<bdfoster_iPhone> bokchoi: depends on who develops that stuff
<BraveSaintStuart> but... I'm having a hard time installing adobe flashplayer on my Firefox
<GodfatherofEire> Guys, kinda need the command to wipe a hard drive
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: no problem. I think (looking at the 'add printer' page of CUPS web interface) that the printer is now being recognized on a different USB port. I'll try removing the old one and re-adding it...
<skyl> I added ``linux-rt``, I ran ``$ sudo update-grub`` and I see ``Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-9-rt`` but then I don't get a choice when I reboot.
<woodyjlw> my touchpad works perfect in 9.10 but not so good in 9.04 ...lol can I take the good parts of 9.10 and the good parts of 9.04 and make a perfect UBUNYU OS ???  lol
<Squideshi> Mike_lifeguard: Sounds reasonable.
<tomg555> Hi, is there a good way to get a good verticle panel working in gnome?
<BraveSaintStuart> so if anyone can explain this to a computer illiterate idiot, that would be... helpful
<SirChris> boss_mc: yeah I have been trying to get something like that setup and then I could customize it to look all nice like crunchbang myself, basically I want a 9.10 crunchbang but I read it wasn't working too well to try and update crunchbang from 9.04 to 9.10
<kostkon> !flash | BraveSaintStuart
<ubottu> BraveSaintStuart: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bokchoi> GodfatherofEire: Use dd.
<kaski> My internet is way way slower in ubuntu than in windows, i have a wired connection. any suggestions?
<SirChris> boss_mc: in 9.10 all my function keys are working, wifi has great strength and doesn't drop, webcam is working everything, 9.04 not so much
<GodfatherofEire> bokchoi, that'll wipe all the data on the HD, kinda like DBaN? (Formatting isnt working)
<BraveSaintStuart> thanks much
<erUSUL> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-7 (karmic), package size 44 kB, installed size 140 kB
<BraveSaintStuart> although I'm not sure about the commands for this
<huttsonn> does mplayer work in ubuntu?
<BraveSaintStuart> such as !Restricted
<jrib> huttsonn: of course
<BraveSaintStuart> what am I supposed to do with that
<boss_mc> SirChris: or the slightly more official (and lower resource dependant) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<bokchoi> GodfatherofEire: i dont know what dban is, but assuming you just want to erase the contents and not have to worry about security then yes it will work. the command syntax is something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd1 (or whatever your hd is)
<bdfoster_iPhone> bokchoi: there are plenty of tutorials out there for this on google, should be no sweat.
<tomg555> What's the best way to get a verticle panel to work right in gnome?
<huttsonn> jrib: Help! Having problem in installing mplayer. When I mark it for installation, there is a long list of libxxx packages to be installed. When I mark these for installations, I get msg about packages with unresolvable dependencies.
<bokchoi> bdfoster_iPhone: im googling it now, thx. just thought i'd ask right off the bat and see if anyone's done it and failed.
<skyl> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 , there she is ...
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: yeah, that didn't help :\
<tony_> vlc mite work too
<GodfatherofEire> bokchoi, thanks
<jrib> huttsonn: what version of ubuntu? have you installed any packages manually?  Have you enabled any unofficial repositories?
<kaski> My internet is way way slower in ubuntu than in windows, i have a wired connection. any suggestions?
<minimec> huttsonn: try to use the medibuntu repository. That could be a good start...
<Mike_lifeguard> Squideshi: aha, now there are errors: E [01/Dec/2009:21:20:35 -0400] [cups-driverd] Bad driver information file "/usr/share/cups/drv/sample.drv"!
<Squideshi> Mike_lifeguard: Well, I'm guessing that the problem has to be on the laptop side, assuming that the printer is still shared and published on the server.
<SirChris> boss_mc: simple question, if I plug in a usb key can I install the system onto that instead of my harddrive so if it fails or panics I can just wipe the key and start over
<bokchoi> GodfatherofEire: if you need secure encrypted hd wipe i would recommend truecrypt. but im sure a security expert would have a better answer than that
<bdfoster_iPhone> gotcha. looks like the controllers are similar in the way they connect. it should br no biggie.
<huttsonn> ok, thks.
<jrib> what just happened...?
<GodfatherofEire> bokchoi, i dont need a secure wipe, formatting just isnt working
<woodyjlw> if I install ubuntu 9.10 on here again could I get help on here fixing suspend and wake problem?   cause 9.10 will fix my touchpad problems I am haveing
<bokchoi> GodfatherofEire: good luck. dd should definitely work. it takes a while tho.
<GodfatherofEire> bokchoi, trying to set up a gpt partition table, but the default ubuntu install uses an msdos partition table
<kaski> My internet is way way slower in ubuntu than in windows, i have a wired connection. any suggestions?
<GodfatherofEire> bokchoi, its an 8GB hd, shouldnt take too long
<boss_mc> SirChris: I have done that but it was a pain in the backside to get it working properly (manually installing grub among other things)
<tomg555> What's the best way to get a verticle panel to work right in gnome?
<SirChris> boss_mc: you can't just point the installer to the key? that would of been an easy way for me to test installing
<kostkon> !ipv6 | kaski
<ubottu> kaski: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kaski> which link?
<kostkon> kaski, it could be ipv6 related
<kostkon> kaski, the 2nd one
<boss_mc> SirChris: maybe you can, I only had one USB key available to me though (and no CD drive...)
<GodfatherofEire> bokchoi, how would I indicate the whole drive, not the partition?
<kaski> im pretty sure i already disabled ipv6 but ill check it
<kostkon> kaski, ok
<boss_mc> SirChris: actually that sounds liek it would work quite nicely
<GodfatherofEire> bokchoi, just dd with of=hd0?
<boss_mc> GodfatherofEire: if=/dev/zero
<minimec> woodyjlw: YOur questions are related. With karmic, you get a newer version of xorg, which handles your GPU and touchpad in a different way. There is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf anymore, as the X-server handles all the hardware automatically. You have the possibility to create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf... THat will certainly help you with the synaptics driver...
<kaski> kostkon, yep its disabled
<Scottybuk> anyone have any idea how i can restrict www-data to 300/400mb of ram?
<SirChris> boss_mc: yeah I bought another one yesterday so I could try different live cd's but always have a 9.10 desktop backup because i know it works and I don't have a windows computer, just a mac and a blank as1410
<kostkon> kaski, ok
<GodfatherofEire> boss_mc, I know, i meant just for the output portion
<kaski> kostkon, any other ideas
<boss_mc> SirChris: if the as1410 is blank can't you just try on that and, if it fails, format that?
<kostkon> kaski, no :/
<GodfatherofEire> Ah, screw it, I'll just do a quick DBAN
<kaeser> I am looking for a monocromatic laser printer(foss of course)...
<ugliefrog_> I had a flashblock script that someone gave me a link to awhile back for chromium......does anyone know what it is called i miss it
<kaski> My internet is way way slower in ubuntu than in windows, i have a wired connection. any suggestions?
<nevets04> Does anyone know of a good free screen recorder?
<SirChris> boss_mc: yeah but i don't know much about ubuntu and was worried it might cause serious damage with a noob trying to do a advanced install, i suppose formating will always fix any problems
<boss_mc> SirChris: formatting cures all evils! (except kicking out the plug while flashing the BIOS, must remember not to do that again....)
<bdfoster_iPhone> nevets04: there are a few in the ubuntu software center
<michaelg> Hi, I just tried installing Karmic on a new Thinkpad SL510; but as soon as I select "Install Ubuntu" or "Try ubuntu w/o changing your computer" (or as soon as I install via Wubi and then reboot into Ubuntu), I just see a blank screen.  Ctrl-alt-delete still works, but ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't show me a text prompt.  What should I try next?
<nevets04> bdfoster_iPhone, One in specific you would suggest?
<bdfoster_iPhone> craw
<ssmit> Is there a resource anyone can point me to on how to set up a Ubuntu "home media server"?
<bdfoster_iPhone> crap I have one on my box, cant think of the name.
<bdfoster_iPhone> im on my phone right now lol
<Salvad> Hello.
<BraveSaintStuart> so... whatever I tried to install Adobe Flashplayer didn't work
<BraveSaintStuart> is there anyone who can help me with that fun stuff?
<Salvad>  Since the upgrade I made to Ubuntu 9.10, I get error when try to install/uninstall deb packages.
<ugliefrog_> #chromium
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems running gnomedo's docky on dual monitors? nvidia card with latest drivers
<BraveSaintStuart> or is there a better web browser for ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> i can't figure how to run docky on both screens, and gnome panel on the 2nd screen is acting wierd now
<BraveSaintStuart> yeah Salvad: I had that problem with the flashplayer.deb
<michaelg> Is this the right place to ask an installation question?
<lstarnes> michaelg: if it is related to ubuntu, this is the place for it
<Scottybuk> anyone have any idea how i can restrict www-data to 300/400mb of ram?
<BraveSaintStuart> so does anyone have any idea how else to install adobe flashplayer onto Firefox?
<BraveSaintStuart> because whatever I just tried didn't really work
<kostkon> BraveSaintStuart, how did you try to install it?
<paradroid> BraveSaintStuart: There is a package called "ubuntu-restricted-extras" in the repositiories. It installs every package you need to play certain media formats, as well as java and flash plugins for Firefox.
<BraveSaintStuart> yeah, paradroid, I think I downloaded those, but anytime I try to play media (say on ESPN.com), it's just a black screen
<BraveSaintStuart> before it said "Get Adobe Flashplayer" with their logo... but now it's just black
<zythyl> does anyone here know much about the application "mirrorselect"... this is a bit offtopic but im compiling a kernel right now and i need to select a mirror for package updates using mirrorselect inside Gentoo but i dot know how to actually select a mirror when the list pops up... i can scroll and move up and down the list but when i press "enter" to select one, it just send me back to the command prompt.
<sproaty> is there some way to send feedback when rmeoving a program
<paradroid> BraveSaintStuart: I've had the same problem. Normally restarting Firefox helps, or at least rebooting. It's a terrible fix I know.
<BraveSaintStuart> heheh... yeah what can you do
<BraveSaintStuart> I did restart Firefox... maybe rebooting is the answer
<paradroid> BraveSaintStuart: It's the wrong answer, mind you. You should never have to reboot. Of course, they are playing with Adobe's binary, so it's a little tougher to optimize and make fit.
<paradroid> zythyl: Pick a mirror closest to you, highlight it, and press space to select it. You can select multiple mirrors. For future reference, please use #gentoo on irc.freenode.net for future Gentoo related questions.
<BraveSaintStuart> right... I mean... none of that really makes sense to me... I'm pretty much a computer moron compared to everyone who does the work to make Ubuntu what it is
<blacye> 大家好
<BraveSaintStuart> but, at the same time, I understand that the language isn't much the same, so... awesome
<b0ngl0ad> can anybody give me some advice on making my wifi work in a compaq laptop with ubuntu?  This is my first time ever using the program, trying to get some things working right.
<BraveSaintStuart> anywho... thanks for the advice... I may be back
<paradroid> BraveSaintStuart: Don't be so hard on yourself. Everyone starts somewhere, and everyone starts knowing nothing.
<nytek_> b0ngl0ad: have you enable the restricted drivers under system > restricted drivers?
<paradroid> BraveSaintStuart: The problem is if you remain knowing nothing. Now, go out there and...do stuff?
<BraveSaintStuart> thanks for the pep talk! I'm gonna... go do stuff!
<nytek_> BraveSaintStuart: haha, fl!
<nytek_> BraveSaintStuart: gl*!
<b0ngl0ad> nytek_,  can you be more specific on that location.  I am not seeing restricted drivers under system.
<nytek_> b0ngl0ad: um, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ubuntu> hello all
<lugnuttz> does anyone have some time to help me ? I cant get ubuntu to install to the HD but runs from a CD
<b0ngl0ad> nytek_,  9.10
<b0ngl0ad> i see hardware drivers
<b0ngl0ad> but nothing about restricted
<kitche> lugnuttz: well what is the error you are getting if anything
<ubuntu> i have that same problem
<ubuntu> :( i have tried 9.04 and 9.10 about 4 times each
<nytek_> b0ngl0ad: open that and see if you see your wireless card
<ubuntu> i get a different error every time
<nytek_> b0ngl0ad: hardware i mean, im sorry
<lugnuttz> at the end of the boot up it said the network manager could not complete.
<Salvad> Hello.
<gcleric> Salvad: howdy
<Salvad> I get this when trying to install/uninstall deb packages: "E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1".
<kitche> lugnuttz: well that's not really a fatal error really
<mac9416> ubuntu, you must have fought tooth and nail to get that nick. ;-) Didn't mean to interrupt, just saying hi. :-)
<Salvad> What does it means?
<ubuntu> :D im on the live cd
<ubuntu> it was just the default
<lugnuttz> thats what I was thinking but when i have it running from the cd and click the icon to install to the hd, it does nothing.
<gcleric> Salvad: have to run an apt-get install -f ?
<Salvad> What does it do?
<Salvad> *That.
<gcleric> Salvad: fixes a package(s) that are not fully installed.
<Salvad> I will run that and come back.
<b0ngl0ad> nytek_,  it says no propritery hardware found and the list is empty
<BraveSaintStuart> I'm back...
<BraveSaintStuart> to no avail
<Salvad> Well.
<Salvad> I am getting this in the process: "--2009-12-01 22:52:23--  http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe
<Salvad> Resolving downloads.sourceforge.net... failed: Connection timed out."
<Salvad> I can download packages though.
<BraveSaintStuart> Salvad: did you mention about having trouble with .deb
<Salvad> Yes.
<BraveSaintStuart> Salvad: I am too... don't really know what to do about it though
<BraveSaintStuart> Salvad: sorry if I got your hopes up
<woodyjlw> I think I may try 9.10 one more time on this laptop but wondering if anyone els on here has a laptop with a ATI 200M graphics card that is using 9.10 successfully ??
<tity> holas
<tity> xD
<BraveSaintStuart> so is there any other way to install Adobe Flashplayer so that it might work?
<dox_drum> woodyjlw, I don't
<tity> alguien juega l2 en ubuntu? server oficial o privado?
<woodyjlw> dont what?   have ati or any problems with it
<dox_drum> woodyjlw, I couldn't configure it to work properly.
<BraveSaintStuart> Adobe Flashplayer problems, anyone?
<BraveSaintStuart> no one?
<woodyjlw> maybe I should wait then?
<dox_drum> tity, what is l2?
<trism> BraveSaintStuart: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer is all you need
<lainy> My MPD is playing but the MPD values on my conky simply display (null). Any help? Thanks.
<BraveSaintStuart> trism: I don't know even know what that means
<michaelg> BraveSaintStuart: click Applications -> Terminal, then type that command
<michaelg> it will prompt for your password, then install "flashplugin-installer"
<michaelg> (apt-get is a command-line program to install programs.)
<michaelg> I am not sure what happens *after* you install an "installer", though...
<trism> michaelg: the installer just downloads the flash package from the adobe website and installs it...hence installer
<biggerfisch> My computer's screen will not lock when I select "Lock Screen" from the right-most menu, but it will when the screensaver kicks in or I can select switch users, but the screen will not simply lock from the menu. Does anyone have any ideas?
<michaelg> trism: ah.
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, when i try to add some music in K3B it says: "Problem while adding files to the project." how can i solve this problema?
<BraveSaintStuart> michaelg: trism: it didn't really seem to do anything
<michaelg> BraveSaintStuart: I can only speak to how to run apt-get via the command line -- no idea re: Flash.  Sorry!
<koolmanluke> how do I configure firefox so that I dont have to type in .com
<BraveSaintStuart> trism: ?
<trism> BraveSaintStuart: it should say things such as downloading flashplugin-installer, unpacking, installing, etc...then you should be good to go
<michaelg> koolmanluke: hit "control enter" after typing a url, e.g. type "google" and hit control enter.  it will place ".com" after your url for you.
<madcheeze> hey all i need some quick amarok help. i cant hear my music. i hear all other sounds like clicks, etc. but no music. any ideas?
<BraveSaintStuart> trism:  oh... actually more interesting, and possibly frustrating
<trism> BraveSaintStuart: what did it say after you typed the command?
<biggerfisch> madcheeze: is amarok muted?
<koolmanluke> micahelg, there is no way to force that behavior? I swear, it used to do that on my mac firefox standard
<madcheeze> no
<madcheeze> biggerfisch, no
<BraveSaintStuart> trism: it just says "flashplugin-installer is already the newest version"
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone?
<michaelg> koolmanluke: not sure.  i know that FF by default does an "i'm feeling lucky" google search when you type a non-url into the url bar.
<BraveSaintStuart> trism: this is definitely frustrating because I've already restarted Firefox and Ubuntu
<michaelg> (for me)
<trism> BraveSaintStuart: so no flash apps work?
<koolmanluke> michaelg, thanks, the control enter tip works
<michaelg> koolmanluke: np
<BraveSaintStuart> trism: nothing so far
<ZaNeIuM> how does one tell what hd are on the system, like what is my usb flash drive? dh3?
<biggerfisch> madcheeze: try checking the system sound prefs. and see if music playback is muted
<BraveSaintStuart> trism:  I suppose I should try something like on YouTube or something, but espn.com doesn't seem to want to show me anything
<trism> BraveSaintStuart: not all flash apps will work in the linux version unfortunately
<alloy_> hi, i'm trying to get vmware server going, it needs all the kernel headers and source - what packages do i install for this?
<trism> BraveSaintStuart: try youtube though, because that definitely works
<alloy_> i have linux-source and linux-headers, but still npo fun
<BraveSaintStuart> trism: correct... it does... that's a little disappointing though
<trism> BraveSaintStuart: yes it is
<BraveSaintStuart> trism: perhaps I'll still be able to watch some goodness on hulu or something, and I'll have to use GASP Windows for ESPN.  Poo
<trism> BraveSaintStuart: yeah hulu works fine too
<BraveSaintStuart> trism:  Well good deal... thanks for the help... I'm sure the intelligent minds behind ubuntu will get keep making this thing better
<vock> Just a quick question: sda11 in grub would be (hd0,10) ?
<felipeolivers> br
<jrib> vock: depends on your grub version
<vock> 1.6
<jrib> vock: then yes
<Dunas> With Flashplugin-nonfree properly installed and configured, clicking on the Youtube controls for the videos is not working. They still respond to spacebar for pause and play, however. Karmic 9.10, Firefox 3.5
<vock> jrib: thanks
<jrib> Dunas: check bugs.ubuntu.com, there should be a bug as I've seen similar complaints
<gnomeman> Hi guys.  First time here.  Does anybody know or has anybody herd of Ubuntu not running (graphically) on a new Intel G31 chipset machine?  I've tried that latest Ubuntu release as well as the last 3 releases of Ubuntu and Kubuntu with the same results.  Also the latest version of Linux Mint has the same issue.
<ZaNeIuM> does sda mean drive 0 (hd0)??
<jrib> ZaNeIuM: in what context?
<ZaNeIuM> i see my usb drive as /dev/sda1
<dox_drum> Is the youtube plugging of totem working 4 any of you?
<ZaNeIuM> is that also (hd0)
<jrib> ZaNeIuM: did you see my question?
<ZaNeIuM> jrib?
<woodyjlw> if I run a dual boot with 9.04 as main os and test 10.04 will I be able to update the 10.04 to newest build or do you have to install newest build every time ?
<ZaNeIuM> im trying to install grub on my usb stick, but it tells me i need to know what (hdx) it is
<jrib> ZaNeIuM: I haven't done that, but yes sda is hd0
<ZaNeIuM> thank you and then /dev/sdc3 would be (hd3,3) ?
<jrib> ZaNeIuM: no...
<ZaNeIuM> ?
<jrib> ZaNeIuM: if a is 0, then c is not 3
<woodyjlw> If you have a dual boot system with 2 different ubuntu OS and you want to get rid of one of them can you do it without reinstalling whole system
<alloy_> what's the best way to get all source installed on ubuntu 8.04?
<jrib> alloy_: why?
<jrib> woodyjlw: sure
<woodyjlw> cool
<alloy_> jrib: vmware server needs it to build it's kernel module
<jrib> !vmware > alloy_
<ubottu> alloy_, please see my private message
<dailystruggle> does sound work with IRC
<alloy_> it's the UBUNTU linux source I need jrib
<jrib> dailystruggle: up to your client
<jrib> alloy_: read the link ubottu gave you
<dailystruggle> which clients do
<woodyjlw> so if I find a test version of 10.04 and I dual boot with my 9.04 and I dont like it I can get rid of 10.04 without reinstalling
<vock> I'm trying to install karmic-mini.iso from a hard drive without burning it: I've edited fstab so that it the partition is mounted on boot (it is automatically mounted when I start Jaunty, so i think i did it right), grub is pointed to the right partition (/dev/sda11, grub is pointing to (hd0,10) but I'm still getting that it's not able to mount the partition, any ideas?
<jrib> dailystruggle: most can be setup to play a sound on different events
<dox_drum> no1 has problem with totem's youtube?
<jrib> woodyjlw: yes
<woodyjlw> ok thanks :)
<jrib> woodyjlw: just make sure you use 9.04's grub so you don't have to reinstall grub later
<dailystruggle> no like if I wanted to broadcast sound from a meeting
<jrib> vock: i would just use a usb flash drive personally
<jrib> !install > vock
<ubottu> vock, please see my private message
<jrib> vock: see if that has any tips
<jrib> dailystruggle: no, irc doesn't do that
<dailystruggle> does anyone have a clue how they did it at UDS-l
<dailystruggle> they had live stream
<woodyjlw> ok
<vock> jrib: I would too, except this computer can't boot off a USB :(
<jrib> dailystruggle: icecast?
<alloy_> thanks jrib i'll remember that page - was actually on it yesterday trying to get 9.10 working with it, again thanks :-)
<dailystruggle> ill look at that
<wolf23> help me please!
<vock> jrib: If it comes up again, I think the problem is that grub can't read ntfs?
<jrib> vock: yeah, I'd believe that
<Xodiac> with showmouse how do I live it on even when i reboot the system
<wolf23> somebody help!!
<jrib> wolf23: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<minimec> !ask | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wolf23> minimec:  is there a way to burn 4 .cue files in one dvd?
<phrontist> so my brother, who shares an connection with me, noticed that his ping (for some steam game) was really bad. He disconnected my machine and it went back to normal. What's strange though is that I'm not doing anything that should be connecting to the network. As soon as I connect again, the problem resumes. I've run top and netstat and I've got some fishy results.
<wolf23> minimec:  i mean is there a way to burn 4 .bin files in one dvd?
<wallbunny> Hi! I could use some help with mdadm. I created a new raid-5 array with 3x1.5tb disks today, but something went horribly wrong... I made the array with one disk missing, so that I could copy the contents of my old disk to the degraded array. mdstat does not list the array (md3), and I am not very familiar with the mdadm tools
<SuperMiguel> i install flash 10.. but im unable to click on any of the control features of flash.. like play or pause
<phrontist> First off, netstat shows a connection to "shareprocessing.com" - which I've never heard of
<jrib> SuperMiguel: check bugs.ubuntu.com, that seems to be a common one
<microlith> phrontist: can your router display traffic information?
<cant> I am for whatever reason, unable to play any videos on my computer.. ubuntu
<minimec> wolf23: you can burn as much data on a dvd until it is full, using it as a data dvd. Cannot give you an answer for more detailed dvd questions.
<phrontist> microlith: I don't think so
<Ben64> phrontist: sudo apt-get install bwm-ng
<jrib> SuperMiguel: here you go: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407?comments=all
<Ben64> phrontist: with that you can monitor how much bandwidth you're using on your computer
<phrontist> here is my netstat output (except unix sockets): http://pastebin.ca/1697584
<wolf23> minimec:  ah ok , thanx
<phrontist> ben64: okay. I've been using gkrellm and it showed a steady 10kbps before I connected to irc.
<cant> I am for whatever reason, unable to play any videos on my computer.. what is the repo to add to get flash?
<jrib> !flash | cant
<ubottu> cant: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<SuperMiguel> jrib, how do i even google that?
<babah> aloha
<draconas> i was wondering if someone could help me with installation from a CD, ive tried everything for 5 hours
<phrontist> also, and this frankly freaks me out, there is a dd process running... and I haven't ever used dd on this machine
<jrib> SuperMiguel: I didn't tell you to google.  I told you to search for a bug at http://bugs.ubuntu.com, but I did it for you in my last message
<phrontist> is there any conceivable reason for that?
<aspidites> draconas: everything is fairly vague. at what point of installation does it fail?
<babah> ive just installed ubuntu 9.04, but no sounds, anyone can help me?
<lstarnes> phrontist: check the parameters that it is using
<jrib> phrontist: short answer: yes.  If it's hogging your cpu or something, there was a bug about it at bugs.ubuntu.com
<draconas> ash-2plus1: after i click install, it shows the icon, then it goes away and does nothing, the hhard drive light is on but its doing nothing
<phrontist> lstarnes: how?
<lstarnes> phrontist: ps aux | grep /bin/dd
<babah> how can i make the sounds activate?
<phrontist> jrib: oh, so there is a known issue with ubuntu that causes it to run a useless dd proc?
<jrib> phrontist: no, I believe it has a use
<wolf23> minimec:  but its a game of 4 cds .bin and .cue and i need to know about a program to burn them into one dvd
<lstarnes> phrontist: if you see /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg, it is being used to store the kernel log messages from /proc/kmsg to /var/run/klogd/kmsg for use by klogd
<jrib> phrontist: but there is a known issue where it hogs the cpu
<jrib> phrontist: (sometimes)
<phrontist> dd's options are: /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<phrontist> so yeah, looks like some system thing
<git__> dd is cool
<phrontist> it's not hogging CPU, so I'm fine with that
<phrontist> but still weirded out by the apparent constant bandwidth usage, however small
<cant> i have flashinstaller installed already but no flash  still no video   where is the installer?
<draconas> seems like my flashdrive will get past the boot screen, but not the installation CD
<jrib> cant: what *exactly* did you do to install flash?
<jadakren> wolf23: are you implying you have done this before?
<minimec> wolf23: what you want is a storage device that handles your 4 cds, and a software to mount your cue files. Ubuntu is your friend
<cant> clicked on the install flash link from the above ubotto and it reported already installed the installer
<git__> i have a 8GB file
<git__> i can't copy it to my Ubuntu laptop
<phrontist> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, I'm an idiot
<wolf23> minimec:  please can u help me and tell me what program use for it?
<phrontist> there is a bitorrent process.
<jrib> !who | cant
<ubottu> cant: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phrontist> so I haven't been l33t h4x0red after all
<momo> hi what can i use to check for bad sectors
<wolf23> jadakren:  i didnot try this before, but i am asking if there a way to burn 4 .bin and .cue files into one dvd
<cant> jrib  yes
<jrib> cant: and then, did you restart your browser?
<microlith> phrontist: yeah, BT will slaughter your upstream if unmonitored
<cant> jrib I didnt install anything
<blue_lines> hey all.
<jrib> cant: restart your browser
<cant> ok
<phrontist> microlith: I was seeding that torrent of every MIDI on geocities :-)
<phrontist> with no upload limit
<jadakren> wolf23: first off... have you found a programm to mount the cye & bin files yet?
<draconas> anyone: is there a reason why the hard drive hangs and the installation CD does nothing after the first screen, but im able to use ubuntu from my flashdrive?
<blue_lines> I'm trying to install 9.10 on my eeePC, but when I made a bootable USB, it just ignored it completely.
<jadakren> wolf23: cue*
<blue_lines> It's set to boot from USB.
<blue_lines> Any ideas?
<minimec> wolf23: brasero to burn the cue's, and this to mount them... http://maketecheasier.com/mount-iso-bin-and-cue-files-from-nautilus/2009/05/23
<microlith> phrontist: a venture with dubious value :P
<winged56> Hi.
<phrontist> microlith: indeed.
<gnomeman> Is anybody else having a problem with the new Intel G31 graphics chipset?
<phrontist> that brings me to my next question
<phrontist> how do I extract a .7z on ubuntu hardy?
<jrib> !7z | phrontist
<wolf23> thanx minimec and jadakren i try!
<ubottu> phrontist: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<phrontist> jrib: word.
<gnomeman> So the new Intel G31 don't work at all on Ubuntu...but the Nvidia ones do?
<The> hello Rm
<draconas> is there a reason why the installation CD makes my drive hang and makes it do nothing for hours, but my flashdrive has no problem with it?
<linux> hi
<mdg> anyone seen ShawnRisk tonight?
<wolf23> minimec:  can u burn from brasero the 4 .cue files?
<The> new 2 chat rm.
<andres_> ey
<The> is this where U ask Q?
<felizardo> a
<andres_> oye para modificar mis actualisaciones
<felizardo> teste
<hololight> I can't seem to choose different sound devices. I plugged in a usb headset but in pulseaudio device choose i can set it 'default' but it makes no difference. I know the usb headset works because i can pick it inside skype... ideas?
<felizardo> teste
<FloodBot4> felizardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !u | The
<ubottu> The: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mdg> The: jump right in
<Fred_ie> evening all
<draconas> someone who cares: is there a reason why my CD doesnt work?
<IdleOne> draconas: yes
<The> very funny
<skylermedia> is there a channel for scalix or anywhere i can get support?
<draconas> the: thanks
<minimec> wolf23: what I explained you is a way to backup your cds, like make a cue/bin copy of them and save them. Don't think that you can just mount and burn your cue files on a DVD and the DVD handles them as indipendant cds like for installation of the game or so...
<skylermedia> well support would mean i have it install... i'm really just interested in getting started with scalix
<draconas> IdleOne: and the reason would be?
<IdleOne> draconas: did you check the iso with md5?
<draconas> IdleOne:whats md5? im using it with my flashdrive and it seems to work fine
<IdleOne> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IdleOne> draconas: follow that link
<draconas> IdleOne: thanks, gimme a minute
<jadakren> wolf23: what game is it.
<IdleOne> draconas: also burn the cd at lowest speed possible
<wolf23> minimec:  oh so i need to burn 4 cds not all in one dvd :(
<wellington> ei some knows because new ubuntu does not recognize drive of sound
<wolf23> jadakren:  men of valor
<ac13> hi, all my videos have the wrong color
<ac13> I think it is an xvideo problem
<ac13> is there some way to fix this?
<minimec> wolf23: probably yes.
<jadakren> wolf23: one thing you could experiement with is mounting each cd and copying the contents to a folder on your hard drive... then burning that folder to a dvd
<epinky> ac13: define "wrong color"
<wellington> my friends and u we are I try this problem
<ac13> epinky: like, purplish
<ac13> and bluish
<hololight> ac13: do u have an ati card?
<ac13> nope
<ac13> under gstreamer-properties changing to "no xv" fixes
<ac13> but then the video tears
<jadakren> wolf23: this is one of the ways  you get around other programs that install from multi-discs
<gnomeman> Hi guys.  First time here.  Does anybody know or has anybody herd of Ubuntu not running (graphically) on a new Intel G31 chipset machine?  I've tried that latest Ubuntu release as well as the last 3 releases of Ubuntu and Kubuntu with the same results.  Also the latest version of Linux Mint has the same issue.
<ac13> I have a nvidia card. using the latest (185?) drivers
<epinky> ac13: I think that's a codec issue, tried with "vlc player" ?
<ac13> epinky: under mplayer, gl works but xv doesn't
<hololight> ac13: ok, i only asked cause a friend had a similar prob. and it was an issues with his driver but his card was ati
<wellington> many are tie with will to change or to install the old version
<marks256> Say if i had a lab of 50 ubuntu computers, could i have an update server so i dont have to download 50 400mb updates (example size). Then i would only have to download 1 400mb set, then distribute it to the lab
<ac13> yeah it might be a driver problem. but I can't see how to change the colors!
<minimec> jadakren: wolf23: That merge- in- one- folder is worth a try. At least that alwost always worked back in the 9ties... ;)
<ac13> well, all the colors in nvidia-setitngs look fine. so it oculd be some sort of issue with the color space? (I don't really know much about this stuff...)
<hololight> ac13: try the open source video drive just to be sure that is not the prob
<wolf23> jadakren:  jadakren so tell me how peoples burn 6 movies in one dvd and when u insert the dvd on a dvd player it shows menus with animations, can u tell me how they burn it?
<jadakren> wolf23: movie != game
<BalSak> hi guys
<ac13> don't the nvidia drivers tend to work well? I don't really want to switch video drivers if it can be avoided
<b0ngl0ad> can someone please help me get flash player installed so i can watch youtube videos?  I am using ubuntu V 9.10
<zer0ne> hi all. Evolution mail hangs on "formatting messages"...
<ac13> b0ngl0ad: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wolf23> jadakren:  no movies films
<BalSak> how do I unbind an app from a port/socket; it's misbehaving & I can't kill it & it's hogging a socket I need
<b0ngl0ad> ac13,  where do i find that?  sorry for the n00b questions, this is my first time.. only a couple hours into it
<jadakren> wolf23: i meant movies are not games, therefore follow different rules about how they can be compiled onto a dvd disc
<IdleOne> !flash | b0ngl0ad
<ubottu> b0ngl0ad: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<zer0ne> b0ngload: sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ac13> b0ngl0ad: it might be in the software center
<draconas> IdleOne: it works
<b0ngl0ad> i installed everything i could find with youtube in the software center and it didnt work
<IdleOne> draconas: it works?
<b0ngl0ad> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jadakren> wolf23: unless of course your dvd player is divx or xvid compatiable, therefore you can just copy the divx or xvid movie files onto the dvd like normal data files
<ac13> b0ngl0ad, : ubuntu restricted extras are in the software center
<ac13> search for "restricted"
<epinky> BalSak: have you identified the process?
<BalSak> yip; twinkle with a PID of .... something
<ac13> b0ngl0ad: Under "View", switch to "All"
<draconas> IdleOne: cd still doesnt :/ but the iso is the same as what im using on my flashdrive, so i know the iso isnt the problem
<epinky> BalSak: tried with "sudo kill -9 <PID>" ?
<BalSak> PID#16796
<c3z> hi, can any1 know how to remove login screen in 9.10 ? update-rc.d -f gmd just doesnt work =S ?
<wolf23> jadakren:  no i mean how could i make 6 movies from my hard disk and burn them into one dvd, and with the menu
<IdleOne> draconas: also burn the cd at lowest speed possible, check the BIOS and make sure the CDROM is set to boot first
<BalSak> epinky: yea. just sits there. even tried doing it in a watch loop
<Oddbio> Is there a "headphone jack sense" option in Ubuntu 9.10?  I can't seem to find it.
<draconas> IdleOne: that may help, just 1x and not 4x speed?
<Dunas> So how bad is this ext4 file corruption bug? Should I be concerned?
<IdleOne> draconas: 2x should be slow enough but 1x if you feel like it.
<jadakren> !devede | wolf23
<alex413x> Hello, I have a problem with my ubunutu install on my laptop.  After logging in, the ubuntu gnome desktop doesnt seem to load properly.  My last used wallpaper shows up, and I can view the icons on my desktop as well as right click.  Also, when I try to open firefox or conkerer from the command line, I get "Bus error"
<jrib> Dunas: I checked my backups
<draconas> IdleOne: great i'll try it
<wolf23> jadakren:  ok let me explain for you, if i intert the dvd ona a dvd player it shows the menu with the 6 films,and each film in the menu looks small and with animation
<jadakren> wolf23: i've used 'devede' to do that
<wolf23> jadakren:  also with sound
<dxdemetriou> how can I hide visual assistance from GDM in Karmic?
<b0ngl0ad> any1 ever had problems getting wifi to work on a laptop?
<b0ngl0ad> laptop has built in wifi card
<minimec> Oddbio: You should be able to find that in the alsa configuration of your soundcard in gnome-volume-control. jack-snese not working by default is a bad sign.... (my experience)
<Ben64> <dxdemetriou> how can I hide visual assistance from GDM in Karmic? <--- I would like to know that as well
<ac13> wifi worked out of the box for me... what type of wireless card do you have?
<SuperMiguel> b0ngl0ad, what kinda of wifi?
<ac13> did you install all restricted drivers?
<b0ngl0ad> im not sure of the wifi card, its a newer compaq a900, my brother wanted me to ask
<Oddbio> minimec: I do not have a jack-sense option anywhere in there.
<epinky> BalSak: can you tell which port is it? did you "lsof" it?
<TylerE> Any recommendations for music player software, for a large collection (500+ CDs)... Rythtmnbox isn't cutting it, and Amarok2 is too....bad
<IdleOne> b0ngl0ad: lsusb | grep wifi to get info on card
<TylerE> a large portion of the music classical, so special support that would be a plus
<IdleOne> b0ngl0ad: lspci | grep wifi to get info on card
<IdleOne> sorry*
<ac13> special support for classical?
<BalSak> epinky: it's my SIP client, so it's on 5060 (confirmed by netstat -nap | grep ....)
<minimec> Oddbio: Did you change your device to 'alsa'. It is set on 'pulse' by default. Change to alsa, try to check jack-sense, switch back to 'pulse'
<TylerE> ac13: Think along the lines of grouping by *work*, not album or disc
<Satzo> TylerE, i use Audacious2 because it is quick and easy.
<ac13> TylerE: do you know of any audio player that does that (under windows!)? that would be awesome
<TylerE> ac13: Not really ;(
<epinky> BalSak: "sudo lsof -i :5060" (if lsof is not there then install it)
<Oddbio> minimec: I don't have an option in gnome-volume-control to change between pulse and alsa
<ac13> TylerE, under linux I use exaile, but I've also had problems with that in the past, though they may have been fixed
<ac13> Oddbio, doesn't gnome default to pulse now? not really sure thoug
<Oddbio> ac13: I'm pretty sure it does
<ac13> Oddbio, maybe pulse is the only supported option now?
<frogzoo> using anything else but pulse is inviting a world of pain
<ac13> ha. apparently OSS works well. I had a hell of a time switching to pulse when I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<ac13> i.e., sound stopped working completely
<linuxguy2009> Hello I have removed pulseaudio from my 9.10 install and am currently using 'gnome-alsamixer' which is ok except it doesnt remember my user settings to hide and show selected faders. Are there any other GTK alsa volume adjustment apps?
<minimec> Oddbio: I am on 9.04 here, but there should be a device section in 9.10 too... Something like 'Playback SB Live 5.1 ... (PulseAudio)'.
<alex413x> Um ok well let me try to uninstall gnome and reinstall it:  Does anyone know what package I can remove to completely remove gnome?
<ac13> why are you uninstalling gnome?
<jadakren> !-devede
<alex413x> im trying to solve the problem i posted up there
<Oddbio> minimec: in sound preferences? I don't see anything like that
<detrate> anyone have a problem with deluge opening every time you open a torrent file, rather than queuing it up?
<epinky> linuxguy2009: add "/sbin/alsactl restore" in "/etc/rc.local"  just before "exit 0", then reboot
<minimec> Oddbio: <alt>F2 gnome-volume-control
<linuxguy2009> epinky: Im guessing that it will give back the panel icon for sound?
<Oddbio> minimec: ya, same thing. I don't see it
<minimec> Oddbio: You're on 9.10?
<Oddbio> minimec: yes
<minimec> Oddbio: I don't know like the gui looks like, but there should be some device section...
<zlx> 请问大家一个问题，rename 's/.rm$/.rmvb/'
<zlx> 's/.rm$/.rmvb/'这个是正则表达式吗
<ac13> also, anyone know why firefox doesn't listen to the font settings?
<zlx> 能否解释一下
<ac13> it used to, but doesn't seem like it does anymore
<Satzo> ac13, for a test, try another profile
<Satzo> see if it profile-related
<ac13> I mean it's not a big deal for me, because I'm still using default font settings. but it would be nice for it to be consistent
<ac13> also, I don't know how to change the profile? do I make a new account?
<Oddbio> minimec: well there is a output section
<Satzo> ac13, goto the default mozilla dir in your home dir
<Satzo> close firefox, rename the dir
<Satzo> restart firefox
<ac13> oh.
<imdba> 是正则
<Oddbio> minimec: and it says "choose a device for sound output", I only have one option "internal audio analog stereo" which is selected
<Satzo> ac13, http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Profiles
<linuxguy2009> epinky: What does that do that you posted to me?
<ac13> Satzo: okay I will try that sometime later so I don't accidentally break something
<zlx> 能否解释一下，我只是简单的学了一下正则
<Satzo> if anything, moving profiles is very safe
<Oddbio> minimec: and then there is a "connector:" drop down box, where I can select "analog output" or "analog headphones".
<epinky> linuxguy2009: never mind :)
<Oddbio> minimec: I just tried selecting "analog headphones" but now I get no sound.
<minimec> Oddbio: http://imagebin.org/73693
<linuxguy2009> epinky: k
<nicholas1> hi all, just a quick question. if I use the 'upgrade' button in the upgrade manager of Ubuntu 9.04 to get to Ubuntu 9.10 - will it use the mirror I have already set?
<Satzo> nicholas1, far as i know yep
<imdba> s/$1/$2/g 这样就是替换的正则。
<nicholas1> okay, it just gives me some information about getting new sources etc.. I need to make sure it downloads from my ISP so the bandwidth isn't tallied. i have a limited download limit
<tonyyarusso> nicholas1: yes
<Oddbio> minimec: wow, it looks nothing like that
<tonyyarusso> nicholas1: The sources changes are that it has to change 'jaunty' to 'karmic' and then download the stuff for that, but from the same server.
<nicholas1> thanks tonyarusso & Satzo
<tonyyarusso> Silly Australians and their ISPs.
<nicholas1> exactly!
<Satzo> for those in nicholas1's situation it'd be nice to set IPchains to deny access to all but update selected IP
<gnomeman> Hi guys.  First time here.  Does anybody know or has anybody herd of Ubuntu not running (graphically) on a new Intel G31 chipset machine?  I've tried that latest Ubuntu release as well as the last 3 releases of Ubuntu and Kubuntu with the same results.  Also the latest version of Linux Mint has the same issue.
 * Satzo has unlimited access...
<tonyyarusso> It amuses me that I can deduce your country by your question without bothering with whois.
<linuxguy2009> I see in ubuntu configuration editor that there is a section for my gnome-alsamixer to set shown/hidden faders etc. I wonder why it wont save the settings. I can hide them in the window, but it doesnt see the changes it seems. Anyone know why?
<minimec> Oddbio: show me how it looks now ... ;) Make a <alt>PrintScreen an 'imagebin.org me the result ;)
 * tonyyarusso has "unlimited" in US terminology, meaning 250GB/mo
<nicholas1> what is the upgrade process like for Ubuntu? I have used Fedora since Core 1 and have never had a reliable upgrade path without a clean install...
<Satzo> tonyyarusso the kangaroo population has plenty to do with their bandwidth caps.
<tonyyarusso> nicholas1: Pretty darn good these days.  Some quirks, but it usually works.
<Oddbio> minimec: http://imagebin.org/73695
<zlx> 谢了，这样我就可以找资料看了
<nicholas1> tonyyarusso - my mum's isp gives her an unlimited connection, but only at 256kbs... it is such a scam.
<Wicked> anyone know of a tool that will let me combine a two part movie into one....with subtitles?
<Wicked> i have a movie thats split in two..and each half has its own subtitle file
<IdleOne> !cn | zlx
<ubottu> zlx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<minimec> Oddbio: I do agree wit you *rofl*
<minimec> Oddbio: It's like gnome-volume-control replaced pavucontrol in 9.10. Very interesting...
<Oddbio> minimec: I can also access a pulseAudio control
<_ged> hi, is there a way to check the the permission of a file, like i want to display the permission of a file on this directory?
<jrib> _ged: ls -l
<Junkyard> I get an error in trying to install mysql gem for ruby
<Junkyard> This is the error http://paste-it.net/public/s771778/
<Taim> jrib, _ged: for the directory only, "ls -ld ."
<_ged> jrib: thanks, but it doesnt display if this file has been granted by a 777 file permission.
<jrib> Taim: . is redundand :)
<Guest85274> I have a laptop with an ATI Radeon Express 200M that I'm trying to connect to my LCD HDTV via the VGA port but it won't give me anything higher resolutions. the TV can do full 1080p,
<minimec> Oddbio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319424
<jrib> _ged: it displays the permissions as rwx...  It's actually easier to understand.  Use stat if you insist on seeing them in octal
<Taim> jrib: pppth.
<jrib> Taim: redundant even
<_ged> thanks :)
<SuperMiguel> is there any point on getting a Ubuntu cert>
<SuperMiguel> ?
<epinky> Junkyard: try with "sudo apt-get install ruby1.8-dev"
<coolkehon> is there any way to install ubuntu in an encrypted lvm through the live cd
<Satzo> SuperMiguel do you with in the linux field now?
<_ged> jrib: ahm, i got a question again, on that "ls -l" it doesnt display the file that has a permission of 600, how can i view the files regardless of their permissions.
<Satzo> _ged, as root
<_ged> a
<_ged> okey, i'll try that. thanks
<Junkyard> epinky, Its already installed
<SuperMiguel> Satzo, ?
 * jrib is glad Satzo understood the question
<sweat> Hi just installed ubuntu server, it created an lvm but i want to expand it with a new harddrive. Someone knows any tutorial about it? cant find it or i am not searching good enoug :|
<Satzo> and SuperMiguel doesn't understand mine......
<Taim> SuperMiguel: Is there a point in getting an RHCE, MCSE or CCNA?
<epinky> Junkyard: will "sudo gem install mysql" help?
<orangepnut> When I do tar xf <filename.tar.bz2> in the terminal I get an error that the file or directory doesn't exist when the tar.bz2 file is on my desktop, I'm new to linux by the way
<SuperMiguel> Taim, well there is alot of market for CCNA and MCSE :) is there market for ubuntu?
<slide> I have a laptop with an ATI Radeon Express 200M that I'm trying to connect to my LCD HDTV via the VGA port but it won't give me anything higher resolutions. the TV can do full 1080p,
<jrib> Satzo: you made some sort of typo, read what you wrote :)
<jrib> orangepnut: pastebin
<Satzo> sorry folks.   do you work with linux now SuperMiguel ?
<Oddbio> minimec: that's odd. I don't have the headphone jack sense option in alsamixer either
<SuperMiguel> Satzo, no
<Junkyard> It helped :)
<jrib> orangepnut: you know you can just right click -> extract right?
<Junkyard> epinky, thanks
<Satzo> SuperMiguel, then i wouldnt bother
<Satzo> just keep tinkering and learning...
<epinky> Junkyard: you're welcome :)
<Satzo> if u can obtain the certs for free, then yes :)
<Taim> SuperMiguel: There is for anybody that want's qualified Ubuntu experts.  It's a matter of relative value.  Some would argue that an RHCE is more valuable versus Ubuntu.  Others would argue the opposite.  Some more would argue that neither is that great.  It's a tool to help quantify your level of expertise and that's about it.
<Satzo> Taim, agreeed.
<minimec> Oddbio: As I said... jack-sense not working by default is a bad sign. Your aoundchip is not 100% working with the current alsa version of ubuntu 9.10...
<Oddbio> minimec: aoundchip?
<orangepnut> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/332811/    I know that but I was just following the instructions on the website
<crohakon> How do I use jar files?
<jrib> orangepnut: what website?  What are you trying to do?
<jrib> crohakon: what are you trying to do?
<orangepnut> jrib, install metasploit
<minimec> Oddbio: soundchip or soundcardchip ...
<Satzo> crohakon, java
<crohakon> Install UltraMixer Professional and the download is in a jar file
<jrib> !cli > orangepnut
<ubottu> orangepnut, please see my private message
<Oddbio> minimec: ok
<fretegi_part_2> hi there guys
<jrib> orangepnut: you should read that.  Anyway, you need to "cd ~/Desktop" first
<fretegi_part_2> so if ur using ubuntu server as a media server, how do u play media on a television?
<blackshell> is there a channel in freenode for qt?
<waqarm> hello
<fretegi_part_2> anyone know?
<waqarm> i need help in ubuntu
<Satzo> fretegi_part_2,  why would you want a server distro for that purpose??
<johnson_b> waqarm: have to give more info than that
<blackshell> waqam:how exactly?
<waqarm> how do i get different wallpapers on each of my workspaces
<fretegi_part_2> to use as a media server....
<fretegi_part_2> what distro should u use?
<jrib> waqarm: depends on your window manager
<Satzo> fretegi_part_2, u dont need server distro for that purpose
<Oddbio> minimec: oh well, thanks for your help.
<coolkehon> ok so i'm on ubuntu how can i install ubuntu into an encrypted lvm so that i can boot into it
<waqarm> blackshell
<fretegi_part_2> cool, what distro do u recommend, not built yet, assumed u would need to tho
<waqarm> r u able to hlp
<johnson_b> waqarm: compiz may have something like that could always google to see
<Satzo> fretegi_part_2, just regular ubuntu will do fine
<minimec> Oddbio: no problem...
<Satzo> then you can add what you need to do your functions
<mezquitale> i want to use a netbook remix USB drive as an emergency bootup disk, can I also install applications to it??
<fretegi_part_2> great, lots of time on ubuntu, but what is needed to perform that task?
<Satzo> fretegi_part_2, pm me
<fretegi_part_2> k
<blackshell> waqaram:http://anuragbansal.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/how-to-get-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu/
<waqarm> blackshell, i tried that
<coolkehon> ok so i'm on ubuntu how can i install ubuntu into an encrypted lvm so that i can boot into it
<waqarm> doesnt work
<soreau> waqarm: In gnome it is possible by turning off nautilus show desktop and using the wallpaper plugin in ccsm (using compiz)
<waqarm> and it's got a side effect
<dylanpatterson> hey guys i am brand new to linux.. i just got it today on my windows based laptop and i cannot get linux to recognize my wifi card..
<coolkehon> dylanpatterson, what type
<dylanpatterson> compaq a900 laptop
<coolkehon> dylanpatterson, what version of linux
<Bas> bleh, mirc quited...anyway...anyone can help me with the volume group??
<Bas> not sure what to do
<dylanpatterson> oh sorry. ubuntu 9.1
<coolkehon> ok so i'm on ubuntu how can i install ubuntu into an encrypted lvm so that i can boot into it
<coolkehon> dylanpatterson, it should work if it's atheros
<coolkehon> dylanpatterson, i'll look it up one sec
<waqarm> how do i change the ubuntu login screen
<coolkehon> dylanpatterson, sorry don't think i can help you because i don't see the problem on line but here this may help http://fochsenhirt.wordpress.com/2008/05/02/install-ubuntu-804-on-compaq-presario-a900-laptop-howto/
<waqarm> i m usin 9.10
<johnson_b> coolkehon: i know its one of the options with server install
<dylanpatterson> i think i just need drivers
<waqarm> how do i change the ubuntu login screen
<Satzo> dylanpatterson, lspci doesnt see the card?
<coolkehon> johnson_b, i want to install ubuntu from within ubuntu through command line
<dylanpatterson> yes lspci sees it
<johnson_b> coolkehon: no idea sorry maybe someone else can help
<minimec> waqarm: the whole booting process in ubuntu is under heavy work and change. Modifications of the login screen are limitated in karmic
<Satzo> dylanpatterson,  then you are almost to the races
<waqarm> oh
<waqarm> thnx minimex
<waqarm> minimec
<waqarm> sory
<mezquitale> dylanpatterson, there is a bug with the software for your driver, you could use backports: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/289014
<s4z3n> I keep on getting this weird issue with Deluge every time I shut it down for the time and try to open it back up, it says its loading and then nothing happens. This happens when I try to open it from the applications menu or from downloading torrents from firefox, with firefox prompting the program to start.
<minimec> waqarm: no problem. You can en/disable login sceen for a given user, if you want that...
<dylanpatterson> ok.. im sorry but how do i use the backports?
<maco> dylanpatterson: system -> administration -> software sources; there's a checkbox to enable backports
<mezquitale> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<coolkehon> !install | coolkehon
<ubottu> coolkehon, please see my private message
<mezquitale> dylanpatterson, youre using karmic, right? 9.10?
<dylanpatterson> maco, i dont see backports in there
<dylanpatterson> mezquitale, im using ubuntu 9.10
<Dreamglider> im trying to see data coming from my Yaesu FT817 to a USB to Serial adapter. the Yaesu is talking at 38400 baud, now can i see the data streaming to the serialport ?
<IdleOne> dylanpatterson: under the Updates tab
<maco> dylanpatterson: "unsupported updates" sorry
<dylanpatterson> maco, ok i checked it.. now..?
<coolkehon> whats a good linux distro that will let me install it from usb into an encrypted lvm?
<maco> dylanpatterson: hit ok and itll offer to reload the package list. let it.
<dylanpatterson> maco, ok done
<mezquitale> dylanpatterson, problem is the drivers should already be installed in karmic, type modprobe -l |grep ath5k
<mezquitale> dylanpatterson, in a terminal type "mod probe -l | grep ath5k"
<s4z3n> how do I see background processes, like the task manager in windows
<Satzo> activity monitor s4z3n
<mezquitale> s4z3n, in a terminal type "top"
<Ve_> hi all
<mezquitale> s4z3n, you can also install "system monitor"
<IdleOne> s4z3n: System > Administration > System Monitor
<s4z3n> Im having an issue with deluge when everytime I open it it doesn't show itself
<epinky> s4z3n: System->Administration->System Monitor-> Processes  :)
<s4z3n> thanks
<Ve_> in ubuntu the autodetect is saying there is bad sectors on my old hdd.
<dylanpatterson> mezquitale, ok. popped up kernel/driver/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko
<maco> Ve_: take a backup ASAP and buy a new hard drive
<mezquitale> s4z3n, open deluge in a terminal, if there are any errors when you run deluge you will see them in a terminal
<Ve_> i dont thinkk it has any bad sectors. how can i be sure its acurate
<prasad> which is the better virtual machine software - virtual-box or vmplayer 3.0 ?
<mezquitale> !paste > dylanpatterson
<ubottu> dylanpatterson, please see my private message
<s4z3n> ohh cool trick
<Ve_> ubottu: you have any clue ^
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mezquitale> dylanpatterson, type "iwconfig"and give us the results using paste bin
<maco> Ve_: well it's asking the disk about its status, but if you want a full report, install "smartmontools" and use it
<coolkehon> !paste > coolkehon
<mezquitale> Ve_, you just installed karmic?
<ubottu> coolkehon, please see my private message
<Ve_> thanks maco
<Ve_> maco: is smartmontools in synaptic
<maco> Ve_: yes
<s4z3n> I closed the terminal and deluge shut down
<mezquitale> maco, are you using karmic?  I always get the same error on both my laptop and desktop, something about my hard drive dying and failure is imminent but I use fsck to check the hard drive and everything is fine
<Ve_> whats teh differance between synaptic and the new ubuntu software center
<maco> mezquitale: yes i am using karmic. fsck wont tell you squat about bad sectors.
<Dreamglider> how do i get minicom to see data comming to the serial port ?
<Satzo> Ve_ the software center is inferior to synaptic
<minimec> Ve_: Nothing but the user interface.
<maco> mezquitale: smartmontools asks the disk for its status. fsck is about the filesystem. data can be corrupting due to bad sectors while the filesystem is in a "sane" state
<dylanpatterson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/332824/
<Satzo> Ve_, its more for ubuntu newbies, it works but not as elaborate/powerful as synaptic
<Satzo> if you know synaptic you can remove software center
<zerq> sw center is for "grandma remix" lol
<brian_>  I am about ready to pull my hair out getting pulseaudio to work with Lingot or Gtkguitune has anyone gotten it to work without Jack or any other third party means?
<prasad> am not getting the option to 'shutdown\reboot\hibernate' directly from the login screen. Used to get it earlier, is this a result of a update or a corrupt files. What do you think guys ??
<s4z3n> mezquitale: how do determine if anything that came up on the terminal is an error?
<dylanpatterson> mezquitale, http://paste.ubuntu.com/332824/
<mezquitale> s4z3n,  you ran deluge in a terminal? did you see the deluge client pop up?
<skyfollian> how come there is nothing except deb cdrom source in my sources.list
<jlogsdon> so... i enabled advanced desktop effects and it installed a video driver, now that ive rebooted i can't get Xorg to boot. It's trying to use my wacom tablet as a monitor?
<mezquitale> dylanpatterson, your wireless card is up and running just up, thank you very much, that'll be 5 euros please
<l43a2> Lol
<l43a2> 5 euro's thats abit cheap
<Ve_> minimec: well i looked for smartmontools in ubuntu software centre its not there but it is in synaptic so there
<brian_> I am about ready to pull my hair out getting pulseaudio to work with Lingot or Gtkguitune has anyone gotten it to work without Jack or any other third party means?
<mezquitale> l43a2, ok well break even if a hug is included
<olrrai> hell
<olrrai> hello
<s4z3n> mezquitale: yeah it popped back up along with a list of directories in the terminal
<minimec> Satzo: zerq: We may laugh now. I am sure we won't anymore in a year or so...
<dylanpatterson> mezquitale, lol! The little wifi button is still orange.. but it say wireless networks available
<mezquitale> s4z3n, ok so now you can see the client then?
<Satzo> minimec, id rather apt-get than software center :P
<olrrai> do u know if "Intel Graphics 4500M" is  compatible with 9.10 ?
<s4z3n> mezquitale: yeah, but when I close down the terminal deluge goes with it
<skyfollian> no answer for my problem?
<mezquitale> dylanpatterson, only windows blindly connects you to any wireless connection available, you have to configure your card to work with your router, do you have a network router?
<minimec> Ve_: You are right. The SoftwareCentre is meant to be a quickView/Find application. Synaptic is the SwissArmyKnife. ;)
<mezquitale> s4z3n, when you rundeluge put a "&" at the end
<minimec> Satzo: So do I ...
<Dreamglider> ok then, is there any way to see data streaming in to the serial port (Like with ms' hypterminal) ?
<Ve_> minimec: i have installed smartmontools where is it
<dylanpatterson> mezquitale,  yeah but i use it in many different areas..  what if im in an airport and dont have access to the router..?
<Ve_> minimec alt f2 smartmontoolsdid nothing
<Ve_> * smartmontools did nothing
<gorgonzola> dylanpatterson: what if? you just click on the wifi icon and look for the airport SSID and connect.
<mezquitale> dylanpatterson, you can double click on network manager, it should be somewhere in your task bar all the way to the right, if you see a network name with a little lock on it, it means it has security enabled
<prasad> do you guys have the option to shutdown\reboot\hibernate directly from login screen  in 9.10 ?  cause i don't :(
<Ve_> minimec: sux this
<minimec> Ve_: /usr/sbin/smartctl
<gorgonzola> dylanpatterson: it's the exact same behaviour as in windows machines on the road...
<brian_> I am about ready to pull my hair out getting pulseaudio to work with Lingot or Gtkguitune has anyone gotten it to work without Jack or any other third party means?
<s4z3n> mezquitale, nothing happened
<mezquitale> s4z3n, you typed "deluge&" and nothing happened??
<s4z3n> yeah
<mezquitale> s4z3n, type "ps aux|grep deluge" to see if deluge is up and running
<minimec> Ve_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/smartmontools/filelist
<Ve_> minimec: it wont open
<minimec> Ve_: sbin generally means 'sudo'...
<Ve_> ah ok thanks
<epinky> brian: sudo apt-get install padevchooser pavumeter pavucontrol paprefs paman
<greezmunkey> Hello, does anyone know if it is possible to create a bootable cdrom from a boot image that was designed for a floppy disk?
<Ve_> minimec: how do i open that as sudo
<mezquitale> brian_, what's Lingot and Gtkguitune?
<s4z3n> mezquitale, I retried the "deluge&"and it worked
<minimec> Ve_: <alt>F2 gnome-terminal, then 'sudo .....'
<brian_> mezquitale: it is a program that allows me to tune a guitar or any other instrument using my microphone
<mezquitale> brian_, thanks for the tip, i'll install it on my ubuntustudio distro, good luck with getting your appz to work with normal ubuntu flavor
<Ve_> minimec: ok i see its a terminal application.
<Ve_> now whats teh hdd device string
<Ve_> minimec: now whats teh hdd device string
<Ve_> anyone know how to check device string/ address
<brian_> mezquitale: actually, I am using linux mint because none of the flavors have helped me so far at all. So I always end up back here and i usually never recieve help.
<mezquitale> brian_, have you ever tried ubuntustudio?
<minimec> Ve_: I have no idea what you want to do. My answer was about the synaptic/software centre gui. The rest was ubuntu basics...
<Ve_> minimec: i am wanting to use smartmontools to check my hdd that ubuntu os said was faulty ok that was what i asked ok.
<brian_> mezquitale: I don't have a dvd drive to burn it to a disk and i don't have usb boot capability. Also, i think it suffers from the same pulseaudio problems
<greezmunkey> heh, answered my own question: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/floppy_image_on_cd.htm
<Ve_> minimec: is smartctl = smartmontools
<mezquitale> brian_, sorry to hear that, i think ubuntu studio does have some problems with pulseaudio but JACK works fine, as well as ardour, hydrogen, etc. etc.  And tomorrow when I have the time I'll test lingot
<Ve_> where are floodbot1 and floodbot2
<prappl93> My Ubuntu 9.10 freezes when I first turn it on a little bit then when it logs in it usually goes slowly for a while then finally catches up. Firefox and other programs tend to freeze a lot though. Is there a known issue that I could fix? And, how do I prevent the "broken battery" message from showing up every time I log in?
<morbid> I have no problems whatsoever with pulseaudio on my studio box
<minerva> heyas
<JonathanWinters> no
<JonathanWinters> get out
<hanasaki> will vbox 3.1 for ubuntu need to wait until the next spring release of ubuntu or when will it come out?
<minimec> Ve_: I had these messages with alpha stages of karmic on my notebook. I didn't care about it and I don't have any problems now. YOu could try gparted with a graphical interface to check your disks...
<minerva> get out?
<minerva> who?
<lstarnes> minerva: just ignore that person
<mezquitale> prappl93, it could be that your machine doesnt play nice with karmic, jaunty refused to work with my desktop and laptop so i used intrepid until karmic came out, it could also be an issue with your hardware, you can try using intrepid or jaunty and see if it works on your machine
<Ve_> gparted wont tell me if its got bad sectors minimec
<brian_> mezquitale : Well, theoretically i could get all these apps to work if i use JACK, but i don't have a realtime kernel like Ubuntu Studio, I want this system to work the way it did back in the Fiesty days, but there is no way to revert back to esound anymore. Linux is stabbing itself in the groin by going to pulseaudio.
<minimec> Ve_: That is true, but normally you get a fsck check all 30 mounts. If that works out and gparted recognizes your partitions....
<Ve_> minimec: brb
<mezquitale> brian_, you want t use the real time kernel if you want to minimize latency, it should work fine to just tune your guitar
<minerva> must i install ubuntu from cd?
<Raydiation> hi im looking for a program which can open MUS files (finale notepad)
<Raydiation> finale = program
<minerva> is there a way to install it from the download without transferring it to some other media?
<Satzo> Raydiation, google lilypond
<brian_> mezquitale : I would also like to use guitarix and LMMS and those do require minimal latency. I figure if i fix lingot first, i should be headed in the right direction to fix those two next.
<mezquitale> brian_, it's going to be painful but good luck!  I actually waited to use JACK until ubuntu studio was released, in between do you know of a website that can show me the basic guitar scales?
<Ve_> minimec: is smartctl = smartmontools
<minimec> Ve_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/smartmontools/filelist
<Satzo> mezquitale, tons of those on the net
<Ve_> minimec: i dont use jaunty i have karmic
<brian_> mezquitale : I know a good site for all of your guitar learning needs. http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/
<minimec> Ve_: coesn't matter...
<mezquitale> brian_, thanks
<mezquitale> brian_, send me a PM
<cj_> mzuverink, Hey Marc
<cj_> you around
<mzuverink> cj_, not here, us chatting is offtopic, this is the wrong forum
<cj_> haha you linux guys
<Aruna> i have probem in my kubuntu i have instaled as dual boot with winVista i used kubuntu for a week its working find but now when i start it display a blank screen .. can anyone help me.
<MyGame> Hi
<Aruna> i tried Recovery mode alos.
<Aruna> also
<MyGame>  01:26:45 up 12:31,  1 user,  load average: 0.91, 0.64, 0.55
<prappl93> Could my problems be with Compiz? I've read other people have problems with it...
<Aruna> hi i have i have probem in my kubuntu i have instaled as dual boot with winVista i used kubuntu for a week its working find but now when i start it display a blank screen .. can anyone help me.
<Aruna> Any one help me.
<Satzo> Aruna, can you login as a standalone user?
<minimec> Aruna: Di you try to load an older kernel, not just the recovery mode of the newest kernel? ;)
 * minerva likes open source
<minerva> ok
<minerva> if i'm trying to install direct, unsing UNetbootin, do I send it to c drive?
<Raydiation> Satzo: doesnt work, this thing can only produce sheets from latex files
<Aruna> i tried ... when i boot it askes me... ubuntu     ubuntu (revovery mode ) Win Vista
<Aruna> i choose Ubuntu
<Satzo> Raydiation, there are a few others out there.
<Ve_> hi how do i mount hdd sda2
<Aruna> and in some second it displays blank screen
<Satzo> i dont use finale so im not versed
<Aruna> i dont get any output on the screen
<Aruna> Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31.15   Generic
<minerva> ok this could get ugly
<Aruna> Is my OS Crashed ?
<minimec> Aruna: So this is the only kernel you can choose? How did you install your system? With a normal live cd-rom?
<Satzo> Aruna, your gui is probably screwed up i doubt the os crashed
<minerva> it's working!.....
<minerva> so sad that something so simple can make me so happy
<Aruna> i downloaded the ISO and instaleld as dual boot.
<Aruna> i later installed Kubuntu over my Ubuntu and i used for 3 days.
<minimec> Aruna: So you started the life disk and insatalled as dual boot... During installation rocedure you had a graphical interface I guess?
<Fizix> I've tried KDE several times but I keep going back to gnome
<minimec> Aruna: live...
<Aruna> hmmm
<Raydiation> Satzo: hm seems nothing appropriate out there,  i have to go for virtualbox + xp
<Raydiation> i hate proprietary formats
<Aruna> yes
<Alan502> Hi :) im trying to make a swap partition as logical in gparted live, but when i select new, i have only the option to choose primary, logicla appears in grey. How can i create a logical partition?
<greezmunkey> heh Burning a boot floppy to a cdrom works pretty slick :)
<Aruna> minimec, yes  but now when i select same option its displaying me blank screen instead of login screen.
<ChogyDan> Alan502: can you make an extended partition?
<minimec> Aruna: So after installation you rebooted and you had a boot otpion Linux or windows. Is that correct?
<Aruna> minimec, yes
<Alan502> ChogyDan: i can make a primary partition, but not a logical
<Satzo> Alan502, you have a primary part already defined??
<con6> if using LAN server such as university LAN, how to open port that being block?
<Aruna> minimec i have 8 options.
<Alan502> ChogyDan: i cant make an extended
<ChogyDan> Alan502: can you make an extended partition?
<ChogyDan> mk
<Alan502> ChogyDan: i can only make primary partitions
<minimec> Aruna: 8 options ...
<minimec> Aruna: what kind of options?
<Alan502> Satzo: yes, i have three primary partitions, do i need to define first where should the logicla partition go?
<Aruna> minimec, ubuntu  generic , ubuntu generic (recovery),  ubuntu  generic , ubuntu generic (recovery) , memtest, memtest  , win Vista d 1  win visit d2
<Aruna> minimec, these are the options i am getting in the booting option.
<Aruna> minimec, i am just running the Memtest86  v2.11
<minimec> Aruna: As I see, you have two kernel and two recovery(kernel) options. Try to boot with the lower (older) kernel number.
<ChogyDan> Alan502: it might be that you can only have one extended partition (the one where logicals go)
<con6> if using LAN server such as university LAN, how to open port that being block?
<Aruna> minimec, i tried both :(
<Aruna> minimec, i tried in both kurnal and both recovery mode.,
<Alan502> ChogyDan: oh, i see. Now i realize that i do have one extended partition, but that extended partition has all its space occupied with a single primary partition, how can i move it out of there?
<minimec> Aruna: If you boot the cd you used to install the system. Does that cd boot normally?
<Aruna> minimec, when in the time of installation yes.
<Aruna> minimec, i dont get any problem at the time of installation.
<minimec> Aruna: And now?
<Alan502> ChogyDan: that way i could use my only extended partition for what i am trying to do
<Aruna> minimec, i run the system for a weak with no issues. hmmmmmmmm
<Aruna> minimec, wait... i think i run the WinVista upgrade... will that cause probelm ?
<Aruna> minimec, vista upgraded 4 patches.... will that cose any probem in booting of ubuntu ?
<SuperMiguel> whats the best way to get flash working in ubuntu 9.10 64 bit?
<gorgonzola> Aruna: it could
<Aruna> :((
<minimec> Aruna: Well... I guess not, because the maste boot was not touched. You still get the boot options of grub.
<Aruna> then i better remove my win completely :))
<firefly2442> why doesn't the battery applet show the time left in my battery or the time left to charge to full? (9.10)
<gorgonzola> but if its just that, its easy to fix, if you know what you are doing :)
<Aruna> minimec, yes i do get the boot option...
<baitmue_> 我曰哦，全是说英文的？
<Aruna> minimec, but still i am gettign Empty screen.
<baitmue_> 第一次进来，有没有进错啊，是中文ubuntu吗
<gorgonzola> mmm, shouldn't be necessary. try to see if that's the problem. i lack the expertise, but you should be able to boot from a live cd and chroot into your old systems...
<gorgonzola> or at least see if the files are all there.
<gorgonzola> but then again, it depends a lot on what the box is sayng when you try to boot...
<BluesKaj> !cn | baitmue_
<ubottu> baitmue_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<minimec> Aruna: When you choose recovery, can you get a console mode?
<Aruna> minimec, no again blank screen.
<SuperMiguel> whats the best way to get flash working in ubuntu 9.10 64 bit?
<minimec> Aruna: Vista could have ..cked it up...
<gorgonzola> blank? no error message from grub, nothing?
<Aruna> visit is working GOOD lol
<Aruna> nothing.. just a blank black screen.
<gorgonzola> Aruna that's weird, i had seen something similar the other way around :P
<Aruna> Vista
<minimec> Aruna: 9.04 or 9.10?
<gorgonzola> well, are your volumes there? your files?
<Aruna> 9.10
<Alan502> Hi, i have a single primary partition occuping all my space from my single extended partition, for some reason i dont know. Im trying to move the whole primary partition out of my extended partition, how can i do this with gparted live?
<gorgonzola> you should start by checking that...
<Aruna> i have 2 drive
<baitmue_> 就没一个人说中文？
<gorgonzola> Alan502 you can't have a primary partition inside an extended partition.
<Aruna> Visita in one and vista recovery and Ubuntu in another
<Alan502> Hi, i have a single primary partition occuping all my space from my single extended partition, for some reason i dont know. Im trying to move the whole primary partition out of my extended partition, how can i do this with gparted live?
<Satzo> Alan502, dont flood.
<gorgonzola> Alan502 you can't have a primary partition inside an extended partition.
<SuperMiguel> any one successfully using this : http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<Alan502> gorgonzola: it might be a logical then, how can i move it?
<gorgonzola> Alan502: im not sure, but i don't think thats possible. you need to copy it, in any case.
<Alan502> Satzo: sorry it was not intentional
<Aruna> hmmm
<Aruna> i dont knwo what to do now
<minimec> Aruna: never tried that with 9.10, as krmic uses grub2. Could be, that your master boot was somehow modified... (I am not sure). Grub is  loading, but noe of our otions are working... Is that correct?
<Raydiation> is that ext4 data corruption issue with huge files solved?
<Aruna> remove both completely and install ubuntu
<Alan502> >.< ok thanks :) i think i can with a windows utility, i'll try
<gorgonzola> Aruna: it might not help... but you should begin by checking to see if the corect volumes are "still there".
<minimec> Aruna: Can you load the win partition?
<Aruna> yes
<Aruna> yes
<Aruna> i can get Vista working
<MaXlMuS> hello guys
<gorgonzola> Aruna it could be the case that vista messed with the partition map in the mbr or something like that, and grub is unable to find /boot...
<Aruna> when i select any Ubuntu option i cant get any scree3n.
<Aruna> can i drop both and install only Ubuntu ?
<gorgonzola> Aruna if that's the case, but you gotta make sure, then it is possible to restore your boot setup, rather painlessly.
<gorgonzola> Aruna, its your box, you can delete everything and install plan9 or ITS as far as i know :P
<Aruna> lolol
<Aruna> its laptop and i dont like windows.
<Satzo> Alan502: np.
<gorgonzola> Aruna but it sounds a little harsh if its just a problem of volume mapping.
<Aruna> lol yaa :)
<gorgonzola> Aruna which in the 90% of boot issues, it is.
<Aruna> i dont have any main data in the laptop... and i dont like dual boot.. i may download Kubuntu and use it like windows.
<minimec> Aruna: Well... Recovery mode should give you a console mode. If not... there is something wrong. You tried both kernels... You don't get a cpnsoel or a graphocal interface...
<gorgonzola> Aruna, now the problem, is that the specifics of the problem are hard to triage/troubleshoot from an irc channel... and unless you know what you are doing, it could be hard to find the error.
<Aruna> i dont like Windows :(
<minimec> Aruna: That's odd ...
<Aruna> but the probem is mainly with dual booting rihgt ?
<Aruna> i am sure i properly shuddown Ubuntu.
<gorgonzola> minimerc: if the only thing after selecting a kernel in grub is a blank screen, then nothing is getting started beyond grub.
<Aruna> i dont get any thing GUI or terminal mode.
<Aruna> its blank screen.
<gorgonzola> Aruna: it could be a number of things. that's why you should start by checking if your partitions are still in the disks.
<Aruna> how to check it ?
<Aruna> from windows ?
<gorgonzola> Aruna if they are, and even more, if you can access the files from say, a live cd or something, then there's no reason to think that there's a problem in the actual os, but just in the bootloader.
<gorgonzola> the easiest way would be to load a live cd and try to mount them
<gorgonzola> windows will not b able to read or handle your linux partitions
<Aruna> can i use the CD i burnt from ISO ?
<minimec> Aruna: Yes you can.
<CodeMunkey> ok, so i have a USB bluetooth dongle that is confirmed to work with linux (already sync'd my bb to it on another PC).  How can I get it to sync with my bluetooth headset?
<gorgonzola> Aruna yes. that is a live cd.
<zerq> disk manager in windows should at least show the linux partitions, but it will probably just say "unknown" or something
<Aruna> i will try today evening i dont have cd now lol... but what should i do with thi.. first i put cd in drive and boot...
<gorgonzola> now... if you find something to hold your hand, you could even try to boot into that, and chroot into your system....
<Aruna> then ?
<gorgonzola> Aruna but i have only seen it done, never done it on my own...
<gorgonzola> :(
<Satzo> CodeMunkey, http://www.bluez.org/
<gorgonzola> Aruna: you put the cd in the tray... it should show a menu. choose the option "try ubuntu" or something like that.
<CodeMunkey> Satzo: i have it, it loads the icon, i load device search, but it doesn't tell me when it's scanning or anything so i can't tell what's going wrong
<Satzo> is the bluetooth manager running on your ubuntu installation?
<Satzo> i dont have any bt devices so i cant help very much
<gorgonzola> Aruna: in any case, what you want to do is go into the live cd environment, and see if your partitions are still there. if they are, try to mount them. if they mount, try to acces some files, see if everything looks fine.
<Aruna> gorgonzola, then ?
<gorgonzola> Aruna a thorough test would involve trying to load the old system from the live cd, but that might be too complicated.
<gorgonzola> Aruna IF everything is in order... then you can be certain that the problem is in the bootloader :)
<gorgonzola> Aruna if that's the case, it should be simple to fix it... but then it gets foggy, as the problems in the bootloader that could cause your symptons sound a little esoteric.
<Aruna> gorgonzola, tooo technical.. better kill Windows and install U/Kubuntu lol
<gorgonzola> Aruna: kk, was just trying to save your files... i know its simple to do if you have the skill, but it can sound intimidating if you have no experience with this kind of things.
<minimec> gorgonzola: "little esoteric" was a nice way to describe it...
<AlcohPoison1390> hey im trying to recover some data from a scratched CD, what are some good ubuntu programs for data recovery?
<gorgonzola> Aruna: anyway... good luck :)
<Aruna> :( i am new to installation of ubuntu and troubleshooting :(
<gorgonzola> minimerc: well, it is :S grub normally cries a lot when it cant find the damn kernel...
<dibblego> why does my machine reboot perpetually after a fresh 32-bit karmic install with nvidia drivers?
<Satzo> AlcohPoison1390, did you do anything to the CD yet? im asking for a good reason
<AlcohPoison1390> well its a friend of mines and he dropped his xbox and there is a scratch all the way around
<Satzo> ok...
<AlcohPoison1390> it still runs, but it shuts off after a while
<AlcohPoison1390> so im thinking that the data is recoverable, but the disc is too badly damaged to work
<Satzo> if you have some turtle wax handy, polish the disc before you try data recovery.  if you can, use a drive you dont care about(like an old cdrom or dvd rom drive).  if you dont have turtle wax, wd-40 or pam spray will do
<Satzo> i assume you are making a copy of the disc?
<AlcohPoison1390> yes
<minimec> gorgonzola: I am not used to this new grub2 thing yet, and the old 'mate' cried "Grub Error 17" or something...
<Aruna> gorgonzola, if i need to install only ubuntu..  i have 2 particiion in my laptop. when installeing if i tell use completely will ubuntu removes 2 partition to one ?
<Satzo> good. because i wouldnt use a disc after the recipe i mentioned in an xbox
<Satzo> ive had good luck polishing the surface,... the principle is the same as waxing a car
<AlcohPoison1390> ok, but are you saying that after i polish it it will work?
<AlcohPoison1390> i mean
<Satzo> it should
<AlcohPoison1390> in an xbox
<Satzo> polish it, then copy it
<Satzo> no dont use in the xbox.. unless you wana risk  it
<Satzo> i mentioned an old reader for a reason
<AlcohPoison1390> cant i try to copy it first so that if i mess it up then ill have the data at least?
<Satzo> i would
<Satzo> copy first
<AlcohPoison1390> ok, so whats a good recovery program?
<CodeMunkey> any ideas re: getting bluetooth to pair?  http://tons.pastebin.com/d1082b724
<Satzo> try my method first, you might not need a recovery app
<Satzo> your goal is a 1:1 copy, not recovered error-prone data
<AlcohPoison1390> ok ill try that then
<AlcohPoison1390> im going to copy, make a new disc, try that disc, if that doesnt work, then ill try polishing and another copy, then make a new disc
<gorgonzola> minimerc: damn, i totally forgot that we are on grub2 now! then for sure its the old error 17, but in the new version
<AlcohPoison1390> and if that doesnt work then ill try data recovery
<gorgonzola> Aruna if you are only going to instal ubuntu, then you can partition the disk as you please... it could be nicer to start with a clean slate, and i would suggest a separate partition for /home, but its up to you
<gorgonzola> Ok. those were my five minutes of daily support. good luck Aruna, good night minimerc, etc. bye bye
<Ninjix_> greetings all, Anyone have any experience with 9.10 Server DMRAID on Intel ICH10R?
<Aruna> gorgonzola, than you so much :)
<kanhaiya_kk> hi all
<kanhaiya_kk> im using ubuntu
<Satzo> hi
<Aruna> Hello
<kanhaiya_kk> i tried to install ubuntu karmic on new partition.
<bhabalinux> I have only been able to install Ubuntu with wubi
<bhabalinux> I couldn't do it without it
<kanhaiya_kk> after installation i found that my sda5 gets converted into lost+found.that means all my data get converted into lost+found (#34242 like this)
<kanhaiya_kk> so can anybody help in recovering that data
<chad_> How come when I try to install nVidia 185 drivers --- apt-get installs 190???
<chow> hi
<nanotube> !hi | chow
<ubottu> chow: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<techtronic> hi folks quick question for you, using cron how can i extract the output of syslog to syslog.dd.mm.yyyy i know i can do this cat /var/log/syslog | grep "Dec  2" > syslog.02.12.2009 as a one off how could i mod this to be todays date?
<chow> for nvidia 190 drivers, i manually download the package from official NVIIDA website
<CodeMunkey> hcitool dev doesn't list the device :(
<chow> don't know whether apt-get works
<fretegi_part_2> anyone know anything about watching tv using linux?
<Satzo> techtronic, call a script with a mv at the end grepping date?
<chow> dunno tv
<fretegi_part_2> i mean, using ubuntu as a dvr and watching tv live, how to set it up
<techtronic> Satzo: whats the variable for using todays date though?
<Billiard> fretegi_part_2: what do you need help with?
<Satzo> techtronic, man date
<nanotube> techtronic: look at the 'date' command options (man date for manual)
<fretegi_part_2> everything basically lol
<CodeMunkey> whoo, hciconfig hci0 reset got it working, found it with hcitool, can't get the GUI pairing tool to find it...
<kanhaiya_kk> hi all, i am using ubuntu. i tried to install ubuntu karmic in new partition. After installation i found that, sda5 partition which was also ubuntu partition get converted into lost+found, for ex(#2679148 etc)
<Billiard> fretegi_part_2: is your video capture devices supported?
 * Satzo knows fretegi_part_2 has reading to do.. :^D
 * fretegi_part_2 is a fast reader :)
<minerva> my machine is a paperweight
<mpontillo> !mythbuntu | fretegi_part_2
<ubottu> fretegi_part_2: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<minerva> utterly useless
<fretegi_part_2> i dont have the cards yet, making a shopping list but want to konw how to do it
<Billiard> kanhaiya_kk: all partitions will have a lost+found directory on them
<minerva> can't write a no-fault install disk, can't install within windoze
<Billiard> fretegi_part_2: you could use myth tv
<kebomix> hello , i have ati 3650 on my laptop and i installed ATI driver from official website and everything works okay except Hibernate doesn't work , i have ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<minerva> i just ordered the disk direct from unbutu
<minerva> we'll see how that flies
<minerva> but i want to install it NOW
<fretegi_part_2> i was on mythtv, but didnt see how to control the live tv playback, that also requires an actual computer on the client end as i understand, curious if there are any alternatives and if there are not, how do u control the tv using myth?
<minerva> *whine*
<nanotube> techtronic: specifically, to get 'Dec 2' you would use: date +'%b%_d'
<partymetroid> I need an easy-to-use and intuitive Ruby on Rails editor... any good suggestions?
<jargal> how to make, create .fla , .swf animation using any soft (windows flash cs 3)
<partymetroid> :(
<nanotube> partymetroid: something like geany would probably do it.
<minerva> while i wait, can someone give me a quick link to a hardware compatibility?
<MaXlMuS> have someone tryed apache server on unbutu?
<nanotube> !hardware | minerva
<ubottu> minerva: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<minerva> hey thanks!
<imdba> 有啊。
<nanotube> minerva: :)
<partymetroid> Okay, geany, nanotube: I'll check that out.
<imdba> 我看到你说中文了。呵呵
<nanotube> !cn | imdba
<ubottu> imdba: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chow> ...
<ChogyDan2> GLADE keeps crashing on me.  Is there a better version that I can get than the one in the repos?
<chow> hey
<jargal> how to make, create .fla , .swf animation using any soft (windows flash cs 3)
<nanotube> partymetroid: have fun. :) it's quite a decent code editor.
<minerva> whoo hoo
<minerva> this is awesome
<kebomix> lol  chinese :D
<mpontillo> fretegi_part_2: you might want to ask around in #ubuntu-mythtv, but if you check the mythbunyu site, there is a good walkthrough. you can run the frontend (playback) and the backend (capture) on the same computer if you like.
<MaXlMuS> tthe only thing that have crashed on me so far in 5  days was Call of duty 4 in wine
<Aruna> any oen tell me ... if i download Kubuntu can i switch to Ubuntu any time ?
<minerva> anyone know if the broadcom modem is supported in the new release?
<minerva> i could probably go hunt down the info but it's more fun here
<nanotube> Aruna: yes, the gnome desktop is just a "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" away.
<Aruna> thank you :)
<jargal> how to make, create .fla , .swf animation using any soft (windows flash cs 3
<nanotube> Aruna: just like if you have ubuntu (gnome), the kde desktop is just "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<minerva> i just saw how many ubuntu channels there are
<imdba> i know ..tks ubottu ... but i think  i like here .
<MaXlMuS> i got a AMD64 x2 3.1GHZ xumbutu  was best choice or shuld i use ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ceW_cr> medan
<Aruna> and one more....   I have 2 partition with WinVist and Ubuntu i like to drop Win completely and use only Ubuntu what can i do ?
<ChogyDan2> MaXlMuS: cpu doesn't matter there
<nigtv> hi, I  need to know how to remove a ppa repository, as in the opposite of add-apt-repository, in karmic
<jargal> how to make, create .fla , .swf animation using any soft (windows flash cs 3)
<laughzilla> anyone here know how to install google earth 5 or 5.1 o ubuntu 9.04 and fix the flickering of google earth when it's running?
<MaXlMuS> i have never tryed the other ones what is the diference?
<minimec> MaXlMuS: How much ram?
<MaXlMuS> 4gb
<ChogyDan2> nigtv: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nanotube> Aruna: step 1: make sure to have all your data backed up. step 2: fire up gparted, format the win disk into ext3. :)
<nigtv> ChogyDan2: i didnt see them in there, but lemme double check, that would seem logical lol
<nanotube> MaXlMuS: well, if you don't know which one you'd like better, try both and see which one you like. at the end of the day, the choice of the DE is a subjective personal choice.
<ChogyDan2> nigtv: it might be in soureces.d
<minimec> MaXlMuS: Why did you ask your question ... *rofl*
<reactor> nigtv, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in yr console
<nigtv> ChogyDan2: they arent in there, ill check that
<nigtv> reactor: they arent in that file
<nanotube> nigtv: they're not in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<nigtv> added via add-apt-repository
<reactor> nigtv, rly? ._0
<nigtv> yea
<nigtv> it doesnt put them there
<nigtv> i guess
<MaXlMuS> i dunno im just confused by the versions , and the universe expanding and contracting
<nanotube> nigtv: try "man apt-add-repository" to see where it puts stuff. i'm on ubuntu 8.10, and that command doesn't even exist.
<ChogyDan2> nigtv: yeah, its in /etc/apt/sources.list.d   just delete the obvious file
<Satzo> jargal, http://alternativeto.net/
<nigtv> ChogyDan2: yea youre right, it throws them in there, threw me off because it changed it to a directory
<nigtv> nanotube: there is no man page or info page for add-apt-repository
<nigtv> weird huh
<nanotube> nigtv: yea... i guess it's just "one more undocumented thing ubuntu just threw in there for the hell of it (tm)" :)
<MaXlMuS> a less so far i like xubuntu better than windows 7 , im only using win 7 for games
<nigtv> nanotube: ha
<jargal> thx
<nigtv> reactor: this is probably pretty silly to mention, and i dont want to start a flame war, but i use ne instead of gedit
<p1oooop> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nigtv> :D
<reactor> nigtv, it's ok
<MaXlMuS> oh well... one more linux noob question ernn... do i need a antivirus here or mr xumbu got me covered?
<p1oooop> thanks guys, later
<nigtv> MaXlMuS: its not a bad idea
<ChogyDan2> !antivirus | MaXlMuS
<ubottu> MaXlMuS: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<nigtv> its especially useful if you have other windows machines, or are going to be sharing files through email and such, or have a dual boot
<MaXlMuS> there is viruses for linux??? =O
<nigtv> MaXlMuS: complicated and constantly rehashed topic, google ;)
<MaXlMuS> tu have one on yours?
<nigtv> MaXlMuS: well i have a few installed, but i rarely use them
<linuxguy2009> Is there an easy way to keep pulseaudio on the systsem, just so I dont lose the volume tray applet, but tell the system to use ALSA from now on?
<cmp> hello every body - iam trying to connect with some one in compiz room but i cant - i would like to know how to get a theme like CIA or FBI skin ?
<nigtv> i use avast occasionally to scan windows on other harddrives because i like the CLI
<MaXlMuS> well if u have a cupple i shuld at less get one , any recommendation?
<Ninjix> it's so nice not to have to waste CPU cycles on antivirus cruft
<ramentime> flash is a linux virus... proprietary bs that make my system unstable...
<nanotube> MaXlMuS: i, for one, don't have any av installed.
<nigtv> MaXlMuS: any you like, really, i like avast and clamav, but thats totally subjective
<nanotube> MaXlMuS: but i guess if i were to suggest one, you could try clamav...
<minerva> i need a stand-alone ubuntu uninstaller
<minerva> anybody got one?
<Billiard> minerva: just remove the partitions
<cikguyob> hello
<nigtv> minerva: yea why would you need an unistaller?
<reactor> ramentime, if u have a virus there, anyways u will be asked about running/installing/giving root rights
<Billiard> minerva: if you have another os installed like windows you might have to restore its original bootloader
<nigtv> reactor: there are people that sometimes blindly run stuff as root for no reason
<minerva> i've got a half-installed ubuntu on here i need to get off
<nigtv> firefox/etc
<nanotube> ramentime: +1 to flash=virus ;)
<Ninjix> some quick dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 will clear it off pretty quick :)
<reactor> nigtv, yh maybe but its so noob :P
<nanotube> minerva: just format the disk or some such...
<minerva> erm
<minerva> not so easy
<reactor> nigtv, just don't do that and u won't need any av
<minerva> the system sends me to a 'pick one' window at boot
<Ninjix> nigtv: I'm only joking
<minerva> i need to get that removed
<nigtv> reactor: you could still use them!
<minerva> so i can boot to a different drive
<nigtv> dont NEED them i suppose...
<minerva> it's a long story
<nanotube> minerva: which options do you currently have, and which options do you want to have?
<steppenwolf> Hello everyone I have a Sony Vaio PCG-8D2L with HD failure could anyone give me some advise about the maximum HD size replacement to be used?
<cikguyob> hello
<minerva> anyway, is there a stand-alone uninstaller anyplace?
<cikguyob> im....from malaysis
<cikguyob> im....from malaysia
<Satzo> steppenwolf, how old is the laptop?
<Satzo> as in what year was it released?
<steppenwolf> its a P4
<Satzo> it might use a 1.8" hdd
<minerva> ohhhh i get it
<nanotube> steppenwolf: there's probably no limit as to the maximum hd size as far as storage capacity. just get the right form factor that fits into the slot...
<minerva> that's how ubuntu is going to take over the world
<minerva> THERE'S NO UNINSTALLER
<steppenwolf> ok and how about the size in GB?
<nigtv> minerva: if thats how it takes over the world than windows prolly be the same way
<minerva> run for your lives!
<minerva> lol
<reactor> nigtv, :P
<nigtv> thats like having an unistaller for a .txt file
<nigtv> :/
<minerva> well no
<nanotube> minerva: there's no uninstaller for any OS. if you want to uninstall, you just clear the partition. if you want to restore the boot loader to windows only, there's probably documentation on that...
<nigtv> its self contained more or less, just delete it...
<nanotube> !fixmbr | minerva
<cj__> Anyone familiar with E-MU 1212m soundcard?  I'm playing mp3's on the latest version of ubuntu and it's playing a little fast.
<ubottu> minerva: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<minerva> hm
<exploreralex> can somebody tell me what is transmission bit torrent client?
<MaXlMuS> well got it ty guys you the best there is  good night
<minerva> well i wonder why the hell i'm getting a dual boot screen?
<steppenwolf> Hey Nano what about de address lines needed to decode the data?
<minerva> what is fixmbr?
<cikguyob> i lost vista boot when install ubuntu?
<Satzo> exploreralex, a linux bt client
<PhrkOnLsh> where is the channel where ubuntu devs hang out?
<minerva> meh
<exploreralex>  Satzo: how to download a file using it?
<Satzo> get a .torrent file and add to client
<Satzo> it also has a webserver built in so u can use it that way
<Satzo> RTFM basically :)
<exploreralex> Satzo: could you tell me how to configure the webserver? i'm a complete amatuer
<jord> can anyone please help me with the following its driving me nuts, ive been googleing all day for a fix
<jord> E: linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jord> E: memtest86+: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jord> E: ubuntu-standard: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jord> E: grub-pc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jord> E: linux-image-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jord> E: linux-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jord> sorry to bulk post
<nigtv> cikguyob: did you set up a dual boot?
<jord> was copy / paste
<nigtv> jord: notepad
<nigtv> or
<nigtv> whats it called
<FloodBot1> jord: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> nigtv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jord> i copy / pasted
<nigtv> FloodBot1: lol
<jord> and appologised
<jord> for the flood
<jord> didnt mean to flood, anyway, anyone please got anyideas, im literally pulling hair out
<CppIsWeird2> how can you tell if a service is started or not?
<Satzo> exploreralex, i dont use that i prefer torrentflux,.. i cant help, sorry
<exploreralex> Satzo: is torrentflux any better? and used in gnome?
<nigtv> thanks guy
<nigtv> s
<quiescens> how many flood bots does the channel really need
<nanotube> steppenwolf: er, what are you talking about, with the decoding data and all that?
<nanotube> quiescens: empirical observation would suggest that the answer is 3.
<Satzo> exploreralex, if you are having trouble with transmission i wouldnt even being to imagine suggesting torrentflux
<nanotube> exploreralex: to learn about the basics of bittorrent, you might look at the wikipedia page for it...
<p1oooop> nice.
<p1oooop> alotta floodbots today IMHO
<jord> OK i went to past bin and here is URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/332870/      please, anyone, i have looked everywhere for a fix
<Draconis> FF is driving me f00king nuts
<p1oooop> why aren't floodbots 2,3,4 ops?
<Draconis> is there another good browser for ubuntu?
<quiescens> they're busy deopping each other
<p1oooop> Draconis: you can try to compile google chrome...
<p1oooop> quiescens: LMAO
<Draconis> hmm... I thought they werent even close to linux yet
<Satzo> Draconis, chrome and opera
<p1oooop> quiescens: the floodbots like playing op the hell outta eachother
<p1oooop> :D
<Satzo> floodwar!
<p1oooop> Draconis: they have a beta versuon
<sebsebseb> !language |  Draconis
<ubottu> Draconis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !browsers |  Draconis
<ubottu> Draconis: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<p1oooop> sebsebseb: nice.
<brando753> is there any anti theft software for ubuntu?
<Lint01> is there some console text editor in Ubuntu like EDIT.COM in Windows?
<DaZ_> Lint01: nano?
<p1oooop> Lint01: you can use nano
<DaZ_> vim?
<p1oooop> Lint01: or vim, like DaZ_ said
<DaZ> emacs? :f
<mpontillo> jord: guessing here... but can you try running the script by hand, to see if it prints an error message? for example: sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic.postinst
<sebsebseb> p1oooop: What was?
<zerq_> outboard:
<zerq_> oops
<p1oooop> sebsebseb: nice execution
<nanotube> Draconis: what exactly is the problem you're having with firefox? as far as alternatives: you could try seamonkey, opera, chromium
<zerq_> ubottu: you forgot about Chrome you silly bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lint01> DaZ_, p1oooop : it has no menus and I couldn't figure how to select some words on the line. vi(m) is a nightmare. anything better?
<DanaG> hmm, anyone here using gnome-shell, or at least tried it?
<sebsebseb> p1oooop: reply you mean?
<DanaG> It gives me a screenful of garbage.
<p1oooop> sebsebseb: yup
<sebsebseb> zerq_: Chromeium and Google Chrome.  Chrome being based on Chromeium and that's open source
<zerq_> Chrome/Chromium is the best browser EVAR
<DaZ> Lint01: there's nothing better than vim.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-gnomeshell.png
<Guest14481> Hi, I have somehow lost Network Manager and cant connect to the net, can anyone help please? I have 9.10 running
<ChaseM1991> vim?
<zerq_> Although the extensions are a little lacking still, but it's damn good
<p1oooop> Lint01: you can always try gedit, which is, as you might know, graphical
<DaZ> DanaG: nice
<Guest14481> Am having to use windows :-(
<nanotube> Lint01: nano is a bit more user friendly than vim, if you want to try that...
<Lint01> DanaG: it works, actually
<Lint01> nanotube: it has no menus
<p1oooop> Guest14481: excuse me?
<p1oooop> richardmalter: excuse me?
<nanotube> Lint01: there is a menu on the bottom, accessible through control keys. (e.g., ^x (control-x) to exit, etc.)
<richardmalter> that is, network manager seems to have disappeared!
<Lint01> p1oooop: gedit is an X application, I need a console one
<homecable> can any one ssh test@joey.ath.cx i need to test my script perl script
<homecable> i need to test my perl script
<DanaG> weird.
<Lint01> homecable: install Virtualbox
<Satzo> homecable, works
<nanotube> zerq_: yea - i enabled the chromium daily ppa - the browser is nice and fast.
<richardmalter> Is anyone talking to me, sorry?
<nanotube> homecable: i just tried to ssh, it have me a 'too many auth failures' disconnect.
<Satzo> hahaha
 * Satzo is downloading homecable's locat .jpg collection.
<homecable> hmm
<homecable> let me check
<ChaseM1991> i love ubuntu
<ChaseM1991> =D
<sebsebseb> !love > ChaseM1991
<ubottu> ChaseM1991, please see my private message
<nanotube> sebsebseb: haha
<ChaseM1991> an iceweasel? =P are we into the alt  firefox?
<slide> I have a laptop with an ATI Radeon Express 200M that I'm trying to connect to my LCD HDTV via the VGA port but it won't give me anything higher resolutions. the TV can do full 1080p,
<sebsebseb> ChaseM1991: no
<nanotube> richardmalter: make sure the network-manager package is installed... check your error log... try to see if you can connect with wired...
<homecable> how now try
<homecable> ok now try
<homecable> can any one ssh test@joey.ath.cx i need to test my script perl script
<sebsebseb> ChaseM1991: it's quote or whatever, and as far as I know the only distros that use Iceweasel by default instead of Firefox are Debian and anything very closely based on it
<Satzo> homecable, i get password prompt
<nanotube> homecable: $ ssh test@joey.ath.cx
<nanotube> Received disconnect from 206.225.143.34: 2: Too many authentication failures for test
<sebsebseb> ChaseM1991: and some distros don't do Firefox or Iceweasel by default of course
<ChaseM1991> cool
<homecable> u just try ?
<ChaseM1991> im using chrome
<Satzo> im in
<ChaseM1991> well chromium
<Satzo> need pass
<homecable> make one up
<sebsebseb> ChaseM1991: ok so the open source version :)
<Satzo> cant
<ChaseM1991> i dont like open office
<techtronic> hi folks can some one tell me what im doing wrong with this:
<techtronic> cat /var/log/syslog | grep `date +"%b %e" ` > `date +syslog.%d-%m-%Y.log`
<techtronic> grep: 2: No such file or directory
<zerq_> richardmalter: you could maybe download the network-manager deb from windows if it's actually gone for some reason
<baseuser> list
<sebsebseb> ChaseM1991: Why not?  There's also KOffice, and Abiword, and Gnumeric a spreadsheet app
<zerq_> OpenOffice has gotten pretty good finally imo
<quiescens> techtronic: the `` after the grep will expand to more than one word, which grep will assume is multiple arguments
<nanotube> homecable: the auth failures bit was a problem on my end - it was trying all my keys for auth. when i disabled the key auth, it asked for password.
<Satzo> techtronic, you gota call date
<ChaseM1991> well, i have a class at school that the teacher sends out the practice tests via a docx file, and when i open it in open office, everything seems to be out of place
<sebsebseb> zerq_:  it was pretty good before 3.0
<Billiard> techtronic: put  "  around your  `
<sebsebseb> zerq_: Open Office has never been pretty bad, when I used it
<Lint01> abiword is the sad jokel gnumeric is useless
<slide> I have a laptop with an ATI Radeon Express 200M that I'm trying to connect to my LCD HDTV via the VGA port but it won't give me any high resolutions. the TV can do full 1080p and the laptop CAN output that high it just isnt allowing me now. Can anyone help?
<zerq_> I found it very clunky in earlier versions
<sebsebseb> ChaseM1991: ah yes the silly default format for Office 2007, because they woudn't do ODF (Open Document Format) what Open Office and such uses by default
<Jordan_U> ChaseM1991: Try koffice or maybe even google docs
<Draconis> is xampp the best way to setup php/mysql etc?
<techtronic> Billiard:  you mean so that its ' "
<Billiard>    "`date +....`"
<ChaseM1991> I have windows 7 dual booted on my laptop
<ChogyDan> Draconis: here we do lamp I think
<zerq_> Google docs is alright too if you just need a simple wordprocessor
<sebsebseb> ChaseM1991: quite a lot of organisations that matter, want ODF
<nanotube> techtronic: cat /var/log/syslog | grep "`date +"%b %e" `" > `date +syslog.%d-%m-%Y.log`
<slide> Can anyone help me with my video problem?
<ChaseM1991> sebsebseb: interesting, nice to know!
<Draconis> ChogyDan, isn't that xampp? I thought they just changed the name
<sebsebseb> ChaseM1991: Since Open Office 2.0 or whatever Open Document Format as the default
<sebsebseb> ChaseM1991: for quite a while Microsoft's format woudn't get accepted as a standard etc, there's quite a lot about all that on the net, if your interested
<Draconis> OpenOffice is good except Calc is very dumb when it comes to copying sheets
<Lint01> sebsebseb: no-one wants ODF, it's too primitive
<Flannel> ChogyDan, Draconis: xampp is everything in LAMP bundled into one, it's better to do a proper LAMP stack as you get automatic updates and things
<nanotube> Lint01: noone except for all the people who want an open format.
<sebsebseb> ChaseM1991: instead of making their own XML format, they should have used ODF by default really,  or stayed with their old formats
<techtronic> nanotube: works a treat thanks alot
<sebsebseb> Lint01: What do you mean by that exactly?
<nanotube> techtronic: np
<Draconis> Flannel, so no on xampp? find something directly on lamp?
<Lint01> sebsebseb: most of the time you had to use *.doc, *.docx, or PDF to make the document look correct
<sebsebseb> ChaseM1991: didn't need to pm with that,  altough things have gone off topic for in here now hmm
<Flannel> Draconis: "xampp" started with windows, you could download one exe, run it, and get a full apache/etc stack.  That's not necessary on Linux, because we have repositories that do all the heavy lifting for you (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP will get you all set up)
<ChaseM1991> anyone know of a decent dc++ client or alternative file sharing network?
<sebsebseb> Lint01: same in ODF and it's fine :)  unless stupid programs want to open it of course that don't support the format etc
<Satzo> ChaseM1991, frostwire or cabos
<Lint01> they could not use ODF, because it not cover Office document formats
<sebsebseb> Lint01: save not save above.
<nanotube> !dc | ChaseM1991
<ubottu> ChaseM1991: Direct Connect clients: linuxdcpp, dcgui (GTK), Valknut, dc-qt (Qt), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<sebsebseb> Lint01: Also I think ther's an add on for Microsoft Office 2007 so that it can support ODF :)
<ChaseM1991> Satzo: have you ever looked at what people are searching for on those networks?
<techtronic> nanotube: i should now be able to set up a cron job to run that exact command correct? or should i put this into a shell script and have cron run the shellscript
<ChaseM1991> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<nanotube> techtronic: yes, can just stick that command into your crontab
<techtronic> nano tube
<techtronic> nanotube: thanks!
<sebsebseb> Lint01: If a document does not need to be edited,  it should be saved in the PDF format for example
<nanotube> techtronic: np :)
<sebsebseb> Lint01: this is all off topic now, but gnu.org and then go to philsopehy section, and  read the article about not sending word documents :)
<bmachine> anyone know the ssh command to both ungzip a .gz file?
<Satzo> ChaseM1991, not really but they are popular and busy
<p1oooop> forgot
<Satzo> !soulseek
<ubottu> SoulSeek clients: Nicotine (GTK), Museeq (KDE), Mucous (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<nanotube> bmachine: you probably mean 'terminal command', since ssh doesn't have anything to do with gzip...
<ChaseM1991> Satzo, lol it seems that the biggest thing being searched for is kiddie porn
<Billiard> bmachine: ssh command?   use gzip and gunzip
<nanotube> bmachine: and if that's the case, then you're looking for 'gunzip'
<Satzo> ChaseM1991, no idea.
<Draconis> Flannel, thank you.
<p1oooop> bmachine: I believe it's something with gzip, I just don't know the exact commands
<bmachine> so straight up gunzip back.sql.gz will work
<homecable> can any one ssh test@joey.ath.cx i need to test my script perl script
<nanotube> bmachine: yes. "man gunzip" for details. :)
<Billiard> bmachine: yes
<slide> Can anyone help me with my video problem?
<nanotube> homecable: it asks for passwd
<bmachine> thanks
<homecable> make one up
<homecable> put in any passwd
<greezmunkey> homecable, this is what I got...http://paste.ubuntu.com/332884/
<zerq_> anyone recommend a sexy open-gl based tetris clone?
<nanotube> homecable: i made one up - it just asked me 3 times, then failed.
<Billiard> homecable: we cant log in without a username/pass
<brutus> !help > brutus
<ubottu> brutus, please see my private message
<Lint01> Nor KOffice, nor OO.org cannot open old MS Word/Excel documents which still in use or are generated by special software. It's juvenile approach to Office tasks
<DaZ> zerq_: there's nothing better than blockout :f
<nanotube> zerq_: gnometris maybe
<vanduc> hello
<vanduc> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<Arthuza> wow isn't BitchX in the ubuntu package list? ircII is to plain lol
<zerq_> Arthuza: irssi
<sebsebseb> Lint01: Open Office, KOffice, and Abiword, and  for just spreadsheets Gnumeric,  all do a good job at opening the old formats up,  it won't always be perfect though, because the support for those closed propritary formats had to be reverse enginered
<nanotube> !hi | vanduc
<ChaseM1991> im using xchat
<ubottu> vanduc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zerq_> irssi is kind of "the" cli irc client now ;)
<vanduc> i'm using chat
<vanduc> fist time i come here
<baseuser> me too
<Draconis> hello vanduc
<Arthuza> yeah cli/console irc is better than gui crap
<Draconis> xchat here
<Arthuza> thanks man will check it
<baseuser> its nice
<vanduc> i'm in viet nam
<vanduc> and U?
<homecable> can any one ssh test@joey.ath.cx passwd is test i need to test my script perl script
<vanduc> use Xchat
<ChaseM1991> my internet is fail tonight i just reloaded ubuntu too
<Satzo> homecable, sec.....
<Lint01> sebsebseb: I've tried everything in Ubuntu's Office section. They don't have to be reverse-ingineered, because Office formats from 97 to 2007 are publicly documented.
<Billiard> homecable: access denied
<sebsebseb> Lint01: oh and if you got save in propritary formats, you may get issues opening those files in the future, with current software.  If you save in an open format on the other hand, you probably won't get loads of issues in the future opening up those types of formats.
<Lint01> sebsebseb: I mean documents from Word 95/Excel 7, they cannot be opened anywhere. 97 and later are fine, most
<balleyne> I'm having trouble enabling bluetooth on my thinkpad running 9.10... it was working in 9.04, but I hadn't used it for a couple months. Can anyone help?
<rolo> synaptic package manager won't start. what do I do?
<sebsebseb> Lint01: software patents etc,  read the article on gnu.org in the philosphey section, about not sending word documents to people,  that explains stuff :)
<Satzo> balleyne, http://www.bluez.org/
<sebsebseb> Lint01: read the two example  emails that are linked to even as well
<arthuza> lol yeha irssi is bitchx renamed by the looks of it
<mneptok> arthuza: hardly.
<Draconis> soooo... whats so good about irssi? perl support?
<Lint01> sebsebseb: I cannot rewrite other people's software to be using "open formats" instead of Excel 7. Likewise, there are no fairies to convert all the legacy documents to "open formats"
<balleyne> Satzo: thanks. I have it installed. Do I need to do something to run in manually?
<arthuza> first looks ... looks just the same .. havent touched themes or anything .. not even chreating windows
<arthuza> creating*
<mneptok> Draconis: the ability to use screen.
<Jordan_U> Draconis: The ability to use it with screen ( like any other terminal based client )
<nanotube> mneptok: +1
<cmp> #linuxguy2009
<rolo> can somebody help me? synaptic won't start
<sebsebseb> Lint01: uh huh,  but  in general it's best to avoide propritary formats and use open standards instead,  also this has gone rather off topic!
<Satzo> rolo, does aptitude work in shell?
<Draconis> mnemonix, Jordan_U I am too much of a linux noob to understand that hehehe
<mneptok> rolo: do you have apt or dpkg running in a terminal? or Software Center?
<rolo> no
<sebsebseb> cmp: hmm?
<arthuza> mnep: couldn't u do that in bitchx .. or just run screen then detach it go to another console terminal and reattach screen?
<rolo> I don't know
<mneptok> rolo: open a terminal and type "gksu synaptic" (no quotes)
<rolo> do you mean apt-get?
<mneptok> rolo: what errors (if any) do you see?
<rolo> nope, still won't start with gksu synaptic
<rolo> no errors
<mneptok> rolo: in a terminal run "sudo apt-get update" (no quotes)
<rolo> also add/remove software wont' run either
<mneptok> rolo: any errors?
<cmp> linuxguy2009
<cmp> linuxguy2009, are you there ?
<mneptok> cmp: that nick is not on the channel
<rolo> done sudo apt-get update, still nothing
<cmp> ok
<rww> Where are the per-package scripts that apt-get runs when removing a package stored?
<mneptok> rolo: did apt-get actually update?
<rolo> yes
<Satzo> rolo, have you tried another profile?
<rolo> what do you mean another profile?
<arthuza> hey i got one question i found interesting (come from debian) what hehell is the default root password in ubuntu? ... of couse i sudo bash then psword'it but i find that kinda insecure for default install
<sebsebseb> arthuza: there isn't one
<Nalf> I was picoing something and it looks like the process was brought to the background somehow.
<mneptok> arthuza: there is none. use sudo.
<Nalf> How do I get it back?
<rww> !noroot | arthuza
<ubottu> arthuza: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Jordan_U> !root | arthuza
<ubottu> arthuza: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Satzo> rolo, as in create a new user profile and try it in there
<mneptok> arthuza: sudo -i
<rww> arthuza: To actually answer the question, the root account is disabled by default, so where a password would be stored in /etc/passwd, there isn't one.
<rolo> how do I create a new user profile?
<rww> arthuza: sorry, shadow, not passwd
<rww> !user | rolo
<ubottu> rolo: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<aaditya> What's the command to upgrade to latest ubuntu?
<rww> !upgrade | aaditya
<ubottu> aaditya: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lovre> can someone please help. when trying to update witk kpackagekit, i get an error message, saying it cant download from 127.0.0.1. But that is localhost, how come its trying to download from there??? Only thing i can think of doing is installing tinyproxy and firehol and then removing them. Could it be something got messed up during that. This is the complete message: http://pastie.org/723071
<aaditya> rww: no, not the GUI.
<rww> aaditya: That page has the command-line commands too.
<aaditya> rww: I'll check again.
<rww> aaditya: If I remember correctly, it's do-release-upgrade somethingorother
<kbp> I need help!!! I accidentally drop database in phpmyadmin instead of drop table... is there anyway to recover it in ubuntu?
<arthuza> rww: ahh ok ... well i didnt know so i sudo bash'ed it then set my own .. now it's enabled i guess lol .. ohh well...
<rww> aaditya: there should be an Ubuntu Server section in the instructions, use that.
<Billiard> kbp: in the future keep backups, i dont know of a way to recover
<Flannel> aaditya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<lint> can someone tell me how to make gnome splash work?
<aaditya> rww, Flannel: got it, thanks!
<nmvictor> hi all
<Satzo> hi
<greezmunkey> lovre: in a terminal, sudo iptables -F, then try your update, or whatever again.
<lint> is there a way to make my gnome splash screen appear?
<arthuza> lint: xsplash ?
<lint> arthuza: is that in the repos?
<arthuza> lint: yeah apt-get it
<lovre> greezmunkey: no, this didnt help... Where can i see if i have a proxy set up for http?
<lint> arthuza: i already have that installed. what i meant was a splash screen when gnome starts up, not x
<arthuza> ohes
<aaditya> Is there a known procedure to use apt-proxy to grab upgrade packages? Upgrade tool complained about seeing a weird mirror in the sources.list and restored it to the defaults.
<greezmunkey> lovre, what do you get when you type ip route in a terminal?
<aaditya> OMG I found a bug!! :)
<arthuza> the user?
<arthuza> lol jk!
<nmvictor> i have special interest in terminal applications like lynx, mocp(music on console player) or even the installer present in ubuntu-alternate install CD or ubuntu server, i mean that interface that is quite terminal-like, should i callit the X window system(i dont know) but if you've used the applications i've listed you'll get what i mean.Whats the programming languange behind this interface(whatever its name)?
<lovre> greezmunkey: http://pastie.org/723079
<aaditya> The restoration to defaults resulted in "intrepid" instead of jaunty, since this system was upgraded from intrepid to jaunty at one point.
<rolo> guys my synaptic won't run. neither add/remove programs. what do I do?
<aaditya> The current state resulting from do-release-upgrade is inconsistent.
<greezmunkey> lovre, are you on a home network?
<Satzo> rolo, did you try another profile
<lovre> greezmunkey: no, i am on a dorm network...
<rolo> yes
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: menu / ncurses / whiptail
<Satzo> ok
<lovre> greezmunkey: student dorm
<rww> Where are the package scripts that apt-get runs when removing a package stored?
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: newt
<fakeer> Liferea does not present Google Reader subscription in a good way (look). What other good Ubuntu feed reader I can user .like FeedDemon??
<greezmunkey> lovre, looks like what you are trying to do is blocked than :(
<Sm0ke0ut> LjL-Temp: Done
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: are thos the programming languages?
<lovre> greezmunkey: no, it worked the other day, im just trying to do a regular update, like i allways do...
<greezmunkey> lovre, what have you tried that did work, http, https, ftp, etc...?
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: dialog and whiptail are commands you can use to create menus from shell scripts, whiptail itself uses the "newt" library which I belive itself uses ncurses
<rolo> Satzo what else can I do?
<lovre> greezmunkey: well, everything works fine, even http works, im surfing at the moment. Only when i try to update debs it acts weird. Its like it thinks it should connect to localhost instead of a remote server. I have a feeling like there is a proxy set somewhere, but i cant find where...
<TrevorRose2010> Hi, I've got a question regarding how to install my realtec driver. *don't cry please* I am a linux newb, and dunno how to do shit.
<greezmunkey> lovre, Check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1839.html
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: i know about dialog but i was looking for a completed language behind the applications with a user interface at the terminal, mocp and lynx style of interface
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: *complete
<TrevorRose2010> so, can someone please help me?
<lint> can someone tell me why my ubuntu startup music sounds distorted?
<testi> TrevorRose2010, are you sure that you need to install the driver?
<Satzo> lint, your volume cranked over 100%?
<greezmunkey> lovre, look at the first response to the question.
<TrevorRose2010> idk, testi, can you pm me?
<Satzo> TrevorRose2010, did you do lspci to see if its already there?
<lint> Satzo: no
<Meowpup> i cant mount sertian partions atm
<TrevorRose2010> i have no idea what any of this stuff is.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-gnomeshell.png
<Satzo> lint, there are two volume controls in 9.10
<DanaG> hmm, that's what gnome-shell gives for me.
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: That would be ncurses
<Satzo> check systems > prefs > sound
<testi> TrevorRose2010, did you already try to plug in the network cable and see if connection works?
<testi> or wait
<lovre> greezmunkey: trying it out
<testi> realtek is audio?
<TrevorRose2010> Yes.
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: Any chance that Java would do something here?
<arthuza> remind me is ac97 RT?
<rolo> Satzo will you please help me?
<Meowpup> ANY HELP ON THAT
<testi> TrevorRose2010, can you access audio controls?
<TrevorRose2010> testi, i sent you an im. can you talk to me in there?
<lovre> greezmunkey: hmm, this is weird. I just did 'apt-get upgrade' and it worked. Downloaded and upgraded, with no problems. I dont get it. Seems that its a problem that only effects KPackageKit...
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: I doubt there is an ncurses like library in the standard java libraries ( though I may be wrong ) but I am sure there are java bindings for ncurses
<greezmunkey> lovre, that is wierd :/
<Satzo> rolo, i dont have much experience with the workings of apt-get
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: might have to confirm that with #java and google, i'll be around.Thanks man
<homecable> can any one ssh test@joey.ath.cx passwd is test i need to test my script perl script
<homecable> testing some more
<homecable> need testers
<rolo> anybody else?
<Satzo> homecable,  you sure test/test actually works?
<Satzo> ill try again
<greezmunkey> homecable, why can't you test it yourself?
<greezmunkey> just askin'
<lovre> greezmunkey: hmm. do you know what happens when i select to use proxy in general system settings. What files are being modified? Maybe i can check them, maybe something else modified them..
<ajboesch2> rolo maybe this is a dumb question, but you are not on a live session are u
<rolo> no
<rolo> from the harddrive
<arthuza> ok i got an outthere question if some of u used debian ... when i had deb on for the life of me i gould not get my 5100ABGM card to work updated firmware everything come to abuntu it works right away? any idea's? cant be fireware becuase it kept telling my kswitch i went though fn+f2 manual switch etc .. any idea's?
<greezmunkey> lovre, I don't use a proxy, just a s*itload of iptables, so idk
<ajboesch2> sorry just got in the middle, been trying to see what it could be
<homecable> because then i will get locked out of my server
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: np
<lovre> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<greezmunkey> lovre, google ubuntu proxy configuration, that should help.
<lovre> greezmunkey: will do
<homecable> building a script to stop people from trying to brutefroce my boxes
<Satzo> homecable, no connection
<greezmunkey> homecable, do you have another pc to test from?
<DanaG> fail2ban?
<arthuza> homecable: o.O ?
<Satzo> homecable isn't home.....
<homecable> perl script i'm building that will post to a php webpage
<homecable> so i need testers :P
<Satzo> i cant connect homecable
<Satzo> i connected earlier
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: think your right,says google
<Jordan_U> homecable: There are pre-made solutions for that
<DanaG> Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<rolo> can somebody help me?
<arthuza> if they got a passwd file that had enough char's they would take 18+ years to bruteforce it
<homecable> ok
<homecable> now try
<Satzo> rolo: http://www.google.com/search?q=apt-get+doesn%27t+run&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Jordan_U> !info denyhosts | homecable
<ubottu> homecable: denyhosts (source: denyhosts): a utility to help sys admins thwart ssh crackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-5 (karmic), package size 63 kB, installed size 432 kB
<box> hey, i've got internet connection sharing setup, something keeps making my ipv4 addr disappear from ifconfig over and over. basically I have to do ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 ever 2 minutes. how can i turn off whatever is trying to fix my connection?
<Satzo> homecable, test pass dont work
<arthuza> homecable: in what way?
<homecable> try to login now
<abo> what's the best tool to check hard disk
<abo> I used fsck but I'm still getting errors
<Satzo> abo, fsck
<Satzo> homecable, test pass failed
<arthuza> lol
<greezmunkey> box, what did you use to ICS?
<DanaG> 'test' and 'pass' as password both fail.
<Satzo> abo, your HDD is healthy sector-wise?
<box> greezmunkey, iptables
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: found some CHARVA: A Java Windowing Toolkit for Text Terminals, would that do?
<abo> Satzo, this is what I am trying to establish
<lovre> greezmunkey: some hits, nothing usefull. Checked few files, no traces of proxy config... Im giving up for now, i will upgrade from console, and see if something comes up later on. Thank you for your time.
<kermit> why would a 9.04 system suddenly stop being able to connect to a WPA wireless network, yet still be able to connect to non WPA networks?
<greezmunkey> box, are you running NetworkManager, or wicd?
<Satzo> abo, does your BIOS have SMART enabled?
<box> greezmunkey, WICD
<box> oh no
<Satzo> does SMART squak on boot screen?
<box> greezmunkey, I mean NM
<abo> Satzo, how can I tell?
<homecable> Satzo try to login with any user name and pass
<Satzo> homecable, nada...
<greezmunkey> box, it's probably sensing an up down condition on the wire, check your Ethernet cable.
<DanaG> Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<Satzo> abo, reboot and login to bios
<DanaG> same as always.
<box> greezmunkey, this is a brand new cable
<greezmunkey> box, so...
<Satzo> abo: http://www.adriansrojakpot.com/Speed_Demonz/BIOS_Guide/BIOS_Guide_01d.htm
<box> greezmunkey, it only works for a few seconds at a time
<box> greezmunkey, i've checked the cable
<abo> Satzo, ok, what i'm looking for? SMART enabled?  and if yes/no, what should I do?
<greezmunkey> box, how are your machines connected?
<Satzo> yes confirm it is enabled
<Satzo> and if it is enabled and your bios isn't complaining then smart is probably ok
<box> greezmunkey, ethernet to ethernet, going to internet router via wifi
<zerq_> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Satzo> abo:   http://www.averyjparker.com/2009/01/12/checking-the-smart-details-of-a-hard-drive-with-an-ubuntu-boot-cd/
<abo> Satzo
<abo> thx
<Satzo> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<arthuza> hey
<greezmunkey> box, I do that sometimes. I'll pastebin the setup I use, make sure you did everything...brb
<phix> hey
<Satzo> hay
<phix> sup?
<box> greezmunkey, http://pastebin.com/m7f0fed70
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: Last release in 2006
<user6> hy to.."
<DanaG> Satzo: that's the really, really really really old version of the site.
<DanaG> http://www.rojakpot.com/
<DanaG> is the new version.
<Satzo> ok thanks
<greezmunkey> box, check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/332901/
<sebsebseb> Satzo: I didn't know that factoid exists
<Satzo> neither did i
<sebsebseb> ok
<box> greezmunkey, i've already set my configs
<Satzo> DanaG, a new bookmarked site.. :)
<greezmunkey> box, did you do everything in the paste?
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: for what,CHARVA?
<JonathanWinters> for aids
<nomad77> abo: possibly testdisk,depends on your needs. in repos iirc but read up on it first.
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: Yes, not sure if there is a more actively developed option for java though
<zerq_> allow me to show off my sexy new minimalist 9.10 desktop: http://imgur.com/bZHqn.png i need a new console font though.  :x
<JonathanWinters> zerq spoken like a true linux fag
<box> greezmunkey, yes, confirmed
<rednuker> hello, can anyone help me figure out why Ubuntu 9.10 randomly crashes on my system?
<JonathanWinters> yeah because ur using linux and ur gay
<phix> JonathanWinters: ?
<zerq_> !hate > JonathanWinters
<ubottu> JonathanWinters, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !ops | JonathanWinters
<ubottu> JonathanWinters: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<JonathanWinters> uh oh
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: thanks, got some other option in #java, something like JCurses
<greezmunkey> box, the only other thing I can think of is that NetworkManager really doesn't like to keep two interfaces alive. I ended up installing wicd to get around that. Do you use VPN's?
<box> greezmunkey, no, and i've used WICD before.
<box> greezmunkey, I switched back because i couldn't connect to some weird network, i'll try it out again.
<zerq_> haters gonna hate
<DanaG> greezmunkey: have you tried the "create new network" thing -- and "shared to other computers" setting?
<DanaG> I don't think wicd can do that.
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: I saw that too and it looked promising, but last release for that was 2002
<greezmunkey> box, wicd doesn't do VPN, but it does do ICS out of the box. Install of wicd will remove NM as well.
<box> DanaG, as far as I could tell that would only create an ad-hoc wireless network, i was trying to create an ad-hoc ethernet network
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: I guess if it works though
<DanaG> Nope, it can do ethernet, too.
<DanaG> You just have to get there through "connection editor".
<box> greezmunkey, cool, i'll try that, thanks for help
<DanaG> And then the wired tab.
<box> DanaG, haha, man, this interface is all confusing
<phix> box: ? as in 802.11?
<greezmunkey> box, the only wierd thing is that if you are going from using an ICS, back to wireless, or Ethernet, you will have to disable ICS or neither will work alone. (found that one out today) :)
<rolo> I did "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf" and then "sudo apt-get update" and nothing, synaptic still won't run
<box> ya
<box> phix, as in i can't tell what "create new network" even means
<phix> hmmmm ok
<phix> I dnt know either
<box> i don't know why i would want to put in more than one ipv4 addresses??
<box> is this specifying the clients?
<phix> box: ?
<DanaG> Nope, it's adding virtual addresses that you can contact THIS box on.
<DanaG> Check the drop-down... "shared to other computers".
<box> ohhhh, so am i creating new virtual devices like alongside eth0?
<DanaG> That'll be like the LAN port on a router.
<Satzo> box,  wicd is the best ive found out there for wireless network usage
<debby> hy
<DanaG> Are you trying to get the thing to act as a router, or what?
<box> yeah wicd is nice
<box> yes
<box> via ethernet, and then connect out to internet via wifi
<phix> hmmmm
<phix> box: if the wifi you are using is 802.11[abcn] then that is actually using Ethernet :)
<phix> c = g
<box> well i'm not worried about the wifi
<phix> lol
<greezmunkey> box, I setup a new pc in my garage via this laptop using ICS. Worked pretty slick.
<rolo> can somebody help me?
<box> DanaG, what does "shared to other computers" even do? does that just automatically setup ICS?
<phix> box: ok :) so when you say ethernet you could be meaning the wifi too as it is an ambiguous word that applies to more than one media :)
<DanaG> Yeah.
<cbx333_> I didn't choose to encrypt my home directory at installation, can I do it at a later date....if so, how?
<DanaG> Wifi is a different tab.
<box> greezmunkey, yeah ICS is nice, i'm just trying to get it nice and smoothed out here.
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: You can use curses "directly" with JNI but I don't know how well a C API can really fit in a java application
<moDumass> rolo, you havent asked for help with anything
<greezmunkey> box, you will.
<Satzo> cbx333_, truecrypt is an alternative
<box> phix, oh, my bad O_O
<rolo> moDumass synaptic won't run
<phix> box: you can either run ethernet over fibre if you want, it is a layer 2 protocol :) not layer 1
<DanaG> If you want to be sure it uses the right interface for sharing-out, you can put the MAC address in the box.
<DanaG> ethernet over ip...
<moDumass> rolo, yeh i cant help you sorry
<Satzo> rolo: http://www.google.com/search?q=apt-get+doesn%27t+run&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<phix> box: hehe no no no I am teaching you :P <3
<moDumass> rolo, i dont know jack, but ive heard he might know
<DanaG> ip over carrier pigeon:
<DanaG> http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1149.html
<phix> DanaG: yup :)
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: maybe the release dates are due to the fact that most people are moving from such interface programming
<box> ya ya ya
<chow> about the wifi connection
<dude> my boot freezes at ieee1394 for about 4 min any suggestions  to speed it up
<chow> who knows how to start a wireless connection in pure cli?
<box> DanaG, i don't even specify an IP for "Shared to other computers"?
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: so curses is a C API, and whats that JNI?
<methods1> how do i downgrade my xorg to work with nvidia cards ?
<Billiard> chow: use iwconfig
<DanaG> Right... it creates the internal IP automatically.
<Billiard> methods1: why do you need to downgrade?
<infid> i'm trying to play a dvd movie, it gets auto-mounted but totem, vlc, mplayer, etc wont play it. any ideas?
<DanaG> oh, and handy hint: check "available to all users" and it'll start even before login.
<chow> ok, thank you Billiard!
<shredder12> what's the apt command to list all the installed packages?
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: Java Native Interface, it's a way to use native API's from java
<box> DanaG, so how would i know what it is to connect to it via another comp? or does it setup up DHCP too?
<Billiard> infid: install restricted extras? might need to install the css lib as well
<methods1> Billiard: i read that the newer xorg doesn't support 3d with legacy nvidia cards... because the nv driver doesn't support it
<box> DanaG, oh, that's what that means
<greezmunkey> infid, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<infid> i have restricted extras :)
<Billiard> methods1: which card do you have?
<methods1> nvidia vanta
<methods1> i read that i need to go back to xorg7.3
<lovre> Billiard: ace of spades. you?
<infid> and libdvdcss says 'not available'
<cyberjorge> hi!
<Jordan_U> methods1: That's ATI and only for those cards that can't get support with the open source drivers ( the open source drivers for ati are currently much better than the open source nvidia drivers )
<Billiard> infid: you need to use this command to install it, its not in the repos, hold on ill get the command
<cyberjorge> if I have enabled my vinagre - remote desktop, how do I connect to it using another Ubuntu machine?
<DanaG> "shared to other computer" makes it use dnsmasq automatically.
<DanaG> oh, nvidia legacy... yeah, a royal pain,
<lint> does anyone here use gimmie with ubuntu?
<methods1> Jordan_U: the nv driver for me since i upgraded does not get 3d support and installing the old nvidia module doesn't work with xorg anymore i get undefined symbol errors
<DanaG> even the 96 drivers just *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault*
<box> DanaG, so essentially that's a yes, in that I don't have to configure the IP manually?
<DanaG> Yeah, "shared out" is automatic and simple.
<Billiard> infid:  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<DanaG> *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault* *segfault*
<DanaG> Gotta' love nvidia.
<methods1> Jordan_U: Billiard  right here it says that there is no 3d acceleration in nv  http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/nv
<Billiard> methods1: use the nvidia driver
<Jordan_U> methods1: I know that nv does not have 3D support
<DanaG> At least nouveau doesn't suck like nv does.
<cyberjorge> Anyone? How do I connect to a Vinagre enabled system from another PC?
<box> DanaG, sweet, shared out works nicely. thanks.
<methods1> Billiard:  the legacy nvidia driver does not work anymore... i got to the nvidia site and download the same driver i've done for years and it's getting undefined symbol errors when i try to start x
<Billiard> methods1: try from the package manager?
<methods1> Jordan_U: so then where you referring to the nvidia driver ?
<DanaG> legacy as in 96, or as in 70-something?
<methods1> Billiard:  there is like 20 diff nvidia-legacy packages and i tried all of them
<DaZ> DanaG: nvidia never caused me any segfaults
<Billiard> methods1: and they did what?
<methods1> DanaG: as in the one you download from nvidia web site like i've done for 10 years for these tnt based cards
<DanaG> Did you try it on a geforce "4" (HAH, that's a big fat lie!) MX?
<greezmunkey> cyberjorge, use vnc from a windows pc??
<methods1> Billiard:  they give me no 3d
<DaZ> DanaG: 440mx
<dude> my boot freezes at ieee1394 for about 4 min any suggestions  to speed it up
<DanaG> Weird... for me, it segfaults every time I try to start Xorg.
<Billiard> methods1: did you make sure the nvidia driver was enabled in xorg.conf
<DanaG> Had to give up on it, and go to nouveau.
<methods1> Billiard:  they all use the nv driver from what i can see cause none of them update my xorg.conf file and change the driver line
<shredder12> any help on what's the apt command to list all the installed packages?
<DanaG> Luckily, that's on a spare, rarely-used laptop.
<shredder12> i can't find one
<methods1> Billiard: if i try to use nvidia then xorg does not start
<maco> shredder12: its a dpkg command actually "dpkg -l"
<maco> shredder12: note thats a small L not a number 1
<cyberjorge> greezmunkey: I will another Ubuntu machine to control another Vinagre enabled Ubuntu machine
<methods1> Billiard: i can try right now since i just removed all the nvidia packages... which one should i install ?
<Jordan_U> methods1: Installing the drivers alone will not ediit your xorg.conf ( unless you use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers )
<shredder12> maco: thanks maco...
<Billiard> methods1: which card is it?
<methods1> Jordan_U: yes i know i edited and added the nvidia my self... xorg would not work after that... hardware drivers does not show my card anymore since hardy
<methods1> Billiard: nvidia vanta
<Jordan_U> methods1: I didn't realize quite how old your card was though, ati cut support for cards that were only a few years old so I figured that was what you had heard about
<infid> Billiard: i ran that command and it installed but totem, vlc, etc still keep crashing when i try to play my dvd
<greezmunkey> cyberjorge, that would be "Remote Desktop Viewer" then I believe.
<Jordan_U> methods1: What is the output of "lspci | grep VGA" ?
<Billiard> infid: im not sure what else to try
<methods1> Jordan_U: i have a laptop that has an ati radeon and that one is bricked too... i couldn't for hte life of me get 3d to work... supposedly older cards have lost 3d support with newer xorg... i just need one of these machiens to work so i can test a game i just ported to linux which I'm very excited about but i can't even finish what i'm doing cause none of the machines i have that would work for 10 years is working lol
<methods1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
<blue_lines> I was wondering if anyone could tell me which ports emesene uses for webcam?
<Jordan_U> methods1: What happens when you try to use the default ( open source ) ati drivers?
<DanaG> hmm, what sort of video card is it?
<DanaG> methods1: the ATI one.
<DanaG> "radeon" is not very specific.
<zhenglixin> dajiahao
<methods1> Jordan_U: yea i went down the whole road of the open ones and fglrx and it worked fine but with newer xorg's the old drivers dont' work and the new drivers don't support the old radeon mobility cards anymore that were laptop onboard
<methods1> DanaG: what ?
<DanaG> Hmm, you should be able to use "radeon" driver just fine with old cards.
<Jordan_U> methods1: Again, for ATI it was only the proprietary driver that dropped support for older cards ( though some cards never had 3D support with the open source drivers )
<methods1> DanaG: can get 3d ?
<methods1> Jordan_U: with 3d ?
<DanaG> I don't know of any non-ancient (ancient as in Rage IIC) cards that don't have at least basic 3D.
<DanaG> s/cards/ATI cards/
<cyberjorge> greezmunkey: Oh! I got it from Applications - Internet, Thanks!
<greezmunkey> cyberjorge, no worries!
<methods1> i'm using sdl in my project and for some reason i was getting segfaults down in libc trying to use a normal 32 bit buffer so i figured why not upgrade everything because this is probably fixed bugs... but now I'm in a world of trouble getting 3d
<Jordan_U> methods1: Depends on the card, but I get 3D support with my ati card with the open source driver ( no longer supported by fglrx )
<infid> Billiard: actually it does work now that i've ejected the dvd and remounted it after installing css, thanks :)
<methods1> well ati opened the specs recently right so can't the open source drivers provide all the features that fglrx use to ?
<Jordan_U> methods1: And I think most cards no longer supported by fglrx have at least some 3D support with the open drivers
<brando753> is there any anti theft software for ubuntu?
<infid> iptables
<greezmunkey> Billiard: that css lib, is that for "wider" support of dvd's? I don't think I have that one, yet I can play dvd's?!?
<Madpilot> brando753, antitheft software?
<methods1> so which driver do you guys think i should try for my nvidia card ?
<infid> i think it's too play proprietary or enrypted dvds
<DanaG> At least a Radeon 7000 is more useful than a GeForce (1+1=)4! MX card.
<strywgr> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zero> hi everyone
<Jordan_U> methods1: What is the output of "lspci | grep VGA" ?
<rolo> guys synaptic won't start, can somebody help?
<lovre> rolo: you could pastebin the output?
<methods1> (02:21:01 AM) methods1: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
<rolo> it shows the window and then closes
<lovre> rolo: start up terminal first. Then run synaptic from terminal. When it closes, the terminal will show some output. Copy that and pastebin
<DanaG> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122436
<DanaG> gotta' love nvidia.  NOT.
<rolo> Segmentation fault
<brando753> Madpilot: yes windows has similar software for laptops, when the computer is connected to the internet it sends its IP and time to a server so if the laptop is stolen you can see where its last being used
<airtonix> Madpilot, he means DRM
<Guest90926> I have a very small question: whats the best express card I can use with my laptop for Ubuntu 9.10? Want something realtively easy to setup and go.
<airtonix> Madpilot, nvm
<rolo> lovre it says Segmentation fault
<airtonix> brando753, i think this is called bootjack
<mnemonix> you know the music industry sucks when the best album you can find at HMV is spinal tap
<Madpilot> brando753, news to me - not a laptop owner nor a Windows user, though.
<Billiard> greezmunkey: its for decrypting dvds with css
<airtonix> brando753, it's something you can do with console scripts alone.
<methods1> DanaG: does taht link say I'm in bad shape ?
<DanaG> Guest90926: expresscard..... what sort?  video?
<DanaG> or what?
<brando753> Madpilot: dont use windows anymore either however thought it would be very helpful
<lovre> rolo: try running 'sudo synaptic'
<greezmunkey> Billiard: I'll read up on css, never heard of it!
<lovre> rolo: without the quotes ofcourse
<arthuza> lol css
<DanaG> win7 with hard drive spun up still uses less power than Linux with hard drive spun down.
<brando753> airtonix: BootJack?
<rolo> lovre I tried that and it says Segmentation fault
<VM13> DanaG: wifi express card, my internal mini port died in my notebook
<methods1> DanaG: why would that win7 claim be true ?
<zheng> Hi, all, There is a error -- make: dh_testdir: Command not found when I do dpkg-buildpackage, how to fix it?
<DanaG> ah.
<airtonix> brando753, http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/05/04/how-to-track-and-recover-your-linux-laptop-if-it-gets-stolen/
<Boohbah> DanaG: depends on hardware and drivers
<lovre> rolo: ok, try running this command: 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin'
<zheng> dh_testdir is from what package?
<arthuza> DanaG: love to see the proof .... bs!
<VM13> DanaG:  so far as far as I can see, Belkin's N model seems like it might work, or D-link's, kinda need this in by Friday
<greezmunkey> Billiard: heh (so called) anti piracy encryption...right.
<DanaG> hmm, you can check newegg reviews of things, to see what chipsets people say they use.
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: I think CHARVA uses JNI
<rolo> lovre Ok what now?
<DanaG> then google the chipset name and "linux'.
<mnemonix> wifi is dead
<lovre> rolo: now run 'sudo synaptic' angin
<lovre> rolo: again*
<rolo> lovre thanks that worked!
<arthuza> men: so what now then? back to good old cable or 3g?
<airtonix> brando753, remember though that most thieves just reformat the computer without bothering to login
<lovre> rolo: no problem :)
<VM13> DanaG: i figured you would say that lol  looks like I'll just have to read and guess for the most part. I'll google it like you suggest, thanks. I was just hoping someone here would have a card in use to suggest at least. Thank you though :) I'm still noobish
<methods1> strywgr: yea but that link sends me down a dead end cause i already read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia which gives me no help with newer ubuntu and vanta cards
<mnemonix> WIMAX!
<brando753> airtonix: true
<strywgr> oh sorry than.
<methods1> i might as well install hardy again...
<mnemonix> i just ate burger king.
<DanaG> My internal card is an Intel 5300.
<brando753> airtonix: i do know the windows version also built itself into the bios
<mnemonix> that shit has swine flu.
<zheng> Hi, all, There is a error -- make: dh_testdir: Command not found when I do dpkg-buildpackage, how to fix it?
<mnemonix> burger king = swine flu catalyst
<DanaG> I'm going to do this with my laptop once I get a secondary drive bay for auto-backups:
<Jordan_U> methods1: Have you tried this driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_71.86.11.html ? ( full disclosure, I am now giving advice on the off chance it will be helpfull so it might just be a waste of time )
<DanaG> Set up auto-drivelock on primary drive, with preboot authentication (yay HP).
<al_> anyone able to help me install synergy-plus for linux? When I download the synergy-plus-1.3.4-Linux-i686.rpm from http://code.google.com/p/synergy-plus/downloads/list and try to double click the file it says : Archive Manager: Archive Type Not Supported"
<arthuza> i love ppl saying wifi is dead ... farm from it ... hackin point yeah easy even if u fron a bruteforce for a month or two to get it ... but it is far from dead
<airtonix> brando753, but you can search for LoJack
<Dougdoug4> hi, I'm using Ubuntu in a virtual box for the first time
<Dougdoug4> it's very small, how do i make it bigger
<DanaG> So, if somebody tries to steal the laptop, they can't use it, plain and simple.
<methods1> Jordan_U:  yea you went and selected my card from the download list right ? that's the same one i've used for the last decade... it does not work with newer xorg......
<mnemonix> yeah
<methods1> i don't need the inputdevice sections anymore right ?
<mnemonix> lawl
<mnemonix> root
<Jordan_U> methods1: Correct
<methods1> so i should use Driver "radeon" ? what about enabling DRI ?
<mnemonix> is it possible to know it all
<methods1> aiglx true ?
<Jordan_U> methods1: If it's supported it will probably be enabled by default
<greezmunkey> DanaG, so is that a BIOS level password?
<arthuza> mnem: you know the answer ......
<Jordan_U> methods1: Try first with no xorg.conf at all and see what you get
<methods1> Jordan_U: well this was an upgraded system... can't i just blow away this config and dpkg-reconfigure something ?
<mnemonix> its not about knowing it all
<mnemonix> its about knowing the right stuff
<crabgrass> hey guys
<mnemonix> to get you where you need to go
<Jordan_U> methods1: If you delete ( or just rename ) your xorg.conf then you will be back to the defaults
<mnemonix> its my aspiration to burn in hell
<methods1> Jordan_U: will ubuntu just generate a basic one now ?
<mnemonix> so that is why i know satan
<Jordan_U> methods1: It's not required now :)
<methods1> yea i read that previously
<arthuza> mnem: no crap ... lol know what u wanna learn .. network sys im majors and they still banch so far u and i dont know the extent
<methods1> but
<Jordan_U> methods1: New installs don't even have one
<methods1> then why is there always a template ?
<methods1> yea i knew this was coming
<mnemonix> my biggest problem is one day
<mnemonix> i study operating system admin
<mnemonix> next day networking
<mnemonix> next day programming
<methods1> and you never have an idea of what you are
<methods1> or where yoru going
<methods1> welcome to the club
<arthuza> mnem: in basic's ..
<crabgrass> I want to be able to stream three or four videos at once out from my computer, over a coax cable, with each video streaming on a seperate channel, so i can go to TVs in my apartment and watch each video on a different channel. how would i do this?
<mnemonix> best thing in my opinion is to just stick with something
<mnemonix> until its done
<greezmunkey> !ot | mnemonix
<ubottu> mnemonix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arthuza> mnen: of course
<crabgrass> ...anyone?
<mnemonix> greezmunkey, theres other people who are off topic
<arthuza> lol!
<greezmunkey> mnemonix, I was just starting with you, don't feel left out.
<mnemonix> ok
<Dougdoug4> guys
<Dougdoug4> I'm using Ubuntu with virtualbox, the resolution is 800x600
<Dougdoug4> how do i make it bigger
<mnemonix> greezmunkey, you know, theres the whole obama youth corp for people like you
<Jordan_U> Dougdoug4: Install the guest additions
<Dougdoug4> Jordan_U those are?
<methods1> Jordan_U:  do i not do /etc/init.d/gdm restar t?
<mnemonix> people who want to tell others what to do, when to do it, how to do it.
<greezmunkey> mnemonix, you have no idea who you are dealing with, so kio
<airtonix> brando753, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697841
<mnemonix> yes
<Jordan_U> methods1: Yes, that will restart X
<mnemonix> greez, i understand how important you are
<methods1> Jordan_U: didn't really do anything for me
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<methods1> but iw as in safe mode
<arthuza> greezmun: u some grease desolver?
<methods1> xinit gnome-session seems good
<DanaG> nyeaarghfoo
<Dougdoug4> Jordan_U
<Dougdoug4> expalin
<nmvictor> I have a file sjsas-9_1_01-mysql-linux.bin i downloaded from sun.com.The file contains Glassfish application server and mysql.I did 'chmod +x' on it and  did a ./<fileName> to launch it, i got the msg: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file.No such file or directory.How do i get to this file?
<sanna> Can anyone help me? When I click on the networks symbol up to the right, there is a list of wireless networks. if I click on a network, it pops up something like "type in password" but the network that I WANT to use, doesn't pop up anything and it doesn't "move" like the other ones on the list and it doesn't have a little symbol of an antenna beside it
<mnemonix> greezmunky works for the municipal government
<mnemonix> he's important
<arthuza> lol
<llutz> nmvictor: install libstdc++5
<arthuza> dont u mean non-imp??!!???
<Madpilot> mnemonix, stow it. You've already been warned about being offtopic.
<mnemonix> the city of sandy
<mnemonix> madpilot, but this is on topic
<mnemonix> greezmunky stated how important he is
<Madpilot> mnemonix, insulting other users is never on topic.
<jocke> Can anyone help me? When I click on the networks symbol up to the right, there is a list of wireless networks. if I click on a network, it pops up something like "type in password" but the network that I WANT to use, doesn't pop up anything and it doesn't "move" like the other ones on the list and it doesn't have a little symbol of an antenna beside it
<arthuza> mad: the other guys started it not mnen
<nmvictor> llutz: with apt-get install libstdc++5 or some tarbal to download and compile?
<methods1> are these spammers ?
<mnemonix> sandy oregon
<methods1> spammolla
<llutz> nmvictor: use apt, hardly need for tarballs/compiling
<greezmunkey> no, just trolls
<mnemonix> mount hood
<swolchok> is it just me or is python-bittorrent way out of date? wikipedia's list of BT clients suggests it should be at version 5
<llutz> nmvictor: learn to use apt-cache/apt-file
<methods1> what's apt-file ?
 * methods1 googles
<llutz> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 172 kB
<methods1> oh so it's like dpkg -L | grep for apt ?
<llutz> methods1: no
 * methods1 error
<llutz> methods1: dpkg -L only works on installed packages
<methods1> yes , "for apt"
<methods1> apt works on remote packages
<methods1> implied
<methods1> that's cool
<greezmunkey> mnemonix, you lead a boring life, don't you...should probably check your firewall
<methods1> yea the radeon driver is working glxgears runs
<mnemonix> oooh!
<mnemonix> >>check your firewall<<
<methods1> but i just remember the radeon driver sucking compared to fglrx
<magnetbox> anyone have any experience booting from an SD card on a netbook?
<methods1> but i haven't checked in a while
<mnemonix> greezmunkey, are you going to >>HACK ME<<
<nmvictor> llutz: might need a small introductory how-to on how to go about that,i have apt-cache installed, i removed apt-file.so what do i do with apt-cache?
<Madpilot> greezmunkey, mnemonix - both of you drop the crap.
<rww> methods1: It's getting better. It's already better than fglrx for 2D acceleration, and they're working on 3D.
<methods1> i love open source
<greezmunkey> agreed
<arthuza> so any1 .. so i can go back ... debian with new firmware and kernal compiled bymyself why does kswitch presist on debain not ubuntu?
<llutz> nmvictor: those tools will help you to find packages for missing files/lib in future
<methods1> the world should be opensource
<comp2> i wan to configure webmin 1.440 to administrate 5 users over wireless network plz help
<methods1> are they working on any support for multiple 3d x's on ati or is that some kind of hardware ability ?
<arthuza> so any1 .. so i can go back ... debian with new firmware and kernal compiled bymyself why does kswitch presist on debain not ubuntu?
<rww> !repeat | arthuza
<ubottu> arthuza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ironfoot495> Hello everyone, I need some help with configuring a bluetooth keyboard and mouse.
<Jordan_U> magnetbox: Yes
<arthuza> rww no bother searchin what i have already 200 times?
<ironfoot495> I have googled and found many possibllities but none seem to work for me.
<Jordan_U> methods1: It's supported now
<Jordan_U> methods1: Works on my card
<comp2> i want to configure webmin 1.440 to administrate 5 users over wireless network plz help
<ironfoot495> it's a windows 6000 v2.0
<mnemonix> when linux first came out, it was a programmers os.
<mnemonix> now its an idiots OS
<magnetbox> Jordan_U: seems my install went fine, but I can't see the SD card in the boot menu
<comp2> i want to configure webmin 1.440 to administrate 5 users over wireless network plz help
<methods1> have you guys heard about acer/ati based laptops have overheating issues because of unkown chipsets etc. ?
<Jordan_U> magnetbox: Does your computer support booting from sd card?
<comp2> i want to configure webmin 1.440 to administrate 5 users over wireless network plz help
<methods1> i still never even tried to setup the dual boot xp on it to see if xp would overheat
<holmser> I keep hearing a dum dum dum noise playing from my computer, any idea what program uses this sound effect?
<magnetbox> Jordan_U: Not sure..it's a fairly rare machine.. the Nokia Booklet 3G
<methods1> can i make sure that my motherboard chipsets are all properly detected so no type of overheating issues arrise ? sometimes i think the fans aren't even going on as they should
<arthuza> can no 1 answer development kernel/firmware issues?
<holmser> it has one that goes up the scale, and another one that goes down the scale
<comp2> i want to configure webmin 1.440 to administrate 5 users over wireless network plz help
<holmser> It is driving me nuts, because there is no notification associated with it
<nmvictor> llutz: what was the dpkg -option to check the dependencies of a file?
<llutz> nmvictor: apt-cache depends
<llutz> nmvictor: read man-pages
<Guest45809> hello!
<Guest45809>             
<Jordan_U> magnetbox: If your card reader doesn't show up in the BIOS boot order options it does't support booting from sd card
<Guest45809>          
<FloodBot1> Guest45809: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arthuza> zzzz
<Jordan_U> magnetbox: You can still add a menu entry to boot your sd card from your hard drive installed grub
<methods1> so there is really no answer for me in regards to my nvidia card ?
<nmvictor> llutz: thanks, i did go through man pages before asking but overlooked that, i gues i have alot to do at the moment, anyway libstdc++5 is installing
<magnetbox> Jordan_U: how would I do that?
<ubuntu> hi
<Jordan_U> magnetbox: Can you reboot and load the grub command line to try some commands while staying on IRC with another computer?
<arthuza> lol
<Jordan_U> magnetbox: It's not required but it could save some time ( it's more than a normal entry because you need to use grub2's ata module to read drives your BIOS does not support )
<comp2> can any body help
<arthuza> ?
<magnetbox> grub-pc is ok?
<magnetbox> Jordan_U: grub-pc is ok?
<nmvictor> llutz: thanks, i installed it and now the file is working.I WISH THE WHOLE WORLD HAD THE UBUNTU-LIKE SHARING IN THEM
<agb89> hi can anyone help on how to make my webcam work on my Dell Studio 15 laptop??
<Jordan_U> magnetbox: Yes, grub-pc is grub2
<arthuza> nmv calm tf down
<comp2> i want to configure webmin 1.440 to administrate 5 users over wireless network plz help
<agb89> can anyone help pls??
<soreau> ! webcam | agb89
<ubottu> agb89: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<magnetbox> Jordan_U: k I've never used it.. what should I be doing?
<arthuza> RM -RF /
<arthuza> mt **
<nmvictor> llutz: So heres another problem, the file launched the installer which unfortunately dint load the graphic object(buttons e.t.c). its just an empty window with a title Sun Java System Aplication server Installing Wizard, dont tell me the file is corrupt.
<agb89> thank you "ubottu"
<nmvictor> msg NickServ identify
<Guest16799> hi who among you guys what is the best nms setup for my home office
<bigmack83_> is it me, or does the screenlets app have the irritating side effect of not being configured the same way after you restart your ocmputer. they all reset to their defaults and are not in the place i locked them to when i set them up
<Jordan_U> magnetbox: If you already there press "c" at the grub menu to get to the command line
<paolo> hey
<arthuza> guest: check ya ISP
<Jordan_U> magnetbox: * If you aren't already there
<bigmack83_> not to mention they dont all start back up or some have two
<Madpilot> arthuza, repeat that rm command again and you'll get kicked from this channel. Not clever.
<methods1> ah now i can finally work on my game
<arthuza> mad: i said it was a mt dipshit
<BlackDalek> Why do I have to always run Googleearth as sudo?
<Jordan_U> methods1: Which card / driver did you get working?
<methods1> Jordan_U: well the ati one is working now without an xorg.conf
<methods1> but i would like the nvidia one to work too
<Jordan_U> BlackDalek: Because the google earth installer is idiotic
<bigmack83_> are there any better options for desktop widgets other than the screenlets app? it doesnt seem to like to keep the settings i tell it to
<Jordan_U> BlackDalek: If you choose to start Google earth from the installer, since the installer is running as root it starts google earth as root
<BlindsidePride> new to ubuntu, interested in what mmo-s are avaliable for me
<zerq_> BlindsidePride: WoW works well in WINE on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> BlackDalek: Since google earth is started as root it makes the configuration directory in your home folder owned by root so it can't write to it when running as your user
<BlackDalek> How do I make googleearth install/run as a normal user?
<BlindsidePride> zerq_: yeah but kinda not into the fee
<Jordan_U> BlackDalek: To fix it chown the preferences directory ( don't remember what that is off hand though )
<zerq_> BlindsidePride: ah, yeah, not sure about any free mmo-s sorry, recovering wow addict here ;/
<BlindsidePride> zerq_:  you know any free mmos?... like is ace:air rivels avaliable?
<hey_boy> Hi guys
<Jordan_U> !games | BlindsidePride
<ubottu> BlindsidePride: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<BlindsidePride> zerq_: lol...mmm well thx anyway
<hey_boy> Any help available on Festival?
<blacksun7> i've got a massive interview in <48 hours and need to learn csh - anyone out there that could give me some practice to do and then evaluate my code?
<ace06spiker> im not a coder but i can handle servers , please help me to setup nagios in ubuntu?
<arthuza> lol kicked becuase ubuntu users are like readhat users? ummm wheres my gui to help me?
<BlindsidePride> Jordan_U: wow, thanks apenty for the links
<methods1> Jordan_U: is my sdl video driver supposed to show up as x11 ?
<Jordan_U> BlindsidePride: np
<arthuza> kick me mad u fuck stain
<methods1> i imagine the open source radeon driver perhaps just reports x11
<maco> !ops | arthuza
<ubottu> arthuza: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pepee> hi
<TeLLuS> BlackDalek: Have you tried Marble instead of Google earth? Not exactly the same but OK for most.. http://edu.kde.org/marble/
<hey_boy> mind your language arthuza
<Jordan_U> methods1: I don't know
<BlackDalek> I have not tried marble
<pepee> I want to change the permissions to '/var/log/kismet'
<greezmunkey> +b even
<methods1> Jordan_U: well ti's the video driver reported
<al_> i love synergy, its soo handy
<pepee> I tryed but now I see this as non-root:     ls -l Kismet-May-05-2009-1.network    ->    -????????? ? ? ? ?                ? Kismet-May-05-2009-1.network
<methods1> al_: yea i use it all time
<ace06spiker> please help me install joomla in my ubuntu server how to do it or please give me some link
<pepee> so I have no idea why I can't see the permissions :(
<Jordan_U> methods1: If "glxinfo | grep direct" says "Yes" 3D accelleration is working
<al_> methods1: can you drag across desktops?
<al_> methods1: like files?
<methods1> yep
<methods1> al_: no....
<PratikAnand> ace06spiker : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<methods1> al_:  i think it kinda sucks half the time
<al_> methods1: true?
<ace06spiker> @
<ace06spiker> @Pratikanand thank man
<nmvictor> I did ./<fileName> on a file but since it was corrupt, i want to kill it and lauch another instance of the program.I have closed the terminal that the file was running on but doing a ./<fileName> still reports that another instance of the program is running, Exiting....I have tried pgrep ./<fileName> to get the PID but that simpliy returns the prompt.What am i gonna do/
<nmvictor> *?
<lasthopesinyouu> anyone know an easy way to install adb for an android phone on ubuntu
<lasthopesinyouu> I'm lost. ><
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: It might be that the program uses a lock file which is now "stale" ( was not removed because the program did not exit properly )
<CaNoc> I've setup an ecryptfs Private folder with no automount option, I have to run ~/Private/x.desktop manually to mount it with a terminal to enter password. now I want it to auto run on login and if I want it mount , enter password , or not by Ctrl-C. how can I do this?
<pepee> :(
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: lock file and stale, i have met that word sometime while launching truecrypt where it was talking of deleting some '$HOME/.trucrypt/lock.whatever', so is it the same case here?
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: It's a possibility
<Jordan_U> nmvictor: What is it that you are running specifically?
<zerq_> google linux apps fail:/ http://www.googlelabs.com/?q=linux&apps=Search+Labs
<zerq_> anyone know if they have a list of what linux apps they actually have?
<bigmack83_> using k9copy to rip a chapter from a dvd/iso, what is a good encoder to use to keep the same quality as the original? i was going to use mencoder to encode with x264. will that keep the same quality or is there a better choice?
<Jordan_U> zerq_: The only "app" they have is chromium, there are libraries and a window manager and such but that's it
<esperegu> I installed the upgrade of the xorg/xserver packages but now X does not work anymore (nvidia with restricted drivers) anyone knows if there is a solution somewhere yet?
<gnuskool> zerq_: maybe they expect you to use c'cloud' apps
<Jordan_U> zerq_: They have added a network manager and other things to chromium itself so there are literally no other "apps" ( where app is a standard application with widgets that the user interacts with )
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: some sjas-9__1_01-mysql-linux.bin file i downloaded from sun.com/'whatever' that installs Glassfish application server and mysql so i did a ./sjas-9_1_01-mysql-linux to lauch the program wich aparently the installation wizard launched did not launch any window items.so i wanted to kill and restart the progra
<CaNoc> esperegu: try to add screen resolution in xorg.conf, many people got problem with this 'cause it cannot auto detect monitor resolution
<nmvictor> Jordan_U: *did not load any window items,buttons and so forth, was just an empty window.
<Jezekus> Hello could somebody help me with cron settings?
<zerq_> Jordan_U: there is Google Earth..
<Billiard> Jezekus: what you need help with?
<seravitae> hey guys, im running ubuntu server, ie i am not using X at all, but i find working off the default 640x480 terminal window pretty difficult. is there any way to increase the resolution of a CLI-based system without installing X and using a terminal within X?
<Jordan_U> zerq_: Are you sure? Where did you see that?
<esperegu> CaNoc: I have a metamodes there cause I have 2 screens. It worked properly before the auto upgrade from yesterday.
<maco> seravitae: framebuffer?
<seravitae> maco - ok? ill google
<Jordan_U> zerq_: And you are talking about Google Chrome OS right?
<zerq_> Jordan_U: on google's site.. and apparently there is a beta of Picasa for linux as well
<zerq_> Jordan_U: No, for any linux
<Jezekus> Billiard: I have a shell script and I need it to run as user after reboot. I edited /etc/crontab and add @reboot user /home/user/script.sh But it doesn't work as it should
<zerq_> well, x86 linux
<timClicks> what's the command to see the last line in a file / stdout ?
<arseny92> need to setup from usb key, tried to use the doc, but even with the files on it it says 'Operating System not found'...
<llutz>  timClicks tail -1
<timClicks> llutz: thanks
<Billiard> Jezekus: is the script executable?
<seravitae> maco - so i can just supply a vga= argument at bootup?
<maco> seravitae: yep
<seravitae> ok, cool
<Kcwiro> hey guys I have a quickie question... I am moving to a faster machine on my ubuntu media center but my custom profile I would hate to have to setup that again.. where can I grab the files to reload so my color scheme and such are saved to  my usb drive... ubuntu 9.1
<Jezekus> Billiard:yes if I run it as the user it is ok
<Billiard> Kcwiro: all your user settings are stored in your home directory
<Billiard> Jezekus: you might need to specify full paths for commands in your script
<Kcwiro> billard: so if I move my entire home folder to a usb drive I can just drop it back in when I bring up other system and be good is that correct?
<CaNoc> esperegu: i use this in xorg.conf to have dual display http://paste.ubuntu.com/332950/  , you should try to change the number to fit your monitor
<Kcwiro> ....my custom color scheme and such will just pop back into existence
<Kcwiro> ?
<Billiard> Kcwiro: yes should be fine
<zerq_> ah, google has repos.. dur :)
<Kcwiro> cool thank you Billard
<zerq_> that's where the list of their linux apps is
<seravitae> maco - eep, since im using the JeOS/virtual machine version of ubuntu server, grub loats pretty quickly and doesnt suggest a command to alter the existing boot config.. any ideas how i can interrupt it and supply new commands?
<Kcwiro> nice to have a sanity check here =)
<Jezekus> Billiard: The script is executed, I'm parsing ifconfig for IP adress of the PC and emailing it. If I run it as user parsing and mailing is OK, using cron parsing fails but emailing is OK
<Billiard> Jezekus: what error do you get?
<Quan-Time> ubuntu-9.10-dvd-amd64.iso for a core2duo intel laptop ?? or just the i386 version ?
<maco> seravitae: umm you can edit the grub menu to include the vga-=
<Billiard> Quan-Time: amd64 will work on core2duo
<seravitae> maco - yeah im just worried if something fails i will not be able to set it back.
<seravitae> if i cannot interrupt grub on bootup
<Quan-Time> Billiard: its what i thought, cheers
<Jezekus> Billiard: parsing returns empty line (using grep and cut) from cron, from user shell it's ip address ok
<Billiard> Jezekus: pastebin your script maybe
<frogzoo> seravitae: you can always interrupt grub - if you have the password is another matter
<Jezekus> ok
<maco> seravitae: i think if it fails it just asks you for another vga number to try
<seravitae> ok
<arseny92> need to setup from usb key, tried to use the doc, but even with the files on it it says 'Operating System not found'...
<llutz> Jezekus: are you sure the network is already  up when cronjobs run?
<Billiard> llutz: he says the email sends fine
<Kartagis> hello
<llutz> Billiard: mail-spool?
<Jezekus> Billiard: http://pastebin.org/59568
<Jezekus> Ilutz: you can be right!
<Jezekus> Maybe network starts after cron (used network and now using NetworkManager)
<Kartagis> do I make sure that my files' permissions are 0644 and directories' permissions are 0755 by putting a umask=022 in /etc/fstab?
<Kartagis> that is on samba share
<llutz> Jezekus: easy to check, paste complete "ifconfig" into a file with cron @reboot
<Jezekus> Ilutz: ok, assume network is down when script runs, is there possibility to run it after net is up? maybe sleep?
<llutz> Jezekus: you might use a loop checking for network
<CaNoc> how can I auto run an .desktop file after login, with the file like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/332951/
<Billiard> Kartagis: try file_mode  and dir_mode, not sure if it will work well though
<llutz> Jezekus: maybe networkmanager knows something similar to ifupdowns "if-up.d" to start scripts event-based
<zulgaban> hi
<Jezekus> Ilutz: thanks I'll try find something
<Vincent42> hey, does someone know how to change japanese fonts in 9.10 ? i just have the tin ones :/
<seravitae> maco - I don't even have a grub/menu.lst or any conf file..
<seravitae> not sure where i'm suppose to place the vga= function? as it usually is in the menu.lst file?
<xayon> Hi there. I'm currently remastering an iso, after loading the iso in a vm I got the typical error saying that could not find a filesystem foo bar. So I made some tests and concluded that I hadn't got squashfs support. The thing is I'm just mounting an ubuntu iso, cp'ing it, and building the iso with mkisofs. (With a busybox shell, just modprobing the module and mounting the squashfs.filesystem works). Any hint/help would be really appr
<freeloader> Hello, how can I add qt to the ubuntu repository so i can download qt 4.6?
<maco> seravitae: if a clean 9.10 install... /boot/grub/grub.cfg is generated from the other files in /boot/grub when you run "sudo update-grub"
<administrator> Hi
<mgv2> how do i fit a sub into movie?
<Al1> hi, i upgraded from ubuntu9.04 to ubuntu 9.10. Doin this i got problem with skype video which is green. I had it before, but i solved that with code LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype. But now is not working. Any help?
<frogzoo> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Guest50010> i need some help
<Guest50010> hello
<frogzoo> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zaggynl> welcome to IRC, just ask your question
<zaggynl> people may or may not respond, depending if they are looking here or know anything about the issue or are willing to help
<Guest50010> I need to change the resolution of mu ubuntu 9.04 but the maximum I can have is 1024x800, I need to make it 1280x1024, is it possible?
<xayon> frogzoo: was that for me? I don't have any trouble mounting a iso loop image.
<frogzoo> xayon: it was, but anyhoo
<Jkessler> Guest50010: it depends on your video card, the drivers, and your monitor
<mrpinky> hi :D how can i concatenate the output of multiple commands into a file? i tried: (echo 'IN;PU;SP1;!FS100;VS50;'; cat ${1%.*}.plt; echo 'PU;SP;IN;PG;') > ${1%.*}.plt, but cat gives an error "input file is output file" (that is the correct behaviour, i want to output to the same file that cat read)
<ArmitageX> I installed ddclient updater for opendns, its asking me for DynDNS fully qualified domain names?
<Jkessler> ArmitageX: you need to register a domain at dyndns.com
<frogzoo> mrpinky: >>
<xayon> frogzoo: You got it wrong ;). I'm remastering an iso, I don't have any trouble with building the iso or whatever, just won't boot cause not squashfs module loaded by default then won't be able to mount filesystem.
<frogzoo> mrpinky: you need to output to a temp file, then move that back
<mrpinky> frogzoo, >> works, except that cat is echoing the filename, not the file contents :(
<Kartagis> how do I make sure that on a samba share my files' permissions are 0644 and directories' permissions are 0755? I've tried umask=022, no luck
<Billiard> Kartagis: did you try what i suggested?
<DrRobino_> How do i print to a networkprinter in ubuntu?
<Kartagis> Billiard, I couldn't even find those options
<Billiard> Kartagis: couldnt find where?
<Kartagis> are they listed in man fstab?
<Billiard> Kartagis: no they are specific to cifs
<llutz> DrRobino_: set it ip in cups, print
<frederick85> hi i'm trying to upgrade my distribution to 9.10 when I do the upgrade and it fetches the files from my isp it stops fetching them at a certain point
<Billiard> frederick85: does it error?
<vega> FeasibilityStudy: try another mirror
<frederick85> it doesn't give an error, it just stops doing anything
<vega> i mean frederick85
<kanhaiya_kk> .
<vega> i had the same problem
<Kartagis> Billiard, file_mode=0644?
<frederick85> oh wait, hey it just finished
<frederick85> lol
<FeasibilityStudy> vega: I look in the mirror all the time
<Jaymac> Is there an easy way to completely purge ppa package information from synaptic after you have removed a ppa repository?
<Jaymac> empathy broke last night so i am trying to downgrade to the ubuntu version
<vega> FeasibilityStudy: that's good :)
<Billiard> Kartagis: worth a try
<frederick85> ok ok i'm going looks like it was just downloading a large file perhaps
<ArmitageX> Jkessler: does the dyndns password have to be the same as the opendns one?
<Billiard> ArmitageX: no
<noren> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<FeasibilityStudy> Opera = closed source = no thanks
<hellyeah> how can i convert pdf to text or pdf to tex or pdf to doc
<hellyeah> is it possible
<llutz> hellyeah: i.e. pdftotext, poppler-utils
<kanhaiya_kk> hi all
<kanhaiya_kk> hi all, i am using ubuntu. i tried to install ubuntu karmic in new partition. After installation i found that, sda5 partition which was also ubuntu partition get converted into lost+found, for ex(#2679148 etc)
<kanhaiya_kk> so can anybody help me to recover those data from lost+found
<kanhaiya_kk> ?
<Billiard> kanhaiya_kk: what do you mean its converted into lost+found
<Viss> anyone know how to recover from an error like this one:  kernel: [ 1404.516264] apt-get[4434]: segfault at 6eefca2c ip b7ed65db sp bfb86210 error 4 in libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6.so.4.7.0[b7ea0000+bf000]  ?
<Billiard> kanhaiya_kk: all partitions have a lost+found directory
<nibbler> is there any better way to acces an exchange server than evolution? the plugin just sucks :(
<kanhaiya_kk> Billiard: that partition now contains only lost+found directory
<Viss> every apt command I issue barfs because i think the library is hosed (had a bad shutdown, fsck found a bunch of hosed inodes - suspecting one of them was that library)
<Billiard> kanhaiya_kk: you formated it then, its empty
<kanhaiya_kk> and all my data is there in that directory in #343535 format
<noren> Viss what were u trying to do
<methods1> wooo!
<Viss> well I woke up this morning to a kernel panic. The box was shutdown uncleanly
<Viss> meaning when it came back up I had to fsck
<noren> Viss, sudo apt-get -f install
<methods1> Jordan_U: thanks for the help the game now renders properly on linux :]
<Viss> the fsck found a bunch of corrupt files, and i suspect that library is one of them
<Viss> noren: every single apt command I issue segfaults.
<Viss> and syslog says that library has errors
<TommiH> Hi! I wonder if anyone can help me... I've done a minimalistic installation of karmic with enlightenment as DE and I'm using wicd as network manager. I installed the broadcom STA driver which should work with my card and iwlist scan shows my wireless network, but wicd won't find any wireless connections... Has anyone got experiences of wicd?
<kanhaiya_kk> Billiard: df -h shows  that it contains data of 30GB
<Viss> so apt-get -f install would throw the exact same error.
<Viss> ive tried that already
<Billiard> kanhaiya_kk: could try fsck on it
<jongbergs> TommiH: try removing wicd and use gnome network manager instead
<maco> Viss: i think you need to reinstall your system
<TommiH> jongbergs: Ok, gonna try that out.
<jacs> i'm new
<kanhaiya_kk> Billiard: fsck is giving output clean /dev/sda5
<Jordan_U> methods1: np :)
<nmvictor_> which package provides ncurses-devel header files?
<methods1> Jordan_U: http://picasaweb.google.com/mr.danielaquino/Forsaken6dof#5410560869998643362
<llutz> nmvictor_: apt-cache search ncurses devel
<nmvictor_> llutz: its you again, thanks.i bet it will take time before i get started on apt-cache and apt-file.Thanks alot
<kanhaiya_kk> Billiard: you there ?
<BlindsidePride> new to ubuntu, how do i install the latest version in wine in terminal?
<Jkessler> sudo apt-get install wine
<Billiard> kanhaiya_kk: yeah
<frogzoo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BlindsidePride> Jkessler: is that the latest version tho?
<kanhaiya_kk> Billiard: fsck is giving output clean /dev/sda5
<Jkessler> latest stable, i believe..
<BlindsidePride> Jkessler: thx
<frogzoo> BlindsidePride: the wine site used to host .debs of the latest
<BlindsidePride> frogzoo: i'm just try'n to run air rivals on ubuntu
<xayon> Arrrrrrrrrrrr, anyone out there having problems building karmic koala remastered isos?
<Xdept> Hey, I can't get Ubuntu to share a folder
<TommiH> jongbergs: Ok, I installed network-manager-gnome, how can I manage it? Do I have to restart?
<BlindsidePride> frogzoo: so is wine all i need?
<Billiard> kanhaiya_kk: i think files get moved to lost+found when the filesystem gets messed up
<kanhaiya_kk> Billiard: may be
<kanhaiya_kk> Billiard: so is there any method to restore that ?
<Jkessler> BlindsidePride:  check the wine appdb for a particular game, if anyone has left a report, they'll tell you how well it ran and what versions, what they tweaked if anything to get it working right
<kanhaiya_kk> Billiard: basically im concerned about data.
<Billiard> kanhaiya_kk: find the files in the lost+found dir ?
<BlindsidePride> Jkessler: could you give me a link to it...i dont kno what an appdb is
<Jkessler> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Billiard> !appdb | BlindsidePride
<ubottu> BlindsidePride: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Xdept> I get this error when trying to share something "Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)" Mean anything to anyone
<BlindsidePride> Jkessler: Billiard: thx
<kanhaiya_kk> Billiard: that directory is hsowing hundreds of files like #34545, #2343 etc
<Billiard> kanhaiya_kk: yup
<llutz> kanhaiya_kk: that are the inode that data came from
<kanhaiya_kk> llutz: okay
<Xdept> Wow
<kanhaiya_kk> llutz: but how can i restore  data ?
<llutz> kanhaiya_kk: afaik only manually
<kanhaiya_kk> Billiard: do you have any idea ?
<Billiard> kanhaiya_kk: of what?
<Jkessler> kanhaiya_kk:  http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<Jkessler> they're most likely garbage
<kanhaiya_kk> llutz: how to restore manually ?
<kanhaiya_kk> Jkessler: garbage. means it is not possible to restore ?
<Jkessler> kanhaiya_kk:  correct
<Billiard> kanhaiya_kk: some files may be fine, but maybe not
<llutz> kanhaiya_kk: check every file, decide what original-file it has been, copy. start again.... good luck
<Jkessler> kanhaiya_kk:  it's data, but it was corrupt and it's not arranged in any good order
<kanhaiya_kk> Jkessler: llutz yes it is not arrangein any good order.
<noren> does any one knows how to liit the bandwidth usage by different application in ubuntu
<kanhaiya_kk> that means i lost the all data ?
<ranjan> how to fix the broken package in ubuntu 9.10 please help
<noren> *limit
<llutz> kanhaiya_kk: not physically,
<ranjan> how to fix the broken package in ubuntu 9.10 please help
<noren> ranjan, sudo apt-get -f install
<Billiard> ranjan: dont repeat yourself, reinstall it
<llutz> kanhaiya_kk: but yes, it's really hard to recover it. time to recover your backup
<kanhaiya_kk> llutz: ohh noooooooooo
<Xdept> Does anyone help here ?
<Jkessler> we try
<Xdept> Ah
<Xdept> Good answer
<noren> !help | Xdept
<ubottu> Xdept: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz> kanhaiya_kk: won't help you, but: not backed up data is non valuable data
<noren> !bandwith
<noren> is there a way to configure the bandwidth used by different application in ubuntu
<devil_> guten morgen
<maco> !de | devil_
<ubottu> devil_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xtor_> Hrmm so if I am a linux person I should go for BSD rather than solaris? How...anticlimatic
<shredder12> how should i configure grub2 to boot OSs from external hard drives
<Xdept> Is there anyone here that is a Ubuntu Developer ?
<maco> Xdept: whats up?
<Xdept> I just want to know if Anyone is a Ubuntu Developer
<Xdept> Just being nosey and all
<maco> Xdept: haha ok
<kourosh> hu
<kourosh> hi
<devil_> i search ubuntu german irc
<kourosh> iran
<maco> devil_: #ubuntu-de
<devil_> thanks
<devil_> got bye
<Jkessler> kanhaiya_kk:  you could try this as a last resort:  http://www.student.dtu.dk/~s042078/magicrescue/
<Kartagis> Billiard, are you there?
<silencioso> es
<kanhaiya_kk> Jkessler: okay.let me try
<Kartagis> !es | silencioso
<ubottu> silencioso: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jkessler> kanhaiya_kk:  it's for specific files, not a massive recovery, so you have to know what files you're looking for
<XayOn> look, it's a magnetic_ :)
<Al1> could u tell me how to instal skupy on ubuntu 9.10 without risking green video on it?
<Billiard> Kartagis: im here?
<BlindsidePride> what does this mean : "You can set all the dlls in winecfg under the "Libraries" tab or just set the first dll "d3d8"="builtin" and then go to .wine/user.reg and find the DLL override section [Software\\Wine\\DllOverrides] and copy the above list under it."
<Kartagis> Billiard, file_mode=0644 worked in /etc/fstab
<kanhaiya_kk> Jkessler: oh, i dont femeber names of file. There are many project related docs.
<Billiard> Kartagis: ok cool
<becks_> cute
<Salad> Hi im having trouble with ATI drivers can anyone help me
<judgen> How do i disable rhythmbox from adding an icon into the notifications area?
<BlindsidePride> rather how do i "set the first dll "d3d8"=builtin"
<Jkessler> ah, maybe you can get by with scanning for docs.  it looks like it handles smaller files better ..  you'll have to read the documentation.  i just skimmed it
<frederick85> I installed the new Ubuntu 9.10 and I got some problem related to graphics card so i'm running it in simple graphics mode, how do I make it that simple graphics will be the default?
<Jkessler> kanhaiya_kk:  ok, it does scan for certain file types so that's good
<BlindsidePride> when someone has a moment... how do i "set the first dll "d3d8"=builtin"
<llutz> !wine | BlindsidePride
<ubottu> BlindsidePride: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BlindsidePride> llutz:  but how do i set the dll
<Jkessler> BlindsidePride:  go to Applications -> Wine - Configure Wine
<llutz> BlindsidePride: /j #winehq
<Jkessler> or go to a terminal and type winecfg
<Jkessler> yeah, and ask in the wine channel.. they specialize in it
<BlindsidePride> mmmkk
<jarl> Hi. I would like a little help with upstart (specifically sysv compatibitlity scripts), anybody here to listen?
<dew5> hey ppl im having truble mounting msnhome on my net work any help
<TwoUpWeb> Hello everyone :)
<hri> how to format the write protected pendrive
<SirChris> could somebody explain something to me that I think should be simple but I can't figure out, launching programs with the terminal
<dew5> hey 2up
<frederick85> reason i ask is I was given option to run in simple graphics one time only,
<Jkessler> SirChris:  but using commnds still?  alt+f2 ?
<jhg> SirChris: just type the programs name
<hri> how to disable the write protected pendrive
<SirChris> yeah so I type the programs name
<jhg> Jkessler: he doesn't want to switch tty
<jarl> hri: format? are you a linux newbie and used to windows?
<jhg> SirChris: then hit enter
<SirChris> but now I have to keep the terminal window open because if I close it shuts down the program
<Jkessler> SirChris:  add &
<jhg> right so try it with a &
<Jkessler> allows it to run in the background
<jhg> ^^
<SirChris> and the terminal is busy with the program and can't be used for anything else
<dew5> unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server plz help im
<TwoUpWeb> open another termiaal :S
<jhg> type the programs name and then a & at the end
<jarl> hri: On linux you either delte all files, or you create a new filesystem?
<SirChris> space or no space?
<XayOn> SirChris: you've been already answered, command &
<hri> jarl: i am using ubuntu how  to disable the write protected pendrive
<jhg> SirChris:  space
<ardchoille> SirChris: You can also open another tab if you need it
<hri> jarl : after deleting the file all files come next time when opening
<XayOn> SirChris, jhg don't mind if space or not.
<SirChris> yeah I have been answered, I had found this answer on my own with google but I was wondering if there was a way to continue using the same terminal or if I had to open a new one thats all
<hri> jarl: i tried to format but i cant
<XayOn> ardchoille: it depends on whic terminal emulator he runs, better to tell him about launching commands in bg.
<jhg> XayOn: but for clarity its better to keep them seperate
<TwoUpWeb> jarl : set permissions 755
<SirChris> thanks everybody
<ardchoille> XayOn: True
<jarl> hri: if it does not complain when you delete the files, the pendrive is probably not write-protected.
<jarl> hri: how do you format?
<jarl> hri: if all files are still there next time you plugin the pendrive, then ...
<jarl> hri: it probably because you have to unmount the pendrive (aka safely remove the device), before you plug it out.
<hri> jarl: please give solution
<jarl> hri: I am trying to help you. But to help you I must know what you are doing when you write "format"
<XayOn> hri: please, don't be so unkind, if you don't know anything about linux, better read something than start being so rude
<hri> jarl: sorry for my words
<lockerzzz> hi
<hri> jarl: i inserted the pendrive and deleted all files after closing the pendrive and reopen it i found the same file
<lockerzzz> give me your email and i give you a invitation to lockerz (in the website lockerz you can get xbox360 and ps3 and iphone for free!!!)
<jarl> hri: hang on....
<XayOn> spam...
<lockerzzz> no
<noren> hri, how are u deleting them use rm -r <folder>
<hri> noren: no ctrl a and shift+delete
<jarl> hri: how did you delete all files? what tool? what did you click? what do you mean by closing and the reopen?
<noren> hri, if u are gui check if u have the permission to write into the disk
<hri> jarl: i select all files and simply use shift+delete
<hri> noren: it is write protected
<jarl> hri: in some graphical window? right?
<hri> jarl: yes
<jarl> hri: then what exactly do you mean by closing and reopen?
<noren> hri do u want to completly empty the pendrive
<hri> noren: yes
<hri> jarl:yes
<jarl> hri: What exactly do you mean by closing and reopen?
<hri> jarl: yes reopening the pendrive i found the same deleted files
<noren> hri, do u know where ur pen drive is mounted / check in the /media/
<jarl> hri: then what exactly do you mean when you say "closing the pendrive" and "reopen the pendrive"?
<noren> hri and if u are happy using gui u can sudo apt-get install gparted << then use this to format the pendrive
<hri> noren:/media/6847-112B
<hri> noren : i tried that but i cant able to format it
<noren> did u use gparted ??
<impi_> hey gang....damn network manager and VPN pptp sucks so bad it actually hurts my head
<zend_fan> is there a away to use my RDP files from windows on ubuntu to connect to my remote desktops ?
<impi_> ffs
<impi_> any other client out there that can at least do the basics?
<hri> noren: i used it but i cant
<phoul> under ubuntu karmic whats the correct way to change the display manager, i tried to edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager, but that didnt work
<noren> hri ok then do >> cd /media/6847-1128 >> rm -r *
<phoul> anyone?
<bbalajirao> hello
<jarl> can anyone help with upstart?
<noren> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jarl> ubottu: so far so good, my question is on Karmic I still see some sysv scripts, but it seems like they are ignored, example is smartmontools.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seravitae> maco - forgive my ignorance however you stated that in a vanilla install that /boot/grub/grub.cfg is created from sudo grub-update, however, grub.cfg a) already exists and b) states "do not edit this file" - i am unsure where to place the vga= command, as I can't even see a single grub-like entry within that file. again i would expect grub entries to be in menu.lst, however that file doesn't exist.
<jarl> ubottu: there are links from rc*.d, but smartmontools is still not starting at boot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<q0_0p> anyone know how i can get a pentium 4 laptop that doesn't have usb boot to get it to boot?
<noren> !bot | jarl
<ubottu> jarl: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<frogzoo> q0_0p: cd?
<jarl> noren: :-)
<quiescens> your pentium 4 laptop doesn't have usb? o.o
<phoul> under ubuntu karmic whats the correct way to change the display manager, i tried to edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager, but that didnt work
<LewRockwellFAN> i, this may _e a very dum_ (I'm missing a key, for the second letter of the alpha_et). I just installed u_untu  9.10 desktop 64. I entered the same password every time the installer called for a password. Or at least I thought I did. Now I can't log in as root with the GUI nor can I get su to work from the console. "Authentication failure" or some such.
<q0_0p> frogzoo, using a cd to boot usb
<q0_0p> frogzoo, just wondering
<vega> what is the _correct_ way to disable an upstart init script? update-rc.d doesn't work for that, i can't believe this isn't documented anywhere
<frogzoo> q0_0p: just boot the cd?
<quiescens> its technically possible
<noren> LewRockwellFAN, try sudo -i
<q0_0p> i got supergrub disk 0.97 just trying to set root (hd1,0) and chainloader +1 but no avail
<q0_0p> i'm just lost
<jarl> vega: I believe this is not documented anywhere, upstart is very new and hence lack documentation.
<frogzoo> q0_0p: try (1,1) ?
<frogzoo> grub doesn't recognise device names
<LewRockwellFAN> If it just that I mistyped the password the SAME way twice I guess I have to reinstall.
<q0_0p> frogzoo, will try
<LewRockwellFAN> Noren, thanks. Havewn't the foggiest what it will do._ut I'll try it.
<vega> jarl: but it is in actual use in a _released_ distribution, and no way to disable something? bad excuse ..
<q0_0p> frogzoo, failed
<noren> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jarl> vega: Have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8272526&postcount=8
<angelbreath> problem with sound in 9.10. My card is Card: HDA Intel                                                              │
<angelbreath> │ Chip: Conexant CX20549 (Venice). Anyone familiar with this?
<noren> !password | LewRockwellFAN
<ubottu> LewRockwellFAN: please see above
<jarl> vega: what is bad excuse, I am not trying to excuse anything.
<noren> angelbreath, try adding urself to the audio group
<phoul> what is the correct way to change my default display manager, changing /etc/X11/default-display-manager did not work
<vega> jarl: the lack of documentation, it it is used in a released distro there should be a way to disable something, imho
<noren> !sound | angelbreath
<frogzoo> q0_0p: oh, cos grub doesn't have means to load usb drivers.., really you just want to install grub on the mbr?
<ubottu> angelbreath: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<q0_0p> frogzoo, (hd2,0) seems to be the cd rom
<vega> besides upstart has been developed for at least 4 years now, not se new
<q0_0p> frogzoo, ah
<vega> se=so
<q0_0p> frogzoo, my hdd is dead
<q0_0p> frogzoo, just wanted to boot a live usb
<jarl> vega: I completely agree with your humble opinion, but it seems here is a spot where the world is not perfect :-(
<llutz> vega: it's open source, asks the upstart-devs how to help
<noren> q0_0p, check ur bios setting and rest it to boot first from the cdrom
<jarl> vega: or aks a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<q0_0p> noren, my bios doesn't have usb boot support
<vega> llutz: it has been asked since 2 years ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/94065
<q0_0p> noren, i have it booted to cd rom
<vega> i think it should have been solved before it was taken into production use
<noren> !grub | q0_0p
<ubottu> q0_0p: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<angelbreath> ubottu: what you mean double click sound control? you mean the speaker icon?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> angelbreath: yes
<angelbreath> double clicking doesnt do anything
<noren> angelbreath, try running aplay -l in console and see if ur sound card is detected !
<angelbreath> noren: actually its detected, i ve done all tests and everything seems like my card working. Except that i dont have sound
<noren> angelbreath, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting << for complete step by step trouble shooting
<noren> angelbreath, run alsamixer and see if the main sounnd tab is not muted
<LewRockwellFAN> OK, sudo -i changed the prompt to root@f-U:~#  So I guess it worked.  _ut "!password" just gives me this response:
<LewRockwellFAN> -bash: !password: event not found
<LewRockwellFAN> root@f-U:~#
<LewRockwellFAN> What was it supposed to do?
<FloodBot5> LewRockwellFAN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<angelbreath> noren: i checked it its ok, i ll follow the link you send and i ll inform
<llutz> LewRockwellFAN: if you don't know how to use passwd, don't do it. please use sudo to be on the safe side
<hellyeah> how can i convert pdf to doc
<nmvictor> how do i include a directory in a library seach path?
<angelbreath> noren: i tried  sudo adduser USERNAME sound and says sound does not exist. need to make it?
<frogzoo> nmvictor: /etc/ld.conf
<nmvictor> hellyeah: try open office
<llutz> hellyeah: use ghostscript
<wut> can ubuntu read from ntfs?
<Jkessler> wut: yes
<rww> wut: yes
<ikonia> wut: sure can
<frogzoo> nmvictor: sorry - /etc/ld.so.conf
<wut> kool
<frogzoo> wut: the ntfs3 driver is r/w
<noren> angelbreath, >> sudo adduser USERNAME audio
<wut> are the permission settings a bitch?
<nmvictor> frogzoo: what about is, should i pass  the directory path as a argument?
<frogzoo> nmvictor: that, or set LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<nmvictor> im sorry i dont know how to go about either of the options, mind giving a more verbose explanation?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i convert pdf to txt
<hellyeah> but normally it converts file without watching any paragraph out
<hellyeah> are there any option in pdftotext to watch out paragraph
<LewRockwellFAN> llutz, Thanks. sudo seemed to do the trick. I wanted to gedit my gru_.conf to remark out the timeout line. Worked fine. Not sure I understand the logic of it. _ut thank you, _oth. :)
<llutz> hellyeah: man pdftotext (-layout)
<Madpilot> LewRockwellFAN, something wrong with your B key?
<nmvictor> how do i include a directory in a library seach path?
<ikonia> nmvictor: /etc/ld.so.conf or LD_LIBRARY_PATH - depends on wha tyou're doing
<llutz> nmvictor: create a file with the path in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<DarsVaeda> hi, how do i halt grub upon startup? i can only see "grub loading" but not the selection stuff, is there a shortcut?
<llutz> nmvictor: "sudo ldconfig -v" then
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: the selection stuff only happens if you have multiple options
<lollo> DarsVaeda : hold shift
<nmvictor> ikonia: llutz have a file libTerminal.so in a directory, i want to include it in the library search path
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: boot into ubuntu and edit your menu.list
<ikonia> nmvictor: for run time or linking ?
<noren> DarsVaeda, generally f8 or f9 key wud work
<llutz> nmvictor: create a file with the path to your libfile in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<DarsVaeda> is there a menu.lst in 9.10?
<DarsVaeda> i thought this changed
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: ahh grub.conf
<nmvictor> ikonia: runtime i gues
<ikonia> nmvictor: check out llutz's comment
<DarsVaeda> haven't that either
<DarsVaeda> but i will go try hitting shift, f8 or f9...enough options to try ;)
<Consul_Falx> hello folks... I have a problem booting, processes freeze, a kind of weird dialogue for restoration is being called, but has no permitions, can't get to logon, splash freezes and echoes "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode, error: no /something/fs0 directory found"...
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: /boot/grub.cfg
<nmvictor> llutz: so i should include the path to the directory in the file, rigt?
 * Consul_Falx needs an intense attendance :(
<ikonia> Consul_Falx: what's the problem ?
<lollo> DarsVaeda : hold shift down till u see grub menu
<DarsVaeda> i'll give it a try thanks
<HeCK87> Hello Everyone..!
<darkipod> is there a program in Karmic i can use to  open .axx files..... file made using AxCrypt
<nmvictor> ikonia: thanks, whats the difference anyway?for runtime or linking, are they dealt with differently?
<ikonia> nmvictor: different applications (eg: gcc for linking or ld) use different methods/variables
<Consul_Falx> ikonia: kubuntu boot splash crashes, switching to low graphics mode, with an error message that some directory /???/fs0 can't be open, because doesnt exist... i have to switch to an other TTY, press ctrl c and use prompt... then, I'm allowed to start xserver actually...
<ikonia> Consul_Falx: Hmmm not sure what fs0 is as a device without looking hang on
<frederick85> hi, when i start ubuntu 9.10, after upgrading from 9.04, It tells me the x configuration isn't set up correct I can start it by selecting, run once in low graphics mode. But I want to make that prompt go away? Low graphics mode seems fine to me, so how can I make it the default?
<nelson8874> hello everybody
<darkipod> is there a program in Karmic i can use to  open .axx files..... file made using AxCrypt
<darkipod> ??
<nelson8874> i have an easy question, i have instaled karmic on my laptop. For a strange reason the internet doesn't work. Anyway, how do i install the necessary things to watch divx or xvid and listened to mp3? I mean offline. I can use my other pc to get it from the net, but how to pass it to the laptop?
<madcheeze> hey all. anyone using camtasia or able to play camtasia in ubuntu?
<noren> nelson8874, get the requierd deb packages
<nelson8874> how?
<noren> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<nelson8874> i have all the necessery things on this computer i'm using
<nelson8874> but how to pass it to the laptop
<noren> ^^
<nelson8874> i can't manage to make the internet working on the laptop
<noren> nelson8874, if ur laptop is not on network then u have to use a usb flash drive to move the packages
<nelson8874> ok
<frederick85> when i start ubuntu 9.10, after upgrading from 9.04, It tells me the x configuration isn't set up correct I can start it by selecting, run once in low graphics mode. But I want to make that prompt go away? Low graphics mode seems fine to me, so how can I make it the default?
<nelson8874> but, well... i do not know how to do that :-[
<nelson8874> i'm sorry but i'm new on this
<noren> nelson8874, http://packages.ubuntu.com << go here and download the required packages
<nmvictor> why is spell checker not included in nano that is shipped with ubuntu?
<nelson8874> is this what i need to watch divx movies?: karmic (libs): 	Divx4Linux video de/encoding plugin for libavifile
<nelson8874> isn't there a all in one package, with divx, xvid, mp3, aac, and all that stuff?
<CHESLYN> hi everyone!
<cmp> hello, some body can tell me how to download clips from youtube please ... iam using opera
<fcuk112> nelson8874: try installing vlc - sudo apt get install vlc.
<fcuk112> nelson8874: ubuntu should be able to play mp3 files out of the box.
<yusuf> how can i change my keyboard setting on Ubuntu 9/10
 * bleah say hello
<noren> nelson8874, get the vlc package it will get u everything
<nelson8874> great
<noren> nelson wait i will get u the link for all iin one
<dew5> hey guys david here
<CHESLYN> can anyone tell me how to format a data storage
<Lint01> cmp, it's illegal
<dew5> am having trouble with my network
<dew5> the computers can ping oneanother
<fcuk112> nelson8874: you can also try downloading mplayer, it's good for video files.
<dew5> how ever i cant seem to connect them
<Wipster> hey all, does anyone here know how I can configure pulseaudio to direct sounds from one program to one output device and all other sounds to another?
<cmp> what do you mean lint01.?
<nelson8874> the problem is i do not have internet on the pc where i want that things
<nelson8874> i have to download it to this pc, and then pass it to the laptop
<youness> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<farciarz84> how can I list all usernames in system?
<mako-sama> CHESLYN: you can use mkfs
<om26er> how to set a wireless network between two ubuntu systems
<Lint01> cmp: duplicating clips presented on youtube is a piracy
<noren> nelson8874, wget http://downloads.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/0.4.3/deb/vlc_0.4.3-1_i386.deb
<dew5> Failed to retrieve share list from server when trying to view network computers
<farciarz84> ok but how can I list all user_names in ubuntu?
<iceroot> farciarz84: getent passwd
<nelson8874> thank you noren :)
<CHESLYN> mako-sama: how
<cmp> oh, and you want to say that are buying an original copy of Linux lint01, ?? ????
<cmp> lololol
<nelson8874> it is a very small program, with the divx codecs, and all the stuff!!!! i hope it works
<LewRockwellFAN> Lint01, sould tht apply to clips that were produced and didtriuted under a GNU type liscence, like the MISES.org clips. They are all on youtupe ut they let any-ody copy them from their own site. Surely youtupe can't claim IP rights on them.
<mako-sama> CHESLYN: you have to run it from the command line.  maybe you want to do it through a GUI?
<farciarz84> iceroot: thx
<farciarz84> :)
<cmp> and you want to say also that you are buying every thing on your Computer lint01, ???
<iceroot> farciarz84: np
<llutz> !ot | cmp Lint01
<ubottu> cmp Lint01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CHESLYN> mako-sama: in terminal it says '' mkfs [-V] [-t fstype] [fs-options] device [size]'' and the data storage is in.and with GUI? what must i do
<Wazzzaaa> I connect to my windows box with "Terminal Server Client". How can I copy paste from ubuntu in windows?
<cmp> ubottu, can you guide me how to download the clips from youtube? or you also buying original stuff?????
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LewRockwellFAN> Can I add a line to my grub.conf to make booting form my DVD drive an option? If I can, what do I call the drive?
<Blinkee> Can I have VMWare & VirtualBox installed at same time so I can use both and compare them?
<Allen-gdgd>  :)
<linny> Blinkee: sure dont see why not
<infid> certain files like PDF's and movies keep doing this thing where the whole window freezes and fades in color a little for a few seconds, then fades back in. so i can't use the window for like 5-10 seconds. what's that about? it keeps happening and it's sooo annoying
<linny> infid: do you have an old pc ?
<Blinkee> nothin 2 lose :)
<nelson8874> oh crap :( i have an error: dependencies can not be satisfied (i'm a portuguese user, i'm translating)
<nelson8874> why is this, noren?
<mako-sama> CHESLYN: if you want to use a GUI, you can probably use gparted to format the usbstorage device.   I think you can select the device you want to work on, and from there you can add a partition and/or format it
<infid> linny no it's a 2ghz machine with 2gb of ram
<Consul_Falx> !low graphics mode
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nelson8874> noren: oh crap :( i have an error: dependencies can not be satisfied (i'm a portuguese user, i'm translating)
<mako-sama> CHESLYN: it's easier to do from a terminal if you know the device's name ( mkfs.msdos -F 32 /dev/sdXX )
<Consul_Falx> !info low graphics mode
<ubottu> 'graphics' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<Consul_Falx> !:(
<bazhang> Consul_Falx, /msg ubottu please
<mako-sama> CHESLYN: where XX is the device's assigned letter and partition number
<linny> infid: try running top while it does it to see what the most intensive procs are , ive only seen ubuntu do that when i run hd vids that my pc cant really handle well
<noren> ok wait i will try get other package then
<mako-sama> that is, assuming it gets a sdX name.   I don't use ubuntu that much so I have no idea
<Allen-gdgd> ??
<bazhang> !cn | Allen-gdgd
<ubottu> Allen-gdgd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Consul_Falx> my system (Kubuntu karmic amd64) hangs upon splashscreen recalling an error "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode <br> error: can't open directory /(something)/fs0 - directory doesn't exist" ...
<CHESLYN> mako-sama: how will i know the device's name.where must i check
<bazhang> Allen-gdgd, /join #ubuntu-tw
<linny> infid: also encrypted disks can slow things down toodisks are oftem a bottleneck
 * Consul_Falx needs an urgent attendance because of above -.-
<infid> the pdf is on a shared folder which might be why
<linny> infid: shared as in on a usb or network disk ?
<mako-sama> easy. when you plug in the device, do this in terminal "dmesg |tail" you'll see the system's response to the device and you should see the device name there
<infid> network
<noren> nelson8874, what version is installed on ur laptop
<linny> infid: i see that could be the issue, try transfering to local disk and try again
<yarri> Hej! I have a question - and I am a Newbie with IRC, so bear with me.
<nelson8874> noren: karmic koala
<mako-sama> CHESLYN: just make sure you don't type in the wrong device name. make no mistakes.
<Consul_Falx> !question | yarri
<ubottu> yarri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yarri> I broke yesterday a wireless router - old and crappy Linksys that enabled me to connect both using a cable and a wireless. I know squat about routers.
<CHESLYN> mako-sama: how can i check the device name
<nelson8874> fcuk112: the laptop is on karmic koala and it doesn't play mp3 (i do not have inetrnet on the laptop)
<yarri> I was wondering if you could recomend something that will work with ubuntu and won't cost too much - say up to 50$
<Guest26247> Prasaka: could somebode help me solve the problem with not working skype video on ubuntu 9.10?
<cmp> any one will tell me how to save video form youtube please ?
<bazhang> yarri, ask in ##hardware and check the hcl
<bazhang> !hcl | yarri
<ubottu> yarri: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mako-sama> CHESLYN: I told you how to do it earlier.
<nelson8874> fcuk112: i've just tried that...
<mako-sama> CHESLYN: >> easy. when you plug in the device, do this in terminal "dmesg |tail" you'll see the system's response to the device and you should see the device name there
<llutz> !info !info youtube-dl | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: 'youtube-dl' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<Finnish> What is the command for xrandr in terminal, for example?
<llutz> !info  youtube-dl | cmp
<ubottu> cmp:
<iceroot> Finnish: xrandr
<Lint01> yarri: routers are supposed to solve the network problems, not create one
<bazhang> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12 Finnish here is a guide
<llutz> yarri: look at dd-wrt/openwrt sites for supported routers and choose one.
<CHESLYN> mako-sama: it says No device specified!
<yarri> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mako-sama> CHESLYN: which command gives you that response?
<cmp> ubottu, please i dont want any showing off by expressions here ... if you can guide then thanks ...if you cant , please dont show off ...also dont try to say that it doesnt work - coz i already done it before but i just forgot how
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> cmp: done what?
<noren> nelson8874, wget http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/vlc/download <<
<ActionParsnip> cmp: maybe i can help, ubottu is the channel bot so berrating her achieves nothing
<llutz> cmp  youtube-dl
<llutz> cmp: and stop talking to the bot. it's a bot, just a bot
<bazhang> cmp, /msg ubottu please
<cmp> ok actionparsnip , i want to download movies from youtube .... how can i do this ?????
<bazhang> cmp, install youtube-dl
<bazhang> cmp, then find the url and youtube-dl -t url here
<linny> cmp: look in firefox extentions im sure there will be somthing there
<Blinkee> is it safe to image(with dd) the / partition while the system is up?
<ActionParsnip> cmp: youtube-dl will do it from command line, simply give te url of the page you want to download the vid from
<cmp> llutz, i dont know what are you talking about and i dont care if its bot or not - i really got pissed off by this people who are showing off here - and i got really bored by this linux system - and the only reason for keeping me working on it thats is more safe
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: we dont all use firefox
<angelbreath> i have problem with Conexant CX20549 (Venice)  sound card in a hp dv6181ea notebook. Seems everything working ok but no sound. All are unmuted, the card recognized.
<Blinkee> pwnyoutube.com
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: my method is browser independant ;)
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, good thing I didn't suggest that then :)
<Blinkee> ActionParsnip, can that app detect if and download HD if available?
<bazhang> cmp, we have told you how to do it. Please watch the attitude.
<cmp> bazhang, iam watching my attitude very well, as long as iam not insulting any one here ....
<Blinkee> cmp its all good :P
<nelson8874> noren: it keeps on the error: dependenci can not be satisfied:vlc-nox (=1.0.2-1ubuntu2)
<bazhang> cmp, did you have any more questions? chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CHESLYN> mako-sama: i'm not sure but is this a name MEDIATEK  FLASH DISK      6225 P or  ohci_hcd and the last one ACM please help
<Consul_Falx> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<Consul_Falx> thanks to this error upon startup splashscreen, I can't boot correctly... any advise?
<nelson8874> noren: :(
<nelson8874> noren: maybe i should try to fix the net problem
<mako-sama> CHESLYN: paste what you see in pastebin.ca
<cmp> bazhang, you dont have right to tell me where to go to chat .. as i also not here to chat - or you think iam coming here to ask you specially?
<ActionParsnip> Blinkee: not sure, i dont download from youtube, i just watch the vids on the site
<CHESLYN> mako-sama: my is not working
<Blinkee> is it safe to image(with dd) the / partition while the system is up?
<shrikant> is any one install/configure cloud with server 9.10
<iceroot> !anyone | shrikant
<ubottu> shrikant: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shrikant> can i install cluster and node on 1 system
<ActionParsnip> why anyone would download from youtube is beyond me
<mako-sama> Blinkee: taking a snapshot with dd won't kill you (or the hdd).  but the image it produces might not be very good
<christ_> does there exist a way to play video on top of console text while the console has keyboard focus?
<mako-sama> ActionParsnip: to watch things offline
<Blinkee> ActionParsnip if i want to play along with an acoustic with youtube its best to download it and play it later on
<meatbun> how to use short cut keys to go up one folder in nautilus? windows use control left arrow
<christ_> (i want to full screen my videos but also be able to use my console)
<rww> meatbun: Alt-up arrow
<bitcrusher> I think it might already be set to 'backspace'
<bitcrusher> might be wrong tho
<meatbun> rwlove_, t
<meatbun> rww, thx. it works.
<bitcrusher> no... im wrong
<meatbun> it wasnot working on first try and i gave up
<Blinkee> mako-sama so booting with a live ubuntu cd and doing the dd that way is best/safest then?
<Wipster> How can I direct the sound coming from one program to one output in pulse audio and all other sounds to another device?
<ActionParsnip> mako-sama: i have a web connection all over the place in my house ;)
<magnetron> hi, how do i regenerate the thumbnails for the files in a folder, with nautilus (GNOME)?
<mako-sama> Blinkee: safest for your image.  your hdd won't be affected anyway
<mako-sama> ActionParsnip: not all people have that, also I know people who pay $27/GB so downloading stuff from youtube is logica if you want to watch it more than once or if you want someone else to watch it
<mako-sama> logical*
<Blinkee> ok. im just going to dd to the same hdd(just /home) but that should be ok
<Blinkee> live, of course
<jozefk> magnetron: F5
<jozefk> :)
<magnetron> jozefk: sadly not
<Blinkee> Wipster, you have more than 1 sound card?
<shrikant> ubottu: cloud
<jozefk> then it's in settings
<nelson8874> why is the internet not working on my laptop? the modem connected to my pc works fine. The two are working on Karmic Koala.
<Blinkee> need more info nelson8874
<Wipster> Blinkee, I have a usb phone/mic and want my VoIP program which ever one I am using to pipe the sound out to the phones speaker and system sounds out of the computer speakers
<ActionParsnip> mako-sama: yowser
<mako-sama> Blinkee: you can do it with the livecd or you can do it normally.  it won't affect your hdd and if you moung the partition you want to backup as read-only, then the image you produce will be perfect without the need for livecd ;)
<shrikant> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blinkee> normally?  you mean as a standalone(runlevel 1) session?  ya lost me :P
<Blinkee> Wipster, if u cant do it in the system, a vbox vm would work(u can assign usb ports to vm's)
<mako-sama> Blinkee: by normally, I mean without the need for a livecd.    which partition do you want to backup?
<Blinkee> mount /
<Blinkee> > /home
<eddie128> Hi.  I did something dumb.   Changed the permissions of the /etc/sudoers file now I can't sudo.   Causes a segmentation fault.  Does anyone known how to su root or login as root under ubuntu?
<Blinkee> sorry... / > /home
<FunkyWeasel> Good morning.  I was just listening to last.fm on ibex when my sound started looping over >1sec.  It looks like Pulseaudio has died (again) - from the Pulseaduio manager I no longer see a server listed, connecting back to my local pulseaudio service but it times out.  Is there a way to get pulseaudio (or any audio) working without a reboot, and is there any way I can stop my sound sponteneously failing?  I've got to say I am really unim
<mako-sama> Blinkee: then it's simple. remount / as read-only and dd an image to /home
<Blinkee> eddie128, use live boot cd and change it that way
<eddie128> blinkee  Cool.  Will do it now.  bbak.
<mako-sama> Blinkee: doing it in single user mode doesn't hurt
<Blinkee> ok mako-sama u can make / read only even while the system(gnome) is up?  gnome/xorg wont complain?
<vvpalin> hi question .. i have 2 nic cards, both are plugged into different routers, i run vmware-server .. and i would like my vmserver to use 1 network while my box uses the other, i have vmware server all setup and everything however it seems as tho all my traffic is being forwarded over that network via the other one .. could i change this with just a route command, or do i need iptables involved ?
<Blinkee> in the end, id love to run a script to do this while i take a break from the machine mako-sama
<mako-sama> Blinkee: gnome/xorg should not complain.
<ActionParsnip> vvpalin: I'd ask in #vmware its a config in the vmware settings, not the VM session
<Wipster> Blinkee, thanks for the help I am unsure how to do it in the system, it must be possible as pulse can identify a program which is recording or playing, not a massive jump to assign a output device for that program. I would like to avoid using a vm if possible
<mako-sama> Blinkee: unless you have /tmp in /
<Wazzzaaa> I connect to my windows box with "Terminal Server Client". How can I copy paste from ubuntu in  windows?
<vvpalin> no ActionParsnip its not a vmware question its a routing question ... if you have 2 network cards how do you specify which one your box uses
<nelson88741> Blinkee: the internet works fine on my pc. Out of the Box! But it doesn't work on the Laptop. It tryis the connection (little icon spinning) and then just says it's disconnected....
<FunkyWeasel> Should I abandon pulseaudio and go back to ALSA, which admitedly was giving me as many problems?
<Blinkee> ok. 1 last question(i think) as i think i got it... how do i remount / (while live)as read-only?         ------ i made ./tmp its own mount in partition.
<nelson88741> Blinkee: don't know what more to say
<Blinkee> Wipster, i hear ya, my answer is quick n dirty >:D
<CHESLYN> mako-sama: okay what command must i execute with the name of the device.....please
<Haert> hey
<Haert> I have a folder iw ant to zip and send to a windows machine to then unzip
<ActionParsnip> vvpalin: do you want the  traffic to the virtual machine to use one NIC and the host to use another for traffic?
<mako-sama> Blinkee: mount -o remount,ro,ADD_OTHER_OPTIONS_YOU_WANT /dev/XXX /
<Haert> HOW DO I ZIP A FOLDER IN UBUNTU.
<ActionParsnip> !caps | Haert
<ubottu> Haert: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mako-sama> haha :P
<FunkyWeasel> Pulseaudio?  Anyone?
<Blinkee> Wipster, perhaps another voip app has option to redirect audio output.  if you arent set on one app.
<nelson88741> the internet works fine on my pc. Out of the Box! But it doesn't work on the Laptop. It tryis the connection (little icon spinning) and then just says it's disconnected. How do i solve this?
<Haert> How do i zip a folder in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Haert: better
<Blinkee> nelson88741, wired or wireless?
<nelson88741> wired
<vvpalin> ActionParsnip, yes exactly
<CosmiChaos> nelson88741, connect lan-cable?
<Blinkee> does cable you have in laptop work in pc?
<Blinkee> so we know a signal is there?
<nelson88741> CosmiChaos: yes
<nelson88741> Blinkee: yes
<CosmiChaos> nelson88741, have you got a router with mac-address filter activated?
 * Blinkee has to read up on mount syntax.
<ActionParsnip> vvpalin: tat is a config in the ESX software, you assign the NIC to the guest system
<Wazzzaaa> I connect to my windows box with "Terminal Server Client". How can I copy/paste from ubuntu in windows?
<Wipster> Blinkee, yeh perhaps I use skype for work :( and that only has the option of the local pulse server. I shall copy my Q to the pulse channel and see what happens. Thanks
<FunkyWeasel> Anyone know anything about Pulseaudio?
<FunkyWeasel> At this point I'd even accept "lol it sux"
<CosmiChaos> its a audio server
<vvpalin> ActionParsnip, thank you .. i asked in vmware and they actually told me to just bring up the adapter and not dhcp it
<vvpalin> thank you for your help
<nelson88741> i do not quite understand what you are saying, but i think i get it. I will try to turn the modem off and turn it on again but connected to the laptop
<Blinkee> vvpalin, good to know. :)
<ActionParsnip> Haert: zip -r name_of_file.zip folder
<CosmiChaos> nelson88741, a mac-address filters only allows listed devices to log into your subnet.
<ActionParsnip> vvpalin: np man, the OS only sees the NIC you give it, the config of that card is configured in the VMWare software
<FunkyWeasel> CosmiChaos: Excellent, thank you.  How well supported is it, roughly?  Should I use ALSA instead?  I have audio problems that need a reboot of my machine daily.
<CosmiChaos> nelson88741, if you have such add the nic-mac of your laptop to that list
<ActionParsnip> Haert: or you can right click the folder and find some goodies there ;)
<nelson88741> i will be right back to say you sommething
<FunkyWeasel> CosmiChaos: Excellent, thank you.  How well supported is it, roughly?  Should I use ALSA instead?  I have audio problems that need a reboot of my machine daily.
<CHESLYN> mako-sama: ?
<FunkyWeasel> CosmiChaos: Alternatively - do you have any idea why pulseaudio would sponteneously fail every 24-48 hrs?
<CosmiChaos> FunkyWeasel, see its default in ubuntu, so for ubuntu it is good dupported, ont know what your question is targetting aout
<CosmiChaos> no
<Blinkee> anyone here have the SoundBlaster X-Fi installed?
<mako-sama> CHESLYN: mkfs.msdos -F32 /dev/device_name
<FunkyWeasel> CosmiChaos: Looking around the ubuntu forums it looks like alot of people have hard-to-resolve audio problems.  Is audio such a problem on linux still?
<vvpalin> ActionParsnip, exactly, i have mine setup to bridge to eth1 so all the dhcp is handled by the vm-os
<Balsaq> 2.8 intel p4 512ram NO graphics card...can this compuer play online videos...hulu, youtube etc...?
<CosmiChaos> FunkyWeasel, i have no problems with pulseaudio
<CHESLYN> mako-sama: thanks i'll try it
<Blinkee> FunkyWeasel, im still deciding to drop my X-Fi in or stick with the on-board(realtek) device to avoid problems...
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: it won't boot
<Balsaq> oh great
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: systems MUST have a video output or it will fail POST
<FunkyWeasel> CosmiChaos: Do you use  onboard or pci soundcard?
<Blinkee> Balsaq, i think HD would be choppy
<Balsaq> thats the one i am getting to work on today for my friend
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: if it has onboard video it will be fine
<CosmiChaos> FunkyWeasel, onboard hda_intel
<Balsaq> it has onboard intel extreme with 32-64 mb onboard
<Blinkee> ActionParsnip, i think he meant local video
<FunkyWeasel> CosmiChaos: Likewise!
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: then it will boot, thats is a graphics cards
<ActionParsnip> *card
<mobal> hi'
<ActionParsnip> Blinkee: local video?
<FunkyWeasel> CosmiChaos: MCP61 High Definition Audio to be exact.
<Blinkee> FunkyWeasel, do u have a pci audio card to test with?
<Balsaq> it is a dell dimension 2400...it has no dedicated graphics card only the integrated one that is on the motherboard
<Blinkee> drop it in and see if problems go away?
<CosmiChaos> ActionParsnip, i dont think a onboard craphics device is a graphic CARD
<Balsaq> no agp card
<CosmiChaos> its a onboard-chip, not a card
<Blinkee> CosmiChaos, sure it is. a chipset is a chipset
<ActionParsnip> CosmiChaos: it is seen as one in the OS
<Blinkee> yup
<Balsaq> just the stock motherboard graphics called intel 3d extreme?
<CosmiChaos> Blinkee, noooo, he said CARD, not chipset
<Blinkee> heh
<CosmiChaos> he said no graphics CARD... and he has none
<Balsaq> no card...built in graphics
<Kcwiro> Ok question... I have 2 7800 GT cards in this PC and when I try and install the nvidia stuff and reboot my terminal goes crazy and I cannot type I use rescue mode to force generic drivers back and it boots again and here I am... I am look ing at the logs and I think I may have an issue with it knowing what card of the two to use...curious if anyoen else has experienced this and any steps I can do please =)
<FunkyWeasel> Blinkee: I've got a Yamaha pci card which was in there that I took out incase it was causing a conflict.  But whatever I try audio seems to die every 2 days tops.
<ActionParsnip> CosmiChaos: the device is seen as a graphics card in the OS which is all that  matters, it also satisfys POST test and it will boot
<CosmiChaos> ActionParsnip, Balsaq is not a OS but a user ;)
<CosmiChaos> bla
<Blinkee> the yamaha and the onboard audio both problematic FunkyWeasel ?
<ActionParsnip> CosmiChaos: if its on a seperate card or not is moot
<CosmiChaos> he has no CARD, got it???
<yusuf> how can i register my nick ??
<ActionParsnip> CosmiChaos: i know, its still moot
<CHESLYN> mako-sama: the hole command just as you give me
<Balsaq> i told him i wouldi am confused?
<Blinkee> CosmiChaos, yeah i got it now :P
<ActionParsnip> !register | yusuf
<ubottu> yusuf: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<yusuf> !register yusuf
<Kcwiro> !register Scooter
<Kcwiro> =)_
<FunkyWeasel> Blinkee: Tried both, both had similar problems.  Was initially just using ALSA, set up pulseaudio to see if it would be any better.  Am getting resigned to a daily restart.
<Kcwiro> tha tis cool
<Blinkee> no idea, i dont have audio issues on either rig :/
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: should be fine, not sure about performance with such low video ram
<CosmiChaos> FunkyWeasel, did you tried sylog?
<FunkyWeasel> CosmiChaos: Oh dear, that's a very good point.
<Balsaq> here are the specs...dell dimension 2400 desktop, intel 2.8 p4, 80 HD, 512 ram, onboard graphics by intel extreme 3d 32-64 mb
<bening> woow this is the best OS i ever had
<Blinkee> onboard graphics :P.....
<Balsaq> i am hoping the 2.8 size processor will help
<Kcwiro> Ok question... I have 2 7800 GT cards in this PC and when I try and install the nvidia stuff and reboot my terminal goes crazy and I cannot type I use rescue mode to force generic drivers back and it boots again and here I am... I am looking at the logs and I think I may have an issue with it knowing what card of the two to use...curious if anyone else has experienced this and any steps I can do please =)
<CosmiChaos> Balsaq, yeah thats enough for videos, but dont try to direct render a compiz desktop and watch videos on the net with it ;)
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: should be ok, wont be amazing. I suggest you run XUbuntu to giv maximum resources to your apps
<Balsaq> which linux distro should i put in there?
<CosmiChaos> Balsaq, any
<Balsaq> how do i giv max resolution to graphics
<Blinkee> lighter distro the better
<bitcrusher> I'm looking to try getting into programming for ubuntu. The only experience of programming I have had before is a very little bit of C++ which I have now pretty much forgotten as well as some graphical programming in Pure-data. Can anyone recommend a good place to start?
<Balsaq> cause thats what he does...watch videos
<CosmiChaos> Balsaq, install vendors drivers and perhaps overclock
<Blinkee> bitcrusher, python
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: you run a slicker desktop or distro
<Balsaq> maybe linux mint?
<bitcrusher> Python? is that quite self explanatory?
<bening> i use lynx, but it is not faster than firefox. how to make it faster?
<Blinkee> there is a ton(and i mean alot) of docs, help, forums bitcrusher
<bitcrusher> I've heard of Python
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: no, something like puppy or damnsmall will be much lighter (if not as pretty) Xubuntu is fairly light too
<Balsaq> or should i put him back in the xp home that he has completely messud up with virus?
<bitcrusher> might have a look. cheers
<CosmiChaos> Balsaq, you can tune any linux distribution to a light weigth system, the question which distro just DEPENDS on your personal mood
<Blinkee> haha CosmiChaos
<CosmiChaos> Balsaq, btw this is ubuntu chan
<Balsaq> he has xp home but he gummed it up with virus'...real bad
<noren> Balsaq, u can try ubuntu-minimal and over that u can use fluxbox
<CosmiChaos> Balsaq, the microsoft virus i severywhere, we know
<Balsaq> i figure ubuntu has the most drivers and software built in
<bening> is there any text based web beside lynx?
<CosmiChaos> bening, yes wget url.html
<jrib> bening: w3m, links2, elinks
<CosmiChaos> cat url.html :)
<Balsaq> ok, never tried loading ubuntu without a graphics card...thanks
<CosmiChaos> Balsaq, you have got a graphic chip thats enough
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: ubuntu is just another linux distro so many others will have the same driver supoprt
<bening> woow thanks guys
<Balsaq> ok...great
<bitcrusher> whats the best IDE for python
<ActionParsnip> !best | bitcrusher
<ubottu> bitcrusher: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iceroot> bitcrusher: there is no best
<bitcrusher> well. which one should I get
<ActionParsnip> bitcrusher: best is an opinion so is never concrete
<bitcrusher> does it matter
<ActionParsnip> bitcrusher: one which YOU like
<iceroot> bitcrusher: just try some
<bitcrusher> I dont know
<ActionParsnip> bitcrusher: asYOU will be the one using it
<bitcrusher> does it matter
<ActionParsnip> bitcrusher: try a few
<iceroot> bitcrusher: then use vim or go to #python
<bitcrusher> fair enough
<ActionParsnip> bitcrusher: well yes it matters, if the layout of one is less intuitive than another to you then it will slow your progress
<noren> is there anyway to configure the bandwidth allocation to different apps in ubuntu
<Blinkee> bitcrusher, no it doesnt matter.  itll matter once you try them out
<CosmiChaos> ActionParsnip, the many choices of linux confuse and overchain people
<CosmiChaos> :)
<ActionParsnip> bitcrusher: try a few, evaluate then use the one you like
<ActionParsnip> CosmiChaos: true but i disagree with telling people what to think
<FunkyWeasel> CosmiChaos: Found a likely looking culprits from the kernal in syslog around the time sound started looping, ppdev0: registered pardevice; ppdev0: unregistered pardevice; hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj;  Not sure what ppdev0 is, but the latter looks like a known bug.
<ActionParsnip> CosmiChaos: and really disagree with the word "best"
<CosmiChaos> ActionParsnip, people like to not think what the need, they want somebody who dictates what is best :)
<FunkyWeasel> Actually, what the donkey is a ppdev0 when it's at home?
<ActionParsnip> CosmiChaos: I know, its sad
<ActionParsnip> CosmiChaos: using an OS with so much choice then have to have another user dictate what software they use
<FunkyWeasel> I'd settle for "working" chaps ;)
<noren> i think my query got lost in the BEST discussion
<noren> is there anyway to configure the bandwidth allocation to different apps in ubuntu
<CosmiChaos> yup, "oh wait i have never used public software before, i never FIND out by myself, whats available what the pros and cons are...please LEAD me!
<CosmiChaos> :)))))
<ActionParsnip> !info wondershaper
<ubottu> wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-5 (karmic), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<CosmiChaos> to much choice waaaaah
<ActionParsnip> CosmiChaos: exactly! HI5
<CosmiChaos> no advertises waaaaah
<ActionParsnip> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 176 kB
<epinky> noren: you'll some QoS knowledge, anyway you can use l7-filter
<ActionParsnip> noren: there are 2 option
<CosmiChaos> damn there is no linux software at all, nobody sells them, nobody advertises them, they cannot exists :)
<CosmiChaos> -s
<Blinkee> whats best l7-filter or wondershaper?
 * Blinkee is kidding....
<noren> l7-filter
<CosmiChaos> may i start a flamewar? whats the best irc-app? :) round one... fight!
<iceroot> !ot | CosmiChaos
<ubottu> CosmiChaos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CosmiChaos> i know im sry
<iceroot> CosmiChaos: ok
<FunkyWeasel> Ah, damn, need to reboot and get some work done.  :( Cheers for the help at least.
<CosmiChaos> iceroot, tell this to the people talking offtopic the hole day
<FunkyWeasel> Still don't know why it's going wrong, but at least I have something to look up now :)
<iceroot> CosmiChaos: i am and now lets stop chatting ot
<ActionParsnip> !clone > Consul_Falx
<ubottu> Consul_Falx, please see my private message
<FunkyWeasel> No doubt I will return in a few days in a vain attempt to sort out my sound problems before an inevitable windows-style reboot-to-sort-my-typically-esoteric-linux-problem. :D
<Kcwiro> Ok question... I have 2 7800 GT cards in this PC and when I try and install the nvidia stuff and reboot my terminal goes crazy and I cannot type I use rescue mode to force generic drivers back and it boots again and here I am... I am looking at the logs and I think I may have an issue with it knowing what card of the two to use...curious if anyone else has experienced this and any steps I can do please =)
<Kcwiro> 9.10 ubuntu =)
<ActionParsnip> is it ok to just delete ~/.xsession-errors   ?
<ActionParsnip> then maybe use touch to make a new one?
<Ryan1> How do I render a movie in Kdenlive? Clicking the Render button only brings up options and doesn't let me actually render anything. The only button is Close.
<ActionParsnip> Kcwiro: could try the 190 driver: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<Ryan1> Here's a screenshot of the rendering dialog it gives me: http://linuxmag.s3.amazonaws.com/i/articles/7413/kdenlive-rendering.jpg
<bitcrusher> Right. i've installed Python 3.1 but I can find the icon to start up the interpreter. However I went to the Terminal and typed python and Its come up with loads of stuff in there. should I be using a dedicated app for programming or do i just do it in the terminal
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip: Will try those see if they behave better
<ActionParsnip> bitcrusher: if you want an IDE you must install it seperately
<iceroot> bitcrusher: use an editor/ide
<a931bw1> Hey guys
<a931bw1> Need help
<iceroot> !ask | a931bw1
<ubottu> a931bw1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<a931bw1> i cant install ubuntu
<iceroot> !details | a931bw1
<ubottu> a931bw1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<a931bw1> i launch install ubuntu 9.10 shortcut its popups then crashes
<iceroot> a931bw1: i dont want to pull all ubottu-triggers, so please write a usefull question
<iceroot> a931bw1: in one line
<a931bw1> i cant install ubuntu when  i launch install ubuntu 9.10 shortcut its popups then crashes
<bitcrusher> I ha dproblems installing ubuntu straight from windows xp. in the end i installed fedora and then once that was running i installed ubuntu and got rid of fedora. dont know why but that worked for me
<bitcrusher> bit of a long way round i know
<iceroot> a931bw1: think about us if we get your details, what do you think? is it possible for us to see the problem?
<a931bw1> HOW?
<a931bw1> i said all what i can >.>
<iceroot> a931bw1: error-messages
<a931bw1> theres none
<a931bw1> just crash
<bitcrusher> try burning the Ubuntu live cd again at a lower burning speed
<EsatYuce> hi
<a931bw1> You're joking?
<a931bw1> it was last cd
<a931bw1> :\
<bitcrusher> and run a CD integrity test at start-up
<a931bw1> i havent any OS >.>
<bitcrusher> lol. the old last CD issue... gutted
<Kcwiro> Rebooting wish me luck guys =)
<Ryan1> You could try installing without booting into the live desktop
<bitcrusher> go to the shop and buy some more cd's
<a931bw1> i did it
<a931bw1> but it just opened livecd
<bitcrusher> safe
<Consul_Falx> kay
<Consul_Falx> seems like I have to reinstall
<bitcrusher> doesnt take too long
<Ryan1> So can anyone explain to me how to render a movie in Kdenlive?
<Grepsd|BNC> Hi
<a931bw1> i pressed INSTALL UBUNTU>SOMETHING LOADED>OPENED LIVECD>Install Ubuntu9.0>INSTALL JUST CLOSES
<Kcwiro> Action .... you ar ethe man... it worked =)
<Grepsd|BNC> I'm using release 9.10 but i'm losing connection many times
<Grepsd|BNC> does anyone heard about something like that ?
<Kcwiro> spoke to soon =(
<jessicasco> may I ask a question about C
<jessicasco> ?
<mercentile> the language?
<bitcrusher> dont ask... just ask
<Kcwiro> cannot get the 3d visual effects owrkign.. I will tinker some more and checkout the logs
<jessicasco> #include <time.h>
<jessicasco> #include <stdio.h>
<jessicasco> #include <stdlib.h>
<jessicasco> int main()
<jessicasco> {
<jessicasco> 	while(1){
<FloodBot5> jessicasco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meatbun> how to config gnome terminal to use control-tab to switch tabs? instead of default control-up-page?
<jessicasco> why the output is always 0?
<Wipster> Blinkee, I have found the solution to the audio routing, first I set system to my normal sound card, then I installed pavucontrol and initalised the skypetest call, in playback I changed the output sink for the skype application to my skype phone and dito for recording
<jrib> jessicasco: ##c for questions about C
<bitcrusher> right I've installed Python interpreter v2.6 now how do I open it?
<jrib> bitcrusher: « python »
<bitcrusher> cant find it in my apps menu
<bitcrusher> cheers
<jrib> bitcrusher: Applications -> Terminal
<superkuh> I don't have a wireless card. How do I remove or turn off wpasupplicant in 9.04 without removing all the GUI network configuration toos?
<superkuh> tools.
<bitcrusher> and then type "python" right
<mercentile> jessicasco, the prog didn't list entire.
<jrib> bitcrusher: yes
<Ryan1> bitcrusher: Python isn't an interface, it reads an existing text file and runs the code
<mercentile> probably a printf error, most likely.
<Ryan1> bitcrusher: You can use any text editor to write the script
<jessicasco> mercentile: then how to output?
<epinky> !pastebin > jessicasco
<ubottu> jessicasco, please see my private message
<bitcrusher> ok cool. so my terminal will do the job then
<meatbun> it does not take control tav
<meatbun> it does not take control tab
<bitcrusher> can I use Open Office then?
<Grepsd|BNC> -.-
<mercentile> printf %d is for decimal output, ... printf ("Text %d", var_int_for_%d, arguments);
<jrib> bitcrusher: read the tutorial at http://docs.python.org
<Grepsd|BNC> Does anyone had heard about a network issue on karmic release ?
<mercentile> if the variable is anything but an integer, 0 stabilizers the ERRORs
<jrib> Grepsd|BNC: check http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Grepsd|BNC> thanks
 * Consul_Falx is always so sorry when having to reinstall...
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip: No luck it seems the drivers are installed but the nvidia tool is saying i don't appear to be using it ... ideas?
<titan_> What program can I use to monitor the HTTP traffic of another computer on my home network? I have the IP of the computer, I just need to know what program will do this.
<Ryan1> titan_: Wireshark
<titan_> Ryan1, thanks
<jadakren> titan_: jnettop
<ActionParsnip> Kcwiro: i can send you my xorg.conf if you want. I have to use it to make my display run
<titan_> jadakren, thanks
<mercentile> jessicasco, if your type-casting is off, that could also be a problem.  Causes memory leaks...
<ActionParsnip> Kcwiro:
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/f55378274
<jessicasco> mercentile:  thank you..
<Kcwiro> Sure
<jadakren> titan_: wireshark and jnettop will sow you two different aspects of the traffic. jnettop for real time and wireshark for long term loggin and analysis
<jther171> hello
<MyGame> hello
<titan_> jadakren, ah ok. Thanks. I think I will use jnettop for what I need to do.
<Wipster> ok pulseaudio rocks, I love it
<jther171> nice to meet yous
<jadakren> titan_: you also have etherape for real time analysis
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip: What video card do you got?
<jessicasco> mercentile:   printf("%ld\n", clock()/CLOCKS_PER_SEC);    but the return type "clock_t" is long...I checked...
<titan_> jadakren, ok I will keep that one in mind. Thanks
<Kcwiro> I am assumign my projector I using as monitor will figure this out... but I will backup my existing just to be safe incase for whatever reason I brick
<jther171> who know how to enumerate users in server?help me
<jadakren> titan_: but did you want to keep track of bandwidth usage or just see the traffic types ?
<Dr_Willis> jther171:  clarify what you mean to the channel.
<jadakren> !info bandwidthd | titan_
<ubottu> titan_: bandwidthd (source: bandwidthd): Tracks usage of TCP/IP and builds html files with graphs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+cvs20071208-3 (karmic), package size 70 kB, installed size 252 kB
<ActionParsnip> Kcwiro: nvidia 6150
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip: and you use SLI?
<ActionParsnip> Kcwiro: for somme unknown reason my monitor doesn't tell my system refresh rates so I need to manually fill it in
<mercentile> if you get zero, then it may be a sync error somewhere.
<ActionParsnip> Kcwiro: no but the config will help some
<mercentile> time_0 prevents corruption of data_Time_Stamps.
<mercentile> could be viral activity.
<ActionParsnip> Kcwiro: if not you can always rename the folder to use the open driver
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip: well if i get my visual effects working with this I will be happy
<ActionParsnip> Kcwiro: its free to try
<mercentile> especially financial, where algorithms calculate interest, as this could be extremely important'e
<mercentile> important.
<Oyoz> how can i get and intall the latest google earth for ubuntu 9.10?????
<Dr_Willis> Oyoz:  google has doenloads you could use.  I think it might be on the repositories that google hosts also
<jadakren> Oyoz: you mean of course one newer than in the repositories?
<Oyoz> yes
<jadakren> Oyoz: have you tried visiting the download page for google earth?
<Oyoz> where is the same repository???
<Oyoz> no.not yet
<Dr_Willis> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main non-free #Google Repository
<kjelle> give me a god damn good reason for upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
<Dr_Willis> is whaat i got added. Not sure what all is in there.
<kjelle> wtf is the difference? everything is just the same all the back to 8.x, possily 7.x
<leaf-sheep> kjelle: The koalas.
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:   Then dont upgrade.. we dont care.
<riotcat> if you need somebody to give you a reason, don't upgrade
<jadakren> kjelle: +1
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip: rebooting to to try config
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: im not asking you, im asking the general ubuntu community..
<bazhang> kjelle, please watch the language
<riotcat> and plenty has changed from the versions released in 2008 to those released in 2009
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  i imagine they dont care either.
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: then we are all doomed :9
<jrib> kjelle: no one is telling you to upgrade and you shouldn't if you don't have your own reason to
<jadakren> kjelle: maybe you would find more acepting replies in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> kjelle: the only time you should upgrade is when the version you are on is about to become unsupported
<Dr_Willis> 9.10 cured my dog of the mange.
<meatbun> what's a good terminal that use tab? for commandline?
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  you mean tabs for multi windows? theres several terminal-emulators that use tabs.
<jrib> meatbun: gnome-terminal has tabs.  Just using screen is a nice alternative
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  i also like the features of 'terminator'
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, ya. i try to fix the binding key for gnome. it doesn't work.
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  clarify the actual problem. perhaps theres a fix.
<meatbun> jrib, no. i am use to firefox tab style
<jrib> meatbun: gnome-terminal does that...
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, i found the fix. the fix no work. let me post link
<jessicasco> mercentile:   I think there is something wrong using "sleep" and "clock" together
<MrNaz> new clean install of karmic... spell checking is not working in openoffice, but is working in xchat, pidgin and other programs... what do i need to do ?
<meatbun> http://www.jennyandlih.com/unresolved-ctrl-tab-gnome-terminal
<meatbun> here's the fix. the fix no work.
<meatbun> it now says 'disable'
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  whats ctrl-tab supposed to do?
<jadakren> meatbun: its ctrl+shift+t
<Dr_Willis> in terminator ctrl-tab goes from one terminal window to the next.
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, ok. i ll install terminator. now. i want tab to cycle....
<meatbun> jadakren, that's for new tab
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  tab by itself is used by bash for completion.
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204550&page=3
<jadakren> meatbun: did you try the first suggestion on that page? use xfterm4?
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, ya. i want to use control tab to switch to next tab
<meatbun> jadakren, i am about to use xfterm
<jadakren> meatbun: seems to be a very quick work around
<MrNaz> ActionParsnip myspell-en-au is installed already, i've checked the basics
<meatbun> jadakren, i am installing terminator now...
<jadakren> meatbun: the other thing you could do to make keybindings easier to impliment is to use openbox instead of metacity. but this depends on how attached to metacity you currently are
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, so i installed terimator, how to lanuch it?
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  logical answer.  the 'terminator icon thats now in the menus'
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz: Go to Tools --> Options --> Language settings -->Writing Aids. Place a check against check spelling as you type. Hit OK and restart open office writer.
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz: http://blog.csmonkey.com/2007/06/how-to-fix-openoffice-spell-checker-on.html
<Dr_Willis> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13+ds1-2 (karmic), package size 138 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, i just ran it. it looks like xterm
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  time to learn about its features. I suggest checking its homepage/docs/guides.
<meatbun> :(
<researcher> I am  behind a firewall of our college. I have provided user name and password for network authentication but still I cant update.It reports authentication failure.Please help me update my system
<Dr_Willis> what do you expect a terminal-emulator  program to look like?
<meatbun> expect it to be a plugin for gnome terminal
<Dr_Willis> ctually its a wrapper for gnome-terminal
<meatbun> i read about it some time ago. but i choose to use screen instead
<meatbun> to split screen
<researcher> im away for a while .Please excuse me
<MrNaz> ActionParsnip tick is already there, and there is no "Install Dictionaries" in my wizards sub menu... that being said, i've already confirmed that its there
<meatbun> jadakren, what is openbox?
<aaron11> Hi I want to know how to change my GDM theme? I cannot do this in Karmic Koala. This is a bummer!!! Please tell me how. :)
<jadakren> meatbun screen is not really the same thing as gnome-terminal or terminator...
<Dr_Willis> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 2.38-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 53 kB, installed size 620 kB
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz: all i can do is websearch as I don't use the software, maybe someone else can contribute
<bigmack83_> in k9copy if i burn a dvd/iso using 'copy' with 2 pass how does the quality compare to using x264 or xvid
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  theres minor changes you can do to it. but its not as themable as the old gdm.
<meatbun> jadakren, i wanted to do split screen a few months ago. and i came across terminator. but then i decide to use screen instead
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  you can easially change the wallpaper.  and the xsplash images.  or you could install the old gdm. (not suggested)
<meatbun> but now i want to use multi tab
<Dr_Willis> Terminator can do tabs. and split screens
<MrNaz> ActionParsnip that's ok... ive scoured all the google results already... i think i'm actually up against a bug as the US dictionary seems to work but the Australian one does not, both were installed when the OS was installed, as en-AU is my locale
<CHESLYN> mako-sama: must i use the hole command  you give me a while ago.becoz im struggling since since
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: So you mean I cant change it to a theme that I got from gnome-look?
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  the old gdm themes do NOT work with the new GDM in 9.10
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz: log a bug
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: how long do you actually see the logon screen for?
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip: No luck I got a flashing screen again I am checkign my logs now
<Dr_Willis> I tweaked my gdm wallpaper and xsplash animations :) looks nicer now.
<Dr_Willis>   /usr/share/images/xsplash    is where the gdm wallpaper and xsplas gfx are at. theres sevarl alternative xsplash gfx out now. and the tool 'epidermis' can also change  things  for gdm and xsplash
<rags> Is there a way I can reserve some free space on a partition? Such that no process or user can use that space?
<meatbun> god.....!!@#@!# i am switching to xfc
<Dr_Willis> rags:  make a parttion and dont  mount it? :)
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  do what you want. Have fun.
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: I can logon by clicking on my name and then typing the password. I want to change my theme to somthing else than the old look
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: but how long is it on the screen for?
<Dr_Willis> epidermis theme manager tool -> http://epidermis.tuxfamily.org/
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: Lol! Its for ever if you want it to
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  either use the old gdm, or  dont worry about it.. or set gdm to auto login
<jozefk> anyone using Midori browser here? What is the good way for blocking ads in Midori?
<rags> Dr_Willis: The reason I want this is I have a disk with heavy disk usage and it get's full all the time...but due to this some jobs on the system fail, which depend on free space being available...
<researcher>  I am  behind a firewall of our college. I have provided user name and password for network authentication but still I cant update.It reports authentication failure.Please help me update my system
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: just grit yourteeth while you log in. its a login screen. is it really worth it
<ActionParsnip> researcher: i believe you need to add the proxy authentication to apt as well
<meatbun> epididymis ? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> rags:  sounds like you need more disks :)
<Dr_Willis> epidermis theme manager tool -> http://epidermis.tuxfamily.org/
<meatbun> haha
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: ??? Ok. o_O
<Dr_Willis> as in the medical name for 'skin'
<ActionParsnip> researcher: or use export to set the http_proxy and ftp_proxy variables
<researcher> how to add proxy authentication to apt?
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: its fairly pointless to skin something which isnt on the screen much
<rags> Dr_Willis: haha...yeah...tht is solution too..but the users never have enough space...:)
<researcher> or How to use export to set the http_proxy and ftp_proxy variables?
<ActionParsnip> researcher: http://blogs.sun.com/avinashjoshi/entry/using_apt_get_behind_a
<Dr_Willis> rags:  this is why /home/ is often on its own partiion.  you could even move different users's homes to different partitions i guess.
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, apt search did not have it in repository... :(
<Dr_Willis> rags:   so the critical space could be used.
<ActionParsnip> researcher: considering your name, its quite funny I had to find that don't you think?
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  Its not in the repos.. thats why i posted the URL.
<donita> hi
<donita> Hello everyone
<meatbun> freaking gesshzzz crisisssi
<rags> Dr_Willis: Can a restriction be put on a particular folder?...such that it's size cannot exceed a specified limit?
<Dr_Willis> !ohmy | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Dr_Willis> rags:  never noticed or tried to do that. Never needed to.
<Dr_Willis> rags:  id have to google for 'user drive space limits'   ;)
<rags> Dr_Willis: Quota system is one...but I have multiple users using a common share...can't use quota's...hm..Thx anyway..I'll search and find out...
<none444> Hello
<Dr_Willis> rags:  i found 1+TB external hard drives on sale :) for good prices.. recently
<Dr_Willis> Im out of USB ports now...
<Infin1ty> Anyone know how can i set the desktop icons to auto adjust themself when changing resolutions? everytime i change a resolution via a virtualmachine they all gets messed up and sometimes even out of range
<rags> haha...I'll definitely consider an upgrade...I have 1T and a .5T sas drives and they are not enough...:(
<airtonix> jozefk, if no extension for midori exists i suggest using privoxy
<christ_> 1tb is so cheap now, you can't even justify buying one without the purposes of running a torrent client for pirating music/videos.
<airtonix> !info privoxy | jozefk
<ubottu> jozefk: privoxy (source: privoxy): Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.13-1 (karmic), package size 570 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<Dr_Willis> rags:  here on my desk i count 6TB in external USB hds :) got 2 on blackfriday
<airtonix> jozefk, its also a web filtering proxy
<Dr_Willis> Its hard to go 1tb.. when 1.5tb is just a little more. :) but i went 1TB.
<Dr_Willis> Gotta love sales.
<rags> Definitely...I suppose I should go for an upgrade then...the thing is these ppl don't need this much space..they just dump garbage there...
<christ_> thats nothing, i have a rack of petabyte drives
<Dr_Willis> rags:  the more space you have - the more they collect garbage
<Dr_Willis> rags:  if i had a 100 car garrage.. the wife would still fill it up.
<jozefk> thanks airtonix will try privoxy
<airtonix> if i had an offtopic channel it still wouldn't get used
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m7d247e1e
<jozefk> must to find some manual how to sett it up and use it :)
<Dr_Willis> Privoxy is handy :)
<Kcwiro> there is a log there I am curious what you think it means...
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip: there is a log there I am curious what you think it means...
<ActionParsnip> Kcwiro: maybe you need to define which PCI reference it uses
<epinky> rags: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889765 , read Kidder's post, really ingenious I think
<Kcwiro> I was thinking that might be the case... but the screen one made me think it not liking the manual entries for that
<ActionParsnip> Kcwiro: sudo lshw -C display       should tell you
<jozefk> installed privoxy but don't see it anywhere
<jozefk> /etc/privoxy/config
<jozefk> must be that is the one i need to start with :)
<ceW_cr> medan
<LjL> ceW_cr: again with this "medan"?
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip: i was wondering if you could of help me with a USB storage how to format it
<rags> epinky: Very interesting...Much like wht I need actually....Thx...I'll try to do it...
<textix> anyone know how to load evdev in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: gksudo gparted
<textix> im just getting module not found
<airtonix> jozefk, it has no GUI, its a proxy. so you will be editing conf files and using /etc/init.d/privoxy [stop|start|restart] to control it
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip: beside's that and GUI
<amokpaule> Hello, does someone know if i need special drivers for a creative xifi?
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  privoxy homepage/docs are a must read. :)
<airtonix> jozefk, helpful info : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy
<amokpaule> Or does someone know how i activate the microphone?
<airtonix> jozefk, and : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10825
<co_1> sasa
<textix> im just getting module not found
<textix> anyone know how to load evdev in ubuntu?
<airtonix> jozefk, and to clarify : you don;t need tor to use privoxy for just filtering out adverts
<jozefk> if it is in init.d folder, does it means it will start by itself each time I boot my OS?
<airtonix> jozefk, yes
<quiescens> not neccesarily
<Tixb_> lll
<adac> My bash history is completely gone after every restart of the pc. Can anyone tell me what i need to set in the .bashrc file, so that the history will be saved?
<jozefk> i will try first one other thing and if that won't work I'll go for privoxy
<t-Omicr0n> jozefk, you can install sysv-rc-conf to configure what scripts in init.d you want to start at boot
<jozefk> but in the mean time, how to stop it running each time I boot my OS?
<airtonix> jozefk, but it will only affect http traffic that passes through its port. so you'll need to specify in firefox that 127.0.0.1:9050 is the address of the proxy you want firefox to send its data through
<jozefk> i use midori not firefox
<jozefk> firefox has a perfect adblock plus
<airtonix> jozefk, s/firefox/midori
<jozefk> :)
<airtonix> jozefk, same thing, they all have proxy configuration screens
<textix> anyone familiar with the evdev module+
<amokpaule> anyone familiar with creative xifi soundcards?
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip: my packages is not working to get gparted so i want you to help me with GUI.I execute ''dmesg'' to get my device name i did'nt  find it
<maxstirner1> My desktop software (skype, xine etc) loves losing its settings, so I have to redo them every so often. What could be the reason? Thanks
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip: this maybe stupid but I have a dual core on this system... and I see this entry about vmallocsize.... wondering if I should have installed the x64 edition of this
<textix> geez ubuntu must the most sucky os ever
<textix> no wonder its free
<t-Omicr0n>  /ban textix
<textix> if u set it at one language it keeps going back to us
<textix> lol
<t-Omicr0n> :)
<theadmin> Is there a way to find what drive is mounted, assuming I know the mountpoint?
<yacc_> I wonder, what package in Ubuntu provides the rzscontrol command?
<maxstirner1> theadmin: do cat /etc/mtab
<airtonix> theadmin, have you tried : fdisk?
<epinky> textix: what's edev's use in your case?
<theadmin> fdisk? cat? Don't know any of those... Which should be used?
<Consul_Falx> okay
<airtonix> theadmin, use the mtab method
<theadmin> airtonix: Okay, ty.
<Consul_Falx> is it wise to keep the home folder upon reinstall?
<maxstirner1> theadmin: go to terminal, type cat /etc/mtab
<flower> does someone uses here the gnome-main-menu (slab, from opensuse)? How to start that application browser?
<flower> in a terminal
<jozefk> will try first this: http://linuxoutlaws.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1844
<maxstirner1> theadmin: otherwise, i often use df -h, which shows all drives and space occupied/left allowing for identificaction of hdds
<theadmin> maxstirner: No, I need to find what is a USB cd-drive device.
<Halitech> Consul_Falx, as long as you use the same username on reinstall you won't have any issue
<theadmin> Uh. How do you link to devices? Do you use symlinks or hardlinks? I want to link to a thing in /dev, that is.
<Consul_Falx> Halitech: i have weird issues with plasma, system performed a few uninstalls of my sound driver, and recently KDM collapsed...
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i imagine symlinks will work.
<Consul_Falx> seems like it's not at my force to undo all that, and I'm now deciding wether to configure all things over and over again, or to take the risk of using the old files...
<Halitech> Consul_Falx, the /home folder only holds your personal data, you could try deleting the config files for kdm and see what happens
<CHESLYN> anyone my packages is not working to get gparted so i want someone to help me with GUI.I execute ''dmesg'' to get my device name i did'nt  find it
<AlexJones> I am using the Deluge bit torrent client but when seeding noone connects. I want to seed some movies. What could I be doing wrong? I set upload speed limit to unlimited and upload slots to unlimited.
 * Consul_Falx reboots
<textix> is there any way to make this shitty OS keep the keyboard language u selected?
<textix> or does it live its own life?
<AlexJones> The only time when I see is when I also download.
<AlexJones> This is really Suckimoto!
<ascianabhro> hi all
<ascianabhro> need some help
<ascianabhro> how to change display drivers in ubuntu 9.10
<Halitech> !help | ascianabhro
<ubottu> ascianabhro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Halitech> ascianabhro, what video card and what driver do you have installed now?
<ascianabhro> sis 761 chipset, no prop drivers installed
<ascianabhro> want to change to vesa
<Halitech> ascianabhro, probably using vesa now, sis isn't very well supported
<ascianabhro> yes, I want to change to vesa
<ascianabhro> how to do that
<textix> does this fucked up os have evdev in it?
<Halitech> !language | textix
<ubottu> textix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> xserver-xorg-input-evdev - X.Org X server -- evdev input driver
<Halitech> ascianabhro, you are probably using vesa now
<awayand> ERROR: problems decoding "x.mp3", anyone else have this problem when running mpc against mpd in daemon mode?
<bitcrusher> does anyone here use Pure-data
<AlexJones> Anybody has an idea?
<ascianabhro> no, I am using sis760 driver
<AlexJonesFan> Any deluge user around?
<ascianabhro> sis760 driver was taken by auto configuration of display
<textix> dr willis what?
<Halitech> ascianabhro, you could try creating an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and set the driver to vesa
<textix> just getting not found everywhere
<Dr_Willis> !info xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-evdev (source: xserver-xorg-input-evdev): X.Org X server -- evdev input driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.5-1ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 65 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Dr_Willis> it seems tobe in the 'main' repository.
<ascianabhro> xorg.conf has Driver as configured device
<textix> cant fin anything here
<textix> not xorg.conf or nothing
<Dr_Willis> xserver-xorg-input-evtouch - Touchscreen-Driver for X.Org/XFree86 server
<Halitech> ascianabhro, change sis760 to vesa
<ascianabhro> I am pasting the conf
<ascianabhro> stndby
<lollo> how to install grub gfx menu in karmic ?
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 can handle wallpaper images on the menu if thats what youmean lollo
<lollo> nope
<gawdzer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bughelper/+bug/491267
<gawdzer> did anyone encounter this problem with ubuntu? it's really annoying
<lollo> i want to use somesort of grub themes
<Dr_Willis> lollo:  no idea what ya mean - but the docs are here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20&%20Theming
<Dr_Willis> lollo:  a lot of those feturees are not in grub2 yet.
<Dr_Willis> or not in the default grub2 yet.
<lollo> i tried to compile the experimental one
<lollo> http://grub.gibibit.com/Journal
<ranjan> i am having som problem in using evolution mail
<ranjan> it'is not able to send the correct msg
<ranjan> in correct format
<ranjan> so can any body can help me
<Dr_Willis> lollo:  ive seen PPA versions with new features. but ive not bothered with them
<CHESLYN> anyone my packages is not working to get gparted so i want someone to help me with GUI.I execute the command ''dmesg'' to get my device name i did'nt  find it
<prappl93> The log on noise randomly plays every now and then on my computer after it freezes for a little bit. Is there a reason for this, and how do I stop it?
<Dr_Willis> CHESLYN:  when you plug in a usb device,  wait a moment or 2. then run 'dmesg' itshould be mentioned somewhere in the last 5+ lines.  of dmesg. if not wait a few more sec and try dmesg again
<Dr_Willis> CHESLYN:  or examine the output of 'fdisk -l'
<Dr_Willis> oops make that 'sudo fdisk -l'
<KaiForce> ok, so I load karmic, and the first thing it does is tell me my hard drive is failing.  So I ignore that, and my hard drive fails.  So I pull an image that I built on a Compaq Evo, and slapped it into the IBM that had the drive fail, and everything just worked - video, audio, everything.  This isn't how it is supposed to be.  My morning should be ruined, and everything is fine.  Just sick.
<darkham> ji
<darkham> ops
<darkham> sorry
<epinky> ranjan: you should explain better 'correct format' and 'correct message'
<CHESLYN> Dr_Willis: okay let me try it.....thanks
<Kcwiro> general questions guys... where is the nvidia readme installed in unbuntu 9.1? ... I want to read something in here and I cannot seem to locate
<ranjan> i am having issue in sending mail by using evolution mainlly whenever i am attaching some files with the mail it is not delivering to the sender id insted of that some black marks use to appear this files are not being caried forwad i have configured my gmail accout with this evolution so can any body can help me in this regard
<CHESLYN> Dr_Willis: okay after 'fdisk -l'
<jcrawford> what's a good newsgroup reader that allows binary file downloads?
<jcrawford> for ubuntu anyway :)
<ask> ciao
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jozefk> sysv-rc-conf looks great. just don't understand what those numbers means: 1,2,3,4,5,0,6,S
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: those are kinda like runlevels
<jozefk> ah ok
<jozefk> anyway I'll read the man page
<ActionParsnip> best way
<yos> Why does my ubuntu always start up muted?
<wrapster> apart from ps and top are there any other toolkits that can be used to find out indepth info about a runing process.
<ActionParsnip> yos: its a bug. i have the fix if you want
<jozefk> by the way, if I change the proxy in browser to localhost:8118 web pages are not loading
<yos> ActionParsnip, sure thing
<canolucas> hi. when i write files which have in their name special characters like: á é í ó ú, to a smbfs mounted partition, the name is not correct if i browse the file in windows. the windows server is using NTFS. and my linux charset is UTF-8.
<canolucas> mount -t smbfs -o utf-8,username=$USER,password=$PASSWORD //$WINDOMAIN/$SHARE /mnt/$SHARE
<kalla> hi
<canolucas> is the command i am using
<user101> can I watch TV on ubuntu? I have a cable wire . what all do i need on a net book for wired and wireless connection and for simultaneous view on netbook and tv
<ActionParsnip> yos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/352732
<ActionParsnip> yos: find my nick in there
<yos> ty ActionParsnip
<bhuvi> yos, i have the same problem too in my karmic
<juan__>  text looks ugly in rekonq, i'm working on a minimal kde install so i hae probably forgotten to install something, I do have msttcorefonts (i'm on a laptop, so it may be an lcd settings i need to change)
<ActionParsnip> yos: edit out means put a # at the start of the line ;)(
<yos> gotcha ;)
<MyGame> Hi.
<MyGame>  10:44:11 up 21:49,  2 users,  load average: 1.45, 1.39, 1.38
<MyGame> =)
<ActionParsnip> MyGame: please don't spam the channel like that
<Peter2222> i try to install Ubuntu 9.10 with software raid1 (by this tutorial http://tnij.org/e1ql) but afrer install It can't boot. I have only initramfs with info trat /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxx doesn't exist. How can I edit grub to add rootdelay to try if it solve my problem? I tried LiveCD but can't read this volumes
<MyGame> ActionParsnip, Mi uptime spam??? 'PLEASE''
<MyGame> PATETIC..
<dassouki> on some ava applications and applications like pidgin, I lost the menu bar
<bazhang> MyGame, it is offtopic here; please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> MyGame: yes, its unecessary and scrolls the channel. also, nobody cares
<aaron11> Peter2222: Do you have one more computer
<Peter2222> yes i have
<aaron11> Peter2222: Or did you partiton with windows
<Peter2222> I have other comp with Ubuntu 9.1 and Windows XP
<aaron11> Peter2222: Download the Ubuntu ISO and burn it again.
<user101> can I watch TV on ubuntu? I have a cable wire . what all do i need on a net book for wired and wireless connection and for simultaneous view on netbook and tv
<ascianabhro> Halitech, http://paste.pchowtos.co.uk/?id=2164&key=461afb01aa6d0
<MyGame> PATETIC............
<Peter2222> aaron11: I installed it with 9.10 alternate
<MyGame> are you happy??? Jajajjajajaja!!!!!!!
<Peter2222> ...but have 9.10 desktop too
<bazhang> MyGame, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<Halitech> user101, you need a tv tuner card
<bazhang> MyGame, if not then please /join #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<MyGame> bazhang, yes i am developers universe......
<aaron11> Peter2222: Reinstall should do it. If you think its a GRUB problem go to #grub
<MyGame> xd
<user101> Halitech : and then. .... with a single wire?
<aaron11> Peter2222: But please ask #ubuntu for more help too
<Peter2222> I reinstalled it many times, always problems with boot
<aaron11> Peter2222: Im not such an experienced user
<Halitech> user101, you would plug the cable into it
<Peter2222> ok, thx
<aaron11> Peter2222: With the same ISO
<MyGame> Ok
<user101> and then simultaneous with my TV
<user101> Halitech^
<bitcrusher> I'm having a couple of problems running Pure-data in Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic. does anyone know anything about this?
<Halitech> user101, should be, might need a splitter
<Halitech> ascianabhro, add a subsection like what I've added here http://pastebin.com/m168e4331
<dassouki> on some java applications and others like pidgin, I lost the menu bar, any ideas ?
<ascianabhro> http://pastebin.com/m45832a2a
<epinky> dassouki: it's java :)
<ascianabhro> ok
<scottandmonique> hello all
<Halitech> ascianabhro, http://pastebin.com/m4f1a7ee6
<darrend> epinky: er, when did pidgin start getting run in a java vm?
<dassouki> epinky: what should i do
<nicorio> Hi. Maybe this isn't the right place. I don't know. Say I edit a file on line 300. I save and close the file. What I'd like (I think I saw that before) is that the next time I'll open the same file, the cursor would already be on line 300 (last edited). Is this a plugin or a different version of vi ?
<ascianabhro> Halitech, will there be any section for driver name
<darrend> dassouki: if you quit and restart the app, is it still missing?
<dassouki> darrend: ya and even restarting the os
<dassouki> darrend: it's all the java apps
<darrend> plus pidgin?
<awaad> Where is the file grub.conf in Ubuntu9.1 ?
<dassouki> awaad: was that directed towards me ?
<dassouki> darrend: yes
<Halitech> ascianabhro, it would be the section device
<epinky> dassouki: with java one never knows, maybe install latest java, jdk, jre or whatever
<awaad> dassouki: I am asking any one to tell me how to find the file grub.conf ?
<john-saint> my mp3 player wont get recognised when i plug it into the usb plug. anyone got any ideas?
<ascianabhro> Halitech, you mean under Device beside identifier
<ActionParsnip> awaad: /boot/grub
<ascianabhro> I change it to "vesa"
<darrend> awaad: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<scottandmonique> awaad if u need to change grub settings install startup manager
<ActionParsnip> awaad: editting it is pointless tough
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: does it show up as a partition in: sudo fdisk -l
<Halitech> ascianabhro, yes, the first section
<ascianabhro> thanks bro
<luist> hey is it possible to use just one command to append a line to sources.list and update the repositories list?
<ascianabhro> will try and keep you pple updated
<john-saint> action - il try.
<darrend> dassouki: which window-manager are you using?
<ActionParsnip> luist: sudo echo "deb http://whatever stable non-free " | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list      for example
<dassouki> awaad: do a search in system fies
<dassouki> darrend: gnome
<luist> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: use tab to complete nicks ;)
<awaad> How can I change the splash image in ubuntu9.1 ?
<darrend> dassouki: wjicj *window-manager*?  there are several you could run in gnome.  Do you use Compiz / emerald for example?
<ActionParsnip> luist: you will need to import the key too, karmic has a new way of adding repos in software sources but that method still works
<darrend> *which
<john-saint> actionpasnip - i think its cured
<dassouki> darrend: no compiz here... don't like flashy crap
<dassouki> darrend: it was a random thing
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: cool
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: still use tab to complete nicks in irc
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: makes the text you send highlight
<darrend> dassouki: what was random?  You said the behaviour persisted after restarts of the app or the OS
<john-saint> how do i do that? quite new to all this
<awaad> Any one can tell  me how to put an image as a background of grub in ubuntu9.1 ?
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: type actionp then press tab, saves you typing the rest
<Kartagis> I want to remove everything KDE from my system and I gave this command sudo apt-get purge -y kde* kalarm and I had to break it. then I gave the command sudo dpkg --configure -a and when I gave the same command again, it said Couldn't find package kde*. how can I fix that?
<john-saint> is this how i do it?
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: same as in terminal
<dassouki> darrend: i meant it as last week everything was working fine, and this week kaboom, no menus
<dassouki> awaad: have you googled it ?
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: like to type yours i type john- and press tab,your nick is then completed for me
<MikeChelen> after disabling compiz, alt+tab stopped working, how do can the shortcut be fixed?
<awaad> dassouki : I don't know how to search about it
<Halitech> Kartagis, try the info here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<ActionParsnip> MikeChelen: check keyoard shortcuts in preferences
<awaad> dassouki : I mean that I don't know the right words to put them in the search engines
<john-saint> ActionParsnip, i think i got it
<luist> ActionParsnip: dont i need to aptitude update?
<napterk> Hallo! Ich versteh bei dem "cp" Befehl nicht, wenn ich einen Ordner kopieren will muss ich dann -r Variabel benutzen. Geht es mit -a auch?
<napterk> sorry
<iceroot> !de | napterk
<ubottu> napterk: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<iceroot> napterk: man cp
<audigy6x> Compiz for 9.10..is finecty
<iceroot> napterk: -r for recursic (directory-support) and -a should be not to edit the owner and group
<MikeChelen> ActionParsnip: what is it called there? cannot find which action that is
<ActionParsnip> MikeChelen: next windows     maybe
<egonw> hi all... back with my machine not booking karmic... live cd is fine, installed, but upon boot (GRUB1.97 shows up), it fails to mount the root disks (ext3) ... does someone have further suggestions what I can do?
<luist> ActionParsnip: if i just add the line to sources.list is it enough? dont have to update?
<Halitech> luist, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<epinky> awaad: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-change-grub2-grub-pc-splash-image.html
<luist> Halitech: just update i think :P
<ActionParsnip> MikeChelen: its not in there, hmm
<ActionParsnip> luist: you will need the gpg key too
<ormen> is there any channel for just terminal use?
<luist> ActionParsnip: whats that?
<severity1_> hey i have a problem with xOrg....
<Halitech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<audigy6x> I wish there was a channel for termianl use
<ActionParsnip> luist: it authenticates the repo, if you just run sudo apt-get update   you will get a waring as there is no key for the repo, you can use it but will get a nag saying its unauthenticated
<Pici> audigy6x: You mean for bash scripting?
<MikeChelen> ActionParsnip: it should be something like "move between applications" but can't find it so far
<iceroot> audigy6x: #bash
<ActionParsnip> MikeChelen: may help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/150702
<iceroot> audigy6x: #zsh
<luist> ActionParsnip: how do i get this key?
<audigy6x> yeah Bash scripting ...and system admistration use of the teminal
<ActionParsnip> MikeChelen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587201
<egonw> MikeChelen: OT, you'r the Mike Chelen on FF? (/me also just now noticed the Ubuntu room)
<ActionParsnip> luist: if yuo run apt-get update you will get a code
<iceroot> audigy6x: for bash == #bash  for using linux without a gui #debian :), for using linux with a gui #ubuntu :-)
<ormen> im trying to lern how to use the terminal, and it's works well and i find i fun to. But can't see any real use for it if one have a GUI..
<Pici> iceroot: er.. no.  Debian in #debian, Ubuntu in #ubuntu
<egonw> ormen: consoles are very personal... /me is much faster in doing his work on the console than with GUI...
<luist> ActionParsnip: i ran it but what do you call a code :P
<egonw> ormen: you pick what works best for you
<ActionParsnip> luist: you will get nokey gpg etc
<luist> ActionParsnip: i ran sudo aptitude update isnt it the same?
<ActionParsnip> luist: sure
<DaNCeR> hey guys i'm unable to find an image file for netbook remix, only an iso
<DaNCeR> am i just not looking it the right place or has one not been generated for some reason?
<MikeChelen> ActionParsnip: that action "move between all windows, using popup window" doesn't seem to include all open applications
<iceroot> Pici: #debian for terminal-questions, #ubuntu for gui-questions (i am using) :)
<PrancingAlien> Hi, Ive had some annoying problems in ubuntu 9.10 and had found no solution so i decided i would try uninstalling that and installing 8.04 seeing if it would make a difference. i guess i installed 8.04 incorrectly or something because it wouldnt boot when i selected it, so i booted up windows and uninstalled it. however the dual boot screen still comes up and ubuntu is an option. can i fix this?
<luist> ActionParsnip: didnt show anything about no key
<luist> ActionParsnip: or gpg
<iceroot> Pici: and for ubuntu-specific questions of course
<ActionParsnip> luist: cool, install away
<audigy6x> what kinda of netbook
<ormen> egonw: yeah, but one got to try diffrent things to know whats best
<dassouki> any ideas why my java based apps' menus have disappeared ?
<yos> Thank you ActionParsnip, that fix worked like a charm
<egonw> ormen: indeed... and better try yourself instead of letting CompanyX do that for you :) freedom++
<jimihendrix> !resetpanels > jimihendrix
<ubottu> jimihendrix, please see my private message
<bwallen> How do I install the proprietary drivers for my ATI radeon xpress card in 9.10?
<MikeChelen> egonw: yuppers, heyas egon! some great linux groups on friendfeed, the ubuntu one looks very active
<ActionParsnip> !ati | bwallen
<ubottu> bwallen: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Halitech> bwallen, System - admin - hardware drivers is the best route to use
<bwallen> Halitech: I checked in there but nothing was listed
<audigy6x> system/admistration/hardware driver
<egonw> MikeChelen: going to listen in... maybe I should post by disks-not-mounted-on-boot problem there :)
<luist> ActionParsnip: is there a command to just update an specific package, and if its not installed, dont do anything
<Halitech> bwallen, are you sure its supported in 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> luist: sudo apt-get --reinstall install package
<luist> ActionParsnip: if the package is not installed, it wont install it right?
<Halitech> bwallen, what model do you have?
<bwallen> Halitech: No, I"m not sure. It's a radeon xpress 1250
<ActionParsnip> luist: yes it will redownlod and install the package regardless of installed situation
<c0p3rn1c> can I use old software repositories like deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe in karmic ?
<c0p3rn1c> I need to install tomcat5
<iceroot> c0p3rn1c: no
<iceroot> c0p3rn1c: use tomcat from apache.org
<MikeChelen> egonw: absolutely! besides this channel, friendfeed, twitter, and the ubuntu forums are some of the other best places to ask. it's also okay to repeat the q here after a few mins
<Halitech> bwallen, drop back to 8.10 or 8.04 if you want good preformance, ati dropped support http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<c0p3rn1c> and all it's dependency's
<ActionParsnip> !info tomcat6
<ubottu> tomcat6 (source: tomcat6): Servlet and JSP engine. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0.20-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 252 kB
<c0p3rn1c> iceroot, ok thx
<ActionParsnip> !find tomcat6
<ubottu> Found: libtomcat6-java, tomcat6, tomcat6-admin, tomcat6-common, tomcat6-docs (and 2 others)
<c0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip, I really need v5 not v6
<egonw> MikeChelen: yeah, it's crowded here :) that said, when I drop in here now and then, I often do get could answers... it's a shame I do not have to much time for packaging anymore :(
<iceroot> c0p3rn1c: its a binary at there website so no need for compiling something, just install sun-java6-jdk
<c0p3rn1c> !find tomcat5
<ubottu> Found: solr-tomcat5.5
<jevidl> I have been trying to find a way to use our local mirror during my initial install. Is there a way to point the installer at a specific mirror, or do you need to use preseeding and make  your own image to install from?
<c0p3rn1c> tomcat5_5.0.30 to be exact
<c0p3rn1c> oops
<nunojpg> is there a configuration file for preferences-> Remote desktop? I want to enable it with ssh
<ormen> does it exist diffrent non GUI based programs that can do grafical things like watch pics or film files?
<c0p3rn1c> libtomcat5-java_5.0.30-9_all.deb *
<jevidl> nunojpg, you can always just build an ssh tunnel first, forward the port, and then connect to remote desktop. If you only need it once in the while it might be an ok solution
<luist> ActionParsnip: hey.. this command installed the package when it was not installed... i want to update when the package is instaleld, and DO NOTHING if the package is not installed :T
<Kcwiro> vmalloc=<> where do I put his entry.. my virtual memory is set oo low
<Kcwiro> *too
<lyrae> Hi. I insert the liveCD to install ubuntu, but i get this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/play/photo.jpg  why?
<techtronic> how do i define a variable in a shell script, i need my variable to be = to date +"%d-%m-%Y"`
<lyrae> did ubuntu cut the drivers for my poor lil video card :(
<nunojpg> jevidl: but isn't VNC connections disabled by default?
<nunojpg> also from localhost?
<jevidl> nunojpg, let me check :)
<Halitech> lyrae, what video card do you have?
<lyrae> Halitech: nvidia 6600gt
<Kcwiro> 'vmap allocation for size 16781312 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.'   this is the erro I'm tryign to resolve with the correct memory alloc
<jevidl> nunojpg, I think it is, but you just need to go to Preferences > Remote Desktop to enable it
<ActionParsnip> luist: try: apt-cache policy package
<MikeChelen> egonw: have received lots of good help here, it takes some patience though when the question is difficult
<jevidl> nunojpg, that won't setup RD over SSH automatically, but it will enable the RD server
<egonw> mine is difficult to debug, I think... no clue where to start...
<Halitech> lyrae, it should work
<nunojpg> jevidl: there is a mountain between me and the computer
<nunojpg> I only have ssh access for now...
<juan__> Halitech: ATI has pretty good support in 9.10, the radeon drivers will do almost everything, even 3d effects
<egonw> I don't get why the disks do not get mounted...
<nunojpg> but if it is hard just forget it, I will do it next week on the machine
<Halitech> juan__, even with the X series of video cards?
<jevidl> nunojpg, I think I understand your question now... you want to enable remote desktop from an SSH session, not tunnel remote desktop over SSH
<nunojpg> jevidl: owh, yeah, sorry
<luist> ActionParsnip: does that command update?
<MDXRL> o_o
<djk1> anyone stream sirius on 9.10? I used mediaplayerconnectivity plugin and it was working before upgrade
<juan__> Halitech: [Radeon Xpress 200M] here, not sure what the card name is but it is an express (embeded) card
<PrancingAlien> i dont know if you guys can help me with my problem or not but Im at the end of my rope and really just need someone to point me in the right direction at least i have no idea what else to do.
<jevidl> nunojpg, hehe, sorry. Not sure for that. NX works pretty well, but that's a replacement for Remote Desktop. You could also try X forwarding over SSH, but depending on your connection speeds that might be anywhere from frustrating to unusable
<seidos> PrancingAlien: what is your question?
<Halitech> juan__, ok, I went to an HD card so I can use the latest ATI drivers
<ActionParsnip> luist: no, just shows where the package will come from and its statu
<mgv2> how do i remove sun completly?
<PrancingAlien> Ive had some annoying problems in ubuntu 9.10 and had found no solution so i decided i would try uninstalling that and installing 8.04 seeing if it would make a difference. i guess i installed 8.04 incorrectly or something because it wouldnt boot when i selected it, so i booted up windows and uninstalled it. however the dual boot screen still comes up and ubuntu is an option. can i fix this?
<mgv2> how do i change flash to another sef player? flash sucks
<luist> ActionParsnip: that wont solve my problem :T i need to update only if the package is already installed
<MikeChelen> nunojpg: set up vnc on the server and use SSH as a tunnel
<Halitech> PrancingAlien, you would need to edit the windows bootloader
<seidos> PrancingAlien: I'm sure it's fixable, but I'm not sure exactly how.  Have you tried editing menu.lst?
<MikeChelen> egonw: is there an error if you try to mount them manually?
<PrancingAlien> halitch & seridos.. I dont know how to do this.. I'm not very computer savvy :/
<egonw> MikeChelen: no, mounting with the live CD even worked fine (and allowed me to make back ups)
<juan__> Halitech: For gaming or fancy effects you probably do need ATI drivers, but for everyday stuff you don't need it, it varies by card though
<nunojpg> MikeChelen: I don't need a tunnel. I need to enable vnc from a terminal, I don't have gui
<seidos> i'm out of battery
<nunojpg> I will do it from the gui next week, just forget it
<d3termin3d> when trying to install apps in 9.10, it does not give me the option to click install.  Am I doing something wrong after highlighting software that i want to install?
<Halitech> juan__, I'm not a gamer and I despise compiz
<egonw> MikeChelen: I can think of a few problems... UUID not correct, ext3 module not in kernel ... ? but only message that mounting did not work and then that it boots into a shell
<luist> does anyone know? a command to update an specific package IF AND ONLY IF this package is already installed? (if its not installed already, i dont want it to be installed)
<egonw> luist: apt-get safe-upgrade ?
<egonw> luist: umm... aptitude safe-upgrade ?
<nunojpg> now thinking about ssh tunnels...I have around 20 remote stations, that are using a nated internet connection(3G). I've been planning to estabilish a VPN from there to the office so that I can configure them. But maybe a ssh as a port tunnel is also a solution?
<luist> egonw: thanks ill give it a try
<Kcwiro> had anyone used read-edid?
<Halitech> PrancingAlien, try using the info here http://vlaurie.com/computers2/Articles/bootini.htm
<jevidl> nunojpg, really depends on what you want to do
<egonw> luist: make sure to do first: aptitude update
<MikeChelen> nunojpg: what version ubuntu server or desktop is it running?
<luist> egonw: ya thanks
<jevidl> nunojpg, you could try this... do "ssh user@server -X"
<nunojpg> ubuntu server 9.10
<jevidl> and then run vino-preferences
<jevidl> nunojpg, that might let you open the Remote Desktop Preferences over SSH so you can start up the server
<lyrae> Hi. I insert the liveCD to install ubuntu, but i get this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/play/photo.jpg  why?
<jevidl> nunojpg, if you used the server iso, is X even installed?
<PrancingAlien> Halitech: Thanks I'll have a look.. I hope it helps :/ Ive been having no luck lol..
<nunojpg> yes, I instaled gnome
<luist> egonw: cant safe-upgrade on jaunty?
<Uubnoob> hey guys i need some help wid my ubuntu 9.10 install
<Halitech> PrancingAlien, hopefully it will, I've never tried it as I don't dualboot
<egonw> luist: ah... try instead: upgrade or dist-upgrade
<nunojpg> "/usr/bin/X11/xauth:  creating new authority file /home/gipsy/.Xauthority"
<jevidl> nunojpg, ok. You might be able to use SSH and X forwarding to load the vino-preferences dialog then and get it going
<nunojpg> can I open now X?
<juan__> egonw: i think apt-get upgrade = aptitude safe-upgrade, but aptitude is better anyway because it fixes stuff
<MikeChelen> egonw: did the manual mount command require any special options? it should be mounted as root / directory right?
<egonw> MikeChelen: I'll try... hang on.... (meanwhile doing extensive cdk-jchempaint rebasing :)
<luist> egonw: oh it wants to upgrade many packages... not just the one i need -.-
<Uubnoob> my panel has stopped working in ubuntu 9.10. it just the outline appears but none of the buttons.n wen i shut down it tells me panel is still openin.. wat do i do??????
<jevidl> nunojpg, if you're sshd in, just try running "vino-pref"
<d3termin3d> how come i cannot install software in 9.10?  I can highlight and view the software, but do not have the option higjhlighted to install.
<egonw> luist: then try: aptitude install <package-you-want-to-upgrade>
<MikeChelen> nunojpg: you may want to install ubuntu-desktop
<jevidl> nunojpg, sorry, that's vino-preferences
<juan__> luist: run just aptitude, the gui will let you upgrade just the app you want
<luist> egonw: but that will install the package when its not already installed...
<egonw> luist: true
<luist> juan__: i need a command to do it automatically :T
<egonw> luist: so, you have a list of packages, and if one of that is installed, upgrade it... ic...
<Uubnoob> my panel has stopped working in ubuntu 9.10. it just the outline appears but none of the buttons.n wen i shut down it tells me panel is still openin.. wat do i do??????
<egonw> luist: you can see if a package is installed with: dpkg -l <package> and see is the line starts with 'ii'
<MikeChelen> d3termin3d: does your user have admin access? try "sudo apt-get update"
<dassouki> is there a youtube command line app ?
<nunojpg> jevidl! cool, it opens a window over ssh
<nunojpg> I didn't know that!
<egonw> luist: but I guess you some shell script glue with a for loop
<MikeChelen> nunojpg: yup, that is called x-forwarding
<michele> italia
<d3termin3d> Mike, I will try.  Thanks.
<luist> egonw: -.-
<egonw> MikeChelen: I think I understand the problem!....
<egonw> MikeChelen: karmic does not have reiserfs support, correct?
<cipix> hi all. I have ubuntu server 9.10 on a machine and I bumped into the "you need to load the kernel first" error when booting the machine(it's a fresh install) and I tried to use update-grub and grub-install to reconfigure and reinstall grub but it didn't work and I can't boot the machine. can you give me some advice what to do please?
<michele> per la chat italiana?
<MyGame> xd
<MyGame> hey michele
<MyGame> #ubuntu-it
<michele> thank you
<MyGame> : - )
<taxman> Hi all. Does anybody know a tool to create a multi-page tiff file from individual tiff images?
<jevidl> nunojpg, yeah... depending on what you're trying to do with it, it can be *very* slow, and it's probably not a substitute for remote desktop or something similar. It can however,  help you out in a jam.
<taxman> googling hasn't gotten me anything useful so far
<ActionParsnip> taxman: didnt know tiffs could ave pages
<ZaNeIuM> is there like a sudo explorer
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: explorer/
<ActionParsnip> ?
<CatZz> How to delete Password from user in ubuntu 9.10
<taxman> ActionParsnip: yeah that's the default behavior in some programs on Windows
<PrancingAlien> Halitech: Thank you so much. So far things seem like they've been resolved. I love you, lol.
<egonw> luist: is the list of packages in a file?
<MikeChelen> egonw: it seems reiserfs was supported at one point, it may have since been removed, at least by default
<nunojpg> jevidl: started to work ok. But couldn't finish the configuration: (vino-preferences:27415): Gtk-WARNING **: Ran out of links
<CatZz> How to delete Password from user in ubuntu 9.10
<CatZz> How to delete Password from user in ubuntu 9.10
<CatZz> How to delete Password from user in ubuntu 9.10
<CatZz> How to delete Password from user in ubuntu 9.10
<Oilut> Is there a channel for ubuntu in portuguese?
<jevidl> did the window close out ok?
<Pici> !pt | Oilut
<CatZz> How to delete Password from user in ubuntu 9.10?
<ubottu> Oilut: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> CatZz: you can't you can set a new password, not delete
<Pici> CatZz: Stop repeating
<egonw> luist: you could play with: dpkg -l * | grep -i "^ii" | xargs aptitude install
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip: hey i got my samba working fast thank to you
<CatZz> No
<jevidl> nunojpg, rather, did that show up after you clicked ok?
<CatZz> i need user WITHOUT password
<CatZz> for my parrents
<ZaNeIuM> like a sudu file explore gui
<egonw> luist: the first bits gives you a list of installed ("^ii") packages, which are then 'install'-ed
<egonw> luist: that might come close to your needs
<d3termin3d> What's a good book to learn linux ubuntu commands, etc?
<jevidl> nunojpg, I'd re-open that and see if  your config was changed to what you want
<d3termin3d> I've been out of the Linux loop for about 10 yrs
<egonw> MikeChelen: so, next question is how to 'upgrade' a reiserfs to something like ext3 or ext4 or so
<rags> ZaNeIuM: you can use "gksudo"
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: what was the ticket?
<luist> egonw: ya im looking for a way to parse that and just run apt-get install package when not isntalled
<epaphus> Hello, ive been trying to reset my root password (it was set before by the user) in ubuntu grub without any luck.. could anybody help me??
<MikeChelen> CatZz: enable auto login for that user in system -> admin -> login screen
<epaphus> if i go to recover mode , and then drop to root with that it just asks the password for maintenance
<MikeChelen> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ActionParsnip> CatZz: no can do, just set the account to autologin and use ssh so YOU can administer their PC and install updates
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: gksudo nautilus    use VERY sparingly
<epaphus> MikeChelen, am i giving the option with that to reset the root pass?
<MikeChelen> egonw: modifying a filesystem is a pain, probably faster to move the data off, reformat, then restore the files
<CoBaI3> hey) can someone send me 'acetoneiso'?
<epaphus> MikeChelen, ?
<d3termin3d> is itunes ever going to be compatible with ubuntu?
<nunojpg> jevidl: I managed to configure it, I also might have connectivity problems now
<MikeChelen> epaphus: booting into recovery mode is supposed to let you login as root
<Halitech> d3termin3d, doubtful
<nunojpg> jevidl: thanks
<jevidl> nunojpg, connectivity problems?
<sisif> I know this may sound like a stupid question, but how can I disable shortcut key WIN+C from starting Exaile. I`ve looked under Keyboard Shortcuts menu and I found nothing there.
<nunojpg> jevidl: internet, not working very well now
<audigy6x> Itunes will never be ..apple will not let it happen
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip: why?
<MikeChelen> sisif: sounds like "launch media player" shortcut?
<jevidl> nunojpg, ok. Good luck. Hopefully your internet straightens out for you and you can get remoted in ok :)
<tobiasz> karmic has retarded sound software, anyone please help me actually record something
<sisif> MikeChelen: yes. But that one is disabled ...
<nunojpg> if I want to install ubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu server, what is essentialy the diferente from the desktop to the server edition?
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: its a file browser as root, you can do anything and delete and damage any and all files
<nunojpg> the kernel scheduller?
<ActionParsnip> CoBaI3: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/acetoneiso
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: the less you use it, the better
<MikeChelen> sisif: do you have compiz enabled?
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: what made your samba fast btw??
<MikeChelen> nunojpg: mostly software packages like the desktop environment
<jevidl> I have been trying to find a way to use our local mirror during my initial install. Is there a way to point the installer at a specific mirror, or do you need to use preseeding and make  your own image to install from?
<CoBaI3> ActionParsnip: ty)
<tobiasz> karmic has retarded sound software, anyone please help me actually record something in audacity for example
<sisif> MikeChelen:  No, I don`t. And the thing is .. even if I set launch media player to another shortcut, hitting Win+c will still fire up Exaile. And Exaile is not even my default media player
<audigy6x> you are better off sticking with Desktop VER.....the server VER is for severs , it has a desktop , but unless you are running server really no need
<MikeChelen> tobiasz: what is wrong with audacity?
<jozefk> a good font manager for ubuntu? any suggestion?
<maxstirner1> theadmin: otherwise, i often use df -h, which shows all drives and space occupied/left allowing for identificaction of hdds
<ActionParsnip> !font | jozefk
<maxstirner1> My desktop software (skype, xine etc) loves losing its settings, so I have to redo them every so often. What could be the reason? Thanks
<ubottu> jozefk: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<taxman> nunojpg: yeah if you installed server and add the desktop packages that's all you'd change. Just some extra packages. I'm not sure that ubuntu uses different scheduler settings, etc for the server edition, but I would hope so
<sublimeUK> Hi everyone, could someone please help me with 2 grub problems?
<ActionParsnip> maxstirner1: check you are the owner or all your data in home
<MikeChelen> sisif: hmm that's weird
<tobiasz> MikeChelen how do I record "what you hear", and how do I for example make people on skype or something like that hear what I play on system other than mic
<jozefk> font installation?
<taxman> sublimeUK: it's best to tell the specific problem
<jozefk> i'm asking about manager my friend
<sisif> MikeChelen: Yup, I know .. '
<maxstirner1> ActionParsnip: thanks..
<tobiasz> MikeChelen I've got SB Live! everything seems retarded and useless in comparision to jaunty
<jozefk> installation is piece of cake :)
<audigy6x> Whats wrong with your Grub
<sublimeUK> taxman cheers, i can't see grub bootloader, its out of range for my monitor.
<researcher1> Can I work the same results using System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy & fill in the required details instead of whats suggested at  http://blogs.sun.com/avinashjoshi/entry/using_apt_get_behind_a ?
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip edited the file samba.conf found in /etc/samba
<ZaNeIuM> 	removed the # from the line '#   socket options' and replace the value with 'socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE'
<audigy6x> do you have a Grub editior
<MikeChelen> tobiasz: can audacity record from multiple sources?
<taxman> sublimeUK: personally I have no idea, but were you aware of the grub howto? It's very detailed if you don't get an answer here
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: cool :)
<tobiasz> MikeChelen it should, but now I am unable to record currently played sound in system
<Pholious> hey guys, I am trying to install a new window border through GNOME art. But when I select one and click install it forwards me to Appearance Preferences but the theme isn't there
<Pholious> when I download it and manually install, it gives an extraction error...
<sublimeUK> no, i've just been editing the /etc/default/grub
<luist> can anyone help me with a shell command, i want to do something like:  if [some comand returns a line] then echo "foo"  or   if [some command answer matches regex ^ii] then echo "foo"
<taxman> Evince can read multi page tiffs now, but I need to be able to make them. Does anybody know what tool that can do that? Gimp can't.
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, I'm still having trouble with my CUPS client; the network printer doesn't show up. I can connect from the client to the server in System>Administration>Printing>Server>Connect, and the printer works fine if I do 'lp file' on the server, but I cannot get the printer to appear on the client. Can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<MikeChelen> luist: use a bash script with an if statement?
<Jibaba> How are you friends?
<Balkrah> I forgot the name of a really nice package that lets everyone on a LAN share their package caches
<Balkrah> anyone know?
<jozefk> great how about you?
<researcher1> I have set  System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy & fill in the required details but I cant update from root.What is suggested at  http://blogs.sun.com/avinashjoshi/entry/using_apt_get_behind_a is any different?
<jongbergs> Balkrah: apt-cacher
<taxman> Evince can read multi page tiffs now, but I need to be able to make them. Does anyone know what tool can do that? Gimp can't.
<uaneme> hello all
<ia> hello. could anyone tell me, please, which command in terminal prints battery time? how can i get this information without installing any additional hal/acpi tools, 'right out of the box' in karmic?
<Balkrah> but that requires a dedicated server
<bhuvi> Balkrah, i think its aptcacher
<Balkrah> i found one a while ago that lets everyone contribute
<tobiasz> karmic doesn't support sb live! well, why so? Jaunty was ok, could record current playback as well as microphone with no problems
<jongbergs> Balkrah: what software is that anyway?
<nunojpg> taxman: it uses, preempt is disabled. I read that on the documentation
<nunojpg> just not sure what it means
<Balkrah> jongbergs: i forgot, thats the problem
<nunojpg> it never stops a process?
<Balkrah> it was really useful
<taxman> nunojpg: google or wikipedia should help with that. I don't know off the top of my head
<uaneme> isthere a guru in the room who can tell me how dbus freedesktop and hotssh are linked together?
<sisif> Mike_lifeguard: apparently is was something related to metacity global shortcuts.
<uaneme> for some reason i cannot connect to sftp on a headless ubuntu 9.04 server
<uaneme> it gives me a dbus error
<uaneme> anyone?
<sublimeUK> will the grub gui editors work with grub 2?
<iceroot> uaneme: what about posting a usefull error-description with the error-message and the command you used?
<iceroot> uaneme: to the channel, not to me .)
<uaneme> :-)
<uaneme> Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.234 was not provided by any .service files
<uaneme> Please select another viewer and try again.
<uaneme> happens with evert sftp tool that wants to connect to the headless box
<jhatlelid> What numeric version is ubuntu sid?
<iceroot> jhatlelid: sid is debian
<uaneme> sid> is debian
<iceroot> jhatlelid: but maybe you mean 10.04
<froglewis> hi all
<tobiasz> pulse audio is worthless and unintuitive, how do I make system play using ALSA only
<jhatlelid> lenny / sid. is that ubuntu or debian?
<uaneme> no dbus guru's in the house?
<ActionParsnip> jhatlelid: lenny / sid are debian
<jhatlelid> ActionParsnip: which version of debian is it?
<iceroot> jhatlelid: #debian
<ActionParsnip> jhatlelid: its offtopic here and I do not know
<iceroot> jhatlelid: lenny = 5.0
<khannz> Hello, everyone. tell me please, where is the settings that allows my ubuntu-server to open mysql-server service ports?
<hedkandi> hello
<c3l> is there any app that makes converting video files to iphone mp4 format easy?
<hedkandi> I just tried to delete this photo and it just says "can not be moved to the trash" in nautilus
<hedkandi> ???
<khannz> hedkandi, handbrake?
<khannz> hedkandi, i think it's on linux too
<sublimeUK> can someone please help me add my windows partitions to the grub menu?  :D
<hedkandi> Khannz: do you have anything sensible to say?
<iceroot> khannz: in your mysql-config
<uaneme> is the file in use by another program?
<jongbergs> c3l: ffmpeg
<jongbergs> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 227 kB, installed size 824 kB
<khannz> iceroot, ok.. maybe you can show me right section? everything seems ok for me in mysql-config
<luist> egonw: hey i did it take a look: sudo echo "deb myurl jaunty multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && dpkg -l mypackage | sed -n /^ii/p | grep ii && sudo apt-get install mypacakge
<khannz> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1581 kB, installed size 3788 kB
<iceroot> khannz: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<hedkandi> why won't it let me use the trash on an ext4 filesystem?
<khannz> iceroot, nono.. i know where is this file, but i'm not sure about it content
<iceroot> khannz: something with network is it imo
<iceroot> khannz: #mysql
<Pholious> what is the easiest way to install a Mac OSX window theme ?
<jcrawford> what's a good newsgroup reader that allows binary file downloads for ubuntu?
<jhatlelid> How do I figure out what ubuntu version I am running?
<MikeChelen> jcrawford: thunderbird works okay, there are probably some others more specialized for download though
<MikeChelen> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sublimeUK> pholious,  http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<Pholious> jcrawford, I use openFTD and LottaNZB to download
<jhatlelid> /etc/debian_release only confuses me.
<jcrawford> or just click System -> About Ubuntu
<Pholious> sublimeUK, ty
<jcrawford> thanks
<khannz> iceroot, sorry, but [mysql] section contains nothing in my _default_ config
<aaron11> Do you know how to get the extra screensavers for Xscreensaver
<jhatlelid> iceroot: where do I identify what version of ubuntu I am running
<iceroot> jhatlelid: lsb_release -a
<iceroot> khannz: khannz what you want to do? and maybe think if #mysql is a better place
<uaneme> where do i go with sftp questions?
<khannz> iceroot, also maaybe it's important, this server answers on 23 & 80 ports, but 3306 (mysql default) is closed
<ccooke> aaron11: have you actually installed Xscreensaver, or do you mean you want additional screensavers for the default screensaver in Ubuntu? (which is a fork called gnome-screensaver: Not much different, but some names and locations differ)
<jcrawford> surprised there are not more all in one solutions for usenet
<jcrawford> like there are for windows/mac
<uaneme> open ssh?
<hedkandi> it's a known but
<hedkandi> it's a known bug, importance "low"
<khannz> iceroot, i want to open my mysql server to other machine, but 3306 port isn't opened by default
<hedkandi> I rather think it is medium
<aaron11> ccooke: I want aditional screensavers
<iceroot> khannz: search for "listen" or "network" in your my.cnf
<khannz> iceroot, thank yo, i'll try
<iceroot> khannz: also see #mysql  to ask there how to enable tcp/ip with mysql, its disabled by default, just using the local socket
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<khannz> iceroot, ok, moving there now )
<aaron11> ccooke: for Xscreensaver. Actualy. I wish to change back instead
<khannz> iceroot, ty very much
<iceroot> khannz: np
<Bondes_Gift> juhee ich souch an feind aus poppenricht
<ccooke> aaron11: looks like the backends are unified now. You can get more by installing the 'xscreensaver-data-extra' and 'xscreensaver-gl-extra' packages
<aaron11> ccooke: Is there a way to change back into gnome screensaver?
<ccooke> aaron11: what do you mean?
<ccooke> aaron11: it would appear that gnome-screensaver is currently configured to use the xscreensaver screensavers
<bwallen> Where is the xorg.conf file located?
<researcher1> How to change display resolution? I cant see anything beyond 800X600 & 640X480
<ubuntunewbie> hi , how do I install .tgz ? it's a program but it's in .tgz file format , when I open it just show files inside no instruction on installing
<ccooke> aaron11: you might also like to install 'rss-glx', which is another collection of opengl screensavers compatible with xscreensaver
<erUSUL> bwallen: /etc/X11/
<ubuntunewbie> can anyone kindly tell me how to install a tgz files ?
<sublimeUK> ubuntunewbie, extract all the files in the tgz
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: depends on what is inside. probably you have to compile it
<uaneme> what does dbus do?
<a931bw> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9579/200912021718141440x900s.png
<erUSUL> !compile | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<a931bw> GUys help plz
<Leftblank> I'm writing a kernel module and am thus using console_print, sadly itś only showing up in my TTY console and not my good old Gnome Terminal; is there a way to bypass this?
<bwallen> erusul: I looked there, but I don't see anything
<sublimeUK> then ./configure and then make install
<a931bw> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9579/200912021718141440x900s.png
<a931bw> What to do with this? http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9579/200912021718141440x900s.png
<erUSUL> bwallen: newer Xservers do not need it to work. if one is present is followed though
<uaneme> Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.234 was not provided by any .service files
<a931bw> too small fonts
<uaneme> Please select another viewer and try again.
<a931bw> in crossover
<uaneme> any idea wht that error means
<bwallen> erUSUL: where do I go to change those options then (screen resolution, driver, etc)?
<a931bw> What to do with that? http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9579/200912021718141440x900s.png
<erUSUL> bwallen: Systwem>Preferences>Display
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: the compiling is very complicated for me to understand...  :-(
<mixalis> I have a problem with my TVcard could someone help me please
<lyrae> How should i install nvidia driverS?
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: you should try to find a deb package. what program are you trying to install ?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | lyrae
<ubottu> lyrae: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Leftblank> I'm writing a kernel module and am thus using console_print, sadly it's only showing up in my TTY console and not my Gnome Terminal; is there a way to bypass this?
<erUSUL> lyrae: System>Admin..>hardware drivers
<mixalis> I have a problem with my TVcard could someone help me please
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: install.sh , lib_for_ubuntu.tgz , mplayer , playlist.txt , config.ini , mplayer.patch
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: this are the files , some streaming video program
<lyrae> erUSUL, thanks. ill have to use the link. as when i go to hardware drivers, nothing shows
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: mplayer is in the repos
<Tommi> Does x-chat not support ssl..?
<Tommi> I cant seem to figure out how to use it, if it does
<lyrae> howcome ubuntu installation detected the hard drives i disable in the bios?
<lyrae> that boggled me
<Tommi> nevermind, i am a dumbass
<a931bw> What to do with that? http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9579/200912021718141440x900s.png
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: it include inside the tgz , so it's kinda confuse me how i should install
<a931bw> What to do with that? http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9579/200912021718141440x900s.png
<a931bw> Hello any help?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: worry it overwrite my current mplayer version
<a931bw> What to do with that? http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9579/200912021718141440x900s.png
<zalun> how to check from which source a  package has been installed
<zalun> ?
<a931bw> Hello i have problem with crossover!
<a931bw> What to do with that? http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9579/200912021718141440x900s.png
<erUSUL> zalun: apt-cache policy package
<maco> zalun: apt-cache policy package
<zalun> thx
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: I am using ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<a931bw> What to do with that? http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9579/200912021718141440x900s.png
<a931bw> What to do with that? http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9579/200912021718141440x900s.png
<a931bw> What to do with that? http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9579/200912021718141440x900s.png
<FloodBot5> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> !patience | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<coz_> a931bw,  what do you mean?  what are you trying to do
<a931bw> use CrossOver
<a931bw> :\
<coz_> a931bw,  ok  and what are you trying to install with crossover
<mixalis> Hello I have a problem with my TVcard could someone help me please
<a931bw> Nothing
<a931bw> i just launched it
<a931bw> Look at screenshot
<coz_> a931bw,  well crossover office is for installing  certain windows applications onto linux
<a931bw> i know
<a931bw> But i need to do something with font size
<coz_> a931bw,   oh I see
<a931bw> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9579/200912021718141440x900s.png
<epinky> !anyone | mixalis
<ubottu> mixalis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coz_> a931bw,   mm  which version of crossover office is this?
<a931bw> any1 know how to change GTK app size?
<a931bw> 7.1 FREE
<coz_> a931bw,   are all fonts on the system like this or just for crossover office?
<a931bw> Just for it
<a931bw> its fresh ubuntu
<lfaraone> How can I log an entire bash session, both input and output?
<coz_> a931bw,  ok then there is something up with the translations for that application most likely
<coz_> a931bw,  this is russian?
<a931bw> How to change language to english?
<a931bw> Yes
<coz_> a931bw,  you may have to email codeweavers about t his...since all fonts on your system are fine it is most likely on the application side
<a931bw> Can i change language to english?
<lfaraone> a931bw: you'll have to ask them about that.
<gch_> nvidia suks
<zalun> I've that - http://dl.google.com stable/main Packages - how to make a source for apt from it?
<jevidl> I have been trying to find a way to use our local mirror during my initial install. Is there a way to point the installer at a specific mirror, or do you need to use preseeding and make  your own image to install from?
<coz_> a931bw,  mm  not sure ...I would guess yes  but the applications may search for the system language and go from there
<lfaraone> jevidl: are you using the minimal/alternate cd?
<raven244> witam  wszystkich
<raven244> mam pytanko
<coz_> a931bw  you may be able to change the system language, however I have never had to do that so I am not sure of the procedure
<jevidl> lfaraone, I have the minimal install cd and tried that, however I did not see a way to edit the mirror once I got to that step
<lfaraone> jevidl: if so, press "pageup" when you get to the country mirror select menu until you get to the top entry: "enter mirror information manually"
<raven244> dlaczego mooje ubuntu niewidzi pda
<jevidl> lfaraone, ok. let me try that... it's quite possible I just was having a moment....
<coz_> a931bw,  and I have never had to change the language of a single application except for compizconfig settings manager
<a931bw> :(
<lfaraone> a931bw: for system langauge change, go system>administration>language_selection
<zalun> I've that - http://dl.google.com stable/main Packages - how to make a source for apt from it?
<mixalis> Hello I have a problem with my TVcard could someone help me please
<a931bw> k ill try diff release ofit
<BluesKaj> !ask | gch_  statements like that don't help you or let us help you
<ubottu> gch_  statements like that don't help you or let us help you: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lfaraone> !repeat | zalun
<ubottu> zalun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<coz_> a931bw,   I am assuming that crossover  did something wrong with the translations and  you will have to email codeweavers for this
<lfaraone> jevidl: I use it all the time to set it to ubuntu.mit.media.edu, so I know it's there.
<coz_> a931bw,  send then a screenshot of what you just showed  and to get just that window  make sure it is focused and then hit  alt+printscreen
<a931bw> how?
<zalun> ubottu: accident
<a931bw> i doing with scrot
<mohan_> hi.. i have a samsung mobile phone in which internet connection is available.. how to setup mobile internet on ubuntu?
<coz_> a931bw,  oh I see
<lfaraone> a931bw: take a screenshot with the "printscreen" button
<coz_> a931bw,   is this gnome you are on?
<zalun> aaah
<Legendario> I need some help with the karmic UNR. I am using it with aspire one AO715h. Poulsbo drivers from PPA. Aperently After a update, the menu of the netbook remix isn`t visible anymore...
<coz_> a931bw,  if this is gnome   click the title bar of crossover to be sure it is selected or focused  then on your keyboard  press  and hold    alt  and then press the "printscreen" button    I dont know what that translates to in russion
<AndyGraybeal> hey guys, my friend owns an inspiron 1720, he had ubuntu 9.04 and just upgraded to 9.10 yesterday;  the installation ended saying things may have been partially upgraded.  he kept using it the rest of the day, and his wireless worked just fine.  today though when he tries to use his wireless; it doesn't work at all - it shows up in 'lshw' but not in network manager; any help is appreciated.
<lfaraone> coz_: In gnome, you don't need to hold a hotkey to take a screenshot, you just press printscr.
<gch_> compiz
<lfaraone> AndyGraybeal: did he notice which packages weren't fully installed?
<lfaraone> gch_: is there a question in there?
<gch_> no..just mumbling
<gch_> sorry
<jevidl> lfaraone, hitting page up doesn't seem to have an effect. I am using virtualbox with a mac, I wonder if this is part of the problem. I have hooked up an external keyboard though, so I know I have pg up available.
<lfaraone> jevidl: you can just press the keyboard "up" navkey, I just suggested pageup cause it goes up pages at a time.
<dailystruggle> is there any support for creative labs ct4740 card
<jevidl> lfaraone, hmm... up key doesn't seem to do anything either. even using the built in keyboard. I can use right and left to go between options, so I know my VM has focus. I'm a little baffled at the moment.
<mohan_> hi guys i have samsung S3310 mobile phone.. how to make internet connection work from that in ubuntu jaunty
<lfaraone> jevidl: you're at the country selection menu, right?
<mohan_> is it possible?
<pietrubens> hello
<jevidl> lfaraone, "Please select an Ubuntu archive mirror. You should use a mirror in your country or region if you do not know which..." etc.
<gch_> ubuntu recognized my sb ct
<jevidl> lfaraone, that's the dialog you're referring to, correct?
<lfaraone> jevidl: I think so.
<pietrubens> i'm a noob with ubuntu 9.10 sound problems, amongst others
<AndyGraybeal> lfaraone: no; it was towards the end of the install we think; why what are you thinking?
<pietrubens> as in the total lack of any kind of sound
<Legendario> I need some help with the karmic UNR. I am using it with aspire one AO715h. Poulsbo drivers from PPA. Aperently After a update, the menu of the netbook remix isn`t visible anymore...
<dailystruggle> may be just the card it recognized after I put it in but then after reboot hmm no card
<arvind_khadri> mohan_, yeah its possible..
<pietrubens> i think the problem might be with the drivers: when i go to SYSTEM>administration>drivers it only sees a graphic driver
<lfaraone> AndyGraybeal: well, try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and tell me if/when you get an error
<gch_> those sb cards always been buggy
<pietrubens> i looked into the forums, but i really didn't find an understandable sollution. Is there someone who can give me a step by step hand?
<gch_> lot of work to run in windows
<gch_> let alone ubuntu
<klown> Can anyone assist with some g15macro issues?  (no point in typing the entire problem out, if noone has a g15 keyboard)
<dailystruggle> what does this do?try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<lfaraone> jevidl: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/minimalintrepid11.png
<jevidl> lfaraone, thanks for your help, I'll keep messing with it. I think I am in the right place and that it should be possible, at least
<lfaraone> jevidl: that's what I meant
<lfaraone> dailystruggle: it configures all unconfigured packages.
<mixalis_> Hello I have a problem with my TVcard could someone help me please
<jevidl> lfaraone, ah, ok. I was somewhere else. I will look more carefully and run through it again. Thank you!
<gch_> as super user
<erUSUL> dailystruggle: configure all still not configured packages. can fix minor problems
<dailystruggle> can you do this if you have bzr
<pietrubens> so, anybody can spare some time to lend a hand please?
<TheCheeze> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jevidl> lfaraone, bingo! I was in the screen just after it. Thanks for your patient help, I apparently was having a moment of dumb :)
<lfaraone> dailystruggle: I don't think that would have an effect.
<lfaraone> jevidl: not a problem
<draconas> i have a question
<Rascal999> have setup up rsa/dsa so i don't need password for ssh but i get this error pop up in auth.log Error attempting to add filename encryption key to user session keyring; rc = [1]
<lfaraone> draconas: see above message from ubottu
<klown> I am having an issue with g15macro not sayings settings (not only on reboot, but after some time, it seems to dump the macros ive saved).  anyone have any idea why?
<arvind_khadri> mohan_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<tonino> please do anyone know if there is an Italian language chat-room for ubuntu
<mohan_> arvind_khadri: thank you man..
<dailystruggle> well I do have some issue after add of that but thought it was like add IDE
<mohan_> arvind_khadri: should i choose pc mode / mass storage mode while i connect to the pc?
<sipior> tonino: sure, try #ubuntu-it
<Legendario> I need some help with the karmic UNR. I am using it with aspire one AO715h. Poulsbo drivers from PPA. Aperently After a update, the menu of the netbook remix isn`t visible anymore...
<Taim> tonino: #Ubuntu-IT I do believe?
<subichan> dear ubuntu channel users, is there a way to change permission on every file inside a certain directory recursively to subdirectories also but WITHOUT changing the permissions on the directories themselves??
<tonino> thank you very much
<Legendario> is anyone using karmic netbook remix?
<Taim> subichan: Not easily.
<Taim> subichan: well...
<gbs-wes> Legendario: Not easily.
<arvind_khadri> mohan_, pc mode i guess, i never tried it :)
<Taim> subichan: Take a look at the find man pages.  You can search on a directory based on file type.
<dailystruggle> Legendario: what ya need
<mohan_> arvind_khadri: hmm.. ok.. thanx though :)
<subichan> Taim: it's a website .. so i just wanted to have files readable from the outside without giving access to folders..
<Legendario> dailystruggle, I can`t see the menu....
<arvind_khadri> mohan_, np :)
<dailystruggle> what does it show
<Taim> subichan: Go into the root directory, make your changes on those directories.
<subichan> Taim: but also directories will be readable?
<draconas> wow stupid hydra
<Legendario> dailystruggle, it doesn`t show anything... I cant see the buttons on the right side
<dailystruggle> Legendario:what are you running it on and ver. k or g
<draconas> is there a way to remove the authorization prompt for everything that i do? (IE the password prompt)
<freku> i guess you have to be root user then
<coz_> ah oh I just figured out how to change single application language from terminal
<coz_> darn that fellow is gone
<dailystruggle> Legendario:what are you running it on
<freku> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Legendario> dailystruggle, i am runing gnome. karmic netbook remix
<hammit> got a strange problem with not being able to see the grub menu at boot time...
<coz_> lfaraone,  but if you want to take a screenshot of a particular window you press alt+printscreen so you only get a screenshot of the focused window
<Legendario> on an Acer Aspire One AO715h
<dailystruggle> Legendario:what device
<Legendario> dailystruggle, on an Acer Aspire One AO715h
<dailystruggle> Legendario:ok gimme a sec
<hammit> i downgraded to grub (0.97) and now i can't get a boot menu
<hammit> this is inside a 9.10 vm guest on 9.10 host
<hammit> both 64 bit
<draconas> is there a way to remove the authorization prompt for everything that i do? (IE the password prompt)
<Legendario> dailystruggle, ok. i am using this config: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<jevidl> lfaraone, thanks again, 20MB/sec is much nicer than pounding on the us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror every time I am trying a new install.
<lfaraone> jevidl: any time.
<alberto> Hello
<alberto> Good Afternoon
<lfaraone> draconas: not in a way that'd be secure, no.
<alberto> I need some help, if you please can offer it to me.
<lfaraone> draconas: you could run as "root", but that'd let a malicious or buggy program accidentally fsck your system over.
<lfaraone> !ask | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alberto> I have just updated my Ubuntu to 9.10, and the sound doesn't work at all
<draconas> lfaraone: great, so im stuck with the annoyance of my settings not working until i put in the password, even though im logged in
<jcrawford> what do i need to install to play xvid on ubuntu?
<Jamed> hammit: check for hiddenmenu in menu.lst
<dassouki> all my menus disappeared from my java apps
<alberto> What should I do?
<hammit> jamed: have done
<Jamed> hammit: timeout low?
<hammit> jamed: no
<alberto> I have just updated my Ubuntu to 9.10, and the sound doesn't work at all
<Jamed> hammit: then i have no idea
<alberto> What should I do?
<hammit> jamed: it boots straight into it for some reason
<hammit> any logs?
<alberto> alsamixer doesn't work either
<alberto> I don't know what to do, I'm a musician and I have no sound on my computer right now.
<dailystruggle> Legendario:I am running the k desktop on acers and have no major issue
<alberto> Any ideas?
<dailystruggle> Legendario:well one an acer and on a dell
<trijntje> !sound | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<deepaksbu> #ubuntu-devel
<alberto> ubottu There's no volume control, it's very strange!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brianV> quick apt-get question - what's the command to install all of a packages dependencies without installing the package itself?
<Legendario> dailystruggle, what model of acer?
<lfaraone> brianV: build dependancies? sudo apt-get build-dep
<Jamed> alberto: run group in terminal and look for audio. if there is no audio run sudo gpasswd -a username audio
<dailystruggle> Legendario:wish I could say its with my son at college
<brianV> lfaraone: hmm.. .thanks
<alberto> Jamed I just did what you told me to do
<alberto> Jamed What shall I do now?
<Younder> Jamed: you can do that from the account manager as well
<giuseppe__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Jamed> alberto: logout and login again
<lilyshu> Good evening.. does anybody here can help me? i have 80 gb hdd and its 7gb for / and the rest is for /home. and now the free space in /home is only 22 gb and but the total size of data on /home is 18gb, so where the rest of the space gone? thanks
<alberto> By the way, if that's the problem...(I mean there was no audio group) How did it disappear?
<Jamed> Younder: i never used that i personally prefer terminal
<Legendario> dailystruggle, but i am using gnome...
<dailystruggle> Legendario:just chose netbook from this page http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<AndyGraybeal> can i mount a .iso file and copy a file to the .iso file?
<ShawnRisk> I downloaded and installed adobe for firefox in the admin user, but it isn't working for other users.  How do I fix this?
<AndyGraybeal> or.. maybe better, how do i add a file to an .iso file?
<dailystruggle> Legendario:I run gnome on desk not netbook
<Jamed> AndyGraybeal: isos are just archives you can add filse with ubuntus archive manager
<textix> is the evdev module in the ubuntu kernel?
<AndyGraybeal> +thanks james
<Jamed> AndyGraybeal: * files
<grawity> AndyGraybeal: AFAIK, the only way is to rebuild the .iso completely (using mkisofs)... the GUI archive manager does it automatically though, Jamed says
<fograven> hey
<csna152> doesn anyone know why ubuntu server edition 9.10 would start up networking and it would work for like 4 mins then it would stop working?
<Legendario> dailystruggle, it`s been hard to get help for UNR with this hardware...
<ahmet> s.a.
<lfaraone> csna152: maybe you have faulty hardware.
<AndyGraybeal> rock on thanks guys
<Legendario> the bad thing is that everything was working ok...
<fograven> anyone want to help me with my nvidia set up with a new image?
<piotrek> #warszawa
<csna152> hmm alright..
<coz_> fograven,   you mean a clean install or new install?
<BluesKaj> fograven, new image ?
<dailystruggle> Legendario:I find k gives better inititial setup and I seen many w/ it at UDS-l
<maco> dailystruggle: who are you?
<coz_> fograven, are you still here??
<alberto> Hello again
<BluesKaj> !pm | fograven
<ubottu> fograven: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<alberto> Jamed I did what you told me
<Jamed> alberto: hi did it work?
<dailystruggle> maco:just a poor guy who has a computer
<ShawnRisk> seems no one knows
<AndyGraybeal> Jamed: how do i add a file to the .iso with archive manager?
<coz_> fograven,  we need to know you are   sitting at your system after asking a question
<maco> dailystruggle: you were at uds-l though?
<dailystruggle> yes sir
<Jamed> AndyGraybeal: i guess open the iso with the archive manager and drag&drop the files in
<dailystruggle> ill give u a link
<fograven> sorry
<coz_> fograven,   ok is this a fresh install?
<fograven> it was
<maco> dailystruggle: "ma'am" and i was too. wondering if we met
<coz_> fograven,  ok what does that mean?
<fograven> new image in update
<fograven> yes
<fograven> it was a fresh install
<coz_> fograven,  so this means you updated from one version to another?
<coz_> fograven,  or just updated the system
<dailystruggle> https://edge.launchpad.net/~danielstone
<fograven> from Ibex to Karmic
<AndyGraybeal> jamed; i tried that and it asks me if i want to make a new archive or cancle.
<coz_> fograven,  ok an update
<bwallen> Has anyone had any luck using the fglrx-installer package? I've downloaded it, but now I don't know how to run it.
<Jamed> AndyGraybeal: is there an add filse button maybe?
<coz_> fograven,   and did you go to system/administrationi/hardware drivers to install the driver?
<dailystruggle> maco:I seen your name or heard your name
<AndyGraybeal> jamed: i'm looking for one.  thanks so far for the help.
<alberto> Jamed
<Jamed> AndyGraybeal: i am not that familiar with the archive manager
<fograven> no
<alberto> It didn't work
<Jamed> alberto: you have sound now?
<coz_> fograven, that's what you have to do first
<fograven> I downloaded the driver
<alberto> Jamed Unfortunately, I don't
<fograven> and installed it myself
<coz_> fograven,  you want to check the highest nvidia driver version number available there for your card
<Jamed> alberto: can you run alsamixer?
<alberto> Jamed No, I can't
<fograven> well with the new image
<Jamed> alberto: check group again
<alberto> Jamed I'm going to paste here what it returns
<dailystruggle> maco:you might remember I was the one wearing riding gear
<maco> dailystruggle: ahh ok yeah
<alberto> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<fograven> I cant do ctrl +alt+ F1
<alberto> Jamed alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<coz_> fograven,  one hint when on irc... tyep the first few letters of the persons's name you want to talk with  then hit the "tab" button to complete the name...then type the message...this way the person knows that he is being addressed :)
<fograven> and turn off the gdm anymore
<dailystruggle> maco:first UDS
<fograven> coz
<Jamed> alberto: i am not sure, but this sounds like you still arent in group audi
<coz_> fograven,  almost  dont forget to hit the tab button to be sure it is the correct nickname
<Jamed> alberto: *audio
<textix> is the evdev module in the ubuntu kernel?
<alberto> Jamed Check this out
<coz_> fograven,  when you do this correctly the   text changes colors on my end
<alberto> alberto@alberto-desktop:~$ groups
<alberto> alberto adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare mythtv
<alberto> alberto@alberto-desktop:~$
<FloodBot5> alberto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<textix> is the evdev module in the ubuntu kernel?
<coz_> fograven,  so type  coz  then hit the tab button
<sjd> hey. I have a karmic on dell. but no sound. have been trying many things from help.ubuntu including upgrading alsa. but still no sound. can anyone please help me?
<textix> how do i enable it?
<Jamed> alberto: then i have no idea what the problem is
<fograven> coz_: ok
<coz_> fograven,  there you go :)
<fograven> cool
<coz_> fograven, so did you use the hardware drivers to install the driver again?
<ChaseM1991> Who knows about using a dns?
<fograven> coz_:  I downloaded it from Nvidia
<alberto> Is there any way to return to the previous Ubuntu version?
<textix> is the evdev module in the ubuntu kernel?
<coz_> fograven,  oh!!  that is entirely different
<textix> how do i enable it?
<sjd> please help me. I really need sound. please help
<coz_> fograven,   one thing though... it is going to be more complex of an install this way
<Gibby> I need some help, setting up samba on ubuntu to share a printer to xp
<alberto> sjd I don't have sound either
<coz_> fograven,  first thing     open a terminal   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<alberto> sjd Did you update to 9.10 perhaps?
<fograven> coz_: something changed on me from Ibex to Karmic
<textix> is the evdev module in the ubuntu kernel?
<textix> how do i enable it?
<rhorse>  /quit
<sjd> alberto: no. this was a fresh install
<coz_> fograven,  yes the kernel version changed  and the driver needs to create the kernel module for that kernel
<textix> is the evdev module in the ubuntu kernel?
<textix> how do i enable it?
<Gibby> I already have samba setup to share folders and I am using webmin, I followed a few different guides with no luck
<fograven> coz_: I can do it from this one
<sjd> alberto: if you dont have, well, but I need.
<coz_> fograven,  can do what?
<RenatoSilva> what's the replacement for emerald decorator?
<alberto> sjd I do need sound as well
<fograven> coz_: fix the new image from the old one
<coz_> RenatoSilva,  if on gnome   gtk-window-decorator
<alberto> sjd I'm a musician
 * RenatoSilva just cleared the screen
<coz_> fograven,   I am not sure I know what you mean by "image"
 * RenatoSilva didn't read the answer
<dailystruggle> maco: nice to meet you sorry about the wrong address
<maco> dailystruggle: wrong address?
<fograven> iso
<fograven> ??
<coz_> fograven,  how are you going to fix that?
<dailystruggle> maco:yes ma'm
<sjd> alberto: oh really. you should be really missing the essence
<coz_> fograven, are you going to clean install from the cd or just install the nvidia driver on the install you already have?
<Jamed> alberto: i heard lost of people have sound problems after doing an upgrade. it will most probably work when doing a fresh install
<cgray> hi, how do I set up cups so that I don't need a password to print?
<RenatoSilva> what's the replacement for emerald decorator? someone sent me a msg but didn't read :(
<Gibby> anybody?
<RenatoSilva> is it Jasper?
<sjd> Jamed: I did a fresh install. but still no sound
<fograven> coz_: I just want the new kernerl to work
<subichan> this is weird.. i typed sudo chmod "go=r" * but it still won't make viewable the files inside directories other than the root of my website
<coz_> fograven,  is the system running well?
<epinky> RenatoSilva: <coz_>	RenatoSilva, if on gnome gtk-window-decorator
<subichan> pardon me, i typed sudo chmod -R "go=r" *
<subichan> but directories seem to be a problem
<coz_> RenatoSilva,   you can  do   from alt+F2   gtk-window-decorator --replace
<alberto> Jamed You mean formatting and installing the new O.S.?
<dailystruggle> Everyone have a wonderful day have to keep the animals
<fograven> coz_: yeah other than updating the cards drivers
<Jamed> alberto: yes
<RenatoSilva> coz_: sorry, do what?
<coz_> fograven,  ok hold on
<Jamed> alberto: it worked for a friend
<RenatoSilva> coz_: enable it, ok
<textix> is the evdev module in the ubuntu kernel?
<Gibby> n/m got it
<coz_> RenatoSilva,  on your keyboard  press alt+F2
<textix> how do i enable it?
<RenatoSilva> coz_: I don't want to activate it
<sjd> Jamed: do you have any other suggestion for me?
<coz_> RenatoSilva,  oh
<coz_> RenatoSilva,  ok well..emerald is no longer developed or maintained
<RenatoSilva> epinky: thanks, but emerald was a replacement for that, right? then it became in turn replaced?
<RenatoSilva> coz_: ^^
<Jamed> sjd: run group in terminal and look for audio. if there is no audio run sudo gpasswd -a username audio
<RenatoSilva> coz_: ^
<coz_> RenatoSilva,   so you have the choice on gnome   of gtk-window-decorator or on  kde   kde4-window-decorator
<fograven> coz_: I would normally do a sudo chmod +X NV*
<maco> RenatoSilva: emerald is no longer maintained upstream
<maco> RenatoSilva: and gtk-window-decorator has been improved
<fograven> then sudo/etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sjd> Jamed: checked that earlier. the group audio is there. current user is a member
<coz_> fograven,   well you now have a new kernel and there are two ways of installing the driver for that  either through hardware drivers or  installing it manually
<Jamed> sjd: then i dont know how you can get sound
<coz_> fograven,  both are fine but I generally install manually for testing beta drivers
<BlueEagl1> fograven: In 9.10 gdm is no longer a service but an upstart item.
<subichan> is there any other way beside doing sudo chmod -R "go=rx" * ?
<maco> sjd: possibly you have a broken driver
<RenatoSilva> maco, coz_, epinky: by "what's the replacement for emerald decorator" I mean one that allows similar appearace, with similar themes available, or even compatible with emerald themes, for example True Vista
<sjd> maco: but I can get sound throught the jack
<coz_> fograven,  the gdm theme can be changed  but it takes a bit of jumping through hoops
<fograven> BlueEagl1: what does that mean
<jozefk> I found only one Font Manager for Ubunu
<jozefk> It's is Fontmatrix
<textix> can anyone please take a look at this post for me? http://old.nabble.com/Fixed-it-at-last-SL-6399-td19679889.html and try to explain?
<coz_> RenatoSilva,  there are no replacements at this time... we talked about creating a new decorator but it was discussed only once and nothing has been done yet
<RenatoSilva> maco: so does gtk-window-decorator have that, a theme similar to True Vista or that compatibility?
<BlueEagl1> fograven: It means that `/etc/init.d/gdm stop` is deprecated for `service gdm stop`
<coz_> RenatoSilva,  so the ONLY replacements are  gtk-window-decorator or kde4-window-decorator
<RenatoSilva> coz_: so if I want to keep my Vista look, I must keep using Emerald. Ah.
<maco> RenatoSilva: there is no replacement that uses Emerald themes. Emerald is simply dead upstream (with a "someday we might get around to writing a replacement")
<sjd> but I have sound in the jack. my god what is wrong. I have been sitting around more than 48 hours to solve this issue.
<coz_> RenatoSilva,  for the time being   yes.... until the developers decide on how or what kind of new decorator will be created
<fograven> BlueEagl1: so if i type that in
<RenatoSilva> maco: and similar themes?
<maco> RenatoSilva: whatever htemes you find for metacity on gnome-look. thats it.
<BlueEagl1> fograven: Then GDM should stop. Read more about upstart by googling it. :)
<fograven> BlueEagl1: I can install it that way?
<RenatoSilva> coz_: do I have emerald here just because of upgrating continuously, or is it in Karmic repo yet?
<maco> RenatoSilva: if you want emerald themes, you have to use emerald, but if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces
<coz_> fograven,    service gdm restart     cd to the location of the nvidia sh run pacakge    run that   then sudo init 6  to reboot
<BlueEagl1> fograven: I'm not sure what the problem is. I just saw the reference to init.d/gdm. I apologize for any inconvenience.
<coz_> RenatoSilva, it is still in karmic
<RenatoSilva> how to get a screenshot of login screen?
<sjd> please I need help. please
<maco> RenatoSilva: ...because people whined every time it was removed
<sjd> can someone take me through a how to ?
<coz_> fograven,  if you want to install the downloaded nvidia driver  you need to be sure you have   build-essential installed first
<fograven> its all good i love Ubuntu and learning...... things just changed a lot on me
<BlueEagl1> renatosilva: You could attempt to run the command from a text terminal and setting the display environment variable but i doubt it would help. Best suggestion I have tho.
<RenatoSilva> maco:  get to keep both pieces?
<coz_> fograven,   then  hit ctrl+alt+F1  .... log in.... service gdm stop.... then cd to the locatioin of the nvidia sh run file.... sudo NVIDIA ..hit tab to complet the package name.... hit enter... say yes to every question... then when that is done  type    sudo init 6  to reboot
<sjd> please
<alysson> iae
<maco> RenatoSilva: its a saying "if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces" ...as in, if it breaks too bad, nobody's working on fixing the bugs
<sjd> somebody help out
<coz_> sjd,  what is the  issue again?  i didnt see your post
<maco> sjd: file a bug
<sjd> coz_: no sound in my karmic installed dell studio 14
<coz_> sjd,   did you check in alsamixer?  open terminal  type   alsamixer  and be sure the PCM slider is active and volume is up and also check if it is recogniized there
<RenatoSilva> BlueEagl1: ok will try that. I guess the app is gnome-screenshot*
<sjd> coz_: yes. it is maximum
<tolland> Hi
<tolland> D [02/Dec/2009:16:18:57 +0000] [Job 46] Set job-printer-state-message to "Unable to write print data: Input/output error", current level=ERROR
<coz_> sjd,   ok  under system / preferences/ sound
<tolland> my print jobs all fail after 1 page. any ideas?
<coz_> sjd,  check if it is seeing the card  under the Hardware tab
<RenatoSilva> maco: ah ok, I have been using Karmic since release, and I haven't had any problem. Actually it has fixed the ugly look of ubuntu
 * RenatoSilva sanitized Ubuntu Karmic from brown look
<BlueEagle> renatosilva: That is just plain flamebait and it is best served in #ubuntu-offtopic if you are to serve it at all.
<tobiasz> how do I get Audacity to work in Karmic?
<phzin> spa ?
<sjd> coz_: yeah it is. i can see the volume analyser running when i play sound. even there is sound in the jacks.
<BlueEagle> spa: Don't do that please.
<coz_> sjd,  are you using external speakers?
<spa> SORRY
<sjd> coz_: NOPE
<coz_> sjd,  this is a laptop or desktop?
<sjd> coz_: dell laptop studio 14
<BlueEagle> tobiasz: sudo aptitude install audacity && audacity
<textix> so you need to use dev/input, you need the linux-input-layer.conf, and you need the evdev module loaded
<textix> can anyone explain me what it means?
<BlueEagle> tobiasz: Doesn't that do it?
<coz_> sjd,  sorry you did mention that.... are you sure the speakers work?
<textix> "use dev/input"???
<jigal> can anyone help me with this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343915
<RenatoSilva> maco: whatever themes you find for metacity on gnome-look? do you mean themes for the decorator specifically?
<sjd> coz_: yeah. I have vista other side. its working.
<BlueEagle> textix: Did you try google?
<maco> RenatoSilva: gtk-window-decorator is compatible with the themes for the metacity window manager
<sjd> coz_: but i really hate that. i need it on my Karmic
<tobiasz> BlueEagle you don't use Audacity in 9.10 I see, because it doesn't work, my sound card is SB Live!
<BlueEagle> tobiasz: In what way does it not work?
<textix> blueEagle; yeah i tried it
<tobiasz> doesn't record at all
<coz_> sjd,  ok  mmm....  I am trying to think ..off the top of my head... what the issue is but nothing is coming to mind...you may want to go to the #alsa channel to ask or even  ##linux  ... for some reason my brain is locked up :)
<WizardOfOz_> Help please, how do I watch mmsh://38.117.88.148/Channel1Link?MSWMExt=.asf ? VLC and MP dont work :(
<BlueEagle> textix: What do you want to use /dev/input for?
<tobiasz> BlueEagle it doesn't record at all, just records silence
<BlueEagle> tobiasz: Does other applications record sound?
<textix> It’s that Speedlink SL-6399 I’ve been on about for nearly 3 weeks now. Ok for anyone that’s got one or thinking of getting one here what I’ve found out. First it thinks it’s a keyboard so you need to use dev/input, you need the linux-input-layer.conf, and you need the evdev module loaded. Then you need to type cat /proc/bus/input/devices to work out where it is.
<sjd> coz_: everyones brain seems to be locked up when I fire this question ;)
<BlueEagle> tobiasz: I am guessing that the problem is not with audacity but the way your sound is set up.
<textix> Blue: its a remote thats really hard to get working
<textix> but i found a guide
<RenatoSilva> maco: sorry maybe I'm missing some concept. The decorator manages the window title and border, metacity is a window manager that cares about the window content and usage. Or something similar to this.
<mMezquitale> tobiasz, youre using ubuntu studio?
<maco> sjd: sounds like a broken sound driver. file a bug.
<RenatoSilva> maco: I guess "metacity themes" include a decorator theme
<tobiasz> BlueEagle 9.10 Ubuntu Karmic regular,
<RenatoSilva> maco: but I guess I could individually download decorator themes
<maco> RenatoSilva: right, because metacity isnt as modular as compiz.
<coz_> sjd,  lol   to be honest  I probably wont be able to help since I compile my own alsa driver for my card   ... I do know that the people in #alsa should be able to solve tis easily   it will depend on who is online in that channel however
<ba1dy>  /part
<maco> RenatoSilva: metacity has only its one decorator. compiz is the only wm i know that has pluggable decorators
<BlueEagle> tobiasz: Sound in linux is not quite like sound in windows. First you have two different sound systems in the kernel. The old and obsolete OSS and the new and better ALSA. I am not sure which sound server Ubuntu runs by default (if any) but what I would try first is alsamixer
<maco> BlueEagle: OSS is no longer in the kernel
<WizardOfOz_> Help please, how do I watch mmsh://38.117.88.148/Channel1Link?MSWMExt=.asf ? VLC and MP dont work :(
<RenatoSilva> maco: hmm, including gtk-window-decorator?
<BlueEagle> tobiasz: `man alsamixer` for instruction on usage. You want the record page and check that your mic is not muted (which it usually is iirc)
<maco> BlueEagle: and pulseaudio is the default sound server in ubuntu. kubuntu & xubuntu dont have a sound server
<tobiasz> BlueEagle it does record in the default sound registrator
<coz_> WizardOfOz_,  I tried that link here... totem tried to open it but failed  let me try with another player hold on
<BlueEagle> maco: Thanks for the guidance.
<WizardOfOz_> ok coz_ Thanks
<maco> RenatoSilva: yes, compiz can use g-w-d, and g-w-d can use themes that are meant for metacity's in-built decorator
<tobiasz> BlueEagle after I've setup pavucontrol to record "monitor of SB Live!"
<RenatoSilva> maco: ok but back to the point, I guess I could download a theme for the decorator only...
<jigal> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343915?
<tobiasz> BlueEagle why can't I set it up via regular system tray manager
<sjd> coz_: none is responding
<textix> blueeage, is there any way to "use" that dir?
<BlueEagle> !tab > textix
<ubottu> textix, please see my private message
<maco> RenatoSilva: if you get a metacity theme, thats what it is. there's nothing else *to* theme, its just that since metacity doesnt have multiple decorators, theres no need to give a more specific name to the themes than "metacity"
<mMezquitale> tobiasz, what is the output of "cat /proc/asound/modules"
<coz_> sjd,  I dont know in which part of the world most of the people there are from... but stick to it  ...they will eventually answer and also go to ##linux channel as well
<portuguesemafia> whats new/
<tobiasz> BlueEagle I mean switching mic/what you hear
<maco> sjd: i've been telling you: file a bug
<coz_> WizardOfOz_,  gmplayer cannot resolve the  link
<BlueEagle> textix: Well you would typically identify the device within that directory that corresponds to your remote reciever. Then you would specify that device in (I am guessing) the config file you listed earlier.
<sjd> coz_: tired.
<maco> sjd: "ubuntu-bug linux"
<tobiasz> BlueEagle this is currently the biggest flaw in Ubuntu and needs to be fixed
<coz_> WizardOfOz_,  and I dont use  vlc
<sjd> maco: yeah Im doing
<coz_> sjd, understood
<coz_> sjd,   but if you are going to leave irc ,,, rememb
<BlueEagle> !bugs | tobiasz
<ubottu> tobiasz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<coz_> sjd,  remember those two channels
<WizardOfOz_> coz_:  gmplayer :(
<WizardOfOz_> It worked with VLC last night
<sjd> coz_: seriously. i have been in front for the last 48 hrs
<sjd> coz_: yeah will do.
<textix> BlueEagle, is there any to use that directory?
<RenatoSilva> maco: a metacity theme includes info about the border+title and the rest, I mean get a theme only for the first part, then go to some metacity theme in gnome-appearance-properties, then change the title look in one of its options
<coz_> Wiz3000,   ok open a terminal     vlc  and then that address...see if it can open it that way
<sjd> coz_: thanks for the tip coz_
<coz_> sjd,  oh dude....get some rest  come back tomorrow
<mMezquitale> sjd, what is your problem?  Please repost every now and then, a brief description of the problem, all in one line so that everyone can follow, if someone knows the answer they will surely reply
<BlueEagle> tobiasz: Well if you are able to record in other applications I would assume it is a setting in audacity. Make sure that it points to the correct sound source.
<BlueEagle> textix: I already answered that.
<coz_> sjd,  this issue is not as important as your health  so go rest :)
<maco> RenatoSilva: oooh hmm dunno about doing that
<sjd> mMezquitale: I have a dell studio 14 laptop. Karmic is up. Alsa 1.0.21. pulseaudio. everything. drivers seems to be fine. still no sound. i have sound in the jack too.
<RenatoSilva> maco: ok
<jigal> an anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343915?
<mMezquitale> sjd, what is the output of /proc/asound/modules/
<sjd> coz_: but seriously. I need sound. Its something like a challenge which I made to my friends as they would choose free software.
<BlueEagle> sjd: Let me see if I understand this correctly: You have sound in the headphone jack, but not in the internal speakers?
<sjd> BlueEagle: EXACTLY
<tobiasz> BlueEagle the command you mentioned returns:  0 snd_emu10k1
<coz_> sjd,  understood....
<sin7ax> anyone know where i'd find a quick guide to joining a windows domain???
<sjd> mMezquitale: there is no /proc/asound/modules/
<coz_> sjd,   see if there is a setting for on/off of the laptop speakers
<textix> BlueEagle you mean by using the cat command?
<RenatoSilva> epinky, coz_, maco: thanks for help!
<textix> it shows up all the devices running, right+
<BlueEagle> sjd: Have you unplugged the device in the headphone jack?
<coz_> RenatoSilva,  ok guy
<sjd> mMezquitale: but there are other folders like card0 card1 intel hdmi etc
<sjd> BlueEagle: yeah
<tobiasz> in sound properties there should be monitor of [sound card] in INPUT tab
<tobiasz> why isn't it there
<BlueEagle> sjd: (I haven't followed your conversatoin so I am sorry for any dupes)
<tobiasz> BlueEagle
<maco> sjd: can you download and run http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh (note thats a bash script not a sh script)
<BlueEagle> textix: That is one way to do it. Start with one device that appears likely and cat it then press buttons on your remote.
<sjd> BlueEagle: it is okay. I have been typing it since a long time. its always at my fingertips!
<mMezquitale> sjd, what is the output of sudo aplay -l
<WizardOfOz_> coz_: how about
<mMezquitale> sjd use paste bin
<BlueEagle> textix: If none of the devices in /dev/input provice results (will appear as garbled characters) then the device is not recognized by the kernel (missing module?)
<sjd> mMezquitale: okay.
<portuguesemafia> anyone now how to connect the neo freerunner to ubuntu? it doesnt show up
<BlueEagle> tobiasz: I think that is an optional channel.
<BlueEagle> tobiasz: Not sure about that one tho.
<Cooler> hi 2 all
<ratshell> hello
<BlueEagle> tobiasz: If you use alsamixer (did it just return one line and no control panel?) then you should find it.
<aeon-ltd> wazzup
<sjd> mMezquitale: http://pastebin.ca/1698634
<tobiasz> bbl BlueEagle thx for help so far
<sin7ax> !domain
<Cooler> .учше
<gbs-wes> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/academia_vs_business.png
<Pici> !offtopic | gbs-wes
<ubottu> gbs-wes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<docmax> hello, BACKSPACE in firefox for going one page back doesnt work... any ideas?
 * gbs-wes fap-fap-faps
<Pici> gbs-wes: Please stop, this is a support channel. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jazzencat> i have an Atheros AR9285 wifi card with the latest ubuntu, but I am getting very weak wifi signal (sub-50%) even when close to the router.  I haven't been able to find a fix for this model card when searching google.
<sjd> maco: trying..
<BlueEagle> textix: Do you have a kernel module that should help you use the remote?
<mMezquitale> sjd, ubuntu recognises your hardware, that is good, lets find out if you have the software installed that's needed to use your audio card, again use paste bin to tell me the output of this: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<Pici> docmax: navigate to about:config in firefox and search for browser.backspace_action , set that to 1 to enable using backspace to go back one page.
<jazzencat> can someone point me in the right direction, or is it a work in progress bug with the free drivers for atheros?
<luist> what application i can use to make a software fluxogram?
<sjd> maco: http://pastebin.ca/1698637
<sjd> mMezquitale: taking
<docmax> pici thanks
<sjd> mMezquitale: http://pastebin.ca/1698641
<draconas> i got ubuntu dual boot with a halfy-done windows installation (its an illegal copy), and i'd like to unsinstall ubuntu without harming windows, problem is, is that i dont think the disk came with the right thing, and recovery consol for windows is giving me the compressed NTLDR error
<klown> !ss
<dare> is there a way to change the position of notifications?
<himuraken> Howdy all, got a server with consistently high load averages. Top is usually very idle, cpu wait is near 27%. iostat shows the same CPU wait time. SUggestions on finding the bottleneck?
<BlueEagle> sjd: Do you have a hardware volume control for the jack?
<aeon-ltd> draconas: please don't advertise your illegal actions, not all linux users are pirates and hackers
<sjd> BlueEagle: no
<grawity> aeon-ltd: Huh?
<coz_> sjd,  what is the make and model again? let me google the specs
<BlueEagle> sjd: Is the volume in the jack affected by adjustments made to the software volume control?
<Ixguy> Hi channel.. Anyone familiar with pftp-shit?
<mMezquitale> sjd, your hardware is recognized, the software modules are installed, it could be a simple setting in hardware, as in turn the volume up, simple setting in karmic, or a little bit of configuration that you need to do to make your sound card work, first run "alsamixer" and turn the volume up, then go to "sound" applet  in preferences and make sure you have the correct soundcard in "output" tab
<maco> sjd: bash, not sh
<draconas> aeon-ltd: excuse me, i needed the xp to replace vista since my $400 laptop was getting ate up BY vista, im pretty sure you'd do the same if you had to
<tomek__> hi all
<sjd> maco: oh
<maco> sjd: when it completes, itll give you a url to share here
<dare> why is gnome-osd-properties not shipped with karmic? it's using gnome-osd for the annoying notification position right?
<sjd> mMezquitale: but I tried! volumes are up. I have the device selected.
<BlueEagle> dare: Which notifications? The one in the top right just a bit out from the corner?
<aeon-ltd> draconas: anyways you can remove the ubuntu partition, but (from memory (2 years ago)) grub doesn't die with it
<lyhana8> does any here know how to install ppa-purge ?
<mMezquitale> sjd, is it a laptop or a desktop?  is the sound card built in? are you trying to hear sound from a computer speaker or headphones?
<dare> BlueEagle: the ones that appear to tell me my laptop battery capacity is low, or I connceted to a wifi network
<coz_> sjd,   what is make and model again so I can google the specs?
<draconas> aeon-ltd: your sure it wont kill windows if i delete the ubuntu partitions?
<sjd> mMezquitale: laptop. built in sound card
<Alien_Freak> someone explain this to me... I have a screen session on a single machine... I run nc -l 3306 and then on the other screen I do telnet localhost 3306 but it fails....
<sjd> coz_: dell studio 14. 1440
<BlueEagle> dare: Good question. I havent thought about that. First one needs to identify the application actually showing those notifications and then find a configuration file for that application. In there it would most likely be possible to alter the position (and timeout)
<mMezquitale> sjd, are you trying to hear sound from the headphones or the computer speaker?
<dare> BlueEagle: it's annoying right after logging in to see notification messages spammed across the center of my screen
<sjd> mMezquitale: not really. i want sound in the normal speaker
<aeon-ltd> draconas: unlikely, but like i said if grub dies and you have no mbr its unbootable, if grub doesn't die, grub is useless except for booting windows
<sjd> mMezquitale: im getting mad
<sjd> :(
<sdwrage> sjd, you gonna turn into the hulk? :D
<sjd> sdwrage: lol ! I dont know what to do! you know we believe long live FS :D
<mMezquitale> sjd, i've had problems like that before, i've been using sound ever since you could hear sound on both headphones and speaker at the same time,  didnt know the speakers were on and I had my headphones on
<BlueEagle> dare: I am thinking that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD may yeld useful clues
<boomernang> sjd, what does aplay -l say?
<dare> BlueEagle: ty
<sjd> mMezquitale: uh oh
<julio> hola
<julio> q tal
<mMezquitale> boomernang,  hardware is recognized, modules are already installed, he's stlil not getting any sound
<BlueEagle> dare: It may be the wrong tree alltogether tho.
<boomernang> sjd, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<rethus> hi, in kde i have a taskbar in the kicker... right klick on icon give me options of the programms... in xfce this seems not to work anymore... any idea?
<sjd> boomernang: http://pastebin.ca/1698634
<BlueEagle> dare: Acually, that appears to be very much the right tree.
<sjd> boomernang: karmic
<dare> BlueEagle: looks like there's no getting rid of it now :P
<sjd> mMezquitale: hmm. But. What do you suggest next?
<mMezquitale> sjd, what is the output of lspci -v |grep Audio
<boomernang> man aplay
<boomernang> woops
<boomernang> try play a sound through the terminal sjd
<mMezquitale> sjd, we need to figure out what is broken, it's probably a config setting somewhere but first we must determine what your machine can see
<BlueEagle> dare: Well the alternative would be to send all notifications to /dev/null and I don't think you want that.
<sjd> mMezquitale: okay.
<sjd> mMezquitale: http://pastebin.ca/1698663
<sjd> boomernang: how to?
<harovali1> hi, please help me. My karmic machine has two NICs, eth0 and eth2. External pings that enter through eth0 are responded. External pings that enter through eth2 are not responded. The firewall is open to all traffic.
<boomernang> sjd, grab an ogg from somewhere.. or wav... and type aplay nameoffile.ogg
<dare> BlueEagle: indeed, i'll just put up with this nuisance and hope gnome doesn't get any more in my face
<boomernang> sjd, or this.. aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<boomernang> do you hear anything?
<epinky> harovali1: posts results of "sudo ifconfig -a" , use pastebin
<harovali1> how does avahi play ?
<BlueEagle> dare: See also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/438536
<sjd> boomernang: tried. no sound
<Neremor> hello! is there a way to test 5.1 sound of pulseaudio? something like "speaker-test" does via alsa? i mean something that directly addresses pulseaudio...
<dare> BlueEagle: yes, that does seem the solution.. but from that overview you sent it's designed to be closer to vertical center :-\
<sjd> mMezquitale: ?
<Besogon> harovali1: use NetworkManager to turn avahi on
<mMezquitale> sjd, my apologies, im kinda slow today, what is the output of "/proc/asound/modules/"???  you should see one line
<boomernang> sjd, go to System -> Preferences -> Main Menu.. then on the left scroll down to System/Preferences.. then make sure 'Multimedia Systems Selector' is ticked.. click close.. then go back to System -> Prefernces.. and click on it..
<boomernang> click the test button... if no sound.. click on alsa for the drop down menu.. then click test
<MaXlMuS> hello guys
<sjd> mMezquitale: that folder does not exist
<mMezquitale> sjd, you need to install alsa base LoL  go to synaptic and search for alsa-base
<git__> can curl handle ajax?
<ibuclaw> sjd, I think mMezquitale means:  cat /proc/asound/modules
<sjd> ibuclaw: the same
<BlueEagle> dare: That was for lucid (10.04). Only five and a half month till you get it in the bottom-right corner.
<mMezquitale> sjd, my apologies i meant to cat "cat /proc/asound/modules"
<BlueEagle> git__: I think you want #php for that one.
<sjd> mMezquitale: alsa-base is installed
<grawity> BlueEagle: curl isn't a PHP thing, is it?
<sjd> mMezquitale:  0 snd_hda_intel  1 snd_hda_intel
<grawity> git__: AJAX is done using JavaScript - so no. curl only does basic HTTP requests, doesn't care about the page contents _at all_.
<boomernang> sjd, did you do what I said?
<BlueEagle> grawity: Maybe it is not. It may be my bad, but PHP does curl atleast. :)
<grawity> BlueEagle: PHP has a curl library - but there's also a command-line program, and libs for other languages.
<BlueEagle> git__: You would most likely want to ask that in the irc channel of your favorite scripting language.
<greymaus> Checking in...
<S0me1> hi
<BlueEagle> grawity: That better? ;)
<S0me1> anyone try convert pdf2doc?
<greymaus> ok...checking out
<BlueEagle> git__: Also #curl is a channel on this IRC network. You may want to try there.
<S0me1> I am looking for software
<ibuclaw> S0me1, that is very generic ... anything specific?
<BlueEagle> s0me1: Any software in particular you are looking for?
<sjd> boomernang: im doing.
<S0me1> just I wanna convert pdf2doc, but 4 sure free :)
<sjd> boomernang: i ticked the multimedia selector. selected alsa. for the output. clicked test button with the "defau device. testing is running. no sound
<BlueEagle> s0me1: Is that a pdf containig text or just images of text?
<S0me1> both
<mMezquitale> sjd, I dont believe the sound card is supported by ALSA, sorry, that is one of the reasons I didnt buy a dell studio laptop, your sound card is this Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<sjd> mMezquitale: oh my goodness. so what am I to do now?
<BlueEagle> s0me1: So you would not need to run OCR on the image before converting it?
<mMezquitale> sjd, you can look up Intel sound cards that are supported here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel
<boomernang> sjd, what happens if you click pulseaudio?
<sjd> boomernang: testing runs. no sound
<romanista> romanista
<theadmin1> How can I convert an .ogv to .avi?
<romanista> Hi
<mMezquitale> sjd, another option is to log in to the channel at other times and ask specifically for someone that has your sound hardware, mention you have a dell studio 14 with the Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) sound card or you can go to the forums and search for the sound card, hopefully someone figured out how to make it work or someone wrote drivers for it
<romanista> where can i download linux fedora 10?
<mMezquitale> romanista, this channnel is for ubuntu support
<romanista> ok
<sjd> mMezquitale: i dont find ICH9 there
<Arkturus> My samba stopped working it was working just fine for about a week I went away on holidays and now my server decided to poop with no explination or intervention Halp..  This is my smb conf any help would be appreciated http://paste.ubuntu.com/333268/
<aaron11> Hello the tray icon of pidgin is not getting transparent http://imagebin.org/73772. This affects the look of my new Windows 7 theme
<S0me1> BlueEagle: I am just try find out any script or software convert pdf forms to doc
<Pici> romanista: #fedora would be a good place to start.
<theadmin1> romanista: On fedoraproject.org. But this is a ubuntu channel
<mMezquitale> sjd, you want to search by the type of chip that you have, you can find it using this: "lspci -v | grep Audio"
<TrevorRose2010> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone could help me a bit with an issue I'm having.
<boomernang> mMezquitale, doesnt the dell studio 15 have the same soundcard?
<romanista> does anyone know chemicalsoft: chemsketch or isis draw could be installed on ubuntu?
<boomernang> i know that works
<aaron11> !ask | TrevorRose2010
<ubottu> TrevorRose2010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mMezquitale> boomernang, dont know, i dont have a dell studio 15
<Arkturus> aaron11, Id think its just how the tray icon was made its probably not been created with a transparent background.
<dare> BlueEagle: the comments for that bug are very interesting especially the developer quote about reducing customizability.. ubuntu will not keep users for long if it cannot grow/change as they do
<TrevorRose2010> Alright, so, my audio driver is a realtek audio driver, I downloaded the ubuntu version yesterday, but I'm a complete newb with this stuff and have no idea how to install. The instructions make no since and I was wondering if someone could help me get it installed.
<mMezquitale> sjd, your next step is to file a bug report , go to launchpad.net, create an account and file a bug report, hopefully someone will write drivers for it eventually
<aaron11> Arkturus: Do you know where the tray Icon is placed in the file systems? I think I can gimp it up a little :-)
<sjd> mMezquitale: oh okay. so no sound until that.?! lol. I lost the challenge :(
<aaron11> TrevorRose2010: Please show me the instructions
<BlueEagle> s0me1: Well, the closest I can bring you is to convert to djvu and that doesn't get you closed to your goal. What you would most likely need to do is a copy/paste job as far as I can tell.
<eventi> any idea why cron would not email output?
<mMezquitale> sjd, it looks like some people have it up and running thouh although on other machines, search for your chip intel 82801I
<aaron11> TrevorRose2010: Oh! Wait I have to go. Bie!
<Arkturus> aaron11, My ubuntu-jitsu is getting a little rusty as i've switched my desktops back to doze since seven.  but im sure you could find out all the installed files via apt for the pidgn package and grep it to filter different graphics formants
<Arkturus> My samba stopped working it was working just fine for about a week I went away on holidays and now my server decided to poop with no explination or intervention Halp..  This is my smb conf any help would be appreciated http://paste.ubuntu.com/333268/
<sjd> mMezquitale: I searched that in the alsa wiki, but no good results
<BlueEagle> Where did s0me1 go? :/
<sjd> mMezquitale: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Special:Search?search=Intel+Corporation+82801I&go=Go
<sjd> boomernang: ?
<TrevorRose2010> aaron11: Manual install:
<TrevorRose2010> Step 1. unzip source code
<TrevorRose2010>         tar xfvj alsa-driver-1.0.xx.tar.bz2
<TrevorRose2010> Step 2. Turn on sound support from kernel config
<FloodBot5> TrevorRose2010: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TrevorRose2010> 	(soundcore module, default turn on)
<TrevorRose2010> Step 3. Complied source code
<boomernang> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_82801I_HDA
<boomernang> it is supported
<boomernang> that should fix it up for you
<lavish> hi all. Is there a way to get rid of pulseaudio? If I try to remove it synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop too
<TrevorRose2010> arron11: http://paste.ubuntu.com/333273/
<sjd> mMezquitale: the link from boomernang says "This sound chip is supported by the snd-hda-intel kernel module, even though it is not listed on the Alsa Driver Page."
<AndyGraybeal> where is my syslog in ubuntu (i'm a newb)
<sjd> boomernang: how?
<boomernang> sjd, on that website man - read
<Arkturus> My samba needs some troubleshooting I have no idea why it stopped working Ihttp://paste.ubuntu.com/333268/
<mMezquitale> sjd, maybe someone in #alsa can help you figure out how to configure it then, I already helped you as much as I can, you know what the problem is, you know what hardware you have, now you want someone to help you configure it, if you ever find someone in #alsa they will be able to help you more throughly
<Arkturus> My samba needs some troubleshooting I have no idea why it stopped working I've pasted my smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/333268/  Sorry for the double msg.
<TrevorRose2010> Alright, this is my issue. I downloaded my driver, but I have no idea how to install it. I've got my instructions pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/333273/
<TrevorRose2010> if anyone can help, please do :]
<sjd> mMezquitale: okay.
<sjd> boomernang: yeah found. copied to the alsa.conf should I restart?
<Arkturus> I cant even see my server in the network page on doze under computers anymore.
<boomernang> hang on - pastebin your alsa-base.conf before your restart
<boomernang> so i can check it for you
<sjd> boomernang: okay
<sjd> boomernang: okay
<sjd> boomernang: http://pastebin.ca/1698715
<boomernang> sjd, make sure you got alsa set in the 'multimedia system selector' before you reboot. goodluck
<sjd> boomernang: okay.
<sjd> boomernang: what about the device?
<boomernang> sjd, what can you choose from?
<sjd> boomernang: default? HDA Generic? ATI?
<Arkturus> Why is samba so flakey... :(
<boomernang> sjd, HDA Generic
<Bhudda28> Hello, I would like to get help with Ubuntu install that keeps rebooting every 10 to 15 min.  My system is a dual boot system.  I have Ubuntu as the boot drive and set to master in the Bios.  I also have Windows 7 on a Raid array.  Windows 7 gives me no problems but when I boot into Ubuntu the screen goes black and needs reboot after 10 to 15 min.  I think that even though the raid array is recognized in Ubuntu and I can go in a
<N3OInc> howdy
<sjd> boomernang: okay. let me reboot.
<exhilarated> When I copied a pdf file from my Ubuntu (it's copied from Windows) and pasted it on my Windows again, it is unreadable. Why?
<N3OInc> Permissions?
<exhilarated> N3OInc: It's an unknow type of file on Windows.
<N3OInc> Anyone have issues with Ubuntu on a laptop. When I close my screen, it stays black no matter what I try?
<VanessaE> Ok, I've googled for this already and nothing helps:  How do I permanently, totally, and completely disable the ability for Ubuntu to start this @&^$%@ BulletProofX thing?
<N3OInc> exhilarated: Heard.
<VanessaE> (without breaking the system, I mean)
<minerva> is the netbook-remix version the one to use for a laptop?
<N3OInc> Nah, Standard 9.10
<Arkturus> Bump?
<minerva> what's the netbook release for?
<N3OInc> It's not just X, because I cant get a terminal
<N3OInc> ..Netbooks. Systems of different architecture than standard Intel or AMD chips / chipsets
<VanessaE> anyone? Please?
<minerva> hm
<jiggahuu> ??
<VanessaE> this is keeping a machine from starting X properly7
<minerva> i don't know what a netbook is, apparently
<Arkturus> minerva, google "asus eeepc" or "acer aspire one"
<Aruna> i am unable to connect to Wifi :( anyone help me.
<jiggahuu> wifi probs eh?
<Aruna> yes
<jiggahuu> whats the problem?
<Aruna> i have installed  ubuntu in my laptop
<Arkturus> minerva, they are really lightweight notebooks that are conciddered sub notebooks due to their specs as they are designed for ultraportability and not to be a portable desktop replacement.
<Aruna> i removed windownvista completely and instlaled only  Ubuntu.
<N3OInc> Aruna: System OS, System Make Model Form Factor
<jiggahuu> does the os recognize your nic?
<Aruna> HP
<sld> boomernang: no sound still. oh my go
<N3OInc> Laptop, Desktop? Any model numbers you can see on the front side of the device?
<Aruna> i can see Wifi Network but it shows Disabled
<Aruna> Laptop HP
<jiggahuu> ifconfig -a
<N3OInc> dvXXXX, Pavillion ?
<jiggahuu> whats the iface called? wlan0, rausb0, etc?
<Aruna> altec lansing
<sld> boomernang: what do you suggest next?
<Aruna> i dont see anything
<jiggahuu> if it's not listed, need to maybe install drivers or get updated kernel
<Arkturus> How come noone seems to like supporting samba in this room :P  I have to do this all via cli noone seems to like touching the subject.
<p2004a> Hi I have got a problem, I have just installed Glest and when I ran the game and clicked the mouse, the cursor went to to the right bootom corner of the screen how can I fix it?? (sory for english)
<jiggahuu> what kinda card u got?
<Aruna> how to find driver ?
<sld> boomernang: ?
<Aruna> how to find the card name ?
<mMezquitale> Arkturus, because this is #ubuntu support?!?
<VanessaE> Ok, I've googled for this already and nothing helps:  How do I permanently, totally, and completely disable the ability for Ubuntu to start this @&^$%@ BulletProofX thing?  This is keeping a machine from fully booting!
<jiggahuu> need to know type of card first
<ironfoot495> HI is there someone who can help me figure out how to use a microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse on ubuntu 10.4
<N3OInc> Alrighty. You would need to figure out what kind of chipset your wireless card uses and attempt to download the drivers and install them, or, you could bridge a connection via wired with a cross over cable and just update. Usually updating finds the drivers you need and you can use the Third-Party Driver tool built in to Ubuntu to graphically enable the card with relative low pain
<Aruna> how can i get the card name ?
<kiara> hi
<Arkturus> mMezquitale, well its samba in ubuntu..  I guess i could try #samba or #smb
<jiggahuu> lspci -v | less
<S0me1> Aruna: lspci
<Aruna> ook wait...
<mMezquitale> Arkturus, you probably will have better luck there since it looks like no one logged in right now uses samba
<dAlfa89_> Arkturus, what's the problem?
<boomernang> sld, im trying to find something.
<Arkturus> mMezquitale, I will give it a go i just figured it was probably an issue on the ubuntu side.
<ibuclaw> Arkturus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<sld> boomernang: okay waiting.
<Arkturus> dAlfa89_, well i set up ubuntu a while ago using the link ibuclaw just linked but when i went away on holidays it totally stopped working.
<Aruna> lspci displays so many data !
<jiggahuu> you can pipe it into grep
<Arkturus> dAlfa89_, with no real explination.. :S  It was working seemelessly before.
<jiggahuu> lspci -v | grep <whatever you wanna filter>
<jiggahuu> like lspci -v | less ethernet
<jiggahuu> oooops
<jiggahuu> like lspci -v | grep ethernet
<dAlfa89_> Arkturus, stopped working how?
<ibuclaw> Aruna, I disagree - it doesn't show enough. ;)
<Arkturus> ibuclaw, I'm staring at that guide wondering what could be wrong with my configuration but it looks like i did everything right :S...  I have the worst luck with samba.
<jiggahuu> or less specific, like lspci -v | grep driver
<Aruna> ok
<Arkturus> dAlfa89_, well its not showing up in any computers on my network
<ibuclaw> Arkturus, can you ssh into the server?
<Aruna> so many drivers
<Arkturus> ibuclaw, yep I've got an ssh open atm
<jiggahuu> hang on
<ibuclaw> Arkturus, can you confirm samba is running?
<Aruna> b43 pci bridge ?
<jiggahuu> lemme plug in my wifi card and see what mine says
<Arkturus> ibuclaw, running top...
<jiggahuu> oh!
<jiggahuu> broadcom
<Aruna> is it that one ?
<ibuclaw> Arkturus, sudo service samba status
<jiggahuu> well, that could be ethernet
<ibuclaw> usually does the trick ...
<jiggahuu> hang on
<dAlfa89_> !who | jiggahuu Aruna
<ubottu> jiggahuu Aruna: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jiggahuu> im guessing ur on ethernet now?
<Arkturus> ibuclaw, smbd and nmbd are running.
<Aruna> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jiggahuu> what comes up when u type iwconfig?
<Aruna> ubottu:  thank you :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ibuclaw> Arkturus, have they been restarted since discovering the fault?
<N3OInc> Isn't ubottu so helpful
<N3OInc> Lol.
<ibuclaw> N3OInc, he is only a robot
<N3OInc> ibuclaw: I am aware, thank you.
<Arkturus> ibuclaw, i've run "sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload" a couple times to try and jog it.
<grawity> ibuclaw: You mean only humans can ever be helpful? :(
<N3OInc> ibuclaw: I was being sarcastic... My apologizes.
<Aruna> jiggahuu 3 lines saying no wireless estensions
<Aruna> lo
<Aruna> eth0
<Aruna> and pan0
<jiggahuu> Aruna, yeah, no drivers installed
<Aruna> jiggahuu:  :( what to do now !
<Arkturus> ibuclaw, I've also restarted the whole server several times.
<jiggahuu> well the first thing is to figure out make/model of card.
<jiggahuu> hang o
<jiggahuu> on
<ibuclaw> grawity, well ... a microwave is only useful for heating things - not doing my homework.
<N3OInc> Any insight on this strange laptop screen closed lock up thing?
<ibuclaw> Arkturus, okies ... is the server pingable?
<ibuclaw> Arkturus, actually - ignore that, you are ssh'd into it ;)
<Arkturus> ibuclaw, ;)
<ibuclaw> Arkturus, check firewall settings then ...
<jiggahuu> arturis, is your card pci or usb?
<jiggahuu> sorry Aruna, is your card pci or usb?
<Aruna> jiggahuu:  no idea :(
<Aruna> jiggahuu: i see its pci
<Arkturus> ibuclaw, I just run a pfsense box with snort at my entrypoint to the internet so as this is a lan issue I dont believe thats causing an issue :S.
<Aruna> jiggahuu:  some thing like  b43 pci bridge
<jiggahuu> probably pci, unless you plug it in on the side of your computer
<fretegi_part_2> hey guys
<jiggahuu> actually, my fault
<fretegi_part_2> quick question
<jiggahuu> that b43 is your wireless driver
<jiggahuu> *card
<Aruna> jiggahuu: what to do now :(
<jiggahuu> you need to get the broadcom drivers installed
<Aruna> jiggahuu: oook
<dAlfa89_> !who | jiggahuu
<ubottu> jiggahuu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jiggahuu> there is alot of info for that nowadays
<fretegi_part_2> how do i take an .iso and put it on a usb drive in a manner than makes it useable, say a live install cd for example?
<Aruna> jiggahuu:  how to fine it and how to download it ? any site ?
<dAlfa89_> !usb | fretegi_part_2
<ubottu> fretegi_part_2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fretegi_part_2> thanks
<jiggahuu> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<dassouki> I'm not sure what happened, I'm using openjdk 1.6. on 9.10 ... but all my menus in all the java  based apps have disappeared. the apps otherwise work fine, and
<jiggahuu> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<dassouki> no crashes
<sisif> Hello guys. Is there any alternate driver for ATI video card (except the official one from AMD) which could give me better 3d performance ?
<havocspartan> ok you all have answered this question a billion times i bet but i i keep getting "make sure rfmon is enabled" when i type airodump-ng eth1. trying to crack wep passwords and its kinda hard when thats a key command
<Flare-Laptop> !ati | sisif
<ubottu> sisif: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MDXRL> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRxHrzq7Yqs&feature=related
<Flare-Laptop> !ot | MDXRL
<jiggahuu> havocspartan, use iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<ubottu> MDXRL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Arkturus> ibuclaw, so you can see how im kinda frustrated ... :S
<jiggahuu> replace wlan0 with your card name
<Aruna> jiggahuu: it shows lot of ubuntu command to download .. if i dont access net how can i download in my ubuntu system lol
<N3OInc> Damn, ubott is on overdrive today
<Flare-Laptop> N3OInc: Actually I did that.
<jiggahuu> Aruna, how are you connected now? and on what os?
<N3OInc> Oh. Howdy Flare
<Aruna> my desktop
<ibuclaw> Arkturus, aye, but with networking you have to break things down bit by bit ;)
<Aruna> jiggahuu: i have direct link to my desktop.
<jiggahuu> oh, so you're on a different comp altogether
<havocspartan> jiggahuu rror for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<havocspartan>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device
<sidd> hello everyone...can sommone please tell me how can i speed up my mouse in ubuntu
<ibuclaw> Arkturus, check the system isn't blocking the port, check the router is port forwarding as it should, etc.
<jiggahuu> i know your pain lol
<ibuclaw> and port forwarding to the right location
<Flare183> sidd: Goto the system menu, preferences, mouse
<ibuclaw> try to connect via hostname
<jiggahuu> Aruna: you at home right now?
<Aruna> jiggahuu: yes i have laptop and desktop.
<ibuclaw> Arkturus, try to connect via ip address, etc, etc, etc
<N3OInc> Aruna: According to chat history... You're running the same chipset that I am. Broadcom 43. All I did was get connected to the net and update
<jiggahuu> Aruna, both have ethernet ports?
<N3OInc> Aruna: Do you have a cross-over ethernet cable
<Arkturus> ibuclaw, Ill try ip connect as theres had nothing special changed on this router that should affect it.
<havocspartan> jiggahuu, error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device
<sidd> thank you very much.....but there is no option to increase scrolling speed any tip for that?
<bakarat> ok rather annoying, since late 9.04, and also in 9.10, the numpad keys have stopped working on my dell laptop (mind you, only in gnome, they work in kde...)
<jiggahuu> havocspartan, change wlan0 to your iface name
<N3OInc> ...Wait... Can't you just plug directly into your Modem/ish with Eth. and update?
<jiggahuu> havocspartan, use ifconfig -a  OR iwconfig to find out iface name
<Aruna> N3OInc, jiggahuu, i can connect internet throught cable if you want. i can detatch net from desktop and connect to laptop.
<Flare183> havocspartan: type in iwconfig and you should see your wireless cards name
<jiggahuu> Aruna, that's what i would suggest
<Flare183> on the terminal I mean.
<klown> I have a logitech mx620 mouse that has a search button on it.  can anyone tell me how to remap that button?  xev is showing no output for it.  When I press it, it loads the screen up with gnome-search-tool windows, (like 50 or so)  any help would be greatly appreciated.
<N3OInc> Aruna: You should get online that way, and run an update
<sidd> Flare183:thank you very much.....but there is no option to increase scrolling speed any tip for that?
<jiggahuu> in linux, you can be connected to ethernet and wireless simultaneously
<Aruna> jiggahuu: but what command i need to use.
<jiggahuu> Aruna, command for what?
<Aruna> N3OInc:  you mean update whole ubuntu ?
<N3OInc> Aruna: You can do it all graphically. 9.09/9.10
<N3OInc> Aruna: Just use the update tool.
<havocspartan> jiggahuu, thats my lan settings is it not? im currentl wireless and have a modem set up for wep cracking practice
<Aruna> jiggahuu,N3OInc, i am using 9 10
<Flare183> sidd: There is a possibility that you could do it via the xorg.conf file maybe. But Idk exactly how to do that.
<Aruna> jiggahuu,N3OInc,  ok i will run a full update now..
<jiggahuu> havocspartan, those are your interface names
<N3OInc> Jah
<jiggahuu> Aruna, you probably dont need to do that
<jiggahuu> seriously
<N3OInc> jiggahuu: It would be the easiest way to get the drivers installed.
<Aruna> jiggahuu,N3OInc, if i do update all.. will i get the driver also ?
<jiggahuu> B43 drivers are so old, there isnt anything new in 9.10 that wasnt there since 8.10
<havocspartan> jiggahuu, correct my wireless name is eth1.
<bakarat> since late 9.04, and also in 9.10, the numpad keys have stopped working on my dell laptop (mind you, only in gnome, they work in kde...), my wireless is the other way around, works in gnome, and while kde says it's connected, i in fact have no ip and no connectivity
<jiggahuu> N3OInc, really?
<jiggahuu> Aruna, if N3OInc says it worked for him i'd try it
<govatent> hello guys. I need help trying to install ubuntu 9.10 x86 on a laptop that has a broken cd drom drive. I have a floppy, usb ports (non bootable) and i might have network booting as it's in the bios but not sure if the card really supports it. what's my best option for using ubuntu on this?
<N3OInc> jiggahuu: I had to do it in 9.09 and 9.10 to get my comp on wifi. Inspiron 2200 running the B43 under Third-Party
<Aruna> jiggahuu,N3OInc, ok Gurus :) i wll run the update now :)
<jiggahuu> havocspartan, your wireless name is eth1? lol
<jiggahuu> so iwconfig shows eth1 as your wireless card?
<N3OInc> Aruna: Farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr from a guru... Im a linux nub.... Or a kumquat... Probably closer to a kumquat then a nub.
<jigal> QUESTION: can anyone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343915
<Aruna> jiggahuu,N3OInc,  i just today killed Windows from my laptop now freedom from windows lol
<jiggahuu> Aruna, i aint a guru either, but always glad to help if i can
<cesare_> r explosionirc.org
<Aruna> Thank you so much :)
<havocspartan> jiggahuu, haha i know that was default. im using backtrack 4 and didnt bother changing it. iwconfig says lo no wireless extension, eth0 no wireless coneection and eth1 has ieee , essid, and all the data
<jiggahuu> no prob
<Aruna> jiggahuu,N3OInc,  ok let me disconnect... attach network to my laptop and do a full update :) ok ?
<jiggahuu> havocspartan, yeah backtrack4 does have a weird naming scheme
<N3OInc> Aruna: You can always come back.
<jiggahuu> my wireless card is named differently in BT4 than in Ubuntu
<jiggahuu> Aruna, K, good luck man
<Aruna> jiggahuu,N3OInc,  ook i be back soon or may be connect net from ubuntu see you both soon :)
<Aruna> jiggahuu,N3OInc,  girl lol
<jiggahuu> Aruna, k. later man
<havocspartan> govatent, i would buy a new cd rom drive, ubuntu is too large for a floppy and i used cd. buy cd rom driver is fasest and eiest
<N3OInc> jiggahuu: Same here. My card is actually Intel yaddayadda. In BT3 its an Intel but it runs as the chipset name in Ubuntu
<bakarat> since late 9.04, and also in 9.10, the numpad keys have stopped working on my dell laptop (mind you, only in gnome, they work in kde...), my wireless is the other way around, works in gnome, and while kde says it's connected, i in fact have no ip and no connectivity
<jiggahuu> N3OInc, mine uses the chipset name in ubuntu and generic name in backtrack
<jiggahuu> brb, gotta get some doritos and a coke
<N3OInc> jiggahuu: Weird how that happens huh?
<rhorse> bakarat: check the settings for users as far as permisiion groups go. I've heard that could be an issue.
<xckpd7> what's the best way to install flash on ubuntu (jaunty) ?
<xckpd7> I'm kinda scared how it will affect my computer performance
<N3OInc> Anyone have any good resources on intermediate-advanced google hacking? Any kind of possible operator combination info or anything like that?
<jiggahuu> N3OInc, yeah it is
<klown> I have a logitech mx620 mouse that has a search button on it.  can anyone tell me how to remap that button?  xev is showing no output for it.  When I press it, it loads the screen up with gnome-search-tool windows, (like 50 or so)  any help would be greatly appreciated.
<havocspartan> jiggahuu, so you have any idea? if not ill figure it out eventually lol ill make sure to tell u so u can help othe rppl
<N3OInc> xckpd7: I think I actually installed the Adobe version, with no performance change, but check with the guys... Guys, Opinions on Flash ?
<jiggahuu> havocspartan, what is it youre trying 2 do?
<jiggahuu> havocspartan, put your card in mon mode?
<havocspartan> jiggahuu, airodump-ng gives me an error saying make sure rfmon is enabled
<jiggahuu> havocspartan, iwconfig eth1 mode monitor
<N3OInc> jiggahuu: Can someone help me clearly, cleanly, and simply identify the difference between promisc and monitor mode?
<trism> xckpd7: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jiggahuu> havocspartan, if that doesnt work, then first ifconfig eth1 down, then iwconfig mode monitor
<N3OInc> Errr Jiggahuu, you too man. lol
<subichan> for apache web users are www-data?
<jiggahuu> N3OInc, no difference from what i can tell
<N3OInc> jiggahuu: Heard, Ty
<xckpd7> trism: thanks I'll try that....
<xckpd7> N3OInc: cool thanks for the tip
<jiggahuu> N3OInc, NP
<tundrayeti311> after running virus scanner on my home directory, it says it has found viruses in ~/.mozilla . Has anyone else experienced this, or are familiar with the files that should be in that directory?  I'm fairly sure that these are false positives, but...
<abhifx> hi there, is there a way to download deb files from ppa using a download manager?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Aruna> I am back
<N3OInc> xckpd7: No problem mate. Just come on by when you can to return the favor, if you are un-sure, help is still help, just call it out to the others as I did.
<N3OInc> xckpd7:We gotta get this channel to blossom....
<jiggahuu> hey i'll be back in a minute
<N3OInc> Collective conscious or Collective logic... That is the real question
<klown> I have a logitech mx620 mouse that has a search button on it.  can anyone tell me how to remap that button?  xev is showing no output for it.  When I press it, it loads the screen up with gnome-search-tool windows, (like 50 or so)  any help would be greatly appreciated. (sorry for the resposts, but i cant find any help on the net)
<N3OInc> klown: I am unaware of any apps. available to allow those functions, but I am sure there must be a way to get the config for those extra buttons mapped over to something...
<epinky> klown: we are in the net :)
<klown> N3OInc, I found several how-tos on how to map all the keys, except for the search key.  its really annoying pressing it once, and having 50 windows pop up.
<klown> epinky, you know what i mean :P
<Pici> N3OInc: fyi, if you want to discuss other non-support related topics, we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<N3OInc> Pici: Was it off topic?
<bakarat> since update to 9.10, KDE seems to be connected to my wireless (that's what the connection manager seems to visually indicate anyway), but i have no ip, no connectivity, i already have the driver for my wifi installed (dell vostro) and it works in gnome, any ideas?
<N3OInc> Pici: I thought that the channel it self or the mouse settings of ubuntu in general where on topic.
<Pici> N3OInc: Maybe I was just confused by your collective conscious/logic comment.
<N3OInc> Pici: Sorry, I was establishing if we were here as a collective opinion and bias, or a collection of a logical/empirical bias.
<havocspartan1> jiggahuu, i got an error form that also
<hxxxxl> danish support?
<Pici> !dk | hxxxxl
<epinky> !dk | hxxxxl
<ubottu> hxxxxl: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<kaduk> Hi I removed virus called pulseaudio, how to install volume control applet for gnome panel ?
<abhifx> hi there, is there a way to download deb files from ppa using a download manager?
<havocspartan> jiggahuu, i got an error form that also
<havocspartan> jigghuu, the error is: error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<kaduk> How to install gnome panel applet to control sound volume ??
<kaduk> without pulseaudio
<rhorse> kaduk: I use volwheel, it stays as an icon in taskbar. But I think there are internal tools to do it also
<epinky> kaduk: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer ?
<kaduk> epinky, thanks
<chetnyBiOkOlszty> join sexpl
<chaitu_> :o
<TrevorRose2010> Hi guys, I'm trying to install this mac look ailike dock with avant window navigator on ubuntu 8.04
<egertonxx> I installed ubuntu netbook remix on my compaq netbook but my wifi is not working.
<sebsebseb> TrevorRose2010: Cairo Dock is the best dock, they say
<TrevorRose2010> and it isn't working. Says there is no public key? Alright. Where would I get that?
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  egertonxx
<ubottu> egertonxx: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> TrevorRose2010: not sure, but it's not in the repo
<TrevorRose2010> alright, thanks :]
<sebsebseb> TrevorRose2010: np
<dragon> what's better - apt-proxy or apt-cacher?
<nothingHappens> hi, why does ubuntu keep adding my other computer on my home network as a DNS server?
<egertonxx> thanks ubuttu
<nothingHappens> it's not, and having it in there slows down my network considerablt
<dragon> nothingHappens: are you using DHCP?
<nothingHappens> when i remove it though, it keeps coming back
<dragon> egertonxx: it's ubottu, not ubuttu.
<grawity> nothingHappens: Maybe because that "other computer" has a DHCP server running?
<nothingHappens> i am probably using dhcp, yes
<mun> hi
<nothingHappens> why would that computer have a dhcp server  running?
<dragon> nothingHappens: where's the DHCP server?
<mun> does anyone know how to change the theme used on the login screen in karmic?
<nothingHappens> my real dhcp servers, or my other computer?  incidentallyu, also ubuntu
<xckpd7> can anyone help me configure ubuntu sound?
<mun> and the splash screen as well. at the moment, it's just a white ubuntu logo.
<grawity> nothingHappens: Check the other computer. (If there are several DHCP servers reachable, the system just uses the first reply that arrives.)
<nothingHappens> i have 2 other dhcp servers
<nothingHappens> or dns
<nothingHappens> rather
<dragon> nothingHappens: are you behind a router?
<grawity> nothingHappens: sudo netstat -lpun, check for any programs listening on ports 67 or 68.
<nothingHappens> dragon, yes
<dragon> nothingHappens: check your router's config. that's where DNS servers are specified.
<oliver__> yo
<sebsebseb> mun: it can't be themed like the old one, I think all you can change is the icons and background some how
<sebsebseb> mun: themeing features will come later apparantly.  use KDM if you want a nice looking theme, the KDE one which is in the repo,  oryou can try slim  which is not in the repo, and meant to be pretty good, I haven't tried just yet though.
<mun> sebsebseb, but should the logo at bootup pulsate? mine's a white logo.
<dragon> apt-proxy or apt-cacher?
<nothingHappens> openvpn, dhclient, avahi-daemon, and nmbd show up on that netstat -lpun
<sebsebseb> mun: what was the question?  and yes your meant to get a white Ubuntu logo in the centre of the screen on boot up
<mun> sebsebseb, yeah, mine's just a white logo. is this the default?
<dragon> mun, yes it pulsates.
<nothingHappens> hm the router config had it in there for some reason
<mun> dragon, right. do you know how i can make it pulsate?
<sebsebseb> mun: you could get a second bit with GDM the default log in.  that says Ubuntu  in this like sand/dust theme
<nothingHappens> craziness
<sebsebseb> mun: when I did KDM though, I would  no longer get that
<dragon> mun, are you running karmic?
<sebsebseb> what does pulsates mean?
<mun> dragon, yeah
<mun> sebsebseb, as in whether, it animates.
<dragon> sebsebseb: glowing logo, with brightness increasing and then decreasing periodically.
<dragon> mun, most probably your graphics card doesn't support the pulsation effect.
<sebsebseb> dragon:  mun  ok thanks
<sebsebseb> mun: yes it's meant to like Flash or whatever,  and see my pm :)
<mun> dragon, hmm mine's a gf4. it worked in jaunty.
<dragon> mun, maybe just pretend that it's pulsating.
<mun> i think the upgrade screwed up my flash as well
<dragon> that's what i'd have done if i were you.
<mun> because i can't rewind or fast forward in youtube
<dragon> mun, that's unrelated to the pulsating effect at startup.
<nothingHappens> i think i know what happened.  the remains of an aborted attempt to get smb going on my home network
<mun> dragon, right. it used to in jaunty and i think my video card is powerful enough for that.
<nothingHappens> thanks guys
<mun> also, somehow i can't get twinview to work if i use nvidia 185, but only on 173.
<mun> i've also tried 190, but no luck.
<mun> this upgrade seems quite buggy
<sebsebseb> mun: oh an upgrade from jauntey?
<mun> sebsebseb, yeah
<sebsebseb> mun: Many people got issues after upgrading from jauntey,  plus those 9.04 Ext3 installs won't be upgraded to Ext4 on upgrade, and you won't get Grub 2 either
<VirusTB> h
<VirusTB> Hello
<VirusTB> Hello
<mun> hmm
<Deadman> hello
<nothingHappens> OH HAI
<Mini_raccoon> Hei
<sebsebseb> mun: you could try clean installing, but you may still get an issue or two or so
<Asad-away> anybody uses eclipse/PDT here ?
<MikeChelen> yeah
<sebsebseb> mun: and yes 9.10  is buggy here and there, and certain things that worked fine in Jaunty don't in Karmic,  and you can check out the release notes for the common issues
<sebsebseb> !notes |  mun
<ubottu> mun: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Asad-away> arggh ... since I upgraded to 9.10 many of the buttons in eclipse no longer do anything at all ..
<MFox> Asad-away: thats pretty normal
<mun> i wish i could revert back to juanty
<mun> it's a pain
<sebsebseb> mun: having a seperate /home makes clean installing or even distro hopping easier
<Asad-away> how is it normal MFox .. you mean to say it's a known bug ?
<sebsebseb> !home |  mun
<ubottu> mun: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mun> sebsebseb, yeah i already have
<MFox> Asad-away: no im just kidding ;)
<mun> but still, i got lots of packages installed already
<sebsebseb> mun: are they all from the repo?
<mun> sebsebseb, no.
<mun> a lot of haskell libraries
<sebsebseb> mun: not sure what you mean by that
<mun> sebsebseb, just third party libraries.
<drope-br> Hi, I set up a NAT using fwbuilder, set up dhcp and everything seems to be working fine for nat clients. However, it seems I can't access internet on the server. What firewall rule may be interfering on this? I'm using iptables as my firewall
<sebsebseb> mun: also  be careful where you get things, that aren't from the repo, since bad sources do/can exist
<mun> somehow karmic feels slower too
<trism> sebsebseb: haskell is a functional programming language
<sebsebseb> trism: I thought proggramming or whatever I think
<sebsebseb> mun: maybe since your on Ext3?
<sebsebseb> mun: however I tested with Ext3 and Ext4 and it  didn't seem to make much of a difference boot boot up, and shut down
<mun> sebsebseb, i'm on ext2 actually
<sebsebseb> mun: Why and that could be it
<mun> sebsebseb, i've been upgrading since intrepid
<sebsebseb> mun: you should have done Ext3 for Intrepid really :)
<mun> sebsebseb, from hardy actually.
<mun> did they have ext3 in hardy?
<sebsebseb> mun: well with hardy then,  or gone with something like XFS, but Ext2 hmm
<sebsebseb> mun: yes
<sebsebseb> Ext3 has been the default for all Ubuntu's
<sebsebseb> untill  9.10
<sebsebseb> 9.10 get's Ext4 by default instead
<mun> sebsebseb, sorry, it is ext3.
<egertonxx> which usb wireless adapter works well with ubuntu netbook remix
<sebsebseb> egertonxx: not sure, but
<sebsebseb> !hardware | egertonxx
<ubottu> egertonxx: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  egertonxx
<ubottu> egertonxx: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mun> maybe i will have to do a clean install.
<drope-br> Hi, I set up a NAT using fwbuilder, set up dhcp and everything seems to be working fine for nat clients. However, it seems I can't access internet on the server. What firewall rule may be interfering on this? I'm using iptables as my firewall.
<sebsebseb> mun: well if you do and you put 9.10 on,  Ext4 by default, but set up a seprate /home :)
<sebsebseb> mun: and you get Grub 2
<azlon> where can i view the logs for my ftpd?
<VirusTB> azlon, god question
<sebsebseb> mun: get your ISO from the torrent and it's probably fine,  get it from HTTP/FTP,  and  good idea to md5sum/sha1sum or both even, check it :)
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > mun
<azlon> VirusTB, nm, i got it... /var/log/messages
<ubottu> mun, please see my private message
<epinky> drope-br: we can't know if you don't post your rules :) , if you can post'em then use pastebin
<J1mB0> how can I activate the visual effects from ubuntu 9.10 @ vmware 7?
<[Kismet]> certainly something with your outbound rules though
<mun> sebsebseb, yeah thanks
<sebsebseb> mun: ok np
<mun> should i go for ext4 or ext3?
<RS-232> Any way to go back to previous page when deleting a node? is so anoying to be set to front page every time a node is deleted. Thanks
<RS-232> I was thinking to store in SESSION the last path that is not a form, and after node_delete is executed, then redirect to that path, any one can give me a couple of clues please?
<RS-232> what do you think?
<Pici> RS-232: Um. This is #ubuntu, are you sure you're asking in the right channel?
<RS-232> Pici: ooopsss, sorry I thought I was talking to #drupal
<sebsebseb> mun: if doing 9.10  go with Ext4
<RS-232> Sorry guys
<mun> ok thanks
<epinky> XD
<sebsebseb> mun: altough  there's something about really big data
<sebsebseb> mun: and how it might get currupted. see release notes for details
<sebsebseb> mun: however I assume if Ext4 wasn't stable enough, it woudn't be used as the default
<sebsebseb> for 9.10
<sebsebseb> !notes |  mun
<ubottu> mun: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<mun> sebsebseb, so should i use ext3 instead
<sebsebseb> mun: you will probably be fine with Ext4,  also  you should be backing up any important data else where anyway, because hard disks can just fail
<mun> ok
<ScoobyDoo> OK, So my script opens another file using "source another.bash" And it works wben i execute it in terminal but when i select "Run" it doesnt?
<seidos> mun: you might consider backing up using ubuntu one
<mun> thanks
<sebsebseb> mun: 2GB free space for Ubuntu One
<MasterOfDisaster> hi, I'm trying to setup an aiccu 6to4 static tunnel, but I can't ping the remote ipv6 endpoint
<sebsebseb> mun: then if you want more you can pay
<scott_tee> hello everyone.  I am having trouble with an external drive I just reformatted using parted
<mun> interesting
<MasterOfDisaster> I have a NAT environment, the tunnel is set up by one of the machines behind the nat
<scott_tee> df -h shows the size as 1.3GB
<ssd5> I am installing Ubuntu 9.10 Server on VirtualBox on XP. Right now it is asking me which kernel to install there are 5 in list generic, virtual, image-generic, image-virtual, image-2.6.31-14-generic, image-2.6.31-14-virtulal. may I know what are they and which one should I install?
<sebsebseb> mun: I haven't used One myself, well I have had the program open a few times   or so before
<sebsebseb> mun: external hard disks are good of course :)
<scott_tee> fdisk -l shows 150GB, which is the correct size
<sebsebseb> ssd5: hmm with XP as host :(
<jigal> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343915
<ssd5> yes
<sebsebseb> !server | ssd5
<ubottu> ssd5: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<scott_tee> parted /dev/sdb print shows the correct size as well
<MasterOfDisaster> i have configured the firewall to forward everything to the client like the faq suggested
<ssd5> ubottu, thanks a lot. I am now referring faqs. thanks for the link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marha> hi
<L-girl> привет)))
<L-girl> всем)))
<FloodBot5> L-girl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !ru | L-girl
<ubottu> L-girl: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<solexious> Will i run in to problems running 64bit ubuntu?
<cognitiaclaeves> By default Jed creates a symlink that strace is reporting it can't do on a CIFS mounted file system.  How do I get it not to do this?
<N3OInc> anyone speak russian?
<Berzerker-> !ru | N3OInc
<ubottu> N3OInc: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<epinky> solexious: let me see my crystall ball
<ssd5> sebsebseb, thanks
<AlexJonesFan> N3OInc, nastrovie
<night1ne> Anyone in here know what I need to convert .flv to .3gp?
<lainy_> MPD is playing, but the MPD values on my conky all display (null). Any help? Thanks.
<N3OInc> AlexJones: Funny... Thats the only think I know...Cheers Mate!
<N3OInc> Thing*
<solexious> epinky: ok, i will put it this way, can I run into problems running 64 rather than 32?
<epinky> solexious: ok, I'll put this way, we wil never know if you don't try
<solexious> excuse me for asking...
<Berzerker-> solexious, not really, simple answer.
<solexious> Berzerker-: Thanks
<grawity> night1ne: either ffmpeg or mencoder. Or, I think there's Handbrake - with a graphical interface - but never used it, so dunno if it supports either of these.
<N3OInc> Beef. What is beef? "Beef is high blood pressure and bad credit. Need a loan for your home and you're too broke to get it"
<night1ne> Okay. Thanks much :)
<N3OInc> "Where all in the same gang bread and butter."
<marha> hoe do i kno,  how much megas got my graphic card?
<xikteny> Anyone else noticed that the "Manual DNS" setting in gnome-ppp doesn't work at all?
<bakarat> is there openexchange support for exchange 2009 in kubuntu 9.10?
<bakarat> 2007*
<ulb> marha check on the vendor website
<erhos> hello world!
<h4writer> hi, is it possible to reset the startup image? I'm seeing the kubuntu-logo instead of the default ubuntu-logo (because I've installed kde nexto gnome)
<h4writer> so xsplash
<N3OInc> erhos: 10 $Hello 20 $How are you? 30 Wait
<erhos> i'm from argentina
<freewillie> hello
<erhos> and you?
<skyl> I want to append my string to the end of a text file.  $ echo 'string' > my.txt # ?
<trism> skyl: >>
<freewillie> Ive a little question, how do I rename a file with an unknow character
<N3OInc> I live in the United States.
<trism> skyl: for appending
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is the usb-creator coded by cononical or is it a universal app?
<skyl> trism, that's what I was thinking; trying to use my psychic abilities
<ronald_> is going to have a meeting here?
<guntbert> !info usb-creator | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator transitional meta-package for GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.12 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ronald_> ubuntu community?
<N3OInc> Yo espanol nao eh mui bueno.
<ActionParsnip> yes, I know what it is, but is it ubuntu only or is it a project which can be incorporated into other distros
<guntbert> !es N3OInc
<freewillie> !rename
<Pici> freewillie: I'm confused why the character is unknown, do you just not know how to type it?
<Pici> ronald_: I'm confused as to what you are asking.
<N3OInc> Guntbert: Howdy, How goes it.
<erhos> jajja. I'm no so good with english
<Blinkee> j #ubuntu
<erhos> but, is a nice language
<erhos> and i like
<oCean_> freewillie: have you tried to use tabcompletion on the filename?
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: sorry, didn't want to tell you what it is but that is in main and not in *iverse
<freewillie> Pici: It is just an e with dubble dots on top of it?
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: i know its open source but is it like vlc or firefox (for example) and is just a project to get ONLY Unbuntu booted.
<ulb> freewillie:  ulmot?
<freewillie> Pici: Sorry for the question mark
<stefan_> Why do youtube ask me for flash plugin when i have installed gnash on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: please see: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+question/89481
<freewillie> ulb: What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> stefan_: it doesnt support all the features the adobe flash has
<N3OInc> erhos: English is reasonable, However; it is sad we can not teach our native language here in United States correctly.
<ActionParsnip> stefan_: maybe
<Ras420> hello, i have been trying and trying to help my mother get her sound working on ubuntu 9.10   we live far away from each other and ive been helping he on im.  Its pretty diffucult .  Ive done 3 or 4 fixes with he but it seems to work for a short period and then revert back to a broken cd sound, any suggestions??
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: ok, thx for pointing out
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: i think its a really good question. Is it only restricted to Ubuntu?
<oCean_> freewillie: have you tried tabcompletion on the filename? Like typing the first character(s) of the file, then hit tab?
<Blinkee> Hi, is there any real advantage of installing my X-Fi audio card instead of the on-board reaktek audio device?
<ulb> freewillie: try alt+137
<cognitiaclaeves> Is there an extension for samba that will handle symlinks to a CIFS filesystem?
<erhos> the linux community is the best
<freewillie> ulb: but then he says the file does not exists
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: having had no look at the sources/docs I could really not tell :)
<azlon> when i traceroute my own ip it times out. localhost and gateway return normally... any ideas?
<freewillie> ulb: That is the strange thing about it
<ulb> e with double dots is an umlaut (ascii code is alt+137)
<azlon> when i say my own ip i mean my WAN ip
<ojii> hi everyone, i created a user using 'useradd' and a home dir i set with --home, however if i log in with that user it tells me no directory found and sets HOME=/, how can i fix this? (the directory does exist!)
<N3OInc> !Unrelated
<Pici> freewillie: you can use tab completion on the terminal to finish typing the filename for something. Just start typing the file, press tab and then the rest of it should show up.  Then you can do something like: mv youroldfilename yournewfilename
<grawity> cognitiaclaeves: There should be. I know it's possible to do Unix permissions and such things
<ulb> freewillie: try to copy/paste the file name
<freewillie> ulb: but my file contains that char, but ubuntu does not recognize it.
<ActionParsnip> ojii: sudo mkdir /home/new_user_name_here
<ojii> ActionParsnip: the dir exists!
<cognitiaclaeves> grawity: It might be here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352016  ( checking it out. )
<snake_> salve a tutti
<soopos> What is a similar app as gnome-about-me? I do not use X.
<N3OInc> Is anyone familar with the greek word for determination, and what American movie may have referenced it? I dont want to murder the word, but I think it is "Gahnies"
<N3OInc> Gah-nes
<stefan_> why is windows better then linux for games?
<erhos> I'm IT administrator and never found solutions from Micro$oft
<snake_> è qui che posso chiedere informazioni riguardanti tool di ubuntu??
<Pici> !offtopic | N3OInc erhos
<ubottu> N3OInc erhos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> !it | snake_
<ubottu> snake_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<freewillie> Pici, ulb: Thanks it worked
<ActionParsnip> ojii: then run: sudo usermod -d /home/username_here
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ulb> ;)
<erhos> because al the develop make games for windows
<ActionParsnip> ojii: sudo usermod -d /home/username_here username_here
<trism> ActionParsnip: usb-creator seems to be coded by canonical, since the first line in main.py is "Copyright (C) 2009 Canonical Ltd."
<Blinkee> Hi, is there any real advantage of installing my X-Fi audio card instead of the on-board realtek audio device?
<Ras420> does 9.10 have sound problems that arnt easily fixable?
<ActionParsnip> trism: AWESOME! cheers fellah
<N3OInc> The bots do a pretty amazing job determining language... Its actually kind of scary... Unless you mods actually speak all these languages
<ojii> ActionParsnip: still get No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<Pici> N3OInc: The bots aren't doing it, look up and line and you'll see that I did: !it | nickname
<guntbert> N3OInc: please keep to the topic - and the language guessing is a human effort
<bethrezen> hi there. how to disable scsi emulation for certain IDE drive in karmic?
<N3OInc> Alright, Wow. Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> ojii: if you log in at the terminal and run: echo $HOME    is the folder name outputted?
<epinky> ojii: why don't you use "sudo adduser <username>" instead of useradd?
<grawity> cognitiaclaeves: 'man smb.conf' lists a server option "unix extensions" (enabled by default).
<grawity> cognitiaclaeves: However, if the server is Windows...
<ojii> ActionParsnip: echo $HOME is / which is wrong
<ojii> epinky: isn't that the same?
<epinky> ojii: nope
<ojii> also in my passwd file the home dir is correct
<winmisser> anyone runs modern warfare 2 here on ubuntu 9.10? i wanna know if there's any tips improving the performance
<ActionParsnip> ojii: some guy changed it in /etc/passwd. backup the file if you are going to edit it
<ActionParsnip> trism: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+question/89481
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ojii> ActionParsnip: i thought its /etc/passwd not /etc/passwd.
<cognitiaclaeves> grawity: Yeah, I don't think it worked.
<vikasap> Hello all, I see that the unionfs module is loaded when I do a modprobe, but the mount -t unionfs gives "bad fs type" ...
<vikasap> Any ideas why is this happening ?
<rroblak> is there any way to do an "aptitude search" that also shows the package version numbers?
<cognitiaclaeves> I don't even need this.  I just need the stupid editor to modify a file!
<ojii> epinky: what's the difference?
<vikasap> Do I need to install unionfs seperately for ubuntu
<grawity> cognitiaclaeves: Which editor is that, anyway?
<ojii> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d79618b4 see the passwd entry and that the dir actually exists!
<bakarat> uh, how do i set the wallpaper in kubuntu 9.10? I recall bumping into the option in 9.04 but can't find it again
<cognitiaclaeves> grawity: Jed.
<darrend> is it possible to d/l jaunty cd's still?
<grawity> darrend: Yes
<winmisser> wow, this irc client is completely useless... :/
<grawity> winmisser: ?
<winmisser> is there any better irc client for linux other than xchat?
<darrend> grawity: where from?  I don't see them on the d/l page ..
<oCean_> darrend: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ojii> winmisser: irssi
<grawity> winmisser: irssi :)
<ojii> :D
<grawity> winmisser: Or weechat.
<winmisser> irssi, can i get that from synaptics?
<ojii> winmisser: yes
<darrend> oCean_: thanks :)
<winmisser> ok thanks :)
<grawity> winmisser: Btw, what's the problem with Xchat?
<ojii> winmisser: also xchat is awesome, it's the gnome-xchat which fails
<winmisser> xchat gnome that's what i use in fact
<Blinkee> Hi, is there any real advantage of installing my X-Fi audio card instead of the on-board realtek audio device?
<ojii> winmisser: get the real xchat then
<winmisser> simple xchat is better?
<Mainstay> winmisser: dunno about better, but kvirc?
<winmisser> hmm, ok, i'll do that
<ojii> winmisser: i doubt you'd like irssi much
<seidos> ojii: I learned to like it, maybe winmisser would
<grawity> Eh.
<winmisser> i'll give it a try
<grawity> Try all of them, then choose which you like most.
<preecher> i use xchat--what is irssi and what is kvirc
<soopos> I created a new user. I get the error "No protocol specified. firefox: cannot connect X server :0.0" as being the new user. What does it mean?
<seidos> I actually thought the freenode webchat client was pretty nice
<grawity> preecher: irssi and KVirc are IRC clients, just like Xchat is.
<ulb> irssi is awesome command line irc client
<preecher> grawity, o ok
<grawity> seidos: It's qwebirc, by Quakenet
<seidos> only complaint was that it didn't use my firefox color scheme
<iceroot> grawity: irssi is not like xchat :-)
<ojii> why does ubuntu ignore the home dir I set for a user??
<grawity> iceroot: I know, I tried both (and many many others).
<winmisser> before i go, can anyone tell me if anything can be done to improve the fps in games running from wine?
<seidos> grawity: never heard of it, should I look it up?
<cognitiaclaeves> Ok.  Guess I'll switch to nano.  :(
<grawity> iceroot: But they both are IRC clients.
<pepee> hi
<KnifeySpooney> hi
<iceroot> grawity: yes of course :)
<darrend> is it possible to remove pulseaudio (or revert back to whatever the sound setup was in jaunty)?
<holy> Which command at recovery mode -> /Drop to root shell/ resets the password?
<Dr_Willis> darrend:  jaunty used pulse audio also i belive
<darrend> Dr_Willis: jaunty worked flawlessly for me, karmic has been a complete nightmare
<iceroot> ojii: how to you set? does getent passwd | grep theuseryouwant  show the home?
<ojii> iceberg: http://pastebin.com/m78ab6187
<ojii> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/m78ab6187
<Dr_Willis> darrend:  clean install or upgrade? if upgrade - try a clean install.
<alaqsory> HI ALL
<ojii> (sry tab completion failed)
<guntbert> holy: what password?
<darrend> have tried both
<pepee> I tried changing the permissions to 'var/log/kismet' but now I see this as non-root, for any file under that folder:     ls -l Kismet-May-05-2009-1.network    ->    -????????? ? ? ? ?                ? Kismet-May-05-2008-2.network
<darrend> Dr_Willis: ^^
<alaqsory> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH MY ETHERNET
<ojii> iceroot: that's the passwd line, the proof that the dir exists, the login attempt and $HOME
<grawity> pepee: You need to make the directory "executable" (+x)
<Dr_Willis> alaqsory:  and your caps lock also it seems...
<naphets> #joint/cpln
<alaqsory> and I explanned the problem in three pics
<alaqsory> http://img163.imageshack.us/g/screenshot1zg.png/
<alaqsory> Dr_Willis: sorry
<wrapster> how to find out the owner of a particular process?
<wrapster> I mean who has initiated that process?
<iceroot> wrapster: ps aux | grep processname
<guntbert> alaqsory: explain it with a few words *here* please - all in one line
<iceroot> wrapster: or top
<soopos> What is the default root password in Ubuntu? My admin password does not work for "su -c xterm".
<Bookman> What do I open a .deb file with?  Double clicking it just asks me to select a program and it opens a nautilus window.
<iceroot> ojii: i will have a look
<iceroot> soopos: nothing
<ojii> iceroot: thanks
<holy> guntbert: Password of the superuser
<iceroot> !root | soopos
<ubottu> soopos: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<grawity> Bookman: gdebi is the GUI app (dpkg is for command line)
<guntbert> holy: see ^^
<holy> guntbert: in Ubuntu 8.04 / 9.10
<iceroot> ojii: do you thing the passwd line is correct? i dont think so
<guntbert> !sudo | holy
<ubottu> holy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<holy> guntbert: no, I has forgot the password for the /sudo <command>/...
<ojii> iceroot: adduser or useradd did that, not me
<Bookman> grawity: wonderful, thank you.
<grawity> holy: "sudo" asks for your own password.
<Ben64> holy: sudo password is YOUR password
<guntbert> holy: that is your own password
<Dr_Willis> holy:  the primary user is the 'admin' user - with full sudo rights. thats not the same as the 'root' user.
<alaqsory> guntbert: my ethernet is recognized but I can not enter the internet niether from Firefox nor apt-get and when I enter ifconfig it seems that the driver is recognized but no connection
<iceroot> ojii: should look like michael:x:1000:1000:michael,,,:/home/michael:/bin/bash
<iceroot> ojii: there is a difference between adduser and useradd
<holy> I has forgot my password and I need to reinstall the system again.
<ojii> iceroot: which is?
<killerblack1> bot
<trijntje> holy, why not change the password?
<holy> Dr_Willis: I know.
<alaqsory> guntbert: excuse me, my english is not good ^_^
<iceroot> ojii: one is setting up a systemuser, the other is adding a user to a group
<holy> trijntje: How?
<grawity> holy: Boot in "recovery mode" to change your own password.
<Ryann> Hello, I need help. Recently my hard drive in my laptop has broke. So, I have been thinking of methods to run an operating system witout the use of hard drive. This happened to be the Ubuntu Live CD Jaunty - I think - However, is it possible to save live session setting to a USB flash drive?
<iceroot> ojii: man adduser   man useradd
<Dr_Willis> holy:  you can chroot in, and change any users passwords you want.
<ojii> also iceroot where's the big difference between your passwd file and mine?
<holy> grawity: Which command?
<wrapster> iceroot: no no.. didnt explain clearly i guess. Im actually writing a script to kill processes... so the user will specify the pid only.. Im checking if that user is the owner of the process hes trying to kill and then proceed further.. on this note could you tell me if given PID and only PID how I can find out the user associated with it.
<grawity> holy: reboot -> "Recovery mode" -> "root shell" -> command is "passwd holy" (assuming "holy" is your Ubuntu username)
<ojii> iceroot: my user is not supposed to have a home dir in /home/.../, it's for a ftp user
<guntbert> alaqsory: please don't just tell me - tell the channel
<trijntje> holy, start in recovery mode, then change the password of you account with the passwd command
<iceroot> wrapster: id username
<holy> grawity: Oh, thanks.
<alaqsory> my ethernet is recognized but I can not enter the internet niether from Firefox nor apt-get and when I enter ifconfig it seems that the driver is recognized but no connection
<Zer> Say, what do I have to do to get sshd to allow a user to connect? Is there a particular group?
<Dr_Willis> Zer:  i just insstall the ssh service. and all my users can ssh in.
<iceroot> ojii: but if i am correct, passwd starts with the username
<iceroot> ojii: ah i see, your paste was bad
<holy> It works!
<epinky> alaqsory: very descriptive :)  , it seems to be a DNS problem
<Dr_Willis> holy:  amazing :)
<holy> after /passwd -d <...>/
<ActionParsnip> alaqsory: can you ping your router?
<holy> I have set up the new UNIX password in usual terminal...
<ojii> iceroot: witschi-law:x:1002:1000:,,,:/var/www/vhosts/witschi-law.ch/httpdocs/sites/witschi-law.ch/:/bin/bash
<alaqsory> epinky: nop it is not, becausein live cd and windows the ethernet is good and using the same dns
<Ben64> how can I do this properly? sudo echo "blah" > /root/testfile
<holy> Which good ICQ client can you advise?
<iceroot> ojii: yes, i see
<Zer> Hmm. I installed it, and it gives me "Auth User/Pass with PS...fail...Please reconnect!"
<alaqsory> ActionParsnip: no i can not
<iceroot> ojii: my problem was the /etc/...
<ActionParsnip> holy: pidgin does icq
<ojii> ah
<solexious> I'm confused as to what dc image to download, I want an image that will support 4gigs of ram and an intel prosessor
<grawity> Zer: What SSH client are you using?
<alaqsory> If you take alook on the pics you will know more about my problem
<alaqsory> http://img163.imageshack.us/g/screenshot1zg.png/
<vikasap> Anyone here has used unionfs on ubuntu ?
<trijntje> solexious, amd64, the name stupid ;)
<epinky> alaqsory: can you ping loopback?
<holy> ActionParsnip: Yeah, but I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and have to update to be able to use ICQ...
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  see ---> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Zer> I tried using OpenSSH Client. I've also used PuTTY, but I can't see what error it gives after I try to log in because it closes the window
<iceroot> ojii: hm i dont see the error but why needing /bin/bash for ftpuser?
<Ryann> Anyone? - Hello, I need help. Recently my hard drive in my laptop has broke. So, I have been thinking of methods to run an operating system witout the use of hard drive. This happened to be the Ubuntu Live CD Jaunty - I think - However, is it possible to save live session setting to a USB flash drive?
<grawity> holy: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<grawity> holy: Read that.
<iceroot> ojii: then he can use ssh and sftp also
<alaqsory> epinky: I did not try
<ojii> iceberg: i just used adduser... so i think it did that automatically
<holy> grawity: thanks
<solexious> trijntje: the amd bit made me think it wasnt for intel cpu's
<iceroot> ojii: correct
<oCean_> Ben64: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo are hints on using sudo
<ulb> Ryann: use isb flash drive or live cd
<ojii> also iceberg i like to be able to ssh into my server using a normal user other than root
<Dr_Willis> Ryann:  you can make a bootable usb with a persistant 'save' file. if you wanted.. or actually do an install to a usb flash drive.
<ulb> *usb
<iceroot> ojii: ok
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Ryann:  that eliminates teh need for a cd also. :)
<Zer> Ah, it's the same error in PuTTY.
<trijntje> solexious, yeah, I think thats some legacy, but that image is also for intel processors
<Ryann> Dr_Willis: But, will it fit into 1gb? :/
<solexious> trijntje: thanks
<Zer> "Auth User/Pass with PS...fail...Please reconnect!."
<ojii> iceberg: if i change the passwd file do i have to do anything to take effect?
<iceroot> ojii: use iceroot
<ojii> argh
<ojii> iceroot: tab completion fails me
<Dr_Willis> Ryann:  1gb? hmm. not sure. Proberly can.  But egads.. ive seen 4GB flash drives on sale for $10  or less these days
<iceroot> ojii: no but dont edit the passwd directly
<iceroot> ojii: there was a command for editing passwd
<Dr_Willis> Ryann:  4gb at least gives you some room to actually do stuff. :)
<ulb> Ryann: puppy or damn small linux
<pirasa> hi,all i am a new ubuntu user
<ojii> iceroot: i just noticed that your homedir doesn't have a trailing slash, mine does...
<Dr_Willis> Ryann:  tiny core linux = 10mb iso file. :)
<Ben64> usb flash drives are way too slow for an OS
<trijntje> !hi pirasa
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  faster then a cdrom/live cd i find.
<grawity> ojii: Trailing slash is not important.
<iceroot> ojii: ah yes, you are right
<trijntje> !hi | pirasa
<ubottu> pirasa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Zer> Any idea what would cause "Auth User/Pass with PS...fail...Please reconnect!." from sshd? I know the login name and password to be correct. I just installed sshd from Synaptic
<pirasa> i have been using gnome
<pirasa> but i want to try
<iceroot> ojii: getent passwd  look if all of your starts with /
<pirasa> kde
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: well it seems someone wants to boot and use it like it was installed, which would be bad on usb
<iceroot> pirasa: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ryann> Dr_Willis: Does it work as good as Jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> pirasa:  install kubuntu-desktop package. select kde from the gdm login screen
<trijntje> !enter | pirasa
<ubottu> pirasa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> Ryann:  tinycore linux is specilized for being as small as possible. its not as full featured as ubuntu. Thats not its 'goal'
<pirasa> ok thank you
<dual> I have to much work to do, too many things I have to remember. Is there a good program/website that lets me have all this in one place?
<iceroot> ojii: ah, your home is /
<pirasa> and how can i uninstall after using it ?
<ojii> iceroot: but i don't want it to be /!
<erUSUL> !puregnome
<Dr_Willis> dual:  you could check out 'tiddlywiki' and use it to take notes. :)
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<iceroot> ojii: my eyes are bad on that pastebin color
<Ryann> Dr_Willis: Okay, but it has basic applications; MSN, Firefox etc?
<dual> Dr_Willis, thanks
<iceroot> ojii: of course you dont want it :)
<Dr_Willis> Ryann:  for 10mb..  what do you expect? :) firefox is another 10+mb download i imagine...
<erUSUL> dual: tomboy ?
<iceroot> ojii: remove the / and test again
<ojii> iceroot: from where?
<Dr_Willis> Ryann:  its a minimal desktop that lets you ionsstall stuff you need from the net. thats how its designed to work.
<timothy__> Zer -> are you trying to login as root?  It might be that root login has been disabled in /etc/sshd/sshd_config (find a line permitrootlogin)
<Zer> No
<Zer> I am trying to log on as a user with sudo privilege (Ubuntu), but that's it
<timothy__> sshd server is running at the other site?
<Ryann> Dr_Willis: Okay. Would you be able to explain how I can install my wireless drivers to my USB flash drive?
<Dr_Willis> Ryann:  i got grub2 setup to boot my TinyCoreLinux.iso file from the hard drive as a 'emergancy' system.
<iceroot> ojii: hm, can the user you created access /var/www?
<shkiper_> sorry that i ask not in English but.... Ребят, русско-говорящие есть?
<alaqsory> epinky: did you set the problem
<Dr_Willis> Ryann:  i dont use wireless much. and ive never used a wireless usb gizmo.
<trijntje> !ru
<grawity> shkiper_: #ubuntu-ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<iceroot> ojii: if not, home is set to /
<ojii> iceroot: I did chown -R user-i-created /home/dir/of/user/
<icyj> Ryann: Why not get a replacement hard drive?  They are faily cheap
<grawity> Zer: Maybe run "sudo tail -fn 0 /var/log/auth.log /var/log/syslog" on the server? Then attempt to ssh, and watch for log entries.
<Dr_Willis> Ryann:  wireless drivers for tiny corelinux add another 10+mb to the size. :P
<epinky> alaqsory: loopback got response? then ping your address, just to check
<iceroot> ojii: hm, ok
<shkiper_> grawity, thanks a lot
<Ryann> icyj: It's Christmas, so I don't got money at the moment - nor a job.
<Dr_Willis> well bbl.
<ojii> iceroot: that is the correct way to do that right?
<Alan502> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<iceroot> ojii: i dont know, never changed the path of a home-dir
<alaqsory> epinky: how can I loopback
<iceroot> ojii: but if it is the normal way it should work
<ojii> iceroot: i mean of setting ownership/access rights
<juro> hi, I am running 9.10 64bit and have a problem with Flash 10 in Firefox 3.5 - it flickers and I cannot click on anything
<icyj> Ryann: I hear ya
<Zer> Hmm grawith, no output
<iceroot> ojii: chown -R user:group directory
<Ryann> Does anyone know how I can install my wireless drivers to a USB for use with a CD Live session of Ubuntu?
<epinky> alaqsory: "ping 127.0.0.1" then "ping 192.168.1.2"
<ojii> iceroot: do i need the group?
<ojii> not sure what group my user has
<iceroot> ojii: maybe the user is not part of the group which sould be root
<iceroot> ojii: id user
<N3OInc> Peace ya'll... Gottz ta get skooled
<alaqsory> epinky: ok i will log in ubuntu and come again
<iceroot> ojii: tells you the group also
<timClicks> any recommended epub readers in ubuntu repos?
<Ryann> icyj: You know were I can find a bunch of wireless driver installers for Jaunty?
<iceroot> ojii: with ubuntu the groupname is like the username if i am correct
<iceroot> ojii: yes, it is
<Zer> Ohhh wait a minute.
<ojii> iceroot: yes it is, i did chown -R user:groupname /dir/ now but still doesn't want to login correctly
<Zer> Oops. I was telnetting into my IPMI BMC's SSH. Doh
<Zer> Forgot there were two IPs. Nevermind all
<Zer> er SSHing into
<iceroot> ojii: hm
<grawity> Zer: Well that would explain the really strange "authentication failed" message.
<iceroot> ojii: ah, found it
<iceroot> ojii: remove the last / from the userpath
<ojii> iceroot: ?
<ojii> iceroot: where?
<iceroot> ojii: witschi-law:x:1002:1000:,,,:/var/www/vhosts/witschi-law.ch/httpdocs/sites/witschi-law.ch/  this
<Zer> Yeah no kidding. I was puzzled as to why it wouldn't log anything
<iceroot> ojii: the last one
<vaiofw> hi
<Chesnut> Hello.
<ojii> iceroot: nope, didn't help
<vaiofw> someone have a vaiofw laptop and use with ubuntu?
<woodyjlw> can I get help installing java?  ubuntu 9.10 and I downloaded the rpm from java for linux.  it is in my downloads and I know how to CD in terminal to to my downloads just need to know how to run the jre-6u17-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<administrador> Hello ubuntu.es?
<soopos> Where are the newest manuals for Ubuntu? - My Ubuntu 9.10 does not describe all flags the command lpr has.
<iceroot> ojii: pleese post the line of getent passwd | grep witschi-law
<erUSUL> !java | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<guntbert> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maginot> good afternoon, to update my gtk+ to version 2.10 > what I must install with apt-get ?
<bakarat> ok, noob question, but where did the "shutdown" and "reboot" buttons go in the kde menu?
<maginot> thank
<erUSUL> woodyjlw: do not use the rpm
<ojii> iceroot: witschi-law:x:1002:1000:,,,:/var/www/vhosts/witschi-law.ch/httpdocs/sites/witschi-law.ch:/bin/bash
<woodyjlw> ok
<erUSUL> bakarat: ask in #kubuntu ?
<iceroot> ojii: what was the command to create the user?
<erUSUL> woodyjlw: if you need the compiler etc. install sun-java6-jdk
<ojii> iceroot: adduser --home /var/www/vhosts/witschi-law.ch/httpdocs/sites/witschi-law.ch/ witschi-law
<woodyjlw> ok
<woodyjlw> thanks
<iceroot> ojii: if i create a user the uid and the guid are the same, you have different values 1002 and 1000
<intos> Hi
<MyGame> Hi
<intos> How can I set that ubuntu only uses ipv4
<iceroot> ojii: i have created a user with sudo adduser test  and he has test:x:1001:1001:,,,:/home/test:/bin/bash
<dragon> !info whereami
<ubottu> whereami (source: whereami): Automatically reconfigure your (laptop) system for a new location. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.34-0.2 (karmic), package size 61 kB, installed size 404 kB
<ScoobyDoo> You know if you run a script that needs privileges, it pops up asking for your password? how can i make my script do that?
<ojii> iceroot: if i do id witschi-law: uid=1002(witschi-law) gid=1000(witschi-law) groups=1000(witschi-law)
<woodyjlw> java is on but still cant view a file I need from web
<iceroot> ojii: hm
<epinky> ojii: just use "sudo adduser witschi-law"<enter> and it will guide trough the process
<ojii> epinky: but i can't do that when he already exists right?
<iceroot> epinky: he wants another home
<Guisepe> #ubuntu-es
<ojii> epinky: the whole point is basically to add a user for proftpd, so i don't want /home/<username>/
<holy> How can I create a DVD for some old DVD player? Can I make it with programs from the ubuntustudio-video suit?
<BeNdAbLe> Hi guys.  Does anyone know how to tell gdm to disable the reboot/shutdown/restart buttons, or at the least, require authentication before rebooting/shutting down/restarting?  I tried setting the GConf variable /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_restart_buttons to true, but it didn't have any effect.  There is still a power button the lower-right corner that pops up a menu with reboot/shutdown.
<winmisser> anyone here uses wine 1.1.33?
<iceroot> winmisser: #winehq
<ojii> winmisser: join #winehq for wine related questions
<winmisser> thanks
<iceroot> !anyone | winmisser
<ubottu> winmisser: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ibuclaw> ojii, you want to move home for the user witschi-law ?
<ojii> ibuclaw: yes
<ojii> ibuclaw: or rather create the user with a atypical home dir
<winmisser> i did ask before, ubottu, but got no reply
<iceroot> winmisser: he is a bot
<ibuclaw> ojii, sudo usermod -m -d /path/to/new/home witschi-law
<h4writer> hmm, I tried "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so" and changed to ubuntu, but still have kubuntu splash screen on startup :S
<winmisser> oh.. lol
<tixlegeek> hi
<ojii> ibuclaw: the user already has the dir set when i created him!
<iceroot> ibuclaw: but the userdir is only stored at /etc/passwd isnt it?
<tixlegeek> can everyone help me to configure wpa in console ?
<ojii> ibuclaw: i did: adduser --home /paath/to/home/dir witschi-law
<epinky> ojii:with adduser you can define where you want your home directory, but you'll have to delete with userdel before and then recreate
<ojii> epinky: i did!
<stefan_> I try to install something and error window shows up saying exclusive lock now is being used by apt-get, maybe it is running somehow in background, how should i end it?
<Hick0rd> I have ubuntu 9.10 and kde installed on the same machine I have installed the mono develop ide, I compiled it from the source and it runs great on gnome, but when I run it from kde, it doesn't work properly. and it wouldn't (make run) under kde... which worked normally under gnome.
<Alan502> i
<epinky> ojii: then type  "sudo adduser witschi-law"<enter>
<Hick0rd> Is there any (obvious) reason why this happens? It is not critical but I am curious to know if there is a why to make this work.
<ibuclaw> ojii, wait ... so what is the issue?
<ojii> epinky: adduser --home /var/www/vhosts/witschi-law.ch/httpdocs/sites/witschi-law.ch/ witschi-law
<ojii> that's what i did
<ojii> ibuclaw: when I log in it says 'No Directory' and it changes the home dir to /
<phantomcircuit>     9 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S   13  0.0   3:01.98 events/0
<phantomcircuit> wtf is that?
<epinky> ojii:  "sudo adduser witschi-law"<enter> it will ask you in step two I think
<ojii> ibuclaw: yes I'm 100000000% sure that this dir exists
<ibuclaw> hmm
<ibuclaw> one min, I'll simulate this in a VM
<ojii> ibuclaw: note that the dir is owned by root when i created it, i then changed ownership but still can't login properly
<ibuclaw> ojii, did the directory exist before you created the user?
<ojii> ibuclaw: i tried both existing and with none existing dir
<nanonanu> ojii the path to get to that may not have the correct perms,
<Ramses_II> hi everybody - can someone give me please a hint why the KEYBOARD of my xps m2010 from dell does NOT work with ubuntu 9.10 - synaptic touchpad DOES work! :) - have to plug in a USB keyboard -> weired
<ojii> nanonanu: chown -R username:group /that/path didn't help....
<nanonanu> ojii a directory without the correct perms may not be traversed
<ojii> nanonanu: ?
<nanonanu> ojii you are not following, the parent dir may not have the correct perms to allow you to view it
<Ramses_II> with ubuntu 9.04 i had no troubles - except the sound
<ojii> nanonanu: why would a user need to be allowed to view parent dirs of his homedir?
<osman> hi there I need to make a dvd what program should i use well i try brasero but is showing me an error
<nanonanu> ojii does it work fo ryou?
<KnifeySpooney> Why is there a program on synaptic called "pornview"?
<ojii> nanonanu: ?
<nanonanu> ojii btw those are not common places to put a home directory
<ChaseM1991> KnifeySpooney: LOL
<mbeierl> say, anyone know if there is a way to disable the built in "little knob" mouse in the middle of the keyboard on a laptop?
<LjL> KnifeySpooney: why not?
<Hick0rd> I have ubuntu 9.10 and kde installed on the same machine I have installed the mono develop ide, I compiled it from the source and it runs great on gnome, but when I run it from kde, it doesn't work properly. and it wouldn't (make run) under kde... which worked normally under gnome.
<Hick0rd> Is there any (obvious) reason why this happens? It is not critical but I am curious to know if there is a why to make this work.
<nanonanu> mbeierl -> a pair of pliers, will do
<ojii> nanonanu: I know! but it's a ftp user which needs access to a dir in var www only! because it's only for a website!
<KnifeySpooney> LjL: No specific reason.. just I would think after seeing the strictness of this chat room that ubuntus repos were even more sanitized
<mbeierl> nanonanu: HA!  I'm really close to doing that.  I have an older laptop where that mouse is failing and is constantly moving the pointer to the top of the screen
<nanonanu> ojii -> you are not getting the point, to traverse a directory path, the user must have a valid perms to traverse it
<pkkm> how to install tor?
<grawity> pkkm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR has instructions.
<ojii> nanonanu: define 'valid perms to traverse it', i don't want to give the user rights to actually do a lot in the directories below his home dir
<ibuclaw> ojii, seems to work for me ...
<ojii> ibuclaw: o_O
<nicolaus> hello
<grawity> mbeierl: You sure it isn't just recalibrating itself?
<ChaseM1991> I keep getting E: bird: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ChaseM1991> E: bird6: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ojii> ibuclaw: can you tell me exactly how you did it? maybe I messed up somewhere
<ibuclaw> ran the command you posted above
<nicolaus> is anyone seeing this
<nanonanu> ojii -> try as that user, traversing each dir path one by one
<grawity> nicolaus: Yes.
<ChaseM1991> anyone know how i can fix that?
<ibuclaw>  adduser --home /var/www/vhosts/witschi-law.ch/httpdocs/sites/witschi-law.ch/ witschi-law
<nicolaus> i have a question
<nicolaus> how do i make my desktop picture keep changing
<grawity> ojii: User must have the "execute" (+x) permission for each directory in the path -- that is: /, /var, /var/www, /var/www/vhosts, and so on.
<pkkm> grawity, thanks
<mbeierl> grawity: yes, it keeps happening constantly.  first up, then down....
<nicolaus> how do i make my desktop picture keep changing
<ojii> grawity: thanks, seems he can't cd into httpdocs
<guntbert> mbeierl: pull it, clean it, clean the keys around it and put it back
<nanonanu> ojii -> there grawity made it clearer for me .. thanks
<ibuclaw> grawity, ++
<nicolaus> hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Roasted> Has anybody used Samba4? If so has anybody had better luck with it overtop of the existing Samba version?
<mbeierl> guntbert: thanks.  Did that.  used compressed air, etc...
<tonyyarusso> nicolaus: You can script it by using gconftool-2 to set the key.  There isn't really a built-in nice method.
<ibuclaw> !hi > nicolaus
<ubottu> nicolaus, please see my private message
<nicolaus> ty
<nicolaus> hi ibuclaw
<fbdystang> Hi all. I am trying to get my printer to work. It is an HP. I have installed HPLIP, which says that jobs are submitted then completed. Nothing coming out of printer. Help!
<guntbert> mbeierl: remember I said clean the surrounding keys too, because they tend to "push" it a little
<ChaseM1991> !love > nicolaus
<ubottu> nicolaus, please see my private message
<ojii> grawity: how do i chmod a dir for a user?
<epinky> fbdystang: dumb question, is it plugged and powered? :)
<tonyyarusso> ojii: same as a file.  If you want to change everything in it as well, use -R.
<grawity> ojii: Well, Unix only supports setting permissions for directory's (or file's) owner, group, and the rest. But I see no reason why couldn't you just set all directories to be executable by everyone (o+x)
<nanonanu> ojii -> i know this is an extra work for you, but try  man chmod
<fbdystang> epinky: of course, I can even see it through the IP
<mbeierl> guntbert: that's why I'm at a loss and am hoping there is a way in software to disable it... the direction changes all the time, and if I push really hard on the knob-mouse in the right direction I can usually force it to halt progress and sometimes get it back
<Guest4951> join #_HW_
<al_> man this is weird. I have two computers, one setup to accept VNC connections(server). I can connect to the server from my PC but when I go to connect to the server from the client pc, which is a laptop, using the WAN IP nothing happens.
<ibuclaw> ojii, chmod +x
<nicolaus> i still dont get it
<ojii> so if I run that as root it will work for that user?
<nicolaus> how do i make my destopn keep changing the picture
<al_> the ports open, but something is screwy on the client laptop
<guntbert> mbeierl: I see - let me look (i seem to remember something...)
<mbeierl> guntbert: it also happens when the cover of the knob is off.  I really think the knob-mouse itself is dying and I'm trying to just simply override it :(
<mbeierl> guntbert: thanks!
<ojii> tonyyarusso, grawity, nanonanu: sorry, i was thinking too far
<fbdystang> Printer help please :)
<nanonanu> mbeierl -> my thinkpad does not have the red dot, i physically peeled it off
<Pasteur> #
<ojii> tonyyarusso, grawity, nanonanu, ibuclaw thanks a lot! seems setting +x on httpdocs was all I needed to do....
<abloylas> join #linux
<mbeierl> nanonanu: this is a toshiba... removing the rubber lid doesn't change it's behaviour either ... the thing is possessed...
<nanonanu> ojii ->  really sometimes one need to spend some time reviewing file/dir permissions
<Roasted> cheese sammiches
<guntbert> mbeierl: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint is not exactly what you need, but maybe a starter :-)
<ojii> nanonanu: yea i didn't know about the traversing-thing, was only thinking about the actual dir...
<nanonanu> mbeierl -> see if the xorg.conf have an entry for it
<ibuclaw> ojii, no probs.
<Supersaiyan_IV> link me your favorite gnome icon theme
<nanonanu> ojii -> but am glad you picked up a new thing to learn
<guntbert> !ot | Supersaiyan_IV
<ubottu> Supersaiyan_IV: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mbeierl> guntbert: it's a toshiba, but hopefully some of those will work.
<ojii> hmm for some reason my ftp user still can't log in
<guntbert> mbeierl: Good luck :-)
<ojii> like if i try logging in via ftp it doesn't work
<mbeierl> guntbert: thanks!
<Roasted> anybody runnin samba4 on their nix rigs yet?
<epinky> !anyone | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Roasted> my quesiton was meant to be targeted towards anyone, since samba4 users seem to be quite minimal yet, but thanks
<eee> how to install a program?\
<ojii> eee: Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: is it a replacement/upgrade for samba?
<blacksun7> anyone familiar with csh scripting that could help me learn it?
<ojii> eee: that is if you want to install a program from the official repositories, otherwise read the README or INSTALL files that come with the program you want to install
<eee> how to go to the Ubuntu Software Center?
<agorist> anyone suggest a font manager for me?
<grawity> blacksun7: csh? http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/shell/csh-whynot/
<ojii> eee: you use ubuntu? what version?
<ChaseM1991> I keep getting E: bird: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<scottj> Is there a command like cat but that syntax highlights code? (maybe uses vim for that)
<grawity> blacksun7: bash and zsh are better, IMO :|
<eee> the last\
<ChaseM1991> E: bird6: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<alaqsory> Hi all
<eee> i duno from where to go
<agorist> I suppose I should ad that I'm looking for a font manager for gnome
<blacksun7> grawity, that may be all well and good but this is for a job where i dont get to choose
<ChaseM1991> anyone know how i can fix that
<ojii> eee: click on 'Applications' in the top left corner of your screen in the menu, then click on "Ubuntu Software Center"
<Roasted> ActionParsnip - what, Samba4?
<ibuclaw> scottj, not really - why not just use an editor?
<Cool_GUY> what is the samba
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: aye
<agorist> Here's another question. Windows has a hard time starting and running when to many fonts are installed (in the Font folder), does linux have this same sort of problem?
<ActionParsnip> !samba | Cool_GUY
<ubottu> Cool_GUY: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<scottj> ibuclaw: well, don't you use cat sometimes? Wouldn't it be nice to alias cat to something that works the same but does syntax highlighting?
<abloylas> Is there a way to get "Room List" working in Empathy on Karmic?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip - yeah, I believe its in beta still, but version 4 is the newer one
<scottj> ibuclaw: bc I don't want to have to quit the editor
<Roasted> ActionParsnip - I was just curious if any users have played with it in the event of its still too buggy to use or anything like that.
<ibuclaw> agorist, not that I am aware of in my 3 years using ... then again - I don't consider myself an avant font collector - nor would I know how many fonts are installed on my system ;)
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: might have a play. I found a PPA
<eee> i already clicked there is no ubuntu software
<Roasted> ActionParsnip - yeah I have it here in the repos on my Kubuntu laptop
<Roasted> havent installed it though
<alaqsory> I hit 127.0.0.1 from the firefox but it can not establish aconnection to 127.0.0.1
<ojii> eee: then you don't have newest ubuntu, anyway try: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Roasted> ActionParsnip - I figured it might be worthwhile to try installing on my work laptop since I don't have a samba server here, so if things backfire with samba4 I can just reinstall, whereas at home I have a full blown samba server that I dont want to experiment with
<bsdunix> i am trying to get my thinkpad fingerprint reader working. i tried building bioapi from source, run into Qt version issue. (bioapi needs older version)
<ojii> Roasted: try asking on #samba
<Roasted> ojii - already did
<Roasted> and linux
<ojii> ah okay
<ibuclaw> alaqsory, what are you trying to do?
<Roasted> not enough traffic there really
<alaqsory> but when I ping it from network tools 127.0.0.1 recieved data
<ibuclaw> alaqsory, usually:  http://localhost  is used
<TrevorRose2010> Hi all. :) I was wondering if there was a way to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to the newest version with out ordering the cd or having to create a cd.
<alaqsory> ibuclaw: I tried to ping 127.0.0.1 from firefox
<ibuclaw> from firefox...
<ty5479> Hey guys, I have 3 Ubuntu 9.10 machines. When I go to network. They dont see eachother. I do have folders shared on each... I dont get what i'm doing wrong.
<ojii> Why would a ftp user not be able to log in (using proftpd, and just normal system users as user)?
<alaqsory> ibuclaw: and then ping my roter 192.168.1.1
<alaqsory> router*
<bsdunix> ty5479: firewall!
<Mike_lifeguard> If 'host domain.com' gets you the IP, how can you get the domain name for an IP?
<davi`> is there any software to extract .bin files from mac on komic koala?
<ibuclaw> alaqsory,  http://192.168.1.1 <-- click to see if you connect
<ty5479> bsdlinux:  How do i configure it so it can see other n computers?
<alaqsory> there is no connection
<bsdunix> ty5479: first try telnet the IP of one to the other
<zauber> Hello - I installed the dovecot-postfix package. The only thing I changed from default in the postfix conf is set it up with virtual mailbox-maps using mysql. All that works well - I can recieve mail over imap with dovecot. BUT I cannot send outgoing messages. Keep getting: "Recipient address rejected". Feel like I'm missing something obvious
<ibuclaw> alaqsory, is this on the workstation you are using to talk through here?
<TrevorRose2010> Is there any way to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to the newest version with out having to get the cd or create the cd?
<bsdunix> TrevorRose2010: most certainly there should be an easey way to do that. i would check faq's at ubuntu.com
<alaqsory> ibuclaw: I tried it on ubuntu on my hard
<ty5479> bsdunix: trying now... for some odd reason if i ping the hostname it comes up as 24.28.193.9
<ibuclaw> scottj, it may be nice ... but if you don't want to quit the editor, then why not have tabbed terminals... or fork to gedit.
<zauber> Also, my server seems to be denying incoming messages as well, from for example gmail
<alaqsory> not on virtual machine
<ty5479> but if i go to the actual computer, it's 192.168.1.10.. which i cant telnet into
<TrevorRose2010> alright, thanks bsdunix. I've got another question, but I'm going to im you to see if you can answer it.
<bsdunix> ty5479: 24.28.193.9 is not within the private (lan) address range
<ibuclaw> scottj, Ctrl+Shift+T to create a new tab in gnome-terminal, Alt+1 and Alt+2 to switch between.
<ibuclaw> alaqsory, what does the network manager applet say?
<ibuclaw> are you connected ?
<icyj> TrevorRose2010:  You can only directly upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 from Ubuntu 9.04, according to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<alaqsory> I am now on windows ibuclaw
<Alan502> Hi :) i've got a pretty big problem :S would you help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8428109#post8428109
<guntbert> Mike_lifeguard: try with dig -x IP
<Mike_lifeguard> guntbert: cool, I'll read the man page
<ibuclaw> Alan502, hmm
<davi`> is there any software to extract .bin files from mac on komic koala?
<guntbert> Mike_lifeguard: dig is the standard dns tool under linux - so that time will be well spent :)
<melter> has anyone else had printing problems after upgrading to karmic?
<ibuclaw> tech_help, that is a cool nick...
<ibuclaw> Alan502, which partition is Kubuntu on?
<ibuclaw> Alan502, the /dev/sd?? location
<Kevin147> Hi. I am having some troubles with Pidgin Internet Messenger. Every once in a while, it crashes for no reason. I won't even be using it, and it will crash for no reason. I have always had problems in the past with Pidgin, either its something else going wrong with it. I have no plugins installed, so thats not the problem. I just want to get advice, and see how we can fix this. I am running on Ubuntu 9.10 just so you know.
<davi`> a
<ibuclaw> melter, I've had no issues with network printing with HP printers ... so being a little more specific may help.
<Mainstay> Kevin147: I don't know much about problems with pidgin specifically (I used it but don't have many aside from usability ones). First I would wonder if it has to do with any of your existing IM profiles. Perhaps remove them all and add a brand new one. Then see if it crashes.
<icyj> Melter:  I am using an HP Laserjet 5000, works perfectly
<Alan502> ibuclaw: it is on sda6
<Alan502> ibuclaw: i believe i can just copy the directories from some other installation but i dont know if that can be done
<Kevin147> Mainstay: I already have done that. In the past I had to re-install it, and then it worked perfectly for a few days, then went back to crashing. It has stopped for a while, it just started again a few days ago.
<ruhiger_detlef> hallo
<ibuclaw> Alan502, okies I'm going to run you through a procedure, can you paste everything into an open terminal after the :
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, what is the best color laser printer and can run perfectly with ubuntu?
<guntbert> !hi | ruhiger_detlef
<ubottu> ruhiger_detlef: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ibuclaw> Alan502,  :  sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<wrapster> ps -ef |grep qt displays a qcreator as running while top -n 1 |grep qt* fails to do so.. can anyone please explain it to me?
<ibuclaw> Alan502,  :  sudo chroot /mnt
<guntbert> unitedpotsmokers: please don't start "best thing" polls here
<Alan502> ibuclaw: i cannot even enter the command line, i mean, it starts to boot but then it crashes
<ibuclaw> Alan502, not in the kubuntu installation.
<Alan502> ibuclaw: in the live cd?
<ibuclaw> Alan502, do you have another installation of ubuntu?
<ibuclaw> or the LiveCD
<larry> got a question for you guys
<larry> lets suppose that i have an embedded transparent terminal on my desktop
<larry> i like to use ncurses apps such as fizmo and cmus on these terminals
<larry> how would i make it so that each desktop has a seperate embedded terminal instead of all of them showing the same one?
<FloodBot5> larry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<melter> ibuclaw: networked hp 2605dn
<larry> sorry laggy connection
<unitedpotsmokers> now i am using hp deskjet d2500 series. it run perfectly....without installing driver manually
<Alan502> ibuclaw: live cd will be, wait a minute...
<ibuclaw> Alan502, okies
<ibuclaw> Alan502, I'll update your thread
<trism> Kevin147: out of curiosity, what protocol(s) are you using on pidgin?
<blazon> hey how do i get the
<blazon> network of my ip
<Alan502> ibuclaw: ok thanks :)
<djura-san> hello
<Kevin147> Trism: Protocol(s)?
<djura-san> i have one problem: how to disable updating via update manager on some packages in xubuntu 9.10?
<guntbert> blazon: ip ad
<wrapster> can anyone answer my question please?
<guntbert> !pin | djura-san
<ubottu> djura-san: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<trism> Kevin147: AIM/MSN/Yahoo/Google Talk, etc?
<unitedpotsmokers> guntbert: i only want to know what kind of color laser printer can run with ubuntu without any problem... i am new in linux
<ArCHoNKoG> Question, where is the gmd config to install new themes ?
<ArCHoNKoG> gdm*
<Kevin147> Trism: Ohh, that. Sorry, I had a brain cramp there for a second, I am using 1 account MSN, 1 account Yahoo, And 1 account for Google Talk.
<alaqsory> ibuclaw: epinky sorry for lating
<Counterspell> I'm having a strange problem with timezones, it seems /usr/share/zoneinfo doesn't include the 'PST' timezone.
<tech404_> what is the best way to go about vpn/rdp/whatever? It sounds like NX is a good pick but it's not OSS so I don't want to run it and FreeNX hasn't been updated in a couple of years. I know tightvnc has some compression stuff but it still runs a bit slow on my connection and it is cumbersome to setup a ssh forward everytime.
<osman> wow pidgin is the best
<djura-san> guntbert: so basically i just need to lock program version in synaptic?
<unitedpotsmokers> so if i cant ask your advise here, using this operating system will make useless to me
<ga_sk8er> does pidgin do irc chat?
<theshadow> ga_sk8er: yes
<ga_sk8er> i cant get xchat to find this room
<djura-san> ga_sk8er: yes it does
<blazon> guntbert i am trying to add an ip to eth0:1 but i dont know the "network" of my ip
<guntbert> djura-san: sorry, all I know about it is the factoid I sent you
<icyj> ArCHoNKoG: are you just trying to install a new theme?
<blazon> how do i know what the "network" address is
<alaqsory> it seems there is no solution for my problem
<djura-san> guntbert: Thank you. You give me enough material to continue my search. Thank you again :)
<ibuclaw> blazon, inside or outside of LAN?
<alaqsory> my problem is
<blazon> outside
<alaqsory> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfR-wGEf_yc
<alaqsory> and this http://img163.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=screenshot1zg.png
<ArCHoNKoG> icyj, yes
<blazon> outside ... 64.140.238.245/29
<ibuclaw> blazon, http://www.whatismyip.com/
<unitedpotsmokers> so if u dont know the answer dont tell me dont do this or that... i will wait the answer
<malek> hi
<ibuclaw> Alan502, hi
<icyj> ArCHoNKoG: you can open System -> Preferences -> Appearance, then drag the theme archive into the window, and it should install automatically
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/333384/
<tech404_> blazon: you should have enough data there to add your ip
<cheetahw28> are there any type of disk concatenation/jbod packages in ubuntu?
<tech404_> blazon: you may also need a default route and a dns server address
<malek> can anyone hel. with missing letters on ubuntu, .lz :)
<cheetahw28> I usually use freebsd and use gconcat ..
<blazon> i have all that
<ga_sk8er> i loaded pidgin & loggeed into an irc but i cant see what others are typing
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: again, i think something is wrong with the bin directory
<blazon> i just dont know how to tell what my "network" address is
<ArCHoNKoG> icyj, would that work for gdm themes or over all all themes ?
<ga_sk8er> i know ppl are talking in it cause i can see the irc on the website
<mariano> hola
<ibuclaw> Alan502_, I would suggest reinstallation - as that would be the easiest route.
<mariano> hay alguien?
<malek> can anyone hel. with missing letters on ubuntu, .lz :)
<mariano> i have a question
<Ace42> Gah, I think I've shagged my installation of ubuntu.  I was trying to get a serial mouse to work, and the only solution seems to be editing xorg.conf
<Ace42> Which didn't exist, so I installed xorg
<Ace42> And now the damn pc won't boot
<ibuclaw> Alan502_, did you say that you started the Kubuntu Installer and quit halfway through?
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: *sigh* well... what would be the other root_
<mariano> i have installed ubuntu with 3gb of disc, but in my disc i have more gb.. but when i want to update, it says "not enought disc"
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: the ubuntu installer to be accurate...
<wrapster> anybody listening here?
<mariano> anybody can help me?
<ibuclaw> Alan502_, and formatted the partition...
<wrapster> could anyone pls ans my question
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: no, i never formated the partition
<malek> everyone with .roblems and few with knowledge :)
 * shurdry gongola
<mariano> Hi, anybody can help me?
<NoiseEee> mariano: you'll have to repartition your disk to be larger, from what i understand of your question
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: i just moved the partitions (logical/primary)
<Alan502_> mariano: sup
<mariano> noiseee what can i do?
<epinky> wrapster: can you repeat your grep command with top
<Pupeno> Anyone using unatended-upgrades? it seems not to be doing any upgrades for me.
<Alan502_> mariano: just post your question and we can help you
<ibuclaw> Alan502_, if you ran the installer, chances am you may have formatted the partition without realising.
<mariano> i have installed ubuntu with 3gb of disc, but in my disc i have more gb.. but when i want to update, it says "not enought disc"
<shane__> anyone know of a way to convert real audio to mp3?  This is a little harder than I expected.
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: i choose to not format the partition on the installer
<dabadoo2> is it me or does ubuntu install perl with no regular expression support???
<LjL> wrapster: 1) "qt*" is not a valid regular expression as grep expects; "qt.*" would be 2) you should enclose that kind of grep regular expressions in 'quote', or the shell will try to interpret them
<NoiseEee> mariano: so you made a partition that's 3GB but you have a larger hard drive, and you want ubuntu to take a larger piece of the hard drive (instead of only 3GB)?
<Ace42> Gah, I can't find xorg.conf; I've installed xorg, how do I generate the .conf and get it to do its thing?
<ibuclaw> Alan502_, fyi, with grub issues, you boot from LiveCD, mount the partition, chroot in and run:  update-grub
<ibuclaw> in the most simplest test cases
<ga_sk8er> i still cant get the irc room i want to run on xchat or pidgin
<mariano> no, i select in the install of ubuntu in windows.. 3gb install
<wrapster> epinky: ps -ef |grep qt displays a qcreator as running while top -n 1 |grep qt* fails to do so.. can anyone please explain it to me?
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: yes, i had an idea of how to recover my grub but my internet connection was down
<NoiseEee> mariano: sorry don't know
<eee> how to install mms?
<LjL> wrapster: i just did.
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: anyway, do you think that formatting is my ultimate solution_
<raindog> dbus-daemon is running at 97-100% constantly. and now certain apps won't start such as rhythmbox and nautilus.  How should I troubleshoot this?
<wrapster> LjL: i dont think so.. coz the same format of expression under ps -ef works.. but not in to.
<shane__> wow, is it that complex?  anyone have a pointer or two on converting real audio to mp3?
<ibuclaw> Alan502_, check the contents of /mnt/home
<epinky> wrapster: it shouldn't be "sudo top -n 1| grep -w qcreator" ?
<ibuclaw> Alan502_, is your home directory / files there?
<mariano> noissee i will explain again.. better
<ga_sk8er> i got it in lostIRC :)
<mariano> i install Ubuntu on Windows.. right?.. without partition.
<wrapster> epinky: no.
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: yes they are still there, i can still back them up
<wrapster> epinky:  / LjL : please explain this.
<wrapster> http://pastie.org/724170
<LjL> wrapster: oh well, top would only display a process if that process *is* among the ones consuming the top amount of CPU
<mariano> and.. in the option i select 3gb instaltion..
<NoiseEee> mariano: not as far as i know
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: and re-install but the problem will be re-installing the apps as my internet connection is a little bit poor and downloading them takes me a while
<dabadoo2> is it me or does ubuntu install perl with no regular expression support???
<Fissio> hey..anyone knows how gps should work on karmic..? i've tried viking and gpsdrive..somehow seems that they can't recognize my gps device.. or get signal from it..should i change some setting from gpsd?
<mariano> ahh
<wrapster> LjL: no it displays even if the process is consumign 0.0% of CPU
<LjL> wrapster: that will depend on the height of your terminal (which makes grepping top... unorthodox to say the least)
<mariano> i want to know, if there is an option to do big the disc use?
<ibuclaw> Alan502_, do you ever run: apt-get clean,  or apt-get autoclean ?
<NoiseEee> mariano: you'd have to install ubuntu on its own partition as far as i know
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: not really
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: i think that means i can still find my apps in the temp directory right_
<LjL> wrapster: but it doesn't display *all* processes, only those consuming the most cpu. if none are consuming much cpu, then it'll show 0. look at "top" and then look at the full output of "ps aux" - don't you think the latter is a little longer?
<mariano> NoiseEee: there is an option to install Ubuntu on windows.
<epinky> wrapster: afaik that grep qt* will take 't' letter
<ibuclaw> Alan502_, check /mnt/var/cache/apt/archives
<LjL> wrapster: try "ps aux | wc -l" and "top -n 1 | wc -l" to count the number of lines (i.e. the number of processes)
<NoiseEee> install ubuntu on windows???
<wrapster> LjL:definitely
<mariano> yes.
<raindog> NoiseEee: using Wubi
<ibuclaw> Alan502_, anything that is a .deb file will be of help =)
<mariano> no no..
<mariano> yes, raindog..
<LjL> wrapster: well, that shows that a process won't necessarily be shown by top...
<wrapster> LjL: yeah so which is the best way to observe process then?
<LjL> wrapster: err, that depends on what exactly you're trying to observe, i guess.
<LjL> wrapster: why doesn't grepping "ps" work?
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: ok, thanks for your help :D ill tell you how it goes and update the thread
<wrapster> LjL: it does.. but i cannot get the cpu / memory utilization and all
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: very appreciated man
<wrapster> for that process...
<Ace42> Could anyone talk to me a little about setting up xorg?
<LjL> wrapster: yes you can, "ps aux | grep qt"
<mariano> anybody can help me?... i install Ubuntu on Windows.. and when i want to update, it say "not enought disc space", but i have sufficient space.
<LjL> wrapster: this would probably be best though: "top -p pid-of-qtcreator"
<Alan502_> mariano: please run sudo fdisk -l on the ubuntu terminal, and paste its contents on paste.ubuntu.com
<mariano> Disco /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<mariano> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 9729 cilindros
<mariano> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<mariano> Identificador de disco: 0x248cad1d
<mariano> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<mariano> /dev/sda1               1        1019     8185086   27  Desconocido
<FloodBot1> mariano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wrapster> LjL: yes i understand that.. but this is acutally going into an automation script that im writing .. where im displaying all the process and if the user finds that th process is eating up mem /cpu he will kill it...
<NoiseEee> mariano: he said paste it to the link ^^
<dabadoo2> hehe you had to know that was coming
<mariano> sorry i have pasted it
<wrapster> LjL: so if it does not show up in the top output in the first place.. how will he know about its existence at all...
<mariano> sorry i dont understand so much english jaja
<mariano> now, what can i do?
<Alan502_> mariano: did you install ubuntu with wubi_
<iceroot> mariano: german?
<dj_> hey guys i have a cd it has 8 .mpg files how can i convert all them to one dvd file
<Alan502_> iceroot: he speaks spanish lol
<iceroot> Alan502_: ah ok, thought of "jaja" which is german
<Alan502_> iceroot: whats the spanish channel? he might be better understood in that one
<thiebaude> !es | mariano
<ubottu> mariano: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mariano> alan502: yes, i install with the option INSTALL ON WINDOWS, with the autorun in Windows xp
<wrapster> LjL: so any idea how i can resolve this?
<Alan502_> iceroot: jaja is also a laugh in spanish :)
<iceroot> Alan502_: ah ok
<mariano> Gracias ubottu
<ojii> #proftpd seems to be dead, so I'll try here: I have two VPS servers running ubuntu, on both i have proftpd installed and both have the same config file, but on one i can log in with my users, on the other i cant (not even with root!), why would that be?
<LjL> wrapster: uh, well, i'm not sure what your script intends to add compared to "top" (which can already sort processes by amount of memory taken, and lets the user kill them)... but you should definitely grep "ps" (if anything, surely not "top") in a script. you also shouldn't use "*" unquoted in a script - the implications of doing that are that the script will fail to work correctly depending on what *files* one has in the current directory, because * is a
<LjL> shell wildcard.
<LjL> wrapster: finally, i suggest #bash for more specific help regarding commands to use in a script
<dabadoo2> i get configure: error pcre-config not found, install pcre-devel package or blah......... apt-get or package manager has nothing for pcre-devel.. any clues please?
<mariano> anydoby can help me?
<Alan502_> iceroot: do you know what command to run to see how much disk space he has occupied_
<dabadoo2> df
<wrapster> LjL: ok thanks...
<Alan502_> mariano: wait a minute, im googling, not a linux expert >,<
<lionstone> hi, running 9.10 synaptic is totally dead. can't figure out why. get msg about "another synaptic is running, trying to bring it to foreground" but ps|aux grep "syanptic" is empty
<lionstone> pls help any clue, googling for an hour now
<battyone> lionstone, what about system updates, apt-get, etc?
<jograd> what's that lionstone?
<LjL> lionstone: you did grep "synaptic", and not "syanptic", right?
<lionstone> fine
<lionstone> yes :)
<ibuclaw> Alan502_, posted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8428315#post8428315
<LjL> lionstone: try "ps aux | grep apt" too
<Lint01> I cannot install Ubuntu 9.10 over itself, why?
<lionstone> LjL: roger
<LjL> !aptfix | lionstone, if that shows nothing, do this
<ubottu> lionstone, if that shows nothing, do this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wrapster> LjL: you will probably throw me out of this channel for ever i guess...
<LjL> wrapster: i don't have that ability
<warriorforgod> wrapster: Will you pastebin your script so I can take a look at it?
<lionstone> ubottu, Ljl: apt is running
<LjL> lionstone: "apt" what?
<wrapster> LjL: top also shows it but i had written in such a way that i manually removed those processes that at the moment are using 0.0% CPU and with -n 1 switch added to top it was being yanked out....
<epinky> mariano: Alan502: " df -h"
<wrapster> and thats y it was not displayed..
<wrapster> LjL: really sorry buddy....
<lionstone> LjL: sorry, that was just the grep process. nothing besides that
<ibuclaw> Alan502_, if there is anything else you need explaining / clarifying just ping me
<Lint01> I cannot install Ubuntu 9.10 over itself, why?
<LjL> wrapster: try it a few times. if it's using 0.0, it'll sometimes show and *sometimes not*, depending on where it ends in the list
<wrapster> warriorforgod: that would not be necessary as i figured it out.. my mistake itself.
<Ryan2> Anyone know where I can get the b43-fwcutter files from?
<LjL> lionstone: then issue the command i gave. that will unlock apt, but it may complain about something then.
<lionstone> LjL: I ran the command with no problem but still no synaptic
<wrapster> LjL: but is there a way i can know the currently running processes?
<LjL> lionstone, erm, i don't mean grep, but the other
<sebsebseb> Lint01: delete the partition,  I have done format / before and things not going how they should have  regarding space
<jograd> im working on firewall, security, iptables, postfix. this is coool. linux rules. ubuntu is linux. linus torvaldds is a god
<LjL> wrapster: erm, yes, "ps aux"...?
<wrapster> LjL: I mean processes as they can be seen on my actual desktop.
<jograd> all of us are mere disciples of linus torvalds
<sebsebseb> Lint01: or whatever it was
<lionstone> LjL: yes, apt was not running at all. I was confused by the grep process :)
<wrapster> LjL:not like that.
<LjL> wrapster: a process is a process. do you want to know about windows?
<Lint01> sebsebseb: I cannot delete that partition, it contains my data; and it's not out-of-space error
<wrapster> LjL:yeah perhaps...
<sebsebseb> !home |  Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Chico> Does any know where I can get help on changing my incoming POP3 Port Numbers and my Outgoing SMTP numbers
<lionstone> Is there any was at all to debug synaptic? I can put up anything on pastebin. But running sudo syanptic is just straight up empty
<Ryan2> Where can I find the driver files for the BCM43xx wireless?
<Lint01> sebsebseb: I don;t have a separate partition for /home, I want to use what I really have and not all that conjectures
<Kovensky> uh, something is wrong with the HP F300 driver on ubuntu
<Alan502_> ibuclaw: im impressed of your attention :) thats why i like the linux community. I will tell you if i need something and i am now updating the thread. Thank you very much!
<epinky> Chico: servers or client?
<agorist> Anyone suggest a Font Manager for gnome?
<micromachstick> hi i have a ipod classic 6th generation and hundreds of cds...and i was wondering which media software would be best for me? i've tried songbird and banshee but neither have been very successful...
<Kovensky> I'm connecting to a SMB-shared F300 printer
<wrapster> LjL: any idea?
<Kovensky> when I try to print, the printer starts moving but doesn't output anything
<Chico> Client
<sahilsk> i need a solution which convert pdf to text in exact pattern.
<sahilsk> any such tool guys?
<Kovensky> CUPS gives up on the printing after waiting for a few minutes, and the printer gets stuck in "printing" mode without doing anything
<epinky> Chico: : client program?
<LjL> wrapster: other than playing with "xwininfo", for now, no
<Kovensky> connecting the printer locally and printing works, but I can't really do that since then I'd need to share the printer on the network, and this is a notebook so I can't really act as a printing server
<Chico> Trying to setup email on evolution
<wrapster> LjL: ok
<sahilsk> tool to convert .pdf to .txt, preserving the pattern ?? or tool to convert .txt file to a  specific regex??
<lionstone> when i run strace synaptic, i get messsages about EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable). but dont know what that means
<sinizzl> hello. can someone please nmap me and post the results on some pastebin? my hostname is 84-74-27-28.dclient.hispeed.ch
<helluvaCSmajor> i start bluetooth but cannot get it to work, what do i do to figure out what is wrong?
<lionstone> i think this was initially the result of a broken package but I fix the dpkg issue, apt-get and dpkg and aptitude all run fine
<Ryan2> Please! someone help - How can I enable my wireless card in my laptop?
<Lint01> I'm getting 'error installing the base system' while installing Ubuntu 9.10 over itself, how to fix it.
<lionstone> even sudo aptitude reinstall works fine
<lionstone> is there anything i can do to clear all the synaptic locks? if that is the problem?
<Younger1> hi, anyone running 9.10 on amd64?
<Spookje> hyiRyan2
<Spookje> sorry, hi Ryan2, how to enable your wifi in your laptop?
<Younger1> i tried it immediately after it was released, but it crashed during booting
<Ryan2> Spookje: Yeah, I done PCI check thing in terminal and it knows what model and chipset, or whatever, so how can I enable it?
<lionstone> LjL sorry to bother you but I am desperate - any suggestions?
<Spookje> u have laptop right, which brand, example acer or this or that
<Ryan2> Spookje: Dell Latitude d505
<Spookje> in fact it must auto detect your wifi and then it works, whit ubuntu
<LjL> lionstone: i'm googling, but it doesn't seem to help
<wildc4rd> evening all
<LjL> lionstone: naive suggestion... « find ~/ | grep "ynapt" »
<jirib> hello all
<jirib> anybody from OpenOffice.org Scribblers?
<Spookje> possible u do first update whit a network cable to your laptop
<Ryan2> Not with my card, I think.
<Spookje> to get the drivers
<ikonia> jirib: try the channel #openoffice.org
<Lint01> that stupid installer says I can install over existing system, and that I cannot on the other, ridiculous
<jirib> ikonia: thx
<LjL> lionstone: i don't even have synaptic installed myself (kubuntu here), so can't try much
<Ryan2> Spookje: Is it possible to get it to work without having to keep downloading the drivers via wired connection, whilst in Live CD?
<Lint01> *on one screen,,,,,, on other screen
<DrRobino> Did anyone in here ever use a LENOVO T61p with ubuntu?
<Spookje> Ryan2, my laptop also not work first time, u must use by the first intsall of ubuntu a network cable connected
<ikonia> DrRobino ask your question
<Zer> To access a ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file, what user do I need to give permission to for SSH to be able to read it?
<Zer> root?
<bsdunix> DrRobino: i am now using ubuntu with my ibm thinkpad t42 - hope i can be helpful
<Lint01> I'm getting 'error installing the base system' while installing Ubuntu 9.10 over itself, how to fix it?
<Spookje> ubuntu.nl
<ikonia> Zer 600
<Spookje> test
<Ryan2> Spookje: I am, but is there a way of obtaining the installer files so I don't have to keep reconnecting to wired?
<Zer> Which user?
<ikonia> Zer the owner of the home dir
<brianw> Where does ubuntu store the xorg.conf file?
<Zer> (chusr/chgrp... it's presently rw for u, r for g)
<ToStItOs> Anyone familar with networking Windows xo and Ubuntu for file sharing?
<DrRobino> bsdunix: Yes...so you also have such a trackpoint mouse right?
<Spookje> i dont know... me also just a newbie!
<helluvaCSmajor> how do i get bluetooth to work?
<lionstone> LjL - cool thanks though!
<ikonia> Zer: it needs 600 for the owner - that's it
<bsdunix> DrRobino: by trackpoint, you mean the touchpad? i am always happy with the erasertip poiting device instead.. not using the pad
<Zer> Hmm. Still isn't working. Weird. brb
<Zer> Still claims they aren't in AllowUsers
<ToStItOs> How do I share my files between Windows xp and Ubuntu
<DrRobino> bsdunix: yes exactly. This red point between G,H and B. You understand what I mean?
<bsdunix> DrRobino: however; yes, i have that- but have not yet tried to configure it
<Ace42> Gah, I am really getting fed up of ubuntu fast.  Every five minutes I find a new problem to which the only solution involves a load of command-prompt text that DOESN'T WORK with this distro...
<Zer> which is funny because I can log on to other accounts as well without that problem (though they use passwords)
<ikonia> !samba > ToStItOs
<ubottu> ToStItOs, please see my private message
<ikonia> Zer: then that has no relevence to your key problem
<Lint01> I'm getting 'error installing the base system' while installing Ubuntu 9.10 over itself, how to fix it?
<bsdunix> DrRobino: yes. the red point. worked automagically fo rme
<DrRobino> bsdunix: It works, but i cannot use it to scroll as it can in e.g. windows
<bsdunix> ah.
<Zer> What do you mean? The only difference is the .ssh/authorized_keys
<bsdunix> the blue middle button
<ikonia> Zer: password authentication has nothing to do with authroized_keys so has no relevence
<ToStItOs> ikonia I have Samba installed still cannot get my domain workgroup to recognize this computer which has ubuntu on my windows machine
<ikonia> Lint01: tell it to format the partition at the installer
<DrRobino> bsdunix: for example if you open a browser with a long page and want to scrolle it, you press and hold the middle button ande press down...but nothing happens
<Lint01> ikonia: I cannot format the partition
<ikonia> Lint01: why ?
<ikonia> ToStItOs: you'll need to get your ubuntu machine to be a domain member to use your windows AD group as auth
<Lint01> ikonia: because it has my /home and some applications
<bsdunix> DrRobino: i think googling 'thinkwiki' and 'touchpoint' may help you
<ikonia> Lint01: then why are you trying to re-install ?
<ToStItOs> Ikonia: how do i do that?
<ikonia> ToStItOs: that's quite a complex process
<Lint01> ikonia: because my current system became unusable after last update
<DrRobino> bsdunix: well tried but nothing useful
<ikonia> ToStItOs: are you sure you want it to auth against your domain ?
<dj_> hey guys i have a cd it has 8 .mpg files how can i convert all them to one dvd file
<ikonia> Lint01: define usuable
<helluvaCSmajor> can someone help me debug bluetooth?
<Lint01> ikonia: it does not boot. are you happy?
<ikonia> Lint01: what is the problem with won't boot - what happens ?
<ToStItOs> Ikonia I just want to be able share my files between both computers. My network is hooked up via wired connection
<jirib> does anybody have rootfs and swap on luks?
<losha> dj_: are you saying you want to make a dvd that will play in a stand-alone dvd player?
<ikonia> ToStItOs: that's fine, you don't need your domain for that
<jirib> i have a key in crypttab but it asks me for pass during boot :/
<dj_> losha:yes i have a cd it has 8 mpg files, i want to create a single dvd
<losha> dj_: Use the program 'devede....
<ToStItOs> Ikonia so how can I share files I have Samba installed what configurations do I need to do
<ikonia> ToStItOs: you basically need to map your windows user accounts on the client, to some unix+samba accounts on the linux box
<ikonia> ToStItOs: if you read through the samba link ubottu sent you, I think it covers it at a high level
<Lint01> ikonia: it writes about mountall failure and stops booting. pressing ^D brings on crippled console which eats first character of input, and has no linebreaks
<ikonia> Lint01: can you get the exact error ?
<jirib> ToStItOs: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=004599128559784038176%3Avj_p0xo-nng&ie=UTF-8&q=samba&sa=Search
<jirib> little searching in help.ubuntu.com :)
<Lint01> ikonia: mountall failed. Press Ctrl-D to open maintenance console or smth like it
<ikonia> Lint01: could really use the exact error, it normally gives a clue why mountall will fail
<Zer> The relevance is that the only difference I can see is one uses ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and one uses password authentication. The former gives an error talking about AllowUsers, and the latter just works.
<ikonia> Zer: yes, so no relevence at all
<Zer> Ok. Any idea why the former wouldn't work then?
<ikonia> Zer: use ssh -v to find out why, it's either going to be your local key file or your authorized_keys file
<ToStItOs> Ikonia thanx for the link I needed that question as far as the second about guest do I use guest or????
<jirib> ssh key is for client is always local, authorized_keys contais public part of the private key
<Lint01> ikonia: it's irrelevant to my question. I want to re-install the system, and even had to download a special alternate installer CD, which was promised to be able to in-place update systems. But when I'm trying to do it, it fails
<ikonia> ToStItOs: you can use guest if you want
<Lint01> ikonia: I don't care about my system' present state
<ikonia> Lint01: yes, so mountall is a disk problem, and if it can't install the base system that may be a disk problem also so I'm trying to see if there is a common issue
<ToStItOs> Ikonia it wont affect anything right?
<ikonia> ToStItOs: nope
<ToStItOs> ok let me try this and see what happens
<ToStItOs> thanx alot
<Lint01> ikonia: when I installed it first time, I had formatted that partition, so it cannot be a disk error.
<ikonia> Lint01: that means nothing
<ikonia> Lint01: your system currently has a problem, and your installer currently has a problem - you may have a disk problem
<Drepanon> hi guys
<brumugun> hi
<lainy> im currently preparing to reinstall ubuntu because my sound isnt working but..is there any way to reinstall alsa so i can save some time?
<Drepanon> what happen if I create a soft-raid1 array with ubuntu, then I install windows ext3 drivers on my XP dual-boot ?
<jirib> Drepanon: you won't probably see ext3 partitions
<ToStItOs> Ikonia one last question: How many mounts do I create 2?
<ticoit> Drepanon: 2012!
#ubuntu 2009-12-04
<Guest56425> hi
<^workman^> RockShox: is your disk full? what does dmesg report
<UbuntuUser> problem with cheese. use to connect with webcam, but now says webcam not detected. any ideas?
<RockShox> its not full
<Guest68250> Hi! im trying to install ubuntu netbook remix thru a usm flash drive but nothing happends when I boot from it
<jensm1> somone who want to help me?
<Da_Kr0n> i setup raid via my bios, then uninstalled it via bios again, now ubuntu has a raid header on my drive and i want to remove it
<^workman^> !ask | jensm1
<BlouBlou> !ask | jensm1
<ubottu> jensm1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crontab101> ubuntuuser what webcam do you have because it didnt recognize mine either until i found some drivers
<RockShox> oh dmesg reports ssh segfaulting too
<jensm1> anyone who have expiriance with fujitsu simens netbook amilo mini ?
<^workman^> RockShox: hmm, could be memory...
<mr-john> do u know a software which allow me the access control to computers from an AP, i need to generate a ticket which let the client connects to my AP for an hour, im looking for in google but all is for windows and shareware... anybody knows a simple way to do this
<jensm1> I have a usb stick who will boot from windows, but I want to install on my netbook but there doesnt it load at all
<apparle> I currently have to add an option line to alsa-base.conf in order to get sound... it that a bug... should I report it
<^workman^> mr-john: something like radius (if supported by your AP) can handle that. But, I'm not an expert on it...
<maxagaz_> what is n ad hoc network ?
<UbuntuUser> crontab101, its built in my msi wind u100
<crontab101> ok ill search for some drivers
<UbuntuUser> crontab101, it use to connect fine but not now, i may have to reinstall the OS
<^workman^> maxagaz: it's like a peer to peer network-- 2 computers talking together
<UbuntuUser> crontab101, thanks
<^workman^> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<^workman^> hmm
<^workman^> anyone know ubottu's  ! for a list of factoids?
<crontab101> http://download1.msi.com.tw/files/downloads/dvr_exe/camera_linux_u100_nb.zip
<alesan> hi what is the package that delivers the full kernel sources (not headers only)?
<^workman^> alesan: kernel.org =) not sure what ubuntu's is. I like to compile the latest stable
<crontab101> somebody read this for ubuntuuser http://ambospeak.blogspot.com/2008/12/getting-msi-wind-webcam-to-work-under.html'
<alesan> I mean the kernel sources for the current kernel it is installed in ubuntu. there is a package with headers but not one with the full sources, as far as I can see in the list
<mr-john> ^workman^> thanks im going to look for
<crontab101> oh that might not work uuser
<^workman^> mr-john: good luck!
<UbuntuUser> crontab101, addresses not found. the camera use to work fine though
<llutz> alesan: apt-get install linux-source
<^workman^> !factoid > ^workman^
<ubottu> ^workman^, please see my private message
<crontab101> u said msi wind u100 right and ubuntu 9.10?
<UbuntuUser> crontab101, yes
<flan_suse> How does the pkill command know which process to kill if there are multiple instances? For example, what if two users both have an instance of vlc running and you do "pkill vlc" as root?
<crontab101> yeah i wouldnt even try that link then i will search some more
<flan_suse> crontab101, I am using Ubuntu 9.10 on an MSI Wind u100 as well.
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, have you tried force quit or xkill?
<UbuntuUser> crontab101, thanks
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, I just joined the chat room. What was the issue?
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, my webcam use to work fine for cheese and gyachi, but doesn't now
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, you mean it worked fine under 9.04 but not 9.10 anymore?
<h4ck3r> Hi Guys :)
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, it always worked in 9.10
<llutz> flan_suse: pkill has several options, default it would kill all instances
<flan_suse> llutz, ah, okay. Thank you.
<_Lucretia_> hi, does the latest version of ubuntu have working php debs? I mean, with fixed imajick libs, etc?
<flan_suse> llutz, and if pkill is run by a normal user, it will only kill the processes which are under that user's id?
<llutz> flan_suse: afaik yes
<flan_suse> llutz, thank you.
<llutz> flan_suse: would be strange to kill other users apps as use
<llutz> r
<flan_suse> llutz, it helps, because I need to edit some menu shortcuts to this: pkill app & app
<flan_suse> llutz, sometimes a program will just hang when I try to start it up, and I have to kill it to start it again. But doing "pkill app & app" will kill it for me before trying to launch it again. I was curious if it would affect other user processes.
<llutz> flan_suse: maybe have a look into man pkill, there might be helpfull options
<mac9416> Hello, what kernel come with a fresh install of Karmic?
<crontab101> Try to press Fn+F6?nin Terminal (Alt-F2 -- gnome-terminal)nlsusbnbefore Fn+F6, and after it.
<llutz> flan_suse: it should affect others
<Pici> mac9416: 2.6.31
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, I am going to see if my web cam works on my u100, Karmic netbook. (I don't have the Netbook Remix, so I think I need to install Cheese.)
<flan_suse> llutz, you mean "shouldn't"?
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, ok thanks
<llutz> flan_suse: ups, i meant, sry
<mac9416> Pici, thanks. Can I have the full uname -r though?
<crontab101> flan and ubuntu on that netbook Try to press Fn+F6?nin Terminal (Alt-F2 -- gnome-terminal)nlsusbnbefore Fn+F6, and after it.
<UbuntuUser> i actually dislike the UNR theme, but thats just me
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, I take it you also noticed the bug that affects changing the display brightness with the hot keys?
<UbuntuUser> it seems to "get in the way"
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, yes, and i removed the powere manager to fix it
<crontab101> i think that was the program that tells you whether your devices  connected or not
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, I found that UNR is almost pointless. The regular desktop version works better for me.
<A-Rishi> I am having problems with Ubuntu one ( ubuntu 9.10), whenever I click connect, it disconnects in 2 seconds saying my files are synced when it definately isn't. (I have added the computer)
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, plus, it can interfere if you try to install another desktop environment, like XFCE or KDE. UNR is too invasive.
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, they have a TON of people confirming the bug, so I'm guessing it'll be fixed soon.
<crontab101> my cam looked terrible when i finally got it installed in ubuntu
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, caused by an update, perhaps?
<crontab101> but to see if linux even detects your camera, Try to press Fn+F6?nin Terminal (Alt-F2 -- gnome-terminal)nlsusbnbefore Fn+F6, and after it.
<jensm1> someone here who feel that they can guide me thru the installation with USB flash on netbook?
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, the bug? It was introduced with 9.10, not an update. 9.04 did not have this issue with MSI Wind u100.
<UbuntuUser> jensm1, have you tried unetbootin?
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, oh i thought ya meant the webcam thing
<^workman^> jensm1: or pendrivelinux.com
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, from my experience the only fix is to remove power manager
<crontab101> oh you say your cam worked in 9.10 and now it doesnt?
<jensm1> ubuntuuser: yes I am using it,
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, I don't know. I have the latest updates applied on 9.10, so I'll see if the camer works.
<crontab101> because mine just didnt work from fresh install
<Pici> !info linux | mac9416
<ubottu> mac9416: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.15.28 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<UbuntuUser> jensm1, how about Ubuntu USB Creator
<UbuntuUser> ?
<UbuntuUser> i mean startup disc creator
<mac9416> Pici, and that's what comes with a fresh install of Karmic?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<platypus03> ^workman^, that raid issue is very strange... it errors out while trying to remove metadata
<platypus03> but there shouldn't be metadata, it was never part of an array ever
<kkszysiu> hello happy Ubuntu users. I have some problems with when Im updating packets like E: libcommons-daemon-java: podproces installed post-installation script return error 2
<eventi> has anyone packaged php5.3 for Ubuntu 8.10 yet?
<ivze> Good time, people! Could anyone help me with terminal bell? After lots of complains about noisy pc speaker beeping, it was disabled. But I would like to have beeps in gnome-terminal (vim, bash completion...). What Shall I do?.
<kkszysiu> Its from karmic alpha but even when I have stable now I have that errors
<^workman^> platypus: have you tried booting from a live cd, dropping to a shell, and re-creating a new partition?
<kkszysiu> is any method to rebuild info about packages?
<Pici> mac9416: Actually thats a little out of date, the Karmic section here is more accurate: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<jensm1> The thing is, when I have made an "ubuntu usb" I can see that it have stuff on it in windows, but when I plug it in and boot up my netbook its only a black screen with the crusor twinlke
<platypus03> ^workman^, yes
<platypus03> i can create a partition just fine via fdisk
<santosh> all geeks
<platypus03> but the system wont see it because dmraid complains about missing a disk
<platypus03> and then the installer sees nothing for available disks
<^workman^> platypus: but do you have your BIOS raid enabled?
<flan_suse> jensm1, is this the Desktop CD or the Alternate CD?
<platypus03> ^workman^ RAID is disabled in the bios
<^workman^> platypus: strange..
<platypus03> yep
<platypus03> its like a catch22
<^workman^> platypus: I take it this is a new disk
<mac9416> Pici, "2.6.31-14.48" Awesome. Thanks.
<flan_suse> jensm1, sounds like the USB creator (or whatever you used) didn't make the USB bootable.
<platypus03> actually no, this is the handiwork of fedora
<platypus03> it had fc10 on it or somethign before it came to me
<platypus03> and it put this metadata on the disk somehow
<^workman^> platypus: cough, cough... lol
<platypus03> but i cannot erase said metadata
<jensm1> <flan_suse> I use ubuntu netbook remix http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<^workman^> platypus: let me check something, brb
<jensm1> and it boots inside windows without problems
<platypus03> im at the point where I just 0 the drive but thats pretty ridic
<platypus03> ok thanks
<^workman^> platypus: when you run fisk -l and you pastbin it for me
<ranjan> in which formate gimp can save file so that it can be used after word for editing
<platypus03> ^workman^,  sure, but its just a listing of available raid types
<platypus03> er sorry misread that
<platypus03> let me get the fdisk output, not the dmraid -l output ;)
<jensm1> flan_suse are you still there?
<^workman^> ranjan: pick a format, gimp supports all of the most popular ones, jpg, png, gif, etc etc
<flan_suse> jensm1, run "cfdisk /dev/sdb" as root and see if the USB partition has a bootable flag enabled. (Replace sdb with the correct drive that is your USB stick.)
<crontab101> ubuntuuser i thinki found you something
<^workman^> platypus: fdisk -l should be listing the Disks. if it's listing disks and sees them as part of a raid, then that may be reported by a hardware problem?
<jensm1> flan_suse: in what app? I am on a windows machine now
<^workman^> platypus: fdisk -l doesn't read metadata
<erUSUL> ranjan: after word ? native gimpe file format is xcf
<flan_suse> jensm1, oh, it's a Linux command.
<crontab101> nvm.
<Phuzion> hello trying to find some help for a wireless card unclaimed run iwconfig with all 0's
<Phuzion> using Karmic
<^workman^> Phuzion: is the wireless card supported by the kernel?
<flan_suse> jensm1, maybe look with Control Panel > Administrative Tasks > Computer Manager > Disk Managment ?
<flan_suse> jensm1, you want to make sure the USB is bootable.
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, I'm downloading "cheese" now to test the web cam on my netbook.
<mrwoody> hi *. Does anyone know why plasma shortcuts do not work (I am using compiz on kde)
<Phuzion> workman yes.... it was working fine, then one day it just crashed... things have been funny with it since we moved... I was once running off a linksys router, and now we have apple airport
<jensm1> flan_suse don unetboot do that?
<flan_suse> jensm1, it should.
<flan_suse> jensm1, so should USB creator.
<carlosb78> Hi, I'm trying to get an Epson all in one to scan. any one can help
<fusslinus> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks
<fusslinus> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks
<fusslinus> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks
<fusslinus> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks
<fusslinus> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks
<FloodBot3> fusslinus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carlosb78> Hi, I'm trying to get an Epson all in one to scan. any one can help?
<My-Computer> im on xubuntu 904 whats the terminal syntax to upgrade openoffice 3.0 to open office 3.1
<jensm1> flam_suse , when I plug the usb dev in this windowsw machine it comes up an autorun
<^workman^> Phuzion: hmmm.... what type of wireless card are you using? what does sudo lsmod report? can you pastbin the output from it?
<flan_suse> jensm1, go here: Control Panel > Administrative Tasks > Computer Manager > Disk Managment
<Phuzion> atheros 5001
<^workman^> Phuzion: do you see any errors when running - dmesg
<jensm1> flan_suse I'm there
<Phuzion> workman remind me how to do pastbin... I've only done it once
<Alissa> :-)
<nperry> carlosb78: What seems to be your problem?
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, it works fine by default, its just that for some reason it stopped working
<^workman^> !pastbin | Phuzion
<^workman^> arrg
<^workman^> !pastebin | Phuzion
<ubottu> Phuzion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jensm1> flan_suse what filesystem? does that matter? I have ntfs now
<carlosb78> I installed the printing function but can not scan
<carlosb78> I ran sane-find-scanner
<ranjan> i am ediiting an file and the work of editing is not complited and i want to complet the reming part tomorrow so i am wondering  how should i save my work ... in which formate should i shave my todays completed part so that i can complet the remaining part tomorrow
<carlosb78> and it seemed to find it, but not under  a name...
<_CommandeR_> carlosb78, is it connected on the network or ?
<nperry> carlosb78: usb?
<^workman^> ranjan: how are you editing the file? what editor are you using?
<carlosb78> USB
<nperry> carlosb78:  What is the model
<carlosb78> I tried the Epson SW through wine, didn't work, the model is SX415
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, I can't seem to get the webcam to turn on either.
<flan_suse> jensm1, NTFS on the USB?
<jensm1> yes
<flan_suse> jensm1, that's probably why it's not booting.
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, i used it just fine last week
<flan_suse> jensm1, the USB creator should have made it a FAT32 file system.
<jensm1> flan_suse so Fat32 then?
<UbuntuUser> or the week before
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, so the red light won't turn on for you anymore?
<UbuntuUser> nope
<jensm1> well whats the link to USBcreator?
<flan_suse> jensm1, yes, but it's best to start with a formatted FAT32 USB stick, and THEN use USB creator on it.
<sp1r1t> hello guys
<UbuntuUser> jensm1, it should be already installed
<flan_suse> jensm1, it's an Ubuntu application. For Windows, use UNetbootin
<ranjan> one more question i am facing one more problem with transmission  some times it say ther is no such file directory to store the day although the  downlods are compleated  i  am trying to seed that thing back  but sometime ... this type of problem is woring me ... please help
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, this is weird. I wonder why it stopped workig?
<Phuzion> ^workman^ pasted
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, i really don't know. i think i should probably just reinstall the OS
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, for the brightness flickering, did you use the same workaround i did?
<^workman^> Phuzion: ok, paste the link into the irc channel for me =)
<nperry> carlosb78: Please can you pastbine ' sudo sane-find-scanner '
<nperry> !pastebin | carlosb78
<ubottu> carlosb78: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jensm1> flan_suse so i format to fat32 and then use UNetbootin
<ranjan> workman:: i am using gimpe and i am able to save my work for the day
<Phuzion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/334642/
<llutz> ranjan: save it as xcf, load next time
<^workman^> ranjan: use the default xcf format....
<flan_suse> jensm1, I'd try that, yes.
<bhabalinux> hello everyone! Is there anyway I can use slideshow in gnome desktop by which wallpapers located in a particular folder changes every given time automatically? I tried many things, didn't work.
<ranjan> workman:: thanks
<UbuntuUser> i'm thinkin about just switching to xfce, it seems more stable
<carlosb78> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x0851) at libusb:001:005
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, no. I just don't change the brightness. I leave it at 0% all the time. The u100's lowest brightness setting is still bright! That's why it has such poor battery life.
<ranjan> i am having one more issue with transmission
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, i have to have high brightness lol
<^workman^> Phuzion: hmm
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, plus, you can add the display brightness applet to the panel, and use the slider to adjust the brightness. (The bug is only with the hot keys.)
<zek_> I am trying to set up alsa.  for some reason i have a file called linux-sound-base_noOSS that blacklists the module i need for my driver.  I assume that is why alsaconf doesnt find my sound card.  should i just remove the line from the file?
<Phuzion> ^workman^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/334645/
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, I tried XFCE, but it gives you less control. Try editing the menu in XFCE, lol.
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, but it still does the flickering at startup no matter what
<ranjan> i am having one more issue with transmission ::: some time it use to give me an error msg ... there is no such file or directory naming that file ... any help please
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, it does? Not for me. Do you have it set to change the brightness when unplugged? (I don't.)
<meero> how to setup second instance of SSH?
<nperry> carlosb78: bare with me two mins
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, also you can't decide how much space you want between the icons on the panel
<nperry> Just got to double check my config files!
<^workman^> Phuzion: when you left click on your network icon in the gnome gui, is the wireless option listed?
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, i keep it plugged in, no battery
<UbuntuUser> i only put the batter on if i take it somewhere
<Phuzion> ^workman^ no... my wireless is unclaimed
<jensm1> whis me luck
<nperry> carlosb78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334647/ put all of this in the file name in the pastebin
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, XFCE, to me, seems like a good idea to revive an old, slow PC. Other than that, I'd stick with GNOME for more control and flexibility. Plus, Thunar can't connect to a network share, like Nautilus can.
<^workman^> Phuzion: how about running the hardware drivers app from system->Administration
<STALIWAR> привет
<Pici> !ru | STALIWAR
<ubottu> STALIWAR: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<^workman^> Phuzion: !ru | STALIWAR
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, what do you mean network share?
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, weird. It doesn't do that for me on startup, and I have the PowerManager enabled.
<^workman^> lol srry
<STALIWAR> руддщ
<STALIWAR> hello
<Phuzion> ^workman^ I don't understan STALIWAR??
<nperry> carlosb78: OK? tell me when your done :)
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, like if there is a CIFS (SMB) share on another computer, say a Music folder. With Nautilsus (GNOME), you can browse to that folder, enter username/password, and access the files over the network. There is no way to do this in Thunar (XFCE).
<jensm1> still no luck
<^workman^> Phuzion: srry, I miss typed
<meero> meero_: ampulka
<Scunizi> Will this turntable adaptor by Ion work on ubuntu? http://www.ionaudio.com/urecord
<UbuntuUser> flan_suse, oh, thats why i didn't know lol thanks. i just use my computer with mine, i don't do the whole remote thing
<flan_suse> UbuntuUser, the "easy way", I'm sure you might have seen, is when you enable "Folder Sharing" on Windows, or "Share this folder" on Ubuntu / Linux Mint. It's basically a network share, using Samba.
<STALIWAR> I'm want setup Ubuntu 9.10. Is this good idea?
<UbuntuUser> i tried mint, it wouldn't go past the loading thing with live cd/usb
 * meero Cafte secia ako? :)
 * meero Zdravicko co nove? :D
<^workman^> Phuzion: did you run the System->Administration->Hardware Drivers app?
 * meero Cafte secia ako? :)
<nperry> carlosb78: ??
<Phuzion> ^workman^ yes it
<Phuzion> 's completely blank
<carlosb78> done
<^workman^> Phuzion: hmm, is this an external or internal card? do you have to hit a button to turn on your wireless on your laptop?
<Serial_Velocity> kino doesn't recognize my camcorder connected via 1394 aka firewire... raw1394 and dv1394 loaded and chmod 777ed... i dunno what to do anymore...
<STALIWAR> есть русские?
<carlosb78> did you receive it?
<^workman^> !ru | STALIWAR
<ubottu> STALIWAR: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<STALIWAR> или те кто хоть говорят по русски?
<nperry> carlosb78: Run 'sudo xsane' Click OK to the warning. In the large window towards the right of the screen (titled Preview ….) click the Aquire button. If you get an image back then we’re all set to go.
<Phuzion> ^workman^ internal internal, I do have an on/off switch it is on... this is my lshw -c network link http://paste.ubuntu.com/334651/
<stsm> how do i install true combat elite and enemy territory wolfenstein on 9.10 64bit please?
<Serial_Velocity> alway use gksudo on GUIs @ nperry
<^workman^> Phuzion: odd, it shows on line 16 that you have an IP address assigned
<carlosb78> no devices were found.
<nperry> bahhhh Serial_Velocity :P
<maxagaz_> how to create a wifi network and make my iphone connect to it ?
<^workman^> Phuzion: try sudo rmmod sky2; sudo moprobe sky2; then run dmesg
<Phuzion> ^workman^ physical ID 0? I thought that didn't mean anything
<jensm1> flan_suse: can it have somthing to do with I tried to install ubuntu before and fucked up the partitions so whan I try to boot up my netbook now it says invalid partition table? (this is what happends if I boot without usb)
<llutz> maxagaz_: use ad-hoc connection, if iPhone supports that.
<^workman^> Phuzion: line 16 of the pastebin...
<konbon> Hello everyone :)
<BlouBlou> !hi | konbon
<ubottu> konbon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nperry> carlosb78: Weird, that worked on my old SX400
<flan_suse> jensm1, the USB should boot fine, regardless of what partition scheme you have on your hard drive.
<nperry> Obv it was a different lsusb string
<maxagaz_> llutz, that's what i did, the iphone can connect to the network, but my computer doesn't give it an ip
<flan_suse> jensm1, because the Ubuntu installer will allow you to repartition the drive.
<carlosb78> are you runing the newest version of ubuntu?
<carlosb78> Nperry
<llutz> maxagaz_: you need static ips or something like dnsmasq running
<jensm1> flan_suse: Thats good. well nothing still happends when I try to boot with usb ubuntu, I am dl slax now to try that boot
<llutz> maxagaz_: or dhcpd (overkill)
<stsm> how do i install true combat elite and enemy territory wolfenstein on 9.10 64bit please?
<Aruna> Anyone help me..  i am new to Debian i have installed Kubuntu on my Laptop can i install Debian as dual instalation ?
<maxagaz_> llutz, dnsmasq is already running
<nperry> carlosb78: Running karmic, on this laptop at the momet.
<nperry> *moment
<greezmunkey> Is there a quick explanation of the differance between ext3 and ext4 filesystem(s)?
<llutz> maxagaz_: configured for acting as dhcp-server too?
<docmax> on my multimonitor system notification bar doesnt work on 2nd monitor
<nperry> !ext4 | greezmunkey
<jordyye> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<Aruna> Can i install Debian on Kubuntu ?
<jordyye> sabe español
<jordyye> sabe alguien español
<maxagaz_> llutz, that I don't know
<nperry> Wheres that factroid gone :s
<LjL> !es | jordyye
<ubottu> jordyye: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<llutz> maxagaz_: check config
<bradpitt> hi.. really sorry for interrupting. but can you guys enqueue torrent with transmission? thanks
<maxagaz_> llutz, /usr/sbin/dnsmasq --no-hosts --keep-in-foreground --bind-interfaces --no-poll --except-interface=lo --listen-address=10.42.43.1 --dhcp-range=10.42.43.10,10.42.43.100,60m --dhcp-option=option:router,10.42.43.1 --dhcp-lease-max=50 --pid-file=/var/run/nm-dnsmasq-eth1.pid
<carlosb78> thanks for the hand
<Aruna> i have installed kubunto on my laptop... can i install Debian with my kubuntu ?
<greezmunkey> nperry, is it just a matter of larger addressable area?
<maxagaz_> llutz, that's what ps aux prints
<Gibby> How do I check if Ubuntu is seeing me video card?
<carlosb78> any ideas where I could find more info?
<llutz> maxagaz_: looks ok, check logs for errors (/var/log/....)
<greezmunkey> nperry, seriously, I can look it up, jusst thought it may be something quick :/
<nperry> greezmunkey: faster timestamping, faster file system checking ,journaling checksums & extents (basically automatic space allocation to avoid fragmentation)
<greezmunkey> nperry, apparantly the quick answer (based on ^that) is just use it :) right!
<maxagaz_> llutz, what makes the link between the ad hoc dhcp wifi network i created with network manager and dnsmasq ?
<Gibby> How do I check if Ubuntu is seeing me video card?
<llutz> maxagaz_: you have to establish the connection manually
<nperry> greezmunkey: Yes..
<maxagaz_> llutz, from the iphone ?
<nperry> I've tested it since jaunty dev cycle
<greezmunkey> nperry, arae you pretty familiar with drive mounting?
<Travis-42> is it possible to run a command as a user created by "adduser --system" ?
<coolcat> hi, what program could I use to play a mp3 file from a command line easily?
<soopos> Can you use two Xs by at two different Upstart's run levels in Ubuntu?
<nperry> greezmunkey: as in, fstab?
<p3rror> how can i unchroot
<Jamed> coolcat: try moc. its a bit overkill if you just want to play a single file but its easy
<nperry> carlosb78: I followed this tutorial for my sx400, http://blog.bluemonki.net/2009/03/28/ubuntu-epson-sx400-all-in-one-making-it-work/
<docmax> on my multimonitor system notification bar doesnt work on 2nd monitor
<greezmunkey> nperry, guess so, I am setting up a desktop machine as we speak with the goal of installing a scsi drive from another system. I need to "poke" around in that filesystem. It's a sysV, but that's about all I know about it right now.
<llutz> maxagaz_: set linux to ad-hoc, then your iphone too, it should connect then
<UbuntuUser> anyone know why a webcam would work, then all of a sudden stop working?
<Travis-42> is it possible to run a command as a user that has the shell /bin/false set?
<nperry> greezmunkey: Sorry not to sure of that one! Maybe somone else in here will know
<p3rror> can you help
<Jamed> Travis-42: bo
<Jamed> Travis-42: no
<nperry> Travis-42: Nope :)
<llutz> maxagaz_: "sudo iwconfig ethX mode Ad-Hoc essid "myadhocnet" enc off"
<llutz> maxagaz_: on iphone try to connect "myadhocnet"
<Travis-42> heh,ok thanks Jamed and nperry
<greezmunkey> nperry, cool. I think I know what to do, but I thought I'd live here for a while in case I needed a hand. Thanks for the ext4 info, I'll check into it further on my own.
<nperry> greezmunkey: Good luck with it anyhow :D
<konbon> I have wicd installed in the Ubuntu 9.10, in order to get wireless internet. I went to the Preferences to connect to my router, but it does not show any wifi connection points at all. I know the wifi is working because im using it on this windows install right now. Any help with that would be much appreciated.
<enzotib> Travis-42: with sudo you can
<Gibby> I just intalled a 3rd video card, I can I tell if Ubunut is seeing it?
<Travis-42> enzotib: how? I'm trying to run it with sudo: "sudo -H -u system-user testcommand"
<nperry> Gibby: lspci
<greezmunkey> nperry, well I should have this desktop system installed here in a bit, if your still here I'll update you.
<sp1r1t> i'm having problems installing xmms player
<sp1r1t> xmms: Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<sp1r1t> and i can't find it anywhere
<nperry> I should be bobbing around, greezmunkey :)
<sp1r1t> i'm on ubuntu 9.10
<enzotib> Travis-42: i just tried sudo -H -u syslog ls, and it works
<Jamed> p3rror: you want to leave a chroot jail you are in?
<Gibby> bummer not seeing it, I think it is my bios though
<sp1r1t> help? :(
<Travis-42> enzotib: strange, you're right, I wonder why it doesn't for this other system user
<konbon> k, guess not :/
<konbon> is there an actuall ubuntu help channel besides this one?
<maxagaz_> llutz, whi this command => sudo iwconfig eth1 mode Ad-Hoc essid "myadhocnet" enc off, I can't see the network from my iphone, not connect to it by just giving its name
<_Lucretia_> hi, does the latest version of ubuntu have working php debs? I mean, with fixed imajick libs, etc?
<sp1r1t> yo
<^workman^> sp1r1t: how did you install xmms
<jenda> Is there a way to get Flash to work in Firefox/Ubuntu? I always think I have it down, but sooner or later, there is a video that just won't play. E.g., currently, youtube works just fine. However, when I try videos from the Onion (e.g. http://www.theonion.com/content/video/ultra_realistic_modern_warfare ), it is just a black rectangle.
<sp1r1t> ^workman^: i didn't install xmms
<sp1r1t> i want to
<sp1r1t> but when i do apt-get ins.. . xmms
<sp1r1t> i get error
<sp1r1t> xmms: Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<^workman^> sp1r1t: from the gui package installer in 9.10 search for xmms should come back with gxmms2. install that
<sp1r1t> gonna try now
<^workman^> sp1r1t: I just installed it on my 64bit system without issue
<sp1r1t> :|
<Alan502> Hi, is it possible to let my computer connect to the internet, and other computers connect to the internet throught it? Just like in windows; how is this done in ubuntu?
<sp1r1t> i'm missing libgtk1.2
<^workman^> sp1r1t: ok at a shell run: sudo apt-cache search gtk* | more and find the package you need, then run sudo apt-get install package-name
<zotikos> this seems a bit chaotic... do I just type my question out in the open?
<Pici> !ask | zotikos (
<ubottu> zotikos (: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soopos> I have 2 Ubuntu's at two run levels. One is crashing and taking all my memory. How can you kill the crashing Ubuntu in the second Ubuntu?
<^workman^> !ask | zotikos
<ubottu> zotikos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz> maxagaz_: how did you configure your ad-hoc network before? iwconfig ... does that
<Alan502> Hi, is it possible to let my computer connect to the internet, and other computers connect to the internet throught it? Just like in windows; how is this done in ubuntu?
<gnubie> jenda;  you running 64bit karmic?
<nibbler> Alan502, yep, thats very easy.
<Alan502> ^workman^: i also have my 64 bit system since today morning ^_^
<Alan502> nibbler: how is it done?
<maxagaz_> llutz, i used network-manager, but i removed what n-m created before using iwconfig
<zotikos> I have a Wacom Graphire2 tablet. xinput and xidump recognize it, but it is not listed in xorg.conf or for the xsetwacom command. How can I set it to relative mode?
<nibbler> Alan502, its called ipmasquerading. i'll privately paste you my iptables script. its not perfect, and there might be easier solutions out there, but it works
<jenda> gnubie: nope, 32 and restricted-extras is installed, all up
<jenda> -to-date
<Alan502> ok, thanks, nibbler :)
<jensm1> hi
<trism> jenda: unfortunately, some flash apps with just not work in the linux version of flash, likely a combination of vendors not testing their apps in the linux version and the linux version not completely implementing all the features (or just being buggy)
<jensm1> flan_suse: usb creator did not work on win. so I found http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ and now I am booting it as I type
<jenda> trism: oh well, so I was afraid :) thanks. (BTW, I'm pretty sure it used to work before)
<gnubie> jenda;  I had a setup link that works for the 64, runs your link fine.  I have not tried to get 32 going.
<nibbler> Alan502, http://nopaste.info/d627f18878.html  this basically does the trick. it clears your local firewall, forbids  forwarding and incoming connections and then establshes forwarding/masquerading
<trism> jenda: it might have, it looks like they are using a flex version now, they may have recently updated their player
<Alan502> nibbler: thanks :) ill try it now and see what i get
<nibbler> Alan502, *not* perfect, maybe add "iptables -I INPUT -s localhost -j ACCEPT"
<nibbler> i'm gone, good luck
<jenda> trism: ok, thanks
<zotikos> I have a Wacom Graphire2 tablet. xinput and xidump recognize it, but it is not listed in xorg.conf or for the xsetwacom command. How can I set it to relative mode?
<trism> jenda: although, actually, I just got it to work, are you using noscript?
<camrockz> i recommend the 64 bit version of adobe flash.. just chuck the .so file in a folder called plugins in the .mozilla folder on your user directory
<flan_suse> jensm1, glad to hear the good news!
<leaf-sheep> !info bridge-utils | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-5 (karmic), package size 30 kB, installed size 172 kB
<leaf-sheep> Alan502: You could install that and set up the network using gnome-network-manager.
<greezmunkey> Alan502, are you working to get internet sharing up?
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: sounds easier, ill try it before iptables
<luist> hey i need some help... if i install this qt4-x11_4.5.3really4.5.2.orig.tar.gz from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1 what package will it replace? any of the libqt4 listed below?
<Alan502> greezmunkey: im trying for a computer to share internet to other two computers. This one is connected to a usb 3g modem so i want it to serve internet to the other two.
<greezmunkey> Alan502, Oh yeah, that's basically a click or two away useing NetworkManager, or even wicd.
<Gaming4JC> Hello, is anyone else having a problem with using google today? Whenever I use it there is no search descriptions in the results. I cleared out firefox cache (just to be sure it wasn't some weird cookie) and am running ubuntu 9.10. Any ideas? :/
<^workman^> luist: if a package you want to install isn't in the apt repo's. you are kinda lurking in uncharted waters...
<Da_Kr0n> Hello, i am having a problem booting ubuntu trying to fix grub when i do find /boot/grub/stage1 inside grub> it says it doesnt exist
<zotikos> I have a Wacom Graphire2 tablet. xinput and xidump recognize it, but it is not listed in xorg.conf or for the xsetwacom command. How can I set it to relative mode?
<Alan502> NetworkManager? the one included on the installation?
<greezmunkey> Gaming4JC, googles good here...
<luist> ^workman^: ya i know but i must use this version of qt
<leaf-sheep> Alan502: The one in your notification area.
<Bookman> I deleted the standard bar at the bottom of my screen, but now I want it back.  Is there a way to do that?
<^workman^> luist: ok.... good luck
<Gaming4JC> greezemunkey: Hmm... strange. It's good on my Windows PC too. Yet whenever I use it on ubuntu all I see are links, no description in the search results. :( ?? (goes to upload pic of this insanity)
<greezmunkey> Gaming4JC, check this site: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: Right-click the top panel and create new panel.
<^workman^> zotikos: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<Gaming4JC> greezmunkey: thanks but google is up for me, just the descriptions are borked. :P ... weird as it is
<jensm1> shuold I use ext4 as filesystem?
<ceschina2> ciao
<Gaming4JC> also it is only google. Yahoo and the others work. :/
<jensm1> when installing ubuntu
<synapsys> Cant even get to google on windoz box
<greezmunkey> Gaming4JC, copy...
<ceschina2> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<^workman^> jensm1: sure...
<greezmunkey> Gaming4JC, I happen to be close to one of googles megadatacenters though...
<shakaran1> Hi, how I can split frames from a .gif?
<Fandekasp> hi . I'm sorry, but I need help :S  I've lost my router ssh connexion after rebooting it
<Bookman> leaf-sheep, Thanks!  I did not know that.
<jensm1> ^workman^ and what should I put in mount point?
<Fandekasp> Now my parents are online, and I've asked them to open my session on the server. But nothing has changed, I can't ping my server (request timeout)
<^workman^> jensm1: well, you will need a root partition and swap space.... so ext4 for / which is the root partition
<Fandekasp> And a "/etc/init.d/ssh status" say that my ssh is running
<Fandekasp> Do you know where is the problem ?
<Fandekasp> Thank you in advance for your help
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, you have a static IP address?
<Pholious> how do I install dot net with 'sh winetricks' ? it says I need a license?
<Pholious> seems curse client requires dot net
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : for the server, a static IP address in local, and I use dyndns for the internet ip . My connexion worked fine for months
<Gaming4JC> Pholious: try #winehq? Also, I think you do need a Windows OEM key to use some of windows components...
<Pholious> Gaming4JC, ahh ty, I tried #wine and got kicked, invite-only :D
<motorv> hi, there is console-setup, but is not allowing me to get a straight 80x25 console screen. Is there any trick I can try ?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : but perhaps I've lost a config file
<Fandekasp> How could I check all this ?
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, can your parents access the Internet right now from your machine?
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: what notification are? where is the option to share the internet?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey I ask them to try
<Fandekasp> heu
<Guest88434> Hello, anyone experiencing the Mod4/windows key combination(such as Windows+D) responding only after several trials?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : of course yes .. Because my website is running
<Gaming4JC> greezmunkey: Here's the odd google results I'm getting today: http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/5835/ubuntuoddgoogleresults.jpg  It all happened around 6:30PM last night (EST).
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, donno then, sorry
<markat> ubot!
<carlosb78> My Scanning problems are over...
<markat> !ubot
<UbuntuUser> anyone tried enlightenment? do the common apps work with it the way they do gnome/xfce/kde?
<leaf-sheep> Alan502: Right-click on Network Notification, Edit Connection. Make/Add a new profile and name it "Bridge" or something. Look in IPv4 Setting and set it to "Shared to Another Computer" and see if that works.
<iNdex> Hello, anyone experiencing the Mod4/windows key combination(such as Windows+D) responding only after several trials?
<greezmunkey> Gaming4JC, whoa, that is wierd. Maybe they broke something, donno.
<greezmunkey> Gaming4JC, I mean if Yahoo works, then I wouldn't worry about it, unless you own google stock :)
<leaf-sheep> Gaming4JC: Looks like Firefox Addon... that's causing this.
<Gaming4JC> greezmunkey: I thought the same thing but it's not doing it on my Windows PC...
<carlosb78> I' still can't run the pipslite package, but I was able to download iscan and install it successfully which enabled me to run sudo xsane
<jensm1> ^workman^: well I think I will need some help. I am booting up from usb Ubunto net book remix, and when start to install it says "The installer needs to commit changes to partition tablöes but cannot do so becasuse partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted:     /cdrom    Please close any applications using these mount points
<leaf-sheep> Gaming4JC: What is that green-ring symbol thing?
<Gaming4JC> leaf-sheep: Hmm.. any idea what addon it might be? I've used WebOfTrust, NoScript, and Ghostery for years...
<jensm1> what should I do?
<Gaming4JC> leaf-sheep: that's MyWOT (Web of Trust)
<Gaming4JC> tells if a site is bad
<Gaming4JC> much like McAffe Site advisor
<greezmunkey> Gaming4JC, Like I said...Websites seem to work a bit differantly on FF than IE anyway.
<leaf-sheep> Gaming4JC: Disable it and see if the problem still exists.
<Gaming4JC> leaf-sheep: Ok I'll try that, thanks. :)
<^workman^> jensm1: hmm, so your booting from cd? and it says it can't mount the cd?
<jensm1> ^workman^: nope mounting from usb
<leaf-sheep> Gaming4JC: In fact, disable all extensions for starters.  We had somebody in here complaining about lag in Internet or web-based mails until he/she disable the extensions.
<^workman^> jensm1: but it's asking to mount /cdrom?
<^workman^> jensm1: strange. how'd you create the live usb?
 * Gaming4JC is also going to run BleachBit to clean out them temporary files. (just in case) ^_^
<jensm1> ^workman^: yesterday I used unetbootng to make a fake cd to boot from on harddrive, but whgen I tryied toi install it there is said the same thing
<jensm1> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<greezmunkey> leaf-sheep, where in FF do you disable extensions?
<bondiblueos9> I want to install ubuntu on my powerpc mac but my cd drive is broken
<leaf-sheep> greezmunkey: The quickest way would be "firefox -safe-mode"
<^workman^> jensm1: hmm, never used that before. I use unetbootin or the usb creator in ubuntu
<greezmunkey> leaf-sheep, hmm, cool I'll remember that for future reference, thanks :)
<Gaming4JC> leaf-sheep: After disabling all addons I am getting the search results back. Looks like an add-on gone wrong. I'll try and narrow it down here in a bit. Thanks btw :D
<foey> Hello, I'm having some issues mounting a ntfs hard drive. Its listed as sdc1 and i've added it to fstab and created a folder - /media/sdc1 . however when I try and mount it, it displays - failed to access volume, /dev/sdc1 no such file or directory
<greezmunkey> leaf-sheep, you are the man!
<leaf-sheep> Gaming4JC: No problem. Perhaps your profile went borked. :(
<jensm1> ŵorkman^ unetbootin didnt make the usb bootable and usb creator did not work in win
<jenda> trism: good tip - disabling adblock plus made it work, despite the fact that it wasn't among the blocked items. Odd, but efficient.
<^workman^> foey: have you tried mounting before adding it to fstab?
<foey> ^workman^ yeh, it then says does not exist in fstab.
<jensm1> ^Workman^: I try to erase all my partitions now and make new ones. how big should swap be?
<aeon-ltd> ;
<^workman^> jensm1: swap should be 2x your memory size
<Gaming4JC> leaf-sheep, greezmunkey: I figured it out! AdblockPlus is the culprit. Seems one of the filters I got running on it is blocking most of google.com lol. I went ahead and disabled it and it's working fine with the remaining addons. Thanks guys. ^_^
<mMezquitale> foey, use UUID when mounting the hard drive in fstab
<^workman^> foey: so your running : mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /mountpoint
<^workman^> foey: and it complains about not being in fstab??
<qe2eqe> is there a neat way to make rm mean "rm -v"
<jensm1> swap should be logical huh`???
<leaf-sheep> Gaming4JC: Heh. You're running lot of security stuffs based on the photo. :)
<aeon-ltd> ge2eqe: create an alias
<leaf-sheep> qe2eqe: Alias.
<^workman^> jensm1: yes... leave at the defaults
<Gaming4JC> leaf-sheep: lol yes, I get hacked so much lately (even if mostly on Windows) I decided to go partially paranoid with security add-ons. :P
<qe2eqe> leaf-sheep superthanks
<leaf-sheep> qe2eqe: "nano ~/.bashrc" and look for information on aliases. You'll see few examples there and add the new one to your liking.  You also can use .bash_aliases.
<^workman^> qe2eqe: yes, make an alias in ~/.bashrc : alias rm='rm -v'
<aeon-ltd> Gaming4JC: hacked?
<^workman^> qe2eqe: then type source ~/.bashrc
<^workman^> qe2eqe: then list the aliases by typing alias
<dbugger> Hey guys! Can someone help me? I want to configure postfix with my gmail account, but I dont know how..
<mr_engineer> hi, now niether compiz or nautilus are starting up in my system... should they be in the .config/autostart dir? They are not there
<foey> ^workman^ : hey sorry for the late reply. yeh it complains if its no in fstab, but when i do place it in there it complains about no finding the dev.
<Gaming4JC> aeon-ltd: To a degree yes, viruses and browser exploits mostly. Also some heavey port scanning as of late.
<grawity> mr_engineer: AFAIK, windowmanager and filemanager are in GNOME's "required components" list, which means they will always be autostarted (and auto-restarted).
<qe2eqe> leaf-sheep, ^workman^ thanks a bunch!
<grawity> dbugger: For outgoing mail?
<akiraaaaaa> hello, wich is the best post script editor avaliable for linux?
<mr_engineer> grawity, well, they're not starting up lol, what could be causing the problem?
<^workman^> foey: what does fdisk -l report? use pastebin.com and send me the link
<^workman^> qe2eqe: np
<iceroot> !best | akiraaaaaa
<soreau> mr_engineer: Compiz should be set to auto start by setting anything other than None in Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects
<ubottu> akiraaaaaa: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mMezquitale> foey, first let's find out what you have, use paste bin and paste the link to this command: "sudo fdisk -l"
<dbugger> Yes. I'm trying to get PHP to send mails.
<grawity> mr_engineer: What if you start one of them manually?
<Wazzzaaa> akiraaaaaa: I think that's a matter of taste
<akiraaaaaa> well a good one to try
<dbugger> grawity,  Yes. I'm trying to get PHP to send mails.
<mr_engineer> grawity, i can
<tdn> Can I install Ubuntu Netbook Remix from an SD card on my Lenovo S10?
<foey> ^workman^ : ok will do, give me two secs -thanks guys
<iceroot> akiraaaaaa: viim
<grawity> dbugger: Is that a server, or your own personal computer?
<iceroot> akiraaaaaa: vim
<mr_engineer> grawity, its not the ideal thing though
<akiraaaaaa> vim improved?
<mMezquitale> foey, sorry i meant to say use paste bin to paste the output of the command: "sudo fdisk -l"
<^workman^> foey: np
<^workman^> foey: I'll be here... =)
<dbugger> grawity, Im doing it with my personal computer.
<mistergibson> Is there a way for Network Settings and Network Manager to get along?
<meero_> is ubuntu remix faster on older notebook , than standart ubuntu?
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: i already configured what you told me on this computer, now, what should i configure on the other one?
<grawity> dbugger: Then maybe esmtp will be better for you? Personal computers usually don't need to handle incoming email, so esmtp is lighter and easier to config.
<^workman^> meero: remix is for netbooks, not notebooks =)
<maco> meero_: not really. it has a more graphics intensive ui
<maco> meero_: you probably want xubuntu
<Travis-42> if a parent directory has chmod 600, it doesn't matter if a child directory is set to 666, it still can't be accessed, right?
 * grawity opens his postfix config.
<^workman^> Travis-42: correct
<dbugger> grawity, would you help me configure it? :(
<Alan502> ^workman^: have you tried kubuntu netbook remix?
<foey> ^workman^ : http://pastebin.com/m1eaaae05 - btw - ive already added sda which works perfectly.
<Travis-42> ok thanks ^workman^ :-)
<grawity> Travis-42: 6 only gives read/write permissions, but not execute. Which means, the directory will _never_ be accessible.
<leaf-sheep> Alan502: None. You should plug it in.
<aeon-ltd> meero_:if you want an OS for an old notebook just google for lightweight kinux distros
<grawity> Travis-42: So, you sure you didn't mean 700 and 777?
<grawity> dbugger: esmtp or postfix?
<Travis-42> grawity: err, yes that's what I meant :-)
<^workman^> Alan502: no srry, I don't own a netbook..... wanna donate to my netbook fund =)
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: let me check if there is something wrong with the physical connection then...
<^workman^> np Travis
<dbugger> grawity, whatever you prefer. I just want it to work.
<grawity> Travis-42: Anyway, for a directory to be accessed, you must have +x perms for all its parents.
<Travis-42> grawity: ok, that's what I was making sure. thank you :-)
<leaf-sheep> Alan502: The computer have two ethernet cards?
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: both computers have their respective ethernet cards
<^workman^> foey: what happens when you run fdisk /dev/sdc? any other errors?
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: not sure if this one has two tho
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: do i need two cards?
<meero_> is ubuntu remix faster on older notebook , than standart ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> Alan502: What are you exactly trying to do? You wanted a computer to connect to the Internet and the other computer to connect to the computer (and still get Internet), right?
<foey> ^workman^ : Unable to open /dev/sdc1
<jensm1> ^Workman^: I still get the /cdrom error!?
<jensm1> I dont eaven have a CDrom
<^workman^> foey: don't fdisk /dev/sdc1 just /dev/sdc
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: yes, this computer is connected to the internet through a usb 3g modem
<^workman^> jensm1: hmm
<aeon-ltd> meero_: yes, but it seems pointless don't you think to have a "crippled" OS on a notebook
<^workman^> jensm1: do you have a cdrom? or is this a netbook?
<foey> ^workman^ : No such file or directory
<jensm1> ^Workman^: netbook
<Alan502> i want both computers to get internet, i have already made a network between them with a router and ethernet cables
<leaf-sheep> Alan502: What about the other computer?
<^workman^> foey: do : ls -al /dev | grep sd*
<dbugger> grawity, whatever you prefer. I just want it to work.
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: it only has one ethernet card too
<grawity> dbugger: writing the postfix part now, will give a link soon.
<^workman^> jensm1: do you have another computer you can run unetbootin on? does it have a cdrom?
<dbugger> grawity, thanks :)
<jensm1> ^Workman^:  Yes and Yes
<aeon-ltd> :part
<leaf-sheep> Alan502: I see. The computer is connected to modem via ethernet cable or is that USB as you said?  If that's USB, then you could connect both computers using ethernet cable.
<jensm1> ^Workman^: I got one desktop Pc win xp and one macbook
<foey> ^workman^ : ill paste bin it, 2 secs
<funkycat90210> I have postgres and I see lots of disk activity, I think it's postgres doing the disk activity, not sure, how do I look at the %IO per process?
<grawity> dbugger: Btw, how are you running the php script? As a webpage or as a shellscript?
<^workman^> foey: ok
<vsMS> Hi! Can someone tell me how to test transfer rates for usb storage devices?
<vsMS> I know bonnie++
<llutz> foey: "sudo fdisk -l" "ls -l /dev/sd*"
<dbugger> grawity, as a webpage
<meero_> aeon-: why crippled :-)?
<vsMS> and hdparm
<Da_Kr0n> how do i get to config grub to boot ubuntu i reinstalled it to get grub> when booting
<foey> ^workman^ : http://pastebin.com/m68c14a80
<vsMS> but hdparm is only to test read transfer rate
<tdn> How do I install Ubuntu Netbook Remix from SD-card?
<Da_Kr0n> isit update-grub?
<Alan502> yes, it is usb and it is connected by ethernet cable to the other computer, leaf-sheep
<fjgaros> irchispano
<aeon-ltd> meero_: how old is this notebook btw, because what most people deem as old are still quite capable
<meero_> aeon-ltd: why do u thing crippled??
<ivze> vsMS, dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/......../dumpfile.dat
<meero_> aeon-ltd: is about 7-9 years old
<ivze> vsMS, then ctrl+c it, and it'll show you data transfer rate
<leaf-sheep> Alan502: Okay. Is the Network Manager running on the new profile (with custom shared linking)?
<^workman^> foey: your sdc drive isn't being seen at all. Is it plugged in?; what does dmesg report? any errors regarding your other 250GB drive?
<^workman^> jensm1: does the windows pc have the ubuntu ISO on it?
<aeon-ltd> meero_: crippled because you want to use a OS made specifically for low spec (eee pc 800mhz), 7-9 pentium 2/3?
<jensm1> ^Workman^:  Yes
<mistergibson> anyone feel like hand holding on networking: how to get Network Settings panel and Network Manager playing nice?
<foey> ^workman^ : Its plugged in, its detected on the sata controller card. also its listed in fdisk -l
<^workman^> jensm1: if so, download unetbootin, and create a live usb with it
<^workman^> !unetbootin | jensm1
<ubottu> jensm1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: yes i have alredy selected the "bridge" connection instead of auto eth0
<^workman^> foey: yea, I know.... very strange.
<meero_> aeon-ltd: ok, so what would u use in my case? ubuntu or ubuntu remix? notebook is 512mb ram, P4
<bondiblueos9> ubottu, any idea how to make a USB stick for powerpc?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: wait, it seems that i CAN get internet in the other computer, but it is quite slow; it took two minutes to load google
<leaf-sheep> Alan502: It does not work? It have been awhile for me but I know it was *that* easy.
<Guest66241> is there any way to mount a copied /dev/sda file on another system?
<jensm1> ^Workman^:  ok
<ManDay> What package do I need to have a configurable login screen (or rather: a very simple one where you only type name and password). i thought gdm would offer an extremly simple screen in its configuration but it doesnt
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: it seems it is, but there might be something blocking it or similar
<^workman^> !unetbootin | bondiblueos9
<ubottu> bondiblueos9: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<leaf-sheep> Alan502: Gotcha. Maybe firewall/
<ManDay> the one i used to have was just username then password
<mMezquitale> foey, did you just recently install the SATA controller card?
<aeon-ltd> meero_: p4 impossible by the way from memory it was introduced in 03/04, also whats the clock speed?
<ManDay> just a small popup
<Dr_Willis> Guest66241:  clarify what you mean. You can mount drive images  if thats what you have.
<foey> ^workman^ : no, the main / ubuntu-server installation is on the same controller card. however ive just added the drive along side the / drive.
<Dr_Willis> !loop | Guest66241
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: its getting faster now, i think it just took a while for the connections to set up correctly; thanks man :) i appreciate your help
<leaf-sheep> Alan502: No problem! I remember I was able to play Xbox360 off it... barely. :)
<Guest66241> i copied the file /dev/sda and now want to mount it on anotjer system
<Dr_Willis> Guest66241:  somthing similer to  'sudo mount -o loop fileimage.img -t filesystem /media/imagemountpoint
<meero_> aeon-ltd: im not sure, is my mothers notebook, she is using xp now, full of bullshi-ware , i want to change to ubuntu, but not sure what version
<maco> Guest66241: /dev/sda isnt a disk image. its a device node.
<^workman^> foey: that shouldn't be an issue, thats how most of my servers are setup. only thing is, I don't have a drive with ntfs on them in my systems
<Guest66241> is it possible to mount it?
<maco> Guest66241: /dev/ is virtual. nothing in it is actaully a file
<mMezquitale> anyone here uses a netbook?  I'm trying to find out a good usb wireless mouse for a netbook that will work with uNr out of the box?
<Alan502> leaf-sheep: haha, at least is enough to surf and download some packages; brb mom calling for dinner. Cya!
<^workman^> foey: Is the ntfs disk bootable?
<Dr_Willis> Guest66241:  if you made a Image of a hard drive to a file... you can..   your use of /dev/sda is confuseing.
<VirusTB> hi
<Guest66241> so why is it some gb big?
<jensm1> ^Workman^: Im sorry, I udid that before with unetbootin, but it DINT make it bootable.
<Da_Kr0n> isit update-grub reports can not find device for /
<arooni__> seems like copy/paste is not working normally on karmic.  when i copy with control + c, it doesnt pick up what i copy some times, specifically in google chrome.
<maco> Guest66241: you could dd from /dev/sda into a (very large) file. so if /dev/sda is a 250GB hard drive you could dd it to a 250GB file on your 500GB hard drive..
<Dr_Willis> Guest66241:  if you want to mount /dev/sda1 somewhere you can do that
<jensm1> ^Workman^: so I wanna make sure that I do all things right
<trijntje> mMezquitale, as far as i know there are no mouse-issues with ubuntu
<greezmunkey> Alan502, /dev/clutch = in && /dev/transmission -shift && /dev/clutch = out
<^workman^> jensm1: how about booting your win pc with a live ubuntu cd, and using the usb cd creator?
<aeon-ltd> meero_: depending on your linux experience i would reccommend (from a lot of experience to least) arch linux, debian, crunchbang, xubuntu, ubuntu(but strip a lot of useless software out)
<foey> ^workman^ : er..good question. i think it may of had vista on at one point. Its got quite a few files which I want to access via my linux-server. I could just plug it in another machine --but not letting this get the best of me! besides i want to keep the hd in the machine
<^workman^> aeon-ltd: don't forget mint linux
<Nixot> Grrrr
<Nixot> after I upgraded from hardy to intrepid...
<foey> ^workman^ : the 120gb is a ide drive which I added recently, that mounted ok once I added to fstab.
<Nixot> the sound is out of sync in my games
<VirusTB> Hello friends!
<trijntje> !enter | Nixot
<ubottu> Nixot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mMezquitale> trijntje, you dont know until you encounter them LoL  I was hoping someone that has a wireless mouse with their netbook would let me know what theyre using but thanks either way
<foey> ^workman^ : ...but i fdisk'd that drive in ext3
<^workman^> foey: wonder if the harddrive is having issues?
<meero_> aeon-ltd: im quite familiar with ubuntu, but never used other distros. and if u are forced to decide between ubuntu, and remix, what whould u choose
<Nixot> after I upgraded from hardy to intrepid the sound is out of sync in my games and I can't figure out how to change the sound buffer...
<Nixot> or downgrade to hardy again...
<foey> ^workman^ : it shouldnt be, its only come out of my main pc recently - it was only a storage drive. it's fine in other pcs
<iceroot> Nixot: wine? then look at abbdb
<trijntje> mMezquitale, what I'm saying is that you are the first to ask about a suported usb-mouse. So that makes me think no-one has problems with their mouse ;)
<konbon> anyone know how to get a "Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN" to work on wicd in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<iceroot> !broadcom | konbon
<ubottu> konbon: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<VirusTB> I got an issue when I  do "Sudo apt-get update"  ........?? An "GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0845425716C248F7
<VirusTB>  "  ?/
<konbon> Thanks :)
<aeon-ltd> meero_: ubuntu butu try and lighten it up a little, maybe change gnome+metacity to openbox, or choose lighter software and remove everything you don't or will never need
<^workman^> foey: I'd go back to basics. I'd leave the main ubuntu disk in, and only have the ntfs disk, nothing else. Then see what happens.
<mistergibson> should I choose one or the other of 'Gnome Network Settings' or 'Network Manager' ? it appears that they fight
<llutz> VirusTB: get the key from ppa, add it
<^workman^> foey: strip it down, to find the issue
<VirusTB> llutz,  how do I do that may I ask?
<trijntje> Nixot, are you sure it is a sound buffer problem? what about movies?
<ManDay> What package do I need to have a configurable login screen (or rather: a very simple one where you only type name and password). i thought gdm would offer an extremly simple screen in its configuration but it doesnt
<grawity> dbugger: Okay,  http://sprunge.us/JUUY - scripted!
<meero_> aeon-ltd: ok, thanx ill try
<Nixot> iceroot: what is abbdb?
<Nixot> and what about wine?
<foey> ^workman^ : ok, i may just resort to putting the files on another drive and fdisk'ing in ext3
<iceroot> !appdb | Nixot
<ubottu> Nixot: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<llutz> VirusTB: visit ppa-site, load the key
<dbugger> grawity, wow, that is awesome!
<iceroot> Nixot: playing games with wine or directly?
<iceroot> !wine | Nixot
<ubottu> Nixot: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<grawity> dbugger: And  http://sprunge.us/GbfZ for esmtp - this one is just instructions, simple enough.
<Nixot> trijntje: youtube or other?
<mistergibson> ! Network Settings
<^workman^> msg foey: personally, I can't stand using ntfs with linux.... I've never had good luck with it
<Nixot> iceroot: directly
<foey> ^workman^ : thanks for your help, very helpful :-)
<grawity> dbugger: Oh, if you chose postfix, you'll need to run my script with "sudo".
<mMezquitale> trijntje, i have a problem with my current mouse, it's USB, the middle scroll wheel doesnt work LoL  with new hardware you most always have issues
<^workman^> foey: np man, sorry I could be more help!
<dbugger> grawity, Im gonna try the script for psotfix, be rightback
<ulrich> xD
<foey> ^workman^ : yeh im begning to think that too. Much easier with ext3! thanks man
<trijntje> Nixot, both ;) I would think it could be wine related, If it is your sound vids should have the same problem
<^workman^> foey: anytime...
<ulrich> Hi
<^workman^> !hi | ulrich
<ubottu> ulrich: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<trijntje> mMezquitale, try xev | grep -i button in a terminal
<ulrich> XD
<alesan> hi how do I ask the system to renew the dhcp address?
<konbon> lol
<ulrich> How are u
<konbon> politely
<VirusTB> llutz,  :S lost here googling for this ppa key :S
<ulrich> IM GAY!!
<grawity> alesan: 'sudo dhclient <interface>' -- where <interface> is most probably eth0
<ulrich> XD
<alesan> something in windows you do ipconfig /renew
<^workman^> alesan: dhclient eth0 ?
<sdwrage> ...
<llutz> alesan: sudo dhclient ethX
<grawity> ulrich: "gay" as in "happy"? /offtopic
<ManDay> can anyone tell me what xdm looks like?
<konbon> he left
<sdwrage> grawity, everything here is "offtopic"
<dbugger> grawity, oh it worked!!! :O
<grawity> dbugger: Does it send mails?
<motorv> please help me, I'm running karmic koala, and I can't get the text console font right .
<VirusTB> !ot |ulrich
<ubottu> ulrich: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dbugger> grawity, I was gonna see 2012 tonite, but im so amazed right now, it will have to be postponed! :OOO
<Jahithber> how can i play .swf files?:)
<dbugger> grawity, worked flawlessly
<mistergibson> !Network Manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<dbugger> Jahithber,  drag them to your browser
<grawity> dbugger: oh, btw. I forgot to tell you to put your actual password into the script...
<^workman^> !swf | Jahithber
<mistergibson> !NetworkSettings
<dbugger> grawity, I did, ;)
<^workman^> !flash | Jahithber
<ubottu> Jahithber: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jahithber> but in browser i cant scroll them or stop
<motorv> console-setup seems to be the intended way to configure this, but f.i. accented letters appear always bad
<mistergibson> !Network Settings
<trijntje> !details | motorv
<ubottu> motorv: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jahithber> in vlc it doesnt workd:(
<dbugger> Jahithber, swf are not meant to be scrolled...
<alesan> how can I have dhclient "forget" its preferred ip that is requested to the dhcp server?
<grawity> dbugger: Good :]
<VirusTB> llutz,  how do i even find the key?
<dbugger> grawity, thanks man. Im keeping this script for eternity
<grawity> alesan: dhclient --help
<llutz> VirusTB: usually its shown on the ppa-site
<ManDay> can anyone tell me what xdm looks like?
<^workman^> Jahithber: by default doesn't play swf files. you either need a plugin or you need a proper swf flash player... do a google search for "linux swf players"
<llutz> ManDay: like a login-manager, simply working
<alesan> grawity, so do you discourage a google search? what is best?
<^workman^> ManDay: it looks boring =)
<Jahithber> my flash is working in browser :) but i want to make it work in vlc player :)
<VirusTB> llutz,  ok but i dont know what PPA i am searching or :S
<VirusTB> for8
<ManDay> good, i like boring
<ManDay> does it offer some sort of configuration?
<^workman^> !vlc | Jahithber
<ubottu> Jahithber: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<grawity> alesan: Whichever you prefer...
<ManDay> what is that login manager that native ubuntu has?
<mMezquitale> trijntje, i see activity logged when clicking down on the scroll wheel and when scrolling up and down but it doesnt work on any of my appz like xchat, firefox, nautilus, etc
<alesan> grawity, have you even tried dhclient --help?
<^workman^> !codecs | Jahithber
<ubottu> Jahithber: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<syn-ack> ManDay, Um, GDM?
<VirusTB> I got an issue when I  do "Sudo apt-get update"  ........?? An "GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0845425716C248F7 grawity
<Jahithber> thanks ubottu
<grawity> alesan: I have, worked for me.
<ManDay> syn-ack, I got gdm installed but it doesnt offer any kind of configuration
<syn-ack> ManDay, Such as?
<grawity> VirusTB: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-key 0845425716C248F7
<trijntje> mMezquitale, so your mouse works ;) you just need to map the right button to the right action in ubuntu
<syn-ack> ManDay, As in, what are you wanting to do with it?
<ManDay> such as what the login screen looks like. the last login manager I HAD installed offered that kinda stuff - like background color, etc
<mistergibson> ok, can anyone tell me what the *standard* package that controls network devices and configuration is???
<ManDay> I want to simplfiy it
<ManDay> the last one i had just had a simple "enter name" and "enter pass" promt
<syn-ack> ManDay, I don't see how it could get any more simple.
<trism> ManDay: you can actually configure it a bit, but it isn't worth it at this point, because gdm updates reset it to default
<ManDay> syn-ack, as it is now it offers a clickable list of users
<ManDay> i dont want that
<grawity> ManDay: If you want something really simple, use good old text-based login.
<ManDay> nah
<ManDay> thats too simple
<ManDay> :P
<ManDay> just tell me the name of a more fancy one
<ManDay> (that would probably be the one i am looking for)
<mMezquitale> trijntje, the scrolling up and down actually works, sort of, it behaves the way moving behaved for old mice that had hair or were dirty in those mice with a track ball, I'm going to open it up and see if that's the problem, doubt it since ive never seen that problem with optical mice
<syn-ack> ManDay, Gnome is in the process of writing an actual config for it so if you want to config it, you're gonna have to go in to gconf et al and config it by hand
<ManDay> the one which has little thumbnails to each user
<MrKeuner> hello, what is a good key combination to use for meta key in Gnome Desktop Environment if there is no ms button on my keyboard?
<trijntje> mMezquitale, but i'm not sure how to do that, on my pc scroll up is button 4, scrol down is button 5, scrol push is button 6
<VirusTB> llutz,  ok i got it thanks
<grawity> MrKeuner: "Meta" is the Alt key - it's on every keyboard that I have seen.
<^workman^> ManDay: try something like this - http://opsamericas.com/?p=531
<grawity> MrKeuner: The left Alt key, to be precise.
<VirusTB> thanks grawity
<syn-ack> grawity, he was thinking that the windows key is the meta key
<MrKeuner> grawity, sorry... Super key
<macka> hi
<zenwryly> How can I find the sector size for a dm-crypt device?  "cryptsetup status" only lists the sector cout.
<trijntje> mMezquitale, ah, so thats something completely different ;)
<grawity> hm. didn't notice the "ms button" bit.
<grawity> MrKeuner: What do you need it for?
<MrKeuner> for many things like gnome-do or 3d effects, etc
<ManDay> ^workman^, syn-ack the one I used to have with ubuntu offered a lot of stuff an configuration - its the one that ships with a vanilla COMPLETE ubuntu. i installed from a minimal, tho - so what is the login manager called that the average ubuntu user gets displayed?
<grawity> MrKeuner: In most places, keyboard shortcuts are changeable... I'm really sure Compiz allows that. And if not, it's possible to remap keys with xmodmap
<syn-ack> ManDay, no, its the one that shipped with Juanty
<syn-ack> ManDay, and like I said, it GDM
<syn-ack> it's
<MrKeuner> grawity, rather then changing in every app separately, I would use xmodmap but what may be a good combination to use
<ManDay> oh, so it changed THAT much from jaunty to karmic?
<ManDay> why did they take away all the fancy config=
<ManDay> ?
<syn-ack> ManDay, yes.
<^workman^> ManDay: GDM? I know what your talking about, I just don't know what the app name is called.
<ManDay> can i in any way make it only ask for a user name and pass and not display a list of users etc?
<syn-ack> ManDay, Because they are using a newever version of GDM that they've skipped for the past three releases due to that iss
<syn-ack> issue, too
<ManDay> syn-ack, i dont understand how a newer version of gdm can be that much different from the thing i used to use and you say was gdm
<ManDay> its like black and white
<llutz> ManDay: its a complete rewrite
<syn-ack> ManDay, Ubuntu is hoping this gives Gnome a kick in the pants to do their job
<MrKeuner> ms key on keyboards is a showcase for ms dominance, I really wished Ubuntu people saw that and acted accordingly, by not forcing people to buy keyboards with that key
<ManDay> hm ok, ill swallow it
<grawity> MrKeuner: Remap CapsLock? That one isn't very useful.
<ManDay> so no way for only a text field?
<ManDay> i will have to choose user from a list?
<syn-ack> ManDay, at this point... not really
<syn-ack> ManDay, yes
<ManDay> :-/ ok thanks guys
<^workman^> ManDay: use a default shell logon.... =)
<MrKeuner> grawity, i used that earlier, but I need something more practical several times not being able to use caps lock key caused problms
<grawity> MrKeuner: (I have remapped it to Compose, very useful for typing things such as ° § ø)
<mistergibson> can someone spend a few minutes chatting about Network Manager and its fights with Menu>System>Administration>Network ?
<^workman^> ManDay: customize the issue file and viola
<ManDay> ^workman^, given the fact that my old l/m seems gone the option seems tempting
<ManDay> ok
<ManDay> ill read the page
<^workman^> ManDay: ok... good luck
<sd32> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<syn-ack> ok... which was ot?
<^workman^> me most likely
<MrKeuner> grawity, can I remap super key for some other key (combination) for the whole system?
<syn-ack> I wish they would specify the person sometime
<syn-ack> anyway
<^workman^> =)
<^workman^> doh... a =) is offtopic too I suppose
<j3g> whatś a good way to manage admin passwords on a large enterprise? (how enterprises deal with having many admins + many servers)
<mneptok> j3g: LDAP
<^workman^> j3g: NIS or Ldap
<ab2283> hi, quick question: is there any known issue with vsftpd and pam_smbpass.o authentication in karmic? my vsftpd segfaults or denies authentication, seemingly at random :/
<syn-ack> j3g, LDAP or the Redhat directory server
<j3g> mneptok: what happens if the ldap server crashes or something like that ?
<syn-ack> which is included in Ubuntu, btw
<VirusTB> how do i tell what version I grub I have installed?
<syn-ack> j3g, what happens when an AD server crashes? ;)
<VirusTB> of8
<j3g> syn-ack: you have many ads for the job, can you have many ldaps for the job?
<^workman^> j3g: yes
<syn-ack> j3g, yes
<syn-ack> VirusTB, Clean install of Karmic?
<greezmunkey> j3g, and there you are :)
<tester_> Hallo, ich habe ein "kleines" Problem mit Karmic. Und zwar ist das System ziemlich träge. Gibt es Anhaltspunkte, bei denen ich mal nachsehen könnte?
<mneptok> j3g: replication is a Good Thing(tm)
<VirusTB> syn-ack,  dont really know, my cousin did it
<mneptok> !de > tester_
<ubottu> tester_, please see my private message
<^workman^> VirusTB: run grub --version
<syn-ack> VirusTB, from a console type lsb_release -a and tell me what you get
<syn-ack> Then do what workman said
<mistergibson> is there anyone capable of answering any questions about networking?
<VirusTB> syn-ack,  i had 9.04, and now i got 9.10
<^workman^> !ask mistergibson
<^workman^> !ask |mistergibson
<ubottu> mistergibson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mistergibson> I did three times
<^workman^> srry, didn't see that
<syn-ack> VirusTB, Most likely GRUB legacy unless he upgraded it
<mistergibson> I have Network Manager installed
<mistergibson> but it fights with Network settings panel under admin menu
<mistergibson> the two set the same files and fight
<mistergibson> which one do I remove from my system?
<^workman^> mistergibson: I'd say leave the default "NetworkManager" and remove the other one
<mistergibson> k, thanks
<VirusTB> ^workman^ syn-ack,  well when  go "grub --version" in command primt, i get "The program 'grub' is currently not installed"
<mneptok> mistergibson: you don;t remove either.
<mistergibson> hrm
<mneptok> mistergibson: you use NetworkManager and leave the other alone
<syn-ack> VirusTB, Then grub 2 is installed
<mistergibson> I see
<mistergibson> then why is it there and they aren't integrated? hrm
<mistergibson> ok
<^workman^> VirusTB: what happens when you type grub "hit the tab key"
<VirusTB> ^workman^,  hit the tab key?
<mistergibson> I see thanks for your time
<syn-ack> ^workman^, He's got GRUB 2 installed
<syn-ack> I just did the same thing to verify
<VirusTB> ^workman^,  display all 2226 possibilities?
<^workman^> syn-ack: so grub2 doesn't have a binary? or is it named grub2
<VirusTB> syn-ack,  sweet, well how to i verify what Grub i have installed
<j3g> syn-ack: is redhat directory server included in ubuntu?
<syn-ack> It does, its called grub2, iirc
<^workman^> VirusTB: hmm, ok nvm.
<syn-ack> j3g, yes
<kuello> hi all
<^workman^> syn-ack: oh ok cool.
<^workman^> !hi | kuello
<ubottu> kuello: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<VirusTB> syn-ack, ^workman^  i  have edited grub (1/ legacy before)  how do I ge to Grub-2?
<j3g> syn-ack: do you know the package name? apt-cache search redhat didn't return anything directory-related
<marek> pl
<syn-ack> VirusTB, heh, completely different read the manpage, please
<^workman^> VirusTB: /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d/ make sure in either case to run "update-grub" once your finished
<^workman^> !grub2 | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<syn-ack> j3g, give me a second
<syn-ack> Hrm where the hell did it go... the cluster suite is in there
<VirusTB> syn-ack,  i cant get the man page's  "Man grub2"  "man grub" /??
<j3g> yeah... i've found rhcs
<^workman^> j3g: try fedora
<syn-ack> j3g, http://directory.fedoraproject.org/wiki/Howto:DebianUbuntu
<motorv> is there a way of making console-setup have more font optins ?
<syn-ack> VirusTB, info grub
<j3g> syn-ack:  thanks!
<zanberdo> working with karmic and in intel 945gme driver. display is at 1280x720 but the graphics are pixelated. How can I improve the display quality?
<infomonit> hi all, many 3G operators have a volume cap on usage. is there a utility i can use to track this in karmic?
<Smwn> ah
<Smwn> i got
<Smwn> banned
<Smwn> from ubuntu-offtopic
<FloodBot1> Smwn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syn-ack> Then stop doing that bs
<mneptok> !enter > Smwn
<ubottu> Smwn, please see my private message
<Smwn> but its funny
<ikonia> Smwn: if you want to discuss your ban please join #ubuntu-ops if not please stop talking about it
<VirusTB> !ot >smwn
<ubottu> smwn, please see my private message
<^workman^> Smwn: there are other channels to talk like that on. Please go to one of those
<NeoNexus> Hi Im having a problem with ureadahead terminating with error code 5, anyone know what this means?
<pepe__> jest tu ktos
<IdleOne> !pl | pepe__
<ubottu> pepe__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<maxagaz_> i can ssh to my iphone after making an adhoc wifi network on my laptop, but from the iphone i can't open the web server which is on my localhost, why ?
<NeoNexus> max : have you checked your firewall?
<^workman^> NeoNexus: Looks like a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/484677
<Gh0stc0der> hi
<VirusTB> where do I get an image of Windows XP for Virtul box??
<NeoNexus> workman : my wireless driver seems to have stopped working too
<maxagaz_> NeoNexus, no, how to do this ?
<NeoNexus> VirusTB : You will probably have to install it
<h00k> with Karmic and Virtualbox, is it still needed to mess around with the fstab as in previous version, or does it just work?
<VirusTB> NeoNexus,  from the CD?
<NeoNexus> maxagaz: Use a GUI like firestarter
<maxagaz_> NeoNexus, I've never set a firewall on my laptop
<h00k> with Karmic and Virtualbox, is it still needed to mess around with the fstab to get USB support as in previous version, or does it just work?
<NeoNexus> VirusTB : Yes, mount the CD
<jensm1> im trying to install ubuntu latest version on my netbook with usb. it as been still for a Long time now on loading/casper/initrd.lz.............................  should I abort? It has been there 15 min maybe
<Gh0stc0der> hey
<VirusTB> NeoNexus,  does Virtual Box Mount cd's ?
<^workman^> VirusTB: yes.
<starcannon> VursTB: yes, and disk images as well
<h00k> VirusTB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/FirstVM
<IdleOne> jensm1: patience
<^workman^> VirusTB: during boot, and after... make sure it's enabled on the VM
<NeoNexus> h00k : I think USB is only available using the full version not the lite one
<Gh0stc0der> Ubuntu sucks!
<h00k> NeoNexus: its available in the closed-source version and not the open-source version
<h00k> NeoNexus: there is no full-vs-lite
<Gh0stc0der> ubuntu rocks ;)
<jensm1> idleone: I choosed particant from boot menu
<h00k> Gh0stc0der: please don't troll.
<VirusTB> So how do I mount the cd, its in my Drive now? ^workman^, h00k NeoNexus
<starcannon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jensm1> anyone know whats the bigg differance with netbook remix
<h00k> VirusTB: please see the link that I sent you
<Smwn> VAGINA
<VirusTB> h00k,  oj sorry
<NeoNexus> There are two versions h00k
<NeoNexus> I dont know the names
<Gh0stc0der> HI
<^workman^> VirusTB: stop your client VM, then go to the settings, click CD and click the enable option. Then start your client VM
<jensm1> idleone_ I mean persistant
<h00k> NeoNexus: I know this.  The PUEL and Opensource version
<starcannon> !hi | Gh0stc0der
<ubottu> Gh0stc0der: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<NeoNexus> yes
<h00k> with Karmic and Virtualbox, is it still needed to mess around with the fstab to get USB support as in previous versions of Ubuntu, or does it just work?
<^workman^> VirusTB: Not enable, click "Mount CD/DVD Drive"
<naruto_pr0> !hi | me
<NeoNexus> Mine just worked
<ubottu> me: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<h00k> NeoNexus: with Karmic?
<naruto_pr0> cool
<NeoNexus> yes
<h00k> NeoNexus: interesting. Alright. I know before there was some changes needed with udev and fstab
<h00k> along with adding the user to the group
<^workman^> ouch!
<^workman^> h00k: not cool
<^workman^> h00k: should just work out of the box.
<kuello> curiosity: I'm on karmic 64 to install the latest ATI drivers. I just generated the packets. deb and I noticed that is generated fglrx-modaliases packet. ( http://pastebin.com/d6e9aefcf ) Karmic already have one installed, I keep that or could work better with ATi generated packet?. (previously on Hardy 64 does not correctly recognize my model of graphics card)
<Om3Ddragon> :-D
<NeoNexus> h00k : I did notice that it is a bit weird, if the device is plugged in hot, it doesnt recognise it, however rebooting with the device plugged in works fine
<starcannon> h00k: i think thats all sorted out now, the installer for the licensed version just worked for me; I didn't have to do tweaking to users and groups or to fstab like before
<NeoNexus> I havent worked out the problem with it yet
<naruto_pr0> !hi | /help
<ubottu> /help: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jensm1> ^workman^ : Hi again, I got same issue..  cdrom partition something..
<h00k> starcannon: excellent.
<h00k> starcannon, NeoNexus: thanks for the input.
<^workman^> jensm1: ok this is during the live usb boot?
<NeoNexus> h00k : try rebooting with the device plugged in
<jensm1> ^workman^: yes usb boot, IO got ubuntu 9.10 original now
<fazik> yo
<jensm1> ^workman^: what should I choose in boot up?
<fazik> anybody here?
<h00k> NeoNexus: I don't have it setup, I was more asking for a friend.
<NeoNexus> h00k : no prob
<^workman^> jensm1: you plugged in your usb drive and booted from it correct?
<NeoNexus> h00k : I havent had time to find out yet it does it
<foey_> \quit
<jensm1> ^workman^: persisten, live, install, file integry check, adva,
<jensm1> ^workman^: I am at instaler boot menu right now
<^workman^> jensm1: if your booting from the live usb, choose persistant, if from the cd choose live
<NeoNexus> ^workman^ : would my ureadahead and my wifi problems be linked?
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, does anybody knows how convert .mkv to .avi?
<^workman^> NeoNexus: they very well could be. Have you upgraded a kernel??
<jensm1> ^workman^: booting
<Halitech> Um_cara_qualquer, devede can do it, avidumux, ffmpeg
<^workman^> jensm1: ok
<NeoNexus> ^workman^ : not that Im aware of
<Um_cara_qualquer> Halitech, thx man
<jMyles> When I add an application to "startup applications," no matter what it is, I can no longer login.
<jensm1> ^workman^: do u know what diffarance it is to the netbook remix?
<Halitech> Um_cara_qualquer, welcome
<^workman^> jensm1: yes, the gui is a custom write up... nice easy to use layout
<jensm1> ^workman^:  now something happend..
<NeoNexus> jensm1 : It uses a GUI which it more suited to smaller displays and mobile devices
<kirill> hello there
<^workman^> jensm1: ?
<^workman^> !hi | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kirill> a there somebody who can help me with xubuntu?
<jensm1> ^workman^: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Halitech> !ask | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^workman^> jensm1: hmm, and this is when you boot from the live usb correct?
<jensm1> ^workman^: yes
<greezmunkey> What command do I use to locate HDD's?
<^workman^> jensm1: wow...man I have no clue....
<^workman^> greezmunkey: fdisk -l
<guntbert> greezmunkey: sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  gksudo fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> :)
<greezmunkey> ^workman^, Yikes, I was thinking fstab -l, hehe
<kirill> i xubuntu very quielty sound in movies in ubuntu all ok
<jensm1> ^workman^: /init: line 1: Cant opend dev/sdc: No medium found
<^workman^> greezmunkey: yea, what Dr_Willis and Guntbert said =)
<NeoNexus> jensm1 : sounds like grub is pointing to the wrong device
<kirill> how i can power up my sound card in xubuntu?
<^workman^> NeoNexus: he installed via the live cd usb creator...
<VirusTB> h00k, NeoNexus ^workman^   my Sun Virtual Box doesntsee my CD ROM ?
<syn-ack> kirill, use alsamixer?
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: thats not sensible with a CLI app
<^workman^> VirusTB: ouch...
<kirill> oh how i can knew what mixer u use now?
<alabd> Good day everyone , what is that 11 in kernel version 2.6.8-11 ?
<Halitech> kirill, did you install a mixer and turn the volume up?
<NeoNexus> VirusTB : Does Ubuntu see it?
<jensm1> neonexus , ^workman^:  :  unetbooting
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  but it works. I use it in scripts some times
<syn-ack> alabd, the 11th build
<kirill> yes there is a mixer already preinstalled and i turn it on max
<NeoNexus> VirusTB : If Ubuntu can see it you use the pass through option
<alabd> syn-ack: should we say kernel 2.6.8 build 11 ?
<syn-ack> alabd, example
<alabd> or segment 11?
<syn-ack> Linux Neptune 2.6.31.4 #1 SMP Fri Dec 4 09:04:29 MST 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<^workman^> alabd: check out http://stason.org/TULARC/os/linux-faq/015-How-Does-Linux-Kernel-Versioning-Work.html
<syn-ack> Thats a good one too
<NeoNexus> jensm1 : Is it a Karmic install?
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: yes ... but still I try to keep sudo to CLI and gksudo to GUI
<NeoNexus> jensm1 : ie Grub 2?
<Um_cara_qualquer> Halitech, which option should i choose in devede?
<tHW> I need help with this thread
<tHW> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/booting-issues.-grub-error-code-15.-772086/
<kirill> Halitech how i can install ubuntu sound system on xubuntu?
<ace__> Alta Visdta TV | http://www.altavisdta.com | 100% FREE Live TV streaming, cartoons, comedy, movies, ppv, sports, ufc and much more!
<Halitech> Um_cara_qualquer, should be the bottom one, something about Divx I think
<jensm1> ^workman^ neonexus I dont know I downloaded ubunto iso from site and made a flash disk with UNetBootin
<VirusTB> NeoNexus,  well when i sicked the CD in the drive, it popped up and opened! so ubntu see's the CD but not Virtual BOX
<NeoNexus> jensm1 : most likely Karmic
<Halitech> kirill, if you have sound then its installed, try installing alsamixergui and see if you can turn it up using that
<xckpd7> #ubuntu, how would I install virtualbox 3.1.0 from the command line?
<guntbert> tHW: please state your questions *here*, not everybody is willing to look at  a forum just to see if he/she may be able/interested to help
<jensm1> ^workman^: neonexus okej. I dont know what that is. do you know how to help  me
<NeoNexus> jensm1 : hold down shift key and drop into grub, change the device by hand
<^workman^> jensm1: try buring the ISO to a cd, boot from the CD and use the usb cd creator app to create your live usb.
<tHW> guntbert: ok
<Halitech> xckpd7, do you have a file downloaded or are you using the repos?
<sint> hey, i've installed 9.10 an now i am running radeonhd or radeon drivers. both have the same problem when running glxgears. if i move the windows, gears are not moving. they go to the new position, if i release the window on a different position. is there a way to fix this?
<jMyles> I cannot seem to get an application to start during startup (by adding to it to startup applications).  When I do, the computer freezes in the middle of the startup sound.
<xckpd7> Halitech: honestly, whatever way I can get this installed works.... I don't have anything downloaded yet
<losha> Um_cara_qualquer: yeah, the bottom one, divx/mpeg4
<jensm1> neonexus where should I hold down shift?
<^workman^> !ati | sint
<xckpd7> Halitech: using ubuntu jaunty
<ubottu> sint: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ngirard> Hi. On ubuntu 9.10, I'm plugging my external hard drive in, I can see it's recognized in dmesg, but nautilus doesn't show appropriate icons any longer. How can I fix this ?
 * pokui answers self: use vnstat http://humdi.net/vnstat/
<Um_cara_qualquer> losha, Here is the last bottom
<kirill> Halitech, please help me how i can install ubuntu sound system on xubuntu?
<naruto_pr0> my ubuntu mount NTFS pratitions with names like FA461EA... how can i change this names ?
<Halitech> xckpd7, do you want/need usb support in virtualbox?
<tHW> I'm getting error 15 in grub when I try to boot with opensuse. I think the problem is in my menu.list file. Have a look at it here
<ngirard> I've tried restarting nautilus but no luck
<NeoNexus> jensm1 : as soon as you switch on
<tHW> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/booting-issues.-grub-error-code-15.-772086/
<guntbert> tHW: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Halitech> !sound | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xckpd7> Halitech: I mean it would be nice but currently I'm just using file sharing to cross over to Windows
<sint> ^workman^: i can't use another driver! my card is not supported. i have to stick with radeon drivers :(
<xckpd7> xckpd7: if it means tons of work, no I don't care
<xckpd7> Halitech: ^
<n2diy> kirill: do you have a speaker icon on your task bar?
<kirill> Halitech, ok senku
<tHW> guntbert. I'm booting with ubuntu's grub
<kirill> n2diy, yes
<Halitech> xckpd7, sudo apt-get install virtualbox* should get you the OSE version
<losha> Um_cara_qualquer: is it working?
<kirill> n2diy, i turn it on max
<jensm1> neonexus: gfxboot ?=
<^workman^> sint: unless someone else here knows, unsupported is kinda of use at your own risk...
<xckpd7> Halitech: use the star?
<kirill> n2diy, i use ALSA
<n2diy> kirill: ok, just checking.
<xckpd7> Halitech: I see in the repos Virtualbox 3.0 but not 3.1.0
<kirill> n2diy, i think i need pulseaudio from ubuntu
<Um_cara_qualquer> losha,  well... it is running... but i'm not sure if it converts to .avi
<^workman^> sint: sorry man... I use only supported hardware just for that reason
<DraZoro> Hello
<VirusTB> h00k, NeoNexus  i think VmWare is easier than VirtualBox :S
<dual> Does using a dark theme save much electricity on netbooks?
<kirill> n2diy, how i can istall pulseaudio on xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> xckpd7:  theres unofficial and ppa repos for newer versions i belive.
<luis_> Hello guys i need help with proxies: i am a noob to this, i used a proxie and now firefox says the proxie is unable to connect to internet, i have used 5 diferent proxies and nothing, whats happening?????
<Um_cara_qualquer> losha, oh yes... it is .avi :D
<NeoNexus> jensm1 : there should be a list of commands, your looking for setting the root device
<Halitech> xckpd7, if its version 3.0 then thats what you will get unless you want to download from Sun's site
<sint> ^workman^: ok, i thought radeon drivers are supported by ubuntu
<luis_> Hello guys i need help with proxies: i am a noob to this, i used a proxie and now firefox says the proxie is unable to connect to internet, i have used 5 diferent proxies and nothing, whats happening?????
<luis_> Hello guys i need help with proxies: i am a noob to this, i used a proxie and now firefox says the proxie is unable to connect to internet, i have used 5 diferent proxies and nothing, whats happening?????
<FloodBot1> luis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Um_cara_qualquer> Halitech, losha thx folks
<philipp_> Does anyone have an idea how i can handle this Bug?
<losha> Um_cara_qualquer: it takes a while....
<philipp_> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14314
<Um_cara_qualquer> cya
<jMyles> Can somebody help me think of a good set of keywords to use to search for solutions to the following problem?  I cannot seem to get an application to start during startup (by adding to it to startup applications).  When I do, the computer freezes in the middle of the startup sound.  This happens with both efax-gtk and gnome-terminal, which I used to test.  It does not happen with gnome-do.
<Um_cara_qualquer> yeah
<VirusTB> luis_ easy!
<Halitech> Um_cara_qualquer, welcome
<xckpd7> Halitech: that's fine unless 3.1.0 is some  huge improvement over 3.0
<VirusTB> luis_ take it easy*
<n2diy> kirill: I'm running xubuntu 8.04, and sound works for me, let me check what I'm running?
<^workman^> sint: not sure... raedon is a product of ATI....
<luis_> thinked u said solution was easy...
<sd32> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Halitech> xckpd7, not sure, the command I gave with the * should work then
<alabd> ^workman^: is not mentioned here http://stason.org/TULARC/os/linux-faq/015-How-Does-Linux-Kernel-Versioning-Work.html
<Dr_Willis> jMyles:  make a script that launches all of them. .and have it sleep for like 40 sec. that way the desktop is loaded and sounds all played befor they try to get launched.
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis, do you use Virtual Box?
<alabd> syn-ack: what should we say exactly for that 11 ? build ? segment ?
<tHW> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/booting-issues.-grub-error-code-15.-772086/
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  yes I do from time to time.
<syn-ack> alabd, prepatch
<n2diy> kirill: I'm running xfce4-mixer here.
<sd32> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis,  WITH Win XP?? I cant get my Vir. Box to see my Win XP istallation disk :S
<syn-ack> alabd, did you read that link that ^workman^ supplied you with?"
<VirusTB> installation*
<jMyles> Dr_Willis: I will try this.  Thanks for this suggestion - you have helped me many times.
<kirill> n2diy, ok i try to install it
<NeoNexus> VirusTB : In the CD options, dont you have a pass through option?
<sd32> huh they changes the patience message
<^workman^> alabd: the 11 could be a version that is maintained by ubuntu....
<Dr_Willis> jMyles:  i had to a similer 'trick' for conky and a few other apps that got confused if they got launched befor nautilus had taken over the desktop/root windiws
<VirusTB> NeoNexus,  a what? how do i check that?
<xckpd7> Halitech: yeah your right but that is version 2.1.4
<kirill> n2diy, i also use it
<Halitech> xckpd7, here is the download for the PEUL version http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<kirill> n2diy, how i can turn it up more then 100%
<NeoNexus> VirusTB : in the cd/dvd rom options, mount the drive as pass through
<jMyles> Dr_Willis: Interesting.  I wonder what we can do to avert this problem for other users.  Has a bug been filed?
<xckpd7> Halitech: which version should I download?
<incog> first time installing ubuntu here, it's really not bad after you get rid of the shitbrown theme and background
<xckpd7> i386 or AMD64?
<Halitech> xckpd7, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<^workman^> brb
<xckpd7> Halitech: Ubuntu Jaunty
<ngirard> /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2 don't show up in nautilus. Why ?
<Halitech> xckpd7, 32bit or 64?
<luis_> Hello guys i need help with proxies: i am a noob to this, i used a proxie and now firefox says the proxie is unable to connect to internet, i have used 5 diferent proxies and nothing, whats happening?????
<xckpd7> Halitech: how do I tell?
<n2diy> double click on the speaker, and make sure the master and pcm sliders are maxed.
<Iksf> hey, off topic but on Vista what is the recovery key combo?
<VirusTB> NeoNexus,  sorry i have no Ideo what your talking about, from my VirtalBox i cant see the CD at all!, but from Places>CDROM i see the dvd and its conttent
<Halitech> xckpd7, uname -a
<sd32> luis_: try proxy.org
<vashitn>  i have a laptop with finger print reader does exist a program for ubuntu and does it support this thing???
<xckpd7> x86_64 GNU
<ikonia> luis_: telnet to the server name and proxy port - see if you can get to it
<Halitech> VirusTB, shut down virtual machine and then check the settings in virtual box
<xckpd7> Halitech: x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Halitech> xckpd7, then you want the 64bit
<Dr_Willis> jMyles:  hard to tell what to file a bug against. If it works  fine with the delay. could be some sort of race condition
<NeoNexus> VirusTB : Have you setup a virtual machine yet, ie Machine type, Hard disk etc?
<jMyles> luis_: Tell us more about your configuration.  What is the proxy address?
<mneptok> xckpd7: install Virtualbox from the repos
<mneptok> xckpd7: then you're sure you get the right version
<xckpd7> mneptok: I couldn't find 3.1.0 or 3.0 in the repo
<incog> how do i make irssi tab-complete nicks?
<Halitech> mneptok, and no usb support
<xckpd7> mneptok: not only that, but 3.0 won't install
<ikonia> luis_: telnet to the proxy server you want to use on the port you think is open, eg: telnet proxyserver.network.com 8080
<jMyles> Dr_Willis: Indeed, the delay solution worked.  Thank you very much.  You are a great asset to the community.
<Meniscus> I am running ubuntu 9.10 I have an issue with audio. I use a logitech USB headphone/microphone combination.  whenever i reboot the "input" option system>preferences>sound gets changed back to my internal microphone.  how do I make it default to the USB headset?
<bleng> hi all
<ikonia> luis_: that will tell you if you can reach the proxy server you want at a basic network level, which is a good place to start
<Iksf> hey
<mneptok> xckpd7: Version: 3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1
<VirusTB> NeoNexus,  i have named the VM, allocated memory for it,  yes
<VirusTB> NeoNexus,  i closed the Virtual Box, and restarted it,  and then... ?
<jfb_h2o> any suggestions why 'ls' would be very slow in all directories, not just ones with many files...
<xckpd7> mneptok: couldn't find that when trying to do search aptitutde
<xckpd7> or sudo apt-get
<NeoNexus> VirusTB: close the machine down, the click settings, then CD/DVD
<Iksf> Does anybody know the key combination for Windows recovery in Vista, sure its F11 and something else, anyone know?
<bleng> im having some trouble, i had dual boot with windows and ubuntu, same disk 2 partition, after i split the windows partition so i could have 2 partitions there my grub menu is gone and it boot automaticaly to windows
<NeoNexus> VirusTB: should be a page with mount CD ROM
<mneptok> xckpd7: apt-cache show virtualbox-ose
<IdleOne> Iksf: ##windows
<Haegin> Iksf: normally it's mash F8 on startup iirc
<Halitech> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bleng> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xckpd7> Halitech: the package I just installed from the site you gave, it says that it conflicts with virtualbox-ose
<Iksf> cheers, il get my friend to try it when he's back on, Comp has probs crashed again
<NeoNexus> lksf : is it not F8?
<Halitech> xckpd7, then you had virtualbox-ose already installed
<VirusTB> VirtualBox 3.1 .. I still dont see o DVD/CD option :S
<vashitn>  i have a laptop with fingerprint reader does exist a program for ubuntu and does ubuntu support this kind of thing???
<xckpd7> Halitech: I have virtualbox-ose installed but I want the newer version (3.1.0)
<guntbert> vashitn: look for thinkfinger
<xckpd7> do I uninstall this older one first and then try to install this one
<^workman^> VirusTB: does your BIOS see your CDROM
<Halitech> xckpd7, then you have to unistall the current version and use the one you downloaded
<VirusTB> ^workman^,  yes I can see the files on the CD, but VirtualBox just doesnt see th cd (or doesnt show me a CD option)
<guntbert> xckpd7: you'll have to add the vb repo
<guntbert> xckpd7: you'll have to add the vb ppa
<xckpd7> guntbert: huh?
<NeoNexus> VirusTB: have you checked your usergroups to make sure your username is in the VirtualBox usergroup?
<mneptok> xckpd7: what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<guntbert> xckpd7: sorry I mistyped, there is a ppa for virtual box
<xckpd7> mneptok: Ubuntu Jaunty
<^workman^> VirusTB: check this out - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386584&page=2
<ar> hi world
<olivverte> hi
<xckpd7> Halitech: will removing this version of Virtualbox remove the virtualized imaged I have in there?
<olivverte> i test 9.10 and lot of x crash
<ngirard> /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2 don't show up in nautilus. And lshal -m doesn't see them either. However dmesg reports them. Could someone help ?
<Halitech> xckpd7, it shouldn't
<xckpd7> I have a very important Windows image with my setup & stuff
<xckpd7> Halitech: ok thanks
<NeoNexus> ngirard: what are sdb1 and 2, ie what format?
<xckpd7> guntbert: sorry, kinda new using #ubuntu, where would I find that/
<Halitech> VirusTB, you should have something like this http://halifaxpenguin.ath.cx/extra/Screenshot-1.png
<duffydack> xckpd7,  remove the ose version if you want, and a quick install of newest is wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - && echo deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian `lsb_release --short --codename` non-free | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install virtualbox-3.0
<ngirard> Hi NeoNexus. They're both in ext4
<guntbert> xckpd7: look at http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads please
<xckpd7> duffydack: is that all one line?
<duffydack> xckpd7, yup
<VirusTB> Halitech,  NOPE!  I have only General, System, Display, Storage, Audio, Network, Serial port, USB, shared docs
<duffydack> xckpd7, adds the key, adds the repo, updates and installs.
<xckpd7> duffydack: can I keep the older version or no
<mbeierl> is there a bug reported for karmic bash completion not working for java -cp ../path style?  I've searched and cannot find one.
<^workman^> VirusTB: did you try that link I sent
<VirusTB> ^workman^,  reading it now
<duffydack> xckpd7, as far as the ose version goes, I dont know..  I prefer the usb supported version...
<^workman^> k
<Pelo> anyone else using PPA repositories having problems ?
<zanberdo> I need to configure a process to run before networking starts during the boot process.  I've written a script and added it to the start-up procedure with update-rc.d but even setting the start level to 1 it's not called until after networking starts.  How might I run my process during boot *before* networking?
<guntbert> xckpd7: I suppose no - they exclude each other
<xckpd7> duffydack: wait so I have to do stuff before I enter in that long line? sorry kinda confused here, not  your fault though
<NeoNexus> ngirard: do a "ls /media" at a terminal, see what u got in there
<incog> fags
<duffydack> xckpd7, you dont have to lose your virtual machines.... just the software
<xckpd7> ok I'm just going to try that long line you told me to type.....
<duffydack> xckpd7, I`d uninstall the ose version myself....but upto you.
<xckpd7> duffydack: ok, you sure it won't delete my image?
<duffydack> xckpd7, nothing from your home folder will be deleted
<xckpd7> I have no problem deleting it, I'm just trying to find out where my image is so I can back it up
<NeoNexus> xckpd7 : Your machines and virtual Hard disk are kept in your /home/username/.VirtualBox
<vashitn> !fingerprint
<Pelo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ngirard> NeoNexus: ?? sorry but there's no point here in listing directories. Anyway, i've found a workaround. I couldn't get 'em via e-Sata but using usb 2 it worked. Thanks anyway for your assistance. Cheers !
<cant> I have an amd 64   I cant install flash, what can I use for video
<luis_> Please i need an explanation of how to use proxies with firefox: I need to look like a usa resident, but i have typed 5 proxies already and with all i cant surf the internet, the last one i typed was: 144.216.2.52 IP 3127 port in foxy proxy, I NEED HELP
<^workman^> !flash | cant
<ubottu> cant: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis> cant:  using 64bit ubuntu here - I just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and flash works.  or se ethe url above if you want just flash
<^workman^> !ot | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> luis_:  where are these proxy addresses comming from?
<luis_> nomaster yoda give me a list of his usa proxies
<cant> Dr_willis  What is the restricted extras url address to add in synaptic?
<luis_> nomasteryoda*
<xckpd7> duffydack: that looks like it worked, though where do I launch it?
<Dr_Willis> cant:  its in the normal repos.
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Dr_Willis> cant:  it installs about 300mb of stuff
<duffydack> xckpd7, applications/system tools
<xckpd7> duffydack: not there
<cant> I cant seem to get there
<luis_> Dr_Willis: nomasteryoda give me a list of his usa proxies
<scuffed> can someone help me with a small problem with ubuntu 9.10 and apache please?
<duffydack> xckpd7, odd.  well to launch from terminal or make your own launcher its Virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> luis_:  could be they have people blocked.
<duffydack> xckpd7, sorry... VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> luis_:  good luck.
<guntbert> xckpd7: if application/system tools is not there you might need to "edit the menu"
<NeoNexus> scuffed: ask the question and we'll try and answer
<cant> Dr_willis I have the first 4 of five checked but the video still doesnt work
<duffydack> xckpd7, having the other version might be a cause..  might be somewhere else, like accessories.. make your own if not
<scuffed> i have apache php 5 and mysql installed, i had it working with 9.04 and now that i did the online upgrade with ubuntu its telling me that the permission is denied when i try to access the site through http browser
<xckpd7> guntbert: no application/system tools is there, it's just VirtualBox is not there
<luis_> uhhh? what u mean, there is a video service i can only acces being usa resident
<luis_> hope using a proxy i can look like one
<luis_> Dr_Willis: uhhh? what u mean, there is a video service i can only acces being usa resident
<luis_> hope using a proxy i can look like one
<scuffed> i checked the default file for enabled sites
<scuffed> set it to the media disk that i was using still
<Iksf> cheers guys, F8 worked, now to see if its actually recoverable
<xckpd7> duffydack: running it from terminal works (outside of some error about vboxdrv kernel module not being loaded) but it looks like it works (though I haven't started the image yet)
<Dr_Willis> luis_:  correct.. In the usa i can access hulu. but i cant access the BBC stuff..
<duffydack> xckpd7, you need the module loaded..
<Guest46758> does anyone know how to play windows gamesand programs on ubuntu linux
<xckpd7> duffydack: I don't follow you
<Dr_Willis> !wine | Guest46758
<ubottu> Guest46758: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> games are technically programs :)
<Iksf> or not
<NuuBuntu> I'm trying to set up a WUSB54GC USB Wireless Adaptor on Ubuntu and I'm having a really hard time. I've already used ndiswrapper to install the drivers ( at least I think... ) but have no idea where to go from here or how to set up and connect to the network.
<duffydack> xckpd7, did you remove the other version before hand?
<Iksf> F8 no good
<xckpd7> duffydack: yep
<Iksf> any other ideas?
<scuffed> anyone?
<BlouBlou> !anyone | scuffed
<ubottu> scuffed: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<duffydack> xckpd7, try sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Guest46758> i tried WINE ir does not work is there any other programs out there
<Dr_Willis> Iksf:  ask in #windows for windows questions.
<guntbert> Iksf: this channel is for ubuntu support only - please ask windows questions elsewhere
<xckpd7> duffydack: command not found
<NeoNexus> lksf : sorry I give up on Windows a while ago, it used to be F8 during boot to drop into recovery menu, have you tried booting from the install CD?
<Dr_Willis> Guest46758:  theres dozens of sites that help play specific games in wine.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<VirusTB> ^workman^,  reading it now... and it seems like gibberish to me :S .. i Failed
<Dr_Willis> oops sorry guntbert .. :)
<Guest46758> i am using ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> oops sorry Guest46758
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: :)
<^workman^> VirusTB: =(
<arooni__> how do i make a program the default handler for a file extension?  i.e. making deluge handle *.torrent instead of transmission?
<sheena_> t
<scuffed> well my question is. how do i get apache to allow the folder im using the docroot as to be allowed to be viewed when i visit the ip address
<Dr_Willis> Guest46758:  thats good.. since this is Ubuntu support. :) but  theres also wine specific support rooms./sites
<VirusTB> ^workman^,  would u like to see my .xml file/
<Guest46758> please tell me opther ways to play the windows games besides WINE
<VirusTB> Guest46758, WINE
<scuffed> it works with /var/www but not my /media/disk/disk/www
<scuffed> and i dont understand why
<Dr_Willis> Guest46758:  crossover, cedega (wine variants)  or good LUCK getting them working in virtualbox/vmware
<scuffed> it worked before the upgrade
<Guest50830> how can I disable ctrl-s lock in xterm?
<Dr_Willis> Guest46758:  or go look at the wine app database and see how well the game works in wine
<Guest46758> WINE DOES NOT WORK ON MY COMPUTER
<Kyran> Quest46758, it depends on the game. You could try virtualizing the machine if you have a tough enough computer, but WINE is going to be better for that
<^workman^> VirusTB: hard to say. I would just backup the .xml and start playing with the settings from the link I sent u
<Dr_Willis> Guest46758:  thats an incorrect statement.. wine may not work for SPECIFIC apps.. but it can work for many
<Guest46758> sorry bout the caps
<^workman^> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Kyran> Quest46758, And please, shouting is unecessary
<Guest46758> i am frustrated
<Kyran> We understand
<Kyran> What program are you attempting to run?
<cant> Still unable to do video
<VirusTB> ^workman^,  :( I guess im just not meant to use Windows on ubuntu :P
<Dr_Willis> Guest46758:  and you need to give more acutal information and do some research
<scuffed> guest.... have you tried dual booting?
<Guest46758> myst
<Kyran> Myst.
<Kyran> I have that lying around here...
<Dr_Willis> WHych version of myst? thats an ooooold game
<scuffed> hopefully the original
<Kyran> As I recall, it has a DOS version on the CD, right?
<scuffed> i cant find it anywhere
<NeoNexus> VirusTB: are you able to mount a iso as a cd?
<duffydack> xckpd7, lsmod | grep vbox
<NuuBuntu> I need help installing a Linksys Wireless USB Adapter.
<xckpd7> duffydack: nothing
<VirusTB> NeoNexus,  I don know, and i preffer not to try @ this momment,  I will try to install VmWare :P at least i know how to work with that
<duffydack> xckpd7, well something is wrong then.
<Guest46758> yes myst an riven and othe things all of my games ar a varity of the windows formats but  WINE does not work
<scuffed> anyways ive asked my question, does anyone know what might be wrong with this? ive even tried uninstall/purging all apps and installing again. still nothing
<budmaester> what is the IRC for webcam support?
<jphillips86_> where does virtualbox store it's VHDs? In the home folder?
<Kyran> Let me do some quick reading...
<xckpd7> duffydack: any ideas? should I just uninstall that stuff?
<Guest46758> i love ubuntu but i dont think ubuntu likes wine
<duffydack> xckpd7, remove everything and try again
<xckpd7> duffydack: how?
<duffydack> xckpd7, sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-3.0
<VirusTB> ^workman^, NeoNexus  Thnaks for you help, appreciated it, but ill go and add some eyecandy to my ubuntu now :P  Windoes XP can wait
<duffydack> xckpd7, sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-ose
<duffydack> xckpd7, in case you havent :_
<NeoNexus> jphillips86_:  yes, under .VirtualBox
<Guest50830> nevermind, found it: stty -ixon -xoff
<Kyran> I assume you're using the old 95 version?
<scuffed> can anyone help me with apache2 not allowing a certain folder to be used as documentroot?
<NeoNexus> jphillips86_:  /home/username/.VirtualBox
<Guest46758> myst 10th anniversary edition
<Kyran> Oh
<Kyran> Hell
<duffydack> xckpd7, move your machines out of .VirtualBox and remove the .VirtualBox folder.. lets start fresh
<jphillips86_> NeoNexus, Thanks!
<Kyran> That shouldn't be giving you problems...
<Guest46758> it has  myst rien and exile on it
<Kyran> -nod-
<Kyran> Gold edition or some such thing?
<Kyran> Wait
<Kyran> Masterpiece
<Guest46758> dvd rom for win or mac
<Kyran> -nod-
<Kyran> Have you gone through the specific troubleshooting data for wine?
<budmaester> Cannot use Logitech quickcam with  skype. Kills the app when test button is invoked.
<Kyran> You really need to direct your questions here, btw:
<Kyran> !wine Guest46758
<^workman^> !wine | Guest46758
<Kyran> Oh, it doesn't listen to me -shrug-
<ubottu> Guest46758: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest46758> how do i put win xp on ubuntu as a duel boot without deleting ubuntu
<Kyran> Do you have multiple hard-drives?
<Guest46758> no i only havve a 100 gigs
<Kyran> (You really shouldn't need to do that Guest46578, I highly recommend you 1: Ask over at #winehq 2: look at this link: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=143
<xckpd7> duffydack: sorry, doing a cp -r...... probably should have just moved it
<xover> what is a good channel for hardware related queries?
<scuffed> !apache2
<xover> I need to power up my computer, its too slow.
<guntbert> xover: ##hardware
<Guest46758> what about other program besides wine,is there anothere program out there besides wine thall run my games
<budmaester> where can I get support for webcam use with Skype/Ubuntu?
<Kyran> Guest, Mucking about with partitions, virtual drives, and installing the beast that is windows seem to be rather extreme measures for Myst, especially considering the tendency Windows has to bugger up GRUB and the fact the windows itself doesn't help Myst much
<Kyran> Cervega
<Kyran> Should help you
<Guest46758> or is wine the only one
<h4f1> Guest46758: virtual machines
<duffydack> xckpd7,  file manager - ctrl h - could have done easier :)
<xckpd7>  should I cancel this
<scuffed> any help with my problem? or a better place to go about it with?
<NeoNexus> budmaester: sorry, it sounds more of a Skype problem, try a Skype related channel or ask Google?
<duffydack> xckpd7, yeah, take a while
<^workman^> budmaester: try - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<duffydack> xckpd7, just move it :)
<xckpd7> duffydack: wait what is what you just said?
<h4f1> h4f1: and there is another one .but I forgeth the name
<Kyran> actually, the reson I came here...: My fstab is giving me an inordinate amount of grief
<xckpd7> file manager - ctrl h?
<Kyran> Allow me to dig up the data
<NeoNexus> budmaester: have you got vlc installed?
<budmaester> thanks with help.
<^workman^> np
<Guest46758> how do i remove wine from my computer completely
<duffydack> xckpd7, just move your virtual machine xml and vdi files
<duffydack> xckpd7, show hidden
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> how do I make gnome save a session?
<NeoNexus> budmaester: if you have vlc go to Media > Open stream and open /dev/video0, just to test the camera
<scuffed> CAN Some one Please help me?
<xckpd7> duffydack: ok I moved the whole folder out, now what
<NeoNexus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<duffydack> xckpd7, fine.  uninstall everything.
<^workman^> !ask | scuffed
<ubottu> scuffed: please see above
<guntbert> scuffed: there is #httpd ...
<duffydack> xckpd7, and install it again...
<xckpd7> duffydack: purged both 3.1.0 and ose
 * bleah sziasztok
<xckpd7> duffydack: ok
<scuffed> eh?
<duffydack> xckpd7, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-3.0
<scuffed> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^workman^> !ask > scuffed
<ubottu> scuffed, please see my private message
<duffydack> xckpd7, you are running a beta?
<NeoNexus> scuffed: sorry, what was your question again?
<sdwrage> Hey guys, I switched from GNOME to KDE after installing the kubuntu-desktop package and logged out, logged back in... all was fine. I turned off my computer and restarted it and now my graphics are whack and asks me to configure my graphics
<sdwrage> is there a way I can fix this issue?
<duffydack> xckpd7, my vbox 3 from ppa is 3.0.12
<Guest46758> shucks i just want remove wine and find a program that will run my old windows games i hat the new version of windows 7 ,i love ubuntu
<xckpd7> duffydack: just tried to install it and got a ncurses warning
<scuffed> my apache started tellign me that permission as denied from /media/disk/disk/www , the drive is mounted and i was using it before the upgrade
<NeoNexus> Guest19058: use virtualbox or VMWare
<Kyran> Alright, I've got an NTFS partitioned drive on the slave of my primary IDE cable. I've got it referenced in fstab by its UUID, but the bloody thing won't load automount
<duffydack> xckpd7, what warning
<Guest46758> please help me find another program that will let me run my windows games
<NeoNexus> oups wrong guest
<Guest19058> vbox is better
 * mneptok hugs his PS3
<NeoNexus> Guest46758 : VirtualBox is good
<Guest46758> i will try it
<xckpd7> duffydack: k done, it was just a compile error
<xckpd7> can I move back .Virtualbox back into the user fole
<xckpd7> s/fole/folder
<guntbert> duffydack: vbox 3.1 is aleady out
<duffydack> doh!.
<duffydack> I forgot newer releases needed explicitly installing
<Kyran> Guest46758, do you have much experience with emulation?
<xckpd7> duffydack: so you want me to uninstall this one?
<lyrae> is there a way to detect a hover even on a nautilus menu item?
<duffydack> xckpd7, no, im out of touch lol
<NeoNexus> Anyone know where I can get information on readahead, ie the error code meanings?
<xckpd7> duffydack: I just did sudo-apt get install virtualbox 3.0
<duffydack> xckpd7, is it compiling the modules and installing?
<xckpd7> yeah done
<duffydack> xckpd7, oh, sorry.. yes, go with the new one
<duffydack> xckpd7, whatever dude....upto you...
<xckpd7> duffydack: that's the thing, it's not in the ubuntu repo
<xckpd7> duffydack: no literally any way to get this up and running is a-ok with me
<MrKeuner> hello, 1-what is a good key combination to use instead of super key in Gnome Desktop Environment (there is no ms button on my keyboard) 2-Is there a way to do this change for the whole system at once
<gerzel> ok Odd setup question here.  I got a creative xfi card(working fine) in my box and the on-board sound.  The on board sound is low-quality, but so are my speakers so I have them plugged into the onboard while my high quality phones are plugged into the card.  In sound there is an option to choose the sound output device and I can choose one or the other or simultanious.  I was wondering if I could make a script or button to add to the pan
<gerzel> el to switch between card only and simultanious output.
<xckpd7> duffydack: I really don't know what I'm doing here
<gerzel> IE how do I figure out how to do this outside of the gui?
<duffydack> so lsmod | grep vbox
<duffydack> should be 3
<xckpd7> duffydack: correct
<duffydack> xckpd7, now we're good.
<duffydack> run it.. accept license blah blah
<xckpd7> duffydack: yep, I just need help moving back my virtualmachines, and creating a shortcut if you can help with that
<duffydack> xckpd7, file manager and show hidden..
<duffydack> xckpd7, safest way.. just move the vdi files, and the folders for your machines
<duffydack> xckpd7, leave the other stuff.
<public_> could anyone tell me the name of the file that starts up X? I keep getting sent back to the login screen. Have just done 9.10 upgrade, sure I remember a config file I could remove that would be rewritten on startup...?
<Kyran> Does anyone remember the parametres to make fdisk return data on all partitions?
<bcurtiswx> hey all, what process rotates the logs in /var/log my server at work hasn't been rotating them (we think a hacker got in and messed with it), now the logs are taking up filespace..
<duffydack> xckpd7, wont really needed to have moved them in the 1st place, but I`m playing cautious..
<bcurtiswx> is there a way to run that process right now?
<^workman^> sudo Kyran: fdisk -l
<^workman^> Kyran: sudo fdisk -l
<public_> ps. have tried to login gnome and kde - just get sent back to login each time :(
<^workman^> bcurtiswx: /etc/logrotate.conf
<duffydack> xckpd7, sudo killall gnome-panel might make it show up....  if not then make your own.. right click menu, edit
<enrico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bcurtiswx> ^workman^: is that run as a daemon though?
<duffydack> xckpd7, just make a new item in where-ever, and make it run VirtualBox
<^workman^> bcurtiswx: it's run from cron in /etc/cron.daily
<Shoe>  I have 4 ram slots on my computer. 2 of them are filled, one 256MB and 1 512MB. These 2 that are filled are black. The other 2 slots are white. Whenever I try to put RAM in the 2 white slots, my computer won't turn on. Or, more accurately, it turns on, but the screen just stays in standby, and nothing I do can make it display. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. Anyone have any suggestions?
<^workman^> Shoe: check out ##hardware
<Shoe> thanks ^workman^
<^workman^> np
<xckpd7> duffydack: it looks like it's running, can't believe it
<Kyran> Right, so assuming the DevID is accurate, "UUID=748CD6258CD5E1A2 /home/ian/storage defaults ntfs 0 0" that sequence of code in the stab would automount this drive?
<Guest67401> every month or so transmission ignores all of my settings and redownloads things putting them on my desktop and starts over things partially downloaded and changes it to the desktop.  how do i keep it from doing that??
<quanticle> Quick question about the CPU frequency scaling monitor.  When I make changes to my CPU throttling with it, the changes don't seem to "stick" the first time around.  I changed the throttling down to a constant 1GHz for both cores, and then, shortly after, I found that the CPU throttling had reverted to "On Demand".  What do I have to do to make these settings stick the first time around?
<chalcedony> how can i set the time to synchronize with a time center? (ubuntu 9.04)
<Kyran> Right, hopefully I'll brb. Thanks to the helpful if I vanish
<NuuBuntu> How do I check what version of Ubuntu I am currently running?
<racecar56> what'
<racecar56> D'OH
<msp3k> What's a good desktop wireless card to buy if I don't want to use ndiswrapper?
<Flannel> NuuBuntu: lsb_release -a
<racecar56> what's a way i can reliably transfer my /home partition's content onto my new 1TB drive?
<xckpd7> duffydack: thanks dude, many many thanks, this is going to make my life a whole lot easier.... appreciate it
<NuuBuntu> Thank you Flannel.
<Flannel> !separatehome | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Flannel> racecar56: (even if youre just mving from one separate partition to another, that guide will work with minimal changes, etc)
<armornick> msp3k: anything intel
<racecar56> Flannel: my /home is currently seperate on 1 drive BTW
<racecar56> Flannel: my / and /home partitions are on the same drive
<ikonia> racecar56: copy it to a new drive and change the mount point location
<arooni__> how do i install custom fonts on ubuntu?
<ikonia> !fonts | arooni__
<ubottu> arooni__: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<veda> Are there a lot of recurring problems with Ubuntu and WEP/WPA Win32 hosts?
<chalcedony> (((( Flannel )))))))
<Flannel> racecar56: that's fine, you'll still more or less go through the same process (except instead of moving from your / partition, you'll move it from your /home partition)
<ikonia> veda: what has win32 hosts got to do with it ?
<quanticle> So, does anyone here know about the CPU frequency scaling applet in Gnome?
<veda> ikonia: The host upon which the connection is served ...
<msp3k> Sweet, tyvm armornick
<veda> ikonia: Trick question?
<ikonia> veda: doesn't matter
<racecar56> Flannel: so i should make a new partition on my new 1TB drive and copy with cp all the /home stuff to my partitioned 1TB drive?
<duffydack> xckpd7, no prob
<dragon> If I have a choice, is there any reason to pick i386 instead of amd64?
<ikonia> veda: the host is not important as long as the keyus are compatible
<b1ackcr0w> help!!!
<veda> ikonia: I'm pretty sure that different platforms conform to the RFC in different ways ...
<Flannel> racecar56: Pretty much.  But I strongly suggest you use the cpio/find/etc mumbo jumbo from that page to do the copying
<b1ackcr0w> stuck in fedora hell
<veda> ikonia: 40 bit.
<dragon> !ask > b1ackcr0w
<ubottu> b1ackcr0w, please see my private message
<NeoNexus> b1ackcr0w: have you a fire?
<ikonia> dragon: some applications are 32bit only - some machines will run better with 32/64bit
<NuuBuntu> When I run lsb_release -a it says I have 8.04 Hardy, but I've been checking update manager every week and it hasn't offered the opportunity to update to the newest distro. How do I update automatically?
<ikonia> veda: as long as the client is compatible with the encyription level it shouldn't be a problem
<b1ackcr0w> is there any way I can install karmic and force it to install the generic kernel not the pae??
<ikonia> NuuBuntu: it won't offer you non-lts releases from 8.04
<racecar56> Flannel: ok.
<Flannel> NuuBuntu: 8.04 is LTS, so it won't offer you an upgrade until another LTS (10.04) by default, if you upgrade, you'll have to upgrade to 8.10 (and then 9.04, then 9.10 to get to a current version)
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: the pae kernel is the server kernel
<veda> ikonia: Great, but I've encountered some issues connecting to a Win32 host from Ubuntu 9.10.
<duffydack> ok, so, now when I run something that needs auth the box that pops up, stays there and I dont get auth
<racecar56> Flannel: do it from a live cd, right??
<NuuBuntu> Thank you both.
<ikonia> veda: I've not seen - or had such problems
<Flannel> racecar56: You actually don't have to, sicen you're not modifying partitions, but it certainly can't hurt.
<dragon> ikonia: it's a new laptop, dual core, for general use.
<b1ackcr0w> ikonia that's weird - because karmic and mint 8 try to install pae on my desktop
<racecar56> Flannel: i'll stay on my HDD install, it'll be faster that way.
<veda> ikonia: Good for you then :)
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: how do you know (I'm not interested in mint)
<ikonia> veda: then don't ask if people are having problems if you don't want the answer
<racecar56> Flannel: i'll partition my new 1TB disk now.
<veda> ikonia: Your hostility amuses.
<ubuntu_> привет придурки
<ikonia> veda: I'm not being hostile, you asked if people where having problems - I'm telling you I'm not
<b1ackcr0w> because when i boot, and get the kernel panic, the error tells me that's the problem
<h4f1> сам такой
<^workman^> !ru | ubuntu
<ubuntu_> :)\
<ubottu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu_> о круто
<^workman^> !ru | h4f1
<ubottu> h4f1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<veda> ikonia: I'm glad, that you speak for "people"
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: ahh ok - so Flannel has just informed me there is now a pae kernel seperate, so install the generic
<ubuntu_> сразу нашего нашёл
<ikonia> veda: then why are you asking if you don't want people to respond
<^workman^> veda: what was your question?
<b1ackcr0w> yeah, how do i do that, how do i force the generic?
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: Which CD are you using to install?
<veda> ikonia: I think your "bad day" shouldn't rub off on IRC.
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: this isn't a vm by any chance is it ?
<b1ackcr0w> karmic desktop i386 32 bit
<ikonia> veda: I'm not having a bad day, I've just answered your question, it's working fine, I'm not aware of any problems
<msp3k> armornick, when you say any intel wireless, do you mean brand or chipset?
<LordQuackstar> Quick Question: How can i disable (not unistall) the nvidia drivers temporarily? I thought deleting the xorg.conf file will fix it, but it didn't.]
<quanticle> So, does anyone know what other services can alter the CPU frequency besides the CPU Frequency Scaling applet in Gnome?
<veda> It connects from my Nokia N82 which is 802.1q/b/g compat, hmm.
<veda> Ubuntu fails to, however; perhaps I have a driver or two missing/incompat.
<ikonia> LordQuackstar: you can force a change of driver from the xorg.conf or blacklist the nvidia modules
<^workman^> LordQuackstar: you can try system->administration-.hardware drivers
<h4f1> quanticle:  cpulimit can alter in % cpu usage by any processes
<armornick> msp3k: brand, I guess, but most wireless chips are compatible with linux nowadays
<LordQuackstar> ikonia: should i modify the failsafe xorg.conf?
<armornick> msp3k: I don't know which others, but I recommend you at least stay away from broadcom wireless
<quanticle> h4f1: That's not what I mean.  I mean to say, what else interacts with the power management hardware to alter the clock speed of my CPU.
<ikonia> LordQuackstar:
<msp3k> armornick, I hear a lot about having to use ndiswrapper, and would like to stick with FLOSS drivers if possible
<ikonia> LordQuackstar: no - that's for fall back only, you need to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<b1ackcr0w> ikonia: no it's single boot to my dektop HD
<mneptok> msp3k: what form factor card? or are you buying something integrated?
<armornick> msp3k: I'm using broadcom wireless and while it has native linux drivers, there's an annoying regression
<msp3k> armornick, thanks, that's good to know.  I'll avoid broadcom.
<LordQuackstar> ikonia: i deleted it
<ikonia> LordQuackstar: re-create it
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: That shouldn'tbe installing the PAE kernel (as it's not on the CD)
<armornick> quanticle: check the archwiki, there's a whole article about power management; the dirty details, I mean
<LordQuackstar> ikonia: from failsafe?
<veda> Maybe its network-manager.
<ikonia> LordQuackstar: that's an ok templated
<ikonia> template
<quanticle> armornick: Thanks.
<h4f1> quanticle: if you look at task manager there are may processes can be related with cpu. hald-addon-cpufreq etc
<msp3k> mneptok, probably pci-based -- I'm still in the planning phases, looking to build the wife a new computer.  Any recommendations welcome
<b1ackcr0w> flannel ok - i'll get the iso again just to check
<quanticle> h4f1: Okay, I'll check that as well.
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: Do you get a liveCD that you install from?
<duffydack> Discovered a new bug in jaunty.. dont know when it happend, I havent used this feature for months..  Trying to mount a windows drive brings up system policy auth, and its same with anything that uses it.. I put in my name/pass and click Authenticate and it just stays like that, nothing happens.. ?
<b1ackcr0w> flannel yes
<Nixot> I need help... ever since I upgraded to intrepid my sound has been out of sync in SDL games... I've looked everywhere on the internet for a solution and found nothing but one answered forum topic
<Nixot> what's going on?
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: Yeah, that's the desktop CD.  I don't think it'll ever install the pae kernel
<Nixot> in hardy the sound was crackly and now it's out of sync....
<talsemgeest> !sound | Nixot
<ubottu> Nixot: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nixot> I did that!
<io_> ciao
<Nixot> ALSA, OSS, PulseAudio... all of them are out of sync and all the others are silent
<racecar56> Flannel: what kind of partition table should i use? msdos?
<b1ackcr0w> flannel uh - then i'm stumped because i'm pretty sure that's what it's doing!
<damian_> exit
<damian_> start
<ikonia> racecar56: doesn't matter
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: what is the exact error ?
<syrius> I have a question would a site have too different security certificates?
<Nixot> please help?
<ikonia> syrius: that's offtopic for this channel
<artyhedgehog> Hello everyone!
<lyrae> quick help with grep. How do i search all .py files in my computer for the word 'MenuProvider' ?
<syrius> would ubuntu put comprising software in the repo?
<Flannel> racecar56: er, you're safe with whatever the default is
<ikonia> grep MenuProvider *.py
<jrib> lyrae: that sounds like a bad idea...
<lyrae> jrib, why?
<artyhedgehog> Does anyone believe in magic? =)
<ikonia> syrius: no
<ikonia> syrius: although it depends on your opinion of compromising
<ikonia> artyhedgehog: offtopic fo this channel
<b1ackcr0w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/477050
<jrib> lyrae: because it will take a long time.  You can use find and -exec grep if you really want to though.  More likely, you can narrow down the search
<b1ackcr0w> i've posted a bug on launchpad
<lyrae> jrib, id narrow it if i could
<h4f1> artyhedgehog:  I would think no one believes in any religion here :D
<WadoTG> Why does linux not get viruses?
<jrib> lyrae: while why do you want to find this tring?
<jrib> !virus | WadoTG
<ubottu> WadoTG: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: what makes you think thats pae - it doesn't mention pae anywhere ??
<artyhedgehog> ikonia, actualy not. The point is ubuntu shows me some magic =D
<b1ackcr0w> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35337284/IMG00289.jpg
<WadoTG> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ikonia> artyhedgehog: it's offtopic - this is a support channel
<N3OInc> Ubott is so helpful isnt it.
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: where in that picture does it suggest pae ?
<N3OInc> But... The question is... Is it a he or a she.
<N3OInc> Or a HeShIt.
<h4f1> N3OInc:  does that make diff for you ?
<b1ackcr0w> the weird thing is both mint and karmic live images boot
<guntbert> !gender | N3OInc
<ubottu> N3OInc: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<b1ackcr0w> but won't when installed to hd
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: where does it suggest it's pae in that image ?
<N3OInc> ROFFL
<Nixot> I need help... ever since I upgraded to intrepid my sound has been out of sync in SDL games... I've looked everywhere on the internet for a solution and found nothing but one answered forum topic. What's going on??
<b1ackcr0w> the line after the kernel panic
<Flannel> ikonia: The sixth line, -generic-pae
<N3OInc> I can't believe they put that in there
<guntbert> N3OInc: please keep to the topic
<Flannel> N3OInc: Please take non-support topics to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks!
<Rasmussen> ver irc.freenode.net
<N3OInc> Sorry.
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35337451/IMG00288.jpg this is the image you posted ?
<artyhedgehog> My appologise! Just a strange thing: I add some PPA to my repositories, and packages from it is in the list. But when I type in synaptic search field the names of the packages, all I can see is a void list. How could that be?
<Nixot> anyone?
<guntbert> !please | Nixot
<ubottu> Nixot: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<b1ackcr0w> that was another error i got while hacking about
<Flannel> ikonia: no, 289 not 288
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: ahh that's why I can't see any refernce
<Dr_Willis> artyhedgehog:  be sure you 'update' the listing in synaptic. and synaptic can show all packages from a given repository
<b1ackcr0w> at that point i'd done a lot of hacking about
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: you're %101 your not using a server install ?
<dragon> artyhedgehog: what's the package name? and which PPA?
<Flannel> ikonia: server install would install -server
<b1ackcr0w> ikonia: fair point, I'm getting the desktop image again just in case
<ikonia> Flannel: it's on the CD though
<ikonia> (got an uncompressed image after you pointed it out to me earlier)
<b1ackcr0w> 18%
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: Hmm, how much RAM does this box have?
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: be interesting to see what your new download does
<b1ackcr0w> 4gb dual channel
<bups> hi all
<guntbert> !hi | bups
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: Well, one (rather hackish) way to get around this, would be (I assume) to jump down to 2GB, install, then throw the rest in there.  Also, please file a bug about this, since it's peculiar indeed.
<ubottu> bups: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<b1ackcr0w> i tried updating the bios last night, but for som infuriating reason, my mobo would update
<bups> anyone can help me with internet connection problem?
<ikonia> Flannel: I can't see how it could install it if it's not in the core cd image ?
<b1ackcr0w> but then again, there's no real reson to believe the bios is wonky
<guntbert> !details | bups
<ubottu> bups: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bups> i installed 9.10, can access with empathy, firefox(disabiling ipv6) but not synaptic
<Flannel> ikonia: Only way to do it would be to download it during install.
<ikonia> Flannel: I didn't think it could do that
<Flannel> Oh, that's true, b1ackcr0w, try removing internet while installing
<^workman^> ikonia: don't the apt repos get invoked during install?
<ikonia> ^workman^: they never used to and I'm not aware of them getting done now
<scuffed> my apache is giving me the 403 error now, when it used to work.
<Flannel> ikonia: Well, the alternate CD does it.  They might've added it for this purpose to the desktop CD (although I have no information suggesting this)
<^workman^> ikonia: 9.10 server does.... and will ask for a proxy to the internet if you need one.
<b1ackcr0w> i'd be quite happy to accept the 3.3gb adressable space (or whatever the figure it is) that generic 32 bit gives
<ikonia> Flannel: possible, but I didn't think it was possible as it was image based
<ikonia> b1ackcr0w: try Flannel's suggestion of unplugging the network
<Flannel> ikonia: It would have to [install image] then extract the deb
<b1ackcr0w> okie dokie
<Guest1085> k
<^workman^> ikonia: Flannel: could it possibly be related to this - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11653/
<guntbert> scuffed: it seems your problem is more apache related than ubuntu related - so #httpd could be better suited
<Flannel> ikonia: again, a bit contrived, but stranger things *have* happened
<ikonia> ^workman^: looking
<ikonia> Flannel: agreed
<scuffed> thank you
<guntbert> scuffed: Good luck :-)
<Nixot> I need help... ever since I upgraded to intrepid my sound has been out of sync in SDL games... I've looked everywhere on the internet for a solution and found nothing but one answered forum topic
<b1ackcr0w> i want to get this working because i have UNR on my acer AAo110
<b1ackcr0w> and it's sweet
<dutchie> rockbox-ified ipod nano 2g not mounting: dmesg http://pastebin.com/m10964b4, don't see a /dev entry or a listing in lsusb
<Flannel> ikonia: Either way it's a bug, either because its doing wonky things without telling you, or doing wonky things to begin with
<ikonia> ^workman^: doesn't loook like that idea has been implimented
<ikonia> Flannel: quite shocked by this
<bups> i have installed 9.10, and i have internet connection, but only in firefox disabling ipv6..... anybody knows how to fix this? it is getting very frustrating
<b1ackcr0w> ok - so when i get the image and burn it, I'm do a bog standard install with the ethernet unplugged?
<Nixot> I need help... ever since I upgraded to intrepid my sound has been out of sync in SDL games... I've looked everywhere on the internet for a solution and found nothing but one answered forum topic
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: Yes
<b1ackcr0w> after install, will i be using synaptic to lock the kernel version?
<Flannel> ikonia, ^workman^: the existance of -generic-pae *is* the implementation of that (whether they knew it or not)
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: Nah, it won't install -pae without your intervention
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: We're thinking the installer might be too smart for its own good in this case, without telling you
<b1ackcr0w> flannel that sounds possible/likely
<gabbah> i downloaded eclipse 3.6M2, but it contains an eclipse file that is an executable, but it will not run when i execute it, it says permission denied, even after i chmod +x it or run it with sudo... how can i start eclipse?
<^workman^> ikonia: Flannel: got ya
<zanberdo> What is the process called that starts applications during the boot phase, before start init?
<guntbert> gabbah: why don't you install it the easy way - from the repos?
<skel> does anyone know what the deal is with libapache2-mod-auth-pam being missing in karmic?
<gabbah> gunbert: M2 is not in the repos is it? i only see 3.5
<b1ackcr0w> oh BTW i forgot to mention - the other reason I know the PAE kernel is the problem. I followed the karmic alpha, beta and RCs - and they worked fine
<Flannel> ikonia, b1ackcr0w: I've just been informed that that is indeed the case.  ubiquity is downloading/installing.  I'm currently seeing if there's ny way to get it to not do it
<Guest1085> Geez, network manager applet in 9.10 has disapeared from tool bar. Create new user its there. NM-applet say's** (nm-applet:3857): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the session service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<Guest1085> anyone
<^workman^> ikonia: Flannel: setup a fake proxy server =).... or?
<guntbert> gabbah: I didn't see you needed a special version
<b1ackcr0w> it was only after the release day that i got the pae kernel from the repo (on popeys advice in the podcast)
<b1ackcr0w> that trouble began
<quanticle> h4f1: Thanks for the tip about hald's CPU frequency manager.  I looked online, and I found the solution to my issue.
<gabbah> guntbert: yes i have 3.5 now. i need later version, like 3.6M2 or M3
<Nixot> I need help... ever since I upgraded to intrepid my sound has been out of sync in SDL games... I've looked everywhere on the internet for a solution and found nothing but one answered forum topic
<h4f> quanticle: welcome
<b1ackcr0w> flannel, but the workaround of unplugging while installing should still work?
<simba_> how can i list what programs is using what ports?
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: Yeah
<b1ackcr0w> flannel cool
<Nixot> come on people :(
<h4f> simba_ netstat -ap
<simba_> thanx
 * b1ackcr0w passes flannel and ikonia a karma beer for the help
<b1ackcr0w> thx guys
<dany> hi all
<h4f> simba_  iftop looks cool
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: Please file a bug about it (and hte -pae kernel panic) once you get a system installed.  Because the devs are silly and won't fix stupid things without bug reports.
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: against ubiquity for a) not telling you about the feature b) not allowing you to disable it, and then -pae for panicing
<b1ackcr0w> hte?
<^workman^> Flannel: even more silly. this is from packtpub.com This is the default for 64bit and generic-pae kernels and this protection reduces the areas an attacker can use to perform arbitrary code execution. The protection is now partially emulated on 32-bit kernels without PAE starting in Ubuntu 9.10.
<b1ackcr0w> i take it you reccoment a whole new bug for the pae panic, the existing one won't do?
<opticon> is it possible to run apps for mac on ubuntu?
<^workman^> Flannel: emulated? why bother
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: Oh, if there's already a bug on it, that's fine, unless yours is significantly different.
<b1ackcr0w> it seems o be on the backest of all the backburners!
<b1ackcr0w> i might not have written the bug very well, so I might need to do a re-write
<Nixot> I need help... ever since I upgraded to intrepid my sound has been out of sync in SDL games... I've looked everywhere on the internet for a solution and found nothing but one answered forum topic
<Guest1085> Nixot, I was told not to upgrade
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: If you give me bug report numbers, I'll make sure they're passed to the right people
<Guest1085> so i always fresh install
<b1ackcr0w> 477050 for the pae panic
<simba_> i have port 58080 open and i dont know why....it is just listed as python
<b1ackcr0w> trust me to get the bug that shows up on fresh install :)
<Guest1085> lol
<guntbert> !lol | Guest1085
<ubottu> Guest1085: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<h4f> simba_: but is connected to localhost ?
<richierich> hello
<Paralutirapota> yo I cant boot my computer... the screen stays black, the fans turn quickly and i can't turn off my computer by pressing the power button on the front... what is the most likely problem???
<Guest1085> ah sooo sorry
<richierich> hey guys is there a way to stop samba and NTP from printing in tty1 login on my ubuntu server?
<guntbert> richierich: you know, there is a channel #ubuntu-server ?
<richierich> guntbert, thanks
<simba_> h4f, it showed up in nmap, wich is why i found it....netstat say: tcp        0      0 localhost:58080  *:* LISTEN 7066/beam.smp tcp        1      0 localhost:52817         localhost:58080         CLOSE_WAIT  6943/python
<ZummiG777> Question: Is there a 'clean' way to upgrade your kernel in Ubuntu when one isn't presented in the update options?  I'm currently running 9.04 with kernel 2.6.28-16-generic.  However, I've read that kernel 2.6.29-5 will solve a hang-issue with my dell system.  Ideas?
<ZummiG777> Question: Is there a 'clean' way to upgrade your kernel in Ubuntu when one isn't presented in the update options?  I'm currently running 9.04 with kernel 2.6.28-16-generic.  However, I've read that kernel 2.6.29-5 will solve a hang-issue with my dell system.  Ideas?
<h4f> simba_: so you have pid =7066 beam.smp and pid=6943 python . look for what they are
<h4f> simba_ most probably its something like network applet or any of this
<^workman^> ZummiG777: do you see the kernel you need running: sudo apt-cache search linux-image
<ZummiG777> ^workman^ Nope.
<simba_> h4f, if i connect with web browser on that port i get htaccess but none of the users and passes i can think of work'
<^workman^> ZummiG777: welp, unless there is some cool hidden way that I don't know about in ubuntu you can build your own custom kernel, or upgrade to 9.10
<ZummiG777> ^workman^ OK.  That was what I thought was going to be the ultimate answer.
<h4f> simba_: when I am connecting to beam.smp it asks me for a pass
<simba_> h4f, simba     7075  0.0  0.0   1528   376 ?        Ss   07:49   0:00 heart -pid 7066 -ht 11; and ubuntu one on 6943
<^workman^> ZummiG777: not sure if you can add in a new apt source url for a kernel upgrade or not. the folks in offtopic might know
<h4f> any one know what's beam.smp process for ?
<ZummiG777> ^workman^: It would be just as easy to take the plunge into 9.10 then hope all my kernel dependent stuff would just magically work.
<ZummiG777> Thanks a bunch!
<sf_> walcom to
<^workman^> ZummiG777: anytime man... good luck
<x3> hi all)
<simba_> h4f, i guess if you have it to, it's no need for to much paranoya :P
<rohan> on my dell vostro 1510 laptop, there is a single switch for both wifi and bluetooth. hence i have switched off bluetooth in bios. however, sometimes when i need it, is there any way to enable it except from rebooting and enabling it in bios?
<h4f> simba_ beam.smp is for couchdb which is some how relates to apache
<simba_> h4f, ahh...thats all ubuntu1
<h4f> simba_: the problem now is that when connecting on that ports is asking me for a pass which I have no idea of
<aeon-ltd> rohan: this is a dirty workaround but, you could enable it in the bios then make a script to load and unload the module
<^workman^> h4f: simba_: check this out - http://till.klampaeckel.de/blog/archives/16-Measuring-CouchDB-performance.html
<tmartins> Is anyone having trouble with kdm and the latest xorg update?
<rohan> aeon-ltd: that would still consume power right? and which module is the one used for bt?
<aeon-ltd> rohan: sorry i don't know the module (googles your friend), never had bluetooth
<simba_> h4f, ^workman^, thanx
<rohan> aeon-ltd: thanks
<aeon-ltd> rohan: yes it would still consume power, but like <1W idle
<Younder> I am trying to setup ubuntu to start in text mode but cant find where gpd get's started in /etc. Where is it?
<h4f> ^workman^: why is that think installed by default. and what's pass for it ?
<aeon-ltd> Younder: text mode?
<aeon-ltd> Younder: you mean PS1? command line?
<Younder> aeon-ltd, yes, as in not starting the x server
<dutchie> rockbox-ified ipod nano 2g not mounting: dmesg http://pastebin.com/m10964b4, don't see a /dev entry or a listing in lsusb
<aeon-ltd> Younder: just ditch gdm or disable it at boot up then it should parse xinit without your control
<zoggnoff> okay - no wireless connection - please help
<harushimo> i have a question about upgrading my current version of Ubuntu
<harushimo> is the upgrade process pretty good?
<Younder> aeon-ltd, how?
<tmartins> My kdm is crashing after the last xorg update, It won' t start even on recovery mode
<harushimo> last time, I lost functionality of my cd/dvd rom drive
<harushimo> I'm curious if people had ran into problem
<thiebaude> harushimo, i did a fresh install and everthing was ok
<harushimo> I usually don't have problems with fresh installs
<harushimo> I'm talking about upgrading through synaptic
<aeon-ltd> Younder: its in ubuntu start up items i think, if not look in ubuntu services
<zoggnoff> i smell cat crap
<zoggnoff> not actively of course
<mneptok> zoggnoff: please stop
<zoggnoff> please help
<BlueSherpa> is there a way to find out what install provided a specific config file?
<aeon-ltd> zoggnoff: stop being a troll and we'll help
<zoggnoff> i have no wireless
<BlueSherpa> or better - any idea of what I need to reinstall to get /etc/apache2/apache2.conf back?
<mneptok> zoggnoff: you'll be banned before you are helped if that behavior continues.
<aeon-ltd> zoggnoff: is the module load through ndiswrapper?
<zoggnoff> alright DOOD,,, look i need help
<duffydack> BlueSherpa, did you purge it
<wasutton31> is there a way to set the global inode size for ext3 partitions?
<zoggnoff> i asked no one answered,,, and i was being serious
<mneptok> !patience | zoggnoff
<BlueSherpa> duffydack: do you mean, accidentally delete it, then yes
<duffydack> BlueSherpa, apt-get purge apache2
<ubottu> zoggnoff: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zoggnoff> its raining here and there are a lot of cats in the neighborhood
<aeon-ltd> zoggnoff: i just asked you a question
<BlueSherpa> duffydack: ahh ok, thx
<damaltor> hello, anyone here using grub2? i am missing a script file (os-prober) and am searching for someone to send it to me
<duffydack> BlueSherpa, purges configs....
<zoggnoff> what was it
<duffydack> BlueSherpa, could just --reinstall too..
<nickkontos> hello, I need some help speeding up my ubuntu box... I have 9.10 but the documentation on the internet is very old...
<aeon-ltd> zoggnoff: is the module load through ndiswrapper?
<zoggnoff> i don't know what module load through ndiswrapper is
<zoggnoff> im on a fresh install of 9.10 server edition for ps3
<aeon-ltd> zoggnoff: read the ubuntu wiki for ps3 installs then
<zoggnoff> im installed
<Pholious> is linux vulnerable to trojan horses ?
<zoggnoff> sitting at the prompt looking at wlan0
<thiebaude> Pholious, no
<zoggnoff> and no connection
<Pholious> ok :)
<zoggnoff> tried all the sudo iwconfig and ifconfigs
<zoggnoff> iwlist only shows networks with sudo
<zoggnoff> i thought it was supposed to be ported out the box
<Pholious> thiebaude, as well installing exe's through wine won't hurt? with trojans
<aeon-ltd> Pholious: none are known however there are phishing attacks throught app vulneravilities
<zoggnoff> also im on wep, used hex and S:, i got nothing
<Pholious> aeon-ltd, ahhh alright
<textex> hi
<moqill> i
<moqill> hi *
<textex> im getting "failed to restore crtc configuration" when trying to install ubuntu
<textex> any idea what it can be?
<textex> i tried googling, but
<moqill> .i.
<damaltor> hello, anyone here using grub2? i need a file from /etc/grub.d/, wich i am missing.
<Dr_Willis> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<Dr_Willis> damaltor:  most people who did clean installs of 9.10 are using grub2
<Dr_Willis> damaltor:  what file are you looking for?
<damaltor> Dr_Willis: so, are you? :) i have an oler ubuntu version, but want to use grub2. but, i am missing the os-prober script file.
<vinpan> i just installed 9.10 today i love the look wowo
<vincs> Hi everyone.
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  30_os-prober
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f193e5af6
<Dr_Willis> there ya go.. good luck
<meekatron> hello i got ubuntu server installed and running quite well but i set up lanscape monitor and dont want to use it now. how can i uninstall it
<guntbert> !hi | vincs
<ubottu> vincs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<damaltor> Dr_Willis: great thanks.
<Bookman_> Is it just me or is Evolution the buggiest email program ever.  It just greys out all the time for me.
<textex> Can it be my install cd being corrupted you think?
<Dr_Willis> !find 30_os-prober
<ubottu> File 30_os-prober found in grub-common
<vinpan> i just installed apache wowo
<Dr_Willis> damaltor:  that file should be in the grub-common package according to the bot.
<guntbert> !ot | vinpan
<ubottu> vinpan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Bookman_:  turn off compiz and it wont 'grey' it will just hang. :)
<Bookman_> Dr_Willis, Excellent, mask the problem! :)
<nperry> Bookman you could help make ubuntu better and file a bug on launchpad or check if its been reported already and confirm it
<damaltor> Dr_Willis: yes, it should... but i didnt get it somehow. lets have a try with that though.
<valters> hello, i have problem with ubuntu one, i cant connected to server, when i connected they disconnected me, and in one.ubuntu.com i have that:
<Dr_Willis> Bookman_:  ive seen people in here asking how to turn off the 'greying feature' :P
<LogicalDash> I'm on Ubuntu Netbook Remix and trying to run CGoban. It seems to start up OK, but when I get into a game and the window goes maximized (as windows tend to do automatically in Netbook Remix), it crashes. Perhaps I can change some setting so that the windows for this particular program don't maximize automatically?
<motorv> eth2 is not being configured automaticlly. The NIC goes "up" but without the IP addres configured. Why can be that ? Paradoxically , ifup eth2 restarts the LPRng server.....
<valters> You haven't added any computers or devices to your Ubuntu One account. To get started please visit the installation details.
<textex> Anyone wanna give me a lil hand here?
<valters> how can i add computer?
<Dr_Willis> valters:  when you go to the site and sign it asks.
<Bookman_> Dr_Willis, yeah, not a very production worthy program in my experience.
<scott_ino2> textex, just ask your question
<textex> im getting "failed to restore crtc configuration" when trying to install ubuntu. The screen keeps flashing. Anyone know what it fcan be?
<guntbert> valters: please ask in #ubuntuone
<Dr_Willis> screen flashing when/where textex ? befor grub? after? during? during install?
<Shockrates> hi
<Shockrates> how can i define a hotkey to minimize all windows in the current workspace? like superL+D in windows
<valters> Dr_Willis: they not asks me
<Dr_Willis> valters:  did you sign in to your account?
<Shockrates> τι λεει μαγκες?
<rapha> Shockrates: it is Ctrl+Alt+D
<Shockrates> rapha: doesnt work for me
<valters> Dr_Willis: yes i sign in my account
<Bookman_> Dr_Willis, is there a more reliable program out there for email?
<Dr_Willis> rapha:  thats handy... :)
<LogicalDash> How do I set Ubuntu Netbook Remix to not automatically maximize the windows for a particular program?
<Dr_Willis> valters:  could be it allready added that computer
<rapha> Shockrates: sry no idea then :( - always works for me out-of-the-box
<Shockrates> rapha: where can i configure this from?
<textex> Dr_Willis Ill try to explain the best i can. I start the install, and see the ubuntu logo for a while. Then it goes further to a black screen with alot of text. Then it suddenly comes "failed to restore crtc configuration" a few 100 times after eachother with the screen flashing all the time
<rapha> Shockrates: System > Settings > Keyboard Shortcuts or somesuch
<Evdokimos> Shockrates: we know some greek!
<Dr_Willis> LogicalDash:  ive seen some ubuntu tutorial sites mention that. and  how to tweak/disable the 'maximus' program thats doing the fullscreening. But ive never  messed with it.
<scott_ino2> Shockrates, have you checked it under keyboard shortcuts to make sure it's enabled
<valters> try reboot computer and then see what happens
<Dr_Willis> textex:  has any linux worked on that pc befor?
<Bookman_> Ok, I've Force Quit Evolution for the last time.  What is the best alternative?  One that can handle a high volume of email?
<textex> Well, i just tried it once with vmware, and then it worked
<Dr_Willis> textex:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/404421
<b1ackcr0w> hi chaps - me again - image burned and now booting to live - ethernet unplugged
<mrqismrx> how to open a program from terminal while still be able to using the terminal if I for instance type "gmplayer" in terminal, the application starts but "takes control over the terminal.." is there like "gmplayer -something" I can write?
<Dr_Willis> mrqismrx:  bash basics (job control)   programname &
<rip> Hello, does the latest Ubuntu isntaller offer an "encrypt system" feature which uses block level encryption to encrypt all file systems (including swap partition)?
<mrqismrx> Dr_Willis, what did you mean by that?
<schristoforou> mrqismrx: put a & at the end of the command, like gmplayer&
<Dr_Willis> mrqismrx:  you may want to spend an hr reading a few bash tutorials. :) also dont just close the termianal with the X buton, use the 'exit' command  if you really want to exit the terminal
<mrqismrx> oh I see thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> mrqismrx:  ie:    'mplayer &', then 'exit'
<textex> Thand Dr_Willis, but im kind of bad on linux, so i dont really get how they want you to fix it.
<mrqismrx> Dr_Willis, yeah I will do that. Are you recommending any particular?
<damaltor> Dr_Willis: ok, your file seems to be working. but, now on doing grub2-update, the last line is ".: 23: Can't open /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib". still something missing. do you have an idea?
<Dr_Willis> textex:  at the grub menu hit 'e' to edit the boot line, append the option they suggest to the end
<Dr_Willis> textex:  see coment #17
<guntbert> !terminal | mrqismrx
<ubottu> mrqismrx: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> textex:  but you are editing the cd boot options.. :) grub (hit e) -> make changes.. enter to boot.
<guntbert> !tldp | mrqismrx ,and
<ubottu> mrqismrx ,and: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<vincs> I am writting a audio player (using ruby/gtk and ruby/gst). I have just change the status from alpha to beta. If you want to test it take a look at the ubuntu forum thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1342167
<Bookman_> Ok, is there any program out there capable of handling high volumes of email?  Without stalling?
<leachim6> hey...so I updated to karmic...and now the sound applet won't change my sound...but alsamixer works...
<leachim6> what's the deal?
<guntbert> vincs: no announcements here please
<mrqismrx> thanks guys!
<BraveSaintStuart> so i'm trying to install an .sh file, and I'm kind of a nub at the whole Ubuntu process... can someone walk me through it?
<textex> Dr_Willis, so should i just add ""splash quiet" there?
<Dr_Willis> BraveSaintStuart:  firsst WHAT are you trying to instsall exactly?
<vincs> Sorry I did not know. I will not do it again.
<leachim6> vincs: it looks cool though
<valters> Dr_Willis: nothing happens, when I sign in  ubuntu one they dont asks me about computer adding
<BraveSaintStuart> it's a CrossOver.sh
<Dr_Willis> textex:  No.. those 2 options are allready there... add the  i915.modeset=0     befor those. like the examples say
<Dr_Willis> BraveSaintStuart:  then you do 'sh ./CrossOver.sh' or perhaps 'sudo sh ./CrossOver.sh' if you are in the same current directory as the file
<damaltor> Dr_Willis: ok, your file seems to be working. but, now on doing grub2-update, the last line is ".: 23: Can't open /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib". still something missing. do you have an idea?
<Bookman_> Ok, I will try Outlook again.  I don't remember any pauses with it.  Maybe it is the database that evolution uses?
<vincs> Thanks leachim6
<Dr_Willis> damaltor:  not really.   sounds like you are missing a few grub packages perhaps.
<arcnewuss> i have sound when i login but no sound when i start X
<Dr_Willis> !find grub-mkconfig_lib
<ubottu> File grub-mkconfig_lib found in grub-common
<damaltor> Dr_Willis: shit. but ok, thank you vey much
<Dr_Willis> damaltor:  perhaps reinstall grub-common
<stonefisk> virgin install of 9.10 is fine but after packages update a reboot fails and ends up at a grub prompt. There is a bug raised here with #477169. Can someone help me by clarifying that the bug will not occur if its a non wubi install/winxp dual boot (i.e if I gave ubuntu its own drive it will be okay). Also I am not yet confident to try the suggested convoluted fix to rescue the system, is it best to sit tight and wait
<damaltor> Dr_Willis: will try
<stonefisk> for a fix roll out and not allow updates?
<arcnewuss> once i start X i get alsamixer: snd_ctl_open failed
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<squircle> does anybody know how I change my system's hostname? I've changed /etc/hostname and run hostname -F /etc/hostname, but it doesn't survive a reboot
<BraveSaintStuart> Dr_Willis: It's saying "can't open"
<Ripp_> hello
<Ripp_> My copy of google chrome froze...is there a way to force-quit it from the GUI?
<Ripp_> Gnome desktop
<leachim6> yeah
<leachim6> press alt+f2 and type the word "xkill"
<leachim6> then click on the frozen program
<schristoforou> Ripp_, run xkill and click on the window
<Ripp_> thanks guys
<BraveSaintStuart> Dr_Willis:  I have the file saved onto my desktop... "file:///home/stuart/Desktop/Crossover-Pro-7.0.2.sh", so when I try to insert after "sh ./" or "sudo sh ./", it says "can't open"
<Ripp_> Sweet
<Ripp_> xkill owns.
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart, do you have a terminal open?
<damaltor> BraveSaintStuart: Dr_Willis is gone. but, to help you, remove the letters "file://" before the name: type "sh /home/stuart/Desktop/..."
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: If so, type the following: cd ~/Desktop
<Ripp_> thhaha, this chrome instance refuses to die..guess i'll terminal it
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: press enter, and you will enter that directory (your Desktop directory)
<hetheeh> hello i am using karmic and ubuntu keeps freezing everything except the moise pointer, is anyone else getting this problem or have any suggestions?
<Phuzion> at witts end with wireless driver, unable to detect any wireless signals... card is unclaimed have tried just about everything aside from doing a complete clense of system and reinstallin using 9.10 any help would be great
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: Afterwards, type "chmod +x ./Crossover-Pro-7.0.2.sh" without the quotes and press enter
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: This will make the file executable
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: Then type "sudo ./Crossover-Pro-7.0.2.sh", enter your password and it will install CrossOver Linux
<ZykoticK9> squircle, also check /etc/hosts and check the name beside 127.0.0.1 - "might" help
<rapha> i just installed ubuntu on /dev/sda5 of a laptop that has windowx xp on /dev/sda2 and windows vista on /dev/sda3 but grub only has a grub entry named "windows vista" which actually boots windows xp on /dev/sda2 - how do i get the proper entries in there?
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: again, the last command is without the quotes
<squircle> ZykoticK9: it reads 127.0.0.1 localhost summit summit.tpp.org, should I put localhost last?
<pw-toxic> someone got a quick link where i can see whats new in 9.10?
<Bookman_> Nobody else has evolution just greying out (freezing) on them all the time?
<ZykoticK9> squircle, not sure the order is important - is summit the hostname you want to change it to?
<BraveSaintStuart> schristoforou:  after it attempts to uncompress the file it says: "'/home/stuart' must exist and belong to you in order for the installation to proceed."
<BlueSherpa> I used "aptitude purge" on an application, but "aptitude search" shows that the application's configuration files (c) are still there - any way to purge them completely?  I'm trying to do a completely fresh installation of the app
<birdiee_> I just downloaded mplayer but my xvid doesn't work I was told it had built in support for that, the audio works tho. why is this you think?
<squircle> ZykoticK9: yeah, and when I hostname -F /etc/hostname, it stays as summit until a reboot. i'll try changing the order and rebooting
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: isn't /home/stuart your home directory?
<BraveSaintStuart> schristoforou: It then says, "If instaling as root, you may need to log in as root, use 'su -' or 'sudo -H'.
<BraveSaintStuart> schristoforou: as far as I know... I wouldn't know why it would be anything different
<Bookman_> Ok, thanks.
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: ah, ok, it needs the actual root to install it
<BraveSaintStuart> schristoforou: what does that mean?
<BlueSherpa> doesn't running "aptitude purge app" get rid of the app's configuration files?
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: Try to do "sudo -s", it will then change the terminal user to root (admin)
<dhaivat> I have one very simple question
<dhaivat> what's the defualt root pass?
<guntbert> BlueSherpa: with sudo, yes
<b1ackcr0w> IT WORKED!!!
<guntbert> !root | dhaivat
<ubottu> dhaivat: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<squircle> dhaivat: the root account, by default, is disabled
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: Then run "sh ./Crossover-Pro-7.0.2.sh"
<BraveSaintStuart> schristoforou: And after I change it to the root?
<BlueSherpa> guntbert: why would "aptitude search app" still show the configuration files as installed if I ran the command as root?
<BraveSaintStuart> gotcha
<BlueSherpa> guntbert: it lists the app with a c in the first column
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: Ie the same as before, without the sudo command
<pw-toxic> i have just updated from 9.04 to 9.10 but my compiz effects disappared.. how can i reactivate them?
<hetheeh> hello i am using karmic and ubuntu keeps freezing everything except the moise pointer, is anyone else getting this problem or have any suggestions?
<squircle> ZykoticK9: I just changed the order of the entries; hostname returns summit, and hostname -f returns summit.tpp.org. cheers!
<guntbert> BlueSherpa: that I don't know - but look if the fiels are *really* there
<BraveSaintStuart> schristoforou: Same message came up
<guntbert> *files
<BlueSherpa> dhaivat: the default root pass is whatever you specify for it when you install the OS
<soreau> pw-toxic: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects <-- set to anything other than None means compiz is running (and default WM)
<guntbert> BlueSherpa: that is NOT true
<BlueSherpa> guntbert: I tried manually removing the files, but aptitude search continues to report them as being present
<guntbert> BlueSherpa: are they still there (in reality)?
<pw-toxic> soreau, tried it.. it says, that they cant be activated.. i have used compiz for over a year now.. any idea why it doesnt work anymore?
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: Just to verify, does your terminal line show 'stuart@hostname:~$" or does it show "root@hostname:~$" ?
<BlueSherpa> guntbert: any ideas?
<soreau> pw-toxic: Come to #compiz and show us a pastebin link to the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal
<b1ackcr0w> ikonia - it worked!
<guntbert> BlueSherpa: yes: check if they are still there :-)
<pw-toxic> soreau, thanks
<[Ryto]> Hi All, question: Who every configured a FTP on Ubuntu?
<guntbert> BlueSherpa: use ls
<h4f> couldn't find any overclocking utility for Ubuntu.  (except for graphic card ) any one know of such ?
<[Ryto]> ehh.. thats bad english..
<BraveSaintStuart> schristoforou: it says "root@stuart-laptop: ~/Desktop#"
<BlueSherpa> guntbert: they are, I then manually remove them, aptitude search continues to report the files being there after having purged the app
<BlueSherpa> guntbert: the problem is that when I try to install the app again - it thinks the configuration files are there and doesn't install them - is there maybe a way to force the complete install?
<b1ackcr0w> flannel: it worked
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: Try to run "./Crossover-Pro-7.0.2.sh" , without the sh in front of it
<[Ryto]> Anyone got exp with FTP server on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> b1ackcr0w: Good to hear
<reactor16> hi all
<BlueSherpa> reactor16: greetings
<BraveSaintStuart> schristoforou: same message
<reactor16> how i do to add application to startup in ubuntu?
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: Can you PM me the full message?
<BlueSherpa> reactor16: start up - when you log in or when you start the computer?
<BlueSherpa> reactor16: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221057
<bondiblueos9> can I install ubuntu on a ppc mac over the network?
<nutzer> hallo
<guntbert> BlueSherpa: sorry, I don't know of any way - you could try to use apt-get instead of aptitude though (I usually recommend it the other way round :-)
<BlueSherpa> guntbert: k, will do, thx =)
<reactor16> BlueSherpa wen system start
<BlueSherpa> reactor16: check the url I sent you - it has the info
<birdiee_> iam following a guide to install codecs for mplayer but I get this at the last step : E: Couldn't find package w32codecs. I am following a guide from this
<reactor16> ok
<Fizix> What's the difference between apt-get and aptitude? Is aptitude a whole different package manager entirely?
<BraveSaintStuart> scristoforou: I totally would if I knew how the heck to do that... I really am a nub
<schristoforou> BraveSaintStuart: In addition, if the .sh file would simply unzip the .deb files for installation, root should not be necessary...Did you try it after making it executable to run it a normal user?
<BlueSherpa> Fizix: dunno - I thought they were interfaces to the same back end database, but I might be wrong
<birdiee_> don't know if I am allowed to post url so I don't but iam doing the command sudo apt-get install sudo apt-get install w32codecs libdvdcss2
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, w32codecs is in the Medibuntu repository
<nullr> quick question what command do I use to chmod 777 a directory
<Bridge|> anyone know with apache2 if i put "ErrorDocument 404 /404.html" in htaccess file or in httpd.conf and i have a 404.html in the www folder why its not being displayed on a 404 error?
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, this might help ya https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ssam> bondiblueos9, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/powerpc/index.html might help. but it may also be out of date
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9, I added it, it was one thing in the guide and when I going to software sources I can see it there
<rip> Hello, does the latest Ubuntu isntaller offer an "encrypt system" feature which uses block level encryption to encrypt all file systems (including swap partition)?
<guntbert> Fizix: its like BlueSherpa said, but they do some things differently
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, have you run an update?  like "sudo apt-get update"?
<nullr> rip use truecrypt works with everything
<h4f> how can I setup 2 pppoe connections at the same time ? (+routing) ?
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9, yeah but i searched for it in the synaptic now and I saw a non-free codec thingy which mentioned it so I installed it now and gonna test
<nullr> anyone know how to chmod 777 a directory?
<guntbert> nullr: don't
<vinpan> how do i reg with the channel?
<ironfoot495> Hello I still have a problem getting virtualbox to share with ubuntu. Can someone give me a way to mount winxp to work through vb?
<^workman^> chmod 777 /dirname
<Finnish> Anyone know how to launch SuperPi?
<guntbert> !register | vinpan
<ubottu> vinpan: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<h4f> chmod -R for recursive
<^workman^> nullr: but for security reasons that's a really bad idea
<vinpan> thx
<^workman^> nullr: unless the dir in question in a sub dir of your home directory
<arghh2d2> 777 colors suck too
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9, I don't even know if it's a codec problem in mplayer tho, keep saying error opening/initilizaing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<birdiee_> I can hear the sound buy no image
<\bMike\b> Do Macs have a selector in the BIOS for which medium to boot from? I'm not sure how to get into the LiveCD environment :\
<alesan> hi is there a way I can check the proint queue on the command line?
<nullr> ^workman^: yes it is but its not working
<Fizix> ZykoticK9, have you tried VLC?
<nullr> its for ftp it wont let me write
<erUSUL> alesan: lpq
<Titanium_ManX> bmike hold down alt/option
<vinpan> i want to host my own website and i installed apache were do i upload the pages to?
<Titanium_ManX> at boot
<Flannel> \bMike\b: You have to hit a key during boot to bring up the options
<squircle> \bMike\b: macs don't use BIOS ;)
<Flannel> vinpan: \var\www, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  is has some good reading
<\bMike\b> Flannel: OK, I just wasn't sure if it differed from "PC"s
<kazagistar> virt-manager does not work... when I try to create a hard drive image, it can only make one in a /var/ subdirectory for which it lacks privileges. I don't want to have to run my virtual machines as root; any ideas or solutions?
<^workman^> nullr: did you create the dir as your username or as root?
<vinpan> do i have to have mysql and php?
<Fizix> i have db2
<nomed> hi all
<^workman^> !hi | nomed
<ubottu> nomed: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<\bMike\b> vinpan: It depends what the website is going to be!
<kharloss> hi there. i made a big mistake, i try to recompile my kernnel, everything was ok, then i  " mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31.6 2.6.31.6 "   then  change my /boot/grub/menu.lst  ..  delete all files  config-2.6.XX   / initrdXX   everything ...  i`m stuckd ...stupid ..  any help recovery my system back ?
<nullr> ^workman^:  I made it under root is there a way to change it to my user name?
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, that isn't a codec problem!  in a terminal try "mplayer -vo gl FILENAME" and see if that works
<vinpan> well i dont need php or mysql
<nomed> is there anyone having issues with wireless networks on karmic (device not ready) ?
<NightEyes1> I'm having trouble getting a Region 0 DVD movie to play in Ubuntu I've tried everything I can think of but I can't get the disk to mount
<reactor16> BlueSherpa thx u
<reactor16> how i do to remove mysql from startup ?
<\bMike\b> vinpan: OK, then you don't need php or mysql O__o
<^workman^> nullr: yes, chown -R username.username (user and group) dirname
<nomed> wireless stoped to work on karmic ... did it happen just to me ?
<NightEyes1> if anyone can help it would be grat
<zaoul> halp?!
<rip> nullr:  I already have Ubuntu installed without any encryption facility.  Are you saying that Truecrypt will perform encryption over existing system, and that I do not have to install Ubuntu from scratch (erase partitions and then re-install)?
<zaoul> uewbontwo
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9, that worked! do I have to change the settings to GL?
<zaoul> ei nead halp wyth uewbontew
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, yes
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9,  ok cool! thanks man
<damaltor_> hello, i want to install grub2 onto an usb flash drive. i definitly need grub2, but on my host grub (NOT 2) is installed. how can i install grub2 onto the flash drive w/o updating my local grub?
<Finnish> What is a good benchmark tool to measure system power?
<nullr> ^workman^: how do I find my "group" is there a command?
<zaoul> Finnish: like wattage?
<raphael_> hey !! does anyone knows some stuff about arduino? or a website about it?
<^workman^> grep "yourusername" /etc/group
<\bMike\b> damaltor_: When you install, you have to specify what drive to install to. Just specify the flash drive
<vinpan> so that link will tell me how to upload pages to apache?
<dutchie> raphael_: try the "groups" command
<zaoul> raphael_: try google.com website?
<nomed> ^workman^, as you seem active on this channel ... may u tell me if there is anyone having issues with wireless networks ?
<Finnish> zaoul, CPU and chipset power?
<raphael_> already has but nothing interesting
<damaltor_> \bMike\b: yes. but for that, i have to install grub2 wich will automagically try to update my grub on the host computer
<zaoul> Finnish: like wattage?
<ZykoticK9> ^workman^, an easier way is to type "groups" in a terminal - will list all groups the user is in
<nullr> rip: I am pretty sure you will need to format but I know truecrypt works across all systems
<HilBilly> nomed . .. what issue are you having?
<\bMike\b> damaltor_: oh, right :(
 * \bMike\b wakes up
<nullr> ZykoticK9: I asked that but thanks
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9,  when i went into preferences in mplayer and tried to change to GL I got "Fatal Error: Mplayer interupted by signal 11 in module unkown"
<nomed> HilBilly, i get device not ready under wireless networks
<^workman^> ZykoticK9; yea I know, but he was root
<nomed> it was working before
<reactor16> how i do to remove mysql from startup ?
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, that's not the best sign.  what GUI are you using?
<^workman^> ZykoticK9; even easier as a user type: id
<HilBilly> you did check the switch on the computer and make sure your wireless card is turned on, didn't you?
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9, you mean for ubuntu? gnome.
<ZykoticK9> ^workman^, not as pretty ;)
<nomed> HilBilly, no switch
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, what mplayer GUI are you using?  gnome-mplayer?
<^workman^> ZykoticK9: true true, I dislike pretty ... =)~
<nomed> HilBilly, i do not have any switch on this Acer Timeline
<zaoul> I need to find a new distro
<^workman^> zaoul: ?
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9, I am using the one I got from "sudo apt-get install mplayer" and then started it from applications -> sound and video..Mplayer media player
<zaoul> ^workman^: wa
<^workman^> zaoul: if you need to switch, why mention it, just switch
<reactor16> how i do to remove mysql from system startup ?
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, see if you get the same error selecting gl2
<zaoul> ^workman^: you really want an answer?
<damaltor_> hello, i want to install grub2 onto an usb flash drive. i definitly need grub2, but on my host grub (NOT 2) is installed. how can i install grub2 onto the flash drive w/o updating my local grub?
<^workman^> zaoul: dude its a free world, knock yourself out
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9, I did.
<zaoul> ^workman^: you're a confused individual
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, i just got the same error "singal 11 in module: unknown"  looks like you may have stumbled onto a bug!
<^workman^> zaoul: yup, as are most of us
<vinpan> what folder would i put my webpages at?
<vinpan> well webpages in
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9, oh that makes sense hehe
<zaoul> vinpan: for apache? /var/www/htdocs iirc
<vinpan> yes
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9, If I don't even choose anything just wait there in the video section it crashes..weird
<zaoul> yea somewhere in /var .. tab completion is you're friend
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, try installing gnome-mplayer and see if you get the same error (gnome-mplayer isn't quite as feature rich mind you)
<zaoul> ya hear that all? Tab completion is your friend!
<puff> Dangit...
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, gnome-mplayer doesn't seem to give me the error when i select gl!
<vinpan> now i have a domain name how would i get it to show instead of localhost?
<NightEyes1> I'm having trouble getting a Region 0 DVD movie to play in Ubuntu I've tried everything I can think of but I can't get the disk to mount if anyone can help that would be great
<puff> After working just fine for almost a year, now I'm having flash sound problems.
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9, ok cool gonna give it a try just, sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer?
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, you got it!
<zaoul> word of advice: error messages are good
<puff> First I was having a problem where firefox and xine sound would just stop working (though system beep, etc, came out fine), until I rebooted.  Then I updated again and now firefox flash video sound is gone again, but amarok/xine works just fine.
<zaoul> gesus
<nullr> ^workman^: chown Operation not permitted. Do I type the user name or Id? I type the name
<puff> Anybody know what the deal is?  I'm still on jaunty.
<vinpan> now i have a domain name how would i get it to show instead of localhost?
<next18> just got the program but it runs like a dream
<birdiee_> ZykoticK9, it worked great! thanks you the best!
<zaoul> vinpan: edit /etc/hosts
<^workman^> nullr: you can't chown a dir that is created by root. you have to be root, then chown the dir to your userid and groupid
<ZykoticK9> birdiee_, glad it worked!
<zaoul> vinpan: 127.0.0.1 localhost  youhost
<david1> how do i go to back to old grub (9.10)?
<zaoul> vinpan: need to logout and in for it to work
<vinpan> were would i edit that at?
<zaoul> vinpan: I just told you
<vinpan> oo ok
<siyad> hi
<nullr> ^workman^:  Yes I ran the command under root and got denied figured sudo would do the same thing but I tried it anyway. It also failed
<cheoni> I need major assistance
<siyad> hw is there
<^workman^> nullr: what's the command you are running?
<^workman^> nullr: in full
<rip> nullr:  TrueCrypt does not seem to be free software.  I don't want to use any non-free software.  Is there any free way to have transparent disk encryption on Ubuntu?
<nullr> rip: truecrypt is free and open source
<vinpan> zaoul: in the host.config?
<nullr> rip: http://www.truecrypt.org/
<zaoul> vinpan: in /etc/hosts
<cheoni> My Adobe keeps reading this problem " E:The package adobe-plugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find and archive for it" How can I fix this?
<nullr> ^workman^: first im in th directory which contains the sub directory "one" my command is "chown -R nullr.nullr one"
<nomaS> i forgot user and password, how can i recover on jaunty ?
<zaoul> nomaS: have encrypted disk?
<Guest38693> i'm having a problem getting a second monitor to work in ubuntu
<vinpan> zaoul: im in the etc folder but i dont see a host folder
<zaoul> who said it was a folder?
<puff> Can anybody help me with my disappearing  flash sound?
<zaoul> ugh it's a directory too
<ZykoticK9> Guest38693, are you using Nvidia?
<harovali> what can I do to fix the display of accented letters in a text-mode tty in ubuntu karmic ?
<Guest38693> ZyktoicK9: yes
<sman> hey, I am trying to find linux software similar to Crocodile Clips, an electronic design automation (EDA) software package for drawing logic circuit diagrams, simulating them etc. Any recommended software? I have tried gEDA
 * SeViLLa chillin
<ZykoticK9> Guest38693, what problem are you having?
<Guest38693> when i try to save the settings it gives me "failed to parse existing x config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<zaoul> sman: ktechlab is pretty shweet
<rip> nullr: from Wikipedia: "The TrueCrypt Collective License does not meet the Open Source Definition, and thus has not been approved by the Open Source Initiative. It is not considered "free" by all the major GNU/Linux distributions (Debian[23], Ubuntu[24], Fedora[25], openSUSE[26], Gentoo[27]). The license is not considered "free" mainly because of distribution and copyright-liability reasons.[28]"
<ZykoticK9> Guest38693, http://paste.ubuntu.com/334808/
<zaoul> ecrypt?
<TeLLuS> sman: LTSpice IV
<sman> TeLLuS: ok I'll look into it
<vinpan> zaoul: im in the etc folder but i dont see a host folder
<TeLLuS> sman: Running in wine.. :)
<zaoul> (06:13:49 PM) zaoul: who said it was a folder?
<boscop_> hi. how can I set vidalia to start at boot and tor to start with it as a global proxy for all connections?
<zaoul> gesus
<sman> oh
<Guest38693> ZykoticK9: what do i do with that code?
<nullr> rip: "from Wikipedia" seems to be the problem. The truecrypt website says free open source
<ZykoticK9> Guest38693, run each line in a terminal
<SeViLLa> clear
<SeViLLa> oops
<nullr> rip: I have never paid for it
<cheoni> I am having problems installing or removing Adobe Flash player. Can I get some help,please?
<ray9na> Hello
<Guest38693> now when i try to do it, it says "unable to remove old x config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'"
<vinpan> is this were i put my domain name at?
<vinpan> 127.0.0.1	localhost
<vinpan> 127.0.1.1	vinpandesigns
<vinpan> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<vinpan> ::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<vinpan> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<vinpan> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<vinpan> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<FloodBot2> vinpan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puff> Wtf??
<dutchie> !pastebin | vinpan
<ubottu> vinpan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ZykoticK9> Guest38693, http://paste.ubuntu.com/334809/
<vinpan> wow
<rip> nullr:  by "free", I mean http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<ray9na> I'm a total newbie to Linux, I just installed UNR 9.04, and I have a question about shortcuts (links, I guess) and the Favorites tab.
<ZykoticK9> rip, as in "free as in beer" not "free as in freedom" ;)
<Guest38693>  it still gives me the same error
<vinpan> were it says localhost i replace that with my domain name?
<orenji> excuse me, how to add xsl to the catalog?
<ZykoticK9> ray9na, what is your question?  you can right click on any of the icons as use "Add to favorites" to add thing -- to modify or create new you need to use the "Main Menu" editor
<ray9na> Well, I have a little stand-alone app that technically is Win-only, but I'm running it in Wine. I was wondering how I could access it more easily than navigating to where it is in my files.
<ray9na> brb
<Basso> how do i install xcfe on my fresh ubuntu 9.10 install?
<rip> ZykoticK9:  "as in free speech", not "as in free beer".  ;-)
<ZykoticK9> Guest38693, are you using "gksu nvidia-settings" ?
<vinpan> were it says localhost i replace that with my domain name?
<ray9na> back
<Recliner> Hey all
<Guest38693> no, just the display settings in preferences, which takes me to the nvidia setup program
<Recliner> does anyone know how to make linux look like osx
<raphael_> it already look like osx just a little different
<Sememmon> Recliner: why would you want to? ;)
<^workman^> ray9na: you can create a custom startup launcher by right clicking on the top bar in gnome, choose add to panel, and "custom app launcher"
 * Sememmon stabs ALSA & PulseAudio
<Recliner> silver is my favorite color and i like the way it looks.
<ray9na> Let me see...
<ZykoticK9> ray9na, in a terminal (or Alt+F2) run alacarte - which is the menu editor, then you could add your wine app manually
<Guest38693> brb
<ray9na> Okay, I'll need some hand-holding for that.
<orenji> @rec system/appearance, you could change the color there
<Recliner> i also like the dock
<chun> Hi - occasionally my sound will just cut out, have to mute/unmute for it to work again. Where should I start debugging this? Nothing relevant is appearing in the syslog.
<orenji> I have added xml to the catalog
<orenji> but I've got no idea which file to add to catalog for xsl
<ray9na> Ah, I think this is going to be easier than I feared. Thank you :-D
<orenji> need it for building aegisub
<^workman^> ray9na: np
<arghh2d2> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<boscop_> how can I set tor as the global proxy for all connections?
<boscop_> when I enter localhost and port 9050 in all 4 categories, it doesn't work
<nat2610> Is there an apt-get command that tells which repository is picked to install a certain package ?
<cheoni> I know my problem is stupid and not worth anyones time, but it is causing me alot of grief.  I would really appreciate a bit of assistance with it.
<jrib> cheoni: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<dragon> There's no way in the latest installer to select none of the "Other options" once you hit F6. Is this a known issue?
<orenji> @nat
<orenji> sudo apt-cache search xxx
<dragon> Is it a real issue?
<jrib> dragon: check http://bugs.ubuntu.com to see if it's a known issue
<ZykoticK9> nat2610, you can usually get a hint, of where a package is coming from by running "apt-cache policy PACKAGE_FOO"
<dragon> jrib: ok?
<mabus> how do I remove a service from starting on boot, like rc-update in gentoo? is there something better than chmod -x the init script?
<jrib> orenji, nat: no point in using sudo with apt-cache search
<konbon> mabus: might wanna ask the gentoo guys
<jrib> dragon: wasn't that your question?
<zoggnoff> ubuntu is debian yeah
<cheoni> How do I fix my problem with Adobe flash player?
<jrib> cheoni: what is your problem with it...
<konbon> cheoni: whats the problem?
<dragon> jrib: that wasn't the answer I was expecting. I've been searching through bugs for a while, and I know I need to do that.
<mabus> konbon: ... no, that's not what i asked
<dragon> I'm still wondering whether it's a common issue...
<ZykoticK9> mabus, if you're running 9.10 it's now controlled by Upstart (which doesn't seem to be too well documented at this point) - there was a GUI app for doing this in 9.04 and less
<cheoni> (E: The package adobe-flash plugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find and archive for it) keeps poping up.
<mabus> ZykoticK9: I'm using server 8.10
<konbon> Upstart is the new ubuntu nighmare, imo :P
<jrib> dragon: your question sounded like you wanted to know if it was known/common.  You check the bug tracker for that.  Seeing if the 10 people checking questions in this channel know about the problem isn't going to be as informative as seeing if a bug exists if all you care about is whether it is a known/common issue
<ZykoticK9> mabus, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server then, good luck
<djuggler> I've got mysql installed on ubuntu 8.04. If I install postgresql will I have conflicts or problems that I need to be aware of?
<jrib> dragon: I'm not telling you not to ask here, just where to look for existing bugs
<jrib> !who | cheoni
<ubottu> cheoni: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ritesh> How can i setup cron , to execute my php script..
<jrib> cheoni: and what do you want to do?  Install flash?
<sdwrage> Hey all
<ritesh> i tried with crontab -e
<jrib> ritesh: do you just have to visit a page with wget?
<sdwrage> I am on IRC through CLI... cant get onto KDE desktop :(
<dragon> jrib: ok cool.
<djuggler> it doesn't show in the add/remove applications but is there a way to confirm that postgresql is not already installed?
<ZykoticK9> ritesh, i doubt cron can execute php scripts - unless you has a cli php program running?  good luck
<ritesh> No
<Flannel> djuggler: Check in synaptic (add/remove is a select subset of programs).  Or, use dpkg: dpkg -l | grep postgres
<ritesh> jrib, can i get the source code of the page with that too?
<orenji> gtk doc needs xsl stylesheet
<orenji> I have installed it
<ritesh> ZykoticK9, i have cli installed..
<cheoni> jrib: Flash quit working. I can't remove it, it won't allow me to do that.
<djuggler> Flannel: excellent! I thought they were the same. thx
<jrib> ritesh: what do you mean by source code?  If you mean the page the server returns, sure
<orenji> How to add it to othe catalog
<sdwrage> Can anyone help me with an issue? I try to boot up kubuntu after I installed kubuntu-desktop and it starts to load... graphics get wierd... then goes to black screen...
<jrib> cheoni: yes, I'm asking you what you want to do once you remove it
<ritesh> jrib,
<ritesh> i mean html of the page ..
<cheoni> jrib: reinstall it.
<jrib> ritesh: yes, wget returns the html of the page
<lun4tic> hey how about promoting ubuntu at the fifa worldcup in southafrica next year? :D
<sdwrage> hrm
<lun4tic> anyone here from there? :)
<Snausages> lun4tic: I'll be there, with an ubuntu netbook
<jrib> cheoni: ok, pastebin what happens when you attempt to reinstall it
<ZykoticK9> !ot | lun4tic
<ubottu> lun4tic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lun4tic> seen tv news with the celebration today
 * orenji facepalm
<sdwrage> Can anyone help me with an issue? I try to boot up kubuntu after I installed kubuntu-desktop and it starts to load... graphics get wierd... then goes to black screen...
<ritesh> ooh okay , i just checked it ,
<cheoni> jrib: I receive the message (E:The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.) keeps popping up.
<ritesh> can i use it to get urls saved in database?
<felix_> sdwrage: unrucky haha
<jrib> cheoni: right.  So reinstall it and tell me the error
<sdwrage> felix, yeah... unrucky...
<sdwrage> felix, still doesnt help me solve the issue :|
<R1_> Hi... I recently upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. Now every time I log in there's a 3/4 chance that the top and bottom gnome panels freeze up and I can't access them. Right now I'm using terminal to  connect to the internet and get on xchat
<felix_> no... sorry
<sdwrage> thinking about killing the partition, reinstalling
<sdwrage> but I need a folder off of it
<orenji> ok, another problem, the drive shortcuts are missing from Files & Folder tab, how to fix that... thx
<konbon> sdwrage: the live cd works fine?
<konbon> even after the install
<sdwrage> yeah, the live cd is fine
<artillery129> yo
<rhett> apache and mysql start if I do /etc/init.d/apache2 start etc., but they don't start on boot
<artillery129> whassup big boy
<konbon> might be the X settings
<artillery129> join #xbins
<konbon> need to find some one who knows more about X
<artillery129> hey
<Flare183> !ot | artillery129
<ubottu> artillery129: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<artillery129> how do i change server?
<sdwrage> konbon, I installed kubuntu-desktop on my perfectly fine ubuntu install and then logged out and back into kde... all was good... shut off PC and then restarted... thats when it freaked
<felix_> sdwrage: start the livecd up, mount your hard drive and get the folder off the hard drive
<konbon> artillery129: /links
<rhett> II did this  sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<jrib> R1_: test if the same happens with a freshly created new user
<cheoni> jrib: package installer reads "Could not open 'install_flash_player_10_linux.deb' The package might me corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file."
<rhett> and it says it already exists
<jrib> rhett: you shouldn't have to do that.  It should start automatically after you install it
<sdwrage> felix_, thats actually a good idea... I am probably gonna install kubuntu right off the bat this time
<R1_> jrib, k i'll brb
<jrib> cheoni: download the package again, then run "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package"
<felix_> off the bat?
<konbon> sdwrage:i had that same problem, but i also came here for help
<konbon> some one here knows X commands more than i do
<Halitech> cheoni, were you in the correct directory? ie, if you do ls -l does the file show?
<R1_> jrib, how do you know how to log out through terminal?
<sdwrage> konbon, is kde and gnome built on top of x?
<jrib> R1_: you mean log out of gnome?
<R1_> jrib, yes
<rhett> well, it doesn't start unless I start it manually
<jrib> R1_: gnome-session-SOMETHING (I don't have gnome installed).  Maybe gnome-session-save, but read man page
<jrib> !who | rhett
<ubottu> rhett: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<R1_> jrib k thx
<jrib> rhett: what version of ubuntu?
<sdwrage> Can anyone help me with a graphics issue and not being able to get into my desktop environment? seems to be a problem with X?
<sdwrage> Got an ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro
<cheoni> jrib: When I type that into the terminal, it reads "dpkg: error processing /path/to/package (--install):cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:/path/to/package"
<jrib> cheoni: because when I say "/path/to/package" I mean replace that by the actual path to the package
<cheoni> jrib: Okay, lets try a route I might understand. How do I get rid of adobe flash player?
<jrib> cheoni: you have to do what I said.  Basically, I need to see the error you get when you try to reinstall it so that I can tell you to edit the proper file to fix it
<a1887> hi there
<jrib> cheoni: did you do the first thing I asked?  Redownload the .deb?
<a1887> could anybody tell me, why my external harddrive keeps shuting down after a while since the new ubuntu release?
<cheoni> jrib: how can i send you a screen shot?
<jrib> !pastebin | cheoni
<ubottu> cheoni: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jrib> cheoni: I don't need a screenshot, just copy and paste the text
<noah> anybody else finding latest firefox 3.5 highly broken on karmic? all kinds of weirdness, clicks don't work, websites don't open, scrollbar on the wrong side, fonts messed up...
<sonne> have you upgraded it?
<sonne> as in, from a previous version?
<noah> sonne: i'm all up to date with apt-get ...
<sonne> no, i mean...
<cheoni> jrib: http://imagebin.org/74128
<sonne> it used to work as a previous version, then you upgraded it to 3.5, and it stopped working?
<Metwo> hi
<jrib> cheoni: you told me this already.  Can you please do what I have asked you to?  Redownload the package.
<VirusTB> hi
<VirusTB> yay!
<VirusTB> i got compiz working properly!
<cheoni> jrib: okay. How do I go about redownloading the package?
<Halitech> cheoni, when gdebi opened, did it ask you for a password?
<Metwo> VirusTB, good for you
<sonne> grats VirusTB :D
<noah> sonne: it was working until a little while ago when i did apt-get upgrade... i'm not sure firefox itself was upgraded in that upgrade though
<jrib> cheoni: how did you download it the first time?
<VirusTB> now my computer looks BAD ASS!
<cheoni> Halitech: no. it asked for no password
<sonne> noah, have you tried with a blank configuration? maybe something got messed up in the config migration or whatnot
<Metwo> !ot >virusrb
<Metwo> !ot >virustb
<ubottu> virustb, please see my private message
<cheoni> jrib: I downloaded it from adobe's website.
<Halitech> cheoni, so you basically don't have permission to install, sounds like your file might be fine but you need to install it properly
<noah> sonne: i.e. mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak ?
<jrib> cheoni: so download it again from there...
<Metwo> ok
<sonne> or -> HOME=/tmp firefox
<sonne> i usually do that
<noah> ah that's an idea
<Metwo> who needs help
<sonne> but be sure to close all firefox windows before you do that
<mahngiel> ubuntu isn't recognizing my DVDs
<cheoni> jrib: that is where I am downloading it from.
<sonne> or it will just spawn another window
<Metwo> mahngiel,  Movie DVD?
<noah> right
<mahngiel> Metwo: indeed
<noah> sonne: looks like it might be working
<cheoni> halitech: how do I go about installing it properly/
<mahngiel> i've been looking for plugins but haven't found any
<Halitech> cheoni, where did you download the file to?
<sonne> noah, try the same things on both setups
<sonne> determine if that is the problem
<cheoni> halitech: thank you
<coz_> mahngiel,  pluging for what?
<noah> sonne: hmm actually just remembered zotero extension upgraded itself a little while ago too
<VirusTB> mahngiel,  plugin ??
<VirusTB> mahngiel,  u have VLC installed?
<sonne> i don't know what extension that is, but that can be a cause
<mahngiel> coz_: idk, anything that may be missing. no i do not Virus, it won't mount
<sonne> once you've determined that the problem is not within firefox itself, but within something in your .mozilla, you can start examining that
<mahngiel> it's not that VLC  won't mount, my DVD disk won't
<coz_> mahngiel, for which application again?
<cheoni> Halitech: you asked the right question. Okay, now I am in the containing folder. how do go about unlocking the containing folder?
<mahngiel> coz_: any really. movies just won't mount...
<jrib> cheoni: you don't need to unlock anything.  Anyway, ping me if you are stuck
<ZykoticK9> mahngiel, if you are using 9.10 and want video DVD support see http://paste.ubuntu.com/334837/
<alesan> mp3
<alesan> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ronald> Winamp not Running
<Halitech> cheoni,  what do you mean unlocking the containing folder?
<mahngiel> ZykoticK9: ty.
<coz_> mahngiel,  oh for you video player !  which video player?  vlc   mplayer  totem  ?
<mahngiel> coz_: mplayer is the only installed atm. but the problem is that the disk won't even mount. does a prgm need to be able to ID the disk before it'll mount?
<coz_> mahngiel,  this is a dvd disk?
<cheoni> halitech: it is showing a lock by the installer package.
<coz_> mahngiel,  did you already install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<mahngiel> coz_: yap
<noah> sonne: thanks for the suggestions, poking around now... disabling zotero didn't fix it
<coz_> mahngiel,  did you already run       sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Halitech> cheoni, can you open a terminal in the folder you are in currently? ie, right click - open terminal here?
<mahngiel> i don't have ubuntu-desktop installed however
<coz_> mahngiel,  oh?
<mahngiel> coz: it was already installed
#ubuntu 2009-12-05
<mahngiel> coz_: that comes with crap i don't need/want
<sonne> noah, if i was you, i'd just export your bookmarks / passwords / whatever you care about
<sonne> then mv .mozilla .mozilla.old
<ZykoticK9> coz_, mahngiel ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't include css i don't think -- you need libdvdread4 (which is really just a script to install libdvdreadcss from Medibuntu)
<coz_> mahngiel,  if you want to play a dvd you will need to run that command
<sonne> and import them again, eventually removing the .old when you're sure you've migrated everything
<mahngiel> ZykoticK9: i ran taht script you gave me, and it was already installed
<sonne> but that's something i've never done, most of the times i just save .mozilla somewhere before formatting and then forget it where it is
<sonne> :P
<jtoft> is a global place to add to everyone's .rc files?
<mahngiel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/334838/
<ZykoticK9> mahngiel, try loggin out and back in -- if mplayer is installed try "mplayer dvd://1" in a terminal and see if it works
<ekontsevoy> Is it just me or Ubuntu asks for your password when you're changing CPU frequency/governor via Gnome's applet?
<jtoft> or everyone except root?
<mahngiel> ZykotcK9: aight, brb
<darthanubis> ekontsevoy, it is supposed to
<ZykoticK9> mahngiel, is you run the script?  "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"?  that actually does the installing
<Aquino> hola
<darthanubis> !hola | Aquino
<mahngiel> no, i ran what you gave me the first time
<Aquino> como les va?
<coz_> mahngiel,     sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh   run this
<ZykoticK9> mahngiel, that was the 2nd line of what i origionally gave you
<VirusTB> Can each workspace have its own theme?   i want two work spaces, with two differnte themes one Mac OSX-ish, the other Win 7-ish) ? POSSIBLE??
<mahngiel> coz_: thanks, i am
<mahngiel> yes, i know
<ZykoticK9> VirusTB, i don't think so
<darthanubis> VirusTB, if you run KDE yes,Gnome no
<a1887> could anybody tell me, why my external harddrive (usb 2.0) keeps shuting down after a while, since the new ubuntu release?
<jtoft> does /etc/profile effect zsh?
<cheoni> halitech: I know I must be coming off as an idiot. Trust me I feel like I'm missing a major piece of the puzzle.  At-any-rate, When I try to open it from the containing folder, it still reads that I do not have permission.
<Halitech> cheoni, we need to open a terminal where you have the file downloaded, where is the file?
<coz_> a1887,  mmm I havent let mine externals run long enough to test this   .. I generally only turn them on for backup and than off again...I will have to test this...about how long does the external have to run before shutdown?
<hri> how to hide the volumes in ubuntu
<cheoni> halitech: filesystem/tmp
<Halitech> cheoni, how did you get the file in /tmp?
<cheoni> that is where it put it
<coz_> hri, checkin if that is easily possible
<cheoni> halitech: that is where it put it.
<konbon> about to install Ubuntu on a Xeon 8 core, anything i need to know before i install?
<coldboot|home> After adding a VPN connection to Gnome's gui network manager, how do you connect to it?
<darthanubis> hri, ubuntu tweak has an option for that. otherwise the hard way is via gconf
<konbon> 2 cpu slot 4 core xeonx
<centHOGG> hi, anyone here have hw Nvidia RAID working at all?
<konbon> xeons*
<hri> coz_: how?
<a1887> coz_, hmm.. don't really know yet, i'll tell you when it shuts down again. but it will shut down for sure, because it has been happening several times
<jrib> !icons | hri
<ubottu> hri: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<coz_> hri,  hold on  .. if I can find out how I will let you know :)
<darthanubis> jrib, ty
<coz_> a1887,   does it actually electrically shut down  or just not seen?
<Halitech> cheoni, go here and download the file, make sure you select save the file and not run http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Halitech> cheoni, and make sure you save it to your home folder
<a1887> coz_, electrically shut down... dmesg tells "... reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd ..."
<jtoft> can you do if not in bashrcs?
<coz_> a1887,  mmm    are you leaving the power supply for the drive plugged in all the time?
<a1887> to restart i have to un and replug the power cable
<coz_> a1887,   ok  one thing is that the power supplies for externals will inevitably go bad if left plugged in ... I have 5 bad ones here  to prove it :)
<cheoni> halitech: Well, I was making the mistake of not saving it. And now it is saved to me desktop. Still will not allow me to install it.
<coz_> a1887,   I only plug them in now with a secdondary  computer power supply and usb to ide drive cable attached and even then I only turn the power one when I use it
<Halitech> cheoni, will be easier for both of us if you don't go jumping ahead :) can you open a terminal please
<coz_> a1887,  the external power supplies ...unless the drive comes with an on/off switch...will go bad if left one
<coz_> on
<coz_> not "one"
<cheoni> halitech: Terminal ready to rock.
<a1887> coz_, hm... I think it has something to do with the ubuntu upgrade. before that there was no problem
<Bernmeister> I've installed Ubuntu 9.10 on an Acer Travelmate 8000 (about 5 years old).  The only way I could get the install to complete is by adding acpi=off.  Now when it boots it locks up at the desktop...so I cannot edit GRUB.  Tried booting from LiveCD - edited GRUB but failed on "sudo update-grub".  Any ideas?
<mahngiel> ya, no dice gents
<coz_> hri,   I am finding nothing here on how to hide the Volumes under Places menu...<<< I asssume that is what you meant?
<devyll> how can forward my key to a ssh connection ? I want to be able to use my key in more then first level of ssh connection.
<Halitech> cheoni, okay, type in cd Desktop  and make sure you do it as Desktop, desktop is not the same as Desktop
<a1887> coz_, but I might try it on windows or so... and i will note how long the drive is on till it shuts down
<coz_> a1887,  yeah that might be a good test... if it is indeed the power supply it should show up in windows as well
<cheoni> halitech: Alright. Got it. Ready when you are.
<mahngiel> so other than the libvdread4 script, are there any other suggestions on how to get this damned movie to mount?
<Halitech> cheoni, ok, type in ls -l (lowercase L's)
<jrib> mahngiel: you don't mount movies :)  What are you doing exactly?
<hri> coz_: there are different volumes know like 30gb etc i want to totally remove it from my system with data and want to get it back when ever i want with the data
<The_Machine> what to do if shutdown -r -f now doesn't work?
<ZykoticK9> mahngiel, perhaps it's just a technicality but you don't "mount" dvd movies, you play them
<The_Machine> says it's going down for a reboot NOW
<The_Machine> aaaaand..  doesn't.
<cheoni> halitech: Woah.
<mahngiel> jrib: well, right. lol. i'm trying to get this damned DVD to play. it won't even mount into the computer.
<coz_> The_Machine,   open a terminal    sudo  init 6
<Halitech> cheoni, woah? that doesn't sound good
<coz_> The_Machine,  that is the reboot command
<jrib> mahngiel: did you install css yet?
<mahngiel> indeed
<jrib> mahngiel: how?
<mahngiel> via cmd line in terminal
<jrib> mahngiel: how?
<cheoni> halitech: No, woah is good. a bunch of stuff popped up.
<th_> السلام عليكم
<mahngiel> i restarted, so i don't have the cmd avail atm. but two members in this channel offered it up
<jrib> !sa | th_
<ubottu> th_: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<The_Machine> coz - yeah, i'm trying to reboot..
<coz_> The_Machine,   well did you try   sudo init 6
<iceroot> The_Machine: sudo reboot
<mahngiel> jrib: it's the css from libdvdread4, no?
<jrib> mahngiel: can you just verify the package is installed?
<mahngiel> sure, give me one sec
<a1887> coz_, thanks so far, I'll notify you if I have found the problem
<Halitech> cheoni, ok, is the install_flash_player_10_linux.deb one of the files?
<coz_> a1887,   I would be interested  to kn ow
<coz_> :)
<jrib> mahngiel: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<cheoni> halitech: Yes.
<coz_> a1887,  what I did to work around the low end power supplies that come with externals is to wire another computer  power supply to run without the motherboard and use that to power the external drives
<The_Machine> i think there's an issue with the disks
<Halitech> cheoni, great, now type in sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb ... it should ask for your password, type that in and hit ente
<mahngiel> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334851/
<trimeta> Does anyone know of good command-line music library management software? Other than mv, mkdir, etc.
<jrib> mahngiel: great, have you ejected the cd since you installed?
<a1887> coz_, which external drives have you tried so far?
<Halitech> cheoni, if you want, you can just type inst and hit tab and it should auto-complete
<jrib> mahngiel: rather, eject the cd please and insert it again
<coz_> a1887,  you mean name brands?
<a1887> coz_, I've got a maxtor drive
<a1887> coz_, yes
<hri> how to disable write protected pendrive
<coz_> a1887,  I have a maxtor drives here
<mahngiel> jrib: and rebooted
<coop6> Is there a way to define the monitor and location where an applicaiton will load?
<a1887> coz_, so you had that power suply problem on that maxtor drive?
<coz_> coolcat,  you mean where on the desktop the applications opens?
<mahngiel> jrib: done. still not mounted
<jrib> mahngiel: k, what exactly happens when you eject and insert it now?  If nothing noticeable, pastebin dmesg after you reinsert the disk
<coz_> a1887,  with external power supplies  absolutely
<jrib> mahngiel: also, do other disks work?
<coop6> coz_, Yeah I have dual monitors is it possible to specify which monitor from the terminal and the size
<mahngiel> jrib: my dmesg is too large
<coolcat> coz_, ?
<cheoni> halitech: The common errors that popped up were "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin." and "postinst called with argument `abort-upgrade'".
<coz_> a1887, I have only one maxtor left with its  power supply it was sold with that works   and I rarely plug that in
<jrib> mahngiel: just pastebin
<coz_> coolcat, sorry
<mahngiel> jrib: everything but dvd movies
<coz_> coop6, with compiz it is yes
<Halitech> cheoni, can you use pastebin to show all of the errors
<ckhikuzad> i have finally gotten rid of windows completely
<coop6> coz_,  thanks
<ckhikuzad> its a dual boot of Debian, and Ubuntu :D
<GodFazha> nice
<coz_> coop6, if you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed open that and go to the  Window management category and the  Place windows plugin
<mahngiel> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334853/
<a1887> coz_, ok, so you had a power suply problem with a max transformator? or did you only had the problem with "cheap" transformators?
<coz_> coop6, `  which video card do you have?
<jrib> mahngiel: see those errors popping up at the bottom?  Does the drive work ok on any other OS if you have one installed?
<a1887> coz_, *maxtor transformator
<cheoni> halitech: http://imagebin.org/74133
<coz_> a1887,  every external drive I have that came with it's own power supply has gone bad but for one
<coop6> coz_,  gefroce 8600 gt
<mahngiel> jrib: yes, i seen all of those errors as well. and everything works under M$, and the cdrom drive works with data DVDs and burning DVDs
<coz_> coop6,  ok then you can also use    ccsm to open a window according to where you cursor pointer is  let me find that setting
<ckhikuzad> i have a question that has been bothering me a lot. why is it that whenever i run my debian 9.04 livecd (or 8.10) the graphics are laggy and transparent, and i have to change it so instead of the appearance being "improved usability and good graphics" to "none"
<coop6> coz_, sure thank you
<a1887> coz_, hm... strange, but ok, maybe this is my problem too
<skaos> hi all
<Richard_Simmons> TV, without Efika connected says "check signal cable" after the efika is hooked up, but not on, it says "no signal" after the efika is on, it says "searching for signal" and stays there. :/ What I exptected..well..some sort of video.
<Halitech> cheoni, do you have iceape-flashplugin installed?
<coz_> coop6,  again under  the Place windows plugin...the  "Multi Output Mode" pull down  try "Use output device with pointer"
<coz_> a1887,  it could be  and it would be the first thing i would check to troubleshoot this
<jrib> mahngiel: you're going to have to google for other causes for those errors I suppose.  Only I know is bad hardware (which you ruled out)
<cheoni> halitech: Not that I know of. I don't recall installing it....unless it was apart of the last update.
<Halitech> ckhikuzad, debian doesn't have a version 8 or 9, do you mean Ubuntu?
<mahngiel> jrib: aight, thx
<Halitech> cheoni, ok, try this, sudo apt-get remove iceape-flashplugin
<coz_> coop6,  with that setting...whichever monitor your cursor is on ...is where the application will open
<ckhikuzad> gah
<ckhikuzad> sorry
<ckhikuzad> im used to Debian only
<ckhikuzad> yes i meant ubuntu
<FloodBot1> ckhikuzad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halitech> ckhikuzad, no worries, so am I
<_ba> can someone direct me in the right direction is there an easy way to setup a mail relay for either gmail or comcast?
<cheoni> halitech: And we are back to the original problem.  It is telling me that it needs to me reinstalled but it can not find an archive for it.
<VirusTB> Can each workspace have its own theme?   i want two work spaces, with two differnte themes one Mac OSX-ish, the other Win 7-ish) ? POSSIBLE??
<ckhikuzad> also my Graphics card (from 1999 so bear with me) is 24 bit, so is that possibly the reason the graphics are odd?
<a1887> coz_, ok, do you know, why this happens? voltage jitter in the elecricity network?
<VirusTB> darthanubis,  so how can i change my ubuntu Gnome  to KDE without reinstalling?
<Halitech> cheoni, ok, try sudo apt-get install iceape-flashplugin && sudo apt-get remove iceape-flashplugin
<jrib> VirusTB: doubtful that you can have different themes on different workspaces
<darthanubis> VirusTB, you don't touch the Gnome part just install KDE4
<Halitech> VirusTB, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<coz_> a1887,  I believe the external's power supplies are cheaply made... a constant "on" will eventually burn them out...however.   I have not looked into this much simply because I need to keep moving so I discarded the  origianl   external power supples with a regular computer power supply
<LjL> !kde > VirusTB    (VirusTB, see the private message from ubottu)
<hri> how to disable write protection i n the pendrive]
<darthanubis> just like Halitech says
<VirusTB> darth  so what the differenc e between gnome abd KDe ?
<darthanubis> VirusTB, then logout and log back in with the KDE session
<ckhikuzad> (i never liked Kubuntu, it always failed on the install, but the apt-get way of making KDE work... well made KDE work)
<Classic> hello, whats the best way to install ubuntu for perfomance? server and then add DE and apps?
<darthanubis> VirusTB, read about that on the web
<coz_> VirusTB,   kde is more "windows" like and also more resource intensive  than gnome
<runenes> There's a zombie firefox process I just can't seem to kill. pkill -9 [PID] and killall -9 firefox doesn't do the trick. Should I just ignore it?
<cheoni> halitech: It reads the same message about needing to reinstall and not being able to find an archive.
<acrobat> what's the fastest filesystem for burst IO?
<darthanubis> Classic, alternate install disk, not server
<coz_> VirusTB,  kde is much "prettier"  at the expense of reources  at least at this point
<ckhikuzad> runenes, try killall firefox
<coz_> VirusTB,  I dont believe
<Halitech> cheoni, ok, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<coz_> VirusTB,  i dont believe kde as as stable as gnome but that may be my own opinion
<Classic> darthanubis, ah... just i went to the ubuntu site, and didnt see alternate cd any more, and got confused
 * CkhiKuzad 's name looks better capitalized
<Oli``> Is there a command line function to get the mime type of a file?
<darthanubis> Classic, it is there I assure you
<VirusTB> coz_,  oh so i'll keep Gnome, i got ubunto installed on a crappy laptop with 1Gb ram, 128 graphics card
<darthanubis> VirusTB, KDE4 is just fine
<Halitech> Classic, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<centHOGG> Classic: http://www1.us.kernel.org/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/karmic/
<runenes> CkhiKuzad: I've tried killall firefox, no go. It kills normal running firefox-processes, but not this ghost
<chmac> Trying to debug my webcam. It stops working after hibernate / resume. Any suggestions?
<darthanubis> VirusTB, KDE will run just as fast as Gnome
<coz_> VirusTB,   well that may just work ok but  as I said I find kde far too resource intensive compared to gnome,,,again this depends on system specs etc
<cheoni> halitech: it reads the reinstall and archive again.
<CkhiKuzad> runenes: i got that all the time on my debian distro, in my case i had to log out, and if it didnt work, even reboot
<Classic> darthanubis, Halitech, centHOGG, thanks guys, just didnt clue in to press text based:)
<darthanubis> greg_quadBox, I love my quad too ;)
<rww> Oli``: depending on what you need it for, `file` might be useful.
<VirusTB> darthanubis,  so i can uninstall KDE4anytime and get back my originel Gnome right/.?
<Oli``> rww: yeah `file -i` will work
<darthanubis> VirusTB, listen, iinstalling KDE does NOT remove Gnome
<Halitech> cheoni, ok, ran into this once before, don't remember the exact fix but it was complicated and had to edit some file to do with apt I think
<VirusTB> dart installing now :P darthanubis
<mahngiel> jrib: after reboot http://paste.ubuntu.com/334858/
<rww> Oli``: ah, shiny. Didn't know about that switch :)
<darthanubis> VirusTB, you'll like I think
<cheoni> halitech: .....crap. So, would I be better off just reformatting and reinstalling ubuntu?
<Classic> and to install gnome on top of that is gnome-core gnome-extra?
<jrib> cheoni: no
<runenes> CkhiKuzad: K, thanx. I'll search around the web a bit to see if I can't find an explanation. Not really a problem though
<Halitech> VirusTB, you can also try XFCE, its lighter sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<coz_> VirusTB,  there is no harm in giving kde a try   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   you can always remove it :)
<cheoni> jrib: So what do you recommend?
<Halitech> cheoni, no, but I suggest looking in the forum unless jrib has an idea
<jrib> Halitech, cheoni: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/*flash*.prerm and /var/lib/dpkg/info/*flash*.postinst  where you can take "*flash*" to mean the name of your package
<Fizix> VirusTB, what Halitech said, try XFCE
<CkhiKuzad> runenes, sorry i couldnt really 'help' but googling it is the best idea
<jrib> cheoni: and please use http://paste.ubuntu.com not some image pastebin
<CkhiKuzad> by the way, anyone who can help. is there an ubuntu off topic channel?
<coz_> VirusTB,  yes xfce is fine  als a lesser DE would be lxde
<dare> omg
<VirusTB> Fizix, Halitech coz_ darthanubis : Ill try KDE for a day and then illl try XFCE for a day, and see what's best for me :P
<darthanubis> CkhiKuzad, yes
<mahngiel> icewm is pretty thin too
<coz_> VirusTB,  give lxde a try also :)
<darthanubis> fluxbox
<dare> firefox reports every domain I visit to https://sb-ssl.google.com/safebrowsing/newkey  ??
<Fizix> VirusTB: Good idea, that's what I did too.. severla times... before I settled with gnome.
<dare> why is browser.safebrowsing.enabled set to true by default? this is huge privacy issue
<CkhiKuzad> darthanubis: i suppose i should have checked before asking
<greg_quadBox> I up graded to 9.10 and my DVD/cd rw stoped working  , It wont mount manualy    any other people had the same problem ?
<cheoni> jrib: okay, you need to talk to me like I am a complete idiot. What exactly is it that you are wanting me to do?
<Fizix> greg_quadBox, external drive?
<mahngiel> greg_quadBox: that's exactly what i'm going through right now
<darthanubis> greg_quadBox, have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<jrib> cheoni: « sudo apt-get install pastebinit »
<MrKeuner> hello, 1-what is a good key combination to use instead of super key in Gnome Desktop Environment (there is no ms button on my keyboard) 2-Is there a way to do this change for the whole system at once
<greg_quadBox> it's a internel drive
<jrib> cheoni: are you able to do that?
<jrib> MrKeuner: 2: xmodmap
<j2bv16> Hi hi
<R1_> jrib, are you still there?
<jrib> R1_: aye
<mcnellis> whenever I turn on twinview for my secondary monitor, my two panels from my primary monitor switch over to my secondary one
<R1_> jrib, i can confirm it's only with my current user that the panels freeze
<mcnellis> I have the secondary set up to be "To the right" of my primary
<mcnellis> and I've even checked to select my laptop monitor to be the primary
<cheoni> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334861/
<jrib> R1_: k, hunt begins for why :)  It's up to you whether you care enough to start disabling things to find out the culprit or just start over with a new user and copy over your data
<mcnellis> btw I'm using Nvidia X Server Settings
<CkhiKuzad> Is there a way to set up my login, so i can access it remotely (a remote desktop) while i am not at my computer, and my computer might not even be on
<watr> I have some experience with Linux, but none working with Linux-to-OSX samba configs. I am trying to get file sharing to work with OSX, can someone help me?
<R1_> jrib, I'm thinking of just re-installing ubuntu altogether... this problem is annoying me.
<Fizix> mcnellis, you don't need to run twinview at all.
<jrib> cheoni: come on, at least copy and paste correctly when I give you a command.  You forgot "pastebinit"
<mahngiel> is this bad?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/334862/
<greg_quadBox> yes i've rebooted   daily  for about two weeks , i just today had occasion to use the  drive so i  didn't notice it till today.  the BIOS  sees it ,  just wont mount , tried  the mount  command  from a consol and get
<MrKeuner> jrib, do you mean change every users xmodmap configuration file separately?
<greg_quadBox> greg@dilbert:~$ sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<greg_quadBox> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<greg_quadBox> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<greg_quadBox>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<greg_quadBox>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<greg_quadBox>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> greg_quadBox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcnellis> Fizix: what do you mean?\
<Fizix> watr: I too was having funky issues with my friend's OS X laptop
<mahngiel> !paste | greg_quadBox
<ubottu> greg_quadBox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<greg_quadBox> [21913.888542] sr 6:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track
<jrib> MrKeuner: you could do it globally if you wished
<greg_quadBox> [21913.888545] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<greg_quadBox> [21939.729051] sr 6:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<greg_quadBox> [21939.729056] sr 6:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]
<greg_quadBox> [21939.729060] sr 6:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track
<greg_quadBox> [21939.729066] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64
<Fizix> McNellis: if both screens are on Ubuntu, you don't need TwinView
<MrKeuner> jrib, in /etc ?
<greg_quadBox> [21939.729151] isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<watr> Fizix: have you got your ubuntu to connect to the OSX machine?
 * jrib eyes floodbots
 * mahngiel laughs while looking at jrib
<jrib> MrKeuner: yeah, I've never done that though
<Fizix> watr: yea, we connected via samba shares
 * CkhiKuzad laughs too
<mcnellis> Fizix: yeah they are - but how else does the second monitor appear then? You suggesting separate x servers for both monitors?
<Halitech> jrib, cheoni what about doing sudo apt-get install -f ?? think it will do any good?
<cheoni> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334864/
<Fizix> I think you have to tell it to share a folder via Samba; I don't think it defaults to that. OS X that is
<CkhiKuzad> i shall repeat my last question
<CkhiKuzad> Is there a way to set up my login, so i can access it remotely (a remote desktop) while i am not at my computer, and my computer might not even be on
<jrib> Halitech: cheoni will have to edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/*flash*.{prerm,postinst} so that it exits successfully because they try to do something stupid with update-alternatives
<mahngiel> is this bad?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/334862/
<watr> Fizix: yeah, I have it set to that. I can access my ubuntu box from OSX, but I can't access OSX from ubuntu
<Fizix> McNellis: I simply plug both monitors into the same card and you the display configuarations to control it from there
<watr> Fizix: I keep getting a permission denied error
<Lonesword> My openchrome display driver is so unstable. The whole system just hangs when I try to run a game (like B.S.U). I'm now running ubuntu in low-graphics mode(disabled 3-D from xorg.conf). I'm able to games now, system doesn't hang up anymore. But I get crappy frame rates. Any dea how to fix this with the openchrome driver?
<acrobat> How long does it usually take to run e2fsck on 100G ext2 ?
<watr> Fizix: so it must be something with the password encryption I assume...
<Halitech> jrib, ok, that sounds like the files I had to edit when I had the same problem awhile back
<cheoni> jrib: So, should I type that in as a command in the terminal?
<Fizix> Watr: Does OS X, like Windows, depend on it being on the same workgroup in order to see it?
<watr> no
<jrib> cheoni: great.  open /var/lib/dpkg/info/*flash*.prerm and /var/lib/dpkg/info/*flash*.postinst (where you replace "*flash*" with the name of your .deb without the ".deb" part) in your text editor, gedit.  Then visit http://paste.ubuntu.com in a browser, copy what you see in the files and paste it there.  Submit, tell us url
<watr> Fizix: no
<Lonesword> My openchrome display driver is so unstable. The whole system just hangs when I try to run a game (like B.S.U). I'm now running ubuntu in low-graphics mode(disabled 3-D from xorg.conf). I'm able to launch  games now, system doesn't hang up anymore. But I get crappy frame rates. Any idea how to fix this with the openchrome driver?
<Halitech> !patience | Lonesword
<ubottu> Lonesword: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<watr> Fizix: OSX recognizes and lists my laptop as an available share as long as ubuntu is set up for samba sharing and smbfs is installed
<Lonesword> Halitech: Ok. Sorry for that.
<cheoni> Halitech,jrib: Sorry if I am coming of as majorly incompetent. I have been fighting with this all day.
<watr> Fizix: So you can connect to OSX from ubuntu?  What steps did you take to get it working?
<jrib> cheoni: sorry if I seem confusing, it's not my intent :)
<jrib> cheoni: by the way, this isn't your fault, it's adobe's
<Halitech> Lonesword, honestly, if it was me and this wasn't a laptop, I'd buy an Nvidia card and stop using the SiS card, they suck when it comes to support in Linux
<Fizix> watr: It's been a few months now and a lot of it was trial and error; I'm afraid to say I don't remember exactly what did it :/
<watr> Fizix: can you post your smb.conf so I can take a look?
<CkhiKuzad> ok this kind of seems like a very dumb question, but does anyone know if Adobe is making a shockwave player for ubuntu?
<mahngiel> ok, i got a different DVD to open up finally...
 * mahngiel sighs
<jrib> mahngiel: what did you do differently?
<chmac> After hibernate / resume my webcam doesn't work. /dev/video0 still exists, but I get "init v4l2 failed" from luvcview
<cheoni> jrib: I do not think that I am understanding how you want me to apply those codes. Terminal does not recognise the command.
<mahngiel> CkhiKuzad: i was just on Adobe's website, they make alot of things for *unix systems
<cheoni> jrib: it could also be that I am putting it in wrong.
<CkhiKuzad> mahngiel but apparently not shockwave?
<mahngiel> jrib: i didn't do anything differently. just grabbed one of the kids' dvds
<jrib> cheoni: those are paths to files that you need to open in your text editor
<jrib> cheoni: if you prefer a command, put: gedit /var/blah/blah/blah
<Lonesword> Halitech: I've tried doing that. I bought an Nvidia 8400 GS. And installed all those gmaes in windows. I was able to paly for a few minutes before the graphics went crappy (u know, rainbow colors!) and then the system finally hanged. When I asked the computer guys, they said there might be a problem with the slot. I took an Nvidia 7300 and tried it too.......same results......so finally all I have left is my good-old on board graphics.
<mahngiel> jrib: did you see my last pastebin though? it said that sr0 was an 'unknown device'
<mahngiel> jrib: could that be encoding on the dvd?
<jrib> mahngiel: try deleting ~/.dvdcss
<jrib> mahngiel: possibly
<WinterWeaver> erm... what does this do ?... "> /dev/null 2>&1" ... I know the first ">" sends the output to whatever comes next, but have no idea what the rest is
<jeiworth> mahngiel: laready tried vlc? that plays about anything
<chmac> WinterWeaver: 2>&1 sends stderr to stdout
<rww> WinterWeaver: it sends error output too
<mahngiel> jrib: no such dr
<Lonesword> Halitech: Never mind then. The documentation itself says that "Openchrome drivers are unstable in some systems". Maybe wait till they release a stable one? Thanx for your support.
<chmac> WinterWeaver: So you get both regular output and error output sent to /dev/null
<mahngiel> jeiworth: werd, and it does the same thing, finds no dvd
<MrKeuner> jrib, does xmodmap do the keymapping change for the consoles, too?
<chmac> WinterWeaver: Means you don't see any error messages
<jrib> mahngiel: weird
<jeiworth> mahngiel: also, medibuntu-repos already installed, and of course libdvdcss2?
<mahngiel> i don't know why blue's clues (r) [lol] will mount, but this other movie won't
<jrib> MrKeuner: no
<cheoni> jrib: this is what I got. http://paste.ubuntu.com/334868/
<WinterWeaver> chmac, rww, ok thx... so what is /dev/null ... is it like a Null in coding? ie... nothing? O.o
<jrib> cheoni: good do the same for the postinst
<mahngiel> i mean, at the very least, i should be able to view the files on it
<chmac> WinterWeaver: You can copy from it or send to it. It outputs 0s and dumps whatever you send to it
<rww> WinterWeaver: it's a black hole. if you send stuff there, it disappears
<chmac> WinterWeaver: The command you send means "send all output and error output to /dev/null", /dev/null is effectively trash
<WinterWeaver> aha
<WinterWeaver> ok thx guys (rww, chmac)
<Fizix> watr: File is pending to be sent you you; waiting on your authorization. Also, I'm pretty sure it was my buddy on the OS X side that had to change things around
<liza> hey everyone
<mahngiel> jeiworth: ya mate, it's all installed
<jrib> cheoni: hurry, dollhouse is about to start
<coz_> liza,  hello :)
<mahngiel> must just be a bad disk??
<cheoni> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334869/
<jeiworth> mahngiel: ok, well, if it plays in your normal dvd i suppose it's some region code garbage that's messing uo
<jeiworth> up
<jrib> mahngiel: but it works in MS
<mahngiel> guess i'll ahve to fight the kids over the TV lmao
<rww> jrib: Dollhouse is on today? :D
<jrib> rww: think so
<jeiworth> gotta run
<mahngiel> jeiworth: take care
<jrib> cheoni: good.  close your current gedits.  Then reopen the files put prefix your command with "gksudo".  For example, gksudo gedit /var/blah
<Guest40334> hello..{}
<Guest40334> name Std
<mahngiel> jrib: i dread having to swap over to MS :)
<glick> hi excuse me
<matthewrbowker> mahngiel: agreed
<mahngiel> glick: hi, you're excused
<glick> does anyone kow how to get sound input working in recordmydesktop?
<glick> my mic workd
<jrib> cheoni: ready?
<glick> works i tested it in sound prefd
<mahngiel> sudo reboot
<glick> prefs
<mahngiel> lol, whoops. lol
<cheoni> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334872/
<jrib> cheoni: no need to pastebin (it's the same file, but now you have rights to edit them).  So let's edit them.  On the line that begins with "VARIANTS", delete the word "iceape" in both files.  Then try the dpkg -i command again from before and pastebin the result
<chmac> How do I identify a usb device?
<glick> anyone?
<fosco_Eee> chmac, lsusb
<cheoni> jrib: dpkg -i command? type it in the terminal as dpkg -i?
<glick> know how to get sound input working from record my desktop?
<jrib> cheoni: I mean the dpkg -i that Halitech had you do before
<Halitech> cheoni, if you still have the same terminal window open, hit the up arrow until you see the command
<jrib> cheoni: remember?  cd ~/Desktop; sudo dpkg -i whatever_the_name_of_this_thing_is.deb  ?
<jrib> cheoni: make sure you save your changes first of course
<VirusTB> how do i uninstall  "movie player"
<VirusTB> how do i uninstall  "movie player" , im 100% happy with VLC.....
<etfb> What's the most commonly used IRC program in Karmic?  I've just upgraded and I want to give the native apps a try: Evolution instead of Thunderbird, Empathy instead of Pidgin, and so on.
<geee2> hey everybody
<IdeAlEss> I realize this isn't exactly the correct place to ask this, but does anyone know why the DVD structure I make is twice the size of the original mpeg files?  Each .vob is 2x the video file.  Just seemed odd to me.
<boscop_> why is there ~1GB ram in use while opera only takes 344MB and the other 10 apps < 10 MB !?
<boscop_> how can I free that memory?
<geee2> VirusTB: u can use the ubuntu software center
<zoggnoff> what is running a host as a daemon mean
<etfb> VirusTB, which version of Ubuntu?  In Jaunty, it's Add/Remove Software.  In Karmic, it's Ubuntu Software Centre
<Halitech> VirusTB, be careful, removing movie player may remove  dependencies that *might* break other software
<etfb> (And I notice they call it "Center", which spelling nobody on earth uses except that country just north of Mexico.  I wonder if I can change that by selecting a different language...
<etfb> Halitech, if it does, the package management system is broken.  In practice, that shouldn't happen.
<Lonesword> can't play online videos or hear music.....the browser keeps on saying that adobe flash player is missing...and the automatic installation fails...I've already installed the thing manually a hundred times. Now what should I do?
<glick> damn what do i need to get sound workinf in recordmydesktop
<wgrant> etfb: Yes, lots of us developers objected to the "Center" spelling, but to no avail.
<etfb> Lonesword, short answer: Medibuntu.  Long answer coming...
<wgrant> Lonesword: Have you restarted your browser?
<a1887> coz_, after a few more reserches i think the shutdown problem has something to do with usb autosuspend (/sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend)
<Halitech> etfb, in theory you are right but in practice....
<Lonesword> wgrant: Yes. I've been after this for days....
<etfb> Lonesword, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<coz_> a1887,  mm that is interesting.... I know it was not my issue  but I will look into this thanks    and you are positive it is not the power supply?
<myk_robinson> evening. I need help configuring Firestarter for internet connection sharing to my Xbox 360. Had it working on my old computer. I get the error message "The device eth0 is not ready"
<coz_> a1887,  what is it  you have in that file now?
<etfb> Lonesword, go there, set up the extra repository by following the instructions, then install Ubuntu Restricted (search in the Software "Center" for 'restricted') and you'll get everything you need.
<a1887> coz_, don't know yet
<a1887> coz_, -1
<cheoni> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334877/
<coz_> a1887,  mine is apparenlty set to  2
<cheoni> Jrib: Both of them in order.
<a1887> coz_, was mine too
<Halitech> cheoni, you need to cd Desktop first
<jrib> cheoni: remember?  cd ~/Desktop; sudo dpkg -i whatever_the_name_of_this_thing_is.deb  ?
<a1887> coz_, there I found the hint: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-797789.html
<etfb> Is there an IRC client that separates out the messages ("AdolfH has quit (connection reset by peer)") from the actual chat?
<cheoni> jrib: now I do
<coz_> a1887,  mm very interesting.... I will have to study up on this one :)
<jrib> etfb: you can ignore it on most clients
<geee2> guys, anyone here has his MSN Logeed in on the Empathy?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:SSSS
<geee2> *logged
<coz_> a1887,  here is another article   http://azitech.wordpress.com/2008/11/27/usbcore-autosuspend/
<jrib> cheoni: you edited both the prerm and postinst right?
<_nano_> If anyone uses xterm here, could you please let me know how to disable bold fonts? I  tried -bdc option it doesn't work
<etfb> jrib, I can't see how in XChat.
<cheoni> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu.com/334878/  and yes I did.
<jrib> etfb: you right click somewhere (on the channel maybe)
<etfb> jrib, Also I'd rather have them visible but separate.  Can do that easily in Kvirc, for example.
<bazhang> etfb, right click channel name
<chmac> fosco_Eee: Thanks. Got it. :-)
<a1887> coz_, thx
<cheoni> jrib: After "Variants= " I delete iceape, right?
<geee2> please guys, i am trying to log in to my msn since three days now
<geee2> :(
<jrib> cheoni: yes
<Lonesword> etfb: What is this 'restricted' ubuntu? I can't find it. Please explain. I've added the repositories.
<etfb> bazhang, jrib: that kind of works.  Thanks.
<cheoni> Jrib: Then, yeah. I did that.
<etfb> Lonesword, you're using Karmic?
<jrib> cheoni: pastebin what your cerrent prerm and postinst look like please
<geee2> anybody??
<etfb> Lonesword, open Applications | Ubuntu Software Center.  Type the word "restricted" (without the quote marks) in the search bar.  Hit Enter.
<Lonesword> etfb: Ubuntu 9.04. I think it is called jaunty. By the way, I found something. am I supposed to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<etfb> geee2, Give more info about your problem.  "I can't log in" could be anything.  Forgotten password, Microsoft server failure, zombie llamas, etc.
<etfb> Lonesword, yes, that's it.
<Fizix> geee2: pidgin, empathy... these are all clients that will let you access your MSN Live account
<Lonesword> etfb: Ok. Thanks. I'll try that
<geee2> Microsoft server failure,
<Fizix> geee2: Empathy, I believe, supports video chatting as well.
<geee2> from Empathy and  : pidgin
<etfb> Lonesword, have to go dress my two-year-old.  If you have further trouble and nobody else steps in, I'll be back shortly.
<ajunior> good evening
<cheoni> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334882/
<geee2> from both programs it says network error
<greg_quadBox> sorry for the flood , didn't know better
<jrib> cheoni: that's pretty weird, anyway just put "exit 0" as your second line
<greg_quadBox> so  does anyone know a  fix for  the problem of dvd/cdrom  not mounting in 9.10 ?
<Ryann> How do I install the KDE desktop onto Ubuntu?
<myk_robinson> Anyone able to help with Firestarter and Internet Connection Sharing?
<Fizix> geee2: That's odd. I'm connected right now via empathy. How are you online, it's not DSL, is it?
<cheoni> jrib: what is "exit 0" ?
<jrib> cheoni: a string that you are putting in the text file
<Halitech> Ryann, sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop in the terminal
<geee2> here s what i have from the pidgin: Connection error from Notification server:
<geee2> Reading error
<jrib> cheoni: on its own line (the second line)
<Ryann> Halitech: Thanks. x
<egertonxx> I am trying to install compizconfig but I get an error about authentication
<geee2> no with WIFI
<Halitech> geee2, been having the same issues with amsn, emesene
<Ryann> Halitech: It says it isn't there.
<geee2> yes :(
<coz_> egertonxx,  ubuntu?
<egertonxx> yes ubuntu
<glick> hey has anyone successfully used mydesktoprecord?
<coz_> egertonxx,   and how are you trying to install this
<glick> including audio?
<Halitech> Ryann, try it with kubuntu-desktop
<coz_> egertonxx,   is this compizconfig-settings-manager you are trying to install?
<Fizix> Anyone know of a good screen (and audio) capturing program  from karmic, gde?
<Ryann> Halitech: Yep, thanks again.
<coz_> Fizix,   gtk-recordmydesktop
<geee2> the settings are messenger.hotmail.com: port--1863?
<egertonxx> from the package manager
<Fizix> thanks coz_
<cheoni> jrib: Okay. I am seeing a "exit 0". but I am not sure I understand what it is that you are wanting me to do?
<coz_> Fizix,  is is the best available on linux other than seom/yukon and that letter I have not been able to compile
<coz_> Fizix,  i meant seom/yukon I have not been able to compile as of yet
<jrib> cheoni: open prerm in gedit, move cursor to beginning of second line, type "exit 0", press enter, save; repeat for postinst.  dpkg -i blah, pastebin
<Trailpups> egertonxx, how did you start the package manager? From the menu or command line/alt-f2. If command line or alt-f2 you'd need to use gksu synaptic. not just synaptic.
<egertonxx> from the menu
<Fizix> coz_ since you're compiling it, I guess it's only available as source? Do you need any other kind of dependancies, for instance 32-bit libraries if you're running a 64-bit os?
<Lonesword> etfb: Oh thanks. You've been a great help. Thank you very much. I'll install it and then restart the browser and then try again
<Trailpups> What does it say. precisely?
<egertonxx> I am using ubuntu netbook remix
<geee2> Halitech:  the settings are messenger.hotmail.com: port--1863??
<a1887> coz_, so it's time to go to bed, cu & gn8
<coz_> Fizix,  well the seom/yukon are libraries and used to be the best on linux  and was incorporated in  beryl-vidcap  but since that time it has been difficult to compile...there is no gui for it   and yes it is strickly terminal based with just the libraries
<cheoni> jrib: where is the second line located?
<chu_> Hey, I was wondering if it's possible to set "default applications" to a terminal app? (i.e. I would like to open .tex files with emacs?)
<Halitech> geee2, I think thats the settings I've been using
<geee2> Fizix, ur msn works fine???
<coz_> a1887,  ok guy   good luck and keep me informed :)
<Fizix> geee2, yes it does.
<geee2> Fizix: do you use the same settings as we do?
<jrib> cheoni: after the first one
<a1887> coz_, thx, i'll do
<coz_> :)
<zoggnoff> where can i go to input my wifi password so that it connects on start-up
<geee2>  the settings are messenger.hotmail.com: port--1863??
<geee2> zoggnoff:  Man i also had the same thought just right now
<Fizix> geee2, correct
<geee2> Fizix: geee2, correct::: it is not working :(
<zoggnoff> any ideas
<Halitech> geee2, messenger.hotmail.com:1863, just reconnected but hard to say how long
<cheoni> jrib: I know I am asking alot, but mind coping the prerm and postinst and edit them to how you want me to make mine look and post it?
<Fizix> geee2: The UI shows a red slash thing as if it's not working, but the contact list updates fine and I'm able to communicate with people on their
<cheoni> Jrib: I am horrible with code. It all looks like jibberish to me.
<dailystruggle1> whats up w/ the forums
<dailystruggle1> they just kind of splat non worky
<geee2> okay, mine isnt even connected, i mean i dont even have my contact list
<geee2> Fizix: okay, mine isnt even connected, i mean i dont even have my contact list
<geee2> Halitech: Urs is connected now? on its own?
<Lonesword> I installed restricted ubuntu extra packages from mediubuntu and online videos still not playable
<slide23> How do I get magnet links to open in my torrent program, deluge?
<fallscounty> #64studio
<Halitech> geee2, I cancelled it from connecting and then re-entered my password and it connected
<Lonesword> etfb: sorry. It didn't work.
<geee2> Fizix:ummm, on empathy?
<bazhang> Lonesword, which videos specifically
<egertonxx> I keep get this error when I try to install a package "Requires installation of untrusted packages"
<ganjaman555> whatup faggots
<geee2> Halitech:ummm, on empathy?
<Halitech> geee2, no, aMSN this time
<jrib> cheoni: there's no code involved.  pretend it's an essay.  I want you to make the second line say "exit 0"
<jordyye> Escriba el texto aquí....es español
<jordyye> sabe espñaol
<bazhang> !es | jordyye
<ubottu> jordyye: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<geee2> i am trying now
<hectorh30> hey there.. Im looking for some help with a little problem I have.. I'm in a network on which there is free access to internet on wireless, but a proxy on the wired.. how could I set firefox or pidgin to listen to wlan0 instead of eth0 ? thanks in advice
<LjL> jordyye, estabas dicendo lo mismo hace horas... eres un bot? entiendes o no que el canal español es #ubuntu-es y aqui solamente se habla inglés?
<jrib> cheoni: same if you had the word "bit" and I told you to insert "a" as the second letter to get "bait"
<Halitech> hectorh30, why not disconnect the wired and just use the wireless?
<zoggnoff> any way to set access point in interfaces?
<geee2> Halitech:  error connecting to server
<MrKeuner> jrib, I have created both files /etc/X11/Xmodmap and ~/.Xmodmap but neither of them are read by Gnome, why could that be?
<geee2> man am going crazyyyy over this
<kbglku> my ubuntu karmic system randomly freezes everything but the mous pointer any ideas or suggestions are welcomed, is there a log file i can lookat for clues?
<hectorh30> thanks Halitech.. because I wanna do some configurations on a pc to which I can only access through the wired, and surface free through the wireless
<Fizix> kbglku, what video card do you have and what drivers for it?
<kbglku> Fizix: not sure but it is a dell gx260
<kbglku> i think its an intel onboard
<Halitech> hectorh30, ahh, okay, not sure
<_schism_> evening all
<Fizix> kbglku, go to System->Administrator->Hardware Drivers | Let the system scan your hardware and determine if there's proprietary drivers for you. If so, it'll state so and allow you to download, install and activate them right from there.
<glick> wht the heck do i need to record my desktop with sound?!
<_schism_> does someone have a minute to help with a question?
<hectorh30> glick have you tried screencast-o-matic?
<kbglku> Fizix: none
<Zzeiss> Something keeps changing the protections of a USB drive from 777 to 660.  Any hints how to fix?
<glick> no hectorh30
<Fizix> !help | _schism_
<ubottu> _schism_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Fizix> kbglku, when does it freeze like this?
<hectorh30> glick: screencast-o-matic.com.. and you do it from firefox.. it also automatically saves it on the web
<kbglku> here is my driver from log PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2562:1028:0126 Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device rev 1, Mem @ 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xff680000/524288
<MrKeuner> isn't .Xmodmap used automatically by Gnome?
<MrKeuner> upon login?
<kbglku> just randomly when browsing internet, this last time i was changing the timezone on the clock
<glick> hectorh30, i dont want it to save on the web
<_schism_> k question I have is. I have a dualboot laptop with ubuntu 9.10 and windows 7 and I can access the windows partition but only after I enter my password. is there any way to automate it so I dont have to eneter my password? I cant seem to google it
<kbglku> Fizix: randomly
<hectorh30> glick: it could cause some trouble though, depending on the firefox or java version.. you could also download it from the site.. give it a try
<cheoni> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334892/ Like that?
<Fizix> _schism_, I know there is a way as that's how it works on KDE, but I'm afraid I don't know off the top of my head. I'm sure someone here knows though! (hopefiully!
<MrKeuner> does ubuntu automatically load ~/.Xmodmap?
<Recliner> does anyone know how to install simdock
<_schism_> fizix: is it a linux thing or a kde/gnome thing do you think?
<cheoni> jrib: Holy Crap. I think it worked.
<Fizix> kbglku, hmm, that's odd as I have a netbook with an onboard intel graphics chipset and it runs fine. I hate to cop out and simply say, "did you try an update?"
<geee2>  _schism:yeah there is a way, i googled that two days ago nd was okay
<kbglku> Fizix: im not sure if its an issue with video since i cant exen switch to a non x terminal when it happens
<Fizix> _schism_, it more specifically may be a Nautilus thing, the GUI for your file browsing. try another one, like the one KDE uses.
<cheoni> jrib: I spoke too soon.
<fallscounty> anyone here good with jack audio?
<jrib> cheoni: why?  What's your dpkg -i output?
<_schism_> fizix: hmm I will try and google it around some then. I am just trying to set a dir up as a data space and it would be nice for something like firefox to be able to auto use it
<jrib> cheoni: erm, you're editing the wrong files :/
<Recliner> does anyone know how to install simdock
<julian__> is there a better atheros driver than ath9k
<myk_robinson> need help with internet connection sharing in karmic, anyone able to help? I want to share my wireless connection with my Xbox 360 via an ethernet cable between the two. Had it working before on a different computer
<jrib> cheoni: the name of your package isn't "adobe-flashplugin" right?
<bazhang> Recliner, sudo apt-get install simdock (if you are on karmic that is)
<glick> what the hell everything else can record sound from my mic except recordmydesktop
<Recliner> im on ubuntu
<textex> Hiya
<bazhang> Recliner, of course you are, what version
<bazhang> 9.10 is karmic Recliner
<fallscounty> hey, textex
<Recliner> bazhang: ok im on that
<Recliner> sorry
<geee2>  k question I have is. I have a dualboot laptop with ubuntu 9.10 and windows 7 and I can access the windows partition but only after I enter my password. is there any way to automate it so I dont have to eneter my password? I cant seem to google it::: i ll try to find my google i used two days ago
<textex> Can anyone tell me a bulletproof way to install ubuntu? I tried so many things now. First i got crtc error, logical i/o error, and then "unable to read inode"
<textex> This is making me like :S
<bazhang> Recliner, so open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install simdock
<rootlinuxusr> dual-booting win7, ubuntu 9.10, installed 7 first, now have ubuntu, trying to boot windows 7 now, but it states BOOTMGR is compressed, press ctrl-alt-del to reboot, what's the issue?
<Halitech> textex, sounds like a bad drive or burn
<Recliner> bazhang: thank you im installing it now. have you used it
<bazhang> Recliner, no I have not. seems interesting
<textex> Halitech, yeah i think so aswell. But i tried two different cds and .iso's and 2 harddisks
<geee2> Halitech:: its not working, with the same error, cant connect to server
<sena> olá
<bazhang> !es | sena
<ubottu> sena: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Halitech> textex,tried a different cable?
<textex> Halitech, what kind of cable?
<textex> If you mean internal, currently i use 2 sata's
<Halitech> textex, what kind of connections do your drives use?
<textex> Halitech, sata
<Halitech> textex, ok, have you tried different sata cables?
<zetheroo> anyone here have experience with UCK ?
<textex> Halitech, yeah kind of, on the hdd's i got two different cables, but on the cd-rom i havent
<bazhang> zetheroo, please ask your question regarding remastering to the channel
<Halitech> textex, try a different cable on the cd, will the live cd load?
<_schism_> rootlinuxusr: I missed part of your comment I have 9.10 and 7 running dual. are you having problems (forgive me I am still learning irssi)
<zetheroo> bazhang: this is pertaining to Ubuntu though
<textex> havent tried that yet
<bazhang> zetheroo, of course it is, Ubuntu customization Kit, correct?
<Recliner> bazhang: do you know about awn dock
<textex> i burned on 32x and 48x, do you think its worth to try burning it slower?
<Halitech> textex, yes, burn at 4x if possible
<egertonxx> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<geee2> thats crazy man
<zetheroo> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> textex, yes and check the md5 of the iso before burning, followed by the disk integrity check
<rootlinuxusr> yup, after i press win7 it states: BOOTMGR is compressed, press ctrl-alt-del to reboot, what's the issue?
<zetheroo> bazhang: I am looking high and low for someone with experience in using this tool, or any other tool for remastering for that matter ...
<linuxguy2009> Are there any Dell Mini owners here running 8.04 LTS?
<cheoni> jrib:....I'm editing the wrong file?
<bazhang> zetheroo, best to ask with some detail, what you have tried, what errors you have gotten, including paste.ubuntu.com if the errors are more than one line
<zen> did any webset supprot online movies?
<jrib> cheoni: if it didn't work you are.  Does your file have the same name as your package?
<zetheroo> bazhang: ok ...  https://answers.launchpad.net/uck/+question/92878
<bazhang> zen, is this related to Ubuntu support?
<zen> bazhang.yes
<bazhang> zen, flash not working?
<bazhang> zetheroo, reading now
<cheoni> jrib: Let's pretend I am stupid,for a moment, and explain where I find said file.
<cemerick> I just copied one large directory to another server.  Is there any way to get a sha1 of each directory's contents, to be sure the transfer did not introduce any problems?
<mrsmurray> Hello Room.....Newby here for some help...  : )
<zetheroo> bazhang: cheers
<zen> bazhang. flash ?
<jrib> cheoni: Unfortunately, I'm too busy at the moment
<cheoni> jrib: It's alright. I'll figure this out later.
<kbglku> Fizix: it almost seems like a crank trojan like the old sub 7 tricks
<zen> bazhang ; i need online movies
<bazhang> zen, you need to add many more details to your question, as I told you yesterday; just asking about online movies is not going to get you any support.
<jrib> cheoni: just edit the prerm and postinst scripts that are name the same as your .deb
<zen> bazhang ; i thought i have gave everything i know
<rootlinuxusr> where does 9.10 store its default install grub boot menu file(formerly /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<zen> bazhang; i need a program which can see movies online and my version is 9.04
<bazhang> zen,  you also do not show how this is related to Ubuntu in any way. what is the exact issue with watching movies online
<bazhang> zen, firefox
<foolfrog> grub2's boot menu file is change
<syilo> Did anybody see the red balloons
<Halitech> zen, google is your friend  http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=hp&q=watch+movies+online&btnG=Google+Search&meta=lr%3D&fp=d1cd44e5b61141e5
<zen> halit; i need some professional advices
<zen> which google can  t   give
<ryan_> How do I install Wine?
<Halitech> zen, other then saying you want to watch online movies you haven't asked a question
<bazhang> zen, what is your exact question. Please give details, and stop repeating the same bit about 'online movies'
<bazhang> ryan_, from synaptic package manager
<elfranne> I have a problem deleting a folder after a hard reboot, when i use rm -fr it say directory not empty,  and ls in that directory say : ls: reading directory .: Input/output error ..... any idea ?
<vistauserseq1_> i love ubuntu i hate fedora
<ryan_> bazhang: It's not in wine.
<Trailpups> elfranne, you may need to do so as root. sudo rm -r
<cheoni> jrib,halitech: thanks for the help.
<Ryann> bazhang: It's not in wine.
<tomdavidson> hi, how do i upgrade software installed from source?
<zvacet> elfranne : sudo rm -r
<vistauserseq1_> i love ubuntu i hate fedora
<bazhang> Ryann, what is not in wine. you asked how to install wine.
<elfranne> Trailpups and zvacet : already tried
<bazhang> !ot | vistauserseq1_
<ubottu> vistauserseq1_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vistauserseq1_> ok
<Ryann> bazhang: Sorry, it's not in synaptic.
<Trailpups> where is the folder elfranne? What is it's contents?
<bazhang> Ryann, sure it is; perhaps you dont have the repos enabled.
<Trailpups> elfranne, perhaps sudo -s, then try removing it.
<bazhang> Ryann, from the terminal try apt-cache search wine
<Recliner> can someone help me install th awn dock
<geee2> man try the software centER
<geee2> :)
<geee2> Ryann: man try the software centER
<geee2> (05:00:26 AM) geee2: :)
<mitrovarr> Has anyone else seen this issue?  When I connect my mouse to my laptop, neither the mouse nor the trackpad has clicks register all of the time.
<mitrovarr> but the trackpad works properly if the mouse is not connected.
<elfranne> it is some sync folder from unison
<zvacet> elfranne:  http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/cmd.csp?path=r/rm
<geee2> ANYONE EXPERT IN MSN Problem LOGGING IN with aMSN or Empathy
<geee2> or whatever on ubuntu :((((((((((((
<Ryann> geee2: Yeah, that's the first thing I did. But it doesn't have an install button there - alot of the stuff don't.
<elfranne> Zvacet : i know the man pages ....
<elfranne> Trailpups : i also tried to login a root but did not help either
<zvacet> Ryann:  system>admin>software sources>enable universe and multiverse and reload after that install wine
<mitrovarr> anyone having mouse clicks not register properly with 9.10?
<coz_> mitrovarr,  i have not had that issue so far ....sorry
<glick> hey what do i have to install to get the fancy 3d desktop?
<elfranne> get a MAc :p
<rstob911> glick: fusion
<xJus1> hi .. so .. i aah .. want to search for an ".avi" file contains "naruto" and "138" in my PC and "play" it for example ... what would the terminal command be ????
<rootlinuxusr> locate *naruto*.avi
<rootlinuxusr> or something of that file nature.
<rootlinuxusr> locate *138*.avi
<glick> how can i zoom in on portions of my desktop with my mouse?
<usser> xJus1, find / -name "*naruto*138*.avi -exec mplayer {} \;
<xJus1> wow .. cool .. how do i play it ?
<usser> xJus1, err find / -name "*naruto*138*.avi" -exec mplayer {} \;
<rootlinuxusr> that should tell you where it's located, type that in any file browser, and double click?
<rootlinuxusr> or browse to that location
<xJus1> thanks rootlinuxusr ... and let me try usser :D
<usser> xJus1, if you dont have mplayer installed you can use ubuntu's default totem, just substitute mplayer with totem in the above command
<xJus1> totem ?
<usser> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<janae_> I'm trying to set up an exim server with smtp but I think i've set up an open relay since I can send through it without any authentication. How can I get it to not be an open relay?
<xJus1> i have "movie player"
<xJus1> ?? ...
<usser> xJus1, its totem
<xJus1> oou ..
<zvacet> xJus1:  try Mplayer
<xJus1> hmm .. i tried
<xJus1> ~$ find / -name "*naruto*138*.avi -exec mplayer {} \;
<xJus1> >
<xJus1> >
<usser> xJus1, one more thing its usually not a good idea to run find on /. if you know the approximate location of the movie you should run find on that
<FloodBot4> xJus1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xJus1> nothing happend
<usser> xJus1, err find / -name "*naruto*138*.avi" -exec mplayer {} \;
<usser> xJus1, i forgot " in the first command
<janae_> Think i might of figured it out.
<usser> xJus1, so find / -name "*naruto*138*.avi" -exec totem {} \;
<xJus1> find / -name "*naruto*138*.avi" -exec mplayer {} \;
<xJus1> rhgit
<xJus1> right*
<kazaa_lite> is this 32bit machine: i686 GNU/Linux ?
<usser> kazaa_lite, yes
<zvacet> kazaa_lite : yes
<kazaa_lite> thnx
<xJus1> usser: find: `/tmp/pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n': Permission denied
<xJus1> find: `/tmp/orbit-gdm': Permission denied
<xJus1> find: `/tmp/.esd-112': Permission denied
<xJus1> find: `/tmp/orbit-root': Permission denied
<FloodBot4> xJus1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xJus1> didn't work
<usser> xJus1, as i said running find on / is not a good idea. if you know general location, say you know the movie somewhere in your home directory run find on that
<xJus1> umm ... how ^^
<zvacet> xJus1:  sudo find / -name "*naruto*138*.avi" -exec totem {} \
<xJus1> so where do i specify the location ?
<dragon> how do i ensure automatic start of apache server at system startup?
<xJus1> let's say in home for example
<elfranne> find /home/xJus1 -name ....
<rootlinuxusr> system - preferences - startup applications
<zvacet> xJus1:  if that file is in home just right click on it and open with and select witch app you want
<xJus1> it gives a ">"
<ShazbotMcNasty> hey, anyone know of a grub channel?
<dragon> xJus1: you specify the location after the command, before the predicates.
<rootlinuxusr>  #grub
<xJus1> oooh okay
<dragon> ShazbotMcNasty: ##grub
<rootlinuxusr> xD
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm trying to install grub4dos on a partition of my external hard drive
<ShazbotMcNasty> o
<ShazbotMcNasty> k
<n00bslayer> does anyone know of a hardware channel relating to laptops?
<dragon> n00bslayer: #hardware
<TrekCaptainUSA> hello people
<TrekCaptainUSA> hows things
<n00bslayer> thanks dragon
<dragon> !hi | TrekCaptainUSA
<ubottu> TrekCaptainUSA: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xJus1> ok one more thing
<xJus1> if it's on home
<xJus1> i type after ">" /home
<xJus1> ?
<SammySez> by chance anyone here a VirtualBox expert?
<xJus1> in*
<TrekCaptainUSA> nope @ SammySez
<xJus1> usser: if the file is in home "or it's subfolders" .. i type "/home" after ">" ?
<zvacet> SammySez:  why don´t you just ask
<rootlinuxusr> join #vbox
<darthanubis> anyone notice sound popping in openarena?
<pting> i'm building php5 from source... dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc works great... i get the debs... however, doing a dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc a 2nd time i think invokes a unpatch in debian/rules... and it fails at unpatching suhosin.patch... since this is my 1st attempt at building a package from source... am i possibly doing somethign wrong? i'm on karmic
<ShazbotMcNasty> Well, if anyone can help me to put grub4dos onto the first partition on my external hdd it'd be OH SO appreciated
<chu_> Hey, is it possible to set "Preferred Applications" to terminal apllications?
<SammySez> thx @ rootlinuxusr - didn't know it existed
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458077
<darthanubis> guess so
<darthanubis> frmo 2007? I played since then with no issues
<darthanubis> hmm
<rootlinuxusr> i didn't either, just tried =]
<TrekCaptainUSA> idea people:  type @ then the user so we know who you're talking to
<TrekCaptainUSA> might help avoid confusion
<SammySez> good guess :) couple of rooms under that name - thx again
<TrekCaptainUSA> (NOTE: I'm not an admin :P)
<xJus1> usser: ^^ come on man .. help me out ^^
<xJus1> usser: if the file is in home "or it's subfolders" .. i type "/home" after ">" ?
<skinnYPuP> Hey , I want to get my g//f something similar to an ipod, Sansa Fuze looks interesting. Anyone have suggustions, ogg and linux support a must.
<bazhang> TrekCaptainUSA, no, dont use the @ , simply their name
<rootlinuxusr> @trekcaptainusa wasnt 13373 with irc yet..
<usser> xJus1, find /home -name "blah*.av" -exec totem {} \;
<rootlinuxusr> @usser .avi* of course
<sevol> Can someone show me how to chmod a folder and have all the files in the folder the same permissions?
<TrekCaptainUSA> you're doing it, rootlinuxusr
<sevol> i remember its somti like chmod 777 -R /folder ??
<TrekCaptainUSA> nope
<TrekCaptainUSA> sevol
<rootlinuxusr> @sevol chmod 777 -R /folder?
<sevol> :O
<ShazbotMcNasty> Is anyone able to walk my through how to install grub4dos onto the first partition on my external hard drive?
<usser> rootlinuxusr, yea
<skinnYPuP> sevel easy way is to open your file manager with sudo and right click on the folder and check the permissions if you aren't familiar with chmod
<rootlinuxusr> yup
<zvacet>  sevol :   gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_advanced_permissions True  after that will be easy
<skinnYPuP> sevol this method works recursively too
<sevol> skinnYPuP:  yes, but the files in the folder won't have the same permisisons
<sevol> really
<TrekCaptainUSA> yup
<Fizix> I currently VNC into my linux box when I'm over someone else's house on Windows. Does anyone know any good SSH clients for Windows so I can access my Linux box more securely?
<skinnYPuP> yup
<usser> Fizix, putty
<TrekCaptainUSA> PuTTy
<TrekCaptainUSA> yeah
<TrekCaptainUSA> lol
<daf_> Anyone know why I can't seem to disable screen dimming? I've tried everything I could find on the net but nothing works. Using Karmic
<rootlinuxusr> @fizix putty
<Fizix> You guys are awesome, thank you so much
<chu_> Is it possible to set the custom commands for add applications to run gnome-terminal and then emacs? Something like gnome-terminal & emacs
<skinnYPuP> daf_ I had the same prob on my lappy
<xJus1> usser: ... nothing happens :S
<xJus1> find /home -name "naruto*138.avi" -exec totem {} \;
<JediMaster> does anyone know of any gpu accelerated (like CUDA) video players for linux?
<sevol> skinnYPuP:  thanks, :)
<daf_> skinnYPuP any fix?
<daf_> Mines a laptop as well
<usser> xJus1, i dunno broaden your search, -name "*naruto*.avi"
<datta> i am trying to uninstall openoffice is there a single code for the termial to do that?
<JediMaster> Little disapointed to find my new nvidia ion/intel atom based system chokes on 720p video, let alone 1080p video it says it can play (via windows/cuda)
<skinnYPuP> daf_ I had to get fnxd or the function key daemon for my toshiba. It didn't fix the dim , but did let me use the fn brightness keys
<tsjuddy> intel sucks:p
<xJus1> usser: nothing happend again
<usser> xJus1, it may also be that the case of the file in question is different ie naruto and Naruto are not the same thing, unfortunately i dont know how make find ignore case
<ShazbotMcNasty> datta, sudo apt-get purge openoffice.org
<zvacet> datta:  why don´t you do that from synaptic
<zen_> bazhang; i'm sorry i think i means i need a program which supprot online movies , and my version is 9.04
<xJus1> oooh ,, true true ,, it is different
<xJus1> how about "-i"
<datta> zvacet: i have to highlight every single of them to uninstall almost maually
<daf_> skinnYPup hmm... so you still have the dimming problem?
<skinnYPuP> Any suggestions on an ipod like substitute linux and ogg friendly ?
<datta> thanks to ShazbotMcNasty
<ShazbotMcNasty> np
<xJus1> usser: how about "-i" for non case sensitive ?
<skinnYPuP> daf_ i ended up removing 9.10 :o(
<zen_> #ubuntu-cn
<daf_> skinnyPuP does your lappy have an nvidia card?
<usser> xJus1, yep just looked it up in man find, that should workj
<skinnYPuP> daf_ I also was having probs with udev screwing up the net cards with eth1_rename
<tonyyarusso> How do I tell what graphics driver I'm using currently, and change it if desired, now that Xorg.conf is gone?  (ATI card, I want to use the free radeonhd driver)
<xJus1> usser: .. where do i put it exactly
<skinnYPuP> daf_ yep not a lot of vid mem , 64M but it is nvidia
<hobo> how do i redirect http traffic to a local port (privoxy)?
<xJus1> i tried find /home -i -name "naruto*138.avi" -exec totem {} \;
<usser> xJus1, find /home -iname "*naruto*.avi" -exec totem {} \;
<hobo> using iptables
<zen_> bazhang。 are you here ?
<daf_> skinnYPuP hmm... so what version of the driver are you using in 9.04 (I assume you are using Jaunty?)
<daf_> Nvidia ^
<xJus1> usser: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY !!!
<egertonxx> I keep getting authentication errors when I try to install any packages in ubuntu remix
<xJus1> tehehehehe .. it works :D:D
<sevol> can PHP ADODB be installed with apt or does it have to be done manually in 9.10?
<usser> xJus1, cool :)
<janae_> Trying to get exim4/smtp set up to authenticate but can't get it to work it just sends emails from anywhere without asking for authentication.
<skinnYPuP> daf_ recent suse install yielded the same eth1_rename ptoblem but the wacom worked out the box and had the best nvidia i had tried to date
<xJus1> usser: thanks a lot :D
<usser> xJus1, not a problem
<sevol> hmm nevermind.
<zen_> i need a program which supprot online movies
<xJus1> usser: i'll treat you to icecreams someday :D
<zen_> who can tell me
<skinnYPuP> daf_ couldn't tell ya , trying out debian leny on it at the moment and was having probs with that
<R1_> Hi, I'm about to format and then re-install ubuntu. What i'm having trouble figuring out is if I should format the "Extended Partition"  or the "ext3" partition since the ext3 is under the extended partition.
<usser> xJus1, that would be great :)
<rootlinuxusr> imo cookies and muffins are better.
<skinnYPuP> daf_ nvidia driver on leny not as easy as ubu
<daf_> skinnYPuP you know what version of the driver u r using?
<xJus1> usser: so .. i have to more questions ^^
<usser> xJus1, sure
<xJus1> first .. what's my ID shows like .. in chat ?
<usser> xJus1, ID?
<usser> hang on
<skinnYPuP> daf_ not at the moment, i've been scrambling b/t distros since a hdd failure after having 8.04 on it since the eve i brought it home
<R1_> Hi, I'm about to format and then re-install ubuntu. What i'm having trouble figuring out is if I should format the "Extended Partition"  or the "ext3" partition since the "ext3" partition exists under the "Extended Partition" along with "linux swap".
<rootlinuxusr> real name, purple?
<xJus1> u type "xjust1,
<daf_> skinnYPuP ok thx cya.
<xJus1> xjus1,
<rstob911> R1_: ext3 or ext2 is fine ext3 is the new default
<xJus1> xjust1,
<skinnYPuP> daf_ I was trying to build source on debian , newest off site 10 days or so ago, got burned with it and haven't picked it back up
<usser> xJus1, [xJus1] (n=justd@188.119.65.71): purple
<R1_> rstob911,  So i should just format the ext3 partition then choose that to install ubuntu on?
<skinnYPuP> daf_newest driver from nvidia's site
<xJus1> hmm .. can i change it ?
<usser> xJus1, your nickname? sure type /nick <nickname>
<mak8> Enter text here...hi
<just> now ?
<justd> ok ok .. got it ^^
<skinnYPuP> daf_ what kind of laptop ?
<rstob911> R1_: make sure you set one for / and one for /home
<mak8> can u help me
<skinnYPuP> daf_ gnome kde or other ?
<rstob911> and make a swap r1
<justd> usser: how to make that message box pop up to me
<justd> add ":" or "," or what ?
<justd> after a name
<egertonxx> how can I install software packages with the ubuntu installation CD
<dsdeiz> hi! so i download the proggyclean font .pcf.zip file, copied it to ~/.fonts/, did fc-cache.. i can't seem to see it in xfontsel
<usser> justd, huh what messagebox?
<justd> mmm .. like if the "#ubuntu" window is minimized .. something pop to me saying that you telling me something
<justd> what do you call that ?
<skinnYPuP> sounds like he got a private mess
<skinnYPuP> whats it saying ?
<maco> justd: notification?
<justd> i guess .. ^^
<usser> justd, that depends on the irc program you're using, xchat, which im using just blinks the tray icon
<maco> justd: just say the name, and theyll get a highlight. their client may or may not be set to popup a notificaiton
<chu_> Is it possible to set the custom commands for add applications to run gnome-terminal and then emacs? Something like gnome-terminal & emacs
<justd> ooooooooh .. ok ok .. very good ^^
<maco> chu_: gnome-terminal -e emacs
<justd> i'm using pidgin and it has a cool "usefull" effect
<rootlinuxusr> @justd water ripples from compiz?
<egertonxx> I need some HElp Help Help
<skinnYPuP> lol ask something then
<rootlinuxusr> buy the beatles catalog?
<justd> @rootlinuxusr .. i'm not sure
<egertonxx> how can I install software packages with the ubuntu installation CD
<justd> << newwwwww in linux
<chu_> maco, well it opened emacs, but not the file in emacs unfortunately.
<justd> anyhow .. i was talking about that "normal" box that show up and go away
<sevol> does anyone know how to install phplot in ubuntu 9.10?
<skinnYPuP> egertonxx, open the package manager and choose what to install
<justd> haven't seen that in windows .. so ubuntu rocks ^^
<skinnYPuP> ubuntu does rock
<brayden13> of course skinnYPuP !
<maco> chu_: ah, ok, umm... %s, i think, is the filename? the other launcher commands should tell you what the macro is for that
<justd> lol yup yup
<egertonxx> I tried that and I keep getting error about authentication
<skinnYPuP> idk about 9.10 yet though ... kinda confused
<Jamed_> justd: nice to see someone here who just wants to say ubuntu rocks ^^ ive seen much people complaining and trolling here
<brayden13> skinnYPuP, 9.10 i find easy, just as awesome as ever, damn shame they got rid of Pidgin but empathy can at least do voice stuff on gtalk
<cn28h> you can still install pidgin.. ;p
<brayden13> I know cn28h but on Live Disc that can be a pain.. although i dont' like pidgin that much :p
<justd> usser: .. just if you can help me a bit more .. it says "teach the man fishing, instead of giving him a fish daily" .. right ... what dose each part of find /home -iname "*naruto*.avi" -exec totem {} \; means ^^ ???
<justd> so i can use it on other things ^^
<justd> jamed_: i think it's cool ,, really ^^
<chu_> maco, the other commands are just the program names... i.e. gimp is gimp-2.6
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1213519
<skinnYPuP> brayden13, i've had a few problems with mult net cards and udev renaming devices as such eth1_rename and net manager can't deal with that , to be fair though same thing happened with suse's most recent release also.
<cn28h> justd, teach a man how to use man pages and he'll open a commercial fishery
<skinnYPuP> Specifically 9.10 and not earlier
<ShazbotMcNasty> Okay, I decided to NOT use grub4dos, and now I'm using GRUB2, - so if anyone has experience with GRUB2 it'd be appreciated if I could get some help installing grub2 onto my external hard drive partition...
<Franco_79> hey people!!
<justd> usser: loooool .. ok teach teach about "man" pages
<brayden13> skinnYPuP, I never had those issues, i'm thinking of getting a wireless setup for christmas, one of those real long range ones from eBay because my net isn't fast enough... perhaps the nice neighbours have better net?
<rootlinuxusr> @justd whatever program you want to learn more about, just type "man program" to include "man man"
<maco> chu_: i remember some of them havinga  % something... eh, try %s
<skinnYPuP> lol i've wondered how well those would work
<skinnYPuP> have some family down the road
<rootlinuxusr> @justd when you press 'q' it'll go back to terminal
<krogan> I'm totaly new to linux and I'm trying to learn how to install software from a tarball can anyone help me?
<maco> chu_: i dont use gnome so i cant poke at mine to find out how its done...
<brayden13> skinnYPuP, I had a american friend who got one off eBay, he said they don't work as well as they claim  they do, but they do work really well
<usser> justd, /home is the location where to look for file
<usser> justd, -name  is the name of the file to look for
<Black_Phantom> hi all how do I install the latest linux kernel using apt ?
<phil__> hey guys just decided to upgrade from 8.10 to the bleeding edge...... I feel like helping in launchpad and all that. what path do you suggest maybe 8.10 > 9.04 > 9.10 > blood?
<usser> justd, -exec is the command to execute on any found files
<skinnYPuP> i guess they have too muth +++ feedback to suck
<Franco_79> Is there anybody who can help me? I need a program to add (embed) subtitles into a video file, in order to toggle on and off the subtitles on my dvd player
<maco> phil__: yep
<Franco_79> could anyone help me?
<Black_Phantom> Franco_79,
<rootlinuxusr> @krogan extract the files from the tarball, open up terminal, 'cd' to the directory that the extracted files are located, and the type sudo make, sudo make install
<rootlinuxusr> i believe anyway.
<brayden13> skinnYPuP, he says he got like 20 more networks than he used to and the ones he used to go on work much better so he's happy customer for $50
<usser> justd, {} stands for any files found, and \; is just a matter of syntax you always have to add it to -exec otherwise it wont work
<maco> phil__: youd go in #ubuntu+1 once you're on lucid
<Franco_79> yes, Black_Phantomo, i'm listening
<Black_Phantom> Franco_79, you can use AVIAddXSub, run it on Wine it works 100%
<egertonxx> when I try to install a package it says it cannot be authenticated.  how  to I fix that?
<phil__> sweet -- *)
<chu_> Nah maco, %s does nothing.
<Franco_79> oh! good!! I used it on W, but I didn't thought it could work on Wine!! Thanks!!!!
<Black_Phantom> :)
<justd> usser: justd, /home is the location where to look for file
<justd> usser: justd, -name  is the name of the file to look for
<justd> usser: justd, -exec is the command to execute on any found files
<justd> usser: justd, {} stands for any files found, and \; is just a matter of syntax you always have to add it to -exec otherwise it wont work
<FloodBot4> justd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justd> usser: verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry usefull .. thanks a lot ^^
<Black_Phantom> how do I install the latest linux kernel using apt ?
<phil__> maco: can't program but hope to help out somehow... can compile and test tho
<usser> justd, no problem
<brayden13> Black_Phantom, it installls the latest in update-manager? why bother with apt?
<maco> phil__: you can check to see whether bugs are resolved, try to confirm them, etc. test patches...
<Franco_79> ;-) I'm going to see House now! very appreciated...
<skinnYPuP> Black_Phantom, sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade should keep ya covered
<justd> rootlinuxusr: so .. if i want to find out about "find" command .. what do i type in terminal exactly ?? ?
<edbian> Black_Phantom: The very latest in existence .32 probably isn't in the repos.  "sudo apt-get upgrade" will update all of the software on your system to the newest software available in the repos.
<rootlinuxusr> man find
<Black_Phantom> brayden13, I messed up with something i guess, after installing 2.6.31-16 I ran sudo aptitude remove, and i think it removed it lol, after i rebooted it couldnt boot -16
<phil__> maco: cool, better than my usual computing habits : )
<edbian> brayden13: (the update-manager is just a front end for apt ;) )
<brayden13> I know edbian
<egertonxx> When I try to install a package I keep getting "cannot be authenticated"
<Black_Phantom> so I want to install 2.6.31-16 again
<phil__> my neighborhood should see a slight increase in network efficiency now
<Rascal999> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132 - atheros card, any ideas?
<dragon> err.. what was the command to upgrade to new version?
<Black_Phantom> just tell me what do I need else other than the linux kernel headers
<dragon> !upgrade > dragon
<ubottu> dragon, please see my private message
<JoeShmo> hello all...I'm running 9.10 and I think my GRUB is using the wrong menu file
<cn28h> grub2 doesn't use menu.lst anymore afaik
<egertonxx> When I try to install a package I keep getting "cannot be authenticated"
<rstob911> egertonxx: go to settings in the software manager then edit sources check all repos that apply then reload and try again
<palomer> how do I play midi files?
<maco> chu_: umm what about %U?
<JoeShmo> I thought I had read that...but my menu is definately incorrect and it mirrors what I see in menu.lst
<justd> rootlinuxusr: MAAAAN !!!! .......... :( ......... 1547 lines for a "Find" command :((
<edbian> egertonxx: I'm looking up that issue right now.  I have the same problem with some particular packages.
<maco> egertonxx: either you added a PPA and didnt grab its key, or you need to run "sudo apt-get update" most likely
<cn28h> justd, find is quite powerful actually;)
<JoeShmo> when I do grub --version from within Ubuntu, it reports 0.97
<rootlinuxusr> man sex ?
<justd> cn28h, it sure is
<rstob911> egertonxx: you may want to look at this page you may need this repo also which isnt included with ubuntu   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<cn28h> JoeShmo, might be left over if you did an upgrade .. what does grub-setup --version show?
<egertonxx> ok I will try and get back to you
<JoeShmo> cn28h: "The program 'grub-setup' is currently not installed"
<justd> ok ok .. i have another problem ,, actully i've tried this 3 times now .. 3 fresh installs for ubuntu .. when ever i use "update manager" ,, i lose the sound in my system .. i mean i have no sound at all .. the "front left, front right" test works .. but no music no videos sounds .. nothing .. can i update with keeping my sound card functioning .. or back it up somehow ? ? ?
<JoeShmo> cn28h, this is a fresh install
<cn28h> of 9.10?
<JoeShmo> yep
<cn28h> odd
<Fizix> Does connecting via SSH not run the full GUI interface?
<JoeShmo> agreed
<edbian> Fizix: By default it give you a terminal only.  You can X-forward though! :)
<rootlinuxusr> why would you be able to browse through a directory, but not through terminal?
<justd> rootlinuxusr: why i can't use "man cd" to find out what cd is ?
<justd> like "cd.."
<rootlinuxusr> because there isn't a man page for cd.
<rootlinuxusr> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=man+cd&aq=f&aqi=g10&oq=&fp=be5ffa94030d2d34
<edbian> justd: IDK why there isn't a man page.  cd stands for "change directory"
<rootlinuxusr> err... http://ss64.com/bash/cd.html
<rootlinuxusr> there's a man page for cd though.
<justd> so who do i use it ? ?
<Fizix> edbian: is x-forwarding done on the host side or client side?
<justd> how .. where ?
<maco> justd: shell built-ins will be in the shell's manpage. you can do man bash
<justd> maco: oooh .. ok thanks
<Jamed> justd: cd /path/to/dir
<edbian> Fizix: X-forwarding means that the applications are ran on the server (they are the server apps only) but the graphics are sent over the network to the client.  You can see them on the client but they are actually on the server.
<rootlinuxusr> could try vnc?
<JoeShmo> cn28h, I believe though that when I see my GRUB screen at boot it says 1.97 beta
<cn28h> yeah, that's what grub reports for me within ubuntu
<cn28h> on my also 9.10 fresh install haha
<edbian> Fizix: You can ssh into an ssh server from a client and if you give it the -x flag than any graphical program you run appears on the client screen instead of the server.
<Fizix> edbian: Ahh, ok. Thank you very much!
<edbian> Fizix: VNC is essentially the same thing but it sends the entire desktop (which is a lot of network traffic and is less secure)
<mitrovarr> I had a problem with my mouse and my laptop's trackpad - when the mouse was connected mouse clicks from both didn't register properly.  I asked about it a few times but nobody  here could help me.  Well, I figured out what the problem was, and came back so I could mention it:  It's buggy Compiz!  Disabling compiz fixed it.
<justd> maco: hmmm .... ok ...... bash is over 5000 Lines .. can i search inside that somehow .. to reach "cd" quicker ?
<edbian> Fizix: NP! :)  I love ssh and X-forwarding I do it all the time here at school.
<Fizix> edbian: Yea, I'm using VNC now
<Jamed> JoeShmo: cn28h Thats because grub2 is still in beta. everything from 1.9 on is grub2
<maco> justd: /searchterm
<JoeShmo> ok
<maco> justd: / searches within any pager (i think man uses less, but theres also more and most) or vi
<SHumphrey> hey something weird happened to my audio it will stop working then when I change the master volume it'll work for a couple secs then stop working again
<edbian> maco: How do you "find next" after you've /<searchTerm> ??
<maco> edbian: n
<edbian> maco: Thanks! :D
<JoeShmo> Jamed, did you catch my inital question?
<cn28h> Jamed, yeah
<maco> edbian: N is find previous in vi(m) but im not sure if that works in pagers
<cn28h> Jamed, just like 0.97 is grub1
<Dark_Shikari> I just installed 9.10 amd64 through Wubi and it won't recognize either my Intel wireless or Broadcom (iirc?) ethernet
<Jamed> JoeShmo: no, what was it
<edbian> maco: It works you're right
<Dark_Shikari> so I can't connect to the internet at all
<Dark_Shikari> what should I do?
<JoeShmo> my grub seems to be using the wrong menu file
<edbian> Dark_Shikari: Yet you can talk to us...
<Dark_Shikari> edbian: second laptop
<Dark_Shikari> running windows
<edbian> Dark_Shikari: PM me! :)
<Jamed> JoeShmo: there is no more menu.lst its grub.cfg now
<Fizix> edbian: Could x-forwarding be used to send the entire desktop, like VNC? I know Microsoft's RDP send the entire desktop and comes with its own encryption... one of just a handful of things M$ actually seemed to do right.
<maco> Dark_Shikari: umm....give the computer an exorcism because both those drivers (or at the very least intel wireless) are included by default?
<karmakaze> I'm in much the same boat as dark_shikari.
<Dark_Shikari> maco: it's a brand new laptop, so it might not be the same...
<SHumphrey> can anyone help me?
<JoeShmo> right....my menu.lst file is what I see shen I boot
<edbian> Fizix: Yes, simply run "nautilus" and the background shows up.  "gnome-panel" and then you pretty much have everything.
<Dark_Shikari> how would I troubleshoot/diagnose/etc?
<maco> Dark_Shikari: which intel is it? 4965?
<Jamed> JoeShmo: oh thats strange
<Dark_Shikari> Don't recall, I can boot back into windows to check
<Dark_Shikari> hmm, let me do that.
<cn28h> Fizix, VNC or NX might be better suited for that, though .. x-forwarding your whole desktop will use a lot of bandwidth
<JoeShmo> agreed
<edbian> Fizix: That is true.
<karmakaze> I installed the netbook remix on my netbook.  When in windows mode, I can connect to the house wireless.  From ubuntu, it sees the router, but times out and keeps asking me for the security code.
<Fizix> edbian: Much obliged! You're a wealth of knowledge.
<maco> Dark_Shikari: why windows?
<Jamed> JoeShmo: grub2 shouldnt be able to read that since they changed the syntax
<maco> Dark_Shikari: just run "lspci" in a terminal to get a listing
<edbian> Fizix: Thanks! :)  I don't know everything though (not yet anyway...)
<Dark_Shikari> maco: if ubuntu recognized the hardware, I wouldn't be asking for help...
<Fizix> cn28h: Yea I went to nomachine.org to try the NX server & client, but I don't know how to set up the NX server on the host side :/
<maco> Dark_Shikari: they dont even show in lspci??
<Dark_Shikari> plus, I don't trust it given that clearly the drivers aren't working
<Dark_Shikari> so, it could be misdetecting
<edbian> Dark_Shikari: Does the bios recognize the hardware?
<Dark_Shikari> edbian: works fine in windows, so I would suspect yes
<MadDog> Hi, my Ubuntu 9.04 system just became completely unresponsive and the caps lock and scroll lock lights on the keyboard are blinking, I´m not sure what´s going on there... is anyone able to help, please?
<Dark_Shikari> maco: I'll try your command after I reboot
<maco> MadDog: kernel panic
<SHumphrey> PISS!!!!
<maco> MadDog: equivalent to a blue screen of death
<edbian> MadDog: Sounds like a kernel panic.  Test your ram maybe?
<maco> !language | SHumphrey
<ubottu> SHumphrey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cn28h> tourette's guy impression?
<Dark_Shikari> Intel Wifi Link 5300 AGN <--wireless
<Dark_Shikari> Broadcom Netlink Gigabit Ethernet <-wired
<justd> Jamed: cd /path/to/dir ... so what dose that mean ?
 * Fizix is always wired O_O
<SHumphrey> I upgraded Ubuntu, now sound works like a PIECE OF SHIT
<Jamed> justd: you change the current directory to /path/to/dir
<MadDog> Oh dear... well, I´ll try try rebooting and see if it´ll work
<maco> !language | SHumphrey
<ubottu> SHumphrey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<edbian> *FloodBot1 is now known as "skynet" ...
<cn28h> SHumphrey, rich and creamy?
<justd> Jamed: .. i don't know ..
<justd> i don't know how to use "cd" yet ^^
<Jamed> justd: er... what do you not know?
<HowDoI> Does anyone know of an IRC channel where I can get help with gtk theming regarding the gnome panel?
<TheCash> hello I just started using ubuntu today but I can't get the screen resolution to work at 1280x1024( the highest I can set it is 1024x768
<Dark_Shikari> maco: ok, in linux it says
<maco> cn28h: please dont encourage...
<Dark_Shikari> Wireless 5300 AGN is recognized in lspci
<SHumphrey> it will work for a couple of secs when i adjust the master volume, then it stops workin again
<edbian> justd: cd stand for change directory, if you run cd /home/<justd> you're go to that folder with the terminal (the terminal is always located somewhere)
<justd> Jamed: lol .. how to view the files in directory ,, and how to go to another one ^^ ?
<maco> justd: ls
<edbian> justd: "ls" to view the files
<maco> SHumphrey: file a bug?
<Jamed> justd: thats why i told you how to use it: just type cd <dir>
<justd> ooh ,, thanks guys
<Dark_Shikari> and it recognizs the Broadcom too
<dsdeiz> hei
<Jamed> justd: to list directories and files use ls
<justd> and "cd.." is ?
<the_file> (flash cs4 action script 3) I got 12 buttons on a stage and they overlap on over! Please somebody tell me the script to correct this!
<maco> Dark_Shikari: lsmod | grep iwl
<Dark_Shikari> maco: ok, so both are in lspci correctly.  but wired isn't working.
<SHumphrey> I don't wanna file a bug i just want sound to work. Bugs never even get fixed ever
<maco> Dark_Shikari: does it find wireless drivers loaded?
<edbian> justd: Are you kidding?  cd stands for "change directory"
<Fizix> do yourself a favor and forget about flash ;)
<justd> the ".."
<Jamed> justd: you mean "cd .."? that brings you one directory up
<Dark_Shikari> maco: the interface for network connection shows a wired and wireless one
<jebblue> TheCash try Administration | Restricted Drivers, see if there's one for your video card that will work better than the standard one
<gerrh> z
<Dark_Shikari> so I would guess they are both loaded
<justd> Jamed: thanks man ^^
<JoeShmo> Jamed, i misspoke....what I see in my menu.lst is what I see at boot time....this is what is being modified by system updates
<maco> SHumphrey: bugs do get fixed, though audio is a bit understaffed. im sure my roommate will get to it eventually, unless your bug report is as rude as you're being right now
<TheCash> I just started using ubuntu today but I can't get the screen resolution to work at 1280x1024( the highest I can set it is 1024x768
<Dark_Shikari> but I can't connect to the wireless net (which I'm using right now from the windows box)
<Dark_Shikari> and the wired connection doesn't work either.
<Fizix> TheCash: do you have the proper video card drivers (if available)?
<Dark_Shikari> lsmod | grep iwl gives "iwlagn" and "iwlcore"
<maco> Dark_Shikari: just for fun, lets take network manager out of the equation
<Dark_Shikari> ok
<maco> Dark_Shikari: plug a wire in, then "sudo service network-manager stop"
<SHumphrey> I'm just pissed off about how crappy karmic is
<maco> Dark_Shikari: then "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<maco> Dark_Shikari: then "sudo dhclient eth0"
<maco> !ops | SHumphrey refuses to keep his/her language under control
<ubottu> SHumphrey refuses to keep his/her language under control: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<edbian> SHumphrey: For the amount of time, energy, and money you put into Karmic, isn't it ridiculous?
<Jamed> JoeShmo: so if you add something to menu.lst it shows at boot?
<Dark_Shikari> maco: now what
<john316> how do i enable 2nd processor to act as hyperthreading?
<Dark_Shikari> DHCP worked, it got an IP
<HowDoI> SHumphrey, Karmic still has some hardware issues.  The onboard sound has never worked properly on my computer with Ubunut
<elky> SHumphrey, please stop with the bad language.
<JoeShmo> Jamed, no sorry....Im not explaining well....let me try again
<maco> Dark_Shikari: ok then network manager is being stupid. have a look at "man 5 interfaces" and just use /etc/network/interfaces to configure your network
<SHumphrey> they destroyed the login screen and login screen preferences, messed up gnometris (clutter) and flash
<Dark_Shikari> maco: But I still can't access the internet
<Dark_Shikari> "ping google.com" does nothing
<maco> SHumphrey: no, upstream gnome changed the login screen. ubuntu had nothing to do with that
<maco> Dark_Shikari: oh. hrmmmm "route -n" give sensible routing output?
<edbian> Dark_Shikari: Do you have DNS servers?
<Dark_Shikari> Yes
<Dark_Shikari> But if you want, I can force google's DNS... if I knew how to apply it
<edbian> Dark_Shikari: Can you ping your gateway?  Can you bing loopback?
<Dark_Shikari> 8.8.8.8 that is
<Dark_Shikari> Of course, I can't ping 8.8.8.8 either
<Dark_Shikari> so I doubt it's a DNS either
<HowDoI> SHumphrey, how did Flash mess up?  As far as I know it's the same Flash plugin as always
<maco> Dark_Shikari: sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf   (or gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf if you dont like vim)
<Dark_Shikari> route -n gives
<JoeShmo> Jamed, I see grub.cfg at boot but my menu.lst is also being modified
<Dark_Shikari> 134.173.192.0 destination
<Dark_Shikari> 0.0.0.0 gateway (!)
<Dark_Shikari> genmask 255.255.224.0
<LinuxGuy2009> Anyone know off hand the expected release date of 8.04.4?
<SHumphrey> ubuntu had everything to do with it they're package a distribution with *good* software in it
<Dark_Shikari> the latter two have to be wrong, the subnet mask for this network is 255.255.248.0
<edbian> Dark_Shikari: Interesting gateway you have there! lol
<maco> Dark_Shikari: can you put it into a file, then flash drive it to the online computer and pastebin it?
<Dark_Shikari> maco: lol
<Dark_Shikari> maco: put which?
<maco> Dark_Shikari: output of route -n
<maco> Dark_Shikari: too hard to read the way you're doing t
<justd> Jamed: why when i hit "cd.." it says "cd..: command not found ?
<kazaa_lite> what i need to install on ubuntu to ssh it remotely?
<Dark_Shikari> maco: I'll just copy it by hand
<edbian> LinuxGuy2009: 8.04 came out in april last year?
<SHumphrey> I can't click flash stuff in compiz I think it may be adobe's fault but it wasn't a problem in jaunty
<edbian> kazaa_lite: Personal Message me! :)
<maco> SHumphrey: we're not responsible for upstream breaking their own software, sorry. we don't write it, just package it.
<Dark_Shikari> Destination: 134.173.192.0 Gateway: 0.0.0.0 Genmask: 255.255.224.0 Flags: U Metric: 0 Ref: 0 Use: 0 Iface: eth0
<Jamed> JoeShmo: ah... maybe you installed the old grub package and just dont use it? or maybe its just ubuntus default way, so you have a menu.lst should you choose to use the olg grub. not sure
<maco> kazaa_lite: openssh-server
<Dark_Shikari> Destination: 0.0.0.0 Gateway: 134.173.223.254 Genmask: 0.0.0.0 Flags: UG Metric: 0 Ref: 0 Use: 0 Iface: eth0
<Dark_Shikari> That's it.
<Jamed> justd: use cd .. with a space
<LinuxGuy2009> NM I found it.
<paradisaeidae> Hello Ubuntites! Running 9.04 here. On the topic of using screen..I'm using strace in a 'screen' session, though I want to 'tail' the output of a long running strace'd process, though I don't want the strace.out file (-o option) to fill a disk. Any clues?
<the_file> (flash cs4 action script 3) I got 12 buttons on a stage and they overlap on over! Please somebody tell me the script to correct this!
<kazaa_lite> maco: thnx
<JoeShmo> Jamed, I see....so what is the preferred methd of editing grub.cfg?  I always just used vi for my menu.lst
<kshah> I usermod'ed a user to add the www-data group to their groups, when I login as that user, I see membership to that group, but when that user runs a script, and I have it put the contents of `id` in a file, i don't see the group
<HowDoI> Anybody know of any IRC channels where I'd find mildly advanced gtkrc theming help?
<Dark_Shikari> maco: ?
<Jamed> JoeShmo: you can use any editor so if you ar used to vi stick with it
<SHumphrey> I don't understand how this bug could even be possible
<maco> Dark_Shikari: you said the genmask is wrong...do you want help changing that line in the routing table, or do you know how?
<HowDoI> JoeShmo, are you using Grub2 or Grub?
<maco> SHumphrey: i dont understand how you expect it to be fixed if you never report it.
<justd> Jamed, the space worked .. thanks a lot :)
<JoeShmo> Jamed, the top of the file says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" lol
<maco> SHumphrey: now could you please drop the attitude?
<Dark_Shikari> maco: well if that's wrong one would think something else is probably wrong too...
<maco> SHumphrey: we're all volunteers here helping out in our spare time, not paid to listen to your abuse
<Dark_Shikari> how do I force a static IP/gateway/DNS/etc?
<Dark_Shikari> never done it on linux before
<maco> JoeShmo: edit the other files in /etc/grub/*
<maco> JoeShmo: then sudo update-grub
<SHumphrey> the sound just stops but then it's fine when I change the master volume. Can I use apport to report the bug?
<Jamed> JoeShmo: wow, didnt notice that. ive edited it anyway and it worked
<edbian> Dark_Shikari: /etc/network/intefaces for IP gateway etc /etc/resolv.conf for DNS
<HowDoI> JoeShmo, I believe that you can edit the file manually, but it gets overwritten each time you update-grub or install a new kernel
<justd> ok guys ,,    .. i have another problem ,, actully i've tried this 3 times now .. 3 fresh installs for ubuntu .. when ever i use "update manager" ,, i lose the sound in my system .. i mean i have no sound at all .. the "front left, front right" test works .. but no music no videos sounds .. nothing .. can i update with keeping my sound card functioning .. or back it up somehow ? ? ?
<pilif12p> Why can't i checkout an svn
<maco> SHumphrey: have you checked that it only happens when you use the graphical volume thingy or does it happen with alsamixer too? if alsamixer too, "ubuntu-bug linux" if just graphical, id guess pulseaudio "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio"
<pilif12p> thing
<pilif12p> i did sudo apt-get install svn and it wont work :s
<JoeShmo> maco, Jamed, HowDoI, I get it...thanks for the help....GRUB2 is new to me
<Dark_Shikari> wtf ubuntu doesn't come with vim
<MenZa> Dark_Shikari: correct.
<maco> Dark_Shikari: right, just nano. also, watch your language, even in abbreviations
<MenZa> Dark_Shikari: vi is included, however.
<Dark_Shikari> er, I don't see anything in "interfaces"
<maco> !pm | john316
<edbian> Dark_Shikari: Install vim if you want it...
<ubottu> john316: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dark_Shikari> edbian: I can't!
<Dark_Shikari> that's why I'm here
<maco> john316: also, SMP is enabled in the default kernel
<edbian> Dark_Shikari: O right, no network :P sorry
<Dark_Shikari>  /etc/network/interfaces says "auto lo" "iface lo inet loopback"
<Dark_Shikari> I don't see where I put my IP or gateway there
<edbian> Dark_Shikari: That's the loopback interface
<john316> do you know how to enable 2nd processor to act as hyperthreading
<Quan-Time> <-- new ubuntu convert... win7 annoyed me too much.. so far, WELL impresed.. anyway.. torrent client ? i was used to utorrent, but happy to try new things.. must have rss reader
<Quan-Time> ideas please
<Dark_Shikari> Quan-Time: azureus?
<edbian> Quan-Time: Torrents : Transmission
<Jamed> Quan-Time: transmission is installed by default and is great
<edbian> Quan-Time: RSS reader: firefox
<Quan-Time> edbian: cheers..
<Dark_Shikari> oh yeah, transmission's good.
<Dark_Shikari> edbian: that doesn't tell me how to add an IP.
<Dark_Shikari> and I can't man a text file
<john316> maco you lost me
<JoeShmo> Jamed HowDoI maco: update-grub wants to modify my menu.lst...???
<JoeShmo> lol
<edbian> Dark_Shikari: I'll pastebin mine as an example
<Quan-Time> cheers everyone.. ill work on it.
<justd> Jamed, o .. i have another problem ,, actully i've tried this 3 times now .. 3 fresh installs for ubuntu .. when ever i use "update manager" ,, i lose the sound in my system .. i mean i have no sound at all .. the "front left, front right" test works .. but no music no videos sounds .. nothing .. can i update with keeping my sound card functioning .. or back it up somehow ? ? ?
<HowDoI> JoeShmo, do you have grub or grub2 installed on the partition you're trying to update?
<maco> john316: having all your cpu cores or all your cpus in use is called Symmetric Multi-Processing or SMP. it is compiled into ubuntu's default kernel since 6.10 or 7.04 or thereabouts
<john316> i have 2gb and its lagging bad and running slow
<Jamed> justd: run group and tell me if you see adio there
<ctmjr> !info subversion| pilif12p:
<ubottu> 'pilif12p:' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<john316> so its already enabled
<Jamed> juq*audio
<JoeShmo> HowDoI: well when I boot, the menu says 1.9x beta but when I do grub --version in Ubuntu, it says 0.97
<pilif12p> i've got it.
<Jamed> justd: audio* ...argh cant type :)
<maco> john316: check your "free -m" output...maybe its laggy and slow because its swapping a lot?
<Tiders-> If I have my drives in RAID how can I install Ubuntu without Ubuntu thinking the two drives in RAID0 are seperate?
<justd> Jamed, run "group" .. what do you mean ^^
<HowDoI> JoeShmo, I know little about Grub, but it might be that you have multiple versions installed somehow
<justd> Jamed, sorry for your fingers :)
<Jamed> justd: open the terminal and type group
<john316> its only using 842
<Dark_Shikari> maco  / edbian: for some odd reason, unplugging the ethernet and replugging fixed it.  i.e. unplug, watch it say network unplugged, replug, wait until it says replugged again
<john316> total 1949
<justd> Jamed, No command 'group' found, did you mean:
<justd>  Command 'groupd' from package 'cman' (main)
<justd>  Command 'groups' from package 'coreutils' (main)
<justd> group: command not found
<john316> cached 454
<FloodBot1> justd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tiders-> ^raid
<Jamed> justd: oh its groups
<JoeShmo> HowDoI, the plot thickens....know any GRUB experts?
<justd> Jamed, lol ,, ok
<john316> waht your getting at though is taht the hyperthreading is already enabled?
<edbian> Dark_Shikari: http://pastebin.com/d254e7a10
<justd> Jamed, adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Tiders-> ^raid
<Dark_Shikari> edbian: ah k, easy enough.
<Jamed> justd: then run sudo gpasswd -a username audio
<Tiders-> No one here ever used Ubuntu with RAID?
<HowDoI> JoeShmo, No, but I read all the information I could find and then realized that the problem I had was my own fault.  I think as long as you don't have any weird needs for boot options, you can re-install Grub2 and it will auto-detect all your operating systems by itself
<Jason284> hello
<Jason284> i have questions aboiut ubuntu
<justd> Jamed, gpasswd: user 'username' does not exist
<justd> eee .. my username lol .. right
<Jamed> justd: u should replace it with you actual username
<justd> sorry ^^
<JoeShmo> HowDoI, my system is kind of unique....maybe I'll just do some more research...thanks for the insights
<Jamed> justd: np :)
<justd> Jamed, Adding user username to group audio
<john316> maco your saying my that both my processors are utilized already
<justd> which is justd ^^ << learning lol .. is this information "hackable" ? lol
<Jamed> justd: now you have to logout and login again. then come back and ill tell you what to do next
<justd> logout login again like restart .. or just logout and in  ?
<maco> john316: yes
<Jason284> how do i get linux to reconize my netgear 311v2 wireless card?
<john316> hmmm
<justd> << windows experience
<Jamed> justd: no restart just logout
<john316> ok thanks maco
<justd> Jamed, ok
<Jamed> justd: unlike windows you dont have to restart every half an hour :)
<laserdude> hello
<AnonnyMouse> hi guys. i've an Radeon HD 3450 running on karmic-64. reinstalled drivers from downloaded ati....run file, configured in catalyst gui, but still unable to get 3D-HA.
<AnonnyMouse> any ideas?
<greezmunkey> Jason284: try here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Dark_Shikari> maco: ok, next issue: sound doesn't work.
<maco> Dark_Shikari: im about to eat dinner. join #ubuntu-audio-help and see if anyone's around
<D> Jamed, ok back ^^
<D> me justd
<maco> Dark_Shikari: its an unofficial help channel but...eh. audio maintainer is always in there
<Jamed> D: run groups again and check if theres audio now
<textex> yop
<Guest59994> Jamed, ok
<Guest59994> Jamed, it's there now
<textex> i just tried installing ubuntu now. I got to the gnu and everything. Allthough when rebooting i just get to the bash
<textex> wheres the gui?
<Jamed> Guest59994: try to run alsamixer
<Jamed> Guest59994: btw seems like D is taken :=
<Guest59994> guest 59994 .. where did that come from .. running alsa mixer
<laserdude> textex: do you have an Internet connection?
<Guest59994> Jamed, ooh ... ok ^^
<ctmjr> AnonnyMouse: how do you know you do not have 3d? what errors do you get
<Jason284> @greezmunkey, i dont understand code, is there a driver i can install
<chu_> Why wouldn't Alt+Tab work? I have to use Ctrl+Alt+Tab?
<JustD> JustD now
<Jamed> Guest59994: so alsamixer works?
<Jamed> JustD: ok
<JustD> Jamed, it works
<Jamed> then you can quit it with esc and try play sound
<Jamed> JustD: it should work now
<Quan-Time> ok.. gnome panel.. is there extra info i can put on it ? like current network up / down speeds, /home space remaining, etc ??
<JustD> Jamed ,, :(
<textex> anyone?
<Jamed> JustD: why :( ?
<laserdude> textex.
<textex> shouldnt ubuntu just load to the gui?
<JustD> Jamed, it was working .. i said .. "If i run update manager" .. it will stop working .. second thing is .. now i'm asked to run "partial upgrade"
<laserdude> I was talking to you, man.
<JustD> so .. ?
<HowDoI> textex, did you install Ubuntu Desktop or some other version?
<textex> laserdude, sorry yeah i was connected to the net
<textex> installed desktop
<textex> but i have like two disks, how do i choose which one to install to?
<laserdude> ok. try running xorg
<greezmunkey> Jason284: waht code? I linked you to the troubleshooting guide.
<AnonnyMouse> hi guys. i've an Radeon HD 3450 running on karmic-64. reinstalled drivers from downloaded ati....run file, configured in catalyst gui, but still unable to get 3D-HA. any ideas?
<Jamed> JustD: many users have problems with sound in karmic. mostly you get thrown out of group audio, so you can just use sudo gpasswd -a justd audio again
<greezmunkey> s/waht/what
<laserdude> dosent matter.
<JustD> Jamed, i'll update and get back to you ^^
<HowDoI> textex, Are you installing Ubuntu from Windows or are you running a LiveCD?
<Jamed> JustD: ok
<samuel> hey everyone
<JustD> Jamed, what is "Partial update" anyway .. will it stay like that ?
<textex> HowDoI, i just burned 9,2?.Iso and ran it from startup
<textex> booted it, and installed
<samuel> I have a problem and I don't know if it has been fixed
<Jamed> JustD: i think some packages cant be upgraded yet, so its just "partial" and not "full"
<laserdude> ok. howdol's got this.
<JustD> Jamed, Plus .. i'm asked to remove package "adobe-flash*" .. should i remove ? .. before it made problems for me .. so i format ?
<HowDoI> textex, And you say that it is not booting to the desktop?  Is it stopping at a black screen with white text that says "Grub" at the top?
<samuel> I can't seem to get the grub bootloader menu on startup.
<JustD> Jamed, thanks for the info
<textex> HowDoI, yeah it stops at the grub thing
<samuel> I'm using grub 2 on 9.10
<samuel> I have downloaded custom kernels but I can't select the one I wish to use
<Jamed> JustD: well, i would remove it, because else you wont be able to upgrade
<JustD> Jamed, alright ,, here we go .. ^^
<burningatrocity> hey does anyone know how to get evolution mail to work?
<HowDoI> textex, I believe that it is asking you which Operating System you want to load.  If you have Windows or something else on your computer before installing Ubuntu, it might ask which one you want to load when it starts up.  You can use the arrow keys on your keyboard to select the one you want, then hit enter to continue
<burningatrocity> it never asks for password during setup, then when I try to get my email, it just sits there, never asking for password
<HowDoI> samuel, do you not see anything related to Grub at all when you boot?
<samuel> It does not say that..even when I press esc it does nothing but say "grub 2" and then boots
<textex> HowDoI, Well at the startup its does ask if i want to run XP or Ubuntu, when i choose ubuntu it goes to grub.
<JustD> Jamed, :( ,, can't update now
<JustD> Jamed, error
<samuel> I have heard that this is a problem
<CShadowRun> oh snap i just put pidgin into overdrive xD
<greezmunkey> burningatrocity, what type account do you need to connect to?
<HowDoI> samuel, Grub2 looks for the shift key to go to the boot selection menu, I believe
<burningatrocity> gmail
<burningatrocity> and it's set as pop.gmail.com
<burningatrocity> which is the correct email settings
<laserdude> textex: that's good. is there anything else about ubuntu in grub?
<greezmunkey> burningatrocity, I can tell you what I did, if you want.
<burningatrocity> ok sure
<burningatrocity> anything will help
<JustD> Jamed, An error occurred ,, the package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but i can't find an archive for it. E: internal error opening cache (1). please report
<LinuxGuy2009> Any others having issues with some apps and pulseaudio in 9.10 and have returned to a previous release?
<HowDoI> textex, When you select Ubuntu and press enter, does it take you back to the Grub screen each time?  Try hitting enter again?
<Jamed> JustD: it says please report so you should file a bug report on lanchpad
<Jamed> JustD: looks like a bug
<JustD> Jamed, gek .. how ?
<zen> #ubuntu-cn
<greezmunkey> burningatrocity: or link you to the site I copied from: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<Jamed> JustD: uhm lets see if ubottu has some info :)
<Jamed> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<textex> HowDoI, well first i choose what OS i want to boot, then it goes to grub, after i choose ubuntu.
<Jamed> JustD: there you go :)
<JustD> Jamed, :)  ok
<textex> So after that i can only do linux cmds, or reboot
<mahngiel> ardchoille: hey mate, thanks for the great theme to work and learn off of. i have just 'finished' round 1 of my theme design. how do i pull up twf to test it?
<HowDoI> textex, The boot selection menu IS Grub.  Can you describe in more detail what happens after you highlight Ubuntu and press enter?
<burningatrocity> ok so I have done all that, but it's never worked for me
<JustD> Jamed, soo .. that bug happened because of adding audio into groups .. or aah .. what ^^ ?
<Jamed> JustD: just report the error message of the update
<Bookman_> Is Evolution the best solution for email?  Mine keeps taking up tons of cpu time and it crashes
<gnubie> samuel;  if you're running gnome install do you have startup manager installed?
<spO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233   <-- this is why ati sucks, I haven't been able to play 1080p movies since karmic fresh install
<textex> HowDoI, first it says "do you want to run XP, or Ubuntu"
<orbisvicis> where is the package update log (dpkg.aptitute.synaptic) ?
<orbisvicis> /var/log/aptitude is empty
<Jamed> JustD: since no one seems to be in group audio i begin to wonder if it is even required to be in there
<textex> HowDoI, Then when i press Ubuntu, it tells me im in Grub, and gotta press "tab" if i need any help, and then it just stalls asking me for the next command
<zsy> hello
<orbisvicis> /var/log/dpkg.log
<zen> where i can download the mingming 's ppa?
<mahngiel> zsy: hi :)
<zen> the program can watch movies online
<zsy> use ubuntu-tweak
<HowDoI> textex, Ohhh, it seems that Grub is not properly installed, which probably means that  you somehow installed Ubuntu a little strangely.  This is beyond my knowledge.
<zsy> i just setup xfce
<zen> zsy. i did but i cant find the choice on twesk
<mahngiel> textex: can you cmd line any of your WMs or even x11?
<zsy> check every item ,in third soft
<zen> zsy
<zen> yes  i did it
<JustD> Jamed, thanks man ,, i'll just try to restart and see if things get better ^^ .. ja na
<textex> HowDoI, oki. Thanks for the helpt man. I gotta get some sleep anyways. Will try again tommorow.
<zsy> add sources
<zen> but i dont find the mingming - ppa
<textex> mahngiel, dont know. Lemme chk
<zen> do you know what ;s the matter?
<zen> zsy.？
<mahngiel> anybody here use widget factory?
<zsy> or you can add urls in /etc/apt/sources.list
<JustD> Jamed, oh .. and the problem isn't because of you .. it's because of "Adobe-flashplugin" .. how can i remove it ????
<Jamed> JustD: restart is always worth a try :)
<orbisvicis> hm /var/log/dpkg.log seems sparse
<Jamed> JustD: sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<steven__> hello new here need some help with wine anyone out there
<orbisvicis> any other package installation logs ?
<burningatrocity> ok so I completely deleted my account from evolution mail, and then started over again using the directions on that website, and it finally asked for my password
<jacobo> hello everybody, first time around here. Thank you for all your help!
<Jamed> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in karmic
<BioVorE> !info flash-nonfree
<ubottu> Package flash-nonfree does not exist in karmic
<Jamed> JustD: er.. im confused now ubottu says it doesnt exist
<Tiders-> !RAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<steven__> sorry dont know how this all works, so i will just write and see if anybody anwers
<hk47xx> hi. how I can remap the buttons of my remote control, I just want to swap 'ChannelUp' for 'Up'?
<Jamed> BioVorE: read JustDs messages he has some adobe-flashplugin package
<Shoe> How do I do a search on my external hard drive? Like, if I'm searchin for a certain file?
<mahngiel> Shoe: use the search feature once you're in the dir
<zsy> zen , ok?
<Shoe> mahngiel, oh wow, duh. Sorry.
<Shoe> Didn't even see it
<JustD> Jamed,
<mahngiel> Shoe: you can even begin typing it from the dir
<steven__> hmm. never installed ubuntu before,
<Jamed> JustD: yeah?
<JustD> Jamed, Reading package lists... Done
<JustD> Building dependency tree
<JustD> Reading state information... Done
<JustD> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<FloodBot1> JustD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JustD> any aah .. other way to remove it ?
<mahngiel> !paste | JustD
<ubottu> JustD: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<IdleOne> JustD: re-download the package and then reinstall
<Jamed> JustD: that package should not exist anyways so as i said i am confuse now
<JustD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/334930/
<JustD> i just download it to play "vidoes" on youtube ..
<JustD> it asks for it
<steven__> i have an internet radio, and want to broadcast from an ubuntu prg..... does anyone know how or do i have to stay by windows and use sam or winamp
<IdleOne> JustD: after reinstalling you can then apt-get remove package and install flash from the repos
<Jamed> JustD: oh you should have installed flashplugin-nonfree instead
<JustD> ee .. i don't know
<JustD> now i have to remove it ?
<JustD> but how
<JustD> IdleOne, how man ?
<Jamed> JustD: where did you get it?
<IdleOne> JustD: read what I said :)
<JustD> Jamed, Adobe site .. link from Youtube sites
<Jamed> JustD: download it again, install it again and then remove it like IdleOne said
<JustD> idleOne, let me try
<JustD> ok guys
<steven__> ok.... nobody writes here,
<steven__> was just a question thought i might get some help
<IdleOne> steven__: check out IDJC
<IdleOne> steven__: patience is a virtue
<steven__> idjc where
<Jamed> !patience | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<steven__> thanks idleone
<IdleOne> steven__: Synaptic Package Manager in System> Admin...
<_kane> how do you download m s n or hamachi
<steven__> ok i will have a look be back in a min, thanks
<_kane> to work
<JustD> Jamed, IdleOne, it says could not open "thename.deb" .. might be corrupted .. check permissions
<IdleOne> JustD: ok open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install -f
<JustD> IdleOne, same as i pasted before
<Obsidian333> If someone can help with Empathy, how do I get it to connect to a chatroom on Yahoo? There arent any servers listed.
<JustD> Obsidian333: i use Pidgin .. works nicely with yahoo chat
<mahngiel> any theme creators in here?
<JustD> actully .. i'm not sure lol
<Jamed> JustD: just a general hint: never download porgramms from the internet before looking for it being available in the ubuntu repos
<JustD> no one replied to me then .. but i didn't really check ,, but it gets you in the room .. and you can see everyone types
<JustD> Jamed, it says it's for linux .. and i had no experince ^^
<ChaseM1991> i hate my lapto
<ChaseM1991> laptop
<Obsidian333> JustD I have another issue maybe you can help with..can i msg you?
<ChaseM1991> i installed ubuntu and spent the last three days figuring out the sound, then my audio jack doesnt work anymoe
<hk47xx> hi. how can I remap the buttons of my remote control, I just want to swap 'ChannelUp' for 'Up'?
<IdleOne> JustD: How are you trying to install that package?
<Jamed> JustD: yeah, but remember that from now on and you will most likely have much less problems like that
<steven__> just taken IDJC but i cannot see where its landet
<JustD> Jamed, thanks man
<Obsidian333> How do I clear out a failed isntall on a package?
<JustD> IdleOne, actually .. it works ,,, videos were loading ok .. but when i try to use "update manager" it stops
<IdleOne> steven__: it should be in your Applications menu
<UnifiedTheory> Anyone running backtrack 4?
<steven__> ok will look
<steven__> thanks
<Jamed> JustD: now the only thing i can advise you is to reinstall ubuntu and install flashplugin-nonfree for the youtube vids
<JustD> nonfree ??
<JustD> what is it ?? .. who to install it ?
<IdleOne> JustD: no need to reinstall ubuntu :)
<JustD> IdleOne: maaaan :D .. how ?
<maco> JustD: adobe's. nonfree as in not-free-as-in-speech
<Jamed> JustD: because it in no open source programm
<maco> JustD: because its proprietary, not FOSS
<JustD> maco, loool ,, ok thanks
<Obsidian333> How do I clear out a failed isntall on a package?
<JustD> IdleOne, .. any ideas ???
<JustD> ok Jamed,, how to install it ?
<Jamed> IdleOne: still ideas? i ran out :(
<IdleOne> JustD: I am not sure how to get rid of that package. btw the -nonfree does not mean you have to pay for it.
<SeaPhor> any one familiar with setting up raid0 of 2 drives, from the bios so that Ubuntu will see the single drive,,, and set up correctly?
<Jamed> JustD: sudo apt-get install flshplugin-nonfree
<JustD> cool cool guys ,, now about removing that package .. IdleOne, heeelp lol
<canthus13> what's the command to reprocess /etc/fstab?
<R1_> Hello. I've been stucking on this for several hours now and desperately need help. I had ubuntu and windows7 dual boot on my laptop and I upgraded my ubuntu to 9.10. After the upgrade, there were too many things wrong with ubuntu so i decided to do a fresh install of it. However.... I did not know where to begin so I figured I'd put in the liveCD and delete the linux partitions. I couldn't do that because it said they were locked so i
<R1_> chose to format the partition my ubuntu was on instead. Can someone please help? Thanks....
<zen> zsy.  it is really a mass
<tonyyarusso> canthus13: mount -a iirc
<zen> i cant stand it
<JustD> Jamed, eeeh .. it dosent work too .. same problem with that adobe-flashplugin
<Quirkly> anyone know of something to generate a playlist for use with rhythmbox? something that for example, takes x number of random songs from music collection into the playlist?
<JustD> maybe i have to google lol
<IdleOne> maco: he installed adobe-flashplugin and not package manager says it needs to be reinstalled but can't find the package. any ideas?
<sexcopter> hi, i'm wanting to set up a daily backup of my schoolwork folder to my dropbox folder... is rsync/cron what i want? It should be 2-way backup
<Jamed> JustD: i guess it is because you have to get rid of abobe-flashplugin
<maco> IdleOne: its in the partner repository
<IdleOne> s/not/now
<Obsidian333> How do I clear out a failed install on a package?
<Jamed> JustD: dont know how though
<JustD> Jamed, you're right i guess
<JustD> i'm waiting for
<IdleOne> JustD: check your Software Sources and make sure you have the Partner repo enabled
<JustD> IdleOne, to show up with a solution :)
<R1_> Hello. I've been stucking on this for several hours now and desperately need help. I had ubuntu and windows7 dual boot on my laptop and I upgraded my ubuntu to 9.10. After the upgrade, there were too many things wrong with ubuntu so i decided to do a fresh install of it. However.... I did not know where to begin so I figured I'd put in the liveCD and delete the linux partitions. I couldn't do that because it said they were locked so i
<R1_> chose to format the partition my ubuntu was on instead. Now I'm stuck at this point not knowing whether to continue and install into the formatted linux partition or to still try and delete the linux partitions before reinstalling. Can someone please help? Thanks....
<greezmunkey> sexcopter, you could use ubuntuone (i think) to synchronize two machines' folders
<tishikawa1> is it possible to make redundant printer servers?
<JustD> IdleOne, where's that Partner Repo thing ?
<sexcopter> greezmunkey: dropbox does the same job as ubuntuone, i'm just looking for syncing two local folders
<Obsidian333> How do I clear out a failed install on a package?
<JustD> IdleOne, where's that Partner Repo thing ?
<b0nn> hrm, Im looking for some help with wifi. I had a working wifi network, but now, for reasons I have no idea about I cannot get my Aspire on to connect to my adhoc network, any ideas where to start?
<spO> how do i  install new language fonts? i want to install polish
<b0nn> Obsidian333: apt-get -purge
<IdleOne> JustD: System > Admin > Software Sources check the first 4 boxes on the Ubuntu software tab
<tishikawa1> R1_: do you have data you want to save from the drive
<IdleOne> JustD: then reload when it asks you to
<JustD> IdleOne, first 4 are checked already
<R1_> tishikawal, I still have my windows 7 that i want to be untouched
<JustD> IdleOne: i didn't do anything .. what to do now
<IdleOne> JustD: got me
<R1_> tishikawal, i just want to delete all the linux partitions so i can run the livecd and it'll remake them and do a clean install
<IdleOne> JustD: sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin   -- what does that give you?
<taotree> I just installed ubuntu 9.1, I have two monitors and I configured two monitors via the preferences (unchecked mirror) and they both show, but I cannot drag a window from one monitor to the other.
<greezmunkey> sexcopter, you should be able to write a cron script, but I'd look around, there may already be a system for that which you can use.
<JustD> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334930/
<IdleOne> JustD: I don't know
<JustD> reinstall then ... :(
<IdleOne> JustD: not yet
<JustD> ?
<JustD> ^^ :D cool
<JustD> i'll restart and get back .. maybe things work better ^^
<JustD> you look for smething plz .. IdleOne
<IdleOne> JustD: be patient and ask now and again in here someone knows the answer
<JustD> sounds good ^^
<JustD> brb
<steven__> ok looking good but howw do i put the stream info inside or where can i get a user manuel
<IdleOne> steven__: IDJC has a website with FAQ
<jrib> IdleOne: just do the "exit 0" trick in the prerm and postinst scripts for justd
<IdleOne> jrib: sorry I don't know that trick
<steven__> ok, i will go for a look, thanks idleone
<greezmunkey> sexcopter, check out Krusader, I think you're done :)
<IdleOne> jrib: will pay attention to you while you explain to him
<IdleOne> :)
<jrib> IdleOne: packages have prerm and postinst scripts (and others) that get saved to /var/lib/dpkg/info/package_name.* (so you can edit them).  When justd tries to reinstall the package he is going to get an error that the script did not complete successfully, so you can edit the script and just put "exit 0" on the second line.  I have to go thus why I handed off to you :)
<zen> R1 ; i think you couldn't delete the part , it will let you laptop stay in starting
<zen> nothing can be changed
<lasivian> how do I see what "type" of wireless network card I have for Kismet?
<spO> tex live is what is used to display foriegn language characters   even if the language is in a subtitle file for mplayer?
<rockmanstar> 大家好
<rockmanstar> 射了？
<spO> damn
<maco> !cn | rockmanstar
<ubottu> rockmanstar: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rockmanstar> ?
<spO> maco, what about me?
<rockmanstar> What?
<spO> rockmanstar, go to #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> rockmanstar, english here only
<rockmanstar> Sorry.
 * maco rearranges bazhang's sentence
<JustD> back guys ^^
<JustD> what is the fastest way to upload a screenshot ?
<bazhang> !imagebin | JustD
<ubottu> JustD: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<rockmanstar> But how in?
<JustD> bazhing, what dose that ! means ?
<rockmanstar> ubuntu-cn
<arand> When I define specific interface settings in /etc/network/interfaces and similarly when I remove them, how do I (diss/re)associate NetworkManager to that interface without having to reboot?
<Jamed> rockmanstar: /join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> rockmanstar, /join #channelname
<ziroday> rockmanstar: do /join #ubuntu-cn
<steven__> as i said it looks good but even on the hp it does not tell you how i can put the stream encoders in and stream
<yang_> Hey, wierd permission error... i am in src group . directory group is src, cant list conents or cd. other perms apply to me. ...? why?
<lyrae> with xchat, can i disable messages when a user enter and leaves the chan?
<IdleOne> jrib: exit 0 will re-install the package without error or just ignore it?
<bazhang> lyrae, right click channel name
<JustD> IdleOne, Jamed, still here .. i got something ;)
<rww> lyrae: right click the channel in the channel switcher, then I think it's Settings > Hide Joins/Parts in the menu that comes up
<yang_> anybody help w/ the quick perms issue?
<Jamed> IdleOne: it just does nothing and reports success
<JustD> Jamed, IdleOne, check this out
<JustD>            I have found a workaround to solve this issue manually, though this should be fixed properly with a patch. You need to delete this file as root:
<JustD> rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm And then you can reinstall it again.
<yang_> can sudo ls -l /usr/src ... can ls with my user i am in src group. src group owns dir
<IdleOne> Jamed: so it lies
<jrib> IdleOne: it installs the package without doing what the script wants to do (to properly debug, you need to read script and see where it fails)
<Jamed> IdleOne: but since it should only be removed that would be a solution i guess
<IdleOne> steven__: please do not dcc chat me. if you have question ask in the channel
<jrib> IdleOne: night
<yang_> ...? anybody help?
<IdleOne> night jrib and thank you for the trick
<IdleOne> JustD: so it reinstalled it?
<yang_> what does this mean "Permission denied"
<JustD> IdleOne: Error removing file: Permission denied
<yang_> sudo command
<JustD> IdleOne, when i try to delete the file
<IdleOne> JustD: sudo rm blah/blah/restofcommand
<yang_> sudo rm
<yang_> any way ...
<_kane> how do you download hamachi
<starcannon> yang_ it means you need to run the command as sudo or a some other user with permissions on the command or file your attempting.
<yang_> starcannon: i check permission. i am part of the group. group has rwx
<yang_> starcannon: /usr/src, has 770 owned by src. i am part of src. can not even list contents
<_kane> hi any one ow do you download m s n and others like
<carlosqueso> _kane: your best bet to use msn is using pidgin
<Jamed> !msn | _kane
<ubottu> _kane: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<starcannon> yang_ did the files your trying to work with get put there as sudo or some other user. Even though they are in /usr/source they could still have different ownerships
<yang_> starcannon: to 777 and i can ls and write so why do i get other permissions?
<yang_> starcannon: i can even list dir ... chmod -R 770 /usr/src
<_kane> thax
<carlosqueso> no prob
<yang_> starcannon: they are owned by src tho.
<yang_> starcannon: root*
<starcannon> yang_ maybe start here http://webmasterworkshop.com/guides/chmod_guide.shtml
<lasivian> how can I tell what driver is being used for my wifi?
<KaAttaKilla> got a quick question, whats: xrandr --size 1280x768 changes my screen... how do i also get it to set refresh rate @ 60hertz?
<yang_> starcannon: i no how to chmod . permissions look rite to me. i can pastinbin.ca them for you to see.
<starcannon> lasivian lsmod perhaps
<yang_> starcannon: i dont understand why i cant get if perms are correct
<lasivian> thanks
<melrockz> hey guys n ladies, how to install lame encoder on Ubuntu 9.04... plz help me out
<yang_> starcannon: ..?
<melrockz> hey guys n ladies, how to install lame encoder on Ubuntu 9.04... plz help me out
<spO> what is the miniumum install for karmic?
<yang_> sp0 there is a mini iso for ubuntu
<spO> how much for the regular desktop
<yang_> sp0 you pick up packages
<yang_> o you mean hardware reqs?
<melrockz> hey guys n ladies, how to install lame encoder on Ubuntu 9.04... plz help me out
<KaAttaKilla> what is the xrandr command to change my refresh rate?
<spO> what is the mimimum hard drive space needed?  2gb?
<jafer> hi every one
<yang_> does someone wanna help me verify permission on a directoy?
<khelvan> Hello, can someone help me figure out what client I can use and how to download torrents on a headless server via SSH?
<yang_> rtorrent
<melrockz> gstreamer lame encoder
<usser> melik, sudo apt-get install lame
<JustD> IdleOne, Jamed, Oooookay ,,, it didn't reinstall ,, neither remove ,, BUT .. the partial upgrade is going ok .. downloading 142 files now .. gonna take an hour at my slow connection .. plz .. what's the command again for installing the "good" nonfree flash thing ?
<soyporti> if i have a ext3 partition damage and I format that to NTFS instead, the chance of recovering the files with a recovery software changes?
<scuffed> is there a program to monitor network traffic through apache?
<KaAttaKilla> anyone know the xrandr command to change refresh rate? xrander --size 1280x768 changes size but its the wrong refresh and i cant see anything
<frogzoo> soyporti: changes to zero
<melrockz> lame is installed, but i can't rip a cd to mp3 using sound-juicer...
<IdleOne> JustD: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree <---think that is that package name
<JustD> IdleOne, Cool ^^
<scuffed> please pm me with the answer if you know of one thank you.
<JustD> IdleOne, Adobe flash error package problem FIX
<JustD> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm
<JustD> reinstall
<JustD> then
<JustD> sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<JustD> then
<FloodBot1> JustD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> JustD: you can't beat the bot :P
<soyporti> how can i recover files on an ext3 partition that is damage? testdisk did not help.
<JustD> lol ,, tehehe;)
<JustD> IdleOne, http://paste.ubuntu.com/334943/
<KaAttaKilla> anyone know the xrandr command to change refresh rate? xrander --size 1280x768 changes size but its the wrong refresh and i cant see anything
<IdleOne> JustD: so you got it working now?
<spO> how much hard drive space do you need to install desktop ubuntu?   2gb 4gb , what?
<zen> #ubuntu-cn
<khelvan> yang_: Is there a way I can run rtorrent via an SSH tunnel without killing the rtorrent process when I kill the tunnel?
<JustD> i'm not sure .. but i think it would .. now the "update manager is downloading"
<yang_> i dont know
<JustD> which is a good sign .. before ,, it didn't run ^^
<IdleOne> spO:  10GB would be better
<Alan502> it seems that i cannot ./configure when a directory is in an ntfs partition, is there a way i can ./configure without having to move my files to an etx3 partition?
<IdleOne> JustD: glad you figured it out
<rww> spO: the official requirements are 4GB minimum, 8GB recommended.
<JustD> IdleOne, glad you told me to wait ^^
<rww> ubottu: requirements | sp0
<ubottu> sp0: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<JustD> IdleOne, and helped a lot too :)
<Om3Ddragon> hey guys utorrent is the best im getting 3 mb per sec/ im just connected to 30 seeds
<KaAttaKilla> sigh...
<IdleOne> JustD: re-installing the OS is absolutely the last thing you should do after you have tried everything twice :)
<arand> After having defined specific interface settings in /etc/network/interfaces, how do I disable that and reassociate NetworkManager to that interface _without_ having to reboot?
<KaAttaKilla> anyone at all know the xrandr command to change refresh rate? xrander --size 1280x768 changes size but its the wrong refresh and i cant see anything
<usser> arand, sudo service networking restart
<Alan502> is there a way i can ./configure in ntfs partitions? it seems that i can only compile on etx3 partitions...
<Dreamglider> Why does Ubuntu insist on having the cooling fan running even if the temperature is 30 deg celcius ?
<greezmunkey> arand: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<frogzoo> Alan502: you'll have all sorts of permissions issues
<JustD> IdleOne, ok ok ,, more questions LOL ... i see everyone say ex3 ex3 .. mine is ex4 .. is that ok ?
<lstarnes> JustD: yes
<JustD> what's the diffrence anywa ?
<lstarnes> JustD: ext4 is a new filesystem based on ext3 that is meant to replace it
<HowDoI> KaAttaKilla, try adding the -r YourRefreshRate or --rate YourRefreshRate
<IdleOne> JustD: 9.10 defaults to ext4 file system. yes it's ok
<frogzoo> !ext4
<JustD> ooh .. cool
<JustD> what do that "!" means ?
<frogzoo> it pipes command to the bot
<IdleOne> !bot > JustD
<jafer> how to hack wireless networks
<ubottu> JustD, please see my private message
<Alan502> yeah, frogzoo , i have figured out that ntfs brings me lots of problems of that type. But, can i ./configure in ntfs with some command or something?
<lstarnes> JustD: in this channel, messages starting with a ! are read as commands or questions for ubottu
<mab> jafer: very carefully
<soyporti> <frogzoo> do you have any idea of what can i do to recover at least some ofthe files? gparted failed on me.
<lstarnes> ubottu: ext4
<IdleOne> JustD: !something triggers ubottu to send info on said trigger
<melrockz> there is a problem with gstreamer; it doesnt recognise libmp3lame0 to convert files to mp3
<frogzoo> soyporti: no idea, sorry
<Richard_Simmons> What's the command to have xrandr change the resolution of a specific X session, such as if I want to change the resolution of a computer via SSH?
<JustD> !ext4
<soyporti> <frogzoo> thanks anyway
<HowDoI> jafer, if you want to learn penetration testing on your own network, try installing and learning aircrack-ng
<lstarnes> JustD: it's not working
<JustD> oooh.. cool
<lstarnes> JustD: the bot does not know about ext4
<lasivian> hrrm, didn't work. Anyone know what driver a "02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series" would use
<arghh2d2> Richard_Simmons: man xrandr?
<frogzoo> Alan502: my guess is it will depend on the particular app, but if you're asking this question, debugging the issues is beyond your skills anyhow
<JustD> yeah i figured ^^
<jafer> thanks man
<greezmunkey> !being_smart
<lstarnes> JustD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4 might be useful
<melrockz> what is the best way to rip cd's to mp3
<JustD> THanks ^^
<frogzoo> melrockz: many people swear by sound juicer
<mab> lasivian: if you take the model number, and the serial number, and go to intel's download driver page, and do a search... I betcha something'll come up.
<lstarnes> JustD: also, search google for "ext4 vs ext3"
<arghh2d2> melrockz: many people swear by "command line"
<JustD> lstarnes, will do ^^ ,, thanks
<Alan502> frogzoo: ah ok, i've been thinking to rather format it to fat32; will that help?
<arand> usser: greezmunkey: that does not work. although, it seems that restarting the NM application might... (Will be testing later)
<lasivian> mab, I don;t know, it's inside a netbook
<melrockz> sound juicer doesn't work 4 me...
<jafer> is their any way to make recover forr ubuntu
<frogzoo> Alan502: obviously not
<melrockz> sound juicer just doesn't display the option to convert to mp3
<greezmunkey> arand, did not know you had NM up, it kind of takes over don't cha know!
<TheCash> can someone help me with getting my 1240x1024 resolution working
<IdleOne> melrockz: install ubuntu-restricted-extras maybe. just guessing
<scuffed> does anyone know of a program/script anything to tell me the statistics of apache? visitors. unique visits, ip addresses etc.etc, pleae pm if you know
<lexvegas>  /msg NickServ identify Pi=3.1415926
<JustD> ok .. anyone know about Empathy ,, Evolution mail, i had two issues ,, first ,, it "Deletes" the mails in inbox .. shifting them to "Deleted" in the website "windowslive.com" while in "inbox" in the software itself ,, second thing .. it don't "send" .. i'm trying to hook it up with @live.com mail .. anyone know exactly how .. cuz i tried google for days .. nothing worked properly
<mab> lasivian: well, that would complicate matters!
<arghh2d2> melrockz: its in the preferences, if not then you probly dont even have the codecs to play an mp3
<Alan502> frogzoo: well, i barely understand this stuff about filesystem types. I guess there's nothing i can do to it. I'll keep moving my files to my etx3 partition to ./configure them. Thanks :)
<IdleOne> lexvegas: change your password
<frogzoo> NM on koala seems a bit better behaved
<JustD> ok .. anyone know about Empathy ,, Evolution mail, i had two issues ,, first ,, it "Deletes" the mails in inbox .. shifting them to "Deleted" in the website "windowslive.com" while in "inbox" in the software itself ,, second thing .. it don't "send" .. i'm trying to hook it up with @live.com mail .. anyone know exactly how .. cuz i tried google for days .. nothing worked properly
<TheCash> can someone help me with getting my 1240x1024 resolution working
<soloact_> Looking for a walkthrough: Jaunty 64-bit, had Radeon 9800, temporarily had an old Creative nVidia card, now have Radeon HD 3850, Live CD will only boot to compatibility mode. In regular mode, or normal hdd boot, I get almost a black screen. Am currently in the recovery shell, as Video is unusable at the moment. Am thinking I may have to get rid of all Video drivers except mesa, but don't know how or what commands to type in.
<melrockz> arghh2d2, i tried everything...
<etfb> TheCash: what does Google say?
<lasivian> mab, it seems odd that there isn't a way to see what drivers are currently loaded
<melrockz> arghh2d2, i tried everything...
<arghh2d2> melrockz: can you play mp3's?
<melrockz> yes
<TheCash> ive found a few things but I dont understand them, I started using lunix today
<jbag> hellp
<jbag> hello*
<etfb> TheCash, do you know the model number of your video card?
<TheCash> no
<TheCash> how do I find it?
<lasivian> I mean the thing has loaded a wifi driver, it's now a total secret what that driver is?
<TheCash> this computer is old btw
<etfb> TheCash, then you need to find it.  Let me see if I can remember how you do that...
<KaAttaKilla> ok im having a really hard time here, can anyone help me with xrandr>?!?!
<lyrae> bazhang, rww didnt find any of those
<IdleOne> TheCash: try lspci | grep VGA
<TheCash> ok
<etfb> IdleOne, TheCash: beat me by mere seconds!
<arghh2d2> melrockz: then i dont know what to say... you could try installing k3b which basically does everything you could possibly do to a cd/dvd as in rip/burn
<melrockz> i can play, but cant encode mp3's
<TheCash> lol
<etfb> TheCash, in my case, this gives a result like "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<etfb> "
<etfb> Then I type <<Mobility Radeon HD 3650 ubuntu resolution>> into Google and go searching.
<TheCash> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 86C326 5598/6326 (rev 0b)
<TheCash> ok ill brb
<arghh2d2> thanks for the warning
<etfb> My laptop crashes when I wake it up from Suspend.  Is this a common complaint?  It used to be fine, but some time during the life of my Jaunty installation it stopped working.
<soloact_> Anyone guide me per my post of 20:47?
<buntuskiffler> hi, anybody have ATI Video working with new ubuntu?
<arghh2d2> etfb: you need twice as much swap as you have ram for hibernation to work right..dont know about suspend
<soloact_> buntuskiffler, I only got it to work with live cd in Compatibility Mode. I'm here looking for a solution, too.
<buntuskiffler> yeah
<frogzoo> etfb: suspend flip/flops working not working most kernel updates
<frogzoo> etfb: roll back to your previous kernel & done
<soloact_> I don't even get a bot response :(
<buntuskiffler> soloact_: what kind of card do you have?
<KaAttaKilla> anyone here yet that can help me with xrandr?
<soloact_> buntuskiffler Radeon HD 3850, supposed to work. Radeon 9800 Pro worked with Jaunty64
 * buntuskiffler gots a 1800xl
<mikebuntu> doesn't 1.5 Mb/s seem slow for transferring files over my home wifi network?
<KaAttaKilla> ...i guess i dont need to use ubuntu after all..
<buntuskiffler> yeah but how else will you handbrake?
<buntuskiffler> :P
<spO> mike, whenver i used wifi, it was usually not for gaming or something
<maco> KaAttaKilla: you havent actually said what you want to do with xrandr. how could anyone help?
<Meshezabeel> firefox keeps showing it is using over 100% of CPU when running "top", how is this possible?
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, you're not going to give up that easy are you? What's the problem?
<KaAttaKilla> macro i have, several times over the last hour
<BioVorE> Meshezabeel: multicore processor?
<khelvan> KaAttaKilla, You don't "need" to use Ubuntu because no one, within one minute of you asking, helped you with a question about xrandr? :P
<mikebuntu> Well I'm not gaming... just transferring my iTunes library. I temporarily moved it to another computer so I could restore and not worry about losing the files... 3hrs for 10GB
<maco> KaAttaKilla: i just see "can someone help me with xrandr?" over and over...
<KaAttaKilla> no i asked several times.. ive been here for quite a while
<maco> KaAttaKilla: anyay, mind repeating for those who just walked in?
<mikebuntu> sorry, 2 hrs for 10GB
<IdleOne> KaAttaKilla: please restate your question
<xim_> is there a command i can type to bring up a simple dialog box with a given string and an OK button?
<imatech> anyone know the ftp site for os downloads?
<KaAttaKilla> my question is, xrandr --size 1280x768 changes the size, but it messes up the refresh rate, how can i get it to 60?
<mikebuntu> I calculate that to roughly 1.5 Mb/s... I'm on Apple Airport Extreme... just seems like that's slow. I get 1 Mb/s downloading from the internet.
<imatech> !ftp site for ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JustD> ok let's say i used "Locate" to search for a file .. then i see the path .. if i want to open it using terminal .. what do i do .. fastest way ?
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, you need to be doing that business in your xorg.conf file
<imatech> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<maco> greezmunkey: nuh uh
<KaAttaKilla> for some reason kde and gnome both default my display to 1600x1200 and i only see the upper left of my screen
<etfb> frogzoo, hard to do on a fresh install of Karmic... but regardless, it's been like this for the last three or four kernels.
<IdleOne> imatech: download.ubuntu.com
<khelvan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<imatech> !ask
<maco> KaAttaKilla: pastebin the output of plain "xrandr"
<greezmunkey>  maco, educate me.
<maco> greezmunkey: the point of xrandr is to let you make such changes on the fly without xorg.conf
<imatech> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey ah its u, i never got kde to fully boot, gnome WILL boot but the resolution is way off
<JustD> ok let's say i used "Locate" to search for a file .. then i see the path .. if i want to open it using terminal .. what do i do .. fastest way ?
<greezmunkey>  maco, I agree, but it's not perminant, like commiting it to xorg.conf :p
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey actually got the system booted all the way up and online now
<maco> greezmunkey: you can put xrandr commands in /etc/gdm/Init/Default to make them take effect at gdm and last throughout your session
<IdleOne> JustD: gedit /path/to/file
<mikebuntu> Oh well
<JustD> i have to type the whole path, no other ways using terminal
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, right on! :)
<KaAttaKilla> ok i got this system running on a live CD, i wont install it on this laptop till i get it working... what can i do to resize the display to it's native 1280x768 60hrz
<maco> KaAttaKilla: can you do that pastebin i asked for?
<KaAttaKilla> right now its default is 1600x1200
<Meshezabeel> KaAttaKilla: why you trying to kill the twins?
<Kage_Jittai> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/timelord
<IdleOne> JustD: you want it to guess? :)
<maco> Kage_Jittai: what about?
<KaAttaKilla> Meshezabeel kill the twins?
<Kage_Jittai> maco: the future of kubuntu
<maco> Kage_Jittai: i know. but why are you pasting here?
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, ok if your on a live CD then xrandr is about all you can do, but - once you find the settings that work for your gear, write it down for your actual instal!
<JustD> IdleOne, loooool .. no no ... i mean like "find" and a command like "Open" or something
<Meshezabeel> KaAttaKilla:  It is what your nick means is it not?
<Kage_Jittai> maco: spreading the word...
<yang_> how do i determine what moduales to get when compling kernal?
<JustD> one line .. Bom .. it opens
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: my brother is driving into town to pick up the system now... im down to my last 30 min to get it done... ive been asking here for over an hour and im running out of time
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: what do i need to do?
<IdleOne> JustD: gedit /path/to/file is one line
<JustD> ^^ i mean with the "search"
<buntuskiffler> did the new ubuntu mess up LXDE? it looks way diff
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: xrandr --size 1280x768 puts teh wrong refresh rate and i cant see very well... it is way messed up
<JustD> IdleOne, anyway .. it's cool ^^ :)
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, have you done an install to the hard drive, or are you just running live cd?
<JustD> so IdleOne, u know about Evolution Mail ?
<KaAttaKilla> Meshezabeel and no, my name is derived from a diety
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: im on a live CD, i dont wanna wipe windows till i know i can get the settings right
<IdleOne> JustD: nope sorry. I use gmail
<JustD> Gmail .. cool
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, fair enough. Do you know what your display is capable of?
<maco> KaAttaKilla: what is "xrandr"'s output? please pastebin. i want to see what refresh rates it offers for that mode. also, --size is deprecated isnt it? should be using the mode
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, and your display adapter?
<JustD> IdleOne, ok .. about "audio converstaion" ,, what's the best on Ubuntu
<JustD> i mean .. between Ubuntu and Windows
<Orphee> does any1 knows any software like xvidcap but that also records audio?
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: its native is 1280x768 60hz... in windows
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: i am not positive on display adapter no, it has no dedicated graphics, im guessing is virtual intel
<IdleOne> JustD: sorry? what is it you want to do?
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, maco is right, paste your xrandr output to start with.
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: im awesome in windows.. but linux talk is greek to me... i dunno what that means or how to do it
<IdleOne> !paste | KaAttaKilla
<ubottu> KaAttaKilla: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<JustD> IdleOne, I want to have an "Audio Conversation" or " a call" .. like "Skype" actully .. where can i run my skype account from "ubuntu" with good voice calls ?
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: i AM online on this machine now though... it would be awesome as is if the screen didnt cut off on bottom and right sides
<IdleOne> !skype | JustD
<ubottu> JustD: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: im not on IRC on the same machine
<El_Peke> wenas :)
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, open up a browser go to paste.ubuntu.com, then run xrandr in a terminal, and paste the result into your browser.
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: im chatting on my laptop, working on my brothers
<El_Peke> alguien q sepa español ?
<maco> !es | El_Peke
<ubottu> El_Peke: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JustD> IdleOne, Aren't you the best :)
<maco> KaAttaKilla: then do the pastebin on there, then retype the url (itll be short) here
<JustD> IdleOne, Arigatou Goziamasu !! lol
<IdleOne> JustD: heh far from the best. I don't even get on the list of best
<khelvan> How can I check available disk space by partition in the terminal?
<Carborane> All of the sudden ubuntu can't open my USB headset for playback
<cn28h> khelvan, df -h
<fotoflo> hi all. id like to install an ubuntu server in a vm
<khelvan> cn28h - thanks
<fotoflo> should i get the 64 bit version or the 32 bit version? (
<maco> fotoflo: up to you
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, once you paste, you will see a new url in the address bar, paste the url back here.
<JustD> IdleOne, .. good lyrics and rhyming too ,, lol  ,, thanks for the help man ^^
<IdleOne> JustD: welcome
<fotoflo> maco: whats the dif
<centHOGG> so ATI Video doesn't work with new ubuntu?
<El_Peke> alguien q sepaa hablar españok q este en esta sala xD'
<lat> Why am I getting this after upgrade to 9.10?  E: tex-common: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334954/
<IdleOne> El_Peke: entra en #ubuntu-es
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, yikes, 1600x1200, no wonder your having problems!
<KaAttaKilla> exactly
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: and when i use xrandr --size 1280x768... my screen goes way wacky.. im guessing cuz the refresh rate is way off
<xim_> is there a command i can type to bring up a simple dialog box with a given string and an OK button?
<KaAttaKilla> i have to blind type xrandr -s 0 to get back
<anteaya> I am logged into a remote server over a vpn using ssh. I am feeling that I should log off rather than just quitting the terminal with Ctrl+C & Ctrl+D. Neither logoff nor exit have terminated the ssh. Should I logoff or does it matter?
<maco> fotoflo: need a 64bit vm to run the 64bit version. 64bit can use >4GB of ram though i doubt youll allocate that much to a vm anyway..
<noelferreira> hi. is possible to activade 2 fingers scrool in the keyboard's di novo edge keypad?
<zoggnoff> .  /etc/network/interfaces Does not work on Boot-up but /etc/init.d/networking restart command works
<maco> xim_: yeah im trying to remember how to do it...hang on
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: this is being a nightmare :'(
<centHOGG> Ubuntu without ATI Video?
<maco> xim_: look at zenity
<IdleOne> !ati | centHOGG
<ubottu> centHOGG: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<centHOGG> !old shit
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, right since xrandr doesn't seem to sense a refresh rate for the resolution you need to run...
<Carborane> Can anyone help me with my audio suddenly not working?
<IdleOne> !language | centHOGG
<ubottu> centHOGG: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> KaAttaKilla: try "cvt 1024 768"
<JustD> IdleOne, plz help .. what should i choose ? http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<centHOGG> !geezer | IdleOne
<maco> KaAttaKilla: and then "xrandr --newmode <the output of that>" assuming it got the refresh rate right
<JustD> !geezer
<IdleOne> centHOGG: do you want help or just to troll in here because you rock centos?
<JustD> lol
<maco> KaAttaKilla: then "xrandr --output default --addmode <name of mode>"
<centHOGG> !ubuntu police
<lstarnes> !ot > centHOGG
<ubottu> centHOGG, please see my private message
 * centHOGG what a nanny os
<JustD> IdleOne,  plz help .. what should i choose ? http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<Carborane> Can anyone help with ubuntu suddenly not being able to open my USB headset for playback?
<IdleOne> JustD: looking
<KaAttaKilla> maco: whoa, hang on.. too much too fast
<JustD> IdleOne, ^^ sorry
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334958/
<khelvan> Sorry for the noobish question, but how do I tell which mount points are mounted to which partitions/devices in the terminal?
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, did you see what maco said?
<KaAttaKilla> maco: sorry i dont think i fully follow you... what is the name of mode?
<khelvan> !geezer
<SeaPhor> khelvan, type route
<cn28h> khelvan, df -h
<cn28h> ;p
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: yea i didnt totally understand it
<khelvan> cd28h - It doesn't tell me where /home is :)
<lstarnes> khelvan: mount
<cn28h> khelvan, or mount with no parameters
<cn28h> khelvan, /home might not be its own partition
<IdleOne> JustD: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<SeaPhor> or,, khel type df -ah
<cn28h> khelvan, or you mean how to tell which partition it's on?
<lasivian> my wireless was working, but now it's showing disabled, suggestions on how to turn it on?
<cn28h> khelvan, you could df /home
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, honestly, I havn't set x resolution like this before, maco would you mide repeating you last two posts please :)
<khelvan> cn28h - Ahh, you are correct. I'm checking this via SSH on my headless server. I am guessing /home isn't on its own partition.
<maco> KaAttaKilla: the first bit after it says "Modeline" is the mode name
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: not used to all this stuff, and my limited cmd knowledge is foreign in linux... what exactly should i input?
<maco> KaAttaKilla: when you run cvt 1024 768
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, watch for maco
<JustD> IdleOne, reaaaaaly Thanks Man ... gotta go now .. see you later .. and have a nice day pro ;)
<maco> KaAttaKilla: "cvt 1024 768" and itll say something like: Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<lat> Is version 9.10 incompatible with ATI 1950 video card. All was fine until I upgraded to Karmic Kaola.
<Guest83909> I have a problem/question.. : everytime i try to copy a file on a USB stick or External Hd, first megs go fast, then it always stall completely.    Why is taht ?
<maco> KaAttaKilla: so then youd run: xrandr --newmode  "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<KaAttaKilla> maco: right, what exactly do i type next? sorry to be difficult but ive been windows for years.
<maco> KaAttaKilla: or whatever your output looked like
<KaAttaKilla> maco: k trying that
<b166er_x> I have a problem/question.. : everytime i try to copy a file on a USB stick or External Hd, first megs go fast, then it always stall completely.    Why is taht ? sorry for repeat ..nickchange
<anom01y> is there a way to tell why my computer keeps freezing ?
<anom01y> I run latest ubuntu
<greezmunkey> maco: that rocks!
<maco> KaAttaKilla: then you run: xrandr --output default --addmode "1024x768_60.00"  (again substitute in whatever name cvt gave it)
<lasivian> I hATE TO GO SO FAR AS REBOOTING JUST TO RE-ENABLOE WIFI
<lasivian> THAT SEEMS INSANELY SILLY
<maco> KaAttaKilla: and finally: xrandr --output default --mode "1024x768_60.00"
<lasivian> darn, sorry
<virtuald> lat: if you mean x1950 it works for me. if you mean hd 1950 i haven o idea
 * lasivian sighs
<B166_er-X> b166erx
<B166_er-X> sorry
<lat> virtuald, what driver are you using?
<maco> greezmunkey: so then all the xrandr commands (not the cvt one) go in /etc/gdm/Init/Default and ta-da! no need for xorg.conf
<virtuald> lat: the latest radeon crack of the day
<ctmjr> lasivian: try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Takagami> I did a minimal 9.04 install to a Dell Mini 9 with A03 firmware. I installed the xorg, gnome-core and alsa-base packages. I have tried adding the "options snd-hda-intel model=dell" switch to the end of the alsa-base file. Between all the things I have tried i have successfully seen the hardware, been able to select, use and change volumes of the hardware, but no sound will ever come out. Speakers or Headphones...
<KaAttaKilla> macro: i got some errors.. hang on
<virtuald> but i'm going back to the default driver
<lasivian> ctmjr, thank
<zoggnoff> Why would restart networking give me a connection but the interfaces file won't give me anything on boot up??
<Takagami> I know I'm missing something simple
<maco> Takagami: alsa-base/alsa-driver is for if you want to recompile the sound drivers yourself...
<virtuald> since i'll upgrade to lucid soon and i don't want to mess it up
<maco> Takagami: the kernel includes all your sound drivers to begin with
<vinpan> i need help i lost my menu bar how do i get it back?
<lat> virtuald, propitiatory from ATI?
<maco> KaAttaKilla: ok. by the way, its maco, not macro, so im not getting highlighted
<virtuald> no, from xorg
<virtuald> lat: google xorg edgers ppa
<greezmunkey> maco, that's pretty spiffy!, thanks for the education. I'll be giving that a try here in a minute!
<B166erx> Why does all file transfers to External drive/USb are freezing in Karmic ?
<lat> virtuald, ok, thanks!
<maco> greezmunkey: its how i got my mom's computer to do 1280x1024 instead of 1024x768 last week
<Takagami> maco: so if I can see the hardware, select to use it, change the volumes, but no sound comes out... what am I missing?
<alokito> is it possible to share internet via bluetooth from windows xp to ubuntu?
<maco> Takagami: possibly the driver is misdetecting your hardware
<maco> Takagami: in which case, file a bug against the kernel
<greezmunkey> maco, it's good to be nice to your mom!
<Takagami> but it works if I do a full install as opposed to a minimal "do it yourselfer"
<vinpan> hello i lost my menu bar how to i get it back?
<maco> Takagami: ah i see...maybe ummm is your user not in the sound/audio (whatever its called) group but pulseaudio is also not in use?
<gh0st> I have a bit of a security question if this is the appropriate place to ask it
<Takagami> maco: no pulse audio. and user IS in group.
<cn28h> may as well ask
<lstarnes> gh0st: does it pertain to ubuntu?
<gh0st> I'm the only one on my network who knows how to forward ports on the router... or even what that would mean. Somehow my computer got setup as a Teredo server in the list of forwarded ports, and I know I didn't do that. Should I be worried about my security of my machine?
<greezmunkey> maco, so to begin with, run xrandr to see what modes are available, then use cvt to determine the exact modeline, which is then fed back to xrandr - sound about right?
<gh0st> Sorry, I'm pretty n00by =/
<maco> greezmunkey: if xrandr doesnt list the mode you want, cvt will generate a modeline for the one you want
<greezmunkey> maco, that's the piece I was missing! thanks :)
<maco> greezmunkey: then you need to --newmode to tell xrandr about it, then --output <blah> --addmode <blah> to associate that new mode with an output
<KaAttaKilla> ok maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334962/
<maco> greezmunkey: and finall --output <blah> --mode <blah> activates the mode
<greezmunkey> maco, no doubt, I pasted all of that into my running "excellent" proceedures file that I keep open just for this type of thing ;)
<maco> KaAttaKilla: ah ok, on the --addmode, *only* put the "1280x768_60.00" , not the rest of the bit after it
<KaAttaKilla> ok trying again
<ddoom_> i have a hard drive that was formatted using mac os x with gpt, anyone know how i can change this to mbr
<Heroes> Trading brazzers account for Heroes of newerth beta key!!
<Heroes> Trading brazzers account for Heroes of newerth beta key!!
<greezmunkey> maco, I'm compiling gnome2 from source on FreeBSD...It's been running for over 2.5 hours now! It'll be interesting to see if it works when it's done! P.S. Ubuntu is WAY mor user friendly!
<mneptok> Heroes: please stop that
<KaAttaKilla> maco: paste=334964
<maco> greezmunkey: hehe othe friend that told me about ubuntu is a freebsd user, always trying to get me to go bsd
<nomnex> can someone help with network definitions and clear things up for me?
<maco> KaAttaKilla: xrandr --output, not just --output
<nomnex> what's samba in short
<gh0st> Any thoughts on the question I've asked? Or where it would be appropriate to ask it?
<Takagami> nomnexa windows compatable file sharing service
<maco> KaAttaKilla: xrandr --output default --addmode "1280x768_60.00"
<maco> KaAttaKilla: *then* xrandr --output default --mode "1280x768_60.00"
<maco> KaAttaKilla: in that order
<jetscreamer> ddoom_: what? 'change to mbf' ??
<nomnex> Takagmi: do I need samba to configure a linux only workgroup behind a NAT?
<jetscreamer> r
<mathew> hello, I am not able to edit a file or change its permissions even as root
<greezmunkey> maco, the only reason I'm even fooling with it is to access some voicemail hard drives...I figured I'd install X while I was at it. Now it's asking if I want opengl support...here's another half hour!
<maco> gh0st: that sounds like a windows question since its teredo ##windows
<jetscreamer> mathew: man chmod maybe
<vinpan> i lost my panel how do i get it back please
<Takagami> nomnex: you shouldn't NEED it you can use NFS, I fins samba a bit easier and I have windows machines so...
<gh0st> Teredo is windows software?
<mathew> jetscreamer:chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/resolv.conf': Operation not permitted
<nomnex> Takagami: so it either samba either NFS?
<maco> gh0st: teredo is a windows protocol for ipv4 over ipv6
<maco> gh0st: miredo is the *nix implementation
<ddoom_> jetscreamer: http://pastebin.com/m504ebbee
<gh0st> I see, thank you.
<gh0st> I guess I don't need to worry about my machine
<Takagami> nomnex: there are a few other protocols you can use but those are the most, service based, rather then server based, if you get my meaning.
<maco> gh0st: installed miredo and didnt recognize the name difference?
<jetscreamer> ddoom_: you want to nuke it or what
<ddoom_> jetscreamer: yep
<jetscreamer> mathew: as root ?
<mathew> yes
<Johngo> hi
<nomnex> Takagami: now what's the relation between SAMBA for network share and SSH?
<cooper> hi
<cooper> :D
<gh0st> Probably my parents computer... My mom likes to click all the ads about free desktop wallpapers etc.
<cooper> ever been here
<Johngo> nope
<KaAttaKilla> maco: ok im so lost and confused now
<maco> KaAttaKilla: im sorry
<jetscreamer> ddoom_: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whateverthepathistothathd  ... ctrl c it after a min or two
<jetscreamer> then fdisk it
<KaAttaKilla> maco: i think i need to just reboot from livecd and try it all again from the start
<gh0st> maco, No I just found a random port open on my router that I, or any other human in the house, did not open
<maco> KaAttaKilla: no no youre ok
<gh0st> It was forwarding to my machine, was wondering if I needed to be concerned
<maco> KaAttaKilla: you havent messed it up. the commands you put in didnt work because 1) they were out of order and 2) one had a typo. thats all :)
<KaAttaKilla> maco: i dont even know where im at now
<jetscreamer> ddoom_: of=/dev/sdd apparently.. don't mess it up or you might nuke the wrong thing
<KaAttaKilla> and the stuff i was copying is way too far up in chat now
<ddoom_> jetscreamer: ok i'll try taht
<maco> KaAttaKilla: pastebin the output of "xrandr" again and we'll see how it's changed so far, ok?
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, I'll paste what maco typed, in order brb
<Takagami> nomnex: SSH is a way to log into your linux machine and thow commands at it, samba is primarily a file sharing service
<KaAttaKilla> maco: 334967
<maco> KaAttaKilla: this should be all you need to do now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334968/
<greezmunkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/334969/
<gh0st> Thank you
<nomnex> Takagami: does it make sens to use ssh to connect a remote and host in my workgroup?
<Shazbot> I'm installing grub2 on my terabyte external, I'm going to do this command: "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/USBFolderName /dev/sdx" the partition I'm going to boot everything off of is called BOOT, and it's mountpoaint is /media/BOOT so would I do "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/BOOT /dev/sdg" ?
<ctmjr> gh0st: the best way to secure your router is too make sure administration remote access (ports closed) is turned off or use a very secure password
<vinpan> how do you install the panel bar at the bottom in the terminal?
<nomnex> edit: host and client
<Shazbot> vinpan, what's the panel that you want?
<vinpan> where it has my menu bar
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, be sure to substitute your display size though!
<Shazbot> oh... so not a new program?
<Shazbot> just the one that's already there?
<vinpan> ya
<Shazbot> I don't know how to do that in the terminal, but I can tell how you to do it with the GUI
<Takagami> nomnex: Yes! I use SSH daily to preform minor tasks on my desktop from my netbook. It's pretty easy to secure and it is encrypted with keys by default. Also check out the NX protocol from http://www.nomachine.com if you want a really fast graphical way to log in.
<vinpan> i dont know GUI
<vinpan> i need the main menu bar at the bottom of the screen
<nomnex> Takagami: what's the point to use a secure shell with wired pc behind a router on a lan?
<Takagami> I'm not, my netbook is on 3G WWAN from verizon.
<KaAttaKilla> maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334972/
<Takagami> nomnex: those tasks i perform are from work to home
<xim_> maco, thanks for zenity
<arand> vinpan: right-click the panel>properties>>Orientation
<nomnex> oh, I see so it's remote (outside your LAN) i.e. from the net
<maco> KaAttaKilla: ah i'm sorry.
<KaAttaKilla> maco: <<<ready to cry
<Takagami> nomnex: or from inside if you don't want to get off the couch... hehe... going to go smoke... be back.
<maco> KaAttaKilla: apparently i dont read well enough. it shouldve been: xrandr --addmode default "1024x768_60.00"
<_kane> k
<nomnex> Takagami: you link, what product name you recomand?
<vinpan> thats the thing i have no panel
 * maco hugs KaAttaKilla
<nomnex> smoke? like in a pipe?
<nomnex> or a cigarette?
<ctmjr> vinpan: gnome?
<Takagami> nomnex: both ;-)
<vinpan> yes
<nomnex> enjoy, take to you later
<maco> greezmunkey: ping. i gave bad syntax. xrandr --addmode <output> <mode>
<ctmjr> !panels > vinpan
<ubottu> vinpan, please see my private message
<Linux-CLI> hi
<KaAttaKilla> oops
<KaAttaKilla> maco: u typed 1024 and i copied u
<KaAttaKilla> shoulda been 1280... is that bad?
<greezmunkey> maco, corrected it in my notes, thanks.
<maco> KaAttaKilla: i know. i did it wrong. i'm sorry
<KaAttaKilla> did i mess anything up by adding 1024?
<maco> KaAttaKilla: it shouldve been xrandr --addmode default "1024x768_60.00"
<Linux-CLI> I can't get S-Video to work on my Ubuntu 9.10 based Dell Inspiron 700m. Can someone please tell me how to get S-Video to work? (I'd be happy to switch to a different debian-based distribution to get this to work)
<Linux-CLI> I can't get S-Video to work on my Ubuntu 9.10 based Dell Inspiron 700m. Can someone please tell me how to get S-Video to work? (I'd be happy to switch to a different debian-based distribution to get this to work)
<matt____> I cannot edit a file even as root, please help, http://pastebin.com/mdbacdcb
<acrobat> does anyone know of small iso that has a 64bit toolchain
<maco> KaAttaKilla: hold on. you wanted 1024x768 or what? youve got a couple new modes in there
<Linux-CLI> !svideo
<vinpan> NICE thx you so much for that
<Linux-CLI> !s-video
<maco> KaAttaKilla: im sorry im getting confused now aobut what size you wanted
<KaAttaKilla> maco: no, i need 1280 not 1024
<maco> KaAttaKilla: ah ok sorry
<KaAttaKilla> need 1280x768_60.00
<maco> KaAttaKilla: xrandr --addmode default "1280x768_60.00"
<vinpan> ctmjr thx you
<xorwhy> Is there a way I can increase the power output of my ath928x (atheros wireless card) manually? I think the powersave function is borked in the ath9k driver
<ctmjr> vinpan: your welcome
<maco> KaAttaKilla: i think i got confused because 768 in my mind usually goes with 1024
<KaAttaKilla> macro: i tried again w/ 1280... got "xrandr: configure crtc 0 failed"
<KaAttaKilla> maco**
<maco> KaAttaKilla: pastebin "xrandr" output again?
<xorwhy> well thanks anyways
<amcmicke> I have checked my audio settings and I cannot get any audio to play on my computer
<matt____> I cannot eidt a file even as root, please help ,http://pastebin.com/mdbacdcb
<BlueX_> if kubuntu has more features why do people use ubuntu more?
<Takagami> nomnex: much better... more questions?
<steven__> got a problem, i had windows mediaplayer embedded on my hp under windows... now i running on ubuntu i can her the musik but cant turn the player of because it says no video... can anyne help
<KaAttaKilla> maco: 334978
<nomnex> Takagami: sure, what product on your link do you recommand?
<BlueX_> anyone know?
<nomnex> Takagami: NX Free edition for Linux?
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, from what I see you're almost there!
<matt____> I cannot edit a file even as root, please help, http://pastebin.com/mdbacdcb
<Takagami> nomnex: though free NX is fairly easy to setup it is a bit more advanced then a simple SSH setup... what kind of linux experience do you have?
<maco> KaAttaKilla: hmm xrandr output looks correct. that error is annoying though
<nomnex> none with ssh
<KaAttaKilla> maco: tell me about it...
<nomnex> Takagami: I will keep NX as step 2
<Takagami> nomnex: well you need SSH setup in order to install NX so we could start there if you wanna check it out...
<mahngiel> i'm a little unaware of scripting. i've found the code i'd like to use for a script; just not sure how to save/open/use it
<nomnex> Takagami: so recap, I need samba to share my files and ssh to access my network from outside my lan - do I get it right?
<lyrae> !flv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mahngiel> !script
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, is this a laptop you are working on?
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: it is
<greezmunkey> maco, what about cvt -r option!!!
<maco> greezmunkey: never tried it
<greezmunkey> maco, it makes a differance on the "numbers" here, could be it??
<Linux-CLI> I can't get S-Video to work on my Ubuntu 9.10 based Dell Inspiron 700m. Can someone please tell me how to get S-Video to work? (I'd be happy to switch to a different debian-based distribution to get this to work)
<steven__> need to turn off my player on my hp or adjust the volume, cant do it no video is wrtten there, since i installed ubuntu i can hear the musik but cant turn it down.... what can i do
<maco> greezmunkey: sure give it a try
<Takagami> nomnex: that's the just of it. There is deffinitly MUCH more that comes along with those, but a basic setup of each is a good place to start.
<KaAttaKilla> ok i typed cvt -r option... now what?
<steven__> ok, no one can help
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, generate a new modeline with cvt -r hres# vres#, I don't remember what yours were, so cvt -r 1024 768, but substitute your numbers!
<nomnex> Takagami: I am processing: now, using ssh cli, can I see the GUI of the remote pc (e.g using Terminal server client)?
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: oooook... um... this is going to end badly... any chance i could convince you to tell me exactly what to type?
<USUCK> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<USUCK> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<USUCK> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<USUCK> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<FloodBot1> USUCK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matt____> I cannot edit a file even as root, please help, http://pastebin.com/mdbacdcb
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, what was the size you needed again?
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: or can i get u to login to this machine and help?
<peepsalot> what app would you folks recommend for a remote dekstop connection between two linux boxes
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: i need 1280x768_60.00
<Linux-CLI> I can't get S-Video to work on my Ubuntu 9.10 based Dell Inspiron 700m. Can someone please tell me how to get S-Video to work? (I'd be happy to switch to a different debian-based distribution to get this to work)
<USUCK> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, you probably want maco in there rather than me!
<KaAttaKilla> either or... brother here, running quickly out of time to get this working
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, ok so generate the new modeline: cvt -r 1280 768
<Takagami> nomnex: A terminal server client (i.e. VNC, RDP) are good for easy access within a large LAN or monitoring, I would use NX for a small setup for quick secure access outside the LAN.
<ctmjr> mahngiel: copy the script in a text editor and save it with an .sh extention then go into the dir where you saved it and type sh ./filename.sh
<steven__> gonna start to cry, love ubuntu but if  i cant adjust my player on my hp or broadcast... then no go.... gonna have to reinstall xp...cry
<Linux-CLI> How do I enable S-Video?
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, paste it here please
<Takagami> nomnex: but remember that they can all be used inside the lan as well.
<Takagami> nomnex: going to move the car... brb.
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: 334985
<mahngiel> ctmjr: well, thanks for the reply :)
<nomnex> Takagami: I see, that's maybe not what I want. How can I see the GUI of my remote pc (the server) I access through a CLI shell (ssh) from the client (e.g. notebook outside, access desktop home?)
<steven__> ok nobody knows what to do, so back o windows... it was worth a try... nice system.... but little support and help
<mahngiel> steven__: say what?
<Bridge|A> what does this mean?
<Bridge|A> [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<Bridge|A> it then just says
<Bridge|A> [notice] Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) mod_ssl/2.2.11 OpenSSL/0.9.8g configured -- resuming normal operations
<Bridge|A> and apache2 starts like nothing happends
<FloodBot1> Bridge|A: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bridge|A> but i cant connect via port 443(SSL)
<Bridge|A> port 80/8080 work fine though
<steven__> i cant get any help, so it looks like i am going to have to reinstall windows.... ubuntu looks great.. but what shall i do if i cant even get a control of my hp player
<breinera> nomnex: "ssh -X username@system" makes it so you can start graphical commands, but in order to see the actual desktop of the remote computer you need something other than ssh
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, run the rest of these: 334987/
<mahngiel> ctmjr: so, say the script is called 'blah.sh', and in /home... i would enter in a terminal "sh blah.sh" ?
<ziroday> steven__: you need articulate your issue clearly for us to help you, all the people here are volunteers
<nomnex> breinera: thanks, what do I need (on the client side)?
<foo> I'm stuck in CLI. I have a 160GB hard drive and I did badblocks -vvv on it. it reports there is no badblocks, but is this an accurate measuer to ensure that the drive is good?
<ziroday> foo: you should do a fsck from a livecd
<ctmjr> mahngiel: no enter sh ./blah.sh
<robert__> i can't hear my audio in cheese and not detected in skype. i have an msi wind u100 can anyone help?
<nomnex> brej era
<nomnex> brej
<mahngiel> ctmjr: parton my noobage... but enter "sh . /blah.sh" in a terminal?
<ziroday> !fsck | foo
<ubottu> foo: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Linux-CLI> xorg
<breinera> nomnex: I used freenx to do remote desktop viewing in the past however most of my time anymore is command line
<steven__> yes i know... i am not complaining... i am just saying if i am to stupid to know what to do, or how... how shall i use the system
<Takagami> nomnex: You can use NX or VNC or RDP for what you want
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, did that work?
<nomnex> breinera Takagami: I see clearer, thanks
<Whitie> ok
<mahngiel> ctmjr: can i just click it and "run"
<Whitie> this is kind of a weird question
<steven__> all i need is a plugin that enables me to see and use the player on a hp
<Whitie> but i just installed xchat
<nomnex> Takagami: a good tutorial to set up the server (well, the desktop?)
<ziroday> steven__: and as I have stated, you need to state your issue clearly and articulate as to what you are trying to do, what you are doing and what you expect to happens
<Whitie> and how do i get this server to stop connecting on open
<Takagami> nomnex: NX will log you into an account, NOT allow you to view what is already up. VNC will allow you to control and view what is on the current logged in account on the machine.
<ziroday> steven__: what do you mean by a "player"?
<Takagami> nomnex: sorry, should have mentioned that... ;-)
<foo> ziroday: hm, I see
<nomnex> Takagami: what about the default Terminal server client?
<foo> ziroday: I am going to reinstall the filesystem, hm
<ziroday> foo: err reinstalling the filesystem will mean you will have to reinstall your machine
<shea> hey
<steven__> on my homepage i had windows media player embedded, now that i have changed to ubuntu i can hear it but cant control it
<ctmjr> mahngiel: you can make a launcher for it on your desktop
<shea> does anyone know any linux clients that support RDPv7?
<arvinoids> hi all, i have a question. this is regarding rhythmbox. how do i get it to encode in a specific bitrate when transferring to mp3 player?
<steven__> i need to see it.. i get the message no video
<Takagami> So using ubuntu under "System > Preferences > Remote Desktop" That control panel is for a VNC server setup that is already present in a full install.
<Linux-CLI> My xorg.conf is as follows: http://pastebin.com/m289ddf4d - What do I need to add to enable S-Video?
<ziroday> shea: I believe the default client shipped with Ubuntu does, but not completely sure
<Takagami> nomnex: So using ubuntu under "System > Preferences > Remote Desktop" That control panel is for a VNC server setup that is already present in a full install.
<mahngiel> ctmjr: aight, i think i got it fingered out. thanks
<wgrant> ziroday, shea: I believe it only does up to RDPv5
<mahngiel> ctmjr: i wanted to get it clear, because it's a post-install script for minimalization
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: the first line of that dindt work
<KaAttaKilla> got an error
<foo> ziroday: yeah, I know. Basically, my current drive died. I found another drive, but I'm not 100% sure it's good. badblocks reports no badblocks, but is there any other tests I can do?
<ziroday> foo: yes, you need to fsck the drive like the factoid above explained
<chai_> there a specific server for ps3?
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". Please help
<arvinoids> hi all, i have a question. this is regarding rhythmbox. how do i get it to encode in a specific bitrate when transferring to mp3 player?
<foo> ziroday: the drive I found has a ntfs windows partition that I'm going to delete. Should I delete it, make it ext3, and then fsck that?
<nomnex> Takagami: just a correction, I was mentioning Remote Desktop Viewer in applications. Does it serve the same purpose as Remote desktop in system
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: 334992
<steven__> so stated that anybody could understand... but still no answer
<foo> ziroday: I'm certain the current drive is bad, if that's what you're trying to ask me to do
<robert__> i can't hear my audio in cheese and not detected in skype. i have an msi wind u100 can anyone help?
<foo> ziroday: (40+ badblocks, system doesn't boot, it's read-only)
<ziroday> foo: I'm sorry I'm a bit lost, you want to take a new drive and stick your Ubuntu install on to that?
<ziroday> foo: or you want to do a fresh install on this new drive?
<Takagami> nomnex: Remote Desktop Viewer in Applications > Internet is what you use to view your Remote Desktop in System. ;-)
<foo> ziroday: sorry :) my fault. I have a current drive, it's dead. I have a drive I found, but I'm not sure if it's good. badblocks says 0 badblocks on it, but I was wondering if there are any other tests I can run
<foo> ziroday: fresh install, but I want to make sure it's a good drive first. is there any other tests I can do other than badblocks?
<ctmjr> Linux-CLI: what video card do you have?
<foo> ziroday: or if badblocks reports 0 badblocks, is that good enough and should i run with that?
<ziroday> foo: what filesystem is on the drive?
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". Please help
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKill, yikes, unfortunately I don't have a test machine to run through this right now. Apparantly xrandr doesn't like the "R"
<chai_> is there a certain server for ps3 ubuntu?
<foo> ziroday: right now, on this drive I found that I want to use, fat32... but i'm going to delete that
<breinera> steven__: it is not ubuntu that is having problems but your browser is missing plugins that will handle windows media player
<ctmjr> mahngiel: did you get it working the way you want?
<KaAttaKilla> can someone just connect to my machine to help out?
<chai_> #ps3ubuntu
<KaAttaKilla> im really low on time now
<chai_> oops
<nomnex> Takagami: I don't get your last answer, sorry. What difference between REmote Desktop viewer (in applications) and remote desktop in system preferences/ both are clients aren't they?
<ziroday> foo: hmm okay, your BIOS might have a SMART checking system that could be informative
<greezmunkey> ] 69/KaAttaKi
<greezmunkey> ] 69/KaAttaKi
<steven__> yes i know but which plugin and where do i get it... google gives me no answer
<foo> ziroday: I have access to the smartctl command. /me looks at man page
<greezmunkey> oops
<edbian> nomnex: The one in preferences is a GUI for the settings of the server
<Quan-Time> ive noticed that i CANT use the backspace key on my kb as "back" shortcut.. is that just a firefox setting, or something i need to edit / addon ?
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: 0.0
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, bad paste o__O
<wgrant> Quan-Time: That's a Firefox setting that is switched on by default in Windows, but not other operating systems.
<Takagami> nomnex: the one in system > preferences is the control panel to setup the Remote Desktop to access. The Remote Desktop Viewer in Applications > Internet is what you would use on another machine elsewhere to VIEW the remote desktop that you setup.
<arand> Having booted with interface-specifics in /etc/network/interfaces N-M shows my interface as "Not managed", how would I go about, without rebooting, to transfer management over to NM again? (wlan0 interface).
<Quan-Time> so its specific to win ? gay...
<nomnex> edbian, I get it now, thanks. on the server desktop, do I need to install VNC? or is it already installed (I am talking about the server, not the client)
<breinera> steven__: I have mplayer and I have not had any problems with audio/video on the web
<Quan-Time> cheers wgrant
<wgrant> Quan-Time: You can switch it on in other operating systems.
<greezmunkey> KaAttaKilla, is there any way that you can take this up later, I have to leave here for a while :(
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my machine. Please help
<foo> ziroday: ziroday smartctl -i /dev/sdb says smart support is enabled. any tips on a way to have smartctl tell me if the drive is good or not:
<foo> ?
<edbian> nomnex: The server is not installed I don't think.  I don't remember.  Try and install it and see what happens
<nomnex> Takagami: cristal clear
<Quan-Time> wgrant: how would i switch it on ? ideas ?
<Takagami> nomnex: Thumbs up!
<nomnex> edbian: sudo apt-get install vnc-server?
<arvinoids> hi all, i have a question. this is regarding rhythmbox. how do i get it to encode in a specific bitrate when transferring to mp3 player?
<edbian> nomnex: Yeah probably.  "sudo aptitude search <packageName>" might be helpful.  (or synaptic)
<nomnex> Takagami: I owe it to you, thanks
<steven__> it works perfectly under windows but not here and i want to try my luck with ubuntu, i can hear the musiok but cant control it... missing plugin
<KaAttaKilla> greezmunkey: sadly, thats it, brother is taking the laptop w/ him... was the last chance to get it working
<Takagami> nomnex: You shouldn't have to install ANYTHING if you have a full default install of Ubuntu 9.04 or better
<KaAttaKilla> thanks anyways
<edbian> nomnex: "aptitude show <packageName>"
<O__o> greezmunkey, ?
<breinera> steven__: try installing mozilla-mplayer it is in the normal repositories
<nomnex> Takagami: I do, edbian, I try. I check and come back later. Thanks for the support
<Takagami> nomnex: yeah. no problem... now to my problem
<steven__> just see no video
<edbian> nomnex: Thanks for using linux! :D
<a-stray-cat> if I install windows 7 over 9.10, is there an easy way to reinstall grub2 like there was for grub1?
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my machine. Please help
<edbian> a-stray-cat: If you install windows 7 over linux it will automatically but the windows boot loader in the MBR and it's boot loader will only boot 1 os (windows)
<a-stray-cat> i know
<edbian> a-stray-cat: automatically put* the...
<Takagami> I did a minimal 9.04 install to a Dell Mini 9 with A03 firmware. I installed the xorg, gnome-core and alsa-base packages. I have tried adding the "options snd-hda-intel model=dell" switch to the end of the alsa-base file (as suggested by some). Between all the things I have tried i have successfully seen the hardware, been able to select, use and change volumes of the hardware, but no sound will ever come out. Speakers or Headphones..
<a-stray-cat> but with older version (9.04) you could just pop in the cd and run a couple of commands
<edbian> a-stray-cat: I'm not sure how to install grub2 again, sorry! :(
<a-stray-cat> and you'd get grub back
<wgrant> !grub2 | a-stray-cat
<ubottu> a-stray-cat: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Quan-Time> a-stray-cat: ive been wrestling with that all day yesterday. i had to install win7 first, THEN ubuntu.. wouldnt work any other way
<steven__> all possible plugins are aktieviert
<a-stray-cat> :<
<a-stray-cat> maybe i should just downgrade to grub1
<edbian> a-stray-cat: grub1 can't boot ext4, that's the whole reason ubuntu uses grub2
<chai_> what do i need to get hulu to work? firefox cant find the right plugins
<steven__> including mplayer plugin 3.5
<edbian> a-stray-cat: What might be a good idea is to just follow the instructions for grub1 and see if it works! lol
<optimizer> no 3d acceleratrion necessary; i just want a tablet that runs ubuntu; what's a good choice?
<a-stray-cat> nah i tried that before
<a-stray-cat> and grub1 can boot ext4 right?
<a-stray-cat> i used ext4 in 9.04 i thought
<edbian> a-stray-cat: grub1 can NOT boot ext4
<edbian> a-stray-cat: ubuntu 9.04 uses ext4 by default but you can change it at install time
<wgrant> a-stray-cat: Did you follow the instructions on the page that ubottu pointed you to?
<wgrant> edbian: GRUB1 is patched to boot ext4.
<wgrant> edbian: Ubuntu 9.04 uses ext3 by default, but Ubuntu 9.10 uses ext4.
<edbian> wgrant: Really?  I thought the whole point of grub2 was ext4 support?
<a-stray-cat> i specifically changed my 9.04 to use ext4 :/
<edbian> wgrant: Oo!  You are right about ubuntu default choice though
<wgrant> edbian: GRUB2 has upstream ext4 support, but it wasn't the main reason.
<edbian> wgrant: IC, thank you.
<Circs> I am having a highly abnormal problem with gparted, when I launch it dosfsck gets stuck in a loop and loads my processor to 50% and will not release even if gparted is force closed. If i kill dosfsck while it is in this loop and leave gparted open, gparted functions normally.
<edbian> a-stray-cat: Sorry about the bad info!
<Circs> Can someone tell me what's happening?
<steven__> breinera.. what can i do....mplayer plugin ist aktierviert
<Takagami> That sounds crazy Circs!
<a-stray-cat> hmmm there is a recover grub 2 via live cd section on that page that wgrant linked though, ill give those a try after installing windows ;|
<chai_> how do i make my mouse cursor bigger? im on a 1080i tv
<Linux-CLI> Okay, I've rebooted
<Linux-CLI> Can I get the info to change again?
<zeltak> hya. anyone knows how to stop ubuntu one from asking for a password after every reboot by any chance?
<wgrant> zeltak: Try asking #ubuntuone. That sounds like a bug.
<Linux-CLI> xorg.conf or something?
<Linux-CLI> Wasn't able to start the X server :(
<edbian> chai_: Have you tried the GUI for the mouse cursor in System -> Preferences -> Apperance ??
<SwedeMike> when ubuntu releases a new kernel for security reasons, will they also put in other fixes from the vanilla stable kernel releases, but without including that? are the stable rebuilds making it into ubuntu kernels at all?
<steven__> so its 7.30 in the morning.. im giving up, going to brd pity..take it easy... back to win cry
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my machine. Please help
<Takagami> who is your DSL service provider loumo?
<luomo> BSNL
<kobebryant> hellp
<kobebryant> hello
<ctmjr> Linux-CLI: your cross posting with ##linux channel
<kobebryant> is anybody here?
<edbian> kobebryant: Hi!
<tilt> no!
<Takagami> loumo: have you searched google much?
<edbian> kobebryant: There are a lot of people here! 1286
<kobebryant> hehe?
<SwedeMike> !ask | kobebryant
<ubottu> kobebryant: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Linux-CLI> ctmjr: Oops!
<arand> Having booted with interface-specifics in /etc/network/interfaces N-M shows my interface as "Not managed", how would I go about, without rebooting, to transfer management over to NM again? (wlan0 interface).
<Takagami> ubottu?
<Takagami> nice
<kobebryant> where are you from edbin?
<edbian> arand: personal message me! :)
<luomo> Problem is not with service provider problem is with DHCP connections of my machine and modem
<Takagami> I only ask so I can google "BSNL ubutnu 9 connection dissconnected" to see what was out there
<Takagami> loumo: above
<luomo> ok
<Takagami> loumo!!!! Look at Google! There is alot of the same problem out there man... lots
<Takagami> loumo: wow
<ctmjr> arand: comment out whatever you added to the interfaces file then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<colon> can anyone help. grub2 never picked up my win7 install. im at the command line in grub, but how do i add /dev/sda3 to the grub menu?
<favor> hi, I want to dual boot from ubuntu and freebsd, my grub settings and my disk partitions like this:http://pastebin.org/60953 , but I can't boot from bsd, can you give me some help?
<Takagami> wow... lots of grub questions
 * Takagami starts hittin the grub2 docs
<edbian> colon: Look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<danny> is there an xdcc search program i can use?
<arand> ctmjr: does not work, neither does restarting N-M or nm-applet.
<colon> it wasnt in the grub.cfg last boot
<colon> i updated it too
<colon> i can mount the ntfs partition too
<edbian> colon: You have to add an entry for it at the end of the file.  Does it still have all those helpful examples?
<colon> i have no idea why grub never spotted it
<colon> ahh, it does, yes
<svinoba> hi, i want to install skype. apt-get says there is no package. do i have to enable any repo?
<edbian> colon: If you run "update-grub" it over-writes the file ;)
<Balsaq> does ubuntu 810 still get updates or is it now over with?
<colon> ahh
<colon> i dont think i can get to any files from the grub cmd line
<Takagami> loumo: Check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8437986 but make sure youo read the whole thread before starting any of the suggestions.
<edbian> colon: "q" to exit the grub command line...
<svinoba> hi, i want to install skype. apt-get says there is no package. do i have to enable any repo?
<colon> lol, says unknown command
<enzotib> !medibuntu | svinoba
<ubottu> svinoba: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<colon> i hate grub2 already
<PratikAnand> hi...I'm unable to restore bookmarks in firefox...can anyone temme what to do?
<Takagami> svinoba: http://www.medibuntu.org/ I think they have current skype packages on there.
<danny> is there an xdcc search program i can use?
<svinoba> enzotib: thanks a lot. will go through it. :)
<edbian> colon: It's pretty much the same experience as with grub! lol
<ctmjr> arand: if you run sudo iwconfig wlan0 does it see it?
<colon> can i add entries manually into the grub.cfg?
<edbian> colon: You could in grub1!
<colon> if so, i will boot up and do that
<arand> ctmjr: yes
<Takagami> I did a minimal 9.04 install to a Dell Mini 9 with A03 firmware. I installed the xorg, gnome-core and alsa-base packages. I have tried adding the "options snd-hda-intel model=dell" switch to the end of the alsa-base file (as suggested by some). Between all the things I have tried i have successfully seen the hardware, been able to select, use and change volumes of the hardware, but no sound will ever come out. Speakers or Headphones..
<crasher> go to skype.com and download the package from the site.
 * Takagami loves gdebi ;-)
<colon> edbian, thx for help. appreciate it. it is pretty hectic in here
<favor> hi, I want to dual boot from ubuntu and freebsd, my grub settings and my disk partitions like this:http://pastebin.org/60953 , but I can't boot from bsd, can you give me some help?
<luomo> Takagami: I have started that thread and just looking for someone who could answer my problem here
<ctmjr> arand: ok what is your main obective just too get network-manager to see it again without rebooting
<edbian> colon: NP!
<arand> ctmjr: yes.
<Takagami> loumo: Oh my so you did!! So sorry. I'm still learning alot of linux too, so I just help to point in the right direction, I don't really even know where to start with your problem... gimme some time.
<sexcopter> hi, i want to run a cron task each day (backup sync), but machine isn't on 24/7, so looking at how to get around this. any thoughts between using fcron or anacron?
<edbian> luomo: What's the issue?
<wademurray> sexcopter: do you turn it on and off every day?
<wgrant> sexcopter: anacron should be installed by default. I'd use that.
<luomo> my laptop try to connect to modem through DHCP which disconnects in midway
<sexcopter> wademurray: it *tends* to be slept every night
<wademurray> sexcopter: why i ask is because you could set up the @reboot timer and it'll backup when you turn it on
<wademurray> sexcopter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron#Operators
<sexcopter> wademurray: thanks, i'll take a look
<ctmjr> arand: do you know what the driver is for your card?
<arooni-mobile___> hi folks... i moved my karmic desktop from one side of the room to the other... and now it wont give me the graphical login.  i should say that only 188M is free on root partition... and i'm seeing messages in /var/log/messages like: pulseaudio: unable to contact d-bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.error.spawn.execfailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: autolaunch error: X11 initliaizatoin failed
<luomo> please see this for complete issue and start from "DHCP issue with wireless/wired not resolved on Ubuntu 9.10":http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1241874
<sexcopter> wademurray: hmmm, i don't suppose sleep counts as a reboot. the machine doesn't get actually rebooted very often. i think anacron might be best.
<eddy> i need help installing a driver for my video card
<TeLLuS> arooni-mobile___: Do you have any timeout message in /var/log/syslog?
<eddy> i have the nvidia g4 & need to know how to install the .run file that i downloaded
<eddy> my bad....its nvidia Gforce4
<wademurray> sexcopter: kk
<SwedeMike> eddy: sudo sh file.run
<arooni-mobile___> TeLLuS, just the one about not being able to connect to whatismyip
<wgrant> !nvidia | eddy
<ubottu> eddy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wgrant> eddy: You really shouldn't be grabbing the drivers manually. Use the instructions that ubottu linked you to.
<arooni-mobile___> TeLLuS, i'm also seein ga lot of: pulseaudio: socket-server.c : accept(): too many open files
<eddy> ok
<eddy> i got the driver from the nvidia site
<TeLLuS> arooni-mobile___: ok, need to fix the driver then I guess
<ubunoob> Hello! I'd like to edit pdfs on ubuntu, suggestions of a good software?
<ctmjr> ubunoob: pdfedit
<arooni-mobile___> TeLLuS, isnt it cuz theres not enough storage space
<Viking667> I have a config question. I've got two monitors, and the desktop spans the two monitors. Problem I now have is:  the panels have both jumped over to the "other" monitor, and I can't seem to move them back. Where do I look to put them back on the primary monitorL
<Viking667> ?
<Viking667> ubunoob: you can't.
<Viking667> ubunoob: realistically, pdfedit may or may not work.
<Tiders> Does anyone have the cedega .deb they could send me?
<Viking667> but I suspect it does the same thing as Acrobat does. Works with the source files
<bazhang> Tiders, wrong channel; offtopic and illegal
<zen> Viking667:
<zen> bazhang: are you here
<Tiders> bazhang, How is that illegal? Im a paid subscriber
<bazhang> Tiders, contact cedega, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Viking667> I'm sure Cedega will allow you to re-download the deb, if they provide for file downloads.
<usser> Tiders, ^
<Tiders> bazhang, I cant ask for help with programs for Ubuntu in the Ubuntu channel?
<Viking667> zen: anyhow?
<tilt> I am a paid subscriber, too!
<tilt> of something :)
<usser> oh yea well i'm a paid subscribee
<bazhang> Tiders, its a paid app, not put out by Ubuntu. please take chat about it elsewhere
<Viking667> Tiders: you asked specifically about a commercial product, that's the oops.
<ninjah> How do I get tor for karmic?
<fatface> was there a way to find all the files associated with a package installed with apt-get?
<Viking667> fatface: yuh. dpkg -L your-package-name
<Quan-Time> i asked this question easlier.. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/make-backspace-key-work-correctly-in-firefox-on-linux/
<eddy> when i go to "hardware" drivers, nothing appears so i cant enable or disable anything
<Quan-Time> works fine now
<Viking667> not sure how that works for the dependencies
<zen> bazhang: can you tell me which program can download moives while you watching it,
<bazhang> zen, what movies
<virtuald> ninjah: See torproject.org
<fatface> thanks
<zen> i want save the movies
<ninjah> virtuald: Thanks
<ubunoob> "checking for boostlib >= 1.20.0... configure: error: We could not detect the boost libraries (version 1.20 or higher). If you have a staged boost library (still not installed) please specify $BOOST_ROOT in your environment and do not give a PATH to --with-boost option.  If you are sure you have boost installed, then check your version number looking in <boost/version.hpp>. See http://randspringer.de/boost for more documentation.
<ubunoob> Viking667: ^^
<bazhang> zen, please answer my question: what movies
<zen> bazhang: i want save the movies when i finished it
<ubunoob> Any idea how to solve that error?
<Viking667> ubunoob: you probably need boostlibs
<zen> bazhang: whatever it is
<zen> bazhang: i just want movies
<usser> ubunoob, sudo apt-get install libboost
<bazhang> zen, you need to give many more details; what movies watched from where
<Viking667> and libboost-dev
<family> hello guys, i have a CQ60-202US laptop and the wifi led doesnt work just stays red even though the wifi is connected. how can i fix this you help is very much appreciated
<flippo> bazhang, you know, like movies, that he, like, watches, and stuff.
<Viking667> oh, hang on. There isn't a -dev
<usser> ubunoob, libboost-dev sorry
<usser> Viking667, no there is
<Viking667> wow. so I was right after all.
<family> when the wifi is connected the led is suppose to be blue. when its off its red if this helps at all.
<ubunoob> Viking667 and usser: Ah! thanks :)
<zen> bazhang:  oh dear , i means i want watch movies while download ,i need a exact program
<ubunoob> Isn't there an online tool to "crop" pdfs?
<sexcopter> i'm a tad confused how anacron and cron work together... looking at my anacrontab file (same as default): http://pastebin.com/d59dfb5d2 in order to run a daily task, and be sure it happens, does it suffice to simply add it to /etc/cron.daily?
<zen> bazhang:  do you clear?
<flippo> zen, how do  you download?
<bazhang> zen, please tell us where you are watching these movies from; youtube.com ? or some other site. Please give exact information
<bIeLiN> elo
<Finnish> How do I test what's going on with my audio?
<zen> bazhang: not on the website but a program like thunder player?
<Finnish> Like is module loaded, why I can't hear anything etc?
<zen> bazhang: do you know what is thunder player
<bazhang> zen, download from where
<eddy> i may of found my driver in the synaptic package manager
<eddy> my real trick will be my wireless mouse & keyboard...there microsoft
<zen> bazhang:  i think i can;t answer your question ,because i dont know
<zen> bazhang: it is just like tv box
<chris231989> zen, not good to not know where you download stuff from
<bazhang> zen, well if you cant give us this info, there is no way to answer your question; please stop repeating and give us the exact information.
<family> please help me get my blue wifi light working its a compaq cq60-202us model my buddies calling me a faggit and i need to get it to work please this is so retarded lol.
<zen> bazhang: ok , i ask you where the pps download the movies?
<Ciocc> Hi I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 from a live cd but the partioner says my disk is empty even thou I have 5 partitions on it dual boot xp/crunchbang I'm replacing CB with U9.04 anyway the really strange thing is when I run U9.04 live it shows ALL my partitions and makes icon for them on the desktop. What can I do ??
<chris231989> family, if the wifi's aucally working why would you want to mess with it?
<khelvan> Hi, I'm trying to run rtorrent, but it won't start because it is telling me that the session directory is locked. What permissions does that directory need?
<n00bslayer> whats the command to add repositories?
<bazhang> family, please watch the language; keep it family friendly
<rajeev> hi group
<family> because i like to know that its on and off. sorry about the language.
<zen> bazhang:  answer my question
<bazhang> !ot | zen
<ubottu> zen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tiders> Does anyone here have FTP access to the #seaphor FTP
<n00bslayer> What is the command to add a repository
<n00bslayer> ?
<bazhang> zen, downloading movies, ie where to download them from has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<maco> family: its likely a deficiency in the driver. if you're a programmer you could try to fix it, otherwise...ifconfig -a should tell you what interfaces are currently available
<bazhang> n00bslayer, a PPA or other repo
<n00bslayer> other repo, bazhang
<family> thank you
<DexterLB> n00bslayer: sudo bash -c "echo 'deb your repo karmic' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<DexterLB> n00bslayer: and if it's a PPA you must add the apt-key
<bazhang> n00bslayer, either via software sources, or editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<kazaa_lite> is there some ABI change from ubuntu 8 to ubuntu 9?
<bazhang> n00bslayer, eg gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DexterLB> I used the nonautilusplease script, but at the end I decided to return nautilus. So I did. Now nautilus is showing my home folder as desktop, even though it's not set to do so in ubuntu-tweak. I tried restarting X and rebooting, doesn't help
<n00bslayer> thanks a lot
<waldo_> hi i'm having some trouble with local file sharing, can anyone help
<wgrant> DexterLB: Does ~/Desktop exist?
<DexterLB> n00bslayer: if you're a GUI person you may want to go to System>Administration>Software Sources
<DexterLB> wgrant: yes
<Ciocc> Can't install U9.04 as partitioner doesn't see my xp/Cb8.10 installs but running live they show up correctly ...... what gives??
<n00bslayer> no i use terminal dexterLB
<flipzagging> I'm trying to get wifi working in Ubuntu Netbook Remix, without access to network other than wifi. Do I have options other than manually editing the config files?
<wgrant> Ciocc: Tried 9.10?
<Ciocc> wgrant can't I don't have a burner which is annoying cause I've downloaded the iso
<mado> howdy folks!
<wgrant> Ciocc: You can download a tool to write the ISO to a USB memory device.
<mado> good <whatever> ;) ...
<DexterLB> wgrant: here's the output of ls ~: http://pastebin.com/d46cb2d78
<Ciocc> wgrant also can't boot off usbkey as I tried but no setting in the bios for it ... only usb/zip /cdrom or /floppy
<wgrant> Ciocc: No USB HDD option?
<Ciocc> wgrant nope
<wgrant> Ciocc: That sounds fairly unlikely, but OK.
<maisondouf> hi
<DaZ> bios upgrade maybe
<Ciocc> DaZ yeah could do
<waldo_> hey can some one help me, i need help with some local file sharing problems
<DaZ> Ciocc: what's your motherboard? :f
<DaZ> !ask|waldo_
<ubottu> waldo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ShazbotMcNasty> .j #grub
<ShazbotMcNasty> uch
<DexterLB> I'll restart X, brb
<waldo_> sorry, anyways my windows computers are currently file sharing just fine
<waldo_> but my ubuntu computer can't connect to their work group
<rolo> synaptic won't download can somebody help
<waldo_> hang on and i'll get the error message
<Ciocc> DaZ 760GX-M ECS board
<ShazbotMcNasty> rolo, is there a error message?
<rolo> shazbotmcnasty wait
<DexterLB> still no effect, home folder is still displayed instead of ~/Desktop
<acrobat> hi im new to ubuntu can smeone hlepl me pls
<acrobat> i want to install ubuntu that has a 64bit compiler on a 1gb usb stick
<arooni-mobile___> hi folks... i moved my karmic desktop from one side of the room to the other... and now it wont give me the graphical login.  i should say that only 188M is free on root partition... and i'm seeing messages in /var/log/messages like: pulseaudio: unable to contact d-bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.error.spawn.execfailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: autolaunch error: X11 initliaizatoin failed
<acrobat> someone please?
<waldo_> alright the error message says "unable to mount location, failed to retrieve share list from server"
<ShazbotMcNasty> acrobat, download the iso, then get the program called 'unetbootin'
<bazhang> acrobat, tried unetbootin ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> and then use unetbootin to easily put the iso onto the usb drive
<acrobat> bazhang: do you even know what that does
<acrobat> ShazbotMcNasty: where do i get the iso
<rolo> shazbotmcnasty nevermind
<bazhang> acrobat, sure do, have used it many times
<acrobat> i know how to use unetbootin i can't find an iso for it thats sub 1gb
<Ciocc> acrobat simple buy a bigger stick
<acrobat> ...with a 64bit toolchain on it
<ShazbotMcNasty> acrobat, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<mado> ok then ... -> can anybody please help me with this problem? ...
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/335022/
<DexterLB> acrobat, 1Gb simply won't be enough
<mado> it occurs once in a while when i try to start ubuntu
<ShazbotMcNasty> I just downloaded the 9.10 iso a bit ago and it's like 680MBs
<wgrant> DexterLB: Uh?
<ShazbotMcNasty> 690MBs actually..
<mado> and happened last before i rebooted my computer and came in here
<ShazbotMcNasty> I just checked
<wgrant> DexterLB: 1GB is quite enough for a <700MB CD image.
<eddy> i get an error message when installing a package
<yang_> Hey , can someone help me with a roll your own kernal issue? i got it to compile created deb but post init script realate  to nvida-common
<acrobat> you sure it has a toolchain
<eddy> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: nvidia-71-kernel-source (>= 71.86.08)
<oldtopman> I have the impossible request (for laughs(but its true))
<acrobat> can someone confirm the 690mb ubuntu has a toolchain with gcc compiler
<wgrant> acrobat: Only the DVD images will have the full toolchain.
<DaZ> wgrant: he doesn't want it from a cd imo ;f
<DexterLB> well yes but if you installed, add stuff, as acrobat wants a toolchain
<wgrant> acrobat: Do you not have network access?
<acrobat> wgrant: that was what i was thinking too
<DaZ> acrobat: create your own iso
<oldtopman> run ubuntu 9.10 on a ibm 755cx
<Takagami> oh man... I need some FPS action...
<acrobat> how
<DexterLB> he'll need at least 1.5gb
<acrobat> ffs
<DaZ> hm
<wgrant> acrobat: Why do you want to have the toolchain on the ISO? Can't you just download it afterwards?
<DexterLB> correct me if I'm wrong
<eddy> can someone help me with my error message
<eddy> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: nvidia-71-kernel-source (>= 71.86.08)
<ShazbotMcNasty> I need assistance - I did fsck and I got an error, can anyone decifer the error and tell me what to do? http://pastebin.com/m53795adc
<ShazbotMcNasty> eddy, do sudo apt-get update and try again
<oem> hi all
<DexterLB> eddy: nvidia-71 that's a pretty old driver
<oem> er
<oldtopman> shazbotmcnasty lemme checck
<DexterLB> eddy: try reloading the package info
<yang_> Hey , can someone help me with a roll your own kernal issue? i got it to compile created deb but post init script realate  to nvida-common
<Viking667> .... right. That's got the cooling sort of sorted out. took another 4 degrees C off the core temp
<DexterLB> can someone help me? once again, my problem is: nautilus is showing ~ on the desktop instead of ~/Desktop
<eddy> its not really na app....its a driver...may include an app with it
<DaZ> DexterLB: do you have ~/desktop folder?
<oldtopman> shazbotmcnasty yourpastebin is expired
<DexterLB> DaZ: yes I do
<steev-efikamx> so i have a machine that had ubuntu-minimal installed on it - openssh-server is installed, however it isn't started at boot - i've tried update-rc.d ssh enable - and it says its created the files but, for whatever reason, every time i boot the machine, sshd is not running and i have to blindly (no monitor that i can plug in to it) - and start ssh - am i missing something?
<mado> oldtopman, pardon me? ... such a thing can expire?
<ShazbotMcNasty> oldtopman, http://pastebin.com/m50c3321b
<mado> is mine then still "alive"? oldtopman
<oldtopman> mado pastebin is temporary
<oldtopman> sazbotmcnasty i typed it in wrong
<ShazbotMcNasty> the older one is still up....but the second one is a new one
<ShazbotMcNasty> it's okay.
<DexterLB> here's the contents of my home folder: http://pastebin.com/d46cb2d78
<mado> i see ... well i'm sort of an apprentice :) ... i didn't know that before but ... yeah ... it makes sense
<rolo> how do I run apache after I have installed it
<oldtopman> shazbotmcnasty, looks like nothing really important
<mado> oldtopman, i do hope though that i will find a solution to my problem ... but you should help ShazbotMcNasty first ... i guess she/he was here before me
<DexterLB> rolo: it's already running
<eddy> i wonder if ui shut down & connect of motherboard video would it find my driver
<oldtopman> shazbotmcnasty, looks like nothing really important
<rolo> and tomcat?
<oldtopman> oops
<timtom> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<timtom> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<timtom> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<timtom> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<FloodBot1> timtom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> rolo: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<DexterLB> rolo: if it's not, try running "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" and see if it gives an error
<DaZ> timtom: it does :f
<oldtopman> mado whats your problem
<DexterLB> timtom: why? it's great.
 * Takagami loves his linux
 * DexterLB too
<mado> as i wrote a bit earlier ... -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/335022/
<Takagami> Stupid audio
<eddy> timtom....go back to windows & virises
<DaZ> DexterLB: and desktop always displays correctly :F
<mado> once in a while i get this message when i try to boot ubuntu
<mado> oldtopman,
<rolo>  Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<rolo> how do I change this?
<oldtopman> mado what were you doing
<DexterLB> DaZ: yeah, but in my case the problem is in me I spose
<DaZ> DexterLB: why?
<DexterLB> DaZ: you see, I ran the nonautilus script
<mado> pardon me oldtopman ?
<mado> what do you mean?
<DaZ> DexterLB: it's somewhere in gconf but i don't have gnome right now
<ShazbotMcNasty> oldtopman, wel I can't boot any iso's that are on my external hard drive
<DexterLB> DaZ: then I ran it in reverse mode
<mado> i was just booting ubuntu 9.10 oldtopman
<DaZ> DexterLB: what script? :f
<ShazbotMcNasty> the error is gives me is do "chkdsk /r" on windows
<ShazbotMcNasty> so I do fdsk in linux, and that's the error that I'm having
<DexterLB> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<oldtopman> hmmmmm
<ShazbotMcNasty> so I can't boot any of my iso's that I have installed with grub2
<Viking667> does grub2 even support booting off ISO?
<Viking667> (let alone CD-ROM)?
<mado> as you probably can see oldtopman i tried to boot it again ... and this time ... no error at all :) ... this drives me a bit crazy ... because every once in a while i get this message ... and i don't want to simpy ignore it oldtopman
<oldtopman> mado, I know a bit of linux butmostly dsl an puppy sorry
<mado> dsl?
<mado> this small thing?
<mado> oldtopman,
<enzotib> damn small linux
<DaZ> DexterLB: you can always reinstall nautilus imo
<oldtopman> isnt damn banned
<mado> brill! ... i could need some hand there too in the future (as far as i know)
<DexterLB> DaZ: how?
<Viking667> oldtopman: DSL is probably one of the few places you can use it
<mado> oldtopman, looks like it's not ... although it's a curse word it's also a "technical jargon" :)
<Viking667> Meanwhile, is there any way of getting those panels of mine to change monitors?
<DexterLB> DaZ: aptitude reinstall won't help for gconf I guess
<oldtopman> ok ha
<DaZ> DexterLB: it won't but this script does something in /usr
<steev-efikamx> Viking667: you can't drag them?
<Viking667> uh, no?
<oldtopman> do you suppose icouldrun ubuntu aff of a very old laptop
<DexterLB> DaZ: I'll try moving nautilus gconf thing to a backup location and doing an aptitude reinstall
<DaZ> it's almost morning here so i can't know what exactly, but it does something :F
<eddy> hod do i install a .run file
<eddy> *how
<DexterLB> run it! :D
<ctmjr> eddy: what run  file?
<eddy> i mean whats the terminal commnad to run it
<Linux-CLI> hi
<DexterLB> in terminal: chmod +x yourfile.run && yourfile.run
<Linux-CLI> Please recommend a way I can S-Video to work on my computer. I'm happy to use any Operating System except Windows to do this. As long as I am able to get that Operating System to play WMV. I am using a Dell Inspiron 700m. Which Operating System supports S-Video for my hardware?
<Viking667> eddy: make it executable first. chmod
<eddy> a driver for my video card
<oldtopman> hi linux-cli
<Viking667> ah. I see DexterLB just told you how
<bazhang> Linux-CLI, which version of ubuntu are you running
<MindVirus> How do I find out what process number is using the most amount of bandwidth?
<MindVirus> That is, Internet bandwidth.
<svinoba> eddy: ./<file>.run
<thedarkthoughts_> hello
<DexterLB> eddy: installing the driver from the nvidia f***g site is not recommended
<Takagami> So I installed 9.04.3 ubuntu-minimal on my Dell Mini 9 A03. I have installed only the xorg, gnome-core and alsa-base meta packages. My sound hardware is detected correctly, I can change all volume levels and play audio. I don't get any sound from speakers or headphones... what am I missing?
<Linux-CLI> bazhang: 9.10
<thedarkthoughts_> Is that channel for ubuntu???
<Linux-CLI> But am happy to upgrade or downgrade
<wgrant> Takagami: There is no such release. Do you mean 8.04.3?
<DexterLB> eddy: in the next kernel upgrade it'll fail and you won't be able to go into GUI
<bazhang> thedarkthoughts_, yes
<Viking667> steev-efikamx: and no, I can't drag them. This is the standard panels ya get with Gnome, on Ubuntu 9.10
<thedarkthoughts_> ah..great
<Takagami> sorry... no... latest 9.04
<greezmunkey> MindVirus, get bmon, it's a start.
<DexterLB> X restart, brb
<Takagami> I played with 8.04.3 minimal last week for same issue
<MindVirus> greezmunkey: I'll check it out.
<mado> oldtopman, thanks for your hand
<svinoba> Takagami: is headphone unmuted? in alsamixer?
<oldtopman> mado no prob
<eddy> im new to ubuntu. how do i do the chmod
<thedarkthoughts> anyone knows how to install Snort on ubuntu 9.04
<Takagami> svinoba: all mixers are unmuted and up to 98 or so...
<DaZ> If set to true, then Nautilus will use the user's home folder as the desktop. If it is false, then it will use ~/Desktop as the desktop.
<bazhang> thedarkthoughts, sudo apt-get install snort
<DaZ> damn, he left :F
<thedarkthoughts> ok thx, bazhand
<thedarkthoughts> *bazhang sorry
<oldtopman> eddy not sure chmod 755 <file>
<eddy> dexter ...then how do i get my driver?
<ctmjr> eddy: there are steps you need to take too install the drivers from nvidia's website it is not for the faint of heart
<thevishy> hi
<thevishy> i have installed ubuntu
<oldtopman> thevishy welcome
<DaZ> thevishy: awesome
<thevishy> why isnt there a irc client in ubntu ?
<thedarkthoughts> great, is works thx a lod, bazhang
<thedarkthoughts> :D
<oldtopman> thevishy congrats
<bazhang> thedarkthoughts, you are welcome
<thevishy> thanks :)
<lstarnes> thevishy: there are irc clients in ubuntu
<thevishy> i installe the alternate distro ...
<eddy> thevishy....there is irc in ubuntu. im using xchat in ubuntu
<lstarnes> thevishy: you might need to install them from the package manager though
<thedarkthoughts> Anyone knows the system requirements for Compiz on Ubuntu 9.04???
<lstarnes> thevishy: try installing xchat
<MindVirus> greezmunkey: How do I see processes in bmon?
<thevishy> by default dnt we have irc installed ?
<thevishy> dont*
<khelvan> Can someone please help me figure out why rtorrent is not downloading anything even though I have the .torrent file ready to go?
<DaZ> thedarkthoughts: worknig graphic card
<Linux-CLI> Please recommend a way I can S-Video to work on my computer. I'm happy to use any Operating System except Windows to do this. As long as I am able to get that Operating System to play WMV. I am using a Dell Inspiron 700m. Which Operating System supports S-Video for my hardware?
<DaZ> processor and some ram.
<wgrant> thevishy: The default IRC client in Ubuntu 9.10 is Empathy.
<greezmunkey> MindVirus, like I said, it's a start, and you can't, sorry
<thevishy> right wgrant
<eddy> i wish i could get the driver installed to make mine work better
<DaZ> oh, and monitor would be good too :f
<MindVirus> Man, I did not need this software.
<svinoba> thevishy: no i guess. but as suggested install xchat or irssi
<thedarkthoughts> ok, DaZ thx
<thevishy> now I opened synaptic to install xchat , but i dont see the software ...
<oldtopman> thevishy xchat seems to work well, usin it from puppylinux
<MindVirus> Does anyone know how to view which processes are using the most Internet bandwidth?
<soreau> thedarkthoughts: You can check the wiki http://wiki.compiz.org/ You will need an intel, ati or nvidia chipset made in this century
<svinoba> thevishy: sudo apt-get install xchat or sudo apt-get install irssi
<DaZ> soreau: lame, kwin-composite works on ViRGE :F
<svinoba> thevishy: btw, its in Ubuntu Software Center under Internet
<thevishy> right
<soreau> DaZ: He asked about compiz, not kompiz
<greezmunkey> MindVirus, check out ntop...
 * Viking667 blinks. Still nothing relevant, even in gconf... funnily enough, there's a "disable_move" key, but no related schema.
<strywgr> kuch yaar nazar nahin ata!
<thevishy> svinoba: under Internet option I can see only Ubuntu One
<Viking667> ... and I really don't want to have to delete .gconf just to get my desktop sane.
<DaZ> strywgr: ke?
<strywgr> daz :/
<svinoba> thevishy: try it in search. I also installed from alternate cd.
<strywgr> the nick seems to be familiar!
<oldtopman> will ubuntu or xubuntu run on a 2.6ghz intel celeron w/256mb of ram
<eddy> thevishy....at top of screen, click system>help.
<eddy> then it will ist irc rooms. click a room & it will let u download xchat
<MindVirus> greezmunkey: I'll check it out.
<DaZ> oldtopman: it will but more ram would be fine :f
<thevishy> what in Help ...
<thevishy> !codex
<thevishy> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oldtopman> daztoo old to upgrade *sobs*
<greezmunkey> MindVirus, it's pretty rough, I'm looking into it noe myself.
<svinoba> thevishy: not Internet option under Applications. Applications->Ubuntu Software Center->Internet
<oldtopman> daz, do you want to hear something slow
<thevishy> thanks svinoba will try that
 * Viking667 shrugs, and disconnects, at least for the moment.
<DaZ> oldtopman: slow? :f
<thevishy> it says not available in current data
<ninjah> what's the traceroute tool in ubuntu
<oldtopman> ibm 755cx
<thevishy> Canonical doesnt provide update ...
<eddy> thevishy ...https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/yelp/+gethelp
<Viking667> Pentium III, 600 with 384 Mb
<wgrant> ninjah: Try 'mtr'
<eddy> then click on the irc room
<ninjah> wgrant: hmmm... Okay
<oldtopman> pentium75 (75mhz) and 8mb of ram (maxed at 40)
<ctmjr> Linux-CLI: what graphic card do you have
<Linux-CLI> Intel
<Linux-CLI> I'll get the exact model, brb
<svinoba> thevishy: guess, u didnot have internet connection during install. do sudo apt-get update
<ninjah> wgrant: cool Thanks
<DaZ> oldtopman: at least thinkpads are pretty solid :F
<Viking667> ninjah: there's also a "traceroute" package you may have to install
<thevishy> no i didnt have internet during install , had to configure wireless
<MacDrunk> helllo
<Linux-CLI> ctmjr: Intel Extreme Graphics 2 (i855GM/GME)
<oldtopman> daz sat idle for 10yrs thru 1 move and fired right up
<svinoba> thevishy: then update apt sources 'sudo apt-get update'
<strywgr> oldtopman, you got the link?
<oldtopman> ... intowindows 95
<oldtopman> strywgr to what
<strywgr> system requirement?
<MacMiller> hello
<oldtopman> hmmmm gimme a min
<ctmjr> Linux-CLI: i do not know alot about intel cards but hold on will see what i can find for you
<polo> hello
<melrockz> plz tell me how to write a gstreamer pipeline to encode mp3 at 192kbps
<oldtopman> strywgr www.ertyu.org/steven_nikkel/thinkpadspecs.html
<oldtopman> exit, stage left
<strywgr> oldtopman : you can check the minimum requirements from -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Linux-CLI> ctmjr: Thanks
<mado> i'm still trying to find a solution to my problem folks :) -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/335022/
<melrockz>  plz tell me how to write a gstreamer pipeline to encode mp3 at 192kbps
<melrockz> using sound juicer
<TheCash> my comptuer supports 1280x1024 but i can only go to 1024x768
<mado> as i'm new to ubuntu i don't have an idea what the problem is
<strywgr> TheCash, it is switching back to 1024x68?
<strywgr> 7*
<TheCash> there is no option for 1280x1024 but on windows that is what I used
<thevishy> ooo i am loving it :P
<melrockz>  plz tell me how to write a gstreamer pipeline to encode mp3 at 192kbps
<mado> melrockz, i guess we both have to wait :)
<TheCash> lol
<DexterLB> bah, I reinstalled nautilus, installed the updates, including the new kernel, no effect. I still have the contents of ~ on the desktop instead of ~/Desktop
<strywgr> thecash, are you using any graphics card?
<ctmjr> Linux-CLI: did you try any of the function keys i have a laptop with an ati card and i can switch with function key + f8
<svinoba> DexterLB: on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<TheCash> im not sure becouse this is a old computer that was givin to me until i could get a new one
<DexterLB> Ubuntu
<DexterLB> gnome
<fahadsadah> mado: Couldn't find your drive
<fahadsadah> I'm guessing it's the initrd that couldn't.
<melrockz> i managed to get the mp3 profile working by installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mado> fahadsadah, and that means?
<mado> i'm new to ubuntu ... i don't have any clue fahadsadah
<fahadsadah> mado: Please pastebin the output of "ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/"?
<strywgr> try xrandr 1280x1024
<Linux-CLI> ctmjr: Unfortunately that doesn't work :(
<TheCash> ok
<melrockz> but how do i set the bitrate?
<mado> fahadsadah, -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/335045/
<mikkelgj> So i just installed the nVidia drivers (system->admin->hardware). After reboot i get: "Unable to load NVIDIA kernel module" and the hardware driver app tells me that the NVIDIA driver is activated but not in use. How do i fix this?
<fahadsadah> Thanks
<TheCash> i got a usage screen
<svinoba> DexterLB: have u tried gconf-editor?
<DexterLB> yes
<melrockz>  plz tell me how to write a gstreamer pipeline to encode mp3 at 192kbps
<fahadsadah> mado: Try typing exit?
<mado> you're welcome -> fahadsadah ... were you able to follow my conversation with oldtopman ?
<fahadsadah> I just woke up, no
<fahadsadah> I'll read the logs now
<mado> ok :)
<mado> the thing is ...
<svinoba> DexterLB: in terminal 'gconf-editor' and then apps->nautilus->preferences. here, desktop_is_home_directory is 'unchecked' for me. see if urs is checked.
<Trailpups> DexterLB, edit .config/user-dirs.dirs
<mado> i'm no longer facing this screen
<mado> i showed you fahadsadah
<mado> it only occurs once in a while when i try to boot ubuntu 9.10 fahadsadah
<Linux-CLI> ctmjr: Any ideas?
<fahadsadah> mado: Oh!
<fahadsadah> Your disk is too slow
<DexterLB> svinoba: it's unchecked for me too
<mado> so ... shortly after i got this message ...
<DexterLB> Trialpups: I'm doing it now.
<a931bw> Dudes i need help !!! i installed openSUSE on SDA5 ubuntu was SDA1 bots OS have same swap but ubuntu wont load heres grub menu.lst http://pastebin.com/d49e5e5c2
<mado> i switched off the computer (let it crash) and then i booted again ... this time ... no errors fahadsadah
<fahadsadah> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Boot%20failures%20on%20systems%20with%20Intel%20D945%20motherboards
<fahadsadah> mado: It's a boot time error
<a931bw> Dudes i need help !!! i installed openSUSE on SDA5 ubuntu was SDA1 bots OS have same swap but ubuntu wont load heres grub menu.lst http://pastebin.com/d49e5e5c2
<bazhang> !repeat | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mado> oh! ... i see fahadsadah (not really but now it  makes more sense) ... so ... what should i do about it? ... fahadsadah ... ... there is no "menu.lst" in ubuntu 9.10
<a931bw> Dudes i need help !!! i installed openSUSE on SDA5 ubuntu was SDA1 bots OS have same swap but ubuntu wont load heres grub menu.lst http://pastebin.com/d49e5e5c2
<svinoba> DexterLB: take a look at .config/user-dirs.dirs as suggested by Trailpups
<a931bw> Help pleasee
<fahadsadah> mado: Oh, forgot that.
<a931bw> i hate that rpm based OS :(
<bazhang> a931bw, dont repeat. see the message from ubottu
<DexterLB> Trailpups, svinoba: that worked, thanks
<fahadsadah> mado: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Trailpups> DexterLB, great!
<DexterLB> :)
<Linux-CLI> I'm looking for a CLI tool which can batch search & replace through a list of files (as text-files, but different extensions). Any recommendations?
<svinoba> DexterLB: Thanks to Trailpups, learnt a new thing today... :)
<mado> er fahadsadah ... ok -> let's see
<DexterLB> vim saves the day :D
<fahadsadah> Linux-CLI: sed
<mado> ok fahadsadah ... i opened it
<mado> what now?
<svinoba> GUI cant beat CLI right.. :D
<ctmjr> Linux-CLI: well lets start from the beginning did you install any drivers for the card yet?
<a931bw> Dudes i need help !!! i installed openSUSE on SDA5 ubuntu was SDA1 bots OS have same swap but ubuntu wont load heres grub menu.lst http://pastebin.com/d49e5e5c2
<DexterLB> svinoba: yup
<fahadsadah> mado: Find the line beginning with "linux"
<DexterLB> svinoba: especially vim, it's gorgeous
<DexterLB> gvim, kvim etc suck
<monestri> home		/home/safire	vboxsf	uid=1000,gid=1000	0 1
<monestri> home doesn't seem to be being mounted at boot
<Linux-CLI> I'm looking for a CLI tool which can complete a directory listing (with full path, not sure if ls can do this) then add File <tab> to the start of each line. Any recommendations?
<monestri> but mount home works
<Linux-CLI> ctmjr: Nope
<mado> fahadsadah, -> i guess you're talking about this -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/335047/
<ctmjr> Linux-CLI: your using gnome?
<Linux-CLI> yep
<fahadsadah> mado: Yes.
<svinoba> a931bw: you have 'grub' on 9.10, not 'grub2'?
<Linux-CLI> Probably because of an upgrade?
<fahadsadah> mado: Please add "rootdelay=90" to the end of the line beginning "linux"
<Archilles> If you know GRUB you have to relearn with GRUB2
<mado> fahadsadah, how come this error occurs in 9.10 again?
<zcat[1]> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<a931bw> idk im total noob on these
<fahadsadah> mado: I'm not too sure, to be honest.
<ctmjr> Linux-CLI: look in the main menu under system > administrator > hardware drivers and see if any thing is there
<mado> fahadsadah, -> like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/335050/
<fahadsadah> Yes.
<Razahn> I hate to be a bother, but I just recently installed Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.10. I am able to boot to both operating systems flawlessly, but in the GRUB menu it shows Ubuntu twice. Is there a way to remove the two un-needed listings of Ubuntu?
<fahadsadah> Save, and reboot, and you won't see the problem again :)
<mado> really? fahadsadah
<Linux-CLI> ctmjr: Nup, nothing found
<mado> ok ... but what if i want to boot another kernel? fahadsadah
<mado> then i have to add this "rootdelay=90" again ... haven't i?
<fahadsadah> Yes.
<mado> ok ... i will note that ... just a sec
<fahadsadah> Razahn: Please install the package "startupmanager" in the Ubuntu Software Center, then go to System->Administration->Startup Manager
<mado> er fahadsadah ? ... do i also have to add "rootdelay=90" to the "recovery mode" ?
<zenlunatic_> Linux-CLI, sed awk
<Razahn> Thank you very much.
<fahadsadah> mado: Not really
<fahadsadah> Because recovery mode is basically that shell prompt you saw there
<Linux-CLI> But awk is a whole programming language!
<mado> uhuu -> so what does "rootdelay=90" help? fahadsadah ... ... i'm trying to learn more
<fahadsadah> mado: It waits a fixed amount of time for your drive
<fahadsadah> I think it's 2 seconds
<fahadsadah> You have a slow drive
<mado> a slow one?
<fahadsadah> So it will wait up to 90 seconds
<fahadsadah> Actually, a slow drive controller
<mado> are you talking about the "rpm" ?
<mado> and er ... can i do something about the slow thing?
<mado> can i make it faster?
<TheCash> strwgr
<Zilu54> active out there?
<MacMiller> hello
<fahadsadah> mado: No, just initialisation.
<MacMiller> anyone her has installed kubuntu on a dell inspirom 9400
<mado> fahadsadah, ?
<mado> i can't save the correction
<iceroot> !anyone | MacMiller
<ubottu> MacMiller: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mado> it doesn't let me fahadsadah
<fahadsadah> Alt+F2, and type, "gksu gedit"
<mado> it says i only have read-access
<iceroot> mado: you have a ubuntu-support question?
<MacMiller>  hmm
<MacMiller> im off
<MacMiller> see ya
<fahadsadah> You'll be asked for a password, and then you'll have r/w access
<mado> iceroot, pardon me?
<TheCash> my comptuer supports 1280x1024(on windows that is what I used) but i can only go to 1024x768
<iceroot> mado: i didnt tought that fahadsadah is a name, i thought your keyboard is broken :)
<constantine7> someone
<constantine7> help me
<Linux-CLI> ctmjr: I installed mesa-common-dev
<part_> cpu[2 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 550 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz w/ 512 KB L2 Cache]
<constantine7> with ubuntu
<thevishy> tell ur problem constantine7
<thevishy> !carriage
<part_> szent
<mado> iceroot, nope :) ... but when you look at it ... is  "mado" a name? (yes it is just four letters of my real name) ... ... ...
<iceroot> constantine7: not possible without details or what do you think?
<mado> fahadsadah, it still doesn't work
<part_> cpu[2 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 550 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 3.10GHz w/ 512 KB L2 Cache]
<constantine7> ok i cant see me password in the terminal
<iceroot> mado: but didnt look look like a broken keyboard
<thevishy> nobody can see password in terminal
<iceroot> constantine7: thats normal
<mado> ok :)
<bazhang> constantine7, that is normal
<Zilu54> constantine7 its usual
<constantine7> why
<part_> netdata[eth0: 184.6 MB Recieved, 26.8 MB Sent]
<bazhang> security constantine7
<iceroot> constantine7: because others can see the password then when you type it?
<thevishy> yes security
<part_> ether[Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller]
<bazhang> part_, please stop that
<Zilu54> just type your password then push enter :)
<part_> okok
<mado> how come i can't save the correction fahadsadah ?
<mado> i'm "root" ...  aren't i?
<part_> bazhang then where?
<iceroot> mado: with gksudo, yes
<iceroot> !paste | part_
<ubottu> part_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bazhang> part_, was there a question with that? paste.ubuntu.com if so
<lycan> have yo ever use fedora???
<mado> iceroot, well ... looks like there is another root with more access than me then ...
<iceroot> mado: no
<mado> because i can't save the correction in the file
<Zilu54> i have a question/help
<iceroot> mado: to what file?
<bazhang> lycan, try #ubuntu-offtopic , here is Ubuntu support only
<iceroot> !ask | Zilu54
<ubottu> Zilu54: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mado> iceroot -> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TheCash> my comptuer supports 1280x1024(on windows that is what I used) but i can only go to 1024x768
<part_> thanks bazhang iceroot ubottu
<Zilu54> how can i add gmail notifier on my docky?
<iceroot> mado: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kaushal> hi
<Zilu54> im currently using gnome-do
<lycan> the cash?
<mado> tried it already ... three times iceroot
<TheCash> yes?
<iceroot> mado: and the error?
<iceroot> mado: using a live-cd? is it mounted with rw?
<Il__Matteo> hi everybody! i'm on ubuntu 9.10 and lamely trying "chroot" in order to make Ubuntu mobile work. i'm following this procedure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335055/plain/ . but, when i come up with the last step, console writes me back "chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash'. No such file or directory". Can anybody help, please?
<lycan> do u have ati o nvidia graphics card?
<mado> i have to add -> "rootedelay=90" after "linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-15-generic root=UUID=b9212eb1-5f4c-4dd6-add9-d85b791ee9fb ro   quiet splash"
<bazhang> iceroot, DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<mado> iceroot,
<kaushal> whats the difference between $@ and $* special variable in Bash Shell scripting ?
<iceroot> bazhang: i dont know grub2
<mado> bazhang, ?
<bazhang> iceroot, please read the grub2 wiki before advising
<TheCash> im not sure
<iceroot> bazhang: no
<part_> the flash player not working the today morning upgrade after
<bazhang> iceroot, pardon?
<iceroot> bazhang: i am just answering a question about writing a file belongs to root
<TheCash> I dont think so though
<mado> bazhang, it's actually my problem
<mado> i can't edit the file
<bazhang> iceroot, you just advised to edit that file, the wiki says explicitly not to do so.
<mado> ouch!
<bazhang> mado, ignore the last advice from iceroot
<iceroot> bazhang: i cant read every wiki-page to know if it is a good idea, he was asking how to edit a file belongs to root, i gave the answer
<Zilu54> how i can add gmail notifier on my gnome-do docky?
<licantropo> hello everybody y have a question for all of you why do yo recommend me to use ubuntu???
<mado> bazhang, iceroot isn't the guilty one
<bazhang> iceroot, its the very wrong answer. just dont answer if you have no idea.
<mado> blame me
<mado> but bazhang ... do you have any other suggestions about what to do about my problem?
<bazhang> mado, have you read the wiki yet? please restate your problem
<iceroot> bazhang: question: i cant write a file belongs to root, answer: gksudo gedit   so its the correct answer :)
<Zilu54> anyone?
<mado> bazhang, -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/335022/
<AnonnyMouse> hi guys. i've an Radeon HD 3450 running on karmic-64. reinstalled drivers from downloaded ati....run file, configured in catalyst gui, but still unable to get 3D-HA.
<AnonnyMouse> any ideas?
<mado> that's my problem bazhang
<licantropo> zilu54 what happens to you??
<mado> every once in a while i face this screen bazhang
<ctmjr> Linux-CLI: sorry it took so long had to take care off something but anyway run this and see what driver your using, egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mado> when i try to boot ubuntu 9.10
<Il__Matteo> licantropo, it depends. I chose it because of its simple installation and of its user friendly graphic interface
<Zilu54> licantropo im just asking something
<bazhang> mado, is this a dual boot
<Zilu54> licantropo well i think anyone are busy
<licantropo> wgat zilu?
<licantropo> what?
<mado> yep bazhang
<Il__Matteo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Zilu54> i just want to ask how to add gmail notifier on my docky
<mado> i have to dual boot with "windows xp"
<Zilu54> i hate my gmail prism
<licantropo> tell me what do you need zilu?
<mado> i have to dual boot with "windows xp" bazhang
<licantropo> mado du yo wnat to make a dual booting??
<TheCash> my comptuer supports 1280x1024(on windows that is what I used) but i can only go to 1024x768
<Zilu54> licantropo i just want to ask how to add gmail & greader notifier on my docky
<bazhang> mado, and as the wiki states, have you tried sudo update-grub
<mado> yes bazhang
<om26er> TheCash: exactly the same problem with my friend
<mado> i can do it again though
<AnonnyMouse> hi guys. i've an Radeon HD 3450 running on karmic-64. reinstalled drivers from downloaded ati....run file, configured in catalyst gui, but still unable to get 3D-HA.
<AnonnyMouse> any ideas?
<TheCash> Om26er: any sulutions?
<om26er> TheCash: he is using nvidia and you?
<ctmjr> AnonnyMouse: what does glxinfo | grep render say
<Il__Matteo> AnonnyMouse,  no, sorry. :° I'm on nvidia and linux managed to set it up automatically  and properly. On first boot it asked me: do you want to use original drivers? and i said yes
<mado> bazhang, ... licantropo ... iceroot ... i will wait now :)
<Il__Matteo> i'm on ubuntu 9.10 and lamely trying "chroot" in order to make Ubuntu mobile work. i'm following this procedure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335055/plain/ . but, when i come up with the last step, console writes me back "chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash'. No such file or directory". Can anybody help, please?
<licantropo> just drag those launchers into docky zilu
<bazhang> mado, sorry, did you run the command again?
<mado> yes bazhang ... why?
<AnonnyMouse> ctmjr: error
<mado> should i reboot now?
<Linux-CLI> egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mikkelgj> How do i change the default soundcard? I tried setting it using System->prefs->sound but it doesnt work even if i disable the current default soundcard. Any tips? Found a guide that told me to use asoundconf but i guess that doesnt work in 9.10
<constantine3> hello
<Linux-CLI> ctmjr: THanks, I'll give ti a go
<bazhang> mado, did it report back any errors?
<Linux-CLI> ctmjr: THanks, I'll give it a go
<i_is_broke> mikkelgj, is one of them onboard?
<wgrant> Il__Matteo: Are you sure you mean gutsy?
<AnonnyMouse> ctmjr: badsrequest, major & minor opcode 156 & 19
<constantine3> hello everybody have you ever install ubuntu server????
<constantine3> i need help
<mikkelgj> i_is_broke, yes. The onboard is currently selected, i have a soundblaster PCI which i want to use instead
<mado> bazhang, looks like a "no errors" to me -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/335061/
<bazhang> constantine3, then please ask a question
<i_is_broke> !ask | constantine3
<ubottu> constantine3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Il__Matteo> wgrant, i'm doing it in "lamer mode"... so, don't ask me what i'm doing, just tell me what to do! :D
<i_is_broke> mikkelgj, you need to go into the bios of the computer and disable the onboard sound. and then it will take it out of the picture for you.
<exploreralex1> hi, how do you open a .bin file..i downloaded open source jdk 5 ee. it has a .bin extension and i don't know how to install it...
<wgrant> Il__Matteo: What are you trying to do, why, and where are you getting the instructions?
<constantine3> ok i want to install chillispot on ubuntu server how i make this??
<wgrant> !java | exploreralex1
<ubottu> exploreralex1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<om26er> constantine3: googled first?
<nightmare> hi
<mikkelgj> i_is_broke, hmm yeah good idea. I'll do that, thanks. Still, shouldn't the sound-config-gui actually work tho? Didnt work in 9.04 either =/
<exploreralex1> wgrant: thanks
<i_is_broke> mikkelgj, not if they are conflicting with each other..
<mikkelgj> i_is_broke, kindda sucks that there is an option to select the default soundcard.... it just doesnt do anything
<exploreralex1> also where do i download LTSP from??
<wgrant> !ltsp | exploreralex1
<ubottu> exploreralex1: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Il__Matteo> wgrant, ok :) trying to create a virtual image to upload it onto my mobile. why: because the current mobile OS seems to be bugged or broken (touchscreen issues). where: http://www.programmazione.it/index.php?entity=eitem&idItem=38367 (click the bottom right link to skip the ad)
<mikkelgj> i_is_broke, there is the option to disable one or both of them completely so they shouldn't conflict
<exploreralex1> wgrant:  thanks again
<mikkelgj> oh well
<mado> bazhang, ?
<i_is_broke> mikkelgj, well i would think that disabling it would make it easier to work with..i would try that first..thats what i had to do on mine to get it to work and im using a sb card as well.
<mado> bazhang, ? what now?
<mikkelgj> i_is_broke, yeah its prolly what i'm going to do. Would just be nice to have options i guess, i mean, being able to switch between them on the fly, or even output on both of them
<mado> should i try to reboot?
<ctmjr> AnonnyMouse: your drivers are borked i would just uninstall them and try to reinstall if you have not done so yet or ask in #ati if anyone is awake
<i_is_broke> mikkelgj, maybe one of these days, when pulse actually works right..lol
<bazhang> mado, if the command went without errors yes
<mikkelgj> i_is_broke, heh, maybe in 10.04 =)
<i_is_broke> mikkelgj, yeah with it being an lts it might get accomplished.
<mado> ok then ... hope to see you in a bit
<mikkelgj> i_is_broke, we can only hope =)
<AnonnyMouse> ctmjr: figured s much, thnx. tried uninstalling & purging & reinstalling. no response from #ati @ mo'
<ctmjr> AnonnyMouse: by chance did you install the fglrx driver from the repos or through hardware manager first?
<Shalon> AnonnyMouse: by chance did you install the fglrx driver from the repos or through hardware manager first?
<Zahid> need help regarding apache virtual hosting
<noseeder> guten Morgen
<ctmjr> bazhang: bot?
<maco> !de | noseeder
<ubottu> noseeder: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bazhang> ctmjr, could be
<trackerartist> hello
<trackerartist> is there anyway to see my logs for items moved,deleted,created ??
<mikkelgj> After installing the Nvidia drivers, the virtual desktop have become too big to fit the resolution of my screen, even if the settings look alright. Any ideas how to fix?
<Il__Matteo> wgrant, no ideas?
<constantine1> mikki are you working on virtualbox?
<trackerartist> any ideas anyone..this is really important.. its a document for my job,,!
<_daniel_> hi guys
<constantine1> hi daniel
<_daniel_> how can i disable GUI in ubuntu 9.10
<vagvaf_> hey
<i_is_broke> trackerartist, have you checked in the trash bin?
<trackerartist> i_is_broke, yes i have..its not there.. can i see file overwrited logs?
<_daniel_> i just want a light version of linux without graphical interface
<AnonnyMouse> ctmjr: is there some way to completely remove & purge the entire video stack?
<AnonnyMouse> ctmjrin karmic-64
<i_is_broke> trackerartist, im not sure you will have to see if someone else knows the answer to that one.
<Travis1> hey does anyone know how to add "enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=0 to the kernel command line??
<trackerartist> okay
<traveller> i've got a problem detecting a new WD caviar black 1TB drive in ubuntu 9.04 and 8.04 booted live; my motherboard's asus a8v; anyone got any idea why that might be?
<Quan-Time> i have a nvidia GT 220m video card, its reporting as a 9600 card.  Im hugely confident the driver is wrong.  Is there a way i can fix this, if so, how ?
<TheCash> my comptuer supports 1280x1024(on windows that is what I used) but i can only go to 1024x768
<ctmjr> AnonnyMouse: if the only fglrx driver you installed was from the ati website then the uninstaller will remove everything it install but you should reboot to kill all traces of it
<jub369_> i switched to ubuntu and i have alot of Mirc game how get mirc on linux
<m0nkfish> lol
<m0nkfish> jub369_: mirc is a windows program
<m0nkfish> it may run under Wine, i'm not sure
<stuNNed> use wine?
<Random832> what exactly is a mirc game?
<jub369_> ok
<ctmjr> jub369_: i have heard of people using wine with mirc but do not know how to do it linux has too many better irc clients
<Random832> if it's just a channel you go in and a bot runs a game for you, you can do it on whatever program you're using right now
<Quan-Time> prolly somethin over xdcc id suspect
<TheCash> my comptuer supports 1280x1024(on windows that is what I used) but i can only go to 1024x768
<jub369_> no i run the bots
<Random832> jub369_, i've had good experience with mirc and wine, years ago
<Random832> never ran any complex scripts though
<jub369_> ok i have wine1.2 is that same
<Random832> yeah
<Random832> it's a beta version
<laika> ciao a tt
<m0nkfish> you run game bots written in mirc? :S
<stuNNed> yep probly xdcc bot
<jub369_> yes
<Il__Matteo> !it | Laika
<ubottu> Laika: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jub369_> i got a dbz a wwe and a game wars one
<mado> howdy! ... i'm back bazhang
<bazhang> mado, hi
<jub369_> wells thank yalls for helping
<mado> sooo ... what's next bazhang ?
<Travis1> enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=0 - need to add that to the kernel command line in grub or grub2 (whatever i use for Karmic). Can anyone give me some instruction?
<TheCash> my comptuer supports 1280x1024(on windows that is what I used) but i can only go to 1024x768
<m0nkfish> can anyone help me out with the "groups" command
<bazhang> mado, still not working correctly? still getting the busybox when trying to boot ubuntu?
<bupsss> hi all
<bupsss> i'm having a problem with firefox... can't apply themes.... andybody knows how to fix this?
<jub369_> oh one more thing does any one know about how i can get a anti virus like nortons on ubuntu
<mado> i didn't see the message this time ... but maybe it'll be back another time ... bazhang ... it's a problem that only occurs once in a while
<jub369_> bupsss i had that probelm i had to reinstall firefox
<acrobat> can someone link me to the ubuntu direct link for 9.10 i can't find it
<acrobat> pelase
<acrobat> please*
<mado> maybe it's something like on 2or3 of 5 occasions of booting ubuntu :) bazhang
<acrobat> theres only the stupid download button but my browser can't fetch it
<stuNNed> jub369_: use clamav
<bazhang> acrobat, the torrent or the iso
<Travis1> jub369: I'd use AVG. I like it better than nortons
<bupsss> jub369_ i'll give it a try :\
<acrobat> bazhang: iso
<stuNNed> jub369_: clamtk is a frontend
<TheCash> my comptuer supports 1280x1024(on windows that is what I used) but i can only go to 1024x768
<acrobat> bazhang: 64bit too
<jub369_> ok how do i know if there on
<a931bw> Nariai
<a931bw> 	Vardas 	Lygis 				
<a931bw> 	
<a931bw> 	vikte 	51 	500000 	0 	
<a931bw> 	
<FloodBot4> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a931bw> 	
<jub369_> i was told AVG was installed jsut now
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ acrobat
<papul> hi, i just updated the kernel to 2.6.31-16 from 2.6.31-14. now my grub contains entries for both the kernel. how do i remove the entries for the previous kernel?
<papul> hi, i just updated the kernel to 2.6.31-16 from 2.6.31-14. now my grub contains entries for both the kernel. how do i remove the entries for the previous kernel?
<bazhang> papul, via the package manager; you may wish to keep an extra around though
<papul> bazhang, ok
<Viking667> heh. Turns out my error with the panel on the "other" monitor was due to a user error on my part.
<Viking667> When I took the computer apart to clean dust out of the fan, I had unplugged all the cables, of course. Guess what I put back in the ... opposite order?
<ctmjr> m0nkfish: groups is pretty simple type groups "user name" or just groups to get your groups there might be other options but do not know of any
<Viking667> Yep.
<cambazz> hello, after making the update this morning, my pgadmin3 does not work anymore. i suspect it is a wxGTK related problem
<wgrant> cambazz: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Viking667> and, how was pgadmin3 installed?
<soreau> ! grub2 | Travis1
<ubottu> Travis1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Neremor> good morning! I've a short question about compiz... Everything is working allright with compiz, but there is one very anoying thing: If you move the cursor to the window's borders, there appears this arrow which indicates that clicking now will resize the window. This is a nice feature, but not at the top border where the window title is. Because if i want to drag a window, I often scale it... Is there a way to deactivate this scaling feature?
<acrobat> bazhang: thanks man
<soreau> Travis1: That is the same wiki airlied referred you to
<bazhang> acrobat, no problem :)
<acrobat> bazhang: where can i find a list of all the files on the cd?
<acrobat> bazhang: whats the size of those files?
<acrobat> isn't there an ftp repo
<Travis1> thanks for the help guys.
<cambazz> wgrant: the last
<ranjan> hellow every body i followed this guide  "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/ACPIWake" in order to wake my pc on an aloted time but i entered find /proc/acpi/alarm commad it give me an error msg as no file or directory .... so can any body over here can help me in this regard and one more thing i would like to add over here i have reinstalled the acpi support modle but then also i am not able to get any desire result ... any idea how
<ranjan>  to solve this problem i am using ubuntu 9.10 as an main os and secondrally as xp by means of dual boot  please help ...
<bazhang> acrobat, the individual file sizes?
<cambazz> after making a apt-get update, how can i update all packages systemwide
<traveller> cambazz, apt-get upgrade
<ardchoille> cambazz: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Travis1> soreau: do you know much about editing the grub file? If I send you my changes that I'm making to the grub, would you be able to advise if it will break or not?
<Quan-Time> changing nvidia driver, should i fully uninstall my current one, then install new one ? or can i install over the top ok ?
<cambazz> well, i got a problem with libwxgtk and pgadmin3
<MindVirus> Hi. Is there any way to see how much Internet bandwidth processes are using?
<Achelle> antonpiatek Achelle n0gear _WildBill_ islington h32Lg CeW_fb_sobat frogzoo guntbert hfsdo konttori_work croppa
<Achelle> nishant isonoooooo cambazz Viking667 maisondouf nimrod10_ Neremor chris-qBT arooni-mobile ranjan Darwin4Ever ari_stress
<traveller> i've got a problem detecting a new WD caviar black 1TB drive in ubuntu 9.04 and 8.04 booted live; my motherboard's asus a8v; anyone got any idea why that might be?
<Achelle> a931bw LarsB NetDidi paprna HaRDaWaY bupsss chrisbee Shazbot mado bdgraue Peter2222 Razahn kulight kensanata frogzoo1
<Achelle> evilGUI SiaCo stuNNed Andycas albech bastid_raZor jub369_ Travis1 ana_ubuntera om26er_ roentgen _daniel_ vagvaf_
<FloodBot4> Achelle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MindVirus> I have ntop if that changes anything.
<Achelle> KiLaHuRtZ CantGetANick Bhavic1 lat tumii Quan-Time Mowah mmaruseacph2 warka1 blob84 laughzilla ripps Bodsda ctmnz
<Achelle> hoge AnonnyMouse jcape Enissay kaushal Mikelevel i_is_broke lamer Khady zoggnoff1 Il__Matteo k5220 suhaib WelshDragon
<Achelle> ZykoticK9 fcuk112 laknath t0rrieri anom01y kaini morticia_ fqh monestri psycho_oreos anivisual itchy8me sirex`
<tumii> Achelle ?
<nishant> ??
<cambazz> i could not manage to compile libwxgtk from source. is not there a way of getting the nightly
<psycho_oreos> don't worry about him
<Bodsda> Achelle: huh?
<tumii> \kick achelle
<cambazz> it is spamming
<HaRDaWaY> :S
<om26er_> Achelle: ooo
<Neremor> achelle what means "isonoooooo" :D
<blob84> achelle are you crazy
<lint> does anyone here use gimmie with ubuntu?
<mado> Achelle, ?
<MindVirus> Wow, I can't believe people actually respond.
<mado> is there anything i can do for you?
<MindVirus> Is there any way to see how much Internet bandwidth processes are using? I have ntop if that changes anything.
<Quan-Time> MindVirus: individual progs, or "in total" ?
<MindVirus> Quan-Time: Individual.
<ctmjr> ranjan: did you read the first paragraph of that guide?
<Quan-Time> ah.. umm, honestly cant help you, but i suspect there is a way
<MindVirus> Quan-Time: I hope so.
<Ascavasaion> If I was to run Blackbox on my Ubuntu 9.04 machine... would it run quicker even if the Gnome libraries are installed to enable gnome applications?
<jub369_> can i get a PM on how to install AVG
<ranjan> ctmjr :: no i missed that any idea which guide then should i follow
<wgrant> !antivirus | jub369_
<ubottu> jub369_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jub369_> file ares passed to windows
<guntbert> !pm | jub369_
<ubottu> jub369_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nishant> has anyone faced issues like os going corrupt after installation ?
<jub369_> what samba samva or gadmin-samba
<jub369_> nishant i have
<nishant> my laptop battery is down and hence the laptop will power off
<nishant> jub369_, what is the reason
<jub369_> idk but i just reformat and do it again and it works
<traveller> i've got a problem detecting a new WD caviar black 1TB drive in ubuntu 9.04 and 8.04 booted live; my motherboard's asus a8v; anyone got any idea why that might be?
<nishant> ok
<cambazz> hey, what is the latest ubuntu version
<Quan-Time> best way to change / update my nvidia driver ? i have downloaded the correct one from the NV site.
<wgrant> traveller: "problem detecting"?
<cambazz> 10.04 ??
<a931bw>                                          _gfOYbz,
<wgrant> cambazz: 9.10
<a931bw>                                        ,Z\/`   'c\.
<a931bw>                                        /,!      '[W
<a931bw>                                       ]!] .      []
<FloodBot4> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nishant> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<jub369_> 9.10
<wgrant> a931bw: Stop that.
<traveller> wgrant, the drive doesn't show up in gparted
<cambazz> what is 10.4
<cambazz> pardon, 10.04
<nishant> 10.4 might be the testing version
<wgrant> traveller: Does it show up in the BIOS?
<Quan-Time> beta / non released id guess
<wgrant> cambazz: 10.04 will be released in April.
<guntbert> !lucid | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nishant> stable versions are counted as current version
<[BIOS]Hrishi> hi, i need to modify the wireshark bundle for ubuntu, there is a bug in it. How do I do it?
<traveller> wgrant, it's a sata drive, and my bios doesn't seem to have a way to see a sata drive
<djveer> Weird.... I imaged the ubuntu netbook remix iso to my usb drive and it works fine in my mac ... but the netbook doesn't boot off it ?
<wgrant> traveller: Does the POST not list them?
<jub369_> When Ubuntu Updates do i have to remake a CD and reinstall linux or does it just update ot it
<ctmjr> ranjan: no offense but you should read the guides and not just copy  and paste read the second paragraph
<wgrant> jub369_: it will ask you if you want to upgrade.
<acrobat> bazhang: yea the size of the download
<traveller> wgrant, hm....didn't pay attention to the POST, i'll do that first, thanks
<nishant> i have a 2.5 GB in my current OS installed with Linux mint which I need to add to the current root filesystem of ubuntu
<jub369_> ok thank you sorry for question my first time with linux lol couldnt get windows in a empty hardrive for some reason
<ranjan> ctmjr :: i am sorry for that
<nishant> in my current harddisk
<ranjan> ctmjr :: well i following this guide @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1176528 will this solve my problem
<jub369_> i have a server with windows server 2003 and i want to install ubuntu server edition without erase my files or windows make duel boot how would i go about that
<TopGear> mornin
<jub369_> its 4:30 in the morning here lol
<TopGear> haha, it's here 10:24
<TopGear> netherlands
<jub369_> Usa michigan
<ctmjr> ranjan: do you have mythtv installed and working?
<Quan-Time> how can i delete my old nvidia drivers and install new offical ones ? im guessing they aint restricted
<TopGear> That's quite a diffrence
<ranjan> ctmjr :: no i hve not ....
<ctmjr> ranjan: then no it will not
<lint> does anyone here know anything about installing gimmie 0.2.8 in ubuntu 9.10?
<ranjan> ctmjr :: i have found those in repo and i have given it an try ... may be after an hour later it'll be on my system and then  i'll follow the rest of my work from the guide
<MindVirus> My router sometimes disconnects my wireless signal. I want to automatically reconnect to the same network when this happens. Is this possible?
<ranjan> ctmjr :: till then i am going for an break
<jub369_> MindVirus:: should be mine does
<ctmjr> ranjan: ok good luck hope you get it working
<lint> can someone tell me what this means?
<lint> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ObamaFan> their is no makefi;e
<ObamaFan> file*
<ObamaFan> there*
<ardchoille> Lingerance: there's no makefile
<lint> how do i create one
<ardchoille> lint: what are you compiling? is it a python app?
<lint> ardchoille: im not sure, the name of the program is gimmie
<lint> its a panel applet
<ObamaFan> probably perl
<ardchoille> lint: if you can give me a url I'll look for you
<ObamaFan> or python
<jub369_> i have a server with windows 2003 and i travel how can i remote desktop it (ubuntu 9.10)
<lint> ardchoille: http://www.beatniksoftware.com
<nishant> @java
<nishant> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lint> ardchoille: im sorry, the url is http://www.beatniksoftware.com/gimmie/Main_Page
<ardchoille> lint: did you run the configure script first?
<lint> ardchoille: yes, do you want to see the ouitput?
<nishant> for browser to have java , is java run time sufficient
<ardchoille> lint: yes, that would help
<a69oker> so boring... everything is just so boring....
<ardchoille> !paste | lint
<ubottu> lint: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nishant> any recommnedation for a good font for mozilla
<lint> ardchoille: http://pastebin.com/m7698b024
<Sarane> QAmRy
<Sariah> QAmRy
<Arlanna> QAmRy
<Sarane> 8nog3
<Sarane> AyVAk
<Sarane> wE0qw
<Sarane> AzEHE
<Sarane> 3RY3G
<Sariah> 8nog3
<Sariah> AyVAk
<Sariah> wE0qw
<Sariah> AzEHE
<Sariah> 3RY3G
<Arlanna> 8nog3
<Arlanna> AyVAk
<Arlanna> wE0qw
<Arlanna> AzEHE
<Arlanna> 3RY3G
<Sarane> oH2cW
<Sariah> oH2cW
<Arlanna> oH2cW
<Sarane> DkDpg
<Sariah> DkDpg
<Arlanna> DkDpg
<Sarane> pL6qy
<Sariah> pL6qy
<Arlanna> pL6qy
<ObamaFan> lmao
<kazaa_lite> how can i download ubuntu 8.04.2?
<kazaa_lite> as i just see ubuntu 9 from download pace
<wgrant> kazaa_lite: Why not use Ubuntu 8.04.3?
<gabbah> hello. In Karmic Koala, code completion seems to be broken in all my java editors: intellij, netbeans, eclipse. Has anyone else seen this? Is there a fix?
<wgrant> kazaa_lite: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download asks if you want Ubuntu 9.10 or Ubuntu 8.04.
<powertool08> I can't get vlc to stream over the lan. It gives me the error "streaming / transcoding failed vlc could not open the encoder"
<Smegzor> I  ran upgrade-from-grub-legacy and chose the wrong device.  Now I can't boot.  How do I fix it?
<ardchoille> lint: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kazaa_lite> wgrant: thnx
<thevishy> any recommnedation for a good font for mozilla
<thevishy> firefox i mean the default looks a lot thick especially for emails
<ardchoille> lint: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<lint> ardchoille: karmic
<lint> ardchoille: 9.10
<jub369_> any good on remote desktop support
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ardchoille> lint: That first line in that paste should have tipped you off
<Ryann> I need help, whenever I try to install/remove something, I get this error - http://pastebin.com/f33f7737c
<lint> ardchoille: how do i fix that? it seems like i have to downgrade alot of my packages
<ardchoille> lint: I'm not sure, you probably won't be able to run it if you have to downgrade stuff because it might break other apps
<khensthoth> lint: If you just want to use gimmie, would adding this ppa works? https://launchpad.net/~iaz/+archive/gimmie
<lint> khensthoth: i dunno but i will try
<thevishy> i would prefer toe safari fonts
<ardchoille> lint: khensthoth's advice would be a lot easier
<Ryann> I need help, whenever I try to install/remove something, I get this error - http://pastebin.com/f33f7737c
<Ryann> I need help, whenever I try to install/remove something, I get this error - http://pastebin.com/f33f7737c
<Ryann> I need help, whenever I try to install/remove something, I get this error - http://pastebin.com/f33f7737c
<Ryann> I need help, whenever I try to install/remove something, I get this error - http://pastebin.com/f33f7737c
<lint> khensthoth: where do i put it? in software sources?
<FloodBot2> Ryann: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gabbah> hello. In Karmic Koala, code completion seems to be broken in all my java editors: intellij, netbeans, eclipse. Has anyone else seen this? Is there a fix?
<jub369_> any one know remote desktop good
<khensthoth> lint: In the terminal, add sudo add-apt-repository ppa:iaz/gimmie
<thevishy> how do I use add-ons in Firefox
<thevishy> in themes , find-updates is greyed out
<lint> khensthoth: oh, thank you very much
<khensthoth> lint: Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimmie
<Smegzor> How do I fix a broken grub2?  I gave it the wrong device and get error 15 now.
<ardchoille> khensthoth: Thank you very much for chiming in with that ppa
<kaduk> Hi
<kaduk> I removed virus called pulseaudio
<kaduk> but I dont have volume slider now:(
<khensthoth> ardchoille: =)
<kaduk> how to enable volume slider in gnome-panel with alsa only?
<kaduk> it should be possible
<ardchoille> kaduk: I don't think that was a virus
<kaduk> ardchoille, was not?
<ardchoille> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<kaduk> ardchoille, ok.. but I did not like it, can I somehow use just simple alsa with Ubuntu ?
<Smegzor> kaduk: just a guess..  install alsa mixer?
 * bleah is back .
<ardchoille> kaduk: no idea, I don't use sound
<kaduk> Smegzor, will that put normal applet for gnome-panel?
<thevishy> If I install java run time , would that suffice for my browser too ?
<ardchoille> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<khensthoth> kaduk: No. alsamixer is a terminal app, which should be installed by default.
<Smegzor> no idea :)  but I installed it the other day to fix a sound problem and it worked.  don't know if it will also give you a volume slider, but it might.
<kaduk> I would like to have normal ordinary simple Alsa sound volume slider in my gnome-panel, is it possible to acheive in Ubuntu ?
<WelshDragon> kaduk, I don't think that's possible anymore. Why did you feel the need to remove pulseaudio?
<t3ckn0b0y> Kaduk install gnome-alsamixer
<ratbert> 9.10 out of the box fucking good job guys keep it up
<kaduk> WelshDragon, it was causing skype to lag and my girlfrind hear me as robot
<lint> khensthoth: when i tried to add the app to my panel i got this error: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Gimmie".
<kaduk> WelshDragon, and sometimes it just did not work
<lint> do you have any idea how i can fix this?
<thevishy> ardchoille, does jre suffice for firefox java plugin ?
<guntbert> !language | ratbert
<ubottu> ratbert: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kaduk> WelshDragon, with alsa it always works
<Travis1> so having big problems with my video card. been working on it for almost 3 days now. The radeon channel guys think it might be a bios issue or a kernel / grub issue. If anyone could help me out I would be eternally grateful
<ardchoille> thevishy: I don't know, I was hoping the bot would return something to that effect
<kaduk> t3ckn0b0y, will that add gnome panel applet?
<WelshDragon> thevishy, you'll need sun-java6-plugin installed aswell. That installs the plugin for the browser(s)
<ratbert> guntbert, sorry mate just that never worked out of the box for me with the other versions
<ardchoille> thevishy: you can always install it and try, won't hurt anything
<t3ckn0b0y> gnome-alsamixer works for me
<thevishy> yeah I had to install java browser plugin as well
<guntbert> ratbert: glad its ok for you :)
<ardchoille> WelshDragon: Thanks, that's good to know about the plugin
<t3ckn0b0y> kaduk:   yes it will install a gnome panel applet
<khensthoth> lint: I don't actually use Gimmie, but I'd see what Google says about that.
<lint> khensthoth: ok, i will
<ardchoille> lint: I'd report that OAFIID error to the gimme developer, I don't think there's anything you can do about it at the user level
<ardchoille> iirc, it has to do with an error between the applet and the panel communication
<kaduk> t3ckn0b0y, its not there
<Travis1> http://pastebin.com/m7bf84d45 that is my latest Xorg.0.log.old file (it shows the attempt to load with the radeon driver...
<t3ckn0b0y> kaduk:  its in the multimedia universe
<greezmunkey> Any idea how long it takes to compile gnome2 from source?
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: you might ask in ##gnome
<jdgq> hola mens... algun men insteresado en formar equipo trivial... estoy arto de aplicar ingenieria inversa solo
<ardchoille> !es | jdgq
<ubottu> jdgq: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wildc4rd> morning all
<jdgq> I hack from venezuela
<kaduk> t3ckn0b0y,  gnome panel applet is not there
<kaduk> t3ckn0b0y, I isntalled mixer but I want volume slider in gnome panel
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, I started it 7.25 hours ago, still running! hehe
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: lol
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, I know :)
<jub369_> whats better ubuntu or kubuntu
<ardchoille> jub369_: That's really personal opinion. Try them both and see which works best for you
<bazhang> jub369_, no better, just a matter of preference
<thevishy> is there something like a control panel in ubuntu
<bazhang> jub369_, please discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jub369_> oh sorry
<jub369_> i new
<t3ckn0b0y> kaduk:   i beleive it is in the repository http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<ardchoille> thevishy: yes, open a terminal and type: gnome-control-center
<ardchoille> Sorry, but I don't know which menu it's in
<kaduk> t3ckn0b0y, whats in repository ?
<R1_> Hi. I'm using ubuntu 9.10 but I can't get any themes to load using emerald theme manager. Can anyone help?
<kaduk> t3ckn0b0y, slider ? whats the name of the package?
<Dr_Willis> R1_:  emerald is slowly dieing off. You might want to just forget about emerald.
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: what's replacing it?
<t3ckn0b0y> kaduk: gnome-alsamixer
<Dr_Willis> R1_:  and to use emerald, you are using compiz, and set it to use the emerald window decorator?
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  nothing.
<Dr_Willis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<kaduk> t3ckn0b0y, I have it installed !
<kaduk> t3ckn0b0y, its not gnome applet
<ardchoille> Ah, didn't know that
<Travis1> anyone have any ideas fro my graphics card situation?
<tubie> 这里说中文好是英文
<R1_> Dr_Willis, thanks for the response. Since emerald is dying off, what's the app best for theming currently?
<bazhang> !cn | tubie
<ubottu> tubie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kaduk> I removed the most unstable virus called Pulseaudio, how am I suppose to use this distribution now ?!?!
<Dr_Willis> R1_:  you are confused about how gnome handles themes.. emerald has emerald themes... gnome/metacity has its own 'themes'
<kaduk> I dont have ordinary alsa volume slider in my gnome-panel
<WelshDragon> Travis1, What you posted above was not a Xorg log.
<kaduk> how to make it back?>
<Dr_Willis> R1_:  theres not an app for 'theming' you set your window decoration/widgits how you like.
<ardchoille> kaduk: if I were you I'd try: sudo apt-get instal pulseaudio
<Dr_Willis> R1_:  gnome 'themes' are compozed of 'parts' for the various themeable elements. 'window decoration, widgits, icons, and wallpaper/colors'
<dileep> hi
<kaduk> ardchoille, PA is broken
<Travis1> ahh my bad. Sorry the link is: http://pastebin.com/m58de1f1a
<R1_> Dr_Willis, Ohh lol sorry I've been downloading emerald themes and trying to get them to work with gnome. My mistake. Are there also gnome themes out there that have transparency?
<kaduk> ardchoille, I dont want to use it
<ardchoille> kaduk: ok
<lowlycoder> does the asus t91 run ubuntu?
<dileep> hy everyone
<kaduk> ardchoille, it worked before on previous ubuntu versions without this
<kaduk> ardchoille, so its serious regression
<Dr_Willis> R1_:  yes there are.
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Metacity can't handle transparencies, can it?
<Dr_Willis> R1_:  emerald just handles window 'decoration' (the title/border/buttons in the titlebar)
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  it has compositing features so it can.
<Travis1> WelshDragon, does that help?
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  but thats turned off by default.
<R1_> Dr_Willis, thanks! Also, I found out that the weather report panel app freezes gnome panel... Do you use any weather apps?
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: yes, but I've never seen any way to tweak the compositing features in mc
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  i find this transparancy  ussage often makes things less 'useable' for me.
<ardchoille> ditto
<kaduk> ardchoille, this is pretty common issue that people are removing buggy software like pulseaudio
<kaduk> ardchoille, http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/remember-remove-pulseaudio-if-using-kubuntu-karmic
<ardchoille> kaduk: I understand
<kaduk> ardchoille, similar problem to mine, I also experience sound problems
<Dr_Willis> R1_:  i just use the 'docky' docky and its weather app./ or add a firefox exension to get the weather.  the weather app in the panel also worked for me.  it shows its 28F here. :)
<WelshDragon> Travis1, My knowledge of graphics/X is that great. What's the "big problem" though? Someone else may be able to pick it up? :)
<poliakov> yop ^
<WelshDragon> isn't that great*
<WelshDragon> damn typos
<Travis1> haha I got you.
<tubie> can anyone help me?
<box02> Hi Hi, Teach yourself C in 24 hours book isn't free, right?
<Werztron> test 123
<i_is_broke> failed
<vik> hello, it used to be ok for several weeks but now my firefox uses 100%cpu with flash pages. I cannot even watch youtube etc. I would appreaciate help
<WelshDragon> !ask | tubie
<ubottu> tubie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thevishy> how do I edit the boot command line in my grub menu
<WelshDragon> thevishy, grub-legacy or grub2?
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  one time? or permenetly?
<thevishy> permenantely
<thevishy> grub 2
<Vineet> can anyone help me in installing nginx as reverse proxy along with apache2 in ubuntu
<ubuntu> hi
<WelshDragon> thevishy, edit /etc/default/grub and then run sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  proper way is to edit the /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ config files and rerun update-grub
<ubuntu> hi
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  depending on what you are changeing
<ubuntu> hi
<thevishy> ok
<ubuntu> hi
<i_is_broke> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> ubuntu, hi, did you have a support question
<Dr_Willis> guess not.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<i_is_broke> lol
<i_is_broke> i scared him..lol
<Flannel> thevishy: if you install startupmanager, you'll get an easy GUI for it
<AnonYmous> hi guys. somehow I've managed to completely screw up my X11/3D glx AT Radeon HD 3450 on my karmic-64.  how can I **completely** remove, purge, reinstall & reconfigure the entire GUI video stack?
<Travis1> ok so I unstalled Karmic. No working video card. Tried installing the proprietary drivers suggested from Ubuntu Hardware Drivers. No result. Tried following the radeonhd guide in ubuntu community. No result. I've edited the xorg.conf file (with the driver set to radeonhd ubuntu still loads as safe graphics mode. with driver set to radeon, I can't load X - I just get a blank screen)
<Travis1> *installed (not unstalled)
<thevishy> ok I will install that then Flannel thanks
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, holy crap it finished!!!
<thevishy> btw what is the root password ?!
<ardchoille> !root | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> thevishy, there is none
<ardchoille> !sudo | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<thevishy> right
<Travis1> so far I've used patches & fixes from some of the ppl on the #radeon channel. they thought it was a grub issue so I added some code to my grub file
<thevishy> got it
<Travis1> no change
<thevishy> so i cant be a root in my system !
<ardchoille> thevishy: Read the webpage ubottu posted, it will explain things
<thevishy> ok
<guntbert> thevishy: read both texts from ubottu please ^^^
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: You get my PM?
<Travis1> does that help WelshDragon at all? hehe
<cryptk_> could anyone please try and help me with a network problem I am having with Karmic... it is NOT the ipv6 issue...
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, no, besides, uh how do I do that in irssi again???
<AnonYmous> cryptk_: k. what's up?
<cryptk_> but I am having EXTREMELY slow internet speeds
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: PM me please
<AnonYmous> cryptk_: run `mtr google.com`
<cryptk_> AnonYmous, my bandwidth will be fine at first when i boot.  If I do a speed test immediately it is great
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, I honestly don't know how, is it /msg (nick)
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: /query ardchoille
<cryptk_> hrm... seems I am having some packet loss...
<cryptk_> that does not happen in windows
<AnonYmous> cryptk_ : mtr should show hops & throughput on the hops. if it breaks down, it should indicate where on the line it's taking place
<traveller> is there a way to confirm that a hard drive is defective? I have a new Western Digital drive that's not showing up in gparted or the BIOS sata bootrom screen
<cryptk_> ok, I will play with it, thanks
<ardchoille> traveller: sorry for the dumb question, but have you checked the cables?
<Dr_Willis> traveller:  if its now showing up in bios..  then thats going tobe tough. :)
<traveller> ardchoille, yes
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> traveller: Got the jumpers set correctly?
 * ardchoille is not even sure if hd's still use jumpers
<AnonYmous> somehow I've managed to completely screw up my X11/3glx AT Radeon HD 3450 on my karmic-64.  how can I **completely** remove, purge, reinstall & reconfigure the entire GUI video stack?
<traveller> Dr_Willis, does not showing up in bios be enough confirmation? there's an option to enable sata bootrom in my bios, my old drives show up, but this new one doesn't
<traveller> ardchoille, sata drives don't use jumpers anymore
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<Dr_Willis> traveller:  i would pop it into a differnet machine by itself. or on a diffrent port/different cables..   you do hear it spin up?
<traveller> Dr_Willis, i can't hear it as the cpu fan is louder, but it does get hot...although i can't be sure if that's just because of heat transfer from my other drives, i've tried different ports, but at the moment have no other computer to try it on
<Dr_Willis> traveller:  how many drives total in that thing? You are not overloading the power supply are you?
<Dr_Willis> traveller:  you could just unplug the other drives and  try the new one by itself
<greezmunkey> nice, thanks!
<Dynetrekk> hi. has anyone here tried pybackpack? and in case, is it any good?
<traveller> 1 ide drive, 2 sata drives, some 500 W power supply; i've tried with just the ide drive and the new sata drive, still no go; must have the ide because it's got my OS
<ardchoille> Dynetrekk: I used it for a bit and it works great
<greezmunkey> g'night ya'll
<ardchoille> c ya
<linzi> any 1's internet going slow ere mine is
<Dynetrekk> ardchoille: right, thanks
<nikolam> hey, it seems that when I type "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" eth0 still stays up!
<nikolam> i am on hardy
<Dr_Willis> traveller:  try the drive by iteslf and a live cd :)
<Dynetrekk> ardchoille: is it incremental backup, or does it just keep a current copy?
<linzi> i hate the internet it goes slow does any 1 know how to fix it give me some tips please
<cryptk_> AnonYmous, turns out that the firewall was causing the packet loss... I turned it off for now... internet is still very slow
<Dr_Willis> traveller:  Hard driv3es  are the weakest link   for  the hardware issues ive been having over the past few years.
<ardchoille> Dynetrekk: incremental and it takes care of everything for you. I would, however, keep the backup on a seperate partition if you have one
<billy_smartSVN> is anybody used smartSVN?
<Dr_Willis> linzi:  depends exactly on what is 'slow'   -  DNS lookups? downloads from ftp sites? flash animation?
<traveller> Dr_Willis, oh if you must insist...it's a new drive though, just took it out of its packaging
<Dynetrekk> ardchoille: external drive, is my plan
<ardchoille> Dynetrekk: Good idea
<Dynetrekk> ardchoille: great, I'll go try. thanks!
<ardchoille> yw
<traveller> time to go down for a reboot
<cryptk_> AnonYmous, my pings are great, if I speed test immediately after boot I get great bandwidth, if I do it again after it is stuck VERY low, at approx 1/5 the bandwidth
<Dr_Willis> traveller:  from the 'studies' ive seen  'infant moratlity' in drives is often a problem.
<Travis1> If I can't find a solution to my graphics card issue by tomorrow I'll be switching back to windows 7 just so that my display isn't stretched and in low graphics. Which I would hate to do because I'm really liking Ubuntu...
<Travis1> I don't want improved graphics or anything fancy. I just want my graphics card to work!!
<nikolam> Dynetrekk, there is something called `back in time`. I did not use it, but sounds promising
<AnonYmous> & if you bounce the network interface when things get slow? could be a MTU value misconfig on either the modem, firewall, or client
<billy_smartSVN> is anybody can tell me how to use fontconfig to set fonts?
<AnonYmous> Travis1: what's the issue? what's ur setup?
<nikolam> hey, does anyone knows, what could be the reason tor eth0 adapter to stay upp with its adress, even if I already put it down with ifconfig?
<Travis1> Ubuntu Karmic on Toshiba Satellite A350. Radeon Mobility HD 3650 video card.
<AnonYmous> nikolam: dmesg?
<Travis1> Tried installing the proprietary drivers suggested from Ubuntu Hardware Drivers. No result. Tried following the radeonhd guide in ubuntu community. No result. I've edited the xorg.conf file (with the driver set to radeonhd ubuntu still loads as safe graphics mode. with driver set to radeon, I can't load X - I just get a blank screen)
<ardchoille> Travis1: isn't that a laptop?
<samoit> hello?
<AnonYmous> Travis1: I'm also having issues with my ATI radeon hd 3450 on karmic-64
<Travis1> yeah
<Travis1> it's a laptop
<AnonYmous> Travis1: have you tried installing from envyng?
<cyril-c> bonjour :) y as t'il un salon d'aide ,en francais svp ?
<Dr_Willis> ATI - still hasent really delivered on their 'better linux support promise' ? have they? or is it just newer cards/chipsets having these issues.
<Najda> Hello, I'm a new Ubuntu user and I'm having troubles installing Songbird, can anyone help me?
<Travis1> AnonYmous: are you also booting into safe graphics mode?
<ardchoille> !fr | cyril-c
<ubottu> cyril-c: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<raik> how to use animated wallpaper with desktop icon still showing?
<AnonYmous> Travis1: it worked like a charm on previous versions, but I'm having issues in karmic
<WelshDragon> Najda, what troubles?
<samoit> just one questin, please. i am using djl for games, but its VERY SLOW, its normal?
<cyril-c> ardchoille merci bcp
<ardchoille> cyril-c: :)
<Travis1> yeah when I installed from EnvyNG I end up with a blank screen when X boots (I'm assuming X is the Ubuntu OS..)
<Najda> WelshDragon:  I'm just not sure how to install it, nothing happens when I doubleclick the "songbird-bin" file
<AnonYmous> Travis1: I have terminal text, & basic X GUI. 3d is busted for some reason
<Travis1> It was the same as installing the proprietary drivers through Hardware Drivers
<ardchoille> Travis-42: X is the x windows server that gnome runs on top of
<AnonYmous> Travis1: I had a similar issue in a previous version. try swithin TTY's away & back again
<QuanTime> help.. im a ex win user, fed up with their bloat.. anyway.. i dont know how to install http://www.users.on.net/~spohlenz/internode/ - simple applet for gnome panel thing.. is there a guide i can follow somewhere ?
<Travis1> oh ok. Well I load the Grub, then I see the white Ubuntu symbol and then it goes to a blank screen before I can log in
<khensthoth> Najda: It's easier for you to add the GetDeb Repository and get Songbird from there.
<samoit> just one questin, please. i am using djl for games, but its VERY SLOW, its normal?
<Travis1> AnonYmous: switching TTY's?
<AnonYmous> Travis1: <ctrl><alt><f8>, <ctrl><alt><f7>
<Najda> khensthoth: Where would I get the GetDeb Repository?  From the Ubuntu Software Center?
<AnonYmous> or <ctrl><alt><f1> , <ctrl><alt><f7>
<ardchoille> Najda: Start here: http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<khensthoth> Najda: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/#how_to_install Follow the instructions on the website
<tubie> what's mean of fuck
<Najda> Ok thank you both
<Subuntu> Hey guys i have a problem with pppoeconf after update kernel to the lastest version couse skype works but internet browsers wont any suggesion im using live session right now
<Subuntu> ?
<khensthoth> Najda: After that it should reload and you should be able to find songbird in the Software Center. Otherwise, come back here.
<tubie> in chai
<lv_> hello -wondering what the easiest way there is to upgrade certain packags in jaunty by changing the apt/sources-list where are good backport sites for this????
<Travis1> AnonYmous: <ctrl><alt><F8> gave me a bank screen. All others took me to a command screen
<AnonYmous> Subuntu: DNS resolution? `cat /etc/resolv.conf`
<cryptk> Anonymous, I think I may have just fixed it...
<raik> animated wallpaper with desktop icon still on desktop???
<ardchoille> lv_: You have backports lines in your sources.list, just uncomment them, but use them with caution, some things can break
<AnonYmous> cryptk: ???
<cryptk> Anonymous, I changed from network-manager over to wicd....
<thevishy> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Travis1> I'm now looking at a screen with distorted colours and kind of rainbow-y... hehe
<cryptk> so far 5 speed tests all at 10-12 Mb/s like they should
<Travis1> It looks like the res is more what I need it to be... but the colours are whack...
<thevishy> any recommended lamps on Ubuntu
<Subuntu> anonymous it should fix it/
<Subuntu> ?
<cryptk> thevishy, are you looking to setup a lamp?
<oCean_> thevishy: what?
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  try --> lavaps - a lava lamp of currently running processes
<thevishy> yeah Lamp
<DryGrain> :D
<thevishy> I mean for web development
<cryptk> are you running ubuntu now?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<thevishy> yeah i am on ubuntu now
<khensthoth> QuanTime: See if this post helps you http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/758931.html
<oCean_> thevishy: then read the link the bot gave you
<cryptk> thevishy, just install mySQL, PHP andApache
<cryptk> there ya go, you have a lamp
<AnonYmous> Subuntu: just see if you're able to resolve DNS
<Travis1> ok I'm gonna need to restart. I can't see anything clearly now...
<thevishy> yeah but a lamp with a control panel makes life easy
<Subuntu> anonymous ok then i reboot machine and see if its work :)
<AnonYmous> thevishy: turnkeylinux. uses webmin
<AnonYmous> Subuntu????
<thevishy> i will check webmin thanks
<ardchoille> !webmin | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Subuntu> anonymous im using live ssesion but normal installation wont
<cryptk> Anonymous, nevermind, it started doing it again
<Subuntu> so i must check it after reboot :)
<AnonYmous> ah
<DryGrain> ha
<DryGrain> lavaps is nifty
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<thevishy> !!ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<bbalajirao> During update (by update manager) the file size shown is smaller than what is being downloaded. Any ideas?
<thevishy> omg ... what is this ...
<thevishy> DCC RECV STARTSPYSTOPSPYSTARTKEYLOGGERSTOPKEYLOGGER to nzZFI2iXKG aborted.
<DryGrain> heh
<thevishy> * DCC RECV STARTSPYSTOPSPYSTARTKEYLOGGERSTOPKEYLOGGER to r6eLdNYPZb9R2z aborted.
<ardchoille> I didn't know about ebox, that sounds pretty cool
<DryGrain> i got it too
<thevishy> somebody trying to keylog me ?
<AnonYmous> me too
<bbalajirao> me too
<holmser> I just got it as well
<HendriXXX> me too
<thevishy> DryGrain, u got this Keylogging his ?
<AnonYmous> wtf?
<DryGrain> those 3 spambots that just got bannesd did it
<lv_> same here
<holmser> strange
<ardchoille> ignore it
<thevishy> hmmm some hacker
<DryGrain> heh
<traveller> Dr_Willis, i rebooted into a live 8.04 with only the new sata drive, still doesn't see it
<Dr_Willis> nothing to see here folks.. move along.. :)
<Dr_Willis> traveller:  well.. that tells me its proberly bad.   You did try different cables? different ports?
<ardchoille> I'm so glad I keep d-c-c and c-t-c-p on ignore :)
<traveller> Dr_Willis, yes, different cables and ports
<thevishy> why did I get ban ...lol
<thevishy> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Dr_Willis> traveller:  other then trying a diffrent pc. I cant think of any more tests..
<alabd> Good day everyone , What are OS parts ? these three ? kernel , shell , filesystem ?
<tsimpson> thevishy: you were muted because the bots detected that you flooded
<AnonYmous> yea, ebox is pretty cool
<traveller> Dr_Willis, thanks, i think i'll call it a lemon and return it for a new one
<hey_boy> What is the size of lebnewt0.52?
<tsimpson> alabd: all make up the filesystem
<Chesnut> So, any pidgin users here have the Libnotify popup plugin?
<Dr_Willis> !info lebnewt
<ubottu> Package lebnewt does not exist in karmic
<thevishy> yeah
<hey_boy> not in karmic. but in jaunty
<thevishy> but ebox is a Lamp ? I mean can we do web development
<Dr_Willis> !info libnewt jaunty
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: I think it's libnewt
<ubottu> Package libnewt does not exist in jaunty
<Narusegawa> I've installed 9.10 and let grub install to (hd0) only now I get "no such partition" when I boot up, not even a menu.
<khensthoth> Chesnut: Sure. Why?
<Dr_Willis> hey_boy:  try to install it.. and it will say I belive..
<AnonYmous> somehow I've managed to completely screw up my X11/3D glx AT Radeon HD 3450 on my karmic-64.  how can I **completely** remove, purge, reinstall & reconfigure the entire GUI video stack?
<hey_boy> during update it is shown to be 58.5 kb but downloaded file is around 20Mb. Any ideas
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: libnewt-dev exists in Jaunty
<Chesnut> khensthoth: I got a problem with mine. It doesn't appear in the corner, it pops up a bit below it.
<khensthoth> AnonYmous: Would this help you? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<nikolam> some nzZFI2iXXG was sending me some scripts over DCC on IRC...
<Dr_Willis> Chesnut:  the notifications are set to appear down a little bit by default.
<AnonYmous> khensthoth: think it may, thanks
<Dr_Willis> nikolam:  we know.. its been handled..
<nikolam> ok
<adminass> anonymous im subuntu
<Chesnut> Dr_Willis: Can I change it?
<AnonYmous> khensthoth: I've tried some variations of it earlier, but the issue remain
<AnonYmous> s
<Nalleman> i would like install kubuntu beside my ubuntu version. howto?
<adminass> it shows me dns names
<tHW> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8443454#post8443454
<Dr_Willis> Chesnut:  i recall seeing some tutorial sites that mention changeing it..  ive never tried/worried about it.
<ardchoille> Nalleman: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Nalleman> ardchoille, thanks
<AnonYmous> Nalleman: tasksel
<tHW> I need help with my GRUB code 15 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8443454#post8443454
<ardchoille> yw
<Zedde> damn DCC spm
<Zedde> spam
<adminass> anonymous and empathy works too
<adminass> but internet wont
<thevishy> i aborted the DCC keylog spam message
<thevishy> i dont need to worry about keyloggin do I ?
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  you should proberly set your irc client to not auto accept dcc connections.
<tsimpson> thevishy: no, it's an attempt to exploit certain routers
<thevishy> right
<frogzoo> pretty dubious mention of DCC there
<Zedde> allway's from this channel
<Narusegawa> Anyone able to help with an unbootable PC? Just getting a grub no such partition error
<thevishy> ok
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Client-to-Client
<Dr_Willis> for those that want to learn more about what it is :)
<Travis1> ok so I'm at the point where I'm willing to do a clean install of Ubuntu if anyone thinks that will help at least with seeing the logs and going through the process from scratch. let me know anyone if you have the time and patience to go through that process with me...
<frogzoo> Dr_Willis: linksys et al have some splaining to do..
<Dr_Willis> frogzoo:  from what i recall reading on the topic.. they tried to make things more secure. :) and failed.
<frogzoo> but it's silly now you can't discuss certain tlas...
<AnonYmous> Travis1: sry, no. best to refer to the server guide
<adminass> guys after recent updates including kernel my internet browser stopped working..skype and empathy works any suggestions?
<adminass> im using pppoe connection but not from network manager
<frogzoo> adminass: reinstall firefox should be easy enough
<ardchoille> adminass: "stopped working" is kinda broad. Have you tried launching it from a browser and seeing if there are errors?
<adminass> ardchoille: case is that when using live ssesion everything works like charm
<adminass> but not from my harddrive
<vik> where should I get  flashplugin-nonfree-pulse
<ardchoille> adminass: In that case I would simply follow what frogzoo said
<adminass> ok
<Panthirez> hi ^^
<adminass> but guys how to reinstall couse synaptic wont connect to servers
<Panthirez> im a newb to Ubuntu, so i apologise for any silly questions
<happylol> what is the command to install nvidia driver?
<trijntje> Panthirez, everybody started as a beginner ;)
<DJones> !maj Gary Gibson - Nova War (epub).rar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ardchoille> !nvidia | happylol
<ubottu> happylol: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adminass> frogzoo: thanks for youre advice it worked :D im feeling like a newb :D
<DJones> Grr wrong channel
<frogzoo> adminass: sweet
<frogzoo> would be really nice if apt could very existing installations, like take an md5 of all installed files
<frogzoo> verify
<ardchoille> Iv'e never had to reinstall an app to resolve a problem. It's obviously nothing to do with what's in $HOME. What causes it?
<frogzoo> good question
<ardchoille> frogzoo: find / -type f | xargs md5sum >> ~/sums
<ardchoille> ?
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my machine. Please help
<ardchoille> might take a while tho, lol
<frogzoo> ardchoille: heh, that's a poor man's tripwire
<ardchoille> frogzoo: yeah
<thevishy> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<frogzoo> but I see no reason why apt couldn't do it too
<thevishy> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<guntbert> thevishy: but mind you: ebox is in no way what webmin is
<vik> I would really appreaciate help. I was ok since yesterday, flash worked ok, now it uses 100% cpu in firefox, not sure what to do
<thevishy> right so thats like the only alternative ?
<llutz> frogzoo: you mean like /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.md5sums ?
<nikola> i cant set screen resolution to 2048x1152 , i have ubuntu 9.10 and ati radeon 4650hd graphic card.  tried xrandr but cant add a new mode for CRT1 output...   any ideas?
<karthik> nikola: I think the max. resln that is possible with xorg is 2048 x 2048.
<karthik> with 3d acceleration
<guntbert> thevishy: I recently stumbled upon ispconfig - I didn't try it though
<karthik> nikola: how many displays you have
<thevishy> ok thanks
<thevishy> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nikola> karthik: the system doesnt read the xorg with ati drivers  , 1 display samsung 2343nw
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my machine. Please help
<Narusegawa> Does 9.10 fix problems with Inspiron 1100 laptops and the random sometimes X loads, sometimes doesn't bug?
<thevishy> i installed startup manager to edit my grub , but it doesnt have that option ?
<nikola> karthik: any ideas?
<karthik> nikola: r u using radeon open source driver or fglrx driver
<frogzoo> llutz: yeah, that :)
<thevishy> I dont see the option to edit grub
<guntbert> thevishy: do you use grub2 or grub-legacy?
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  for grub2 - i dont think startup manager handles that.
<nikola> downloaded from ati.com
<thevishy> ok thanks i use grub 2 i will edit manually then
<nikola> karthik: downloaded from ati.com
<Tobzion> Hi i am woundering if there is and recording program to ubuntu that can make me get flash videos to my computer
<ardchoille> Tobzion: flash videos are kept in /tmp while the browser is playing them
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my machine. Please help
<Tobzion> ardchoille: I just had Linux in abot 3 weeks still new to this haha
<ardchoille> Tobzion: ok, and the videos will stay in /tmp until you close the tab/window
<ton> hi
<e66> Hello, I have 3 crons. 3 of them should run on 3 seperate IP address. But all of my ips are on same host. So all the outbound request is going through a defualt IP. So I can not use the other IPs. How do I do it?
<karthik> nikola: is there any reason you want to use ati.com drivers.
<ton> my wireless mouse don´t works in karmic :P
<ton> help plz
<Tobzion> ardchoille: so can i save it to my desktop and upload it to my Youtube?
<mgv1> im looking hard for friends who use jabber IM
<ardchoille> Tobzion: You can copy them from /tmp to wherever  you want
<nikola> karthik: none at all since they're not working lol
<Tobzion> ardchoille: ok i will try now ty
<ardchoille> yw
<froes> do anyone knows if rhytmbox can be embedded on QT ???
<nikola> karthik: you mentioned open source drivers? where can i find them?
<karthik> I would recommend install (using synaptic) radeonhd drivers and then uninstall everything fglrx
<karthik> nikola: use synaptic
<ardchoille> froes: I'm not sure but I can tell you they use two different widget sets (qt and gtk)
<nikola> karthik: ok will try , thak you
<karthik> nikola: which version of ubuntu r u using.
<nikola> karthik: *thank you
<nikola> karthik: 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Tobzion:  there are also flash 'downloader' extensions for firefox.
<Tobzion> ardchoille: Ty it worked but how to convert it to .avi or .mpeg
<karthik> nikola: what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<ardchoille> Tobzion: you might look into using Handbrake ( http://handbrake.fr ) this app is designed for that
<Tobzion> ardchoille: ty so mutsh for the help
<Dr_Willis> Why would one convert a flash to avi to upload to youtube?  or am i missing somthing here?
<ratbert> how can i synchronize my iphone
<cryptk> is there anyone here thqat can help me with a bandwidth issue I am having... this is NOT the ipv6 problem...
<ardchoille> Tobzion: yw
<mgv1> when i add contacts to empathy they dont appear in the list
<Dr_Willis> mgv1:  perhapos they are offline?
<mgv1> Dr_Willis, ive cheched the offline useres to appear
<karthik> Tobizion: try videodownloadhelper from addons-firefox
<nikola> karthik: lspci?  sorry not an expert :/
<karthik> nikola: click on menu -> accessories -> terminal : inside this type the command
<nikola> karthik: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650] [1002:9498]
<ratbert> how can i synchronize my iphone
<nikolam> Hmmm.. do you think it is advisable to turn off `extent` feature while making new ext4 partition?
<Dr_Willis> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dr_Willis> nikolam:  if i recall the ext4 wiki page. haveeing that off. makes it more backwards compatable with ext2/3  but ive noidea  on any other reasons to disable it
<Glowball> For some reason, Compiz shuts down when my screen turns off
<Dr_Willis> nikolam: ' However, if the ext4 partition uses extents (a major new feature of ext4), then the ability to mount the file system as ext3 is lost.'
<nikolam> Dr_Willis, yes, exactly for that. But I will look for other repercusions of that action, does it reduce speed or roubustness etc
<Dr_Willis> nikolam: every new livecd/disrto ive tried lately supports ext4.. so only reason i can think of to turn it off is if you are taking some hd out to  use in an older system..but then.. you proberly want tojust use ext3 in the first place
<Dr_Willis> extent -> 'An extent is a contiguous area of storage in a computer file system, reserved for a file. When starting to write to a file, a whole extent is allocated. When writing to the file again, possibly after doing other write operations, the data continues where the previous write left off. This reduces or eliminates file fragmentation and possibly file scattering to'
<nikolam> Dr_Willis, no, to read ext disk form other systems, windbloes, solaris etc. external os support still lacks behind
<Dr_Willis> nikolam:  looks like  reduces fragmention and thus speed gains.
<nikolam> aha sounds nice
<nikolam> maybe even breaking compatibility
<Dr_Willis> nikolam:  if moving  the hd about to other OS's - id use ext3. If not.. use ext4
<Dr_Willis> one of the issues against converting a ext3 FS to ext4 is that the converted FS wont use extents (from what i read in the forums)
<nikolam> I gues i will just jump on ext4 and wait for other systems to support it. In meantime, VM might help
<Dr_Willis> so without extents - stick with ext3
<nikolam> Dr_Willis, yes. converted partitions do not use extents
<nikolam> right.
<nikolam> ok Dr_Willis thanks for info and chat
<thechef> which multipage scan software do you recommend?
<nikolam> hm, i use just that SANE gui
<frogzoo1> quick question - what can I use for concatenating pdfs into a bigger pdf?
<benovic> does anyone here use rhythmbox? i imported a folder (wich contains sound files i dont want to hear), and now want to undo this. but there seems no way of doing so - plaese help!
<nikolam> thechef, define multiply scan
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8229-putting-together-pdf-files
<llutz> frogzoo1: pdfsam - PDF Split and Merge
<Dr_Willis> !info joinpdf
<ubottu> Package joinpdf does not exist in karmic
<benovic> !info pdftk
<ubottu> pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.41+dfsg-1 (karmic), package size 80 kB, installed size 236 kB
<frogzoo1> heh, thx llutz
<frogzoo1> & benovic
<Corsica13> !info pptpsetup
<ubottu> Package pptpsetup does not exist in karmic
<llutz> frogzoo1: pdfjam should do it too
<frogzoo1> oh nice, thx again
<thechef> nikolam, multipage scan - i have a scanner where there is a Dokumenteneinzug (something that takes documents in until there is none left) and scans them. However the scan software is required to be compatible with, otherwise it doesn't know how to handle multiple pages.
<VirusTB> Errmm. I got an issue I dunno what I did but now I cant view Video's on youtube or Metacafe.. :S
<nikolam> thechef, my suggestion when buying hardware to check software support first. If company does not provide linux support, then ask company producer to do that. Or to find you solution for your problem, before you buy hardware
<thechef> and i just tried gscan2pdf, but it does an infinite scan with empty pages - either the scanner is defective, or gscan2pdf tries to scan infinitely - so that's why i'm asking for a recommendation, because I want to catch a tested software, that is unlikely to have an error on its side.
<nikolam> This way you again have multiple solutions, but it would be needed to search and investigate possible solutions for particular hardware. Including, runninsupported software that do just that in Virtualbox
<thechef> nikolam - is entirely supported, all checks done.
<XcuadOr> what is the deal with cups?
<XcuadOr> i havent been able to use it since about 8.10
<nikolam> thechef, so actually what do you need?
<XcuadOr> this didnt matter when i didnt have  printer
<thechef> why virtualbox, i don't even know if the scanner hardware is supported on any other operating system than linux
<VirusTB> XcuadOr,  did u install the latest Cups?
<thechef> nikolam - a good recommondation for a good multipage scanner utility, that is all
<XcuadOr> yeah, but every version of ubuntu since 8.04 seems to have been crippled
<nikolam> thechef, I suggest you make one yourself. Siriously .
<XcuadOr> or broken
<XcuadOr> maybe its an EEE thing
<XcuadOr> no, that cant be true either
<XcuadOr> my USB versions are broken too
<XcuadOr> even on fresh installs
<thechef> nikolam, why that? There are tons of multipage scan programs, i just can't figure out which one is good. I don't want to test each, and I don't want to do one myself, because the effort is probably more than a manweek
<XcuadOr> IIRC its something with the encription
<XcuadOr> it complains that it cant connect to the local server or something
<nikolam> thechef, maybe my rpoblem is that I actually do not know any such program for linux atm
<thechef> nikolam, there are many, and that's a problem.
<Narusegawa> inside grub rescue> ls doesn't list my linux partitions, any idea's?
<stoufa> etiny
<nikolam> thechef, it there a list of some kind
<sumit> just installed ubuntu 9.04 and upgraded to 9.10...facing problem on minimizing window...
<researcher11> I have ubutnu 9.10 2.6.31-14-generic installed and I want to install this program available at Jaunty/9.04: deb http://www.mendeley.com/repositories/xUbuntu_9.04. What should I do?
<sumit> if i minimize window it disappears
<klunka> G'day everyone
<sumit> but if i press Alt + tab...i can get the window back
<sumit> pls help
<Malvulio> Greetings from a windows defector, Ubuntu is great!
<nikolam> Malvulio, :))
<Sumit> in ubuntu 9.10 on minimizing window, it disappears...
<Sumit> alt + tab brings thm back
<khensthoth> Sumit: Do you have a Windows List Applet on your Panel?
<nikolam> Sumit, What program?
<Sumit> how to fix the issue??
<embrik> Is there a way to send a message to all my logged on users in my network? I've tried wall, but it doesn't work
<nikolam> Sum is it on list of apps in panel?
<Sumit> for all programs...
<Mark76> What's gdu?
<Sumit> whats windows list applet?
<nikolam> maybe you removed list of apps for the panel? try right click and add
<j1nn> hi all. have stupid question.. how can i check, which memory am i using - its speed and other things?
<khensthoth> Sumit: Right click on your panel, click Add to Panel, find Windows List, and add to it.
<klunka> I upgraded to karmic and when asked about the various confs I answered 'default' instead of of Y or I to select the package maintainer's version.  Is there a way now to change to the package maintainer's version?
<Sumit> khensthoth: it worked...but i am getting all the programs docked in the main panel
<khensthoth> researcher11: On the forum, somebody suggested adding the Jaunty repo to the Karmic. Try that see if you could install it. In other words, install the Jaunty version and try it.
<Sumit> how to add a new panel and doc the applications to new panel?
<khensthoth> Sumit: Right click on your existing Panel, then click Add Panel. Repeat the step just now to the new Panel.
<paul__> good morning
<Sumit> ok got it thanks...
<Black_Phantom> hello, which is better, Flash player from the ubuntu respo. or from Adobe's website ?
<Nalleman> how can i COMPLETLY remove a program (including setings) so i can restart from scratch with the program.
<Black_Phantom> Nalleman, sudo aptitude remove "program"
<Sumit> pls suggest a good tvtuner application with auto scan...
<Black_Phantom> or from synaptic package manager click complete removal on the application
<llutz> Nalleman: aptitude purge package
<guntbert> Nalleman: sudo aptitude purge "program"
<Black_Phantom> oops i thought its remve
<Black_Phantom> remove*
<guntbert> Black_Phantom: remove retains the config
<Black_Phantom> oh ok
<khensthoth> Black_Phantom: Isn't Flash from the Adobe site the same the the same from the official repo?
<Sumit> i am was using tvtime earlier on linux mint...
<Black_Phantom> khensthoth, is it ?
<klunka> I upgraded to karmic and when asked about the various confs I answered 'default' instead of of Y or I to select the package maintainer's version.  Is there a way now to change to the package maintainer's version?
<khensthoth> Black_Phantom: I would assume so. Same version number.
<Sumit> but on ubuntu it fails to detect any channel
<Black_Phantom> but wouldnt the ubuntu respo would be optimized or something
<PaulD> where would be the best place to ask about TV card watching ?
<Black_Phantom> who cares i will just install it
<Malvulio> has anyone heard anything about ubunto getting a shockwave pluggin for firefox?
<Sumit> whats went wrong in ubuntu 9.10
<Sumit> it seems mt tvtuner card gets detected ootb...
<Malvulio> er, ubuntu.  I dont understand why adobe put out a flash one and not a shockwave one when they are nearly the same thing but both are equally as common on webpages
<Sumit> but application fails to detect any cahnnel
<Narusegawa> update-grub error with "cannot find partitions"
<PaulD> Sumit: I have the same issue
<Quan-Time> anyone know a good applet for gnome panel to show free space of /home ???
<khensthoth> Black_Phantom: Actually, the description of the Flash plugin in the repo does say that they just get it from Adobe's website.
<Nalleman> It doesn't help. even purging does not takes me back to "first try" state when reinstalling program.
<Black_Phantom> khensthoth, oh i see
<Ascavasaion> If I change my desktop manager from Gnome to blackbox, will the system sun noticably faster even if there are Gnome libraries installed to enable running gnome applications in Blackbox?
<guntbert> Nalleman: what package?
<Nalleman> digikam
<Ascavasaion> noticeably
<Ascavasaion> sun=run
<Black_Phantom> btw there is ext5 lol
<klunka> I upgraded to karmic and when asked about the various confs I answered 'default' instead of of Y or I to select the package maintainer's version.  Is there a way now to change to the package maintainer's version?  Does this question make sense?
<Black_Phantom> ?
<docmax> hi, i'm searching for a GTK METACITY theme whick looks like windows classic style, any links?
<Mark76> What's LXtst?
<magnetron> is there any way to regenerate the nautilus video thumbnails?
<guntbert> Nalleman: you colud try apt-get purge too, I've seen cases where aptitude didn't exactly "purge"
<researcher1> I am advised  to install the Jaunty version to install http://www.mendeley.com/repositories/xUbuntu_9.04. on UBUNTU 9.10. My other  programs available are under 8.10,7.10 etc. Any  simpler way? Building new repository through Synaptic?
<ManDay> Is there any reason to prefer flash-nonfree-extrasound over the simple flash-nonfree?
<ManDay> (for firefox)
<khensthoth> magnetron: If some thumbnails are malformed, you could delete the folder .thumbnails/fail in your home folder to reload the thumbnail.
<Quan-Time> ManDay: its all personal, pick what works for you
<docmax> hi, i'm searching for a GTK METACITY theme which looks like windows classic style, any links?
<ManDay> i didnt really want to try them out that much
<khensthoth> researcher1: What programs do you need to install?
<ManDay> is there anything problematic about the original flash-nonfree?
<Quan-Time> no idea
<Malvulio> does the upgrade to 9.10 require a full cd iso-size download or does it upgrade parts of a current install?
<khensthoth> klunka: Not sure if this is what you wish to do, or if it will help you, but try looking up on dpkg-reconfigure.
<ratbert> !fingerprint
<Sm0ke0ut> Malvulio: why not upgrade from the system itself?
<B0ten> I've tried to use UCK in ubuntu 9.10, but it doesn't work. it don't want to recognize any ubuntu image. it writes "... does not seem to be a valid ISO9660 image" any solves?
<Sm0ke0ut> it will only download the required packages
<ManDay> !fingerprint
<ManDay> since when is ubotto so private about help?
<Malvulio> is that still in the couple-hundred megs range, would you estimate?
<ManDay> !query
<ManDay> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> ManDay: only if she has no answer
<guntbert> !askthebot | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Malvulio> Sm0ke0ut: That would be ideal but if its a huge download I dont have the bandwidth for it, but thanks for your clue
<phitoo> Hello all! I have a question about evolution. I'd like to move from mailbox to maildir format and I can't find anyway to do it. Apparently while Evolution can read maildir it does not seem to be able to write to maildir. Is that correct?
<magnetron> khensthoth: ty
<ManDay> guntbert, that hasnt always been so
<shashwat> how do i change my splash screen?
<guntbert> ManDay: yes, I know :-) but now it is...
<raphael_> hey there! does anyone know some useful about arduino?
<ManDay> !ubuntu | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Narusegawa> i still cant stop grub giving me "no such partition" errors when trying to boot my pc
<raphael_> does anyone knows some useful stuff about arduino?
<FFEMTcJ> Is there a  way to clear the dns cache on my system?
<XcuadOr> so, does cups work for anybody here?
<ashadocat> so I put a menubar on top of another menubar and told it to autohide, in gnome. now whenever I try to log in I crash. can anybody tell me what I have to delete (I only have xterm access) to set the ap bar thingies back to default? hopefully that will keep me from crashing on login
<shashwat> can anyone please help about my splash screen please !!!!??
<khensthoth> docmax: http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity?page=5 The last one there
<FFEMTcJ> shashwat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<Malvulio> 944 megs to upgrade! hah, wow...
<ashadocat> can someone at least tell me the gnome channel name? if I bring up the channel browser I can't minimize it again...
<cat_> running 9.10 fine until 1 week ago, now on all video apps (VLC, Totem, Miro etc) get no picture but sound ok. Have tried reinstalling but same result. ATI 9600xt card. I am thinking canonical released a update to something that has messed it up. Help anyone?
<khensthoth> ashadocat: In the terminal: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<FFEMTcJ> ashadocat: #gnome
<ashadocat> khensthoth, thanks. need to close irc to do it
<novato_br> Google tries to force users to use the google chrome changing the code page of google.com
<docmax> khensthoth, thank you, already have this, but the buttons have to thick bevel... =(
<Narusegawa> i still cant stop grub giving me "no such partition" errors when trying to boot my pc. LS doesn't list my partitions either. Please help
<Quan-Time> Narusegawa: fdisk /dev/sda
<Quan-Time> that will list all partitions on your 1st hard disk
<Narusegawa> Quan-Time: fdisk /dev/sda lists all my partitions, however in the grub rescue ls only lists the first 2
<Quan-Time> you can also set active partition for booting
<Quan-Time> Narusegawa: ah.. ok. so you cant boot that system ?
<Narusegawa> Quan-Time: i can't boot anything now except livee-cd
<Quan-Time> kk. boot a liveCD, get to term, fdisk.. see whats there
<Narusegawa> Quan-Time: i have sda1 ntfs, sda2 is logical, sda6 as swap and sda7 as / (ext3)
<flipzagging> I'm working with Karmic Koala, Ubuntu Netbook Remix. All I really want is to get wifi working, but I'm having a lot of trouble with the GUI tools, at least. What's the best way to bootstrap this?
<Quan-Time> Narusegawa: ok.. dual booting ? what OS are you dualing with ?
<Narusegawa> Quan-Time: Win7
<boscop> I've read that I should put "setxkbmap -option "ctrl:nocaps"" in a file ~/.xinit to make Caps-Lock Ctrl permanently but it didn't work. which filename would be right? (I'm using xfce)
<Quan-Time> Narusegawa: ok.. i dual win7 too.. what was installed first ? win7 or ubuntu
<Narusegawa> Quan-Time: Win7 was there first
<kharloss> hi there .  right comand  for   mount  /usr  if is in  separate  partition  is  " mount -o bind dev/i2o/hda5  /mnt/rescue/usr "   or  is enough  " mount dev/i2o/hda5  /mnt/rescue/usr "  ?  i did it  after a crash
<novato_br> google tries to force users to use the google chrome changing the source code of their page.
<Quan-Time> Narusegawa: ok.. win7 makes a ~100MB partition to be weird..  thats possibly your issue
<researcher1> How can I install using Synaptec the Engineering Sciences  software available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience? Help please.
<sddf> it normal for pulse audio to take over 20 percent cpu?
<albech> sddf, depends on the cpu ;)
<khensthoth> researcher1: The application over there should be in the repository. What application is it that you wish to install?
<ashadocat> alright, so that worked. sort of. I have window decorators now and I can boot into a standard gnome session but now I don't have any app menues. copied one from root, hopefully that'll do it. now I just need to find out how to restart gnome or log myself out from the terminal
<flipzagging> ok, I know I'm asking a FAQ about getting wifi started, but I don't have any other internet capability right now (on the machine in question). so getting a graphical tool like wifi radar, from ethernet, not so easy
<researcher1> I want everything under the heading Engineering Sciences on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience
<sddf> albech, i think its 2 ghz , could be horribly wrong
<sddf> albech, any magic command that will tell me my cpu?
<jtaji> sddf: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<khensthoth> researcher1: The fastest and easiest way is through the command line in the terminal. However, if you are not familiar with that, you can just search for the name of the application in Ubuntu Software Center. It's should be the last entry in the menu when you click on Applications.
<researcher1> I know command line
<sddf> it normal for pule audio to take over 20 % cpu , my cpu is cpu MHz 1000.000
<khensthoth> researcher1: Only Qcad and Varkon seem to be in the official repo and you can install that through sudo apt-get install qcad varkon
<researcher1> But when I install from Synaptic its successful but when I work from Command line I get error as if failing to fetch
<researcher1> I have vacron and QCad installed
<boscop> I've read that I should put "setxkbmap -option "ctrl:nocaps"" in a file ~/.xinit to make Caps-Lock Ctrl permanently but it didn't work. which filename would be right? (I'm using xfce)
<khensthoth> researcher1: Other software you need to get it from their respective website, it seems.
<researcher1> because of command line error Im interested in Synaptic way
<S0LIDUS> Does anyone know if Lucid Lynx will have better Wireless -N support?
<frogzoo> S0LIDUS: of course it will
<khensthoth> researcher1: Unfortunately, apart from QCad and Varkon, you can't get the others from Synaptic - unless they provide a repository which you can add to your list.
<researcher1> ok
<S0LIDUS> frogzoo, that is good to know! And I imagine better GPU support.
<rapha> On a laptop with Windows Vista (/dev/sda3) I first installed Windows XP (/dev/sda2) and then Ubuntu (/dev/sda5). But no matter whether I boot sda2 or sda3 with GRUB, it's always Windows XP - how to fixy that?
<researcher1> any suitable way to get engineering softwares for UBUNTU 9.10? Through Synaptic
<frogzoo> S0LIDUS: it's another 6 months, so sure
<Parsi> is it possible to run SSH server on another port except 22?
<frogzoo> Parsi: sure
<rapha> researcher1: what kind of engineering software?
<llutz> Parsi: yes, man sshd_config
<S0LIDUS> frogzoo, Thanks for the info!
<Parsi> llutz: thnkx
<researcher1> fluid mechanics,
<researcher1> water reouerces engineering
<researcher1> construction management
<rapha> omg
<researcher1> material sciences
<rapha> researcher1: it appears to me you'll first have to find out the exact programs you need/want before you can get to figuring out how to install them
<flipzagging> is it possible to specify a mounted filesystem as a repository in sources.list ?
<researcher1> engineering mathematics etc?
<oCean_> !enter | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Parsi> llutz: it could not recognize that command
<researcher1> How to do that? "Not Enter key"
<rapha> researcher1: space key instead
<Thomas57> Parsi : /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<researcher1> ok
<abdelkarim> hello *
<Parsi> Thomas57: no such directory:(
<leandroribeiro> Help please: I'm trying to make an rsync script that excludes all hidden files and folders in /home/user except .mozilla.
<Travis1> hey can anyone suggest a good app for burning iso's to disk?
<researcher1> what file type should I download? ,deb or .tar .gz?
<leandroribeiro> But I end up either excluding or including all hidden files and folders.
<oCean_> researcher1: software in ubuntu is managed through repositories. Read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Parsi> Thomas57: but it exists
<carlos> hola a todos
<researcher1> ok. I will check after reading please
<researcher1> thanks
<BlouBlou> !es | carlos
<ubottu> carlos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<khensthoth> researcher1: If they provide a .deb, it's better if you download that. If they only have .tar.gz you might need to compile it on your own, or they have their ways of installing. Usually instruction for installation is included in the tar.gz
<oCean_> researcher1: you can add additional repositories. If the software you want/need is not offered through any repository then you have to download single packages and/or source code
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<researcher1> ok.thanks
<Parsi> frogzoo: these is "sshd_config" what kind of file it is? i cannot run it eaither edit it
<oCean_> researcher1: however, installing through those options might get tricky/difficult, since those options do not offer the necessary dependancies.
<oCean_> researcher1: if you insist on installing from source, then have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<khensthoth> researcher1: You might also be interested in this: http://www.caelinux.com/CMS/
<researcher1> let me read that too
<thevishy> sorry to ask again but can u please tell the recommended GUI for lamp - web administratorion
<researcher1> there is enough study material before I ask next questions.Thanks. I will get back soon
<flipzagging> I burned a Ubuntu Netbook Remix iso to a flash drive. Am I correct in assuming I can use it as a repository for packages which were not installed?
<Quan-Time> flipzagging: if there were put in the iso, then yes
<d4n1s> hi
<Quan-Time> not everything will be in it.. mainly netbook orientated apps.
<khensthoth> thevishy: ebox?
<d4n1s> sup?
<Quan-Time> batery manager, etc...
<d4n1s> I got some problems
<d4n1s> Anyone can help?
<thevishy> other than ebox
<d4n1s> I got some ubuntu problems
<d4n1s> :S
<flipzagging> Quan-Time: I'm confused -- the GUI shows it as mounted, but it has no fstab entry, nor is it in /mnt
<d4n1s> I got some ubuntu problems
<flipzagging> Quan-Time where should I look for the mount point?
<oCean_> !ask | d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BlouBlou> !ask | d4n1s
<BlouBlou> oh :P
<d4n1s> Ok
<thevishy> i would try ebox any way since there are not many options
<d4n1s> I try to install an irc server into my ubuntu
<d4n1s> but seems imposible
<d4n1s> I cant find any download  or anything usefull
<d4n1s> anyone can help?
<edl2203> Iḿ facing a sound problem, can anyone help?
<BlouBlou> d4n1s: wich ircd did you install?
<oCean_> d4n1s: have you read the part of ubottu's answer where it says "all in ONE line" ?
<thevishy> webmin doesnt work on ubuntu isnt it
<d4n1s> !bloublou I tried unreal but it didnt worked I am new at ubuntu anyways
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quan-Time> flipzagging: honestly, im not sure ! never tried it
<d4n1s> @ocean no I didnt
<oCean_> !webmin | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<zugiart> HELP -> e71 not detected in Ubuntu, any idea? dmesg tail paste here: http://pastebin.com/m37101b5b
<BlouBlou> d4n1s: try dancer-ircd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dancer-IRCD
<leandroribeiro> Help please: I'm trying to make an rsync script that excludes all hidden files and folders in /home/user except .mozilla/.
<flipzagging> Quan-Time: thanks anyway.
<thevishy> yeah oCean_ any good options , somebody said ebox aint any good enough
<everwicked> hello
<d4n1s> @bloublou just a noobish question how do I install softeware to ubuntu?
<thevishy> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<d4n1s> I tried through cmd by cd and ./file
<d4n1s> but didnt worked
<thevishy> d4n1s, depends on what u want to install
<Dr_Willis> !apt | d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<BlouBlou> d4n1s: go to syanptic, and search "dancer"
<everwicked> I'm trying to replace lilo with grub and when I do grub-install hd0 , I get "/dev/root: not found or not a block device" - ubuntu desktop 8.04 - seems root is mounted on /dev/root but the actual device doesn't exist - what to do??
<thevishy> ubuntu is a debian linux so it uses APT as compared to RPM in RHEL
<oCean_> thevishy: i'd say check out ebox. (http://www.ebox-platform.com/)
<thevishy> oCean_, in synaptics can I install ebox
<d4n1s> ubuntu is strange xD
<_zed_> hi
<BlouBlou> _zed_: hi
<edl2203> ubottu: I'm having problems with the sound of my acer laptop, I think thereś no card installed, can u help, please?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlouBlou> d4n1s: it isn't
<_zed_> i m trying to install POD to ubuntu
<BlouBlou> !bot > edl2203
<ubottu> edl2203, please see my private message
<oCean_> !software | d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<_zed_> but the installation take crash at 12%
<_zed_> i dunno installation is only files copying
<edl2203> BlouBlou: can u help?
<BlouBlou> edl2203: ask question in channel and we'll try to help you
<oCean_> thevishy: actually apt != rpm, apt is more like yum, while dpkg is more or less like rpm :)
<flipzagging> leandroribeiro: rsync has a --exclude=PATTERN flag. The manpage also has a section on FILTER RULES
<edl2203> BlouBlou: I'm having problems with the sound of my acer laptop, I think thereś no card installed, can u help, please?
<thevishy> okay :p
<_zed_> take
<BlouBlou> edl2203: wich sound card have you got?
<_zed_> edl2203: install ubuntu 9.10 laptop remix
<edl2203> BlouBlou: dont know, how do i look that up?
<BlouBlou> _zed_: this is for notebooks
<_zed_> yes
<_zed_> but the kernel is
<khensthoth> edl2203: what's your lspci | grep audio output?
<_zed_> equal
<BlouBlou> !enter | _zed_
<ubottu> _zed_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_zed_> i have netbook remix in my laptop
<_zed_> and work good
<thevishy> oCean_, to install ebox can I use synpatic
<BlouBlou> edl2203: I don't remember, I changed to KDE few weeks ago :P
<BlouBlou> edl2203: check if you have got pulseaudio installed
<oCean_> thevishy: so, give it a try
<edl2203> ok
<Dr_Willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 453 kB, installed size 3208 kB
<thevishy> oCean_, i am checking in synaptic but what I see ebox package which install libraries needed for ebox softwares like netowkr manager etc
<thevishy> dont see web administration there
<Dr_Willis> It may pull in the rest. nstall it and see
<thevishy> ok thanks
<edl2203> _zed_: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<khensthoth> edl2203: Have you made sure none of the audio settings are muted?
<edl2203> khensthoth: yes I have
<Quan-Time> still looking for a gnome applet which shows /home space available.. anyone ???
<edl2203> khenstoth: it looks as though i didnd have any sound device
<edl2203> everyone: can somebody help? I cant here anything on my computer.
<frogzoo> edl2203: apps -> sound & video -> gnome mixer - & looks for mutes, turn volumes up
<oCean_> !sound | edl2203
<ubottu> edl2203: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<khensthoth> edl2203: What is your aplay -l output? It might be a little long so copy it into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<edl2203> ubottu: ill try it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thevishy> oCean_, what about downloading the deb and trying it directly ?
<thevishy> webmin  mean
<_qUaNtUm_> hi, i changed my system time to the right one both on my bios and my "set time" in the panel, but nothing... every time i reboot the time switches back of an hour... how come? how can i solve it? thanks
<oCean_> thevishy: webmin is no longer supported. To install ebox, add ppa to your sources.list. See here: http://trac.ebox-platform.com/wiki/Document/Documentation/InstallationGuide
<edl2203> oCean: bash: !sound: event not found
<thevishy> right
<thevishy> thanks
<thevishy> ppa means ?
<den> http://pastebin.com/m4f6490d1
<lucascastro> does someone know how to make multiple in static route ?
<den> cant install flash
<Relic420> hey, anyone around?
<oCean_> thevishy: however, that seems for hardy, guess there should be similar ppa for other distro's. PPA means personal package archive
<budmaester> has anyone had success with logitech quick cam on Skype?
<Relic420> i am trying to switch from fedora to ubuntu, i am a linux newb, how can i burn a iso to cd in linux *gnome*
<CShadowRun> Relic420: right click, write to disc.
<Relic420> LOL.. thanks,
<CShadowRun> :)
<thevishy> right , synpatics has ebox modules apparently and i am installing that
<Relic420> how easy us ubuntu 9.10 to install?
<thevishy> pretty easy :)
<geysser> Hey guys!Can anyone help with compiz?
<Relic420> does it auto install a gnome or kde?
<thevishy> u need to have a system , put the CD and then run the installer
<MenZa> !anyone | geysser
<thevishy> gnome
<ubottu> geysser: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CShadowRun> Relic420: easy enough for me to have talked atleast 30 random end users through it and it's all gone well
<oCean_> Relic420: brasero is default app, I prefer k3b, it's all up to your preferences of course
<MenZa> Relic420: GNOME is included by default.
<CShadowRun> Relic420: gnome
<thevishy> kubuntu is Kde based
<MenZa> Relic420: alternatively, if you download Kubuntu, that comes with KDE, and Xubuntu includes Xfce.
<handjob> Good afternoon. How can i check what type of font i am using ?
<geysser> When activates, the movement seems choppy and difficult.Nothing seems smooth.
<Relic420> does it auto partition my drives?
<thevishy> yeah it parittions , default options lets u have windows and linux on ur comp
<thevishy> or u can manually partition - all these processes are very simple
<Relic420> im trying to do away with microshit.
<kostkon> budmaester, using a quickcam express just fine
<thevishy> Relic420, you are enlightened :)
<everwicked> hm, I'm trying to disable this raid config - do I just need to change the entries in /etc/fstab, /etc/lilo.conf and change the partition type from Linux RAID Autodetect to Linux?
<dual__> Can I resize my current ubuntu partition with gparted to make space for a new partition, install ubuntu again on the new one and then delete the old partition and resize the new one to use the whole disk?
<Relic420> yAy!
<Relic420> burning image to cd.
<CShadowRun> :)
<Relic420> is wine easy to get working on ubuntu?
<kostkon> budmaester, useful page to check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<dual__> Relic420: yes, in the package center
<dual__> Just click it to install
<Relic420> awesome, only game i wanna play still from windows is WoW.. lol
<rek> hi i need an application to refresh my ip,i need also an application to manage a ftp server
<den> can someone help to install the flash plugin
<den> ?
<khensthoth> Relic420: Getting Windows application to run properly in WINE, however, will depend on the compatibility. There's a website for you to check the compatibility.
<den> http://pastebin.com/m4f6490d1
<den> i get an error
<Travis1> ok so I go to install the Ubuntu 64bit OS... and the screen goes blank!
<Linux-CLI> I can't install Firefox
<Relic420> ok ppl
<Linux-CLI> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 doesn't work.
<Relic420> im going to try to install ubuntu now, i'll either be back shortly or i'll be on here again via girlfriends pc lol
<Travis1> I select to install the OS... it starts loading... blank.
<Travis1> I think that happened when I tried installing this 32bit OS as well, but I selected safe graphics mode during installation hoping I could sort out drivers later. But now I'm having these issues with my video card - which I'm told is due to an MTRR issue that using 64bit Ubuntu should solve... but it looks like the same problem would happen
<mun> hi
<soooga> #join ubuntu-cn
<mun> i'm on karmic and using TwinView. somehow the notice popups popup on my secondary screen rather than my primary. does anyone know how i can make them popup on my primary?
<rethus> i have a programm on my pc (asterisk) wich use the soundcard (alsa). If its running, i didn't can play any sound with aplay.. get the error: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<rethus> aplay: main:608: Fehler beim Öffnen des Audiogerätes: Device or resource busy
<rethus> how can i setup alsa to get working as threading soundserver?
<Quan-Time> mun: been a while since i run twinview, but cant you set "afinity" or some setting ?
<Quan-Time> so they default one way or the other ?
<Mark76> Where are the xinitrc and xsession files kept?
<WizardOfOz> Question regarding remix, How do I remove the Wine shortcut from the menu ?
<mun> Quan-Time, strangely my login prompt also shows up on my secondary
<enzotib> WizardOfOz: System->Preferences->Main Menu
<dailystruggle> is there any admin in here?
<Quan-Time> Mark76: /etc/x11/xinit/
<Mark76> Ta
<rethus> there are parms to start alsa as threading soundserver?
<WizardOfOz> enzotib: I ll give it a shot thanks
<SandGorgon> rethus, use jack2
<Quan-Time> how can i sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart when it says no such animal... but ive been browsing winxp shares ???
<soooga> join #ubuntu-cn
<WizardOfOz> enzotib: How do I delete it ? Completely
<SandGorgon> Quan-Time, you have smbfs
<rethus> but jack is overloaded for this? isn't it?
<SandGorgon> Quan-Time, samba is for serving, smbfs is for browsing
<WizardOfOz> enzotib: Folder is locked, how do I unlock it I know the password.
<Quan-Time> ah gotcha... do i need to restart it when i change my workgroup in smb,conf ?
<SandGorgon> rethus, overloaded.. as in overkill? dont think so - in fact there is opinion that jack2 should be it
<SandGorgon> Quan-Time, might as well ~
<Quan-Time> SandGorgon: kk, how i restart smbfs ?
<dailystruggle> where can I find more info on adding topics irc
<noss> I'm not very happy with ubuntu right now.
<dailystruggle> why noss
<SandGorgon> Quan-Time, oh you mean for browsing... no dont need it
<Quan-Time> noss: try talking nice to it.. else buy it flowers
<Quan-Time> SandGorgon: cheers.
<joseangel300> hola
<noss> I upgraded all the way to 9.10 recently, and my system freezes, it cant start up normally.
<WizardOfOz> SandGorgon: How do I delete a folder, its locked, and I have the password, I forgot how to unlock a folder :P
<bazhang> !es | joseangel300
<ubottu> joseangel300: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<noss> And I cant create an USB boot disk since that tool is broken
<dailystruggle> in start
<dailystruggle> or grub
<noss> So I cant install 9.10 fresh
<joseangel300> FLOOD
<joseangel300> FLOOD
<SandGorgon> WizardOfOz, ur password is cached I think. a quick solution should be to log-out
<joseangel300> FLOOD
<FloodBot2> joseangel300: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WizardOfOz> SandGorgon:  Ah logout and log in again ?
<dailystruggle> can you get a command line
<SandGorgon> WizardOfOz, yup
<WizardOfOz> Okay
<WizardOfOz> Lets give it shot
<adac> How can i boot ubuntu in console mode? I tried sudo rcconf and removed gdm there, but still no luck. Gnome login screen still appears
<emyklaudiu> exit
<WizardOfOz> Didnt work SandGorgon
<webus> hi to all.after installing updates on xubuntu, boot stops working keyboard and mouse. screen appears enter the name and password, but mouse and keyboard do not work. and the system itself does not hang. how to solve this problem?
<Dr_Willis> adac: in 9.10 gdm is ran by the upstart - its init script is in /etc/init I think
<webus> ubuntu 9.10
<rethus> what is the command to restart also on ubuntu?
<MASARUwota> webus: something wrong with HAL
<rethus> in /etc/init.d i see no alsa
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  shutdown, halt, restart,   perhaps
<adac> Dr_Willis, Oh i see! So what is the standard way to disable gdm in 9.10?
<grawity> rethus: maybe because alsa does not have a daemon?
<MASARUwota> rethus: sudo shutdown -r now
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  alsa.. try sudo service alsa<tab>
<WizardOfOz> Dr_Willis: My savior ! How do I unlock a folder on Remix ?
<rethus> Dr_Willis: ubuntu is like windows... i don't can believe it!
<webus> <MASARUwota> how to solve this problem ?
<Dr_Willis> WizardOfOz:  change its permissions/owner
<WizardOfOz> Didn't work
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  Huh?
<rethus> on SUSE, alsa has a deamon
<llutz> 240663
<rethus> strange
<SandGorgon> WizardOfOz, type "shares-admin" in the cmdline and see if you can use that
<rethus> Dr_Willis_ Rebooting after change is windows-like
<VirusTB> insomniackoala, thanks
<WizardOfOz> SandGorgon: Alright trying
<VirusTB> thanks to whom ever else helped me out today!
<VirusTB> good day all!
<grasshopper> Friends, I have a question about sound configuration on a laptop. Which channel should I post to?
<WizardOfOz> Shares admin not installed SandGorgon  should I install it ?
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  Dends on the change..and if you know other ways to restart things
<_raven_> hi - wallpapers are stretched on my two monitors - how to fill every monitor with a wallpaper (no stretching)
<Dr_Willis> _raven_:   for gnome make a WIIIIDE wallpaper
<MASARUwota> webus: make sure HAL starts at boot by throwing it into /etc/init.d
<SandGorgon> WizardOfOz, oh.. in that case u dont have smbfs installed
<Dr_Willis> _raven_:  kde has that featuire.. gnome donbt
<SandGorgon> WizardOfOz, could you do "sudo apt-get install smbfs"
<WizardOfOz> Alright SandGorgon  installing it
<thevishy> i installed ebox but how do I open it ?
<datta> can anyone help me on installing openoffice, i tried it but it
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  perhaps check its homepage/docs?
<_raven_> Dr_Willis, no way to solve that?
<webus> <MASARUwota> HAL ? What is it ?
<WizardOfOz> Damn this going to take forever.
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  its a web app so ya need the proper browser url
<rethus> Dr_Willis: so on ubuntu i did''nt know a better way... cause i'm new on ubuntu.. and u know more than me... but very strange for me to restart linux only by changing sound-deamon
<thevishy> i installed from snatpics
<thevishy> i see
<MASARUwota> webus: input autodetect, like keyboards and mouse
<SandGorgon> WizardOfOz, or better still.. right click a folder and click "sharing options" - it will prompt you to install something automatically
<Dr_Willis> _raven_:  perhaps use compiz features.. or as i said.. make a wide wallpaper that has the 2 you want to use side by side
<den>  i have shockwave flash plugin installed
<den>  how can i remove it?
<rethus> Dr_Willis: But if this is the way, i'll do it
<luist> hey how can i know my public ip?
<WizardOfOz> SandGorgon: Yeah I did for some reason ubuntu server being slow again
<_raven_> Dr_Willis, ok tnx
<rethus> luist: wieistmeineip.de
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  pulseaudio is a deamon - alsa is kernel drivers/stuff - but ive never had to mess with either.
<rethus> ok, i'll be back... go down for reboot
<luist> rethus, hey if i need to copy a file from a server to my machine i must know the publib ip to scp right?
<datta> i tried downloading it from their site and installing it but it is not with the same grafics, for example it looks like it's running with WINE
<SandGorgon> luist, scp remoteuser@remote-ip:/folder/path /local/path
<grasshopper> I've searched Ubuntu sound docs for help with PulseAudio but not found the problem. I can configure the integrated mic as the default Capture device, but there's no device for the microphone jack (pink).
<grasshopper> Could anyone suggest where to ask for help? Thanks very much.
<Dr_Willis> grasshopper:  perhaops #alsa but i rarely use the mics.
<grasshopper> _drwillis_ Thanks for the suggestion.
<Dr_Willis> grasshopper:  ive noticed on one box. the pink mic in - was not the mic in. :)
<dailystruggle> have a great day
<Dr_Willis> sound cards can have software selectable inputs - that can confuse things
<datta> please someone help me with it will "sudo apt-get install openoffice" work?
<datta> even the one from synaptec makes it with the correct theme
<khensthoth> datta: openoffice.org not just openoffice
<datta> khensthoth, thanks, will try that
<grasshopper> _drwillis_ I have installed padevchooser, which lets me see what devices are available to capture. Monitors and mic in are there; but there's no device for the microphone jack. If the OS hasn't detected its own hardware (mic-in), what are my options? Get a USB headset instead?
<SandGorgon> grasshopper, use paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output of  "sudo lshw"
<frogzoo> grasshopper: gnome mixer & edit preferences to show missing device
<grasshopper> _sandgorgon_ thanks be right back
<ManDay> I put a window switcher (buttons) into my taskbar, but it doesnt take up all the available space
<ManDay> how can i fix this?
<luist> how can i rename all the files recursively from somename,v to just somename considering 'somename' can change
<grawity> luist: In other words, rename the ",v" part?
<Dr_Willis> !info renameutils
<luist> grawity, yes... remove that part
<llutz> luist: man rename
<jrib> luist: you may use the "rename" command
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-2 (karmic), package size 89 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Dr_Willis> luist:  'qmv' is also handy.
<Dr_Willis> luist:  then ther eare specialized rename tools for extensions only in the repos ivce seen
<grawity> who needs rename tools when there's perl?
<Dr_Willis> luist:  or the 'rox-filer' file manager can do it via its gui fairly easy also
<Dr_Willis> wine bulkrenameutility.exe :)
<pfred1> So who here has tried the kernel update -2.6.31-16 ?
<rethus> anyone know haw can i use more than one app with alsa? if i have start one sound-output to alsa, all other get "device busy"
<khensthoth> pfred1: I did. Why?
<pfred1> khensthoth do you have a nvidia graphics card?
<khensthoth> pfred1: Neh, sorry.
<pfred1> khensthoth you'd be a LOT sorrier if you did!
<ManDay> I put a window switcher (buttons) into my taskbar, but it doesnt take up all the available space - how can i make it use all the space?
<jack_> how to change the start-here ubuntu icon to the gnome icon?
<grasshopper> _sandgorgon_ please visit http://paste.ubuntu.com/335240    eeepc eeebuntu 3.1 netbook remix
<khensthoth> ManDay: Do you mean the Windows List Applet?
<ManDay> yes
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  move anything thats to the right of it out of the way perhaps.. Twiddle with the panel/applets
<ManDay> didnt help
<ManDay> already tried gconf-editor too
<ManDay> it remains like 25% of the panel
<frogzoo> grawity: for x in *.b ; do echo ${x%%.v} ; done
<ManDay> there is nothing in its way tho
<khensthoth> ManDay: Drag the ends of the Applet to resize?
<ManDay> khensthoth, can't
<ManDay> there are no ends to resize it
<kharloss> i have a problem ..  this is my problem  and what i did  untill now ..  http://paste.debian.net/53201/     any help ?
<luist> llutz, would it be something like: rename 's/\,v$//' *,v ?
<nareshk> Hello,
<nareshk> I'm a beginner at Ubuntu
<pfred1> kharloss nice!
<ManDay> It does shrink when I move it close to another applet - but once I Move it away it doesnt resize beyond a certain size
<nareshk> Hello?
<MASARUwota> hello nareshk
<kharloss> pfred1  ???
<pfred1> kharloss deleting your /boot
<kharloss> my problem isn`t fixed yed ..
<khensthoth> ManDay: Reconfigure it? or make a new panel and try it there?
<ManDay> khensthoth, Dr_Willis I think I figured it out
<ManDay> my panel is vertical
<kharloss> i deleted  only files  inside /boot
<MASARUwota> nareshk:im an ex-ubuntu ex-debian user that is just here to help beginners like you =)
<frogzoo> nareshk: we know you're a beginner, cos you haven't said your problem yet
<ManDay> thats why it only displays icons and doesnt resize them
<pfred1> kharloss well they are the important thing no?
<nareshk> Ok
<MASARUwota> nareshk: what is your problem?
<nareshk> I'm trying to install a cursor theme
<nareshk> But when I click install
<nareshk> and open the tarball
<nareshk> it says Can't move directory over directory
<grasshopper> frogzoo, thank you for the suggestion. I'm not sure that's installed but will read up on it.
<mefiX> hey guys, whats the easiest way to get the latest kernel (2.6.32) in karmic? is there any repo that has bleeding edge kernels?
<nareshk> helo?
<jrib> mefiX: kernel team probably has a ppa, but use at your own risk
<jrib> !kernel > mefiX
<ubottu> mefiX, please see my private message
<frogzoo> grasshopper: apps -> sound & video -> gnome alsa mixer
<nareshk> HELO?!
<nareshk> I wonder if i'm talking to a ghost
<nareshk> hmm...
<khensthoth> mefiX: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32/ Use at your own risk =)
<pfred1> !kernel > pfred1
<ubottu> pfred1, please see my private message
<dAlfa89_> !patience | nareshk
<ubottu> nareshk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Guest64132> oh my god check out the awesome forum www.ugotit.ca
<grawity> nareshk: If you're replying to someone, put his nick before your message. (Like this.)
<nareshk> I'm not replying
<grasshopper> frogzoo, I've got PulseAudio device chooser but not Gnome Mixer
<zugiart> HELP: I connected my Nokia e71 via USB. lsusb can list it, but I can't see it anywhere! it's not in nautilus, and it's not mounted as a media. Can anyone pls help?
<nareshk> I know how to use IRC
<pfred1> oh I'm pretty convinced I could build a better one that Ubuntu wants to saddle me with
<nareshk> I was asking my question in general
<nareshk> Now, please would someone help me?
<den>  i see a plugin called shockwave flash installed in firefox
<dAlfa89_> nareshk, if someone knows, they'll say, otherwise be patient.
<den> how can i remove it?
<jrib> den: how did you install it?
<pfred1> So, where is the best place to submit bug reports for updates?
<den> dunno :S
<jrib> pfred1: bugs.ubuntu.com
<pfred1> jrib ta
<mefiX> khensthoth: jrib: thx! but when will 2.6.32 be available in ubuntu "mainstream"?
<boomernang> nareshk, used google recently? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1040277
<den> now i cant installed adobe flash
<jrib> mefiX: don't know
<pfred1> jrib nothing like leaving a user with an unusable system I always say!
<jrib> den: why not?
<khensthoth> mefiX: Probably in the next release. I don't know though.
<den> it says it installs
<den> but i cant see videos
<WizardOfOz_> erm could you please give me the command again ... I seriously cant delete the damn folder
<jrib> WizardOfOz_: what folder are you trying to delete?  Right click -> move to trash
<WizardOfOz_> jrib: Permission denied ... Wine
<jrib> WizardOfOz_: Wine where?
<jrib> WizardOfOz_: give a full path
<WizardOfOz_> lemme paste
<frogzoo> grasshopper: sorry - gnome-alsamixer
<nareshk> boomernang, i searched already
<nareshk> boomernang, i do it, but the cursor doesn't change
<WizardOfOz_> File Sytem usr share wine
<boomernang> nareshk, you do what?
<jrib> WizardOfOz_: that's part of the "wine" package.  You don't delete that yourself.  If you want to get rid of wine, remove the package using, for example, synaptic
<WizardOfOz_> jrib: I want to delete the yahoo messenger
<rek> hi i need an application to refresh my ip,i need also an application to manage a ftp server what can i install? why many times i don't ear the sound at all or i see a video very slow...?
<WizardOfOz_> jrib: Installed it through wine.. now I uninstalled it but the shorcuts didnt get deleted
<nareshk> boomernang, i click install, click on tarball
<nareshk> boomernang, then i use
<nareshk> boomernang, but the cursor no change
<jrib> WizardOfOz_: you can just right click on the ubuntu icon and edit the menu
<WizardOfOz_> jrib: You sure its going to remove the shorcut ?
<WizardOfOz_> *shortcut
<jonzbcc> rek, what do you mean "refresh your ip". you mean dynamic ip? you neeed to update a domain name?
<jrib> WizardOfOz_: it will no longer be in your menu, yes
<WizardOfOz_> I dont want the yahoo be anywhere in the system
<jrib> WizardOfOz_: it won't be.  There will be a .desktop file in your ~/.local/share/applications/ but it doesn't matter
<rek> jonzbcc:  yeah like mydns
<khensthoth> nareshk: If you are trying to change cursor theme after installing them, try changing it, logout and login again. See if that helps.
<boomernang> nareshk, go into ~/.themes and delete your theme folder.. reinstall it
<WizardOfOz_> jrib:  ah ok lemme remove it from there then too
<grasshopper> frogzoo, I've got alsamixer open. Two sound sources available. Mic, Front mic. With Front mic, the onboard mic works beautifully. With Mic selected and the external headset plugged in, the signal is about 90% static and no hint of anything coming through the microphone.
<grasshopper> 90% meaning 90% of the volume monitor
<jonzbcc> rek, if you're using a service for that dns, like dyndns.com they will provide you with a daemon you can run on your machine. which service is it?
<WizardOfOz_> Thats what I was looking for jrib  I LOVE YOU
<rek> i use it on ms windows can i find it for linux?
<den> how can i remove plugins?
<den> !!
<den> from ff
<jrib> !who | den
<ubottu> den: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jonzbcc> yes. if you go into your account dyndns.com you'll find the right program on there.
<relic420> hey everyone
<rek> jonzbcc: i need to do that to manage a ftp server on my machine
<nareshk> cursor is the same
<relic420> Im back, in Ubuntu, however.. i had to install gnome-xchat, how do i install regular xchat, i dont like the gnome version.
<jrib> den: explain what you are trying to do and what goes wrong in detail (on a single line)
<ManDay> When I select my default Gnome-Icon scheme my Firefox Icon becomes a blank sheet
<jonzbcc> if you just can't find it (as there site can have too much crap on it sometimes) you can try setting it up yourself with a package from synaptic package manager.
<nareshk> wait, no
<jrib> relic420: install the xchat package
<ManDay> When I select my default Gnome-Icon scheme my Firefox Icon on the desktop becomes a blank sheet
<nareshk> YEY!
<relic420> jrib how?
<rek> jonzbcc: i like filezilla server... can i find the sources i need or...which program could i use for that purpose?
<jonzbcc> rek, go to synaptic: type "dyndns"
<relic420> i am very new to linux.
<jrib> !software | relic420
<ubottu> relic420: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<luist> hey... im trying to use:  rename 's/\,v$//' *,v but it wont work recursively, can i do i a find -name *,v and pipe the result to rename? how?
<mrXX> has anyone configured their mic in ubuntu? i have acer aspire and how do i do it
<thevishy> anyoe familiar with ebox
<khensthoth> nareshk: Does it work?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  seems that icon scheme dosent have an icon for firefox then.. set the icon to be something else perhaps.
<rek> jonzbcc: which program could i use ? can i find filezilla server Dr_Willis?
<jrib> luist: read about -exec in « man find » or just use **/*,v (I think bash supports that now, test)
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<nareshk> thx for the cursor thingy
<jonzbcc> rek, you know it can be dangerous running services like that on the web, right? i'm not sure about filezilla, you'd be better off looking it up. i use vsftpd
<rek> why?
<erUSUL> !ftpd | rek
<ubottu> rek: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<thevishy> okay :)
<thevishy> okay :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont use ftp at all. :) ssh does the job for me
<relic420> Synaptic Package manager online finds xchat-gnome and xchat-gnome-common
<rek> what's vsftpd ?
<grawity> rek: very secure ftpd
<Dr_Willis> rek:  yet another ftp server
<khensthoth> mrXX: What steps have you tried?
<rek> thx i'll try it
<jonzbcc> rek, vsftpd is just a different program. i think you should read up on security first though, if you're not aware of the dangfers of the nakey-web
<rek> so is that sure?
<rek> no no... safe i man
<rek> mean*
<Dr_Willis> in most cases ive never had a job that i needed  to use ftp. that i couldent do via ssh/scp
<mrXX> khensthoth few random thing on the internet but non worked
<datta> i just installed openoffice in ubuntu 9.04 and this is what i get http://yfrog.com/1340373348p why is there gray portions at the sides? did something happen to the theme of this?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  running services you dont need is not a good idea. and  ads to risk.
<rek> i don't know ssh scp
<mrXX> khensthoth in fact i crashed my ubuntu twice doing so
<jonzbcc> rek, its as safe as you make it. i can use vsftpd and make a nasty swarm hole of attraction at my house with it
<pirasa> hello everybody
<Dr_Willis> rek:  then i STRONGLY suggest you go learn about ssh and scp
<Dr_Willis> rek:  its worth learning
<mrXX> khensthoth so i was hoping if some one could help me for my specific condition
<datta> like the human theme of openoffice is missing or something
<rek> swarm ?
<jonzbcc> rek,  swarm=just not good
<rek> yeah our house will become an important hub cool
<jonzbcc> rek, what dr_willis said, its very very much worth learning first
<Dr_Willis> rek:  someone starts scanning ips at random and find a ftp server running.. that draws more attention in.
<relic420> is synaptic package manager and Ubuntu Software Center, the wrong place to look for xchat not xchat-gnome?
<pirasa> i am getting an error :fast user switch applet,
<Liberty> What is the command line to upgrade my server?
<Dr_Willis> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 335 kB, installed size 900 kB
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  its in  the universe repo. it seems.
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Liberty
<ubottu> Liberty: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jonzbcc> pirasa, can you elaborate
<rek> any protection for that?
<pirasa> i uninstall empathy,then i got this error
<relic420> Dr_Willis, again newb to linux what does that mean?
<jonzbcc> rek, any protection for what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  its in the normal package listing as 'xchat' in the universe repository. that you need to be sure to have 'enabled'
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  sudo apt-get install xchat
<rek> for my pc
<jonzbcc> pirasa, where did you see the error on your screen?
<rek> running the servaa
<relic420> will that also install it so there is a Menu item for it in Gnome?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  i advise learning to use ssh and scp for file transfer needs over the internet
<luist> jrib, something like this: find -name *,v -exec rename 's/\,v$//' *,v ; ?
<khensthoth> mrXX: Have you set the volume in alsamixer?
<jonzbcc> rek yes there is, which comes with learning.
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  yes. and yes
<Cur5ed> Hello all, I am running Intrepid amd64 in low graphics mode, I get an error at startup saying "intel(0): No valid modes". Is this a problem in xorg.conf or a bug in intel driver or what?
<rek> ok...
<relic420> thanks
<Kwpolska1> Hi there. I cannot install from Kubuntu 9.10 disk because of i dont see my partitions, WTF?
<rek> but ftp it's cool too
<mrXX> khensthoth yes i did that too, the volumes are all high
<Dr_Willis> rek:  ftp is old and in many ways obsolete.
<relic420> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<relic420> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  close other package manager tools
<kllus> film
<relic420> does the package manager use it?
<relic420> ahhh ok
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  like the last message says. :) yes.
<relic420> thank you :P
<jrib> luist: probably would be easier to use the special bash syntax instead of find, but no that's not how you use -exec.  Read the examples in the man page
<jonzbcc> rek, ftp = just like anything else. ftp is just one method of getting files.
<erUSUL> rek: ftp is ancient and insecure; ssh (sftp; scp ) is best in most cases
<kllus> film
<datta> this is the picture that i get after installin openoffice http://yfrog.com/1340373348p
<unop> luist, find -name *,v -exec rename 's/\,v$//' {} \;
<grasshopper> SandGorgon, thank you for the offer to take a look at my system.
<jonzbcc> rek erusual++
<pirasa> i uninstall empathy,then i restarted,the switch menu gone,and i started to get this error
<Kwpolska1>  I cannot install from Kubuntu 9.10 disk because of i dont see my partitions, WTF?
<pirasa> ü
<grasshopper> Perhaps you're busy at the moment?
<pirasa> OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet
<rek> ok but can i create a server of that type?
<jonzbcc> rek, you can create anything you want.
<jrib> luist: and you probably want to quote your search pattern too so your shell doesn't expand it
<erUSUL> luist: --> find -name '*,v' -exec rename 's/\,v$//' '{}' +
<khensthoth> datta: Anything wrong with it?
<Dr_Willis> pirasa: I always end up just disabling the fast user swotch applet. I never need it.
<rek> an ssh server?
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | rek
<jonzbcc> rek, yes
<ubottu> rek: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<grawity> rek: apt-get install openssh-server
<rek> how can people see my files i wanna share
<datta> kensthoth yeah look into the picture, it has gray in the sides but on the default openoffice it's human theme
<pirasa> i was used to using it
<Dr_Willis> rek:  so you want people you dont know to have access to your machines..
<pirasa> how can i bring it back
<datta> also in my applications menu, the logos are missing
<jonzbcc> rek, read the links that were printed out ^ above
<Kwpolska1> Did anyone know what happened with installer? I dont see my partitions.
<Dr_Willis> rek:  use some public file shareing site or ubuntuOne/dropbox/other services. is the best
<Liberty> I don't know if upgrade is the right word.. I just want to refresh my karmic server. with the latest stuff. not reinstall
<pirasa> and also when i try to install empathy,i can not do it
<Kwpolska1> empathy is idiotic, try pidgin.
<relic420> Dr_Willis, when i installed fedora, fedora formated by my 120gb hdd's. did Ubuntu format both of them as well?
<rek> ah ok they are all good pieces of advice
<mrXX> khensthoth when i try to record something, the feedback like sound only gets recorded
<ManDay> what do I need to open tar.gz files in nautilus?
<mrXX> khensthoth like an airplane's engine
<luist> erUSUL, ooh thanks it worked
<jrib> ManDay: file-roller does that by default
<Kwpolska1> relic420: no, if your computer doesn't affected by idiotism inserted in 9.10.
<erUSUL> luist: no problem
<nareshk> How do I install Beryl and GTK THeme?
<jonzbcc> manday, you can right click those and open with archiver
<erUSUL> !beryl | nareshk
<ubottu> nareshk: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<erUSUL> ManDay: nautilus-actions ?
<jonzbcc> manday, "archive manager", rather
<_raven_> how to copy a file from a ssh server to the local home-directory?
<jrib> _raven_: use scp
<Kwpolska1> beryl is old. please consider using compiz fusion
<jrib> _raven_: or nautilus if you want a gui
<rek> however i'm using ath.cx server... is this good?
<relic420> ahh good old xchat,
<selecta_g> hi, am trying to install Netbook Remix on an Elonex Webbook (screen 1024x600) but the screen is unreadable during install, have tried using vga=xxx (tried 771, 770) and also tried to scan for resolutions but cannot make it work. Can anyone help
<ManDay> jrib, thanks. jonzbcc it offers me "archive mounter" but clicking it doesnt do anything. erUSUL ill look into it, thanks
<relic420> when i installed xchat and removed xchat-gnome, it left the shortcut for xchat gnome in my Applications > Internet tab.. how do i remove it?
<erUSUL> ManDay: make user fille-roller is installed too
<jrib> relic420: just restart your panel, it should go away
<jonzbcc> _raven_, you want to get files from a remote machine to your local one? but you can only ssh into the remote machine?
<erUSUL> relic420: right click on the menu choose edit
<khensthoth> datta: You installed it from the official ubuntu repository right?
<ManDay> ill make user, thanks erUSUL ;)
<jonzbcc> manday, do you mind using command line?
<nareshk> how do I install GTK then?
<ManDay> jonzbcc, i mind :p
<relic420> thanks
<AceKing> I'm having a problem when I start Ubuntu One. It has a red "X" through the icon in the taskbar. When I click on it, it errors out. I tried sending an error report and I got an email that says there was an update that fixed this problem, but I'm still getting the red "X". Anyone know how to fix this?
<jrib> nareshk: gtk is installed by default.  Why do you think you need to install it?
<nareshk> umm..
<jonzbcc> oh, it seems erusul was helping you out, try his advice
<khensthoth> mrXX: You might need to turn down the volume of the MIC in alsamixer. See if you are using the right device to record too.
<jonzbcc> their* advice
<nareshk> Download the Aero-clone theme from Gnome-look.org
<nareshk> --Go to the download site--
<nareshk> Install the Beryl and GTK theme as usual
<relic420> i seem to like ubuntu more then Fedora also
<datta> khensthoth i got it from using sudo apt-get install openoffice.org in the terminal
<_raven_> jonzbcc, right
<rek> hei wtf.... i installed vsfptd
<luist> hey i connected to my company server machine, and i want to boot my machine from there, how can i do that?
<jrib> nareshk: beryl is really really old, doesn't exist anymore
<nareshk> Ok
<rek> and it has just started...wht can i do
<jrib> nareshk: to install gtk themes you just use System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<gis_89> ciao
<jonzbcc> _raven_, are you sure you dont' have any other access to the machine? i don't beleive you can transfer  files via ssh alone
<jonzbcc> maybe someone wants to correct me though
<khensthoth> datta: How does your other applications look? Does it look like that too?
<sp0spo> hi
<MrSunshine> hmm how to resize a full folder of files using imagemagick ? :)
<torkel_> I'm trying to setup an openvpn tunnel (tunnel) on my gateway to a remote server of mine and force all local clients to use that connection for their internet uplink. I'm using iptables on the local server and the remote server; the local subnet get ping reply from internet hosts, but anything else fails. Anybody got any suggestion?
<jrib> rek: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<gis_89> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<datta> khensthoth: only this one only
<jrib> MrSunshine: use a for loop
<sp0spo> for resolv.conf   , can i add any host IP  .... at the top of the list?   similar to windows's host file?
<mac_> does anybody know Arduino?
<mac_> does anybody know Arduino?
<Cur5ed> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<mac_> does anybody know Arduino?
<Newbuntu36> how do I install picasa on 9.10? the instructions I found are from 2007...
<datta> khensthoth: i actually installed it last time because my spell check didn't work and someone said reinstalling it might work
<nareshk> it says "aero" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<nareshk> when i try to install
<mac_> does anybody know Arduino?
<bazhang> mac_, dont repeat so quickly
<jrib> mac_: how is your question realted to ubuntu?
<MrSunshine> jrib, no there is a single command that resizes and saves to same as input format
<erUSUL> MrSunshine: for file in *.jpeg; do mogrify [optionstoresize] "$file"; done
<nareshk> But it's a GTK theme
<MrSunshine> its the command i want
<phyrrus> Newbuntu36, I can show you my PM
<MrSunshine> mogrify
<MrSunshine> there it is :)
<jonzbcc> Newbuntu36, did you try synaptic first?
<FloodBot2> MrSunshine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrXX> khensthoth when i lower the volume the engine like sound goes down, but it still doesnt record
<erUSUL> MrSunshine: if the files are jpeg if they are not adjust the4 glob pattern
<khensthoth> datta: Hold on. There might be a package you need to install. Let me search for it.
<jrib> MrSunshine: that's a for loop...
<Newbuntu36> jonzbcc: I didn't find it in synaptic
<datta> khensthoth: okay thank you
<mac_> jrib:'bout mouse drivers in ubuntu
<mac_> jrib: about mouse drivers in ubuntu
<selecta_g> Can anyone help me install Netbook Remix? I cannot get the correct screen res during install (1024x600) - the screen during install is unreadable
<jrib> mac_: so ask your real question
<mrXX> khensthoth here is what i think is happening so far - when i increase the vol of mic in alsa, my speaker produces tic-tic like sound and that sound gets recorded with the internal mic
<nareshk> it says "aero" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<jrib> nareshk: then it isn't a valid theme
<nareshk> are you sure? it's a GTK theme
<nareshk> is there a different way to install GTK Themes?
<mac_> i' m making a touchscreen interface that is composed by Arduino, a touchscreen and now i need to get the code in c c++ that could simulate mouse movements
<jrib> nareshk: usually it's because it wasn't packaged up correctly.  In that case extract only the gtk theme to ~/.themes/
<mac_> i know xdotool
<jonzbcc> Newbuntu36, these are the instructions you found? http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html#picasa30
<nareshk> ok
<khensthoth> datta: Is openoffice.org-style-human and openoffice.org-gnome installed?
<erUSUL> mac_: too complex/advanced topic for this channel
<lars_bauer> installing JGR i R fails with In install.packages("JGR") : package ‘JGR’ is not available
<erUSUL> mac_: look for a xorg dev channel or mailing list
<groovvy> hello ppl. i got a strange problem. when i run some programs like open office etc. on my screen cracked shaped black lines suddenly appears. anyone knows why?
<jrib> lars_bauer: what do you want to accomplish?
<mac_> ahah
<khensthoth> mrXX: Open the Sound Preferences. Is the correct input device chosen there?
<mac_> sorry ;-)
<ManDay> Is there some program/gnome applet which offers real fancy drawers to have on the desktop?
<Newbuntu36> jonzbcc: yes
<grasshopper> frogzoo, sandgorgon thanks again for your help, have a good one.
<mac_> #arduino
<lars_bauer> java gui in the statistical packgage R
<datta> khensthoth: openoffice.org-gnome is not installed
<relic420> whats a good website for gnome themes?
<datta> khensthoth: should i install that?
<khensthoth> datta: Yup. See if that helps.
<bazhang> relic420, gnome-look.org
<thedarkthoughts> hello
<mrXX> khensthoth i have only one choice - but i have seen that the mic referred to by the alsa-mixer and the sound preference are different
<thedarkthoughts> :D
<WizardOfOz_> dark thoughts
<WizardOfOz_> that's sick
<AceKing> Is there a separate channel for Ubuntu One?
<thedarkthoughts> What sick in it??
<WizardOfOz_> I dont think so AceKing
<mrXX> khensthoth increasing recording volume in sound preference doesn't affect the alsa-mixer setting
<WizardOfOz_> But ask AceKing
<AceKing> I'm having a problem when I start Ubuntu One. It has a red "X" through the icon in the taskbar. When I click on it, it errors out. I tried sending an error report and I got an email that says there was an update that fixed this problem, but I'm still getting the red "X". Anyone know how to fix this?
<relic420> GTK 2.0 themes?
<bazhang> AceKing, #ubuntuone
<khensthoth> mrXX: In alsamixer there are three tabs - Playback, Record and All. Are you setting the MIC volume under the right tab?
<datta> khensthoth: installed it but still does not help
<AceKing> bashang, Thank you!!
<khensthoth> datta: Play around in the Tools > Options > View or Appearance see if there are any options to change
<thedarkthoughts> anyway, any one know how i can get Beryl for ubuntu 9.04
<jrib> !beryl | thedarkthoughts
<ubottu> thedarkthoughts: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jrib> thedarkthoughts: whatever you are reading, it's incredibly outdated
<jonzbcc> Newbuntu36, still there?
<ManDay> I'm looking for a gnome-applet sortof which is like a drawer I can drop real fancy things in. like huge thumbnails and such. any idea?
<thedarkthoughts> Yeah but my graphic doesn't support Compiz :(
<datta> khensthoth: looks like i just have one theme called Openoffice.org, wasn't there supposed to be more like gnome human and stuff?
<thedarkthoughts> Is there an application like Visual Studio for Ubuntu 9.04
<thedarkthoughts> ??
<darek_> elo
<thedarkthoughts> hi
<khensthoth> datta: If you are talking about the scheme under Appearance, I too only have OpenOffice.org. Yet mine look fine.
<datta> khensthoth: ohh
<thedarkthoughts> huh.....anyone knows any application like Visual Studio for ubuntu 9.04 ??
<Newbuntu36> jonzbcc: yes - but phyrrus just walked me through the install
<khensthoth> datta: Wait.
<jonzbcc> newbuntu3 oh great. lol
<khensthoth> datta: Is openoffice.org-gtk installed?
<datta> khensthoth:  yes it is also installed
<thedarkthoughts> :( feeling so ignored...damn it :(
<mrXX> khensthoth i have a feeling the internal mic is trying to record whatever there is in the speaker but it very poor quality
<groovvy> hello ppl. i got a strange problem. when i run some programs like open office etc. on my screen cracked shaped black lines suddenly appears. anyone knows why?
<datta> thedarkthoughts: isn't visual studio for windows only?
<andy> thedarkthoughts: Eclipse, Code::Blocks, Anjuta, Vim, Emacs, any other IDE?
<bazhang> !equivalents | thedarkthoughts check here
<ubottu> thedarkthoughts check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<luist> how do i make my compiz work? it was working before i install karmic
<grawity> datta: That's why he was asking for something similar.
<mrXX> khensthoth what is the difference between mic and capture?
<datta> grawity: yes bazhang gave him the link, the right one
<mrXX> when i mute the capture in alsa-mixer, the input volume in sound pref gets unmuted
<thedarkthoughts> ok thx guys
<thedarkthoughts> :D
<khensthoth> mrXX: Hold on.
<relic420> where do i put font files?
<nareshk> where do i put font files?
<rek> what's the name of my server?
<nareshk> hey relic420 we have the same question
<relic420> lol
<erUSUL> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<rek> jonzbcc:
<rek> hei
<jonzbcc> phyrrus, how did you install the public key for apt's use? I found this but its useless for the command line: http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/ubuntu704.html
<khensthoth> mrXX: Capture in alsamixer is what you what to capture. On my brother's Acer Aspire, I have it set to around 52, otherwise the static gets too high.
<jonzbcc> rek, yes?
<rek> what's the name of my server?
<datta> all right, if that cannot be fixed can anyone tell me if they have problem with openoffice fixing their spelling, mine doesn't work on that either
<rapha> trying to install grub on the partition directly but it says "auto-detection of a filesystem module failed" - how to fi that?
<jonzbcc> localhost probably. you can type `uname -a` at t he command line and seethe second field
<jrib> datta: make sure correct language is selected
<Tiders> Has anyone ever heard of (in ubuntu jaunty) a DVD drive reading fine but wont burn?
<rek> heiii
<tsimpson> jonzbcc: 'uname -n' to get just that part
<rek> i dn't understand
<mrXX> khensthoth ok, i made it low, now the static sound doesn't play back but nothing gets recorded as well
<tsimpson> or use the "hostname" command
<jonzbcc> tsimpson, thanks - i don't htink he's reading my message anyway
<jonzbcc> rek, do you know how to get to the terminal?
<rek> :-)
<thevishy> I am going to install http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#374
<thevishy> would that work on my ubuntu box ?
<datta> all right, something weird happened and everything is fixed, after restarting openoffice
<datta> thank you everyone for helping me
<khensthoth> mrXX: Open your Sound Preference, go to the Input tab. Tab on your Internal Mic and see if the volume meter changes
<thevishy> i.e xampp software for web administration
<Roasted> hey guys, did anybody update their linux boxes last night and suddenly have no connection? My work laptop (wireless) and desktop (wired) wont get an address now...
<rek> heei
<bazhang> !xampp | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<mrXX> khensthoth when i change the inpur volume in sound pref - the capture volume goes up and down
<mrXX> khensthoth should the mic in alsa be mute?
<Flo`> Hallo
<Dink> Roasted, try running dhclient and see if that reconnects you
<thevishy> ubottu, by LAMP stack do u mean install apache , MySql PHP independently
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Roasted> dink - what, is that a command in terminal?
<littlegreen> I get "Failed to parse existing X config file 'etc/X11/xorg.conf'! When I change my monitor's resolution and refresh rate... and they are scrambled everytime I reboot.... can any1 tell me how to deal with this?
<Dink> Roasted, yes
<khensthoth> mrXX: Under the Playback tab in alsamixer, yes. Under the Capture tab in alsamixer, no.
<AceKing> How can I list my hard drives,  if I want to see where Ubuntu was installed... for example, sda1, sda2 and so on?
<thevishy> lol
<thevishy> bazhang, , by LAMP stack do u mean install apache , MySql PHP independently
<jackyboy633> littlegreen: Have you tried running xorgconfig?
<Roasted> dink - I got a ton of permission denied
<Roasted> same thing on my laptop too
<jonzbcc> aceking df
<bazhang> thevishy, did you read the link?
<Roasted> WTF did ubuntu do with their updates?
<Dink> Roasted, I believe you have to run as root/sudo
<thevishy> I am reading
<Tiders> Hello when I go to burn a DVD with my drive this is the error log I get http://pastebin.com/m9d0484c but reading disks works fine with the very same drive... Im running an Intel Core i7 processor 8 gigs of DDR3 RAM and an Asus P6T SE motherboard
<bazhang> Roasted, watch the language
<ManDay> what package do i need to enable volumne control via FN-keys
<ManDay> ?
<Roasted> bazhang - excuse me?
<jonzbcc> aceking, the command df -ah is what i usually use - im not sure if they `a` is critical though
<littlegreen> jackyboy633, not yet, I alter the res and refresh rate through NVidia's X Server settings app
<AceKing> jonzbcc, Thank you, that was easy
<Roasted> bazhang - is this a kindergarten hangout here or something?
<bazhang> Roasted, cursing is not acceptable here, so please desist.
<Confuzius> kinda off topic, but does anyone know of a network manager replacement like WICD but for windows?
<ManDay> Whenever I click volume settings I get a message "waiting for sound system"
<jackyboy633> i cant help u, i have an ati graphics card!
<bazhang> Confuzius, ##windows for windows questions
<Roasted> bazhang - I didn't swear. But hey - I appreciate the tip, brosef.
<mrXX> khensthoth i dont see any playback tab in the alsamixer though
<thedarkthoughts> Hello again
<Roasted> dink - this is weird bro, my desktop is grabbing an IP of .12 and my laptop is grabbing an IP of .10, but the last octet from my router is always 3 digits.
<thedarkthoughts> Well is there any channel for hackers???
<jherraez> lol
<khensthoth> mrXX: You can switch tab in alsamixer by pressing the tab button on your keyboard. In alsamixer, see the row "View:" which is highlighted. That will tell you which tab you are.
<Dink> Roasted, that basically releases/renews your dhcp lease. So whatever your router/switch has free it will give it that address.
<Roasted> dink - that aint makin sense bro, my router supports up to 50 IPs from what I understand, and these 2 machines arent getting them
<AceKing> jonzbcc, What if I wanted to see all drives and what they were formatted to? Another example.. sda1 ext4 sda2 swap etc
<Roasted> the only thing I can think of is I updated both machines last night
<mrXX> khensthoth oh yeah, i never saw that , thanks
<thevishy> bazhang, i already installed apache2 php and mysql manually , now I tried sudo tasksel install lamp-server , but it goes to install window ( it opens some text based gui )and then quits immediately
<Dink> Roasted, Is it just those two machines that can't connect on the route ? Are there other machines on the router that do connect ?
<khensthoth> mrXX: =) As I said, When you want to adjust the volume for Input, go to the Capture tab. Don't mess with anything in the Playback tab.
<jonzbcc> aceking command line - i'm not sure. i know you can look at one of the guis - like disk utility under system
<mrXX> khensthoth thank you so much !!!!!! yeah , it is working!!!!!!!after a month of seeking help!!!
<mrXX> khensthoth now i dont have to go back to windows anymore
<khensthoth> mrXX: Got sound through your mic now?
<Roasted> dink - this has to be a router thing...
<Roasted> dink - my vista partition is grabbing the .12 IP too...
<Roasted> dink -w onder wt* happened...
<zugiart> Going off to sleep now, giving up trying to mount my Nokia e71 in Ubuntu 9.10. Damn this USED to work until 9.04 !! If anyone wants to help, jump here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8444342
<wicked_> hi
<Roasted> dink - it grabs an IP and subnet, but no gateway - gonna go reset the router, thanks for your help bro
<magpie> Hello folks
<ubuntovod> join #ubuntu-ru
<khensthoth> mrXX: That's great. =)
<Dink> Roasted, good luck
<jonzbcc> aceking.. actualy type `less /etc/mtab` and `less /etc/fstab`
<mrXX> khensthoth u r amazing
<loocker> hello
<loocker> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Flo`> Es ist ein NVIDIA MCP73PV Motherboard
<khensthoth> mrXX: Neh, just a lot of messing with my bro's Acer Aspire to get it working.
<Flo`> wrong chan, sry ;(
<AceKing> jonzbcc, Thank you
<wicked_> i setup my login account to login as wicked automaticly. now when i reboot it wont let me start because it never asked for the PW and now it cant decrypt the harddrive. how do i get this setting back?
<jonzbcc> aceking, those are the files where yoou can specify specifics like which devices mount under which names
<relic420> whre would i install a icon pack?
<magpie> I'm a newbie to Ubuntu, got it on a dual boot system with Windows 7 - may  I ask a question whenever you're ready?
<LisPiK> hi all. i have trubl with openbox. I don't can startX with Openbox-session or Gnome/Openbox session. But openbox --replace work
<jonzbcc> magpie, this is a large forum of ppl, just ask
<khensthoth> relic420: Download the theme, Drag it into the Appearance Preferences under Theme, and click customize > Icons and select the icon theme you want
<phyrrus> jonzbcc: pm
<ManDay> When I click "Volume Control" in "Preferences" a popup comes up informing me that I'm "waiting for the sound system to respon". Besides, I cannot control volume with my Fn-keys. What additional package do I need?
<jonzbcc> phyrrus  - i'm okay with that - idk how though, you'll ahve to message ?me?
<phyrrus> done..
<magpie> Thanks  - I used Synaptic Package manager to download a couple of games, but they do not appear on the Applications/Games folder - where are they?
<phyrrus> reply to it..
<wicked_> i cant unlock the login config. any ideas?
<rek> jonzbcc: this server is anonymus only
<ziiiipy> hello ubuntu community!
<ziiiipy> how would you setup a private wireless network using your lappy?
<rek> ok
<ziiiipy> i have only one ethernet connection in this hotel and i need to make the internet accessable by everyone in the hotel room
<rek> succeded in
<bazhang> !ics | ziiiipy
<ubottu> ziiiipy: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<llutz> ziiiipy  setup ad-hoc network and see !ics
<relic420> how can i give my user permission to write to /usr/share/themes ?
<khensthoth> ManDay: Have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312624
<bassliner> relic420: man chmod
<simplexio> relic420: but you probably shouldnt
<grawity> relic420: Why cannot you juse ~/.themes?
<grawity> use*
<relic420> how can i safely extract a file..
<bassliner> relic420: http://www.perlfect.com/articles/chmod.shtml
<wicked_> how do i reactivate the login screen?
<relic420> to install ubuntulooks package, i have to copy something to /usr/share/themes
<person> I want to know how much battery life my mouse has left
<bassliner> relic420: you definitely have not.
<ManDay> oh, i dont have pulseaudio installed at all, only alsa
<ManDay> darn it
<ManDay> thanks khen
<bassliner> relic420: as in that directory, really only theme files reside, which you can just put into ~/.themes/ too
<person> I've had an icon in my notification area that told me my mouse battery is low; what is it?
<clayfu> using karmic, and stuff keeps wanting to authenticate as root. I only have a typical ubuntu installation with no root user, I have sudo, sudo works, but certain things seem to indicate the user root which doesn't exist
<dslayter> check this out - have a dell mini 1010 with Hardy. Deleted maximus using synaptic, now my wireless connection is gone from network settings (wlan0 not even recognized!), web camera not recognized now, and battery will not charge using AC.
<bassliner> relic420: however, if what you want to do is giving permissions to users to write to that directory, feel free to.
<Lungan> How do i unmute master with amixer?
<bassliner> relic420: nevertheless in that directory only theme files reside. to really have to install stuff you would probably have to have the need to install theme _engines_
<micha--> hi, i still have trouble with the intel X.org support, since I did an update it offers me a "low graphics mode" on start and if I choose that the screen just blanks. booting an earlier kernel helps, but the touchpad support is shot... its an old laptop with i815 chipset graphics, reconfiguring xorg doesn't help... any ideas? I think i could switch to the VESA module, since the first error messages are shown alright -- how do I do t
<bassliner> relic420: hope that helps.
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Abueleitor> hi all
<ManDay> dang, khensthoth i just installed some pulse packages and everything started working like a charm!
<ManDay> thanks mate!
<ManDay> they updated quite a lot there, eh=
<Lungan> How do i unmute master with amixer?
<ziiiipy> cool, thanks bazhang
<Abueleitor> someone here has installed ubuntu for powerpc???
<relic420> ok, when i try to type su in a terminal i type in the password i used to install with and it does not work
<khensthoth> ManDay: Cool =)
<relic420> what is the default root password on ubuntu?
<ziiiipy> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Abueleitor> thanks for all your replies. :)
<clayfu> relic420 - by default there isn't a root account. The first user you created will have sudo access. sudo ls, it will ask for your password and give root access for that command
<clayfu> man sudo
<jrib> !root | relic420, clayfu
<ubottu> relic420, clayfu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Abueleitor> someone here uses ubuntu for powerpc?
<erUSUL> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<jrib> Abueleitor: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<X-Seti> some muppet on this channel has been trying to send me a Keylogger (win32), lame as its a linux channel.
<Abueleitor> ok
<erUSUL> X-Seti: report in #ubuntu-ops
<CkhiKuzad> why did freenode-connect version me?
<nightshade> I just saw a really good looking netbook (toshiba NB205-N312/BL) and I want to know if anyone knows how easy it is to get ubuntu running on it (comes with winXP home)
<X-Seti> ill report it to the network admin, (IRC)
<Roasted> dink - you still here man
<relic420> ok, question, i am in directory themes, how do i copy everything in the folder to lets say /home/relic/themes via command?
<Abueleitor> !ubuntu.
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#freenodeconnect
<Abueleitor> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Roasted> if only powerpc had a flash version that worked with linux, I'd have it on my old powerpc mac soooooooo fast...
<Abueleitor> thx, i will try to download the new version :D
<CkhiKuzad> jrib i wikipedia'ed the irc thing, i understand what it did now
<nightshade> I just saw a really good looking netbook (toshiba NB205-N312/BL) and I want to know if anyone knows how easy it is to get ubuntu running on it (comes with winXP home)
<zouhair> hi, "crontab -l" shows the crontab file, but is there a command to tell me at what momment a certain line will get executed?
<rethus> does ubuntu have gstreamer as standard-audio-device instead of alsa or oss ???
<clayfu> thanks jrib, I am well aware of this. If I run UpdateManager, it will ask for "your password", using gksudo, and that works. But some authentications say instead "enter the ROOT password" and it will not accept mine
<john1> did latest ubuntu update this morning now my screen is nothing but black when I boot. can boot, just no graphics! help?
<relic420> how do i install ubuntulooks engine?
<CkhiKuzad> john1 when you boot up does it look like a black terminal window with white text?
<ziiiipy> is there a tutorial on setting up a shared connection with only one wireless card?
<relic420> nevermind, got it.
<steve__> wookie185
<john1> no it is just black all the sounds play and it logs in all the way cause I can hear it but no graphics
<nightshade> ziiiipy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<rethus> does ubuntu have gstreamer as standard-audio-device instead of alsa or oss ?
<nightshade> google exists
<CkhiKuzad> hmm john
<dslayter> Guess I'm just going to reinstall the operating system as there are too many issues.
<john1> was working perfect so something in this upgrade went wrong
<CkhiKuzad> john1, try doing ctrl+alt+f1, it will take you to a terminal login (all black with white text) log in as root, if someone knows the name of the GNOME process, that will help. you need to stop X11, then once you have do startx
<simplexio> john1: sounds like something went wrong on updating xorg packages, attleast those are in update queue in my computer
<erUSUL> rethus: gstreamer is not an audio device
<ActionParsnip> ziiiipy: if you are using ISC you need 2 devices, you will need to use a wired connection or buy another wifi adapter
<simplexio> john1: and try CkhiKuzad advice, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , then try startx if its working
<fornext> Can someone help me with Ubutnu 9.10 and Multiseat? This is what I found in the Ubuntu-Dokumentation: "Setting up a multi-seat machine "manually" does not work any more (for 9.10) because gdm 2.28 does not use /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom . If you switch to gdm 2.20 all will work like with 9.04" (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX)
<hever> Hej must I use a propritary driver for a Realtek 8192 SE Wlan card or are there fre ones ?
<adac> Can somoen tell me how to start ubuntu in console mode? How can i tell gdm not to load?
<hever> (BTW I hope I have a RTL8192E because my system can't tell it)
<ziiiipy> ActionParsnip: not so
<ziiiipy> it mentions that you don't have to have to have 2 wireless cards
<simplexio> adac: hit esc when grub start and select recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> ziiiipy: you cna create 2 sub devices on the single physical wifi interface. It'll run like a do though
<adac> simplexio, well I wanted to boot console on every reboot automatically
<raub> I have a usb printer. When I connect to my 9.04 laptop I can see it in lsusb. But when I connect it to any of the usb ports in my 9.10 desktop, I can't see it in lsub but do see it in dmesg. How come?
<ActionParsnip> ziiiipy: you'd have wlan0:0 and wlan0:1   http://www.wantlinux.net/2009/04/ubuntu-subinterfaces/
<simplexio> adac: ah.. then remove gdm from /etc/rcS.d/ i think,
<ActionParsnip> s/do/dog
<grot> raub: 9.10 is out, get on the train already will'ya
<adac> simplexio, Can you may tell me how to do that?
<raub> grot: as you read in my question, the desktop is running 9:10.
<simplexio> adac: i think "right" way is to use upgrade-rc.d, but i just usually just rm init.d scripts from rcX.d
<rethus> how can i check which soundserver in ubuntu still run?
<petur_> Hi, having some strange problems with my ubuntu workstation after upgrading to 9.10. Mounting of the root filesystem and my /home seams to fail randomly at boot
<adac> simplexio, hmm actually gdm isn't even in /etc/rcS.d/
<rethus> erUSUL how can i check which soundserver in ubuntu still run?
<jrib> adac, simplexio: for sysv init scripts, the "right" way is to use bum or sysv-rc-conf
<charnel> Anyone knows a good description of possible running processes ?? What is compiz.real for example
<erUSUL> rethus: ubuntu runs/uses pulseaudio since hardy/intrepid
<CkhiKuzad> does anyone recommend i upgrade my ubuntu? or is the upgrade still buggy?
<jrib> !compiz | charnel
<ubottu> charnel: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<adac> jrib, simplexio Hey guys stop! I'm already confused^^
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: upgrade what to what?
<CkhiKuzad> 9.04 to 9.10
<petur_> CkhiKuzad, i've been havins serious problems with 9.10, it won't always mount my drives at boot
<CkhiKuzad> jrib
<jrib> adac: just run sysv-rc-conf and untick gdm from runlevel 2
<CkhiKuzad> ah, well then im not upgrading
<rethus> erUSUL: so i have asterisk as telephone-server... which per default set to oss... and it runs... ohow can this be?
<adac> jrib, I'll go and try that out
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: if 9.04 is working for you then you don't need to upgrade
<CkhiKuzad> not until i get my brother to come over to help me make a livecd
<CkhiKuzad> jrib, im not upgrading until its fixed
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: until what is fixed?  9.10 has been released.  That means it only gets security and "big bug" updates
<nztal> if one of my post to lists.ubuntu.com from 2008 is being indexed by google, who do i contact to remove my own post ?
<CShadowRun> nztal: i doubt you can remove posts from mailing lists, why would you want to?
<jmburgess> nztal: yeah you definately can't
<ActionParsnip> petur_: drives as in SATA / PATA or USB?
<nztal> CShadowRun, it references one of my emails i dont wish to be public
<charnel> jrib: Thank you but mine is Compiz.real and it spends my 30 mb of memory :) Just want to know. Processes like this ?
<petur_> SATA ActionParsnip
<jrib> nztal: but you sent it to a public mailing list?
<ActionParsnip> petur_: are there entries in /etc/fstab for each partition you want to automount?
<erUSUL> rethus: pulseaudio has support for emulation oss or alsa to some degree
<nztal> i'm not sure what i sent it too.  but its now being posted to lists.ubuntu.com
<ckhikuzad> damn you ubuntu updates wanting to reboot
<adac> jrib, gdm is already unticked... Do i need to untick x11 too?
<petur_> ActionParsnip: Ofcourse, sometimes / mounts OK but not /home .. so i ran 'fdisk -l' and the corresponding harddrive is missing from the list
<jrib> nztal: should be easy to check what you sent it to.  Anyway ask google nicely not to index it and ask the list maintainer nicely if there is anything he can do.  But it seems like you sent it to a public mailing list (since google indexed it)
<petur_> After a reboot it works OK. I have the same machine dualbooted with Windows.. never have any problems there. Also the problem did not excist before the upgrade to 9.10
<jrib> adac: this is in sysv-rc-conf?
<adac> jrib, yes
<_talon> how can I share my internet connection with other computers using my wireless card in 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> petur_: you dont mount disks, you mount partitions
<jrib> adac: well see what x11 is.  I haven't done this in karmic
<Hedge|Hog> is it possible to have two views open at the same time in nautilus side panel, like for example be able to have both places and the tree open at the same time (like in dolphin for example)
<petur_> ActionParsnip: Figure of speech, the drive has a single partition
<jrib> adac: it may be that it gets started differently using upstart now (I don't know)
<Peter2222> Third day I try to configure my raid1, still have problems (md0 status clean, degraded), but I discovered today, that gparted shows me "/dev/mapper/nvidia_eeefjace" as the first device. When tried dmraid -r command, it shows me /dev/sdb: nvidia, "nvidia_eeefjace", mirror, ok, 625142446 sectors, data@ 0 /dev/sda: nvidia, "nvidia_eeefjace", mirror, ok, 625142446 sectors, data@ 0. Is that mean that I have fakeraid configured? I set RAID to IDE 
<Peter2222> in BIOS so I thought that hardware raid is disabled and tried to install software raid1 with alternate 9.10 installer. Shoult I be happy or worried? :)
<adac> jrib, its x11-common. Well I try to untick that too. Strange noone is able to tell me how to do that in karmic ;)
<ActionParsnip> petur_: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local      I suggest you add a line:    mount -a       this will make the umounted partitions mount. Maybe the controller comes up after the fstab is processed. Its an incorrect figure of speech
<jrib> adac: read the what the script does
<jrib> adac: I've found some posts saying gdm is now started by upstart
<adac> # /etc/init.d/x11-common: set up the X server and ICE socket directories
<petur_> ActionParsnip: I tried, but from what i can see from the output of 'fdisk -l' the drive is missing, after reboot it works ok tho
<ActionParsnip> petur_: then reboot and read: dmesg | less     see whats happening
<c_nick> i i wanted to debug in VS2008 but i want to pass parameters to it i meAN *argv[]
<c_nick>  how 2 test ?
<john1> tried to stop and startx told me to use the service 8 command so I did,but no luck. again hear it logon and boot but no X nothing but black still
<adac> jrib, Iok how do i disable gdm in upstart then? Doesn't upstart has its scripts also in /etc/init.d/ ?
<ActionParsnip> petur_: obv use it when the disk is not detected
<jrib> adac: I thought it was /etc/event.d
<thiaiz> hi everyone,
<petur_> Ok, good idea
<jrib> adac: again, this is all pre-9.10
<KyleUK86> Hey guys anyone had trouble with driver wrapping for broadcom chipsets?
<Djarrum> Hello, Wireless networking question,  I've entered my wireless net WEP key and configured for the SSID,  but I still can not get a connection.  This is on a toshiba laptop w/ Realtek RTL8191SE w-lan
<adac> jrib, I see. Well I leave it for now and ask in a month again then :)
<adac> jrib, but first i try to uncheck x11-common
<adac> :)
<jrib> adac: well did you check /etc/event.d?
<raub> _talon: do you want the other machines to connect to connect to the ubuntu box via wireless?
<rashed2020> Is there anything bad with running a service in a screen?
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: does: sudo iwlist scan    show ESSIDs?
<ActionParsnip> rashed2020: none at all
<thevishy> what is taskel
<Narusegawa> if i move a partition using gparted. will that partition get a new GUID? i.e moving a partition along to stick one before it. just curious due to win7 bcd being guid based too
<thevishy> !taskel
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, one moment I will check
<adac> jrib, which runlevel do I have to check in there?
<rashed2020> ActionParsnip: It's an IRC bot. So keeping it connected 24/7 using screen is fine? I always thought that was frowned on or something.
<adac> rc0, rc1....
<adac> jrib, ^^
<jrib> adac: the concept of runlevels doesn't exist in upstart afaik
<adac> jrib, that is the conent of /etc/event.d : control-alt-delete  last-good-boot  logd  rc0  rc1  rc2  rc3  rc4  rc5  rc6  rc-default  rcS  rcS-sulogin  sulogin  tty1  tty2  tty3  tty4  tty5  tty6
<shiznebit> anyone know how to make my usb mic in stay as the default nomatter what
<adac> *content
<ActionParsnip> rashed2020: sure, its just a way to get multiple terminals on one tab etc, provided the screen session lives it will run in the background
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, says lo & eth0 doesn't support scanning
<jrib> adac: are those actually directories?
<thiaiz> I have Ubuntu 9.10 doing dual boot with Windows Vista, now i keep getting a message the disk space for Ubuntu is low, although 100GB is still available, does anyone knows how to make those 100GB accessible for Ubuntu ?
<relic420> is there a easy way to install limewire on linux?
<Mikey^> thiaiz: type df -h in a terminal and check how much free space is there for /
<jrib> !frostwire | relic420
<ubottu> relic420: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: then your wifi device isnt configured right o doesnt have a driver
<grawity> thiaiz: Are they on the Windows partition?
<grawity> thiaiz: And how did you install Ubuntu -- using Wubi, or true dualboot?
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: can you give the output of: sudo lsw -C network | grep product
<adac> jrib, files: http://pastie.org/729039
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<jrib> adac: comment explains it
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, "lsw not fownd"
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: sorry: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<thiaiz> i guess i installed it using  wubi,
<d4n1s> hello
<d4n1s> sup?
<d4n1s> sup?
<FloodBot2> d4n1s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MASARUwota> hello d4n1s
<d4n1s> I got some problems
<d4n1s> can anyone help me?
<MASARUwota> yes?
<MASARUwota> i will try
<d4n1s> How do I host a irc server from my laptop
<ActionParsnip> d4n1s: yes but ease up on the enter key dude
<d4n1s> I got ubuntu
<d4n1s> ok soz mate
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, Line 1 Product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<ActionParsnip> d4n1s: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<MASARUwota> d4n1s install ircd
<baalsgate> having problems getting nvidia drivers to load any help ?
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, Line 2 Product Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<brahmana> Hi
<d4n1s>  ey can anyone tell me wtf is tar.gz or however it called? Its like winrar?
<brahmana> I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 and am facing some problems.
<jrib> adac: grep gdm /etc/event.d/*  may help you
<jrib> d4n1s: yes
<brahmana> I started the installation and in the first attempt it failed when copying files.
<MASARUwota> d4n1s its a source file
<d4n1s> how do I run instalitations etc?
<brahmana> But it had done the paritioning and all.
<MASARUwota> d4n1s youre new to all of this arent you?
<jrib> d4n1s: you try not to.  What are you trying to install?
<brahmana> Now when I restarted the installation it wants to create a new partition again.
<d4n1s> unreal
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: ok thats your wired interface. Try: lspci     one line will identify the wireless interface
<MASARUwota> d4n1s open aptitude and search for it
<grawity> d4n1s: .deb - double-click and confirm installation. .tar.gz - extract, read the file named "README", open Terminal, compile from source.
<BluesKaj> google has a free dns service http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/
<armornick> d4n1s: open the software center or synaptic to install apps
<ActionParsnip> brahmana: did you md5 test the ISO?
<thiaiz> I have Ubuntu 9.10 doing dual boot with Windows Vista, now i keep getting a message the disk space for Ubuntu is low, although 100GB is still available, does anyone knows how to make those 100GB accessible for Ubuntu ?
<brahmana> ActionParsnip: Nope
<SandGorgon> what is a good player for ubuntu that can play APE/CUE, Flac/CUE, etc. - vlc cant cut it
<MASARUwota> thiaiz: try using gparted
<d4n1s> ok thx how do I compile? Like cd folder location ./config?
<ActionParsnip> brahmana: then how do you know what you are using is complete or consistant?
<MASARUwota> d4n1s use synaptic, you dont have to compile then
<thiaiz> i did, but still dont understand where wich partition should i shrink
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | brahmana
<ubottu> brahmana: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> d4n1s: average users don't need to compile anything
<armornick> d4n1s: first cd to the dir, then ./configure, then make, then sudo make install
<armornick> d4n1s: however, try not to compile your apps
<jrib> !software | d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<brahmana> ActionParsnip: I understand that and I will run a check now. However, what I want to know is whether I can install ubuntu from command line.. like Slackware
<d4n1s> thx esse
<brahmana> because, I now have a ubuntu partition and I do not want to create another partition.
<grawity> d4n1s: Okay, so you downloaded Unreal. Extract the .tar.gz with "tar -xvzf file.tar.gz". Go into the newly created folder. Then type "less README"
<MASARUwota> d4n1s, if you want to compile use slackware, one of the plusses of a debian-based distro (like ubuntu) is that you can install stuff with one go
<ActionParsnip> brahmana: theres the alternate ISO which uses a text based installer but achieves the same end
<ActionParsnip> brahmana: you can use custom partitioning in ubuntu and use / format the existing partition layout
<armornick> brahmana: you could use the minimal install to have a commandline so you can manually install everything
<luist> can anyone help me with compiz? i changing appearance visual effects to normal/extra but it goes back without changing
<brahmana> ActionParsnip: So there is no way for me to do the installation from command line with the disk that I have got?
<armornick> luist: what video card do you have?
<brahmana> armornick: How do I do that?
<luist> armornick, some ATI
<baalsgate> any assistance with the nvidia issue ?
<ActionParsnip> !install | brahmana
<ubottu> brahmana: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E P
<Djarrum> CI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02) 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)
<armornick> brahmana: either use the alternate disk and press F4, or use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<brahmana> ActionParsnip: Will look at those links.. thank you
<blazon> i just started using Ubuntu server because a developer i work with requested it, and its saying *** System restart required ***
<blazon> Last login: Fri Dec 4 14:33:43 2009 from
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<blazon> witch isnt what i want to do
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, sorry... 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E P
<Djarrum> CI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<john1> hi, still having problem after upgrade of not having any screen. black screen when booting up. tried restarting X but that did not work
<armornick> luist: does it give any errors?
<blazon> is there a way to find out exactly what needs to be restarted
<luist> armornick, Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Lungan> How do i unmute master with amixer?
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)
<brahmana> armornick: MinimalCD is another download and writing to the CD, not possible with the current CD that I am having, right?
<Graviton> blazon: Most likely the kernel was updated, which would require a system restart
<Rodensky> hey ppl, i need some help with kopete on ubuntu 9.04 please :]
<ubuntu__> hello to all
<armornick> brahmana: no
<blazon> why the fuck is the kernel auto upgrading
<blazon> are you serious?
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8330401
<piotras> hi all
<khensthoth> brahmana: It should be one of the option when you get to the partitioning step. Select manual partitioning, then you can select your previous partition to mount as your / and/or /home
<blazon> on a server release
<blazon> wow
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | blazon
<FloodBot2> blazon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> blazon: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<armornick> luist: I think compiz blacklisted your card because there are some issues with it
<bazhang> blazon, watch the language
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, thanks you... I'll be back if I still need help
<ActionParsnip> blazon: you can tell apt to pin the version
<Graviton> blazon: Probably a security update, apt can be configured that way
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: may need ndisgtk
<brahmana> khensthoth: Oh thats great.. let me try that..
<blazon> i shouldnt have to tell apt, to NOT upgrade the kernel
<khensthoth> blazon: And have a look at ksplice if you do not want to reboot. http://www.ksplice.com/
<blazon> i should have to tell it TO
<jrib> blazon: upgrades don't happen unless you tell apt you want to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> blazon: then disable auto updates
<armornick> blazon: it's not a kernel upgrade, it's a security fix, which is usually mandatory for servers, isn't it?
<brahmana> thank you ActionParsnip, armornick and khensthoth .. will try your suggestions now
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, can I get that onto a flash drive to install it without apt?
<luist> armornick, not really... it was working fine before i installed karmic
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: could just used a wired connection til you get on your feet
<blazon> it shouldnt requier a reboot
<baalsgate> I installed 9.10 and seriously have tried heaps to get the nvidia drivers going and they just seem to refuse
<blazon> this is a server insyall
<blazon> i dont ever want to reboot
<jrib> blazon: to load the new kernel, you need to reboot
<armornick> luist: well, i'm sorry but I can't help you since I don't have any experience with ATI
<timtom> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<timtom> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<FloodBot2> timtom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, understood :(
<ActionParsnip> blazon: logically yes it does, if you unload a kernel, what is going to put the new kernel into ram?
<d4n1s> what is the hostname of the server that IRCd runing?
<luist> armornick, oh nvm... i noticed that the card isnt activated in the drivers
<ActionParsnip> blazon: seeing as the kernel gives ram access..
<d4n1s> What shall I put into the hostname like an IP
<miha> i wonder where to find some normal instructions how to use mencoder to record tv channel as divx?
<grawity> d4n1s: Dude, if you want to run an ircd, you should at least learn the basics of Linux.
<blazon> i guess im just used to redhats insanley long lifetime and rock solid reliability
<armornick> blazon: you could try debian
<relic420> are there any linux programs that will let me watch tv threw the internet?
<ActionParsnip> blazon: then use redhat, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<jrib> blazon: so what happens on redhat if there is a kernel vulnerability and you need a new kernel version?
<blazon> did you read my first sentence
<blazon> i just started using Ubuntu server because a developer i work with requested it, and its saying *** System restart required ***
<armornick> relic420: miro is used for watching podcasts, if that's your liking
<d4n1s> how can I learn them if I dont use it and ask?
<armornick> d4n1s: if you are installing ubuntu, the hostname can be anything
<ActionParsnip> blazon: yes you have installed a new kernel and you need a reboot to load it. You can continue with the current one with no ill effects
<armornick> d4n1s: otherwise, I don't know
<d4n1s> u mean like d4n1s-laptop?
<armornick> d4n1s: yes
<blazon> jrib i think i have been forced into a kernel upgrade once in 8 years
<ratbert> i cant open any dvd cant read from source pls help
<d4n1s> ok thx thats all I needed
<relic420> i mean like real tv, not podcasts...
<ActionParsnip> ratbert: a video dvd or data
<miha> relic420 tvtime is good for tv
<ratbert> ActionParsnip,  video
<brahmana> khensthoth: I restarted the installation procedure by rebooting. I am at the initial screen. Here I proceed as usual with "Install Ubuntu" option (without pressing F4 or F6 or anything) and only later when partitioning comes up, I choose to do it manually. Is that right?
<armornick> blazon: if you don't want to reboot, then don't reboot ;)
<blazon> lol
<resno> hello all, quick question. its impossible to have dhcp server with a single nic card right?
<ActionParsnip> ratbert: you need to install libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo
<d4n1s> I compiled the Unrealircd, what I do now?
<khensthoth> brahmana: Yup
<brahmana> ok.. cool
<blazon> start it d4n1s
<jrib> blazon: well as I said, ubuntu doesn't force you to upgrade your kernel.  It only gets installed if you ask it to
<blazon> will config then start
<armornick> blazon: the thing is, if you want the latest security updates, you have to restart your pc
<thiaiz> I have Ubuntu 9.10 doing dual boot with Windows Vista, now i keep getting a message the disk space for Ubuntu is low, although 100GB is still available, does anyone knows how to make those 100GB accessible for Ubuntu ?
<blazon> it6s not a PC!
<baalsgate> surely someone here can give me some help installing nvidia drivers ?
<ratbert> ActionParsnip,  i open it with movie player and install the codecs do i need more i didint do that what you said
<d4n1s> how? xD
<ratbert> should i
<baalsgate> I have goodled it
<armornick> blazon: kernel updates, I mean, but otherwise jsut don't restart
<blazon> d4nis: locate unrealircd.conf
<ActionParsnip> ratbert: you need the medibuntu repo dude
<blazon> then ./unrealircd
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | ratbert
<ubottu> ratbert: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ratbert> ActionParsnip,  synaptic??
<blazon> well edit the config
<armornick> thiaiz: use the ubuntu live cd, open gparted, then resize the ubuntu partition
<blazon> then launch
<Graviton> !nvidia | baalsgate
<ubottu> baalsgate: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<armornick> baalsgate: normally, they should be under hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip> blazon: you assume they have updated the db ;)
<Rodensky> hey ppl, i need some help with kopete on ubuntu 9.04 please :]
<john1> just upgraded latest upgrade and now I have no screen graphics, all black on boot. it is booting but nothing on the display. help anyone?
<armornick> Rodensky: what's the problem?
<baalsgate> armornick i tried that and it wont activate
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: ask away
<armornick> baalsgate: did you restart your pc?
<baalsgate> yes
<Rodensky> i can't connect to my @live.com account... it asks me over and over for my password
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: this may help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<Rodensky> the password is correct (i can logon with it in pidgin)
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : thanks i will look at that
<d4n1s> just wondering isnt there GUI of programs into linux?
<ActionParsnip> d4n1s: there are plenty
<Rodensky> kopete gets connected only to my @hotmail.com account but not to my @live.com
<armornick> d4n1s: did you install the server edition?
<resno> to make a proxy server i need 2 network cards right?
<d4n1s> yes I did but its weird coz after compiling the files were same
<ActionParsnip> resno: not really, it will make it smoother
<d4n1s> I done cd file location and ./config
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : first command suggested on that page failed
<resno> ActionParsnip: 2 are recommended .
<Rodensky> anyone?...
<relic420> what is the best browser for linux?
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: are you using jaunty?
<S0LIDUS> Does anyone know of descent web coding software for ubuntu ? Something similar to Dreamweaver.
<Graviton> d4n1s: Then you would probably have to run "make" next
<miha> relic420 Firefox, of course
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : tried " sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa"
<armornick> d4n1s: well, you have to apt-get install gnome or kde to have a GUI
<ratbert> ActionParsnip,  thanks dude it works i didnt had to do this with the older versions of ubuntu did i?? any way thanks
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : im using mythbuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: then run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<d4n1s> what is more pwnzor kde or gnome?
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: and add the line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<sirjoebob> hey. i am attempting to install ubutu 9.10 on a 250 GB sata drive. installer partitioner does not recognize the drive but gparted let me make new partitions, etc. Anybody have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> d4n1s: neither
<ratbert> baalsgate,  just to ask did you do apt-get update?
<armornick> d4n1s: they're basically the same but gnome is supported better with ubuntu
<khensthoth> Rodensky: What error message is it?
<ActionParsnip> d4n1s: both are equal, just different
<jrib> sirjoebob: is it mounted?
<arrrghhh> can anyone help me get the guest additions installed on a virtualbox host?  i get an error in linux saying it can't mount the iso.  the iso file is where it's looking, says "VERR_DEV_IO_ERROR"
<BlouBlou> d4n1s: what do you prefer? stile or simplicity?
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: save the new file then run: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CEC06767
<Rodensky> khensthoth: no error msg, it just won't accept my password
<d4n1s> sounds cool I get gnome!
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-190-modaliases nvidia-glx-190  nvidia-settings-190
<ratbert> d4n1s,  get it
 * ActionParsnip prefers LXDE
 * armornick thinks gnome is the best for beginners
<sirjoebob> jrib: it was. let me try again
<baalsgate> ratbert : no
<ratbert> baalsgate,  do this before you install the drivers
<sirjoebob> jrib: Drive is mounted
<jrib> sirjoebob: right, unmount it
<d4n1s> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<d4n1s> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<d4n1s> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<d4n1s> or been moved out of Incoming.
<d4n1s> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<FloodBot2> d4n1s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d4n1s> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<S0LIDUS> Does anyone know of descent web coding software for ubuntu ? Something similar to Dreamweaver.
<d4n1s> I get this error
<d4n1s> sorry for the spam
<armornick> S0LIDUS: there are several, but I recommend quanta+
<Rodensky> khensthoth: "*The password was wrong.* please re-enter your password for WLM Messenger account <username>@live.com" although it's the right password (works just fine on Pidgin)
<armornick> S0LIDUS: or you could use the OpenOffice web editor
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : will nvidia-xconfig then work to make a valid xorg.conf ?
<jrib> d4n1s: pasting parts of random errors without telling us what you did to get the error makes it very hard to help you
<armornick> does anyone know how to resize a wubi installation?
<S0LIDUS> armornick, Thanks dude!
<d4n1s> I done apt-get install gnome
<khensthoth> Rodensky: Searching online to see if there're any solutions
<d4n1s> I mean sudo apt-get ....
<jrib> d4n1s: erm, why?
<armornick> d4n1s: try sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: should work after a reboot, if not boot to root recovery console and run the command
<BlouBlou> !gnome | d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<jrib> d4n1s: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<BlouBlou> mhh
<d4n1s> 9.10
<jrib> !away > MASARUwota_away
<ubottu> MASARUwota_away, please see my private message
<armornick> jrib: he installed the server edition
<jrib> armornick: ah
<d4n1s> :O I just wanted gui on the programs I downloaded
<jrib> d4n1s: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : thanks so much will let you know how it goes once the downloads are complete
<ph33r> how do I get my sound card effects in karmic?
<armornick> anyone who knows how to resize a wubi install?
<sirjoebob> jrib: still no go. Same conditions as other dribe.
<kev_> im having a slight problem adding windows 7 to grub... the win7 loader is on /dev/sda2 how would i go about adding this partition to menu.lst?
<jrib> sirjoebob: don't know then
<jrib> !alternate | sirjoebob
<ubottu> sirjoebob: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<aton`> mornin, how do i search for software, for example libgmp?
<khensthoth> Rodensky: Can't find anything relevant. Why not use Pidgin in the meantime?
<jrib> !software | aton`
<ubottu> aton`: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<d4n1s> Could anyone provide me with a link for download of an irc server setup?
<aton`> eix -s libgmp didnt work
<armornick> aton`: try synaptic
<aton`> :P
<ActionParsnip> !irc | d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<S0LIDUS> d4n1s, IRCD
<ActionParsnip> d4n1s: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<ActionParsnip> aton`: or: apt-cace search libgmp
<Rodensky> khensthoth: I use Pidgin for many months becase i can't find a solution for this problem. In fact, Pidgin is the only IM program that can connect to @live.com accounts in ubuntu (i was the same problem on 8.04, 8.10, 9.04 on a HP pc and on 9.04 and 9.10 on my current DELL)
<fred_> Bonjour
<aton`> ActionParsnip: ah thanks, i dont have x
<ActionParsnip> aton`: i try nd give command line based help due to the nature of irc
<aton`> ActionParsnip: i wasnt being ironic
<Rodensky> I tried all IM programs in the ubuntu repositories... pidgin is the only one that i could connect with to @live.com...
<aton`> ActionParsnip: i dont have apt-cace, what packet holds it?
<armornick> aton`: you don't have apt-cache? did you put sudo in front?
<aton`> yes
<kev_> im having a slight problem adding windows 7 to grub... the win7 loader is on /dev/sda2 how would i go about adding this partition to menu.lst?
<jrib> aton`: are you using ubuntu?
<aton`> jrib: not really, i just need to install gmp on this one host where i have ssh
<Dunas> Anything I should know before finalizing the update to the kernel?
<brahmana> Is ext4 a good option or should I go with ext3?
<aton`> and ubuntu runs on it
<brahmana> khensthoth: ^^ (ext4 v/s ext3)?
<armornick> brahmana: ext4 is better
<khensthoth> brahmana: Your choice. I'd go for ext4 though.
<jrib> aton`: it's either not ubuntu/debian or something is terribly wrong with your install.  Are you sure it's ubuntu?
<aton`> jrib: its ubuntu.
<brahmana> ok.. thanks..
<d4n1s> I installed irc-hybird using synaptic how I locate it?
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : hmmm still in low graphics mode :( nvida divers have not loaded
<jrib> aton`: how was it installed?
<aton`> jrib: i dont know
<jrib> aton`: who knows?
<rdeshpande> does anyone on a laptop having a working setup for hot unplug/plugging of a monitor? ubuntu doesn't want to reconfigure my laptop screen to be the primary screen when i unplug.
<aton`> jrib: the installer, and he is gone for a few hours
<armornick> rdeshpande: there should be a display option under system
<Dunas> Any major bugs in the new kernel update?
<jrib> aton`: do you have /usr/bin/apt-cache ?
<L0k1> Hi
<armornick> hi
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : says failed  to load module "type1" "freetype" and nvidia
<L0k1> I have a problem with my mouse on ubuntu 9.1
<khensthoth> Dunas: You can always use back the old kernel if the new one doesn't work properly
<aton`> cache!
<rdeshpande> armornick: right but it doesn't give me an option to do anyting like that
<aton`> ok
<armornick> baalsgate: what happens when you type sudo modprobe nvidia?
<MilitantPotato> An update to the kernel broke my windows in grub lastnight, my windows drive wasn't mounted when it ran update-grub, unfortunately my windows drive won't mount do to an error "$MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 3)." so I can't do an os-probe and update-grub, what do I do now?  I can't boot into windows and fix the partition...
<john1> dunas yes i updated and now have only black screen will boot but onlyblack screen
<aton`> 16:57:33].. < aton`> ActionParsnip: i dont have apt-cace, what packet holds it?                                                                   _chaky_
<L0k1> Sometime my mouse freeze with no reason, the system and the other USB devices still work when it happen
<armornick> rdeshpande: you should be able to drag screen 1 to your laptop screen, no?
<aton`> 16:56:17].. < ActionParsnip> aton`: or: apt-cace search libgmp                                                                                    _ruben
<L0k1> I tried another mouse and I have the same problem
<aton`> sorry, i could have spotted that typo :/
<mrXX> i just compiled a software, it doesnt work - how do i completely remove it ? it is not in synaptik manager
<L0k1> And google isn't my friend this time
<jrib> mrXX: read its documentation
<jordyye> sabe añguien español
<edo1> hi
<synapsys> Apt-cache you mean?
<erUSUL> !es | jordyye
<ubottu> jordyye: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MilitantPotato> mrXX: dpkg
<armornick> mrXX: ususally sudo make uninstall
<edo1> anyone speaks english to help me with ubuntu?
<kev_> im having a slight problem adding windows 7 to grub... the win7 loader is on /dev/sda2 how would i go about adding this partition to menu.lst?
<jsn> edo1, don't ask to ask
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : says .. "WARNING: All config files need .conf bla bla then usage
<aton`> libgmp3c2 is already the newest version.
<aton`> but i get gmp.h not found :/
<feisar> does anyone know why evolution writes "dn="description=sn.randomNumber" to an ldap directory
<synapsys> baalsgate: Add .conf to whatever file it lists
<edo1> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<edo1> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<edo1> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : so that mean nvidia is missing a .conf file ?
<FloodBot2> edo1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> aton`: you probably want the corresponding -dev package
<edo1> how do i fix that???
<armornick> edo1: have you tried sudo apt-cdrom ?
<erUSUL> edo1: go to System>Admin>Software soureces disable the cdrom as source in the first tab
<magmarules> Guys anyone knows how i can make the key combination "ctrl+left arrow" throw a "Home" event?
<armornick> magmarules: what do you mean with Home event?
<brig> anyone know how to change the default stroke style in inkscape?
<john1> updated with latest kernel update and now I have no X just a black screen it boots but only black screen help?
<magmarules> armornick, when you press the home key. Usually very usefull to go the the start of the line in an editor
<magmarules> the home key is way to far for me to remember to press it =P
<armornick> magmarules: I don't think that's possible
<aton`> jrib: corresponding dev package hm
<ph33r> is there a way to get sound card properties (ambience and effects of intel sound cards) in karmic ?
<aton`> okay installing it
<kev_>  /dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<magmarules> armornick, unn thats unfortunate =(
<ph33r> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<harjot> does anyone have an ir transmitter?
<harjot> usb?
<magmarules> is there no command i can  call to simulate a keypress?
<armornick> magmarules: maybe with xmacro or something similar
<baalsgate> why when i run nvidia-xconfig does nothing ??
<harjot> anybody
<harjot> ir?
<harjot> tried this sort of thing?
<sbak-debianvbox> can someone help me get a game server working on my linux pm me
<synapsys> baalsgate: sudo
<sbak-debianvbox> i know what im doing just need help
<harjot> ir usb sender/
<brahmana> khensthoth: do i have to create a swap partition myself when setting up partition manually?
<edyn> hi, what is a good site survey tool?
<baalsgate> synapsys : im in a root shell
<armornick> edyn: what do you mean? like whois?
<scalaLove> I am watching these lectures with totem on ubuntu http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details.php?seriesid=1906978201 but it is slow and i cant pause, if u stop the video goes back to start. is there some player for ubuntu to better preview these files?
<edyn> armornick: a site to map wifi signal along my home
<jrib> scalaLove: try mplayer
<edyn> armornick: i mean a tool, sorry
<armornick> edyn: oh, I'm still doing a networking course in school so I can't help you, I'm afraid
<scalaLove> i see i have it installed, jrib where is mplayer? applications>?
<khensthoth> brahmana: Did you create a swap partition just now...or is a swap partition detected?
<jrib> scalaLove: I don't know, I just use mplayer in the terminal.  For gui, the command is gmplayer
<jrib> !away > [A]Way
<ubottu> [A]Way, please see my private message
<armornick> scalaLove: applications > audio & video > mplayer
<brahmana> khensthoth: Earlier before talking you guys I created an extra FAT32 partition using cfdisk.. i intend to use that as /
<khensthoth> magmarules: Have a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys Instead of mapping multimedia keys, you might find out the Home event and bind the keyboard shortcut to it.
<baalsgate> this seems to realy blow tring to get Nvidia drivers running
<jrib> baalsgate: system -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers -> check
<baalsgate> never had this much trouble getting them going before
<xjkx> i am running a LTS version, and I'm thinking of installing VMware. It's not on my apt-get, is there a source list i can add to sources.lst to make it accessible ? I will need both the application to install the OS(create the image) and the application to run the OS(the image)
<khensthoth> brahmana: How much RAM do you have?
<baalsgate> jrib: they are there but cant activate them
<brahmana> khensthoth: 256 MB
<armornick> xjkx: you'll have to install vmware from their site since it's not a freely distributable app
<scalaLove> mPlayer gives me error : could not resolve name for AF-INET, jrib, armornick?
<jrib> baalsgate: install the package for the drivers yourself and check for errors
<jrib> scalaLove: how did you run it?
<sbak-debianvbox> baalsgate: http://pastebin.com/m45b7978d can u help me
<scalaLove> play url
<khensthoth> brahmana: Then you'd need swap space. Preferably 2 times your RAM size
<brahmana> khensthoth: I have chosen to use that extra FAT partition as my / with ext4 file-system. Will the installation utility create a swap out of it by itself?
<jrib> scalaLove: please be specific
<lba> Cannot nfs in Karmic 9.10 even with nfsver=2.  Fstab line is:  kata:/home      /mnt/kata/home  nfs     defaults,noauto,nfsver=2  0 0
<xjkx> armornick: but is it freeware ?
<armornick> xjkx: yes
<DaZ> brahmana: ke?
<armornick> xjkx: however, I recommend virtualbox
<khensthoth> brahmana: No. You'd need to create an extra partition if you want swap.
<pdragon_> can someone help me with apache2 and webmin not adding vhost
<scalaLove> right click on mplayer and then open>play url, then i copy the stream video link and i paste it
<scalaLove> jrib
<sbak-debianvbox> can someone help me get a game server working on my linux pm me
<brahmana> khensthoth: Cool.. just like my slackware set up. . :) ..
<brahmana> DaZ: sorry?
<pdragon_> the error i get is  * Starting web server apache2
<pdragon_> [Sat Dec 05 09:21:44 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<pdragon_>    ...done.
<xjkx> armornick: is it faster than vmware ? i am already using a free program, QEMU, but its slow
<baalsgate> jrib: maybe i should perge the nvidia stuf and try again
<armornick> xjkx: it should be as fast as vmware; qemu is usually fast too, but you have to install the kernel module kqemu
<jrib> scalaLove: use a terminal, easier to debug.
<jrib> scalaLove: mplayer blah
<scalaLove> for this link tha comman would be ? http://webcast.berkeley.edu/stream.php?type=real&webcastid=12408
<sbak-debianvbox> jrob:  http://pastebin.com/m45b7978d can u help me
<xjkx> armornick: i tried to install kqemu but kqemu-common and kqemu-source did nothing after i installed on apt-get
<pdragon_> anyone
<ratbert> is there a program for converting img or anything to iso
<armornick> xjkx: well, then try installing virtualbox, since it's easier to use than qemu
<scalaLove> jrib: mplayer: could not connect to socket
<scalaLove> mplayer: No such file or directory
<scalaLove> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<scalaLove> [1]+  Stopped                 mplayer http://webcast.berkeley.edu/stream.php?type=real
<FloodBot2> scalaLove: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<armornick> xjkx: note, the open source version doesn't support usb, you'll need the deb from their site for that
<jrib> scalaLove: add -playlist
<xjkx> armornick: i see there are a lot of virtualbox packages, virtualbox-ose  virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-18-386 and such, which one do i pick ?
<armornick> xjkx: virtualbox-ose is a metapackage which has all those other packages as dependencies
<mas> hello
<armornick> hi
<ratbert> is there a program for converting img or anything to iso
<xjkx> armornick: thanks
<Jan-> hihi
<Jan-> is there a reasonably reliable way of watching blu-ray discs on ubuntu yet?
<kev_> help with grub please?
<jrib> !iso | ratbert
<ubottu> ratbert: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jrib> kev_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<S0LIDUS> rathbert: ISOmaster I think would convert that file type
<armornick> ratbert: ccd2iso
<pdragon_> dose anyone know anything about apache2 and webmin
<jrib> pdragon_: someone probably knows something. Just ask your actual question
<jrib> !webmin | pdragon_
<ubottu> pdragon_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Paschu> Hey guys, How can i create my music in ubuntu. Like in "fruity loops"
<kev_> I'm trying to add my win7 partition to menu.lst. i run os-prob and it finds the win7 loader i then update-grub and it does not add the partition i also checked in grub.cfg and i see the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335332/
<pdragon_> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<armornick> Paschu: audacity (or audacious if I'm wrong about audacity)
<pdragon_> oo cool did not know about that one
<scalaLove> jrib: says can not conect to socket
<pdragon_> now i will need to remove webmin
<shafi> is there any channel for C# else mono?
<jrib> scalaLove: what are you typing exactly?  It works fine here
<Jan-> Anyone? Blu-ray?
<Paschu> armornick: Audacity is for editing music, not for creating
<armornick> Paschu: oh, then I don't know
<scalaLove> mplayer add -playlist http://webcast.berkeley.edu/stream.php?type=real&webcastid=12408
<Paschu> Hey guys, How can i create my music in ubuntu. Like in "fruity loops"
<jrib> scalaLove: you need quotes around your url or your shell tries to glob it
<Camel> Hello
<jrib> scalaLove: and no "add" afaik
<armornick> hi
<relic420> for some reason firefox wont open anymore.
<scalaLove> mplayer add -playlist "http://webcast.berkeley.edu/stream.php?type=real&webcastid=12408"
<ackwan> >	Hi, is there any way to connect to airport-type hotspots with a text-based browser? I can't get a connection (the page is supposed to redirect, but it won't seem to work). Is there anything I can do? I forgot to install epiphany before I went on my trip and I'm desperate.
<baalsgate> there is any gru's here to solve this Nvidia issue ??
<scalaLove> like this?
<Camel> I got a question
<jrib> scalaLove: no "add"
<Camel> My ubuntu updated itself
<grawity> And the question is?
<Camel> Then it went for reboot and after coming back this comes : http://www.upload.ee/image/287138/DSC01107.JPG
<relic420> is there a place i can get the error report for why firefox isnt open?
<relic420> opening*
<winmisser> anyone running Modern Warfare 2 with Wine 1.1.33 on Ubuntu 9.10
<Camel> Its most likely a silly reason but im new to ubuntu
<jrib> relic420: run « firefox » in a terminal
<Camel> And i dno it
<Camel> The numbers wont stop either
<relic420> weird, nothing is opening
<Camel> Any ideas guyse?
<pdragon_> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<kielanmatt_> what is the name of the cpu scaling driver?
<scalaLove> jrib: there is no video just sound
<kielanmatt_> in 9.10
<arand> Paschu: ardour, jokosher, rosegarden, muse, ...?
<relic420> BBL
<miha> relic420 are you sure firefox isnt dead and running? ps aux | grep firefox ... killall -9 firefox
<jrib> scalaLove: you most likely need some codecs then
<scalaLove> there is error : vdecoded failed, jrib what codecs i need
<kielanmatt_> what is the name of the cpu scaling driver?
<ubuntu_giant> What's the command to reconfigure the x-server?
<jrib> scalaLove: I don't know the package name offhand.  The stream is real media
<armornick> scalaLove: try installing w32codecs from medibuntu
<armornick> !medibuntu | scalaLove
<ubottu> scalaLove: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<scalaLove> medibuntu yes or no?
<ubuntu_giant> Is it dpkg-recongifure xorg?  It doesn't work for me.
<scalaLove> some say yes and ubottu says not legal
<phyrrus> ubottu is a bot.. he has to say that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<armornick> scalaLove: medibuntu packages are legal, but they can't be redistributed with ubuntu
<phyrrus> see watch: !ot
<phyrrus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<armornick> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<scalaLove> i search medibuntu in synaptic but nothing
<phyrrus> lol
<armornick> scalaLove: medibuntu is a repository which contains packages
<iElectric> does "fsck -c /dev/sda1" also fix/hide bad blocks?
<armornick> scalaLove: it contains the w32codecs which probably has the codecs you need
<ubuntu_giant> What is the command to reconfigure the x server?  For some reason my x server has a bug in it.
<guntbert> scalaLove: you have to add the repo to your software sorces
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_giant: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<papul> hi. where can i find the file tcl.h??
<ubuntu_giant> ActionParsnip: Ah, thanks...I was sayiing xorg
<papul> and the file libtcl.so
<ActionParsnip> papul: sudo find / -iname "tcl.h"
<ubuntu_giant> ActionParsnip: Hm...no curses dialog comes up. :(
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_giant: it doesnt afailk. I think it just makes things nice for you
<S0LIDUS> Does anyone know how I might make an Ubuntu BBS?
<ActionParsnip> S0LIDUS: BBS?
<kazaa_lite> how can i disable SELinux on ubuntu9?
<ubuntu_giant> Okay.  Thanks.
<nulled> <--- free suport...ask away (im bored)
<S0LIDUS> ActionParsnip, Sorry Bulletin Board System
<scalaLove> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<scalaLove> yeii i did it
<armornick> S0LIDUS: depends which bbs but just follow the instructions of the bbs software
<ActionParsnip> S0LIDUS: better, using weird acronyms in questions isnt a good call
<arand> nulled: we are all doing free support in here...
<S0LIDUS> ActionParsnip, Thank you for the advice
<armornick> S0LIDUS: the server root is /srv/www/ last I heard
<papul> ActionParsnip, libtcl.so is not in /lib/
<S0LIDUS> armornick, Thanks, I thought there would be a top rated software for it.
<jdahm> is there a zsh version control PPC available?
<etronik> Hi, need help configuring samba shares, have swat up & running, how do I add users ?
<jdahm> so I can get very up to date versions?
<guntbert> !latest | jdahm
<ubottu> jdahm: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<papul> how can i search all the files of a package installed in my system?
<grawity> S0LIDUS: BBS, as in a dial-up one? Or accessed over telnet?
<armornick> grawity: bbs, as in bulletin board
<S0LIDUS> grawity, Yep, thats the one
<grawity> armornick: I know what are BBSes.
<papul> how can i search all the files of a package installed in my system?
<winmisser> is there anything i should know if i wanna uninstall ubuntu 9.10 and install Windows 7 in their place?
<jdahm> guntbert: notice thats not what I asked, I asked if anyone knew if there was a ppc for it, like mpd ppc
<ActionParsnip> !find libtcl
<ubottu> Found: libtcl-chiark-1, libtclap-dev, libtcltk-ruby, libtcltk-ruby1.8, libtcltk-ruby1.9 (and 1 others)
<tapas> is there a thunderbird 3 package available in ubuntu?
<jdahm> guntbert: but thanks
<khelvan> Does anyone know of a way to have pms (ps3 media server) rescan its content directories from the console?
<merciless> can anyone help me... i inserted the usb but ubuntu isn't notifying me about the usb
<tapas> apt-get install thunderbird-3.0 complains about "no installation candidate available"
<papul> tapas, remove the 3.0
<arand> papul: dpkg -L packagename
<nulled> dpkg -l  <-- searches all installed packages
<guntbert> jdahm: ah - you should avoid pressing <enter> in the middle of your statements - I only read the last line :-)
<billio> anyone using a UK keyboard notice any problems after the recent update to Xorg?
<john1> ran latest update and now no display on reboot help? anyone else with this problem?
<CShadowRun> billio: i'm using colemak-uk if that helps
<merciless> can anyone help me... i inserted the usb but ubuntu isn't notifying me about the usb
<CShadowRun> colemak-uk seems fine to me
<jdahm> guntbert: np, just making sure people realize I'm not asking stupid questions
<papul> i am trying to configure eggdrop
<tapas> papul: well, that installs version 2.0.0.23
<kazaa_lite> is selinux enabled bydefault in ubuntu9?
<billio> Everything was fine yesterday, but after rebooting, various characters have skipped around
<S0LIDUS> merciless, Is it correctly formated?
<ActionParsnip> tapas: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<tapas> not 3.x
<papul> but during configure it says tcl not found
<ActionParsnip> tapas: daily builds gives you 3.1
<jrib> kazaa_lite: ubuntu uses apparmor not selinux
<nulled> merciless: try doing a google search 'no usb ubuntu'  state your hardware
<guntbert> jdahm: :-), but !enter still applies :-)
<merciless> SOLIDUS; i am not sure.... i haven't faced this problem before
<ActionParsnip> tapas: or 3.0
<ActionParsnip> tapas: both are on there
<tapas> ActionParsnip: ok, cool, will check it out.. what's the chances of this surviving an upgrade to the next ubuntu release
<kazaa_lite> jrib: is apparmor enabled by default?
<ActionParsnip> tapas: depends on a lot of things
<tapas> [thinking a bit into the future :)]
<Camel> How to remove old builds from the grub ?
<tapas> ActionParsnip: ok..
<nulled> kazza: NO selinux is OFF, ubuntu uses AppArmor
<ActionParsnip> Camel: uninstall the linux-image-<version> you do not need
<S0LIDUS> merciless, if you got a windows box try formating to fat32. Then give that a go.
<Camel> How
<ActionParsnip> Camel: you will get about 120Mb per kernel
<jrib> kazaa_lite: support for it is.  I'm not sure if it ships with any profiles by default (check /etc/apparmor.d)
<arand> tapas: https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa maybe
<ActionParsnip> Camel: uname -a     will show you the current kernel (Bdo NOT remove this)
<merciless> SOLIDUS; no i dont have...and i have important data...and i can't lose it
<jrib> kazaa_lite: here you go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/AppArmorProfiles
<tapas> well, the reason for me asking about a newer thunderbird is this:
<tapas> http://tapas.affenbande.org/thunderbird_scrollbar.png
<ActionParsnip> Camel: if you run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image               you will see the installed kernels, uninstall the ones you do not need with: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image -<version>
<tapas> thunderbird in ubuntu doesn't show the scrollbar in the message view when not vertically maximized
<S0LIDUS> merciless, Give me a sec!
<ActionParsnip> Camel: once you have removed what is not needed run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<merciless> SOLIDUS; okk....
<tapas> so it's basically unnavigatable
<Camel> Okay ActionParsnip
<Camel> Thx
<ActionParsnip> Camel: that will remove the module packages you no longer need
<Random832> tapas, you can use the keyboard
<Random832> i've never run into that though
<papul> some1 please tell me where can i find tcl.h and libtcl.so
<ActionParsnip> tapas: try the daily build, if its still bad, log a bug
<papul> searching hangs my sys
<h4f>  papul: what are those ?
<Random832> what window manager is that?
<ActionParsnip> papul: try: sudo find / -iname "tcl*"
<jrib> kazaa_lite: why though?
<Random832> (and why a tiling window manage with gnome?)
<armornick> tapas: you seem to be using awesome, so don't you have a fullscreen mode?
<ActionParsnip> papul: you may have to symlink to "make" the file
<papul> ActionParsnip, searching hangs my sys
<S0LIDUS> merciless, Ok! Plug your USB in, then in your terminal put: sudo lshw -C disk
<kazaa_lite> jrib: i am getting some issue for a binary that worked fine on CentOS
<tapas> armornick: it's xmonad.. and yes, of course i can maximize thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> papul: the whole thing? not just the terminal
<kazaa_lite> so I need to disable selinux on anything like that to test things
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, do you know what could muck up the system policy authentication thing so I cant auth something like Services or anything else that requires it.. I enter pass and it just stays there..
<tapas> armornick: but since every other app, even firefox works well, when not maximized i suspect a thunderbird bug
<papul> ActionParsnip, yup
<jrib> kazaa_lite: I see
<ActionParsnip> papul: wow crazy
<armornick> tapas: oh, okay
<tapas> armornick: you see how firefox for example shows its scrollbar ok?
<papul> ActionParsnip, my sys is real old
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, it has worked in the past..  maybe an upgrade futz`d it
<tapas> as opposed to thunderbird's message view
<ActionParsnip> papul: try in cd /usr/lib; ls tc*
<papul> i did that
<armornick> tapas: like they said, try the latest build from the site
<ActionParsnip> papul: see if its there in some guise (like libtcl8.4.so.0)
<merciless> SOLIDUS; http://paste.ubuntu.com/335348/
<papul> ok
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: not sure, not done anything like that
<tapas> armornick: will do.,. i hope this doesn't trash my folders in any way :(
<stratus> Hello all...
<stratus> : )
<armornick> tapas: back up .thunderbird first then
<ActionParsnip> papul: if its there like that you can create a symlink to make the filename exist even though its a link to the other file
<papul> ActionParsnip, in /lib if i type libtc and then press tab nothing comes up
<guntbert> !hi | stratus
<ubottu> stratus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tapas> armornick: if that's all that's needed. great :)
<stratus> I'm having some ATI radeon 2600 hd pro on Karmic issues again.
<stratus> : (
<S0LIDUS> merciless, What size is your USB?
<etronik> how do I add users to samba via swat ?? TIA
<merciless> SOLIDUS; 4GB
<stratus> Hey guntbert...
<stratus> : )
<merciless> SOLIDUS; in gparted it displayes me as /dev/sdc
<S0LIDUS> merciless, That would be the disk at the bottom, it might just be a mounting prob!
<ActionParsnip> papul: the files arent executable, try: cp ./libtc then press tab
<merciless> SOLIDUS; so i need to manually mount in in /media?
<stratus> So I'm basically working the virtual terminals now because I can't click on anything when Ubuntu boots.
<ActionParsnip> etronik: i know how via CLI
<S0LIDUS> merciless, Yep!
<stratus> I can login but I can't click on windows, the gnome-panel, etc.
<craig_> hi, are there any options in ubuntu for deciding what goes in the disk cache? and is it per file or per sector?
<ljsoftnet> if i install xubuntu on a NTFS partition with files in it, and select the storage size for xubuntu, how do i turn the xubuntu partition back to NTFS?
<stratus> I downloaded 'irssi' and here I am...
<merciless> SOLIDUS; http://paste.ubuntu.com/335351/
<guntbert> craig_: that are decisions for the kernel to make - not for the user
<prappl93> What all do these updates fix/work on?
<h4f> prappl93: security , fixes , new  features
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: you cant install ubuntu on ntfs, you can use wubi which will install to a file on an ntfs partition
<prappl93> h4f, thanks. I was hoping it might speed it up even more and prevent my system from freezing as often as it does.
<CkhiKuzad> actually actionparsnip
<craig_> guntbert, ah thank you. im concerned that ubuntu is caching the disk, and any virtual machines running under ubuntu are also caching the same data
<etronik> ActionParsnip Thanks, shoot
<CkhiKuzad> you cant install it ON ntfs. you can overwrite the NTFS with EXT3 or whatever filesystem ubuntu uses
<S0LIDUS> merciless, sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/usb fat32
<h4f> prappl93:  it might speed up. it might add support to your hardware (drivers)
<ActionParsnip> CkhiKuzad: yes then its installed on ext3 isnt it, not ntfs
<prappl93> CkhiKuzad, If its 9.10 its not EXT3 its EXT4
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: i plan to install it through booting from the CD, and install it on my storage hard drive
<CkhiKuzad> prappl93 o.0 i dont think my computer will support ext4
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: you'd have to format the partition to ntfs (and lose the data on it)
<merciless> SOLIDUS; http://paste.ubuntu.com/335355/
<zroysch> where is the log that tells me why tcp connections fail on my server for several minutes before coming back up. during this time i can still ping
<CkhiKuzad> ljsoftnet, also you should copy everything you have to a thumb drive if you are doing a full format and install
<ActionParsnip> prappl93: only by default, you can use ext3 if you wish using custom partitioning
<guntbert> craig_: I see, but as I see it the memory management in linux is *really* good - so I wouldn't worry - have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<CkhiKuzad> but thats just common sense
<ActionParsnip> prappl93: so it can be either if its 9.10
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: is there another way to format, just the size of the partition to NTFS? i was just wondering
<S0LIDUS> merciless, Sorry - sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/sdc /media/usb
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: you can resize partitions
<merciless> SOLIDUS; mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32'
<prappl93> Is there a page with requirements for EXT4?
<S0LIDUS> merciless, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc /media/usb
<ActionParsnip> S0LIDUS: try -t vfat
<craig_> guntbert, thanks for link
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: i mean just to format the xubuntu partition, not the whole hard disk
<S0LIDUS> ActionParsnip, Thanks Dude!
<merciless> SOLIDUS; http://paste.ubuntu.com/335357/
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: sure, you will format the partition you want
<mka> My ATI Radeon X700 graphics card just stopped working, it doesnt even show up on "lspci" anymore. Is it dead?
<S0LIDUS> merciless, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/usb
<scalaLove> i play it now with mplayer, jrib, can i save the file somehow?
<ActionParsnip> S0LIDUS: could also add: -o uid=1000     if they dont get write access too ;)
<CkhiKuzad> what directory would my firefox add on preferences be located in on ubuntu?
<merciless> SOLIDUS; I am getting the same error as before
<CkhiKuzad> such as adblock plus's filter list
<scalaLove> cache it somehow so i can scrub throuh timeline in mplayer?
<prappl93> Was the Kernel update released recently?
<S0LIDUS> merciless, I would ask ActionParsnip for some assistance. Sorry I could not help.
<jrib> scalaLove: -dumpstream
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: no i mean just to delete the total size on which i install xubuntu in
<merciless> ActionParsnip; hey can you help me I am unable to mount my usb..it used to automount before but now it doesn't
<merciless> SOLIDUS; kk thanks for helpin me
<scalaLove> mplayer -playlist fileName -dumpstream? jrib?
<jrib> scalaLove: maybe, check the man page
<S0LIDUS> merciless, No probs ! Long live Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: you can delete the Xubuntu partitions then rerun the installer. It will see the free space and you can reset up the install
<alesan> hi how do I convert from ogg to mp3? I need mp3 for the iphone
<CkhiKuzad> please dont !patience me for this, but its likely my question wont be answered now that its in a scroll area
<jrib> alesan: ffmpeg would be one way
<CkhiKuzad> what directory would my firefox add on preferences be located in on ubuntu?
<om26er> alesan: sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<ActionParsnip> S0LIDUS: your command doesnt work as you were trying to mount /dev/sdc wich is wrong. You can't mount disks, you mount /dev/sdc1 which is a partition
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my machine. Please help
<alesan> om26er, I did not ask how to install
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: you should probably just ask your real question but it's ~/.mozilla/
<scalaLove> jrib, how to get commands for mplayer? help mplayer?
<alesan> om26er, soundconverter is sox?
<ActionParsnip> S0LIDUS: merciless, sudo mkdir /media/usb; sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/usb -o uid=1000
<jrib> scalaLove: man mplayer
<CkhiKuzad> ah thank you jrib
<om26er> alesan: its a converter
<Guest86962> anyone have any luck connecting a iphone?
<S0LIDUS> ActionParsnip, My bad, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> merciless: /dev/sdc is the disk itself, you only mount partitions, /dev/sdc1 is the first partition
<CkhiKuzad> i need it so i can copy my adblock filters from debian to ubuntu without rebooting
<scalaLove> jrib, man is a command in linux for lot of programs, gives you manual? it is not just for mplayer?
<alesan> om26er, is that a GUI application?
<om26er> alesan: yes
<mka> alesan: "ffmpeg -y -i "file.ogg" -f wav - | lame - "file.mp3"
<jrib> scalaLove: correct
<mka> alesan: ffmpeg -y -i "file.ogg" -f wav - | lame - "file.mp3"
<resno> i plan on upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 anything i should know?
<CkhiKuzad> yay i found it! thank you for your help jrib
<om26er> resno: yes, plz do a clean install instead of upgrading
<ActionParsnip> resno: new kernel may knock out some hardware if you compiled drivers
<ActionParsnip> om26er: worth trying an upgrade first, if its bad then clean install
<baalsgate> Can anyone help me INSTALL NVIDA drivers .. how can i install kernel source so i try the manual Nvidia install ?
<merciless> ActionParsnip; I am getting error /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<resno> om26er: why do you suggest that?
<ubuntu> hey guys, I'm on the livecd right now trying to get gigolo to work to mount a remote ssh FS, I have it conected in gigolo but now how do I open it up in a file manager?  clicking the connection and clicking "open in filemanager" doesn't do anything, and neither does copying the uri and pasting it in thunars bar, suggestions?
<resno> ActionParsnip: has the upgrade been that bad?
<Guest86962> Hello all. I am a real newbe here. have done 3 upgrades so far. is it ok to romove previous versions from grub???
<ActionParsnip> resno: its completely individula, some say its fine, some say its terrible
<ActionParsnip> merciless: then run: sudo fdisk -l   to check the partition you need to use
<om26er> resno: clean install is better and many problems that people face with upgrade were not there when they clean installed
<resno> ActionParsnip: ok, then i will go head and back up everything
<ActionParsnip> merciless: you can use: http://pastebin if you want to share
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: ah, if i install xubuntu on an NTFS file system, and then set the size for ubuntu to be install in, the installer will create a new partition for xubuntu?
<prappl93> Guest86962, It *should* be as long as you are 100% satisfied with the newest version... it is nice to have some to fall back on in worst-case scenarios.
<merciless> ActionParsnip; its /dev/sdc
<geomi> hi all. trying to install ubuntu 9.10 i386. During the partition phase i just get an empty box; without any option other than canceling. it does detect my /dev/sda HDD though when i try in terminal. whats going on here?
<CkhiKuzad> woot! now my adblock works perfectly
<ActionParsnip> resno: should have a backup anyways.....
<resno> om26er: i acutaly did an upgrade on my laptop and its was pretty bad
<scalaLove> jrib there is no such option dump stream
<resno> ActionParsnip: dually noted.
<ActionParsnip> merciless: thats the disk, there must be a /dev/sdc1
<h00k> I'm on my netbook with Netbook Remix, I deleted the envelope applet in the tray, Notification Applet, how does one get that back?
<jrib> scalaLove: I didn't say "dump stream"
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: ah, if i install xubuntu on an NTFS file system, and then set the size for xubuntu to be install in, the installer will create a new partition for xubuntu?
<merciless> ActionParsnip; http://paste.ubuntu.com/335364/
<ActionParsnip> merciless: has the device been in a windows system?
<prappl93> geomi, did you do an MD5sum on the ISO before burning it?
<jrib> scalaLove: are you in the man page now?
<scalaLove> yes jrib
<om26er> h00k: right click and add to panel and search for indicator-applet
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my machine. Please help
<jrib> scalaLove: type exactly this: g/-dumpstream<ENTER>
<h00k> om26er: add to panel isn't an option on the netbook remix
<merciless> ActionParsnip; ya i had to put it in a windows system which had virus....and i need to preserve the data as its my academic files for my project
<om26er> h00k: it is
<ActionParsnip> merciless: did you use the safetly remove hardware function or did you just rip it out?
<scalaLove> jrib, g/ stands for?
<jiiiiiiiig> can someone please help me get the virtual system in virtual box to connect
<om26er> h00k: you have to first move the notification area a bit left then right on the empty space
<h00k> om26er: ...I can click things and "remove from panel"
<geomi> prappl93: yes, but i didnt do a cd check yet. nevertheless it doesnt appear to be a cd bad sector issue.. it does detect my HDD, it skips the usual partition screen where it asks for "guided and use all space" or "manual paritioner" or something.. it goes straight to a white screen where u manually select partitions
<merciless> ActionParsnip; I had to rip it
<jrib> scalaLove: g/ doesn't stand for anything.  g is a command to go to the top of the man page and / searches
<resno> jiiiiiiiig: connect to what?
<exploreralex1> how to open a .bin extension??
<Guest86962> is there a newbe chanel?
<ActionParsnip> merciless: then you need to put it back in and saftely remove it, there is a reason that thing exists
<jrib> exploreralex1: what do you actually want to accomplish?
<canthus13> anyone know of a ncurses user management utility?
<ActionParsnip> merciless: simply ripping it out can and will damage data
<h00k> om26er: oh, hey, for some reason I was under the impression that they weren't movable.  Idiot move, there.  Got it.
<resno> Guest86962: this is THE channel
<canthus13> Guest86962: #ubuntu-beginners, #ubuntu-beginners-help
<jrib> Guest86962: you can ask questions of any level in this channel
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: if i install xubuntu on an NTFS file system, and then set the size for xubuntu to be install in, the installer will create a new partition for xubuntu?
<Guest86962> ok thank you
<prappl93> Geomi, you should check the disc probably. Sorry, but I am rather newish to this but I was just suggesting help. Maybe try your luck by burning a new disc
<resno> well, shut my mouth. learned something new
<ActionParsnip> merciless: there is no partition listed on the device which is why its not mounting
<mka> geomi, are you able to manually configure your partitions on this "white screen" then?
<scalaLove> jrib it found it, so what now
<nulled> jiiiiiiiig: setup up net adaptor 1 to   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }     Adapter 1:   PCnet-FAST III (NAT)
<jrib> scalaLove: so now read it and use it?
<geomi> mka: no it doesnt list any HDD... i got this issue before i think.. but with another system.. this is rather annoying
<h00k> om26er: thanks
<geomi> mka: its a bug i believe, not a cd issue
<merciless> ActionParsnip; okk so i'll get windows in a box and safely remove it....as there no other alternative
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: you dont install xubuntu on an ntfs partition, you will need to resize the ntfs so you have unpartitioned space which the installer can then use
<Guest86962> I'm a bit older & have been using windows for years, realy new to this OS. i have a question on security
<om26er> h00k: np :)
<ActionParsnip> merciless: not as far as I can see
<BitWraith> What caused the recent problems with Xephyr on ubuntu? I'm having similar problems on another distro and I would love to know how you guys fixed it.
<mka> geomi, a bug with what?
<geomi> mka: if i go to terminal by pressing control+alt+f1 i can read from the /dev/sda HDD
<leopesto> #ubuntu-it
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my machine. Please help
<merciless> ActionParsnip; kkk thanq man
<fititnt> hiho all. Did anyone know some way to download recorded stream (.FLV ) videos from ustream.tv ?
<ActionParsnip> merciless: ripping it out is not advised in any OS. The data needs syncing then unmounting
<exploreralex1>  jrib: i downloaded a file java ee sdk 5. it has a .bin extension. i have to install theis on a pc which doesnt have net connection. but now i cant figure out how to install a .bin file.
<geomi> mka: an installer bug; the partition phase doesnt see the HDD and just .. drops me to manual paritioner without any option other than to cancel the install
<ActionParsnip> merciless: if you dont abuse your hardware, it will work as you expect
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: ah ok thanks
<geomi> this is not the first time i had that
<om26er> !ot | fititnt
<ubottu> fititnt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> exploreralex1: read sun's documentation.  You can cd to the directory containing the file and run ./name_of_file.bin
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: you can make life easier by making the ntfs not take up 100% of the space and you wont have to resize
<tyranos_> Guest86962, just post your question
<merciless> ActionParsnip; okkk can't help it because windows is self abused....
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: this involves planning the partitioning when you install the windows system and using custom sizing rather than using the windows default 100% size
<Guest86962> is it recomended to install a firewall when using this OS?
<exploreralex1>  jrib: thanks. i'll try doing that.
<h00k> !firewall | Guest86962
<ubottu> Guest86962: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<merciless> ActionParsnip; hey after i recover it....what if i create a windows partition in my usb....will it help not creating further problems??
<scalaLove> jrib: i tried: mplayer -playlist "filenlink" - dumpstream, now it is doing something, hope it saves it
<jrib> scalaLove: the documentation shoud have mentioned where it saves it to
<Il__Matteo> hi everybody! i want to install Ubuntu mobile onto my mobile phone, but find no proper step by step guide online. can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> merciless: you can format it ntfs after you recover the data if you wish
<Il__Matteo> !mobile
<ubottu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Il__Matteo> hi ActionParsnip, nice to see you again!
<mka2> geomi, sorry my network rebooted now my nickname is a "zombie"
<darck1> Hi. I'm forwarding X11 through ssh (putty) to a remote windows machine. Is there a way I can change the display color depth for forwarded X11?
<merciless> ActionParsnip; will that help not getting further problems
<geomi> mka2: an installer bug; the partition phase doesnt see the HDD and just .. drops me to manual paritioner without any option other than to cancel the install
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: howdy
<geomi> mka2: running cd check now.. im on dualscreen so can diag this easily
<lorenzosu> In 9.04 can I increase the 'steps' resolution of the volume control? It seems thy are very coarse.
<scalaLove> how to install Adobe Flash Player 9.0 or Above, when it does not show up in synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> merciless: once you get the windows system to fix the mess it will be fine. just use proper removal techniques and you wont get issues
<ActionParsnip> scalaLove: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mka2> geomi, yes do that, it might be that your ISO is bad
<jiiiiiiiig> resno: i have a wifi connection and i want the virtualbox system to connect to it as well
<geomi> mka2: cd check finished without errors
<geomi> as i suspected
<ActionParsnip> jiiiiiiiig: vbox will see a wired connection which will attatch to the networking system in the host
<mka2> geomi: Sorry, i have little information to help you
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : are you there ??
<mka2> merciless, still have a USB problem?
<Joeseph> How can I set the default behavior in my terminal to truncate the cwd at the beginning of the prompt?
<merciless> mka2; yup
<darck1> Anybody? I'm guessing I have to change xorg.conf but I only want 8bit for X11 forwarded stuff (not local)
<mka2> Joeseph: what is cwd?
<resno> jiiiiiiiig: is the connection live on your native os?
<DexterLB> is there a way to make m$ f**king windoze receive a pulseaudio RDP stream?
<Joeseph> mka2: Current working directory.
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: sup
<mka2> merciless: can you state your problem again?
<Witch-King-VT> how to fix problem with auto loading subtitles in totem ubuntu 9.10
<baalsgate> I am having a crap load of issues with nvida driver getting the error " modprobe: invalid option -- 'Q'
<Joeseph> When working with 3+ deep folders, it gets hard to read what you're doing, IMO.
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: when you installed the driver, did a DKMS step run and compile?
<mka2> Joeseph: do you mean the PS1 enviromental variable?
<merciless> mka2; i am unable to mount it here..it usually automounts... I pulled it out in windows because there was virus and it didnt allow me to eject manually.....not i am unable to mount
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : im not sure
<Hilikus> hey guys
<mka2> Joeseph: then try: export PS1="$ "
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : i found this -> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1866757.html
<Hilikus> i'm trying to install a pdf printer
<resno> om26er: ActionParsnip is it worth the hassel to upgrade to 9.10?
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : is the same problem
<Hilikus> i installed cups-pdf
<om26er> resno: i love karmic
<ActionParsnip> resno: Jaunty has another 10 months support. If its not broke wy fix it
<mka2> Joeseph: but you have to type "pwd" everytime you want to know your whereabouts
<Hilikus> but after it installed...
<Hilikus>  * Reloading Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                          [fail]
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: well you ran the command and saw the screen, did you see the step complete
<arand> Hilikus: might have to restart.
<Joeseph> mka2: Thanks.  That's what I want.
<mka2> merciless: does it have any information inside right now?
<resno> om26er: do you just like the new feel or what?
<merciless> mka2; ya i can't lose it..its important
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : which command it may still be in my scroll back
<mka2> Joeseph, if you want to make that consistent, put that line on ~/.bashrc
<om26er> resno: i like the brown feel. apps are more responsive, video driver is working awesome (compiz without a problem)
<Joeseph> mka2: YEah.  I might do that.... thanks!
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: sudo apt-get install nvidia-190-modaliases nvidia-glx-190  nvidia-settings-190
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: you could run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-190-modaliases nvidia-glx-190  nvidia-settings-190
<mka2> merciless: insert it and then type on terminal: "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin it
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: then actually WATCH the system to see whats happening
<darck1> nobody? Maybe if I rephrase my question. How do I configure xorg.conf to only do 8bit color depth if the display is a remote display?
<merciless> mka2; http://paste.ubuntu.com/335364/
<Bolvadur2> how do I auto start wdm or xdm at startup?
<Bolvadur2> minimum install
<ActionParsnip> Bolvadur2: part of the install should add it to the startup
<Bolvadur2> :S it does wonder what I broke
<ActionParsnip> Bolvadur2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<mka2> merciless: is your USB drive 4GB?
<Bolvadur2> ActionParsnip: thank you
<darck1> *tap* *tap* *tap* Is this thing on?
<merciless> mka2; yes
<CkhiKuzad> in your opinion, should i install KDE? (i dont really know if i should, so i wanted to get at least 5 opinions)
<mka2> merciless, it looks empty
<guntbert> darck1: we hear you
<nulled> darck1: thats complex.. maybe google?
<LjL> CkhiKuzad: what information are you giving us to determine whether you should?
<nulled> trying to save bandwidth?
<guntbert> !google | nulled
<ubottu> nulled: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mka2> merciless, there should be at least sdc1
<merciless> mka2; ohhh i have some important files in it...i dont know why its empty
<CkhiKuzad> well, i have 512 megs of ram, 133 jiggabytes left, and a 24 bit graphics card
<darck1> Yeah I've googled LOTS - I'm sure there's a way of doing it just not sure how. ssh doesn't care about color depth but you should be able to configure the x server to act differently depending on what display it's going to right?
<CkhiKuzad> (the jiggabytes is a joke in my family)
<mka2> merciless, the best way I can recommend is to try mounting it on windows
<merciless> mka2; ok
<guntbert> !ot | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mka2> merciless, and turn the network off by removing the internet cable
<merciless> mka2; why so
<CkhiKuzad> guntberg, it was one line of off topic, explaining something i said.
<nulled> http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/i810.4.html
<mka2> merciless, you said something about viruses
<LjL> CkhiKuzad: that's not much information, is it? GNOME and KDE don't take up very different amounts of resources.
<mka2> merciless, so I dont want the virus to have any network upperhand
<merciless> mka2; ya the system in which we inserted had virus
<CkhiKuzad> well gnome works pretty well on my system
<nikola> hi , i cant get a 2048x1152 resolution on Ubuntu 9.10 with ATi Radeon 4650HD Graphic card.... any ideas ?
<geomi> mka2: just for some feedback, the Ubuntu 8.04 ISO installs correctly without any issue. so this really is a bug with the installer on 9.10
<LjL> CkhiKuzad: then no reason KDE wouldn't do likewise, methinks
<nulled> Gnome and KDE take about 256 megs.. where as Vista takes 800
<CkhiKuzad> so its kubuntu-desktop right?
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : was a few perl warnings but looks like no errors
<LjL> CkhiKuzad: yes, though kubuntu-desktop won't install just KDE, but also all the KDE programs included with Kubuntu
<CkhiKuzad> crap
<LjL> CkhiKuzad: those are really mostly part of KDE, though.
<CkhiKuzad> the last time i installed KDE, i didnt like it, and when i uninstalled it all the K programs were left
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : still there is an error with modprobe in loading Nvidia module
<nulled> you can run gnome apps in KDE and KDE apps in Gnome...
<LjL> CkhiKuzad: then you didn't really uninstall it
<mka2> geomi: before you say so, do you "dd" of your disk and an "md5sum" of your resulting ISO and then check against the MD5SUMS on the ubuntu.com release web page
<CkhiKuzad> and 'apt-get autoremove' didnt get rid of them
<LjL> !kubuntu-desktop | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<LjL> CkhiKuzad: you can't just remove the metapackage to remove the whole thing. you have to either make good use of the "autoremove" feature of APT, or remove the core libraries
<LjL> !puregnome | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<geomi> mka2: i used dd on my /dev/sda while using the 9.10 livecd, both to read from it, and to write zeroes to it to wipe the partition table that existed
<mka2> geomi, the ubuntu md5sums web URL is: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/MD5SUMS
<nulled> remove a core package and that will remove apps that depended on them,
<CkhiKuzad> thanks Ljl
<Witch-King-VT> how to fix problem with auto loading subtitles in totem ubuntu 9.10
<CkhiKuzad> that explains most of what i was wondering
<Witch-King-VT> everibody knows about it
<nikola> cant get a 2048x1152 resolution on Ubuntu 9.10 with ATi Radeon 4650HD Graphic card.... any ideas ?
<mka2> geomi, I dont think we talk about the same thing
<ManDay> How do I quit an ssh session without first detaching my screen inside it?
<geomi> mka2: i already did a cd check, its not a cd read error. those are easy to detect the cdrom drive will spin up and down and it will take a long time.. none of that is the case here. its a software bug/regression in the ubuntu installer
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : still there is an error with modprobe in loading Nvidia module  " invalid option 'Q'
<mka2> geomi, how did you do a CD check?
<geomi> mka2: using the menu option Check for CD defects
<geomi> as far as i know, that uses md5/SHA checksums too
<mka2> geomi, that is not convincing
<CkhiKuzad> also i have another question, this is just based on opinions of people (im trying to make sure it is better because other people who have used it)
<VirusTB> UHmmmmm H
<CkhiKuzad> should i use KDM or GDM?
<maverick_> hello, my firefox keeps crashing after i tried to install a few addons, i ran firefox in safemode, but no avail, even tried installing epiphany and seamonkey to google for solutions, but they crash too...any ideas?
<mka2> geomi, yes you are right but it uses md5sums on files inside the cd, not the iso as a whole
<Cur5e> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<om26er> CkhiKuzad: +1 GDM
<om26er> CkhiKuzad: sorry i thought you asked gnome or kde
<mka2> geomi, if your iso matches the ones in http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/MD5SUMS then you are 100% sure
<CkhiKuzad> i did earlier
<CkhiKuzad> and im installing KDE right now
<geomi> mka2: should be no difference.. if the files are intact with the checksum there should be no read errors or corruption issues. but ill do as you say if you really think it makes any difference
<VirusTB> Virtual Box! I need some help >>
<LjL> i thought "Check CD for defects" just checked the MD5 of the disc.
<CkhiKuzad> im going to wikipedia KDM and check KDE-look to see if it has the themes i like
<VirusTB> here is my issue!  My Virtual Box wont see my CD drive, so I cant install a Virtua Machine! :(
 * om26er thinks CkhiKuzad will come back to gnome after a bit of testing KDE
<baalsgate> FOUND THE ANSWER !!!!
 * CkhiKuzad agrees with om26er
<skysong_> if he finds xfce he won't be coming back im afraid.
<geomi> mka2: also gonna try with alternate and server ISO, after that ill file a bug report
<baalsgate> for future people edit "/etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video"
<scalaLove> what is this love of typing for linux users? why the dislike of GUIs?
<tobzel> my cups driver doesnt work so i wanna install it as raw to use it from windows but i cant select raw since he wants to install the driver so how to delete cups drivers?
<maverick_>  hello, my firefox keeps crashing after i tried to install a few addons, i ran firefox in safemode, but no avail, even tried installing epiphany and seamonkey to google for solutions, but they crash too...any ideas?
<comicinker> mka2: start firefox in a terminal and post the output somewhere
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : the fix is to edit /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<nikola> cant get a 2048x1152 resolution on Ubuntu 9.10 with ATi Radeon 4650HD Graphic card.... any ideas ? please guys, im kinda stuck , cant get my monitor to run normaly :/
<maverick_> comicinker: it shows segmentation fault
<VirusTB> here is my issue!  My Virtual Box wont see my CD drive, so I cant install a Virtua Machine! :(
<mka2> comicinker: what?
<CkhiKuzad> aha i found a solution for the whole KDM or GDM, how do i switch between the two?
<comicinker> mka2: what does ldd `which firefox` show?
<resno> CkhiKuzad: log out and switch session
<geomi> VirusTB: u use .iso files as virtual cdrom, not perse your physical cdrom
<CkhiKuzad> KDM! not KDE
<CkhiKuzad> resno
<mka2> comicinker: I never asked any question related to firefox
<rstob911> VirusTB: go to #vbox  for your answer
<CkhiKuzad> i know how to switch sessions, i've been using linux since i was 13
<maverick_> comicinker: i did not get you...
<CkhiKuzad> but i need to know how to change the login manager between GDM and KDM
<maverick_> comicinker: 	not a dynamic executable
<Besogon> hello. Has someone successful done HIDDEN BOOT with grub2? I can't do it. In spite of GRUB_HIDDEN_MENU_QUIET=false I don't see timer. And GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=4 don't work well.
<comicinker> hm. sorry
<ManDay> Hello, my gnome-panel, the window list in particular, hangs up when it is vertical and I open more than 8 windows
<hoban> hello. my sister's computer was upgraded to hardy and now the internet works only sporadically. I've spent 2 days troubleshooting it (and I'm no newbie to linux) and am fed up and would like to downgrade her box to hardy and just use LTS from now on. The only possible issue I foresee by reinstalling an older version of ubuntu is that she has her whole system mirrored using mdadm. would the new metadata work with an older version of mdadm?
<resno> CkhiKuzad: i thought youve been using since 13? you dont know?
<ManDay> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<nikola> cant get a 2048x1152 resolution on Ubuntu 9.10 with ATi Radeon 4650HD Graphic card.... any ideas ? please guys, im kinda stuck , cant get my monitor to run normaly :/
<maverick_> nikola: try to install the restricted drivers from system --> administration --> hardware drivers
<CkhiKuzad> resno, i have been using linux since i was 13. i know how to change from GNOME to KDE, and vice versa, but not how to change the login manager
<Anthony2323e> is there a way to enable 802.11n mode on the drivers in the kernel?
<PigFlu> Guys, why can't i open my usb-drive?
<llutz> CkhiKuzad: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm/kdm
<PigFlu> it says unable to mount volume when i try to open it
<CkhiKuzad> thank you llutz
<CkhiKuzad> i will copy that to a text document
<comicinker> maverick_: ldd /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.5/firefox
<Besogon> Someone help me with HIDDEN_BOOT with grub2.
<PigFlu> anyone?
<om26er> PigFlu: is there anything importand the the flash?
<maverick_> comicinker: i cant pastebin now, no browser :(...what should i do?
<ManDay> Hello, my gnome-panel, the window list in particular, hangs up when it is vertical and I open more than 8 windows (80% cpu +)
<PigFlu> its not a flash, its a hard-drive
<comicinker> pn me
<PigFlu> and yes, its kind of important
<nikola> maverick_: do you mean the ati catalyst ? i tried and still no 2048x1152 mode... tried with xrandr with no succsess :/
<mka2> PigFlu: how do you try to open it?
<om26er> ManDay: log a bug for that
<guntbert> maverick_: there is a program pastebinit, install it
<maverick_> guntbert: thanks
<PigFlu> i went to places->computer-> and double clicked "usb-device"
<maverick_> nikola: then i have no idea :)
<mka2> PigFlu: is it a usb device?
<ManDay> om26er, ok in the meantime, any alternative to gnome-panel?
<PigFlu> well, its connected through the usb-port.
<guntbert> !pastebinit | maverick_
<ubottu> maverick_: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<PigFlu> so yes
<rek> hi
<ManDay> maybe something like a floating window list?
<ManDay> i really need a well configuratble window list
<ManDay> (which isnt gnome-panel)
<rek> hw can i set an user and his logging options? in vsftp
<om26er> ManDay: idk ;-)
<nikola> maverick_: well thanks anyway :) i guess i ll have to keep asking :)
<ManDay> fair nuff
<ManDay> :)
<mka2> PigFlu: oh yes, use terminal and paste output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/"
<maverick_> comicinker: http://paste.debian.net/53225
<jonz> does anyone know why i would type `fdisk -l` or `fdisk /dev/sda` and get 0 bytes of output (just blank, nothing comes out)
<nikola> cant get a 2048x1152 resolution on Ubuntu 9.10 with ATi Radeon 4650HD Graphic card.... any ideas ? please guys, im kinda stuck , cant get my monitor to run normaly
<guntbert> jonz: use sudo fdisk -l
<mka2> jonz: use sudo
<om26er> !repeat | nikola
<ubottu> nikola: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<comicinker> maverick_: did you try a new profile?
<jonz> whats the command to get multiple screens? not `screen` - theres one that starts bith "b"?
<maverick_> comicinker: no not yet, will try now and let you know...
<mka2> nikola: how did you try to do this?
<guntbert> jonz: byobu
<jonz> thanks!
<nikola> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<mka2> PigFlu, are you winning?
<nikola> mka2: added a new mode in xrandr    "xrandr --newmode "2048x1152" 156.80 2048 2096 2128 2208 1152 1155 1160 1185 -hsync +vsync "
<PigFlu> mka2: What?
<Pholious> does anyone know why I cannot resize with Gparted? I select ext3 and it won't let me create/resize a new partition
<mka2> PigFlu, are you progressing with your external drive?
<PigFlu> no
<PigFlu> I typed what you said into terminal
<eniacpx> Hey all, I just installed server 9.10 lat night and I am having some wierd console issues. When i hit '/' while in aptitude I get an uncaught exception, something about being unable to read stdin. After it closes my keyboard is all messed up and I cannot use certain keys, like the letter 's'. Any ideas?
<PigFlu> and i PM'd you the result.
<mka2> PigFlu, and then?
<mka2> PigFlu, oh, didnt see that
<nikola> mka2: it shows up in the resolution list in xrandr but cant select it,  "xrandr: cannot find mode 2048x1152"
<guntbert> Pholious: the partion must not be mounted, best try from a live CD
<mav> yess! it worked
<mav> thanks a lot..
<Pholious> guntbert, aaahh alright, hmm I upgraded from 9.04 with the button, don't have the 9.10 CD I think
<mka2> nikola:  I dont like xrandr
<mka2> nikola: why dont you try to cleanup your xorg.conf to defaults and use the default display gui?
<guntbert> Pholious: that should not matter, you can use any live CD (within a reasonable age :-))
<jensm1> Hi! Anyone who want to guid me thru a linux installation right now? I've tried myself but failed several times. I am installing it to my netbook. Would you like to guid me?
<Pholious> guntbert, aahh ok ty, will try and follow this video on how to load it up
<t1m> hi there
<scalaLove> if something like eclipse blocks in linux how to kill the proces?
<guntbert> Pholious: Good luck :-)
<Pholious> ty :)
<t1m> what is better ubuntu or kubuntu?
<guntbert> !best | t1m
<ubottu> t1m: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nikola> mka2: i did , but i dont know how to edit the xorg.conf file ... i cant find a comand line to put in xorg for 2048x1152 resolution
<t1m> i mean
<t1m> for first linux system
<mka2> PigFlu, I dont see any USB device there but anyway, use "sudo fdisk -l" and paste it again
<t1m> i newbie
<mav> aww...sadness firefox still crashes when i press addons
<scalaLove> how to kill a process in ubuntu?
<llutz> t1m: no difference then
<Pholious> guntbert, this is a must to do before installing windows right? I want it on there as some games don't run good enough through winehq yet, unfortunately :(
<khensthoth> t1m: If you came from Windows, you *might* feel that KDE is more familiar.
<t1m> ok
<mav> scalalove: press f2...type xkill and click on the process u wanna end..
<t1m> i ll install kubuntu)
<mav> scalalove: alt + f2 sorry..
<t1m> 10x
<guntbert> Pholious: I couldn't tell you about that, sorry
<Pholious> ok ;)
<rstob911> t1m: the real only diffences are gnome or kde4 if you like a more windows like system use kde4 if you want something different ise gnome which is ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rstob911: and the default apps, if you like kde apps, use kde, gnome apps, use gnome
<TheLearningC> hello, help
<scalaLove> mav the list is empty after i write xkill
<rstob911> remember you can use most gnome apps in kde4 but not so much the other way around
<Flare183> !ask | TheLearningC
<ubottu> TheLearningC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Delano-212297112> My bars in GNOME have disappeared. Alt+F2 doesn't work. I tried deleting all the gnome directories in my /home folder, no luck. What do I do?
<llutz> rstob911: what kde-apps you cannot use in gnome?
<Pholious> guntbert, the 'ubuntu live cd' is just the basic installation iso burned to a disc right?
<mav> scalalove: if you want to end a particular process, then you can go to system --> administration --> system monitor and end there
<Delano-212297112> Hello?
<rstob911> i really dont know since i really dont use gnome
<Bolvadur2> Delano-212297112:  hi
<mav> scalalove: you get crosshairs in xkill which you can use to end programs for which u see the gui
<khensthoth> Delano-212297112: In the terminal, run gnome-panel
<llutz> rstob911: so pls stop spreading this FUD
<Delano-212297112> khensthoth, how can I bring up the terminal?
<guntbert> Pholious: if its not the alternate CD or the server CD - yes
<Delano-212297112> khensthoth, none of the key combos work
<Samuli^> does anyone else have a "unsupported hardware" nagscreen at the bottom right after installing fglrx drivers?
<Pholious> guntbert, ok ty :)
<TheLearningC> Ok, I installed Ubunut 9.10, worked great.  Did the updates to all teh software, now it boots to a grub menu and not to Ubuntu
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : still not working not loading nvidia driver
<khensthoth> Delano-212297112: even Ctrl+Alt+F1? Try pressing that to go to a console. To come back press Ctrl+Alt+F7
<doddo> Hello!! The bash has a thing where u type in the program and it does not exist and then it tells me where  can download the program from. What does this come from? It is not in the profile?
<Bolvadur2> Delano-212297112: if you are having real problems ALT+Ctrl+F4  (can be any F button from 1 to 7) and Alt+Ctrl+F7 to go back
<Samuli^> theleaningC, probably because of kernel update
<scalaLove> mav what do you mean croshairs?
<mav> scalalove: if u type xkill, the cursor changes to an X..
<nikola> Samuli^: drivers for what hardware?
<guntbert> doddo: I'expect its an alias - maybe set in /etc/bashrc
<TheLearningC> Samuli, what do I do then?
<foo> Ubuntu remix GUI is kind of slow after a recent upgrade. Any tips? The UI just seems laggy.
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: does: sudo nvidia-xconfig   not make a good xorg.conf for you?
<doddo> guntbert: thats what i thougt as well but couldnt find it...
<scalaLove> mav that is so cool man
<doddo> guntbert: oh way
<mav> could someone help me with firefox crashes due to segmentation fault...it crashes when i click addons...browserless here..
<ActionParsnip> foo: i fixed mine with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   then rebooting
<llutz> doddo: it's an app, just cannot recall its name
<doddo> guntbert: oh wait aye it is in the profile
<mav> scalalove: yes it is, wish we had this in windows lol :P
<doddo> llutz: /usr/lib/command-not-found
<doddo> sorry just found it =)
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : modprobe nvidia  comes up with FATAL: Module nvidia not found
<Cur5e> Hello all. When I get an error in Xorg saying "intel(0): No valid modes" does this mean a problem in xorg.conf or a problem in intel driver itself??
<llutz> command-not-found - Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions
<Samuli^> ActionParsnip, that doesn't work on karmic though
<nulled> MAV: install Chrome :)
<scalaLove> mav i removed windows completely forever
<guntbert> doddo: trhx for reporting back :)
<llutz> doddo: right, that's it
<burg> hello. i have just installed ubuntu 9.10 , but my wired network doesn`t seem to be working. everytime i plug in my network cable, after 5-10 sec. it tells me that i get disconnected
<foo> ActionParsnip: you had that problem too? good to know, thanks
<mav> scalalove: same here..
<burg> any idea why this could be happening? this is a fresh install
<doddo> llutz: right, cheers =)
<mav> nulled: i get the same problem in epiphany as well as seamonkey :(
<Samuli^> nikola, hd 5770
<TheLearningC> myne just boots to teh GRUB menu after installing 9.10
<ActionParsnip> foo: yeah, if you run top you'll find the netbook launcer chewing a lot of cpu
<nulled> mav: u may have fskup ur install
<Samuli^> TheLearningC, can't you just pick the os you want to load?
<scalaLove> mav i even stopped playing games because they depend on windows, wish linux was good for games too :(
<ActionParsnip> Samuli^: worked on my system, what can I say
<guntbert> !u | nulled
<ubottu> nulled: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<foo> ActionParsnip: hm, did dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg ask you anything? it didn't prompt me with anything
<mav> scalalove: yes, but u can play dumb games in virtualbox
<nulled> LOL
<nikola> Samuli^ i have a 4650hd with a resolution problem...  i guess we're gonna have to wait for an update
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: do you have the headers for your current kernel installed? Did you see the DKMS stage run and succed
<ActionParsnip> foo: it doesn't
<mav> nulled: yess..i did run an fsck..
<scalaLove> mav it is not same good games like left 4 dead are slow
<TheLearningC> Samuli, yes, but I cannot boot into Ubuntu, goes to a GRUB menu
<foo> ActionParsnip: ok, good, will try the reboot
<Delano-940724853> My bars in GNOME have disappeared. Alt+F2 doesn't work. I tried deleting all the gnome directories in my /home folder, no luck. What do I do?
<mav> scalalove: yes you cannot help that..
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : want me to put the output in a paste bin it looked ok
<Samuli^> nikola, mine works fine.. it just weird it has that "unsupported hardware" nag. I guess because it's a new card
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: sure
<g4br13l> ser win user e dificil kkkkkkkkkkk
<asjkdhaskjdha> shit.
<g4br13l> to vendo rolando um server smtp aqui :((((
<khensthoth> Delano-940724853: Did the instructions we gave you just now not work?
<scalaLove> mav, i always wondered why is linux slow for games, games are writen for windows i guess thats why, so it is a system calls question?
<ActionParsnip> scalaLove: try penumbra or doom3. they run awesome
<nikola> Samuli^well mine works as well but cant get to a 2048x1152 resolution , you can try with the open source drivers
<burg> any sugestions, please?
<jensm1> any swedish here??
<ActionParsnip> scalaLove: both have native installers
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.com/m49c1b0d8
<guntbert> !se | jensm1
<mav> scalalove: native games on linux work very well, TORCS for example..
<ubottu> jensm1: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ActionParsnip> scalaLove: penumbra isnt free but the demo is
<mav> nulled: any solution?
<nulled> mav: reinstall
<khensthoth> burg: Does it work with other computer/ other operating system?
<burg> yes. with other computer, and with windows on the same computer
<mav> nulled: sadness...no other way?
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: its not running the dkms, that will make the kernel module
<Samuli^> nikola, sounds like a non-standard resolution that one.
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<nulled> mav: there is but u need to be a kernel hacker at this point... or at least a Lib hacker
<scalaLove> what is the best game on linux?
<burg> my friend installed 9.10 2 days ago and he told me he had the same problem with the network (a different network in a different city)
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: also make sure you have kernel headers for the current kernel: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep header
<llutz> scalaLove: nethack
<guntbert> nulled: what should mav reinstall?
<mav> nulled: ohh...so its a reinstall then..
<mav> nulled: the OS ?
<ActionParsnip> scalaLove: there is no best game, best is an opinion
<nulled> scalaLove: FreeCiv
<nulled> mav: yes
<ActionParsnip> scalaLove: its like asking what the best game for xbox is. its a moot question
<scalaLove> i mean cool as left 4 dead or warcraft that best
<khensthoth> burg: So there's no way for you to run the update at all?
<foo> forgot who I was talking to, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't seem to do the trick
<tedeems> a machine was updated from 9.04 -> 9.10 using update manager, but was not complete.  Machine will not boot now.  Is fixing with chroot from liveCD the only option?  <primary problem, no 9.10 kernel installed>
<scalaLove> best as linux can offer i meant
<burg> khensthoth, yes
<guntbert> mav: there are very few cases where a reinstall helps
<Samuli^> foo, in Karmic you can try Xorg-configure
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.com/d4e6fe74f
<ActionParsnip> scalaLove: i play frets on fire and penumbra
<nulled> scalaLove: some windows games can  run on linux using WINE but its hard to get em runing right
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : failed on nvidia and lirc
<mav> guntbert: in this case fsck murdered my filesystem (my HDD's bad)..will it help now?
<hoban> hello. my sister's computer was upgraded to hardy and now the internet works only sporadically. I've spent 2 days troubleshooting it (and I'm no newbie to linux) and am fed up and would like to downgrade her box to hardy and just use LTS from now on. The only possible issue I foresee by reinstalling an older version of ubuntu is that she has her whole system mirrored using mdadm. would the new metadata work with an older version of mdadm?
<Samuli^> foo,  might've been also Xorg -configure
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: you need the header files for your kernel, dkms is failing
<burg> khensthoth, i mean, no way to run the update
<Delano-940724853> My bars in GNOME have disappeared. Alt+F2 doesn't work. I tried deleting all the gnome directories in my /home folder, no luck. What do I do?
<nikola> Samuli^: its same pixell count as 1920x1200 just different aspect ratio and  only res on my samsung 2343NW monitor and its a pain a the a**  :/
<scalaLove> what is all this hardy/jaunty words? what are they? versions of linux?
<ActionParsnip> baalsgate: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-headers-2.6.31-16-generic; sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<ActionParsnip> scalaLove: yes they are the codenames for the releases
<mav> scalaLove: they are codewords assigned to different versions of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | scalaLove
<ubottu> scalaLove: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<guntbert> mav: fsck doesn't murder file systems - if you HD is bad - back up if possible, then exchange it, then install a new system and restore
<ActionParsnip> !jaunt | scalaLove
<nikola> Samuli^: * pain in the a** :D
<guntbert> *if your HD
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<khensthoth> burg: What if you manually set a static IP?
<jensm1> if you guide me thru a netbook installation I give you popcorn!
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : ok im tring that
<mav> guntbert: isn't fsck like chkdsk in windows?
<TheLearningC> Does anyone know why after doing an update to Ubuntu 9.10, that I now only get a "grub" dos screen?
<burg> khensthoth, i have dynamic ip from my internet provider. wouldn`t know what ip to set
<SwedeMike> mav: yes.
<mav> SwedeMike: thanks :)
<guntbert> mav: sort of, yes, but if the HD is bad there is nothing it can do
<Samuli^> nikola, yea.. weird one.. if the idea was to make it 16:9 why didn't they just use 1080p <.<
<rstob911> scalaLove: there is openarena   legends   gl-117  those are nice games
<mav> guntbert: ohh...i'll try to run the vendor's tool now and see if it helps, else i'll get it replaced..
<SwedeMike> mav: I don't remember exactly what chkdsk did, but fsck only checks the integrity of the fs structure, it doesn't actually check the contents of the files.
<guntbert> mav: Good luck :-)
<mav> guntbert: thanks..
<khensthoth> burg: Is your ethernet wire connected to a router or a modem? In other words, do you use a router to dynamically issue IP address to clients connected to it?
<mav> swedemike: chkdisk kinda did the same..it dosent read each file..
<scalaLove> rstob911 can u recomend some torrent site for linux games?
<burg> no, i do not use any modem or switch or router or anything like that
<burg> khensthoth: just their cable, plugged in my lan port
<rstob911> scalaLove: look in the software manager they should be there
<Brian1> I tried to create a new partition in empty space using gparted; it crashed creating the partition; Now it says my whole drive is "unallocated". what can i do?
<khensthoth> burg: Hm..Let me search online
<minion35> hi yesterday i had to run fdisk on my sata harddrive after flashing my bios to the latest version ... when i turned back on my system i couldnt mount my ubuntu or fedora partitions without running "fdisk /" any ideads?
<scalaLove> rstob911 linux games are free? :)
<Pholious> Does anyone know how I can execute gparted when booting up with the Ubuntu 9.10 DVD?
<foo> Anyone have any tips on reading smartctl -a output? I'm trying to tell if my disk is dying or not. badblocks -vvv /dev/sdc reports 95 badblocks. I don't know what to look for in the smartctl output, and I can't seem to find a good google guide on how to read this
<rstob911> scalaLove: yes
<trimeta> I don't suppose anyone here knows why grub-install isn't working for me from the server install disk?
<scalaLove> rstob911 penumbra is free too or you mean just those litle dumb games?
<mav> foo: install GSmartMonitor, its a GUI which will help you know the SMART status of the drive
<rek> how can i copi a directory into a directory where i need permissions to write ?
<jphillips86_> Is there anything that works better than the default remote desktop viewer? It is unusably slow
<foo> mav: thanks, but I don't have internet on this box and resources are very tight. /me continues googling for a howto
<minion35> @ref using the cp command
<rstob911> look in there see what is in there scalaLove
<khensthoth> burg: You might need the latest network manager, which unfortunately I don't know how you can get it without an internet connection in the first place
<mav> foo: kk..
<rek> i'll try
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : still downloading headers
<burg> isn`t this irony? i need internet connection to make my internet connection work
<m_tadeu> hi everyone.....how can I save something from a radio stream?
<Pholious> Does anyone know how I can execute gparted when booting up with the Ubuntu 9.10 DVD?
<nulled> chicken and egg prob
<mka2> Pholious: sudo gparted
<minion35> @Pholious go to the System menu and find it under Admin
<khensthoth> burg: Yea.. A little. Sorry about that
<Brian1> An error came up in GParted and my existing 5 partitions have vanished; shows as "unallocated". Is there any way to recover my data?
<Zxcvb> how would I change the permissions for usb port usb::002::002::2?
<minion35> @Brian1 try undo if you hadnt allowed gparted to format
<burg> khensthoth: do you have any idea where can i mail or something for some more answers regarding this problem?
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~$ sudo cp /home/riccardo/desktop/ftp /home/ftp
<rek> cp: cannot stat `/home/riccardo/desktop/ftp': No such file or directory
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~$
<rek>   minion35
<FloodBot2> rek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<progre55> hi people! now I've got only 2 desktops, how do you increase the number of desktops to 4? )
<mka2> progre55: workspaces?
<guntbert> progre55: right click on the switcher /properties
<progre55> mka2, yep )
<Brian1> minion35: no, I was trying to create a 6th partition, but it crashed midway and my other 5 are gone now. Grub wont even load
<rek> hei
<mka2> progre55: right click it and select preferences
<khensthoth> burg: Well, I suspect - I can't be entirely sure - that your problem might be fixed by this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-networkmanager-work-with-pppoe-connection-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<MarkGil> Hi, I want to setup a lighttpd server to share stuff to friends using a single account, however I want to to only allow logging on and downloading during certain hours, as it would otherwise kill my bandwidth and I have usage limits on my broadband.   What would be the best way to achieve this?
<Fatb0y> I have a box that I am forced to run Ubuntu in VMWare.  I have tried everything to get it to recognize sata harddrives but i think it has to do with the sata controller just not being supported.  that said, i would like to replace the board to one that is.  its an AMD64 processor.  can someone recommend a really good supported board that does have pcix since thats the vid card i have in in from nvidia.
<progre55> right click what? )
<mka2> progre55, and then set the number of workspaces to 4
<burg> let me check it, thanks
<progre55> mka2, where do I right click? :)
<minion35> @Brian1 if its coming up as available or unused space then im pretty sure your partitions are gone.
<mka2> progre55, the workspace switcher that is currently showing you two workspaces
<nulled> MarkGil: create a Cronjob that runs a bash script that edits your vhost apache config, and deny access/allow access... u need parsing skills
<minion35> @Brian1 try check your filesystem with the live cd ...
<burg> khensthoth: don`t i need an internet connection already to do that?
<Brian1> minion35: well the data should still be there.. It seems the partition table got corrupted
<rek> miinion
<emcpn> mmm
<Random832> always back up the MBR to a separate location before messing with partitions
<minion35> @Brian1 it could be a driver error. try reinstall grub
<ph33r> how do I add blur to the gnome panel ?
<Brian1> Random832: yes.. i see now that would be a great idea
<rek> heeei
<progre55> mka2, oh, thanks :)
<burg> khensthoth: for sudo apt-get update, i will, anyway
<guntbert> progre55: the desktop switcher on the panel
<khensthoth> burg: Yea. Well, what you could do is to directly get the deb file, with all the dependencies deb, save it to a pen drive or something, and run it from there when you get to that computer
<progre55> guntbert, yep, thanks :)
<Brian1> So basically. I had 5 partitions and some free space. I tried to create a partition in the free space, hit apply, and GParted died. And now it cant see any partitions. "fdisk -l" is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335429/
<Random832> Brian1, i remember there is a tool somewhere that can recreate a partition table (by groveling through the drive looking for filesystem headers)
<Random832> gpart
<Brian1> Random832: i would very much like a tool that would do that
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.com/m50fa79f9
<Random832> it is called gpart
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : that seemed to work what now ?
<minion35> @Rabdom832 ... i think the partitions are gone.
<khensthoth> burg: Or you could use something like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572819
<minion35> @Brian1 what comes up when you run fdisk -l
<Random832> minion35, if he wasn't _doing_ anything with the other partitions, it probably just killed the partition table, which means it can be recreated
<nulled> Brian1: U messed it up, u can tnot recover unless u saved the MBR somewhere b4 hand... sorry bro
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : modprobe nvidia gives me "FATAL: Error inserting nvidia" but least its now found
<trimeta> Shit, I just realized my problem. Does anyone know how to eliminate a RAID device? Such that I can use those same physical volumes for a new RAID device, ideally one with the same name?
<Brian1> minion35: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335429/
<Random832> can everyone who is telling Brian1 there is nothing he can do please go read http://linux.die.net/man/8/gpart ?
<Random832> this is a tool for this exact situation
<Brian1> Random832: i am looking into now
<lorenzosu> In 9.04 can I increase the 'resolution' of the volume control, i.e how much the volume goes up/down at each step? It seems thy are very coarse.
<minion35> @Brian its gone man. sorry
<rek> i'm not able to copy the directory
<rek> it says cannot stat
<ManDay> How would I properly start X11 including all the stuff that normally gets started MANUALLY (without gdm) just xinit? startx?
<dailystruggle> could someone please test a stream
<dailystruggle> please
<ManDay> Or is it more complicated?
<nulled> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<dailystruggle> http://texasoss.org:8000/uta-1nuet.m3u
<rek> hei
<burg> khensthoth: can`t i just download the file in windows, then install it from ubuntu? since i have read permissions to windows partitions. i just don`t know what exactly to download
<rek> cp: cannot stat
<Fatb0y> anyone here running ubuntu on an Atom Processor?  i seen a cool small pc yesterday (very small footprint smaller than a WII) that was 199.  thought about buying it for a file server.
<ManDay> Fatb0y, yes me
<lat> With Karmic Koala, before the login window appears, a Ubuntu splash screen is shown for a few seconds. How can it be disabled?
<Fatb0y> ManDay, is yours a netbook or a pc similar to what i was talking about?
<nulled> testing the stream
<ManDay> a netbook :-/
<Fatb0y> cook
<maxagaz_> hi
<dailystruggle> please
<Fatb0y> cool  i cant type today.  runs well?
<ManDay> runs very well. the only trouble i had was with the graphics.
<ManDay> but the atom is well suited for the job
<gill_bates> is theres a lubuntu chat or is this the place for that
<Fatb0y> ManDay, did you have to tweak the Xorg?
<nulled> 123 test 123
<nulled> i heard it
<minion35> @rek "cp -r directoryname otherdirectory"
<ManDay> Fatb0y, not really
<ManDay> i had to with jaunty
<dailystruggle> thanks
<ManDay> but karmic solved it all
<Fatb0y> ManDay, what was the issue in case i run into the same thing?
<maxagaz_> when i create a wifi network with network manager, the application collapses
<maxagaz_> is there a bug in network manager ?
<maxagaz_> what can i do ?
<minion35> karmic was quite slow with wireless internet ... that was due to firefox having ipv6 setup
<khensthoth> burg: Firstly do you use PPPoE to connect to the internet? If you don't then I doubt the fix apply to you.
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~$ sudo cp -r  /home/riccardo/Desktop/ftp /home/ftp
<rek> cp: cannot stat `/home/riccardo/Desktop/ftp': No such file or directory
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~$
<ManDay> on jaunty? intel graphics arent well supported there, besides i had some trouble with an external monitor
<ManDay> @ Fatb0y
<maxagaz_> new and old wifi i'm creating no longer appear
<minion35> @rek what are the permissions on that directory?
<maxagaz_> i mean the applet collapses
<burg> khensthoth, i do use, but that`s not the main problem. the problem is that it disconnects me from the network in about 10 secundes after i plug in the cable
<Fatb0y> ManDay, did you get it to support compiz (not that it would matter to me being that it would be mostly used as a file server but its good to know.)
<minion35> @mazagaz_ did you reload gnome?
<llutz> rek ls -ld /home/riccardo/Desktop/ftp
<rek> don't know mignon
<lat> With Karmic Koala, before the login window appears, a Ubuntu splash screen is shown for a few seconds. How can it be disabled?
<nulled> Coffe house DownTOWN
<Brian1> Random832: It looks like gpart might work, it found 3 so far, reports the correct size :)
<burg> then if i click on network manager icon, i see the network on available, but disconnected. if i click it, it will disconnect me again in about 10 secundes
<maxagaz_> minion35, the applet come back when i restart my computer
<maxagaz_> minion35, does it has to see with my user account ?
<rek> ls: cannot access /home/riccardo/Desktop/ftp: No such file or directory
<PigFlu> how do i install java?
<llutz> rek ls -l /home/riccardo/Desktop/
<maxagaz_> minion35, if yes, how can i reset those parameters
<Fatb0y> PigFlu, you can apt-get it
<IdleOne> !java | PigFlu
<ubottu> PigFlu: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<minion35> @mazagaz_ try reinstall it ... you can only see networks yuve connected to with that account ...
<mav> pigflu: application --> ubuntu software centre --> search for java
<Random832> if its results look correct, run it again with -W [disk device]
<llutz> rek: you should make sure, that things you want to copy exist
<rek> exist
<rek> ls: cannot access /home/riccardo/Desktop/: No such file or directory
<rek> it's on my damned desktop
<guijin> i have probs to burn double layer dvd in console, who can help?
<Sm0ke0ut> ls /home/riccardo/
<minion35> @rek what is the file?
<llutz> rek ls -ld ~/Desktop/ftp
<Brian1> Random832: it found the ones I really care about (data partitions) but its still searching for others :/
<nulled> I ca hear your stream man
<rek> it's a directory
<diego> loboo
<minion35> @rek do what llutz tells you
<rek> ls: cannot access /home/riccardo/Desktop/ftp: No such file or directory
<Random832> Brian1, just have patience and wait for it to finish
<llutz> rek echo $HOME
<gill_bates> i guess i should just google 'lubuntu install' or go to sleeep
<Brian1> Random832: alright. and thank you your a life saver
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~$  echo $HOME
<rek> /home/riccardo
<khensthoth> burg: Sorry burg, I don't really know how to help you.
<minion35> @rek cd /home/Desktop/ftp
<minion35> @rek pwd
<bobo> does anyone know a good python chanel?
<burg> khensthoth, ok, thanks
<jrib> bobo: #python
<bobo> oh, haha simple
<bobo> thanks
<minion35> @bobo #python
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~$ cd /home/riccardo/Desktop/ftp
<rek> bash: cd: /home/riccardo/Desktop/ftp: No such file or directory
<ranjan> can any body can tell be in which file does the network conflagration are being store in ubuntu 9.10 and in which directory
<foo> hmm, smartctl is saying Completed: read failure on one of my < 1 year old 1TB drives... but it's hanging at Remaining 90%. Should I take that as the drive is dying and needs to be replaced? (even though I haven't had any issues with this drive?)
<jrib> rek: why do you keep pasting the same thing in here over and over?
<Sacho> After a failed attempt at installing the nvidia 190.42 drivers, I can't remove one of the packages(I get this error -> http://pastebin.com/m49ad932a ) Any ideas how I can remove the package so I can try again?
<minion35> @rek cd ftp
<bobo> it says i need to be identified to join that server
<rek> who?
<bobo> whats tha mean?
<bobo> that*
<jrib> !register | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<llutz> rek: find ~ -type d -iname ftp
<baalsgate> ActionParsnip : any more ideas ??
<Brian1> Random832: hmm.. it doesnt recognize -W "sudo gpart -W /dev/sda" just brings up the list of options
<minion35> @jrib hes saying the directory doesnt exist when he tries to copy
<gill_bates> has anybody else tried "Lubuntu"
<Random832> Brian1, you need -W /dev/sda /dev/sda
<jrib> !ot | gill_bates
<ubottu> gill_bates: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Random832> the first one is where to write it, the second is what disk to look for partitions in
<rain> Hey. I'm running UNR 9.04 and I'm a total Linux newbie and I have a question.
<Brian1> Random832: I see, thanks
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~$  find ~ -type d -iname ftp
<rek> /home/riccardo/Scrivania/ftp
<rek>    ok boys :-)   with the capital letter S maybe however nautilus at the top wrote Desktop
<minion35> @rain whats your question :) welcome.
<bobo> thanks
<minion35> @riceroketeer nice name change :)
<llutz> rek: scrivania (ita.) ~ Desktop (eng)?
<gill_bates> i cant find the "install" button. that red text must mean mods trying to guide me into another irc.
<rain> Thanks, minion. There was this 3rd party program I wanted to install, but first it wanted me to install Mono-2.4. I downloaded a script they made available to automate the process. (...)
<minion35> @rain can you install the script? :)
<foo> hmm, smartctl is saying Completed: read failure on one of my < 1 year old 1TB drives... but it's hanging at Remaining 90%. Should I take that as the drive is dying and needs to be replaced? (even though I haven't had any issues with this drive?)
<kcsrnd> how do i perform updates on my jaunty machine via command line ?  when I use 'sudo apt-get upgrade dist' it says packages are held back (linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic) .  can i install these packages without upgrading to karmic?
<rain> Yeah, that's not the issue. Anyhow, it installed Mono 2.4 and Mono Basic 2.4 into the Documents directory ... wouldn't it make more sense to put it into File System?
<rain> Would it be a Very Bad Idea to just move the folders?
<rek> how can i copy only the files of a directory and not the folder?
<minion35> @rain nothing serious would go wrong ... but their doing no harm where they are so id say leave them :)
<llutz> rek cp folder/* destination/
<Sacho> cp dir/*
<minion35> @rek you can do it from gui ...
<rek> no
<VirusTB> how to  i leave a chat crooom?
<VirusTB> room*
<mka2> rek: cp -rv dir/*
<VirusTB>  . /leave ?
<kcsrnd> VirusTB:  /part #channel
<mka2> rek: what do you want?
<baalsgate> wasted my whole night on this stupid issue and still not working
<maxagaz_> when i create a wifi ad hoc network, the network applet disappear and my new network doesn't appear on others computers, why ? is this a know bug ?
<nulled> Cool Stream U texans
<guntbert> minion35: may I PM you?
<maxagaz_> it worked a few days ago
<rain> Well, I like me some order in my directories. :) It's kind of like putting something in MyDocuments when it belongs in Program Files
<VirusTB> kcsrnd,  and to close a char priveate chat window) ?
<mka2> baalsgate: what is it?
<VirusTB> kcsrnd,  and to close a private chat window
<minion35> @guntbert yes
<baalsgate> mka2: nvidia driver wont load
<CkhiKuzad> well, KDE is done installing
<CkhiKuzad> time to test it out
<kcsrnd> VirusTB: depends on your chat client, in xchat, right click on it and close .. not sure of a command
<Sacho> baalsgate: hah, I have the same problem ;)
<mka2> baalsgate: sorry, not an nvidia guy
<rek> llutz: did not work
<Sacho> I can't remove a package with apt-get, I get /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-190-kernel-source.postinst: 39: /usr/lib/dkms/common.postinst: not found
<Sacho> among other errors
<rek> it copied only some system files
<VirusTB> kcsrnd,  lol :P i got xchat, didn't try the right click
<Blue1> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<baalsgate> Sacho where you at with your problem ?
<mka2> rek: what do you want to do? try reading "man cp"
<nulled> I can hear u
<llutz> rek: check permissions
<apoc_> I have this weird problem where my wireless will not connect to any new networks, but it works with networks I have used before.
<rek> llutz: how
<rek> i want to copy the content of a folder in a directory
<Sacho> baalsgate: trying to remove the installation completely before doing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<minion35> llutz: ive told him how to do this alredy
<nulled> Are you guys in a cafe?
<rain> So you're saying it should not be a problem to move the two (rather large!) folders into File System? The computer won't later say, "Oh, I was looking for you over there"?
<Sacho> baalsgate: But I can't remove 190-kernel-sources and I have no idea how to force apt-get to just delete it
<minion35> @rain in most installations you can guide the program to where mono is located
<llutz> rek: "ls -l ...."
<magmarules> Guys anyone knows of a good GTD app for linux?
<rain> ah, okay. thanks :) and in the future, how do i tell it where to install something?
<rek> total 18432
<rek> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7488447 2009-12-05 19:50 initrd.img
<rek> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7488606 2009-12-05 19:50 initrd.img.old
<rek> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1926424 2009-12-05 19:50 vmlinuz
<rek> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1926456 2009-12-05 19:50 vmlinuz.old
<FloodBot2> rek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gill_bates> idk what gtd means but if you want ventrilo goto mangler.org works great in ubuntu
<VirusTB> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<minion35> @magmarules http://www.43folders.com/forum/2007/05/23/list-gtd-software-linux
<Sacho> rek: perhaps you need cp -r if you're trying to copy subdirectories as well
<magmarules> minion35, ty =)
<kcsrnd> can anyone help me?  how do i perform kernel updates on my jaunty machine via command line without upgrading to karmic?  when I use 'sudo apt-get upgrade dist' it says packages are held back (linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic) .  can i install these packages without upgrading to karmic?
<rek> ok
<minion35> @rain most installations will search for it
<Random832> gtd means "getting things done" - it's some sort of life management philosophy
<gill_bates> I am running from a live cd of Lubuntu (LXDE Ubuntu) and i was wondering if anybody else has tried it and installed it, and if this is 'off topic'
<ManDay> Fatb0y, sorry for the delay, yes compiz runs smooth for the better part
<CkhiKuzad> hmm, i think i like KDE 4
<magmarules> would love to be able to use hit list in ubuntu =P awsome app
<Blue1> wow that's nearly cluess
<rain> No, I mean, other 3rd party programs. When I go to install them, how do I tell the computer where I want to install them?
<CkhiKuzad> it kind of looks a bit like windows 7
<Abueleitor> sorry, someone has just installed ubuntu on a powerpc machine ?
<VirusTB> how do i get magnet links to work with Tranmission ?
<Random832> magmarules, http://www.43folders.com/forum/2007/05/23/list-gtd-software-linux
<mka2> rek, what do you need to copy, and where do you want to copy it to?
<Frogging101> can some one please take a look at my thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346087
<Blue1> i am trying to setup wireless access on my netbook and don't have a clue and docs didn't tell me either
<trism> kcsrnd: I just copied the linux-image-* deb packages to my jaunty machine and did a dpkg -i, works fine
<burg> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magmarules> ty Random832 =) same link but ty anyway =)
<rek> mka2 in the folder ok done it thanks llutz
<mka2> Blue1, use iwconfig and ifconfig
<Random832> ah someone already posted it
<guntbert> Frogging101: please state your questions *here*
<minion35> @rain most third party software will let you choose install location
<mka2> rek: ok cheers
<rain> ah, okay. thanks!
<Frogging101> guntbert: it is a bit complicated, so that is hard.
<Random832> have another link http://www.linux-ninja.com/tag/gtd/ http://tuxradar.com/content/group-test-getting-things-done-apps
<Blue1> mka2: its asking for bssid, and mac address I have no clue what they are nor where to get them...
<kcsrnd> trism: yes, does it check for updates on those packages after you install debs?
<minion35> has anyone any experience with bluej java on ubuntu?
<rek> llutz the /* had to go near the folder not all alone.-...i guess why if i don't do that it copies those files
<Sacho> Does anyone have an idea how I can remove this faulty package? http://pastebin.com/m49ad932a
<nulled> R.Simmons!
<rek> u wrote it right thanks you are a very experienced user
<llutz> rek therefore i wrote "cp folder/* destination/"
<rain> @minion35 Thank you for your help. :) This newbie will probably need more hand-holding in the future. O:-)
<guntbert> Frogging101: if you want many people to see it please take the effort - not everybody is going to look at some forum thread "just in case"
<rek> ;-)
<trism> kcsrnd: no it won't, for that you would likely need to update to karmic, I just download the new ones when they come out, which isn't too often...you'll probably need the apparmor profile for dhclient from karmic too, if you connect using dhcp
<VirusTB> this is IRC not twitter no nees to @reply people :P
<minion35> @rain no problem. Its good to help someone taking their first steps into open source software
<nulled> Sacho:  sudo apt-get -f install
<mka2> Blue1, do you want to join an existing network or you want to setup your own wireless network?
<Frogging101> I am getting a blank screen after booting via PXE, using an LTSP setup. There is no splash, and no cursor, just blank. How do I fix this? (there's more, just ask me or go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346087)
<Sacho> nulled: Gives the same error
<Blue1> mka2: set one up, then have my netbook join it...
<iomega_> hey
<iomega_> there
<iomega_> guys
<Tobzion> Hi i just put my Usb stick in and nothing happens i cant see it anywhere? I am on 9.10
<minion35> @Frogging do you have a usb attached?
<iomega_> can i ask u a question?
<khensthoth> magmarules: There's also Getting Things GNOME http://gtg.fritalk.com/
<Frogging101> minion35: what do you mean?
<Jamed> !ask | iomega_
<ubottu> iomega_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> minion35: good call :-)
<Blue1> mka2: the info returned from !wireless is useless to me -- I need rss (really simple stuph)
<nulled> Sacho: sudo apt-get install --force-all <package>
<minion35> @Frogging101 your maching is set to boot off a network card. change it in the bios. otherwise you have a usb card installed
<gill_bates> you can type /msg instead of @, i believe. and that is private message?
<kcsrnd> trism: this is for a server i built for a local business, primarily as a samba server.  is it painful upgrading to karmic?  i'm going to have to do it sooner or later, whether i upgrade or do a fresh install
<magmarules> khensthoth, yeah i tried that one, didnt fell in lov with it =/ but now i realize there is no real good alternative =/ so i might reinstall it =(
<mka2> Blue1: here is an example "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid 'mynetwork' key off mode ad-hoc channel 3 && sudo ifconfig eth1 192.193.194.1 promisc allmulti arp"
<Blue1> mka2: thanks but I have no clue ---
<minion35> :gill_bates better?
<nulled> Sancho:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7681
<r00t_> soem files that downloaded in frostwire are labled as"disk problem" and wont play,is this a problem with frostwire? or my hard disk? how can i test all my drives to maek sure theres no bad sectors/errors? A damaged drive is a deffinite possibilty becuase ive punched my copmuter ALOT,its even been throw across the room\
<rek> how can i change the permission in my ftp folder? it is like that after i installed vsftpd
<mka2> Blue1, ok to get the clue, read "man iwconfig", "man ifconfig", "man wireless"
<khensthoth> magmarules: By the way, were you able to get Ctrl+Left Arrow to map to Home event?
<Blue1> mka2: I'm not an idiot, just never dealt with wireless and ther terminology is not cluear
<Frogging101> minion35: My machine boots from PXE, and says things like 'loading vmlinuz............ ready', full messages it gives are in my thread at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346087. The problem is, after it loads the stuff by TFTP, it shows a blank screen and is unresponsive to anything except for CTRL-ALT DELETE and CTRL-ALT-F12345...
<minion35> rek: who do you want to access the folder?
<mka2> Blue1: I am sorry, I didnt meant to say you are an idiot, I just gave you references
<magmarules> khensthoth, nop tryed several ways including xmacro and i couldnt get it to work. Considering that 90% of the time i need that stuff for eclipse i ended configuring it there.
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I think there's a race condition in the way gnome runs compiz (or compiz itself?).  In my gnome startup thing (session?) I have a shell script which runs "setxkbmap dvorak".  Sometimes, I have to press ctrl-alt-period (period in dvorak is "e" in qwerty) to activate my ctrl-alt-e shortcut.  Can anyone reproduce this?  What can I do about it?
<trism> kcsrnd: can't really say for server, but for desktops, clean installing karmic seems like the better way to go, with all the changes (grub2, ext4, sysv-init to upstart, etc)
<khensthoth> magmarules: Cool.
<Sacho> nulled: force-all isn't an option on (my) apt-get, and the edit-fix broken packages doesn't seem to change anything. Do you have any idea how I can remove that package manually, or something?
<Ciocc> Hi, I have been having some trouble installing U9.04 as the partitioner doesn't recognise the partitions on my sata drive(I have 5, 2XP, 3linux) I'm using EXT4 on / and ReiserFS on /home could this be the problem?? When was EXT4 supported in ubuntu??
<kcsrnd> trism:  ugh..  ok.  thanks.
<rek> me
<calliscope> hello
<minion35> rek: just you?
<mka2> Blue1, essid refers to the network name you want to join or create. mode refers to the type of wireless network ad-hoc means peer-to-peer which is what you want
<magmarules> khensthoth, yeah it would be awsome if there was an easy way to use eclipse as a standard file editor, without requiring to create a project =P I know its not its objective ... yet would be cool
<Blue1> mka2: well I'm overwhelmed -- I think I'ts not going to happen today
<rek> i'm trying to install and configure user manager for pure....
<magmarules> Btw for GTD this seems also an interesting project http://getontracks.org/
<r00t_> soem files that downloaded in frostwire are labled as"disk problem" and wont play,is this a problem with frostwire? or my hard disk? how can i test all my drives to maek sure theres no bad sectors/errors? A damaged drive is a deffinite possibilty becuase ive punched my copmuter ALOT,its even been throw across the room\
<Frogging101> minion35: did you notice my message?
<Tobzion> Anyone know why not one singel Usb memmory whill mount for me?
<Roasted> tobzion - its not mounting in /media?
<Tobzion> Roasted: No
<mikejet> anyone else having problems with flash/youtubes stopping working or being very unreliable after recent updates?
<mikejet>    on X86_64
<Roasted> tobzion - run "sudo fdisk -l" with the flash drive plugged in, paste the contents to a pastebin
<Narusegawa> if i made a seperate /boot partition, when asked where to install grub should i install to /boot or / partitions?
<paschu> How can i change the lazout of my keyboard. Suddely it became to the american
<minion35> mikehet: mine seems to be ok. sometimes can be a bit choppy. what are you using? the adobe flashplater or another one?
<jonaskoelker> paschu: open a terminal, type "setxkbmap de"
<Ciocc> Tobzion have you verified the stick works on another computer ??
<thekingof7> help
<jonaskoelker> paschu: ... de is for german, other layouts use their respective language abbreviations
<Jeruvy> mikejet: nope.  Usually a bad plugin is to blame.
<jonaskoelker> paschu: you can also use System->Preference->Keyboard->Layouts
<paschu> jonaskoelker: Thanks ^^
<jonaskoelker> paschu: yw :)
<Tobzion> Ciocc: The usb stick workt 1h ago on this comp :| now ive treyd 3 different
<Ciocc> Tobzion Oh I see
<minion35> Tobzion: push the usb down a little ... might be a problem with the drive itself
<paschu> Another question: why does any of my emulators lagg? Im using an netbook
<rain> Hi, I'm back again.
<rain> I tried moving the first folder and I got the error "Permission Denied." Now, I did it by simple drag-and-drop.
<rivoot> Narusegawa: I think you have to install it into sda, not sda1 or such
<minion35> rain: did that work?
<Tobzion> minion35: I can se the stick in lsusb
<rain> no
<apoc_> Is there any known problem where the wireless won't connect to new networks that it hasn't connected to before?
<rain> How do I fix permission so I can move it?
<khensthoth> rain: Where are you moving the folder to?
<rain> From Documents to File System
<Frogging101> minion35: I have sent you some messages
<nulled> rain: sudo chown user:group file
<rain> where do i type that?
<minion35> rain: right click on file and change permissions in gui
<nulled> in a terminal
<rivoot> rain: sudo mv /path/to/file /path/where/you/wannaMove
<rain> ah
<gnubie> mikejet; post a link ur having probs with
<ben64_> How come nothing comes up on my panel when there are updates available?
<ben64_> and how do I make it start doing so
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  In ccsm, "Commands", "KDE Compatibility" and "Gnome Compatibility" all have the same icon, which looks like I'd expect a "no icon found" icon to look.  What's up with this?
<Narusegawa> rivroot: oops, its already running. i tried to (hd0) as that was what was chosen by default earlie today and that totally screwed my machine lol. unless /dev/sda is different leaving it as hd0 in the dropdown
<minion35> ben64: is your system set up to search for updates?
<ben64_> minion35, probably
<Frogging101> minion35: not to sound impatient, but have you noticed the messages i sent you (in our private chat session)?
<rain> In GUI, what are the permissions I want to set?
<Blue1> mka2: i give up not going to happen today....
<minion35> Frogging101 i didnt reciever any messages
<Frogging101> minion35: okay, ill send them here
<Frogging101> minion35: My machine boots from PXE, and says things like 'loading vmlinuz............ ready', full messages it gives are in my thread at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346087. The problem is, after it loads the stuff by TFTP, it shows a blank screen and is unresponsive to anything except for CTRL-ALT DELETE and CTRL-ALT-F12345...
<Frogging101> minion35: My machine boots from PXE, and says things like 'loading vmlinuz............ ready', full messages it gives are in my thread at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346087. The problem is, after it loads the stuff by TFTP, it shows a blank screen and is unresponsive to anything except for CTRL-ALT DELETE and CTRL-ALT-F12345...
<Frogging101> im getting the network boot from my other PC, through a network cable
<minion35> rain: read and write read only read only
<Frogging101> And, if you look at my thread, you'll see that I think the root of the problem is NFS
<rivoot> Narusegawa: But are you installing ubuntu from scratch?
<rain> @rivoot it's not A file, it's a huge honkin' folder with sub-folders galore
<Narusegawa> rivoot: installing it from scratch but trying to dual with win7
<minion35> Frogging101: yeah id be inclined to agree ... what options does f1 to 6 produce?
<scalaLove> why do i have these play files over flash content in firefox? how to make them play so i dont have to click the play icon each time? i mean for flash animations there are play icons all over the place
<ben64_> minion35, it's set to check for updates daily, but it's never notified me
<jrib> scalaLove: probably some extension you installed
<Ciocc> Hi, I have been having some trouble installing U9.04 as the partitioner doesn't recognise the partitions on my sata drive(I have 5, 2XP, 3linux) I'm using EXT4 on / and ReiserFS on /home could this be the problem?? When was EXT4 supported in ubuntu??
<rain> Will i need to change the permissions back once the folder is moved?
<rivoot> rain If you just give the path of the directory, it should move the whole thing
<minion35> rain: yes
<thekingof7> Im attempting to turn an old laptop into a server
<Frogging101> minion35: if i press CTRL-ALT-F1-6, I just get a flashing text cursor in the top left, and it does not respond to any input at all, except CTRL-ALT-DEL, which quietly (no messages) and immediately restarts the computer
<rain> *nod* thanks
<thekingof7> I want it to have file serving capbilities for my house
<thekingof7> and torrentflux
<thekingof7> and guides that handle this
<thekingof7> ?
<thekingof7> and it needs to be maintained from outside the house
<minion35> Frogging101: its the nfs ... im pretty sure when did this problem occur
<apocalypt> Ciocc in Ubuntu 9.04 may u should use Ext3. Ext4 is full implemented in ubuntu 9.10
<apocalypt> i guess
<rain> it still says permission denied. i think i'll try the command line
<minion35> ben64: what version are you running
<minion35> rain: kk
<Ciocc> apocalypt ahh that may be the problem ....
<ben64_> minion35, karmic
<Ciocc> I'll have to get my hands on a 9.10 disk then
<thekingof7> any help?
<Frogging101> minion35: this problem occured a few days ago. It never worked before though, so it wasn't all-of-a-sudden
<mikejet> gnubie : For example, the first youtube on this page. I click the youtube arrow in the middle, and it changes, so it is getting my mousclick. but doesn't play.   http://www.newwestnotes.com/
<rivoot> rain: sudo mv /home/user/Documents/ /  ...that would move the whole "Documents" folder into root
<thekingof7> whois
<minion35> ben64: is it set to check for updates dailey?
<rivoot> rain: command line is power! x)
<thekingof7> \
<apocalypt> ext3 is an good filesystem. it work perfectly so why u don't use it under 9.04
<thekingof7> \whois
<minion35> Frogging101: what speed is your NIC?
<rain> @rivoot ah. so if i want to move a folder that's in Documetns into File System, I would say sudo mv /home/me/Documents/folder/ /  ?
<Frogging101> minion35: 100 mbps
<nulled> is there an Ajax Web version of #ubuntu?
<Ciocc> apocalypt I'm running crunchbang a ubuntu derived distro and it offered it as an option so I decided to give it a try
<rivoot> rain : yes that would do it
<flan_suse> If a portable media player is MSC (mass storage communication), how does it keep a database of your music library? (All you do is dump .mp3 / .ogg files into it. There is no "syncing" involved.) Amarok and Banshee will not recognize MSC devices, only the OS will?
<Frogging101> minion35: if you look at my thread, you can see my /etc/exports
<gnubie> mikejet;  works fine for me. I install flash by following this link exactly. http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html
<apocalypt> ok
<rain> and because i'm using the admin passwd, it doesn't matter what the permissions are?
<Ciocc> apocalypt I'm now trying to change to ubuntu and 9.04 is the only live disk I could get hold off
<khensthoth> rain: run sudo nautilus from the terminal, then a nautilus should run with the permission for you to drag and drop files into the place you want
<mikejet> gnubie, ill try that. this is very frustrating because it works sometimes.
<gnubie> mikejet;  goodluck
<rivoot> rain: as sudo, you can do it without any problem
<rain> okay. i'll change the permissions back to the way they were and try that
<Happehwalrus> Is there a way I can run the Ubuntu Live CD on a machine with Ubuntu already installed?
<smb96> sabayon
<rivoot> rain: but if you want to write in that folder later, you will have to chown it to the normal user
<rivoot> sudo chown user:usergroup /folder
<khensthoth> Happehwalrus: Yes.
<rain> hunh. i think part of the problem was that the permissions change didn't take
<apocalypt> Happeh u can always run a liveCD. it starts at boot from CD.
<Narusegawa> rivoot: i'll try again and choose /dev/sda, i cant see in the installer how to make change which is active partition though, as windows one still is
<Happehwalrus> But when I put in the CD and reboot, it just runs regular ubuntu and not the live cd.
<apocalypt> u have to change the boot order in bios
<bill_> Getting black VT1-6 in Karmic (got that on Jaunty, too).  Running nvidia 185 drivers FWIW.  The VTs work, but I'd like to see the output.  Is there a magic incantation to get them to work?
<apocalypt> or may u have a F key to choose the boot device
<rivoot> Narusegawa : you can change it later with the inside the menu.lst file as far as I remember
<foo> If badblocks -vvv is reporting 95 badblocks, should I replace the drive?
<rivoot> Narusegawa: change it later inside the...*
<Narusegawa> rivoot: i meant, it just restarted and booted into windows not the grub menu
<rivoot> Narusegawa then grub didn't install x)
<Narusegawa> ah
<rivoot> Narusegawa Try installing it into sda
<Narusegawa> okies
<rivoot> Then grub will take care of windows booting as well
<Frogging101> minion35: if you look at my thread, you can see my /etc/exports
<elnovato> help, where i can find drivers for Displaylink ?
<elnovato> !displaylink
<rapha> I have an NFTS partition that I want permanently mounted for the user, but on every startup I have to click "Places" => "Data" again ... how to make this automatically?
<nulled> elnovato: linux comes with drivers already...but u can google if u want
<rivoot> elnovato have you tried googling?
<jrib> !ntfs | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Narusegawa> rivoot: okies, 3rd attempt today :) hopefully i dont get the no such partition error from grub when it reboots this time like earlier
<rapha> jrib: it is already writeable now :P
<jrib> rapha: did you read the link?
<rivoot> rapha You have to modify /etc/fstab
<rapha> jrib: reading it now, thanks!
<apocalypt> rapha just write it in your /etc/fstab
<obx> guys is there a different room for wacom tablets here?
<obx> i could really use some help :/
<rain> Okay, that worked. :) Wheee!
<rivoot> Narusegawa good luck with that 8)
<rivoot> rain: cool :D
<Narusegawa> rivoot: thanks, if this dont work i'll wait to get a new fresh drive mid week and tell it "use the whole drive" :) no hassle then lol
<nulled> rain: you should learn the command line tho... doing sudo nautilis is a way but a bad way...
<MHz128> hello world
<MHz128> How do I view a JPEG from command line?
<rain> I am trying to learn. I did not use nautilis. :)
<kosmic> hi guys
<rapha> rivoot: jrib: apocalypt: thanks, it seems to work! :)
<kosmic> need ideas on how to go about disabling networkmanager
<trism> obx: ask your question, we'll help if we can
<rivoot> Narusegawa that's a lot easier x) or maybe you should completely remove win7 8D!
<nulled> MHz128: eog file
<kaeser> Does this printer has linux support? http://www.americanas.com.br/AcomProd/590/2613908
<rivoot> rapha : cool :)
<erUSUL> kaeser: linuxprinting.org
<obx> ok, i have a wacom bamboo (it's an older one 2 years old) on karmic 64bit and i've followed the instructions at the forum but i can't seem to get anything to show up but my pad
<bill_> how can I make virtual terminals not be pure black; I can type and do things, but I can't see the output
<Frogging101> minion35: if you look at my thread, you can see my /etc/exports
<Narusegawa> rivoot: if i didnt work for a microsoft based company, and ubuntu could handle all my games i would :) lol
<obx> at one point i had stylus/eraser etc but i didn't have pen pressure at all
<testblob> http://84.179.115.149:28800/
<nulled> bill: edit your PROFILE of the terminal
<MHz128> nulled, cool, is there a way to do it from init 3? or whatever Ctrl-Alt-F2 is
<ajunior> kaeser, eu recomendo as HP
<obx> i've uninstalled and reinstalled wacom-tools so many times i'm going insane
<rivoot> Narusegawa : I used to depends on windows for gaming too...until I dropped gaming xD
<bill_> nulled: ??
<kaeser> ajunior, conhece uma impressora preto e branco laser boa?
<nulled> MHz128: u can only view ASCII art from 100% commend line :)
<bllz> Is it possible to put /boot on an external medium?  I'd like to have it on a USB flash drive
<ajunior> rapaz, tem uma dessa aqui na empresa... mas eu gosto mais das hps, tive poucos problemas com as da hp aqui
<MHz128> nulled, ok thanks!
<obx> i replied to a thread at the forum but i wasn't sure what would be faster.
<ajunior> kaeser, qual o nivel de impressão q vc vai ter? muito alto?
<elnovato> is this guide valid for ubuntu 9.10 http://libdlo.freedesktop.org/wiki/Ubuntu9.04 ?
<Frogging101> I am having issues with PXE booting and NFS, can some one help me by replying to my thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=eac0bed5cebdf079c0ea1f2f524d175f&t=1346087
<rivoot> Narusegawa I still depend on win though, but nothing that Virtualization couldn't handle
<kaeser> quero pra imprimir ebooks e material(nível de fotocópia bem ruinzin)
<nulled> bill: do not do that...why would you? putting .root on a USB that is insane... u can make Ubuntu USB installs...
<bill_> nulled: Can you tell me where profile of a virtual terminal is found?
<Narusegawa> rivoot: maybe one of the virtualalizations will get d3d right one day :) all problems solved then
<kaeser>  http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-ML-2010 Does this is trustworthy?
<Narusegawa> rivoot: reboot... *fingers crossed*
<Jeje> tu vas te taire à la fin?
<kaeser> Is it*
<rivoot> Narusegawa GL
<nulled> bill: edit-> profile prefs
<t0rc> Is there a way to edit a files properties? Not simply permissions but the other, "personal info" I suppose that applications sometimes add? Like comments and such?
<bllz> Is it possible to put /boot on an external medium?  I'd like to have it on a USB flash drive
<ajunior> kaeser, se o consumo for alto, prefira as hps, ou as xerox
<kosmic> buntu used to have a services gui editor not anymore!
<kaeser> ajunior, me dê modelos
<bllz> t0rc:  it depends on the file type.  what kind of files?
<foo> Gah, sorry, lost connection. If badblocks -vvv is reporting 95 badblocks, should I replace the drive?
<kaeser> isso tudo é muito abstrato
<kaeser> e que estejam à venda
<bill_> nulled: are we talking about the same thing?  I mean the virtual terminals you get with Alt-Ctrl-F1, etc.
<bllz> !po
<Narusegawa> rivoot: omfg i get a grub2 boot menu. after 12hrs of doing this i finally get somewhere :)
<maco> !pt | kaeser
<ubottu> kaeser: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bllz> !pt
<bllz> oops
<ben64_> I've got Karmic. How come nothing comes up on my panel when there are updates available? How can I make it appear?
<ajunior> kaeser, eu uso aqui a laserjet 1020 da hp, tenho dua, nunca deram problrmas
<t0rc> bllz, hrm... I guess it'd be media files.
<nulled> bill: I use xterm in gnome
<rivoot> Narusegawa OMG ...did you get that by doing what I said?
<trism> obx: what thread?
<flan_suse> Anyone here used an MTP/MSC portable media player on Linux? (Amarok, Banshee, RhythmBox, etc)
<maco> !english | ajunior
<ubottu> ajunior: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bllz> t0rc:  many media players can handle them.  I know the default rhytmbox can edit metadata for music files for example
<ben64_> flan_suse, I have
<Frogging101> I am having issues with PXE booting and NFS, can some one help me by replying to my thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=eac0bed5cebdf079c0ea1f2f524d175f&t=1346087
<obx> trism: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949
<nulled> bill: GNOME Terminal 2.28.1
<bllz> t0rc:  many media players can handle them.  I know the default rhytmbox can edit metadata for music files for example
<ajunior> kaeser, e tmb tenho dua laserjet m1120 mpf
<bill_> nulled: Okay; that works.  I _also_ want to use virtual terminals (handy when X freezes :-(  )
<flan_suse> ben64_, what mode do you use it in? MSC or MTP?
<t0rc> bllz, heh, thanks 2x. :)
<sprockets2000> anyone have a Dell D630 by chance
<kaeser> Is it monocromatic? ajunior
<t0rc> bllz, we'll see if that pans out
<nulled> bill: dont know man
<rek> can you help me to use user manager for pure ftp
<ben64_> flan_suse, MSC, should just pop up like a flash drive
<bllz> t0rc:  sorry, i meant to copy-paste an early question =)
<maco> ajunior, kaeser: portugesa? #ubuntu-pt
<Narusegawa> rivoot: yup, earlier i let it install to (hd0) as thats what was in prompt by default. then i tried /dev/sda7 (/) a time after that one. then i tried /dev/sda3 (/boot)... finally /dev/sda is what works
<ajunior> kaeser, yes
<bllz> Is it possible to put /boot on an external medium?  I'd like to have it on a USB flash drive, so that I can make full use of my software raid array
<kaeser> Where can I buy this?
<Narusegawa> rivoot: it worries me that the default is (hd0) in the installer but that doesn't work
<apocalypt> bllz it is possible
<ajunior> kaeser, americanas.com
<t0rc> bllz, no worries - was only playing. :)
<obx> i really don't want to have to keep booting into windows to use my pad, :(
<SwedeMike> bllz: yes, it's definitely possible, not very easy though.
<nulled> I need to buy Ubuntu... where do I pay>
<flan_suse> ben64_, but does your music player (Amarok, Banshee, etc) detect it as a device, where you can do everything within the application and not have to switch between your desktop and the application?)
<rivoot> Narusegawa Sometimes the default isn't the best :P
<kaeser> I want something less than 500 r$
<Frogging101> I am getting a blank screen after booting via PXE, using an LTSP setup. There is no splash, and no cursor, just blank. How do I fix this? (there's more, just ask me or go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346087)
<bllz> SwedeMike, apocalypt:  what would I have to do? configure my BIOS to boot from the USB device?
<Narusegawa> i always thought (hd0) was the same as /dev/sda ...
<elnovato> how to setup displaylink on ubuntu 9.10 ??
<bllz> or is there a deeper, darker secret?
<bllz> =)
<ajunior> kaeser, 2110
<ben64_> flan_suse, I don't think so.
<nulled> NarusegawaL hd = IDE SATA  and sda = SCSI
<sanjid> I have an external that was used by a computer of mine that died. I'm trying to change files on it, but apparently the owner is root and i only have read only access. How do I gain write access? I have admin access to the computer I'm currently on
<kaeser> ajunior, let me find the link
<rivoot> Narusegawa You have to choose sda becouse it asks for the device, since the /boot is already mounted, and grub will search for the path by itself
<ajunior> kaeser, a few momment
<rivoot> because*
<flan_suse> ben64_, so how did you manage your music then?
<kaeser> ajunior, this is a multifunctional dude
<kaeser> I want only a printer
<apocalypt> sanjid  u can change the owner of these files or u can open these files with root rights
<kaeser> couze I already have a scanner
<shiznebit> hi, I need some help with skype. Does anyone know how to take captures of some of the video ?
<ajunior> kaeser, ok. wait
<ben64_> flan_suse, I just copy stuff onto it
<Dreamglider> why does ubuntu insist on haveing the coolong fans on even tho the cpu/gpu temp is 30 deg C ?
<kaeser> what about this one? http://www.americanas.com.br/AcomProd/590/2487233
<sanjid> apocalypt: so should I just log in as root? I'm not sure if I'm able to do that
<maco> Dreamglider: bug
<bllz> SwedeMike:  what exactly is difficult about setting /boot to an external device?
<rain> Oh, hey, quick question. When I'm in the terminal and I want to paste in a line I've copied, ctrl-v doesn't work. How do I do it?
<Jeje> saloperie, j'ai le hoquet depuis 1 heure, j'etouffe
<flan_suse> ben64_, and in your portable media player, all the music is organized according to artist / album / etc?
<Frogging101> Dreamglider: If you have no cpu fan, the cpu can catch fire
<bllz> !fr|Jeje
<ubottu> Jeje: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rek>  how can i add some user with vsftpd ?
<apocalypt> no just open the files with root right. try u open these files in Konsole or KDE/Gnome?
<Frogging101> I am getting a blank screen after booting via PXE, using an LTSP setup. There is no splash, and no cursor, just blank. How do I fix this? (there's more, just ask me or go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346087)
<nulled> how do I see my CPU temp? I tried installing lm-sensors and xsenors...but I get a blank small gui screen when I start xsensors
<Jeje> i have the hoquet depuis 1 hour ok?
<SwedeMike> bllz: if you don't think it's difficult, then just do it.
<ben64_> flan_suse, yep, the media player does that by the MP3 tags
<kaeser> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1020 nice
<rek> hei
<zleap> hi
<SwedeMike> bllz: I'm not interested in trying to walk you thru it.
<ajunior> kaeser, haven`t in americanas.com
<bllz> Jeje:  hickups?  lol (Je parle aussi francais =) )
<apocalypt> rek u don't need to add users. normal users are the users in vsftpd
<flan_suse> ben64_, I see. Thank you!
<Jeje> lol
<sanjid> apocalypt: I'm in gnome, and when I open up properties, it has permissions grayed out
<flan_suse> ben64_, I'm thinking about buying a Sansa Clip+, but I want to make sure it'll work fine under Linux.
<zleap> ok i have just shared a folder, how do i view it from another computer on the network ?
<Narusegawa> rivoot: thanks though. now to sort out stuff like the codecs/fonts malarky and prop drivers
<rek> apocalypt: who are they?
<bllz> SwedeMike:  easy, man.  I was just wondering what the caveat was
<Ddorda> does ubuntu have a firewall by default?
<bllz> SwedeMike:  you're probably in the wrong place if you don't want people asking you that kind of question
<ben64_> flan_suse, worked for me, I had like 6 of em
<elnovato> How to intall JAVA on 9.10 ?
<SwedeMike> bllz: to do the install so that it works out of the box. I'd recommend you to just try it and see if works automaticlly.
<ajunior> kaeser, I`ve two 1020. work perfectly
<kaeser> ajunior, they just deliver this one in southeast, I am in south
<SwedeMike> bllz: make your usb stick the primary boot media.
<rek> apocalypt: i wanna set a directory for me...i want to have a personal account,i want to create also other accounts for other users
<flan_suse> ben64_, Sansa Clips?
<elnovato> |java
<bllz> SwedeMike:  thanks
<nulled> elnovato: sudo apt-get install java
<rivoot> Narusegawa Media codecs in ubuntu? http://www.medibuntu.org/
<ben64_> flan_suse, yep
<apocalypt> sanjid open your program u want to open these files with alt-f2 >gksudo program
<danger_> Hello is there a NBR specific channel?
<flan_suse> ben64_, well that's music to my ears!
<elnovato> nulled E: Couldn't find package java
<apocalypt> that opens your editor or waht ever in root mode
<kaeser> I never heard about Oki Printing Solutions
<ben64_> flan_suse, I have a bunch of Sansa models, they all work fine
<sinsun> Got a problem, an error: --> udevd=work[1070]:device node '/dev/mapper/control' already exists, link to '/dev/mapper/control' will not overwrite it [ok]
<fabio> nulled: sun-java6-jre ...
<ben64_> iPods and stuff might have more problems
<apocalypt> rek every linux user is automatically an vsftpd user
<rivoot> Narusewaga Windows fonts in ubuntu? sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Frogging101> I am getting a blank screen after booting via PXE, using an LTSP setup. There is no splash, and no cursor, just blank. How do I fix this? (there's more, just ask me or go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346087)
<kaeser> Does their printers got linux drivers?
<ben64_> but Sandisk is great
<rek> apocalypt: but in the net
<kaeser> Are they linux-friendly?
<sanjid> what's the default file browser in ubuntu?
<kaeser> ajunior, look http://www.americanas.com.br/AcomProd/590/2531582
<nulled> sun-java6-bin
<rek> apocalypt: i want to allow external users to use the ftp server
<Frogging101> sanjid: for GNOME, it is called nautilus
<apocalypt> rek u need to change it in vsftpd config. there should be a point for login from outside i guess
<apocalypt> sanjid for gnome its nautilus
<sanjid> oh
<danger_> So I take it, no there isn't a NBR specific channel then :D Can someone tell me what the short cut is to open a terminal window, I was expecting ALT-t but no luck
<sanjid> apparently it's a read only file system, which I'm assuming means there's no write drivers?
<apocalypt> yeah like frogging said lol
<rek> apocalypt: maybe pure-ftp user manager but i'm not able to install it
<fabio> danger_: install nautilus-open-terminal, then right click
<kaeser> lol their printers are marked as paperwigth
<ajunior> kaeser, http://www.americanas.com.br/AcomProd/590/2487233
<kaeser> lo
<apocalypt> u don't need to install a manager
<kaeser> l
<Frogging101> I g2g if anyone is interested in helping me solve this extremely perplexing problem with LTSP, please go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346087 and see if you can help
<apocalypt> just a moment rek
<obx> anyone have an answer to my wacom problem :(
<kaeser> ajunior, this is the one that I am thinking in buying
<sanjid> anyone know of a good HFS+ driver?
<kaeser> What do u think?
<ajunior> kaeser, this is a good printer
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ajunior> kaeser, i`ve one too
<kaeser> Why do u have so many printers? 0_o
<danger_> lol
<mneptok> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ajunior> kaeser, but low printer in lan
<azi_> i've updated to ubuntu 9.10 and after reboot a disk utility stated that my disk is about to fail :( It seems like my Reallocated sector count Value is too high.. anybody knows what this is?
<bllz> azi_:  it means you have a lot of  bad sectors and you should back up your data IMMEDIATELY
<Ddorda> does ubuntu have a firewall by default?
<ardchoille> !firewall | Ddorda
<ubottu> Ddorda: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<blazon> iptables
<blazon> :P
<rapha> when you open evolution it asks if you want to import an evo backup file - but how do you CREATE such a backup file?!
<apocalypt> rek
<apocalypt> try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/
<fabio> Ddorda: ufw
<ManDay> There is a panel-applet "Inhibit sleep" - is there another applet or a setting for the latter which also inhibits "blank screen" or the screensaver (when watching movies)??
<ardchoille> rapha: iirc, you can create a backup from within evo, File > Backup?
<rapha> ardchoille: i thought so, but alas, no such menu entry
<Ddorda> thanks
<ardchoille> rapha: It's in one of the menus, I used it a lot.. I just don't know which menu
<rapha> ardchoille: if you choose "File" > "Save settings" you get a .tar.gz, but Evo refuses to import that.
<apoc_> I can connect to encrypted wireless networks, but not open ones. What could cause that?
<mii-chan> when I edit the music directory to /dev/sdax it says /dev/sdax is not a directory
<mii-chan> I have installed mpd, how to add entire drive to the music directory?
<blazon> unzip it
<mneptok> mii-chan: use the actual mount point. not the /dev entry.
<ardchoille> rapha: weird, I never restored a backup.. made some but never restored
<Wolfcastle> hello
<gill_bates> ua a vao agh tema chekba wodkta philips 66 gorgax tenho chiko comodore 64 taj mahal
<trism> obx: perhaps try the tips here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7234134&postcount=176
<Wolfcastle> I just updated kubuntu 9.10 and after restarting now it doesn't wokr
<ben64_> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Wolfcastle> I just get a black screen after the kubuntu logo
<rapha> ardchoille: well, now you have an incentive to try :)
<TheCash> Can anyone help me set my screen resolution to 1280x1024, but it the Display only goes to 1024x768
<blazon> wolfcastle dosent work is to broad
<rapha> anybody else know how to backup/restore evo properly?
<mii-chan> mneptok: thx
<blazon> what error do you get
<ardchoille> rapha: true, but I don't use evo anymore
<Wolfcastle> i was just about to give details
<Wolfcastle> As I said I just get a black screen
<NETab255> having huge problems with my laptop,, network won't connect, wifi or ethernet cable.
<Wolfcastle> ctrl - alt - FX doesn't change much
<apocalypt> mii-chan under /dev there are devices . u have to mount it may under /mnt after that u can make a symbolic link with every name u want e.g. music or what ever
<azi_> bllz: how much time do you think I have?
<TheCash> Can anyone help me set my screen resolution to 1280x1024, but it the Display only goes to 1024x768
<danger_> what laptop is it NETab255
<azi_> bllz: + do you happen to know how exactly this happens?
<Wolfcastle> Can't get any reaction
<Or1on> anyway to have compiz effects but metacity alt+tab window switcher?
<Wolfcastle> pressing the power button turns off the computer though but that's about it
<bllz> azi_:  there's no way to know how much time and it's hard to say how it happened.  Drives get old, and when they do they start to fail
<mr2pek2> Can anyone help me with an ATI X1300 under Jaunty???
<klunka> hi all
<bllz> azi_:  it could be a number of things
<azi_> bllz: my disk is 2 years old :l
<blazon> wolfcastle have you tried booting to console?
<bllz> azi_:  yeah that's starting to get old
<blazon> are you booting an X enviroment
<soreau> Or1on: Yes
<koin> Hey there,  I have this problem when doing make install on a wireless driver i am compiling http://pastebin.com/m4ea224fa
<mr2pek2> yes I am
<Wolfcastle> blazon: how can I do that?
<soreau> Or1on: You want to use Static Application Switcher in ccsm
<Wolfcastle> edit the startup in grub you mean?
<bllz> azi_:  you *do* have backups, right?
<Or1on> soreau, excellent! how?
<koin> can anyone tell me what that means or if ther eis something i need?
<apocalypt> mr2pek2 if u need a driver try "envy"
<azi_> bllz: doing them
<Or1on> soreau, ok, its not the same tho, just want the icons
<TheCash> Can anyone help me set my screen resolution to 1280x1024, but it the Display only goes to 1024x768
<bllz> azi_:  yeah and just buy a new drive
<blazon> Wolfcastle: use recovery
<azi_> bllz: it's weird that my disk just started making some suspicious noises just as I've upgraded to 9.1
<mtu> please help: i need to downgrade xserver-xorg-video-radeon from karmic's version to jaunty's version, because an error with ATI cards is making my karmic installation unusable. how do i do that?
<blazon> it will give you console
<blazon> apposed to X
<meanburrito920_> I'm having issues getting dockbarx to add to my gnome panel
<glphvgacs> is there any CL collaborative editor out there?
<bllz> azi_:  yeah that's the first sign of a failing HDD
<blazon> you can investiagte more from CLI
<blazon> check /var/log
<soreau> Or1on: Well maybe it wont be exactly identical, but there is also the regular Application Switcher
<Wolfcastle> blazon: yes I tried recovey but it shows the same blank screen
<mr2pek2> your sure envy will help? the actual Catalyst (fglrx) driver doesn't work under the new Xorg
<naruto_pr0> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<apocalypt> TheCash if your display doesn't support this screen resolution u will get an error. like "out of range" or something like that
<ManDay> There is a panel-applet "Inhibit sleep" - is there another applet or a setting for the latter which also inhibits "blank screen" or the screensaver (when watching movies)??
<mr2pek2> apocalypt: your sure envy will help? the actual Catalyst (fglrx) driver doesn't work under the new Xorg
<blazon> Wolfcastle: have you considered a hardware malfunction?
<blazon> is your disk bad?
<khensthoth> ManDay: Just disable the screensaver?
<TheCash> i used that resulution on windows then I switche and it wont let me set it to that
<Wolfcastle> blazon: it's possible...but windows works just fine
<blazon> have you tried to run a bootable media? mount your HD and inspect?
<trism> obx: also some more info about the bamboo on the next page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=19 , my wacom is incredibly old so I'm unlikely to be much help with the newer ones
<apocalypt> mr2pek2 envy helps u to get the properietary driver
<Wolfcastle> blazon: I will have to try that
<elnovato> How to setup displaylink in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<blazon> try a bootable distro
<bllz> azi_:  but this isn't an ubuntu-specific issue so we should take it somehwere else.  I'd be glad to help you in a PM if you would like
<blazon> and mount your HD
<blazon> and look for misconfiguration
<blazon> did you do an update and this happened?
<blazon> or did it happen "out of no where"
<mr2pek2> apocalypt: yes but the properietary driver for ATI R500 graphic chips doesn't work under Jaunty in General
<ManDay> khensthoth, i would have to disable the black screen AND the screensaver - both manually
<colin_> i am having problems with my audio
<azi_> bllz: thanks
<Or1on> soreau, ok, thanks :o) . I think I will keep compiz disabled until I find another way.. or I might get used to one of the window switchers...
<ManDay> i thought there must be some tool for that
<Wolfcastle> blazon: i did an update yes
<klunka> i upgraded to karmic ok, but i answered N (default) instead of Y or I (keep maintainer's version) - can i change to maintain's version now?
<apocalypt> elnovato try to find a deb file
<wrapster> im currently using transmission as my torrent client.. but its not got many features.. are there any other torrent clients that are worth taking a look at?
<apocalypt> sorry mr2pek2 i don't know i like it to use Nvidia
<apocalypt> its better for me
<mr2pek2> haha i guess
<colin_> when i plug in my head phones the sound still comes out my reg speakers
<mr2pek2> ;)
<elnovato> apocalypt: no debs
<mr2pek2> Does anyone know a workaround for a ATI R500 Chip (X1300) under Jaunty???
<colin_> caaan anyone help me?
<Happehwalrus> Anyone know how I could get my belkin f6d4050 usb wireless card working on ubuntu?
<apocalypt> than try to find a RPM and change it to deb with "Alien"
<mr2pek2> Does anyone know a workaround for a ATI R500 Chip (X1300) under Jaunty???
<Jeje> vous avez un kleenex svp?
<khensthoth> klunka: For what application? and does t he different configuration affect you?
<Dr_Willis> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Jeje> do you have a kleenex please?
<mr2pek2> no
<Happehwalrus> Anyone know how I could get my belkin f6d4050 usb wireless card working on ubuntu? I need to know so I can get internet on my ubuntu computer.
<mr2pek2> no
<mr2pek2> Does anyone know a workaround for a ATI R500 Chip (X1300) under Jaunty???
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JT|mini> wrapster: vuze
<colin_> wicd
<colin_> try that
<colin_> its in the repos
<Dr_Willis> mr2pek2:  may be best to check the forums for that exact card/chipset
<Dr_Willis> colin_:  how can he install it - if he dosent have networking :)
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my machine. Please help
<colin_> local area
<rivoot> Happehwalrus didn't work just by pluging in ?
<Roasted> so, I installed gnome on my kubuntu box, and now it wont boot up at all. Come on, gnome... what happened here?
<naruto_pr0> !hi | !hi
<ubottu> !hi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Happehwalrus> No.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  give more details to the channel. where does the boot process fail.
<Happehwalrus> As I don
<mr2pek2> Dr:willis: I searched for a solution since I upgraded (3 months ago) cant find anything that helps me-- only that it doesn't really work, but appreently there is a Radeon-driver workaround
<Roasted> dr_willis - I dont know whats going on man. Sometimes it boots to terminal only mode, other times it doesnt. I guess Ima just crash it and redo it.
<Dr_Willis> mr2pek2:  i gave up on ati some 3+ yrs ago. So thats about all i know on the topic.
<rivoot> Bad luck, this morning just tried an usb wifi card and worked right out-of-the-box
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  some times it boots to X sucessfully and some times it dosent?
<JT|mini> I'm having a heck of a time getting software suspend working. I installed ubuntu 32bit on an ide drive, suspend worked fine. Installed on 64bit on a sata drive and it wouldn't resume. Installed 32bit on my sata drive and it resumes, but it seems the hard drive doesn't resume
<mr2pek2> Dr_Willis I guess most people did ^^ but I am stuck with my ati-card in my notebook^^
<rivoot> Roasted did you get any error when the boot hangs ?
<JT|mini> it's screwed up some of my config files
<mr2pek2> Does anyone know a workaround for a ATI R500 Chip (X1300) under Jaunty???
<JT|mini> and everything's really weird when I resume, I can't run any programs, I get cannot execute binary file
<Roasted> rivoot - I got a low resolution error one time, when I selected to boot into low graphics mode, it did nothing, sat at a black screen
<JT|mini> I can't even shutdown properly after resuming
<Roasted> dr_willis - yeah, its weird. Sometimes it asks for a login as if   I have ubuntu server installed - but I dont.
<mr2pek2> Does anyone know a workaround for a ATI R500 Chip (X1300) under Jaunty??? Maybe a radeon workaround???
<Roasted> Im just gonna boot to a live cd and move my stuff to my server through the livecd gui.
<Roasted> why do you think gnome backfired tho? All I did was apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu and now its giving me the finger.
<luomo> My network manager tries to connect to my DSL modem through wifi but then message comes:"wireless connection is disconnected". I have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my machine. Please help
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  You mean to say it just dosent start up gdm/X :)   you could try the 'startx' command and look for error messages. but somthing does seem weird
<JT|mini> luomo: if you right click on networkmanager there's a little checkbox that says "enable wireless", is that checked?
<Roasted> dr_willis - yeah man, lemme try startx quick, if that fails Im nuking this thing. Its my spare rig anyway, no big deal, I use it for testing. Just sucks I did such a simple thing and gnome borked it all.
<wantsky> #poznań
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i doubt if it had much to do with ubuntu-desktop gettting installed. proberly some deeper issue going on
<Roasted> dr_willis - I had this system running with kubuntu for about 2 months now, no problems.
<rivoot> Roasted If it just starts with Comand line, try writing Init 5 and see what happens,
<Roasted> dr_willis - I instal ubuntu desktop, log out, select gnome, log in, and now the entire thing is FUBARd. I cant even get into kde.
<luomo> yes that box is checked
<Roasted> dr_willis - I dont know what else I COULD blame. Stable system. Rock solid. Added Gnome. Crash. Pretty black and white. :(
<rivoot> the best you can do though, it's a clean new installation
<luomo> JT|mini:yes that box is checked
<rivoot> Roasted I would recommend you just pick gnome or kde and stick with it x)
<Jeje> vous aimez les brocolis?
<Newbuntu2> amarok on ubuntu 9.10 - when I hit play, it just rapidly cycles through the songs without playing any of them - what's wrong?
<scribawf> How do I set default boot kernal in grub?
<guntbert> !runlevel | rivoot init 5 won't change anything
<ubottu> rivoot init 5 won't change anything: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<_ope_> hi
<Happehwalrus> Rivoot, what model is the usb card you used?
<Roasted> rivoot - but, theres official guides, ACTUAL guides, that say oh hey you can install gnome and kde and select it at the login screen.
<Roasted> rivoot - I t's not like I'm performing surgery on my OS. I'm doing soemthing that is posted to be a valid choice for people who want to tinker with KDE and Gnome.
<_ope_> anyone run into an issue with ubuntu 9.10 all of a sudden when it loads says cant load x on display 0 and uses 1 instead in low graphics mode
<Roasted> rivoot - just sticking with one is something developers should be saying IF this isnt a good option to do, but theyre not, they seem to encourage it
<rivoot> Happehwalrus I don't remember, some friend lent it me for a while
<MikeChelen> trying to connect to a network printer that is behind a router, will DMZ work?
<khensthoth> Newbuntu2: Does playing the same audio in other audio player works?
<rivoot> Roasted But when you do it, you get this kind of issues >.< , I'm not saying you can't, but I prefer having just one
<gatess> hi
<Roasted> rivoot - well, thats why I have ubuntu on a 20gb partitiona nd kubuntu on a 20gb partition, sharing the same home directory on my main rig.
<Roasted> rivoot - this is just my spare rig I was trying to tinker with.
<khensthoth> scribawf: Which version of grub are you using?
<Roasted> rivoot - simply becuase Im a long time gnome user who has been playing with kde and I cant decide which I like more.
<mr2pek2> Does anyone know a workaround for a ATI R500 Chip (X1300) under Jaunty??? Maybe a radeon workaround???
<mipsirv> mr2pek2: what's the problem?
<rivoot> guntbert Thanks for pointing it out, I use like 4 different distros, so, you know, things vary from one to another x)
<Newbuntu2> khensthoth: yes
<Narusegawa> can you install mstcorefonts in the synaptic? can only see ttf-mscorefonts-installer and not just mstcorefonts on its own
<mr2pek2> mipsirv   when I upgraded to Jaunty i forgot that there is "limited" support for ati x1300 cards (and similar)
<rivoot> Roasted I've never tried KDE until last monday... I liked it, but not enough to leave my beloved gnome xD
<Random832> Narusegawa, huh? that's just a new name for the package that used to be called msttcorefonts
<rivoot> I had*
<Random832> naming conventions
<Newbuntu2> khensthoth: the same mp3 plays by default on totem movie player just fine
<mr2pek2> mipsirv  so now i, i can't install the propreritary driver, since the Catalyst 9.03 driver is not supported anymore in the new X
<guntbert> rivoot: indeed - and ubuntu is a bit peculiar in that regard - thats why it got my attention :-)
<mipsirv> hmm.. i have an HD3200...
<Narusegawa> Random832, ah right cool
<mr2pek2> so I am not able to run 3D stuff like OpenGL
<windvogel> Hi folks,,,
<mr2pek2> mipsirv so I am not able to run 3D stuff like OpenGL
<usser> mr2pek2, complain to ati.
<usser> mr2pek2, or try radeonhd driver
<windvogel> ping test
<mr2pek2> usser sure radeonhd driver would work?
<windvogel> sorry
<khensthoth> Newbuntu2: How did you install amarok?
<usser> mr2pek2, its experimental but its pretty much your only option
<apocalypt> mr2pek2 did u try this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<Newbuntu2> khensthoth: via ubuntu software center
<mr2pek2> usser i will see or give it a shot
<konbon> hello :)
<mr2pek2> apocalpt thanks for the link ... lets see what is says
<kid-kurupt> .
<konbon> question, how many linux patitions can i have in one hdd?
<khensthoth> Newbuntu2: Install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<konbon> i have a 500GB hdd and i want to have about 4 linux distros, is that possible?
<mipsirv> sorry i thought I may have had similar issues to you.. but apparently i was incorrect
<paschu> Hey guys, everytime i start ubuntu, the tasturlayout changes from german to american, what to do _
<mipsirv> konbon: 4 distros?
<mipsirv> depending on which distros you use.. that may not be possible
<mipsirv> esp if you plan to have full gui desktop
<apocalypt> Konbon i guess u can use 4 primary and 12 logical partitions
<konbon> bsd, centos, ubuntu and suse
<merciless> I am not able to mount my usb....it seems the problem is due to plugging it off from a windows system....i dont have access to a windows system now...can anyone help me fix this problem??
<paschu> Hey guys, everytime i start ubuntu, the tasturlayout changes from german to american, what to do _
<jetscreamer> no
<mipsirv> so.. you can probably use volume groups for the linux-based distros and partitions for the bsd
<jetscreamer> you can have 3 primary + logical on one hd or you can have 4 primary... the extended takes one of the primary places
<mipsirv> but i doubt you will fit them all if you do a full install complete with ide
<Newbuntu2> khensthoth: ok... 110MB, so it'll be a few mins. should that take care of it?
<konbon> Thanks for the info mipsirv
<konbon> i'll just go buy another hdd
<konbon> stick with ubuntu :)
<lorenzosu> In 9.04 can I increase the 'resolution' of the volume control, i.e how much the volume goes up/down at each step? It seems thy are very coarse.
<khensthoth> Newbuntu2: Reportedly so on Lunchpad bug system, confirm by 2 users. So it *should* work
<apocalypt> yeah jetscreamer i guess that was the right .lol
<guntbert> konbon: if it is just for testing/playing with them: think about virtualization
<paschu> How to change keyboardlayout_
<guntbert> paschu: system/prefrences/keyboard
<Natanael_L> My parents' said that their 9.10 laptop said something like "file is missing" during boot plus a counter that went to 100. I assume it was the file system check. This is the same laptop, I don't see any issued, Where's any logs for such checks?
<merciless> I am not able to mount my usb....it seems the problem is due to plugging it off from a windows system....i dont have access to a windows system now...can anyone help me fix this problem??
<konbon> guntbert: i need them for video editing, so, a vbox would not be enough, since i need the vieo cards full potential
<hattoricaca1> paschu: on gnome, system->preferences->keyboard
<Natanael_L> merciless: FAT file system on it?
<merciless> Nataneal_L; i am not sure..
<konbon> i'll just try to do all this in either ubuntu or suse
<Myth_> i have 2 HDD one with 2 OS ubntu and windows another HDD with documents, now i want install 9.10 clean. question: will installation delet documents from second HDD excuse for bad english
<paschu> hattoricaca1: and then_
<guntbert> konbon: and you want to do serious work on 4 distros? well its your time :-)
<Natanael_L> merciless: Have you reformatted it from within Linux? Else it's probably FAT
<konbon> Myth_: is the documents hdd a ext3 or ntfs?
<konbon> guntbert: more like just 2
<Guest47328> ji
<Guest47328> hi
<konbon> hi
<hattoricaca1> oaschu: go to "distributions" tab and add a new layout
<merciless> Nataneal_L; i can't format it...as I have important data that I need to work with...
<Natanael_L> Where can I find logs for the file system check during boot? Help? This is my parents' laptop, I don't wanna hear "what was it" for months
<Guest47328> could someone to hel me to configure my usb tv
<Myth_> konob: how to see that
<guntbert> konbon: so I persist: dual boot two and put the other ones into VMs
<Myth_> konbon: how to see that
<konbon> guntbert: i might just do that
<apocalypt> Natanael many logs u can find under /var/log
<Natanael_L> apocalypt: thanks, I'll check
<konbon> Myth_: in windows, go control panel
<konbon> the click on Admin Tools
<chris231989> Guest47328, what kind do you have?
<apocalypt> System error u will find under /var/log/kernlog i guess
<paschu> I cant change the layout, nothing works here
<Guest47328> hauppague hv-900.
<Natanael_L> apocalypt: This is FS check during boot
<pegasus3000> hola a todos quisiera hacer un servidor squid + dhcp con linux ubuntu 8.04 he estado tratando de hacerlo de un tutotial pero solo me sale el dhcp el squid no funciona alquien por favor me puede ayudar me puede aconsejar algun tutorial
<konbon> Myth_: then click on Computer managment
<maco> !es | pegasus3000
<ubottu> pegasus3000: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<guntbert> !es | pegasus3000
<Guest47328> i have been 2 days trying to configure tdt, I can only see analogig chanel
<konbon> Myth_: i'll just pm you, since its a windows thing
<Myth_> ok
<Jeje> vous aimez la dinde farçie?
<hattoricaca1> paschu: what distribution you have?
<merciless> Nataneal_L; so any idea
<maco> !fr |  jeje
<ubottu> jeje: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<paschu> hattoricaca1: Normal ubuntu
<Natanael_L> should I look for fsck?
<Jeje> maco, je te demande si tu aimes la dinde?
<hattoricaca1> paschu: sorry i mean "keyboard layout"
<chris231989> Guest47328, try this http://www.mythtv.co.nz/mythtv/2008/06/08/hauppauge-hvr-900-tuner-and-ubuntu-hardy/
<maco> Jeje: je ne parle pas francais
<silv3r00t> hi all them
<konbon> Myth_: if its a ext3, you can make a patition with gparted on ubuntu
<maco> Jeje: francais en #ubuntu-fr
<Jeje> maco, je pense que si!
<paschu> hattoricaca1: Wtf... somehow it works suddenly
<hattoricaca1> lol
<TheCash> Can anyone help me set my screen resolution to 1280x1024, but it the Display only goes to 1024x768
<Jeje> tu aimes les sardines en boite?
<konbon> Myth_: if not, you would need to ghost the ntfs and then partition the space required for the new install
<hattoricaca1> good then
<ircuser> How can I prevent/disable "rm -rf" to work on any directory file upto or before /<level1> ? (e.g. ought not to delete "/etc" or "/mnt" ).
<colin_> sooo anyone wanna help me with my problem
<Dr_Willis> ircuser:  you could make a bash shell that replaces the 'rm' command and does checking...
<guntbert> !ops | Jeje insists on talking random stuff in french
<ubottu> Jeje insists on talking random stuff in french: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<maco> guntbert: i think jeje isnt getting the point that they need to go to #ubuntu-fr
<ircuser> Dr_Willis: thanks. I will try it then
<carlos_ub> hi, hauppage hv900
<TheCash> Can anyone help me set my screen resolution to 1280x1024, but it the Display only goes to 1024x768
<rivoot> what's your problem, colin_
<apocalypt> Natanael u can try this (more /var/log/kernlog |grep fsck
<guntbert> maco: he was told many times during the last hours
<rivoot> TheCash , have you checked your VGA drivers?
<TheCash> no...
<rivoot> what vga do you have?
<TheCash> i just install ubuntu  yesterday
<colin_> ok so i have a audio problem where my sound comes out my headphones when their pluged in and my speakers
<TheCash> im not sure
<colin_> how do i fix
<TheCash> how do I find out?
<konbon> guys, whats the terminal command for listing the hard drives?
<boris-migs> can someone here help me?
<konbon> boris-migs: we can try :)
<thevishy> ask away
<thevishy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rivoot> TheCash try this: system->administration->hardware controller or something like that (my ubuntu is in spanish=
<mipsirv> so using gnome.. does anyone else have serious issues with empathy popup notifications or notifications in general.. for example sometimes they don't popup.. if you put your mouse over them they disappear.. incoming calls through configured sip accounts give almost no notifications etc?
<Dr_Willis> konbon:  sudo fdisk -l     is one command.
<tonyyarusso> konbon: depends on what kind of list you're going for.
<apocalypt> Konbon u can try fdisk -l
<boris-migs> Why can i not save images into my "wallpaper" directory?
<silv3r00t> I have small problem :)   when I install ubuntu from any Cd or dvd (32bit)  on my pc >>>the cd boot and  i choic lang and  install on the hard stop prossing install withe blank screen black
<thevishy> what error are u getting ?
<konbon> thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> konbon: I can think of at least fdisk -l, ls /dev/sd*, blkid, and mount
<mipsirv> I can't seem to find any useful information on making this work.. I can't even figure out what packages I need installed.. notification-daemon? notify-osd? libnotify?
<konbon> ok
<Jeje> thanks you =)
<mipsirv> it is absolutely worthless atm..
<bllz> silve3r00t:  what are your hardware specs?
<rivoot> silv3r00t Have you checked your cd?
<thevishy> in gnome there is an add option to add the image to the directory
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  what wallpaper directory? If you mean the 'system' directory /usr/share/whatever   its because its a system dir. and not writeable by users
<hian> #ubuntu-br
<boris-migs> so how do I make it so i can writeable?
<thevishy> gnome desktop right click and change background has this option
<hian> Algum br?
<thevishy> i think u can write as a root
<thevishy> with sudo command
<guntbert> !br | hian
<ubottu> hian: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rivoot> boris, save them in your Pictures directory and add them manually 8)
<grawity> mipsirv: libnotify is the library. And notification-daemon with notify-osd are two of the daemons that show the actual popups. notify-osd shows pretty black ones, notification-daemon is older but still used sometimes.
<thevishy> boris-migs, try sudo copy and see
<ardchoille> !sudo | boris-migs
<ubottu> boris-migs: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<paschu> Hey guys, every game which requieres 3D graphics are lagging, what to do?
<hian> #ubuntu-br
<Natanael_L> apocalypt: EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<boris-migs> so what command would i use? I am trying to copy the image from a website
<konbon> paschu: check for the latest driver
<paschu> konbon, how to?
<mikejet> Why can't I play this? I've installed mediabuntu / w64codecs, vlc-mozilla-plugin, nearly everything.  http://www.bloomberg.com/avp/avp.htm?clipSRC=LiveBTV
<dustan> how do you open a folder as root
<thevishy> try this first boris , copy the image to desktop and then right click somewhere in desktop and oen change desktop background , there in pictures section try to add the image
<silv3r00t> my hardware is good intel processer 2800 (32) with 2048 gb ram with muilty super dvd wr
<filip__> does anyone know how can i see the lobbies to myspace and facebook zynga poker cant figure it out?
<thevishy> that might be a simple solution
<boris-migs> I am going to post the error message i get when i try to save an image into the directory
<konbon> paschu: 1sec, checking on mine :P
<boris-migs> /home/boris-migs/images/wallpapers/shared/backgrounds/linux-wallpaper-for-beginners.jpg could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder.
<boris-migs> Change the folder properties and try again, or try saving in a different location.
<ardchoille> boris-migs: first you need to save the image to a directory somewhere and then: sudo cp /path/image.ext /usr/share/backgrounds
<jtaji> mikejet: it's looking for Windows Media Speech something... no work here either
<filip__> im new to ubuntu
<Narusegawa> How can I get both Analog AND Digital IEC958 output?
<hattoricaca1> dustan: alt+f2, gksu nautilus <folder>, press enter
<hian> #ubuntu-br
<boris-migs> sudo cp? what does cp stand for?
<ardchoille> cp = copy
<maco> boris-migs: CoPy
<Natanael_L> silv3r00t: 2045 gb? You mean MB?
<Natanael_L> *2028
<Natanael_L> gaaah
<bllz> cp = captain picard
<maco> boris-migs: also there is ls (LiSt) and mv (MoVe)
<boris-migs> but it shouldnt be so difficult. I've had linux before and it allowed me to save images directly without using a terminal
<mipsirv> grawity: so it is up to the app on which one is used?
<konbon> paschu: System / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<silv3r00t> yes
<thevishy> ubuntu has some privileges with such things I suppose
<maco> boris-migs: its the fact that youre trying to put the the image in a root-owned directory
<grawity> mipsirv: Well, Ubuntu only comes with notify-osd
<mikejet> this guy claims to have fixed the problem, but this isn't working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437980
<boris-migs> why am i not granted the privilege to manipulate my directories as i like?
<grawity> mipsirv: If two are installed ... dunno. I have no idea which is chosen.
<boris-migs> maco, so how do i log on as root?
<paschu> konbon, Somehow it doesnt work
<maco> boris-migs: you don't
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  thats how security works.
<ardchoille> !root | boris-migs Please read this webpage, it will explain a lot
<maco> boris-migs: you can seti it up so you have a way to launch the filebrowser as root though
<ubottu> boris-migs Please read this webpage, it will explain a lot: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mipsirv> once I install or uninstall.. is there something I should do to start them?
<filip__> does anyone know how can i see the lobbies for synga poker for myspace and facebook ?
<maco> boris-migs: add "gksudo nautilus" to the menu
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  users shouldent be messing with system directories. Keep your wallpapers in your own home directory.
<paschu> konbon, It says that im not using property drivers (or something like that :D)
<boris-migs> lol matrix newb
<maco> !noob | boris-migs
<ubottu> boris-migs: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<boris-migs> lol
<filip__> anybody there
<grawity> maco: Even if they're applied to yourself?
<konbon> paschu: select the latest version of the driver and click "activate"
<konbon> i think its activate
<maco> grawity: hmm good question... i didnt think boris-migs was doing so though...
<paschu> konbon, There arent no drivers
<boris-migs> why is noob not welcomed in this channel? come on everyone on the net uses that word
<andrew_> help
<andrew_> i have a kernel panic
<filip__> help
<maco> boris-migs: it's a pejorative
<maco> andrew_: reboot
<boris-migs> maco, sorry to ask this but what does pejorative mean?
<hattoricaca1> lol
<filip__> help
<Guest50467> i tried (this is andrew, i got rem=named...)
<maco> boris-migs: word used insultingly
<Guest50467> renamed*
<maco> Guest50467: you pressed the power button or yanked the plug and it didnt turn off??
<Natanael_L> apocalypt: I found another kernel.log :/ :P
<maco> Guest50467: a kernel panic is like a blue screen of death. not much to do aobut it unless you're a kernel hacker, except file a bug
<boris-migs> maco, so what if i use it in a positive context. for instance "We should not use the word "noob" in here because it is a prejorative"
<Guest50467> hmm
<maco> boris-migs: then you'd be ubottu :)
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  stick to 'tech support'  please.
<guntbert> !ot | boris-migs
<ubottu> boris-migs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<perlsyntax> How do i install Tor?
<konbon> paschu: what video card is it?
<maco> perlsyntax: tor has its own repository for ubuntu packages
<perlsyntax> for 9.04
<grawity> perlsyntax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<maco> perlsyntax: check their website
<Guest50467> i had installed a gfx card and then turned off and removed it
<boris-migs> or another example. I boris-migs shall not use the word "noob" in this channel because it is offensive.
<guntbert> boris-migs: please stop that
<canthus13> Can anyone recommend a good command-line google talk client?
<paschu> konbon, uhm, i think its intel 945
<boris-migs> Ok i will stop making examples of sentences with the word "noob" in it
<VirusTB> hey once i install the VirtualMachine  in Virtual Box.. can i delet the ISO from my HDD ?
<Guest50467> is there anything at all i can do about my kernel panic?
<grawity> canthus13: mcabber is very small. There's "finch" that's very similar to Pidgin. Also, cabber and centerim-utf8.
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:   you should be able to. but you may want to keep the iso around.
<boris-migs> how can i access my kernel so i can reprogram it?
<Dr_Willis> !kernel | boris-migs
<ubottu> boris-migs: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<canthus13> grawity: Cool. Thanks. :)
<silv3r00t> exit
<ardchoille> boris-migs: Wait, you were just asking what cp meant and how to copy to a system dir and now you want to program your kernel??
<boris-migs> yes
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis, yea i'll save it on an EX HDD or something incase
<boris-migs> i learn fast
<hattoricaca1> he learns fat
<guntbert> boris-migs: this channel is for support, please take random chatter elsewhere
<konbon> paschu: you sure thats the video card or the chip set?
<grawity> boris-migs: So, "program" as in "write your own from zero"?
<Guest50467> hello?
<boris-migs> grawity, yes from zero
<Dr_Willis> Hello!
<mipsirv> grawity: if someone tries to chat you new or call you via sip.. do you get some sort of notification? or does the icon next to the user blink in the empathy window with no other notification?
<paschu> konbon, chip set - its an netbook
<Guest50467> HELLO! can anyone see what i type?
<konbon> paschu: Ah ok. Checking... brb
<Dr_Willis> Guest50467:  what if we say no? :)
<guntbert> Guest50467: we hear you
<Guest50467> ok
<khensthoth> mipsirv: Do you get any sort of notification through the Indicator Applet?
<Guest50467> is there anyway to fix a kernel panic?
<boris-migs> /home/boris-migs/images/wallpapers/shared/backgrounds/linux-wallpaper-for-beginners.jpg could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder.
<boris-migs> Change the folder properties and try again, or try saving in a different location.
<boris-migs> how do i fix that error ^^^
<guntbert> Guest50467: you have been told: just reboot
<Guest50467> i'll try
<boris-migs> reboot dont work
<boris-migs> i've tried
<konbon> paschu: try reconfiguring the X-Server
<konbon> paschu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  try just saveing it to /home/boris-migs firsst.
<konbon> in terminal
<ardchoille> boris-migs: several people have told you how to use sudo, please listen when someone gives you an answer
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  if that works.. check permissions on the other dierctories.
<paschu> konbon, and then?
<boris-migs> dr_willis, yea it works when i save it to other directories but i need it in the wallpapers folder so i can set it up as my desktop wallpaper
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  that path seems a little extreme.
<Natanael_L> bye
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  you can set it up as wallpaper. no matter where its saved to.
<konbon> paschu: log off, log back on and try the game
<boris-migs> dr_willis, how do i do that?
<boris-migs> dr_willies, when i right click on the desktop i go to preferences and wallpapers and it doesnt give me an option to browse other folders
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  double click on the image and the default image viewer tool has an option in itss menus.. Or use the 'add' button in the change wallpaper tool.
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  or jusst try drag/dropping it to the wallpaper toolwindoes
<boris-migs> dr_willies, yea i save the image into another directory(which works) then i open two file managers and try to drag and drop and it tells me a different error message "permission denied"
<andrew_> ok im bak
<andrew_> rebooting does fix the panic
<Ollie> boris-migs, why not just change the permissions of /home/boris-migs/images/wallpapers/shared/backgrounds ?
<Guest11061> it panics evrytime i reboot
<boris-migs> how do i do that
<Ollie> chmod or chown
<boris-migs> chmod?
<Ollie> sudo chown -R /home/boris-migs/images/wallpapers/shared/backgrounds && sudo chmod -R 770 /home/boris-migs/images/wallpapers/shared/backgrounds
<boris-migs> ollie, so i go into the terminal and type chmod. is that it?
<boris-migs> ollie, holy crap thats alot of writing. do i have to write that everytime i want to save an image?
<Guest11061> i get kernel panics everytime o boot!
<Ollie> that would give you read/write access to it, assuming your the owner
<Ollie> no, just the once
<boris-migs> ollie, dude that is gay.
<boris-migs> ollie, do you got any better advice?
<grawity> Ollie: You forgot that 'chown' requires to specify the user:group.
<guntbert> Guest11061: have you been Guest50467 ?
<hattoricaca1> borings-migs: i suggest you rewrite your kernel to avoid permissions on /home/borings-migs/images/wallpapers/shared/backgrounds
<Guest11061> yes
<grawity> boris-migs: Uh, learn to copy-paste.
<Guest11061> why does it keep renaming me
<scalaLove> how to run a file from terminal? i have a file of 30 lines instalation for haskel and its IDE
<Ollie> hah yeah, i forgot the user:group.
<furythor> Does anyone here have "button extension" btnx in use ?
<guntbert> Guest11061: you are not registered with freenode?
<Ollie> boris-migs, copypaste this: sudo chown -R boris-migs:boris-migs /home/boris-migs/images/wallpapers/shared/backgrounds && sudo chmod -R 770 /home/boris-migs/images/wallpapers/shared/backgrounds
<Guest11061> oh
<boris-migs> damn i cant believe linux has so many restrictions, i mean FFS i am just trying to save an image off the web
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  you some how made some directories that got the wrong permissions/ownership.   where did you get the path /home/boris-migs/imatges/wallpapers/shared/backgrounds from?
<pdragon_> im having a problem with ebox not showing right
<scalaLove> how to run a file from terminal? i have a file of 30 lines instalation for haskel and its IDE
<Guest11061> do u have any idea on my kernel panic problems?
<skyl> running the rt kernel with JACK .. my mouse is now really slow .. is there a way that I can restart the mouse stuff without rebooting?
<pdragon_> No such daemon: ebox.apache2-user
<skyl> even when I stop JACK my mouse is borked
<boris-migs> dr_willis i dont know man, i just barely installed linux today
<konbon> paschu: everything better now?
<paschu> konbon, im still trying out
<Y_Guy> I need some help using mysql on ubuntu server edition - not sure how to get to the promt, giving me errors such as "can't use socket"
<guntbert> Guest11061: about your kernel panic: try to tell us as much as possible about the lines before that panic
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  then  its very likely you are doing somthing very basic wrong. I suggest exploring linux a bit more and learning how the filesystem is laid out.
<boris-migs> ollie, i cant copy and paste that when i right click it doesnt give me an option to copy. is there another way?
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  that path you give makes no sence.
<skyl> Y_Guy, maybe something is already running there (guess)
<trism> scalaLove: ./filename if it is set to executable, but haskell is in the repos if you want it (sudo apt-get install hugs; or sudo apt-get install ghc6)
<Ollie> boris-migs, xchat auto copies into the clipboard selected text
<furythor> Y_guy you trying to connect to server from another machine ?
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  I keep all my user wallpapers in /home/USERNAME/wallpapers
<Y_Guy> yes im remote
<skyl> I guess I will have to reboot or I can restart the mouse infrastructure?
<scalaLove> trism haskell is in repos yes but i want ide
<boris-migs> Dr_willis that path i gave you is copy and pasted from an error message, i am using crunchbang linux if that makes a difference
<paschu> konbon, Its just a little bit better ... a little little bit
<trism> scalaLove: what is the name of the ide?
<furythor> then you need to lift restriction of "localhost" only connections
<skyl> scalaLove, vim is the IDE for all time
<Y_Guy> what's the command to do so?
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:   Theres no real reason to keep them in that place.  Make a wallpapers directory, and copy them to it.
<Guest11061> when i boot ubuntu i get this: 1. bios screen. 2. blinking white cursor 3. white ubuntu logo 4. blinking cursor. 5. 2 frozen cursors, one on the side, another in the middle.
<scalaLove> leksah
<paschu> konbon, The sound is lagging too
<bllz> Does ubuntu generally support integrated audio chipsets?
<pdragon_> yes
<scalaLove> skyl isnt netbeans better?
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  i suggest using the normal ubuntu also, and not using crunchbang
<mazda01> my jaunty install won't install any kernel past 2.6.28-15-generic. well, if I do uname -r, it shows that kernel but when I run apt-get update, it fails to install -15, -16, and  -17. i can post log's if needed. any thoughts?
<tsoiland>  Hi, I'm trying out ekiga on ubuntu 9.04 and I can't connect to the echo test. It doesn't give an error or anything.. I was able to call my laptop, but I think maby that was direct through some auto discovery stuff..
<boris-migs> dr_willies so what you are saying is to delete the current wallpaper directory and remake another one then try copying into it?
<Dr_Willis> bllz:  yes.  a great many of them
<furythor> you need to edit mysql config file, usually in /etc/mysql and look for "bind address", you can get more information with man mysql
<Y_Guy> thanks furythor
<skyl> scalaLove, I don't know, but I would never admit that any mechanism for editing text is superior to vim and the gnu-linux command line
<bllz> Dr_Willis:  okay thanks!  Is there a place where I can check if my chipset is supported?
<boris-migs> dr_willis, what are the advantages of using ubuntu rather than crunchbang?
<furythor> np
<apocalypt> bllz i guess it depends on the chipset
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  just make a directory in your home dir called 'wallpapers' and keep the stuff there.  But i dont use crunchbang it could be they got some special stuff setup.
<cactuz> ubuntu can't play mp3s
<Dr_Willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cactuz> im on the liveCD karmic
<guntbert> Y_Guy: edit /etc/mysql/my.conf, put a # infront of the line containing bind-address           = 127.0.0.1
<cactuz> help me
<scalaLove> skyl, command line you mean the terminal?
<bllz> cactuz:  you need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<apocalypt> but like DR_Willis said..the most of these are supported
<khensthoth> cactuz: Got ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<hattoricaca1> scalaLove:  simple gedit will do too, i practive haskell using it and cmdline
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  well for starters Ubuntu is supported in this channel.. Crunchbang is NOT - you should go to the crunchbang channel
<skyl> scalaLove, right
<cactuz> bllz: how to do it
<cactuz> khensthoth: ah no ...
<pdragon_> dose anyone know about ebox
<furythor> yeah, that is exact...
<Guest11061> cactuz, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<bllz> cactuz:  through apt-get
<boris-migs> dr_willis, ok ima go try the advice ya'll gave me.
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:  and ubuntu is a 'full featured desktop' crunchbang is more minimal and expects the user to know a bit more linux
<bllz> cactuz:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu restricted extras
<scalaLove> skyl terminal is anoying man, i press ctr c to copy text and it exits scala mode or whatever language i am in
<guntbert> !ebox | pdragon_
<ubottu> pdragon_: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<skyl> anyone know about my mouse going all crufty with the realtime kernel ... how to restart the mouse stuff without rebooting?
<bllz> apocalypt:  is there a comprehnsive list somehwere?
<boris-migs> does anyone here have a PS3? i want to install yellow dog linux on it
<Dr_Willis> !ps3 | boris-migs
<ubottu> boris-migs: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<skyl> scalaLove, shift+ctrl+C
<bllz> boris-migs:  this is an ubuntu support channel
<cactuz> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<guntbert> but pdragon_ it is in no way a replacement for webmin
<scalaLove> hattoricaca1 gedit is?
<furythor> does anyone here have button extension tool in use ?
<boris-migs> #ubuntu-ps3
<maco> cactuz: left synaptic or the updater or software center open?
<hattoricaca1> scalaLove: you can use shift-insert topaste, ctrl-ins to copy it works a charm
<bllz> cactuz;  read it.  you're already installing something. wait until it's over
<Guest11061>  when i boot ubuntu i get this: 1. bios screen. 2. blinking white cursor 3. white ubuntu logo 4. blinking cursor. 5. 2 frozen cursors, one on the side, another in the middle.
<Dr_Willis> boris-migs:   /join #whatever  :)
<skyl> I guess I have to restart ... see you guys on the flip ...
<cactuz> bllz: no im not
<pdragon_> No such daemon: ebox.apache2-user
<bllz> cactuz:  apparently you are.  Are you running updates?
<cactuz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/sda1/var/lib/portage$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted
<bllz> cactuz:  or reboot
<hattoricaca1> scalaLove: a gtk based editor with keyword hihgligting, very light editor
<maco> cactuz: possibly the update manager is checking for new updates in the background. wait a few minutes and try again
<cactuz> bllz: i had the gui for apt open that's all
<Y_Guy> guntbert: same error
<guntbert> Guest11061: the critical part should be immediately before the "kernel panic" happens
<maco> cactuz: you cant have the gui for apt open at the same time as you use apt in the command line
<bllz> cactuz:  synaptic?  just open the terminal and run the command
<cactuz> bllz: how about that second error
<scalaLove> hattoricaca1 u r crazy if you use terminal as programmer, it is a one line guy, once you type some you cant change
<cactuz> bllz: yes i've done that
<cactuz> bllz: E: couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted
<scalaLove> and not to mention no color and losing myself with lots of parenthesis
<cryan_> hello guys
<grawity> scalaLove: Oh you know so little about it.
<mazda01> anyone please help with kernel failing to install. been dealing with this for a long time. http://pastebin.com/f4c8674b3
<ardchoille> cactuz: it's ubuntu-restricted-extras
<maco> cactuz: its ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> cactuz:  its 'ubuntu-restricted-extrass'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<grawity> scalaLove: Start with 'vim'.
<Guest11061> hmmm, is there a way to boot without a gui? just text boot?
<maco> Dreamglider: -s
<trism> scalaLove: actually vim has full syntax highlighting as well as paren matching
<Dr_Willis> cactuz:  try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-res<tab> :)
<bllz> cactuz:  enable the 3rd party repositories under "software sources" in the Administration > Preferences menu
<maco> Guest11061: uninstall gdm and itll just leave you at a text login
<erUSUL> Guest11061: recovery mode
<cryan_> how can speak german
<maco> cryan_: #ubuntu-de
<scalaLove> grawity: maybe there is a book on programing in terminal? come on what can terminal offer man?
<erUSUL> !de | cryan_
<ubottu> cryan_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<cactuz> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> Guest11061:  you can disable gdm service if you wanted to. dont need to 'remove gdm'
<bllz> !de|cryan_
<hattoricaca1> scalaLove: trism is right too, vim is THE editor
<cactuz> tab doesnt work
<Guest11061> i cant get booted tho
<maco> cactuz: if its a fresh install run "sudo apt-get update" first
<Guest11061> i have kernel panics when i boot
<maco> cactuz: since it wont know about the package list til you do that
<Dr_Willis> cactuz: it dident complete the package name? odd - it does here.
<cryan_> ok thanks
<cactuz> maco yes
<hattoricaca1> gedit is fine for quick edits tho
<Guest11061> i'll try recovery mode. brb
<grawity> scalaLove: Here, http://existence.binaryhex.com/~grawity/pix/4b1ac97a:insanity.png
<scalaLove> what to do in ubuntu when a package configuration window shows up?
<cactuz> im starving what should i eat today? i live in chinatown
<mazda01> cactuz, tab does work with aptitude. sudo aptitude install -s ubuntu-restricted   (tab)
<cactuz> and im poor
<furythor> !btnx
<maco> Dr_Willis: a default install wont
<elnovato> How to setup displaylink in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<maco> Dr_Willis: you need to install bash-completion first
<grawity> scalaLove: IRC, media player, and writing a perl script, all terminal-only.
<Dr_Willis> maco:  default install? whats that.. :)
<guntbert> Y_Guy: there was a misinterpretation on my side: please have a look into the logs on the server (in /var/log/mysql)
<mazda01> cactuz, don't use the -s though, that's only to run a test run and not install anything. it's just to show you what aptitude would do.
<mazda01> anyone please help with kernel failing to install. been dealing with this for a long time. http://pastebin.com/f4c8674b3
<cactuz> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<scalaLove> grawity :) wooow, a book to learn on terminal please?
<cactuz> update finished
<ardchoille> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Y_Guy> nothing guntbert
<bllz> cactuz:  I just told you, you have to enable the 3rd party repositories under "software sources"
<maco> cactuz: is Restricted enabled in system -> adminitration -> software sources ?
<precious_0018> can anyone help me? I just installed ubuntu on another computer and I don't know how to connect to a wireless network
<maco> cactuz: correction, is multiverse enabled?
<robbmunson> !wireless | precious_0018
<ubottu> precious_0018: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bllz> cactuz:  go to Administration > Preferences > software sources
<guntbert> !terminal | scalaLove
<ubottu> scalaLove: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cactuz> then what
<maco> cactuz: bllz means system -> administration -> software sources
<cactuz> which tab
<grawity> scalaLove: The editor is 'vim', the IRC client is 'irssi', the media player is 'ncmpc'.
<bllz> cactuz:  yes, sorry! lol
<bllz> maco:  thanks for the correction!
<cactuz> what tab?!?!?1?
<bllz> cactuz:  third party software
<Y_Guy> guntbert: I looked in the logs - there's nothing there
<bllz> enable it
<guntbert> Y_Guy: nothing? is the directory not there? is it empty? are the files empty?
<bllz> check both boxes
<maco> cactuz: hit the checkbox for multiverse on the first tab
<Guest11061> i cant get to grub to boot in recovery mode
<Y_Guy> guntbert: directory is there, but empty
<Y_Guy> no files
<maco> cactuz: it says "software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)"
<scalaLove> grawity wow cool by the way i am ubuntu newbie just removed windows forever
<valros> does the clamav on the repo's include dictionaries for windows virus's?
<robbmunson> valros: as far as I know yes :)
<bllz> valros:  i believe so, yes
<maco> valros: thats all it includes, AFAIK
<valros> k
<Dr_Willis> valros:  thats what 99% of its definitions are. :)
<cactuz> ok done
<cactuz> now update again?
<valros> lol inorite
<guntbert> Y_Guy: then please look into /var/log/syslog
<Dr_Willis> valros:  perhaps 99.99999999% :)
<maco> valros: its for protecting windows users of your linux mailservers from getting screwed
<furythor> Y_guy what is problem you are having ?
<bllz> cactuz:  now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<ardchoille> cactuz: yes
<bllz> sorry "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Y_Guy> furythor: socket error when connecting to mysql
<Y_Guy> guntbert: will do
<cactuz> ok its restricted r downloading
<apocalypt> valros are there other viruses beside windows?
<furythor> hmm
<valros> is clamtk a good frontend for it?
<furythor> from remote ?
<cactuz> how do i know how many get's its going to do
<furythor> did you check that "bind adress" and comment it out ?
<bllz> cactuz:  i'm not sure what you mean by "how many gets"
<robbmunson> valros: its one of the best :)
<ardchoille> apocalypt: there aren't any active viruses for linux
<valros> well, theres maybe 7 linux virus's in labs, and about 1000 mac ones i beleive
<Dr_Willis> cactuz:  it gets about 300+mb of stuff if i rember right
<cactuz> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main java-common 0.30ubuntu5 [80.3kB] Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse sun-java6-jre 6-15-1 [6,421kB]
<Y_Guy> furythor: yes, done
<scalaLove> is there a program in ubuntu that takes a snapshot and hosts it on net automaticaly?
<StaticPhilly> evening all, can anyone tell me why on updating a vps that was running 9.04 to 9.10 the kernel logging daemon would fail to start
<apocalypt> thats tight arfchoille
<Y_Guy> guntbert: what am i looking for exactly
<cactuz> how many get's?
<furythor> and still no connection ?
<apocalypt> *right
<maco> valros: closer to 30 linux viruses have been in the wild total ever... but not simultaneously
<furythor> what version you are using ?
<puff> When I right-click the desktop background and select change desktop background, it lists some images I've used in the past.  Where does that get stored?
<Y_Guy> furythor: correct, please highlight, missing your lines :P
<Dr_Willis> cactuz:  it proberly said right befor it started downloading..
<Y_Guy> furythor: not sure which version
<valros> that must be a huge dictionary for theyre footprints
<cactuz> Need to get 39.3MB/43.0MB of archives. After this operation, 120MB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]? yes
<valros> lol
<guntbert> furythor: Y_Guy: I suspect the mysql server isn't running at all
<bllz> cactuz:  oh, there's no real way of knowing ahead of time.  it'll probably take a few minutes
<Y_Guy> guntbert: possible - i have barely touched it
<bllz> cactuz:  it's downloading a bunch of codecs from the internet
<furythor> y_GUY I belive that issue here is that you need to open port from firewall, since it can be in full block mode most cases
<scalaLove> is there a program in ubuntu that takes a snapshot and hosts it on net automaticaly?
<Y_Guy> furythor: definitely not that
<guntbert> furythor: but his /var/log/mysql is empty
<robbmunson> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<scalaLove> what does this mean http://img193.imageshack.us/i/screenshoton.png/
<robbmunson> hmm..not what I was looking for..
<apocalypt> scalaLove try www.kubuntuguide.org there u will find most of things u need
<furythor> Y_guy have you restarted mysql server after changes ?
<apocalypt> or ubuntuguide
<Y_Guy> i don't think so furythor, whats the command?
<valros> scalaLove: i highly doubt it, however a script might not be too hard, is the computer taking the snapshot also the webserver?
<scalaLove> yes
<furythor> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<hattoricaca1> scalaLove: i think there's a gnome-do plugin that lets you do that
<Dr_Willis> scalaLove:  looks like you are installing a mail server.... :) may as well hit 'ok' and go on..
<jeeves_Moss> is there a streaming media server that allows you to admin the streaming server (for the internet) from a web interface, and the player of it is web baised as well?
<furythor> y_guy it should autocomplete lines when you press tab
<Y_Guy> success furythor, guntbert
<scalaLove> Dr_Willis i click on ok but nothing
<Y_Guy> thanks very much guys
<maco> furythor: only if you have bash-completion installe
<maco> d
<Dr_Willis> scalaLove:  its a TEXT based gui.. use tab key. and hit enter.. Not the mouse
<furythor> Y_guy now can connect your server ?
<Guest11061> how do i get grub so i can boot in recovery mode?
<guntbert> !yay |Y_Guy
<ubottu> Y_Guy: Glad you made it! :-)
<valros> so, clamtk doesnt give you any idea of whats being scanned? it just takes off?
<guntbert> furythor: you know, <tab> completion works here (for nicks) as well?
<Dr_Willis> valros:   theres also a kde front end.. but i recall just using the cli version
<zedkappa> is there a way to use a proxy in terminal? ive applied proxy settings system-wide and used the 'export http_proxy=xxx.x.x.x:xxxx' command with no success.
<Y_Guy> yes i can furythor :)
<elnovato> How to setup displaylink in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<furythor> guntbert: I did not know that
<apocalypt> Guest if u boot your system there is the Grub. one of the lines shows u your ubuntu in recovery mode
<Laurenceb_> hi
<apocalypt> choose this
<furythor> always to learn something new :D
<zedkappa> hi
<Laurenceb_> I have a cooling issue
<skyl_> ssavelan, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
<Guest11061> i doesn't show grub it goes straight to booting
<guntbert> furythor: it makes things a lot easier :-)
<Laurenceb_> if my processor is going full out, the temperature can go about 65C
<skyl_> what is going on with ubuntu forums?  why can I never post?  I never spammed or did anything bad :(
<furythor> guntbert: exatly
<Laurenceb_> then the fan throttles down
<Y_Guy> guntbert: furythor - I'm trying to install phpbb3 - it still doesn't detect a database
<Laurenceb_> and the tamperature can shoot up to 90C
<Y_Guy> though i got into the mysql prompt and created one
<Laurenceb_> way too hot
<Laurenceb_> is this at all fixable?
<apocalypt> then u have to fix your grub i guess. try it with livecd and google
<furythor> Y_Guy: you making website ?
<Laurenceb_> if there some fan throttling lookup table or something?
<Laurenceb_> or is it all done in hardware?
<Y_Guy> furythor: installing phpbb3
<guntbert> !lamp | Y_Guy there is an easier way
<ubottu> Y_Guy there is an easier way: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Laurenceb_> is seems above T_cpu=65C, fan power goes to about 20%
<Y_Guy> guntbert: I'm almost done - would rather not do that
<furythor> Y_Guy: I am thinking that do you need just forums, or want to get some other functionality as well
<Guest11061> PLEASE! how do u bot in recovery mode, grubs doesn't show when i bott
<Laurenceb_> this is an acer aspire 5101
<Y_Guy> furythor: i need a database for the forums, guntbert: php already working, as is apache
<skyl_> anyway, someone can tell this person to run with sudo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453486 :D
<robbmunson> !lostgrub| Guest11061
<skyl_> !realtime
<Guest11061> ?
<robbmunson> !grub|Guest11061
<ubottu> Guest11061: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<skyl_> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<Laurenceb_> ubuntu 8.04
<valros> is there a fix yet for: sudo modprobe it87
<robbmunson> see first link Guest11061
<guntbert> Y_Guy: understandable - but beyond my experience
<apocalypt> guest did u see the grub after reboot
<Guest11061> no i dont have windows installed
<precious_0018> can someone help me? I'm new and I don't know what to do to connect to wireless internet. I tried looking at the documentation and it did me no good. Does someone have the time to walk me through?
<scalaLove> does anyone here uses mouse at all?
<robbmunson> Guest11061: so I take it you installed windows after you installed ubuntu?
<Y_Guy> ok guntbert, thanks for all your help
<valros> precious_0018: do you know how to get to the terminal?
<guntbert> Y_Guy: Good luck :-)
<apocalypt> scalaLove what u are looking for
<andre> ive just installed ubuntu in my pc. just great.
<Guest11061> no i did not install windows. i need to get at grub to boot in recovery mode to see if i can boot w/0 kernel panics!
<precious_0018> sorry,no. I'm brand new
<bllz> cactuz:  any luck?
<Y_Guy> guntbert: thanks :)
<bllz> precious_0018:  is your card supported?
<valros> applications menu >> accessories >> terminal
<furythor> Y_guy are you installing PHPBB3 to server machine (apache, php) or to some remote machine ? Also have you installed phpmyadmin to create databases ?
<apocalypt> Guest if u boot your system did u see grub. there are many menu entries
<Guest11061> no
<robbmunson> Guest11061: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode See these pages :)
<apocalypt> no Grub?
<Y_Guy> furythor: installing to a server machine, but remotely - no i have not installed phpmyadmin
<dtoole> WOW... So I just tried to restart the machine on my friends computer and got prompted to log other users out.  I hit the cancel button so I could ask them first and was placed immidiately into another users account...  Seems like a security bug big time...
<Guest11061> i dont see this tho: Grub loading stage1.5
<Guest11061> Grub loading, please wait...
<Guest11061> Press ESC to enter the menu
<heroin> Hey, i have a ubuntu minimal server install (6.10) fresh install. I know want to ENABLE a wireless connection. Only problem is, its a USB stick which came from my ISP w. my router. It auto-works under windows. I pop it in, it installs the drivers by itself and thats it. How can i get this to work under ubuntu, through terminal?
<robbmunson> Guest11061: read my wiki pages please :) (They can help you considering you said you can see the "hit esc" section) :)
<zenwryly> Anyone know of a program that will try passwords *similar* to a given password.  Apparently I managed to enter a *slightly* wrong pasword twice when setting it.
<guntbert> dtoole: what OS?
<furythor> Y_guy I am not expert but for PHPBB3 to see database, you need actually create one on your MySQL server, which is easiest to be done with phpmyadmin you should be able to install on host with apt-get install phpmyadmin
<apocalypt> guest the problem is your grub doesn't find your system. with ESC u can open the menu to said where your grub is
<Guest11061> NO I CANNOT SEE THE HIT ESC SECTION!
<apocalypt> most HD0.0 or HD0.1
<maco> Guest11061: just kinda hold down esc at boot maybe?
<maco> Guest11061: i know its a really short timeout on grub2 but its possible
<Guest11061> OK I'LL GO TRY THAT BRB
<Y_Guy> furythor: database is created on my mysql server using the mysql prompt - not being recognized by phpbb install.php - now installing phpmyadmin to see if it helps
<robbmunson> maco: thanks....
<Blue1> is there a way to flush dns cache for firefox?
<furythor> Y_Guy: basically MySQL server install few databases for ROOT user, which aren't usually visible for others, so for them there is no database available
<alain_> nick maisondouf
<MusicGenius> does karmic use xorg.conf?
<Y_Guy> furythor: ok, give me a minute to test this out using phpmyadmin, i'll get back to you, thanks for everything :)
<apocalypt> Blue1 crtl+F5 flushes the firefox cache. i don't if there is an dns cache just for firefox
<apocalypt> i guess there isn't lol
<apocalypt> +know
<khensthoth> MusicGenius: Not really, but you can if you want to.
<Adantan_Alex> Hey guys, I have a question, I was wondering how to download, install and use RealVNC by using the terminal?
<furythor> Y_Guy: np, been running own server for while so got used to these things...
<MusicGenius> im trying to install ati radeon 7k in ubuntu karmic and the proprietary drivers thing didnt pick it up
<Y_Guy> furythor: you were correct, we have a winner, thanks :D
<apocalypt> MusicGenius did u try envy to install your properietary drivers
<jibadeeha> anyone know what happened to the old matrix screensaver in 9.10?  The GLMatrix screensaver just isn't as good as the old one that showed the characters
<robbmunson> Adantan_Alex: do you specifically need realvnc? there are quite a few other VNC programs available that do work as alternatives to it :)
<MusicGenius> no im waiting for it to update then ill try, altho i do remember trying that before with no luck i believe
<furythor> Y_guy nice to hear.
<Blue1> apocalypt: that worked - many thanks
<dtoole> guntbert: 9.10
<Adantan_Alex> oh I don't care which one, I just need one so i can connect to it but I was wondering if there were commands in terminal to download, install and use?
<Y_Guy> furythor: sorry is there a command to tell me what my mysql username is? i forgot lol
<apocalypt> np Blue1
<elnovato> any smb browser?
<robbmunson> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Adantan_Alex> oh, thanks.
<Fizix> Nautilus will browse samba share folders.
<furythor> you mean that you can use for phpmyadmin ?
<robbmunson> well, that doesnt explain the programs...
<robbmunson> meh
<furythor> Y_Guy: or what you mean ?
<robbmunson> Adantan_Alex: hang on a sec for me please :)
<Y_Guy> furythor: that i can use for anything - the phpbb install needs the admin username + pass and i've forgotten the username
<MusicGenius> apocalypt im gonna wait for it to update, it'll be done in like 20 mins, then ill ask again if envy doesnt work
<robbmunson> Adantan_Alex: I think vinagre is one? (correct me if I am wrong guys)
<furythor> y_guy usually it is "root"
<Fizix> I downloaded gtk-record but I can't seem to get the audio to record along with it. Well, at least not from when I'm watching Hulu. Any suggestions?
<trism> Adantan_Alex: realvnc is in the repos, vnc4server and xvnc4viewer
<furythor> Y_Guy: but normally I wonder why any install tool would need to have an root access if they install them self into single database
<Y_Guy> furythor: yes, it was root
<Y_Guy> furythor, thanks once again
<robbmunson> trism: ah, I wasnt aware realvnc was in the repo's...thanks :D
<furythor> np
<apocalypt> ok MusicGenius
<klown> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jsjsjs> how can i change whe
<furythor> Y_guy I am not familiar with PHPBB3 but if you need any better tool then I recommend www.drupal.org it may be very robust for starter, but features don't stop when you need more ...
<xett> Hey guys. I've been looking through support and people keep saying RT#M about anything. just wondering if a few people might want to get together and Write the manual?
<apocalypt> fizix did u download and install it through the paketmanager?
<elnovato> Joomla > Drupal, forever
<Y_Guy> furythor: no, its just configuring the server myself thats been a problem - i know phpbb quite well and now i've got it going i shoudl be fine, thanks :)
<pqpq> how do I change which folder my desktop icon points to under places?
<robbmunson> xett: well, thats a bit off topic but maybe we can help with your support issue?
<pepso> hi, can any one tell me plz. which software is used for installing ubuntu on widows machine.
<MenZa> !install > pepso
<ubottu> pepso, please see my private message
<MenZa> !wubi > pepso
<pepso> thanks
<nubuntu> ???????????
<m1dlg> I'm struggling to install BitchX, I have followed the instructions http://www.bitchx.com/faq.php and got as far as gmake, and it doesn't understand
<skyl> MusicGenius, you have the realtime kernel going with JACK?
<xett> it's not a support issue, it's just that i saw almost the exact same convo as this php one a few days ago and thought, wow, what a waste of time to be repeating the same thing
<pepso> !wubi
<MusicGenius> no i dont do music on here
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Fizix> apocalypt, I installed it yesterday along side a lot of other things; I don't remember exactly where I grabbed it. I think I used hte Synaptic Package Manager though.
<apocalypt> then it should work fizix. did u get any error messages ?
<Fizix> apocalypt, Actually I think I grabbed a .deb file somewhere now I think about it
<ircuser> My AptOnCD is leaving some installed packages while backing up (earlier it was 900 MB , but now just 400 MB)e.g. TexLive (but I never deleted/removed it or any). I can still use TexLive however. How I can I make all the packages to appear in AptOnCD again?
<skyl> do changes to /etc/security/limits.conf require a restart?
<mom> im getting unmet dependencies like crazy how is this possible?
<skyl> reboot I mean ... is there something to restart so I don't have to reboot?
<apocalypt> while u installed that did u get any errors on depends
<pqpq> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<mom> looks like they are all it with the empathy package
<guntbert> mom: did you change your software sources?
<apocalypt> fizix may u try another recorder like Audacity or something like that. try to install it through the paketmanager
<pqpq> how do I change my desktop?
<oCean_> skyl: I think that a logout/login of the user/group you changed settings for will do
<jrib> pqpq: you mean your wallpaper background?
<pqpq> nah where the desktop is
<jrib> pqpq: what does that mean...?
<xett> <robmunson> i'm thinking wiki style, app by app with install and setup info, common queries in the forums, kind of faq crossed with wiki
<m1dlg> I'm struggling to install BitchX, I have followed the instructions http://www.bitchx.com/faq.php and got as far as gmake, and it doesn't understand
<mom> guntbert, well just for multmiedia stuff
<pqpq> which folder the desktop icon opens
<Fizix> apocalypt, as soon as I finish my updates, I'll give it a go. Thank you.
<jrib> !bitchx | m1dlg
<mom> guntbert, i dont even know what empathy does
<ubottu> m1dlg: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<m1dlg> thanks jrib
<jrib> m1dlg: irssi and weechat are similar (imo superior)
<guntbert> mom: its messaging client, if you don't use it try to remove it
<al_> if in the man pages of a command, it has something like "-e, --delete" how do you impliment the --delete, ie COMMAND --delete, or COMMAND -e--delete???
<xett> <pqpq> the desktop folder opens $home/Desktop, so in yours probably /pqpq/Desktop/
<Laurenceb_> how do I check for any modules specific to my machine?
<pqpq> yeah theres a prob tho
<heroin> al_ either OR -e = shortcut for --delete
<oCean_> al_: that gives you to options. Use either -e or --delete
<perlsyntax> Does ubuntu 9.04 have a tor for kde if so does it work with gnome?
<guntbert> al_: command --delete
<Adantan_Alex> http://www.tightvnc.com/download/1.3.10/tightvnc-1.3.10_unixsrc.tar.bz2
<Adantan_Alex> oops, wrong chat
<heroin> perlsyntax: tor sucks
<pqpq> the deesktop folder is somehow accidentally changed
<m1dlg> jrib, I need on that allows right click copy and paste
<perlsyntax> is there something better?
<jrib> m1dlg: that's up to your terminal, not your client
<heroin> perlsyntax: yes, a proxy
<pqpq> i need to know how to set the icon back so it points to $HOME/Desktop again
<m1dlg> IRC?
<Adantan_Alex> Ok, now for this chat, using ssh, how can i download a file from this exact link? "http://www.tightvnc.com/download/1.3.10/tightvnc-1.3.10_unixsrc.tar.bz2
<apocalypt> al i don't know what u are looking for but most of it works with  "command --delete" or "command -e" in terminal
<Adantan_Alex> "
<jrib> pqpq: is it localized to your language you mean?
<perlsyntax> lol proxy  they keepyour log where you surf.
<heroin> perlsyntax: tor is a bunch of free proxies, however a TOR proxy server which anyone can setup can be hacked, and all data which flows through it recorded. which just ruins the whole idea
<xett> <pqpq> go to settings, then users. open your profile and unlock the panel, change the folder there
<al_> heroin: but -e then has about five different options, so it has -e then --delete, --delete-before, --delete-during - so -e on its own gives you which of the sub options?
<perlsyntax> that what i mean
<guntbert> al_: what command?
<heroin> perlsyntax: im assuming you want no one to find out your looking at some crazy fetish site, in which case all you need is a proxies for firefox
<pqpq> nah on my wifes laptop somehow she moved it to home/music and doenst know how was done
<perlsyntax> what proxy good to use.
<xett> <pqpq> otherwise it may be an issue with the shortcut and nothing more
<xett> ah
<heroin> al_ i am unsure, it depends per program
<perlsyntax> i notlooking at porn
<jrib> pqpq: you aren't doing a good job of describing the problem
<heroin> perlsyntax: just saying man
<xett> you mean she dragged and dropped it into .home.music?
<perlsyntax> ok
<m1dlg> jrib, why would it be down to my terminal and not the IRC client to allow C/P?
<scalaLove> how to improver stream for http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details.php?seriesid=1906978201 in ubuntu, they cant be downloaded
<perlsyntax> i don't like being py on that all.
<heroin> perlsyntax: why do you use TOR ?
<perlsyntax> being
<Adantan_Alex> Ok, now for this chat, using ssh, how can i download a file from this exact link? "http://www.tightvnc.com/download/1.3.10/tightvnc-1.3.10_unixsrc.tar.bz2"
<heroin> ah ok
<perlsyntax> to hide my ip but i hear you can use a prxychain with it.
<pqpq> no i tried moving the desktop folder out or music and back to home but when icon clicked it says that it doesnt exist in music
<al_> guntbert: rsync
<NManoogian> I'm trying to get GarageBand to work on Ubuntu, what's the best in Mac Emulation?
<jrib> m1dlg: because your client just displays text in your terminal.  If you can right click in your terminal, then you can right click...
<pqpq> somehow setting of where desktop icon points to is changed
<al_> guntbert: I think you are right, you issue the --delete, or --delete-before on its own
<DerKlempner> Adantan_Alex: using ssh to download a HTTP-hosted file?
<xett> ok, go into the settings and then users, try that
<jrib> pqpq: pastebin ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Adantan_Alex> DerKlempner: correst mate.
<perlsyntax> heroin what proxy you use.
<pqpq> ty xett will try now
<heroin> perlsyntax: in case your are paranoid. Install firestarter (firewall frontend for your IP tables) lock down ALL PORTS, EVERYTHING, expect what you need, like for instance web-browsing. And use proxies for your applications. If you wanne be real sneaky use different proxies per application and dont use a general proxy
<DerKlempner> Adantan_Alex: from the command line, try using "wget" and then the complete URL
<mom> is there a version of nikon nx2 for ubuntu?
<Fizix> Does anyone know how to assign special monitor buttons on Linux? I have a Gateway C-140X tablet and I want to use the button as a hotkey--as it is on vista--to flip the orientation of the monitor. I can flip it 180deg. in the display manager, but if possible, I'd like to use the button.
<Adantan_Alex> Ok, one sec.
<perlsyntax> i see
<m1dlg> jrib, I didn't realise IRC was routing through a hiddent terminal window, I guess I need to learn more to understand better. :)
<lukjad007> Hey mom
<lukjad007> :)
<guntbert> al_: -e means --rsh=Command - (just the same line)
<heroin> perlsyntax: i use a VPN when i need to do hidden stuff
<heroin> which is almost never these days
<perlsyntax> how does vpn work?
<mom> lukjad007, hi what did you get me for christmas?
<perlsyntax> with linux.
<jrib> m1dlg: "hidden"?  I'm assuming you are running your irc client in a terminal emulator in X (like gnome-terminal)
<cactuz> how can i benchmark my hardrive and usb stick for IO speedds?
<crohakon> So, I ran the update manager and accepted to update everything it listed (short of going from 9.04 to 9.10), but now it is prompting me with the following: "What would you like to do about menu.1st?" and my options are "Install the package maintainer's version", "Keep the local version currently installed", then a few options that allow me to compare the files, then "start a new shell to examine the situation" What do I do?
<NManoogian> Anyone? I'm trying to get GarageBand to work on Ubuntu, what's the best in Mac Emulation?
<heroin> VPN is basically a network in your house, across the internet. Its really secure and only people you know can get into it
<lukjad007> mom Heehee. Silly mom. We don't celebrate Christmas!
<Oli``> Is there a command to search an input stream for a given regex and output each match? Like piping to grep but more selective (only shows the match, not the line)
<jrib> NManoogian: empty set
<m1dlg> jirc, Xchat
<al_> guntbert: I am using rsync with -Pauvz --delete which I think results in perfect mirror image of source and target?
<mom> lukjad007, hannukah?  ramadan?
<lukjad007> mom I am taking you out to dinner tomorrow :D
<cactuz> herro please?
<perlsyntax> i see
<lukjad007> ;)
<jrib> Oli``: grep -o
<perlsyntax> how do i setup vpn?
<gpm> hi all. nm-applet says my wireless connection is 17%, but it seems to be coming in pretty strong. is there a more reputable way to verify my actual signal strength?
<NManoogian> Great, just great.
<mom> lukjad007, i hope its not mcdonalds like last time
<jrib> perlsyntax: setting up a vpn doesn't magically make you anonymous...
<gpm> er, not reputable, but you know....true?
<guntbert> al_: I'm not too sure, every time I use it I do look up the switches one by one :-)
<cactuz> no?
<heroin> perlsyntax: ... VPN is only usefull if you want to communicate with certain other computers, like your friends
<perlsyntax> that what i thought.
<Adantan_Alex> DerKlempner: I got it and all.. now how would I extract it and install it using ssh?
<lukjad007> mom! Not in front of the guys!
<scalaLove> how to improve stream for http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details.php?seriesid=1906978201 in ubuntu, they cant be downloaded
<konbon> bbl, peace
<heroin> perlsyntax: you cant use it when browsing the web
<khensthoth> crohakon: Have you manually edited your menu.lst before? If yes, use the local version, if no, it doesn't really matter.
<guntbert> !ot lukjad007
<guntbert> !ot | lukjad007
<jrib> scalaLove: I told you how to download it already
<ubottu> lukjad007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xett> <perlsyntax> what is the purpose for you? what do you aim to do?
<furythor> Does anyone here know button extension or "btnx" tool ?
<scalaLove> jrib it stopped man some error
<perlsyntax> i want to hide my real ip.
<jrib> scalaLove: "some error"?
<heroin> perlsyntax: when?
<heroin> perlsyntax: when on IRC, when browsing the web?
<crohakon> khensthoth, I am not even sure what menu.1st is...
<perlsyntax> yes
<Adantan_Alex> !wget
<Oli``> jrib: perfect
<DerKlempner> Adantan_Alex: just so I'm clear on what you're doing -- you're ssh'ed into another computer and trying to download and install this software from source?
<khensthoth> crohakon: It's your grub menu list.
<oCean_> !cloak | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Adantan_Alex> DerKlempner: That is correct.
<scalaLove> jrib, yea could not resolve name or somehing like that
<jrib> scalaLove: pastebin
<heroin> perlsyntax: get some proxies servers..
<scalaLove> maybe videos are protected?
<perlsyntax> i rem i was bot from irc when i did something with tor i rem.
<pqpq> editing
<jrib> scalaLove: no, if you can play it in mplayer, then you can save it....
<Matisse> hi
<DerKlempner> Adantan_Alex: To start, uncompress and untar the file, then find the install directions file, usually named "INSTALL".
<heroin> perlsyntax: look man just google: hot to set up a proxy connection
<heroin> how*
<Adantan_Alex> Hi Matisse
<perlsyntax> where are the goodproxy that don't log where you do on it?
<guntbert> !ot | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Matisse> what if watching a dvd doesnt work after installing restricted extras and decss?
<jrib> !ot | perlsyntax
<perlsyntax> most proxy are logged.
<scalaLove> jrib i am running same thing again, last time it runed ok like 15 min and then stoped, will send u error u will be around?
<khensthoth> furythor: Used to use it, I don't think it works anymore. Moved to using Easystroke to configure mouse button.
<Adantan_Alex> where would the command wget put the file into?
<jrib> scalaLove: yes
<crohakon> khensthoth, oh, I see. Well, I have never made any modifications to it. Though, I do duel boot ubuntu and vista, is there a chance that if I choose "install the package maintainer's version" that I will lose the option to boot into vista?
<perlsyntax> i give up
<jrib> Matisse: eject and reinsert dvd
<jrib> Adantan_Alex: current working directory
<guntbert> Adantan_Alex: in the current directory
<gpm> what is the cli tool for checking wireless signal strength?
<furythor> khensthoth: can you say if there is easystroke for jauny ?
<DerKlempner> Adantan_Alex: After that, it's usually just a "./configure" then "make" and finally "make install".  Sometimes you'll have some options during the configure part, but the install instructions file will give you all those options.
<khensthoth> crohakon: If you feel safer with your version now, use your local version.
<DerKlempner> Adantan_Alex: Wget puts the file into the directory you're currently in.
<jrib> gpm: iwconfig, wicd?
<oCean_> Adantan_Alex: see the manpage for using the -O option (to specify output file/document)
<gpm> jrib: k will man up on those thx
<mom> brb ubuntu wants me to install a new kernel :p
<mom> chao!
<khensthoth> furythor: Add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~easystroke/+archive/ppa
<anna_> g
<riddlebox> has anyone used ebox?
<oCean_> !anyone | riddlebox
<m4rk> hi there. I just pressed control-alt-F2 and it's sent me to a command line. Does anyone know how I get back to my gnome session?
<ubottu> riddlebox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<khensthoth> furythor: Wait, don't do that. Apparently it's in Karmic official repo.
<klown> m4rk, control alt f7
<jrib> m4rk: ctrl-alt-f7 or just alt-f7
<Matisse> jrib, hmm, now it only works with vlc... at least one
<Matisse> thx
<riddlebox> ubottu, I was just wondering if I should install ebox from the iso on their site or install it in ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4rk> jrib, klown: champion! thanks :)
<furythor> well, I am using Jaunty at the moment, so it would be nice to get it to work
<rashed2020> How do I get the version of something in the repo
<heroin> Hey, i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 6.06. Its a minimal install. Can anyone help me setup the wireless connection in terminal?
<gpm> is us.archive.ubuntu.com a little slow right now?
<computer_> hi people.. i am new
<khensthoth> furythor: search for easystroke in Synaptic. If it comes up, install it. If it doesn't, add the ppa.
<cn28h> rashed2020, apt-cache policy <pkg> ?
<riddlebox> herb, 6.06 thats 3 years old
<heroin> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<heroin> riddlebox: yah
<oCean_> furythor: on "packages.ubuntu.com" you can search the repositories for, say easystroke "http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=jaunty&searchon=names&keywords=easystroke"
<e66> Hello every time I see an update in kernel it shows both *-generic and *-server updates. But I only use *-server as my kernel. Should I update *-generic kernel too? Is there any way to modify it so that only *-server packages will be used?
<heroin> Hello computer
<guntbert> riddlebox: I did both and removed both - for me it wasn't worth the trouble - it insists on using its own config files
<furythor> khensthoth: okay... but still it would be nice to know how to add events for btnx and was events file in btnx folder suposed to be empty ?
<elnovato> how to install flash for Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<xett> <rashed2020> via terminal, synaptic or add-remove?
<mneptok> elnovato: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DerKlempner> riddlebox: Evidently, there's some eBox repositories here... http://trac.ebox-platform.com/wiki/Document/Documentation/InstallationGuide
<Adantan_Alex> how do i go to desktop in terminal?
<khensthoth> furythor: I have honestly forgotten how to configure btnx. Search around online for instructions.
<computer_> i have a little question... hello heroin... how is music making done in ubuntu... should i install rosegarden or just load ubuntu studio
<damian> elnovato, aptitude install or use the software center to search for flash
<mneptok> Adantan_Alex: cd ~/Desktop
<Adantan_Alex> thanks
<DerKlempner> Adantan_Alex: Type "gdm".
<heroin> Adantan_Alex: startx
<DerKlempner> Oh, lol, nvrmnd
<aeon-ltd> Adantan_Alex: how do you mean?
<heroin> lol
<riddlebox> DerKlempner, yeah I have found one too, but I was just wondering if it would be better to install the ebox iso, or use ubuntu+ebox
<furythor> khensthoth: okay, I have been trying to do that, but got no idea how, because my events file for btnx is empty
<Adantan_Alex> -bash: cd: /root/Desktop: No such file or directory i get that..
<jrib> Adantan_Alex: why are you root?
<aeon-ltd> Adantan_Alex: you need to be logged in as root to access root
<Adantan_Alex> ah.. thanks
<mneptok> Adantan_Alex: are you booted to recovery mode?
<DerKlempner> riddlebox: That's a personal preference thing.  try it out on Ubuntu first, or maybe download their ISO and try it out in VirtualBox.
<jrib> Adantan_Alex: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Adantan_Alex> I'm trying to get to my desktop, note that this is ssh..
<jrib> Adantan_Alex: you sshed as root?
<Adantan_Alex> yes.
<mneptok> Adantan_Alex: and you're logged in as root?!
<riddlebox> DerKlempner, i am downloading the iso, and installing on a spare server to try
<Adantan_Alex> Yes.
<jrib> Adantan_Alex: you shouldn't ssh as root
<mneptok> Adantan_Alex: that's an extremely bad idea
<Elefant> Hello people I have lag/freeze when I try to record my desktop, how to fix this?
<Adantan_Alex> and why not?
<heroin> Elefant: get a better CPU
<DerKlempner> riddlebox: That's another alternative.
<heroin> Hey, i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 6.06. Its a minimal install. Can anyone help me setup the wireless connection in terminal?
<DerKlempner> riddlebox: Just comes down to preference.
<Elefant> heroin: I run on a Dualcore :)
<Louliloulol> Fench ?!
<xett> rooted ssh is like asking to be hacked
<guntbert> !fr | Louliloulol
<ubottu> Louliloulol: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Louliloulol> Thanks ;p
<heroin> Elefant: use gtk-recordmydesktop
<MenZa> heroin: ...why 6.06?
<elnovato> what is a good ftp server?
<Elefant> heroin: As I said it is laggy
<mneptok> elnovato: what is the goal?
<MenZa> heroin: 6.06 is three and a half years old. It's outdated, and afaik, unsupported.
<elnovato> mneptok: just to transfer files, to my laptop.... samba aint working
<Elefant> heroin: xvidcap, istanbul also
<xett> and not very secure
<jrib> Adantan_Alex: my advice is that you restore the root account to be locked like it is when you first installed ubuntu and just ssh as your user.  You will then be able to get to your desktop using « cd ~/Desktop »
<mneptok> elnovato: will any user connecting to the FTP server also have a login on the system itself?
<xett> at least use an LTS version
<al_> if I ssh into a remote machine, issue a command, which will takes ages to run with some kind of progress output, is there a way to logout, then login later and still see the progress output?
<asmcad> <Elefant> , laggy ?
<mneptok> elnovato: ah ... use SFTP
<jrib> !root > Adantan_Alex
<MenZa> heroin: If you're going for maximum security/stability, go for 8.04. If you're going for bleeding-edge, go for 9.10.
<ubottu> Adantan_Alex, please see my private message
<mneptok> elnovato: sudo apt-get instal openssh-server
<xett> cron the job
<elnovato> mneptok: yeah they need to have a login to access my laptop
<MenZa> al_: sounds like you might want screen
<MenZa> !screen | al_
<ubottu> al_: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<guntbert> al_: look at screen
<Adantan_Alex> jrib: what was the point of that?
<Elefant> asmcad: When I press record my computer freezes
<xett> <al> use cron
<heroin> MenZa: still
<jrib> heroin: 6.06 is a bit old
<jrib> Adantan_Alex: the point of what?
<MenZa> jrib: dapper is unsupported, right?
<al_> guntbert: yeah, I know about screen, the problem is that the remote machine is a NAS running some cutdown variant of linux
<jrib> MenZa: on the desktop, yeah
<mneptok> MenZa: on the desktop, yes. on server, no.
<MenZa> al_: screen should run on the most cutdown systems you can imagine
<MenZa> mneptok: excellent
<MenZa> heroin: It would be silly to run 6.06 in any case
<al_> MenZa: really?
<xett> <heroin> 6.06 is very old, try something newer. if speed on old hardware is the issue try Xubuntu or crunchbang
<guntbert> al_: then there is nohup <command> &
<MenZa> al_: Aye.
<heroin> jrib: and MenZa its for an old computer + im to lazy to install and burn a alternate install of version 9.10. You recon that would automatically detect and install my usb wireless?
<Elefant> My pc is pretty good Dualcore 3ghz with 4gb ram ;(
<MenZa> heroin: Chances are much better with newer releases.
<linxeh> heroin: it works on all the ones I've tried with 9.10
<MenZa> heroin: 6.06 vs. 9.10 is pretty much like comparing 98SE to 7 in Windows terms.
<al_> guntbert: this is for the rsync command
<al_> guntbert: will the rysnc log help
<linxeh> MenZa: well, more like comparing vista to 7
<heroin> MenZa: and linxeh im talking about a minimal install, so no graphical interface aka desktop
<MenZa> linxeh: I disagree heavily.
<xett> <menza>lol, very true, except windows got worse after 98se
<riddlebox> DerKlempner, if I get this to work, it will get a linux server in our company, at least for a domain controller, I want to start with that and show my boss how well linux performs
<MenZa> linxeh: In 6.06, the Terminal was still inevitable for most issues that might arise.
<linxeh> MenZa: why? 6.06 is 2006 (Vista), 9.10 was released the same time as 7
<mneptok> friends don't let friends use Vista in analogies.
<MenZa> linxeh: We've made much more progress in that time.
<DerKlempner> riddlebox: I wish you luck, then.  :)
<linxeh> this is OT anyway
<linxeh> :P
<guntbert> al_: you can do something like nohup rsync ..... &, it finishes its job and you can read the logs later
<kebomix1> how to protect pidgin yahoo chat from sniffing by windows users :@ ?
<Adantan_Alex> do i have to be on ubuntu to be able to use screen or what?
<riddlebox> DerKlempner, thanks
<MenZa> Adantan_Alex: screen exists for most Linux distributions.
<MenZa> Adantan_Alex: and if it doesn't, compile it.
<al_> guntbert: will man nohup
<mneptok> Adantan_Alex: ad most Unix(-like) OSes
<mneptok> *and
<linxeh> and windows
<guntbert> al_: and don't forget the & at the end
<al_> ok
<MenZa> mneptok: and that :)
<ssi> I am new to ubuntu, can some one tell me how to install wirless drivers from a cd?
<mneptok> ssi: i doubt any CD has Linux wireless drivers on it
<ssi> it dose
<aeon-ltd> ssi: google for ubuntu ndiswrapper
<DerKlempner> ssi: And there's no instructions?
<ssi> not much
<mneptok> ssi: have you looked in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<apocalypt> ssi your wireless card should be found by your ubuntu
<MenZa> apocalypt: not in all cases.
<Adantan_Alex> How do you create a directory using terminal? Sorry for these questions.
<ssi> no
<seyfarth> Where does ubuntu store the permanent $PATH?
<Adantan_Alex> Wait, never mind..
<guntbert> Adantan_Alex: mkdir
<MenZa> Adantan_Alex: That's what we're here for. < mkdir dirname/ > is what you want
<guntbert> !terminal | Adantan_Alex
<ubottu> Adantan_Alex: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<damian> ssi: Depends what wireless hardware you are using
<Adantan_Alex> Thanks guys
<DerKlempner> seyfarth: Usually in the .profile file in your home directory.
<ssi> alpha awuso36h
<ssi> usb
<apocalypt> ssi if your card doesn't work may u need the firmware
<MenZa> r/W 43
<Jeruvy> seyfarth: type env in a terminal
<seyfarth> DarkKlempner Jeruvy - Thanks guys
<guntbert> seyfarth: ~/.bashrc, ~/.profile, /etc/bashrc, /etc/profile are good candidates
<wojox> ssi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ssi> <wojox> i will take a look there, thanks
<duanedesign> gweather applet, gwibber, firefox, ect. are not launching giving the error egfault: error 6 in libc-2.10.1.so
<computer_> has anyone ever ran studio on a thumb drive....i too poor to buy a harddrive
<cfedde> computer_: it'll be a bit slow.
<Dmole> not getting any sound after update  last night any one know how to debug something like that?
<The4thFloor> Hi
<Dmole> hi
<computer_>  thanks cfe
<DerKlempner> Dmole: Are you using PulseAudio?
<oCean_> !away > Hawaiian|Away
<ubottu> Hawaiian|Away, please see my private message
<Dmole> DerKlempner: yes
<DerKlempner> Dmole: Saying it as nicely as I can, Pulse is buggy.  Check your sound preferences and make sure all the correct outputs are selected and not muted.
<souler> how do I install fonts?
<oCean_> !font | souler
<DerKlempner> Dmole: I've had changes made to PulseAudio after updates, upgrades, reboots, etc...
<ubottu> souler: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<souler> But it's not like that
<Dmole> DerKlempner: yah that's what I do  normally but this time I don't think that's it
<Elefant> Hello people I have lag/freeze when I try to record my desktop, how to fix this?
<DerKlempner> Dmole: Here's a good guide to fixing various PulseAudio problems... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&highlight=change+main+menu+icon
<klown> you can actually fix pulseaudio problems?  wow.
<DerKlempner> Dmole: Needless to say, I keep that page bookmarked...
<Dmole> DerKlempner: thanks :)
<DerKlempner> Dmole: No worries.
<duanedesign> Elefant: i ahd that too, got better if i ran recordMyDesktop in Metacity instead of Compiz
<souler> I need help installing the Artwiz fonts, how can I do that when all I download is some .sh file? http://artwizaleczapka.sourceforge.net/
<BobO> this may sound like a stupid question, but i am trying to change my visual effects, it says to go to system  Preferences but i cant seem to find any  Preferences tab?  any sugestions?
<jrib> souler: pretty sure artwiz are in the repos
<Elefant> duanedesign: No diffrence metacity or compiz :(
<souler> jrib:  what do you mean in repos? what's a repo?
<jrib> souler: seems they no longer are :)
<jrib> souler: repository
<souler> jrib: so how can I install them?
<duanedesign> BobO: are you running Ubuntu or Netbook Remix
<jrib> souler: read the documentation
<souler> jrib: :/
<duanedesign> BobO: in plain Ubuntu the System menu is at the top of the screen
<BobO> ununtu
<duanedesign> BobO: click that and you will see Preferences
<jrib> souler: http://artwizaleczapka.sourceforge.net/README
<souler> this is shit. Ubuntu has been developed for quite a long time and they haven't figured it out hot to make the font installs easyer
<BobO> yes but there is no pref tak. i installed compiz & dont know if that may have moved it?
<souler> :/
<maco> !language | souler
<jrib> souler: sigh.  Why do you do that?
<ubottu> souler: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<paschu> Hey guys, suddenly my internet connection breaks and im sitting next to the router, whats wrong?
<jrib> souler: font installs are easy.  You were asking about a .sh file which can do *anything* so if you want to use that you need to read what it does.  Here's how to install fonts on ubuntu:
<jrib> !fonts > souler
<ubottu> souler, please see my private message
<souler> jrib: because I've been annoyed and not getting help. :/
<Frack-Hesse> hiho, how do i find out the "real" filesize of a file?
<iceroot> paschu: you get an ip from the router? router is connected with the internet? give usefull details
<Frack-Hesse> meaning the size it's actually occupying on the disk
<jrib> souler: you realize everyone here is volunteering right?
<DerKlempner> souler: i checked the site you linked, and it seems the download for the fonts is a script you need to run to install the fonts.
<al_> is there a way to limit cpu utilization for a given command?
<oCean_> souler: while being on the download page (http://sourceforge.net/projects/artwizaleczapka/files/) don't hit the first big button you see, scroll a little down
<paschu> iceroot, Yes the router is connected to the internet. I'm online for a few minutes and then the connection just ... explodes
<iceroot> al_: nice
<iceroot> al_: nice -n value your-command   see  man nice
<BobO> i cant seem to get more than one desktop in compiz to get the cube to work any sugestions?
<jrib> souler: the script linked there doesn't contain any fonts
<al_> iceroot: on to it - cheers
<Frack-Hesse> how do i find out the "effective file size"? (meaning the size the file's actually occupying on the disk)
<oCean_> souler: the .bz2 archives contain the bdf files. Use the .sh script to create pcf out of bdf
<jrib> souler: you want to download a tar.bz2 that contains the actual fonts
<iceroot> paschu: wifi, rj45? usefull details please
<ecmicro> anyone else recieve DCC requests from weird nicks this morning?
<stuNNed> hi, if the synaptics driver doesn't support my touchpad is there a chance if i upgrade to alpha it will?
<apocalypt> Franck-Hesse did u try ls -la
<paschu> iceroot, Wifi
<Frack-Hesse> apocalypt: yes?
<souler> jrib: well I just googled and downloaded something... not sure if fonts
<guntbert> ecmicro: tell your client to /ignore them
<souler> jrib: http://dir.filewatcher.com/d/FreeBSD/4.10-release/i386/artwiz-fonts-1.0_1.tgz.38463.html
<usser> Frack-Hesse, du -b filename
<Frack-Hesse> ah
<zugiart> @ecmicro yeap
<iceroot> !dcc | ecmicro
<ubottu> ecmicro: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<jrib> souler: why are you googling?  The tar.bz2 is on the download page there
<souler> :/
<ecmicro> thanks icroot
 * souler feels pathetic
<souler> I guess I'm just tired.
<iceroot> !tab | ecmicro
<ubottu> ecmicro: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> souler: anyway just extract that to ~/.fonts/ as ubottu suggests
<souler> Alright
<Frack-Hesse> hm i don't think that's it either
<jrib> Frack-Hesse: why do you think that?
<apocalypt> Frack-Hesse if u need more try ls -lah for human readable
<Frack-Hesse> i'm dlding images via rtorrent
<Frack-Hesse> the size shown is the "final" size
<paschu> iceroot, Can you help?
<Frack-Hesse> although some iso's haven't even started dlding
<Frack-Hesse> you know what i'm after?
<iceroot> paschu: no, because of bad details
<souler> jrib: how do I take over the folders premissions
<jrib> Frack-Hesse: no
<oCean_> Frack-Hesse: you can also use "du"
<souler> jrib: I can't move anything to the /fonts folder
<jrib> souler: you don't need to mess with permissions at all.  Use ~/.fonts
<paschu> iceroot, Just say what you want to know?
<Puraveritas> puraveritas@ubuntu:~$ cd ~/desktop
<Puraveritas> bash: cd: /home/puraveritas/desktop: No such file or directory
<Puraveritas> puraveritas@ubuntu:~$ doesthis make any sense...sorry im a n00b
<jrib> souler: ~ means /home/your_username
<souler> jrib: what do you mean ?
<souler> :/
<bein> which software should I use to burn iso files from win7?
<jrib> Puraveritas: Desktop, not desktop
<guntbert> Frack-Hesse: the "final size" is the "actual size" because the space is reserved at the beginning
<Frack-Hesse> huh, "du" actually works
<Frack-Hesse> without the "-b" though.
<aeon-ltd> bein: you mean inside of win7?
<souler> jrib: there's no fonts in my home folder
<Puraveritas> oh ok capital D
<bein> aeon-ltd: yes.
<Puraveritas> thanks
<jrib> souler: create ".fonts" not "fonts"
<bein> aeon-ltd: I mean to burn the cd.
<Ernest_Bohr> I'm having problems installing mod-ssl. I'm on Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu11 using apache 2.2. When I try to enable the ssl module with "a2enmod ssl", it replies "ERROR: Module ssl does not exist!" I understand mod-ssl is now included in the apache2.2-common package, but apt is telling me that is up to date "apache2.2-common is already the newest version."
<iceroot> paschu: which chipset of wifi. any errors while disconnecting. working before. other clients works well with your wifi
<jtaji> bein: imgburn is one option
<bein> aeon-ltd: for real install
<Frack-Hesse> it's reserved, but empty.
<Frack-Hesse> so thx everyone i guess. o/
<iceroot> paschu: something like that. with "does not work" we cant help
<souler> jrib:  well I moved them
<aeon-ltd> bein: so in ubuntu?
<souler> jrib: what now?
<kensanata> How can I teach /usr/bin/mail about Gmail's SMTP server? Does that make sense at all? Sometimes other programs try to send email using the command line tools... :(
<mazda01> anyone please help with kernel failing to install. been dealing with this for a long time. http://pastebin.com/f4c8674b3
<jrib> souler: some combination of: restart the app, run fc-cache, or log out and log back in
<aeon-ltd> bein: ubuntu comes with brasero
<souler> oke brb
<mazda01> aeon-ltd, i hate brasero. i get burn errors all the time trying to burn iso's
<paschu> iceroot, RJ45 - everything works fine but after a while it says that its connected but i cant recieve a bit
<KingOfDos> someone a suggestion for ubuntu 9.10 with an scsi + ide based setup. where grub won't boot after setup?
<mazda01> anyone please help with kernel failing to install. been dealing with this for a long time. http://pastebin.com/f4c8674b3
<aeon-ltd> bein: k3b?
<iceroot> paschu: rj45 = ethernet. but you were talking about wifi
<aeon-ltd> bein: gnomebaker?, graveman?, xcdroast?, bashburn if you like command line
<paschu> iceroot, Atheros AR500EG
<mazda01> aeon-ltd, i had problems burning an xbox 360 iso using k3b also. it tried to burn to a dual layer dvd+r disc. it appeared to work but won't play in my modded xbox 360. weird!
<chiques> how do I copy a bunch of folders into another directory using the cp command?
<gsedej> hi! How can I change order of boot in grub2?
<jrib> chiques: cp -r folder1 folder2 ... another_directory
<gsedej> I need windows on default for my sister...
<bein> people are giving up. It's almost impossible to make ubuntu from windows 7.
<souler> jrib: no luck :/ they're not there
<bein> aeon-ltd: k3b runs in Windows 7?
<jrib> souler: what did you do?
<zcat[1]> !grub2 | gsedej
<ubottu> gsedej: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<apocalypt> gsedej which version of ubuntu?
<al_> whats the crontab command if you want to run every night at 10pm except sundays?
<zcat[1]> it's in there somewhere
<chiques> jrib, is there an "all" switch I can use instead of doing each folder?
<jrib> !cron | al_
<apocalypt> ok zcat do it
<ubottu> al_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<apocalypt> lol
<aeon-ltd> bein: wait are you on win7 right now?
<souler> jrib: I moved them to /home/souler/.fonts
<jrib> chiques: no switch, use a glob
<aeon-ltd> bein: win7 has its own burner
<esmirlin_> there is any software that open *nrg files?
<magpie> Hello, Ubuntu newbie here. I downloaded a couple of games via the Synaptic Download manager but they do not appear in the Applications/Games folder. Where are they?
<te> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> souler: what does "ls ~/.fonts" return?
<chiques> jrib, OK, I guess i can be patient and do each folder, thanks
<jrib> chiques: you know by glob I mean *?
<souler> jrib: ls ~/.fonts
<souler> ops
<souler> jrib: artwiz-aleczapka-de-sources-1.3
<gsedej> ubottu, I read article, but still didn't find where to change boot order... it is harder than old grub :S
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zcat[1]> gsedej: just get your sister to use ubuntu, it isn't all that different anyhow for regular user stuff
<mazda01> anyone please help with kernel failing to install. been dealing with this for a long time. http://pastebin.com/f4c8674b3
<chiques> jrib, Oh, OK
<jtaji> al_: 0 22 * * 1,2,3,4,5,6
<chiques> "asterick" :p
<jrib> souler: a couple of things: 1) you don't want the "source" version 2) You probably want the "en" not "de" unless you are german 3) Once you get the right tar.gz, you need to extract the contents (i.e. the .pcf files) themselves into ~/.fonts
<gsedej> zcat[1], she is in media highschool, where thy learn to use Photoshop and coreldraw... (wine is not so stable...) and she is in love with new windows 7
<souler> jrib: I assume English version does not support "øæå"
<jhine> Hello. How do I create a group, add a user named "web" and allow it to read and write to /var/www ?
<jrib> souler: don't know
<gsedej> so, it is really hard to change boot order in new grub?
<mazda01> gsedej, i actually like win 7 also!
<souler> jrib: then where should I download
<al_> jtaji: what about just 1-7?
<souler> :/
<mazda01> gsedej, i set up a dual boot. i might try to run win 7 in virtual box but I heard it runs pretty slow!
<apocalypt> gsedej
<magpie> Windows 7 is very good
<jrib> souler: what do you mean "where should you download"?
<magpie> No answer to my question?
<guntbert> !ot | magpie
<mazda01> magpie, agreed!
<ubottu> magpie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jtaji> al_: yeah sorry that works too ;)
<souler> jrib:  nvm
<gsedej> mazda01, it is not bad but I dislike MS ideology
<jtaji> al_: well, 1-6
<apocalypt> open make a backup of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<zcat[1]> gsedej:  gksu gedit /etc/default/grup
<kensanata> How hard is it to teach postfix about my Gmail SMTP account? Does that make sense at all?
<jtaji> al_: it's 0-6, 0 is sunday
<magpie> Oh dear, the Bot does not like Windows LOL
<apocalypt> open"sudo vi/nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mazda01> gsedej, agreed. i hate that for almost every little thing I want to do, I haev to pay tons of money for non-open source software.
<zcat[1]> gsedej:  gksu gedit /etc/default/grub sorry, then run update-grub afterwards to rebuild the grub config
<paschu> iceroot, What now?
<magpie> So, where have my games gone?
<zcat[1]> not a good idea th edit the grub config directly, your changes will BREAK with every kernel update
<apocalypt> that's right zcat
<guntbert> zcat[1]: did you check if gsedej has grub2 ?
<mazda01> zcat[1], please help with kernel failing to install. been dealing with this for a long time. http://pastebin.com/f4c8674b3
<radioman-lt> mazda01, actualy you can get everything free ;}
<apocalypt> zcat the way u told is better. yeah
<zcat[1]> guntbert:  I think they specifically asked grub2
<gsedej> zcat[1], I tried, but you cant specify entrys... even GRUB_DEFAULT=.... does not work
<mazda01> radioman-lt, not everything. what good video editing software is free for win 7?
<guntbert> zcat[1]: ok, sorry then :-)
<guntbert> !ot | mazda01 , radioman-lt
<zcat[1]> guntbert:  'how do you [..] in new grub'
<ubottu> mazda01 , radioman-lt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<radioman-lt> i mean 'free' ;}
<mazda01> ubottu, sorry about that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dmole> gsedej: it's "set default=1"
<mazda01> ubottu, i know you're only a bot. i can still talk to you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gsedej> mazda01, video editor OpenShot is very good! I made some videos in it :)
<radioman-lt> ubottu, how old are you?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<radioman-lt> ubottu, but you are ;}
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mazda01> gsedej, thanks
<radioman-lt> ubottu, i believe in you ;}
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> !botabuse | radioman-lt
<ubottu> radioman-lt: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Adantan_Alex> !vnc4server
<zcat[1]> anyhow, I had a question; is it worth using XFS on a high performance server with RAID5 or should I just stick with ext3 or ext44?
<Adantan_Alex> what is vnc4server?
<jhine> I used adduser web but it didnt give me a choice to enter a password for the user, where/how can I get the password for a user?
<Dmole> Adantan_Alex: use nxserver
<guntbert> !info vnc4server | Adantan_Alex
<ubottu> Adantan_Alex: vnc4server (source: vnc4): Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 1063 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<gsedej> ubottu, what bot are you?!?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4rk> what do you think is the best ubuntu app to subscribe to podcasts and load them to my mp3 player?
<mazda01> jhine, sudo passwd username, then enter the password you want. i think that's right
<Adantan_Alex> oh guys.. i downloaded tightvnc for linux using terminal, how do i use terminal to extract and install the software?
<jrib> jhine: are you sure you ran "adduser" and not "useradd" by mistake?
<jhine> mazda01: thank you
<gsedej> Dmole, SET_DEFAULT="Windows ...." does not work...
<jhine> yeah i did
<TuxTaming> its this channel about karmic?
<guntbert> gsedej: use a number
<mazda01> please help with kernel failing to install. been dealing with this for a long time. http://pastebin.com/f4c8674b3
<zcat[1]> hmm never mind, phronix benchmarks seem to show ext4 being the best for what I need
<apocalypt> Adantan_Alex it would be easier to download and install it with "apt-get install"
<apocalypt> do u have an deb file Adantan?
<Downpour> ubottu, how are you on this fine evening?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CopyWriter> hello fellow buntu's
<paschu> Every Game or Program that needs 3d grafix is lagging, even the sound. how can i fix this???
<Downpour> Yeah yeah
<DerKlempner> Adantan_Alex, use aptitude or follow the compile instructions that came with the software.
<esmirlin_> there is any software that open *nrg files?
<jrib> !iso | esmirlin_
<ubottu> esmirlin_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<CopyWriter> guys in karmic bug #462169 is there a fix available yet
<mazda01> esmirlin_, what is a nrg file?
<petur_> Someone please recomment a good RSS reader for linux
<ubuntu> hi
<CopyWriter> i'm having a heck of a time trying to figure out what the page says
<Dmole> gsedej: put your /etc/default/grub, grub.cfg, /etc/grub.d in a past bin
<maco> petur_: liferea
<CopyWriter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/462169 it says fix released, how can i get it
<DerKlempner> petur_: Liferea
<guntbert> mazda01: never seen before, what did you do before that happened?
<petur_> Thanks maco and DerKlempner
<gsedej> guntbert, if I use number I will always need to change when new kernel
<PigFlu> could someone tell my why my sound suddenly stopped working?
<PigFlu> when i play videos in VLC, there is no sound
<PigFlu> but when i watch youtube videos, there is sound.
<PigFlu> weird
<guntbert> gsedej: no, the new kernels come at the top
<craig_> hello, i just installed a new hard drive and can no longer access my cd rom - it says unable to mount. i moved the cd rom sata cable to a different sata port. what can i do?
<paschu> Every Game or Program that needs 3d grafix is lagging, even the sound. how can i fix this???
<mazda01> PigFlu, firefox pulseaudio will take control of the sound card. there are fixes but what I do is close firefox, the restart pulseaudio, then start vlc
<Adantan_Alex> How do you portforward using ubuntu? If needed for a vnc server?
<ubuntu> ubuntu and linux is shit   microsoft windows 7 forever. ubuntu is for noob
<jrib> !guidelines > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<nulled> !kernel
<mazda01> guntbert, what dfo you mean? are you trying to help me with my kernel update issues?
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<gsedej> guntbert, windows is always last, now it is at 5 but when new, it will bi 7 then 9 etc...
<PigFlu> i've been watching videos on vlc and firefox all day, though. strange that this should happen suddenly now
<Dmole> Adantan_Alex: ssh
<mazda01> PigFlu, true. i can't tell you why sound stopped all of a sudden
<Adantan_Alex> Dmole: what?
<PigFlu> so, how do i restart pulseaudio? :/
<nulled> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert> mazda01: not sure if I can help, but maybe we a feeling for your situation
<paschu> Every Game or Program that needs 3d grafix is lagging, even the sound. how can i fix this???
<guntbert> *maybe we get
<nulled> !net
<mazda01> PigFlu, go to terminal, and type in sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<gsedej> paschu, what GPU do you have? have you installed drivers?
<mazda01> brb
<nulled> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dbum> paschu: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<PigFlu> also, what's a shortcut to start terminal? :p
<paschu> gsedej, whats an GPU? All drivers are installed i think
<paschu> dbum, yes
<nulled> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<dbum> paschu: and it's definitely plugged in?
<nulled> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<paschu> dbum, What should be plugged in?
<nulled> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<CopyWriter> should i try 6.06 or stick with 8.04 lts
<dbum> paschu: the bad joke
<mazda01> guntbert, so can you help me figure out why the kernel's won't install?
<nulled> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BasiumDeJudas_> how do i unzip a tar file with a terminal?
<CopyWriter> i have experience with 8.04 lts but is 6.06 worth a try for stability
<Dmole> Adantan_Alex: a) don't use vnc b) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<paschu> dbum: that wasnt funny
<mazda01> CopyWriter, go with 9.10
<nulled> !unzip
<CopyWriter> can't samba has a major bug
<nulled> sudo apt-get install unzip
<gsedej> paschu, do you have ATI or NVIDIA?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone, running xubuntu 9.10, my resolution is stuck at 800x600, no xorg.conf set up - i thought this version was supposed to autoconfigure. the card's an intel 865G with latest drivers. how do i fix it?
<mazda01> CopyWriter, i don't have any issues with samba in jaunty
<paschu> gsedej, Intel
<CopyWriter> my home and office pc's aren't networked
<kringell> omg, largest channel ever :O
<CopyWriter> i got to keep doing sudo service samba restart
<BasiumDeJudas_> long problem i have crunchbang and am having trouble with it finding my wireless network.
<nulled> DrUnKnMuNkY; !X
<nulled> !X
<CopyWriter> you mean 9.04 or 9.10 mazda01
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<guntbert> mazda01: I don't know yet, but we can at least try: so what did you change before that issue happened?
<mazda01> CopyWriter, none-networked computers=can't do much with it
<gsedej> paschu, you should not expect good 3D performacne at intel... just basic 3D... for compiz but not for extensive 3d games like nexuit
<gsedej> nexuiz
<CopyWriter> that's why i'm staying away from 9.10
<mazda01> guntbert, nothing out of the ordinary. this happened a long time ago.
<CopyWriter> networking is essentian to me
<paschu> gsedej, I played nexuiz on this netbook and it worked
<CopyWriter> essential*
<mazda01> CopyWriter, 9.10. karmic
<yue> how can I turn list [[1,2], [2,3]] to [1,2,2,3] in python?
<ezzieyguywuf> so 9.10 no longer uses an xorg.conf. That's cool I guess. I'm trying to edit my xorg.conf so that it supports TV-out. Any time I create an xorg.conf and try to "just add options" (as several websites suggest) I get many errors. Basically it looks like it wants be to provide a whole xorg.conf. Is there anyway to get a copy of the default settings, and then edit those?
<paschu> gsedej, I want to play psx games with an emulator
<maco> yue: #python
<MrSunshine> hmm, anyone else experiencing sound problems when leaving a youtube movie for example running when leaving computer, coming back a couple of hours later and the sound repeats like 3 times for every little bit of sound ... "h h h i i i" for example ...
<gsedej> paschu, ask at #intel-gfx
<TheVenerableZ> Is fedora better than ubuntu?
<yue> maco : I cannot access to that forum
<CopyWriter> yep, installed it on pc's at work, worked fine for a day or two then the networking was buggy
<PigFlu> Someone just nimped me. How do i "ctrl+alt+del" ?
<CopyWriter> anyone else experience this
<maco> yue: you're banned?
<nulled> !x,conf
<yue> maco: no... but i don't know why
<jrib> yue: you have to be registered and identified
<jrib> !register | yue
<ubottu> yue: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<hellomon> how can you hide a icon in the icon tray
<souler> jrib: Still I don't get it working :/
<mazda01> brb
<[-jon-]_> is there a built in clu to show disk usage broken down by user?
<yue> jrib: thx
<gsedej> Is good idea to install old grub on Karmic?
<guntbert> mazda01: as general measure: do sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude safe-upgrade (I expect that the errors will still be there)
<Adantan_Alex> I didn't even know there was a remote desktop viewer.. how do I set the one up that ubuntu has supplied using SSH?
<DerKlempner> !vinagre
<petur_> xmms on Ubuntu,, can't find it in the repos
<petur_> any help?
<guntbert> !xmms | petur_
<ubottu> petur_: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<DerKlempner> petur_, Audacious is very similar to XMMS.
<chiques> I would like to save a website but printing the PDF file skips some critical images. Does anyone suggest an alternative method?
<cn28h> chiques, firefox can save websites
<miraiw> petur_: xmms2 is more versatile
<cn28h> well, web pages
<chiques> cn28h, I'll try Firefox, I was using opera
<cn28h> chiques, it can create a directory with all the files needed etc
<cn28h> wouldn't be surprised if opera can too, just never used it;p
<petur_> miraiw: xmms2 has a gui?
<RandomCake> Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu Server 9.10, and having trouble connecting to localhost, wget times out, I'm running an upto date build of apache and php, and don't have iptables installed, anyone got any ideas what could be causing this?
<petur_> miraiw: never mind, found a client for it =)
<guntbert> RandomCake: apache is actually running?
<chiques> cn28h, You are 100% correct. it worked flawlessly. Thanks!
<cn28h> coo, np
<RandomCake> guntbert, everything works from anywhere else (it's on a VPS), I've tested it from my laptop, and a seperate server, and it's only when it's talking to its self that it timesout
<souler> How can I install .bdf fonts in ubuntu?
<zero-day> hello people
<zedkappa> hi
<zedkappa> what is this i dont even
<zero-day> i'm new here :)
<apocalypt> RandomCake /etc/network/interfaces is there a line "iface lo inet loopback"
<xjkx> i installed virtualbox, installed win98 on it, but when it was for win98 start the first time it froze, the screen is...all messed up, in the host. i'm guessing its something to do with video driver, am i crazy, what should i do ?
<souler> How can I install .bdf fonts in ubuntu???????????????????????????????????????????
<zero-day> i don't know
<zero-day> !!!
<zero-day> :D
<zedkappa> nobody is answering questions lol
<souler> >:/
<souler> >:/
<souler> How can I install .bdf fonts in ubuntu???????????????????????????????????????????
<souler> How can I install .bdf fonts in ubuntu???????????????????????????????????????????
<FloodBot1> souler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zedkappa> owned
<zero-day> man take it easy
<xjkx> yea, owned !
<guntbert> zero-day: there are 1421 users in here - you don't need to answer every question :-)
<t0mas> hi
<zero-day> ok, sorry but im new :D
<ifa> How do you remove the kubuntu splash from boot-up? I installed kde on Ubuntu 9.10 and it added the Kubuntu splash. But then it also does the gnome splash. I'd like only one at a time
<zero-day> someone owns here?
<tonyyarusso> !splash | ifa
<ubottu> ifa: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<zedkappa> ifa: destroy your computer with firre
<tonyyarusso> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tonyyarusso> ifa: probably that second one.
<RandomCake> apocalypt, yes, that line is in there
<DeadLord> hi 2 all, say my please keys for start Network Manager in terminal)) (i want start only this gnome applet in openbox)  :D
<ezzieyguywuf> so 9.10 no longer uses an xorg.conf. That's cool I guess. I'm trying to edit my xorg.conf so that it supports TV-out. Any time I create an xorg.conf and try to "just add options" (as several websites suggest) I get many errors. Basically it looks like it wants be to provide a whole xorg.conf. Is there anyway to get a copy of the default settings, and then edit those?
<zero-day> bye
<zedkappa> bai
<ifa> zedkappa, firre?
<zedkappa> *fire :D
<ifa> Confusing answers.
<zedkappa> that should get rid of both splash screens
<tonyyarusso> DeadLord: Um, that sentence doesn't really make sense - are you just wondering what the command is to start the Gnome NM applet?
<Snausages> ezzieyguywuf: explains why my keyboard tweaks weren't working
<mneptok> zedkappa: please be helpful
<apocalypt> RandomCake: ping localhost doesn't work
<apocalypt> ?
<ginevra_> ciao a tutti
<Adantan_Alex> Still nothing, does anyone know how to configure a vnc server (i dont care what program) using SSH?
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: here's mine: http://pastebin.com/f26d37659 (note the nvidia driver)
<zedkappa> i have a slight problem but everyone elses seems 100x worse :D
<jrib> !vnc | Adantan_Alex
<ubottu> Adantan_Alex: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<m4rk> how to format hard dick in ubuntu
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: I'll take a look thanks
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: I too am using the nvidia driver
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: k, then that should give you a basic one...
<RandomCake> nope, that times out too apocalypt
<robby_> How do I keep my screen fading to black after a few minutes while watching movies
<mneptok> robby_: adjust the screensaver prefs
<hanasaki> standard ubuntu 9.10 install and login at the VT1 is fine. login from gdm gives the following and logs out.   what's going on?  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<hanasaki> /etc/bash_completion: 35: [[: not found  /etc/bash_completion: 53: Bad substitution
<robby_> mneptok, oh you're right
<robby_> mneptok, thanks
<jrib> robby_: there used to exist gnome-screensaver-command that would let you inhibit the screensaver temporarily
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: does that .conf work for tv-out AND the CRT screen? or just the tv-out?
<DeadLord> tonyyarusso: yes)) sorry my) i dont know english language))  :)
<apocalypt> is firestarter or something like that installed RandomCake?
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: neither, that's just a base for you to add tv-out (I only switch on twinview using nvidia-settings when I need it)
<tonyyarusso> DeadLord: There are also support channels available for many other languages which may be easier for you - what is your preferred one?  (The command by the way is 'nm-applet')
<zedkappa> so im going to just throw this out there, but is there a way to use a proxy in terminal?
<jrib> zedkappa: yes
<tonyyarusso> jrib: g-s-c still exists.
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: the monitor section, that needs to have stuff added to it correct? As-is, that .conf  won't run?
<t0mas> I am trying to get my rear-speakers to produce sound, they are connected to the microphone line which in Windows has a setting to switch between mic and rear-speakers, this setting does not seem present in ALSA in Ubuntu 9.10, anything I should enable to get it working?
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: that is my current xorg.conf, works fine
<HideMe> can anyone tell me how I have Ubuntu 9.10 skip the login screen and automatically login without typing my password?
<al_> this is my crontab file : http://pastebin.com/m79fafb07 but it does nothing?
<zedkappa> jrib: other than applying Network Proxy settings or using that one export http_proxy command?
<mneptok> HideMe: System > Admin > Login screen
<jrib> zedkappa: why?
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: so the "monitor" section uses some sort of defaults for horizontal and vertical sync etc?
<jrib> al_: how did you edit it?  did you add a final newline?
<zedkappa> jrib: because both of those fail :D
<jrib> zedkappa: how are you determining that?
<DeadLord> tonyyarusso: ohhhh... ukranian or russian support  channel... they maby sleep or all they dead))
<al_> jrib: nano I think. will try new line
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: it's detected by hal
<zedkappa> jrib: i ran a mtr
<mneptok> !ru > DeadLord
<ubottu> DeadLord, please see my private message
<jrib> al_: your using the command "crontab -e" I hope?
<guntbert> zedkappa: the variable http_proxy works only for command line clients (like w3m)
<jrib> you're even
<jrib> zedkappa: mtr?
<al_> jrib:  yes
<al_> do I need sudo anywhere?
<jrib> al_: no
<zedkappa> jrib: mtr google.com from terminal (my traceroute)
<DeadLord> ubottu: how to do this ?)))
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> zedkappa: then mtr doesn't care about http_proxy
<jrib> zedkappa: it's up to the program
<mneptok> DeadLord: /join #ubuntu-ru
<al_> jrib: hmmm, where will the output show up? in terminal?
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: I'll try your base .conf and see where I can go from there. do you have any good resources you can recommend?
<hanasaki> what are the "[[" for in if [[ -n $BASH_COMPLETION_DEBUG ]]; then
<jrib> al_: erm, nowhere.  That command in crontab is actually kind of pointless :)  You should redirect to a file or something
<maco> hanasaki: that means "test"
<cn28h> hanasaki, bash builtin replacement for [ ] - bash man page explains that and what -n does as well
<zedkappa> jrib: are you sure? its an official program
<zedkappa> jrib: it comes with 9.10
<al_> jrib: oh so its prob running
<tonyyarusso> m4rk: In 9.10, you can either use System > Administration > Disk Utility, or install the 'gparted' package.
<hanasaki> thanks maco and cn28h   I am getting the following error on gdm login however console login works fine.  thoughts?  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<hanasaki> /etc/bash_completion: 35: [[: not found
<al_> jrib: whats a good command for testing?
<jrib> zedkappa: it's completely up to the program itself how it handles the http_proxy environment variable being set
<Richard_Simmons> is it possible, when SSH'd into someone's PC to give them a message on the desktop?
<jrib> al_: echo "hi" > /home/al/my_new_file
<cn28h> hanasaki, pastebin the fil?
<zero-day> hello againg
<tonyyarusso> Richard_Simmons: Yes, with 'zenity'.
<zero-day> again*
<al_> ta
<hanasaki> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zedkappa> jrib: ok thanks for helping me out ^^
<zero-day> what can I do with rdp vulnerabilitie?
<guntbert> zedkappa: as http_proxy is for http and mtr uses only icmp/udp it can not pay attention
<adam-_-> where do ruby gems end up on ubuntu?
<mneptok> zero-day: this is not a chennl to discuss exploits
<mneptok> zero-day: please refrain
<tonyyarusso> adam-_-: /usr/lib somewhere
<benchik> hello
<pfred1> mneptok exploits aren't a support issue?
<zero-day> sorry i dont know what is refrain
<mneptok> pfred1: how to exploit them is not.
<zero-day> because i'm not english
<tonyyarusso> adam-_-: You can check where specific things when by doing 'dpkg -L packagename'
<mneptok> zero-day: "please stop"
<hanasaki> cn28h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335576/
<zero-day> oh ok
<scalaLove> I am wrong yeah it says SHORTER not FASTER
<zero-day> so where is the channel
<zedkappa> guntbert: i see ! thanks for confirming it
<zero-day> ?
<mneptok> zero-day: that's not an Ubuntu support topic, either.
<guntbert> zedkappa: :)
<zero-day>  oh, so this is just for ubuntu support?
<hanasaki> cn28h:  slightly revised with Xsession error output
<hanasaki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/335578/
<guntbert> zero-day: yes
<benchik> does "spin down hard disks when possible" option unchecked ,in power manager, makes load_cycle_count low (no aggressive power management)?
<zero-day> LOL, sorry
<mneptok> zero-day: type "/topic" (no quotes)
<wizzo50> How do you uninstall something that you added on to Firefox and do not see it in the addons to uninstall, like Webmymd or Scrapbook, etc.?
<zero-day> ok I see it
<hanasaki> cn28h it's the generic installed file from bash-completion no updates at all
<drunkpunk> hey all, can anyone tell me how to change the login screen in ubuntu 9.10?
<Richard_Simmons> Now that I know about zenity... how do I specify what display it appears on? right now, I'm getting the error "(zenity:4995): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: "
<xJust> hi :D .. so .. how can i tell what version of ubuntu i'm using .. 32 or 64 bits .. and so on ? ? ?
<jrib> Richard_Simmons: set the DISPLAY environment variable appropriately
<jrib> xJust: uname -m
<mneptok> xJust: lsb_release -a
<wizzo50> uame -m
<zero-day> so you spend all your days here?
<xjkx> if i install the last ubuntu it will auto detect and add windows vista to grub ?
<jrib> zero-day: still not ubuntu support ;)
<mneptok> !offtopic | zero-day
<ubottu> zero-day: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xJust> i686 = ? ?
<zero-day> so i'm getting more and more ...
<wizzo50>  How do you uninstall something that you added on to Firefox and do not see it in the addons to uninstall, like Webmymd or Scrapbook, etc.?
<xJust> jrib, i686 = ? ?
<losha> Richard_Simmons: note that not all ssh clients/servers allow gui stuff over the X11 connection. If that's the case, the best you will be able to manage it to write a text message onto the ssh user's terminal...
<jrib> xJust: 32bit
<hanasaki> cn28h: ?
<xJust> jrib, thanks ,, now .. is there a 64bit out there ? .. is it better ??
<jrib> xJust: yes, how much ram do you have?
<Richard_Simmons> losha, both using Ubuntu 9.04's built in SSH, so I have no idea. I'm trying "DISPLAY=:0 zenity --text updating your pc remotely " and getting the same error :/
<klown> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xJust> jrib, 4gb
<benchik> anybody please?
<drunkpunk> any help with changing the login screen in 9.10? tried admin>Login Screen and nothing doing there, googled around and  it seems it's been disabled for this release?
<zero-day> so
<zero-day> why you guys don't like windows?
<jrib> xJust: if you wanted to use the 64bit version (it's called "amd64") then you could, but you would have to reinstall
<pfred1> drunkpunk you mean you want to switch your X display manager?
<xJust> jrib, thanks .. but .. is there any disadvantages ?
<losha> Richard_Simmons: you need to configure both the server and the client to allow X11 forwarding to do what you're trying to do. Either that, or settle for using the 'write' command to send text messages to the user....
<jrib> xJust: no, not anymore
<xJust> jrib, is it faster ,, where can i compare ?
<phyrrus> window 7
<jrib> xJust: it's not faster, you can just use more ram
<Condoulo> I'm trying to run FIrefox 3.6 beta 4 on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala, and I keep getting: http://pastebin.com/me08ebbd
<benchik> no one knows about the power manager in ubuntu?
<scalaLove> What music do Linux users here listen? Give me some cool bands...
<guntbert> phyrrus: this channel is for ubuntu support
<guntbert> !ot | scalaLove
<ubottu> scalaLove: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xJust> jrib, and using more ram .. means ?
<brilong87> does anyone have the settings for making xchat connect automatically to freenode at startup?
<jrib> xJust: 32bit can't use more than ~4gb of ram
<glimmen> HI all
<Condoulo> can anybody explain why I'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/me08ebbd
<Richard_Simmons> xJust on 32bitm you are limited to 4GB of RAM, most of which you can't really use because devices take up a bit of that address space. 64bit allows 16 Exabytes
<xJust> jrib, so .. if my ram are 4gb .. i don't have to reinstall 64bits ,, or i have to ?
<guntbert> Condoulo: please give us details *here*
<eeeuser113> hey, is the usb creator supposed to work in latest release? i am trying to install latest UNR in a netbook having the first UR
<Richard_Simmons> Er, not most of which, some of which*
<Richard_Simmons> where'd most come from? Dx
<SwedeMike> if you want to run 32bit you can install the -pae kernel-image, then you can use all of your memory.
<drunkpunk> pfred1: just want to change how the login screen looks
<Sacho> Condoulo: you're missing some dependencies?
<xJust> Richard_Simmons, help too plz ^^
<eeeuser113> but the usb creator doesnt even see the iso
<jrib> xJust: you don't "have" to
<Condoulo> guntbert, I was trying to run Firefox 3.6 beta 4 - I'm on UBuntu 9.10 64-bit
<SwedeMike> hm, pae seems to only be available for 10.04 though
<pfred1> drunkpunk so which do you use gdm xdm kdm?
<drunkpunk> pfred1: gdm
<SwedeMike> or hm, pae seems available for 9.10
<_dgl> eeeuser113: I used unetbootin to make a karmic 9.10 bootable usb and it booted on my eee
<xJust> jrib, one more time ,, if my rams = 4gb .. i'm at my best performance ,, and 64bit version ,, won't have any effects ,, ? true ?
<xjkx> did anyone install ubuntu on a laptop with vista ? I heard there are problems. will ubuntu detect and add vista do grub, and all work just fine ? i know windows vista has its own resize thing, but what if i wanna use Gparted instead ?
<xJust> jirb, sorry for bothering with that :) .. just making sure
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: I get "failed to initialize NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1.0.0" with your .conf. what does this mean?
<SwedeMike> xJust: install the pae kernel for 32bit, then you don't have to re-install anything. if you want to go 64bit you have to do a complete re-install
<bbl5660> ping
<guntbert> Condoulo: the more details you give here, the greater is the possibility for someone with the right answer to see them
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, which card do you have?
<Sacho> xjkx: I had no problems using ubuntu livecd to partition my hd, set up grub and so on
<dAlfa89_> Where can I get libpng/lpng? It seems aMSN won't compile without it
<adam-_-> how do i add a directory to my PATH ?
<xJust> SwedeMike, how :) ? << new at linux
<eeeuser113> dgl isnt that plain retarded? isnt the iso supposed to work? i tried dd'ing, didnt work either. didnt boot from usb
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: I dunno. Is there a command to check that?
<ezzieyguywuf> pretty sure it's nvidia
<Condoulo> guntbert, ok, well, heres the issue: I was trying to run Firefox 3.6 Beta 4 on Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit, and I got this error: http://www.spicygreeniguana.com/linux/45317-64-bits-os-elfclass64.html
<apocalypt> dAlfa89 use aMSN from repository it's easier
<pfred1> drunkpunk is this what you want to do? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753261
<xjkx> SwedeMike: "﻿install the pae kernel for 32bit" i don't know what it means, i got the ubuntu 32 bits, yes, i have no 64 bits, so i'm safe ? thanks Sacho, hope here will be the same
<dAlfa89_> apocalypt, I know it's easier, but the newer version isn't in the 9.04 repo, and I don't want to mess anything up adding a 9.10 repo, so I was gonna compile it to be safe
<SwedeMike> xjkx / xJust: sorry, I only give pointers, don't give step-by-step instructions.
<jrib> xJust: it's likely you'll be able to access more ram on 64bit (32bit won't actually address all 4gb for whatever reason)
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: geforce 7350 LE
<_dgl> eeeuser113: yeah it is kind of lame, the eee wont boot the iso image if you just copy it straight onto a usb stick, you need to add a boot record with unetbootin or the live-usb tools or something like that- they use syslinux
<Condoulo> jrib, address bus limitations.
<drunkpunk> pfred1: not exactly, the screen i want to change is the one where i pick user and actually log in
<guntbert> Condoulo: thats a fedora error - but I don't care for the !latest versions anyway
<drunkpunk> and to alter the login box itself
<pfred1> drunkpunk that'd be gdm
<Condoulo> guntbert, well, I'm on Ubuntu, so it must not be a "Fedora" error.
<xJust> jrib, ooh ,, thanks :) .. so tell me .. is there any good way to "backup" things and "restore" them .. after the new install ?
<eeeuser113> _dgl: syslinux is fine. its  ubuntu thats doing it wrong (yet again)
<lb_> hi! I have a problem with scim and Opera in a Ubuntu. :( I use Ctrl+Space to switch input modes, but unlike in every other application I use, in Opera this combination just does nothing. What could be wrong... I have eliminated the action Opera performs when seeing this key combination already
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, using 9.10?
<guntbert> Condoulo: the page you linked was - but it doesn't matter for me, like I already said - sorry and Good luck :-)
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: yes
<centHOGG> hi, I just installed karmic and how do you install the bashrc & bash_aliases for bash? TIA
<drunkpunk> pfred1: sorry not yet familiar with the terminology
<_dgl> eeeuser113: i ran unetbootin on a debian box, used the 9.10 live iso and told unetbootin it was the 'daily build' or something (it didn't have 9.10 listed) but it was easy to do
<drunkpunk> pfred1: gdm does?
<pfred1> drunkpunk http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/
<xjkx> SwedeMike: it wasn't a pointer because i googled pae kernel windows vista ubuntu and nothing came to me saying i gotta worry about it
<eeeuser113> _dgl: seriously unetbootin is one of the very few things thats more retarted than ubuntu
<eeeuser113> ffs
<zoggnoff> does ubuntu server with LAMP installed have the mod_ssl enabled and installed or do i need to add that
<eeeuser113> no working usb image in nr
<eeeuser113> _dgl: anyway, thanks
<_dgl> eeeuser113: fedora and debian itself both have limited usb boot images.. archlinux distributes one that boots straight after a copy, but ubuntu is just like most distros - very iso
<klown> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<SwedeMike> xjkx: your google skills are failing. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<xJust> SwedeMike, xjkx, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/redhat-enterprise-linux-4gb-plus-ram-support.html
<xJust> SwedeMike, xjkx, still .. i'm not sure if this is the right thing to do ? ? ?
<centHOGG> hi, I just installed karmic and how do you install the bashrc & bash_aliases for bash? TIA
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, heres my xorg.conf, and I also have the nvidia-glx-190 driver installed
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/335581/
<space_cadet> equivalent command for 9.10?    !8.10 = ./configure --enable-liba52 --disable-debug --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac --enable-gpl --enable-x264 --enable-xvid --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-pp --enable-libtheora --enable-libogg --enable-libgsm --enable-swscaler --disable-debug --enable-shared --prefix=/usr
<bbl5660> Does anyone know the command to identify current unix / linux I am inside?
<xjkx> SwedeMike: oh, you were talking to xJust, i thought you were misstyping, lmao ! that's why i didn't understand
<drunkpunk> pfred1:  followin first bunch of instructions - will this effect hpw the actually login box looks or just the background?
<spoken> i recently upgraded to karma but when I reboot the system now it hangs on "Boot from (hd0,0) ext3" and then the id code and "Starting up .."  I can boot into old kernels by using grub but only in recovery mode as far as I can tell.
<pfred1> klown nvidia not working for you?
<bbl5660> The OS not "echo $SHELL"
<xJust> xjkx, lol
<space_cadet> bbl5660, uname -a
<xJust> so xjkx, u know anything about it ?
<klown> pfred1, no, ezzieyguywuf is having an issue setting up a 7350LE
<klown> my gts260 works wonderful :)
<space_cadet> i had the 7150 LE   HP box?
<klown> gtx*
<pfred1> drunkpunk not sure sounds like the background to me though
<bbl5660> space_cadet, thank you so much!
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: I'll take a look gimme a sec
<bbl5660> I tried googling forever!
<xJust> hmmm ... never mind .. thanks guys ! :D ... see you around
<xjkx> xJust:  not really, sorry ;)
<space_cadet> !ffmpeg
<xjkx> see you
<pfred1> klown yes I did an upgrade early today and with new kernel it killed my nvidia driver been trying to fix it since then
<xJust> xjkx, it's cool .. peace out ^^
<klown> pfred1, which card?
<pfred1> klown whats it matter? they all supported one that worked up until the upgrade a 400MX I think it is
<space_cadet> equivalent command for 9.10?    !8.10 = ./configure --enable-liba52 --disable-debug --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac --enable-gpl --enable-x264 --enable-xvid --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-pp --enable-libtheora --enable-libogg --enable-libgsm --enable-swscaler --disable-debug --enable-shared --prefix=/usr
<centHOGG> anyone bash script with the new ubuntu?
<drunkpunk> pfred1: am i right in thinking previous versions have been able to adjust this with ease?
<klown> pfred1, I upgraded today as well, and have no issues.
<pfred1> drunkpunk I don't think too many people really care what the login screen looks like
<pfred1> klown the module didn't build do you use the binary driver?
<drunkpunk> pfred1: just bringin it up to scratch with all the other eye candy
<mattyp> does anybody know how to use an ipod with amarok
<mattyp> or another program that is better fit... any advice?
<hacker_kid> how can i get the true Mhz of my processor in ubuntu, /proc/cpuinfo is always the current speed
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: Is your xorg.conf for just tv-out, or for tv-out and crt?
<klown> pfred1, yes, i use the glx-190 driver
<apocalypt> mattyp try this http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<mattyp> thank  you
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, just tv-out, i dont have a regular monitor
<pfred1> klown and you have a kernel module loaded and running? like lsmod shows nvidia ?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: ok. what is Xinerama and what is MX620?
<pfred1> klown FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko): No such device
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, both are for my mouse
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: ok.
 * ezzieyguywuf keeps comparing his xorg.conf to klown's
<obx> still no luck with the wacom gah
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, just drop the mx620 stuff, rename the card to your specific model, and try that.
<pfred1> heh in order for me to start X I had to sack my xorg.conf file
<paschu>  whats the best music player ???
<obx> what does "setting pressure sensitivity in gimp itself" mean?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: in the monitor section, are the horiz- and vertrefresh settings optional, i.e. does it have some defaults it reverts to?
<musicgenius> how do i know if envy is working?
<pfred1> paschu best is subjective best is whatever suits you
<centHOGG> anyone bash script with the new ubuntu?
<paschu> pfred1, Need a music player that needs less ram
<musicgenius> apocalypt you still on?
<petur_> NOW I GO AND DREAM ABOUT SERIAL KILLINGS
<petur_> BYE ALL
<petur_> AND THA NK YOU FOR YOUR HELP, WILL  SEND FLOWERS
<apocalypt> yeah i'm here
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, im using a 36inch tv for my monitor, you should be able to drop all that.
<pfred1> paschu maybe a CLI one then?
<musicgenius> how do i know if envy works?
<klown> pfred1, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260] (rev a1)
<musicgenius> when i click on it in system tools it doesnt seem to do anything
<paschu> pfred1, what what what whaaaaaat?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: and finally, in your screen section I see you have some twinview stuff defined. isn't that just for two displays?
<pfred1> klown that is from lspci not lsmod
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, not required for ya.
<apocalypt> envy just installs a ATI driver. u have to try it with an 3D program i guess
<klown> pfred1, my apologizes, sec
<apocalypt> try to use compiz
<apocalypt> maybe
<pfred1> klown try modprobe | grep nvidia
<musicgenius> as in set the effects to extra?
<pfred1> klown try lsmod | grep nvidia
<yoques> Hi!
<klown> pfred1, nvidia               9620040  38
<pfred1> klown yup thats it
<centHOGG> why does FF with kk have connection issues
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: I AM trying to (eventually) get two displays running
<Roxxor> paschu, did you try already audacious?
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, try to get your card working first, then try for two displays :)
<paschu> Roxxor, ill try
<pfred1> klown mine didn't make a module so I've none to load now
<paschu> How to set a password on a folder?
<Roxxor> paschu, http://audacious-media-player.org/
<yoques> I need some help. I can't connect my laptop to Internet at the moment, but i need to install ndiswrapper from a tar.gz
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: my card works fine with whatever ubuntu uses for its defaults. Anytime I try to use a custom .conf file it blows up in my face though. Maybe I should have mentioned that
<yoques> how can I be shure that it will work?
<Adantan_Alex> hey when i type sudo apt-get rar it says "Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package." any reason why?
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, sorry, i started reading a little late, what exactly are you trying to change in ur conf file?
<pfred1> Adantan_Alex maybe unrar comes with rar though I always used rar e myself
<Roxxor> Adantan_Alex, sudo apt-get install rar
<spoken> i recently upgraded to karma but when I reboot the system now it hangs on "Boot from (hd0,0) ext3" and then the id code and "Starting up .."  I can boot into old kernels by using grub but only in recovery mode as far as I can tell.
<Roxxor> Adantan_Alex, or synaptic ;)
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: I just want to use both my computer screen and my tv screen at the same time. same display on both. Ubuntu's defaults identify my computer screen just fine but not my tv screen. I'd like to make whatever changes I need to in order to accomplish this. I'm following http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/NVidia/TV-OUT mainly
<dav-> where does gnome store which window manager to start (i.e. visual effects none/some/extra) ?
<pfred1> spoken my kernel upgrade didn't go too well over here either :(
<ezzieyguywuf> dav-: /etc/init.d?
<Adantan_Alex> oops
<dav-> ezzieyguywuf: almost certainly not..
<Adantan_Alex> yeah, i did sudo apt-get install rar and i got the same thing
<spoken> pfred1 should I be installing the kernel manually?
<chris231989> Adantan_Alex, you dont have rar in your sources
<spoken> like a generic kernel?
<ezzieyguywuf> dav-: worth a shot. what do you need to know for?
<pfred1> spoken I don't know about that sorry.
<paschu> How to set a password on a folder?
<dav-> ezzieyguywuf: well when I login the window manager never starts..
<dav-> ezzieyguywuf: /etc/init.d is pre-login startup scripts. not post login stuff..
<yoques> I need some help. I can't connect my laptop to Internet at the moment, but i need to install ndiswrapper from a tar.gz. How can I do this? With wich commands can I do it?
<mattyp> apocalypt, that link did not give me any information i was looking for do you know anything off hand
<scalaLove> what does this mean ./stream.dump?
<pfred1> yoques no deb package for it?
<ezzieyguywuf> dav-: do you get a gui login screen?
<apocalypt> i don't know what u are looking for especially
<dav-> ezzieyguywuf: yes, gnome start, the windows have no decoration, i.e. compiz doesn't start
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: you still around?
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, yeah im reading that link
<dupondje> 01[LIB] loading plugin 'sha1' failed: /usr/lib/ipsec/plugins/libstrongswan-sha1.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dupondje> 01[LIB] loading plugin 'fips-prf' failed: /usr/lib/ipsec/plugins/libstrongswan-fips-prf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Roxxor> yoques, able to understand a little bit german? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper
<ezzieyguywuf> dav-: it's sorty ugly, but maybe try adding compiz --replace to "startup applications"
<dupondje> strongswan networkmanager plugin broken ?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: okie doke
<scalaLove> what does ./stream.dump mean? this is a location but where is it, dumpstream says it dumps file there
<centHOGG> anyone bash script with the new ubuntu?
<dav-> ezzieyguywuf: i did, that has other nasty sideeffects. I'm trying to find the right way to fix this problem..
<ezzieyguywuf> dav-: ah ok then. sorry I couldn't be more help
<dav-> ezzieyguywuf: thx for trying :)
<ifa> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and installed kde-desktop to try out kde. Unfortunately, the Kubuntu quiet splash occurs now before the standard Ubuntu xsplash whether I run a kde session or gnome session. This slows down boot time and makes it messy. How do I remove the Kubutnu usplash from boot-up?
<yoques> pfred1, I didn't saw where it was :S
<RiotingPacfisit>  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d1fcc333099029a2111b5ba7e39abb24656935f4 and http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c0ac17d2eaef5e97fb40dc6efa62871ae30258df are almost identical http://pastebin.ca/17032401703241 is a simplified diff of the two, yet 2.6.31 works, any ideas what i did wrong?
<mattyp> im new to linux  and just want to use my ipod with it...
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, do you have everything plugged in when your trying this new conf file?
<RiotingPacfisit> mattyp: what version of ipod?
<rivoot> ipod touch?
<rivoot> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mattyp> when i open amarok it asks me to configure the device with a pre-connect and eject command
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: actually no. I unplugged my tv back when I was still trying to have the nvidia gui make my xorg.conf file, just so that it'd make me a bare-bones one that I could add things too. Haven't plugged it in since, but would that cause a problem?
<Roxxor> mattyp which ipod do you have?
 * ezzieyguywuf runs to plug it in
<conn> yaaar.
<mMezquitale> is sthere a way of installing ubuntu on windows besides using virtual box?
<conn> how goes everyone?
<chiques> is loving kicad
<yoques> somebody knows where can I obtain "ndiswrapper.deb" ?
<centHOGG> hi, I just installed karmic and how do you install the bashrc & bash_aliases for bash? TIA
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, have you posted your conf file you originally had issues with yet, if so, mind relinking?
<tonyyarusso> mMezquitale: wubi?
<Roxxor> mMezquitale  wubi
<mattyp> DRUNKPUNK, what kind of punk are you into
<mMezquitale> tonyyarusso, Roxxor thanks, ill go look up wubi
<tonyyarusso> centHOGG: They're there by default.  You want to add your own customizations?
<pfred1> yoques http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/
<maco> !ot | mattyp
<ubottu> mattyp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<centHOGG> tonyyarusso: hi, thx... where is bashrc & bash_aliases?
<drunkpunk> mattyp: pistols, clash, rancid, black flag...
<tonyyarusso> centHOGG: For your user, ~/.bashrc (if you feel the need to put aliases in a separate file, you can create ~/.bash_aliases and then add a line to .bashrc with 'source ~/.bash_aliases')
<Roxxor> yoques try to undestand my link with google, its very good... ask if you dont understand a certain passage
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: let me go grab it hold on
<Roxxor> yoques translate with google
<centHOGG> tonyyarusso: yeah i know, but I couldn't find bashrc in my home folder on a new install
<pfred1> centHOGG touch ~/.bashrc
<tonyyarusso> centHOGG: That's because it's a hidden file - the . at the front of the name does that.  ls -a on a command line or Ctrl-H in nautilus will show it.
<doleyb> Is there a summary around of what's fixed by going from kernel 2.6.31-15 to 16?  I've had many problems since upgrading to karmic and hope this fixes some.
<Jeruvy> centHOGG: If I recall you have to create it^^
<centHOGG> yeah i know
<centHOGG> ok create it
<centHOGG> with an older one?
<drunkpunk> any1 offer some help changing login screen in 9.10?
<Jeruvy> centHOGG: like pfred1 said, use touch that will make it.
<HideMe> How do I set VLC as my default movie player?
<conn> brand new to linux, and i want grub to recognize my windows installs instead of my windows.
<conn> when i run update grub2 it just finds the bootloader...
<conn> any sugestions?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: http://pastebin.com/m5c3ad0ae
<centHOGG> got it... i'll just lift some script from an older version.... i wonder why they left that out
<sammy> so someone help me out here. I'm trying to remove the linux-generic package. somehow, the linux-generic-pae image package is missing a dependency (the latest linux-generic-pae image) and wants me to run `apt-get -f install` to fix it. but there isn't enough space on / to install the package it wants to install. if I try to `apt-get remove linux-generic` to make some room, it tells me I need to run `apt-get install -f` first, which wil
<sammy> doleyb: I know there's a changelog for every new version. you're using the default ubuntu desktop kernel?
<trism> centHOGG: the default should be in /etc/skel/.bashrc, not sure why you don't have one in your home directory though
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, and u said u have 3 monitors?  what type of connections?
<tonyyarusso> doleyb: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux , click the arrow by the -16 version for karmic to see details
<centHOGG> trism: thx
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf I'm lealous you have a nvidia module! I had one this morning before i did an update.
<tonyyarusso> doleyb: for the full changelog, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+changelog
<xJust> oooohkaaay :) ,,, i can't see "Audio Icon" on Windows Live Messenger users in "Empathy" ... why .. how do i make voice calls with Windows Live Messenger users ???
<xJust> oooohkaaay :) ,,, i can't see "Audio Icon" on Windows Live Messenger users in "Empathy" ... why .. how do i make voice calls with Windows Live Messenger users ???
<FloodBot1> xJust: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: two monitors. One is a regular computer monitor (I forget what that connector is called) and the other is a tv with s-video
#ubuntu 2009-12-06
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: you lost nvidea module with an update? garn that stinks
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf sub-D ?
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, dvi?
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, doesnt matter, but just so you know :P
<xJust> ooooky :) ,,, i can't see "Audio Icon" on Windows Live Messenger users in "Empathy" ... why .. how do i make voice calls with Windows Live Messenger users ???
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf don't got to tell me it was a horrible way to wake up
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: thanks :-) the one with the screws in it
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, theres two..vga, or dvi..dvi will be the bigger of the two.
<xJust> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<Roxxor> xJust not sure.. but i think canoncial removed voice and video support from empathy for karmic
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: says "digital video" so I'm going with DVI
<sammy> xJust: I think Roxxor is right. I think only the development versions of empathy have voice/video support for now
<xJust> Roxxor, Sammy, Reaaallly? .. hmm .. so what is the BEST IM client do you guys think is
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf dvi is funny looking with 3 rows of holes
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: and just to be clear, when I remove my xorg.conf, xserver runs swimingly. If I add a blank xorg.conf, still runs great. If I add anything to this xorg.conf, it no longer likes me.
<Roxxor> sammy no... official its stable... but i read some developers marked the support itself as unstable and removed it
<obx> is there a program to see if there are conflicting issues between programs
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, you said u tried the nvidia config?
<Roxxor> xJust i use empathy.. its quite good... if you llike, you could try to manually install the support for video and voice ;)
<obx> or conflicts between versions of a program
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: yes. I can go try it again if you'd like.
<xJust> Roxxor, how :D ?
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, was it picking up both monitors?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log right?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: no
<sammy> Roxxor: ahh. and xJust: I use gajim, but you have to connect to a jabber server with transports to connect to anything but jabber/xmpp/googetalk. the latest (development?) version has voice and video support.
<Roxxor> xJust i tried it, but failed epicially :D
<xJust> Roxxor, LOOOL ,, sounds cool ;)
<sammy> xJust: aim/yahoo/msn are protocols of the past. tell your friends to get out of vendor locked protocols and move to xmpp/jabber :)
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: looked for what?
<Kage_Jittai> is it possible to read data off a DVD without a functioning DVD drive in Ubuntu?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf when X fails it should say in that file
<HideMe> How do I set VLC as my default movie player?
<Roxxor> sammy empathy supports jingle ;) but i dont think theres a working voice or video transport? 0.o
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, have you tried a restart with both monitors plugged in?
<xJust> Sammy, hmm .. it's quite hard to convince everyone ^^ .. but what do you mean by Vendor Locked ?
<maco> Roxxor: hmm?
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: it said it didn't recognize the nvidia something or other
<jrib> !defaultapp | HideMe
<ubottu> HideMe: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<maco> Roxxor, sammy: ive used empathy to video chat before
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: I can check it again in just a min
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: I can try that
<Roxxor> maco what? :D
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf ah you may have the same problem as i do then?
<xJust> Maco, really
<maco> xJust: yes...
<Roxxor> maco with msn and karmic, not modified?
<maco> Roxxor: oh no not with msn
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf your conf tries to load the binary driver but do you have the binary driver?
<maco> Roxxor: who uses msn?
<Roxxor> maco tahts the point ;)
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: ah now I remember. the NVIDIA X Server Settings guy errors out and tells me " You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver"
<xJust> maco, i cant see the "Audio" icon ,, or the "Video" icon for that ?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf hmm yes
<xJust> maco, ooh ,, my friends do
<xJust> lol
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: how do I check that?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf grab a bucket and start bailing with me
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, lsmod | grep nvidia
<Roxxor> maco is use everything because every friend uses a different protocol ;)
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf lsmod | grep nvidia
<maco> Roxxor: you said jingle but no a/v transport, but thats obviously wrong since i could use it over jabber fine
<maco> i only ever knew 2 people who used msn *shrug*
<klown> pfred1, have u loaded the nvidia-glx-190 drivers?
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: I get two outputs.
<maco> and jingle is a jabber thing
<sammy> xJust: I mean xmpp is being developed in the open. you can run your own server and your own client. msn/yahoo/aim do whatever they want with your messages, and frequently change the protocols to break "unofficial" clients. plus who wants to use a service you have no say in that someone else owns? especially when they get to see all your messages and do with them what they please?
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: "nvidia       7089800  0"
<drunkpunk> any1 offer some help changing login screen in 9.10?
<pfred1> yeah I'm ticked off and if this wasn't Ubuntu I could have this fixed in like 2 minutes but I don't know the Ubuntu way of fixing it!
<Adantan_Alex> how do you check how much disc space you have using command line?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf thats it
<sammy> drunkpunk: what do you want to do? change the background of the login screen?
<pfred1> Adantan_Alex df -h
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: and "agpgart        34988  2 nvidia,intel_agp"
<Roxxor> maco i meant a/v transport to msn, and thats not possible, right?
<xJust> sammy, good point ^^ ..
<maco> Roxxor: oh no not in karmic. it makes empathy crash so its disabled
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: so that means my nvidia driver is loaded correct?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf yes
<Roasted> sup guys - I got ubuntu and kubuntu dual booting, but ubuntu is default at the top. I want kubuntu at the top. Both partitions are 9.10 32 bit. How do I edit grub2 or whatever to swap the entries around?
<drunkpunk> sammy: wanted to change the whole lot - the login bit too
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: mind you, this is with a non-existent xorg.conf, so xserver is using ubuntu's defaults, which I CANNOT check because it uses a phantom .conf >:-O
<Adantan_Alex> hmmmm when i install "sudo apt-get install default-jdk"
<drunkpunk> sammy: tried changing it so it shows wallpaper but that didnt work either
<Adantan_Alex> oops
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf oh you can check like X -showconfig there's another command too I forget
<xJust> ok guys :) .. a dvd to avi software in ubuntu ?? .. or the best all of all converters ^^ ? ?
<Roxxor> xJust dvd::rip
<drunkpunk> sammy: in prev versions it was fairly easy and those tons of premade login screens availanle on gnome look
<Adantan_Alex> when i install "sudo apt-get install default-jdk" i then type java and i get Could not reserve enough space for object heap
<Adantan_Alex> Could not create the Java virtual machine. any reason why?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf try xdpyinfo or glxinfo
<drunkpunk> sammy: please excuse poor typing
<ozymandias> is it possible to install the modules for an intel 5300 wifi card through apt, and not just a new kernel? I have a dell mini 10v, and changed the wifi out to something *not* shitty broadcom and now the dell installed ubuntu doesnt think I have wifi installed
<xJust> Roxxor, i just installed it .. i have the dvd in ,, but i don't know how to change to "avi" for example ?? .. how .. were ???
<xJust> where*
<xJust> lol
<maco> drunkpunk: gnome rewrote gdm and havent gotten to adding code to allow theming in the new one yet
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: I just did nvidia-xconfig and it kills my xserver when I restart it.
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: gimme a sec to fix xserver then I will try that
<Roxxor> xJust first you have to copy the dvd to the computer
<xJust> Roxxor, oooh ,, then change it ?
<xJust> Roxxor, Easy steps .. or complicated ?
<sammy> Roasted: the file you're wanting to edit is /boot/grub/menu.1st but it is autogenerated. try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: ok what am I looking for here?
<Roxxor> xJust i dont know what you mean... just work through all tabs.. alternatively you could use lemonrip.. very easy to use..(just saw the interface, didnt test it really)
<Roasted> thanks, sammy!
<drunkpunk> maco: so no workaround?
<sammy> Roasted: np
<maco> drunkpunk: use kdm instead?
<Adantan_Alex> when i install "sudo apt-get install default-jdk" i then type java and i get Could not reserve enough space for object heap
<Roasted> sammy - aint workin, its a blank file... :(
<drunkpunk> maco: lol now there's simplicity! thx
<drunkpunk> sammy any thoughts to add to maco's?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf that is the $64 question if I knew I wouldn't be here!
<Roxxor> xJust http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:ft0WsVM7hosJ:jaromes.projects.googlepages.com/lemonrip.html%3FScreenshots+lemonrip&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=firefox-a
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: let me pastbin my outputs
<xJust> Roxxor,  We're sorry... ... but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now.
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf even with no xorg.conf file you must have a startup log it says in there
<xJust> i'm trying dvd::rip now ^^ .. thanks
<firefly2> how can I install my windows hdds (they weren't recognized on installation) (xubuntu 9.04) and if I have to use fstab: how can I find out the /dev/... to use? thx
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: good point. where did you say that was located?
<Roxxor> xJust no problem ;)
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: http://pastebin.com/m6e5d689d for glxinfo
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: lemme go take a look
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf grep nv the log
<xJust> So how do you jump to desktop .. fastest keyboard shortcut ? ?
<klown> xJust, control alt d
<obx> is there a tool that allows you to check if their are conflicts between versions of programs?
<xJust> klown, cooool ^^
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: what is nv? It says that's the driver it's using
<obx> i've got someone on ubuntuforums helping me out with my wacom, i just want pressure sensitivity really
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf yeah that is the default driver shipped wit hX Window
<vinpan> hello i need help install icon themes?
<kavurt> Roasted: have you tried sammy's solution to your question?
<Roxxor> obx normally apt-get i think... or maybe only synaptic..
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf the unaccelerated driver
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: well it works :-) how to make it tv-out is the question...
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf yes even though you are loading the module it does not seem you are using it
<drunkpunk> maco: can u help me out with installing kdm so i dont screw it up?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf which is really bad news for me
<obx> or maybe i have a file from another place i'm not supposed to have, i don't know it's driving me crazy
<Roasted> kavurt - yes, the file is empty, I think thats for grub 1, not grub 2
<behappy> Hello how much class in network??
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: cuz you don't even have the module right now right. but even when you get it, how will you get it to be used
<Roxxor> obx could you give more information? ;)
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf yes it means even if I get the module and load it it still may not work for me
<kavurt> Roasted: so you still need an answer?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf because update updated something else in X this morning too
<maco> drunkpunk: just "sudo apt-get install kdm" and when it asks if you want kdm or gdm to be default, choose kdm
<[R]> i'm trying to use apt-get build-dep on a package that is in the main ubuntu repos and in a ppa i have enabled... and its pcking the version from the main repo and not the ppa... anyone have any tips on how make it pick the correct versino?
<ezzieyguywuf> well I've been having this same problem for a WHILE
<ezzieyguywuf> what happened to klown
<klown> pfred1, i dont see why it wouldnt work for you also, im using the same driver u should be using.
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: you stil inhere?
<drunkpunk> maco: thanks very much, really appreciated
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, yep
<Roasted> kavurt - yes
<a-stray-cat> hey, is there any way to set up hot corners like you can for os x? (for expose and stuff)
<obx> i have a wacom bamboo mte-450 and i thought i had to install linuxwacom by source so i did
<pfred1> klown I don't evne have the module to load since i updated this morning
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: It seems that my system is does not like the driver for some reason. have you been following our convo?
<obx> so then, i posted on the forum and it turns out i don't need to, so someone helped me and gave me a .fdi that would let hal see my tablet
<obx> everything shows up but i have absolutely no pen sensitivity whatsoever and my eraser doesn't work
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, yeah, I have been following.  looks to me like you never installed the driver, just kept the original.
<pfred1> klown i just switched to Ubuntu about a week ago so I don't know how to do much in Ubuntu
<obx> and the guy helping me seems to think that maybe there's a conflict between a version of something
<pfred1> klown but i have been running Linux for oh about 14 years now or so
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: how do you mean?
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: ubuntu's been around that long?
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: ah, linux. my bad
<Roxxor> obx sorry.. but i dont know anything about wacom tablets... isnt there a .deb package anywhere in the repo?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf yeah I'm a whiz at Slackware 95
<obx> yeah, and after i realized i didn't need to do it from source i installed the one from the repo
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: nice. I been working through a linux-from-scratch build. very informative stuff
<obx> so i mean everything shows up fine
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf yeah i remember when people did that
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, pfred1 try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-190
<Roxxor> obx do the esentials work?
<klown> both of you need the same driver loaded for your cards.
<pfred1> klown in synaptic i installed 185
<obx> they work, but i don't have pen sensitivity or my eraser
<kavurt> Roasted: you should edit /etc/default/grub file. there's a line GRUB_DEFAULT=0 . "0" means the first entry in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg . so you need to change that number. and then run update-grub
<obx> is there a way to see what versions of things you HAVE installed?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: half a step ahead of you. I was jsut searching synaptic for nvidia
<Roxxor> obx hm.. ok.. sorry.. i think thats something driver specific.. already tried google? :D
<Adantan_Alex> Could not reserve enough space for object heap i get this when it installs jdk on ubuntu, any reason why?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: looks like I have nvidia-glx-173 installed now
<klown> pfred1, id suggest upgrading and trying that
<obx> yeah i have a guy on ubuntu forums helping me right now
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: should I get rid of it
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf yeah I've been there and done that but I guess I just didn't do it right good luck
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, sec
<Roxxor> obx sorry.. i dont have a wacom..
<klown> lemme look at 173
<obx> no it's alright haha
<obx> i just don't know what else to do
<pfred1> klown it was updating that got me to where I find myself now
<obx> i've spent a better part of today doing this
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: thanks. lol actually I been trying to get x server working on my LFS system. can't get the damn thing to compile. the system runs great though
<pfred1> I really don't have time for this!
<klown> pfred1, i doubt upgrading to a more current version of a driver could end up any worse than you already are.
<pfred1> klown well you should have seen the system a little while ago
<alex87> hey guys, is there any reason why ubuntu can't load as many tabs at once without choking (compared to windows). does it limit connections?
<pfred1> klown just getting X to start with the new kernel was not for the faint of heart
<klown> pfred1, i upgraded to 190 last week, might be the reason why my kernel upgrade went so smooth.
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, just upgrade, dont remove.
<Roxxor> ok.. gotta get sleep now ;) 1:28 AM... good night ;)
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: so install the -190 as well as the -183 I already have? can do
<pfred1> klown for some odd reason my synaptic has 185 as the highest version
<pfred1> klown maybe that is my problem 185 doesn't work with the new kernel?
<klown> pfred1, mine says "185" but the version is 190
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: apt-get can not find nvidia-glx-190
<pfred1> klown oh well now that sure muddies the water further
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, try apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<Crash8308> hey all
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: ok that one it found.
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: so you think it's a driver problem?
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, part of it, yes
<pfred1> klown there should have been a warning or something for all of us poor nvidia users
<Crash8308> anyone know how to remove all NVIDIA drivers from the system so i can reinstall them? something wigged out and now i can't enable desktop effects with compiz
<R1_> Hey, I just copied a bunch of wallpaper into the /usr/share/backgrounds folder but they aren't showing up  when i go to change background. Does anyone know why
<ezzieyguywuf> :-)
<klown> pfred1, poor nvidia users?  we have it good in linux :P
<MsTegan> My webcam worked in 8.10 but not now in Karmic.  How can I use the live CD to find the old driver and copy it to my new OS?  AKA how do I locate drivers?
<pfred1> klown I don't feel the love today!
<klown> pfred1, go get an older ati card, and come back to me in a week :)
<git__> anyone here know how much Apple bought lala for?
<soreau> Crash8308: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<pfred1> klown I am so regretting running that update this morning but yesterday was a rough day and i experienced a moment of weakness this morning
<Crash8308> R1: I think you still need to add them in the backgrounds options
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: wholly cow! I updated the driver, rebooted and BOW it works!
<klown> pfred1, i just reinstalled 9.10 last week, and i was worried about the update also..this is the first time it has ever went so smooth.
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, good :)
<git__> who here use curl?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: ah but at the login screen I get garbage on the tv. maybe I need to edite my .conf now? (that scares me)
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: try rebooting?
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, before you edit the conf file, try sudo nvidia-settings
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf heh this ain't Windows
<jdgq> alguien habla español
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf I'm already running the right kernel now
<ezzieyguywuf> jdgq: si
<Crash8308> soreau:  here you go http://pastebin.com/d5206338c
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf Linux spot 2.6.31-16-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 3 22:00:22 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dawgmatix> I am having some issues where two of my new 1.5 TB sata disks are not being recognized. I get a 'revalidation failed' message for the disks in dmesg
<R1_> Crash8308, thanks I didn't see the add option initially
<jdgq> epale mira sabes algo del w3af??
<soreau> Crash8308: So I guess 'glxinfo' segfaults?
<MsTegan> Help me find my webcam driver :(? Anybody? Anybody?
<Dawgmatix> any pointers ?
<klown> MsTegan, some info would help :P
<pfred1> klown  apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 returns nvidia-glx-185 is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DerKlempner> Anybody else having system performance issues with the new 2.6.31-16 kernel?
<jdgq> sabes algo del w3af??
<klown> pfred1, what happened when u tried apt-get install nvidia-glx-190?
<apocalypt> performance issues like what
<MsTegan> klown :) It worked in 8.10 (which I have the live CD for) basically I want to try and copy the driver from the live CD (or download it) but I cant find the driver.
<pfred1> klown donno never tried it I'll see
<R1_> R1_
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: nvidia-settings still doesn't work. It wants me to run nvidia-xconfig
<R1_> R1
<pfred1> klown E: Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-190
<MsTegan> klown I'm using a Motion Eye built in webcam with a Sony Vaio
<DerKlempner> Like VirtualBox suddenly becoming a CPU hog and running at about 20% of its speed prior the kernel upgrade.
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf you'd better type with crossed fingers
<jdgq> el w3af es un programa que analiza problemas en web vulnerabilidades, scriptt etc
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: I installed 185
<jdgq> alguien sabe de eso??
<jdgq> :(
<klown> pfred1, 185 worked for him..but im wondering if he upgraded kernel versions today
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf yes i did that but the module isn't on my system
<DerKlempner> !es > jdgq
<ubottu> jdgq, please see my private message
<Crash8308> soreau: what do you mean glxinfo segfaults?
<pfred1> klown they could be running the wrong kernel version too
<Guest21515> hola
<pfred1> klown I can still do my binary driver with my old kernel here
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: yea it seems that when I try to actually use the nvidia module is when I have problems. the default module does work
<SJrX> I have a machine that cannot suspend or hibernate. When I suspend, the system powers off, but when it comes back on it sorta does nothing, it's on but not doing anything
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, so the new version isnt working?
<darkangel> hey does anyone know a way i can automatically delete my trash???? like set it up to delete every 24 hours or something
<mylisto2> hey everyone...
<mylisto2> I'm trying to get my dell photo 926 printer to work..it shows up, but is not printing anything
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf check this out  less /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/96.43.13/2.6.31-16-generic/i686/log/make.log
<git__> hello hello
<git__> has any of u work with curl?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: the default driver, i.e. with no xorg.conf seems to work. when I run nvidia-config is when I have problems
<ezzieyguywuf> I gotta go for dinner, be back in a bit guys
<SJrX> I have a machine that cannot suspend or hibernate. When I suspend, the system powers off, but when it comes back on it sorta does nothing, it's on but not doing anything. The OS does seem to come back online, but the video stays dead it looks like
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, ok :)
<munz> /home/munz/.xchat2/bitchx.pl
<Sacho> SJrX is it a laptop?
<SJrX> Nope desktop
<pfred1> ha ha I found my module!
<geneticx> dang, I'm trying to configure a management port on a ASA5510 using ASDM but when I change the port's ip to another subnet I'm unable to access it from the other subnet... what am I missing?
<klown> MsTegan, seems like lots of people are having the same issue with 9.10
<pfred1> hey how come this module didn't get installed?
<j2bv16> HI
<j2bv16> I dont have sound in totem
<j2bv16> I unisntall Pulseaudio for some problems
<klown> pfred1, which module?
<j2bv16> what can i do?
<pfred1> klown where is your nvidia.ko file?
<MsTegan> klown yeah its not my only problem with it but its my biggest problem.  Is there any way I can copy the driver?  I've spent days screwing around with gstreamer and my video but no luck...
<jdgq> EXPL0IT 0 DAY IN VENT INTERESING PEOPLE???
<jdgq> EXPL0IT 0 DAY IN VENT INTERESING PEOPLE???
<jdgq> EXPL0IT 0 DAY IN VENT INTERESING PEOPLE???
<FloodBot1> jdgq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfred1> klown try locate nvidia.ko
<klown> pfred1, few places :P
<apocalypt> geneticx is the interface connected to the other subnet
<zappy> buona sera
<pfred1> klown locate nvidia.ko | grep lib
<zappy> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano qui?
<LjL> !it | zappy
<keiya> Can I change the directory name used by Ubuntu One?
<ubottu> zappy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<zappy> grazie
<geneticx> apocalypt: yes it's plugged into a switch and then Im trying to access it from another computer plugged into the same switch
<keiya> "
<apocalypt> try to connect via ssh?
<klown> pfred1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/335601/
<pfred1> klown heh line 2 is the important one
<geneticx> apocalypt: I'm unable to ping it
<apocalypt> geneticx after changing did u restart the network on that machine?
<klown> MsTegan, which vaio do you have?
<pfred1> klown yup my /lib/modules/2.6.31-15-generic/updates/dkms/ is empty!
<MsTegan> @klown
<pfred1> klown time for a little cp magic over here
<MsTegan> I have a vgn-fe870e
<geneticx> apocalypt: yup
<apocalypt> what tells ifconfig -a
<Crash8308> does anyone know if 64 bit linux has adobe flash issues compared to 32 bit?
<apocalypt> on this machine ping to new ip is working?
<phyrrus> Crash8308 it does not
<geneticx> apocalypt: no
<musikgoat> Crash8308: flash sucks just the same between the two
<j2bv16> I dont have sound in totem
<apocalypt> please made a screen of your /etc/network/interfaces and one of ifconfig -a
<bostux> Ubuntu 9.10 hp laptop having a problem where my audio will distort when a number of different events happen, ie. Seeking in totem, changing songs in banshee, loading a video from youtube, anybody have any clue? google hasn't turned much up for me
<j2bv16> i need to see some streaming in internet
<apocalypt> +make
<j2bv16> Dont give me sound
<j2bv16> i unistall pulseaudio
 * MsTegan screams at Karmic
<Crash8308> in that case, even if i switch to 32 bit adobe flash is going to be slow and choppy and flickery ?
<razvan75> is there any way to configure a display resolution on a notebook with SiS integrated video card? all I want is to be able to see 1280x800, no 3d or anything fancy
<pfred1> how do I check if my kernel has framebuffer support?
<j2bv16> Someone help me?
<Tictoon1> What is the window type for the administration popup dialog?
<klown> MsTegan, have u tried ricoh..seems people are having to compile the kernel, and install ricoh for the webcam to work
<bazhang> !sound | j2bv16
<ubottu> j2bv16: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<apocalypt> razvan is this resolution supported by your video card?
<j2bv16> No one help me?
<pfred1> let me rephrase that question does the shipped Ubuntu kernel  2.6.31-16-generic have framebuffer support in it?
<bazhang> j2bv16, read those links
<razvan75> yes
<musikgoat> Crash8308: you can use either version of the library in 64 bit linux, you should try both... but your results from using the 32 bit lib in 64 bit linux will be the same as 32 bit lib in 32 bit linux
<ChaoticXSinZ1> Anyone mind helping me with internet sharing?
<j2bv16> Ok
<sixtila> how to compile alsa from source tarballs
<j2bv16> Im goin to do
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing ChaoticXSinZ1
<apocalypt> razvan75 then try to change it in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sixtila> plz help me do this - i m a newbie - how to compile alsa from source tarballs
<ChaoticXSinZ1> My internet connection is on wlan0 and i'm trying to share through eth0
<ChaoticXSinZ1> it works if i connect an ethernet cable directly to one computer
<bazhang> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php ChaoticXSinZ1
<apocalypt> before that make a backup of that file
<klown> MsTegan, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/ricoh-webcam-r5u870-30296.shtml
<sixtila> how to compile alsa from source tarballs
<klown> MsTegan, like i said, you may have to recompile the kernel to get it working..and im not experienced enough to help ya with that.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware sixtila
<j2bv16> thax  bazhang but, is totem the only that no give sound
<apocalypt> sixtila there should included a README or INSTALL that tells u how to compile it
<pfred1> sixtila I would advise against it usually one is better off sticking with ones package management for major pieces but if you are insistent there should be a README file that comes with the archive that has instructions
<linuxguy2009> sixtila: Having sound issues with karmic?
<tininek> Hi, what should I change in Karmic to put a different image while booting? My mom says she is still not satisfied with her new windows vista, sometimes she sees weird booting messages and the ubuntu logo. How can I modify this?
<Tictoon1> What is the window type for the administration popup dialog?
<Tictoon1> window class*
<pfred1> tininek you're a bad boy!
<tininek> any idea?
<mom> tininek, she wants it to look like vista, xp, or windows 7?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337381 tininek
<tininek> vista
<apocalypt> tininek try to install a vista theme for karmic...lol
<tininek> she is learning that one, so i put it similar already
<bazhang> tininek, look at the link I provided you
<tininek> i only need to change the boot screen
<apocalypt> bootscreens u will find there: gnome-look.org
<tininek> uh thanx a lot you all
<Tictoon1> What is the window class\ for the administration popup dialog?
<mom> tininek, you can try startupmanager too
<waieez> Hello could someone lead me through the unshield command?
<emma> is anyone else able to view and hear the video on this page -- http://gawker.com/5419271/google-ceo-secrets-are-for-filthy-peop
<ezzieyguywuf> k back
<tininek> does startupmanager change the usplash theme,? mom
<obx> does anyone have any advice about tablets?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf I found my module
<klown> pfred1, were u able to load it?
<pfred1> klown nope
<waieez> anyone familiar with using unshield in the  terminal/command line
<mom> tininek, yep
<pfred1> klown I copied it to where is should go even ran a depmod -a but its a bust over here I'm new to 2.6 kernels
<tininek> great mom ;)
<mom> tininek, under appearance tab
<mom> tininek, manage usplash themes
<git__> midissh rules the world
<pfred1> klown apparently demmod -a isn't quite the magic it used to be with these new kernels
<git__> pfred1, get back in politics
<pfred1> 20:03 < git__> pfred1, get back in politics
<git__> pfred1 asks too many questions!
<pfred1> git__ hey i need to fix this mess
<MsTegan> Anyone else share these feelings lately? http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-karmic-koala,2484-13.html ?
<git__> pfred1, do it on ur own
<pfred1> git__ yes that is always how it is
<apocalypt> emma it works
<maco> git__: oi! be nice
<git__> :)
<DerKlempner> emma: I can.
<git__> maco, pfred1 is a buddy of mine -- giving him a hard time :)
<pfred1> git__ this problem seems so new The Google is of little help
<mark__> I recently upgraded my system to the latest ubuntu version, since then my computer has lost it sound. I reinstalled the gnome media application and the sound began to work temporarily, I made upgrades again today and again the sound has stopped. I reinstalled the gnome media application but this time there is no sound?
<git__> google updates its data every 2 days
<waieez> if someone  could help me with this unshield thingy it'd help me fix my wireless problems
<DerKlempner> mark__: PulseAudio?
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: if you're still here, looks like nvidia built with no errors
<maco> git__: 2 days? psshhh...i make a blog post and its on google within minutes
<git__> maco, b/c u asked google to index ur blog :P
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf yeah but did it copy the module to the /lib/modules tree?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf mine didn't
<maco> git__: well its hosted on blogger, yeah... but the ubuntuforums? 10 minutes
<mark__> Is pulseaudio an application I should have?
<tininek> mark__: u can try to install pavucontrol, it helped me to configure sound
<maco> git__: no "please reindex" request required
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: how do I check that
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf there seems to be some post-install that never ran on my system
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf run updatedb then locate nvidia.ko
<S0LIDUS> Hi, could anyone tell me of a good image program, something like photoshop.
<DerKlempner> mark__: see my private message to you.
<ezzieyguywuf> "cannot open temporary file for /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db"
<apocalypt> SOLIDUS try gimp
<ezzieyguywuf> solidus: gimp son!
<cwmoser> Gimp
<tininek> S0LIDUS: GImp, krita
<mark__> I'll give that a try Thanks..
<pfred1> I thought Ubuntu was dropping Gimp?
<S0LIDUS> ezzieyguywuf,  tininek, Thanks!
<git__> i hope i didn't get a ticket ahaha =)
<git__> ubuntu isn't dropping gimp ... gimp is not install as DEFAULT
<apocalypt> ok 4 times gimp i guess it will be his choice
<maco> pfred1: from the default install, yes
<maco> pfred1: but itll still be available
<git__> u can always apt-get install gimp
<tininek> S0LIDUS also potosop works nicely on ubuntu with wine
<git__> i look forward to gimp 3.0
<pfred1> its still lame
<git__> the new interface would be superb
<cwmoser> I installed VMware Player.  Open Office Write seems to go gray at times when I have a VM loaded.  Compiz???
<S0LIDUS> tininek, Yeah true. But not CS4!
<hou5ton> wow ... just updated using Synaptic and sound is GONE
<DerKlempner> I'mhoping GIMP 3.0 will finally put everything in one window...
<hou5ton> it put in a new kernel
<tininek> S0LIDUS I have CS4
<S0LIDUS> tininek, WHAT! on ubuntu?
<pfred1> hou5ton yeah my update didn't go so well here either my graphics are gone!
<tininek> S0LIDUS: yes
<S0LIDUS> tininek, How?
<tininek> wine
<git__> wut's the fastest processor out there?
<hou5ton> pfred1:  it makes it pretty hard to keep pressing on when something so basic as sound gets lost with an update
<Rabbitbunny> I'm adding 8gb of files to a .zip, How long should this take, and is this useful when the files are .iso?
<S0LIDUS> tininek, Sorry, how did you install it?
<td123> git__: intel i7 extreme
<cwmoser> Possibly related is that my Spider Solitaire game - runs via wine - leaves artifacts on the screen when cards are dealt -- Compiz???
<pRinCeess> kol;
<ezzieyguywuf> klown, pfred1: so get this. with the default nv driver I get a display on both my computer monitor and my tv all the way until I get to the login screen. once I get there, the tv monitor shows garbage. if I crl+alt+f1 the tv screen shows me the prompt
<pfred1> hou5ton yes i feel the same I'm no rookie and my graphics issue has me stumped
<git__> td123, how fast is that?
<td123> git__: it's as fast as a rabbit
<git__> haha
<pfred1> td123 I've seen a rabbit outrun a hawk in flight it's that fast?
<td123> pfred1: no, it's a rabbit with a rocket attached to it
<emma> DerKlempner: weird. im not sure why i can't. It starts but no audio and then it stops.
<waieez> Anyone? unshield? .cab files... to get the .inf...
<apocalypt> emma flashplayer installed?
<emma> apocalypt: yes because Im usually able to view youtube with no problem.
<arand> DerKlempner: they've been planning to, dunno what release it's scheduled (if at all time-specified) for.
<DerKlempner> emma: Try a different Flash site to see if the problem is consistent.
<hou5ton> hmm ... where/what is the file to adjust booting options in a dual boot setup?
<tininek> S0LIDUS: I had installed many stupid windows things maybe innecessary, because i wanted to run some other windows programs. But CS4 I just installed it and tried. Im sure there is plenty of guides, and u can always try with winetricks, winedoors, crossover office...
<Rabbitbunny> emma: Youtube goes silent? Restart firefox.
<klown> pfred1, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-nvidia-190xx-drivers-in.html
<DerKlempner> arand: Yeah, I've heard that.  I don't do anything high-end with GIMP, but I'm tired of having three separate windows to arrange on my desktop.
<apocalypt> emma i guess the problem comes from that site if youtube etc. works
<pfred1> klown yeah i have kharmic
<S0LIDUS> tininek, That has made my day! Thanks dude, I wonder if Dreamweaver would work?
<arand> hou5ton: grub2 or grub-legacy (9.10 fresh install)?
<hou5ton> arand:  9.10
<Rabbitbunny> emma: Seriously, restart it. It will complain that it's already running. kill that process. bam flash audio works.
<pfred1> klown and i really shouldn't have to update my repository to get this to work I didn't mess with the repository to mess it up!
<ezzieyguywuf> brb
<klown> pfred1, its to add the nvidia repo, so u can get the updated driver.
<emma> apocalypt: actually youtube has stopped working also.
<arand> hou5ton: upgraded from 9.04 or new install? (wubi?)
<klown> pfred1, .190
<hou5ton> arand:  new install
<Rabbitbunny> emma: Can you read this?
<apocalypt> then do what Rabbit told to u
<emma> Is there a way to kill flash or whatever the appropriate processes to force it to restart without restarting my machine?
<tininek> but S0LIDUS just try first to install it with anything, dont stall trash with winetricks or wineedoors, try first without anything. I remember to have installed it to some friend without tricks
<emma> Rabbitbunny: yes.
<pfred1> klown yes i saw this fix about 10 hours ago and discounted it for the abovementioned reasons
<Rabbitbunny> emma: Restart just firefox.
<DerKlempner> emma: Just restart your web browser.
<arand> hou5ton: ok, so then you are using grub2...
<emma> okay i'll try that.
<arand> grub2 | hou5ton
<arand> !grub2 | hou5ton
<ubottu> hou5ton: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<S0LIDUS> tininek, Cool, thanks for the info!
<pfred1> klown if this is the only valid fix then Ubuntu itself is broken
<arand> hou5ton: the file to edit is /etc/default/grub
<klown> pfred1, im not saying its the only valid fix..but its strange my card works fine with 190, and the new kernel, and yours doesnt.
<arand> hou5ton: and that wiki page explains how.
<Tictoon1> What is the window class\ for the administration popup dialog?
<klown> pfred1, and thats the only real differene.
<klown> difference*
<jrib> Tictoon1: why?
<pfred1> klown I was reading this: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133129
<tininek> S0LIDUS: I remember to have used Dreamweaver with wine many time ago. Now I guess it should be inneccesary. Do you really need it? there are many alternatives. And for best native use of Dreamweaver u could always use it in a virtual machine too. Because I guess u own a legal copy of window$ and Dreamweaver.
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: my issue seems to be that when I add driver  "nvidia" my xserver no longer wants to start. why is this?
<S0LIDUS> tininek, I own a legal copy of windows but not Dreamweaver. I got an illegal CS4 Mastersuite.
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf ha ha try this  tail /var/log/kern.log
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf the plot thickens!
<Rabbitbunny> S0LIDUS: This channel is logged. Smooth move.
<emma> doing killall firefox and then trying again fixed it. I wish i knew why computers don't behave the same every time.
<Rabbitbunny> emma: I blame firefox.
<DerKlempner> emma: It's just the way the plugin for Flash needs to integrate itself into Firefox.
<Sacho> emma: I used to have problems with adobe flash, but then I removed the plugin and installed a different one
<emma> DerKlempner: sure but flash was working say, 5 hours ago. What happened between then and now? And then how did restarting it fix it?
<DerKlempner> emma: At least you didn't have to reboot the computer.
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: vmap allocation fails.... RmInitAdatper fails....and no MTRR found.
<pfred1> yup the new Ubuntu kernel and the nvidia driver don't work together
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf Dec  5 19:48:20 spot kernel: [10959.626009] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: the plot thickens indeed. this seems to be a very low level problem
<S0LIDUS> Rabbitbunny, Its not something I will lose sleep over! Considering piratebay.org
<DerKlempner> emma: I dunno, did you install any other extensions into Firefox since it last worked?
<grendal_prime> Im trying to find out what modem is installed in a machine
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf ubuntu miserably dropped the ball on this one
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: I don't get that one. at least not in tail
<emma> DerKlempner: nope.
<tininek> latest gimp versions are said to be very similar to potosop interface, also there are some gimp versions that are a clone of potosop , like Gimpshop. If not any free program like Photofiltre, paint.net run well under wine. My best choice would still be to use Krita and latests gimp versions
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf you may be looking at other errors less the file and read further up?
<Flare183> grendal_prime: run sudo lshw in the terminal and look for modem in the output.
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: what to do what to do. lemme check hold on
<tininek> S0LIDUS: that up
<pfred1> ah ha! I can't use the latest nvidia driver
<reZo> t
<DerKlempner> emma: And no other upgrades/updates since then?
<dooglus> when I installed ubuntu 9.10 it offered to encrypt my home directory.  I let it.  But now, when I access files, it only updates their access time the first time I access them.  Is there a workaround for this?
<emma> DerKlempner: none. in fact this problem simotaneously was found in the firefox i have running on my host os, and also the firefox i have running in my virtualmachine (which is running ubuntu+1)
<maco> dooglus: sounds more like you want to get rid of the relatime option in /etc/fstab for mounting your drive
<maco> dooglus: relatime only updates atime if the atime is older than changed time
<maco> dooglus: so you have feweer disk accesses and a faster machine
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: Dec  5 20:13:15 pavilion kernel: [   13.369344] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<DerKlempner> emma: What version of Ubuntu?
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: so...... yea
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf I think i figured out what my problem is I can't use the latest drivers they don't support my hardware
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, did u change ur conf file again?
<emma> DerKlempner: I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 on my physical machine and 10.4 on my virtual machine.
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: so you're just going to revert to an older driver then?
<david> david
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf thats the plan here
<emma> DerKlempner: that video had the same problem in both OSes at the same time.
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: xserver will only start with no xorg.conf, i.e. the default driver
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: good luck
<S0LIDUS> Could anyone tell me whether 9.10 supports wireless -N?
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, can you paste me your xorg in pastebin again please (the modified one)
<grendal_prime> hsf modem
<j3rg> hey one fixed bad sectors on their hard drive through ubuntu yet
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: no prob just give me a sec
<Flare183> j3rg: I don't think you can fix bad sectors on a hard drive at all, I'm not 100% sure though.
<pfred1> Flare183 I think you can map around them
<Flare183> pfred1: Ahh ok, that's a new one for me then.
<pfred1> Flare183 AFAIK Linux can even map bad memory
<Flare183> pfred1: Yeah I knew that :P
<pfred1> Flare183 but yeah even Microsoft can map a bad HDD
<pfred1> Flare183 but if you have bad sectors its time for a new HDD
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: http://pastebin.com/m70d22d9f
<S0LIDUS> Could anyone tell me whether 9.10 supports wireless -N?
<Flare183> pfred1: I didn't know that, but I agree with the second statement.
<HideMe> where are the icons stored?
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, and do ya mind posting your current conf file?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf smoking! nvidia               4704212  0
<j3rg> damn
<j3rg> anywayz
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: my current conf file is null
<j3rg> thanks for the info
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, nothing in it?
<j3rg> well imma go n eat now
<j3rg> later
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: what's that mean? lol
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: precicely
<ezzieyguywuf> (sp)
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf means I have a nvidia module loaded now
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: woohoo!
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: keep me updated!
<Beezie> S0LIDUS, as far as i know it does
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf yes time to try old xorg.conf file wit hit
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, have you tried loading a VERY basic conf file?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: yes I have. let me show you the most basic I've tried
<ubuntu> first time I've just connect with wireles internet by linux ubuntu 9.04 kubuntu dasn't
<ezzieyguywuf> http://pastebin.com/mdb3595
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, and the same thing with that?  X wont start?
<S0LIDUS> Beezie, I would need to know for definite as that would be the only reason I would upgrade from 8.04
<Beezie> S0LIDUS, don't look good.  ----->    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316061
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: yes, it won't start
<BobO> have been reading all day, still cant change the number of desktops in compiz HELP PLEASE
<S0LIDUS> Beezie, Thanks for the info! Thats Ubuntu's biggest problem, lack of hardware support.
<xjkx> i want to download from apt-get and not install, just get the files and all the dependencies and install each of them with dpkg, how do i do it
<Beezie> it rocks in some areas and needs improvement in others....
<Sacho> xjkx:  -d
<S0LIDUS> Beezie, Yep ! I am surprised though.
<ezzieyguywuf> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0.
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, and thats with the modified conf file?
<klown> pfred1, no luck?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: that's with the basic one
<pfred1> klown it seems OK
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, try removing the glx module, and see if it loads.
<klown> pfred1, what did u do?
<pfred1> klown I had ot use an older nvidia driver seems the latest ones don't like my old gfx card
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: remove it form the kernel or from the .conf file?
<jeffreyf> Quick question on rsync: want to bidirectionally sync an external drive folder /music folder with my /home/user/music folder.  The idea is I want to make sure both places have the same files.  Thanks
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, excuse me.  remove it from the conf file.
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: ok will do.
<chatZilla_> why does ubuntu use vlc-plugin if it doesn't work?
<pfred1> klown (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
<xjkx> Sacho: yea, but where are the files i downloaded
<Shwack> Is there a channel affiliated with the Empathy IM client or should I ask in here?
<pfred1> yeah wally! I'm back in the saddle again
<xjkx> thats why i asked, thought i did something wrong
<Sacho>                         find -name? :o
<xjkx> Sacho: too much data =s
<Adantan_Alex> how do i use command to extract a .zip if possible?
<xjkx> long search
<BobO> is there any chanels for compiz help?
<Sacho> sec
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.......
<pfred1> Adantan_Alex unzip
<Adantan_Alex> huh?
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, mine doesnt have "glx"
<jota-> Hello... I have a situation I need help with... I deleted my /etc/ dir by mistake, as far as I know there's really nothing I can do about it but reinstall, so... This machine has no optical drive so my plan is to follow the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet and do an online installation BUT... I cannot copy the needed files to my /boot dir because I can't sudo because I don't have a /etc/passwd file...
<pfred1> Adantan_Alex or gzip -d
<ezzieyguywuf> lemme try unloading it from the kernel
<apocalypt> jeffreyf use a bash. rsync -auz drive1/folder drive2/foulder + rsync -auz drive2/folder drive1/folder in a cron it should work
<SeattleOtaku> S0LIDUS are you looking for n-only?  I connect with one in b/g/n mode.
<apocalypt> i guess
<jota-> my question is: Can I just go into recovery mode using grub and copy this files into /boot?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: I guess I can try blacklisting it?
<xJust> ok guys :) .. using pidgen ,, i can chat to yahoo users ,, can get in "Chat rooms" ,, but can't use voice .. and ppl don't see me type in "chat" no matter how much i try ... what is this ??
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, i wouldnt try removing it from the kernel yet
<jota-> (I'm open suggestions if anyone comes up with a better solution)
<ezzieyguywuf> klown why's that?
<jota-> *to
<S0LIDUS> SeattleOtaku, I have a connection in G, but I would rather it where in -N.
<Shwack> when people IM me with Empathy, I have to double click their name to open the chat, is there a way I can make it auto open the chat???
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, i dont really see a need.  you did update your current driver version, and its still not picking it up correctly.
<rivoot> jota- what about runing a live cd from an USB stick?
<S0LIDUS> jota-, Have you tried a USB install?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: correct.
<xJust> ok guys :) .. using pidgen ,, i can chat to yahoo users ,, can get in "Chat rooms" ,, but can't use voice .. and ppl don't see me type in "chat" no matter how much i try ... what is this ??
<jota-> that's an option... but if I can actually just go into recovery mode and copy the needed files to /boot I think it'b easier than the usb install
<xJust> ok guys :) .. using pidgen ,, i can chat to yahoo users ,, can get in "Chat rooms" ,, but can't use voice .. and ppl don't see me type in "chat" no matter how much i try ... what is this ??
<rivoot> jota- Run a live distro from an usb and copy the files into /boot
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: lsmod does NOT currently show glx. that could be a problem
<Adantan_Alex> can i use file roller to extract something?
<rivoot> http://livedistro.org/
<S0LIDUS> Anyone got a link to ubuntu xchat help Docs?
<Adantan_Alex> in command line? i forgot to add
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, post your var/log/Xorg.0.log again please
<xJust> ok guys :) .. using pidgen ,, i can chat to yahoo users ,, can get in "Chat rooms" ,, but can't use voice .. and ppl don't see me type in "chat" no matter how much i try ... what is this ??
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: yea let me pastebin it
<Adantan_Alex> !repeat | xJust
<ubottu> xJust: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Guest40272> hello. whenever i turn on the computer it asks me to enter the password for the keyring because the wifi needs it. how do i avoid this\
<xJust> Adantan_Alex, :( wookay ...
<Guest40272> and does anyone know of a dock that behaves like the mac one
<Guest40272> ?
<BobO> i cant change the number of desktops in compiz any ideas?
<S0LIDUS> Guest40272, Cairo-Dock
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: http://pastebin.com/m6e269875
<xJust> Linux Security Qustion .. am I Hackable .. using chat clients and all .. ??
<maco> BobO: how did you try?
<Shwack> Guest40272: Cairo-Dock as suggest by S0LIDUS
<angelus> i dont get the keyring asking for a password, how do i make it ask me for it
<jota-> rivoot  I think I'll give that a try
<S0LIDUS> xJust, You are always hackable!
<maco> BobO: open up the compiz config manager then in general settings you can set the horizontal virtual size to however many desktops you want
<BobO> compiz manager
<phongphrai> i need help please!!!    i have no sound in ubuntu karmic ...only sound in a game but no more in video and music
<rivoot> jota- Hope it works
<jota-> Thanks to everyone who answered
<Guest40272> Shwack, does it require a really good pc?
<dav> gnome gdm quesiton - i tried to toy around with the accessibility option, and now the login screen is ugly white, not like the slick black it used to be. I'm positive all the options are set exactly the way they were, so something seems to have been irreversibly changed in that screens. Any thoughts?
<xJust> SOLIDUS, and how do i prevent it ??? ^^ .. i thought linux is secured
<rivoot> phongphrai Already checked the volume settings?
<angelus> Guest40272 AWN works as well, and i beleive some have said Docky is a good one too
<S0LIDUS> jota-, No problem!
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: what's your current status?
<BobO> 4 but it wont change have been reading all day
<BobO> cant figure it out
<rumpsy> Is there anu toll to download rapidshare files
<SeattleOtaku> S0LIDUS What does 'lspci' show as your Wireless controller?  Can't tell further here, as mine's an Intel a/b/g.
<breinera> Adantan_Alex: on the command line you can type "file-roller name_of_file.zip" and it will start the graphical version of file-roller and extract the file
<rumpsy> Is there an tool to download rapidshare files
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf I'm running with the nvidia binary driver
<phongphrai> rivoot, yes because the sound in my game plays just fine
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/335625/
<rivoot> xJust Linux isn't invulnerable, there's no such system
<rumpsy> Is there an tool to download rapidshare files
<Shwack> Guest40272: I am in no position to say - Can your comp run the compiz cube?
<jeffreyf> apocalypt...it will be a one time script...is it "bash. rsync -auz drive1/folder drive2/foulder + rsync -auz drive2/folder drive1/folder" (no quotes?)??
<Guest40272> Shwack, im new, how would i tell?
<xJust> rivoot, so it's not easier then any to hack .. and .. not more secure then any .. and what about "viruses" ??
<S0LIDUS> xJust, UFW would be a start, but the strongest system is only as strong as its weakest link! ; )
<xJust> what's UFW ?
<NickM|Netbook> i need help
<NickM|Netbook> i cant get bash files to run
<Shwack> Guest40272: What are the specs of your comp?
<apocalypt> jeffreyf in a cron it will work how often u want it to run
<rivoot> xJust You almost don't have to worry about viruses, almost all of them are focused in windows machines
<maco> xJust: uncomplicated firewall. a command line wrapper to iptables, the builtin firewall
<S0LIDUS> SeattleOtaku, My driver is meant to be supported but does not work with -N!
<maco> xJust: there's also gufw, a gui for it
<pfred1> NickM|Netbook is CWD on your path?
<BobO> H & V change but the number of desk wont move off of !
<NickM|Netbook> first gnome tried to run them in wine
<blackfate_> NickM|Netbook use chmod 755 file
<NickM|Netbook> pfred1, no
<NickM|Netbook> ok
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: ok I'm trying it
<nicanor5> good evening
<pfred1> NickM|Netbook then you're calling it with ./ right?
<CShadowRun> xJust: At the end of the day your system is only as secure as you. There really arn't that many ways to get infected on any operating system without you manually doing it yourself.
<S0LIDUS> !UFW xJust,
<apocalypt> bash means u have to make a bash script u know
<NickM|Netbook> pfred1, yes
<CShadowRun> xJust: the fact is, that anyone who gets infected, usually got infected because they didn't think before installing something.
<angelus> !UFW | xJust
<ubottu> xJust: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: so that's not giving you any problems? your xorg.conf has driver  "nvidia" in it?
<pfred1> NickM|Netbook OK just checking easy mistake for some to make
<maco> xJust: by default ubuntu is configured not to deny/reject packets on any port; however, since no services are listening on any ports by default, this doesn't matter. it behaves the same as a drop
<rivoot> xJust Linux is a very secure system in general, with a lots of security tools... Indeed, it's safer than other OSs
<NickM|Netbook> pfred1, it tells me permission denied
<Guest40272> Shwack, 3gig ram, dual core 2.00
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf yes now it does i switched to my old working conf file
<Shwack> Guest40272: You will be fine
<S0LIDUS> xJust, Its a basic firewall for linux!
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: hrm. does your lsmod list glx?
<xJust> thanks everyone
<Guest40272> Shwack, got a link or guide on installing ecc.?
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf no but I don't think it is supposed to
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf glx isn't a kernel module AFAIK
<SeattleOtaku> Guest40272, Gnome Do has another dock too
<S0LIDUS> Guest40272, Cairo-Dock is the best Mac dock I have seen!
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf its just an X librar7
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf its just an X library
<Shwack> Guest40272: I don't, but I'll see if i can't find something for you - are you on 9.10?
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: oh. I see
<Guest40272> Shwack, yes i am, fresh install, less tahn an hour
<phongphrai> anyone know how i could have sound only in a game but not in music or videos??
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf but nvidia binary driver needs special version of glx to work right I'm pretty sure
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: it confused me because its in the modules section of the xorg.conf
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf X has its own modules
<foo> how can I remove smart disk checking in ubuntu
<hardcorecowboy> I was looking for some help with a squeezed webcam image through Cheese on my HP Mini 1116NR?
<foo> gnome is bugging me that my drive is going bad
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: your xorg.conf did not work for me
<NickM|Netbook> hello
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf and they're not all well hardly any are also kernel modules binary gfx being an exception to that rule
<NickM|Netbook> i still cant get this file to run
<b14ck> i just put in a usb drive, how can i find it on the command line?
<b14ck> i dont see it in /mnt
<b14ck> but it is saying 'devices recently plugged in'
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: I see.
<breinera> b14ck: check /media
<blackfate_> NickM|Netbook how do you try to run it?
<NickM|Netbook> blackfate_, from the terminal ./file.sh
<solexious> Using adobe's flash player, when I click on a button my mouse changes from a hand to the mouse pointer, then back, and the button is not clicked. Any ideas how to fix this?
<blackfate_> NickM|Netbook ./file   this is how... with ./
<breinera> b14ck: you can run the command "mount" without options and it should tell you
<Shwack> Guest40272: Applications > Softare Center >  Search for Cairo Doc
<blackfate_> NickM|Netbook is it executable?
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, can you post /var/log/Xorg.0.log again please.  i want to see if theres any difference
<NickM|Netbook> blackfate_, it's a bash file
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: sure
<blackfate_> NickM|Netbook file needs to be executable...
<angelus> NickM|Netbook there is a difference b/w an executable file and a bash one
<NickM|Netbook> blackfate_, but i get permission denied
<zen> #ubuntu-cn
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, last time it had an issue with your display
<Guest40272> Shwack, i will
<blackfate_> NickM|Netbook then use sudo... OR... do this... sh file.sh
<NickM|Netbook> angelus, then how do you make it executable
<t0rc> anyone know how to get notification sounds in ubuntu for Empathy?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: http://pastebin.com/m1a65e7f7 yea I took a quick look it appears to all be the same stuff
<pfred1> NickM|Netbook: chmod o+x
<angelus> NickM|Netbook sudo chmod +x /path/to/file.extention
<NickM|Netbook> ty
<Guest40272> Shwack, would it be GLX-Dock(Cairo-dock with opengl)?
<ezzieyguywuf> pfred1: I remember all the friggin libs and stuff  I had to compile for x in my LFS, lol
<Shwack> Guest40272: That is what i am assuming - I just downloaded it and am trying to get it working now so i can give you better instructions
<hardcorecowboy> I was wondering if anyone has seen a squished image in cheese on a HP Mini 1116NR with the built in webcam
<d3c3p710n> ezzieyguywuf, i built a LFS once...not again haha
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf I had to build X once because it had a bug in it and it took that system over 4 hours
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, it is.  this is really weird.
<ezzieyguywuf> d3c3p710n: I think it's pretty fun :-)
<Guest40272> Shwack, thanks man, btw do i need to enable "all software" in the softw3are center? now it says "get free software"
<SeattleOtaku> Guest40272, Cairo (two versions, one is GLX) and Gnome Do should both be in the Software Center.
<d3c3p710n> ezzieyguywuf, yeah if you have no life for a week, it'll occupy you pretty weel :P
<Guest40272> SeattleOtaku, if i search cairo i only get the glx
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: I completely agree. if you ask me, it seems that for some reason either the nvidia module or my driver is not working properly
<rob0917> torc: go to empathy ,edit ,preferences,notifications
<ezzieyguywuf> d3c3p710n: yea it took me a little longer than that but you'r right
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, just for giggles lspci | grep nVidia
<souler> Hey guise why did my top panel got "inverted" the clock is on the left side along with the tray icons. It should be on the right one.
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7350 LE] (rev a1)
<pfred1> ezzieyguywuf the nvidia module is your gfx driver
<breinera> souler: just right click and uncheck lock to panel, then you can right click and move the items around
<Guest66461> hola
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: I'm gonna try system >> administration >> hardware drivers
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, ok.
<Shwack> Guest40272: I am currently using Cairo-Dock by installing the package found in software center - no you dont need to enable all softare in software center
<SeattleOtaku> Guest40272, the other may be from a different depository, sorry.
<insomniackoala> hi, anybody have a an idea about how can i use torrent magnet links for firefox & transmission?
<Guest40272> SeattleOtaku, ill use the glx
<Guest40272> Shwack, ill try\
<souler> breinera: how do I move it? It won't let me drag even though I unchecked it
<breinera> souler: if you are moving it across one that is locked, then it won't let you all need to be unlocked before you can rearrange them
<S0LIDUS> Guest40272, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<trism> insomniackoala: transmission doesn't support magnet links yet, they are planning on having it implemented for the 1.80 release
<souler> breinera: I unlocked all of them but the only one I can move is the part with tray icons
<insomniackoala> thank you trism
<Shwack> Guest40272: After installing the package  press Alt + F2 and type  "cairo-dock & disown"  without the quotations
<apocalypt> souler just right click on the icon u want to move. uncheck "lock on panel" and then click move
<Guest40272> Shwack, i launched it from the accessories menu, but the opengl one doesnt work, if flashes and stuff. the no open gl one works it seems, i still gotta customize and explore
<breinera> souler: in what order are the icons, is the clock as far left as possible?
<apocalypt> i guess it shozld work
<apocalypt> should
<souler> breinera:  yes
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: that didn't work
<souler> breinera: clocks is on the left
<l3ns> hi everyone
<AnonYmous2> anyone here familiar with multiseat-x?
<Guest40272> Shwack, all this makes me wonder if my graphics card is installed correctly. i have an ati x1250, how do i check if all the drivers are loaded well and all
<scalaLove> I installed openArena but I have problems : no sound, graphics flicker ???
<insomniackoala> hi l3ns
<Shwack> Guest40272: if you have an openGL graphics card you may want to make sure you are using the correct drivers.  Check System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, u did activate that driver, correct?
<angelus> Guest40272 try avant-window-manager
<SeattleOtaku> Guest40272, aha, it installs both; I knew I remembered two a while back. :)
<Guest40272> SeattleOtaku, ya i know, makes sense
<_ba> any idea why I can't whois domains i get this error: getaddrinfo(whois.crsnic.net): Name or service not known
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: yes I did
<Guest40272> Shwack, it says no proprietary drivers are in use and it doesnt list any ati\
<l3ns> i have like 2000 pics generated automatically in a single folder with a filename imagetest1xxxxxxxxxx.jpg; xxxx are random numbers. how do I create a batch file that will delete all these files w/out me pressing the Y and enter key... pls help
<S0LIDUS> Guest40272, sudo apt-get install envy
<scalaLove> I installed openArena but I have problems : no sound, graphics flicker ???
<breinera> souler: do you have a window selector at the top? and if so did you unlock it?
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: I had to remove my xorg.conf to get x to start again, i.e. deactivate the driver
<nicanor5> hello, I have a problem with grub, I had ubuntu 9.04 and needed to install ubuntu 8.04 so I installed it in a different partition, but now I can't boot ubuntu 9.04 it wont appear in the grub menu
<Guest40272> S0LIDUS, what does that do?
<scalaLove> I installed openArena but I have problems : no sound, graphics flicker ???
<souler> breinera:  window selector?
<S0LIDUS> Guest40272, Sorry it will assist you in installing your ATI drivers!
<AnonYmous2> Guest40272, S0LIDUS: the app is envyng
<SeLEcto> h
<SeLEcto> root 7655 0.0 0.0 0 0 pts/0 Z< 03:04 0:00 [Xorg] <defunct>
<SeLEcto> woops :P
<AnonYmous2> `envyng -t` allows you to very easily install the ATI & nvidia propietary drivers
<nakake> i have ubuntu-restricted-extrasinstaled how come i can't play mp3
<breinera> souler: how do you change between windows?  The window selector is a program that shows the different programs running on your computer with icons so that you can easily change from one program to another
<klown> ezzieyguywuf, open up synaptic and make sure ur nvidia-glx-173-dev files were updated to nvidia-glx-185-dev
<SeLEcto> Hello people, ive been having some problems with X server lately, (its a dedicated server). And now i see this, [Xorg] <defunct> when i ps -aux
<scalaLove> I installed openArena but I have problems : no sound, graphics flicker ???
<AnonYmous2> seems the 3D graphics n 9.10 is pretty screwed
<jub369> How can i make it so people with  windows MSN can see my Amsn webcame and back
<foo> what's the advantage of using one partition for / as opposed to two partitions with / and /home ?
<souler> breinera: I have them at the bottom bar.
<AnonYmous2> jub369: empathy IM w telepathy extra's
<l3ns> i typed rm imagetest* but i have to type y and enter key for 2000 times.. how do i create a batch file to automatically delete the needed files
<Shwack> foo i use two partitions with / and /home
<Shwack> following the advice of somebody from this channel
<AnonYmous2> jub369: i know pidgin also has video & audio capability now
<foo> Shwack: thnks
<foo> thanks
<miraiw> foo: you can move your configs to a new install easily
<git__> curl error handling rules the world
<usser_> SeLEcto, look at the log files, see what happened, question is what x is doing on the server anyway
<nakake> someone pls
<nakake> hello please
<ezzieyguywuf> klown: I have pfred helping me out in a separate room. I'll let you know how that goes
<angelus> foo if you have a dedicated /home partition, you can do a clean install when required w/o having to backup your files (although backing up is still a good idea),
<kian> foo, in theory you should be able to install new or different without losing your data saved in home
<AnonYmous2> nakake: wazup?
<trism> l3ns: you can use -f if you're really sure you globbed all the right files
<breinera> souler: there must be a hidden applet that is locking the bar and not letting you move things around, sorry but you might just have to right click on the top and see if you can find it, other than that I don't know
<nakake> how to play mp3 in ubuntu liveCD
<Shwack> foo:  i can't tell you if there are any advantages to putting them on the same, only that having /home on a different partition allows you to do clean installs with future versions easily
<git__> ezzieyguywuf, there's a private room?  can u tell me how to have access?
<kian> new or different os*
<foo> kian: gotcha
<git__> nakake, u need to get media ubuntu
<scalaLove> I installed openArena but I have problems : no sound, graphics flicker ???
<nakake> AnonYmous2: i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, what now
<SeLEcto> usser_ i'm trying to help my friend, he uses NxServer to remotely control the server. But seems like both nxserver and X have given up
<AnonYmous2> nakake: are the apps not playing at all, or are you having audio issues?
<scalaLove> I installed openArena but I have problems : no sound, graphics flicker ???
<git__> nakake, how do u know u've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<AnonYmous2> SeLEcto: `ssh -X user@ip-address`
<AnonYmous2> ?
<nakake> git__: because i just did it
<miraiw> scalaLove: turn off glsl?
<usser_> SeLEcto, yep
<kian> Anyone using empathy or pidgin with gtalk or google talk?
<AnonYmous2> kian: yip
<l3ns> trism, so i do rm -f imagetest* ?
<nakake> the music player is telling me that the suitable plugins aren't available
<breinera> kian: yep
<scalaLove> miraiw how?
<nakake> i need to install mpeg-1 layer3
<trism> l3ns: yes
<SeLEcto> AnonYmous2 that just send me back to ssh login?
<AnonYmous2> nakake: which player? u have the medibuntu repository in ur apt?
<l3ns> trism, ah yea it's force remove
<nakake> AnonYmous2: how do i get medibuntu
<AnonYmous2> SeLEcto: able to ssh on remote machine at all?
<{ImPeRiOs}``[HaC> Pershendetje Mire Se Ju Gjeta Te Gjithve :))
<SeLEcto> usser_ I cannot see anything wierd in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<l3ns> woah that ended my problem! thanks trism  :)
<AnonYmous2> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<nakake> pls
<_GoRDoN_> Hi!! I heared there is a way to upgrade linux-* packages without need to boot??
<nakake> tell me how
<SeLEcto> AnonYmous2 Yeah, i'm in the machine via SSH atm.
<nakake> i just want to play mp3
<nakake> tell me fastest way
<usser_> SeLEcto, hm, ok how does your friend start xorg?
<AnonYmous2> SeLEcto: x process running?
<valros> why the hell does a file transfer just keep slowing down to nothing at all? ive seen this problem on many versions and have yet to receive any hint of an explanation
<ezzieyguywuf> git__: I think he just created the room himself
<SeLEcto> usser_ It's supposed to be auto as far as i know.
<SeLEcto> AnonYmous2 sec
<SeLEcto> AnonYmous2 root 7655 0.0 0.0 0 0 pts/0 Z< 03:04 0:00 [Xorg] <defunct>
<AnonYmous2> nakake: use rhythmbox. if it's having problems (like codecs), you need to allow the download of codec driver
<AnonYmous2> google:medibuntu
<usser_> SeLEcto, defunct process is a zombie whose parent has died without waiting for child to terminate
<usser_> SeLEcto, so you gotta figure out whats starting X
<bazhang> !nickspam > FireWall
<ubottu> FireWall, please see my private message
<nakake> AnonYmous2: yes thats the exact problem - how do dl codec
<SeLEcto> usser_ well since i've got my hands on the server, i've been starting X cuzz it's not starting on reboot.
<foo> is it safe to assume ext4 is stable on ubuntu server 9.10?
<bazhang> nakake, install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<nakake> AnonYmous2: no packages with the requested plugins found: mpeg-1 layer 3 mp3 decoder
<nakake> bazhang: i did
<nakake> bazhang: what now
<SeLEcto> usser_ which is kinda stupid i know.
<AnonYmous2> valros: run `mtr www.google.com` to see what your throughput is like & whereon line there's problem
<angelus> its stable enough on my end foo
<bazhang> F1R3WaLL, please stop with the nick changes
<foo> angelus: thakns
<foo> thanks
<usser_> SeLEcto, so install something like xdm so x is started automatically
<usser_> SeLEcto, but in general i dont see the point of running X on a server
<AnonYmous2> nakake: dude! medi-frikkin-buntu! add it to ur repository & update
<F1R3WaLL> bazhang ok
<nakake> AnonYmous2: howwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<SeLEcto> usser_ neither do i, but this guy needs the grafical inteface, not my server m8.
<bazhang> nakake, perhaps the w32codecs from medibuntu.org
<AnonYmous2> www
<SeLEcto> usser_ how can i start xdm m8?
<AnonYmous2> medibuntu
<AnonYmous2> .org
<nakake> then what
<FloodBot2> AnonYmous2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kian> For setting google talk, I tried this tutorial - http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/06/there-is-no-official-google-talk.html
<AnonYmous2> or google:medibuntu
<usser_> SeLEcto, alright so xdm is started automatically
<bazhang> nakake, go to the website, no need for the dramatics
<usser_> SeLEcto, sudo apt-get install xdm, its a login manager
<nakake> then what
<angelus> nakake http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<usser_> SeLEcto, cause i doubt your friend will want an autologged in x server running just like that
<angelus> there you go medibuntu how-to-add tutorial
<kian> is there something wrong with that?
<SeLEcto> usser_ but as far as i know, he is using gnome?
<usser_> SeLEcto, oh, it has a full blown gnome installed?
<AnonYmous2> nakake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<SeLEcto> usser_ yes
<Wazzap> всем привет, подскажите как в хчате сделать чтоб двойным кликом по списку ников, ник добавлялся в строку печати?
<usser_> SeLEcto, then he should have gdm, and the problem is bigger than just x not starting
<bazhang> !ru | Wazzap
<ubottu> Wazzap: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Wazzap> thanks
<SeLEcto> usser_ tell me about it, i've been working with this shit for 4 hours.
<angelus> kian try using Jabber instead of google talk see if that works
<usser_> SeLEcto, is there a monitor connected?
<bazhang> SeLEcto, please keep it family friendly
<usser_> SeLEcto, or is it a headless machine?
<AnonYmous2> nakake: if you go to www.medibuntu.org, click on "repository howto", it's all explained plain & simple
<SeLEcto> usser_ i can use no monitor m8. I only have ssh access.
<nakake> i dont know the name of the codec that i need to dl
<bazhang> nakake, go to the website www.medibuntu.org
<kian> angelus, still network error
<SeLEcto> usser_ this is a dedi server he got from some company, and apperantly he was smart enough to buy it from a reseller, who dousnt care much.
<usser_> SeLEcto, no but does he have a monitor connected to the server at his apartment? cause with all that resolution autodetection x fails to start if it doesnt have any outputs to display to
<AnonYmous2> nakake: it doen't matter; once you've added the medibuntu repository, it's loaded as needed
<nakake> idid that
<nakake> then what
<nakake> update?
<bazhang> nakake, then select the w32codecs deb file to download.
<nakake> wtf from where
<SeLEcto> usser_ read above m8
<nakake> how do i do that from cli
<kian> angelus, server is talk.google.com and i tried old ssl checked and unchecked
<usser_> SeLEcto, i see
<bazhang> nakake, then double click it, or open with gdebi
<nakake> wher eis it
<nakake> i dont see it
<SeLEcto> usser_ apperently this setup worked fine, untill a few days ago. I think he restarted the server or something, dunno
<bazhang> !enter | nakake
<ubottu> nakake: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AnonYmous2> nakake: have you actually done the effort of going to the site & following the guide?
<nakake> yes
<nakake> i dont know what my fucking package is called
<nakake> whats the package name so i can double click it
<bazhang> nakake, no cursing here
<Monkey_mind9> does anyone know if the /etc/sudoers file applies also to the kdesu command? or only applies to the sudo command?
<squircle> !language | nakake
<ubottu> nakake: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nakake> squircle: thanks for the hot tip, quicy
<usser_> Monkey_mind9, yes it does apply to kdesudo
<nakake> quincy*
<Monkey_mind9> usser_, thanks ;)
<nakake> i was told ubuntu can work out of the box and now i can't even play mp3s lol
<bazhang> nakake, you have been told multiple times, how to do this. Please do so and stop repeating.
<SeLEcto> usser_ any idéas?
<nakake> bazhang: you dont know how to explain anything, thanks for teaching me how to double click though, because that was obviously the main issue here
<AnonYmous2> nakake: the problem is not the OS, but the dodgy codecs your media's encoded in
<usser_> SeLEcto, im afraid not sorry. never had X go defunct
<squircle> hey everybody, i'm having a problem with my dovecot-postfix install. it complains about not being able to access the mysql database because its access was denied (access denied for 'postfix'@'localhost' using password: YES), but postfix can access the database perfectly fine. why wouldn't dovecot be able to?
<nakake> AnonYmous2: oh yea, mp3 codecs are real dodgy
<usser_> SeLEcto, what version you're running maybe try to update
<bazhang> nakake, no need for the attitude. we are volunteers here.
<usser_> SeLEcto, switch the graphics driver to vga
<SeLEcto> usser_ i tried and update/upgrade
<insomniackoala> try mint linux nakake
<S0LIDUS> nakake, You should be using Flac!
<SeLEcto> usser_ how could i do that m8?
<insomniackoala> comes with flash n codecs outta box
<nakake> bazhang: you're like the volunteers at the old folks home, giving the same robotic and depressing smalltalk
<git__> nakake should try windows
<manifest3r>  #ppcwarez
<nakake> git__: you should try exherbo
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<AnonYmous2> nakake: dude! please pay attention! people are taking time to help you out. go to www.medibuntu.org, click on the howto-link & add & update your repository. it's 3 click & a copy & paste. if you're not willing to do something so simple, then give me root ssh admin to you box & we'll fix it FOR you
<nakake> i dont know what pkg the codec is
<kian> AnonYmous2,  have any tips on getting gtalk to work with empathy or pidgin
<trism> nakake: to play mp3 all you need to do is install ubuntu-restricted-extras, it will give you all the restricted codecs, plus flash and a few other things
<reploved> teste
<bdfoster_iPhone> nakake: the reason why it isn't included is due to legal issues. a simple google search will tell you all the ways you can get mp3's to play on ubuntu
<nakake> AnonYmous2: i already told you five times that i did that and i keep asking "what's next" or rephrase it to "then whta?" and you obviously dont get that
<AnonYmous2> nakake: you DO NOT need to explicitly add codecs; the medibuntu allows it to be dome automatically. you've been told this a few times now
<nakake> AnonYmous2: then what?
<git__> nakake, does ur sound work?
<trism> you don't need medibuntu to play mp3, it is in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SeLEcto> nakake nice, people are trying to help you out, and you are rude. I'm sure that tactic works.
<nakake> yes its the codec thats missing
<git__> nakake, u have to go through step by step to isolate ur problem
<_ope_> hey guys since i installed ubuntu 9.10 i did an update now compiz doesnt work
<git__> nakake, next play .ogg file ... does it work using movie player?
<nakake> SeLEcto: you're useless and incompetent, quit wasting your time with me if you think you're so smart
<_ope_> running in low graphics mode
<AnonYmous2> nakake: http://pastebin.com/d417b0628
<SeLEcto> nakake Never said i was smart, but i'm atleast not rude
<SeLEcto> usser_ How do i switch it to vga m8 ?
<exeon_will> what is a good html editor for linux
<SeLEcto> I never use X myself
<AnonYmous2> sweet...
<usser_> SeLEcto, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put vga as the driver in there
<bdfoster_iPhone> yea lol
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I configure the gdm greeter so users must type both their username and password (and ideally the password dots wouldn't appear either)?
<Mike_lifeguard> There seems to be no configuration tool in Karmic
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<alepot> Godd morning. I have a very strange display issue with kubuntu  9.10 on a Compaq nc4010 laptop. All of the display is fine, except for the panel and the titlebars of windows,
<maco> Mike_lifeguard: gnome rewrote gdm and the configuration code hasnt been rewritten yet, so umm.... oh well
<maco> Mike_lifeguard: you can try kdm instead of gdm
<Mike_lifeguard> maco: And ubuntu shipped the code with regressions?
<maco> Mike_lifeguard: we always ship the latest gnome
<angelus> Mike_lifeguard http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-remove-hide-users-list-at-login-screen-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<SeLEcto> usser_ it's kbd atm, what is that?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<maco> Mike_lifeguard: its not exactly regressions (thatd be more like old code that broke) so much as a new program that doesnt have feature-parity with the old program
<SeLEcto> usser_ there are 2 drivers? kbd and vmmouse
<AnonYmous2> anyone here familiar with multiseat-x?
<exeon_will> what is a good html editor for linux
<ezzieyguywuf> exeon_will: gedit?
<Mike_lifeguard> angelus: thanks, do you know if the password dots can be hidden too?
<AnonYmous2> exeon_will: scite or bluefish
<Mike_lifeguard> maco: I could also ask why gnome is shipping it
<maco> Mike_lifeguard: possibly because "given many eyes all bugs are shallow"
<CkhiKuzad> is there any way to block DCC's
<CkhiKuzad> ?
<maco> Mike_lifeguard: "release early, release often"
<Mike_lifeguard> CkhiKuzad: Yes, it depends on your client
<a_s_1> I am getting spam from that vareTrimi character. What to do?
<maco> a_s_1: report in #freenode
<CkhiKuzad> a_s_1 same here
<Mike_lifeguard> CkhiKuzad: or set umode +C
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<feedgefaniake> ARRAY(0xa106ae8)
<SeLEcto> usser_ you went for a nap m8? :)
<Mike_lifeguard> a_s_1: you too (umode +C)
<Numpdreamma> ARRAY(0xa1085d8)
<a_s_1> thanks all
<apocalypt> i guess we are all got this DCC's
<maco> a_s_1: at least, since i dont *think* ubuntu ops can remove someone from server.... i think itd be #freenode
<AnonYmous2> 5t=-o0-anyone here familiar with multiseat-x?
<breinera> souler: did you have a hidden applet
<Mike_lifeguard> The FloodBots should probably give that advice after attempted DCC exploits, btw
<souler> How can I install .emerald themes on ubuntu?
<SeLEcto> usser_ Well thank you for all your help, i'll backup his files and tell him to tell them to reinstall it.
<AnonYmous2> anyone here familiar with multiseat-x?
<scalaLove>  shortcut for undo in termina?
<kian> anyone have some ideas on getting google talk to work I tried these tutorials http://pastebin.com/f14190261
<bazhang> souler, emerald is no longer supported or developed
<breinera> souler: do you have emerald installed?
<Mike_lifeguard> scalaLove: I don't think there is one. I wish there was :)
<AnonYmous2> kian: i can try & help. u having setup probs?
<CkhiKuzad> engency is the person you need to gline
<kian> AnonYmous2, yea
<CkhiKuzad> just so you know
<kian> AnonYmous2, I flushed iptables and it worked with gtalk in windows
<AnonYmous2> kian: unfortunately my config is not avail @ this machine; sorry
<kian> AnonYmous2, maybe if I could just get your working configuration
<scalaLove> how stupid is that not having undo in terminal ?
<kian> are you seeing my text?
<CkhiKuzad> kian yes
<AnonYmous2> kian: k. if you hang on, I'll try & get it for you
<exeon_will> what is a good html editor for ubuntu
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<bdfoster_iPhone_> ping
<Fizix> pong
<bdfoster_iPhone_> thanks
<kian> the channel keeps saying cannot send to channel
<oorah> whats the difference between installing by command line and installing by gui?
<AnonYmous2> kian: gtalk config in empathy?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kian> AnonYmous2, yea
<exeon_will> what is a good html editor for ubuntu
<kian> AnonYmous2, either is fine i installed both pidgin and empathy
<insomniackoala> its totally same oorah, terminal is much more practical if you af me
<insomniackoala> *ask me
<AnonYmous2> kian: pidgin is straight-forward
<Winson> quanta plus
<GerbilSoft> does freenode not have a "disable channel CTCP" channel mode?
<alepot> Good morning. the titlebars of all my windows, and the panel at the bottom of the screen,  are blank. I have a fresh, updated 9.10 install on an old compaq nc4010. It worked fine in 9.04. Can anyone help?
<kian> AnonYmous2, I'll try that
<alepot> Screendump at http://ap-consulting.co.uk/~alexp/screendump.png
<oorah> insomniackoala, i installed updates with the terminal this morning, then a few opened pidgin so it would connect, then found out after opening the gui updater the command line update/upgrade didn't include the updates for pidgin, made me wonder if i should do both from now on or what
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<squircle> i wonder if i'll still get 404 errors when trying to PRIVMSG #ubuntu...
<squircle> oh, that's nice.
<AnonYmous2> kian: for empathy: login id: username@gmail.com ,  pwd: whatever , enable tsl/ssl, not ignore, rsource:gtalk, priority: 0 server: talk.google.com , port: 5222
<insomniackoala> its same oorah, consequences are same too
<AnonYmous2> kian: for pidgin you just enter the values as needed
<gdiz> hey everyone I am looking to set up playing music on my ubuntu box using another computer via wifi.  I thought mpd might be a good solution.  So I was wondering if any of you have any opinions of mpd and if you know of a good web server front ends so that I could play my music via the ubuntu box and via the other computer.
<oorah> insomniackoala, but how come the command line didn't update from the pidgin repositories, i had to open the gui to get that updated
<kian> AnonYmous2, still doesn't work... hmm?
<AnonYmous2> gdiz: a few: VLC, rhythmbox, slimserver, xbmc, & a few others
<insomniackoala> what do you mean with pidgin repositories oorah? theres no dedicated repositories for millions of apps
<AnonYmous2> kian: you'll have to give a bit more info than that
<kian> AnonYmous2, network error still ,
<AnonYmous2> kian: yeah?.....
<gdiz> anonymous2, rhythmbox can be a front end to mpd?
<binMonkey> i've seen the command 'add-apt-repository ppa:reponame' online twice yesterday and i can't get it to work.  how do i use this?
<kian> AnonYmous2, can you get more output?
<AnonYmous2> gdiz: mpd?
<Winson> what is mpd?
<AnonYmous2> kian: what setting u got in which app?
<gdiz> anonymous2, I have been doing some research on music player daemon
<oorah> insomniackoala, i'm using jaunty, i had to add a key ring. then i updated/upgraded with command line, opened pidgin, it didn't connect. then i opened up the gui updater, found the updates for pidgin, updated, then it connected just fine. thats why i wonder if i need to do both from now on to keep from missing updates
<AnonYmous2> ah
<fbdystang> HI all!! I am having issues with wine. I raised the dpi to max in wine config. I now have huge text and can't scroll down to change back. Any ideas? is there a config file I can delete?
<angelus> Mike_lifeguard i know that there is a way to disable the pwd if you can access the old Log-iin Options menu, and i know you can do taht in Karmic, google just doesnt want to give me the answer
<kian> AnonYmous2, ohh sorry, Empathy user@gmail.com, pwd, enabled, encryption, NO ignore, Res gtalk, priority 0, server talk.google.com, port 5222
<AnonYmous2> gdiz: not familiar myself w mpd; i use other apps
<gdiz> oh ok
<AnonYmous2> kian: sounds right
<Mike_lifeguard> angelus: Is there a way to see what the options are for simple-greeter from gconftool2 or something?
<gdiz> anonymous2, ok, so how do you go about controlling an ubuntu box via another computer?
<AnonYmous2> kian: u able 2 connect w pidgin OK?
<breinera> binMonkey: you need to know the name of the repo, I follow the development of the vala programming language so I issued the command add-apt-repository ppa:vala-team
<gdf1g3df> gdiz: lol
<Mike_lifeguard> gdiz: Install sshd on the server and set up publickey auth?
<kian> AnonYmous2, does essentially the same thing
<AnonYmous2> gdiz: VLC & rhythmbox have web interfaces & client apps for control
<AnonYmous2> kian. then you may have a different problem
<kian> AnonYmous2, I imagine it doesn't need any port forwarding?
<binMonkey> breinera: both articles i read gave the repo name.  i just couldn't get the command to work and i can't find a man page for it.
<kian> AnonYmous2, I flushed iptables so no firewall
<AnonYmous2> kian: no. ur initiating a connection out
<angelus> i have no idea Mike_lifeguard
<Mike_lifeguard> angelus: ok, thanks for your help!
<AnonYmous2> kian: are you able to telnet to talk.google.com on port 5222?
<kian> AnonYmous2, maybe capture via wireshark and anaylze the packeds?
<breinera> binMonkey: just to ask to cover all the bases, you tried "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:reponame", the sudo is very important
<gdiz> Mike_lifeguard, sorry bad phrasing: controlling in reference to controlling music
<angelus> Mike_lifeguard np but i think i might have an answer hold on a sec
<fbdystang> Any wine users out there?
<AnonYmous2> kian: too much work, sry
<binMonkey> breinera: yes.  my command line just sat there.
<AnonYmous2> fbdystang: not really
<Mike_lifeguard> gdiz: Sure, you can ssh in and use some music server
<kian> AnonYmous2, I didn't want you to do it
<gdiz> anonymous2, oh ok, I have been having trouble finding a good web interface for rhythmbox, what have you used.  I think the problem is that whatever I have used has to index 130 GB of music
<kian> AnonYmous2, that would be too much to ask
<alepot> Good morning. the titlebars of all my windows, and the panel at the bottom of the screen,  are blank. I have a fresh, updated 9.10 install on an old compaq nc4010. It worked fine in 9.04. Can anyone help?
<breinera> binMonkey: just checking if you don't mind me asking what reponames were you trying?  I will try them myself and to see if they work
<alepot> Screendump at http://ap-consulting.co.uk/~alexp/screendump.png
<al_> if I want a job to only run between 9pm and say 5am - I know I can start it with crontab, but how would I stop it at 5am for resuming again that night?
<AnonYmous2> gdiz: new rthythmbox has a http server plugin
<gdiz> Mike_lifeguard, the problem that I have been having is that I have been having trouble accessing via shell.  Maybe it's the program, but I have no idea how to control rhythmbox via shell.
<binMonkey> breinera: one was 'jonobacon'.  i'll have to find the other one in my bookmarks.  thanks!
<kian> AnonYmous2,  it refused my telnet??
<gdiz> anonymous2, how late is the newest release?
<Mike_lifeguard> gdiz: ew, don't use rhythmbox, use mpd
<AnonYmous2> kian: then you have skianome lower-level networking issue; it's not the app
<Mike_lifeguard> gdiz: and ncpmc
<AnonYmous2> anyone here familiar with multiseat-x?
<kian> AnonYmous2, hmm yea I'll take a look at the driver
<kian> AnonYmous2, thanks for the help though
<AnonYmous2> kian: payme a firewall doin packet-shaping or blocking certain ports?
<AnonYmous2> kian: no worries, dude. at least you're a step closer now
<breinera> binMonkey: I just issued the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jonobacon/ppa" and it then asked for my password and added the source, did you have /ppa on the end
<kian> AnonYmous2, hmmm
<binMonkey> breinera: noooooooo.   the articles didn't list that bit!
<kian> AnonYmous2, I just thought of something
<breinera> binMonkey: hope that helps
<AnonYmous2> kian: yea?
<breinera> binMonkey: they always leave out the fine print
<gdiz> Mike_lifeguard, oh ok, so I am very new to this: is ncpmc a form of mpd or something that goes on top of mpd
<kian> AnonYmous2,  your gonna kill me, I forgot i had moblock running
<AnonYmous2> kian: hehehehe. it's the little things that trip us up, eh....?
<binMonkey> breinera: shit.  now it's telling me 'command not found' and i it's not in the repos i have enabled.
<kian> AnonYmous2, hope that fixes it
<AnonYmous2> kian: good luck
<Mike_lifeguard> gdiz: mpd is the music server (database of your music etc); ncpmc is the music client (what you as the user interact with - choosing what to play etc)
<apocalypt> AnonYmous2 multiseat-x problems under gdm 2.28?
<Mike_lifeguard> gdiz: There are other options, but that's what I'd recommend. Note that ubuntu's default setup for mpd is *not good*, so you will have to tweak it
<AnonYmous2> hi apocalypt: thanks for the response
<AnonYmous2> apocalypt: i downgraded my gdm to 2.20
<aaron__> Hi
<gdiz> Mike_lifeguard, what isn't so hot about it?
<squircle> !hi | aaron__
<ubottu> aaron__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<apocalypt> ok that would be my question. sorry thats all what i know about multiseat-x
<aaron__> does anyone know how to take apart a HTC black tone smart cell phone?
<squircle> !ot | aaron__
<ubottu> aaron__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aaron__> like this: http://vimeo.com/6892707
<Guest18913> Hey guys (and girls), I have an old Dell Inspiron 600m that can't see a DVD-R when I put it in the drive?
<AnonYmous2> apocalypt: basic setup. my `lspci | grep VGA` only returns a single video device, even though my ATI radeon HD 3450 PGU have multiple outs: DVI, VGA & HDMI
<aaron__> I am stuck at taking the Antenna
<breinera> binMonkey: if you want you can do it the graphical way, go to System and then "Software Sources", click on the tab "Other software", click the "add" button, for the apt line just put "ppa:jonobacon/ppa" and it will add that repo
<Guest5030> Hi, anyone know of a channel where you talk about ubuntu and linux but in Spanish
<bazhang> aaron__, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Mike_lifeguard> gdiz: It assumes you want it to be system-wide, which you probably don't. So, for example, it starts mpd on start-up, but pointing at a location that has no music in it (ie the systemwide location) -- whereas you want it to not start at boot time so you can start it when you need it and it will use ~/.mpd/mpd.conf which you will configure correctly to point at your music library
<AnonYmous2> Guest18913: `dmesg`
<wgrant> !es | Guest5030
<ubottu> Guest5030: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Blue1> anyone familiar with dd-wrt?
<campee> is there anything in ubuntu that can match the functionality that fedora 11/12 offer to encrypt your entire hard drive and be prompted for a password at boot time to decrypt it?
<angelus> Mike_lifeguard i couldnt help you but, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8447859 i opened up a help topic there, hopefully we'll find our answers there
<AnonYmous2> apocalypt: u got multiseat working?
<wgrant> Blue1: That's not on-topc here.
<Mike_lifeguard> angelus: OK, cool
<binMonkey> breinera: is it only available for karmic?  i thought about editing source.list, but i wanted to try a new tool.
<AnonYmous2> Blue1: yea
<Blue1> wgrant: where can I take that to please?
<MrKeuner> hello, I'd like to buy a laptop which will work without any major problems, including problem free suspend and all. i am aware that companies are not eager to work with GNU/Linux on that. So, I was wondering if Ubuntu community has a site where they promote problem free hardware.
<wgrant> campee: The alternate CD offers full-disk encryption, while the desktop CD allows encryption of your home directory.
<apocalypt> no i just saw u have to downgrade GDM that all what i know about multiseat-x. i'm sorry
<Guest5030> Ok thanks
<AnonYmous2> apocalypt: thnx
<campee> wgrant: thank you. i google'd for it and that didn't come up. odd.
<squircle> !hcl | MrKeuner
<Jesi> Any Input for this Linux Cheat Sheet? http://dracojesi.com/Forum/showthread.php?tid=10
<ubottu> MrKeuner: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<squircle> MrKeuner: also see http://system76.com
<Guest18913> Hey guys (and girls), I have an old Dell Inspiron 600m that can't see a DVD-R when I put it in the drive?
<bazhang> Blue1, #dd-wrt
<Mike_lifeguard> MrKeuner: I think on the "download ubuntu" page there is a link to the hardware compatibility list ... or just use the link that guy gave you :P
<squircle> !patience | Guest18913
<ubottu> Guest18913: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<AnonYmous2> anyone else here familiar with multiseat-x?
<AnonYmous2> please
<AnonYmous2> pretty please
<Guest5030> #ubuntu-es
<aaron__> I am having trouble in upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 the update manager fails to install some packages for the upgrade. what should I do?
<breinera> binMonkey: so "add-apt-repository" is only available for karmic or ppa:jonobacon/ppa is only available for karmic?
<apocalypt> AnonYmous2 did u try this :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<Mike_lifeguard> MrKeuner: I highly recommend buying hardware from Zareason or System76 though!
<AnonYmous2> apocalypt: been there, done that
<squircle> MrKeuner: totally agree with Mike_lifeguard
<bazhang> aaron__, please paste.ubuntu.com with the errors (dont paste here)
<apocalypt> ok that was my last idea because i've never used multiseat-x
<binMonkey> breinera: no.  i was asking if the command or the script 'add-apt-repository' was only available for karmic.  i can't find a way to install it on my jaunty.
<campee> wgrant: is the alternate version the text-based installer?
<squircle> campee: yes
<wgrant> campee: Yes.
<campee> thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> MrKeuner: Finally, please consider *not* supporting nVidia by buying their graphics hardware. Intel is very supportive, supplying both specs and dev time; ATI supplies at least some specs (not sure exactly what the current status is). nVidia refuses point-blank to be helpful AFAIK. Intel is good hardware, and they are nice to us :)
<TheCash> how do I uninstall a program installed from  a .deb file
<Mike_lifeguard> TheCash: dpkg -r, I think
<gdiz> mike_lifeguard, ok so just go through and mess with the conf then and I'll be set...ok.
<gdiz> thanks
<breinera> binMonkey: add-apt-repository must be karmic only, my jaunty box doesn't have the command, you learn something every day, usually I just edit the file by hand
<MrKeuner> Mike_lifeguard, I'll get an intel video this time that's for sure
<Mike_lifeguard> gdiz: yeah, it takes a bit of getting used to, but it definitely works (and incredibly stable!)
<kfizz1> Does anyone know of a GUI grub bootloader editor? I have two hd and the mbr is on the older one and I need to format it, so I need to get the mbr on the newer one
<Mike_lifeguard> MrKeuner: It's great now that we're over the hump of moving to the new software acceleration, should be much smoother sailing that during Jaunty :D
<TheCash> Mike_lifeguard: do I put the filename(without the.deb?
<Mike_lifeguard> TheCash: not 100% sure, read 'man dpkg'
<MrKeuner> Mike_lifeguard, do you know by any chance if coreboot comes with the laptops from system76 or zareason?
<TheCash> ok
<maco> MrKeuner: the thing on the motherboard?
<squircle> TheCash: for instance, if you installed firstclass-x.y.z.deb, just type sudo dpkg -r firstclass
<Mike_lifeguard> MrKeuner: I don't know offhand. The latest info I know is it really isn't ready for use unless you *need* to use a non-proprietary BIOS :(
<MrKeuner> squircle , I am asking you too ^
<maco> MrKeuner: neither makes their own boards, so i doubt it
<Mike_lifeguard> MrKeuner: I doubt they use it, thinking about it more
<TheCash> ok thanks
<squircle> MrKeuner: no clue at all.
<MrKeuner> maco, yes, the free bios
<con-man> is there a fix for the adobe flash - GTK 2.18 issue yet?  my mouse still wont work
<gdiz> Mike_lifeguard, great
<TheCash> squircle: thanks  that worked
<squircle> TheCash: glad to help :)
<Mike_lifeguard> TheCash: man page isn't very clear, but it'll simply give you an error if you use the wrong one. won't do any harm if you guess wrong and you have 50% chance of being right
<maco> MrKeuner: my zareason has a phoenix bios
<MrKeuner> maco, any problem with suspend?
<maco> con-man: the compiz issue with flash?
<maco> MrKeuner: when i got it sound didnt work on resume....then i wrote a patch....
<maco> MrKeuner: that was a year and a half ago
<maco> MrKeuner: i can tell you that on the alto systems the touchpad doesnt do scrolling, but on the rest it does
<kfizz1> Does anyone know of a GUI grub bootloader editor? I have two hd and the mbr is on the older one and I need to format it, so I need to get the mbr on the newer one
<Mike_lifeguard> maco: do you have any info on phoenix? I've never heard of it & can't find any mention on zareason's website
<maco> Mike_lifeguard: its one of the two companies tht make pretty much *all* BIOSes
<X-Sleepy-X> hi ravi
<wgrant> Mike_lifeguard: PhoenixBIOS has been around for a veeery long time.
<Mike_lifeguard> maco: ah, k
<ravi> X-Sleepy-X: hi
<Mike_lifeguard> Sorry, I thought you implied it was an open source BIOS
<MrKeuner> phoenix was very popular 5-8 years ago
<maco> Mike_lifeguard: no no
<MrKeuner> may be more popular than award
<Guest64208> hello. i am trying to start the computer in recovery mode, but i cant access the grub menu at boot. ]
<mgolisch> there is no such thing
<maco> Mike_lifeguard: like i said, they dont make teh boards....  theyre just system builders. so they take existing hardware, plug the pieces together, and install ubuntu
<maco> mgolisch: what?
<mgolisch> as opensource BIOS
<maco> mgolisch: sure there is. LinuxBIOS for one
<mgolisch> but its not BIOS is it?
<maco> mgolisch: yes it is
<Guest64208> hello. i am trying to start the computer in recovery mode, but i cant access the grub menu at boot. how do i do so?
<maco> mgolisch: you can replace your motherboard's bios with the linux bios and then use it to boot your linux OS :D
<b3rz3rk3r> why would they call it a bios if it wasnt?
<mgolisch> but still its no BIOS
<AnonYmous2> maco: huh?
<CkhiKuzad> maco
<CkhiKuzad> i think your thinking of the bootloader
<maco> CkhiKuzad: no im not
<CkhiKuzad> GRUB is the bootloader, it doesnt change the bios afaik
<MrKeuner> mgolisch, what do you mean by BIOS
<apocalypt> kfizz1
<ravi> can some tell me the step to install ubuntu 9.10 along with windows 7 on my new hp laptop
<maco> CkhiKuzad: no duh
<con-man> maco there is an issue with GTK 2.18 and flash where the mouse pointer doesn't work.
<con-man> you cant click
<kfizz1> Yes apocalypt?
<mgolisch> bios is the boot firmware for ibm compatible pcs made by ibm
<maco> mgolisch: apparently LinuxBIOS was renamed to CoreBoot, but it IS a bios for motherboards
<b3rz3rk3r> !dualboot | ravi
<ubottu> ravi: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<apocalypt> try that: http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-copy-master-boot-record-mbr-between-hard-disks/
<mgolisch> they license it to some companies for money
<chrismnh> hey can i get a hand with getting a logitech 9000 webcam working with either skype or msn via kopete?
<maco> yes, a bios that's opensource
<apocalypt> maybe it helps
<maco> mgolisch: bios does NOT refer to a specific implementation
<kfizz1> Thanks apocalypt, I'll look into that
<ravi> thanks everyone i will go through this links
<maco> mgolisch: it is *any* firmware for the motherboard. it just means "basic input/output system" and 2 companies (phoenix and award) have a shared monopoly on the market, but CoreBoot exists as an alternative
<maco> CkhiKuzad: linuxbios/coreboot would call grub which would then do the actual booting
<MrKeuner> mgolisch, then why do you say coreboot is not a bios? because IBM has to license them, and has not?
<CkhiKuzad> maco i googled it
<CkhiKuzad> it turns out it's real
<mgolisch> yeah
<mgolisch> :)
<Mike_lifeguard> ravi: If you need help understanding what's there, or actually doing it as you install, make sure you come back and ask.
<CkhiKuzad> but i dont think im going to use it
<CkhiKuzad> evar
<Mike_lifeguard> CkhiKuzad: it is pretty scary :D
<MrKeuner> mgolisch, i am sure patent duration has exceeded for basic input output system
<CkhiKuzad> mike_lifeguard its even scarier when your bios update fries your ethernet card
<CkhiKuzad> and then you are stuck with usb modem only
<mgolisch> no idea, it sucks anyways
<mgolisch> still wonder why computer manufacturers use it nowadays
<AnonYmous2> anyone here familiar with multiseat-x?
<MrKeuner> mgolisch, because every part is produced by somebody else, so it is very hard to change standards
<MrKeuner> this is what i think
<mgolisch> its like 20years old shit
<maco> !languager | mgolisch
<mgolisch> -r
<mgolisch> :)
<maco> !language | mgolisch
<ubottu> mgolisch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> yeah that
 * Mike_lifeguard wifflebats maco: "Get a grip"
<maco> Mike_lifeguard: no thank you. swearing is not permitted here.
<el_compA_> Hello I need help with my wireless Internet connection
<mgolisch> hm i just wonder why they dont move on to something more current
<mgolisch> like efi for example
<mgolisch> but i guess its because windows doesnt support it
<AnonYmous2> mgolisch:efi is implemented in grub2; splashtop is something akin to efi
<breinera> el_compA: what issues are you having
<AnonYmous2> mac uses efi
<el_compA_> I am using the 9.10 livecd and it detects my networks but it won't connect (with the coreect password)... Im using a wireless USB adapter
<jay> hi
<el_compA_> And im pretty sure it's working since it detects my networks
<mgolisch> yeah but macs run macosx not windows
<mgolisch> :)
<maco> mgolisch: are you one of those people who thinks macs aren't pcs?
<Guest74184> i have 8.04 ubuntu and i dont remember user i reset password how d i clear username or find it
<AnonYmous2> w7 might change that a bit...
<breinera> el_compA: if you can see your network and it asks for a password, then I don't know what could be the problem
<mgolisch> maco: why? actualy many are not
<maco> Guest11061: look at /etc/passwd
<wingede> mgolisch: im on a mac, run windows 7 natively
<mgolisch> pcs dont have ppc
<XStatik> I just installed emerald theme manager and drug a theme into the manager but it didnt update the windows for some reason
<MrKeuner> maco, does webcam really work?
<wgrant> mgolisch: Neither do post-PPC Macs.
<maco> mgolisch: anything apple ever called a Mac was a PC
<MrKeuner> maco, on your zareason I mea
<Guest74184> put that in command prompt?
<MrKeuner> n
<Mike_lifeguard> XStatik: installing and using are different
<maco> MrKeuner: in lucid it will
<maco> MrKeuner: theres a third party driver available on a bug report
<mgolisch> wingede: how does that work? does w7 support efi?
<Guest74184> maco
<apocalypt> el_compA maybe the encryption is the issue . did u try different ways like wep,Wpa, Wpa2
<maco> mgolisch: at least, im not aware of any Apple Macintosh Servers
<mgolisch> wingede: or how would you run windows without bootcamp?
<el_compA__> I am using wpa2
<maco> mgolisch: they actually call the servers servers and the phones phones and the ipods ipods....
<breinera> Guest74184: you can edit /etc/shadow if you are root
<MrKeuner> maco, everything on the laptop will not work necessarily? that's is very frustrating
<maco> MrKeuner: anything advertised will work
<maco> MrKeuner: if its not listed in the features list, its not guaranteed to work
<el_compA__> But I didn't try others because I hear that wpa2 is the safest
<wingede> mgolisch: vista did efi with sp1 on x64
<Mike_lifeguard> el_compA__: It has to match what the wireless router is using
<apocalypt> WPA2 AES?
<MrKeuner> maco, so on system76 web site all laptops feature a webcam builtin, so they should work huh?
<el_compA__> Yes my wireless router is using wpa2
<breinera> Guest74184: inside /etc/shadow you will see the username and then a ":" and then a long string which represents the password once it is encrypted delete the long string it should be between the : and :
<wgrant> wingede, mgolisch: And the Windows IA64 port has always done EFI.
<maco> MrKeuner: no idea. ive never bought from them
<wgrant> wingede, mgolisch: But this is off-topic.
<maco> MrKeuner: i just know za's policy is to only list in the specs list what actually functions
<wingede> wgrant: indeed, but someone has become wiser :)
<Guest74184> how do i access root
<maco> Guest74184: sudo
<Mike_lifeguard> !sudo | Guest74184
<ubottu> Guest74184: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Guest74184> i have lappy in front of me
<Guest74184> im there
<apocalypt> el_compA which encryption? TKIP/AES or what
<el_compA__> apocalypt:  i think it's Wpa2-psk
<klown> I cannot get any mp3s to play in amarok, it shows all my music, the test wav from the config file plays, but it runs through a 4 minute mp3 in about 5 seconds, with no sound sent to the soundcard
<perlsyntax> How do i run python-unit in ubuntu 9.10?
<apocalypt> u have to choose the same like your router config has
<el_compA__> apocalypt:  Im not sure could you l
<rampage73> klown: you probably need to install the mp3 plugins or codecs
<el_compA__> Tell me how o check
<breinera> Guest74184: press Alt-F2 when it gives you a prompt type "gksudo gedit /etc/shadow" and then you can edit it
<el_compA__> apocalypt: It use to work very easily with 9.04
<apocalypt> just try all the different encryption available for WPA2 one of these should work
<breinera> Guest74184: it will ask for you password
<el_compA__> I just had to put my password and it connected
<MrKeuner> maco, I see
<apocalypt> did u get some error messages?
<el_compA__> Um im nit sure where to change the enccryption
<perlsyntax> Anyone know how to run python-unit?
<maco> MrKeuner: i could see in the photos that it had a webcam but it wasnt listed in the specs list, so i figured that meant not supporte
<el_compA__> Not in 9.04 .... I never had a problem with wireless in 9.04
<katakbuta> hey guys how do we check for package version in apt-cache?
<perlsyntax> ?
<skiquel> whats with these wierd bot messages
<AnonYmous2> anyone here familiar with multiseat-x?
<kostkon> katakbuta, apt-cache policy package_name
<MrKeuner> I am trying to use, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ but is there a way to see the best behaving models easily, is there a promotion mechanism for well behaving systems?
<malathion> after installing ubuntu 9.10 amd64 on a new drive, booting from the drive leaves me with a blinking cursor. any ideas?
<XStatik> Is anyone here familar with using emerald themer, i unpacked a theme into the themer window, and I dont see any options in the window to apply the theme thats loaded into the library
<Guest9229> so i installed envyng but when i click on the menu shortcut nothing happens. why?
<apocalypt> el_compA:
<brandon`> if i install xfce, it doesnt do  or changeannything unless i select it from the login window right?
<breinera> brandon: yes
<apocalypt> el_compA: look for that . there u can choose the wireless security http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~dtomas/0-grafik/wlan/eduroam4.png
<brandon`> and will my gnome apps work
<brandon`> still
<lucio> Hi friends
<brandon`> i just installed xubuntu on a shitty old pc i got for fre
<brandon`> and im in love with xfce
<ravi> I checked the link to install the windows 7, but I can not follow these steps.
<lucio> I need send mail with motion
<breinera> brandon: should, when you select xfce if might ask if you want it to be the default
<brandon`> ah ok
<brandon`> also
<ravi> I am having windows 7 in my laptop and I can not reinstall it
<brandon`> my gf is logged in already on gnome
<brandon`> it wont effect her at all will it
<brandon`> like can we both use our own
<maco> brandon`: each user can choose their own default session
<AnonYmous2> ravi: good for you!
<breinera> brandon: me and my wife do
<Guest9229> so i installed envyng but when i click on the menu shortcut nothing happens. why?
<brandon`> berinera - one of you uses gnome and the other xfce?
<maco> brandon`:  not sure which itll try to put her in on her next login, but she can manually select gnome and re-set that as her default
<mgolisch> Guest9229: no idea, maybe execute the command in a terminal?
<rivoot> lol @ AnonYmous2
<brandon`> ok cool maco
<brandon`> also
<Guest9229> it still doesnt di anything
<brandon`> are there any side effects of me switching to xfce
<brandon`> like will apps stop working or anything
<AnonYmous2> Guest9229: from terminal, run : `sudo envyng -t`
<maco> brandon`: there will be more applications available in the menus
<ravi> I donot think it will work for me
<brandon`> yea i noticed that kind of stuff, but i know some apps are for gnome
<el_compA__> Sorry I got disconnected
<brandon`> some are for kde
<brandon`> etc
<brandon`> i didnt know if that meant anything
<apocalypt> el_compA: look for that . there u can choose the wireless security http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~dtomas/0-grafik/wlan/eduroam4.png
<FloodBot3> brandon`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<breinera> brandon: I use several depending on my mood, wife only uses gnome and no problem
<brandon`> sorry floodbot
<maco> brandon`: nah you can use them all regardless which you're logged into
<ravi> Please tell me some steps to install ubuntu on window 7 laptop
<brandon`> well i mean what does it mean by a gnome specific app or kde
<el_compA__> apocalypt: I believe you were gonna say something before I left
<maco> brandon`: FloodBot is a bot ;)
<brandon`> lol i know :)
<maco> brandon`: the libraries it uses
<rivoot> I think he knows that x
<sniqqer> hey how do i get flash working in ubuntu64
<rivoot> xD
<brandon`> so if i install kde, xfce, and gnome
<brandon`> i can use any app no problem
<brandon`> no matter which one ima ctually using
<lucio> gringo please stop
<brandon`> ?
<FloodBot3> brandon`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sniqqer> does anyone know?
<brandon`> fuck you floodbot
<maco> brandon`: aside from plain gtk, there's actual gnome libraries used by gnome apps just like aside from qt there are kde libs used by kde apps
<sniqqer> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<maco> !language | brandon`
<ubottu> brandon`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rivoot> sniqqer : try using the beta avalaible in adobe website
<apocalypt> yeah thats what i post it again el_compA u should see that
<sniqqer> rivoot: i cant find it
<maco> brandon`: yes, you can use any app no problem
<brandon`> so why arent they all installed by default if they are so small lol
<AlphaWaves> hi
<brandon`> thanks maco youve been really helpful
<brandon`> which do you prefer
<maco> brandon`: if you *do* find a problem, please report it as a bug
<brandon`> of the 3
<brandon`> gnome, kde, xfce
<astechgeek> while trying to update through the update manager I get a unathentication error that lists all the packages as being unauthenticated even the linux-image-2.6.31.16
<breinera> brandon: gnome
<brandon`> i want speed
<brandon`> and xfce seems the fastest
<AlphaWaves> im banned from ubuntu-fr...
<maco> brandon`: i prefer kde. and the reason they arent all installed by default is that ubuntu already takes 698 of 700 mb of its disc space :P
<brandon`> ahhh ok
<brandon`> gotcha
<FloodBot3> brandon`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sniqqer> thanks
<monokrome> Hey is karmic the server?
<sniqqer> rivoot: it needs to be 64bit
<brandon`> ok one last question - whats the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu
<monokrome> or is karmic a release of both server and desktop (just trying to figure out the name)
<rivoot>  sniqqer 1 sec.
<lucio> alguien ue hable en español, parle in español
<brandon`> is it simply that xfce is installed
<maco> brandon`: yes
<brandon`> instead of gnoem
<brandon`> ah ok cool
<breinera> brandon: ubuntu - gnome : xubuntu - xfce
<sniqqer> rivoot: when i try the only vers available to me i get error wrong architecture i386
<rivoot> sniqqer I meant "alpha"...not beta x)
<brandon`> yea i know breinera, i just wondered if there was more of a difference than that
<rivoot> sniqqer http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<breinera> brandon: nope
<brandon`> im gonna try xfce
<brandon`> thanks alot guys
<brandon`> been real helpful
<Dreamglider> i have a problem with CPU usage here, it is at 50% and im only running a movie, firefox and xchat!, the cpu is a intel core 2duo 2GHz and 2Gb 667HMz ram. and just by moving the mouse the cpu usages increases about 10-15%. im running ubuntu 8.10.
<Shoe> How do I use VirtualBox OSE? Mainly to get Windows (Need to use iTunes)
<rivoot> they work fine
<AnonYmous2> anyone here familiar with multiseat-x?
<lucio> holaaa..
<sniqqer> rivoot: that sa tar
<maco> Shoe: create a new vm, put your windows install disc inyour drive, and point the vm at your disc drive
<monokrome> I am trying to use debootstrap to createa a 32Bit Ubuntu 9.10 Server
<monokrome> Does anyone know the command to do this?
<maco> Shoe: then start the vm and go through the windows installation process
<sniqqer> rivoot: its a tar how am  i supposed to install it
<rivoot> are you looking for a .deb?
<sniqqer> yes
<rivoot> gimme another second xD
<sniqqer> :D
<brandon`> ohh yea maco and breinera
<Shoe> maco, I have the windows xp installation disc, but lost the 25 digit code. Does that matter?
<astechgeek> while trying to update through the update manager I get a unathentication error that lists all the packages as being unauthenticated even the linux-image-2.6.31.16. I tried gpg --refresh-keys us.archive.ubuntu.com with no change anyone got any ideas on how to fix this?
<brandon`> can i use emerald still - or does that not matter which window manager thing i use
<monokrome> rivoot: me?
<el_compA> apocalypt: Ok and how do I get to that page?
<breinera> brandon`: I use it on gnome, never tried it under xfce
<brandon`> kk
<maco> Shoe: *shrug* i dont know how windows installs work
<rivoot> nope, monokrome ...I was talking to sniqqer
<maco> brandon`: emerald is an unsupported and unmaintained window decorator for compiz
<ravi> please help me
<maco> brandon`: but yes, you can use compiz with xfce
<i_is_broke> Shoe, you will need the code in vbox as well.
<brandon`> kk thx
<sniqqer> rivoot: this doesn't work udo apt-get install nspluginwrapper flashplugin-nonfree lib32mss-mdns
<apocalypt> el_compA: i use kde ..just a moment i need to start my notebook with gnome.
<el_compA> You forgot the sniqqer
<sniqqer> el_compA: what
<el_compA> Sorry I ment you forgot the s it's sudo
<Guest18913> Hey guys (and girls), I have an old Dell Inspiron 600m that can't see a DVD-R when I put it in the drive?
<mgolisch> why dont you just use the one provdided by ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<sniqqer> el_compA: i did it with sudo
<rivoot> sniqqer try this: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/571-install-flashplayer-in-ubuntu-64-bit-
<mgolisch> it downloads the flashplugin from adobes website
<Rewt`> hey all.. am having some weird issues since the update today. It required a reboot... since then, I've gotten two "disk full" warnings, and had to reboot - both times df -h showed I had an 19TB drive that was full - my drive is only 109G...
<rivoot> sniqqer : there's explained the way to install it
<Rewt`> when I reboot, I come back to my 19G free... and 109G drive...
<el_compA> apocalypt: Ok thanks for checking
<monokrome> /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch ARCH jaunty /mnt/ubuntu
<monokrome> oops sorry
<AnonYmous2> anyone here familiar with multiseat-x?
<sniqqer> rivoot: the formatting on that website is fucked up like a bitch
<maco> !language | sniqqer
<ubottu> sniqqer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sniqqer> rivoot: the rm -rf /directory , the spacing is broken between / and directory so it is really close to removing your entire system!!
<sniqqer> @maco who are you?
<khensthoth> Rewt`: By the update do you mean the kernel update? If that's the case, temporarily boot into the older kernel to see if the issue persist
<rivoot> that's why you have to read it before pressing enter =X
<maco> sniqqer: a person
<ravi> please help me to install ubuntu on my window 7 Laptop
<Rewt`> khensthoth: not sure - I didn't pay attention to what was updated today.. was doing a couple of other things
<Rewt`> khensthoth: but if it happens again, I'll do that
<sniqqer> @maco you should take heed at my warnings, it could be your system that gets nuked
<maco> !ops | sniqqer language and threats
<ubottu> sniqqer language and threats: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> ravi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has instructions (first four steps on the page), if you need help with a specific part, or have other question, feel free to ask.
<Rewt`> khensthoth: thusfar, it hasn't happened on this interation
<bazhang> http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2006/09/multiseat-computer-with-ubuntu.html AnonYmous2
<sniqqer> @maco those arne't threats read the page
<khensthoth> ravi: What step are you having trouble with?
<Rewt`> also got told the drive was in read only mode for a bit.
<Karpych1> Hi all
<Rewt`> anyhow.. I'll keep an eye on it.. was just wondering if anyone else had an issue close to that
<ravi> khensthoth:   I read from some blogs that dual boot with windows7 does not work because window  7 has a hidden partition which is not detected by ubuntu
<ravi> in such case, ubutu does a fresh install and remove window7
<rivoot> Im not so sure about that ravi
<johnfg> hi folks
<AnonYmous2> ravi: khensthoth: not so; I've seen w7 & ubuntu co-exist, but it's tricky
<johnfg> Just installed karmic for the 2nd time, to give it another try.  Grub still won't boot the system!
<rivoot> I had win7 RC1 and ubuntu working in the same machine
<ravi> AnonYmous2 what is that trick
 * om26er expirement a dualboot with '7' on a computer and worked
<DaZ> johnfg: because?
<Karpych1> эээ. во а тут всётаки русское сообщество?
<johnfg> It has booted winxp pro, fedora, debian and ubuntu fine, many times.
<om26er> Karpych1: english only
<ravi> rivoot: I think that win7 RC there is no problem
<bazhang> !ru | Karpych1
<ubottu> Karpych1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest33958> so i used envyng and installed the ati driver but now the pc says that it is in lowgraphics mode and it looks bad. how do i revert back?
<AnonYmous2> ravi: not sure anymore. don't use windows outside VM's
<johnfg> But with karmic, it just hangs at the grub prompt.
<khensthoth> ravi: There's a whole thread here about dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu Karmic and above http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<johnfg> DaZ  Where is grub.conf or menu.lst now?
<el_compA> Try it in virtual box and if it works then try it on your hard drive
<DaZ> johnfg: dunno, ubuntu people put it in some really wrong place iirc
<rivoot> ravi maybe you're right, I haven't tried it with win7
<johnfg> I've never had trouble with the dual boot before, in fact, ubuntu has generally handled it better than other distros.
<ravi> khensthoth: this requires ubuntu to install first. this will not work in my case as I have my laptop preinstalled with  window 7
<AnonYmous2> ravi: best to install w7 on a completely seperate drive & then mod ur grub config to throw bootloader to win part
<DaZ> johnfg: find  /etc/ /boot/ /usr/ |grep grub.conf
<ravi> so I donot have anything to reinstall window 7 if it crashes
<arand> Abiword hangs on startup, blank window. Neither reinstalling/reconfiguring nor removing .AbiSuite/ folder helps, Abiword has worked perfectly before. Help?
<AnonYmous2> best of both worlds
<angelus> !grub2 | johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Shoe> I have my windows xp disc, but I lost the 25 digit product key, so can't install it (The only thing I would use it for is putting videos on my iPod (I've tried tons of stuff on Ubuntu, can't get it) and a few other things). Anyone know of a program or something that can read the disc and find out the product key or something to that effect?
<khensthoth> ravi: Or you could try to install Ubuntu through Wubi first to see if it works.
<johnfg> DaZ I did already look in /boot and /etc, but I'll do a more intensive search.
<ravi> khensthoth: I booted through live CD and it worked
<Amaranth> Shoe: Not possible, illegal, and offtopic in this channel. Sorry.
<katakbuta> how do you extract tar into choosen dir?
<daftykins> Shoe: product keys are not on CDs
<Shoe> crap
<daftykins> guys, is it pretty normal to get a lot of attempted DCC file sends and chats when leaving a client on freenode for a long time?
<Shoe> And no legal means of getting a different one?
<daftykins> first time i've left a client running for a long time
<khensthoth> ravi: The issue with Windows 7, if any, is regarding the bootloader. I don't think booting through the Live CD is a good way of testing if you will have any problems dualbooting.
<Shoe> without spending some dough?
<AnonYmous2> OK. last try before signing off: anyone here familiar with multiseat-x?
<khensthoth> ravi: Best I can say is to be careful when you are doing your partitioning - Not to mess with the partition that has Windows 7.
<bazhang> AnonYmous2, yes, I gave you a link
<apocalypt> katakbuta: try tar with Option -C
<breinera> johnfg: inside karmic menu.lst is located inside /boot/grup I don't know if grub.conf is around any more since karmic uses grub2
<ravi> khensthoth: thanks
<bazhang> ravi, use gparted live cd to partition before hand
<X-Sleepy-X> Shoe: if you want to talk about windows please join ##windows
<khensthoth> ravi: No problem. Partitioning can be tricky though. Come back here if you have any trouble understanding or doing any steps.
<AnonYmous2> bazhang: done my homework on that front, but does not address my question. my ATI's multiple-out's doe not registe as multiple CPI devices, to it's doesn't quite work that way
<johnfg> Well, that's the problem, but why I don't know: there's NOT a menu.lst in /boot/grub.
<AnonYmous2> s/CPI/PCI/
<johnfg> Is there a way I can run grub-install from the livecd?
<bazhang> johnfg, its in the grub2 wiki, explained quite clearly
<Legendario> where are the editing tools on karmic F-spot????????????????
<Shockrates> ubuntu
<Legendario> I couldn't find them
<XStatik> Whats the best c++ ide out for linux
<usser_> XStatik, eclipse, netbeans
<steev> hey all - so, i'm on an ubuntu-minimal install - and i go to install screen, and i get http://pastebin.ca/1703837 - wth?  can anyone explain why i would remotely need the other garbage for screen?
<Flannel> XStatik: Eclipse or anjuta
<johnfg> bazhang, OK, I see that the new file that replaces menu.lst is not to be edited.  So any idea why the system doesn't boot, but hangs at the grub prompt?
<Fizix> XStatik, I prefer Geany over anjuta or Eclipse if you only need basic C++ action
<Fizix> I have Eclipse as well, but that's because I'm toying around with the idea of making my own Google Android Apps, and Google makes a plug-in for that IDE to make app creating easier
<daftykins> steev why not try an apt install with --no-dep or whatever the switch is, then add one by one to confirm? i'd be curious too
<Guest74184> breiinera nothing happens im in kernal/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16
<daftykins> though the python stuff i'd imagine is pretty relevant of course
<breinera> Guest74184: are you still trying to rest the password?
<DaZ> screen doesn't depend on python
<daftykins> nah? maybe some of its' features? i don't know, just guessing
<DaZ> no.
<daftykins> any ideas on the rest then? :)
<steev> daftykins: screen needs, at most, selinux policies, pam, and ncurses
<Guest74184> password is reset
<DaZ> byobu is more or less related to screen :F
<coop3r> hey
<Guest74184> user needs to be cleared
<linuxguy2009> Anyone else running openarena on 9.10? Do you have sound issues? Cracking and such?
<johnfg> I guess I'll come back here then after I bootup the livecd.  Thanks for being willing to help.
<khensthoth> steev: Looking at Synaptic, it says it recommends Byobu, which depends on python and all that. So you need to install without installing the recommended stuff. Don't know what the correct option would be though
<Guest74184> i reset password from prompt
<coop3r> hey can someone help me out
<coop3r> with ubuntu
<Guest74184> then computer battery ot of power it shut down
<breinera> Guest74184: so you want the user to be removed or what
<Guest9131> hello. i have a 64bit cpu and was wondering which version of ubuntu i should download, 32 or 64 bit. which is better?
<Guest74184> i got a sytax out of line
<Guest74184> token out of range
<coop3r> i need some help
<gdf1g3df> Guest9131: if u have a 64bit cpu then the obvious choice is 64bit
<Guest74184> i thought it was toast cause it shut down right before i cleared password
<coop3r> i dont have a cd to write the iso to
<coop3r> is it possible for me to use my external hd
<coop3r> ?
<Guest74184> also its missing init not there anymore
<DaZ> coop3r: unetbootin? :f
<coop3r> what
<somebody__> Hi,
<coop3r> ugg
<katakbuta> apocalypt: thanks. what about extracting only particular dir in the tar?
<coop3r> uhh
<breinera> Guest74184: does the computer boot?
<somebody__> I am trying to set up a serial printer. How do I know what port it is attached to?
<coop3r> is it possible for me to use my external harddrive instead of a CD for the iso
<coop3r> ?
<Guest74184> yes it boots
<somebody__> Yes, you can use your exteranl HD as long as you imaage it and can boot of usb or firewire, depending on what your drive has.
<Guest74184> can i post a link in pm so you can seee what i did
<Snausages> coop3r: unetbootin is a tool which sets that up for you
<Snausages> coop3r: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<coop3r> does it work with windows
<Snausages> claims to, never tried myself
<breinera> Guest74184: give me the link and I will look
<rivoot> you can get it from synaptic as well, i think
<brandon-> any idea why screenlets with transparency arent trasnparent in xfce?
<coop3r> thanks Snausages =)
<Shockrates> coop3r: yes it is
<rivoot> I've used unetbootin but only with an usb stick
<apocalypt> katakbuta: try that http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/extracting-single-file-directory-from-tarball-2/
<steev> khensthoth: thanks for that - gave me what i needed to look for in the man page for the option - got screen without the useless (on this machine) profiles stuff
<khensthoth> steev: So what was the option?
<steev> --no-install-recommends
<brandon-> any idea why screenlets with transparency arent trasnparent in xfce?
<katakbuta> thank you apocalypt :)
<pharming> does anyone know how to install flash player on linux
<apocalypt> np katakbuta
<pharming> ?
<khensthoth> steev: Ah.. makes sense.
<Shwack> Would it be completely unnecessary to add yourself to the access list of your own room?
<rivoot> brandon- composite off? just guessing
<apocalypt> pharming firefox flashplayer?
<brandon-> how do i check rivoot
<pharming> yeah?
<somebody__> I am trying to set up a serial printer. How do I know what port it is attached to? Please PM
<brandon-> this is my first time usign anything but gnome
<brandon-> so im kind of lost
<steev> khensthoth: its a machine with a 4gb ssd drive soldered, so, to not have frivolous stuff installed is very nice :)
<rivoot> brandon- http://www.xfce.org/documentation/installers/xfce/index.html#enabling-xcomposite
<brandon-> thanks rivoot
<rivoot> np
<somebody__> I am trying to use the cups web interface to set it up
<apocalypt> pharming: in terminal try that "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<pharming> i didn't know that there was such thing as firefox flash player, when i try to play flash clips, it says that i need to install adobe flash player or activate java script
<Voss> steev, which model?
<Guest74184> you got link
<pharming> ohh, ok...
 * \\`00t waves ....Hi Ubuntu people ...
<breinera> Guest74184: yes, how far did you make it through the list before the laptop ran out of power?
<rivoot> hi there
<\\`00t> Question: How does one get the HDMI port on my laptop to also port sound (in addition to video?) using the nVidia driver already loaded (driver ver 185)
<\\`00t> "It works in Windows" ... *sigh*
<rivoot> pharming: tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<nowimproved> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<steev> Voss: its an Efika MX from Genesi
<Jeruvy> \\`00t: technically it should, perhaps its a bug.
<coop3r> Snausages, i need some more help
<steev> Voss: http://dev.gentoo.org/~steev/efika/mx/pics/12-04-09_1315.jpg
<\\`00t> Jeruvy, awesome ... only get (beautiful) video
<coop3r> i downloaded that and i chose Type: Hark disk and Drive: it only has C when the H drive is what i want to install it to Snausages
<coop3r> :/
<Voss> steev, how much did you pay for that?
<Jeruvy> \\`00t: what does dmesg's say, anything?
<Tiders> How can I set up Software RAID in Ubuntu
<dooglus> maco: I don't have the relatime option, and the atime is being updated the first time I access the file, even though the atime is already newer than the mtime
<steev> Voss: i got it as part of the developer program, but iirc, its 250 or 300
<\\`00t> Jeruvy, nothing that I can understand ... what am I looking for?
<brandon-> rivoot there is no xorg.conf in my /etc/X11 directory
<brandon-> hmm
<brandon-> thats odd
<brandon-> its there in gnome
<FloodBot3> brandon-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jeruvy> \\`00t: trailblazing for me too :)  pastebin it and we can take a peek.
<nowimproved> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rivoot> brandon- then you have to create it
<Snausages> coop3r: possibly an issue with the formatting or partition scheme in use on that external?  I've never used it, but those are common issues for bootability in general.
<Voss> steev, for 300, I can get an ion based, nettop
<rivoot> brandon- gimme a second
<somebody__> I have no idea what to set up in CUPS as far as ports
<\\`00t> Jeruvy, I will poke around a bit more, then come back here in a bit -the machine is in the other room, connected with a movie playing (was hoping for a quick-fix)
<pharming> wow that was easy!
<brandon-> im gonna switch back to gnome for now
<brandon-> ill fix it later
<coop3r> Snausages, the drive is working for everything else
<coop3r> :/
<brandon-> thanks anyways though rivoot
<pharming> !
<\\`00t> Jeruvy, I'll be back in about 45 ... thanks
<Jeruvy> \\`00t: good luck :)
<apocalypt> pharming: does it work
<steev> Voss: :)
<pharming> i'm new to linux... any helpful advice?..... yeah it works!
<apocalypt> Ubuntu or Kubuntu pharming
<Snausages> coop3r: yes, it would even with a partition scheme problem or incorrect format.  See if there's any documentation with that app, or google for unetbootin howto
<pharming> ubuntu
<Flannel> pharming: help.ubuntu.com is a good place to start for many common questions, be sure to ask here if you have questions
<coop3r> ok
<apocalypt> pharming: try ubuntuguide.org
<pharming> did you get that command off of a list somewhere?
<apocalypt> it's very helpfull
<Minor723> Seems like  flash games on firefox run really slow. Any way to speed this up?
<rivoot> who are you asking pharming?
<ravi> khensthoth: i know how to partition it but where the grub2 need to install , can i overwrite on  my windows MBR?
<pharming> rivoot, and apocalypt
<rivoot> apt-get is the way to install packages from the repositories
<Voss> steev, for freescale systems to be successful they need to get their nettops under $100, Cortex a8 is primarily a low end netbook chipset
<pharming> what does that mean?
<rivoot> you can use the command line or just search it in the package manager
<somebody__> I really need to get a serial printer installed and I am using CUPS. However, I can't figure out what port to choose since my achine has two. Please PM
<coop3r> Snausages, will this erase everything on my external?
<apocalypt> apt-get is a standard command for install pakages in debian distributions
<pharming> ohhh ok isee
<Minor723> Anyone know why flash runs slow on ubuntu?
<sevenless> Hi, I want to play ancient DOS games again. How can I do this on Ubuntu
<sevenless> Particularly Civ 1.
<khensthoth> ravi: Yes, you can. You probably can install it to somewhere else - though I don't know how to. But grub should be able to detect your Windows partition. If it doesn't you can add it to the list later.
<apocalypt> sevenless try wine
<pharming> so apt-get will always be part of the command if you are installing packages?
<kjocky> need to start nautilus in specific directory in search mode.  not having much luck finding help...  anyone have an idea??
<sevenless> apocalypt: will wine do DOS games?
<plague> what stands cp for?
<ravi> thanks khensthoth
<rivoot> pharming : yes
<steev> Voss: you're discussing that with the wrong person - i won't disagree with you on many points, I'm not affiliated with Freescale though, I'm just working on getting Chromium OS working on it (amongst other things)
<Minor723> Is there a way to use flash 9 in ubuntu instead of 10?
<bazhang> sevenless, dosbox
<apocalypt> i don't know .earlier it does
<Dreamglider> why does totem use 50% cpu on video playback it seems a bit harsh, the cpu is an intel core 2duo @2GHz !
<rajeev> hi
<jberry> plague: it stands for "copy"
<rivoot> pharming But if you're more confortable with a GUI interface, then you can check for packages directly in the package manager (system->administration)
<zen> #ubuntu-cn
<rajeev> I need some help with ubuntu removal
<Voss> steev, Chromium is a nice little os for low end netbooks.
<rajeev>  I have a problem removing ubuntu 9.1 from windows7
<rajeev>  is anybody here who could give me some pointers
<rajeev>  Gparted now shows:
<rajeev>  unallocated 1MB
<rajeev>  /dev/sda1 system 1.46GB
<FloodBot3> rajeev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rajeev>  /dev/sda2 T1xx 250GB --- this has flag set to boot
<nowimproved> anyone play americas army on karmic?
<steev> Voss: well with only 4gb of storage space (assuming you aren't using the sd card slot) storing things in the cloud will be quite likely
<Snausages> Dreamglider: do you know what codec it is? it's not unusual for some modern media files to require that much power for decode...  a large h.264 can easily do what you're talking about.
<rajeev> FloodBot1 please help me
<pharming> rivoot: i installed the compiz config and now have the cube which is pretty cool. but i cant figure out how to change the pictures on the top and bottom of the cube, or change the background behind the cube... is anything like that possible?
<rajeev> thanks
<rivoot> yes it is
<rivoot> gimme a sec.
<rajeev> oh my how do I ask a question here
<Minor723> Anyone else having a problem getting flash things to run smooth on ubuntu
<rivoot> just ask Rajasun
<Dreamglider> Snausages, i dont know, the file is an avi
<Voss> steev, I got the diet chromium image and got it running on my dell mini 9...pretty darn compelling for an alpha
<rivoot> rajeev *
<rajeev> hi rivoot
<Snausages> Dreamglider: it's just a new move in the codec complexity/power/picture quality space
<clarity0000> where can i get the chrome os
<khensthoth> rajeev: run in terminal: sudo fdisk -l, and copy the output to pastebin.
<Flannel> rajeev: Ask it in one line, if you have a long output to show, pastebin it and include the URL
<[-jon-]_> In ps, it is showing for some users their userid, and is not mapping back to their username. They are in /etc/passwd. Any ideas what would cause this?
<clarity0000> Voss,  can you link up?
<steev> Voss: i haven't looked into it past many of the videos
<steev> i should look into a vmware image of it
<Dreamglider> Snausages, it is an allover problem tho, cpu usage is high at all times, even with nothing running, cpu usage seems low but as soon as i do anything at all the system creeps along :/
<rajeev> sorry Flannel - what is pastebin
<Voss> http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/
<jm2> jon - try a ps -ef command
<clarity0000> thanks
<[-jon-]_> jm2: nope
<kjocky> guess i'll have to ask in some channel that can help
<Voss> I used usb imagewriter to install the img file on a flash drive
<rajeev> this is a different laptop i dont have XChat on the USB version running on the other laptop
<Total-Christian> I just got updates from ubuntu on my karmik ubuntu install, now it's telling me I have an invalid or damged bootable partition and won't boot up even to grub...
<Or1on> when I hold space bar to move image on gimp. it does multiple space bar inputs making it difficult to use the hand move tool. is there a way around it?
<Tiders> Nobody here has gotten RAID to work with Ubuntu?
<Total-Christian> Never mind it's probably my flash drive was in the USB port, I've removed it and trying again
<rivoot> pharming : just sent you a private message
<jm2> jon - does a who show the users?
<mdg_> hello
<[-jon-]_> they are not logged in right now jm2
<Flannel> rajeev: paste.ubuntu.com then you copy/paste stuff onto that page, hit the "paste" button, you'll be taken to a new page with your content, give us that URL for us to view it
<pejuang29> hai
<[-jon-]_> actually one of them is, jm2, and it is showing up in w
<dooglus> maco: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/335675/
<[-jon-]_> and who
<steev> Voss: for what its worth though, when Genesi releases the netbook version, ill be getting it because of the Arm instead of x86
<Voss> steev, chrome os would work just as well in ARM as 386. Most chrome users would not install many extra apps.
<steev> Voss: once it actually builds on ARM, yeah
<jm2> jon - try a ps -ef | grep <user>
<[-jon-]_> jm2: it's now showing up in ef....
<rajeev> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335676/
<svinoba> hi, i'm dual booting ubuntu and fedora. when i update the grub it is not recognizing the fedora installation what's wrong?
<somebody__> Thanks for you help.
<Bam_Bam> I have a 500GB disk that mounts to a different location every time I mount it... Isn't it kinda not supposed to do that? 9.10 Desktop x64
<somebody__> Good Night.
<svinoba> oh, is it because fed doesn't have initrd? it has initramfs...
<Roasted> bam_bam - hows it mounting? To a generic location in /media?
<Bam_Bam> Yeah
<Roasted> bam_bam do you want it to mount to the same location each time you boot up?
<Bam_Bam> Idc if it happens every time I boot
<Bam_Bam> but I want it to be the same folder at leas
<Roasted> bam_bam is it an internal drive or a usb drive?
<Bam_Bam> internal
<Roasted> bam_bam this is relatively easy to do
<Roasted> bam_bam theres a guide out there, let me dig it up for you, one second
<Bam_Bam> Roasted, /media/172542E86ADE3372
<daftykins> are you using the UUID? :>
<Roasted> yeah man, UUID is the way to go
<Roasted> I have 3 drives in my system that auto mount by UUID
<Roasted>  in /media/localbackup, /media/storage, /media/storagebackup
<Roasted> one sec lemme find the guide
<Tiders> Anybody here used RAID with Ubuntu?
<eremite_> I have a question about Tomboy Notes.  Is it possible to export entire notebooks, or even all notes, to HTML? You can export single notes to HTML, but I do not see an option for ALL notes.  I figured this function would be integral to the application.
<Roasted> bam_bam https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<rajeev> khensthoth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335676/
<Roasted> bam_bam - essentially what you do is run "sudo blkid" whcih finds the UUID (unique ID) of each partition on your system. Your hard drive will be /dev/something, so find which one it is and get the UUID of that exact drive.
<Roasted> bam bam - then you add that UUID to fstab, and assign it a folder, for example make a directory in /media thats named "storage" or "backup" or whatever the drive is
<dylan__> can anyone help me with this, i'm trying to use an email client but apparenty my smtp connection keeps timing out
<dylan__> and i can't figure out why
<Bam_Bam> Roasted, thanks
<khensthoth> rajeev: Is that the fdisk output for the computer you want ubuntu removed?
<Roasted> bam bam - then you add the UUID in accordance to the guide, /media/backup is the path (or whatever) and set the defaults like they suggest
<Roasted> bam bam - then reboot that hizzy and see if it auto mounts
<eremite_> dylan__: I have the same problem with Evolution Mail.  I use Thunderbird instead and it works fine.
<Roasted> bam bam - also be aware to set ownership/permissions of the folder if you have trouble accessing it after you create the directory.
<bdfoster_iPhone> open up the smtp port on firewall/ router?
<dylan__> eremite: i can't get thunderbird working either
<dylan__> it does the same thing
<bdfoster_iPhone> dylan__: ^^
<rajeev> khensthoth: Yes
<dylan__> bdfoster_iPhone: how do i do that
<eremite_> I have a question about Tomboy Notes.  Is it possible to export entire notebooks, or even all notes, to HTML? You can export single notes to HTML, but I do not see an option for ALL notes.  I figured this function would be integral to the application.   Does anyone have a solution?
<Bam_Bam> Don't you think FloodBot1 should be in charge?
<jberry> eremite_: i don't see an export option.. just a sync option. is that what you mean?
<bdfoster_iPhone> dylan__: google is ur friend
<eremite_> jberry: No.  I can sync with no problems.  I want to export each note to an individual HTML file.
<dylan__> bdfoster_iPhone: i googled it and i haven't installed any firewalls, i'm using open dns so i don't know if that would affect it
<jberry> eremite_: just trying to clarify... are you exporting via the sync option?
<eremite_> jberry: No.  If you have it enabled, there is the option to export your note to HTML.
<bdfoster_iPhone> ok
<oorah> anyone try out kne yet?
<bdfoster_iPhone> what are you using, google, hotmail, etc?
<evolio> hi
<Bam_Bam> Roasted, the drive is already mounted in a folder named by UID
<evolio> does anyone have any experience with pptpd?
<Bam_Bam> Which means the UID is changing!
<dylan__> bdfoster_iPhone: hotmail
<brijith> hai
<jm2> evolio - what are using pptpd for? vpn or ppp connection or modem?
<Bam_Bam> Are there any issues know with ntfs and UUID? output is /dev/sdb1: UUID="172542E86ADE3372" TYPE="ntfs" mounted at /media/172542E86ADE3372 but the mount location is periodically changing
<ranjan> need help for evolution mail please help
<jberry> eremite_:  only thing I found so far is a bug related to html exporting:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/tomboy/+bug/182601
<evolio> jm2: to set up a VPN server
<MarkTraceur> ranjan: What's the problem?
<evolio> so m$ users can connect to the local network and the internet through our server
<caprajax> anyone had problems installing firefox addons in 9.10 64 bit?
<jm2> evolio - the farthest i got with it was a connect an nothing else. sorry.
<eremite_> jberry: thanks, but It doesnt help much.  I guess I'll have to manually export then all. I'm surprised this isn't already a feature of the app.
<toast> anyone know how to install vuze 4.3? the version in the synaptic package manager and ubu. software center are old
<evolio> jm2, that's how far i got too :/
<arghh2d2> toast try sudo apt-get update
<emanux> hello
<jm2> evolio - the best I can figure is that my routing table /iptables is off.
<apocalypt> toast try a package from project page. may u need to compile it by yourself
<ranjan> MarkTraceur::i am not able to send any image imbeded mail to any body when i try to do it so me done where as the recipient don't received any image in his mail where as he recives some black spot in the paces of image
<emanux> how to turn off the shutting down of display
<apocalypt> toast: maybe it could be possible to get a newer version from launchpad repo
<svinoba> hi, i'm dual booting ubuntu and fedora. but when i do update-grub, ubuntu is not recognising fedora partition. what could be wrong?
<emanux> when i watch movie, after sometimes it suddenly turns black
<frogzoo> emanux: probably in power options
<arghh2d2> svinoba: its just a matter of putting the fedora entry in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Bam_Bam> Roasted, are there any issues know with ntfs and UUID? output is /dev/sdb1: UUID="172542E86ADE3372" TYPE="ntfs" mounted at /media/172542E86ADE3372 but the mount location is periodically changing
<Roasted> bam_bam - I'm not sure. I always use EXT3 or EXT4....
<ranjan> MarkTraceur::i am not able to send any image imbeded mail to any body when i try to do it so me done where as the recipient don't received any image in his mail where as he recives some black spot in the paces of image  any idea how to solve this problem
<Roasted> I dont see why there would be
<MarkTraceur> ranjan: Does it send the image as an attachment, maybe?
<Roasted> NTFS is a file system linux supports
<svinoba> arghh2d2: there is no menu.lst its grub2
<jm2> evlio - try this link.. it mentions setting up route http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249
<emanux> frogzoo: tnx
<Bam_Bam> Roasted, me too on my other drives... but this is aggravating... How about if I just mount it by label?
<darkely1024> hello
<Roasted> bam_bam you could do that, its not as accurate, but you could do that too
<skrite> darkely1024, hey
<darkely1024> Skrite hello
<apocalypt> svinoba: try the grub2 wiki maybe it helps
<Roasted> bam_bam did you add this drive after installing ubuntu?
<ranjan> MarkTraceur:: yes it can cary images in the form of attachment but when i write an mail with including the image in the mail it fais to cary forwad and one more thing it also fails to carry smily faces in evolution
<svinoba> apocalypt: ok..
<Bam_Bam> Roasted, nope
<darkely1024> does anyones laptop double as a webhost/webserver
<darkely1024> ?
<Bam_Bam> But I upgraded from 9.04 ( Roasted )
<Roasted> bam_bam - just a future FYI, if you have drives in your system when you install ubuntu, select manual (advanced) partition mode, and you can select the drives mount points right there in the partitioner. It'll make them auto mount from then on.
<Roasted> bam_bam just make SURE you DO NOT format the drives. Theres a checkbox for that.
<skrite> darkely1024, i have done that when testing web code
<Roasted> bam_bam Im just telling you this so you know if you ever do a fresh install of Ubuntu, you can select your NTFS drive to auto mount in the advanced mode and itll be fine frmo there on out
<arghh2d2> svinoba: ok, i did some grub2 googling, looks like /boot/grub/grub.cfg is the equivalent of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bam_Bam> Roasted I might just reinstall then, other stuff is messed up too
<arghh2d2> good luck
<darkely1024> is every one useing Ubuntu?
<Roasted> bam_bam Im not suggesting to reinstall
<Roasted> bam_bam Im just saying if you ever do, go that route with advanced mode, and you can take care of this step at the same time
<Bam_Bam> Roasted, I am suggesting a reinstall so I can have XP for gaming again
<Roasted> darkely1024 - sorta. Im on kubuntu at the moment.
<bluejeans> darkely1024: nope
<Roasted> bam_bam that works too, I dual boot myself, but with vista (meh)
<darkely1024> Roasted, im useing crunchbang
<darkely1024>  so far its the bomb
<Bam_Bam> Roasted, I've been windows free for months... then I bought a good mouse last week
 * bluejeans uses crunchbang and slack
 * arghh2d2 uses crunchbang and arch
<arghh2d2> we have so much in common
<steev> darkely1024: i use Ubuntu on my new embedded box, and for my work desktops, but I use Gentoo on my workhorse servers, I use Ubuntu for the random servers that do things like host DNS, and then there are the few Windows (gaming) desktops and servers as well that serve their purpose
<bluejeans> so we do...
<svinoba> arghh2d2: it is somewhat. but by default its not writable. even if we chmod and edit, it will not stay after update-grub :(
<kj4> Bam_Bam: what mouse didja get
 * Bam_Bam uses Ubuntu, hence he's in #ubuntu
<darkely1024> i am actually running crunch bang on a 1998 ibm think pad (built for windows 2000)
<Roasted> no shame in dual booting, bam_bam, sometimes its needed if you want to game
<Bam_Bam> kj4, logitech g500
<Roasted> I use kubuntu, but Im banned from kubuntu cause the moderators are just so kind. :)
<svinoba> am going through ubu document. if nothing works will edit 40_custom
<kj4> <--runs crunchbang everywhere
<Bam_Bam> kj4, coming from a MS Basic Optical Mouse
<steev> what is crunch bang?
<bazhang> darkely1024, crunchbang support in #crunchbang ; offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kj4> Bam_Bam: nice
<darkely1024> Steev, its a linux OS
<blackman> steev: it's a ubuntu fork
<steev> ahh
<arghh2d2> crunchbang is ubuntu with an openbox desktop instead of gnome
<bazhang> Roasted, this is not the place to discuss that.
<steev> arghh2d2: spiffy
<Roasted> bazhang - discuss what?
<Jackinthebox> yea
<Random832> arghh2d2, you know, whenever I see the ubuntu derivatives... I've always wondered:
<bazhang> Roasted, being banned in other channels; welcome to #ubuntu-ops for that
<Random832> "wtf, you need another distro for that"
<bluejeans> my screenshot on #! http://www.hungry.com/~daniel/photos/my_desktops/crunchy_09.jpg
<darkely1024> is crunchbang voulnerable to viruses --alot
<Roasted> bazhang - to be honest, my friend, I really dont care. I call it like it is.
<TheCash> I'm using evolution(email) and pidgin(chat), and whenever my email checks my mail my chat account gets disabled
<Fed51> Toshiba L355D: Karmic: Runs hot, pushing 83c on CPU....  anyone experience this?
<Madpilot> ubottu, crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Random832> what's wrong with ubuntu, apt-get install openbox, apt-get remove various gnome stuff?
<arghh2d2> i dont see the big deal, if someone uses crunchbang they're basicaly using ubuntu and if they need help the could get it here
<bluejeans> Random832: your system would still have a ton of bloat
<bazhang> arghh2d2, no its not supported here.
<Jackinthebox> its ubuntu without all the extra
<Random832> bluejeans, like what?
<usser_> bluejeans, eh no, get a alternate cd install only what you like
<bluejeans> like gnome..
<Random832> start with ubuntu-server then, so the gnome bloat never gets installed
<Random832> bluejeans, that is why i said remove gnome
<darkely1024> whats gnome?
<blackman> darkely1024: gnome is ubuntu's desktop environment
<TheCash> I'm using evolution(email) and pidgin(chat), and whenever my email checks my mail my chat account gets disabled, then I have to reenable it
<darkely1024> the GUI interface pretty much?
<Random832> usser_, so does the alternate cd work basically the same way debian does (or at least used to), where it extracts a 20-ish MB base tar, and then lets you select 'task packages' to install common things?
<usser_> Random832, i think so, its alternate or ubuntu minimal i forgot which
<blackman> Random832: you do not have choices as debian presents
<usser_> Random832, but personally i just go with debian nowadays
<darkely1024> is debian a good OS it looked corny
<Jackinthebox> i had a lot of trouble with arch
<kj4> usser_: theres a lot of that going around
<bazhang> !ot | darkely1024
<ubottu> darkely1024: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Random832> I still don't understand why ubuntu insists on forking distros just to have a different desktop environment - why can't they all be supported in one distro?
<usser_> darkely1024, debian is awesome
<Fed51> does anyone know how to reduce the heat issue in karmic?
<Madpilot> Random832, they aren't official forks, they're community-driven things.
<Madpilot> which is one of the reasons they are not supported here in #ubuntu...
<Random832> Madpilot, I was including kubuntu and xubuntu in that statement.
<arghh2d2> bazhang: nevertheless, its just a matter of me comin in here and not telling you i use ubuntu...but then again the more active "ubuntu support" users in here focus on running people through a series of gnome menus to help people.  not much use in crunchbang
<blackman> because kde and xfce are afterthoughts and the meat of the effort put into ubuntu is worth more than the rest of the distrlets
<darkely1024> Usser_ - idk i ahvent tryed my opinion was based off of others experience
<Madpilot> Random832, because "one DE per ISO" is simpler
<bluejeans> .. and then there's the rebels who just don't like the groupy-popularity of the ubuntu crowd..
<Random832> right
<Random832> but that can just be different ISOs
<Random832> but all one _project_
<usser_> darkely1024, debian is pretty much ubuntu without annoyances and hand holding such as missing xorg.conf and such
<blackman> the same reason debian has different projects for different architechtures: organization. otherwise it'd be unfeasible to mantain
<darkely1024> brb'
 * Psinetic needs some SERIOUS help b/c apparently his kernel is messed up.
<lukaswoj> hi all ubuntu fans
<Random832> debian has different projects for different architectures/
<bazhang> darkely1024, usser_ please take the debian chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<caprajax> cannot install firefox addons in Ububtu 9.10 64 bit. anyone have any have any ideas?
<Flannel> Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and others (Myth, Edu, studio, Lubuntu as of Lucid), aren't forks.  They're flavors.  They are under the Ubuntu (distribution) banner, but they have separate support channels because that way you can deal with KDE in one, Gnome in another, etc.  Makes it easier for everyone involved.
<Madpilot> Random832, they're all part of the Ubuntu project, they just have different names. Simpler than "Ubuntu+Gnome", "Ubuntu+KDE" etc when people often don't know what Gnome/KDE/etc are
<Random832> I thought they had, like, a build farm that built every package for every architecture
<blackman> usser_: um, sure, if you're willing to ignore dpkg launching dialog for configuration (and not call it hand holding)
<Random832> Flannel, right, but all the command line stuff is the same
<TheCash> I'm using evolution(email) and pidgin(chat), and whenever my email checks my mail my chat account gets disabled
<Madpilot> Flannel, spoons, not forks :)
<Random832> and how to install specific packages that people might want regardless of flavor (e.g. firefox, gimp, etc)
<Psinetic> hey everyone. anyone willing to sit down and help me with a kernel problem? i tried to install eve online the other day and it wouldn't do it, last time i came to this chat they said it was a kernel problem that was causing it to not install properly. i had to leave because it was getting very late. i'm running karmic.
<Psinetic> 64 bit
<blackman> Random832: that works transparently already
<Flannel> Random832: I'm confused as to your question then, and we're getting offtopic (non-support), I'd love to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ddave> are there any issues installing ubuntu on windows 7 laptop with dual boot?
<arghh2d2> Psinetic: no i will not sit down!
<ddave> i have a fresh win7 laptop bought yesterday and want to install ubuntu 9.10 as dual boot
<Jackinthebox> i had no errors
<Jackinthebox> but i have windoes lol
<ddave> lol
<apocalypt> ddave u just need a different partition
<ddave> yes I will create that
<Psinetic> well you don't have to sit down. but can you at least help?
<TheCash> is there a way to keep Evolution from making my Pidgin account get disabled when it cheacks for new mail
<emanux> frogzoo: i already change the the display settings but still dims after few minutes
<Psinetic> TheCash, don't use evolution, use mozilla thunderbird. well, that's an option anyways
<apocalypt> is it important for u which bootloader starts your system ddave?
<TheCash> ok
<Psinetic> apocalypt, yes
<ddave> apocalypt: no not at all
<Psinetic> fine
<Psinetic> lol
<apocalypt> what Psinetic?
<TheCash> I was just using it becouse it was there
<duckinator> Is there a channel specifically for wubi? If not, then does anyone know where i can find out information about the format of the .disk files?
<dylan__> i can't connect to an smtp server.......... at all
<dylan__> i've tried everything my connection keeps timing out
<emanux> what other configuration cause the display dim display when idle
<Psinetic> dylan__, it might not be up
<Psinetic> have you tried pinging it?
<jmichaelx> could someone suggest to me a decent cd player app for a minimal system? i have not been able to find much of anything.
<duckinator> jmichaelx: vlc?
<dylan__> smtp.live.com
<Jackinthebox> vlc
<dylan__> it connnects but it keeps timing out
<Psinetic> dylan__, it might be authentication
<dylan__> Psinetic: what should i do abou tit
<Madpilot> jmichaelx, soundjuicer - plays and rips, does nothing else. Much nicer than Rythmbox's mess, IMO.
<Psinetic> dylan__, if it's authentication then that means your username or password is wrong
<jmichaelx> duckinator: i have vlc installed, but the audio is slightly choppy... it is what i trioed first
<emanux> how to prevent screen to dim when idle?
<dylan__> Psinetic: no that's not it either then
<Jackinthebox> i get errors with Rythmbox
<Psinetic> hmmm
<duckinator> jmichaelx: hm, what are the specs and what wm are you using? odds are the wm is beating up your CPU :P
<dylan__> Psinetic: i can retrieve email i just can't send it
<al_nz1> anyone here running compiz-fusion?
<jm2> jmichaelx - does rhytmnbox work?
<jmichaelx> Madpilot: ok, i may try sound-juicer... i had not tried it, as this old machine has no burner... but if it plays CDs well, that may be the way to go.
<Psinetic> dylan__, then you might not be running the right port
<apocalypt> ddave: u know how to install ubuntu?
<emanux> i already uncheck some options in power management
<Psinetic> check your port one what your outbound email is supposed to be
<ddave> yes I did it for my vista laptop earlier
<jmichaelx> jm2: i was not able to see how rhythmbox even played CDs
<Madpilot> jmichaelx, sj isn't a burner, just a CD ripper and player
<emanux> but still dims when idle
<Jackinthebox> it keeps kicking me out of last.fm
<jmichaelx> ty Madpilot
<ddave> apocalypt: yes I did it for my vista laptop earlier
<dylan__> Psinetic: i googled it and i've tried like 5 different ports and all of them get timed out when i attempt to send mail, i've done a telnet test and it seems my computer is timing them out, it's not my firewall, i don't know if it's open dns
<Psinetic> is anyone able to help me with my kernel problem i mentioned earlier?
<apocalypt> ok i guess there isn't a problem. i did the same with my desktop and my notebook
<Psinetic> dylan__, which application are you running to run your email
<Psinetic> ?
<jm2> dylan_: do you have the right port for sending the smtp on?
<ddave> apocalypt:  but if something goes wrong then i can't reinstall the win7 again
<Psinetic> jm2, i already asked that
<dylan__> Psinetic: i've tried thunderbird and evolution, i've also tried hotmail and aim
<dylan__> Psinetic: for the accounts..... same result with both
<Psinetic> dylan__, have you tried logging into it via web application?
<apocalypt> ddave: why not. just backup your system
<dylan__> Psinetic: yea they both work with the web applications
<systm> how do I edit grub to add another boot option and slow down the timeout
<quizme> what's thename of the partition app that i have to burn to a disc before installing ubuntu?
<apocalypt> before u do it ddave
<Psinetic> what firewall are you running dylan__ ?
<dylan__> Psinetic: firestarter
<astechgeek> anyone had any issues updating with the 2.6.31.16
<ddave> apocalypt:  there are no personal files on it i have already created the recovery cd ready
<Psinetic> dylan__, well i just sent over 200 packets to smtp.live.com with the ping service and 100% were lost
<apocalypt> ddave: so there isn't a problem to get your clean win7 back again
<ddave> apocalypt: why asking is that i see some people saying about problem with win7 having new hidden parition or boot loader
<ddave> and not getting recognize by the ubuntu
<dylan__> Psinetic: i know i've been working on this problem for like 3 hours and i can't come up with anything besides maybe it's an open dns problem but that's the only way i can connect with karmic
<Psinetic> dylan__, try this. make yourself a gmail account. then login to your live.com account via web app and have it forward all mails to your gmail account, then try to setup your gmail account with your email app on your local machine
<jm2> check your /var/log/messages & /var/log/syslog perhaps they might give a clue for smtp failure.
<ddave> apocalypt: it should not remove the recover partition for win7 from laptop
<ddave> only that thing
<dylan__> Psinetic: unfortunatly, already tried it, like i said i can recieve email i just can't send them
<apocalypt> ddave: u just need to configure partitions manually
<apocalypt> while u install ubuntu
<Psinetic> dylan__, even with a different email account?
<dylan__> Psinetic: yes
<ddave> apocalypt: yes i will try that
<Psinetic> dylan__, hmmm...i'm all out of ideas.
<ddave> apocalypt:  which bootloader should i use
<dylan__> Psinetic: Me 2 :/
<apocalypt> then u can choose the free partition for your new ubuntu
<Psinetic> dylan__, sry :(
<apocalypt> Ubuntu installs grub in startmenu there u can choose to start Ubuntu or windows
<ddave> apocalypt:  where grub2 will be installed will it overrite the win7 bootloader?
<dylan__> does anyone know anything about open dns
<dylan__> ?
<Psinetic> hey everyone. anyone willing to sit down and help me with a kernel problem? i tried to install eve online the other day and it wouldn't do it, last time i came to this chat they said it was a kernel problem that was causing it to not install properly. i had to leave because it was getting very late. i'm running karmic 64 bit.
<apocalypt> if u want to start with your windows bootloader u need to install grub on another harddrive/usb drive/floppy
<ddave> oh
<ddave> apocalypt: if I install grub2 as bootloader will it allow me to boot win7
<apocalypt> then u need to configure your windows bootloader to show the menu entry for booting ubuntu
<apocalypt> yes it will ddave
<ddave> apocalypt: thanks
<apocalypt> ddave: i can't give u a warrenty there aren
<astechgeek> have there been issues with the new security updates that came out for linux-headers 2.6.31-16
<astechgeek> ????
<apocalypt> t any issues but it should work
<ddave> apocalypt: thanks anyway i have recovery dvds for win7 ready to restore it back
<apocalypt> ddave: as i told u before it's important to configure partition manually while u install Ubuntu
<apocalypt> don't forget it
<ddave> apocalypt: yes.. i will do that thanks for the help let me give a try
<apocalypt> good luck.
<Bridge|A> anyone know if i'm using apache2 basic auth/.htacess to have users log-in how can display on a html page(Welcome <User>) which user is currently logged in and possible something to log them out?
<shawn__> In 9.04 why when Im trying to save the Nvidia-settings to xorg why is it saying failed to parse it
<Ernest_Bohr> Hi, I'm attempting to output the contents of a set of files to stdout. I've got as far as "find -regex .*.py | grep ima", which gives me the list of files I'd like to output. How can I cat each of these successively?
<dylan__> is there anyone in here who knows a lot about open dns and smtp servers
<dylan__> or any fast servers i can change my resolv.conf to besides open dns
<Dr_Willis> shawn__:  In the past i had to save to a different file (/home/USERNAME/xorg.conf.testing) then move that file to via 'sudo cp xorg.conf.testing /etc/X11/xorg.conf'   OR find an existing xorg.conf and copy it to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf   then the nvidia-settings tool would work
<Dr_Willis> shawn__:  the tool is a little brain dead when the xorg.conf file is either empty/non-exsistant, or missing some sections
<shawn__> Dr_Willis, SO what do I do exactly X_X
<Dr_Willis> shawn__:  save the config file somewhere else.. then copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shawn__> SO copy it to home? and then copy it back? I dont understand
<apocalypt> Ernest_Bohr: try in terminal sudo nvida-xconfig
<Dr_Willis> shawn__:  using the tool save it to /home/whatever...
<dylan__> well here, i am trying to use thunderbird for my mail, i can recieve mail from pop3.live.com, but i try to send mail through the smtp.live.com server but the connection times out regardless of whether i use ssl or tcp
<apocalypt> sorry it was for shawn
<shawn__> xconfig did it yeah
<shawn__> Thanks
<sparda> Alguien que hable español aqui ??
<IdleOne> !es | sparda
<ubottu> sparda: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dr_Willis> i just always keep my old xorg.confs handy - on new installs i always copy my old xorg.conf to the new setup. saves me time
<apocalypt> yeah Dr_Willis that's the way for more freetime lol
<relic420> hello, someone earlier told me about yum, how do i make sure it is installed, i tried to yum somethin and it didnt work.
<Dr_Willis> of course ages ago i recall having to use the nvidia-xconfig tool :)
<Madpilot> relic420, Ubuntu does not use yum
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  yum is the name of  the redhat package manager tool I recall.
<Dr_Willis> well the name of ONE of the rpm based package managers..
<relic420> ahhhh ok,
<sparda> :O
<sparda> hablas español relic420
<relic420> well what is a great media program? for movies and music (mp3's)
<sparda> ??
<relic420> no hablas espanol
<sparda> no tengo idea pero hay varios
<Madpilot> ubottu, es | sparda
<ubottu> sparda: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sparda> hablo español
<sparda> relic420
<opticon> for ubuntu are their updates every day seems like every day something new is released via update manager
<Dr_Willis> opticon:  Hmm.. never noticed.. seems about once a week here.
<Madpilot> opticon, pretty much. security updates are fairly frequent
<Dr_Willis> every time I boot into windows on this box. it wants me to reboot to install 'critical security updates'
<apocalypt> that's windows. reboot does it good
<opticon> well im glad to see that their is updates pushed out hope it doesnt break anything
 * Dr_Willis waits for service pack one.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<steev> opticon: i haven't had anything break since hardy
<relic420> i have 2 hard drive's. how can  i make sure the second is mounted (and fdisked for use with my ubuntu install?)
<apocalypt> Dr_Willis: win7
<apocalypt> ?
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  add a proper entry for it in your /etc/fstab  - mount it where you like.
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  of course it has tobe partioned/formated befor you can mount it.
<apocalypt> relic420: write it to your fstab so it will be mounted on every boot
<Dr_Willis> and depending on what filesystem you are using. YOu may want to set teh owner/permissions
<relic420> can someone tell me how to in terminal mount my second drive (sould be sdb)
<relic420> i fdisked it for fedora im sure it will work
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  sdb is the drive. sdb1 Might be the first partition on the drive
<relic420> i wanna mount it to my user directory as extra storage
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<relic420> wait
<apocalypt> try sudo mount -a systemtype /dev/sdb /mnt
<relic420> is there a command i can type to find out my drive's and there partitions in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  should mount it to /mnt -  BUT you may need to set the permissions/ownership to access it
<apocalypt> year
<eraser> hi
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  sudo fdisk -l
<apocalypt> mount tells u which harddrives are mountet
<relic420> ok /dev/sdb1 system linux lvm
<linuxguy2009> Anyone using Gnome-AlsaMixer in 9.10 and figured out how to get it to remember settings like hidden controls?
<Dr_Willis> Ive no idea on mounting LVM's i never use that  feature.
<Dr_Willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<relic420> how can i fdisk /dev/sdb1 to ubunute's filesystem?
<eraser> can anyone say wats the cause for me not been able to connect on yahoo instan
<Dr_Willis> relic420:   if you want to DELETE the data on sdb1, you can use fdisk, or gparted to repartition iot.
<relic420> which is easier?
<relic420> gparted?
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  i can partition a drive in fdisk in about 4 sec.. :)  but ive been using fdisk for years.
<relic420> wanna pm me the sudo commands?
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  gparted is a gui. fdisk is text based..  You should learn  how to use fdisk/cfdisk some day.
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<relic420> i have a 120,
<gasull> Hi.  How can I install in Ubuntu 9.10 a package that depends on python (<< 2.6)?  Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> or gksudo gparted /dev/sdb
<i_is_broke> Dr_Willis, i think cfdisk is easier to use myself.
<Dr_Willis> i_is_broke:  but often on rescue situations you only have 'fdisk'
<relic420> ok, it took a second then it started a new coomand line
<Dr_Willis> I rarely use cfdisk. Im just experienced enough in fdisk i dont need it. :)
<i_is_broke> Dr_Willis, thats true it is good to know both.
<gasull> I have Python 2.6 and 2.5 installed.
<zen> #ubuntu-cn
<relic420> Dr_Willis, what next?
<wgrant> gasull: You can't, really. Why do you want to?
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  fdisk has its own command line  like interface.. You proberly should read some fdisk docs  if using fdisk
<Dr_Willis> (h) for help in fdisk i recall
<Dr_Willis> oh wait its m :)
<apocalypt> relic420: if u want to format the harddrive via command u can use "sudo mke2fs /dev/sdb1" or for ext4 "mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1" its also possbile beside fdisk
<c_wraith> is there a way to get network manager to execute programs on connect/disconnect?
<relic420> ok im in gparted
<relic420> what do i want to format the drive into?
<relic420> linux swap?
<relic420> linux-swap*
<Dr_Willis> why would you want swap?
<lstarnes> relic420: ext4 or ext3
<Dr_Willis> 'think' 'apply' 'use' :)
<lstarnes> relic420: with another small partition about twice the size of your RAM formatted as swap
<happylol> how do I copy a file from /var/www/images/invalid.png to /var/images/invalid.png ?
<relic420> lstarnes,  in gparted how do i do that>
<Guest27059> sup guys
<Dr_Willis> happylol:  sudo cp /ONE/location /other/location
<lstarnes> relic420: I don't know, sorry
<happylol> thanks
<Guest27059> so whats going on
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  delete the exsting partitions, remake a new one of the filesystem you want to use.
<hunter1231> :D
<relic420> im formating the drive to ext2
<lstarnes> relic420: not ext2
<lstarnes> relic420: ext3 or ext4
<hunter1231> so what os are u guys using
<relic420> ext4 is used
<relic420> Dr_Willis, is ext3 a good 1 to use, ext4 is used already for the main hdd.
<apocalypt> hunter1231: Ubuntu like the channel name
<lstarnes> hunter1231: why are you asking that question in a channel where people come for support with ubuntu?
<FireCrotch> hunter1231: Please note that this channel is for Ubuntu Support - general discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  thers no law saying you cant use ext4 for every filesystem  you have....
<relic420> ok im going to use ext4 again then
<Dr_Willis> You seem to be confused as to what 'ext2 ext3 ext4'  means
<relic420> whats ext4 mean
<Dr_Willis> its the kind of filesystem the drive is formated to.
<Dr_Willis> itss NOT a drive name,
<relic420> ok
<Dr_Willis>  You are formating /dev/sdb1 to 'ext4'
<relic420> yes thats done
<apocalypt> relic420: it like under windows where u choose fat16/fat32 or ntfs
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  be SURE you are doing this to the correct drive
<relic420> i was
<relic420> now,
<relic420> i have /dev/sdb1 as ext4
<Dr_Willis> make changes.. use apply button.. go get a snack
<relic420> how do i mount it?
<Dr_Willis> then back to where we said 'add proper entry to fstab to mount a filesystem'
<Dr_Willis> gparted does not alter the /etc/fstab for you.
<Dr_Willis> Not yet at least. :)  that ive seen
<hunter> .
<relic420> ok, so how do i do that?
<hunter> how do i go to the other chat channels>
<Dr_Willis> edit /etc/fstab and add a proper entry for the new drive
<apocalypt> hunter1231: just type /join #newchannel
<hunter234231> hooooooooow do i goooooo to the other chat rooms?
<relic420> ok
<relic420> this is were i need more help..
<apocalypt> hunter234231:  just type /join #newchannel
<relic420> i have fstab open
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<iwobbles> type /join #whatever hunter234231
<Celroc> Hi all
<Random832> How'd you change your name to "*******34231"?
<Random832> [now see if anyone gets the joke]
<apocalypt> relic420: try this : /dev/sdb1  /mnt   ext4  defaults   0    0
<Celroc> Does anyone here know how to password-protect/encrypt a folder in K/Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis>  example fstab line ->  /dev/sdb1  /media/MAKETHISDIRFIRST   ext4 defaults 0 0
<apocalypt> relic420: if u want it in a special folder u need to mkdir a new folder under mnt
<apocalypt> ok i need to answer. Dr_Willis does it good
<apocalypt> lol
<apocalypt> +don't
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  after mounting it - you will either want to make a directory on the filesystem for your users to own to save their stuff in, or chown the mountpoint to be owned by the main user you want to access the whole filesystem.
 * Dr_Willis sugeests making a directory for each user. :) its just neater that way
<_akahige_> all of a sudden, I can't open images directly in gqview (like from a file manager). I can browse them WITH gqview just fine, though. anybody seen anything like that or know where I should look to fix it?
<frogzoo> nis ftw
<DaZ> _akahige_: any errors? ;f
<_akahige_> DaZ: no errors. when I do "open with" from nautilus, gqview opens, then instantly shuts itself
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know how to install a .ttf font?
<DaZ> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<douglas> hey can someone help me install the ati proprietary drivers on my computer?
<Dr_Willis> spasticteapot:  i just copy them to the users .fonts dirctory
<_akahige_> DaZ: and when I open a specific image with gqview from the console, I get no errors
<DaZ> _akahige_: try opening it in a terminal
<apocalypt> douglas install envy it will assist you to install ati driver
<DaZ> hm [;
<douglas> apocolypt I did and it doesn't open when I select it from the menu
<apocalypt> did u try to start it from terminal
<DaZ> _akahige_: maybe ~/.xsession-errors has something about it :f
<Celroc> Is there a program to password-protect/encrypt a file/folder for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<DaZ> Celroc: yes.
<Wicked> so bluetooth is still broken in 9.10....i was hoping it would finally be fixed :(
<Celroc> DaZ: Cool. What's it called?
<douglas> apocalypt: hey it's doing something
<DaZ> Celroc: dunno [;
<Dr_Willis> Wicked:  it worked for me. but i dont do a lot of fancy things with it,.. and it did take some twiddling.
<Wicked> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<_akahige_> DaZ: doesn't seem to
<douglas> apocolypt: thanks a lot gotta restart!
<Wicked> Dr_Willis, well its throwing errors in dmesg...looks like a issue with the module or something
<Celroc> On a side note, is Balazar game no longer working for any of you, either?
<cappicard> hey folks. for some reason, when I run update-grub2, /boot/grub/grub.cfg never gets updated
<DaZ> _akahige_: run nautilus in the console :f
<apocalypt> cappicard: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<relic420> is quake 4 really free for linux
<DaZ> relic420: it's not iirc.
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  theres that new Quakelive thats free  that works in linux.
<Dr_Willis> relic420:  then theres various quake3 'variants' that are free
<DaZ> quakelive is more like arena.
<joljam> i am having mouse offset problems when I connect to a windows machine with Citrix, from ubuntu
<Riotblade> Hey, I'm running nothing but lighttpd on a ubuntu server which streams videos through php.  The server occassionally would choke and disable all services (SSH etc) and even if I were able to get into SSH, it would reject all my user logins telling me it's the wrong password.  I have the same setup on a weaker box running on Debian with no issues.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<relic420> ok thanks.
<Celroc> relic420: You may also consider Nexuiz, as it is based off the Quake engine, if I am not mistaken
<_akahige_> DaZ: no errors on sending image to gqview. did get an error opening nautilus, though (don't know if it means anything): "(nautilus:31542): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed"
<tomc> I'm seeking help with a router-driver installation problem (I think). I'm trying to get an HP-110 Mini netbook to connect to the WWW using a Netgear WGR614 wireless router. When running WinXP, it connects fine. With Kubuntu 9.10 it cannot detect any network, using the Wicd Network Manager. Folks on the #wicd IRC got me to load the "bcmwl-kernel-source" (Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless...
<tomc> ...driver source), from Synaptic. It didn't change anything. I'm told that it appears that driver didn't install. I don't know what to do at this point. Any ideas or suggestions?
<MrPilkington> I just downloaded the latest update to Karmic Koala and now my wireless router won't recognize my WPA/WPA 2 password, but I can connect wired. Does anyone know of a fix?
<FloodBot2> tomc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<relic420> last question for awhile
<oorah> how do i update lxde?
<dylan__> does anyone know why my computer won't connect with the smtp.live.com server
<dylan__> it keeps timing out
<relic420> err nvm
<ce_cr> hai
<oorah> how do i update lxde?
<DaZ> _akahige_: it's irrevelant, devs broke something again.
<tomc> New to IRC. Sorry. So you're saying I should post details (was trying to provide necessary info.) to paste.ubuntu... then put a link here?
<DaZ> _akahige_: try moving ~/.gnome2 somewhere and see if it changes anything
<Dr_Willis> tomc:  thats the normal way - yes
<tomc> OK. Will do. Had no idea.
<Dr_Willis> tomc:  the 'pastebinit' command is also handy to have
<_akahige_> DaZ: nope. same behavior
<tomc> How do I use it?
<MrPilkington> I know Ubuntu 9.10 has a good amount of issues with wireless networking, is there a good repository of answered questions on this subject that anyone knows about?
<Dr_Willis> ~$ pastebinit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f4dd2e803
<Dr_Willis> like that. :)
<cn28h> MrPilkington, issues like what?
<cn28h> it's been fine on all the machines I've used it on so far wrt wireless
<MrPilkington> I just downloaded an auto update to my machine
<Dr_Willis> tomc:  or ~$ sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<tomc> OK - using pastebin.com, here's a retry: Having probable router problem. Details here: http://pastebin.com/d29647c66
<apocalypt> time to go...see ya
<oorah> do updates update LXDE also?
<DaZ> _akahige_: x64? :f
<MrPilkington> and now the wireless card is not working, as in it is not recognizing my WPA pssword
<lstarnes> oorah: how did you install lxde?
<Dr_Willis> oorah:  if theere are updates to lxde in teh repositories.. then lxde gets updated
<_akahige_> DaZ: yes
<MrPilkington> er password that is
<oorah> lstarnes, sudo apt-get install lxde
<lstarnes> oorah: yes, it will be updated
<oorah> lstarnes, thanks man
<DaZ> _akahige_: there's similar bug on the gqview launchpad
<lstarnes> oorah: although it will only be updated according to ubuntuś package updating rules
<lstarnes> *ubuntu's
<cj> hurm... my laptop isn't showing all 4G of memory...
<Dr_Willis> Ill point out that in 9.10 theres also the 'lubuntu-desktop' package./ but last i tried Lubuntu-desktop it goofed up a lot of things..
<oorah> lstarnes, so far its a lot faster
<oorah> lstarnes, and all the apps so far work the same
<lstarnes> oorah: which mainly means that it will only be updated for bug fixes and security patches
<cj> my bios says 4G, the site I bought it from said 4G, but free says 2048M
<_akahige_> DaZ: must have missed it when I was looking
<oorah> lstarnes, thats ok, it works great
<cj> anyone know how to make the lappy recognize all 4G/
<MrPilkington> cn28h: after i had downloaded the update, my wireless connection essentially turned off. I couldn't connect to anything, when I rebooted, the wireless driver asked for my WPA password, when I entered the correct password, it still rejected the connection. When I switched to wired connection it works fine. Nothing else besides the laptop running 9.10 has a problem
<Dr_Willis> be sure you are reading the free output properly
<Dr_Willis> free -m
<Dr_Willis>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Dr_Willis> showing 3 gb here. :)
<testi> How can I revert ubuntu package installation to original state (remove everything that ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on)?
<cn28h> MrPilkington, which wireless chipset? sounds like the card is working if it can find APs though - maybe a config problem?
<_akahige_> DaZ: thanks! I appreciate your help
<MrPilkington> cn28h: bear with me, I'm a total linux noob. Would I find the chipset in the network tools?
<DaZ> you're welcome
<DaZ> tho i didn't fix it :f
<xxtripxx> join #webos-internals
<tomc> No one can tell me how to approach my driver problem? (Am I doing the right thing to ask this?)
<cn28h> MrPilkington, lspci | grep Wireless
<cn28h> maybe
<cappicard> hrmm... this is idiotic. update-grub never touches /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cn28h> MrPilkington, look in the output of lspci
<cn28h> MrPilkington, for example in mine I have 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Rajasun> testi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-reinstall-ubuntu-automatically.html#more-2967
<vegombrei> i need help... this morning when i booted my desktop i realized ubuntu has renamed one of my hdds to something really vague like ^^MM^^&&& .. how do i change the label of my hdd ??
<llutz> vegombrei: ext-fs? tune2fs -L
<Celroc> Well all, I'm gonna log out for now. Bye all. And thanks to DaZ for the reply :-)
<Dr_Willis> vegombrei:  what filesystem is the  drive in question?
<vegombrei> Dr_Willis: fat32
<Dr_Willis> vegombrei:  i would let a windows box scan/filecheck that drive.  befor trying todo things in ubuntu with it.
<vegombrei> Dr_Willis: but its an internal drive .. i installed ubuntu on a new pc thats it
<vegombrei> Dr_Willis:  why should i need windows now
<Dr_Willis> vegombrei:  then copy the data from the vfat drive some where.. and reforamt it to ext3/4 then.. is my suggestion
<llutz> vegombrei: why do you use vfat without windows?
<Dr_Willis> vegombrei:   i suggest using windows to scan/fix windows filesystems.
<vegombrei> hmm
<robbmunson> !pm | cE_IMOET
<ubottu> cE_IMOET: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wade> can i use remote desktop viewer to view my windows pc through my lan?
<epssy> yes
<Dr_Willis> wade:  vnc can do that. Yes..
<dooglus> is there a setting for how often a file's atime is updated?
<epssy> and rdp
<wade> how ^_^
<Dr_Willis> ive never tried rdp that i can rember. :) i just use vnc.
<Dr_Willis> wade:  install a vncserver on windows box.. connect via a vnc client from linux box.
<Dr_Willis> I use 'ultravnc' on my windows machines normally
<Dr_Willis> vinagre is  the default vnc client on ubuntu I belive.
<wade> i just see "remote desktop viewer"
<Dr_Willis> run it and see..
<exit606> hello. i have cell modem (i want to move already to linux) and i don't know how to setup the modem please help!
<Dr_Willis> that looks like a fancier front end to vinagre proberly
<ten80p> exit606: you want to connect using ur mobile phone ?
<exit606> yes
<Dr_Willis> Vinagre is a remote desktop viewer for the GNOME Desktop
<Dr_Willis> its icon name is 'remote desktop viewer' :)
<exit606> no no its modem
<Dr_Willis> its cli command is 'vinagre'
<exit606> cell modem usb G3
<exit606> usb
<ten80p> exit606: try looking at the wireless icon on the top left, you will see your mobile with the wireless networks
<wade> Dr_Willis is there a tutorial online for this?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. that 'remote desktop viewer' has a 'find' button.. wonder how to get it to find all the  machines i got on this lan  that i can 'ssh' into.
<wade> i'm using Xubunut
<wade> Xubuntu*
<Dr_Willis> wade:  on windows box run the vncserver, on linux box. run whatever vncviewer you want. Thats teh core of it.
<exit606> ten80p> i didn't see him
<douglas> hey I'm having trouble installing the ati propreitary drivers on ubuntu. I used envyng and it crashed when I rebooted
<Dr_Willis> wade:  i dont know what xubuntu has installed by default.
<ten80p> exit606: what version of ubuntu u use?
<exit606> 9.10
<ten80p> exit606: using gnome interface?
<isolat3dsh33p> Q: how do you start transmission at start up?
<exit606> i don't know
<ten80p> exit606: ubuntu? not kubuntu or xubuntu?
<exit606> what is it gnome interface
<exit606> yes ubuntu
<mneptok> isolat3dsh33p: you can add it via the Sessions preference pane
<ten80p> isolat3dsh33p: if ubuntu 9.10 you will find it System>Preferences>startup application
<mneptok> isolat3dsh33p: but that will require you login
<exit606> i want to move to linux already :)
<Eris121> I've been having a problem with the grub boot loader can someone help?
<ten80p> exit606: after you connect your usb, have u tried clicking at the connections icon near the clock ?
<isolat3dsh33p> mneptok, ten80p: got it, the command is only "transmission"?
<cgreen> hi every
<mneptok> isolat3dsh33p: yes
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  yes. the command is 'transmission'
<isolat3dsh33p> Eris121: specify your problem
<exit606> ten80p> noting in the list there
<Dr_Willis> theres torrent clients with bigger feature sets then 'transmission' :) but use what you like.
<llutz> !pm | cE_IMOET
<ubottu> cE_IMOET: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wade> What system specs would you recommend for using visual effects?
<ten80p> exit606: try right clicking on the network manager [near clock] and choosing manage connections, you can add a mobile broadband connection there
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: tell me! Tranmission seems slow, only 0-50kB/s
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  check the packagte manager thers at least 4 In there.
<arghh2d2> rtorrent = <3
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  i use ktorrent. but theres many others. You can even use  'utorrent.exe' in wine
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: all are good?
<ten80p> torrentflux <3
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  they all work last i tried them
<ten80p> utorrent works well in wine :)
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: ktorrennt is for KDE?
<MrNaz_studio> whats the partition manager of choice for ubuntu? i just want to delete a disk completely and revert it to factory state
<exit606> ten80p> i did it alot, but noting goes good
<wade> What system specs are recommended for using visual effects?
<Dr_Willis> it uses the kde/qt libs - it can run in gnome isolat3dsh33p
<ten80p> MrNaz_studio: gparted
<losha> isolat3dsh33p: some sites are fussy about which client you use. Transmission, deluge and ktorrent are all good choices
<MrNaz_studio> ten80p thanks
<arghh2d2> ktorrent is for any window manager
<exit606> ten80p> maybe ill go to ubuntu 8.4?
<isolat3dsh33p> losha: but it's weird, I couldn't get up to 100kB/s for 1Mb/s subscription
<ten80p> exit606: what device u use for connection? usb G3 modem? or mobile phone?
<ten80p> 3G**
<Dr_Willis> ive found torrent speeds  dont depend on the torrent client on me - so much as they depend on the time of day/seeders/other factors...
<exit606> yes USB G3
<Shwack> How do I change the Ubuntu distributor-logo.png that is displayed next to Applications?
<exit606> ten80p> yes USB G3
<losha> isolat3dsh33p: you can't tell much from torrent speeds. The problem could be on their end. Try a speed test e.g. http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<ten80p> exit606: what type? huawei ?
<Starcraftmazter> hello. I'm trying to compile php, however it can't seem to find the mysql library. Does anyone know what packages specifically i need install / where to point it do? I'm sure I have all the correct dev packages
<losha> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<exit606> ten80p> what is huawei ?
<losha> Starcraftmazter: please see ubottu's msg above
<ten80p> exit606: whats the brand of the usb modem? it should be written on the piece itself
<Starcraftmazter> thats regarding packages, im looking to compile
<llutz> Starcraftmazter: apt-get build-dep php5
<Shwack> Can anybody please tell me how to change the image next to Applications?
<losha> Starcraftmazter: sorry...
<exit606> ten80p> It's Cellcom compny of israel
<\\`oot> Jeruvy, I'm back
<Dr_Willis> Shwack:  its part of the icon theme you are using. change the icon in the theme  is one way
<llutz> Starcraftmazter: hope you have good reasons to compile
<Dr_Willis> ie:  /usr/share/icons/Bluman/48x48/places/distributor-logo.png
<Starcraftmazter> llutz: yes, yes I do. I need php 5.3 for development purposes
<ten80p> exit606: when you tried to add a broadband connection, did it detect your device ?
<Starcraftmazter> llutz: thanks
<\\`oot> has anyone had any previous luck getting HDMI audio+video working in 9.10??
<Shwack> Dr_Willis: i've changed all distributor-logo.png files ,  all   start-here.png files,  and restarted computer, yet the image is the same
<\\`oot> I've only been able to manage video so far
<ten80p> exit606: it should start a wizard showing your device name [my case nokia E90 or huwaei modem]
<exit606> ten80p> yes
<exit606> ten80p> yes, the ubuntu ditect the modem
<Dr_Willis> Shwack:  i have about 50+ such files..  looks like 4 for each icon theme i have installed. and  the one thats used dpeneds on teh size of the panel it seems.
<exit606> ten80p> the .exe icon showing on the desktop
<Shwack> Dr_Willis: I have replaced each file 16x16, 22x22, etc etc
<mari123> i have a problem if laptop hibernates wireless does not connect have a acer aspire 5100 and ubuntu 9.10
<ten80p> exit606: it will ask you about the country and the service provider, ubuntu manages the devices by itself and has no need to windows .exe files :)
<Dr_Willis> Shwack:  most likely you did a mistake then  - I dont worry about that icon. sorry.  the gnome-look site might have some more info on changeing it
<Eris121> when i type  sudo update-grub i get an error that says  "grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `isw_bggcbfhbij_Volume01'
<Eris121> done" which is my raid config
<mari123> pls assist
<Shwack> Dr_Willis: i made no mistake i'm double clicking the files and looking at my image
<exit606> ten80p> yes i know there are .exe files on linux. and i setup the contry too
<lyrae> can wget be used to grab a site's directories only, not files?
<wrapster> how different is qcad from zwcad?
<wrapster> any ideas would be helful
<wrapster> helpful
<darkely1024> hello
<Peaker> Koala has been released too soon.. It breaks so much :(
<ten80p> exit606: what you need is the access point name and user/pass from your provider, i think cellcom access point is internetg or something likt hat
<darkely1024> how nee is koals
<darkely1024> nee =new
<arghh2d2> Peaker: get used to it, ubuntu releases are always premature to some extent
<darkely1024> <ignore last post>
<arghh2d2> expeshly ubuntu *.10's
<isolat3dsh33p> losha: My result is, 0.35Mbps (i'm from Malaysia, and there's a lot of old copper cables here), it suppose still can get above 100kbps right?
<exit606> ten80p> the setup reconaze the internetg on the setup (sorry about my english)
<Dr_Willis> Shwack:  perhaps the info at -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533247   will help
<Peaker> arghh2d2: My video player set my Hue to -1, which destroyed colors, took me hours to figure out what was wrong.  My sound is broken in a weird way - I get music, but no speech.  Other people have broken installs, etc.
<ten80p> exit606: that's good news, just complete the wizard and try to connect
<darkely1024> check the sound settings
<exit606> ten80p> im trying but none
<ten80p> by the way, when is the next LTS release of ubuntu ?
<llutz> 10.04
<exit606> ten80p> mybe to move to ubuntu 8.10
<exit606> ?
<jongbergs> hi, just upgraded my karmic to latest kernel 2.6.31-6, i want to completely remove the previous 2.6.31-14 while retaining the 2.6.31-15 release, how to do this so that it should also remove references to grub menu.
<darkely1024> how old is a ibm thinkpad
<ten80p> exit606: 9.10 worked best with me and 3G connection, were u able to connect ?
<rethus> what is pB in front af a package wich displayed by aptitude?
<llutz> jongbergs: sudo aptitude purge '~n2.6.31-14'
<zenergi> can you do something like `ls -alh be* || br*`?
<wrapster> could anyone answer my question please
<Dr_Willis> Shwack:  theres also a theme cache file --->   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389819
<arghh2d2> Peaker: it drives me crazy, only reason i can think that ubuntu allows such buggy crap to get released is so they can get user feedback and develop on it...meanwhile people jump back on their mac/window box's with quickness
<rethus> what is pB in front af a package wich displayed by aptitude?
<zenergi> or would you have to pipe to egrep?
<losha> isolat3dsh33p: I'm not sure. What does your ISP say you should be getting?
<exit606> ten80p> where what?
<darkely1024> why cant remotedesktop connection (linux version) play videos?
<dtownhero> arghh2d2: what are you complaining about?
<Peaker> arghh2d2: yeah, its a horrible mistake
<jongbergs> llutz: thanks, i'll try it..can apt-get do the same thing?
<arghh2d2> dtownhero: your mom
<llutz> zenergi: ls -alh b[er]*
<Peaker> dtownhero: the various breakage Koala was released with
<dtownhero> Peaker: like what?
<rethus> what is pB in front af a package wich displayed by aptitude?
<zenergi> llutz: ahh, thank you.
<dtownhero> !language | arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ten80p> exit606: when you complete the wizard u should see the broadband connection among the wireless networks, thats where u click and connect
<Dr_Willis> darkely1024:  playinb videos over 'vnc' can be sluggish. of course if the video playuer is set to some type of video outs/drivers - theymay not play at all
<Peaker> dtownhero: My video player set my Hue to -1, which destroyed colors, took me hours to figure out what was wrong.  My sound is broken in a weird way - I get music, but no speech.  Other people have broken installs, etc.
<dtownhero> Peaker: I have multiple 9.10 installs and am having none of those problems
<Dr_Willis> Complaints please see #ubuntu-complaints   :)
<darkely1024> oh <to Dr_Willis>
<Shwack> Dr_Willis: Thank you so much - i will tell you how it goes
<Peaker> dtownhero: did you try playing video with totem?
<isolat3dsh33p> losha: I subscribed 1Mbps connection from ISP. But it suppose to be much lesser than that. But some people can get up to 165kB/s torrent download. It surprised me alot
<Dr_Willis> Shwack:  there also seems to be changes to using .svg files for many of the icons
<llutz> jongbergs: i don't know, i guess not
<dtownhero> Peaker: I have
<exit606> ten80p> after i complite the setup noting shows on the list, sorry
<rethus> what is pB in front af a package wich displayed by aptitude?
<darkely1024> how secure is linux
<Peaker> dtownhero: I guess the problems are not trivial then -- I am not the only one who experienced them, though
<ten80p> exit606: even after connecting the usb
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  i wouldent be suprised if the isps are not throttling torrent dowloads specicically when they can get away with it.
<exit606> ten80p> yes
<ten80p> darkely1024: as secure as u want
<dtownhero> Peaker: would you take these few problems with an open source operating system in which you know they will be fixed, or windows where you know it will take months to fix?
<darkely1024> <ten80p. explain further please
<Shwack> Dr_Willis: ahhhh - thank you very much!!! all this info is priceless . thank you
<arghh2d2> dtownhero: lighten up, sorry if you cant take a joke...just that i could tell you were trying to goad me into some "koala rocks/sucks" debate and i wasnt having it...i feel sorry for you if you can straight faced try to defend koala as a stable system
<\\`oot> hi, do any of you know if digital audio (HDMI output) is enabled by default in 9.10?!
<Peaker> dtownhero: No need to explain that -- I'd not use any non-opensource system. I just think Koala was released too untested
<lstarnes> darkely1024: it's usually very secure if you keep your system updated and you are careful when configuring network services
<jongbergs> llutz: i'd like to verify the sting after the purge option it's '~n2.6.31-14'   ----> what does ~n mean?
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: the isp actually throttling the torrent download, but how can someone can bypass that?
<exit606> ten80p> im using Flash usb stick
<Dr_Willis> Shwack:  my google fu skills are stong. :) i googled for --> change ubuntu applications menu  icon distributor-logo.png
<llutz> jongbergs: "name contains"
<dtownhero> arghh2d2: jokes about peoples moms are not funny. What are you 15?
<ten80p> exit606: strange ... it should show your connection once u plug the usb, i dont know what is your problem :(
<Shwack> haha  nice!
<Peaker> dtownhero: I think Ubuntu used to have a focus on "Just working" - and that it changed it's focus and that many Ubuntu users now experience sound not working, and various other problems that earlier Ubuntus did not exhibit
<dtownhero> Pulse audio is a failure and that's my only problem
<exit606> ten80p> im comfused
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  Not sure. I just go 'slow and steady' and then  schedule my torrents tobe on for a few hrs. then off for a few..  if i let them run all day. it seems  the isp sees it and slows them down. If i do on/off  they dont
<arghh2d2> dtownhero: cry about it, like i said, sorry if you cant take a joke...what do want from me?
<jongbergs> llutz: i got it, so it will purge packages that ends with 2.6.31-14, right?
<Peaker> dtownhero: something like audio is pretty basic (and shouldn't be that complicated, too)
<exit606> ten80p> the compeny desnt support linux :(
<llutz> jongbergs: packages with 2.6.31-14 in their name, not just end with
<ten80p> darkely1024: it can be too secure as in servers or it can be more flexible as in user-based distros, but overall it's alot more secure than windows :)
<dtownhero> arghh2d2: cry about it? Yes, you must be 15. I don't care if you want to act like a child.
<Peaker> dtownhero: it should be the first priority to get it fixed..
<jongbergs> llutz: i see, many thanks :)
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: nice tips! I'll do that.
<ten80p> exit606: neither my company, but since the broadband connection detected it then it should work ...
<dtownhero> Peaker: there are work arounds for the problems
<darkely1024> why does linux run so stable on old computers (im useing an ibm think pad that had a default OS of windows 2000)
<llutz> jongbergs: sudo aptitude purge '~n2.6.31-14' -s             to try and look what would happen (-s = simulate)
<Ascavasaion> I know this is a Mandrake/Mandriva question... what is the Mandrake equivalent of apt please?  urpmi is not installed.
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  thats somthing i dont like about ktorrent. its scheduler interface is a mess.
<arghh2d2> dtownhero: good for you, nobody asked you to care abou jack sh!t
<dtownhero> Peaker: at least you're not being infected with virus' and the new Black screen of death.
<lstarnes> Ascavasaion: you should probably join #mandriva and ask there
<Peaker> dtownhero: I think its really awful that Ubuntu wastes resources on improving compiz, or shortening boot times, etc when many users have trouble getting sound to work consistently out-of-the-box
<dtownhero> arghh2d2: please grow up.
<Dr_Willis> Ascavasaion:  it uses the 'rpm' system.  and thats about all rember of it.
<Ascavasaion> lstarnes: I did :)
<darkely1024> why does linux run so stable on old computers (im useing an ibm think pad that had a default OS of windows 2000)?
<rethus> what is pB in front af a package wich displayed by aptitude?
<Peaker> dtownhero: again, no need to compare to Windows/etc.  I will stick with Ubuntu anyway
<Ascavasaion> Dr_Willis: Okies, thank you.  Sigh.
<lstarnes> arghh2d2, dtownhero: stop this nonsense or take it elsewhere.  This is a support channel
<Peaker> dtownhero: (or some other Linux distribution, at worst)
<majstor> helooo
<exit606> hello
<dtownhero> lstarnes: please read the chat before accusing me of anything.
<exit606> :)
<Dr_Willis> darkely1024:  because  any bugs/issues on those have been worked out allready.
<ten80p> darkely1024: linux comes in many flavours, many of them are used for old computers, I have ubuntu desktop on a 1.6GHz P4 box and it works gr8!
 * centHOGG working handbrake v094
<lstarnes> dtownhero: I know what happened and you both are continuing it even though you didn't start it
<darkely1024> are there any bots on this chat room
<darkely1024> ?
<Dr_Willis> darkely1024:  buying a new cutting edge laptop that jusst came out today..and expecting linux to run 100% on it.. can be a headach :)
<lstarnes> darkely1024: ubottu
<soreau> Peaker: Audio and Video are two completely different things. There might be more developers that know about video while not audio experts
<talsemgeest> !ubottu | darkely1024
<ubottu> darkely1024: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_Willis> !snack
<dtownhero> I'm talking to Peaker. I have asked him multiple times to stop.
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: at least it has a scheduler, I couldn't find the scheduler for transmission. Does it has a scheduler anyway?
<jongbergs> llutz: ok, does this also update the grub?
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  proberly not.
<soreau> Peaker: There's no reason why developers skilled in a certain area should stop doing what they do because some other component is not perfect
<Peaker> dtownhero: not me..
<arghh2d2> lmao
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  transmission is about as basic a torrent client as you can get.
<arghh2d2> deluge
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: oh god!
<arghh2d2> just as basic
<darkely1024> System Info Distro: Ubuntu 9.04 CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) 696.972 MHz @ 1.36 Ghz Memory: 148/245M [||||||||||] Storage: 17.65G Free: 14.78G Uptime: 16 mins 9 secs Load Average: 0.25 0.19 0.19  Processes: 99 Graphic: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13) Screen: 1024x768 (32 bpp) Network: wlan0: In: 0.69M Out: 0.09M
<Peaker> soreau: aren't there some paid developers at Canonical that should just "become an expert" at audio if that needs fixing?
<llutz> jongbergs: it should
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: rtorrent might be more basic than that
<centHOGG> heh
<arghh2d2> Peaker: pulse audio is relatively new and experimental\
<soreau> Peaker: That's like asking why americans keep eating food while some people in the world still suffer from starvation. It's just the way things are
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes: thanks for the warning. :)
<jongbergs> llutz: thanks again for the tip..
<exit606> ten80p> maybe the usb desnt support linux?
<Dr_Willis> its hard to be an expert on 'audio' when the sound card makers come out with new stuff every 2 months and never release specs for linux devs to use.
<arghh2d2> <3 rtorrent
<soreau> Peaker: Assume no one gets paid for anything unless you're paying them directly
<dtownhero> Pulse Audio is not relatively new and experimental.
<ten80p> exit606: most if not all vendors dont give away linux drivers, but linux detected your usb piece when you started the wizard right ?
<darkely1024> who is floodbot2?
<Dr_Willis> Ive had no issues that i can recall -with Pulse audio.
<Dr_Willis> darkely1024:  a anti-flooding bot. :)
<lstarnes> darkely1024: it is a bot used for detecting and supressing floods
<exit606> ten80p> right
<Dr_Willis> darkely1024:  the name 'anti-floodbot' seemed weird. :P
<arghh2d2> ok now dtownhero is gonna debate me on the word "relative" dude it's obvious your out to get me...let it go
<darkely1024> can it talk useing AI tech
<ten80p> exit606: have you completed the wizard ? added username/password and such?
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, "dykebot" would work, but could easily be... misunderstood :)
<phoenix_> hey
<Dr_Willis> Dike? :)
<arghh2d2> your not my hero
<maxagaz_> i want to do this connection: iphone <---> (wifi eth1) <---> laptop <---> (ethernet eth0) <---> internet, is there a tutorial somewhere ?
<dtownhero> arghh2d2: stop spreading disinformation about things you know nothing about
<arghh2d2> lol
<arghh2d2> dtownhero: get real
<exit606> ten80p> username/password dont need i think
<Dr_Willis> !ics | maxagaz_
<ubottu> maxagaz_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<darkely1024> does a bot serveas admin
<ten80p> exit606: it depends on the service provider, some of them leave it blank
<darkely1024> does a bot serveas admin
<xxtripxx> how do you change the directory of the terminal to a usb device???
<exit606> ten80p> yes
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  'cd' command.. to the mounted location of the filesystem
<ziroday> xxtripxx: usually usb devices are mounted at /media/disk or something similar
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  you may want to read a few bash tutorials..
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<exit606> ten80p> i realy want to leave windows
<xxtripxx> well i need to mount to an img within a device
<Madpilot> darkely1024, for floods and a few other things, the bot has some op/admin powers. There's human ops around too.
<exit606> allways crashed
<ten80p> exit606: I havent left windows yet :) still use it for games :P
<darkely1024> why dont htey talk or is it against regulation?
<exit606> ten80p> you have winhq
<exit606> wine
<blakem> is there a channel for ubuntu on intel macs?
<xxtripxx> i ran the "mount" command and noticed that it was secued at /dev/sdc
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:   clarify what you mean.
<dtownhero> ten80p: you should try Crossover
<dtownhero> ten80p: I play tf2, wow, lfd2,etc on it with linux
<Madpilot> darkely1024, most of the bots won't speak unless spoken to; the floodbots have some exceptions.
<xxtripxx> I have an img on a usb device that i need to mount
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  thats the device name. not its mountpoint
<ten80p> dtownhero: I dont think the results would be as good as windows, I have some games that are not supported with wine
<darkely1024> whats one of their names so ican chat with one
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  so mount the device somewhere. to get to the img.. then mount the img via the loopback feature of the mount command.
<xxtripxx> Dr_Willis: would you mind helping me more, in a PM
<dtownhero> ten80p: dual boot never hurts
<Madpilot> darkely1024, you can msg ubottu
<robbmunson> darkely1024: its highly unlikely that a bot will talk back to you :)
<darkely1024> wortha shot
<darkely1024> ubottu
<dtownhero> ten80p: what other games do you play?
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  mount file.iso /cdrom -t iso9660 -o loop
<ten80p> dtownhero: thats what i do, win/ub9.10 on my pc and ub9.10 alone on my netbook :)
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  for example.
<ten80p> dtownhero: Runes of magic, a free mmo :)
<dtownhero> ten80p: ohhh I want a netbook bad
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  mount whatever.img  /media/looppoint  -t whatever -o loop
<ten80p> dtownhero: netbook + winxp = suffering ... i removed it and put ubuntu after like 1 week
<isolat3dsh33p> Anyone use ati radeon gc?
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  need a sudo in front of those. :) i frogot/.
<xxtripxx> Dr_Willis: here is what im trying to do "http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Debian
<darkely1024> is ubbotu a floodbot?
<kykrishna> hi i downloaded the oem image from the open suse studio wat i have build, the extension of the file is oem.tar.gz, can any one help me how to copy that to usb and install in my netbook acer
<thearthur> im getting "this package can not be authenticaed" on all of todays update
<thearthur> s
<dtownhero> ten80p: my wifes Dell studio 17 runs a million times better with ubuntu - she's hooked
<ten80p> dtownhero: 4 desktops, one with a movie, one with firefox, one with chrome and one with pidgin and irc :P
<thearthur> is something up? or have i lost me keys
<Madpilot> darkdelusions_, no, FloodBot1 is the floodbot. ubottu is the most intelligent thing on this channel. :)
<ten80p> dtownhero: on an atom netbook :P
<blakem> anyone to help with sound not working?
<dtownhero> ten80p: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  they give a similer example command --> mount -o loop /media/internal/debsmall.img /media/cf
<losha>  darkely1024: you can look thru ubottu's database here: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<isolat3dsh33p> Madpilot: but sometimes it's clueless.. haha
<xxtripxx> Dr_Willis: PM
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  thats about all i know on the topic. If you need help installing debian see #debian channel
<xxtripxx> right but its installing debian on a palm pre
<darkely1024> how do you get a bots attention (other than flooding)
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  if the command is giving you issues - you are making a mistake. poberly in the paths/filenames
<darkely1024> or is there no use
<Madpilot> darkdelusions_, only ubottu will respond to a PM
<xxtripxx> no i dont know how to change the directory in the terminal
<darkely1024> PM
<xxtripxx> i know it is cd ~/"path" but i dont know what the path is
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  if you dont even know how to change directories in the terminal. I suggest (as i did earlier) that you spend an hr or 2 reading/lkearning bash basics.
<darkely1024> nata
<merciless> can anyone help me... i am unable to mount my usb
<darkely1024> ubottu, PM
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  you 'cd' to where the filesystem is mounted to.   if sda1 is mounted to /media/thisdrive   you cd to '/media/thisdrive'
<Madpilot> darkdelusions_, type "/msg ubottu ping" to PM the bot
<xxtripxx> I just need to know these couple of things then i have no need for linux anymore... I just need it to install a NES emulator on my palm pre
<Madpilot> darkely1024, sorry, that was for you ^
<darkely1024> Awhat sia PM
<xxtripxx> ok
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  i imagien if you make a mistake its possible to totally mess up your palm pre.
<merciless> can anyone help me... i am unable to mount my usb
<darkely1024> whats a pm
<xxtripxx> How can i get a list of the different directories?
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  tried it via a command line yet?
<steev> private message
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:   the 'ls' command..
<centHOGG> fs?
<xxtripxx> yes i understand this but i can always webos doctor it
<xxtripxx> ls buy itsself
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  bash basics.. YES.. 'ls' command
<melrockz> hurray! I found how to rip to mp3 @ 192 kbps on Sound-juicer!!!
<\\`oot> ARG ... why is my laptop + Karmic NOT SEEING my HDMI (digital) audio!?
<Madpilot> xxtripxx, please go read a basic BASH tutorial.
<darksector> darkely1024: private message
<arghh2d2> xxtripxx: you need a crash cours in bash commands
<darksector> darkely1024: you can do /dialog <nick>
<xxtripxx> im already in /home/justin and it wont show any of my external devices???
<xxtripxx> i know
<xxtripxx> ....
<xxtripxx> u know of any good tutorials
<Madpilot> xxtripxx, because external devices don't mount to /home, usually
<Dr_Willis> !bash | xxtripxx
<ubottu> xxtripxx: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<darksector> xxtripxx: google it
<Dr_Willis> !shell | xxtripxx
<arghh2d2> xxtripxx: linuxcommand.com or maybe .org, i forget
<Dr_Willis> theres 100's of command line tutorial sites out there.
<xxtripxx> lok thank you very much
<melrockz> y doesn't anyone make something easier for ripping cd's?
<darksector> merciless: what's the problem ?
<George_E> Is there a way to install all of the DEB packages in a local folder in one fell swoop?
<ranjan> is there any option to install AlternaTIFF plugin in ubuntu 9.10
<centHOGG> foobar
<Dr_Willis> melrockz:  ages ago i just used 'grip'
<merciless> Dr_Willis; i tried it..it says that i have to specify the file type
<darkely1024> DARKSECTOR- WHY?
<Madpilot> melrockz, for ripping audio CDs? soundjuicer
<darksector> George_E: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Dr_Willis> George_E:  'sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<darksector> George_E: i wouldn't recommend it though
<George_E> Why?
<Dr_Willis> George_E:   i agree with darksector  be CAREFULL with that.
<arghh2d2> why?
<Dr_Willis> it can install stuff you may not need.
<kykrishna> hi i downloaded the oem image from the open suse studio wat i have build, the extension of the file is oem.tar.gz, can any one help me how to copy that to usb and install in my netbook acer
<darksector> George_E: unless you are sure with the dependencies you don't want to do that
<melrockz> to rip to 192 kbps i had to get to know what is a 'gstreamer pipeline' and how to edit it!!!! this took me 1 full day!
<darkely1024> DARKSECTOR = im new
<arghh2d2> he obviously wants everything in the folder, whether he needs it or not
<darksector> George_E: might break your installation and what Dr_Willis said
<kykrishna> hi i downloaded the oem image from the open suse studio wat i have build, the extension of the file is oem.tar.gz, can any one help me how to copy that to usb and install in my netbook acer
<hax0r1> is gtk-qt-engine still preferred package to get kde look/style on gtk apps such as gimp?
<kykrishna> hi i downloaded the oem image from the open suse studio wat i have build, the extension of the file is oem.tar.gz, can any one help me how to copy that to usb and install in my netbook acer
<kykrishna> hi i downloaded the oem image from the open suse studio wat i have build, the extension of the file is oem.tar.gz, can any one help me how to copy that to usb and install in my netbook acer
 * centHOGG welcome to linux
<FloodBot1> kykrishna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frogzoo> melrockz: sound juicer?
<darksector> darkely1024: i figured. so got into a private message : pm yet ?
<Dr_Willis> melrockz:  never noticed/had the issue..  but guess it depends on what you really want.
<darkely1024> how
<darksector> kykrishna: dude we can hear you once
<George_E> Well i got all the dependencies from packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> !repeat | kykrishna
<ubottu> kykrishna: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<melrockz> that's what i'm talking abt!!!
<melrockz> sound juicer!
<darkely1024> how do you go in to pm
<Dr_Willis> kykrishna:  what does suse have to do with Ubuntu?
<merciless> Dr_Willis, darksector; i have some important files in my usb copied from a windows system which i have to use.... usually it automounts but now it isn't mounting manually also....i inserted it in my friends system again and it is asking me to format the drive....i dont want to lose the data
<darksector> darkely1024: in the area where you type your message do this /dialog <nick with whom you want a pm>
<darkely1024> how do i PM
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  try the -t vfat or -t ntfs option perhaps.
<centHOGG> merciless: what fs
<cntrlfrk> anyone available to help with an install question?
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  use 'sudo fdisk -l' to see what fs the device is.
<Madpilot> darkely1024, type "/msg <nick> <msg>"
<centHOGG> sure
<bazhang> kykrishna, please /join #suse
<cntrlfrk> when attempting to install cannot get past step 4
 * centHOGG suse yuck
<darksector> merciless: did you by chance delete the system volume information folder in that drive ?
<centHOGG> cntrlfrk: have you restarted & tried again
<bazhang> cntrlfrk, did you md5 the iso, burn slowly then do the disk integrity check?
<darksector> cntrlfrk: what's the fourth step buddy ?
<merciless> darksector; no i didnt
<centHOGG> partitions?
<Shwack> Dr_Willis: Success after changing svg files!!!
<Shwack> Dr_Willis: You are the man
<cntrlfrk> 4th is select partitions but screen blank
<darksector> merciless: try mounting it using command line and do what Dr_Willis told you
<cntrlfrk> being screwing with it 4 hours
<merciless> Dr_Willis, darksector, centHOGG; http://paste.ubuntu.com/335732/
<Dr_Willis> Shwack:  it pays to google. :)  gnome is slowly changeing over to using svg stuff.
<centHOGG> yeah restart try agin
<melrockz> sound juicer lacks when it comes to mp3 ripping @ various bitrates...
<darkely1024> darksector what si it?!
<cntrlfrk> it sees drive in gparted
<darksector> darkely1024: sorrr ?
<Madpilot> melrockz, rip OGG, it pwns mp3
<cntrlfrk> but wont see anyhting on install
<Kyran> Hmmm, speaking of gnome, I just updated Ubuntu and now my desktop and themes have vanished! -gasp- Other than that, I've really had no luck diagnosing.
<darksector> darkely1024: sorry
<Shwack> Dr_Willis: Thank to you my desktop is now officially done
<darksector> darkely1024: sorry ??
<Shwack> Dr_Willis: and it looks gooooood
<darkely1024> its okay its just its 2:38 and im useing a diansaur
<melrockz> though it is the best gui program to use (with some advanced config)
<darkely1024> for a computer
<darkely1024> cant you open a new cahttroom
<kevdog> Anyone have a link to installing the openfwwf drivers for broadcom on ubuntu?
<cntrlfrk> ive tried restarting tried install from boot, tried install from livecd, no luck
<isolat3dsh33p> Kyran: how did you update ubuntu?
<Madpilot> darkely1024, if you want to start a new channel, just join a channel that doesn't already exist
<Kyran> Through the update manager
<frogzoo> oh well
<darksector> merciless: thats just the output of fdisk -l what am i supposed to do with it ?
<centHOGG> cntrlfrk: yeah, i found that the partition part is really touchy.... try experimenting with the livecd install
<Kyran> isolat3dsh33p: Through the update manager (Sorry about the double post, always forget to mark these)
<exit606> ten80p> what you mean to ask my compeny about access point?
<exit606> ten80p> what you mean to ask my compeny about access point?
<merciless> darksector; it shows that it isn't recognizing what filesystem my usb is its /dev/sdc
<ten80p> exit606: you have the access point i think
<exit606> ok
<darksector> merciless: yeah i see that
<centHOGG> if thats a ntfs usb stick it wont show
<exit606> ten80p> thanks anyway ill go to try connect now again
<melrockz> what new features will b there in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> melrockz:  hard to tell. :)
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Madpilot> darkely1024, please do NOT randomly DCC people
<darksector> Dr_Willis: we can force mount the drive using the mount command ? and create a manual mount point right >
<darkely1024> when did i do that -- you mee requesta chat
<cntrlfrk> I am not above shedding tears if necesary
<exit606> POWER TO THE PEOPLE!
<darkely1024> that was not random either -- to madpiolot
<Shwack> Does anybody know how I can change the background color of the workspace switcher without changing the theme color
<darksector> exit606 dude...seriously
<hellomon> how do u clean up ubuntu? like clean up all the folders from past programs that you deleted
<centHOGG> can you retry partitioning?
<exit606> lol
 * centHOGG firefox v35 gets dumped
<Madpilot> darkely1024, if you want to PM someone, just type "/msg <nick you want to contact> <message to send>" with the quotes or the <> brackets.
<anonymoustroll> latest update on 9.10 fubared my Ion (had the custom drivers from Nvidea)
<melrockz> which is better for performance and usability? KDE or GNOME?
<darkely1024> <hello>
<George_E> Gnome
<darkely1024> Mad piolet -- not working
<melrockz> y?
<Peaker> OK, Koala sound WORKED ok, but now when I try to play some videos -- the speech in them is extremely low volume
<darksector> merciless: ok i don't know about force mounting, here's what might work, you could make a mountpoint in /media and then mount the /dev/sdc manually
<George_E> Its very uncluttered
<darksector> merciless: or use mount -l (read only)
<darksector> Madpilot: lulz
<Sacho> hellomon: If you installed them through apt-get, you can do apt-get autoremove to remove dangling dependencies and such
<Shwack> Does anybody know how I can change the background color of the workspace switcher without changing the theme color
<darksector> darkely1024: ok let me pm you
<Madpilot> darkely1024, in the same window you type stuff for this channel in, type "/msg <nick> <msg to send>" and leave off the quotes and the <angle brackets>. Clear?
<timtom> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<timtom> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<timtom> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<FloodBot1> timtom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darksector> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Madpilot> darksector, ops here lurk, remember? ;)
<isolat3dsh33p> Kyran: is there anything in ~/.themes?
<cntrlfrk> so does anyone know of a workaround for the blank partition selection screen?  this is my first attempt to install use Linux
<darksector> Madpilot: oh yeah sorry :D
<bazhang> cntrlfrk, sounds like a corrupt iso or a bad burn
<Madpilot> darksector, no harm done, lurking or not, we aren't always in-channel
<bazhang> cntrlfrk, md5 the iso, reburn slowly, then do the disk integrity check
<Kyran> isolat3dsh33p: No sir, any idea why it would've vanished?
<bazhang> !md5 | cntrlfrk
<ubottu> cntrlfrk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<darksector> Madpilot: hehe
<darksector> merciless: that was mount -r to be correct
<cntrlfrk> i verified cd, it checks out ok
<bazhang> cntrlfrk, verified how
<cntrlfrk> with option before install on ubuntu boot screen
<Kyran> isolat3dsh33p: Also, attempting to navigate to the desktop in Nautilus crashes it, Although I can access it with the terminal
<bazhang> cntrlfrk, done many installs and those steps usually eliminate such issues, try the alternate installer if you those don't yield success
<cntrlfrk> what is alternate installer?
<zen> #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> cntrlfrk, text-based install only
<bazhang> !alternate | cntrlfrk
<ubottu> cntrlfrk: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Madpilot> cntrlfrk, it's the older style text based installer
<Madpilot> not as user-friendly, but more powerful & w/ more install options
<Roadkill193> im trying to install ubuntu on an Eee PC from a USB harddrive is this possible or MUST I use a flash drive?
<cntrlfrk> ok
<cntrlfrk> will look for it
<darksector> cntrlfrk: just so, why don't you try a usb install, its really fast and reliable
<cntrlfrk> how big is it?
<darksector> Roadkill193: iirc it requires a fat32 partition
<Roadkill193> ok sweet thanks
<cntrlfrk> also what file system should I use on my new ubuntu install
<wade> i'm running Xubuntu, how can i enable the visual effects?
<dhrosa> hello, can anyone reccomend UML tools for ubuntu that have C++ code importing? Umbrello freezes when attempting to import
<darksector> cntrlfrk: ext4
<centHOGG> negative
<Dr_Willis> cntrlfrk:  i tend to use ext4
 * centHOGG yikes
<cntrlfrk> what diff between the different options?
<mneptok> darksector: can i call you Logan? ;)
<cntrlfrk> ext2 ext 3 ext 4 fat32 etc?
<Dr_Willis> cntrlfrk:  ext3 or ext4 your call. :)
<darksector> mneptok: logan ? lulz why ?
<wade> i'm running Xubuntu, how can i enable the visual effects?
<Dr_Willis> cntrlfrk:  you can t use fat32/ntfs for linux drives, and ext2 is not worth using.
<darksector> cntrlfrk: fat32 lol
<Sacho> I don't think there's a windows module that supports reading ex4
<darksector> cntrlfrk: ext2 outdated
<Dr_Willis> Sacho:  i think thjats being worked on
<mneptok> darksector: oh, wrong game. Hayden.
<kevdog> any thoughts on ion netbooks?  Anyone have any problems with ubuntu installation on these?
 * mneptok beat that games soooooo long ago ...
<darksector> Sacho: IMO windows doesnt read journaline file system, but i may be wrong
<Sacho> Dr_Willis: probably, but still a consideration, if you dual-switch a lot, and like to keep all your data in one place
<George_E> Sacho, there are drivers for ext3 on Windows
<Dr_Willis> Sacho:  blasphmy! :)
<Sacho> Yeah, I know :)
<Dr_Willis> Sacho:  thats what samba servers are for. :P
<tonyyarusso> George_E: Actually they're just for ext2, but they work on ext3 of course, just without a journal.
<George_E> Ya.
<kevdog> I heard ext4 has problems with large files > 2GB.  I've been warned to stay away
<darksector> kevdog: what ! no !
<Dr_Willis> kevdog:  never heard/noticed that
<Dr_Willis> wiki page on ext4 dont mention that either
<darksector> kevdog: 240 gigs files here
<darksector> kevdog: a single archive too !
<kevdog> Heard some ubuntu developers chattering about this once -- they said don't use if mission critical
 * centHOGG agree
<anonymoustroll> anyone have any good links for hopeless fsckered ubuntu boxes?
<tonyyarusso> kevdog: I think most of the ext4 warning stuff you'll find is really old.  I haven't had or heard of any problems with current incarnations.
<Dr_Willis> anonymoustroll:  depends on what the problem is with it
 * Dr_Willis points out that at one time ext3 was 'experimental' also. :)
<kevdog> I'm not tryping to spread rumors, but hearing this on an ubuntu irc developers channel with a ext4 mentioned with a laugh has made me wonder -- heard this about 1 month ago
<kevdog> maybe things have changed in the last month -- I have no idea!
<anonymoustroll> latest synaptic update caused the window manager to restart every few seconds preventing me from doing anything except from a remote ssh terminal (it was an Ion based box with the Nvidia kernel mods)
<Dr_Willis> having a power failure during a copy of a 100gb file..is always bad. :)
<centHOGG> kevdog: here's a great way to kill time, resize a ext4 partition
<kevdog> Ohhh -- I might actually like watching paint dry better than that!
<wgrant> kevdog: There were approximately two reports of that bug.
<kevdog> What was the exact bug?
<wgrant> kevdog: Not sure. There was suspicion that it was bad RAM.
 * centHOGG suggest reiserfs if you want to resize linux partitions
 * centHOGG nighty nite
<Fede> I'm not using ubuntu, but I'm having a problem with gnome and I figured out I have nothing to lose by asking here. When I insert an SD card, the card is detected but not mounted automatically. I can mount it manually with gnome-mount. Why wouldn't it mount automatically? Any pointers?
<Dr_Willis> Fede:  the various 'services' that auto mount devices can vary from one disrto to another. ubuntu 9.10 did some changes to that area.
<Dr_Willis> Fede:  so its best to ask in your own disrto chgannel
<Razahn> How big should a swap partition reasonably be? I just recently started dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.10. My current swap partition is 20 gigs.
<George_E> Mine is 2 gb
<Dr_Willis> Razahn:  20gb is extreme
<llutz> Razahn: if you want to use hibernation, it should be 1-2 x RAM.
<darksector> Razahn: >= ram size
<George_E> Ya.
<talsemgeest> Razahn: Generally 1.5x your ram size
<Madpilot> Razahn, twice the size of your RAM is the usual rule of thumb
<cntrlfrk> if using opteron 170 proc should I use AMD 170 alternate install? or x86 alternate install? is alternate install same as text based installer?
<Fede> Dr_Willis: I tried but no reply in the gnome channel of my distro. I'm hoping to find any similarities which could help
<cntrlfrk> i mean AMD64
<chittoor> 20 wow!
<Dr_Willis> Fede:  it could be some bug in  your disrto - check its forums
<Razahn> thank you. I figured it was a little much, but I was up till 4 in the morning figuring out how to install both operating systems
<darksector> Razahn: wut ?!?! thats the easiest thing to do
<Fede> alright, thanks Dr_Willis
<Razahn> first time for everything :)
<lstarnes> chittoor: the amd64 version works for all 64-bit x86/IA-32 processors including intel's recent ones
<llutz> Razahn: most desktop-users with actual hardware don't need any swap at all
<frogzoo> disabling swap is a mistake
<bashca> hi  there   please   i can't  enter  to  my box  after  installing  kde 4  on  ubuntu  ??
<llutz> frogzoo: you always can add swap-files if needed
<George_E> frogzoo, right.
<Madpilot> frogzoo, if you have a reasonable amount of RAM and you don't suspend, swap isn't really required
<Besogon> llutz: Does you forget about hibernate?
<llutz> swap is a waste of partition-entries in 99%
<frogzoo> Madpilot: yes tis
<llutz> Besogon: thats the only reason swap-partitions are really needed
<Razahn> As I was installing, the installer recommended using a swap partition, so I went with the safe route. Since I have 6 gigs of ram, 10ish gigs of swap should be sufficient?
<Madpilot> frogzoo, I have 2GB of RAM here, no swap currently because my big HDD croaked, but when I did have a /swap on the big HDD, it was basically never used.... and the system isn't any slower now w/o it.
<Dr_Willis> Razahn:  proberly 3x what you need. :)unless you plan on using hibernate/suspend
<bashca> hi  there   please   i can't  enter  to  my box  after  installing  kde 4  on  ubuntu  ??
<frogzoo> Madpilot: couldn't be bothered looking for it, but I've seen where the kernel assumes swap exists
<Besogon> llutz: So, I think size of swap partition should be like RAM
<Razahn> I will learn eventually. I am so used to Windows doing everything for me :)
<Dr_Willis> its always a good idea to have at least a little swap partition.
<llutz> Besogon: if you plan to hibernate, yes. otherwise... no (imho)
<Dr_Willis> If for noother reason then for the fact that many live-cd's see/use swap partitions.
<George_E> frogzoo, where?
<darksector> Razahn: window does what isnt' needed
<frogzoo> Dr_Willis: for one thing, when it starts thrashing, you know you need more ram
<frogzoo> George_E: that's just it, I came across it somewhere, maybe it's in the scheduler docs
<llutz> if swap is needed on regular operation, you better should buy RAM
<Razahn> I am starting to realize that. My system seems to run much smoother with ubuntu loaded
<merciless> darksector; it still asks e that i have to specify filesystem type
<darksector> merciless: try ntfs-3g
<bashca> any 1  can  help me ??? please
<darksector> merciless: or fat32
<Dr_Willis> bashca:  clarify the problem
<darksector> !ask | bashca
<ubottu> bashca: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bashca> hi  there   please   i can't  enter  to  my box  after  installing  kde 4  on  ubuntu  ??
<Dr_Willis> bashca:  thats not clarifying anything.. what do you mean by 'enter'
<Dr_Willis> bashca:  what does it 'do' exactly
<darksector> bashca: not able to login ? what exactly ?
<bashca> i can't  login
<Dr_Willis> bashca:  so you DO get to the gdm login screen?
<bashca> by recovery  mode
<merciless> Dr_Willis; nothing seems to be working
<bashca> yes
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  assume people on irc have a 40 sec attention span.. :) whats not working?
<darksector> bashca: are you logging in at command line or a gui ?
<Dr_Willis> bashca:  yes to what? be more verbose and concise..
<bashca> i can't  login  in  both  of  them  now am  using  live  cd
<merciless> Dr_Willis; I didnt understand about this attention span that you mentioned
<darksector> merciless: meaning he doesn't remember your problem
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  i dont rember what your original problem is/was.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<robbmunson> merciless: what he means is theres about 30 conversations going on and we cant remember everyones issues ;)
<Dr_Willis> if its scrolled past the top of the screen.. its history
<darksector> bashca: is there a password problem ?
<merciless> Dr_Willis; ohkk i was talking about mounting my usb
<merciless> robbmunson; i wish i could be that intelli
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  if windows says its 'bad' and wants to reformat it. its possible it is bad.
<bashca> darksector: nope  i can't even see  what  error  i got  i guess  this  problem on my  video card  after  playing with  compiz  settings .
<darksector> bashca: compiz doesn't come into picture in recovery mode
<merciless> robbmunson; so no other way??? i mean without losing my data
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  if it has a windows filesystem on it. I would suggest letting windows try to 'fix' it. you could dd it to a file under linux as extra protection.
<robbmunson> merciless: please note I am not the one who is helping you :)
<merciless> Dr_Willis; so no other way??? i mean without losing my data
<bashca> darksector: i mean  on  xsever
<merciless> robbmunson; oops mistyped thanks ;)
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  dd it to a file.  and try to recover data from that dd image.
<darksector> bashca: ok when loggin in at gui do this alt+ctrl+f1 and then login and then remove compiz
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say about the device - what filesystem?
<merciless> Dr_Willis; what does this dd mean
<Dr_Willis> !dd
<merciless> Dr_Willis; http://paste.ubuntu.com/335732/
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  its a command to dump data to a file.
<bashca> darksector: i did  that   but  nothing  come  up
<robbmunson> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in karmic
<darksector> bashca: ok then you need to quit trying to login in xserver but login at command line as root and remove compiz
<Dr_Willis> Disk /dev/sdc: 4009 MB, 4009754624 bytes
<bashca> darksector: i tried  to  loging  to  use  command  but  no succed
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  notice how below that - it dosent say any info about the device.. thats... not good.
<merciless> Dr_Willis; yes thats my usb
<llutz> !coreutils
<darksector> bashca: what error does command line give ?
<merciless> Dr_Willis; so what method helps?
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  'dd if=/dev/sdc of=myusb.img'   should image it to the file.
<llutz> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 7.4-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2553 kB, installed size 12464 kB
 * robbmunson thinks the bots sleeping....or not.
<bashca> darksector: it's wired  problem  this  frist  time  get  that   i can't see  nothing  just  some  lines  white  and  black   and blur text
<cryptk> does anyone know of a problem that will cause slow speeds over wireless, not over wired
<darksector> bashca: oh typical broken x, tried xfix or recovex
<bashca> darksector: there  any way  to  remove  compiz  and  kde 4  using  live cd ???
<bashca> darksector: how  that please ??
<cryptk> my speeds over wireless in other OS's is fine, so i know it isn't a signal problem
<llutz> cryptk: broken wifi-driver
<darksector> bashca: i am not sure i know, hang on
<bashca> darksector: ok waiting ...
<Guest81118> i want to convert some videos to mp3 using ffmpeg, however, I cannot encode to mp3, ffmpeg -formats tells me I can decode mp3 but not encode mp3, how do I encode support to ffmpeg?
<darksector> Dr_Willis: is there a  way to remove installed components using live cd ?
<Dr_Willis> darksector:  chroot in.  and remove what you want via apt-get but im not sure what you want to remove
<bashca> Dr_Willis: how  do chroot   please  ???
<robbmunson> Dr_Willis: wouldnt darksector need to /mount first? (not trying to step on your toes)
<darksector> Dr_Willis, not me bashca wants to remove compiz though, think you could guide him, i have to take off
<Dr_Willis> Guest81118:  you may need a ffmpeg with more codec support, installed via ppa repos, or source.
<llutz> !chroot | bashca
<ubottu> bashca: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if removing compiz will fix anything.
<soreau> It wont
<Dr_Willis> if the person cant even get to the GDM or KDM login screen. theres some deeper issues
<darksector> Dr_Willis: those blurred lines and stuff are problems of broken x, i assume because i had the same
<Guest81118> Dr_Willis, did someone took out mp3 encoding ??, meeh, I could easily convert to mp3 in previous Ubuntu distros
<Guest81118> :(
<darksector> Dr_Willis: he was able to get to gdm
<Dr_Willis> Guest81118:  no idea. ive never tried.
<bashca> Dr_Willis: that's  mean  i have to reinstall  my koala ??
<darksector> soreau: owow ! hi !
<Archilles> youtube says Javascript is turned off, however in Preferences (using Firefox) javascript is ticked for enabled.  What is wrong??
<Dr_Willis> darksector:  then havge them install for example 'icewm' and see if they can get to the desktop with the icewm session menu item. that will remove compiz from the 'potential' problems list. :)
<darksector> Dr_Willis: isn't icewm a whole dm?
<bashca> darksector: Dr_Willis : llutz  :  thanks  all  for  your  help
<Dr_Willis> icewm is a window  manager.
<robbmunson> Archilles: do you have the flash plugin installed?
<winmisser> hey guys, anyone running modern warfare 2 on ubuntu 9.10 with wine 1.1.33
<merciless> Dr_Willis; the image of usb is created...what to do next?
<anonymoustroll> anyone have any ideas about how to approach fixing a box who's x session / window manager restarts every few seconds?
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  try to mount it via the mount command and loop option
<winmisser> or just any other games, i'm looking for tips that could help me improve its performance
<bashca> i will  try  to remove compiz  and  kde 4 and  i will see   if  it will resolve or  not   thanks  again
<robbmunson> Archilles: youtube gives the same error for both flash plugin and java-type issues.
<merciless> Dr_Willis; you mean mount -o??
<Dr_Willis> merciless:   sudo mount whatever.img /mnt/  -t vfat (or whatever) -o loop
<Dr_Willis> merciless:  or some similer to that command.
<Dr_Willis> bashca:  try installing some other window manager. see if that one works.
<llutz> merciless: loop-mount will fail if your usb had partitions
<Dr_Willis> bashca:  or try making a new user. see if it works for them
<merciless> llutz; there's no partitions on my usb
<llutz> merciless: ok
<bashca> Dr_Willis: the problem  i can't  do  nothing  in gui  or  command   i can get  in  to try
 * Dr_Willis will BB in a few min.
<Archilles> robbmunson: well then, do you know how I can get flash working? I copied libflashplayer.so to plugins and now about:plugins refers to it as Shockwave Flash and Shockwave works!
<winmisser> hey how can i get a controlled list of the server's rooms, using xchat gnome, here?
<bashca> Dr_Willis: i used  live cd to  recover  my data  to  other  hdd and  i guess  i will reinstall  it  again
<Sacho>  a controlled list?
<winmisser> yes, specify the order in which the channels will appear, how many users in, etc, etc
<bashca> the  problem i guess happened  after  installing  kde 4  and  change  setting on  compiz
<winmisser> if i type /list, i'll just get a chaotic list of channels flooding my status window
<merciless> Dr_Willis; I get this; http://paste.ubuntu.com/335750/
<Madpilot> winmisser, xchat-gnome must have a show/search channels dialogue? real xchat does, Server menu -> List of Channels
<llutz> merciless: try without -t vfat
<winmisser> yes, i saw it now.. thanks, madpilot
<merciless> llutz; it asks me to specify a filesystem type
<robbmunson> Archilles: I apologize but its nearly 2:30 AM...I have go to get to bed :(
<Archilles> robbmunson: Oh kay, thanks anyways. Night
<damagednoob> why does "report a bug" on launchpage redirect me to help?
<damagednoob> launchpad*
<ziroday> damagednoob: because you should use apport to report bugs
<ziroday> !bug > damagednoob
<ubottu> damagednoob, please see my private message
<merciless> Dr_Willis, lluz; any idea?
<damagednoob> ziroday, the bug i want to report is [needs packaging]
<llutz> merciless: should there be any data on that usb?
<llutz> merciless: it seems empty
<merciless> Dr_Willis, lluz; I have very important data....i dont know why its showing me empty
<llutz> merciless: it doesn't contain a partition nor seems it to be superfloppy. maybe try gpart to recover
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<luckymurali> I need increase my swap memory
<luckymurali> please suggest me how can i do it??
<llutz> luckymurali: add swap-file
<merciless> lluz; create a partition using gpart?
<llutz> merciless: gpart tries to recover partitions, not gpartED
<merciless> lluz; okk
<merciless> lluz; but before that i want you to help me solve another problem
<bashca> please   this  command  is  right  ?  #chroot /media/disk    ????
<luckymurali> llutz,It wont make problem rite??
<bashca> is it  corect ??
<Ciocc> Hi, I've just done a fresh install of U9.10 and ran apt-get update apt-get upgrade so Firefox was updated from 3.5.3 to 3.5.5 but now I have a yellow bar in FF telling me it needs to be restarted. I've restarted FF 5 times, rebooted twice and logout twice but the bar is still there .... How can I get rid of it??
<llutz> luckymurali: why should it, except you need it for hibernation?
<SandGorgon> merciless, for partition recovery, you can also try TestDisk (http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk)
<xxtripxx_> need some help trying to understand why this command "mount -o loop /media/internal/debsmall.img /media/cf
<xxtripxx_> " wont work???
<llutz> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<merciless> lluz; I tried to open synaptic but then its not opening so then i tried to use terminal and i got this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335753/
<wgrant> xxtripxx_: What goes wrong when you try?
<lstarnes> xxtripxx_: what happens when you use it?
<llutz> merciless: gksu synaptic
<xxtripxx_> one sec
<llutz> or is it gksudo?....
<xxtripxx_> and i run it with sudo
<merciless> lluz; http://paste.ubuntu.com/335755/
<bashca> #chroot  /media/disk   >>>  is  it corect
<llutz> merciless: something is broken, don't know what, sry
<merciless> ok
<lstarnes> bashca: what are you trying to do?
<lstarnes> bashca: don't include the #
<bashca> lstarnes: tring to chroot  to  my  old  root
<bashca> lstarnes: sorry
<wade> i accidentally deleted my bottom "taskbar" how do i get it back?
<robbmunson> wade: click on the taskbar you DO have and click New Panel....
<robbmunson> :)
<robbmunson> ok
<robbmunson> really going to bed now..
<robbmunson> peace
<FloodBot1> robbmunson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wade> i see; properties, remove, add new items, customize panel
<wade> I am running Xubuntu btw.
<Ciocc> Hi, I've just done a fresh install of U9.10 and ran apt-get update apt-get upgrade so Firefox was updated from 3.5.3 to 3.5.5 but now I have a yellow bar in FF telling me it needs to be restarted. I've restarted FF 5 times, rebooted twice and logout twice but the bar is still there .... How can I get rid of it??
<Madpilot> wade, #xubuntu might be better for you
<napster> How to enable toshiba ACPI sctions..?
<napster> How to enable toshiba ACPI sctions..?
<llutz> napster: sudo modprobe toshiba_acpi
<napster> llutz, FATAL: Error inserting toshiba_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/toshiba_acpi.ko): No such device
<napster> llutz, Can you fix it mate...?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Good evening. Does anyone need any help?
<napster> SpaceGhostC2C, Thats me..
<SpaceGhostC2C> napster: what's your problem?
<napster> How to enable toshiba ACPI sctions..?
<freaky[t]> is it worth it to buy windows7?
<napster> SpaceGhostC2C, I tried sudo modeprobe toshiba_acpi
<llutz> !ot > freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t], please see my private message
<frogzoo> oh nice troll, 8/10
<SpaceGhostC2C> napster, give me like fourteen seconds to fix something here.
<napster> freaky[t], Never...1
<winmisser> freaky[t], yes
<freaky[t]> ^^
<freaky[t]> hmok
<napster> SpaceGhostC2C, I felt you are free to six mine..!
<SpaceGhostC2C> napster: I'm not sure we're on the same page here, but I'm quite taken. I'm researching the issue.
<xxtripxx> justin@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o loop /media/internal/debsmall.img /media/cf
<xxtripxx> [sudo] password for justin:
<giantpune> hi everybody
<SpaceGhostC2C> !pastebin | xxtripxx
<ubottu> xxtripxx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lstarnes> xxtripxx: you did enter your password there, right?
<xxtripxx> yes
<giantpune> i have a noob question here, maybe i can get some help
<Dr_Willis> weirdness. I got these cd audio disks that have 'data' and 'audio' and i cant seem tomake a 'iso' image of them with the dd command.
<SpaceGhostC2C> giantpune, you should just state your question. What's up?
<napster> !ask | giantpune
<ubottu> giantpune: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brijith> giantpune:ask ur question
<SpaceGhostC2C> napster, I found a couple links. Can you read English very well?
<giantpune> i have a usb device that outputs data.  it is connected to ttyUSB0.  what must i do to make a terminal output the data coming from that device?
<napster> SpaceGhostC2C, I guess :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> napster, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/acpitool.1.html
<SpaceGhostC2C> napster, this is to get the modules loaded in your kernel. http://memebeam.org/toys/ToshibaAcpiDriver
<napster> SpaceGhostC2C, Ty, let me see that :P
<SpaceGhostC2C> napster, if you have any questions come back here.
<napster> SpaceGhostC2C, brb
<llutz> giantpune: cat /dev/ttyUSB0
<xxtripxx> http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/542/screenshot1do.png
<giantpune> does it need to loop?  because it doesnt get anything when i just type it
<Dr_Willis> giantpune:  shouldent need to . You could try 'tail -f /dev/whatever'
<merciless> lluz; ther??
<zen_> #ubuntu-cn
<llutz> merciless: ?
<giantpune> that still doesnt get it
<xxtripxx> the device is connected to /dev/sdc and it is mounted at /media/Palm Pre
<xxtripxx> http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/542/screenshot1do.png
<xxtripxx> it doesnt pick up the directory but its there i confirmed on the device
<merciless> lluz; i couldn't believe this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335764/
<llutz> giantpune:  what type of usb-device is it?
<giantpune> it is a USB gecko.  a serial device that connects the computer with a wii
<jonte> Hi This is the fifth time here an got no solution,It is so that i install ubuntu with WUBI and restart,then when i boot with ubuntu.The screen is falling in sleep?
<giantpune> i can send apps to the wii and run them fine
<giantpune> but they cant talk back
<llutz> merciless: yes, looks like a superfloppy-format (entire device is used without partitions)
<llutz> merciless: but then your image should have been able to be mounted...
<xxtripxx>  am i still in the chat
<xxtripxx> ???
<xxtripxx> it says i just got kicked
<jonte> 	Hi This is the fifth time here an got no solution,It is so that i install ubuntu with WUBI and restart,then when i boot with ubuntu.The screen is falling in sleep?If I start the screen it's balck do you know why?
<xxtripxx> hello?
<Dr_Willis> jonte:  it may be a good idea to rephrase the question/information.  Ive no idea what you mean by 'the screen is falling in sleep'
<Dr_Willis> jonte:  and black screens on boot up are indicative of driver/X config issues..  give details as to what you Do see exactly. Grub menu? GDM login? nothing at all.
<Kud> Is there anyway to reinstall the default Ubuntu 9.10 login screen? I seem to have misplaced it...I was attempting to modify it via the guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7576112&postcount=365 However, it seems as if all that did was reset everything back to a default theme(Human I believe) and I can't seem to get the default login theme back. I tried uninstall and reinstalling usplash and the ubuntu theme to no avail.
<Kud> Any ideas? Google is leaving me dry on this one.
<jonte> Dr_Willis: I also think so....
<daf_> I'm trying to use pan but am not able to get a list of anything.
<daf_> Can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> Kud:  using 9.10 ?
<merciless> lluz; but then i am not able to?
<Kud> Dr_Willis: Yes
<jonte> Dr_Willis: But before this problem i had other problem....
<daf_> I've put in the nntp server info but every group I subscribe to is blank
<Dr_Willis> Kud:  theres a tool called 'epidermis' (not in the repos) that can install/change the gdm and other default themes. It can even download new ones.
<xxtripxx> So I'm trying to run this command "mount -o loop /media/internal/debsmall.img /media/cf
<xxtripxx> " but this is what i get http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/542/screenshot1do.png
<llutz> merciless: my last idea is trying photorec to recover your data
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  you did make the directory /media/cf  befor hand?
<Dr_Willis>  http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/542/screenshot1do.png
<xxtripxx> i dont believe it should be in the debsmall.img
<Kud> Dr_Willis: Will that work with the new xserver GDM that 9.10 is using? From what I've read so far, the GDM is completely different on 9.10 than < 9.04
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  hmm? a mountpoint must exist befor you mount to it.
<Dr_Willis> Kud:  its made for the new one in 9.10
<Kud> Dr_Willis: Thank you, I will look into it.
<xxtripxx> then i need to create a mount point to the img file
<Dr_Willis> Kud:  its a 9.10 only tool  I think
<merciless> lluz; it isn't in the repos
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  yes you  MUST have the mount directory   existing befor tha command can work
<SpaceGhostC2C> xxtripxx, you have to have a place to mount whatever you want to mount, before you mount. I suggest this command: sudo mkdir /media/mount
<llutz> xxtripxx: cd "Palm Pre"
<daf_> Anyone using Pan for usenet?
<llutz> xxtripxx: using spaces in file-/dirnames need to escape them
<SpaceGhostC2C> xxtripxx, then if you're mounting a iso use this command: sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/to/file.iso /media/mount
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  when in doubt avoide spaces in filename/paths.
<llutz> merciless: its in package testdisk
<Dr_Willis> daf_:  i used pan ages ago - You did point it to a proper newsgroup server?
<daf_> Dr_Willis yes
<daf_> I have a list of groups
<merciless> lluz; i installed testdisk
<daf_> I choose a group and show headers and nothing
<daf_> Dr_Willis do you use some other client or just don't usenet?
<Dr_Willis> daf_:  so it connected to the server ,  you need to subscribe to some groups i recall and tell it to some how update/download headers
<llutz> merciless: /usr/sbin/photorec
<Dr_Willis> daf_:  ive not used usenet in years.
<Dr_Willis> My ISP dosent even have newsgroup servers any more i think
<clueless2> hello everyone!
<daf_> Dr_Willis: I'm doing all that but it just comes back empty
<merciless> lluz; oh i am running it in the terminal and now how do i use it?
<Dr_Willis> daf_:   could be they are empty.  Its hard to tell. try with some other newsgroup reader perhaps.
<llutz> merciless: best read "man photorec"
<clueless2> does anyone know how to set the result or the output of the Terminal "text" screen in color mode b/c i can't see the output
<daf_> Dr_Willis: Suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> daf_:  i recall the reader often just getting 'new' posts' vs 'all avail' posts.
<Dr_Willis> daf_:  ive not used any in at least 4+ years
<clueless2> for example if I type in "today=sunday" -Enter
<clueless2> and then type in echo $today -enter
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  you must include various ansi escape codes to get color in printed text.
<clueless2> then the result would be Sunday .... it does show on the screen but I can NOT view the result or the output
<clueless2> i need to change to a visible text color
<merciless> lluz; ok i'll try thanks
<clueless2> dr_willis ..what do you mean ?
<clueless2> how ?
<Dr_Willis> you are getting black text on a black background? or what do you mean clueless2
<OC1> hi everybody
<OC1> I am new with ubuntu
<clueless2> Dr_willis.  I am getting the result on the background but I CAN NOT SEE it.  I need to change to a "visible" color text mode
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | OC1
<ubottu> OC1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<OC1> I have a few questions
<faqts> i cant find movie player in /usr/bin/ to select it as a media player to play streams from the net, and if i save the stream as a .pls file and then open it with movie player, it will play it but not show what song is playing. only the station. any help please?
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  try the 'reset' command to reset the terminal back to default colors
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask | OC1
<ubottu> OC1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prathap> what package i need to install for vboxfs ?
<Platypus-Man> I'm having trouble browsing network shares... my desktop is running Ubuntu 9.04, and the laptop 9.10, they can both ping eachother just fine, if I go to Network on my Desktop PC I can find the Laptop, but not the other way round... the sharing services are installed on both machines. HAve tried using wireless and wired on the laptop, currently on the latter (although I still pinged with 100% wireless connection and no packet loss just 
<faqts> SpaceGhostC2C: do they still air that show?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Platypus-Man, what are you trying to use to connect?
<OC1> I cant update my ubuntu 9.1
<Dr_Willis> prathap:  running ubuntu inside a vbox virtualmachine?  You  need to install the vbox guest addations.
<SpaceGhostC2C> faqts, I'm not sure friend, let's keep it on topic.
<clueless2> Dr_Willis .. did you get it?
<Platypus-Man> SpaceGhostC2C: smb is the only option I know of...
<prathap> Dr_Willis, running xp as guest
<clueless2> i can't see the text result on the screen ..
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  not really.
<clueless2> i mean I can type in CAL for example and I see the screen text
<faqts> i cant find movie player in /usr/bin/ to select it as a media player to play streams from the net, and if i save the stream as a .pls file and then open it with movie player, it will play it but not show what song is playing. only the station. any help please?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Platypus-Man, have you done this? sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Kud> Dr_Willis: Thanks for pointing me to the epidermis project. It has everything I need except for one thing: The ability to import my own themes. Looks as if it has a predetermined set of skins/themes/etc and no way to import your own unfortunately. This will be a simple temporary fix for my problem though, so I thank you once again. :)
<clueless2> but if I typed in anything that applies to a variable .. the result on the screen is NOT readable
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  Hmm.. so "  echo 'hello'   "     works?
<Platypus-Man> strange, could swear I had installed everything I needed... let's hope it works
<clueless2> Dr_Willis .. for example (again ..) if u typed in today=sunday-Enter, then type in echo today-Enter, you should get a screen or  a result on the screen that prints "Sunday"
<prathap> Dr_Willis, running xp as guest need to share folder how can i ?
<OC1> I have ubuntu 9.1 but I cant update my system
<OC1> ???
<clueless2> echo
<al_> can you kill a process by its name
<clueless2> hold on .. i'm in the wrong screen
<OC1> when I ping the server it reply
<Dr_Willis> prathap:  check the vbox docs - they tell ya how. You can use normal shares. or the special vbox 'share' feature
<prathap> Dr_Willis, this is the error mount: unknown filesystem type 'vboxvfs'
<clueless2> Dr.Willis ..that works
<cn28h> al_, pkill
<faqts> i cant find movie player in /usr/bin/ to select it as a media player to play streams from the net, and if i save the stream as a .pls file and then open it with movie player, it will play it but not show what song is playing. only the station. any help please?
<anonymoustroll> just posted this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8448949#post8448949
<prathap> Dr_Willis, checked nothing seems to be working
<Dr_Willis> prathap:  i was thinkign it was 'vboxsf'   for the type.
<SpaceGhostC2C> OC1, hey just chill a minute put your question on one line and wait for someone to read and respond. We'll get to you, we promise.
<clueless2> Dr_Willis ... trying to do the variable
<al_> cn28h: ta
<prathap> Dr_Willis, tried that also,still didnt worked
<OC1> ok
<clueless2> Dr_Willis ... test your terminal to see if it works ..
<clueless2> Dr_Willis .. type this in as the first line
<clueless2> echo TODAY=SUNDAY --Enter
<clueless2> echo $today-Enter
<Dr_Willis> ~$ export FUN='Hello World'
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | clueless2
<ubottu> clueless2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> willis@server:~$ echo  $FUN
<Dr_Willis> Hello World
<Platypus-Man> SpaceGhostC2C: do I need to restart before it has any effect?
<clueless2> you should be able to get the word  "Sunday" on the next line .. but i can't see the result
<clueless2> Space ..thanks
<clueless2> !enter
<SpaceGhostC2C> Platypus-Man, no sir. in addition, you could try sudo apt-get install samba
<faqts> i cant find movie player in /usr/bin/ to select it as a media player to play streams from the net, and if i save the stream as a .pls file and then open it with movie player, it will play it but not show what song is playing. only the station. any help please?
<Dr_Willis> dont add the 'enter' stuff to the end.. just whats the actual commands you are using
<RolaBlade> hi... how do I turn off gui boot up?
<Dr_Willis> faqts: totem is in /usr/bin/totem
<craig_> how can i get ubuntu to mount a hdd without me needing to type in sudo password? the drive is listed on "Places" menu. but i cant access it without typing a password.
<llutz> craig_: what filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> craig_:  try installing/running the ntfs-config command/tool if its a ntfs filesystem
<SpaceGhostC2C> craig_ so you want it to be mounted when you click it, but not automatically mounted?
<faqts> Dr_Willis: is that the same thing? i thought movie player and totem were 2 separate things.
<Platypus-Man> SpaceGhostC2C: samba is the newest version, and still can't see my shares on the Laptop
<craig_> SpaceGhostC2C, auto would be best
<craig_> Dr_Willis, its ext4
<llutz> craig_: chmod/chown
<Dr_Willis> faqts:  movie player is just a 'fancy name' on the icon
<SpaceGhostC2C> craig_, you'll want to edit your fstab. Send me a PM and I'll help you out with it.
<llutz> craig_: add a fstab-entry to automount it
<Dr_Willis> craig_:  fstab entry and set the permissions propelry. on a sub dir for a user to access.. or on the whole mountpoint
<llutz> craig_: UUID=1234....21 /media/where/you/want ext4 defaults 0 0
<faqts> Dr_Willis: its still not showing what song is playing
<Dr_Willis> faqts:  not sure what you mean.
<faqts> Dr_Willis: it is supposed to show what song is playing in the tile bar but all it's showing is the station name
<SpaceGhostC2C> llutz, I think you have the order wrong for the fstab entry. No worries.
<Dr_Willis> faqts:  i never use totem. so no idea.
<Dr_Willis> faqts:  thers many other media players out there.
<llutz> SpaceGhostC2C: you thing wrong
<llutz> think*
<faqts> Dr_Willis: i use totem because it's the only player that works with my multimedia buttons
<Dr_Willis> faqts:  you have tried mplayer, vlc, and all the others?
<llutz> SpaceGhostC2C: man fstab shows you the field-order
<Dr_Willis> for streams i tend to use 'streamtuner' :)
<faqts> Dr_Willis: what are "all the others"?
<Dr_Willis> faqts:  depends on exactly what you are wanting to play.
<Dr_Willis> some are better for video some are better for audio
<faqts> net radio, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> for streams i tend to use 'streamtuner' :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> llutz, my fstab is of a totally different flavour. I say we leave it at a agree to disagree.
<Dr_Willis> and audacious I think
<llutz> SpaceGhostC2C: man fstab shows you the field-order
<llutz> SpaceGhostC2C: no discussion needed
<clueless2> Dr_Willis .. how do verify that the Ubunto 9.10 that I'm using have all the Server functionalities installed?
<al_> is there anything I can use to monitor the output of rsync from a remote session if I get disconnected? I know there is screen, but not sure if I can run screen on the cutdown version of Linux on my NAS box????
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone !
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  Huh?   what do you even mean by 'all the server functionalities' ?  you install what services you need.
<^mNotIntelligent> hi Dr_Willis , Pici
<Platypus-Man> SpaceGhostC2C: now I can't find my Laptop from my Desktop either... :/
<clueless2> Dr_Willis .. i want to set up my Ubunto 9.10 as a server ...
<SpaceGhostC2C> llutz: I'm saying that the way I have my fstab isn't the same as you put it and that as long as it works it doesn't matter much.
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  so you still 'install what services you need'
<clueless2> i want the Ubunto 9.10 to be a server type ..
<bigmack83> im trying to help a friend with an issue on his computer. is there an app that lets me see his desktop in a window on my desktop.?
<clueless2> like webserver, ftpserver, file server ..etc.
<bigmack83> i dont necessarily need control, just want to view it
<^mNotIntelligent> bigmack83, i guess you can use some screen sharing tools...there are quite a lot...
<clueless2> mostly everything .. how do I check to see if those are installed?
<SpaceGhostC2C> clueless2, you have everything you need already in the repositories.
<ShazbotMcNasty> #grub
<Dr_Willis> clearscreen1:  and for the 3rd time.. You install what services you need....
<moymoy> bigmack83: ubuntu comes with vinagre
<Dr_Willis> clearscreen1:  theres diffent 'servers' that you can install to provide those services
<chiques> clueless2, That's too broad of a question.
<clueless2> spaceghost ...where do I check in the "respositories"
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong nick :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> clueless2, If you'd like to have a headless server, meaning no gui to speak of then you can remove all the gui programs and ubuntu-desktop or reinstall and use the ubuntu server edition cd.
<Dr_Willis> clueless2: :  theres diffent 'servers' that you can install to provide those services
<Flannel> clueless2: Do you have a GUI on this server? or just text?
<al_> bigmack83: fr windows anyway there is teamviewer
<bigmack83> ^mNotIntelligent, u recommend any?
<bigmack83> al_, both of us are in linux
<clueless2> Flannel .. yes I do
<SpaceGhostC2C> Platypus-Man, If you PM me, I'll help you figure it out.
<SpaceGhostC2C> clueless2, would you like this server to have a GUI, or none at all?
<^mNotIntelligent> bigmack83, use vinagre...comes as default remote desktop viewer in ubuntu
<^mNotIntelligent> bigmack83, and its pretty good...
<bigmack83> ok thx
<al_> bigmack83: ahh, they might have a linux version...not sure
<Flannel> clueless2: Alright, you can peruse synaptic (system > admin > synaptic package manager) to see all of the packages (not services) you can install.  If you want a shorter version of just some common tasks for your server, if you go to a terminal, and type 'sudo tasksel' you'll get some to choose from
<clueless2> spaceGhost ... yes .. GUI ... in this case; i have it right?
<Flannel> clueless2: but really, you can pretty much install *any* kind of service you could think of
<clueless2> Flannel .. i guess that what I am trying to get
<clueless2> i c
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | clueless2
<ubottu> clueless2: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr_Willis> !ftp | clueless2
<ubottu> clueless2: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> if you dont need a ftp server.. dont just install one...
<Flannel> clueless2: You might also be interested in this (which, while it's a help document, would give you ideas) https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<clueless2> i see
<Dr_Willis> clearscreen1:  for best security  You install ONLY what services you need....
<Dr_Willis> argh.. silly nick completion :)
<Il__Matteo> hi everybody! Any of you playing KQ, the free fantasy game provided by ubuntu software centre? i need to know how to turn sounds on!
<Dr_Willis> clueless2: :  for best security  You install ONLY what services you need....
<clueless2> flannell ..thanks
<clueless2> Dr_Willis ..thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> clueless2, if you'd like some help setting things up, I'd be glad to help you.
<clueless2> well to be honest... i'm trying to learn Linux commands
<clueless2> god, lots of them ..
<haenet1> gsgfh
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:   then spend a few hrs reading/learning bash..
<mauri> I have some problems with my usd dvbtv usb device
<Dr_Willis> people  think linux 'commands' are a topic.. but its really learning 'what commands do what jobs you want to do'
<clueless2> SpaceGhost .. i really do appreciate for your willingness to help .. not just but most of you guys that have helped me..
<SpaceGhostC2C> clueless2, good endeavor. There are multitudes of documentation that would help you tremendously.
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, go ahead and explain your problme
<clueless2> Dr_Willis.. well I got this book  titled "General Linux I"
<faqts> Dr_Willis: i just in stalled streamtuner but I don't see it in my application list
<Flannel> !cli | clueless2
<ubottu> clueless2: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<clueless2> ubottu ..yes, that what I have been doing.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ranjan> can any body can provide me some commands foe wget i want to downlode few pages almost 70 pages so how to place or either way how should i use wget command to get all th 70 pages which are in sequence
<ranjan> please help
<clueless2> i took a UNIX class 3 semester ago (almost a year now ...) i'm trying to remember some of the things that I've learn
<iceroot> ranjan: man wget
<SpaceGhostC2C> clueless2, all I can say to you is, "Happy hacking friend"
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: ok. When my sistem starts, the dvbt pen drive is not recognized but if I unplag e plag it..all it's ok. The problem appear only at the system boot
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  or write a script that runs wget with the proper #'s if its just a 1 # change..
<clueless2> i've already installed (successfully) SSH ... and still reading on how to use it.. SSH is like an FTP ..sort of thing right?
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, that means initially your system is not able to either detect your device or due to some reason not able to load the proper driver and when the system is up its able to detect the device properly and is able to load the required drivers...
<Dr_Willis> mauri:  you could compare  the modules loaded when it boots vs whtn its working and make the system auto load the proper modules at boot
<llutz> clueless2: filetransfer is only one tiny aspect of ssh
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  ssh makes ftp obsolete.
<dsl_> I have some serious remote blues, anyone using the ATi Remote Wonder I?
<lstarnes> clueless2: ssh is a remote login/administration protocol
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:   use ssh, and forget about ftp :)
<lstarnes> clueless2: it works somewhat like a command line, but can do more
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, you can compare the drivers pre-loaded and the one getting loaded once you plug your device...
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ssh > clueless2
<ubottu> clueless2, please see my private message
<clueless2> Dr_Willis .. i see
<SpaceGhostC2C> lstarnes, you can do the same thing in ssh that you can do in the normal command line environment.
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  install winscp on a windows box and you can transfer stuff back/forth to a windows machine  :)  handy tools
<cottage> hi! i have hp scanner2400 half working any ideas im a novice
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: ops...where I can find the 2 files to compare
<clueless2> Space;Dr_Willis,lstarness.. you're all here most of the time.
<clueless2> ?
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  yes.. I dont have a life.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<SpaceGhostC2C> clueless2, I try to maintain a healthy lifestyle. By that, I mean I log into wow about 6-12 hours of the day.
<clueless2> Dr_Willis ... cool!
<clueless2> Dr_Willis, Space.. how long you've been using Unix/lInux?
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  since 1986
<clueless2> space .. dang 6-12 hours?
<clueless2> geese!
<clueless2> Dr_Willis .. you're an admin?
<SpaceGhostC2C> clueless2, how else am I to level?
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, its not that straight forward... once your system is up...plug the device and run "dmesg or dmesg|tail " to find the drivers getting loaded for that device. then we have to make sure that driver is pre-loaded in boot time...
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  No.
<clueless2> i c .
<clueless2> thanks all..
<clueless2> let me get back and concentrate on the learning center here
<clueless2> wish me good luck ..
<becks_> chubyy_girl
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, do the first one now... and mark the correspoding driver then we'll go for the next step
<SpaceGhostC2C> clueless2, break a kernel
<odin2> i been using linux ubuntu about
<^mNotIntelligent> clueless2, good luck !
<clueless2> it's alot to learn but I am going master this Uninx/Linux ..
<clueless2> i want to be good at it..
<clueless2> practices practices ..huh?
<clueless2> lol
<^mNotIntelligent> clueless2, good luck once again
<SpaceGhostC2C> clueless2, feel free to come back.
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: ok but i have to close the system
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | clueless2
<ubottu> clueless2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> you learn what you use.. and rember where to look up stuff you dont use
<clueless2> space, and eveyrone thanks.
<clueless2> ubottu .. thanks:-)
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, no...now you are in ubuntu, right? ..then just run the command i mentioned ...
<SpaceGhostC2C> clueless2, anytime friend. Come back and show us a thing or two soon. K?
<clueless2> i'll have the chat ON ...
<scacco_matto> hello folks, I want to upgrade UNR to last version (9.10), I own a dell mini 9, does anyone know if the application "aircraft manager" works on karmic?
<kontagious> hey i'm having a problem installing ubuntu. my generic usb mouse wont work once i enter the graphic installer
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: done... only 10 lines
<bdgraue> kontagious: do u have an usb to ps2 adapter?
<bigmack83> ^mNotIntelligent, in the remote desktop app i use the other persons IP but it still wont let me connect. i have tried their internal and external IP and tried both theirs and my username but nothing.
<kontagious> i think lying around somewhere
<kontagious> its been a long time since i've used it
<bdgraue> kontagious: i would search for it and give it a try :)
<kontagious> how can a usb mouse not work :S
<Hans_Henrik> i need to see on my screen witch buttons is pressed down on my keyboard, any1 know how this can be done?
<SpaceGhostC2C> kontagious, it's possible to complete installation without a mouse, if the problem persists then the problem will have just reached code ugly-ubuntu-orange :)
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: xev
<Hans_Henrik> llutz: xev?
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: xev, start it in a terminal
<RaptorQuest> I have just upgraded to 9.10.  Bad mistake.  The computer now takes up to 15 minutes and multiplle retries to boot; it hangs random;y; it is very, very slow.
<Hans_Henrik> ll
<Hans_Henrik> u
<Hans_Henrik> llutz:
<RaptorQuest> randomly
<kontagious> i found a serial mouse
<^mNotIntelligent> llutz, i think xev is the way to go
<bdgraue> llutz: moin moin :)
<llutz> ^mNotIntelligent: thats why i recommended it
<llutz> hey bdgraue
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: I have the log
<^mNotIntelligent> llutz, yeh right...that was for Hans... :-)
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, are you able to find the module being fired after plugging the deivce
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: there are a lot of line... may i send you the postbin?
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, yeh put it on pastebin and give me the link
<Rum> hi everyone
<RaptorQuest> after much fooling around I finally got postgresql installed and now it wants a validation key that it did not mention during installation.  I removed it and reinstalled to verify.
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: try to see if you are able to read the mess: http://pastebin.com/m2594f7c3
<zvacet> !hi | Rum
<ubottu> Rum: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | Rum
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, coool...let me check
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, what exactly is you USB device, btw?
<RaptorQuest> That is postgresql 8.4.  It seems that 8.3 was removed during the upgrade.
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, *your
<Rum> got a sudoers problem here. i need to change umask for a nologin user account to run under sudo -u
<Rum> now i go to edit sudoers with visudo and add smth like Defaults:user umask=077 and this apparantly does not work
<Rum> anyone got ideas?
<lint> hi, can someone help me with this problem?
<smegzor> Anyone know if there is a fix for this?  Copying any large file on 9.10 64bit slows the system to a crawl.
<lint> http://pastebin.com/m1df50098
<^mNotIntelligent> Rum, google dint help either?
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: Afatech AF9015 DVB-T i suppose
<Rum> nah already tried that
<Rum> it seems that sysetm just ignores changes to sudoers
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, that i got....but is that usb mouse, kbd or else
<Kud> Dr_Willis: I think my GDM issue is going a little further than you, or even I for that matter, thought. I'm using epedermis to install a new GDM theme, I downloaded one from the default repo and applied it, logged out, and I'm still getting the default Human(I believe) theme at the login GDM. Any ideas what could be forcing this theme to be stuck?
<RiverRat> What is the command to restart the NFS services?  (I updated the /etc/exports file)
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: How can I help you more?
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, keyboard i guess....and this is your frimware: dvb-usb-af9015.fw
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, are you with me?
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: of course
<Rum> the most promising thing is to check if editing sudoers actually does anything, any ideas o that?
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: I see dvb-usb-af9015.fw
<AK__47> Pershendetje Mire Se Ju Gjeta Te Gjithve :))
<eGo0sTyle> HeLlo All Ppl
<RaptorQuest> thanks for reminding me,  The system clock doesn't set correctly, or reset
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: what I have to do now?
<eGo0sTyle> May I Ask Something
<eGo0sTyle> ?
<F1R3WA||> Hi eggonlea
<F1R3WA||> Hi eGo0sTyle
<F1R3WA||> Hi eGo0sTyle
<eGo0sTyle> Hello F1R3WA||
<F1R3WA||> what a fuck is going on
<F1R3WA||> ?
 * eGo0sTyle LoL
<eGo0sTyle> Dont Say This Words
<eGo0sTyle> :)
 * F1R3WA|| :P:p:P:p:P:p
<Flannel> F1R3WA||: Please mind your language and stay on topic.  Thanks.
<Kud> Anyone know why/how GDMs can get stuck on a single theme even after updating the GDM itself? I've tried multiple ways (gconftool, epidermis, etc), but nothing is working. It's stuck on the human theme.
<eGo0sTyle> I Need Some Help Pls
<eGo0sTyle> I Need Some Help Pls
<F1R3WA||> Flannel what ??
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri,  we are done with the first step...and the next step would be to check for that module/firmware when you boot your system with the device plugged in....so just reboot you machine and run this: dmesg|grep -i "dvb-usb-af9015.fw" and let me know the result...
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | eGo0sTyle
<ubottu> eGo0sTyle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<eGo0sTyle> Can Someone Tell Me The Ftp To Download Unbuntu
<eGo0sTyle> Can Someone Tell Me The Ftp To Download Unbuntu
<eGo0sTyle> Can Someone Tell Me The Ftp To Download Unbuntu
<FloodBot1> eGo0sTyle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<F1R3WA||> what you say me ??
<^mNotIntelligent> !ask | eGo0sTyle
<ubottu> eGo0sTyle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lint> does anyone here know anything about making gimmie run on ubuntu 9.10?
<eGo0sTyle> Hm I Dont Understand
<eGo0sTyle> Can Someone Help Me Understand How Can I Ask ?
<RaptorQuest> just ask
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: ok tnk, give me some minutes
<lint> does anyone here know anything about making gimmie run on ubuntu 9.10?
<Flannel> eGo0sTyle: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download is where to go to download Ubuntu
<^mNotIntelligent> eGo0sTyle, just dont flood and ask you question putting all vital information that one might ask you next...its that easy
<Rum> can i safely install debian packages to ubuntu?
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, fine...go ahead
<Flannel> Rum: They're not binary compatable, no.
<nowimproved> I just spent
<eGo0sTyle> I Need A Ftp
<eGo0sTyle> Bro
<^mNotIntelligent> Rum, no
<eGo0sTyle> Not A Web Site
<^mNotIntelligent> !enter | eGo0sTyle
<ubottu> eGo0sTyle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SwedeMike> eGo0sTyle: have you tried ftp.ubuntu.com ?
<eGo0sTyle> !enter
<odin^> is there a help url or fAQ urk,  to install eggdrop on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<nowimproved> all day, literally from 4:00 trying to play games on ubuntu, it really didn't work well, but I finally realized SL is the best game, yet on the new version, the mic has static
<Rum> so back to sudoers
<eGo0sTyle> SwedeMike No Let Me Try
<nowimproved> the latest version of sl, and ubuntu, anyone fix that issue?
<Rum> any other "non sudoers" way to set users umask you know will work in ubuntu karmic?
<eGo0sTyle> SwedeMike Thnx Man ;)
<Flannel> eGo0sTyle: If I remember correctly, there are no ftp downloads for the isos anymore (officially)
<RaptorQuest> I'll try again later
<eGo0sTyle> Flannel Yes But
<eGo0sTyle> I Try SlackwAre
<eGo0sTyle> And He Have A Ftp Official Ftp
<Kud> Anyone know why/how GDMs can get stuck on a single theme even after updating the GDM itself? I've tried multiple ways (gconftool, epidermis, etc), but nothing is working. It's stuck on the human theme. --Sorry for the repeat, kind of desperate as google is returning nothing concerning my situation.
<eGo0sTyle> Without Password
<eGo0sTyle> But I Like More Ubuntu
<Platypus-Man> eGo0sTyle: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<eGo0sTyle> And I Want To Install
<lstarnes> eGo0sTyle: could you please not capitalize every word in your sentences?
<clueless2> hey guys .. it's me again
<odin^> what is the easest.. simple... command line only , linux i can install on a sun virtualbox VM machine?
<eGo0sTyle> Lstarnes Ok Sorry
<clueless2> trying to use the command sudo firestarter & ... i'm getting "command not found ..."
<Flannel> eGo0sTyle: You'll need to get the iso in some way besides FTP.  I don't think Ubuntu has FTP servers for CD mirrors anymore.  You might be able to find an unofficial one though.  I'm sure they're out there
<eGo0sTyle> Ok Thnx
<eGo0sTyle> I Come Back
<eGo0sTyle> Brb
<F1R3WA||> eGo0sTyle :P
<F1R3WA||> hec me jep pak passin re
<F1R3WA||> se e kom harruar
<nowimproved> all day, literally from 4:00 trying to play games on ubuntu, it really didn't work well, but I finally realized SL is the best game, yet on the new version, the mic has static
<clueless2> Dr_Willis .. ?
<F1R3WA||> e di
<F1R3WA||> e di
<F1R3WA||> indoirc
<Flannel> F1R3WA||: Please speak english in this channel
<F1R3WA||> Flannel
<F1R3WA||> ik mos me caj karin
 * F1R3WA|| Ok
<kontagious> hey my usb and serial mouse dont work when using the graphical installer for ubuntu 9.1 or the live cd
<eGo0sTyle> Flannel Let Him Pls He Dont Now To Speak English
<kontagious> i can use both of them on windows
<F1R3WA||> hahahahahahaha
<F1R3WA||> wow
<kontagious> on the same machine
<F1R3WA||> i don't know to speak english
<F1R3WA||> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<F1R3WA||> hahahahahahahahahaha
 * eGo0sTyle  :P
<F1R3WA||> Mess With The Best Die Like The ReSt
<F1R3WA||> Mess With The Best Die Like The ReSt
 * F1R3WA|| :P:p:P:p:P:p
<FloodBot4> F1R3WA||: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> F1R3WA||: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eGo0sTyle> F1R3WA|| Ika Un Ky Server Vk :)
<clueless2> how do I test SSH  .. just installed and configured
<llutz> clueless2: "ssh localhost"
<gabex> hey peeps, question.  HD is going bad - wanna replce with another HD; but what is the best way to copy my entire ubuntu install over?
<gabex> i can tack on the new HD as a slave...
<llutz> gabex: rsync/cp -a
<Flannel> gabex: find and cpio
<gabex> and there will be no problems with the hd space differing ?
<llutz> gabex: not if you copy filewise
<gabex> i'll try to make the partition scheme the same, except the size of / will be different...
<gabex> ah, okay.
<gabex> thanks.
<gabex> here's a funny one
<gabex> does it *really* make things faster to compile with -march=i686 ?
<llutz> gabex: just make sure to fix grub/fstab after copying
<gabex> ya
<gabex> thx
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: are you there?
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, yep...got any clue
<clueless2> llutz .. just changed the port on ssh to a different
<kontagious> im having mouse problems trying to install the latest version of ubuntu. anyone know anything about it
<llutz> clueless2: "ssh -p yourport localhost"
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: no, ather that command the result is nothing
<clueless2> now i'm getting "connect to host localhost port 22: conneciton refused ..
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: no line
<lstarnes> clueless2: try ssh -p PORT localhost
<lstarnes> clueless2: wait, you tried that
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, that means it dint get loaded by itself
<lstarnes> oops
<clueless2> got it!
<clueless2> thanks
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: I supposed
<clueless2> lstarness ... how do I test .. to see if if I can transfer file
<clueless2> like ftp .. i have my Windows machine connected
<lstarnes> clueless2: you need something that can transfer files over ssh
<Flannel> clueless2: Download filezilla on your windows machine and use that
<frybye> Hi - I initially set up karmic to auto-login with no demand for pw etc.. how do I switch this to get login window etc when starting?
<clueless2> lstarness.. i've already install WINSCP on my Windows machine ..
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, k then we need to find why the driver is not gettign loaded in the first place...
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  i mentioned 'winscp' earlier
<lstarnes> clueless2: you could try using winscp then
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: drive me please..im not an expert
<clueless2> tried to log onto but it's not doing anyting . meaning screen is pausing ..nothing happens
<Flannel> clueless2: Ah, winscp will work too
<Dr_Willis> winscp does a good job here.
<clueless2> likes it's trying to do something
<gabex> it's a great program...
<gabex> better than putty's command line psftp
<clueless2> Flannel ..just installed the WINSCP ..u mentioned earlier ..
<clueless2> on my Windows box
<gabex> also google chrome "developer
<gabex> works just fine on linux
<gabex> so far..
<gabex> haven't had a problem
<FloodBot4> gabex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> !enter | gabex
<ubottu> gabex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, first we need to find the reason why the device not getting detected...some h/w issues i guess... let me think...
<gabex> thanks - stylistic thing - will obey the rules here :-)
<gabex> can't wait for kde4 to finish downloading...
<enovativ> how can i get rid of that "conga" sound that occurs everytime I log off and Ubuntu goes to the login screen, and it also occurs after boot up to the login screen
<enovativ> i went to 'preferences' and 'sound' but i didn't see anything
<dAlfa89_> Is it possible to reset GDM from the command-line?
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  sudo service gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> I think.. :)
<clueless2> Flannel. trying to test from the Window box using Winscp .. nothing happens.
<clueless2> SSH"
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  local lan? or how are they networked?
<clueless2> flannel .. tried ssh -p port # localhost .. it says ok
<llutz> enovativ: theres a link in /usr/share/sounds/stereo for the congas, delete it
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, i guess we need to google out....
<clueless2> Dr_Willis ..local LAN
<clueless2> from one Router
<enovativ> llutz: thanks
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  you use winscp on the wiondows box to connect TO the linux box.   the linux box does not connect to 'winscp'
<nutzer> llo
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  run winscp. enter ip , user, and pass   for the lnux box. and connect.
<acuster> hey all, where's the start page to file bugs? launchpad is redirecting me to a useless how-to page!
<clueless2> did that .. Dr.willis
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: ok dont worry
<Dr_Willis> !bugs
<newuser1> hello  i needed some help here
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<clueless2> finally .. i got a network error ..time out
<newuser1> m on the live disc right now can anyone help me installing Ubuntu on my system?
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  see if the windows box can 'ping' the server via the command line and ping command.. see if the linux box can ping the wndows machine
<acuster> is there a web interface?
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  also install putty on the windows box and try ssh via the command line.
<khensthoth> newuser1: Which step are you having problem with?
<clueless2> hold on
<newuser1> whn i m proceeding with the installation i get a bit confused where my partitions are mentioned :S
<acuster> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<clueless2> dr.willis .. i can't ping
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, m googling .. 'll get back with some information....dont worry we'll fix it anyway
<newuser1> i have dedicated a 30gigs partition 2 install unbuntu .. but get confused which one is it
<newuser1> as its named /dev
<newuser1> with  numbers. :S
<newuser1> khensthoth, can you help me ?
<newuser1> khensthoth, this common chat is a bit confusing. can i PM u ?
<khensthoth> newuser1: Sure
<kontagious> im having a problem getting my mouse to work in the ubuntu 9.1 graphic installer and live cd.  ive tried both a usb and serial mouse
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: I've used the gui for install it (In my kubuntu is called Hardware Drive"
<newuser1> khensthoth, thanks :)
<amee2k> where did the gnome volume applet go in 9.10 ?
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: I've just remove the drive and reistalled it.
<clueless2> Dr.Willis
<clueless2> ?
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: Do you want I post you the log result in pastbin?
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  then you have network config issues it seems
<amee2k> i only have some failure of a tray app that i can't put where i want it to be
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  try disbling  the windows firewall
<leshaste> how do you get mplayer to work with compiz? I just get a blank black window
<clueless2> Dr_Willis .. meaning?  what i need to fix?
<clueless2> disable windows firewall on the PC itself?
<Dr_Willis> leshaste:  it works with compiz here. There are some compiz settings/tweaks/work arounds i recall seeing in the 'ccsm' config tool
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  windows firewall may be blocking things.. yes...
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:   try pinging from windows to other machines.. and from other machines to windows box also.
<leshaste> Dr_Willis: ok I gave up and used -vo x11 which isn't ideal
<Dr_Willis> leshaste:  Im not sure what vo Im using.
<leshaste> what's the simplest way to recode a video to fit in 700MB? mencoder makes my head hurt
<clueless2> DrWillis ..stupid question (pardon me for asking) .. to find out the IP from LInux ... type in "ifconfig" right?
<Dr_Willis> leshaste:  several front ends can do that. try winff, or avidmux
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  thats one way
<nutzer> ny nicht
<leshaste> Dr_Willis: winff isn't in a ubuntu repository ?
<leshaste> nor is  avidmux
<Dr_Willis> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.4-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1929 kB, installed size 4772 kB
<clueless2> Dr_Willis ..it works now.  All along .. thought I was getting the LAN ip as it was before... before I shut the system down.
<Dr_Willis> !info avidmux
<ubottu> Package avidmux does not exist in karmic
<nutzer> wer hilf mir germany zu senden
<clueless2> stupid me!
<Dr_Willis> avidmux is also.. if i can spell it right \
<Dr_Willis> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, avidemux-plugins, libavidemux0 (and 6 others)
<biopyte> what happended to audacious recently? scratching noises, latency clicks under X11 load. very unpleasant. anyway, i want the good old xmms back. btw, is there ANY other player with a nice skin and good sound?
<llutz> !de | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Dr_Willis> !find avidemux
<ubottu> Found: avidemux-plugins, libavidemux0, avidemux, avidemux-cli, avidemux-common (and 1 others)
<leshaste> Dr_Willis: I found winff for my ancient version of ubuntu thanks
<biopyte> 9.04 was fine. problems came with 9.10
<clueless2> Dr_Willis & Flannel ..this is AWESOME ..
<llutz> leshaste: HandBrake might be interesting too
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: http://pastebin.com/m3928f23d
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: are you there?
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: http://pastebin.com/m3928f23d
<leshaste> llutz: ah ok
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  what is?
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: are you there?
<clueless2> dr_willis .. i got the SSH working .. i can log on from my PC ..
<clueless2> windows box
<BlouBlou> !repeat | mauri
<ubottu> mauri: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nutzer> verstehen nicht
<clueless2> the problem is that .. i can see the whole thing. I don't want to see all the folders on my Linux box
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, give me 2 mins...
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  its giveing you access to everything the user can access
<clueless2> Dr-Willis .. using my login name/password
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  yes.. You told it your login and pass...
<clueless2> well ..not everything ...
<clueless2> several folders which I do not want to be shared or seen
<leshaste> hmm.. does winff let you set the size of the desired output?
<clueless2> Dr_Willis ..it makes sense.  Thanks!
<clueless2> i know how to fix and restricted now ..
<hamza> fr?
<hamza> fr??
<Dr_Willis> ssh/scp is for letting users access their stuff.. Not for letting in 'unknown people'  to get to your p0rn
<hamza> ???
<clueless2> Dr_Willis .. i really want to learn how to use the COMMANDs than pointing and clicking it.. on Linux
<hamza> fr
<Dr_Willis> leshaste:  im not sure if it has the exact option or not.
<Lungan> Anyone who nows how i get a terminal on desktop with transparency and no boarders, and no icons on the toolbar
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  then get to reading bash tutorials  and cli guides.
<clueless2> i guess .. i'll have to work a bit hard on that.. hehe
<leshaste> Dr_Willis: do any of them?
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  install putty and you can get to the shell
<clueless2> Dr-willis.. working on it
<clueless2> k
<Dr_Willis> leshaste:  I think ive seen it in some..but ive never really needed the feature. I use devede to convert videos to dvd/compat format and that about all the converting i do.
<Dr_Willis> leshaste:  or converting avi to phone video. :)
<ranjan> how to edit pdf file in ubuntu
<leshaste> ranjan: only inkscape I think
<leshaste> ranjan: which is only suitable for one page pdf's currently
<clueless2> DrWillis .. i'm using PUtty right now..
<clueless2> i guess I don't know how to use the "upload" feature in Linux .. i'm used to drag and drop
<leshaste> Dr_Willis: ah ok. It just seems such a basic feature. I am reading all these pages on how to calculate bitrates
<clueless2> what's the command name to upload? and upload?
<Dr_Willis> leshaste:  a basic feature that has tobe very very very smart? :)
<ranjan> i have numerous pages document so what should i go for
<leshaste> Dr_Willis: :) like all the best ones!
<ranjan> leshaste::i have numerous pages document so what should i go for
<clueless2> Dr_Willis .. don't answer that question ..
<clueless2> let me do research
<clueless2> don't do it
<clueless2> thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, i dint get any information dude....give me the last pastebin link....
<leshaste> ranjan: you need to actually edit the pdf? I think your options are to use a windows up under wine or to separate the pdf into individual pages and use inkscape
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: http://pastebin.com/m3928f23d
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, k ...let me check...
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395560
<ranjan> leshaste ::ok and how to resamble all this pages back into an single file .. as it was previous
<leshaste> ranjan: pdfjam has tools for all that I think
<leshaste> ranjan: it goes via latex :)
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, this is more accurate one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102961
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  theres dozens of ways to transfer files.
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  read up on ssh/scp
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, go through the last link...thats i guess the same what you are facing....did you check that
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  install 'xming' on the windows box. and you can 'connect' to the linux bx and run linux apps and have them appear on the windows box also.
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: I'm lookink into
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, coool
<clueless2> DrWillis .. PUTTY ..using PUTTY .right now
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  so?
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: there are only lp and rtc modules.....nothing about my pendrive
<clueless2> DrWillis ..so Xming will allow me to use the use the upload/download capabilityh?
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  you can install xming, and enable xforwarding in putty.. then if ya ran 'gnome-terminal'  it would run and display on the windows box
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  ssh/scp can transfer files.
<clueless2> Dr_willis... i'm trying to avoid using the "easiest way" drag and drop .. i want to be able to log on the ssh and be able to upload/download file ..
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, the last link...you just have to add your module in /etc/module file....to make sure it gets loaded on boot...thats it
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  then you will need a ssh server on the windows box.
<clueless2> drwillis .. i see
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  or read the putty docs.. you are using putty to get a SHELL on the linux box. not transfer files.
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent: ok but i dont now thich is the right module to load
<clueless2> Dr_willis .. i see
<clueless2> i see.. so PUTTY is just to access the Linux box only
<clueless2> i see
<Dr_Willis> PuTTY is a free implementation of Telnet and SSH for Win32 and Unix platforms, along with an xterm terminal emulator. It is written and maintained primarily by Simon Tatham.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<clueless2> Dr.. thanks a million
<clueless2> Dr.Willis... anyway .. appreciated for all your helps/inputs .. let me get back to the book of knowledges and practices ..
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, run lsmod and grep for your firmware....
<Ersoy> !1394
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, firewire
<mauri> ^mNotIntelligent:  Thanks a lot for your patience and your time........tank you very much
<Ersoy> i cant use my camera
<Ersoy> !firewire
<^mNotIntelligent> mauri, no probs... any time dude...
<MindVirus> Hello. I have a gig of memory and almost all of it is being used without any open apps other than pidgin and rhythmbox. How can I reduce this?
<BlouBlou> Ersoy: webcam?
<Ersoy> BlouBlou, hand
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  it is being used as cache and will be freed up when needed
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  its not worth worrying about
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: this is not true.
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  if you say so.. good luck
<MindVirus> When I open up other applications things start lagging.
<MindVirus> Very badly.
<Ersoy> error: warninf: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure ....
<dAlfa89_> Can I stop X for another runlevel?
<MindVirus> If I didn't have prior experience I wouldn't disagree, Dr_Willis.
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  you do have swap space enabvled? is THAT full as well?
<frogzoo> dAlfa89_: sure, if you set it up that way, not sure the current kernel allows booting alternate runlevels mind
<Ersoy> warning: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure ....
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  theres also known memory leaks with flash/other apps. those can be harder to track down
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: I am using the automatic swapping program. I forget what it's called.
<Ersoy> hoe can i load kernel module ?
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: I am using 25/50MB swap.
<Dr_Willis> auto matic swapping program? Huh?
<dAlfa89_> frogzoo: If I try startx on say, runlevel 5, it complains that it's already running once
<Guest71288> Hey.. I just installed Xubuntu 9.10 to aspire one, but having two panels on this 10" screen is too much and i can't remove the other panel. How do i remove it?
<Ersoy> !dvi
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  you have a 50mb swap partition?
<frogzoo> dAlfa89_: pebcak
<Ersoy> !i1394
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, initial guess would be to look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: I am using the automatic swap thing.
<MindVirus> I forget what it is. One second; I will find out what it is.
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: It's called "swapspace".
<Dr_Willis> err.. where is this comming from?
<darFlo> hi there
<Dr_Willis> !info swapspace
<ubottu> swapspace (source: swapspace): dynamic swap space manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Elephantman-> hi :)
<TMKCodes> Hey.. I just installed Xubuntu 9.10 to aspire one, but having two panels on this 10" screen is too much and i can't remove the other panel. How do i remove it?
<darFlo> packages.ubuntu.com seems to be down?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. thats somthing new.. wonder why one wouldent just use a normal swap partition.
<BlouBlou> Elephantman-: hello
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: It uses filesystem space to swap when it's needed and frees it up when it doesn't.
<Elephantman-> got a small problem trying to add a screen resolution with xrandr. I've read the docs & co, seems like newmode and addmode work, but when I swap the screen resolution to the correct one, the config interface just resets to the previous value
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: Because I am using an SSD and they have low max write count.
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  sounds like that would cause  a lot of lag/issues.
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: Memory usage shouldn't be this high anyways.
<Dr_Willis> but. by changeing the swapspace.. seems that would make the writes more....
<Dr_Willis> Never used it.. so cant tell if thats the issue or not.
<darFlo> are there any infos when I can expect to reach packages.ubuntu.com again?
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: 1GB should be enough to swap extremely rarely.
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  unless somthing crashed and grabs a lot of ram.  but how to prove it one way or another.. is the question
<Dr_Willis> does it have the issue from a new clean reboot.. is one test i guess.
<Dr_Willis> vs being slower as the system runs for a longer time
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: So ~300MB is cached.
<Travis1> ok I've been told to come here with my issue. I loaded Karmic 64bit and my graphics driver isn't working. Tried commenting out the "vesa" line of my xorg.conf file since I'm running a radeon 3650 vid card. Rebooted. got blank screen loading X. It can't be a mtrr issue as thought of on my previous 32bit installation since 64bit recognises all 4g of my RAM. Thoughts anyone?
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: and I was wrong by an order of magnitude for the swap; it's actually 250/500MB swap.
<Dr_Willis> thats more swap then what my fileserver has. :)
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: I shouldn't need swap, dude. :(
<Dr_Willis> disable it then.. and see.
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: I'm saying that memory usage should be lower.
<MindVirus> Can I do anything about it?
<Dr_Willis> and im saying that somthing could have crashed and sucked down the ram..
<Dr_Willis> or leaks in varioys programs.
<Dr_Willis> theres proberly ways to get linux to free up the cache. but those are proberly just  a band aid around the actual programs that are missbehaving
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: How can I fix that?
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, still here?
<Ersoy> yes i am here
<Dr_Willis> see what top says is using all the ram (or ntop)
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: Well, I'm using Chromium and Pidgin, both full of memory leaks.
<Ersoy> gksudo modprobe raw1394
<Ersoy> gksudo modprobe dv1394
<Ersoy> but i cant connect :(
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, the method on this page looks promising: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: Xorg is using 80MB.
<ibuclaw> Ersoy,  sudo adduser USERNAME video
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, replace USERNAME with your username
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: Then pulseaudio, pidgin, rhythmbox, and compiz, at 44MB, 40MB, 30MB, and 25MB respectively.
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, then:  sudo adduser USERNAME audio
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, video:x:44:huseyin
<dAlfa89_> Can choose to skip the GDM login from the command line?
<MindVirus> I would love to get rid of pulseaudio. I hear of great success with this. Is this possible?
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, audio:x:29:pulse,huseyin
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, cools
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, then:  sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/65-permission-raw.rules
<happylol> how do I change the permissions of a folder in /var/ ??
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, and paste this into the file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335812/plain/
<ibuclaw> the contents of the link, not the link itself...
<Ersoy> ok i add
<Ersoy> try again?
<zerq> does ubuntu no longer come with vim by default, or did I somehow remove it without realizing it..
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, reboot for the permissions to be updated properly
<Dr_Willis> happylol:  why do you need to  answer is 'sudo chmod <OPTIONS> /var/whatever'
<brainsail> are there different kernels for upgraded and for fresh installs of karmic?
<Dr_Willis> zerq:  it has vim-tiny i recall. and you can install the 'vim' package fr the full featured vim
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: Any suggestions?
<Ersoy> oh sorry ok, reboot
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  do a clean reboot and monitor whats what.. and watch for leaks I guess.
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, ping me when your back
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: What is a "clean reboot"?
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:   if leaks are happing in the browser.   well. theres daily builds of chromoim browser i recall.
<happylol> Dr_Willis: what would be the <OPTIONS> to make a folder's owner, group and other permissions to "Can View & Modify COntent" ?
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: That's what I'm using.
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  reboot. so you are at a clean system
<Dr_Willis> !chmod | happylol
<ubottu> happylol: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<happylol> !chmod
<mandal> kknnk
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  and that browser is very much a work in progress. it proberly has lots of leans.
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: OK.
<happylol> !chmod |
<MindVirus> Thanks a lot.
<marko-_-> hello, since yesterday nautilus is crashing all the time and inkscape is really laggy, i don't know why... that is happening after i removed /usr/share/gimp... i tried restarting X, rebooting the machine, running nautilus and it runs but then freeze
<happylol> !chmod | happylol
<ubottu> happylol, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> happylol:  read what the url the bot gave to you
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: I appreciate it very much.
<Shoe> I'm trying to use my iPod in gtkpod, but when I click "Load iPod" it gives me this error message: "Error initializing iPod. Problem creating iPod directory or file '/media/CHASE PATRI/iPod_Control'.
<paschu> Hey guys, uhm, everytime i open a mp3 file, the videp player opens, but i want to open it automaticly with audacious. How to do that?
<Shoe> Any one got any suggestions?
<marko-_-> hello, since yesterday nautilus is crashing all the time and inkscape is really laggy, i don't know why... that is happening after i removed /usr/share/gimp... i tried restarting X, rebooting the machine, running nautilus and it runs but then freeze
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  right click on a mp3 and set the default app for it to use
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  under the properties dialogs
<alabd> how to use gcj as browser jre ? gcjwebplugin is installed , but firefox in not the default one and has been downloaded from mozilla.org it's path is in home dir now , how to use plugin for the new firefox
<dAlfa89_> Shoe: You might have to run the application as root the first time with gksu
<Shoe> ?
<Dr_Willis> Shoe:  or make the directory  its wanting
<paschu> Dr_Willis, Thanks
<Dr_Willis> sudo mkdir /media/whatever/itwanted
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, I can not be used
<Dr_Willis> thats and odd mountpoint...
<paschu> Are there any  rpg s for ubuntu? I wanna play sum games! :D
<Dr_Willis> !games  | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  theres a great many games out for linux
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  then theres the various emulators you can use
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, http://huseyin.ersoy.name.tr/pastebin
<happylol> Dr_Willis: my /var/images folder's permission isn't being changed
<happylol> I have tried sudo chmod 755 /var/images
<happylol> and sudo chmod 777 /var/images
<happylol> and sudo chmod 644 /var/images
<happylol> but no change is occuring
<happylol> :(
<happylol> can you please help me out?
<Dr_Willis> happylol:  why are you even trying to do this?
<karioke> I wanted to have a a distribution which is ubuntu + few packages (scilab, vlc etc)
<happylol> because I want to save the images uploaded by the user in /var/images
<karioke> I started with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<happylol> I mean outside the docroot
<syrius> how do I remove drm in ubuntu?
<karioke> I am done with all the steps
<happylol> outside public_html (if cpanel) or www (if localhost)
<Dr_Willis> happylol:  compare the output of 'ls -ld /var/whatever'    befor/after doing  the chmod changes
<karioke> I ran the .iso I cerated on virtualbox-ose
<karioke> *created
<karioke> The live cd works
<happylol> Dr_Willis: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-12-06 11:30 /var/images
<Dr_Willis> happylol:  if they change then the commands are 'working' -  NOW that might not be the fix for what you want to do with what you are trying to do
<karioke> and I reach the command line
<Dr_Willis> happylol:  now try your chmod commands and  try the ls command again
<happylol> yes, they are changing
<Sacho> happylol: those look like changed permissions :P
<karioke> now the issue on hand is what all needs to be done to get gnome up and running
<Dr_Willis> happylol:  there ya go..  iut works..
<karioke> can any one help with this?
<Dr_Willis> happylol:  care to state the acutal/original problem?
<happylol> but when I right click the folder images and check permissions
<happylol> there isn't any change shown
<happylol> ok, yes
<syrius> how do I remove drm in ubuntu?
<happylol> the file is getting uploaded
<happylol> thanks
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  what 'drm'
<syrius> digital restrictions management
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  yes.. i know what DRM stands for.. but on what?
<syrius> how do I remove drm from wmv in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> now thats a better question... :)
<syrius> :(
<syrius> okay
<syrius> how do you do it Dr_Willis
<syrius> does win32codecs fix it?
<Dr_Willis> I dont use wmv (or rarely do)  and i defainatly dont use DRM enabled wmv's     So no idea.
<bornsleepy> hello,
<Dr_Willis> every drm wmv ive seen  has been trying to get people to download malware/codec packs
<bornsleepy> I have a laptop with one parration that currently runs windows, is it possible to install ubuntu in parralel without reinstalling the windows?
<ziroday> bornsleepy: yes, the livecd will help you through that
<ziroday> !install | bornsleepy
<ubottu> bornsleepy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<alabd> firefox is not the default firefox and it has been downloaded from mozilla,org and it's path now is in home dir , how to say JRE browser plugin package detect new firefox ?
<bornsleepy> thanks.
<isumikun> hello, i am ubuntu beginner and need some help in developin in c, can someone help please?
<grawity> Just ask your actual question :
<fabio> isumikun: this is not a programming channel...
<grawity> fabio: That doesn't mean it's forbidden to ask.
<isumikun> i have a c program with threads and can't run it with eclipse, but with makefile it works
<petsounds> alabd : http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<Shoe> Hey all. I'm plugging in my iPod, and my computer isn't picking it up. Not rthymbox, gtkpod, nothing. Anyone get any ideas?
<jensm1> I'm in Kubuntu netbook remix on a persistant mode trying to install. but somethings goes wronbg when it starts writing to disk. can someone guide me?
<fabio> grawity: see what i mean
<alabd> petsounds: read question
<dAlfa89_> How can I change the GDM theme from the command line?
<fabio> dAlfa89_: there was a gdmsetup once
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, ok
<petsounds> alabd : you dont write understandable question, i only guess!
<Dr_Willis> change it to what. :)
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, remove the device
<marko-_-> hello, since yesterday nautilus is crashing all the time and inkscape is really laggy, i don't know why... that is happening after i removed /usr/share/gimp... i tried restarting X, rebooting the machine, running nautilus and it runs but then freeze
<dAlfa89_> fabio: There was, but it's dead ):
<alex88> how can i change the kernel of my vps? there are no files in the /boot folder...
<dAlfa89_> Dr_Willis: Broken theme, trying to change back to Human or whatever ):
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, ok remove
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  the epidermis tool perhaps?
<alex88> and i can't boot from newly installed kernels
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, open a terminal
<Dr_Willis> http://epidermis.tuxfamily.org/
<Ersoy> ok
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, and paste in:   dmesg > dmesg.before
<Qtpaxa> does anybody know any offline feedreader with image cache support?
<Ersoy> sudo ?
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, sudo ?
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, no need for sudo
<Ersoy> ok
<Ersoy> ok paste
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, then insert the device and wait 10-15
<ibuclaw> seconds
<dAlfa89_> Dr_Willis: And I'm supposed to use that how? o:
<Ersoy> ok
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  it lets you change the various gdm and other themes.
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  or you could try purgeing the gdm packages then reinstlling them.
<bornsleepy> can some one please explain to me what is exactly " single partion Dual Booting,
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  dependingon how you broke the gdm theme
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, then paste into the terminal:   dmesg > dmesg.after
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, i did
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, and:   diff dmesg.before dmesg.after
<dAlfa89_> Dr_Willis: I tried installing a theme, it now doesn't load login, just displays loading cursor, hence why I wanted to change back to Human or something
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, then paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<alex88> how can i change the kernel of my vps? there are no files in the /boot folder...and i don't know how to boot from newly installed kernels..
<jensm1> Is there anyone who can be kind and help me with preparting disk space for installing kubuntu?
<jensm1> sorry Dissconected..  was there anyone who were willing to help kubuntu intsall disk prepare?
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_: installed how? You could stop the gdm service at the console and login and use startx i guess.  and try to fix it from the desktop.  But the only gdm tweaking ive done in 9.1o is with epidermis, or by altering xsplash images.
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, output? dmesg.before and diff dmesg.before dmesg.after ?
<Ersoy> sorry i dont understand
<cumulus007> is there any way to use an OpenSUSE repository on Ubuntu, or at least download the packages and convert them to deb with alien?
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, did: "diff dmesg.before dmesg.after" output anything into the console screen?
<dAlfa89_> Dr_Willis: Ah, 9.04 (: I used the "Add" button on the GDM themes list \:
<Dr_Willis> cumulus007:  thats proberly not a good idea. you could go to their server and download the .rpms i guess and convert them
<newuser1> Hey everyone , need some help, while i m on live cd i see my partitions this way.. http://www.imgx.org/pfiles/20237/Screenshot.png
<newuser1> which says my linux specified partition is 128gigs.
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  No idea on that then. Ive never had a gdm theme break on 9.04 -   I always set that list to 'random'  that way it picked different ones.
<newuser1> while m on windows it shows 29gigs which i had  made earlier..  http://www.imgx.org/files/52674_sk9aw/drives.png
<cumulus007> Dr_Willis: the only problem is there are a lot of rpms in that folder and downloading them one by one is not a good idea
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  so go to the console, stop gdm, login , use 'startx' then select a different theme.
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, No, nothing
<newuser1> alright. i m messing arnd.
<Dr_Willis> cumulus007:  thats what gui ftp clients are for..  or wget.. good luck getting ANY of them to acktually work
<newuser1> can anyone help me with my partition issues ?
<Dr_Willis> cumulus007:  using alien is   a gamble. :)
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, ok, afaik - it's not detecting.
<jensm1> newuser1 I also have partition issues
<g477o__> hello guys
<Ersoy> huseyin@huseyin-desktop:~$ diff dmesg.before dmesg.after
<Ersoy> huseyin@huseyin-desktop:~$ ls dmesg.*
<Ersoy> dmesg.after  dmesg.before
<Ersoy> huseyin@huseyin-desktop:~$
<FloodBot4> Ersoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_ManU_212> hi
<MFawzy> ppl I'm having a strange problem .... every partition I mount I am the owner of it while SU doesn't have permissions to write to it !!! how can I solve this ?
<Ersoy> sorry
<newuser1> <jensm1> can i PM u ?
<ibuclaw> Ersoy: rm dmesg.before
<g477o__> mm I guess I have a problem too
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, gedit dmesg.after
<shrikant> how i can select multiple packages and install them
<Dr_Willis> MFawzy:  clearify what you mean by 'SU'  what are you suing exactly?
<jensm1> Newuser1: Write here so all can see then more ppl can help, I try, erase and use entire disk now
<frogzoo> MFawzy: chances are they failed fsck & been remounted read only
<The_ManU_212> i use hardy heron 8.04 and installed ggrub2 becasue of another linux which uses ext4 as fs, grub2 recognizes only my ubuntu kernels, but not my windows neither my other linux
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, put the entire contents of the file into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ibuclaw> and paste the link here
<Dr_Willis> shrikant:  synaptic package manager lets you do that.
<home_> Dr_Willis: Trying to stop gdm and startx just makes it complain it's already running for "display 0" (dAlfa89_ here)
<newuser1> k .
<Dr_Willis> home_:  'sudo service gdm stop
<Dr_Willis> home_:  should stop it.. unless theres some weird lock file hanging about.
<shrikant> ok thanks
<MFawzy> frogzoo: I'm using a script that supposes that su can create files and folders !
<newuser1> <jensm1> read here
<newuser1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/335828/plain/
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/335829/
<Dr_Willis> MFawzy:  its suing to what user exactly? root? or some other user?
<newuser1> Partition problem please help me - http://paste.ubuntu.com/335828/plain/
<home_> Dr_Willis: Well there WAS, seems it has disappeared, luckily
<MFawzy> I guess
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, i can use my camera on 9.04 and debian lenny
<Dr_Willis> MFawzy:  su ing to root is not enabled on ubuntu.   ubuntu uses sudo
<Dr_Willis> MFawzy:  if you trust that script you could run it with sudo i guess...
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, can you not just sudo su to get root?
<home_> Dr_Willis: "error in locking authority file /home/home/.Xauthority"
<MFawzy> it is suing to root ! however when I enter the permisions tab root group doesn't have permisons to create files
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  sudo su is bad.. :)
<jensm1> Newuser1: so what errors do u get?
<MFawzy> is this normal ?
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i'
<grawity> SpaceGhostC2C: You can (though sudo -s or sudo -i is much better) -- the problem is that the script doesn't do that.
<ru83n> join #web
<Dr_Willis> home_:  try deleting that .Xauth* file perhaps?   startx should make that file as needed I think
<MFawzy> I get "permission denied" !
<newuser1> jensm1 i dont get any error but the size are weird so how do i know if m installating on the proper drive ? moroever 1 drive goes missing while on live cd
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, I'm not trying to troll. What is the difference? I want to know what it does. I'm a curious creature.
<Dr_Willis> MFawzy:  what is this badly done script for anyway?
<ManDay> Didn't gnome have some floating panel (not docked to edge) sort of?
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  theres a few urls that detal it.   basically its about enviroment settings
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  sudo su is 'redundant' :)
<Dr_Willis> and dosent set up the enviroment properly
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, sudo su is perfecty fine
<ManDay> (sudo su -)
<jensm1> newuser1: dont know
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  in some cases.. and in some it breaks things badly
<newuser1> k ;S
<Dr_Willis> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<grawity> ManDay: See also: "useless use of 'cat' award"
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, if: ls -l /dev/raw1394
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, I'll look into the differences. I've used it for quite some time now, and I'll look into the other options.
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo su' is defainatly one of those things that can cause odd issues
<Dr_Willis> !info sux
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-5 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dr_Willis> Im old skoll and like to use 'sux' also. :)
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, outputs brw-rw---- 1 root video (date) /dev/raw1394
<ManDay> grawity, i know :>
<Ersoy> huseyin@huseyin-desktop:~$ ls -l /dev/raw1394
<Ersoy> crw-rw---- 1 root video 171, 0 2009-12-06 13:14 /dev/raw1394
<Dr_Willis> next topic.. :) 'dash' vs 'bash' :)
<home_> Dr_Willis: Nope, still failing to create/lock it, it no longer exists \:
<Ersoy> brw?
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, then you should be OK on the Linux detection end -  and may want to look into if it is Kino that is pointing to the wrong device.
<Dr_Willis> home_:  thats weird.  this is from a simple 'startx' command ?
<home_> Dr_Willis: Yep, does the same if I sudo it
<Dr_Willis> home_:   You did a 'sudo startx' ? icky.
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, in Kino, go to Edit -> Preferences
<home_> Dr_Willis: I know, slap me, I was just checking (:
<Dr_Willis> home_:  i hope that dident change any weird file permissions
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, then check under the "IEEE 1394" tab what the settings are
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, nothing
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, and clicking on the dropdown shows nothing too?
<home_> Dr_Willis: I doubt it did, it's supposed to be a file in my home directory after all
<Ersoy> yes, nothing
<Dr_Willis> home_:  you could try the 'rescue/revcovery mode - that way gdm dosetn even get tried to start.
<Dr_Willis> home_:  hopefully its not owned by root now. :)
<Dr_Willis> home_:  as a test. you could make a new user. and see if they can 'startx'
<home_> Dr_Willis: Will do that now
<Dr_Willis> home_:  on 9.04 i BELIVE the gnome theme setting is in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf Or some where with that name.
<Dr_Willis> home_:  you could edit that file by hand.
<ManDay> Q: Screenlets or Desklets?
<ManDay> (Which one do you use - if any?)
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i find both lacking.
<ManDay> So what do you suggest, Willis?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  depends on what you really need.
<devrim> hello, my ubuntu 9.10 is really slowly when its startup. 9.04 was much faster. what can i do
<home_> Dr_Willis: That's what I did a few minutes ago, to no avail: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870982
<Dr_Willis> google also has gizmos and so does opera.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay: I suggest applets.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, or of the choices you provided, Screenlets
<ManDay> Something that's better than the freaking gnome-panel, willis
<ManDay> Because the gnome-panel becomes more of a PITA every day
<ManDay> And is very limited at the same time.
<ManDay> Applets is it also a desktop widgeds package?
<Dr_Willis> if you want a panel replacement try  'docky' (it has ppa repos) or some of the other docks
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> You are proberly not going to find  desklets/screenlets to totally replace the panels.
<Dr_Willis> I perfer the panel to most alternatives.. I find these Docks more of a PITA then they are worth.
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, see if the command:  dvgrab
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, if you want a dock I like Cairo-dock it's in the repositories.
<ManDay> Is there any way, by the way, to get totally rid of gnome but KEEP compiz?
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, gives any indication
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, I actually have that.
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, dvgrab: command not found
<devrim> hello, my ubuntu 9.10 is really slowly when its startup. 9.04 was much faster. what can i do
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  compiz is  a window manager.. you  run it instead of metacity but its designed to work with the gnome window decorators.. so whats the point. :) unless you want to use emerald.
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  i perfer 'docky'
<devrim> its take more then 2 min
<ubuntu-user> What should i do to use the internet from ubuntu 9.10
<ManDay> Ok, so there is "docky", "applets", "gizmo" (whats the exact name?), "screenlets" and "desklets" - anything else`
<home_> Dr_Willis: New user still can't startx, times out trying to lock .Xauthority
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, The program 'dvgrab' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Ersoy> sudo apt-get install dvgrab
<Ersoy> dvgrab: command not found
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  dozens of similer things.
<Dr_Willis> home_:  that IS weird
<home_> Dr_Willis: It is, I shall henceforth herald GDM theming as the Devil's work.
<Dr_Willis> home_:  as a test make a .xinitrc that has  the line 'xterm' in it. and see if it starts up X with just a terminal window
<Dr_Willis> home_:  i dont see how its gdm causeing the issue at all
<home_> Dr_Willis: I don't see how it's anything else, nothing else has been changed
<Dr_Willis> home_:   You could install wdm, or kdm. or other alterantives
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, what kindof "applets" were you talking about?
<Dr_Willis> home_:  using startx bypasses gdm totally
<ManDay> Got a link?
<smknight> hmm, i attached an external display to my x60, everytime i wanna change something with the display tool gnome freezes and i have to hard reboot
<Dr_Willis> home_:  you could (hard core and may break things)  'sudo apt-get purge gdm' and 'sudo apt-get install gdm'
<smknight> ubuntu 9.10, gma 950
<smknight> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> home_:  or try ti set it up to use 'xdm'  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm' will let you later select gdm or xdm.
<Dr_Willis> !info qingy
<ubottu> qingy (source: qingy): framebuffer-enabled replacement for getty. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1build1 (karmic), package size 309 kB, installed size 764 kB
<the_doc> hello
<ubuntu> hello to all
<WizardOfOz> Morning Dr_Willis
<the_doc> i've a problem with my unbuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Morning? egads the sun! i must flee!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<WizardOfOz> Oh noes!
<Sacho> !garlic Dr_Willis
<dn5> where i can find themes for linux in .thm exstenzion
<the_doc> when i plug my headset on my lenovo u350 the song is allways in the speakers
<the_doc> have you any ideas
<jensm1> someone who is good setingup partition manually who can guide me
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, there?
<beuro888> Hi there folks, my mum is running hardy and thecould not connect to the session manager session manager has started acting weird.  error is "could not connect to the session manager", it fails to load.  Any ideas on how to rectify this?
<WizardOfOz> Happened to me too, till I played with alsamixer in terminal the_doc
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, yessir.
<devrim> why nobody answere me??? ------> my ubuntu 9.10 is really slowly when its startup. 9.04 was much faster. what can i do
<dn5> where i can find themes for linux
<sp4z> anybody know how to change the resolution of a non-quiet boot?
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, What should I do now
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, can you tell me what "applets" you were referring to when I asked for an alternative to gnome-panels?
<Ersoy> Do you install again 9.04
<lyrae> can wget be used to grab a site's directories only, not files? if not, is there a tool that can?
<beuro888> sp4z: grub?
<beuro888> dn5: try gnomelook
<dolphin84> привет народ
<the_doc> yes but when i look video on youtube when i work its inpossible
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, it's in the universe repos, I can't remember the specific name. It's from the same devs that maintained screenlets.
<dn5> tnx beuro
<beuro888> lyrae: man wget
<beuro888> anyone know how to fix could not connect to the session manager error?
<lyrae> beuro888, i read
<ManDay> i would like to take a look at their website first to see what it's like SpaceGhostC2C - any idea?
<dolphin84> как устанавить .bz2
<dolphin84> ??
<lyrae> ??
<dolphin84> подскажите
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, I'll have to bow out gracefully and make it known that I know of no such site.
<lyrae> wrong language dolphin84
<dn5> beuro888 can you give me your msn please
<ubuntu-user> What should i do to use the internet from ubuntu 9.10
<SpaceGhostC2C> !russian | dolphin84
<dn5> i have some problems
<ubottu> dolphin84: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lyrae> privjet
<B3rt> on my desktop there is an icon "320,1 gb medium". it is a mounted hd. how can i get rid of that icon?
<ManDay> hm, thanks anyways SpaceGhostC2C - i think ill try screenlets then
<beuro888> dn5: erm... I'm not into the habit of randomly giving out my msn name no!
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, I use screenlets.
<Sacho> I think he's asking how to unzip .bz2
<beuro888> dn5: sorry!
<sensouci2> Hi could any one help me setting up users on my ubunt workstation?
<ManDay> unless anyone can tell me something better to get a more flexible alternative to gnome-panel
<SpaceGhostC2C> Sacho, he needs to ask in the russian ubuntu channel.
<dn5> ok no problem dude.. just help me where i can find .thm themes beuro888
<g477o__> anyone can help me on mounting a secondary ntfs disk ?
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, does screenlets have a window-list widget?
<dn5> on gnome-look they are .7z
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, yessir.
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, you can install dvgrab, right?  After that, try running it. typing in 'dvgrab'  should do
<Dr_Willis> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ManDay> because thats what im really looking for. the window list of gnome-panel is just horrid
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, I am using it right now.
<ManDay> great, thanks SpaceGhostC2C
<beuro888> dn5: .thm? never heard of them!  you install themes from .tgz and such normally
<sensouci2> How do I do to have a second user with same right as the initial user ?
<dn5> ok tnx :)
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  thrs some alternative panel applets that can replace that
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  'dockbarx' i thinkis the name of one
<g477o__> can anyone  help me on mounting a secondary ntfs disk ?
<Dr_Willis> g477o__:  install/run ntfs-config and it might add the thing to the fstab
<g477o__> I have that one
<dn5> anyone help me to learn commands for conky config file?
<Dr_Willis> dn5:  conky homepage has a Huge abount of docs on that topic
<g477o__> I mount'd the disk in a virtual directory but it is no longer usable neither in win or ubuntu
<dn5> ok let me see.. tnx dr_wills
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, thanks but that doesnt seem to offer enough. I want less of bar then more a configurable dock which is flexible in terms of size and appearance
<sp4z> does anybody know how to change the resolution of a non-quiet boot? changing the grub resolution only changes it for the grub menu
<dolphin84> ruusian ubuntu pleas
<aguitel> how convert rmvb to avi
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, so I take it screenlets has everything i need, including a launcher menu and also a notifcation area so it can hold all the stuff that gnome-panel used to hold - so i can get rid of gnome-panel for good?
<ubuntu-user> I have network with 10 pc use windows OS and all of them conncted to the internet over a modem have the IP 192.168.1.1 shat should i do to use the internet from ubuntu 9.10
<dolphin84> как перейти на руусскую
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ru | dolphin84
<ubottu> dolphin84: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<slax> hello
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, I actually got rid of everything but the main menu part and then told it not to expand and then told it to autohide to the top of the screen, then I installed cairo-dock
<Dr_Willis> aguitel:  i belive mencoder or ffmpeg can do that. or front ends like winff, avidemux
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, dunno, cairodock seems a little overfancy to me
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  try 'docky' then - or the gnome-do 'docky' theme. but docky is now spitting off from gnome-do
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, the dock doesn't matter, I just don't use desktop icons. My wallpaper is a clock
<aguitel> Dr_Willis, thanks ,i will try
<ibuclaw> Ersoy, or try running 'kino' in the terminal and paste what debug output is printed.
<Dr_Willis> Inever see my wallpaper.. i keep the apps maxamized. :)
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, my issue with gnome-panel was mostly that it doesnt work when used vertically (window list messes up etc.)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, how can it branch? docky gets some of it's hutzpah from gnome-do
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, fair, but I'd not remove it entirely. Just my $0.02
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  docky is now a stand alone app with its own ppa.  Theres some ionfo on iot at the docky homepage
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  see -> https://answers.launchpad.net/docky/+question/85800
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, thanks for the info friend.
<Belserusk> Hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | Belserusk
<ubottu> Belserusk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<beuro888> is anyone knowledgeable on the session manager? sessions fails to open and the quit button wont work either in hardy.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !anyone | beuro888
<ubottu> beuro888: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alex88> how can i change the kernel of my vps? there are no files in the /boot folder...and i don't know how to boot from newly installed kernels..
<frogzoo> gdesklets used to be horribly broken, are they any better lately?
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/335841/
<beuro888> SpaceGhostC2C: yeah, cheers 8)
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, I'm sorry I will come after 10 minutes
<SpaceGhostC2C> frogzoo, gdesklets isn't being developed anymore as far as I know.
<frogzoo> SpaceGhostC2C: heh, nuff said
<`jpg> Hey does anyone know if there is a channel for Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud?
 * SpaceGhostC2C feels rather tired, time to afk for a couple hours.
<devrim> hello im trying 3. time :) my ubuntu 9.10 is really slow when its startup. its almost take 2 min. and as i know should this be about in 15 sec. What is wrong whit my ubuntu. what can i do
<ManDay> Can't find docky in the repos
<CShadowRun> devrim: ...what? 15 second boot?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, docky isn't in the repos.
<devrim> my take about 2 min
<CShadowRun> devrim: your having a laugh, you can't even get that on a high spec machine with SSD's
<ManDay> k
<CShadowRun> devrim: 2 minutes is fine for a reasonably old machine
<devrim> it is not old machine :)
<alex88> how can i change the kernel of my vps? there are no files in the /boot folder...and i don't know how to boot from newly installed kernels..
<CShadowRun> devrim: specs?
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, is the dock in the following screen part of screenlets? http://www.screenlets.org/images/f/f6/Screenshot.jpg
<`jpg> CShadowRun: Mine boots in Karmic in about 8 seconds from RAID0.
<Belserusk> test 123
<CShadowRun> `jpg: blimey, that's impressive
<CShadowRun> `jpg: what type of drives?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, I PM'd you the lines to add to your sources file.
<devrim> dual core 2 ghz
<devrim> 3 gb ram
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, the top part is the ubuntu dock. the rest is screenlets and cairo-dock or some other dock.
<VirusTB> Hola!
<^mNotIntelligent> c ya guys
 * bleah hy
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, so the dock at the bottom is not screenlets work?
<ManDay> darn
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, it looks like cairo-dock.
<VirusTB> How do i get the netowrk settings?
<ManDay> ok thanks
<VirusTB>  its not in my top dock anymore?
<VirusTB>  i want to connect to a wifi in my area, but the icon isnt there anymore :(
<devrim> CShadowRun> what is normal startup time for new machine
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, here is my older screenie. http://uppix.net/3/3/3/5242e4b1707106f39234fba41f26b.png
<CShadowRun> devrim: i get about a minute and my machine is about twice the power of yours
<CShadowRun> devrim: also you may just have a slow HD :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> CShadowRun, my install boots in about 15 seconds.
<devrim> :)
<CShadowRun> >.<
<VirusTB> How do i get the netowrk settings?
<VirusTB>  its not in my top dock anymore?
<CShadowRun> I guess i should shutup then, i thought ubuntu was slower than that
<CShadowRun> lol
<smknight> anybody with an thinkpad x60 here experiencing crashes when trying to use an external display? :x
<VirusTB> How do i get the netowrk settings?
<Ersoy> ibuclaw, p:~$ dvgrab
<Ersoy> Error: no camera exists
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, whats the think in the upper left corner? just desktop icons?
<dn5> i have a problem with compiling source.. i downloaded conky and now when i type ./configure its ok, but then when i try make i dont know what to type.. please help me...
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, that is my open applications
<Zedde> Sorry but I think I'm gona leav this channel , to much spam
<ManDay> part of screenlets?
<SpaceGhostC2C> dn5, you need to paste the output to pastebin and link it here.
<devrim> CShadowRun: my  ubuntu 9.04 was faster. it was about 25 sec to boot
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, That, or cairo-dock
<s3r3n1t7> Hey guys, there's a "glitch" that has been bugging me for quite a while and is basically the only reason why I'm reluctant to fully switch over ... Every so many time, from a few seconds to a few minutes, a '4' is typed. It'll trigger whatever would have happened if i typed it myself and thus far, I'm still not aware of what caused it.
<Dr_Willis> dn5:  conky is in the repos.
<ManDay> ok, i just intalled cairo dock
<ManDay> i think im served
<ManDay> thanks :)
<CShadowRun> devrim: i dunno, maybe try nosplash and taking off quiet in the boot so you can see what's going on
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, Let me know if you need any help
<dn5> conky-1.7.2/
<dn5> conky-1.7.2/AUTHORS
<dn5> conky-1.7.2/configure
<dn5> conky-1.7.2/autogen.sh
<dn5> conky-1.7.2/configure.ac
<FloodBot4> dn5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dn5> conky-1.7.2/README
<ManDay> I will, thanks SpaceGhostC2C
<SpaceGhostC2C> !pastebin | dn5
<ubottu> dn5: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<alex88> ok i'll change question, if the kernel is chosen by xen host and my /boot is empty can i install grub to sub-boot?
<devrim> CShadowRun : mayby should i reinstall ubuntu?
<paschu> Guys, I have an netbook and it says that the wifi is connected, but i cant receive data
<CShadowRun> devrim: i really don't know, it's up to you.
<devrim> thank
<`jpg> devrim: That's reasonably easy to do while preserving your settings.
<`jpg> Either back up your home drive or move it to a dedicated mount point.
<devrim> jpg: i just have to make backup my email and doc and its all :)
<paschu> Guys, I have an netbook and it says that the wifi is connected, but i cant receive data, what to do?
<devrim> Jpg: all the settings ... its fun part of that :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> !patience | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<paschu> But i feel ignored
<`jpg> devrim: Fair enough. ;)
<`jpg> paschu: For one you can try ifconfig.
<SpaceGhostC2C> paschu, remember this is community support. we might not know how to help you so we don't reply because we don't want to waste our time or yours. Just post it occasionally, not every ten seconds.
<alex88> can inittab change kernel to be booted??
<s3r3n1t7> Hey guys, there's a "glitch" that has been bugging me for quite a while and is basically the only reason why I'm reluctant to fully switch over ... Every so many time, from a few seconds to a few minutes, a '4' is typed. It'll trigger whatever would have happened if i typed it myself and thus far, I'm still not aware of what caused it.
<`jpg> Ifconfig will print out settings and infomation related to your network adapters.
<ZORG2> Problem with Imagick on Ubuntu 8.04. $image->getImagePixelColor(3, 5)->getColor() returns various VALUES on WinXP and UBUNTU
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, sounds like a silly script. Rather funny, but other than that I am not sure.
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, if it was a script, it wouldn't happen on a LiveCD would it? I've tried booting it, and it still happens there ...
<dAlfa89_> Dr_Willis: Right, KDE is working, unfortunately GNOME isn't, it won't let me log in, it seems GNOME as a whole is b0rked ):
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  You Broke Gnome. :) shame on you.
<Chesnut> Is it possible to stop window effects on certain applications?
<alex88> fuck
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, it sounds funny at first, but if you're programming and a 4 is typed in the middle of a line, it gets annoying after the first 5 hours.
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, is your keyboard compatible? Does it work fine in other environments?
<dAlfa89_> Dr_Willis: I know, it makes me sad ): Should I just purge GNOME and start again?
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  guess ya could.
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  not sure of the best way to do that however
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, yup, all plugged equipment works fine on another pc and laptop, it even happens on a clean boot with nothing connected (internet, USB stuff, etc)
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, I do code, so I can understand your frusteration. have you looked into issues like your own?
<dAlfa89_> Dr_Willis: sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop? I installed Kubuntu-desktop as my backup, which I'm using
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, Has it always been an issue? Have you seen if ubuntu has any information on your specific keyboard? Have you tried it with different keyboards?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<Dr_Willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ZORG2> What with my UBUNTU PROBLEM&&&
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, tried different keyboards and such, and from what I've gathered so far it really sends an IO signal which types a 4. Haven't found any other problems like mine, though i have been searching.
<ZORG2> ?????
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, it can even select things if typing a 4 would have normally selected those
<s3r3n1t7> makes me feel haunted ...
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, And this doesn't happen in other OS's?
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, sorry if I seem to be asking you questions redundantly. I'm trying to find where your issue lies.
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, well the only other OS i have is Windows, and it works just fine in there ... hence i'm still stuck coding in there .... and questions are just fine, i'll answer them as good as i can
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, do you have any clues about s3r3n1t7's problem?
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, i have tried previous versions as well, the same happens there as well.
<Dr_Willis> not been paying attention. but thers been others with 9.10 usb device issues.. or his pc is haunted
<Chesnut> Is it possible to stop those fancy window effects on certain applications windows?
<s3r3n1t7> tempted to make it haunted .... but that doesn't much solve the issue ...
<SpaceGhostC2C> Chesnut,  yes look at the compizconfig-settings-manager
<Chesnut> I do not have compiz, methinks.
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, I'm going with haunted
<Dr_Willis> compiz does the fancy effects... no compiz - no effects
<SpaceGhostC2C> Chesnut, what is your window decorator?
<Dr_Willis> unless you are using KDE :)
<Chesnut> *Shrugs* The default one. Using Gnome.
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, any chance to exorcise the hauntings?
<dn5> how i can disconnect from a channel on irc?
<dAlfa89_> dn5: /part
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, I'm praying to google right now.
<SpaceGhostC2C> dn5,  /leave or just find a X somewhere.
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, i'm still doing the same ... _O_ let's pray to the gods of knowledge to answer our prayers and take these ghosts from us
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, you will have to excuse me, i'm in a funny and happy mood ...
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, the only god I know starts with G and ends in oogle. It seems that Google is being fussy. Do you have your keyboard model?
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, G15, first generation (the one with blue lights)
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, I for one make mine put on sexy underwear.
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, wish i could make mine do it ... but it somehow keeps falling right through it, it just doesn't stick
<Dr_Willis> My logitech G15 keyboard with the lcd - works fine for me last i was using it on 9.10
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, any more of this and we'll be getting rather dirty.
<Dr_Willis> i even used the lcd for clocks and stuff :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, I'm saving my pennies for the optimus keyboard thingy. With all the shiny.
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, mine works just fine, it's that "magic" typing ...
<daedra> anyone use the software Oregano? it is circuit board drawing software.. but with very little documentation out there
<paschu> Hey guys, where can i find the default icons?
<daedra> no man pages
<sixtila> please recommend me an easy tutorial to read remote xml file in PHP
<daedra> sixtila: ask in #PHP
<daedra> sixtila: also, google and php.net
<SpaceGhostC2C> paschu, you'll need to be a lot more specific. Which icons are you referring to?
<paschu> SpaceGhostC2C, Icons for folders
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, haven't looked at those, i'm very happy with my G15 (which works fine in windows btw)
<Chesnut> Where do I find that option to turn compiz off on certain applications in CGSM?
<Chesnut> CCS.*
<Chesnut> CCSM.*
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | Chesnut
<ubottu> Chesnut: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SpaceGhostC2C> Chesnut, look around it's in there, I promise.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Chesnut, look for window decorations
<Feyd> Hi, I have 1 paration (1 hd) with windows 7 on it, is it possible to install ubutu in dual mode without reinstalling my windows again?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Feyd, yessir Mister Ruatha sir.
<Feyd> SpaceGhostC2C: how?
<mefiX> hey guys ;) i have 3 minor kernel releases in my /boot (2.6.32-[14-16]) which kinda messes up grub, how can i clean up that the ubuntu-way? (i am coming from archlinux originally)
<paschu> Where can i find the default icons for the shortcuts on my desktop?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Just install and resize your windows partition if you need to put it on the same drive.
<SpaceGhostC2C> paschu: try /usr/share/pixmaps
<Dr_Willis> Feyd:  i would suggest using windows to resize yur windwos install. and leave a section of the HD unallocated. then boot the ubuntu cd and start the ubuntu installer
<Feyd> ubuntu installtion knows how to do that with out destryoing any data?
<SpaceGhostC2C> mefiX, you can try sudo apt-get remove linux-kernel-headers-blahblah
<Dr_Willis> Feyd:  it CAN - but the windows resize tool is faster i find. by like 5x
<SpaceGhostC2C> Feyd, you can do it if you shrink your windows partition. It won't hurt your data. But as always, backup first. (I've never backed up)
<Primo_pinguino> hello... I have a problema with my internet connection.. I use an USB stick... everythings works fine till today... I can connect but can't surf and navigate...
<SpaceGhostC2C> Primo_pinguino, we need a bit more information on what exactly has gone awry.
<wookienz> hi, i havea  cron job that logs into my websrver every night and pulls down certain files. It is getting about half way through all the files and stopping. Always the same amount every time. What log file would contain why it is terminating the transfer?
<portn0k> Primo_pinguino: "use a usb stick"?  for what?  your internets?
<Primo_pinguino> Yes I use an USB stick... from Vodafone...
<Primo_pinguino> for connect to internet...
<grawity> wookienz: Everything that your script outputs, will be emailed to you (local mail - usually /var/mail/$USER)
<mimis> hi, does anyone know how can i forward tcp and udp ports of amule using firestarter?
<SpaceGhostC2C> mimis, why not have your router forward the ports? I might be being stupid right now, if so please ignore me.
<Usebuntu> hello :)
<keyvan> i just moved from Windows to Linux
<keyvan> for the nth time...
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | Usebuntu
<ubottu> Usebuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Usebuntu> anyone knows where can i get support to xbox1 connecting to ubuntu machine?
<keyvan> and my strtok() commands are unrecognized by gcc.... other standard c++ functions are normal
<Primo_pinguino> In the registry I see a string that say that it is impossible to receive the IP and so a default one has been give
<keyvan> any idea what's going on ?
<mimis> SpaceGhostC2C: how can i forward the posrt of the router?
<wookienz> grawity: no mail app instlled unfort.
<SpaceGhostC2C> mimis: are you behind a router?
<mimis> SpaceGhostC2C: yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> wookienz, are you the system admin? If so, install one.
<SpaceGhostC2C> mimis, go to something like 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 in your web browser and look around.
<dAlfa89_> Dr_Willis: I'm back, unfortunately. I tried purging GDM and ubuntu-desktop and reinstalling to no avail, I don't know what's wrong, I'm stuck with KDE now ):
<grawity> wookienz: Then cron probably defaults to storing the message manually.
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  You can login to gnome from the KDM login manager? or does gnome fail to start  if you try?
<grawity> wookienz: Anyway, if you have absolutely no mail set up, redirect the output to file - I guess you're familiar with bash's ">& file.log", add it to crontab.
<SpaceGhostC2C> wookienz, why don't you just output all the info into a file seperated by date?
<dAlfa89_> Dr_Willis: Fails, KDE is the only working one
<g9g> hello guys, I made and upgrade to a server machine from 9.04 to 9.10 and all data is ok, but if I try to boot from the new kernel the boot stop with a ctrl+D  to reboot option or drop to root shell to recover
<wookienz> grawity:  no im not familar but ill have a look at it, great idea.
<grawity> wookienz: Eh, I meant "> file.log"
<dAlfa89_> Dr_Willis: It registers that my login is correct, just drops back to KDM
<grawity> wookienz: > redirects output to a file; >& redirects error messages too.
<wookienz> cool!
<grawity> wookienz: So just put ">& ~/myscript.log" to the end of your crontab entry.
<dinosaurvskitten> I usually use cron for recurring things, but is there something more suited for one-time things? Say I want something to be run at 23:45 only today...
<jrib> dinosaurvskitten: at
<grawity> dinosaurvskitten: 'at'
<g9g> that means the hdd are breaked? Can I make something to recover my hard drive without lose anything? what should I do ?
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  try the failsafe/terminal session and see if you can run 'gnome-session - look for error messages
<dinosaurvskitten> jrib / grawity: thanks
<dAlfa89_> Dr_Willis: Failsafe fails, funnily enough, I'll be right back
<wookienz> grawity: added in, will await with interest thelog file.
<SpaceGhostC2C> dAlfa89_, but it fails in the safest manner posible.
<wookienz> thanks BTW
<paschu> Can i create a diagram, which is on my desktop and that shows me how much ram is used atm?
<tava> ciao
<jrib> paschu: check out conky
<MikeChelen> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<raven_> hi - EVOLUTION: what is the command i have to put into a application that does not open evolution itself but a new mail?
<allister> Hi there, I installed ubuntu-desktop on a 8.04 and have problems adding a user which can login and carry out administrative tasks. I added a user with useradd and ALL = (ALL) ALL to myusername in the sudoers file. I cant login, a windows pops up and tells me something about the home directory
<jenda> Hello. How do I return icons to the desktop after "pkill nautilus"?
<MikeChelen> allister: try adding new users through the system -> admin -> users utility
<jrib> jenda: start nautilus
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, did you manage to use the network-manager with the wifi-applet of cairo-dock?
<scriptwarlock> hello anybdy knows why ipmasq is not in the repo for ubuntu 9.10?
<dAlfa89_> Dr_Willis: gnome-session: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_dgettext
<Chesnut> Anyone here has played TM Nations with Wine?
<allister> i dont have a gui yet, i installed 8.04 server and after that added ubuntu-desktop
<ZORG2> You Speaking A LOT
<grawity> wookienz: Oh... another thing. Have you tried running the script manually?
<ZORG2> !!
<wookienz> grawity: not with the new appended log bit.
<grawity> allister: "useradd" probably hasn't created the homedir.
<jenda> One a related note - what's likely to be the reason for any nautilus windows to grey out to "not responding" after nearly any activity in them (e.g., I open my home folder, double click a subfolder, but when I try a third, or to delete a file)
<MikeChelen> allister: ubuntu-desktop should install gnome
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, I don't use the wifi-applet. It's rather buggy.
<jenda> jrib: if that's a command, then "start: unknown job: nautilus"
<Dr_Willis> dAlfa89_:  well ya got a clue as to whats failing it seems
<paschu> how to install conky???
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  sudo apt-get install conky
<ManDay> ok thanks. SpaceGhostC2C any idea how i can make the default-background-plane smaller?
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  or use the pacakge manager guis
<allister> thats correct. when i restart the server after that i see the login screen but cant login. Which command should i use to create a home dir then instead of only useradd
<grawity> jenda: 'start' is a word, 'nautilus' is the command
<Dr_Willis> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 64 kB
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, in reference to?
<ManDay> huh?
<ManDay> I want to make it smaller
<Guest17499> Anyone know where the application installer is located and named in kubuntu netnbook remix?
<jenda> grawity: ok, that worked :) thanks
<ManDay> it currently is at leat 60px wide
<paschu> Dr_Willis, yea yea, but how to install?
<paschu> Where to download?
<jenda> grawity: I thought it only opened my home folder that way.
<jrib> jenda: I mean start a new "nautilus" process
<s3r3n1t7> SpaceGhostC2C, may i ask if your prayers to Google have been answered?
<raven_> which command opens a new-mail-window when evolution already is started?
<SpaceGhostC2C> paschu open a terminal and do this command. sudo apt-get install conky
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  sudo apt-get install conky   <--------------------- DOES install it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> s3r3n1t7, alas, they have not.
<jenda> jrib: got it thanks.
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  you are thinking in windows 'ways' of doiing things. :)
<khensthoth> paschu: In terminal: sudo apt-get install conky-all
<MikeChelen> allister: try logging in to your existing user account before creating a new one
<khensthoth> paschu: Note that conky is HIGHLY configurable, but all those configurations are text based.
<allister> ubuntu doesnt allow to login with root and thats the only user created when installing a server... i guess
<paschu> Dr_Willis, Done, what now?
<MikeChelen> !root | allister
<ubottu> allister: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  go to the conky homepage and read its docs is a good idea.
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  run it with 'conky &'
<[fade]> hello, any solution for 9.10 freezing after 30-60 minutes?
<ManDay> Ah! SpaceGhostC2C, I just tried to enable the "systray" applet, then it said something about stealing my systray and since then my systray is gone!
<MikeChelen> allister: there is another user account created during install besides root, use that to login
<aprilhare_> hello
<portn0k> *cough* single user mode *cough*
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, that's what you wanted. Make sure in the settings for the screenlet/desklet/whatever that you have it all set up.
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, but it didnt come back when i disabled it?
<aprilhare_> running sun virtualbox; getting error "Failed to start the virtual machine Windoze 95. VirtualBox can't operate in VMX root mode. Please disable the KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot (VERR_VMX_IN_VMX_ROOT_MODE)."
<xxtripxx> hello
<ManDay> how do i get my systray back to gnome-panel( just in case ) ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Not sure mate. You can restart your gnome-session
<paschu> How to open conky
<portn0k> aprilhare_: what exactly do you need help with?
<llutz> aprilhare_: sudo modprobe -r kvm
<xxtripxx> I need to add a repository but I'm not doing something right here is the code "#
<xxtripxx>     * deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian jaunty non-free
<xxtripxx> "
<scriptwarlock> conky doesnt autostart in ubuntu 9.10
<MikeChelen> allister: also try the "adduser" command
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  no * at the starters
<paschu> How to open conky?
<aprilhare_> portn0k: want to get things going again :)
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  run it from a terminal 'conky &'
<SpaceGhostC2C> paschu: in a terminal do this: conky *
<aprilhare_> llutz: sudo modprobe -r kvm gives FATAL: Module kvm is in use.
<SpaceGhostC2C> conky&
<aprilhare_> now i don't remember starting kvm
<aldur> any one about?
<portn0k> aprilhare_: rmmod kvm?
<xxtripxx> this is what i get when i run the above code "bash: deb: command not found"
<MikeChelen> xxtripxx: try removing # and *
<llutz> aprilhare_: then disload all depending modules too
<paschu> It says: Conky: command not found
<sivang> can anybody please send me the top panel confi file ? I deleted it accidently :)
<sivang> or paste it ratehr
<sivang> :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> !pastebin | xxtripxx
<ubottu> xxtripxx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  its NOT a command you type. Ite an entry in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<sivang> ah wait! I can create a new user and copy it from there
<MikeChelen> xxtripxx: sources.list is read by using "sudo apt-get update"
<khensthoth> xxtripxx: You need to add it through Third Party Repository in Software Sources
<bhuvi> how to remove unwanted software from startup in ubuntu9.10
<dAlfa89_> !startup | bhuvi
<ubottu> bhuvi: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<khensthoth> bhuvi: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<paschu> How to change the color of the text and how to make conky transparent?
<aprilhare_> sudo rmmod kvm_intel
<aprilhare_> that'll do it? :)
<MikeChelen> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<SpaceGhostC2C> xxtripxx, open up /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor. Here is a easybutton for it: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and past the line starting with "deb" at the end.
<portn0k> paschu: have you even tried googling for any of this, or do you just want answers spoonfed to you
<hammit> anyone know the status of xen in 9.10 karmic?
<aldur> guys I acidently removed the sound icon from the top nav bar and now my screen flasshs for 2 minutes then stops but no menus work now y ideas how to manually add the sound widget
<paschu> portn0k, im too lazy to google this
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  go to the conky homepage.. and read the conky docs
<cousteau> hi, I have a ttf font with embedded bitmaps and it looks pixeled. Is there a way to override embedded bitmaps and use only the vector shapes?
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  or give up on conky
<wookienz> what is a linux active directory equiv?
<portn0k> paschu: maybe were too lazy to answer you
<portn0k> wookienz: `pwd`?
<SpaceGhostC2C> paschu, there is no easy button for life my friend. Here is where I was my hands of you, good luck.
<xxtripxx> thank you very much
<wookienz> portn0k: with a GUI preferably - no nothign abut AD for linux adn less about AD for windows
<KEFIR> hi guys, could anyone tell me what do these fields mean
<portn0k> heh, i live in the terminal
<cousteau> the font works well on Qt apps, but it's aliased
<raven_> which command opens a new-mail-window when evolution already is started?
<cousteau> *it's "aliased" on gtk ones
<MikeChelen> aldur: right click, add to panel?
<KEFIR> I need to give 777 permitions to some directories but it seems I do it wrong
<llutz> wookienz: ldap
<bhuvi> i removed some of the softwares from it,but the system->administration->services menu as in previous versions of ubuntu are missing where to find it
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info ldap | wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz: Package ldap does not exist in karmic
<VCoolio> paschu: http://conky.linux-hardcore.com/ and http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html should get you going
<portn0k> KEFIR: what command are you issuing
<MikeChelen> bhuvi: it's called "startup applications" in 9.10
<paschu> I've read the documentation from the conky homepage but i still dont know what to do
<KEFIR> sudo chmod 777 directory
<MikeChelen> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ldap | wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz: please see above
<KEFIR> but not shure if I need to write directory/*
<wookienz> cheers.
<portn0k> perhaps it needs to be reclusive? try adding the -R flag
<SpaceGhostC2C> paschu, you have conky installed.
<KEFIR> thanks
<KEFIR> a lot
<VCoolio> paschu: for transparancy add this to your conky config: own_window_transparent yes
<khensthoth> bhuvi: And have a look at a software called Boot Up Manager (sudo apt-get install bum)
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  trheres no way you read the docs..  i spent weeks reading/learning all about conky and how to configure it
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  you make a conky config .conkyrc that does what you want.  and run conky. theres examples all over the homepage/internet
<aldur> guys I acidently removed the sound icon from the top nav bar and now my screen flasshs for 2 minutes then stops but no menus work now y ideas how to manually add the sound widget
<paschu> VCoolio, Where is the config?
<bhuvi> but there was a system->preferences->sessions in 9.04 and startup applications resemble similar to that
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  my own are at -> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  make one in your home directory
<raven_> which command opens a new-mail-window when evolution already is started?
<VCoolio> paschu: did you do anything with conky yet? by default conky uses it's own config; you can create a default ~/.conkyrc with this command: "conky -C > ~/.conkyrc"
<scriptwarlock> conky doesnt autostart even it is added in the add startup application
<paschu> VCoolio, i installed conky 5 minutes before
<KEFIR> portn0k how do I check if it has effect? my php engine keeps showing errors
<portn0k> scriptwarlock: mind your nick and write a bash script for /etc/init.d
<Dr_Willis> conky and gnome - takes a little extra work. You need to have conky wait about 10 sec after gnome startss befr you run conky
<VCoolio> paschu: ok, see above, also "conky --help" in terminal would have told you that; also "man conky" can be instructive
<portn0k> KEFIR: ls -al /directory, check the files flags
<portn0k> KEFIR: but chmod is not likely to fail
<scriptwarlock> portnock, what about my nick isnt it nice?..lol...hmmm thats new to me
<portn0k> by that i mean lie to you
<MouseConfused> Dr_Willis: Why are the linux updates slow today :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> MouseConfused, maybe you need a new mirror?
<portn0k> scriptwarlock: i figured it had something to do with bash scripts for some reasdon
<MikeChelen> MouseConfused: update manager can select the fastest mirror for you
<MikeChelen> aldur: what refreshing bar do you mean?
<scriptwarlock> portn0k, so the script wont reside in home anymore?
<SpaceGhostC2C> MouseConfused, luckily I know where I live in comparison to the distance to the nearest mirror.
<MouseConfused> yeah I need to change it.
<portn0k> scriptwarlock: http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/Writing_Init_Scripts
<MouseConfused> SpaceGhostC2C: Lucky you !
<SpaceGhostC2C> MouseConfused, well, look for a mirror closer to you.
<scriptwarlock> portn0k, ah ok that maybe the answer thanks...i was used to previous ubuntu
<khensthoth> MouseConfused: You can use the Software Sources to automatically select the best server
<MikeChelen> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<portn0k> scriptwarlock: this is probably not the most efficient way to do this, but its hwo i do it, i dont use anything in the desktop environment but firefox and an irc client
 * MouseConfused isnt dumb was just bugging Dr_Willis  :(
<MikeChelen> thought !mirror might provide some useful info, but that is only about downloads, not updates
<SpaceGhostC2C> MouseConfused, I've found that khensthoth's solution doesn't select the nearest fastest mirror for me. But if you only want his opinion on the matter, you should ask him if you can pm him.
<KEFIR> portn0k: great thanks to you, it seems I managed to fix it
<Dr_Willis> they are not slow here.
<scriptwarlock> portn0k, k ty
<MouseConfused> I managed to find the best mirror site by pinging it lol
<bhuvi> khensthoth : as ubuntu 9.10 moved to upstart from init i heared that boot up manager wont be useful in 9.10
<portn0k> KEFIR: aye
<llutz> scriptwarlock: right place to start conky should be ~/.xinitrc / ~/.xsessionrc
<MouseConfused> Ireland works the best for me after Canada
<Dr_Willis> bhuvi:  its usefull for some things.. but not as much as it was
<khensthoth> bhuvi: Not too sure about that
<scriptwarlock> portn0k, ther i can save my scritps?
<xvii69> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> I have a 'start_conky.sh' script i use. that waits about 10 sec. then starts up the 3+ conky sessions i use
<SpaceGhostC2C> MouseConfused, that might not be the best method, as different servers are managing different load at different times, but if you're satisfied then, happy hacking.
<MouseConfused> Heh
<MouseConfused> Thanks
<portn0k> scriptwarlock: rim sure the link i posted can answer that, also: dont ignore llutz :o
<MouseConfused> SpaceGhostC2C: What you getting me for Christmas ?
<scriptwarlock> portn0k, yeah right
<SpaceGhostC2C> MouseConfused, children.
<MouseConfused> Ew.
<MouseConfused> That's a double no.
<xvii69> Need help Ubuntu 9.10 since upgrade can not play my DVD's plays my xvids fine just not .vob files any ideas?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C, please see my private message
<scriptwarlock> whats wrong with the network manager in ubuntu?
<scriptwarlock> got really problem for my icafe
<NUUd> help me pol\\\\???
<scriptwarlock> when doing the networking in ubuntu 9.10
<MouseConfused> Sudo nano /local/root.0 #no kids please. #I hate kids {{Alias:No Kids}}
<MouseConfused> sudo modprobe /local/root.0 O hate kids
<bhuvi> i see in bum that some services are activated(have a glowing bulb),but the check box is not checked next to it so i cannot disable it from there
<niko23> hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | MouseConfused
<ubottu> MouseConfused: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<j^> hi, something called update-desktop-database and now my mimecache does no longer list the default application first
<j^> grep application/pdf /usr/share/applications/defaults.list  /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<j^> /usr/share/applications/defaults.list:application/pdf=evince.desktop
<j^> /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache:application/pdf=gimp.desktop;pdfmod.desktop;evince.desktop;
<FloodBot4> j^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j^> anyone knows how to fix that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pastebin | j^
<SpaceGhostC2C> !pastebin | j^
<ubottu> j^: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MouseConfused> okay okay SpaceGhostC2C :(
<xvii69>  Need help Ubuntu 9.10 since upgrade can not play my DVD's plays my xvids fine just not .vob files any ideas?
<MouseConfused> bbl
<SpaceGhostC2C> MouseConfused, sorry mate, feel free to pm me silly stuff. I love it. But the ubuntu people don't like it in the general chat.
<niko23> use vlc
<j^> hehe, 2 lines and 10 bot lines responding about flood
<xvii69> does not work in vlc either
<ManDay> Helo! I just removed GDM and now when I boot up my computer I'm dropped into some very weird screen which looks like my monitor is broken and I can no absolutly NOTHING! I can find no way to do anything! What can I do?
<scriptwarlock> theonly way i did networking in ubuntu is removing the network manager
<portn0k> j^: inorite
<SpaceGhostC2C> j^ actually like five lines of text that should have been one, or a pastebin.
<portn0k> ManDay: you have no terminal?
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis: i see in bum that some services are activated(have a glowing bulb),but the check box is not checked next to it so i cannot disable it from there
<niko23> update your codec
<ManDay> no terminal no nothing portn0k
<portn0k> ManDay: hit escape on boot to bring up the grup menu, boot into single user mode, and apt-get install gdm <-- my reccomendation
<bhuvi> khensthoth: i see in bum that some services are activated(have a glowing bulb),but the check box is not checked next to it so i cannot disable it from there
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, you silly person. press CTRL + ALT + 1 then sign in
<portn0k> no display manager could be a bad thing
<j^> SpaceGhostC2C, of those 3 where written, sorry that i write to fast
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, let me know when you're there.
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, it doesnt work
<portn0k> SpaceGhostC2C: with what display manager
<ManDay> i tried
<portn0k> oh
<portn0k> hehe
<Dr_Willis> bhuvi:  bum dosetn handle upstart manag4ed services
<ManDay> absolutely NOTHING works
<Maiki> Hello, i have an Acer 5536G laptop, and when i connect externale speakers, it doesn't play through it.. any ideas?
<SpaceGhostC2C> portn0k, have you looked at virtual terminals ever?
<yangjia> hello,nice to meet you
<portn0k> SpaceGhostC2C: i misparsed your line
<SpaceGhostC2C> j^ the idea is you should probably put them all on one line or use pastebin.
<SpaceGhostC2C> portn0k, no worries.
<j^> SpaceGhostC2C, sure, next time, got any idea what broke the default mime thing though?
<khensthoth> bhuvi: I don't actually use the software. Sorry.
<yangjia> bye
<SpaceGhostC2C> j^, no idea friend. It's a quirky thing.
<ManDay> portn0k, I can't get into grub. i keep hitting esc like a lunatic but grub just skips me.
<ManDay> I try to install apt-get blindly as SpaceGhostC2C suggested
<xvii69>  i have updated the Lib that i know like libdvdcss2,nav4 and read also and tried reinstalling Totem-xine and vlc still does not want to play my DVD what am i missing?
<paschu> how to close conky?
<ManDay> nonetheless my monitor is virtually useless
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, you can't get any visual? Like nothing?
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis: how to remove remove extra startup items from upstart,i could not find any helpful docs from google
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, boot from a livecd and then cat your xorg.conf into a pastebin.
<coz_> xvii69,  did you run    *
<coz_>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
 * j^ tries to reboot
<llutz> paschu: killall conky
<Dr_Willis> theres the normal startup-manager tool in the menus somewher bhuvi  but thats for the desktop user. NOT system services
<Dr_Willis> bhuvi:  for upstart you move/remove the /etc/init/whatever file somewhere else i think.
<Dr_Willis> bhuvi:  theres no fancy tool for upstart Yet.
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, exactly: nothign. even getting into tty1 - only thing that changed is that my screen then went totally black instead of just looking like broken. anyway - i blindly installed gdm and now it works again \o/
<ManDay> crap, why can i not remove gdm with totally messing up?
<ManDay> *w/o
<paschu> How to close conky?
<coz_> xvii69,  also have you tried mplayer for your dvd's ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, what are you trying to do exactly
<xvii69> Coz:Nop... going to do that now..
<SpaceGhostC2C> paschu, you need to read people
<SpaceGhostC2C> paschu, you need to read people's responses to your questions.
<coz_> paschu,  did you try killall conky
<xvii69> Cox: yes i tried mplayer no go either..
<paschu> I had an dc
<paschu> I couldnt read your responses
<SpaceGhostC2C> paschu, it was before you dc.
<bhuvi> Dr_Willis: k thanks anyway
<coz_> xveinx,  well there are settings in mplayer to allow this also do you still have that installed?
<KEFIR> guys I'm trying to enable apache server to redirect from / to /index.php , for example, but it's not working. how to do it properly
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, remove gdm
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, why? Do you want to use a different environment? Like KDE?
<coz_> xvii69,  sorry  do you still have mplayer installed?
<SpaceGhostC2C> KEFIR, apache should do it automatically. I installed webmin to manage my apache from afar.
<ManDay> no, i simply dont like GDM
<ManDay> i want a simply tty login
<ManDay> why does it totally screw up my system when i remove gdm?
<xvii69> Coz: well after all the looking around it was your command worked:sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ManDay> shouldnt it just drop me into a promt?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ManDay, do you not want a GUI, or just no shiny login screen?
<KEFIR> SpaceGhostC2C: ok, thanks, ill make a look at this app
<coz_> xvii69,  if you still have mplayer installed open it up and right click the main window  go to Preferences
<ManDay> no gui at all
<oCean_> KEFIR: in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled, you can see the dir.conf enabled? That is where the various index files are mentioned
<coz_> xvii69,  ok  well we can set up mplayer now if you like
<sasori2501> hey all.  is there a way to kick start my wifi.  i restarted and now it doesnt pick up my wifi connections anymore ubu 9.04 nbr
<oCean_> KEFIR: like "DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml index.htm"
<titan__> Updated the kernel on my wifes computer and it needs me to re-run the NVIDIA graphics installer. I am at command prompt now, but when I try to run it, it gives me a permission denied. I believe this might be that the filesystem is currently mounted as read-only. How do I mount the filesystem as read/write assuming that my filesystem is on sda1?
<xvii69> coz:do u know why it did not install threw synaptic?
<KEFIR> hm I simply added these strings into httpd.conf and apache2.conf but after restart it had no effect
<coz_> xvii69, also if you want the person you are talking to to be alerted simply type the first few letters of the name  and hit tab to get the correct nick   this way the text in the person's irc client should turn red or highlighted
<LetsGo67> What is the easiest way to set up remote connection across the Internet with SSH in Ubuntu IceWM?
<KEFIR> maybe I shouldn't write <ifModule> tags there
<coz_> xvii69,  which did not install via synaptic?
<oCean_> KEFIR: there is no need to change httpd.conf.
<KEFIR> okay, ill check that file you said
<Dr_Willis> LetsGo67:  what doies icewm have to do with it? open up a terminal, ssh remoteipmachine
<KEFIR> thanks
<coz_> xvii69,  if you want more info on this stuff you can google   ubuntu restricted formats
<oCean_> KEFIR: see/use the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled and/or modules-enabled and/or conf.d etc. The httpd.conf is just your basic config
<Dr_Willis> LetsGo67:  unless you want some other type of remote connection
<LetsGo67> Dr_Willis: I want the IceWM machine to be the server.
<xvii69> coz_, yea for sure on the mplayer
<om26er> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<coz_> xvii69,  ok open that up and right click main window and go to preferences
<Dr_Willis> LetsGo67:  Icewm has nothing to do with being a 'server' Unless you are referiong to being a vncdesktop server. Install the services you want to serve
<urlwolf> updates brought a new kernel, and my non-free nvidia drivers need to be reinstalled
<KEFIR> oh okay, thanks a lot, i have some experience under windows, but here it's a bit different I see)
<om26er> !register | om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<xvii69> coz_, k next
<coz_> xvii69,  go under the "Video" tab and choose   xv  X11/Xv
<titan__> Updated the kernel on my wifes computer and it needs me to re-run the NVIDIA graphics installer. I am at command prompt now, but when I try to run it, it gives me a permission denied. I believe this might be that the filesystem is currently mounted as read-only. How do I mount the filesystem as read/write assuming that my filesystem is on sda1?
<oCean_> KEFIR: by default, the index.php should be used as index, if it exists. Alternatively you could add "DirectoryIndex index.php" to your /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default (if that is the site you are working on)
<xvii69> coz_, already done
<urlwolf> I'm in a console. if I try to stop gdm it says:  unknown instance, but nvidia drivers say there's X running and I should stop
<LetsGo67> Dr_Willis: I tried to read the tutorials, they are confusing.
<coz_> xvii69,  then under "Codecs & demuxer" tab for video codec family = FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family and for audio codec family =  MPEG layer-2, layer-3
<LetsGo67> Dr_Willis: this is all new to me
<Dr_Willis> you are not being clear on what you are wanting to do  either
<urlwolf> I tried the init.d script, no way to stop gdm
<portn0k> urlwolf: chmod -x gdm
<coz_> xvii69,   close and then reopen mplayer for that to take effect
<Dr_Willis> urlwolf:  try sudo service gdm stop
<portn0k> urlwolf: chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm ***
<urlwolf> portn0k, unknown instance
<roio> hi al
<portn0k> urlwolf: your console will not give you taht error
<xvii69> coz_, ok done
<andre> Is anyone having an issue with pulseaudio where the volume doesn't actually change, it just mutes itself at about 20%, any lower and its completely silent, any higher and its loud and doesn't change
<LetsGo67> Dr_Willis: The IceWM computer is the server.  I want it secured with SSH.  I want to be able to access it over the Internet using Windows.
<coz_> xvii69,   that should effectively allow mplayer to play dvd's
<roio> 1 question
<KEFIR> oCean_:  do I need to use tags like <IfModule dir_module> there?
<urlwolf> ok chmod -x done
<urlwolf> then?
<xvii69> coz_, gives me error warning MVs no available
<sasori2501> hey all.  is there a way to kick start my wifi.  i restarted and now it doesnt pick up my wifi connections anymore
<Dr_Willis> LetsGo67:  if you want ssh access.. then install the sshd server/service -  then you can use putty and winscp and xming on windows to access the server
<oCean_> KEFIR: you could, but since that is loaded by default, it is not required
<coz_> xvii69,  yeah you can ignore that  mplayer has been doing that for some time and I have not found the solution
<portn0k> urlwolf: i was under the impression you didnt want it to start ever, now i would reboot, but.. if you want to re-enable it, chmod +x /etc/init.d/gdm
<KEFIR> okay, I expected that)
<urlwolf> still, stop:unknown instance
<LetsGo67> Dr_Willis: with SSH can I still use graphic apps?
<coz_> xvii69,   it works here regardless of that error    maybe on an #mplayer channel the fix can be effected or maybe googling it
<titan__> How do I mount my ext4 filesystem on sda1 as read/write from the terminal?
<xvii69> coz_, thanxs alot works now
<urlwolf> portn0k, I want to reinstall my nvidia drivers
<LetsGo67> Sorry Dr_Willis it crashed.
<coz_> xvii69,   very cool :)
<jrib> titan__: there's nothing special you have to do.  Just mount it as usual: mount <block device> <mount point>
<portn0k> titan__: `mount /dev/sda1 /path/to/mountpoint`
<urlwolf> but they don't like that there's X running already, and I cannot stop gdm
<portn0k> urlwolf: what i told you will not do that, disregard what i said
<Dr_Willis> LetsGo67:  you can install 'xming' on the windows box and get it set where  the linux apps appear on the windows machine via ssh - yes
<shrikant> after installing private cloud whiile installtion can i install public cloud
<titan__> jrib. portn0k, I am in recovery mode right now working on the graphics, I believe it is mounted as read-only. I need to mount it as read/write.
<LetsGo67> Dr_Willis: okay, then how do I start SSH on the IceWM box, please?
<jrib> titan__: why are you in recovery mode working on graphics?
<urlwolf> I'm following tutorials, but gdm: unknown service is stopping me
<TheLizardKing__> pfff
<TheLizardKing__> ca m'a fait planté
<TheLizardKing__> bandede fils de pute
<Dr_Willis> LetsGo67:  install the ssh service
<paschu> How can I delete empathy and replace it with pidgin? Everytime i want to delete the empathy package it says that it also have to remove ubuntu desktop.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<titan__> jrib, I updated the kernel and the NVidia graphics need to be redone because I have drivers not in the ubuntu repository installed.
<lint> hi, is it possible to change the login window theme?
<jrib> titan__: you should use dkms
<portn0k> lint: the new gdm is hard to do that from what i hear, if not next to impossible, i.e. it doesnt allow themeing
<titan__> jrib, typed it, no verbose output. What now?
<jrib> titan__: typed what?
<urlwolf> If applying recommended updates (new kernel) will kill your guI for good and getting it back requires command line work, we are far from reaching mainstream desktop users...
<paschu> Somebody said something? I had an disconnect ... again
<titan__> jrib, dkms
<jrib> titan__: I didn't tell you to type dkms.  I told you to look into using dkms
<jrib> titan__: or better yet, just use the ubuntu drivers.  Anyway, just pass -o rw,remount to mount if you want to mount sda read-write
<Guest18757> Hi everyone! I have some questions about the server-version of ubuntu. I dont want to interupt the conversation here, so if anyone has time to help me just pm :)
<titan__> jrib, thanks
<portn0k> Guest18757: just ask here
<portn0k> Guest18757: thats the channels purpose
<Guest18757> Okey!
<om26er> installed wubi a few days ago. worked fine. today updated system and a new kernel update came now ubuntu won't boot. bash:grub opens
<urlwolf> how do I force shutdown X?
 * om26er gotta reboot
<jrib> urlwolf: why?
<llutz> urlwolf: sudo killall X
<urlwolf> because sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop says: gdm unknown service
<jrib> urlwolf: why do you want to shut down X...
<baytes> urlwolf: ctrl+alt+f1 then sudo killall X
<urlwolf> X no process found
<portn0k> urlwolf: `ps aux | grep X`
<KEFIR> oCean_: how to enable mod_rewrite here?
<KEFIR> or it's enabled by default?
<jrib> urlwolf: you're likely doing something the hard way.  Tell us what you want to accomplish
<portn0k> urlwolf: is anything returned?
<urlwolf> portn0k, no
<llutz> urlwolf: no X running though
<oCean_> KEFIR: you can enable/disable modules by using a2enmod / a2dismod
<urlwolf> I applied rec updates, then rebooted
<KEFIR> oh okay
<louise> openoffice writer is crashing on me without leaveing any meaningful error message. How can I launch it in a way that when it crashes it would generate a backtrace?
<urlwolf> then ubuntu is in X failsafe
<KEFIR> thanks
<urlwolf> I had to rerun the installer for Nvidia drivers last time
<urlwolf> im on a text console
<oCean_> KEFIR: your command would be "a2enmod rewrite" (and restart apache)
<portn0k> louise: from the command line, im not sure if the verbosity (-v) flag will have any effect
<urlwolf> but nvidia installer says there's X running and cannot install
<SpaceGhostC2C> louise: how are you?
<jrib> urlwolf: are you using the drivers provided by ubuntu in System -> Hardware Drivers?
<paschu> how can i remove to entry for empathy in the menu of the little message thing :D
<urlwolf> no, the non-free ones from nvidia
<Guest18757> So i got a spare computer, and im thinkin im going to use it as a server for storing my music/film. I want to stream it trough my router on my windows-comps and be able to acces the server trough a browser/ftp-client anywhere. I also want to be able to control with like VNC from my pc, over the router. Is all this possible? Im quite the linux-noob, and dont want to learn it :)
<jrib> urlwolf: the ones in Hardware Drivers are also the non-free ones.
<darkasmodey> Hi, all!
<portn0k> Guest18757: look into mythbuntu
<urlwolf> I dl them from envidia
<louise> portn0k: ok.. I will give that a shot.
<portn0k> its also available from aptitude
<urlwolf> it's in Downloads
<jrib> urlwolf: if you use the Hardware Drivers ones then you won't have the issue you are currently having
<darkasmodey> How i can do autologin in terminal mode?
<Guest18757> portn0k: i kinda know what mythbuntu is, but i dont want to stream it to a tv, just to my other comps.
<sasori2501> hey all.  is there a way to kick start my wifi.  i restarted and now it doesnt pick up my wifi connections anymore
<paschu> how can i remove to entry for empathy in the menu of the little message thing :D
<urlwolf> jrib, ok, but how do I get back to normal?
<frogzoo> sasori2501: options in network-manager
<portn0k> Guest18757: mythbuntu will do that also
<khensthoth> paschu: Right click the Ubuntu icon, Edit Menu.
<urlwolf> rebooting givesme a crappy X screen saying someting about defauls
<portn0k> Guest18757: think of it as an ubuntu media server
<SpaceGhostC2C> Good night everyone.
<anon423> i use:         sed -n '/<!-- start content -->/,/<\/div>/p'
<portn0k> since thats what it is
<paschu> khensthoth, Its not in the main menu
<Guest18757> portn0k: i just want to view the files in my networking sharing center. that's possible too? And the ftp-acces?
<jrib> urlwolf: then use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers ?
<louise> portn0k: no effect
<anon423> sorry wrong window
<portn0k> Guest18757: just ant to view the files?  id just use samba shares
<baytes> Guest18757: if you dont want to go with mythbuntu, you can just install either the desktop or server version of ubuntu and then install the services you would like, ftp, ssh, etc
<urlwolf> I'm logging in in low graphics mode
<khensthoth> paschu: In the mail-like Indicator Applet?
<paschu> khensthoth, I guess yes
<Guest18757> baytes: is that hard to to?
<baytes> Guest18757, file sharing is almost the same in ubuntu as windows
<portn0k> louise: dont kno wwhat to tell you, i use vi for editing ;x
<khensthoth> paschu: Let me search for it. As far as I know though, you'd have to remove empathy.
<daedra> louise: strace openoffice
<urlwolf> searching drivers brings v185, I had v 190 installed
<Kudi> half of the time when i exit out of firefox i have to close it again with htop how can i close it one time properly
<Guest18757> baytes: okey! but the server version, it has no graphics, right? Mayby its better i start of with normal version
<Kudi> i use openbox by the way
<jrib> urlwolf: so?
<louise> daedra: thanks. Wilco
<baytes> Guest18757, you would just do the regular install and then sudo apt-get install ssh samba. then you'll be able to browse your window shares from ubuntu and be able to view your ubuntu shares on windows
<paschu> khensthoth, But when i want to remove the package it says that it have to remove "ubuntu-desktop"
<daedra> wilco?
<LetsGo67> Thank you Dr_Willis
<daedra> ahh will comply
<baytes> Guest18757,no it has a GUI (graphics) it just offers you the options during the install to install the servers services (apache(http), ssh, etc,)
<Guest18757> baytes: okey :D Can i acces it trough VNC-like programs?
<daedra> copy
<urlwolf> why, when I install important security updates (linux-image, etc) it kills my nvidia settings?
<daedra> lol
<portn0k> Guest18757: if you set it up as such
<khensthoth> paschu: If you know what you are doing, removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't really matter. It's removed on my system, but I don't recommend doing it.
<baytes> Guest18757, yes you can. remote desktop just like windows. you'll have to use vnc viewer on your windows client but yes itw ill work no problems
<daedra> louise: Copy. Over.
<jrib> urlwolf: because you aren't using the drivers from ubuntu
<oCean_> paschu: "sudo rm /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/empathy" - i guess this will remove Empathy from the indicator applet for *every* user.
<urlwolf> so, if I use those, it'll work ok?
<Guest18757> baytes: sweet.. thx
<baytes> Guest18757, thats actually how i connect graphiclly to my server, besides sshing into it
<jrib> urlwolf: yes
<khensthoth> paschu: Yup.  Follow oCean_'s instruction. Just found it online
<baytes> Guest18757, let me know if you have any issues when you start setting things up i'll answer any questions you need
<Guest18757> baytes: could i acces my files just trough a simple browser?
<portn0k> baytes: forward X through ssh! :D
<urlwolf> should I just select the recommended one and activate?
<sasori2501> frogzoo: hanks for the response.  sorry i only have; network connections and network tools, is that what your refering too?
<urlwolf> or will I need to muck around with X.org etc?
<baytes> portn0k: the way its suppost to be done :) hehe
<paschu> khensthoth, it says "no such file or directory"
<louise> daedra: alright. Are you able to read anything meaningful from this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/335913/
<jrib> urlwolf: no mucking about with xorg.conf
<m0nkfish> i have a related query.. is it possible to run for example KDE on one system, then use it to graphically interact with another system that doesnt have a GUI installed
<frogzoo> sasori2501: right click the network manager icon - looks like a wireless
<Guest18757> baytes: could i acces my files just trough a simple browser?
<jrib> urlwolf: depending on what you've done so far though, you may have to undo that
<daedra> louise: access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)     This is not a good thing... probably
<urlwolf> dl and installing driver
<portn0k> m0nkfish: what would you "graphically interact with" without a "graphical user interface"?
<urlwolf> a friend came and helped me install ubuntu. He grabbed nvidia drivers from the nvidia website
<khensthoth> paschu: Have you already removed empathy? If you had, that file would have been deleted.
<napsy> Hello. Is there a PPA for gnome-shell?
<baytes> Guest18757, yes however then you start running into security issues. if you leave all your files open through apache (web server) then anyone who stumbles upon your ip address can view them
<paschu> khensthoth, No i havent deleted it yet
<sasori2501> frogzoo: hey, cool, i have done that, went to preferences, but what am i looking for here  exaclty?? thank you again for the help, sort of desperate situation
<urlwolf> restarting now...
<portn0k> baytes: chances are hes behind a router without ports forwarded.. but still worth warning i suppose
<louise> daedra maybe I should file a bug report
<Guest18757> baytes: i dont think anyone ever will :P haha.
<baytes> portn0k, would make me nervious lol,
<urlwolf> argh! again in low graphics mode!
<portn0k> baytes: aye
<frogzoo> sasori2501: edit connections -> connect automatically
<m0nkfish> portn0k: it was my understanding that various environments like GNOME and KDE merely sit on top of the underlying operating system
<portn0k> i tend to use sshfs for these things
<paschu> khensthoth, first i deleted it in my software-center but it was still there. After i noticed that it will delete ubuntu-desktop, i installed it again and now there are 2 entrys of empathy
<m0nkfish> so is it possible to sit on top of a remote OS?
<baytes> Guest18757, ok -  you can do that though. not hard at all
<sasori2501> frogzoo: at the moment i am using the hardline to connect
<daedra> louise: well, about that file, check if it exists, and if it does what permissions it has
<portn0k> m0nkfish: i couldnt parse your second line for anything useable
<Guest18757> baytes and portn0k: thx! ill be back with moore questions;)
<baytes> Guest18757,easier way would prob be to just install a secure ftp server and then ftp to your ip adress from the other computer.
<daedra> louise: if the file doesn't exist, look into getting that file
<baytes> Guest18757,k good luck
<ajunior> hello
<oCean_> !hi | ajunior
<ubottu> ajunior: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sasori2501> frogzoo: ok, tried that, going to try now, brb
<khensthoth> paschu: Hmm. In terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure indicator-applet. See if that helps
<paschu> khensthoth, Nothing happened
<nixot> Hello all
<portn0k> any of you guys play SOCOM: confrontation?  im about to head on, seeing if i can pwn anyones soul from here
<khensthoth> paschu: Still have two entries of empathy?
<nixot> I'm using ubuntu 8.04 on my eee pc, its great except when I use the FN volume keys both master and front volumes are moved. so it's silent at halfway up
<paschu> khensthoth, Somehow the first command worked, Now i have 1 empathy but there are 2 lines and it doesnt look so god
<m0nkfish> portn0k: my question is basic.. can you run KDE from machine A on top of ubuntu on machine B
<nixot> how can I fix it?
<nixot> m0nkfish: what do you mean by that?
<m0nkfish> lol i dont know how to make myself clearer
<khensthoth> napsy: https://launchpad.net/~vperetokin/+archive/unofficial-gnome-shell Unofficial. Use at your own risk. =)
<baytes> anyone know how to set your gnome-terminal profile to be zoomed out (ctrl plus -) one level when every time it starts? i've changed the default font size but no dice
<m0nkfish> let me think of an analogy
<portn0k> m0nkfish: share a desktop environment on 2 machines?  ive never heard of such sourcery
<nixot> m0nkfish: you mean run KDE and ubuntu at the same time?
<m0nkfish> portn0k: not 'share' exactly
<khensthoth> paschu: What do you mean by two lines?
<m0nkfish> but run a single installation of KDE on top of multiple OSs
<baytes> m0nkfish: you mean run ubuntu inside ubuntu? like a virtual machine?
<m0nkfish> you know you can SSH into a linux box to access the terminal
<billym13> http://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOG
<billym13> http://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOG
<billym13> http://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOG
<FloodBot4> billym13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m0nkfish> well, could you run an OS on top of an SSH connection
<paschu> khensthoth, The lines which split the entrys
<m0nkfish> sorry not OS i mean graphical environment
<khensthoth> paschu: Ah. Let me think/search.
<dAlfa89_> m0nkfish: So it's like you have the data on those computers?
<nixot> m0nkfish: KDE is a graphical environment...
<billym13> http://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOGhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOGhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOGhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOGhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOG
<billym13> http://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOGhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOGhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOGhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOGhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOGhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOGhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOGhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOG
<billym13> vhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOG
<billym13> http://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOG
<FloodBot4> billym13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billym13> http://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOGhttp://lamia-xxx.blogspot.com/ THE BEST MUSIC BLOG
<m0nkfish> so rather than interact with the operating system that is on the machine, it interacts with the operating system that is on the remote box
<napsy> khensthoth: thanks
<jtaji> m0nkfish: not quite how you are thinking, but an SSH connection can do X forwarding... in other words your local machine running KDE on whatever can display graphical apps running on a remote machine
<jtaji> !ops | billym13
<ubottu> billym13: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zgmf-x20a> frogzoo: hey back, no go.  and restarted,  the problem is getting wireless netowrks to show up in the panel at all
<jtaji> m0nkfish: see ssh -X or ssh - Y
<m0nkfish> jtaji i think that is what i mean :)
<baytes> m0nkfish: maybe vnc if thats not what your talking about, ssh -X is just more secure
<nixot> I'm using ubuntu Hardy on my laptop, and when i use the fn volume keys, both the master and front channels are increased/decreased, meaning it's silent at 50%
<nixot> how do I fix it?
<baytes> nioxt: system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts  possibly
<m0nkfish> so for example, my laptop is running windows, and my server is running ubuntu server (no graphical environment)... the goal would be to run some virtual machine on my laptop that uses KDE to interact with the server
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<baytes> m0nkfish: you'll have to install kde on the server for that to work
<m0nkfish> x(
<dAlfa89_> Yay, netsplit<3
<oCean_> m0nkfish: have a look at XDMCP protocol, it's not exactly as you decribe though - more ore less like tsclient
<oCean_> !xdmcp | m0nkfish
<ubottu> m0nkfish: xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<yodaz> hi
<dAlfa89_> Yay, another netsplit
<baytes> lovely
<yodaz> any sdlmame users here ?
<nixot> What the HELL is going on?!!?!
<oCean_> !netsplit
<yodaz> I'm using karmic with sdlmame, but the sound is ugly. even after installing libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<yodaz> is it a bug ?
<maco> !netsplit > nixot
<ubottu> nixot, please see my private message
<gawry> hi there...
<nixot> Everyone's leavingEveryone's leavifg!
<maco> nixot: read what ubottu said to you
<grawity> nixot: Netsplit. Read ubottu's message.
<oCean_> nixot: just calm down
<nixot> OK
<om26er> plz tell me a sound editor utility (not encoder)
<maco> nixot: it's just a network issue
<maco> om26er: audacity?
<nixot> Calm down Nixot... it's just a netsplit... *sucks thumb*
<nixot> My pidgin crashed because of the netsplit :(
<Subby> is there an installed command line mail program in 9.10? just some easy stuff like: "mail <to> subj> <text> file(s)"  ?
<gawry> Hey... does anyone ever had problems with pdo?
<petsounds> hi.. in /home i found hidden folder named " Trash-0 " what is actually this folder? there's some gb of files inside.
<zgmf-x20a> anyone else can maybe offer some insight into why the wireless just stopped working for no reason????
<llutz> Subby: mail/mailx
<VirusTB> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8449985#post8449985
<Subby> petsounds: i think its the stuff you removed from your desktop
<maco> petsounds: its where stuff goes when you move to trash, probably
<oCean_> om26er: gnusound, rezound?
<VirusTB> Anyone good With RAID 0 and a Dualboot computer? > please check out > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8449985#post8449985
<maco> petsounds: though tht seems like the old way of doing it... trash moved a few releases ago. .Trash-0 should only be for removable drives now
<oCean_> zgmf-x20a: anything useful in your logfiles? Try "dmesg" (in console) and or search your /var/log/ logfiles
<Subby> llutz: is there an existing, or should I install mail?
<llutz> Subby: not sure, guess you have to install
<gawry> Im trying to configure a server to connect to a ms sql server
<Subby> llutz: okay thanks
<petsounds> maco : i delete that folder and get about 13 gb. are you sure it won't affecting my system?
<maco> petsounds: yes, its everything you moved to trash and then never emptied
<maco> petsounds: unless you go around renaming folders of things you want to be ".Trash-0"
<maco> petsounds: in which case...interesting way of organizing your files!
<khensthoth> paschu: No idea how to fix the indicator applet thingy.
<paschu> khensthoth, I already fixed it
<paschu> khensthoth, Empathy was still opened, so i killed the process and now it's entry is removed
<khensthoth> paschu: Ah.
<klashniv> hullo all, i have a quick question on ufw, it currently redirects http traffic to squid
<klashniv> i would like to skip squid for one particular website
<zz__> ? hello
<klashniv> have this in my before.rules -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.1:3128
<petsounds> maco : ok thank you
<klashniv> want all traffic to a particular site x.x.x.x not to be redirected
<ueu001>  Can somebody please recommend a good podcast..I like Linux Outlaws and Ubuntu UK podcast
<VirusTB> Anyone good With RAID 0 and a Dualboot computer? > please check out > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8449985#post8449985
<klashniv> anybody with good knowledge on ufw firewall on ubuntu server?
<Guybrush88> when will be lucid alpha 1 ready to test?
<klxklx> 12.10
<gawry> Does anyone can help me to figure out whats going wrong here?
<ltls> salve a tutti
<ratbert> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<oCean_> klashniv: there's also channel #Netfilter.. you could try there too
<ManDay> Is there something like a plugin for firefox which enables me to simply type "g: test" or something alike to google for test?
<zgmf-x20a> hey all.  how do you restart a wireless card, or turn it back on??? 9.04 nbr
<ManDay> SpaceGhostC2C, are you there?
<VCoolio> ManDay: use the searchbar and the add-to-searchbar plugin; you can set keywords for search engines
<m0nkfish> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<zebastian> i just logged in on lxde for the fourth time and everytime the desktop is gone and it says do yuo have fam or gamin installed and running, the desktop items are gone and the laptop gets mighty stuck when i try to log out
<Guybrush88> is it normal that kdevelop doesn't run any created program?
<ManDay> VCoolio, I cannot use the searchbar because I don'T have enought space for it
<VCoolio> ManDay: ? then maybe clean up your toolbar; also the urlbar will shrink automatically to available space, not?
<sasori2501> hey all.  how do you restart a wireless card, or turn it back on??? 9.04 nbr
<ManDay> VCoolio, unfortunally, its not that easy
<ManDay> By the way, the searchbar tends to expand more than it should
<ManDay> collapsing other items
<phil_fl> sasori2501: sudo ifconfig yournetworkinterface up
<FunctionSysRoot> hello
<FunctionSysRoot> greetings to you
<Xhr0no> hello, i just installed ubuntu on my comp on a dual boot system but without grub, cause i thought i can configure grub4dos which i already have to boot it
<Xhr0no> anyone have anyinfo i can use to configure it
<bening> Xhr0no so?
<oCean_> !hi | FunctionSysRoot
<ubottu> FunctionSysRoot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sasori2501> phil_fl: thanks for the help, how do i finfd out my network interface??  all that is there is eth0, but thats hardline
<phil_fl> sasori2501: sudo ifconfig -a
<Xhr0no> i need a menu.1st which i can base it on and i do not know which kernal to configure it to
<sasori2501> phil_fl: ahhh would that be pan0 ???
<Xhr0no> i have ifsdrive but it cant read ext4
<custom_> ao
<custom_> !ciao
<custom_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<grawity> sasori2501: pan0 is Bluetooth-related
<sasori2501> grawity: hmmmm what is going on here... i only have pan0, lo, and eth0
<sasori2501> everything was working great until i restarted
<VirusTB> Anyone good With RAID 0 and a Dualboot computer? > please check out > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8449985#post8449985
<om26er1> !botabuse | custom_
<ubottu> custom_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<oCean_> om26er1: the "list" is a valid question, he got the answer he was (or was not) looking for
<om26er1> oCean_: so what can i do now?
<phil_fl> sasori2501: what gives you lspci | grep Network
<VirusTB> grawity,  u know about RAID?
<oCean_> om26er1: with what?
<om26er1> oCean_: he is gone what to do now..
<sasori2501> phil_fl: tried that, only brought me back to a command prompt
<oCean_> om26er1: nothing :)
<phil_fl> sasori2501: ok iwconfig doesn't show any wlan0 or ra0 (do you know the make of your wifi card ?)
<sasori2501> phil_fl:  yah im pretty sure its the standard intlel 4965 abgn.  i think.  its an asus 1000he
<sasori2501> using nbr
<sasori2501> everything was working great until a restart... should never have done that
<sasori2501> argh
<StaticPhilly> afternoon, does anyone know why ebox likes to give out errors like 'stop: command not found, status command not found'
<phil_fl> sasori2501: you have to pastebin your dmesg and the output of lspci -vvnn
<MindSpark> hi, is there any way to install php5 without apache ? I don't want the module, just the interpreter
<SpaceGhostC2C> MindSpark, you can do that, just don't install libapache-mod-php5 or something like that.
<merlinahh> Hello I am very newbie with ubuntu but it is wonderfull, however I have a problem with DWL-2100AP  d-link wireless access point, I can conect to dlink but I can not load any page in the browser somebody can help?
<paschu> Hey, sometimes Pidgins doesnt send my messages, can i fix this?
<VirusTB> paschu,  doesnt send messages
<phil_fl> sasori2501: also is the interface activated on the BIOS ? F2 at the boot and then on board devices configuration check Enable is on the wifi
<VirusTB> what IM are configures on your Pidgin ? MSN, ICQ, AOl ??/?
<SpaceGhostC2C> paschu, do everyone including yourself a favor and be very verbose about your problems. Give so lots of details.
<MindSpark> SpaceGhostC2C, thanks, actually I just figured out there's a package called php5-cli
<SpaceGhostC2C> MindSpark, glad you found what you needed.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Good evening ubuntu, I'm going to bed now.
<MindSpark> evening
<oldtopman> how do  i change the login window background settings
<sasori2501> phil_fl: ok will do that, lets take care of the pastebin first.  was thinking that too, but was wondering how in the world it would get shut off.
<StaticPhilly> ok im sick of trying to get ebox to work, anyone know any others besides ispconfig and webmin?
<sasori2501> so paste bin
<sasori2501> phil_fl: http://pastebin.com/d67f1e347
<alberto> Hello
<alberto> Good afternoon
<VirusTB> !hi >alberto
<phil_fl> sasori2501: I have a 701 (1st generation most of the time the problem involves the bios reversing to wifi disable)
<ubottu> alberto, please see my private message
<VirusTB> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<oldtopman> can someone help me to get the login window background changed
<alberto> Does anybody know how to install the correct package for flash to work?
<paschu> VirusTB, Yes
<sasori2501> phil_fl: ehhhhhhhh really!?  weird!  ok, im going to see if that is the problem, brb.  actually wait, so what am i looking for in the bios???
<phil_fl> sasori2501: I think it is disable on your BIOS I don't see it on your pastebin
<VirusTB> paschu, yes? to ??
<alberto> I mean, I can't see Youtube videos...again
<erUSUL> alberto: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alberto> erUSUL Thank you
<paschu> Hey, sometimes Pidgins doesnt send my messages, can i fix this?
<phil_fl> sasori2501: on my 701 which I guess is close to your 1000H press F2 at the boot to go to the BIOS and then Advanced and then Device configuration
<sasori2501> phil_fl: yah i was just having a look, i dont see it either.  weird, ok, so anything im looking for in particular in the bios???
<sasori2501> phil_fl: cool!  ok, brb!!  thanks!
<phil_fl> sasori2501: then enable everything like audio ... lan ... F10 save and exit ...
<merlinahh> Somebody can help me to conect ths D-link DWL-2100 AP please?
<oldtopman> can someone help me to get the login window background changed
<alberto> erUSUL Which Ubuntu version do you use?
<docmax> hello got problems with grub... boot does not find config file... have to try "configfile" several times
<oldtopman> no one can hear me
<erUSUL> alberto: plain Ubuntu Karmic Koala 64 bits
<oldtopman> *sobs*
<erUSUL> !patience | oldtopman
<ubottu> oldtopman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<alberto> erUSUL Good! Me too... I'm also having problems with sound, I can hear everything, but I cannot record guitar.
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've got a server with a custom kernel installed and w/o grub.  how do i install the latest kernel from ubuntu and install grub and let the system boot to the official kernel?
<alberto> erUSUL Do you know how to configure PulseAudio and Jack?
<erUSUL> alberto: i do not do any recording with my computer
<erUSUL> alberto: and i do not use jack. both can not run at the same time afaik
<oldtopman> sorry ubottu, erusl
<alberto> erUSUL Is it possible to uninstall PulseAudio, then?
<m0nkfish> so if i want to use a graphical environment with a remote linux server i must install X on the linux server.. right?
<ZORG2> Why Imagick IS NOT work correectly on UBUNTU??????????????????????????
<ZORG2> Why Imagick IS NOT work correectly on UBUNTU??????????????????????????
<ZORG2> Why Imagick IS NOT work correectly on UBUNTU??????????????????????????
<FloodBot4> ZORG2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> alberto: i guess you can. never done it though
<ZORG2> ok
<llutz> m0nkfish: only x11-common + your wanted apps
<erUSUL> oldtopman: no need to be sorry; just to let you know you are not being ignored
<oCean_> oldtopman: this video shows howto change gdm login: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjwKa8TxKpw
<alberto> erUSUL I still cannot watch Youtube videos
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | ZORG2
<ubottu> ZORG2: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<erUSUL> alberto: :|
<paschu> what to do? Pidgin doesnt send messages
<VirusTB> Anyone good With RAID 0 and a Dualboot computer? > please check out > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8449985#post8449985
<paschu> sometimes
<sasori2501> phil_fl: yup that was the problem.  thanks for the help, truly appreciated!  funny thing was i was thinking bios the whole time, but just couldnt believe that a setting would get changed there!  argh
<alberto> Is there any way to find out which plugins are installed on my computer?
<ZORG2> Help Me
<phil_fl> sasori2501: yeah it happens good that your problem was solved
<ZORG2> with Imagick on UBUNTU
<Cur5e> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<VirusTB> ZORG2, ....hold on
<llutz> alberto: plugins for what?
<erUSUL> alberto: in firefox. "about:plugins" in the address bar
<albacker> hello anywone has problems with skype? i can't listen what people are saying, i can hear the ringing but not what they are telling me, sometimes a lil bit, but the sound is freezy
<VirusTB> ZORG2, it would helo if u say what the problem is!
<erUSUL> !details | ZORG2
<ubottu> ZORG2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sasori2501> phil_fl: what an odd bug.  lol.  o well, everything is all happy again.  time to reinstall apps i purges because i thought it effected the wifi.... hahaha
<VirusTB> erUSUL,  whats FakeRaid
<VirusTB> !fkeraid
<VirusTB> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<alberto> I install nonfree flash plugin and it still doesn't work...
<alberto> :d
<alberto> :s
<luomo> "wlan0 - no DHCPOFFER". Please help me in resolving this issue
<erUSUL> VirusTB: consumer bios raid implementations
<VirusTB> alberto,  what are you trying to get to work? you tube?
<phil_fl> sasori2501: always check ifconfig then move to the lspci then bios, lspci and dmesg are verbose and show you what the system is taking care of.
<alberto> VirusTB Yes, that's right
<Migi32> hey everyone. I have two headsets and they both work (if I test them in Preferences>Sound I get sound from both). Problem is that no matter what I do, my newest headset will only work with GStreamer and Rhythmbox, not Firefox (Flash) or LMMS or Wine. Any ideas?
<docmax> hello got problems with grub... boot does not find config file... have to try "configfile" several times
<alberto> VirusTB And shockwave flash movies as well
<VirusTB> alberto are you doing it through terminal?
<alberto> VirusTB Yes, I am.
<adminass> anyone tried to strem files to xbox?
<oCean_> !anyone | adminass
<ubottu> adminass: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Migi32> Please? Anyone? How can I make all applications use the audio drivers I set in Preferences>Sound
<alberto> VirusTB I mean the installation
<luomo> when I do :sudo dhclient eth0 then this message comes after 5 DHCPDISCOVER: "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<phil_fl> luomo: meaning that no DHCP server replied, you have a DHCP setup in your network ?
<X1111> ":-( no media mounted, exiting..." << I get this on all DVDs, but not CDs... can't mount, can't read, can't burn!! any ideas?
<adminass> ok then how to stream files to xbox from ubuntu?
<om26er1> where can i get the info about when did i installed ubuntu
<oCean_> X1111: you are sure it's a dvd player?
<ratbert> is there a way to give more memory to my video card with ubuntu
<luomo> I dont know. I am trying to connect my PC to DSL modem through WIFI
<X1111> oCean_, 0,0,0     0) 'SONY    ' 'DVD RW DRU-510A ' '1.1a' Removable CD-ROM <<--- yes, thats what scanbus says
<MatBoy> ratbert: you can, but itś slower
<alberto> Is there any way to install the correct flash plugin package?
<alberto> I mean, the one it really works...
<alberto> the one that really works
<MatBoy> alberto: the one that really works is the one that you get from the browser I thought atm
<adminass> alberto look into google ultamatix
<ratbert> MatBoy,  i need more because i run vbox and i want to give more to the vbox
<phil_fl> !tab | luomo
<ubottu> luomo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MatBoy> alberto: the issue is... when you installed the wrong one, itś a pain to the the right one decent working!
<milkncat> Is there a possible way to slow down the mouse speed? ( more than mouse settings allow you ? )
<oCean_> X1111: ok, just to make sure..
<MatBoy> ratbert: why more videomem to the vbox ?
<LetsGo67> Dr_Willis I am still lost... :(
<cgroza> hello, my webcam in skype is very dark ...how to make it brighter?
<milkncat> I already turned them way down but its still so fast for me
<alberto> MatBoy How can I find out if there's more than one installed, through terminal?
<phil_fl> luomo: what is your modem ? is it a router make ? model ? how do you connect to your computer ?
<oCean_> alberto: are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<alberto> 64bit
<|OLLIE|> X1111, i dont know how relevant this is. But i had the same problem before, i managed to fix it by cleaning the lens on the burner. (a risky move)
<MatBoy> alberto: trail and error, it gave me pain in my ass a long time ago... an upgrade fixed it I thought
<ratbert> MatBoy,  to play games :)
<alberto> I'm using Karmic Koala
<alberto> 64 bit
<MatBoy> ratbert: vbox is not designed for that
<X1111> |OLLIE|, it works just fine when booted into windows
<MatBoy> ratbert: my XP vm has 128MB videomem
<|OLLIE|> ah ok. then its not the lens. Mine was broken in both ubuntu and windows.
<oCean_> alberto: ok, here is an article http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html that I followed to make it work on 64 bit
<xxtripxx> does anyone have knowledge of the debian chroot
<cgroza> hello, my webcam in skype is very dark ...how to make it brighter?
<LetsGo67> To everyone: I am trying to use SSH.  It will only work on the computer itself, not on a computer right next to it.  Can someone help please?
<alberto> oCean_ Thank you very much.
<luomo>  phil_fl:Its local service provider based modem. It has ethernet slots. I could connect to modem through wired as well as wireless network.
<luomo>  phil_fl: an it is router also
<ratbert> MatBoy, but i have only 128 what will happen if i give it all to the vbox
<paschu> what would happen if i delete this integrator applet?
<phil_fl> luomo: ok so you connect your computer to the modem through wired connection and then nothing happens ?
<MatBoy> ratbert: vbox is not designed for games :)
<oCean_> alberto: the script is a little flawed though... However the download of the actual flashplayer, and the nspluginwrapper/linking part worked and did the trick for me
<TheSlacker> Letsgo: try this: service iptables stop
<xxtripxx> i need to run this command in the debian chroot for my palm pre "apt-get install -y gnuboy-sdl"
<mmaksimov> <xxtripxx>: this kinda depends on what you call "knowledge"....
<khensthoth> paschu: If you mean indicator applet, nothing. You can remove it if you don't like.
<LetsGo67> TheSlacker: on server or client?
<TheSlacker> server
<xxtripxx> i get this error....
<unkuiri> hi, how make grub pass the splash screen in grub 2, just like what can be done in previous versions?
<ratbert> MatBoy,  i know people keep saying this but i play on it old games but it works
<Alberto> I'm also having problems between Jack and PulseAudio...Does anybody know why?
<xxtripxx> /bin/sh: apt-get: not found
<Migi32> Hey everyone. My headphones work in GStreamer and Rhythmbox but not in Firefox (+Flash) or Wine. Any ideas?
<luomo>  phil_fl:yes same problem.As modem is in Breezy modem and connects through DHCP.
<mmaksimov> <xxtripxx>: I did a bit of hacking.... ooops! let me see it in my system
<MatBoy> ratbert: that might work, but they don't need that much mem anyway
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone !
<ZORG2> Problem: under UBUNTU , Imagick ->getImagePixel()->getColor() returns wrong color. But on WindowsXP the re is all right
<paschu> what would happen if i delete this integrator applet?
<xxtripxx> huh
<khensthoth> paschu: If you mean indicator applet, nothing. You can remove it if you don't like.
<xxtripxx> mmaksimov: not sure what ur talking about
<paschu> khensthoth, Uhm, and where could i see if i got new messages in pidgin?
<phil_fl> luomo, Breezy is to use a modem to dial, but you told me that this is a router, your modem does not connect itslef to the provider you have to trigger the copnnection ?
<ratbert> MatBoy,  what will happen with ubuntu if i give all the video ram to the mashine was my question
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: ok, back to the beginning. What exactly your problem with chroot is? Unable to apt-get it or what?
<khensthoth> paschu: Tools > Preferences > Show system tray icon - Always
<xxtripxx> correct
<MatBoy> ratbert: depends what you have set in xorg.conf I think
<MatBoy> ratbert: trail and error :)
<luomo>  phil_fl:yes i have to trigger the connection. May be it is not router. I dont know. I used to connect using DSL username/passsword.
<ratbert> MatBoy, i will try and see :D cheers
<ratbert> thanks for the answers
<khensthoth> paschu: Tools > plugins Libnotify Popups  and Message notification - configure to the point you like it
<LetsGo67> TheSlacker: server says iptables is not a recognised service.
<Alberto> Does anybody know why I can't connect Jack and Pulseaudio to record instruments in Ubuntu Karmic Koala 64 bit?
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: what's the exact package name you used?
<Alberto> My soundcard is an Intel HDA
<unkuiri> hi, how make grub pass the splash screen in grub 2, just like what can be done in previous versions?
<xxtripxx> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:Gnuboy
<xxtripxx> number 4
<phil_fl> luomo, I'm sorry but I'm a little confused Breezy is to be use with the dialup connection, most DSL provider give you a modem able to connect by itself can you give me the brand of your modem ?
<gawry> I cant install pdo in ubuntu server... when i install it gives the following error when starting apache...
<gawry> PHP Fatal error:  PDO: driver dblib requires PDO API version 20060511; this is PDO version 20060409 in Unknown on line 0
<gawry> PHP Fatal error:  Unable to start pdo_dblib module in Unknown on line 0
<gawry> PHP Fatal error:  PDO: driver dblib requires PDO API version 20060511; this is PDO version 20060409 in Unknown on line 0
<gawry> PHP Fatal error:  Unable to start pdo_dblib module in Unknown on line 0
<gawry> Does anyone know how to solve this?
<legend2440> unkuiri: in terminal type   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub  remove the word  splash  save fule and then in terminal run  sudo update-grub
<khensthoth> Alberto: Jack is sorta the equivalent of Pulseaudio in terms of what they are doing. You either need to turn off PulseAudio when you are using JACK, or uninstall PulseAudio (not recommended).
<petsounds> hi.. there's hundreds of ' Launching Wallet Server ' on panel and it's slowing down my pc. http://imagebin.org/74291
<LetsGo67> TheSlacker: do you use SSH?
<khensthoth> Alberto: Are you trying to record through Line In though?
<FloodBot4> gawry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alberto> khensthoth Exactly.
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: so your chroot'ed environment doesn't know the "gnuboy-sdl" package?
<unkuiri> thanks legend2440...:)
<legend2440> unkuiri: in terminal type   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub  remove the word  splash  save file and then in terminal run  sudo update-grub
<paschu> how can i delete this applet thing, khensthoth
<LetsGo67> TheSlacker: do you have a pulse?
<xxtripxx> i take it, yes
<legend2440> unkuiri: your welcome
<khensthoth> Alberto: In the terminal, run alsamixer. You probably could turn up the Playback volume for Line In. Then what you need to do next is to record whatever is being played back through the soundcard.
<Migi32> Hey everyone. My headphones work in GStreamer and Rhythmbox but not in Firefox (+Flash) or Wine. Any ideas?
<Frogging101> I am having an issue with a thin client. When the thin client starts up and gets to the login screen, the mouse and keyboard don't work. The ltsp server is a desktop computer, and the client is a laptop.
<khensthoth> paschu: Right Click, Remove From Panel.
<jtaji> petsounds: hmm wallet server.. not sure... but in xchat prefs you should set "auto accept file transfer" to no because sometimes idiots on IRC try to send you files repeatedly
<jtaji> petsounds: and you get 100 windows like that
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am having problems with my wireless connection on Kubuntu. All worked fine with Gnome Ubuntu but now that i switched i cannot connect. the network manager see the wireless network but i have a yellow exclamation mark at his left... Dunno what to do... Anyone may help?
<Alberto> khensthoth Yes, that's correct, but I'm trying to use Ardour, which works with Jack, but doesn't work with PulseAudio, I think...
<khensthoth> paschu: System Preferences > Startup Application: Remove the entry or the tick for Indicator Applet.
<petsounds> jtaji : no it's not file transfer it's happen when i open kde apps.
<paschu> khensthoth, thanks
<khensthoth> Alberto: That would probably be correct. No experience with Ardour though. Sorry.
<luomo>  phil_fl:model no of modem is:WA3002G4 and I have to make start my connection everytime I want to connect and then disconnect when I want not to use.
<LetsGo67> Please!  Someone help me with SSH!  I am new here!
<Alberto> khensthoth Ok, thanks very much.
<AegNuddel> How do I edit the xorg.conf file in Ubuntu?  I need to change my virtual screen size so I can see applications completely.  I tried sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but that got me a blank document
<khensthoth> Alberto: Had a look at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<Alberto> khensthoth No, I had not. Thanks again! :-)
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: Can't reach packages.ubuntu.com right now.... But I guess you have to edit your chroot-ed envirnment's /etc/apt/sources.list
<llutz> !someone | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xxtripxx> for what deb???
<xxtripxx> i dont know where it's coming from
<LetsGo67> How do I use SSH from one computer to another on a local network?
<khensthoth> Alberto: You might even want to read about Ubuntu Studio. http://ubuntustudio.org/
<llutz> LetsGo67: ssh user@host
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: I think this has to be in multiverse
<gawry> Does anyone know how to solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/335954/
<AegNuddel> It only has a vertical resolution of 600 and I think I need 768
<gawry> ?
<LetsGo67> could not resolve
<llutz> LetsGo67: ssh user@ip-adr-of-host
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am having problems with my wireless connection on Kubuntu. All worked fine with Gnome Ubuntu but now that i switched i cannot connect. the network manager see the wireless network but i have a yellow exclamation mark at his left... Dunno what to do... Anyone may help?
<phil_fl> luomo: I see, ok, so far I can see your modem is 192.168.1.1 for the interface there you can choose if DHCP is enable or not
<phil_fl> luomo: I would recomand to set your eth0 to 192.168.1.2 and then connect to your modem to check the configuration
<baytes> gawry: it looks like the required module 'pdo' that is a dependency of pdo_dblib is not loaded. should be able to just load that module restart apache and be good to go
<Frogging101> I am having an issue with a thin client. When the thin client starts up and gets to the login screen, the mouse and keyboard don't work. The ltsp server is a desktop computer, and the client is a laptop.
<luomo>  phil_fl: I cant configure my modem. Its locked somehow.
<gawry> baytes: I wish it was that simple
<xxtripxx> mmaksimov: i can download the apt-get command in linux
<xxtripxx> mmaksimov: but not into the chroot
<Frogging101> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: sorry? what exactly do you mean by "can't download"?
<phil_fl> luomo, login and passord are admin/admin by default those credentials are not working ?
<khensthoth> matteo1990: If it's possible, connect using Ethernet cable, get all updates, and see if the problem persist. Otherwise, switch to wicd to see if it helps.
<xxtripxx> well the apt-get command downloads the sdl im looking for, correct?
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: downloads and installs
<gawry> baytes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335961/
<luomo>  phil_fl:ok
<andy> hi
<xxtripxx> mmaksimov: right it will let me run the command when im in the home directory on my linux pc but not when im chrooted
<andy> fags
<grawity> andy: bye
<PeoneEr> çäàðîâà äîëáàéîïèêè :(
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: I guess it may require you to be root
<nixot> HELP! There's a fish swimming round my screen!
<phil_fl> luomo, if you forgot the login/password you can reset the modem to default factory settings most modem have a pin hole be carefull when you do that
<docmax> hello got problems with grub... boot does not find config file... have to try "configfile" several times
<xxtripxx> i tried running sudo in front of it, still nothing
<luomo>  phil_fl:where is that pin hole?
<Alberto> Is there any way to use ALSA instead of PULSEAUDIO, in order to be able to work with Ardour, without having to downgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 from Karmic Koala?
<grawity> xxtripxx: What is the exact error message you get?
<Frogging101> I am having an issue with a thin client. When the thin client starts up and gets to the login screen, the mouse and keyboard don't work. The ltsp server is a desktop computer, and the client is a laptop.
<xxtripxx> /bin/sh: apt-get: not found
<grawity> xxtripxx: Well, have you installed apt-get to inside the chroot?
<xxtripxx> how would i do that into the palm pre device
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: there's no sudo in chroot-ed environment by default, you have to start chroot specifically for root.... let me see....
<phil_fl> luomo; on the backside of your modem, but it will reset all the configuration, check on the internet or your documentation
<baytes> gawry: found a thread says, the issue could be with the "pecl module PDO_PGSQL is conflicting with php5-pgsql." https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/63164
<khensthoth> Alberto: You are probably using ALSA. ALSA is like the sound card driver - it interacts with the hardware. PulseAudio sits on top of ALSA to serve sound
<phil_fl> luomo; be very careful, refer to your documentation for reseting your modem
<dAlfa89_> GNOME still refuses to boot, and GDM doesn't load either, stuck with KDE and KDM, any ideas chaps?
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: schroot -c YOUR_CHROOT_CONFIG_NAME -u root
<Alberto> khensthoth Ok :)
<sierinjs> Can I make ubuntu NOT spawn gnome or anything, just X?
<Frogging101> sierinjs: yes, just type 'sudo X :1
<xxtripxx> so how do you suggest i run the command then?
<Alberto> khensthoth Should I uninstall PulseAudio, then?
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am having problems with my wireless connection on Kubuntu. All worked fine with Gnome Ubuntu but now that i switched i cannot connect. the network manager see the wireless network but i have a yellow exclamation mark at his left... Dunno what to do... Anyone may help?
<Frogging101> I am having an issue with a thin client. When the thin client starts up and gets to the login screen, the mouse and keyboard don't work. The ltsp server is a desktop computer, and the client is a laptop.
<baytes> dAlfa89: you could remove x windows and kde, gnome everything all together, then reinstall x windows and just gnome
<dAlfa89_> baytes: Remove X? What's the package name?
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: er..... how do you typically enter the chroot'ed environment?
<Alberto> khensthoth By the way, if I uninstall pulseaudio, no speaker icon appears on the right top of the screen anymore...
<xxtripxx> i have to type novaterm
<xxtripxx> in the terminal
<sierinjs> Also I seem to not can't write letter between d and g in _ramebu__er... ;-D
<khensthoth> Alberto: Yup. That's the thing. Ubuntu grows more dependent on PulseAudio.
<xxtripxx> i believe at that point im chrooted
<sierinjs> s/can't/can
<Alberto> khensthoth Ok, I understand.
<luomo>  phil_fl:ok I have seen that and I am not going to do anything with that hole. Because it will be starting new problem. Now  phil_fl what you want to know more about modem as i have to disconnect to check configuration ? Please give me the solution of my problem or tell me how to proceed?
<xxtripxx> read this maybe you can have a better understanding of what im doing...
<khensthoth> Alberto: You can however set the volume through alsamixer
<xxtripxx> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:Gnuboy
<xxtripxx> click the debian link
<Alberto> khensthoth You mean...Without PulseAudio installed?
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: ....reading.....
<khensthoth> Alberto: Yup
<baytes> dAlfa89: should be xorg
<dAlfa89_> baytes: I'll try that, back in a tick
<baytes> dAlfa89, then kde would be kde-window-manager
<dAlfa89_> baytes: Couldn't I just do kubuntu-desktop?
<baytes> dAlfa89, possibly. are you on kubuntu or ubuntu. if kubuntu then yea kubuntu-desktop
<Frogging101> I am having an issue with a thin client. When the thin client starts up and gets to the login screen, the mouse and keyboard don't work. The ltsp server is a desktop computer, and the client is a laptop.
<baytes> dAlfa89, after you remove them you'll need to sudo apt-get autoremove then sudo apt-get autoclean
<baytes> also
<dAlfa89_> baytes: I installed Ubuntu at first, but installed Kubuntu when I had the problems, would purge kde work?
<dAlfa89_> kubuntu-desktop^
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: er.... I guess you have some pre-packaged debian image mounted and chrooted into it, right?
<sierinjs> Where can I write what to start when X is starting?
<jtaji> !puregnome | dAlfa89_
<ubottu> dAlfa89_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<baytes> dAlfa89,  i would think so yes, but im not sure if it will grab all dependecies or not
<xxtripxx> yes i have it on the device but im not sure if im chrooted
<xxtripxx> i know that when i type novaterm it says root@palm pre
<luomo> phil_fl:Please tell me what to do?
<luomo> phil_fl: Please tell me what to do?
<oCean_> sierinjs: system > pref > startup apps (there's an add option)
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: try "ls /media"
<thevishy> hi
<AegNuddel> I guess I'll ask later as the dining hall just opened and that means I can go get breakfast!
<thevishy> i want a nice theme
<theDoc> Hi all, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu's dynamips/dynagen packages. Here is the dump of it, can someone kindly let me know what might be wrong? Help is appreciated -- http://pastebin.com/m3b5318b2
<oCean_> !eyecandy | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<thevishy> control theme , any recommendations - the default ones are not to my taste
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: does it list "internal", "cf"?
<Frogging101> I am having an issue with a thin client. When the thin client starts up and gets to the login screen, the mouse and keyboard don't work. The ltsp server is a desktop computer, and the client is a laptop.
<xxtripxx> no
<wrapster> winecfg says : '/home/wrapster' is not owned by you, refusing to create a configuration directory there"
<xxtripxx> do i need to run the ls media command in the root@palm-webos-device
<wrapster> even when i run as root...
<wrapster> how do i resolve it?
<AegNuddel> that brings up something else I am curious about--can one make one's own ubuntu themes?
<xxtripxx> or justin@ubuntu
<llutz> wrapster: do not run wine as root
<grawity> AegNuddel: Of course
<wrapster> llutz: even otherwise i get the same issue
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: how do you switch between the two?
<llutz> wrapster: then make your home has right permissions
<thevishy> i am looking for recommendations :p
<AegNuddel> I'd be interested in customizing mine ;)
<wrapster> llutz: ok
<wrapster> llutz: yeah changed that.. working now
<grawity> AegNuddel: There are several parts - GTK (the buttons and other controls), Metacity (the window borders) ... I think #gnome and http://gnome-look.org/ can help with that.
<om26er> can compiz be activated with nouveau driver ?
<xxtripxx> when i first start the terminal i type "novaterm" then it changes the justin@unbunu to root@palm-webos-device:/#
<gawry> baytes:  but i dont have pdo_pgsql
<Dr_Willis> xxtripxx:  looks like one is the ubuntu box. the other is the palmwebos
<abhifx> hey there. i tried to upgrade to karmic and this is the error i got - mountall main process (770) terminated with status 127
<grawity> AegNuddel: Or you can start by 'mkdir -p ~/.themes; cp -r /usr/share/themes/Human ~/.themes/Human-mine'
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: assume that root@... is the chrooted env.
<xxtripxx> ok
<oCean_> gawry: been here? http://www.theatons.com/ubuntu-install-php5-mysql-apache2-ssl-pdo-pdo_mysql#6
<Frogging101> I am having an issue with a thin client. When the thin client starts up and gets to the login screen, the mouse and keyboard don't work. The ltsp server is a desktop computer, and the client is a laptop.
<AegNuddel> directory made
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: now try "ls /usr/bin/apt*" inside it
<simplexio> Frogging101: cehck some relevant log file that it detects mouse/kb
<gawry> oCean_: didn`t work for me
<xxtripxx> ok
<AegNuddel> About my other question
<oCean_> gawry: fresh apache install?
<AegNuddel> The virtual screen size in xorg
<LetsGo67> I still get "name or service not known" in ssh!  :(
<Frogging101> simplexio: can you give me an example of a log file? I have no idea where the ltsp stuff is being logged. I have checked the syslog, and the dmesg, but nothing there is relevant.
<llutz> LetsGo67: make sure openssh-server is installed and running
<AegNuddel> I tried some of what was stated online and it didn't give me anything but blank documents
<gawry> oCean_:  not anymore.. i've done couple modifications trying to make this work..
<alazyworkaholic> I've been having a problem with "bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing" when getting updates (just ones related to non-free virtualbox, I think). Does/did anyone else get that and/or know how to fix it?
<kjcole> Running from a Live CD, because Karmic has messed up X pretty badly (nVidia on a laptop).  Any solutions out there yet?
<xxtripxx> ls: /usr/bin/apt: No such file or directory
<nvme> are there any tools similar to hamachi for ubuntu ( i need to create a vpn to be able to bypass my building's router settings)
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: now try "ls /usr/bin/apt*", with a wilcard "*" at the end
<LetsGo67> llutz: but I can run "ssh -p <port> <user>@<name>" from the server itself and it will work!
<xxtripxx> i did same
<simplexio> Frogging101: newer tried to conf ltsp setup, but best quess is Xorg.log in /var/log/
<oCean_> gawry: understood. I no it sometimes takes less time to redo the install than problemsolving
<LetsGo67> llutz: but the computer right next to it, it won't work. :(
<oCean_> *know
<Frogging101> simplexio: okay ill check that
<AegNuddel> I tried some of what was stated online and it didn't give me anything but blank documents.  I want full application to fit on my screen or at the very least, for them to have scrollbars!
<llutz> LetsGo67: some blocking iptables-rules running?
<oCean_> LetsGo67: name or service not known means it cannot resolve it's address
<LetsGo67> I don't know, llutz, oCean_, I've never run an ssh server before.
<simplexio> LetsGo67: i assume that you used ip to conenction try, so there is no route to host, if you used dnsname then dnsserver  dosent know target host or isnt answering
<oCean_> LetsGo67: do you know the ip address of the other server? The server running the sshd?
<alazyworkaholic> Anyone know what this means when running apt-get update?: W: Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/karmic/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: really strange, looks like you don't have aptitude on that image.....
<LetsGo67> Gimme a sec.
<abhifx> hey there. i tried to upgrade to karmic and this is the error i got - mountall main process (770) terminated with status 127. any help?
<LetsGo67> Says "no route to host".
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am having problems with my wireless connection on Kubuntu. All worked fine with Gnome Ubuntu but now that i switched i cannot connect. the network manager see the wireless network but i have a yellow exclamation mark at his left... Dunno what to do... Anyone may help?
<xxtripxx> mmaksimov: root@palm-webos-device:/# mount -o loop /media/internal/debsmall.img /media/cf
<xxtripxx> mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on /media/cf failed: Device or resource busy
<antonnio> Escriba el texto aquí....ese español
<gawry> oCean_:  not really sure how to do that
<Frogging101> simplexio: nothing relebant is in there
<oCean_> !es | antonnio
<ubottu> antonnio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xxtripxx> i dont think i had it mounted
<MASARUwota> xxtripxx: add remount to the options
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: wait a bit.... what exactly are you trying to do?
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: are you using a palm as a terminal for something else?
<xxtripxx> ing to activate debian rootfs in the tut
<xxtripxx> for gnuboy, yes
<xxtripxx> so that i can play NES games on it
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<AegNuddel> meh time for f00d
<charnel> Hi ; Anyone installed intel atom graphic drivers in UNR Karmic Koala ??? I need the opnegl drivers too
<oCean_> gawry: I meant removing php installations, and apache. The start from the top: apache, php, php-pear, pdo etc
<charnel> searched a bit in the forums
<alazyworkaholic> Can I make it so no desktop icons appear on virtual desktop one, certain ones (work, documents) appear on #2, while others (games) appear on #3 ... ?
<LetsGo67> When I run "ssh" what do I type after the @?
<grzesiek> heeelo
<oCean_> LetsGo67: the hostname or ipaddress of the server you want to connect
<llutz> LetsGo67: ip-address of your host you want connect to
<grzesiek> polend
<oCean_> !pl | grzesiek
<ubottu> grzesiek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<simplexio> Frogging101: you could try define keyboard and mouse to clients xorg.con
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: ok, so you have a PC that connects to your palm that in turn connects to your gnuboy thing, whatever it is?
<LetsGo67> llutz and oCean_ how do I find this IP number?
<docmax> hello got problems with grub... boot does not find config file... have to try "configfile" several times
<Frogging101> simplexio: I am not sure what you mean by that
<lzrdking> how do i display an app full screen across two monitors?  not being able to do this is the only reason i'm keeping windows on my computer for now
<llutz> LetsGo67: do you have console access to it? ifconfig
<luist> hey... how do i set emerald to be the default window decorator?
<oCean_> LetsGo67: it's the address of the other host. If that's a linux box, then use ifconfig -a
<wrapster> I had jkaudio installed which provided this pci-id: pci1102,2 later I installed sunwaudioemu10k which also provided the same.. obviously it will fail.. so what I did was to remove jkaudio and tried installing sunw countepart.. but it again fails with the following...http://pastie.org/730391
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: ...or is that debian image supposed to simulate that gnuboy-something?
<TriMe|TriMe> anyone here got an Opensource program for ubuntu where i can burn an ISO so its bootable on USB Disk?
<oCean_> LetsGo67: run the ifconfig on the *other* box, the sshd server
<wrapster> any idea if a reboot is required after i remove the package? and before installing the new one?
<LetsGo67> llutz and oCean_ it's Ubuntu but I get a bunch of info in there!  Where is it?
<Boohbah> TriMe|TriMe: usb-creator
<xxtripxx> i downloaded the debsmall.img and put it in the /media/internal dir on the palm pre, which is a dir that it allows you to access when in usb mode
<Boohbah> TriMe|TriMe: comes with ubuntu
<xxtripxx> simulate i believe
<TriMe|TriMe> Thanks Booh
<Boohbah> !usb-creator
<abhifx> hey there. i tried to upgrade to karmic and this is the error i got - mountall main process (770) terminated with status 127. any help?
<oCean_> LetsGo67: using ethernet, not wireless? Then it's in the "eth0" block (inet addr xxx.xxx.xxx.xx)
<LetsGo67> Using wlan0
<llutz> LetsGo67: LANG=c ifconfig |grep "inet addr"
<LetsGo67> Is it inet adr:
<llutz> LetsGo67: not the one 127....
<oCean_> LetsGo67: ok, that has also a line starting inet addr
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: have you done this: http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Debian#Activating_Debian_Rootfs: ?
<wrapster> guys could anyone tell me if a reboot is required
<Frogging101> simplexio: what do you mean 'define the mouse and keyboard to clients'?
<oCean_> LetsGo67: so *that* address, you should be able to reach that address from box1. For example use a ping command: "ping -c 3 xx.xx.xx.xx"
<xxtripxx> i think i have im not sure of which dir i am supposed to run the commands
<LetsGo67> YES!
<LetsGo67> ITS WORKING!
<oCean_> !yay | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Glad you made it! :-)
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: I guess the current directory doesn't matter since all paths are absolute
<LetsGo67> Thank you ubottu oCean_
<User2005> apt-get install gnome
<User2005> Reading package lists... Done
<User2005> Building dependency tree
<User2005> Reading state information... Done
<User2005> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<FloodBot3> User2005: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<User2005> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: try "/usr/sbin/chroot /media/cf"
<llutz> LetsGo67: make an entry in your /etc/hosts file to resolve hostnames or configure your dns
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<xxtripxx> /usr/sbin/chroot /media/cf
<xxtripxx> oops lol not the terminal
<LetsGo67> oCean_ llutz I don't mind using the IP so much.  How do I use RSA instead of password, though?
<User2005> Got Me ?
<llutz> LetsGo67: i.e. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ssh-public-key-based-authentication-how-to.html
<oCean_> LetsGo67: on machine1 run "ssh-keygen -t rsa" that will create/save a key in ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<lzrdking> how do i display an app full screen across two monitors?  not being able to do this is the only reason i'm keeping windows on my computer for now
<LetsGo67> Then I will run ssh-copy-id?
<User2005> I'm Hopen so?
<xxtripxx> mmaksimov: justin@ubuntu:~$ /usr/sbin/chroot /media/cf
<xxtripxx> /usr/sbin/chroot: cannot change root directory to /media/cf: No such file or directory
<oCean_> LetsGo67: on the other machine, create .ssh directory in your homedir, and cp the key from machine1 to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<oCean_> LetsGo67: well, that's in short. Also see the link llutz send you
<Guest18757> I recently took my ubuntu-comp apart, and now when i try to put it together again it makes some strange noise and i dont even get a boot-screen. the sound is a peeping 8-bit sound that goes like a firetruck/ambulance. Wtf have i done wrong?
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: "ls -l /media/internal/debsmall.img"
<broreg> I'm having a problem with my belkin wireless usb adapter on karmic ubuntu server, the connection keeps constantly dropping, when it's up there seems to be a lot of latency between internal desktops and the server over ssh
<xxtripxx> mmaksimov: "ls: cannot access /media/internal/debsmall.img: No such file or directory"
<broreg> the id for the card is  ID 050d:705a Belkin Components F5D7050A Wireless Adapter
<broreg> This is how my /etc/network/interfaces looks http://paste.ubuntu.com/335169/
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<TeLLuS> Guest18757: Put it together wrong.. Maybe memory or graphic card connection problem
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: are you sure you downloaded the image file to palm?
<xxtripxx> im running these commands from justin@ubuntu just to let you know
<xxtripxx> positive
<xxtripxx> i can check on the palm by accessing my file explorer
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: no, go to novaterm
<xxtripxx> oh shit
<xxtripxx> sry
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: ...and try chroot there
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, it shows me the gui login prompt, but the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<xxtripxx> so rerun all those commands
<xxtripxx> ok
<Guest18757> tellus: ill try that..
<xxtripxx> mmaksimov: "/usr/sbin/chroot /media/cf" run this one in the novaterm
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: yes, try it
<xxtripxx> mmaksimov: doesn't do anything just displays a new line
<xxtripxx> root@palm-webos-device:/# /usr/sbin/chroot /media/cf
<xxtripxx> root@palm-webos-device:/#
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: just a new line? no prompt? nothing?
<xxtripxx> precisely
<LetsGo67> oCean_ llutz I keep getting Permission denied (publickey)!  :(
<Alan502> I installed wicd but now i cannot configure my IPv4 bridge with it. I tried to remove it with "sudo apt-get autoremove wicd" but when the program is removed my previous network manager is not shown. How can i return to ubuntu's default network manager OR how can i configure an IPv4 bridge on wicd?
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, it shows me the gui login prompt, but the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: "exit"
<om26er1> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<oCean_> LetsGo67: did the rsa keygen succeed?
<LetsGo67> oCean_ yes
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: "ls /media/cf"
<oCean_> LetsGo67: how you copy it to remote machine?
<LetsGo67> oCean_ using scp -P 1201 .ssh/id_rsa.pub user@192.168.0.102:.ssh/authorized_keys2
<xxtripxx> mmaksimov: "justin@ubuntu:~$ ls /media/cf
<xxtripxx> ls: cannot access /media/cf: No such file or directory
<xxtripxx> "
<oCean_> LetsGo67: the "2" is no longer needed
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: after exit, did you return to user@ubuntu?
<LetsGo67> do I remove the 2 oCean_?
<oferon> hello
<oCean_> LetsGo67: ssh into that computer then "cd .ssh" then "mv authorized_keys2 authorized_keys"
<Alan502> I installed wicd but now i cannot configure my IPv4 bridge with it. I tried to remove it with "sudo apt-get autoremove wicd" but when the program is removed my previous network manager is not shown. How can i return to ubuntu's default network manager OR how can i configure an IPv4 bridge on wicd?
<xxtripxx> yes as it displays in the last message i sent
<oCean_> LetsGo67: also "chmod 600 athorized_keys" <-- that'll set the correct permissions
<docmax> hello got problems with grub... boot does not find config file... have to try "configfile" several times
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, it shows me the gui login prompt, but the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<LetsGo67> YES IT WORKS oCean_!
<oCean_> LetsGo67: how neat is that!
<LetsGo67> oCean_ so do you enjoy ssh?
<oCean_> LetsGo67: you're the ssh guru for this channel from now on
<LetsGo67> I could very well be.  :)
<dAlfa89_> What's GTK's package name?
<LetsGo67> Now can I use FileZilla?
<oCean_> LetsGo67: sure
<oferon> Anyone here can help me with some wireless and wep cracking?
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, it shows me the gui login prompt, but the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop. I bet it's something pretty simple...
<dAlfa89_> oferon: We don't support illegal activities, if that's what you're after
<LetsGo67> oCean: so then how would I add RSA support ot FileZilla?
<oferon> No, I'm just trying to test my own AP security
<Guest18757> What could be the problem when the computer is beeping lika ambulance when i try to start it? Processor is running, and memory and graphics seems to be put in properly.
<oCean_> LetsGo67: when starting filezilla, choose your ssh port (default 22) when connecting
<dAlfa89_> oferon: One tip for security is don't use WEP (:
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, it shows me the gui login prompt, but the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<LetsGo67> oCean_ what about Windows 2000?
<Frogging101> oferon: yes, WEP can be cracked in minutes
<om26er1> where to report a bug relating mic not working in launchapd
<oCean_> LetsGo67: the filezilla client on win?
<LetsGo67> Yup.  :)
<om26er1> which package?
<oCean_> LetsGo67: should have same option I guess.
<oferon> My problem is with my wireless configuration, not with the cracking proccess
<sergeykish> Hello, there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst on Ubuntu Karmic, help.ubuntu.com say anithing about this. How can I add one more item?
<oCean_> LetsGo67: just specify your ssh port, then filezilla should ask whether to work with the key or not
<Soarsa> I want too use Emerald as my window decoration, but how do I do it?
<Frogging101> oferon: no, i mean that its very insecure. I cracked my own wep (128-bit) in 4 minutes 32 seconds
<LetsGo67> oCean_ but how would I copy my RSA key to use with WIndows 2000?
<Guest25449> Hi Everyone, anyone have time to help out a ubuntu noob with system freezes?
<thiebaude> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<grawity> LetsGo67: A SSH key? For connecting _from_ or _to_ Windows?
<oCean_> LetsGo67: ooow, yeah, there are keymanagers for win too. Don't ask me which :)
<oferon> I'm sure willing to learn, try, and improve
<Ghoul> hello, I have an external monitor on a laptop. I want to be able to close the laptop lid and put the external monitor on top; however when I close the lid, the screen goes blank; how do i disable this?
<oferon> Guess I have to start somewhere
<LetsGo67> grawity: from Windows to Linux.
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, it shows me the gui login prompt, but the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<dAlfa89_> !repeat | Frogging101
<ubottu> Frogging101: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<LetsGo67> grawity & oCean_: which is the best key manager?
<grawity> LetsGo67: For SSH, there's PuTTY, along with PuTTYgen (ssh-keygen) and Pageant (ssh-agent)
<oferon> I'm a true noob, but got pretty well so far.. I only have a problem with the injection part
<cj> anybody know why my system is only showing 2G from free when it should show 4G?
<Soarsa> It may be obsolete, but I want too use it lol
<Guest25449> anyone know why Ubuntu freezes at random times? Hardware is fine, Windows 7 runs flawlessly on it for 4 months, installed ubuntu and it freezes and I have to restart?
<oferon> my computer freezes for some reason once I start aireplayy
<LetsGo67> grawity: they accept RSA keys?
<thiebaude> cj, you using 32bit or 64 ubuntu?
<grawity> LetsGo67: It's SSH, yes?
<cj> thevishy: 64
<LetsGo67> grawity: yes
<cj> thiebaude: sorry
<technokrat2> hm.. "aus transparenzgründen sind die gründe für die aktuelle downtime geheim" =D
<LetsGo67> grawity: yes, SSH+RSA
<dAlfa89_> LetsGo67: WinSCP is pretty good for SSH and SCP from Windows
<Migi32> help! My Creative Fatal1ty usb headset works only with OSS and only with Totem/Rhythmbox. Not with Firefox or Flash or Wine! Becoming desperate! Please help!
<Frogging101> dAlfa89_: I have made a thread on the forums, and my threads seem to be the ones that are never answered. I have checked google, I have checked the wiki, i checked everywhere. There are no answers. So what should i do?
<grawity> LetsGo67: So PuTTY being the most popular Windows SSH client, it accepts all keys supported by OpenSSH.
<cj> thiebaude: also, $ cat /proc/cmdline
<cj> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic root=/dev/mapper/vg0-root ro quiet splash
<cj> thiebaude: I thought it might be a manually-set size on the kernel command line, but no
<grawity> LetsGo67: You'll need to convert them to PuTTY's format though (open PuTTYgen, click "Import OpenSSH key") - but it's still the same RSA.
<thiebaude> cj, im not sure
<cj> thiebaude: the bios says 4G, as does the site from which I bought it...
<cj> thiebaude: yeah, me too ;)
<grawity> LetsGo67: Same applies to WinSCP (which is based on PuTTY).
<grawity> LetsGo67: And same even for FileZilla too.
<Guest90385> anyone know of any good links I could read to trouble shoot ubuntu freezing?
<Scunizi> I've got 3 different machines each with a weather appelate. 2 are gnome and the appelate is in the date/time section. None of the temps listed match another. they are all off by one degree.. why's that.??
<LetsGo67> grawity + oCean_: so the RSA key files... where do I store them in Linux?
<LetsGo67> BRB, will you be there in 30 minutes, oCean_ and grawity?
<Soarsa> @Scunizi - they may be all updated at different times
<oferon> Help! My computer freezes every time i start injecting with AIREPLAY... I guess something is wrong with my cards configuration, but I just can't seem to fix it.. Help anyone?
<Guest90385> anyoen know if Centos would be a better choice?
<grawity> LetsGo67: Usually, OpenSSH expects your primary key to be stored in ~/.ssh/ -- precisely, 'id_rsa' for the private key and 'id_rsa.pub' for the public one. (That's for RSA; it supports DSA too.)
<dAlfa89_> What's GTK's package name? o:
<Scunizi> Soarsa: possibly
<LetsGo67> grawity: in Ubuntu, yes, but in Windows?
<grawity> LetsGo67: Windows... wherever you want.
<LetsGo67> grawity: so it will ask me for the filepath?
<Migi32> Jeez, don't I give enough information? WHAT: Creative Fatal1ty USB Headset. WHY: Only works with OSS, Totem and Rhythmbox, not Firefox, Flash or Wine. WHEN: NOW!
<LetsGo67> Example: it can be on my USB drive?
<grawity> LetsGo67: Yes - unless you store it in configuration, or load the key to ssh-agent (pageant)
<LetsGo67> All right, thanks!  TTYL everyone!
<Ghoul> oh, nevermind; i'm just lame, i figured it out.. just move the mouse :)
<grawity> LetsGo67: Yes, it can be a USB drive too.
<grawity> LetsGo67: Even on Linux, OpenSSH lets you store it anywhere, ~/.ssh is just where it looks first.
<tamale> Hello everyone! I'm running gnome in ubuntu 9.10 and I'm wondering how I can change the size of KDE applications like Kate. I tried installing kde4-control but it won't run.. can someone please help me?  Thanks!
<VirusTB> whatsthe sytax to register a userame in a IRC room?
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, it shows me the gui login prompt, but the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<Migi32> tamale: what do you mean with the "size" of a program?
<grawity> VirusTB: You don't register it in a room (channel) - you register it for the entire network.
<ScoobyDoo> is w3m installed as default on a ubuntu installation?
<grawity> VirusTB: And the syntax can be different, it depends on the network.
<grawity> VirusTB: But on Freenode, it is /msg nickserv register YourPassword YourEmailAddress
<kyusea> Win98SE rulez forever
<User09> hi there. I am running an windows xp with virtualbox and i've installed ubuntu (latest) on it. after installing i run "sudo apt-get install dmks" and installed the dynamic kernel modul. everything fine. Then i mounted the guest additions iso and run the Linux Additions x86 file (every system is 32 bit). He printed out in the shell that he will config everything and so on and after restarting the video resolution was like before: only 800x600 and
<grawity> VirusTB: Btw, you _are_ registered.
<User09> 600x(i've forgotten). what can i do to rise the resolution?
<grawity> kyusea: OH NO IT DOESN'T. Windows 95 is better.
<Frogging101> I find it hard to believe that NO ONE can fix a simple mouse issue...
<kyusea> not much as 3.11
<ScoobyDoo> is w3m installed as default on a ubuntu installation?
<grawity> kyusea: 2.06!
<grawity> !info w3m
<ubottu> w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.2-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1105 kB, installed size 1916 kB
<moldy> hi
<Guest90385> is there anyway to know why Ubuntu freezes (error messages,logs) like windows has?
<oferon> Help! My computer freezes every time i start injecting with AIREPLAY... I guess something is wrong with my cards configuration, but I just can't seem to fix it.. Help anyone?
<grawity> ScoobyDoo: It seems it is.
<ScoobyDoo> grawity Ah thanks alot :-)
<moldy> ubuntu 9.10 won't boot with a degraded raid1 array if i plug in an empty disk to re-add to the array. what is going on here?
<maivo> Hi
<maivo> Guys im loosing wifi connection after like 30min
<maivo> and i need to restart pc
<tamale> Migi32: I mean the size of the menu items and fonts in the application, not the document text font
<maivo> any ideas how to fix it?
<Guest90385> yeah, well my computer freezes every 20 minutes or so...no clue howto fix it or find out what it is..*sigh*...goodbye ubuntu
<craigbass1976> Is five minutes normal for printing an 8 page pdf?
<dAlfa89_> What's GTK's package name? \:
<tamale> Migi32: Changing the settings under appearance doesn't help, but I'm assuming those only tweak GTK applications, and from what I understand Kate is not one of them. So I'd like to know how to control the look of KDE apps from within Gnome. Google hasn't been much help I'm afraid.
<kyusea> Any Idea why Dlink router divide conection 80% for one 20% for others users on the default settings?
<kyusea> it may be bacous of quality of cable?
<rob_p> Guest90385: The area to look for logs is /var/log so yes, Linux does keep logs.
<dAlfa89_> kyusea: Swap the cables around, see if the opposite happens
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, it shows me the gui login prompt, but the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<Migi32> tamale: hmm, I can't seem to get it work either. I think there should be some kind of application, but I can't find out how it's called. Should be something like kde-settings
<tamale> kde4-config is what I found, but it won't start after installing the necessary dependencies
<quizme> how much memory does 64 bit Karmic (9.10) require to run ?
<quizme> on a default installation
<quizme> i'm showing 310 MB
<quizme> just wondering if i can kill some processes
<quizme> cuz i'm on a VM
<Migi32> tamale: what about System > Preferences > QT 4 Settings
<quizme> with only 350MB
<dAlfa89_> What's GTK's package name? \:
<Amqui> good day
<Migi32> quizme: try killing random processes. It's like playing Jenga :D
<Amqui> in what repersoritory I can fing java, cause they gave me sevent
<papul> hi guys.
<tamale> OK, that launched, but it says fonts are already size 9, and they're clearly much larger than that.
<Amqui> find*
<Amqui> seven*
<WaFFeN> how can i add a ip for eth0 with easyly method?
<ZORG2> Have anybody use Imagick under Ubuntu????????
<WaFFeN> i cant edit interfaces
<xpzeep3z> anybdoyu got any information about 1.8" zif drives
<xpzeep3z> i got a sony vaio UX380n
<WaFFeN> are u know a graphical utils?
<papul> i am using ubuntu and i want to try out the xfce4 de.
<quizme> how do i make top sort by memory?
<EsatYuce> How can i know IP adress of a computer which doesnt have Internet connection??
<tamale> Migi32: Hm.. I changed it to size 7, saved, and the qt4-config box itself now looks much better.  Kate, however, doesn't look any different, even after re-launching it.
<xpzeep3z> and i want to replace the drive with a ssd but the problem is
<tamale> Kate doesn't use QT I guess.
<papul> is there any package available for it?
<xpzeep3z> drives like kingspec and runcore pro IV are running at udma2 mode
<xpzeep3z> does anybody know of drives that dont
<Migi32> tamale: probably not... I'm sorry but I don't think I can be of much more help here
<WaFFeN> how can i add a static ip ? :)
<tamale> Can anyone else help me get Kate to look better through GNome? The fonts and menu items are way too big.
<xpzeep3z> yea
<xpzeep3z> you have to ask mary and ashley
<xpzeep3z> to put lipstick on
<xpzeep3z> they'll look better through gnomes
<papul> is there any package available for it?
<xpzeep3z> dwarfs
<papul> i am using ubuntu and i want to try out the xfce4 de.
<xpzeep3z> midgets elfs
<xpzeep3z> and trolls
<FloodBot3> xpzeep3z: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EsatYuce> How can i know IP address of a computer which doesnt have Internet connection?
<xpzeep3z> it doesnt have one
<grawity> EsatYuce: Type 'ifconfig'
<xpzeep3z> so theres nothing to know
<papul> EsatYuce, lol what?
<kyusea> I have an old Toshiba e330 PPC wit OS PPC2002,  and Toshiba Support dosent wrote rom to update to WM2003, so I can't run PocketKiSS on my device. its sad.
<grawity> xpzeep3z: He didn't say "no LAN connection either" :D
<xpzeep3z> =|
<Migi32> tamale: have you read the contents of "~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals" already? Or maybe any other files in that neighborhood (~/.kde)? It should be there
<papul> i am using ubuntu and i want to try out the xfce4 de.
<xpzeep3z> well he would have to do that from his router
<papul> i am using ubuntu and i want to try out the xfce4 de.
<papul> is there any package available for it?
<FloodBot3> papul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EsatYuce> grawity: i typed
<grawity> papul: xubuntu-desktop, if you want the entire kit
<xpzeep3z> floodbot dont flood
<nh2> I'm in the grub2 shell. can I activate the menu from here?
<grawity> EsatYuce: OTOH, it might be /sbin/ifconfig (I don't remember now)
<tamale> no Migi32, thanks I'll look in there
<papul> grawity, hi. nice to see u :). i want only the xfce4 not the additional software
<EsatYuce> grawity: ok i found it
<grawity> papul: Then try just 'xfce4'
<papul> ok
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, it shows me the gui login prompt, but the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<EsatYuce> how can i find server name in a computer?
<tamale> Migi32: I don't see any font size settings in here :(
<papul> grawity, and for kde?
<Migi32> tamale: also not in other files in ~/.kde/share/config or around that?
<darkely1024> hello
<darkely1024> where can i download the ubuntu kernal?
<tamale> Migi32: lookin for it
<VirusTB> darkely1024,  run "sudo apt-get update"
<VirusTB> i think ** ?
<papul> grawity, and for kde?
<darkely1024> thats jsut an update i want to edit the kernal and work ona new OS  based on the linux kernal - (to VirusTB)
<trism> darkely1024: kernel.org has the vanilla kernel sources
<darkely1024> trism: thanks
<vin> hello
<papul> what do i have to install to try out kde?
<dAlfa89_> papul: kubuntu-desktop
<papul> ok dAlfa89_
<Alan502> papul, try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<papul> ok Alan502
<Alan502> papul, that will install kubuntu-desktop on you machine :)
<Alan502> papul, or if you want to try it, without having to install it, you can download the kubuntu live cd.
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, it shows me the gui login prompt, but the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<Alan502> papul, althought, if you install kubuntu-desktop you can always choose wether to use gnome or kubuntu when logging in
<papul> Alan502, ok
<tamale> Migi32: I'm suprised I can't just run the kde control center from within gnome
<sorrow2000> ciao a tutti
<tamale> Migi32: what's its name from the command line?
<Migi32> tamale: don't know
<sorrow2000> how i can install webcam on ubuntu?
<Migi32> google?
<kian> O
<kian> I'
<xpzeep3z> you have to sit on the toilet
<xpzeep3z> and wish for aladdin
<xpzeep3z> and you'l install a webcam
<sorrow2000> webcam on ubuntu?
<coz_> sorrow2000,  it should pick it up when you plug it in...do you have an application like camorama for it?
<sorrow2000> i need install drivers
<kian> I'm having trouble getting google talk to work with empathy, does anyone have it working?
<Travis-42> After the most recent kernel update for Ubuntu 9.10, nvidia will no longer load. And when I try to select the hardware driver it tells me that xorg.conf is invalid (the same xorg.conf I've used for 3 months)
<kubanc> what is better for XFCE. kdm or gdm
<sorrow2000> best is KDE
<Alan502> kian, empathy is still pretty beta. You can try to install pidgin instead.
<kian> Alan502, k
<kian> Alan502, Had trouble with both
<Migi32> anyone has an idea why my creative Fatal1ty headset works only with OSS and totem/rhtyhmbox but not with Firefox, Flash or Wine?
<Alan502> kian, what type of problems?
<kubanc> sorrow2000, i cannot use KDE, because i have an old computer
<grawity> kubanc: gdm is GNOME-based, so it is lighter
<llutz> kubanc: then kdm makes no sense
<kian> Alan502, Network errors
<kubanc> grawity, thanks
<kian> Alan502, Let me install pidgin and run it from the commandline see if i get any output that way
<Alan502> kian, ok
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, it shows me the gui login prompt, but the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<om26er> kian: tried reboot?
<kian> Alan502,  does that look like a good link http://pastebin.com/f2d4f4736
<darlek> Anyone get "unknown program, logout anyway?  "  it's annoying
<kian> om26er, that may help?
<lzrdking> how do i display an app full screen across two monitors?
<LuXor-> hello i've installed skype
<tottto-drummond> when I try to transfer a file into my external hard drive I get a permission denied message.. can someone help
<om26er> kian: might and also the link you have got is very old. which version of pidgin?
<LuXor-> but the quality of sound
<LuXor-> is not good
<LuXor-> i cannot do voip call
<LuXor-> in windows everuthing works fine
<darlek> !ask | LuXor-
<ubottu> LuXor-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<om26er> !enter | LuXor-
<ubottu> LuXor-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dassouki> I wonder why all my java based apps lost the "file ..." menus
<dassouki> pidgin/eclipse . and some others
<thevishy> what is this bluecurve engine ?
<kian> om26er, 2.6.2 (purple 2.6.2)
<darlek> On logout I get "unknown program, logout anyway", can anyone suggest means of figuring out what program is stalled and how to kill it?  ps aux isn't helping
<LuXor-> i have sound problem with skype on ubuntu, the quality of voice is not good, in windows everything works fine. Could someone help me?
<thevishy> !bluecurve
<mdeonte> lzrdking, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<thevishy> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<tottto-drummond>  when I try to transfer a file into my external hard drive I get a permission denied message.. can someone help
<om26er> kian: first try reboot. and also restart your router. if that does not help you can try installing a later version from the ppa
<mauri> in karmik skype the microphone does not work
<mdeonte> thevishy, msg the bot
<LuXor-> i have sound problem with skype on ubuntu, the quality of voice is not good, in windows everything works fine. Could someone help me?
<om26er> mauri: open gstreamer-properties in a terminal
<mdeonte> tottto-drummond, you need to change the permisssion of the HDD, or format it to a filesystem that doesnt support permissions
<mdeonte> NTFS, VFAT
<rakesh> my ubuntu karmic is not working can anyone tell me how 2 recover it again
<om26er> mauri: and there. default input alsa
<lzrdking> mdeonte: thanks but i've got TwinView enabled and am able to use both monitors; however when I maximize any application, it only fills one screen, not both
<tottto-drummond> ok mdeonte.. and how do I change the permission
<mdeonte> tottto-drummond, The best way is to just chmod 777 it.
<Cornelis-> Hi, I have a problem with my Xubuntu wich ive installed on my laptop. Ive had some problem finding drivers for my wlan, but I did find some windows drivers and used ndisgtk to install them. It works, but then everything starts to lag. I can start all applications but they almost immediatly freeze. Anyone know what i can be?
<mdeonte> tottto-drummond, do you know where the HDD is mounted? it should be somewhere in /media
<kian> Alan502, bizarre it just worked now...
<rakesh> <rakesh> my ubuntu karmic is not working can anyone tell me how 2 recover it again
<om26er> LuXor-: go to terminal type gstreamer-properties and press enter a settings window will open and there change default input to alsa
<tottto-drummond> mdeonte.. my hdd is mounted under /media/sdc2
<guntbert> tottto-drummond: there should never be reason to chmod 777 something
<kian> Alan502, thanks for the help
<thevishy> when I try to load one of the theme in my computer it says this theme might not work well as some gtk+ bluecurve engine is not installed
<jensm1> How do I know what chipset my wifi is?
<thevishy> what can I do to resolve this ?
<Alan502> kian, nice, sorry i did not answer
<Alan502> np
<mauri> om26er: im using kubuntu...is it the same?
<mdeonte> tottto-drummond, Okay, Now open a terminal, and type in 'sudo chmod -R 777 /media/sdc2/
<om26er> jensm1: should be
<jensm1> om26er: Do you know?
<mdeonte> tottto-drummond, chmoding it to 777 will allow everyone writing access to it
<mdeonte> Do you just want to allow your user to write to it?
<rakesh> <rakesh> <rakesh> my ubuntu karmic is not working can anyone tell me how 2 recover it again
<darlek> jensml; lspci and look for Network controller etc
<om26er> jensm1: lspci
<tottto-drummond> mdeonte.. I m the sole user of this computer
<rakesh> help me pls
<mdeonte> tottto-drummond, Then 777 should be OK
<jensm1> sorry, I'm new, what is lspci ?
<mauri> om26er: are you there?
<om26er> !help | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darlek> rakesh ; recover what again? noun please
<om26er> mauri: yes
<tottto-drummond> mdeonte. do I need to reboot after ?
<Alan502> rakesh, please be more especifiic
<mauri> om26er: im using kubuntu...is it the same?
<om26er> mauri: try it
<mdeonte> tottto-drummond, No, now try to access the hdd with nautilus, and make a file
<lzrdking> mdeonte: do you have any other suggestions for me?
<om26er> mauri: open terminal and type gstreamer-properties
<Alan502> rakesh, provide details about what was the last time it worked, how did it crash and what does makes your karmic unusable
<mauri> om26er: the package is not installed... Have I install it
<om26er> mauri: idk. but i would install
<mdeonte> lzrdking, why doesnt the link I showed you work?
<tottto-drummond> mdeonte... I still get the same message
<rakesh> i hav uploded ubuntu karmic in my laptop...it was working good....2day when i m starting my laptop....ubuntu karmic is not working...it just starts and shows nothng
<VirusTB> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<VirusTB> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<VirusTB> how do i see a list of the " !  " messages?
<lzrdking> mdeonte: the link works, but when i maximize a wiindow it only fills one screen, not both
<Frogging101> I am having issues with a thin client. When the thin client boots, it shows me the gui login prompt, but the mouse and keyboard don't respond to any input. The client is a laptop connected with a crossover cable, and the ltsp server is a desktop.
<tottto-drummond> mdeonte. I do have access to it.. but cannot transfer any file to it
<lzrdking> window
<VirusTB> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VirusTB> !!
<om26er> !botabuse | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<WaywardGeek_> Sorry for this stupid question, but what IRC channel is used for Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<darlek> !enter | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_nalle> Hi, I'm having a fairly interesting problem. When switching resolutions from 1024x768 to 1280x720 I get a blue tint and offsets in the screen. Does anyone know why or how I can get access to more settings (with an Intel Series 4 card)?
<om26er> WaywardGeek_: ask UNR questions here
<VirusTB> darlek, om26er sorry
<dassouki> I wonder why all my java based apps lost the "file ..." menus .. on ubuntu
<mauri> om26er: done but I dont have alsa in the choces
<mdeonte> tottto-drummond, interesting.. what is the user account you are using it under called?
<Alan502> rakesh, what happened the last time it worked? whats your native language? there are plenty other channels in other languages where you could explain your problem better.
<VirusTB> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<om26er> mauri: which version of ubuntu?
<mado> howdy folks!
<tottto-drummond> mdeonte.. what do you mean exactly by that
<LuXor-> om26er i had ALSA as default like you told me, but the quality is too bad... In windows everything works fine,
<mauri> om26er: kubuntu 9.10 karmic
<mdeonte> tottto-drummond, what is your acount name
<om26er> LuXor-: everthing works for me fine in ubuntu too in skype
<tottto-drummond> mdeonte maurice
<WaywardGeek_> om26er: Thanks.  I had a Dumb Idea this morning for Remix and I thought I'd test it here first: A dynamically warping virtual keyboard for multi-touch internet tablets.
<rakesh> hindi ....alan502
<om26er> mauri: i never used kubuntu
<mado> excuse me ... but is it an openoffice-bug or an ubuntu-bug when i can't copy some text and photos from a website and paste them inside an empty ooo-writer-document?
<bastid_raZor> VirusTB: you could /msg ubottu !factoid  and you'll get a link to its brain
<Alan502> !hindi | rakesh
<mdeonte> lzrdking, You may have better luck in #nvidia
<WaywardGeek_> om26er: I wrote up the idea at http://www.billrocks.org
<lzrdking> mdeonte: thanks!
<rakesh> yes .....alan502
<jensm1> darlek: what is lspci?
<mdeonte> tottto-drummond, Okay, try the command 'sudo chown -R maurice /media/sdc2/'
<WaywardGeek_> om26er: The idea is that when you place 8 fingers down, an keyboard appears, warped to fit your finger placement.  As you type, it adjusts.
<Alan502> rakesh, i dont think there is channel in that language. Anyway, could you explain with the best detail possible what happened the last time it worked?
<bvo> Hello, Ive installed Ubuntu 9.10 64bits. After reboot the BIOS hangs. Its a dual boot configuration. When rebooting after using WinXP there are no problems. Does anybody know where i can find a solution to my problem? Now i have to disconnect the power cord.
<om26er> !ot | WaywardGeek_
<ubottu> WaywardGeek_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cornelis-> Hi, I have a problem with my Xubuntu wich ive installed on my laptop. Ive had some problem finding drivers for my wlan, but I did find some windows drivers and used ndisgtk to install them. It works, but then everything starts to lag. I can start all applications but they almost immediatly freeze. Anyone know what i can be?
<VirusTB> #windows
<WaywardGeek_> om26er: Ok.  will do.
<rakesh> ok....i can also speak english man....alan502
<mdeonte> lzrdking, no problem (elky <=)
<lzrdking> elky?
<mdeonte> lzrdking, disregard that,
<Alan502> lol, but "not working" is too broad. We need more specific information of what does not work, rakesh
<quizme> anybody know any good ubuntu hosts?  I use Linode.  Anybody know any better ones for cheap RAM?
<Djarrum> Is there a way to see a list of available wireless hotspots in ubuntu?
<mdeonte> Djarrum, Usually, NetworkManager automattically scans for hostpots
<mado> excuse me ... but is it an openoffice-bug or an ubuntu-bug when i can't copy some text and photos from a website and paste them inside an empty ooo-writer-document?
<rakesh> okk......just tell me how 2 recover....the ubuntu...alan502
<mdeonte> Djarrum, You can although call the command 'sudo iwlist <interface> scan' and that will list all the networks in reange, inclusing signal strenth
<CkhiKuzad> I have about 4 ubuntu profiles (and their single user modes) in my GRUB menu, would i be able to delete them from the menu.lst file?
<Djarrum> mdeonte, So if it doesn't then ubuntu doesn't support y warless adapter?
<icarus-c> which version does  ubuntu5.9 refers to ?
<CkhiKuzad> i just want to make sure its safe
<siyad> hi
<Alan502> rakesh, well, the easiest way would be formatting, just make a new installation of ubuntu, again. I dont think you had too much data as it was only two days you had used it.
<mdeonte> Djarrum, what is the output of the command 'ifconfig' use a patebin
<Alan502> rakesh, either way you can still back up your information booting from the live cd
<Wolfman2000> afternoon. Silly question here, but are there any minimum specs I have to worry about when installing Ubuntu 9.04?
<Djarrum> i'm not on my laptop, my laptop isn't online
<Alan502> rakesh, you can save any valuable information in a usb or external drive
<Djarrum> mdeonte, i'm not on my laptop, my laptop isn't online
<Alan502> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<siyad> i didnt uderstanding
<Alan502> !requirements | Djarrum
<ubottu> Djarrum: please see above
<Wolfman2000> cute bot
<tottto-drummond> mdeonte... same result :-(
<Alan502> sorry Djarrum
<Alan502> !requirements | Wolfman2000
<ubottu> Wolfman2000: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Wolfman2000> Alan502: already there
<om26er> Wolfman2000: IMO ram must be 512mb. processor 1ghz+
<blakem> looking for some help with my sound on my imac running ubuntu 9.10
<Alan502> Wolfman2000, hehe sorry; hope it helps
<CkhiKuzad> om26er, i know im not in this, but how would i check my processor power?
<Wolfman2000> om26er: installing through VirtualBox. Can't afford that much. This is primarily for building a particular website in isolation.
<mdeonte> tottto-drummond, damn, uh try opening 'gksudo nautilus' and going to the /media folder
<om26er> CkhiKuzad: go to system monitor
<CkhiKuzad> would a K system monitor work? i can never tell between the two
<Djarrum> Alan502, I know this laptop's hardware requirements,  I trying to figure out why it's woreless adapter isn't being picked up by ubuntu
<cptblood> lack of drivers?
<om26er> CkhiKuzad: open and check it
<mdeonte> and properties, then edit permisions, then select your username as the owner, and then the rest yo ucan figure out +]
<mdeonte> =]*
<CkhiKuzad> ok thanks om
<mdeonte> lzrdking, ^
<Wolfman2000> ...not familiar with the J mode
<Djarrum> mdeonte, I have the driver from realtek,  but I get errors when I do the MAKE
<mdeonte> Djarrum, What is your card?
<blakem> is there a ubuntu room that is for mac users?
<Djarrum> RTL8101E
<Djarrum> mdeonte, RTL8101E
<^mNotIntelligent> c ya guys
<CkhiKuzad> I have about 4 ubuntu profiles (and their single user modes) in my GRUB menu, would i be able to delete them from the menu.lst file?
<shaneprice> Ok...something of a noob here...so please bear with me...
<Shoe> My computer isn't recognizing my iPod. No programs (RhythymBox, gtkpod, etc.) recognize it when I plug it in, and it doesn't show up under "Places". My computer does absolutely nothing when it's plugged in. The iPod gets the whole "Do not disconnect" message, but nothing happens on my computer. Can anyone help me?
<shaneprice> Does anyone know what the issue is that is causing Karmic Koala to freeze regularly on certain machines?
<tottto-drummond> mdeonte could it be related to users and group ?
<Emiliano> Hello
<mdeonte> tottto-drummond, I got your PM, patience
<Emiliano> http://frikinotegroup.blogspot.com/
<Guest81271> If the fan doesnt spin on my graphics, does that mean that it is broken? I recently vacuumed the comp.
<CkhiKuzad> guest81271 no its probably unpluggged
<Emiliano> Guest81271 maybe its dirty
<bruno> ola
<CkhiKuzad> Guest81271: open your computer again, and look at the wires connected to it, check if any are unplugged, if they are, plug them into the corresponding spots
<bruno> alguien por ahi  ?
<Guest81271> ckhi: lol, its plugged in.
<gabex> quick question. i have a dying hard drive, and another "fresh" one.  what's the proper way to copy over my entire ubuntu install without messing things up?
<CkhiKuzad> bruno no habla espanol
<Emiliano> Hola
<clueless2> hello people!
<clueless2> question ...
<Guest72537> necesito el chat en español :S
<CkhiKuzad> habla ingles?
<Emiliano> Yo hablo ambos idiomas.
<Guest72537> aya
<Guest72537> emiliano
<Guest81271> ckhi: i got it open here right next to me. its an old card so it doesnt need extra power, i think
<Guest72537> necesito que me ayudes
<clueless2> trying to follow the instruction on how to create a Strong SSH passwords ...
<Dr_Willis> gabex:  the program 'fsarchiver' (or was it fsarchive) is handy for that if the drives are not the same size it does verification also
<Guest72537> necesito ayuda con ubuntu
<Emiliano> Hablame por privao Guest72537
<gabex> okay, let me look it up with apt-cache
<gabex> thank you.
<Dr_Willis> gabex:  but its not in the ubuntu repos. The latest system rescue live cd has it however
<gabex> i can find the .deb
<clueless2> it stated to put in your ~/.bashrc ; my question is ..where is that directory?  I'm new to Linux .. still learning
<skyl> how can I see what options vim was compiled with for the package manager version?
<g477o__> any easy way to install jdownloader ?
<shaneprice> Anyone on the issue of Karmic freezing on certain machines?
<skyl> it has +python ?
<Dr_Willis> gabex:  it may be best to do the copyu with a live cd. that way  the filesystems are not in use
<clueless2> good morning Dr_Willis .. you're still here? lols
<gabex> hmm. so, the ubuntu livecd has this?
<cba123> Guest72537, #ubuntu-es o si puedes, hablar conmigo en private
<skyl> shaneprice, with the rt kernel I crashed it over and over so hard that I had to format my drive :D  ... twice extra
<clueless2> it stated to put in your ~/.bashrc ; my question is ..where is that directory?  I'm new to Linux
<Dr_Willis> gabex:  no  the latest 'system rescue' live cd has it from what i read.
<gabex> k, sec.
<Dr_Willis> clueless2:  ~ = /home/yourusername
<iceroot> clueless2: ~/ is an alias for your home-directory
<iceroot> clueless2: sorry, ~
<clueless2> iceroot .. isee
<shaneprice> skyl, the system works for a bit, but every two hours or so, it will just lock and I have to hard restart.
<clueless2> let me heck
<CkhiKuzad> god this is the third time i've had to repeat it
<CkhiKuzad> I have about 4 ubuntu profiles (and their single user modes) in my GRUB menu, would i be able to delete them from the menu.lst file?
<iceroot> clueless2: so its /home/yourusername/.bashrc
<iceroot> clueless2: a file starts with . is a hidden file
<darkasmodey> Hi, all!
<clueless2> iceroot
<skyl> CkhiKuzad, menu.lst is for the old grub and is old now
<clueless2> how do I view the hidden file name?
<cmc1> ...
<clueless2> or edit the hidden file name?
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  grub1 has a setting to hide them in the menu.lst      'show # of kernels = 2 or ALL' i recall is the defaults.
<bikerdin> hi
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  for grub2 - you could just remove the older kernels and rerun update-grub
<Guest72537> alguien habla español ?
<darkasmodey> how i can do autologin in terminal mode??
<bikerdin> how are u
<dAlfa89_> !es | Guest72537
<ubottu> Guest72537: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<iceroot> clueless2: you know vim? then use  vim ~/.bashrc  else use gedit    gedit ~/.bashrc
<clueless2> iceroot  ..got it
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_willis, i want to get rid of all ubuntu kernels except for my updated one. i dont want to get rid of debian
<darkasmodey> bikerdin: me?
<jk-cheng> hi here... i hv trouble with my external hdd... and it seem to be super block corrupted... after e2fsck with backup id it still can't... wonder what go wrong...
<clueless2> iceroot.. i'm able to get into the .bashrc using the vi mode
<iceroot> darkasmodey: for what you need auto login to shell?
<skyl> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1074 is the vim package from the package manager ready for this?
<shaneprice> Great...knew this would be a waste of time to get an answer here.
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  using grub1 or 2?  You can use the package manager to remove the old ubuntu kernels and rerun update-grub if you wanted to
<iceroot> skyl: yes
 * Dr_Willis sends shandprice the bill.
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_Willis, i have no idea whether im on 1 or 2, but im on 9.04
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  then you are using grub1  - check the comments in the menu.lst file for how to alter the file.
<iceroot> CkhiKuzad: then its grub1 also called grub legancy
<darkasmodey> iceroot: hmm.. do you know how i can do that? ))
<CkhiKuzad> i dont need to know what its called iceroot. i need to know how to get rid of the dang thing
<CkhiKuzad> things*
<iceroot> darkasmodey: sorry, never tried it but i know its possible with ubuntus vim from the repos
<om26er> how can i set a background in grub menu
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  and you have been told.
<jk-cheng> hi here... i hv trouble with my external hdd... and it seem to be super block corrupted... after e2fsck with backup id it still can't... wonder what go wrong...
<iceroot> CkhiKuzad: ok, then i dont give you further informations if you dont need them
<CkhiKuzad> ok iceroot, i will only ask you for information if i need it.
<darkasmodey> iceroot: thanks for help )
<iceroot> darkasmodey: np
<iceroot> CkhiKuzad: ok
<jk-cheng> any1 there???
<CkhiKuzad> blah forget it, i'll take my chances with the startup manager
<iceroot> !ask | jk-cheng
<ubottu> jk-cheng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clueless2> iceroot ...
<Dr_Willis> hard drives are such the 'weakest' link these days
<CkhiKuzad> ok time to do a reboot to see if this either fixed my computer, or destroyed it.
<cba123> How can I get a Microsoft Strategic Commander game controller to work as an input device?
<clueless2> question ..i've already modified the .bashrc ... however it says here that I need to run it..
<Kottizen> why do I get this and how do I solve it? http://pastebin.com/d676fb57f
<iceroot> clueless2: sourse ~/.bashrc
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  one of those left hand gizmos? i got one.. never did get it working in linux.. not tried in years
<clueless2> iceroot ..here is what I am trying to do .. look at the link
<clueless2> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-bsd-openssh-server-best-practices.html
<clueless2> iceroot .. look at #10
<darkasmodey> clueless2: restart bash or relogin if in the terminal mode
<iceroot> clueless2: or relogin, both is executing bashrc
<luomo> output of sudo dhclient eth0 shows:"No DHCPOFFERS received". Help me to resolve this issue
<clueless2> darkasmodey .. i see
<cba123> Dr_Willis, I was cleaning and found it.  I'm lefty, so I want to try it, although I know I can put the mouse on the left hand too, just this has so many buttons I could map
<RB2> Afternoon
<iceroot> luomo: then there is no dhcp-server running
<theoo> i need program for ubuntu to with who i can draw trigonometry graphics ..
<iceroot> luomo: or your pc is not connected
<Kottizen> why do I get this and how do I solve it? http://pastebin.com/d676fb57f
<iceroot> theoo: inkscape if you mean vectors
<luomo> iceroot:my pc is not connected to DSL modem. How to resolve this?
<jk-cheng> ubottu: if i can get the solution on google then i don need come here and ask...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clueless2> how do I restart bash .. i typed sourse ~./bashrc ... command not found
<iceroot> luomo: you have a dsl modem and a router, right?
<iceroot> luomo: enable dhcp in the router (look at the router manual)
<luomo> iceroot:right
<breinera> clueless2: just issue the command "bash"
<darkasmodey> clueless2: source .bashrc
<theoo> iceroot, no, something to draw them automatically.. i want to enter the function and the graphic to be drawn
<iceroot> theoo: hm, sorry dont know something like that
<mka> clueless2
<mka> clueless2: source ~/.bashrc
<dooglus> I have a bog standard microsoft usb optical mouse.  it doesn't work in ubuntu 9.10.  help?
<pratik_narain> I connected to gprs via usb mobile phone modem using wvdial but cac't open any site or even ping. Help plz
<RB2> Quick question, what are the new kernel updates marked "(New Install)"? I wanted to make sure they were just a regular kernel update before I installed them. ;)
<luomo> iceroot:I could connect to router+modem in windows not in Ubuntu9.10. So I think dhcp is enabled.
<dooglus> when I plug it in, it says:
<clueless2> mka .. now I got an expected EOF .. oh boy! ;o(
<dooglus> Dec  6 17:30:44 chris-laptop kernel: [10996.208075] usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<dooglus> Dec  6 17:30:44 chris-laptop kernel: [10996.391335] usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<dooglus> in each of /var/log/messages, /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog
<dooglus> but nothing else seems to happen
<iceroot> luomo: ah ok
<maverick> hello, i am running kubuntu, and got fed up of KDE, so i installed gnome using sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop, now i wanna remove kde completely, is it safe and possible??
<dooglus> oh, and the red light comes on - the mouse glows, like it should
<iceroot> luomo: what happened if you set a static ip if the correct subnet?
<zggame> Hi, my ubuntu does not book.  I used to have gnome 9.10, then installed the kde-desktop, I try to switch to kdm login use the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm", then I reboot, it starts X somehow, but not the login.  I can reboot by alt-ctrl-del.  And the recovery mode does not work either.  I also tried "ctrl-alt-F1/2", and it does not show the login in screen
<jk-cheng> pratik_narain: try use network manager...
<khensthoth> maverick: Have a look at this. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome It *should* be fine
<Mad_Rabbit> hey guys.. how can i turn off wifi indicator on Acer D250? Anybody knows?
<astrojp> What is the name of the 'main' package for installing VirtualBox on 9.10? An 'apt-cache search VirtualBox' brought up many different packages.
<luomo> iceroot:static ip worked fine for the first time but internet connection does not work and after rebooting static ip does not work at all.
<dooglus> lsusb includes the line:
<dooglus> "Bus 006 Device 003: ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical"
<iceroot> luomo: hm, very strange
<dooglus> so it's being detected, but it doesn't work.
<dooglus> it works find in windows however
<luomo> iceroot:yes
<maverick> khensthoth: thanks :D
<pratik_narain> jk-cheng: actually nm works. but i wan't to learn more about the basics. So I tried. Its connecting fine with wvdial but I cant open any site.
<iceroot> luomo: can you paste the output of "less /etc/network/interfaces"
<iceroot> !paste | luomo
<ubottu> luomo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<astrojp> 'virtualbox-ose' is my first guess but not sure.
<rek> hi could you help me t set my server?
<jk-cheng> pratik_narain: check ur /etc/resolv.conf as well...
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<iceroot> !ask | rek
<ubottu> rek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<luomo> iceroot:http://paste.ubuntu.com/336026/
<dooglus> !usbmouse
<clueless2> icroot .. got no error this time.. :-) thanks all
<dooglus> !mouseusb
<pratik_narain> jk-cheng: thats wat i want to know. what to do in /etc/resolv.conf
<dooglus> !usb mouse
<iceroot> luomo: there is no eth0 set, so because of that its not working of course
<dooglus> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<rek> Dr_willis i want to be able to access to my ftp server using my domain
<om26er> !botabuse | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<skyl> does vim in karmic still look for ~/.vim/ etc in your home dir?
<iceroot> luomo: did you edit that file or just using network-manager?
<luomo> iceroot:ok so how to fix it?
<iceroot> luomo: look if there is eth0 (in network manager)
<luomo> iceroot:i am using network manager
<grawity> skyl: It should. (No one wants to bring the wrath of $BIG_NUMBER vim users.)
<astrojp> thanks.
<luomo> iceroot:yes it is
<sqdsd> Gnome keeps mounting usbs as root only , Any way to stop this?
<jk-cheng> pratik_narain: it is the place which store ur nameserver IP...
<skyl> grawity, it just doesn't create the home dir stuff like it userd to
<rek> which ports can i use for ftp?
<iceroot> luomo: hm, seems i am wrong, in my /etc/network/interfaces there is also no eth
<iceroot> rek: all but 21 is standard
<grawity> skyl: I have never seen vim create anything automatically - I myself made ~/.vimrc and ~/.vim/
<rek> ok
<gawry> how do i reload network intefaces configuration?
<rek> iceroot: i don't see my server
<iceroot> gawry: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dooglus>  /msg ubuttu can I get a list of the stuff you know about?  no fucker in the channel seems to know anything...
<luomo> iceroot:so how to solve this?
<skyl> grawity, okay, check, thanks, I must have created the last ones so long ago that I didn't remember
<iceroot> rek: nmap yourip  from outside, see if it is blocked
<gawry> iceroot: thanks
<Dr_Willis> sqdsd:  if they are ntfs/vfat  filesystems install/run the ntfs-config tool
<iceroot> luomo: a good question, sorry i dont know
<luomo> iceroot: :)
<rek> my external ip?
<darkasmodey> устал бля читать инглиш (((
<flukebox> hi all
<grawity> darkasmodey: Try #ubuntu-ru then.
<luomo> output of sudo dhclient eth0 shows:"No DHCPOFFERS received". Help me to resolve this issue
<mmaksimov> darkasmodey: а придётся. Следите за языком, поручик...
<iceroot> rek: use nmap server-ip-adresse  from another pc (not the server)
<LetsGo67> My SSH server woks on the local network!  How do I make it work over the Internet now?
<elfranne> my brother printer/scanner does not show up in lsusb but i got a little message (near the clock) that say the printer is ready ... any idea ?
<rek> a pc in my house?
<iceroot> LetsGo67: fortward the port in your router
<darkasmodey> ничего себе
<rek> do it
<LetsGo67> Iceroot: thenÉ
<LetsGo67> Iceroot: then?
<iceroot> LetsGo67: see the manual for your router for port-forwarding
<iceroot> LetsGo67: then you can access the local pc from the internet
<skyl> <shift-ctrl-v> doesn't paste into terminal anymore?
<Belserusk> test321
<iceroot> rek: a pc from which you cant access the server as you said
<iceroot> skyl: shift + insert
<grawity> skyl: With gnome-terminal? Works for me.
<grawity> skyl: You might be using the wrong clipboard
<rek> iceroot: this one
<rek> using mentecat2.ath.cx
<darkasmodey> iceroothow i can copy-paste in terminal mode, you know?
<skyl> grawity, are you using karmic?
<skyl> !paste
<grawity> skyl: Arch Linux, actually.
<dooglus> darkasmodey: edit>copy edit>paste ?
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<iceroot> darkasmodey: yu can do with shift + insert also
<grawity> skyl: The "clipboard" is Ctrl-Shift-C / Ctrl-Shift-V.  The "primary selection" - select to copy, middle-click to paste.
<iceroot> rek: then use it
<luomo> output of sudo dhclient eth0 shows:"No DHCPOFFERS received". Help me to resolve this issue
<rek> done
<rek> !paste
<rek> !ubottu paste
<portn0k> luomo: what does netstat -rn return
<nasoapippa> I'm searching for a kde4.4 beta 1 ppa
<nasoapippa> someone knows something about?
<darkasmodey> but in nano it's don't work ((
<iceroot> rek: post the output to pastebin
<iceroot> !paste | rek
<CD82> hello all
<ubottu> rek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dueyfinster> nasoapippa: Try #kubuntu
<iceroot> darkasmodey: sure
<iceroot> darkasmodey: working fine here
<jk-cheng> e2fsck still show error on superblock evern with default value...
<portn0k> luomo: ?
<rek> http://pastebin.com/m59c73002
<iceroot> darkasmodey: copy a text from somehwere and press shift + insert in nano
<daredevilthere> Hey i cant play any video on any player.
<Belserusk> bye
<Dr_Willis> daredevilthere:  so you have tried every video in the world on every player that exists?
<iceroot> rek: ok a firewall/router is blocking port 21 (ftp) and port 22 (ssh)
<bastid_raZor> daredevilthere: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<darkasmodey> iceroot: how i can copy
<daredevilthere> ya i did
<jk-cheng> daredevilthere: just drag the media file and the system will find codec for u...
<LetsGo67> iceroot: locally, I use "ssh user@192.168.0.102", but on the Internet, what would I use
<rek> iceroot i can access mentecat.ath.cx which is near my kitchen
<Dr_Willis> daredevilthere:  sad.. i would say install the mplayer and vlc, and the w32codecs package from medibuntu. but sinceyou allready tried every player out there..... :P
<daredevilthere> from terminal it says BadAlloc
<iceroot> LetsGo67: your external-ip
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LetsGo67> iceroot: whatismyip.com?
<iceroot> LetsGo67: www.wieistmeineip.de shows you your ip (german site) but shwing the ip :)
<LetsGo67> iceroot: if I get dynamic IP, is it okay?
<iceroot> LetsGo67: yes
<LuisGMarine> good afternoon.  Just wondering if you need special permissions to be able to reply to threads in the 64-bit forums?
<iceroot> LetsGo67: sure
<LetsGo67> IceRoot: it will not change despite being dynamic?
<darkasmodey> мозг закипел бай всем / Bye, all! ))
<xxtripxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336031/plain/
<iceroot> darkasmodey: hm, only using mouse + right click for copy, so dont know the terminal-command
<xxtripxx> can someone tell me why this happened
<rek> iceroot:  2121 is what i wrote on vsftpd.conf  and i opened it in my router to my ip
<iceroot> LetsGo67: the ip changing of course but not the portfowarding
<darkasmodey> iceroot: i don't have mouse )
<RaptorQuest> I have upgraded to 9.10.  Now it takes up to 15 minutes to boot, the computer hangs for no apparent reason and it is very slow.
<daredevilthere> whn i play video in mplayer is says  ( X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) )
<Ascavasaion> anyone know what distribution would run okay on a AMD K5-200Mhz with 64Mb RAM?  I will run a small Window manager like Blackbox etc.  Thank you.
<darkasmodey> iceroot: shift+arrows don't work's
<portn0k> Ascavasaion: netbsd!
<Dr_Willis> Ascavasaion:  thats a little exreme small. perhaps Puppylinux, or tinycorelinux
<LetsGo67> I get "Network error: connection refused" when using wieistmeinip.de
<bastid_raZor> LetsGo67: you could use dyndns and ddclient .. dyndns for a hostname and ddclient to update your ip when it changes
<portn0k> Ascavasaion: NetBSD will reportedly run on a toaster :D
<Dr_Willis> Ascavasaion:  track down some more ram from  junk pc's if you can.
<portn0k> pfft
<jk-cheng> xxtripxx: where this come from???
<LetsGo67> bastid_raZor: how?  I'm new here.  :)
<mmaksimov> xxtripxx: are you sure the chrooted env. sees the file?
<elfranne> my brother printer/scanner does not show up in lsusb but i got a little message (near the clock) that say the printer is ready ... any idea ?
<Sina> I know this isnt the right place but, I recently tried to install OpenSuse KDE and at the end it told me grub couldnt install so now its installed but i have no bootloader to load into it. it just loads into windows.
<Dr_Willis> elfranne:  check the cups admin  web interface?
<clueless2> iceroot .. you're still here?
<luomo> portn0k:sorry for delay but its shows nothing
<LuisGMarine> anyone know if you need special permissions in the forums to reply to threads in the x86_64 wing?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Sina
<ubottu> Sina: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bastid_raZor> LetsGo67: go to dyndns.com and they have howto's for doing this.
<daredevilthere> How do i make ubuntu detect my graphics driver again and configure it ?
<nelson8874> hello everybody
<portn0k> luomo: `route add default gw <your routers ip>`
<flan_suse> If I have libmtp installed, shouldn't Amarok, Banshee, RhythmBoc, etc, all detect MTP devices like the Sansa Clip? I plug in my Sansa Clip (after setting it to MTP mode), but no application detects it. Why is this? Is there a special libmtp version that I need?
<Sina> well im using opensuse, how can i install grub from windows or a live cd?
<e-head> hey guys, I don't have any sound on a fresh ubuntu install.
<Ascavasaion> Thanks guys... I appreciate it.
<portn0k> Sina: im sure google will tell you
<LetsGo67> bastid_raZor: I have an account and domain.
<portn0k> Sina: im sure google will tell you on 500,000+ pages*
<Sina> i tried it but i dont know what to search for
<Sina> there isnt much help on opensuse
<Dr_Willis> Sina:  suse has its own channel also
<e-head> If I do a "aplay -l" it looks like my onboard sound card has been picked up.
<LuisGMarine> daredevilthere: try going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<MASARUwota> e-head: are you sure that your PCM and MASTER channels are unmuted?
<Ascavasaion> portn0k: NetBSD... would freeBSD run on it with the 64MB RAM and the AMD K6-200Mhz processor?
<Sina> what is it
<luomo> portn0k: I have to close my this connection as I am dual booting. So please tell me further steps.
<Dr_Willis> Sina:  time ti learn some grub-fu skills i guess.  the bot gave a url that will have similer commands to whats needed
<LuisGMarine> e-head make a post on the forums and PM me and I can try and help you out
<MASARUwota> ascavasaion: if you are going to try freebsd, try a good linux distro instead ;/
<portn0k> Ascavasaion: the lowest grade machine ive ran freebsd on was an intel p2 with 256mb ram
<portn0k> Ascavasaion: but you could try!
<e-head> LuisGMarine: thanks.
<nelson8874> i'm having troubles instaling my brother printer &scanner, model dcp-150c. I folowed this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793 but after step 5 i got lost..... any help?
<daredevilthere> LuisGMarine: i see nothing there
<nmvictor> i have the firefox-3.5.5.tar.bz, how do i install or update to this version, i have never known how
<RaptorQuest> Sina, put "opensuse" into a search engine and get ready for a month of reading
<Ascavasaion> I used to run FreeBSD 4.7 on a P150 with 32Mb RAM as a network gateway.
<MASARUwota> nmvictor: untar it, then ./configure then make then makeinstall
<portn0k> luomo: if you have no default route, then you wont get any dhcp offers.  `route add default gw <your routers Ip>` will add a default route (to your router).  you should then use dhclient
<e-head> MASARUwota: I think they are. I have the slider on the panel sound app up to high.
<elfranne> Dr_Willis : i can see it under cups webadmin but cannot see wich usb port it is on, i need this info to add some permissions to be able to use xsane scanner
<luomo> portn0k:ok
<tundrayeti311> After an updated (on Karmic ) and reboot, I got an error message about gnome power manager unable to install default config... i tried dpkg --configure -a and gdm, and then i could log in ok... dpkg --configure gnome-power-manager gives me an error message along with "already installed and configured".... is that normal?
<rek> hei i'm trying to access to my ftp server that is in this machine but i see the other server in my win machine... what's happening?
<portn0k> rek: i couldnt parse your string for any useable information
<rek> what?
<John-86> lol
<portn0k> rek: make more sense :D
<Emiliano> I got a problem with KDE 4.3.4 When it's loggin in, plasma crashes and doesn't start... somebody knows why????
<flan_suse> Anyone here able to use a Sansa Clip (or Fuze) in MTP mode with Linux?
<decora> rek: how exactly are you trying to access?
<daniel88> Hi hi.  I am trying to install phpmyadmin and I get this error: "php5-mcrypt: Depends: libltdl7 (>= 2.2.4) but it is not installable
<daniel88> E: Broken packages"  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> elfranne:  for sane. I never had to change any permissions at all. I do recall there being a scanner group.
<portn0k> rek: i said make sense, not PM me
<MASARUwota> e-head: try running alsa-mixer with a terminal
<rek> with mozzilla
<decora> rek: can you give the exact url you use?
<rek> or with the terminal with vsftpd
<rek> yes
<decora> rek: what terminal command line are you using?
<rek> ftp://mentecat2.ath.cx
<rek> ftp mentecat2.ath.cx
<daniel88> Hi all.  I am trying to install phpmyadmin and I get this error: "php5-mcrypt: Depends: libltdl7 (>= 2.2.4) but it is not installable" Any ideas?
<rek> and i see the server managed by windows xp
<guntbert> daniel88: first step: sudo aptitude update  - to get the database up to date
<daredevilthere> how can i use my cell camera as webcam on ubuntu ?
<rek> i wanna see my linux server
<MASARUwota> daniel88: try downloading
<decora> rek: have you looked at your ftp server logs?
<Emiliano> I got a problem with KDE 4.3.4 When it's loggin in, plasma crashes and doesn't start... somebody knows why????
<rek> no decora
<daniel88> MASARUwota: try downloading what?
<decora> rek: my question: are you running an ftp server on your windows machine?
<portn0k> Emiliano: because kde4.x is lame
<LetsGo67> bastid_raZor: Help please?
<MASARUwota> daniel88: try installing libltdl7
<portn0k> rek: the ftp daemon on that server is up, this is a classic case of PEBKAC
<rek> decora i am running a server on both
<Emiliano> portn0k: Good help... ¬¬
<Dr_Willis> Emiliano:  theres also the #kubuntu channel
<daniel88> MASARUwota: I get this error: "E: Package libltdl7 has no installation candidate"
<Emiliano> Dr_Willis: thnks
<rek> decora one with filezilla server (mentecat.ath.cx) one with vsftpd mentecat2.ath.cx
<daredevilthere> is there a software for photo sharing i mean on home server?
<ubuntu> cześć
<elfranne> Dr_Willis : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783599 this fixed my problem that xsane did not see my scanner, this trick worked under 9.04
<rek> decora i refresh my ip with dyndns on win and ddclient on ubuntu
<guntbert> !cz | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<portn0k> daredevilthere: a media server you mean?
<ubuntu> hellow
<daredevilthere> portn0k: ya that can share pictures i have
<Ascavasaion> Trying ubuntu 8.06LTS on that old machine now.. this ought to be funny.
<decora> rek: mentecat2.ath.cx and mentacat.ath.x both reolve to the same IP address on my box79.54.173.148
<djveer> hey guys, can Opera 10 be installed with APT? I can't seem to find it?
<nomike> hi
<nomike> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 installed via WUBI. Yesterday I installed system updates which included the new kernel (2.6.31-16). Since then, my system is unable to boot. Grub fills up the screen with repeating the following errormessage "error: unknown command '<comment'". The text disappears very quickly and an empty grub prompt appears
<MASARUwota> djveer: its unfree, so not by default
<nomike> google does not have much to say about this error message...
<daredevilthere> djveer: try sudo apt-cache search opera
<LetsGo67> bastid_raZor: Help please?
<nomike> Any suggestions/ideas?
<ubuntu> what is better: windows vista or ubuntu?
<Alberto> Hello
<rek> decora in vsftpd.conf i set up listen_port=2121 in my router...port forwarding.. i set up port 21 22 for mentecat i set up port 2121 for mentecat2        yes i have only one access point
<Alberto> How do I stop Pulseaudio to use jack?
<MASARUwota> nomike: change your grub settings
<iceroot> !ot | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alberto> I don't know how to do it
<MASARUwota> Alberto: edit the grub.conf file
<djveer> MASARUwota: Any idea how i can update it so that it can be installed like that?
<om26er> nomike: the same happend to me today
<nomike> ubuntu: if you want to slam the installation-medium on your head you should choose vista because it comes in a solid box instead of the cardboard-sleve of ubuntu
<khensthoth> Hey Alberto: I have been reading quite a lot. Hold on.
<MASARUwota> djveer: you should get a .deb somewhere
<om26er> nomike: reinstalled on that system
<Alberto> khensthoth Really?
<portn0k> ubottu: there is no "better", it depends on what youre using the system for and what your goals are
<ubuntu> ktoś jest może z Polski?
<Jester527> anyone offer me some advice for Wine and Warhammer Online - online installation no disks
<portn0k> s/ubottu/ubuntu/
<rek> decora i gave the servers different ports
<om26er> nomike: using 64bit ubuntu?
<RaptorQuest> ubuntu: up until 9.10, ubuntu was better
<decora> rek: ahhh ... you need to set your ftp client to use that port
<guntbert> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<MASARUwota> nomike: what
<Alberto> I just want to stop it for a while
<om26er> RaptorQuest: woh think again
<ubuntu> ok, thanks
<djveer> MASARUwota: okay i'll look, thanks
<LetsGo67> (ROOM) How do I access my SSH server over the Internet?
<MASARUwota> ubuntu: prosze do #ubuntu-pl
<khensthoth> Alberto: Yup, Apparently PulseAudio now have modules to allow the sound to be served to JACK, but Ubuntu doesn't include it by default. Hold on let me find the links
<MASARUwota> djveer: ill look for it aswell =)
<portn0k> LetsGo67: ssh user@your.ip.here
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: use ssh command
<rek> decora i wrote on vsftpd.conf listen_port=2121 already
<John-86> ubuntu rules !!
<daniel88> MASARUwota: I had the wrong version of ubuntu in my sources.list as i had manually edited it.
<flan_suse> Anyone here able to use an MTP Sansa Clip / Fuze with Linux?
<RaptorQuest> om26er: 9.10 has many problems,
<Alberto> khensthoth Yes, I found them too
<rek> anyone can help me out?
<Alberto> khensthoth I already installed those packages
<om26er> RaptorQuest: lol. 9.04 had them too
<RaptorQuest> ; booting, hanging, etc
<Alberto> khensthoth But I don't know how to make them work.
<portn0k> rek: restate your problem?
<khensthoth> Alberto: So have you been able to get them to work?
<jaffa-chris> Does anybody know why my sound doesn't work after an update last night and restart? I can play a bit of a song in any program, but I get a buzzing sound after that
<MASARUwota> djveer: there is an oficial package for ubutnu
<Migi32> hey everyone, if I use ubuntu one, will it download stuff from other users and store it on my computer?
<guntbert> !ot | RaptorQuest
<ubottu> RaptorQuest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<khensthoth> Alberto: How about this link? Seen it? http://sync-signal.com/2009/12/configuring-jack-and-pulseaudio-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<decora> rek: you have to tell your ftp client which port to use.
<LetsGo67> daredevilthere and portn0k: "Network error: connection refused".
<Alberto> khensthoth Thanks a lot
<rek> decora no how can i do that?
<decora> rek: or... well.. i dont know actually... sorry... i dont know enough about port forwarding
<tado> hey all. firefox takes up to 10-15 sec to load, is it a normal start up time, or it's actually a slow one?
<Dr_Willis> Migi32:   no.
<portn0k> jaffa-chris: perhaps the driver for your card wasnt included in the new kernel, you may need to recompile your kernel with support, happened to me a time or 2, recompiling fixed it
<Ascavasaion> Okay, X windows will not start on the machine... it says "(EE) SIS(0) framebuffer bpp 32 not supported for this chipset... and then... (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have usable configuration... and then... Fatal server error: no screens found.  then it kicks out to the prompt again.
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: make sure u can reach that server
<djveer> MASARUwota: I found it also, thank you
<thebishop> is there a new (not fstab) way to automount partitions when you login?
<om26er> tado: try chromium,
<RaptorQuest> om26er: I thought upgrades were supposed to fix that.  I may have to re-learn programming
<dassouki> I wonder why all my java based apps lost the "file ..." menus .. on ubuntu
<LetsGo67> daredevilthere: I can, in my local network.
<rek> decora if u mean that i have done it
<decora> rek: but if i type ftp menthecat2.ath.cx 2121 on my box,  i get a response.
<Dr_Willis> Migi32:  #ubuntuone  has the experts on that feature also. :)
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: ping it first and make sure ssh server is running on port 22
<Migi32> Dr_Willis: Then explain this line: "Ubuntu One is your personal cloud. You can use it to back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users."
<nomike> MASARUwota: I did not change my grub settings and they do not contain the string '<comment' which the error message mocks about...i will paste my grub settings file to the web...give me a sec
<tado> om26er: ? another browser or..?
<portn0k> LetsGo67: have you started the sshd?  (service sshd start)
<decora> rek: unfortunately i dont know enough about IPNAT stuff to help you, i apologize
<LetsGo67> daredevilthere: it is running on a different port.
<jaffa-chris> how would i go about reading about recompiling, i don't know what sound card driver i was using, worked by default before
<om26er> tado: yes
<Dr_Willis> Migi32:  you can set it up where your frinds can access your files On the ubuntu servers
<Migi32> it explicitly says it shares my data with other users
<rek> decora i know.... but that is my win server now.... but it should be my linux server
<Migi32> ah sharing like that :)
<Migi32> I get it
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: mayb thats why u are unable to connect
<Dr_Willis> Migi32:  IF you tell it to do so it CAN set up a share with a group
<Alberto> khensthoth Thank you VERY VERY MUCH INDEED!
<om26er> tado: to install chromium sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<yacc> What do I do if usb-creator bombs with a segfault?
<LetsGo67> But I can connect, daredevilthere, only on the local network.
<Dr_Willis> yacc:  try netbootin ?
<khensthoth> Alberto: No problem. So you're able to get it to work with the link I gave?
<tado> om26er: i'll check it out, but i'm pretty fine with firefox for now. any clue on why it's not loading any faster?
<rek> portn0k: i'm trying to access to my ftp server but i access to my ftp server that is in my win pc even if i specified different ports
<Migi32> Dr_Willis, sorry for a moment of stupidity. But if they say "cloud" I expect bittorrent-like stuff :D
<guntbert> Migi32: why don't you ask in #ubuntuone ?
<[fade]> anyone got solution for ubuntu freezing , 9.10 ?
<om26er> tado: might be some extensions causing that
<llutz> LetsGo67: are you using a router? you'll have to configure port-forwarding
<Dr_Willis> Migi32:  cloud is such a buzz word.. i dont think anyone knows what it means.
<portn0k> rek: i assume youre sure youve forwarded the ports correctly
<Migi32> guntbert, because it's already been answered :)
<Alberto> khensthoth I'm going to try, but thanks very much again :)
<rek> [fade]: i have the same problem i think it's the graphic card
<Dr_Willis> I dont see how 'cloud' relates to 'torrents'  :)
<om26er> tado: disable all extensions, reboot and see if it helps
<[fade]> you must have intel right?
<Edico> hi
<nomike> This is my grub conf: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397020/
<MASARUwota> Edico:hello
<rek> portn0k: i set those ports... to my internal ip yes
<[fade]> for me its black screen, i kill X but graphics is garbled
<portn0k> Ascavasaion: did you decide on a bsd derivitive
<Edico> what's the name for c library documentation package?
<khensthoth> Alberto: Have fun =) This might also help you, http://staghacks.com/?p=319
<tado> om26er: i'll give it a try
<LetsGo67> llutz: I believe I did that, but now the router config page won't respond.
<Alberto> khensthoth Thank you :)
<portn0k> Edico: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev manpages-posix
<MASARUwota> nomike: and what error did it give you again?
<peepsalot> will adding jaunty multiverse repos to my karmic sources.list likely break anything?
<peepsalot> i need java5
<LetsGo67> How do you get an anonymous nickname?
<Ascavasaion> portn0k: No.. Ubuntu hehe
<portn0k> peepsalot: the sun site has instructions for installing java, i advise youc heck there
<rek> maybe two servers can't have the same ip
<jk-cheng> New error... http://paste.ubuntu.com/336042/plain/
<grawity> LetsGo67: Anonymous how?
<LetsGo67> Grawity: yours says "isnick"
<guntbert> rek: thats definitely true
<iceroot> peepsalot: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<om26er> LetsGo67: /nick anonymous2
<iceroot> peepsalot: or jre
<maco> peepsalot: yeah should be ok. it wont break the rest of the system at least
<peepsalot> iceroot, it's not in karmic repos
<rek> guntbert: but i have specified different ports
<Edico> thanks portn0k
<grawity> LetsGo67: Uh, where?
<iceroot> peepsalot: then use java6
<portn0k> Edico: aye
<guntbert> rek: doesn't matter - two machines with the same IP address leads to trouble!!!
<iceroot> peepsalot: or download java5 from sun and set the path correct
<rek> i'm having troubles
<EsatYuce> how can i install farsight2 in Kubuntu
<tado> om26er: it's also weird, because it opens it up with a strange view while loading. this is a print screen of the 2sec it stays in that situation http://www.ShareCow.com/Download.aspx?request=2d6e4d5b-3a35-4a00-8bc2-77f08be3129a
<LetsGo67> grawity try /whois Edico
<portn0k> guntbert: nonsense
<guntbert> portn0k: I beg you pardon?
<LetsGo67> STUPID ROUTER!
<guntbert> *your
<grawity> LetsGo67: Edico!n=Edico@unaffiliated/edico
<portn0k> guntbert: ive got 4 NICs on several of my servers
<chris231989> rek, if you have two computers with the same ip then there is your problem
<rek> why only one ip? fastweb gave me two fixed ip
<LetsGo67> Grawity: which is anonymous
<spO> there is no "wmap" sound in linux yet, right?
<grawity> LetsGo67: The part after the @ is "host" (or "hostname") - not "nick".
<guntbert> portn0k: and how does that apply to my statement?
<grawity> LetsGo67: On Freenode, you can get your host cloaked by asking in #freenode
<rek> damnit
<portn0k> oh
<iceroot> portn0k: there cant be to same ips in the same network
<portn0k> guntbert: my apologies, i misread your line
<iceroot> two
<om26er> tado: you are using an older version of firefox. you might wanna try a newer version like 3.5.5
<portn0k> guntbert: i read the opposite, 1 machine with 2 ips
<portn0k> 0:)
<guntbert> portn0k: np - always better to ask back :-)
<systm> how do I add another entry to grub for 9.10, I want to utilize grub to boot gentoo on another partition w/o having to re-install grub
<portn0k> aye
<rek> damn so can i have a new server?
<tado> om26er: it's not in the repositories or..?
<daredevilthere> could any1 help me with this http://en.pastebin.ca/1704456
<portn0k> systm: vi/nano/pico /boot/menu.lst
<jaffa-chris> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<portn0k> aye, ignore what i said
<om26er> tado: use ppa
<EsatYuce> benimde yazı sayfası değişmiyor
<rek> can i create another server?
<Dalexander> is it possible for karmic to join a windows workgroup?
<guntbert> !tr | EsatYuce
<ubottu> EsatYuce: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bayram> how can i install farsight2 in Kubuntu
<decora> dare: that looks like a bug, might try at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<rek> can i use this new server when the other machine is off?
<daredevilthere> has any1 ever tried smartcam ?
<kuttans> hello guys can anyone tell me how can i get all the themes in gnome-look.org at one download
<spectrumx> I'm having troubles getting my USB jump drive to boot with Ubuntu on it It keeps coming back No Boot Partition in Table... Anyone have an Idea what I might be doing wrong?
<rek> heeei
<systm> portn0k: that doesnt exist
<bayram> how can i install farsight2 in Kubuntu
<systm> portn0k: I have /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<guntbert> rek: don't ever configure two machines with the same IP address <end of statement>
<decora> rek: if you modify the port your client is using, you can use both.. its complicated though
<kuttans> what i want to do is to create a torrent which will give all the themes and other things in one big file
<portn0k> systm: /boot/grub/menu.ls
<portn0k> systm: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<portn0k> i failed
<tado> om26er: i already use 3.5.5 :)
<daredevilthere> decora: ya i just installed fresh ubuntu 9.04 but still the same error
<decora> rek: most ftp clients have a setup/preferences dialog that will allow modification of port
<rek> decora.... i have already done it
<rek> client or servers?
<om26er> tado: my mistake i thought you were using jaunty. but is it karmic?
<systm> portn0k: also doesnt exist
<decora> rek: but youd also need to set up forwarding somehow on your firewall / router thing
<LetsGo67> What do I do to my router to let it access my ssh server?
<soio> !meteo
<guntbert> decora: that will not work for rek if he has two machines with the same IP assigned
<tado> om26er: yep, karmic
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: enable port forwording?
<portn0k> systm: odd/
<rek> decora already done it
<decora> guntbert: he is behind a router / NAT ...
<kuttans> is there any irc for gnome-look
<decora> rek: good luck my friend,, i know it is theoretically possible (as long as your clients use different ports)
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: enable NAT forword port 22 and ul be able to access ssh server
<systm> portn0k: I think i found a answer with ArchWiki, I think the way things were stated changed
<llutz> LetsGo67: portforwarding from external port XXX to your ssh-pc port yyyy tcp
<portn0k> systm: neat
<guntbert> decora: yes, but if I read him correctly he assigned the same IP to two machines within his network
<rek> decora anf guntbert Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,1,245,52,93)
<rek> Status:	Server sent passive reply with unroutable address. Using server address instead.
<decora> guntbert: interesting
<LetsGo67> daredevilthere: replacing 22 by 666, 666 being the port I use for local SSH?
<rek> unroutable address what does that ean?
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: ya rite
<LetsGo67> llutz: XXX and yyyy being what?
<om26er> tado: offtopic but for future uploading images you can use imagebin.org
<Zargle> Hey i need help
<llutz> LetsGo67: xxx = port from outside, yyy=your ssh-port
<om26er> !help | Zargle
<ubottu> Zargle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zargle> My wine had a problem but i got it working by installing the beta
<OwNeD1> hey
<clueless2> trying to figure out how to configure the "Evolution" .. i'm using Comcast.net
<tado> om26er: i was wondering about something similar, honestly :) thanks
<Zargle> But last time i installed my nvidia drivers my computer crashed
<clueless2> able to receive but NOT Sending out .. what's wrong?
<llutz> LetsGo67: yyy=666 if your sshd listens on port 666
<Zargle> does anyone have the right way to install the graphics drivers?
<rek> unroutable address what does that mean?
<OwNeD1> is it possible to make only a half panel?
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<LetsGo67> so what do I put instead of xxx?
<decora> rek: its probably very confused about the client address
<daredevilthere> Zargle: ubuntu will pick it up else u have to build them frm source
<llutz> LetsGo67: a port you want to use to connect from outside, default is 22 but maybe you use a different one
<rek> lol
<decora> rek: you might have to google around for FTP and NAT and Linux
<Zargle> wellw hen i go to "Hardware Drivers" it shows what drivers i need
<om26er> !hi | ^mNotIntelligent
<Zargle> but last time i installed them
<ubottu> ^mNotIntelligent: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rek> i specified the port
<Zargle> my screen whent black every time i tried to install them
<LetsGo67> All right, brb because I need to reset the router.  :(
<^mNotIntelligent> is anyone aware of how to convert Ubuntu notebook to an WiFi access point, the way "Connectify" does for Win7...
<llutz> LetsGo67: you can use 666 too if you want
<decora> rek: ftp server needs to get back out through the router too..
<^mNotIntelligent> om26er, thanks !
<Zargle> ok im installing
<jmichaelx> i just did a minimal command line install of karmic on an old amd k6-2 machine, and installed lubuntu-desktop. i start X/lxde with 'startx'. for some reason, after 'startx', i have no audio, and cannot use alsamixer. before i start x, audio works fine. any suggestions or ideas?
<OwNeD1> is it possible to make a half panel?
<Zargle> the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (verision 185) [Recommended]
<decora> rek: its a bit over my head im afraid... sorry
<om26er> OwNeD1: yes
<decora> jmichaelx: wipe it and use jaunty
<OwNeD1> om26er : how?
<thedancingdeer> my hdd makes a buzzing sound only when i connect it to my machine. it works without any problem or sound on my friends'! can anyone suggest anything!
<jmichaelx> decora: why would that be necessary?
<om26er> OwNeD1: rightclick panel
<om26er> OwNeD1: properties
<decora> jmichaelx: because karmic is buggy (stick around this channel for a while)
<LetsGo67> llutz: no thanks.  :)
<LetsGo67> Ciao!
<om26er> OwNeD1: and untick expand..
<OwNeD1> om26er : and?
<OwNeD1> ok
<EsatYuce> i
<decora> jmichaelx: you could (more easily) try a liveCD of jaunty or even 8.04
<decora> bye folks thanks for the info
<jmichaelx> decora: i know that karmic is ridiculously buggy, but i would kind of like to find some kind of fix or workaround first.
<kubanc> what's the best display manager for computer celeron processor 700Mhz, 356MB ram
<rek> ok
<jmichaelx> decora: i am not really interested in re-installing
<OwNeD1> om26er : i did what u said but i want it bigger,how can i do?
<spectrumx> Im trying to get a USB jump drive to boot with Ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix on it but every windows utillity that I have found never makes the drive bootable I keep getting "NO BOOT PARTITION IN TABLE"... Any Ideas???
<kubanc>  what's the best display manager for computer celeron processor 700Mhz, 356MB ram, graphic card nvidia mx400 ?
<OwNeD1> i mean longer
<Zargle> how do i activate the drivers
<decora> jmichaelx: try starting X with a different window manager, something super stripped down, even 'failsafe xterm'... then try playing something with mplayer or another command line player utility. this will narrow down your issue to the window manager
<decora> jmichaelx: or... it will narrow it down to the Xserver itself
<OwNeD1> how can i make longer panels?
<decora> jmichaelx: also it might say something in you  X logs in /var/log
<trekdanne> what's the easiest way to share files between ubuntu desktops? gnome-user-share or samba?
<rek> it gives me the same response if the other server is out it's strange...this mean its possible decora
<jk-cheng> ubuntu karmic is using usplash or splashy???
<LetsGo67> Okay, I'm at the port forwarding page, what do I do?
<decora> rek: where there is a will there is a way. i just hope you arent trading warez
<LetsGo67> llutz?
<maco> jk-cheng: usplash and xsplash, i think
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: forword port 666 to the ip u want to
<decora> rek: also keep in mind some ISP will frown on people hosting ftp servers
<jk-cheng> maco: thanks
<dude> hey guys
<decora> l8r all
<dude> how can i add a cronjob to open a url every 10 scnds?
<jtaji> dude: cron's smallest increment is 1 minute
<tobiasz> for some reason 8.10 livecd neither installer didn't run on 1200+ duron 256mb ram
<OwNeD1> How can i make a panel longer??
<wrapster> I just installed iTunes on ubuntu..
<luis_> Please people i need a proxie server master, i need help with proxies, i am a noob with this, and i wanna look like a usa resident
<dude> jtaji... hmm... okay.. every minute is fine
<luis_> Please people i need a proxie server master, i need help with proxies, i am a noob with this, and i wanna look like a usa resident
<wrapster> but how do i launch that app?
<jtaji> !cron | dude
<ubottu> dude: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ikonia> luis_: you where told what to do last time you where in here
<luis_> i dont understand what to do...
<LetsGo67> daredevilthere: name "SSH", start "666", end "666", IP Address "<server's IP>", and type "TCP"?
<luis_> if i could... i would already not be here
<luis_> i need step by step explanation T_T
<ikonia> luis_: 1.) you need to be authorized to use a proxy server 2.) you need to telnet to it on the port you want to use to test your connection to it
<thedancingdeer> my hdd makes a buzzing sound only when i connect it to my machine. it works without any problem or sound on my friends'! can anyone suggest anything!
<dooglus> my usb mouse works with the live CD that I installed from, but not when I boot from hdd.  any ideas please?
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67:  in ip address write the address of computer running ssh server and keep the type to TCP
<dude> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<om26er> dooglus: reboot without inserting the mouse. when desktop comes insert it. if not work poweroff and insert it in and turn on
<LetsGo67> daredevilthere: I get a timeout now.
<dooglus> om26er: I booted without mouse in, then inserted it.  it didn't work.  then I booted with the live CD in and the mouse not in, then plugged the mouse in when it was up and it worked.
<dooglus> om26er: so the live CD works, and the HDD install doesn't
<dooglus> om26er: any ideas how to fix it?
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: it cant be if u have forworded port correctly u will reach ssh server
<Daniel111> how can i make a panel longer???? pls tell ne
<Daniel111> me*
<fabio123> hi there.... scrolling is SLOW with compiz on my ati radeon card...
<rek> decora warez? frown?
<dude> k thanks guys
<dude> got it
<fabio123> do you know how to fix it ?
<luis_> but how i do that!
<luis_> " you need to be authorized to use a proxy server"
<luis_> " you need to telnet to it on the port you want to use to test your connection to it"
<wrapster> does anyone have an idea?
<luis_> WTF?!
<Dr_Willis> Daniel111:  you mean across 2 monitors?
<FloodBot2> luis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LetsGo67> daredevilthere: it may be the server's fault.  It is pretty old.  :(
<om26er> luis_: o hello
<fabio123> do you know whether MigrationEuristic is still used in Ubuntu 9.10?
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: mayb try going to that pc and ssh localhost to check is it running correctly or not
<Daniel111> Dr_Willis : No. only 1 monitor
<dooglus> om26er: any ideas how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> Daniel111:  the gnome panels here are all the way across the side.s
<LetsGo67> dareDevilThere: but I can stream music from that computer, for some reason.
<om26er> dooglus: no bug let me google
<LetsGo67> dareDevilThere: but the same computer cannot connect to SSH?
<Daniel111> Dr_Willis : yes but thats to long..
<dooglus> om26er: what do you mean, it's not a bug?  I think it must be...
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: is there a firewall blocking access to that port?
<LetsGo67> ufw?
<Dr_Willis> Daniel111:  you just asked how to make it longer... thats as long as they get...
<Daniel111> Dr_Willis : ok.. i mean like a half panel
<dooglus> om26er: my phone and some of my memory sticks don't work from HDD boot but do from LiveCD boot, too
<ubuntu> I have an icon up near the clock that says there are 3 documents queued for printing.  localhost:631 in a browser shows only one.
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: forword port 22 also mayb ur ssh is running on default port
<LetsGo67> dareDevilThere: barely 5 minutes ago, I count connect local?
<ChrisRut> is there a channel for Ubuntu SERVER's?
<ikonia> luis_: are you allowed (have you asked the person who controls the proxy) if you are allowed to use it
<om26er> dooglus: strange
<ikonia> ChrisRut: #ubuntu-server
<Dead_Link> hey guys, somehow i have a problem i dont know how to solve
<LetsGo67> daredevilthere it is 666 for sure.
<ChrisRut> ikonia: thx
<Dr_Willis> Daniel111: check the panel properties.. im not sure the gnome panels can do that. Then again. i dont see the point in doing it that way either
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: if its in local network why u need to configure router ?
<luis_> Ikonia: who is that person and how i find it =D
<om26er> dooglus: if you can i suggest you to install ubuntu again
<Jester527> is there a chat channel for Wine installations? or anything of the sort?
<luis_> ikonia: masteryoda just give me a list of usa proxies
<Daniel111> Dr_Willis : there is no way to do that in the properties..
<Dr_Willis> Jester527:  #winehq
<ikonia> luis_: you need to know / be allowed to use the proxy
<om26er> dooglus: a clean install
<ikonia> luis_: do not ask for proxy lists in this channel
<Dead_Link> im using ubuntu 9.10 i think, and i have 3 different versions of it in my grub startup
<Jester527> thank you
<Dr_Willis> Daniel111:  proberly cant be done then.
<om26er> Dead_Link: that's kernel
<Daniel111> Dr_Willis : well thanks
<Dead_Link> how do i get the older versions out of the selection?
<Dr_Willis> Dead_Link:  remove old kernels with the package manager and rerun update-grub is onw way
<rain> Hey, all. Stupid question. I've got UNR 9.04 and I was browsing through the Add/Remove programs. I saw "Open Clip Art" and thought that would be good to have, so I installed it, but now I can't find it. Where could it be?
<dooglus> om26er: "a clean install" - what do you mean?  that sentence no verb
<dooglus> om26er: sorry, I didn't see the previous line
<LetsGo67> daredevilthere: I want to use it outside of the local network.  ssh localhost works on server.
<luis_> ikonia: if i cant ask in this channel for a proxie, how to be authorized, and all that things cause i am getting tired of this, where i can, i have stress alreayd =DDD
<ikonia> luis_: this channel is for ubuntu operating system support - not to help you find proxies
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: well try it from local network if it works then just set up port forwording again
<ikonia> luis_: to use a proxy server you have to already know one - and be allowed to use it, don't use this channel to find one
<LetsGo67> daredevilthere: It decided to stop working on local network.
<luis_> HOLY MODAFUCKER SHIT
<LetsGo67> I can try a reboot.
<LetsGo67> be right back
<MASARUwota> luis_:please dont act like a retard
<maco> MASARUwota: luis_ is gone, and please dont use offensive phrasing like that
<om26er> wow
<CkhiKuzad> T_T i missed someone getting mad?
<CkhiKuzad> that stinks
<om26er> dooglus: type lsusb in terminal
<dooglus> om26er: ok
<nowimproved> lmao, I just updated some kernel stuff, I had a hard drive connected that I dont want connected all the time, and if I reboot with it disconnected now I get kernel panic
<dooglus> om26er: the mouse is still working
<Richard_Martin> .
<rain> Hey, all. Stupid question. I've got UNR 9.04 and I was browsing through the Add/Remove programs. I saw "Open Clip Art" and thought that would be good to have, so I installed it, but now I can't find it. Where could it be? (I'm a Linux newbie, by the way.) -- And sorry for the re-post, but it's been a few minutes and I don't think anyone saw me.
<om26er> dooglus: in the live cd or installation?
<jk-cheng> any1 here hv problem with LFN (long file name) before???
<dooglus> om26er: it works in the live cd and doesn't in the installation
<dooglus> om26er: so I'm using the live cd
<freakynl> hi, small q, anyone know what ubuntu uses for PTP camera's? If I plug it into an ubuntu machine i can just choose to browse files, import in fspot, etc?
<Dr_Willis> rain:  use teh synaptic package manager tool find the package and look at its 'properties' it will show what it installed where
<Dead_Link> how do i find the old kernels in the package manager?
<dooglus> om26er: (actually a live USB stick, but I doubt that's significant)
<rain> @Dr_Willis thank you
<daredevilthere> whn i try to delete frm usb is says read only filesystem how do i remove that?
<guntbert> jk-cheng: what file system?
<maco> Dead_Link: they start with linux-image-2.6
<Dead_Link> thx
<jk-cheng> vfat
<CkhiKuzad> daredevilthere: chmod should help, do man chmod
<jk-cheng> <guntbert> vfat
<daredevilthere> k thanks
<CkhiKuzad> no problem
<daredevilthere> how do u mount partations so that i have full access to those
<Daniel44> cya
<CkhiKuzad> man chmod, look for 777
<daredevilthere> CkhiKuzad: i did it i says read only filesystem
<guntbert> jk-cheng: I never heard of problems - but i rarely use it - please give the channel as much details as possible
<Zargle> any ideas why flash wont install
<CkhiKuzad> i dont know the full syntax daredevilthere
<ertrinken> hi all, i'm trying to listen to FLAC files from ubuntu via samba on a windows machine and playback keeps dropping in and out, can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<djarrum> mdeonte, are you still there?
<om26er> Zargle: which ubuntu ?
<Zargle> when i download it and open it the Status says: Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<mdeonte> djarrum, yep
<Zargle> the newest 9.1?
<om26er> Zargle: install from termina;
<ikonia> Zargle: sounds like you've downloaded the 64bit version
<djveer> Ooh I like Ubuntu Netbook REmix 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Zargle:  use the package manager to install it. dont  download it from the adobe sites
<djveer> works really well on my Lenovo S10-2
<om26er> Zargle: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Zargle> my computer is 64bit as well as the OS
<Migi32> what (and when) is the next Ubuntu long-term release?
<leaf-sheep> daredevilthere: "cd /media/ && ls"  What do you see?
<maco> Migi32: 10.04 lucid lynx, in april
<ikonia> Zargle: then it looks like you've downloaded the 32bit
<Zargle> were might i get the 64 bit
<om26er> djveer: this channel is for support
<ikonia> Zargle: if you install the package flashplugin-nonfree it will do it all for you
<daredevilthere> leaf-sheep: all my mounted partations
<jk-cheng> guntbert: see here... http://paste.ubuntu.com/336061/plain/
<Zargle> were do i get that
<om26er> Zargle: 64-bit is alpha btw but 32bit works
<dooglus> om26er: I'm going to try upgrading the live CD and see if that breaks it like my install is broken
<ikonia> Zargle: open the package manager
<leaf-sheep> daredevilthere: Okay. You do see root:root on all your mounted partitions, right? Not your username.
<djveer> om26er: really? I can't even just say how much I like it?
<ikonia> Zargle: have you installed ubuntu packages before ?
<djveer> om26er: what is the general channel?
<om26er> !ot | djveer
<ubottu> djveer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<daredevilthere> leaf-sheep: ya i see root root
<leaf-sheep> daredevilthere: Err, I mean... "cd /media/ ; ls -al"
<Richard_Martin> I need more hardrive space on my netbook, how do I obtain it
<Richard_Martin> which is the best way
<djveer> om26er, my bad. I apologize
<Zargle> thanks im installing them now
<leaf-sheep> daredevilthere: Okay. You will need to do something like "sudo chown David:David /media/ZomgPartition"
<daredevilthere> leaf-sheep: but whni open and rite click option create a new folder is disabled
<Zargle> yah i did the update when i got in it was like 56?
<ikonia> Zargle: super
<Zargle> updates
<Zargle> and i installed my graphics drivers i assumed it auto installs
<Zargle> IM on a mac...
<leaf-sheep> daredevilthere: Replace David with your username, of course.
<guntbert> jk-cheng: sorry, no idea - please put your question to the channel (don't address me)
<Guest36833> hello, I have a problem with grub: I installed ubuntu 9.10 on my SATA drive (/dev/sda) with three partitions (ubuntu on partition one /dev/sda1)... when I set this SATA drive at the first position in the bios booting sequence I get "GRUB loadingRead Error", any suggestions?
<daredevilthere> leaf-sheep: is there an option in fstab through which i do that
<om26er> Richard_Martin: make a gparted live cd and then boot into it and resize your partition
<aliendude5300> HI, I need some help with a somewhat advanced problem... What I need to do is get a script to reload a webpage every 60 seconds, passing certain values with php arguements, check for any changes, display them to me, and then exit the browser and wait another 60 seconds to repeat. I've tried to do it using watch 60 and wget to get the url, but wget doesn't pass the php parameters in the url to the webserver. It just tr
<aliendude5300> ies to retrieve the page, and it doesn't work right... :/
<om26er> Richard_Martin: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<Zargle> i installed "flashplugin-nonfree" and "flashplugin-installer"
<Zargle> should flash now work in firefox?
<leaf-sheep> daredevilthere: Generally when you plug in USB or any other partitions, they'll be mounted but only root can access them. By doing the command above, you're changing the ownership of the usb/partition/etc to your username.
<om26er> Zargle: that is the problem
<rain> Follow-up question: Is there a reason why I shouldn't move that clip art collection to my Pictures folder rather than keeping it in /usr/share/ ?
<LetsGo67> My SSH server won't work anymore!  Neither local nor Internet!
<jk-cheng> ok... any1 hv any idea on this issue on vfat... http://paste.ubuntu.com/336061/plain/
<om26er> Zargle: you were supposed to install only one
<daredevilthere> leaf-sheep: okay thanks buddy
<Zargle> but it wont let me install the non free without the installer
<Zargle> should i unistall the installer? and keep the plugin om26er
<ctop> Zargle: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LetsGo67> I am going to cry DareDevilThere.
<Zargle> ctop: will that install flash and others what does that give me?
<om26er> i unplug the charger cable but still battery status won't change
<juliomcfoolio> Hi guys, question on installing themes in Gnome. ... how do i choose the correct theme to download when presented with options like this theme has? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Brit?content=74553
<ctop> Zargle: yep
<rain> Ah, I'll just leave it where it is. Getting used to a New Way Of Doing Things will be good for me. :-P
<Zargle> what else will it install ctop?
<Cuddles> !hd
<Dr_Willis> Zargle:  try it and it will say what its installing.. i always install that package
<LetsGo67> DareDevilThere Opera Unite works, SSH does not.  :(
<greezmunkey> Hello ppl :)
<Zargle> i saw a cool video on the windows in ubuntu all jelly like...
<squircle> !hello | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Zargle> and a 3d cube box for the differn't spaces
<Zargle> how do you do that?
<grawity> !ccsm | Zargle
<ubottu> Zargle: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<squircle> !compiz | Zargle
<ubottu> Zargle: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<greezmunkey> heh, did
<Migi32> what does !hd do? IRC in high definition?
<grawity> Zargle: Install the above, then open CCSM and play with plugins. (Look for "Wobbly windows" and "desktop cube")
<ctop> Zargle, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<squircle> aah, grawity, didn't know !ccsm was different from !compiz. good to know.
<Zargle> im a noob with linux i dont know what CCSM is?
<LetsGo67> DareDevilThere Please help, I keep getting "connection timed out".  :(
<Dead_Link> do i need to remove old kernels every time by hand?
<Zargle> so? do i go somewere or type something in to terminal?
<Dead_Link> by hand every time
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: thats strange
<om26er> Zargle: its a settingsmanager for compiz( desktop effects)
<Zargle> were do i get it?
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: are u forwording the port to the correct ip?
<Aethelred> I'm running 8.10 amd-64. What's the best way to get Flash working (in Firefox 3.x)?
<leaf-sheep> Dead_Link: No. You could leave them alone (in case new kernels does not work). Otherwise, yeah.
<Zargle> since im installiing that restricted things i cant touch my top bar is that normal
<LetsGo67> DareDevilThere: I did need to restart my router.  It may have interrupted SSH, but I restarted SSH.  I didn't need to restart Unite and it still works.
<ertrinken> hi all, i'm having trouble listening to FLAC files from ubuntu 9.10 via samba on a windows machine, playback keeps dropping in and out at varying intervals, can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Zargle> or anything else other then this chat
<greezmunkey> Question regarding update manager, apparantly this machine downloaded about 42MB worth last night. My question is, have there been any issues I should be aware of?
<guntbert> Dead_Link: usually you let accumulate several and the you remove the oldest ones
<Zargle> i can't move anything
<guntbert> *then
<LetsGo67> DareDevilThere: I am trying to get it to work in local network.  It just did, but not anymore.
<squircle> ertrinken: it's probably something with your samba settings; they can be tweaked so that starting/stopping doesn't happen. let me find the article for you.
<greezmunkey> Zargle, left mouse button not working?
<Tommi2> Hello? I just updated the latest Karmic update (updates Kernel 2.6.15, among other things), and something in that update has prevented me the display from showing up properly on my laptop.
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: try this ssh yourserver -p 666
<Dead_Link> okay
<Tommi2> Is this a known bug?
<Dead_Link> thank you
<om26er> greezmunkey: probably a newer kernel and header would have come in updates
<LetsGo67> DareDevilThere: using Windows.
<titanicheart> i need sound issue to be fixed for my dell studio 1535. i am using ubuntu 9.10 and voice is coming from speakers of laptop but stops when i plug in headphones and no sound in headphones too
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: no from ubuntu
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: in windos use putty
<stephenahpohliss> flash?
<furythor> Does anyone here know any solution to get most extra keys from logitech cordless desktop mx 5500 revolution to work ?
<greezmunkey> om26er, Yes, that's what has me a bit concerned. I just wanted to check here before proceeding.
<stephenahpohliss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NT7urt5UcQg
<Beefcakes> weird.. with windows 7 on my laptop.. it lasts longer than having ubuntu.. how can I fix this?
<Tommi2> Or I general, where can I find a list of bugs/issues people have had with the latest update?
<om26er> greezmunkey: those updates broke a wubi install but worked fine on my netbook
<Tommi2> err, in general
<guntbert> !flash | stephenahpohliss
<ubottu> stephenahpohliss: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<squircle> ertrinken: find the line in /etc/samba/smb.conf that starts with "socket options" and set it to this (without quotes) "socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192"
<squircle> ertrinken: that should help
<ertrinken> squircle: thank you!
<stephenahpohliss> thx
<titanicheart> sound driver problem..please help
<titanicheart> i need sound issue to be fixed for my dell studio 1535. i am using ubuntu 9.10 and voice is coming from speakers of laptop but stops when i plug in headphones and no sound in headphones too
<squircle> ertrinken: no problem; if it still is poor quality there are more things we can try
<matahari> hi all
<squircle> !hi | matahari
<ubottu> matahari: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LetsGo67> DareDevilThere: the only thing that works is "ssh localhost" from the server.  Everything else doesn't work.
<LetsGo67> DareDevilThere: I have a Linux box and Windows box
<greezmunkey> om26er, no wabi here :) I'll install then. Since it wants to update the kernel I imagine a restart is in my immediate future...
<MsTegan> Does anyone else notice that their display dims even though it is not set to do so?
<om26er> MsTegan: no
<MsTegan> gee, thanks
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: are u are running ssh server on linux?
<matahari> i have a separated home partition with encrypted homefolders. now i have to do a fresh install and i am not going to format the home partition. I wanted to ask you if i have to do something special concerning the encrypted home directories. Is there a special key somewhere i have to copy? thanks
<LetsGo67> daredevilthere: yes, ubuntu
<om26er> !lubuntu
<opticon> with ubuntu i managed to join it to my windows domain but im trying to configure share in ubuntu to allow access based on group accounts in active directory but its not working out so far anyone have suggestion?
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<dooglus> MsTegan: mine does.  it dims and brightens over and over when I'm trying to watch a movie on battery power
<leaf-sheep> MsTegan: Are you using a laptop? If so, edit your Power Management to your likings.
<squircle> titanicheart: see here: http://www.namanb.com/2009/07/ubuntu-sound-problems-on-dell-studio.html
<furythor> Does anyone here know any solution to get most extra keys from logitech cordless desktop mx 5500 revolution to work ?
<dooglus> MsTegan: the movie stutters as it fades the brightness down slowly - trying to look flash, but causing ugly stutters
<MsTegan> I have power management set to not dim, ever on battery or AC but it still does
<LetsGo67> DareDevilThere: how do I completely reset the server?
<Tommi2> Does anyone know what software controls the display for Ubuntu, in console mode? The latest upload I downloaded seems to prevent the display from showing up on my laptop, and so I'm trying to debug this...
<arooni-mobile___> hi folks; i'm getting a  GRUB Error 2 on booting... what do i do?  karmic.  and this was an install that was working just fine till i moved my computer from one side of the room to another
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<\\`oot> What's up folks?
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<squircle> Tommi2: it means that it can't find the disk. does the disk show up in your BIOS?
<\\`oot> still banging my head against the wall RE: HDMI audio ... anyone around who has any experience?
<om26er> arooni-mobile___: my guess would be improper shutdown. but still should not cause a break
<Jkessler> arooni-mobile___:  have you tried moving back to the other side of the room?
<om26er> lol
<Jkessler> j/k... sorry
<squircle> Tommi2: sorry, that message was for arooni-mobile
<hanosha> hello
<\\`oot> Has anyone had any luck doing audio+video over HDMI?
<squircle> !hi | hanosha
<ubottu> hanosha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<furythor> where are mouse and keyboard settings for X if not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hanosha> pls help me how to do there are 343 updates avaibale
<hanosha> i dont know how to do them there is a msg comes
<nmvictor_> anyone know how i can upgrade to firefox 3.5.5 using the firefox 3.5.5 tarbal?
<MASARUwota> hanosha: sudo apt-get upgrade
<om26er> nmvictor_: you can use ppa
<om26er> hanosha: my gues using jaunty?
<om26er> or even older release
<furythor> hanosha: yeah, but be warned that can take quite while depending on your computer speed and internet connection speed
<pharming> i am new to ubuntu, any suggestions for customizing my system anyone?
<squircle> hey everybody, i'm having a problem with dovecot. postfix can access the mysql database fine, but dovecot can't. it says access denied to user 'postfix'@'localhost', but I can get in using the same username/password through something like PHPMyAdmin. any ideas?
<squircle> pharming: compiz is pretty cool
<squircle> !ccsm | pharming
<ubottu> pharming: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<om26er> pharming: when you say customize what do you mean?
<om26er> ok
<\\`oot> Hello?  How can I make sure my kernel is set up for HDMI-delivered audio?
<squircle> !patience | \\`oot
<ubottu> \\`oot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hanosha> there is msg comes to me say E: dpkg was interrupted you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem :S i dont know what to do
<pharming> well.. i have the cube, does anyone know how to change the background image behind the cube?
<squircle> hanosha: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<squircle> pharming: using ccsm ;)
<maco> \\`oot: the ubuntu kernel supports that already, i believe. whether your driver is in good shape or not is another question.
<LetsGo67> DareDevilThere: the PC's IP was changed as I rebooted the router.
<\\`oot> maco, I'm using the nVidia 185 non-OS driver
<om26er> LetsGo67: dynamic ip?
<daredevilthere> LetsGo67: ya it DHCP thats why
<maco> \\`oot: then i have no idea
<\\`oot> crap
<nmvictor_> om26er, i have the tarbal downloaded from their website, i wish to use that, i've heard of personal package management but i would not like to get down to that right now, cant i use ./configure --some-upgrade option?
<leaf-sheep> \\`oot: Every system's sound configuration are different. You might want to search for your hardware specs and see if it turned up. For my HTPC, I had to create a configuration file and leave it in ~ for it to work.
<pharming> i dont see any options on ccsm for that?
<squircle> !ccsm | pharming
<ubottu> pharming: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<\\`oot> aplay -l shows only "analog" ... so the system apprears not to see the digital HDMI port at all?
<hanosha> thxs guys have a nice day
<om26er> nmvictor_: i never comi;le
<leaf-sheep> \\`oot: Is it even toggled on in BIOS?
<ZykoticK9> pharming, the background behind the cube is called skydome
<t0rc> My g15 g-keys do not function. At least, they don't function outside of g15macro. I can see them appear in xev, and I can bind them in Keyboard Shortcuts, but when pressed, they do nothing. And when trying to bind them to a command in a game or voice application, the buttons do not register. I followed the guide on help.ubuntu but this is where I ended up. Assistance please?
<furythor> where else mouse and keyboard settings can be defined than in xorg.conf ?
<LetsGo67> DareDevilThere: local but not Internet.  :(
<\\`oot> leaf-sheep, yes ... and sad to say "it works in Win7" (since I dual-boot)
<nmvictor_> om26er, what was that?
<Migi32> hey everyone. My Fatal1ty USB headset works in Totem and Rhythmbox but not in Firefox, Flash or Wine. Any ideas?
<\\`oot> I'm trying to dump the non-Ubuntu partition and this little glitch is holding me back
<pharming> skydome? i dont see that anywhere in ccsm
<om26er> nmvictor_: i never use tarballs just ppa's
<leaf-sheep> !lnw | \\`oot :)
<ubottu> \\`oot :): Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<leaf-sheep> \\`oot: What hardware?
<ZykoticK9> pharming, ccsm / Desktop Cube / Appearance tab - skydome at bottom
<\\`oot> Compaq 8510w
<\\`oot> leaf-sheep, Compaq 8510w laptop
<arooni-mobile___> hi folks.  i am trying to boot up karmic and i got the error message on the bootup screen that "one or more of the devices could not be mounted... it was /dev/something".  then it booted into a recovery shell... what should i do now?
<titanicheart> squircle: IT is not helping me
<LetsGo67> Thanks anyway.
<leaf-sheep> \\`oot: Clean Karmic Installation or Upgrading?
<\\`oot> leaf-sheep, Clean ...
<nmvictor_> hey guys, im on xchat, my registered nick ia nmvictor but im logged in as nmvictor_ because nmvictor was held by some lagging session in irssi, so i switched to xchat, how do i revert to nmvictor from here?
<\\`oot> leaf-sheep, output of "aplay -l" --> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<pharming> Zykotick9: thanks! i found it
<\\`oot> I've found a TON about the AD198x hardware ... but everyone seems to have it auto-detected as Analog & digital
<arooni-mobile___> there is also absolutely 0 bytes available on /root
<squircle> titanicheart: then i don't have any more ideas. try the forums and a google search; 99.99999% of the time you'll get an answer that way
<leaf-sheep> \\`oot: How about "sudo lshw -c sound" ?
<arooni-mobile___> i mean 0 bytes available on /
<steev> nmvictor_: if you're registered with nickserv you can kick it offline and change you name to it
<Aethelred> (Maybe this is a better way to ask the question): I'm running 8.10 amd-64. Is there a way to get Flash working (in Firefox 3.x) without having to use nspluginwrapp?
<titanicheart> squircle: The driver shown by UBUNTU 9.10 is Internal Audio
<titanicheart> squircle: Google is not able to answer me properly
<squircle> Aethelred: no.
<\\`oot> leaf-sheep, hold on, I'll paste-bin it, one sec
<om26er> !google | squircle
<ubottu> squircle: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<williamchan> i just upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04, i cant compile anything anymore . when i run make on some projects that worked before, it complains: make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include/stddef.h', needed by `viewer.d'.  Stop.
<williamchan> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include/stddef.h', needed by `viewer.d'.  .................. however i am gcc version4.41 now and no longer 4.3.3 ... i am assuming i need to update something?
<squircle> titanicheart: then I can't answer you any better. try the forums, there are tons of knowledgeable people there.
<Aethelred> squircle: wow! Thank you for a definitive answer. Does that answer change if I upgrade to 9.04 ?
<jdolan> hi, can anyone tell me why the hardware sensors applet is not available in the current release?
<nmvictor_> steev: the command is what i forgot, was it some /kick nmvictor <password> or what?
<\\`oot> leaf-sheep, http://pastebin.com/m1154b80
<jdolan> my box is aggressively overclocked, and i kinda need that applet to keep tabs on my temps, heh.
<squircle> !flash | Aethelred
<ubottu> Aethelred: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MsTegan> notice dooglus have you set your screensaver settings?
<steev> nmvictor_: just /msg nickserv help
<ctop> Aethelred: 9.10 is out. why would you upgrade to 9.04 and not 9.10
<om26er> jdolan: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<steev> i believe its ghost though
<squircle> Aethelred: if you click on that link, there's a simple "click here to install flash" which works on 64-bit ubuntu
<thevishy> my ubuntu just suddenly logged out and went to text terminal
<Aethelred> ctop: I guess that to get to 9.10 I'd have to go first to 9.04 anyway. Also, I can think of a few reasons why I might not want to run the latest version yet.
<ctop> you should do a fresh install rather then upgrade as it can break things
<thevishy> cant understand why the OS did that to me
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  X crashed
<\\`oot> leaf-sheep, Any thoughts?  I mean ... Ubuntu recognizes audio, and I get normal fine audio ... just not over HDMI
<ctop> thevishy: X server crashed
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, why ? what can be the cause
<squircle> thevishy: have you tried restarting?
<ctop> thevishy: what do you logs say
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  lots of things
<williamchan> any suggestions? i upgraded from 9.04->9.10 and gcc is looking for glibc-dev in the old path instead of the new upgraded package
<thevishy> which log should I check - it again asked me to login and I logged into X
<ctop> williamchan try reinstall glibc
<nmvictor_> steev: thanks but nmvictor is not online, i already closed the connection at irssi, how do i revert to nmvictor without closing this session?
<Aethelred> squircle: Yeah, I've looked at that. But I'd heard that there had been a release of Flash 10 for 64 bit systems that didn't require nspluginwrapper. I've been using nspluginwrapper for years, and flash performance with it has ALWAYS been marginal.
<steev> nmvictor_: just do /name nmvictor
<thevishy> if x server crashes shouldnt it just goto terminal in this case it actually asked me to RELOGIN
<arooni-mobile___> i'm trying to boot karmic... but i'm not getting a graphical ui.  i see in /var/log/messages: "main.c: Unable to contact d-bus: org.freedesktop.dbus.error.spqn.execfailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the followin gerror: autolaunch error: x11 init failed"
<steev> or /nick
<leaf-sheep> \\`oot: Sorry. I have to go.  My brother wanted to go to ShopKo with me (because I have large vehicle that can haul furntiures).
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  X crashed and restarted... going back to the GDM screen
<\\`oot> leaf-sheep, thanks anyway
<leaf-sheep> \\`oot: Stick around. Ask. Maybe I'll be back.
<Aethelred> ctop: You're advising that I do a fresh install?
<squircle> Aethelred: the 64-bit flash for linux is 10.1 alpha. i've tried it and it's still very, very buggy.
<williamchan> ctop: i tried a dpkg-reconfigure but didnt work , iam trying reinstall now
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, if X crashes the user login session also crashes ?
<nmvictor_> steev: sorru for this bother, but i need to join ##java which need identification before joining
<williamchan> ctop: reinstall did not work
<williamchan> ctop: nvm . it did work
<t0rc> \\`oot, no audio over hdmi huh? is the hdmi port in your sound card?
<williamchan> ctop:  its asking for other headers now
<williamchan> ctop:  i guess i gotta reinstall all my dev packages
<Aethelred> squircle: Thank you. Real-world experience is good to know.
<\\`oot> uhmm... it's a laptop
<squircle> Aethelred: see here: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<\\`oot> t0rc, It's in the laptop, but I imagine so
<rek> hei i discovered i can oly use my ftp server with port 21.... why???
<ctop> Aethelred: yes if ou are going to upgrade.
<Migi32> Just wondering, where does Canonical get its income from?
<maverick> is there any way i can remove the indicatior applet in ubuntu and replace individual icons as before?
<t0rc> \\`oot, oo. Have you taken a look at alsamixer yet?
<squircle> rek: FTP runs over port 21
<\\`oot> t0rc, , http://pastebin.com/m1154b80
<t0rc> \\`00t, occasionally things like that are muted and what not by default for some reason.
<rek> squircle: only 21?
<ctop> williamchan: its working now?
<jk-cheng> fsck.vfat -r -w -v -d /fsck0000.rec /dev/sdb1 ... will this delete or recover my files???
<ctop> rek: yes
<squircle> rek: 21. yes.
<\\`oot> t0rc, yes, it's like the Ubuntu OS doesn't "see" the AD198x Digital "device"
<pako> I can't get my wifi connection while in recovery mode, the connection works well with network manager
<rek> squircle so i can't have 2 servers running with the same ip damn
<thevishy> and one more thing  why do I see 3 users logged into my unix box
<squircle> rek: sure you can. just change the port ;)
<nmvictor_> steev: dint work
<Aethelred> ctop: so, my problem is that Flash, in Firefox, using nspluginwrapper, isn't performing as well as one might like. You answer is for me to ditch my entire system, with which I'm getting work done every day, and do a fresh install of an OS release two-versions newer than the one I have now.
<rek> squircle: i did it it doesn't work!!!!
<squircle> rek: what ftp server are you using?
<ctop> Aethelred: are you usin 64bot?
<ctop> 64bit
<squircle> rek: please keep all questions in the main channel, thanks.
<ertrinken> squircle: re: samba issue, ehh sorry man, its still cutting in and out... just not quite as badly as it was before
<williamchan> ctop: slowly reinstalling allm y packages
<Aethelred> ctop: Yes I am.  8.10 amd64
<pako> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and wep authentication
<squircle> ertrinken: are you running over 10Mb, 100Mb, 1Gb?
<ctop> Aethelred: oh well i know nothing about 64. i thought you were asking about upgrading. sorry
<ertrinken> squircle: 100Mb
<arooni-mobile___> i'm trying to boot karmic... but i'm not getting a graphical ui.  i see in /var/log/messages: "main.c: Unable to contact d-bus: org.freedesktop.dbus.error.spqn.execfailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the followin gerror: autolaunch error: x11 init failed".  here is dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f6b5c903d
<squircle> rek: what ftp server are you using and how did you try to change the port?
<rek> lol main channel
<rek> squircle listen_port=number and port mapping on my router
<ctop> rek: are you using ftp only locally?
<rek> only 21 works
<maverick> Migi32: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq
<rek> externally
<squircle> ertrinken: that should be more than sufficient for flac... but I've only had experience with compressed audio. if you try doubling the numbers from 8192 to 16384 in smb.conf and restarting samba, that might work better.... I don't really know much more than that.
<eichi> hello, how to change the graphic driver in ubuntu 9.10 to vesa? there is no xorg.conf anymore
<Migi32> maverick, sorry, didn't know that was a frequently asked question
<ctop> rek: you shouldnt do that. ftp is easy to gain access to your system. go with ssh and scp
<maverick> is there any way i can remove the indicatior applet in ubuntu and replace individual icons as before?
<\\`oot> What's the control-panel plugin I need to install to configure Compiz to allow for the "cube" effect in desktops?
<rek> ctop: don't know them
<squircle> !ccsm | \\`oot
<ubottu> \\`oot: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<maverick> migi32: i myself came to know that now :P
<williamchan> ctop: any idea which package cstddef belongs to? cant find on google
<\\`oot> danke
<AegNuddel> hmm
<ctop> rek: ssh is a secure alternative to ftp
<AegNuddel> sudo: unable to resolve host briana-laptop
<rek> runs on port?
<AegNuddel> why?
<ctop> williamchan: sorry no i dont :-(
<grawity> ctop: FTP is secure enough, IMO
<Cuddles> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ctop> rek: 22
<rek> cool
<Cuddles> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<grawity> ctop: with, for example, vsftpd as a server, and enforced TLS.
<rek> so that i can have a better server to use with dyndns?
<ctop> grawity: if you use ssl with it
<daredevilthere> has any1 tried smartcam?
<AegNuddel> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<grawity> ctop: unfortunately not enough people care :(
<pretender_> installed windows 7 then ubuntu 9.10 and grub is booting strait into ubuntu no option for booting into windows
<mneptok> grawity: the security of FTP as compared to SFTP is like night and day.
<ctop> rek if your running a server, you really should use ssh
<grawity> mneptok: In which sense? Encryption/sniffing? Or server security?
<rek> external port on ftp is only 21 so
<rek> ok
<rek> which application should i have?
<mneptok> grawity: SFTP is fully encrypted end-to-end. FTP is not.
<ctop> rek: just as easy, if not easier to setup then ftp
<daredevilthere> !mplayer
<arooni-mobile___> hi folks.  i am trying to boot up karmic and i got the error message on the bootup screen that "one or more of the devices could not be mounted... it was /dev/something".  then it booted into a recovery shell... what should i do now?  here is lshal:  http://pastebin.com/fd1da72
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<grawity> mneptok: That's what TLS is for.
<ctop> rek: openssh
<rek> cool
<grawity> rek: openssh-server
<Wallace> how do I change file associations?  I've tried changing the 'media' player in "preferred applications" but my mkv files still open with totem instead of vlc
<thevishy> guys why do I see 3 people logged with my same handle
<thevishy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336076/
<t0rc> \\`00t, does something show up as digital in your alsamixer? probably at the far right
<mneptok> grawity: OK, *you* help new users set up TLS encryption on FTP servers.
<daredevilthere> Wallace: i think its done by update-alternatives
<rek> openssh will give me the possibility to create an area like... eee how can i access to that?
<furythor> where ubuntu stores keyboard and mice information (text files) ?
<rek> with a browser?
<grawity> thevishy: Because you are logged in three times.
<Wallace> daredevilthere, what is update-alternatives?
<thevishy> how come ?
<rek> or with a client only?
<ctop> rek: yes
<squircle> thevishy: one is in a terminal, two are graphical. completely normal. i have two terminal windows open and my desktop, and i show up 4 times
<grawity> thevishy: tty1 is the first virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F1 to open)
<rek> ssh:// ?
<grawity> rek: sftp://
<rek> cool
<grawity> thevishy: tty7 is the 7th, and you are logged in using X (the graphical interface)
<thevishy> oh each application opens up as another user ?
<AegNuddel> argh terminal keeps giving authentication failures!
<ctop> rek you can go to Places -> Connect to Server and browse
<rek> ah now i understand
<grawity> thevishy: And pts/1 belongs to a gnome-terminal window.
<rek> cool nautilus
<grawity> thevishy: Try the 'w' command too
<thevishy> i have a firefox , terminal and x chat open
<daredevilthere> Wallace: it has symbolic links to default commands
<rek> thanks guy
<ctop> rek: yeah :-)
<AegNuddel> su does
<rek> this is cool
<tallero> hola alguien hala español
<Wallace> daredevilthere, where do I find/set it?
<tallero> ?
<AegNuddel> Why?
<pako> I can't get my wifi connection while in recovery mode, the connection works well with network manager
<squircle> !root | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mneptok> rek: the FireFTP add-on for Firefox allows browser access to SFTP servers. or use GNOME's built-in support.
<thevishy> each app is opened as a new user ?
<ctop> rek: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-openssh-server-installation-and-configuration check that out
<grawity> thevishy: 'who'/'w' only list terminal and X logins.  They do not list any other applications. They do not list Xchat or Firefox -- only Terminals.
<AegNuddel> sudo messed up too
<rek> mneptok: and common win users?
<grawity> rek: WinSCP.
<daredevilthere> Wallace: from terminal
<rek> plugin?
<mneptok> rek: the FireFTP add-on for Firefox allows browser access to SFTP servers. (x2)  :)
<pharming> is it possible to get anything in the center of a transparent cube other than gears?
<ron-l-j> creox
<daredevilthere> Wallace: google around ul find how an example
<mneptok> rek: or Windows users can use a client app like Filezilla
<ron-l-j> ?
<rek> right
<ctop> or winscp
<AegNuddel> sudo: unable to resolve host briana-laptop
<Wallace> daredevilthere, ahh, I think I get you - thanks, at least I'm looking in the right place now :)
<ron-l-j> Anyone a guitar playing ubuntu guy ?
<AegNuddel> explain that one
<rek> ftp was easier for users who don't want problems...
<squircle> !ot | ron-l-j
<ubottu> ron-l-j: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zx\okiug> The white backgrounds on all my windows hurt my eyes. I tried changing them all to black but now Firefox very badly hurts my eyes. I tried changing Firefox to black but it screwed up rendering of a lot of websites.
<thevishy> one more thing do we have any generation x GUI's ?
<steev> what is the name of the package that suggests what package to install when a command isn't found?
<ron-l-j> yeah thanks
<ron-l-j> out !
<ctop> rek: would you rather give your users easy or secure?
<thevishy> there were some techonologies that were being developed
<squircle> steev: command-not-found :)
<thevishy> OpenGL or something I dont recollect the word
<rek> depends
<ctop> ssh is easy
<mmaksimov> AegNuddel: try adding briana-laptop to /etc/hosts
<thevishy> what was that project ?
<AegNuddel> I have been trying to figure out how to change my virtual screen size and a command listed on a forum must have messed it up
<pharming> does anyone know if it is possible to get anything other than rotating gears in the center of a transparent cube????
<steev> squircle: thanks!
<squircle> :)
<AegNuddel> thx mmaksimov
<ctop> in ubuntu you can use gftp as a client for ssh and its really easy to use
<rek> i know
<thevishy> can anyone tell me what is the state of the art in user interface in ubuntu - there was some project being developed ....
<rek> i installed it on my smartq 5
<Guest39870> hi...can anybody let me know how to run the package manager in ubuntu ?
<rek> ubuntu for arms
<thevishy> which gave cubical view or somethings like that
<thevishy> are u using Gnome Guest39870
<AegNuddel> oh doesn't let me save the file
<MsTegan> notice guest38970 synaptic package manager you mean?
<CShadowRun> Guest39870:  system > administration > synaptic package manager
<thevishy> in gnome - u have ubuntu software installed and in terminal u have apt-get
<Guest39870> yes
<CShadowRun> Guest39870: also, check out applications > ubuntu software centre
<pako> I can't get my wifi connection while in recovery mode, the connection works well with network manager
<Eisbein> hi@all
<AegNuddel> hmm
<mmaksimov> pako: you can try booting from a livecd
<pako> mmaksimov, yes that's true but if I run into problems (which has already happened) I'd like to boot with network support and modify my system
<pako> mmaksimov, is that possible with a live cd
<pako> ?
<AD7six> hi. I have a laptop which freezes whenever I shutdown, close the lid, suspend or hibernate. where should I look to try and determine the cause? It freezes with "Asking all remaining processes to terminate ..."
<kushalsejwal> greeting everyone :)
<jddog> pako there should be to recovery options have you tried the other one
<AegNuddel> tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kushalsejwal> is there anyway to make the system remember my keyring password, which it ask each time starting the empathy IM
<AegNuddel> now it will not resolve briana-laptop
<sylr> hi
<AegNuddel> cannot edit the file
<pako> jddog, yes there's  the option console with networking support but it doens't work
<jddog> what version of linux are you in
<sylr> i'd like to knwo where the crontab -e command writes. any idea ?
<jdfoote1> I'm having problems using my keyboard on Flash games (example at http://www.continuitygame.com/)
<grawity> kushalsejwal: Where would it remember it? :)
<mmaksimov> pako: yes and no. you can mount your HDD and edit anything there. However, I'm not sure will any "smart" tools like package-manager work with HDD
<pako> JJman, ubuntu 9.10
<grawity> kushalsejwal: Do you have auto-login enabled? If yes, the only way is to remove keyring's password completely.
<jddog> ok what type of wireless card
<kushalsejwal> grawity: yes I do have
<pako> mmaksimov, ok
<grawity> kushalsejwal: Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<pako> jddog, it's an atheros
<jddog> ok
<MASARUwota> jdfootel:how old are you?
<kushalsejwal> grawity: then just remove it?
<pako> this is the important part of /etc/network/interface
<pako> :
<grawity> kushalsejwal: Yeah. Set it to an empty one. (Do not delete the keyring itself, just change its password.)
<uMish> Is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ down or something ?
<jdfoote1> MASARUwota - why?
<pako> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<grawity> kushalsejwal: Right-click on the "login" keyring, choose "Change password"...
<jddog> pake go to users and groups
<squircle> uMish: i guess so
<MASARUwota> jdfoote1: you shouldnt be playing them if you arent a child
<MASARUwota> ;/
<sylr> do you know where the "sudo crontab -e" writes the modifications ?
<pako> jddog, made
<guntbert> !ot | MASARUwota
<ubottu> MASARUwota: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jddog> ok hang on
<AegNuddel> briana@briana-laptop:~$ cat /etc/hosts
<AegNuddel> # Do not remove the following line, or various programs# that require network functionality will fail.127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhostbriana@briana-laptop:~$
<AegNuddel> if that means anything to you
<kushalsejwal> grawity: then?
<FloodBot2> AegNuddel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdfoote1> MASARUwota haha :)
<MASARUwota> lol
<grawity> kushalsejwal: Then enter the old password, and click "Change".
<jddog> pako now unlock the account
<pako> jddog, root ?
<\\`oot> wow, my laptop did NOT like that last change ... froze up SOLID
<\\`oot> :(
<nmvictor> so no one knows how i can upgrade from the installed version firefox to the version in firefox.3.5.5.tar ?
<jddog> no your user
<zvacet> how will I add home partition to fstab
<mmaksimov> AegNuddel: probably a default /etc/hosts
<kushalsejwal> grawity: thank you so much I installed karmic today and was trying hard to get rid of this :)
<\\`oot> nmvictor, I think you can do it from launchpad?  google it
<\\`oot> nmvictor, I did it, but now don't recall how...
<jdfoote1> Has anyone ever run into this problem - flash games aren't accepting keyboard input
<jddog> pako have you unlocked your user name
<williamchan> is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ down?
<Crahels> Bonsoir a tous
<Ace42> Hello chaps, I'm having problems getting my internal SD smartmedia card reader to work under Karmic.  I think the problem is that mmc_core module isn't installed, and I have no idea how to get it.  Also may
<pako> jddog, I don't see any option to unlock .. I can become root easily if that's the goal
<Munim> hey guys.. just installed chromium on my ubuntu karmic installation. any of you have any idea why its not that fast and responsive as in Windows?
<Ace42> have problems with mmc_block and sdhci modules
<zvacet> williamchan:  yes
<baz> how do you go about " registering with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel"?
<Ace42> Anyone how how / where to install these from?
<jddog> pako so you dont have a user name under root listed
<Crahels> You installed chrome on ubuntu and youcompare to windows ?
<OerHeks> jdfoote1 itś a funny game ... youĺl find out
<OerHeks> jdfoote1 only use arrows, not spacebar
<pako> jddog, yes a have a user name but I don't see the option to unlock ... what's the goal of that
<williamchan> i upgraded from 9.04 -> 9.10 ... consequently gcc upgraded from 4.3 to 4.4 ... i am getting this error: make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/include/c++/4.3/cstddef', needed by `viewer.d'.  Stop.
<williamchan> any ideas?
<guntbert> pako: no need to "become root", the "key" is the key (click to make changes)
<GaToR2> Hi.  Does anyone know how I could get 1440 x 900 res on Ubuntu 9.04?
<mrclean> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<insomniackoala> hi, i am looking for a encryption solution for my huge music/movie storage. its ntfs and i need something accessible/decryptible both windows & ubuntu. any suggestions?
<Rochas> hello everyone !
<jddog> pako if you unlock your username you can enable the networking
<RiotingPacfisit> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Rochas> i have some trouble with my new fresh install
<jdfoote1> OerHeks I can't get the arrows to work
<Rochas> i'm running kubuntu
<pako> jddog, the key is gray , can't click on it
<RiotingPacfisit> do the xorg crack pushers have an irc channel, if not where should i go looking for help after installing it?
<\\`oot> so, back to trying to get HDMI+ Audio working
<jddog> pako is that your username
<pako> jddog, anyway the network works well with network manager
<pako> yes
<Rochas> the sound comes from speakers and headphones at the same time
<Rochas> i can't fix it myself
<guntbert> pako: you must be the "main" user for to be able to change system settings
<jddog> pako select grey and unlock it
<nullp0inter> im tryiong to install ubuntu on an older pc, and when i hit enter over 'Install Ubuntu' the screen freezes and a bar appears on the screen filled with noise
<mrclean> I have the netbook installed on an aspire one D150 and having trouble with sound.
<Rochas> is this also kubuntu channel ??
<sqdsd> nullp0inter,  try text install?
<OerHeks> jdfoote1 first press space, to view the field, then only use arrows
<guntbert> Rochas: try #kubuntu please
<pako> jddog, the key isn't clickable ...
<Ace42> Can anyone tell me where / how to install mmc_core module in karmic?
<baz> a
<zvacet> I need help adding home partition to fstab anyone
<nullp0inter> sqdsd: how?
<mrclean> I don't have the volume control in the task bar.
<jddog> pako ok then unlofck root
<thevishy> i did sudo passwd , what password does it change ? super user ?
<Happehwalrus> Is there a way I can change my res to 1440 x 900?
<AegNuddel> it's just acting silly
<jdfoote1> OerHeks No luck
<AegNuddel> it works sometimes
<guntbert> thevishy: yes, but don't do it
<jdfoote1> It doesn't look like it's accepting the space
<thevishy> i did it
<RiotingPacfisit> I seam to be stuck with a very low (maximum 1280 x 1280) screen 0 limit, how would i fix this?
<sqdsd> nullp0inter, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate , Live cd with out gui
<pako> jddog, the key is grey in that case too, do i have to run "users and groups" with a particular command ?
<AegNuddel> I want to know how to change my virtual screen size with xorg
<thevishy> guntbert, my password was too simple so I changed it ....isnt that fine ?
<guntbert> thevishy: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling%20your%20root%20account - to get normal system behaviour back
<jddog> pako no try going to hardware and drivers
<sqdsd> Has the normal ubuntu live cd got text installer option ?
<AegNuddel> The command I saw online messes things up
<zvacet> sqdsd : i don´t hink so
<robbmunson> sqdsd: no it doesnt :)
<robbmunson> !alternate | sqdsd
<sqdsd> thanks could not rember
<ubottu> sqdsd: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<zvacet> sqdsd : but alternate cd have it
<insomniackoala> theres a iso for text installation sqdsd
<pako> jddog, done
<pako> jddog, no proprietary driver is installed on this system
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a reason I can't get 2 8.10 x86 machines to use static networking with the network manager applet?
<jddog> pako do you see your wireless card or driver listed
<zvacet> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sqdsd> !alternate | nullp0inter
<ubottu> nullp0inter: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<pako> jddog, no
<thevishy> guntbert, how do I change my current user pass
<dAlfa89_> thevishy, passwd
<pako> jddog, it says "there are no proprietary drivers on this system"
<robbmunson> thevishy: run the command without sudo ;)
<mike-safe> hey yooo!
<Ace42> Could someone talk me through finding and installing mmc_core module?
<jddog> pako ok
<guntbert> thevishy: just enter passwd - you'l be prompted fir the old one,...
 * guntbert has clumsy fingers
<mrclean> what is the package that provides the volume control on the task bar?
<thevishy> but  it says authentical token manipulation error !
<pako> jddog, perhaps the problem is that wpa_supplicant runs anyway even if I don't have put any wpa specific option in /etc/network/interface
<ikonia> mrclean: "volume control"
<Pupbuntoo> hi, i haven't upgraded in awhile; when i try to use update-manager, it tells me that us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz cannot be reached, etc
<AegNuddel> whoa
<AegNuddel> I did enable the root account...easily
<erUSUL> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<robbmunson> Pupbuntoo: back up your important files and use an alternate-install cd to upgrade
<Pupbuntoo> robbmunson, is there no way to just tell it a more recent repo?
<mike-safe> whats the best media server for ubuntu? (p.s. i wanna stream to xbox360)
<robbmunson> AegNuddel: you shouldnt have done that ;)
<mrclean> ikonia: Do you know the package name?
<AegNuddel> It's my personal computer
<rwt> hello
<AegNuddel> no one else will even be the wiser
<ikonia> mrclean: I don't think it's in it's own package, it's part of the gnome-desktop
<robbmunson> Pupbuntoo: well, you kinda will end up with a frankenstein pc if you get what I mean ;)
<mrclean> is it gmix or kmix or?
<ikonia> mrclean: neither, it's an applet I believe that's part of gnome desktop
<AegNuddel> I didn't say I would actually use it either
<IdleOne> except for that guy in here who is looking to rootkit a unsuspecting machine who's admin enable root
<guntbert> AegNuddel: yes, but you still want support, don't you? and enabling root makes errors much more dangerous
<mrclean> I have the netbook install, and no "volume control".  What do I need to isntall?
<jddog> pako well or pull your wireless card out and put it back in and see if it detects it
<ikonia> mrclean: I'm not sure what netbook installs by default to be honest
<ActionParsnip> mrclean: add the notification area to the gnome bar
<AegNuddel> well, I'm back on my personal account now and the manufacturer I got this from encourages experimentation...
<AegNuddel> I'm on my account again anyway
<Guest39870> i am trying to install java on my ubuntu machine..
<robbmunson> AegNuddel: well canonical says otherwise ;)
<ikonia> !java > Guest39870
<ubottu> Guest39870, please see my private message
<Guest39870> does it required to be done with the package anager itself ?
<fatface> im trying to set up a vpn network, so i installed the pptp network managers and went to System > Preferences > Network Connections and added my VPN settings in the tab for it, but i dont see where to connect to it.
<AegNuddel> why are you winking at me?
<ikonia> Guest39870: yes
<mmaksimov> I remember synaptic has an option "just download the package files, don't install anything". Is that possible from commandline? Apparently, apt-get doesn't have such an option...
<mrclean> Could it be gmix?
<zvacet> Guest39870 : install it from ubuntu software center
<pako> jddog, it's a bit complicated because it's a pci card ...anyway network manager can see it
<ActionParsnip> mmaksimov: you can use apt-get to only download the debs
<ZykoticK9> Multimedia key question - how do i set what program is opened by XF86Mail?  It's currently set to use Evolution but I want to use Thunderbird instead.
<guntbert> !noroot | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<AegNuddel> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mmaksimov> ActionParsnip: how? I've just read the man and didn't find it
<AegNuddel> !wfm
<jddog> pako so could it just be your internet browser
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<mora__> anyone else getting lost desktop-settings (pannels etc) and different menu each boot?
<coz_> mora__,  I am not
<siropio> hi i have put Putty from my XP to connect to ubuntu and the tutorial said that all sesions are Loggeg,where did it meant?
<mrclean> I need to try and follwo instructions that say: "volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer)"  but I have  no  "volume control".
<pako> jddog, perhaps I haven't been clear ... the wifi network works well while in gnome with network manager, the problem is when I boot in recovery mode (console mode)
<zvacet> mmaksimov : if you want just to download package then sudo apt-get -d package_name
<mrclean> bear in mind, this is netbook install...
<Guest39870> ikonia: I have downloaded the java sdk with name java_ee_sdk-5_08-jdk-6u17-linux.bin
<mmaksimov> zvacet, thank you
<Guest39870> ikonia: But when opeining the package manager....this file is in disabled mode...can you tell me the solution for this ?
<jddog> ok
<ikonia> Guest39870: use the package manager
<zvacet> mmaksimov : np  8-)
<ikonia> Guest39870: don't download the bin file, search for java in the package manager and install from there
<guntbert> siropio: you should be able to find the location in the putty settings
<AegNuddel> and now it is DISabled
<Guest39870> ikonia: ok
<AegNuddel> so there :P
<AegNuddel> a pointless exercise in all reality
<zvacet> I know I´m pushing but I will be greatful if someone help me to add home partition to fstab
<KaffeeJunky123^a> Hi, I've got a problem with rythmbox on Ubuntu 9.04, mpeg 4 encoded files sound kinda choppy
<siropio> guntbert : i meant its logged only in my computers right?
<AegNuddel> Enabled, then disabled...
<guntbert> siropio: yes of course - ssh is no protocol with a central server (like IRC)
<AegNuddel> and sudo root -i used... but I have no idea why
<jmichelsen> I know this is NOT the question people want to hear, but I have a LIRC problem. Mostly with the service itself tho, nothing with config. When I boot my machine, the service wont start. If I restart it from /etc/init.d/lircd restart, it says failed. The only way I can start it is with /usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/eventx -n  Any ideas why it wouldnt start? dmesg shows nothin
<Guest39870> ikonia: Can we give any seperate drive as we do in windows (for ex: C:, D: etc)
<siropio> and another question when i close the sesion how i know that the connection is close too between them?
<Guest39870> ikonia: I mean while we are installing with the package manager
<Bodsda> AegNuddel: please read the man page to understand how to use sudo. It is a much more secure method of gaining root privileges
<AegNuddel> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fatface> ok i see in the task bar the network manager, which when i click on it it says that there is a VPN network available, but doesnt let me select the radio button next to it. How do I find out whats wrong?
<williamchan> i upgraded ubuntu from 9.04-9.10 . g++ consequently goot upgraded from 4.3 to 4.4 ... however it is still looking in /usr/include/c++/4.3 for lib insteald /4.4 ... i tried dpkg-reconfigure and reinstall .. but not working any ideas?
<halce> hola
<jmichelsen> halce: hiya
<erUSUL> !es | halce
<ubottu> halce: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<robbmunson> williamchan: smells like a bug to me :) Mind filing a bug?
<AegNuddel> I disabled the root account--so I don't think it matters now
<williamchan> robbmunson: link to bug report? any ideas how to fix?
<AegNuddel> Had it enabled for all of a few minutes
<williamchan> i dont want to do a fresh install...
<jmichelsen> williamchan: I'm sure you could symlink, did the right directory get created but the app is looking for the old one?
<guntbert> AegNuddel: please keep to the topic
<Ace42> Hn
<Ace42> ]
<williamchan> jmichelsen: .4.4 was created
<williamchan> jmichelsen: i guess i could symlink
<jmichelsen> seriously, anyone know why lircd wouldnt be starting? just says fail
<Emiliano> Helllllloooooooooooooooo
<Ace42> Hmmm, no-one have any ideas about my problem?
<AegNuddel> what's lircd?
<jub369> I have a game called Halo i got free from youtube how can i play it on linux when i stat it it goes to the menu but the menu dont show
<Shockrates>  hey guys is oswatershed.org updated often? is its info correct? cause it lists sabayon as behind of gentoo, when they use the same packages
<Shockrates>  hey guys is oswatershed.org updated often? is its info correct? cause it lists sabayon as behind of gentoo, when they use the same packages
<jmichelsen> williamchan: i mean, its kinda crappy doin it that way, but if its a bug you may be outa luck for now
<jub369> i used wine to play it
<jmichelsen> AegNuddel: the daemon to take IR input from a remote and control other things with it
<sylr> sylr
<williamchan> jmichelsen: seems like a lot of stuff to symlink
<williamchan> jmichelsen: already did two and now referring me to another directory ><
<Ace42> jub, I think HALO is supported by playonlinux, which you can get from the ubuntu software centre
<jub369>  I have a game called Halo i got free from youtube how can i play it on linux when i stat it it goes to the menu but the menu dont show  (UBUNTU 9.10 Useing Wine 1.2)
<AegNuddel> oh weird.  My only Ir device is my TV remote.
<jmichelsen> williamchan: williamchan could mount the new folder in the old folder place
<SpaceGhostC2C> jub369, the most helpful thing you could do for us and yourself is not to mention where you got pirated software, and just ask us how you can use it.
<jmichelsen> williamchan: or better, symlink the folder
<williamchan> jmichelsen: i did symlink folder
<atarimoe> Question for anyone who might have an idea:  I'm trying to install Xubuntu on an old Sony laptop.  It won't boot the LiveCD at all even though it can boot DSLinux and BartPE CDs.  Should the Alternate install disk work here, or is there another problem?
<jmichelsen> williamchan: any luck?
<williamchan> jmichelsen: but multiple folders ... now refrrring to /usr/lib/gcc/.../4.3.3
<Seven_Six_Two> I have 2 ubuntu 8.10 machines connected with a crossover cable. both machines static ip  (192.168.5.1 and 192.168.5.2) both netmasks 255.255.255.0 and each's gateway set to the other's ip. both network cards are known to be good, but
<Squarc> hi, I cant figure out which command I should use on ubuntu server (so: commandline only) to view the current statistics of the computer... like; CPU and memory.. any thoughts?
<mezquitale> anyone here installed UnR in a netbook?
<Ace42> Spaceghost, I assumed he meant he got it from a promotional offer, as I don't recall youtube offering P2P sharing
<jub369> Atarimoe did you format first
<Seven_Six_Two> I keep getting destination host unreachable
<guntbert> AegNuddel: do you know that there is a channel for chatter? its #ubuntu-offtopic
<jmichelsen> williamchan: c++ gives that error?
<atarimoe> jub369 - yes
<williamchan> yeah
<jmichelsen> williamchan: gcc I mean
<jub369> ok nvm then
<williamchan> jmichelsen: make does . so i assume g++
<AegNuddel> Well I was trying to get support at first but no one will answer my question
<RWT_> hello
<jmichelsen> AegNuddel: ask again
<guntbert> williamchan: could it be that the wrong libraries are hardcoded in the make file?
<ActionParsnip> mmaksimov: -d, --download-only: Download only; package files are only retrieved, not unpacked or installed. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Download-Only.
<AD7six> are there any general techniques for debugging suspend/shutdown problems (laptop freezes), or e.g it's just disabling /etc/rc scripts and logical deduction
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ace42, there are quite a few "Free Download" to direct downloads for copyrighted software. Youtube is a haven for pirated material these days.
<ActionParsnip> mmaksimov: was in the man page
<jub369> Does Any One Here know how i can install Halo WIthout Wine  messing up (Youtube version) when i start it it wont show the main menu of game
<mezquitale> anyone here installed UnR in a netbook? I'm trying to figure how to create space for ubuntu.
<jmichelsen> williamchan: sorry, I'm no expert in this area, symlink seemed logical but it may not accept that
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, Dude! Good morning from my side of the world.
<williamchan> guntbert: checked . only depends on gtkmm-2.4 and i reinstalled that and it stopped complaining about wrong paths for that
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: howdy
<mmaksimov> ActionParsnip: thank you, it was my mistake
<ActionParsnip> mmaksimov: np man
<AegNuddel> I have been trying to change my virtual screen size or either add scrollbars to applications because I cannot see the entire application on screen.  I was told something about xorg.conf, but when I tried to find that file, it was not there.
<crimeboy> where i fint ubuntu logo that appears on boot time?
<mmaksimov> ActionParsnip: I looked for commands, not options.
<crimeboy> find*
<djzn> how do I set a variable to specify FLAC files in the directory.... like.... if [ -e *.flac ] then...
<Dtr> hola que tal
<RWT_> hi
<Ace42> Anyhoo, can anyone help me install mmc_core module?  modprobe doesn't seem to find it, which makes me think I don't have it, which leaves me with no idea where to get it.
<Dtr> speack spanish?
<IdleOne> !es | Dtr
<ubottu> Dtr: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soycamo> Is there a fix for the wireless in Karmic?
<siropio> RWT_
<Rewt`> ...
<qcjn> hi, where can i see the available apps for 9.10 ?
<user_> my computer is hanging while displaying "starting up", how can i debug? im not sure that i have changed anything
<jub369> how  can i make it so some programs i can hear sound and some i can't like in vista
<williamchan> which pcakage is the C compiler? as in cc?
<soycamo> qcjn: through the package manager, go to System > Administration
<williamchan> is it just gcc?
<usser> jub369, right click on the mixer icon->sound preferences->applications tab
<guntbert> AegNuddel: just to clarify: you want a desktop that is bigger than your actual display?
<qcjn> soycamo: i m using 8.04, and i d like to see what is available for 9.10
<usser> williamchan, if all you need is a compiler then yes gcc is the package
<AegNuddel> yes ... It's 600 vertically and I want 768
<usser> williamchan, there's a meta package that also pulls some additional libs etc called build-essential
<usser> !info build-essential
<qcjn> soycamo: i know there s a place online
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<williamchan> usser: i want to reinstall everything related to cc . how would i go about doing that
<greezmunkey> Any ideas on why Nautilus would show a non-existent floppy drive on my system? Is this normal after an update?
<qcjn> soycamo: but can't find it
<williamchan> usser: including all libs . libc6/everything
<usser> williamchan, search for gcc in synaptic. dont touch libc though
<Twinkletoes> What's the equivalent 'update-rc.d' command for *displaying* current startup settings?
<usser> williamchan, i dont know if you want to reinstall libc, that can cause problems
<jmichelsen> my lirc wont start, anyone have any pointers? If I start it manually with sudo /usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event7 -n
<williamchan> usser: i did an upgrade from 9.04->9.10 and my gcc is f*ed up .... its pointing to the old 4.3 path instaed of 4.4 . i reinstalled some of the libs and it removed some errors but some still remain
<jmichelsen> my lirc wont start, anyone have any pointers? If I start it manually with sudo /usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event7 -n it works, but I don't know why the service won't start on its own
<usser> williamchan, so remove gcc 4.3 altogether
<SpaceGhostC2C> !patience | jmichelsen
<ubottu> jmichelsen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<niriven> Kinda offtopic but, would anyone like a beta key for heroes of newerth? (DOTA like game, 32-bit or 64-bit be linux supported)
<usser> williamchan, or run sudo update-alternative --config gcc
<usser> williamchan, --config cc sorry
<Luyang> hello
<Luyang> huge channel guys
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | Luyang
<ubottu> Luyang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: just trying to clarify the problem is all :)
<williamchan> update-alterantive not found . which package is that?
<williamchan> uuser: 4.3 is already removed
<williamchan> uusers: update-altenrativeS
<SpaceGhostC2C> jmichelsen, ah, well have you looked at your init scripts?
<Luyang> SpaceGhostC2C :)
<williamchan> uuser: didnt work
<malajand> hello
<danniz> is ubuntu packages url down?
<jub369> Idk if there is a way but if so were can i get GUI for Linux
<SpaceGhostC2C> danniz, no sir.
<malajand> i have a problem to open ubuntu
<AegNuddel> guntbert?
<malajand> can someone help me
<SpaceGhostC2C> jub369, what exactly is your problem friend?
<IdleOne> danniz: seems so
<jub369> i played a game called byond/halp
<jub369> *halo
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: I know lirc is a pain and no one wants to deal with it, but want to make my problem as clear as possible. Yes, I am looking at the init script now but it's not giving me too much to go in. I will check /val/run/lirc permissions..thats about all I get from the init
<Luyang> jub369: startx?
<jub369> but i was told i can no longer play it because i have no GUI
<danniz> ok thought it was me ;\ need to find out what dists the package libmath-calc-units-perl exists on
<guntbert> AegNuddel: I was researching - not sure if it helps but have a look at xrandr
<jub369> when i play it on WINE halos menu no shows and byond is all messed up
<soycamo> so I guess the only fix for wireless problems for 9.10 is to downgrade?
<IdleOne> !info libmath-calc-units-perl
<mmaksimov> danniz, SpaceGhostC2C: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at packages.ubuntu.com. :(
<ubottu> libmath-calc-units-perl (source: libmath-calc-units-perl): human-readable unit-aware calculator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06-1 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 168 kB
<jmichelsen> soycamo: what was the problem?
<Migi32> Is Linux/Ubuntu really that virus-proof? What if some hacker sneaked a trojan in a canonical-supported archive? I doubt that every application is checked line by line before being updated
<jub369> and i was wondering were i can get GUI for linux
<user_> how do i start gnome in ubuntu? im in the recover console
<greezmunkey> soycamo, what is the problem that you have?
<SwedeMike> Migi32: no, it's not virus-proof, it's just rare, just like OSX
<danniz> grr karmic only ;D that's why it didn't work hehe guess I have to install it with perl
<soycamo> jmichelsen: installed 9.10 on the 2nd partition of my macbook and the wireless won't work
<IdleOne> danniz: use info libmath-calc-units-perl jaunty
<yacc> Wondering, should the Karmic alternate install CD be complete? (As in installable without network connectivity?)
<soycamo> (trackpad is also painfully slow)
<jmichelsen> soycamo: what have you tried so far?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Migi32, the short answer is no, the long answer is no.
<IdleOne> !info libmath-calc-units-perl jaunty
<ubottu> Package libmath-calc-units-perl does not exist in jaunty
<danniz> !info libmath-calc-units-perl jaunty
<soycamo> jmichelsen I stared at iwconfig last night but couldn't understand it
<ubottu> Package libmath-calc-units-perl does not exist in jaunty
<IdleOne> danniz: seems it doesn't exist in jaunty
<jmichelsen> soycamo: and, what exactly do you mean won't work, does the wifi card not show up, not connect, not load the drivers?
<SpaceGhostC2C> jmichelsen, Does it even try to start? Do you have logs?
<danniz> yah, manuall install it is :) thx guys for the quick responses
<Tartarus_> i plug my ethernet in and it says disconnected im running ubuntu 9.10 i never had a problem with internet or wifi on 9.04 last time it worked off the bat on 9.04
<mmaksimov> yacc: Positive, alternate cd does install into a complete system without a network.
<soycamo> jmichelsen it acts as if there's no wireless card so I assume the drivers are missing?
<usser> Migi32, if such thing as sneaking a trojan in the repos ever happened it would have been quickly discovered, because people actually do audits of their installations. ie ports open, applications installed, traffic coming out/in
<furythor> what can make bossible that X does recognize my keyboard and mice buttons, but wine for instance does not
<bjman> Hello who are you
<Rewt`>  df -h
<Rewt`> bash: /bin/df: Input/output error
<Rewt`> hmmm
<Rewt`> interesting
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: not sure where the logs are. It does try, and says Fail in red. During the start process, lirc reloads modules, then starts. It shows OK on loading the modules, fails on lirc daemon starting
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | rewt
<ubottu> rewt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> !enter | Rewt`
<ubottu> Rewt`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Graloth> what command(s) do i have to use to install the gui on ubuntu server? i need to connect to irc to install something on a testserver, and dont have another machine available
<Tartarus_> i plug my ethernet in and it says disconnected im running ubuntu 9.10 i never had a problem with internet or wifi on 9.04 last time it worked off the bat on 9.04
<jmichelsen> soycamo: lspci | grep wireless
<Migi32> usser, they do? would they be able to identify a trojan at work (sending but a few bytes per key-press)
<jmichelsen> soycamo: if you know something more uniquie to grep for aside from wireless, try that, if you know the manufacture of the wifi card, etc
<soycamo> jmichelsen aw crap, I have to reboot to see this
<jmichelsen> soycamo: I'll be here
<SpaceGhostC2C> jmichelsen, does it say what exactly fails, or no such luck?
<bjman> its Me
<guntbert> jmichelsen: grep -i is better suited for soycamo
<Rewt`> now I know why people get upset with this channel. two of you, instead of offering any help, immediately jumped all over me for what you feel is something I did wrong. Sheesh.
<greezmunkey> Tartarus_, prior to plugging the Ethernet cable in, was your wifi adapter up?
<Tartarus_> no
<IdleOne> !welcome | bjman
<ubottu> bjman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<soycamo> I think I can either grep -i "broadcom" or airport
<Tartarus_> greezmunkey no
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: * Loading LIRC modules                                                  [ OK ]
<soycamo> brb
<jmichelsen>  * Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC                              [fail]
<guntbert> Rewt`: sorry, I was busy at the keyboard - apologies
<jmichelsen>  * Starting execution daemon: irexec                                     [fail]
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: oops didint mean to spam that, sorry
<greezmunkey> Tartarus_, ok - what are you trying to get done?
<FloodBot2> jmichelsen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Rewt: simply just keep it on one line friend. It clutters the channel.
<usser> Migi32, if not on purpose, it will be discovered by accident. I often run wireshark on my work network for debugging purposes and would probably note strange data going to some strange ip somewhere
<Tartarus_> greezmunkey just get damn internet lol
<SpaceGhostC2C> jmichelsen, you should probably pastebin that silly stuff friend.
<Tartarus_> least my ethernet so i can set up my wifi
<greezmunkey> Tartarus_, Ethernet, or wifi?
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: didnt think it would flow into more than one line :)
<Tartarus_> greezmunkey both
<bjman> Hey Lets Play FreeCol If You Dont Have It You can downLoad it
<SpaceGhostC2C> jmichelsen, no biggy really. Just letting you know.
<guntbert> !ot | bjman
<ubottu> bjman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<George_E> I dont know if this is a problem with ubuntu or not but even though i formated the root partition as ext3, it wont work under Windows with the ext2 ifs driver.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | bjman
<greezmunkey> ok Ethernet should be pretty easy, are you familiar with networking ubuntu?
<guntbert> SpaceGhostC2C: :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> guntbert, it seems we're 1 for 1
<linxeh> is it possible to read/write hfs+ disks ?
<Tartarus_> greezmunkey kinda normaly my wifi and ethernet worked right after install
<greezmunkey> Tartarus_, what changed?
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: :) I'm 'locate' ing the log now, see if I can figure out which one is being logged to if any
<SpaceGhostC2C> linxeh, you can, it's fairly young. You need to compile your kernel for it though.
<Tartarus_> greezmunkey idk nothing would running off external hdd change anything?
<linxeh> SpaceGhostC2C: mmm
<yacc> mmaksimov, so tell me why Alt-F4 shows me pkgsel failed with error code 1 and some lines about it recommends --fix-missing to me?
<linxeh> SpaceGhostC2C: what about reading ?
<jmichelsen> guntbert: you're right, grep -i :)
<bjman> who is spaceghost
<greezmunkey> Tartarus_, did you do the install originally using the external drive?
<phuzion> Good afternoon everyone
<furythor> evening
<jmichelsen> phuzion: hey
<George_E> phuzion, hi
<IdleOne> bjman: if you feel like chatting please join #ubuntu-offtopic this channel is for ubuntu support related discussion
<guntbert> bjman: please, this is no channel for chatter
<furythor> phuzion: Here is late evening so
<yacc> Ok, got the "problem", it also complains about the hashsum not being okay, but then I wonder what ruined it (I did the bittorrent download, so that alone should have checksummed the iso pretty nice).
<Tartarus_> greezmunkey, i created a bootable usb using unetbootin onto a 4 gig flashdrive using hte install from there i put the partion in and installed
<SpaceGhostC2C> linxeh, I said you need to compile your kernel from source with support for HFS+ read and write. Not sure if write is working well with write support, you might need to turn off the journaling from mac..
<AegNuddel> hmm noe to figure out which setting to use
<guntbert> !md5sum | yacc
<ubottu> yacc: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AegNuddel> yies there's a lot
<linxeh> SpaceGhostC2C: sorry, I misread what you said. I'll give it a miss and copy over the network
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: ya, I can't seem to locate a logfile
<SpaceGhostC2C> guntbert: the ubottu wiz. :)
<xsssx> hey
<SpaceGhostC2C> jmichelsen, so, if you were to use the init script now, does it show failures?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | xsssx
<ubottu> xsssx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Tartarus_> greezmunkey i created a bootable usb using unetbootin onto a 4 gig flashdrive using hte install from there i put the partion in and installed
<linxeh> SpaceGhostC2C: it looks like ubuntu 9.10 has the hfs and hfsplus modules compiled already ?
<xsssx> i wonder, is there a way to deploy kate under ubuntu
<CITguy> Does anybody know of an RSS reader that integrates with the new notification system?
<xsssx> in general can i use a kde app under gnome?
<SpaceGhostC2C> linxeh, possibly. It just might be possible.
<angelus>  xsssx yes
<greezmunkey> Tartarus_are you familiar with paste.ubuntu.com?
<greezmunkey> !paste | Tartarus_
<greezmunkey> Tartarus_I'm lagged...
<ubottu> Tartarus_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: ya, but if I run the command on the daemon itself, it works "lircd -H etc etc" but it runs in console. I suppose I could write an init scrip to just run that at boot, but I'd rather figure out why the current init wont start it
<SpaceGhostC2C> CITguy, I'm not sure that would be the best, but then again I don't know a rss reader that works friendly like with notify yet.
<guntbert> xsssx: yes, but it will bring in a lot of dependecies
<greezmunkey> Tartarus_, heh - back
<yacc> guntbert, the md5sum is okay, so what went wrong? usb-creator?
<Tartarus_> greezmunkey not really
<Tartarus_> lol
<CITguy> Then is there a pidgin plugin to do it?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<guntbert> yacc: I didn't follow, just jumped on the "bad checksum" you mentioned
<greezmunkey> Tartarus_, open a terminal, type in ifconfig, what do you see? (don't paste the output here...)
<ActionParsnip> is there a fix for netbook-launcher chewing my CPU prety well??
<SpaceGhostC2C> jmichelsen, well you could run the script now and see what happens and then start your quest to autostartdom from there.
<broreg> I'm getting a authentication with ap timed out using ID 050d:705a Belkin Components F5D7050A Wireless Adapter
<Tartarus_> greezmunkey kk
<ActionParsnip> broreg: did you follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver)
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: create a script with the commands like I mentioned? not using the script installed by lirc?
<yacc> well, it complains about the wrong hash on xulrunner*.deb when i try to install from usb (iso md5 is ok)
<xsssx>  
<broreg> ActionParsnip: no, as it states it works out of the box on karmic
<Cowfishy> I've been having a problem with my network where my computer is connected but when I try to use the internet it is extremely slow
<guntbert> yacc: can you boot from the usb? there is another "check" option in the menu
<soycamo> So if I check lspci it sees a network adapter, but if I do iwconfic there are no wireless devices
<ActionParsnip> broreg: well its not working out of the box, i'd follow it
<SpaceGhostC2C> jmichelsen, you can try it that way. I like fleshing problems out and getting them to work from where they are. I'd encourage you to at least look closely at the init script as it is and see if you can determine if that is the problem. But another init script to see if it works at all is a good idea as well.
<SpaceGhostC2C> yacc, sudo apt-get install xulrunner
<ScoobyDoo> I'm trying to copy something to the users home DIR, But when my .deb gets executed it runs as root, So it attempts to copy to /home/root/, How can i get it to copy to the normal user's home folder?
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: ya, i don't care how its set up as long as it works. It does work if I run the commands/options on the bin so I'll write a simple init script to start it that way I guess
<jasonfunk> I remember reading about someone who got an ipod touch 2g to sync with ubuntu without jailbreaking? Does anyone know if this is true?
<SpaceGhostC2C> jmichelsen, won't the failures to start at bootup bother you?
<shintai> ScoobyDoo, cant you cp <file> /home/userdir ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> jasonfunk, it's possible. Quite likely.
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: I was going to create my own boot init script, just with the command line args in there or somethin
<yacc> guntbert, the check media option complains that I have no cdrom which is quite correct
<naip> Whenever i try to run ndiswrapper, it gives me a "can't find ndiswrapper version error". Any ideas?
<SpaceGhostC2C> jmichelsen, but what of the previous script? It will still run unless you remove/overwrite it.
<guntbert> yacc: ouch, this I didn't expect
<Ryann> How can I remove Open Office from Ubuntu?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ryann, sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice*
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: it doesnt log anything, halt boot, or start so I guess it wouldnt cause any problems to leave it there, aside from clutter right? I mean, like I said I'd prefer to get it working like it should, but don't know where to go from here. I'v been working on it for almost 24 hours
<Cowfishy> does anyone have an idea why my wireless connection is suddenly so slow?
<losha> ScoobyDoo: copying something to a directory and executing a .deb file are two completely separate things. What exactly is it that you're doing?
<SpaceGhostC2C> jmichelsen, If you should get the script to work as you want, I'd not forget to disable or remove the non-working one.
<Ryann> SpaceGhostC2C: E: Couldn't find package. - that's what it returned.
<jmichelsen> SpaceGhostC2C: will do, thanks for the pointers
<phuzion> Ok, so I'm trying to install VMWare Server on my server without a GUI (Ubuntu Server 9.04) and when it asks for the kernel headers, it keeps failing, here's what it's saying.  http://pastebin.com/d45b5445c  Any ideas?
<naip> How do i fix an error on ndiswrapper that says "Error: unable to find a version of ndiswrapper!"
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ryann, try using synaptic package manager to remove it.
<Ryann> SpaceGhostC2C: I missed out the asterisk, it worked now. thanks.
<stanner> I would like some help with networkmanager not letting me configure my wireless cards.
<IdleOne> naip: reinstall it?
<naip> I reinstalled it about 6 times
<SpaceGhostC2C> phuzion, do you have a previous install of it?
<phuzion> It hasn't finished successfully, it keeps failing at the same spot, but it sees the bins and man files and everything, so it thinks that it's a full install
<gmachine_24> I downloaded a copy of 9.10 via bittorrent andI thought it was going to be an iso file - instead it was a .rar file - I burned the files to a CD but it would not boot the computer.
<losha> phuzion: my first guess is that it's a version mismatch between your kernel and the vmware version....
<gmachine_24> I mean I extracted the files and then burned them to a CD.
<SpaceGhostC2C> gmachine_24, did you unrar the file?
<Ryann> Whenever I try to install or uninstall anything, I get this error. http://pastebin.com/m2696da4d
<gmachine_24> SpaceGhostC2C yeah sorry I didn't mention that.
<guntbert> phuzion: the real error seems to happen in line 133
<greezmunkey> Tartarus_, you still there?
<Ryann> Can anyone help me with that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> gmachine_24, no worries. It seems you must have gotten a b0rked torrent. Have you looked at the ubuntu site and gotten a torrent from them, or a partner?
<stanner> I would like some help with networkmanager and configuring my wireless
<gmachine_24> I have had nothing but trouble trying to get a 9.10 disk to work.
<gmachine_24> from Ubuntu.
<en1gma> how do i restart X from a live cd....i just installed the binary driver and it says i need to restart my computer but if i do that of course the driver will be gone from ram
<SpaceGhostC2C> gmachine_24, do you already have an ubuntu iso or a ubuntu install?
<phuzion> gunbert:  ok, any ideas on what the underlying cause might be?
<en1gma> so i just need to restart X
<usser> en1gma, sudo service gdm restart
<SpaceGhostC2C> en1gma, why do you need drivers from inside the livecd?
<Wicked> i have a usb bluetooth adapter...if i plug it in it works ok...but if i remove it then plug it back in...bluetooth does not work....im forced to reboot to get bluetooth working again...any ideas on fixing this?
<en1gma> thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> en1gma, or sudo restart gdm
<gmachine_24> SpaceGhostC2C: I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed on a couple laptops and 8.04 installed on a desktop.
<greezmunkey> en1gma, ctrl+alt+F1, log in, then sudo service gdm restart ??
<Ryann> Whenever I try to install or uninstall anything, I get this error. http://pastebin.com/m2696da4d - Can anyone help?
<Slart> Ryann: this looks interesting.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12737.html
<gmachine_24> perhaps I should just do a download directly from Ubuntu.
<SpaceGhostC2C> gmachine_24, do you have a of any ubuntu distro on any of your machines?
<blood> hey, I want to know how to move a folder in terminal, can any1 help plz./
<stanner> Network manager will no longer let met configure my wireless netowkkr
<gmachine_24> SpaceGhostC2C yes see previous comments
<guntbert> phuzion: programming error with vmware... - do you really need vmware? my experience with virtual box is much better
<jmichelsen> blood: mv
<usser> blood, mv folder newfolder
<EsatYuce> How can i mouth 2 partitions with Gparted?
<phuzion> guntbert, does it work in a command line only environment?
<soycamo> Found it!
<SpaceGhostC2C> gmachine_24, first I'd md5sum the .iso then I'd use zsync
<blood> usser, mv folder/location new/folder/location   ???
<guntbert> EsatYuce: the purpose of gparted is manipulation of partitions, not mounting them
<gmachine_24> ........but it isn't an ISO
<guntbert> !mount | EsatYuce
<ubottu> EsatYuce: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jmichelsen> blood: ya
<phuzion> gmachine_24, download an ISO then
<gmachine_24> or do you mean when I d/l it from Ubuntu
<usser> blood, mv myfolder newnameformyfolder
<gmachine_24> Well I thought I was.
<AegNuddel> hmm doesn't seem to change anything
<gmachine_24> But I'll try a diff d/l site.
<phuzion> what version do you want?  9.10?
<SpaceGhostC2C> gmachine_24, do you have any working .iso files from any ubuntu install?
<usser> blood, example mv ~/Desktop/test ~/blah
<Duskao> hey guys, my clock is way off, can anybody help me out? How can I sync it? Thought I did it with the setup of ubuntu.
<AegNuddel> tried scale and one other one
<gmachine_24> SpaceGhostC2C yes as I've said before I have 9.10 installed on 3 laptops and 8.04 installed on a desktop
<Slart> Duskao: I think there is a ntp gui thing in the time settings dialog
<AegNuddel> I thought someone had said something about virtual
<guntbert> phuzion: yes, you'll have to read a bit though - and there is a fairly good support channel #vbox
<gmachine_24> all d/l iso files burned to cds
<Slart> Duskao: ntp = "setting time from internet servers"
<greezmunkey> pool.ntp.org
<Duskao> Slart where do I find that?
<blood> jmichelsen, thx, it worked.
<gmachine_24> Anyway. Thanks for your time.
<stanner> Network manager will no longer let met configure my wireless card, could i get some help please/
<phuzion> gmachine_24, http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<blood> usser, thx, it worked.
<phuzion> That will get you what you need
<SpaceGhostC2C> gmachine_24, then you have a .iso laying around? try this http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/updating-isos-zsync
<Slart> Duskao: I'm not really sure.. have you tried right clicking the clock in the top right corner?
<Duskao> I tried  to set it through the prefrences on the time, but didn't work.
<guntbert> phuzion: you may want to look for VBoxHeadless
<SpaceGhostC2C> gmachine_24, or you can just redownload the newest .iso
<Duskao> thats exactly what I did.
<sixtila> man, i keep losing my internal mic - dont know whats wrong
<Duskao> nvm, think I found it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> sixtila, sounds like a personal probelm to me :P But seriously, what's the issue friend?
<Slart> Duskao: hmm.. odd.. that usually works for me.. are you sure it's not just ignoring it since the clock is too much off? or it's trying to fix it slowly?
<gmachine_24> that link someone posted http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent you should take a look at it.... it's a RAR file....
<Duskao> I just installed the ntp, but now I need to update it... Hmmmm.
<SpaceGhostC2C> gmachine_24, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt look there.
<Oilut> hi, how di i check the file permissions by the console?
<PigFlu> what does "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras" do?
<barcode> im trying to make a website and apache isnt "refreshing"
<PigFlu> im trying to play som mp3s, but i need codecs apparently
<Oilut> hi, how do i check the file permissions by the console?
<barcode> apache is failing D:
<heath|OTG> I'm having choppy DVD playback with mythbuntu, is there a mythbuntu channel?
<SpaceGhostC2C> barcode: what's up? have you placed the files in the right place, and are the files readable by apache?
<Bam_Bam> Is there any way I can compress a directory?
<barcode> yes sir
<barcode> it wont "refresh"
<rumpel_> PigFlu, aptitude show ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Bam_Bam> barcode, lightTPD ftw
 * Shockrates burns ubuntu developers with a napalm bomb
<barcode> :3
<Slart> Oilut: there's probably a switch for "ls" .. try "man ls" for info
<Oilut> Cannot write to preference file "matlab.prf" in "/home/tulio/.matlab/R2009a". Check file permissions. [b]How do I check!?
<Bam_Bam> Oilut, ls -l
<rumpel_> Oilut, ls -l
<Oilut> slart i will try
<guntbert> Shockrates: please no form of violence here
<regex> is there any equivalents to Mathimatica or MatLab for linux?
<Oilut> Bam_Bam thanks
<gmachine_24> OK everyone listen: for all those bittorrent links everyone posted, go to them yourselves, and pretend you're going to d/l the torrent. You will see the icon next to the file is a RAR icon - not an iso file.
<greezmunkey> Duskao, here are some posts that may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678798
<gmachine_24> I don't know what's up.
 * Shockrates violates guntbert
<gmachine_24> But bye.
<P_Kable> Hi, I upgraded to karmic and libstdc++5 is gone, impossible to reinstall it, no candidate found, any idea please <
<usser> regex, octave, maxima
<Bam_Bam> How can I enable compression in a folder?
<Duskao> thanks
<Oilut> Bam_Bam how do see .folders?? on the files brawser>
<Oilut> ?
<e66> ** is there any Zodiac, astrology, Numerology software for Ubuntu??**
<Slart> regex: I don't think there's anything close to mathematica.. there's scilab and octave if you want something similar to matlab
<guntbert> !ops | Shockrates verbal violence
<ubottu> Shockrates verbal violence: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sixtila> When i put the earphone and restart ubuntu, i no more get the out speakers ---- if i start ubuntu withour earphone plugged - i dont get the earphone audio
<regex> usser thanks
<Bam_Bam> Oilut, theres an option to show hidden files
<Slart> regex: although neither has all the extra bells and whistles that matlab comes with (ie the extra modules)
<glphvgacs> how do i find the path to some server's export (shared over nfs dir) on my network?
<Shockrates> !ops | guntbert verbal violence
<ubottu> guntbert verbal violence: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Bam_Bam> Oilut, ctrl +H
<regex> thanks slart, ill check them out :D
<greezmunkey> Duskao, WARNING: the tzconfig command is deprecated, please use: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Slart> Bam_Bam: enable compression? you mean on a ntfs file system? not sure if you can
<Duskao> ok
<Shockrates> !ops | guntbert verbal violence
<Bam_Bam> Slart, how about compressing ext3 folders?
<AegNuddel> verbal violence?
<Oilut> Bam_Bam: thanks
<Slart> Bam_Bam: I don't know if ext3 does folder compression..
<SpaceGhostC2C> pwnt.
<Oilut> Bam_Bam: what kind of permissions does the file /home/tulio/.matlab/R2009a/matlab.prf has to have?
<Bam_Bam> Oilut, it depends
<stanner> Network manager will no longer let met configure my wireless card, could i get some help please?
<Bam_Bam> are you the tulio user?
<SonyPampani> How can i install a Broadcom driver in ubuntu 9.10
<usser> glphvgacs, sudo showmount -e servername
<Oilut> Bam_Bam: yes I am. the matlab software is trying to access the file and it cant, I guess that is it
<JoeLinux> hi, i am fairly new to linux, i want to use wine to run mirc, can someone give me a bit of help with that?
<greezmunkey> stanner, what have you done about that so far?
<glphvgacs> usser: on the server or the clients?
<Bam_Bam> I'll be honest I don't even know what matlab is
<jhotham> LOL IMAN ELEPHANT
<Bam_Bam> JoeLinux, you might prefer xchat
<AegNuddel> ok the ubuntu "support" channel has been of little help
<Slart> Bam_Bam: looking at the wikipedia article on ext3 it says folder compression is available from an unofficial patch.
<Slart> !ot | jhotham
<ubottu> jhotham: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stanner> greezmunkey: besides google it, check the forums, reload the drivers and figure out that its just netowrk managers fualt?
<jhotham> BUT ELEPHANT BE THA TOPIC
<AegNuddel> hey
<AegNuddel> wait a sec
<Bam_Bam> Slart, do any file systems support compression?
<Bam_Bam> I could just use one of them
<SonyPampani> How can i install a Broadcom driver in ubuntu 9.10
<Duskao> hmmm, my time is still 13 minutes off. My cell phone/satellite/google are all about 13 faster then this one....
<SpaceGhostC2C> jhotham, it is not, please stay on topic.
<AegNuddel> ok maybe you can still help
<Oilut> Bam_Bam: but do you know what kind of permissios the file has to have?
<titanicheart> No sound in Headphone . Using Ubuntu 9.10. Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<JoeLinux> xchat, does it have an fserve browser, multi network, ssl?
<AegNuddel> thought I got banned...
<guntbert> !attitude | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<greezmunkey> stanner, ok, once NM settles down, what do you get from iwconfig?
<stanner> greezmunkey: the card is working and shows up when i run ifconfig/iwconfig
<greezmunkey> stanner, got it...
<sixtila> i m not able to get my internal mic - plz help
<Slart> Bam_Bam: I don't really know.. I haven't really been looking for that feature.. hard drives are cheap ;)
<JoeLinux> Bam_Bam, xchat, does it have an fserve browser, multi network, ssl?
<titanicheart> Help Any1
<barcode> apache is making me upset :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> guntbert, you should probably chill a little on the bot friend. Don't want you getting in trouble.
<Bam_Bam> JoeLinux, I don't know what fserve is, but it does multi network and ssl
<stanner> greezmunkey: and i know it detects the card, because i get a notification when i rmmod the wl driver
<glphvgacs> usser: thnx
<Slart> Bam_Bam: check this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems  the last column is "transparent compression".. that might be what you're looking for
<AegNuddel> I don't think xrandr is doing it
<sixtila> can anybode help me configure my internal mic please
<guntbert> SpaceGhostC2C: thx for the advice :)
<stanner> greezmunkey: and it also will not let me config my usb wifi card that uses the rt73 driver
<JoeLinux> Bam_Bam, how can i get more info, manual even?
<Slart> Bam_Bam: butrfs or zfs sounds tempting.. not sure if zfs is available for linux though
<greezmunkey> stanner, what about "sudo iwlist {interface} scanning" what do you get?
<stanner> greezmunkey: if i right click the applet it wont  let me enable wireless
<SpaceGhostC2C> guntbert, I didn't mean it to offend, but I know how easy it is to just use the bot whenever someone messes up, it tends to annoy ops if you're too on top of it.
<JoeLinux> Bam_Bam, or perhaps you can help me set up ssl :)
<Ryann> Whenever I try to reinstall or install something, I get this error - http://pastebin.com/m44035f4a but when I try to remove that file, because that's the file that it mentions every time, It doesn't let me. Anyone, help please?
<javier__> HOla
<guntbert> SpaceGhostC2C: don't worry - I meant it as I said it :-)
<stanner> greezmunkey: it scanns just fine and prints out a list of all the wireless networks
<Bam_Bam> JoeLinux, I'm afraid not :D
<greezmunkey> stanner, ok, have you tried bringing the interface up manually?
<Bam_Bam> Slart, I could use reiser4
<JoeLinux> its easier for me to use wine, and the programs i know
<willvarfar> is there a way to reset/recreate all the default panels in the desktop manager?  (I've deleted one deliberately, and regret it)
<JoeLinux> so can someone help me with wine?
<Slart> Bam_Bam: ah.. that might be an option too
<stanner> greezmunkey: like connecting to the wifi using iwconfig?
<sivang> anybody know how I can change the auto login feature?
<e66> nothing related astrology!!
<Bam_Bam> JoeLinux, the only problem is that wine fails from time to time
<sivang> which binary is responsible for that ?
<stanner> greezmunkey: or just running ifconig eth1 up
<SpaceGhostC2C> JoeLinux, that's somewhat of a odd thing to do. What exactly is your problem?
<guntbert> !panels | willvarfar
<ubottu> willvarfar: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
 * sivang lost his panel and needs to copy its config from another user
<stanner> greezmunkey: cause ifconfig confirms it is up
<greezmunkey> stanner, what does your wireless adapter show up as in ifconfig, ir iwconfig?
<willvarfar> thx guntbert! :D
<P_Kable> I need to install linstdc++5, anyone knows how please ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> guntbert, you've taught me something amazingly useful without meaning to. So many people ask how to get back the gnome-panels.
<JoeLinux> i have xp and ubuntu dual boot i have an irc client customized, why not use it?
<P_Kable> libstdc++5
<Ryann> Whenever I try to remove or install something, I get this error - http://pastebin.com/m44035f4a but when I try to remove that file, because that's the file that it mentions every time, It doesn't let me. Anyone, help please?
<Slart> !search linstdc++5
<ubottu> Found:
<Bam_Bam> JoeLinux, xchat ssl is a checkbox in the "Network List" dialog
<stanner> greezmunkey: eth1 in both
<Slart> !search libstdc++5
<P_Kable> lol Slart
<Bam_Bam> JoeLinux, do you have xchat installed? It
<P_Kable> Like I said
<JoeLinux> i am in it here
<greezmunkey> stanner, are you using ndsiwrapper by chance?
<greezmunkey> ndis, that is
<guntbert> SpaceGhostC2C: thats one reason why I use the factoids pretty regularly - spread the words :-)
<Slart> !find libstdc++5
<ubottu> Package/file libstdc++5 does not exist in karmic
<stanner> greezmunkey: no the broadcom-wl drivers. but this also is happening for my ralink usb wifi
<stanner> greezmunkey: it started this last night
<SpaceGhostC2C> JoeLinux, You're just creating a situation where corruption or just plain fail could happen. I prefer to use applications in their native environment.
<P_Kable> I had libstdc++5 on 9.04, I just upgraded to 9.10 and it's gone, I need it for a package though... Anyone ?
<JoeLinux> i like my own theme, i need to change these colors
<Slart> P_Kable: hmm.. looks like you need to find a package somewhere else.. I'm not sure what the consequences might be if you install a package for an older version of ubuntu.. it might break things..
<SpaceGhostC2C> Slart, don't abuse the bot. try doing this /msg ubottu !find libstdc++5 and then just message the bot from there.
<greezmunkey> stanner, check in /var/log/syslog, or dmesg, etc, to see if there is some sort of conflict.
<rojanu> I have a 64 it
<P_Kable> Slart: why it doens't exsit on kar;ic ?
<stanner> greezmunkey: what kind of conflic would i be looking for?
<pxwebdev> anyone upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 have their background desktop blank?
<JoeLinux> where is the manual for xchat?
<Slart> P_Kable: it was probably replaced by libstdc++6 .. I don't know why they didn't keep it around for old apps
<SpaceGhostC2C> man xchat
<rojanu> I have 64bit intel dual core and I tried to boot karmic live CD and it kept rebooting, any ideas?
<Bam_Bam> JoeLinux, http://xchat.org/docs/
<Ryann> Slart: I that file - http://pastebin.com/m44035f4a - is corrupt and I'm not sure how to remove it, other than how I have done there. Anything you know that I can try?
<greezmunkey> stanner, did you do an update or something last night?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !anyone | pxwebdev
<ubottu> pxwebdev: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jub369> How can i run Windows applications without having to use wine
<stanner> greezmunkey: i dont remember
<SpaceGhostC2C> jub369, use a virtual machine.
<rick__> does anyone know how to redirect a sh install file from fd0 to sbd1???
<greezmunkey> stanner, ??
<jub369> Thank you spaceghost
<mateo> bhbh
<Slart> Ryann: did you read the thread from the ubuntu forums I gave you the link for?
<mateo> fuck
<stanner> greezmunkey: lol i know but im not sure
<SpaceGhostC2C> !language | mateo
<ubottu> mateo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mateo> jest jakis polal//???????????/////
<Slart> jub369: virtualbox?
<greezmunkey> stanner, alcohol and Ubuntu don't mix! ;)
<Slart> !pl | mateo
<ubottu> mateo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<luke_> hey, new linux user. how can I navigate to the /.cxoffice/ directory so I can make a shortcut to a crossover program in docky?
<SpaceGhostC2C> luke_, in terminal just do cd /path/to/where/you/want/to/go
<Slart> luke_: are you sure it's /.cxoffice/ ?? and not ~/.cxoffice/ ?
<stanner> greezmunkey: lol def not alcohol ;-)
<luke_> yeah it probably is slart
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | stanner
<angelus> luke_ go tp the file browser and hit Ctrl+H, its show the hidden files
<greezmunkey> stanner, can you pastebin dmesg?
<ubottu> stanner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<angelus> tp =to
<luke_> ahhhhhhh
<luke_> thank you :)
<rick__> does anyone know how to redirect a sh install file from fd0 to sbd1???
<JoeLinux> i would still rather try wine, i have to learn ubuntu as it is, and i already tried to figure out xchat myself, didnt get too far, need help from soneone who is an xchat adv user
<Slart> luke_: ~ is short for your home folder.. so ~/.cxoffice is the same as /home/luke/.cxoffice  ... either way.. just use cd /your/path  so either "cd ~/.cxofffice" or "cd /home/luke/.cxoffice"
<SpaceGhostC2C> !wine | JoeLinux
<ubottu> JoeLinux: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<leebrocko> I have an issue. I recently did a source build (configure, make, make install) for a package that's newer than the one build on the repository. I'm trying to use apt-get to install another package which depends on the package that I just built and installed. The problem is that apt-get is trying to download and install an older version of the package that I just built and installed. any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
<Ryann> Slart: how can I get dpkg?
<Slart> Ryann: dpkg should already be installed
<angelus> JoeLinux what do you need to do in xchat??
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ryann, if you're using ubuntu, you have dpkg
<Ryann> Slart: how can I edit dpkg?*
<Fezzler> Firefox 3.5 Homepage setting not "sticky."  No matter how many times I set to Google it keeps opening to Firefox home
<luke_> slart and angelus, both of those answer my question. thanks a lot
<AegNuddel> Is there a way to set the DPI of the monitor?  That is another suggestion I have run across.
<stanner> greezmunkey: yeah gimme a min
<Fezzler> How to I change color of login user menu?
<riddlebox> how do I make sure i remove all of a package like ebox?
<JoeLinux> angelus, i just got called, can i catch you in a bit?
<JoeLinux> brb
<Slart> AegNuddel: I think the monitors dpi is fixed from the hardware.. you can change the font sizes though in the Appearance settings dialog
<greezmunkey> stanner, do you have pastebinit?
<kjcole> Can anyone help w/ nVidia-based laptop running Karmic? It no longer displays X.  If I boot into rescue mode it reports coming up in low resolution but then never does.  If I go back to 2.6.31-14 it gives very odd graphics that look like it's burning out the screen.  However, LiveCD works fine.
<AegNuddel> not fonts that are the problem
<unop> riddlebox,  all packages with a name like ebox?
<AegNuddel> I have windows that will not fit
<riddlebox> unop, yeah ebox*
<unop> riddlebox, sudo aptitude remove "~iebox"
<Slart> riddlebox: in synaptic you can check for packages with residual configuration files.. and even remove those config files if you want
<SpaceGhostC2C> riddlebox, sudo apt-get remove ebox* --purge
<angelus> AegNuddel in the Fonts tab of the appearance dialouge, hit the Details button, there is a section for the DPI
<Ryann> Slart: I mean, how can I get dpkg to remove information from the file that's preventing me from installing things?
<Ryann> Slart: EDIT dpkg, not get. keep mispelling.
<riddlebox> SpaceGhostC2C, ahh thats it thanks, its a ubuntu-server with no gui btw
<stanner> greezmunkey: http://pastebin.com/d2d92a489
<Slart> AegNuddel: hmm.. so you want everything to be smaller? I suppose you might be able to do it with compiz.. but I'm not really sure how
<SpaceGhostC2C> riddlebox, anytime mate. Rock on friend.
<guntbert> riddlebox: may I PM you?
<Slart> Ryann: I'm not really sure.. the error message from apt-get is not very helpful when it comes to finding out which file it's complaining about
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ryann try this: sudo apt-get -f install
<ScoobyDoo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347833
<Ryann> SpaceGhostC2C: Tried that - nothing.
<apo_lap> hi all. i keep getting banned from my vserv for too many conenctions per minute. where is the config that has the system wide limits&bans?
<apo_lap> i'm not using any special fw rules
<SpaceGhostC2C> apo_lap, try whereis vserv
<dassouki> after upgrading to 9.10 i can't read any sd cards anymore
<SpaceGhostC2C> apo_lap, I'm not sure what you're talking about, I don't know a vserv
<greezmunkey> stanner_, hmm... udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1
<apo_lap> it is a normal server
<ScoobyDoo> !great|Scoobydoo
<apo_lap> but smaller.. a "virtuell" one
<avalgor> weeeeee
<avalgor> i love you
<leebrocko> I have an issue. I recently did a source build (configure, make, make install) for a package that's newer than the one build on the repository. I'm trying to use apt-get to install another package which depends on the package that I just built and installed. The problem is that apt-get is trying to download and install an older version of the package that I just built and installed. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ScoobyDoo, don't abuse the bot.
<Ryann> Slart: is it possible to access some files from synaptic via on offline source?
<ScoobyDoo> !abuse|Scoobydoo
<ubottu> ScoobyDoo, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> stanner_, check in /etc/network/interfaces, what's there?
<ScoobyDoo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347833
<Slart> Ryann: not really sure what you mean by that
<olvap> how could i know the path to rails?
<SpaceGhostC2C> olvap whereis applicationname
<darkasmodey> Hi, all!
<greezmunkey> yeah!@ gotta love them Saints :) :)
<Ryann> Slart: For example, downloading from a PC wit internet, then putting them onto a flash drive or CD, then using an a computer without a connection.
<kjcole> leebrocko: I've done that. I forget how from the command line, but you can poke around in synaptic to get it to lock to a specific version...
<rojanu> Karmic 64 Desktop CD won't boot, how can I see error messsages?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | darkasmodey
<ubottu> darkasmodey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Slart> !aptoncd | Ryann
<ubottu> Ryann: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<stanner> rojanu: i ithink alt+f1
<stanner> greezmunkey: any idea?
<Slart> Ryann: try the !offline factoid too.. it might be useful
<Ryann> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<greezmunkey> stanner_, check in /etc/network/interfaces, what's there?
<unop> Ryann, maybe this helps too - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OfflinePackageDownload
<Ace42> I'm having a problem getting my smartcard reader to work.  dmesg indicates that the card is correctly identified as being inserted in the socket, and correctly identifies its removal; but there is no auto-mounting, nor is a device generated under /dev or /media.  I *think* I need the mmc_core module installed, but I have no idea where or how to get it or the package it might be in.  Any ideas?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ryann sudo apt-get install packagename -d
<Slart> Ryann: you can also use the menu option "create download script" in syanptic
<darkasmodey> need a help, i can't do bootable usb flash-drive.
<MikeChelen> !envy-ng
<MikeChelen> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<jhaig> I have an old machine running 7.10 and I would like to update it to 8.04, being the next version and an LTS version.  What is the easiest way of doing this?  As 7.10 is unsupported, apt-get upgrade isn't working.
<Ryann> Slart: The installer file/driver files I am specifically looking for are the ones that the b43-fwcutter downloads, do you know how I could get those?
<SpaceGhostC2C> jhaig, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MenZa> !dist-upgrade | SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<MikeChelen> !upgrade | jhaig
<ubottu> jhaig: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Slart> Ryann: nope, no idea
<kjcole> !EnvyNG
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<jhaig> SpaceGhostC2C: Thanks.  Will that just take me to 8.04 or will it try to bring it up to 9.10?
<kjcole> !BinaryDriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SpaceGhostC2C> MenZa, sorry, I was thinking gksudo update-manager -d
<MenZa> SpaceGhostC2C: indeed :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> jhaig, you can do this gksudo update-manager -d
<rek> hei man.... hei dudes u were right ssh rocks!!!!
<greezmunkey> stanner_, ??
<rek> ssh rocks !!!
<SpaceGhostC2C> MenZa, thanks for watching out for that silly stuff.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | rek
<ubottu> rek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rek> what?
<MikeChelen> jhaig: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%207.10%20or%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<rek> on topic
<greezmunkey> whoohoo!
<SpaceGhostC2C> rek, give whoever helped you a cookie if you want. Do it like this: !cookie | USERNAME
<urthmover> How do I invert the colors of my display? I recall it being a keyboard shortcut of some kind
<rek> what cookie?
<SpaceGhostC2C> urthmover, Super + {m| n}
<urthmover> ok great thanks Space
<SpaceGhostC2C> urthmover, anytime.
<berinder> m
<donny> can't figure anything out
<SpaceGhostC2C> donny: what exactly is your problem?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I am using karmic with grub2, but I am not getting the boot menu which let's me choose the kernel to boot, but I do have multiple kernels installed and present in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<maco> SmokeyD: press esc a bunch really quick during boot
<maco> SmokeyD: just like with grub1 you have to press esc. unlike grub1, it doesnt *tell* you that
<stanner> greezmunkey: yo
<SmokeyD> maco, is there a way to have the menu appear by default? I knew how to do it in the old grub, but not in the present one
<greezmunkey> stanner_, check in /etc/network/interfaces, what's there?
<trism> SmokeyD: comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub
<balau> maco, isn't SHIFT the key to use in grub2?
<maco> balau: no, has always been escape
<donny> just put ubuntu on my laptop that windows ruined....trying to figure all this new stuff out
<Matisse> hi
<stanner> greezmunkey: there is no _
<SmokeyD> trism: HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is already set to 0
<Flare183> Matisse: hi
<dassouki> after upgrading to 9.10 i can't read any sd cards anymore
<SmokeyD> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT i mean
<trism> SmokeyD: that is why it doesn't show the menu, you need to comment it out
<trism> SmokeyD: add a # infront of the line
<greezmunkey> stanner, no /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Matisse> since upgrade to 9.10 my system seems to be disabled. How do I change that back or test my assumption?
<stanner> greezmunkey: yeah
<Matisse> *system beep
<SmokeyD> trism: ok, will try. what does GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 mean then? To me it makes sense that it means that hidden timeout is switched off, but it doesn't mean that?
<MikeChelen> Matisse: check system -> prefs -> sound
<Flare183> Matisse: remove the pcspkr line that's in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file.
<Dark_Shikari> I'm on Wubi; how do I get read access to my main disk?  There doesn't seem to be anything in /dev/hd*
<stanner> greezmunkey:
<stanner> greezmunkey: auto lo
<stanner> iface lo inet loopback
<Flare183> Dark_Shikari: sda1?
<sixtila> anybody php help here?
<Dark_Shikari> Flare183: ah, yup
<greezmunkey> stanner, ok, that's normal...you had me worried :)
<Flare183> !anyone | sixtila
<ubottu> sixtila: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guntbert> sixtila: try #php
<greezmunkey> stanner, hold a sec, brb
<domjohnson> Can any of you reccomend a cheap web hsot that gives you unlimited web space and ftp accounts?
<sixtila> #php is always overflow
<sixtila> for a xml tag like <summary><weather condition="sunny"></summary>
<sixtila> <sixtila> <sixtila> how to get the value sunny?
<sixtila> <sixtila> <sixtila> i m using simplexml_load_file()
<FloodBot2> sixtila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sacho> sixtila: that's because your nick isn't registered
<Flare183> !ot | domjohnson
<ubottu> domjohnson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stanner> greezmunkey: ok thank you
<Dark_Shikari> Flare183: it was /host
<Dark_Shikari> thanks
<sixtila> Sacho i have identified myself but still overflow
<luke_> Can anyone see what I'm doing wrong with this docky shortcut? for command I've put in "gnome-open file:///home/luke/.cxoffice/winxp/drive_c/Program%20Files/Microsoft%20Office/Office12/ONENOTE.EXE", which works in the terminal but not in docky
<Bam_Bam> Slart, I'm gonna use this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
<hanosha> hello
<Sacho> sixtila: odd cause people are joining the channel *right now* ;)
<hanosha> guys how I can install icq and some programs ?
<hanosha> hello
<sixtila> Sacho >nickserv< identify ****
<sixtila> -NickServ- You are already logged in as sixtila.
<hanosha> anyone here may help me ?
<Flare183> hanosha: Applications menu, Ubuntu Software Center
<Flare183> hanosha: Pidgin works with ICQ
<sixtila> Sacho <sixtila> jj
<sixtila> * ##overflow :Cannot send to channel
<hanosha> I don't know how to let it work :S
<hanosha> I just used to use the icq :S normaly
<Flare183> hanosha: Open up Pidgin (if its installed).
<hanosha> yea
<Flare183> hanosha: Do that and tell me what happends.
<greezmunkey> stanner, in a terminal tail -f /var/log/syslog, then remove your wifi int, and re-insert, let's see what it does...
<Flare183> happens*
<trism_> SmokeyD: got disconnected, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#grub (/etc/default/grub) explains many of the /etc/default/grub options, including GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT (I agree, seems like =0 should be correct)
<hanosha> buddy list no one :S
<hanosha> I speak in it already I think
<Flare183> hanosha: Accounts menu, manage accounts.
<binMonkey> i just installed eclipse using aptitude.  when i try to open it i get these messages in a window:  JVM terminated. Exit code=1
<binMonkey> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<Stechkin73> Hi, somebody knows, how to open .wmv files on ubuntu 9.10?
<binMonkey> -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib/jni
<binMonkey> -Dgnu.gcj.precompiled.db.path=/var/lib/gcj-4.2/classmap.db
<binMonkey> -Dgnu.gcj.runtime.VMClassLoader.library_control=never
<FloodBot2> binMonkey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binMonkey> -Dosgi.locking=none
<Flare183> !paste binMonkey
<hanosha> acc
<Flare183> !paste | binMonkey
<Matisse> Flare183, did that and reloaded  the module with  sudo modprobe -r pcspkr   but still no beep...
<ubottu> binMonkey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<SmokeyD> trism, thanks for the ifo
<SmokeyD> info
<JoeLinux> angelus still around?
<Flare183> Matisse: remove it off the blacklist then reboot
<SmokeyD> indeed commenting it out fixed it
<azi_> hm.. is there any tool to be able to record screen activity into a *.avi/mpg file? like camtasia for windows
<hanosha> is there a ubuntu support to programs ?
<Matisse> Reboot is for windoze users...
<hanosha> for programs
<CShadowRun> !screencast | azi_
<ubottu> azi_: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ssi> I have a problem with dual boot I set the set up manager to "0" seconds by mistake and now cant get in the other operatinng system, can any one help
<Ryann> How can I force remove a file, regardless of what will happen?
<stanner> greezmunkey: what do you mean by "remove wifi init"?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Flare183> Ryann: rm -f
<gawry> Does anyone knows how to solve this error?  [Sun Dec 06 16:26:50 2009] [error] [client 10.1.1.2] ALERT-SIMULATION - canary mismatch on efree() - heap overflow detected (attacker '10.1.1.2', file '/var/www/www.toqueacampainha.com.br/class/Model.class.php', line 252)
<greezmunkey> stanner, is it built in?
<hanosha> how to use the icq in pinku
<hanosha> pidgin
<stanner> greezmunkey: is what built in the wifi card?
<hanosha> please how to use the icq in pidgin
<Flare183> hanosha: join #pidgin for help with pidgin
<greezmunkey> stanner, yes, or is it removable
<JoeLinux> can someone assist me with xchat config? i want to "clone my mirc" as much as possible
<Matisse> Flare183, well, -r does the wrong thing, let me have another try before rebooting :)
<KindOne> JoeLinux: you can run mIRC through Wine on ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> gawry, that is a php error. Possibly look for some support from php. Unless it's ubuntu specific.
<Flare183> Matisse: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<stanner> ok i have two. the one that is the broad com is internal mini pci or something and the exteranl is a ralink usb
<ActionParsnip> KindOne: kinda pointless due to the huge selection of native clients
<SpaceGhostC2C> JoeLinux, it seems weird to me, to install ubuntu but when things get a little confusing, install windows programs...
<JoeLinux> KindOne, can wine run it from the xp drive it is already on?
<gawry> SpaceGhostC2C: Thats the best ive found until now... http://chrisblunt.com/blog/2009/05/01/php-fixing-mismatched-canaries-how-to-remove-suhosin-from-debianubuntu-packages/
<KindOne> JoeLinux: Yes
<furythor> is there equalizer in 9.10 like there was in 9.04 ?
<JoeLinux> SpaceGhostC2C, i need time to learn everything in linuxland
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: install it and you can add you account to it
<SpaceGhostC2C> gawry. I'll look and see if I can get some info
<Flare183> ActionParsnip: He doesn't know how.....
<JoeLinux> cant do it all at once ( i dont think)
<stanner> greezmunkey:  ok i have two. the one that is the broad com is internal mini pci or something and the exteranl is a ralink usb
<greezmunkey> stanner, I get it, ifdown the internal for now., then do the tail -f /var/log/syslog to see what it does...
<hanosha> how I can add the icq :S
<JoeLinux> KindOne, when i tried to add to to wine, the xp drive is not there
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: on the main pidgin window click accounts -> manage accounts
<hanosha> I download it
<greezmunkey> stanner, when you remove, and re-insert...
<SpaceGhostC2C> JoeLinux, one possibility is try and learn the native applications in linux. that sounds like a good solution.
<heath_> anyone good with mythbuntu? I'm having dvd playback issues
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: to install pidgin run: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<JoeLinux> SpaceGhostC2C, i plan to , just not all today
<hanosha> yea :D I know but I put my acc and pass word didn't work
<binMonkey> i just installed eclipse with aptitude and when i start it i get these messages in a window:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/336148/
<Flare183> hanosha: ICQ from the icq website doesn't work, so you need to use pidgin.
<ssi> help I have a problem with dual boot I set the set up manager to "0" seconds by mistake and now cant get in the other operatinng system, can any one help
<ActionParsnip> heath_: install libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo
<Flare183> binMonkey: remove eclipse and download the one from the website.
<hanosha> I didn't download it its for windows :S
<hanosha> I think :S
<conb123> Does anyone know of the gtk+ command line flag for setting window height and width?
<JoeLinux> today i could run wine and be happy
<KindOne> JoeLinux: i dont know, try mounting the Windows drive ?
<hanosha> oh :D
<SpaceGhostC2C> JoeLinux, then I suggest you run ubuntu from inside a VM while using windows.
<hanosha> how to run the wine and be happy :S ?
<arooni-mobile___> i'm trying to boot karmic... but i'm not getting a graphical ui.  i see in /var/log/messages: "main.c: Unable to contact d-bus: org.freedesktop.dbus.error.spqn.execfailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the followin gerror: autolaunch error: x11 init failed".  here is dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f6b5c903d
<binMonkey> Flare183: is there something wrong with the version in the repos?
 * Flare183 doesn't understand why people would like to use wine and windows, its crap.
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: you may need to use a different login server, they may have changed the system
<KindOne> SpaceGhostC2C: that is a good idea, but the preformance would be laggy
<SpaceGhostC2C> hanosha, that is somewhat oxymoronic.
<JoeLinux> well i am trying at least :)
<hanosha> I wanna delete it ts not useful :S
<ActionParsnip> Flare183: +1 especially when native apps exist which will run smoother
<Flare183> binMonkey: No, not from what I know, but the one on the site works better.
<binMonkey> Flare183: ok.  thanks a lot!
<stanner> greezmunkey: ok
<Ryann> Okay, I thought force removing dpkg would resolve my problem of not being able to install and uninstall things - I was wrong, can anyone help?
<Flare183> ActionParsnip: Exactly.
<JoeLinux> windowsland has so many "issues", trying to get away from it
<KindOne> Flare183: Wine is a great program.... without it, i would not use Linux
<SpaceGhostC2C> JoeLinux, then I suggest you learn one step at a time. Here is a hint from a 4-year ubuntu user, don't use wine. I have it for exaclty one purpose: World of Warcraft.
<Flare183> KindOne: Use a VirtualMachine
<ActionParsnip> JoeLinux: install xchat and you will be fine. Ditch mirc, its a windows app
<JoeLinux> :)
<stanner> greezmunkey: http://pastebin.com/m5ea6cbd5
<KindOne> Flare183: I do use a VM....
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, he's having troubles configuring it.
<Flare183> Wine can't handle heavy winblows programs.
<furythor> or pidgin will also do nice
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: configuring mirc?
<JoeLinux> ok talking in xchat now, i'll try to clone my mirc, again
<KindOne> Pidgin for IRC is a JOKE....
<Bam_Bam> ActionParsnip, xchat
<hanosha> how to remove the wine
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, no, xchat.
<Ryann> Okay, I thought force removing dpkg would resolve my problem of not being able to install and uninstall things - I was wrong, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> KindOne: it works....
 * Flare183 hates Winblows with a passion.
<SpaceGhostC2C> hanosha, sudo apt-get remove wine --purge
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: he is probably having trouble finding similar scripts to his mirc ones.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: gotcha
<Bam_Bam> Flare183, I hate that most of my games run on only it...
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne, from what I've heard it's a problem with initial configuration.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: i thought it was autoconfigured for noobs to log straight on to freenode....
<Flare183> Bam_Bam: And that's where the VM comes in.
<KindOne> ActionParsnip: but mIRC has A LOT more features for IRC than Pidgin
<baudsmoke> hello everyone
<KindOne> baudsmoke: Hi
<Flare183> !hi | baudsmoke
<ubottu> baudsmoke: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Bam_Bam> Flare183, virtualbox or something else? The audio kinda sucks coming through vbox
<ActionParsnip> KindOne: true, but it still does what irc is, sends and recieves text from a server
<Flare183> Bam_Bam: Um you have to install the correct drivers and everything for it work perfectly.
<SpaceGhostC2C> KindOne, and it's a windows application. It's rather silly to install a operating system whose main giving-point is freedom and beer and the like, and then install some windows application...
<hanosha> its not working to delete it :S
<Ryann> SpaceGhostC2C: Where can I get dpkg from - I force removed it.
<Matisse> Is there a way to use links in manpages? (The other commands which are listed at "see also" f.e.)
<hanosha> I tried but nothing happen
<Bam_Bam> Flare183, more than just the extensions?
<Flare183> Bam_Bam: Yup
<Ace42> modprobe can't find mmc_core - where do I get it?
<KindOne> ActionParsnip: put look at all the features of mIRC, you got the scripts too add, and all that.... all pidgin has is just the noob feachers
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ryann, good god man. ActionParsnip, will you help me help Ryann?
<SpaceGhostC2C> KindOne, yes, but I use Xchat.
<Bam_Bam> Flare183, you mean for whichever specific card type I choose in the config? are there guides on the vbox site?
<ActionParsnip> KindOne: what if a user has no need for such functionality? Surely that will bloat the client.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: sup?
<baudsmoke> Problem.  When I erase files I need to go in to the Terminal because it takes a split second to delete files.  When I use the mouse (in Thunar) it takes several minutes or hours to delete something.  Is there a way I can set Thunars 'Delete' to Terminals 'rm' ??
<Flare183> Bam_Bam: Choose the ICH7, and yes there are guides on the net for such things.
<Ryann> SpaceGhostC2C: Thought it would help - made things worse.
<JoeLinux> any xchat themes? or make my own?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, Ryann removed dpkg. Help?
<hanosha> is there other ubuntu support ?
<Flare183> baudsmoke: Depends on what and how your deleting it.
 * Flare183 facepalms
<will-s> xchat-gnome is better, I think
<Flare183> hanosha: Do you want me to do it for you?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: grab the deb from the web, you may be able to boot to live cd to chroot. Might help
<SpaceGhostC2C> JoeLinux, at the risk of sounding like a jerk, to help expedite the situation try googling. Here is a hint: xchat features
<Flare183> will-s: xchat != xchat-gnome.
<baudsmoke> Flare183.  A simple 'unlink' is all that is needed.
<will-s> Flare183: I know, the interface is slightly different
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: or compile it from source to get dpkg, then install dpkg using THAT dpkg
<ActionParsnip> JoeLinux: http://t0x.in/xchatthemes.html
<will-s> Flare183: It is better than xchat
<will-s> I think
<angelus> JoeLinux what do you mean by clone mIRC ???
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: #kubuntu #xubuntu
<Flare183> will-s: that's because xchat-gnome is for totally new users.
<JoeLinux> i have been trying google, cant even fidn the home page, too much crap in the way
<amites> Has anyone setup a modeline for a 22" wide monitor? I'm having trouble getting one to work with xorg
<baudsmoke> I think xfce is overwritting the file trying to make it a secure delete.  I dont want that.
<angelus> as far as themes go, X-chat uses the default GTK+ theme
<JoeLinux> angelus set up xchat similar to my mirc
<JoeLinux> angelus colors, windows, protection
<Ryann> SpaceGhostC2C: Any ideas on what I do?
<JoeLinux> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Bam_Bam> Flare183, I've got a ICH AC97 is that the same?
<Flare183> Bam_Bam: That's exactly what I was talking about.
<baudsmoke> angelus, Have you tried using Virtualbox to boot Windows XP?
<Flare183> Bam_Bam: That's the one you need.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ryann, I'm gonna be a douche and ask you to ask ActionParsnip really nicely for help.
<ActionParsnip> check pm SpaceGhostC2C
<angelus> baudsmoke no i havent
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: not a douche either :D
<angelus> JoeLinux as far as colours go, Windows>Preferences>Colours tab MIGHT be what you want ....
<overtherainbow> What dictionary application comes bundled with ubuntu?
<baudsmoke> angelus, I was using Virtualbox to run Windows XP and mIRC was working fine.  I havent tried with Windows 7 yet.
<Flare183> overtherainbow: gnome-dictionary
<overtherainbow> thx Flare183
<Flare183> overtherainbow: np
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip = definitely the smartest garden-variety vegetable I have had the pleasure of knowing, albeit through the interwebs.
<ActionParsnip> haha, not me
<Ameoba> Hey does anyone has a link to good instructions on how to use my phone as a 3G modem via bluetooth in 9.10? i have a nokia 5800 and an Asus eee 100H
<angelus> baudsmoke thats nice, but i like xchat, and i hated mIRC when i was using Windows Natively, i think you mean JoeLinux and not me
<ActionParsnip> Ameoba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<KindOne> angelus: what was wrong with mIRC ?
<baudsmoke> my bad.  I am having much difficulty living without mirc
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<angelus> KindOne i just dont like it ..
<JoeLinux> i grabbed black original theme, sounds like a good start point, how do i "use" it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> KindOne, one reason, it's not native.
<Ameoba> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Flare183> JoeLinux: System, Preferences, Appearance.
<angelus> http://t0x.in/xchatthemes.html#01
<JoeLinux> Flare183, xchat theme
<JoeLinux> still looking ...
<Flare183> JoeLinux: Oops my bad.
<angelus>     * Move the colors.conf and pevents.conf files of your old theme to a temporary directory (you can find the conf files in XChat's data directory, see next.).
<angelus>     * Copy the colors.conf and pevents.conf files of your new theme inside XChat's data directory:
<angelus>         WINDOWS  : C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\X-Chat 2\
<angelus>         VISTA            : C:\Users\username\AppData\Roaming\X-Chat 2\
<angelus>         LINUX/UNIX: ~/.xchat2/ (/home/username/.xchat2).
<FloodBot2> angelus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<angelus>     * Restart XChat.
<Flare183> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<hikenboot> greetings I have a raid 1 with lvm setup on it i have a separate /home /video and /  partitions after reinstall using ubuntu alternative cd the video partition comes up as empty..I am sure that i did not reformate the /home or the /video directories I was very careful anyone know how i can recover the data off it?
<hikenboot> the home directory came back fine just the video partition fails to show anything
<hanosha> how I can send sms in this ubuntu
<angelus> sorry bout that folks .... meant to do the whole thing in a PM window ... nd JoeLinux check PM
<SwedeMike> hikenboot: does all the lv:s still exist?
<fiona> Hi my computer suddenly goes to a black screen and freezes completely for no apparent reason, I cannot even use alt+sysrq+b I have to hold down the power button.. using ubuntu karmic 64 bit
<furythor> is there any way to get mouse buttons work as keyboard keys in 9.10 ?
<hikenboot> SwedeMike, yes they all exist
<exxxo45> Hello all, my Ubuntu 9.04 randomly freezes. I tried replacing the graphics card, hard disk check comes out fine. Any suggestions?
<hanosha> how to install the icq 6.1 in my ubnutu
<SwedeMike> hikenboot: and you can mount the fs, but it's now empty?
<hanosha> please help
<hikenboot> SwedeMike, yes it is
<fiona> exxxo45, same here.. only mine drops to a black screen then freezes
<KindOne> hanosha: THere should be a program called Pidgin in ther, it can connect too ICQ
<hanosha> how to install 6.1 icq
<NightEyes> anyone know how to remove the subtitle that displays the name of the file at the begining of a video made with gtk recordMyDesktop. The other version didn't have that
<Subby> Hi, I have to run a python script on many files, is there an easy way to write a python script, that runs a script on that files in parallel? I have a intel i7 and so 8 threads but at the moment, only one is doing the job
<guntbert> furythor: usually its asked the other way round - do you want a screen keyboard?
<hanosha> but its old verson
<SwedeMike> hikenboot: what fs is it? if something has mkfs:ed it, you'll have a hard time recreating anything easily.
<dibs> can anyone help me to upgrade my evdev to solve mouse click issues in Karmic???
<hanosha> its can't connect to icq :S
<hanosha> its not usefull by the why :S
<KindOne> hanosha: did check for updates ?
<hanosha> I didn't find the upgrade :S
<fahadsadah> 2/w 2mh
<dibs> Any other karmic upgraders finding mouse click issues??
<hikenboot> SwedeMike, it is either ext3 or ext4 i almost sure its ext3 though
<Subby> uh sorry, wrong channel....
<KindOne> hanosha: um then you can run the windows version of ICQ through Wine
<hanosha> I went to #pidgin and they said that I have to update my ubuntu
<NightEyes> I've upgraded and only found mouse issues in VBox
<hanosha> but its not work :S
<furythor> guntbert: I want so that my mice buttons would work as keyboard keys
<furythor> so I can bind those to games using wine
<hanosha> I install it in wine but not working :S
<dibs> man, I have it all over the place on mulitple boxes but mainly makes my aptana difficult to use
<SwedeMike> hikenboot: you can mount it and it now shows a correct but empty fs, then you're most likely out of luck...
<guntbert> furythor: ah - no idea then here :(
<Slart> Subby: not sure if there is anything in python to aid you in the threading.. you might want to ask in ##python
<hanosha> why the wine not working :S
<furythor> hanosha: particular program ?
<KindOne> hanosha: what version of wine are you using ? the 1.0.1 or the dev 1.1.13
<Subby> Slart: yeah, i just recognized i'm in the wrong channel ;)
<conb123> Hey i have spotify running in wine on karmic, i was wondering if there was anyway i could make firefox recognize the spotify protocool so that when someone sends me an http link to a song in spotify ubuntu will be able to open it up in spotify?
<crimeboy> hey, i need to hide the ubuntu logo on boot, where stay that image?
<hanosha> I just wirte sudo apt-get install wine
<hanosha> should I install onther wine ?
<dassouki> after upgrading to 9.10 i can't read any sd cards anymore
<KindOne> hanosha: try this "sudo apt-get install wine-dev"
<furythor> hanosha: have your run winecfg ?
<hanosha> its not working the wine-dev :S
<hanosha> runcfg no I don't know about it:S
<hanosha> winecfg*
<exxxo45> fiona: I have no clue why it does that. What system do you use? Mine is little older, but still a good piece of hardware, I don't think it should have any effect on the issue
<KindOne> hanosha: open Symatic Package Manager, and serch for wine,
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: have an SD card inserted and run: sudo fdisk -l; mount         use http://pastebin.com to give the output
<anythingj> I'm looking for a tool to help manage my downloads (mostly for setting speed limits)... I'd prefer it outside of firefox (since firefox occasionally crashes)... command line would be best... anyone know of any good ones?  I like wget, but it won't let me adjust download speeds once I start... or set global download limits
<iceroot> hanosha: sudo apt-get install wine   is ok. what is the exact error you get while running it? please give usefull details instead of "its not working"
<ActionParsnip> anythingj: trickle may help
<ActionParsnip> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 176 kB
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/730907
<JoeLinux> how do i open an rtf or word doc file?
<MrSunshine> having problems in console .. vim i cant move around with arrows without it putting alot of characters into the text if im in edit mode .. why ? :/
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: sudo fdisk -l     output please
<iceroot> JoeLinux: openoffice
<hanosha> sorry
<JoeLinux> openoffice = no
<JoeLinux> any other ideas?
<hanosha> the power cutted :S
<iceroot> MrSunshine: call it with vim, not with vi
<jrib> MrSunshine: did you install vim?  You're probably using vim-tiny
<TheFunkbomb> Hey, I have compiz fusion icon installed.  I want the actual selection to be up in my notification area on start.  How should I do this?
<ActionParsnip> JoeLinux: abiword, openoffice, gedit maybe
<hanosha> how to install the icq in wine
<guntbert> JoeLinux: why not?
<hanosha> its not working :S
<jrib> !appdb | hanosha
<ubottu> hanosha: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<NightEyes> if anyone uses recordmydesktop the gui version it would be nice if they could hep
<iceroot> hanosha: dont do that, you a native client
<JoeLinux> well its large, gedit and oo fail
<jrib> NightEyes: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<anythingj> Thank you guys, I'll check out trickle
<JoeLinux> wihout errors
<TheFunkbomb> NightEyes, I use it.  What do you want to know?
<iceroot> hanosha: :s/you/use
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, Dude, I have a question. Have you heard of aptana?
<iceroot> JoeLinux: fail is not a good error description
<hanosha> :S
<hanosha> please help in wine :S
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: no man, whats the deal?
<jrib> hanosha: did you check the appdb yet?
<iceroot> hanosha: #winehq
<JoeLinux> OO opens an untitled blank, gedit just closes
<guntbert> JoeLinux: how large? maybe you need a little more patience with OOO?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: no irc app works in wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=application&sTitle=Browse+Applications&iItemsPerPage=25&iPage=1&sOrderBy=appName&bAscending=true
<hanosha> in winehp no one :S
<Crash8308_> anyone here use AWN?
<iceroot> hanosha: and dont run icq with wine, use a native client like pidgin, emphany r something like that
<NightEyes> I record a video then when it gets played the name of the video gets displayed on the bottom of the screen for about five seconds in the beginning. It displays videoname.ogv
<SeekerNL> does someone know where lottanzb saves default the downloaded files?
<iceroot> !anyone | Crash8308_
<ubottu> Crash8308_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Crash8308_
<el_compA> Could you guys help me get this wireless USB adapter to work http://www.encore-usa.com/product_item.php?region=us&bid=2&pgid=81_2&pid=277
<JoeLinux> dont know how large
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/pastes/730907/edit
<jrib> hanosha: you can't be helped if you don't listen to what people tell you
<NightEyes> I need to have that option removed
<conb123> Can I make ubuntu recognize Folder.jpg files and use them as the icon for folders?
<hanosha> its not work in pidgin
<iceroot> !doesntwork | hanosha
<ubottu> hanosha: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<JoeLinux> hundreds of page downs
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/730907
<TheFunkbomb> NightEyes, install Kdenlive and just razor it out
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, well It's a IDE. But there is a dependency issue. It needs firefox 2.something. I can't get the dependency right.
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: well the partition is visible as /dev/sdb1
<JoeLinux> 539.1 KB (552072 bytes)
<MikeChelen> hanosha: what is the issue with pidgin?
<hanosha> I mean the wine
<JoeLinux> RTF document (application/rtf)
<IdleOne> iceroot: you are wasting your time. he is not responding to request for more info on errors. just keeps asking how to do something and then jumps to the next issue.
<hanosha> its 2.4.1
<SeekerNL> #lottanzb
<hanosha> pidgin 2.4.1
<iceroot> hanosha: again, go to #winehq and read appb
<JoeLinux> that is from nautilis
<ActionParsnip> JoeLinux: try abiword, its small and fast
<SeekerNL> #lottanzb
<Crash8308_> err, ok. well Does anyone know the syntax to run an application as root with an application launcher?
<iceroot> IdleOne: ok, good to know
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: why isn't it popping out under places or /media ?
<el_compA> Could you guys help me get this wireless USB adapter to work http:/​/​www.encore-usa.com/​product_item.php?​region=​us&​bid=​2&​pgid=​81_2&​pid=​277
<hanosha> but nothing work nothing I ts itunes
<NightEyes> TheFunkbomb: what is Kdenlive what is the sole purpose of the program
<Crash8308_> I have an application that needs to always run as root and i would like to create an icon that will always run it as root
<hanosha> I tried itunes the same
<TheFunkbomb> NightEyes, kdenlive is a video editing program
<jonz_> how do I download just the package files for something that I already have installed?
<iceroot> Crash8308_: its a gui program or a cli-command?
<hanosha> even I don't know how to remove the wine :S
<guntbert> Crash8308_: what crazy app could that be??
<jrib> jonz_: why?
<IdleOne> iceroot: see what I mean. went from icq to itunes :/
<iceroot> IdleOne: troll :)
<iceroot> IdleOne: but not a good one
<Crash8308_> it is a gui program
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: not sure, looks like theres some gconf stuff to rummage with which I am unfamiliar with. You can manually mount it with: sudo mkdir /media/SD; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/SD -t vfat -o uid=1000,rw
<hanosha> the wine don't work as well :S
<jrib> hanosha: you keep rambling on with broken sentences not addressing anyone in particular.  This is counter-productive.  If you want help: listen to what people have told you
<jonz_> jrib, i'm making an APTonCD for a console installation i have. it doesn't have g++ on it, it says it needs the gcc package. it has no internet connection
<IdleOne> iceroot: I don't think he is trolling, just stuck in windows method and can't seem to take time to learn
<iceroot> Crash8308_: i would use  "gnome-terminal -e gksudo yourporgramname" as a shortcut in the panel
<jrib> jonz_: the package should be in /var/cache/apt/
<JoeLinux> why woudl openoffice not do i wonder
<iceroot> IdleOne: thats normally the problem here:(
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: i'd log a bug dude. You could find debs etc for the dependancy
<Crash8308_> any way to have it not prompt me for the password?
<NightEyes> I have a video editing program but the problem is on previous releases of recordmydesktop I didn't have this problem. I don't know why they added it and I want to know if there is the option to have it removed without video editing and without getting nitty gritty
<jonz_> jrib, is that where all packages downloaded by aptitude go?
<jrib> jonz_: yeah
<Crash8308_> like a cli switch or option that i can put the password in there?
<anythingj> ActionParsnip: If I start "screen" with trickle limits... will all the wget commands within that screen be subject to those limits?
<iceroot> Crash8308_: hm, i dont know if there a ways to start something as rot without using sudo/gksudo
<el_compA> Could you guys help me get this wireless USB adapter to work http:/​/​www.encore-usa.com/​product_item.php?​region=​us&​bid=​2&​pgid=​81_2&​pid=​277
<ActionParsnip> Crash8308_: create a launcher to start the app and add gksudo to the command line, it will then always run as root
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> anythingj: not sure, try t
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, there were some third-party debs, but not for anything recent. It's the one thing that keeps me all in a tizzy.
<jonz_> jrib, awesome, this is sick! i had no idea. so when you click "mark for reinstallation" in synaptic, are you just having it reinstall from those packages? or does it download a fresh copy to resinstall?
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: manual  mount m'lad. Easy stuff
<VCoolio> Crash8308_: read up on visudo ("man visudo") and add your user to the group of that app; these things are always a security risk of course
<el_compA> Could you guys help me get this wireless USB adapter to work http:/​/​www.encore-usa.com/​product_item.php?​region=​us&​bid=​2&​pgid=​81_2&​pid=​277
<jrib> jonz_: if the online version is the same as the one in your /var/cache/apt, it does not download it again
<Crash8308_> look slike gksudo asks me for the password
<iceroot> Crash8308_: yes
<Crash8308_> versus sudo which did not
<Crash8308_> which is perfect
<Crash8308_> as long as it asks me
<iceroot> Crash8308_: sudo also, but sudo is cachsing the password for 5 minutes
<jonz_> thank you :)
<exxxo45> el_compA: the URL you provided cannot be viewed
<iceroot> Crash8308_: in 5 minutes, sudo is asking you again
<Crash8308_> yeah, thanks iceroot
<ActionParsnip> Crash8308_: sudo will. you just get a grace period which you dont hve to retype it in
<vlt> Hello. I have thousands of "bio too big device md1" errors in syslog since I added a new raid member to it. Any idea what this means?
<exxxo45> Hello all, my Ubuntu 9.04 randomly freezes, I don't know what the issue could be. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1255058
<ActionParsnip> exxxo45: does it unfreeze?
<greezmunkey> Crash8308, if you need sudo available for an extended period of time, like while testing and such, you can sudo -i
<exxxo45> ActionParsnip: it doesn't, hard reboot has to be done
<ActionParsnip> exxxo45: can you not restart the x server?
<Crash8308_> it wasn't prompting me it was just not loading the program whheen iwasugdo
<Crash8308_> wwhhen iusdgksudo it prompted me
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, don't you hate that ubuntu disabled the CTRL ALT Backspace? It'd save some time with new people.
<el_compA__> Which boots up faster ubuntu or kubuntu
<Crash8308_> when i used*
<exxxo45> ActionParsnip: nothing seems to work, not even the keybord (Caps lock for ex.) and I don't have the shortcut Ctrl + Alt + Bckspace set up
<Crash8308_> el_compA__: neither
<kronoz> hi
<kronoz> I've managed to accidentally remove myself from the adm group... help!
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<greezmunkey> SpaceGhostC2C, sudo service gdm restart isn't too bad...
<Crash8308_> el_compA__: if you like the KDE interface use kubuntu, if you like gnome use ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: apparently users we "accidentally" pressing it. Go figure
<greezmunkey> SpaceGhostC2C, unless it's locked!
<ActionParsnip> exxxo45: not needed, use ALT + K + PrintScreen
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, I mean occasionally I can't get to a tty and just having that by default would be hot.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !cookie | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Crash8308_> el_compA__: I prefer gnome because of the stability, KDE has always been les stable than gnome
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: see the guide ;)
<el_compA__> Ok I like both but gnome seems to be more compatible
<goncalo_> boas noites
<al_nz1> what would the syntax be to delete all files older than today-2 weeks for a given folder and subfolderS?
<LjL> !pt | goncalo_
<ubottu> goncalo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> Yum! err I mean APT!
<el_compA__> With my hardware
<kronoz> can anybody help?
<jrib> al_nz1: you may use find to do that
<VCoolio> exxxo45: try alt+sysrq+k, if that doesn't work then alt+sysrq+reisub (reisub typed with 1 sec between each), if that don't work pull the plug
<el_compA__> Do you guys think gnome will ever look shinym
<exxxo45> ActionParsnip: I don't think it can be done on the freeze. I tried to change my ATI graphics card for Geforce card, but that didn't take any effect
<kronoz> ...
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, It's not a personal problem. I mean that it should have been left on by default. For when I help other users who cannot manage pressing CTRL ALT F1.
<el_compA__> * shiny
<dajhorn> al_nz1:   Do something like `find -mtime +14` and pipe it into an xargs command.
<ActionParsnip> !theme | el_compA__
<ubottu> el_compA__: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, basically just expediting the situation.
<kronoz> xb
<kronoz> oops
<Crash8308_> el_compA__: my gnome is shiny
<el_compA__> Yea but mostly all gnome themes are dull
<al_nz1> dajhorn: hmm, ok will check out those commands - ta
<Crash8308_> no pun intendedd
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: i'm the same with the xorg.conf file. Its needed in some cases and not having a skeleton file is really frustrating
<Ddorda> does anyone remember the name of a program to enter websites without any navigation buttons?
<ActionParsnip> el_compA__: you can skin it to look as crazy as you like, even XP, Vista or MacOS
<Crash8308_> el_compA__: this is where you get to make a decision, stability or flash
<ubuntu> salut
<Hayabusa> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<Hayabusa> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<FloodBot2> Hayabusa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crash8308_> el_compA__: flash is useles,ty iss useful
<ActionParsnip> Ddorda: do you mean no back / forward buttons?
<Crash8308_> el_compA__: bah, flash is useless, stability is useful
<ubuntu> help for backtrack
<Ddorda> ActionParsnip: yes, and navigation bar and so
<Ddorda> just a windows with a page
<LjL> ubuntu: not here. in #remote-exploit
<ubuntu> backtrack people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Ddorda: press F11, chromium hides all the controls in the fullscreen mode
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntu, go to #remote-exploit
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: not supported here
<el_compA__> Is there a way to make the middle mouse button click automatically scroll windows down like in windows
<LjL> ubuntu: you should learn to listen instead of overusing exclamation marks.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, that is a weird looking line. Out of context that is.
<Ddorda> ActionParsnip: that't not what i meant. an app that can enter a site without buttons
<kvstuts2> hey all, I'm trying to download and install Aleph one and the Marathon Files (http://source.bungie.org/get/) and i have no clue how this works as i am new
<el_compA__> ( in web browsers)
<ubuntu> how can i have the 3 D of ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!
<kvstuts2> can i get some help please?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !patience | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<LjL> ubuntu: ASK IN #REMOTE-EXPLOIT
<exxxo45> VCoolio: I just set the Ctrl + Alt + Bckspace back again, but still, it's pretty painful to restart the session with work in progress
<kvstuts2> i am running Karmic ubuntu btw
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Thank you. I've read the posting you pointed to but I couldn't find any relation to my problem. What do you mean?
<SonyPampani> [Away] demasiado autismo -autoaway, 15 mins-  (Log:Pager) desde el 6 Dec 17:28:18
<VCoolio> exxxo45: sure, but stuck is stuck (unless ctrl alt f1 gets you a terminal); you need to solve the problem behind, I was just showing a backdoor
<al_nz1> dajhorn: look at man for find now, but I dont understand why +14 as opposed to just 14
<zaxecivobuny> I upgraded from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.10 last week, and I was having the following problem: whenever I would open a program (usually a game) in fullscreen mode that was 3-d, the screen would go black with a few thin, colored, vertical lines. I could never get the screen to come back to normal and would have to restart. I though maybe I needed a new graphics driver, so following instructions from a website I installed EnvyNG and used it to load another
<zaxecivobuny> driver. Since then, Ubuntu will only load in "low graphics mode"
<ActionParsnip> vlt: just saw a success story based on your error
<dajhorn> al_nz1:  Do what the man page says.  I have some brain damage from using non-Ubuntu systems.
<zaxecivobuny> My question is "how can I reinstall the video drivers that came with karmic koala?"
<VCoolio> el_compA__: type about:config in your browser, then search mousewheel, there are some options there, but I don't remember the correct values, just google the available key names
<vlt> ActionParsnip: hmmm, did you paste the right URL? My error isn't even menrioned there
<vlt> *mentioned
<ActionParsnip> zaxecivobuny: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Migi32> S.O.S. >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347892
<ubuntu> how to be a super user in ubuntu
<ubuntu> ????
<ActionParsnip> vlt: theres a few hits for the error you posted
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: sudo -s
<MK-BB> ubuntu, sudo -i
<zaxecivobuny> ActionParsnip: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<ActionParsnip> !ati | zaxecivobuny
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntu, what is your native language? German?
<ubottu> zaxecivobuny: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zaxecivobuny> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<greezmunkey> Who was it that said "man who play in root sonn kill tree"?
<djarrum> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<greezmunkey> soon
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: just add sudo to the start of any commands needing admin power
<phil__> I'm still pretty new to Ubuntu, and am having problems. Can any one help me?
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: mr disjointed-grammar ;)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | phil__
<ubottu> phil__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SpaceGhostC2C> !anyone | phil__
<ubottu> phil__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, lol :)
<Ddorda> found it! it's "prism"
<ubuntu> how to install my ATI video card on ubuntu?
<exxxo45> VCoolio: yes, indeed. The only thing that comes to my mind is a lack of memory, but I with 1GB DDR, it shoudn't be it, I don't think
<ActionParsnip> !ati | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> exxxo45: thats plenty
<zaxecivobuny> Thank you ActionParsnip!
<exxxo45> VCoolio, ActionParsnip: thanks for your help guys!
<djarrum> ActionParsnip, I still haven't been able to get connected to my wireless router can you help me a bit more?
<djarrum> ActionParsnip, I'm on my LT with a wired connection
<ActionParsnip> im just off to bust some moves on frets on fire
<MarkGil> Hi, I due to Ubuntu dropping armV5 support, I was forced to move my Sheevaplug from Ubuntu to Debian, however I need to cross-compile for arm on my Ubuntu desktop machine, using emdebian, do I also need to switch my desktop PC's to Debian too, or is there a way to run emdebian on Ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> so what's the linux equivalent of samba sharing? between two linux boxes?
<djarrum> Out_Cold, NFS
<jrib> Out_Cold: samba works too
<Finnish> Help me! I needed to install windows 7 and now my grub is lost, when I try to install it from live-cd I get an error: Error 15: File not found!
<sixtila> (i know this is the wrong room but other rooms are silent) How do i extract the "Partly Sunny" using simplexml_load_file() in php   where  the xml data is like <data><parameters><weather tim...><weather-conditions weather-summary="Partly sunny">
<Out_Cold> djarrum, do i need a specific file system or does ext4 work fine?
<MenZa> !ot | sixtila
<ubottu> sixtila: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu> how to install my intel wifi linK 5100 AGN on ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, plug in directly to your router and try upgrading with the wifi plugged in
<sshc> Finnish: try booting into Ubuntu (without a live session, probably) and re-installing grub2
<Finnish> But I can't, startup goes directly to windows
<Out_Cold> Finnish, look for a boot option where it asks you to press ESC
<Out_Cold> should say "enter grub menu"
<Finnish> I know that ESC-pressing thing, but I'm quite sure there is no "enter grub menu"-option
<Out_Cold> Finnish, watch for it while it loads.. it's where you press ESC
<Ixguy> evening people. anyone here with a good recommendation for a ftp client with both TLS/SSL-support for Ubuntu which is freeware?
<duffydack> Ixguy, filezilla?
<Migi32> Please everyone, I want this problem solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347892
<Out_Cold> Ixguy, gftppro was a good one, i can't remember if it supports the tls/ssl
<djarrum> I have a toshiba satellite A505 w/ a realtek 8191SE wirless network adapter,  Ubuntu thinks my network adapter is a RLT8101E and I can not connect to any access points, can anyone help?
<Ixguy> duffy, it doesn`t support full TLS I`m afraid, but I have tried it :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> How would one make a fullscreen application into a windowed one?
<duffydack> Ixguy, oh..oops.
<Ixguy> Out_Cold thanks I will try that one..
<duffydack> Ixguy,  Its a bit much isnt it there are not a galaxy full of ftp clients for linux
<Out_Cold> djarrum, if you can install the aircrack-ng utils you can use airdriver-ng to play around with the drivers
<linxeh> ncftp ftw
<duffydack> Ixguy, yeah, gftp is an old app, I think that would do it..
<losha> MarkGil: http://www.emdebian.org/docs/howto.html says it's unsupported on ubuntu....
<djarrum> Out_Cold, is that in the standard repo?
<Out_Cold> djarrum, yup
<Out_Cold> djarrum, might be the multi/universe but still in ubuntu repos
<exxxo45> Finnish: you could also have a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<noemi> my ubuntu wont boot after kernel update on a wubi install how do i fix this
<macondo> What software can I use to plot 3d planes, lines, and points?
<macondo> Something like kmplot but in 3d.
<Out_Cold> macondo, maybe qcad?
<macondo> Out_Cold: let's see...
<Migi32> help -> http://bit.ly/60yPwq
<zebastian> can someone tell me what FAM is? everytime i try to log into ubuntu on lxde i get no desktop and a box that says do you have FAM installed and running, can't establish connection with FAM
<arghh2d2> zebastian: fam looks for newley attached hotplug devices like usbdrives
<zebastian> arghh2d2: so why does it take away my desktop?
<Oilut> how do i activate root user?
<zebastian> there's no wallpaper
<zebastian> no icons
<arghh2d2> zebastian: something in lxde is set to check that fam is running
<Out_Cold> Oilut, you should use sudo
<Out_Cold> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<zebastian> arghh2d2: yes but how does that relate to no wallpaper, no desktop icons, and getting stuck when i try log out, what do you recommend?
<Oilut> Out_Cold: i need to install a program from the internet with adobe air. Isnt it better to login with root and then go back to my user?
<arghh2d2> zebastian: i dont know, you're probbly, i'v never been impressed with lxde, prefer to just run openbox and build my own environment.
<zebastian> arghh2d2: is there a way to install fam? should it be running already?
<arghh2d2> zebastian: it depends on how you run lxde
<zebastian> elaborate please
<VSpike> If I want to do a distribution upgrade, and another machine here is already at the target version and has the same architecture, can I some use its package cache to speed up the process?  My ADSL is not fast
<arghh2d2> zebastian: i thought hal was supposed to start fam
<Out_Cold> Oilut, if you are unfamiliar with using root it's highly recommended that you use sudo... you can do the exact same stuff as root
<macondo> Out_Cold: I want to plot a function, not just draw it.
<maco> VSpike: yep
<zebastian> arghh2d2: not meaning to be annoying, but can you tellme what hal is
<robbmunson> Oilut: root is strongly discouraged, sudo does everything that root can do...but safer :)
<VSpike> maco: just copy the contents to the local package cache?
<zebastian> if i type fam on a terminal will it do any goood?
<maco> zebastian: hardware abstraction layer. going away in lucid
<arghh2d2> zebastian: if you can plug in a flash drive an easily mount and access it, then you dont need to mess with hal or fam.
<Out_Cold> macondo, oh sorry lol misunderstood
<Amgine> using removable media (usb/firewire hard drives)??
<maco> VSpike: theyre in /var/cache/apt/archives/ just put on a flash drive and copy over
<VSpike> maco: cool, thanks
<arghh2d2> zebastian: or a cdrom
<Oilut> thanks!
<VSpike> maco: scp ftw :)
<zebastian> z
<Oilut> Out_Cold: So i type sudo and then run the .air file? but it is not saved on my computer i cant type sudo blabla.air
<zebastian> ok this is odd
<zebastian> i just plugged in my cellphone to the usb to see if that did anything
<zebastian> and what just happened is that the desktop was loaded
<zebastian> but that's the desktop that appears when i log in on gnome
<Out_Cold> Oilut, i'm not sure i understand correctly, where is this file and what is it?
<arghh2d2> one line zebastian
<arghh2d2> please
<zebastian> as in it's lxde but the desktop wallpaper and icons are the ones from hwen i log into gnome
<Oilut> Out_Cold: adobe air is a `plataform` that runs softwares on windows and linux
<VCoolio> zebastian: check if gnome-settings-daemon is running, you need to disable it to start at startup
<Oilut> Out_Cold: the files are .air (like .exe)
<Out_Cold> where do i edit to change a dynamic IP to a static IP?
<arghh2d2> zebastian: sounds like your basically just using openbox for a window manager, gnome is still setting up your environment
<AlaskanWonder> hello
<Scaleo123> hi guys
<Out_Cold> Oilut, well if it's binary you would run something like "sudo ./blabla.air" but in the path your file is located
<AlaskanWonder> I'm here for some support
<AlaskanWonder> lol
<VCoolio> zebastian: or maybe nautilus is hitchhiking your desktop, and it was activated to show your usb-device; in gnome nautilus draws the desktop
<Migi32> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347892
<zebastian> VCoolio: arghh2d2 i got the following message when i tried to change wallpaper by right clicking on the desktop http://pastebin.com/m26e43077
<Out_Cold> !ask | AlaskanWonder
<ubottu> AlaskanWonder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arghh2d2> zebastian: dont expect to be wowed by lxde, it's just openbox with a crappy panel
<Scaleo123> is ther something like net send for karmic? execpt linpopup and smbclient
<SonyPampani> [Away] demasiado autismo -autoaway, 15 mins- (30m1s) (Log:Pager) desde el 6 Dec 17:28:18
<IdleOne> !away > SonyPampani
<ubottu> SonyPampani, please see my private message
<VCoolio> zebastian: that's ok, killall nautilus and lxde desktop should be back
<Oilut> Out_Cold: help-me out
<ubuntu> hi there - i installed ubuntu few weeks back 9.10 wubi version and kernel updated today now it wont boot and im stuck on my live cd trying to fix this anyone able to assist me?
<Oilut> Out_Cold: just tell me how to activate the root user haha
<zebastian> just type killall nautilus on a terminal or sudo too?
<JoeSomebody> hi, old windows man coming over to linux here, had some issues with earlier ubuntu, this 9.10 seems ok, my network is all good this time, Q=Does this OS have any issues reading and writing to ntfs drives? i cant convert ALL my machines yet :)
<VCoolio> zebastian: no sudo needed
<ardchoille> Oilut: There's actually no need for that.. it's not supported
<Out_Cold> Oilut, you are looking for sudo -i but don't come back whining when you break your computer
<zebastian> VCoolio: nautilus: no process killed
<Oilut> ardchoille: what is not supported?
<Oilut> Out_Cold: haha thanks
<zebastian> now what happened is the desktop wallpaper is there, the one from nautilus
<ardchoille> Oilut: activating the root user
<zebastian> but without the icons
<Oilut> Out_Cold: everything i do with the MOUSE will be ass root also>?
<VCoolio> zebastian: do "ps -ef | grep -i nautilus" and see if it's running, make note of the first number, that's the pid, then "kill -9 <pid here>"
<ubuntu> anyone know how i can repair my grub for the 9.10 wubi version cus it wont boot after the updates today??? please anyone able to assist me im pretty decent at this stuff
<Scaleo123> is ther something like net send for karmic? execpt linpopup and smbclient.
<Scaleo123> I just want to send a popup message from one linux computer to another karmic machine
<Out_Cold> Oilut, no. just what is in terminal. there is a lot of workarounds and security issues to enable logging in as root
<Scaleo123> i'm searchin for some hours now :(
<Oilut> Out_Cold: i cant open the file with the terminal, i dont know how
<JoeSomebody> Does 9.10 have any issues reading and writing to ntfs drives?
<VCoolio> zebastian: or run "xkill" then click the desktop that is not your lxde desktop, see what happens
<zebastian> VCoolio: ok just did that killed nautilus but again, what happens is the wallpaper is still the one i use on gnome minus the icons
<Oilut> how do i log out of root?
<lyrae> can wget be used to grab a site's directories only, not files? if not, is there a tool that can?
<Out_Cold> Oilut, well then you should read the README or help file that usually comes with EVERY file and app you get for linux
<VCoolio> zebastian: if it's not nautilus or gnome-settings-daemon I don't know anymore
<chris231989> JoeSomebody, i've never had issues
<zebastian> VCoolio: if i right click on the desktop tht's left without icons nothing happens
<Out_Cold> Oilut, in terminal type exit
<vlt> Hello. I found some postings related to my thousands of "bio too big device md1" errors (I get since I added a raid0 device as one leg of a raid1) and now I know what could cause this. As far as I understood it's the dm layer that doesn't communicate well with the layers below and above.  But what does that mean for my data? Is this a performance warning only? Something like "Warning: I'll have to send this chunk of data to the block device again in smaller pi
<Oilut> Out_Cold: it worked thanks
<arghh2d2> JoeSomebody: not sure, i do know that linux has had problems with ntfs but theyre getting rarer and rarer
<ardchoille> zebastian: nautilus manages the desktop. If you kill nautilus you won't have icons or a right-click menu
<JoeSomebody> how do i NOT show join part and so on in xchat?
<zebastian> ardchoille: but i am logged on lxde
<AlaskanWonder> I'm trying to run ubuntu version 9.10 in Sun Virtual Box. I've created the virtual machine and have the ubuntu 9.10 ISO mounted to a virtual drive which I've created using 'magic disc' . Everything seems to run okay initially as I see the language options screen and the boot options screen. When I chooose one of the boot options such as 'Install Ubuntu', my virtual machine locks up. Why?
<ardchoille> JoeSomebody: Right click the tab, choose Settings > Hide..
<lyrae> ardchoille, are you using xchat or gnome-chat?
<JoeSomebody> tab?
<Out_Cold> ewe gnome-chat
<lyrae> there is no 'tab' here in xchat. id like to do the same thing as JoeSomebody wants
<ubuntu> any linux expert able to help me fix my wubi grub
<geirha> AlaskanWonder: Use the iso as a virtual cd, not hard drive
<ardchoille> lyrae: xchat 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4
<arghh2d2> JoeSomebody: like the folder tab that says #ubuntu
<zebastian> aha i got it! ardchoille arghh2d2 VCoolio i just opened what's it called...pcmanfm
<Out_Cold> JoeSomebody, right click the #ubuntu and go in the settings sub-menu
<zebastian> and the lxde desktop loaded
<RyanPridgeon> hey
<RyanPridgeon> can somebody help
<ardchoille> lyrae: View > Channel Switcher > ?
<Out_Cold> ask away RyanPridgeon
<JoeSomebody> ardchoille, thx
<RyanPridgeon> cant remember the name of the package in ubuntu server edition that gets me the xfce desktop environment
<ardchoille> yw
<lyrae> Out_Cold, will that work just on ubuntu channel or globally?
<ardchoille> RyanPridgeon: xubuntu-desktop ?
<VCoolio> zebastian: ok; apparently lxde uses pcmanfm by default; I suspect it drew over the existing desktop and that one is still there too; you'll see if you logout; doesn't matter much
<RyanPridgeon> something like ubuntu-xfce, cant google atm because im stuck in terminal and links is hell
<Out_Cold> lyrae, i think it's local
<RyanPridgeon> tankyou :)
<lyrae> JoeSomebody, Out_Cold ok, for global, use /set irc_conf_mode 1
<zebastian> VCoolio: cann you say that again only end userish
<RyanPridgeon> LEAVE
<lyrae> that will turn it off in all channels :)
<RyanPridgeon> CLOSE
<geirha> RyanPridgeon: /part
<seven2> my wifi card is off. how do you turn it on? i tried googling it but i'm unable to find a solution.
<zaxecivobuny> I am trying to reinstall my video drivers, and was given the following link with instructions to follow:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ericdb> My CPU scaling monitor only seems capable of setting the frequency on cpu1...it can't lock cpu0 at high speed.  Any ideas?
<lyrae> JoeSomebody, Out_Cold but you have to rejoin for it to take effect
<KaliKo> hello
<AlaskanWonder> geirha: I'm mounting the Ubuntu ISO as virtual CD to the virtual CD drive.
<zaxecivobuny> The problem is that all of the instructions from that page involve enabling the restricted drivers in the driver manager, and my video drivers don't show up on that list
<RyanPridgeon> JOIN #elysian_shadows
<zaxecivobuny> the only restricted drivers in that list for me are for my wireless card
<VCoolio> zebastian: like nautilus in gnome, I think pcmanfm manages your desktop with icons and stuff in lxde; but I thing it drew your lxde desktop stuff on top of the one you just had and which you didn't want; it doesn't matter, but when you logout you may notice that other one for a short moment too; that's as end-userish as I can get ;)
<zebastian> VCoolio: thank you
<JoeSomebody> lyrae, seems to have taken effect on mine without exit
<geirha> AlaskanWonder: Oh, but just feed vbox the iso, don't use any third-party tools.
<zaxecivobuny> Did anyone who can help me see my question?
<AlaskanWonder> geirha: Okay, I'll look for the option.
<arghh2d2> zaxecivobuny: are any of em close?
<sixtila> my internal mic doesnt work, can someone help me configure it please
<SwedeMike> zaxecivobuny: what hardware do you have?
<lyrae> JoeSomebody, i had to leave an rejoin =( are you sure? check other channels youre in.
<zaxecivobuny> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<zaxecivobuny> the only restricted drivers in my list are broadcom drivers for my wireless card
<milo77> ciao
<ortsvorsteher> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<zebastian> wget -c girlfriend is not working for me
<arghh2d2> she works for me now
<geirha> AlaskanWonder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/FirstVM#Attaching%20a%20CDROM%20image
<_starscream> zebastian: good one
<JoeSomebody> lyrae, yes i am sure, i am on latest version of ubuntu, are you?
<zebastian> well, now that my problem is solved and i came up with my first nerd joke ever, i thank the channel and move to ubuntu-offtopic
<JoeSomebody> any channel for xchat help specifically?
<SwedeMike> zaxecivobuny: don't msg people.
<lyrae> JoeSomebody, yep. but it's ok. as long as it has worked
<zaxecivobuny> ok sorry
<ardchoille> JoeSomebody: #xchat
<_starscream> did you try /j xchat?
<JoeSomebody> :)
<lyrae> wait what the heeeeck
<SwedeMike> zaxecivobuny: I have no clue about ATI.
<JoeSomebody> thx
<lyrae> no it didn't work. im still seeing join/leave messages
<zaxecivobuny> ok
<nowimproved> anyone use second life with the latest version of ubuntu
<nowimproved> and have sound issues that they resolved?
<arghh2d2> lyrae: you could try /ignore #ubuntu joins parts
<zebastian> VCoolio: is this related http://blog.lxde.org/?p=352 you think?
<pbk> hi, I have an issue installing ubuntu on arm board
<zaxecivobuny> SwedeMike: The drivers that came with Karmic Koala were working well enough, any idea how to just get those back?
<lyrae> arghh2d2, but i want it applied globally to all channels
<pbk> the baord manufacturer supports ubuntu build on a 3.5 inch screen, sd boot, lxde gdm
<arghh2d2> lyrae: maybe /ignore joins parts then or perhaps /ignore * joins parts
<pbk> i got a 7 in board
<phoenixz> Hi there, I was upgrading an ubuntu computer from 8.10 to 9.04 over an SSH line (its the computer of my dad on the other sided of the world) and then the internet cut out, right during package install...  the computer then was restarted.. Now, the computer boots to a prompt, My dad had to manually configure ifconfig and then I can login over SSH again but the update-manager won't update anymore, and sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure
<phoenixz>  -a also doesn't work due to packet failures.,. I just want to leave this compu with 9.04, how can I do this?
<ikonia> pbk: arm arch is not intel arch - you'd need to use an ubuntu port
<AnonnyMouse> hi guys. is there an ubuntu disk tool that'll give me a graphical representation of bad sectors on a disk. I have a large drive with some bad sectors somewhere in the middle, so I want to try & partition around it
<pbk> which is hanging in lxde screen and not responding to USB mouse
<pbk> yes cross compile
<VCoolio> zebastian: hmm, could be, it's about volume management; thx for the link, I'm having some issues there too (with an other de, but still)
<ikonia> pbk: ok - so what OS are you using ?
<pbk> the board manufacturer supports build for 3.5 lcd screen
<ikonia> pbk: what OS are you using exactly
<pbk> i'm trying 7 inch screen with vga mode driver resolution 800*480
<_starscream> woot... just got xubuntu up and running on virtualbox
<ikonia> pbk: what OS are you using exactly - I need you to answer this question
<pbk> ubuntu with linux 2.6.29
<ikonia> pbk: which ubuntu image
<pbk> i think 9.10
<phoenixz> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ikonia> pbk: sorry - I mean which ubuntu arm port
<pbk> the kernel was built from 2.6.29
<ortsvorsteher> pbk, try an lsb_release -a than you will know which ubuntu it is
<ikonia> pbk: Which ubuntu arm port are you using ?
<pbk> why lsmod is empty? I could login from a serial console
<ikonia> pbk: can you answer the questions please.
<AnonnyMouse> hi guys. is there an ubuntu disk tool that'll give me a graphical representation of bad sectors on a disk. I have a large drive with some bad sectors somewhere in the middle, so I want to try & partition around it
<pbk> ok i'll have to rejoing to find lsb_release as I have to boot from winXP to connect via serial mode
<ikonia> pbk: wait
<pbk> ok
<ikonia> pbk: lsb_release won't show it - just 9.10
<ikonia> pbk: where did you get the ubuntu arm image ?
<pbk> board manufacturer gave me
<pbk> armdesigner.com
<ikonia> pbk: ok - you may need to contact them, as ubuntu only has 2 arm images, and they are for specific boards
<ikonia> pbk: /away not at desk
<ikonia> oops
<pbk> yes this also specific board but the manufacturer supports 3.5 inch apparently lcd withoout issues
<hanosha> hello :D
<ikonia> pbk: then contact the manufacturer
<ikonia> pbk: ubuntu only supports 2 boards
<hanosha> how to install the newest wine ?
<pbk> only i bought a 7 inch that is hanging in lxde screen
<ikonia> pbk: contact the manufacturer if it is not one of the official ubuntu builds
<pbk> i already asked for help but still didn't get yet
<hanosha> how to install the newest wine :$
<ikonia> pbk: I understand, but we can't support manufactuerer builds here
<KASZTAN> hm..
<ikonia> pbk: wait for a response from the manufacturer
<BluesKaj> !wine | hanosha
<ubottu> hanosha: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pbk> also why i don't see screen not responding for any mouse events? any clue
<ikonia> pbk: we can't support a manufacurer build
<hanosha> sudo apt-get install wine  ?
<pbk> as if the usb mouse driver not working
<ikonia> pbk: please listen - we can't support a manufacturer build
<pbk> ok thank you so far bye
<VirusTB> GRUB >> I would like to edit the text that is displayed when i boot my system.. it says "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1"  I want it to just say "Windows 7 "
<SonyPampani> [Away] demasiado autismo -autoaway, 15 mins- (1h1s) (Log:Pager) desde el 6 Dec 17:28:18
<furythor> where are ubuntu default keyboard and mice configuration files in gnome desktop ?
<jrib> furythor: what do you want to configure exactly?
<jrib> !away > SonyPampani
<ubottu> SonyPampani, please see my private message
<S7UMPY> anyone ever heard of google?
<jrib> S7UMPY: no
<S7UMPY> lol
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<androver> hi, I'm about to buy a new laptop, and it'll have windows 7 preinstalled...is there a way to migrate that windows 7 install to a VM within ubuntu?
<hanosha> is there a help for ubuntu programs like #ubuntu ?
<jrib> VirusTB: grub or grub2?
<S7UMPY> just asking! cause........google will answer a lot of the questions people ask in here.
<jrib> hanosha: #ubuntu is for help with ubuntu programs
<VirusTB> jrib,  good question
<furythor> jrib: do you know if live CD loads anything from existing hard disk partitions ?
<Rewt`> androver: you'll just need to reinstall it
<VirusTB> jrib,  how do i tell what grub I have?
<jrib> S7UMPY: yeah
<ActionParsnip> androver: you can perform a P2V using vmware, its not an ubuntu question so is offtopic
<S7UMPY> sigh.....
<jrib> VirusTB: what version of ubuntu?
<VirusTB>  jrib  well when i run "sudo update-grub" it workds
<VirusTB> jrib, 9.10
<furythor> since I am trying to identify how well my mouse and keyboard does work with linux
<VCoolio>  /leave
<jrib> VirusTB: did you upgrade to 9.10 or fresh install?
<Jeruvy> androver: better question for #vmware
<jrib> furythor: it uses a swap partition if you have it I believe
<androver> Rewt`: last time I tried to do that, the install media wouldn't work...it somehow detects that you're trying to install it in a VM.  and I'm not really planning on using VMWare...probably gonna use virtualbox if possible
<ActionParsnip> androver: we do it loads at work but its offftopic here
<hanosha> why the extra not working in my desktop :S
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: extra what?
<androver> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks, i'll ask in #vmware (or #virtualbox if it exists)
<jrib> hanosha: what do you mean by "the extra"?
<djp_> if i receive a "snd_alloc..." message in relation to an audio app, is this logged anywhere (/var/log/? for instance) or would i need to run a debug option for the specific app to find out more information relating to the error?
<VirusTB> jrib,  fresh install of 9.10
<jrib> !grub2 | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<VirusTB> jrib,  I see some "beta" in my grub shen i start uo
<hanosha> desktop effect
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: tab complete names if your text is aimed at someone
<hanosha> could not be enable :S
<furythor> jrib: I got this issue with keyboard and mouse that some buttons are already binded and use system functions, but I want to see where those are
<jrib> furythor: can you be more specific?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: you need to install video drivers to get 3D accelleration
<hanosha> yea
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I set CUPS to start on login? The init script needs to be symlinked from the rc.x dirs or something, right?
<KittyBoots> I am running Ubuntu 9.10, my problem is with suspend and hibernate.  The system will not completely enter either state nor will it recover from what it does.  How can I troubleshoot and repair this feature?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: see how the text that i am saying to you is highlighting?
<furythor> jrib: Where x session has mouse and keyboard information, since it is not in xorg.conf
<hanosha> no
<jrib> !x | furythor
<ubottu> furythor: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hanosha> its like other
<jrib> furythor: hal handles it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/ but neither this nor xorg.conf has anything to do with the binding of keys
<hanosha> how i can make the linux 3d
<Um_cara_qualquer> how can i change the keyboard buttom to call who you are speaking to open her web cam?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: yes but it stands out doesnt it, or my nick highlights
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: yes?
<VirusTB> jrib,  i have grub 2
<hanosha> yea
<jrib> VirusTB: yes, see ubottu's link
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: thats NOT an accidentg. Type my nick at the start of text aimed at me
<hanosha> ur name have highlight
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: if you type actio then press the tab key it will autocomplete
<hanosha> ActionParsnip okay :D
<hanosha> work ?
<Guest39870> hi
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: yes thats better, please  use that if your text is directed
<hanosha> ActionParsnip workeed ?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: perfect :D
<furythor> one of my mouse keys is defined as "XF86Search" where it can be ?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<hanosha> ActionParsnip how i can make effact on desktop
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: well we need your video card first
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: that command will fill us in
<Guest39870> can anybody say me...wt is the .zip (format in windows) equivalent in linux ?
<hanosha> ActionParsnip what u mean ?
<jrib> furythor: no idea, you can probably just redefine it though if that's what you want to accomplish
<jrib> Guest39870: linux can open .zip
<maeln> tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: its a terminal command
<Out_Cold> Guest39870, .tar or .bzip
<hanosha> ActionParsnip oh :D
<hanosha> ActionParsnip what is it ? do u know ?
<jrib> Guest39870: why do you want to know?
<LjL> Out_Cold: tar is not a compression format, while bzip(2) is, so you're comparing apples with oranges there
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: press alt+f2, type gnome-terminal and press enter, paste the command and press enter, copy the output and paste in here
<Guest39870> we need any uncompressing tool to extract/unarchive the .tar.gz file ?
<Out_Cold> LjL, i forgot the .tar."gz"
<jrib> Guest39870: just double click or right click -> extract
<ActionParsnip> Guest39870: a zip file is a zip file, you can uncompress it with unzip file.zip or simply right click it and select "extract here"
<djp_> where are application errors logged?
<hanosha> ActionParsnip nothing happen when i clicked alt + f12
<ActionParsnip> djp_: /var/log maybe
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: alt+F2
<hanosha> nothing :S
<djp_> ActionParsnip: any specific file or could it be any of them?
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | hanosha
<ubottu> hanosha: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DeSian> djp_, in var/log
<hanosha> ?
<jorge_> hi
<ActionParsnip> djp_: its usually named appropriately, if not it will depend on the app
<DeSian> for example apache2 in /var/log/apache2
<jrib> ActionParsnip: it could be anywhere, depends on the application
<jrib> argh
<jrib> djp_: it could be anywhere, depends on the application
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: read the text ubottu gave, it tells you how to open a terminal
<npxx> hello
<furythor> is there any wildcard methold to use in linux like there is *.* in windows
<ActionParsnip> jrib: said that too ;)
<hanosha> i already did
<hanosha> i opened it
<DeSian> furythor, ?
<djp_> ActionParsnip: DeSian: jrib: thanks. so it will definitely be logged?
<jrib> djp_: no
<KittyBoots> I am running Ubuntu 9.10 and I am having hibernate/suspend problems, can anyone assist me?
<acrab> guys i need to get my intel 4965agn to work
<acrab> can anybody here help me ?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: hen you will have a terminal open and can run the command#
<hanosha> ActionParsnip i opened the i know where i have to type sudo but i dont know what i have to type :S
<DeSian> djp_, no listen to jrib
<Mike_lifeguard> furythor: Yes, you can use wildcards in bash (CLI). Is that what you meant?
<djp_> jrib: ah, ok... the message related to snd_alloc and was given after running mocp
<DeSian> hanosha, use gksu
<jrib> KittyBoots: you're best bet is probably to check bugs.ubuntu.com
<hanosha> ActionParsnip i dont know where the run command
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: lspci | grep -i vga    like I told you earlier
<jrib> your :/
<npxx> pls help me for avermedia trinity dvb-s,dvb-t,analog a707 tv card driver
<djp_> jrib: thanks by the way
<ActionParsnip> !details | KittyBoots
<ubottu> KittyBoots: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<linuxguy2009> Can anyone say for sure if the major integration of pulseaudio in 9.10 is due to development changes in the Gnome project or if this was a decision made by Ubuntu devs? Cause I have seen fedora 12 with gnome and it seems to be lacking the volume panel applet as well when pulseaudio is removed from the system. So Im assuming this has been a Gnome change and therefore its a cross distro change for better or worse.
<DeSian> linuxguy2009, use alsamixer
<DeSian> sudo alsamixer
<furythor> aaw, I am trying to figure where XF86Search function is defined to my mice button, but looking without clue is same as trying to find needle in heystack ...
<hanosha> ActionParsnip :S
<Shoe> Is Ubuntu split into 32-bit and 64-bit versions? Because I can only use 2 of 4 of my RAM slots
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts | furythor
<ubottu> furythor: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<linuxguy2009> DeSian: Yes I know the workaround but Im wondering if it was a decision by Gnome or Ubuntu devs.
<hanosha> ActionParsnip how i know what i have to type to get 3d
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: you will NEVER have 3D until you get me the output of the command
<hanosha> ActionParsnip sudo apt-get install ... ?
<DeSian> Shoe, Ubuntu 64bit is for =>4GB memory
<DeSian> hanosha, or sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: we dont know what you need as we dont know what make and model your video card is.
<Shoe> So, there IS a 32-bit, right?
<Out_Cold> shoe yes
<acrab> guys anybody up for a question ??
<Roath> I am having some trouble with ubuntu server, is this the right channel for that?
<Mike_lifeguard> Shoe: Yes, of course
<kermit_t> hi there, any body help me connecting usb modem haier ce 100 in karmic koala
<Mike_lifeguard> Roath: Yes, or #ubuntu-server
<hanosha> ActionParsnip :S
<IdleOne> acrab: ask
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: click Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<hanosha> i did
<DeSian> Shoe, use 'uname -r'
<hanosha> ActionParsnip step step
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: and quit with the ':S' crap iuts really infuriating and achieves nothing
<Shoe> Is it possible to upgrade to 64-bit from 32-bit without having to get another disc?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: click Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<joe1> having trouble with flash in ubuntu, any experts here?
<linuxguy2009> DeSian: BTW who would I need to run alsamixer with sudo? It runs fine without it. Is there a reason Im not aware of?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: will get you a terminal, like  where you install apps using apt-get
<hanosha> ActionParsnip okay i open the terminal
<kermit_t> hi there any body help me connecting haier ce 100 in akrmic koala
<kermit_t> hi there any body help me connecting haier ce 100 in akrmic koala
<DeSian> srry Shoe use 'uname -a' and you see what is you system bit
<Shoe> DeSian, chase@chase-desktop:~$ uname -r
<Shoe> 2.6.31-16-generic
<hanosha> ActionParsnip done
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: ok good, now copy this command and paste it to the terminal: lspci | grep -i vga     and give the output
<Shoe> DeSian, chase@chase-desktop:~$ uname -a
<Shoe> Linux chase-desktop 2.6.31-16-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 3 22:00:22 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
 * ActionParsnip preys its not some intel rubbsh
<VirusTB> jrib,  ok read it, seems a bit helpful,
<npxx> pls help me for avermedia trinity dvb-s,dvb-t,analog a707 tv card driver
<DeSian> Shoe, is 32bit
<VirusTB>  so i should edit the /boot.grub/grub.cfg  file ??
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: no you dont
<furythor> ActionParsnip: Thanks, it gave a tip where to look
<Shoe> DeSian, How can I get 64-bit?
<jrib> VirusTB: that definitely should not be what ubottu's link says :)
<Roath> how do i change the vga setting on the ubuntu install screen, on previous versions i've installed it always had a VGA option (usually F4) but now its gone, and i need to change it or it will screw up the display on a virtual machine
<hanosha> what the | ?
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: that file is GENERATED buy the scripts in /etc/grub.d as well as some other files, when you get a new kernel the changes will be lost
<Mike_lifeguard> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: yuo dont need to know, copy the text
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: may I pm a momment?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: the character is called a pipe
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: sure
<hanosha> i can't put paste in termanil
<DeSian> Shoe, as i said 64bit is make sens if you have 4GiB memory or higher
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: shift + insert to paste
<Mike_lifeguard> hanosha: right-click > paste
<KittyBoots> ActionParsnip: I have a problem with hibernate/suspend.  I am running Ubuntu version 9.10.  When I try to suspend ot hibernate the computer it trys to go into that respectibve mode but it seems as though it hangs somewhere.  The system never gets to either mode and I can not return to the operating system until I press the reset button or power off.  I have been looking at the forums and bug pages, but I have not been able to
<furythor> Roath: What kind of trouble ?
<KittyBoots> find a solution yet.  Any ideas as to what I should check?
<hanosha> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)
<joe1> how do I completely uninstall the flash plugin for firefox in jaunty? everytime I reinstall firefox-3.5 the flashplugin is still there
<ActionParsnip> Shoe: DeSian: you can also install a PAE enabled kernel to access more ram in 32bit
<Shoe> DeSian, what?
<Mike_lifeguard> ActionParsnip: omg, that's way better than r-click > paste :O
<vasile> I'm trying to get s-video working on this laptop with an intel 855gm chip, but I'm at a loss as to where to start. xrandr --output S-video -auto returns nothing and has no visible effect.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
<DeSian> ActionParsnip, never
<hanosha> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)
<Shoe> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> Mike_lifeguard: old school dude ;)
<hanosha> my video card is 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: ok thats awesome, this is easy
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  so which file to I edit to change the text of my bootloader?
<hanosha> if that easy :S
<DeSian> Shoe, never upgrade from 32bit to 64bit
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: read the grub2 official docs
<hanosha> ActionParsnip then now what i have to do ?
<DeSian> never use the 64bit version and install it
<Shoe> why?
<Roath> furythor, the display shows up all garbled, its for ubuntu server, and i need to set the vga to 640x480x32 otherwise it wont work
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  i want to hide  the "memtest serial" option and change the Win 7 Text of my Grub
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: gksudo jockey-gtk
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  i did :(
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  i did read it :(
<hanosha> install that thing ?
<Shoe> DeSian, WHY?
<furythor> you mean you got some graphical issue ?
<DeSian> ! tell Shoe about 64bit
<ubottu> Shoe, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: you can uninstall memtest if you like
<joe1> how do I completely uninstall the flash plugin for firefox in jaunty? everytime I reinstall firefox-3.5 the flashplugin is still there
<hanosha> ActionParsnip what now ?
<furythor> Roath: you mean when you start your server machine for install or after install ?
<acrab> guys does ubuntu support intel 4965agn out of the box ?????????????
<acrab> ???????????
<acrab> ???????????
<FloodBot1> acrab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roath> furythor, getting help in #ubuntu-server, thanks though :)
<DeSian> hanosha, Alt+F2 and run gksu PACKAGE
<furythor> ok
<Shoe> ugh
<Shoe> fuck all of you
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: you will get a nice drive installer and you simply activate the recommended driver
<hanosha> i do sudo
<DeSian> furythor, maybe i can help you what is you problem?
<vasile> I'm trying to get s-video working on this laptop with an intel 855gm chip, but I'm at a loss as to where to start. xrandr --output S-video -auto returns nothing and has no visible effect.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
<IdleOne> DeSian: he is confused enough as it is. please let ActionParsnip handle it
<hanosha> yea i did activetion
<hanosha> new one now :D
<hanosha> its download already
<joe1> anyone help me troubleshoot flash in jaunty? I have the no sound issue that I read about on the forums, but I can't seem to get any of the fixes to work
<hanosha> may u help me in one more time ?
<DeSian> IdleOne, oh srry
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  how do i uninstall memtest?
<hanosha> ActionParsnip pls :$
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: look in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<hanosha> i need wine
<IdleOne> DeSian: no worries, just wanted to make sure he doesn't get more confused :)
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: sudo apt-get --purge remove memtest86+
<DeSian> hanosha, what you want to do? explain more?
<hanosha> ActionParsnip i need exe files
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: you havent even got your video card setup yet, forget wine til you get your card working
<hanosha> oh okay :D
<hanosha> thxs a lot btw
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: no, you need your video card working. the rest can be put on the back burner
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: do you have ADD, you seem a little scatty (no offence)
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  ok, will restart n see if changed made
<VirusTB> changes
<IdleOne> lol
<hanosha> ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: did the jockey app offer you a driver??
<hanosha> ActionParsnip yea yea its installing :D
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: ok well let that install and reboot once its done so you know all is well, THEN worry about whatever you want
<hanosha> ActionParsnip the video card is installing
<acrab> guys why aren't u answering my question ?????????
 * ActionParsnip hopes VirusTB ran update-grub after editting the file :D
<hanosha> ActionParsnip now i dont need to reboot the computer :S
<DeSian> acrab, ok again plz
<panos_ver> hello , does anyone know any channel for programming, in c to be more specific
<hanosha> ActionParsnip its too late here :S
<acrab> guys does ubuntu support intel 4965agn out of the box ?????????????
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | acrab
<ubottu> acrab: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<spanky> cani get-use yahoo messenger with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> panos_ver: #C
<acrab> thnx
<DeSian> acrab, why not? search in ubuntu wiki
<ActionParsnip> panos_ver: or #programming
<panos_ver> thanks a lot ActionParsnip
<IdleOne> spanky: use Pidgin or Empathy for yahoo chat
<SonyPampani> [Away] demasiado autismo -autoaway, 15 mins- (1h30m1s) (Log:Pager) desde el 6 Dec 17:28:18
<hanosha> ActionParsnip the same problem :S desktop effects could not be enabled
<ActionParsnip> spanky: or gyache
<hanosha> who changed my desktop pic ?S
<ActionParsnip> hanosha: did you reboot?
<hanosha> nop
<spanky> idleone...so pidgeon or empathy or qyache is ubuntus type of messenger?
<hanosha> brb
<IdleOne> spanky: yes they all support yahoo protocol
<ActionParsnip> some people REALLY need to listen
<spanky> idleone..so you install one out of ubuntu pkg manager and then go to yahoo and install messenger?
#ubuntu 2011-12-05
<Destruct1> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Destruct1> !find iptables
<ubottu> Found: iptables, iptables-dev, arno-iptables-firewall, iptables-persistent, libiptables-chainmgr-perl
<Destruct1> !info iptables
<ubottu> iptables (source: iptables): administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.10-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 351 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<sparkybluefox> peace out...
<abstrakt> why am I getting this error when trying to connect to mongodb
<abstrakt> Sun Dec  4 23:55:26 JS Error: Error: couldn't connect: couldn't connect to server 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1:27017 (anon):952
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: is the service running?
<manrique_> Someone could help me? Iǘe been stolen my password
<manrique_> i've been stolen my password
<BillHicks> hi
<manrique_> hi,
<murfiex> which password?
<BillHicks> can you help me out with a backlight problem when booting :(
<manrique_> the password
<manrique_> for this chat
<murfiex> ask on #help
<BillHicks> kk ty
<manrique_> #help
<OerHeks> or #Freenode ?
<BillHicks> oh
<BillHicks> were you talking to me murfiex?
<murfiex> BillHicks: no:)
<manrique_> i've tried this url: http://deubuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<manrique_> but there are too many entries, Which do I have to take?
<spikku>  I ran gzip on a large text file to free up space. However, df is not showing the disk usage reduction, but du is. Any hints?
<murfiex> spikku: probably a logfile
<manrique_> hello
<OerHeks> manrique_, the password for this chat is stored @ Freenode
<murfiex> spikku: restart your syslog
<spikku> murfiex, I don't understand, wouldn't that show up in du?
<manrique_> I mean, I've been stolen my password
<spikku> murfiex, okay thanks I'll try it
<murfiex> no, if the file is still open, diskspace is still allocated but it's not counted in du
<OerHeks> !password | manrique_
<ubottu> manrique_: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<spikku> murfiex, hmm restart syslog no change
<atdiehm_lappy> no matter what I seem to do, nothing is updating on the ipod from banshee... even when banshee says everything's fine...
<whoever> hi all , in bash is null valid? ie_ if[pidof abc == null];then
<medotyou> can anyone give me an irc channel to troubleshoot an apache install?
<whoever> or how do i check null condition in bash
<manrique_> Could someone help me? I think my password has been stolen
<manrique_> the password for xchat
<tiox> I am having a moderately problematic issue.
<OerHeks> manrique_, join #Freenode for that.
<maheanuu> How do I query a usb card reader?  I cannot get 10.10 to recognize it or any of my CF or SD cards but my daughters windoze machine recognizes it all
<Vustom> I'm trying to install TeamSpeak on Ubuntu, when I run the .run in the terminal it wants me to read the ToS so I press enter and scroll down, but when it gets to the end I don't know how to continue, all it says it (END)
<tiox> I recently wipes My upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, for a fresh start in 11.10.
<tiox> wiped*
<tiox> But now, post-reinstall, it seems I cannot sh -c into anything.
<tiox> Keep getting "Permission denied", even as root.
<tiox> Vustom: Press tab in the screen.
<tiox> Maybe there is a button you have to tab into?
<Vustom> Tab does nothing?
<Vustom> This is what it says; Welcome to the TeamSpeak 3 Client for Linux on x86 installer  In order to install this software you are required to accept the license agreement, please press return to view the license.  You can scroll with the arrow keys and quit the viewer by pressing 'q'. [RETURN]
<Vustom> ooo
<Vustom> nvm
<Vustom> answered my own question :D
<tiox> Now, to figure out why any time I try to use sh -c to run a Wine program, I get denied.
<alejandro> how do I install a program when mounting as an ISO through wine? it does not let me change the permission and it says i am not the owner.
<dxdemetriou> with ati graphic cards when I right click on some video player menu is hidden by video. I tried to search about it but I don't know what keywords to use.
<l_r> what  is the sizeof(long long int) supposed to be on c++ implementations before c++11?
<l_r> do they garantuee 8 bytes at least?
<l_r> ops sorry
<l_r> bad channel
<JayWalker_> Anyone familiar with rhythmbox (and its bugs) on 10.04?
<maheanuu> What is the command to query an external card reader with a card installed in 10.10?
<maheanuu> Is it possible to poll the USB ports to see what all is out there?
<OerHeks> maheanuu, yes, in terminal: lsusb
<sina2> hi, how can i block websites in ubuntu?
<maheanuu> OerHeks, Thanks it is exactly what I needed I knew that there had to be a terminal command just didn't know it
<maheanuu> OerHeks, it is telling lme that it isn't found
<sina2> hi, how can i block websites in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> maheanuu, did you try to detect with a memorycard inserted ?
<brightspark> sina2, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+website+blocker
<maheanuu> Yes I have been trying with all my photo cards and it worked fine before, it still works on a windoze machine just not on this machine the card I have installed reads perfectly on my nephews win machine
<OerHeks> sina2 you could add the site to denyhost file > http://askubuntu.com/questions/23163/how-to-edit-hosts-deny-and-hosts-allow
<sina2> let me to explain
<Socky_> How do i tell an ubuntu server to request route advertisements?
<sina2> i see in web, sudo gedit /etc/hosts and then adding 127.0.0.1 facebook.com and like these
<sina2> but i live in iran and i use proxy like tor or freedom
<Viver> boa noite a todos gostaria de uma ajuda de voces,
<sina2> when i use proxy it doesn't work?
<Sidewinder1> sina2, And it should be gksudo gedit; not sudo for GUI app.s.
<Viver> estou usando esse programa pela primeira vez gostaria de saber como faço para entrar em outro canal
<Viver> #maceio
<tiox> I seriously feel like rage-quitting and formatting my PC again, lol
<tiox> A test command like sh-c "/usr/bin && gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop" works, but something like sh -c "/home/$HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/$APPDIR && ./$APPLICATION" denies Me permissioln.
<tiox> Ahem...
<tiox> sh -c "/home/$HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/$APPDIR && wine ./$APPLICATION"
<mauri89> hi, does anybody know how to correctly configure tor in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Jordan_U> tiox: That looks like you're trying to execute a directory.
<tiox> Lemme makes this easier on you. I have wine installed right?
<tiox> Trying to make desktop shirtcuts the dirty way like I use to.
<tiox> shortcuts*
<tiox> Now, I'll type a better example and explain it.
<tiox> Actually, hold on, I will try one more time.
<tiox> if it's my stupidity, I will eat a hat.
<tiox> Can I have a hat?
<sina2> it is really hard for one like me which is amateur, blocking is more hard than my imagine
<tiox> I forgot, sh -c "cd $STUFF"
<wishfoot> hey, does anyone here have a sec to point me in the right direction on a problem I'm having?
<brightspark> !ask | wishfoot
<ubottu> wishfoot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wishfoot> OK Here goes:
<wishfoot> I installed Xubuntu on an EEE PC 1015PE, it was working great, and then one day I put it in suspend mode and when it woke up, it said "Please select boot device and press any key" or something to the same effect. I tried live cd's of Ubuntu and Xubuntu and neither were able to install on the computer. The ubuntu installer said that there was not 2.6 GB of free space and refused to procede.
<wishfoot> Shoot, pressed return too early
<wishfoot> wait lemme finish pls :)
<realburb> hi, I want to mount my btrfs drive via fstab but I could not find a howto yet
<wishfoot> I realize this may be not ubuntu's fault but could anyone at least point me in the direction of where I need to go to ask my question, or better yet in the direction of a program that can help me get the system working again (regardless of whether or not I recover my files; there was nothing of great value - I just need to get the thing functioning again)
<wishfoot> kay done now.
<matiu> What happened to padevchooser package in latest ubuntu ?
<crazytrane> wishfoot, does bios recognize the drive?
<wishfoot> I don't think so crazytrane lemme double check
<crazytrane> if the bios doesn't see the drive, no OS will either obviously
<slgma> how do i set mutter as my default window manager
<j_dulaney> What channel does Ubuntu's QA team meet on?
<wishfoot> right, that makes sense. There's a hard drive option in the boot priority list but not on the select boot device list
<mrpink57> slgma: you should be able to change your enviroment before you login
<wishfoot> I'm gonna go with no, crazytrane
<slgma> no not the desktop environemnt
<slgma> the window manager
<slgma> like emerald/gtk-window-decorator/metacity
<OerHeks> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<slgma> im not asking about emerald, OerHeks
<slgma> im asking about mutter, which is an alternative to compiz/unity
<crazytrane> wishfoot, it may be an issue with the drive.  try it in another machine?
<wishfoot> try the drive in another machine? You mean like physically remove the drive and install it in another computer?
<crazytrane> yeah
<crazytrane> or try another drive in that machine
<Liner> I require some help, I have been running this problem for DAYS now.
<mrpink57> slgma: I still think you change it the same way, it's just a session to have mutter with gnome.
<mrpink57> slgma: I am not too familiar with mutter however.
<slgma> no it doesnt work like that
<Liner> My Windows computer turns on with the Intel Logo and Sony logo,
<slgma> i run gnome classic, and its not a desktop environemnt
<Liner> and turns off.
<slgma> mutter isnt i mean
<Liner> I'm trying to get Ubuntu on it so it turns on.
<slgma> its just a window manager
<chewyboy000> Hi can someone help me?
<Liner> So anyone know how I can resolve this problem?
<wishfoot> ok... I'm not sure I have the background to do so, crazytrane. Do you have any other ideas that I could try short of opening the computer up? If not, thanks very much anyway. *this reply _not_ intended to be sarcastic/smarmy*
<chewyboy000> Can someone help me PLEEEESE!
<wishfoot> just ask the question, chewyboy000
<Liner> Ok I have a problemt oo.
<Liner> I try to turn on my computer,
<crazytrane> slgma, can you specify the window manager in /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/gnome.session?
<Liner> and it loads Intel Logo,
<Liner> and the Sony logo
<mrpink57> slgma: try in cli mutter --replace
<Liner> and I pop in my Ubuntu disk
<crazytrane> the line DefaultProvider-windowmanager=gnome-wm
<Liner> nothing happens.
<Liner> I try again, nothing happens.
<slgma> i know how to do that mrpink57
<Liner> blank screen
<Liner> Black one.
<slgma> that doesnt set it as default when i login
<Liner> mrpink
<slgma> ill try crazytrane
<wishfoot> ok, Liner, this is astonishingly maybe a simple enough problem that  I could actually help you with it
<Liner> Can you help me?
<Liner> Yay wish!
<chewyboy000> Okay so I am using Wubi right and then I upgrade to 11.04 but when ever I restart it after installing it turns to GNOME CLASSIC theme and I can't get it to the regular theme
<Liner> Now what is the root of the problem, I am curious.
<crazytrane> wishfoot, that's the only way i know of to narrow down the problem.  If it a problem with the machine or the drive.
<wishfoot> I hope so anyway. what's the make and model of your computer?
<wishfoot> Okay, thanks crazytrane!
<Liner> Its Sony
<crazytrane> no prob
<Liner> Very old PC
<slgma> im gonna try to logout now crazytrane
<slgma> lets hope it works
<crazytrane> slgma
<crazytrane> make sure it is the right session file that you are editing
<crazytrane> or it won't make a difference lol
<slgma> yea i know, gnome.classic
<slgma> for me
<crazytrane> ok cool
<wishfoot> what's the name of the line of computers? also, what kind of ubuntu are you trying to install (like, what version and what flavor?)
<slgma> brb
<Liner> Ubuntu 11
<mrpink57> slgma: you could also add a script to have it do mutter --replace
<wishfoot> and the kind of computer?
<Liner> the name of the line of computers is Sony Vaio
<Liner> PC
<chewyboy000> it goes to clearlooks icons
<wishfoot> ok, thanks h/o one sec
<Liner> Alright.
<slgma> hmm i might have something in my startup changing it
<Fezzler> I have old AMD K6-266 that I'm upgrading from Natty to 11.10.  I know I need to upgrade PC but need suggestion.
<slgma> but i have no clue how to do it in 11.10
<Fezzler> Use this PC with "slimmer" distro and save it, repurpose it as home cloud, or get new motherboard and salvage parts (harddrives, etc.)
<wishfoot> ok, so when you start up the computer you see a sony screen and it'll have instructions that tell you to press either f1 or f2 probably, right?
<Liner> Nope Wishfoot, this is weird.
<Liner> I never get that anymore, I used to.
<Liner> Just the Sony screen
<Liner> and then, black screen. and I'm like -.-,
<Liner> I try F5
<Liner> Doesn't work.
<mrpink57> slgma: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox#GNOME_2.26_Redux this might do it for you, probably bad form to link to another OS.
<wishfoot> huh. can you try starting it up for me now and press f1 while you
<Liner> Try F1 or F2, doesn't work.
<wishfoot> 're still on the screen
<Liner> Still no affect.
<wishfoot> do you try it while you're still on the sony screen?
<wishfoot> *effect
<Liner> Yes
<Liner> Sorry.
<Liner> Wait let me open this up on my iPad.
<Liner> Brb
<wishfoot> and escape, that too?
<Liner> Ok wish, I'm. Back.
<slgma> just found out about MATE
<wishfoot> ok
<wishfoot> so have you tried escape?
<Liner> Ok
<Liner> I hit f1 it worked
<Liner> But I can't see setup
<mintux>  I would like to copy some package beside a DVD ubuntu but that DVD can boot and install ubuntu also has the extra package . how can I do that?
<Liner> It says entering setup...
<Liner> And then nothing .
<saigo> when i try to install ubuntu it says no boot loader
<Liner> Ok
<saigo> i already have linux mint so i have some grub
<saigo> can i not just install ubuntu over linux mint?
<wishfoot> ok... are you doing this with the cd in the drive?
<saigo> yes
<BarkingFish> have you set your system up to boot from CD or DVD?
<saigo> it wont let me install or try ubuntu because it cant find the bootloader
<saigo> yes
<wishfoot> also, can you boot into your already installed os normally?
<saigo> yes, im in linux mint right now. i also have windows 7 pro.
<saigo> i would like to install ubuntu over linux mint.
<BarkingFish> saigo: I'd suspect then that your Ubuntu disk may be damaged - is there any way you could download an ISO and burn a fresh copy?
<wishfoot> saigo I hope you're not talking to me because I've been talking to Liner
<saigo> my bad wishfoot
<saigo> barkingfish i just downloaded a fresh ISO. should i try again?
<BarkingFish> saigo: absolutely.  Try burning a fresh disk and have another try
<BarkingFish> where are you getting the ISO from incidentally?
<Fezzler> LOL.  Will 11.10 even run on an AMD K6-266gHz
<visual1ce> hi
<robin0800> Liner: perhaps delete
<nevyn> Fezzler: depends how much ram and what de and a whole bunch of other stuff
<visual1ce> ive been fiddling with keyboard layouts and now my login keyboard layout (i think us international) is different to my default (english international altgr dead keys) - makes logging in annoying - how do i set my login keyboard to the same settings as default?
<Fezzler> I do have a separate Graphics card and 178mb ram
<nu1> hello, I do not know why when I try to press a key more than one time fast, it does not let me do it. For example if I want to delete text, I have to wait like half asec each time I press the backspace key otherwise the page blinks. How can I fix it"? is it in the keyboard setings/
<Fezzler> That helps.  And HD are 7200 RPM
<mrpink57> Fezzler: I think you could but why not go with a smaller linux something that will give more speed like say Puppy Linux which can be run in ram
<Fezzler> Goodwill computer I built 3 years ago to learn "what's all this buzz about Linux and Ubuntu"
<mrpink57> Fezzler: they have a version built off of ubuntu, slackware, or debian
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Can I use Puppy for light Internet Browsing, network file storage and lite "office" work?
<mrpink57> Fezzler: hell yeah you can
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Cool.  Writing this down.  Any other lite distros to consider?
<mrpink57> Fezzler: I used Slacko puppy for a while (slackware version) it's a great OS.  I recommend doing a frugal install and building from there.
<mrpink57> Fezzler: Slatz
<crazytrane> damn small linux is like 50mb
<crazytrane> handy to have on an old flash drive
<mrpink57> Is dsl still maintained though?
<mrpink57> I keep Slax on a old flash drive for just in case
<mrpink57> Fezzler: If you have the time to build you can also built up a blazing fast system with Arch Linux, it only gives you a kernel and a few basic pieces but it can be lean.
<Fezzler> Can these all (Puppy, Damn, Slatz,Slacko) support multiple user at login?
<crazytrane> i don't think it is lol
<mrpink57> Fezzler: Yes.  Slacko is a version of puppy
<TreCool92> Your should try Lubuntu for a build your own distro
<mrpink57> Fezzler: http://distrowatch.com/search.php?category=Old+Computers#distrosearch
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Well, small enough to run on AMD K6-266 but a little user friendly as family uses for light browsing, wordprocessing, and I essentially use as home network backup box
<mrpink57> Fezzler: Then I would really recommed Puppy, since it all goes into RAM it can be fast on the oldest of computers
<Fezzler> Which installs easiest?  I would essentially be installing over Ubuntu 11.10 , somehow
<mrpink57> I use a 1.7ghz underclocked to 600mhz on this old laptop and puppy is very fast
<mrpink57> Fezzler: Puppy would be.
<mrpink57> Fezzler: they have a channel on freenode its #puppylinux
<mrpink57> Fezzler: http://puppylinux.org/main/How%20to%20download%20Puppy.htm
<Fezzler> mrpink57> http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm   <---This?
<Fezzler> mrpink57> LOL.  Scary.  We were doing the same thing
<HQRaja> How do I disable the guest account on 11.10?
<Fezzler> mrpink57> one last Q.  So will I beable to install "over" Ubuntu 11.10 with what?  Online or ISO disk image, etc.
<mrpink57> Fezzler: Yes.  When you start the installer for puppy you will delete the old partition through gparted.  you can keep it simple with a main partition but I would recommend putting a swap partition double your ram.
<mrpink57> Fezzler: it comes preloaded with most everything you need
<Fezzler> mrpink57> reading, sounds like I want "frugal" install that installs to harddrive
<mrpink57> Fezzler: Yes.  It's also easier to do updates with if needed.
<saigo> i guess my question is did linux mint do something with grub that i need to undo or change in order to install ubuntu??
<almoxarife> HQRaja: depends on the greeter you are using, gdm or lightdm?
<Fezzler> mrpink57> I have a tricky install of Ubuntu.  The system is on a 60 gig HD and the "home\" is mapped/mounted to a 200gig for safety reasomns.
<HQRaja> almoxarife: The default that ships with 11.10
<Fezzler> mrpink57> I can do that with puppy?
<almoxarife> !info lghtdm
<ubottu> Package lghtdm does not exist in oneiric
<mrpink57> Fezzler: you set it all up through gparted, I have never used a mapped drive so I cannot answer that I would go to their IRC channel #puppylinux and ask
<almoxarife> !info lgihtdm
<ubottu> Package lgihtdm does not exist in oneiric
<HQRaja> !info lightdm
<HQRaja> :D
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 428 kB
<Fezzler> mrpink57> got it.  thanks for your time and suggestions
<almoxarife> HQRaja: I am guessing you have gdm then
<ellogovern> hallo im having trouble having loading a rom on my phone
<visual1ce> Hi, the keyboard layout for my login screen is different to the one I have selected after login - how can I change the keyboard layout for login screen?
<almoxarife> HQRaja: you familiar with package removal?
<Fezzler> mrpink57> $20 that 11.10 brings my AMD k6-266 to its knees in about 20m when upgrade is done
<HQRaja> almoxarife: By finding the package in Software Center and clicking uninstall?
<HQRaja> almoxarife: Or by apt-get --remove or something?
<mrpink57> Fezzler: yeah I don't see it going well especailly with gnome installed.  I am currently using DWM as my DE/WM and it only uses about 1% of my cpu the rest is Chrome.
<almoxarife> HQRaja: apt-get would be faster
<jonex> need to install driver for my wireless ... i have a hp Compaq nx6110 running Ubuntu 11.10
<HQRaja> almoxarife: Alright, so which package will I have to remove? I only want to disable guest access without removing anything else.
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Looks like I'm getting a Puppy!  :)
<almoxarife> assume you have gdm and remove gdm-guest-session
<HQRaja> Alright, lemme try that. Would this be correct: sudo apt-get --remove gdm-guest-session ?
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Or I'll go to Goodwill and look for a modern box.  Pentium 4?  That would do trick with 11.10?
<almoxarife> HQRaja: I have lightdm, so insure removal does not take your desktop with it
<mrpink57> Fezzler: I wouldn't even bother buying another machine personally, there are so many linux's that can run on really old hardware.
<almoxarife> HQRaja: sudo apt-get remove gdm-guest-session
<HQRaja> Oh OK
<HQRaja> Thanks
<mrpink57> Fezzler: I am hoping Puppy makes a BSD fork I think that would be a nice lightweight setup
<HQRaja> It doesn't sound like it'll remove anything else...just the guest session
<Fezzler> mrpink57> And try to reuse my harddrives?  But boy, you can get brand new Win7 box for under $300 and setup a dual boot.  That may be way to go.
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Yea, I hear ya, why not try Puppy first.  Txs.
<mrpink57> Fezzler: It's your checkbook not mine.  I've had this laptop since 2004 now and have been using linux since 2005 on it.  It can boot up and load faster then my desktop using Win7
<chalcedony> how can i tell ubuntu, command line, which ip to look at for the router?
<HQRaja> almoxarife: BTW I just did a quick google search and I found 11.10 ships with lightdm by default, so I'm using that.
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Remind me, what are you running?
<almoxarife> HQRaja: then the remove won't work
<mrpink57> Fezzler: I use Arch Linux w/ DWM now I used Puppy when I was too lazy to install Arch.
<mrpink57> Fezzler: I am on a Pentium M 600mhz
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Arch tough for non-techie?
<ubuntu_> Hello
<crazytrane> chalcedony: default gateway?
<mrpink57> Fezzler: Has one of the best wiki's
<Fezzler> mrpink57> tough install, that is?
<chalcedony> crazytrane, i think?
<HQRaja> almoxarife: Googled...found the solution. =)
<crazytrane> 'route add default gw ipaddressofgateway'
<mrpink57> Fezzler: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Maybe worth buy dinner and beers for local propellerhead / ponytail to install arch for me
<chalcedony> crazytrane, thanks :)
<ubuntu_> I am trying to install Xubunti 11 on to Dell Optiplex GX 150
<eqwd> how do i get the netbios name of the machine im logged in to
<mrpink57> Fezzler: It is pretty easy to install, plus you can learn something from it.
<ubuntu_> I am trying to install Xubunti 11 on to Dell Optiplex GX 150,  I can boot from the CD fine, but I cannot seem to install the same on to my hard-drive. Appreciate any help
<Fezzler> mrpink57> FYI.  11.10 installing.  2 hours!  ETA!  LOL
<HQRaja> 2 hours?!
<frozenbaby> Heya, not really used to Ubuntu but I'm on 10.04 logged in under user1.. just trying to get some env variables added to /home/user1/.bashrc but they do not seem to be taking when I check env even after re-logging. What could I be doing wrong?
<HQRaja> Oh it has to be due to the language packs...there's some issue with that. I came across it too, once.
<Fezzler> mrpink57> You are scaring me how much you are in tune.  I like learning.  So, Puppy or Arch on my list.  If I go Arch, I'll back up data of course
<mrpink57> I wouldn't even waste the time
<mrpink57> with a 2 hour instal
<HQRaja> IMHO it should *ask* if we even want to install the language packs
<HQRaja> It's something major overlooked in ubuntu
<mrpink57> HQRaja: Can't you hit skip when it starts to dl?
<mrpink57> I have installed ubuntu or mint in a long time
<mrpink57> haven't
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Well, it is underway, so I may as well let it go for kicks
<atc3030> hello all
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Learning
<HQRaja> mrpink57: Yeah we can but we get to see the 'skip' button only when we expand that area...which isn't too obvious to many users.
<mrpink57> Fezzler: I've just used a lot of different linux's over the years so you pick up a few things.  I am actually reading the UNIX Shell Programming book right now.
<HQRaja> Just one prompt before doing that, just asking the user if they want extra languages installed during installation or not, would make so much more sense.
<atc3030> i have an ipod classic 120 gig, i want to sync over 70 gigs of music to it in ubuntu. how can i do that? banshee chokes on it and dies, rhythmbox never starts syncing, and gtkpod willl not work with my organization of music. i would like a terminal solution but any will work
<mrpink57> HQRaja: or allowing the choice of specific language packs
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Cool.  Before I got into computer recording (guitar) I used to read about UNIX Shell Programming and Ruby
<HQRaja> mrpink57: That'd be ideal, yeah!
<Jimmy_Kash> Is there a command I can run to delete all files older than todays date?
<mrpink57> atc3030: I would look into doing it through command line via cp
<atc3030> but then it doesnt show up in the ipod
<disismyname> YEAH!! MIXAEL HAZE's "Rigid Flow of Life" finally out now!!!
<disismyname> http://soundcloud.com/mixaelhaze/rigid-flow-of-life
<mrpink57> atc3030: what do you mean?  it would just copy the files into a directory on your desktop
<atc3030> what do you mean?
<atc3030> i have over 2000 artists
<mrpink57> atc3030: when you plug in the ipod you would just do something like cp /media/ipod/... ~/music
<l1nr007> Hi, how can I use wget to download a remote file to particular local folder ?
<atc3030> no i want to go from computer onto the ipod
<mrpink57> l1nr007: cd into the folder
<Fezzler> -
<atc3030> reverse of what you are thinking
<mrpink57> atc3030: then just reverse the command
<frozenbaby> Heya, not really used to Ubuntu but I'm on 10.04 logged in under user1.. just trying to get some env variables added to /home/user1/.bashrc but they do not seem to be taking when I check env even after re-logging. What could I be doing wrong?
<idlemind324> I'm looking for recommendations for what I should use for file sharing on an all Linux network. SSH (SFTP/SCP) or NFS v4
<mrpink57> atc3030: or do it in smaller batches through your music program
<atc3030> ill look into it then. i wish i could put ipod linux on it
<l1nr007> mrpink57, in fact i'm going to use it in a bash script.. isn't there any other way to do it... like passing a parameter to wget or something
<mrpink57> atc3030: I have about 200g of music and it will choke most programs
<nevyn> idlemind324: do you have common uid/usernames and central authentication?
<atc3030> it sux
<HQRaja> iDevices don't allow direct access to music stored on them through file managers etc. if I recall correctly
<Fezzler> mrpink57> Thanks again man, headed over to opensourcemusicians
<mrpink57> l1nr007: I would check the man page on wget
<HQRaja> You have to do it through some music management program, unless I'm wrong
<idlemind324> nevyn: i'm intending to do ldap (or possibly a product built on ldap like fedora directory service)
<idlemind324> nevyn: so yes centralized usernames / uid's
<mrpink57> HQRaja: can't you open a ipod like a drive in linux?
<nevyn> idlemind324: if it's a single authentication zone with common trust between all devices then I'd go nfsv4 or possibly v3 (it's faster)
<ActionParsnip> mrpink57: install ifuse
<mrpink57> ActionParsnip: that will allow the ipod to be seen as a drive?
<idlemind324> nevyn: do you have a good resource for understanding the changes in nfs v4? I know acl's were implemented or at least more directly. do i still need underlying acl's set? like ntfs perms + smb/share perms in windows?
<HQRaja> mrpink57: Never owned any Apple hardware but as far as I know, you can mount them as drives on Windows (and on other operating systems too) but you get access only to store/retrieve data...the music is kept separately
<ActionParsnip> mrpink57: afaik, I don't buy apple crud
<mrpink57> HQRaja: I understand now.  Gee that makes Apple sound very windowsey
<ActionParsnip> !info ifuse
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<mrpink57> ActionParsnip: it's for terrorists
<HQRaja> The music *has* to be managed through iTunes or some other music management software that's compatible...and music files copied through such software don't even show up in USB device mode
<ActionParsnip> mrpink57: it's ffor isheep :)
<mrpink57> well glad I use Sandisk
<HQRaja> Heh
<mrpink57> built in vorbis support
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: can't banshee / rhythmnbox / amarok talk to it?
<ActionParsnip> mrpink57: nice
<HQRaja> I use my Android phone with a 16GB card...all the music I need to carry around is ~3GB...only what I absolutely must have with me.
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, *hugs* good to see you :)
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: howdy pardener :)
<wookienz> hi, wheni try and log out of the cli somtimes i get the "there are stopped jobs" what does this mean and should i correct it before i do actually log out?
<chalcedony> :)
<HQRaja> Don't see the point in carrying around tens of GBs of music
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: Yup such software can
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: same here, LG Optimus :)
<Kimble> Anyone running a local ntp server on their network?
<HQRaja> Optimus is neat
<mrpink57> my 200gb of FLAC converted to vorbis is 17gb lol
<HQRaja> I'm still using an HTC HD2
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: screen is hard for ircing on, otherwiseits sweet
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: nice
<HQRaja> Running Android 2.3.7 on it
<chalcedony> can someone please remind me how to reset the wifi pass?
<ActionParsnip> only 2.1 here, its a 256k ROM chip and 2.2 and up are 512K images
<Kimble> wookienz: It means you started a command in the CLI, then stopped it (ctrl C perhaps), and when you try to quit that shell it warns you you've jobs you stopped earlier, and ifyou quit the shell the processes and their data will be lost.
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: just remove the network in network manager and the pass will be forgotten
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: Try MIUI, if it's available for your phone.
<HQRaja> And you must have meant 256M and not k
<Fallacy> Is there any way to mark an exception after an asterisk?
<HQRaja> Isn't Optimus that newer one by LG BTW? 1GHz processor and neat specs etc?
<Kimble> I've given my ntpd 15 minutes to sync, but still no sync is recorded in syslog.  I have 5 server in the conf, my internet is definitely up.  Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: GT540 LG
<Jimmy_Kash> Is there a command I can run to delete all files older than todays date?
<Fallacy> Have you checked the rm manual?
<Jimmy_Kash> nop, thought I would ask here
<idlemind324> kimble: i do. anyone with a windows domain controller does
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: Oh OK...I just looked it up...yup its got limited internal storage...not enough for big ROMs
<Kimble> Jimmy_Kash: I think it's polite and expedient to check the manual first for such questions.
<idlemind324> kimble: most ppl just sync to an existing ntp server on the web though if it's just workstations on the network
<Jimmy_Kash> Kimble: Sorry mate I just thought if someone knew they could help.  A simple no is okay :)
<mrpink57> Jimmy_Kash: I have a feeling a script it going to be needed to do that, and with having the option with just rm could be dangerous.
<idlemind324> jimmy_kash it wouldn't be terribly hard. you'll have to pipe the results from find into a rm command
<Jimmy_Kash> mrpink57: thanks.  Yeah I figuired, hence asking here first for peoples feedback
<idlemind324> jimmy_kash so either a script or a very clever one liner
<Fallacy> So... anyone know how to choose all with an asterisk (*) bar something? Like choosing all the files in a folder except cats.txt.
<HQRaja> Heh rm reminds me of a disaster I once had
<Kimble> idlemind324: but that's the thing. I've set my laptop to sync with 5 UK servers, but 20 minutes later I'm still not getting a log message indicating sync.
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: runs well, got GOlauncherEX on it, works well
<mrpink57> Fallacy: do they have similar names the files you want to delete or see?
<idlemind324> kimble: any firewall on the pc/server or firewall blocking ntp traffic?
<nevyn> idlemind324: not really. sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Fallacy: ls | grep -v cats.txt    will list the files, you can then execute something on those files
<HQRaja> Years back, when I was an early teenager and had Windows 98 as my main OS, I installed Red Hat on another partition
<Fallacy> No. I just want to use rsync to back up all the files in a folder except for one folder.
<HQRaja> After a while, I got tired of it and decided to remove it using rm -rf /*
<Kimble> idlemind324: not an outgoing firewall, no. Incoming, sure, but it's an outgoing request.
<ActionParsnip> Fallacy: rsync has a --ignore switch, check the man page
<mrpink57> Fallacy: I am lazy so I would probably just move the cats.txt file somewhere else
<idlemind324> kimble: do you see the request ever being sent either in the logs or by a packet sniffer?
<HQRaja> I was thinking it'll be all fine because my windows partition and personal data partitions weer separate but guess what?
<sealtrip> I found an error in /var/log/auth.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/760006/ after every login. please help if you can?
<HQRaja> my personal data partition was mounted as /mydata when I did rm -rf /*
<idlemind324> jimmy_kash just out of curiosity what files are you looking to delete? files created, modified or accessed after a certain date / time?
<Kimble> idlemind324: I'm looking at syslog. I get 6 "Listen normally" messages, an ntp_io descriptors mess, and a proto: precision message. That's all.
<jtokarchuk> HQRaja: Ouch.
<idlemind324> kimble if you do a: ntpdate -q
<idlemind324> kimble do you get a result or anything?
<Kimble> Aha, that says, "no servers can be used, exiting."
<idlemind324> hmm
<mrpink57> Fallacy: could try *[!cats]
<Kimble> That is odd. ntpd is definitely running. My net is up. The servers were all taken from ntp.org.
<idlemind324> kimble: ntpdate -q ntp.ubuntu.com
<Fallacy> mrpink57: Hm, okay.
<idlemind324> kimble: does that give you a date (just want to eliminate any network troubles first)
<Kimble> I get the following response: 5 Dec 02:21:40 ntpdate[4273]: adjust time server 91.189.94.4 offset -0.001818 sec
<godofmischief> I screwed up compiz to the point that it was crashing the xserver, so i uninstalled it and resintalled it.  Things are fine now execept my option to login with 3d unity no longer exists.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> godofmischief: try reinstalling unity package
<godofmischief> ActionParsnip, sounds good, what's the easiest way to do that?
<ActionParsnip> godofmischief: however you feel most comfortable
<idlemind324> kimble: so something is up with your /etc/ntp.conf file
<idlemind324> or ntpd isn't running
<Kimble> oh. aha. ok. I'll revert to the original conf file, and restart the server. brb
<godofmischief> ActionParsnip, lol, that's so helpful it hurts, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> godofmischief: sudo apt-get --reinstall install unity     is one way, but I use a lot of CLI
<godofmischief> ActionParsnip, linux doesn't really like n00bish hacking away at thing blindly I thought there might be a preferred method to remedy this that won't cause further issues
<krispaul> How i do disable the guest account?
<krispaul> Hello btw
<ActionParsnip> godofmischief: its just a package so any way is fine as long as the result is reached
<godofmischief> ActionParsnip,  it tells me the newest version is already installed and in my package manager i only see the 2d panel listed
<idlemind324> Jimmy_Kash: you can use find to solve your issue like this: find <directory to search/remove files in> -atime NdaysAgo -type f -delete so to delete all files that were accessed within 2 days in say my test directory under my home I would run this command: find ~/Test -atime 2 -type f -delete
<Kimble> BRB. My cat just had an epileptic seizure. No joke.
<Fallacy> So, would this work as a cron job? "30 2 * * * root cd /var/www && rsync -av *[!backups] | gzip > /var/www/backups/webcontent/`date '+%m-%d-%Y'`.zip"
<ActionParsnip> krispaul: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<idlemind324> kimble: less beer for the cat bud
<ActionParsnip> godofmischief: add the option:  --reinstall
<A|i3N> What's the easiest way to convert either from PSD or Postscript to a PDF file?
<idlemind324> Ali3N: ps2pdf
<godofmischief> ActionParsnip, thank you brvb
<krispaul> ActionParsnip, much thanks !
<ActionParsnip> krispaul: np man
<godofmischief> ActionParsnip, that is wierd after adding --reinstall now it no longer even says unity at the login options, i have Ubuntu, and ubuntu 2d the regular ubuntu login loads no shell really lolcat
<lolcat> ?
<lolcat> godofmischief: Why highligth me?
<godofmischief> lolcat acident tab autocomplete for nick
<godofmischief> your nick is part of a standard "lol" im sure that cant' be the first time that has ever happend
<lolcat> godofmischief: No, unfortnuatly it isnt. I am in over 300 channels. People talk about "lolcats" and whatnot all the time -.-"
<godofmischief> lolcat, im in no way surprised, idk what to say about that other then that.  Sorry you have a nick that be so commonly accidently alerted to you i suppose
<godofmischief> lolcat, 300 channels tho seriously? wow, what do you do in 300 channels ?
<lolcat> godofmischief: I accept your appology, but we must not get offtopic here. If you want to inquire about me or my irc habbits please take it to some other channel I'm in or PM. /whois will reveal like 120 channels you can choose from.
<JTWU> Hi all
<jasonmchrist0s> strangers at my doorstep hiding like goons pray for me in the name of Jesus Christ
<jasonmchrist0s> have to go
<brightspark>  
<JTWU> jno one is talking?
<Kimble> idlemind324: Hi. I've moved my modified conf file out and replaced it with the unmodified default file. I've restarted ntpd, and run the ntpdate -q command again. It gives much the same response as the last one. :/
<Guest68319> ciao
<Guest68319> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<idlemind324> kimble: have you started the NTP service?
<idlemind324> kimble: /etc/init.d/ntpd start or restart?
<xangua> why does he ever do the same¿¿ over and over again¿¿! o_O he says ciao and do the !list factoid :/
<enav> hi how can i edit the groups on the alst ubuntu
<enav> cant find the option in the config panel
<Kimble> idlemind324: I don't actually have an /etc/init.d/ntpd - i have init.d/ntp only. but ps aux lists /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -g -u 108:116 running under the ntp user right now.
<idlemind324> kimble: ahh k it's just ntp wasn't sure off the top of my head
<Kimble> fair question tho. the tutorial I followed on Ubuntu.com tells you to install package "ntpd", which doesn't exist - just ntp. So you're not alone. Or was something changed recently?
<mrpink57> Kimble: I think ntpd is the daemon for ntp
<idlemind324> kimble: i'm booting up a test server atm so i can look @ the configs / log entries. you're running 11.10 server?
<Kimble> idlemind324: yes. Kernel 3.0.0-13
<idlemind324> kimble: k i'll have an 11.10 vm up in a jiffy
<mrpink57> Kimble: doing ntpd -q would sync
<Kimble> cool, thanks :)
<rodayo> Does anyone know how to clear your entire ARP cache?
<zoqaeski> How is the content on the Ubuntu ISO organised? I want to dual-boot a USB stick so it has both an Arch Linux and Ubuntu live CD. The Arch one works fine, but I have no idea what to copy to where to get the Ubuntu one working
<rodayo> I've tried a few different methods: ip neigh flush all. But running "arp" still displays a full table except the HWAddress column is all "(incomplete)"
<Kimble> mrpink57: perhaps it does, but the point is that ntpd is supposed to do all this automatically, but there seems to be an error somewhere.
<manrique_> I don't know what had happened exactly, but there is a chat different from this, with different windows and with each private conversation in a separate window. How do i get to that chat?
<mrpink57> Kimble: I'm not suggesting anything like that I am just agreeing about it saying to install ntpd which is wrong
<Kimble> ah, I see. gotcha. You didn't make that clear :)
<manrique_> mrpink57 are you talking to manrique_?
<w0_> http://urlpaste.com/UK409Ino -- found this in today's news.  I'm not sure what to make of it, how to install fix?  mch thx
<idlemind324> w0_ run software update
<w0_> sudo idlemind324: sudo apt-get update ??
<mrpink57> manrique_: that would be a query aka a pm
<w0_> not trying to sudo YOU whoops
<idlemind324> w0_ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mrpink57> manrique_: I was not talking to you I was speaking to Kimble
<w0_> hah
<Anarhist> hello, i have a conundrum with the permissions, i am trying to make a directory non-executable, but its child should still be with +x, http://pastebin.com/SQu5zCuP
<w0_> idlemind324: excellent.  thank you =)
<manrique_> thank's, mrpink57
<idlemind324> anarhist: chmod 666 <directory>; chmod -R +x <directory>/*
<Anarhist> idlemind324, i thought about it: drwxr-xr-x 2 volodya volodya 4096 2011-12-05 06:49 path2
<idlemind324> kimble: haven't forgotten. vm is installing atm
<Anarhist> idlemind324, it's already executable
<manrique_> could anyone answer how do I get to a special chat where each private conversation is in a separate window and stuff like that? I'm sure I had used it tonight+
<Kimble> idlemind324: I'm not rushing you :)  Appreciate the assist :)
<idlemind324> anarhist the chmod 666 on the directory should alter it to rw-rw-rw-
<w0_> idlemind324: wait ... will sudo apt-get update or upgrade well. upgrade my distro?  I need to keep it at 1.04 -- ??
<w0_> 10.04 rather
<idlemind324> w0_ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would upgrade your major version
<mrpink57> manrique_: that would be a query aka pm so /q personsusername
<Anarhist> idlemind324, but then i will be unable to change into it
<w0_> aha
<Anarhist> idlemind324, i mean others won't be able to
<w0_> idlemind324: thank you
<idlemind324> w0_ apt-get update ... updates the list of of updates available, upgrade actually updates those packages
<manrique_> what you mean?
<w0_> neato
<the20yrlaptop> Having trouble getting a USB live install to work , just downloaded the ISO and used the tool from windows to save it or whatever, anyways after restarting & booting from USB , ubutnu says it's loading, plays the start music then continues to keep the loading screen , although displaying the mouse pointer which is sluggish
<mrpink57> manrique_: you want to talk to one specific person is what I assume you are asking for in a separate window from this?
<idlemind324> anarhist you want the directory to have what perms?
<idlemind324> anarhist user: rw? group: rw? all: none?
<Anarhist> idlemind324, i want some user to be able to change into the subdir, but not into the dir
<manrique_> yes, and conversations in that channel are quite different
<mrpink57> manrique_: may i query you?
<idlemind324> anarhist so you want all users to have read then
<idlemind324> chmod 664 <directory)
<manrique_> yes
<the20yrlaptop> Any ideas?
<Anarhist> idlemind324, still "permission denied"
<Anarhist> q; -(=
<idlemind324> the chmod command or the actual cd command?
<Anarhist> idlemind324, the cd command, the cd into the child dir
<Anarhist> idlemind324, i'm thinking it's some ubuntu specific protection or something
<Jordan_U> the20yrlaptop: What version of Ubuntu? How much RAM do you have?
<the20yrlaptop> 3b of  ram   , whatever the newest build of ubuntu is
<idlemind324> anarhist: i tried it on my pc
<Anarhist> idlemind324, i just got an answer on #linux
<idlemind324> r = perms to get in the directory and list contents
<the20yrlaptop> I guess the newest version is 11.10
<Anarhist> for the benefit of others the answer is that you can't do that properly, because +x is needed to traverse
<idlemind324> ahh
<Jordan_U> the20yrlaptop: Have you verified that the CD burned correctly? You can do so from the boot menu (which you can get to by pressing any key within the first 5 seconds of boot).
<the20yrlaptop> How do I verify ? I assume you mean the boot screen for ubuntu?
<mrpink57> the20yrlaptop: yes from the boot up of the live cd
<the20yrlaptop> ok, and a menu will come up?
<the20yrlaptop> Jordan , how do I verify the installation was done right?
<lao> anyone now how to disable guest session in 11.10 I know it is in lightdm
<kiencs> k onda a todos
<jtokarchuk> lao: sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, add allow-guest=false to the bottom
<lao> thanks a million
<jtokarchuk> lao: you're welcome
<MonkeyZazu> hep me!
<MonkeyZazu> can anyone hep me?
<jtokarchuk> MonkeyZazu: What's up?
<MonkeyZazu> i need to know how to record my desktop
<MonkeyZazu> with sound
<MonkeyZazu> in gnome3
<MonkeyZazu> can u hep me?
<zizoo> Hey, does anyone know of a good program for Ubuntu that I can use to log what programs I have open and what window is in focus? Or a better channel on which to ask this question?
<kiencs> alguien habla español?
<sandyd> MonkeyZazu: gtk-recordmydesktop
<MonkeyZazu> sandyd, that crashed on me
<sandyd> MonkeyZazu: qt-recordmydesktop then
<MonkeyZazu> it made my panels disappear and i had to restart
<MonkeyZazu> qt-recordmydesktop?
<MonkeyZazu> is this wat u use?
<zizoo> (Or, for that matter, if there is a guide to support IRC channels I can look at, if this is not the right place for that question.)
<sandyd> MonkeyZazu: same, except that it uses QT instad of GTK.
<jtokarchuk> MonkeyZazu: I think it's listed as just recordmydesktop in the 11.10 software centre
<jtokarchuk> er, didn't read above, use the qt
<MonkeyZazu> and the qt will work?
<MonkeyZazu> let me try, one sec
<jtokarchuk> there's one way to find out
<sandyd> MonkeyZazu: If it doesn't, use ffmpeg x11grab
<jtokarchuk> zizoo: For what use?
<MonkeyZazu> do you guys know the keyboard combo for gnome3?
<MonkeyZazu> shift-ctrl-aly-r
<psychx-> Anyone have any experience setting up Ventrilo in Wine? I installed it and can connect to servers, but my sound isn't working properly. It makes a sound initially when I connect to a server, but then nothing else happens - seems like its crashing the sound or something.
<zizoo> Logging what I use my computer for, so I can improve my own productivity.
<MonkeyZazu> psychx, you should go to youtube and look up linuxspatry
<psychx-> ok
<MonkeyZazu> he said he was going to do a tutorial on that
<AdminSetup> Hi....Where can I get help of IDJC ? is there Any specific channel ???
<Braden`> Hello
<MonkeyZazu> what is idjc?
<Braden`> Is it possible to install gnome2?
<Braden`> The default window manager runs like crap
<zizoo> As it stands, I slack off a lot, but I don't really know -how much-. I think if I knew, the numbers would shock me into doing something about it, and give me a metric to set goals by.
<jtokarchuk> Braden`,: Did you try unity2d?
<zizoo> But spending all the time tracking what I'm doing manually is distracting and time-consuming.
<Braden`> Oh.  How do I install that?
<MonkeyZazu> you should switch to linux mint 12
<MonkeyZazu> it uses mate
<MonkeyZazu> kinda like gnome2
<Braden`> install the apt package and then uninstall unity3d?
<sandyd> Braden': its selectable at login screen
<sandyd>  * Braden`: its selectable at login screen
<psychx-> MonkeyZazu: Doesn't look like he's done it yet.
<Braden`> I don't get the login screen
<Braden`> I always have to use startx for some reason
<jtokarchuk> zizoo: that would probably have to be written. Shouldn't be too difficult
<jtokarchuk> zizoo: think you just gave me an idea for my first ubuntu program
<MonkeyZazu> psychx, he said he was going to do it, probly a week or so
<MonkeyZazu> and if he hasn't done it yet, look for other youtubers that have
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyZazu: could switch to xfce, it looks and smells like gnome2
<MonkeyZazu> i don't hate xfce, but it is not gnome
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: Gnome2 is dead
<zizoo> Haha, what, you want to write it for me? xD... Let me know how it goes, but also, can you tell me what language I would have to work in to write such a program for Ubuntu? Hell, could I make it as a shell script, using the ps command?
 * jtokarchuk gasps
<MonkeyZazu> dead my ass!!!!
<MonkeyZazu> gnome2 is still living
<the20yrlaptop> How do I do a file integrity check for a USB drive install? There isn't  option like there is for a live CD?
<MonkeyZazu> red hats uses gnome2
 * OerHeks agrees with ActionParsnip 
<MonkeyZazu> the20yrlaptop: go to terminal and use md5checksum
<MonkeyZazu> i think
<MonkeyZazu> or apropos md5 and see what you get
<the20yrlaptop> Can't get into terminal , or at least I haven't figured out how to
<zizoo> I'm not -too- familiar with languages other than Java and C at present, but I could learn for something like this. Oh wait though, darn. Window -focus- would be harder than just "ps", wouldn't it? ._.;
<jtokarchuk> the20yrlaptop, CTRL + ALT + T
<robin0800> ! notunity | MonkeyZazu
<ubottu> MonkeyZazu: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<the20yrlaptop> What command would I then use?
<jtokarchuk> zizoo: check pm
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyZazu: the gnome team are not developing Gnome2 any more, Lucid uses it Gnome2 toom, but no bug fixes upstream will happen
<MonkeyZazu> gnome2 is still being worked with though, it is not dead. I think some arch guys have taking it up and making it into mate or something
<Kimble> idlemind324: hey, really sorry, it's v early where I am so I think I'm going to log out.  Thanks for helping as much as you did.  I'll try to catch you online tomorrow?
<the20yrlaptop> i know there was a terminal command I could use to fix a broken install of Ubuntu in the past...
<idlemind324> kimble: sure! i kind of lost track of that sorry. finishing the install now. i'll play w/it a bit and try to catch up w/you tomorrow
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kimble> the20yrlaptop: sudo apt-get check
<ActionParsnip> the20yrlaptop: sudo apt-get -f install
<Kimble> idlemind324: thanks :) Bye.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyZazu: thats not developed by the official gnome team though, there is a difference
<sprinklz> i cant decide on this question: Which of the following would you use to represent airline flights between cities?       list , stack , queue, binary search tree, graph
<jtokarchuk> sprinklz: that sounds like a homework assignment
<w0_> uhm .. I've got a red circle with a white minux sign on my upper left .. I click it and it dosn't show
<w0_> nm meant to clear not paste ..
<w0_> however I do need to know how to remove the repository that casued theproblem I \
<w0_> hope that makes sense .. anyone?
<psychx-> what is the shortcut to the system32 directory in windows? %SYSTEM% or %SYSTEM32% ?
<vagothcpp> hey, I am trying to get APTonCD from sourceforge but cannot retrieve it, would someone be willing to try http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/download.html to help me determine if its is client-side
<sprinklz> jtokarchuk: it is and ive been pouring over it for about a half hour and i cant decide i think its queue
<sprinklz> jtokarchuk: read all the pages for each term listed in teh glossary but cant decide
<MonkeyZazu> c u guys l8r
<sandyd> vagothcpp: just run apt-get install aptoncd
<jtokarchuk> sprinklz, I tend to agree, a queue seems proper
<ActionParsnip> psychx-: ask in ##windows for windows support
<w0_> nm I'll figure this out.
<w0_> ho ho ho
<psychx-> yeah
<psychx-> im doing that now
<psychx-> just thought someone might know
<sprinklz> jtokarchuk: yea its just i see the question as how do i say thi....  far removed from programming
<ActionParsnip> psychx-: i do know, its just not discussed here
<jtokarchuk> psychx-,: %11%
<jtokarchuk> ActionParsnip, sorry.
<psychx-> lol
<psychx-> unfortunately, it is now
<jtokarchuk> Still have remnants of my Windows days x.x
<psychx-> if i was running windows i would have just checked myself, but i already got my answer
<psychx-> which was faster than arguing about it
<Hashish> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<negre> hey
<negre> guys
<negre> i need help
<glitchd_> can someone tell me if they can download from my server?
<glitchd_> 173.175.90.202:7000
<negre> can someone help me with my ubuntu it is shit
<negre> please
<nigra> y do u need help
<ActionParsnip> glitchd_: which protocol?
<jtokarchuk> negre, LAnguage
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, protocol?
<negre> jtokarchuk:
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, what do u mena?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd_: FTP, SFTP, HTTP?
<negre> u think i shit a
<negre> fuck
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, ohhh....http i believe
<negre> i need help with this bullshit nigger linux
<negre> ubuntu
<vagothcpp> glitchd_, format for which packets must adhere
<negre> i just installed nigger buntu on my computer
<psychx-> negre: To be honest, nobody is going to help you.
<negre> and its so shti
<glitchd_> http://173.175.90.202:7000/
<webchat_770375> hello
<Hashish> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<webchat_770375> ugh, no one talks
<DonaldDick> ---------------------->)
<glitchd_> webchat_770375, ?
<psychx-> webchat_770375: Why would you assume that?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd_: yeah I see a tonne of files
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, awesome thank you, were u able ot download a file?
<DonaldDick> 8>)
<ActionParsnip> glitchd_: Twista-The_Perfect_Storm-2010-H3X
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, awesomeness
<jtokarchuk> uh oh
<Hashish> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<psychx-> glitchd_: Works for me.
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, u have no idea how long ive been trying to get someone to just do that simple task
<webchat_770375> does any one run the ics evervolv rom?
<glitchd_> psychx-, thank you also
<jtokarchuk> Hashish, there are better ways to advertise your blog. Try Technorati.
<webchat_770375> does any one run the ics evervolv rom?
<webchat_770375> does any one run the ics evervolv rom?
<webchat_770375> does any one run the ics evervolv rom?
<webchat_770375> does any one run the ics evervolv rom?
<webchat_770375> does any one run the ics evervolv rom?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd_: i'm using links2 so it's a bit harder, let me use my phone
<webchat_770375> does any one run the ics evervolv rom?
<glitchd_> lol i have no idea what links2 is
<webchat_770375> does any one run the ics evervolv rom?
<Flannel> webchat_770375: Please stop that.
<sandyd> glitchd_:terminal browser
<sandyd> glitchd_:allows you to browse the web in your terminal
<jtokarchuk> when it rains, it pours apparently.
<glitchd_> sandyd, thats what came up?
<webchat_770375> flannel
<mrpink57> webchat_770375: isn't that a android thing
<glitchd_> sandyd, ohhhhh
<glitchd_> sandyd, thank you for the explanation
<sandyd> glitchd_:your welcome
<webchat_770375> oh sorry, and yea its an android thing. am i in the wrong place
<glitchd_> webchat_770375, what is ics evervolv rom?
<glitchd_> webchat_770375, lol ok bye
<webchat_770375> ice cream sandwhich for htc evo 4g
<glitchd_> webchat_770375, yes u are, this is an linux ubuntu room
<webchat_770375> ok by
<jtokarchuk> that was... surreal.
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, sandyd, well feel free to download any music u want from my server
<ActionParsnip> glitchd_: works well
<glitchd_> sandyd, well feel free to download any music u want from my server
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, thank you thank you
<ActionParsnip> glitchd_: I have buddies with SFTP servers with gazillions of files dude ;) thanks for the offer though :)
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, is actually an all in one lightweight server i found on the net over the last few days
<ActionParsnip> glitchd_: wtg man, nice to get the gold :)
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, right on
<glitchd_> if u like, i could send u a copy of the rar package that contains the server
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, or at least point u to where i found it
<ActionParsnip> glitchd_: now you gotta secure it or anyone scanning you will see the service and either leech or attck
<ActionParsnip> glitchd_: i use SFTP, it inherent in openssh-server :)
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, 1 i dont know how, 2 i dont run it all the time
<ActionParsnip> glitchd_: could hit the forum and write a how to, share the knowledge
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, thats the thing, the only this i had to 2 was forward a port in my router and bam it worked like  charm. no other setup of any kind
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, the entire server was contained in a rar file
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, i jus extracted it, forwarded a port, and it was working
<ActionParsnip> glitchd_: nice and easy
<Chotaz> Hey guys, is it adviced to have a massive storage rack attached to your ubuntu workstation/homecomputer?
<jtokarchuk> Chotaz: Come again?
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, i know i asked already, but would u like a copy of the .rar that i downloaded with the server in it?
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, its small and nice to have
<Chotaz> jtokarchuk,  I want to mount a rig with disks for storage, and I want this rig to be attached to my workstation/home computer, is ubuntu a good Os for it?
<jtokarchuk> Chotaz,  in an array? Ubuntu won't care if it's a hardware array, ubuntu will work just fine. What will it be used for?
<shadizzle> hello
<psychx-> Is there a WINE channel?
<Chotaz> jtokarchuk, I'm an analogic large scale photographer and I need to store my digis somewhere.
<atdiehm_lappy> neither banshee nor rhythmbox seem to be able to write to my nano, is there a better program to try and get this working with?
<ActionParsnip> psychx-: #winehq
<jtokarchuk> Chotaz, I would probably use a QNAP or some sort of NAS device
<psychx-> ty
<xangua> tried gtkpod atdiehm_ '
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: should be fine
<xangua> ¿
<jtokarchuk> Chotaz, but yes, when configured, Ubuntu will be fine
<glitchd_> ActionParsnip, how was the speed downloading from my server?
<atdiehm_lappy> xangua, so is it a known issue then? something about newer ipods that none are syncing with the default apps?
<psychx-> glitchd_: I'm maxing out at about 109kB/s.
<xangua> wouldn't know atdiehm_ , i don't use devices that don't want to be used with other than appe's ;)
<psychx-> glitchd_: But, I can download upwards of 5MB/s or more. (40mbit/s connection)
<glitchd_> SEND ActionParsnip c:\users\glitchd\hfs\server backup\hfs.exe
<glitchd_> SEND ActionParsnip c:\users\glitchd\hfs\server /backup\hfs.exe
<glitchd_> hmm i dont think that worked
<glitchd_> psychx-, thats probably because it coming from my laptop, not an actual dedeicated server
<glitchd_> psychx-, unless thats a good speed i mean
<psychx-> glitchd_: Yeah, it is a fine speed. But, most dedicated servers or torrents would be faster - but at least your server seems stable.
<glitchd_> psychx-, indeed, and its awesome because the server was self contained in a rar file. i didnt have to set anything up besides forwarding a port for it
<atdiehm_lappy> xangua, just makes me wonder... I push ubuntu on a lot of people, and I wasn't aware of problems with ipod syncing... which would make me be a little more careful with who I push ubuntu on...
<Northwoods> how to run windows form ubuntu ?
<Northwoods> from*
<glitchd_> atdiehm_home, im pretty sure u can install itunes in wine and it would work..?
<glitchd_> Northwoods, in a vm
<Northwoods> does it work good , glitchd_  ?
<atdiehm_lappy> glitchd_, ya know... I've never actually used a machine this fast... so I've never used wine for anything serious... that might be an option....
<glitchd_> good enough, i mean u can set everything in it, meaning like the ram allocated to the vm and everything
<adam_> lous
<panshi> hello
<panshi> anybody home ?
<xangua> i am on my home :3
<is_derek> Hi Panshi
<xangua> not on yours ;)
<panshi> Hey body
<panshi> Hey body
<panshi> HI,is_derek
<is_derek> My first time on IRC
<panshi> Me too
<shadizzle> same here
<is_derek> I am using Empathy... you?
<is_derek> What client are you using?
<panshi> first time
<shadizzle> xchat
<panshi> xchat
<panshi> Where are from?
<is_derek> California
<is_derek> You?
<shadizzle> IL
<panshi> China
<nevyn> irssi > *
<panshi> Welcome to China
<is_derek> lol, thanks
<is_derek> Welcome to California
<panshi> I'm in HangZhou of China
<Jordan_U> !ot | panshi
<panshi> HangZhou is very beautiful!
<ubottu> panshi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<panshi> Not at all
<panshi> ubottu:Can you speak Chinese?
<ubottu> panshi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jeFalaO> Hello
<jeFalaO> any ubuntu experts here?
<panshi> yes
<jeFalaO> good
<glitchd_> jeFalaO, whats the problem?
<jeFalaO> can you help me, I think it's probably too complicated but i hope you can help
<jeFalaO> i know ubuntu isnt windows
<jeFalaO> but i really want to use MS Paint
<jeFalaO> i dont knwo how to install an exe in ubuntu though
<panshi> wine
<shadizzle> wine
<EvilResistance> jeFalaO:  MS Paint wont install in Ubuntu no matter how hard you try, even with wine.
<EvilResistance> just sayin
<jeFalaO> i just try copy from my usb but it doesnt work
<EvilResistance> (I tried)
<jeFalaO> why not
<jeFalaO> what about microsoft excel
<EvilResistance> some error about missing critical files that you cant get without a windows operating system
<jeFalaO> i want to install ms office too because i dont like notepad in ubuntu
<shadizzle> its M$
<jeFalaO> there has to be a way
<Lucifer_DaGreat> I had ms office10 working under wine, I just told it to use native dlls
<panshi> you must load the usb
<jeFalaO> i thought ubuntu is open source which means you can get anything to work
<is_derek> Has anyone heard of problems with laptop touchpads?  Mine periodically seems to stop working.  Logging out and back in clears it up, so  I don't think it is hardware... I am on 11.10
<jeFalaO> ok so i installed wine with package manger
<panshi> and ?
<jeFalaO> how do i get the exe from usb onto wine
<panshi> load it
<jeFalaO> with what?
<jeFalaO> i dont know command prompt commants
<xangua> !appdb | jeFalaO
<idlemind324> jeFalaO is it just one .exe file you're trying to run?
<ubottu> jeFalaO: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jeFalaO> idlemind324: yes it is paint.exe
<jeFalaO> ms paint
<panshi> mount
<idlemind324> jeFalaO do you know the path to your USB drive?
<jeFalaO> it is the G: on windows so is that it
<jeFalaO> ?
<idlemind324> jeFalaO /media/DriveName
<jeFalaO> and where do i put that
<idlemind324> jeFalaO do you know how to open terminal?
<jeFalaO> accessories?
<idlemind324> jeFalaO you on 10.04?
<panshi> mkdir /mnt/usb
<jeFalaO> oh i mount in wine ok hold on
<idlemind324> jeFalaO no silly
<luis_> Hi everyone
<jeFalaO> I tried wine mount /dev/sdc and got ' wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\mount.exe": Module not found'
<panshi> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1/mnt/usb
<idlemind324> jeFalaO run this in terminal ls /media
<Detergentizer> hi.
<idlemind324> jeFalaO your usb drive should auto mount so no need to mount it
<jeFalaO>  /media is not a command
<Detergentizer> what is good gvim for ubuntu
<idlemind324> ls /media
<idlemind324> ^^ jeFalaO
<jeFalaO> what is that?
<jeFalaO> one i rand something like that and it erased all my files
<jeFalaO> im not dumb
<idlemind324> jeFalaO
<Besogon> Hello and good morning! Do you know how to check that specific icon is installed in the system? Or get full list of insalled icons?
<idlemind324> ls = list files
<idlemind324> rm = remove files
<panshi> Yes
<panshi> right
<jeFalaO> ok
<jeFalaO> wait i mount there
<jeFalaO> ?
<jeFalaO> hold on
<panshi> OK
<luis_> I hope somebody can help me.  I have a problem with my USB drive.  I can't get access to my UBS stora device.
<jeFalaO>  mount: can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<idlemind324> jeFalaO you shouldn't have to mount anything
<jeFalaO> luis me too but i dont think they will help much i asked just how to get an exe on my usb to ubuntu and they are telling me all these things
<jeFalaO> but i think they are just trolling me
<idlemind324> jeFalaO if you're not willing to follow instructions / advice i'm going to give up
<glitchd_> jeFalaO, exe's dont working ubuntu, unless u install wine
<jeFalaO> i am in wine
<idlemind324> 1. you need to find out the path to your exe file
<glitchd_> then whats the problem?
<jeFalaO> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdc
<jeFalaO> ???????????????
<idlemind324> 2. you need to run wine <path to exe>
<jeFalaO> what is root
<idlemind324> you don't need to mount anything ... it will auto mount the usb for you
<panshi> jeFalaO:you can download a .exe from internet
<luis_> ok Jefala0
<idlemind324> so open terminal type ls /media
<idlemind324> with the usb plugged in
<idlemind324> tell me what it says
<jeFalaO> im reading this thing on google it says i need root
<jeFalaO> says type "su" to get root
<idlemind324> either read google or read something from me ... both is only going to confuse you
<jeFalaO> so i do and it says i cant
<VIPER-II> hey ActionParnsnip... you.. can we have a talk in private?
<jeFalaO> doesnt work
<panshi> what's the password of root ?
<xangua> sounds like you need to slow down
<idlemind324> you don't need root and you don't need to mount anything
<xangua> (22:28:40) xangua: sounds like you need to slow down jeFalaO
<Braden`> "Its a secret to everybody."
<Besogon> jeFalaO: su won't work in default configuration in ubuntu
<panshi> do you know?
<xangua> there is no root password on ubuntu panshi
<xangua> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Besogon> jeFalaO: use "sudo"
<Besogon> instead
<jeFalaO> no
<jeFalaO> i want root
<jeFalaO> just tell me how
<xangua> jeFalaO: you don't
<glitchd_> sudo su
<jeFalaO> listen im not dumb
<Baktun13-desktop> jeFalaO type sudo -i
<idlemind324> glitchd_ you're only confusing him
<jeFalaO> just tell me how to install root
<VIPER-II> you can 'create' a new password for root using 'sudo su' or something like that
<xangua> sounds like you don't know what you want jeFalaO
<glitchd_> idlemind324, ok ill shut up then
<jtokarchuk> jeFalaO, no one is insinuating that you are, but you are unwilling to accept help
<luis_> xangua
<Besogon> jeFalaO: sudo passwd root
<xangua> !noroot | Besogon jeFalaO
<ubottu> Besogon jeFalaO: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Besogon> jeFalaO: type new password
<tash> heeeeeeelp!!!
<luis_> I can see you know more than me.
<tash> client's server went down and I'm remote, when he boots, he gets hd0,1 out of disk?
<tash> last night it was working fine.
<tash> any ideas?
<panshi> tash:what is wrong with you ?
<tash> haha
<tash> what do you mean?
<luis_> hi xangua,  there is any way I can get access to my USB storage Drive.
<idlemind324> luis_ what version of ubuntu are you using. is your usb drive plugged in?
<luis_> my ubuntu is the latest ubuntu 11.10
<luis_> I'm very new in this world.
<qcjn> hey ! How can i make that compiz works at start up in oneiric ?
<idlemind324> is the usb drive plugged in luis?
<luis_> yes
<luis_> it's my USB flash drive.
<idlemind324> ok. if you open your file browser do you see a drive on the left hand side labelled places and you see your flash drive in there?
<much13> using the new alpha. where can i toggle on the login screen to use unit 2D?
<luis_> no I can't
<luis_> some kind of way it's not mount.
<Besogon> qcjn: compiz works with Unity only. (Gnome-shell don't support it. Install gnome 2 and you will able to run compiz)
<idlemind324> luis_ i don't have unity up and running atm so i can't walk through too much with you. the next thing to check would be to look in the /media directory
<qcjn> Besogon, ok thanks
<idlemind324> see if there is a folder there
<Detergentizer> ???
<luis_> I did check that folder but nothing come up.
<Detergentizer> ????
<jeFalaO> [sudo] password for jefalao
<jeFalaO> jefalao is not in the sudoers file. The incident will be reported.
<idlemind324> jeFalaO you don't need root or sudo or anything of the nature to run an exe off an usb drive
<jeFalaO> how do i get to root
<BaW> sudo
<robin0800> Besogon: compiz can also be made to work with gnome3 classic
<jeFalaO> i just google that
<BaW> when your in terminal u type sudo commandhere
<idlemind324> jeFalaO if you must no you can obtain a root terminal by typing sudo su -
<jeFalaO> idlemind324: then how i mount it
<idlemind324> jeFalaO but i repeat to accomplish what you're doing you don't need it
<Detergentizer> hello
<Detergentizer> ??
<BaW> jeFalaO, read up on this about root and sudo commands https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<idlemind324> jeFalaO you need to execute the following command ls /media and tell me what the output
<qcjn> robin0800, would you know how ?
<jeFalaO> ls: cannot open directory /media: Permission denied
<BaW> did u do sudo?
<qcjn> robin0800, cause now i'm on gnome classic
<idlemind324> don't need sudo to run ls /media
<BaW> really? thought u did
<idlemind324> default perms on /media should be 755
<luis_> idlemind324, Do you know some good tutorial to rescue the information I have in my USB Flash Drive?
<sauvin> media
<sauvin> Grr.
<Besogon> jeFalaO: I told you already. Issue the command I wrote. Then type your password then type NEW password for root user. Then you will able to login as root with "SU" command.
<jeFalaO> jefalao is not in the sudoers file. The incident will be reported.
<idlemind324> luis_ next thing i would try would to be plug it in some other computer other than that i don't know any utils
<jeFalaO> what is perms?
<Detergentizer> hello
<idlemind324> jeFalaO permissions
<Detergentizer> i need some help
<Detergentizer> i downloaded nvidia driver
<jeFalaO> oh i need to change them?
<luis_> idlemind324 I already tried that but nothing happened.
<jtokarchuk> Detergentizer, What's up?
<sauvin> jeFalaO, are you running ubuntu, and are you the one who installed it?
<idlemind324> luis_ then your drive is probably just dead
<Besogon> jeFalaO: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/09/ubuntu-tips-how-to-login-using-su-command-su-gives-authentication-failure-error-message/
<BaW> luis_ or try another computer
<jeFalaO> sauvin: yes i just put ubantu on my computer with the windows installer
<sauvin> With the WHAT!?
<Besogon> :)
<luis_> idlemind324,  I try other computer under vista and XP and it said that I need to format my USB flash drive before using it.
<jeFalaO> luis_: yes i always format usb drive before using
<Besogon> luis_: What file system do you have on the flash drive?
<Besogon> ext3?
<Detergentizer> rwe
<Lucifer_DaGreat> I have raw on mine
<Detergentizer> hello
<luis_> Besogon, I was using it under Windows platforms.
<jeFalaO> i really just need help please im getting tired
<jeFalaO> and i need to make a pic to print out for school tomorrow
<jeFalaO> but that another thing
<jeFalaO> i cant print
<jeFalaO> from my ubuntu
<jtokarchuk> Detergentizer, What do you need? I seen that you downloaded an Nvidia driver.
<jtokarchuk> jeFalaO, have you searched askubuntu.com and the forums for your printer model?
<Detergentizer> how to kill xserver so i can install nivida driver
<_jgr> lool..
<Besogon> luis_: It could be NTFS then. If Windows can't read it don't think that there is an easy way to do it by yourself especially with Linux as NTFS is file system that was totaly developed to use with MS products only
<Lucifer_DaGreat> Detergentizer, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<jeFalaO> yes i cannot find my printer information on ubuntu website
<VIPER-II> anyone in here has some experience with the software 'fatrat' ?
<jeFalaO> but how i print to it thin?
<Detergentizer> tyanks
<jeFalaO> it just a printer
<robin0800> qcjn: edit /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions then edit gnome-classic-session
<Besogon> jeFalaO: What printer?
<ruser> quetsion about logrotate in ubuntu,  if i manually invoke the logrotate more often than it's scheduled, will the rotation happen only on schedule?
<jeFalaO> it is a Epson MX-80
<jeFalaO> i need driver?
<Lucifer_DaGreat> I have a question for all of you 'experts', why do you guys not know anything regarding linux?
<Detergentizer> that did not work
<qcjn> robin0800, ok
<jtokarchuk> Detergentizer, sudo service lightdm stop
<jdtm> ok, how do i add an application to the "open with" list
<Lucifer_DaGreat> Detergentizer, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mkquist> Detergentizer: what did you try?
<luis_> Besogon, Thanks anyway
<robin0800> qcjn: remove the second part after the ; of line 4
<jtokarchuk> Lucifer_DaGreat, if he is using 11.10, it's lightdm and CTRL + ALT _ BKSP is not enabled by default
<luis_> Besogon, I will try and maybe will get some tutorial to find the way to get the information under linux operating system
<Besogon> ok
<jeFalaO> well thanks for the help ill jsut google it
<qcjn> robin0800, meaning "notification" ?
<is_derek> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<qcjn> robin0800, this is line 4 "RequiredProviders=windowmanager;notifications;"
<Detergentizer> it fail insta
<boer> hi
<munch13> Can anyone suggest a lighter webcam app than cheese?
<Lucifer_DaGreat> camorama
<boer> I would like to have some advice on installing ubuntu
<jtokarchuk> boer: fire away!
<boer> i have an old machine and i know linux can run on machines with low memory
<munch13> Lucifer_DaGreat: cool, thanks
<lhasa> any ideas why thunar would have no icons when opened w/ gksudo  ? there's no error message (in the console at least)
<boer> is this true?
<clear`> sorta
<jtokarchuk> boer: Ubuntu has a distribution just for this. It's called Xubuntu. How low of memory are we talking?
<boer> i dunno what is in this machine but id like to install ubuntu on it
<clear`> depends on everything you have running on it, how much memory you have tc...
<boer> oh jtokarchuk that may be good
<robin0800> qcjn: note then to alter things if compiz is running you need super+alt+right click
<boer> i just want to put a useable os on it
<jtokarchuk> boer: how much RAM?
<sauvin> Boer, find out what the machine has and define for us what you want to do with it.
<boer> well i dunno its just in my closet
<boer> its a IBM Selectric II
<sauvin> Sheah.
<boer> its old but i think if i can get ubuntu on it
<jtokarchuk> oh dear
<boer> it will be workable
<Detergentizer> BBC - AtomBBC - Atom - Part 1 of 3 - The Clash of the Titans  - Part 1 of 3 - The Clash of the Titans
<sauvin> A selectric is a TYPEWRITER.
<qcjn> robin0800, what you mean to alter thing ?
<Detergentizer> the distribution-provided pre-install script failed nvidia << error message
<jtokarchuk> boer: joke? I thought the selectric was their line of typewriters
<boer> ??
<jtokarchuk> LOL
<boer> no it is definitely a computer
<boer> i think it has 512k
<sauvin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selectric
<jtokarchuk> everything I look up has it listed as a typewriter. Even the Selectric II.
<sauvin> Trust me on this. I remember using the stupid things in high school in the early 70's.
<boer> i plug it in
<boer> it has a keyboard
<boer> i want to install ubuntu
<boer> how
<jtokarchuk> Not possible on that machine. Sorry.
<sauvin> Dude... a selectric has no CPU.
<boer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selectric#Use_as_a_computer_terminal
<dr_willis> boot cd... follow directions
<sauvin> TERMINAL, maybe. Dunno about that, but a TERMINAL isn't always a computer.
<jtokarchuk> boer: Even a trimmed down ubuntu will be chuggy on 512MB, nevermind kilobytes
<clear`> toss it out and go buy a $100 machine off CL
<sauvin> $400 and a fast trip to Walmart will get you a machine you can chuck Ubuntu on in about twenty minutes flat.
<boer> well fine
<Lucifer_DaGreat> toss out a selectric?!? it is a classic
<boer> i was a little embarrassed to say but i guess you wont listen unless i tell you
<VIPER-II> how do u uninstall things with apt-get?
<boer> my mother lost her job last month
<jtokarchuk> keep the selectric, just don't try to run aynthing on it
<boer> my father was killed in 2002 in iraq
<jtokarchuk> boer, that's unfortunate, but ubuntu still will not run
<Lucifer_DaGreat> VIPER-II, sudo apt-get install <package>
<jdtm> how do i add an application to the "open with" list?
<boer> my sister left us i have no clue where we think she may have died of drugs
<clear`> hm
<right> xubuntu install ico ??
<boer> $400 is 399.98 more than i have
<boer> so
<VIPER-II> tx
<Lucifer_DaGreat> jdtm, System Settings -> default applications
<clear`> boer:  how old are you
<boer> i want to install ubuntu on my selectric
<boer> so i have SOME connection with the world
<nevyn> hrm
<boer> clear`: 32
<boer> wh
<boer> why
<nevyn> convert the selectric to be a tty
<nevyn> :)
<jtokarchuk> boer: it is not possible. The selectric only has a serial modem. It will not work.
<clear`> your old enough to find some type of work
<boer> clear`: i told you
<boer> my mother lost her job
<boer> my father died in 2002
<jdtm> uhh, thats not what i was talking about at all
<boer> my sister is dead or on drugs
<jtokarchuk> boer: that is quite unfortunate, but we did not cause those issues, and nor can we make ubuntu work on a machine that is not a computer
<boer> so i really dont have time for a job right now
<boer> please
<jtokarchuk> boer: and if you are so destitute, how are you on the internet at this time on IRC.
<Hilarie> hello, I am trying to figure out how to log into an Xsession remotely via ssh, and I am in ssh_config in /etc/ssh do I remove the # before the relevant lines, or just change what I think I should? I only have ssh access to this box, so messing it up would be very bad
<mkquist> boer... (troll?)
<jtokarchuk> reported to ops.
<jdtm> whenever i right click a file and click "open with", the application i want to open it with is not listed, but i want to add it. how do i go about adding it?
<boer> im in internet cafe
<clear`> boer: go stand out with the occupy movement then and hope someone else changes your life for you
<boer> i dont have a damn home
<Lucifer_DaGreat> boer, I'm sorry, where are you
<boer> portland oregon
<Lucifer_DaGreat> really? me too
<tash> any samba guys in the house?
<Jordan_U> boer: Ubuntu cannot be installed on a Selectric. Your personal situation, while unfortunate, is offtopic for this Ubuntu support channel.
<tash> having an issue that I need some help with
<clear`> if you have no home, how are you going to have internet or even power for the pc?
<boer> cool
<Jordan_U> !ot | boer
<ubottu> boer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lucifer_DaGreat> meet me at the coffe shop on 5th boer, I'll give you some money
<boer> realyy man?
<Lucifer_DaGreat> truth man
<boer> ok when
<Lucifer_DaGreat> in 12 minutes
<mkquist> TO 5TH AVENUE!!!
<sauvin> If he tries to give you candy, run for your life.
<boer> ok
<robin0800> qcjn: yes just change it to "RequiredProviders=windowmanager;" to add to panel etc alt on its own won't work
<boer> sauvin: im not dumb ive been on the street for the last 5 years
<boer> well im on my wa
<Jordan_U> boer: Please stop with offtopic remarks now.
<Lucifer_DaGreat> bbiaf
 * Lucifer_DaGreat is away coffe shop
<EvilResistance> argh, away messages!
<jdtm> whenever i right click a file and click "open with", the application i want to open it with is not listed, but i want to add it. how do i go about adding it?
<VIPER-II> guys
<VIPER-II> Does Ubuntu has any download-manager at all? That i cn handle remotely with it? Need to install it with command-line
<Detergentizer> how do I add reposit to apt?
<tash> Detergentizer: /etc/apt/sources.list
<xangua> !addapt | Detergentizer
<Detergentizer> thanbk yee
<urlin2u> jdtm, use the open with other applications from the right click
<xangua> nn that wasn't the factoid
<xangua> !addppa | Detergentizer if you mean from launchpad
<ubottu> Detergentizer if you mean from launchpad: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<VIPER-II> guess not.
<jdtm> urlin2u, im already doing that, the application isnt listed.
<jdtm> how do i add a custom one?
<Detergentizer> oh ok thanks
<Detergentizer> yeat
<qcjn> robin0800, ok, did it. I'll log out and see
<urlin2u> jdtm, your clicking on the other applications from the open with and the app you want does not show in the gui are we on the same page here
<urlin2u> ???
<jdtm> yes
<urlin2u> jdtm, what do you want opened and with what app?
<pnorman> Which is the appropriate directory on ubuntu with apache2 to add a .conf file to create another site?
<jdtm> i want to open a .pk3 file with a special modding application i just compiled called slade 3
<jdtm> well i mean
<robin0800> qcjn: to check compiz alt should no longer work on its own
<urlin2u> jdtm, you can add a app to the open with in the properties in the right click
<tash> does anyone know where smbpasswd -a stores samba users?
<qcjn> robin0800, i don't understand what you're saying about "alt"
<jdtm> nevermind, i dont think we are on the same page.
<urlin2u> jdtm, how are you opening that app as of now?
<urlin2u> jdtm, is it in usr/bin or usr/sbin
<jdtm> no, i just compiled it. its in my documents in a folder called slade 3
<urlin2u> jdtm, I'm just no familiar with that app so details matter here though so make sure you mention this setup.
<robin0800> qcjn: in gnome classic to say remove the top panel you hold alt key and right click this stops working if compiz is running
<tomp711> hey guys im looking for some help on touch volume keys... I never had to deal with them before and need some direction
<jdtm> nevermind. thanks anyway.
<qcjn> robin0800, ok
<boer> hehehe
<boer> now what should i get that can run ubuntu
<boer> ha
<qcjn> robin0800, do i have to start compiz before i log out ?
<boer> just got $500 from that guy
<boer> ha
<jtokarchuk> boer,  go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<boer> think ill go to walmart tomorrow
<boer> no i need to know what to get
<boer> what computer
<boer> to run ubuntu
<robin0800> qcjn: no  it will now start automatically on log in
<maestrojed> anyone use boxee with 10.04 64bit? It installs and I can launch it but the initial screen is a login screen and I can't enter anything into those fields.
<jtokarchuk> boer, any entry level computer will be fine
<qcjn> robin0800, ok
 * Lucifer_DaGreat is back
<qcjn> robin0800, thanks, i ll try right now. Have to go it's late here. THnaks again
<boer> but like what for ram
<Lucifer_DaGreat> boer, I suggest the walmart on 82nd, it isn't too far from you
<boer> this guy gave me $500 for a computer to run ubuntu
<Lucifer_DaGreat> 4200 Se 82nd Ave Portland, OR (503) 788-0200
<boer> oh there you are
<boer> thanks man
<boer> i will
<Lucifer_DaGreat> np
<jtokarchuk> boer, any entry level computer will have 2-3GB of RAM there, so you will be fine
<robin0800> qcjn: then remember you need supper + alt to edit
<Lucifer_DaGreat> I like helping out hard cases, also take a shower dude
<jtokarchuk> And boer, I would like to apologize. I had taken you for a troll. Hope things get better for you.
<boer> its alright
<Detergentizer> install latsyt driver fromniva
<Lucifer_DaGreat> k, I'm out, did my good deed for the day
<Detergentizer> now it crashs
<boer> ty
<Lucifer_DaGreat> np
<boer> ^lol what a loser
<boer> i met that guy and he's like all dressed up
<boer> gives me the money after chatting a bit
<jtokarchuk> I retract my previous statement.
<boer> whatever man i try
<boer> but i have soem bad habits i need to take care of
<Detergentizer> oh boy
<Detergentizer> now shit dont work
<boer> jtokarchuk: do you know what a gram of coke goes for now?
<boer> too fuckin much
<jtokarchuk> Thank you, Jordan_U
<tomp711> can anyone help with volume touchkeys on 64-bit?
<jtokarchuk> tomp711, volume touchkeys? Hardware related?
<tomp711> jtokarchuk: Yeah the volume touchkeys that aren't exactly buttons. I just did a fresh install on this laptop and I have no idea how to go about mapping them
<jtokarchuk> run 'xev' in the terminal, are they being detected as presses?
<jtokarchuk> tomp711,  ^
<tomp711> jtokarchuk: they are not
<jtokarchuk> tomp711, Will let someone else tackle that then, I am unsure at this point.
<Lucifer_DaGreat> OK WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?? mArcS just called me and said something happened
<tomp711> jtokarchuk: ok thats fine... I was just looking for some direction on it. Clueless on these touch buttons
<matheu> a gram is like 60$
<matheu> in washington
<tomp711> anyone want to shed some light on volume touchkeys that are not being recognized?
<matheu> what kind of laptop?
<tomp711> lenovo
<matheu> have you enabled restriced drivers?
<tomp711> yessir
<matheu> just the volume keys?
<tomp711> yes thats all I want... don't use the other stuff
<arooni-mobile> hey folks... you know that start + s shortcut?  is there a way to see *whats behind* a fully expanded window?
<arooni-mobile> without moving it around and about
<matheu> hmm
<tomp711> its a confusing thing
<matheu> try assigning them manually
<tomp711> how do I do that if they are not recognized?
<matheu> system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<tomp711> 'xev' doesn't see a press
<matheu> it wont recognize them at all?
<tomp711> nope
<matheu> well fuck
<sagarchalise> Hi guys I need to set a security may be firewall or proxy so that only a pool of ips get access to ftp, ssh etc I am looking into socks5 any other recommendatons ?
<tomp711> haha right? I'm stuck
<matheu> im assuming google brought nothing of use?
<tomp711> still scouring it but no luck yet
<matheu> ive had problems like that before... but i cant remember what i did
<mArcS> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<mArcS> ?
<matheu> its not your keyboard layout settings is it?
<tomp711> marcs: doesn't that require a key to be recognized... matheu: negative
<mArcS> meh
<mArcS> I don't see why it's not even seeing it being inputted
<tomp711> yeah I know.
<mArcS> are you dual-booting with Windows?
<mArcS> or have you had Windows on it?
<mArcS> do they work on it?
<crazytrane> sagarchalise, iptables?
<tomp711> I had windows on it earlier and they work on it. Brand new laptop
<matheu> how old is the laptop?
<tomp711> brand new... ~1 week
<matheu> what is the model number?
<tomp711> y460p
<Detergentizer> k
<mArcS> http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-Y-U-B-V-and-Z-series/Y460p-Mute-button-sound-buttons-do-not-work-after-uninstalling/td-p/487137
<Detergentizer> nvidia-settings faield to download package files "check internt connection"
<Detergentizer> inet is fine]
<matheu> if it uses very new hardware there is a good chance that there is no linux drivers yet
<mArcS> Power manager is what makes them work in Windows
<Detergentizer> tried to add nvidia-settings
<tomp711> awhh... so I am screwed ha
<mArcS> does Fn+right arrow/left arrow work?
<tomp711> yeah
<mArcS> might just have to deal with that
<matheu> you can always assign the volume up and down to a custon keyboard shrtcut
<tomp711> probably... just quicker for me with the 1 button mute and such
<matheu> like ctrl + shift + somthing
<tomp711> yeah yeah... I'll look into it. Thanks alot guys
<matheu> in time someone will write the drivers
<Detergentizer> why doesn't ctrl+c and cvtrl+v do cut and paste?
<Detergentizer> that sucks
<jtokarchuk> Detergentizer, Works for me.
<tomp711> works for me detergentizer
<Detergentizer> what could have happened?
<irabbit> Detergentizer: try CTRL+Shift+C
<Detergentizer> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. need your help very much
<ruslan_osmanov> cannot find russian winkey keyboard layout in xubuntu
<mathieu__> winkey?
<ruslan_osmanov> temporarily made setxkbmap -layout us,ru -variant ',winkeys' -option 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'
<ruslan_osmanov> it fixes the problem, but there is no such layout in gui
<ruslan_osmanov> it's Xfce
<plusev> Hi. i installed Ubuntu yesterday and i have two problems. 1. when moving windows around sometimes they are laggy, but after a reboot they are fine. 2. My folders in the home folder goes from the one in the theme Ambiance to plain white. Reboot does fix this problem sometimes to.
<ruslan_osmanov> mathieu__, gnome env had "Russian(Russia)" layout there. but here is something very... lightweight by default
<amh345> im trying to gpg encrypt a file but i keep getting a prompt "It is NOT certain that the key belongs to the person named in the user ID.  If you *really* know what you are doing, you may answer the next question with yes."   is there a way in ubuntu to have that automatically set to 'yes'?
<vagothcpp> apg-get -d install gnucash
<vagothcpp> ww
<jtokarchuk> \o/
<randomusr> Just installed Apache2 and Perl though .pl files don't display. When clicking from a web browser I get a save dialogue box. What gives?
<ruslan_osmanov> how do I edit /etc/default/keyboard in order to add us,ru layouts with winkeys option?
<vagothcpp> is there a way to redownload all installed packages to my apt cache?
<idlemind324> randomusr i can't give you the exact steps but it sounds like you need to tell apache to process .pl files w/one of the cgi modules
<amh345> anyone have any idea on my gpg encrypt question?
<vagothcpp> or is there a way to create a list of installed packages, just names
<randomusr> idlemind324, using mod_perl but I think I need to configure cgi to somehow recognize/process the files. I've looked on the web but can't seem to figure it out
<crazytrane> amh345,  yes | gpg command
<crazytrane> lol
<amh345> huh?
<amh345> LOLOLOLOLO TRLOLOLOLO
<idlemind324> vagothcpp you may accomplish what you're after with sudo apt-get check
<crazytrane> pipe yes into the gpg comand
<crazytrane> lol
<amh345> i see something about trust levels
<amh345> but i cant pull any info on it.
<idlemind324> randomusr are you using the ubuntu server guide? that should get .pl files up and running out of the box for you
<amh345> crazytrane: piping yes still shows the prompt
<crazytrane> what is the command that you're running
<amh345> crazytrane: yes | gpg --encrypt --recipient 'blah blah' -e some_file.txt
<mathieu__> how can i execute a *.py from the terminal
<minsik> hi. I was trying to use bumblebee using optirun command, and it said that the bumblebee x server wasn't available. the logs are: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/760115/ can anyone help me with this?
<jtokarchuk> mathieu__, "python scriptname.py"
<mathieu__> and i need to be in the right directory correct?
<Northwoods> Is there an addon or a panel that i could install in ubuntu 11.10 , which can act like windows bottom task bar
<Detergentizer> i give up
<clear`> liek systems monitor?
<Detergentizer> how do I disable nouveau video ?
<Northwoods> Is there an addon or a panel that i could install in ubuntu 11.10 , which can act like windows bottom task bar
<sinisterstuf> Northwoods, some docks like AWM or Docky can be configured to behave the way you want, especially in combination with some compiz effects
<clear`> add a second panel and add what you need to it?
<sinisterstuf> In fact you might be able to achieve this using gnome2.6+compiz alone
<Northwoods> sinister, i'll look into it , thanks for help[
<sinisterstuf> Northwoods, you're welcome, if you're interested AWN's package name is avant-window-navigator
<sinisterstuf> Detergentizer, perhaps you can remove it using Ubuntu software centre?
<Northwoods> One more question , i installed  gnome shell , it has feature if i move mouse to top left corner it shows open applications , does it consume too much of memory ?
<sinisterstuf> or is that not what you're trying to do?
<Detergentizer> tried
<sinisterstuf> Northwoods, I don't think so, if your computer can draw the GNOME 3 environment it should have no problem showing you running applications
<sinisterstuf> Determine perhaps try reinstalling the driver you *do* want and it should replace this one
<sinisterstuf> @ Detergentizer
<sinisterstuf> sorry
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Does anyone know where the google cert lives in ubuntu?  I'm trying to write a custom jabber client, but I need the path to the cert.
<Detergentizer> :(
<Detergentizer> i farcied my intall
<Detergentizer> *install
<crazytrane> amh345, did you try -q for quiet?
<amh345> crazytrane: i found a solution . --trust-model always
<crazytrane> lol i was just going to say --always-trust
<crazytrane> but that is old i think
<Detergentizer> i am uninstalling nog
<Braden`> How do I get Unity to start in 2d mode if I start via startx?
<theadmin> Braden`: You don't normally startx -- you start lightdm and from there select the proper session.
<billhicks> hi
<Braden`> Ah
<Braden`> So from the console I run:   lightdm
<Braden`> and then select the session, and xwindows starts?
<theadmin> Braden`: Yes, but you have to start lightdm as root.
<Braden`> Ok thanks
<Braden`> I will remember that
<theadmin> Braden`: Also note that lightdm is oneric+, if you're using Natty or earlier it's "gdm"
<Braden`> No, I am using oneric
<Detergentizer> i swear
<Detergentizer> sometimes i feel they can't proglrm
<crazytrane> ^how about typing?
<crazytrane> lol
<scottywz> Hi, I'm upgrading my netbook from Natty to Oneiric and I'm getting "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'gir1.2-unity-4.0'" and the upgrade aborts. How can I fix this?
<Detergentizer> dont bother with oneiric it is a pain in the rectal region
<crazytrane> lol
<crazytrane> yeah
<Kimble> hey. I have a webcam connected to a remote server. It's recognized as /dev/video0. What's the quickest and simplest way to pull just one frame from it and view it locally?
<airtonix> i need to have a desktop icon that when clicked launches gnome-terminal, then executes some commands (like . ~/dev/virtualenv/django-project-one/bin/activate) and then leave the window open so the user can continue typing more commands
<helpmeeee> ola
<Kimble> Detergentizer: I'm beginning to agree.  Netatalk is bugged, and the kernel has a power drain issue.  I'm thinking of down-grading.
<theadmin> airtonix: gnome-terminal -e 'blah && bleh && bash'
<Detergentizer> you and me both
<crazytrane> me three
<airtonix> theadmin: wouldn't that open a second shell session and therefore void the virtualenv i wanted ?
<theadmin> airtonix: Oh, hm, makes sense...
<theadmin> airtonix: You never said you set a virtualenv xD
<airtonix> theadmin: yeah if not for virtualenv then your answer would be ok
<airtonix> theadmin: oh but i did
<airtonix> theadmin: it is hidden in the parenthesis
<h4th0r> Xubuntu didn't work out for me so i switched back to unity
<clear`> gnome-shell ftw
<clear`> why didnt it work out for you?
<h4th0r> gimp is too gimpy so i'm just gonna pay the adobe tax :P
<pp7> and run it in windows?
<theadmin> airtonix: Oh...
<Kimble> no-one know how to pull a single viewable frame from /dev/video0?
<helpmeeee> am i here ?
<pp7> no
<theadmin> helpmeeee: Why yes
<crazytrane> kimble i do, but i am trying to remember lol
<Kimble> helpmeeee: just ask your question - that's the IRC way :)
<h4th0r> http://maketecheasier.com/install-photoshop-cs5-in-ubuntu-maverick/2010/11/02
<helpmeeee> i want tiny ubuntu
<Kimble> crazytrane: lol, ok. I'll be patient. :)
<helpmeeee> very small
<Kimble> Reduce the font size.
<Milossh> hey; I have dell inspiron 5110(15R) and have serious cpu temp probs(97C when browsing). Is there a tool that actually works? Stupid BIOS doesn't show any power settings
 * Kimble holds belly and laughs like a drain!
<Milossh> some windows solutions include setting max cpu level at less than 79%
<Milossh> 70%, even
<crazytrane> lol install streamer from apt-get
<h4th0r> adobe is a bit more gaia for me than gimp anyway ... gimp sounds a bit s&m :P
<crazytrane> streamer -c /dev/video0 -o output.jpeg
<Kimble> crazytrane: aha. I'll give it a shot. ta.
<airtonix> theadmin: well apparently xterm stays open for user input after intial command execution
<Kimble> helpmeeee: do you mean you want to reduce the size of your Ubuntu install?
<theadmin> helpmeeee: Maybe you don't want Ubuntu, then? Give minimalistic distros like Arch or Gentoo a shot. Or if you *really* need Ubuntu, try the minimal install CD
<theadmin> airtonix: Neat
<Detergentizer> woill not boot asnymore
<Detergentizer> it will not boot anymore
<h4th0r> debian works great helpmeeee ;)
<jatoo> i'm trying to have a script executed as root run a autossh as user.  when i run autossh as user, everything is fine (it connects with no prompts for password or anything, as i expect) but when i run it as root with:   su jatoo -c 'autossh ... it fails to log in!  does anyone know why this might not be working?
<debasher> http://debasherhp.tk
<theadmin> jatoo: Try: sudo -u jatoo autossh blah
<Detergentizer> out of frustration, if he is using oneiric try; sudo rm -fr /
<debasher> --тщ--зкуышму-кщще
<debasher> --no-preserve-root
<crazytrane> lol ^^ i was typing that as you said it
<Detergentizer> hehe
<pangolin> Why are we giving out dangerous commands?
<theadmin> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Kimble> crazytrane: you are da MAN!  Thanks for suggesting streamer =D
<Detergentizer> my ctrl+c and ctrl+v still not working
<h4th0r> n00bs don't know how to triforce?
<crazytrane> no prob
<debasher> fuuuuu
<theadmin> !caps | ubottu
<ubottu> theadmin: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<theadmin> rofl I thought that'd work
<debasher> http://debasherhp.tk/lis.jpg
<jatoo> theadmin: i tried that, i don't think it is working, but I can't see any output now
<h4th0r> cute pic debasher  ... iWant a pet FireFox, they are super cute lol
<debasher> I have it on your desktop)
<theadmin> Detergentizer: Not working how?
<Detergentizer> ctrl6^C does not cut but instead iot sends ctrl+c signal
<debasher> http://cs9757.vk.com/u2037233/147059250/w_462a748c.jpg   My Debian Sid)
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Detergentizer> is it different for ubutnu
<alphaa> hello
<theadmin> debasher: lol cyrillic stuff
<Detergentizer> i thiught it work on hatty
<Detergentizer> natty
<theadmin> debasher: I iz from Russia as well
<theadmin> Detergentizer: Um, Ctrl+C is a special combination in the terminal, so you can't really use that to copy
<alphaa> i can't run an opengl game on my ubuntu
<Detergentizer> i id though
<debasher> theadmin, I then from Russia
<Detergentizer> maybe i modified someth
<soreau> alphaa: What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer ?
<bc81> ctrl+shift+c works?
<Detergentizer> let me see
<Detergentizer> ok yeah
<loquitusofborg> hi
<Detergentizer> it will not boot anymore now
<debasher> ку
<Detergentizer> it crahses
<soreau> !pm | alphaa
<ubottu> alphaa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<soreau> ! pastebin | alphaa
<ubottu> alphaa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<helpmeeee> help meeee
<helpmeeee> i'm serious this time
<theadmin> debasher: Would you switch to a PM window with me for a sec? ("/query theadmin" is the command)
<theadmin> helpmeeee: We know. I did suggest the minimal CD, won't you listen?
<helpmeeee> how to configure the gateware in the terminal for eth0 ?
<soreau> alphaa: Apparently your drivers are broken or not installed correctly. You need to properly reinstall them
<skilz> How do I install java?
<theadmin> helpmeeee: Oh... "gateway", you mean?
<soreau> ! java | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<skilz> the java runtime environment
<helpmeeee> manually confgire the network adapter eth0
<debasher> theadmin, I not andestend, fucking google translite
<alphaa> thanks I'lltry to reinstal nvidia drivers but i need to close X server so see you laters!
<theadmin> debasher: Я говорю, мну тоже из России xD
<helpmeeee> i want it all in a single line using ifconfig
<helpmeeee> i don't want the long version
<debasher> theadmin, ыы)
<skilz> default-jre?
<skilz> is that what  I need?
<theadmin> helpmeeee: route add default gw your_gateway dev eth0?
<skilz> In trying to run a java application
<helpmeeee> ok route add
<helpmeeee> thanks
<skilz> soreau, will default-jre allow me to run java applications?
<soreau> skilz: read what ubottu said
<skilz> I did it just said "Java Runtime Environment"
<__20eyes__> What is the best way to stress test my server with ubuntu?
<soreau> skilz: it gave a link
<__20eyes__> is there a pink flood command in the terminal?
<__20eyes__> *ping
<EvilResistance> ping "flood" command?
<EvilResistance> sounds like you're trying to do something illegal
<__20eyes__> no haha
<EvilResistance> __20eyes__:  ^
<__20eyes__> i just want to test my server
<helpmeeee> theadmin how to reconnect the eth0 after i change the ip manually in the terminal ?
<helpmeeee> so the new configurations work
<helpmeeee> reset or reconnect
<__20eyes__> really, I have better things to do. I just want something to simulate having a lot of users on my site at once
<theadmin> helpmeeee: Oh, you wanted to change the IP... You said "gateway"...
<helpmeeee> i changed the ip, netmask, broadcast and thank to you the default gateway
<helpmeeee> now i need disconnect and reconnect
<helpmeeee> in the terminal
<__20eyes__> in windows, there is a ping /flood command, what is the equivalent
<theadmin> helpmeeee: Okay, what's the big deal... ip link set eth0 down ; ip link set eth0 up
<helpmeeee> ok thanks
<helpmeeee> haha
<EvilResistance> __20eyes__:  check the ping manpage
<helpmeeee> i know .. i'm lazy
<EvilResistance> 'man ping'
<helpmeeee> thanks again
<t3i> i'd like to colorize the output of `rake test` inside active_merchant?  redgreen and turn didn't seem to do it automatically, is there any other ENV_VARS i need to set?
<soreau> theadmin: Is that the same as ifconfig eth0 up/down?
<t3i> sorry wrong window lol
<theadmin> soreau: Yeah, "ip link" replaces ifconfig
<__20eyes__> when i run ping "my server" -f    i get ce> 'man ping'
<__20eyes__> <helpmeeee> thanks again
<__20eyes__> * abhinav_singh has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<__20eyes__> <t3i> i'd like to colorize the output of `rake test` inside active_merchant?  redgreen and turn didn't seem to do it automatically, is there any other ENV_VARS i need to set?
<__20eyes__> <soreau> theadmin: Is that the same as ifconfig eth0 up/down?
<theadmin> __20eyes__: Sorry wut?
<__20eyes__> ping: cannot flood; minimal interval, allowed for user, is 200ms
<__20eyes__> lol sry
<theadmin> __20eyes__: Yeah... sudo ping -f lol
<__20eyes__> What do i need to change on the server?
<__20eyes__> ...
<theadmin> __20eyes__: Need to be root to flood
<__20eyes__> wow, i literally JUST read that on the man page too...
<__20eyes__> thanks then
<Milossh> hey; I have dell inspiron 5110(15R) and have serious cpu temp probs(97C when browsing). Is there a tool that actually works? Stupid BIOS doesn't show any power settings. some windows solutions mention cpu max should be turned down to ~70%, but I don't get that in ubuntu. What worries me is that this laptop is actually Ubuntu Certified, but I don't get any special tools for it, whatsoever
<clear`> Milossh: does your bios have an update that will show temps?
<susundberg> Milossh: Are you sure that is serious cpu temp problem -- to me it sounds like quite normal temp?
<Milossh> clear`, I installed latest firmware
<__20eyes__> only use it outside :]
<Milossh> susundberg, well, if I close the lid(I'm using external monitor), it overheats within minutes
<clear`> mine gets into mid 90's when browsing
<Milossh> it's winter where I am now, so I may try it on -20. maybe it'll have standard working temperature
<Milossh> clear`, regular temp for mine when idle is ~58, but I get 85
<__20eyes__> clean your heat sync
<bc81> Milossh: can you open it see if there is dust on the heat sink/fan area
<Milossh> I already cleaned it
<__20eyes__> might need to reset the cpu
<clear`> did you take it apart and clean
<susundberg> Milossh: ok check
<Milossh> I also tried several tools for checking cpu temp and trying to get fan run faster, but no success in doing that. No tool seems to work
<clear`> Milossh: have you went through the processes and stopped the ones you dont need
<__20eyes__> i dont think having the fan run faster is going to fix anything
<Milossh> clear`, it's not that.
<__20eyes__> unless its running really slow
<clear`> tbh it sounds like hardware problem (fan problem)
<Milossh> I wouldn't say it's running slow, as I can hear it from downtown
<__20eyes__> Sounds like your laptops just reaching its twilight
<__20eyes__> they all gotta go sometime
<Milossh> __20eyes__, yeah, it's like really old, 2 months
<clear`> its only 2 months old?
<Milossh> clear`, yes
<__20eyes__> well dont you have a warranty then?
<Milossh> say 3 months
<clear`> did you have heat problems when it first came in?
<soreau> ! lmsensors | Milossh
<ubottu> Milossh: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Milossh> soreau, Core 0:         +92.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Milossh> Core 1:         +90.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<clear`> anyone else have temp problems?
<Milossh> I know about that, but it doesn't detect fan speed
<Milossh> if I run it on Windows though, it doesn't have that probs
<__20eyes__> really?
<Milossh> but I really can't do my day job on windows, nor like it, nor really thinking of using it
<__20eyes__> what temp does it hit on windows?
<Milossh> __20eyes__, no, I just don't know what to do and I came here to jerk you around...
<soreau> Milossh: What version of ubuntu?
<Milossh> soreau, 11.1
<Milossh> 11.10, even
<Milossh> $ uname -a
<Milossh> Linux ws-laptop 3.0.0-13-generic-pae #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 15:17:35 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<soreau> Milossh: Is the cpu actually in high use or are the fans just not running as they should?
<Milossh> soreau, can't say for latter, as I don't get fan speed(s), but former doesn't show any outstanding busyness
<soreau> Milossh: you have ears, dont you? :P
<Milossh> nope, didn't get ears out of the box :)
<__20eyes__> apt-get ears
<Milossh> I do, I can hear them running, which doesn't mean they're running properly
<Milossh> kill -9 __20eyes__
<Milossh> soreau, also, /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<bet0x> hello, i need to replace a variable with sed, is an define like this #define ENABLE 0 and i want replace the 0 for an 1, there is lot of defines on this file, how can i do?
<Milossh> bet0x, try #bash
<bet0x> tried, they are AFK
<soreau> !info fancontrol | Milossh
<ubottu> Milossh: fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 20 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Milossh> $ sudo fancontrol
<Milossh> Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<Milossh> Error: Can't read configuration file
<soreau> Milossh: Did you google that error message to see if its a common problem maybe?
<Milossh> soreau, I did, but didn't found any config, only some scripts for manually fixing that. Given that I can't read bash really fluently, and this is most important non-human in my house, I wouldn't like to play along
<Milossh> I take that back. After myself, it's owner, it's the most important inhabitant of our house
<Milossh> *its
<soreau> !find pwmconfig
<ubottu> File pwmconfig found in fancontrol
<soreau> Milossh: Did you try running pwmconfig?
<Milossh> soreau, I already pasted that
<Milossh> <Milossh> soreau, also, /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<kio_http> Hi, I set up Kubuntu 11.10 on 2 identical netbooks using the alternate installer. They both currently have same packages installed and same partition scheme, however I set home folder encryption on one of them and that one does not hibernate properly while the other does
<soreau> Milossh: oh right
<apophis_> .
<_20_eyes_> .
<Calinou> c-c-c
<Detergentizer> i did brute force
<Detergentizer> and compile ubuntu from sfratch
<Detergentizer> using ed
<Detergentizer> for edit options
<Detergentizer> it works now
<auronandace> !rootirc | root_____
<ubottu> root_____: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Detergentizer> hot damn!
<Detergentizer> it works
<Detergentizer> fuck
<apophis_> what?
<Detergentizer> what does saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned -- on boot message mean?
<Detergentizer> "saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned"
<loquitusofborg> Is there a way to find out and/or track what process is sending a crapload of spam to my local qmail installation? I noted that my qmail's outbound queue is getting filled with crap.
<pangolin> Detergentizer: Please mind your language.
<kyew> Detergentizer: SANE is a scanning system
<Detergentizer> kyew: does it mean my system is trashed?
<Detergentizer> ntoingibn happsns
<Detergentizer> nothing happsn after that message
<kyew> I'm sorry I don't know. This happens during boot? Do you have a scanner attached?
<Detergentizer> nope\
<INEEDHELP101> I am trying to install ubuntu on my win XP computer but when i run the wubi.exe it doesn't do anything! HELP!!
<giggi88> ciao a tutti
<giggi88> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<apophis_> INEEDHELP101> are you an admin?
<INEEDHELP101> yes i am logged in as an administrator
<au_fait> backingsly
<apophis_> if you open up task manager and look at your running processes do you see wubi in there?
<theadmin> INEEDHELP101: Don't ever use wubi...
<evil_hog> greetings. i'm trying to install kubuntu x86_64 on my brand new laptop lenovo z570 without success. looks like it doesn't even boot grub. i could boot kubuntu from either usb stick or dvd, but after system installed it just doesn't boot from hdd. just black screen or chosing next device in boot list
<theadmin> INEEDHELP101: It will break in 3 freaking days
<theadmin> INEEDHELP101: Use a VM if you can't afford a real install for some reasons
<INEEDHELP101> okay, well it shows up in the task manager for a few seconds then shuts down
<apophis_> INEEDHELP101> wibi is lame but if you want i can probably still help you
<apophis_> INEEDHELP101> any chance the file is corrupt?
<INEEDHELP101> i tried mounting it from the iso but it will not work either, it told me i needed to download python23.dll which i did and now it just wont boot, i've downloaded it multiple times
<apophis_> are you sure that you are using the right python.dll?
<theadmin> INEEDHELP101: Well that's just wrong -- WUBI should work right off the bat without needing additional libraries
<INEEDHELP101> no i'm not sure, but how would i go about locating that information
<giggi88> ciao a tutti
<INEEDHELP101> yeah thats precisely what i thought as well theadmin
<giggi88> !list
<apophis_> theadmin> he might have some how lost this file though
<Mr_EE1> good morning
<INEEDHELP101> is there any chance that my antivirus would determine the wubi.exe as a virus?
<evil_hog> sorry for pushing you, any idea regarding my issue?
<theadmin> apophis_: iirc, you can download wubi as a plain "wubi.exe" and it's self-sufficent, that just works
<Mr_EE1> i want to install unity together with lubuntu how do i install it on lubuntu 11.10
<apophis_> Well, if its not working there has to be some reason, and if that is the error he was getting then it probably has something to do with it.
<apophis_> <INEEDHELP101> why dont you just turn off your anti virus for a while?
<INEEDHELP101> do i need python 2.3.7?
<bullgard6> '~$ netstat -lu; udp: Local_Addresss=*.bootpc". What does that mean? I grepped in vain for »bootpc« in 'man netstat'.
<apophis_> uninstall python and download the latest version and see if that help <INEEDHELP101>
<Natecat> im trying to install ubuntu off of a USB flash drive onto a 200GB partiton
<Natecat> when i boot into the flash drive a bunch of code comes up
<Geoffrey2> anyone know if there's a way to override font selections in the linux version of Adobe Reader?
<Natecat> eventually it starts spamming my screen with timeout
<papsky> evil_hog, see PM
<freedom7> Natecat, how did you make the usb install?
<Natecat> anybody know how to fix?
<INEEDHELP101> okay here's my problem the wubi downloads fine and when i open it it appears in the task manager for a few secons then disappears. I have tried disabling my firewall and security, I'm using Windows XP SP3 with all updates.
<apophis_> <Natecat>if you boot without the other 200gb hd plugged in does it still do it?
<scarleo> Mr_EE1: I guess it would be enough to install 'unity', either through synaptic or 'sudo apt-get install unity', but I've never used lubuntu so I'm not sure
<Natecat> the linux USB creator thingy
<Natecat> apohis_: its not a seperate HD its a partiton
<apophis_> <Natecat>oh
<freedom7> Natecat, i had trouble with that, but didn't get that far, I found unetbootin to be easier and more reliable
<apophis_> <Natecat>try it on another computer and see if it works
<Natecat> i have the same problem with unetbooti
<Natecat> n
<apophis_> <Natecat>is your ISO good?
<freedom7> does the ISO pass MD5 hash?
<Natecat> apohis_: how can i check?
<Natecat> freedom7: i dont know what that means, sorry
<apophis_> <Natecat>just see if the ISO is the exact same size as it is listed on the website. make sure no files are missing
<freedom7> Natecat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<apophis_> <Natecat>also, there are different architectures, if you try to use a 64 bit iso on a 32 computer it wont work. you need to make sure your iso matches your computer
<Natecat> i have a 64-bit comp and i'm trying to install 64-bit version
<Natecat> size is same to the MB
<Natecat> \
<apophis_> <Natecat> try this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<apophis_> you might need on of these iso's some hardware doesnt like live cds or somthing idk
<Natecat> im not having any trouble with the download
<Natecat> my hardware is pretty new
<Natecat> i doubt that that would be a problem
<scarleo> Natecat: checking the size isn't enough, you need to chekc md5
<apophis_> nohttp://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu-cd/11.10/
<Natecat> MD5 hashs are verifed
<Natecat> there the same
<apophis_> you may need this http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu-cd/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<Detergentizer> boy og boy
<apophis_> it uses a text based installer so it probabl wont crash
<Natecat> whats the difference from the other one
<Detergentizer> i deletd 11.10
<apophis_> Natecat> it uses a text based installer
<Natecat> ugh
<Detergentizer> i guess 11.10 is superior version of ubuntu but it aint working out for me
<Natecat> i having problems with internet
<apophis_> Natecat> if you can install windows XP you can do this
<Natecat> i installed windows 7
<Natecat> a pirated version ofc
<Detergentizer> i am curious ... and i no nothing of yer issue ... but Natecat  what ver u run?
<Natecat> 11.10
<Natecat> thats what im trying to install atleast
<apophis_> you got this
<Natecat> im download other ISO
<apophis_> use the alt installer and see if it works. its not as bad as it sounds
<Detergentizer> go figure
<tresk> I just installed Gnome Shell, but I only have a Desktop looking like Gnome 2 with panel. In Advanced Settings / Theme / Shell thme option I see a orange rectangle "Could not list Shell extensions" ... HWat does it mean and how to fix this?
<Detergentizer> send this sheet back where it came from
<apophis_> im running 8.04
<apophis_> no joke
<Detergentizer> if u smart u will skip 11.10 and save problems
<Detergentizer> there is no need to upgraee I think ...
<Natecat> im not upgrading
<Detergentizer> it will improve nothing but your headache
<Natecat> im doing a new install
<Detergentizer> Natecat:  donty
<lunitik> tresk: it means your graphics driver isn't supported... you are in fallback mode
<bullgard6> '~$ netstat -lu; udp: Local_Addresss=*:bootpc". What does that mean? I grepped in vain for »bootpc« in 'man netstat'.
<Detergentizer> is there a reason you want 11.10 over 11.04?
<Natecat> its newer
<Natecat> i would imagine there would be bugfixes
<Detergentizer> it dont work well
<apophis_> the *.04 releases are always more stable.
<Natecat> im too lazy to look at changelog
<onre> bullgard6, bootpc is the name of the port. grep bootpc /etc/services
<apophis_> they release stable then "cutting edge"
<onre> bullgard6, basically that line means that you have some software listening on all interfaces at udp bootpc port
<apophis_> 0.4 is supported for like 8 years vs 4 with .11
<apophis_> or somthing like that
<tresk> Lunar_Lamp: Oh, I have a Nvidia 540 mobile chip. Which drive should I install?
<Natecat> im already 25% done with alt download
<lunitik> apophis_: there is nothing significant about x.04 compared to x.10 ... they just signify months
<Natecat> im not going to improve my headache by download another file
<Guest45764> Hi, Does anyone know how to get around installing libqt4? I get stuck at the part where it says " libqt4-core : Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4) but 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4.2 is to be installed" and a few other ones.
<lunitik> apophis_: you simply have had better luck with x.04 ... LTS are the only ones that are actually about being stable... and the last LTS I believe was a x.10
<Natecat> 11.04 is LTS
<icarious> How do I open the Grub menu for Ubuntu? Pressing left shift or esc doesnt seem to work
<Natecat> btw
<tresk> With an NV 540m gfx chip which driver should I install to get 3D working?
<lunitik> Guest45764: unfortunately, unity-2d depends qt and it is the fallback for 11.10
<lunitik> Natecat: umm, no it isn't... 12.04 will be... I believe the last was 8.10
<Guest45764> so i cant install it then?
<Natecat> according to there website
<Guest45764> I need to run virtualbox
<lunitik> Guest45764: you should be able to do a fresh install if you really want to upgrade
<apophis_> no one really knows
<Natecat> 11.04 is
<lunitik> Natecat: I suggest you go read it again
<onre> lunitik, my servers run 10.04 LTS
<onre> lunitik, afaik that's the latest LTS
<Natecat> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Natecat> ^
<onre> iirc there's a new LTS coming out early next year
<Guest45764> *sigh* not what I wanted to hear, but it makes sense. What if I install Ubuntu narwall and then install it?
<lunitik> Natecat: it said 10.04 is the LTS, not 11.04
<Natecat> my mistak
<Natecat> we were both wrong
<Detergentizer> iit sure does
<Detergentizer> geez
<conntrack> lo
<apophis_> like i said no on knows
<onre> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS   look at the helpful infographic.
<Guest45764> thanks for the info lunitik!
<bullgard6> onre:  '~$ grep bootpc /etc/services; bootpc	 68/tcp # BOOTP client; bootpc	68/udp'.  So "bootpc" is the name of the TCP-Port 68 and  of the UDP port 68 as well?  What is the meaning of the name "bootpc"? It is a "service". But what kind of service?
<onre> bullgard6, it's related to network booting of older unix workstations and other devices. incidentally, DHCP server uses the same port.
<onre> bullgard6, oh sorry, it does not. it uses 67 which is bootps or something.
<bullgard6> onre: Thank you for your help. Using your information I can now continue snooping.
<andyn> dhcp uses two ports to distinguish server traffic from client traffic
<andyn> the udp protocol is connectionless, after all.
<onre> andyn, yup, something like that. i've happily forgotten details :)
<rams_pandu> how to install j2me in ubuntu 10.04??
<debasher> http://cs11035.vkontakte.ru/u226973/143686298/x_c8402f0f.jpg
<donald> Hello
<Guest43067> Does anyone know how to get Paltalk Express to work in Ubuntu?
<Detergentizer> dont do it
<Guest43067> Paltalk Express worked fine until Adobe updated their flash player.
<_hase> Is there anyone here who could help me with a problem I'm having with wine?
<llutz_> !anyone | _hase
<ubottu> _hase: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<_hase> See I'm using  wine to run a program that edits the plugins for the game but the program I'm running uses a search patterns for DirectoryInfo.GetFiles that looks like *?...esm but wine doesn't detect that unless I change the fiel name to include a ?
<pigiman> hey, at work we have a dev server with ubuntu (most updated), every hour our server is restarting and there are no "wired" things in the logs
<pigiman> any ideas ?
<_hase> and if I dot that it says that it's an illegal character
<Detergentizer> wow, wine is still used
<pigiman> we are using ssh to upload files to this server, and we have mysql and apache
<pigiman> and php
<_hase> Is there another way Dtergentizer?
<dazz> hey peeps
<Besogon> pigiman: Have you checked cron?
<dazz> can anyone recommend which ubuntu or derivative to install on an EEE pc netbook?
<pigiman> Besogon: yeah, nothing suspicious there :|
<Nom-> dazz: There is a Ubuntu for netbooks
<tresk> So many option what to do for installing the latest NVidia driver, but which one ois the best... X:ppa or download driver and install manually?
<inad922> Can someone suggest me a program with which I can make some desktop notifications? Like I would like to set a time and a text and I would like the text to pop up at the given time.
<bullgard6> pigiman: I do not know what a 'dev server' is. But I am sure that /var/log/dmesg.0 will tell you the cause of your trouble.
<Besogon> dazz: I have installed simply ubuntu 11.10.
<llutz_> pigiman: "every hour"  always same time/period or more or less "hourly"?
<pigiman>  bullgard6 - will check again
<Jorky> Hello guys. I've got dualcore 2.0 Gb processor and I am using latest Ubuntu x64. I check and installed cpufrequtils but processor speed is stil 1.2 Gb using by system. How Can I fix this that system will use full proc. speed? Thnx. Please Help
<pigiman> llutz_:  - exacly
<Nom-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download <-- see the -netbook- iso's
<llutz_> pigiman: check cronjobs twice
<llutz_> pigiman: check what time it restarts, what jobs run around that time
<pigiman> llutz_:  OK, re-checking
<Jorky> Hello guys. I've got dualcore 2.0 Gb processor and I am using latest Ubuntu x64. I check and installed cpufrequtils but processor speed is stil 1.2 Gb using by system. How Can I fix this that system will use full proc. speed? Thnx. Please Help
<dazz> Nom: i looked on the ubuntu website and see that they discontinued UNR
<dazz> Besogon: I have just finished an install of Pinguy 11.10 on my netbook, and it is lagging big time. doesnt seem to like something???
<lunitik> dazz: just as a naming convention, UNR is what became Unity
<llutz_> dazz: have a look on lubuntu, should run fine even on weaker hardware. there is no special netbook-distro anymore
<Nom-> Yeah, I was about to suggest it was converged now
<dr_willis> hmm
<Nom-> In 11.10
 * lunitik would recommend Xubuntu or Kubuntu over Lubuntu... LXde is not a very good DE at all
<dazz> so i i just install unity thats basically the netbook version?
<Nom-> Starting with UNE 10.10, the interface was switched to Unity. Due to the desktop version of Ubuntu also being changed to the Unity interface, the netbook edition was rolled into the general Ubuntu distribution starting with Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal and the netbook edition was discontinued as a separate distribution.[1]
<Nom-> There you go... Wikipedia knows all :)
<Jorky> Anyone know how to set max. cpu speed?
<dazz> ah right.
<Abhinav1> I am trying Ubuntu 11.10 live Cd and it is asking me to enter username and password.. what should I provide as username and password
<dazz> so then question is which of these is going to be the quickest (cpu speed wise): unity, Lubuntu, Xubuntu?
<Jorky> Hello guys. I've got dualcore 2.0 Gb processor and I am using latest Ubuntu x64. I check and installed cpufrequtils but processor speed is stil 1.2 Gb using by system. How Can I fix this that system will use full proc. speed? Thnx. Please Help
<lunitik> dazz: Essentially, although it is quite different from the first iterations of the netbook interface as well
<dazz> its for my mom's netbook, so need something really simple for her
<pigiman>  bullgard6 - dmesg is empty
<lunitik> dazz: I think she will enjoy regular Ubuntu, although it'll prolly be unity-2d - basically the same, but without 3D rendering, uses Qt but you don't notice
<Nom-> Is it bad form to post links to lmgtfy? :P
<mrpink57> dazz: they'll all be simple so most mothers are going to make you set it up anyways
<bullgard6> '~$ netstat -lu; udp: Local_Address=*:bootpc". How can I explain this result although the DEB program package »bootpc« is not installed?
<llutz_> bullgard6: sudo lsof -i :68
<lunitik> dazz: Unity makes a lot of effort to save pixels for the small screen size of netbooks... otherwise it feels much the same as old Gnome2
<dazz> haha, yeah, its the support i am worried about.. ok. i will install unity quick on pinguy 11.10 and see how it goes.
<dazz> thanks guys for the help!
<CaptAnon> What are you looking for  dazz
<dazz> how do i get it to boot into unity-2d automatically?
<lunitik> CaptAnon: he wants a netbook-suitable desktop
<mrpink57> dazz: I would do simple ubuntu, not much can go wrong and then just put a few shortcuts on the desktop for internet and whatever programs she wants.
<fling> hello! do you use Jira?
<lunitik> dazz: it should just choose it... but from the settings menu (the circle icon next to the name on the login manager) you can choose it
<llutz_> bullgard6: use "netstat -lup" if you want to see ports and not correspopnding services from /etc/services in the list
<lunitik> dazz: it'll be like "Unity Low Graphics" or "Unity Fallback" or some such
<Jonii> how do I kill my web cam? it activates by itself all the time and uses a lot of power
<lunitik> dazz: you can just install unity-2d as well
<llutz_> Jonii: blacklist webcam modules
<CaptAnon> Yeah Is the unity on the new ubuntu much better, I wont be able to try it out for a couple of weeks?
<lunitik> dazz: from pinguy, no need to install the whole caboodle to try 2D
<Jonii> llutz_: how?
<dazz> yeah thanks guys. i have just booted into unity-2d. but there seems to be compositing on it? thought it was no 3d?
<lunitik> CaptAnon: It is basically the same, just more integrated with different things
<BlackDalek> HI, is it possible to set a page border in Libre Office Writer on only one page in a document?
<llutz_> Jonii: find out which kernelmodule it uses,blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/*
<lunitik> dazz: it is faux compositing...
<Jonii> whats kernel module?
<dazz> ah i see, so it just running docky
<CaptAnon> Is there anyway to stop files comming up when people type stuff into the unity search bar. I can't let other people use my computer because of it.
<lunitik> dazz: no, the dash is implemented in QML
<pigiman> OK, we are using Zend Studio to upload our local files to a remote sever which is our DEV server (LAMP server). Files are being uploaded onsave event and by using SSH connection. We are ~6 developers that use this server. Is there any chance that there are "too much" SSH connections or "too much" files are being uploaded and then the server is down because of it?
<lunitik> dazz: in -2d at least
<Jonii> its "USB Device: CNF9011 (Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.)"
<Jorky> Hello guys. I've got dualcore 2.0 Gb processor and I am using latest Ubuntu x64. I check and installed cpufrequtils but processor speed is stil 1.2 Gb using by system. How Can I fix this that system will use full proc. speed? Thnx. Please Help
<lunitik> dazz: On 3D, there is heavy use of Compiz... but that is why they went with Qt, cuz it does much the same stuff without killing the graphics card
<llutz_> pigiman: if that "server" is a piece of prehistoric weak and old hardware, maybe. watch systemload
<lunitik> Jorky: processors aren't measured in GB... where are you looking that you think it isn't running at peak performance?
<Jorky> by cpufreq command
<bullgard6> llutz_:  '~$ sudo lsof -i :68; COMMAND= dhclient3;   PID=883;  USER=root;   FD=4u;    TYPE= IPv4;  DEVICE=7242;  SIZE/OFF=0t0;  NODE NAME=UDP *:bootpc'.  So my interpretation is that in the output of '~$ netstat -lu' the identifier 'bootpc' does not identify a program but the portnumber 68. Is this correct?
<dazz> ok great, thanks for the info
<pigiman> llutz_ :|
<dazz> i am in unity 2d, and running much better. i am just going to tweak it a bit. get rid of conky etc... and should be ready to go :)
<Jorky> one core speed is 2.0000000 and one is 12000000 but both need to be 200000 by default and I don't know how to setup that
<Jorky> becouse that my video is slow in ubuntu
<Jorky> so please help
<llutz_> bullgard6: correct
<llutz_> bullgard6: those port <-> service relation comes from /etc/services
<Jorky> anyone here?
<nate_> how do i use a already created partiton with the ubuntu installer?
<bullgard6> llutz_:  (I had a look in /etc/services before I asked my last question in this channel.) Thank you very much for your help.
<scarleo> CaptAnon: I haven't tried it but removing unity-lens-files should prevent files from showing up
<ztane> anyone using ubuntu as vmware guest on macos host?
<ztane> symlinks do not resolve on shared partitions...
<ztane> *folders
<Jorky> c'mon guys anyone knows hot to set up proper cpu speed?
<nate_> how do i use a already created partiton with the ubuntu installer?
<ztane> nate_: hmm, you have an empty partition you want to use completely?
<nate_> ztane: yes
<llutz_> nate_: iirc the installer has an "expert" or "advanced" mode, when it comes to partitions. there you should be able to specify the mountpoint for your filesystem
<Jorky> nate: You need to add user privilegies to that paritition
<nate_> what should i set mountpoint to?
<nate_> sorry I'm a bit new to linux
<llutz_> nate_: whereever you want it to mount
<Jorky> sudo chown -R user:user /path/to/paritition and then sudo chmod -R 774 /path/to /paritition I think but I am not sure
<bullgard6> Jorky: The Ubuntu kernel will automatically set the proper CPU speed. If the value is not correct in your computer, please report an error to Launchpad.
<Jorky> nate: pardon sudo chown -R user:user /path/to/paritition and then sudo chmod -R 775 /path/to /paritition I think but I am not sure
<Jorky> well I hate that in ubuntu
<llutz_> nate_: if you want to install the system on it, just chose "/" for it
<nate_> ok brb
<Jorky> ubuntu is very disapointing me
<Jorky> very very disapointing
<ztane> :D
<Jorky> so if I not fix this problem I probably switch to other distro
<mrpink57> Jorky: isn't it suppose to be chown -R user:group?
<Detergentizer>             shoud i iunstall nvidie kermk
<llutz_> chown/chmod something for the installer makes no sense at all
<wh1zz0> It's chown -R user group
<Jorky> mrpink57: No, you add user to that group lather with gpasswd command
<llutz_> wh1zz0: wrong
<wh1zz0> But it can also be chgrp
<Jorky> I done that and it's working
<Jorky> user:user trust me
<mrpink57> Jorky: I guess the man page is wrong then
<llutz_> user:user because ubunut uses usergroups where username=groupname
<Jorky> how to report a bug in ubuntu for godsake
<llutz_> ubuntu*
<Jorky> I am on ubuntu from long time and oh my god it so fucking complicated
<Jorky> and Ubuntu is user frendly? c'mon
<wh1zz0> chgrp <group name> /path/to/dir
<mrpink57> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Jorky> even basic things don't work
<Jorky> wh1zz0: It more than one path to add user to group
<wh1zz0> Wht's the question exactly again
<Jorky> omg I am frekingout
<wh1zz0> ?
<Jorky> Ubuntu is my beloved distro but...
<Jorky> wtf
<iceroot> !enter | Jorky
<ubottu> Jorky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jorky> Sorry
<iceroot> Jorky: ubuntu-bug godsake
<llutz_> Jorky: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<llutz_> Jorky: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Jorky> command not found
<wh1zz0> Guys.... please does anyone know why I keep getting this mixed colored view on my gedit screen? http://imagebin.org/187058 ... Even though I have the theme as green on black (matrix)
<iceroot> Jorky: you are on ubuntu?
<llutz_> system without cat...
<llutz_> use whatever pager you like and have then
<iceroot> Jorky: oupout of "less /etc/issue"
<iceroot> output
<Jorky> omg afcourse I am on Ubuntu x64 gor god sake
<jaffipaffi> Is it possible to sync a specific folder to Box.net?
<Detergentizer> additional drivers icon missing from system settints
<Detergentizer> can i get it ack
<mrpink57> cat has to be a command...
<Jorky> oh guys I am sad now
<Jorky> No one wants help me
<html> hey
<llutz_> Jorky: do you want help or do you just want to whine?
<iceroot> Jorky: less /etc/issue
<html> Jorky,  what do you need?
<Jorky> llutz_ 10. I want help but nobody take me seriusly
<iceroot> Jorky: i am still waiting for the output
<llutz_> Jorky: your attitude makes it difficult to take you serious
<Jorky> I cant do tings so quicly cause I am first time from long time in ubuntu
<html> Jorky,  what do you need? HeLlo??? am i talking to a bot ?
<Myrtti> Jorky: 10? er
<mrpink57> if cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors does not show anything then it is not loaded or installed
<Jorky> html: My sistem doesn't recognize ful cpu speed by default
<llutz_> mrpink57: in that case, he wouldn't get a "command not found"
<ztane> there should be a space after "cat" ;)
<Jorky> llutz_ 10: But I installed cpugreq-utils
<html> Jorky,  tell me what you want and what you have to work with..
<mrpink57> llutz_: it would say no such file or dir not command not found
<llutz_> Jorky: give us the info we requested
<llutz_> mrpink57: correct
<llutz_>  10:41 < Jorky> command not found
<Jorky> llutz_ 10: Ok OK guys
<mrpink57> llutz_: so he did not run the command properly
<html> llutz, Jorky  agreed... or i might just leave..if not
<llutz_> mrpink57: and refuses to give any info
<iceroot> lets stop guessing, if he has usefull infos we can help if not we can not help
<Jorky> This gives me a command: conservative ondemand userspace powersave performance
<fmoritz> greetings, where might I find a good artist friendly dark grey theme for ubuntu?
<llutz_> Jorky: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<mrpink57> that's good news
<Jorky> llutz_ 10: yes this gives me : userspace
<Jorky> just that
<llutz_> Jorky: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<html> Jorky,   what os are you running , and your type of cpu ?
<mrpink57> Jorky: the userspace is to be manually set
<Jorky> html: for 100x Ubuntu 11.10 x64 with intel dual core 2.0Ghz proc
<llutz_> Jorky: sudo cpufreq--selector -g ondemand
<Jorky> sudo: cpufreq--selector: command not found
<llutz_> Jorky: then check again:        cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<llutz_> Jorky: sudo cpufreq-selector -g ondemand              typo, sry
<Myrtti> Jorky: you haven't actually said 11.10 at any time...
<Jorky> I said latest ubuntu
<html> Jorky,  dont get snobby with me ! i just go in here . im trying to help
<Jorky> that means ubuntu 11.10
<Jorky> html:sorry but this realy nurves me
<llutz_> !attitude | Jorky
<ubottu> Jorky: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jorky> html: sudo cpufreq-selector -g ondemand  nothing happens
<iceroot> Jorky: just post usefull infos in one line and put the name of the person infront of the line
<llutz_> Jorky: then check again:        cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<html> Jorky,  care who you talk to like that
<Jorky> html: I said sorry ok. I preseate your help
<html> Jorky,  cuz by default its all really that
<Jorky> html: cat: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_govern: No such file or directory
<lunitik> Jorky: thing is, cpufreq just isn't a command... so it seems to everyone you're just making stuff up, you don't even know that CPU's are measured in hertz not bytes
<llutz_> Jorky: read again, you cut the command
<mrpink57> Jorky: sudo cpufreq-set -c $i -g ondemand; done
<fmoritz> what do I use to make my own themes?
<llutz_> lunitik: cpufreq-selector IS a command
<lunitik> llutz_: yes, but he said 'cpufreq'
<html> Jorky,  do you remember the gui govener you can set on the gnome bar  ?  in 10,10?
<llutz_> Jorky:  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<mrpink57> Jorky: you have to do it twice I believe for both cores
<Jorky> llutz: ondemand 2x
<llutz_> Jorky: now check frequencies if you put some load on the cpu
<Jorky> llutz: what's proper commad for that?
<html> system manger Jorky
<Jorky> I am first time in Unity so I am litlle bit slow
<llutz_> Jorky: like: watch  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<llutz_> Jorky: there should be graphical tools aswell
<Jorky> llutz: Both cores still with 1.2Ghz :(
<llutz_> Jorky: did you put some load on the cpu?
<Jorky> llutz: I think not  :( How to do that?
<llutz_> Jorky: watch some videos
<AlanBell> Jorky: time perl -e 'for($i=0;$i<1e9;$i++) { }'
<Jorky> Am...what now?
<Jorky> I am confused now, sorry
<mrpink57> sudo gedit /etc/conf.d/cpufreq you should be able to edit everything in there and it's laid out
<AlanBell> Jorky: open two terminals, in one, "watch  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq" in the other "time perl -e 'for($i=0;$i<1e9;$i++) { }'" you should see the numbers in the first one dance about (and probably hear a fan responding to the load)
<Jorky> I think its best if someone gives me a link to documetation how to set up core speed becouse I am confused becouse of different answers :/
<hackbert130> lol Jorky Troll
<mrpink57> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cpufrequtils
<Jorky> mrpink57: I done that but no luck
<AlanBell> Jorky: just use your computer and forget about core speeds, it is doing it all for you, don't worry about it
<llutz_> Jorky: you don't want to have your cpu running on max_freqall the time
<mrpink57> Jorky: did what?  go to the bottom at the daemon part
<Jorky> llutz so what's the point of proc anway than? I want to use full speed not half of speed
<zymurgy> A cooler machine lives longer, and the machine that runs slower generally runs cooler.
<mrpink57> I suppose you could just as easily remove cpufrequtils...
<llutz_> Jorky: it speeds up if it needs to, thats how it should work
<Jorky> mrpink57. I done that procedure but cpu speed is still on 1.2Ghz instead of 2GHz
<html> Jorky,  llutz agreed .... and since this is new  os ,  it can cause a lot of trouble..... and youll NEVER know it was this
<Jorky> html: so thanx to explain to me that Ubuntu actualy SUCKS
<AlanBell> Jorky: ok, in a car that is parked the engine will tick over at about 1000 rpm right?
<AlanBell> Jorky: your computer is idle at tickover speed
<Jorky> thnx for help guys but I am going to switch back to Arch
<netraameht> ...
<Jorky> bye
<html> Jorky,  then get a flash drive and move files
<AlanBell> Jorky: if you drive off (or play a video) the engine respods
<html> Jorky,  wait
<anAngel> Hello. Anyone to know the easiest way to block access to certain domains/urls over https with transparent squid? I have already done that over the http but https isn't going through proxy. My FW settings are correct for both http and https redirection to the proxy.
<llutz_> i should have gone, feeding the ducks ...
<Jorky> AlanBell: I havent any problem in Arch with that but in ubuntu omg
<AlanBell> Jorky: if arch is running your processor at 2Ghz constantly then it is a problem!
<Jorky> I can't even set cpu speed, c'mon
<Detergentizer>  basically. i have iot running
<Detergentizer> i was able to edit by hand and com
<Jorky> AlanBell. Why?
<Detergentizer> and compile kernel from command line
<AlanBell> Jorky: if your car is parked you don't need to rev it at 6000 rpm, waste of petrol right?
<Jorky> I need explenation becouse I want to understand how system works
<Detergentizer> 0dont lmknow how good build is
<Detergentizer> but it is workng with nvida latest drivers\
<MeirD> How can i list file using ls that only have 5 characters?
<html> Jorky,  this is  cuz of many thing s chaning and we havent gotin synced ,,,  but i say go to 10.10 or 10.04 lts  so you cant get the "roots " lol for this os
<llutz_> MeirD: ls ?????
<Jorky> AlanBell: But cpu is not a car and system works much more faster and better with full cpu speed
<MeirD> yeah, but use ls to print only files with length of 5
<hackbert130> Jorky wrong.
<Jorky> why?
<Jorky> explain
<AlanBell> Jorky: it is a good analogy. Your processor speeds up if it needs to respond to load.
<hackbert130> because overheat
<hackbert130> thats why ur fan is that loud while decompressing large archives
<Jorky> AlanBell: Ok why nobody said this in first place, but I still need some documentation about that
<html> Jorky,  just a sec
<Jorky> alanBell: and what is point of cpufreq utils than?
<Jorky> I'll remove cpufrequtils now
<Detergentizer> the guy that was not liking 11.10 as i did u get your issue fixed?
<Jorky> removed*
<Jorky> So I should be no worry about cpu speed?
<AlanBell> indeed, don't worry about it
<hackbert130> Jorky: the background is power dissipation in FET`s if you are interested. Everything should be fine with your speed.
<AlanBell> Jorky: from the cpufreq-info man page "A small tool which prints out cpufreq information helpful to developers and interested users"
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<wh1zz0> Guys.... please does anyone know why I keep getting this mixed colored view on my gedit screen? http://imagebin.org/187058 ... Even though I have the theme as green on black (matrix)
<Detergentizer>  i have bug to fix
<Detergentizer> my igoncs are broke
<wh1zz0> Wrong channel?
<Detergentizer> everyint looks like a document
<AlanBell> wh1zz0: just nobody knows the answer
<Nikki_> Hi!
<Jorky> .9AlanBell: OK thnx guy a lot finaly we agree on something :D
<Jorky> thnx to all
 * conntrack does an evil stare
<Jorky> cpy and out
<AlanBell> wh1zz0: ok, presume it isn't selected text?
<Jorky> copy and out :D*
<wh1zz0> AlanBell:  Yes it isn;t selected text.. But normally it's supposed to show as green wheather selected or not
<html> Jorky, r u still there?
<Detergentizer> y are my icons freaked up?
<html> Jorky r u still there?
<AlanBell> wh1zz0: just that colour scheme? are others like cobalt like that too?
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Any hidden character. does gedit have a :set list type option?
<wh1zz0> AlanBell: You are somehow correct because when I higlight the white part, it turns green... But this wasn't how it used to function before.. It always showed green wheather text was highlighted or not.. So if this is the case how can I adjust it to function properly.. Just this scheme, yeah
<wh1zz0> deej1976: How do you mean?
<AlanBell> wh1zz0: something specific to that document?
<deej1976> wh1zz0: if you open the file in vi you might see an hidden characters before your second paragraph
<wh1zz0> AlanBell: I just checked the cobalt, it works fine.. But this matrix keeps showing me partial white which is quite irritating
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Really?
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Okie after I do vi file.txt what do I look for as hidden and how can I fix this?
<deej1976> in a terminal: vi textfilename.txt
<wh1zz0> AlanBell: All documents act this way, not just the specific document
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Done
<Detergentizer> nevermind
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Is it all documents?
<AlanBell> wh1zz0: all from line 30?
<Detergentizer> i fixed it by resetting desktop desktp file
<Detergentizer> .unity
<wh1zz0> deej1976: I just opened another txt file using vi and I see something at the end of each line.... ^M
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Strange.. what does that mean?
<deej1976> wh1zz0: It's a dos carridge return
<wh1zz0> deej1976:  Also, how do I exit vi? ctrl x doesnt work
<iceroot> wh1zz0: should be a windows-file with there newline
<deej1976> wh1zz0: esc esc :q!
<wh1zz0> deej1976: iceroot:  Uhmm.. okie cool.. So that has nothing to do with this issue
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Is that the hidden character you mentioned?
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Not if it's happen to all files from line 30.
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Line 30? Why line 30?
<CaptAnon> Ctrl q?
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Sorry something AlanBell said to you. Does this happen with other documents?
<wh1zz0> deej1976: AlanBell:  Oh you seem to be right about line 30, not sure why line 3 though but all the files I've opened so far have these inconsistencies after line 30
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Yes, all other documents
<wh1zz0> All documents opened with gedit
<Idsme> Hi there, i'm new on irc, have some problems with installing Oracle calendar on ubuntu 64bit
<wh1zz0> deej1976: It wasn't like this last week
<Idsme> strings: '/lib/libc.so.6': No such file
<bullgard6> UpdateManager recommends: "Select the filter »Faulty Package" in Synaptic to show the rogue package. Where is the filter »Faulty Package« to be found in Synaptic 0.75.2ubuntu7?
<admin123> #ubuntu-ru
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Have you tried removing your current gedit configuration?
<wh1zz0> The theme?
<wh1zz0> Or the default config in preferences
<wh1zz0> ?
<deej1976> wh1zz0: default config in preferences
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Possible the theme as well.
<wh1zz0> deej1976:  Yes I have.. when I remove the theme it goes back to the classic
<deej1976> wh1zz0: And the documents are correct highlighting?
<wh1zz0> deej1976: But I don't like the others, I see better with green on black background
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Yea.. the documents highlight correctly without a single error on the others
<deej1976> wh1zz0: So it looks theme related, and if you reply the theme?
<CaptAnon> can I use ssh to connect to a computer over the internet, and How would I find out how to do this?
<wh1zz0> Let me try to reapply
<wh1zz0> CaptAnon: ssl -l ip
<wh1zz0> CaptAnon: where -l is the username
<CaptAnon> thanks wh1zz0
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Still get same error
<wh1zz0> CaptAnon: ssh -l IP
<wh1zz0> not ssl*
<wh1zz0> CaptAnon: YW
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Is it default theme?
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Nah, not the default
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Have you got a URL for it?
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Ever since I've been on natty, that theme has worked and showed up flawlessly.. Yesterday I upgrded to oneiric
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Yeah one sec
<deej1976> wh1zz0: gedit went from 2.30.4 to 3.2.1
<wh1zz0> Owh
<wh1zz0> Really?
<wh1zz0> So I automatically have a new version of geddit
<wh1zz0> Uhmm... might be where the problem lies.. maybe I'd have to play with the highlight mode options a bit
<deej1976> wh1zz0: I've got a natty and oneiric and just check the versions
<Idsme> anyone can help me with a installing problem oracle calendar? it says : strings: '/lib/libc.so.6': No such file
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Or what do you think?
<bullgard6> UpdateManager recommends: "Select the filter »Faulty Package" in Synaptic to show the rogue package. Where is the filter »Faulty Package« to be found in Synaptic 0.75.2ubuntu7?
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Look theme related, if you got back to where the theme came from it might have an updated version.
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Exactly what im checking
<Detergentizer> 6h4 t54nfh
<Detergentizer> the french told me americans stink lie skunk-a-saurous
<deej1976> !ot | Detergentizer
<ubottu> Detergentizer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Detergentizer> worng window
<Detergentizer> met for defocus
<CaptAnon> wh1zz0,  Why did you say -l is username?
<wh1zz0> -l literally means login
<AlanBell> CaptAnon: ssh username@hostname is normally sufficient
<Detergentizer> *meant
<wh1zz0> CaptAnon: e.g ssh -l ip/hostname or the method AlanBell pasted also works
<deavid> hi, i have a problem. I installed Ubuntu from Windows a year ago, and seems that it didn't created a partition at all, because i see /dev/loop0 mounted on /. When i installed that, i assigned 30Gb and now i want to resize it... how i can do that?
<AlanBell> deavid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_resize_the_virtual_disks.3F
<CaptAnon> I don't get it
<bullgard6> deavid: You can resize a partition. What is the name of the partition you want to resize?
<AlanBell> CaptAnon: maybe describe the scenario a bit more?
<AlanBell> bullgard6: it is wubi, not a partition
<deavid> bullgard6: i believe AlanBell spotted the problem. It's a virtual disk. I'm going to follow the guide
<CaptAnon> what does the -l wh1zz0  mentioned do?
<amcsi_work> hello
<CaptAnon> does it just use the same login name I am logged in currently for the ssh
<amcsi_work> I booted my ubuntu without a monitor and it works fine for ssh and x and stuff. Now I want to attach a monitor to it, but it doesn't display anything
<AlanBell> CaptAnon: by default it uses your current login name, yes
<amcsi_work> How can I make it use the monitor by restarting fewer tasks as possible?
<CaptAnon> Thanks
<AlanBell> chances are you want to change that, which you can do by "ssh -l myname hostname" or "ssh myname@hostname"
<wh1zz0> for instance if you want to ssh to a machine with the ip 127.0.0.1  and login or username as root.. you can either do A) ssh root -l root 127.0.0.1 OR ssh root@127.0.0.1
<saju_m> issue: replace part of string using 'sed' http://paste.pocoo.org/show/516602/
<AlanBell> amcsi_work: sudo service lightdm restart (or gdm if using something before oneiric)
<amcsi_work> lightdm unrecognized service
<saju_m> replace part of string using 'sed' http://paste.pocoo.org/show/516602/
<qxt> Any recomendations for a 120GB ssd? Using Ubuntu GNU/Linux 3.1.0-1. SLiM DM, xfce as my DE, Compiz for composting windows manager and Emerald as wm decorator. On a Z68 mobo, SB 2600 cpu with 32 GB RAM.
<Gentoo64> qxt: google it
<Gentoo64> research them
<Gentoo64> i have an ocz vertex 2 which is quite old now still fast. some have better sequentials than randoms.. youll have to look into it
<harsh343> is it possible to login in gmail through terminal ubuntu
<Gentoo64> harsh343: something like alpine mail
<harsh343> Gentoo64, yes ot not ?
<harsh343> or*
<Gentoo64> yes
<iceroot> harsh343: mutt, w3m, lynx
<Gentoo64> sorry, thought you meant just read mail
<harsh343> iceroot, what is this ?
<deper29> Can someone help me? I seem to have removed all of the kernels from my system, and now only have the option of memtest or windows. is it possible to reinstall a kernel from a live cd?
<qxt> Gentoo64 lol, I have read everything on the net about IOPS etc. Seems the Sandforce 22xx suck ... for Windows. Just thought I would give Ubuntu a spin. Kind of tired of aliment issues, noop and ext4 not picking up TRIM.
<iceroot> harsh343: cli-tools for reading mails/browsing websites
<harsh343> iceroot, ok
<Gentoo64> qxt: i use noop and ext4, add discard and trim works
<iceroot> deper29: should be possible with a live-cd and a later chroot for the system
<harsh343> iceroot, so i need to install cli-tools like mutt
<CaptAnon> what should happen if I type ssh IP?
<Gentoo64> qxt: and sandfoce is one of the best controllers
<qxt> Gentoo64 do you use a Sandforce controller? If so any issues
<deper29> how would I do that?
<deper29> I'm a noob and messed this up :(
<Gentoo64> qxt: yes the vertex2 is sandforce and its been flawless
<Gentoo64> had it since 09
<iceroot> harsh343: mutt is a cli-mailclient
<harsh343> ok
<iceroot> harsh343: if you want to use it you have to install it "sudo apt-get install mutt"
<CaptAnon> wh1zz0,   what should happen if it just but ssh IP?
<wh1zz0> CaptAnon: Lol.. try it and see
<CaptAnon> nothing?
<qxt> Gentoo64 looking at a OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS SATA III. Some say it really sucks and Windows ppl tend to like them. Good to hear you dont have issues with your sandforce controller
<wh1zz0> CaptAnon: It'd connect but will immediately ask you for a password and even if your password is correct it will not log you in
<CaptAnon> oh wait I got something? a timeout
<Gentoo64> qxt: ive actually read that the vertex 2 is better for randoms than the vertex 3 and its a lot cheaper
<CaptAnon> Can I connect to my own IP?
<Gentoo64> qxt: i havent researched much since i bought mine though
<harsh343> iceroot, some proble occur during installation
<harsh343> http://pastebin.com/JxzmfV6g
<Gentoo64> qxt: but the vertex drives are definately some of the best rated
<CaptAnon> I was using my own IP would that stop it working?
<qxt> Gentoo64 the return rate is 4.6% on the OCZ ssd devices =/
<Gentoo64> hmm idk :s like i say ive had mine for years and its as fast as when i bought it, ive done secure erase on it way too many times too
<qxt> Gentoo64 that does not mean much though since most ppl are not using *nix machines
<Gentoo64> windows is no different
<Gentoo64> still trims
<Gentoo64> just when its idle rather than on the fly afaik
<qxt> Gentoo64 I am guessing you are using discard in /etc/fstab
<Gentoo64> yeah, discard,noatime
<Gentoo64> and noop and ext4
<ledzgio> hi to all
<ledzgio> anyone can help me?
<ledzgio> with a ethernet driver?
<Gentoo64> qxt: i update the firmware on my drive every time ones released, sometimes theres stability updates
<harsh343> iceroot, there ?
<andyou> Hi guys!
<Gentoo64> qxt: tbh id go for it theyre good
<ledzgio> anyone have problems with atheros 8151 with kernel 3 on ubuntu oneiric?
<ledzgio> ethernet card
<CaptAnon> Ok just wondering, when people join it pops up somthing like mailto:joo@85.233.233.142 if i guessed his password I could get into his computer
<iceroot> harsh343: you have software-center or something similar open? if so close it first
<iceroot> !details | ledzgio
<ubottu> ledzgio: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gentoo64> ledzgio: i gogoled it and whats the problem, does it work but its slow / cuts out? nto work at all?
<ledzgio> ok im going to explain my problem
<harsh343> iceroot, not at all
<ledzgio> I have a problem with my onboard ethernet card
<ledzgio> Atheros AR8152 driver atl1c
<qxt> Gentoo64 I might just go for a Sandforce based ssd then. The idea of a MLC NAND seems kind of iffy but the SLC Intels cost way to much atm. Do you really get sequential read speeds close to 500 mb/s ?
<ledzgio> on ubuntu 11.10 with kernel 3.0.14
<ledzgio> latest kernel
<ledzgio> the problem is that when i download lots of data my ethernet card gets disconnected
<ledzgio> and I have to restart network-manager service or rmmod module and modprobe it again
<ledzgio> its really annoying
<ledzgio> i can surf internet
<jnwhiteh> If an application has no windows open, there doesn't seem to be anything in the unity dashboard that shows it as being active.. is this intentional? Is there a better way to find out which applications are running?
<ledzgio> but if I download with deluge for ecample
<Gentoo64> qxt: not on the vertex2, on the vertex3 id guess you do. i get the rated sequential speeds on my drive. dont be put off by mlc, the sandforce drives are very high rated and reliable and the controller is decent. just get one :)
<ledzgio> net card gets disconnected after a while
<Gentoo64> qxt: the vertex3 has higher sequentials than the vertex2, but worse randoms (if i remember right) ofc with ssd for general use randoms are more improtant
<ledzgio> if I download at slow speed its dont happen
<ledzgio> if I download fast it happen
<ledzgio> s
<Gentoo64> qxt: but im not 100% sure on the vertex3s stats
<ledzgio> any thoughts?
<jnwhiteh> For example, I've got empathy open, but if I have the contacts window closed and no active chat windows, the application still appears to be running.. so I can still get notifications for it. It's quite confusing =/
<ledzgio> guys
<Gentoo64> ledzgio: have you googled it much?
<ledzgio> yes for 2 days
<ledzgio> everything
<ledzgio> and seems to be a problem for others too
<ledzgio> but no sulutions
<Gentoo64> hmm
<ledzgio> someone have fixed compiling the drivers
<Gentoo64> dont look like your in luck then
<ledzgio> but I have found drivers just for kernel 2.6.x
<Gentoo64> ok, maybe you need to manually install a driver then
<ledzgio> and not for 3
<Gentoo64> well it might work, i have no idea
<ledzgio> i cannot find drivers suitable for kernel 3.x
<qxt> Gentoo64 only reason I care at all about sequential speeds is that I do a lot of video editing. Like you point out though IO on smaller data is generally much more important. My 4xF3 HDD still has a 12ms crappy seek time. The ssd at 0.1 ms looks awesome.
<Gentoo64> qxt: if its your first ssd youll be amazed :)
<Gentoo64> qxt: do what i do, use ssd for general os, and a big hdd(s) for big files / sequentials
<Gentoo64> wear and tear isnt much of an issue on modern ssds
<Gentoo64> but still pointless if you have hdds with good speed for big files
<Braden`> Whenever I type:  lightdm
<Gentoo64> qxt: i use the samsung f3 as well (only 1 though)_
<Braden`> Whenever I type:  lightdm  --  It tells me, "Can't open display!"
<qxt> Gentoo64 yup my first. Been using RAID 0 with 4 HDDs for a while. Well looks like I run out and pick up that OCZ that can use the SATAIII.
<Braden`> But startx runs just fine
<Braden`> How do I fix this error?
<Gentoo64> qxt: go for it. the ocz forums sometimes have some useful info about the technical stuff with the drives, basically saying theyre good lol
<secretsneeper> can someone who knows backtrack mssg me
<Stanley00> Braden`: try "DISPLAY=:0 lightdm"
<Gentoo64> secretsneeper: join #backtrack-linux
<qxt> Gentoo64 take it the bad stuff get the ban hammer =)
<Gentoo64> lol nah
<secretsneeper> i know
<secretsneeper> they suck
<Gentoo64> secretsneeper: google then, bT isnt supported here
<secretsneeper> all asleep and expect me to have fell out of the womb with linux command knowledge
<Gentoo64> BT has a lot of docs and guides
<Braden`> Stanley00:  It just takes me back to the screen that says "Can't open display!"   I have to then press ctrl+f1 to get back to console
<secretsneeper> gotcha
<qxt> secretsneeper what do you need to know. Did a lot of dev work on BT back in 2009
<secretsneeper> just interested in metasploit
<secretsneeper> would like it explained if ur interested
<njoel> hi everyone, could anyone tell me how to install Dnsgraph in Ubuntu?? thanks
<Daemon_Byte> I have a freshly installed ubuntu box with an nvidia 210 graphics card installed. I am trying to get twinview to work so I can use 2 monitors however I keep hitting a problem. I open up the nvidia config panel, enable the second monitor and they both come up. Then the menu across the top and the bar down the left vanish and I am unable to do anything.
<Stanley00> Braden`: are you sure you startx already, looks like it didnt start
<Stanley00> Braden`: did Ctrl+Alt+F7 show up a graphical screen?
<qxt> secretsneeper The metasploit framework is god sent. Use it with burp, splmapper and you will be like monkey with a machine gun!
<Gentoo64> lol
<jamil_1> hi all, I have installed MS Office 2007 via PlayonLinux. I want to change file association to MS Office for docx, pptx etc
<Gentoo64> theres a basic guide somewhere on metasploit
<jamil_1> suggestions ?
<secretsneeper> --qxt possibility of using metasploit against say a school server
<secretsneeper> built in exploits for servers?
<Braden`> Stanley00:  No, I haven't run startx yet.  Usually it works though.  I am wanting to fix it so lightdm will start when I reboot instead of outputing "Can't open display!"
<Daemon_Byte> anyone know how to help me with this screen issue? I would hate to have to put windows on it but it needs to be useable by the end of the day
<Stanley00> Braden`: hmm I dont know much about this kind of problem, how did you install your system?
<Braden`> Normal install
<Braden`> but
<Braden`> This problem happened when I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.11
<Braden`> Interestingly gdm works
<Stanley00> Braden`: hmm, so upgrade may cause the problem here, I think you should install 11.10 freshly...
<Stanley00> !clone | Braden`
<ubottu> Braden`: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<html> upgrading causes  alot of problems  one way or the other
<Braden`> Well
<Braden`> gdm does the job
<Braden`> even if it is obsolete
<html> its like a famous old car,,, but if we fixed it up in the first place we would be in this mess
<VIPER-II> Html: i think that if users are 'gratefull' enough for the effort that somebody did to create a car in the first place, programmers shouldn't be afraid of consequences of bringing out patches and fixes.
<VIPER-II> Programmers biggest headaches are spoiled users.
<VIPER-II> <-- Programmer having a bad day!
<html> agreed, but i like to make it a better one  and future proof it,,, i love this old thing ,,,  and it does the job very well....
<Jonii> okay, 11.10 is full of bugs
<html> first -time windows user (family ) thinks its windows (XP)  if setup right
<Jonii> anyone know if i can somehow restart unity and stuff like that?
<html> Jonii,  i have been trying to tell u that
<Braden`> I've not encountered many bugs
<Braden`> Other than the display manager issue
<njoel> braden can you please help me with how i can Dnsgraph is installed in Ubuntu?
<html> well if you hardware is fairly new the fine,,
<Braden`> Probably use apt-get
<Jonii> html: when? sorry, i've missed that
<z3bra_> .org
<html> Jonii,  sorry i thuoght u were some one else
<Jonii> okay, so i should probably use some other distro if i want something that works?
<Jonii> debian, maybe?
<html> Jonii,   but still 10.10 and 10.04 is very well know , documented and can ask just about anyone how to find something without a bug stoping you
<Braden`> Someone is trolling
<Dmitry> ololo
<html> Jonii,  no i not
<html> its slow it here
<Jonii> anyway, how do i get unity running again?
<secretsneeper> BT5 support channel
<secretsneeper> ?
<secretsneeper> ?
<deej1976> Jonii: What are you currently in?
<html> secretsneeper,  huh? what do you need?
<raven> why does grub2 always install itself to the live/install-system (usb-drive) instead of to the destination system?
<html> maybe chainloading?
<Jonii> deej1976: something that resembles broken down unity
<deej1976> Jonii: So you want to reset to defaults?
<Jonii> cant close windows, cant change focus from this window, cant do anything besides talking here
<html> u could be stuck the other way around
<deej1976> Jonii: And if you reboot?
<html> Jonii,  here
<html> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38579/how-do-i-restart-an-unity-session-from-the-terminal
<fly_80> hello
<fly_80> may I run jar executables in a way to identify the called process?
<fly_80> i found a wrapper like launch4j
<fly_80> but don't know if there is something more official
<fly_80> any ideas?
<html> Jonii, did that help
<bobweaver> Anyone here use BURG ?
<theadmin> bobweaver: Don't. It's normally broken.
<fishcooker> can anyone know chat room for mac user :p
<fishcooker> @ this server?
<dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<[Xaronic]> fishcooker, #MacOSX
<fishcooker> thanks xaronic
<fishcooker> you are the best
<[Xaronic]> fishcooker, N/P :)
<ylmfos> hi
<[Xaronic]> hi ylmfos
<theadmin> ylmfos: We don't support ylmf here if you're asking...
<Idsme> can anyone help me with a java problem
<Idsme> exec: 2319: /tmp/install.dir.9093/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: not found
<abe> hii
<abe> how do i join a channel with ubuntu irc client ?
<theadmin> abe: /join #test
<pingsut> hi abe
<abe> thnx admin and hi ping
<abe> how can i join server irc.gimp.net ?
<ThSenior> hi. I just installed kmail and I dont know how to save the account password. Its grayed... anyone can help.. ?
<abe> admin ? how can i join server irc.gimp.net ?
<abe> or i cannot change my server on this ubuntu client?
<Stanley00> abe: try /server irc.gimp.net
<theadmin> ThSenior: kmail is a KDE app... So, is KWallet (the KDE password storage) running?
<ubuntu> hi, i'm glad to meet you, linuxoids!
<ThSenior> oh, theadmin I will check
<theadmin> ThSenior: I seriously suggest you use a desktop independent mail client such as Mutt or Thunderbird
<dwarder> how do i decode cram md5 string?
<Braden`> You don't
<Braden`> Thats why its md5
<ThSenior> theadmin: I use kmail for years now, just switched from slackware to ubuntu
<Secret_Hamster> I'm trying to run a config with two bonded interfaces (i.e four interfaces bonded into two interfaces) on ubuntu server 10.04 it appears not to be working and I'm wondering if the usual config can run with this
<html> ThSenior,  well thanks for going for you -bunt-too lol
<Secret_Hamster> has anyone run such a setup?
<html> bonded???
<html> what are you talking about
<Secret_Hamster> umm, bonded interfaces
<html> tv tuners? wifi?  lan ?
<Secret_Hamster> ethernet nics
<Secret_Hamster> apologies I was thinking that was a given
<html> ahhhh,,,, now i can google it
<Secret_Hamster> not wanting google answer, need someone with practical experience. I can lmgtfy any day :)
<html> no,,  you always say it first ,, im a nob at    bonded interfaces"   but i will try
<html> lmgtfy? means?
<Secret_Hamster> www.lmgtfy.com
<Vaag256> Hi, does anyone here have experience with fonts in linux? and more specifically, loading fonts on demand?
<scarleo> Are there any benefits of using Btrfs on /home or should I just stick to using it on / ?
<Secret_Hamster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding this was the most "official" guide I found, but doesn't seem to work for multiple nics
<Secret_Hamster> I'll bbiab just going to test a few other bits
<WaltherFI> Hello. I need a way to change the "Startup Applications" through terminal
<WaltherFI> I managed to cripple the desktop by adding "compiz --replace" to startup applications as my friend wants to have desktop cube etc, but now the graphical interface does not work quite at all
<WaltherFI> So, how can I access the startup application list through terminal?
<cgekk> hi everyone
<Ryukoji> hllo cgekk
<Guest16399> 呀。。。全是英文
<cgekk> hh where are you from ryukoji
<WaltherFI> Ahh, it actually managed to log in through Ubuntu2d
<Ryukoji> usa
<Ryukoji> =/
<Guest16399> how can i change my name
<Ryukoji> type /nick yournamehere
<Guest16399> thank you
<cgekk> anyone here a muslim
<emilyyufen> i'm planning to write a irc  it's my homework
<Ryukoji> good luck and hope you have fun emilyyufen ^_^ best for ya
<shomon> hi, I'm trying to convert text that's in ISO-8859 to UTF-8 - what tools do I need for that, and is there a better channel in which to ask?
<deej1976> !ot | cgekk
<ubottu> cgekk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<emilyyufen> heihei ..thanks
<Ryukoji> from finland?
<shomon> I've got iconv and dos2unix but I'm not sure how to do it...
<Guest14859> hi
<Guest14859> anyone know a good eraser tool for the newest version for ubuntu? like ccleaner for windows, that can be put to erase firefox cookies and stuff with a few clicks
<shomon> I have to convert things like  está  to està
<Stanley00> Guest14859: did you try bleachbit?
<theadmin> Guest14859: bleachbit is a good one
<theadmin> Guest14859: There's also something with a name like "Swiper" but I don't remember exactly
<Ryukoji> hey Guest14859 try bleachbit
<Ryukoji> its like ccleaner but for linux it isnt impressive but it does the job
<kollapse> Hi. Is this a good way to install Ubuntu to USB drive - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Method_1:_Installing_Ubuntu_directly_to_USB_drive_from_installer_CD ?
<shomon> I used pendrivelinux kollapse
<shomon> on windows though
<shomon> not sure what the more linuxey command is for that.. maybe dd
<kollapse> shomon: Oh - Ubuntu is not linuxey enough ?
<kollapse> :)
<emilyyufen> oh no,English is so terrible
<shomon> it's linuxey enough for me
<pangolin> !ot | emilyyufen
<ubottu> emilyyufen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThSenior> Ive installed Kwallet manager but when i try to start nothing happens....
<biopyte> Is there a way to display Active-X content in Firefox?
<biopyte> Any plugins, packages ...?
<Pici> biopyte: No.  You *might* be able to do it under WINE. But otherwise you'd need a virtual machine running windows.
<Ryukoji> biopyte:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=830559 your question here
<biopyte> Pici, ok
<ThSenior> this is what i get when running from terminalÈ http://pastebin.com/kGarw59V
<biopyte> even running IE in wine is no guarantee, i guess.
<theadmin> Pici, biopyte: IIRC, there's a Firefox plugin which handles limited ActiveX
<theadmin> Don't remember the name
<Pici> theadmin: On Linux?
<theadmin> Pici: I do remember having that for whatever reason around a year ago, and since back then I'd be running Ubuntu... yes
<Pici> theadmin: Interesting.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<theadmin> Pici: Might be completely wrong though, sometimes I remember things which I, as it ends up, never have done...
<Guest14859> Stanley00: ok, i'll try
<biopyte> theadmin, i searched the add-on database but couldnt find anything
<Guest3413> Hi there, Epiphany crashes when I try to add a new or manage the bookmarks. Any idea what the cause might be?
<theadmin> biopyte: Maybe it's no longer developed, or maybe my memory is fuzzy
<theadmin> biopyte: Likely the second one
<biopyte> probably
<biopyte> all my googling leads to nowhere ... virtual setup is probaly the only  solution
<meco> What's a simple image editor included with 11.04?
<theadmin> meco: I think they don't include any by default. You can install GIMP or mtpaint or something like that though from the repos
<barraponto> i have messed my mysql configurations, can i revert it to defaults?
<Ryukoji> sudo apt-get install gimp :P
<meco> theadmin: ok, nice
<meco> ok :-)
<Milossh> hey; ubuntu 11.10, gnome3: I see notifications,(from gwibber, I assume) but there's no gwibber icon nor they're accessible from the tray. is there a solution?
<geirha> meco: Click the shoppingbag and search for image edit
<dr_willis> Milossh:  mouse down to the bottom right. the little panel thing should appear
<dr_willis> Milossh:  unless you are using unity. :)
<Milossh> bottom right is my screen switcher
<meco> geirha: I'm using openbox so I don't have any shoppingbags readily available
<dr_willis> Milossh:  you using the gnome classic thang?
<Milossh> dr_willis, yep, gnome 3, or gnome-shell
<geirha> meco: Ah, well "Ubuntu Software Center" should be in the menus somewhere
<dr_willis> Milossh:  err.. the gnome classic is not the same as gnome-3
<meco> geirha: I'm trying out gimp now
<dr_willis> I recall gnome-3/gnome-shell having some panel at the bottom with notification icons
<Milossh> I installed gnome-shell, logged out, and then logged in choosing gnome
<Milossh> dr_willis, ^
<dr_willis> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet
<dr_willis> im on a headless box right now. :) so cant really double check. but i thought wheni moused down - some panel appeared
<kio_http> Hi my hibernate is not working on Kubuntu 11.10
<kio_http> Anyone?
<theadmin> kio_http: Do you have a swap partition? Is it mounted?
<dr_willis> is your swap partiton larger then your ram.
<kio_http> theadmin: Yes I do and it is mounted
<KingPin> hello all using 11.10 x64, trying to compile from source for a program i get the following error : /usr/bin/ld: warning: libcrypto.so.0.9.8, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.6.1/../../../../lib/libmysqlclient_r.so, may conflict with libcrypto.so.1.0.0    | unfortunately it seems mariadb has installed openssl.0.9.8 along with my 1.0.0, any ideas how to resolve this?
<KingPin> thanx.
<kio_http> theadmin: I have two Identical netbooks with Kubuntu 11.10 both have same package setup the only difference is on one of the I have home folder encryption on. That one has hibernate not working
<biopyte> is there an application that simulates a mouse click to a specific spot on the screen?
<theadmin> kio_http: Um, I'm not sure if that's got anything to do with it -- can you try it as a user which's home folder ain't encrypted/
<biopyte> and will do so, lets say, every 5 minutes
<biopyte> hope, i expressed myself clearly
<dr_willis> wanting to reload a web site?
<biopyte> how would you call such a thing
<biopyte> ?
<biopyte> yes
<biopyte> a flash site
<biopyte> not the browser tab
<bullgard6> UpdateManager recommends: "Select the filter »Faulty Package" in Synaptic to show the rogue package. Where is the filter »Faulty Package« to be found in Synaptic 0.75.2ubuntu7?
<plusEV> automouseclicker
<FC1> anyone here running an intel or sandforce SSD? i'm trying to figure out how to enable the on-board AES encryption?
<kio_http> theadmin: I only have one user, (excluding root etc)
<dr_willis> 'mouse scripting' and ive seen firefox plugins that do similer tasks.
<mintux> I would like to extract bookable ubuntu iso on my hard driver .then append some extra downloaded package and guide and themes and ... in a directory and put beside the ubuntu files and directory. after that I would like to write those files on DVD .but it can not boot. how can I make boot able DVD from extracted ubuntu iso + my extra files ?
<theadmin> kio_http: Create a new one then, what's the big deal with a simple "adduser"
<dr_willis> !remaster | mintux
<ubottu> mintux: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<biopyte> dr, got it, will check them out, thanks
<kio_http> theadmin: Useless as suspend to disk from KDM (without logon) does not work
<theadmin> kio_http: Oh, weird.
<nixmaniack> which is the channel to ask PPA related question?
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<dr_willis> hmm. never seen a ppa specific channel.
<nixmaniack> dr_willis, I want to package modified version of app in my ppa, and i need help related to that
<harsh343> where is error log in apache2 I am using linux ubuntu ?
<ejv> /var/log/apache2 probably
<ejv> in your apache site configs you *can* configure alternate error paths, in which case... who knows where you put them!
<ThSenior> how can i change to 16bit color?
<ejv> you try xorg.conf?
<ThSenior> cant find this file...
<ejv> /etc/X11/ ?
<dr_willis> you can make one.. but why do you need to change to 16bit color?
<MeQuerSat> xorg.conf can be found in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ThSenior> its full in google about it but last ubuntu seems dont have it
<ThSenior> nope. there isnt
<ejv> that's because this is the matrix
<dr_willis> The latest versions of X for the last 2-4 releases of ubuntu have not needed a xorg.conf by default.
<ejv> there is no xorg.conf, realize the truth.
<dr_willis> X auto configures for the most part.
<Milos_SD> Hi
<osse> I want to change the default keyboard mapping for my language. But not very much. I just want to map { and } to some other keys. What's the best way of doing this?
<ThSenior> and how can i change it to 16 bit ?
<ThSenior> now seems to be 24bit
<Milos_SD> Is it safe to change root reserved % for a partition that is almost full (10 GB free) ?
<dr_willis> ThSenior:  why do you need to change to 16bit?
<dr_willis> Milos_SD:  You going to fill it up? :)
<ThSenior> dr_willis i think it will be a little bit faster, its really slow and uses a lot of cpu
<dr_willis> Milos_SD:  if you change it with tune2fs. im not sure the change takes effect untill you reboot/remount the fs.
<Milos_SD> dr_willis, don't know, but it is not root partition, only data
<ejv> color depth is slowing down your machine? now that's just odd...
<dr_willis> ejv:  or its a very very old box..
<ejv> prehistoric!
<ThSenior> slow and 3 years old laptop
<ejv> change DefaultDepth in xorg.conf is what i would do ThSenior
<ThSenior> I know that on a P4 CPUs it helped
<dr_willis> whats the system specs exactly?
<ejv> or replace the laptop... they are dirt cheap on newegg...
<ThSenior> 1.9Ghz dual core i think
<ThSenior> ejv where can i find DefaultDepth?
<ejv> i have an old intel centrino laptop, 7 years old, color depth is fine on it... integrated intel graphics chipset
<ejv> ThSenior: in xorg.conf of course
<dr_willis> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<ThSenior> ejv as I said i dont have this file...
<dr_willis> you can generate a xorg.conf somehow....
<ThSenior> xorg.conf does not exist
<dr_willis> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to  pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://goo.gl/UQyq0  ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://goo.gl/3pThV NVidia ( nvidia driver  )specific: http://goo.gl/iprqH man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<dr_willis> I doubt if going to 16bit will help much
<ejv> the only reason my laptop works is because ubuntu exists
<ThSenior> is 1GB of RAM enough for internet surfing È
<ejv> windows on it is horror, mine has 512, 1G is plenty
<ThSenior> well its really slow firefox start time or chromium
<ThSenior> other apps too like wine...
<dr_willis> ThSenior:  you may want to try Lubuntu or some other lighter desktop.
<ejv> i know it's apples and oranges, but my 7 yr old laptop operates fine with stock ubuntu, under 512mb of ram, is there something else wrong? dying hard disk?
<conntrack> hmm
<Milos_SD> dr_willis, it works without a problem ... I didn't even had to remount the partition :D
<ThSenior> ejv HD is always slow but as I see it uses a lot of HD
<Milos_SD> dr_willis, I set it to 1% just to be sure :)
<ThSenior> also CPU usage is too much on animated websites
<ejv> only so much we can help you with, with such limited information
<dr_willis> ive had lower end systems work fine. :)
<dr_willis> could be a video card/driver bottleneck
<ThSenior> i would like to try with 16 bit color to see the difference on web surf
<dr_willis> ThSenior:  whats your video card?
<ThSenior> how can i check it È
<ThSenior> ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> lshw -class display | pastebinit
<ejv> lspci -k might do it or lshw
<ejv> blast! RaTTuS|BIG is too fast!
<ejv> :D
<RaTTuS|BIG> :-
<ThSenior> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)
<ejv> my 7 year old laptop can do 720p, if the browser is the *only* application open; otherwise, keep it at 360 or 480p
<ThSenior> maybe reducing the resolution will help È
<ThSenior> ?
<dr_willis> then ive seen quad core machines get boggged down by poor flash preformance...
<ejv> if you had a sandy bridge intel HD chipset, i'd be more confident in hd playback ability
<ejv> controlling for flash-fail, youtube html5 :)
<ejv> but yes, flash is the devil, certainly
<insmod> since you are on it --- any solution yet for a dual monitor to view youtube full screen? other then saving the file -- or conversion add-on etc.
<ejv> i have never tried
<dr_willis> insmod:  it used to work for me.. havent tried it lately.
<dr_willis> no dual monitor setups here at this timne
<dr_willis> Unity does have known issues with multi monitor setups
<ejv> the last time i used dual screens, was at my previous job, using fedora core 9, nvidia twinview i think is what it was called; worked ok, a bit buggy
<insmod> dr_willis: it did as well but not for a while -- works for all but youtube
<ThSenior> ok, i suppose the HD is too slow for ubuntu
<dr_willis> you can set youtube to use html5 :)
<ejv> yup
<ThSenior> i dont understand why it touch it so much
<dr_willis> Depends on how HD the  video is...
<insmod> dr_willis: deian and linuxfromscratch
<dr_willis> :) and the codec.. and res.. and... so on...
<ejv> wooooooosh
<ThSenior> i mean hard drive
 * ejv makes a arm motion above the head
<ejv> :D
<ThSenior> videos playing good
<dr_willis> then how are you comming to the conclusion the 'hd is too slow...'
<ThSenior> anyway i got a problem with kmail and saving passwords...
<ThSenior> well i installed kwallet manager and cant start it...
<ejv> dr_willis: youtube.com/html5, you opt-in and i think it stores a cookie to remember that you prefer html5 playback
<CrazyThinker> What is the best place to store secret notes in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ejv:  yea. not all videos are in html5 yet...
<CrazyThinker> Does tomboy provide an encryption support?
<ejv> dr_willis: yea it'll try to give you html5, and if not, it'll fall back to the flash (or it *should*)
<atkrad> =-O:'(
<insmod> since you are on it --- any solution yet for a dual monitor to view youtube full screen? other then saving the file -- or conversion add-on etc.
<gwb> HI -- in 11.10, in /boot/grub/menu.lst, are the kopt= parameters cumulative?  That is, if I have kopt=foo and kopt_3_0_0=bar, will update-grub build options "foo bar" for 3.0.0 kernels?
<dr_willis> theres a menu.lst in 11.10 ?
<dr_willis> You are using grub1 in 11.10 ?
<insmod> gogle sucks the new sytem finds nothng
<dr_willis> new system?
<insmod> algorithm
<bobweaver> Hello there, I am tring to install BURG onto my ubuntu box(11.10 ). I am using this link http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1679-how-to-install-burg-in-ubuntu- . I am stuck at this part: "Remember to substitute ‘hd0′ with the drive on which your MBR is installed." My question ius how to find out what drive my MBR is installed on ?
<theadmin> bobweaver: Well, which drive is Ubuntu installed on?
<theadmin> bobweaver: /dev/sda? /dev/sdb?
<bobweaver> sda
<dr_willis> bobweaver:  what hd are you booting now?  hd0=sda
<theadmin> bobweaver: That would be hd0.
<bobweaver> sweet guys thanks
<dr_willis> grub fundamentals of their weird naming method. :)
<insmod> bobweaver: dmesg or du -f
<bobweaver> I did not know that it was my sda or that grub did things like that Oo
<bobweaver> thanks again
<insmod> dr_willis: and yet google still  sucks
<dr_willis> insmod:  cant say ive noticed any issues with it lately.
<gwb> HI -- in 11.10, in /boot/grub/menu.lst, are the kopt= parameters cumulative?  That is, if I have kopt=foo and kopt_3_0_0=bar, will update-grub build options "foo bar" for 3.0.0 kernels?
<dr_willis> gwb:  you are using Grub1 on 11.10?
<insmod> dr_willis: all adds -- unless you control it -- it is very LOCALE collecting info etc!!!!!
<dr_willis> insmod:  cant say i notice any ads at all...
<gwb> dr_willis: yep
<ineedhelp> hi. somehow my sound is broken. When I try to listen to music with gmusicbrowser i get error like "missing gstreamer plugin". how can I fix that? apt-get something? please help
<insmod> dr_willis: thanks blind willis
<insmod> dr_willis: you blues playing man
<ThinkT510> insmod: do you need help?
<insmod> is thier a solution yet for a dual monitor to view youtube full screen? other then saving the file -- or conversion add-on etc.
<ThinkT510> insmod: not that i know of
<insmod> ThinkT510: : then NO!
<Guillem> "Documents" folder is tagged with a document icon in Nautilus. Where is such information stored?
<Guillem> Previous Nautilus had the "emblems" stuff which now is missing...
<Stanley00> Guillem: I think they are in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<gwb> HI -- in 11.10, grub 1, in /boot/grub/menu.lst, are the kopt= parameters cumulative?  That is, if I have kopt=foo and kopt_3_0_0=bar, will update-grub build options "foo bar" for 3.0.0 kernels?
<ThinkT510> gwb: why are you using grub1 on 11.10?
<dr_willis> ThinkT510:  :)
<Guillem> Stanley00, that's right. Thank you very much
<Stanley00> Guillem: np ;)
<raven> 11.10 winff - where are the mp4/h264 templates?
<dr_willis> gwb:  try it and see? check the grub lines/boot options/menu.lst after you rereun update-grub.
<gwb> ThinkT510: I've got a system continually in use for more than 5 years that has been kept up-to-date with Ubuntu's releases
<dr_willis> raven:  Hmm..  there are some addatinal  profiles you can get from their web site. the android profile. makes mp4's i use it all the time.
<gwb> dr_willis: OK -- I'll post the result here
<Guillem> Also, In previous versions I could drag folders at "places" to keep book-marks. This seems not to be possible any more.
<dr_willis> 5 yrs of updates.. im spurised it boots.. :)
<ThinkT510> gwb: cool, glad to see the upgrade process works for you
<Guillem> Oh, there is a Bookmarks cathegory
<Guillem> now I  see it. Sorry for the noise
<raven> dr_willis, android profile != quality i think?
<dr_willis> raven:  i am playing them on my android.. so never noticed..
<dr_willis> raven:  make your own profile i guess..
<dr_willis> raven:  you may want to check out 'arista' also. it has similer function as winff.
<omid> when i'm about to install propritary ATI drivers it says : Sorry, installation of this driver failed.Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log. here is the output of that file : http://paste.kde.org/155252/93622132/
<makara> what to use for QQ now that pidgin doesn't support?
<renemoraes> Hello there, I'm in need to have some help with monitor configure in ubuntu... i dont know if its the best channel to do it.. but if someone could help me i would appreciate that
<makara> renemoraes: just ask your q please
<renemoraes> I'm trying to configure an external monitor, but after doing all settings on "Monitor" section, without touching, without nothing, the system mirror the two monitors and turn the laptop monitor on again
<renemoraes> I want to disable this automatic output monitor detection
<dr_willis> renemoraes:  whats your video chipset?
<renemoraes> I have an intel integrated and amd radeon hd 6470M but the last one is disabled
<dr_willis> One of those new Dual GPU laptops?
<renemoraes> yes
<renemoraes> Dell Inspiron 15R
<gulzar> what are those apps called which are not made in gtk or qt and so look same in any DE?
<urthmove1> x11 ?
<makara> gulzar: swing
<dr_willis> apps using the X11 libs perhaps. is the term ive often seen
<ThinkT510> gulzar: wxwidgits?
<SoWhat> Hello! Is there a sound mixer for ubuntu where we can adjust sound level for different apps like in Windows 7?
<omid> when i'm about to install propritary ATI drivers it says : Sorry, installation of this driver failed.Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log. here is the output of that file : http://paste.kde.org/155252/93622132/
<dr_willis> equally ugly in all. :)
<theadmin> gulzar: Um, qt apps can pretty much look the same anywhere, same for gtk... There's a TON of desktop-independent GUI toolkits, actually, and Gtk and Qt aren't desktop-dependent, either.
<makara> gulzar: could be anything. give example app
<gulzar> makra : ThinkT510 : theadmin : like Chromium
<theadmin> gulzar: Chromium uses GTK.
<renemoraes> dr_willis: do you know how can i just turn off this automatic detection... then i could configure using xrandr by terminal
<dr_willis> renemoraes:  given the issuves ive seen with those new things.. you are lucky it even works. :)
<gulzar> makra : ThinkT510 : theadmin : I don't know much but there should be a category which does not depend on any toolkit like gtk or qt and hence act same in any DE
<dr_willis> renemoraes:  you did try the laptops fn-XX keys? :)
<gulzar> makra : ThinkT510 : theadmin : i don't have much info on these apps so asking here
<renemoraes> dr_willis: hahahah yeah.. perhaps u are right
<theadmin> gulzar: gtk and qt are -- right -- toolkits. They do not depend on desktop environments.
<is_null> hi all, is there any way to move the dock from the left screen edge to the right screen edge
<makara> gulzar: gotta depend on something
<renemoraes> I've tryied... its not working
<theadmin> gulzar: And act the same anywhere, indeed. Icons may change due to DE's theme settings allright
 * conntrack shrugs
<is_null> cause you know, i read from left to right :)
<dr_willis> is_null:  nope. but theres hacks to move it to the bottom.
<makara> gulzar: web-apps your only option
<is_null> dr_willis: which ?
<dr_willis> is_null:  mentioned on the webupd8 blog site.  i dont recall the name.
<is_null> or maybe there is a way to make it always visible ?
<renemoraes> dr_willis: i just cant understand, why it changes the output... with the right resolution.. but after anything it just moves back to laptop output
<gulzar> theadmin: eg; basket or dolphin looks ygly in gnome or xfce if not configured propperly.. and so is the case with nautilus and gnote in kde. But there must be a category whch behaves same on both environments withoutmuch dependencies
<dr_willis> is_null:  always visible = ccsm tool, unity plugin setting.
<is_null> cool, thanks
<gulzar> makara: yes they should but with less dependencies
<dr_willis> is_null:  webupd8 blog site has other unity tweaks also
<theadmin> gulzar: Well, wxwidgets and atk provide something like that...
<gulzar> theadmin: I don't know how to put my question. Lets say no gtk or qt or java apps. Any other category?
<gulzar> makra: web apps ... Ok
<theadmin> gulzar: I just gave you two
<is_null> thanks dr_willis
<makara> gulzar: more work for developers for not much pay off. why change a winning formula? reinvent the wheel? "DRY"
<schnuffle> Is there a way to print the partition table used by the kernel instead the one written on the harddisk? I wiped the wrong partition table and would like to restore it as the kernel still uses the old one
<is_null> well i can't say i don't wish it was as customizable as suckless dwm
<gulzar> theadmin: wxwidgets ... I will look at htem
<udonthavetoknow> hey, can someone of u help me out? i'm running 11.10 and there's no option like "dim screen when it's on battery power" in power settings
<gulzar> makara: its about that I am using openbox with tint2. And so qt apps and gtk apps are not behaving properly.. tried various measures so wanted something which is netiher qt nor gtk
<renemoraes> dr_willis: thank you anyway! :)
<SoWhat> does anybody know a sound mixer for ubuntu where we can adjust sound level for different apps like in Windows 7?
<dr_willis> gulzar:  many kde/gnome apps have settings/themes tomake them look more normal. and  both have a 'settings' back end that may get them to work a little nicer.
<is_null> while i'm at it, a couple of questions about the terminal: how to 0) make "click on a link" to open it in a browser and (currently: i can click the link but it doesn't open anywhere) 1) how to make that if i paste 2 lines of shell code it will do the second line when the first one finishes (currently: finishes first line and does nothing)
<dr_willis> SoWhat:  pavcontrol perhaps. or some of the other pa* tools
<makara> SoWhat: I'm on 11.04 and it allows individual control over apps
<dr_willis> makara:  thats what i was thinking also. :) but i rarely do sound on my linux box
<SoWhat> makara: I am on 11.10, can you tell me how?
<atdiehm> if I want to try out precise on my new lappy, should I pull down alpha1, or the daily....
<gulzar> dr_willis: qt apps are right but gtk2 and gtk3 is not mixing well... either of them give toruble. Pcmanfm and xarchiever etc. are looking good.
<Pici> atdiehm: You'll want to ask in #ubuntu+1 for that.
<atdiehm> whoops, sorry
<dr_willis> gulzar:  for gtk2. i think theres some special themes that are gtk2+3.. but i rarely worry about them.
<makara> SoWhat: problem. Unity. On gnome 2 I click the volume button > sound preferences > applications tab
<SoWhat> makara, I guess I don't have such option in Unity
<theadmin> gulzar: pcmanfm is gtk-based... You're messing things. Yes, that's right, apps that are written for GNOME don't mix with other destkops, but it ain't really got anything to do with gtk
<makara> SoWhat: sure its there somewhere
<gulzar> dr_willis: yes there is adwaita but it is not working iwth openbox.. I am trying to do this from past 2 weeks and finally wanted something other than gtk and qt I think CLI will be a good opriton
<udonthavetoknow> hey, i'm missing an option like "dim screen when it's on battery power", i'm running 11.10. i've checked system setting > power but there are only options like "suspend when inactive for:", etc.
<makara> SoWhat: just gotta find the dang thing
<theadmin> udonthavetoknow: Maybe your battery isn't being detected, is laptop-mode-tools installed?
<is_null> dr_willis: the other themes from the blog look good but come on, 30 dependencies for a theme ? i'm not taking this risk
<tjiggi_fo> is_null, put && between the two lines
<udonthavetoknow> theadmin: probably not, i've installed ubuntu 2 days ago. thanks for helping me out :)
<gulzar> theadmin: i will go for CLI :)
<dr_willis> is_null:  do without then.. dosent matter to me...
<dr_willis> ;)
 * dr_willis goes back to using jwm
<is_null> tjiggi_fo: is it possible to hack the clipboard so that it processes s/\n/&&/ before pasting in the terminal ?
<dean_> does anyone know how to use my headphones while using jack? I don't see anything for it in the connections
<bullgard6> UpdateManager recommends: "Select the filter »Faulty Package" in Synaptic to show the rogue package. Where is the filter »Faulty Package« to be found in Synaptic 0.75.2ubuntu7?
<is_null> tjiggi_fo: that's not going to work well with the history feature of my cli shell thought ... particularely if i want to re-run a single pasted line with ctrl+r
<dr_willis> bullgard6:  bottom left buttons perhaps?
<is_null> dr_willis: "Paullo, the Unity Bottom Launcher developer, has fixed the most important bugs (like the unmaximized Dash design, drag'n'drop items from Dash to the launcher, etc.), created a stand-alone Unity plugin plugin called "Ubuntu Unity Plugin Rotated" and uploaded it to a PPA so it's easier to stay up to date with newer versions" that might work to move unity launcher
<bullgard6> dr_willis: I only found there somthing similar.
<bullgard6> +e
<CaptainKnots> am I able to dd a ubuntu 11.10 iso to a flash drive in another distro  to get a working installer flash drive?
<iceroot> CaptainKnots: in another distro?
<MonkeyDust> CaptainKnots  guess you have to try to find out
<dr_willis> is_null:  never tried it..dont plan on trying it. :)
<dr_willis> CaptainKnots:  it should work. i dd'd one from windows to a flash :)
<iceroot> CaptainKnots: the iso from 11.10 can be copied with dd, ubuntu-releases before 11.10 are not working with that method
<SoWhat> does anybody know how to control sound level on different apps in Unity?
<MeQuerSat> SoWhat, open "Sound"
<MeQuerSat> go to the last tab
<SoWhat> MeQuerSat: here is my last tab http://ubuntuone.com/5de7BDOPM0NDtkGMQHt1mc
<lamah_> where is apt.conf
<dr_willis> lamah_:  try 'locate apt.conf'
<lamah_> and nothing
<MeQuerSat> SoWhat, mine too: if you start other apps, more will show up in that list
<dr_willis> sudo updatedb , then try it.
<lamah_> again nothing
<dr_willis>  your updatedb should take some time to run......
<SoWhat> MeQuerSat: How about firefox? :)
<lamah_> dr_willis: i have tried that
<dr_willis>  and locate apt.conf   finds about a dozen hits here.
<pangolin> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<dr_willis>  /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf
<SoWhat> MeQuerSat: It doesnt appear there?
<MeQuerSat> SoWhat, firefox is already in that picture...
<MeQuerSat> plugin-container is the program that handles Flash content from firefox
<dr_willis> man 5 apt.conf
<SoWhat> MeQuerSat: thanks! :D
<MeQuerSat> :)
<lamah_> dr_willis: yes is there only a example in doc dir but one is there also on system
<dr_willis> lamah_:  theres none here on this sytem..
<dr_willis> other then that example.
<lamah_> dr_willis: yes that i mean
<lamah_> dr_willis: i got error on apt-get
<dr_willis> if it exists.. it would be in /etc/apt/
<lamah_> ok
<lamah_> dr_willis: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libgstreamer0.10-0'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<lamah_> who can help what is that
<lamah_> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libgstreamer0.10-0'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<lamah_> on apt-get install gnome
<dr_willis> normally you would install 'ubuntu-desktop'  not just 'gnome'
<deej1976> lamah_: Have you added any other ppa's
<lamah_> deej1976: what is a ppa
<deej1976> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<dr_willis> man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure     might give some info. :)
<lamah_> deej1976: yes
<syed> hi
<dr_willis> 'man 5 apt.conf'   to see the man pages. search for 'Immediate-Configure'   - ive never heard of the error..
<syed> friends i am new for ubuntu studio
<syed> now i try to install .deb packages in ubuntustudio 11.10
<deej1976> lamah_: Could be a conflict from one of them, or as dr_willis say "man 5 apt.conf".
<pangolin> !away > ericm-Zzz
<ubottu> ericm-Zzz, please see my private message
<sabayonuser> JFS by default, supports utf-8??? or should fstab iocharset=utf-8?
<lamah_> deej1976: yes but i can't understand english
<syed> but i cant install its just extract the package how can i install this?
<dr_willis> I understand english.. but dont understand what man 5 apt.conf is saying about Immediate-Configure, its a flag that defaults to on... so  how did you turn it off.. :) or is it just a fluke...
<dr_willis> and the error messatge is not actually related to the actual problem
<dr_willis> when in doubt. clean up your sources.list and other listings, disble ppa's , update, upgrade, try again.
<deej1976> lamah_: Which ppa's have you added?
<syed> friends i am new for ubuntu studio now i try to install .deb packages in ubuntustudio 11.10 but i cant install.. its only just extract the package, how can i install this?
<lamah_> deej1976: i have tried gnome packages archives
<lamah_> deej1976: many of them but they are removed i think
<dr_willis> syed:  use terminal perhaps. 'sudo dpkg -i foo.deb' or 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'
<syed> k friend s foo means package name?
<deej1976> lamah_: which version of ubuntu are you running ?
<lamah_> deej1976: 11.10
<_Possum> im trying to mount a windows ahre , when i do it manualy it always restrict normal users to write/modify, but when gnome is accessing the windows share through the network, it sets it up with the right permissions, what am i doing wrong
<_Possum> and how do i make sure i can mount it manualy with the right permissions
<schnuffle> okay, apparently nobody really knows how to dump the kernel partition table for a device. Maybe somebody knows if there's a channel where I could ask?
<lamah_> deej1976: how to install gnome?
<deej1976> lamah_: Are you trying to run old gnome2?
<deej1976> !notunity | lamah_
<ubottu> lamah_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<lamah_> no gnome3
<SoWhat> can you tell me, why Share, Synchronise, Stop publishing and Copy public link  choices are disabled in Ubuntu One folder?
<deej1976> !notunity > lamah_
<ubottu> lamah_, please see my private message
<ThinkT510> !gnome2 | lamah_
<ubottu> lamah_: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<deej1976> ThinkT510: He said gnome3
<ThinkT510> deej1976: he said no gnome3
<MeQuerSat> I <3 Gnome Shell
<snail> hai
<deej1976> ThinkT510: I said are y using trying gnome2, he said NO gnome3.
<snail> hai miranda ?
<spin_> list
<spin_> LIST
<ThinkT510> deej1976: that is my point, he said no gnome3, so he doesn't want gnome3
<ThinkT510> deej1976: ah, sorry, just clicked
 * dr_willis thinks we need clarification
<ThinkT510> deej1976: slow brain day :)
 * deej1976 His still possible got a problem with extra PPA's
<snail> me to
<faLUCE> hi. I need to create a custom distro, ubuntu based, with some installed packages and some programs compiled from scratch. Which tool can I use? ubuntu-customization-kit doesn't seem to customize the distro with programs installed from source. I tried "customizer" too, but it doesn't seem to work well. I tried remastersys and neither this one works well. Is there a GOOD program for doing that?
<auronandace> !remaster | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<faLUCE> auronandace: this doesn't answer. read again my question
<deej1976> !info oem-config-remaster | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: oem-config-remaster (source: ubiquity): Remaster a CD with additional oem-config functionality. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.7 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 164 kB
<snail> i can't ubuntu please teach me
<auronandace> !manual | snail
<ubottu> snail: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<deej1976> !details | snail
<ubottu> snail: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<faLUCE> deej1976: this is a command line program. It's very obscure. Isn't there something easier?
<deej1976> faLUCE: Have you looked at the links from !remaster
<faLUCE> deej1976: which links?
<Rotham> hey.. ubuntu server question:  how can I figure out wtf is using all of my memory?
<deej1976> Rotham: top, htop?
<jpds> !ram | Rotham
<ubottu> Rotham: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Rotham> thanks
 * deej1976 stepping out,bye
<researcher123> I am on 32 bit system can it be upgraded to 64 bit?
<Tm_T> researcher123: by reinstalling
<snail> assalamualaikum
<OerHeks> researcher123, yes, with re-install, not by upgrade
<somsip> researcher123: I found a site that said it was possibly, but so complicated it wasn't worthwhile. I built 64 bit on a separate partition, then slowly migrated over
<researcher123> Tm_T: ok
<Rotham> wow.. jpds:  that is an incredibly helpful page.
<TTest> How can I kill the gwibber process under oneiric? Sudo killall -9 gwibber doesnt work
<researcher123> somsip: I wish not to disturb the 32 bit instillation also
<somsip> researcher123: same with me, which is why I installed 64 from minimal install CD to a different partition/drive
<OerHeks> TTest, use 'top' to determinate the PID, then killall -9 <pid>
<researcher123> if I install 64 bit system by replacing the 32 bit will the earlier applications work?
<TTest> OerHeks: that doesnt work either, its driving me crazy that I cant disable gwibber
<somsip> researcher123: I reinstalled everything using 64 bit apps (except for some multilins like Skype) and dual booted for a few weeks until I was happy it was stable
<scarleo> I'm trying to mount an encrypted /home partition from another Ubuntu install with sudo ecryptfs-mount-private but it fails and tell me: http://pastie.org/2969775
<researcher123> somsip: is 64 bit know for something better over 32 bit?
<somsip> researcher123: not sure what you mean
<researcher123> somsip: is 64 bit better than 32 bit in some ways?
<researcher123> is it god to migrate to 64 bit system for some good reasons?
<somsip> researcher123: lots of long arguments about how much and with what sort of apps, but short answer always seems to be 'yes'
<RaTTuS|BIG> researcher123 - you you have more than 4GB RAm then 64Bit is going to be better in the long run -
<OerHeks> researcher123, if there is no 64 bit version of your software, you could use IA32-libs to run 32 bit software under 64 bit.
<RaTTuS|BIG> s/you you /if you/
<researcher123> oh.ok
<somsip> researcher123: eg: lots of CPU heavy work like rendering or video work might get more benefit than if you use lower demand apps
<TTest> how can help me kill gwibber on ubuntu oneiric
<somsip> somnium: but end result is ually, as RaTTuS|BIG says, if you have more than 4GB and have no very unusual apps that do not support 64 (though there are workarounds), you should use 64
<is_null> researcher123: if you don't have more than 4GB or RAM and if you don't know why you need 64bit then you don't need it
<faLUCE> deej1976: I don't understand
<faLUCE> deej1976: which is the link?
<researcher123> I work more by using many  virtual machines. what system will b good fr me 32 bit or 64 bit?
<is_null> researcher123: probably won't change anything if you have less than 4GB of ram
<MeQuerSat> researcher123, get the 64bit version
<researcher123> I have just 4GB RAM exactly
<is_null> then it doesn't matter
<MeQuerSat> no, then you should get the 64bit version
<somsip> researcher123: I can't say for definite. It depends what they're running. More RAM is better to support high numbers of VMS IFAIK. But it sounds like you should be sconsidering 64
<roflmaus> Which service does handle /var/log/syslog? Where is its config file?
<MeQuerSat> 32bit can only allocate 3.2gb...
<is_null> thanks for the info MeQuerSat
<MeQuerSat> besides, 64bit has other advantages than just memory alone
<researcher123> MeQuerSat: thanks
<is_null> really ?
<somsip> researcher123: you have a spare HD or partiion? Set it up and find out for yourself base don your system and your needs
<researcher123> MeQuerSat: what advantages like?
<MeQuerSat> yes, lots of applications that are optimized for 64 bit run faster
<TTest> how can I stop gwibber from running on oneiric?
<syed> any one well known in ubuntu studio?
<researcher123> MeQuerSat: what applications r optimized for 64 bit? where can I c that list?
<MeQuerSat> TTest: you can kill any process by running "sudo killall <processname>"
<fishcooker> make ubuntu mac like
<fishcooker> ?
<MeQuerSat> researcher123, there's not a list, but if you use VM's alot 64bit is really recommended
<is_null> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Pros_and_cons starts with "A common misconception is that 64-bit architectures are no better than 32-bit architectures unless the computer has more than 4 GB of random access memory.[20] This is not entirely true:"
<researcher123> MeQuerSat: thanks
<TTest> MeQuerSat: That does not work
<syed> how can i  install .deb files in ubuntu studio
<is_null> apparently it can be harmful too "The main disadvantage of 64-bit architectures is that relative to 32-bit architectures, the same data occupies more space in memory (due to swollen pointers and possibly other types and alignment padding)"
<MeQuerSat> TTest, if you dont use gwibber, you can always just uninstall it
<somsip> researcher123: this is what I meant about 'long arguments'... Install it on a spare drive and find out for yourself.
<MeQuerSat> syed: double click the file (it will open with Software Center by default)
<researcher123> somsip: ok
<syed> but its just extract the file
<MeQuerSat> syed: right mouse click -> Open with Software Center
<TTest> MeQuerSat: I do use it, I just don't want it to start by default. It doesn't respect the setting that it shouldnt start by default, and now I cant even stop it
<Wolfsherz> hello, can someone tell me how to find out why my cpu gets so hot under ubuntu 11.10? even while idle...
<is_null> Wolfsherz: maybe you can run the "top" command
<MeQuerSat> TTest, you can remove "gwibber.desktop" from /etc/xdg/autostart/
<is_null> and find something eating your cpu ...
<MeQuerSat> syed: you can always install deb packages by opening a terminal:
<MeQuerSat> sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb
<syed> thnks i'll try
<Wolfsherz> is_null: there is no process that eats up cpu on that list unfortunately.
<TTest> MeQuerSat: thanks, ill see if that helps when I reboot. I still dont get why I cant just kill it though
<Wolfsherz> i am not sure if it might be the graphic card, its hard to tell on my laptop. since the cpu and gpu are close together
<MeQuerSat> TTestL maybe a "sudo /etc/init.d/gwibber stop" works?
<MeQuerSat> Wolfsherz, its probably your gpu
<MeQuerSat> you have an AMD card?
<Socky_> Hey all.  I am using pl2303 to do USB to serial. and then running minicom on /dev/ttyUSB0.  If i dont end my minicom session gracefully i have to unplug, then replug the device in in order to be able to minicom again because i get an error: cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0 no such device. But if i remove the plug and put it back in it works.  My question i now that I am away from the USB port and I need to connect in. How can I remove it
<syed> its working
<TTest> MeQuerSat: I tried that, but there's not entry for gwibber. probably because gwibber is not a proper service
<syed> MeQuerSat : .tar is not for ubuntu?
<MeQuerSat> syed: you have to unpack a .tar and look inside how you can install it
<MeQuerSat> .deb is very easy to install in Ubuntu
<MeQuerSat> Wolfsherz, also if you have an AMD video card, you can install the proprietary drivers and the temperature will go down
<MeQuerSat> TTest: gwibber-service is a dbus service, and is generally started ondemand. It isn't a system service, so not start and stop scrips needed.
<MeQuerSat> To stop it from the command line, or from a shell script: dbus-send --type=method_call --dest=com.Gwibber.Service /com/gwibber/Service com.Gwibber.Service.Quit
<Wolfsherz> yes
<syed> MeQuerSat : where can i get video codes for avi,vob,mkv,mp4 formats?
<matrixiumn> hello
<dr_willis> some of those are conatiners syed  so they are not codecs
<syed> MeQuerSat i'm new for linux so only i have more doubts
<Wolfsherz> MeQuerSat: last time i did that, the catalyst-driver did not recognize the correct amd-card. and the amount of ram detected was wrong also.
<dr_willis> syed:  install ubuntu-restricted-extras for most of them.
<MeQuerSat> syed: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-tools, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<MeQuerSat> install those packages and you'll have most codecs
<syed> MeQuerSat where can i get it friend?
<MeQuerSat> you can install them by doing this from the command line:
<syed> <dr_willis> oh thanks
<TTest> MeQuerSat: ps aux showed several gwibber-related processes, after killing all of those the main gwibber process also exited. Thanks for your help
<MeQuerSat> sudo apt-get install <package1> <package2>
<dr_willis> syed:  via the package manager tools install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' that should pull in most codecs.
<dr_willis> and other things you most likely want.
<MeQuerSat> TTest: guess thats an option too :)
<MeQuerSat> dr_willis, I deliberately dont install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MeQuerSat> it screws up the flash plugin
<dr_willis> Its the first thing install MeQuerSat  and ive never had it screw up flash.
<MeQuerSat> thats because youre using the 32bit flash plugin
<dr_willis> actually the installer has check box's now a days that i think pulls in some of the stuff on teh first screen
<MeQuerSat> I like to use the 64bit native flash plugin on linux ;)
<Wolfsherz> MeQuerSat: which one would i chose to install: FGLRX graphics driver or (post-release updates)?
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever noticed a need to use the 64 vs 321bit flash plugins.
<MeQuerSat> dr_willis, it elimates the ndiswrapper overhead
<syed> nice friends
<MeQuerSat> Wolfsherz, first one: fglrx
<Wolfsherz> MeQuerSat: the second one os FGLRX too, but with that post release udpates
<MeQuerSat> oh, you can choose that then
<dr_willis> cant say that ive noticed a need to worry about it MeQuerSat  :)
<syed> any other important commands is there?
<dr_willis> syed:  depends on what you are doing. :)
<MeQuerSat> syed: sudo apt-get update
<MeQuerSat> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<syed> mm k
<MeQuerSat> update makes sure you have the latest list of packages, upgrade makes sure all packages get upgraded
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is a more intensive upgrade. :)  normally not needed...
<syed> k friends
<HypothesisFrog> every time I launch Konqueror, it launches another app called knotify4 which screws up my audio? Is there anyway I can stop it doing that ... or to configure knotify4 so it doesn't screw around my audio?
<dr_willis> HypothesisFrog:  you are using KDE correct?
<HypothesisFrog> dr_willis no I'm using gnome
<HypothesisFrog> but I use konqueror for certain things
<syed> update vs upgrade ?
<dr_willis> syed:  updates the list. upgrades the system.
<Valecri_> hi, i have a problem with booting windows after i deleted the ubuntu partition. i've tried all of the wikis in the ubuntu site
<Valecri_> can anyone help me?
<kubanc> hellow! anyone familiar with i386_start_kernel+0xaa/0xb1 error. I cannot start Ubuntu Live CD (the only thing i have connected with motherboard is graphic card, RAM, CPU, CD-ROM)
<syed> here before i used windows 7 & ubuntu using wubi installer but i'm using ubuntu only, can i add windows 7 as a dual os?
<dr_willis> Valecri_:  you have no linux installed at all now?
<auronandace> Valecri_: that means grub can't work
<Valecri_> dr_willis, no, no linux. at this time i'm with a live ubuntu
<BlueEagle> syed: Did you by chance read the getting started guide for Ubuntu?
<auronandace> Valecri_: you'll need to install a bootloader
<HypothesisFrog> dr_willis can't help me?
<Valecri_> auronandace, i always have fixed mbr with supergrubdisk, but at this time it doesn't work. now it's called rescatux
<Valecri_> i've tried with ms-sys, rescatux, supergrubdisk2, nothing works
<auronandace> Valecri_: it can't work if you want to repair grub. grub needs a linux partition
<Valecri_> auronandace, i don't want to fix grub, i want to boot windows
<syed> <BlueEagle> ok friend but install ubuntu inside the windows is possible i know.  but after installing windows in ubuntu is possible?
<auronandace> Valecri_: then you need to install a different bootloader (and ask in a different channel)
<Jordan_U> Valecri_: sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda
<syed> <BlueEagle> ok friend but install ubuntu inside the windows is possible i know.  but installing windows in ubuntu is possible?
<dr_willis> HypothesisFrog:  cant say ive ever seen the issue. or anyone else with it. check the forums and askubuntu.com perhaps.
<HypothesisFrog> dr_willis thanks anyway man
<dr_willis> Valecri_:  for help with reinstalling the windows bootloader. you shoudle be asking in #windows
<dr_willis> Valecri_: there are windows 7/vista rescue iso files from ms. depends on what windoww version as to what commands to do.
<Valecri_> Jordan_U, i only want to fix the mbr that i've lost installing ubuntu. ubuntu caused the problem to windows and not the reverse
<dr_willis> Valecri_:  you deleteing the grub files caused the problem.
<Jordan_U> Valecri_: I just gave you a solution.
<auronandace> Valecri_: you removed ubuntu and expect grub to work? are you reading what we are typing to you?
<Valecri_> Jordan_U, what is the solution? ask in another channel or type the code above?
<dr_willis> Valecri_:  #windows knows how to reinstall the windows bootloader better then we do.
<Jordan_U> Valecri_: Type the code that I sent you.
<syed> i want to install win7 now, but i dont want to change ubuntu files.. so can i install win7 without any modification in ubuntu?
<Valecri_> auronandace, before today, i was able to fix the mbr, now i don't know what is changed. supergrubdisk or the windows 7 repair disk have always worked fine
<dr_willis> I just boot my Win7 cd and use a few commands i got off the internet last time i needed to fix it.
<dr_willis> syed:  you would have been netter off to isntall windows first, then ubuntu.
<Valecri_> Jordan_U, thanks, i will try it now
<syed> <dr_willis> ya friend. wrongly i installd ubuntu 1st, i upgraded it. so i cant win7
<Jordan_U> Valecri_: If that doesn't work, and you only have one hard drive in the computer, then there is something more wrong and you will need to ask in ##windows.
<syed> i mis win7 lot
<dr_willis> syed:  i always keep the 2 os's on their own hard drives. :)  but if you dont have 2 hd's that makes it harder
<dr_willis> I miss win7 like one misses a Tooth Ache...
<saady> what are you saying mr sayed
<ugo`> Hi all, I'm a bit stuck on a server config problem: I have a vnc server which is working. I have a gateway which I setup as a vnc client, from which I can connect to the vnc server correctly. My problem is that when I try to connect to the vnc from a computer that's behind the gateway, I can't access the computers on the other side of the vnc... I'm not sure where to look. Any help greatly appreciated
<auronandace> Valecri_: i've told you why the supergrubdisk won't work, as for win7 repair this is the wrong channel to ask about in
<saady> this is a problem
<saady> imagritions
<Valecri_> Jordan_U, thanks. i hope it will work. supergrubdisk, win7 recovery disk , ms-sys and others didn't...
<Jordan_U> syed: You can install Windows 7 again, but you'll need to be carefull that the Windows installer preserves Ubuntu's partitions, and you'll need to re-install grub afterward since Windows will overwrite grub.
<researcher123> is there a audio recording software in ubuntu?
<syed> <Jordan_U>  its possible?
<Jordan_U> syed: Yes.
<saady> yeah reasearcher123
<Valecri_> auronandace, you have not understand me. i'm not asking for help with win7recovery or supergrubdisk... i'm asking for a method. generic method that a linux user maybe knows. Not you, i assume
<syed> i'm not well known in grub
<Valecri_> auronandace, or maybe my english is so poor that i'm not explaining what i want to say :D
<auronandace> Valecri_: i told you why repairing grub won't work, and i told you an alternative is to install a different bootloader
<syed> how to re-install grub
<dr_willis> the best way to repaur the windows bootloader would be with a Windows rescue/recovery/repair disk from MS. they have some you can download legally for free. saw them on the lifehacker blog site.
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | syed
<ubottu> syed: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Valecri_> auronandace, i don't want to fix grub! i only want to fix the mbr
<researcher123> saady: which software to record my own songs with music track?
<ugo`> researcher123 did you take a look at audacity?
<researcher123> ugo`: just installed audacity
<dr_willis> grub installs to the mbr Valecri_  part of it is on the mbr.. and part was on the linux partions you deleted
<researcher123> now trying
<auronandace> Valecri_: mbr contains the bootloader (be it grub or a windows bootloader), fixing it is the same as installing a bootloader
<saady> reasearcher123 it called LMMS
<Jordan_U> auronandace: dr_willis: I would argue that installing ms-style mbr code to replace grub in the mbr after removing Ubuntu is on topic for this channel. And I've told Valecri_ how to do so already.
<Jordan_U> (from within an Ubuntu LiveCD)
<Valecri_> dr_willis, auronandace: ok, i didn't knew this. So i want to fix the previous bootloader in the mbr, the windows bootloader, i think.
<syed> thanks friend
<saady> reasearcher123 : it called LMMS
<Valecri_> Jordan_U, yes, i'm from ubuntu live
<syed> i will catch u later
<Jordan_U> Valecri_: Have you run the command I gave? Did it finish without any errors?
<Valecri_> Jordan_U, yes, i've typed the command but nothing happens
<Valecri_> Jordan_U, only an error for the repos, because i'm running a live ubuntu from a pen drive, not a real cd
<Jordan_U> Valecri_: Can you please pastebin the exact error message?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Valecri_
<ubottu> Valecri_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Valecri_> ok, thanks for the link
<Valecri_> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/760570/
<operatorplik> hai
<operatorplik> nolden
<Jordan_U> Valecri_: OK. The rest of the command should still work despite that error. Please try running "sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda" now.
<dr_willis> !info mbr
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-4 (oneiric), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<operatorplik> jjjj
<dr_willis> given the variaty of commands/tools ive seen needed from MS for each of their os's - i would be amazed if that worked for them all. :)
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: For just restoring the mbr and nothing else, which is all that should be needed after what Ubuntu does for a dual boot, this will work for any Windows release. The code in the mbr always just chainloads the first "active" partition in an ms-style mbr.
<Valecri_> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/760575/ there's also a fdisk -l
<auronandace> Jordan_U: interesting... you learn something new every day
<dr_willis> Jordan_U:  makes me wonder what all the various 'fdisk \mbr' and 'fixboot' 'fixmbr' and otehr commands do.. :) i forget what one even was needed for win7
<dr_willis> first active partion may be a recovery partiton :) guess he will find out.
<Jordan_U> Valecri_: OK. Hopefully if you reboot now you'll be able to access Windows. If not, then something more has gone wrong than what Ubuntu installation and removal of the Ubuntu partition alone will do.
<harkirt> Hi my wlan0 not coming up?
<harkirt> harkirt@harkirt-HP-G5000-GF769EA-ABU:~$ ifconfig wlan0 up
<harkirt> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<harkirt> i installed the additional drivers
<dr_willis> harkirt:  you sure its wlan0? ive had wireless cards be eth0 and so on..
<Valecri_> dr_willis, yes, it's a recovery partition but it's useless for me
<dr_willis> so you need to set the actual windows partiion to be the 'active' partition.
<harkirt> dr_willis: let me try
<dr_willis> my recovery partions here have a command line/fix boot options.. :)
<Valecri_> Jordan_U, reboot now. i hope it will work
<Valecri_> dr_willis, mine not. it's a sony vaio F11
<avdeveloper> help: How do I remove completely Gnome-Shell
<Wolfsherz> i have installed the fglrx driver for my ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650. but the catalyst control center tells me that a HD4200 is installed.
<auronandace> avdeveloper: you using 11.10?
<Valecri_> dr_willis, it will only reset all the pc with all the vaio stuff, like a factory renewed, i don't know how to say
<avdeveloper> auronandace: yes
<dr_willis> Valecri_:  yes.. its a system recovery/restore partition.
<avdeveloper> wolfsherz: for some reason the fglrx driver doesn't work for my Radeon HD4200 so I just reverted back to the defautl driver
<dr_willis> Valecri_:  set the active partition to be the actual windows parittion and it should boot that one.
<datalay> i installed ubuntu 11.02 , i want to use xfce
<datalay> how can do that,
<dr_willis> datalay:  install xubuntu-desktop package
<auronandace> avdeveloper: is gnome-shell messing something up or do you just want to reclaim the space?
<datalay> i dont like gnome2
<datalay> okay
<dr_willis> datalay:  you mean gnome3 ? and 11.04 or 11.10 :)
<datalay> sorry gnome 3
<auronandace> datalay: or you could use xubuntu instead
<avdeveloper> auronandace: I want to use Gnome-Shell but for some reason, after removing fglrx Gnome-Shell looks like Gnome-Classic
<datalay> i will use xubuntu
<datalay> thank you
<Wolfsherz> avdeveloper: the thing is: i have a hd5650 installed, not a hd4200 like catalyst tells me
<avdeveloper> Wolfsherz: but are you having any problems with graphics other than the name?
<Wolfsherz> avdeveloper: actually no, but it seems strange to me
<datalay> dr_willis, what s you desktop
<datalay> gnome3?
<auronandace> avdeveloper: i think it reverts to classic if you don't have the drivers to support gnome3
<Wolfsherz> avdeveloper: the amount of memory detected is also wrong of course...
<avdeveloper> @Wolfsherz: then that is a problem...
<avdeveloper> auronandace: I used to have Gnome-Shell working, so how do I get back the default driver?
<harkirt> how to install the wireless drivers.. i tried the addtional driver but iwconfig not showing my wireless interface ?? http://pastebin.com/Z6waJygP
<lapion> anyone know hot to get r128 support in oneiric ?
<auronandace> avdeveloper: you'd need to reinstall the driver
<auronandace> avdeveloper: lanch the restricted drivers thingy
<auronandace> launch
<avdeveloper> auronandace: ok
<avdeveloper> auronandace: additional drivers?
<auronandace> avdeveloper: thats the one.
<harkirt> how to install the wireless drivers.. i tried the addtional driver but iwconfig not showing my wireless interface ?? http://pastebin.com/Z6waJygP
<avdeveloper> auronandace: I had it working without installing any of the fglrx drivers.
<korsakof> Hi! Is there a way to set the unity launchers to always open a new instance on left click?
<avdeveloper> auronandace: and when I installed these fglrx drivers, Gnome-shell was screwed up
<dr_willis> korsakof:  you do know a middle click does that right?
<auronandace> avdeveloper: i see, hmm
<avdeveloper> auronandace: so maybe if I can just completely remove and reinstall gnome-shell, hopefully that would work
<korsakof> dr_willis: yes. is there a way to change from middle click to left click
<dr_willis> korsakof:  i doubt if theres a way to change it.
<auronandace> avdeveloper: i'm likely not the best person to help you, i use xfce and nvidia
<avdeveloper> ah
<harkirt> how to install the wireless drivers.. i tried the addtional driver but iwconfig not showing my wireless interface ?? http://pastebin.com/Z6waJygP
<avdeveloper> auronandace: how about removing gnome-shell?
<avdeveloper> auronandace: like an "sudo apt-get remove ***"
<korsakof> dr_willis: thanks.
<auronandace> avdeveloper: i'd imagine that would take a heap of dependancies with it
<harkirt> can anyone can help me?
<avdeveloper> auronandace: okay, well thanks for ur time
<auronandace> avdeveloper: no worries, sorry i couldn't help
<harkirt> auronandace: can you help me?
<avdeveloper> auronandace: no problem
<RaTTuS|BIG> harkirt have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<auronandace> harkirt: i've never needed to install wireless drivers (my intel wifi works straight out the box)
<MonkeyDust> harkirt  what OS are you using
<harkirt> ubuntu
<auronandace> !test
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps surskitty
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<MonkeyDust> harkirt  which version
<auronandace> RaTTuS|BIG: can you turn that off?
<harkirt> 11.10
<junglejim> hi, Just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10  ... looks nice but am finding it runs super slow ... harddrive seems to thrash quite a bit. Any ideas how to fix this?
<harkirt> MonkeyDust: 11.10
<RaTTuS|BIG> auronandace yes give me 2 mins
<RaTTuS|BIG> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<RaTTuS|BIG> gone
<auronandace> RaTTuS|BIG: thanks
<Cradam> hello does anyone know of a ppa for java 1.7?
<jimjimovich> total n00b question: how do you search for files in Unity on 11.10? The search box in the lens only gives recently used files.
<s904s> hello
<harkirt> MonkeyDust: can you help?
<s904s> somebody can help me
<s904s> with a c program that I'm doing?
<MonkeyDust> harkirt  have you tried restarting the pc?
<mang0> !ask s904s
<EvilResistance> Cradam:  i'm not certain there is a PPA.  Oracle's licensing of Java might be incompatible with packaging stuff.  (not certain, but...)
<harkirt> MonkeyDust: Yes
<mang0> !ask | s904s
<ubottu> s904s: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EvilResistance> s904s:  try ##programming
<s904s> !ask s904s
<Cradam> jimjimovich: type search for files in the unity box
<MonkeyDust> harkirt  have you explored iwlist and iwconfig?
<harkirt> yes
<Cradam> jimjimovich: it should bring up a picture of a magnifying glass
<harkirt> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/Z6waJygP
<MonkeyDust> harkirt  has it worked before?
<harkirt> i installed ubuntu first time
<jimjimovich> thanks Cradam. it has an icon with a question mark. i see this is the same program for searching as before. Is there a way to search from files right from unity?
<jimjimovich> or make it index all my files instead of just recently used?
<Cradam> jimjimovich: personally i hate unity
<jimjimovich> lol
<Cradam> the old menu had a search for files dialogue
<jimjimovich> i think it's really stupid that you have a search box and it doesn't find files in your home folder
<harkirt> how to install the wireless drivers.. i tried the addtional driver but iwconfig not showing my wireless interface ?? http://pastebin.com/Z6waJygP
<MonkeyDust> harkirt  i see it's a broadcom 43** wireless driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<harkirt> MonkeyDust: ok
<Cradam> jimjimovich: it is an application finder mainly
<mang0> Is there a program like livestream or join.me, but for linux systems?
<jimjimovich> but it has a whole files section
<Cradam> jimjimovich: easy way to do it, open nautilus and press the search button
<Cradam> takes a while though
<jimjimovich> Cradam: I know ... I've been using Ubuntu for 6 years full-time :)  Just had someone ask me about why they couldn't find their files in Unity yesterday ... and I thought it was a darn good question
<Cradam> jimjimovich: simple answer, unity sucks
<jimjimovich> starting to agree more and more :(
<MonkeyDust> jimjimovich  you can always switch to a different fork, i did
<snail> selamat malam
<snail> good night
<uses-natty> I installed Adobe Acrobat reader 9.4.6, but its menu bar show blank items. How to fix this? natty
<jimjimovich> MonkeyDust, yeah, personally, I like Unity ... just finding more stupid crap as I work with a lot of new users
<auronandace> uses-natty: its not open source so basically you don't fix it
<dr_willis> Hmm.. unity still uses the nautlilus file manager.. so im not sure how its any differnt to find your files...
<MonkeyDust> i use the most hated and loathed fork
<deej1976> !broadcom | harkirt
<MR_JOC> Laptop Testing
<ubottu> harkirt: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<forceflow> dr_willis: nautilus has had a restyling in unity though
<Cradam> jimjimovich: im more of a mint fan and i cant wait to get mint 12 and try out the way they have done there gnome 3 mods
<Cradam> *their
<deej1976> !broadcom | harkirt
<Edge> Greetz
<dr_willis> forceflow:  cant say that i really noticed..  works about the same for me. :)
<buttons> how do I get a listing of what ports are currently being used?
<forceflow> buttons: netstat
<prago> hi anyone know how to support multiple php version on one server and enable AddType x-mapp-php5 in .htaccess files???
<buttons> thanks
<ssk_the_gr8> i used filehippo.com for windows to find the top apps, is there a similar linux equivalent?
<jimjimovich> looks like there are some unity lenses out there that let you search ... but installing software from a PPA is not cool for new users
<dr_willis> ssk_the_gr8:  ubuntu software center  has some star rateing system.
<Edge1981> anybody here with experience in connecting a Bluetooth keyboard/mouse set to the latest Ubuntu?
<auronandace> !software | ssk_the_gr8
<ubottu> ssk_the_gr8: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Jonii> does anyone know why does touching upper right corner of touchpad paste text?
<dr_willis> Jonii:  could be its doing a middle click.
<Jonii> and how to turn that off? maybe even turn off touchpad while typing
<dr_willis> middle click pastes teh 'selection'
<ssk_the_gr8> dr_willis: i'm on 10.04 lucid , no rating system
<buttons> how would I kill all python processes?
<ssk_the_gr8> that is why i'm looking for a website
<dr_willis> ive seen settings to turn off the touchpad on keypress.. but i just use the button onmy laptop :)
<Xero-> buttons, with killall?
<dr_willis> ssk_the_gr8:  a web site to look for what exactly?
<buttons> so killall python?
<Jonii> okay, so i have to give up touchpad clicks to keep using ubuntu :|
<Xero-> buttons, i would try that
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  in synaptic, look for gpoint blah
<buttons> kill some of them but not all, for some reason it does not kill all the python process that have multiple threads in them
<Xero-> buttons, killall would kill processes by name.. so if a phytoon process has a slightly different name it wont catch it
<llutz> Jonii: from arch but most info should be helpfull for *buntu too https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<ssk_the_gr8> dr_willis: i'll explain, if you've used filehippo.com, you'll see that it has the top 10-15 apps in each category,such as browsers, file transfer, office etc.  i'm looking for a similar website for linux, i don't like websites which have like all the apps available, if you select the office category you get 10000 different apps, I want a website which has a selection of the best apps like filehippo, I hope i'm clear
<buttons> ok
<joseph210> hello all, do any of you use ubuntu 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> gpointing-device-settings - configuration tool for pointing devices
<Xero-> buttons, but you can use regular expressions it hink together with killall.. but i think there must be a easier way
<compdoc> joseph210, sure
<buttons> it would seem like it, I will continue using kill and listing the pids
<reinhold> I'm trying to setup usb/IP forwarding using the usbip package. Unfortunately, usbipd always tells me that the usbip_common_mod.ko and usbip.ko kernel modules must be loaded, but there is no ubuntu package that provides them....
<joseph210> compdoc, when my computer goes into sleep mode and i try to restart it up. I enter my password
<joseph210> but it gets stuck on a screen
<Jonii> llutz: ty
<uzr007> Heya
<uzr007> Does anybody know how to make firefox to backspace shift go forward?
<uzr007> I already have this backspace backward
<dr_willis> ssk_the_gr8:  theres normally not a need for such a site in ubuntu. you use teh package manager to see whats in the repos.  and its best to install whats from the repos.
<psikopath> hellp
<dr_willis> ssk_the_gr8:  theres sites like the linux game tome, and getdeb,
<psikopath> hello
<dr_willis> state the problem psikopath  :)
<psikopath> kkkkkkkk
<MonkeyDust> psikopath  is down and out
<psikopath> whattt :-(
<RaTTuS|BIG> psikopath looks like he needs a new keyboard
<psikopath> yeah my keyboard sick..
<MonkeyDust> do you have a question, psikopath
<psikopath> question??? wait minute i.m thinking :-D
<psikopath> my question, how to ignore your bot :-(
<theadmin> psikopath: ubottu? Don't. She gives useful advice to users.
<auronandace> !ignore | psikopath
<ubottu> psikopath: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<psikopath> oh thnk <auronandace>
<auronandace> psikopath: ironic that you want to ignore the bot that gave you info you asked for though
<Jonii> hey, how come chatting with screen
<Jonii> + irssi crashes unity?
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  i use screen + irssi, no complaints
<Jonii> 11.10?
<psikopath> ok i'm try to be friend with bot :-D
<MonkeyDust> psikopath  i think you''ve come to the wrong channel
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  something else
<Jonii> first this gets stuck for until I press alt+tab, then at some point I no longer can switch between windows. at that point, ctrl-alt-f1 + ctrl-alt-f7 might help
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  try byubo, it's an extension for screen
<llutz> MonkeyDust: which "something else" uses unity?
<psikopath> ok, my compiz cannot enable on ubuntu 11.10?? :-(
<MonkeyDust> llutz  no
<Jonii> if it doesn't, i gotta restart, restarting unity doesn't work after that anymore
<llutz> MonkeyDust: so how is that <MonkeyDust> Jonii  i use screen + irssi, no complaints    helpful/informative if screen+irssi crashes unity on 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> llutz  i was too fast
<Jonii> ssh + screen + irssi, actually
<dr_willis> i have to wonder how one is using the ssh+screen+irssi on unity.
<psikopath> brb, restart :-(
<MonkeyDust> i know why i don't use unity ;)
<Jonii> dr_willis: i open terminal, type "ssh <server>" and go on to screen?
<dr_willis> I cant see how a remote ssh session can be affecting the local unity/X server/apps at all...
<Jonii> dr_willis: actually, i think its related to typing a lot
<dr_willis> typing a lot breaks unity. :)
<llutz> nice bug-report, curious about the reactions...
<Jonii> it has never frozen when I didnt type stuff the same time
<tqrst> can anyone recommend an image viewer that doesn't require installing half of gnome (eog) or half of kde (gwenview)?
<ThinkT510> tqrst: ristretto?
<r4y> I am trying to update grub from a live cd. How do I do that?
<dr_willis> theres that new gnome-image viewer that shows a image  within the file manager... what was it called....
<tqrst> ThinkT510: thanks
<tqrst> dr_willis: it's called eog
<tqrst> and requires gnome
<tqrst> unless you meant another one?
<ThinkT510> tqrst: no worries (i use xfce)
<gunfire007> what is the theme changer in ubuntu called ?
<dr_willis> not eog.. and the one i am thinking of is an addon FOR the gnome file manager.
<llutz> tqrst: "feh" maybe?
<gunfire007> form which we can also change the background wallpaper it was in ubuntu 10.10 gnome 2
<dr_willis> !info xv
<ubottu> Package xv does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> old skool
<llutz> dr_willis: did xv know about png/jpg at all? ;)
<dr_willis> llutz:  not sure. havent tried it in ages...
<dr_willis> the good old days..
<edgy> Hi, correct me if I am wrong but any  one can update any software and put it in a ppa with malicious code and hence hack thousands of computers
<korsakof> just another unity question. Is there a way to prevent the switcher to switch apps from all workspace. I would like the switcher to display apps from the current desktop and maybe add a modifier like shift to switch all apps from all workspace...
<Combatjuan> Hello.  I'm trying to get the permissions on a directory set to "drwxrwsr-x".  I'm using
<dr_willis> edgy:  thats why we caution against using just any ppa
<dr_willis> !ppa
<gunfire007> what is the theme changer in ubuntu called ?
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<gunfire007> form which we can also change the background wallpaper it was in ubuntu 10.10 gnome 2
<edgy> dr_willis: and how can I know which one I can use safely?
<llutz> Combatjuan: chmod 2775 dir
<Combatjuan> chmod 2775 <dirname> but that sets the permissions to "drwsrwsr-x".  According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setgid
<llutz> Combatjuan: it doesn't
<Combatjuan> llutz: Sorry, my ctrl-enters got all messed up.  Anyway, that's what I'm doing.  Is "drwsrwsr-x" == "drwxrwsr-x"?
<MonkeyDust> llutz  message received, i did not know the issue was due to unity
<Combatjuan> llutz: Is it possible that hardy and lucid simply display the setuid bit on directories differently?
<dottstranoforte> ciao a tutti
<llutz> Combatjuan: chmod 2775 dir   or just chmod g+s dir/
<SoWhat> can somebody tell me, why Share, Synchronise, Stop publishing and Copy public link  choices are disabled in Ubuntu One folder?
<llutz> Combatjuan: drwsrwsr-x  = 6775
<dottstranoforte> posso chiedere un aiutino ad una persona in chat?
<bigbrovar> Hi guys I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on a fujitu Pi3066 laptop everything pretty much works fine except the camera indicator light is always on. anyone experienced this time of issue before ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> !it dottstranoforte
<RaTTuS|BIG> dottstranoforte !it
<ThinkT510> !it | dottstranoforte
<ubottu> dottstranoforte: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<RaTTuS|BIG> thats the one ;-p
<dottstranoforte> cè un italiano?
<Combatjuan> llutz: It's just not working.  chown 2775 backups -> "drwsrwsr-x" ; chown 6775 backups -> "drwsrwsr-x";  Whichever I use, it acts as though the setuid bit is set.  But according to wikipedia the setuid bit is ignored on directories under linux.
<Braber01> how do I tell ubuntu that I want my keyring enabled as soon as I login with my login shell?
<llutz> Combatjuan: CHMOD lowercase, not chown
<Combatjuan> Sorry, mistyped.  Yes, I am using chmod
<llutz> Combatjuan: then theres something broken. even if its ignored, it sets/reads fine here (debian + ubuntu 10.10)
<theadmin> Combatjuan: Is the filesystem mounted with a uid option?
<dr_willis> SoWhat:  the #ubuntuone channel may help better with that.
<ninjaaron> Does anyone know a good irc channel for getting support with the `dict` program?
<Pr0n-Sifu> does /dev/random collect data from hdd and cdrom activity?
<Combatjuan> theadmin: It's ext4 and the only option is "errors=remount-ro".
<llutz> theadmin: "uid" is not a valid mount-option for unix-fs
<theadmin> llutz: I didn't know which filesystem type it is though -- coulda been some NTFS
<theadmin> Combatjuan: I see... hm.
<llutz> theadmin: then chown/chmod haven't worked at all
<SoWhat> dr_willis: thanks
<Combatjuan> FYI: "chmod o-s backups" also doesn't change it.
<Pr0n-Sifu> does /dev/random collect data from hdd and cdrom activity?
<eSoul> can anyone say they are using zfs on ubuntu 11.10?
<Sichvot> How would one set up a remote desktop session.. one that you could log in from the server machine and run a program and then log in with the same account and run another instance of that program of a different one without interacting with the first instance?
<Combatjuan> Could it be affected by the directory being owned by root:backup (either owner=root or owner != group)?  I don't know.  Near as I can tell, it is just flat out broken.
<ThinkT510> eSoul: i could say it but it wouldn't be true :)
<korsakof> is there a way to change the alt-tab behavior in oneiric? I would like alt-tab to show only apps from current workspace...
<eSoul> haha, thanks for the heads up ThinkT510
<eSoul> Sichvot, you may wanna look at screen if you are just running terminal apps
<bullgard6> After ripping a CD, k3b reports: "Removed sound devices. KDE detected that one or more internal sound devices were removed. Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices? This is the list of devices KDE thinks can be removed: * Capture: Playback/recording through the PulseAudio server; Output: Intel ICH6 with AD1981B; Output: Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound...
<bullgard6> ...server. Yes - No - Manage Devices"   I wonder  how  can internal sound devices have been removed at all  and how should I answer this message.
<ThinkT510> korsakof: is that on unity? if so then you might want to check out ccsm
<kompjuter> QQ
<junglejim> hi, Just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10  ... looks nice but am finding it runs super slow ... harddrive seems to thrash quite a bit. Any ideas why?
<Aldus> Hi. I just bought a brand new Asus X53S which was publicized to have 6Gb of RAM. In the BIOS, indeed, I see 6Gb of RAM available. BUT... if I run "top" from my shell I see "Mem:   2751208k total,  1809572k used,   941636k free,    47924k buffers". Where are the other 4Gb?!
<Sichvot> eSoul .. I was thinking of a full gui interface. screen is great for terminal applications i agree but i'm wanting to do it for a complete gnome desktop.
<korsakof> ThinkT510: thanks!
<eSoul> haha, them Sichvot, let me know if you find something, I havent found anything to take care of that either
<eSoul> havent looked super hard though
<ThinkT510> korsakof: no worries :)
<lapion> anyone know how to get ati-radion r128 support in oneiric ?
<Sichvot> eSoul, I know you can do it.. I did it once on 10.04 but I screwed that install up so bad it was unrecoverable. and haven't figure out how i did it.
<bullgard6> junglejim: To find out, use Disk Utility.
<x404x> i updated smb.conf with the proper workgroup and still after reboot it comes up in the wrong group , why ?
<Secret_Hamster> what's the official method of restoring iptables on ubuntu server?
<ThinkT510> Aldus: you could try running sudo lshw
<bullgard6> !iptables | Secret_Hamster
<ubottu> Secret_Hamster: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<ThinkT510> Aldus: you may need to install it first (sudo apt-get install lshw)
<Secret_Hamster> ahh ufw. oh
<Secret_Hamster> better go look at that, used to hand crafting with iptables
<Aldus> ThinkT510, thank you, trying
<Aldus> ThinkT510, long output from sudo lshw. What is the relevant part?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Aldus df -h
<ThinkT510> Aldus: pastebin it, lets see
<Aldus> http://www.pastie.org/2970397 output from df -h
<Aldus> http://www.pastie.org/2970395 output from sudo lshw
<korsakof> ThinkT510: thanks. I have activated the old "static application switcher" and deactivate the switcher shortcuts... Work like a charm.
<ThinkT510> !yay | korsakof
<ubottu> korsakof: Glad you made it! :-)
<Aldus> someone on another channel suggested the problem might be that I installed 32bit ubuntu
<TBotNik> Hey All:  Trying to solve an install issue with Excel Spreadsheet extensions for company server to run some reports.  Write up at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11514879#post11514879.
<junglejim> bullgard6: Thx - Disk seems fine ... It more that I'm finding a general slowness about 11.10 - I have an laptop with 1 Gig mem and an Intel Pentium M  1.6GHz. Is that not enough horse-power for 11.10
<ThinkT510> Aldus: yes, 32bit won't address above 4gb
<ThinkT510> Aldus: according to your paste you do indeed have 6gb ram
<TheMac> what do I need to install in ubuntu to get a simple C++ environment working? As of now, I cannot compile a simple program.
<Aldus> ThinkT510, however I see 2.8 which is weird
<ThinkT510> Aldus: 4gb and 2gb modules
<wingdspur> TheMac: build-essential
<ThinkT510> Aldus: 32bit won't let you use more than 4gb
<Aldus> ThinkT510, ok...
<mikepawns> hey
<ThinkT510> Aldus: you really should use 64bit ubuntu
<mikepawns> can someone help me with my trackpad?
<mikepawns> it was working fine,
<mikepawns> i installed java, now it's not showing under xlist
<bullgard6> junglejim: That could be the case. I have heard similar complaints. I myself am using a more powerful laptop and I do not have such slow response.
<TheMac> wingdspur: So, apt-get install build-essential?
<wingdspur> yep
<TheMac> how do I turn off Ubuntu's screen lock that happens after a period of inactivity?
<bimeggy> hey all, not sure if this is the best place to do this, but I am running 11.10 and my raid 5 array (using mdadm) suddenly split into two and will not join
<bimeggy> any ideas?
<Aldus> ThinkT510, I wish I knew it before, unfortunately I spent about 10 hours configuring everything I needed :(
<Aldus> isn't there another way?
<wingdspur> TheMac: that will get you gcc/g++ compilers
<TheMac> awesome, got it
<ThinkT510> TheMac: check powermanager settings, or screensaver settings
<TheMac> thanks a lot
<TheMac> im not new to linux, but brand new to Ubuntu and don't know where that is
<ThinkT510> Aldus: not really no
<mikepawns> hello
<dr_willis> TheMac:  top right theres a gear/settings icon :)
<ThinkT510> TheMac: oh, if you are using unity i can't help you, i use xfce
<Aldus> ThinkT510, ok. You think that running a live cd I could check if the RAM is ok with the 64bit Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> a Gearcon? :)
<ThinkT510> Aldus: not sure what you mean... will a 64bit livecd use all the ram? yes
<dr_willis> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/04/21/the-power-user%E2%80%99s-guide-to-unity/      seems like a decent collection of unity guides/manuals
<mikepawns> anyone familiar with alps trackpads?
<ThinkT510> Aldus: well, see and be able to use the ram i mean
<junglejim> bullgard6: Hmm ... not so happy now after all the backups, downloads and hunting around to make things work. Think I might have to revert to 10.04
 * dr_willis has unity tweaked how he likes it.
<dr_willis> Been playign with gnome-shell also..
<bullgard6> junglejim: Hold on. What is your present desktop environment?
<BlackBurn> guys, my 4gb HP pen drive isn't detected anymore. Funny thing is it shows in lsusb command but not in nautilus
<korsakof> dr_willis: thanks for the link! Very useful for me.
<dr_willis> BlackBurn:  try mounting it by hand,
<BlackBurn> lsusb
<BlackBurn> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<BlackBurn> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<BlackBurn> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<BlackBurn> Bus 002 Device 016: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<BlackBurn> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<BlackBurn> Bus 001 Device 013: ID 03f0:5307 Hewlett-Packard
<junglejim> bullgard6: I'm using the default - so it must be unity
<dr_willis> korsakof:  yea. they really should put some 'learning how to use unity' url right in the middle of the desktop
<BlackBurn> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ThinkT510> !paste | BlackBurn
<ubottu> BlackBurn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> Floodbots to the rescue!
<dr_willis> or have a tutorial during the install.
<ururrur> Iam german
<BlackBurn> ok... how to mount this by hand?
<ururrur> Hä
<Gentoo64> BlackBurn, try mount /device
<theadmin> BlackBurn: Does it produce a /dev node?
<Gentoo64> if not try mount /device /mnt/;pcation
<ThinkT510> !de | ururrur
<ubottu> ururrur: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bluj> does anyone know why /usr/local/lib would not be in LD_LIBRARY_PATH by default? i have packages that configure based on pkg-config data and detect and compile properly, but they wont run because of this
<dr_willis> !mount | BlackBurn
<ubottu> BlackBurn: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bimeggy> any mdadm pros here who can give me a hand with a broken raid5 array?
<bluj> err, ignore me. needed ldconfig again
<bullgard6> junglejim: I agree. Before reverting back to 10.04 you could install the package gnome-shell and log out. Before you log in,you could select then "GNOME Classic (No effects" in the login menu. Try this and compare its performance with that of Ubuntu 10.04.
<junglejim> bullgard6: Is gnome-shell like 10.10's gnome?
<ururrur> no
<bullgard6> junglejim: No. It is only similar to 10.10'sGNOME.
<ururrur> hi mang0
<xixion> having a problem with getting compiz to work on my toshiba portege m400
<Socky__> I want to bring down eth0, then bring eth0 backup on a linux server that Im sshed into.  If i do ifconfig eth0 down, i will loose my connection and not be able to bring it back up.  How can i do this
<bullgard6> After ripping a CD, k3b reports: "Removed sound devices. KDE detected that one or more internal sound devices were removed. Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices? This is the list of devices KDE thinks can be removed: * Capture: Playback/recording through the PulseAudio server; Output: Intel ICH6 with AD1981B; Output: Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound...
<bullgard6> ...server. Yes - No - Manage Devices"   I wonder  how  can internal sound devices have been removed at all  and how should I answer this message.
<EvilResistance> Socky__:  ifconfig eth0 downup might work
<junglejim> bullgard6: hmm thx  ..... let me take a look
<EvilResistance> Socky__:  no guarantee though
<Socky__> if i created a script that did ifconfig eth0 down, and then ifconfig eth0 up and exicuted it, would that work?
<TheMac> there, problem averted
<ThinkT510> Socky_: i was just about to suggest something like that, maybe a cronjob
<TheMac> basically, my brother is taking a class...if he fails it, he gets kicked out of the university
<TheMac> problem is, he can't get C++ on his computer
<xixion> any ideas??
<BlackBurn> Gentoo64, it shows as /dev/sdb1 in disk utility
<MadsRC> Hey guys :D
<danileigh79> morning/afternoon
<MadsRC> anyone in here a wizard at UFW?
<danileigh79> MadsRC: nope, sorry
<bullgard6> !details | MadRC
<ubottu> MadRC: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<danileigh79> Does anybody know if there is a pkg I can install so I can do a web search from terminal without opening chrome/firefox
<MadsRC> well, basicly my FW is set up like this: Status: active
<MadsRC>      To                         Action      From
<MadsRC>      --                         ------      ----
<MadsRC> [ 1] 53/udp                     ALLOW OUT   Anywhere (out)
<MadsRC> [ 2] 20,21,80,443,8001/tcp      ALLOW OUT   Anywhere (out)
<MadsRC> [ 3] 1863/tcp                   ALLOW OUT   Anywhere (out)
<MadsRC> [ 4] 465                        ALLOW OUT   Anywhere (out)
<MadsRC> [ 5] 993                        ALLOW OUT   Anywhere (out)
<MadsRC> [ 6] 51413                      ALLOW OUT   Anywhere (out)
<MadsRC> [ 7] 23399                      ALLOW OUT   Anywhere (out)
<sillyme> hey
<MadsRC> [ 8] Anywhere                   DENY OUT    Anywhere (out)
<theadmin> danileigh79: A terminal browser... Try elinks
<dr_willis> time to learn how to use pastebin MadsRC
<sillyme> can someone help me please?
<xixion> having a problem with getting compiz to work on my toshiba portege m400
<sillyme> I just installed 11.10 on my MSI Wind U100
<Pici> MadsRC: Please use a pastebin.
<sillyme> my wifi sees the networks, but can't connect
<junglejim> bullgard6: What abot Unity 2D ... do u know anything about it?
<soreau> xixion: Can you pastebin the output of compiz --replace from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<MadsRC> Sorry, forgot pastebin guys... Will use that from now on
<bullgard6> junglejim: I do not know much about it.
<sillyme> anyone? please
<bullgard6> !details | sillyme
<ubottu> sillyme: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TheMac> I'm having trouble with my terminal. I prefer xterm's simple look and aterm can emulate the style perfectly. But since I'm using Linux in VMware, the copy-paste doesn't work too well in xterm/aterm. Is there a way to have Gnome's console look like xterm?
<danileigh79> theadmin: Looking for something more along the lines while I am using terminator (3 open terms) using one of the idle terms to simply do a keyword search
<bullgard6> !wireless | sillyme
<ubottu> sillyme: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sillyme> I have a problem with my realtek network card for wireless. It sees the networks, but won't connect. I run ubuntu 11.10 on a MSI Wind. I installed it this afternoon
<sillyme> according to that website it should work out of the box
<tomp711> Looking for insight on a freezing/hanging problem on a Lenovo laptop. Have tried AMD's prop drivers as well as open source drivers with same issues. Trying to find root of the problem.
<soreau> ! pm | xixion
<ubottu> xixion: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zarlino> hi all, i enabled "suspend when inactive for" in the Power settings but Ubuntu does not suspend
<soreau> ! pastebin | xixion
<ubottu> xixion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xixion> @ soreau that good?
<soreau> xixion: I specifically asked you to post to pastebin.com
<soreau> xixion: Instead, you flooded me in pm
<soreau> xixion: so no, its not good
<xixion> sorry
<zarlino> hi all, i enabled "suspend when inactive for" in the Power settings but Ubuntu does not suspend
<cloudgeek> how setup a python hosting on ubuntu server
<xixion> http://pastebin.com/581X3DUZ
<BlackBurn_> ok solved. for some reason, it showed as unallocated space (unknown fs). had to format  it.
<xixion> @ soreau better?
<tdr> any ideas how to bruteforce seahorse?
<soreau> xixion: yes. it looks like compiz starts fine. what happens when you run it?
<xixion> look like it works fine but will not  change  out of the standard  graphics settings
<ssk_the_gr8> http://paxbritannica.henk.ca/ i downloaded a game from here, it's a tar.gz , how do i install it
<davide> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kantor> Hello
<tanath> for some reason my system monitor applet keeps resetting back to just CPU after reboot. any ideas?
<tanath> was fine for a while, 'til the other day
<MadsRC> So, I'm using UFW with these rules: http://pastebin.com/rZPpjtQj but looking though my UFW log I can see entries that says UFW BLOCK on some ports that should be open. The ports look like this: http://pastebin.com/qtTqRrCn
<tanath> MadsRC, could be malformed packets
<ThinkT510> ssk_the_gr8: i avoid installing things from outside the repos, you'd have to maintain them yourself then
<erkan^> which software I have need --> wireless network usb micro adapter 150N ?
<dr_willis> ssk_the_gr8:  extract the archive. read the games install docs..
<dr_willis> !info unp | ssk_the_gr8
<ubottu> ssk_the_gr8: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<dr_willis> ssk_the_gr8:  theres a great many games in the ubuntu repositories.
<kantor> Because xorg.conf is not used any more in Ubuntu, because of KMS, it is possible to load the default vesa, vga driver, instead of my specific driver??
<dr_willis> kantor:  if the xorg.conf exists. its used.  what driver are you trying to not use?
<Odaym> when I'm using a package manager, what does it do when I say "apt-get install pidgin"?
<Odaym> does it grab the same source files and do the compiling and installing for me?
<Odaym> or does it just grab a .deb and run it?
<dr_willis> Odaym:  it download the precompiled .deb and installs it
<dr_willis> !apt | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<tanath> erkan^, that's a generic description, not a unique identifier
<bullgard6> sillyme: Please use iwconfig to further analyze your problem.
<kantor> dr_willis, It is not used, I checked that (because of modeset is used) I have troubles with the Xorg intel driver, I have an intel video card. The display it;s ok for about 10, 15, 20 minutes . . .  then goes blank and nothing can be done, restart is needed (numlock key is not working any more for instance)
<erkan^> how make I connect with a Wi-Fi, tanath ?
<Hexxeh> Hi, I've got some technical questions regarding Wubi/Lubi, is there a more appropriate channel I can talk in than here?
<kanupatar> hello
<Spankbot> Are there any recommendations for Speech Recognition software on linux?  Something like Dragon?
<erkan^> tanath, are you?
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> )-:
<bullgard6> Hexxeh: It is all right to put your question here in this channel.
<Hexxeh> bullgard6: Okay, thanks
<lapion> lapion
<Hexxeh> Okay so basically I'd like to use the Wubi bootloader system to boot another OS, but it appears that Wubi uses a loop-mounted ISO image to boot, am I correct? I'd need to boot from a hard disk image, is this possible?
<lapion> Hexxeh, go read on wubi..
<theadmin> Hexxeh: Wubi does boot a raw hard disk image located in C:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk
<junglejim> bullgard6: seems I'm already running Unity 2D - Found this link which shows u how to test: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/how-to-quickly-find-out-if-ubuntu-is-running-unity-3d/
<ThinkT510> Hexxeh: why are you using wubi? can you use a proper ubuntu install instead?
<BPower> Holy crap. Apparently installing medibuntu removes practically every package including ubuntu-desktop. And now I can't do anything because I'm using likewise (internal domain) for signing in.
<Hexxeh> ThinkT510: I'm trying to build a Wubi installer for Chromium OS.
<BPower> I no longer have sudo access because my user doesn't exist
<Hexxeh> theadmin: Ah, I presume that's MBR partitioned disk? Would a GPT image work?
<BPower> So I can't do anything to fix it
<kanupatar> I am using ubuntu 11.10 and my SD card is showing some isuesm, I have to do a file system check on that card? HOW? the SD card is mounted under /media/rootfs*
<theadmin> Hexxeh: I don't think so...
<QuaeroScentia> Is it possible to put ubuntu ( or other forms of linux ) on an iPod Classic 6 generation?
<lapion> BPower, you shouldn't loose all files when adding medibuntu..
<Hexxeh> theadmin: Is there somewhere with technical documentation on how Wubi works? If it doesn't support booting GPT, I'd like to add that functionality.
<BPower> lapion, the files are there, the packages have been removed.
<bullgard6> junglejim: So compare this performance with that of your previous Ubuntu 10.04 installation. It should not differ much in my opinion.
<theadmin> Hexxeh: wubi-installer.org is the place for everything related to it
<BPower> lapion, but I have no way to reinstall them because my user no longer exists (because likewise was removed)
<lapion> you removed all other repositories and thus lost all packages
<lapion> you can allways try to use a console..
<BPower> lapion, I can't -- I can't use sudo!
<lapion> ctrl-alt-f2
<BPower> (anymore)
<lapion> or reboot into safe mode..
<BPower> brb
<junglejim> bullgard6:  It's definitely slower :-( but I did find a way to install the old interface now (called ubuntu classic) http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/return-to-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<bullgard6> junglejim: I tested ubuntu-classic and liked it. If your Unity 2D is definitely slower then I would conclude that there is an implementation error. I told you that I do not know much about Unity. So I cannot suggest a remedy.
<conntrack> With all this kepler talk I wonder how a planet could be sae
<orated> How to set a file immutable?
<conntrack> With all this kepler talk I wonder how a planet could be made to stand out in a galaxy/solar system more or even hidden
<fhtagn> orated: permissions to 000..?
<conntrack> Just in case you didn't want other beings to know you were there if they exist
<xro> Hi, i'm looking for someone familiar with diff... i have a project and i think to use it... but i would like to debate about feasability.... anybody?
<ActionParsnip> conntrack: linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/make-your-files-immutable-which-even.html
<dr_willis> xro:  diff is a rather basic tool.. whats to debate about it...
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: did you mean to send that to orated
<ActionParsnip> Yep. D'oh. Thanks for the catch
<orated> fhtagn: I want to configure it so that no one can change it. I read there is something called securelevel also for it.
<orated> one cannot edit*
<ssk_the_gr8> thanx for all the help
<xro> dr_willis, i would like use it to monitor change into websites.... i bit innovative.... can i debate with you?
<orated> Its about /etc/hosts file
<fhtagn> dunno. Only know how to play with permissions. messing with chown and chmod should be enough to restrict who can see it / edit it
<ActionParsnip> orated: check the link ;-)
<orated> ah, sure
<orated> ActionParsnip: Is it advisable to make hosts file immutable?
<dr_willis> xro:  wont do any good to debate with me on it..  If you are moitoring if web sites changes Im sure theres more specilized tools out.
<ActionParsnip> xro: you can use tripwire to watch files and alarm or log changes
<notorious> ima li nqkoi ot bg
<ActionParsnip> orated: could try it. You can always boot to root recovery mode and switch back if it makes problems
<conntrack> I guess a planet could beam really strong lasers into outaspace and beings might see it then find out where it lead
<oCean> conntrack: please stop the offtopic talk
 * dr_willis beams conntrack  to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<conntrack> lol sorry
<orated> conntrack: Are you looking for #astronomy ?!
<dr_willis>  #science-fictopn
<kanupatar> I am using ubuntu 11.10 and my SD card is showing some isuesm, I have to do a file system check on that card? HOW? the SD card is mounted under /media/rootfs*
<notorious> IMA LI NQKOI OT BULGARIA
<xro> ActionParsnip, i'll take a look at open source tripwire
 * ActionParsnip beams dr_willis to #typoelite
<Oins> Hi. Kleopatra drops me the error: "IPC parameter error". I use Ubuntu 11.10. Anyone a clue how I can solve this error?
<kanupatar> helli
<kanupatar> hello
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar: what filesystem are you using on it?
<preludelinux> hello
<kanupatar> ActionParsnip: ext3
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar: unmount it then read:  man fsck
<kanupatar> ActionParsnip: hey man, can u tell me the command?
<wxl> ok here's today's weird question: is there a way to look up reverse dependencies on a package through the ubuntu package website/
<soreau> wxl: reverse dependencies?
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar: fscking mounted partitions can break data. You will use the raw device name like /dev/sg1  (yours may be different)
<oCean> wxl: why through the site? There is apt-depends apt-rdepends for cli
<wxl> soreau: packages that depend on package x rather than those packages that package x needs
<kanupatar> ActionParsnip: any GUI tools?
<xro> ActionParsnip, do you have some experience with tripwire?
<wxl> oCean: not in front of the computer
<soreau> wxl: Why would you ever want to do that?
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar: it will also need sudo. I can't give the command as I am on my phone so don't have the man page, nor do I know the block device name. Try reading
<wxl> soreau: i'm on lubuntu and i'm not quite sure why this morning's upgrade included nautilus and my system was acking funky afterwards. trying to be proactive.
<Exxon> kanupatar, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1005398.html
<ActionParsnip> Xro: i only know of it. I've not used it first hand
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar: its a simple command dude.
<junglejim> bullgard6: thx
<xro> ok, i thought about using python difflib to monitor website... but i could use an already developped tool and only code a wrapper, it could be easier...
<junglejim> bullgard6: for the help
<kanupatar> ActionParsnip: I am a newbie dude :(
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar: you will need to run: sudo fdisk -l     to show the device name
<Hexxeh> theadmin: Is it definitely a disk image and not just a partition image? I keep seeing reference to an ext2 disk image, which would suggest it's a partition rather than a full disk
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar: everyone is at some point. You learn by doing
<theadmin> Hexxeh: It's a disk with one partition, and it's ext3 rather than ext2 from what I'm aware. Not so sure tho, I hate wubi (and neither I use Ubuntu, really)
<kanupatar> ActionParsnip: thanks man
<kanupatar> ActionParsnip: let me try
<xro> ActionParsnip, it looks like it's juste based on a hash... which is a really basic solution as it will trigger a lot of false positive (dynamic website and web2.0)...
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar: you'll see its simple enough :-). Even with no options I think it will do enough.
<ActionParsnip> Xro: i see
<Baktun13-desktop> shutdown -r 0 is same as "now" ?
<Exxon> Baktun13-desktop, shutdown now -h
<xro> ActionParsnip, i already provide a hash256 based on the webpage code... but now i would like to be more granular and allow the users to set some part as dynamic...  so, i thouk about diff and set dynamic part as junk... this way they wont be detected as changed...
<tanath> my gnome panel doesn't respond to alt+rightclick
 * conntrack frowns
<crazytrane> alt+super+rightclick
<tanath> i have an applet i want to remove and readd, but i can't remove it
<tanath> crazytrane, o_O
<edoceo> Hey, just found myself on a Jaunty machine, no sources available on mirror - should do some force update to Lucid?
<tanath> crazytrane, why did that work? first it was right click, which was good. then it was alt+rightclick, which was stupid... alt+win+rightclick is just nuts
<crazytrane> lol i agree
<ThinkT510> edoceo: better to fresh install
<theadmin> edoceo: You need to do a fresh install if you're upgrading from a EOL (or do some sorcery with APT, which I strongly recommend against)
<tanath> crazytrane, who decided to make it worse? >_<
<sichvot> Have anyone tried FreeNX as a remote desktop server?
<Exxon> tanath, what applet are you trying to remove and readd it again..
<crazytrane> tanath, wasn't me.  I promise
<crazytrane> lol
<edoceo> theadmin: fresh install not an option :( Pointers to magic?
<sichvot> lol
<theadmin> !eolupgrade | edoceo
<ThinkT510> !eol | edoceo
<ubottu> edoceo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Thanks.
<tanath> Exxon, system monitor applet. kept resetting to only CPU whenever gnome-panel restarted
<ThinkT510> theadmin: no worries :)
<tanath> Exxon, i removed and readded it, and it seems to be ok now
<Exxon> :))
<tanath> Exxon, but seriously, who's bright idea was it to make the context menu shortcut go from rightclick to alt+rightclick, and then alt+win+rightclick??
<ix_> what is the default sound recording program in ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> tanath: ask gnome devs, i'm glad i use xfce
<tanath> ThinkT510, heh. tried it a few times, never cared much for it. not gnome 2-like enough for me
<ix_> doesn't anyone here have ubuntu? lol
<Exxon> tanath, you will get used to it..
<tanath> Exxon, to alt+win+rightclick? no, i won't. that's just plain stupid. i will either change it, or change my OS
<ThinkT510> ix_: many do, do they often record stuff? different question
<tanath> Exxon, i've yet to see how to change it
<theadmin> tanath: Or change your destkop... Try MATE. (pm for details. It's a gnome2 fork)
<tanath> theadmin, ubuntu has mate too now?
<theadmin> tanath: No, we don't, Mint does, which is why I suggested to PM xD
<ix_> ThinkT510, they don't need to record, just look at the sound and video category
<theadmin> tanath: It originated from Arch tho so that would work too
<tanath> theadmin, ah, lol. yeah, i've been considering mint.
<ix_> I want to know what to search for in synaptic
<kanupatar> fdisk -l showing nothing
<sichvot> im guessing by the silence no one here has tried FreeNX as a remote desktop server.
<ix_> sudo fdisk -l
<ix_> what is the default sound recording program in ubuntu?
<ix_> I want to install it and have no idea what to search for
<AlanBell> sichvot: I have used freenx, it is OK, quite fast
<sichvot> AlanBell you say it's ok.. is there something better?
<ix_> oh, got it, gnome-media, you guys are useless
<AlanBell> sichvot: depends what you mean by better. It is fast, but only one connection at a time, if you want multiple viewers then vnc is the way forward
<AlanBell> ix_: you could also try audacity if you want something a bit more featurful
<ix_> ok
<Zippa> Hi
<myrmidette> please help, my bash has stopped recognizing ctrl+arrow keys
<myrmidette> what do I edit to make it work?
<Zippa> :-)
<AlanBell> myrmidette: what did you edit to make it not work :)
<myrmidette> my .bashrc ?
<sichvot> AlanBell: I am looking for multiple connections on different sessions on one account.
<_jacob_> hello, is there a way to compile only the modified module instead of compiling the whole kernel?
<myrmidette> but I only appended a line, I didn't change anything
<AlanBell> sichvot: nx might do that for you, different sessions on one server
<MadsRC> Anybody know what port(s) XChat uses to connect to freenode? Cause Empathy won't allow me to, but XChat will, on my current FW rules
<AlanBell> myrmidette: what did you append?
<sichvot> AlanBell: Thx for your input:)
<ix_> MadsRC, check the port in freenode
<Hexxeh> theadmin: How exactly is the NTFS partition accessed to use the disk image stored there?
<oCean> MadsRC: run  netstat -anp | grep -i xchat
<myrmidette> AlanBell, actually, I don't have a .bashrc :(
<tehChromic> Hello: I'm working on getting a hybrid graphics machine working with a new kernal module and I need some help understanding what I'm doing. machinid: asus ul30vt, module: asus_switcheroo
<myrmidette> what I edited was my .inputrc
<theadmin> Hexxeh: Trough the Windows bootloader (it chainloads GRUB)
<Hexxeh> theadmin: No magic going on in the initrd then?
<AlanBell> myrmidette: well that is your keyboard mapping file
<Hexxeh> theadmin: Or special options required in the kernel
<myrmidette> it didn't exist  before, so I created it and added set "completion-ignore-case On"
<theadmin> Hexxeh: Nah
<myrmidette> maybe it was looking at some other file for its inputrc before and now it's just looking at my one-line file?
<AlanBell> myrmidette: just a guess, but I think you have overridden /etc/inputrc
<AlanBell> myrmidette: copy /etc/inputrc to ~/.inputrc and then append your setting
<myrmidette> yeah I'll do that
<myrmidette> stupid of me not to look in /etc
<venik212> where do I find a ppd file for a Canon MF6530?  Ubuntu 11.10, 64 bits
<AlanBell> myrmidette: do remember you have done it, if at some point in the future /etc/inputrc gets updated then you won't see the updates
<myrmidette> it worked thnx :)
<myrmidette> I just appended what I wanted to /etc/inputrc
<AlanBell> ok, an update will possibly now prompt and ask you what you want to do if it needs to update that file
<mikepawns> someone able to help me with my trackpad not working
<mikepawns> it worked previously
<AlanBell> mikepawns: tell us more about it, what type of trackpad, what version of ubuntu, when did it stop?
<mikepawns> alps trackpad, hp dm4-2181 laptop with intel chipset,  ubuntu 11.04 64 bit
<craigbass1976>  /share is owned by the user root and the group nobody.  Craig is in the group nobody.  /share has 570 permissions.  How come when craig touches test.txt an ls -l shows this: -rw-r--r-- 1 craig craig       0 2011-12-05 14:07 test.txt  ?  Shouldn't the nobody group own it?
<Ruudjah> Is there a gui to control fan speeds for cpu?
<mikepawns> stopped today, i installed java and it stopped
<mikepawns> now it wont show up in xinput list
<Ruudjah> found all kinds of cli google results, but after 4 hours still dont get them
<Hexxeh> theadmin: Does the root need to be specified by uuid or is there some way of specifying a partition index?
<Hexxeh> theadmin: Usually I'd specify like sdx3 but given it's a loop device loop0 I'm not sure how this works
<theadmin> Hexxeh: errrr for the kernel you can use the uuid, the label or plain /dev/sd*, same goes to fstab
<theadmin> Hexxeh: Oh loop0? Well I beleive you might be able to use /dev/loop0 but...
<Hexxeh> theadmin: Just trying to boot what was USB stick image, root would usually be sdb3
<AlanBell> mikepawns: so it stopped after installing java?
<mikepawns> yeah, i  uninstalled the java from software center
<mikepawns> after it stopped
<mikepawns> but it still isn't showing
<craigbass1976> What I'd like is a way to make any file getting written in /share (and it's subdirectories) to be owned by soandso, regardless of who writes the file.  Is that possible?
<AlanBell> mikepawns: I would be surprised if it was anything to do with java to be honest
<trism> craigbass1976: chmod g+s /share; maybe?
<mikepawns> me too
<AlanBell> mikepawns: is it working on a live cd?
<tyler_d> how do you specify a port with snmpwalk?
<AlanBell> just to rule out bios settings and hardware failure
<mikepawns> havent tried that
<kalib> Hi people. After my last upgrade, I can't log on my ubuntu. Not anymore. But the problem is notmy password. If I go to tty, I can log on, normal. But on graphical interface, when I type my password, nothing happens and I return to log in interface. Any sugestion?
<Mkaysi> See xchat settings
<Mkaysi> Sorry wronh channel
<slugzzz> Hey all, I just got a keychain photo viewer and I am trying to put pictures on it in ubuntu. I can see the disk under /dev/disk/by-id but don't know how to actually get INTO it. Any suggestions?
<spaulr> is anybody having problems installing new software in package manager using backtrack 4?
<theadmin> slugzzz: sudo mount /dev/disk/by-id/your-device /some/directory
<theadmin> !bactrack | spaulr
<theadmin> !backtrack | spaulr
<ubottu> spaulr: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<slugzzz> theadmin, I get can't find /dev/disk/by-id/usb-buildwin_Photo_Frame-0:0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kalib> Hi people. After my last upgrade, I can't log on my ubuntu. Not anymore. But the problem is notmy password. If I go to tty, I can log on, normal. But on graphical interface, when I type my password, nothing happens and I return to log in interface. Any sugestion?
<slugzzz> kalib, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<uzr007> UBOONTU
<uzr007> I LUV YOU
<sskalnik> Ubuntu loves you too! <3
<venik212> any help with canon MF6530 printer?
<slugzzz> What's the prblem, venik212?
<theadmin> kalib: Did you try selecting the session manually with the gear menu?
<kalib> theadmin, yeah. it happens the same.
<alex116> hi, I'm looking for a way to have many X desktop sessions on my pc. I want one local session on my monitor connected to my pc and a remote one where someone can use gnome in parallel over the local network. is there a solution for this?
<uzr007> <3
<sskalnik> I'm getting all sorts of "permission denied" errors when trying to build a package. I've debianized some plain source. The source folder is under /usr/src. When I run debuild or dpkg-buildpackage, I get permission denied errors. What should I change?
<sskalnik> I'm loath to use sudo or to chown anything unnecessarily.
<alex116> sorry I don't know but doesn't it tell you on which files it is failing?
<sskalnik> I could use pbuilder to build the package, but I need a .dsc to feed it... and debuild -S also gives permission errors.
<sskalnik> alex116, Are you referring to me?
<alex116> yes
<sskalnik> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sskalnik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/760807/
<sskalnik> I get similar errors with other commands to build source or binary
<cichy> hi
<trism> sskalnik: why are you building it in /usr/src? build it somewhere in your home directory
<EvilResistance> ^
<Adaken> Hi.
<sskalnik> trism, Why is that a better method?
<cichy> from poland
<sskalnik> trism, Not challenging it, just curious.
<Athostle> This place is good for questions, right? Need to make sure before I ask.
<Athostle> :>
<sskalnik> Athostle, yes
<Athostle> Thanks.
<alex116> sskalnik, because you will surely have create file permissions
<Athostle> Now, I'm going to dual boot with Ubuntu,
<sskalnik> alex116, should I not have them in /usr/src?
<Athostle> I'm using the WuBi installer, and I'm running Windows Vista,
<alex116> sskalnik, I'm not sure
<Athostle> will the Boot Manager open every time I restart my computer, so I can switch through OSs?\
<ThinkT510> Athostle: don't bother with wubi, do a real install
<trism> sskalnik: /usr/src should in general be used for when system services need to build packages, like dkms. otherwise as alex116 suggests, you would need to mess with the permissions of /usr/src to allow your user to build there
<Athostle> Too late, I'm at a minute, and I'm horrible with computers, so this seems the safer option.
<sskalnik> trism, thanks, that makes sense
<f0x> how do i boot in recovery mode to a root shell with networking and rw support
<Athostle> Thanks, though.
<crupulus> Hey all!, how can
<Athostle> Welp,
<Athostle> if my computer crashes, I might be on later.
<Athostle> Heres hopinh.
<Athostle> hoping*
<crupulus> Hey all!, is "lspci -vv" supposed to give details on my wireless card ? If so, where exactly ? because there are like 1000 lines of stuff i don't know anything about. Ty!
<f0x> how do i boot in recovery mode to a root shell with networking and rw support
<AlanBell> crupulus: is it a pci card?
<ThinkT510> Athostle: partitioning is probably the hardest part (and it is dead easy when you know how); you could mess around with a real ubuntu install inside a vm (to get the hang of partitioning)
<Athostle> I have Ubuntu in VMWare,
<crupulus> What do you mean ?
<Athostle> I'll try messing around with it later,
<f0x> how do i boot in recovery mode to a root shell with networking and rw support
<AlanBell> crupulus: first do just lspci, and lsusb and find out where it is before looking at verbose information
<Athostle> but right now I can't risk the slightest mistake, it could cost me an Xbox for Christmas. My parents are fed up with me altering my possessions.
<slugzzz> Athostle, the live disk makes it VERY easy to install ubuntu side by side with windows.
<Athostle> But I read that it has slower speeds,
<f0x> how do i boot in recovery mode to a root shell with networking and rw support
<Athostle> and someone told me dual-booting would just be nicer.
<slugzzz> Right.. that is what I am saying...
<AlanBell> crupulus: lspci gives information about all the cards plugged in to your pci bus, lsusb gives information about all the things plugged in to USB, your wireless device could be either
<Athostle> I mean,
<Athostle> dual-booting when it's on the computer, not a USB/CD
<crupulus> AlanBell, is it "network controller" ? It says broadcom blabla, that means I have a broadcom wifi card, exact?
<slugzzz> Okay, make yourself a live disk, and boot from the live disk and install from the live disk.
<slugzzz> It's really hard to mess up.
<crupulus> Broadcom Corporation Device 4727
<Athostle> Okay, thanks.
<AlanBell> crupulus: yeah, that sounds about right
<Athostle> Hmmm, wait.
<ThinkT510> Athostle: dual booting is better but not through wubi
<Athostle> WuBi will work though, right?
<sskalnik> trism, alex116 Woot, got debuild -S to work in ~
<Athostle> Because my installer is already at "Expanding."
<ThinkT510> Athostle: wubi is meant to be more of a taster than a solution to a problem
<trism> sskalnik: excellent, glad it is working now
<Athostle> Taster is fine, I'm not going to be using Ubuntu all that much.
<Athostle> I'll be using it enough to not want that USB trial, though.
<slugzzz> Either way, Athostle, installing with WuBi and partitioning are both very easy.
<Athostle> Thanks, I just needed to know, though,
<f0x> how do i boot in recovery mode to a root shell with networking and rw support
<Athostle> every time I restart my computer (I have to do this properly, can't use my power button, right?) the boot manager will open, is that correct?
<kz3> what are going to be the best features in ubuntu 12.04?
<Raliegh> Anyone care to help me run an Icecast stress test by tuning into my radio? Sorry, not really debian/ubuntu related but it's got the most users of any channels on freenode. :)
<slugzzz> Athostle, yes.
<ThinkT510> kz3: /join #ubuntu+1
<AlanBell> kz3: it will be much like 11.10, but more polished and stable
<Athostle> Thanks. WuBi is finished, so I have to go for a bit. Cya.
<slugzzz> Cheers.
<AlanBell> f0x: hold down shift from power up to get to the grub menu and from there you can select a recovery option
<inashdeen> hi , i cant run java on chromium for ubuntu. is there a way to fix that?
<kz3> AlanBell: I am very unhappy with 11.10, its not that stable and I have also stopped using unity. I use GNOME 3.2
<Thell> Hi all!  I have a VM with Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope on it ( I hardly ever boot it ) and was going to upgrade it to the latest, update manager shows 10.04.3 LTS as the 'new distribution release', but when [upgrade] is clicked a msg stating the tool doesn't support the upgrade is displayed...
<Thell> What's my upgrade path here?
<inashdeen> AlanBell : ;) i am releasing my own version of ubuntu based linux.
<AlanBell> kz3: maybe give precise a spin and file bugs (and talk in #ubuntu+1 about it)
<f0x> alabala, i did select recovery
<f0x> but it only has read only and root shell without networkinng
<imark> does anyone know how to remove a theme from the gnome-tweak-tool
<ThinkT510> Thell:: better to fresh install, 9.04 and 9.10 are both eol
<f0x> and without asking for passwd
<AlanBell> Thell: do you need to upgrade or will a fresh install work fine?
<Thell> AlanBell, need to upgrade unfortunately
<savid> I think something's wrong with my disk i/o.  Small files (eg, simple text files) seem to take longer than they should to save and load.   It's a fairly new computer -- how can I find out what's wrong?
<ThinkT510> !eol | Thell
<ubottu> Thell: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<AlanBell> Thell: there is an installation option that will do a new install preserving /home, would that work for you?
<Thell> ThinkT510: only if I absolutely must, setting up the workflow on that was a chore and a half
<Thell> AlanBell: preserves only /home ?
<ThinkT510> Thell: i expect upgrading might be a chore and a half too
<Thell> :P
<inashdeen> bump
<crupulus> AlanBell, what is the diff between Network Controller and Ethernet controller ? The ethernet one says Realtek Semiconductor, the network says Broadcom. Which one tells me details on my wifi ward please ?
<inashdeen> How do i edit the ubiquity?
<ThinkT510> inashdeen: the ubuntu installer? why do you want to edit it?
<AlanBell> crupulus: I would suggest pasting the lines into google, but the network controller is likely to be your wireless card ethernet controller will be the wired one
<AlanBell> inashdeen: rather than releasing your own version why not work on improving Ubuntu?
<inashdeen> ThinkT510 : i am building my own RGOS ( remastered group of OS) i want to remove the update and install codec option
<AlanBell> inashdeen: "bzr branch lp:ubiquity" to grab the code and mess about with it
<ThinkT510> inashdeen: i think ubiquity is written in python
<AlanBell> inashdeen: you will need to be somewhat familiar with python and glade
<inashdeen> AlanBell : i am active in my own loco. i am from loco team malaysia. I  work in translation too. now, why would i want to build my own distro. it is kinda complex story. Ubuntu is perfect, but not full enough. i am working on a project to prmote linux to new user. the prob is, most of them got stuck, they just dont know what to play with,
<Thell> ThinkT510 & AlanBell: I found a post with a report of success on doing CD upgrade to 9.10, then dist-upgrade to 10.04 LTS.  I think I'll give that a shot.
<inashdeen> AlanBell : is there no way to mess with it right from an installed Ubiquity? i just want to remove the update button
<AlanBell> inashdeen: there is a project about loco remastering
<ThinkT510> inashdeen: sorry, but it sounds as if you've got a solution to a problem that doesn't exist
<AlanBell> inashdeen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout
<inashdeen> Alanbell : my loco dont build remaster
<AlanBell> inashdeen: they do if you do!
<ThinkT510> Thell: up to you, don't mean to be negative but i don't expect it to go well
<inashdeen> ThinkT510 : not sure what that suppose to mean, however i do need to fix open jdk on chrome. thanx in advance
<inashdeen> AlanBell : my case is a bit different. i am malaysian, but studying in egypt. What i am doing is part of my winter campaign. i promote linux among malaysian students in egypt
<AlanBell> great, anyhow the tools for doing that remastering will probably be useful
<Costa> boa noite
<opensanjib> hello where to get the gpg key for 3D1B4472 this
<opensanjib> ubuntu keyserver can not give me the result of gpg key search 3D1B4472
<inashdeen> is there an open jdk irc? i need to get my open jdk on chrome fixed
<opensanjib> hey all please its down http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x94CA80414F1043F6495425C37D21C2EC3D1B4472&op=index
<opensanjib> i need to get the gpg key for 3D1B4472
<AlanBell> inashdeen: go to about:plugins in chromium, you should have java and icedtea
<AlanBell> opensanjib: works for me
<Yahosain> Hi something very strange happend to me.I had left the linuxmint 11 cd in the cd drive and it booted ubuntu with account named mint !!!!!!!!
<Yahosain> actually the dvd
<sskalnik> Yahosain, remove the DVD and reboot
<Yahosain> I know that
<Yahosain> I just wanted to know how did that happend
<Yahosain> :)
<mang0_> Yahosain: If your boot order has DVD first.....then it'll boot from the DVD
<opensanjib> <AlanBell> please paste the key here i need it or send me the key file
<CaBeTuX> exit
<sskalnik> Yahosain, your system was set to boot from DVD first
<mang0_> Yahosain: You can change the boot order in BIOS
<inashdeen> alanBell : i cant find that
<sskalnik> Running into some pbuilder issues: http://paste.ubuntu.com/760840/
<ThinkT510> inashdeen: type about:plugins in the address bar
<tyler_d> opensanjib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/760849/
<Yahosain> I suppose you guys didnt understand what I said.It showed the linux mint boot screen but booted Ubuntu (11.10 which I have installed on my pc) and didnt have my login information.its account username was mint.and also had a guest account
<opensanjib> <tyler_d> thanks
<tyler_d> opensanjib: np
<tyler_d> Yahosain: I'm not sure I see the point though?
<inashdeen> ThinkT510: i found icedtea: is it enabled, but my java is still not working, i restarted but it didnt make any differences
<AlanBell> inashdeen: how are you testing your java?
<ThinkT510> inashdeen: sorry, i don't use java
<sskalnik> Yahosain, if you leave the DVD in the drive and reboot, your computer will load the live DVD, which has those accounts.
<Hduwusj> Help me please!!!! http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<Yahosain> The point is that it was very strange for me that linux mint booted ubuntu with mint account.I think it shall boot either mint (from dvd) or ubuntu (from HDD)
<Hduwusj> Help http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<tables> does the ubuntu livecd come with gparted?
<AlanBell> Hduwusj: I am not clicking a bit.ly link wiht no information about why I should do that. Ask your question
<xangua> yes tables
<ThinkT510> Yahosain: no, it booted mint which is based off of ubuntu
<jesper> Hduwusj explain your problem instead of just saying "help" and a link
<inashdeen> alanBell : I used Sun java testing site as well as testing randomly here : http://www.kampungchat.net/
<sskalnik> Yahosain, what you are suggesting is in fact what is already the case. ;)
<pertutatis> hi, anyone know a good tutorial for using my TV as screen?
<Yahosain> !!??
<sskalnik> Yahosain, your machine wasn't booting into Ubuntu with an account from the DVD . It was booting into the DVD. Mint is based on Ubuntu, so it may have looked like it was your Ubuntu install, but it was not.
<AlanBell> inashdeen: works for me in chromium, not quite sure where it is going wrong for you
<inashdeen> AlanBell : ok, so how do i do a staep by step diagnosis?
<VIPER-II> Classic one.    Trying to get a newer driver i ended up messing my current display driver. Now i can only access my Ubuntu through SSH cli.
<VIPER-II> after laughing me out, can you tell me how to get the ATI driver back on track?
<VIPER-II> Classic one.    Trying to get a newer driver i ended up messing my current display driver. Now i can only access my Ubuntu through SSH cli.
<VIPER-II> how do i fix it?
<Yahosain> Oh c'mon,Ubuntu 11.10 and linux mint 11 are very different.What I actually saw was the linux mint boot screen saying "automatic boot in 10 9 ..." and then LightDM boot manager trying to login into an account named mint,which I didnt have the password.so I chose guest account.and it was ubuntu 11.10.and ofcourse it was my HDD because there is no other way it could come from
<jesper> inashdeen: when you type "java -version" in a terminal window, does it show you have Java installed (and what version)?
<trism> sskalnik: I haven't tried it, but this seems like a decent guide to building a dkms package, which may help you out: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/Kernel/BuildDebianDKMSPackages
<inashdeen> jesper : unrecognized option, could not create virtual machine
<callum>  im new to ubuntu. i have it on my netbook. how do i download itunes?
<AlanBell> Yahosain: sounds like the Mint DVD decided you would be better off using Ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !itunes | callum
<ubottu> callum: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<jesper> inashdeen sounds like something is wrong with your Java installation
<Yahosain> I suppose its a linux mint bug which mounted for example my sda10  filesystem instead of its own filesystem
<callum> thank you.
<sskalnik> trism, Thanks, but that doesn't use pbuilder
<inashdeen> jesper :how do i do clean uninstall and reinstall then?
<jesper> inashdeen you could try re-installing packages openjdk-6-jre and/or icedtea-plugin
<Guest48519> Ubuntu 11.10 has a fast boot up for me on my acer aspire dual core laptop.  Performance is better after upgrading to 3.0.0-13-generic kernel.
<mikepawns> AlanBell didn't work
<inashdeen> jesper :that gimme openjdk-6-jre is already the newest version. openjdk-6-jre set to manually installed.
<urthmover> byobu where have you been all my life
<trism> sskalnik: well, once you have the package, you can use debuild -S and then use pbuilder. my guess looking at the output was that you didn't create the package correctly, most of that guide is about creating a kernel module package using dkms
<Guest48519> For those wanting a performance boost--uninstall Libre Office.
<sskalnik> trism, Yeah, I have done debuild -S and then tried pbuilder
<jesper> inashdeen you could try removing it (sudo apt-get remove openjdk-6-jre) and then installing it again (sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre)
<written> anyone familar with gitweb package on ubuntu server 11.10?
<AlanBell> mikepawns: that was the trackpad not working on a livecd?
<sskalnik> Also, I need a piece of hardware and accompanying software that track my eyes and automatically shifts my keyboard control to the appropriate window
<AlanBell> mikepawns: sounds like hardware failure then :(
<written> browsing gitweb i always get: 404 - No projects found
<written> but there are projects and project_root is configured in /etc/gitweb.conf
<inashdeen> jesper : by the way this is my update-alternative error : http://pastebin.com/dCN4PKtE
<AlanBell> sskalnik: there is some eye tracking software here http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/opengazer/ not sure it is in the repos
<sskalnik> AlanBell, That was a joke, but I will check that link anyway
<jesper> inashdeen hmmm... looks like you might have manually changed stuff in your Java install? did you move it to another directory manually?
<inashdeen> jesper : i didnt. i used the iced-tea command
<AlanBell> sskalnik: oh! I do stuff with accessibility so I missed the joke :)
<jesper> inashdeen the error messages mean that the update-alternatives cmd can't find Java at the expected location /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<TheMac> Can Gnome's Console be resized to use the same font as xterm's standard one?
<TheMac> ie, black, fixed font size, etc
<written> so, anyone can help me with the gitweb configuration?
<jesper> inashdeen can you check if that dir exists on your system?
<VIPER-II> anyone here has any experience whatsoever with any Download Manager in Ubuntu? Who wants to talk to me?
<written> noone using gitweb?
<sskalnik> AlanBell, That sounds like really cool work
<callum> how do i connect to my server and does it matter if its a windows server?
<html> written, http://gofedora.com/how-to-install-configure-gitweb/
<AlanBell> callum: remmina is a good tool to connect to a remote windows desktop using RDP protocol
<callum> i dont know what that means. im new to ubuntu
<html> written, ?
<AlanBell> callum: it isn't an ubuntu thing, RDP is a windows thing
<AlanBell> callum: there is an application called remmina in the ubuntu software centre that is an RDP client
<tyler_d> callum: what do you mean "connect your server?" and yes, depending on what you want to do it will matter.
<callum> tyler_d: my music and files are stored on the server and i need to access it to put it on banshee
<tyler_d> callum: you will want to read up on fstab, and smb
<callum> fstab?
<tyler_d> callum: you are interested in "mounting" your windows server. you will want to start off by ensuring the machines are networked properly and that that directory is shared
<tyler_d> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<AlanBell> callum: oh, you just want to connect a drive to a share?
<callum> AlanBell: sure? i guess
<AlanBell> callum: ok, so in nautilus the file browser in the file menu there is a connect to server option
<AlanBell> in that you can choose windows share and fill in all the details and you will be able to browse files on the server
<Hexxeh> theadmin: you sure root.disk is a disk image? when booted to ubuntu, / is mounted to /dev/loop0, can't see any way of booting from a specific partition on the disk
<callum> ok cool. thanks
<caaakeeey> best version for client development?
<theadmin> Hexxeh: I am not, as stated before, I haven't used WUBI or Ubuntu for ages. That's how it used to be at least...
<tyler_d> Hexxeh: modify the boot loader... disk is controlled in there via root(0,0) so partition 2 would therefor be root(0,1)
<avinashhm> Hi friends, i am trying to install 'beyondcompare' ... i see below error - "Err http://www.scootersoftware.com/ stable/non-free bcompare i386 3.2.4-13298" "404  Not Found" ... .more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/760878/ .. can some one pls help me with this ?
<Hexxeh> tyler_d, theadmin: during boto it kernel panics because it cant' mount the root, and when listing disks all it lists is partitions on the physical disk
<ztag100> hey... need some help with the menu bars not showing up in
<fabioqc> q: im installing ubuntu 10.10 with the minimal cd using CLI. will "$sudo apt-get install ubuntu-core" provide me with a desktop environment? TIA.
<ztag100> Ubuntu
<theadmin> ztag100: Do you mean the bars that normally contain "File", "Edit", "View" and such?
<ztag100> but they will show up just fine with 2d
<ztag100> Yes, that and the launch bar
<theadmin> ztag100: Oh, sounds like a problem with the GPU driver
<ztag100> so.. I'm stuck in 2D for now
<theadmin> ztag100: Try installing the propertiary drivers for your card, if any
<ztag100> don't exist
<tyler_d> Hexxeh: wow. might have to reference it by the hd... or alternately try using a live cd to figure out which partition you should be pointed at
<ztag100> any other option
<theadmin> ztag100: None tbh.
<ztag100> It used to work
<ztag100> it just stoped yesterday
<ztag100> I installed ubuntu the other day
<fabioqc> q: im installing ubuntu 10.10 with the minimal cd using CLI. will "$sudo apt-get install ubuntu-core" provide me with a desktop environment? TIA....
<ztag100> I encountered the problem after following this guide: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2010/10/broadcom-wireless-driver-fix-in.html can I undo it?
<ztag100> wait
<ztag100> not that one
<ztag100> It was another guide
<avinashhm> for solving the above apt-get install error, should i add the the url to some apt file ? so that it can pick up from there ? not sure ..
<ztag100> one second
<written> now anyone know gitweb configuration?
<amr_> join #sumodev
<html> written,  what do you nned
<ztag100> the one about EGMD on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<written> html, well i always get "404 - No projects found" from gitweb
<ztag100> can I undo this?
<doc|work> hello, a client I'm connecting to has a vpn in place. I've never used a vpn, can anyone tell me if all data passes through the vpn if I follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient ?
<ztag100> will it cause major errors?
<written> html, but there are at lease gitolite-admin and testing repositories
<html> trythe mirror?
<Illusioneer> I am curious, is there a command in the hosts file for includes?  I want to have a group of block of domains pointing to localhost (blocking spam) and just reference it from my dropbox account
<ztag100> anyone?
<written> html, git-daemon still starts with /var/cache/git ;-(
<html> whats that?
<html> is it the app or something else wrong?
<written> seems gitweb is wrong. everything else works as it should
<callum> ok. im completely new and dumb to linux. i have it on my net book. im trying to access my server thats in the basement to put music on to banshee. but it says my server isnt mounted. what do i do?
<klj613> how do i give read permissions to a group for a folder?
<klj613> via cli
<xangua> what directory klj613 ¿
<doc|work> klj613: just the folder or the files contained in it and its subfolders?
<klj613> /var/www/phpmyadmin
<klj613> everything in the folder
<doc|work> klj613: chmod -R 0777 /path/to/folder
<html> callum,  first tell us what you say and the details of both pcs ,,,,  (this way theres not guesssing,,, and you wont get mad for not being understood,,, so do this from now on
<doc|work> klj613: but you REALLY should read the man page on chmod so you know what 777 is for.
<grkblood> is the loss packet % accumulated or is it reference to only the previous hop?
<doc|work> klj613: or some web explanation
<doc|work> klj613: this stuff is very important
<AlanBell> doc|work: don't use octal
<guntbert> klj613: NOT 777!!
<doc|work> why not?
<klj613> doc|work: i understand it a bit, cant remember exactly atm. Owner, Group, and User? 7 = all permissions each
<klj613> Owner, Group, Everything? lol not sure
<AlanBell> doc|work: because he asked for read, and you gave read/write to world
<callum> well the server is windows and my  computer is ubuntu.
<doc|work> AlanBell: ah, sorry, I didn't see the read
<guntbert> doc|work: don't recommend 777 on a probably exposed directory
<AlanBell> klj613: ok, forget the 777 stuff, the permissions are wrx (read/write execute) for each of user, group and other
<doc|work> guntbert: that's why I said he should read the man page
<AlanBell> klj613: so if you want to allow other (people who are not the owner or in the group owner) read access then you want to to chmod o+r filename
<guntbert> doc|work: we are supposed to be really helpful and not give possibly dangerous advice
<AlanBell> "chmod o+r" adds read access to others. chmod go+r would add read access to group and others.
<doc|work> guntbert: what's  unhelpful about telling a person this stuff is very important and they should read the man page to understand what they're doing?
<klj613> i want to ensure the group www-data has read permissions, i created the folder via ssh on 'sudo' so at the moment i think the owner is root with no group?
<AlanBell> klj613: you might see people talking about numbers like 777 or 644 or whatever. That is a shorthand for the rwx in binary (111 is 7)
<guntbert> doc|work: don't tell them to use dangerous commands in the first place - please :)
<doc|work> guntbert: it came with a disclaimer.
<AlanBell> klj613: you can do ls -l to see the current permissions and owner
<avinashhm> Hi
<klj613> i understand the numbers, kind of
<KettleCooked> Updated my Ubuntu, now I have a "start menu" to the left, but how can I move it down to the bottom of the screen?
<avinashhm> Hi friends, i am trying to install 'beyondcompare' ... i see below error - "Err http://www.scootersoftware.com/ stable/non-free bcompare i386 3.2.4-13298" "404  Not Found" ... .more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/760878/ .. can some one pls help me with this ?
<klj613> http://pastie.org/2971634 the "ln -l" result
<guntbert> doc|work: disclaimers are supposed to protect the one who uses them, not the one who applies the advice given
<AlanBell> klj613: permissions like -rw-r--r-- are good (that happens to be 644 in octal, but really octal permissions make people automatically do the wrong thing without understanding it)
<doc|work> guntbert: that's not what it was, and that's obvious.
<klj613> i want to give php and nginx permissions to the folder and its files. and the user who runs php/nginx is www-data
<guntbert> doc|work: may I PM you? (it is getting rather off topic here)
<doc|work> guntbert: sure
<KettleCooked> This here "Dash Home", new in Ubuntu 11. Can I move it down to bottom?
<xangua> there is an alternative launcher plugin that shows in the bottom KettleCooked, but is not officialy supported http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-customise-unity-like-never-before/
<AlanBell> klj613: you might want to change the owner of the file using chown klj613:www-data filename, that would make you the owner and www-data the group owner (the middle g set of rwx permissions)
<KettleCooked> xangua: thanks. I'm using Ubuntu on my 2nd monitor to the right and have the menu on the left is really problematic that way
<klj613> AlanBell: thanks, exactly what i needed :)
<xangua> KettleCooked: ooh you mean to MOVE the launcher between monitors¿ i don't think you can do that....for now
<jesper> KettleCooked yes you can put the dash at the bottom see for example http://123linuxtutorials.com/ubuntu-tutorials/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-the-bottom-of-the-screen-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<KettleCooked> xangua: no kinda what jespers link hinted at, I'm half into the first link you posted though
<KettleCooked> just in this one monitor, it's in a virtual machine
<bowikaxu_> Hi there
<bowikaxu_> any of you has knowledge of ubuntu clobber?
<Jonii> how does ubuntu compare to the other distros in reliability?
<guntbert> !ot | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trollax0r> how does a ford pinto compare to a chevy nova?
<Jonii> i dont know what either of those is
<trollax0r> i rest my case
<KettleCooked> If I'm missing /dev/dsp, what can I do to find it? Want to record audio from /dev/dsp with ffmpeg, but perhaps running Ubuntu in Virtual Machine is problematic for this? I have audio in the system, can play youtube videos etc..
<bowikaxu_> i recently installed a server with clobber but i am not able to attach any instance
<trollax0r> my laptop fan won't stop
<trollax0r> i'm using an asus
<bowikaxu_> any good tutorial, doc, forum about clobber?
<Jonii> okay, so, the question related to ubuntu is, is there a way to stop ubuntu 11.10 from crashing all the time, and as a bonus question, does anyone know if it's crashing so much because linux itself is unreliable, or because of stuff thats ubuntu-specific?
<trollax0r> Jonii:  yeah it's linux
<Jonii> typing text to irssi causes unity to crash and burn
<trollax0r> I recommend installing mirc under wine
<guntbert> trollax0r: stop
<sskalnik> trollax0r, not cool
<trollax0r> ?? just giving advise
<callum> when im in the terminal. i need to put sudo in front of my commands. it ask for my password, but when it does i cant type anything. why is that?
<trollax0r> that's how i roll
<trollax0r> on irc
<trollax0r> on this mircd
<sskalnik> callum, you won'r see that password, but it is accepting the characters you type
<callum> oh ok thanks.
<sskalnik> callum, It's a security measure so that someone can't look over your shoulder and see how long the password is
<alessioalex> ronaldo
<sskalnik> callum, np
<Jonii> first it usually just freezes the keyboard until i press some control sequence like alt-tab, but after 2-4 of those, i cant no longer change the focus of window system
<sskalnik> Jonii, what happens up to that point?
<sskalnik> Jonii, when is it freezing?
<Myrtti> trollax0r: please be helpful when helping, if you don't have anything sensible to say, be quiet or leave.
<KettleCooked> Is there any way to reboot your computer but keep the current 'uptime'? I've gone so long, don't want to reset it..
<Jonii> ctrl-alt-f1 + ctrl-alt-f7 usually helps once or twice, but after that, theres nothing and i have to restart
<sskalnik> KettleCooked, why are you rebooting?
<pp7> LOL
<pangolin> KettleCooked: no
<trollax0r> Myrtti:  how is telling him to try another client not helpful. His question was about his irc session being unreliable.
<pp7> KettleCooked: keeping uptime just for showing off? :P
<KettleCooked> sskalnik: I have to install a PCI audio card
<sskalnik> trollax0r, the advice you gave was very bad
<callum> and one more thing. i have some music on my external memoery card. i import it into banshee and when i click on a song it wont play. the music plays perfectly fine in audacious. why is this happening?
<sskalnik> KettleCooked, In that case, there's probably no good method for messing with the uptime
<Jonii> sskalnik: im just typing stuff, then suddenly all the control goes away
<KettleCooked> :) I'm just pulling your legs guys.. my treat. But I have a small server in a corner at home here which has been up for 69 days and I have to shut it down, and the thought crossed my mind
<sskalnik> KettleCooked, :P
<usacomputertec> does anyone know the minimum system req for Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit ?
<KettleCooked> the mere thought felt stupid, but good stupid, perfect for irc chat
<sskalnik> KettleCooked, If it's a server and needs reboot for kernel updates, you could check out ksplice
<pp7> KettleCooked: lol
<usacomputertec> 32 bit needs 384
<KettleCooked> 22:34:43 up 69 days,  5:39,  1 user,  load average: 0.08, 0.02, 0.01
<trollax0r> sskalnik:  mirc is very stable and msl is a more versatile scripting platform
<pp7> KettleCooked: why do u have to shut it down?
<sskalnik> KettleCooked, I understand; I get ticked when my uptime gets reset
<pp7> sskalnik: me too, makes me feel like my system is not stable :P
<KettleCooked> pp7: I'm putting a new audio card into it, gonna play with ffmpeg and have it record/process guitar soudn on demand via web browser
<Myrtti> trollax0r: there are linux native clients to suggest, no need to suggest something that requires and extra layer just to get stuff working.
<usacomputertec> does anyone even know?
<Myrtti> trollax0r: moving on.
<Jonii> alt-tab might help, but occasionally it fails to give that window switcher. at that point, i usually find that theres no way to minimize the window or to bring another window to top
<sskalnik> trollax0r, please troll elsewhere. See what Myrtti said.
<callum> and one more thing. i have some music on my external memoery card. i import it into banshee and when i click on a song it wont play. the music plays perfectly fine in audacious. why is this happening?
<trollax0r> Myrtti:  But, how is that not sound advice? When installing wlan drivers, you end up emulating ndis and using windows drivers
<trollax0r> how is this any different?
<trollax0r> just a different part of the osi stack
<Myrtti> trollax0r: because there's no need to suggest mirc as the first option when there is other linux native applications available. with wlan cards that have nothing else than ndis available, there is no choice.
<Myrtti> trollax0r: now, seriously, moving on.
<Jonii> but then usually switching to another virtual terminal helps to resolve the problems window system is having
<sskalnik> Jonii, so the loss of control is seemingly random?
<Jonii> unless it doesnt, and at that point nothing i know helps
<Jonii> sskalnik: always when im typing, i think
<sskalnik> Jonii, tried other keyboards or keymaps? Might sound crazy, but I have to wonder if something is being pressed that triggers the issue
<Jonii> i am unsure if these different ways of freezing are related
<Jonii> sskalnik: this is a netbook
<badboy_> algun español para ayudarme
<sskalnik> Jonii, does the mouse freeze too?
<guntbert> !es | badboy_
<ubottu> badboy_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trollax0r> !ru | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<SireRickOfJames> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu on an older HP Notebook and the touchpad sometimes is unresponsive – I can not move the cursor. Is this a known issue – is there a fix/workaraound available? Thx in advance
<Jonii> i use us international dvorak
<Jonii> sskalnik: nope, it just doesnt interact anymore
<sskalnik> <3 pangolin
<sskalnik> Jonii, so mouse freezes too?
<KettleCooked> dvorak sounds so evil
<Jonii> sskalnik: it moves, but i think clicking doesnt work then... though i gotta admit, i cant remember for sure how much i've tried to play with mouse during those minifreezes
<gizmou> hi
<guntbert> Jonii: did you try to ping the box in that state? ssh into it?
<Jonii> with that ultimate crash, mouse has this far worked perfectly, its just that windows can no longer be moved, resized or anything, graphical weirdness appears and the interface starts looking seriously broken
<Jonii> but input system works still just fine, I can even chat here
<sskalnik> Jonii, sorry I can't think of what exactly would cause those issues.
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. Besides MOCP (which seems to fail with each Ubuntu update), what is a good CLI music player?
<Jonii> menus tend to disappear right away after hovering mouse over them though
<kenneth__> i try to see video in youtube but the video go fast and i can not hear the song
<sskalnik> Jonii, though from what you're saying, it sounds like a potential issue with the desktop
<Jonii> like, those that open after pressing right mouse button
<guntbert> Jonii: so look at htop - does it show anything weird?
<sskalnik> Jonii, are you using Unity or something else?
<sskalnik> Jonii, and do these issues crop up in  multiple desktop environments?
<Jonii> unity yes, 11.10 pretty much right out of box
<sskalnik> Jonii, new setup? Checked installer and HDD for defects?
<Jonii> guntbert: install htop?
<kenneth__> the sound on ubuntu 11.10 does not work
<guntbert> Jonii: it won't help, it is just a means for diagnosis, like top but easier to handle
<Jonii> didnt check the installer
<Jonii> hdd worked well when I used windows
<kenneth__> can some one help me....i was listening to music on youtube and then the sound stop and the video was going so fast i do not  know what to do..
<office3> someone somehow renamed the office folder to excel in the applications menu. How do I fix?
<office3> nevermind, figured it out
<area51pilot1> how do  remove an indicator applet from the panel?  The normal right click remove is not an option.  It is the "Weather Indicator 11.05.31 'Cloudy 8'
<Hilarie> anyone know of a workaround for this.. to run openvpn, you must sudo it, but whilest its running, you can't do anything else with sudo....
<macPawns> hey there
<macPawns> i just installed 11.04 i386 on my hp dm4 and the touchpad isn't recognized
<macPawns> what am i to do when the touchpad doesn't show up under xinput list
<Guest60683> I have setup ubuntu to login on startup still it only show the startup screen and does not log me in
<Connor1> How does one restart X in Ubuntu if they don't use Gnome or KDE so they can't do ctrl alt backspace?
<macbuntu_> hey
<macbuntu_> got disconnect
<macbuntu_> anyone have any experience with touchpads not working
<urlin2u> Connor1, you may want to be specific as to what you actually have for example any desktop info and what is the version your running the release, your question needs this info to be answered reallyt.
<Jordan_U> Connor1: Normally you log out of whatever DE you're running. If you want to forcefully kill X you can use alt+sysrk+K.
<notlistening> Hi all I have a USB 3G modem that i want to get working with Ubuntu server, however I am not sure how to get it to mode switch any clues I am running on 11.04
<macbuntu_> i installed 11.04 i386 desktop version
<notlistening> when i plug it into a desktop ubuntu 11.10 it just works both storage and modem
<guntbert> notlistening: try to "eject" it   - like    eject sr1
<Kuwanger> Does there exist a good block-based backup system for Ubuntu?  I know btrfs and zfs support deduplication, which would sort of do the trick, but neither of them seem stable enough to rely upon for backups. :/
<Locus_Asaf> I'm trying to install ttf-mscorefonts but I'm getting an error that the package is not found, where do I get the package?
<notlistening> guntbert, well the eject command works but give nothing else
<notlistening> I have installed usb_modeswitch with no joy
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to print out several pdf files in Ubuntu, and I'm having problems with font compatibility, anyone know of a way to fix this problem?
<macPawns> i just installed 11.04 i386 onto my hp dm4. and it's not recognizing the touchpad under xinput list
<macPawns> it had previously worked
<macPawns> and i reinstalled 11.04 earlier and it's still not showing
<f0x> how do i get in recovery mode networking i can get any interface up or down
<f0x> please advice
<area51pilot1> how do  remove an indicator applet from the panel?  The normal right click remove is not an option.  It is the "Weather Indicator 11.05.31 'Cloudy 8'
<notlistening> Any ideas on the 3g modem?
<shaullx> hey guys, i'm trying to install gnome and vnc on my VPS running ubuntu 11.04, seems everything is running fine, i'm getting the following message
<shaullx> New 'dunams:1 (root)' desktop is dunams:1
<shaullx> but i can't connect
<Locus_Asaf> How do I enable the synaptic repository?
<MonkeyDust> Locus_Asaf  add it to your sources
<Locus_Asaf> what is the source?
<MonkeyDust> and then apt-get update
<Jordan_U> Locus_Asaf: The package is "ttf-mscorefonts-installer".
<shaullx> any ideas what's wrong? :3
<malacoid> 
<shaullx> no one? =x
<Locus_Asaf> I'm looking at /etc/apt/sources.list, how do I identify whcih one is synaptic?
<qin> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<qin> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.2ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 2099 kB, installed size 6980 kB
<Jordan_U> Locus_Asaf: You don't need to modify any sources. You just had the package name wrong.
<qin> Ups, I think I have something wrong.
<Locus_Asaf> Jordan: I got an error when I tried that package as well
<Locus_Asaf> Package ttf-mscorefonts-installer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Locus_Asaf> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Locus_Asaf> is only available from another source
<Locus_Asaf> woops sorry for the spam
<FloodBot1> Locus_Asaf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> synaptic is optional, not standard installed in 11.10 > sudo apt-get install synaptic
<shaullx> can't anyone help me with my issue? :/
<Locus_Asaf> hmm..I just installed synaptic and I tried installing ttf-msccorefonts-installer again but I got the same error
<raven_> 11.10 unity - how to scroll through open windows with mouse-wheel?
<dragonkeeper> how do i Change the permissions of all the files to ensure that ‘others’ have no read, write or execute permissions, but group members do have read, write and execute permissions
<Locus_Asaf> Jordon, do you know what source the ttf-mscorefonts-installer is found in?
<AlanBell> dragonkeeper: chmod o-rwx *
<r4> can anyone successfully connect to twitter with tircd?
<dragonkeeper> Alanbell ty
<AlanBell> dragonkeeper: you might want a  g+rwx in there too
<dragonkeeper> oki
<fibraltnyalab> 1
<raven_> how to get foreground window preview by alt-tab?
<fishcooker> ello
<danopia> hey
<fishcooker> what's the big difference between ubuntu server 10.3 with 11.10 except LTS version
<fishcooker> ?
<f0x> 11.10's unity shit
<fishcooker> LoL f0x
<danopia> anything interesting go on today?
<fishcooker> is that true that unity is shit?
<fishcooker> :p
<Myrtti> can you a) mind the language and b) keep the opinions to #ubuntu-offtopic and this channel only for support? thank you.
<bhrandon> I had 11.1 lol
<bhrandon> hate*
<lab_> Hi, I have a webserver. I need an application which can catch and show me details about incoming HTTP-requests. I need to know whether incoming request is GET/POST which variables it contains and so on. Could you please help me, what program should I obtain? Thank you!!!
<danopia> lab_: what webserver?
<somsip> labe code for this about halfway down this page I'm reading http://symfony.com/doc/current/book/http_fundamentals.html
<fishcooker> sorry Myrtti
<bhrandon> ^same
<fishcooker> i don't mind
<somsip> lab_: code for this about halfway down this page I'm reading http://symfony.com/doc/current/book/http_fundamentals.html
<lab_> danopia: Ubuntu 10.10, NGINX.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<danopia> clear
<danopia> redraw
<danopia> whoops.
<klj613> how can i make a chown repeat itself for the sub-dirs and files?
<jenna_> hi, i need to install a 32bit version of python2.6 on my 64bit kubuntu installation.  im using 11.11.  can somebody point me in the right direction?
<somsip> klj613: chown me:mygroup -R mydirectory
<klj613> thanks
<s1m0ne> hi I have ubuntu 11.10. gnome-keyring-daemon is running, but if I try to connect via SSH to a server, it asks me for my passphrase for the private key. some time ago, I stored it via seahorse, and it's still stored, I checked it. But something seems to be wrong with the daemon?
<visual1ce> hi
<visual1ce> is it possible to disable the sidebar from popping up when i move my mouse to the left? when i want the menu I just hit the super key
<ulrichard_> Is there a standard way to migrate packages from debian testing to a ppa for ubuntu? I downloaded the files from http://packages.debian.org/testing/main/skeinforge  and tried running dpke-buildpackage -S  But that gave me: dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<Athostle> Hi.
<Athostle> I'm having some WiFi issues,
<Athostle> I have a Belkin router (tell me if you need the brand #),
<trism> ulrichard_: you need the three files in the Download Source Package section, or if you install ubuntu-dev-tools you can use: pull-debian-source skeinforge
<Athostle> and Ubuntu seems to be constantly connecting and disconnecting to my network
<Athostle> It might have to do with the fact I had to mess with my WiFi settings because my wireless card was blacklisted.
<Nach0z> Athostle: try /etc/init.d/nm-manager restart. may or may not fix the issue...
<Athostle> Thanks.
<Nach0z> yeah. see if it actually fixes that though. That was my solution for my college's crappy internet, dunno if it'll work for you long-run though.
<f0x> but it only has read only and root shell without networkinng
<f0x> how do i boot in recovery mode to a root shell with networking and rw support
<arpd> f0x: can you not ifup eth0 / wlan0?
<f0x> nop
<fishcooker> remount it
<f0x> got some error
<f0x> arpd and the fs is mounted read only
<ulrichard_> trism: I downloaded the tree files, unpacked the one containing the debian folder and added a new entry to debian/changelog to add oneiric as target.
<trism> ulrichard_: did you unpack the source with: dpkg-source -x skeinforge*.dsc; ?
<jschall> How do I display the upcoming slide on my laptop's display in libreoffice impress?
<AlanBell> jschall: you need the presenter console
<AlanBell> libreoffice-presenter-console is the package name
<jschall> AlanBell: yeah i clicked extensions and then clicked get extensions on the web and then searched for presenter and it's not available there but i'll try that package
<AlanBell> jschall: yeah, the one in the repos works great, it has countdown clock, shows you notes, and thumbnails of current and next slides
<gerard007> hi allemaal
<AlanBell> might just be a clock rather than a countdown, can't remember exactly
<jschall> AlanBell: wow it's really awesome
<jschall> AlanBell: how do i edit the notes for slides?
<Si2100> Hey
<AlanBell> jschall: just the notes tab above the slide in the main view
<jschall> AlanBell: i see
<lauratika> hi, cant change owner ship "Input/Oput error". im using sudo chown -R user:user /home/myusername. what can be wrong?
<AlanBell> lauratika: something wrong with the disk? read only perhaps?
<AlanBell> lauratika: does it work without the -R? (i.e. just doing the top level directory) if it does then it might be recursing into a gvfs remote mount or something like that if user is logged on
<lauratika> no my problem is that i cant connect to any radio stations or software centre or ubuntu server... only if im root this works but no prob conecting with my account to internet
<ActionParsnip> !away > rymate1234|away
<ubottu> rymate1234|away, please see my private message
<djskidd> Isn't it illegal to robo-dial cellphones?
<djskidd> Oops. Sorry guys, normally this autoconnects to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<atdiehm_lappy> so, I have 11.10 with a 3.2 kernel, should I ask my question in here, or +1 ...
<misaq> help
<pp7> just ask!
<lauratika> alanbell: without -R  brings me bacl mekabox@lauratika but still cant connect to radio stations or download any appliocation from the software center
<Tibuktian> hey
<Tibuktian> how can i check what my gpu is?
<misaq> pp7: sorry. I am just in need for sleep. I am dying
<Tibuktian> version and vendor
<AlanBell> lauratika: ok, so it is something in your user directory it can't read/write to, or change ownership of probably a remote mount
<pp7> lspci
<Jordan_U> Tibuktian: lspci | grep VGA
<ActionParsnip> Tibuktian: sudo lshw -C display
<atdiehm_lappy> well I upgraded to kernel 3.2 because I was instructed in forums to upgrade to 3.2 to get support for my touchpad, however, now the right click button won't register, and the left click doesn't work with dragging ... and I don't know where to go to try and debug this
<AlanBell> lauratika: maybe try from a terminal (ctrl+alt+F1) when logged out from the GUI
<ActionParsnip> atdiehm_lappy: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<AlanBell> lauratika: any reason why you think it is a permissions/ownership problem?
<atdiehm_lappy> oneiric ?
<atdiehm_lappy> ActionParsnip, ^
<atdiehm_lappy> I said I was on 11.10 earlier I thought
<ActionParsnip> atdiehm_lappy: you are using a 3rd party kernel, which isn't supported here
<atdiehm_lappy> that's why I asked if I should ask in +1 :-p
 * atdiehm_lappy joins #ubuntu+1
<atdiehm_lappy> dammit sorry
<ActionParsnip> atdiehm_lappy: could try, but I doubt it
<wizonesolutions> I'm mounting a Windows partition using NTFS-3G, and it seems like no matter which options I specify, I can't get read/write access to the files.
<lauratika> alanbell: because if im root and launch banshee or terminal it can connect to internet radio or ubuntu server
<wizonesolutions> I don't think I'm using advanced and I haven't created a UserMapping file or anything. And other NTFS mounts (both partitions and external drives) are working fine.
<ActionParsnip> wizonesolutions: if its an internl partition, you can add a lin in /etc/fstab to mount it at boot with decent access methods as you need
<melki> Hi everyone, How do i setup a hotspot on ubuntu?
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: Yes, I did that, but I still can't seem to get it to mount with permissions that allow writing.
<ActionParsnip> wizonesolutions: what line did you add?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Looking to build a server with a SuperMicro x8dali motherboard. I'm deciding to use the onboard motherboard raid array, or build it in software with mdadm. Are there monitoring tools for supermicro raid controlers (onboard)?
<pp7> you're better off with hardware RAID
<macPawns> can someone help me
<macPawns> my touchpad isn't being recognized on livecd
<ActionParsnip> macPawns: what make and model system?
<mrdeb> hi
<netninja> I had ubuntu (11.10) working great on my laptop, then I upgraded to 8gb of ram.  Now when I hibernate, it shuts down (or at least, when I turn the machine back on, it fresh-boots), and when I suspend, the video driver doesn't reinitialize when I turn the machine back on.  Thoughts?
<macPawns> hp dm4-2181
<ActionParsnip> netninja: is the ram healthy?
<macPawns> it worked before
<macPawns> then it stopped to
<netninja> ActionParsnip: I see no reason to think not; brand new, laptop is running fine, ram diagnostics come up clean, Windows partition has no issues.
<macPawns> day*
<netninja> ActionParsnip: I'm new to desktop implementations of linux; been running server for a while (CentOS) -- should I use the ram test option at the grub loader?  I'm assuming that's what it's for?
<melki> Hi everyone, How do i setup a hotspot on ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 3? the networkmanager keeps on self disconnecting after around 5 seconds (sometimes less).
<netninja> ActionParsnip or Others: would the suspend problem with the video driver not initializing be a symptom of faulty ram?
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/DsLmye9a
<pp7> netninja: remove the other old ram stick and find out
<netninja> pp7: improper assumption; I had a 2-gig stick, now I have two 4-gig sticks.
<pp7> netninja: i c
<pp7> netninja: well remove one stick at a time to see if its a RAM problem
<ActionParsnip> netninja: new doesn't mean it's automatically good
<netninja> pp7: I appreciate the thought though
<netninja> ActionParsnip: that's true.  So, should I do as I asked?
<tjkent> I am having some trouble opening up synaptic, when I try to open it from terminal it says out of range
<ActionParsnip> netninja: are you running centos now?
<netninja> ActionParsnip: uuh, on other servers, yes, but not on the machine in question.
<ActionParsnip> netninja: ok, hold shift at boot and select memtest86  and test the ram
<kanhiya> Hello
<kanhiya> everyone
<ActionParsnip> melki: try disabling ipv6, can help
<netninja> do I need to hold the shift key?
<netninja> it's an option in grub that always comes up
<kanhiya> I noticed one thing In uBUNTU that is Ubuntu provides less battery backup than Windows
<ActionParsnip> macPawns: is there a shortcut to enable / disable the touchpad?
<agentgasmask> pp7: I'm sure I am, but are there any monitoring tools for ubuntu that are compatable with supermicro?
<kanhiya> i am using only firefox and pidgin in both cases
<ActionParsnip> netninja: yes before grub loads or shows
<pp7> agentgasmask: no idea
<netninja> ok I did, but it loaded the same menu, and it's in the menu also
<tjkent> does anyone know how I can fix synaptic so that it isn't our of range it says vector::_M_range_check
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: probably some proprietary acpi crap. Are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> tjkent: does software centre work ok?
<klj613> how can i make any files uploaded by a specific user automatically have ownership theuser:www-data ?
<tjkent> yea
<kanhiya> i also tried cpu frequency scaling  and minimum brightness
<gua> i know it's totally not recommended, but in a no-win scenario, would it be better to install the virtualbox deb for debian lenny or for ubuntu 8.04 on ubuntu 9.10?
<tjkent> ActionParsnip: yes it does
<agentgasmask> Does anyone know wether there are raid monitoring tools for SuperMicro motherboards under linux?
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: How do solve that problem
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: Was wondering if you'd have a chance to take a look at the link...if not it's OK, just lmk
<ActionParsnip> gua: there is an ubuntu repo if you want closed source virtualbox
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: I noticed that CPU usage is high in case of Ubuntu while in Windows it is only 1-2 %
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: see if there are bugs reported
<pp7> kanhiya: when doing nothing?
<ActionParsnip> agentgasmask: Have you contacted supermicro?
<gua> ActionParsnip: but not with the latest release for 9.10
<pp7> kanhiya: what's using the CPU?
<ActionParsnip> macPawns: try running: synclient AreaBottomEdge=3500
<ActionParsnip> gua: Karmic is dead and offtopic here
<ztag100> hey people, I'm new to Ubuntu
<kanhiya> pp7: Gnome system monitor and compiz , etc
<pp7> kanhiya: what is compiz using?
<pp7> kanhiya: try disabling some effects and see what happens
<lauratika> alanbell: sorry got disconected and still cant change ownership of home directory even with ctrl +alt F1
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: or try unity2D session
<Probas> any good hex editor ? ( i need to check data in my usb stick)
<ActionParsnip> wizonesolutions: what link?
<ActionParsnip> !find hex
<ubottu> Found: libconvert-binhex-perl, dhex, fetchexc, ghex, ghextris, hex-a-hop, hexalate, hexcurse, hexdiff, hexec (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hex&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<kanhiya> pp7: In windows  only 4-5 % using Firefox, torrent and pidgin
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: http://www.isup.me/data.gouv.fr
<wizonesolutions> err
<wizonesolutions> sorry
<ActionParsnip> !info ghex
<ubottu> ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-1 (oneiric), package size 919 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<wizonesolutions> this one
<FloodBot1> wizonesolutions: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlanBell> lauratika: sorry, past my bedtime now, I am sure someone else can help
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/DsLmye9a
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: That's what I have for this partition in pastebin
<wizonesolutions> lol...now THAT is irony. Flooded trying to paste a pastebin link
<EZgoingDellTech> Hey ubuntu people
<ActionParsnip> wizonesolutions: defaults won't be enough
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: I've gone all the way up to uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000 but nothing budges it
<tjkent> ActionParsnip: do you know how I can fix this?
<Hilikus> i'm trying to give pulse access to a user in a headless setup. For some reason when it tries to start pulse it complains that there's no X authorization. How can i give the user JUST audio access, there's nothing graphical to run
<ActionParsnip> wizonesolutions: you'll need something like:  rw,user,uid=1000,auto
<Hilikus> i'm in ubunut server 11.10
<VinZe_DiamoNd> Hola
<ActionParsnip> tjkent: not sure, i've not heard of this, any bugs reported?
<VinZe_DiamoNd> HI
<VinZe_DiamoNd> Im Vinze
<VinZe_DiamoNd> Hiii
<tjkent> ActionParsnip: I can't find anything
#ubuntu 2011-12-06
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: We're both talking about ntfs-3g yeah? Just to confirm. Also, does NTFS-3G treat internal partitions different than external hard drives? I've got a couple externals that are mounting fine on another box, and actually other internal partitions too...dunno what's...different about this one!
<kanhiya> I found that Ubuntu 11.10 is just a crap of mind
<kanhiya> waste time in finding solutions of bugs
<kanhiya> So manu bugs
<kanhiya> many
<ActionParsnip> wizonesolutions: the location of the partition is moot, as long as it is seen correctly by the kernel, all access is abstracted by the kernel.
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: Anyway, no luck with those options either. I put them in exactly as you wrote them.
<kanhiya> Waiting for LTS and will be last linux Distro , i will try otherwise will switch to Windows
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: Good to know. Probably diff NTFS-3G versions then is what's throwing me off
<tjkent> wizonesolutions: what is your problem now?
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: All I needed on my home server was uid=<username>,gid=<groupname> and I was golden. But that doesn't seem to be enough here.
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: Trying to get write access as my normal user to an NTFS partition.
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: AKA, trying to mount it as such.
<wizonesolutions> s/as/with
<tjkent> you can't mount it at all?
<tjkent> when you try to mount it does it say that it is busy or can you not even see it?
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: I mount it, but it basically ignores anything I specify about permissoins.
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: Mounting works. But the permissions are not as I want.
<tjkent> I am assuming that you are dual booting?
<ActionParsnip> wizonesolutions: try changing ntfs-3g to auto
<KFP> Hi there.  I just upgraded my graphics card, but I can't seem to get it to work properly.
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: You mean for the filesystem basically?
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: Yep, dual-booting.
<tjkent> what is wrong with the permissions are you not able to write anything to it?
<agentgasmask> ActionParsnip: No, I'll have to do that. I thought there might be 3rd party raid tools that would work with it.
<netninja> wizonesolutions: not to be smart, I'm joining the convo in the middle, but did you just try "sudo mount /dev/<whatever> /<mountpoint>"?  Doesn't that default to auto?
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: File/directory ownership. Users is owned by root/root, so I can't cd in or see anything.
<macPawns> can anyone help me get my touchpad recognized
<macPawns> 11.04 i386 fresh install
<marabi2> hello  netninja sup
<KFP> My old graphics card was an Nvidia GF 8500GT and the new one is an Nvidia GTX550 Ti.  When I try to use the Nvidia proprietary drivers, the computer refuses to start X, saying "kernel module NVIDIA not found".
<netninja> sup
<tjkent> well I got one way that you can do it, but I don't use ntfs-3g
<tjkent> and I am able to do everything
<tjkent> also it mounts when it boots
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: If it's safe...then I don't really care if it's ntfs-3g or not.
<wizonesolutions> netninja: pretty sure that won't do it but humoring you, one sec.
<netninja> sorry :/
<tjkent> yea it is safe
<netninja> just brainstorming
<wizonesolutions> netninja: No prob, appreciate it. It didn't work :(
<ActionParsnip> KFP: did you remove the driver before switching the hardware
<aikInsaan|home> hi
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: OK so shoot
<tjkent> pm'd it to you
<aikInsaan|home> how does one get to the Ubuntu GUI from bash shell?
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: Changing to auto wouldn't do it since netninja's suggestion didn't work.
<tjkent> I wrote the whole thing for my school so I know that it works
<netninja> aikInsaan: "startx"?
<KFP> ActionParsnip:  Uh, I removed it afterwards.   ._.       Then reinstalled.
<tjkent> wizonesolutions: did you get it?
<ActionParsnip> KFP: did you reboot so that you were using the open driver for a spell?
<ActionParsnip> KFP: you may want to add the xorg edgers updates ppa (not the xorg edgers itself) and instal the 285 driver
<marabi2> hi ring2 sup
<kevin_> hi all. any way i can default /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and ip_dynaddr to "1"? or do i have to just set it to 1 always in an init.d script
<KFP> ActionParsnip: I think I'm using the open driver now (I deleted xorg.conf after X refused to start. Now I'm in X but not using the Nvidia driver.)
<Kimble> Hi.  I'm trying to grant write permissions to a CIFS share to a user.  The share is mounted thusly in fstab: user=transmission%,noatime,nodiratime,rw,noexec,_netdev,sync. Transmission is the user I want to be able to write to the share. But it keeps getting a permission denied error. Ideas?
<netninja> wizonesolutions: try mounting with these options: "rw,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000"
<ActionParsnip> KFP: does:  sudo lshw -C display | grep driver    show: driver=nouveau
<crazytrane> kevin_, i believe /etc/sysctl.conf is where you should look
<netninja> wizonesolutions: remembering to mount with 3g ntfs
<crazytrane> just add "net.ipv4.ip_forward=1"
<crazytrane> might even be there already
<wizonesolutions> netninja: Just tried similar with normal ntfs, will try with ntfs-3g (cc tjkent)
<wizonesolutions> This is totally funky :D
<wizonesolutions> oh yeah, one thing to revise from my original statement because I guess NTFS-3G has moved on from what I knew. xattrs and POSIX ACLs *are* enabled
<wizonesolutions> it's by default, it seems
<netninja> wizonesolutions: yeah, when I mount my Win8 partition from unity, it mounts this way automatically
<wizonesolutions> but that may be interfering somehow
<KFP> ActionParsnip: It doesn't show anything at all. :\      (well, it shows "sysfs (PCI)" for a bit but that disappears after a couple of seconds.
<kevin_> crazytrane: great. thanks a lot
<KFP> Er, "PCI (sysfs)".
<crazytrane> no prob
<aikInsaan|home> how does one get to the Ubuntu GUI from bash shell?
<ActionParsnip> KFP: ok then try:  sudo lshw -C display
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: You mentioned rebooting in PM, I just don't understand why I can't umount and then mount -a. What cached data or whatever is getting reinitialized upon reboot? Doesn't it just read from /etc/fstab like mount -a does?
<netninja> aikInsaan: startx
<KFP> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/8VpZbtyW
<aikInsaan|home> how does one get to the Ubuntu GUI from bash shell?
<tjkent> wizonesolutions: fstab is read when your system boots
<wizonesolutions> netninja: No luck on those options either :/
<netninja> wizonesolutions: wow.  tjkent is right: are you adding this in fstab and then "mount -a"?
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: Yeah mount -a and normal mount commands also check it if for example I type "mount /mnt/windows" <--- my mount point
<tjkent> aikInsaan|home: startx
<JetJaguarXP> aikInsaan|home  The Ubuntu GUI should launch automatically
<wizonesolutions> netninja: Yeah, I umount first
<aikInsaan|home> tjkent: that doest work
<tjkent> aikInsaan|home: what is the error
<ActionParsnip> KFP: looks good, add the repo and install nvidia-current to get the 295 driver
<wizonesolutions> netninja: And it *does* get mounted again, so it's responding somehow. I don't see how it could only be half-responding, hence my question about what is different about rebooting if both methods are reading the same file.
<MaynardJKeenan> hi
<bobweaver> hello there I was looking aroung the net looking for top ten things to do after install ubuntu install. and Have found some cool stuff. but I guess I would like to hear from you also. Like what do you install after installing ubuntu. also I am having some troubles with my nvidia (02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200M G] [10de:0845] (rev a2))   I can not seem to get anything to record the desktop,
<bobweaver> correctly that is. also my interneal mic will not work here is alsa for that  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c862089cec79175cfa218c69e04a720c4460136d
<KFP> ActionParsnip: System -> Administration -> Additional drivers  says that the Nvidia (version current) driver is in use, but when I try "Nvidia X Server Settings" it says it's currently not in use. :/
<MaynardJKeenan> if I instal the wireless drivers of my laptop through the software center
<MaynardJKeenan> <MaynardJKeenan> should this fix my wireless problems?
<tjkent> wizonesolutions: it worked for me
<netninja> wizonesolutions: I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but if you "sudo umount /<mountpoint>" and then edit your fstab with the options I suggested, then "sudo mount -a" that should reload your fstab... is that what you're saying doesn't work, after you put what I suggested ("rw,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000") into fstab?
<bobweaver> Oh also I have xorgers repo and nvidia current
<KFP> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."     <--- But when I do that, it refuses to start X.
<aikInsaan|home> tjkent:  it says '-bash: startx: command not found'
<wizonesolutions> netninja: That's exactly what I've been doing, yep.
<ActionParsnip> KFP: but did you add the repo?
<netninja> aikInstaan: did you install the server version, or a version without GUI?
<netninja> wizonesolutions: :(  sorry, that'd be my gamble-best-bet.  anything in logs?
<aikInsaan|home> tjkent: installed an ubuntu image
<tjkent> aikInsaan|home: uname -a
<wizonesolutions> netninja: Would that be syslog?
<OffGridOps> Having issues w/wireless on Compaq CQ57 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1886539) got a pm to ask here.  It won't connect.  Thanx
<netninja> aikInsaan: "an ubuntu image" -- again, did you install a server image or an image without GUI?   where did you get your image?  what does uname report?
<tjkent> wizonesolutions: dmesg|less
<aikInsaan|home> Linux mx.xen76.node00001.gigatux.com 2.6.32.48-0.0.0.16.2c5ec43-xen #1 SMP 2011-11-19 15:14:49 +0100 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<aikInsaan|home> tjkent:  Linux mx.xen76.node00001.gigatux.com 2.6.32.48-0.0.0.16.2c5ec43-xen #1 SMP 2011-11-19 15:14:49 +0100 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tjkent> I figured
<bobweaver> OffGridOps:  grid please open your terminal and type in: lspci -nn && lsmod && rfkill list all        then use paste.ubuntu.com to paste that to us thanks
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: It actually was in syslog it seems...one sec
<OffGridOps> k just a sec
<aikInsaan|home> tjkent: what does that mean :p
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: netninja: From log output, almost certain that the POSIX ACLs feature is burning me somehow, just not sure what options to set to disable it...or something. http://pastebin.com/bd685NFN
<Pici> aikInsaan|home: Thats on a VPS?
<KFP> ActionParsnip: Yup. Downloading updates now.
<aikInsaan|home> yeah
<aikInsaan|home> Pici: yeah that's true
<wizonesolutions> GASP. I *do* have a UserMapping file. When did I create this!?
<wizonesolutions> lol
 * wizonesolutions renames
<netninja> wizonesolutions: hah.
<OffGridOps> pasted it
<Pici> aikInsaan|home: You typically don't install X windows on a VPS. You could use x forwarding to run some graphical applications on the server but display them locally. What is your goal?
<wizonesolutions> netninja: As usual, burned by software working correctly. As a programmer, I'm used to it. lol
<netninja> aikInsaan|home: you're using a VPS/CT?  you *do* *not* want a GUI for this.
<netninja> aikInsaan|home: I run a hosting company.  Running X on a CT is a massive resource killer.  Welcome to command line :)
<aikInsaan|home> netninja: oh thanks
<aikInsaan|home> netninja: my goal is to install mono
<wizonesolutions> netninja tjkent ActionParsnip: Renaming the .NTFS-3G/UserMapping file I had but had forgotten about solved the issue. Do you guys have a karma system I can ++ you on or something?
<OffGridOps> @bobweaver:  Paste from OffGridOps at Tue, 6 Dec 2011 04:28:02 +0000  Not sure if that's what you wanted
<aikInsaan|home> so I can run a .net stack
<netninja> So, back to my problem for a second... if, when I'm finished with Memtest86+, and there are no issues, what else can I do to see what's wrong with suspend (doesn't reinitialize video drivers when un-suspended), and hibernate (doesn't actually hibernate - when I switch back on, it's a fresh boot)???
<tjkent> wizonesolutions: tjkent ubuntu forums
<tjkent> aikInsaan|home: I am thinking that you downloaded the server disto
<wizonesolutions> tjkent: How do I do it there?
<Pici> tjkent: its a VPS, of course its the server release.
<bobweaver> !paste OffGridOps
<aikInsaan|home> Pici: I want to get mono up so I can run the .net stack and serve asp website off it
<aikInsaan|home> do I need to go through it all via CLI?
<tjkent> when did you guys realize it was VPS?
<OffGridOps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761076/
<netninja> wizonesolutions: unfortunately, no, just pm me here, or on efnet, or blitzed, if you want to buy hosting space with root access :)
<stinkfist> do you guys have any idea why wont my firefox work on wireless?
<stinkfist> I just installed my wireless drivers and it says that i am connected
<stinkfist> but firefox wont load any pages
<wizonesolutions> netninja: Haha OK :P
<stinkfist> as if its offline
<Pici> aikInsaan|home: Yes, but your app may not work out-of-the-box, there may be programming changes needed for it to run on mono.
<netninja> stinkfist: can you ping from a terminal window?
<stinkfist> erm Im going to try that
<stinkfist> ill google how to ping from a terminal
<OffGridOps> was gonna say ping www.google.com or yahoo from terminal
<bobweaver> OffGridOps:  your card is turned off by a switch   (Hard blocked: yes)   turn it on. if that dont work then rmmod hp_wmi
<OffGridOps> wherre can i go to learn how to do that?
<JoseP> Hey, I have a question
<JoseP> is there a way to delete duplicate songs on Rhythmbox?
<netninja> stinkfist: open a terminal window; type "ping yahoo.com", after a few seconds, type "Ctl-C" to stop, and see if you have any packet loss in the stats.
<aikInsaan|home> hmm.....life getting excited
<aikInsaan|home> so I should install mono and apache server and mercurial and everything else via the CLI
<Pici> aikInsaan|home: Thats how the rest of us do it.
<VinZe_DiamoNd> hola como estan?
<JoseP> Bien, y tu?
<VinZe_DiamoNd> muy bien gracias
<KFP> ActionParsnip: There, installed updates.
<aikInsaan|home> Pici: wow!
<somsip> !es | VinZe_DiamoNd
<aikInsaan|home> that is amazing
<ubottu> VinZe_DiamoNd: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aikInsaan|home> always wanted to do it....ended up with a win server
<aikInsaan|home> and never learnt a thing!
<monohedron> hi guys, I'm looking for a way to load an image straight into the clipboard
<JoseP> aikInsaan|home, I had a windows server
<JoseP> never worked
<bobweaver> OffGridOps:  this is what rfkill list does   if it say softblock  yes then there is a software trouble . if it say hard block there is a hardware swich that is blocking it
<JoseP> never like it
<JoseP> switched to Ubuntu, and in 2 days, I achieved what I didn't in 6 months
<VinZe_DiamoNd> aparte de mi alguien habla español
<VinZe_DiamoNd> ?¡
<aikInsaan|home> so there need to be code changes if I want to run on mono??
<Pici> somsip: there might need to be some
<Pici> VinZe_DiamoNd: /join #ubuntu-es
<JoseP> VinZe_DiamoNd, mira, hay un canal para espanol. creo que es #Ubuntu-es
<somsip> Pici: not me mate
<Pici> somsip: oops, sorry ;)
<Pici> aikInsaan|home: there might need to be some
<bobweaver> OffGridOps:  so if you flip the switch a bunch and rfkill list still shows that YES then it is wmi fault as that is what controls the switch
<bobweaver> somethimes fault *
<monohedron> looking for a way to load an image straight into the clipboard
<OffGridOps> @bobweaver:  so i am seeing the wireless light on the keyboard with a blue light (f12 key).  What I don't know how to do is turn the hard block from off to on I guess
<bobweaver> OffGridOps:  you said it was a cq57 ?
<OffGridOps> yes sir.  profiled it on the thread above.  brand new.  wifi worked with the stick
<KFP> ActionParsnip: ...But still the same situation.   Can't start X without deleting xorg.conf first. And then I'm stuck with 1280x800 resolution (on a 1920x1024 display), and can't use Nvidia X Server Settings. :\
<VinZe_DiamoNd> nadie me contesta pero graciasx
<OffGridOps> wait one.  weird thing happened when i hit f12
<aikInsaan|home> Pici: what sort of changes are we looking at...??
<bobweaver> OffGridOps:  cool look at rfkill list     again is hard block still blocked ?
<OffGridOps> @bobweaver:  communicating via wireless now.  does this mean that each time i want to use the wireless I need to click the f12?  it seems odd that the blue light on the key stays blue whether it is on or off.
<M4dD0G> please how do i download these files hat room. A little helpful information for beginners: http://pastebin.com/Y72QcnB9
<bobweaver> OffGridOps:  if it is switched off
<Pici> aikInsaan|home: I don't know. I'm not fluent in mono or .NET.  You may want to check out #mono on irc.gnome.org
<aikInsaan|home> will do
<aikInsaan|home> thanks guys
<SolarisBoy> mono the viral infection?
<OffGridOps> just a sec
<M4dD0G> sorry wrong link https://libgarmin.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/libgarmin/libgarmin/dev/
<monohedron> are there any other channels where I could pose that question?
<monohedron> ?
<monohedron> looking for a way to load an image straight into the clipboard
<Pici> monohedron: ##linux, as it isn't Ubuntu specific.   (also, xclipboard *might* be helpful)
<bobweaver> M4dD0G:  that is a svn package? do you have subversion installed ?
<monohedron> thanks can't retrieve channel list
<netninja> monohedron: load it... from where?
<monohedron> a file
<netninja> monohedron: ugh.  so, right-click and hit copy?
<monohedron> or even pipe it into clipbrd
<monohedron> programatically
<M4dD0G> bobweaver: no il go see if i can get it thanx..!
<monohedron> ...
<netninja> monhohedron: I"m trying to get you to refine your question with more relevant details :)
<OffGridOps> @bobweaver:  so no it is not.  i disconnected the wifi by f12 and then had to mash it a bunch of times to get it back on.  i believe that the f12 is the key here and that some kind of work needs to be done to turn the light off and on or it will always be a mess and maybe notations put in about the cq57
<kierkkadon> So while trying out Darwinia (could use a little more helpful tutorial, imo) it crashed and froze. On windows I usually ctrl+alt+del my way out of any program freezes, but I had no idea what to do in Ubuntu. Ctrl+alt+del logged me out and ended all open processes apparently, so I signed back in.
<kierkkadon> Apparently, to GNOME 2. When I had been using 3.
<kierkkadon> Having no idea what was going on, I restarted my whole computer, log back in, and it's back to normal. What do?
<kierkkadon> (I'm completely new to linux, if you haven't noticed)
<netninja> monohedron: as in, "I'm trying to figure out how to write a script which will automatically take a file as input and place the resultant image (jpeg, png, whatever) into the clipboard.
<OffGridOps> @bobweaver:  would like permission to use your name in the ubuntu forums thread and give a rundown on our discussions tonight
<monohedron> netninja, jup
<monohedron> that would do
<bobweaver> M4dD0G:  sudo apt-get -y install subversion && svn checkout  https://libgarmin.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/libgarmin libgarmin
<netninja> monohedron: are you familiar with programming languages, or are you *not* looking to write your own?
<DarwinSurvivor> has anyone here had issues with gnome-terminal not redrawing properly? (tried nvidia 180 & 190, using gnome-shell w/o compiz)
<marabi2> hello how are you doing my dear?
<monohedron> yes i can do that in python for example but I don't get it that there isn't a tool like xclip7
<monohedron> xclip
<M4dD0G>  bobweaver: im on a N900, im trying to get navit installed. it's installed now
<bobweaver> M4dD0G:  not sure what that is sorry
<kierkkadon> Navi
<wtfTroll> i got an irc related question
<funnyfingers> Will (or has?..) Ubuntu continue to use init LSB for the foreseeable future or will it move to systemd?
<M4dD0G> bobweaver: it's a gps map. open source.
<wtfTroll> i know how to set IRC ops from conf but is there an IRC op mode
<benayache> hi
<Pici> wtfTroll: #freenode would be a more appropriate place for this
<bobweaver> OffGridOps:  that is fine (fourms ) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/josephmills
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i want to creat a launcher for a precompiled binary that runs in a terminal emulator but nothing i've tried works.  any ideas?
<M4dD0G> im getting segmentation fault when trying command "svn checkout http://libgarmin.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/libgarmin/libgarmin/dev libgarmin"
<funnyfingers> binMonkey sort of like in Windows where an extension tied to an executable?
<Kimble> What's the best practise for disabling a /etc/init.d/ service from running on boot?
<monohedron> !ops wtfTroll trolling
<ubottu> monohedron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<StepNjump> Hi guys, up until recently, my computer was working well. Yesterday it told me I only had 1.5 GB left available on my partition and now it's down at 3.5 MB.. Strangely enough, I think I have plenty of room. I tried du -sh, looked at gparted... I think my home partition is on the same partition as / anyone could help?
<binMonkey> funnyfingers: i don't think so.  i can run it from the terminal using ./adom.  but addiing /home/binMonkey/adom/adom or ./adom to a launcher does nothing but open up a terminal.
<OffGridOps> @bobweaver:  ok thanx and it will be in the ubuntu thread as listed initially
<Pici> monohedron: what?
<Pici> monohedron: I don't see any issues.
<monohedron> ...
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: try df -h (du is for the current folder)
<brightspark> Hi, the icons for my volume and network connection (maverick; in the notification area) do not reflect my current icon theme.  How can I fix this?
<Pici> monohedron: if you want to pm me about it, thats fine too.
<sudoman> StepNjump: what if you try # apt-get clean ?
<sudoman> StepNjump: that would clear out your apt cache.
<funnyfingers> Kimble - it is a symbolic link from within /etc/rcX there is also a command that does that for you.  I forget the name offhand.
<StepNjump> Thanks DarwinSurvivor and sudoman.. Let me try those. brb
<M4dD0G> bobweaver: im getting segmentation fault when trying command "svn checkout http://libgarmin.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/libgarmin/libgarmin/dev libgarmin"
<funnyfingers> rc0.d/    rc2.d/    rc4.d/    rc6.d/    rcS.d/
<funnyfingers> rc1.d/    rc3.d/    rc5.d/    rc.local
<stinkfist> i think x chat bugged for a while
<stinkfist> so if anyone replied to me please repeat ; _ ;
<bobweaver> M4dD0G:  let me try
<StepNjump> Thanks DarwinSurvivor, df -h reports that my / is on sda6... I guess.... and that I have 8 GB available still... But a lot of applications were starting to tell me that I am running out of disk space!
<Kimble> funnyfingers: hey.  Hmm, I'll look into it. Thanks.  Get back to me if you remember the command for it :)
<crazytrane> kimble, install bum from apt-get
<sudoman> StepNjump: maybe you do have different partitions then?
<crazytrane> that is an easy way to do it
<StepNjump> sudoman, yes I have a lot of other partitions...
<Kimble> crazytrane: looking it up now. Ta.
<crazytrane> if you like the gui, otherwise chkconfig will work too
<bobweaver> M4dD0G:  open termminal : mkdir <name of program>   then   cd <new dir >  then   svn checkout https://libgarmin.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/libgarmin/libgarmin/dev/
<StepNjump> from previous failed installs
<Kimble> crazytrane: oh, bum needs a GUI? I'm CLI only. So, chkconfig then?
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: paste the entire output of "df -h" to pastebin.org and post the link
<crazytrane> oh yeah
<stinkfist> when i write sudo lshw -C network in the terminal they ask for password
<crazytrane> chkconfig
<stinkfist> what password are they asking for exactly ?
<DarwinSurvivor> stinkfist: you are using "sudo" which asks for YOUR password to perform adminstrative actions
<stinkfist> but it never let me finishes typing it for some reason
<L3d> can someone explain to me how to add the xvba lines in etc/env ,cause i keep getting errors ,and i dont know if i need to justify and what not :/
<DarwinSurvivor> stinkfist: what do you mean by "never lets you finish"?
<ActionParsnip> DarwinSurvivor: could use:  df -h | pastebinit
<bobweaver> M4dD0G:  after that run :  ./autosh.sh    then  ./configure   then   make    then make install
<borillion> um how do you grep for things like symbols ex '->cow
<Pici> stinkfist: for security reasons, it won't echo back asterisks or anything when you type your password.
<stinkfist> it always interrupts me saying Sorry try again
<DarwinSurvivor> ActionParsnip: *if* he has pastebinit installed...
<Hilikus> can somone take a look at this pulse log and tell me if there's anything wrong? i'm trying to start pulse from the mpd user unsuccessfully
<OerHeks> stinkfish you won't see dots or stars when typing your password
<Hilikus> http://pastebin.com/YMfkyhm2
<ActionParsnip> stinkfist: just ttype your password and hit enter, sudo gives no visible feeback
<M4dD0G> bobweaver: ERROR SHADOW:/home/user/MyDocs/Navit-Maps# mkdir libgarmin
<ActionParsnip> DarwinSurvivor: its easy to install, great tool
<bobweaver> M4dD0G:  I will write a script
<L3d> someone pm me pls .......
<DarwinSurvivor> ActionParsnip: i agree, but getting every user that has stuff to post once to install it gets a little tiring :P
<stinkfist> it wont let me finish typing it...
<StepNjump> DarwinSurvivor thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/761098/
<Kimble> crazytrane: thanks for the recommendation. chkconfig looks the business. Karma +
<L3d> vaapi and some good upate support would b nice tho ..
<M4dD0G> bobweaver:  SHADOW:/home/user/MyDocs/Navit-Maps# mkdir libgarmin /home/user/MyDocs/Navit-Maps# cd /home/user/MyDocs/Navit-Maps/libgarmin//home/user/MyDocs/Navit-Maps# cd /home/user/MyDocs/Navit-Maps/libgarmin//home/user/MyDocs/Navit-Maps# cd /home/user/MyDocs/Navit-Maps/libgarmin/
<L3d> how do i need to add the xvba lines in etc/env i know im in terminal and in the env file but what next ?
<L3d> i like nana but im purdy new to all this
<crazytrane> no prob, kimble!
<L3d> lol nano
<stinkfist> i think i got it now i understand what actionparsnip meant
<L3d> damn
<stinkfist> >.< i was pressing enter so i can see what i was typing
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: good lord, why so many unused partitions? you have 10 partitions split between 2 drives and only appear to be using 1 of them (plus swap)....
<Pici> L3d: Just type the lines in there that you need and save and you're done.  What part of it are you having issues with?
<ActionParsnip> DarwinSurvivor: true but very worthwhile
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: do you dual-boot into a bunch of other distros/os's?
<brightspark> Hi, the icons for my volume and network connection (maverick; in the notification area) do not reflect my current icon theme.  How can I fix this?
<brightspark> gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache was invalid.
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: could try logoff then logon
<StepNjump> DarwinSurvivor.. I know... I need to recover the files from those old installations! I'm a real organization nightmare.. I know!
<L3d> xvba needs to work with vaapi man ..
<StepNjump> DarwinSurvivor, no! not even... just ntfs that I'm slowly phasing out too
<StepNjump> I'm a work in progress
<L3d> keep getting errors at the vainfo
<brightspark> ActionParsnip, thanks.  This has persisted across reboots for some time now.  When I actually open power management it uses the correct icon, but not in the tray.
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: does it affect all themes?
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: well, bottom line: you are using a 35GB partition for *everything* in ubuntu and have 8.1GB of that left (line 2). try "sudo apt-get clean" as sudoman suggested
<bobweaver> M4dD0G:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/761101/   <-- take that and copy to gedit   then name garmin-script  and put in home dirctory. then open terminal and do a chmod +x garmin-script   then run ./garmin-script
<tjkent> I can't get my printer to show up in ubuntu
<StepNjump> Yes I have done this DarwinSurvivor.. Haven't seen the error since
<tjkent> I have downloaded the driver but it won't show up under printers,
<L3d> ok so i dont know hwta im doing wrong ,cant i just use synaptic for all this extra work ??
<brightspark> ActionParsnip, yes.  I see the icon for the volume control and the logoff/shutdown menu change but not the icons for volume or network.
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: it probably wasn't an error at all. the apt cache can EASILY take up multiple GigaBytes of space if not cleaned after a few months of updates
<StepNjump> DarwinSurvivor, which partition contains my grub info (/boot)?
<M4dD0G> bobweaver: ok thanks. will try it now. theres something wrong with svn. don't forget im not using ubuntu, but maemo5.
<sudoman> StepNjump: if you didn't set it manually, it is under /
<StepNjump> Besides DarwinSurvivor, I'm not even sure which software was telling me that I was running out of space. Could have been ubuntu one
<sudoman> StepNjump: ... the same partition that / is on
<L3d> why is vaapi such a difficult thing ...
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: from your post: the actual data is in sda6, but the bootloader is either directly in sda or sdb (check your BIOS to see which drive it boots from).
<StepNjump> ok sudoman
<bobweaver> oh M4dD0G what is maemo5 ?
<L3d> i see there is a diffrance in players and oss too heh
<StepNjump> I should have created a /boot partition though with all those other old partitions
<StepNjump> boots from sda
<DarwinSurvivor> so /boot is part of sda06 (main partition), but it will be "activated" by a small bootloader in one of the 2 drives' boot sectors
<M4dD0G> bobweaver: os for nokia N900
<L3d> can someone pm me please to get thru this vainfo issue ?
<bobweaver> M4dD0G:  we should take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<StepNjump> but which partition... ! ??? Don't know... Not a problem. I will eventually reinstall the boot info in a /boot partition and do a update-grub but it scares the heck out of me
<sudoman> StepNjump: i don't think there's much of an advantage of having a separate boot partition unless you are trying to encrypt as much as you possibly can. (you have to leave the boot partition unencrypted, because otherwise, you wouldn't have a kernel to perform the decryption.)
<StepNjump> Ok guys, thanks for your help. I will let you know in case the error happens again
<StepNjump> Well that's another good reason sudoman. I want to encrypt my ~/ eventually so... good point
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: sda6 ( mounted as "/" )
<L3d> how do i install tar.gz files again ?
<L3d> ill get the splitted desktop ones than ..
<sudoman> StepNjump: but you can do that without encypting the the / partition. if you don't encrypt that, you don't need to install a separate /boot partition. you can just let them stay together
<M4dD0G> bobweaver: ok, sorry..!
<StepNjump> Ok DarwinSurvivor.. Yes that's what I thought! thanks for confirming sda6
<bobweaver> M4dD0G:  this phone looks awesome !
<sudoman> StepNjump: if you are interested in going all the way, look up installation instructions for "full disk encryption"
<L3d> how do i install the splitted desktop libva1 and xvba tar.gz,s
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: basically, unless you see a drive mounted AS /boot, that means it is simply in the drive mounted as /
<StepNjump> oh I see what you are saying sudoman.. So I would just encrypt a separate ~/ on it's own partition?
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: with ecrypfs you don't even need to use a separate partition
<sudoman> StepNjump: actually, ubuntu supports encrypting individual home folders, but you could also encrypt a separate home partition
<StepNjump> yes but I wouldn't want my / encrypted all the way! That would be dumb no?
<sudoman> StepNjump: the first might be easier to set up, i don't know
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<netninja> Question: I had Ubuntu installed on my laptop with everything working fine.  I upgraded to 8gb ram from 2 (two new 4gb chips) and all of a sudden, suspend doesn't re-initialize the video after I bring it out of suspend, and hibernate doesn't restart from session on bring-out-of-hibernate, it starts fresh.  Memory checks out ok.  Any ideas?
<StepNjump> oh really! sudoman.. even my ~/Documents folder alone?
<StepNjump> Thank you very much DarwinSurvivor and sudoman for all your help
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: ecryptfs can be used to encrypt ANY folder (~/, ~/Documents, ~/Private, etc)
<sudoman> StepNjump: well, you might want an encrypted /tmp and swap since those sometimes get temporary files from your home folder written to them. beyond that, it's a certain level of paranoia. (i have "full" disk encryption)
<L3d> splitted desktop has libva1 with patches ,is this still the normal libva1 ?or do i need a libva cause its now-where ,im lost here ,someone ?
<DarwinSurvivor> sudoman: swap is a good idea, but /tmp is never written to the HDD, so there's no point encrypting that
<brightspark> ActionParsnip, I just confirmed that the problem persists across logoffs no matter which icon set I am using.
<sudoman> DarwinSurvivor: didn't know that... thanks for the heads-up :)
<DarwinSurvivor> sudoman: oh, wait, hold on a second
<StepNjump> ok great!
<DarwinSurvivor> sudoman: nope, my mistake, it is on the HDD. I hade manually set it up as a ramdisk :P
<L3d> icon problems brightspark ?
<sudoman> DarwinSurvivor: good idea :)
<StepNjump> Iwill encrypt just ~/Documents, /tmp and /swap then!
<L3d> remove smplayer i think ..
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: sorry, /tmp IS on the HDD, you can mount it as a ramdisk if you like, but that pre-allocates ram (make sure you have LOTS before doing that!)
<sudoman> StepNjump: you mean "swap", no '/'. it's a partition, not a folder
<brightspark> L3d, yes- the notification area does not use the correct icons based on the theme I have selected.
<StepNjump> I don't understand DarwinSurvivor? I only have 2 GB
<L3d> what player do u use ?
<brightspark> L3d, volume control uses the correct icon, but not battery or network
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: the easiest (and most common) thing to do is encrypt the home folder of each user (~/), that includes Documents, Pictures, settings, cache, etc
<StepNjump> oh ok sudoman.. so swap partition has to be encrypted eh?
<SolarisBoy> heh
<blaodsa> hey can anyone tell me what getty is and where it is for?
<L3d> i got some other folder vieuw with smplayer some times ,i dunno
<StepNjump> right.. Well I don't care about my pictures.. Nothing that I need to hide there.. It's more my banking info
<sudoman> StepNjump: it doesn't have to be... but if you are willing to find good instructions, it can be done.
<SolarisBoy> its a vty no?
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: you can make /tmp a partition that resides in RAM, but then you have a limited size for /tmp and part of your ram gets used up for it. I wouldn't bother if I were you
<brightspark> L3d, The program 'smplayer' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<brightspark> sudo apt-get install smplayer
<L3d> lol bankling info in a pc
<SolarisBoy> blaodsa: they are virtual tty's
<SolarisBoy> blaodsa: they spawn the VT's you access with CTRL + ALT + FN
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: when encrypting the home folder, it automatically decripts it when you log in (using you password), it's 100% transparent and VERY easy to use.
<SolarisBoy> blaodsa: if tou have for instance 4 running you have like that many available virtual terminals that you can switch too
<L3d> som programs change layout wich can do some other layout changes i think .. dont know anything else
<L3d> what do i use for installing tar.gz ??
<StepNjump> Yes ok DarwinSurvivor and sudoman.. I appreciate all your explanations. BTW, is there a macro available for xchat that would type our correspondent's nick when replying on the channel? either by right clicking or anything?
<determinology> Ive ran into another problem when im on windows the internet is fast but when being on ubuntu the updates+apps+internet browsing is slow..Any ideas and even sometimes it doesnt connect to the page and i have to refresh
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: also remember that lots of applications (even banking ones) save stuff to ~/.config, ~/.local, etc in the home folder, so you should encrypt the entire home folder if you are going to bother encrypting in the first place
<brightspark> StepNjump, xchat has tab completion, which is probably easier to use in the first place.
<sudoman> StepNjump: in weechat at least, you can start typing the first few letters and hit tab.
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: type the first few characters, then hit <tab> for auto-complete
<jehoshua02> Any tips on how to troubleshoot an "unable to read" message with ImageMagick?
<StepNjump> I know DarwinSurvivor. It's really nice. I had it before but got worried that in the event my X would crash, I wouldn't know how to decrypt at the TTY
<blaodsa> SolarisBoy: and what can i set or run when i start getty in a normal console?!
<netninja> Question: I had Ubuntu installed on my laptop with everything working fine.  I upgraded to 8gb ram from 2 (two new 4gb chips) and all of a sudden, suspend doesn't re-initialize the video after I bring it out of suspend, and hibernate doesn't restart from session on bring-out-of-hibernate, it starts fresh.  Memory checks out ok.  Any ideas?
<L3d> so after all my cmd time ,do i still need additional res drivers ?
<L3d> you,d say allways heh no ?
<SolarisBoy> blaodsa: why would you want to start getty from a normal console?
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: the link I posted includes instructions for manual decryption via command line
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: besides, you should have external backups anyways :P
<L3d> i allready got catalyst ,does this change after this ?
<blaodsa> SolarisBoy: because my teacher told me i should do it .. and he wants to know the anser.. :D
<StepNjump> oh nice, I'll try weechat! sudoman. Ok DarwinSurvivor.. copy that. I will encrypt the whole ~/ then
<SolarisBoy> so you want your homework done?
<SolarisBoy> blaodsa: your teacher told you you should do what?
<L3d> im confussed
<blaodsa> SolarisBoy: user getty in an normal console and find out what goes on ..
<DarwinSurvivor> StepNjump: just make sure that you save a copy of the "encryption key" when you set up encryption (it will tell you to anyways). That key can be used to decrypt everything, so print/write it on paper and you will never lose your files :D
<L3d> this joint should make up for that
<SolarisBoy> that doesn't make sense
<L3d> do i need additional restricted drivers after i allreadsy installed catalyst ?
<SolarisBoy> you can access getty from a normal console as long as your on a remote connection to the host (like DRAC or ILO) or you are in front of it
<L3d> gosh i mean ubuntu restricked extras ,do i need those after catalyst ?
<L3d> i hope it doesnt do annything to the rest of my stuff see
<L3d> my last question ehm restricked extras ,do i need those after i installed catalyst and the likes ?
<Drone4four> i recently installed a Oneiric based Linux distro. it booted fine until I changed my fstab. i altered my fstab so i could access my ntfs and other Linux partitions. Now when I boot in recovery mode, it hangs after 2 or 3 seconds.  instead of using a pastebin, you can view my various fstabs and error message in the forum thread i created, here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=dab3245f216a61fdac23b704b5216
<Drone4four> 800&p=11516014#post11516014
<Drone4four> ugh, correct URL in full: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=dab3245f216a61fdac23b704b5216800&p=11516014#post11516014
<n3oinc> Hello all. I was wondering if someone could help a noob out. I'm trying to figure out how to get Ubuntu (Running in VirtualBox) to consider the NIC it has as being an actual wireless interface. Any ideas?
<L3d> i need to go on forums these days ...............
<brightspark> Drone4four, what exactly does Oneiric-based mean?  You probably won't find help for something other than real ubuntu here.
<Drone4four> brightspark: Mint 12
<Drone4four> it's basically Ubuntu Oneiric, just with a different GUI
<brightspark> !mint | Drone4four
<ubottu> Drone4four: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<L3d> my last question ehm restricked extras ,do i need those after i installed catalyst and the likes ?
<L3d> i can do this ..
<n3oinc> L3d: I believe that has something to do with encoded/compressed formats. Watching DVD's etc... Think you need that.
<Hilikus> how can i install pulseaudio 1.1 which is currently on precise in oneiric?
<L3d> i know that installing stuff sometimes needs to be done in a proper order am i wrong?
<L3d> no im good at reign i gues
<L3d> one dvd i plyed ,went purdy good
<Drone4four> ...
<L3d> srry for my dutch miss-spells
<seanmc98> is there a way to blok ads system wide on ubuntu?
<L3d> i dont want to install the ubuntu restrictive extras now because im not shure if stuff will fook up
<L3d> addblock and better privacy work from browsers sows
<seanmc98> even on chrome?
<L3d> dont know if theres fine tunning
<Drone4four> seanbrig1t: Linux Mint comes with ads?
<L3d> u have that ubu chrome ?
<L3d> thingy?
<L3d> mint<--
<n3oinc> Any idea how to make Ubuntu think a wired card is actually wireless?
<seanmc98> L3d, yes chrome in ubuntu
<Resistance> n3oinc:  if its not a wifi card, then no
<n3oinc> Resistance: It's a bridged virtual adapter
<L3d> i think it works wait a sec
<n3oinc> Resistance: From a wireless card
<L3d> http://noscript.net/
<bhrandon> Is there a way to list files and fodlers in a directory by size?
<bhrandon> using terminal
<L3d> that and better privacy and addblock work a ok
<L3d> jave allways complains :p
<L3d> jaba
<L3d> java
<sudoman> Drone4four: i think he is talking about browser ads.
<L3d> well maybe there all like guards .
<L3d> noscript ,better privacy ,addblock heh cant seem to find it , arnt in the software center but in the issue mag,s
<raven> ffmpeg where to find .ffpresets files? x264 presets (veryslow, ...) missing
<L3d> does ffmpeg work for dual cores from the pc ?
<Hilikus> how do i install a package from 12.04?
<L3d> i thought it does
<raven> ffmpeg where to find .ffpresets files? x264 presets (veryslow, ...) missing
<itscool> how do i change the order of the icons in the unity bar? clicking and dragging is not working. using 11.10 ubu
<netninja> itscool: click and drag, but drag it out sideways first.
<L3d> hold mouse button pherhapns
<neonflx2> so a while back i got banned because i was voicing my opinion about the direction is heading with unity, i was not belligerent or did i use any foul language, the reason i got banned was because the op did not agree with my point of view, reality is that unity  has created some controversy and for the op to banned me just because it shows that we are not as "open source" as we think we are
<itscool> netmind, forgot to mention that I was dragging sideways too with no success.
<netninja> neonflx2: who cares?
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: sudo apt-get install packagename   12.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1
<neonflx2> you may not, in the long run you will
<netninja> neonflx2: thanks for telling me what I will care about.
<ActionParsnip> neonflx2: voicing opinions is offtopic here, this is support ONLY
<netninja> neonflx2: what ubuntu does with their GUI is really the least of my worries, considering there are 4 billion alternatives.
<L3d> are the ubuntu restrictive extras still needed after i have catalyst ,cause vaapi wont work  ?
<ActionParsnip> neonflx2: if you disobey the guidelines of the channel you will be ejected and/or banned
<bhrandon> nvm I got it. ls -s -S
<itscool> neonflx2: it is clear from your statement why you got banned. this channel is for helping people with their installations, not with debating the roadmap of ubuntu. there are other forums, mailing lists, developer channels and irc spots for that.
<neonflx2> haha disobey, i like that term
<ActionParsnip> neonflx2: so the op didn't ban you for disagreeing with unity in any way
<neonflx2> feel like i'm a slave
<gogeta> neonflx2: lol unity is fail but venting abought is kinda old hat
<ActionParsnip> neonflx2: you agree to the terms when you join the channel, just stick to the simpe guides and you will be fine
<bhrandon> #ubuntu-offtopic was referred to me for off-topic discussion Neonflx2
<neonflx2> yes the op did not like my criticism of unity
<L3d> one time i did install restrickive extras and my resolution and everything went wrong ..
<ActionParsnip> neonflx2: you can feel like a slave if you want as long as you follow the rules of the channel, its quite simple
<crazytrane> venting about unity is so, like uh 11.04
<crazytrane> lol
<ActionParsnip> neonflx2: maybe but criticism is also offtopic here
<gogeta> neonflx2: yea it goes to the offtopic raging hear as i said is old news
<netninja> neonflx2: no one is this stupid in real life.  unity vents don't have any place here.  that's all there is to it.
<neonflx2> that is why mint is surpassing ubuntu, cause of the reluctant to acknowledge that unity is flaw
<ActionParsnip> neonflx2: all non-support stuff is perfectly welcommed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<netninja> neonflx2: and at the risk of feeding a troll, the obvious statement applies: if you don't like it here, go somewhere else.
<randomuser> does installing gnome-power-manager no longer provide a gnome-power-manager gui ?
<itscool> so back to the unity bar, if click and hold and drag sideways off the bar doesn't work, and i have installed ccsm. what are my options to get it to work so i can reorganize my icons?
<L3d> good or bad to install restrickive extras after catalyst and the likes ?
<neonflx2> not a troll im still using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> neonflx2: it's not at all, and if you think distrowatch is a good gauge, you are sadly mistaken
<neonflx2> just stating the facts
<KFP> ActionParsnip: Still stuck with "Kernel module nvidia missing". Any ideas?
<raven> ffmpeg where to find .ffpresets files? x264 presets (veryslow, ...) missing
<jsilva> Hi all, I want to install tinycorelinux inside ubuntu, but I can't find information about it. Any help?
<gogeta> jsilva: do you mean in a vm
<L3d> vainfo got u there too ?>
<neonflx2> peace
<gogeta> jsilva: tiny core is a distro
<ActionParsnip> KFP: what if you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<netninja> neonflx2: your opinions about GUI design are hardly facts.
<itscool> jsilva: install virtual box and then tiny core ontop of that
<jsilva> gogeta: No, in the same disk, using the same ubuntu partition
<gogeta> jsilva: that would explode your install
<ActionParsnip> neoark: if you don't like unity/gnome, you can always switch to xfce, lxde, kde or another DE. Gnome is not the only desktop
<netninja> itscool: are you logged in as a user, or as a guest?
<itscool> jsilva: or reduce the size of your ubu partition and install tiny core in dual boot into the remaining new space you opened up.
<L3d> sudo nano works ..
<Kimble> I'm struggling to turn off boot services. I have smbd, winbind and nmbd in my init.d folder. I no longer want them to run on boot. What's the best way to do this?
<itscool> netninja: as user.
<gogeta> jsilva: you can vm it or use a seprate partation but you can but 2 os on the same partation
<KFP> ActionParsnip: It then fails to restart X, saying "kernel module nvidia not found" and goes to terminal instead.
<gogeta> cant put
<ActionParsnip> KFP: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<jsilva> gogeta: it is possible, but I am trying to point a custom entry in grub2 and is not working
<gogeta> jsilva: even if you did the data would cruupt
<gogeta> jsilva: oh you mean a furgal install
<gogeta> jsilva: where tiny core is on a image file
<ActionParsnip> jsilva: install virtualbox-ose  then download and MD5 test the tinycore iso and use it to boot in a new virtual system
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: hes talking abought fugal install
<itscool> Kimble: you can make a backup folder in there and move them into there. and reboot, that should likely do the trick.
<jsilva> ActionParsnip: thanks but I don't want tinycore inside ubuntu, I want boot tinycore from ubuntu grub
<Kimble> itscool: i guess that's one way :)
<itscool> Kimble: problem is, tho, what depends on them. will the be satisfied and will your system hang because they aren't running?
<L3d> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. what do i do next to get gecko to install ?
<gogeta> jsilva: yea there grub script isnt very smart
<jsilva> gogeta: :/
<Kimble> itscool: I've disabled them manually while booted and nothing seems to complain, so hopefully things should be fine.
<L3d> im trying to update wine with the added url but i cnt get past that
<itscool> is there a unity config file that can be edited by hand to control the order of the icons?
<gogeta> jsilva: ever run puppy its nearly the same but a bit more loaded
<ActionParsnip> L3d: how did you add the wine ppa?
<gogeta> jsilva: with mutch smarter installers
<Kimble> Unless: I'm mounting a local cifs share usine fstab. Will uninstalling smbd, nmbd and winbind interfere with that?
<itscool> kimble: sounds like you got the preliminary data you need to proceed with a mv to a backup folder.
<L3d> copeyd in other sources
<ldiamond> I used to love Ubuntu, however, 11.10 has Unity only and I hate it. What are the alternatives? (I tried Xfce, but it's far less functional than Gnome was on Ubuntu... speaking of media keys on kb and some other basic functionality or bugs)
<ActionParsnip> L3d: did you use add-apt-repository ?
<ActionParsnip> L3d: or did you edit sources.list
<anadon> i'm trying to print off a giant image from my standard printer.  How do I do this?
<gogeta> ldiamond: xfce is abought as close as you can get
<L3d> last one in settins
<ActionParsnip> L3d: undo whatever you did, then in a terminal, run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<ActionParsnip> L3d: and you will have zero issues
<ldiamond> So no plans to have a gnome2-like UI in Ubuntu?
<gogeta> ldiamond: you can try mint with mate witch is a gnome 2 fork onto gtk3 but is still very early
<L3d> giggity
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: you can use xfce, looks and smells like gnome2
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip, I tried Xubuntu and it's a sub-par distro
<gogeta> ldiamond: most ditros to me are sub par these days
<crazytrane> ditto
<jsilva> gogeta: is there a way to test grub2 files without rebooting?
<gogeta> ldiamond: linux is so busy trying to change they forget it wasent broken
<L3d> do i need third party developers repository and launchpad/rexbron?
<ldiamond> gogeta, what distro do you use then?
<gogeta> ldiamond: arch
<itscool> jsilva: found this, long read, but describe what you want to do with tiny core. >>> http://gr8idea.info/os/tutorials/tiny-core/install.html
<ldiamond> subpar as well?
<gogeta> ldiamond: arch comes with a base kernel and a package manager
<L3d> dont know where thay came from ,i think ubuntu games is supposed to be there
<gogeta> ldiamond: you build it yourself
<ldiamond> ugh, I don't have time for that
<anadon> i'm trying to print off a giant image from my standard printer.  How do I do this?
<gogeta> ldiamond: its very well documented if you can read and type ts easy
<ldiamond> I used to run ubuntu 10.04. It was functional
<itscool> ldiamond: you can also install gnome-desktop and that will give you a gnome2-like interface. i've got installed on mine.
<ldiamond> in 11.10 isn't gnome-desktop giving you Unity?
<L3d> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is this normaly in the other sources list ?
<ldiamond> are you referring to gnome-panel package?
<itscool> ldiamond: no
<gogeta> ldiamond: lets hope when mate gets a bit less buggy ubuntu picks it up
<gogeta> ldiamond: so we all get the gnome 2 ui back
<L3d> Third party developers repository
<itscool> ldiamond: look at the description in synaptic for the entry 'gnome-desktop', you'll drool again.
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: its the same distro, just a different set of default apps, the underlying mechanics are 00% identical
<ActionParsnip> 100%
<gogeta> ldiamond: i think there is a ppa for mate for ubuntu
<gogeta> ldiamond: note its still very early most thing probly whont work
<netninja> will ubuntu run without a swapdisk?
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip,  what distro are you refering to?
<tofa> Hi I would like to update from ubuntu 10.04 32 bit to any release after and including 10.04 that is 64 bit, which my processor supports. I have a dual boot system. Is there anyway to do this from within ubuntu and thereby not disturb the dual boot?
<Hilikus> does anyone know a way to update pulseaudio to 1.1? i can't find a ppa or anything for 11.10
<ActionParsnip> netninja: yes
<L3d> ActionParsnip what is normaly in the other sources list btw ?
<gogeta> netninja: yes swap is kinda pointless on systems with alot of ram
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: xubuntu, its the same ubuntu, just uses xfce4 as the de instead of gnome
<netninja> ActionParsnip: I think my suspend/hibernate issues are because I have no swapdisk, even though I attempted to install one.  How can I get the system to recognize the swap disk?
<OerHeks> Hilikus, build it yourself ?
<ActionParsnip> L3d: the default repos
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip, yes, but the default apps don't work well.
<Hilikus> OerHeks: there's too many dependencies
<ActionParsnip> netninja: you will need swap for hibernate
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: you can install gnome apps in xubuntu and they will run
<netninja> ActionParsnip: so how do I get it to recognize?
<L3d> can i get a picie ?
<gogeta> ldiamond: you can install the aps you like after and remove the ones you dont
<L3d> ill look a picture up on google
<ldiamond> gogeta, one being gnome :p. At least it would handle the media keyboard
<ActionParsnip> netninja: recognise what, the swap?
<netninja> yes
<raven> how to control cpu frequency by cmd
<gogeta> ldiamond: one of the reasion i whent to arch to install the apps i whanted
<netninja> ActionParsnip: am I to add the swapspace in fstab?
<ActionParsnip> netninja: you should have on
<ActionParsnip> *one
<netninja> I have a swapspace; it's not in use when I "mount" or "df -h"
<L3d> no "other sources " is normaly on than i gues ?
<gogeta> ldiamond: wg i whant xfce4 with pidgin firefox and mplayer
<gogeta> eg
<netninja> so, my question stands: how do I get the system to recognize the swapspace?
<L3d> no getdeb.net gmaes
<gogeta> ldiamond: so only those apps are installed
<StepNjump> DarwinSurvivor sorry for not getting back to you. I was away. I just read what you wrote. Thank you.
<L3d> for games ?
<ActionParsnip> netninja: do you have it defined in /etc/fstab
<netninja> ActionParsnip: hence my question, "do I make sure it's added in /etc/fstab?" :P
 * netninja checks
<ActionParsnip> L3d: you can add the getdeb ppa with the deb on their site
<ActionParsnip> netninja: the default install will have made one and added it in fstab
<ActionParsnip> netninja: I am not aware of how you installed so cannot say for sure how YOUR setup is
<L3d> im not shure how amny links were made with wine ...
<OerHeks> netninja, swap not in use means ready, but not in use yet.
<ActionParsnip> L3d: after you add the deb, run:  sudo apt-get update    and the site will work as needed
<netninja> ActionParsnip: I have a line in fstab which says "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0"
<netninja> OerHeks: I have no idea what that means
<ActionParsnip> netninja: oh you used encryptfs?
<netninja> OerHeks: oh, I getcha
<anadon> i'm trying to print off a giant image from my standard printer.  How do I do this?
<netninja> ActionParsnip: perhaps?  Not sure what that is
<netninja> how about, what's the easiest way to get just a basic, nonencrpyted, non complicated swapspace so I can hibernate?
<netninja> I have a 9gig partition ready for swap
<L3d> ok i get it a litle ,hoping it will overwrite whaevr it did first ..
<ActionParsnip> netninja: its a secure file system, you manually choose it at install time, it's not default
<netninja> I didn't know swap could be so complicated
<HQRaja> Know of any IRC client for Ubuntu that's as close to mIRC on Windows as it gets?
<netninja> ActionParsnip: the only secure thing I picked was for my /home directory, not for this swap thing; regardless, I seem to have it on, so how might I fix my fugup? :/
<ring2> HQRaja, xchat
<L3d> so thaty did change after all heh
<HQRaja> ring2: Using it right now but kinda feel some lack
<ring2> HQRaja, lack of what?
<ActionParsnip> netninja: if you encrypt it, then it can be a bit more complex
<HQRaja> ring2: Like the dead-simple alias/popups/scripting of mIRC for starters
<OerHeks> netninja, no swap on an encrypted filesystem is a security measure. you don't want a burglar recreate your data.
<ActionParsnip> netninja: maybe you need to run:  sudo swapon /dev/partitionname
 * netninja checks, and thanks :)
<HQRaja> But perhaps that's because I haven't really explored all the options of XChat yet?
<netninja> I'd really like it to not be encrypted, the swapfile... I could care less.
<itscool> netninja: sudo swapon -s
<L3d> righto connecting :)
<itscool> netninja: if that returns a result table your swap is active
<ActionParsnip> netninja: encryptfs causes too many headaches imho
<sp4z> anyone got bf2 working in ubuntu?
<netninja> Parsnip: I only meant to encrypt my home directory
<ActionParsnip> sp4z: what is bf2?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: all enc couses to many headackes lol
<sp4z> battlefield 2
<netninja> Parsnip: swapon: /dev/sda6: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<L3d> ehh ehats this Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/rexbron/bugfixes/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | sp4z
<ubottu> sp4z: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<HQRaja> BTW speaking of swap...does one need swap with 4GB RAM, when one never even utilizes 3GB out of that?
<ztag100> does wine really work well?
<sp4z> already checked there - punkbuster doesn't work. wondering if anyone has it working via VM or something
<gogeta> ztag100: when it fells like it
<itscool> netninja: run less /etc/fstab and see if you even  have a swap partition
<stinkfist> hi guys so
<ztag100> gogeta thats what I heard
<stinkfist> pinging is not working
<ztag100> It works when it likes to
<ActionParsnip> sp4z: it will perform badly in a VM
<gogeta> sp4z: yes most anticheat does not work on wine being there pretty mutch rootkits
<CaptAnon> How do I choose the right display in terminal?
<netninja> itscool: I do, posted earlier, lemme do it again
<stinkfist> can anyone help me with my wireless setup?
<ActionParsnip> stinkfist: details please
<ztag100> hmm... how big do you guys think the stickers at the bottom of a computer are?
<L3d> ill remove those lines first right ?
<ActionParsnip> CaptAnon: right display in what sense?
<netninja> itscool: /dev/mapper/cryptswap none swap sw 0 0
<itscool> stinkfist: use mtr, it's better than ping in many regards.
<netninja> itscool et. al: but I didn't intend for it to be encrypted
<sp4z> actionparsnip, gogeta: so pretty much have to run windows for it then?
<raven> how to control cpu frequency by cmd
<ztag100> I want to make one with the ubuntu logo instead
<netninja> if I just remount it as /dev/sda6, would I be able to use it unencrypted?
<CaptAnon> When im in Ctrl Alt F3
<stinkfist> actionparsnip I downloaded the drivers wireless for my laptop
<ActionParsnip> L3d: the ppa only supports natty, I suggest you remove it
<gogeta> ztag100: wine had a relly nice relese for a wile but has sence gone downhill
<stinkfist> it shows in my taskbard that im connected
<CaptAnon> I want to open a program I need to choose a screen or something?
<stinkfist> but when i open firefox it doesnt load pages
<ActionParsnip> sp4z: yep, blame the devs for not suporting linux
<ztag100> hmm.. good to know
<ActionParsnip> stinkfist: which wifi chip?
<stinkfist> Broadcomp
<ActionParsnip> stinkfist: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<itscool> netninja: remove that entry and then check your partition setup and see if you still have a partition set aside for swap. then if you do, turn it into swap with 'mkswap <device' and then issue the command 'swapon' to active it.
<gogeta> sp4z: yea and anything dx11 will need windows anyways wines fails hard at dc11
<gogeta> dx11
<stinkfist> ill try
<ActionParsnip> stinkfist: there is a native broadcom driver, you don't need anything manually downloading from the web
<itscool> netninja: also, maybe you should update that entry to point to the swap partition itself.
<CaptAnon> the terminal says "cannot open display"
<stinkfist> it says network is unreachable
<ActionParsnip> CaptAnon: is it a GUI app?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: anticheat is like a rootkit wine can never work with them kernel level hacks
<klj613> how can i make any files uploaded by a specific user automatically have ownership theuser:www-data ? i asked this earlier not sure if it had any responses
<CaptAnon> I think so.
<netninja> itscool: I just edited fstab to be "/dev/sda6 none swap sw 0 0" and I'm hoping this would work; does that seem right?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: sure but a native app will work well
<netninja> itscool: assuming I'm right that sda6 is swap, which it is? :)
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | stinkfist
<ubottu> stinkfist: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sp4z> gogeta, bf2 is dx9c
<itscool> netninja: yeah that sounds great, now do swapon and then swapon -s to see if you succeeded.
<stinkfist> im using ubuntu 10.04 i downloaded the drivers from the software center. Also I cant ping 8.8.8.8
<stinkfist> thank you ubottu
<L3d> ok i added this line yeah another one ,sudo apt-add-repository ppa:rexbron/bugfixes .. gues thats all
<ActionParsnip> stinkfist: can you ping the internal IP of your router?
<gogeta> sp4z: it will run but punkbuster will not
<itscool> stinkfist: are you using the same box to talk on irc with us?
<netninja> itscool: rebooting
<determinology> i neeed help on getting ubuntu R8168 driver
<sp4z> yeah ok thanks
<L3d> dont know why but vaapi demanded it
<itscool> netninja: you didn't really have to do that. :)
<stinkfist> erm Actionparsnip how can i find my internal ip. is it the local loop address?
<raven> how to control cpu frequency by cmd
<stinkfist> itscool no you see my internet works fine with ethernet
<stinkfist> when i disconnect ethernet my wireless isnt working
<ActionParsnip> stinkfist: no, it's the IP of the config page of the router, most home grade routers use 192.168.0.1
<itscool> stinkfist: oh ok. is your broadcom usb or pci or internal?
<CaptAnon> display=1 or somthing like it I think?
<stinkfist> alright i found it using show ip im going to try to ping it :) brb
<gogeta> itscool: brodcom shoudl work out of the box
<gogeta> should
<itscool> gogeta: not always, i've found that with ubu i have had to reinstall it on many occasions
<netninja> itscool: well, "swapon" and then "swapon -s" didn't work; "swapon" by itself demanded arguments, so I figured restarting was best
<itscool> netninja: i should have mentioned to sudo it
<gogeta> itscool: my old pcima on my c610 dell works out of the box
<stinkfist> um its says network is unreachable when i try to ping my home grade routers
<netninja> itscool: I did :)
<netninja> itscool: well, now there is *no* swapfile
<itscool> gogeta: depends on which broadcom it is then i reckon.
<itscool> netninja: is the partition you told it, was it formatted as swap?
<itscool> netninja: it must be a dedicated partition. can't be shared with something else.
<itscool> do sudo mkswap <device>
<netninja> itscool: it was once formatted for swap, I'll format it again, and yes, it's a 9gig all by itself (I have 8gb ram, so I went 9gb swapfile for hibernate)
 * netninja formats
<itscool> netninja: ie>> mkswap /dev/sda3
<gogeta> netninja: lol 9gb swap
<gogeta> netninja: hibernate does not use swap btw
<netninja> gogets: I have 8gb ram; larger than ram is required for swap for hibernate.  why are you lulzing?
<netninja> gogets: I and Parsnip think differently
<itscool> netninja: dear god man. I hibernate with a 4gb swap and loads of spare room left over. what you are you hibernating?
<tofa> Hi, I need to update from ubuntu 10.04 32 bit to a 64 bit ubuntu OS is there someway of doing this from within ubuntu?
<netninja> itscool: do yu understand what hibernate does?
<gogeta> itscool: i hibernate with 1gb swap
<gogeta> itscool: my system has 8gb ram
<itscool> netninja: yes i do
<itscool> netninja: i know the difference between it and sleeping as well
<netninja> oh neat.  that's great.
<netninja> so do I
 * itscool leaps for joy!
<stinkfist> itscool my broadcom is internal. i think. it came with my laptop.
<netninja> so "what I'm hibernating" isn't really a valid question, then, is it?
<keithzg> tofa: not so easily, but as long as you keep a separate /home partition (or at least back it up) it shouldn't be too hard to just reinstall but have everything act like nothing much happened ;)
<netninja> since it writes RAM to disk?
<stinkfist> also Actionparsnip i cant ping my home grade routers
<netninja> so, what's being hibernated will change every time...
<gogeta> netninja: hibernate is a snapshot of the whole running prosses and sent to disk
<L3d> its wierd i have extras and 3rd  pary but its all updates :)
<tofa> keithzg: So how would I do that?
<gogeta> netninja: maybe your thinking sleep thats to ram
<netninja> gogets: yes, you're right, so... what does that have to do with "what are you hibernating?"
<itscool> netninja: it is because i'm curious as to what you have that comprises 9gb of state that needs saving so your can turn your machine off, ship it to jupiter station 2 and restart it later after the red dwarf docks with port authority there. :) dude. I am a cat.
 * netninja bangs head off desk
<netninja> I know what sleep is
<netninja> I didn't say it writes to ram
<netninja> I said it writes ram to disk
<L3d> the update works from the console cool ,thnx actionman :D
<L3d> lol
<gogeta> netninja: yea but not in the fasion you think
<netninja> gogets: the only thing I'm not aware of is *where* it writes to disk (swap vs fs), which really, I don't care.
<L3d> some real action ..
<gogeta> netninja: just whats running
<gogeta> netninja: it goes directly into the fs
<netninja> gogeta: I don't care what fashion it writes, I'd like it to work again; it stopped working when I upgraded my ram from 2gb to 8gb, and apparently my swap got fucked up as well.
<netninja> I'm less concerned with the specifics of something indirectly related to the actual problem, as I am to fixing the problem.
<gogeta> netninja: oh its broken?
<L3d> laters pps and thnx for the help ,cant wait for the new version ,gona try buying it with a mag
<netninja> so getting hung up on where it writes to, I don't really care as much about as fixing the fact that it just *does* *not* *hibernate*
<toxed> why dosent banshee close on xfce wen exited upon ?
<gogeta> netninja: hibernate can be quite large in some cases
<L3d> do i need ubuntu server for my dual xeon server hpx4000
<itscool> netninja: easiest thing to do is back up the home partition, and create an install file from your synaptic. reload your ubu of choice. drop in your home partition during install and reload from  your synaptic file aftewards. but you won't discover anything that way.
<gogeta> netninja: maybe to big and you run out of fs space
<CaptAnon> Can anyone help me open a program in terminal Can not open display
<netninja> gogeta: well, I have 40gb available on the fs, with just 8gig of stuff on the disk, an 8gig swap (which is now disabled), and 8gig of ram
<gogeta> netninja: humm
<netninja> so unless 8gig of ram plus 8gig of files running very few system files takes up more than 40gb, that's not the issue, I'm afraid
<e75> how can i change the device for sound output from the cli?
<netninja> yeah, humm :(
<L3d> how does ubuntu server work ,is it bette for my server hpx4000 ?
<netninja> again, this all works fine until I upgraded to 8gb of ram from 2; ram checked out fine
<L3d> faster than/
<itscool> L3d: are you using your machine for file serving or as a workstation or as a gaming platform?
<L3d> moslty games but i dl allot and make some funky music ehh
<L3d> damn my spellngs bad ..
<L3d> jsut think there are diff drivers like windows :s
<Artemis3> netninja, did you do memtest after installing the ram?
<netninja> yes
<itscool> L3d: then you don't want 'server' that for things like file serving, apache and other stuff of an enterprise network nature. stick with the standard ubuntu for gaming.
<Artemis3> netninja, you let a whole pass go perfectly?
<netninja> Artemis3: just a few hours ago as well
<netninja> Artemis3: yes, took almost 3 hours
<itscool> L3d: no, but if you are having driver issues please let us know as we might be able to help you solve the problems. :)
<L3d> dont wana begin talking about windows here hehe
<Artemis3> netninja, actually i have 8g of ram and no swap so that shouldn't be a problem
<itscool> L3d: oh, so you are finally fed up with bg trying to get you ready w8 and now you want to go Ubuntu? Yeah just do the standard desktop edition. you'll be fine.
<L3d> well im doingthat survay thing with the upd manager ,and i like this cjat altho it is very busy :p
<netninja> woah, crazy! - since blowing up my swap just a minute ago, now Hibernate isn't even an option any more
<itscool> don't bother with 64bit support, it's still weak. unless someone here says otherwise.
<Artemis3> netninja, ok, if you want to hibernate, as opposed to suspend, your swap must be a little bigger than your ram
<L3d> aargh chat
<lhasa> personally i just turn off the monitor :|
<L3d> im on 32 with one or 2 64 pci sluts
<somsip> itscool: otherwise
<itscool> L3d: well there you go, someone says otherwise.
<OerHeks> itscool next release will be 64 bit recommended
<netninja> Artemis3: yes, I'm aware of that, and yet, people in this forum keep saying that and then the opposite of that; I've always believed that was true
<somsip> itscool: :)
<netninja> Artemis3: however, there are plenty of people in this channel that say this is not true with apparent self-examples :(
<itscool> somsip: OerHeks: you guys saying the flash issue with 64 bit has been resolved?
<Artemis3> netninja, you swap should something like 8,1g, or perhaps 8,01g
<OerHeks> Artemis3 is right, swap needs to be bigger than ram to store more pointers
<L3d> know what i like ,no more bad driver updates and the likes with this xfx card weeee
<L3d> seesya
<somsip> itscool: just connected here and it worked
<somsip> itscool: gah...http://www.wechoosethemoon.org/
<OerHeks> itscool, no, 64 bit will be recommended, not about flash at all.
<netninja> Artemis3: I'm formatting it for swap now at 9gb.
<L3d> otherwise
<Artemis3> netninja, should do.
<OerHeks> flash is dying anyway
<yogu> why?
<itscool> somsip: OerHeks: I'll keep that in mind when i build my next beastie as my last beastie died 3 days ago and now i'm using this old sempron frankie.
<L3d> went to the movie apollo 18 a day before my birth day ,wen it came out =)
<quixotedon> why can't we use novell moonlight on the latest version of firefox??
<somsip> itscool: isn't there a thing about Semprons not being great with 64bit OS, or did I fream it...
<L3d> my resolution is so high ,i need a break too lolz
<somsip> *dream
<xangua> quixotedon: http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/ you can from there
<L3d> google is in everything with its statistics ,how come ?
<L3d> do i have a google lso ?
<L3d> so its like some streaming thing ?
<L3d> i lost it all with the changes in winamp except somafm.com
<quixotedon> xangua: thanks a bunch
<the_truth> hello
<OerHeks> i thought winamp is for windows, L3d
<the_truth> does anyone have a reccomendation for anti-virus?
<the_truth> or some type of security?
<xangua> !antivirus | the_truth
<ubottu> the_truth: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<OerHeks> iptables will be enough the_truth
<L3d> weeknie
<the_truth> thanx for the help
<netninja> weird - the swap partition needs to be formatted, isn't loaded as swap right now, but I can't format it since something has a lock on it.  I'm booting into livecd to format the partition and fstab is already updated to reflect the swap on startup
<the_truth> is there any way to recover files after a reformatting?
<itscool> the_truth: in linux you can use photorec from another linux like a live cd, and on windows there are loads of options.
<the_truth> the files were on a previous ubuntu
<itscool> the_truth: meaning, you are on the new ubuntu which was installed ontop of the old ubuntu?
<ilearnz> Hello
<nomad> ls
<HQRaja> rm
<the_truth> i had made a copy of the partition and it got erased
<L3d_> meh
<ilearnz> any1 know how to fix microphones(built in) i thinking drivers arent here or w.e i not sure
<L3d_> so can i watch cartoon network and adult swim on this ?
<itscool> the_truth: did you write anything to the erased partition yet?
<the_truth> well ubuntu now is the whole hdd
<itscool> ilearnz: under sound preferences. is the mic unmuted? if so, in terminal try 'alsamixer' to unmute the mic.
<MoeJoebloe> Hey guy's saw this spammed earlier what the heck is it? http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<HQRaja> So you have already installed the OS on the partition after erasing it?
<itscool> the_truth: how long has it been
<the_truth> days
<the_truth> 3
<itscool> ugh, you are looking at a long time like maybe 5 days if you stop right now and use another method of accessing the system to recover the files just recover 90% chance of gibberish.
<OerHeks> please don'y spam MoeJoebloe nice try though
<the_truth> how would i recover any of it?
<itscool> on linux like say from another linux system with drive mounted into it you could do it with 'photorec'
<jtokarchuk> someone lose a drive?
<the_truth> where can i get that?
<jtreminio> Hello - how do I unmap CTRL + Q to close the current application?
<itscool> or you could put the drive into a windows machine and use runtime.org's recovery software on it.
<the_truth> I  lost a partition by re-installing ubuntu
<jtokarchuk> jtreminio, open dash, run keyboard, change it in shortcut
<jtokarchuk> s
<jtreminio> jtokarchuk, attempting to remap ALT + Q in that gui closes the gui.
<jtokarchuk> jtreminio, ironic, eh
<quixotedon> xangua: moonlight could not be installed because it's not compatible with firefox 8.0
<SultansElephant> partioning is for nerds
<quixotedon> xangua: this is what i've been experiencing actually :)
<SultansElephant> wipe it babby
<itscool> the_truth: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<cane99> Need to extended a network from a drop that goes back to my switch, issue is they had a pair of wireless device devices what were super old that was extending it.
<cane99> I'd like put one wireless router and patch it to the drop and plug the another 50yrds aways that extends the network.
<the_truth> jtokarchuk I lost all my data after re-installing Ubuntu and would like to know how to recover them
<jtokarchuk> the_truth: how important was this data
<itscool> the_truth: from terminal do> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<itscool> the_truth: then follow instructions from that website.
<funnyfingers> any plans for Ubunto to use systemd?
<the_truth> jtokarchuk on a scale of 1-10 a 8.5
<jtokarchuk> if it's that important, you should probably send it for recovery. Using it right now is burying your files deeper.
<AdminSetup> Hi...I want an application to run continuously....Though it crashes I want it to restart...Any idea to what to do ?
<the_truth> i also believe that the root user security loop hole was taken advantage of too
<the_truth> how can i be sure it wasnt?
<xxiao> anyone used fcoe-utils under ubuntu?
<crazytrane> AdminSetup, check out monit
<the_truth> i also believe that the root user security loop hole was taken advantage of too
<zZGz_> wait what
<xxiao> the fcoe initiator on 11.10 is not working at all
<AdminSetup> crazytrane : What is it ????
<funnyfingers> AdminSetup - you can have a cron job that reads the PID file and then checks for that pid.  Also it could just run the init.d script for the status and react accordingly.
<netninja> ok, how can I get rid of "cryptsetup"?
<netninja> I don't want that on my laptop, it's causing way too many problems
<jonathon_> Strange flash issue. 10.04, Chrome and Chromium will not play embedded flash videos (on Facebook specifically.) Reads "need update." Will play videos on youtube. Everything works in Firefox.
<crazytrane> AdminSetup: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/11/monit-install-config/
<AdminSetup> <crazytrane> Thanks... ;)
<crazytrane> no prob, monit is pretty sweet
<the_truth> How do i get photorec to run?
<cane99> Need to extend my network in a warehouse. I have a drop in the middle of the warehouse but not one 50yrds away.
<matin> hello
<cane99> Someone had some very old AP's but now they aren't working
<the_truth> How do I get photorec to run i cant get it too run
<bowecho> the_truth:  I would recommend reading this link off of their site: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<cane99> anyone setup wireless bridge in here?
<bowecho> It will walk you through it step by step
<matin> does anyone know how to set up svn on ubuntu 10.04?
<matin> I'm having some troubles, if someone could help me
<the_truth> I cant get it too run it says cannot find dile
<the_truth> file
<the_truth> Ubuntu is linux correct? Not OSx
<mazda01> the_truth, ah, yes
<beatbreaker> the_truth, lol
<the_truth> is there any reason I wouldnt be able to access or add to my base file system?
<beatbreaker> the_truth, what do you mean? on boot?
<the_truth> im new to this im sorry but i need help and dont care if i look like a noob
<beatbreaker> the_truth, please explain the full problem
<the_truth> i mean from click n drag too the file system
<aeon-ltd> the_truth: because you don't have permission to if it's outside your /home
<aeon-ltd> the_truth: for example the stuff in /etc /usr
<beatbreaker> so you're in ubuntu, and you click and drag a folder form the desktop to somewhere else, and it doesn't copy?
<matin> so does anyone know how to set up subversion?
<the_truth> The whole problem is im trying to recover files from my previous version of ubuntu and Im goin crazy tryin ta figure it out
<mazda01> the_truth, ubuntu runs on the linux kernel where as OSX runs on XNU which has with much of BSD's code in the kernel
<beatbreaker> matin, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=setup+subversion
<matin> funny
<aeon-ltd> matin: try #svn
<matin> i meant that i need help
<mazda01> the_truth, check out a live cd like system rescue which has dd_rescue on it. very cool stuff
<the_truth> photorec system rescue ahhhh how do i do all this?
<mazda01> the_truth, i personally have a 16GB usb stick which has multi-boot on it which allows me to boot into ubuntu, system rescue, amongst other things. it's great for data recovery
<mazda01> the_truth, just many many others before you learned how to do it. Use google and start reading.
<the_truth> I have been.... *sigh F(_)[K
<Flannel> the_truth: Please mind the language, thanks.
<the_truth> my bad frustrated!
<mazda01> the_truth, ok, take a deep breath. LOL  I will link you to a great tutorial. let me find it.
<Flannel> !undelete | the_truth
<ubottu> the_truth: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<StepNjump> Does anyone know how to connect to this server here through weechat-curses?
<SultansElephant> i think the_truth should get credit for his ascii like filters
<matin> ok so no one is responding on #svn
<mazda01> SultansElephant, i agree. LOL
<Flannel> the_truth: Except don't put a lot of faith in those working.  But it is theoretically possible.  First thing you need to do is ABSOLUTELY STOP using the drive in question.
<Flannel> beatbreaker: LMGTFY is not acceptable in this channel.
<mazda01> the_truth, YEAP, listen to funnel for sure! stop accessing the disk completely
<Flannel> matin: What are you having trouble with?
<matin> permissions
<matin> & well setting it up
<matin> haha
<the_truth> Thanx... N thats this drive could i clear the part that the partition was on?
<matin> Flannel: i followed tutorials
<matin> and it still wasn't working
<Flannel> matin: Are you following a guide?  Are you trying to set up a server? just to use it as a client?
<beatbreaker> Flannel, sorry
<matin> I'm setting up a server
<mazda01> the_truth, you will want to use system rescue to create an "image" of the drive, then you will fiddle with that to see what data you can recover. this way , you aren't accessing the disk BUT only that one time to create an image with dd_rescue
<Flannel> matin: Alright, which tutorial? just so I know what steps they're having you go through
<mazda01> the_truth, go to the other channel, much easier to help ya
<stepnjump2> ok, nevermind... I found it
<stepnjump2> This is a test
<stepnjump2> Anybody familiar with weechat
<matin> Flannel, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-subversion-with-web-access-on-ubuntu/
<aeon-ltd> StepNjump: they are in #weechat :)
<netninja> can anyone help me uninstall cryptsetup?  I apparently installed it by accident and I feel like it's causing all kinds of problems
<J101> Does anyone know how to move the window controls to the right side instead of the left. I think I'm in Gnome panel, but Unity is still installed because everythig broke and I had to reinstall when I tried removing it
<J101> the close button, etc
<giiker> anyone knows how to transfer file from a Mac to ubuntu?
<Flannel> matin: Alright.  In general howtogeek is a horrible place for accurate tutorials (for Debian based systems, they tend to do things the RPM based way), but this one looks pretty accurate (mostly because its straightforward).  What steps are you having trouble with? or just "get to end, stuff don't work"?
<netninja> giiker: can you mount the machd on the local machine?
<matin> haha ok Flannel
<netninja> giiker: if they're seperate machines and you just need to move some files, use dropbox :)
<matin> well now i just tried to import, svn import /home/fouad/public_html file:///triumph
<giiker> I tried the T mode, but apparently I need somepackages to read the MAC filesystem
<matin> svn server is triumph on root
<matin> when i try to import
<giiker> matin: the file I need is 6 GB
<matin> svn: Can't open file '/triumph/db/fs-type': Permission denied
<netninja> giiker: you can mount easily a linuxfs on the mac, and transfer it that way
<netninja> (I'm assuming they're networked?)
<Flannel> matin: Alright.  That makes sense, now that I take a second look at that tutorial.  Let me ask, is your intent to do this via apache? (http(s):// links) or do you not care what protocol?  Do you want/need the apache browsing ability?
<matin> this is my first time using subversion
<giiker> netninja: you mean with nfs maybe?
<matin> my objective is to subversion my website
<netninja> giiker: what is your linux filesystem?
<netninja> giiker: and are both machines networked, as in, visible to each other on the network?
<giiker> netninja: ext4
<Flannel> matin: Right.  So, you're already running apache on this machine (or don't mind running it if you're not already)?
<matin> yeah
<matin> it's ubuntu 10.04
<netninja> giiker: http://okomestudio.net/biboroku/?p=1429
<netninja> giiker: try that
<giiker> netninja: I can netwrok them together
<Flannel> matin: Alright, just a couple more questions.  Do you intend for this to be local-LAN only? or visible from the outside world?
<matin> outside world
<matin> i have that set up
<matin> http://playtriumph.tk/
<Flannel> matin: over http or https or both?
<giiker> netninja: reading it now, thanks!!
<matin> i have no idea
<matin> if you could please explain the purpose of hem
<matin> them
<matin> i understand https is secure
<Hilarie> what would cause uptime to show high numbers while top doesn't show anything is using much cpu?
<Flannel> matin: Well, currently you're serving stuff over http but not https.  The only thing about this with regard to your svn is it means your passwords would be transmitted in plaintext.
<matin> meh, nothing too important
<matin> ill just stick with http for now
<Flannel> matin: I suggest you make sure to use a different svn password than your regular user account password.  Just be congizant of it :)
<matin> lol
<tr3es> How do I change the size for the top bar in Ubuntu 11.10?
<Flannel> matin: So, lets make this work.  From that tutorial, I think you have a /svn directory, is this true?
<matin> YEAH
<matin> oops
<matin> yeah*
<netninja> wow
<Flannel> matin: Alright, lets go ahead and delete that.  We have to re-create the repository anyway, so the least we can do is do it in a non-obnoxious location.
<matin> sure
<netninja> no matter what I do, I cannot seem to salvage this ubuntu install to get it to hibernate, suspend, or use a swapfile
<matin> I'm also new to linux
<matin> …so how do i do that?
 * netninja contemplates reformatting/reinstalling
<Flannel> matin: I'll come back to that, give me a sec.
<matin> sure
<Flannel> matin: Do you have /var on a separate (large) partition, because you're expecting to put a lot of stuff in /var/www? or do we just have one partition with everything on it?
<matin> well
<matin> i moved html directory from /var/www
<matin> to /home/fouad/public_html
<Flannel> matin: ... why did you do that?
<matin> idk
<tr3es> How do I change the size for the top bar in Ubuntu 11.10? Anyone?
<netninja> matin: are you planning on using this system with a lot of other people, or just yourself?
<matin> sorry tries, i don't use ubuntu
<matin> netninja, by myself
<Flannel> matin: No worries, everyone is new at some point :)
<netninja> matin: was there a need to move this directory?
<matin> netninja, nope :)
<matin> seemed like a good idea
<Flannel> matin: Alright.  I'm not going to deal with that at the moment, but go ahead and pastebin the output of `df -h` (pastebin is http://planet.ubuntu.com/, you paste output, hit 'submit' then give the url here for us to look at)
<netninja> matin: and what are you trying to do exactly?  like, what are you using the /var/www/html or /home/you/whatever directory for, just your apache, right?
<Flannel> matin: Er, sorry. paste.ubuntu.com
<matin> netninja yeah
<matin> and it's working
<matin> http://playtriumph.tk
<matin> Flannel, any directory?
<netninja> matin: sorry, I guess I"m confused as to your specific problem?
<Flannel> matin: just `df -h`
<Flannel> netninja: Setting up subversion server.
<matin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761225/
<matin> netninja, I'm trying to set up an svn
<matin> i guess this is one of the drawbacks of learning coding on webhosts
<Flannel> matin: Alright, so we've just got everything in /, which is fine.  We're still going to put /svn in /var though, because that's where it belongs.  (There is no standard here, other than /var for variable sized data)
<netninja> matin: you're setting up svn into your html directory for your website?
 * netninja shuts up, Flannel obviously has this one :)
<matin> lol
<matin> ok so how do i move it
<matin> just svnadmin?
<Flannel> matin: Personally, I made a /var/devel/ which I then put /svn/ and other things in, but you're free to just create it in /var/svn/
<matin> i cd'd into var
<matin> then i just do svnadmin create /svn?
<Flannel> matin: No, we're not moving, we're going to delete the old one: `sudo rm -r /svn` (Be very careful with that, you don't want a space in between '/' and 'svn')
<Flannel> matin: No
<matin> alright deleted
<matin> lol yeah deleting / would be pretty bad
<Resistance> Flannel:  PM for a sec?
<Flannel> Resistance: Always.
<Flannel> matin: Alright, now go ahead and make a svn folder, sudo mkdir /var/svn/ if you want it in /var/svn/ (for example, mine is /var/devel/svn/)
<matin> alright
<matin> i just stuck with /var/svn
<SachinDey> I installed Ocelot yesterday and i don't see the GRUB before it startup, Grub   did install
<Flannel> matin: That's fine.  Ok.  So, in our head we realize we have to update the apache config to point there, which we'll do in a minute.  Right now, I need to ask: Is this going to be your only svn repository? or do you think you'll have an immediate need for more than one?
<Resistance> SachinDey:  if there's no other OSes, you wont see grub usually
<matin> nope
<ActionParsnip> SachinDey: if you hold shift at boot, do you see grub then?
<matin> only this one
<Flannel> matin: We can add more later, of course, so you're not really locked in, but we can do it for "1" now or for "many" now (with a little bit more work)
<Flannel> matin: Alright, good.
<Flannel> matin: Alright, I'd normally say we're ready to create it, but before, I feel compelled to ask: did you change the default user/group that apache runs as?
<matin> ...
<matin> is there a way to check?
<Flannel> matin: this would consist of replacing `www-data` with $something-else in your apache config.
<matin> i feel as if a tutorial told me to
<Flannel> matin: This is why I asked :)  Also, did I mention howtogeek is a rotten place for tutorials yet? :)
<matin> haha
<SachinDey> I see it now, thanks ActionParship
<SachinDey> Its just a solo linux machine, Resistance
<Flannel> matin: If you didn't change anything, /etc/apache2/envvars would list it, BUT since you may have hardcoded it, we'll need to probably check /etc/apache2/apache2.conf.  So, the command to do that:
<matin> nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<Flannel> matin: Nah, we'll use grep, it's easier!
<matin> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> SachinDey: if its only Ubuntu then Grub won't show as there isn't really much need, you can use the shift trick if you need recovery mode or an older kernel to boot
<matin> so just sudo grep /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Flannel> matin: Let me pause this, because this is a teaching moment.
<matin> sure
<Flannel> matin: So, `sudo` is only used when you need elevated permissions.  MOST (not all, but probably 99%) config files are world readable, so there's no reason to sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf (unless you intend to change something) or sudo grep /etc/whatever
<matin> oh
<SachinDey> One of the good thing about Ocelot is, the 10 seconds start up
<Flannel> matin: Its not the end of the world, most of the time sudo X will work just fine, but it can cause problems, and certainly can lead to accidental changes :)
<matin> ah ok
<Flannel> matin: anyway, the command you can pastebin the output to is: grep User /etc/apache2/apache2.conf && grep Group /etc/apache2/apache2.conf && grep www-data /etc/apache2/envvars
<matin> thank you
<Flannel> matin: All on one line (command1 && command2 && command3 means 'do command1, then if it has no errors, do command2, and the same with command3)
<matin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761237/
<bowikaxu_> hello, anyone who can recommend a tutorial, doc, forum, etc ... on ubuntu orchestra server?
<ActionParsnip> SachinDey: if boot time impresses you, try xpud. Boots in 3 seconds here
<matin> oh
<bowikaxu_> can't create node servers :-S
<DroidInc> can i use grid with gnome3?
<ActionParsnip> DroidInc: sure, enable it
<Flannel> matin: So that command looked first for the string 'User' in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, then it looked for 'Group' in the same file, and then the last command looked for 'www-data' in /etc/apache2/envvars
<DroidInc> under compiz?
<ActionParsnip> DroidInc: yes, in ccsm
<Flannel> matin: The first two told me you haven't hard coded the values (theyre still ${APACHE_RUN_USER} and ${APACHE_RUN_GROUP}, respectively) and the last one told me you haven't changed the defaults for those settings either.
<Ed_Money> when upgrading to 11.10, something went wrong and now my computer boots up to the GNU GRUB screen. I can run "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-12-generic in recovery mode" and see that my home directory looks to be mostly in tact. How can I fix my machine so it boots up to 11.10 or the previous version?
<the_hulk> how i can share a large file upto 2 GB with my peer?
<ActionParsnip> the_hulk: samba or ftp or sftp will do it
<DroidInc> ActionParsnip: its enabled but the key bindings dont work anyway to get em to?
<bowikaxu_> anyone with orchestra server knowledge?
<Flannel> matin: Still with me?  Or confused as heck?  (Take your time, just want to make sure you're not looking at the screen dumbfounded)
<the_hulk> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> DroidInc: are you using unity?
<DroidInc> gnome3
<ActionParsnip> DroidInc: Unity is a shell for gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> DroidInc: so if you use unity you will also be using gnome 3
<matin> Flannel, sorry had to get up for a second
<Flannel> matin: No worries.
<matin> I'm good :)
<ActionParsnip> DroidInc: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace    does it activate?
<Flannel> matin: Alright.  So, the point of that was to figure out what user and group apache runs as.  You're still default, which means it runs as www-data:www-data.
<roasted> hello! I am unable to unmount my sd card. It just sits there for... well... forever. Literally. GParted, disk utility, etc. I'm also experiencing issues with this sd card in my phone. I was trying to pop it in my laptop to do a file system check but I can't unmount it to initiate the FS check. Any ideas?
<DroidInc> killed my gnome3
<DroidInc> but now my grid keybindngs work
<ActionParsnip> DroidInc: you just need to reload the WM so it rereads the config
<matin> Flannel: right
<ActionParsnip> DroidInc: Gnome was untouched, only compiz changed
<Flannel> matin: Now that we know that, we want to make /var/svn/ owned by www-data:www-data (because the apache user is going to be how we interact with it): sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/svn/
<matin> alright done
<DroidInc> cant alt f2 and no terminal open =X
<roasted> this sd card is driving me crazy...
<Flannel> matin: Now, we're ready to create our svn repository.  Again, we want to do this as our apache user.  So we'll use sudo to open a shell as our apache user, then move to our subversion directory, then make a repository.  What name do you want to give this repository?
<roasted> once I forcibly unmount it, it wont come back unless I restart my laptop. awesome
<Ed_Money> how can I back up my home directory in recovery mode?
<matin> triumph
<matin> Flannel: triumph
<Flannel> matin: Alright.  So, `sudo -u www-data -i` (it likely won't ask for your password, but if it does, remember, it's YOUR password)
<DroidInc> how do i reload gnome wm now
<Flannel> matin: then you'll see probably nothing but a `$` prompt.  You're essentially logged in as apache right now, you can probably `ls` and see your site's files.  So we want to change to our subversion directory, `cd /var/svn/`
<Flannel> matin: and then create our repository: `svnadmin create triumph`
<matin> when i did ls
<Flannel> matin: sure
<matin> it says ls: cannot open directory .: Permission denied
<Flannel> matin: Oh, this could be due to the fact that you moved it to your homedir.
<StepNjump> matin you may need to chown
<StepNjump> matin go on your terminal and type ls -al
<Flannel> matin: You can cd /var/svn/ and `ls` successfully though, right? (it'll be empty, but it wont error)
<matin> sudo chown www-data:www-data /home/fouad/public_html
<Flannel> matin: No, don't do that.
<StepNjump> Oh sorry Flannel, I didn't realize you were helping him
<matin> oops i just did that :P
<Flannel> matin: That's alright.  It gave you a "you're not allowed" message anyway, because you're www-data, right?
<matin> yeah Flannel
<matin> i can cd into svn and ls
<matin> i mean /var/svn
<Flannel> matin: (even if you did it as your user, we can fix it later)
<Flannel> matin: right.  So, `svnadmin create triumph`  (we could have just did `svnadmin create /var/svn/triumph` instead of cd etc too, but this is obviously more educational :)
<Northwoods> When i run localhost , it says Forbidden , you dont' have access to /
<matin> where do i do that
<Flannel> matin: Just in the terminal, where you're currently in /var/svn/ as www-data
<Flannel> matin: Same terminal
<matin> oic
<matin> ok created
<Flannel> matin: 'triumph' in that case is a relative path, 'whereever I am' being the default working directory
<Flannel> matin: Alright, now we want to get out of our www-data terminal, and go back to your normal user, so we use `exit` (which is similar but different than logout)
<matin> k
<matin> i also use exit to exit ssh
<vicro> olap view for linux???
<OerHeks> vicro what is olap view ?
<Flannel> matin: After that, we need to go into apache and point it at our new repository location.  So... lets see, this would be in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Flannel> matin: At least, that's probably where it is.  You may have done it differently if you were using a different tutorial.
<Dex7> hello everyone
<Dex7> please help - in my ubuntu unity 11.10 when i open skype
<Dex7> and press left top menu(change status) fist time - it's open correct.
<Dex7> when i minimize skype window and maximize it back
<Dex7>  - left top menu from icon not available (just dont opened)
<Dex7> how can i fix this?
<FloodBot1> Dex7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matin> default isn't the enabled one
<Flannel> matin: We want to edit that file, so `sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/default` in that file you should see a <Location /svn> directive, with SVNPath /svn in it, etc.  If you don't, let me know, we'll need to find it.
<vicro> online analitic process ---> for for multidimensional data analysis (In BI)
<matin> but ok
<Flannel> matin: No, we want the enabled one.
<matin> it's /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/krydia
<vicro> MOLAP, ROLAP, ,etc in Oracle, mysql, postgre database
<matin> and I'm in it
<matin> but I'm not seeing a location /svn
<Flannel> matin: Alright.  Go ahead and open that, and pastebin its contents please (there shouldn't be anything sensitive in it)
<randomusr> how to print ascii code into characters?
<randomusr> thought it was just using ALT + # and the number?
<matin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761248/
<jose__> como puedo instalar archivos .run
<Flannel> matin: That doesn't look like a complete file, but just a section of the middle of one.
<ActionParsnip> randomusr: http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/06/getting-right-alt-key-alt-gr-to-work-in.html
<Flannel> matin: (actually it looks like the end of it)
<vicro> jose_ : chmod +x tuarchivo       &&  ./tuarchivo
<matin> oh hey you're right
<matin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761250/
<Flannel> matin: Oh, right.  Sorry, you're right! there isn't a <Location /svn> in that file!  Because as of ... 10.04 or 8.04 or something, it's actually in /etc/apache2/mods-available/dav_svn.conf
<randomusr> ActionParsnip, the plot thickens as I'm using a mac. Any difference?
<praic> #ubuntu-cn
<Flannel> matin: so, go ahead and close this file, then open that (with sudo) in nano. (and pastebin if you don't mind!)
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any option when installing Ubuntu so it does not search for another OS when it installs grub? I only want the bootloader to have Ubuntu entries even though I will have other operating systems installed. Likewise, will these settings remain when grub is updated though the update/package manager?
<motsword1> hello
<matin> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/761252/
<Flannel> matin: Alright.  Now we need to change line 11, where it says SVNPath /svn, we need to move that to point to our new path, SVNPath /var/svn/triumph
<matin> is that it?
<Flannel> matin: Save it, restart apache, and it should be.  You should see "Revision: 0" at http://playtriumph.tk/svn once you log in.
<matin> i can't log in
<matin> >.>
<matin> oh ok
<matin> bad password
<matin> when i log in
<matin> i get an error
<FloodBot1> matin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> matin: Which one?
<matin> sorry, when i logged in i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/761256/
<Hilikus> i'm trying to use pulse in my network but when i go to paprefs all ther checkboxes are grayed out. how do i enable them?
<au_fait> I almost gave up on 11.10 because of the video was bad and it just seem like a hassle because  but once I got through that it is ok
<au_fait> nice work guys
<au_fait> I'm still n love with ya
<ActionParsnip> au_fait: could switch DE ;)
<VIPER-II> Actionparsnip can we have a little word in private?
<Flannel> matin: Did you view http://playtriumph.tk/svn/ or  http://playtriumph.tk/svn ? (trailing slash)
<matin> both are the same
<au_fait> de ?
<ActionParsnip> VIPER-II: sure
<au_fait> desktop environment?
<Flannel> matin: Alright.  Lets look at our apache error log, that'll tell us what it's not able to do.  pastebin `tail -n 25 /var/log/apache2/error.log` (that just displays the last (up to) 25 lines of that file)
<danielfeng> join #douban
<shaneo> lol forgot the /
<au_fait> i dont like kubuntu
<au_fait> and unity sucks
<StepNjump> yes it does!
<shaneo> unity isnt that bad
<StepNjump> Ubuntu 11.04 forever!
<au_fait> I know you guys are doing gnome ... it is next'ish
<matin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761259/
<shaneo> especially with unity rotate
<au_fait> StepNjump,  I wish I would have said that!!!! but I already switched
<StepNjump> 11.04 is the last version that Ubuntu will be running classic
<shaneo> i did love gnome 2.* though
<Flannel> matin: Alright, if I had to guess, I'd say we didn't successfully update /etc/apache2/mods-available/dav_svn.conf
<arkanabar> Can anyone help me with my HP LJ which doesn't get print jobs, even tho the firmware autodownloaded just fine?
<arkanabar> Laserjet 1018, if it matters.
<Flannel> matin: Actually, let me ask this instead.  Can you please pastebin the contents of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav_svn.conf?
<StepNjump> arkandabar, did you download hplip?
<au_fait> gnome reminded me of NeXt
<arkanabar> lemme double check.
<arkanabar> StepNjump,  yep, it's the newest version.
<matin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761261/
<arkanabar> I remember something about the URI being autoconfigured wrong last time, but I can't find anything on that.
<StepNjump> arkanabar, did you run it with the printer connected or unplugged?
<au_fait> btb
<au_fait> brb'
<Flannel> matin: Alright, so you have (line 19): SVNPath /svn/triumph, this needs to be /var/svn/triumph
<arkanabar> StepNjump, I don't suppose I've run it.  Which is better, & should I delete the printer I have now?
<StepNjump> Well, when I installed my printer, it worked fine but when I ran hplip, my printer was not connected arkanabar
<Flannel> matin: If you look at your error log, it was looking for /svn/triumph/format (format is a file in the repository that apache was looking for), which is how I knew this wasn't configured correctly (should be looking for /var/svn/triumph/format)
<matin> ah
<matin> huzzah!
<matin> Revision 0
<matin> so…. how do i use it lol
<matin> i know git
<matin> where you do git push origin master
<arkanabar> StepNjump, hplip is apparently a metapackage.  what command do I need to actually run?
<Flannel> matin: So, now go back to your homedir, make a scratch folder, go into it.  `svn checkout https://playtriumph.tk/svn/ .`
<Flannel> matin: That'll checkout the repository (its empty) to your current working directory (which, you've made a new folder for)
<matin> wait
<matin> I'm on my macbook pro
<Flannel> matin: Er sorry, http not https.
<matin> and I'm sshing into my "server"
<StepNjump> hplip! but follow the instructions on the screen and in the installation instructions on the web site carefully. Each steps are important arkanabar
<Flannel> matin: you can do this on your macbook pro, if you have svn installed.
<matin> which is just a crappy computer in my living room
<matin> how do i set it up
<StepNjump> arkanabar, also, ensure your printer is supported before trying to install it
<Flannel> matin: At this point, your server is set up, and we're off to svn-land.
<arkanabar> StepNjump, hplip:  command not found
<StepNjump> It doesn't support ALL HP products!
<matin> yeah
<arkanabar> StepNjump, it is.  I got it to work on my lappy just fine.
<Flannel> matin: Install svn on your macbook.... I don't really know how to do that :)  We CAN do it on your server too if that's easier
<StepNjump> of course, you have to download the app. Hold on
<StepNjump> I think you should run it by ./hplip
<StepNjump> from the terminal line
<StepNjump> Read the instructions carefully.
<matin> i think it's installed
<matin> what are the commands?
<matin> for pushing to a svn
<arkanabar> StepNjump, ./hplip:  No such file or directory
<Flannel> matin: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.7/svn.intro.quickstart.html  That book is a good book.  You oviously don't need to set up a repository, just use it, so you can skip the first svnadmin bit.
<Flannel> matin: `svn` is the command
<matin> import?
<StepNjump> arkanabar: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/installtree.html
<VIPER-II> Thanks for your help ActionParsnip!
<Flannel> matin: If you've got stuff you want to import, then svn import will work.  I prefer an initial structure commit first, but that's just personal preference.
<matin> how do i commit?
<StepNjump> arlamabar" http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<StepNjump> arkanabar: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<Flannel> matin: svn commit -m "message", I encourage you to peruse that page/its links (and the rest of it).  It's actually a pretty quick read for the basics (skip the reference and advanced stuff, etc)
<Flannel> matin: especially if you're already familiar with git
<matin> alright
<Flannel> matin: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.7/svn.tour.importing.html for instance.
<matin> yeah
<StepNjump> Does anyone know about an app to record all sounds coming through the soundcard?
<arkanabar> StepNjump, according to your last link, hplip should support my printer.
<StepNjump> good arkanabar
<arkanabar> how about that.  it just up and worked this time.  who can figure?
<StepNjump> Then just download it.. but be CAREFUL to read every screen before going to the next screen. ALSO ENSURE your printer is NOT connected UNLESS at the end when HPLIP asks you to connect the printer
<StepNjump> lol arkanabar...  likes the website
<arkanabar> except that the printer is NOT visible when I try to print from Impress.  grrrrr....
<arkanabar> eh, I opened up printer properties, and there it was.... this time.
<au_fait> back.
<Folklore> I had a problem of running a bash script stand alone turns out the problem was I didn't include the #!/bin/bash on first line and also because I didn't cd to the path I was doing stuff like cd /home/me etc... in the script
<Folklore> just wanted to let all know that fixed it and it works great now
<Folklore> as there was confusion last time
<StepNjump> but arkanabar, did you run hplip before?
<matin> alright
<Dex7> in my ubuntu unity 11.10 when i open skype and press left top menu fist time - it's open correct. when i minimize skype window and maximize it back - left top menu from icon not available (just dont opened) how can i fix this?
<arkanabar> StepNjump, don't think so.  I unplugged the printer & plugged it back in.
<StepNjump> anyone familiar here audacity?
<arkanabar> and blam, it automagically set it up.  wewt!
<ActionParsnip> Dex7: where did you install skype from? Are there any bugs logged?
<wrekt> hello. i booted up with the startup disk, ran ndiskgtk and installed the driver for my wireless usb. i rebppted and when i ran lshw -C network i got back instead of CLAIMED UNCLAIMED ENABLED DIABLED by the NETWORK a 0. any ideas what to do now?
<matin> thanks Flannel
<ActionParsnip> wrekt: which network chip is it?
<StepNjump> No no arkanabar! I said don't connect your printer until HPLIP asks you to do it! UNPLUG your printer 1. download hplip, 2. run HPLIP 3 wait for the prompt to connect your printer. This is not Windows!
<matin> but now when i do svn commit
<matin> nothing happens >.>
<wrekt> ActionParsnip, its a wirelss usb by linksys and i believe i succesfully installed the driver
<StepNjump> plug and play NO!
<Folklore> I do have a question fwrite doesn't seem to write anything unless I fclose
<Folklore> any know why?
<ActionParsnip> wrekt: thats the make, linksys don't make chips, they buy them from Atheros, Broadcom and Intel and make devices
<ActionParsnip> wrekt: if you run:  lsusb   what is the 8 character hex ID you get?
<StepNjump> arkanabar... do you understand?
<wrekt> ActionParsnip, oh sorry got you. the number is 1737:0077
<StepNjump> Ok guys, I'm trying to record my audio using audacity. Any idea?
<Dex7> ActionParsnip: no nothin in my log. installed from repositry (default)
<StepNjump> mmmm
<ActionParsnip> Dex7: try the file from www.skype.com
<ActionParsnip> wrekt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273401
<matin> hey guys
<matin> when i do svn status, it says ? js and ? css
<Hilarie> I recently purchased a VPS and installed 11.04 on it, any suggestions on a remote system monitor?
<wrekt> ActionParsnip, sigh i will investigate further. might pay to get a diff wireless card though lol they are quite inexpensive these days
<arkanabar> StepNjump, I'm well aware it isn't Panes.  And yet, in this case, it's managed to behave very much like it.
<ActionParsnip> wrekt: indeed, if you look at what works before you buy, you can get a system that works out of the box
<ActionParsnip> Hilarie: could use snmp and go old school :)
<ActionParsnip> Hilarie: http://library.linode.com/server-monitoring/cacti/ubuntu-10.04-lucid
<arkanabar> It may not have been the "right" way, but it did work.
<Hilarie> ActionParsnip, You rock
<ActionParsnip> Hilarie: just websearched dude
<ActionParsnip> Hilarie: nothing fancy or unique...
<Hilarie> ActionParsnip you are at one with the google
<ActionParsnip> Hilarie: duckduckgo here
<jakupl> using duckduckgo too
<Flannel> matin: You need to svn add first.  You've checked out, then you copy (filesystem) then add (files from filesystem into svn), then commit.  `svn status` will tell you what has been added (not yet committed), or question marks mean "not under version control"
<matin> how do i add to version control
<Flannel> matin: `svn add file`
<matin> ...
<matin> i kept doing svn add .
<Flannel> matin: where file is a particular file, or a glob of files
<matin> yeah haha i just got it :P
<Flannel> matin: to add your current directory?
<Flannel> `svn add *` does work, although it may not be what you want
<matin> alright thanks so much Flannel
<matin> i gtg
<mike> Cool, there is an ubuntu channel
<matin> good night
<RobertsWeb> Hey guys!
<RobertsWeb> Wondering how to keep ubuntu server up-to-date so my repositories still work. I have a server with 9.10 installed and apt-get no longer works
<JoeSigal> Please help me with this site problem! http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<ActionParsnip> RobertsWeb: install LTS and it will be supported for a long time :)
<RobertsWeb> ActionParsnip, does that mean I need to reformat the server?
<RobertsWeb> can I update with a disk or something?
<dumnut> hi, i have a 2.4g wireless mouse that does not work, does anyone know where i can get driver for it?
<RobertsWeb> dumnut, whats the company/model?
<dumnut> RobertsWeb: cpi
<Northwoods> Why do i have to run gsudo nautilius everytime i want to paste something into directories like /var/www
<ActionParsnip> RobertsWeb: you can upgrade to Lucid from Karmic
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: because the file is not owned by your user
<Northwoods> ActionParsnip, but how do i give all rights to my user ---> Northwoods
<Northwoods> ?
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: if you add your user to the group which owns the folder, you should get write access
<Northwoods> I'm suppose to be the owner of this machine, sorry i'm new to ubuntu
<Northwoods> ActionParsnip, you mean like root user ?
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: no, if you run:  ls -l /var/www   what is output?
<Northwoods> i should add myself to root group ?
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: no, that would remove any security in your system
<Northwoods> total 12
<Northwoods> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  177 2011-11-26 22:42 index.html
<Northwoods> drwxrwxrwx 16 root root 4096 2011-12-06 10:55 sraas
<Northwoods> drwxrwx---  2 root root 4096 2011-12-06 10:55 ysl
<FloodBot1> Northwoods: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Northwoods> sorry for flood
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: if you use pastebin you won't flood the channel
<Northwoods> ok
<Northwoods> ActionParsnip, how do i set permissions for my user login
<hugalua> just wondering - what ubuntu release, or between what years did Ubuntu gain the most popularity? And was ubuntu forked off Debian, was the first 2004 release just the same as debian unstable at the time?
<is_derek> Hi All
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: can you run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear ls -l /var | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: what is output?
<ActionParsnip> oop
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: can you run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; ls -l /var | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: that ^
<napster> How can I cut a video from command line. I have a video which is 2 hours long. I want to cut from 00:10:00 to 00:22:00 to get a splitted out video. How can do that using cli?
<is_derek> Has anyone had issues with their laptop touchpad freezing up?  Logout fixes it.  I am on 11.10
<Northwoods> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/761281/
<kadoban> can anyone tell me how to fix this huge dependency mess in aptitude? i'm trying to install ia32-libs package, and I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/761280/
<Northwoods> i just changed my group from regular to ROOT
<kadoban> it wants me to remove about a million packages in order to do that, which is not acceptable of course...
<napster> or even splitting into two parts is more than enough!
<Northwoods> i'm going to logout and login again
<ActionParsnip> his call, oh well
<x> napster, ffmpeg -vcodec copy -ss 00:01:00 -t 00:03:00 -i infile.mpg outfile.mpg
<napster> x ty
<kadoban> can anyone even tell me what the conflict lines mean? they seem like non-sense, I don't understand what's conflicting with what
<StepNjump> If anyone is interested to know how to record audio 'what you hear' from their computer under ubuntu, I finally found it.. Hope it helps http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recording-internal-audio-in-ubuntu.html
<niftylettuce> using 3.1.4-030104-generic and 11.10, bluetooth not working, my icon says bluetooth is on, but when I go to preferences its stuck on the OFF switch
<niftylettuce> i have a bluetooth normal USB dongle
<niftylettuce> worked fine in 11.04
<niftylettuce> err 10.04*
<niftylettuce> odd, i had to `$ /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart` to get it working
<niftylettuce> hmph...
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony
<smokeycastle> whats the ubuntu chat channel?
<chalcedony> hi hi ActionParsnip *hugs*
<somsip> smokeycastle: #ubuntu-offtopic
<aaronsnoswell> I'm trying to create a one liner that adds to the path and appends the given directory to ~/.bashrc in one hit. So far I'm stuck. This is what I have so far: https://gist.github.com/1436976
<ScroogeMcDuckets> Hello All!!! I'm having a problem with booting into Ubuntu 10.04
<StepNjump> Does anyone know how to select and copy text in elinks?
<ActionParsnip> aaronsnoswell: echo "export PATH=$PATH:$1" | tee -a ~/.bashrc
<aaronsnoswell> ActionParsnip, You always come to my rescue <3
<aaronsnoswell> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> aaronsnoswell: add that in a script and it will take a pararmeter, this will be added to the path. I suggest you use a test file first, then switch to ~/.bashrc when you are happy with the results
<mbrochh> hey all, does anyone know about a nice distraction free editor? I am thinking of something that I can put on fullscreen, that has the text in a column centered on the screen rather than left aligned...
<aaronsnoswell> mbrochh, scribes is nice. I just use gedit though.
<mbrochh> aaronsnoswell: gedit is left aligned, isn't it?
<aaronsnoswell> mbrochh, yeah
<SachinDey> nautilus is not showing folder icons
<StepNjump> actionparsnip, you use elinks right?
<almoxarife> SachinDey: that is not good
<mbrochh> aaronsnoswell: looks like scribes is left aligned as well..
<aaronsnoswell> :/
<almoxarife> SachinDey: not at all or smaller and all in a column ?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: i've used links2 but not elinks
<ScroogeMcDuckets> Hello All!!! I'm having a problem with booting into Ubuntu 10.04, its a windows dual boot. Got some automatic updates today and now if I try to boot into ubuntu its telling me that it cannot boot because of a corrupted hal.dll. Can anybody help me with this
<SachinDey> almoxarife What to do now?
<almoxarife> SachinDey: not at all or smaller and all in a column ?
<StepNjump> ok actionparsnip. Do you know if links2 allows to select and copy text by using mouse?
<SachinDey> almoxarife all icons are blank like an empty text file
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: should do, you can use CTRL+Shift+C to copy in terminal, does it work?
<almoxarife> SachinDey: in what particular folder?
<StepNjump> actionparsnip, no I am trying to copy text from elinks and then paste it elsewhere but mouse is useless in elinks so can't select my text
<SachinDey> almoxarife the whole of nautilus, seems like the theme default theme is not working
<almoxarife> SachinDey: do you mean the desktop is one big blank?
<skegeek> Is the recommended eBox software meant to be used on top of web/mysql servers or instead of them?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: is there an elinks channel?
<inashdeen> hi, how do i completely remove java from my system. i dont any java at all
<skegeek> Rather, does it run on them or are they contained inside the package?
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: what is the output of: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dpkg -l | grep -i java | pastebinit
<skegeek> inashdeen: How do you manage to never use Java? A lot of the web uses it...
<ScroogeMcDuckets> I'm having a problem with booting into Ubuntu 10.04, its a windows dual boot. Got some automatic updates today and now if I try to boot into ubuntu its telling me that it cannot boot because of a corrupted hal.dll. Can anybody help me with this?
<inashdeen> ActionParsnip : thanks for the pastebinit repo btw. :) never knew you can have something like that btw, here is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/761303/
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: makes life easier :)
<SachinDey> alexomarife here is a screenshot http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50238248/13.png
<inashdeen> skgeek: i got some conflicts after trying to install openjdk6, 7 and sun. now is removing all and then only install one.
<StepNjump> actionparsnip, no I don't think so (channel). I downloaded elinks2. though it's very nice, still won't allow me to copy to pastebin
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: sudo apt-get --purge remove openjdk-*       look at what else it is removing, if all is ok, hit Y then ENTER
<ActionParsnip> pastebinit should be in a default install as should apt-fast
<inashdeen> ActionParsnip : all are only java files. but now it is installing sun, like previously :(
<aaronsnoswell> ActionParsnip, I'm still tinkering with my oneliner - I want it to be a command that you paste in, rather than a .sh file. I don't think tee will work wit that.
<binarymutant> does gnote not have a systray icon anymore?
<aaronsnoswell> Ie, the user would paste in the command then append the directory they want to it.
<inashdeen> ActionParsnip : just extra note, how do you actually execute pastebinit just now? want to read the manual
<inashdeen> Sorry, how do remove openjdk without install sun java?
<almoxarife> SachinDey: what did you do recently icon related? clear a cache? tried something like a 'cleaner'?
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: you can pipe commands in to it or use it to pastebin files. e.g:  pastebinit ~/.bashrc
<plusEV> xit
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: the piping commands you just ran so you have a working example
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: saves messing around unsing the web interface to pastebins
<x> why would anyone use unity when fluxbox+ubuntu is so fast ;\
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip, I found it. In elinks, you have to press SHIFT key before selecting the text
<crystal> How can I install a graphics card driver to my computer? It is saying no proprietary graphics driver installed
<inashdeen> ActionParsnip : sorry, i got disconnected. what is the command again to remove all java just now?
<aum__> Hello everyone, i have a program which needs to be run by root, so i set the setuid bit to that program but in that program
<aum__> a system call to firefox is there, while invoking firefox its giving error of gtk and setuid, can anyone help me in this
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: sudo apt-get --purge remove openjdk-6-*
<inashdeen> ActionParsnip :thanks
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: do the same for 7 too, watch what it wants to also remove
<plusEV> I messed up my desktop enviroment using compiz. and now I only have  grey bar at the tome. I can only get into my home folder. Is it any way I can open a terminal from here so I can enter the compiz options?
<plusEV> tome = top
<Kapil_Sibal> Hah aha
<plusEV> :)
<inashdeen> plusEV : whice ubuntu are using? what kind of mess did you get yourself into?
<skumara> can anyone help me with this dpkg errors? http://pastebin.com/q6QPhnKd
<plusEV> latest verion
<bullgard6> How to extract out of a  .png file that comprises 5 pictures, a single picture?
<plusEV> everything i gone. I only have top bar with File, edit, view, go, bookmarks and help
<plusEV> So how do I open a terminal from the home folder? =p
<inashdeen> plusEV : try alt f2, see if that runs something
<plusEV> alt-f2 does nothing.
<crystal> How can I install a graphics card driver to my computer? It is saying no proprietary graphics driver installed
<plusEV> this sucks massive amount of balls.
<inashdeen> skumara: just enquiry, are you trying to upgrade gnome?
<urlin2u> plusEV, ctrl-alt-f1 will get you to a cli.
<plusEV> y.
<skumara> inashdeen, i'm trying to update ubuntu as usual using the update manager. It gives me error and crashed. So i went to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade. I end up receiving that error no matter what I do.
<thomedy> i am trying to update my broswer to force enable webgl.. it was working before i updated browswers... i checked about:config
<thomedy> on firefox and it is set to true
<thomedy> and also i chromium-browser --enable-webgl --no-blacklist
<thomedy> and still nothing
<plusEV> urlin2u: Do you know how to enter the CompizFusion config from that terminal?
<thomedy> i know it works because idt did
<thomedy> please help
<urlin2u> plusEV, you can't open the compiz gui from there but you can log in and run run sudo unity --reset    then reboot the unity desktop should be set to stock.
<crystal> How can I install a graphics card driver to my computer? It is saying no proprietary graphics driver installed
<urlin2u> plusEV, actually I don't think you need the sudo just the unity --reset
<skumara>  i'm trying to update ubuntu as usual using the update manager. It gives me error and crashed. So i went to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade. I end up receiving that error no matter what I do. http://pastebin.com/q6QPhnKd please help
<plusEV> urlin2u: allright lets see if its fixed.
<zeroedout> crystal: what graphics card do you have? You can only do that if you have a current nvidia or ati card
<plusEV> urlin2u: still the same after reboot.
<desertegl> anyone have link to minimal karmic (9.10) cd (iso)? Thanks...
<zeroedout> skumara: you can try reinstalling  libclutter-imcontext-0.1-0
<zeroedout> That's where it started having the error, so that's the package I would try messing with first
<aum__> Hello everyone, i have a program which needs to be run by root, so i set the setuid bit to that program but in that program
<aum__> a system call to firefox is there, while invoking firefox its giving error of gtk and setuid, can anyone show me a way to invoke gtk program through setuid program
<zeroedout> aum_: I'm guessing gksudo isn't an option?
<bullgard6> How to extract out of a  .png file, that comprises 5 pictures, a single picture?
<urlin2u> plusEV, have you tried the other desktop options at the login window. Losing the desktop while tweaking compiz is quite common, but not a problem if you find a instructional web site, getting it back when broken is just as easy. This make take a few kicks to get it back.
<crystal> zeroedout, Not sure which one I have. How can I tell the graphics card?
<plusEV> urlin2u: compiz (unity) - Warn: unsupported internal format Segmentation fault.
<aum__> zeroedout, no user interface is not there in the program to enter the password
<zeroedout> crystal: do an "lshw" in a terminal and it'll give you alll the info about your machine
<urlin2u> plusEV, what is the desktop yourt using?
<urlin2u> your*
<plusEV> no idea
<crystal> zeroedout, just fcause PCI (sysfs)
<crystal> zeroedout, just says PCI (sysfs)
<crystal> nvm loaded.
<zeroedout> aum: the program doesn't need a UI for gksudo to work. gksudo is just a very easy graphical way to give root permissions to a program (gui, cli or otherwise)
<urlin2u> plusEV, really.....not sure what to say.
<plusEV> urlin2u: I am in now. everything is back to normal. I do not know what I did but it works.
<plusEV> urlin2u: thx for help
<desertegl> nobody? just looking for a link to minimal karmic (9.10) cd (iso)? Google has led me no where..
<urlin2u> plusEV, no problem.
<zeroedout> destertgl: don't know, but am curious as to why you want 9.10....
<ActionParsnip> desertegl: why do you want the ISO of a dead release?
<computers> hi
<aum__> zeroedout, you mean  { system("gksudo firefox");} will not ask for a password ?
<computers> computers here
<crystal> zeroedout, what line of text am I looking for the graphics driver.
<computers> answering all ubuntu questions
<zeroedout> aum: I misunderstood, that will ask you for a password
<desertegl> 9.10 is the only release to have excellent video playback and hardware acceleration for my hardware (GMA 500 "poulsbo")
<ActionParsnip> desertegl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1804990
<desertegl> according to the wiki anyway. I've tried 10.10 and videos were jittery. I wanted to give karmic a try.
<Sp0tter> do any of you guys have an AMD e-350 apu?  I wonder how facebook games (farmtown) work on it?
<Sp0tter> thinking about getting one for my wife
<ActionParsnip> desertegl: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAwMDc   poulsbo is in the default config
<zeroedout> crystal: it will probably be under -display
<crystal> zeroedout, Found it, what information do you need to help me with my problem?
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tter: which GPU too?
<zeroedout> crystal: is the vendor "ati" "nvidia" or something else?
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tter: looks like an ION equiv for ATi, should be fine
<desertegl> actionparsnip: let me browse the links you provided, thank you. and PS. I do understand it can work on other releases, I just read that out of all releases, 9.10 had the best performance.
<crystal> zeroedout, vendor: Intel Corporation
<zeroedout> crystal: Then there is no proprietary driver :D! Are you experienceing any problems with the default driver?
<Sp0tter> ActionParsnip: its much better than an ion
<Sp0tter> according to benchmarks
<Sp0tter> AMD Radeon HD 6310 graphics
<crystal> zeroedout, yes the videos/flash games seem laggy and fuzzy. But it could just be my computer.
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tter: I'm not an ati fan but should be fine, were the benchmarks under Linux?
<Sp0tter> nope
<Sp0tter> i'm a huge ATI fan, i have 20 ATI/AMD cards running now :)
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tter: then ION may work better, differnt OS. Benchmarks in Windows don't necessarily reflect Linux performance
<zeroedout> crystal: flash sucks. let me state that again, flash sucks. For youtube, go to www.youtube.com/testtube look for "html5" and join the test for that. That will give you great performance, but not every video uses html5 yet (it will default back to flash if the video doesn't do html5)
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tter: I use only nvidia, they have supported Linux for as long as I've used it (started in 2001)
<chalcedony> the only reason for using ati is price
<Sp0tter> and btc mining
<zeroedout> crystal: You can try dwhelper, to download videos in their native format. That will give you good performance on them, even full screen, but it does require the extra step to download
<aum__> zeroedout, i think when we invoke a command using sudo or gksudo and we are a sudoser then it always ask for a password...
<ActionParsnip> zeroedout: works fine here, not had an issue
<desertegl> test
<crystal> zeroedout, thanks for that. How about other videos, I want to view online. Not downloading though.
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: really I thought nvidia support only arrived quite recently due to dave airlie's efforts
<zeroedout> crystal: As a third alternative, you can try a lighter webbrowser, chrome, rekonq, qtweb, or epiphany may deliver better performance. But I'm not certain that will help. dwhelper is probably your best bet (but it does require that one extra step)
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: it's been ages. I was running proprietary driver on my Riva TNT2 Ultra 32Mb
<nevyn> oh.. proprietary driver. yeah that's not supported by linux
<x> flash does suck, and flash support in 64bit linux is even worse.....
<nevyn> ask anyone on lkml
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, my son was running nvidia at least that far back
<ActionParsnip> x: 64bit flash works great here in chromium daily build.
<zeroedout> Actionprsnip: I've had flash work great with properietary nvidia drivers, but the problem is that it is not a long term solution. When nvidia drops support for the card, I'll either be stuck on an ancient kernel or novoeu
<x> ActionParsnip, hrm. well I can't have any other sound playing or it doesn't work for me which is annoying and it seems to lock up firefox all the time. i'd use chromium but there is no option to make all the text a certain size which is a deal breaker for me.
<ActionParsnip> x: why would you want 2 sounds coming out, itd sound like a big mess?
<afidegnum> hello good morning, pls how do i add permission to user "afidegnum" being the main user to modify contents in /var/www folder?
<afidegnum> so far I can't do anything unless I am in root
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: new mail notification over music or something
<ActionParsnip> x: zoom in and out of the browser with CTRL+scroll wheel, makes things bigger
<x> ActionParsnip, nah thats not a replacement for having an option to make all text one size like firefox ;\
<lighta> afidegnum, add him in www-data group
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: yeah I disable all that stuff, stupid beeps and chirps for events really are redundant
<afidegnum> what is the command for that please?
<ActionParsnip> x: horses for courses :)
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: there's reasons to do it tho
<lighta> usermod -g something I don't remenber
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: not here unity-mail uses notify osd nicely
<thomedy> im trying to enable webgl inmy ubuntu 10.04
<lighta> then check if folder can be editable by group, and you should be good
<x> ActionParsnip, and more so than actually playing 2 sounds at once, If I have mpd paused in the background I have to actually 'stop' it or flash acts like I have no sound. maybe a problem with pulseaudio (bloatware) or firefox or flash who knows haha.
<thomedy> and i had it a bit ago but now even though in firefox webgl-force-enable is set to true
<luoluoluo> hi there, can I find files using regex? like "find -name *[A-Z]*" to find out all the files whose name contains upper letters?
<thomedy> and opened chrome in term with --enable-webgl
<llutz_> afidegnum: lighta usermod -aG     DON'T use usermod -G   only!
<thomedy> nothing
<lighta> or do an ln -s link in /var/www to your user folder, so he can,t put his file here then they'll be link
<garden92> anyone know of a good file transfer program for linux?
<afidegnum> ???
<x> garden92, transfer to what?
<afidegnum> it's getting confusing
<nevyn> afidegnum: adduser afidegnum www-data
<lighta> it was another option afidegnum sorry
<afidegnum> ok,
<garden92> x: another computer
<llutz_> luoluoluo: man find (-regex)
<x> garden92, on your local network, is it running windows or linux?
<thomedy> garden92 do you know ftp
<luoluoluo> llutz_: thanks
<thomedy> ftp into ftp.name.suffix
<thomedy> and then put or get
<afidegnum> thanks
<thomedy> and your set
<garden92> x: yes and both thomedy: yes
<thomedy> any ftp program like filezilla would require both name and pass anyway
<thomedy> so thats it
<x> garden92, if its a computer on your local network, there are better options than ftp..
<thomedy> oh your not going accross
<thomedy> my bad
<garden92> x: what would be better than ftp?
<bullgard6> How to extract out of a  .png file, that comprises 5 pictures, a single picture?
<thomedy> he gots me... but i trust him
<thomedy> or her
<thomedy> x is kinda vague
<x> garden92, what system is the other computer windows or linux
<lighta> sftp garden92
<nevyn> bullgard6: use gimp and crop
<garden92> both linux
<x> garden92, then i'd use nfs-kernel-server
<afidegnum> nevyn: see, in /var/www I made mkdir test and I had this error mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Permission denied
<x> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<afidegnum> what do i do ?
<bobweaver> afidegnum: you need permissions
<nevyn> ls -la .
<afidegnum> even I chmod 777 from root but I can't modify that folder from afidegnum
<bobweaver> !permissions | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<x> afidegnum, sudo chown user:group folder
<aum__>  i have a program created by root the program invokes "firefox" through system call, now i want this program to be
<aum__> used by normal user so i set the setuid bit, now when the program is invoked by normal user its giving gtk and setuid error,
<aum__> is there any way to solve this issue...
<lighta> don't put 777 on /var/www afidegnum at leat 775
<llutz_> bullgard6: just a guess: convert 'yourpng.png[1]' extracted.png     where [x] is the number of the frame youwant
<afidegnum> ok
<CommaCrazy> hi all, after an upgrade to 11.10 whn I download something from the net and open it in a containing folder it gives me the launch application chooser. does any one else have this problem?
<CommaCrazy> any solutions by any chance
<x> CommaCrazy, what kind of file is it?
<garden92> x: and what would i use for windows to linux. for future prefrence
<x> garden92, samba
<x> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<CommaCrazy> whichever file that is downloaded when I right click and tell it Open in containing folder, the application chooser pops up
<bullgard6> nevyn: Do you mean the file /usr/share/wordpress/wp-includes/js/crop from the DEB program package wordpress?
<CommaCrazy> before upgrade the folder containing the file downloaded would pop up
<nevyn> bullgard6: no.
<x> CommaCrazy, what program are you telling 'open containing folder' transmission ?
<garden92> x: thanks
<bullgard6> nevyn: So what do you mean by 'crop'?
<x> garden92, np. samba also works linux/linux so if you need linux > windows linux > linux it can do both.
<nevyn> bullgard6: so is it an animated png of which you require a frame of the animation?
<Shasta_> Hey I need help. Im trying to install wine on Ubuntu but its not working... Im also doing it all offline.. Can anyone offer help?
<garden92> x: cool i'll look into that
<CommaCrazy> FireFox Download tab
<bullgard6> nevyn: No,I am not speaking about an animated picture.
<x> Shasta_, can you just connect to the web or is that not an option ?
<Shasta_> x no I need wine to install my drivers to my linksys
<Shasta_> and wine isnt installing
<x> Shasta_, linksys what ?
<Shasta_> I run the wineinstall and it crashes
<nevyn> bullgard6: so gimp is an image editor (package gimp) it contains a crop operation which removes evertthing but the selected area
<Shasta_> x WUSB54GSC V2
<nevyn> this can then be saved to a new filename as a new image.
<bullgard6> nevyn: Ah, I see. Thank you very much for your help.
<Shasta_> Its not about my linksys its more about getting wine to install
<x> Shasta_, just missing how you are going to use windows drivers in linux without ndiswrapper ?
<Shasta_> Im not sure =p
<Shasta_> I cant really install anything
<Shasta_> without internet
<Shasta_> Hate having to drag it onto a USB
<Shasta_> and in
<x> Shasta_, yea, I have found a guide to install that device using ndiswrapper. if you'd like.. installing wine isn't going to help get that device working. and i'd really plug in a wire so I had internet incase you need to dl a program
<Shasta_> I would need a long ethernet cord then lol
<Shasta_> Can I get that guide
<Shasta_> ?
<x> Shasta_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206&highlight=WUSB54
<varys0101> Shasta_: you dont need windows drivers necessarily
<varys0101> unless you have some crazy obscure card
<x> Shasta_, wabt to hear something funny ?
<x> want*
<Shasta_> lol Sure
<x> Shasta_, apparently that usb is supported now ( the catch is you need to connect to the internet first haha)
<Shasta_> Wtf XD
<Shasta_> Im also running an old version
<Shasta_> Of Ubuntu
<x> O
<StarryNight> hello guys and gals
<bobweaver> Shasta what is card and ubuntu version ?
<x> Shasta_, well I just saw @ the end of the guide that since ubuntu 10.04 and some kernel long since outdated its supported now. so i'd upgrade your ubuntu if possible.
<Shasta_> I can update it.. But... It'll be a pain to download
<StarryNight> i just installed the latest version on my lappy and i am happy with it
<varys0101> Shasta_: clearly all you need to do is ninja your computer near your broadband modem
<bobweaver> might just need a simple modprobe
<Shasta_> haha lol
<varys0101> even if you have to hang upside down from wires
<x> bobweaver, what does he need to modprobe ?
<Shasta_> lol
<x> wifi blows anyway wires FTW!
<StarryNight> i know it is a dumb question but should i be worry about viruses?
<x> StarryNight, only from your g/f sorry I had to...
<Shasta_> lol Screw it.. Im downloading the Latest Ubuntu and Installing it... At least then it saves me the troubles
<StarryNight> yea lol
<varys0101> StarryNight: certainly should worry about viruses and security on one hand, on the other not really
<x> Shasta_, thats what im sayin shasta mcnasty.
<bullgard6> llutz_:  This created a new file which comprises (all old pictures plus a second copy of the first picture).
<Shasta_> lol
<x> well actually on linux, you need not worry about virii
<x> the most dangerous thing on ubuntu is the sudo command.
<StarryNight> i bought this lappy used windows for couple weeks and went back to linux
<varys0101> good point x
<llutz_> bullgard6: oh, wrong guess though (works with multiframe gif). sry
<x> I have fubar'ed more than one ubuntu using sudo!
<Shasta_> lol Sudo FTW
<varys0101> StarryNight: make sure you know what a command does before you paste it in to your CLI
<Seveas> sudo make me a sandwich
<Shasta_> =)
<x> yes sir.
<StarryNight> ok
<varys0101> sudo or sudonot there is no /try/
<Seveas> sutry
<StarryNight> i am just looking for a good software to play bluray
<x> Shasta_, on the bright side, you came in here thinking you needed wine. ;-)
<x> now you just need a cold beer and a new ubuntu iso
<Shasta_> Haha lol
<Shasta_> Yup
<kazagistar> my I downloaded the bios update for my aspire one (that is supposed to solve a number of issues). However, it contains only a .bin, a .wph, and a flashing program for windows or dos. When I try to run the dos version under a live freedos, it says "illegal Instruction occured". Any ideas?
<x> pretty l33t eh.
<varys0101> all right so ive been using ubuntu since intrepid ibex and no i still dont know crap about linux -- i cant get my headphone jack working out of the box on oneiric for the first time
<Seveas> kazagistar, yeah, boot into windows.
<CommaCrazy> nvm just needed to choose nautilus
<Seveas> those things don't run under anything else
<varys0101> it works, its just coming out of both speakers and headphones
<bullgard6> llutz_:  Thank you for commenting.
<Shasta_> Ubuntu makes my life easier XD
<x> varys0101, open from a terminal 'alsamixer' and make sure nothing has an MM in the bottom should be 00
<kazagistar> Seveas: and if I dont have windows? and the drive is a encrypted LVM partition?
<x> varys0101, oh wait it does work, then just mute you speakers.
<Seveas> kazagistar, then you can't run it
<Seveas> get an extra harddrive and install windows on it. And/or complain to acer that they force you to use inferior operating systems =)
<kazagistar> ... is there some way to make a small windows live usb key?
<x> lol seveas kinda blunt. but true....
<its_me> Hello, does anyone know a git revision system that's closest to GitHub and installable on Ubuntu (11.10)?
<varys0101> x: i see that front jack was set to mic instead of line in i think im hot on its trail thanks
<Seveas> its_me, gitosis + cgit gives you shared repos and a web interface for browsing. No bugtracking and all the other shazam
<x> varys0101, also, the program pavucontrol is very handy! you might have to download it.
<nevyn> Seveas: gitolite is the current prefered access control system for git. gitosis is essentially unmaintained
<its_me> Seveas: bug tracking and stuff are important right?
<nevyn> its_me: gitolite gerrit, gitweb trac(with some effort)
<Seveas> nevyn, ah, good to knoe
<almoxarife> kazagistar: I have found win-dos on the internet, look for repairing MBR, that's what I needed it for then
<Seveas> eww trac
<x> lol.
<Seveas> I just use github. Pay for private repositories if you need private stuff.
<bobweaver> how to stop ubuntu from installing popularity contest on install ?
<its_me> nevyn: I don't understand. A bit more clear please? (I am new to git & programming)
<x> what is popularity contest ?
<kazagistar> almoxarife: are you saying I can use MS-DOS or something to run it?
<almoxarife> bobweaver: remove the package
<wookienz> guys, i have a WD 2 drive Raid 1 USB device. One of the drives has gone bad. any chance i can just remove the good drive, stick it in my ubuntu system and mirror it just in case the other goes bad/
<bobweaver> x:  Iit is used to giveinfo to devs about what is installed on your computer
<x> bobweaver, as in developers ?
<bobweaver> x: yes
<x> hrm weird. I have never heard of it.
<bobweaver> debian package I think
<almoxarife> kazagistar: run a bios upgrade?
<nevyn> its_me: so if you like github use github. if you want to keep everything onsite. then there are a bunch of options.
<varys0101> x: interesting pavucontrol -- i have no concept however on what settings are optimal -- im confused at what these two devices even are. on windows its just realtek driver or whatever. ive got an HDMI device that shows activity and internal stereo audio that doesnt
<kazagistar> almoxarife: yeah, one that does not work in freedos
<x> varys0101, are you using a stereo wire out for audio on your pc?
<its_me> nevyn:  okay, thanks.
<bobweaver> x:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/popularity-contest
<nevyn> gitolite will do really nifty access control for central internal git cannonical repositories I use it every day (it can do nifty things like per branch and per file tree restrictions)
<andrew_46> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/popularity-contest
<varys0101> x: nah just a regular pair of microphones in a mic jack -- on the mobo theres three jacks one for mic in and two for headphones as if you would need two
<cheshair> Hi! I was told to get and try instantbird as an irc client. On my Ubuntu 11.10 repos is not present, though. Is there any particular reason for this? Or is it just that the package is yet to be created?
<x> bobweaver, weird. sounds almost like spyware (harmless though) but for linux haha!
<almoxarife> !info popularity-contest
<ubottu> popularity-contest (source: popularity-contest): Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.53ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 29 kB, installed size 192 kB
<its_me> nevyn: yes, I will checkout your suggestions (gitolite gerrit, gitweb trac)
<Resistance> cheshair:  there's other IRC clients available, if you cant find one
<x> varys0101, I mean, how are you getting audio out of your computer. using speakers connected via analog or... ?
<nevyn> its_me: you also may want to checkout gitorious
<varys0101> x: internal laptop speakers
<bobweaver> x:  lol repos are spy ware  but good ones
<nevyn> which is probably the closest to what you want
<kazagistar> afaik, there is a opt-in check box for popularity contest, unlike spyware
<cheshair> Resistance, well... I know there are others :-)
<andrew_46> cheshair: Don't like xchat, irssi etc?
<Seveas> wookienz, yeah, that should work
<its_me> nevyn: I couldn't find the downloadable files
<nevyn> ?
<x> varys0101, sorry, and whats your problem again ( your sound is working correct ) ?
<its_me> I heard it's open source, but where can I download it?
<its_me> Anyway, I will look into it again now and see if I can find the links
<varys0101> x: my problem is just ignorance and not knowing what the right setting is most likely. yeah i can get sound just not exclusively from the headphones
<bobweaver> almoxarife:  I just remove with apt before running ubiquity ?
<cheshair> andrew_46, i am using xchat but i don't like it very much, i can give irssi a try but i preferred something more of a gui than of a tui
<x> varys0101, ok. one sec
<nevyn> its_me: http://coding-journal.com/installing-gitorious-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<andrew_46> cheshair: Looks like it has a simple binary: http://instantbird.com/faq.html#installlinux
<Resistance> eww
<Resistance> cheshair:  you realize instantbird isnt technically a full irc client right?
 * Resistance was reading through reviews about it
<varys0101> Resistance: *eye roll
<its_me> nevyn: Thanks a lot for the link. I will check it out today. Gotta run. TC and thanks again! :D
<almoxarife> bobweaver: you don't want it? sudo apt-get remove popularity-contest                  done!
<StarryNight> anyone is running nvidia video card?
<Resistance> cheshair:  its closer to pidgin than IRC client
<bobweaver> almoxarife: sweet I will try
<Resistance> StarryNight:  yeah, but not one with Optimus.  Sup
<x> varys0101, so it plays through your internal speakers and your headphones currently ?
<bobweaver> almoxarife:  I hope that it is not build into ubiquity
<almoxarife> bobweaver: it will probably brake ubuntu-desktop though
<cheshair> andrew_46, yes but i thought it was better using software from the ubuntu repos (does this idea of mine make any sense?)
 * bobweaver needs to learn more about live cd 
<x> bobweaver, if when you do that command, it wants to remove alot of packages. don't do it lol
<StarryNight> oh just wondered i installed the drivers for it but i noticed jitter and would evey few seconds just freeze the screen for like a second or so when watching a movie
<Resistance> StarryNight:  i get that too, sometimes.
<bobweaver> x:  lol
<StarryNight> wondered if thats common
<gnome-xchat> hi
<Resistance> StarryNight:  could be just the movie, or some weird issue with your card, but i dont think its uncommon
<Resistance> StarryNight:  i've seen it with nvidia, intel, and ati(amd) cards, so its not specific to nvidia
<andrew_46> cheshair: From the repository is recommended but should not limit you completely :). Looks easy enough to install, give me a sec and I will try it
<gnome-xchat> im new to ubuntu and lovin it
<cheshair> Resistance, i see... i didn't get that, thanks for pointing out. Main issue form me is that I am looking for some confortable way of turning on my pc and having automatically logged in in my IRC chans of choice. With xchat autologin capabilities this is a pain, as far as i can se
<x> varys0101, in alsamixer if you use your arrow keys to scroll, you see nothing in there named speakers or something that would indicate it controls the laptop speakers?
<cheshair> *see
<Resistance> StarryNight:  also, there's a bunch of other factors that cound impoact that
<bobweaver> I dont care if it is on my computer as long as dpkg dont touch it :>)
<Resistance> cheshair:  nothing will *easily* do that
<Resistance> save for pidgin or stuff like it
<varys0101> x: i dont get any sound anymore i totally just screwed around too much its a settings thing .. re: alsamixer yes i see speakers
<Resistance> cheshair:  anything that claims to be instant messaging and irc...
<cheshair> Resistance, ah thank you so much
<Resistance> cheshair:  is probably not a full irc client
<Resistance> cheshair:  you can set xchat as a startup item though
<Resistance> i.e. after you login it loads
<StarryNight> when i run windows i have no problem but just linux but if i just use generic drivers i dont get that issue just with nvidia drivers for linux
<Resistance> but i'd not recommend that
<x> varys0101, ok. hit M on the one called speaker and the 00's should go away on the bottom.
<varys0101> x: master, speaker, pcm, front, front mic jack mode, S/PDIF, S/PDIF Default PCM, S/DIF Playback SOurce, Beep
<x> varys0101, make sure everything except speaker is unmuted.
<kazagistar> when I turn on my netbook normally, it blackscreens right away until I turn it off, but if I turn it on in recovery and "resume" it boots normally
<varys0101> x: do i want it MM or 00 is one muted or something
<x> varys0101, MM is muted
<cheshair> Resistance, each time I launch xchat, it automatically log me in in ubuntu channel, which i do not want. There is a way to change this, of course, but i didn't find it, that's a bit frustrating. Anyway, you already answered my question, thank you very much
<Resistance> cheshair:  #xchat for xchat help
<Resistance> cheshair:  but you're welcome :)
<cheshair> Resistance, yes sure
<varys0101> x: thanks for your help, i got it to work by turning speakers bar all the way down (while unmuted)
<varys0101> handy alsamixer thing
<varys0101> muting speakers though makes both headphones and internal speakers go away
<x> varys0101, hrm ...
<varys0101> but turning speakers to 0<>0 is a workaround it seems
<garden92> how would i install a game from an iso?
<x> varys0101, in pavucontrol on the config tab. under the card ur using (internel audio) or whatever. in the dropdown box of options does it have any like line out or something.
<x> varys0101, I don't doubt what ur saying it's just weird that it would work that way.
<kazagistar> garden92: if it lacks more nasty copy protections, you should be able to just mount it and run it (in wine if it is a windows game)
<varys0101> x: nope
<varys0101> x: three options with the word "output"
<x> garden92, if it's a new game, or one that uses like alot of resources it probably won't work / run very well in wine
<andrew_46> cheshair: This will get you a look at the application in action anyway: http://paste.ubuntu.com/761376/ It is a single command...
<x> varys0101, your using the internal audio analog, like an intel chip or something ?
<varys0101> x: yeah i guess according to alsamixer its..
<StarryNight> ok so i signed in with 2d ubuntu and it seems to fix the problems
<varys0101> IDT 92HD balalalabh
<cheshair> andrew_46, that's too kind of you! thank you veeery much!
<its_me> nevyn: Ubuntu Software Center has gitolite + gitweb (as addon for gitolite), which is easier to install. Do they have the same interface as GitHub?
<garden92> X: its a linux port and i think older then 04
<its_me> nevyn: (This is a private project and I wouldn't host it on another service)
<x> garden92, if it's ported to linux why do you need wine?
<andrew_46> cheshair: If you like the application you should be able to drop the whole folder and contents in /usr/local
<cheshair> andrew_46, fine
<garden92> x: thats just what kazagistar said. im not trying to use wine
<x> varys0101, oh. well i'm not sure on the details of that kind of card (IDT?) but if turning down the speaker vol works for you i'd say go with it since im not sure what else you can try if muting the speaker also mutes the headphone.
<x> varys0101, the only control I know that should affect everything would be 'pcm'
<x> or master obviously...
<Folklore> im running server in terminal
<Folklore> but when I close it out it takes like 2 minutes to get it to run again right
<Folklore> keep getting a bind error
<Folklore> any know why it takes so long to reset?
<StepNjump> I installed a package using dpkg, how can I remove the package please?
<Folklore> the binaries deleted and isnt running
<x> StepNjump, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<varys0101> x: i think my laptop's soundpanel has something to do with it, like it'll show muted on the physical-actual display when its no etc
<StepNjump> ok thanks X
<varys0101> not *
<x> varys0101, I know what you mean sort of, laptop sound chips are weird. I'm glad to have a desktop with a decent intel /realtek chip I hated my old laptop.
<StarryNight> x what kind of desktop r u using?
<garden92> kazagistar: how do i mount in linux?
<bobweaver> StepNjump:  you couls also use dpkg if the repo dont see the package I think that -p and -r are the ticket
<RTYGY45> hail !!
<x> StarryNight, oh. it's just a gigabyte mobo with an i3-550 overclocked to 4.2ghz with an upgraded air cooler. nothing special just a kit I bought a year or so ago.
<StarryNight> darn
<RTYGY45> x yeah overclocking latest CPUs is easy
<RTYGY45> you get at least 1.5Ghz out of it
<RTYGY45> but you break it fast
<x> RTYGY45, yea all I did was give it +0.40 vcore to push from 3.2ghz to 4.2ghz
<RTYGY45> also power consumption increase so you pay more money for it
<Resistance> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Resistance> i think you guys need to read that ^
<x> Resistance, calm down bro.
<bobweaver> StarryNight:  something like dpkg -r -P <package >
<StarryNight> i only use semptron on my desktop cause i just watch movies on it
<x> Resistance, computers 'are' on topic here.
<Resistance> x: /query please
<RTYGY45> you don't want to pay like 30watts extra for unused power
<llutz_> x: no they aren't. this is ubuntu-support not hardware
<StarryNight> my lappy is what i use the most so i just got i5 core second generation
<StepNjump> bobweaver, yes the apt-get remove didn't work for dpkg -i brscan2-0.2.5.1.i386.deb
<RTYGY45> so always understand if it's worth overclocking
 * [Xaronic] is away: [avionic] is AFK
<x> you know whats funny llutz_ i've been helping people for... an hour or so and you were quiet till you wanted to repremand someone for nothing
<x> lmao.
<x> Resistance, point made, but please refrain from sending me private messages.
<rio_> hello
<RTYGY45> hallo
<RTYGY45> i want to install minimum linux with only a GUI like gnome 2.x
<RTYGY45> anyone know how ?
<llutz_> RTYGY45: get a minimal-iso of *buntu <11.10
<PW-toXic> hi, I have an ubuntu server running, which i rarely reboot. But when i reboot, it takes hourse, because of the file system checks.. Can I and should i disable them?
<varys0101>  RTYGY45: no, but I also can point out that this is a Ubuntu support channel
<varys0101> or listen to llutz_
<x> RTYGY45, download a server version of ubuntu.
<varys0101> i dunno
<varys0101> and x
<bobweaver> StepNjump:  dpkg -r -P  brscan2-0.2.5.1*
<llutz_> RTYGY45: from 11.10 there's no gnome2 anymore
<x> RTYGY45, you can dl a server version and install it.
<RTYGY45> llutz i want 11.04
<satty> hi
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<RTYGY45> x i tried yesterday but after i finished it didnt start
<RTYGY45> so i need a guide
<RTYGY45> or someone who used the minimum cd
<llutz_> !minimal | RTYGY45
 * andrew_46 waves to benonsoftware :)
<ubottu> RTYGY45: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<StepNjump> Oh breat bobweaver, let me try that one
<x> RTYGY45, you installed a server version of 11.04 and it failed to boot or... ?
<RTYGY45> yeah it failed to boot
<x> what error..?
<RTYGY45> after i downloaded everything
<RTYGY45> black screen
<satty> synaptics is not working
<x> maybe a bad .iso did you check the md5 ?
<RTYGY45> no i didnt
<nevyn> its_me_gb: no.
<x> If I see another spider in my basement im getting the glock.
<llutz_> RTYGY45: did you get behind grub at boottime or was it black before?
<RTYGY45> llultz i will try again today
<RTYGY45> it was black screen and nothing response
<x> RTYGY45, check the .md5 on the .iso !
<almoxarife> satty: not working, how?
<llutz_> RTYGY45: iirc pressing lef-shift will show  you the grub menu
<Foulad> good morning , i was seraching for ubuntu update commend and found sudo apt-get update is that correct ?
<x> Foulad, that will update your package DB
<llutz_> Foulad: that updates package informations
<x> but it wont install updates.
<satty> almoxarife i am not able double click and drag and drop with touch pad
<x> Foulad, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Foulad> <llutz_> <x> whst will update ubuntu all of it ?
<almoxarife> satty: what version of ubuntu?
<x> Foulad, that cmd I just gave you will.
<Foulad> <x> thank you very muchj
<x> np ;-)
<satty> almoxarife u 11.10
<stinkfist> do you have a command that will let me zoom in/resize with my touchpad?
<Foulad> <x> can you give me shutdown commend as well ?
<x> Foulad, sudo shutdown -r now
<x> is reboot err sorry.
<x> no -r for shutdown
<llutz_> Foulad: halt
<almoxarife> satty: and this just happened or its been this way from install?
<Foulad> <x> sudo shutdown now ?
<llutz_> Foulad: sudo halt
<x> yea or halt I guess though I have never used halt.
<Foulad> <llutz_> thank you
<satty> almoxrife , its from installation
<llutz_> Foulad: or: sudo shutdown -h now
<x> do you need the -h ?
<Foulad> <llutz_> i have 2 languages how can i change keyboard language by keyboad when i would like to witre
<stinkfist> where can u find skype in ubuntu
<llutz_> Foulad: idk
<stinkfist> its not in the internet tab in applications
<RTYGY45> i choose which option to install ubuntu mini ?
<x> stinkfist, awesome name and sudo apt-cache search skype find the package name, then sudo apt-get install packagename
<RTYGY45> last time i choose command line
<llutz_> Foulad: systemsettings-keyboard maybe?
<stinkfist> lol thanks x
<Foulad> any one know how can i change keyboard language to write from keyboard not from top bar
<almoxarife> satty: go into system settings > mouse-touchpad , touchpad tab and click on the settings you need
<satty> mox any pointer for this problem
<x> stinkfist, I don't see skype in the repo's. you might have to see if they have a .deb on their website ?
<satty> almoxarife i did that several time but no benefit
<almoxarife> satty: what kind of machine you got?
<bobweaver> x: you can get skyp in the software center ?
<scroogemcduckets> Hi. I'm running into a boot problem with ubuntu 10.4
<x> stinkfist, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<satty> almoxarife : Lenovo g460
<stinkfist> i still cant find skype
<stinkfist> it is installed
<stinkfist> i just dont know where it is
<x> bobweaver, yea, I see that it says that. but I can't find it.
<x> stinkfist, locate skype
<x> in a terminal
<stinkfist> how?
<stinkfist> thats the command?
<Foulad> <stinkfist>  dash home and search for it if you have 11.10
<scroogemcduckets> Hi. I'm running into a boot problem with ubuntu 10.4, can anyone help with this?
<x> stinkfist, open a terminal and type locate skype.
<x> stinkfist, thats how you can find it if it's installed.
<stinkfist> oh thanks
<stinkfist> found it
<stinkfist> its on my windows partition :/
<x> LOL -__
<x> stinkfist, you need an ubuntu ver of skype
<llutz_> stinkfist: apt-cache policy skype |grep -i insta
<master_> hey i'm new here
<x> scroogemcduckets, what kind of boot problem ?
<stinkfist> how do u do that straight line
<stinkfist> o.o
<StepNjump> bobweaver it worked! thank you very much
<bobweaver> StepNjump:  np
<bobweaver> x: 100% in the repos http://imagebin.org/187202
<StepNjump> bobweaver, have you ever used weechat?
<almoxarife> satty: not sure what to tell you, perhaps someone else has had the same issue
<scroogemcduckets> <x> I ran some updates today in ubuntu and its no longer booting, its a dual boot with windows xp.
<x> scroogemcduckets, any errors... ?
<bobweaver> StepNjump: no I have not you can pm me and tell me all about it
<x> bobweaver, Im not doubting it, just saying it doesn't show up on my machine
<scroogemcduckets> <x> yes its saying to replace the hal.dll
<almoxarife> scroogemcduckets: is it a wubi install?
<StepNjump> oh no bobweaver, it's just that I was told that this IRC has a way to easily autofill the line with previous nicks used for faster use but I haven't found how to do it. It's a curses type of IRC client
<scroogemcduckets> <x> yes
<x> bobweaver, did you have to add a repo to find it ?
<x> StepNjump, type part of nick then hit tab ?
<satty> almoxarife : problem solved
<x> scroogemcduckets, so you had dualboot windows... 7 / ubuntu ?
<almoxarife> satty: cool, what was it?
<scroogemcduckets> <x> xp/ubuntu
<StepNjump> X: oh great!
<StepNjump> x thanks a lot
<satty> sudo synclient SingleTapTimeout=360
<bobweaver> x: lets see:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ && cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<StepNjump> that is great!
<StepNjump> x: The tab works
<x> when I search for skype all I find is something about pidgin-skype and someprogram named earcandy only 3 results none of them skype.
<x> but I don't need skype so MUAHHAHahaah!.
<x> sorrry im a bit toasted.
<StarryNight> skype.com :)
<x> cellphone.net ;-P
<master_> how to install tor
<ikonia> !skype | x
<ubottu> x: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<llutz_> !tor | master_
<Superxgl> hi all, a side question pls, what is the difference between open source software and traditional software in testing ?
<ubottu> master_: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<master_> i had problem
<x> ikonia, I know I referred someone to that community link a minute ago ;-) thank you though.
<master_> i have problem
<x> master_, whats that problem?
<master_> pluging not install
<llutz_> !details | master_
<ubottu> master_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<master_> i use ubuntu 11.10
<master_> new version
<master_> and i install the validater
<x> master_, what plugin ? how did you try to install, and what error ?
<master_> show  connection error
<master_> that pluging not support
<master_> like this
<StepNjump> Has anyone ever successfully install a Brother printer on Linux? http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<StepNjump> I keep getting error messages
<x> StepNjump, not that it helps but usually HP is easiest on linux
<llutz_> StepNjump: hl22250dn works fine here (10.10) with debs from brother
<x> StepNjump, well it helps if you didn;t buy it yet.
<StepNjump> x: llutz_ I am trying to manually install the scanner drivers over my LAN and it doesn't seem to want to connect
<x> StepNjump, what do you mean install over the lan... ?
<llutz_> StepNjump: scanner? multifunctional printer? no idea about those
<StepNjump> x: I found it in the trash! lol It is not working over USB but is working fine on scan on windows lol
<scroogemcduckets> <x>hey thanks anyway. I'm gonna go back to google.
<StepNjump> on the network
<StepNjump> llutz_: yes multifunction
<x> StepNjump, garbage gem eh. love those.
<StepNjump> x: lol
<x> I have a real nice amplifier from the 70's someone abused by putting in the trash ;-(
<RTYGY45> abused it ?
<x> yea. since it still works 100%
<RTYGY45> 31 yrs and it is still working ?
<x> fuq yea.
<x> sansui au-8500.
<Superxgl> ok, then , is there any channel about software testing?
<StepNjump> x: The first goodie I found in the trash was a HP netserver. It had sda, sdb and sdc in there.. Nice machine... BIG! I was living in California in those days not too far from Silicon valley
<RTYGY45> well.. it at least it died before you
<RTYGY45> you are still a life
<x> huh?
<RTYGY45> nothing
<x> it's older than me !
<RTYGY45> ooo ok
<RTYGY45> i thought you are near 60 or somethig
<x> oh hellz nah
<x> ;-P
<andrew_46> StepNjump: I did but on another distro: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/slackware-vs-brother-hl-2140-a-742981/
<x> StepNjump, what did you mean by trying to install over the lan ? and what kind of file is the driver ur trying to install?
<StepNjump> thanks andrew_46
<aiu_> hello, im completly new to linux - though iwould like to setup a cloud9 testing environment - do i need the server or desktop version?
<iceroot> aiu_: 2 server installations
<StepNjump> x: well.. I tried to install the scanner drivers
<StepNjump> let me check
<iceroot> aiu_: if you mean the ubuntu-cloud
<StepNjump> x: I tried to install those: brscan2-0.2.5-1.i386.deb  brscan-skey-0.2.1-3.i386.deb  cupswrapperMFC420CN-1.0.2-3.i386.deb  mfc420cnlpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb
<aiu_> nope, the "mozilla" collaborative development ide
<aiu_> @ iceroot
<x> StepNjump, how did you try to install them. and are you on 32bit linux ?
<aiu_> @ iceroot http://cloud9.io/
<Raghu__> When compiling the package,  mingw-runtime-3.15.2 I am getting the *** buffer overflow detected ***
<llutz_> StepNjump: did you "sudo apt-get -f install" after installing those? what error do you get?
<StepNjump> x yes on 32 bits
<iceroot> aiu_: server down
<aiu_> sorry @ iceroot http://c9.io/
<StepNjump> llutz_: it just wouldn't connect to the printer I think... Let me see the error message I received
<Raghu__> When compiling the package,  mingw-runtime-3.15.2 I am getting the *** buffer overflow detected *** Is this my i386-gnu-linux/libc problem?
<RTYGY45> which is better? GRUB or LILO bootloader ?
<aiu_> @ iceroot https://github.com/ajaxorg/cloud9
<llutz_> RTYGY45: depends on your needs. both do their job
<x> RTYGY45, go with grub
<StepNjump> llutz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/761405/
<Raghu__> When compiling the package,  mingw-runtime-3.15.2 I am getting the *** buffer overflow detected *** Is this my i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 problem?
<master_> apt-get install tor tor-geoipdb
<iceroot> aiu_: server-edition is ok for that
<ikonia> Raghu__: it certainly looks from that high level error message that it's not happy with your libc component
<master_> after this step what ill do
<ikonia> Raghu__: have you considered looking if there is a pre-compiled version already available ?
<iceroot> aiu_: if you dont need a gui(desktop) use the server-edition of ubuntu
<bheda> mac os  x file manager   in ubuntu
<ikonia> bheda: pardon ?
<omkar_> hi
<bheda>    i used to   mac os file manager   is there a clone of it ubuntu
<marcvangend> I'm trying to figure out which user Apache is running as.
<marcvangend> When I do "ps aux | grep apache", I get 1 process running as root and 5 as www-data. So which is it?
<ikonia> bheda: not a clone no
<Raghu__> ikonia: I am cross compiling this for my MIPS...
<ikonia> bheda: there are file managers such as nautilus on ubuntu
<llutz_> marcvangend: www-data
<Raghu__> ikonia: i can paste the full backtrace here
<bheda> yaa
<omkar_> hey what are you talking about
<StepNjump> llutz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/761407/
<ikonia> Raghu__: no thanks,
<llutz_> marcvangend: apache starts as user "root" to be able to bind port 80/443, then it forks to user www-data
<bheda>    but i wanted the tab effect   of mac os x  file manager  how  to    i  just googled i didnt find  wat i was looking for
<aiu_> @ iceroot thx for your advice
<ikonia> bheda: not sure that's part of the default file managers
<llutz_> StepNjump: no helpful error in that.
<omkar_> ikona
<bheda>   macubuntu  doesnt have   it   also
<x> lol. was that a trolling attempt -_-
<ikonia> bheda: that's b ecause it's just a skin
<marcvangend> llutz_: OK, thanks. In that case I still don't understand why Apache doesn't allow my to use files that are in the www-data group... but I will search on!
<ikonia> x: ?
<mazda01> i am issuing sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd bs=1M against a disk I am purposely trying to to zero out. it's 160gb. it still isn't done, is that normal?
<x> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> mazda01: yes
<ikonia> mazda01: it has to write 160GB of nothing
<mazda01> ikonia, ok, do i just ctrl-c it?
<StepNjump> If anyone is interested to know how to record audio 'what you hear' from their computer under ubuntu, I finally found it.. Hope it helps http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recording-internal-audio-in-ubuntu.html
<ikonia> why would you ctrl-c it
<mazda01> ikonia, oh, so keep waiting?
<llutz_> mazda01: "killall -USR1 dd" on 2nd terminal
<StepNjump> ooops error
<ikonia> mazda01: correct, just wait for it to finish
<llutz_> mazda01: itll show you the progress
<StepNjump> llutz_: I think I will go to bed... I thought it would have been easier
<mazda01> llutz, there;s definitely no progress of anything. LOL
<StepNjump> thanks though llutz_
<RTYGY45> guys
<RTYGY45> GUYS !!!
<ikonia> mazda01: do "iostat 5" and make sure there is disk activity on the target device
<ikonia> RTYGY45: please stop that
<bheda> i have one more problem  i  just dont see many of the  wifi connections in my area in ubuntu  which im able to see in windows7  i have a laptop acer5733 having atheros  ar5b95   i  just says no wifi networks detected
<RTYGY45> i installed ubuntu mini and finished the installation
<RTYGY45> now it's askig me for a user pass
<RTYGY45> i didnt use anything
<Raghu__> ikonia: any clues why the libc is crahsing?
<llutz_> mazda01: if your dd doesn't respond to USR1, it hangs
<ikonia> Raghu__: not without more details,
<mazda01> ikonia, ok, installing sysstat, 1 sec
<mazda01> ikonia, doesn't come default in 10.04 apparently
<elagoz> حد هنا مصررررررررررررررررررررررررررى ؟
<x> mazda01, or 11.10
<elagoz> طب حد هنا عرببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببى
<x> what is that arabic ?
<mazda01> ikonia, ok, the iostat 5 came back and it shows different numbers for TPS each time on the disk. sdd             152.80
<StepNjump> x or llutz_ maybe you guys could help me with this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/761418/
<ikonia> mazda01: ok, so it's "working"
<elagoz> why u ask X ?
<Raghu__> ikonia: Thanks for your support. I am using the bitbake to cross comiple, And my host is running on Ubuntu 11.0.
<ikonia> Raghu__: no idea what bitbake is, not how I cross-compile
<x> StepNjump, is that .deb in the .dir you are trying to install from ?
<Raghu__> ikonia: I dont understand why host pc's libc is getting used here. see the the backtrace.
<Raghu__> *** buffer overflow detected ***: /toolchain/raghup/ea/build_tv550_debug_rebuild001/staging/i586-mingw32/usr/lib/gcc/i586-mingw32/3.4.5/../../../../i586-mingw32/bin/ld terminated
<mazda01> ikonia, here's a pastebin  http://pastebin.com/XLCpfVAe
<Raghu__> i586-mingw32-gcc -B./ -shared  -Wl,--image-base,0x6FBC0000 -Wl,--entry,_DllMainCRTStartup@12 mthr.o mthr_init.o mingwthrd.def -Lmingwex -o mingwm10.dll
<mazda01> llee, what's USR1?
<Raghu__> collect2: ld terminated with signal 6 [Aborted]
<StepNjump> yes x
<StepNjump> according to the brother website, they have two drivers for my printer: cups driver and LPR. I don't know the difference x
<x> StepNjump, according to that error that .deb is not in that directory it says it can't find it... check ur spelling
<StepNjump> no it should be fine... let me check again x
<ikonia> mazda01: looks like it's doing stuff
<mazda01> StepNjump, yes, are you absolutely sure it's named: cupswrapperMFC420CN-1.0.2-3.i386.deb?
<mazda01> ikonia, ok, thanks a lot! it's only been a few hours so I guess 160gb take s along time
<StepNjump> x:  you were darned right!
<x> mazda01, if you are writing zero's then heck yea dude. 160gb of 0's is alot.
<llutz_> mazda01: "killall -USR1 dd" as same user in 2nd terminal. all running dd will/shall respond with a status on it
<mazda01> ikonia, would you guys know how to break in a hard drive, like to make sure it's fully tested before putting it into a raid array?
<StepNjump> I was one lever up! x and mazda01
<Raghu__> ikonia:  *** buffer overflow detected ***: /toolchain/raghup/ea/build_tv550_debug_rebuild001/staging/i586-mingw32/usr/lib/gcc/i586-mingw32/3.4.5/../../../../i586-mingw32/bin/ld terminated
<Raghu__> ikonia: collect2: ld terminated with signal 6 [Aborted]
<mazda01> llutz, so is there another way to make sure a stupid gpt partition table gets removed then? can I just kill the dd command?
<x> mazda01, not really drives fail whenever they want.
<ikonia> mazda01: break in ?
<x> mazda01, and by doing tons of stress tests or whatever to make sure it won't fail, you might make it fail haha!
<mazda01> x true BUT if I test it thoroughly I can be sure it's not a DOA for the most part
<x> mazda01, check it for bad sectors, if no bad sectors. then it's not currently DOA
<mazda01> ikonia, ensuring a drive is NOT DOA
<ikonia> mazda01: errr, if it spins up, it's not DOA
<x> ikonia, not true.
<mazda01> lol
<mazda01> i have stirred the pot. LOL
<x> not true at all lol.
<ikonia> yes it is true
<ikonia> if a hard disk spins up, it's not "dead"
<x> so a disk that spins up but is unuseable it's not 'dead'
<x> ?
<ikonia> no
<mazda01> i have been looking into unRAID and many suppliers of hard drive server (file storage) claim to break in servers for 2 weeks prior to shipping it to you
<llutz_> mazda01: parted   "mklabel DOS"
<x> k your right :-) agree to disagree
<llutz_> mazda01: sry "mklabel msdos"
<theadmin> Why use dd to make a partition table anyway? fdisk /dev/sda <<< "o"
<StepNjump> x and mazda01 Awsome.. It installed! Now I have to configure the network. What is the difference between the CUPS and LPR driver?
<mazda01> theadmin, i never said I am using dd to make a partition table
<theadmin> mazda01: to wipe, I meant
<x> mazda01, anyway I have gotten like 10 hd's over the years with 'bad sectors' on them as soon as I got them they spin up, but they are useless since they are already failing and will only give problems.
<mazda01> StepNjump, glad it worked, no idea. you'd have to google to find out different
<theadmin> mazda01: You can just create a new one (the command I specified does so for /dev/sda)
<x> StepNjump, i don't know what lpr is, but ubuntu uses cups
<mazda01> x that's my point. so what is the test to check for bad sectors?
<x> check the brother website for more info
<StepNjump> oh ok.. that's what it worked anyway x.. Thanks a lot to mazda01 also
<StepNjump> Works so great with the TAB in weechat.. this is soo awsome
<x> mazda01, um, under system administration like gnome-disk-utility or something shows if you have bad sectors
<Raghu__> Any idea why following error is coming while cross-comipling? *** buffer overflow detected ***: /toolchain/raghup/ea/build_tv550_debug_rebuild001/staging/i586-mingw32/usr/lib/gcc/i586-mingw32/3.4.5/../../../../i586-mingw32/bin/ld terminated
<mazda01> x don't have gnome-disk-utility is that available to 10.04? i can look, sorry
<mazda01> theadmin, what was the command again?
<theadmin> mazda01: Creates an empty MBR partition table on /dev/sda
<theadmin> mazda01: fdisk /dev/sda <<< "o"
<footofthehare> so i removed the nvidia drivers from my other computer and i have the new ones to install but when i try to boot it up it doesn't go into a terminal just into a broken looking screen
<elagoz> ya ged3an 7ad masry aw 3arby hena ?
<x> mazda01, not sure. I used to have it (though im on fluxbox now) and I would like to get it again my self actually. apt-cache says package name is gnome-disk-utility but I can't find the executable for some reason... hrmmm
<footofthehare> is there a button i need to press when it's booting up to go into terminal
<Raghu__> Any idea why following error is coming while cross-comipling? *** buffer overflow detected ***: /toolchain/raghup/ea/build_tv550_debug_rebuild001/staging/i586-mingw32/usr/lib/gcc/i586-mingw32/3.4.5/../../../../i586-mingw32/bin/ld terminated
<mazda01> footofthehare, no, at some point you can hit ctrl-alt-f1
<ikonia> Raghu__: look at the libc component it's using from your toolchain
<ikonia> looking at that error, it's in there
<mazda01> footofthehare, and that will take you a terminal like window to log in without a gui, is that what you mean?
<footofthehare> yes, mazda
<elagoz> how i can open Ntfs on Xubuntu  ?
<mazda01> LOL, so apparently I used that USR1 dd command and here's the status: 159330074624 bytes (159 GB) copied, 8515.58 s, 18.7 MB/s
<x> anyone know what the binary is called for gnome-disk-utility ?
<inashdeen> hi, i am installing open kdk 7. and when i want to  update-alternatives -s it, i got this error http://pastebin.com/8nTm78Mx
<theadmin> elagoz: The same way you open any usual partition, just make sure ntfs-3g is installed
<mazda01> so it's almost done then?
<llutz_> mazda01: correct
<mazda01> llutz, thanks
<Raghu__> ikonia: how to i update my libc component?
<footofthehare> ok ctrl alt f1 just makes the screen go blank, am i screwed here?
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> Raghu__: and it looks like it's the libc component in the toolchain, not the system
<footofthehare> do i have to do a complete reinstall
<mazda01> x i have a disk utility which is this command: palimpsest
<deej1976> x: palimpsest
<mazda01> footofthehare, slow down, relax.
<x> mazda01, yea I just figured that out on google
<x> mazda01, that is the one i was talking about.
<mazda01> footofthehare, what is the issue?
<Raghu__> ikonia: but the backtrace logs shows that libc is picked from this location /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<bobweaver> footofthehare: no you do not worse case boot live cd mount hard drive and chroot it then rm the nvidia that locks you up
<x> mazda01, if you select a disk, on the right it shows its status if it's healthy or has bad sectors! you can even do benchmarks on it.
<x> deej1976, thanks also.
<ikonia> Raghu__: sounds like your spec file is not aligned then
<mazda01> x ah, ok. i love the Main Menu choice in my 10.04 install, cause it shows me exactly what menu choices are and what exact command they are. Did that stay in 10.10, 11.04, and 11.10?
<footofthehare> I removed the nvidia drivers that were installed to get the 64 bit ones, and the guide was following said that after i removed them i just need to go into a terminal when i reset and install the new ones but i see no terminal just the purple screen
<mazda01> lol dd: writing `/dev/sdd': No space left on device
<Raghu__> ikonia: I didnt understand your msg. I am bit new to this toolchain building
<bobweaver> footofthehare: you have live cd ?
<mazda01> YEAH, DONE!!!!!!
<elagoz> i don't hv anything in manger files ?
<x> mazda01, idk cause this was an Xubuntu (xfce ubuntu) install that I changed to fluxbox, so I make my own custom menu entry's for programs I actually use, some times like just a second ago it can be annoying to find a programs name when it's nothing to do with the package heh ;-) but I love fluxbox so it's worth it. and it does auto-add most stuff to the menus'
<footofthehare> going to burn one with the laptop i guess i had one but i gave it away, lol
<footofthehare> so i need live cd?
<theadmin> elagoz: So what, just access it the normal way via the console...
<ikonia> Raghu__: your compiler uses a spec file to contain it's paths on where to look/link against,
<jasonmsp> hey all..  Where can I go for help writing expressions for searches in Evolution?
<INodeNotHere> when i start my computer rather than the normal GUI kicking in. i get screen with the time in the top center and a small icond with the name of my computer in the center of the screen. could someone please help
<bobweaver> footofthehare:  it is good to share
<bobweaver> :>)
<ikonia> Raghu__: it appears your compiler is looking at your host, rather than the toolchain or target libs
<deej1976> footofthehare: If you've install, try ctrl+alt+f1
<master_> how to close any program in ubuntu by forec
<mazda01> x i tried flux before, enlightenment, and some other lightweight ones but the ease is just not there for me. been using ubuntu for 5+ years
<theadmin> master_: pkill "program name"
<master_> ok
<master_> thanxxx
<mazda01> x all of my hardware can handle gnome's heavier resource footprint
<theadmin> master_: you can also use "xkill" in order to kill programs by clicking on their windowz
<master_> but from were i got this option
<happygolucky> footofthehare: you should also be able to get a terminal from ctrl alt t
<Raghu__> ikonia: Ok, I also guess the same. Where exactly this spec file woule be and what is the name of it?
<footofthehare> k burning live cd now
<mazda01> footofthehare, no, you don't need a live cd
<bobweaver> footofthehare:  good
<theadmin> master_: Um, they are both just commands.
<ikonia> Raghu__: it depends on your toolchain/setup, I can't help on that as I don't know wha tyou've setup
<master_> ok
<mazda01> footofthehare, i don't who you want help from BUT, if all you did was change some graphics drivers, you shoulkd be able to access tty1 easily
<ikonia> Raghu__: it's not a dyanmic file, it's use when the tool chain is built
<x> mazda01, yea I diudn't like flux the first few times, and I didn't do it for the memory use although I did go from like 24% use on xfce to 11% on flux which is nice ;-) I just like how fluxbox is and I map all my favorite programs to alt + letter keys so it's ez to launch stuff anyway. it's just very fast
<elagoz> home & trush & Desktop & system part
<mazda01> footofthehare, by resarting the machine, waiting for it to get to a point that its done booting, and then hit ctrl-alt-f1. log in, and correct your issue
<Raghu__> ikonia: Can this be dependent on my mingw configure settings?
<mazda01> x i am sure it is. everyone has their personal prefs. that's why i love linux!
<x> mazda01, exactly unlimited options, and they are all free!
<ikonia> Raghu__: no, that is the target build, not the toolchain components
<mazda01> x i love FREE.......FOSS FTW
<x> ;-p
<Raghu__> ikonia: thanks for some clue...i will digg further if i can get more details.
<mazda01> x yeah, the disk utility is awesome, not sure how i've not seen that this entire time. shows smart status if drive supports it also! where's the benchmarks though you said?
<mazda01> x nevermind, i am blind. found it
<x> mazda01, umm... select a disk then left side of the pain where the smart data is.
<x> mazda01, I do have a 1tb with 1 bad block. just 99.9% of the time  you will get alot more bad blocks soon.
<x> your drive has free blocks / sectors whatever to remap to.
<mazda01> x true
<x> this drive actually came out of a usb enclosure ( the usb part died and I think killed 1 block on this hd haha!)
<mazda01> x LOL, check out this photo https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-jqo4_HeNMJY/Tt3g8QIG9kI/AAAAAAAABX4/mXEG5Ck4_RI/s713/Screenshot1.png
<mazda01> x "the operation concerns the hard drive" LOLOLOLOLO
<mazda01> x the disk I am testing came out of a maxtor external firewire enclosure.
<mazda01> firewire is so 1999
<mazda01> lol
<x> mazda01, you can only do a read benchmark if the disk has partitions on it I believe
<mazda01> x just wrote zeros to it
<x> firewire is actually alot faster than usb 2.0 I believe
<mazda01> x i know that but with 3.0 out now
<x> I have never used it lol
<x> yea im kinda dumb cause the mobo I bought a year and a half ago or whatevr didn';t have it. but I dont have any 3.0 devices and by then it will be time for a new comp so it almost doesn't matter ya know?
<x> + any 3.0 device is 2.0 compatible so.....
<elagoz> how i can open Ntfs on Xubuntu  ?
<mazda01> x yeah, it was hilarious. i was in Radio Shack (small electronic shop) looking around. Saw an external hdd that said USB 3.0 on it. I asked the sales guy if he knew if USB 3.0 was backwards compatiable to USB 2.0. He was like, huh?
<wind> I've heard people saying firewire hard disks and sound boxes being more reliable.. and of course firewire hard disk will be a bit faster than 2.0, if the actual disk exceeds that 30MB/s barrier :)
<x> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mazda01> x i wanted to see how smart the guy who is selling the stuff was and obviously this was way over his head. LOL
<x> lol
<Lasers_> mazda01: You probably blew his mind when you said the word 'backward compatible'
<wind> seeing many usb hard disks "drop out" suddenly and reconnecting them fixing it for a while, I can believe the argument of firewire being more reliable (or maybe it's the implementation in some cases)
<x> all they know how to do at radioshack is sell cell phone's thats like 98% of their business now.
<INodeNotHere> how can i run a ubuntu system upgrade from the terminal
<wind> btw, if you dare to disable journaling of the hfs+ partition then you can use them without fuse in linux and it might be bit faster
<x> INodeNotHere, what do you mean system upgrade, just install the new updates? or upgrade whole distribution ?
<mazda01> then i overheard a guy wanting an adapter for his android phone that he could plug in and convert signal to composite or component connection. they were looking at the little usb mini connector. i had just grabbed a cable for my iphone to output my video/audio signal to my tv. so this poor customer wanted to do the same with his android but he must have had an older android without the output capabilities
<x> I asked for a soldering iron once and the kid thought I was a space alien.
<mazda01> INodeNotHere, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<INodeNotHere> mazda01: thanks
<mazda01> INodeNotHere, although please google that first
<INodeNotHere> mazda01: you right i should have sorry
<mazda01> INodeNotHere, i haven't upgraded in a long time and it may have changed
<mazda01> INodeNotHere, no, I mean I may be wrong
<INodeNotHere> mazda01: i googled it you are right
<mazda01> INodeNotHere, you can also issue man aptitude and read the man pages. Great toilet reading
<blackshirt> INodeNotHere: what are you doing ?
<astro771> i have installed wubi and get dumped to {initramfs} when I reboot saying it can't find device ... any pointers?  (win7, 64 bit ubuntu 11.10 )
<INodeNotHere> mazda01: haha thanks
<footofthehare> ok now it seems like my keyboard isn't even working to let my into bios or anything
<x> INodeNotHere, update current updates. or to a new ver of ubuntu!?!?
<blackshirt> astro771: i think wubi just "helper" for windows-alumny :D
<footofthehare>  mn1
<mazda01> INodeNotHere, or man apt-get   and I was dead serious. THe "man" pages are very very helpful
<INodeNotHere> blackshirt: the power cut during an dist upgrade and now my system is not bootable. so i thought i could chroot my ubuntu install and run the updade from the terminal
<footofthehare> *+--------------------------
<footofthehare> ++++*-----------------------------------------------------
<FloodBot1> footofthehare: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lasers_> !upgrades | INodeNotHere
<ubottu> INodeNotHere: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<footofthehare> sorry i was trying the keyboard on this laptop it's not working on either wtf
<INodeNotHere> blackshirt: thats not true, the system does boot. but when the gui kicks in all i get is an icon and my computer name in the center of the screen. and not the normal gnome GUI
<mazda01> INodeNotHere, you could try to drop to tty1, issue sudo aptitude remove --purge gnome-desktop. then install that again
<astro771> blackshirt: yes want to run with Win7 but boot device seems lost ... I have a root.disk  and swap.disk file but it doesn't seem to be able to find them
<mazda01> too much going on, lol
<INodeNotHere> mazda01: thanks that sounds like a great idea
<mazda01> if no one else needs me, i am off to bed
<auronandace> astro771: if you are serious about using ubuntu then wubi is not the way to go
<blackshirt> INodeNotHere: can you boot on single mode ?
<truepurple> Something changed with nautilus and it no longer has a list to the left of drives and stuff, how do I get that back?
<mazda01> auronandace, that's sort of incorrect thing to say IMO
<Lasers_> truepurple: Toggle on "Sidebar" in one of the file menu.
<x> mazda01, I think he is right though honestly....
<Lasers_> truepurple: Press F9 could work. I'm not on linux right now so I can't check that really fast. :(
<mazda01> truepurple, ins't it under View, then check mark sidepane?
<blackshirt> astro771: i have no play with wubi, but if you want, i think maybe better to install on dedicated partition
<mazda01> Lasers, yeap, F9 works
<skegeek> I was setting up ebox, and now i cannot login to my accounts because ldap password is incorrect. Any way to reset?
<Lasers_> mazda01: Cool. Thx. :)
<auronandace> mazda01: howso? wubi is meant to be a demo or preview for those only comfortable with windows systems. (linux was never meant to be installed through windows)
<mazda01> auronandace, because something was "never meant" for something, that means it can become so? Was man meant to fly? was man meant to go into out space?
<INodeNotHere> blackshirt: what is single mode?
<mazda01> auronandace, wubi is meant for the lowly windows users who wants to try out ubuntu, and the ubuntu install from wubi can NOW be moved if so desired to it's own dual boot setup.
<INodeNotHere> blackshirt: you mean single user mode?
<happygolucky> i think he's talking about run levels
<happygolucky> but i just glanced into this
<astro771> blackshirt: auronandance: fair enough, I am not sure I want to "seriously" use it yet ...
<theadmin> happygolucky: There're no runlevels in Ubuntu
<INodeNotHere> happygolucky: i think so to, i have never done this before. how wil this help
<lahwran> if a glyph cannot be found in the current font, are other fonts searched? if so, how does the ordering of this search work? ie, what fonts do I have to copy to other oses for it to work
<mazda01> INodeNotHere, trying single user mode, or fail safe mode from grub most liekly wont solve your issue
<happygolucky> all right well just going on the word single, i was away from keyboard etc.
<mahasona> Hi everyone , I'm having a little issue with installing my usb model . I'm using prolink phs100 . the manul says to use sudo rmmod usbserial
<blackshirt> INodeNotHere: yeah, single user mode ?
<mahasona> but when I do I get this error ERROR: Module usbserial is in use by option,usb_wwan
<INodeNotHere> mazda01: the system does boot fine, i think the issue is something todo with gnome. i get everything OK when the system boots. just the GUI doesnt kick in right
<mazda01> INodeNotHere, if it did crash during a upgrade, you just have to work thru the items that didn't get upgraded OR start again BUT first backing up your stuff you can't lose. so you would use a live cd or usb stick, mount the partition you want to restrieve data from, save it elsewhere, then feel confident you can do a fresh install
<INodeNotHere> mazda01: sounds like a plan, thanks
<astro771> I tried to install it while Microsoft Clikc-to-run had a virtual partition available and the install crapped out on it ... removing the virtual partiiton and trying again ... unable to get it working
<mazda01> INodeNotHere, well, if it is merely a gnome thing, drop to tty1 and install a new desktop manager
<blackshirt> INodeItHere: i think you can recovery throuhg console for getting gnome back
<mahasona> anyone ?
<blackshirt> mahasona, if you have question, just ask ..
<astro771> given that I need to create a dedicated partition -- will the ubuntu installer be able to resize a ntfs partition during install or will I have to do it in Windoze?
<mahasona> I did , blackshirt wait lemme repeat again
<mahasona> Hi everyone , I'm having a little issue with installing my usb model . I'm using prolink phs100 . the manul says to use sudo rmmod usbserial
<mahasona> but when I do I get this error ERROR: Module usbserial is in use by option,usb_wwan
<theadmin> astro771: It can resize ntfs but SLOOOOWLY, I suggest doing it in Windows instead
<INodeNotHere> mazda01: i think there might be more to it than that, first i will run an updrade-dist through chroot, i just need to figure out what "cp: not writing through dangling symlink `/mnt/etc/resolv.conf'" means first, trying to get dns working in the chroot
<astro771> theadmin: thanks
<blackshirt> mahasona: are you mean usb modem ?
<mazda01> INodeNotHere, like xfce4 or even kde
<skegeek> Anyone know how to recover LDAP password? The master password I set during ebox installation isn't working. I can't access my user account or root!
<lamah> how can i stop fallback mode?
<x> INodeNotHere, doesn't dangling symlink mean wherever it's pointing is not there ?
<lamah> in gnome3
<blackshirt> astro771: you can resize ntfs with gparted
<theadmin> lamah: Install graphic drivers.
<mahasona> blackshirt: yes
<blackshirt> mahasona: what your modem type card ?
<mazda01> INodeNotHere, why? you can't connect to the internet?
<lamah> theadmin: i have graphic driver
<theadmin> lamah: If gnome3 forces fallback, you don't have one that works properly.
<mahasona> usb prolink phs100
<blackshirt> mahasona: are you on ubuntu box right now ?
<mazda01> well, i gotta get to bed. it's 3:54 am here. good night! y'all
<lamah> theadmin: but with driver from amd.com again when gnome is started i got the fallback  mode
<mahasona> yes, Im using 10.10
<theadmin> lamah: You sure you installed it properly and it's loaded and works?
<blackshirt> can you connect to internet through your modem now ?
<astro771> blackshirt: so I can used gparted from a liveCD ... option ot resize is greyed out ... should I unmount it and then resize it?
<theadmin> lamah: lsmod | grep fglrx
<mahasona> no , I'm connected trought one of my friends network
<makedonec> :D
<mahasona> trough *
<lamah> theadmin: no on setup after before finishing the setup, gives core dumped
<lamah> theadmin: ati installer
<blackshirt> astro771: maybe need ntfs-3g for write partition
<theadmin> lamah: That means it didn't install... So what do you expect
<makedonec> kiko
<ucenik11> fsadf
<ucenik11> hahaha
<makedonec> :D
<theadmin> lamah: Use jockey, it should help
<ucenik11> kolku dishi ima ?
<ucenik11> dushi*
<ucenik11> ??
<makedonec> 1544 users
<mahasona> blackshirt: , I'm connected trough one of my friends network
<lamah> theadmin: what is a jockey
<blackshirt> mahasona: network-manager can't detect your modem ?
<mahasona> yes
<theadmin> lamah: It's the "Additional Drivers" tool that you can find in your menues, or just start from a terminal: jockey-gtk
<blackshirt> mahasona: try to use wvdial, have you try it ?
<footofthehare> ok is there any reason why a keyboard would stop working all of a sudden while using the live cd and then not even work when booting to get into bios
<makedonec> :D
<mahasona> what is that ? blackshirt
<footofthehare> it still works on a different computer
<footofthehare> i can't even do a fresh install now because i'm stuck at the select cdrom type screen, so confused
<bullgard6> http://f-spot.org/Features: "Photo Editor: Editing photos in F-Spot is a breeze. Easily rotate, crop, resize, and adjust red eye and other color settings with a few simple clicks." Whatdoes here »crop« mean?
<blackshirt> mahasona: console based dialer... just install it and then run wvdialconf to see if your modem detected
<blackshirt> mahasona: is your modem gsm or cdma based ?
<mahasona> blackshirt: I'll lookup on google and see about that , give me minit , and its gsm
<llutz_> bullgard6: "crop" in graphical programs usually means "take parts of a picture" (Ausschnitt)
<makedonec> so kate te be :D\
<blackshirt> mahasona: waiting for that
<footofthehare> the numlock light doesn't even come on ive never had a keyboard stop working like this before
<AdvoWork> Hi there, im trying to do (in /etc/fstab) //IP/FOLDER/FOLDER /mnt/folder/ cifs guest  and it says wrong fs type, bad option when i do sudo mount -a   I fixed this on another client the other day by sudo apt-get install *something* but not sure what, ive tried nfs-common. Any ideas please?
<llutz_> AdvoWork: apt-get install smbfs
<hellozh_> 怎样配置gtk的环境变量呢？
<llutz_> !cn | hellozh_
<ubottu> hellozh_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<AdvoWork> thanks llutz
<happygolucky> footofthehare: are you able to pass boot options prior to lockup
<happygolucky> netsplit?
<hellozh_> ok.thanks
<mahasona> blackshirt:  Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB1: Device or resource busy
<hellozh_> #join #ubuntu-cn
<llutz_>  /join #ubuntu-cn hellozh_
<inashdeen> hi how do i find files using terminal. i learnt last time, it uses iname or something. thanks in advance
<blackshirt> mahasona : what command are you issued ?
<llutz_> inashdeen: find path/ -iname partofname
<hellozh_> locate
<hellozh_> locate files
<happygolucky> inashdeen: find / -name '*yeah*' 2>/dev/null
<mahasona> just wvdial blackshirt , I got the same recourse busy comment 3 times
<StepNjump> good night to all!
<happygolucky> thanks step
<Kaco> night? it's 11am here ;-)
<blackshirt> mahasona: try $sudo wvdialconf
<blackshirt> for first run
<hellozh_> i want to know , are you Americans?
<muhammed> no
<hellozh_> ?
<llutz_> never
<muhammed> Indian
<hellozh_> i see
<muhammed> u ??
<hellozh_> china
<muhammed> Hmm
<inashdeen> happygolucky : thanks
<hellozh_> Americans
<hellozh_> Urumqi
<Kaco> i'm from europe
<happygolucky> np
<inashdeen> llutz_ : thanks
<ikonia> ok guys, where you are from isn't a massive issue in this channel
<ikonia> you can still ask for Ubuntu support
<muhammed> i'm new here
<muhammed> ...
<inashdeen> second question my friend, how do i delete unnecessary files from my system. i've used bleachbit and ubuntu tweak, but i do realise there are still remnants
<blackshirt> muhammed: if there your question here, just ask
<happygolucky> AdvoWork: is what you're looking to install smbfs?
<ikonia> inashdeen: ubuntu-tweak is not something I'd recommend
<ikonia> inashdeen: you just remove the files you no longer want/need using the file manager
<theadmin> inashdeen: That should be clean enough. You can also safely wipe /tmp and /var/log/ unless you need stuff in those
<p-dot> could someone please give me some guidance with an issue with ubuntu 11.10 software centre?
<theadmin> p-dot: Just name the issue
<blackshirt> p-dot: what your problem with usc
<llutz> one don't want to wipe /var/log at runtime while (r)syslogd runs
<muhammed> is this discussion forum??
<p-dot> i bring up swc and nothing happens the window just stays white and i cant view new progs installed or anything
<ikonia> muhammed: ubuntu support discussion yes
<theadmin> llutz: Yeah makes stuff act weird until the next reboot, but nothing too major
<theadmin> muhammed: This is IRC.
<happygolucky> inashdeen: apt-get clean is something i do regularly as well as --purge when removing packages, other than that i dont know
<muhammed> means what??
<muhammed> ok
<muhammed> ...
<inashdeen> theadmin : basically what is /tmp and what is /var/log. i am remastering ubuntu, the last time i used bleachbit, the custom iso wont boot
<blackshirt> p-dot: maybe better you are use aptitude/apt-get
<RTYGY45> muhammed what are you looking for ?
<theadmin> inashdeen: /tmp is for temporary files of all sorts, /var/log is system logs
<muhammed> i can't find my php.ini file
<blackshirt> muhammed: this is IRC channel
<p-dot> blackshirt could u explain better? Im anoob
<blackshirt> muhammed: you can use find/locate to show your php.ini
<TACPILOT> been trying to compile some code for days. new to ubuntu .. installed the headers but no linux link was made to the current headers in /usr/src . created link by hand.
<blackshirt> p-dot: goest to your terminal, and run aptitude
<ikonia> TACPILOT: what are you trying to build
<p-dot> sudo apt-get aptitude     ???
<blackshirt> p-dot: i don't like usc for install/remove package
<TACPILOT> trying to compile a new version of busybox but is failing .. applying the recommended patch to header files has no effect
<blackshirt> p-dot: just $sudo aptitude
<hellozh_> can you send me some pdf of gtk?
<blackshirt> p-dot: i think, usc bit a slow for me
<ikonia> TACPILOT: why are you doing this ? ubuntu packages a stable version of busy box
<p-dot> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<TACPILOT> assembling a cluster via perceus and trying to update perceus with 3.0 kernels and modern packages
<deej1976> p-dot: terminal: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<TACPILOT> there is an issue with busybox > 1.19 and kernels > 3.0
<blackshirt> p-dot: sorry for my last "forgot", aptitude not default installed by ubuntu.. you can use $sudo apt-get -f install for fixing error on your packages
<ikonia> TACPILOT: not quite seeing how this is an ubuntu issue, could you expand on your setup a little please.
<TACPILOT> I am new to ubuntu so I figure it may be how the build environment is setup
<ikonia> TACPILOT: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<TACPILOT> latest
<p-dot> ok did that
<ikonia> TACPILOT: which one
<p-dot> now what
<ikonia> TACPILOT: exactly which version
<p-dot> i cant even close the software center window thats opened
<p-dot> alt - f4 doesnt it
<blackshirt> p-dot: you can kill it
<lmg> ahoi people
<inashdeen> i am using bleachbit now. i saw an option delete backup files. what is that?
<lmg> say, any known issues with ubuntus current pthreads + openmp ?
<TACPILOT> this should be a relatively generic question regarding the standard ubuntu build environment
<ikonia> TACPILOT: could you please answer the questions I'm asking so I can understand your environment and problem
<TACPILOT> 11 - 64 bit
<ikonia> TACPILOT: 11 what
<ikonia> TACPILOT: there are two 11 versions
<Holy-Cornholio> lol.
<TACPILOT> .04
<syed> hi
<ikonia> TACPILOT: ok, so are you following this guide http://www.perceus.org/site/html/debian_quickstart.html ?
<TACPILOT> not aplicable to the current project
<ikonia> TACPILOT: what are you actually trying to do then
<ikonia> what guide are you following
<TACPILOT> trying to get busybox to compile with a 3.0 kernel
<RTYGY45> how do i ask ubuntu in the command prompt to install gnome GUI ?
<RTYGY45> apt-get install gnome..?
<TACPILOT> I applied the recommended patch to the header files
<ikonia> TACPILOT: ok - why are you trying to do this as the busybox version ubuntu ships is compatible with the 3.0 kernel
<ikonia> TACPILOT: the 11.X repos contain busybox that is compatible with 3.X kernel
<TACPILOT> however is like the build system doesnt even know there there
<ikonia> TACPILOT: the 11.X repos contain busybox that is compatible with the 3.X kernel, so why are you trying to build another version ?
<TACPILOT> why does it never fail I spend more time trying to justify a project and its needs then actualy getting answers
<ikonia> TACPILOT: because it's important to understand the question and the situation
<ikonia> TACPILOT: so many people do the wrong thing because they are not aware of option
<TACPILOT> the question still reamains .. is there something I need to do with the header files after applying a patch that will enable the system to utilize the change ?
<ikonia> TACPILOT: is there a reason you are dodging the question
<ikonia> why are you trying to build a busy box version, when the 11.x repos contain busy box that is compatible with the 3.X kernel
<ikonia> is there a specific reason you can't use that version ?
<TACPILOT> see what I mean .. since I been here I have asked one question and still all i get is a dance
<ikonia> TACPILOT: it's easier if you just answer the questions so we can understand your situation/reasoning better and help
<TACPILOT> what question is that ?
<ikonia> TACPILOT: why you are trying to build your own version of busy box, when the 11.X repos contain a pre-compiled version that is compatible with the 3.X kernel
<TACPILOT> perhaps its the wrong version .. but still that question has nothing to do with answering mine
<ikonia> TACPILOT: it is, you should use the ubuntu pre-built version, it's compatible with the 3.0 kernel as you initially wanted
<soreau> ! attitude | TACPILOT
<ubottu> TACPILOT: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DarsVaeda> in unity when hitting win+alt+arrorkey there pop up some little numbers, counting the items and such, what is that for, just left over developer code?
<ikonia> TACPILOT: you're using 11.X, and 3.X kernel, the busy box version in the repo would be a much better option, it works, it's pre-packaged, it's supported
<TACPILOT> yes that would work for 99% of situation .. but then if that was a solution I wouldnt be here in the first place.
<soreau> FD
<ikonia> TACPILOT: ok, so explain the problem you're having with the ubuntu version
<ikonia> again, the more we understand your situation, the better help you can get
<TACPILOT> I apply the recommended patch to the headers .. its like the build system doesnt see the change
<soreau> TACPILOT: You are wasting time by not answering the question. If you could give a valid reason for building it, someone might be apt to help you
<ikonia> TACPILOT: what recommended patches ???? what is the actual problem
<muhammed> empathy is not working properly latest ubuntu
<ikonia> TACPILOT: if we can understand what you're doing and why, it's easier to help
<TACPILOT> getting link brb
<ikonia> actually, I can't be bothered any more, I'm not here to beg people to give me help with their problems.
<styelz> DarsVaeda: you dont need to press the ALT key,   just press the WINDOWS key and press the coresponding number or leter shown . its keyboard shortcuts to the unity sidebar
<ikonia> TACPILOT: you want to get a direct answer, no questions "Contact the patch maintainers and ask them why their patch doesn't work or build"
<ikonia> TACPILOT: there is your direct answer, no other questions, no reasoning, contact the people who wrote the patches and ask them for support
<TACPILOT> http://git.buildroot.net/buildroot/tree/toolchain/kernel-headers/linux-3.0.12-headers_install-fix-__packed-in-exported-kernel-head.patch
<DarsVaeda> styelz: neat! where do I find such stuff described? I only stumble upon them by random chance...
<ikonia> TACPILOT: contact the patch maintainers, we don't support those peoples patches
<ikonia> TACPILOT: ask them for help why their patches are not working
<ikonia> good luck
<TACPILOT> snub me for not kissing the ring .. :S
<ikonia> TACPILOT: no, for not giving any information after being asked approx 10 times, good luck with the patch maintainers
<inashdeen> how do i delete history listed in ubuntu software center?
<theadmin> Well that was weird.
<TACPILOT> I have given more info than has ever been needed to answer the question
<ikonia> TACPILOT: good luck with the patch maintainers
<MrUnamed> hello
<styelz> DarsVaeda: open Help, under unity Menu, type help to find it.. lots of info there
<soreau> TACPILOT: You have not explained what problem you are having with the busybox version included with ubuntu
<TACPILOT> I answered every question u asked yet u have not answered the single one I asked ... is there any one here familiar with the build environment ?
<inashdeen> hi i am usin pidgin. is there any effects if i delete /usr/share/empathy files?
<styelz> DarsVaeda: when help window appears, type in Keyboard Shortcuts and you will see all the links to this info
<ikonia> inashdeen: what's in that directory
<ikonia> inashdeen: are they taking up space ?
<DarsVaeda> styelz: I see thanks
<theadmin> inashdeen: No, but you should "sudo apt-get --purge remove empathy" rather than emptying out package files manually...
<inashdeen> ikonia : not taking up space really , but i want my system to be smaller :)
<ikonia> inashdeen: how much space would you get removing those files ?
<inashdeen> 1mb
<ikonia> inashdeen: ok, so empathy is built into the unity desktop, do you really want to save 1MB of space that bad ?
<ikonia> inashdeen: try removing the empathy package from the package manager, it should remove those files if they are not needed
<hrolf> Hey, I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 and trying Windows Key + 1 to get Home folder, but I already have it open what should I do so that when I press it I get a new window?
<muhammed> is there any other software like empathy
<muhammed> ??
<MrPopinjay> Pidgin
<muhammed> hrolf
<muhammed> :
<ikonia> muhammed: pidgin comes and goes
<ikonia> what ?
<hrolf> muhammed: ?
<muhammed> press Ctrl + N
<TACPILOT> why does any one need to justify what they are doing with a project.. ?  if a canned solution would have fixed the issue I would have gone that way.   I have a need .. I have a question .. why is it so difficult to get and answer ?
<muhammed> hrolf : worked???
<hrolf> muhammed: Yes :)
<hrolf> muhammed: Thanks.
<ikonia> TACPILOT: the answer is we don't support those patches, nor do we know why they don't work, if you contact the people who make those patches they should be able to help you
<bkerensa> TACPILOT: What do you need help with
<muhammed> ok
<muhammed> ...
<muhammed> :)
<jfer> hrolf: try middle click also for multiple instances.
<soreau> TACPILOT: The reason is because we want to be able to fix issues with components of ubuntu if there is a real problem
<RTYGY45> there are a difference between a coder and developer and a user
<jfer> hrolf: window +shift + 1 also works
<RTYGY45> you are talking to users
<TACPILOT> my question is with the standard build environment .. how do u get the system to see changes made to the installed headers ?
<RTYGY45> you have a problem with a patch or a code then go ask the right people
<soreau> TACPILOT: By helping us understand what is wrong, you could potentially help other users which is what the open source philosophy provides
<KFP> How can I find my stuff in Unity?   I just upgraded from 10.10, and now I can no longer find my main data hard drive.   It used to be nicely listed in the "System" menu, but nothing like that is no longer around.
<ikonia> TACPILOT: how are you changing the installed headers ?
<KFP> (Well, yes, I can find it in the terminal.)
<KFP> ...But isn't there any GUI access to it?
<TACPILOT> I directly patch the file
<ikonia> TACPILOT: what command are you using to patch the headers
<hrolf> jfer: That's what I was looking for. Opening a new instance of the app. For Ctrl + N to work I must be in the Home folder (or in Nautilius)
<TACPILOT> because of version differences patch wont work so I had to do it by hand
<jfer> hrolf: yes that should work for any app that you want a new instance of.
<muhammed> is there any other software like empathy which can be minimized like empathy
<ikonia> TACPILOT: right so you've changed the files by hand, so you know they are different
<muhammed> ??
<ikonia> TACPILOT: so the build process will see them as different based on what you've changed
<ikonia> TACPILOT: so what is the issue ?
<TACPILOT> content is still valid
<ikonia> TACPILOT: so what is the issue then ?
<TACPILOT> is there a command needed to run to update the build environment to see changes made to the headers ?
<ikonia> no, it's dynamic
<ikonia> TACPILOT: what is the actual issue you are seeing
<TACPILOT> I  can completely empty /usr/src/linux yet its like headers are still present in the system ??
<ikonia> TACPILOT: why do you think that ?
<Besogon> Hi. Have you notived that If you use Chrome or google chrome extensively it become freezing on web page downloading?
<ikonia> TACPILOT: I don't believe there should be /usr/src/linux on ubuntu
<ikonia> TACPILOT: I don't think it works like a generic symlink on redhat versions
<TACPILOT> new to this environment other distos I used required it .. is why I am not understanding
<sgo11> hi, I am upgrading to 11.10 from 11.04 online. The state is 'Installing the upgrades about 8 minutes left'. I don't know if I press anything wrong by mistake or something weird happens. The popup window tells me "Could not install the upgrades: the upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now(dpkg -configure-a)." what to do? should I click the 'Close' button? Currently, I still have unity running.....
<TACPILOT> i made link for it was not there
<ikonia> TACPILOT: ok, so that maybe part of the issue, /usr/src/linux isn't how ubuntu does it (compared to redhat)
<TACPILOT> k
<ikonia> TACPILOT: ok, so you're doing your own thing, whcih is possibly why this isn't working
<DarsVaeda> another question about unity :( I have libreoffice opened, but there is no icon in the launcher/sidebar/window-desktop chooser, how do I get my libreoffice back?
<TACPILOT> like I said new to this build environment
<mr_lou> Hey. I've just installed Ubuntu 11.10 at work. Running an older version at home. Why can't I rearrange the Close-Window X _ [_] buttons on windows anymore? And where do I move the side-bar? It's on the left, I want it on the right.
<TACPILOT> where does ubuntu store reference to current valid headers ?
<deej1976> DarsVaeda: Have you tried ALT-TAB
<DarsVaeda> yes there is nothing too
<ikonia> TACPILOT: I've answered your original question as you asked - I'm not helping any more as I shouldn't have to beg for you to give me information in order to help you
<TACPILOT> I could have headers and full sources for a half dozen kernels .. how does it know which to compile against ?
<ikonia> TACPILOT: there are documents on https://wiki.ubuntu.com and https://help.ubuntu.com
<DarsVaeda> if I just open the file again then the window pops up again, but that is not like a solution ;)
<KFP> Where in Unity can I find my other hard drive?   The "Files & Folders" option in the launcher only lists stuff in the "Home" folder.
<deej1976> DarsVaeda: Are you sure libreoffice is running?
<DarsVaeda> yep
<DarsVaeda> the file is locked
<TACPILOT> my question is and has always been about the build system ... all those other questions just clouded the issue
<theadmin> KFP: Just start the filemanager, nautilus, it should have them listed on the left side
<DarsVaeda> and as said if I open the file "again" I get back the window
<TACPILOT> I could have headers and full sources for a half dozen kernels .. how does it know which to compile against ?
<deej1976> So in a terminal "ps -ef | grep libreoffice" show it running
<DarsVaeda> yep
<DarsVaeda> it also happens when I have the window opened seeing it
<Sidewinder1> sgo11, Since there's a problem, I wouldn't close anything; just let it "do it's thing".
<muhammed> some applications cannot be removed from system which are installed using wine
<DarsVaeda> visible on the desktop, there still is no icon
<TACPILOT>  if there are headers and full sources for a half dozen kernels in /usr/src  how does it know which to compile against ?
<deej1976> DarsVaeda: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66802/why-doesnt-the-libreoffice-icon-appear-on-my-launcher-when-running
<ikonia> !repeat | TACPILOT
<ubottu> TACPILOT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sgo11> Sidewinder1, I have restarted the laptop. I have partial 11.10 now. what to do? thanks.
<llutz> TACPILOT: doesn't it use /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build now?
<TACPILOT> I didnt expect that to be a difficult question for the pros here
<trijntje> gnome-terminal keeps segfaulting on oneiric, how can I get more information about whats going on?
<DarsVaeda> "Unity 3D was having a bad day and needed a break." :D
<TACPILOT> not sure?
<DarsVaeda> deej1976: okay thanks I'll try that
<sgo11> this is so crazy. how can an upgrade be aborted like this?
<Sidewinder1> sgo11, I know it's not what you wanna' hear, but, I have no idea why. :-(
<sgo11> Sidewinder1, thanks for the reply. it doesn't matter why now. what to do next to have a full 11.10 installation?
<sgo11> so far, the OS is kinda working. I have no idea what's missing.
<Sidewinder1> sgo11, Hope you backed up everything prior to; any specific error messages, other than couldn't upgrade?
<ikonia> sgo11: it maybe worth backing up anything you want now, and look at doing a re-install
<sgo11> Sidewinder1, no error message at all. it just said the upgrade is aborted.
<mbrochh> hi all, does anyone know about a nice "distraction free" text editor, that can be run in fullscreen and displays the text in a column centered on screen?
<Myrtti> mbrochh: pyroom
<mbrochh> normal text editors align to the left, which looks like shit on fullscreen.
<Myrtti> I think it fits the bill
<mbrochh> Myrtti: looks nice, does it have vim keybindings?
<ikonia> Myrtti: easy on the language please
<ikonia> doh
<ikonia> mbrochh: easy on the language please
<Sidewinder1> sgo11, Also, I'm on 10.04, so I'm not sure how much help I can be, trouble-shooting 11.10. I'd just keep trying it until something goes "Hinckey." I wonder if it may have been a 'false error message'.
<Myrtti> mbrochh: have no idea, I use emacs :-P
<ikonia> Myrtti: sorry
<sgo11> ikonia, anything easier than re-install? it seems the partial 11.10 is working properly. I just don't know what it's missing. the upgrade process was aborted when there are only 8 minutes left. (out of more than 1 hour installation process).
<Myrtti> ikonia: no prob, just got me confused for a fraction of a second
<ikonia> sgo11: personally, the failed installs never leave a good state, in my view. the best option to me is always a clean install to go to a known good install state
<ikonia> sgo11: I fully understand that's a big step though
<sgo11> Sidewinder1, ok. thanks for the reply.
<Myrtti> mbrochh: https://answers.launchpad.net/pyroom/+question/60925
<llutz> sgo11: tried "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<sgo11> ikonia, ok. thanks.... I shouldn't click the 'upgrade' button at all....
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, Last thing I was gonna' do was suggest re-install to sgo11; I remember... :-)
<ikonia> it's not a great approach, I agree
<sgo11> llutz, what is that? I can try that.
<deej1976> !info focuswriter | mbrochh
<ubottu> mbrochh: focuswriter (source: focuswriter): A fullscreen, distraction-free writing program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1 (oneiric), package size 563 kB, installed size 1692 kB
<mbrochh> deej1976: funny, JUST at this second i opened the focuswriter website :)
<sgo11> llutz, running the apt-get -f install. thanks a lot. it starts to install flash now.....
<deej1976> mbrochh: Been a bit of press about writing package took be a few seconds to dig it up
<Saphyy> Hi. I have a laptop with nvidia optimus (msi ge620dx). I can only run ubuntu with the boot kernel option nomodeset. I can't turn off the CPU graphics card thingie in the BIOS. How do i approach this problem?
<KamZou> Hi, is there any way in Apache to configure my site with a password authentication (AuthType Basic) for everybody except 1 ip => this ip don't have to specify a password ?!
<ikonia> KamZou: may find it easier to firewall port 80
<ikonia> KamZou: unless you want others to see it if they enter the password
<ikonia> KamZou: if that's the case look at maybe .htaccess files ?
<stinkfist> What software to instal to use my built in laptop camera?
<ikonia> !webcam | stinkfist
<ubottu> stinkfist: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<KamZou> ikonia, i want everybody can see the website
<ikonia> KamZou: ok, look at htaccess
<KamZou> but for a specific IP, no login/password
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | Guest7839
<ubottu> Guest7839: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<KamZou> ikonia, indeed i'm already in this part of the task ... not .htaccess but <limitation> in my vhost
<KamZou> but don't know the syntax =/
<mr_lou> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Desktop_Themes  <--- where is this in v11.10?
<ikonia> KamZou: never used "limitations", htaccess is fine/simple though
<Saphyy> Hi. I have a laptop with nvidia optimus (msi ge620dx). I can only run ubuntu with the boot kernel option nomodeset. I can't turn off the CPU graphics card thingie in the BIOS. How do i approach this problem?
<Daekdroom> mr_lou, it changed
<Daekdroom> Some themeing options are available at the wallpaper selection window
<mr_lou> Daekdroom, So I can't move the X _ [_] buttons on windows from left to right anymore?
<sgo11> llutz, apt-get -f install only installs and configures the flashplugin. then stops. One more thing it does is to show a list of packages that are no longer required (use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them). that's all. do you think this is all I missed? thanks.
<Sidewinder1> mr_lou, There is a factoid for that, let me look.
<Daekdroom> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<Daekdroom> Sidewinder1, mr_lou ^
<mr_lou> Thanks!
<mr_lou> Daekdroom, I don't suppose you'd happen to know how to move the launcher from the left to the right also?
<Daekdroom> mr_lou, not possible
<Saphyy> Hi. I have a laptop with nvidia optimus (msi ge620dx). I can only run ubuntu with the boot kernel option nomodeset. I can't turn off the CPU graphics card thingie in the BIOS. How do i approach this problem?
<KamZou> ikonia, somebody helped me, I was finding the "Satisfy" constraint ;)
<KamZou> thanks !
<Sidewinder1> Daekdroom, Thanks, I was having trouble finding it; 'tis early, yet, perhaps another cup of coffee is in order. :D
<ikonia> KamZou: nice
<mr_lou> Unacceptable.
<mr_lou> Which previous version do I need then, in order to be able to do that?
<theadmin> mr_lou: Use Xubuntu :P
<Sidewinder1> mr_
<theadmin> mr_lou: Doesn't give you that mess
<mr_lou> theadmin, Thanks.
<Daekdroom> mr_lou, you either use the Unity launcher at left, or you don't.
<Sidewinder1> mr_lou, 10.04 works fine for me and is supported 'til 2013.
<mr_lou> Daekdroom, So can I kill Unity launcher and use some other launcher?
<Daekdroom> mr_lou, I think the panel requires you to use the launcher, but I'm not sure.
<Daekdroom> But you can install the fallback gnome session and use another launcher app
<p-dot> how can i get rid of the unity toolbar?
<Sidewinder1> mr_lou, Or x... xfce is another option.
 * mr_lou hates new versions. Too much always changes...
<Sidewinder1> coffee
<Sidewinder1> mr_lou, +1
<RTYGY45> i'm getting so fat i think i will explode soon
<myrmidette> does anyone use the beagle search engine?
<bullgard6> myrmidette: me not.
<myrmidette> bullgard6, I'll keep that in mind
<RTYGY45> how to install gnome in the command prompt for a minimum install ?
<RTYGY45> using aptitude
<malice> hi can i export a mysql schema with emma?
<ikonia> malice: what's emma ?
<malice> ikonia graphical toolkit for mysql databases
<ikonia> malice: never heard of it
<malice> ikonia http://www.ubuntugeek.com/emma-graphical-toolkit-for-mysql-database-developers-and-administrators.html
<malice> ikonia do u know another one?
<ikonia> malice: the mysql official tools are normally fine
<mr_lou> Right... well, Ubuntun 11.10 is not for me then. Can't move or kill Unity and can't decide where to place Window Close buttons and such. That's a real shame. I liked Ubuntu. That silly decision makes no sense.
<mr_lou> I could get such sillyness by installing Windows 7.
<deej1976> !notunity | mr_lou
<ubottu> mr_lou: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<malice> ikonia i wasnt able to get a connection to my database with mysql administrator :) emma did it itself
<RTYGY45> unity is more like a handheld GUI than a desktop GUI
<RTYGY45> scary
<deej1976> malice: in a terminal "mysqldump -h localhost -p -u userid database > backup.sql ?
<Sidewinder1> mr_lou, Or, you could use 10.04 Lucid, but you'd probably stuck in the same situation in 04-2013..
<bullgard6> !nounity | saalko
<ubottu> saalko: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<malice> deej1976 hx worked fine :)
<malice> deej1976 thx
<deej1976> malice: No  problem
<feasty> mr_lou, Try xubuntu maybe?
<sgo11> hi, my ubuntu always mis-selects the monitor resolution. it should be 1280x800. but it always set to 1024x768. this happens after I used a projector some months ago. I tried to use nvidia-settings to generate xorg.conf file. but no luck. this is the file: http://www.pasteall.org/27086   any ideas? thanks.
<mr_lou> deej1976, Thanks. Will try that.
<mr_lou> feasty, I might, but will try gnome-shell first.
<sgo11> in each boot, I have to manually change the resolution.
<feferfot> hi, how can i enable a browser plugin for gstreamer in kubuntu?
<stianhj> Is there anyway to get inline images in AIM in Empathy? Works in Pidgin (DirectIM)..
<Studioeng> got a stupid question, is it possible to change an interface using ppp0 (ie mobile broadband) to another interface, such as eth1 for example, but keep vpn using ppp interfaces? sorrt if it doesnt make sence, not sure how to word the question :/
<Studioeng> sorry*
<ikonia> Studioeng: that's tough to manage
<Studioeng> im assuming you cant just separate the 2 types of connection
<ikonia> Studioeng: not really no
<Studioeng> one for mobile and one for vpn
<Studioeng> shame, but makes sense, as they both share ppp
<stinkfist> hey where can i get themes for ubuntu 10.04
<stinkfist> is it possible from the ubuntu softwaRE?
<Studioeng> as you may of already guessed, im trying to have a setup that dials mobile broadband, but also accepts vpn connections
<theadmin> stinkfist: Try gnome-look.org
<sgo11> hi, any ideas? (1) without xorg.conf (2) with xorg.conf generated by nvidia-settings with resolution auto (3) with xorg.conf generated by nvidia-settings with resolution 1280x800. all the three options don't work. each boot, the monitor will be set to 1024x768.
<stinkfist> thanks theadmin :D
<wrektjet> interesting story: my graphics card just burnt out. what do i need to know about putting in a new one and rebooting? how will ubuntu handle this event?
<deej1976> stinkfist: Have a look for bisigi-themes
<theadmin> wrektjet: If you have an xorg.conf, delete it. Other than this, nothing to worry about at all
<dr_willis> stinkfist:  theres themes in the repositories - not installed by default.
<Sidewinder1> wrektjet, If a video card 'went', it may also be the power-supply.
<stinkfist> repositories?
<stinkfist> where is that dr_willis
<dr_willis> !repo | stinkfist
<ubottu> stinkfist: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<stinkfist> awesome thanks
<dr_willis> time to learn some ubuntu basics befor worrying about themes. :)
<wrektjet> Sidewinder1, im hoping not as e/t else was fine as the fan was really dusty i had forgotten to clean it and i was in windows 7 so i wasnt monitiring the temp so it was my bad
<TeckDepot> Hello im a first time linux user and I do not like ubuntu 11.10 what is the next best distro
<dr_willis> TeckDepot:  totally depends on what you are doing.. go to disrtowatch and download a few and try them out.
<wrektjet> theadmin, so i will boot up in low graphics mode delete the xorg file and reboot with a new card and things would be ok?
<ikonia> TeckDepot: distrowatch.com
<theadmin> wrektjet: Yeah quite so :)
<TeckDepot> yea thats what i did
<stinkfist> erm how do i apply a theme once a downloaded it?
<theadmin> TeckDepot: Try Xubuntu... Or Mint.
<TeckDepot> decided linux mint
<wrektjet> theadmin, except for my wallet. ok thanks
<theadmin> TeckDepot: Yeah, Mint is great
<TeckDepot> which turned out to be ubuntu 11.10
<Sidewinder1> wrektjet, Agreed. Not sure how one would test a P/S, either..
<ikonia> TeckDepot: study distrowatch.com
<wrektjet> Sidewinder1, freaking windiws
<theadmin> wrektjet: Wallet? Um, I suppose that's stored on your hard drive, nothing to worry about...
<sm0gg> Arch ftw
<dr_willis> arch is definatly not ftw for most people...
<wrektjet> theadmin, joke. referring to the $ i wasted by letting thi diaster happen. thanks again
<dr_willis> 'it all depends on your needs'
<TeckDepot> fuck it Linux mint 12 it is
<ikonia> TeckDepot: stop the language
<ikonia> TeckDepot: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ikonia> TeckDepot: if you want distro information, distrowatch.com
<Studioeng> im still on 10 :/
<dr_willis> !language | TeckDepot
<TeckDepot> woha sorry
<ubottu> TeckDepot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TeckDepot> pardon my language
<RTYGY45> so guys .. do you know how to switch to gnome shell on 11.10 ?
<truepurple> Anyone know anything about opera on ubuntu?
<TeckDepot> was very inapporpriate of me im sorry
<TeckDepot> just really tired
<dr_willis> truepurple:  it runs, and works fine for me.. :)
<TeckDepot> it slipped
<truepurple> RTYGY45, at the log in screen, there is a option to choose "classic mode"
<truepurple> dr_willis, I installed it, but I can't find a Icon for it to actually use it anywhere
<ikonia> truepurple: gnome shjell is not classic mode
<dr_willis> truepurple:  try it from command line i guess..
<Studioeng> can you change the pptp interface to something other than ppp ?
<INode> i am having issues with gnome not starting when i boot my PC could someone help point me in the right direction\
<RTYGY45> ikonia then how do you get classic gnome ?
<RTYGY45> like 2.x
<truepurple> dr_willis, how do I add a icon for it?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  i just pin it to the panel when stuff launches normally.
<glebihan> RTYGY45, you don't, it's not there anymore
<RTYGY45> ban if hte answer is wrong
<RTYGY45> BAN!
<dr_willis> been using opera for the last month or 3.. going back to chrome these days.
<ikonia> RTYGY45: stop that
<truepurple> dr_willis, How do i do that?
<deej1976> !classic | RTYGY45
<ubottu> RTYGY45: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<dr_willis> truepurple:  run it.. right click on the panel.. unity basics. :)
<truepurple> dr_willis, I am not using unity
<truepurple> dr_willis, and when I do that, it doesn't show up
<dr_willis> i dont know what youa re using then truepurple....
<dr_willis> Hmm. the unity power users guide url i found.. seems to have vanished
<truepurple> dr_willis, I am using "classic mode"
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, 11.04, correct?
<truepurple> Sidewinder1, yes
<dr_willis> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity   there we go.
<dr_willis> truepurple:  does it run from a terminal?
<truepurple> dr_willis, I told you I am not using unity
<truepurple> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> find the opera.desktop file. copy it to your desktop if you want i guess.
<dr_willis> or make a launcher for it some other way
<truepurple> dr_willis, that is not useful instruction
<dr_willis> about as good as you are going to get from me at this time. Im not on a linux desktop at the moment.
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Did you install opera via apt-get or Synaptic/Software Center?
<dr_willis> its very likely your menus just need refreshed.. or its just got an icon in a weird location.
<dr_willis> you could still make a custome launcher on your desktop if you wanted to.
<Studioeng> cheers guys
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, And, when, exactly did you install it?
<truepurple> Sidewinder1, I downloaded a file from their site that put it into the software center, and then I clicked install from there
<truepurple> Sidewinder1, 5 minutes ago
<truepurple> dr_willis, how about adding a icon to the menu?
<truepurple> dr_willis, in internet with the rest
<dr_willis> i dont use gnome-classic. so no idea.
<Guest14859> hi
<dr_willis> its likely it may appear there if you log out/back in.
<Guest14859> how can I check how much disk space I have left in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Guest14859:  df -h command is one way.
<dr_willis> !alacarte
<dr_willis> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<dr_willis> theres always the menu editor tool to add menu entries.
<Guest14859> dr_willis: thanks
<truepurple> dr_willis, where-how
<dr_willis> where how what? alacarte is a gui tool to edit the menus.
<dr_willis> used to be you could right click on the menu to laucnh it.. no idea if that works in the classic modes or not.
<afidegnum> hello, pls how do I enable cron in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> afidegnum:  cron is installed/enabled by default.
<dr_willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<dumb1224>  Hi, how can I suspend when using a WM like openbox?
<dumb1224>                   without root passwd? uPower?
<MonkeyDust> or alt-f2 alacarte
<afidegnum> ok
<dumb1224> !suspend
<truepurple> dr_willis, ah that worked, how do I give it the opera icon though?
<INode> where can i find a log of gnome errors, gnome does not start when i boot my computer
<glebihan> dumb1224, http://openbox.org/wiki/Suspend_and_hibernate
<dumb1224> !pm-suspend
<dumb1224> glebihan: oh thanks
<glebihan> dumb1224, you're welcome
<dr_willis> sudo updatedb , locate opera.png    see where the icon is at.
<dr_willis> INode:  so gdm login screen works?
<dumb1224> glebihan: well pm-suspend requires sudo, in ubuntu theres scripts which doesn't require root to suspend or shutdown, like, press the power button
<truepurple> dr_willis, what does that command do?
<Chris_____> How do I download Ubuntu Latest pre packed with GNOME 3?
<dumb1224> glebihan: isn't there?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  looks for the file opera.png  using the locate database
<ubuntu> hi
<INode> dr_willis: no it does not. boot seems to go fine, everything says OK next to it. but rather than the normal gnome log in screen i get a small icon of a computer and then the name of my computer in the center of the screen
<glebihan> dumb1224, not sure as I don't use openbox, but I think it would have been mentioned there if there was
<dr_willis> INode:  you could try booting to 'text' mode and login at teh console and see what 'startx' gives for errors.
<INode> dr_willis: the time is also displayed in the top center on the screen
<truepurple> dr_willis, so I type sudo updatedb opera.png?
<dr_willis> INode:  that sounds like its booting a messed up gnome desktop
<Superzoom> hi
<dr_willis> truepurple:  its 2 differnt commands...
<INode> dr_willis: ok i will do that
<dr_willis> sudo updatedb then  locate opera.png    see where the icon is at.
<Sidewinder1> dumb1224, "Pressing the power button" is rarely a good idea. If you're referring to the button on the CPU; instead, have a look at REISUB.
<dr_willis> INode:  you have it set to auto login?
<Chris_____> How do I download Ubuntu Latest pre packed with GNOME 3?
<Sidewinder1> !reisub | dumb1224
<ubottu> dumb1224: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<dr_willis> Chris_____:  find some unoffical remastered ubuntu.
<INode> dr_willis: i found a bunch of files inside /var/log/gdm should i delete all them and try and boot again. i should have a nice small list of log files then right? based around my issue
<truepurple> dr_willis, updateb seemed to do nothing, not a menu to search or anything
<ubuntu> anyone using the new ubuntu
<INode> dr_willis: no auto login is disabled. i have to enter my password normaly
<Sidewinder1> Not here,. :D
<Chris_____> dr_willis:  are such packages stable?
<dr_willis> INode: i would go to text mode. and try 'startx' and see if theres any error messages. You are using gnome-shell? or unity?
<ubuntu> funny side lol
<dr_willis> Chris_____:  no idea. they are not supported here.
<dumb1224> Sidewinder1: thanks, but I meant the script to shutdown/suspend my laptop without asking for passwd
<Sidewinder1> dumb1224, OIC.
<RTYGY45> what is the startx used for ?
<dr_willis> INode:  it could be some weird breakage in your gnome settings. You could try making a new user and see if you canlogin as them.
<Chris_____> dr_willis:  Okay, any way install GNOME3 on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Chris_____:  gnome-3 is on 11.10 by default
<deej1976> !notunity | Chris_____
<ubottu> Chris_____: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<INode> dr_willis: i dont even get to the login console. this happends before i log in
<dumb1224> Sidewinder1: I found a little script in /etc/acpi/powerbtn, it defines an event when the powerbtn pressed some action is done
<Chris_____> ubottu:  Ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dr_willis> INode:   try text mode, and the startx command perhaps. the way you describe it - it sounds like its auto logging into the gnome-shell.
<INode> i think unity is installed, but i normaly just use ubuntu-classic interface
<INode> dr_willis: ok will do. back soon. thanks for the hel
<INode> dr_willis: are there an log files i should pay extra attention to
<Sidewinder1> dumb1224, I hope it works the way you want.
<Sidewinder1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dr_willis> INode:  id test by making a new user. if a new user works.. then its points to a user setting issue.
<auronandace> !cookie | Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Sidewinder1: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<INode> INode: OK, i will boot into text mode add a new user and get back to you, thanks for the help
<Sidewinder1> Yum! Err, I mean, APT1
<truepurple> dr_willis, what does "sudo updatedb" do? It does not look for any files
<Sidewinder1> :D
<dr_willis> truepurple:  it updates the locate database for the locate command to use...
<dumb1224> Sidewinder1: but the problem seems it only gets invoked when the powerbtn is pressed
<dr_willis> without it locate will not be seeing the newest files.
<truepurple> ah
<dumb1224> Sidewinder1: anyother case it still asks for passwd
<dr_willis> or you could just use the package manager tools to see what files that opera.deb installed where. it proberly installed some opera.png somewhere.
<Sidewinder1> dumb1224, I stink at scripts; especially ones that I have screwed up, myself.. :-( Sorry..
<truepurple> dr_willis, Sidewinder1 looking in the menu editor more, it seems there was a icon already, but it wasn't showing, the command was something like "opera %u" when I changed the command to "opera" the icon showed up.
<truepurple> what was the deal with that?
<dumb1224> Sidewinder1: thanks all the same
<Sidewinder1> NP
 * JLuc is away: Occupé
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | Guest9318
<ubottu> Guest9318: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<dr_willis> truepurple:  i imagine it defaulted to looking for an opera.png in the icon paths.
<dr_willis> if the command was foobar  it would look for foobar.png  i imagine
<truepurple> dr_willis, I don't know what you mean, but I mean, the ending of the command that I deleted made the link itself not show up in the menu
<RTYGY45> dr_willis i'm trying to install a minimum ubuntu and now i'm in the command pompt. how do i install a GUI ?
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, Or, was the "%u" a variable for current user?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  if there was an opera menu item allready when you ran alacarte.. it most likely ment it was added by the package manager tools.. but you needed to log out/back in or refresh the menus to get it to show, and you dident need to do any changes by hand.
<dr_willis>  %u = url passed to the item i imagine.
<tjingboem> what is the command to see if my joystick works?
<dr_willis> !find jstest
<ubottu> Found: jstest-gtk, jstest-gtk-dbg
<dr_willis> tjingboem:  try jstest-gtk :)
<styelz> maybe Guest9318 is a virus
 * styelz hides
<Sidewinder1> styelz, Doubtful, but one never knows.. :-)
<Sidewinder1> styelz, I've always wondered why so many run chat clients as root..
<tjingboem> dr_willis. that's a great program, thank you!
<dr_willis> Sidewinder1:  because some distros/live cd's default to root  by default
 * styelz ponders
<truepurple> dr_willis, no, when I added a link to it before noticing the old one, that showed right away. But the old one did not show until I deleted that extra stuff at the end of the command for it. Any idea what %u (or something like that) might be meant to do and why it would cause the link to not show?
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, I always learn somethin' from you! Thanx. :D
<styelz> Sidewinder1: me too
<styelz> ;)
<stianhj> Is there anyway to get inline images in AIM in Empathy? Works in Pidgin (DirectIM)..
<ritesh_> hii
<ritesh_> hel;;p
<ziro`> hi
<ziro`> what tools can i use for building servers to a spec?
<ziro`> e.g. install x y z, use configuration blah
<raven> 11.10 how to set cpu frequency to "on demand"
<theadmin> !clone | ziro`
<ubottu> ziro`: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dr_willis> truepurple:   its a command line argument.. that gets passed to the app.
<ziro`> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ziro`> mmm
<theadmin> 10.04? That's old
<ziro`> maybe i just need to write a bash script
<ziro`> ]
<dr_willis> ziro`:  i did an install to a 32gb flash drive. set it up how i liked.. then 'dd'ed it to other machines to clone its install.
<dr_willis> ziro`:  depends on your needs....
<dr_willis> !oem
<ziro`> it's more for building new production servers as well as setting up development vms
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dr_willis> so you got some complex needs. :)
<ziro`> well, i didn't think it was so complex :)
<raven> 11.10 how to set cpu frequency to "on demand"
<dr_willis> You want identical clones,  the usb/dd trick can work. :) or mondo/mindi
<dr_willis> actually mondo/mindi last i looked ages ago - could even ask/set hostname and other differnt defaults after it restored the system
<ziro`> well, we really want scripts to build these machines
<dr_willis> Go for it. :)
<ziro`> so we can install the later versions of packages than we'd usually just by changing the script we build from
<raven> 11.10 how to set cpu frequency to "on demand"
<styelz> moo
<dr_willis> Muu!
<truepurple> dr_willis, if ubuntu doesn't care about the command, why would it hide the link because of said command?
<llutz> raven: sudo cpufreq-selector -g ondemand
<z3bra> Hi
<dr_willis> truepurple:  could be it was looking for 'opera %u.png'
<dr_willis> truepurple:  could be the opera package makers messed up also...
<raven> llutz, does not work
<llutz> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dr_willis> truepurple:  could be you just needed to refresh your menus also and the opera %u might have worked..
<truepurple> dr_willis, but the link itself didn't show, because of this comand, and this wasn't in the part for which icon to use, but what command to run
<Sidewinder1> :D
<z3bra> Does somebody knows how to add a tabulation at the beginning of multiple line with VIM ?
<dr_willis> gnome has known issues with not seeing changes to the menus items untill it gets refreshed.
<truepurple> dr_willis, but new menu links showed right away, how do you "refresh the menu" anyway?
<raven> llutz, it still idles on maximum frequency!!!!!!!
<dr_willis> z3bra:  how many lines? you could make a macro
<dr_willis> z3bra:  or do it once by hand and use the . key to repeate it.
<raven> where to find tray icons like from mounted truecrypt sessions
<theadmin> z3bra: Hm... :42,666s/^/\t/
<z3bra> i don't really know...
<theadmin> z3bra: Wherein 42 and 666 are line numbers between which to search, inclusive
<Gentoo64> raven, in the system tray
<z3bra> dr_willis "^" represent the begginning of the line ?
<raven> Gentoo64, there is NO system tray and NO truecrypt icon with NO option to unmount volumes
<theadmin> z3bra: Yeah
<Gentoo64> ok
<xangua> there is a cpufreq indicator raven
<Gentoo64> raven, dno then. you can unmount from the truecrypt gui
<raven> xangua, where
<z3bra> Okay ! Thanks a lot dr_willis and theadmin !
<z3bra> Bye !
<raven> Gentoo64, i cannot access the GUI
<Gentoo64> why?
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Rebooting will generally refresh everything; we do, however, try to avoid that as it is somewhat, winblozish. I would assume a logiout/logout would refresh most items.
<raven> Gentoo64, because there is NO tray icon to come up with this gui again
<xangua> raven: http://askubuntu.com/posts/37997/revisions
<xangua> and other seful indicators http://is.gd/mOLuUu
<Gentoo64> raven, you dont need it
<Gentoo64> raven, click the truecrypt program icon
<raven> Gentoo64, how to do it then
<Gentoo64> raven, or in terminal try truecrypt
<Sidewinder1> logout/login, even.
<raven> Gentoo64, truecrypt already running
<Gentoo64> try tabs see if theres something like truecrypt_gui
<Browser> hi
<Gentoo64> raven, if only i knew where the system tray was... lol
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' Browser
<smethia> Hi Tom
<Gentoo64> that would solve ur problem
<raven> Gentoo64, do you know anything about this unity/gnome3 crap?
<Gentoo64> no
<truepurple> Sidewinder1, there isn't a better/easier way? And why would one menu link require a refresh, but another wouldn't?
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, I have no idea, sorry. Perhaps you might consider (if you've solved the problem) moving on to the "next item on your list." I will say that I have never added a program, form the providers/writers site, to Software Center and installed form there..
<Sidewinder1> from, even.
<raven> xangua, why theese applets do not apopear after relogin
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, I prefer Synaptic
<truepurple> Sidewinder1, except I wouldn't know how to add it with synaptic
<xangua> raven: run indicator-cpufreq ¿
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, That's partially my point. For me, I don't install anything, with few exceptions, not listed in Synaptics 35,000 choices.
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Even then, sometimes after installation, there's no icon and I launch form CLI; but usually that's for programs that I rarely use.
<dr_willis> If you used the .deb package. you basically did install it with synaptic, (or some other apt tool)
<dr_willis> I imagine its the package  thats not runnng some post setup command to tell gnome to rescan
<truepurple> Sidewinder1, its got lots of random files that are hard to search through, its confusing the way it works, and just because some program like opera isn't listed in it, doesn't mean I shouldn't use it
<pangolin> ^
<dr_willis> Opera I think is in one of the repos.
<dr_willis> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, You are correct on all counts.
<dr_willis> ive had to many issues with oprea the last few months ive used it. back to using chrome.
<lyrae> #pygame
<raven> why do i have to add thousands of repositories for something that was in ubuntu some releases before
<the_misfit> freaking browser wars, whatever happened to good ole KDE vs GNOME
<the_misfit> always somethin
<dr_willis> raven:  which app are you refering to?
<truepurple> dr_willis, like what kind of issues?
<jason00> Question - let's say I have an SD card with an EXT3 partition that will not unmount. I fell asleep last night with my computer trying to unmount it via nautilus and it sat there for the better part of 6 hours unable to unmount. It was still trying when I woke up. Any ideas?
<superZoom> hi
<dr_willis> truepurple:  its not syncing with opera on my phone like its supposed to. and im constantly finding sites these days that have special features that dont work with opera.
<dr_willis> truepurple:  main reason i was using it on the pc. was because i was also using it on my phone.
<raven> dr_willis, all apps that make ubuntu ready to work at least a bit sensefully       http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<the_misfit> jason00: you can forcibly unmount it in a terminal
<the_misfit> or just pull the damn thing out and stop being a baby
<dr_willis> raven:  most of those indicator applets came out after the 11.10 release i belive.
<getitfixed> How do I package ubuntu 11.04 for xoom
<jason00> the_misfit: stop being a baby? pardon me? The SD card doesn't WORK when I try to use it.
<truepurple> dr_willis, Sidewinder1 I have flash installed, but it has a graphics update problem, where if I click a button that is meant to change a screen, it does not change fully, and I get broken artifacts of the two screens, the one before, and the one I am suppose to be at. Scrolling down on the webpage, and back up, updates the graphics, but moving something from another window in front of it, does not. This is the same in both opera and fir
<truepurple> efox, not in midori but that browser has lots of other issues, including with its flash
<dr_willis> raven:  with any luck they will get included in teh default repos for the next release.
<jason00> the_misfit: I'm trying to understand what's wrong with it. It's not about it properly unmounting, it's about it not working and it won't properly unmount as a result.
<the_misfit> jason00: i was in jest i apologize you got offended. So the problem is ?
<superZoom> how do i run GUI app from terminaa
<jason00> the_misfit: read above.
<dr_willis> superZoom:  type its name..
<dr_willis> superZoom:  ie 'gedit' to run gedit...
<the_misfit> jason00: Does the OS detect it?
<jason00> the_misfit: apologize I got offended? Or apologize you acted like a child? There's a difference.
<raven> dr_willis, will canonical then think about the users again?
<the_misfit> jason00: Relax, let's move on to your problem please!
<dr_willis> raven:  pointless and off topic discussion.
<jason00> the_misfit: the SD card is from my phone. FAT32 and EXT3 partitions. The EXT3 partition shows up as 0.0 B when its 2 gb in size.
<dr_willis> The focus for the next release from what ive seen will be 'polishing' the disrto.  so we will have to see what happens.
<jason00> the_misfit: the SD card with EXT partition contains apps to my phone, so its necessary it works and I realized right away it was acting up
<dr_willis> bbl
<jason00> the_misfit: you know, I just did a backup - I wonder if it kicked it to my EXT partition and not FAT and maxed it out???
<the_misfit> jason00: well, is your phone reading the data?
<raven> dr_willis, most important to discuss about otherwise ubuntu will become 100% crap very very soon
<jason00> the_misfit: FAT yes, EXT no.
<pangolin> !ot | raven
<ubottu> raven: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jason00> the_misfit: FAT is data, EXT is apps
<jason00> the_misfit: I thought maybe the FS was corrupt.
<jason00> raven: I happen to like Ubuntu's recent decisions. Very much in fact. Sorry you disagree, but other distros are available if you so choose.
<the_misfit> jason00: have you tried mounting it using a live cd
<BarkingFish> jason00: apologies for butting in, and I know this is OT - but what phone do you have? I've never seen one which reads linux partitions off a storage card.
<jason00> BarkingFish: android.
<superZoom> dr_willis: Surprisingly it is working now, but before i change owner and trying to run from root terminal, and it was giving error
<the_misfit> ya BarkingFish, he prob has a rooted phone
<BarkingFish> ok, thanks.  I think it's time for an upgrade for me :)
<jason00> BarkingFish: my android is super low end and has so little space for apps, so I partitioned the SD card with 2gb EXT3 and used Link2SD (avialable in market) to automatically sym-link things over so I utilize the 2GB spot for apps instead of the lowsy 170mb onboard memory.
<jason00> BarkingFish: the_misfit yes, my phone is rooted and flashed. :D
<jason00> the_misfit: the other thing is, If I have the card in my laptop and unmount it, my laptop wont ever detect it again unless I reboot the laptop
<the_misfit> jason00: Try booting a live distro like.. Partition Magic or something
<the_misfit> and see if it sees both part
<the_misfit> s
<truepurple> dr_willis,  Sidewinder1, can you help me with my flash trouble?
<the_misfit> at least eliminate the hardware possibility first
<BarkingFish> jason00: One thing I'd also like to check - where did you partition the card into Ext3? Is it on the same distro you're on now?
<jason00> BarkingFish: I partitioned it with gparted on ubuntu. I've done a lot of backups/recoveries lately so I wonder if osmething got corrupt....
<a433b> guys
<jason00> the_misfit: here's what's weird... ext is giving me the headache, yet it operates fine on ubuntu. the fat partition comes back with 0 bytes used yet theres data on it. Strange...
<a433b> on configuring squid proxy
<a433b> i have got it to wor
<jason00> the_misfit: I wonder if I can format the fat partition (I have those items backed up anyway) and see what happens.
<a433b> but i cant get authentication to work ?, any ideas
<BarkingFish> !enter | a433b
<ubottu> a433b: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<the_misfit> jason00: at least use a proper partition live CD
<jtokarchuk> jason00: sounds like the partition table is broken
<a433b> !enter | a433b
<ubottu> a433b, please see my private message
<jason00> jtokarchuk: yeah. I wonder if I borked it. :(
<a433b> i do that how ?
<jason00> the_misfit: whats wrong with GParted in Ubuntu vs GParted on Ubuntu livecd?
<BarkingFish> well ext3 is journalised, isn't it?  Would having a damaged journal affect it in any way?
<Shrek> Hello, how to change the interface language of Ubuntu 11.10?
<Shrek> I want to use German and Portuguese.
<jtokarchuk> jason00, shouldn't matter, I'm thinking he means don;t use "dr. bobs magic partition creat0r recoverererer 5000"
<jason00> BarkingFish: I'm not sure. I may just have to redo the card. I was trying to do a FS check but I cant do a FS check unless its unmounted... but it wont properly unmount... this is why ( the_misfit ) I was trying to spend so much time unmounting it.
<the_misfit> jason00: well, it's my impression that your installed OS can't read the FAT partition, correct, and you're unsure if it's a hardware or software issue
<the_misfit> just a suggestion
<jason00> the_misfit: my OS is Ubuntu. Ubuntu can read/write/sleep/eat FAT32.
<jtokarchuk> jason00: Stupid question but all the pins on the card are of course clean and not separated?
<jason00> the_misfit: the fact Ubuntu CAN read it, yet its saying 0 bytes used, makes me wonder if its corrupt
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, What you need to remember is that Opera was originally designed as a 'stripped-down', light weight browser. I would think Flash and other 'heavy', items might be problematic. Flash in Firefox, on the other hand, should kind' take care of itself; unless it's a graphics- card/driver issue..
<jason00> jtokarchuk: oh yeah, we're good there. I never even pulled the card out to the laptop until I saw I was having issues on the phone. The issues didnt come about until I did a recovery and 3 backups.
<jtokarchuk> jason00: if ubuntu can play with ext3 fine I would backup what you have and just format your card, you probably have a damaged partition table, it doesn't know what's listed for the fat32 so it just reads 0B
<jason00> jtokarchuk: which takes the 2gb partition + the phones onboard storage, zips it, and saves it to the FAT partition
<truepurple> Sidewinder1, its not taking care of itself, I installed opera because firefox was having trouble with the flash, and opera updates the flash screen better, but still has the same problem
<jtokarchuk> jason00, as annoying as that is that's probably the proper solution
<BarkingFish> Well I have to go guys, but I will say this  - for what it's worth, I've attempted to mix partition types on a card before (for a PC, not for a phone) and it never turns out well.  They're prone to taking a nosedive from my personal experience.
<jason00> jtokarchuk: I'm fine with it. I was just trying to understand what caused it. :(
<jason00> BarkingFish: with all file systems? Or just EXT?
<BarkingFish> jason00: My last mix was Ext2|Ext3
<jason00> BarkingFish: k, appreciate it.
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Im' sorry that I can't be of further assistance. :-(  As I'm currently running Firefox 3.3.24 along with Lucid, 10.04 and it all 'just works', including flash..
<BarkingFish> if it's not unmounting properly, the only thing I can suggest is that you shutdown your machine, remembering to do an ALT+SYSRQ+E to sync your disks first, then ALT+SYSRQ+R to remount the system Read only before you do.
<Sidewinder1> Oops, make that FF 3.6.24...
<jtokarchuk> jason00, I just read upwards, quite unsure. If the card is still reading I am reluctant to say it's the card. Perhaps you had a bad block in your FAT that unmount puked at? I'm just speculating
<BarkingFish> jason00: Sorry, that should be ALT SysRq + U to remount R/O, not Alt SysRq + R
<BarkingFish> anyway, gotta go, see you later.
<jason00> jtokarchuk: the other curve ball is the fact I'm using 2 different partition types on 1 card and using them interchangably
<jason00> jtokarchuk: I did so many recoveries and backups in the last day that mayb eI just borked it
<jtokarchuk> jason00, certainly possible, pain in the butt, though =[
<jason00> jtokarchuk: I should DD it to a .tar.gz for backup purposes
<jtokarchuk> jason00,  yes you should, you could even then mount it as an image and mess with it if you os desire
<jtokarchuk> jason00, so*
<Shrek> Hello, how to change the interface language of Ubuntu 11.10? I want to use German and Portuguese, and possibly another one.
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, If you're experiencing the same or similar issues in FF and Opera with flash, that indicates, at least a flash or more likely problem with the video-card/driver, for same. I don't think that I could be terribly helpful with either, as I said they just work, for me.
<jtokarchuk> Shrek, : go to the dash, and run "Language Support"
<Shrek> jtokarchuk, dash?
<Shrek> Oh, got it.
<Shrek> Then?
<jtokarchuk> Shrek, Install/Remove languages, install the appropriate ones, and enable them either system-wide or for what parts you like
<jason00> jtokarchuk: so how do I format a card that won't properly unmount to format? o.O
<truepurple> Sidewinder1, but it isn't the case in midori, and it wasn't the case for a long time. Someone said once that it was a issue with a newer flash version, but how might I revert to the last version that worked then?
<Shrek> Jtokarchuk, okay.
<jtokarchuk> jason00, will gparted read it?
<jason00> jtokarchuk: read? yes. umount? no.
<jtokarchuk> jason00, allow you to perform actions on it?
<jason00> jtokarchuk: I think I just got it using the -f tag... force unmount...
<jason00> jtokarchuk: still failing to create ext3 over existing ext3. new partition table coming...
<jtokarchuk> jason00: back it up, blow the partitions away, force it to unmount, and try to start fresh. IF that doesn't work, for what the SD cards cost, it might cost you less to buy one than what you will put into it in your own labor
<jason00> jtokarchuk: unable to create partition table. what the??????
<jason00> jtokarchuk: I think I killed my sd card??
<jtokarchuk> jason00, it seems that way. how long have you had it?
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, I'm not sure and this is probably horrible advice but, if it were me, I'd probably remove FF and reinstall with a previous version. cAUTION! That may screw up your system, I don't know but it sounds like you're somewhat desperate.
<jason00> jtokarchuk: uh. 5 months or so?
<jtokarchuk> jason00, if you so wish, call the manufacturer and exercise your warranty, most of the people there have no idea what a partition is. so if you say "it doesnt work" they will believe you. However, the cost of the shipping to them will probably buy you a new card anyway
<truepurple> Sidewinder1, reinstall flash with a previous version? Flash does not seem to be attached to any one particular browser
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, It'll certainly kill your bookmarks/history unless you back them up.
<jason00> jtokarchuk: I have another card in my car I believe....
<jtokarchuk> jason00, sorry I could not be of more help, got to run.
<jason00> jtokarchuk: thanks
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, No I meant remove Firefox and reinstall a previous version, one that worked for you, but the CAUTION, above still applies..
<truepurple> Sidewinder1, reinstall a previous version of firefox? Its not firefox that is the issue here
<slakcphil> i am backing up some directories that have files over 150gb in them and getting real slow results with rsync
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Well, at this point I better gracefully "bow-out"; sorry...
<slakcphil> the drive is a usb 3.0 (hdparm reports reads at 2600 mbps) however the rsync writes very slow, like 4mbps
<slakcphil> is there a way to speed up rsync
<slakcphil> ?
<slakcphil> has anyone backed up with rsync to usb 3.0 external drive?
<truepurple> Sidewinder1, well thankyou for trying
<Sidewinder1> slakcphil, Not that I'm aware of; I don't think there any "rsync optimization" which speed it up.
<Sidewinder1> slakcphil, It may be the usb-interface that's the bottleneck; I use eSata, it's 4-6 times faster than usb.. :-)
<Korl> My computer should be able to run Warcraft 3 at max settings, - or at least somewhat close - However when running it in lubuntu it's laggy at minimum settings
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, No problem, just wish I could've been of more service.
<Korl> My guess is it's something with Xorg - and ATI graphics
<Sidewinder1> Korl, You're running WOW, through wine?
<felicitas> how can i stopp ubuntu to update to the next kernel?
<Korl> Not WoW - Warcraft 3
<Sidewinder1> OIC.
<Skummel> Sidewinder1 it's not 4-5 times faster then usb3. USB3 got theoretical max speed of 5 Gb/s.
<Korl> Sidewinder1: I'm usng Pentium M 1.7ghz, 1.5gb ram, and the graphics card is an ATI RV250 mobility radeon firegl 9000 I believe hangon I can lspci the graphics card
<slakcphil> Sidewinder1, it is interfacing through a pcix card that has usb 3.0 ports
<Korl> Sidewinder1: Yeah the graphics card is right
<Sidewinder1> Skummel, Well my current sys is an "Antique", Dell Dimension 4550 with usb2, max so, if memory serves, I got a 4-6 times advantage w/eSATA; at that time. :D
<tga> greetings
<tga> is it possible to do a minimal install from a desktop cd?
 * Sidewinder1 Is starting to become overwhelmed, at this time; probably need more coffee.. :-)
<xangua> !minimal | tga
<ubottu> tga: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tga> xangua: thanks, I know about the minimal cd, that's not what I'm asking
<tga> is it possible to do a minimal install using the desktop cd or do I need the alternate/server for that?
<jason00> Question - if I want to take an SD card or flash drive device and DD it into a .tar.gz in its exact format for later recovery, how would I do it? sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/home/jason/backup.tar.gz ????
<xangua> tga: alternate will install full desktop and server is for server edition
<tga> so you're saying there is no way to install anything else than the full ubuntu-desktop when using the desktop cd?
<islet96> anyone knows about mplayer as screen saver at 11.10?
<urthmover> good morning.  I have built a very minimal ubuntu desktop and am running xfce.  it's great.  I also have been using vim for all my editing needs.  My question is which gvim package should I install on my system?  vim-gtk vim-athena vim-gnome?  I am looking to install the least ammount of dependencies but still have the grqaphical version of vim specifically so that I can just double click on the file in thunar and have vim/gvim open up.
<meta-coder> urthmover, read the description of the packages?
<sindile> is there a ppa for pulseaudio 1.1 for ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<urthmover> meta-coder: I am...I guess my question is more basic than that really....is it possible to install an app that utilizes gtk libraries without the end user having to install all the gtk dependencies?  does that make sense?
<urthmover> I have an image of a dev being able to compile a self contained app .... and the end user not having to install all the dependencies
<Guest82043> does anyone know the username and password for the live cd alpha release of Ubuntu 12.04?
<slakcphil> urthmover, maybe you could try to compile it yourself and then only install the *required* dpends
<urthmover> root toor  Guest82043 ?
<sipior> urthmover: you can do that sort of thing, but then all of your apps will be five times the normal size.
<Guest82043> urthmover tried that
<smw> Guest82043, try user ubuntu pass ubuntu
<urthmover> ok slakcphil
<urthmover> I agree sipior
<Guest82043> smw tried that too
<Guest82043> lol
<smw> Guest82043, please use a real nick
<urthmover> after having looked at the dependencies  I think that vim-gtk accomplishes my needs whereas vim-gnome would require me to install the whole gnome suite
<wrektjet> is there a way to investigate whether a computer running ubuntu has been hacked and is attacking other computers
<slakcphil> wrektjet, there are many ways...
<smw> hickleberryfun, hm... user ubuntu no password?
<urthmover> wrektjet: netstat -a  will show you currently open connects  and resolve the ip  then just whois the ip's  might be mildly helpful
<slakcphil> you can use tiger to check for some
<hickleberryfun> tried it smw
<slakcphil> lsof for open files
<smw> hickleberryfun, let the system just load?
<slakcphil> w
<smw> hickleberryfun, why is a user/pass needed?
<slakcphil> for who is logged in
<hickleberryfun> smw after the install of a wireless driver
<smw> hickleberryfun, ?
<slakcphil> w command is a personal paranoid reflex for me :)
<urthmover> slakcphil: is there a ps switch that shows who initiated a process?
<smw> hickleberryfun, are you logged in?
<urthmover> slakcphil: nvrmnd I'll rtfm the man
<hickleberryfun> smw if you logout and log back in the driver activates and is usable, otherwise it is not possible to use on the live cd
<slakcphil> -o user it hink
<Pici> urthmover: 'u'
<smw> hickleberryfun, so open a terminal, type "whoami" then type passwd
<hickleberryfun> smw no i use this computer, just booted up on here to see if i could find the login information
<slakcphil> Pici is right -u for username and -U for uid
<slakcphil> ps --help
<urthmover> thx Pici slakcphil
<wrektjet> i will look at all of these thnx
<smw> hickleberryfun, ok, whoami will tell you the username to login as (ubuntu I think)
<smw> hickleberryfun, passwd will let you set the password
<Pici> urthmover: I meant u alone, not -u
<smw> hickleberryfun, then you logout and log back in
<hickleberryfun> smw but you still need to know the current
<smw> hickleberryfun, sudo passwd ubuntu
<smw> hickleberryfun, that should not require a password
<urthmover> Pici: interesting  ps u  shows me just my processes
<smw> hickleberryfun, note that "ubuntu" is the user who you are logged in as
<smw> hickleberryfun, anything else?
<Pici> urthmover: ps aux will show all processes.
<hickleberryfun> smw.. even with sudo you must know the current password, otherwise sudo cannot be used
<usc911> Hey guys, im having some odd issues. I have a pretty new and decent spec asus laptop, over the last couple of days when every im doing anything even slightly cpu intensive ( am currently untarring) the cpu fan goes absolutely ballistic, I cant work out what would possibly be the issue, any thoughts/suggestions?
<smw> hickleberryfun, really?
<smw> hickleberryfun, that doesn't make sense
<smw> hickleberryfun, you tried it?
<ikonia> usc911: probably your cpu needs cool when it scales up while untarring
<usc911> ikonia:but its never happened before and I used to failry hammer vmware
<Sidewinder1> usc911, ikonia That was my thought, as well.
<hickleberryfun> smw, how so? no i havent tried it, but whenever you use the sudo command, you are ALWAYS prompted for your password unless you have entered it recently and your system is set to save the password for an amount of time within the span
<ikonia> usc911: different types of use, vmware is more ram than cpu
<smw> hickleberryfun, but this is a live cd
<usc911> ah ok
<hickleberryfun> smw and gksudo for a graphical interface prompt
<smw> hickleberryfun, it should work. The people who made the disk must have built in a way to obtain root
<ikonia> usc911: look at it from a simple point of view, your cpu use goes up when you untar, = your cpu is more used, = your cpu is hotter, = turn on the fan
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Can I delete the /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/profile/cache directory safely? Is it required?
<usc911> ikinia:how about video (iplayer in particular) that also hammers the fan and hasn’t done previously
<hickleberryfun> smw i guess ill try it but it will probably be a waste of time- definitely appreciate the help though
<xangua> smw: there is no root password on ubuntu
<smw> hickleberryfun, If I were making the disk I would setup sudo nopass. I am sure they did it.
<ikonia> usc911: that can be quite busy on the cpu, also depends if the flash plugin is being used
<ikonia> usc911: it sounds like your laptop may not have the best/most compatible apci interface, but it does work
<usc911> ikonia: thanks
<smw> xangua, "obtain root" in the sense of running with full sudo powers
<Sidewinder1> usc911, Video hammers my cpu, as well; but it's an older system.. :-(
<usc911> Sidewinder1: I'm just unsure why it has only just started doing it
<usc911> mine now overheats (seemingly) and just cuts out
<Sidewinder1> usc911, I understand, however, it sounds like the fan is working as designed; better to error on the side of cooling than too much heat. :D
<Sidewinder1> usc911, You said it ie a lappy?
<usc911> Sidewinder1: I agree, guess it's best to have it cut out rather than burn out. Yeah its an asus u33jc
<Sidewinder1> usc911, OK. My wife has a lappy that was running too hot; she bought an aftermarket external fan system. About $35.00, that the lappy sits on; problem solved..
<usc911> Sidewinder1:  Ok cheers man I shall have a look in to it
<wrektjet> is there a way to downlaod all the required files for tiger onto a diff computer and move them via a flash drive onto the ubuntu machine?
<Sidewinder1> NP
<Sidewinder1> :D
<usc911> my music is now having to be blasted ove rthe noise
<Guest61088> gostaria de saber se alguem ja resolveu o problema de pendrive protegido por senha
<Sidewinder1> !es | Guest61088
<ubottu> Guest61088: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> !pt | Guest61088 Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Guest61088 Sidewinder1: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<evdvelde> hi all, i get a strange error when installing package with dpkg:
<evdvelde> iw conflicts with aircrack-ng (<< 1:1.0~rc2-1)
<evdvelde>   aircrack-ng (version 2.0-1) is to be installed.
<evdvelde> last time i checked, 2 used to be greater than 1
<wrektjet> slakcphil, what is a normal output for w
<Sidewinder1> xangua, My extracurricular language abilities obviously leave something to be desired; along with my typing skills, or lack thereof. :-)
<r3c4ll> hi, where i can see if a version of ubuntu is active?
<Sidewinder1> xangua, But correct me if I'm wrong; I thought that Spanish and Portuguese were similar enough, that one could understand the other..
<r3c4ll> and if it still has support
<slakcphil> wrektjet, you will see like maybe a gnome session open in your name and if you have a terminal open it will show that as well, if there is someone remotely connected then it will show an ip or hostname
<xangua> !eol | r3c4ll
<ubottu> r3c4ll: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pici> r3c4ll: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<slakcphil> there is also the who command, also have a good look at the auth logs and messages file
<wrektjet> slakcphil, oh so the second user is the terminal open. whew
<slakcphil> in /var/log
<slakcphil> wrektjet, :)
<huamao> thanks
<wrektjet> time to get busy
<smooke> HI
<wrektjet> is there a way to see the auth logs from mor ethan 3 days
<iceroot> wrektjet: if you have not deleted them, yes
<iceroot> wrektjet: /var/log/auth.log.1 /var/log/auth.log.2.gz and so on
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<iceroot> wrektjet: for *.gz you can use zless instead of less
<wrektjet> oh ok i got it thnx
<wrektjet> that was easy thnx iceroot shoulda figured that out
<ubuntu_> 11.04 and 11.10 are slow as shit I can't use them from a flash drive with 2GB DDR2 6400mHZ -> SOMETHING IS WRONG THEN
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_  you're free to use something else
<ubuntu_> Unity sucks ass you all are idiots for switching it from Gnome, it's so fucking slow it retarded
<pangolin> !language | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ubuntu_> yeah except you push all your fucking updates on Debian
<iceroot> ubottu: please stop trolling
<ubottu> iceroot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<huamao> WOW!
<compdoc> 11.04 and 11.10 are pretty fast, but Im not crazy enough to run them off usb
<Sidewinder1> Heh, :D
<bosman> what happens
<ubuntu_> I would use debian but all your updates get pushed to it too
<huamao> TOO MANY PEOPLE IN THIS ROOM.
<iceroot> ubuntu_: stop trolling
<ubuntu_> so why intrude on people's OS like that
<Sidewinder1> iceroot, I was waiting for you to ban/kick ubottu. ;-)
<ubuntu_> make it as slow as possible and basically non functional
<iceroot> Sidewinder1: :)
<BluesKaj> human_blip, too many stupid ppl ranting in this room
<iceroot> Sidewinder1: that would be a funny mistake :)
<pangolin> ubuntu_: Do you have a support question?
<ubuntu_> wow you can ban kick me it doesnt change the fact that you all fucked up with the latest releases
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Mornin' dude!
<huamao> EXACTLY.
<BluesKaj> err humano
<BluesKaj> hi Sidewinder1
<iceroot> pangolin: what are you waiting for? christmas?
<deej1976> !language | ubuntu_:
<ubottu> ubuntu_:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<deej1976> !attitude | ubuntu_:
<ubottu> ubuntu_:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<geirha> He's gone
<MonkeyDust> pity
<pangolin> iceroot: if you have suggestions on how to better catalyse please join #ubuntu-ops and share them with us
<MonkeyDust> always a good laugh with people ranting
<Sidewinder1> iceroot, pangolin's prolly gettin' another cup-o-coffee, from geni-around. :-)
<huamao> lol
<Gentoo64> http://hugeurl.geeks.org/?NmVjZWU1NjYwYWQ1M2RkYjBkODEyM2UzNDRiN2MxMGEmMTQmVm0wd2QyUXlVWGxWV0d4V1YwZDRXRmxVU205V01WbDNXa2M1VjFac2JETlhhMk0xWVd4S2MxZHFRbFZXYkhCUVZqQmFZV015U2tWVWJHaG9UVlZ3VlZadGNFZFpWMDE1VTJ0V1ZXSkhhRzlVVjNOM1pVWmFjVkZ0UmxSTmF6RTFWVEowVjFaWFNraGhSemxWVm0xb1JGWldXbUZrUjFaSFYyMTRVMkpIZHpGV2EyUXdZekpHYzFOdVVtaFNlbXhXVm1wT1QwMHhjRlpYYlVaclVqQTFSMXBGV2xOVWJGcFZWbXR3VjJKVVJYZFpWRVpyVTBaT2NscEhjRlJTVlhCWlZrWldZV1F4VGtkVmJGW
<Gentoo64> lRZbFZhY1ZadGRHRk5SbFowWlVaT1ZXSlZXVEpWYkZKSFZqRmFSbUl6WkZkaGExcG9WakJhVDJOdFNrZFRiV3hUVFcxb1dsWXhaRFJpTWtsM1RVaG9XR0pIVWxsWmJGWmhZMnhXYzFWclpGaGlSM1F6VjJ0U1UxWnJNWEpqUld4aFUwaENTRlpxU2tabFZsWlpXa1p3VjFKV2NIbFdWRUpoVkRKT2MyTkZhR3BTYkVwVVZteG9RMWRzV25KWGJHUm9UVlpXTlZaWE5VOWhiRXAwVld4c1dtSkdXbWhaTVZwelkyeGtkRkp0ZUZkaVZrbzFWbXBKTVdFeFdYZE5WVlpUWVRGd1YxbHJXa3RTUmxweFVWaG9hMVpzV2pGV01uaGhZVWRGZUdOR2JGaGhNVnBvVmtSS1QyUkdUbkphUmxKcFZqTm9X
<Gentoo64> VlpYY0U5aU1XUkhWMjVTVGxOSFVuTlZha0p6VGtaVmVXUkhkR2hXYXpWSFZqSjRVMWR0U2toaFJsSlhUVlp3V0ZreFdrdGpiVkpIVld4a2FWSnRPVE5XTW5oWFlqSkZlRmRZWkU1V1ZscFVXVlJHZDFkR2JISmFSemxxWWtad2VGVXlkR0ZpUmxwelYyeHdXR0V4Y0hKWlZXUkdaVWRPUjJGR2FHbFNia0p2Vm10U1MxUXlVa2RUYmtwaFVtMW9jRlpxVG05V1ZscEhXVE5vYVUxc1NucFdNalZUVkd4a1NGVnNXbFZXTTFKNlZHeGFWMlJIVWtoa1IyaFhZWHBXU0ZacVNqUlZNV1IwVTJ0b2FGSnNTbGhVVlZwM1ZrWmFjVkp1WkZOV2ExcDVWREZrYzFVd01IbGhSbXhYWWxoQ1RGUnJXbEp
<huamao> wow!
<Gentoo64> sUm1SellVWlNhVkp1UWxwV2JYUlhaREZrUjJKSVNtRlNlbXh4V1d0YWQyVkdWWGxrUjBacFVteHdlbFl5ZUhkWFIwVjRZMFJPV21FeVVrZGFWV1JQVTBVNVYxcEhhR2hOU0VKMlZtMTBVMU14VVhsVmEyUlZZbXR3YUZWdGVFdGpSbHB4VkcwNWEySkdjRWhXYlRBMVZXc3hXRlZ1Y0ZkTlYyaDJWakJrUzFKck5WZFZiRlpYVFRKb1NWWkhlR0ZXTWxKSVZXdG9hMUp0YUZSVVZXaERUbFprVlZGdFJtcE5WMUl3VlRKMGIyRkdTbk5UYlVaVlZteHdNMXBYZUhKbFYxWkpXa1pPVGxacmNEVldSM2hoVkRKR1dGSllaR3BTVjNoWVdXeG9RMU14Y0ZaWGEzQnNVbTFTZWxsVldsTmhSVEZ6VT
<Gentoo64> I1a1YxWXpVbWhWZWtaYVpVWldjMkZGT1ZkaGVsWjZWMWQwWVdReVZrZFdXR3hyVWpCYWNGVnRlSGRsYkZWNVpVaGtXR0pHY0ZoWk1HUnZWMnhhV0ZWclpHRldWMUpRVldwS1IxSXlSa2hpUms1cFlUQndNbFp0TVRCVk1VMTRWVzVTVjJKSFVsVlpiWFIzWWpGV2NWUnRPVmRTYlhoNVZtMDFhMVl4V25OalJFSmhWbGROTVZaWGMzaGpiVXBGVld4a1RsWXlhREpXYWtKclV6RktjazVXWkZaaVJscFlXV3hhUm1ReF
<Sidewinder1> Gentoo64, What?!
<Sidewinder1> pangolin, So much for my coffee theory. :D
<MonkeyDust> Gentoo64  that'sa typo, there
<huamao> Gentoo  invasion
<theadmin> lol
<tiboi> @locator linux torvalds
<Sidewinder1> Translated as "pangolin puts baseball bat, in the corner.. ;-)
<tiboi> @find bill gates
<Sidewinder1> I know, I'll stop.
<Pici> tiboi: please stop
<tiboi> ok
<gulzar> any good alternative pdf viewer which continues to scroll next page something like evince and okular and not 'rigid' like xpdf which only scrolls one page at a time?
<Gentoo64> gulzar, i think epdfview can
<Gentoo64> why not evince?
<xangua> gulzar: epdf ¿
<apwbdjp> what's wrong with evince?
<gulzar> Gentoo64: evince isnot looking good with openbox...
<xangua> adobe reader¿ :P
<Gentoo64> i dont think zathura can, not even 100% sure epdfviewer can
<gulzar> xangua: Gentoo64: i will try epdf
<Gentoo64> gulzar, i use epdfviewer with openbox
<Gentoo64> works good
<Gentoo64> looks just like evince, but without all the deps
<gulzar> xangua: no adobe .. i will go for epdf
<huamao> evince can do that with proper setting
<ok2cqr> hello, does ahnybody have experience with ipv6 on Ubuntu 10.04 server, please? IPV6 is working but after few minutes it stops and works again after /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Gentoo64> ok2cqr, try #ipv6
<Gentoo64> you use autoconfig?
<ok2cqr> Gentoo64, No, I wrote settings directly to interfaces file
<Gentoo64> hmm, :s
<Gentoo64> what net card?
<Gentoo64> not a realtek is it?
<ok2cqr> it is virtual server, realtek card
<ok2cqr> 8139too
<gulzar> huamao: no  it didn't... I installed okular for evince but okular is heavy so wanted womthing lightweight
<ok2cqr> module
<Gentoo64> hmm not sure
<Gentoo64> but i know some realteks need a special drive on linux
<Gentoo64> 8168/8111 afaik
<Gentoo64> or the cut out
<Gentoo64> they*
<ok2cqr> it is virtual server, ipv4 works without any problem
<Gentoo64> hard to say
<Gentoo64> it shouldnt be any different to ipv4 in terms of it working
<ok2cqr> I have two virtual servers, both have the same card and the second is working but I don't know why :-(
<Foulad> what is the keyboard shortcut for terminal windows ?
<gulzar> huamao: try to address with names.. it will create less confusion :)
<apwbdjp> Foulad, Ctrl+Alt+T?
<Gentoo64> ok2cqr, have you tried it with autonconf see if it still cutso ut?
<xangua> Foulad: control+alt+t , cotrol+alt+F (1 to 6 )
<r4y> hello. I was using Firefox 3.6 on Ubuntu 10.04.3 and add-ons will not pop up,so I upgraded to Firefox 8 but I still have the same problem, so I used the Software Center to download Chatzilla and I have seaMonkey running it so I could get here
<apwbdjp> xangua, that latter isn't actually a terminal window
<ok2cqr> Gentoo64, No I have not. I'm not sure how to use autoconf.
<Sidewinder1> Foulad, I knew one of the terminal gurus would know. :-)
<Gentoo64> ok2cqr, it was that by default
<Foulad> <apwbdjp> <xangua> thank you , what is keyboard shortcut to change keyboard language
<Gentoo64> before you set static ip
 * Sidewinder1 Is definatly, one.. :-(
<gulzar> r4y: so prob is that the addons are not working???
<Gentoo64> ok2cqr, id ask in #ipv6 as theyd know more then in here
<xangua> r4y: rename yout .mozilla directory to try a new profile and see if it fixes it
<r4y> No add-ons pop up, I will check again for the exact message
<ok2cqr> Gentoo64, but how to tell the ip address to eth0 interface? With ifconfig?
<ok2cqr> Gentoo64, Thank you, I'll try it.
<Gentoo64> or network/interfaces
<ok2cqr> I didn't have anything about ipv6 there
<Foulad>  what is keyboard shortcut to change keyboard language
<apwbdjp> Foulad, http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu, not sure if this is what you're looking for
<apwbdjp> !repeat | Foulad
<ubottu> Foulad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Foulad> <ubottu> thank yuo
<Foulad> <apwbdjp> no , i have 2 languages on my ubuntu (arabic , english) if i would like to wirte on arabic i have to change it on top bar
<theadmin> Foulad: If you have multiple layouts installed, you will be able to configure the shortcut to switch it in "Keyboard".
<mboeru> hello
<Foulad> <apwbdjp> is there is way to change it with keyboard ?
<theadmin> Foulad: By default, if I recall right, it's Alt+Alt
<mboeru> anyone here know kickseed, preseed, kickstart
<mboeru> i need some help partitioning 2 hdds with software raid
<theadmin> mboeru: Those are redhat tools... We don't support them...
<Sidewinder1> Foulad, At least you had the where-with-all to enclose in "<>" so she wouldn't stick her (ubottu) tongue, out at you. :D
<mboeru> ubuntu uses a combination of kickstart with preseed, called preseed
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | Guest43897
<ubottu> Guest43897: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<mboeru> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/hppa/preseed-contents.html
<r4y> I don't know why it's not saying it now, but still nothing is poping up, but I looked under my history to find this as part of one of my searches firefox couldn't retrieve add-ons
<Foulad> <theadmin> Alt+Alt not working for me , im trying to change my keyboard to arabic , they only way now to change it from top bar by mouse
<dalvan> ola
<Gentoo64> Foulad, why not set arabic as default?
<dalvan> ??
<theadmin> Foulad: As I said, go to "Keyboard" in the settings center thingo, you'll be able to find the shortcuts for such stuff there (and change them too)
<theadmin> Gentoo64: It's like with English and Russian - you need to switch because you can't type English with the Russian layout and vice versa
<Gentoo64> ah yea
<dalvan> Galera seguinte Não esta funcionando meus efeitos visuais do Ubuntu 11.10
<dalvan> alguem sabe com abilita-los
<MonkeyDust> !br| dalvan
<ubottu> dalvan: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Foulad> <theadmin> did not find it there !!
<mboeru> so no kickseed knowers? :(
<Sidewinder1> MonkeyDust, How in the world do you guys/gals, differentiate from Portuguese, Spanish, Brazilian? I bow to you all!
<deej1976> Sidewinder1 /whois nick ( ip address )
<Gentoo64> i was gona say !it
<Gentoo64> lol
<deej1976> Sidewinder1 or domain
<Sidewinder1> OIC.. Always something new to learn.. Now, if I could only type..
<plusEV> lol
<deej1976> Sidewinder1: Rectangular object in front of you with lots of buttons :D
<deej1976> !info tuxtype | Sidewinder1:
<ubottu> Sidewinder1:: tuxtype (source: tuxtype): Educational Typing Tutor Game Starring Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-4 (oneiric), package size 109 kB, installed size 368 kB
<Gentoo64> !keyboard | Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Sidewinder1: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<plusEV> workspace switcher + 2 monitors = 8 monitors
<Sidewinder1> deej1976, Thought that was a calculator..
<plusEV> this is just awesum
<deej1976> Sidewinder1: It's the landscape one
<r4y> Seems there is some problem for add-ons, but I am not sure if it is the same as Google has shown. I do have ad-block installed though. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=994&bih=601&q=+firefox+couldn%27t+retrieve+add-ons&oq=+firefox+couldn%27t+retrieve+add-ons&aq=f&aqi=g1g-v6&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=250200l250200l0l250962l1l1l0l0l0l0l405l405l4-1l1l0#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&source=hp&q=fire
<r4y> fox+couldn%27t+retrieve+add-ons+ubuntu&pbx=1&oq=firefox+couldn%27t+retrieve+add-ons+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=g-v1&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=89764l90749l0l91112l7l4l0l3l3l2l332l1127l2-2.2l7l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=e7634fcd593c18b&biw=994&bih=601
<FloodBot1> r4y: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r4y> sorry I didn't know that link was so long
<deej1976> r4y: try using tinyurl.com as well
<vegabond> hey
<Sidewinder1> deej1976, ot, but I've actually tried many typing programs; just didn't have the patience.. :-( It's tough bein' old and "set-in-one's-ways".
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1, i bought a completely blank das the other week
<vegabond> hi! please help me
<deej1976> Sidewinder1: yes, cli rules
<Gentoo64> can help, lol
<r4y> thank you deej1976
<vegabond> how can i use the command line to open an application
<Gentoo64> vega-, type the app name
<apwbdjp> vegabond, by typing the name of the application, and hitting enter
<Gentoo64> bond
<deej1976> vegabond: start a terminal and enter the name i.e. gedit
<Gentoo64> try typing part of it and hitting tab
<Gentoo64> some are weird names
<Gentoo64> random e.g avidemux is avidemux_gtk
<Gentoo64> for the gtk one ofc
<vegabond> ok! tnx :)
<apwbdjp> Gentoo64, even more twister: Ubuntu's disk utility: palimpsest
<Gentoo64> yeah, lol
<Sidewinder1> deej1976, I even tried ubuntu's sphinx-somethin'-or-other and couldn't get it configured properly, it's a speech to text program. If it'd worked, the floodbots would've set a permanent ban on my IP. ;-)
<Gentoo64> not even tab can help you with that
<r4y> If you want to know what the name is for a program drag and drop it into the terminal then try omitting the rest. That usually works.
<Gentoo64> r4y, dont work in all terminals/des.
<ok2cqr> Gentoo64, I just looked at dmesg and see eth0: no IPv6 routers present but ping6 to ipv6.google.com works
<Gentoo64> bad practice imo
<Gentoo64> ok2cqr, thats normall message
<deej1976> Sidewinder1: Excellent wouldn't have to watch this terminal.
<apwbdjp> r4y, Gentoo64 I remember an app that would give you the name of whatever window you clic on.. anyone know about that?
<Gentoo64> :s not sure
<llutz> apwbdjp: xwininfo
<apwbdjp> llutz, I love you
<Sidewinder1> deej1976, No, no; I'd still have to read the screen; just would've been able to speak (with no typos/spelling mistakes) and text would've been in my response window; just hit 'enter'.
<apwbdjp> xprop seems to help with that too
<Gentoo64> ok2cqr, keep a tail -f /var/log/messages (or similar) open see if it says anything when it cuts off
<Gentoo64> or plain dmesg
<WicketUser> hi , i tried to install mysql server and upgrade it but i got some error that i am not able to remove mysql server or install it again.. any suggestion?
<deej1976> Sidewinder1: Even better then, Screen Reader reading off replies, and then a voice to text convert, woow
<Sidewinder1> If, only..
<r4y> Sorry for flooding. I guess I should leave
<ok2cqr> Gentoo64, nothing was added
<Gentoo64> so ipv4 still works fine when v6 cuts off?
<Sidewinder1> r4y, I didn't think you were flooding..
<Gentoo64> and only on one box, both have same net cards?
<WicketUser> guys, i am new to ubuntu.. could u tell me how to uninstall a software completely?
<Gentoo64> same router etc?
<ok2cqr> Gentoo64, yes, ipv4 is still working
<Gentoo64> WicketUser, apt-get purge app
<r45c4l> hello friends, actually i am having some strange problem that when i am trying to open some websites its saying may be my system is infected with some virus, so i have taken the o/p of netstat -an and pstree can any one help me to figure out the problem
<deej1976> WicketUser: sudo apt-get purge [packagename]
<r45c4l> i am not that good with linux
<Gentoo64> ok2cqr, hmm weird
<Gentoo64> ok2cqr, paste /etc/network/interfaces?
<OerHeks> WicketUser, normally stop the service before removal.
<Sidewinder1> r4y, OIC, up above; everyone makes a mistake every now and then.. NP.
<Gentoo64> ok2cqr, i probably cant help tho
<ok2cqr> Gentoo64, it seems that it iw working only if I leave ping6 ipv6.google.com running. After I terminate it, the connection is gone in a few seconds.
<r4y> Hmm, well, light bulb. I should backup .mozilla, then try un-installing ad-block then see if my problem with add-ons not popping up go away,so I need to go.
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, its a stupid advert
<Gentoo64> ignore it
<Gentoo64> ok2cqr, ahh
<r45c4l> but Gentoo64 its really not allowing me to open couple of websites and asking me to fill stupid captchas
<Gentoo64> ok2cqr, make sure ipv6 ping is enabled on ur box
<Gentoo64> youll need it for a tunel
<Gentoo64> or itl disconnect you
<r45c4l> if u want i can upload  a screenshot too Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, ok
<r4y> Take care all. And thank you for the kind words Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> r4y, As an aside, I use adblock plus and have never has a problem with add-ons..
<ok2cqr> Gentoo64, I have native connection.
<Gentoo64> oh ok
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Gentoo64> erm
<Barbarian> Good evening ladies and gentlemen
<r4y> I have used ad-block a whole lot before without problems, so I don't what is going on
<zach_> so I'm a newbie to irc... is there anyone that would be kind enough to walk me through it.... unless I figured it out already
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, screenshot please
<r45c4l> ok 1 sec Gentoo64 till then here is th e OP of netstat -a and pstree http://pastebin.com/QqViiuEY
<Gentoo64> netstat means nothing to me
<Gentoo64> it could be anything
<Sidewinder1> r4y, It can, at times, be a challenge, but I'm reasonably certain that you'll figger' it out.
<Barbarian> r45c4l, because of the way linux works, any virus is probably confined to your browser. Try uninstalling and purging, then reinstalling it
<r4y> isn't there an irc channel for zach, it is the freenode channel or something like that. I remember asking before
<Gentoo64> Barbarian, that wont do anything
<Barbarian> Gentoo64, no?
<Gentoo64> you cant get viruses like on windows
<zach_> ya r4y i think i screwed up the setup
<Gentoo64> it wouldnt be confuned to the browser anyway
<Gentoo64> imo it just wouldnt happen
<Gentoo64> unless it was ie in wine (possibly)
<r4y> I run chatzilla. It's great. It's an add-on for Firefox
<enth> Opera has a pretty okay integrated irc client
<r4y> You can also get chatzilla through the Ubuntu Software Center
<Barbarian> Thats the way I've understood it, that individual applications can get compromised, but that never affects any other app or the operating system
<zach_> cool thanks a bunch man
<r4y> No Problem
<Gentoo64> Barbarian, nah. the whole thing about runnin "not" as root is so if anything bad does happen, the worst that can happen is a ruined /home
<Gentoo64> not a ruined /
<r45c4l> Gentoo64, and Barbarian here is the screenshot http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/249/captchag.png/
<r45c4l> by the way Barbarian i did not got it what you want me to do
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, ok that looks normal
<Gentoo64> the site just wants you to fill in crap
<Gentoo64> to proceed
<Barbarian> yeah... nothing to do with viruses there
<Sidewinder1> Barbarian, I believe that you are essentially correct. You might look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 if you've not already seen it.
<r45c4l> yeah but these sites are normal sites Gentoo64 and Barbarian and this never happened before
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, no idea. its not a virus tho
<r4y> Wow, what a great reason to have home protected with sudo, no?
<r45c4l> its saying that may be some bot can be also there so is that possible ?
<Gentoo64> it cant be
<dbristow> Looks like the precise-preinstalled-desktop-armel+ac100.bootimg that's currently on cdimage.ubuntu.com fails the MD5SUM/SHA1SUM/SHA256SUM checksums
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, then it wouldnt be /home
<dbristow> 12.04 alpha-1
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, as youd be running stuff as root, which is worse
<Barbarian> r45c4l, have you tried filling that in and clicking next?
<dbristow> Everywhere I have been able to download it from, it fails the checksum.
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, you using proxy?
<Gentoo64> tor, web prioxy whatever
<Gentoo64> its prob that
<dbristow> Every other file passes.
<r45c4l> no Gentoo64 thats what i also thought too but i checked and i am not on any proxy
<Barbarian> Also, thanks Sidewinder1! Thats a great read as I recently got my hands on a debian server I ssh to
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, what dns you using?
<r45c4l> tor i have disable as i dont need at home
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, id check for proxies, or random dns
<Sidewinder1> Barbarian, My pleasure. :D
<r45c4l> Gentoo64, right now i am using a data card and if u want my dns i can give u the details here
<r45c4l> wait
<Gentoo64> they can show as "bots" or suspicious and make you fill out captchas
<Gentoo64> i reckon its a proxy
<codazoda> Uh-oh. I uninstalled nvidia and now my MacBook Pro won't boot.  Any ideas?  Recovery mode locks up at the resume, fsck, remount, root menu.
<WicketUser> how to stop service in ubuntu?
<r45c4l> r45c4l@h4ckb0x:~$ nslookup
<r45c4l> > server
<r45c4l> Default server: 10.228.1.114
<r45c4l> Address: 10.228.1.114#53
<r45c4l> Default server: 10.228.1.113
<r45c4l> Address: 10.228.1.113#53
<FloodBot1> r45c4l: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r45c4l> opps my bad
<r45c4l> sorry for flooding
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, its ok, use a paste site next time tho. http://dpaste.com/
<enth> he be flodden
<Barbarian> https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/evilmalware.html <--- HAHAHAHAHHAAHA
<Gentoo64> heh its true
<Gentoo64> see why linux not having viruses, is nothing to do with market share?
<r45c4l> Gentoo64, and Barbarian this is the OP http://pastebin.com/9sfLV0KW
<codazoda> Can't get Ubuntu 11.10 to boot, even in safe mode it locks up.  Am I reinstalling?
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, no idea what that dns is
<Barbarian> r45c4l, looks normal to me
<Sidewinder1> codazoda, New install?
<Gentoo64> try googles standard one
<Gentoo64> 8.8.8.8
<dehorse> damn it and I switched to linux to avoid virus's
<Gentoo64> thats like the standard dns nowadays
<Barbarian> dehorse, lol
<r45c4l> ok Gentoo64 and Barbarian just one more question what if i try to check my outgoing packets with wireshark ??
<r45c4l> should i just check for http packets or something else too ???
<Gentoo64> you could
<codazoda> SideWinder1, No, I had 10.10 then 11.04 then 11.10.  Upgraded each.  I just uninstalled nvidia today and now it won't boot, even in recovery mode.
<Sidewinder1> dehorse, Please have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<Gentoo64> but itll probbaly just be a load of mess
<dehorse> i know. im  stupid lol
<r45c4l> yeah you are right Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> r45c4l, try different dns (googles) and see if it goes away
<dehorse> THANKS sidewinder
<Gentoo64> i googled ur dns ip and cant find anything "normal"
<Barbarian> r45c4l, don't think you'd find much with wireshark tbh
<r45c4l> aaah thats a nice idea Gentoo64 thanks, let me try
<Gentoo64> but i spent 2 secs looking
<Sidewinder1> dehorse, Glad to help.
<rtr-> hi
<codazoda> Is there a keystoke to exit the "Recovery Menu"?  That seems "broken" on my box.
<rtr-> is it possible to install a minimal-install from a usual setupcd?
<Gentoo64> rtr-, dont think so
<Gentoo64> otherwise they wouldnt make a minimal cd :)
<codazoda> I get a "low speed usb device" note and then the menu is unresponsive.
<Barbarian> rtr-, put a minimal install on a usb with unetbootin, easiest way
<WicketUser> hi , please could u tell me how to stop a running service in ubuntu 11.10?
<Gentoo64> service stop
<Gentoo64> service something stop
<WicketUser> thx
<czytelnia> gruby
<Barbarian> Gentoo64, didn't know that, I always used init.d. I come here to help people and I end up learning, win
<|Anthony|> can i use this package in 10.04:
<|Anthony|> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/web/rtmpdump
<Gentoo64> Barbarian, ubuntu uses service as well, which apparently stops in a nicer way
<Gentoo64> i dont use ubuntu, i learn abotu it in here lol
<WicketUser> Gentoo64 : the service is there when i list them but i got : stop: Unknown instance:
<Barbarian> Gentoo64, just tried it with yacy, don't know the details but it's certainly faster
<dehorse> sidewinder, aren't we on firefox 4 not 3?
<Gentoo64> WicketUser, right service name?
<WicketUser> yes
<Barbarian> WicketUser, What are you trying to stop?
<dehorse> slash 8
<Gentoo64> damn, 9s nearly stable
<WicketUser> mysql service
<Gentoo64> WicketUser, service mysql stop
<Gentoo64> might be mysqld
<Gentoo64> idk
<sskalnik> /etc/init.d/mysql stop ?
<WicketUser> i got : mysqlid: unrecognized service
<smax> moin
<Gentoo64> type
<dehorse> is the standard firewall effective?
<Gentoo64> typo
<Gentoo64> dehorse, yes
<smax> I want to read the source of a tool.   Where does scapy go, if I apt-get install scapy?
<Gentoo64> its diaabled by default btw
<smax> it's a python program
<sskalnik> WicketUser, mysqld, not mysqlId
<Barbarian> WicketUser, without the 'I'
<dehorse> cool then i think im good thanks gentoo
<Gentoo64> dehorse, just sudo ufw enable
<Gentoo64> then allow ports
<Sidewinder1> |Anthony|, It's not recommended to use packages from one version to another.
<Gentoo64> or use the gui
<WicketUser> the same .. mysqld: unrecognized service
<dehorse> gentoo you're a god
<Gentoo64> WicketUser, try sudo service mysqld start
<Barbarian> smax, probably in /etc somewhere
<samsul> # service mysql stop
<Barbarian> smax, or /var
<codazoda> Yup, the recovery menu is just broken.  I pulled recovery out of the boot options and I'm into a command line.
<WicketUser> the same
<codazoda> Shew.
<Gentoo64> WicketUser, no idea :s
<Sidewinder1> |Anthony|, Especially Precise (not yet released) pkgs, in 10.04..
<Gentoo64> WicketUser, try /etc/init.d/mysqld stop for the sake of it
<Gentoo64> if that works, no idea why service dont
<urthmover> good morning
<WicketUser> /etc/init.d/mysqld: unrecognized service
<sskalnik> Gentoo64, not /etc/init.d/mysql stop ?
<Gentoo64> ^ try mysql
<Gentoo64> idk i dont use mysql lol
<Sidewinder1> |Anthony|, And, since you're using a cloak, I would suspect that you already know better. ;-)
<sskalnik> It should be with a d, but sometimes...
<WicketUser> when i list the services i can see a service called 'mysql' but when i want to stop it i get "stop: Unknown instance:
<WicketUser> "
<Gentoo64> :s
<Gentoo64> try rebooting maybe and see if it stops then
<Gentoo64> no idea
<WicketUser> thx alot
<Barbarian> WicketUser, do ps aux | grep mysql
<Barbarian> take the PID
<Barbarian> and do kill <pid>
<Gentoo64> i know i shouldnt suggest rebooting, but it can help sort itself out
<sskalnik> WicketUser, sudo status mysql
<r4y> How to I down grade firefox back to 3.6 in Ubuntu 10.04.3
<LiNuX`sup> morning linux users... quick question. Has anyone else using ubuntu 11.10 ever experience video display bugs where the screen will randomly get pixelated as if the vid card were dead but then fine after reboot?
<WicketUser> i got user1     3867  0.0  0.0   4444   812 pts/0    S+   16:36   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql but when i did kill i got "No such process
<WicketUser> "
<Gentoo64> r4y, youd have to somehow mask it afaik. why would you want to?
<Barbarian> LiNuX`sup, nope, never happened to me. What vid card and what drivers?
<Gentoo64> LiNuX`sup, you using nouveau?
<Barbarian> LiNuX`sup, nvm, gotta run. GL!
<r4y> ad-block plus doesn't work for it, so it is disabled
<Gentoo64> r4y, it should
<r4y> Firefox 8 I mean
<Gentoo64> works on ff8 for me
<Gentoo64> so it does work... :s
<LiNuX`sup> barabrian: I'm on a mac using bootcamp so I'm clueless r4y: I don't know what that is so I assume not
<sskalnik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/760984/ <==== anyone know about packaging, help is appreciated
<r4y> I tried un-installing ad-block plus and re-insalling it. I guess I shouldn't use the ad-block plus from the Ubuntu Software Center
<Gentoo64> r4y, its one of the most popular extentions, afaik it should work even on the daily builds
<LiNuX`sup> the issue randomly occurs, it's happened 3 times in the past month
<Gentoo64> well uninstall that, and use the one from the ff addons page
<r4y> OK, I will be back
<Gentoo64> LiNuX`sup, ive had that, but only using nouveau (nvidia)
<Gentoo64> could be something to do with firmware
<Gentoo64> being loaded
<caki> +i
<caki> my ip adress
<Gentoo64> screens totally pixelated, like the cards dead. exact problem i had
<Pici> sskalnik: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-packaging yet?
<Gentoo64> only with nouveau
<caki> mode +i
<Gentoo64> caki, ?
<Gentoo64> LiNuX`sup, try lspci | grep VGA
<LiNuX`sup> Gentoo64: how can I find out what this mac has?
<Gentoo64> ^
<LiNuX`sup> k will google it, thanks
<meerkats> can anyone tell me where to find, /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope?
<LiNuX`sup> are any of the people in here actual employees of ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> LiNuX`sup, quite possibly nvidia you have
<Gentoo64> LiNuX`sup, nope.
<Pici> LiNuX`sup: There may be some.
<LiNuX`sup> I think so too since amd bout ati
<Gentoo64> i dont know much about macs, but i know they do use nvidia
<pangolin> meerkats: in /proc/sys/kernel/yama/
<Gentoo64> not sure if 100% do tho
<me0w> hey guys I have some problems with sound in Ubuntu 11.10.. the sound is enabled but I hear nothing in my headphones :(
<LiNuX`sup> I know I hate macs which is why I run ubuntu!
<LiNuX`sup> lol
<dehorse> one more dumb question: Force Quit?
<Gentoo64> dehorse, you asking what it does?
<LiNuX`sup> dehorse: system monitor you can end task
<dehorse> ty
<dehorse> no how to
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<LiNuX`sup> dehorse: you can also easily install the force quit app
<meerkats> pangolin, hidden folders? in usr/share?
<LiNuX`sup> right cick show hidden folders
<Gentoo64> LiNuX`sup, ok so do you have nvidia? if so did you manually install any drivers for it?
<pangolin> meerkats: are you being serious? the path is /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope it is a file try nano /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
<|Anthony|> Sidewinder1, yes i do, but i was hoping that the rtmpdump 2.4 package might not be version specific
<LiNuX`sup> no, only what ubuntu felt was best
<Gentoo64> if not youll be on nouveau (kernel driver)
<Gentoo64> ok
<|Anthony|> don't want to build from source
<meerkats> pangolin, just why do you think I ask?
<Gentoo64> well lspci | grep VGA
<Gentoo64> LiNuX`sup, ^
<Gentoo64> if its nvidia, install nvidia drivers
<pangolin> meerkats: no idea why you are asking where it is when you are providing the exact path.
<LiNuX`sup> Gentoo64: ok I'm going to try my luck I will update soon
<gulzar> how to have best looking fonts with openbox? What this propety is known as?
<Gentoo64> gulzar, what ubuntu
<Gentoo64> it should have lcd patched fonts already
<Gentoo64> you might need to tweak some configs for them to affect
<gulzar> Gentoo64: but what this propert is called?
<Gentoo64> try lxappearance
<Gentoo64> font rendering
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gulzar> Gentoo64: OK
<LiNuX`sup> Gentoo64: it's actually ATI surprisingly as I know they use intel chips
<Gentoo64> gulzar, lxappearance has options for fonts in there for openbox
<Gentoo64> LiNuX`sup, hmm no idea about ati. try installing ati drivers though it might help
<meerkats> can anyone tell me how to find, /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ not using the terminal?
<Sidewinder1> |Anthony|, Most are version specific; and you're asking for major problems if you try to "mix-and-match; beside the point, doing so is totally unsupported, here. :-)
<LiNuX`sup> Gentoo64: I am now, thanks
<|Anthony|> yeah
<|Anthony|> :/
<Gentoo64> meerkats, what do you mean find?
<Gentoo64> you already know where it is
<LiNuX`sup> while it's installing has anyone figured out the window snapping bug where you randomly get the orange box?
<ks07> Hey guys, I'm going to resize some mdadm soft raid 1 partitions - does mdadm --resize change the physical partitions itself, or will I need to edit them with fdisk?
<lauratika> when trying to open a link in totem it says  "Cannot connect to proxy (127.0.0.1)" but im not behinf a proxy. how i disable proxy in ubuntu 11.10
<LiNuX`sup> I'd like that to be fixed without disabling window snapping as I use it
<|Anthony|> Sidewinder1, well, 12.04 has alsa 1.0.24 and rtmpdump 2.4 which are needed for xbmc
<gulzar> Gentoo64: yes there are. so what to choose - sub-pixel geometry has multiple options : RGB , BGR , VRGB, VBGR .  Which is best?
<|Anthony|> but it's in alpha
<Gentoo64> gulzar, plain RGB
<Sidewinder1> |Anthony|, Not that, sometimes I try to get "creative" but, that's at your own risk. ;-)
<meerkats> Gentoo64, I need to edit a file in that directory, I can just cd to it in the terminal but I have no idea what to do next. I just thought, if I access that directory via GUI Ubuntu would let me open it as a txt or sh file
<gulzar> Gentoo64: Ok . That was default
<vinit> hi all
<pangolin> meerkats: open your file manager (nautilus) click on the Root folder > and you will see a folder for proc
<demon> Hi i use Ubuntu the first time an i have some problems with the ati-driver-installer-11-11-x86.x86_64.run i use it with Ati Powercolour 3850HD Agp an after the installation the bootscreen iss in small resolution swap to 1920x1080 when desktop runs iss okay because  i have no graphical power in Ubunto 10.04.3 Lts it feels Ati chipset iss not running no power on desktop i use Ati with asus a7n8xe and 2 gig ram 3200XP Amd(old system)and after
<demon>  a small time ubuntu freeze in i must take a newstart.The problem iss not with this driver alone the problem iss with all fglrx drivers for ati the standart graphic driver runs without problems an desktop power because i want more power to game with fglrx driver on Ubuntu iss there anywone who can help me to config this in Ubuntu or iss that not possible with Ati 3850HD AGP.
<demon> iss here german help in this CHat?
<FloodBot1> demon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<demon> iss this the right chat for this problem ?
<Gentoo64> meerkats, you do know proc is temporary right?
<Gentoo64> virtual fs
<meerkats> Gentoo64, i HAD NO IDEA
<meerkats> sorry
<Gentoo64> ok, so now you know
<sskalnik> !deutsch
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gulzar> Gentoo64: and there is hinting also .... with : slight, medium, full
<Gentoo64> mostly echo is used for /proc
<demon> ja
<Gentoo64> for temp stuff
<meerkats> Gentoo64, the noob is goinna ask, meaning?
<Gentoo64> gulzar, i use full gunting
<Sidewinder1> |Anthony|, Please keep in mind that 12.04 won't be released for several months and is still in 'beta'; you have a lot more 'guts', than I..
<Gentoo64> hinting
<gulzar> Gentoo64: Ok done. Thank You
<Gentoo64> gulzar, but try slight it might look better to you (it less sharp)
<Gentoo64> i prefer full
<gulzar> Gentoo64:  OK.. then will check and see :)
<lauratika> anyone?
<Gentoo64> meerkats, a lot of /proc is kernel stuff and can be set permenantly in sysctl.conf
<Gentoo64> use echo for temp settings
<demon> jbache?
<jason00> Question - I want to create a DD backup of my SD card. How would I do it? sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/home/user/sdbackup.tar.gz ???
<Gentoo64> meerkats, to explain, say you want to use noop scheduler, you can do: echo "noop" > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler but its gone after reboot
<|Anthony|> Sidewinder1, the 10.04 box i have put together right now to use for xbmc is a pain... i don't do updates cause i'm tired of packages breaking... forget how to "pin" a package so it doesn't get uninstalled during updates (alsa 1.0.24)
<Gentoo64> meerkats, so you can add sysctl options to have them loaded at boot
<Gentoo64> or do the kernel yourself ofc
<meerkats> ok Gentoo64 , ill have too google anyways
<BluesKaj> jason00, why the tar extension ..dd it first then compress the file
<RaTTuS|BIG> jason00 like http://www.backuphowto.info/linux-backup-hard-disk-clone-dd
<jason00> BluesKaj: but what do I DD it to? I'm not DDing it to another flash drive or else I could do if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc
<demon> okay
<jason00> RaTTuS|BIG: ahhh! .img! That's what it was. I had forgotten what it was when I read about it a few weeks ago.
<VinZe_DiamoNd> hi
<RaTTuS|BIG> but also - liek dd if=/dev/daa conv=sync,noerror bs=64k | gzip -c  > /mnt/sda1/hda.img.gz
<RaTTuS|BIG> sort of thing - also the HD values occoringly
<apwbdjp> RaTTuS|BIG, any reason for the 64K block?
<RaTTuS|BIG> apwbdjp - yeah bigger reads are better than the stansdard - even 1M may get it faster
<RaTTuS|BIG> in fact I'd use 1M as a default
<RaTTuS|BIG> back after coffee and cake
<apwbdjp> RaTTuS|BIG, oh, me too about the 1M, I though you used smaller for the compression or something.
<trosky> Hola
<jason00> RaTTuS|BIG: I don't really want speed or anything. I just want to ensure what I have in the .img is identical to the sd card contents. Would the standard if=/dev/sdb of=/home/user/disk.img do the job?
<r4y_> OK, I kept running in cycles on the problem I had, but now it's fixed I think
<demon> thanks
<r4y_> I for some reason had flash 10 installed instead of the flash installer. I installed the flash installer then installed flash from their website Then I removed adblock completely with the Synaptic Package Manager, then I installed adblock with Firefox
<r4y_> Now add-ons pop-up and are installable, however chatzilla is said to not be compatible with Firefox 8
<Gentoo64> maybe it isnt yet
<r4y_> That's what I think
<Gentoo64> it should say on their site
<r4y_> the first comment by someone says that
<r4y_> Sorry I am not fast a typing and it's hard to put things into words sometimes for me, but everyone has their own
<r4y_> Thank you for the help
<Gentoo64> i understood you
<sskalnik> If theoretically I trust the name of the current linux-headers package over "uname -r", how might I strip the path to the linux headers down to the same format as "uname -r"?
<overdub> how can i dump to terminal all flags the present kernel was compiled with?
<Gentoo64> overdub, not sure thats possible
<Gentoo64> i could br wrong
<r4y_> I know, but I kept rewording what I was going to say and I couldn't type as quick as I was thinking
<Gentoo64> r4y_, its ok
<r4y_> Not that I think all that fast
<Gentoo64> dont matter lol
<Gentoo64> overdub, why do you need to know?
<r4y_> I know. Thank you.
<Gentoo64> overdub, be default its O2 afaik
<r4y_> Take care. Bye
<Gentoo64> depends on distro, some is OS
<overdub> Gentoo64: curious and want to see
<meadhikari> my admin does not give me crontab, is there any workaround?
<deej1976> overdub: There was/is and option for the .configure of the kernel compile to be compress in /proc/.something but I don't think it's enabled
<Gentoo64> overdub, zgrep SIZE /proc/config.gz
<Gentoo64> ubuntu may not use proc config idk
<larryone> hi guys, copy and paste on my ubuntu desktop box seem to have stopped working as expected
<larryone> I suspected synergy may have been interfering, but the symptoms persisted after killing it
<larryone> any idea where I can look to try to diagnose copy and paste failures?
<larryone> or generic clipboard schtuff?
<Gentoo64> in what way is it broke?
<Gentoo64> middle click?
<Gentoo64> or proper paste
<larryone> usualy i highlight to copy and middle click to paste
<larryone> this does nothign
<Gentoo64> that can be fragile imo
<larryone> shift insert does nothing
<larryone> highlight, right click, copy
<Gentoo64> what about normal copy (ctrl c) then paste
<larryone> then right clisk, and paste is greyed out
<Gentoo64> :S
<Gentoo64> dont know
<deej1976> overdub: cat /boot/config-`uname -r`
<larryone> hmm
<Gentoo64> larryone, what are you copuing text from?
<hatchetjack> any ideas on how to install devede in 11.10?
<Gentoo64> only thing it dotn work for me with is if i cop from incognito browser, then close the browser
<larryone> ctrl-c and ctrl-v seem to be ok in firefox for example, but ctrl-c for copying stuff in the terminal is no good =0)
<hatchetjack> I seem to be in dependenacy hell
<Gentoo64> larryone, thats because ctrl c is cancel in terminal
<celthunder> larryone: which terminal app are you using
<deej1976> hatchetjack: sudo apt-get install devede
<larryone> yes, i know
<overdub> deej1976: just found that with google and about to try it, thanks
<Gentoo64> you need right click, paste (in gnome terminal)
<larryone> i'm using gnome-terminal
<larryone> it worked up till recently
<larryone> never seen it fail before
<hatchetjack> deej1976: what does aptitude choke on it?
<celthunder> then theres shorcuts for copy and paste i don't know what it is though cuase i use urxvt
<Gentoo64> larryone, well ctrl +c or v wont work in terminal for either
<Gentoo64> you need to right click
<Gentoo64> then copy or paste
<Gentoo64> apart from that, no idea :s
<larryone> i know - i do most of my stuff on terminal
<deej1976> hatchetjack: Just updating system
<larryone> but the menu items copy and paste on gnome terminal dont work
<Gentoo64> maybe its a bug, somewhere. no idea
<Gentoo64> :( sorry
<larryone> and the highlight and middle-click clipboarding in my browser isnt working either
<dawid> daw
<larryone> so it's a problem that isnt tied to gnome-terminal
<Gentoo64> maybe the de, or something. really hard for me to say
<riffautae> larryone: xorg is in charge of the clipboard for the most part
<shila> ciaoooo hellooo
<larryone> riffautae, as i would expect
<shila> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<riffautae> larryone: there are 2, one text buffer and another just lets apps pass binary data
<dawid> tis ist main 1 linux
<dawid> hi
<larryone> synergy teds to refer to them as clipboard0 and clipboard 1
<deej1976> hatchetjack: Looks like aptitude install doesn't like libavformat-extra-52 libpostproc-extra-52  libswscale-extra-2, and wants to remove 126 others
<Gentoo64> larryone, idk what synergy is but sounds like some other apps taking control of it
<Gentoo64> or some de setting
<riffautae> larryone: other then restarting X i cant figure out how to reset the clipboard
<larryone> but it's not bring anything i copy form the windows synergy server to the linux client
<larryone> synergy is a software kvm
<deej1976> hatchetjack: sudo apt-get install devede, this just works though
<larryone> but the problm persists after switching it off
<RaTTuS|BIG> use synergy+ and it's a KM no V in it
<larryone> damnit, dont want to have to resort to a microsoft type solution
<larryone> RaTTuS|BIG, pedantic, but yes, you're right
<deej1976> hatchetjack: I have no additional ppa's
<slakcphil> i am still having trouble trying to figure out why my rsync backups to a usb3.0 external hdd are taking so long.
<slakcphil> hdparm seems to read from the disk at 2660/mbps
<larryone> restating the synergy server and client does nothing
<RaTTuS|BIG> slakcphil - becase there is a lot of data to read and compare
<Twinkletoes> I've followed a few docs but can't seem to configure nat'ing using ufw.  Is ufw worth it for simple firewall rules, or was it an experiment which flopped?
<slakcphil> RaTTus|BIG, ok so like the 180gb .vmdk file is causing the bottleneck?
<overdub> slakcphil: possibly slow write speed? this has been my experience with external hard drives
<ochosi> anyone here up for testing a theme for Unity?
<slakcphil> overdub, hhmm, do you know of any good testing utilities for the write speed?
<overdub> slack-m_: hdparm might have that feature, or the specs for your drive
<slakcphil> RaTTuS|BIG it may be the compare part? does it do estimating?(rsync)
<overdub> slakcphil: i mean, have to keep an eye on tab complete with 1600 plus users in here
<bbbbbbbb> can i use my laptop that's connected via ethernet only to create a wireless network i can use with my ipod?
<RaTTuS|BIG> slakcphil hdparam -Tt /dev/sdwhatever
<udonthavetoknow> does somebody know why people don't get my messages by using the facebook-plugin in pidgin? everything else is fine, i see people being online, going offline etc...
<Sidewinder1> slakcphil, I would suspect that if you're verifying (crc or Md5sum type stuff) each and every file, it would think significantly longer.
<j1mst1x> Before I flood the channel with questions about gnome shell troubleshooting questions is there a channel already setup for that?
<Sidewinder1> think=take
<Sidewinder1> Actually, I guess both would work. :D
<slakcphil> RaTTuS|BIG, i have done that and it says 2660/mbps
<slakcphil> Sidewinder1, do you think a script to use cp would be faster than rsync?
<bbbbbbbb> question: can i set up my laptop that's connected via ethernet to create a wireless network i can use with my ipod?
<Sidewinder1> slakcphil, I have no idea; I've never backed up with cp.
<slakcphil> RaTTuS|BIG, that seems to be testing a read and not a write
<RaTTuS|BIG> slakcphil - rsync will be fast than cp if oyu have any data on the destination drive
<udonthavetoknow> does somebody know why people don't get my messages by using the facebook-plugin in pidgin? everything else is fine, i see people being online, going offline etc...
<RaTTuS|BIG> yeah - read test I forget the wrote test param
<RossDoughty> Hey all
<slakcphil> RaTTuS|BIG, i will read tfm
<leshaste> is there an easy way to install python 2.7 in lucid?
<RaTTuS|BIG> but if ou are getting 2660  when nothign else is accessing the drive then the interface must be borked - try iot in a differnet slot
<RaTTuS|BIG> back later
<Sidewinder1> slakcphil, The only ways that I've backed-up is grsync (Gui front-end for rsync and would probably take longer than rsync) and tar..
<slakcphil> that seems faster than 2.0 though
<slakcphil> 450mbps = 2.0?
<hroi> dpkg -l  claims that I have libhdf4-dev installed
<hroi> but I cant find it under /usr/lib,   and I have run find on /usr+
<llutz> hroi: dpkg -L libhdf4-dev
<leshaste> https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/calibre-lucid maybe?
<hroi> llutz: thanks, oddly, it is called libdf on my machine
<hroi> llutz: libdf.so
<crazytra> slakcphil, are you running any kind of compression with rsync?
<codazoda> My machine is locking up on boot.  I noticed that if I add "nomodeset" to the grub options it boots fine.  What does this mean and how can I do it permanently?
<slakcphil> crazytra, yes the -z switch
<slakcphil> does that slow it down? it seems like it makes less to send and therefore faster
<crazytra> try it without, and see if its any better.  sometimes the compression can be the bottleneck
<slakcphil> hhmmm
<morri> hi guys- any possibility on making windows mobile photos show ? Wanted to download photos from my partners mobile who unfortunately has a windoes based mobile..)
<crazytra> well the cpu has t process it, and some files are already compressed--like the vmdk file may be
<slakcphil> yeah just did anothter hdparm and the timing cached reads are 4648 MB in 2 seconds
<slakcphil> timing buffered 408 MB in 3.01 seconds
<slakcphil> what's the timing buffered
<batlock> so I got this FUJI camera, ID 04cb:0246 Fuji Photo Film Co., Ltd   won't automount anymore, usually automounts to 'usb-ptp//'
<batlock> need help
<batlock> i went to take photos off of it yesterday and it worked the first time, then i unplugged it, took more photos, then went to take more off and .... wouldn't automount ... wouldn't mount period
<brianherman> use a usb card reader batlock?
<brianherman> it will be faster
<slakcphil> batlock I am going to say look into udev (but i have never mounted a camera) do you see it in `fdisk -l`?
<RaTTuS|BIG> batlock what does syslog have to say
<batlock> no it's not in fdisk -l because it's not a 'local resource'
<slakcphil> or lsusb?
<batlock> lsusb shows ID 04cb:0246 Fuji Photo Film Co., Ltd
<slakcphil> what about mount?
<batlock> if it's not mounted...
<overdub> batlock: maybe use ghoto2 for the ptp protocol?
<batlock> yes it uses gphoto2
<slakcphil> I don't know if yous should put something like that in fstab...
<san__> hi
<batlock> mmm also i'm using kde atm
<batlock> well *kubuntu
<llutz> batlock: digikam should work with ptp-devices too
<batlock> you guys don't get it
<batlock> normally i plug it in and it pops up on the desktop (dolphin opens to the root of the camera)
<overdub> gphotofs might help
<morri> anybody got an idea how to make windows phone media visible on lubuntu?
<batlock> something happened yesterday
<batlock> and now it won't do that
<deej1976> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<deej1976> !resub
<batlock> this is not a usb flash drive
<slakcphil> what groups is your user in
<llutz> batlock: check logs for events when you plugin the device
<overdub> batlock: maybe it didn't unmount properly and thinks the camera is still mounted?
<slakcphil> batlock: are you using the same user account?
<deej1976> batlock: df -lk
<MrCleanWithHair> Anyone have a moment to look at an awk script and see what the issue is?
<batlock> df -lk does not show it
<batlock> because it's not mounted
<batlock> if it were mounted i could find it
<batlock> second of all, it doesn't mount
<batlock> it gphotos
<batlock> when it works right that is
<bbbbbbbb> i cant connect to wireless, i see "wireless is disabled by hardware switch". the only hw switch i know is a fn-hotkey that shows no reaction
<crassus> I have this issue where whenever I try to view files in my http://localhost I get Forbidden error from apache. I'm thinking this is because of permissions problem in /var/www or something, but for the life of me I can't figure it out
<batlock> also it says it's not a 'local resource'  << this is when it's WORKING
<batlock> it's not a traditional USB and it sure as hell isn't a 'usb flash disk'
<crassus> It's also for other apps not even in /var/www that use a port or whatever to serve files off of http://localhost
<overdub> bbbbbbbb: are you on a Thinkpad?
<newerthhero> hi how do i make ubuntu not ask me a password everytime i log in?
<bbbbbbbb> overdub: no, a HP
<crassus> Does anyone have a clue what exactly is preventing me from viewing localhost files? Is it an issue with /etc/hosts possibly?
<overdub> bbbbbbbb: my thinkpad has a physical switch for on/off hardward wireless, don't know about HP
<bbbbbbbb> overdub: i only have a fn+f12 hetkey, the led indicates its off. cant figure out how to switch it on
<overdub> bbbbbbbb: might be disabled in BIOS?
<llutz> crassus: /var/www/* has to readable by www-data, check your permissions
<bbbbbbbb> *hotkey
<crassus> llutz: anyway to view what permissions www-data has on /var/www/* ?
<bbbbbbbb> overdub: don't think so, it worked in windows
<crassus> is www-data user group or user btw?
<llutz> crassus: ls -ld /var/www
<batlock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761801/  << when i plug it in
<crazytra> bbbbbbbb, what model hp
<bbbbbbbb> crazytra: HP pavilion g6-1032eg
<NET||abuse> hi folks, i'm in a ind with a remote developer, so i was going to spin up an svn server, but he's got some weird circumstance where he can't upgrade from svn 1.5, due to some kind of insanity in his office
<crassus> drwxr-xr-x 5 vercingetorix vercingetorix 4096 2011-11-07 22:27 /var/www
<NET||abuse> not something i can fix for them.
<crassus> those are the permissions llutz ... not seeing www-data there, does that mean it's missing?
<NET||abuse> how can i get ubuntu server 11.10 to run on subversion 1.5?
<crassus> aka/has no permissions?
<llutz> !permissions | crassus
<ubottu> crassus: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<slakcphil> i know one thing, i like using linux for the same reason I like driving an old vw golf :)
<slakcphil> fun to break, fun to fix
<slakcphil> nicely engineered
<crazytra> bbbbbbbb, itsounds silly, but some of the HPs have a wifi hotkey on the wifi led itself.  Theere is a capacitive button there....shot it in the dark lol
<llutz> slakcphil: if my OS would cost me as much money as my golf3 does, i'd be win-user
<RGUYASD> hail !!!!
<bbbbbbbb> crazytra: nope, mine definitely doesn't. the LED is in the f12 key ^^
<crassus> generally, in /var/www you want read and write for everyone right llutz ?
<llutz> crassus: no, www-data
<overdub> bbbbbbbb: did it work before and suddenly not?
<llutz> crassus: /var/www/* has to _readable_ by www-data, it shouldn't be able to write there if it doesn't really need
<bbbbbbbb> overdub: i haven't used it in quite some time and not at all on ubuntu. it did work a while ago on win7
<batlock> So i have to now install more packages to fix something that was working yesterday?
<llutz> has to be*
<batlock> this blows
<slakcphil> llutz, :)
<bil21al> helo how to install adobe flash player for chromium  through terminal any suggession ?
<overdub> bbbbbbbb: might be that there is no support yet for HP fn key, just a guess
<bbbbbbbb> overdub: how would i enable it then?
<deej1976> batlock: Have you reboot your computer/laptop since yesterday?
<overdub> bbbbbbbb: i had this problem with debian, couldn't adjust screen brightness, was very annoying
<batlock> deej1976, yes, like eight times cause this shit keeps breaking
<batlock> i can't resize windows without it freezing
<batlock> and several other problems
<bbbbbbbb> overdub: the other hotkeys work fine
<batlock> but THIS SHOULD JUST WORK
<overdub> bbbbbbbb: probably not that then, i'm out of suggestions, good luck
<batlock> there we go
<deej1976> batlock: Ok, I hadn't seen unreply since you should the pastebin
<batlock> i install digikam and it fuggin works
<leshaste> can anyone tell me why http://pastebin.com/sRyabMgJ gives me IndexError: pop from empty list
<bbbbbbbb> overdub: i don't know, i remember that at the beginning the wifi was always on. i might have switched it off, but i don't rememeber where -.- any idea? ^^
<batlock> deej1976, tis okay
<batlock> it works now i think
<batlock> ok dolphin how do i make it look like nautilus
<batlock> ?
<batlock> like the folderlist on the left doesn't have anything useful
<overdub> bbbbbbbb: on my thinkpad, if I boot up with the wifi switch off, turning it on after Ubuntu is running doesn't activate it
<leshaste> me apologises..wrong channel
<MadsRC> Does anyone know if there is some kind of software in the official repositories that can create a multisystem USB pendrive?
<batlock> maybe it's just the KDE bs
<batlock> fuggin it all up
<dr_willis> MadsRC:  depends on what you need to do. You can set up grub2 to boot differnt ISO files from a flash.
<dr_willis> MadsRC:  the pendrivelinux site also may have tools or guides.
<RaTTuS|BIG> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ <- may help
<bbbbbbbb> i believe i switched it off in ubuntu, so it must be able to be enabled here. somewhere.
<MadsRC> Rattus, already found that. Just don't like installing from outside the repositories
<raven> how to share main display by tightvncserver (:0) in 11.10
<overdub> bbbbbbbb: maybe it was off during boot up, and the driver for your wifi didn't get loaded, I'd try rebooting with the wifi on
<crassus> what group should own /var/www llutz
<northwest> Hi everyone i'm new and i have a question....what does it mean when you have a "kernel panic"?
<crassus> I have it currently set to www-data
<bbbbbbbb> overdub: okay, i'll try that later
<deej1976> crassus: www-data
<llutz> crassus: should be fine
<crassus> but permissions 777 is not alright I bet...apache is still showing forbidden 403 error, is this due to a problem with apache's config maybe?
<dr_willis> raven use vino, or x11vnc
<raven> dr_willis, how to activate vino in 11.10
<dr_willis> !vino
<deej1976> crassus: sudo apache2ctrl configtest
<weqw> problem, Ubuntu 10.04 screen goes black while using the machine and flashes, restarting GDM does NOT help have to reboot entire machine
<weqw> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<JerryNJ> i need some help w rdesktop with ubuntu lucid - I get a black mouse pointer when i connect to a W2008 R2 server
<JerryNJ> I need some advice or suggestions please
<VGA|Toast> try adjusting color depth?
<crassus> deej1976: results: http://pastebin.com/PZnak0J0
<crassus> is it a problem if apache can't resolve domain name like that?
<VGA|Toast> hey I dont use rdesktop, try "Terminal Server Client" instead you might like it better
<crassus> it's just a local box with no domain, but shouldn't it resolve to localhost...
<VGA|Toast> check /etc/resolv.conf
<VGA|Toast> check /etc/resolv.conf 127.0.0.1 localhost should be the first line
<VGA|Toast> "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<raven> dr_willis, how to activate vino in 11.10
<dr_willis> raven:  its built in as far as i know.
<slakcphil> does anyone know if junipers nework connect 6.5.0 would work in linux? I know some of their previous versions worked with ubuntu...
<dr_willis> raven:  its what gnomes 'share this desktop...' uses.  i never use that feature. I never want to share the current desktop
<slakcphil> it's my main reason for having a copy of windows atm
<crassus> ah, and that was missing actually VGA|Toast, I added it in and am restarting apache
<raven> dr_willis, obviously it is not by any known name or hint in the prefs/configs menu
<slakcphil> it has the hostchecker.exe to I am skepticle if wine would manage
<VGA|Toast> anyone know why the display on 10.04 is flashing randomly with intel chipsets?
<VGA|Toast> black screen of death
<JerryNJ> i think there is an issue with rdesktop and W2008r2 with the black pointer
<JerryNJ> i just need a workaround
<VGA|Toast> yes
<VGA|Toast> use Terminal Services CLient instead
<crassus> well, now I have localhost in the /etc/resolv.conf file, but I'm still forbidden...my permissions on /var/www: drwxrwxrwx 5 www-data www-data 4096 2011-12-06 11:05 .
<VGA|Toast> use Terminal Services Client instead
<llutz> VGA|Toast: /etc/resolv.conf  defines dns-nameservers not hosts.
<slakcphil> raven, I use tightvncserver in 10.10 server with `tightvncserver  -nolisten tcp :1` and it works good
<llutz> crassus: /etc/hosts has to contain at least: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<crassus> yeah I made sure about that llutz
<VGA|Toast> yeah realvnc /tightvnc, whatever vnc will work
<crassus> I've got ::1 pointing to localhost for ipv6 to be safe too :3
<JerryNJ> how do you use the Terminal Services Client?
<VGA|Toast> hmm I think thats only on Debian
<crassus> if I uninstall and reinstall apache, will the configs stay the same?
<dr_willis> !info x11vn
<crassus> I'm thinking of wiping it all away and starting fresh
<dr_willis> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> Package x11vn does not exist in oneiric
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-1build1 (oneiric), package size 951 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<slakcphil> raven, it starts up at gnome login screen on :0 and I haven't been able to access it directly, i instead get a session on :1 that seems just like a terminal server session, I want to know how to connect to the :0 display the same way
<VGA|Toast> I think the terminal services client I use is on Debian and not Ubuntu repos
<slakcphil> VGA|Toast^^
<slakcphil> for the question
<HQRaja> Is there a way to enable hotspot mode from the connections menu in the top bar directly, without having to go all the way into Networks? Either from the top bar directly, or with some shortcut that I can perhaps add to the left launcher bar, or some short command alias I could type in the terminal?
<dr_willis> hotspot mode = ad hoc network?
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Nope not ad-hoc. I'm talking about the built-in option that lets us use our computer as a Wi-Fi hotspot
<udonthavetoknow> does somebody know why my friends don't get a message when i'm using pidgin/the pidgin facebook-plugin? i see them going on and offline and i'm able to recieve messages, but not to send them successfully.
<HQRaja> It's for those of us who want to share their Ubuntu PC's internet connection (wired or as in my case, USB dongle) with their other devices
<dr_willis> udonthavetoknow:  just a guess.. but i would bet its facebook changeing their api, or other changes that broke the feature.
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  sounds like 'internet connection shareing' to me. :)
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Yeah it is basically that.
<ks07> Can anyone recommend the easiest to use command line partition editor/manager? The closer to gparted the better :P
<dr_willis> fdisk is very easy to use.. if you know what you want. :)
<slakcphil> udonthavetoknow, you may be able to run it froma tterminal and see if you can get some messages dumped to stdout while you are sending
<udonthavetoknow> dr_willis: yeah i've also already thought of that... unfortunaley i don't know anbody else who is using the plugin/pidgin at all...
<dr_willis> ks07:  there is 'parted'   gparted is a gui to parted
<llutz> ks07: parted
<JerryNJ> tsclient has the same black pointer
<dr_willis> udonthavetoknow:  check the pidgon homepage/forums or ubuntu forums or askubuntu.com
<ks07> parted it is, ty
<HQRaja> dr_willis: I know how to do it...in fact it's working perfectly fine. I'm just looking for a way to be able to turn it on and off more easily. Right now, I have to go to System Settings > Network > Wireless and click 'Use as Hotspot' to enable it.
<dr_willis> fdisk i thinkis getting a little out of date.
<udonthavetoknow> dr_willis: i will, thanks
<HQRaja> I'm looking for a way to enable it without all this navigation...using some shortcut I could add to the launcher preferably, or a command I could enter in the terminal or in GNOME Do
<llutz> dr_willis: time for a change. fdisk -> parted, ifconfig -> ip etc.pp
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  no idea.  most likely its running some script or set of commands.. but i dont use the feature any more.
<dr_willis> llutz:  what next will they add a N to umount? :)
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Well not a problem :)
<llutz> dr_willis: Don't you dare!
<HQRaja> So, anyone else?
<HQRaja> I need to use this feature a lot (basically every time I turn on my computer, because I share its internet connection with my Android phone using this method) and having to turn it on by all this navigation is a hassle
<dr_willis> had someone here just the otehr day using 'unmount /media/foo' :)
<HQRaja> Coming from Windows, I had a batch file in my startup folder, which executed the necessary commands on system startup to accomplish this automatically, or I could just run that batch file directly to do this
<llutz> dr_willis: unix logic, mount to mount, umount to unmount
<HQRaja> All it took was a double-click
<slakcphil> <udonthavetoknow>, /usr/bin/pidgin -d
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  im suprised it dosent stay one once you enable it.
<VGA|Toast> AP Mode = Master Mode
<VGA|Toast> MASTER MODE
<HQRaja> dr_willis: It does stay on once I have enabled it...just not after reboot.
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  check that !ics guide. it may give a clue.  or check askubuntu  would be my advice.
<slakcphil> <udonthavetoknow> that may help you if you can catch it or output it to a file and search for the error
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  im suprised it dosent stay on after a reboot.
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Alright, let me try that
<slakcphil> /usr/bin/pidgin -d > fileforouput
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Nah after reboot, it doesn't stay on on pretty much any operating system (doesn't on Android or Windows 7 for sure)
<udonthavetoknow> slakcphil: oh thanks buddy, i'll do that
<NET||abuse> hi folks, i need to install a server with subversion 1.5, how do i add a source that can give me that version?
<batlock> so in 11.04 completely removing unity and replacing it with gnome is how hard?
<batlock> cause 'ubuntu classic' isn't different than 'ubuntu'
<batlock> here
<HQRaja> batlock: No idea about 11.04 but it seemed quite easy on 11.10
<batlock> cool
<llutz> btw, would a 11.10 installed on a BIOS-system still boot on a new board with UEFI? does grub2 have uefi-support?
<batlock> wonder why they even put it on there
<batlock> considering how many people hated it in 11.04 they kept it why?
<batlock> it's a retarded ui, i like being able to customize my panel
<HQRaja> Well, it was a start in 11.04...it will only evolve further
<batlock> as does most of the populus i figure
<HQRaja> BTW it's better than GNOME Shell, in my opinion.
<HQRaja> GNOME Shell doesn't even give you a panel on desktop
<mneptok> llutz: yes, UEFI works. but you'll have to prep the disk for UEFI use even using it on a BIOS system
<batlock> which is why you use gnome-panel
<HQRaja> I've set my panel to auto-hide in Unity and installed Docky as well as GNOME Do, and I'm loving the setup, with Unity
<llutz> mneptok: any links/howtos off hand?
<batlock> yea
<batlock> i like being able to compiz cube
<HQRaja> Oh you can enable the cube too...just use that compiz customization thingy
<HQRaja> (dont recall the name..new to ubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> i very soon got tired of the cube
<batlock> tried
<batlock> won't work with unity
 * dr_willis perfers that the cube stays frogotten..
<batlock> at least not here
<HQRaja> I've never used the cube BTW
<batlock> i lose my titlebars
<dr_willis> theres some guides on ombubuntu or webupd8 on setting up the cube in unity
<dr_willis> batlock:  thats compiz crashing...
<HQRaja> batlock: If you are on 11.04, there will be issues that wont be there in 11.10. 11.04 had the earlier version of unity that wasn't too mature
<dr_willis> The Cube is the kind of thingk you  show off to your windows friends.. then disable it when they leave....
<batlock> yea, i've had this issue with all of 11
<batlock> 11.04 and .10
<mneptok> llutz: just make sure to create a 100MB (or so) FAT32 partition and manually mount it to /boot/efi when installing on a BIOS/legacy system. if you move to UEFI, install grub2-efi and run grub-install and update-grub afterwards.
<HQRaja> Heck, installing Gnome Shell itself was a hassle in 11.04
<batlock> so it's not just a .04 issue
<dr_willis> its a 'unity and the cube dont play well together' issue. :)
<llutz> mneptok: thanks, seems easy
<HQRaja> BTW might I suggest Mint, if you're looking for ubuntu sans unity without compromise on everything else offered by ubuntu?
<mneptok> llutz: 'tis
<HQRaja> I personally don't like GNOME Shell at all for one primary reason (amongst a few secondary ones) : INSANE amount of screen real estate wasted in every window's top region
<HQRaja> Just plain wasted, by deciding not to integrate the menu bar into the top bar, and leaving the top bar kinda empty with just the current app's title...and yet the title appears in every window's top region too!
<dr_willis> Global menu can be added to gnome-shell
<HQRaja> That was just a retarded decision by those who designed Gnome Shell
<mneptok> let's not get on "_____ UI sucks because ______" offtopicness, shall we?
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Oh OK...still, most users prefer a good UI out of the box
<fishcooker> myrtii, are u there...how to make 11.10 tone xfce like yours?
<magpii> can someone tell me the best ubuntu software to use for radio music braodcasting please?
<HQRaja> mneptok: Heh alright
<dr_willis> !info icecast
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in oneiric
<BluesKaj> !broadcast
<MonkeyDust> magpii  i use radiotray
<hwilde> !shoutcast
<HQRaja> !info shoutcast
<ubottu> Package shoutcast does not exist in oneiric
<HQRaja> !info broadcast
<ubottu> Package broadcast does not exist in oneiric
<hwilde> meh.
<Myrtti> fishcooker: 11.10 tone xfce?! what do you mean
<dr_willis> magpii:  you mean to stream music to others?
<fishcooker> myrtii seems dead :p anyone go with xfce how to get xfce substitute the unity things?
<dr_willis> fishcooker:  thats a little.. vague..
<magpii> to be able to stream my music online
<mneptok> magpii: stream to .... ?
<magpii> my website
<MonkeyDust> magpii  repeat, radiotray, a small applet
<dr_willis> magpii:   use some of the shoutcast streaming apps perhaps.  depends onw hat the clients are going to be using.
<mneptok> magpii: you need to be much more specific.
<MonkeyDust> ah, to a website
<hwilde> the answer, is, shoutcast.
<batlock> can someone explain this?
<batlock> http://pastebin.com/760MpQ52
<magpii> on windows i had some software that streamed my music playlist through a free online server and then a player on my website for people to tune into, if that makes any more sense
<HQRaja> OK so I've searched on askubuntu and looked at the ics page but still can't find it...though I'm sure there's *got* to be a way to do it.
<HQRaja> :(
<evgen24> опа
<seanbright> is this the forum for gtk questions?  i'm writing a test app and am having some strangeness with oneiric
<evgen24> че там дрочите?
<MonkeyDust> !ru| evgen24
<ubottu> evgen24: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fishcooker> why dr_willis
<HQRaja> Has anyone else ever thought of it? Enabling the "Use as Hotspot" feature in System Settings > Networks > Wireless, using some shortcut?
<pikaciu> sorry for the silly question... a LAMP server can be used only on the local network ?
<fishcooker> i want to remove unity things with xfce
<riffautae> seanbright: if you think the gtk in ubuntu is messed up yes, other wise #programming or something might be better
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fishcooker> how to make it true
<mneptok> fishcooker: XFCE does not use Unity. neither does Xubuntu.
<HQRaja> fishcooker: If you get xubuntu, you don't get unity at all...and you get xfce
<riffautae> pikaciu: you can use the LAMP software stack to serve public web pages if thats what you are asking
<batlock> can someone explain why when i run gnome-wm --replace it tells me to use the --replace option?
<pikaciu> tx
<fishcooker> i don't like ubuntu "apple like" style
<seanbright> riffautae: i am using GtkCssProvider to try and change the appearance of a widget with the code at http://kalmbach.wordpress.com/2011/03/12/gtk-3-0-client-side-theme/
<seanbright> riffautae: oh, i may have misinterprted what you said
<batlock> !wm
<batlock> oh that's right
<batlock> oh that's right
<batlock> !wm
<XDS2010> how can i install ubuntu to a second blank ext2 partition from a livecd ?
<hsmod>  anyone know how i can load megaraid_sas driver when i pxe boot a livecd? (maverick or natty)
<XDS2010> i searched around and couldn't find anything definitive
<hsmod> or just in general once i boot up a livecd, how do i get megaraid drivers to load
<Myrtti> !xubuntu | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<batlock> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<dubbe> !linuxmint
<fishcooker> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<MonkeyDust> !mint| dubbe
<ubottu> dubbe: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<XDS2010> how can i install ubuntu to a second blank ext2 partition from a livecd ?
<batlock> yea ubottu, too bad clicking 'ubuntu classic' still gives me unity
<dubbe> ty MokeyDust
<MonkeyDust> batlock  you can install a 'fallback' package from synaptic
<XDS2010> I have windows xp on the first NTFS partition and dont mind formating the second ext partition to ntfs but i want to be able to dual boot, and set all this up from a liveCD
<batlock> I just want non unity, 3d and compiz
<dubbe> batlock: install mate?
<XDS2010> batlock:  agreed unuty sucks
<overdub> batlock: i did apt-get install kde-full and never looked back, your mileage may vary
<MonkeyDust> !rant
<batlock> overdub, yea, i did that too.
<hylian> for some reason every time i boot xfce's audio is muted.
<XDS2010> all in favor of ditching unity say I
<batlock> but i've looked back when i found dolphin lacking in user-friendliness
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<XDS2010> I
<hylian> XDS2010, I (switched to xfce)
<batlock> :I  i'm asking for ubuntu related support, as well as discussing ubuntu related issues
<XDS2010> +1
<batlock> if that's off topic
<batlock> then wtf?
<Soneek> hey guys, i am kinda new to irc, can u tell me where i can talk to ppl not about ubuntu? hate new distro btw :)
<batlock> lol
<Pici> batlock: This channel is for support only. If you want to have a duscussion, use #ubuntu-offtopi
<Pici> batlock: This channel is for support only. If you want to have a duscussion, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> please keep the discussion to support issues only, the rest can be talked in #ubuntu-offtopic. This is the biggest channel in freenode and keeping this channel to support only makes giving and receiving help easier for those who are not so well versed in IRC.
<batlock> so asking for help is now forbidden in here?
<batlock> cause that's what i'm doing
<batlock> asking for ubuntu help
<batlock> specifically, how do i remove unity completely and go to gnome
<hylian> Soneek, actually, there are tonnes of places. ##club-ubuntu is a any topic chat room, with people who use ubuntu, not a tech room like this. just a suggestion
<batlock> but i get hit with !offtopic
<Pici> batlock: "discussing ubuntu related issues" would be discussion, not asking for ubuntu related support. You just said that.
<Pici> batlock: But as you can see, this channel is very busy, so we try to keep all discussion in another channel so that people can get help here without all sorts of other noise.
 * batlock wasn't aware that describing the issues i have so they can be remedied was 'discussion that's off topic chat'
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<MonkeyDust> batlock  kindly join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss
<batlock> I'M ASKING FOR HELP
<batlock> I'M NOT DISCUSSING
 * dr_willis missed the actual support question
<hylian> batlock, didn't catch your question, what was it again?
<batlock> geez you guys are worse with your 'take it to #offtopic' than anyone else is with their banter
<i_is_broke> he wants no unity. just gnome
<batlock> hylian, trying to completely remove unity
<batlock> not 'switch sessions'
<dr_willis> what do you want to use instead?
<hylian> batlock, my suggestion would be to first install gnome, or whatever else you would like, have you done that?
<fishcooker> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, batlock
<Pici> fishcooker: That is not helpful.
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| batlock (repeated)
<ubottu> batlock (repeated): Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<batlock> the following packages will be installed
<batlock> unity
<batlock>   unity-asset-pool unity-common unity-place-applications unity-place-files
<batlock> why
<fishcooker> !nounity|batlock
<ubottu> batlock: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<FloodBot1> batlock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<batlock> NO
<Pici> fishcooker: Please stop. You are not being helpful.
<batlock> E: Package 'gnome-shell' has no installation candidate
<dr_willis> batlock:  so what do you want to use instead of unity? thats the core bit of info we need.
<batlock> gnome
<Pici> batlock: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<batlock> 11.04
<batlock> Linux mikah-laptop 2.6.38-12-generic-pae #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 28 16:11:32 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Myrtti> batlock: installing gnome-shell for that is asking for trouble :-/
<MonkeyDust> batlock  maybe you should consider a fresh install, it may be easier
<dr_willis> 11.10 has gnome shell in the repositories.. its not availiable in 11.04 without breakage.  last i looked 11.04 had the old gnome 2 desktop in it.
<batlock> a fresh install of unity
<batlock> just what i don't want
<Pici> batlock: Did the instruction for !classic not help?
<MonkeyDust> batlock  or a different ubuntu fork
<batlock> again, ubuntu classic is the same as ubuntu
<dubbe> batlock: why not another distribution? linux-mint is kinda gnome but with gnome-shell
<batlock> both unity
<batlock> because i don't want to use a different distro
<dr_willis> last i looked on 11.04 the classic was not unity.
<batlock> i like(d) ubuntu
<batlock> last i logged in
<batlock> it was
<dr_willis> sounds to me like it started unity instead.
<MonkeyDust> batlock  xubuntu is gnome-like
<batlock> no
<Pici> MonkeyDust: He wants to use gnome 2.
<MonkeyDust> ah
<batlock> well, i haven't really seen gnome3
<batlock> what's that like
<mneptok> GNOME 2 is no longer a viable long-term option on any distro.
<KrisDouglas> I'll be honest, if you wish to use gnome 2, have a look at Linux Mint.
<dubbe> then i suggest again, install mate (it is a fork of gnome2 and mantained)
<KrisDouglas> gnome 3 is... different.
<MonkeyDust> MATE in Linux Mint looks like gnome 2
<batlock> how different
<iceroot> KrisDouglas: linux mint does not have gnome2
<iceroot> KrisDouglas: every distro will remove gnome2
<hylian> batlock, i personally suggest installing the xubuntu packages. xfce 4 looks and acts a lot like gnome 2.
<pdq> batlock, classic in 11.04 doesn't use unity, no unity dash and no unity launcher and no unity top panel uses gnome 2 panel
<overdub> batlock: it's designed for a one track mind
<dubbe> iceroot: linux mint has mate installed as default
<iceroot> dubbe: mate is not gnome2
<Pici> UGh
<batlock> but on MY MACHINE classic DOES have the unity panel
<iceroot> dubbe: mate will not get security updates so mate is a bad option
 * sipior goes for popcorn
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  correct, but it looks like gnome2
<dubbe> iceroot: gnome2 won't get any updates at all :)
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: looks like != is
<KrisDouglas> iceroot, that's not the point. It just works like Gnome 2
<iceroot> dubbe: correct
<Pici> batlock: I'm trying to find the config file that stores what starts up from GDM, one moment.
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  i agree
<LjL> ok can we move this to #ubuntu-offtopic now?
<batlock> i don't want xfce, i don't want linux mint, i just want ubuntu 11.xx that looks like 10.xx
<iceroot> KrisDouglas: then use ubuntu 11.04 which have gnome2 if you dont want security-updates in the next years
<Myrtti> ok, most of you aren't actually helpful at all
<iceroot> batlock: there is no gnome2 anymore
<sipior> batlock: i'm afraid you're out of luck.
<mneptok> batlock: you don't always get what you want.
<sipior> mneptok: but if you try sometimes...
<batlock> well with ubuntu that's apparent
<Resistance> batlock:  with any OS that's the case.
<batlock> i just can't figure out why when i run gnome-wm --replace i get a message that tells me to use the --replace option
<Resistance> batlock:  you'll run into that wwherever yo ugo
<mneptok> sipior: can i be Keith? i like Brian Jones' hair, but i'm too good a swimmer.
<KrisDouglas> iceroot, I think you missed my point.
<pdq> he is using 11.04 so classic gnome2 should be there
<iceroot> KrisDouglas: the point is, gnome2 is no longer supported from the gnome-project so you dont get security updates
<Myrtti> guise, please take the chitchat to #ubuntu-offtopic - the problem is being solved without this metadiscussion over what is the future of Gnome
<dr_willis> pdq:  sounds like his clasic is also launching unity.
<batlock> OK, if gnome3 will actually display all the system tray icons i open, and allow me to customize the top bar panel, i'll gladly use that
<pdq> right and thats a support question i think if thats the issue
<KrisDouglas> iceroot, i never said use gnome 2???
<dubbe> batlock: nope
<batlock> dr_willis, yea it is because i've fiddled with this machine sooo much
<MonkeyDust> batlock  great, but that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<batlock> MonkeyDust, what is
<mneptok> batlock: you could try creating a new user, and see if the issue persists with a new account.
<overdub> batlock: ubuntu configuration apparently
<batlock> overdub, iknow right?
<Braber01> is there a utility/command to convert Linux text documents into Windows Text documents I Can't remember the name of that command
<dr_willis> batlock:  as a test.. make a new user. see if the classic desktop is unity, or the old one i guess...
<LjL> Braber01: unix2dos is one
<dr_willis> Braber01:  dozens of ways to do it. :)
<Braber01> LjL thanks that's the one i was looking for :)
<speedxcore> Hi I'm looking for a guide to versioning filesystems that works with ubuntu. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> speedxcore:  any time i hear people mention specilized filesystems.. i always think to look at the 'fuse' project and its fs's
<dr_willis> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<speedxcore> dr_willis: I will check that out. Thank you
<dr_willis> fuse is just a handy tool
<batlock> well looks like i'm dist upgrading
<batlock> ty guise
<hatchetjack> deej1976: ppa?
<HQRaja> Does anyone know how to enable the "Use as Hotspot" feature from desktop/launcher/command line without having to go to System Settings > Networks > Wireless?
<hylian> for some reason every time i boot xfce's audio is muted.
<dubbe> i am having problems with updating a vpn-connection in ubuntu 11.10 (gnome-shell), does anyone know?
<pepee> really, wtf ubuntu. another regression: APM level gets reset to 128 after suspend/resume
<x_> hylian, add something like amixer sset master 100 to your startup
<pepee> this says it was fixed in Hardy... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement#A8.04_.28Hardy.29
<Pici> pepee: File a bug then.
<hsmod> or just in general once i boot up a livecd, how do i get megaraid drivers to load
<mneptok> HQRaja: try looking at syslog as you enable/disable ICS
<HQRaja> mneptok: I doubt if I'd be able to figure much out of that...consider me a beginner
<pepee> picca, nah, I'm lazy
<Pici> pepee: Then do not complain here.
<mneptok> HQRaja: well, i do not use the feature, so i cannot do the lifting for you.
<HQRaja> mneptok: Not a problem :)
<HQRaja> So, anyone else?
<BluesKaj>  tried some git versions of apps , but cmake doesn't come with ./configure files anymore so I get "no target" errors when I run "make" . I don't have a lot of experience compiling from source, but I no longer know what to do about this problem. afaik I have all the right apps/libs installed: git, build-essential, make , cmake and mercurial. So, what am I missing or not doing correctly?
<pepee> Pici, tell me, where are the ubuntu devs?
<mneptok> pepee: reading bug reports on Launchpad
<pepee> lol
<pepee> poor of them
<HQRaja> Well I guess I'll just periodically (like after 5-10 minutes) repeat my question and hope someone who knows the answer sees it
<mneptok> HQRaja: 20-30 minute intervals, please
<HQRaja> mneptok: Heh alright
<pepee> does anyone have the same problem? APM resetting to 128 after suspend/resume
<BluesKaj> mneptok, who set that rule ?
<mneptok> pepee: file a bug on Launchpad and find out.
<HQRaja> Let's make it somewhere in the middle...~15 minutes please?
<HQRaja> :D
<mneptok> BluesKaj: it's not a rule. it's a request.
<BluesKaj> by you
<mneptok> BluesKaj: very observant.
<HQRaja> No it's fine really :)
<BluesKaj> not by the channel ops , mneptok
<mneptok> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<HQRaja> Frequently repeated question would annoy many...
<mneptok> BluesKaj: uhhh ...
<BluesKaj> uhh for sure
<Pici> BluesKaj: mneptok has been a channel op for as long as I can remember.
<dr_willis> be sure to check the forums and askubuntu in btween. :)
<mneptok> BluesKaj: feel free to discuss this with me in #ubuntu-ops if you feel my request was out of line
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Did that...googled a lot...maybe I'm just not that good at Googling...couldn't find a solution
<Phr3d13> What are the requirements for being a channel op?
<XDS2010> I want ubuntu to go back to gnome by default
<XDS2010> I don't like unity at all
<HQRaja> XDS2010: Ubuntu is using Gnome...just not Gnome-Shell
<Phr3d13> I wanna know if I qualify
<auronandace> XDS2010: don't use unity then
<Myrtti> XDS2010: you're welcome to discuss that wish in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> Gnome2 is dead.. time to move on.
<oCean> !canibeanop > Phr3d13
<ubottu> Phr3d13, please see my private message
<XDS2010> Why is gnome dead ?
<dr_willis> Gnome-shell is developing at a nice pace  just saw this site today ---> https://extensions.gnome.org/
<dr_willis> XDS2010:  gnome 2 is dead.. thd gnome devs decided to stop supporting it.
<HQRaja> Yup the extensions look good
<Myrtti> XDS2010: Gnome2 is, not Gnome.
<dr_willis> gnome3 is the future.
<HQRaja> Though you can install them directly from the site only if you are using Firefox
<lousygarua> i'm running 10.10 on HP dv6000 and i'm having issues with my laptop's fan running too fast. i haven't managed to pinpoint when does that happen but maybe someone can offer me a few commands that will help me debug this.
<XDS2010> why is gnome2 dead ?
<HQRaja> Which sucks for me because I use Chrome
<oCean> XDS2010: this is not the appropriate channel to discuss that
<XDS2010> then why did you say gnome is dead ?
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  havent really noticed.. :) im on an actual ubuntu desktop like 1 days out of the week.
<auronandace> !gnome2 | XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<andycc> XDS2010: let's take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, shall we?
<dr_willis> XDS2010:  'gnome 2' is dead.. not 'gnome'
<HQRaja> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<XDS2010> auronandace:  so why doesn't ubuntu pickup support for it ?
<dr_willis> XDS2010:  why should they?
<HQRaja> Heh
<mneptok> dr_willis: if you cannot keep that gasoline can away from offtopic bonfires, i will take it from you. :P
<SpiderFriend> hi i am person that really likes using linux, and I want to learn second programming language what would be best choice? I see that many things in linux are in C but people are saying its better to learn C++ or java. what do you think?
<dr_willis> mneptok:  :)
<andycc> SpiderFriend: what's your first programming language?
<XDS2010> dr_willis:  why shouldn't they?
<dr_willis> I will be glad when they remove the gnome fallback and classic stuff...
<dr_willis> XDS2010:  lack of manpower.. and if the actual devs are not supporting it...  why should they spend the manpower on it.
<edoceo> I just did an update on Lucid, now my Ruby app (Redmine, from apt) is failing with: Missing the Rails 2.3.11 gem
<dr_willis> im sure the  demise of gnome2 is discussed and flamed and debated in the forums in  annoying detail.
<andycc> XDS2010: because Ubuntu doesn't use or need the GNOME2 stack anymore, it already migrated to Unity on the Gnome 3 stack.
<BluesKaj> mneptok, oh so you are an op ..what's the rule then , it would be good to clarify it here , f it's 30mins , then is a long time to wait for an answer.
<pepee> HQRaja, do you want to create an AP, or an ad-hoc network connection?
<mneptok> 11:16 < mneptok> BluesKaj: feel free to discuss this with me in #ubuntu-ops if you feel my request was out of line
<SpiderFriend> andycc: I forgot, its python
<RedXIII> Can anyone help me? I restarted my ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop just now, and now the keyboard isn't functioning. The hardware works fine - just ubuntu isn't accepting the keystrokes.
<XDS2010> I think its being disengenous saying that one organization can't pickup support for a product that has been dropped for support from another just because there is a newer product out.
<HQRaja> pepee: AP...that created when we click 'Use as Hotspot' in System Settings > Network > Wireless.
<XDS2010> NEW != better
<HQRaja> that gets* created
<Pici> XDS2010: You've been asked a few times to take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is your last warning.
<XDS2010> Just because a product is new from the same doesn't make it necessarily better.
<auronandace> XDS2010: do you need help with a ubuntu issue?
<edoceo> *facepalm
<mneptok> BluesKaj: such a discussion will needlessly clutter a support channel. like dr_willis and XDS2010 are currently doing.
<Myrtti> XDS2010: you're welcome to discuss this issue in further detail in #ubuntu-offtopic. Please let's keep this channel to helping people use what they've got now.
<OerHeks> XDS2010, what if gnome2 will be no longer in development? you are on your own then.
<Pici> OerHeks, please.
<Myrtti> OerHeks: #ubuntu-offtopic
<XDS2010> auronandace:  yes,  i want to do a dual boot install on a ext2 partition
<dr_willis> XDS2010:  dual boot what os's ?
<auronandace> XDS2010: awesome, what is going wrong?
<XDS2010> XP and ubuntu
<andycc> SpiderFriend: in that case, and if you want to develop for Ubuntu, my suggestion is to try Vala.
<BluesKaj> mneptok, no ...I've been in your ops chat before and it's not necessary , I'm just looking for a straight answer. What's the rule , or ist arbitrary /
<dr_willis> XDS2010:  so whats stopping you?  thats a normal way of using ubuntu
<XDS2010> I want to do it from my live linux installation.
<edoceo> Anyone else have Redmine break on the latest Lucid update?  How did you resolve the rails/passenger issue?
<XDS2010> And not from windows
<HQRaja> pepee: I know how to enable it actually...I just need to know how to do so from desktop/launcher/command line without having to go to System Settings > Networks > Wireless and clicking "Use as Hotspot".
<mneptok> BluesKaj: it *is* necessary if you'd like me to answer.
<SpiderFriend> andycc: ok I look into it
<XDS2010> I can't find any information on how to do that.
<dr_willis> XDS2010: a 'live' setup should have the installer icon/program on it. unless you re using some other odd 'live' install method.
<andycc> SpiderFriend: it's a C#-like language developed by Gnome, it compiles to pure C (so it's fast), and it's the primary language used by the Elementary project.
<auronandace> BluesKaj: he wants you to discuss that in ops because this channel is for support
<mneptok> also because the answer is not a one-liner.
<RedXIII> Anyone help me out here? I randomly can't type in ubuntu 11.10
<XDS2010> dr_willis:  it doesn't it sux
<XDS2010> sorry thats just the way it is
<auronandace> RedXIII: you using a wireless keyboard?
<BluesKaj> mneptok, then don't answer ...I don't see the need to be directed to the ops chat for a simple answer to a question that all ubuntu chat users should know about
<dr_willis> XDS2010:  you should be a bit more detailed in what you mean and are doing and how you did a 'live' install.
<RedXIII> auronandace: No, laptop built in
<RedXIII> works fine in other environments.
<myrmidette> d
<dr_willis> XDS2010:  ive definatly done live installs to flash drives and installed from them.
<myrmidette> can anyone recommend a good simple gui email client for linux? gmail support such as priority inbox would be awesome
<pepee> HQRaja, you  want to do it the easy way? if yes, I have no idea then
<auronandace> RedXIII: as in other desktops? (xfce, kde etc.)
<RedXIII> auronandace: Grub screen and windows 7
<mneptok> myrmidette: so why not use the GMail web interface?
<FiReSTaRT> An XFCE question.. I have 2 panels on the bottom, one on top of the other. When I maximize windows, they reach the top of the lower panel but the higher bottom panel covers the lower part of the windows. Is there a way to make the windows maximize to the top of the higher bottom panel? (xubuntu and xfce #'s are dead so I'm asking here)
<auronandace> RedXIII: oh, are you using unity?
<RedXIII> auronandace: I guess.. Its a fresh install of ubuntu 11.10
<myrmidette> mneptok, because I want to use a client :)
<edoceo> FiReSTaRT: not dead, just not as active.
<XDS2010> dr_willis:  im running a live slax install right now on /sdb i have windows installed on /sda1 and want ubuntu to be able to dual boot on demand from /sda2
<mneptok> myrmidette: claws-mail?
<HQRaja> pepee: Yes, I want to accomplish the same task but with a shortcut...easy way :) I just need to do it quite frequently (basically upon every restart) and having to dig into the network settings each time is a hassle :(
<edoceo> One of your panels is set "first", likely the smaller of the two, so it's being chosen as the border
<XDS2010> dr_willis:  /sda2 is currently formatted with ext2
<mneptok> myrmidette: dunno if claws supports all the GMail whizbang, but it's a rock-solid client
<RedXIII> auronandace: I had been using it fine for the past 2 days. Then my restart this morning caused the keyboard not to function. (It was functioning prior to restart)
<auronandace> RedXIII: i'd guess its a compiz issue, if you log out and log back in but pick no effects in the session box when you log in
<dr_willis> XDS2010:   if you inssist on not using a ubuntu cd or flash drive. you should look into a debootstrap install of ubuntu. easier to just use a cd or flash.
<XDS2010> dr_willis:  what dont you understand ?
<FiReSTaRT> edoceo: so if i put it on top of the other panel, it will become the border?
<dr_willis> XDS2010:  this is the first time you actually explained what you were doing... and first you metnioned slax..
<edoceo> I think you have to re-order the panel, so the larger one is "panel 1" not "panel 2"
<RedXIII> auronandace: So basically pick "Gnome - No Effects" from "Ubuntu" on the login screen?
<XDS2010> dr_willis:  no this is the first time you asked me to repeat myself
<andycc> myrmidette: how about trying Postler?
<RedXIII> auronandace: Or pick Ubuntu 2d fallback
<FiReSTaRT> edoceo: correction.. the windows are maximizing all the way to the bottom of the screen.. i just moved the lower panel above the higher panel and in the strip left underneath, i see the lower part of a maximized window
<auronandace> RedXIII: i'd try no effects, to rule out compiz (i think unity 2d still uses compiz(i might be wrong))
<andycc> RedXIII: both should work, as far as I can tell. The Ubuntu 2D fallback uses the Qt version of compiz.
<asteve> do i need to run console-kit-daemon?
<andycc> RedXIII: s/compiz/Unity, sorry.
<RedXIII> The Gnome no effects doesn't work
<RedXIII> Still no caps-lock lightup or key recognition
<asteve> it's currently using 266mb on a 600mb system which is causing memory problems
<Pici> auronandace: it does not use compiz at all. the 2d interface is built with qt in place of the fancy effects.
<edoceo> FiReSTaRT: out of my realm, sry.  I think the panel block-out behaviour is only in play when the panels are fixed to the edge of the screen, when they become part of the border
<pepee> HQRaja, try looking at the source code of the app that creates the ap
<auronandace> Pici: oh, awesome, thanks for the info
<edoceo> Else, panels that are not edge-attached do not become part of the edge
<RedXIII> auronandace: And Ubuntu 2D doesn't work either.
<auronandace> RedXIII: ah
<auronandace> RedXIII: i'm not sure what to suggest sorry
<pepee> HQRaja, that, or, if it is a simple icon, try searching for it
<RedXIII> =/ I'll check google. thanks anyway
<RedXIII> well okay.. Keyboard works after I resume from Suspend..
<FiReSTaRT> edoceo: any way to attach them to the edge that you know of?
<edoceo> I generally put only one panel per edge, and they behave as top-level windows
<edoceo> NAK, not top-level - edges
<XDS2010> I don't understand what the big deal is,  I have windows installed on one partition and another partition thats blank, I am using a liveUSB OS , i want to install ubuntu and dual boot.  Where ITFM ?
<HQRaja> pepee: The app is basically 'Networks'...the Networks settings panel found in System settings. Regarding the source code, I am not qualified enough to be able to understand that :(
<Frogging101> Um... Why am I able to edit the titles, descriptions and status of bugs and answers on Launchpad?
<XDS2010> Is there no such thing as a linux based installation ?
<RedXIII> auronandace: Well.. Keyboard works fine after I woke it from Suspend once. Even though multiple restarts didn't do anything. I don't even...
<auronandace> XDS2010: i don't understand your problem, can't you boot the livecd and install?
<DeltaEpsilon> I am in love with ubuntu
<HQRaja> DeltaEpsilon: Welcome to the club!
<dr_willis> XDS2010:  you can use 'debootstrap' to install ubuntu to a drive from within a differnt linux os  if you dont want to boot a cd/flash.
<RedXIII> Oh well. Weird issue seems to have solved itself x_x
<auronandace> RedXIII: odd
<pepee> HQRaja, sorry, but I use lxde, not gnome/unity/whatever
<edoceo> My update says that the "the following have been kept back" - How to force them to install? I need the 'rails' that is being kept back
<Xase> I have a question bout xorg and touchscreens
<dr_willis> edoceo:  try a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<HQRaja> pepee: Not a problem...thanks for trying to help. It's the thought that counts...really appreciate it =)
<FiReSTaRT> edoceo: thanks anyway... i'll post on several forums and see what's up :)
<asteve> how do i stop console-kit-daemon?
<Phr3d13> XDS2010: what exactly are you asking?
<XDS2010> auronandace: OMFG! i dont want to boot anything , i just want to install ubuntu right from linux
<Xase> ...
<pepee> HQRaja, :)
<auronandace> XDS2010: from what linux?
<edoceo> gosh,
<pepee> XDS2010, google "hd-media install ubuntu"
<XDS2010> dr_willis:  what is debbootstrap ive never heard of that is it new ?
<edoceo> XDS2010: to install Ubuntu use the Ubuntu CD, not Slax
<dr_willis> XDS2010:  first google hit -> debootstrap is a tool which will install a Debian base system into a subdirectory of another, already installed system. It doesn't require an installation CD, just access to a Debian repository. It can also be installed and run from another operating system,
<dr_willis> http://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap
<dr_willis> it can work with ubuntu.. somehow.
<pepee> easiest and quickest way to install another distro
<dr_willis> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Xase> Ubuntu doesn't see my touch screen, so I'm assuming I need to do some configuring of Xorg
<XDS2010> ah i was searching debbootstrap
<XDS2010> with two b's
<edoceo> What was the tool to update rc scripts? chk-config? or ... ?
<myrmidette> ok, I want to ask again: is there a linux email client with priority inbox support?
<jordanm> edoceo: update-rc.d
<edoceo> thx, just found :D
<dr_willis> update-rc.d -> one of the oddest name programs ive ever seen
<Phr3d13> As far as I know if the client has imap support it should work with priority inbox
<AwkwardPenguin> Hey, um, I get this error message when I try to check for updates for Ubuntu 11.10.
<AwkwardPenguin> The message is:  "W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<jordanm> dr_willis: matches invoke-rc.d
<AwkwardPenguin> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<AwkwardPenguin> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)/dists/oneiric/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<AwkwardPenguin> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)/dists/oneiric/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<FloodBot1> AwkwardPenguin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xase> OMFG
<urlin2u> AwkwardPenguin, you installed?
<Xase> No one familiar with xorg/touchscreens?
<dr_willis> AwkwardPenguin:  remove the cdrom from your soruces listing if you dont use a cd.
<Phr3d13> AwkwardPenguin: go into sources,  uncheck the "cd" option
<AwkwardPenguin> sry bout the flood. ^^;
<jleclair> oigh. So, my USB hard drive is not detecting; at all. Doesn't show up in /dev or /dev/disk. I unplug it and wait 30 sec, plug it back in, and nothing in dmesg comes out. My mouse is USB, and that works, on the same port. Any ideas? I'm shooting in the dark here
<jleclair> Ubu 11.10
<urlin2u> Xase, you need to be specific like the computer model etc, and have you looked on the web/
<zacktu> Thunderbird doesn't sync my Google Calendar after it was upgraded to 8.0.   It always required a special version of a plugin before.  Has that changed?
<AwkwardPenguin> Okay, I'll give that  a try.
<dr_willis> jleclair:  sounds like the HD may be dead.. does it make any noises? spin up? click?
<Shaboom> http://baby.cn.yahoo.com/pic/
<Xase> I've looked on the web. It's undocumented, ubuntu-arm recommended coming here and said you guys were good with X.
<Xase> It's a Cypress TrueTouch
<Xase> I'm trying to just use evtouch driver
<Xase> Not sure on correct driver name, if even existent.
<RedXIII> how do I directly input an address into the new ubuntu file manager?
<trism> RedXIII: ctrl+L
<Xase> Touch screen is compiled in my kernel. But Ubuntu definitely didn't detect it in any sort of way.
<urlin2u> Shaboom, this is a english channel do not post random links please.
<RedXIII> What an odd key combination..
<Xase> urlin2u: that information a little more specific?
<Xase> Computer model: Nook Color :)
<dr_willis> RedXIII:  been ctrl-l for quite a few releases now...
<RedXIII> I haven't upgraded in a while
<dr_willis> RedXIII:  theres settings to make the address bar always show.
<RedXIII> Where are those settings?
<The_BROS> How to fix problem with skype? It eats lot of memory and sometimes freezes((.
<dr_willis> RedXIII:  last i looked. ubuntu-tweak had them.  i just use ctrl-l as needed.
<RedXIII> oh, I see. They moved the menu bar to the top of the screen? O_o weird.
<dr_willis> RedXIII:  thats  the 'global menu'
<auronandace> The_BROS: skype is closed source, ask the skype devs
<dr_willis> RedXIII:   check out http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity
<The_BROS> <auronandace> (((
<AwkwardPenguin> thanks guys. it worked! =)
<trism> RedXIII: gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences always-use-location-entry true;
<dr_willis> RedXIII:  the webupd8 blog sites unity tweaking guide is a good read also.
<sauk> hi
<HQRaja> saberrr riderrrrrr...and the star sheriffs
<HQRaja> BTW why cant one 'su' in ubuntu? any idea?
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. is there a way to downgrade from gedit 3 to gedit 2 using a package manager?
<soreau> HQRaja: try sudo -i
<blime> HQRaja: root is disabled, use 'sudo -i'
<HQRaja> I see...thanks
<x__> evil woman... offered you my soul... you ran it over hot coals
<aeon-ltd> ruslan_osmanov: i doubt it not without accessing some kind of old ppa to do so, there is likely .deb(s) for old versions of gedit for ubuntu anyway
<oCean> x__: please stop random nonsense
<w30> HQRaja, you can set it up by adding user root but you don't want to. Ubuntu is set up safer and uses sudo to gain privileges
<batlock> ok so now i got gnome3
<t_ubuntu> Hi, I'm not sure whether to ask this question here or in #kubuntu, but I'll try here first since there are more people:
<t_ubuntu> Can I use the command shown on the following website to turn a kubuntu I would install over ubuntu (kubuntu-desktop package) into a "real/pure/clean" kubuntu, that is just as if I had installed it from the Kubuntu CD?
<t_ubuntu> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<batlock> but now cairo dock shows up in the upper left hand side of the screen instead of the bottom edge
<FloodBot1> t_ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<w30> HQRaja, or if you must use sudo -i
<BMT> How can i uninstall an app via. Terminal?
<x__> oCean, yes sir sarge sir!
<HQRaja> w30: Yup sudo -i or sudo bash (as someone else just told me on another channel) would work just fine...thanks :)
<soreau> BMT: apt-get remove
<ruslan_osmanov> aeon-ltd, I had troubles compiling it myself. So I'll find a deb, indeed. Thanks
<BMT> soreau Thanks :)
<aeon-ltd> ruslan_osmanov: when compiling it may require old(er) dependencies aswell, so will the deb (most likely anyways)
<urlin2u> t_ubuntu, to be honest your question is confusing can you give the long version of what you have installed completely?
<ruslan_osmanov> aeon-ltd, perhaps it won't require dev packages
<BMT> Is there anyway I can check what apps to download via. terminal using apt-get command?
<b0ot> How do I get a wallpaper to spread across two monitors?
<soreau> BMT: If searching for an app, you can try apt-cache search
<aeon-ltd> b0ot: mkaeshift method: use gimp break it into 2 then set each independently
<b0ot> aeon-ltd, does that work in ubuntu 10.04?
<t_ubuntu> I haven't done it yet, but my goal is to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu, and so I found that website giving a command to get rid of ubuntu(-desktop), if you have installed it on an original kubuntu installation. Now I have an original ubuntu installation and want to turn it into a pure kubuntu (as it would be installed from a kubuntu cd) installing kubuntu-desktop and then running that command. But I'm not sure whether it wo
<aeon-ltd> b0ot: if you can set individual wallpapers per each monitor then yes it would
<b0ot> aeon-ltd, it doesn't seem to let you
<batlock> anyone have any idea when i tell cairo-dock to sit on the bottom of the screen, it shows up in the top left side of the screen?
<b0ot> at least I don't know how to
<t_ubuntu> Sorry for the complicated description, I hope you understand anyway what I want to do.
<batlock> !cairo-dock
<XDS2010> this is so gay, there has got to be a emdebian gui somwhere
<batlock> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<aeon-ltd> b0ot: ok then, good luck
<x__> all night long, in the rain and snow! IN THE RAIN and snow.
<aeon-ltd> BATMAN AWAY!
<XDS2010> its like 50 steps just to get the platform ready to install
<Myrtti> t_ubuntu: you got cut off at "not sure whether it wo"
<urlin2u> XDS2010, using the term gay as a pejorative is not appreciated.
<t_ubuntu> Myrtti: Thanks, I wrote "But I'm not sure whether it would work or destroy the system."
<auronandace> x__: stop that please
<XDS2010> urlin2u:  no? , Is that what we are going with ?
<urlin2u> XDS2010, you might get out of that habit it is a oppressive stance
<XDS2010> ok then.
<jose> hola¿alguien habla español?
<oCean> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urlin2u> !es
<mneptok> !away | BluesKaj-busy
<ubottu> BluesKaj-busy: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<XDS2010> With over 1000 people in here i didn't think that swearing would be a big deal, but since it bothers some people i'll keep it family friendly
<XDS2010> urlin2u:  sorry if i offended you or your race
<BMT> any recommended anti-virus for ubuntu 11.10?
<urlin2u> XDS2010, not me personally it just shows a lack of cognitive development in your case.
<auronandace> !av | BMT
<ubottu> BMT: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sskalnik> BMT, there is no need for one ;)
<soreau> XDS2010: assuming large groups of people dont have standards is just ignorant
<m0ar_> hey everyone
<soreau> hi m0ar_
<m0ar_> just wanted to say hi, Im kind of new around here
<soreau> ! irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<XDS2010> soreau:  assuming is ignorant IMHO as well
<mneptok> XDS2010: drop it.
<XDS2010> whats that old saying ?
<oCean> !coc > XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010, please see my private message
<soreau> XDS2010: Right so why would you think just because a channel has over 1000 people, its ok to swear?
<auronandace> XDS2010: are you stuck with installing ubuntu?
<mneptok> soreau: please stop
<m0ar_> any good command based torrent clients?
<Gentoo64> rtorrrent
<batlock> it's like cairo dock only sees the screen as being like only 150 pixels wide or some shit
<ActionParsnip> Increased likelyhood of children in larger groups
<batlock> and like 75 high
<BMT> thanks guys :)
<XDS2010> auronandace:  well i found wubi which is helpful, but no frontend for debootstrap
<jordan> rtorrent, deluge, transmission all have command line
<soreau> ! torrent | m0ar_
<ubottu> m0ar_: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<auronandace> BMT: no worries :)
<m0ar_> okay I guess Im going to go with rtorrent
<sskalnik> BMT welcome to the joys of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> m0ar_: transmission has cli as well as a web ui
<auronandace> XDS2010: i'd recommend against wubi, better to simply just dual boot or use a vm
<soreau> m0ar_: transmission is the default client in ubuntu and works quite well from my experiences
<BMT> Im learning Linux, windows is too easy lol
<m0ar_> okay I will look into transmission
<mneptok> m0ar_: transmission-cli is a package you'll want to look at
<XDS2010> debootstrap seems to only install arch's over a network installation, unfortunately where i am no i don't have access to a HSD connection.
<m0ar_> thanx
<Gentoo64> BMT, windows command line is cryptic compared to linux, lol
<ActionParsnip> Bmt: desktop yes, server not so simple
<XDS2010> auronandace:  virtual machine ?
<Gentoo64> guess you havent tried that>
<mneptok> !info transmission-cli
<ubottu> transmission-cli (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (command line programs). In component main, is optional. Version 2.33-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1085 kB, installed size 2296 kB
<auronandace> XDS2010: yes
<batlock> well, looks like it's a fresh in stall, considering Ubuntu can't go more than 3 months running without breaking something
<XDS2010> whats the point of that? , im trying to get away from windows, not disentangent it
<batlock> maybe i'll switch back to windows
<auronandace> XDS2010: wubi has no advantages for me so i find it useless to offer it to others
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: powershell makes windows cli awesome
<Gentoo64> batlock, because ubuntu is the only distro
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip, yeah its more like linux i suppose
<soreau> batlock: You mean you cant go longer than three months without breaking your ubuntu ;)
<batlock> no i mean i can't go longer than 3 months without ubuntu breaking
<auronandace> XDS2010: a vm is a great testing ground before you make a leap to a dual install
<XDS2010> Gentoo64:  why are you insulting batlock ? , He/she is only thinking what we all are thinking.
<batlock> this whole thing started when compiz took a crap
<soreau> batlock: What has broken?
<Gentoo64> XDS2010, i didnt insult
<soreau> batlock: Is compiz still not working for you?
<xrandr-win7> hi. I just uninstalled the provided ubuntu nvidia module, and installed the latest nvidia module from nvidia's site. Now when i boot, i get the ubuntu splash screen and my screen keeps flickering
<XDS2010> "[14:17] <Gentoo64> batlock, because ubuntu is the only distro"
<Gentoo64> XDS2010, if you dont like ubuntu, that isnt the end of linux
<ActionParsnip> Wubi is fine but when it breaks its a real pain
<XDS2010> Yes but you put it sarcasticly Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> yeah
<batlock> soreau, well cairo dock won't appear in the correct place on the screen, compiz won't work, i got gnome 3 but the window borders aren't showing right, GL is effed up even though I have the nvidia drivers installed, but wait, they're not in use, but i have composting kinda,
<OttifantSir> I would like help with a problem: I have used Picasa and when deleting pictures via it, the folder created by the tag isn't deleted. The folder contains only Picasa.ini and the folder Originals with another Picasa.ini. I would like to be able to delete all these empty folders and leave all other folders via a bash-line. Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> xrandr-win7: nvidia drivers are in the official repos
<batlock> and that's all that i can think of off the top of my head
<soreau> batlock: Either your drivers are working or theyre not. What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer?
<batlock> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9600M GS/PCI/SSE2
<sskalnik> xrandr-win7, You'll probably want to use the modules provided by ubuntu
<batlock> but see.
<soreau> batlock: Can you pastebin the output of compiz --replace to pastebin.com? Assuming you are in gnome3 fallback mode, not in gnome shell session
<bekks> nvidia-current works fine with that chipset here.
<batlock> xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<batlock> NO
<t_ubuntu> So, what do you think: Is it safe to use this "Remove Ubuntu" command on an original ubuntu installation with kubuntu-desktop installed?
<t_ubuntu> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<batlock> i will not compiz --replace
<xrandr-win7> sskalnik, that's great, but how do i fix this problem? I cant get to a command prompt or anything
<batlock> that's where crap goes bad
<soreau> batlock: Can you pastebin your X log then?
<bekks> batlock: Then enable the nvidia-driver by using nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings.
<ActionParsnip> m0ar_: there is also transgui which you can run on a remote system to manage torrents. You will need the web ui enabled
<batlock> bekks, you think i haven't done that?
<sskalnik> xrandr-win7, are you able to get to one with Alt F1/F2/F3 etc?
<xrandr-win7> sskalnik, nope. just stuck at the ubuntu splash screen with the word ubuntu and 5 dots under it
<soreau> batlock: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> xrandr-win7: hold shift at boot and select recovery mode then select root
<xrandr-win7> ok
<bekks> batlock: Yes, I know it, since the nvidia-driver isnt enabled.
<batlock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761957/
<urlin2u> t_ubuntu, generally those commands on psychocats work fine but you can loose things you installed intermitently that are extras.
<OttifantSir> I would like help with a problem: I have used Picasa and when deleting pictures via it, the folder created by the tag isn't deleted. The empty folder contains only Picasa.ini and the folder Originals with another Picasa.ini. I would like to be able to delete all these empty folders via a bash-line and leave all other folders and pictures. Anyone?
<XDS2010> batlock:  perhaps it is your hatred of unity that has you concentrating on the slight discrepencies in the visualization of ubuntu ?
<oCean> XDS2010: drop the offtopic discussion. You've been told multiple times this channel is for tech support only
<t_ubuntu> urlin2u: Ok, but as they write configs should not be deleted by the command, so the risk of breaking the entire system and having to reinstall is rather low, isn't it?
<batlock> bekks, ok lemmie relogin and see what the result is (it will be the same)
<urlin2u> t_ubuntu, theoretically yes.
<urlin2u> t_ubuntu, if your real worried clone it with clonezilla first.
<batlock> bekks,  gee, i did all taht
<batlock> but guess what
<batlock> xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<batlock> still not in use
<batlock> you failed to realize it's a bug
<bekks> batlock: Then nopaste your xorg.conf.
<soreau> batlock: If you login to a ubuntu2D session, compiz should work fine without unity
<Gentoo64> batlock, i think thats a cosmetic bug
<t_ubuntu> urlin2u: ok, thanks, that's what I wanted to know from more knowledgeable users before I try. I'll do a backup of any important files first, that should be enough (I don't know clonezilla).
<bekks> batlock: If it is a bug - why do I have no problems with a similar setup here?
<Gentoo64> batlock, ive heard loads of people getting that message (not in use) when its actually working
<bekks> batlock: And along with the xorg.conf, nopaste the according Xorg.0.log
<XDS2010> was ubuntu always debian based ?
<m0ar_> window_history ON
<Resistance> XDS2010:  yews
<Resistance> yes*
<batlock> bekks, so you have a laptop with a 9600 gsm in it that works perfect?
<batlock> and your drivers are in use?
<bekks> batlock: Exactly.
<m0ar_> scrollback_lines = 500
<batlock> xorg.conf
<batlock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761964/
<batlock> bekks, so how's that asus doing then?
<bekks> batlock: I never bought Asus until now - I have no clue what they are doing ;) Where's your Xorg.0.log?
<batlock> also
<urlin2u> t_ubuntu, clonezilla is a bootable cloning app you can save the whole thing and reinstall if needed, backing up partially is okay but I use clonezilla to get a full image often. http://clonezilla.org/
<batlock> bekks, i dunno, if i knew where it was it'd be posted
<OffGridOps> A fellow from Cannonical asked me "Would it be possible for you to test the latest upstream kernel?  v3.2-rcN kernel"  This is from a bug I cited here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/900594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 900594 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wireless Key On Compaq C57 Displays False Blue Light" [Medium,Confirmed]
<OffGridOps> How do I do this?
<GatorAlli> I have a shell script in cron.hourly. How do I find out the time that cron activates the hour trigger?
<Gentoo64> OffbeatAdam, why did he ask you then, lol
<Gentoo64> OffGridOps, ^
<MooMooCow_> Does anyone know why there is no more Ubuntu training?  http://webapps.ubuntu.com/course_locator/
<OffGridOps> yeah
<batlock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761966/   xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> OffGridOps: try precise in live cd and you'll get it
<diesch> GatorAlli: have look at /etc/crontab
<Phr3d13> How do I start network manager from a terminal?
<OffGridOps> can u put that in laymans terms?
<OffGridOps> i have only a usb stick i dumped from the net
<ViaNocturna> OffGridOps, what he means is that you get 12.04 (Precise) from the live cd/usb
<bekks> batlock: according to your current Xorg.0.log, nvidia actually _is_ in use. You can try to start nvidia-settings now to verify it.
<OffGridOps> ah, so they want me to install 12.04?
<batlock> bekks, this is what i just told you
<auronandace> OffGridOps: no just use live cd
<Gentoo64> OffGridOps, if it contains that kernel, its the easiest way to test it
<trism> OffGridOps: the kernel he wants you to test is here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc4-oneiric/ , download the one for your arch and install with: sudo dpkg -i linux-image*.deb;
<batlock> it's a BUG
<Gentoo64> batlock, i told you its a cosmetic bug
<batlock> which is why i said it's working but its not but it is
<batlock> Gentoo64, yep
<hidensoft> hi , how i can create L2TP VPN connection ?
<Gentoo64> who cares if it works
<OffGridOps> is there any coming back from it in a worst case scenario?  thanx btw
<batlock> cause it doesn't
<Hilarie> bleh, wb me, if I edit resolve.conf to the DNS's I want, will they be the default for each connection I make?
<Barbarian> OffGridOps, You can run linux OS just from the cd with nothing installed. Google unetbootin
<batlock> because jockey is reporting it's not in use, things are broke
<Gentoo64> OffGridOps, you dont install a livecd
<batlock> things that aren't broke in 10.10
<trism> OffGridOps: just select the previous kernel from grub (hold shift to get the menu if necessary) and you can easily remove it
<batlock> i.e. cairo-dock, composting in KDE, etc
<OffGridOps> i guess you're saying dump that onto a usb stick and they run the OS off the stick?
<Gentoo64> yeah
<batlock> example, if i switch to the kde session, then open a terminal, then resize that terminal, i get a total system lockup
<Gentoo64> the kernels still in use
<ViaNocturna> OffGridOps, a live cd is basically linux on a cd (or usb with unetbootin) it allows you to run ubuntu without installing just from cd/usb
<batlock> i can't even sysreq REISUB
<Barbarian> OffbeatAdam, Exactly!
<Barbarian> oops
<Gentoo64> batlock, dont sound good does it
<PIE-OB> anyone working with openxenmanager by any chance ?
<batlock> the graphics just poops
<OffGridOps> alrighty!  thank you all very much!
<MooMooCow_> Does anyone know why there is no more Ubuntu training?  http://webapps.ubuntu.com/course_locator/  I'm trying to find some training for Ubuntu Server.
<trism> the kernel in precise is not the upsteam kernel, so not really the correct suggestion here
<batlock> imma go run and find out something about the upcoming release
<OffGridOps> this guy was specific in what he wanted ran --- that version i listed.  said it wasn't a daily build
<Gentoo64> 3.2rc4 afaik is the latest
<OttifantSir> I have used Picasa and when deleting pictures via it, the folder created by the tag isn't deleted. The folder contains only Picasa.ini and the folder Originals with another Picasa.ini. I would like to be able to delete all these empty folders and leave all other folders via a bash-line. Anyone?
<OffGridOps> i'm a non coder so i am sorry i am not too educated but i want to help fix what is wrong
<auronandace> OffGridOps: listen to trism's suggestion
<Gentoo64> well 3.2rc4 youd prob have to manually install
<Gentoo64> unless theres some ppa for it
<t_ubuntu> urlin2u: Thanks for the explanation. I should have a look at clonezilla :)
<t_ubuntu> bye
<random8737> Q). how would one create a dynamic dns service like dyndns, but for private use?
<joesigal2134> http://bit.ly/uPBolO does this problem have to do with ubuntu?
<bekks> joesigal2134: Do NOT advertise crap sites in here please.
<auronandace> joesigal2134: what was that meant to link to?
<oCean> joesigal2134: stop posting nonsense links
<themachinegun> hey..!
<auronandace> themachinegun: don't say "stick 'em up"
<xrandr> thanks for all your help guys. I got the X server running right :)
<hidensoft> no way ?
<k2iguvahetaja> hey
<batlock> bekks, let me put it to you this way, if i DON'T use the nvidia drivers and rely on the 'experimental 3D drivers' i can actually use things like compiz, without any issues, but i get issues between logouts and such (the screen breaks severly, screenshots show no problems but the screen is all fractal)  then once i pop back to ANY nvidia driver (previous ver, current ver, or straight from nvidia) i can still use composting, but compiz won't do titlebars on th
<batlock> e windows, i lose all ability to type in any window, etc.
<xrandr> i got so used to running fedora. Now I can't because their 64 bit version doesn't boot
<k2iguvahetaja> has anyone's ubuntu 11.10 also flipped today?
<batlock> and this is ONLY in 11.xx
<themachinegun> i m using Ylms OS is it best for hacking tools
<batlock> so something's broke in ubuntu 11.xx
<auronandace> k2iguvahetaja: flipped?
<k2iguvahetaja> like it worked good for 11.10
<bekks> batlock: Nvidia works very fine here with 11.04 and 11.10.
<MahaVishnu> im starting to think ubuntu is flipped -_-
<k2iguvahetaja> but today everything behaves unpredictably
<ViaNocturna> k2iguvahetaja, im afraid you have to be a little more precise than that lol
<MahaVishnu> Ubuntu 12.0 FlippedFox
<k2iguvahetaja> first strike was php5 fuser forkbomb in cron
<Trudko> Guys I have pretty crappy PC which I need for work until I will get a new one. I have only 1GB Ram and I need to develop a little for android using eclipse / java. It is ubuntu good for that? I need to use it less ram then XP
<k2iguvahetaja> and after restart was black screen, reinstalled old nvidia drivers
<k2iguvahetaja> now java isnt working anymore
<k2iguvahetaja> and chromium and chrome displayed a lot of oh snaps
<delight> how can i set the default char set encoding to utf-8 on my mysql-db (lucid) ?
<oCean> k2iguvahetaja: using ylms os?
<auronandace> Trudko: you might want to try lubuntu
<k2iguvahetaja> after 3rd restart chrome seems ok
<auronandace> !lubuntu | Trudko
<ubottu> Trudko: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<k2iguvahetaja> Im using ubuntu 11.10 but I installed xfce
<k2iguvahetaja> and there Im using compiz :P
<k2iguvahetaja> so its kinda of everything :D
<karl-augustt> Please in /usr/src/linux  dos , which of file give or speak about kernel constructions?
<karl-augustt> Please in /usr/src/linux  dos , which of files give or speak about kernel constructions?
<Trudko> auronandace: thank you for tip, can please tell me in short , why it should be better ?
<Trist> Trudko: android works great with android emulator, but 1gb might be not enough. Selecting "snapshot feature" will help improve.
<k2iguvahetaja> what was the change with /run and /var/run in 11.10?
<k2iguvahetaja> maybe it's related to this
<Trist> *ubuntu works great...
<auronandace> Trudko: lxde is very lightweight, less resource intensive than most other desktops
<mindaugas52> hello. any1 knows wtf is this: ? fixme:alsa:AudioClient_GetMixFormat Don't know what to do with 32 channels, pretending there's only 2 channels
<k2iguvahetaja> every desktop env is great when you have compiz :D
<Trudko> Trist: whats snaphost? and I dont use emulator I am using phone directly. Btw will Ubuntu detec my HTC Desire Z phone without problem?
<Trudko> auronandace: thx
<Archenom> cell phones are a waste of time
<ViaNocturna> Trudko, i have an android and have had the Wildfire, no problems with detection
<k2iguvahetaja> does anyone knows how to kill a process which is "defunct"?
<raptor67682> hello world
<k2iguvahetaja> -9 does not help
<raptor67682> would oyu knonw how to send a fax with LINUX?
<batlock> bekks, well is there any testing utility to tell me whether or not my gfx card is flailing>
<batlock> ?
<murder--> when I try to boot Ubuntu 11 DVD it says 'initramfs - Unable to find a medium containing a live file system'
<Trudko> ViaNocturna: good to hear thanks.
<Archenom> who sends a fax anymore?
<Trist> Trudko: "Snapshot" is a feature that Android SDK, has. Yes, there is a high chance that Ubuntu will detect the HTC, make sure you got USB debugging (on your phone).
<oCean> Archenom: when helping, be helpful.
<jose> hola¿alguien habla español?
<auronandace> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vortmax> Archenom: doctors & lawyers
<urlin2u> jose, this is an english channel.
<bekks> batlock: I already told you. nvidia-settings.
<Trudko> Trist: yes I got it, I am using it sucess. under win xp.
<k2iguvahetaja> ok, java is completely dead, sun, openjdk 6 & 7
<Archenom> im sorry
<Trist> Trudko: Check youtube for a video call "Setting Up the Android SDK in Ubuntu or Debian Linux ", there is a part on how to make sure HTC works under Ubuntu.
<raptor67682> Archenom:  me ;)
<raptor67682> vortmax: indeed. lawyers
<auronandace> raptor67682: and hopefully the person you are sending it to
<raptor67682>  I saw that there is a probably "sendfax"  command, but I guess it is with modem
<gnat_x> i recently switched my folks' computer from using unity to xfce. after doing so a screen reader was turned on, any thoughts on turning it off.
<raptor67682>   I have an USB printer with Sane
<DeltaEpsilon>  20:51:10 up 2 days,  3:10,  0 users,  load average: 0.10, 0.09, 0.06
<batlock> So yea, looks like imma flop back to 10.04 fer now
<k2iguvahetaja> sound stopped :D
<waralot> hey?
<gnubie> raptor67682,  the ubuntu software center list several apps with a search for fax, I suspect all use modems to reach the phone line.
<waralot> if teh are any contributer's here than thanks to you =)
<waralot> there*
<ViaNocturna> have you checked efax?
<waralot> also is it true that i can run almost all the window's program's on ubuntu?
<sviesusisalus> hey. what software are you using to benchmark cpu and hdd on ubuntu ?
<auronandace> waralot: not really, you can try them in wine and they might work
<auronandace> waralot: a better solution is a windows vm
<ViaNocturna> waralot, not all but check http://winehq.org for Wine, the program that allows Windows programs to be ran on Ubuntu, it has a list of which work and which don't
<karl-augustt> Please can we find linux code in /usr/src/linux?
<waralot> why doesent ubunte fix that? or cant they?
<PIE-OB> anyone working with openxenmanager by any chance ?
<auronandace> waralot: how would they?
<karl-augustt> How compile the linux kernel?
<Jordan_U> !kernel | karl-augustt
<ubottu> karl-augustt: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<waralot> idk im just thinking that might convince a lot of people.do you by any change now if that is done on purpose?
<dubbe> waralot: linux != windows
<auronandace> waralot: you are new to linux aren't you?
<dgjones> waralot: Two different things, would you expect a diesel car to run to run on petrol?
<waralot> @dubbe that true yeay.
<waralot> @auronandace i am do you have a few post or vids to fill me in?
<auronandace> waralot: fill you in on what exactly?
<auronandace> !manual | waralot
<ubottu> waralot: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<waralot> @dgjones no but i would seriouly care for a car that does both
<raptor67682> efax looks to be via MODEM
<xrandr> i gotta get used to ubuntu again lol :)
<raptor67682> :(
<vg> hi
<auronandace> xrandr: don't worry, it doesn't mean you have to get used to unity :)
<xrandr> lol :)
<vg> somebody help me for disable Unity?
<waralot> @auronandace thank's il take a look
<auronandace> waralot: no worries :)
<vg> help?
<gnubie> raptor67682,  efax.com I believe he meant
<Barbarian> !nounity | vg
<ubottu> vg: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> vg: disable how? you want to use a different desktop environment?
<vg> yes i want to use Ubuntu whitout Unity
<Barbarian> vg See the post by ubottu
<waralot> @auronandace yep i was just like: "well isent it faster? and isent it free and open source? so tha last thing is will it run windows program's?" but that will remain a dream
<auronandace> vg: my favourite is xfce (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop)
<lnxslck> anyone has nvidia graphic card installed ?
<Barbarian> lnxslck, I do
<auronandace> waralot: you might be interested in wine or even reactos (but thats a little off-topic for this channel)
<Barbarian> lnxslck, lemme guess, Optimus enabled?
<lnxslck> Barbarian, how did you install it? i did apt-get install nvidia-current and then nvidia-xsetting and got a back screen every time i wanted to login
<waralot> @auronandace ooh and one little thing. i like to fiddle around whit java,c++,c#,vb.net,html,php,javascript,enz can i stll do that?
<lnxslck> Barbarian, i have a laptop with intel graphci card integrated and an nvidia graphic card too
<auronandace> waralot: thankfully, i only need one windows app and it works in wine
<waralot> @auronandace and okay and thx btw
<Barbarian> lnxslck, Does your model of graphics card advertise something called "Optimus" technology?
<auronandace> waralot: sure
<waralot> @auronandace lukky you
<dubbe> i have to dual-boot linux/windows until either flash dies or works on linux, either one works for me
<auronandace> waralot: vb and .net might be a little trickier
 * Barassa is away, auto-away after 15 minutes, (log\off pager\on)
<auronandace> waralot: you could use mono for .net, but vb is very microsoft only
<karl-augustt> Please some information about the big computer that
<waralot> @auronandace mmm...that quite a knock back
<karl-augustt> china have just construct?
<waralot> @auronandace well so only not vb? i can live whit that
<Jordan_U> waralot: Yes, but I don't know how well VB.net is supported and while C# is well supported, not all of C# .net is. Look into mono for C# and .net.
<karl-augustt> Please some information about the big computer that china have just construct?
<karl-augustt> which is his capacity
<Jordan_U> !ot | karl-augustt
<ubottu> karl-augustt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mang0> I know this is offtopic, but could someone please hilight me?
<karl-augustt> thanks
<auronandace> mang0: ok
<waralot> i hear the name mono drop a few times before il read up on it. if i dont get back here thanks for the welcome to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> mang0: Next time please use #test.
<auronandace> waralot: have fun :)
<lwizardl> I need help with getting my headphones working yet again. seems the newest updates killed it again
<lnxslck> Barbarian, dont think so
<waralot> @auronandace thank's well the support is far better than ms now my w7 crush =(
<Barbarian> lnxslck, What model is it?
<xxx_x> I am having trouble with 10.04, I need to stop some processes and services at startup but bum is not stopping programs, can anyone help?
<the_misfit> what is sudo aticonfig --initial -f telling me to do exactly
<lnxslck> Barbarian, asus k53s
<auronandace> xxx_x: bum?
<geoffmcc> boot up manager
<the_misfit> its the last command in a supposed workaround for my video card in askubuntu
<waralot> @auronandace ooh wait something hit me. is there anything i should know about partitions?
<lnxslck> Barbarian, http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Versatile_Performance/K53SC/#specifications
<Barbarian> lnxslck, One sec, looking it up
<xxx_x> auronandace. bootup-manager
<vg> auronandance: can i disable unity and put gnome classic ?
<auronandace> geoffmcc: oh, thanks
<lnxslck> Barbarian, this is the link: http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Versatile_Performance/K53SC/#specifications
<lnxslck> Barbarian, just wanted to get nvidia drivers working
<xxx_x> auronandace, i believe the package is called bum
<auronandace> waralot: what you need to know about partitions?
<raptor67682> yes. I meant that efax is for modem but not to fax to USB printer fax machine
<lnxslck> Barbarian, using the xorg file created by nvidia causes my login manager to freeze
<vg> auronandace: can u help me please?
<Barbarian> lnxslck, I have a sneaking suspicion it's the same problem I had
<auronandace> vg: someone told you how earlier
<lnxslck> Barbarian, what have you done to fix it?
<vg> auronandace : can i disable Unity and install gnome-shell
<auronandace> !notunity | vg
<ubottu> vg: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<waralot> @auronandace well when i instaled w7 i had to delte the a partitions and make a new one (leving drive d and somthing reserved for oem?) and my questions is can i delete those or?
<nibalizer> t
<Jordan_U> vg: Gnome2 is no longer supported by GNOME, and therefore is not supported by any recent distribution (even outside Ubuntu).
<xxx_x> all i want to do is stop all network proceses at startup so I can create my own at every boot, can anyone help?
<Barbarian> lnxslck, get this ppa https://launchpad.net/~mj-casalogic/+archive/ironhide do "sudo apt-get install ironhide" and whenever you wanna run a program using the card preface it with "optirun"
<Jordan_U> vg: You can try the GNOME Fallback mode, as mentioned by ubottu, though.
<auronandace> waralot: you can have up to 4 main partitions, an extended partition holds logical partitions
<vg> Jordan_U: but how...im noob. some help please
<waralot> @auronandace "auronandace is now thinking: you studpid noob rtfm!"
<waralot> lol okay thx and bye
<Jordan_U> vg: Install the "gnome-panel" package and select "GNOME Fallback" from the sessions dropdown on the login screen.
<raptor67682> and hp-sendfax soounds good. However it has no backend
<geoffmcc> !away | pickart
<ubottu> pickart: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<lnxslck> Barbarian, that's not the kind of solution i'm looking for but thanks anyway
<Barbarian> lnxslck, it's not the one I wanted either
<geoffmcc> lnxslck: are you using nvidia-current?
<BluesKaj> heh, the response to away messages clutters the text more than the message itself
<lnxslck> geoffmcc, not right now
<Barbarian> lnxslck, But nvidia is well known for only supporting windows
<lnxslck> geoffmcc, i cant get nv or nvidia driver to work
<geoffmcc> lnxslck: have you gone to drivers and enabled it?
<lnxslck> Barbarian, not really, i had nvidia a log time ago on linux with no problems
<lnxslck> geoffmcc, yes
<lnxslck> geoffmcc, Barbarian : i have to go, but i will check with you guys later, thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> ins look in admin>additional drivers and choose the "recommended driver" install it then activate if needed
<geoffmcc> lnxslck: oh i got a url for ya to try
<Barbarian> geoffb, too late
<geoffmcc> Barbarian: oh well
<BluesKaj> no patience , instant gratification is the order of the generation
<arlo> hello anyone can help me to set $cfg['UploadDir'] = '' in phpmyadmin ?
<Torcpu> Anyhow to fix my windowmanager in 3d mode when I played with compiz and got all launchers and menubars and such disappear?
<Torcpu> Need to reset the settings somehow..
<arlo> anyone can help to set sav directory on phpmyadmin, with teamwiewer?
<DeltaEpsilon> I am building an gnome shell extension. is it possible for me to include it in Ubuntu (by default if possible)?
<The_BROS> Anybody knows any easy program to make gif-anymated pictures? Like banners for site
<EvilResistance> arlo:  first off try in #ubuntu-server
<EvilResistance> arlo:  secondly, we dont usually fix stuff for people... we try and nudge people into understanding how to fix things, sometimes we just tell you how to fix it, and that's how people learn ;P
<raptor67682>  found ,,... would you know how crontab can post you if there is a change onto the page : http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/09/hp-officejet-5680-how-to-send-fax-from-ubuntu-linux-computer.html
<raptor67682> (email you with mutt)
<Acro> Valla ¿algun canal de ayuda en Español?
<vg> #Ubuntu-es
<Pici> !es | Acro
<ubottu> Acro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<EvilResistance> darn, ninja'd
<Acro> gracias
<skegeek> I need help with LDAP. I was installing eBox and after I rebooted LDAP password is always incorrect at login.
<Torcpu> Any help how to reset unity and compiz window manager settings to default? I screwed something up with compiz making launcher and stuff disappear.
<arlo__> anyone can help me with set PHPmyadmin in ubunti with teamwiewer?
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I create a disk image of 500MB?
<zykes->  can ubuntu boot from a software raid 0 ?
<yourstrly> DeltaEpsilon: image for qemu?
<Vermind> Hi, I am using Oneiric with gnome-shell. I have switched to the dark version of the Adwaita theme, and everything is fine in all GNOME3 apps. For GNOME2 apps, such as Firefox and Pidgin, the titlebar is white. Any ideas how I can make it dark like in GNOME3 apps?
<DeltaEpsilon> yourstrly, just a empy raw image for android emulator as sd card
<Klavier> "rebuild pcsc-lite without HAL support." how can i do that?
<Pici> Klavier: In what context?
<joemigal> hello
<joemigal> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<Klavier> Pici, i have a smartcard reader
<Pici> joemigal: Do not advertise here.
<joemigal> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<DJones> joemigal: And thats relevant to Ubuntu how?
<Klavier> but i cant use that, i read a document says: rebuild pcsc-lite without HAL
<Klavier> how can i do that
<Klavier> do you know answer Pici
<trism> Vermind: there is a thread about that here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=928975
<peghorse> Hi
<yourstrly> DeltaEpsilon: read android sdk docs
<peghorse> Please i need help to make my scan of Konica 1680 mf
<Pici> Klavier: You'd need to look at how that was compiled and if possible remove the option to build with HAL support.
<wolfric> my alt f2 doesn't seem to work any more (opening run). I'm using 11.10 in gnome-failover or failsafe or whatever
<peghorse> i need help to install this scan Konica 1680 MF plz
<wolfric> any ideas to diagnose?
<yourstrly> DeltaEpsilon: http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/devices/emulator.html#sdcard
<Klavier> how can check that Pici
<wolfric> in fact it's alt f1 and f2 not working
<Pici> Klavier: If the source gets configured with ./configure, you can look at the options to that.
<Klavier> Pici,   LIBHAL_CFLAGS
<Klavier>               C compiler flags for LIBHAL, overriding pkg-config
<Klavier>   LIBHAL_LIBS linker flags for LIBHAL, overriding pkg-config
<NeedSomeHelp> hello, anyone here know Gimp ?
<Klavier> these are Some influential environment variables,
<Vermind> trism: Hmm, it seems I had to move the Adwaita theme to my $HOME/.themes and rename it, then change to it using gnome-tweak-tool, and then the theme actually also changes the titlebar of GTK2 apps to a dark one. Funny that the same theme in /usr/share/themes would not work.
<Klavier> for ./configure command of pcsc-lite
<jrib> NeedSomeHelp: #gimp if you have a usage question.  For ubuntu-related gimp questions (like how to install, etc.) ask here :)
<Klavier> how should i use them Pici
<Pici> Klavier: I don't know enough about pcsc-lite to advise you either way.
<aubreyja_> Hi - does anyone have experience with evault as a backup vendor?
<wolfric> anyone happen to use aws? anyone seen the byobu for ubuntu on aws? I've no idea where this is implemented, but i have a little tag there showing me a counter for what i can only assume is aws cost for the machine
<Pici> wolfric: I use byobu, not on aws though.  Are you asking how that is implemented?
<wolfric> Pici: no i just think it's cool. but yeah i'd be interested to know how it's implemented
<rhizmoe> it would be nice if i had time to reinstall
<Pici> wolfric: Take a look at /usr/lib/byobu/ec2_cost
<XDS2010> i tried installing ubuntu with wubi but when i reboot its telling me it cant find the installation.iso
<wolfric> Pici: cheers for that
<XDS2010> does anyone know whats wrong ?
<XDS2010> I searched on the ubuntu forums but couldn't find any answers
<XDS2010> :(
<XDS2010> bbiab
<BluesKaj> tried installing XDS2010 ? did you see it install on wubi ?
<BluesKaj> it's probly in your windows downloads file
<BluesKaj> the iso that is , XDS2010_
<graingert> anyone know how to get firefox to read from firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-GB rather than firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US ?
<Boreeas> Is there a command to reload the sound drivers?
<NeedSomeHelp> There are no one in #Gimp. Anyone here know Gimp ?
<auronandace> Boreeas: checked alsamixer to see if they are muted?
<graingert> NeedSomeHelp: yep
<the_misfit> How can I see if my current settings support 3D acceleration?
<Boreeas> auronandace: I can actually hear some weird feeping/beeping noises, but not really what I'm expecting to hear.
<jose> hola
<auronandace> jose: /join #ubuntu-es
<auronandace> Boreeas: odd
<auronandace> !sound | Boreeas
<ubottu> Boreeas: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jose> alguien que hable spanish
<Boreeas> auronandace: Thank's I'll look into it
<Pici> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<WINODX> GUYS UBUNTU IS FOR FAGS WHO CANT USE REEL COMPUTERS LIKE WINDOWS AND WHO DON HAVE THE MONEY FOR WORD.
<NeedSomeHelp> graingert: When I use Text along path and put the text on a black background, I select white fg  colour. But only the border of the text (in green!)  shows up on the path's position. How do I get the text along path white ?
<compdoc> REEL COMPUTERS - lol
<WINODX> You guys suck.
<graingert> NeedSomeHelp: odd
<jrib> compdoc: are you not familiar with the movie industry!?
<compdoc> sheese - I never realized! I hope I didnt hurt his feelings
<graingert> NeedSomeHelp: that's intentional they just add the text to the path
<graingert> http://gimp-tutorials.net/gimp-text-to-path-tutorial
<Barbarian> btw, lol at how ineffective that troll was
<Barbarian> he came, he saw, he got banhammered
<daw> hej
<Barbarian> o/
<Crankygeek> whois mbroker
<conntrack> is it a full moon?
<charnel> how can I create a shortcut in the launchbar in Ubuntu 11.10 unity I want to have a sh files link in there
<geoffmcc> charnel: should just have to drag the file you want in the launcher onto the launcher
<biggibbig> Hey!
<charnel> geoffmcc, Nope that does not work When I drag the file nothing happens
<FerchoLP> why is still Virtualbox 4.1.2 in ubuntu repos while its latest version is on 4.1.6? is it beause it has to pass through debian repos first?
<charnel> I am trying to have a link of RubyMine in my launch bar
<auronandace> !latest | FerchoLP
<ubottu> FerchoLP: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jrib> FerchoLP: well that's part of the reason, the other is that once an ubuntu version is released, only updates due to security issues (see !sru) are done
<biggibbig> I was told that terminal was in the applications folder, but I can't find it. I'm sorta new to this.
<FerchoLP> but still, ubuntu is based on debian testing, right? I thought it was based on stable
<biggibbig> Can you guys help me find it?
<Barbarian> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Barbarian> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<EvilResistance> Barbarian:  can we help you>?
<Barbarian> EvilResistance, read the botpost put up by auronandace and wanted to read a bit more about it
<biggibbig> I was told you guys were helpful, but you're not even. I'm going back to nextstep.
<EvilResistance> Barbarian:  ah.  use !factoid | target ;P
<Myrtti> biggibbig: applications folder?
<Myrtti> biggibbig: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<EvilResistance> auronandace:  is there a question about why latest package versions arent in ubuntu or something?
<biggibbig> 6.10
<Myrtti> biggibbig: well that's a tad old...
<EvilResistance> auronandace:  because Ubuntu is only based off of Debian testing / sid during development
<biggibbig> My computer's a bit old.
<EvilResistance> auronandace:  when they freeze for release preparation, its no longer going to be completely based off of Debian
<biggibbig> I think it needs old software.
<Myrtti> biggibbig: should be in accessories
<Barbarian> biggibbig, doesn't matter that much, 10.04 should work just as well
<Myrtti> biggibbig: perhaps you could try latest lubuntu
<Barbarian> if not better
<auronandace> EvilResistance: sorry, i don't know, i'm not a dev (i just know some factoids)
<FerchoLP> xubuntu also works great
<EvilResistance> auronandace:  i see.  who was asking for support then about this?
<EvilResistance> auronandace:  because i know a decent bit
<biggibbig> OH, SORRY, I'M NOT INTO POKEMON.
<EvilResistance> also...
<Barbarian> ???
<biggibbig> TROLOLOLOOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<EvilResistance> Barbarian:  auronandace:  to explore the bot's factoid information, /msg ubottu !factoid
<geoffmcc> charnel: you still here?
<biggibbig> WHERE'S THE NIGGERS?
<auronandace> EvilResistance: FerchoLP i directed the factoid to him
<EvilResistance> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<EvilResistance> ninja'd by Myrtti :p
<Barbarian> Bang, and the dirt is gone :P
<weqw> hey I want a program to run when a user logs out, and have it stop when a user logs in
<weqw> any ideas?
<auronandace> EvilResistance: i'm aware of /msg ubottu thanks (thats how i know quite a few of the factoids)
<og01> hi there i'm having a bit of a problem, I have just updated to ubuntu 11.10 on my mediacenter come file storage, I have 5 drives, 1 for boot which is crypted, and 4 in raid 5 (1 spare). after updating after entering the crypt key it boots to the (initramfs) prompt.  It also shows one of my disks from the raid array as 'removed'
<FerchoLP> as Ross said, "I don't understand what just happened here"
<FerchoLP> haha
<og01> Its worth noting that none of the main filesystem is on the raid array - it is purely there for media and other storage.
<og01> because the boot drive is encrypted does anyone thing that the upgrade could have got confused - and put the grub install onto the wrong drive or something?
<Faint> Would I come here for an Apache2 problem? Or would I visit somewhere else?
<Faint> It's on Ubuntu Server, so my first guess was here
<EvilResistance> Faint:  depends.  #ubuntu-server, or #httpd
<xrandr> ok, im running Ubuntu 11.10 and have a Realtek ALC1200 onboard card. When i look at my sound settings, the hardware doesn't show up
<auronandace> Faint: there is also #ubuntu-server but here is fine too
<xrandr> yet sound is working
<DEAD|VGA> anyone know how to deprioritize a process while a user is logged in?
<Faint> I'll ask on #httpd, it's an Apache2 problem
<og01> I dont even know where to start in the limited initramfs prompt - how can i see the grub config for example?
<xrandr> well, banshee doesn't work
<xrandr> but rhythmbox does :)
<charnel> geoffmcc, yes I am here still looking for a solution
<norbert_> hey all, I've set my X (in Ubuntu GNU/Linux) to 256 colors, in order to play a game in the Basilisk II emulator; now I want to make a screenshot of that Window, but the colors change depending on which windows is active and for some reason the active window is never the Basilisk II window... any ideas on how I could do what I want?
<dkarampin> Hello, I installed the recommended nvidia driver as shown here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia  After restart, the desktop looks frozen. I can move the pointer but cannot click and open any window. Any help ?
<graingert> dkarampin: odd, what's your card?
<og01> can anyone tell me is there a boot log so i can see why its not booting?!
<og01> it says its decrypting ok
<og01> then just dumps me into the initramfs
<graingert> dkarampin: you can disable the nvidia drivers using jockey-text -d <name of driver you enabled>
<graingert> eg
<dkarampin> graingert: why disable it ? Is there any other workaround ?
<graingert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/762103/
<graingert> dkarampin: well presumably you want ubuntu to be useable with neuvoux
<graingert> neuveau*
<graingert> do you know the name of your card, dkarampin
<Faint> Well, I tried getting help in #ubuntu-server, but no such luck I guess.
<Faint> So I will ask here
<graingert> Faint: IC
<Faint> I am having a problem where when I start Apache, it stays up for a minute then turns off. I have the only two lines it gives me in apache's error.log right here: http://pastebin.com/vX201fQ6
<Faint> This is my last resort, if I can't get this I don't know what I will do. I can't send to #httpd for some reason, #ubuntu-server isn't any help, I tried forurms and even askubuntu only to get unhelpful responses.
<og01> this is ridiculas!
<og01> no vi in initramfs?
<og01> how can i fix anything?
<ekinox> hi :)
<graingert> Faint: how are you starting apache
<graingert> looks like you kill it some point after you launch it
<Faint> I type "/etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<Faint> And it starts
<Faint> And after a minute, it turns off with that error
<DEAD|VGA> 'well sir
<ekinox> Can I have an Highlight please ? :)
<Faint> Well, it gave me that error in apache's error.log
<jrib> ekinox: please do that elsewhere :)
<DEAD|VGA> is anything else running on port 80 on your box?
<graingert> Faint: try sudo service apache2 restart
<Faint> No, just Apache
<jrib> Faint: note you should use the service command not call those scripts directly
<ekinox> thanks, jrib
<jrib> !away > N3M_Away
<ubottu> N3M_Away, please see my private message
<graingert> $ sudo service apache restart
<graingert> apache: unrecognized service
<graingert> !away > graingert
<ubottu> graingert, please see my private message
<Faint> Hm, when I restart it says "NameVirtualHost *:80 has no virtual hosts"
<Faint> Does that mean anything?
<auronandace> og01: vi? don't you mean vim? why not use nano?
<og01> auronandace: no nano either!
<nrdb> Hi, I have a problem... I have a .desktop with a URL set to http://...  when I click on this it used to open firefox at that page... but now it open gedit with the page source... how do I fix this?
<DEAD|VGA> lol
<auronandace> og01: oh
<og01> This ubuntu upgrade has properly messed up my system
<DEAD|VGA> upgrade to debian
<og01> DEAD|VGA: probably should
<og01> DEAD|VGA: i need to recover this system first though
<HQRaja> Guys...I'm using a laptop with a numpad on the right that is supposed to serve as home/end/page-up/page-down too when numlock is off. Now on Windows, it worked fine but on Linux, it works when the shift key isn't pressed but when I need to do shift+home to select text, it registers the home key as the numpad key 7. Is there a way to fix this?
<og01> Can anyone tell me how i can findout what the problem is with booting?
<xrandr> og01: can you be more specific?
<HQRaja> It behaves the same with the other keys on the numpad when shift is pressed...its as if shift is toggling it between numbers and home/end/pgup/pgdn keys
<Faint> I think my website is fixed, it's been about a minute and 40 seconds and it's still up
<batlock> Well you all will be happy to know that my distro upgrade to 11.10 fixed the jockey bug
<og01> as no error is shown - I'm just thrown into the initramfs prompt
<og01> xrandr: ^
<batlock> AND i have composting
<batlock> AND cairo-dock is STILL broken
<og01> xrandr: I just updated my system to 11.10 and now it wont boot
<xrandr> fun
<Faint> Thank you all
<xrandr> og01: have you backed up all your personal files?
<HQRaja> batlock: Told you, updating to 11.10 will fix a lot of stuff. Though regarding cairo-dock, why don't you give Docky a try?
<og01> xrandr: I get past the crypt key page
<og01> xrandr: the raid array contains most my useufll stuff and should be recoverable - but no essentaily I want to get to my data
<batlock> so has anyone ever had this problem?     I run cairo-dock -o and it appears in the upper left corner of the screen, even though the config has it set to show up on the bottom edge, I hover over the bottom edge and it appears, up in the top left
<og01> it should be fairly recoverable
<xrandr> og01: how did you upgrade? And have you tried a clean install?
<og01> xrandr: I upgraded via the update manager
<xrandr> ok
<dkarampin> has graingert left ? :S
<xrandr> og01: well, you could always do a clean install.
<batlock> this is after purging the install, reinstalling, uninstalling, force installing, uninstalling, compiling, uninstalling, etc
<og01> xrandr: I want to try to recover data before doint a clean install
<batlock> i've deleted files, i've removed all cairo-dock data
<batlock> but it still starts with this one error
<og01> There is source code - configuration files and tv recordings on the drive
<xrandr> og01: well, in your raid, did you create a separate partition for /home ?
<jragon> Hi
<og01> xrandr: the raid array isnt part of the main filesystem
<jragon> Is there a way to block certain applications to the web? Such as spotify?
<xrandr> o ok
<batlock> anyone a cairo-dock guru?
<og01> xrandr: 1 have 1 drive for boot/root and 4 drives that are mounted seperatly and non-critical for boot
<xrandr> batlock: what's your question. I used cairo-dock
<batlock> so has anyone ever had this problem?     I run cairo-dock -o and it appears in the upper left corner of the screen, even though the config has it set to show up on the bottom edge, I hover over the bottom edge and it appears, up in the top left
<mactrent> jragon, Yes, there is.  I'd recommend Gufw to do it for you.
<og01> xrandr: the boot drive is crypted
<xrandr> og01: oy! Im not sure i can help you there
<batlock> no matter how i set the config for it,   cairo-dock still shows up in the upper left corner of the screen
<og01> xrandr: it claims to successfully decrypt the drive after a successfull key enty
<dkarampin> graingert: 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] [10de:01df] (rev a1)
<xrandr> hmmm. i've never used the encrypted drive settings. So im not sure how much help I can be to you
<og01> fair enough
<og01> i've just found the decrypted partition in /dev/dm-1
<dkarampin> graingert: shall I activate the nvidia_173 ?
<og01> and i can see the root filesystem
<mactrent> jragon, On closer inspection, Gufw doesn't have a preconfigured rule for Spotify, as for Transmission, etc.
<jragon> Hmm
<jragon> Would there be a way to 'create' a rule for spotify?
<og01> has anybody here got any experience with grub/ubuntu/dmcrypt?
<graingert> dkarampin: no hang on
<mactrent> jragon, I'm not sure.  I'll have to poke around.
<jragon> How kind of you MachHare
<jragon> gosh damn it
<jragon> mactrent**
<graingert> dkarampin: hmm your card should work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<graingert> what version of ubuntu/
<dkarampin> latest, 11.10
<batlock> also i'm really digging gnome3
<nrdb> Hi, I have a problem... I have a .desktop of "Type=Link" with a "URL=http://..."  when I click on this it used to open firefox at that page... but now it open gedit with the page source... how do I fix this?
<Myrtti> batlock: good to hear you're liking it
<batlock> now if i can only get cairo-dock sorted out
<dkarampin> graingert: any idea ?
<batlock> i got a screencap of the issue i'm having with cairo-dock
<batlock> http://imgur.com/ceUyl
<mactrent> jragon, Not surprisingly, Gufw is a front-end for UFW - looking at manual pages now.
<xrandr> how do i set the photo for my user account??
<deej1976> xrandr: Settings -> User Accounts
<xrandr> deej1976: yeah, went there. no option to do it
<benbloom_> is 10G enough space for a / partition (running kubuntu on laptop)
<deej1976> xrandr: Unlock then click the Icon next to your name on the Right panel
<xrandr> deej1976: did that too. It's currently unlocked
<auronandace> benbloom: should be yes
<deej1976> xrandr: If you hoover over it, you'll see the little drop down arrow appear
<xrandr> deej1976: ah, found the issue
<benbloom_> k thanks auronandace
<xrandr> deej1976: thanks :L)
<deej1976> xrandr: Sorted?
<MonkeyDust> xrandr  share it with us, for future reference
<xrandr> deej1976: yeah, had to hover over the picture container as u said. I just figured it out before you pressed enter to send your reply :)
<deej1976> xrandr: Cool
<og01> xrandr: heh strangly just typing 'exit' and I boot
<xrandr> og01: nice :P
<og01> xrandr: yes - something is wrong though
<b0ot> I have webcam-server installed but I'm not able to view my camera over the network. I can view it from localhost:8888 but not from the website any ideas what is wrong?
<xrandr> b0ot: firewall exception?
<nrdb> Hi, I have a problem... I have a .desktop of "Type=Link" with a "URL=http://..."  when I click on this it used to open firefox at that page... but now it open gedit with the page source... how do I fix this?
<og01> xrandr: this system has been updated through many versions i think this is the 4th type i've 'upgraded'
<geoffmcc> b0ot: if not firewall possibly port forwarding on the router needs setup
<auronandace> og01: i usually fresh install each release (a lot less can go wrong)
<b0ot> geoffmcc, the weird thing is I can't even view it on the computer hosting the server
<deej1976> b0ot: Can you run nmap against your webcam-server and see if the port is open,closed or filtered
<og01> auronandace: for my desktop thats fine - for this mediacenter its a whole lot more work
<geoffmcc> b0ot: ok, then it not forwarding then
<sskalnik> was the uptrack portion of ksplice ever open-sourced at some point in the past?
<b0ot> I get missing plug-in when I switch to chrome
<sskalnik> I googled around but did not find anything
<geoffmcc> b0ot: try to access it threw mplayer maybe or even vlc if you use
<bastidrazor> batlock: what is the issue? its location?
<geoffmcc> b0ot: or go looking for a compatable plugin to access it threw browser
<auronandace> through
<geoffmcc> yea i know, when type fast i make stupid errors
<batlock> bastidrazor, yes
<batlock> bastidrazor, it's set to be on the bottom edge
<batlock> no matter what i pick it's always in the wrong place
<batlock> i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling using --purge, i've tried installing from the cairo dock repo, i've tried compiling from scratch,     all of these attempts have included deleting ~/.config/cairo-dock
<benbloom> when partitioning for a new install is it better to put the swap first in the partition table or the / first. also, does it cause any performance lag to have both swap and / on the same logical partition?
<udonthavetoknow> w
<auronandace> benbloom: you mean use a swapfile instead of a swap partition?
<benbloom> no auronandace I mean to make a logical partition containing both swap and / within
<auronandace> benbloom: you can't really do that, swap is a different filesystem
<bastidrazor> batlock: alt + left click and drag it
<bastidrazor> batlock: there is also a #cairo-dock channel that will be able to give all the answers
<benbloom> sorry. i meant extended not logica
<batlock> yea i'm in there
<batlock> alt+left click does nothing
<HQRaja> A different logical partition in the same extended partition, you meant?
<auronandace> benbloom: oh, yeah you can have an extended partition with a logical swap and /
<benbloom> yes HQRaja
<benbloom> but does it effect performance?
<auronandace> benbloom: not that i'm aware of
<benbloom> also, does physical location of partitions on the disk effect performance?
<auronandace> benbloom: no
<benbloom> k. thx
<auronandace> benbloom: no worries :)
<kiko__> hola
<kiko__> #melilla
<kiko__> algun español
<auronandace> !es | kiko__
<ubottu> kiko__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ramrebol_> my google-talkplugin stopped working. I do not see the camera symbol (only the green circle next to my name). Somebody can help me?  (it is installed)
<kiko__> hola
<ramrebol_> hola kiko__ . No soy espanol, pero te puede servir el canal #ubuntu-es
<szal> *pueden
<pala> hello
<wad> In Ubuntu 11.10, the "home folder" app lets me navigate my filesystem. It shows me icons of files. But sometimes the icon isn't enough, I need the list view of that directory, so that I can, say, find the file I want to by date. Is there a way to show a list view?
<pala> q
<deej1976> wad: try crtl
<deej1976> wad: try crtl+2
 * wad tries
<wad> ctrl+2 works! Thanks!
<deej1976> wad: ctrl+1 for normal icons, crtl+3 for small list
<firewalker22> hello good folks......wannna be linux power user needs help with setting up network file sharing on ubuntu 11.10 PST if u can helps me
<firewalker22> I r having diffultziez
<wad> deej1976, yeah, I tried all of those. Very nice. Seems like there would have been some sort of GUI control to also do this.
<wad> firewalker22, install samba
<ferg> can I get plugins to display video/audio in web-browsers (firefox, rekonq, opera) to work in kubuntu? I have noticed no standard plugins are enabled. the vlc-plugin just is not very convenient...
<wad> works great.
<firewalker22> my problem is when I  clicks on the sharing option tab that the guest access section is grayed out/
<deej1976> wad: used to be a small drop down option on the toolbar, not there now.
<firewalker22> I tried to install samba, and while the shares could be seen, it ask for a username and password instead of allowing simple guest access
<wad> firewalker22, you need to edit the config file, and turn that off.
<firewalker22> I Configured samba with                           guest account = nobody
<firewalker22> security = share
<MrCleanWithHair> firewalker22, have you tried a samba related channel?
<pala> hello
<qmanjr5> Does Banshee support adding apps to an iPod?
<firewalker22> no, I havent, but I thought that this might be more of a ubuntu issue, it seems 11.10 has a new framework for filesharing, because even with samba uninstalled I can share a folder and make it visible on the network
<MrCleanWithHair> try #samba
<wad> firewalker22, I'd head over to #samba and ask them. Samba is what you want. :)
<firewalker22> but the guest access part is where I am having problems
<firewalker22> k, I will give it a try
<tabunet> Good evening!
<ferg> can someone help me with pointers to enabling video/audio plugins in kubuntu for a virtual drink?
<tabunet> Sorry for my little english, I'm from Spain!
<tabunet> Yesterday I bought Samsung Galaxy Nexus. the problem is that i need activate MTP protocol on Ubuntu 11.10
<qmanjr5> Does Banshee support adding apps to an iPod?
<tabunet> Beacause the problem with android devices without SDCard manage MTP
<berlinerguy> how do I edit the package manager configuration so that non-admin users can install applications/etc?
<tabunet> In Synaptic i have got this pakages installed http://i.imgur.com/AnZcy.png
<tabunet> I need to connect my Samsung Galaxy Nexus via MTP like another USB Massive Storage
<pala> hello
<firewalker22> hello, I am trying to setup a very simple network share on ubuntu, 11.10, using samba, but it is being very difficult. While I can see my network shares, it prompts me for username and password instead of allowing simple guest access.....any advice would be much appreciated
<pala> look for install script for icinga 1.5.1
<MonkeyDust> !info icinga
<roothorick> is it possible to go from natty straight to precise?
<ubottu> icinga (source: icinga): monitoring and host and network monitoring system - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<deej1976> !samba | firewalker22
<ubottu> firewalker22: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kobro> hi
<shaullx> i'm having problems with apache/php5, i couldn't access any php files even though it's all installed, so i uninstalled everything
<shaullx> but it seems apache is still running
<shaullx> and i can still access html files
<shaullx> wasn't apt-get remove apache2 enough? x.x
<kobro> can someone help me i lost toons of importat data -.-
<agentgasmask> Hi all. How can I tell what version of grub is installed (i.e. grub or grub2)?
<deej1976> shaullx: sudo service apache2 stop
<graingert> kobro: what did you do?
<shaullx> i still can't access php files though
<shaullx> when i navigate to a php file
<shaullx> it downloads it
<shaullx> o.o
<kobro> see i copy the data to my 1 tb usb 3.0 hard drive and forgot to hang the devic out (Laufwerk sicher aushängen in deutsch) and now all my copyt data are away
<qmanjr5> Does Banshee support adding apps to an iPod?
<grkblood> how do I get ubuntu to recognize my hp probook webcam?
<graingert> kobro: I see, well re do the copy
<grkblood> i have cheese opened and virtually everything is blacked out
<kobro> the source of the copy is also away
<kobro> i realy dont know why
<why> Yes?
<graingert> kobro: I see, you'll probably have to pay a data recovery firm
<graingert> kobro: http://www.krollontrack.com/data-recovery/germany/
<Behi> hi all
<ferg> what is the best multimedia browser plugin for kubuntu?
<Behi> I am trying to connect to SQL Server from ubuntu
<graingert> kobro: please tag me if you are replying to me
<Behi> I have installed freetds, odbc, etc. but when I try to connect to the server, I get this error message: Bu*: command not found
<Behi> any ideas what's wrong?
<graingert> Behi: Bu* is not mysql
<kobro> graingert: i think i dont have the money to give my hard drine to a service
<Behi> graingert I want to connect to SQL Server
<graingert> oooh SQL
<graingert> hmm,
<graingert> Bu* is not the correct command to run
<erebel55> hi, I"m having trouble installing ubuntu over a copy of windows 7 on my laptop. I downloaded the .iso and burt to disk, but my laptop is sitting at the ubuntu loading screen for a very long time, the circles are filling orange and then going white..so it appears that it isn't frozen
<grkblood> how do i get my integrated laptop webcam to work with ubuntu? all options in cheese are inactive which im presuming means its not registering a webcam
<kobro> graingert: thats a lot of pics of me and my friends
<graingert> erebel55: press up on the  directional pad
<deep> hi
<graingert> kobro: there are tools to discover images
<deep> i m not really getting is this exactly!
<kobro> graingert: i used photo rec
<erebel55> graingert: ok, I did so...now I only see a black screen
<graingert> kobro: ah did it not work
<graingert> kobro: in that case, professionals are probably your best bet
<graingert> erebel55: odd, when you checked the disk for errors, were there any?
<Behi> graingert I am not even running Bu*
<graingert> erebel55: otherwise try the alterantive installer
<graingert> Behi: what do you run
<kobro> graingert: no it doesnt work for my sd card and it takes houres to run this tool on 1 tb but i am trying atm
<erebel55> graingert: I didn't check the disk for errors...and what is the alternative installer?
<Behi> graingert tsql -S MyServerIP -p port -U user -P pass
<graingert> erebel55: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<erebel55> graingert: thank you
<graingert> Behi: sounds like a bug in tsql
<graingert> kobro: make sure you're not writing to the drive
<graingert> kobro: I'd recommend calling the pro's
<erebel55> I'm really just trying to install a clean version of windows 7...but when I tried the windows install it also stopped at the beginning, so I was just trying to install ubuntu, and then overwrite ubuntu with windows 7
<kobro> graingert: i would call them but i have no money
<abtexas130> Hi all
<conntrack> little bugger
<graingert> kobro: ask for a quote, your friends might want to chip in
<RDMonkey> sorry to interrupt but i would like to install Ubuntu along side my Windows 7 Lenovo laptop, but im not sure how
<ArveT> erebel55: tried wubi?
<graingert> !language | conntrack
<ubottu> conntrack: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kobro> graingert: a part of the data was on a sd card but the card was used again
<graingert> ouch
<graingert> kobro: if that happened it's probably gone, you can recover from an HDD, SSD is almost impossible
<ArveT> RDMonkey try wubi
<erebel55> ArveT: well the reason I want to do a clean install of windows 7, is that my current one will not boot, it is very virused
<RDMonkey> Excuse me?
<graingert> RDMonkey: have you got the CD burnt?
<ArveT> I did the same thing have a lenovo and the work great together
<RDMonkey> I'm using a USB
<graingert> RDMonkey: have you got the LIVE usb running?
<klemax> Hello.
<klemax> How to find out which device has my USB modem? I mean like /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/usb/SH1 etc..
<RDMonkey> yes
<ArveT> RDMonkey do u have windows already running?
<RDMonkey> im using Ubuntu now
<grkblood> how do i get my integrated laptop webcam to work with ubuntu? all options in cheese are inactive which im presuming means its not registering a webcam
<graingert> RDMonkey: double click the install icon
<graingert> and you should get a "side by side" option
<graingert> in the installer
<RDMonkey> i don't
<erebel55> any ideas on my prob?
<graingert> make sure to backup your windows, RDMonkey
<graingert> RDMonkey: well it will take a few steps
<ArveT> erebel55 sorry misunderstood, my situation was that I have win7 running and installed ubuntu through wubi
<RDMonkey> no i mean
<RDMonkey> I tried installing already, and i got an error when it was resizing the partition,
<graingert> RDMonkey: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1312973605.png
<graingert> RDMonkey: oh I see, what was the error?
<RDMonkey> and i went back and it revoked the option to install side by side
<graingert> RDMonkey: try resizing the partition in Windows
<[IFOC]75> actually, RD... wasn't it the other way around?
<RDMonkey> I'm not sure how
<[IFOC]75> you had an error in alongside
<RDMonkey> Yes
<graingert> RDMonkey: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<RDMonkey> I use windows 7 but k :P
<graingert> RDMonkey: then you can install to the free space
<graingert> "Resize a Partition for Free in Windows 7 or Vista"
<graingert> "install to largest free space"
<graingert> I think
<MSK> how to contribute an application to ubuntu?
<mediat0r> hi. I have a SysV init script. Is the approriate place for that script /etc/init.d/?
<frogonwheels> mediat0r: yep.
<illio> The internal webcam in my laptop is apparently unavailable as a resource on startup.. is there some way to check which software is blocking it and release their lock on the resource?
<mediat0r> thanks frogonwheels
<escott> illio, do you have a way to make the webcam work?
<frogonwheels> mediat0r: you'll then need to get it activated for a run-level. I forget how that's done in ubuntu
<matin> hello
<matin> hi Flannel
<illio> escott, normally it would work fine in any normal tool like cheese. However it suddenly stopped working today, so I'm guessing it's something I've installed.
<illio> escott, I found out it was busy using guvcview
<frogonwheels> mediat0r: update-rc.d  looks promising - probably parses something in the init script
<escott> illio, so when you run guvcview it tells you "device or resource busy"?
<escott> illio, you can run lsof on the device file
<illio> escott, it tells me Resource temporarily unavailable
<mediat0r> frogonwheels: yeah that's exactly the command I thought. update-rc.d <script name> defaults or something like that
<illio> escott, yeah - no output from lsof
<frogonwheels> mediat0r: better off putting it in the script itself..  man insserv   looks like the place for the format
<mediat0r> frogonwheels: thanks.
<escott> illio, its unlikely something has the device open, but it might have been put in a weird power state that it cant get out of. have you done a cold reboot?
<Guest91278> teste
<illio> escott, as in shut down and start again? Then no, just a normal reboot.. Maybe I should try that
<escott> illio, i would give it a try
<illio> escott, okay I'll try.. thanks
<ApogeU> teste
<thornhillstaff> how do I block facebook on any given computer?
<stepnjump> what is a good iso packer on ubuntu?
<Steak> hey, I'm trying to install memtest86 to a USB key, and in the instructions, it says "use the base device the device is assigned to"
<Steak> I put a USB stick in, that says "OCZ Diesel", which is obviously not the base device, how can I determine the base?
<escott> thornhillstaff, what is your goal in blocking? you dont like facebook and dont want your traffic to go to them, or you are trying to stop someone else?
<thornhillstaff> escott: I want to prevent anyone using this computer from going to facebook.
<rhelmer> thornhillstaff: could make an entry in /etc/hosts for facebook.com pointing to the local IP (or whatever IP you want)
<escott> thornhillstaff, thats substantially harder. you would have to use some kind of ip filtering, but facebook has a *lot* of ips. the /etc/hosts wont prevent someone from typing the ip address into the url bar
<rhelmer> true
<frogonwheels> thornhillstaff: that kind of thing can be done with a transparent web proxy
<thornhillstaff> iptables?
<matin> hey
<toddnine> Any ideas why google chrome doesn't appear in the list of browsers to make my default browser?
<matin> can someone help me with an ftp problem?
<toddnine> matin: I can try, what's up/
<escott> thornhillstaff, you could do it with iptables. the more important thing is how much effort you want to put into this vs how much effort you expect your adversary to put into circumventing
<matin> toddnine, i had my FTP server working
<matin> for the past few days
<matin> but last night, i set up svn
<digikwondo> wondo> hello. been using ubuntu for some time now and i love it! although today i encounted a strange issue. i dont get any sound from my built in line out (its a "studio" laptop)  i booted from a ubuntu live cd and then i get sound. im clueless ;)
<matin> so I'm not sure if that affected it, however now whenever i try to upload something, i get an error in FileZilla, 553
<escott> thornhillstaff, the way big companies do this is to force all http, https traffic through a proxy, and then subscribe to a service that provides filter lists
<thornhillstaff> escott: will this script worK? how do I implement it? http://kdn2.info/2010/11/block-facebook-com-with-iptables/
<toddnine> matin: http://kb.globalscape.com/KnowledgebaseArticle10142.aspx
<frogonwheels> thornhillstaff: Assuming the ip ranges are correct, you just need to get that run from your firewall software
<toddnine> thornhillstaff: You might, but I doubt it'll get you much.  FB used geo-dns, and they're constantly adding/removing load balancer IP's.  You'd be in a game of cat and mouse
<escott> thornhillstaff, *if* that is a complete list of facebook ip addresses then i think that would work
<toddnine> as escott says, you really need a proxy that checks the target domain name
<frogonwheels> thornhillstaff: oh - this is would be done on the FIREWALL only.
<matin> alright thanks toddnine
<toddnine> no worries mate
<frogonwheels> thornhillstaff:  http://www.ex-parrot.com/pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<frogonwheels> thornhillstaff: the fun that can be had with squid  :)
<escott> digikwondo, probably an issue with pin output on intel hda sound. lsmod | grep hda if that outputs snd_hda_intel then you have intel hda sound
<roy57>  /whois roy57
<matin> hey toddnine
<matin> I'm having more trouble :P
<escott> digikwondo, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<toddnine> sure, what's up?
<matin> toddnine, ok so i uploaded once, and now i can't even delete anything
<matin> i think it's a permissions problem
<toddnine> martin:  Sounds like a permissions problem
<matin> but I'm new to linux and i have no idea what I'm doing :P
<escott> digikwondo, these things sometimes get cleared up over a period of time, but you can help it along by figuring out what the correct pin output for your device is and forwarding it to a developer
<toddnine> yeah, do you absolutely have to use ftp, or can you use something like ssh/scp/sftp?
<worstadmin> Can I have two hosts mount the same iscsi lun?
<worstadmin> And simultaneously use it as well? They dont seem to sync changes between each other
<toddnine> For my 2 cents, using sftp (which is ssh based) is much more secure, more robust, and a hell of a lot easier to use than ftp
<Mars11_> Okay, I have this flash drive that shows up as two separate drives when inserted. It's not one of Sandisk's U3 drives.
<Mars11_> I was wondering if anyone knew how to combine the two?
<escott> worstadmin, as long as they arent hitting the same part of the disk it should be ok, but you have to be careful that your virtual hosts arent trying to access the same partition directly
<skegeek> Can I get some advice for optimizing my system for performance as a VirtualBox Guest? I've given the system 512MB RAM, 64MB Video/Graphics memory. It is the latest version of Ubuntu with Gnome.
<digikwondo> escott: omg i cant belive it was so simple! , some time during today i managed to hit "m" in alsamixer. everything was just muted! i cant belive i switched my harddrive for this!
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<worstadmin> escott, So if I want more than one host to access the same logical volume - do I make a different lun pointing at the the same lv for them?
<Ahmuck> !libdvdcss
<escott> digikwondo, well thats good
<matin> toddnine, it's a home server
<matin> and i have no idea how to set up … anything :D
<matin> so i guess i'll just stick with ftp
<toddnine> matin: In that case I'd learn how to set up ssh
<matin> i have ssh set up
<toddnine> It's more secure, and that's what you'll want to use to transfer data anyway
<toddnine> ok, then in that case you can use sftp
<digikwondo> escott: thanks for the help! guys like you is the reason i switched from ms 3 years ago  :)
<matin> ah cool beans
<matin> toddnine, how do i do that
<toddnine> just get a client that supports sftp, and use the sftp protocol on port 22
<toddnine> use the same username and password for ssh, and you'll be done
<escott> worstadmin, thats a bit beyond me, but as long as its different partitions they arent sending conflicting writes that could mess up the filesystem
<matin> oh sweet
<Mars11_> Oh, and one of the drives is read-only.
<worstadmin> Hm, So I guess iscsi isn't really made for file sharing so to speak and instead just issuing out disk space
<worstadmin> That makes sense
<matin> ok
<matin> it says permission denied
<escott> worstadmin, im sorry i thought you were talking about virtualizing access to a raw disk on a vm. i dont know anything about isci
<worstadmin> oh :(
<escott> worstadmin, http://www.snsforums.com/index.php?showtopic=397
#ubuntu 2011-12-07
<stepnjump> Does anyone know if there is a way to mount a remote optical drive on my desktop? I have a small acer netbook and of course, it doesn't have a built in CD reader on it....
<escott> stepnjump, dd it to a disk image on another system, and then mount that image in a loopback
<Mars11_> Anyone?
<Miller> l me the channel for backtrack
<stepnjump> escott: oh wow.. that seems to be complex!
<escott> !backtrack | Miller
<ubottu> Miller: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<matin> hey toddnine
<matin> even when i used sftp
<stepnjump> ok I understand dd it escott but then after that?
<matin> still permission denied
<Miller> irc.freenode.net
<stepnjump> escott: it's a commercial CD so it has protections on it. I tried to shrink it to an iso but it failed
<escott> stepnjump, not really. dd if=/dev/dvd of $HOME/dvd.img
<escott> stepnjump, then copy that over and mount -o loop dvd.img /mountpoint
<escott> Mars11_, what was the question?
<stepnjump> ok escott so it will shrink it to dvd.img?
<stepnjump> oh gosh... you are a wizz escott ok I will try!
<escott> stepnjump, what do you mean shrink it? dvd.img would be a bit-for-bit copy of the dvd
<stepnjump> Oh that's awsome escott! I will try what you say. I will get back here in a few minutes to let you know how it turns out
<Mars11_> Okay, so I have this flash drive that shows up as two disks. I know it's not two partitions because one is sdc and the other is sdd. It's also not a U3 drive.
<stepnjump> thank you escott
<Steak> hey, I'm trying to install memtest86 to a USB key, and it says "use the base device the device is assigned to"  I put a USB stick in, that says "OCZ Diesel", which is obviously not the base device, how can I determine the base?
<Miller> not in the list of xchat something like irc.freenode.net
<DJAnonimo> hi, anyone knows why samba asks me for credentials on a open share ? before reinstalling ubuntu anything was fine
<frogonwheels> Mars11_: that happens a  bit - there's usually some kind of 'loader' on one of them - read-only
<Miller> im looking for the backtrack irc
<DJAnonimo> i would like to mount a share with fstab
<Mars11_> It's not a U3. But one drive is read-only.
<Steak> sorry for reposting my question, just didn't see any responses before
<why> DJAnonimo: it had your creditials saved
<frogonwheels> Mars11_: usually a windows exe of course :)
<escott> Steak, a lot of ways /proc/partitions, or look at the output of mount
<Mars11_> frogonwheels: No, it's a PDF.
<escott> Mars11_, it could be in the firmware for the device
<Miller> any one knowof the backtrack irc channel and how i can connect to it
<Mars11_> Is there any way to change it?
<escott> !backtrack > Miller
<ubottu> Miller, please see my private message
<escott> Mars11_, if it isn't a U3 the only way to change it would be to go in there with a knife
<Mars11_> :\
<Mars11_> Oh...
<DJAnonimo> why... nope the share is open and can be viewed without credentials on other PCs. no password needed
<frogonwheels> Mars11_: nfi - I guess there might be a custom way of doing it - but it's probably not with the drivers
<DJAnonimo> the other side is winXP
<frogonwheels> Mars11_: more likely it's fixed.
<matin> so is anyone good with ftp?
<matin> or could help me with some permission problems?
<why> matin: what permissions?
<frogonwheels> matin: bad question.   state your problem
<Steak> thanks escott, I found partitions, how do I use it?
<escott> Steak, you found the device /dev/sdX# that matches your usb device?
<Mars11_> escott: So is there any way?
<Steak> escott: I found the partitions file, wondering what to do with it
<Steak> gedit?
<escott> Mars11_, if its in hardware not really
<Mars11_> escott: Could there be a way to do it with software?
<matin> alright, so when i tried to upload my files to my server
<matin> I was originally getting 550 error
<escott> Steak, no just read it. you are trying to figure out what matches the usb device. alternately if the usb is mounted you can run `mount` and figure out what device is mounted on the mount point (where you would go to put files on the usb)
<matin> then someone told me to use sftp
<matin> so i did, and now I'm getting 553 error
<matin> actually
<matin> now I'm getting "permission denied
<matin> Error:	rm /home/fouad/public_html/js/init.js: permission denied
<stepnjump> sudo dd if=/media/'1st CD' of $HOME/dvd.img escott, are you sure it's 'of'? I get the error code dd: unrecognized operand `of'
<escott> Mars11_, a USB device can be whatever it wants, and tell the os whatever it wants, and it doesnt have to listen to anything the os tells it. so no guarantee you can do anything in software
<MadMike> can't login with gdm or lightdm (i just get thown back to the greeter), but works with xdm... any ideas?
<escott> stepnjump, of=$HOME/dvd.img  and you need to dd the raw device /dev not the mountpoint/media
<MadMike> using ubuntu 11.10
<stepnjump> oh ok escott. I'll try again
<Peyam> Hi
<stepnjump> ok escott, so I mount it in /dev?
<escott> Steak, the gui may be easier for you. its called disk utility
<Peyam> I tried to  set the monitor up with a Hdmi cable. from my stationary computer to the Tv
<Peyam> I cant see anything. I tried to install the drives. and it cant find anuthing in  additional drive
<Steak> escott: I got it... was trying to figure out how to read the file
<escott> stepnjump, no. so /dev/dvd *is* the raw contents of the dvd. if you sudo head /dev/dvd you will see the beginning lines of the dvds raw structure. that is what you want to copy with dd
<Steak> ok I found what I was looking for, it was /dev/sdb, thanks for the help
<matin> so any ideas? why and frogonwheels
<Mars11_> :\ Okay, thanks for your help. escott and frogonwheels.
<graingert> escott: don't use dd for copying optical disks
<stepnjump> ok escott but in /etc, dvd is nowhere to be found. Is it ok though to go straight with that command?
<Miller618> can someone plz help me.... i made a file in root  /root/dhcpd.conf but when i run sudo dhcpd3 -d -f -cf /root/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcpd/dhcpd.pid at0 i get .../root/dchpd.con permision denied y is this i have even chmod 777 the file no luck
<tsvenson> Hi guys. New to Ubuntu and have a weird problem. I installed it on a Dell D620 notebook and every time it turn of the screen, it also turn down the brightness setting. Meaning I have to manually restore it every time. I have turned off the Dim setting in the Screen settings, but to no help. Any ideas?
<chronossc> there is a way to let wifi auto-reconnect without ask me for password in ubuntu and xubuntu?
<escott> graingert, ok? i wasnt aware that was a potential problem
<graingert> escott: it depends what you are copying
<escott> graingert, i think stepnjump just wants an image file (this isnt like a dvd he wants to rip) although he hasnt been too specific
<graingert> braserio should do that
<graingert> brasero
<graingert> and there are other toold
<Miller618> can someone plz help me.... i made a file in root  /root/dhcpd.conf but when i run sudo dhcpd3 -d -f -cf /root/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcpd/dhcpd.pid at0 i get .../root/dchpd.con permision denied y is this i have even chmod 777 the file no luck
<stepnjump> escott, as long as I will be able to take this image and open it on my netbook, that's what I want to do cuz my netbook doesn't have an optical drive
<Miller618> Can't open /root/dhcpd.conf: Permission denied
<Miller618> y is this
<graingert> stepnjump: what is on the DVD?
<stepnjump> A software graingert
<qmanjr5> Does Banshee support adding apps to an iPod?
<stepnjump> A software I just bought graingert
<graingert> stepnjump: I see, use brasero
<Mars11_> qmanjr5: No.
<stepnjump> graingert: will that make me an .iso?
<graingert> stepnjump: I wasn't accusing you of anything
<Peyam> can anyone help me install graphic drives?
<graingert> stepnjump: most likely
<qmanjr5> Mars11_, how should I add them?
<iceroot> !ati | Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Mars11_> jmanjr5: On your iPod.
<stepnjump> No no.. lol just wanted to specify. It's a software that corrects the text in french. My gf likes it so much, she wants it on her netbook too
<stepnjump> and with the dd command graingert, it won't work?
<buttons> is there a way to figure out what processor a computer is on via command line, and the number of cores?
<escott> stepnjump, is this software going to be able to run in ubuntu?
<Miller618> can someone plz help me.... i made a file in root  /root/dhcpd.conf but when i run sudo dhcpd3 -d -f -cf /root/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcpd/dhcpd.pid at0 i get .../root/dchpd.con permision denied y is this i have even chmod 777 the file no luck
<graingert> stepnjump: it _might_ work
<iceroot> buttons: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Peyam> I have a integrated Graphic card with my CPU. Intel Core i5
<Miller618> Can't open /root/dhcpd.conf: Permission denied
<iceroot> buttons: every entry is one core
<Miller618> y is this
<graingert> escott: he probably wants to use linux to copy a disk to use on his netbook that uses windows
<escott> Miller618, who owns the file?
<stepnjump> escott and graingert, it's a software that installs in Windows, Mac and Linux from the manufacturer
<Miller618> i have chmod 777 the file even running root no luck
<escott> Miller618, but who owns it.
<iceroot> Miller618: .../root/dchpd.con   its called /root/dhcp.conf  check for a typo
<Mars11_> escott: Sorry about bringing this up again, but is there anything I could do to at least make one of the drives writeable?
<iceroot> Miller618: and never ever!!! use 777
<stepnjump> If there was a software I could map my remote computer's CD ROM drive graingert, it would be best but I don't know of any. I just found one that claims it does just that but in Windows...http://www.paragon-software.com/business/net-burner/
<escott> Miller618, some applications get particular and will refuse to open even with broad permissions like that (usually they have a different error message, but you never know)
<Miller618> corry my typo
<DJAnonimo> hi. anyone can help me with installing KDE on ubuntu 11.10....
<matin> can anyone help me with an ftp permissions problem?
<DJAnonimo> well i cant find it in Ubuntu software centre...
<KFP> Is it normal for Unity to hang for a few seconds every now and then?
<graingert> stepnjump: no, just use a USB dvd drive
<escott> matin, you need to be much much more specific about what is happening
<iceroot> KFP: what do you think?
<Miller618> this is my error............sudo dhcpd3 -d -f -cf /root/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcpd/dhcpd.pid at0
<Miller618> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server V3.1.3
<Miller618> Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.
<Miller618> All rights reserved.
<Miller618> For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/
<FloodBot1> Miller618: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gdhull08> flooder
<stepnjump> graingert: I know but then I would have to buy one more thing... Trying to cut down my expanses right now
<KFP> iceroot: ...That probably that is not supposed to happen. :)
<gdhull08> What ubuntu do yall have
<iceroot> KFP: correct :)
<Miller618> iv tryed before chmod iv tried with i created the file it just wont run
<gdhull08> i should say what linux based operating system
<gdhull08> Runnin on xubuntu
<Miller618> bt5
<KFP> iceroot: ...But every now and then it stops reacting to mouse clicks (usually when I want to minimize/maximize/switch windows), then after a few secs it *wakes up* and does something.
<iceroot> Miller618: are you sure dhcpd is running as root? and not as a special user?
<gdhull08> Linux:
<Miller618> im logged in as root when im doing my stuff
<iceroot> Miller618: some apps wont start when you start it as root, if it is working if you dont define a specific conf-file?
<iceroot> Miller618: dont use a root-shell use sudo
<matin> escort, when i tried uploading before, i used to get 550 errors in FileZilla, so then someone suggested I use sftp. now that i used it, i got Error:rm /home/fouad/public_html/js/init.js: permission denied
<matin> and one of those for each upload
<Peyam> How can I install my grahic drives. I have a Intelcore i5 and integrated  graphic card. please help me
<Miller618> iv tried both nothing
<Miller618> im making a soft ap but this is the only part that wont work for me
<KFP> iceroot: Shouldn't be a performance issue, since my hardware is fairly up-to-date.
<escott> !backtrack | Miller618
<ubottu> Miller618: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<yeepee> hi
<stepnjump> escott: it's dd'ing right now...
<stepnjump> What is the command to take it from dvd.img back to independant files escott please?
<Kimble> Hey. i've got a mac configured to send all http and https through a privoxy server (ub 11.10).  This works fine. However, I've now configured the same server machine to serve caching dns with bind9, which causes privoxy to be unable to resolve addresses. How to fix?
<yeepee> can somebody help me with my ubuntu 11.10 and my creative xtreme audio ?
<stepnjump> David, escott  are you still here?
<bj_penn> hi, i exported an nfs share on a ubuntu 11, zfs filesystem, and im trying to mount it on a centos 5.2 and fedora core 6 and it says "permission denied". I am able to do it on centos 5.5. anyone know how i can fix this? which logs would give me more information about this?
<mikeyfbi> i have btnx mapping two of my mouse buttons to change tabs in chrome ... but those are my default 'back' and 'forward' buttons ... how do i disable back/forward in chrome/firefox for these buttons
<mikeyfbi> google couldn't help me :(
<Peyam> can anyone help me
<cafejunkie> /cycle changing host
<mikeyfbi> i have btnx mapping two of my mouse buttons to change tabs in chrome ... but those are my default 'back' and 'forward' buttons ... how do i disable back/forward in chrome/firefox for these buttons
<share> hello
<bj_penn> hi, i exported an nfs share on a ubuntu 11, zfs filesystem, and im trying to mount it on a centos 5.2 and fedora core 6 and it says "permission denied". I am able to do it on centos 5.5. anyone know how i can fix this? which logs would give me more information about this?
<melow01> dmesg | tail: "no IPv6 routers present" - anyone know how to disable ipv6 in Ubuntu 10.04?
<``PeeR> I need help
<BarkingFish> !detai.s]]
<BarkingFish> !details | ``PeeR
<ubottu> ``PeeR: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jtokarchuk> melow01, add this to /etc/sysctl.conf
<jtokarchuk> melow01, pm
<melow01> jtokarchuk, ok, will do
<``PeeR> I have a problem with my mousewheel AND my numpad. I'm running Ubuntu version. My numpad simply just doesn't work (it's like it was disable... arrows working but not numbers...)... And about my mousewheel, it is making firefox going back... I'm about to re-install windows xp! lol
<``PeeR> lol
<``PeeR> sorry I didn't say the version
<``PeeR> it's Ubuntu 11.10
<gogeta> pressnumlock
<``PeeR> gogeta, thx, already tried ;)
<gogeta> as for the mouse i dunno
<MonkeyDust> ``PeeR  gpointing-device-settings - configuration tool for pointing devices
<``PeeR> if I come here it's because I found a lot of things on forums... nothings helped me
<OerHeks> you could change the numpad behaviour in the keyboard section
<``PeeR> monkey, I'm afraid I'll need a step-by-step ...
<BarkingFish> ``PeeR: Do you have any buttons or switches which you can use to enable or disable the pad from the front of the laptop?
<``PeeR> BarkingFish, it's not a laptop
<MonkeyDust> ``PeeR  sudo apt-get install gpointing-device-settings
<BarkingFish> sorry, i misread
<``PeeR> MonkeyDust, thx
<BarkingFish> I saw number pad and automatically read "mousepad" even though it wasn't there :)
<OerHeks> in keyboard - tab mouse , disable mouse movement with numpad
<``PeeR> OerHeks, no numpad behavior option in the keyboard section...
<BarkingFish> apologies. I'm tired
<``PeeR> BarkingFish, no need to apologies my friend ;)
<Kimble> My Mac points all HTTP/HTTPS to a privoxy server on my LAN.  This worked fine until I set up a caching DNS, and pointed my router to it, now privoxy can't resolve.  Turning off the proxy settings on the mac causes it to resolve thru the caching dns server just fine. Any ideas how to get it working with privoxy?
<jtokarchuk> Kimble, macos or ubuntu? I assume ubuntu if you are here o.o
<Jim449991> hello
<Kimble> Sorry, yes, the server running bind9 and privoxy is ub 11.10.
<Jim449991> if i did an update and remove packages and the same time but it failed and i forced reboot
<Jim449991> is there a command line that i have to type to check if something is broken ?
<Kimble> Basically i can get the mac to send through privoxy, or use the caching dns, but not both together.
<jtokarchuk> what's your privoxy set to DNS with? (I have never used the program, but am a network admin)
<``PeeR> MonkeyDust, one I got the program, what do I do ?
<froek> Jim449991: apt-get check
<Jim449991> how to remove the downloaded files
<Jim449991> which are not installed ?
<Kimble> I've no idea. When i set it up, I didn't have to modify any DNS settings - it just worked.  I've tried searching Privoxy's documentation, but can't find anything about assigning a DNS address in Privoxy.
<Jim449991> apt-get clean ?
<froek> Jim449991: apt-get check
<Hilikus> how can i configure pulse to use a remote server by default but fallback to the local one if there's any problem? is this even possible?
<mbeierl> First question: how do I set focus-follows-mouse on oneric using the new "ubuntu" desktop?
<``PeeR> monkey, i run it and then I must reboot?
<mbeierl> Second question: I have enabled compiz to get the desktop cube back, but when I rotate the cube, the rotation is nice and smooth, but the entire desktop, once the new face lands, flashes.  I also cannot move window to next cube face with shift-alt-ctl arrow anymore.  It looks like it is moving, but then when the flash occurs, the window disappears back to the original face.  Anyone know a fix for this?
<``PeeR> mbeierl, I have no fix but a question for you...
<``PeeR> mbeierl, can I get a cube with ubuntu ?
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: go ahead...
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: the answer is ... it depends.  On your hardware and Ubuntu version
<SkipMFreek> Hi, i was wondering if someone here could help. I'm trying to install ubuntu on a parallel primary partition using wubi. However upon reboot im greated with a error saying sda cannot be found
<``PeeR> hum... not a real good hardware... Somethign like a Pentium 4 HT... 720 Mo RAM... Ubuntu 11.10
<SkipMFreek> does anyone have any experience with Wubi ?
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: it has more to do with the video card than the chip itself.  the desktop cube relies on video hardware acceleration, so that's where the real issue is.
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: i /think/ you can buy a reasonable nVidia based card that should go into a P4 mobo (PCI), and the price that I'd be able to quote from Canada would run about $60 CAD.
<zykotick9> SkipMFreek, well for one thing, Wubi does not use a partition, it uses a file inside windows.
<SkipMFreek> zykotick9:  doesn't sound right but ok
<``PeeR> mbeierl, really helpfull, thx !
<styelz> mew
<SkipMFreek> zykotick9:  any ideas of what could be causing the acpi conflict
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: you are welcome, for the little that I could provide :)
<SkipMFreek> I tried changing ATA to AHCI
<``PeeR> mbeierl, last thing... once I got my materiel ready... How do I get the CUBE hehehe
<mbeierl> anyone on how to set focus-follows-mouse on oneric?  Is it not possible?  The google-fu is not with me tonight and I cannot find any references other than to PPAs, which seems really odd to me
<r3c4ll> hola todos, tengo un amigo con un servidor proxy viejito con ubuntu intrepid (8.10), que repositorios puedo usar para bajar algunos paquetes que quiero instalar...? algun repo de ubuntu tiene paquetes de intrepid?
<SkipMFreek> zykotick9:  any thoughts at all would be helpful
<r3c4ll> si no es asi... que opciones tengo?
<zykotick9> SkipMFreek, trust me - you don't want to hear my opinion.  Best of luck though.
<zykotick9> !es | r3c4ll
<ubottu> r3c4ll: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: I hate to say, it depends, but... on 11.10, all I needed to do was to install "ccsm" the Compiz Config Settings Manager and compiz package, then configure it to take over Unity with by enabling the "Unity Plugin" in ccsm
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-11.10-oneiric-ocelot
<``PeeR> mbeierl, oh ok... I'll copy/paste it and study a bit ;) thx
<bobweaver> what does the unity under ccsm even do ?
<bobweaver> besides get in the way ?
<``PeeR> the synonym of Ubuntu : Itdepends
<``PeeR> hehe
<mbeierl> bobweaver: compiz gives nice wigglies to the unity bars :)
<pp7> bobweaver: ccsm is simply the config manager
<``PeeR> i'm now wondering If I would not rader install another linux ...
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: why?  the "it depends" happens no matter what distro, or OS for that matter.
<``PeeR> mbeierl, yeah you're right, I'm juste tired of searchin tonight ;)
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: if you ask me how to connect to a wifi using Mac OS, the answer depends on if you're using an iPad, iPhone or Macbook
<melow01> Ubuntu Live CD: How can I watch the commands running as the live cd is booting? (Instead of watching the ubuntu splash screen)
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: what more are you searching for?
<bobweaver> melow01:  press up
<``PeeR> mbeierl, about how to fix the two tiny bugs I got...
<melow01> bobweaver, up-arrow?
<bobweaver> yes
<``PeeR> mbeierl, interested to help me ?
<Jim449991> if i add my self to sudoers. what do i do to get permission as a sudoer?
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: I can try... :)
<pp7> Jim449991: sudo <command>
<``PeeR> Jim449991, not sure If I understand but i think you just write sudo and your command...
<melow01> bobweaver, thanks
<mbeierl> Jim449991: you now are allowed to use the "sudo" command to run programs as root
<mbeierl> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Jim449991> ooo ok i understand now
<bobweaver> np melow01 the right arrow and left all  do things
<pp7> what IRC client is everyone using here?
<bobweaver> quessel  pp7
<cafejunkie> pp7: irssi
<``PeeR> ok mbeierl... first... The easy one!  ... My numpad doesn't work. It seems to be disabled but it isn't...
<vg_> hi!! i need help
<``PeeR> pp7 ... mIrc
<melow01> bobweaver, what functions do the other arrow buttons have during boot?
<pp7> hmm
 * ``PeeR put is head in a paper bag
<bobweaver> vg_:  what is up ?
<bobweaver> melow01:  to switch back and forth
<bobweaver> plymouth
<vg_> bobweaver: hi, i need some help a moment
<pp7> is quessel better than X-Chat?
<``PeeR> !details vg_
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: did the Ubuntu install go through keyboard selection for you?
<bobweaver> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pp7> bobweaver: i know I just wanted to here opinions :P
<vg_> im just reinstall mu ubuntu 11.10 and i want install it gnome-shell for tunning themes
<pp7> hear*
<vg_> can u help me step by step ?
<bobweaver> I like quessel because I am use to it I also like bitchX
<``PeeR> mbeierl, I don't know... I don't see a lot of options in the keyboard configuration...
<vg_> im just reinstall just moment
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: dropping off the network for a minute.  I'll be right back
<``PeeR> mbeierl, I'll wait :)
<pp7> for me, things have to "look good" so I use X-chat
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: I'm back.  gimme a second
<bobweaver> vg_:  what gnome do you want ?
<vg_> bobweaver: gnome-shell
<vg_> for tuning themes install
<vg_> i dont want unity
 * cafejunkie rocks unity :D
<pp7> how do u change the color of the top panel in 11.10?
<cafejunkie> pp7: it follows the color of your gtk theme
<A|i3N> any good free cloud storage/virtual drives available out there that work with ubuntu? Or any way to make a drive letter outta an FTP server on your own domain?
<``PeeR> pp7, a tip, do not use mIrc with vine :P lol
<cafejunkie> pp7: so edit the .css files of your current theme to change the colors
<pp7> cafejunkie: but isnt there a specific way to set just the panel color?  I use elementary theme
<cafejunkie> pp7: either in ~/.themes/nameoftheme/*.css or /usr/share/themes/yourtheme/*.css
<bobweaver> !nounity   >> vg_
<cafejunkie> pp7: no
<pp7> cafejunkie: damn
<bobweaver> arggh
<cafejunkie> pp7: you can change the opacity with ccsm, but not color (yet) sadly
<vg_> bobweaver: no. i want to install gnome-shell , witht gnome-tweak-tool for tuning themes and style
<tsvenson> Could someone explain to me why Ubunty sets the ip number for the hostname to 127.0.1.1 and not 127.0.0.1 and what implications that has?
<zykotick9> bobweaver, does ubottu really support appending? ;)
<pp7> cafejunkie: I would love to change the panel opacity but I end u with this annoying glitch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPqpxXldLlA
<bobweaver> !thanks >> zykotick9
<why> tsvenson: absolutely nothing
<bobweaver> zykotick9:  did it work ?
<zykotick9> bobweaver, about as much as i'd expect ;)
<bobweaver> !thanks >> bobweaver
<bobweaver> !gnome >> bobweaver
<tsvenson> why: Oki, so its nothing to worry about? Seems to confuse apache2 though as it says "Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<|Long|> hi guys what is the cmd to get access to cd room drive fro ssh?
<pp7> cafejunkie: know of anyway around that bug? (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPqpxXldLlA)
<bobweaver> zykotick9:  I think that the factoids are off or something because it tells me that It knows nothing about gnome
<frogonwheels> tsvenson:  http://www.leonardoborda.com/blog/127-0-1-1-ubuntu-debian/   ??
<cafejunkie> pp7: that sucks. I don't get that glitch, but I do notice that the panel loses it's opacity if I use the desktop switcher
<cafejunkie> pp7: no
<pp7> damn
<cafejunkie> pp7: it doesn't affect me, if anything it seems to be a driver bug. What gpu?
<zykotick9> !gnome > bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver, please see my private message
 * cafejunkie is just using an integrated intel chipset
<tsvenson> frogonwheels: Thanks
<vg_> bobweaver: can u help me please?
<bobweaver> sweet zykotick9 need to preprend only one >
<bobweaver> !thanks > zykotick9
<ubottu> zykotick9, please see my private message
<frogonwheels> tsvenson: np - you got me curious :)
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: sorry about that.  network actually changed out late on me.  i'm back
<``PeeR> no problem, i'm looking for another irc client
<zykotick9> bobweaver, fyi that "!thanks" isn't real - although it kinda works, but the "...keep in mind i'm a bot" doesn't make a lot of sense.
<mbeierl> now I lost my "dash home" in the unity panel, and can't launch new programs.  Wow.
<optimusM> ychat @''peer
<tsvenson> frogonwheels: Nice :) New to Ubuntu and working my way to setup a lamp stack manually, since I want MariaDB instead of MySQL. Fun exercise so far...
<optimusM> or x chat
<bobweaver> zykotick9:  tell the bot thanks
<bobweaver> thanks ubottu
<``PeeR> optimusM thx i'm just installing xchat... Already heard of that
<optimusM> xchat is good i use ychat on windows
<bobweaver> dang supybot arghh zykotick9 thanks is used for people that thank the bot.
<optimusM> you here mikekelso?
<mikekelso421> so optimusm whats up
<zykotick9> bobweaver, correct, and your attempts to send it to people is... odd.
<perro_mdp26> hello
<``PeeR> optimusM, I'm using mIrc on ubuntu.. lol with Wine... or Vine... it's a mess...
<optimusM> how do i do the red to message someone lol
<``PeeR> so mbeierl, when u're ready
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: for the keyboard, try this: from a terminal launch the keyboard config applet:  gnome-control-center region
<optimusM> mirc i think is only a 30 day trial
<zykotick9> optimusM, include there nic in the message
<ActionParsnip> ``PeeR: try irssi instead, lots of scripting possibilities
<perro_mdp26> someone speak spanish? i need some help
<bobweaver> optimusM:  ping them
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<optimusM> mikekelso421 nothing much
<perro_mdp26> thank u
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: and on the bottom is a little picture of a keyboard.  click on that and it should bring up a keyboard layout app
<mikekelso421> what am i doing right now?
<mikekelso421> lol
<pp7> cafejunkie: nvidia
<pp7> cafejunkie: I updated to the latest driver and still have the same problem
<GhostxRider> their we go lol
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: from there you should be able to test what keys work.  If you click the "+" button, you will get a selection of alternate keyboard layouts.  Yours is probably a US alternate layout of some kind if the English (US) does not work
<GhostxRider> what was that error you got mikekelso?
<mikekelso421> cannot open /root/.repo/manifests.git/FETCH_HEAD: Permission denied
<``PeeR> mbeierl, when I try to hit 4 and 8 and 6 or 2, my cursor is moving. first time I see it happen...
<GhostxRider> what does that error mean and how can ot he fixed@room
<GhostxRider> it**
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: That is a good sign.  it means that it thinks your numlock is off and it's trying to use it as cursor control
<``PeeR> mbeier, but it's doing it even it I hit the numlock
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: what keyboard layout is reported as being used
<ActionParsnip> mikekelso421: are you messing with android per chance>
<GhostxRider> you know what the error means@"peer?
<mikekelso421> yes
<``PeeR> mbeierl, french canadian... cause I'm one of these ;) lol
<mikekelso421> trying to compile from source
<mikekelso421> with little luck
<``PeeR> GhostxRider... that I'm a noob ?
<GhostxRider> right now he is trying to get repo
<ActionParsnip> mikekelso421: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=969266&page=24
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: Salut toé ...
<``PeeR> tu m'niaise?
<ActionParsnip> mikekelso421: http://serverfault.com/questions/107517/unix-how-to-give-user-rights-over-another-user-and-so-i-dont-need-to-sudo-or
<``PeeR> lol
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: ok, so that might be causing some sort of confusion between the french layout and the numlock.  this is where I plead ignorance as I've never used the French layout.  Despite having all the French keys on my laptop.
<mbeierl> So, if there is anyone here who is familiar with keyboard layouts and how to make them work properly given different languages, it'd be greatly appreciated :)
<``PeeR> mbeierl, that's where I'm not happy to be francophone. I love my langage but damn it's not compatible with informatic! lol
<mikekelso421> what exactly am i supposed to be looking for in these 2 links
<GhostxRider> what command are you getting the error on mikekelso?
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: the other possibility is that it actually is a bug, in which case, you could try reporting it on launchpad.  They take internationalization quite seriously.
<jtokarchuk> ``PeeR,  quebec?
<``PeeR> mbeierl, don't you know a place where we can disable the cursors moving with the numpad?
<``PeeR> jtokarchuk, yup
<GhostxRider> mikekelso421:like this?
<GhostxRider> nope lol
<jtokarchuk> ``PeeR, Dauphin, Manitoba here :o
<``PeeR> jtokarchuk, Dauphin is a city ? :) nice name!!
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: I do not.  Can you give a quick try of adding the English (US) layout and see if it allows the keypad to work as expected?  If so, I'd say it's a bug that should be reported.  Btw, Ottawa here...
<jtokarchuk> ``PeeR, if you can call it that -- 10,000 people
<jtokarchuk> woo, more Canucks
 * mbeierl now has vive les canadiens in his head
<``PeeR> mbeierl, yeah I'll try it
<mikekelso421> repo init -u https://android.googlesource.com/platform/manifest
<jtokarchuk> hahaha
<``PeeR> jtokarchuk, si le boucher n'est pas la même personne que le maire, c'est une ville :P
<mbeierl> jtokarchuk: we might get an OT warning, but we crazy canuks seem to be the only ones awake here tonight :)
<jtokarchuk> ``PeeR, five years of French has apparently been shot down the drain, no idea lol
<``PeeR> jtokarchuk, if the butcher is not the same guy than the maire, it is a city ;)
<jtokarchuk> heh
<mbeierl> "mayor"
<``PeeR> yeah mayor, lol, sure I was wrong!
<``PeeR> lol
<GhostxRider> hhhmmm idk what could cause that
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: franglais.  c'est bon
<GhostxRider> i never hate that error
<``PeeR> mbeierl, lol I can debrouille myself
<jtokarchuk> since im still new-ish to linux (Still have windows ties) can I create fullscreen terminal apps (somewhat like windows 80x25 char) using python? I write text adventures, and would like to write one for the software centre
<chelsea2> hi
<``PeeR> mbeierl, i tried english us
<``PeeR> doesn't work
<``PeeR> but the numlock key is flashing when I hit it
<jtokarchuk> ``PeeR,  really old or really new keyboard
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: my favourite is "ours avec moi".
<``PeeR> jtokarchuk, I go for really old. It's writed "compaq" on it
<mbeierl> jtokarchuk: I'm guessing old, as ``PeeR made reference to a P4...
<jtokarchuk> ``PeeR, it;s possible the numlock scancode was different at that point, and ubuntu isn't picking it up
<``PeeR> ubuntu, too much wise for me and my old keyboard... May be it will be the same issue for my mouse problem...
<``PeeR> mbeierl, I cry, this was the easy one... lol
<jtokarchuk> ``PeeR, I do some hobby os developing, and inputs are crazy sometimes
<``PeeR> OS developing?!
<mbeierl> jtokarchuk: HOBBY OS DEVELOPING??!?  some hobby
<``PeeR> lol
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: does it have USB inputs on the mobo?
<``PeeR> mbeierl, i'm with a KVM
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: you can pick up cheap USB mouse/keyboard combos.
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: OH!  as in a switch?
<``PeeR> it is PS/2
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: the KVM switch could actually be interfering.
<``PeeR> yeah it's a switch
<jtokarchuk> It's more masochism, but using C and ASM i have a basic environment that runs some executables I have made for it
<``PeeR> an old one... :$
<jtokarchuk> ooh, didn't know about the KVM. Tried without?
<``PeeR> damn... didn't think of it... You may be right.. Didn't try wihtout!
<mbeierl> jtokarchuk: my thoughts exactly.  man, it's been ages since i've used one of those for ps/2 input.
<GhostxRider> you here mikekelso?
<|Long|> how do i mount cd room drive when it doesn't show on sudo fdisk -l?
<OerHeks> ``PeeR, ctrl-shift-numlock that is supposed to be the key combo that will let you move the cursor with the keyboard >>> http://superuser.com/questions/122142/control-mouse-with-keyboard-in-ubuntu
<zykotick9> |Long|, i don't think fdisk -l lists optical drives.  You could try "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt" and see if that works...
<``PeeR> OerHeks, and if I want to disable it ?
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0; sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<OerHeks> change it in system menu, keybindings
<``PeeR> keybindings?
<jtokarchuk> ``PeeR, if 11.10 - go to dash and search keyboard
<``PeeR> jtokarchuk, not familiar with the dash
<``PeeR> is it terminal ?
<``PeeR> lol
<``PeeR> don't think so
<ActionParsnip> ``PeeR: when you pres the windows key, the thing which shows in Unity, is called dash
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: that is where we just were.  in oneric it is the keyboard settings with the English (US) , etc
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, it said mount: according to mtab, /dev/sr0 is already mounted on /mnt
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: then you have mounted the CD :)
<jtokarchuk> huzzah!
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: Not dash, sorry.  to be clear, the keyboard bindings, etc, in oneric are in that applet that I had you launch from the command line
<``PeeR> oh now i'm in "input method switcher" guys
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, it work thanks
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: np
<``PeeR> i have some choices but i'm not sure that it's what we're looking for
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: it's the gnome-control-center that you want.  for "regions"
<``PeeR> mbeierl, no we've already tried this one
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: sorry - that's where we were before, but it does not have what we want
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: from what I can see, it's been "simplified" for oneric
<``PeeR> mbeierl, i'll reboot, be back
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: drat.  I've got to run.  Gotta go pick my kids up.  ttyl and good luck
<mbeierl> ``PeeR: a la prochaine!
<jtokarchuk> viva la canada!
<``PeeR> oh ok a la prochaine mon ami, ciao !!
<``PeeR> jtokarchuk, see ya, i'll search a bit for Dauphin. Seems interesting :) ciao ciao
<rypervenche> We speaking French now?
<sharpK> Compiz using up upwards of 16% of my CPU, that normal?
<jtokarchuk> rypervenche, had a Canadian moment
<RocketLauncher> i have an i3 370M and changing the brightness doesn't do anything. does loonix not support it or what?
<zykotick9> sharpK, i've seen it use a lot more...  eye candy takes CPU.
<RocketLauncher> the brightness of my screen that is.. either the viewing angle sucks or the brightness is too high
 * zykotick9 hopes loonix is a distro he's never heard of
<RocketLauncher> Linux
<sharpK> zykotick9, yeah, it was just the most consuming thing and unity has been super slow on me lately. Ever since I started using dual monitors in TwinView. When the system boots up, things are pretty smooth, but after an hour or two my mouse is moving at like 10 FPS, and everything is just really bogged down
<zykotick9> sharpK, sorry i don't have any suggestions, i dropped compiz usage a year or so ago (and I've never used Unity).  Good luck.
<lacrymology> I don't have the menu bar, what do I need to start?
<RocketLauncher> are the developers listening to criticism about unity? i really hope it improves a bit because the only problem i have with it is the dock
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/Loonix
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: you have now
<totesmuhgoats> hi guys
<totesmuhgoats> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/FAQ#Whyismydisktemperaturesreportedbysmartdas150Celsius
<totesmuhgoats> this option seems to be missing from smartctl as well as the man page
<totesmuhgoats> running smartctl -R or -r gives me an invalid argument
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: gentoo based
<fisix> so what are some awesome channels?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, thanks.  i think i'll pass on installing ;)
<RocketLauncher> i have an i3 and i cant control the brightness. the shortcut works but the brightness doesn't change.. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: i would too
<eudes> oi
<Kainfire> \
<zykotick9> RocketLauncher, an i3 is a CPU and your asking about a video question - these two things aren't really related.  What specific laptop/netbook is this?  For my EEEpc to get brightness working correctly i do have to add the kernel option acpi_osi=Linux to that is VERY hardware specific.
<xrandr> is there a way to skip the splash screen on ubuntu's start up? It causes issues when i boot. I have to boot into recovery mode, remove my xorg.conf file, then restore it.
<zykotick9> s/to that/but that/
<zykotick9> xrandr, try removing "quiet splash" from grub, then update-grub, then reboot 'should' disable plymouth
<zykotick9> xrandr, but i don't see how plymouth and xorg.conf are related
<xrandr> zykotick9: can you tell me where to do that?
<zykotick9> xrandr, /etc/default/grub
<xrandr> so for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" just remove the ""
<xrandr> ?
<ActionParsnip> xrandr: no, keep the quotes
<ActionParsnip> xrandr: just add the bootoptin in the quotes, save the new file, close gedit and run:  sudo update-grub
<xrandr> ok, gonna try a reboot. Thank you
<SwedeMike> or edit the line within grub at boottime
<SwedeMike> bah
<zykotick9> xrandr, did you run the "sudo update-grub"?
<zykotick9> missed him?
<SwedeMike> does update-grub really change all the existing boot lines?
<ActionParsnip> yes
<zykotick9> doh
<sn0wl1nux> hi guys , i try to install the sn0wl1nux version of ubuntu but when the installation starts to create users i get error which says to set up the archives /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman .. can somebody helps ?
<sn0wl1nux> please
<dr_willis> sn0lwlinux versiohn?
<sn0wl1nux> yes
<WanderingEnder> Does #Ubuntu support other distros based on Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> yes what? ....
<dr_willis> You made your own remaster?
<sn0wl1nux> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4MvhmNa91k
<WanderingEnder> It sounds, sn0wl1nux, like you need to hit up that distro's support channel.
<sn0wl1nux> no i downloaded it
<dr_willis> sn0wl1nux:  we cant support every ubuntu variant/spinoff out there.  but i would suggest checking the md5sums of any isos you download.
<sn0wl1nux> i dont have md5sums
<WanderingEnder> dr_willis: The official site for sn0wl1nux is down, and it looks to be a small project. I'm guessing there's no md5's.
<WanderingEnder> sn0wl1nux: You may want to go back to a well maintained distribution based on Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> sn0wl1nux:  sounds like a good reason to not use sn0wl1nux  to me... :)
<sn0wl1nux> =(
<sn0wl1nux> but can i make it somehow ?
<dr_willis> bottom line is we cant support unofficial variants. and ive never seen that error message befor. sounds like a bad iso/burn.
<dr_willis> or some weird remastering bug/issue.
<sn0wl1nux> i burned it to a flash
<tsvenson> Is there no way I can use apt-get to quickly give me a list of for example the installed php5 packages?
<WanderingEnder> sn0wl1nux: We don't know what sn0wl1nux, and you can't tell if what you downloaded was corrupted or not because you don't have MD5s.
<SwedeMike> tsvenson: you use "dpkg" for that
<WanderingEnder> sn0wl1nux: the download may of went bad and corrupted your ISO, the iso you DL'ed may never have worked, etc.
<dr_willis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sn0wl1nux/files/11/  seems to have md5sum files.....
<zykotick9> tsvenson, "dpkg -l | grep php5" should work
<tsvenson> SwedeMike: Ahh, thanks.
<dr_willis> and thats the end of our support for  sn0wl1nux  :)
<DJAnonimo> please HELP, i cant run KDE. well there is just a black desktop and mouse curosr
<UNR3S0LV3D> whats the program i need to make my own vhost ?
<UNR3S0LV3D> like UNR3S0LV3D@play.with.me
<sn0wl1nux> dr_willis, but what i have to do with the md5 ? :S
<UNR3S0LV3D> what program do i need to make my own vhost for EG like UNR3S0LV3D@whateva.wateva
<xrandr> ok, that worked. I needed to disable nouveau
<lauratika> how can i ckeck proxy setting in ubuntu 11.10
<geoffmcc> UNR3S0LV3D: do you mean a vhost for apache?
<UNR3S0LV3D> vhost
<WanderingEnder>                           UNR3S0LV3D what is EG
<UNR3S0LV3D> unresolved@example.is.here
<WanderingEnder> No, UNR3S0LV3D.
<zykotick9> sn0wl1nux, next time pick a distribution that doesn't contain l33t speak
<sn0wl1nux> dr_willis, so can you help me ?
<WanderingEnder> UNR3S0LV3D: what is EG?
<ActionParsnip> DJAnonimo: what if you try as a fresh user?
<UNR3S0LV3D> ?
<sn0wl1nux> zykotick9, do you know what i do with the md5 ?
<UNR3S0LV3D> Eg=example
<WanderingEnder> UNR3S0LV3D: then what are you after? be specific. What program?
<zykotick9> sn0wl1nux, an MD5 is useless, unless you have an origional to compare your generated one to.  It's to check if an image was downloaded correctly.
<UNR3S0LV3D> that wat im asking
<UNR3S0LV3D> i dont no the name
<UNR3S0LV3D> its were u can have a vhost
<sn0wl1nux> zykotick9, so i cant install sn0wl1nux ?
<zykotick9> sn0wl1nux, sorry, i don't personally care.  good luck.
<WanderingEnder> UNR3S0LV3D: You're not being specific, nor indicating a virtual host of what service or program, so I don't think anyone can help you.
<sn0wl1nux> zykotick9, :D ok
<maum> where is bashrc on ubuntu 11.10?
<WanderingEnder> sn0wl1nux: Check your ISO against the MD5. That's what its there for. if you are unfamiliar with how, check google on that phrase.
<UNR3S0LV3D> private server
<Vermind> Hi, I switched to the dark Adwaita theme and added a gtk-color-scheme line to gtk-2.0/gtkrc as per the instructions in https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=928975 . However, my GNOME 2 windows (like Pidgin and Firefox) have a white titlebar (regular adwaita style), while GNOME 3 windows are fine. The funny thing is that if I switch to regular, unmodified Adwaita, then restart gnome shell (Alt-F2 r) and then switch to the dark version, G
<geoffmcc> UNR3S0LV3D: are you refering to seting up an apache vhost?
<zykotick9> Wanderin1Ender, do you know if the sn0wl1nux distro even supplies MD5sums?
<UNR3S0LV3D> yea im asking what programs are needed to make my own vhost like @wateva.wateva
<maum> where is bashrc on ubuntu 11.10?
<zykotick9> maum, ~/.bashrc
<WanderingEnder> UNR3S0LV3D: Again, you aren't providing enough information. Sorry, no further replies.
<UNR3S0LV3D> hm
<fisix> so... what'r some other channels you guys use?
<invisiblek> is everyone getting an internal error on gnome-look?
<WanderingEnder> zykotick9: dr_willis gave him a link to the sorceforce project which had MD5s since its hosted on sourceforge.
<jtokarchuk> fisix: This channel is for Ubuntu support, go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat.
<zykotick9> !polls | fisix
<ubottu> fisix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<maum> zykotick9, I see
<zykotick9> Wanderin1Ender, ok, just checking.
<KingPin> anyone here using mariadb?
<ActionParsnip> maum: same as in all Linuxes using bash
<UNR3S0LV3D> what program is needed to host a Vhost
<KingPin> UNR3S0LV3D,  virtual host as in website?
<UNR3S0LV3D> as a mirc
<KingPin> apache, nginx, lighttpd to name a few
<KingPin> o that
<UNR3S0LV3D> for MIRC
<UNR3S0LV3D> ys
<KingPin> well thats upto freenode if they allow setting vhosts.
<Tubuktu> hey
<UNR3S0LV3D> for other servers
<UNR3S0LV3D> not this one
<KingPin> upto the ircd.
<Tubuktu> do change the hostname of my computer i have to restart?
<UNR3S0LV3D> yea
<WanderingEnder> ... This is not mIRC support..
<UNR3S0LV3D> but wat do i need
<jtokarchuk> #mirc
<zykotick9> UNR3S0LV3D, not an ubuntu question is it
<KingPin> ask in their #help
<UNR3S0LV3D> i no the ircd allow
<UNR3S0LV3D> its not an ubuntu question ?
<UNR3S0LV3D> llol
<WanderingEnder> UNR3S0LV3D: No, its not, mIRC is a Windows program. Good day.
<UNR3S0LV3D> well
<UNR3S0LV3D> itssi
<UNR3S0LV3D> irssi
<UNR3S0LV3D> i use irssi
<UNR3S0LV3D> i ment IRC
<FloodBot1> UNR3S0LV3D: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tubuktu>  to change the hostname of my pc i have to restart?
<happygol1cky> KingPin: i've seen freenode give out vhosts to some
<Vermind> Tubuktu: depends on where you need to see the hostname change, but usually yes
<zykotick9> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<geoffmcc> UNR3S0LV3D: ask in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> Tubuktu: you will need to change /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname   there is a command to change it on the fly but I'm unsure how it will work with network hardware, you may need to restarty networking too
<Tubuktu> ActionParsnip, what is the command to change them on the fly?
<Tubuktu> and do i have to reboot
<ActionParsnip> Tubuktu: I'd suggest a reboot, covers all bases
<zykotick9> Tubuktu, be sure to edit BOTH files - did you see "/msg ubottu hostname"
<Tubuktu> yes
<Tubuktu> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Tubuktu> i can use hostname tukuktunew
<Tubuktu> nice
<Tubuktu> doesnt say if it needs reboot
<zykotick9> Tubuktu, the "hostname foo" is temporary
<ActionParsnip> Tubuktu: you can run:  sudo hostname newname
<jtokarchuk> Tubuktu,  as ActionParsnip said, you should to cover all of your bases.
<ActionParsnip> Tubuktu: http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/
<Tubuktu> how can i make a bash script autorun on boot?
<somsip> Tubuktu: depends what it's doing, but usually add it to /etc/rc.local
<Vermind> Tubuktu: really at boot as root, or when you log in with your user?
<Telamon> Anyone know why my sound would suddenly stop working with the 3.0.0 kernel?  3.0.3 won't work with my graphics card, so I can't use that.  soundcard works fine on 2.6 kernels, volume isn't muted, detects fine, just no sound...
<Tubuktu> Vermind, before networking starts
<ActionParsnip> Tubuktu: does it need to run as root?
<Tubuktu> yes it needs sudo
<asw3> ‎someone here know to deal with tar.gz?
<ActionParsnip> Tubuktu: the you can add it in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line and it will run at boot as root
<Telamon> asw3: tar zxf filename
<somsip> asw3: tar zxf {file} ?
<ActionParsnip> asw3: its a compressed archive, it could contain anything
<asw3> ‎i downloaded this : language-pack-he-base_9.10+20091022.tar.gz
<Tubuktu> ActionParsnip, if i run sudo hostname NEWHOST on boot using that startup script, will it work/
<ActionParsnip> asw3: if you install unp, you can use unp to extract anything#
<Tubuktu> ?
<asw3> ‎extract it but i dont know how to install it
<joe_> I have a big of an issue. One of my cats walked all  the keyboard while it was plugged in to my media pc. Now, when XBMC runs in fullscreen i still have the top bar which shows the sound/network/mail/etc icons
<ActionParsnip> Tubuktu: why bother, you have the /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts to set hostname
<asw3> ‎where can i find instruction how to?
<asw3> ‎tar xvzf language-pack-he-base_9.10+20091022.tar.gz
<asw3> ‎but after it i dont know what to do
<geoffmcc> asw3: usually there is a readme or install file when you extract
<Tubuktu> ActionParsnip, i want for the system to create automatically a random hostname in each boot.
<ActionParsnip> Tubuktu: to what end, it won't achieve very much
<Tubuktu> ActionParsnip, i can use the hostname command and seed some file with a list of hostnames
<asw3> ‎http://64.12.96.232/pool/main/l/language-pack-he-base/language-pack-he-base_9.10+20091022.tar.gz
<Vermind> asw3: Why don't you just do sudo apt-get install langauge-pack-he-base ?
<totesmuhgoats> is anyone having problems with the splash screen on boot? when i boot 11.10 i get a purple screen, but I never see the bootloader, then i may or may not briefly get the ubuntu logo right before the login manager appears
<ActionParsnip> Tubuktu: I guess, or you can use ssh to remotely run a command on the remote system
<asw3> ‎Vermind, it broken
<totesmuhgoats> I don't care about all that fancy stuff, i'd like to just disable it, but trying this didn't work
<totesmuhgoats> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5065/how-can-i-disable-the-purple-splash-screen-at-boot
<Vermind> asw3: so you downloaded another version? There should be a deb of it as well.
<asw3> ‎W: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-he/language-pack-he_9.10+20091022_all.deb
<asw3> ‎  404  Not Found
<ActionParsnip> asw3: try:  sudo apt-get update    first
<Tubuktu> ActionParsnip, do you know how could i do something like that in bash? Assume i already have a hostname.txt which is a list of 100 valid hostnames. How can i use this together with the hostname command to randomly (or even in order) choose a hostname out of that list? (i then can run this script automatically at boot)
<asw3> ‎i am using with ubuntu 9.10
<asw3> ‎it should be a problem?
<ActionParsnip> asw3: wait, what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<jtokarchuk> Tubuktu: Python sounds like the answer
<asw3> ‎type "lsb_release -sc"?
<asw3> ‎karmic
<ActionParsnip> asw3: karmic is no longer support here or anywhere else, it is EOL
<jtokarchuk> Tubuktu, and out of curiousity, why with the random hostnames?
<ActionParsnip> asw3: karmic is offtopic here
<asw3> ‎so i will not able to install these pack?
<asw3> ‎its old pack
<ActionParsnip> asw3: not using the repos as they are disabled
<asw3> ‎what is mean "repos"?
<Tubuktu> jtokarchuk, it would go well with macchanger or each boot to have a random mac + random hostname = complete anonymity
<ActionParsnip> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<asw3> ‎i cant build the tar.gz by my self?
<ActionParsnip> asw3: karmic isn't supported here. I suggest you upgrade to Lucid
<WanderingEnder> asw3: Is there a reason you haven't upgraded to 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> asw3: you can do it by yourself but we cannot help you here
<Tubuktu> jtokarchuk, could i use perl for that or python is the best bet?
<asw3> ‎i heard about problem with unity
<WanderingEnder> asw3: 10.04 LTS does not have Unity.
<asw3> ‎Wanderin1Ender, i am afraid to broke my system
<jtokarchuk> Tubuktu, you can use whatever you want, you would read each line of text (one hostname per line) into an array, and pick a random array[x] number
<WanderingEnder> asw3: Then we cannot help you, I'm sorry, as ActionParsnip said. Good luck!
<joe_> How can i make the top status bar go away when trying to make an app launch fullscreen?
<asw3> ‎LTS=it mean that i will be able to install it once and get support for ever?
<asw3> ‎or its also end after some years?
<joe_> regardless of the app i run, it's always windowed and the status bar is always visible
<Tubuktu> jtokarchuk, how can it be random? should i use a pseudorandom number generator?
<ariane5> my dvd not boot system installer what can i do ?
<joe_> ariane5, try a usb stick
<jtokarchuk> in pseducode : y = random 1-100; hostname = array[y], after you have read the hostnames into your array
<joe_> or quite possibly the alternate  (text based) installer
<jtokarchuk> Tubuktu, ^^
<stepnjump> escott, thank you... it worked great with dd ! Thank you a million
<asw3> ‎Wanderin1Ender,ubuntu have dist like it?
<ariane5> aha
<WanderingEnder> asw3: I'm sorry, what was your question? Do I have 10.04?
<Tubuktu> jtokarchuk, k nice. so i guess random is a function of python which uses /dev/random ? or its on RNG
<asw3> ‎if i will install 10.04 the support is forever?
<asw3> ‎or also ending?
<WanderingEnder> asw3: No, its always rolling.
<WanderingEnder> !LTS | asw3
<ubottu> asw3: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ActionParsnip> asw3: LTS is supported for 3 years, so Lucid will be supported til April next year. Your release is old. Personally I'd clean install Oneiric and restore your user data from backup
<Tubuktu> i g2g THANKS ALL
<WanderingEnder> ActionParsnip: If he hates Unity, he could stay on 10.04, but I just did an upgrade path from 10.04 to 11.10 on a netbook because, well. everything is ancient. :)
<jtokarchuk> Tubuktu, it uses a RNG
<asw3> ‎thank you for helping
<Tubuktu> jtokarchuk, PRNG
<Tubuktu> pseudo
 * korben is gone. Gone since Wed Dec  7 00:59:00 2011
<asw3> ‎also i  want to ask if you know about system that have long support then 3 years?
<jtokarchuk> Tubuktu,  yes, but as I said you can use whatever language fits you. Why is anonymity so important?
<ActionParsnip> WanderingEnder: we don't know if s/he does or not
<asw3> ‎its not really relevant to this chan
<WanderingEnder> asw3: What did you hear was a problem with Unity?
<ActionParsnip> asw3: 5 years is on server but that has no GUI
<seroquel> is anyone using desura?
<asw3> ‎some people didnt like it
<ActionParsnip> !info desura
<ubottu> Package desura does not exist in oneiric
<asw3> ‎not something additional
<asw3> ‎Wanderin1Ender, are you using with unity?
<ActionParsnip> seroquel: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/desura%E2%80%99s-gem/   looks sweet
<WanderingEnder> asw3: Yes, I have used Unity. You have to get used to it, its different.
<rypervenche> seroquel: I have it, but rarely use it.
<WanderingEnder> That's all.
<asw3> ‎maybe just to try it
<ActionParsnip> asw3: if you dislike unity, install xfce4 and use xfce desktop and it will look and feel like gnome2
<seroquel> yea it looks real sweet. i just don't know how to install it
<joe_> what about gnome-shell
<asw3> ‎o.k only self try will solve this forever
<asw3> ‎i just heard bad comment about it
<rypervenche> seroquel: Unzip the tarball then run it.
<asw3> ‎can i update without clean install?
<ActionParsnip> asw3: its like marmite, you either love it, hate it or grow to like it
<asw3> ‎or from 9.10 to 10.04 its not recommend?
<WanderingEnder> asw3: It took me 6 hours to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10, are you sure you want to do that?
<asw3> ‎6hours?
<asw3> ‎wow
<asw3> ‎it depend the internet speed?
<WanderingEnder> asw3: Its easier just to backup your personal files and install 11.10 from scratch.
<WanderingEnder> asw3: Only slightly. Each update is about 1100 packages.
<OerHeks> internet speed, machine specs ..
<WanderingEnder> So, for me, about 30 minutes to DL, then 1.5 to 2 hours to install/uninstall/update packages. Each install.
<asw3> ‎so you recommend  me to back my home folder and install from scratch?
<asw3> ‎back up*
<asw3> ‎6 hour is a lot of time
<jtokarchuk> asw3, that was the windmill he was tilting at, yes.
<ActionParsnip> asw3: I do, and you should have a backup anyways
<asw3> ‎a lot of thanks to every helper here
<nguyenthientam> hi
<nguyenthientam> help me
<nguyenthientam> "phpMyAdmin - Error  Cannot start session without errors, please check errors  given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly."
<KFP> ActionParsnip: A distribution upgrade somehow magically fixed the graphics driver.     Thanks for the help yesterday. :)
<OerHeks> nguyenthientam, maybe this is the solution > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1408389
<ActionParsnip> KFP: np dude, glad you got the gold
<Vermind> I put up a question on the gnome-shell GTK2 theme light titlebar here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1891952 Any ideas are appreciated.
<dehorse> anyone havin trouble installing themes on kubuntu?
<deadsoul> Hello,.. how can I edit the music properties of the files in the remote daap server.. using banshee ?
<joe_> ugh. Anyone know how i can get the titlebar to disappear when running an app in what is supposed to be fullscreen? As it is now, when i run XBMC in fullscreen mode its like it is maximized but not fullscreen even though it is supposed to be
<ActionParsnip> joe_: try the \ key
<joe_> oh snap!
<ActionParsnip> joe_: or (if you'd read the man page), you'd see the -fs   option
<joe_> thank you!
<joe_> i tried the -fs option
<joe_> it didnt work
<FloodBot1> joe_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joe_> i didnt know about the
<joe_>  \ key ;)
<ActionParsnip> joe_: I don't even use xbmc, why is it I can find the solution??
<joe_> My apologize for the excessive enters :)
<ActionParsnip> joe_: but I used the same internet you do, but I found the solution in about 4 seconds...
<deadsoul> hello
<joe_> Maybe your google skillz are a little more evolved than mine are. I tried searching which is how i came up with the -fs option (which didn't work)
<ozzloy> i installed 10.04.3 server 64 bit on virtualbox. in the vm, ifconfig shows no eth0.  how do i get networking to work?
<ActionParsnip> joe_: all I search for was: xbmc run fullscreen
<ozzloy> i've installed 10.04.3 desktop and networking worked fine
<ActionParsnip> ozzloy: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<deadsoul> Hello,.. how can I edit the music properties of the files in the remote daap server.. using banshee ?
<ozzloy> ActionParsnip, no.  eth0 doesn't even show up at all.  this not just a dns issue
<ActionParsnip> deadsoul: you can use http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/id3tool.1.html
<din> ozzloy: edit the virtual machine settings and make sure the ethernet card is connected.
<ActionParsnip> ozzloy: in /etc/network/interfaces   do you have:  auto eth0
<ozzloy> din, it is
<ozzloy> ActionParsnip, i do
<ozzloy> or did a few minutes ago
 * ozzloy makes sure
<ActionParsnip> ozzloy: try restarting the networking service
<deadsoul> ActionParsnip: Thanks,.. I'll check now
<ozzloy> yep, auto eth0\niface eth0 inet dhcp
<ozzloy> q
<ozzloy> er..
<c_smith_> hey, I'm having trouble with guvcview, and I've opened it in Terminal to see what's going on under the hood, and the output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762415/ the segmentation fault is when it crashes is when I click the button to capture video.
<c_smith_> Cheese just gives me weird colors where they aren't supposed to be.
<deadsoul> ActionParsnip: the thing is that, I can see, play my music from DAAP server,.. but I can't change its properties.. how can I do that ?
<din> ozzloy: it sounds like the card is disconnected or the module for it is not loaded. if you look through dmesg output do you see anything about it?
<ozzloy> sudo service networking restart<Enter>restart: Unknown instance:
<ActionParsnip> deadsoul: you can use the cli command, or use x forwarding and run easytag
<din> ozzloy: are there any other interfaces showing up?
<ozzloy> din, just lo
<ozzloy> i'll check dmesg
<ActionParsnip> ozzloy: try stopping the service then start it, also try:  sudo ifup eth0
<ozzloy> i tried changing from the default card to the one that says "MT Server"
<deadsoul> ActionParsnip: you mean I can't do it via banshee
<din> ActionParsnip: ifup eth0 will do nothing if the card is not detected by the kernel.
<ActionParsnip> deadsoul: no idea, I don't use banshee
<din> ozzloy: if you can't find anything in dmesg output, i'd try removing the card from the VM and adding another.
<ActionParsnip> din: then run:  dmesg | less      and see what the kernel sees and does at boot
<danny> i need some help on disabling the guest account on ubutnu 11.10
<deadsoul> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<van7hu> hi all
<van7hu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Calculator
<danny> can anyone help me on
<van7hu> the calculator was lost from my computer (10.04), how could I get it back?
<danny> disabling the guest account
<ActionParsnip> danny: why did you hit enter after the word 'on'? make no sense
<danny> ActionParsnip: to make it easier for me
<ActionParsnip> danny: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
 * why gives FourDollars another dollar
<danny> thank you
 * c_smith_ is closing this tab and going to znc server now he has found the details
<ActionParsnip> danny: it scrolls the channel, please keep to one line if you can, it also makes questions not fragment so people don't have to reconnect your bits
<c_smith> ok, back
<c_smith> does anyone have an solution to my guvcview problem?
<danny> ok ill keep that in mind for future references
<c_smith> I've narrowed it down to missing codecs, specifically the H264 and lavc ones.
<ozzloy> din
<c_smith> tried compiling the x264, but it didn't help
<ozzloy> sorry, din i can see stuff in dmesg, but i don't know how to copy paste it
<jbu> hi all, does anyone know if there's an ubuntu system script I can use to get my wireless started?
<jbu> or any script, really
<ActionParsnip> danny: thanks
<din> ozzloy: pm
<ozzloy> din, also i've tried 2 different cards
<ozzloy> o ok
<danny> what is xterm
<ActionParsnip> danny: its similar to gnome-terminal
<danny> it looks like it
<michaeljwjr> Hello everyone. Is there an up to date guide that explains how to mount my windows partition so it mounts, and then mounts on boot.
<ActionParsnip> michaeljwjr: you will need to add it in /etc/fstab
<michaeljwjr> yes I am a noob so I need a guide to follow with commands and such.
<OerHeks> jups fstab
<kayghar> danny: it's a generic (for x11) terminal emulator, while gnome-terminal is (guess what) gnome specific.
<ActionParsnip> michaeljwjr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<danny> are there any bots on this chat
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<michaeljwjr> actionparsnip: thanks
<rockets> Will the 32-bit edition of Ubuntu recognize 4gb of ram, or will it only use 3.5, like Windows XP does?
<dr_willis> rockets:  in part thats a hardware ussue. id say it would act the same.
<rockets> dr_willis, Yeah I know, but for example, Windows 7 generally shows all 4gb, in my experience, even on machines that have the 3.5 issue with XP
<ActionParsnip> rockets: you can install pae kernel and you can access up to 64Gb RAM in 32bit
<rockets> ActionParsnip, alright, but do I need PAE for 4gb?
<ActionParsnip> rockets: under 32bit, yes
<rockets> My understanding is that using PAE involves a performance hit, at least on Windows
<dr_willis> 64bit may also not show all of the 4 gb.
<rockets> dr_willis, that's . . . not true.
<rockets> dr_willis, there is no hardware issue with my machine limiting it to 3.5gb if thats what you mean
<pokpong> If I want everyone on my LAN to be able to acces my web server typing sever.net does I have to setup DNS bind9 or it's overkill ?
<dr_willis> rockets:  from my research it is
<rockets> dr_willis, yeah if your machine only supports 3.5. That is not the case with mine.
<dr_willis> been like 2 years since i last looked unto ut
<dr_willis> some hardware vudeo cards and so forth can reserve part of the 4 gb range
<Folklore> has anyone done qemu+ubuntu arm on x86 pc before
<Folklore> seen docs for debian but not ubuntu
<danny> learning to program any tips
<dr_willis> if your cpu can do 64 bit. then i say use a 64 bit os
<ActionParsnip> pokpong: you just need to setup a DNS account on dydns or no-ip to make your IP resolve from a name
<Magi__zian_> https://magizian.dyndns.org:1443        password = freeaccess
<dr_willis> pokpong:  you are refering to people on the same local lan or anywhere on the internet?
<ActionParsnip> Magi__zian_: not available
<danny> what is a good linux game to play
<ActionParsnip> danny: urban terror :)  If you like counterstrike
<dr_willis> danny:  wesnoth
<ActionParsnip> danny: or penumbra for a survivor horro game (not free in any way, but the demo is)
<somsip> danny: none if you're learning to program...
<ActionParsnip> danny: playdeb has a LOT of games, just install the deb from their site to import the ppa then install games galore :)
<dr_willis> whats with the spam messages hans_reiser?  kill that script please
<danny> somsip: i am starting tomorrow
<ActionParsnip> hans_reiser: can you make your bot quit spamming me please, its quite annoying
<somsip> danny: yeah, yeah, yeah :)
<roothorick> sigh. Why is canonical STILL trying to force the unfinished nouveau down everyone's throats?
<danny> ActionParsnip: I have urban terrori love it
<mbeierl> anyone know how to enable focus-follows-mouse in oneric?  I lost that with the upgrade.
<danny> somsip: i dont no what language to learn first
<mycelium> Is urban terror oss?
<ActionParsnip> danny: playdeb has a lot of games
<ActionParsnip> mycelium: indeed
<mbeierl> !pm > hans_reiser
<ubottu> hans_reiser, please see my private message
<roothorick> mycelium: the new version based on ioquake3 is IIRC
<dr_willis> danny:  python is handy
<somsip> danny: what is your goal? I hear good things about python
<danny> dr_willis: I was thinking of learning java
<Magi__zian_> http://pastebin.com/PkBqsT3J
<danny> i have some knowledge of html
<dr_willis> python is to handy to ignore.  but i kniw more rexx and perl thwn anything else
<somsip> danny: then I might suggest PHP to get a founding in programming techniques. not very exciting though
<danny> somsip: ok i will try it
<pokpong> ActionParsnip, dr_willis : Only for users on local area network where the server is also
<danny> what is this hans reise garbage
<pokpong> lol
<dr_willis> pokpong:  you ciuld set up a custome hosts file on each nachine then.
<pokpong> hans garbage ;)
<mbeierl> danny: I asked in #ubuntu-ops and no response there
<danny> mbeierl: ok
<pokpong> dr_willis: users come and go...its a web portal for vistors
<danny> is there a way to block hans_reise
<mbeierl> danny: I don't think ignores work for PM
<somsip> danny - can you touch type?
<mbeierl> !ops - hans_reiser
<ubottu> mbeierl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mbeierl> ops! - hans_reiser
<danny> somsip: maybe if i knew what that is
<somsip> danny: typing without having to look at the keyboard. If you're going to program, it's a good skill to learn from the start.
<danny> somsip: lol yea i can do that
<roothorick> I couldn't imagine hunt-and-peck programming @.@
<Bsims> how do I rearrange tabs in xchat?
<somsip> roothorick: bad habits built up over many years are rather difficult to fix...
<mycelium> I program and I can't type without looking
<ActionParsnip> danny: type:  /ignore hans_reiser
<mbeierl> another question: I enabled compiz/desktop cube with unity integration and now I don't know how to get workspace switcher to show up.  Is there one for unity?
<danny> ActionParsnip: thanks
<dr_willis> theres some user mode to ignore msgs from nonregestered nicks also
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: "/ignore" unknown command in Pidgin for some reason.  Are there really no ops around who can  deal with this?
<dr_willis> mbeierl: best to forget the cube. it and unuty dont play nicely
<danny> IGNORE
<pokpong> dr_willis, so i guess i wont have the choice then to config bind9 as a primary master dns server, right?
<dr_willis> andchat has no /ignore either.
<mbeierl> dr_willis: but... but.. I'm a cube addict :(
<dr_willis> pokpong:  ive no experience with that. bur i think so.
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: or you can right click the nick in the user list on the right
<dr_willis> mbeierl:  cube gas gone the way of bellbottom pants.....
<dr_willis> has..
<mbeierl> startkeylo@cpe-75-187-64-63.woh.res.rr.com  I'm ignoring you ...
<pokpong> dr_willis, ok thanks
<anomaliz> hello
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: ignore doesn't appear to work for PMs... still getting message from him
<anomaliz> aye who knows php?
<quixotedon> i can't send email using thunderbird on gmail... :(
<dr_willis> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<mbeierl> dr_willis: but... I LIKE bell bottoms.  They fit over my boots
<quixotedon> any solution?
<_Neytiri_> where in the file tree are filesystems mounted form a sftp connection
<danny> Hello ubottu
<_Neytiri_> any op around here?
<anomaliz> who knows symfony?
<quixotedon> it says connection time out
<dr_willis> _Neytiri_:  look in   .gvfs?
<_Neytiri_> thanks dr_willis
<danny> im just ignoring hans now
<mbeierl> I'm left with one recourse.  Sorry folks, but I'm leaving until this can be sorted out.\
<_Neytiri_> ya hes gotten quite annoying it would be nice if there was a op to kick him
<mbeierl> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<mbeierl> ops
<quixotedon> is hans_reiser a spammer???
<DrkCodeman> did ubuntu change the default desktop enviroment away from that search thing
<_Neytiri_> dont know how to classify him but its annoying
<DrkCodeman> i hated it
<dr_willis> quixotedon:  a stupid script
<danny> ubottu
<dr_willis> DrkCodeman:
<quixotedon> i see
<pokpong> I am working remote on a my ubuntu server and I'd like to wake its screen up remotly. since there is no user logged on localy how can I send the command? (sending to the tty shown localy gives me : Permission denied)
<quixotedon> any solution to thunderbird problems??
<dr_willis> DrkCodeman: unity is the default
<danny> FloodBot1 should be able to ban spammers
<DrkCodeman> dr_willis yeah what if a user doesn't like unity?
<DrkCodeman> that search thing in my oppinion is a step back
<dr_willis> DrkCodeman: use some ither desktop
<_Neytiri_> test | /quit
<DrkCodeman> fluxbox still around?
<dr_willis> us
<Bsims> DrkCodeman: yup
<_Neytiri_> advrage coder knows how to block a common exploite
<Bsims> DrkCodeman: and xfce is darn good
<dr_willis> fluxbox is a window manager
<danny> who uses xchat
<_Neytiri_> i do danny
<aeon-ltd> danny: a lot of people in here and in #xchat
<danny> xchat for the win
<ActionParsnip> pidgin and irssi ftw :)
<michaeljwjr> I just wanna say, having just struggled with Linux Mint for the past week, Ubuntu is superior for me.
<michaeljwjr> Everything just works so much nicer.
<ActionParsnip> michaeljwjr: plus the community and support is a lot larger
<DrkCodeman> isn't mint based on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: yes
<DrkCodeman> as ubuntu is based on debian
<danny> ActionParsnip: go to Ubuntu Software Center and get XChat
<KFP> Hmm, how would I go about installing a specific version of a package? One that's slightly *older* than what the repos are offering?
<Bsims> DrkCodeman: though they now are going straight to a modified debian IIRC
<DEAD|VGA> Ubuntu is based on Debian because Redhat sucks, and Debian is KING
<dr_willis> not quite identical relatiinship DrkCodeman
<ActionParsnip> danny: tried it, didn't like it
<danny> ActionParsnip: why not
<ActionParsnip> danny: I've used pidgin (and before when it was gaim) for 11 years
<dr_willis> bye all bbl
<Besogon> Hi! Does someone know where to mount the hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> danny: i've probably tried them all, pidgin just seems to gel in looks and functionality here, so I use it
<danny> ActionParsnip: well I guess if you are more comfortable with it and it works for you keep using it
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: you can mount it anywhere except in /proc
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: heh I can run irssi dead drunk and have
<ActionParsnip> danny: indeed ;). I only use irssi as I ssh home from work to pass time
<KFP> Ops might want to kick "hans_reiser".
<DrkCodeman> yes what KFP said
<KFP> PM spam.
<ActionParsnip> KFP: if you appeal in #ubuntu-ops   it may happen
<danny> ActionParsnip: I was on here to get some help, now i am having fun and killing time
<aeon-ltd> i assume it's a unintentional out of office reply though
<Bsims> aeon-ltd: heh I keep praying for Ubuntu to get fist over TCP/IP support
<pokpong> oh i found the way to do it...msg me anyone if interested
<Besogon> ActionParsnip: yes. I know. But what is the correct place? "/media" is for removable devices. "/mnt" is for temporary mounted file system.... What else? Where should be mounted permanet file system?
<danny> what did you find out
<michaeljwjr> Does anyone know why Adobe Air stopped supporting Linux?
<pp7> would it matter
<pp7> ?
<michaeljwjr> Yes I love tweetdeck.
<DrkCodeman> [hans_reiser VERSION reply]: mIRC v7.1 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<DrkCodeman> just a irc script
<michaeljwjr> There is no Linux equivalent.
<Besogon> ActionParsnip: I read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<Besogon> permanet
<Besogon> :)
<danny>     
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: again, literally anywhere you want
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: you can make a subfolder in /media and use that if you want
<Bsims> Besogon: somewhere under /mnt is traditional
<Besogon> OK
 * Bsims never got used to /media instead of /mnt
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: /mnt can be used to mount ANYTHING, you can run:  sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt    and it will work
<danny> ActionParsnip: how do you know so much about Ubuntu
<Besogon> ActionParsnip: Oh!! I didn't know thank you
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: there is no "that folder is for that reason", whoever told you that is wrong
<somsip> Besogon: though FHS does suggest a standard, it doesn't mean it cannot be deviated from
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: gvfs is just configured to use folders in /media to, that's all
<ActionParsnip> danny: 11 years not give it away?
<ActionParsnip> danny: I've used a lot more distros than just ubuntu
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: heh what was your first distro? Mine was SuSE 6. something I remember it had the experimental 2.4.0 kernel
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: mandrake 7
<DrkCodeman> is there a mirror for ubuntu so im not throttled on download speed?
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: do you mean for updates?
<danny> ActionParsnip: I really use like 4
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: look into apt-fast :)
<DrkCodeman> no i mean for the latest iso for 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: use torrents
<DrkCodeman> torrents suck
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: really, ubuntu torrents successfully max my connection out
<pp7> DrkCodeman: why?
<DrkCodeman> using billions of sockets to download is retarded
<pp7> DrkCodeman: its not billions of sockets
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: you can use axel to download the same file from 2 places at the same time
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: there aren't even a billion sockets to use
<Arcademan> lol
<DrkCodeman> of course there isn't lol just making a point
<pp7> LOL
<pp7> DrkCodeman: what point?
<danny> you mad no point at all
<DrkCodeman> it's inefficient to your os and nic and it will run slower on the download rather than getting it from something like nzb
<pp7> point is torrents are faster (with many seeds which is the case when downloading ubuntu)
<Jim449991> hail !
<OerHeks> DrkCodeman, it is worth the waiting
<pp7> DrkCodeman: i've downloaded an ubuntu ISO at 3MB/sec over bittorrent
<pp7> DrkCodeman: much faster than from a single mirrow
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: try axel with 2 sources (of the same file), it will pull it down from both at the same time, apt-fast uses the same method for system updates and installs
<pp7> mirror*
<DrkCodeman> winsock is horrible im not on linux yet
<Bsims> pp7: I dunno I is happy with the  http://mirror.anl.gov
<danny> On windows torrents suck because it contains a lot of viruses and what not, but on ubuntu it is safe
<Jim449991> hail !!! people of this channel !
 * pp7 is shocked by the level of retardation tonight
<Jim449991> pp7 where ?
<Jim449991> fukishema ?
<computer_> I never understood what winsock even was
<Bsims> Jim449991: Ave...
<danny> pp7: who did you do that
<danny> how*
<pp7> what?
<somsip> danny: /me does something, but it's not really encourage on a support channel
<pp7> "/me" ?
<danny> o ok
<Bsims> pp7: if you are constantly downloading the cd to update you are doing it wrong
<danny> this is a support channel
<pp7> Bsims: u lost me
<KFP> Hmm, how would I go about installing a specific version of a package? One that's slightly *older* than what the software centre is offering?  Apt perhaps?
 * danny slaps pp7
<pp7> hahha
<somsip> danny: yes. It does get offtopic around this time of day as I believe it's late in the west, but when it's busy, the ops don't tolerate chatter that makes it difficult to focus on support
<tonyyarusso> Hey folks.
<ActionParsnip> KFP: if you have a source for it you can specify the version number
<batlock> eastern time zone usa here is 11:34
<danny> o guess the makes sense
<pp7> yes the level of retardation makes sense :P
<pp7> j/k
<_Neytiri_> !8g@quLA
<somsip> danny: hence polite requests for inconsiderates to avoid useless comments
<_Neytiri_> F*san2&2
<danny> ok
<_Neytiri_> damn code issues lol sorry
<danny> wow
<DrkCodeman> ty tonyyarusso
<danny> he is finally gone
<RocketLauncher> Changing my brightness does nothing. I have an i3 370m on a Gateway NV55C.. any ideas?
<RocketLauncher> Intel 3000HD i think..
<danny> #ubuntu
 * danny  is bored to death x(
 * pp7 tazes danny
 * danny spazes out as 50,000 volts of electricity circulate through his body
<somsip> danny: hence polite requests for inconsiderates to avoid useless comments
<somsip> :)
<danny> im trying to have some fun
<somsip> danny: #ubuntu-offtopic maybe?
<danny> no i like the people here and no one is in need of assistance so i thought maybe i should have some fun
<danny> anyone want to play some urban terror
<linuxuz3r> is that multiplayer
<danny> linuxuz3r: yes it is
<jaxxdrew> join/ ##C
<danny> jaxxdrew: what is that for
<danny> somesip: do you play urban terror
<danny> somsip: do you play urban terror
<aeon-ltd> Ok this is not the channel for that
<aeon-ltd> danny: #ubuntu-offtopic is more suited
<Jim449991> how can i see the command lines in a gnome 2 launcher?
<Jim449991> i did it long time a go and it won't show right now because i want to copy it in another system
<danny> aeon-ltd: just trying to make small will waiting for people who need assistance
<danny> ment to say small talk
<danny> why is it when some people write something it is in red
<tonyyarusso> danny: Most likely it's because they're talking to you.
<tonyyarusso> depends a bit on your client setup
<lgc> Hi. Is there some tool that acts as grep within .odt or .doc files?
<pers3us>  :)
<tonyyarusso> !info odt2txt | lgc
<ubottu> lgc: odt2txt (source: odt2txt): simple converter from OpenDocument Text to plain text. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4+git20100620-1 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<tonyyarusso> lgc: Use that on the odt, then grep the output
<lgc> tonyyarusso, thanks. Is there something like that for .docs?
<tonyyarusso> lgc: Not sure
<danny> grep
<tonyyarusso> !wv | lgc
<pers3us> Use microsoft office if you have on wine, it supports regex (not sure)
<tonyyarusso> !info wv | lgc
<ubottu> lgc: wv (source: wv): Programs for accessing Microsoft Word documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 86 kB, installed size 2132 kB
<manny> hello new to Ubuntu
<danny> hey
<lgc> tonyyarusso, there used to be something called tracker, which indexed the whole contents of a file system, but it took forever and somehow the indization would disappear.
<Guest40194> ok
<danny> night men and women off to bed its getting late
<tonyyarusso> !info jodconverter | lgc
<Guest40194> any tips anyone can give me to get better at using ubuntu?
<ubottu> lgc: jodconverter (source: jodconverter-cli): Office formats converter. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.2-6 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Guest40194> been at it for about a week
<pp7> Guest40194: how u like it?
<Guest40194> all i have is questions the more i read and use it
<Guest40194> i love it
<tonyyarusso> lgc: So with that you might do jodconverter | odt2txt | grep
<danny> the website was a big help for me
<Guest40194> Ubuntu.com?
<danny> yea under the community forums
<Guest40194> ok
<Guest40194> are you an experienced linux user?
<lgc> tonyyarusso, thanks.
<danny> Guest40194:http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<danny> yes i am
<Guest40194> how long have you been using ubuntu?
<pp7> 4 years
<danny> about 4-5 years
<lauratika> very stuborn issue with proxy in 11.10 cant connect to internet on banshee, totem, ubuntu software centre, synaptic. not using proxy at all but running totem in terminal says can't access proxy server something is messing up the connection to internet... browser, skype and ubuntu one working no problem really need some help
<Guest40194> wow
<Guest40194> i cant wait until i have a month under my belt cant imagine a year
<pp7> lauratika: been there
<lauratika> really?!
<lauratika> wow pp7 now feel lees frustrated, now just curious on what this is all about any idea?
<pp7> lauratika: u sure u disabled it in the global network settings?
<Guest39730> hai
<lauratika> yes it is, via networks?
<pp7> yea
<lauratika> or should i go somewhere else?
<pp7> what Ubuntu version?
<lauratika> 11.10
<pp7> hmm
<pp7> lauratika: so u set proxy method to "none"?
<lauratika> yes i did, then also apply system wide
<pp7> lauratika: and still no luck?
<lauratika> so far i kow banshee and totem if run as root will connect to internet
<pp7> lauratika: if only i could remember how i fixed it
<lauratika> that would be awsome
<pp7> heh
<Lafiir> When I replace Empathy with Pidgin, can I rename the Pidgin-entry in the messaging menu to 'Chat', along with its monochrome icon and more importantly its position in the menu (directly below the status-selector)?
<lauratika> and now if a launch totem in terminal and trying to connect to internet says Cannot connect to proxy (127.0.0.1)
<lauratika> this issue has been hanging wild crazy for days now
<pp7> lauratika: what does: env | grep proxy    return?
<lauratika> run with sudo?
<pp7> no
<lauratika> http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8123/
<lauratika> https_proxy=https://127.0.0.1:8123/
<pp7> ok...
<lauratika> but i didnt set those ports only for vidalia and polipo
<tonyyarusso> 8123 - isn't that Squid?
<lauratika> but i uninstall both
<tonyyarusso> Or polipo, yeah.
<lauratika> yes but no more polipo
<pp7> lauratika: but u set those ports previously?
<lauratika> yeah to be set for opera and chrome
<pp7> lauratika: so u just gotta find out where those environment variables are stored
<pp7> lauratika: and remove it
<chris_ace2> Hi, I was just given a copy off my friend of 8.10 how do I just put the CD in to upgrade?
<lauratika> but polipo config file it's gone
<lauratika> how can i know that?
<pp7> lauratika: yea but doesnt look like it restored proxy settings :P
<lauratika> cause that is creating the issue
<pp7> lauratika: what does cat /etc/environment return?
<lauratika> without sudo right?
<pp7> yes
<lauratika> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<lauratika> LANGUAGE="en_US:es_MX:en_AU:en"
<lauratika> LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
<lauratika> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<lauratika> LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
<FloodBot1> lauratika: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seroquel> i have a directory with a ton of differently named 7zip files. will this extract them all into the folder?
<pp7> lauratika: hmm nothing proxy related?
<lauratika> but the first output show some proxy rigth?
<seroquel> for * in *.7z;do 7z e “$*”;done
<pp7> lauratika: yea
<lauratika> where can this proxy setting be stored?
<lauratika> and also it's only on this account, cause running banshee as root connects no prblems at all
<seroquel> is this correct syntax to unzip lots of 7zip files in the same directory at the same time? for * in *.7z;do 7z e “$*”;done
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, what version are you on did you say?
<magn3ts> how can I mute my audio via a command in the command line?
<pp7> lauratika: try gconftool -s /system/http_proxy/use_proxy -t bool false (no sudo)
<magn3ts> preferably one that can be non-interactive?
<magn3ts> I need to give my roomie a way to mute my audio :P
<chris_ace2> RichTUK: I am currently on the previous version to 8.10 on my other computer is it a simple, put CD in and upgrade?
<lauratika> pp7: done but still not working
<pp7> lauratika: hmmm
<RichTUK> chris_ace2 what version are you on at the moment?
<chris_ace2> RichTUK: how do i work that out?
<lauratika> wow seems im stuck between a proxy and my pc...
<chris_ace2> 6 something i think
<pp7> lauratika: try sudo http_proxy= (enter)
<pp7> lauratika: and try without sudo
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, if you turn the computer upside down it should say, maybe, thats where mine is
<pp7> lauratika: do same for https
<lauratika> with sudo brings the help menu with out bring the terminal name again
<chris_ace2> RichTUK: which one do i turn upside down?
<pp7> ah
<pp7> lauratika: try sudo export http_proxy= (enter)
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, the computer you want to upgrade
<lauratika> sorry, with sudo brings help menu and without it dont fix it
<lauratika> i mean still blocked by the proxy
<chris_ace2> RichTUK: will do that now the tower box or monitor screen?
<pp7> lauratika: try with "export"
<lauratika> only export?
<pp7> no
<lauratika> in terminal you mean?
<pp7> what i said above
<pp7> yes in terminal
<seroquel> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop that has an ssd
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, have you tried unpluging and reconnecting it to the power suply
<seroquel> is there anything special i have to do? i am running ubuntu 11.10
<lauratika> you want to see the output is big?
<tonyyarusso> seroquel: You mean because of the SSD?  Nope.
<chris_ace2> RichTUK: i will try that now
<pp7> lauratika: no
<acu> what ubuntu corresponds to debian squeeze ?
<pp7> lauratika: error?
<lauratika> export without quotes rigth
<lauratika> no error more like the help menu
<tonyyarusso> acu: There isn't a direct correspondence.
<tonyyarusso> acu: However, 10.04 and Squeeze had similar freeze dates.
<acu> well - indirect closest guess
<chris_ace2> RichTUK: says NTLDR is missing
<tonyyarusso> Squeeze was slightly later.
<pp7> lauratika: yes
<tonyyarusso> acu: So, some mix of 10.04 and 10.10 probably.
<lauratika> well bring the help menu
<pp7> hmm
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, you might need to replace the Network Tearducr Lens Drive Recovery to use the cd
<acu> tonyyarusso,  great - I have two laptops with Atheros wifi - one 5K one 9K and none of them works - well I can see them by iwconfig (wlan shows up) but it does not see the wifi network - I do not know what to do
<chris_ace2> is that expensive RichTUK ?
<Guest7196> hello
<lauratika> so basically the proxy is set up some where rigth pp7?
<pp7> yep
<Guest7196> How do I join a ubuntu newbie server?
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, it wast the last time it happend to me, there might be a workaround tho, you might be able to do an RPM upgrade like Fedora, do you have the internet
<w30> Guest /j #ubuntu-beginners
<pp7> lauratika: anything proxy related in: ~/.bash_profile   ?
<chris_ace2> RichTUK: yes i have dsl internet how do i update?
<w30> Guest7196,  /j #ubuntu-beginners
<PaperSpeaker> When I first install ubuntu, what should I install?
<PaperSpeaker> ok
<PaperSpeaker> thanks
<pp7> lauratika: actually: ~/.profile
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, if you go to the cmd and type sudo atp-get rpm ubuntu 8.10-package-upgrade it might work
<chris_ace2> gives me a error doesn't know cmd RichTUK
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, hmmm strange
<lauratika> pp7: i dont have .profile in my home folder
<pp7> lauratika: strange
<lauratika> find it
<pp7> lauratika: check again
<lauratika> its a file not a folder
<pp7> lauratika: correct
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, maybe you need to update your repos
<chris_ace2> RichTUK how do i do that?
<lauratika> pp7: nothing proxy related and now we noe the rascal is somewhere but not where damn!
<pp7> lauratika: hmm
<pp7> lauratika: have u rebooted since having this problem?
<lauratika> yes many times and also after disabling the proxy in network menu and also after uninstalling vidalia and polipo
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, pacman-Syy ubuntu8.10-core-pakage-update -S upgrade 8.10
<lauratika> i have a guest account on this pc and has the same issue
<chris_ace2> woo too thank you RichTUK its doing something!
<ghoti> If I `ufw allow {yadda}`, I gather that ufw sets up my iptables directly, but does it store my change anywhere?  If I have custom allow rules, what's the recommended way to make them come back when I reboot?
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, awesome, whats it saying in terminal
<chris_ace2> RichTUK i typed it into google and found it
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, dont be an idiot its a promt command
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, maybe its a vga problem tho, i remember there was a common problem that vga took power away from the cd drives in 8.10
<chris_ace2> RichTUK i have a ati card
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, ah maybe its that, linux has huge ati issues, sometimes i think it works best with no gfx card attall
<MahaVishnu> nvidia is the way to go for linux.
<chris_ace2> ati is great has always worked and i am trying to upgrade to 8.10
<dr_willis> ati has linux issues. :-)  not linuxs fault
<dj_segfault> The problem is, every year or so that flip flops.  For a while ATI worked with Linux much more closely than NVidia,  but right now NVidia works better.
<MahaVishnu> idk, i've always had problems with ati + linux so I just stopped buying them.
<chris_ace2> should i upgrade to nvidia before upgrading to 8.10?
<dr_willis> we will hav to see how ati and nvudia handle wayland when it gets here.
<MahaVishnu> chris_ace2, no see if your card works.. why wouldn't you.
<chris_ace2> it won't boot
<dr_willis> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<MahaVishnu> what do you mean it won't boot thats not telling me crap
<chris_ace2> ntldr errors
<chris_ace2> Whatever that is
<Flyfox> you should get a gtx 590, much better than ati
<mr0wl> hey
<MahaVishnu> ntldr? isn't that windows related
<mr0wl> does anyone know where gnome-mplayer stores it's screenshots?
<chris_ace2> i need one of those flyfox?
<truepurple> I see flash listed in synaptic, but how do I tell whether it is 64bit or not?
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, if your on 64 it will show you 64bit packages won't it?
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, I don't know, is that the case?
<dr_willis> flash in synaptic is a flash installer tool.not flash itself
<chris_ace2> MahaVishnu i think i have hard drive issues at the moment because i was looking at 8.10 64byte release
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, yea pretty dang sure.
<MahaVishnu> chris_ace2, are you dual booting? cause ntldr is for like xp or windows 7 or something
<chris_ace2> MahaVishnu no it is only linux on it its on the other computer
<MahaVishnu> huh?
<chris_ace2> RichTUK told me packman -Syy
<chris_ace2> which worked
<chris_ace2> but now it says ntldr issues
<truepurple> Is 11.1.102 the latest version of flash for ubuntu/linux?
<pers3us> chris_ace2 packman? Have you installed arch or ubuntu?
<MahaVishnu> chris_ace2, yea are you even on ubuntu !?
<siianeukbunda> who from indonesia ?
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, I have 11.1.102.55
<siianeukbunda> please
<Guest43976> http://paynize.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=9872
<RichTUK> hes trying to upgrade to 8.10, i dont know what he is on now, he said its NEC Syrix
<chris_ace2> pers3us & MahaVishnu yes
<MahaVishnu> Syrix.
<MahaVishnu> what the heck is that.\
<truepurple>  I tried to install flash listed in synaptic but it gave me a strange error about dependencies "flashplugin-nonfree: Depends: flashplugin-installer but it is not going to be installed"
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, in a terminal ( close synaptic ) sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<chris_ace2> cyrix
<chris_ace2> its my old computer
<MahaVishnu> idk what cyrix is is that unix/linux ?
<RichTUK> what os are you running atm chris_ace2
<dr_willis> you have done a   sudo apt-get update  and  apt-get  upgrade     recently  truepurple ?
<MahaVishnu> probably plan9 lol!
<chris_ace2> ubuntu RichTUK
<RichTUK> which ubunu
<pers3us> Cyrix is brand name? We want to know what os are you running. RichTUK does uname -a tell you the version and all?
<chris_ace2> this computer is a mac
<chris_ace2> the other is the cyrix computer
<dr_willis> cyrix is an old cpu i recall
<MahaVishnu> cyrix makes processors right?
<MahaVishnu> ahh!
<MahaVishnu> wow. how old is that machine chris_ace2
<chris_ace2> 4 years
<ActionParsnip> 4 years aint so old
<MahaVishnu> I thought they went out of business or something long ago.
<dr_willis> old cruddy junk when there were new.
<MahaVishnu> yea it's not.
<pers3us> chris_ace2 really?
<chris_ace2> it was a anniversary present from my wife
<MahaVishnu> is this guy for real ?
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: nice nick btw :)
<RichTUK> chris_ace2 maybe yu could update to a commodore 64 before you try updating an OS
<MahaVishnu> thanks ;-P
<pers3us> seriously is this guy for real?
<chris_ace2> lol RichTUK thats a old computer!
<ActionParsnip> pers3us: what spec is it, I missed the start
<dr_willis> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrix
<pers3us> no specs dude!
<Xeo_> my name in the terminal is root@(none) how do I change the (none) part
<pers3us> he is using some old shitty computer that i have never heard of ..
<ActionParsnip> I have a 4 year old laptop with a dual core 1.3Ghz 32bit CPU and 3Gb RAM
<dr_willis> !hostname | Xeo_
<ubottu> Xeo_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Xeo_> thank you
<chris_ace2> is it cyrix too ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> RichTUK: what is the make and model please?
<truepurple> dr_willis, a week ago
<ActionParsnip> chris_ace2: no its some core2duo thingy
<chris_ace2> I can put two xeon processors in this
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, will that install the plugin as well, or do I need to also install that synaptic listing?
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, I believe it does it all for you.
<dr_willis> truepurple:  try it now then try installing again
<RichTUK> ActionParsnip, make and model of what, its chris_ace2 computer not mine, specs look nice tho, whats the cooling like chris
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, have you done sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<MahaVishnu> to get java etc.
<chris_ace2> good thank you RichTUK
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, I believe so
<pers3us> I am out of here.. you are scary chris_ace2
<Xeo_> ok 127.0.0.1 hoast is in my hosts file and host is in my hostname file but it still displays as (non)
<ActionParsnip> RichTUK: I thought you'd seen the make and model of the system in question...
<chris_ace2> sorry pers3us thank you for help
<MahaVishnu> Xeo_, it goes like this in /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1	localhost
<MahaVishnu> 127.0.1.1	Media
<MahaVishnu> Xeo_, Media is my hostname
<ActionParsnip> Cyrix MII 300Mhz. Power!!!!!!
<Xeo_> i have that in tn there as well
<truepurple> dr_willis, the flash is loading, but that flash install option is unchecked in synaptic, should I install it?
<chris_ace2> ActionParsnip mine is 733mhz LOL
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, How do I check for sure?
<MahaVishnu> Xeo_, what does /etc/hostname say ?
<Xeo_> how do i msg like that?
<ActionParsnip> chris_ace2: nice, wikipedia says that if someone used and AWE64 soundcard it could only use 32 of the channels
<zeep2986> what option do i need to input to rmdir with files still in it
<dr_willis> truepurple: what flash is loading
<chris_ace2> ActionParsnip is that what is causing my error?
<truepurple> dr_willis, a flash game
<ActionParsnip> zeep2986: if you use:   rm -r folder     it will delete all files and folders and sub folders in the folder you name
<ActionParsnip> chris_ace2: what is your error?
<zeep2986> thank you
<RichTUK> ntldr was the error i think he said
<pers3us> some ntldr thing :P
<dr_willis> truepurple: if its working.. leave stuff alone i guess
<chris_ace2> yes thank you RichTUK & pers3us
<Xeo_> nvm i got it after reboot
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, have you tried to reboot
<pers3us> can you write your error once again? and what are you doing right now.  chris_ace2
<chris_ace2> RichTUK 8 times now :(
<truepurple> dr_willis, well the original issue of graphics not updating properly still partially exists.
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, so type that, even if I have it already?
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, what file syslem are you using, also do you have a cd drive in that
<chris_ace2> pers3us NTLDR is Missing, press any ket to restart
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, yea and does it say like '56' for installed and '56' for candidate
<pers3us> I am not sure but this happens when you have ntfs partition ..
<MahaVishnu> chris_ace2, and have you NEVER had windows on that computer, cause ntldr is for windows!!!!!!!!
<pers3us> marked as active
<chris_ace2> i did once
<pers3us> any partition with windows?
<MahaVishnu> do you still have an ntfs partition ?
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, it says 43
<pers3us> i think he has one of the partition as windows..
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, under installed ?
<chris_ace2> I don't know how to check
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, and candidate
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, you got it then.
<pers3us> ok you have the ubuntu cd with you right?
<chris_ace2> yes pers3us
<truepurple> perlstein, no, I used a net install from unetbootin
<Xeo_> sorry where is the config for vncserver to set it to start a gnome screen not an x screen?
<pers3us> ok put that in the drive and boot with it.. can you boot into ubuntu?
<chris_ace2> pers3us yes it starts spins up then comes up with NTLDR
<chris_ace2> error
<pers3us> ok no no ..
<Jim449991> how to force the network in the terminal to connect ?
<MahaVishnu> chris_ace2, can you download a fresh ubuntu iso on a different pc and md5 check it before you burn it to disk and then install from that .... thats what I'd do.
<pers3us> no re
<pers3us> he is not able to boot into ubuntu
<chris_ace2> I don't think its booting properly anymore.
<MahaVishnu> yea he needs a new ubuntu .iso I think that disk is bad.
<Veovis_Muaddib> Where can I go for UEFI help?
<truepurple> dr_willis, MahaVishnu, is the install from this page -http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ the same as the install from that command?
<Veovis_Muaddib> UEFI shell help
<pers3us> are are you booting into cd or not? i mean is cd your first boot device?
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, does your computer know to look for the cd on boot?
<pers3us> chris_ace2
<hellslinger> I can boot from USB stick on my UEFI system, but I cannot boot after installed, anyone know what to do
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, yea pretty much
<chris_ace2> I can hear the CD spin up then when it comes to the other part after checking the memory says NTLDR
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, since it wants you to use apt for ubuntu anyway lol.
<chris_ace2> So I guess not?
<RichTUK> chris_ace2, you need to get into your bios
<RichTUK> and tell it to boot from cd
<pers3us> aarrgghh .. whatever you do your cd will spin.
<chris_ace2> how?
<dr_willis> truepurple: i only use the packages from the repos. i never directly download from adobe.
<MahaVishnu> chris_ace2, esc. del f12 it will tell you on your screen on boot how to enter setup or bios.
<truepurple> dr_willis, why is that?
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, should I install the version listed in synaptic as well?
<chris_ace2> Ok I will press them all together?
<dr_willis> its easier.. for one rhing truepurple
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, is your flash not working now?
<pers3us> the moment your computer power turns on, see on the bottom of the screen, there would be some things listed like press this to go there .. read and tell us chris_ace2
<truepurple> dr_willis,  MahaVishnu the option for setting is darkened out in flash, any idea why/how I can enable the option?
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, right, it is not working right
<CarlFK> chris_ace2: or try unplugging your keyboard - you may get an error saying "press X to enter setup" plug it back in, it whatever X is
<chris_ace2> Ok, firmware update
<MahaVishnu> idk flash sucks man.
<pers3us> chris_ace2 don't press together
<chris_ace2> Thats the CD?
<lystra> Anyone here get iSCSI working with a bonded interface?
<pers3us> nope
<chris_ace2> brb going to try again
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, and you have flashplugin-installer installed now ?
<pers3us> there will be some options
<pers3us> k
<dr_willis> i basically turn off flash these days
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: using the repos is gppd as when a new version is updated on the repo, you will get the new flash, if you manually install you will need to manually update too
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, yes, but not the non-free flash listing in synaptic
<Transx3> I just got done installing Ubuntu 11.11 but when i try to boot it gets stick at verifying dmi pool data...
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: if you are using oneiric, enable the partner repo and install adobe-installer
<Transx3> Any help?
<chris_ace2> Ok boot off CD :)
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, all I needed was flashplugin-downloader & flashplugin-installer
<chris_ace2> Thank you pers3us!
<truepurple> ActionParsnip,  it is 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Transx3: turn off the system and pull the power from the tower, leave it off for 10 - 20 mins then re-attach and turn on
<Transx3> Really?
<Transx3> Lol
<ActionParsnip> !info adobe-installer natty
<ubottu> Package adobe-installer does not exist in natty
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, you don't have trouble with flash screens updating right sometimes or setting option darkened out?
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip, it's called flashplugin-installer afaik
<ActionParsnip> Transx3: yes, your RAM is full of errors, if you power off, the errors will clear and you can boot
<Transx3> Well, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: yeah, or flashplugin-nonfree, either is fine
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, got any idea why settings would be darkened out for my flash or how I might enable it?
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, yes my settings are greyed out.
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, I have never needed to look at that though until now..
<pers3us> chris_ace2 . no prob
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, I tried that, but it said it couldn't install, complained of dependancies
<Transx3> Were you guys trying to get flash working on chromium or Firefox?
<Transx3> I had to do that not too long ago on lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: just install flashplugin-nonfree and you will get flash, if you have a 64bit OS then I suggest you use the sevenmachines PPA (assuming its up) and install the package there
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'      Thanks
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, install it over the flash plugin installer that seems to come with its own?
<MahaVishnu> ok im confused ActionParsnip the package is flashplugin-installer isn't it ? Iwhen I search for flashplugin-nonfree I find flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: i believe one is  a transitional
<MahaVishnu> idk what that mean ;\
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package flashplugin-nonfree does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-nonfree natty
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<MahaVishnu> ic
<MahaVishnu> cause the package is 32bit but it runs as 64bit ?
<MahaVishnu> ii  flashplugin-downloader:i386            11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.10.1                 Adobe Flash Player plugin downloader
<MahaVishnu> and im on 64 bit too..
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, that command gave me no output at all, just threw me to a invalid prompt (you know, the kind without a directory address that doesn't take commands)
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: on oneiric?
<MahaVishnu> yea
<pers3us> arre no .. package is 32 bit but uses a wrapper to run on 64bit.
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, hit ctrl+c to return to a normal prompt.
<pers3us> what is the isues?
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: uninstall both and enable the partner repo, you can then install adobe-installer and get 64bit flash
<pers3us> MahaVishnu?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: it's one long command
<truepurple> pers3us, I can not get flash to work right
<pers3us> ok
<Veovis_Muaddib> Can anyone point me in the direction of UEFI shell help?  #efi and #uefi don't exist, no information that I need in Google, etc...
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, I copy pasted it in one piece, and it did as I described
<MahaVishnu> !partner repo
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762495/
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip, got a link for how to add partner repo ?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: like that
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: you can uncommemnt the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list   or you can run the software sources app in dash
<maum> where is synaptic on ubuntu 11.10?
<MahaVishnu> yea I just figured that out thank you ;-)
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, that doesn't help, but looking closer, I see I missed a ' at the end when I was copy/pasting
<ActionParsnip> maum: in the repos
<maum> ActionParsnip, I couldn't find it
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: you gotta be accurate dude
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip, I upgraded from 11.04 im guessing it didn't take my flash with it ?
<maum> ActionParsnip, repos? where it is?
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, You're not telling me anything I don't know, it is called a accident
<ActionParsnip> !info synaptic | maum
<ubottu> maum: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.2ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 2099 kB, installed size 6980 kB
<ActionParsnip> maum: be sure you have universe repo enabled
<maum> ActionParsnip,how can I do?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: I know
<ActionParsnip> maum: there is software  sources in dash
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/762497/
<ActionParsnip> maum: or you can uncomment the lines in sources.list
<maum> ActionParsnip, should I install it from terminal using apt-get?
<maum> ??
<pers3us> maum why do you want synaptic?
<maum> pers3us, not nessary to get synaptic on ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> maum: whichever way you prefer
<pers3us> truepurple can you tell me what is the problem you facing? i saw your paste, what is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: seems sevenmachines ppa is totally gone :(
<maum> pers3us, because it installs appendencies..
<pers3us> maum you don't need synaptic at all, if you work with command line or use software center
<maum> pers3us, because it installs dependencies
<pers3us> maum: software center does that too
<ActionParsnip> maum: they all do, or the package system would break
<maum> pers3us, really? on ubuntu 11.04 . it doesn't
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip, is this ok? I did what you said http://pastebin.com/P0CXFzSy
<pers3us> maum who told you that? It does ..
<ActionParsnip> maum: it does, if an app needs deps they are downloaded automatically
<truepurple> pers3us, flash screens don't update right, scrolling up and down on the page fixes it, and settings option is grayed out, so messing with hardware acceleration like someone else suggested doesn't seem possible.
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: looks good, you can clean up with:  sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-downloader:i386
<pers3us> truepurple basically, at the moment your flash is working, though not working correctly?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: you could go for the manual install method with the .so, shame natty doesn't have the love :(
<maum> pers3us, when I want to install ffmpeg, it has many dependencies but the package center didn't find the dependencies but synaptic did. so...
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, does that have anything to do with nspluginwrapper? I uninstalled that upon instructions, I was told it was buggy
<truepurple> pers3us, yes
<maum> ActionParsnip, where can I find the menu  (System > Administration ) on ubuntu 11.10? I cannot find it.
<maum> where can I find the menu  (System > Administration ) on ubuntu 11.10? I cannot find it.
<pers3us> maum I think you didn't run a simple upate command after install. which downloads list of packages, whereas it gets downloaded in synaptic (not sure)  anyway, just run this command in the  sudo apt-get update
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip, thanks! maybe my flash won't freeze all the time now. wondering why I had 32bit flash though.
<maum> pers3us, ok btw where can I find the menu  (System > Administration ) on ubuntu 11.10? I cannot find it.
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: its how it goes, unless you take the extra steps you'll get the 32bit
<ActionParsnip> maum: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<KFP> maum: See the "cog" in the upper right corner.
<pers3us> truepurple idoubt nspluginwrapper is culprit here, i think Adobe released a version which supports 64bit
<truepurple> pers3us, ActionParsnip worth noting is that earlier version seemed to work fine, this flash problem came out of nowhere, but how can I use a earlier version if this is the case?
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip, oh wait wasn't thinking. So if you don't enable the parner repo you get 32bit flash every time?
<MahaVishnu> never knew that.
<truepurple> pers3us, Yes, I got the weblink, but I am told that flash plugin installer is the same
<maum> KFP: I don't understand
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: yes
<pers3us> okso you have latest 64 bit one installed or the old one with nspluginwrapper installd?
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, what is sevenmachines ppa, and should I really care whether it is installed or not?
<KFP> maum:  The icon next to your user name and the clock.
<truepurple> pers3us, I just reinstalled it, so I take it that is the latest, I read off a number and someone else said that is the version they have too
<ActionParsnip> maum: all the icons from those menus is in dash, you will have a filter on the right but a simple text search will show what you need
<pers3us> hmm .. truepurple can you paste the output of this command dpkg --get-selections |grep flash\
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: its an old 3rd party ppa to get beta 64bit flash in Ubbuntu, it is now stable and in the partner repo now, so maintaining the PPA is redundant
<pers3us> ignore the slash in the last
<maum> there is one system setting menu but there is no System > Administration menu
<MahaVishnu> finding out I had 32bit flash on 64bit really makes me wonder what else I don't know about ubuntu.
<pers3us> truepurple this command dpkg --get-selections |grep flash
<ActionParsnip> maum: what are you wanting?
<maum> KFP, ActionParsnip : there is system setting menu but no administration menu.
<ActionParsnip> maum: which icon?
<truepurple> pers3us, flashplugin-installer	install  flashplugin-nonfree	install
<maum> KFP, ActionParsnip : I want to find administration menu
<ActionParsnip> maum: yes but to then do what?
<pers3us> gimme a moment truepurple
<maum> ActionParsnip, to change gdm theme
<ActionParsnip> maum: search dash for:  login
<truepurple> pers3us, also paste.ubuntu.com/762497/
<maum> ActionParsnip, I don't know what it mean
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, so you play flash games or use flash heavy websites? ever had trouble with flash screens updating properly?
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, just do sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-downloader. then edit /etc/apt/sources.list remove the # from before the 2 lines under partner repo. save the file. do a sudo apt-get update then do a sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin then in a terminal type flash-player-properties to edit the settings ?
<ActionParsnip> maum: press your windows key, dash is now showing, use the keyboard to search in the search box and type:  login    then wait
<MahaVishnu> that look good parsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: i'd add --purge to the remove commands
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, So what does all that do in the end?
<maum> ActionParsnip, user account found by it
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, give you 64bit flash and the ability to edit the settings ... what you wanted it to do!
<ActionParsnip> maum: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-change-lightdm-login-screen.html
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, I just did all that and my flash is working better now.
<truepurple> ActionParsnip,  "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-downloader." ?
<Transx3> Hey action, th at
<maum> ActionParsnip,  ok
<Transx3> Hey action, that didn't help,  any other ideas?
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, what bad behavior was it doing before that it isn't doing now?
<pers3us> truepurple if MahaVishnu's method doesn't solve your problem, you try installing it manually. after downloading from adobe =
<excelsio1> hello
<excelsior> hello
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, was just real slow before.
<ActionParsnip> Transx3: what is your issue?
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, also was no way ( that I know of ) to edit the settings.
<truepurple> pers3us, I was told it that was the same thing as the install flash plugin installer thing
<truepurple> pers3us, minus updates
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, honestly dude. just do what I told you lol. I gave you every step!!
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, MahaVishnu  "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-downloader." ?
<Transx3> I just got door installing ubuntu and when ever i try to boot it gets stick at a black screen with white letters. It says different ide channels and shows all my drives and at the bottom it says, "verifying dmi pool data".
<Transx3> *done
<Transx3> *stuck
<Transx3> Lol, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: you can specify multiple packages in remove:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-install flashplugin-nonfree
<MahaVishnu> oh thats good to know.
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, instead of "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-downloader."?
<ActionParsnip> Transx3: oh yes, all I can recommend is powering off for a long time and/or taking the BIOS battery out. You need to clear the old error logs
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: same difference
<Transx3> Now i tried again, still same screen but below the verify part it says boot from cd:
<Transx3> Well, i restored all factory bios setting...
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. I want install an old version of gedit package with /usr/local prefix with some program prefix as well. How do I make it with dpkg?
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, try taking out your battery for like 5 minutes bro.
<MahaVishnu> it's good advice.
<ruslan_osmanov> ... having a deb file
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, MahaVishnu, it said "E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-install", ignore this and continue with the rest of the instructions?
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, "installer"
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, "sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree" ?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: instead of instantly pasting errors here, read the screen and the flow of the chat and you would have seen the issue
<MahaVishnu> ruslan_osmanov, whats the point of this ?
<ruslan_osmanov> MahaVishnu, gedit 3 has a bug in snippets
<Transx3> So unplugging it alone won't do the trick, you gotta take out the bios battery?
<MahaVishnu> ruslan_osmanov, I could be wrong but doesn't changing a prefix of a program get done with a make file or something when building from source... someone help him lol.
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, use "sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree" as the command?
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, taking out the battery clears the CMOS of old data
<MahaVishnu> thats part of it...
<truepurple> so does temporary jumper placement, clears out the cmos without the need to remove the battery
<MahaVishnu> huh?
<Transx3> i did that but it does the sane thing..
<ActionParsnip> Transx3: i've had to do it a few times,  let all power drain out, leave it about half an hour then it should be ok
<Transx3> Alright, i hope, thanks.
<maum> ActionParsnip, I like to do this : http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/222/20-gdm-themes-for-ubuntu-you-probably-haven-t-seen-before ... below in the page it requires system > administration menu.
<truepurple> MahaVishnu,  "edit /etc/apt/sources.list" how?
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, gedit or nano
<ActionParsnip> maum: that's from 2009 which is when Jaunty was around.
<maum> ActionParsnip, what about this? http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/change-ubuntu-11-10-logon-screen-background-with-lightdm-manager/
<ActionParsnip> maum: ubuntu doesn't even use gdm by default now, it uses lightdm
<ActionParsnip> maum: sure, looks fine, it's on eiric based too :)
<ActionParsnip> maum: its just a pretty GUI to edit the file than my link told you yto edit...
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, "uncomment the two lines under partner repo", you mean # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner ?
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip, can you help me with a video problem.... I can't stop Xorg completely cause lightdm always restarts it. how to avoid this and drop back to a text terminal with the ability to restart x later ?
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, a half an hour? You really think there are boards out there able to hold a charge that long?
<Transx3> So you don't think that will work?
<truepurple> Transx3, well it sounds strange to me that it would take that long to remove all residue charge, most of the time they say like 30 seconds... I wouldn't get your hopes up, but it couldn't hurt to try.
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: why do you want to stop lightdm?
<ruslan_osmanov> there no some small 8x8 gnome icons in xfce. What should I install?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: i cna only call it as I see it, could also ask in ##hardware
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip, if I look in pstree lightdm spawns Xorg. I want to be able to kill Xorg completely and just use text terminal. but lightdm always restarts Xorg and I end up at the lightdm login screen.
<Transx3> Damn, well, i don't know what else would fix it, i had lubuntu going and then i reinstalled Ubuntu and after it was finished i restarted to this...
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: add the boot option:  text    and you can boot to text only. You can then remove the option and boot to GUI
<truepurple> Transx3, I probably can't help, but what is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: if you are installing nvidia drivers, I recommend you use the nvidia-current package (guessing what you are doing)
<Transx3> Have you been r for awhile? I typed it up there,  kinda long and hard to explain.lol
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip, I have nvidia drivers alrdy! I just want to be able to kill Xorg when I please and not have Lightdm restart it.
<truepurple> Transx3, but finding text in ubuntu is a super pain in the ass, can you summarize it in a sentence or two? (I feel your pain though, ever so often someone comes in asking for the details anew)
<r45c4l> hello room, i just need a little guidence to fix some error while installing a programe
<r45c4l> http://pastebin.com/tDbYT8pg this is the OP can any one tell me what i am doing wrong
<r45c4l> btw i am not a linux geek, i m just a beginner
<r45c4l> so forgive me for errors and mistakes and my ignorance
<somsip> r45c4l: might be worth checking in a #runy channel too if there is one
<somsip> * #ruby
<Transx3> It's okay, i appreciate the help. Well, i did what i said just a sec ago and when i booted back up it gets stick at a black screen with white letters. It says different ide channels and shows all my drives and at the bottom it says, "verifying dmi pool data" and below that it says,  "boot from cd:".
<r45c4l> okk somsip so it's a problem related to the ruby configuration ??
<r45c4l> but anyways thanks somsip let me check at #ruby room too
<truepurple> Transx3, In hardware, they said (and is my understanding) if you turn off the PSU for safety, and remove the cables from the PSU, as well as the cmos battery, the drain of the board should take like 5 seconds, nowhere near 30 minutes
<somsip> r45c4l: I have very little experience with ruby so maybe someone else can say more, but either a config issue r a bug in that gem
<Transx3> Alright, well, where do i go from here? Lol or am i just f'ed
<Transx3> Lol
<r45c4l> :P somsip atleast u have some idea, i m just a n00b its just that programme needs ruby thats why i have to go through all this
<r45c4l> :P
<ruslan_osmanov> i've got it myself: sudo apt-get install python-support python-gtksourceview2 ;  sudo dpkg --force-downgrade -i  gedit-common_2.30.4-2ubuntu1_all.deb ; sudo dpkg --force-downgrade -i  gedit_2.30.4-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<ruslan_osmanov> MahaVishnu, install prefix is --instdir option of dpkg (man dpkg)
<truepurple> Transx3, I asked you to summarize your issue in a sentence or two if you can, if you already did, please copy paste it with my name.
<Transx3> Truepurple, It's okay, i appreciate the help. Well, i did what i said just a sec ago and when i booted back up it gets stick at a black screen with white letters. It says different ide channels and shows all my drives and at the bottom it says, "verifying dmi pool data" and below that it says,  "boot from cd:".
<truepurple> Transx3, did you try del or f2 or what ever your motherboard uses to get into cmos/bios?
<Transx3> Truepurple, Yeah, I've been there.
<Transx3> And it's del
<truepurple> Transx3, and tried it at different stages of turning on your PC? sometimes those windows of cmos activation can be really really small
<truepurple>  MahaVishnu, "uncomment the two lines under partner repo", you mean # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner ?
<Transx3> Yeah, I've been in the menu, what about it?
<Transx3> The black screen comes after the chance to go into bios
<truepurple> Transx3, you've been into cmos? Then perhaps you can change settings to fix the issue
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, are you on maverick or oneiric ?
<Transx3> All the settings are factory though.
<ruslan_osmanov> is there a dpkg config to check for a package version until it becomes X.Y?
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, 11.04
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, lsb_release -a is it codename natty, then change maverick to natty
<ruslan_osmanov> i mean to set a package version there from which to upgrade further
<pnorman> I just installed a SATA card and two 1TB 7200 RPM drives into my ubuntu server. I'm looking to do a stress test of the card to make sure it performs properly and doesn't hang the machine like my last one did. Does anyone have suggestions on commands to run? Both drives are unformatted
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, and uncomment means remove the #
<ruslan_osmanov> am I invisible?
<ruslan_osmanov> ignored
<truepurple> Transx3, What kind of hard drive do you have? A blank one to install windows/linux on? One already set up with something?
<Transx3> Truepurple, All the settings are factory though.
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, I figured out how to uncomment, but I need to know which lines to uncomment
<truepurple> Transx3, never mind that, and please answer the quesiton
<MahaVishnu> pnorman, sudo hdparm -tT /dev/device
<truepurple> Transx3, is it a blank hard drive your trying to install a OS onto? Or a established one?
<MahaVishnu> pnorman, that will do the reads atleast.
<Transx3> Well, it was set up with lubuntu and i decided i wanted Ubuntu so i clicked reinstall Ubuntu in the setup and installed Ubuntu. Then i booted to this.
<Transx3> Truepurple ^
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, you got any disks you can try to boot? or usb
<pnorman> MahaVishnu: Doesn't the -T option just add testing of the cache system and not involve the disk?
<truepurple> Transx3, most motherboards would default to booting with CD I think because they assume a blank drive, set boot to hard drive...
<Transx3> Truepurple: Well, it boots Ubuntu on a CD..
<MahaVishnu> pnorman, hrm yep apparently.
<truepurple> Transx3, so what is the problem?
<truepurple> Transx3, you want it to boot the hard drive, right? So set the hard drive as your first boot
<MahaVishnu> pnorman, you can do a write benchmark and a read too using palimpsest
<Transx3> I want it to boot from my hard drive. I did...
<pnorman> MahaVishnu: I can do sequential reads (and writes) with dd if=... of=... bs=1G count=lots
<r45c4l> somsip, no help from #ruby looks like every one is inactive there
<MahaVishnu> pnorman, then why'd you ask the question in the first placei f you knew the answer ?
<r45c4l> :(
<r45c4l> trying to fix this since last 2 hours
<sgo11> hi, I am trying to install gnome-shell online. the installation process asks me to remove libpanel-applet-3-0, is this safe to do? thanks.
<StarryNight> so anyone in here loves windows?
<r45c4l> MahaVishnu u indian bro ??
<MahaVishnu> r45c4l, no.
<truepurple> Transx3, and did it work?
<pnorman> MahaVishnu: that wants me to install 38 packages, including what appear to be x11 related packages.
<MahaVishnu> pnorman, ahh you said server. then do your command ;-)
<somsip> r45c4l: what are you installing?
<Transx3> When i switch it it just does the same thing but doesn't say boot from CD, just the verifying dmi pool data again. Isn't Ubuntu faster when you run it from your hard drive?
<MahaVishnu> still not sure why you asked a question you apparently had an answer to........ some kind of quest for knowledge ?
<r45c4l> somsip, its basically a web lnerability scanner v
<truepurple> Transx3, anything is faster running from a HDD rather then a CD :p
<somsip> r45c4l: what is it called
<Transx3> That's what i thought...
<truepurple> ALOT faster
<r45c4l> its called arachni
<truepurple> especially once you consider CD/DVD spin up time
<somsip> r45c4l: and what version of ubuntu are you on?
<KFP> truepurple: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html   ;)
<r45c4l> 11.10 somnium
<somsip> r45c4l: http://npenkov.com/2011/11/08/get-ruby-on-rails-working-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<r45c4l> sorry somsip *
<pnorman> MahaVishnu: Ya - no GUI. Currently 8 drives in the server
<ticayou> slt à tous
<r45c4l> well i have installed 1.9.1 just now on my machine somsip
<Transx3> I wonder why lubuntu would work but not Ubuntu. 11.11 or 11.10
<Transx3> Truepurple^
<somsip> r45c4l: check the link - it has a possible fix for that error on 11.10
<Transx3> Bad install?
<pnorman> Is it safe to write directly to /dev/sdg, if there is no data on the drive I care about?
<MahaVishnu> yea
<MahaVishnu> just about anything is safe if you got no data to lose.
<truepurple> Transx3, so you can get a CD to boot?
<ticayou> j'ai mis à jour mon portable ss 11.10 et j'aimerai mettre gnome 3.2 plutot qu'unity
<r45c4l> ohh thanks somsip let me try that :) appreciate your help brother
<Transx3> Truepurple,  Yeah.
<somsip> r45c4l: I have no idea myself, but it looks like a good fit
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, I did not understand that first part of the last thing you said, and which lines do you want me to uncomment?
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, the 2 under partner repo man...
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, lol your still at that ? took me 2 total minutes.
<truepurple> Transx3, And your hard drive shows up in cmos looking like it should?
<Transx3> Yeah.
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, I mentioned two lines, are those the two lines you mean?
<sgo11> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, yea I told you like 10 minutes ago what to do after you asked
<r45c4l> :) yeah somsip but it actually helps you a lot when someone give his/her time to listen to you and try to help you
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, its possible you have a fault hardware component.
<r45c4l> that helps to release a lot of frustration :P
<truepurple> Transx3, are you sure that HDD is the one with your OS set up? Is the OS the same type as your board/memory 64bit/32bit?
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, after i asked, the only thing you told me with my name in it, is " lsb_release -a is it codename natty, then change maverick to natty" which I didn't understand, and to remove the pound to uncomment, which I already figured out
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, yea and that was in response to you asking are these the correct lines, and I told you what to do after.
<MahaVishnu> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<MahaVishnu> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<Transx3> Truepurple, i only have one hdd. this is the screen i get stuck at. http://www.sendspace.com/file/3cmkz8
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, that link doesn't work ?
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, upload it to imageshack.us
<Transx3> What!? Do you know a file sharing site i can post it on, it's a picture
<Transx3> Do you have to sign up?
<MahaVishnu> no
<MahaVishnu> its trying to make me download a .exe on the link you gave
<MahaVishnu> lol.
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, do you understand now?
<Transx3> Do you want the link or direct link?
<MahaVishnu> direct link i'd guess.
<Transx3>  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/20111207012645529.jpg/
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, I know what lines to comment in now, but I still don't get what you told me after you asked which version of ubuntu I am using
<Transx3> What? An exe? Lol
<truepurple> Transx3, looks like you are hanging at POST, I don't see a HDD listed in your devices.
<MahaVishnu> I see one. it says ide channel 2 master disk 160gb
<Transx3> It says 160 after master disk. Isn't that it?
<Transx3> Yeah.
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, can you change in the bios. that the HD is master of channel 1 ? and disable the dvd drive. your trying to boot from hd correct ?
<Transx3> Yeah.
<truepurple> the screen shot you gave me speaks of a DVD-RW, and master-slave, you got a IDE drive? so old
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, its possible it's a failing drive......
<Transx3> It's an older computer. Maybe.
<MahaVishnu> like he said ide? that disk has got to be ancient
<truepurple> Transx3, IDE has a frustrating master/slave system that sometimes requires messing with jumpers in the back of the drive
<MahaVishnu> get a new comp honestly.
<Transx3> The computer is an evetex gs3005, amd sempron.
<Transx3> I am, but i can't for about a month. Lol
<truepurple> if you don't have the master/slave jumpers set right for your hardware setup, it won't work MahaVishnu
<MahaVishnu> by the time you pay.... $60 ? if you can find a replacement drive. you can get a new emachines pc or something for like $300.
<StarryNight> lol that is very old computer
<StarryNight> if u still run ide
<Transx3> I know it is. Lol
<truepurple> StarryNight, well lets not get carried away, IDE was on motherboards of just last year
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, yea but his HD is alrdy a master right? can't he just move it to channel 1 and disable the dvd drive. just to simplify things ?
<Transx3> In bios there is not and ide channel 1, just 0 and 2
<Transx3>  And 3
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, the jumpers on the HDD still need to be set right, if its set to slave for example, it won't work, no matter the number of drives
<sgo11> wow! just installed gnome3. gnome3 is cool. :)
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, its gotta be set to master ( i think ) cause he was using it before!
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, master and slave has more to do with whether it is using part a of the IDE cable, or part b
<MahaVishnu> I know what master/slave on ide is ;-)
<truepurple> Transx3, Looking at the screen shot you sent, I see a DVD drive in master, not a HDD, maybe you sent me the wrong screen shot?
<maum> I see whenever I reboot PC. how can I fix this? http://ompldr.org/vYm1oMQ
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, look under the top box.
<MahaVishnu> where it says IDE channel 2 on the left
<Transx3> In bios the hdd I'd ide channel 2 master
<StarryNight> truepurple i havnt had ide drives for what now 5 years or so
<Transx3> *says
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, whats it say for dvd drive ?
<Northwoods> i installed wine on my 11.10  , i want to run windows exe file , how do i do it ?
<Transx3> Ide channel 0 master
<maum> I see whenever I reboot PC. how can I fix this? http://ompldr.org/vYm1oMQ
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, Transx3 ""Pri. Master Disk : DVD-RW, ATA 66" and for slave it is blank
<MahaVishnu> Northwoods, in terminal wine file.exe
<MahaVishnu> or just click it?
<truepurple> Transx3, at least in the link you sent me
<truepurple> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/20111207012645529.jpg/
<Transx3> Yeah, your correct, the ide channel 0 slave is blank
<truepurple> and no HDD
<Transx3> The hdd is ide channel 2 master
<truepurple> Transx3, how are you planing to boot from a HDD cmos doesn't see?
<MahaVishnu> it should still boot that hd!
<Transx3> It does on ide channel 2 master, doesn't it?
<MahaVishnu> omg. how do you not see it.
<Northwoods> i did double click the exe ,  http://pastebin.com/s5yjfG5b , i get this error message
<truepurple> oops, I see, still, looks kind of funny
<Northwoods> MahaVishnu, ^
<truepurple> Sorry, I expected it to be in the same box
<MahaVishnu> Northwoods, in terminal. sudo chmod +x /home/northwoods/Downloads/Dreamweaver.exe
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, get rid of the dvd drive. put the HD on the cable where the dvd drive was. and edit the bios if needed.
<maum> I see whenever I reboot PC. how can I fix this? http://ompldr.org/vYm1oMQ
<truepurple> Transx3, that board has to be 32bit only, but are you trying to use a 64 bit OS? Or otherwise, could the the OS you are trying to use be too new for the board? Or too old? What was this HDD on before that it worked?
<Transx3> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/20111207014817129.jpg/ this is my hdd, it has a different cable than the cd, which is a ribbon.
<Transx3> It worked with lubuntu before.
<kishan> join #drupal-support
<truepurple> Transx3, is this a move from one PC to another? Or did your PC suddenly stop working?
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, it has SATA!!!
<Transx3> Is that bad? Lol i know sata is newer
<MahaVishnu> isnt that sata on that HD ?
<MahaVishnu> the pic is a little hard to tell
<MahaVishnu> err drive.
<Transx3> I thick red cable that's kinda small
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, no
<Transx3> *a
<MahaVishnu> yea. is that not sata?
<pnorman> Ya, that's SATA
<truepurple> thats a sata cable
<MahaVishnu> -_- then why are you using an ide hd
<truepurple> but based on that post screen, I see no evidence of sata, I do see IDE in several different ways
<Transx3> So why does it say it's ide? Lol
<MahaVishnu> cause
<MahaVishnu> do you have an AHCI mode in your bios setting?
<pnorman> I speak as someone who just dug through a box of 30 sata cables
<MahaVishnu> is it set to IDE instead of AHCI
<truepurple> ah
<MahaVishnu> I thought you had a damn ide only system the whole time. you sneaky bugger.
<Transx3> In advanced chipset features is says sata speed spectrum
<pnorman> Transx3: My guess is that the drive is set to appear as IDE in the BIOS. Many motherboards have that for compatability
<Transx3> What would ahci be under?
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, idk on your bios exactly. hunt around
<truepurple> Transx3,  Really though, sata is not really dramatically superior or anything. It allows for slightly faster speeds, bigger HDD I think, but for computer builders, the cables are alot easier to deal with, and losing master/slave is so wonderful.
<Transx3> How would it work before then? Loo
<MahaVishnu> mine is a setting from SATA to AHCI mode since I dont have ide at all.
<MahaVishnu> you might have a setting from IDE to SATA or IDE AHCI who knows
<MahaVishnu> ide+sata mobos are strange beasts.
<truepurple> I got one
<MahaVishnu> they work fine mostly. but can run in to weird issues ( like the one ur having trans )
<pnorman> SATA is superior to IDE in so many ways.
<MahaVishnu> obviously ;-P
<truepurple> Well I don't know that
<MahaVishnu> its much faster than ide. and can support alot more devices without jumpers.
<Transx3> In the ide function setup it has onchip ide channel0, ide dma transfer access, serialata controller and ide pre fetch mode. All of which are enabled
<MahaVishnu> especially now with sata @ 6gbs or whatever/
<truepurple> Yeah, which only matters if you have a SSD
<pnorman> MahaVishnu: SATA III only matters for port multipliers
<MahaVishnu> idk what a port multiplier is lol ;-P
<truepurple> Not sure what a port multiplier is myself, but I stick by what i said about SSD
<MahaVishnu> I got an SSD but it's SATA 2.0 still lightning fast though an intel x25-mainstream.
<pnorman> MahaVishnu: You can connect multiple drives to one port with a port multiplier
<truepurple> pnorman, a waste of sata 6gb:p
<Transx3> Truepurple, In the ide function setup it has onchip ide channel0, ide dma transfer access, serialata controller and ide pre fetch mode. All of which are enabled that ahci nowhere to be found
<MahaVishnu> pnorman, ic
<pnorman> truepurple: I get more than 3 Gbps off of my array and they're not 15k ones
<truepurple> My motherboard came with way more sata ports then I could ever use, the idea of trying to crowd a bunch onto one seems hilarious
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, idk what ide pre fetch mode means.
<pnorman> truepurple: I have 8 drives.
<Transx3> Neither do i. Lol
<truepurple> pnorman, you are abnormalman.
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, I agree
<MahaVishnu> about the ports comment that is.
<employee> hi
<MahaVishnu> my SSD reads 190.88 MB/sec while im using it as my boot drive. im happy with that.
<employee> Wanna know If smb canhelp me to setup local IRC server
<MahaVishnu> employee, samba ?
<employee> on ubuntu
<Transx3> ?
<employee> IRC-hybrid possible
<pnorman> And I don't see SATA III making a real difference for SSDs yet. In some theoretical situations it can, but I don't see SATA II bottlenecking a single SSD
<employee> just an IRC server with chat rooms
<MahaVishnu> I have no idea what your question is.
<pnorman> employee: samba and IRC are unrelated.
<employee> no
<employee> no samba
<pnorman> What do you mean by smb then?
<truepurple> Transx3, MahaVishnu I forget, but doesn't IDE master slave settings not only care about master/slave part a, part b, of the cable, but whether it is the first IDE port, or the second?
<employee> somebody
<MahaVishnu> employee, im sure if you google linux irc server you can find how to set one up.
<employee> I've tried that
<MahaVishnu> this channel is for ubuntu support. not irc server support.
<pnorman> employee: which ircd did you want to use?
<employee> but it doesn't work prorerly
<employee> ok
<Transx3> Well, my hdd doesn't have a hookup for that wide ribbon cable..
<employee> I've a question then
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, cause it's sata.
<MahaVishnu> ribbon = ide
<employee> Why I can't find irc on empathy on ubuntu 10.04
<truepurple> Transx3, if it uses a fatter smaller cable for its connection, it is sata but that does not fit with your post screen.
<employee> isn't it installed by default?
<korben> [employee]: because it's on pidgin not empathy
<Transx3> So why are there no sata settings in my bios then?
<truepurple> Transx3, if your cmos is set to IDE, but your trying to use a sata HDD, that could possibly cause trouble
<employee> but on some comps we have irc by default
<Transx3> I don't see sata in my bios anywhere
<truepurple> Transx3, there has to be, did you check the manual/have one?
<korben> [employee]: on empathy i believe it's an add-on
<Transx3> Nope, no manual. Lol
<employee> can u help me to install that?
<truepurple> Transx3, do you see a setting that is set to "IDE"?
<employee> korben, can u help me to install that?
<korben> [employee]: one moment
<ct529> hi everybody
<ct529> I have a dirctory full of text files. I would like to substitute a string in all the text files with another string, using the command line. Anyone who knows how to do it?
<pnorman> ct529: know regular expressions?
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, "lsb_release -a is it codename natty, then change maverick to natty" what are you referring to with this?
<cowslapper> how do I upgrade just one program and not my whole system
<ct529> pnorman: yes, a bit
<starn> can anyone assist me with broadcom 802.11??
<MahaVishnu>  ct529 sed -i 's/old-word/new-word/g' *.txt
<cowslapper> I have both apt and synaptic
<cowslapper> sudo apt-get upgrade will try to upgrade everything
<pnorman> 89.7 MB/s and 82.7 MB/s on sequential read of both drives on the card at the same time.
<MahaVishnu> cowslapper, sudo apt-get install programname it will check
<MahaVishnu> for updates.
<ct529> MahaVishnu: that's it????
<MahaVishnu> ct529, yea.
<cowslapper> MahaVishnu OK Ill give that a spin
<ct529> MahaVishnu: do I have to escape special charchters like /?
<pnorman> ct529: You may want to make a copy of the text files - regular expressions can be tricky. You'll have to escape stuff too
<PPPPPPP> Ask #ubuntu, what is your favorie Linux game of all time??
<MahaVishnu> ct529, yea
<ct529> MahaVishnu: pnorman; thanks a lot!
<Transx3> Truepurple, mahavishnu, i went to standard cmos features and the hdd was listed next to ide channel 2 master, i went to that and changed the extended ide drive setting from auto to none, now when i boot after the usual stuff it says nvidia boot agent then media test failure, check cable, then it does or again and says disk boot failure
<Transx3> The cable is done, i checked it
<MahaVishnu> Transx3, is the hd set as first boot device in bios ?
<onre> i like the "bash shell" a lot, i thinkg it's rather fascinating game
<Transx3> *fine
<pnorman> ct529: I know regular expressions fairly well and I've seen ones that I can't decode without a man page and look like line noise.
<korben> install irc server locally?!
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, "lsb_release -a is it codename natty, then change maverick to natty" what are you referring to with this? Please help, I am looking through IRC history and do not see where you cleared up what your saying with this
<truepurple> Transx3, there should be a option to set something from IDE, to several different types, of which were mentioned earlier in the chat
<truepurple> Transx3, do you know the model of your Mother Board?
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, in your /etc/apt/sources.list THOSE 2 LINES that said partner and maverick. the lsb_release -a is for you to do in a terminal and find your codename and replace maverick in that file with the codename of your system if it is not maverick.
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, once those 2 lines are uncomment, your correct codename is inserted. you can save the file and we can proceed.
<bhrandon> howdy
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, did that make sense for you ?
<mohammadtiti> Dude
<Transx3> The sata drive is plugged into sata0 pretty on mother board. I'm not sure, it's an amd sempron 3000 cpu
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, not sure yet, got to scroll back to your original instructions and see how I can fit them in
<Transx3> *port
<mohammadtiti> is there anybody that can help me with my problem
<mohammadtiti> ?
<pnorman> !ask | mohammadtiti
<ubottu> mohammadtiti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<truepurple> Transx3, doesn't it say anything on the board or in bios as to your motherbaord type?
<truepurple> Transx3, you might also ask in hardware, this does not seem to be a ubuntu issue
<mohammadtiti> thanks
<mohammadtiti> there is this error
<mohammadtiti> :
<mohammadtiti> the error:(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Transx3> I know it's not but you guy know my problem so well. LOL
<Transx3> It's there a hardware channel?
<mohammadtiti> what do u mean by "hardware channel"?
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, lsb_release -a after saving those uncommented line changes?
<jussi> Transx3: ##hardware
<mohammadtiti> no. I didn't save that...
<Transx3> Damn. Fine
<mohammadtiti> I just read it on my netbook screen and I wrote it here (on my pc)
<mohammadtiti> how can i solve that problem
<mohammadtiti> ?
<Guest5648> Hi. Virtual box just surprised by claiming that my X is working in sixteen bit mode. How to check it and eventually if confirmed change?
<keithzg> I'm stumped as to why, since the upgrade to Oneiric, no GUI package managers other than Muon work for me, but the CLI ones continue fine. I mean, it's not a HUGE deal since I mainly use aptitude anyways, but WTF?
<mohammadtiti> how can install ubuntu on my netbook with this error showing over and over again:(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<truepurple> How does one save under nano?
<tootac> Hi guys, my unity crashed. It looks like its a classical theme for desktop.
<keithzg> truepurple: Ctrl-X, it'll prompt you, or Ctrl-O I believe saves without exiting.
<truepurple> keithzg, I choose to exit, it asks if I want to save, I type y, it goes back to the file and does not save
<theadmin> truepurple: The shortcuts are all at the bottom. ^ means Ctrl, M- means Alt
<excelsior> is it worth it to uninstall OOo 3.2 and install LO 3.4.4 on Ubuntu 10.10?
<theadmin> excelsior: Yes
<gstreamer213> i got an error loading a .ko driver file (invalid module format)
<gstreamer213> anything i can try
<gstreamer213> ?
<keithzg> truepurple: are you sure you have permission to edit the file? If you're trying to edit something in /etc/, for example, you'll likely have to be running it with "sudo nano /etc/path/to/file"
<excelsior> theadmin: should I use the ppa or download the tar.gz .deb file?
<mr_lou> So, trying to install Ubuntu 11.04, but getting an error BusyBox (initramfs) saying something about not being able to....something....   the same PC installed v11.10 fine. What gives?
<theadmin> excelsior: Both would be fine... After extracting the .tar.gz with deb files, you navigate to the directory which they are in and run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
 * mr_lou don't remember Ubuntu giving this much trouble a few years back. :-/
<excelsior> theadmin: seems like I usually just double click them in the gui and use my password and they install no problemo
<theadmin> excelsior: But there is like 25 of them and you have to install them all at the same time :P So this is the only way
<excelsior> fair enough
<excelsior> I think I installed the ppa on another comp, and it only upgraded to 3.4.3, whereas the .deb is supposed to be 3.4.4
<raven> googleearth + 11.10 - freezing system at any time also in safe graphics mode - why?
<mohammadtiti> Yes  <mr_lou>. I've got the same error when trying to install Ubuntu 11.04. What should I Do?
<PPPPPPP> Dont hate, but does anybody know a script to brute force a WEP key? My dad locked me out lol.
<mr_lou> mohammadtiti, I'm leaning towards Mint linux myself....
<excelsior> Why is it that Will Ferrell can say "Fair enough" and make me bust a gut, but anyone else is completely blah?
<mr_lou> mohammadtiti, Either that, or put up with 11.10
<truepurple> keithzg, my computer shut down, so got a idea how I can save?
<mr_lou> mohammadtiti, Can't quite make up my mind about that.
<gstreamer213> how possible is it to port drivers between minor kernel versions?
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, Are you still there?
<mohammadtiti> Does upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10 solve my problem?
<gstreamer213> without the source
<excelsior> theadmin: back to brass tacks, should I uninstall the old programs first, or can I just leave them in?
<mohammadtiti>  <mr_lou>Does upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10 solve my problem?
<mr_lou> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system  <-- why does this message appear from the Install CD? (v11.04)
<keithzg_900> truepurple: are you certain you have permission to edit the file? If it's in /etc/, for example, you'd need higher authority than your normal user account.
<mohammadtiti> I don't know.
<theadmin> excelsior: I don't think you should keep both OpenOffice and LibreOffice, they mess up (same binary names)
<excelsior> so uninstall first?
<theadmin> excelsior: The official LibreOffice packages install to /opt though so you're not gonna have much trouble
<theadmin> excelsior: Up to you
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, yea dude my internet is jacked up bad. today
<mr_lou> mohammadtiti, I have no idea, sorry. I'm trying to get this running myself. I'm just trying to install Ubuntu on a new PC. First went with v11.10, but too many things have changed so I don't want it. Therefor trying v11.04 instead, but it won't install.
<excelsior> I think I'll uninstall first.
<mohammadtiti> I have a netbook (Asus 1215N) and i want to install ubuntu 11.04 on it (alongside windows 7 HP preinstalled)
<excelsior> thanks for the moral support theadmin
<sgo11> hi, just installed gnome-contacts. it looks cool. but where is the toolbar? how to import/export vcards? thanks.
<mohammadtiti> God damn it
<mohammadtiti> ok thanks anyway
<WanderingEnder> How much integration is there between Pidgin and Unity's indicator-applet?
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, use  "lsb_release -a" in a terminal after saving those changes of uncommented lines?
<excelsior> anyone here work in sales? Any advice on workflow?
<truepurple> keithzg_900, its etc/apt/sources.list
<mohammadtiti> somebody help me with this fucking error
<theadmin> WanderingEnder: None at all the last I checked
<WanderingEnder> theadmin, that's what I thought. Trying to decide if I want to keep Empathy or not, I only use it for IM on a few networks.
<mohammadtiti> the error is:(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<theadmin> WanderingEnder: /me uses imo.im + Chrome/Chromium. Notifications work so hey :D
<keithzg_900> truepurple: you'd better be running "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list", otherwise yeah it'll do exactly what it's doing and not let you save.
<pnorman> mohammadtiti: are you installing off of a USB drive or a CD/DVD? Also, did you md5sum the image you downloaded?
<Jordan_U> mohammadtiti: Please watch your language and attitude. We are all volunteers.
<mohammadtiti> when I want to install it, this message appears
<WanderingEnder> mohammadtiti, instead of bothering with a bunch of !commands at you, I'll give you the run down: If nobody's responded, nobody awake knows.
<mohammadtiti> WanderingEnder, you mean nobody knows the answer here?
<truepurple> keithzg, oopsy, that was my mistake
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, use  "lsb_release -a" in a terminal after saving those changes of uncommented lines?
<keithzg_900> heh yeah it's an easy one to make before you get in the habit.
<MahaVishnu> truepurple, does the rest of your sources file say maverick ? or natty
<WanderingEnder> mohammadtiti, the person who knows may not be awake / active in the channel. Or, they may not be looking at the window.
<WanderingEnder> mohammadtiti, Didn't you state that 11.10 worked?
<mohammadtiti> oops...
<mohammadtiti> How can i awake him/her? LOL
<excelsior> mohammadtiti: Just be patient and persistent, and eventually someone who knows will tell you. By persistent, I mean wait until at least a few screen passes to repost your question, if necessary. Else try to answer to the responses you are lucky to get.
 * keithzg_900 remains sad he's able to solve other folks' problems, but is no closer to isnstalling 64bit flash with multiarch disabled. Ah well, a few months without flash won't be too bad.
<truepurple> MahaVishnu, you mean "/etc/apt/sources.list"? I don't see natty written anywhere in here
<mohammadtiti> no WanderingEnder i didn't check that
<theadmin> keithzg_900: wtf? Flash is native 64-bit... Did Ubuntu not change to that yet?
<mohammadtiti> thanks excelsior
<mohammadtiti> But I'm downloading it, the X64 DVD version
<WanderingEnder> mohammadtiti, Why use an older version?
<WanderingEnder> Also, once you DL your ISO, run a MD5 check on it to verify that its actually the same ISO without corruption.
<gstreamer213> mohammadtiti, try plugging your cd driver or Harddisk in a different port...? <random idea
<dr_willis> i think the flash instaler instals 32 bit.
<mohammadtiti> because the newest version I have is that version.
<keithzg_900> theadmin: Oneiric has multiarch enabled by default, and has the amd64 package for flashplugin-installer depend on flashplugin-downloader:i386
<mohammadtiti> no gstreamer213. good idea. I'm on it
<WanderingEnder> Grab 11.10, it may fix your issue, mohammadtiti.
<theadmin> keithzg_900: Awkward decision...
<dr_willis> not reallyneeded to bother with 64 bit flash.
<WanderingEnder> I know that a 10 year old 1U server I have doesn't like 11.10, I fed it 10.04 and it liked it.
<keithzg_900> so, Flash is 64bit, but you can't install it without 32bit libs.
<keithzg_900> And with multiarch disabled, that becomes a problem...
<Jordan_U> mohammadtiti: That error generally means that for whatever reason Ubuntu's kernel isn't able to access your CD Drive to read the files it needs. This can be worked around by using the netinstall CD (because then everything that needs to be loaded is loaded from the bootloader into memory using your firmware's drivers rather than linux's).
<dr_willis> and you disable that multiarch why?
<mohammadtiti> Ahhha thanks WanderingEnder
<Jordan_U> !minimal | mohammadtiti
<ubottu> mohammadtiti: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<excelsior> Hey, if we're talking about minimalist stuff, I should brag that Lubuntu has really impressed me with its small footprint and ability to multitask on machines with as little as 256 MB RAM.
<lotheac> is there a preseed option for the "download language support" question in the alt-installer?
<WanderingEnder> mohammadtiti, I use the minimal on my older servers, it deals with all sorts of screwups of hardware.
<keithzg_900> dr_willis: I disabled multiarch because it breaks aptitude, and with all the GUI package managers broken for me in Oneiric, I need aptitude!
<mohammadtiti>  I'm new in working with linux. Please give me complete instructions
<mohammadtiti> WanderingEnder
<mohammadtiti> How can i download that?
 * pnorman has a 9 year old server running an old version of OS X that he's afraid to touch for the fear that something will break
<keithzg_900> (apt-get just doesn't always cut it)
<WanderingEnder> mohammadtiti, visit the link provided by the bot in your browser.
<dr_willis> first ive heard of it breaking breaking aptitude
<WanderingEnder> Download that ISO. Either 1) Burn it to a CD or 2) use Universal Linux USB Tool to burn it to a USB flash memory stick.
<WanderingEnder> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mohammadtiti> gstreamer213, thank you very much.... Changing the drive ports. worked.
<dr_willis> keithzg_900:  sounds like youhave deeper problems.
<truepurple>  MahaVishnu, you mean "/etc/apt/sources.list"? I don't see natty written anywhere in here
<trukosh> Hi, i have 2 lvm-Volumes with data on it. They re not mounted via fstab, but by corosync software when needed. Before i can mount them i have to send "vgchange -ay" to activate the volumegroup by hand. Anyone knows why? Thought udev would activate vg while booting. Or does this just work, when they re mounted automatically via fstab / when needed in boot-Process?
<gstreamer213> mohammadtiti, Lol kudos
<mohammadtiti> it loaded the kernel.
<keithzg_900> dr_willis: probably, but nothing other than Synaptic and Apper are broken, so itm's actually been the smoothest Ubuntu upgrade n this particular machine yet, haha
<raven> googleearth + 11.10 - freezing system at any time also in safe graphics mode - why?
<mohammadtiti> simple solution for a freaking problem....thank you anyway, gstreamer213
<lotheac> trukosh: shot in the dark, but are your pv's set to the correct partition type
<WanderingEnder> mohammadtiti, Now superglue the bad port shut! :)
<dr_willis> black tape is safer
<gstreamer213> like charge your mp3
<gstreamer213> x_o might still work for other devices
<trukosh>  lotheac Great tip!! Thank you very much!
<mohammadtiti> WanderingEnder hell yeah. 100000000% agree
<lotheac> trukosh: no problem :)
<keithzg> dr_willis: it's worth reiterating, nothing's broken except for the GUI package managers, and it remains ridiculous for an amd64 package to depend on an i386 package.
<WanderingEnder> gstreamer213, I wouldn't trust it to charge anything, either. It may short.
<mohammadtiti> another question: is there anyone that is working with Ubuntu 11.10?
<gstreamer213> Good point
<pnorman> mohammadtiti: Lots of people here use 11.10. I use 11.10 server on my server
<truepurple>  MahaVishnu, you mean "/etc/apt/sources.list"? I don't see natty written anywhere in here
<maum> I see whenever I reboot PC. how can I fix this? http://ompldr.org/vYm1oMQ
<gstreamer213> maum change your stored configuration?
<maum> gstreamer213, how can I change it?
<mohammadtiti> no i don't mean the server edition. the pc version of it. I want to see how is it? and its differences with ubuntu 11.04.
<gstreamer213> probably you have a video driver that have a gui
<pnorman> mohammadtiti: The biggest change I hear about is the default UI has changed. Some people love it. Some people hate it.
<maum> gstreamer213, how can I fix this problem?
<truepurple> I was told to use sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin, but it says that it can't find it, "E: Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate" among other things
<PJaros> Ubuntu 10.04 here with Gnome-Desktop, when I start my XServer with gdm my autostart applications won't start. If I start it with "startx" everything is fine. Ideas?
<gstreamer213> maum did you install a video driver recently?
<jrib> truepurple: what ubuntu version?
<maum> gstreamer213, yes nvidia gtx580 driver
<WanderingEnder> Hmm, is there a 11.10 indicator-applet compatible system-monitor applet?
<PJaros> Wanderin1Ender: Yes there is.
<gstreamer213> maum, is there a gui for the driver?
<truepurple> jrib, 11.04
<PJaros> Wanderin1Ender: Just don't remember ... uhm
<mohammadtiti> aha. thanks pnorman
<maum> gstreamer213, there is nvidia utility for setting display
<jrib> truepurple: it's probably a different name in 11.04.  Open software center, search for adobe flash
<PJaros> Wanderin1Ender: Try this once http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/network-memory-and-cpu-usage-indicator.html
<gstreamer213> try changing the resolution from there.
<gstreamer213> maum, change the resolution to 1920x1080
<maum> gstreamer213, now it was set Auto
<truepurple> jrib, I found it, but I have been having trouble with flash, and I am following instructions I received that I was hoping would fix it, I don't want to install from the software center because I don't know what that does to the instructions
<jrib> truepurple: what instructions?  And what trouble?
<keithzg> So strange. Why would Synaptic cause Xorg to use up an entire core's worth of CPU cycles?
<gstreamer213> maum, change it and reboot
<maum> gstreamer213, ok but when I changed it, the system is working slow
<maum> gstreamer213, i don't know why and it automatically changed as Auto
<gstreamer213> maum, oh.. do you know what resolution it is now?
<maum> gstreamer213, now it is Auto.
<maum> gstreamer213, there is no slow performance.
<gstreamer213> maum, take a screenshot and check its resolution
<master> i have face problem to install t/v in my ubuntu 11.10
<maum> gstreamer213, but if I try to change it , the system will be slow.
<truepurple> jrib, the graphics don't update properly under flash, and I can't get into settings to change things to try to fix it that way
<gstreamer213> maum, take a screenshot(printscreen) save the picture, right click it -> properties -> image
<jrib> truepurple: and what instructions?
<master> how to install   team viewer in ubuntu
<truepurple> jrib, " sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-downloader. then edit /etc/apt/sources.list remove the # from before the 2 lines under partner repo. save the file. do a sudo apt-get update then do a sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin then in a terminal type flash-player-properties"
<master> 11.100
<Besogon> Does anyone remember how to switch off "print$" folder in samba?
<WanderingEnder> master, have you visited Teamviewer's website? If there's a .deb file, run that.
<master> ya do
<master> three time
<master> its show error
<WanderingEnder> master, what is the exact error?
<keithzg> truepurple: all those instructions are telling you to do is remove flash, enable the partner repo, and then install the "adobe-flashplugin" package, which is the Adobe Flash entry in the Software Center.
<keithzg> As long as you remove the packages, add the partner repos, and then (after updating your package lists) install flash again, shouldn't matter what order you do it.
<dudeami> I have a questions related to lm-sensors. Right now I have the mobo reporting 69C (it8721-isa-0290) as the CPU temp, but the processor itself (k10temp-pci-00c3) reporting 52C... Which should I listen too?
<keithzg> Err, by order I mean by which method (sorry, tired)
<master> big problem is that my software center hang
<truepurple> keithzg, how is that different from just removing flash then installing adobe flash directly?
<master> and after
<pnorman__> and there goes my server under heavy IO again :(
<WanderingEnder> Also, silly question. Did anyone here watch (and like ) Eureka's Christmas Special?
<keithzg> truepurple: err, probably not any different, but what do you mean by "directly"?
<master> minute its support
<ct529> pnorman__: yes, same here
<WanderingEnder> Right, wrong channel, ignore that. ;) Thought this was #Reddit
<master> Open with Ubuntu Software Center (default)
<pnorman__> ct529: it's a problem specific to my sata card it seems. SiI 3124 chipset, second one (first was RMA'ed for a dead port)
<master> When Software Center opens, click ‘Install’
<master> but software not support
<truepurple> keithzg, I mean going to the adobe flash site and using their download to install
<WanderingEnder> truepurple, why go out of Ubuntu's package manager to install?
<keithzg> truepurple: do they provide a .deb file? Otherwise, it's no different at the moment, but differs in that the system will keep track of the package and install newer versions if/when they become available in the repositories.
<keithzg> truepurple: plus, then it's far easier to install and uninstall. Always less messy to have the package manager keep track of things.
<truepurple> WanderingEnder, because flash isn't updating its graphics right, and I want a install that does
<truepurple> keithzg, the download adds a link to software center to install, I don't know if it adds a .deb file or not
<excelsior> woot
<kamilnadeem> I am having some issues with running multiple apps as the ram consumption is been very high in Kubuntu 11.10 , is there a way to tackle it . I have 2 gb ram +2b swap but the system feels sluggish at some time . like right now I am running Firefox 8, chromium 15, Chokoq, Quasssel an 0.9 gb of ram is being used ?
<keithzg> truepurple: I just checked, yeah, all it does in theory is add the partner repo to the repository lists, so it's no different than adding the lines to /etc/apt/sources.list yourself.
<truepurple> keithzg, does that mean it updates?
<keithzg> truepurple: Yeah, as long as Adobe deigns to push the newer versions into the repository.
<fff> hello
<truepurple> keithzg, so what I did in the instructions I was given was no different then using the file from adobe to install in the software center?
<sgo11> hi, in gnome shell theme preview png file, it always shows a virtual keyboard. what is it? how to launch it?
<keithzg> truepurple: as far as I can tell, yeah, no difference at all.
<muhammed> hello
<muhammed> how to change login background image
<muhammed> ???
<truepurple> keithzg, do I need to shut down all flash before installing flash?
<muhammed> can any1 help??
<Twinkletoes> muhammed: Doe sthis help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1853558.html
<Twinkletoes> Morning folks.  I can't get ip forwarding to work properly.  I'm setting up a gateway machine (some network details here: http://pastebin.com/dzsyk29Z) but using a client machine on the 10.97.0.0 network, I can only ping the "furthest" nic on the gateway.  For anything beyond that (going onto the 192.168.2.0 network) I get no response.  Any ideas?
<WanderingEnder> How do I set the UI theme's highlight color? Its black text on very dark background, even in the white Ambience theme. Driving me mad.
<keithzg> truepurple: naw, whatever flash is running may keep running, but the fact that it's open won't matter one way or another for replacing the actual install.
<muhammed> Twinkletoes: thanx...i'll try
<muhammed> ...
<muhammed> :)
<MeirD> hello
<MeirD> how can i list all IPS in my network from the command shell?
<muhammed> how to check current permission of a folder using command???
<Twinkletoes> muhammed: ls -al ?
 * keithzg sometimes feels like #ubuntu is just full of troll questions, yeesh
<Twinkletoes> keithzg: :(
<Twinkletoes> MeirD: You can't, but you can test each one but that's no guarantee it's not there
<Twinkletoes> MeirD: Have a look at 'nmap' too
<MeirD> but when you say "each one". where do i get a list of the possible IPS?
<MeirD> ok thnx
<Twinkletoes> MeirD: That's basic networking
<MeirD> I thought so :(
<Twinkletoes> MeirD: In it's simplest form, if your own network is 192.168.1.x with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 (or /24) then you should test every IP from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.254 (0 is the actual network address, and 255 is the broadcast address)
<deej1976> MeirD: What are you trying to find/archieve?
<MeirD> which ips are on my network, and if they are pingable
<ottermaton> make me a sandwich!
<Twinkletoes> MeirD: ping is only a crude test to see if something's there, and depending on client machine settings, it may not respond to a ping (eg. firewall)
<MeirD> I know
<ottermaton> arlo, make me a sandwich
<gstreamer213> ottermaton wrong channel. try the android
<arlo> Why`?
<CrazyThinker> find . -name .svn -exec rm -rf {}\; find: missing argument to `-exec'
<Twinkletoes> MeirD: Your best bet (if you don't want to walk to every machine) is to use nmap
<CrazyThinker> What is that error?
<deej1976> MeirD: Have a read "man nmap" it gives examples of network scanning
<ottermaton> arlo, sudo make me a sandwich
<MeirD> ok thnx!
<arlo> Why ?
<arlo> Hello, im installing phpmail local
<arlo> but is not working why?
<Twinkletoes> MeirD: https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/290879-beginners-guide-to-nmap
<ottermaton> because you need to make a sandwich arlo
<arlo> lol
<MeirD> hanks
<MeirD> t
<sgo11> hi, new to gnome3. in this screenshot: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=22122  what is theexclamatory mark for? why does the shell theme grayed out?
<pangolin> sgo11: hovering your mouse over it or perhaps clicking on it might give some info
<sgo11> pangolin, thanks. yeah. shell user theme extension not enabled. no idea what does that mean....
<sgo11> oh. I just find out how to launch that virtual keyboard in gnome3. very cool. :)
<sgo11> does anyone know what shell user-theme extension is? do I need to have it in order to use gnome shell theme downloaded online later?
<ServerTechLaptop> Okay so I need a file which is on my Ubuntu 11.10 which does not boot with gnome and boots in command line. I have files on my second hard drive which i have to copy to a windows laptop. I probablt want to do it through the network. Instructions?
<gstreamer213> sgoll, proabably seeing as that is what it is..
<gstreamer213> sgoll, your problem is probably you dont  have a theme downloaded yet
<sgo11> gstreamer213, :) yeah. I am trying to download one. just study how to use gnome 3. it seems not many people use gnome3 here.
<deej1976> sgo11: Have you got gnome-themes, gnome-themes-extras, gnome-themes-more installed?
<truepurple> keithzg, well it didn't fix the flash updating graphics issue after all that
<sgo11> deej1976, when I search gnome-themes in software center, I can only see gnome-themes. where can I get gnome-themes-extras, gnome-themes-more? which repo?
<deej1976> sgo11: They are in there as well, otherwise open a terminal and do apt-cache search gnome-themes
<sgo11> deej1976, oh. I saw them. I just need to click "show 5 technical items" link. they are hidden by default in software center. thanks.
<WanderingEnder> OK, is Ubuntu dumping banshee?
<iceroot> WanderingEnder: in 12.04, yes
<iceroot> WanderingEnder: but only as default-app
<WanderingEnder> What are we going to?
<iceroot> WanderingEnder: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 discussions
<Cradam> whats wrong with banshee]
<arlo> Anyone can help me to set local mail up in ubuntu?
<Cradam> just like i said whats wrong with evolution
<iceroot> Cradam: banshee is using mono
<iceroot> Cradam: and because of mono is bad it will be removed by default in the future
<Cradam> iceroot: oh
<WanderingEnder> ... is that why the damn thing stops sometimes and is "thinking?"
<iceroot> WanderingEnder: no
<WanderingEnder> Do you know why it stops sometimes and is thinking?
<iceroot> WanderingEnder: bad == non-free
<WanderingEnder> Well, yes. I wasn't suggesting its being removed for "thinking," anything non-free is kinda lol as a default in a FOSS OS.
<iceroot> WanderingEnder: correct
<Cradam> mono is free
<WanderingEnder> Did MS release .NET in a OSS license?
<stinkfist> is there a proxy add on on firfox?
<Cradam> nope, but what has that got to do with an OSS version of it
<Cradam> *alternative to
<Cradam> "Mono is an open source implementation of Microsoft's .NET Framework"
<ChaiTiger> Ok I upgraded to the new Ubuntu and I no longer have a mouse cursor and my screen resolution won't go any higher than 1024*768
<prouca> oi
<ChaiTiger> First thing's first - How do I get my mouse pointer back? I had it when I booted and now it's gone
<Cradam> i use skype, because i dont have any qualms about using non open source software
<Cradam> ChaiTiger: have you tried a reboot?
<ChaiTiger> Well that may get my mouse cursor back for a bit but I would rather fix the root cause of the problem
<Cradam> well just reboot X should do
<ChaiTiger> Can I do it without killing my open apps?
<Cradam> nope, btw my cursor dissapears if i leave my mouse idle, im sure you ave tried that though
<stinkfist> what does squid do exactly
<stinkfist> can someone explain this to me in a easy quick way?
<deej1976> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<ChaiTiger> Cradam: It's worse than that
<ChaiTiger> I never had any of these problems with 11.04. The screen resolution was right, I had no issues with my mouse
<ChaiTiger> Very disappointed so far :(
<Cradam> ChaiTiger: laptop or desktop?
<ChaiTiger> Cradam: Laptop, Toshiba
<Cradam> ChaiTiger: do you have a button on your keyboard or anywhere else that looks like a hand touching a trackpad?
<ChaiTiger> Cradam: Yep, tried that
<deployment> how can I tell if my ubuntu 10.4.2 OS is 64-bit or 32-bit?
<deej1976> deployment: uname -m
<deej1976> deployment: or uname -p
<deployment> -m says x86_64
<deployment> -p syas unknown
<ChaiTiger> 64 bit
<Cradam> deployment: notice the 64 on the end?
<gllera_> how I can know all the users groups from terminal?
<deployment> indeed, but I also notice the x86, does that just mean it can do both as 64-bit. due to if it was a 32-bit it wouldn't run the 64-bit stuff.
<grandon> one on ?
<ChaiTiger> Ok I'm going to try a reboot
<ChaiTiger> I'll be back!
<geirha> gllera_: groups
<gllera_> geirha thanks!
<Cradam> gllera_: either that or ls /home
<shomon> hi, how do I find out what apt-package a library is in?
<shomon> in this case, where is fltk-config?
<shomon> in ubuntu 10.10
<llutz> shomon: apt-file search
<llutz> !find fltk-config
<shomon> thanks :)
<ubottu> File fltk-config found in libfltk1.1-dev, libfltk1.3-dev
<shomon> ah wow, ubottu knows all
<llutz> !find fltk-config maverick
<ubottu> File fltk-config found in libfltk1.1-dev
<llutz> shomon: there you go
<shomon> ah this is actually 11.04 sorry
<shomon> !find fltk-config lucid
<shomon> !find fltk-config natty
<ubottu> File fltk-config found in libfltk1.1-dev
<ChaiTiger> Ok mouse is back, perhaps a bit of a red herring there
<sagaci> has the ubuntu mono font been backported to 10.04?
<ChaiTiger> How about my screen resolution? How can I get my screens native resolution?
<om26er> sagaci, that was an exception, a sabdfl exception ;-)
<stinkfist> anyone can answer my squid question >.<
<sagaci> righteo thanks for the info
<deej1976> !squid | stinkfist
<ubottu> stinkfist: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<llutz> stinkfist: http://www.squid-cache.org/  1st 3 lines of text
<Cradam> stinkfist: #squid
<sean_432> complete noob here, cant configure citrix xenapp canteven find the exe file locationonce installedautomatically
<stinkfist> but what is a caching proxyyyyyyyyyyyy
<stinkfist> ; __ ;
<stinkfist> what does it mean
<llutz>  stinkfist: #squid
<stinkfist> oh alright :)
<stinkfist> thank u
<llutz> stinkfist: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server#Caching
<deej1976> stinkfist: http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/P/proxy_cache.html
<stinkfist> thanks!
<stinkfist> so it doesnt provide u proxies
<stinkfist> hokey
<sean_432> sod this waste of time system back to windows
<raven_> 11.10 .gvfs - where are mounted ssh drives?
<deej1976> stinkfist: Are you trying to setup firefox to use a proxy?
<ChaiTiger> Ok this is really obscure
<stinkfist> kind of yes
<stinkfist> i want a proxy
<ChaiTiger> To get my screen setup right I had to run an app called "Jockey" which allows installation of "restricted" drivers
<ChaiTiger> *headdesk*
<raven_> 11.10 .gvfs - where are mounted ssh drives?
<deej1976> stinkfist: Do you have a proxy server already to use?
<stinkfist> no...
<stinkfist> i use the free ones on the internet
<stinkfist> i thought maybe ... there is something like that
<bodzio> hej
<stinkfist> with an add on?
<bodzio> witam wszystkichh
<raven_> 11.10 .gvfs - where are mounted ssh drives?
<stinkfist> or maybe im dreaming
<sgo11> deej1976, after installing gnome-temes, gnome-themes-extras, gnome-themes-more. the shell user-theme extension is still disabled.
<keithzg> Using an app to install restricted drivers is obscure? ahahahaha
<deej1976> stinkfist: Firefox already has the ability to use a proxy. Firefox Preferences->Advanced(tab)->Network->Connection Settings
<raven_> googleearth + 11.10 - freezing system at any time also in safe graphics mode - why?
<stinkfist> no way...
<stinkfist> thanks
<deej1976> sgo11: A quick look on a few forums showed the gnome3.2 was rushed out, and shell themes will be enabled in 3.4. I'm up for being corrected.
<sgo11> deej1976, got it. thanks. but what is different between gtk+ theme and shell theme?
<deej1976> sgo11: Sorry, I'm not sure.
<raven_> googleearth + 11.10 - freezing system at any time also in safe graphics mode - why?
<raven_> 11.10 .gvfs - where are mounted ssh drives?
<sgo11> deej1976, no worries. thanks a lot for your reply. I am just confused. in gnome-look.org, most gnome-shell themes say they support gnome-shell 3.2. Currently, I think I am using ubuntu's ambiance theme. it works fine. not sure what are the difference. :)
<sgo11> I will simply pick one in gnome-look.org to see if I can install them and use them properly. haven't downloaded any yet.
<stinkfist> omg it worked
<stinkfist> jesus
<stinkfist> christ
<geirha> raven_: You mean they're not in ~/.gvfs/ in Ubuntu 11.10?
<raven_> geirha, right where are they?
<deej1976> !return | stinkfist
<ubottu> stinkfist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stinkfist> alright deej1976. im sorry . also thanks a lot to whoever suggested the firefox settings. ur a genius.
<Barbarian> It was deej1976
 * deej1976 puts trumpet down
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<raven_> geirha, right where are they?
<geirha> raven_: I just tried; it showed up under ~/.gvfs/ as usual ...
<raven_> geirha, hm i have no .gvfs in my home folder
<geirha> raven_: It starts with a . so it'll be hidden by default
<conntrack> Hey
<raven_> geirha, yes it is not there
<geirha> raven_: Odd. Does   ps -ef | grep '[g]vfs-fuse'    show any processes?
<arfah> cara ngedit ubuntu gmana?
<raven_> geirha, nothing what looks like a mounted folder
<geirha> raven_: So it doesn't output anything?
<raven_> geirha, right
<geirha> raven_: It should've been running. I don't know what could be wrong.
<raven_> geirha, hm did you upgrade or is it a new install?
<sagaci> also, is LibreOffice backported to 10.04.3, or do you have to get it via a ppa
<geirha> raven_: That one has a new install.
<iceroot> sagaci: have a look at the backports
<raven_> geirha, strange - me too
<iceroot> !backports | sagaci
<ubottu> sagaci: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<raven_> geirha, gvfs-fuse is installed also
<Alasia> can anyone help me setting up postfix? i have already installed posfix with a local-only configuration. what do i have to do to send mails to a local exchange-server.
<geirha> raven_: is gvfsd currently running?
<raven_> geirha, i think so i have connection to sshfs
<geirha> raven_: oh wait, sshfs? that's not used with gvfs
<geirha> raven_: I thought you had connected via nautilus's file -> connect to server...
<raven_> geirha, sftp then - i connected via ssh://user@host/
<geirha> raven_: Ah ok, yeah, that should've been mounted with gvfs
 * trapni waves
<trapni> hey guys, I'm having a ubuntu server here, with kernel version 2.6.24-16-server, and I need its source code. I can't find it via `dpkg -l | grep linux-` - so how do I get this kernels source code?
<deej1976> trapni: apt-get install linux-source ?
<deej1976> trapni: sudo apt-get install linux-source ?
<trapni> deej1976: ai, thanks :)
<metallico> hi guys, i am trying to justify this navigation menu to be from the left to the right side of the container but it doesnt work for some reason: http://webdev.sco.biz/yjn/
<muhammed> how to change login window theme??
<raven_> geirha, how to solve that?
<metallico> got it here http://webdev.sco.biz/yjh/ but not on the joomla one (my guess is there is a rule somewhere that breaks it)
<metallico> sorry wrong chan :)
<arlo> hello anyone can help me to set a php local?
<arlo> with teameiwer?
<geirha> raven_: I don't know I'm afraid. I don't know how it's put together. For me it has always just worked ...
<arlo> php mail local
<muhammed> can any1 help me to change my login window theme???
<muhammed> metallico : u mean in ur website???
<raven_> googleearth + 11.10 - freezing system at any time also in safe graphics mode - why?
<raven_> googleearth + 11.10 - freezing system at any time also in safe graphics mode - why?
<trapni> raven_: maybe because it's using any hw accelerated 3d that your graphics drivers sucks at ;)
<ledzgio> hi all
<ledzgio> does anyone could help me with a driver problem? it is an ethernet card, atheros AR8151 driver atl1c
<ledzgio> it gets disconnected very often
<raven_> trapni, how to solve that
<ledzgio> and it happen with 3.0.14, 3.1 and 3.2-rc4 kernels
<trapni> raven_: too many different ways for too many different types of errors. basically, you're always fine with a nvidia card and its binary driver. I dunno about your setup, but that's what I'd recommend; OTOH, just don't use the OpenGL-mode, or make it software-rasterizing, or ... you know :)
<raven_> trapni, i have all that
<trapni> raven_: look at your kernel logs (/var/log/*)
<ledzgio> nothing?
<ledzgio> atl1c driver??
<Joners> Can anyone suggest a way to send email via an smtp server?
<deej1976> Joners: !info ssmtp
<deej1976> !info ssmtp | Joners:
<ubottu> Joners:: ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.64-5 (oneiric), package size 41 kB, installed size 8 kB
<Joners> cool thank you for that!
<theadmin> muhammed: Not currently possible. I don't think lightdm supports theming just yet.
<muhammed> theadmin: lightdm can be used to change theme images
<theadmin> muhammed: Um, just like I said, no. Lightdm doesn't support themes YET.
<theadmin> muhammed: Might at some point
<theadmin> Or at least so I heard
<muhammed> hmm
<muhammed> k
<muhammed> theadmin:thanx
<muhammed> :)
<joep_> Hi, I have a question regarding Xubuntu (version Oneiric) that I put on an USB-stick for starting a system.
<shomon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joep_> It start a system but doesn't go any farterh than checking the battery state which for a desktop system is pretty useless. Has anybody an idea how to resolve this?
<theadmin> joep_: How did you create the USB stick? Likely the wrong way...
<is_null> hi all, anybody managed to get thunderbird to be stable ? what email client do you use ?
<shomon> I'm not a laptop technician, but maybe if you try with another USB stick, and then try without the batter, just plugged into the mains
<theadmin> is_null: Try mutt :D
<shomon> is_null, yes I use thunderbird
<joep_> theadmin, thanks for your quick reply.
<theadmin> is_null: I myself use the GMail's web-ui
<shomon> sylpheed is more to my liking
<is_null> shomon: what optimisations do you recommend ?
<joep_> I did it using the ubuntu utility for that from UBUNTU 10.04
<truepurple> Can anyone help me recover a session?
<shomon> is_null, I use only a translation plug-in, and turn off scripts. is that what you mean?
<theadmin> joep_: Oh, that won't work if it's an older version, um... Newer images (starting with Oneric) no longer work with that I beleive.
<theadmin> joep_: But, you can dd them.
<ciunix> hi all I'd like to install some gems in my ubuntu desktop. I did "gem install slim" and it was ok, after when I try to use it eg. require "slim" I get an error
<is_null> shomon: often it's slow and sometimes it hangs while i'm writing a message, after a minute or so it's back to normal
<is_null> actually i'm suprised because it can hang anytime ...
<shomon> I use ad-block, a spanish dictionary for spellchecking, and quick translator...
<joep_> theadmin, SH..! what useless change did they make to annoy users any more (I use xubuntu because of Unity!).
<shomon> is_null, yes it does that with my huge gmail account sometimes :)
<shomon> especially with a fancy theme
<is_null> right, i have 3 hudge gmail accounts :(
<theadmin> joep_: The images are now hybrid images so you can FINALLY create USB sticks without stupid tools like unetbootin or usb-creator, just by writing them to the drive directly. How is that bad?
<shomon> ah there is also #thunderbird
<is_null> seems like there is a lot to do: http://www.smallbusinesstech.net/more-complicated-instructions/web-and-email/Optimizing-Thunderbird-to-work-with-a-Gmail-IMAP
<theadmin> joep_: sudo dd if=something.iso of=/dev/sdb # From basically any Linux install, where "sdb" is your USB stick
<is_null> thanks for your feedback
<massimo123> hi
<is_null> theadmin: bs=512 makes it much faster :)
<muhammed> my system has affected with virus...i double clicked on a exe file.wine started it..how cai remove those viruses from linux
<joep_> theadmin, No, that's OK but how to do it right? Using dd to write to an USB-stick? Or is there a small tool to perform it (like in CD-write).
<is_null> well there is unetbootin
<theadmin> joep_: dd works
<theadmin> joep_: From Windows, I think LiLi works best
<is_null> i thought dd worked only with isos which support both isolinux and syslinux, i'm unsure
<ledzgio> anyone with ethernet driver issues?
<almoxarife> !clamav | muhammed
<almoxarife> !info clamav | muhammed
<ubottu> muhammed: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 124 kB, installed size 604 kB
<theadmin> is_null: I heard it works with 11.10 and later ISOs, not sure why
<joep_> theadmin, I only use windows for a special program (FINALE) that won't run on Linux. Otherwise I haven't used it for over nearly 20 years (I started with Ultrix).
<deej1976> !anyone | ledzgio
<ubottu> ledzgio: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<theadmin> joep_: lol, then um, why use Ubuntu if it's all that bad? Can't you run something like Gentoo or Arch or, hell, FreeBSD?
<muhammed> ubottu: how it can be istalled??
<ubottu> muhammed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ledzgio> ok my Atheros AR8151 ethernet card get disconnected very often
<ledzgio> driver used is atl1c
<ledzgio> ubuntu 11.10
<ledzgio> I have tried kernel 3.0.14, 3.1 and 3.2-rc4
<is_null> theadmin: dd is good with isos that support isolinux, and unetbootin with isos that support syslinux i think, there's something like that behind the scene
<ledzgio> does anyone know how to fix it?
<deej1976> ledzgio: Have you looked at the wifi trouble shooting documentation?
<muhammed> ubottu: :)
<joep_> theadmin, You understood me wrong. I have used different Unixes (Suse, RedHat, etc) but Ubuntu up to 10.04 suits me perfect. Only Unity is not my cup-of-tea and Xubuntu us iagin very much OK.
<_SHO_> How do I install a .deb package into a specific directory??
<theadmin> _SHO_: You do NOT do that.
<is_null> i think anybody who learns unity keyboard shortcut can only *love* unity
<ledzgio> its not wifi but ethernet
<_SHO_> why not?
<theadmin> joep_: Yeah I hate Unity too but, okay, I understand. I myself am an Arch user :D
<is_null> i myself am *very* difficult when it comes to window managers, i've used dwm for years ... but hey finnaly unity works
<ledzgio> but yes, I haven't found any solution to to this
<is_null> i use arch on servers and poor hardware, great distro!
<joep_> theadmin, Well, it has its charms!!
<muhammed> how to create user account in IRC
<is_null> unity *is* a *big* step forward in window management for the masses
<catphish> is there a way i can list what PPAs are active in ubuntu, and list packages in them?
<is_null> muhammed: /query nickserv help
<Myrtti> !register | muhammed
<ubottu> muhammed: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<catphish> i've installed a PPA but it doesn't appear to be having any effect, i just want to check it's active and see what's in it
<joep_> theadmin, with dd you mean to dd the .iso file to the USb-stck?
<theadmin> joep_: Yeah, basically
<almoxarife> catphish: yes, look at synaptic
<is_null> i admit i miss automatic window tiling from dwm, i hope it will make its way into Unity!
<catphish> almoxarife: i only have CLI
<theadmin> is_null: Doubtful... Unity is a stacking wm
<joep_> theadmin, What you mean basically?
<theadmin> joep_: Well, I mean yeah, that'd work, unless there's some weirdness to watch out for that I'm unaware of
<is_null> theadmin: well there are shortcuts to move a window to the edges and corners so all it lacks is some automatism
<deej1976> catphish: sudo apt-get update , you should see the ppa update
<theadmin> is_null: Well yeah, I understand that
<is_null> say i ctrl+click several items in the launcher it would tile them
<catphish> deej1976: Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-virt/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_GB
<is_null> or ctrl+shortcut(Mod4+[0-9]) of course ^^
<joep_> OK, I see. Well I have sufficient sticks lying around. I need it to rescue aHD that I now have in the freezer, because it made that ominous clicking sound!.
<catphish> what does Ign mean?
<deej1976> catphish: Ignored
<dj_smilee> hello, I've just update my server to 11.10 and i'm reconfiguring my dhcp server, it would appear dhcp3-server is deprecated and its using dhcpd again, but I have duplicate configurations.. any ideas how to safely confirm which one is running and wether I can remove the old config?
<catphish> hmm :(
<theadmin> dj_smilee: pgrep dhcpd && pgrep dhcp3-server?
<catphish> maybe it's just already up to date? or is that actually a potential problem?
<theadmin> joep_: Do you mind to /query me?
<theadmin> catphish: Nah happens all the time, it's normal
<milligan> If I'm running 32bit ubuntu , and I have 4 gigs of RAM, will it be useless to add more RAM to it ?
<theadmin> milligan: Correct.
<catphish> so is there a way to find out what has been downloaded from that PPA?
<milligan> damnit :P
<dj_smilee> theadmin: dhcpd    10133  0.0  0.1   4704  2520 ?        Ss   Nov28   0:00 /usr/sbin/dhcpd -q -pf /var/run/dhcp-server/
<joep_> theadmin, I don't understand what you mean by /query?
<catphish> as far as i can tell, its not actually working, ie packages in it arent being upgraded
<theadmin> dj_smilee: Well, dhcpcd is running
<theadmin> joep_: Um, open a private message window with me... Or something like that, that's normally done by the /query command in IRC...
<theadmin> dj_smilee: Err, dhcpd
<theadmin> dj_smilee: Keep messing them up
<dj_smilee> theadmin: I have dhcp3 in /etc/ still
<dj_smilee> theadmin: with seemingly duplicate configs
<theadmin> dj_smilee: Might be safe enough to remove, probably leftovers xD
<joep_> theadmin, Oh, I see. I'm not the known with IRC as I use it seldom. I'll try that.
<theadmin> dj_smilee: Try to move it somewhere first and see if stuff still works?
<dj_smilee> if I try and remove dhcp3 with apt it marks the ISC dhcp server for removal too
<dj_smilee> which is the current one I believe
<ewgeny_> hi
<dj_smilee> yeah I'll give that a go theadmin, just wish it was tidier, you know? ;)
<theadmin> dj_smilee: lol yeah that'd make sense
<muhammed> how to change irc password??
<theadmin> muhammed: /msg nickserv set password newpassword
<ewgeny_> what i can do with ext3. now it undefined
<dj_smilee> this is very confusing
<dj_smilee> lots of conflicting documentation
<AdvoWork> hi there, anyone got any suggestions to this, every spreadsheet i copy from open office spreadsheet, and paste into open office word processor, it comes through as an ole object rather than the actual data. Any suggestions please, its only started doing this recently..
<html> did you updated it?
<AdvoWork> html, yeah just
<AdvoWork> i mean, to try and fix it
<AdvoWork> but made no difference
<html> awww,,
<html> what time is it there?
<html> wow it late late night
<MonkeyDust> 1pm here
<html> (yawn ) well i guess find that one update first , look  for what was just pushed out  AdvoWork
<html> MonkeyDust,  did you see the fairy looking for you? and did i dream that??.....
<pangolin> !ot | html
<ubottu> html: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<html> sorry wrong channel
<html> later
<almoxarife> what is the equiv of gnome-system-monitor in kubuntu?
<theadmin> almoxarife: None by default really, you can install htop which is pretty universal
<html> oh i remember what i was here for ,  i cant seem to get a sd mini to mount , i put an adapter on to make it an  sd card,,, but alas  still nothing
<ceegee> hi there
<html> hi
<ceegee> I would like to start guake terminal automaticly with my gnome session, how can I do that?
<ceegee> I am using unity desktop, not gnome, sorry
<theadmin> ceegee: WinKey -> Startup Applications (search for it) -> Add it
<html> huh? like an auto runn program ,liken to windows? ceegee
<ceegee> yes
<RossDoughty> Hey all
<html> hui
<html> RossDoughty,  hi
<pangolin> ceegee: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/guake.desktop /etc/xdg/autostart/
<ceegee> theadmin: I can not find autostart applications
<html> oh i remember what i was here for ,  i cant seem to get a sd mini to mount , i put an adapter on to make it an  sd card,,, but alas  still nothing,, i would like to mount this micro sd  so i can put linux on it,,
<theadmin> ceegee: It's called "Startup Applications". You're searching it wrong.
<RaTTuS|BIG> html  - sudo fdisk -l - is it mentioned
<theadmin> html: Linux on a sd card? How that's supposed to boot?
<ceegee> theadmin: thank you, now I found it
<RaTTuS|BIG> theadmin - works for me .... as the sd card is bootable in the bios
<html> ive done it before  but its the micro sd card that you mUSTT fight with , and that can be alot..
<MeirD> Is there anyway i can get the full parh of a process in the "ps" output?
<MeirD> i.e.,, I have a string with full path to the process /a/home/somedir/script.sh
<ichbinder> hello. For the first time, I started "Additional Drivers" in my Ubuntu 11.04, using gnome 2 as WM. There, it shows "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended]" and it says: "This driver is activated but not currently in use." What exactly does that mean? Will it use the driver, whenever an application needs 3D rendering? I tried glxgears, but that runs  not smoothly at all... :(
<Anomie21> Anyone using Pidgin in Ubuntu? (11.10) How the hell do I see the buddy list? Driving me mad
<MeirD> I want to know if it is running, but the ps output only uses relative path... ./script.sh
<iceroot> MeirD: ps aux is using absolut paths
<geirha> MeirD: Are you trying to make sure only one instance of your script is running at a time?
<MeirD> yes
<almoxarife> Anomie21: see the icon on the top bar?
<iceroot> MeirD: if you want what geirha said use pid/lock-files
<MeirD> I am trying to see if the process is running
<MeirD> I have its full path
<geirha> MeirD: Then see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/045 for a better approach
<Anomie21> almoxarife: yep
<ceegee> is it possible to sort the order of my icons in the quickstart bar on the left side of my desktop?
<MeirD> I only have /a/home/somedir/script.sh and I need to see if it runs
<almoxarife> Anomie21: click on it
<html> RaTTuS|BIG,  thanks , so how do i know it worked? and is there an app  for this  stuff?
<Anomie21> almoxarife: yeh, then what?
<MeirD> I dont care if it is running more than one instance, sorry
<MeirD> I just need to know if it runs
<MeirD> using its absolute path
<almoxarife> Anomie21: should see the buddy list
<Sidewinder1> ichbinder, Not sure but perhaps you need to reboot to get it "in use?"
<Anomie21> almoxarife: Nope, that just brings up 'Pidgin Internet Messenger' in the top panel and lets me select options (like new instant message, etc)
<geirha> MeirD: The abosulte path is not stored in the process table
<MeirD> oh ok
<MeirD> thanks
<almoxarife> Anomie21: left click
<ichbinder> MeirD: couldn't you try to send kill 0 to your process, as in http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/042
<ichbinder> Sidewinder1: hm, don't think so as this system is not newly installed but running since months. I just realized, that somethings wrong... and I think it worked a while ago...
<arlo> anyone can help me with php mail ?
<Anomie21> almoxarife: yep, thats what I'm doing.
<deej1976> arlo: what is the problem?
<Anomie21> almoxarife: The only way I can do it currently is to close all chats I'm in currently and then do it
<almoxarife> Anomie21: works for me, no idea why it would be different for you
<ichbinder> also: glxgears - info gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762636/ and that looks like my graphics card and the driver is used...?!
<arlo> deej1976
<arlo> i have a ubuntu server, my phpmail not working
<arlo> can help me with this problem with teamwiewer is to 2 seconds
<Sidewinder1> ichbinder, Once you've activated it, if it says "not in use', I don't think a reboot would hurt; just a suggestion and what I would try in your situation, but, I'm running 10.04.
<KFP> Is there a way to temporarily disable PulseAudio without removing it?
<ichbinder> Sidewinder1: hm, yeah that sounds logical. But I didn't activate it myself! I just started "additional drivers" and there these messages were.... so I never hit the "activate" button or so
<ichbinder> Sidewinder1: i now removed it and will activate it myself again...
<ichbinder> Sidewinder1: maybe that helps... :)
<Sidewinder1> ichbinder, Good luck!
<deej1976> arlo: What is errors are you
<ichbinder> Sidewinder1: thanks. ^^
<pigiman> hey, is it possible to split my desktop toolbar when using to monitors, so I would see that open files\apps each one on his own desktop toolbar? sorry for bad english\explanation ;o
<deej1976> arlo: What errors are you see/getting in the apache logs
<arlo> is log file?
<arlo> what is log file name
<html> any known sd card apps?
<RaTTuS|BIG> html - what does sudo fdisk -l say
<deej1976> arlo: Which web server are you running?
<arlo> Ubuntu
<arlo> ubuntu 10.lts
<deej1976> arlo: No that's the linux distro, Apache is a web server
<KFP> Is there a way to temporarily disable PulseAudio without removing it?
<slugzzz> Hey all, I am having a silly issue. When I maximize a window in ubuntu 11.10 (particularilly a 'window'), I can't seem to minimize out of it again... I can't get the max-min-resize bar to pop up again... any ideas?
<html> RaTTuS|BIG,  nothing
<arlo> yes i have apache2
<RaTTuS|BIG> ok - tail -f /var/log/syslog and replug it in - anything gets mentioned
<deej1976> arlo: Log files are in: /var/log/apache2
<KFP> slugzzz: It's a bit different than in older Ubuntus and other OSes. The min/max buttons are only shown when you move the mouse cursor to the top bar.
<ichbinder> Sidewinder1: nope, didn't work. Same comment in "Additional Drivers"
<Sidewinder1> Rats!
<ichbinder> is it possible that my driver is set to "currently not in use" because it's not used by X? Do I have to do "$ sudo nvidia-xconfig" or so?
<html> RaTTuS|BIG,  http://pastebin.com/qYf4qPgw
<as2122> Can I get gdm to launch the .xsessions file in my home directory without a custom .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions? I don't have sudo powers on this system.
<Phreak_> Hi niggers.
<Phreak_> ikonia: Hi nigger.
<Girffe> I was installing 11.10 on my computer, and it said there was an error in the installation. Now, when I try to open the boot menu from my BIOS (before booting into win7/ubuntu), it either restarts immediately or brings me to the menu but doesn't accept key input
<Girffe> Can the installation somehow screw with your BIOS?
<pangolin> no
<Girffe> Any ideas, then?
<Girffe> because I was able to use the menu before to use the installation usb
<Girffe> then, after trying to install it and it not working, the menu doesn't work anymore
<RaTTuS|BIG> html and then sudo fdisk -l ?
<ichbinder> nope, also nvidia-xconfig did not help, glxgears is still running slow as hell.
<pangolin> Girffe: sorry I don't have any ideas but the ubuntu install process wouldn't change anything in bios
<RaTTuS|BIG> eek - back in 1hr or so
<html> huh? y?
<html> i see it working , but i cant get to the files
<ThSenior> anyone knows why when im transfering data to a usb stick CPU is too loaded
<ThSenior> mount.ntfs uses about 25%
<Stratisphere> hi all, got some questions about compiling a patch into oneiric kernel, is this the right channel to ask?
<ThSenior> kiofile
<ThSenior> dolphin also
<Stratisphere> nm, just found it ;)
<auronandace> ThSenior: thats normal for ntfs on external ddrives or usb sticks
<pangolin> ThSenior: might try #ubuntu-kernel
<pangolin> be patient :)
<Guest4022> hello
<pangolin> err sorry ThSenior wrong person
<private_meta> Heya. My aptitude update tells me that updating my kernel fails, post-installation script returned error exit status 2, any idea what I can do? I tried apt-get clean, autoclean, autoremove, and make a new update/pgrade, but that didn't work, any idea?
<Guest4022> i am looking for addon to firefox for burning cd'd
<ThSenior> auronandace why its normal? seems like I cant transfer more than 12MBps because of the CPU usage.
<Stratisphere> pangolin, cheers, I read the irc info above and got it :) thank you anyway!
<pangolin> welcome
<auronandace> Guest4022: why not use xfburn or brasero (why a firefox addon?)
<html> ThSenior,   moving files ?  well i guess its just the way it is,
<auronandace> ThSenior: its always been that way with me, you may need to ask the devs of ntfs-3g
<ThSenior> ah ok
<JayAge> anyone encountered this one: when I plug in any drive into USB, gnome disk mounter applet is shown twice (or even more times) for each device. only one icon is created on the desktop though. i'm on natty
<ThSenior> btw why only root can modify a samba mounted dir...
<ThSenior> the dirs are created with the user and mounted with fstab...
<Girffe> ok, I screwed up
<Girffe> I decided to just delete the partitions of my C: drive that had Ubuntu on it and put them back with the win7 partition
<Phreak_> Mac OS X Lion - the world's most advanced operating system. Available for $29.99 from the Mac App store.
<Guest4022> auronandace: thats for my grandmather, she can not use to many programs. its hardly to learn anything in her age. i need portable firefox with these addon 1. burn cd's. 2. automatic read text in browser  3 tranlator
<Girffe> it fixed the error I was having with the boot menu but since Ubuntu was the boot default, my computer can't boot anymore
<pangolin> !ot | Phreak_
<ubottu> Phreak_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RGUYASD> HAIL !!!!
<RGUYASD> gentlement
<Girffe> right now I'm just running Ubuntu off the usb, how can I set it to boot windows again?
<pangolin> Girffe: reboot and hold shift key that will give you the option to boot to windows
<RGUYASD> i'm trying to make the smallest Ubuntu that i can but it's not working
<RGUYASD> any ideas ?
<Girffe> can I do it within ubuntu or will I need a win7 disc?
<pangolin> Girffe: if you deleted the ubuntu partition you will need to reinstall
<ichbinder> pangolin: just ignore Phreak_, he's trolling and greeted with: "Hi niggers."
<pangolin> ichbinder: yes I know. please don't repeat that though.
<auronandace> Guest4022: sorry no idea, i prefer to use chromium, can you search the addons site for firefox?
<Phreak_> ichbinder: please don't spread false assertions.
<RGUYASD> HAIL ichbinder
<deej1976> RGUYASD: Alternate install?
<Girffe> Ok, is there a way to make it automatically boot from windows from now on, though?
<RGUYASD> deej1976 i did a server install but the size is still too large
<RGUYASD> 1.2GB
<RGUYASD> i want it to be smaller
<Girffe> I'm kind of done with Ubuntu for now, given what's happened recently, so I'd rather not reinstall it just to have it act as a boot manu
<Phreak_> pangolin: You're just a dumb nigger
<ichbinder> ^^
<auronandace> !mini | RGUYASD
<ubottu> RGUYASD: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<RGUYASD> i already used the minimal CD and i want it to be smaller than 1.2GB
<RGUYASD> nobody bothered to do it?
<auronandace> RGUYASD: that would be rather difficult to acheive with ubuntu
<Guest4022> auronandace: i try not not found, i also try ask in Firefox channel but there no respond. i need thats addos for work in offline, my grandmother have torubles with online internet, and i can not all time ware of every her step
<private_meta> Can someone help me with that aptitude problem?
<deej1976> RGUYASD: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<RGUYASD> auronandace someone made a 180MB ubuntu without a GUI but i don't know how to make it install on a hardddisk
<RGUYASD> if i can i will build a GUI on it
<JayAge> no one got multiple disk mounter applets popping up on USB drive inserts on natty?
<html> natty? means?10.04?
<deej1976> RGUYASD: Others, tinycorelinux, puppylinux
<JayAge> 11.04
<auronandace> html: 11.04
<deej1976> !natty | html
<ubottu> html: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<RGUYASD> deej1976 ok man
<html> ah..
<RGUYASD> i rather deal with ubuntu but i will try other distro
<deej1976> RGUYASD: Might be a better option for you
<pqatsi> Ive noticed apt-pinning dont work verywell for new ubuntu versions, and the best approach is use apt-get install package/precise - as example. But i see it dont updates these packages automatically. So, what is the best way to install ONLY one package and their dependences from another version and keep it upgraded?
<JayAge> lucid wasn't doing it, btw.
<pangolin> pqatsi: mixing versions is not recommended or supported
<pqatsi> pangolin: i know both and i know what im doing
<pangolin> pqatsi: in that case you don't need our help
<pqatsi> pangolin: i just cant find a way to do this rightly since apt-pinning dont work anymmore
<private_meta> http://pastebin.com/8rxbMd2n <-- any idea how to fix that?
<bastidrazor> pqatsi: pinning isn't broken. i have it working in 10.04 and 11.10
<private_meta> oh
<private_meta> no space left on drive
<private_meta> now i see
<bastidrazor> pqatsi: if you use update-manager then its possible apt-pinning will not work since you're not using apt.
<pqatsi> bastidrazor: so i cant understand, because i increase the priority in preferences.d and even this way apt-cache policy give me a 100 to precise and 999 to oineric
<pqatsi> bastidrazor: apt/aptitude
<pqatsi> no graphic management
<pqatsi> a example: linux-image
<roansh> Guys, I get an error when trying to install new packages "Broken packages"
<Girffe> I  tried holding shift while rebooting, it didn't let me boot windows, though
<pangolin> !fixmbr | Girffe
<ubottu> Girffe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Girffe> Is there a way I can make windows 7 boot automatically again, as it did before I tried instsalling ubuntu?
<Girffe> I'm the guy who deleted the ubuntu partitions and added them to the windows partition
<Sidewinder1> roansh, I know Synaptic has a "fix broken packages"; not sure how to do it from command line.. :-(
<pqatsi> pangolin and bastidrazor: the best approach i found is use "apt-get install xpto/precise" and update it. but i still cant understand why priority on apt-cache still lower than oineric
 * pqatsi explains its a experimental machine
<roansh> Okay Sidewinder1
<pangolin> pqatsi: precise is not supported here, you may be able to get more help in #ubuntu+1
<Girffe> is there any way I can make windows 7 boot automatically again, without ubuntu?
<pqatsi> pangolin: isnt a precise issue, apt/apt-get/aptitude version is from oineric
<pqatsi> and im using a version different from oineric only for one package (and their dependencies)
<pangolin> pqatsi: right but you are using a precise package.
<Sidewinder1> !windows > Girffe
<ubottu> Girffe, please see my private message
<pqatsi> pangolin: and btw, this precise package works like a glove :p my question is about apt priority and pinning
<pqatsi> im worried about this: http://pastebin.com/ks0jz4L2
<Girffe> This isn't about windows, though, as I need to do it through ubuntu
<pangolin> pqatsi: I don't want to argue with you. I am telling you what you are doing is not supported.
<Girffe> Is there some way to change the boot default through the partition manager?
<jelly> Hi, is there a known problem with paste.ubuntu.com database?
<jelly> I'm seeing different pastes, and dates in future.
<MonkeyDust> Girffe  change it in grub
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: he deleted ubuntu, grub won't work
<Girffe> I'm running ubuntu off a usb now, can I still do it?
<pqatsi> pangolin: i dont want "support", im asking if someone works with pinning and can explain me
<pangolin> pqatsi: that is the definition of support
<jelly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/762549/ eg. this timestamp won't have happened for 13 hours from now
<pqatsi> aff
<pangolin> Girffe: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/82928/how-to-make-windows-boot-first
<e66> anyone know what is the room for gnome devs?
<ichbinder> so, "Additional Drivers" now says that the nvidia driver is active and in use, after I followed what is suggested on http://askubuntu.com/questions/37590/nvidia-drivers-not-working-after-upgrade-why-can-i-only-see-terminal
<ichbinder> however, running glxgears still is like watching a robot dance.
<ichbinder> sloow
<Girffe> I tried using the link you gave me, and the grub method, but when I type the line into the terminal it says "No such file or directory"
<vixus> Hey all, can I get gdm to use the .xsession in my home directory?
<Sidewinder1> Girffe, The only thing I can think of is to boot to the win emergency repair disk and type/click " Fix MBR".
<jrib> vixus: yes, choose that option at the login screen (are you sure you are using gdm? lightdm is default now)
<ichbinder> and the output of glxgears is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762678/
<ichbinder> :(
<auronandace> Girffe: of course it would, you deleted the ubuntu partition
<vixus> jrib: Using ubuntu 10.04, I think it's still GDM...
<Girffe> Yeah, I was wondering about the win7 disk, guess I'll try that
<Girffe> auronandace: Yeah, but I'm booting off the ubuntu USB right now, so it could be in the usb itself
<Girffe> guess not, though
<vixus> jrib: The option doesn't seem to be available, and I can't add files to /usr/share/xsessions.
<jrib> vixus: yes.  At one point the option was missing, so you should search bugs.ubuntu.com for the bug (it exists but is now marked as "fix released" since it has been fixed in later versions).  In the comments you will see workarounds
<jrib> vixus: why can't you add files to /usr/share/xsessions/?
<vixus> jrib: this is a work computer and I only have sudo access to certain things (aptitude, synaptic, etc.)
<jrib> vixus: so tell the administrator
<jrib> vixus: (pointing him to the bug is probably the easiest thing to do)
<vixus> jrib: ok, let me locate a thread that shows workarounds
<auronandace> Girffe: if you are trying to get grub work you will need a partition for grub to be on (that would have been your ubuntu partition)
<vixus> jrib: it's hard to get anything done that isn't urgent maintenance. all i want is to run a different WM. I thought it was possible with my own .xsession file
<Girffe> auronandace: So there shouldn't be any way for me to make my computer boot from windows via the ubuntu disk?
<jrib> vixus: sure, but to use it through gdm the option needs to exist :)
<private_meta> Hey. I'm trying to set my LC_TIME locale to a different one so my calendar in a web app starts from monday. I've tried setting a german locale, but I'm not sure this works out correctly
<private_meta> any idea how to fix it so I have monday as start of the week?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jrib> vixus: if you can login at a tty, you could just use a ~/.xinitrc and execute startx
<^Mike> How can I get only security updates with apt-get on the command line?
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<auronandace> Girffe: i didn't say that, i said if you want to fix grub you will need a partition for grub to be on. an alternate is using fixmbr
<vixus> jrib: hmm
<vixus> jrib: i would have to kill the running x server though, right?
<BluesKaj> hi Sidewinder1
<sam_bris> anyone know of FOSS tools that will allow me to push M$ updates to a XP network?
<auronandace> Girffe: i've seen someone suggest it but i can't remember how they did it sorry
<ichbinder> nobody has an idea about my nvidia/glxgears issue?
<jrib> vixus: nah you could start another X server (like: startx -- :1)
<auronandace> Girffe: its either that or install a different bootloader
<vixus> jrib: ok, let me try that
<Girffe> auronandace: yeah, but if grub is on a partition wouldn't that mean you aren't using a boot disk?
<Girffe> auronandace: also, what do you mean by a different bootloader? I thought the BIOS handled it by default, at least, I never manually installed a bootloader
<jrib> vixus: here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gdm/+bug/398300  I *vaguely* remember the bug getting fixed in an update to gdm *in* 10.04 (like in the -updates repository) so check that your gdm package is at its latest version (and that the -updates repository is enabled)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398300 in gdm (Ubuntu) "The new gdm doesn't give an option to run /etc/X11/Xsession" [Low,Fix released]
<Sidewinder1> auronandace, I suggested that he boot to win emergency repair disk and "fix mbr".
<Crankygeek> Hello everyone
<auronandace> Girffe: follow Sidewinder1's advice
<RGUYASD> hail crankygeek
<Sidewinder1> :d
<Girffe> yeah, I can get a win7 disk pretty easily anyway, thanks for the help guys!
<Sidewinder1> np
<MonkeyDust> Girffe  do you have windows install disk?
<RGUYASD> you don't have to thank me
<RGUYASD> i did nothing
<MonkeyDust> ok
<Girffe> at my university I can just get a free one anyway so yeah
<RGUYASD> windows is not free girffe
<MonkeyDust> linux is free, too ;)
<Girffe> it is at u of waterloo
<Daniel0108> can I ask a gnome3 related question here? (I'm asking, as Ubuntu doesn't really support it)
<RGUYASD> also if you get it from the internet you can't guarantee that's it's free of spyware or viruses
<Girffe> every student gets a free copy of win7
<RGUYASD> you know that somebody can recontruct the windows into an ISO again
<Cradam> !ask Daniel0108
<RGUYASD> so they acn install whatever they want in it and turn it into a dvd iso
<Daniel0108> Cradam: see the ()
<vixus> jrib: I bet updates isn't enabled :)
<Girffe> yeah but I'm getting it right from my university
<Cradam> Daniel0108: !ask
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Cradam
<ubottu> Cradam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Girffe> I'd trust them, at least
<Cradam> thanks MonkeyDust
<Cradam> Daniel0108: window managers dont have much to do with the OS
<Girffe> anyway thanks again for the help, I'm gonna go and get breakfast and the win7 disk
<Girffe> later everyone
<Daniel0108> Cradam: gnome3 doesn't have much to do with window managers.
<ichbinder> Daniel0108: smartassing won't make more people help you. So ask your question and we'll see if somebody knows the answer.
<harry_> hello guys, i want to to know how to enable window snapping in xubuntu beside using compiz?
<vixus> jrib: oh, actually they are
<shudacr> you advise me what? ubuntu or gentoo ?
<vixus> jrib: How would I go about updating GDM?
<Daniel0108> ichbinder: I already asked in the gnome channel, which is the right place for my question. Also, I just corrected him, as gnome3 is not a window manager.
<jrib> vixus: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy gdm   would show you installed version and candidate version.  To update a package, you just run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<vixus> jrib: ok, weird that this is the only candidate I see: 2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu5.2
<zygf_eenode> .
<jrib> vixus: it's up to date then
<vixus> hmm
<jrib> vixus: you'll either have to ask the admin to add a session script like the comments to that bug describe or just use startx with your ~/.xinitrc
<vixus> jrib: in the latter case, i run .xinitrc first and then startx?
<jrib> vixus: startx will automatically run your ~/.xinitrc
<vixus> ok
<jrib> vixus: if you already have an xserver up, you may have to do something like: startx -- :1
<vixus> ok
<yao_ziyuan> what is the best free dictionary program today?
<MonkeyDust> !best| yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soreau> yao_ziyuan: google.com comes up with definitions pretty quickly ;)
<vixus> jrib: ok, it worked
<dubey> hello
<vixus> jrib: thanks :)
<jrib> vixus: no problem :)
<vixus> i'll be off then
<dubey> Is there any tool in ubuntu to connect to VMWare ESXI5 ?
<jelly> ssh ?
<WanderingEnder> dubey, you mean VMWare Infrastructure Client?
<dubey> yes
<bubu> hi guys, how could I gunzip the latest file in a directory and keep the archive??
<WanderingEnder> Not that I know of. Have you went to your ESXi server's url to see what it offers you?
<WanderingEnder> dubey, there is no Linux version. Use a Windows PC.
<dubey> wine will work ?
<WanderingEnder> google suggests maybe.
<pangolin> How do I run googleearth-package? it is installed but I can't seem to figure out how to run it.
<pangolin> nor can I find it in the menus
<wwb> who ever used backtrack OS?  i have some problem
<pangolin> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<jrib> pangolin is too quick :)
<janolap1> Hi, I have a ubuntu serveur 8.04 LTS (which I has duplicated to make tests) with ubuntu-desktop. I did a "apt-get update" followed by "apt-get upgrade". When I reboot, the desktop stays with the background color only (no icons, no menu, no effects on left click, no effetcs on right click).
<soreau> bubu: According to the gzip man page, -N should do it: When decompressing, restore the original file name and time stamp if  present.
<jrib> janolap1: 8.04 desktop is no longer supported
<soreau> bubu: or maybe I misunderstand it
<jrib> !upgrade | janolap1
<ubottu> janolap1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<llutz_> bubu: gunzip -c file.gz  >file
<wwb> who can give me a hand
<jrib> wwb: you are not in the correct channel for the backtrack distribution
<janolap1> jrib : thanx !
<WanderingEnder> wwb, /join #backtrack-linux, ask there.
<dacs129> hi all. may i ask question?
<WanderingEnder> !ask | dacs129
<ubottu> dacs129: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<llutz_> dacs129: you already did
<BarkingFish> !ask | dacs129
<warlock_handler> hi
<wwb> the backrack chart don't have any people....who can:)
<WanderingEnder> wwb, and we won't, so wait till someone there knows?
<pangolin> wwb: they can, we can't.
<BarkingFish> great minds think alike, WanderingEnder :)
<dacs129> aha thx. i got this link from some1 is it dangerous to execute it? http://pastebin.com/pbb9KZd0
<WanderingEnder> BarkingFish, heh.
<warlock_handler> is there an tool I could use to convert voice to action.... something like espeak.. but voice to command... like say terminal.. and the terminal pops up
<WanderingEnder> dacs129, do you know what ssh is?
<dacs129> @WanderingEnder thx, i googled it. it's something with remote administrattion right?
<milanoa> hi wanderingender
<WanderingEnder> dacs129, I have no idea, I use the proper OS for administration of ESXi as dictated by VMware.
<BluesKaj> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<WanderingEnder> xchat is trying to kill my computer. :|
<dacs129> ok, so why do i have to this then??
<NoPinky> dacs129, if I understand your pastie, it should give you access to a remote PC via ssh
<WanderingEnder> dacs129, you don't. And yes, it'll give you remote access to whatever that IP is.
<airtonix> warlock_handler: yes there is
<NoPinky> dacs129, I think it is savem but if you have never use the shell, then you won't be able to do much with it, what ever it offer
<WanderingEnder> Its not even a script, its just a little calling card with instructions on where to ssh to for a "CHristmas present"
<airtonix> warlock_handler: it's commonly known as "voice control" or "speech recognition"
<Cradam> ssh is your friend
<NoPinky> I think I'll try it out :D
<warlock_handler> airtonix, ya like?? i just found "vedics" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499230
<pangolin> How do I run googleearth-package? it is installed but I can't seem to figure out how to run it.
<warlock_handler> airtonix, of course dude..
<airtonix> warlock_handler: "dude", i just googled "ubuntu voice control"
<llutz_> dacs129: depending on your local law, logging into a system not yours without permission of the owner might be a crime
<warlock_handler> airtonix, ohh awesome.. and I searched buntuforums.com :P and gave u an application instead of 2 generic words :P
<almoxarife> WanderingEnder: dacs129 is trolling, the link he posted is to his own ip and he forgot its in his ident I assume
<dacs129> but this si the trouble... im on the machine but no one else is..
<NoPinky> yes, I noticed too, it's his computer
<WanderingEnder> almoxarife, I see.
<NoPinky> DUTCH AIRFORCE CONTROL MACHINE it says
<NoPinky> LOOOOL
<llutz_> dacs129: well done, +troll+
<Myrtti> moving on
<WanderingEnder> Moving on.
<almoxarife> pangolin: tried the command from terminal 'googleearth'?
<pangolin> almoxarife: I did and command not found
<almoxarife> pangolin: look in /opt/google/ pretty sure its there
<airtonix> warlock_handler: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCSgkUnlGGA
<pangolin> almoxarife: I only have a chrome folder in there
<private_meta> I've set my locale to german to get start of weekday = monday. Now, I did that to have monday as start day in a JSP/Richfaces Website, but apparently, it still has Sunday as a starting day of the week. Anyone got an idea how to fix that?
<almoxarife> pangolin: look for the .desktop file in /user/share/applications , if not there its not installed
<riderplus> hi. anyone ascii drawing?
<llutz_> private_meta: don't you have to set servers locale correctly, not the clients?
<WanderingEnder> !topic | riderplus
<ubottu> riderplus: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<private_meta> llutz_: I'm talking about the servers locale
<llutz_> private_meta: sry "set my locale" sounded different to me
<Sidewinder1> airtonix, I know he's gone but, I believe there used to be and maybe still is, a voice to text program called "sphinx-something-or other". Just FYI.. :-)
<private_meta> llutz_: development server, so it's local, this "my"
<airtonix> Sidewinder1: pocketsphinx
<private_meta> *thus
<Sidewinder1> airtonix, Yea! That's it. I tried it once and couldn't get it configured properly..
<Hotkeys> I have a smbmount to a share drive at my work place. I use google earth with a network link. The network link ONLY works when running google earth with sudo. I also have the same problem with libre office, I cannot save to our share drive without running the program as root. I don't want to run my programs as root. But I still need to be able to save to our share drive with libre office and google earth.
<primoz> pejte se solit! ;)
<johny2222> hi all
<primoz> buuu
<primoz> pdklsflsjflxjflvjxlkjvclxjvxjkvxljvlxjvjx
<primoz> dslkfnsdv
<primoz> f
<primoz> f
<primoz> f
<primoz> f
<FloodBot1> primoz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dj_segfault> Wow.  I just looked into buying the domain name linu.xxx domain name, but they're charging $99/yr for .xxx domain names.  Not worth that much for a joke.
<soreau> dj_segfault: its not worth it to share that here either, since it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<soreau> ! samba | Hotkeys
<ubottu> Hotkeys: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dj_segfault> Fair enough.  sorry
<pangolin> almoxarife: I figured out my problem, I forgot to build it :/
<pangolin> almoxarife: thanks for the help though :)
<koichirose> Hi, I'm using Gnome3 Classic on Ubuntu 11.10. The 'gnome-open' command now opens the containing folder instead of directly opening the file. What do I need to do to fix it?
<jrib> koichirose: does xdg-open behave similarly?
<deej1976>  koichirose: If you right click on the folder and select properties then "Open With" what application is selected?
<koichirose> jrib, yes, it opens the containing folder
<koichirose> deej1976, for example I use Geany for txt files.
<koichirose> deej1976, if I double click txt files from Nautilus it opens Geany correctly
<ScroogeMcDuckets> Hey, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 thru wubi on windows xp...I can no longer boot into Ubuntu. How can I fix this?
<MonkeyDust> !details| ScroogeMcDuckets
<ubottu> ScroogeMcDuckets: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ScroogeMcDuckets> I have a problem with booting into Ubuntu, Iam running Ubuntu 10.04. When I try to boot into Ubuntu its saying I'm I have a corrupted hal.dll.
<ThSenior> which is the best way to make free space on ubuntu? deleting temporaty or any old data?
<troll> why have you guys started with unity? i realy liked ubuntu before unity -.-
<iceroot> Guest26486: #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> ThSenior: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<ThSenior> troll install kubuntu desktop
<ThSenior> iceroot what it exactlly does?
<iceroot> ThSenior: removing packages which are no longer needed (autoremove) and also cleaning the cache of downloaded packages (clean) see also "man apt-get"
<janolap1> My ubuntu server 8.04 LTS has ubuntu-desktop installed on it. How can I exit the desktop, just to have command line ?
<iceroot> janolap1: ctrl + alt +f1  but then the x-server is still running
<ScroogeMcDuckets> <ubotto>I have a problem with booting into Ubuntu, Iam running Ubuntu 10.04. When I try to boot into Ubuntu its saying I'm I have a corrupted hal.dll.
<iceroot> janolap1: if you want to stop the x-server use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<janolap1> iceroot : thanx ! I'll ty it !
<iceroot> ScroogeMcDuckets: dll?
<iceroot> ScroogeMcDuckets: are you using wubi?
<ScroogeMcDuckets> <iceroot>Yes and yes
<iceroot> ScroogeMcDuckets: hm sorry i never used wubi but its an important info that the error is coming from wubi
<ScroogeMcDuckets> <iceroot> I'm running a dual-boot with windows xp, at the main boot screen where I choose which os to use (xp or Ubunu) when I choose Ubuntu, it saying it cannot start because of a corrupt hal.dll.
<xxiao> will ubuntu boot with a vanilla kernel inside virtual box?
<xxiao> i mean, i don't need many drivers, just harddrive, ethernet, mouse,keyboard
<xxiao> need test some software
<xxiao> with certain version of kernel,but i need patch the kernel
<xangua> ScroogeMcDuckets: you can try a reall install, have you¿
<xxiao> can i got a kernel without all those ubuntu stuff?
<iceroot> xxiao: i dont see a reason why the vanilla-kernel should not work with vbox
<xangua> xxiao: ubuntu stuff¿
<xxiao> i.e. the way ubuntu builts kernel to deb
<iceroot> xangua: ubuntu patches inside the vanilla-kernel
<xxiao> s/builts/build/
<ScroogeMcDuckets> <xangua> I would like to thats for sure. I just have alot of documents and such i would like to get off the current wubi install.
<iceroot> xxiao: building a deb from vanilla kernel is no difference to a vanilla-kernel, only when the ubunt patches are applied there are differences
<xxiao> ok i'll google for it...not sure how i update grub etc
<xxiao> with the new vanilla kernel, i don't really need a initramfs
<xxiao> for ubuntu, you have kernel, modules, initrd, 3 things i think
<xxiao> still waiting for the vanilla kernel compile
<Ibis> Is it possible for ubuntu in virtualbox to use advanced 3D features or is that a no?
<Guest88600> hello! anyone else?
<iceroot> Ibis: its possible
<Ibis> Or any other popular virtual software?
<Girffe> I'm trying to fix the mbr of my win7 partition using a ubuntu live CD, but mk-sys isn't a command in 11.04
<iceroot> Ibis: you need the guest addons from vbox
<Ibis> !anyone Guest88600
<Girffe> I downloaded and compiled mk-sys from sourceforge, but I need a password in order to actually install it
<xxiao> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<xxiao> maybe that's what i need
<Ibis> Guest88600: Ask your real question please. Of course we can't help if we do not know what you need help with excactly.
<Girffe> and when I try to set a password in the terminal it doesn't let me type anything for the password itself
<Girffe> anyone know how I can install mk-sys?
<Ibis> iceroot: Im trying to understand all this guess stuff as possible, because when I buy my new computer, I don't want to be disappointed without knowing "What's true and what's not".
<xangua> just type your password Girffe
<Girffe> it's a live CD, though, I never set one
<Ibis> iceroot: Guest stuff that is.        I'm trying to share GPU one way or another between virtual machines.       Or at least have all these fancy effects in 3 virtualmachines.
<iceroot> Ibis: if you want more infos on the guest addons i would suggest to have a look at the manual from vbox
<iceroot> Ibis: that is possible with vbox
<caoxiaomin> hello everybody!
<Girffe> The steps sourceforge gives in the readme file are:
<Girffe> Step 3, become root and install  su (and give password) make install
<Girffe> su (and give password)
<Girffe> make install
<deej1976> Girffe: try sudo make install
<Girffe> it says make install
<Girffe> I mean
<Girffe> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<RaTTuS|BIG> sudo make install is what you need to do
<iceroot> Girffe: is there a reason why you want to compile something?
<Girffe> I need to use mk-sys to fix the mbr for windows 7\
<Girffe> but mk-sys isn't in 11.10
<Girffe> so I need to compile it so I can use it
<iceroot> Girffe: use your windows-cd to fix the mbr
<Girffe> sadly I don't have a dvd drive
<iceroot> Girffe: fix /mbr  should be the windows-command
<Girffe> and I can't put it onto a usb because I only have the one that I'm running ubuntu off right now
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  he ruined his pc and cannot boot windows anymore
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: and i am talking about the windows-CD
<Girffe> there shouldn't be anything permanently wrong, I just deleted ubuntu, the windows files are all intact
<deej1976> iceroot: Believe Girffe is trying to follow this or something similar http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<Girffe> yeah, that's the guide I used
<Girffe> it's just that it's from 2008, when mk-sys was still in ubuntu
<koichirose> Hi, I'm using Gnome3 Classic on Ubuntu 11.10. The 'gnome-open' command now opens the containing folder instead of directly opening the file. What do I need to do to fix it?
<iceroot> Girffe: why not use the ubuntu-version from 2008? instead of fighting with make?
<iceroot> Girffe: .... sudo apt-get install ms-sys
<iceroot> Girffe: its called ms-sys not mksys
<Girffe> tried that, but I can't install it onto the usb I'm already using because it's already being used for 11.10
<Girffe> ....
<Girffe> >______________________________________>
<FloodBot1> Girffe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aspnet> re
<Girffe> wait
<Girffe> I was already using ms-sys
<aspnet> есть кто нибудь?
<iceroot> Girffe: you were talking about mK-sys
<Girffe> oh wait, yeah, my bad
<somsip> !ru | aspnet
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ru | aspnet
<ubottu> aspnet: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Girffe> ok thanks a lot, that other line you posted worked
<Girffe> later
<samba23> how to update ubuntu 10.04 to latest 10.04  (i mean 10.04 then i guess it come with 10.04 ,mine is installed 10.04.2  now i read 10.04.3 is avilable )
<iceroot> samba23: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<samba23> ok
<samba23> thanks
<iceroot> samba23: when you install the normal security-updates you have automaticly 10.04.3
<samba23> ok
<samba23> which is best  hypervisor is avilable with 10.04
<deej1976> koichirose: Have you seen: http://tinyurl.com/bsj44om
<deej1976> koichirose: Have you seen: http://tinyurl.com/bsj44om
<iceroot> samba23: i guess kvm is the most common but i am not sure if the kernel from 10.04 has all the kvm features, so have a look at xen and kvm
<samba23> ok
<iceroot> !info linux-image lucid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.36.42 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<iceroot> samba23: hm 2.6.32 should be fine for kvm
<samba23> ok
<samba23> for home use which is good xen or kvm ?
<iceroot> samba23: vbox
<iceroot> samba23: kvm and xen are needing some skill and they are cli only
<samba23> is it come with ubuntu 10.04
<iceroot> samba23: if you just want to play with some vms use vbox
<iceroot> !vbox | samba23
<ubottu> samba23: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<samba23> ok
<iceroot> samba23: sudo apt-get install vbox  should do the job
<ThSenior> iceroot thanks but nothing removed...
<samba23> ok
<theadmin> iceroot: "virtualbox", rather
<samba23> thank you very much
<iceroot> theadmin: isnt virtualbox the nonfree version and vbox the free one?
<iceroot> !info vbox lucid
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in lucid
<iceroot> !info virtualbox lucid
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in lucid
<iceroot> !info virtualbox-ose lucid
<theadmin> iceroot: Um, since version 4 there's no Nonfree anymore...
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.6-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 8071 kB, installed size 28924 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<theadmin> Oh.
<theadmin> Lucid, I see
<iceroot> theadmin: we are talking about lucid :)
<iceroot> samba23: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<llutz_> iceroot: there former was virtualbox and -ose , its all virtualbox now
<samba23> ok
<iceroot> llutz_: hm ok, i thought one of them was called vbox
<Matr|x> helllo
<daviddoria> I am trying to connect to a windows share. I went to kmenu->Computer->Network and found Add Network Folder. I check "windows network drive" and clicked next. I entered the name, server, and folder, but I immediately get "unable to connect to server. please check your settings and try again." I was also provided a domain name to enter, but this dialog box did not prompt me for it. Any suggestions?
<Matr|x> i need help installing two perl modules
<koichirose> deej1976, yeah, but that's not really the same issue I'm experiencing.
<Pici> Matr|x: Do you want us to guess which ones?
<Matr|x> i need help installing to modules perl   Net::SSL , Crypt::SSLeay
<Matr|x> hehehe
<samba23> i am very sorry to ask this question  ,can u please tell me which are most comman commands i should learn
<Matr|x> pici
<LjL> !cli | samba23
<ubottu> samba23: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Matr|x> i found it so hard to installing this modules
<Matr|x> give me errors when i use cpan
<Pici> Matr|x: Okay, just a moment.
<llutz_> Matr|x: apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl libcrypt-ssleay-perl
<Matr|x> thx u let me try
<Matr|x> onscn
<Pici> llutz_: too fast for me today ;)
<root_> startx
<llutz_> Pici: sry won't happen again ;)
<root_> djawab
<llutz_> Matr|x: apt-cache search perl parts-of-missing-modulenames      will help in most cases
<TransX2> How should i partition stuff in the Ubuntu install?
<dmtarmey> hello does anyone know anythink about wifi, im having issues since iv updated my system, when i try connecting to the new i get connection but when i try using update softweare it says i have no intenet connection
<TransX2> Bootloader on dev/sda?
<LjL> dmtarmey: have you used Network Manager to connect to it?
<dmtarmey> im using network connections that come with ubuntu
<atarinox> Can anyone tell me what my SD card would be mounted as in Ubuntu? and how I can find it in terminal?
<atarinox> under /dev/?
<deej1976> atarinox: df -lh
<atarinox> awesome, thank you
<alp82> hey
<alp82> i am looking for a video editing software
<alp82> which is able to add simple effects
<alp82> like blending in a title
<alp82> or a flashing rectangle
<deej1976> !info pitivi | alp82
<ubottu> alp82: pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1337 kB, installed size 3648 kB
<alp82> deej1976:  thanks
<Matr|x> i still have the same problem Can't locate Crypt/SSLeay.pm
<Matr|x> :(
<janolap1> where is written the server name ? (as shown in the prompt)
<deej1976> janolap1: /etc/hostname
<janolap1> deej1976 : thanx
<Timmy_L> Ohai guise. Anyone here know how to use wpasupplicant to access a WPA2 protected wireless network from CLI? I'm trying to do this on a HP Mini 210-2200eo, Broadcom 4727 (with bcmwl-kernel-source installed)
<vg> my backligth buttons dont work , help please!
<llutz_> Matr|x: libcrypt-ssleay-perl: /usr/lib/perl5/Crypt/SSLeay.pm
<Matr|x> yes
<Matr|x> wht is this
<Matr|x> Llutz_
<vg> some help ,please
<Matr|x> sorry
<Matr|x> i can't undrstand
<Matr|x> ?
<Timmy_L> Matr|x, it's a perl extension for using OpenSSL: http://search.cpan.org/~sampo/Net_SSLeay.pm-1.25/SSLeay.pm
<alp82> deej1976:  i just realized that i already have pitivi installed. the screenshots on the web page have n effec library tab, but there is no such thing on my locally installed version (0.13.5)
<llutz_> Matr|x: package "libcrypt-ssleay-perl" contains /usr/lib/perl5/Crypt/SSLeay.pm   so check if it is installed properly
<deej1976> alp82: Sorry, don't use it.
<Matr|x> how to chick it :$
<alp82> deej1976:  ok, i'l try to update it
<llutz_> Matr|x: check the pathes given in the error, is /usr/lib/perl5 listed?
<Timmy_L> dpkg -l libcrypt-ssleay-perl
<Matr|x> ok
<Matr|x> i used to upgrade from 9.4 to  the lastes ubuntu
<vg> i need help
<vg> !!
<compdoc> need cash? food? shelter?
<haha> girls?
<compdoc> heh
<vg> ...
<haha> ...
<llutz_> Matr|x:i told you before to do: apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl libcrypt-ssleay-perl        did you, did it gave any errors?
<llutz_> sudo *
<vg> imy brightness buttons dont work
<vg> help please
<deej1976> alp82: openshot openmovieeditor might help you
<Matr|x> yes
<Matr|x> i  installed that command
<llutz_> Matr|x: ls -l /usr/lib/perl5/Crypt/SSLeay.pm
<Matr|x> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12897 2007-09-17 22:48 /usr/lib/perl5/Crypt/SSLeay.pm
<haha> vg  what's wrong with you?
<kaan_>  Does chrome support pulseaudio or not? There are articles online saying that it was added recently but pavucontrol shows alsa.
<llutz_> Matr|x: check the pathes given in the error, is /usr/lib/perl5 listed as seachpath?
<Matr|x> how
<llutz_> searchpath
<Matr|x> yes
<Matr|x> how to chick that
<vg> haha: brightness buttons dont work
<llutz_> Matr|x: aeh, read the error you got
<deej1976> !details | vg:
<ubottu> vg:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Matr|x> Can't locate Crypt/SSLeay.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.13.11/i686-linux /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.13.11 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.13.11/i686-linux /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.13.11 .) at as.pl line 3.
<Matr|x> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at as.pl line 3
<vg> ubottu: brightness buttons dont work. Dont graduate the brightness. Im with Ubuntu 11.10. My laptop is an HP630
<ubottu> vg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vg> haha: brightness buttons dont work. Dont graduate the brightness. Im with Ubuntu 11.10. My laptop is an HP630
<llutz_> Matr|x: how did you install perl? its not system-default
<Matr|x> i had ubuntu 9.4
<llutz_> Matr|x: apt-cache policy perl |grep -i insta
<Matr|x> and u updated it with update installtion for the lastes vr
<Matr|x> Installed: 5.12.4-4
<llutz_> Matr|x: export PERL5LIB="$PERL5LIB:/usr/lib/perl5"   and try again
<Timmy_L> Don't wanna spam, but seeing as so many has left and joined (and I don't know if y'all usually read the backlog).. Anyone here know how to use wpasupplicant to access a WPA2 protected wireless network from CLI? I'm trying to do this on a HP Mini 210-2200eo, Broadcom 4727 (with bcmwl-kernel-source installed)
<muhammed> how clamav can be used to clean virus???
<theadmin> Timmy_L: Easiest suggestion: install netcfg and use that, otherwise, well, you need to learn wpa_supplicant
<dr_willis> muhammed:  use the clamav front end - and scan files same as you would in windows.
<compdoc> muhammed, you want to scan your hard drive, or your emails?
<Timmy_L> Thanks for the suggestion theadmin, I will look into it.
<muhammed> compdoc:both
<Stanley00> muhammed: clamav cant deinfect, it just can delete the infected file.
<muhammed> dr_willis: i've installed clamav but it cannot be seen anywhere??
<dr_willis> muhammed:  Unless you install a gui front end for it.. its a command line tool
<theadmin> Timmy_L: Note that netcfg is not currently in Ubuntu's repos, you'll have to check out from git... It's an Arch thing, so: http://projects.archlinux.org/netcfg.git
<theadmin> Timmy_L: Should work with other Linuxes just fine tho
<Man_of_Wax> hi, I've updated my ubuntu server to 11.10 and now samba doesn't work anymore. The config file is the same but the others PCs on lans don't see the server.
<Timmy_L> Haha, yeah, I found out via apt-cahce.. ^-^ Will give it a go though...
<muhammed> stanley00:is there any tool that disinfect affected file??
<llutz_> muhammed: rm
<Stanley00> muhammed: they are just for window, AFAIK
<dr_willis> i wouldent trust disinfected files :)
<theadmin> Timmy_L: Look at the clone urls, clone one of those and install it, shouldn't be too different
<dr_willis> muhammed:  you are scanning windows files for windows viruses?
<MonkeyDust> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 124 kB, installed size 604 kB
<muhammed> dr_willis: which is gui for clamav???
<bil21al> dholbach:
<llutz_> rm or mkfs are the best ways to get rid of infected files. you cannot trust any infected system and you cannot trust any snakeoil-app aka antivirus-prog
<dr_willis> muhammed:  search for clamav in the package manager. it will show some
<muhammed> dr_willis:virus affected all my php as well as html files only
<MonkeyDust> muhammed  try clamtk
 * dr_willis wonders what sort of virus 'infects' a non executable file...
<Stanley00> muhammed: I think you should use one of your backup then
<muhammed> stanley00:ya..but it put me in troble already
<dr_willis> sounds to me like the whole linux system may be compramized
<muhammed> i found a solution that no files in hidden folders are affected
<muhammed> dr_willis : may be...
<raidgh0st> Have intel released the usb3 source yet for linux?
<muhammed> monkeyDust:thanx buddy
<llutz_> Matr|x: export PERL5LIB=/usr/lib/perl5   and try again. did you?
<MonkeyDust> raidgh0st  "Linux started supporting USB 3.0 in the September 2009 release of the 2.6.31 Linux kernel. "
<muhammed> in which language linux kernel has made???
<Stanley00> muhammed: mostly C, AIK
<muhammed> AIK?
<Stanley00> muhammed: as I know ;)
<raidgh0st> MonkeyDust: weird then that knoppix didnt find the usb3 external drive
<muhammed> stanley00: ooohhh... :)
<raidgh0st> Had to change to usb2 cable to get it detected.
<raidgh0st> Thinking of installing the ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso  (trying to figure out what the "mac" in the name is for
<deej1976> muhammed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel#Programming_languages
<dbristow> Anybody else seeing this MD5SUM/SHAxSUM problem with 12.04's precise-preinstalled-desktop-armel+ac100.bootimg file?
<muhammed> deej1976: thanx
<MonkeyDust> dbristow  ask in #ubuntu+1
<llutz_> dbristow: #ubuntu+1
<Matr|x> export PERL5LIB="$PERL5LIB:/usr/lib/perl5
<Matr|x> >
<llutz_> Matr|x: export PERL5LIB=/usr/lib/perl5
<mr_lou_> So, after installing Ubuntu 10.04 on a brand new PC, there's no internet. Doing an ifconfig shows only LO. There's no eth0. What do I do? I imagine I need some newer drivers from somewhere?
<Matr|x> I GOT THIS WHEN I GIVE perl: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/perl5/auto/Crypt/SSLeay/SSLeay.so: undefined symbol: Perl_Gthr_key_ptr
<MonkeyDust> mr_lou_  or enter the network settings manually
<Braber01> I was just working on an Open Office Presentation when it froze up on me and now i can't open Open ofice presentation is there a way I can get it to open via a shell or anything like that?
<mr_lou_> MonkeyDust: How? There's no eth0 available.
<llutz_> Matr|x: somehow your perl didn't surviced the upgrade-process, sry can't help you with that
<deej1976> mr_lou_ : lspci
<deej1976> What chipset is the network card?
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Ok, will try that.
<MonkeyDust> mr_lou_  is eth0 not present or not detected by the system?
<muhammed> can any1 tell me about any anti-virus which disinfect virus affected file???
<mr_lou_> deej1976: There's an 04.00.0 Ethernet controller alright.......
<Matr|x> SO HOW TI INSTALL PERL :(
<deej1976>  mr_lou_ | can you pastebin the complete line
<mr_lou_> MonkeyDust: When I do ifconfig, only LO is shown. No eth0 or eth1. Doing lspci does show an 04.00.0 ethernet controller though.
<Braber01> how can I open up open office presentation from the command line?
<escott> Matr|x, sudo apt-get install perl. should already be installed as part of the base system
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Sorry no. Obviously I'm on another computer here. But will try to type it.
<deej1976> Braber01: gnome-open filename
<escott> Braber01, libreoffice filename, or you can use mimeopen filename
<mr_lou_> deej1976: 04.00.0 Ethernet Controller: Atheros Communications Device 1083 (rev c0)
<admin1> heloo
<deej1976> !Atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<makara> hi. Why wouldn't I set a static IP?
<dr_willis> makara:  if your isp assigns you a dynamic one...
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Hm, I'm pretty sure it's not a wifi card....?
<makara> dr_willis: I have a router in between
<deej1976> mr_lou_: lspci | grep -i network
<makara> some other computers also on local LAN
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Shows nothing
<ThSenior> how to install locale charsets?
<dr_willis> makara:  so why does it matter either way?
<makara> for some reason the IP the router was assigning my PC wasn't a local address
<dr_willis> makara:  my router lets me set up where specific mac addresses always get  the same lan ip.
<deej1976> mr_lou_: lspci | grep -i ethernet ?
<dr_willis> makara:  check your routers settings then. somthing is incorrect.. or you got some other weirdness going on.
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Shows that one line I already pasted.
<dr_willis> or you got some other dhcp server on the network
<BluesKaj> makara, there are methods to set  static IPs behind a router , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Only one netcard. Seems to me it's just too new for Ubuntu to know about it?
<mr_lou_> deej1976: At least too new for Ubuntu 10.04 to know about it.
<deej1976> mr_lou_: What motherboard ?
<ska> I have an Asus EEE PC 4G netbook (old). I have to go into the BIOS to tell it to boot from USB. But if I do, it wont boot from the regular SSD drive with the installed version of Ubuntu. What can I do?
<mr_lou_> deej1976: I have no idea. I just bought it. I can look I guess. Hang on.
<suki> ubuntu
<mr_lou_> deej1976: ASRock H61DE/S3
<Stanley00> ska: did remove the USB do the trick?
<gladosv2> hi, can't run wine (it did work in the past), it gives /usr/bin/wine: no such file, though it is clearly there when ls-ing
<Braber01> okay I cannot open open office at all, after --impress has frozen 15 minutes ago >:(
<dr_willis> gladosv2:  try running  '/usr/bin/wine' directly?
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Ubuntu 11.10 has no problems with it.
<gladosv2> dr_willis: doesn't work either
<mr_lou_> deej1976: But I want 10.04
<deej1976> mr_lou_: How about 11.04 ?
<gladosv2> salomon@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ ls -l /usr/bin | grep wine
<gladosv2> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root   root        9688 2011-09-16 06:49 wine
<gladosv2> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root           4 2011-09-16 06:48 wine-auto -> wine
<gladosv2> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root   root        1582 2011-09-16 06:48 wineboot
<gladosv2> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root   root      108144 2011-09-16 06:49 winebuild
<FloodBot1> gladosv2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gladosv2> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root   root        1582 2011-09-16 06:48 winecfg
<gladosv2> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root   root        1582 2011-09-16 06:48 wineconsole
<llutz_> gladosv2: "file /usr/bin/wine"
<dr_willis> gladosv2:  could be its a currupted file.
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Wouldn't install. Gave me some error about (initramfs) not being able to locate some live cd....something....   tried exitting twice, but that just resulted in kernel panic.
<gladosv2> /usr/bin/wine: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<makara> dr_willis, BluesKaj - thanks
<gladosv2> dr_willis: I already tried removing and reinstalling wine (1.3), didn't work
<ska> Stanley00: Nothing worked so far.
<llutz_> gladosv2: uname -m
<gladosv2> x86_64
<gladosv2> 64-bit problem?
<mr_lou_> deej1976: If there's a solution to that (initramfs) thingy, that'll do too. I just don't want 11.10 and its silly Unity.
<llutz_> gladosv2: yes
<Stanley00> ska: hmm, how did you set it boot from USB? change boot order or change the order of harddisk?
<gladosv2> llutz_: how to fix?
<Stanley00> ska: normaly, it will boot bext device if the before one does not exist
<llutz_> gladosv2: not sure if installing ia32-libs-multiarch would help
<Barbarian> evening gentlemen.
<gladosv2> llutz_: isn't there a 64-bit package in the repos?
<llutz_> gladosv2: idk, i don't use wine
<dr_willis> >hic<
<dr_willis> :)
<Barbarian> Tbh, I'm a big fan of PlayOnLinux ontop of wine
<Barbarian> makes it much more user friendly
<llutz_> tbh who cares
<Barbarian> llutz, fair point
<MonkeyDust> Barbarian  wrong channel
<muhammed> ska: press f2 or f12 at very beginning of system booting...it may show you menu to change boot order
<llutz_> gladosv2: #winehq might give you more help
<dr_willis> gladosv2:  so whats the exact error you get if you do /usr/bin/wine --help
<gladosv2> bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<mr_lou_> deej1976: lshw -C network shows an *-network UNCLAIMED entry.
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: How did you install wine?
<dr_willis> i wounder if some of the support libs it calls are messed up. or you got some other odd quirk going on
<gladosv2> Jordan_U: aptitude
<muhammed> jordan : type sudo apt-get install wine
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: Simply "aptitude install wine"? Do you have any 3rd party repos? It sounds like you don't have the needed 32 bit libraries, but that shouldn't happen if you install wine from the default repositories.
<gladosv2> aptitude, / wine, installed it there
<gladosv2> now downloading the .deb from the winehq website
<mr_lou_> deej1976: http://dewfall.dk/bolig/2011-12-07-170939.jpg
<TransX2> Which nvidia accelerated graphics driver should i use? It lists a bunch.
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: If not, then it might be a simple case of bash doing a hash lookup for wine rather than actually checking for the file if you tried to run it once in the shell you're currently using before it was actually installed. If that's the case then starting a new shell should solve the problem.
<Shizuo> hello
<gladosv2> jordan: by starting a new shell, do you mean just opening in a new tab in the terminal application?
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: Yes.
<muhammed> Shizuo: hello
<gladosv2> probably not the case... now trying to reinstall it one more time, i'll see after that
<dr_willis> or opening a new terminal window....
<dr_willis> i thought bash had a 'rehash' the path command.. but i cant recall what it is.
<clvx> Hello there, I'm trying to add turpial to the messaging menu. I edited the turpial.desktop to introduce turpial in the messagin menu, but everytime I click in the turpial messaging menu icon it will open a new instance of the program instead of redirecting me to the instance that was already open.
<llutz_> gladosv2: dpkg -l ia32-libs*
<gladosv2> tried apt-get install wine, then running wine in a new shell, didnt work
<TransX2> I just installed Ubuntu and only my right speaker works, what's up with that?
<clvx> where should I look for more info, I've read  the official  messaging menu document, but don't find a solution for this.
<dr_willis> clvx:  its possible thers some 'turpial --someoptionhere' to  activate the allready running instance. check the progams docs or turpial --help   output perhaps.
<dr_willis> or the app has a setting.
<gladosv2> llutz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/762866/
<bsa161> hi
<clvx> dr_willis, well turpial doesn't have an option for it .. however, when I run an instance the turpial messaging icon doesn't have the "triangle" which indicates that turpial is running.
<clvx> dr_willis, this is my turpial.destop conf  http://pastebin.com/bRi06ni8
<clvx> turpial.desktop*
<dr_willis> hever heard of the app or used it  clvx  so i cant really suggest anythign else.
<refractor> How do I restart a service?
<refractor> like sudo service ushare restart - correct syntax?
<refractor> I'm using LTS
<dr_willis> if its a upstart controlled service. thats about how you do it..
<dr_willis> sysv you do a little differntly
<mrjack> hello everyone. Unlike the past 4 years, I'm gonna buy a new laptop with decent specs. So, 2 questions: Am I going for 64bit? (support issues etc.) and secondly, in terms of support also, should I select a DELL-NVidia or HP-AMD (both intel cpu)
<dr_willis> $ sudo service ssh status
<jpds> mrjack: 64-bit shouldn't have problems.
<clvx> dr_willis, it's a twitter client.. I'll keep trying harder why it happens .. thanks anyway
<deej1976> mr_lou_: This might be off use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806056
<spyvrsspy> hi, anyone know off the top of tyheir heads how to change the timestamp for var/log/secure
<ikonia> touch it
<refractor> Thanks guy, ushare works great
<refractor> my xbox finds it happy
<mrjack> jpds: and should I think about which brand? Better support in linux etc.
<dr_willis> 'touch filename'  - sets the date on the file to be now. :)
<jpds> mrjack: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<mrjack> jpds: thanks for that!
<deej1976> --date=STRING var/log/secure
<deej1976> spyvrsspy: touch --date=STRING var/log/secure
<slugzzz> Hey all, quick question ... I installed 11.10 and have two monitors. Since I've installed the Nvidia drivers, I cannot find the second monitor in the 'displays' window... anyone know what to do?
<deej1976> spyvrsspy: or touch -t STAMP var/log/secure
<koichirose> Hi, I'm using Gnome3 Classic on Ubuntu 11.10. The 'gnome-open' command now opens the containing folder instead of directly opening the file. What do I need to do to fix it?
<ThSenior> my lang isnt listed in locale -a
<ThSenior> how can to install it?
<MonkeyDust> koichirose  system info > default applications
<searching> Can install PySlice or Perlotine in Pinta?
<koichirose> MonkeyDust, then? I already set everything there. If I double click a file on Nautilus it opens the correct application, whatever the file is. Same file with gnome-open, opens the containing folder
<MonkeyDust> koichirose  no further advice, maybe someone else can help
<koichirose> ok
<koichirose> thanks :)
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Thanks a lot. It worked. Do I need to go through that process everytime I update kernel?
<FiReSTaRT> Just wanted to leave the solution to my "windows not snapping to the top of the bottom panels in xfce 4.8" problem: In workspace properties, I set the lower margin to the total thickness of the 2 panels
<yourstrly> ThSenior: don't you have gui desktop?
<escott> koichirose, try mimeopen
<deej1976>  mr_lou_: If it's like the binary nvidia drivers yes
<mr_lou_> mkay...
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Well... in any case. Gimme your paypal addy.
<DEAD|VGA> nvidia drivers requiting compiler that matches version used to compile kernel -IRRITATING FAILURE
<DEAD|VGA> being forced to compile a kernel just to install video drivers just sucks
<m1d4s> whats the best way to debug a system when your handling OS hangs ? (Java is doing something wrong with my system )
<tekkentux> hello I'm trying to use sata hotswap with intel 5 series 3400 chipset onboard sata controller and ubuntu lucid. When I attach a hard disk, I get errors and it takes some minutes to recognise the disk. When I remove a harddisk I also get errors: http://www.privatepaste.com/b20149be10
<deej1976> DEAD|VGA: I usually drop to console and rerun the nvidia-installer and then restart gdm(11.04 here)
<DEAD|VGA> you cant install the nvidia drivers if the kernel your using was compiled with an older version of gcc
<Jordan_U> DEAD|VGA: Why aren't you using the "Additional Drivers" tool?
<tekkentux> Is this critical? Might I loose data when removing hard disks?
<mrpink57> tekkentux: I do not see you loosing any data, is your bios set up for acpi?  This will allow a hot swap feature which is usually reserved for esata.
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Do you have a paypal address?
<tekkentux> mrpink57: yes sata is set to AHCI mode in bios
<gladosv2> is there a way to recursively run a command for all files in a folder?
<freemason1977> could someone help me install a experimental closed beta driver / firmware in ubuntu
<deej1976> mr_lou_: But I'm not after donations
<mrpink57> tekkentux: what filesystem is being used on the drive?
<llutz_> gladosv2: for file in* ;do something $file; done
<freemason1977> im in need of someones confidence and ears/eyes
<deej1976> mr_lou_: But thanks for the offer
<tekkentux> mrpink57: ext3 on a truecrypt crypted partition
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Well.... you're putting your time into it. You should get something. (And deej1876 trying to pose as you and giving me his paypal addy is pathetic)
<tekkentux> but I always unmount the filesystem and the truecrypt mapping, before I remove the device
<deej1976> koichirose: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35602/using-gnome-open-to-open-pdf-files
<deej1876> lulz
<tekkentux> mrpink57: so the problem seems to be somewhere on a lover level, sata hard disk kernel, etc
<TransX2> Sometimes when i open things the window comes up but it's just white...
<TransX2> Any ideas?
<mrpink57> tekkentux: I've tried researching but I'm not getting much on any resolve.  Some said it could be an error between Nvidia drivers and AHCI.
<koichirose> deej1976, thank you, removing exo-utils
<tekkentux> mrpink57: I'm just wondering if this is normal, if it could cause data loss and how I could make it recognise the harddisk faster. Is the a general problem with hotswap or the drivers for the intel 3400 chipset?
<mr_lou_> deej1976: Well thanks again anyhow. I'm off for now.
<tekkentux> mrpink57: there is no nvidia hardware. Its an intel mainboard and chipset
<deej1976> mr_lou_: No problem, have a good am/pm etc...
<ghoti> I'm having a problem configuring a custom service into xinetd.  I've added a line to /etc/services, and created a file in /etc/xinetd.d/ with server/user/socket_type/wait lines, and xinetd runs, but doesn't bind to the port I've specified, when I restart it.  /var/log/syslog tells me it's "reading" configs from my file, and I don't see errors ... yet, there's no service.  What am I missing?
<ghoti> Alternately, does someone have another recommended way to host a Flash crossdomain.xml file on a server that isn't already running an http server?
<TransX2> So, do you guys not know?
<Arney> Hello, I have an open book x86 masm test in half an hour and I need to print all main.asm files in subfolders of a folder.
<escott> gladosv2, usually one uses find -exec for this
<Arney> Anyideas on how I can batch print all text files in subfolders?
<llutz_> Arney: find path/ -name main.asm |xargs lpr
<Arney> cool thank you!
<ghoti> TransX2: I just read the last half hour of channel logs, and I don't see your question.
<ghoti> TransX2: oh, something about only one speaker working?
<TransX2> That and Sometimes whenever i open something the window shows up all white
<mneptok> tekkentux: have you checked the physical drives with a SMART monitoring tool?
<nkdoodwal> sound problem in ubuntub11.10
<Jordan_U> TransX2: Do you only see white windows when you have many windows open?
<nkdoodwal> sound problem in ubuntu 11.10
<Hanz|Groober> yipeeekayaaay
<koichirose> deej1976, it worked :***
<TransX2> I only have one other window open, chrome. Everything worked fine with lubuntu
<tekkentux> added some hardware information: http://www.privatepaste.com/bfe1163048
<Jordan_U> !details | nkdoodwal
<ubottu> nkdoodwal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gladosv2> how to loop through subfolders and apply an action only to files with a certain extension?
<escott> gladosv2, find path -iname "*.ext" -exec ...
<nkdoodwal> Jordan_U:  lenovo y510 4.1 speaker
<Jordan_U> nkdoodwal: You still haven't actually stated what problem you're having. And please use complete sentences.
<gladosv2> escott: like this? find ./* -iname "*.dtl" -exec rtf2xml $file
<volodya> does anybody know whether "allow-hotplug usb0" inside /etc/network/interfaces is supposed to work on 11.10?
<volodya> or what are alternative methods to configure usb0 network interface when it becomes available
<nkdoodwal> dolby  surround sound is noot working in ubuntu 11.10
<Arney> im getting unable to access Project errors from lpr, when doing  find path/ -name main.asm | xargs lpr
<Arm0ur_> gladosv2: find./ -iname "*.dtl".....
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: find /path/to/directory/ -iname '*.dtl' -ecec rtf2xml {} \;
<Arney> There is a subfolder called "Projects 1".
<escott> gladosv2, -exec rtf2xml {} \;
<escott> gladosv2, the {} is the placeholder for the filename, and the \; tells it when the command is done
<llutz_> Arney: find path/ -name main.asm -print0 |xargs -0 lpr
<Neosano> I have to install libcupsys2 but there's no such package. what to do?
<gladosv2> escott: thanks :D
<liti> test test ..
<gladosv2> and Arm0ur_ and Jordan_U aswell
<TransX2> Jordan_u, I only have one other window open, chrome. Everything worked fine with lubuntu
<nkdoodwal> Jordan_U: i have only default speakers working  not dolby surround woofer in ubuntu 11.10 which was working in previous version.
<liti> problems with irssi themes ...
<Jordan_U> TransX2: Do you have a particularly old graphics card (specifically one without much Video Memory)? You might solve your problem by switching from unity 3D to unity 2D (so that your window manager does not depend on your graphics card / driver's 3D capabilities).
<gladosv2> how to escape filenames for an argument when in find?
<gladosv2> I have filenames with spaces in them, and need to use the filename plus another extension as an argument for the output
<nkdoodwal> ubottu:  ?
<TransX2> Yeah,  it's older
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: You don't need to escape anything, find will pass arguments directly to the command in question without word splitting.
<TransX2> Would increasing the buffet size help?
<gladosv2> I'm getting an error: filename is an argument in an option list
<TransX2> *buffer
<gladosv2> when using find ./ -iname '*.dtl' -exec rtf2xml {} --indent=1 -o='{}.xml' \;
<nkdoodwal> i have only default speakers working  not dolby surround woofer in ubuntu 11.10 which was working in previous version. so how to make them work properly??
<Jonii> hey, is it possible to disable my webcam?
<Jonii> it constantly uses like 2W of power even though its not even active
<theadmin> Jonii: udev rules probably.
<nkdoodwal> hey could anybody solve my problem with speakers
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: That will work, and note that the quotes around '{}.xml' are *not* needed, and will be removed by the shell before the argument is passed on to find. If you haven't already, you should look into and try to understand how the shell works and specifically that it is the shell, and not any command itself, which does subsititution of variables beginning with '$', word splitting, and similar.
<Jonii> theadmin: how exactly?
<gladosv2> Jordan_U: the problem is, the application gives an error...
<gladosv2> well I'll table it for now, not really urgent
<Jonii> it seems to be an usb device
<gladosv2> another question: what is a good package to play around with web requests? need to implement an api and need to create requests, also post-requests, see headers, etc?
<escott> gladosv2, with the find exec its a fork exec instead of a shell exec. try taking the quotes out
<Neosano> I need libcupsys2 package, but there's no such package in 11.10, how can I solve it?
<theadmin> Jonii: I can't give details without knowing a LOT more than just a webcam... The manufacturer, the model, etc, but just try to figure it out yourself, it's not  that hard, Just search for "udev rules" on the web with your Favourite search enGIne :P
<gladosv2> escott: also errors without quotes
<TransX2> Would gnome-shell use less gpu memory than unity on 11.10?
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: One way to debug find commands is to prefix the command with "echo" to see roughly what is being run (becaue of aforementioned word splitting being done by the shell it can be confusing). So try running this and examine the output: find ./ -iname '*.dtl' -exec echo rtf2xml {} --indent=1 -o='{}.xml' \;
<theadmin> TransX2: Unlikely. Try XFCE.
<TransX2> Is xfce like what's on lubuntu?
<Jordan_U> TransX2: Or, as I suggested before, you can switch to Unity 2D.
<gladosv2> problem is with the spaces in filenames, that's why I tried the quoes...
<TransX2> Yeah. Lol where at?
<theadmin> TransX2: No, Xubuntu
<Jonii> cnf9011
<Jordan_U> TransX2: From the sessions dropdown on the login screen (after you've selected your username).
<Jonii> theadmin: cnf9011. but i'll look myself
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: Find -exec deals with spaces.
<nkdoodwal> hey no one wants to help me???????????
<gladosv2> Jordan_U: apparently it doesn't because when I try the eco and then execute the output command, it's with spaces
<escott> gladosv2, no you are missing the point. the spaces don't matter because its in the same argv entry
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: That's why I said that using echo can be confusing. You can't just expect to be able to run whatever you see outputted in a shell.
<llutz_> for file in $(find path/ -iname "*.dtl"); do rtf2xml  "$file" --indent=1 -o="${file/dtl/xml} ;done
<llutz_> gladosv2: ^^
<escott> gladosv2, the problem with mv file name filename is that mv is handed 4 arguments [mv,file,name,filename] but with -exec mv {} filename it is passed [mv,file name, filename]
<llutz_> "; done *
<Jordan_U> llutz_: No, that will cause word splitting problems that didn't exist before. That is exactly the wrong thing to do.
<llutz_> Jordan_U: if you quote it properly, nothing will be splitted
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: Try asking in #bash, they tend to be good at explaining these types of things and know all the best practices to be sure you don't run into issues.
<gladosv2> will try, thanks :)
<Jonii> theadmin: it does not seem udev is the right tool, theres nothing about disabling or removing devices on the internet
<gladosv2> llutz_: I'm afraid yours didn't work as well, gave exactly the same error
<Jordan_U> llutz_: You did not quote things correctly, and I'm not sure how you would modify your command to be correct. I don't think it can sanely be done.
<theadmin> Jonii: oh, on the internet, um, probably you'd need to check Flash's settings and such
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: You're probably missing something simple in the syntax of rtf2xml and spaces in file names is just a red harring.
<TransX2> It's different, it asks only for my password
<llutz_> gladosv2: does" rtf2xml  --indent=1 -o=file.xml input.dtl" work, or has input.dtl to be 1st parameter?
<Jonii> theadmin: i mean, no internet sites tell how to disable a device with udev
<Jordan_U> llutz_: Do you understand why the command you gave will not work with files that have spaces in them?
<theadmin> Jonii: Oh, well, there should be a way, udev is pretty much everything that deals with devices (well, there used to be HAL too but that's no longer in use)
<TransX2> Found it, thanks
<gladosv2> gosh, the file to read had to be the last... can't believe I actually made that mistkake, sorry guys!
<Jonii> everything seems to be about making devices work
<llutz_>  rtf2xml --indent=1 -o="{}.xml" -- "$file"
<Jonii> which is the exact opposite of what i want, i dont want to hear of that device ever again
<bj_penn> when i get an error mounting an nfs share (permission denied) where does the error show up, the comp that im trying to mount it on, or the comp that hosts the share? and which log is it? i tried syslog, messages, dmesg, theres nothing related to nfs.
<Jordan_U> llutz_: By the time you're quoting "$file" it's too late, the word splitting has already happened (in your command).
<Jonii> that camera doesnt work, but it uses like 20% of my battery time
<gladosv2> it's working, thanks a lot guys!
<Jordan_U> gladosv2: llutz_: This is a very good page about this subject: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/020
<gladosv2> so another question, I need an app to debug web requests, well, make them myself; tried running fiddler under wine but it didn't work, so is there a good ubuntu app for that?
<cdestroy> anyone know how to destroy a CD-R (burn over) in ubuntu 11.10?
<CrusaderAD> gladosv2: Wireshark is good for that
<gladosv2> CrusaderAD: but you can't submit requests yourself, can you?
<CrusaderAD> if you're debugging network related requests
<CrusaderAD> gladosv2: what kind of requests? http?
<gladosv2> https to be precise
<gladosv2> data would be in json format
<Foulad> is there is way to take snapshort for full web page ? Print scrn wont cover the whole web page !!
<CrusaderAD> hm, have you tried shift-ctrl-i in chrome? that has a console for debugging
<cdestroy> anyone know how to destroy a CD-R (burn over) in ubuntu 11.10? will dd to sr0 work?
<cdestroy> Foulad: Try to print, then print to *.pdf format
<Foulad> i need it as photo to upload it on website
<llutz_> cdestroy: wodim -blank=fast /dev/sr0
<trism> Foulad: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/internet/firefox/create-screenshot-image-of-entire-web-page-in-firefox/
<cdestroy> Foulad: Print to pdf then fit to screen then screenshot
<mosx1> trying to download ubuntu server 64 bit - the filename i'm getting directed to is ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso ??? I didn't specify amd ?
<trism> Foulad: oops sorry, guess screengrab is gone
<Foulad> <trism> <cdestroy> thank you both
<MonkeyDust> Foulad  in Terminal, type sleep -10; import screenshot.png
<trism> Foulad: one second
<wh1zz0> Guys please I need help with this.. when i type a simple ls -al  command on my ubuntu 9 box I get this error :: -bash: /bin/ls: cannot execute binary file
<wh1zz0> How can I solve this
<theadmin> mosx1: If you're downloading the server edition you should already damn well know that "amd64" refers to ANY 64-bit architecture... You might want the destkop edition, actually.
<wh1zz0> I've searched google but no resonable solution thus far
<Foulad> <trism> take your time
<zero-cool> Oii
<zero-cool> Alguem sabe algo sobre Anonymous
<zero-cool> Marcelo!
<mosx1> anyone tell me why it's amd64 ?
<mosx1> hehe theadmin: just read your response
<llutz_> mosx1: because amd "invented" the 64bit extensions
<mosx1> ok I'll take it as read that it will work on my intel chip
<mosx1> thx
<cdestroy> anyone know how to blank a CD-R with Ubuntu 11.10? Wodim fails with block error.  I would like to force write over entire CD-R.
<llutz_> cdestroy: cd-rw, yo cannot blank cd-r
<cdestroy> llutz_: I want to erase the CD, why can't I tell the laser to write over the CD-R?
<llutz_> cdestroy: put it into the microwave if you want do destroy a cd-r. if you want to erase something from it, it has to be a -RW media
<Sidewinder1> cdestroy, The "R" means Read;; the "W" meand Write; one can't write to a "read-only", CD. :-)
<hanan_> hello
<cdestroy> llutz_: this is linux, a user should be able to control the hardware
<llutz_> cdestroy: you are trolling, bye
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs...
<Marcelito770> hi
<Marcelito770> #CaritaMirc
<cdestroy> Does anyone know a way to overwrite CD-Rs? Maybe sudo dd /dev/random /dev/sr0?
<theadmin> mosx1: You do realize that the server edition has no graphical interface whatsoever, right?
<hanan_> i have installed fedora in addition to my current ubuntu installation, but without replacing the Grub2 from ubuntu, i would like to know how i make ubuntu aware on the new OS and add it the the Grub menu ?
<theadmin> cdestroy: You will only break em this way...
<trism> Foulad: okay, this seems to work: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/pixlr-grabber/ then Tools/Pixlr Grabber/Grab entire page, save to desktop
<mneptok> cdestroy: you have write-once, read-many media. not rewritable. "blanking" is the same as writing. it's impossible in any OS. so there's your question answered. please do not repeat it.
<cdestroy> theadmin: I wish to destroy the data on them, correct
<Jonii> anyone knows if its possible to disable an usb device with udev or something? the device in question is cnf9011 webcam
<theadmin> cdestroy: I mean, they're not recordable anymore, they are designed in such a way. If you wish to destroy the data on a CD-R you may  as well destroy the CD-R itself
<Sidewinder1> 12 GA. shot guns work great to destroy CD-Rs.. :D
<Foulad> <trism> testing it
<mosx1> can anyone suggest some sensible figures for installing server on a VM: I'm after RAM and hdd size. minimum and sensible would be appreciated.
<Sidewinder1> Actually, any projectile weapon, will due.
<Timmy_L> mosx1, what are you going to run on the server?
<mneptok> Sidewinder1: reddit.com/r/guns is full of such stuff. this channel shouldn't be, mmkay?
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, No problem..
<theadmin> mneptok: We're discussing how to destroy a CD-R, apparently it's a support issue cdestroy raised xD
<mosx1> Timmy_L: just a lamp setup for webserver
<mneptok> mosx1: entirely depends on server usage.
<mneptok> Sidewinder1: thankee sah.
<mosx1> small site, low usage
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, What theadmin said. :D
<mneptok> mosx1: low DB usage?
<mosx1> yes
<mneptok> mosx1: do you need LAMP stack functionality? file services?
<mosx1> yes to LAMP stack no file services needed
<mneptok> mosx1: i'd be more liberal with RAM with a full LAMP stack than i would with thttpd and static pages.
<mosx1> I just need ball park
<adsss> \nick
<mosx1> is 1Gb ram enaough with say 8Gb hdd ?
<mneptok> mosx1: 10GB minimum disk and 750MB RAM should do very nicely.
<mosx1> or will that struggle ?
<mosx1> sweet, I will try that - I can always change the settings for the vm later on
<mneptok> mosx1: 1GB RAM for a low-usage LAMP server, ssh and some SMTPD should be fine.
<planedriver> hello. I recently upgrade to 11.10 and ever since I have been unable to get my sound to come from the headphones only. Under settings the option to switch to my headphone jack is no longer there. I'm using a Toshiba Satellite A135-S2386. Is this a known issue?
<acrophobia> i'm trying to reset my forgotten password on ubuntu (in vmplayer). unfortunately the grub menu doesn't come up as it's set to hidden by default, so I can't boot in recovery mode. is there a way to force grub to boot into recovery mode when i don't get to see the menu?
<mosx1> thx mneptok
<mneptok> !linuxatemyram | mosx1
<MonkeyDust> acrophobia  use a live cd and edit the grub menu on your HDD
<Tech-1> lol
<mneptok> bah.
<wh1zz0> Guys please I need help with this.. when i type a simple ls -al command on my ubuntu 9 box I get this error :: -bash: /bin/ls: cannot execute binary file
<mneptok> !ram | mosx1
<ubottu> mosx1: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<mneptok> mosx1: people unfamiliar with Linux RAM allocation get freaked out. if you know, sorry to bother.
<mneptok> wh1zz0: boot to a live session from CD/USB and have a look at your filesystem.
<tomasm-> has anyone successfully used gwibber in ubuntu 11.10? the scrollbar seems to be broken, i cant scroll down the list of posts (for facebook)... it's there, just does not respond
<acrophobia> MonkeyDust: yes, i did try that. i modified the /etc/defaults/grub file commenting out the "hidden" lines, but then you have to rebuild the /boot/.. file from that, and i couldn't as i was in the livecd environment rather than the real environment. so then i tried modifying the /boot/... file directly, but there was a big warning at the top saying not to. i would do it, except i'm not sure what
<acrophobia> to change
<Foulad> <trism> thank you , works great
<wh1zz0> mneptok: What could be wrong?
<mneptok> wh1zz0: corrupted filesystem. bad permissions. broken package.
<wh1zz0> mneptok: I mean what could be wrong with the file system, what specifically would I be looking for in the trouble shooting process?
<mneptok> wh1zz0: what format is the filesystem where /bin lives?
<wh1zz0> mneptok: Im accessing my server from ssh ..
<wh1zz0> mneptok: Not sure how to go about this
<Exxon> hi, there all :)
<VinZe_DiamoNd> Hi
<VinZe_DiamoNd> Im VinZe
<hansg01> drive formtted nw how to restore it
<hansg01> mind drive formatted nt the volume
<Exxon> hansg01, just hang on we'll have more to help now we are in split up
<hansg01> Exxon: oh k
<escott> hansg01, what is the question?
<hansg01> escott: in disk utility i had formatted my pendrive
<escott> hansg01, and now you want to format it to ntfs? or something
<hansg01> escott: in disk utility there are two columns na i formatted the upper one
<administrator> ?
<Exxon> hansg01, oh! thank god, you did not format ntfs..the drive C: that i thought..
<hansg01> Exxon: i think i did
<hansg01> Exxon: i had done this earlier too bt had recovered using several commands frm terminal
<mintux1> I would like to customize a ubuntu (using uck) but I got the problem . I got in log cd: /home/mrg/tmp/remaster-iso/dists: No such file or directory  and Unable to identify Ubuntu distro codename  what is dists?
<hansg01> Exxon: bt can't find that blog nw from where i got the comand
<TotalNoob> Hi all
<Exxon> hansg01, if you were formating the pendrive show could you possible format drive c:
<TotalNoob> Any wireless network driver gurus here?
<Exxon> TotalNoob, !ask
<TotalNoob> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JerryNJ> can anyone assist me in updating the rdesktop on the client-side of ltsp on ubuntu 10.4
<escott> hansg01, if all you did was change a partition table you can sometimes restore the old partition by either using fdisk and putting the old partition table back, or using testdisk to find and restore the old table. if you actually formatted then you have overwritten the filesystem with a new filesystem, and you would want to use something like photorec to search for files that can be recovered from the raw contents
<JerryNJ> can anyone assist me in updating the rdesktop on the client-side of ltsp on ubuntu 10.4
<hansg01> Exxon: in disk utility i formated the drive not the volume thats wht i knw wht i did
<Exxon> hansg01, recover from the pen drive that fat system is not possible
<hansg01> Exxon: i had done this earlier and had recovered frm it using several comand bt cudn't find that blog nw
<TotalNoob> I have tried dozens of online tutorials and suggestions to get my wireless networking card installed with no luck, what can I do other than buying a new one that just works with linux?
<Exxon> hansg01, for my knowledge fat cannot be retrived if format..if there is any blog of such kind please link me to it.
<hansg01> Exxon: i formatted the drive and my drive wasn't accessible then i found a blog
<hansg01> Exxon: bt can't find that blog nw :(
<chifan> hello ppl..how fast do you think a wpa signal can be unlocked(hous, days)??
<Exxon> hansg01, with the blog you drive was accessible ..?
<Exxon> TotalNoob, lspci -v
<hansg01> Exxon: yeah after performing the commands i was able to access my drive
<Exxon> hansg01, do you remember the command
<aradriel> cheers, is there a ubuntu equivalent for /etc/sysconfig/iptables (simply edit this file to black/whitelist adresses via iptables)?
<escott> chifan, depends on a lot of things. wikipedia has a good overview of the issues http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Access
<chifan> tnks
<Exxon> !blacklist aradriel
<hansg01> Exxon: i think it was fdisk
<jorogan> hello doesany1 know if ubuntu is compatible with asus ncl-ds server board?
<hansg01> Exxon: can't remember it completely mayb it's this http://www.dotkam.com/2008/07/10/restoreformat-usb-flash-drive/
<jorogan> _iron
<jorogan> ztane?
<yourstrly> aradriel: man ufw
<jorogan> wats ufw?
<MonkeyDust> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.30.1-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 128 kB, installed size 820 kB
<jorogan> is any1 on this channel
<Exxon> !blacklist aradriel
<oCean> Exxon: the blacklist factoid is for blacklisting modules, not ip addresses
<jorogan> am i on the wrong channel?
<jorogan> ???????????????????????????????????????????
<Myrtti> !hcl | jorogan
<ubottu> jorogan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Exxon> hansg01, post is old should work with you
<jorogan> thanx u sir
<TotalNoob> Exxon, that command did list my wireless adaptor
<TotalNoob> I see it
<Exxon> oCean, he said nothing about ip address
<aradriel> mh yeah blacklist seems to blocking kernel modules
<hansg01> Exxon: ok thanks!
<Barsook> Am I allowed to ask a question about myPaint 1.0, the Ubuntu version here?
<oCean> aradriel: I don't think UFW has a blacklist file like that, but have a look here, it's a little howto on "iplist"  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530183
<aradriel> i will check man ufw, maybe i can set this up painless
<i2c> hey guys I think I have a problem. I have ubuntu on my desktop and laptop, and my laptop says there are updates available, but on my desktop it says all my software is updated. I think something is wrong with the sources my desktop is trying to get updates from.
<aradriel> thanks for mention this
<Exxon> TotalNoob, lspci -v please paste the output so that we can read what wireless you have ..thanks
<bj_penn> how do i find what version of nfs client im using?
<bj_penn> in centos i can just type yum --version nfs
<TotalNoob> 03:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<TotalNoob> 	Subsystem: Linksys WMP54GS v1.1 802.11g Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SpeedBooster
<TotalNoob> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9
<TotalNoob> 	Memory at febfa000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
<TotalNoob> 	Kernel modules: ssb
<FloodBot1> TotalNoob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Exxon> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<oCean> bj_penn: apt-cache policy nfs-kernel-server
<Exxon> !pastebin TotalNoob
<TotalNoob> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Exxon> TotalNoob, ??
<TotalNoob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/762996/
<oCean> Exxon: you should use  !factoid | nickname   or !factoid > nickname
<manisabri> Question Is there any reason that my 11.04 automatically logins to unity 2D instead of 3D?
<TotalNoob> want me to paste the entire contents of that command or just the part about the wireless adaptor?
<Exxon> TotalNoob, modprobe BCM4318
<Exxon> oCean, oh! come on
<oCean> ?
<i2c> hey guys I think I have a problem. I have ubuntu on my desktop and laptop, and my laptop says there are updates available, but on my desktop it says all my software is updated. I think something is wrong with the sources my desktop is trying to get updates from.
<TotalNoob> FATAL: Module BCM4318 not found.
<Barsook> Am I allowed to ask a question about myPaint 1.0, the Ubuntu version here?
<bj_penn> oCean, doesnt tell me much. heres what it tells me: http://pastebin.com/E6q2cuhQ
<Exxon> TotalNoob, use root access
<Jim44491> hail !
<Jim44491> i'm looking for update to date guide on how to compile a kernel for ubuntu
<zaltekk> what's the difference in the standard ubuntu and the ubuntu server media?
<oCean> bj_penn: it actually tells you current version is 1:1.2.2-4ubuntu5, or is that not your question?
<Guest48182> http://paynize.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=9872
<zaltekk> just the default installation options?
<TotalNoob> Exxon, same response with sudo command
<bj_penn> oCean, thats the version of my nfs client?
<bj_penn> 1:1.2.2-4ubuntu5
<bj_penn> ?
<sskalnik> i2c, paste the result of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" from each machine
<oCean> Guest48182: don't post that here
<compdoc> zaltekk, server doesnt load a desktop - its all command line
<extor> I keep running into problems where none of the programs in my gnome session are visible UNLESS I right click on the proggy icon in the app taskbar at the bottom and select "Always on top" and then I can see the window. If I reboot the problem is fixed. My question is, can this be fixed without rebooting?
<zaltekk> compdoc: so i could realisticly just use the server media if I only plan to use i3?
<Exxon> TotalNoob, simply use the mouse select it and press ctrl c and paste the output
<compdoc> i3? dont know what that is
<zaltekk> i was assuming it was only going to affect the initial packages
<i2c> sskalnik http://pastebin.com/Cqy9iiE8
<zaltekk> compdoc: tiling wm
<Guest48182> http://paynize.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=9872
<oCean> bj_penn: it's the version of the package nfs-kernel-server
<TotalNoob> me@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe BCM4318
<TotalNoob> FATAL: Module BCM4318 not found.
<bj_penn> oCean, whats the difference between that and nfs client?
<compdoc> zaltekk, its worth a shot. I always use desktops
<mintux1> how to find out Ubuntu distro codename in uck I got this error : /home/mrg/tmp/customization-scripts/customize_iso: line 80: cd: /home/mrg/tmp/remaster-iso/dists: No such file or directory
<mintux1> Unable to identify Ubuntu distro codename
<sskalnik> i2c, Paste the second one as well?
<zaltekk> compdoc: i usually prefer a very minimal setup
<Exxon> Jim44491, what version are you trying to compile and recently you are running
<compdoc> then server would be it
<bj_penn> oCean, a few things tell me thats not the version of nfs clients, because all my other servers run at least 3.2.8 or something similar, and from all the googling i did, nfs clients v2, 3, 4 are the most prevelant. since this is relatively a new server, i dont see how it would be 1.2.2-4ubuntu5.1
<bj_penn> thats a really weird version number
<zaltekk> compdoc: and i'm on dual 10gbit fiber so downloading packages won't really matter.
<Jim44491> Exxon i have 2.6 and i want to try 3.x
<Jim44491> on ubuntu 11.04
<i2c> sskalnik, what do you mean second one?
<sskalnik> i2c, The issue is that your laptop and desktop disagree about whether there are updates, correct? If so, paste the contents of the sources.list from each one.
<Exxon> Jim44491, may be you should know more about compiling..
<i2c> oh crap, I'm sorry. yeah let me compare the two
<Jim44491> Exxon yeah if you let me
<sskalnik> i2c, No prob!
<oCean> bj_penn: sorry, was a bit busy. But I understand now, you're looking for the protocol version
<Jim44491> i compiled a router firmware before with linux and busybox on it
<zaltekk> i2c: you likely have a mirror that isn't replicating as quickly being used on the system that doesn't think there are updates available
<Jim44491> so if you have something that i can read
<DemonWitch> I got a problem. I cant spoof my mac address for this wifi adapter: Intel 4965 AGN cause mac spoofing is blocked according to intel's site: (http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-031081.htm). Is this firmware related? Can i use some opensource firmware or downgrade or bypass this somehow from the OS?
<Exxon> mintux1, link is not valid
<bj_penn> oCean, the whole underlying reason for all this is because i want to figure out why centos 5.2 won't mount on this ubuntu share
<sskalnik> i2c, There might be a slight difference between the sources.list; compare side by side and see if one has extra repos
<oCean> bj_penn: Hmm... It might be in the output of nfsstat (just run that as a command, it will show statistics for either the v2 or v3 protocol)
<i2c> sskalnik here is the second one, I'm going to comb through it as well http://pastebin.com/jTjm3qhh
<oCean> bj_penn: ubuntu is a recent version? I suspect both to be nfs v3
<sskalnik> i2c, Aha! First one is Natty, second is Ocelot
<sskalnik> i2c, One machine is running 11.04, the other 11.10. Ergo, different updates.
<Exxon> DemonWitch, simply r-click you connection and you will get all the details
<bj_penn> oCean, its 11.04
<i2c> I don't think so, I updated this one to 11.10, so they should be be on 11.10
<oCean> bj_penn: you're trying to execute mount on centos? Ubuntu being the nfs server?
<sskalnik> i2c, run "cat /etc/lsb-release" on both machines
<zaltekk> ah
<i2c> they're both 11.10
<zaltekk> compdoc: i found the kernel config differences
<bj_penn> oCean, yeah
<owner> #ubuntuusers
<Exxon> Jim44491, i will never tell you that or even give you a pointer sorry you are on you own..sorry
<zaltekk> different scheduler, preemption is disabled, kernel tick freq change
<bj_penn> oCean, i filtered the causes somewhat, it cant be the version of the OS because i was able to run mount on other centos 5.2 servers
<i2c> I'm going to try making a backup of my desktop sources.list, and then copying int eh laptop one, seeing if that works
<bj_penn> oCean, and since i can run mount on other servers without problems, it should filter out the server being the cause as well
<oCean> bj_penn: any error messages on the centos server (when trying to mount)
<Thetawaves> why does ubuntu search for .Trash upon entry to root of a new partition and how can i disable this?
<Prashles> Hey guys, I'm getting permission denied error on Wubi install
<sskalnik> i2c, Check the bottom of the one that was upgraded; looks like it has additional sources
<DemonWitch> Exxon, fail answer
<DemonWitch> reread
<i2c> right, I updated my desktop from 11.04 to 11.10, I installed 11.10 right onto my laptop. On my desktop I added those lines earlier to see if they'd do anything
<sipior> Jim44491: might be useful, if you haven't yet seen it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<i2c> So I just swapped sources.list files and nothing happened, I still have no updates to get.
<bj_penn> oCean, the error message is "permission denied"
<ashmew2> Using natty and an android phone which has a micro SD Card , plugged it into the adapter , plugged it into the Dell XPS Laptop in front of me running Natty, nothing happens...Any help ?
<sskalnik> i2c, The laptop says there are updates but the desktop does not?
<Prashles>  Hey guys, I'm getting permission denied error on Wubi install Any help?
<Exxon> DemonWitch, sorry high up in clouds please repeat
<oCean> bj_penn: anything useful when doing  grep -i nfs /var/log/syslog   on the nfs server?
<oCean> (might also show the nfs version actually)
<i2c> sskalnik yes, the desktop has not had updates since I did the 11.10 upgrade a couple of days ago. I tried doing update manager yesterday, but it complained saying it couldn't download all of the sources or something, because one of them was like cdrom//:something so that is what started this mystery. I opened software sources and unchecked the cdrom and then tried software update again and it found no new updates. I mean I guess it's possible I ha
<i2c> ve no new updates but it's been that way for a couple of days and I know usually ubuntu has given me updates at least once every couple of days
<DemonWitch> Exxon, I got a problem. I cant spoof my mac address for this wifi adapter: Intel 4965 AGN cause mac spoofing is blocked according to intel's site: (http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-031081.htm). Is this firmware related? Can i use some opensource firmware or downgrade or bypass this somehow from the OS?
<Exxon> sipior, those days are gone when users have to compile for them selves ; he did give a valid purpose for it.
<sskalnik> i2c, I would copy all the sources from the 11.10 machine to the upgraded 11.04>11.10 machine
<sipior> Exxon: i'm not interested in your opinion.
<i2c> also, I just tried combining the two source.list files, and tried doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and it found nothing
<Exxon> sipior, so does he
<sipior> Exxon: go away.
<Exxon> sipior, cool ..:)
<BjornWarmedal> I've just been given access to an ubuntu server (through ssh only, no access to hardware) and I'd like to get to know the system
<oCean> sipior: hey, tone that sort of comment down please
<sskalnik> BjornWarmedal, are you new to Linux/UNIX-likes or just Ubuntu server?
<Exxon> DemonWitch, lspci -v please paste the output to pastebin.com
<sipior> oCean: if you want to defend the sort of "high priest" mentality that users need to justify themselves before we grant them help compiling a kernel, you're welcome to it. leave me out of it.
<BjornWarmedal> sskalnik: I'm used to working in the *nix environment, but I've never seen it from a sysadmin perspective
<sipior> oCean: you might want to reread the ubuntu CoC while you're at it.
<bj_penn> oCean, absolutely nothing from that command grep -i nfs /var/log/syslog
<oCean> sipior: don't worry about others. I'm telling you to stop that sort of comment here. It's not welcome
<sipior> oCean: i guess you'll live.
<BjornWarmedal> sskalnik: although I work with the command line everyday, so I get around
<BjornWarmedal> but what's the best way to get to know a new system, processes and configurations?
<sskalnik> BjornWarmedal, well, dropping in here is a good start. ;)
<sskalnik> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<oCean> bj_penn: That's weird, I expect at least some entries there. What does /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server status say?
<BjornWarmedal> sskalnik: I thought as much ;)
<i2c> sskalnik, I think I'm just going to reinstall 11.10 onto my desktop, a fresh start would do me well I guess. thanks for your help
<sskalnik> i2c, alrighty. I do recommend fresh installs when it's feasible, so that is probably a good idea.
<i2c> thanks
<sskalnik> BjornWarmedal, The server guide is probably a good place to start
<bj_penn> ocean: nfsd running
<Thetawaves> on linux, what program checks for .Trash and autorun.inf upon mounting a new device?
<Exxon> sskalnik, read, re-join other session may be some could help..
<BjornWarmedal> sskalnik: thanks!
<nbf> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/ledit/ledit_2.02.1-2build1_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<nbf> anyone know what up with that?
<theadmin> Thetawaves: Gnome does the trash, but autorun? I don't think Linux does that at all
<nbf> haven't tried a different mirror
<theadmin> nbf: Try: sudo apt-get clean
<theadmin> nbf: After that, redownload, if not working, try a different mirror
<Thetawaves> theadmin, i'm sure gvfs is the culprit
<theadmin> Thetawaves: gvfs is no longer in use in gnome3, I have no idea what's the name for it now
<nbf> does clean just clear /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Thetawaves> eh?
<theadmin> nbf: I suppose so... not so sure. Best not to rm -r that folder manually
<Thetawaves> i've got tons of gvfs stuff running
<theadmin> Thetawaves: Oh okay, which ubuntu version are you on then?
<Thetawaves> 11.10
<theadmin> Thetawaves: Oh... huh.
<theadmin> Thetawaves: Guess I was wrong
<Thetawaves> updated from 11.4 of course
<Thetawaves> i can't find a service gvfs in /etc/init.d
<Thetawaves> how do i kill gvfsd?
<Exxon> nbf, use ftp  but i am not sure
<kanoutas> hello everybody
<kanoutas> anyone available
<kanoutas> ?
<MonkeyDust> Thetawaves  gvsd is located in /usr/lib/gvfs/
<nbf> Exxon: ????
<sipior> kanoutas: generally easiest if you just state your question directly.
<Exxon> nbf, don't try https instead use ftp you isp is involved
<sipior> kanoutas: there should be no shortage of people available, at any rate :-)
<sturd> I came on here asking about my Ubuntu installer crashing just after the vmlinuz load sometime last week.  I have since tried to boot up the LinuxMint LXDE and Fedora 16 installers but they crash/freeze/whatever at the same point.  I've already got Windows7 (x64) and Ubuntu 11.04 (x64) installed on my machine.  But these installers won't boot now
<kanoutas> Which tool should I use to COMPLETELy format the 2 hard drives i've got and then install ubuntu again?
<sipior> kanoutas: the installer can do that for you
<MonkeyDust> kanoutas  you can make the installer format the drive
<bastidrazor> kanoutas: the installer can do that for you. check format when partitioning
<theadmin> kanoutas: Um, just wipe the partition table on all of them, and yes, you can do that from the installer
<Exxon> kanoutas, ckdisk
<bastidrazor> installer, FTW
<Exxon> kanoutas, sorry cfdisk
<oCean> bj_penn: still trying? What does  exportfs  show (on the server) ?
<nbf> looks like that package is corrupt on the us mirror, works fine from uk
<kanoutas> after format should i install ubuntu or windows 7 first? Because I need them both.
<theadmin> Exxon: for drive in /dev/sd* ; do fdisk $drive <<< "o" ; done # Wipes partitions on all drives. Easier than cfdisk :P
<iceroot> kanoutas: first windows
<iceroot> kanoutas: both options are possible but installing windows first makes it easier
<Exxon> :)
<kanoutas> ok thank you all!
<wikander> klk
<strange> anyone know a fancy terminal command to delete all files less than 2mb in a folder?
<wikander> hfdhgh
<Jim44491> the linux kernel is compiled for which class of CPUs ?
<endure> Google should find you one or http://www.commandlinefu.com/
<iceroot> Jim44491: its build for architectures not for special cpus
<iceroot> strange: #bash
<tensorpudding> Jim44491, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_supported_architectures
<oCean> endure: please don't refer to google here
<tensorpudding> it's rather difficult to find anything big enough to have an IOMMU and made since the mid-1980's that linux will not run on
<tensorpudding> and for things without an MMU, there is uClinux
<endure> oCean: Only offering a path to find the answer, that question could be answered with a quick google search.
<iceroot> tensorpudding: i286 and lower for example
<tensorpudding> doesn't the i286 lack an MMU
<iceroot> tensorpudding: yes
<tensorpudding> or does it just lack protected mode
<iceroot> tensorpudding: mmu imo
<oCean> endure: I understand, really - It's a discussion we had more then once, but for now referring to google is not acceptable in this channel
<Hanz|Groober> Exxon Mobile? Fill her up son
<iceroot> endure: then lets close this channel because everything can be answered by google and the manpages
<Hanz|Groober> lol
<Hanz|Groober> iceroot, just rm -rf *
<tensorpudding> oh, it won't run on, say, any of the ancient IBM-compatible machines before the 386, or the oldest kind of macintoshes that had 68k processors and not 68020's
<oCean> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<iceroot> oCean: not bad, you are getting faster :)
<semitones> :/
<oCean> iceroot: hehe
<tensorpudding> so i guess it might not run on an amiga or an atari
<endure> oCean: Fair enough then, iceroot: Was only offering a option to find a quick answer to a question, allowing someone to find the answer themself.
<iceroot> tensorpudding: you dont want linux when you have amigaos :)
<tensorpudding> linux probably wasn't ported to anything totally obsolete in 1990
<weqw> lol
<tensorpudding> if you want to run a totally free modern unix-like on your VAX you're stuck with a BSD
<weqw> rm -rf * party!
<weqw> whoo hooo
<edoceo> So, I'm on Jaunty and using the old-releases site to get it updated.  Would I just update my apt.sources to point Karmic, then dist-upgrade, then update to point to Lucid and dist-upgrade?
<oCean> sigh
<EvilResistance> edoceo:  jaunty's EOL'd iirc
<EvilResistance> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<EvilResistance> yep
<edoceo> EvilResistance: ype
<edoceo> I've already read EOL and those docs, they recommend doing fresh-install - which is not an option for me
<Peenish|Galore> rm -rf * !!!
<Peenish|Galore> lulz
<edoceo> Or they point to using some GUI to do the update - which I don't have on this box
<EvilResistance> edoceo:  i think you can do do-dist-upgrade in jaunty, no?
 * edoceo checks
<EvilResistance> edoceo:  that will initiate the upgrade process, if it exists
 * EvilResistance isnt exactly certain when they introduced do-dist-upgrade
<GatorAlli> hello, on Ubuntu, how can I read the output of a python process?
<GatorAlli> or any process for that manner
<Exxon> edoceo, donload the recent version and install back up the before you do it..that will nice and easy instead wasting time..please check the hcl before you install
<tensorpudding> GatorAlli, how are you calling your script
<GatorAlli> tensorpudding: I called my script in SSH with python script.py
<GatorAlli> member:tensorpudding: but my ssh session closed
<tensorpudding> GatorAlli, the stdout of your process will be attached to the shell that called it
<GatorAlli> How can I reattach it when the SSH connection is interupted?
<tensorpudding> GatorAlli, you can't really reattach it
<GatorAlli> So I cannot see the output?
<edoceo> What package has the dist-upgrade tool?  Is that update-manager ?
<bsmith093> im trying to do sudo gems install, and it says gem, command not found, i thought ive installed every ruby package there is, im on lucid please help
<edoceo> Exxon: have backup, system is compatible with HCL
<tensorpudding> it's a fundamental flaw in the design, that once you detach file descriptors from whatever they were attached to, you can't re-attach them elsewhere
<Exxon> edoceo, green light :)
<GatorAlli> I used ps aux, and I can see that the script is still running
<GatorAlli> So I cannot get the output anymore
<GatorAlli> :/
<tensorpudding> this is my understanding of the matter, i have never seen anything that purports to do otherwise
<GatorAlli> hmm I'll ask around in Python
<tensorpudding> it's not a python issue at all
<tensorpudding> this is true for any process
<tensorpudding> you have a few ways to mitigate it
<tensorpudding> you can either redirect all your output to a file
<tensorpudding> in which case you can disown the process and still collect the output when the process completes
<tensorpudding> this is accomplished using the shell redirection operators, which are documented in the manual
<Exxon> tensorpudding, please elobrate and make it in a line
<theadmin> Meh, I gotta go
<tensorpudding> the other, simpler alternative, since what you want is just a shell that is persistent against the whimsy of your SSH connection, is to use GNU screen or BSD's tmux
<tensorpudding> Exxon, if i collated all this into one line it'd take me ten minutes and would be cut off...
<tensorpudding> i find that when i try to collapse it all into a wall of text that 1) people balk at reading it all 2) it gets cut off 3) murphy's law: it takes so long the person who is listening leaves
<Exxon> tensorpudding, that would really be nice ...and repeat if some familair will answer
<tensorpudding> GatorAlli, are you still there?
<GatorAlli> yep
<jvhv> I have an issue with sound playback in kubuntu. On login a login-sound is played, but after that most sound does not work. How can I find the cause?
<tensorpudding> GatorAlli, what i suggest is to download screen, it's a program that allows you connect multiple running shell processes to one program which can be detached gracefully from the terminal that spawned it, and reattached gracefully later
<GatorAlli> looking at it right now
<tensorpudding> the workflow would be, that you would run your long-running python script in screen, then if your SSH connection times out, you just reconnect, then run screen -R, to reattach your screen session, which is still connected to your python script
<Zippa_GEEK> hej
<mankand007> hi all.. i'm writing a paper on the advantages of using open source/cross platform software in large organizations.. any inputs would be really appreciated...
<oCean> mankand007: please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Guest52515> ciao :)
<hassan_> hello, I need a webcam server, I found webcam-server but it doesn't work with ubuntu 11.10. Any suggestions^
<hassan_> ?
<\vosse> Hi, guys. I've made a new keyboard layout. I've modified symbols/no and rules/base.{xml,lst} but it still won't show up in the keyboard layout settings window. Are there other files I need to modify?
<riffautae> hassan_: to stream to the internet or something?
<joemigal325> Help what is this!!!! http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<guntbert> !it | Guest52515
<ubottu> Guest52515: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bj_penn> ocean, hey, sorry for the delay response. i dont think its a problem with the server (ubuntu), its a problem with the client which is centos
<bj_penn> the problem was portmap and nfs wasnt installed :D
<bj_penn> i installed it but now im getting "operation not permitteD"
<oCean> bj_penn: on the client, what does  showmount -e <servername>  show?
<webskipper> Hi
<alexxio> hi
<bj_penn> theres no such comand as showmount
<alexxio> i can't reach my webserver from within lan
<alexxio> actually i don't have firewalls, and in localhost webserver is on
<webskipper> I have problems with pre-installed mono in Ubuntu 11.10
<luca_bi> help
<hanan_> hi
<webskipper> Tried to run an IronPython app
<Si2100> Whats up
<guzzlefry> Any reason why 32-bit is the recommended one?
<guzzlefry> installation media ^^^
<freemason1977> when i startup ubuntu it goes from the main desktop to  what looks like a different desktop completely with a bluebackground and one folder.  What do i make of this , its very odd.
<Exxon> bj_penn, lsusb
<Si2100> Freemanson1977, Try selecting a different wallpaper
<phiscribe> is there an option, during install, do specify unity 2d be used
<geoffmcc> guzzlefry: previously things like flash and some others had problems in 64bit, so i think that why they say 32bit is recomended
<luca_bi> how can i delete username and password??
<Exxon> alexxio, what the port number assigned to the web browser
<alexxio> Exxon: 80
<luca_bi> do you know?
<alexxio> i left default settings on config file
<luca_bi> I want to change password
<luca_bi> and also username
<geoffmcc> luca_bi: man userdel
<alexxio> i can't even ping myself from another pc
<theinvisible> hi
<luca_bi> man userdel
<luca_bi> man luca_bi del
<luca_bi> k
<geoffmcc> luca_bi: man is the manual page. from a terminal do man userdel and if you want to create account see man useradd
<webskipper> Does anybody know why mono does not work on 11.10 ?
<luca_bi> man userdel
<luca_bi> it doesn't work
<guntbert> luca_bi: what do you really want to do (if you delete an account it is really gone)
<Exxon> alexxio, using IPv6
<yourstrly> luca_bi: use the GUI
<geoffmcc> luca_bi: you need to do it in terminal, not irc
<luca_bi> from shell?
<luca_bi> I want to delete username luca_bi
<yourstrly> well, if you have GUI desktop
<alexxio> exxon: don't think so, i have an ipv4 ip..should i check something?
<luca_bi> ?
<Exxon> alexxio, no then try 127.0.0.1 : 80
<luca_bi> luca_bi i want to delete
<luca_bi> mu username
<luca_bi> i want to change it
<guntbert> luca_bi: do you want to change the account name or to delete the account?
<luca_bi> delete the account
<freemason1977> omg this is awful
<freemason1977> im stuck on this horrible desktop
<luca_bi> how can i do?
<freemason1977> i cant change the background
<luca_bi> guntberg:?
<guntbert> luca_bi: do you have another account on your machine?
<guntbert> !tab | luca_bi
<ubottu> luca_bi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<luca_bi> <del> luca_bi
<geoffmcc> luca_bi: from terminal use the userdel command, see man userdel for options. Or you can use gui tool, go to dash and search user accounts if in 11.10
<luca_bi> !tab | luca_bi
<ubottu> luca_bi, please see my private message
<alexxio> exxon: if i do 127.0.0.1:80 from my pc in which lamp is installed, i get ok
<alexxio> but the problem is that i can't make webserver seen into the LAN (not the internet, just LAN)
<luca_bi> geoffmcc: I want to delete here not from terminal
<luca_bi> can you understand?
<Exxon> alexxio, if lamp is on 80 then web ??
<oCean> luca_bi: from freenode network? You can /nick mynewnickname or /join #freenode for support.
<alexxio> exxon: can't understand your question
<geoffmcc> alexxio: do you have a firewall enabled?
<luca_bi> ds
<alexxio> geoffmcc : i don't think so, how can i check?
<freemason1977> omg someone please help
<alexxio> i'm on ubuntu 11.10
<freemason1977> my desktop is gone
<riffautae> Exxon: 'lamp' means a set of 4 different peices of software. apache is what serves web pages
<geoffmcc> alexxio: if you havent installed anything for a firewaall do sudo ufw status
<luca_bi> how can i delete my username please?
<Exxon> alexxio,    http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/how-to-setup-a-dedicated-web-server-for-free/
<luca_bi> could you give me the correct answer
<alexxio> fw inactive
<luca_bi> because u gave to me only errors
<guntbert> luca_bi: I guess there is a language problem - try to ask in #ubuntu-it please
<oCean> luca_bi: this is the ubuntu channel. Type   /join #freenode   for support with freenode irc network
<geoffmcc> luca_bi: if your refering to your registered irc nick go to #freenode and ask
<Exxon> riffautae, that what is going to find out
<alexxio> i just have wlan connected and it says my ip address is 192.168.0.11
<riffautae> Exxon: so what is the issue?
<freemason1977> how do i get the ubuntu-desktop back without purging ?
<Exxon> riffautae, so that it.. :)
<FishFace> alexxio: Then have one of the machines on the lan go to that IP. Does not work?
<geoffmcc> alexxio: so on the machine that lamp is installed you can acccess, but not from any other machine on network
<neguebera> anybody here can explain me how can i not save my empathy pass????
<riffautae> Exxon: what? are you having trouble with that tutorial? if so youll have to be more specific about what went wrong
<alexxio> fishface: exactly, does not work
<alexxio> the apache conf is set to listen to 80 (so it listens to network and not only loppback)
<riffautae> alexxio: can you paste bin the out put of 'sudo iptables -L' and 'sudo netstat -nlp'
<Exxon> riffautae, you should help alexxio instead of discussing with me.
<alexxio> we're connected to the same router so the ip should be that of course because i saw it with ifconfi -a
<diatomaceous> Uh.. I have no sound hardware all of a sudden.  Completely empty in Sound - Hardware. Ubuntu 11.10, dell precision M6600.. never had any problems until this boot-up.  Any advice?
<alexxio> i want to underline that i have default settings on ubuntu
<riffautae> diatomaceous: can you pastebin the output of dmesg
<diatomaceous> riffautae: sure
<Exxon> diatomaceous, yeh! sure about it
<FishFace> alexxio: Only a suggestion as I do not know your setup, have you done any port forwarding on your router to allow this connection for the lampp pc?
<alexxio> netstat doesnt say anything about apache (or httpd)
<freemason1977> the desktop is either behind this blue one or its being shut down on boot
<freemason1977> sudo apt-get -y purge ubuntu-desktop ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<alexxio> fishface : no portforward, i want to access the webserver from within the same lan
<freemason1977> that command wants over 300MB's
<diatomaceous> Actually, I think these are the only two relevant lines:  [   21.005863] input: HD-Audio Generic HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input15
<diatomaceous> [   21.165162] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<freemason1977> please someone help
<phil_phys> Do you know function sessionstart()?
<freemason1977> ?
<MahaVishnu> freemason1977, thats cause ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<riffautae> diatomaceous: the second one is a  graphics error, but the first one indicates that your v ideo card's hdmi out's sound was recognised
<FishFace> alexxio: Sorry. I can't help you. The lamp forums or here you can keep trying.
<freemason1977> MahaVishnu:  can you help omg
<Barsook_> Is there a grarfical interface for setting a wacom tablet's buttons to be used for keyboard keystrokes?
<MahaVishnu> freemason1977, whats the problemo ?
<freemason1977> this is incredibly harrasing
<riffautae> alexxio: apache and httpd might not be running then
<alexxio> tha't embarassing, i'm a tlc specialist :(
<riffautae> apache/httpd dont know what its called atm
<phil_phys> how can I register my nickname?
<freemason1977> The desktop gets  "overwritten" on bootup
<oCean> phil_phys: please  /join #freenode  for support with that
<MahaVishnu> freemason1977, whats that mean ??
<freemason1977> It reverts or brings up a different desktop with a blue background and only one folder on it
<Exxon> ! register
<alexxio> very thank you for your help ^_^
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<riffautae> MahaVishnu: i think he meant annoying
<alexxio> i'll solve sooner or later
<MahaVishnu> I want to know what his desktop being 'overwritten' means
<freemason1977> First my original desktop comes up and then this other one with a bluebackground
<Awolf> hey all i need some help im using Gnome 3 and i cant access the other pane option when i right click on a file and hover on copy to or cut to why ?
<freemason1977> blue background *
<antnash> Alright guys. I'm having issues getting non-password protected samba sharing working. Windows sees my server fine, but when I try and access a share I get 'Windows cannot access <share>'
<diatomaceous> riffautae: I don't have speakers on my hdmi output
<diatomaceous> riffautae: I just want the internal sound card and speakers to work
<econdudeawesome> anyone has any recommendations for a command-line music/MIDI composer?
<geoffmcc> freemason1977: when did it start doing it? what was done before it started happening?
<diatomaceous> riffautae: and they've been fine until today
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, did you check in alsamixer to make sure they were not muted ?
<freemason1977> geoffmcc:  i haven't done anything at all AFAIK
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: Not sure how to do that
<freemason1977> I ran a update, thats about it
<Exxon> diatomaceous, alsamixer
<riffautae> econdudeawesome: i dont think you are going to find a cli one
<Chaz> I've got "Bad password" on trying to connect to my router using WPA2 security code, but no problem connecting my router using WEP Eyncripted, using Wicd. (KDE Ubuntu)
<geoffmcc> freemason1977: ok, what updates were installed?
<webskipper> Please remove release 11.10 from ubuntu website !
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: whoa, that worked.  What??!
<happygolucky> freemason1977: if you ran the xserver as root it will often make a mess of configurations
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, in a terminal type alsamixer anything with MM under it is muted
<econdudeawesome> riffautae: really? That's a shame. They've been around for years and years.
<riffautae> webskipper: ?
<Awolf> hey all i need some help im using Gnome 3 and i cant access the other pane option when i right click on a file and hover on copy to or cut to why ?
<Chaz> any fix solutions for me?
<freemason1977> geoffmcc:  i just installed ubuntu yesterday, i ran the main update after install
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: it was just turned down.  Why isn't this in the volume control thing in the unity bar?
<econdudeawesome> riffautae: as in--people in the 80's used to use them (we had one when I was a child on a Tandy 1000)
<freemason1977> 120mb's or so
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, idk cause I dont use the same GUI as most people.
<riffautae> econdudeawesome: the only thing i can find is SoX but it sounds like its just a file editor
<freemason1977> happygolucky:  nothing like that
<webskipper> riffautae: terminal is buggy... mono doesnt work... packages not available...
<webskipper> riffautae: why offer a unstable version ?
<riffautae> webskipper: are you sure its not just your hw that is unstable?
<econdudeawesome> riffautae: oic. THanks! I'll give midish a look
<alexxio> this is righ , isn't it? tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3503/apache2
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: Fair enough.  This is extremely confusing though.  According to "standard volume stuff", I have no audio devices and thus no available volume controls.
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: but I now have perfectly functioning audio
<freemason1977> I think the desktop is still up and running , its just this screen im looking at now for a desktop is hiding it
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, in a terminal type aplay -l then go to pastebin.com and paste the results for me.
<riffautae> diatomaceous: sounds like pulse audio messed up
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, actually do aplay -L
<webskipper> riffautae: no its the release, version 11.10
<riffautae> diatomaceous: there is alsa, which is the actual sound system, then pulse audio which is a layer on top that some software uses
<geoffmcc> freemason1977: when you did an update did you also activate any display drivers?
<oCean> webskipper: many, many are using 11.10. If you just came to rant, please do so elsewhere
<freemason1977> geoffmcc:  no.
<diatomaceous> http://pastebin.com/wKhbgNHq
<freemason1977> geoffmcc:  i didn't run into anything like that
<Exxon> alexxio, please read the link for port forwading..  http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/how-to-setup-a-dedicated-web-server-for-free/
<webskipper> oCean: I want to use the terminal / shell and want to press F10 - will not work with 11.10 - its only one bug.
<riffautae> webskipper: what is f10 supposed t odo
<webskipper> oCean: cant use pre-installed mono with ironpython app and so on...
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, looks good to me!? and your audio was just turned down. so whats the problem currently ?
<zaltekk> if the specs on my DVD-RW drive says it can write a CD-RW at 32x, but wodim -prcap says it can only write at 4x, can I do anything to force the higher speed?
<riffautae> diatomaceous: if its still not showing hw in some apps, try restarting the pulse audio daemon
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: My problem is the volume control app doesn't see ANY audio devices, thus I can't control my volume wiht my volume keys or the unity bar - but this alsa mixer does actually let me 'control my volume'
<alexxio> exxon: i don't need pforward, i wanna use it from withinlan
<diatomaceous> riffautae: how do i do that
<webskipper> riffautae: try do use midnight commander (mc) - F10 exits mc. With 11.10 it opens the terminal menue. Cant fix it. Its a bug.
<oCean> webskipper: this channel is not for general discussion. You can use launchpad to report bugs
<riffautae> webskipper: not a bug, nothing is broken. just aconflicting shortcut
<freemason1977> could xfce be running ? , is that what im seeing ?
<riffautae> webskipper: use a different terminal
<webskipper> oCean: the discussion is why it is offered on page ? why not an older / stable version ?
<webskipper> riffautae: its pre-installed by ubuntu
<Exxon> ! servers
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, do this. sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<freemason1977> xfce-terminal comes up in top
<riffautae> webskipper: so? mc isnt. you cant expect a program that runs other programs to know every shortcut for every app ever made
<freemason1977> can i simply killall that ?
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: installing
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: done
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, pavucontrol from term to launch it or open it from the menu.
<oCean> webskipper: once more, *this* channel is not the place for that discussion. You can ask for assistance with a specific issue; if it indeed has been identified as a bug, there is nothing this channel can do about that
<riffautae> webskipper: you are being silly, there is no reason to call for the withdrawal of 11.10 because two of your apps dont do what you want
<MahaVishnu> that will show you everything that pulseaudio knows and allow you to set all your options.
<webskipper> riffautae: I dont exect that
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: "Connection to PulseAudio failed."
<geoffmcc> freemason1977: sorry, never used xfce.
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, pulseaudio -k
<GaRRu> I've got "Bad password" on trying to connect to my router using WPA2 security code, but no problem connecting my router using WEP Eyncripted, using Wicd. (KDE Ubuntu) any solutions for me?
<Exxon> alexxio, i don't use within lan i don't need to its off the dmg where it has to be.. and connected to lan the web server is first time i have noticed.
<webskipper> riffautae: the shell is main part of an os
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu:  E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<riffautae> webskipper: the fix has been suggested, use a terminal that does not have shortcuts that conflict with your software. there is no bug in terminal
<freemason1977> ok brb
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start     does that start it ?
<Tuncay-fu> Hello. Is there a program to convert xcf files (Gimp format) to jpeg? I am using xcf2png currently, but it does not save the camera exif data.
<diatomaceous>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, try this first. sudo alsa force-reload
<webskipper> riffautae: what a fix ? K, I open ubuntu terminal, ok ? Now, when I deactivate commands in options - it doesnt work.
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, im not sure how to kill / reboot pulse audio actually I guess on 11.10 let me figure it out.
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: force-reload seemed to work
<webskipper> riffautaeu: Dont want that the terminal handles my keys. In older version of ubuntu it worked.
<Exxon> GaRRu, if you are using wep used the cli
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, that didnt help you open pavucontrol did it ?
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: no, I just tried again - same error
<webskipper> riffautae: ubuntu team could make a update / patch
<alexxio> ok, SEE THIS!! XD i can reach my webserver from OUTSIDE THE LAN, BUT not from INSIDE the lan. netgear router ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuu
<GaRRu> Exxon, im using WPA2, I'm trying to connect to it. now I'm running WEP and it works. WPA2 doesn't
<trism> webskipper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/726639 there is a workaround for unity, change the key combo to open the first menu in ccsm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 726639 in unity (Ubuntu) "F10 is captured even if gnome-terminal setting is explictly set to not capture" [Medium,Triaged]
<matteobassi1> hello
<riffautae> webskipper: have you looked in preferences of either software to see if you can remap?
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, I hate to say it but maybe a reboot? then try to open pavucontrol again. the internet says use pulseaudio --kill but that doesn't work .....
<MahaVishnu> I tried sudo also.
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: Ok, I'll reboot and try again tomorrow - for now it's "actually working" with that alsamixer terminal app, so I can putz along
<webskipper> trism: yeah, why is no patch / update available? since Feb 2011 it is known...
<oCean> webskipper: it's bug, it's in progress. There is nothing WE can do about that.
<Exxon> GaRRu, what about wpa,
<matteobassi1> Hello, I'm trying to import videos from my videocamera via firewire connection. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, tried PiTiVi and OpenShot Video Editor but with no luck. Any suggestions? Thanks
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, sounds good.
<webskipper> oCean: yeah, Feb 2011 bug - why I have to use unity ? Why does mono not work. Why I have to use an old ubuntu version now ? I like ubuntu - but offering 11.10 is really bad.
<geoffmcc> alexxio: are you sure your using the correct lan ip address then, cause that dont make sense
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: Like I said, this is the first time i've had any issues, so I'll chalk it up to a one-time boot thing.
<oCean> webskipper: this is your last warning: don't continue that discussion here
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, ya never know some times why things do what they do.
<Exxon> GaRRu, wep is flawed you can try wpa..wpa2 is really a very different matter.
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: Yeah, every other time I go to shut down it just freezes at the 'ubuntu' logo instead of actually shutting down.
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, lol my computer doesn't shut down cleanly either.
<webskipper> oCean: k, what about mono ?
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, try shutting it down with sudo halt next time
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: That's what I normally do.
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, hahahahha!
<oCean> webskipper: earlier you told us these where bugs. There is nothing we can do about those. If you have an actual question, please provide al details, and wait for an answer
<MahaVishnu> yea ubuntu has alot of issues in 11.10.
<diatomaceous> MahaVishnu: I can't believe that it seems like ubuntu keeps getting LESS stable as time goes on.
<Exxon> matteobassi1, banshee can do that with ease..
<diatomaceous> I had so few problems with breezy badger => edgy eft era..
<MahaVishnu> diatomaceous, seems to be the consensus.
<oCean> MahaVishnu, diatomaceous Please, drop the usability discussion here
<GaRRu> Exxon, "bad password" on wicd connection tryout
<MahaVishnu> when I upgraded from 11.04 somehow I got 32bit flash on 64bit and just figured it out yesterday while helping someone else lol
<riffautae> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MahaVishnu> oCean, um sure man. whatever you say goes.
<M4dD0G> im getting 'permission Denied' when i'm Root. ? I'm trying to install libgarmin for navit..
<diatomaceous> Sorry, I thought talking about issues with ubuntu was exactly what this channel was for
<Exxon> GaRRu, still holding wpa2
<MahaVishnu> oCean, shouldn't you worry more about real trolls instead of people talking about UBUNTU
<oCean> MahaVishnu, diatomaceous  feel free to /join #ubuntu-offtopic though
<diatomaceous> I fail to see how a discussion of problems with ubuntu is off-topic here
<Pici> MahaVishnu: This channel is for support only, its already busy enough without people having random discussions here.
<riffautae> MahaVishnu: the problem is its a busy channel and chat makes it harder to see support talk
<diatomaceous> can you turn off 'entered' and 'left' messages? that'd help substantially
<MahaVishnu> it wasn't a random discussion. it was related to us figuring out what was wrong with his system setup!!!
<riffautae> diatomaceous: yes i did actually
<GaRRu> Exxon, now I'm using WEP, on WEP Eyncripted I can enter the net. on WPA2 it doesn't enter...
<MahaVishnu> im so tired of coming here and helping people only to get lectures the first sentence I say that isn't 100% on topic
<diatomaceous> honest question right there - I'm using pidgin and this channel would be much easier to use if i could turn off 'entered' and 'left' messages
<lion42> MahaVishnu, #ubuntu-offtopic
<riffautae> diatomaceous: dont know how to do it on pidgin, but others like irssi support it
<lion42> problem solved.
<MahaVishnu> whatever.
<MonkeyDust> diatomaceous  try /ignore +joins +parts
<Exxon> GaRRu, what is you router is using wep, wpa, wpa2
<diatomaceous> MonkeyDust: thanks, but "Unknown command."
<GaRRu> WPA2
<MonkeyDust> then it is for irssi only
<riffautae> diatomaceous: pidgin is pretty bare when it comes to setting, i suggest trying clients designed for irc specificly.
<llutz> diatomaceous: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages#Pidgin.2FGaim
<geoffmcc> diatomaceous: i dont use, but google says there is a hide quit messages plugin
<Pici> diatomaceous: #pidgin might have some idea.
<diatomaceous> thanks guys
<Exxon> GaRRu, Thiere is big configuration for that i don't think you can do that so lower it to wpa and connect to with ease with the gui.
<MahaVishnu> here is my problem. I want to be able to kill Xorg completely with the option to do a startx or something earlier to briing it back ( but the problem is lightdm respawns Xorg every time I kill it )
<mneptok> diatomaceous: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#hide-joins-parts
<Pici> MahaVishnu: At every boot?
<riffautae> MahaVishnu: xinit i think is in charge of that, als could set the default runlevel lower
<escott> M4dD0G, can you give the exact error message
<MahaVishnu> Pici, no, like right now if I wanted to kill X lightdm would respawn it.
<MahaVishnu> pstree shows lightdm spawns Xorg
<diatomaceous> mneptok: nice, that works great.
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Then stop the lightdm daemon.
<MahaVishnu> Pici, if I stop lightdm my pc prints garbage chars to the screen. and is unuseable
<MahaVishnu> like if I try to switch tty's it only prints garbage chars to the screen.
<zaltekk> MahaVishnu: lower your runlevel to 3
<MahaVishnu> zaltekk, sudo init 3 ?
<Pici> !runlevels | zaltekk
<ubottu> zaltekk: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<webskipper> Have problems with mono and ubuntu 11.10 (pre-installed). mono ./ipy.exe (ironpython) doesn't work at all. Please help.
<M4dD0G> escott: SHADOW:/home/user/MyDocs/Navit-Maps# cd /home/user/MyDocs/Navit-Maps/libgarmin/
<GaRRu> Exxon, Why do you think? It already connected once.. since then it doesn't connect
<zaltekk> ubottu: doh, forgot upstart caught on
<ubottu> zaltekk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zaltekk> ubottu: i do as i please.
<MahaVishnu> Pici, im guessing its a lightdm bug ?
<ubottu> zaltekk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Then we'll need to fix that, as you'll need a working tty to do anything if you've stopped your login manager.
<riffautae> webskipper: what is the error message
<zaltekk> :P
<M4dD0G> escott: ADOW:/home/user/MyDocs/Navit-Maps/libgarmin# ./autosh.sh
<MahaVishnu> Pici, I showed someone all my Xorg.logs in here before He said the issue wasn't with my config, but maybe nvidia's video driver or lightdm.
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Not really, it sounds like you have some other issue with your video adapter and the ttys.
<escott> !paste | M4dD0G
<ubottu> M4dD0G: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MahaVishnu> Pici, I showed them my xorg.conf too..
<webskipper> riffautae: "Could not load signature of IronPython.Runtime.List:get_Item due to:"
<Exxon> GaRRu, if wep and wpa and connect easily then there should be something with wpa2 ..right
<diatomaceous> for what it's worth, isn't a tiny bit of character added to a discussion a welcome relief to the constant back-and-forth one-line QnAs?
<M4dD0G> escott: this is exact error msg -sh: ./autosh.sh: Permission denied
<Pici> MahaVishnu: your ttys don't have anything to do with xorg.
<riffautae> webskipper: please pastebin the whole message
<MahaVishnu> Pici, How can I go about to find the root of this problem as I have no way to kill Xorg -_-
<riffautae> diatomaceous: thats what #ubuntu-offtopic is all about, just switch channels when this one is too much :P
<diatomaceous> but all the fun people are in here :D
<webskipper> alex@alex-VirtualBox:~/ironpython$ mono ./ipy.exe
<webskipper> Could not load signature of IronPython.Runtime.List:get_Item due to:
<webskipper> Failed to load language 'PythonContext': Could not load type 'IronPython.Runtime.List' from assembly 'IronPython, Version=2.7.0.40, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=7f709c5b713576e1'.
<FloodBot1> webskipper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> MahaVishnu: What video adapter do you have?
<escott> !permissions | M4dD0G, most likely autosh.sh does not have the execute bit set
<ubottu> M4dD0G, most likely autosh.sh does not have the execute bit set: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<MonkeyDust> diatomaceous  try a discussion with the bots ;)
<MahaVishnu> Pici, nvidia gefore gt 430 on nvidia 280.13 driver. installed using hardware-updater thing in ubuntu  (restricted drivers I think )
<escott> M4dD0G, when installing something from outside of the APT repositories it is *very* important that you use a --prefix argument to ensure that your libraries are placed in /opt or /usr/local/
<webskipper> Could not load signature of IronPython.Runtime.List:get_Item due to:
<GaRRu> Exxon, right.
<webskipper> Failed to load language 'PythonContext': Could not load type 'IronPython.Runtime.List' from assembly 'IronPython, Version=2.7.0.40, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=7f709c5b713576e1'.
<webskipper> thats all
<matteobassi1> How do I find the videocamera?
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Hmm.. one moment.
<M4dD0G> escott: i never knew that. thanks.
<matteobassi1> By the way, the videocamera works with tape
<diatomaceous> Can I throw out one more general question?  My Dell M6600 has an "AMD Firepro M8900" gpu.. technically, it's the same silicon as a radeon mobility 6970m, and there are even guides on how to change the video bios to make it recognized as the radeon.. the question is.. would that benefit me in any way in linux?  I'm currently using the open source drivers, and most things work well, but my battery life is abysmal, probably because I'm not using the propri
<Exxon> GaRRu, still you want to stick to wpa2..then learn to configure it.
<webskipper> I think its because dlr-languages is not available for mono on 11.10 - I am not sure...
<riffautae> diatomaceous: the binary drivers are usually faster and can do better pm
<Gentoo64> diatomaceous, it maye just be linux for the battery life, what are you comparing it to?
<diatomaceous> riffautae: right, but there are no proprietary linux drivers for the mobility firepro cards yet
<Exxon> Gentoo64, nice to see you :)
<escott> diatomaceous, not likely to be that helpful. people usually go the other way, and convert a radeon into a firepro (for support with things like AutoCAD)
<diatomaceous> just some beta ones which don't really work
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Is this a 64 bit install?
<MahaVishnu> Pici, yea 11.10
<MahaVishnu> Pici, I upgraded from 11.04 if that helps.
<webskipper> ups, sorry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/763132/ its my first pastebin
<riffautae> diatomaceous: ah dunno then
<mneptok> diatomaceous: i have an E350 APU, and the proprietary AMD video drivers render the machine unbootable. and performance is good enough with the Free "radeon" driver that i have not cared enough to look into lkml bug reports.
<GaRRu> Exxon, I have no wrong configures in my router nor the Wicd that is installed in Ubuntu. As I said... I had been connected once with WPA2. Now its just saying Bad Password over and over again. Its not the configuration problem, its a Wicd problem. any solutions for fixing the connection tryouts?
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Does the Ubuntu logo display at boot time? or is it all garbled too?
<diatomaceous> mneptok: Yeah, that's basically been my experience as well.  I just can't believe how I get ~5 hours in windows, and less that 1 hour in linux.  It's unforgivably bad.
<mneptok> diatomaceous: 4.5h on a 6-cell here. well within acceptable limits.
<diatomaceous> mneptok: nice, congrats to you for that.  I have 9 cell but the draw is ~74 watts measured by powertop
<Exxon> GaRRu, i told you wep,wpa can connect wpa2 cannot then its not wicd ..you should manually configure wpa2..so read..learn and configure..thats it.
<GaRRu> Exxon, thanks...
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Anyway, the 'alternative 1' instructions here should sort you out: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<MahaVishnu> Pici, um it shows up, but this was an xfce install and now in on fluxbox
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Well, it still sounds like its a framebuffer issue.
<MahaVishnu> Pici, so follow that links advice ? for the sudo apt-get install v86d program ?
<mneptok> diatomaceous: what kernel, and what arch?
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Yes.
<diatomaceous> mneptok:   3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:27:26 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MahaVishnu> Pici, thx let you know if I have issues.
<spaceneedle> Do they have the ASPM fix for ubuntu 10.04? I want to try it out on my dell latitude.
<mneptok> diatomaceous: same. weird that your experience is so different. i use XFCE, but that should hardly make *that* kind of difference.
<jragon> Is there a way to ban certain programs from accessing internet, such as spotify?
<diatomaceous> mneptok:  It's the same whether I launch unity, unity2d, gnome, or gnome classic
<diatomaceous> mneptok: I'm 90% sure it's the video card, because the machine dumps heat like a blowdryer.
<MahaVishnu> Pici, should I change this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x1024-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"  to match my settings ?
<diatomaceous> it's one of the fastest mobile GPUs you can buy, and if the open source radeon drivers are trying to use it at 100% all the time, it'd chew through the battery in no time
<Pici> MahaVishnu: You mean to a different resolution?
<MahaVishnu> Pici, yes sir.
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Thats fine.
<MahaVishnu> k.
<escott> jragon, a number of approaches: LD_PRELOAD on glibc to cause socket open calls to break, but probably better supported is SELinux/AppArmor. The best 100% support is to ban those programs from the system
<mneptok> diatomaceous: tried disabling anything GL rendered? no desktop effects and such?
<diatomaceous> mneptok: How would I do that besides trying a login session with ubuntu 2D?
<jragon> escott: I just want to stop it using the internet so I can gointo offline mode, and my sister can listen to music aswell
<escott> diatomaceous, you can look at bumblebee/vgaswitcheroo if you have a builtin graphics card as well
<mneptok> diatomaceous: oh, you said Unity 2D. sorry.
<diatomaceous> escott: don't they only support nvida?
<diatomaceous> escott: this laptop does have the on-board intel graphics though
<escott> diatomaceous, there are projects for both ati and nvidia, one is bumblebee the other is vgaswitcheroo
<mneptok> diatomaceous: huh? an AMD APU *and* Intel on-board?
<diatomaceous> mneptok: AMD firepro and intel i7 built-in GPU
<diatomaceous> no APU
<Exxon> diatomaceous, ati drivers support is long forgotten by this time you should know that go with the vesa drivers
<diatomaceous> Exxon: What?
<Exxon> diatomaceous, amd has stopped the support for the ati drivers
<mneptok> diatomaceous: so not an AMD APU then. i could have sworn you said APU, but i'm undercaffienated.
<diatomaceous> Exxon: this is a brand new gpu
<diatomaceous> mneptok: It's ok :)
<morri> evening guys
 * mneptok will be downstairs closing my head in a door. bbiab.
<MahaVishnu> Pici, ok guide followed brb.
<diatomaceous> escott:  Is there an easy way to try bumblebee or vgaswitcheroo?  They both sound daunting with kernel recompiling and all :|
<Exxon> diatomaceous, lspci | VGA             lets us also see thenh
<diatomaceous> only the ATI showed up
<pertutatis> anyone know how to convert avi to amv?
<escott> diatomaceous, they are. you could look for a ppa, but they are both in very early development stages
<riffautae> pertutatis: ffmpeg might be able to
<diatomaceous> escott: Understood.  Sounds like I just need to wait patiently :)
<Exxon> pertutatis, try this        http://code.google.com/p/amv-codec-tools/wiki/HowToConvertToAMV
<diatomaceous> escott: In the meantime, rebooting into windows for the commute isn't THAT painful, but I think it's embarrassing for the linux community that battery life can be up to 5x greater in windows right now than ubuntu
<pertutatis> thanks!
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys, if i have a multitude of directories and i want to navigate through them from the cli, but the name is very similar aaabbbcccddd-123 and aaabbccdc-456
<Exxon> they can restart the gdm instead the whole system
<Wiz_KeeD> is there any way i can navigate to them by the chars after the dash
<Wiz_KeeD> so i don't have to tab complete by adding char by char?
<Wiz_KeeD> kind of a...smarter way to navigate
<escott> diatomaceous, there isn't much that can be done. the manufacturers just shovel whatever the cheapest circuitry they can into the device, and then sign NDAs to get access to the docs so they can write drivers. if you are willing to pay more for a laptop with well supported open hardware you can get good battery performance
<Exxon> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<diatomaceous> escott: Didn't AMD's release of their driver source code mean an end to this though?
<diatomaceous> also, is ANYONE getting decent battery life with an AMD gpu?
<Wiz_KeeD> ubottu, yes i know but when the names are very similar i have to tab complete 5 times
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kimp> Just installed 11.10 alongside win 7 and now GRUB can not boot either OS...  Any ideas?
<Wiz_KeeD> and i still end up reading the whole directory so i know how what's next...
<escott> diatomaceous, yes, but your problem is in the interaction between the intel CPU and the AMD chipset. so although we finally have open docs for ATI (and even those have problems), and we have good support from intel, we don't know everything that is going on between the two
<Exxon> Wiz_KeeD, use first three letters and press tab it will auto complete
<escott> Wiz_KeeD, and what are you expecting to be able to do?
<Wiz_KeeD> i was just thinking if there was a better way or not
<MahaVishnu> Pici, well that made the latest kernel unbootable ( I get to grub but if I select that kernel it just hangs with a _ in the top left and some times gets garbled now )
<diatomaceous> escott: that's a really good explanation
<kimp> Anyone?  http://superuser.com/questions/365722/installed-linux-and-now-win-7-laptop-will-not-boot
<Wiz_KeeD> something like this: 20110519145457-3115-ABCD0012, 20110520151401-3115-ABCD0012, 20110520151532-8838-ABCD0012
<Wiz_KeeD> tab complete your way through these...
<escott> !grub | kimp try reinstalling grub
<user829385> so what am i missing. cat /proc/asound/version says alsa 1.0.23 but the installed version reports as 1.0.24
<ubottu> kimp try reinstalling grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> Wiz_KeeD, yeah don't name your directories like that :)
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Hrm.  I personally haven't had any framebuffer issues like that myself, so I can't point you to anything else.  Maybe someone here has an idea?
<Wiz_KeeD> they are generated like that, any way my question has been aswered, there's no way
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you
<kimp> thanks escott and ubottu
<MahaVishnu> Pici, ok.
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<escott> Wiz_KeeD, there may be some better way of dealing with this if you want to let us know what you are trying to actually accomplish. obviously tabbing through filenames is not the goal, but maybe you are looking for something in particular
<MahaVishnu> Pici, its cool, can I change my files back and update grub + update initmfs to get my latest kern back?
<Pici> MahaVishnu: Yes, Exactly.
<escott> user829385, have you rebooted?
<Reaper50435> where are all the pre-installed programs located at?
<user829385> escott: ya - it seems the kernel version is not in sync with the user version
<Reaper50435> files wish
<escott> !filesystem | Reaper50435
<ubottu> Reaper50435: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<user829385> escott: aplay --version also reports 1.0.24
<escott> user829385, then you probably haven't rebooted since updating the modules, or you booted into an older kernel
<Reaper50435> thanks
<user829385> escott: i've been rebooting for 10 minutes now into 2.6.32-36
<sprinklz> i need to reinstall my wireless card drivers in 10.10
<sprinklz> how would i would i do that?
<Exxon> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pierre__> quit
<simon___1> join #mpd
<marco> ...
<escott> user829385, and is that the most recent kernel available to you?
<Joe_> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<delinquentme> anyone here a java programmer?  I'm looking for good recommendations as to how to setup a java dev environment on ubuntu 10.04 with minimal extras ... ex I'd prefer to use gedit over a IDE
<chrisw957> #gstreamer
<janitor61> I have a PHP file calling ffmpeg, and it's uncallable from PHP - complains about libraries having no version info; but it's fine in a shell - Which environment variables do I need to add in order for ffmpeg to find its libraries?
<user829385> escott: ya
<user829385> escott: 10.04 lucid
<Joe_> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<written_> i installed znc on ubuntu 11.10. trying to connect from the client fails with: invalid password
<written_> what's wrong?
<Exxon> !eclipse ide
<escott> user829385, i would run apt-get update; apt-get upgrade to make sure you have the most recent stuff, and then check dpkg -l "*linux*" to see if you have all the recent kernel versions installed
<Exxon> delinquentme, eclipse ide
<MahaVishnu> if im on fluxbox is /etc/rc.local the best way to make sure a program is running on login ?
<delinquentme> Exxon, yeah I'd prefer to not have to use an IDE :D
<user829385> thanks, escott. adios
<mneptok> Joe_: do not spam.
<escott> MahaVishnu, rc.local is not run on login. you should put something in your fluxbox session
<winterfeld> hallo
<Exxon> delinquentme, compile source..
<MahaVishnu> escott, like in fluxbox.desktop
<winterfeld> jemand deutsch
<MahaVishnu> escott, rc.local is run at each runlevel right?
<Joe_> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<MahaVishnu> Joe_, stuff it.
<winterfeld> wer kann mir helfen?
<K3lly22> to go for money free http://www.i-gagnant-barre.com/?u=R34LD4RK&lang=fr
<K3lly22> to go for money free http://www.i-gagnant-barre.com/?u=R34LD4RK&lang=fr
<FloodBot1> K3lly22: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> winterfeld: don't you mean winterfell
<Exxon> delinquentme, i am java drop out..sleeping while the session :))
<escott> MahaVishnu, sure -- im not sure how fluxbox session management works. but rc.local is part of the rc/init process, which is distinct from user desktop sessions
<totesmuhgoats> hi friends
<MahaVishnu> escott, ok. thats what I thought about rc.local too
<delinquentme> Exxon, session?  Ohh in college you mean?
<bastidrazor> MahaVishnu: you may have to put a sleep X on the command to allow the UI to load.
<Exxon> delinquentme, yep..sorry so boring i tried ..but you know
<MahaVishnu> I just want to use xfce4-volumed with fluxbox, I have to manually strt it every time I login.
<delinquentme> Exxon, haha yeah education is the suck  ... im working on some tutorials which you know .. might keep someone awake
<cohn> hello
<Exxon> delinquentme, torrent there are plenty..sorry for the off-topic
<cohn> how can i fix this:
<cohn> Setting up udev (173-0ubuntu4) ...
<cohn> udev start/running, process 9697
<cohn> info: unrecognized option '--convert-db'
<cohn> ?
<FloodBot1> cohn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cohn> sorry
<janitor61> .j php
<cohn> anyone?
<iceman31ad> hello  any gurus around
<janitor61> how do programs find the libraries they need? is there an environment variable? does it use $PATH ?
<neersighted> Can I get some help with Nautalus?
<jokus> whats equivalent of tty conf files in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<iceman31ad> whats up neer
<written_> what is wrong with znc?
<neersighted> hai iceflatline
<written_> i always get "invalid password"
<neersighted> *iceman31ad
<neersighted> derp
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2982720
<neersighted> ^------ Any ideas?
<neersighted> iceman31ad, Do i know you?
<escott> janitor61, lots of stuff starting with /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*
<Exxon> neersighted, miksudo natilus
<rich3> what's the graphical manager that displays partitions and disks in Lubuntu?
<neersighted> kk
<Exxon> neersighted, sorry wait a bit
<neersighted> miksudo?
<neersighted> O-o
<neersighted> gksudo?
<Exxon> neersighted, yep ..:)
<neersighted> Thats what my .desktop launcher does
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> it does not work
<neersighted> Error copying '/home/neer/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu-n5AlLs': Permission denied`/home/neer/.z.tmp' -> `/home/neer/.z'
<yourstrly> rich3: gparted?
<neersighted> ignore the .z
<MahaVishnu> rich3, you could use palimpsest
<neersighted> thats ohmyzsh being a derp
<escott> neersighted, gksudo
<neersighted> i did
<neersighted> $ neer@ubuntu (~/.irssi): gksudo nautilus
<neersighted> Error copying '/home/neer/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu-5aEDNi': Permission denied`/home/neer/.z.tmp' -> `/home/neer/.z'
<Exxon> neersighted, go to the /temp then cp it.
<neersighted> okay
<rich3> palimpsest works TYVM mahvishnu
<neersighted> ./temp or /tmp?
<cohn> can anyone help me solve this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=39d471a3d609cb3bd8fba500f4704edb&p=11506903&postcount=3
<escott> neersighted, what is this .z file?
<neersighted> ohmyzsh being a derp
<inashdeen> hi guys,i have a bit of problem here. i removed completely sun java and install open jdk 7, the weird thing is, it brought in also open jdk6, and for some odd reason, i cant seem to remove it. it breaks my java. i am not sure which one is actually running, because when i test java --version, it shows me error, could not create virtual machine. nevertheless, java tester on the net as well as java apple (chats) and java softwares we
<inashdeen> so..... what is actually wrong with my system
<neersighted> inashdeen, I believe you can use alternatives to get it to find open_JDK7
 * neersighted can't rememebr how though
<neersighted> i have a gui alternitives manager
<neersighted> want the ppa?
<Exxon> inashdeen, why did you remove the dependencies along with it
<written_> anyone can help with znc configuration?
<EvilResistance> written_:  i can, sup
<neersighted> http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/02/12/galternatives-gui-alternatives/
<inashdeen> exxon L what dependencies??
<neersighted> inashdeen, ---^
<inashdeen> neersighted : it gimme this update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for -javaplugin.so. update-java-alternatives: plugin alternative does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/i386/IcedTeaPlugin.so  but like what i've said, my java plugin on the net works perfectly, i can confirm that the ice plugin is there
<neersighted> O_o
<written_> EvilResistance, cliens always gets: invalid password
<neersighted> try the gui then
<inashdeen> neersighted: what?
<EvilResistance> written_:  have them put the server pass as Username:Password
<neersighted> http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/02/12/galternatives-gui-alternatives/
<neersighted> this
<neersighted> add the ppa, install it, makes it easy
<EvilResistance> written_:  where Username is their ZNC username, and Password is that account's passcode
<written_> EvilResistance, yes, correct
<EvilResistance> written_:  and they still get invalid passcode?
<written_> exactly
<EvilResistance> written_:  can i /query you for a sec?
<Exxon> inashdeen, never mind.. http://openjdk.java.net/install/
<neersighted> Exxon, I just chmod'd -R 777 /tmp, and it still wont run
<written_> EvilResistance, i'm not registred atm
<written_> so may not work
<Exxon> chmod 700
<inashdeen> neersighted : how will the gui makes any difference?
<escott> neersighted, sticky-bit could be a source of trouble here
<EvilResistance> written_:  i can still send you a privmsg ;P
<neersighted> sticky-bit?
<neersighted> O-o
<neersighted> how did that get set?
<written_> EvilResistance, k
<DemonWitch> Any good disassembler for linux?
<grkblood> how do i get my integrated laptop webcam to work with ubuntu? all options in cheese are inactive which im presuming means its not registering a webcam
<neersighted> inashdeen, i fixed my java with that tool, because i couldnt get it from a term
<escott> neersighted, sticky-bit is always set on /tmp for security reasons
<inashdeen> exxon : i told you i've did that, i am just not sure which java is running by default on my system. i tested but sun and 7, but runs my java program well. and the plugin on my browser worked wel
<econdudeawesome> Why would I get a "no valid sound driver" error?
<inashdeen> well
<neersighted> escott, this never happened before
<neersighted> hmm
<neersighted> escott, teamviewer?
<pedja> Anybody has suggestion on Certificate Authority software to use on Ubuntu/Debian to replace NewPKI?
<neersighted> Can anyone teamviewer with me?
<neersighted> escott, how would i fix this? This is the first time i have had a error on sudo/gksudo nautilus
<neersighted> daf*ck?
<neersighted> it works!
<neersighted> with sudo
<neersighted> not gksudo
<neersighted> O_0
<FloodBot1> neersighted: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> neersighted, some things to check... that the correct owner is set on the xauthority file, also look at this .z symlink and figure out what that is
<neersighted> okay
<hacked_kernel> Is it possible to use Wayland now with Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Lunar_Lander> good evening, just used Skype for ubuntu (got it from the Software Center) and then I noticed connections all over the world and to eastern europe
<inashdeen> neersighted : thanx, at least that program indicate to me that i am running openjdk 7, which is good enough for me :)
<Lunar_Lander> I read about that in the Malwarebytes forum
<neersighted> it works if i 777 my .Xauthority
<neersighted> inashdeen, np :)
<Lunar_Lander> so this seems to be normal for Skype to use the client's PCs?
<Lunar_Lander> does anybody know about that?
 * neersighted feels so good about himself right now
<MonkeyDust> hacked_kernel  http://www.thevarguy.com/2011/09/20/canonical-supports-wayland-display-server-but-where-is-it/
<DeltaEpsilon> just created my own gnome3 shell-extension :-)
<escott> Lunar_Lamp, skype is a distributed protocol
<Lunar_Lander> yes
<neersighted> I got wubi on its own partition, got irssi sending libnotify messages, and have a sexy dual-boot screen with burg
<Lunar_Lander> this means?
<neersighted> <3
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> Can anyone help me here?
<escott> Lunar_Lamp, think bittorrent or music sharing. skype corporation doesn't pay for the bandwith costs of the skype infrastructure
<Lunar_Lander> Pici: so Skype for ubuntu may not be discussed here?
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Pici> Lunar_Lander: It was directed towards neersighted.
<neersighted> Pici, ik
<Lunar_Lander> but I don't want to have skype distributing stuff over my PC
<neersighted> soz
<Lunar_Lander> or do they just run the calls and so on?
<Lunar_Lander> with stuff I mean like MP3s, movies and so on
<Lunar_Lander> I don't want that
<neersighted> Is there a command I can use to cat recursivly to grep for a string in ~300 files?
<neersighted> *recursively
<neersighted> ie
<neersighted> cat -r *|grep mv .z
<Pici> neersighted: grep -r string /path/*
<neersighted> oh
<escott> Lunar_Lamp, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skype_protocol
<Lunar_Lander> thanks escott
 * neersighted waits
<Lunar_Lander> and sorry for misunderstanding Pici
<Pici> Lunar_Lander: its fine, it happens.
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<DemonWitch> Any good disassembler for x86_64 ?
<neersighted> oic
<neersighted> its part of git-sh
<neersighted> Pici, thanks
<neersighted> Now, can anyone help me with gksudo nautilus?
<Lunar_Lander> but Skype now belongs to Microsoft, I read?
<neersighted> it works with my .Xauth. file at 777
<neersighted> Lunar_Lamp, yep
<escott> Lunar_Lamp, yes
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> how comes everyone calls me Lunar_Lamp?
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<neersighted> escott, what perms/bit should be on my .Xauth / /temp
<neersighted> */tmp
<neersighted> O_o
<neersighted> lol tab complete
<neersighted> lololol
<escott> neersighted, well generally you want the Xauth to have 600, and stuff in /tmp should also be 600, unless you want it to be publicly accessible. I still want to know what this .z folder is?
<WLU> how can I tell the commands to things that are in system settings in 11.10 i.e display which used to be gnome-display-properties but is no longer true
<neersighted> Am i right that you just need to pass the text paramater to the kerenel to get the CLI?
<neersighted> escott, .z is a small cache file used by vcprompt
<neersighted> aparently
<neersighted> it only does that moving spam when you are in a git/hg/bzr/cvs/svn dir tho
<neersighted> <3 git
 * neersighted sets 600 on his stuff
<Lunar_Lander> but I can be confident that this crosstalk of skype can't kill my ubuntu?
<escott> neersighted, you can also get to a tty by ctrl-alt-f1. so why is gksudo nautilus giving you an error about .z.tmp?
<neersighted> that's me eing in my .irssi
<escott> Lunar_Lamp, not really. is a closed source program
<neersighted> *being
<neersighted> its a repo
<Lunar_Lander> thanks
<Lunar_Lander> hm strange
<Lunar_Lander> why does the CD still have this title
<neersighted> escott, disregard the .z .z.tmp error
<Lunar_Lander> got a CD-RW burned with K3b
<Lunar_Lander> erased it, burned something new on it
<Lunar_Lander> and still has the old title
<neersighted> Maybe it wasn't rewriteable?
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> xchat is pissing me off
<Lunar_Lander> "Arduino Breadboard", but now I burned the Sophos AV installer on it
<neersighted> brb in irssi
<Lunar_Lander> strange
<escott> neersighted, so 11.10 had a change from 11.04 regarding how xauthority was configured. are you using 11.10?
<neersighted> yep
<neersighted> Oneric
<neersighted> Ohh ik what i did
<neersighted> the .Xauth is part of the X server
<neersighted> and i was making a alias called lightdm to do "startx lightdm"
<neersighted> for when i booted in cli but wanted X
<neersighted> must have messed up my X files
<neersighted> hmmm
<neersighted> Seems to work now
<Lunar_Lander> does your K3b also freeze when finalizing a disc?
<escott> neersighted, you should do a service lightdm start not startx
<neersighted> okay
 * neersighted changes his alias
<neersighted> /etc/init.d/lightdm?
<neersighted> /etc/init.d/lightdm start ; /etc/init.d/gdm start ; ect?
<Lunar_Lander> xD but I like the sounds
<escott> Lunar_Lamp, finalizing disks is a common place where burning breaks. you can use wodim and tell it not to finalize
<neersighted> 1633 nicks?
<Lunar_Lander> ah OK
<neersighted> My irssi nick bar blew up
<Lunar_Lander> wodim is one of the profiles in K3b right?
<Alives> neersighted: switch to weechat :)
<escott> Lunar_Lamp, no its the command line burner
<neersighted> Alives: You'll nevar take me alive!
<Lunar_Lander> oh ok
 * Alives is totally happy with the switch to weechat from irssi (and its only been 24hrs)
<escott> Lunar_Lamp, k3b might have a toggle to turn off finalization
<neersighted> Alives: I haz a beautyful perl script that shows me gtk notifications with a irssi logo when i get ping'd/pm'd/dcc'd
<totesmuhgoats> hi guys, what is the default DM in ubuntu 11.10?
<escott> totesmuhgoats, lightdm
<neersighted> escott: so /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<Alives> neersighted: weechat has that... probably in python or ruby too :)
<totesmuhgoats> scoopex: is it the same in xubuntu?
<neersighted> Alives: :p
<DelphiWorld> hello folks
<DelphiWorld> i am trying to get ushare done
<totesmuhgoats> er sorry escott
<neersighted> Alives: Mine is sexar
<Alives> libnotify/growl style?
<Alives> haha
<neersighted> Alives: libnotify
<neersighted> Alives: With irssi logo
<escott> neersighted, no use "service" it creates a clean environment for init execution. service lightdm start
<neersighted> escott: kk
 * neersighted edits his alias
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again escott
<escott> totesmuhgoats, probably not, but I dont know xubuntu
<Alives> neersighted: http://www.weechat.org/scripts/stable/tag/notify/
<neersighted> Alives: Want to see it? Teamviewer?
<Alives> lulz
 * neersighted likes his
<auronandace> totesmuhgoats: yes, xubuntu uses lightdm
<Alives> no thats ok
<Alives> but i do have TV installed :)
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> my irssi theme is all green
<neersighted> <3
<Lunar_Lander> is there TV for ubuntu?
<neersighted> What was the key to screenshot?
<Lunar_Lander> didn't find it in the Software Center
<Lunar_Lander> Print
<Alives> TV as in teamviewer
<Lunar_Lander> top right
<escott> neersighted, printsreen
<Lunar_Lander> yeah I mean teamviewer
<neersighted> Lunar_Lander: get it off their website
<neersighted> escott: thanks
<Lunar_Lander> ah OK
<FloodBot1> Lunar_Lander: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alives> Lunar_Lander: there is a v6 deb, but i use v7 in wine
<Lunar_Lander> OK
<jonathan_> has anyone ever got Broadcom wireless working
<Lunar_Lander> what is paste.ubuntu.com? something like pastebin?
<aeon-ltd> Lunar_Lander: yes
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<totesmuhgoats> escott: auronandace: thanks
<Lunar_Lander> cool! way less ads on there
<Lunar_Lander> thanks aeon-ltd
<auronandace> totesmuhgoats: no worries :)
<neersighted> someone ping me?
<Lunar_Lander> neersighted: like this?
<neersighted> yep
<Lunar_Lander> one function that I really like is the hashing system
<neersighted> y u no save screenshot, lightdm?
<Lunar_Lander> i.e. md5sum, sha1sum and so on
<Lunar_Lander> that could be useful if integrated into windows
<neersighted> Guys, what's the config folder for grub?
<neersighted> To add menu items? I forgot :(
<neersighted> Oh, and did anyone figure out how to get rid of the curse that is empathy/gwibber?
<escott> neersighted, modify /etc/grub.d or /etc/default/grub
<neersighted> etc/default/burg for me
<neersighted> :p
 * neersighted gets to work
<neersighted> escott: What's the kernel paramater for CLI mode?
<neersighted> is it cli or text or something?
<escott> neersighted, text will disable the dm
<neersighted> thats the idea
<neersighted> <3
<neersighted> but the alias is to start it if i want it
<neersighted> so its text?
<escott> neersighted, yes
<neersighted> I can just copy and paste the menu entry, and tell it to boot quiet splash text?
<escott> neersighted, sure
<neersighted> kk
<Lunar_Lander> may I ask a question about who is using arduino or is that too offtopic?
<engammalsko> Can someone help me with gnome-panel on 11.10? The clock is in the middle, no trash can, and it looks just messed up.
<escott> engammalsko, there is no gnome-panel in 11.10. there is gnome-shell or gnome-fallback
<Diranged> im trying to setup my server as an ldap client.. and i normally have no issues with this, but this server is giving me fits..
<Diranged> its ubuntu 10.04.. i have setup the /etc/ldap.conf, /etc/ldap/ldap.conf, and installed libnss_ldap as well as libpam_ldap..
<Diranged> i can do a getent passwd/group and get lists of users and groups..
<Diranged> but i cannot do 'id <user>' or 'su <user>'.. it returns Unknown id: <user>
<Diranged> i havnt seen this problem before.. what am i missing?
<engammalsko> escott: I used install gnome-shell, gnome-panel and gnome-tweak tool and change to gnome berfore signing in.
<thondo> anyone here running ubu on a xoom?
<Crash_O-D> Under xfce how can I make it on my laptop that the touchpad cannot be used is click. I tried under mouse but very limited options non for what im looking for
<engammalsko> escott: Isn't the gnome-panel installed after that?
<escott> engammalsko, there is no gnome-panel. there is gnome3 and gnome3-fallback. what you know of as the "panel" is gone
<engammalsko> escott: You can install gnome 2.
<escott> engammalsko, no you cannot
<Lunar_Lander> so
<Lunar_Lander> does someone use arduino too?
<escott> engammalsko, if you really want gnome2 and the customizable panel then you either need to check out gnome3 extensions or start looking for a different desktop environment or distribution. if you have some question about how gnome3 works let us know what it is
<neersighted> escott: What is the .Xauth anyways?
 * neersighted is mostly a command line guy
<neersighted> Can i delete it and let it regen?
<Diranged> nevermind, nscd was installed (ugh). uninstalled, made life happy
<escott> neersighted, like what are its contents? its contents are an MIT-Magic cookie. ie a random string. before drawing a window the X server verifies that the client meets some restrictions, and has the proper magic cookie for that screen. this prevents a random user from popping windows up on a screen used by another person in a multi-user system
<neersighted> oic
<escott> neersighted, you can logout of X and then delete the file, and it should be regenerated
<neersighted> can i delete it? oh
<neersighted> log in as another user?
<neersighted> and sudo rm it?
<neersighted> or just stop x?
<yarlo> hola ubuntu
<neersighted> hai!
<yarlo> alguin me puede ayudar
<escott> !es | yarlo
<ubottu> yarlo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<engammalsko> escott: http://superbfish.com/fish.png
<yarlo> perfecto
<neersighted> lol ubottu
<neersighted> lololol
<engammalsko> escott: That's gnome 2 on 11.10. The clock is placed weird and there is no show desktop nor a trash can.
<escott> engammalsko, there is no gnome2 on 11.10. that looks like fallback, and it looks normal
<neersighted> escott: http://ubuntuguide.net/add-a-grub2-entry-for-ubuntu-booting-into-consolecommand-line
<neersighted> how do i add this with the custom entry menu
<engammalsko> escott: Okay then I got it wrong I guess. Can i make fallback look like gnome 2?
<neersighted> i dont want to have to manually change it every update-grub
<escott> neersighted, since you are using burg I dont know. if you were using grub it would be a change to the line in /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub
<neersighted> grub is the seame
<neersighted> *burg is the same
<neersighted> its virtually identical
<escott> engammalsko, not really. gnome3 is not intended to be as configuratble
<neersighted> uses the same config syntax
<ChTiPowA> Hey guys, i need help for transcoding FLAC to AAC with truncating silence feature and normalize volume :)
<neersighted> escott: But i dont want my only option to be CLI, then i could just change the default paramters from quiet splash to text
<ChTiPowA> as Dbpoweramp in Windows =)
<neersighted> escott: i want it to dynamicly generate a entry for CLI
<neersighted> ie
<neersighted> Ubuntu, Ubuntu recovory, Ubuntu cli, and Windoze
<escott> neersighted, so look at /etc/grub.d those scripts generate the options. you could add one that inserts text but copies everything else
<neersighted> thats what im trying to do :p
<neersighted> it looks like a shell script
<neersighted> but i do not know which part tio copy
<neersighted> want me to pastie it?
<escott> neersighted, so there are multiple scripts each creates a part of the file. they are executed in order by the number prefix of the filename
<neersighted> escott: http://pastie.org/2982983
<neersighted> escott: i know that
<neersighted> this is 10_linux
<potatoe> I just replaced an ATI AGP card with an NVIDIA card. Now my X freezes. I am running 11.10 and have no xorg.conf. Please advise
 * Benkinooby just found out about the aptitude search pattern and that they are stored in /usr/share/doc/aptitude/README - wohoo!
<Laurenceb_> hi
<mashed_potatoes> I think it was my input device that stopped working, unhappy coincidence :)
<Laurenceb_> how do i view my webcam?
<Laurenceb_> cheese
<Laurenceb_> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy Segmentation fault
<styelz> you orgot the gravy!
<styelz> f
<lifebird> irc chat.. this brings back memories of when I was first learning about *nix
<escott> neersighted, so copy 10_linux to 11_linux_cli and then modify the line that is follows cat << EOF with linux ${rel_dirname}/${basename} root=${linux_root...} ro ${args} to have "text" after args
<lifebird> anyway, evenin' folks
<neersighted> kk
<medotyou> I'm new to linux but loving it tremendously!\
<medotyou> learning about using dig to query name servers
<lifebird> nice! personally, I'm scratching my head over the new 'dash' in version 11.10
<Bilange> i believe that my routing for a ubuntu box is broken-- i can connect (HTTP/SSH) to that box but no TCP replies is sent back to the client. where/what would I need to check from that point? anything I could try to reset?
<demosfar> hi...i have 2 problems....first is that my wireless broadcom 43227 don't work on my new lubuntu 11.10...any idea how to solv that?
<escott> neersighted, actually a better way to do this is to emulate the other calls to "linux_entry" see the lines that say linux_entry ${OS} ${version} true \ single nomodeset ${GRUB_CMDLINE__LINUX}
<neersighted> ?
<Benkinooby> demosfar, first try is jockey-gtk
<neersighted> line 147?
<demosfar> and 2nd problem is about bluetooth...how can i see if i have bluetooth adapter or not? //i am not that big noob, but i don't have it in windows 7, but when lubuntu is starting, i see 'start bluetooth - ok'...
<neersighted> could you give me a version with a third menu enrty?
<demosfar> i already tried with broadcom STA drivers...didn't work
<neersighted> is that what you mean?
<lifebird> Bilange: what exactly are you trying to do? run a http server (and ssh server)?
<wmoss> Hi all. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my MBA, and following the tutorial on help.ubuntu.com. The problem is that when I try to boot from the USB stick, my screen just shows "Boot Error." Anyone seen that before? Or know how to get it to boot?
<Benkinooby> demosfar, the STA driver should do the trick.. did you reboot?
<escott> neersighted, its in a couple places. linux_entry is a function that makes an entry, so you can just call it but with text ${GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX}
<neersighted> O_o
<neersighted> I don't get what you mean
<demosfar> yes...
<demosfar> Benkinooby, yes i did
<neersighted> is there already a function to get a cli?
<neersighted> i just need to call it?
<Bilange> lifebird: yeah, apache2 and sshd with pretty much defaults settings, bar some vhosts on the apache2 aprt
<Bilange> part*
<neersighted> escott: Could you help me make it?
 * neersighted is so confus
<escott> neersighted, so line 231,232,233 makes the normal entry
<Benkinooby> demosfar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<neersighted> 231?
<neersighted> There is no 231?
<escott> neersighted, so just change that around to say "text" before "quiet" on line 233
<neersighted> kk
<demosfar> Benkinooby, I read all that and did everything what's wrote there..but still no help..
<escott> neersighted, my file may be different from yours
<lifebird> Bilange: sounds like an issue with 'listen' directive or firewall to me. have you verified that the services are working locally? (ie. on the local host)?
<Benkinooby> demosfar, then i'm out of advice... sorry :(
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2982983
<neersighted> that's mine
<neersighted> can i just add a third menu option?
<demosfar> Benkinooby, ok...thnx anyway
<Bilange> lifebird: confirming HTTP is listening and replying over 127.0.0.1, and i can also ssh 127.0.0.1-- to my knowledge (I didnt build the box), this one shouldnt have a firewall built in however
<Bilange> lifebird: or rather, no "installed" firewall in other words
<neersighted> oh i have a idea
<neersighted> escott: let me pastie it quick
<lifebird> Bilange: I'm guessing this is all going through a LAN, but using a home-based router (eg. D-Link/Linksys)
<demosfar> how to check if my laptop has bluetooth adapter?
<mosx1> hi, will a newly installed ubuntu server respond to ping  from another machine on lan ?
<mosx1> or should it rather? it isn't currently though i can pick out from the server.
<Bilange> lifebird: actually no (and this is where its slighty complicated): eth0 on LAN, eth1 on WAN (static IP given by the ISP), LAN has also its IP statically given
<lifebird> Bilange: ah... so you're using NAT on the same box that's serving http and ssh. /now/ it's getting a little more involved. I'm at a loss at this point, but shooting in the dark, I'd examine your ipnat and ipf config
<totesmuhgoats> so if i do apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, it should fetch all the packages that the update notifier tells me about right?
<escott> totesmuhgoats, usually. it will notify you if there are some upgrades it cannot do right now
<Bilange> lifebird: actually, i didnt need NAT on that setup (net.ipv4.ip_forward=0 here), i would only need http and ssh to behave normally on both adapters
<totesmuhgoats> escott: ah, i was just wondering because the notifier popped up the other day after i had done it a few minutes before and apt-get showed no updates. I guess the notifier was just working off of old information
<lifebird> Bilange: I'm drawing a blank at this point then, sorry. :(
<Bilange> lifebird: no worries :)
<matin> hi guys
<matin> does anyone know a really good/simple ubuntu server setup tutorial?
<matin> preferably with git or subversion included
<bastidrazor> matin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<lifebird> Ubuntu 11.10 dash - Has any body figured out how to 'inform' the dash about software you've installed manually? eg. I installed TeamSpeak 3 into a personal folder, but the "Dash" can't find it. I have to go to the folder and manually open it each time. Not a huge deal for one program, but Dash seems a little limited and constricting.
<lifebird> any ideas?
<escott> !info alacarte | lifebird
<ubottu> lifebird: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<matin> ok thanks bastidrazor
<lifebird> sweet, thanks ubottu
<bastidrazor> matin: in the search bar you search for other things you wish to know..
<Lars_G> Just hoping I'm lucky, StrangeWill is not here under a different nickname, right?
<matin> does anyone know the difference between a lamp server & highly available lamp server
<matin> bastidrazor, i tried following some other tutorials and they failed miserably
<matin> oh nvm my last question
<neersighted> Guys, will this boot?
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2983100
<neersighted> The custom entry at line 58
<lifebird> ubottu: online tutorials talk about 'alacarte' as "main menu" and assume you've already got it installed. It all makes sense now. thanks again.
<ubottu> lifebird: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neersighted> ubottu: oh really now?
<ubottu> neersighted: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lifebird> haha
<lifebird> too funny
<neersighted> :)
<Benkinooby> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lifebird> ubottu: what is the meaning of life?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lifebird> ol
<lifebird> lol
<neersighted> !thegame
<neersighted> awwww
<Benkinooby> !c++
<Benkinooby> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Benkinooby> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<neersighted> windoze!
<neersighted> My grub says
<Spankbot> oh i love windows
<Benkinooby> !gates
<trism> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Benkinooby> oh!, sorry
<neersighted> "Macrosoft Windoze PX (un)Professional"
<neersighted> XD
<ikonia> ok, enough Windows jokes
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> Can anyone see if this will owkr?
<neersighted> *work
<neersighted> for grub
<neersighted> Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (CLI)
<neersighted> derp
<FloodBot1> neersighted: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neersighted> let me get hte link
<neersighted> ...
<wayne87ae> Anybody know anything about computers here
<Spankbot> Anyone use Mythbuntu?
<neersighted> Ironic much?
<neersighted> I got quietd as i was getting a pastie url
<ikonia> wayne87ae: this channels for ubuntu support, general hardware try ##hardware channel
<wayne87ae> #hardware
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2983121
<ikonia> wayne87ae: ##hardware (note ##)
<neersighted> line ~58
<manisabri_> Hi...Any Idea why I'm stuck with unity2d in spite of choosing unity3d? 11.04 AMD64 onboard 4250 graphics
<Spankbot> I'm run Windows 7 Ult w/ Media Center, have the Ceton TV Tuner card and read where Ceton released Linux drivers.  This may get succulent for some.
<JoeMigal123> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<ikonia> Spankbot: sorry, what's your question ?
<ikonia> JoeMigal123: please don't post offtopic links
<Spankbot> ikonia >> any Mythbuntu users?
<JoeMigal123> sry
<ikonia> Spankbot: try #mythbuntu
<neersighted> Anyone?
<styelz> Spankbot: i do, but using hdhomerun
<Spankbot> #mythbuntu... dead
<ikonia> Spankbot: that's where the majority of users hang out
<styelz> Spankbot: try #mythtv-users
<ikonia> that's just for myth issues
<Spankbot> styelz: are you going to try getting Ceton to work?
<ikonia> they don't support the distros
<styelz> oh
<styelz> Spankbot: no
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I'm setting up an mdadm array, and it installs postfix by default. The box has direct internet access, but it has no domain name. I've sellected "internet site" in the first page of the setup screen. What should I enter for the "System mail name"?
<ikonia> agentgasmask: just use it's localhost
<ubuntu_> I loaded 9.10 this morning on an old Dell Precision with built-in wireless receiver and it auto-detected my network and worked perfectly.  I immediately upgraded to the latest long-term supported version of Ubuntu, and now my wireless functionality is impaired.  It detects networks fine, but can't connect to them.  I'm connecting now via 9.10 run off the CD, so the hardware isn't an issue.
<ikonia> agentgasmask: you are not planning to send mail over the internet are you
<agentgasmask> ikonia: I would like to. That way I will know if a drive goes down even if I'm out of the office.
<ikonia> agentgasmask: then you'll need a FQDN for your host
<manisabri_> Any Idea why I'm stuck with unity2d in spite of choosing unity3d before logging in? 11.04 AMD64 onboard 4250 graphics
<agentgasmask> ikonia: as in somthing official? or just make something up?
<neersighted> daf*ck
<ikonia> manisabri_: that situation is normally a fall back if your card's 3d is not working
<neersighted> root owned mu .Xathority
<ikonia> agentgasmask: yes,
<neersighted> *my
<neersighted> thats why i was so derp
 * neersighted shakes his head
<ikonia> agentgasmask: when you send mails a lot of mail servers will check the reverse dns as part of the mail RFC
<manisabri_> ikonia_ hmmm. it was working allright let me check some 3d stuff
<neersighted> can anyone help me validate some grub code?
<tsvenson> Evening guys. I'm trying to find info about if/when there will be an update of the Rack's package for Ubuntu 11.10. Need that to be able to install latest Redmine version. Failed finding it so far so any pointers to where such info is available would be appreciated.
<mdel> here's a unixy question
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2983121
<SlowBait> hi, i have the 32-bit version and i need the 64-bit one
<neersighted> can anyone checdk this?
<mdel> can I redirect the exit code for a command?
<SlowBait> is there any way to do it without a CD?
<neersighted> mdel
<neersighted> yes
<ikonia> tsvenson: the racks package ?
<neersighted> $? is the exit code of the last command
<ikonia> SlowBait: you need to re-install
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  Is there a way to log and then graph system /hardware performance on my Ubuntu server so that I can view it later/remotely?
<mdel> my usecase: im trying to run a command like "cd /path && killall -q proc && do other stuff"
<mdel> i don't care if nothing was killed though, and I want other stuff to run
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: look at cacti
<neersighted> cat /dev/null | if [ ! $? -eq 0 ]; then echo error; fi
<mdel> neersighted: ytmnd
<SlowBait> ikonia: can I Install it from ubuntu?
<neersighted> ytmnd?
<manisabri_> ikonia uh, supertuxkart is not working , it was good before! do I need to reinstall the graphic drivers after kernel update?
<ikonia> SlowBait: install what ?
<SlowBait> ikonia: I dont have access to the CD
<neersighted> SlowBait: You need to Reinstall
<neersighted> Torrent one
<neersighted> Then burn it
<mdel> neersighted: http://ytmnd.com/
<ikonia> SlowBait: you need to download the 64bit installer
<escott> neersighted, so that looks like it would create a valid menuentry, but it would make more sense to run it and then look at the generated file
<tsvenson> ikonia: I suppose. The current one is v1.1.0, but Redmine 1.2.x needs v1.1.1.
<ikonia> !install | SlowBait
<ubottu> SlowBait: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<neersighted> escott: kk
 * neersighted runs update-burg
<ikonia> manisabri_: are you using the additional drivers tool ? or did you install drivers from the vendors website
<manisabri_> ikonia I installed the latest drivers from AMD website.
<ikonia> manisabri_: then you have made a problem for youself
<ubuntu_> I guess I'll try the reinstall method. I didn't do jack in terms of driver installs, though.  So weird.
<ikonia> manisabri_: you'll need to re-install
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia: cacti does look interesting, but it also looks like its primarily for network statistics, I'm looking for RAM use and CPU as well
<ikonia> manisabri_: I suggest you just use the hardware drivers tool to enable supported drivers
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: you can graph anything you want
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: it works great for cpu/ram
<escott> mdel, if you dont care if nothing is killed then don't use && use ;
<manisabri_> ikonia: reinstall the drivers ? or the whole system ???
<mdel> escott: ah, right. thank you as well
<kilian_> Hi, I have a problem with missing GLX
<kilian_> am I in the right place?
<ikonia> manisabri_: the drivers
<Butters> Hey guys, this isn't ubuntu related but I need help very badly with an html
<SlowBait> ikonia: sry, anyway that does not require a CD, USB or Network capabilities?
<Butters> html/css website that is due in two days. I'm willing to pay for the help
<manisabri_> ikonia: woooh . tnx : )
<Butters> please pm me if you are interested
<ikonia> SlowBait: no
<ikonia> Butters: please don't ask for offtopic help, try #html
<Butters> thanks
<tbruff13> hey is the release cycle for Edubntu is it the same as the one for ubuntu is 10.04 still the last LTS release
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia: That's cool.  It does look a bit more intensive set up than I'm interested in tho for my tiny home server on an old Dell (I don't really know how to use SQL yet)
<ikonia> tsvenson: supposed to be
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: look at "sar"
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: you can then use any graphing tools such as graphviz
<neersighted> escott: the .Xauth was because root owned my file lol
<escott> neersighted, thats why you are supposed to use gksudo. i thought you have checked that when you looked at the permissions
 * neersighted forgot to look
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> i did use gksudo lol
<neersighted> dksudo failed, but sudo worked
<neersighted> *gk
<neersighted> escott:
<neersighted> derp
<neersighted> escott: http://pastie.org/2983190
<FloodBot1> neersighted: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsvenson> ikonia: Thing is I would like to avoid customizing the 1.1.3 version of Redmine if running the 1.2.2 version is just around the corner. Any idea where I can find that info about Rack for Ruby?
<neersighted> tempermental middle mouse button
<manisabri_> ikonia: is there any way to uninstall the vendor drivers? can I install the ubuntu drivers without uninstalling this one?
<davyde> hi i have a problem with mkv file.. i can hear nice background sounds but not the speech anyone know something?
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia: Nice!  This looks very cool. I can probably pop this into a spreadsheet or Mathematica as well
<neersighted> ping me please someone?
<ikonia> tsvenson: I wouldnt count on package updates
<ChTiPowA> hi, anyone know how to use libmediainfo after being installed ?
<escott> neersighted, well sudo worked and then the xauth file got chowned. gksudo knows not to do that
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> oic
<neersighted> escott: Is that a bootable file?
<escott> neersighted, so there is only one entry there, and your text entry is not showing up
<neersighted> O_o
 * neersighted looks
<tsvenson> ikonia: I'm a newbie on Ubuntu so not ready to go wild just yet :)
<escott> neersighted, most likely you have a syntax error in your generated file and so it suddenly stopped executing or something
<neersighted> oh, i need to chmod it
<neersighted> d'oh
<engammalsko> When you klick program from the unity dashboard, there's a black transparent window with all icons. Is there a command to open that window in gnome-fallback?
<engammalsko> click*
<escott> neersighted, also your script has the version hardcoded which is why you should use the provided function
<escott> neersighted, when you update your kernel you won't get a new cli entry
<neersighted> okay
<neersighted> idk how to add it lol
<neersighted> I didn't like the original labels
 * neersighted tinkes with it
<escott> engammalsko, the whole part of gnome fallback is to not have the unity dash or gnome-shell expose
<escott> engammalsko, gnome fallback is there to approximate the old gnome-panel layout
<Folklore> is ls only way to list files?
<engammalsko> escott: I know. I just wondered if I could open it in the terminal.
<ikonia> Folklore: it is the correct way
<escott> neersighted, recopy 10_linux. delete lines 234-242. on line 231 make it "CLI ${version}" instead of "${version}". on 233 add "text" before quiet
<Folklore> how cna I list users
<Folklore> on the bo
<Folklore> x
<neersighted> kk
<ikonia> Folklore: the user admin gui is the best way
<neersighted> 234?
<neersighted> you mean 134/
<neersighted> can you do it?
<Folklore> iknonia whats the cmd
<neersighted> I am so confused here
<Folklore> to list logged in users
<ikonia> Folklore: "w"
<sskalnik> Folklore, who
<sskalnik> Folklore, that or "w"
<escott> neersighted, no i mean 234. my file might be different from yours. paste your 10_linux and I can adjust the numbers
<Folklore> dangit, had admin help me with vps and he's still just chillen on the box
<Folklore> :(
<engammalsko> escott: How do I add System to the panel?
<escott> engammalsko, what do you mean "add System"?
<tbruff13> Can anyone tell me if the ubuntu release dates are the same as edubuntu
<engammalsko> escott: To the menu in the top left with "Program" and "Places"
<Juayz> is there ubuntu support for Malay Brunei ?
<ikonia> tbruff13: yes, they are
<ikonia> tbruff13: (they are supposed to be)
<escott> engammalsko, you can't
<engammalsko> escott: Argh.
<neersighted> this is what i have
<neersighted> escott: http://pastie.org/2983237
<escott> neersighted, ditch what you have. its not good. recopy 10_linux, and we can modify that
<neersighted> kk
 * neersighted resotres his backup
<Jordan_U> escott: neersighted: There are a lot of issues with editing anything in /etc/grub.d/, it's almost certainly not worth it to do so.
<neersighted> Trying to add a CLI version
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  I'm running a remote server for downloading large files and torrents, and after setting up the transmission Web UI and starting a large download I've lost the ability to connect to the server.  This has happened before with the connection restored once the download was complete.  What I want to know is if this was because of bandwidth or RAM
<escott> Jordan_U, as long as he creates a new file that isn't in the apt why should it be a problem
<neersighted> Jordan_U: Do i get any advantage if X starts at boot or can i say "screw it," and start CLI by default, and start X with service lightdm start
<escott> Jordan_U, seems that copying 10_linux to 11_linux_cli would be the appropriate way to deal with this
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: you won't know until you can get onto the machine to check
<neersighted> there, fresh 11_linux
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: I suspect it will be bandwidth eating your network and ssh responding too slow to login
 * neersighted makes is 11_linux-cli
<ikonia> ok, can we give the /me command a rest place
<ikonia> don't need a running commentory
<joli> hi
<neersighted> okay?
<neersighted> ...
<joli> is it normal for xorg server to run as root?
<Jordan_U> escott: Because 10_linux depends on functions in grub-mkconfig_lib whose semantics may change, and any mistake can break kernel updates even without that.
<neersighted> escott: I'm not changeing 10_linux
<neersighted> *Jordan_U
<escott> Jordan_U, well thats pretty much true of hooking into anything in /etc. for all we know /etc/default/grub might be completely replaced tomorrow
<neersighted> I'm using it as a base, but hardcoding all but kernel version
<neersighted> Burg FTW!
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia: Ok, that was my suspicion as well.  But this didn't happen when I didn't have the web UI stuff set up. I'll try capping the bandwidth at a lower speed and see if that helps.  I'm trying to figure out if I need to upgrade the RAM since it has less than 1G. But maybe it's just the bandwidth
<JokesOnYou77> neersighted: Agreed, I love Burg
<neersighted> <3
<neersighted> It bascily grub with a facelift though
<neersighted> all the same internals
<JokesOnYou77> I know, it's perfect.  I don't have to relearn how to configure it, and it looks pretty
<neersighted> <3
<neersighted> JokesOnYou77: Can you help me make a custom CLI menu entry?
<JokesOnYou77> neersighted: probably not. lol.  Describe exactly what it is you want to do.
<neersighted> I want to have the same paramters as my regualr boot
<neersighted> but with the options text quiet
<escott> neersighted, if you'll just paste.ubuntu.com your 10_linux I'll make the changes and paste them right back to you
<neersighted> instad of splash quit
<neersighted> I could just edit my grub.cfg
<neersighted> but i want it to dynamicly generate
<Jordan_U> escott: neersighted: Though as loas long as you know to delete your file if anything goes wrong I guess there is no harm.
 * neersighted has 2 backups
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> plus i can chainload into grub from burg if i f*ck it up
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> advantage of two bootloaders
<JokesOnYou77> neersighted: yeah, I got nothing :P
 * pp7 wonders why neersighted has such a fascination with "/me"
<JokesOnYou77> you can do that?
<JokesOnYou77> that's awesome
<neersighted> i sometimes talk in thrid person
<neersighted> irl habbit lol
<pp7> lol
<neersighted> I can be a little...ecentric?
<pp7> is that a question?
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2983281
<neersighted> its me looking for a way to describe myslef
 * neersighted should connect with his awesome hostname
<escott> neersighted, is that your original 10_linux. its missing a lot of stuff?
<digdeep> hi, I mount a windows network drive. the path is smb://domain;username@xxx.xx.xxx.com/bla/blka. I want to see it in filezilla. So can I do cd smb://domain;username@xxx.xx.xxx.com/bla/blka
<ks07> Hey guys, mdadm won't add a new partition, as it says it is too small, but it looks big enough to me...
<neersighted> escott: yep?
<neersighted> escott: it boots, it seems intact to me
<neersighted> want the config it gens?
<pp7> neersighted: stop using question marks senselessly
<neersighted> that was a question
<ks07> sfdisk -s /dev/sdb2 == 1677721600 and df reports that the raid partition is 1664504324
<pp7> neersighted: "escott: yep?"
<neersighted> basicly saying that yep? so that is, whats teh problem
<neersighted> that's what i ment
<neersighted> if you can imagine the tone of voic
<neersighted> *voice
<escott> neersighted, it seems to be missing some of the other boot options. but in any case i think you want this http://paste.ubuntu.com/763296/
<neersighted> escott: yeah, i disabled recovery, but what is it missing?
<neersighted> i have the headers, linux, os_prober, memtest and custom
<escott> neersighted, thats probably it then. the disabled recovery. it just looks different from mine
<sajuukthanatoskh> hey guys, I upgraded to 11.10 and I can't get my graphics resolution up to what it was in 10.10.  My drivers were setup so that I could do two screens at 1920x1080 and 1280x(!800)1024?  Anyway the driver doesn't detect how big the screen can go and its causing me a little frustration.  My graphics controller is a Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller.
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> cross your fingars
<phix> hey gang!
<pp7> sajuukthanatoskh: upgrades hardly ever work in my experience.  tried installing from scratch?
<digdeep> or at least, how I can see the content of a windows network drive in command line
<Juayz> is there support for Malay Brunei language in ubuntu?
<sajuukthanatoskh> pp7, I don't really want to :\  its a giant hassle getting my settings working again for my uni internet for wireless
<pp7> digdeep: mount smb://blahblah <dir> ?
<phix> pp7: you dont need the smb:, just // if you have smbfs installed
<pp7> phix: even better then :P
<neersighted> do i replace 10_linux?
<neersighted> or add this to 11_linux-cli
<neersighted> but then will i get dupe'd entries?
<neersighted> escott?
<escott> neersighted, no dont replace it. you should run diff 10_linux 11_linux-cli and understand the different, then leave both. they will both create menu entries for you
<sajuukthanatoskh> pp7, you think a reformat and new ubuntu setup is the way to go then?  What if my video drivers still don't work?
<pp7> sajuukthanatoskh: totally
<pp7> sajuukthanatoskh: they should do if they worked before
<neersighted> will this boot?
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2983332
<pp7> neersighted: make a backup and try it :P
<neersighted> :p
<sajuukthanatoskh> pp7, I sorta remember having to do something with my drivers on this laptop cos it had a weird screen size and such
 * neersighted gets ready to reboot
<neersighted> im tweak the code a little
<neersighted> version number is not showing up
<neersighted> brb
<escott> neersighted, the prefix headers are missing for the grub.cfg, but the entries look ok
<neersighted> i ommited them
<neersighted> :p
#ubuntu 2011-12-08
<acoustyk> Anyone have a good guide for uninstalling Ubuntu and repairing Win7 MBR without a cd?
<neersighted> here we go!
<neersighted> see you on the other side!
<neersighted> If I don't come back in a hour...
<neersighted> :p
<pp7> acoustyk: why would u want to do that? :)
<neersighted> sudo reboot
<neersighted> oops
<neersighted> fufufufu screen
<pp7> LOL
<FloodBot1> neersighted: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acoustyk> pp7, I want to install arch linux eventually
<acoustyk> pp7, for the moment I'd like to get rid of ubuntu
<acoustyk> is there a support channel?
<MonkeyDust> acoustyk  after you uninstalled ubuntu, it's a win7 question, ask there
<ETERNA> WTF...
<kimp> I am currently reinstalling GRUB.  The boot repair screen has been sitting on this message for about 20 minutes "Reinstall GRUB sda.  This may require several minutes..."  Do you think it might be stuck?
<xsaidx> hello guys i have installed openttd but icant make it work
<ETERNA> Does the progress bar move?
<xsaidx> how can i set it ?
<ETERNA> OpenTTD... hmm... doesnt that require a legit CD?
<ETERNA> Of the proprietary game data?
<kimp> ETERNA - are you talking to me?  yes, the activity bar is flicking back and forwards...
<ETERNA> Good...
<xsaidx> ETERNA: oh realy ? cus this french
<ETERNA> Means it probably did not crash.
<xsaidx> ETERNA: so no ways to play it ?
<godofmischief> my laptop monitor screen shows up an "unknown" in display propterties, in previous version of ubuntu it was detected properly, it doesn't detect my dell sx2210 monitor either, which in previous versions worked as well. Any suggestions? my laptop is an Alienware m15x
<raven> tmux in scripts: how to use tmux in a script to open four party with four different commands?
<mbeierl> godofmischief: not that I can help, but I am curious - is there any thing that is no longer available (ie: resolution or so) or is it just that it now does not display the name?
<ETERNA> AFK
<raven> tmux in scripts: how to use tmux in a script to open four party with four different commands?
<ETERNA> Godofmischief:
<dmb> hello
<dmb> I used nm
<ETERNA> Godofmischief: Try finding your card-specific drivers in Restricted Drivers
<Guest14479> I used nmap to probe my box, and I see domain and smtp open
<Guest14479> bah
<ETERNA> Godofmischief: Install the recommended one.
<Guest14479> I used nmap to probe my box, and I see domain and smtp open, how to close them? Why are they open?
<ETERNA> Um...
<ETERNA> Guest:
<Guest14479> yus?
<JokesOnYou77> Guest14479: If you're behind a router it's not a big deal
<godofmischief> mbeierl, its fine, many resolutions are availbile to include 1920x1080 which is what im running at.
<godofmischief> my gfx card is a geforce gtx 260m
<godofmischief> ETERNA, ive done this an im running the recommended 3rd party driver through additional drivers
<ETERNA> Guest: Change your name to something recognisable more easily.
<Guest14479> JokesOnYou77: I am, but I don't trust my housemates
<mbeierl> Guest14479: first, smtp.  Check if there is an SMTP server running on your box.  The first and easiest way that comes to my mind is to go to terminal and enter "netstat -napt | grep 25"
<Guest14479> (shared house)
<ETERNA> Godofmischief: Good.
<Guest14479> Guest14479: how do I reg?
<ETERNA> Godofmischief: Try getting the driver from your card manufacturer directly.
<ETERNA> Godofmischief: Should be on the website.
<xsaidx> ETERNA: what kind of game is uqm ??
<Guest14479> mbeierl: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<raven> tmux in scripts: how to use tmux in a script to open four party with four different commands?
<ETERNA> xsaidx: It's a clone of Star Control 3
<ETERNA> xsaidx: It's a clone of Star Control 2
<ETERNA> Sorry... second one is correct.
<mbeierl> Guest14479: ok, that is a second confirmation. yes you do have an SMTP server running.  Now the next easiest way I know to see what process it is, is to use sudo to show the process: "sudo netstat -napt | grep 25"
<ETERNA> Star control 2
<godofmischief> ETERNA, even tried the linux driver provided from geforce, but this caused a nvidia kernal conflict that jacked things up ended up resintalling.
<godofmischief> ETERNA, followed the directions provided by geforce to install the driver that is a far newer version then ubuntu suggests, had a nvidia kernel error i coldn't recover from
<mbeierl> Guest14479: you are familiar with sudo?
<xsaidx> ETERNA: thanks : d
<ETERNA> Godofmischief: You do know...
<ETERNA> Godofmischief: that you can run the installer with the --reinstall option in a TTY to fix the issue?
<anonymous44> anyone know how to get back the gnome3 panels in ubuntu 11.10; they keep crashing everytime I restart ubuntu
<ETERNA> Anon: I have no idea... srry.
<ETERNA> Anon: My skill is technical stuffz.
<godofmischief> ETERNA, what should be on the website? i downloaded it from the website, and followed the directions to install it, corrupted the nvidia kernel
<blabface> mbeierl: I belive I heard of it
<blabface> sudo5887/master
<blabface> wut
<blabface> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5887/master
<mbeierl> blabface: ok.  process id 5887 is what is listening on that port.  Next: ps aux | grep 5887
<mbeierl> blabface: that'll tell us the command line that it is running.
<blabface> /usr/lib/postfix/master
<blabface> I must have installed postfix while trying to send gmail from the cli
<blabface> I remember doing that one time so I could upload all my mp3s to gmail
<anonymous44> anyone know how to get back the gnome3 panels in ubuntu 11.10; they keep crashing everytime I restart ubuntu
<blabface> I don't understand how to configure the runlevel of daemons on this version of ub
<mbeierl> blabface: then that is the answer for that.  Which is good.  You can shut it down with "sudo service postfix stop", but it will start on the next boot
<blabface> anonymous44: disable compiz?
<blabface> mbeierl: right
<anonymous44> blabface: running classic
<fartofaggotry> hi
<godofmischief> ETERNA, what do i know? lol
<mbeierl> blabface: or you can remove postfix with "sudo apt-get remove postfix", etc.
<mbeierl> blabface: which will leave the config behind in case you want to enable it again later.
<fartofaggotry> anyone one know the most populare c++ compiler in linux?
<blabface> mbeierl: I'd rather just set the runlevel to 'off'
<blabface> but I'm not sure how
<ETERNA> Godofmischief: Here is a help.
<anonymous44> fartofaggotry: g++
<ETERNA> Godofmischief: Do you have a settings menu?
<fartofaggotry> anonissimus: oh, never heard that one :O
<blabface> mbeierl: intersting solution
<blabface> gets round the 'runlevels are a totaL mystery' problem
<mbeierl> blabface: which is where i'm drawing a blank.  gimme a moment...
<ETERNA> Godofmischief: Like, a settings app menu?
<blabface> hehe
<blabface> thanks mbeierl
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell fartofaggotry about polls
<ubottu> fartofaggotry, please see my private message
<neersighted> escott: I LOVE YOU!
<neersighted> IT WORKS!
 * neersighted is chatting from CLI right now
<blabface> ubottu: tell me about runlevels
<ubottu> blabface, please see my private message
<Guest55475> escott: How do i start X again?
<Guest55475> oh derp
<mbeierl> blabface: yes, and i know there is a gui for managing startup processes but i'd like to see about cli
<fartofaggotry> ah.. a bunch of trolls
<fartofaggotry> nvm
<Guest55475> lol
<maum> can I use hdmi + dvi + dual on ubuntu 11.10?
<escott> Guest55475, service lightdm start
<blabface> mbeierl: did I mention a gui?
<mbeierl> blabface: no.  I did.  But it also eludes me right now.
<neersighted> escott: kk
<blabface> mbeierl: one additionaL factor to consider... I'm like 8.04 or such
<neersighted> service lightdm start
<neersighted> oops
<neersighted> wrong screen
 * neersighted slaps himself
<blabface> it works, and I'm ... I don't like change
<anonymous44> anyone know how to get back the gnome3 panels in ubuntu 11.10; they keep crashing everytime I restart ubuntu, running gnome3 classic, no effects (no unity)
<neersighted> error
<neersighted> lol
<neersighted> i cant c/p it tho
<neersighted> no mouse
 * neersighted facedesks
<JokesOnYou77> mbeierl: and blabface what about rcconf?
<mbeierl> blabface: ah, ok.  you should get yourself to 8.10 or so.  8.04 is eol iirc.
<blabface> sudo kill neersighted
<blabface> ah sorry, ... wrong chan
<blabface> but 8.10 is going to be different
<potatoe> wine
 * blabface wimpers
<neersighted> IT WORKED!
<neersighted> <3
<neersighted> lol blab
<neersighted> <3
<FloodBot1> neersighted: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * neersighted kills himself
<blabface> sudo apt-get remove postfix
<neersighted> brb reboot
<JokesOnYou77> blabface: you can use rcconf to change startup processes
<mbeierl> blabface: sudo update-rc.d
<ETERNA> HI!!!!!!
<anonymous44> anyone know how to get back the gnome3 panels in ubuntu 11.10; they keep crashing everytime I restart ubuntu, running gnome3 classic, no effects (no unity)
<ETERNA> PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ETERNA> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.024 ms
<ETERNA> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=0.024 ms
<blabface> ty
<ETERNA> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.024 ms
<ETERNA> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=0.027 ms
<FloodBot1> ETERNA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ETERNA> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=5 ttl=64 time=0.025 ms
<blabface> ok, now about the domain port
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell ETERNA about flood
<ubottu> ETERNA, please see my private message
 * blabface follows mbeierl's recipy
<mbeierl> blabface: star with the same approach: sudo netstat -napt | grep ???
 * mbeierl nods vigorously
 * mbeierl gets neck cramp
<blabface> /usr/sbin/dnsmasq
<blabface> I think I use that...
<blabface> I planned to use that to get round my works silly vpn
<mbeierl> blabface: yes.  and you can change it to listen to localhost only
 * blabface stops dnsmasq
<mbeierl> blabface: should you so desire to do so that is.  edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf and look for the "interfaces" line.  iirc?
<blabface> ok, looks like my ports are secure
<anonymous44> anyone know how to get back the gnome3 panels in ubuntu 11.10; they keep crashing everytime I restart ubuntu, running gnome3 classic, no effects (no unity)
<mbeierl> blabface: there is also a useful set of checks that you can run periodically to make sure nothing is awry with your system.  rkhunter is a good example.
<blabface> I didn't update to 8.10 cus I didn't have space, but recently I baught a flash disk the size of ... well, it's small, and it's got more space than my whole box!
<mbeierl> blabface: (root kit hunter = rkhunter)
<mbeierl> blabface: sorry I was wrong.  8.04 is the LTS.  8.10 is not
<blabface> it wants me to try 10.04.3 LTS
<mbeierl> blabface: stay there, or go to 10.04
<mbeierl> blabface: 10.04 is another stable release, but it is new, etc, and there are changes.  however, you will need to move off 8.04 at some point when it goes EOL
<blabface> mbeierl: cool, I thought it was EOL
<mbeierl> blabface: I am wrong again.  8.04 IS eol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<mbeierl> blabface: it went EOL back in May of this year.
<anonymous44> blabface: you can downgrade to 8.04 server for it to still be supported
<anonymous44> anyone know how to get back the gnome3 panels in ubuntu 11.10; they keep crashing everytime I restart ubuntu, running gnome3 classic, no effects (no unity)
 * blabface hunts for the interfaces line in dnsmasq.conf
<blabface> is it bind-interfaces
<blabface> hahaha
<blabface> thought so
<blabface> chrome of all things bitches every time it starts about 'your os is out of date'
<blabface> but other than that, it's all good
<FloodBot1> blabface: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mbeierl> anonymous44: if you start them from a terminal with "gnome-panel" after they crash, does it give any meaningful output?
<blabface> FloodBot1: are you reading my eloquence or what?
<anonymous44> mbeierl: `menu_proxy_module_load': gnome-panel: undefined symbol: menu_proxy_module_load
<mbeierl> blabface: it's all good until a security vulnerability is found in one of the packages you run or so...  Chances of that being serious are small, but still....
<blabface> mbeierl: yeah... I have the space to upgrade now
<blabface> I should give it a try
<mbeierl> anonymous44: hmmm.  google is not being helpful on that one tonight.  give me a little more time to do some reading and i'll see what comes up
<mbeierl> blabface: you can always download it to a USB and play with it until you are comfortable.
<anonymous44> mbeierl: thanks. that started it up, have a feeling gnome3 is not quite stable yet.
<bastidrazor> anonymous44: what changes did you make before the issue began?
<mbeierl> blabface: what I also do is create a second root partition and alternate OS versions on that: /ver1 /home /ver2 and depending on which I feel like using I boot using /ver1 as / or /ver2 as /
<blabface> mbeierl: http://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/dnsmasq <- I don't see how dnsmasq listen to localhost only
<mbeierl> anonymous44: so they run even though that output is present.
<anonymous44> bastidrazor: I moved the taskbar to the bottom so there was only one, added default things like clock, menu, icons, etc. then the HD crashed, maybe due to ethernet/wireless driver or encryption
<blabface> mbeierl: I'll try the usb thing... I'm short of disk
<mbeierl> blabface: interface=lo
<anonymous44> bastidrazor: a scan of the HD displayed no bad sectors (from a live disk)
<mbeierl> blabface: and the 8.04 to 10.04 should be a smooth upgrade.  it will be the most tested upgrade path of them all
<mbeierl> blabface: once you decide to bite the bullet that is
<blabface> mbeierl: ic
<wayne87ae> ##hardware
<blabface> mbeierl: I set that line, then restarted dnsmasq, then ran nmap, and the port still seems open, but then again, I guess I'm localhost
<mbeierl> blabface: the netstat -napt will still show dnsmasq listening, but it will read "127.0.0.1:53" instead of 0.0.0.0:53
<mbeierl> blabface: or *:53
<mbeierl> blabface: and that would be netstat -napu not -t.
<blabface> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:53              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<mbeierl> blabface: service dnsmasq restart?
<blabface> stop and then start, so yeah
<blabface> (no 'service' on this box ;-)
<mbeierl> blabface: give me a moment to check on something...
<blabface> sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<blabface> ++
<jtruant> how can I stop compiz loading on boot from a TTY (gnome, ubuntu 11.04)
<maum> I got this error http://ompldr.org/vYm1oMQ do you know any idea about this?
<hassan_> hello, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and I'm trying to install a webcam server. I found the package webcam-server but it's not working with ubuntu 11.10. Any other suggestions? thanks
<mbeierl> blabface: maybe this instead: listen-address=127.0.0.1
<blabface> same
<jtruant> is there an autostart file, or a config somewhere I can edit? (to disable compiz loading at boot)
<Num83rGuy> Could anyone help me connect my desktop to my wifes laptop with samba? It works on fresh installs but, stops working after a while for unknown reasons.
<mbeierl> blabface: iirc, while it is bound to *, it drops all packets coming in from the interfaces it is told to ignore...
<blabface> so unless i scan with a differnt box, it'll appear open?
<pharr> action parsnip available?
<mbeierl> blabface: that is what the "bind-interfaces" directive is for.  You want to uncomment that line if you want it to bind to 127.0.0.1 only
<mattheas> I have a multiport nic card and it's now renamed 3 of my four ports to eth#_rename after I did a reinstallation. I'm running 10.04 and I previously had a NIC bond. I need help ASAP as I'm deploying to afghanistan soon!
<blabface> oic
<mbeierl> blabface: I knew there was another knob for that
<blabface> mbeierl: works
<mbeierl> blabface: dnsmasq is an old favourite of mine, but i don't have it installed here yet
<blabface> interface=lo also works when bind-interfaces is uncommented
<mbeierl> blabface: yes, it would.  that is the purposed of the bind-interfaces directive
<blabface> mbeierl: yeah, I wanted to use it so I could still watch youtube while on the office vpn ;-)
<blabface> mbeierl: cool, thanks for help
<mbeierl> blabface: wait... say that again?
<mbeierl> blabface: i am concerned you might not be doing what you think you are
<mattheas> this is a disaster man
<mbeierl> blabface: with the vpn.  do they refuse to serve a DNS address, or do they track your web usage?  Just having a local DNS server might not be enough.
<blabface> mbeierl: office uses cisco vpn that sends all trafic via the tun by default. Currently I know I'm not configuring that, I'm just locking down the dnsmasq daemon
<jtruant> I can't kill compiz w/o it coming back right away, back at 99% CPU usage..
<mattheas> I have a multiport nic card and it's now renamed 3 of my four ports to eth#_rename after I did a reinstallation. I'm running 10.04 and I previously had a NIC bond. I need help ASAP as I'm deploying to afghanistan soon!
<blabface> mbeierl: not sure, either way, youtube causes the vpnc daemon to die in a nasty way
<blabface> could even be an issue with my router (this is over wireless)
<mbeierl> blabface: dnsmasq will still forward its requests to your office VPN.  what you want is a concept called split tunnel.  your cicso vpn may be configured by IT policy to disallow split tunnel\
<blabface> I found the wireless network 'dies' when I watch youtube while 'running' the vpn
<maum> I got [[Trying modes for CRT 345. CRT345 trying mode 3840x1080@50 Hz with output at 1920x1080@50Hz(pass 0)]] do you know any idea about this?
<mbeierl> blabface: I currently use the vpnc cicso client and am able to do a split tunnel.  which vpn software are you using
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: i have seen that weird occurrence. can you share your bonding configuration?
<blabface> mbeierl: oh, I thought I could use dnsmasq to send certain packets (such as internet) to a differnt 'interface' instead of sending everything to the tun
<mbeierl> blabface: no.  that won't do it, sorry.
<blabface> the one in the repo (not the cisco one)
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: The bond no longer even exists, I did a reinstall
<blabface> oic
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: is udev running?
<mbeierl> blabface: that is vpnc.  did you use the Network Manager GUI to configure it?
<blabface> I have no idea about network stuff tbh, and I don't work there any more
<mbeierl> blabface: oh . ok.  right.  this is a leftover.
<blabface> mbeierl: no, I couldn't get network manager to work, so I used the pcf2conf and run it on the cli
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: I had check that 70 persistent rules file and none of my HWaddresses were in there other than one
<blabface> mbeierl: right
<Guest76998> es: Just wanted to say all boots fine
<Guest76998> derp
<mbeierl> blabface: I just can't resist helping when I hear VPN because it is so mis-understood
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: were they previously?
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: Yes, and though I can't confirm I'm 90% sure they all had different HW addresses
<blabface> mbeierl: I got an omenous email from my new office... beta testers for vpn wanted ...
<mbeierl> blabface: so, you should be nicely locked down now.  Happy fortress!
<blabface> yay!
<mbeierl> blabface: do it!
<blabface> heheh, I don't like it... I mis-understand it
<bradhe> has anyone had any luck installing nginx 1.1.4 from apt??
<x999> what programming language is used for the Ubuntu operating system?
<blabface> x999: c
<mbeierl> blabface: there's always this channel for help :)
<x999> I can't get an answer out of anyone
<neersighted> So if i wanted to install another disro, do i just resize my partition, let it install it's version of grub, then apend it's grub code to my current grub menu?
<neersighted> *distro
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: yes this seems to be the case where you just need to go ahead and give udev the proper rules for each interface.. for instance check the startup messages from when each nic boots.. and see the mac it is given,, than cross compare with ifconfig once boot up is done,, than hard code the udev rules for the macs
<jtruant> depends on what you mean as well x999
<SolarisBoy> and you should be good
<funnyfingers_> hmm on irc.us.irc.net the channels I join don't work one has a user named Analgetica and the other galahaad.  I wonder what happened.
<blabface> mbeierl: perhaps... but it's a pain... they are testing it on certain times of certain days... sigh
<neersighted> (I use Burg)
<neersighted> o hai der pp7_
<mbeierl> x999: the kernel is written in C like blabface said.  Programs are written in whatever language syuits them best
 * neersighted waves :p
<blabface> mbeierl: but I'll bear it in mind
<blabface> thans for help
<x999> thats a copy blabface
<pp7_> neersighted: welcome back
<neersighted> :p
<pp7_> neersighted: so it worked?
 * neersighted loves his notifications
<neersighted> yep
<neersighted> like a beauty
<pp7_> nice
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: Where do I find those startup messages at?
<blabface> mbeierl: ++ # night
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: is it actually a 4 port or 2 dual ports maybe with different drivers?
<neersighted> Does anyone want my irssi to libnotify script?
<mbeierl> blabface: you are quite welcome.  look into rkhunter next time you have a chance...
<pp7_> neersighted: what notifications?
<neersighted> ima bout to shower
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: dmesg
<neersighted> :p
<x999> thanks mbeierl also
 * mbeierl missed by a moment
<neersighted> libnoitfy
<mbeierl> x999: you're welcome
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: It's a 4 port. Made by Startech
<neersighted> ala thunderbird and volume adjusemnt
<Num83rGuy> I need help making SAMBA work again.
 * neersighted screenshots
<neersighted> someone ping me please?
<pp7_> ip?
<mbeierl> neersighted: ping
<x999> out.  for probably year or so.
<neersighted> thank you
<LargePrime> neersighted:
<neersighted> pp7_: irc ping :p
<LargePrime> awwww
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: gotcha.. because there is another odd issue that can result in that with the 2 nics fighting for who comes up first on the pci bus,, than the nics come up weird,, but anyway.. check dmesg,, cross compare, hard code udev restart udev and see what you get
<neersighted> ninja'd
<bradhe> how does one go about installing a specific version of a package with apt? for instance, I want to install nginx 1.1.4 (specifically 1.1.4)
<pp7_> bradhe: download the deb
<bradhe> pp7_: will it overwrite the already-installed package (originally installed with apt)?
<ks07> Parted is complaining that "The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance." How can I find out what values to use to properly align it?
<mbeierl> bradhe: it can be done through the package manager, where you can lock the version you want.  gimme a sec
<pp7_> bradhe: should do
<pp7_> bradhe: u might have to uninstall first
<bradhe> gotcha, thx
<maum> where is rc.local on ubuntu 11.10?
<SolarisBoy> : /etc
<aj00200> all my desktop environments are no longer working (Gnome, Unity, and the classic/2d versions as well). What do I do to troubbleshoot this?
<pp7_> maun: sudo updatedb; locate rc.local
<SolarisBoy> /etc/rc.local
<mbeierl> bradhe: in the "Synaptic Package Manager" app, you can specify the version you want, and then lock that version in to prevent it from being upgraded
<SolarisBoy> where it belongs atleast..
<bradhe> mbeierl: I'm on a server, no synaptic here :(
<mbeierl> bradhe: yes, gimme a sec  again ;)
<bradhe> awesome
<neersighted> If anyone wants to see my epic irssi setup: files.neersighted.fizzcraft.com/images/irssi.png
<SolarisBoy> heh
<neersighted> <3
<SolarisBoy> looks like mine with a diff color scheme and less default windows
<neersighted> :p
<SolarisBoy> i use the nick side window screen thing too =)
<mbeierl> bradhe: while i'm searching, synaptic is the CLI/ncurses interface you it...
<mbeierl> c/you/for/
<bradhe> oh, awesome
<valdergallo> testando … alguém ai :D
 * neersighted bound insert/delete to /scroll 5 / /scroll -5
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> work great for the nicklist
<neersighted> *works
<maum> does anyone know how to do this? http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=256312
<SolarisBoy> yes its nice
<neersighted> :p
<mbeierl> bradhe: sorry - brain bump.  I meant to tell you the name is "aptitude" for the CLI, not synpatic
<neersighted> Yeah, its a combination of my cusom irssi theme, my green terminal, nicklist.pl, my custom screen style, and my custom perl script
<neersighted> :p
<bradhe> ahh
<neersighted> its epic
<neersighted> :p
<SolarisBoy> lolz yes very nice
 * neersighted fools arround with kde
<neersighted> lolol i have 11 desktop options
<neersighted> >:)
 * neersighted installed everyone he could get
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> Btw, guys
<neersighted> I have a glitch/exploit in the installer
<mbeierl> bradhe: once you have the version you want, it's the "hold" command of aptitude: sudo aptitude hold "package name"
<neersighted> When it installs, if you click the hyper links, it opens firefox
<neersighted> You can navigate to something like file:///bin/sh
<neersighted> download it
<neersighted> rightclick it
<Num83rGuy> Everyone loves to fix samba right?
<neersighted> and selsect open in nautilus
<pp7_> lol
<mintux> is it possible to change gnome config in uck ? and put some files ?
<neersighted> Then you get the full ubuntu desktop
<neersighted> :p
<SolarisBoy> Num83rGuy: not neccesarilly
<FloodBot1> neersighted: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mbeierl> bradhe: and to install the version you want "aptitude install package=1.2.3"
<mbeierl> bradhe: where 1.2.3 is the version.
 * neersighted puts in a bug report
<neersighted> well, cya all
<neersighted> I'll probaly be back when i get mint in
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> bai!
<neersighted> thanks guys!
<maum> I got this error http://ompldr.org/vYm1oMQ do you know any idea about this?
<studentrob> Im having trouble connecting to my vsftpd server via FTPS ... via SFTP it works fine ... but wordpress dashboard only does FTPS ..... any ideas?
<Num83rGuy> Samba no longer works. I cannot get my desktop (xUbuntu) to see my wifes laptop. (Win7)
<SMJ> ldd shows what libraries executables are linked with, right? well, if I want them to use instead custom-compiled libraries located in /usr/local, how do I achieve that?
<mbeierl> Num83rGuy: is all the firewall and anti-usefulness stuff turned off on the WIi7 laptop so it can actually be seen by other computers?
<somsip> maum: worth a try? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862969
<Num83rGuy> mbeierl: Well it worked on a fresh install and on live cd
<maum> somsip: thanks now I must reboot
<nibalizer> /buffer 26
<nibalizer> ..
<mbeierl> Num83rGuy: k, just checking.  As MS Windows is sometimes a tricky thing to get sharing in the open.  Which is why I think it's good to verify with a second install before assuming it's a sudden samba failure.  it might save time, or it might not...
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: It sets 2 of the 4 at their own mac's and then the other two are identical
<mbeierl> Num83rGuy: sorry... I hope that did not sound dismissive.  I'm not that good at samba, so I don't know further troubleshooting.
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: is that in dmesg? and is that what you see in ifconfig regardless of the devices being named eth*_rename?
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: Yes. It's incorrect as well.
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: is it the same?
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: Yes
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: Pretty muched I'm fucked
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: do you have the initial mac addresses of the interfaces?
<mattheas> When I try to reinstall at least two of them go to _rename
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: lol, no
<agentgasmask> Hi guys. How can I go into runlevel 1, and after done doing stuff, how do I get back to the default?
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: well i dont think you are completely out of luck.. let me think
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: generally if this is a production issue,, we roll out upgrades and things of this nature to staging environments which mimic our prod sites etc.. you know?
<SMJ> how do I see the current LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: I do have the driver file here, and it says something about changing the mac
<SolarisBoy> SMJ: echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: interesting. also it may be in the modinfo -v output
<c4pt_> Hello I am having a problem my clipboard seems to be broken whenever i highlight something with the mouse as soon as I am done highlighting the text to copy and paste the text un highlights itself and i am unable to copy and paste I am using compiz as a desktop manager
<c4pt_> as a window manager
<SMJ> SolarisBoy: that prints an empty line which surely can
<SMJ> 't be it
<Crash_O-D> Xfce I'm having trouble with everything being stuck at the top bar I can't maximize your minimize git installed g pointing device settings. restarted and got this issue. any help on how to fix it would be greatly appreciate it
<noth> SMJ: sudo ldconfig -v
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: I'm not seeing anything on it. However, I can change the macs using # ifconfig ethX hw ether YY:YY:YY:YY:YY:YY
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: then rename them using 70-persistent-rules?
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: are you going to use a fake mac for the interface with the duplicate which you do not know the proper mac name for?
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: if so yes you can try that
<mattheas> yes
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: have you tried breaking the bond and bringing the interfaces up individually?
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: since I reinstalled the bond shouldn't be active anymore, correct?
<josePhoenix> Hello all
<SolarisBoy> ohh ok my bad you did a reinstall..
<josePhoenix> I'm getting issues with apport 1.23-0ubuntu4.
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: Yeah, that bond no longer exists
<josePhoenix> Some pre-start script exits with status 1 after installing
<SolarisBoy> are you sure the driver is properly installed?
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: i was under the impression you were already bonded
<josePhoenix> Anyone know why this could be? It's behaving a lot like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/767498 , but obviously with a different package.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 767498 in apport (Ubuntu Natty) "package apport 1.20.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Critical,Fix released]
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: does it use some special driver? like one thats not available in the standard kernel?
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: Negative, I don't even know that a bond will work with identical macs
<SolarisBoy> you dont specify macs technically in a bond
<SMJ> noth: that's more useful
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: True, we could try rebonding and seeing if 802.3ad will work
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: r8168-8, not special at all
<SMJ> piping to 'grep /' is more readable though
<norton> Hello newbie here , I love ubuntu but have an nfs issue not sure if this the correct forum to post a question  ??
<SolarisBoy> the bond wont work if its reading identical macs though...
<noth> SMJ : if you dont have sudo permission, you have to use LD_LIBRARY_PATH.
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: So, shall I create a fake mac?
<SMJ> I have
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: try it
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: scratch that, 3 of my ports are using the same mac now. this is trash.
<SolarisBoy> i can't confirm it will work or not
<SMJ> noth: which end of that list is the preferred one?
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: can you send over your configs/relevant log message/ifconfig/arp -an/ip link sh/as much network related detail you can  in pastebin?
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: include lspci -vvv also please
<SolarisBoy> or lshw -C network
<noth> SMJ: sorry that I can understand you mean.
<SMJ> actually I just want to get /usr/local/ libraries preferred over the ones in /usr/
<mattheas> wow, without a gui I don't think I know how
<SolarisBoy> lynx http://www.anildewani.com/pastebin-com-bash-script-paste-directly-from-your-terminal/
<noth> SMJ : sudo ldconfig -v | grep "/usr/local/libraries"
<the20yrlaptop> What would cause ubuntu to run slowly on a USB persistent install? My laptop is newer and i always had great luck with it before
<noth> SMJ: You can add new path in /etc/ld.so.conf or /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*
<norton> can anyone help me with an "NFS incorrect mount point" message?
<tbruff13> can someone help me please
<JokesOnYou77> what's up tbruff13 ?
<tbruff13> Can someone tell me if Edubuntu 10.04 is still the newest LTS release
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: you just blew my mind.
<tbruff13> or are all of the Edubuntu releases LTS
<SolarisBoy> mattheas: already?
 * SolarisBoy blushing
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: I have to type up all that bash script
<JokesOnYou77> tbruff13: I think so, next LTS is 12.04
<SolarisBoy> ... give me a second ill post it to my site .. or try to
<mattheas> SolarisBoy: lol. I'm not gonna lie I'd hand SSH out to this thing if you want it
<Jim44491> hail ! people of this channel !
<SolarisBoy> heh .. i dont mind.. pm me
<JokesOnYou77> tbruff13: meaning that 10.04 is at least the most recent Ubuntu LTS, I don't think that Edubuntu is any different but I could be wrong
<SolarisBoy> we can open a shared screen
<SolarisBoy> now i have an excuse to ignore my work emails for a while =)
<tbruff13> JokesOnYou77: well I am basing the upgrade for my entire school on 10.04 should i use it because it is an LTS
<the20yrlaptop> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu lag problem?
<Jim44491> what lag
<SolarisBoy> the20yrlaptop: can you provide more detail on the lag?
<Jim44491> a 20 yrs laptop will lag
<Jim44491> you click and you wait 5minutes
<Jim44491> go make a coffe and come back till the job is done
<tbruff13> Jim44491: if you have an old laptop trying using lubuntu
<tbruff13> or xubuntu
<JokesOnYou77> tbruff13: Although I'm not a sysadmin or anything of the sort, I would say that most organizations that are doing large rollouts prefer the LTS versions because they will be supported for a long time to come (10.04 will be supported till 2015)
<Folklore> coffee good :D
<sfsf32> dirty nerds
<the20yrlaptop> It's a dual core 2.3ghz AMD laptop with 3gb of ram, I'm running 10.04 from a live USB
<webrole> I am using firefox 8.0 on ubuntu.. how can i disable autocompletion for the forms.. i dont see the saved form data option in Edit->preferences->privacy
<webrole> pls help
<JokesOnYou77> tbruff13: and, if you need to, you can upgrade straight to the next LTS version when the time comes.  If this really is a crucial decision, I would also suggest trying to contact Cononical directly and seeing if they have anythign to add
<sfsf32> kill yourself
<Jim44491> kil your self learning linux
<milamber> norton: details please
<tbruff13> JokesOnYou77: ok i have been using Ubuntu for a while right now im personally using Mint, but I did notice when i used Ubuntu dist-upgrade it tended to break things
<SolarisBoy> the20yrlaptop: so your running a live copy of ubuntu from some usb drive?
<the20yrlaptop> Yes
<norton> milamber: thanks for the response,  running ubuntu 10.4.03 on both a server and a client laptom, I want to mount a file share on the client so that I can move files from the client to the server
<MahaVishnu> norton, using samba ?
<the20yrlaptop> Running 10.04 on my laptop would run very quickly , this one has a severe mouse lag and the menus take forever to open up
<SolarisBoy> the20yrlaptop: i dont think thats an accurate test of performance
<bastidrazor> the20yrlaptop: try unity 2d. select it from the login menu
<the20yrlaptop> k
<SolarisBoy> the20yrlaptop: are you comparing the installation to a standard sata drive versus running from a live copy on usb?
<webrole> got it....... its under history options
<JokesOnYou77> tbruff13: it does...sadly.  The best way to do it, if this isn't a mission-critical system that is holding up some part fo your network infrastructure is to backup and then reinstall.  But if this is a large system the best thing to do is do a test upgrade in a virtual box before a major upgrade
<norton> MahaVishnu:  I tried samba but gave up, figure that since it both machines are ubuntu OS I should stick with nfs and keep it simple, i made a folder on the client and sudo mount the folder and I m getting a mount point error
<the20yrlaptop> No , two USB drives , one on my old laptop , one on the newer laptop
<MahaVishnu> norton, what error, and yea ubuntu to ubuntu nfs is better.
<tbruff13> JokesOnYou77: ok is there any way to get the edubuntu iso faster
<JokesOnYou77> Faster than downloading it?
<tbruff13> it says i have to wait an hour downloading it from my browser
<tbruff13> make the download faster
<the20yrlaptop> Yes
<JokesOnYou77> tbruff13: are you running ubuntu now?
<tbruff13> no i am running Linux Mint
<tbruff13> so yes ubuntu
<the20yrlaptop> send a letter by mail to ubuntu's office and ask for a CD
<tbruff13> but JokesOnYou77 i need to run edubuntu in a vbox to make an iso for the school
<xangua> !mint | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<JokesOnYou77> tbruff13: You mean wait an hour, or the download will take an hour at your current speed?  you probably just have a slow network connection.  You could try and torrent it if you think that will be faster tho
<tbruff13> xangua: i am not seeking help for mint
<tbruff13> JokesOnYou77: it will take an hour
<norton> Maha:  this is the terminal command:   sudo mount <server ip address>:/home/ralph/Desktop/Pictures/pix   home/norton/Desktop/ralphdoor
<norton> Maha: This is the terminal error:   mount.nfs: unrecognized mount point home/norton/Desktop/ralphdoor
<tbruff13> is torenting any faster then regular downloading for an old iso like 10.04
<KFP> Hi.  It looks like the "emblems" settings were removed from Nautilus recently.   I used to sort some of my directories with those emblems but now that I'm no longer able to do that, how can I remove the old emblems?
<MahaVishnu> norton, you missed the / slash in /home/norton/Desktop/ralphdoor
<KFP> The emblems still show up, which messes up things.
<MahaVishnu> norton, I always do it like this. mount -t nfs -o rw 192.168.100.85:/mount/pt /mount/pt
<maum> how can I use together with hdmi + dvi on 11.10?
<Tannerbaum> So... when I mouse over anything that's not whitespace, why does my touchpad suddenly stop working?
<Tannerbaum> Ubuntu 11.10, Lenovo G550
<norton> Maha: just ran this on the laptop :  sudo mount 192.168.1.3:/home/ralph/Desktop/Pictures/pix   /home/norton/Desktop/ralphdoor and got this response       mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<bonhoffer> i went down during an upgrade, now getting: Unable to get exclusive lock
<bonhoffer> options?
<JokesOnYou77> tbruff13: That's really just your network speed then.  It's a good sized file.
<MahaVishnu> norton, that looks correct.... add a line like this to /etc/fstab servername:dir /mntpoint nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<MahaVishnu> norton, then do a sudo mount /mnt/poiint
<tbruff13> JokesOnYou77: how do i sign up for the edubuntu meeting in January
<tbruff13> I looked on their page and found nothing
<JokesOnYou77> tbruff13: no clue.  Sorry :(
<pnorman_> I have a SiI 3124 SATA card where if I do heavy disk writes to the drives connected it hangs ubuntu. I'm not sure how to go about debugging this.
<MahaVishnu> norton, run this in terminal sudo apt-get install portmap nfs-common
<MahaVishnu> on the client.
<ubuntu_> ..
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu, ?
<BaW> is the best?
<MahaVishnu> maybe ;-p
<ubuntu_> ..
<ubuntu_> hfjfhj
<Mitchell_> anyonw know where hda codec.c is?
<Mitchell_> in 10.04
<ubuntu_> 中文
<MahaVishnu> Mitchell_, what do you mean hda codec ?
<aeon-ltd> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Mitchell_> its a file
<Mitchell_> im trying to do this http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/HOWTO-Agere-11c11040-HDA.html
<Mitchell_> and cant find the file in step 2
<maum> Is there a good tool for system monitering?
<MahaVishnu> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-13-generic/include/config/snd/hda/codec
<Tzunamii> maum: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/12/linux-performance-monitoring-tools/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheGeekStuff+%28The+Geek+Stuff%29
<Samuel_Gabbay> hi
<Mitchell_> thanks MahaVishnu ill boot into ubuntu and see if it works
<somsip> maum: so - did it work?
<head_victim> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 having problems with signal out of range. I got around this using boot options. now when I'm rebooting into the installed system holding down shift to get to the grub menu options goes from "loading grub...." to the signal out of range error without ever giving me the chance to change any settings. Ideas?
<Samuel_Gabbay> Can someone help me install teamspeak 3 on ubuntu?
<maum> somsip : I need some graphical tool like ringsensors
<Samuel_Gabbay> ?????????????????????????????????????
<somsip> maum: did the problem with 'unable to set reolution' or whatever it was go away?
<maum> somsip, I solved it thanks
<somsip> maum: k
<maum> somsip, by removing xml file
<Tzunamii> Samuel_Gabbay: How about at least use your google-fu once before asking?  http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/1704  Just one of the many sites explaining
<somsip> maum: jolly good
<Samuel_Gabbay> i did
<Samuel_Gabbay> it does not work
<maum> somsip, it was from your help
<Tzunamii> Samuel_Gabbay: I installed it myself some time ago and it works perfectly
<Samuel_Gabbay> yes but how do u doit
<wayne87ae> ##hardware
<Tzunamii> Did you even check the link I gave you?
<Samuel_Gabbay> i cant see it
<Tzunamii> Samuel_Gabbay: http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/1704
<electrobas> hi, i have a pc
<Samuel_Gabbay> i dont need the server i need the cient
<the20yr> What would cause ubuntu to be laggy visually?
<Samuel_Gabbay> how do u download the teamspeak 3 client
<Samuel_Gabbay> for ubuntu
<Samuel_Gabbay> É
<Samuel_Gabbay> ?
<electrobas> i have a pc here (in a cold wet tent) i try to start it up. then i get : no init found. try passing init=bootarg . and some more info
<electrobas> nnyone know how i can start up ubuntu?
<electrobas> *annyone
<somsip> !patience | electrobas
<ubottu> electrobas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Folklore> using ubuntu with no GUI
<Folklore> says I have new mail
<Tzunamii> Samuel_Gabbay: Are you high or what?  http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads
<Folklore> how I check it
<Folklore> connected through ssh
<Samuel_Gabbay> yes but when i click run it does  not run
<somsip> Folklore: install a command line email client - mutt, pine, alpine...
<Samuel_Gabbay> it that crap normal?
<brightspark> Folklore, you can normally just type 'mail' but you may want to read the man page first.
<milamber> Samuel_Gabbay: you are being abrasive in a channel full of volunteers. you are not providing any details that will allow people to help you
<milamber> Samuel_Gabbay: do you know what an executable bit is?
<Folklore> thanks bright
<Tannerbaum> nobody knows...?
<Samuel_Gabbay> okay i click on run and it does not open at all
<Samuel_Gabbay> and i dont know if its 64 or 32 bit
<milamber> Samuel_Gabbay: right click on it >> check the permissions tab
<Samuel_Gabbay> ok
<Samuel_Gabbay> thxx
<milamber> Samuel_Gabbay: there should be a check box that says something along the lines of allow as executable
<brightspark> Samuel_Gabbay, try to execute it from a terminal- you may get useful messages printed to the terminal.
<maum> does anyone know how to install ringsensors?
<Samuel_Gabbay> i will lauch ubuntu now
<hatch> my volume only really has three settings, in Ubuntu 10.04. there is like 10, 30, 100% volume regardless of the slider position any ideas?
<the20yr> anyone know how to keep ubuntu from being laggy? It's running amazingly slow at the moment and freezing every so often
<Mitchell_> I couldnt find the file there
<brightspark> hatch, do you have alsamixer installed?
<hatch> brightspark: well I haven't installed anything extra audio related so does it come natively in 10.04?
<Juayz> http://i.imgur.com/YKAK7.jpg
<Juayz> New watch
<Juayz> opinion?
<Juayz> movement: http://i.imgur.com/KtMHQ.jpg
<brightspark> hatch, I don't remember.  Try opening a terminal, typing 'alsamixer', and then see if it executes.
<xio23> is there a filesytem/solution to accidentally deleting files or the system losing power during an update? i was thinking a filesystem which recorded file modifications and saved only the difference. that way you could revert back to any point in time.
<hatch> brightspark: yep looks like its here
<hatch> brightspark: looks like the gains are cranked
<brightspark> hatch, when you run it you should see several volume controls, you ought to be able to set the volume to your liking
<MahaVishnu> xio23, is it an option to boot from usb occasionally and do a DD of the selected partitions ?
<xio23> xio23: no.
<lauratika> Why license agreement will pop up every time  start skype?... anyone with same issue launching from unity in 11.10
<hatch> brightspark: ok looks like the issue is that the Master F goes down, but the audio doesnt change until the Front starts to go down (after Master hits 0 )
<Mitchell_> i couldnt find the file in that directory, and ive found out its called hda_codec.c, the underlining was on top if the underscore
<norton> Maha: Sorry had to leave the chat for a few minutes so I missed any response u had posted...
<brightspark> hatch, if you set all the controls in alsamixer to intermediate levels, does the volume control you said was sticking work better?
<hatch> brightspark: doesn't look like it, it smoothens it out but still only uses the bottom 20% or so of the slider for 0 to 100%
<hatch> brightspark: this isn't a real issue but the volume up and down on my keyboard jump the slider quite a bit so its either 100% or 0% :) unless I manually adjust the slider
<EmoSpice> Quick question: Is anyone on an 1101HA and dealing with buggy battery/thermal reports? I think I've found a solution to the issue on my netbook, but I'd like to get someone else to test for me before I say for sure.
<brightspark> hatch, try setting the alsamixer controls to just above the minimum and see if that helps.  The main adjustment only works correctly if the different channels in alsamixer are set properly.
<hatch> brightspark: oh ok so looks like I'll need to fiddle with these, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<brightspark> hatch, sure.  If you still have problems, feel free to come back and ask again.
<sajuukkhar> hey guys where is the xorg file in 11.10?
<norton> anyone good at basic nfs setup on two ubuntu machines, I have been trying to mount a file share on the client and getting some unexpected errors and mount points
<EmoSpice> sajuukkhar: same place it is in any other release? /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<davidsolal> Hi, just a quick question, is it normal than all the AdobFlash content is slower on my Ubuntu than in my windows ?
<xangua>  sajuukkhar there is no xorg.file since 9.10 i believe
<MahaVishnu> EmoSpice, xorg.conf ;-P
<Artemis3> xangua, its optional, you can make one.
<Guest28724> I have updated Ubuntu 10.10 to latest, After that MobileBroad band failed to get connetcted, i treid a lot, finally i backed out the change
<EmoSpice> (though placing one in the path I listed will have X read it on startup)
<xangua> at least not by default sajuukkhar it creates everytime you boot
<Guest28724> Anybody knows the reason?
<sajuukkhar> xangua,  its just my resolution on my laptop isnt what it is meant to be and it can't detect the 1080p TV screen im hooked upto so it defaults the resolution to that as 1024x768 :|
<sajuukkhar> and someone told me to reformat the laptop so it would work and... well, it still doing it
<norton> anone up for helping a newbie with basic nfs config on an ubuntun client server network? I have a few questions...
<MahaVishnu> norton, I thought I told you what to do before ;\
<norton> anyone up for helping a newbie with basic nfs config on an ubuntun client server network? I have a few questions...
<Guest28724> http://paynize.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=9872
<norton> Maha  I think I missed some of what you said cause I had to leave the chat sorry...
<Mitchell_> im trying to compile a modem driver with instructions here http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/HOWTO-Agere-11c11040-HDA.html but i dont have a file. I have kernel version 2.6.32-33-generic, if i download a compiled driver for 2.6.30 will it still work?
<brightspark> Guest28724, please don't post spam links.  Thank you.
<MahaVishnu> norton, did you try adding the line I told you to your /etc/fstab
<norton> I missed that part of your response...
<sidney> I need to know how to recover my password or find the computer name
<Guest28724> Dude thats not spam
<brightspark> sidney, you can type 'hostname' in a terminal to get the computer name.
<sajuukkhar> how do i change my graphics drivers?
<sidney> i cant get to a desktop
<zykotick9> !passwords | sidney
<ubottu> sidney: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<MahaVishnu> norton, something like this in /etc/fstab 192.168.100.85:/home/myself   /mnt/test  nfs  users,noauto,rw   0   0    also make sure you have portmap and nfs-common
<Guest28724> http://paynize.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=9872
<zykotick9> !ops | Guest28724
<ubottu> Guest28724: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<superlou> Has anyone else had stability problems with flash over the last week?  It's worked solid for a few years for me, and a few months on 11.10, but it's been crashing on flash videos and sites very often recently.
<KFP> superlou: Not me.   For me it's actually been working better recently than before.
<MahaVishnu> superlou, pastebin this for me? lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<superlou> MahaVishnu, doing so...
<krispaul> Hello
<asiri> hello
<Guest28724> Guys you can ask, if any RHEL/fedora issues
<superlou> MahaVishnu, http://pastebin.com/BSwzphHU
<norton> Maha:  that fstab is run on the server side correct?
<asiri> how ca i use gtalk
<MahaVishnu> norton, no client
<superlou> KFP, i probably got lucky and hit an edge case
<haylo> thanks linux admins for helping the world not suck :) you guys rule !!
<krispaul> Is there a reason why when i power of bluetooth is enable again after powercycle?
<MahaVishnu> superlou, sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-downloader:i386
<krispaul> I mean i dont dislike bluetooth but i dont get the idea of getting it on by default
<sajuukkhar> guys what driver do I use for the Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller?
<krispaul> !help blutooth
<krispaul> !help bluetooth
<sajuukkhar> I really have no idea
<superlou> MahaVishnu, even though i'm on x64?
<sajuukkhar> I had it working on 10.10 but 11.10 broke it
<MahaVishnu> superlou, thats the old i386 version. you have the x86_64 stuff installed, we aren't touching those.
<superlou> MahaVishnu, ok.  Command done.  Ah, P = purge?
<MahaVishnu> superlou, yea.
<superlou> should i try restarting browser?
<MahaVishnu> superlou, yea can't hurt. now your on same flash as me.
<aruncn1> My memory car is not detected by ubuntu. I have locked the card using my nokia phone and lost the password. How can i format and use the card?
<MahaVishnu> superlou, what are you using firefox ?
<sPrinGfield> aruncn1 use fdisk /dev/sdXYZ
<brightspark> aruncn1, how have you tried to get ubuntu to recognize the card?
<sajuukkhar> anyone know how to change video graphics drivers?
<superlou> MahaVishnu, well, so far no crashes yet, but it can be kinda sporadic.  I typically use Chrome, but I had used a firefox plugin to try the i386 version in compatability mode previously
<MahaVishnu> superlou, I use firefox and this version is working good for me, I have heard chromium (chrome on linux I think) is really good though. So you should be good I'd think.
<superlou> MahaVishnu, drat.  Still crashing
<sPrinGfield> sajuukkhar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MahaVishnu> superlou, hrm. and this just started happening when exactly ?
<superlou> MahaVishnu, it's a little bizarre.  I think it was about 1.5 weeks-ish
<MahaVishnu> superlou, did you update flash, or chromium in that time span ?
<brightspark> aruncn1, please use the channel to communicate rather than private messages- thanks!
<sajuukkhar> sPrinGfield, thanks I will read it :)
<superlou> MahaVishnu, it's weird because i never had any issues before.  I didn't do anything except normal updates as far as I know.  AFter it started crashing, I tried a couple things that may have left my system looking funny, but when the symptoms first showed up, it was ordinary 11.10 instsall
<Mitchell_> anyone know how big the kernel source is and where i get it?
<superlou> Mitchell_, depending on what you're looking to do with it, might find the answer here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<MahaVishnu> superlou, yea. Im at a loss, what makes it crash exactly, or is it just general instability?
<aruncn1> brightspark: i've connected the card to pc, but it is not detected 08:20:50 AM
<aruncn1> Dec 8 08:20:40 ubuntuserver01 kernel: [ 1260.208041] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<aruncn1> Dec 8 08:20:40 ubuntuserver01 kernel: [ 1260.276073] hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<aruncn1> Dec 8 08:20:40 ubuntuserver01 kernel: [ 1260.516052] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<ubuntuguest> okay, has anyone gotten ubuntu 11.10 to install from usb on a macbook pro with no cd drive ?
<aruncn1> Dec 8 08:20:41 ubuntuserver01 kernel: [ 1261.038348] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas
<FloodBot1> aruncn1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aruncn1> Dec 8 08:20:41 ubuntuserver01 kernel: [ 1261.089102] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<MahaVishnu> superlou, i'd install firefox to isolate it being a browser problem somehow just as one thing to try.
<superlou> Seems general instability.  It'll play about 30 seconds of a video than crash.  Sometimes it won't.  On large flash based sites, it might work for a while and then give up
<superlou> MahaVishnu, i've tried using firefox too, same issue :)
<Mitchell_> superlou, i dont need to compile it, i just need it to compile a driver
<superlou> Mitchell_, i believe that page links to the git repo with the source
<MahaVishnu> superlou, yea idk sounds like a bug in the flash plugin code somewhere which I hear is pretty common..... especially on linux I hear flash is on it's way out but thats beside the matter at hand.
<superlou> MahaVishnu, I'd be a fan if it got itself the heck out, but for now we're kinda stuck with it.  Especially sites like sharedtalk.com which are a full page in nothing but flash.
<aruncn1> brightspark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/763389/
<superlou> MahaVishnu, I'm gonna sleep on it and fight it some more later.  Thanks for the help!
<MahaVishnu> superlou, alright sry I couldn't help more.
<brainiac_> I have a presario cq57 laptop. i have researched as much as i can. i have no more hair. does anyone know which distro has wireless that works for my box?
<brightspark> aruncn1, do you see the card when you run lsusb?
<Resistance> brainiac_:  try ##linux ?
<Folklore> I ./program
<Folklore> how do I exit it using cmds
<MahaVishnu> Folklore, ctrl +c ?
<brainiac_> resistance: thank you
<Folklore> you rock Maha
<Folklore> +rep points to you
<sidney> how do i get the system to restart from command prompt
<MahaVishnu> lmao
<aruncn1> brightspark, yes. the output has Bus 001 Device 004: ID 14cd:125c Super Top
<MahaVishnu> sidney, sudo shutdown -r now
<norton> Hi Maha -  thanks for all your help on this, I can't get the file to mount so after alot of hours I think I am going to move on.
<brainiac_> resistance: i get "##linux :Cannot send to channel"
<zykotick9> !register | brainiac_
<ubottu> brainiac_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MahaVishnu> norton, what have you tried. dont give up haha!
<brightspark> aruncn1, I don't know why it's not being recognized if it shows up on lsusb, sorry.  Maybe someone else here will know more.
<Resistance> brainiac_: Please read http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup for details on registering your nick on the network.
<Resistance> brainiac_:  ##linux requires nick registration
<gelf> sidney sudo shutdown -h now
<ejv> hello, I restored my home dir from a backup, and now I get a "Could not chdir to home directory Permission denied" error when trying to login as my user. /etc/passwd /etc/group and the directory/subdirs all appear to have the right permissions. when trying to create a brand new user (using useradd), the same thing happens. ideas?
<gelf> sidney sudo shutdown -r now
<zykotick9> ejv, you UID # must match the old user name.  "ls -ld /home/olddir" do you see numbers instead of username? or the wrong username?
<aruncn1> brightspark, thx for the response
<ejv> zykotick9: ls -ln reports the same UID's as /etc/passwd
<ejv> 1000 1000
<norton> Maha:  I thought it was a pretty simple process according to all the posts on the boards but I just cant seem to get it work. all i want to do is transer photos and spool print jobs from my client laptop to the server.   Any ideas on how to trouble shoot?
<ejv> 1000 1000 is consistent with /etc/passwd
<zykotick9> ejv, you didn't answer my question - so someone else can help you.  Good luck.
<MahaVishnu> norton, if you want to spool print jobs you need to use samba. anyway not nfs.
<ejv> ihmm
<brainiac_> resistance: i thank you. done.
<ejv> ah ld, ld shows user user
<ejv> not UIDs
<brightspark> I'm on Maverick Meerkat- icons in the notification area use the wrong theme.  Is there a way to force the battery, network icons to use my current theme?
<ejv> when trying to create a new user, via useradd, the same thing happens
<ejv> i would assume that the default permissions would be in place
<ejv> and that chowning wouldn't be necessary using the useradd tool; i've certainly never seen this before
<ejv> zykotick9: *poke*
<zykotick9> ejv, someone else can help you.  good luck.
<ejv> so you don't know either... wonderful lol
<xangua> brightspark: tried to reset unity¿
<xangua> unity --reset
<ejv> ok let me repeat my question with all available information; im unable to login to my home dir as a normal user, I recieve "Could not chdir to home directory Permission denied". /etc/passwd reports my UID's as 1000. /etc/group reports my UID as 1000. ls -ln reports the home dir UID as 1000:1000. ls -ld reports the home dir as user:user. Using `useradd` on a brand new username, also fails with the same error. Suggestions welcome!
<norton> maha: I tried samba and it always asked me for a password and workgroup when I was on the client so it never worked.
<brightspark> xangua, I am on Maverick, not Natty or Oneiric.  This problem persists across reboots, so I'm skeptical that resetting anything would be the answer.
<brightspark> (Maverick uses the gnome-panels rather than the Unity launcher.
<xangua> !panels
<xangua> try to reset the panel then brightspark
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<canurabus> is anyone here familiar with libudev? I'm trying to figure out how to get a list of all external storage devices (usb keys, usb hds, sd cards, etc), but having a lot of trouble. How do I know which devices listed by something like udevadm correspond to the device types I want to look out for?
<brightspark> xangua, thanks.  That did not fix the icons; it just moved the things on the panel back to their default locations.
<sajuukkhar> hey guys I have the i915 driver running on my graphics card, how do i switch to the intel one?
<xangua> sajuukkhar: intel uses open drivers ;)
<zykotick9> sajuukkhar, i915 sounds like intel driver actually...
<sajuukkhar> xangua, its not a very good one then
<zykotick9> sajuukkhar, yup i915 is what my intel netbook is using as a driver - so that is the open source intel driver
<sgo11> in gnome3, how to disable the icon display for the activated program in the top bar? that icon is kinda ugly, only partial icon is always shown. thanks.
<zykotick9> sajuukkhar, that hans_reiser automatic PM is super annoying.  Good luck.
<brightspark> I'm on Maverick Meerkat- icons in the notification area use the wrong theme.  Is there a way to force the battery, network icons to use my current theme?
<sajuukkhar> zykotick9, xangua, so what is a better driver for the Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<sgo11> hans_reiser, hello
<sajuukkhar> im missing resolutions for this screen and the 40" 1080p screen
<zykotick9> sajuukkharrrr (avoiding your nic hopefully), nope, that's what you get.
<zykotick9> :( didn't work
<ejv> Hello, I'm unable to login to my home dir as a normal user, I recieve "Could not chdir to home directory Permission denied". /etc/passwd reports my UID's as 1000. /etc/group reports my UID as 1000. ls -ln reports the home dir UID as 1000:1000. ls -ld reports the home dir as user:user. Using `useradd` on a brand new username, also fails with the same error. Suggestions welcome! Thx.
<sajuukkhar> zykotick9, so i just go back to 10.10 then?
<jrib> ejv: why would ls -ld report the home dir as 1000:1000 if a username exists with uid 1000?
<sgo11> why does hans_reiser send me private message automatically with my message copy?
<zykotick9> sgo11, are you messaging sajuukkhar?
<jrib> hans_reiser: disable your automatic messaging please
<norton> Maha: if u r out there, i will give samba another shot, thanks for your time!
<KFP> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<jrib> KFP: what?
<sgo11> zykotick9, no...
<MahaVishnu> norton, I can show you an smb conf that doesn't require a password.
<brightspark> zykotick9, everyone who speaks in this channel gets that message.
<KFP> jrib: hans_reiser PM spamming again, like yesterday.
<jrib> KFP: thanks
<zykotick9> brightspark, ah, thanks.
<KFP> jrib: Thanks. :)
<ejv> jrib: ls -ld reports user user
<jrib> ejv: can you just pastebin the commands and full output that you paraphrased in your question, please?
<ejv> sure
<sajuukkhar> alright then, how do i go about forcing a resolution without xorg then?
<zykotick9> sajuukkhar, sorry i thought you where responsible for the hans_reiser stuff.  So what's your issue with the intel driver exactly?  It doesn't support HD output?  I'm suprised it ever did?
<sajuukkhar> zykotick9, i got it to work somehow
<sajuukkhar> zykotick9, in 10.10 but I updated to 11.10 and now nothing works so far :(
 * jrib sends funkyHat to ##fix_your_connection -_-
<zykotick9> sajuukkhar, well, you can't really downgrade (except reinstall).   Regression issues are common in Ubuntu, and upgrading almost always leads to "issues".  Good luck, hope you find a real solution.
<alFReD-NSH> anyone know a good replacement for banshee? it is buggy and doesn't scrobb to last.fm!
<MahaVishnu> where does network-manager keep its config on the interfaces ?
<brightspark> sajuukkhar, I feel silly for asking this, but did you explore your options in System>Preferences>Monitors (or whatever the equivalent is in your release)?
<xangua> alFReD-NSH: rhythmbox
<xangua> it also will be default on pangolin....again :P
<zykotick9> MahaVishnu, in some internal database somewhere - not in a text file i've ever heard of, that's for sure.
<sajuukkhar> brightspark, as in system settings monitors which has resolutions?
<MahaVishnu> zykotick9, I switched to fluxbox, and I just realized I see nothing for network manager anymore. how do I view the gui of it, what command ?
<zykotick9> MahaVishnu, nm-applet
<alFReD-NSH> pangolin is the next version? when it will b e released?
<brightspark> sajuukkhar, probably?  I decided against moving to Natty due to Unity's interface, so I'm not quite sure, but it sounds reasonable.
<MahaVishnu> zykotick9, ok thanks, also.. what is the benefit of this network-manager. should I just use /etc/network/interfaces to atleast be able to use ifup and ifdown and have it all in plain text ?
<brightspark> sajuukkhar, are you able to set it to the desired HD resolution using that dialog?
<sajuukkhar> brightspark,  nope
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, whats ur problem ???
<zykotick9> MahaVishnu, if you use wireless, i'd go N-M.  If you use static or DHCP then interfaces is probably better.
<sajuukkhar> brightspark, it seems to the think the laptop screen is a 16:10 screen and it can't identify the TV at all as a 1080p and i had it working in 1080p a few days ago
<brightspark> sajuukkhar, sorry.  Just didn't want to overlook something obvious.
<MahaVishnu> zykotick9, yea I use static. I think ill set up a interfaces file, is the package name for network-manager nm-applet ?
<jtreminio> Hi all. I just pressed something and these big circles with arrows in them showed up in the corners and sides of my active window - I'm assuming to resize it. How do I do this again :\
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, my Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller doesn't work in 11.10.  I had it working a dual monitor setup of 1280x1024 and 1920x1080, it can only do 1280x800(laptop) and 1024x768 on the second screen
<zykotick9> MahaVishnu, no - probably network-manager-* stuff.  try "dpkg -l | grep network-manager" to see what's currently installed.
<j4d50n> clear
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, even worse is that I can't remember how i got it to workin 10.10
<michaeljwjr> has anyone here downloaded Vuze? Mine keeps crashing.
<SolarisBoy> michaeljwjr: it stopped working for me a few versions back i abandoned it
<brightspark> I'm on Maverick Meerkat- icons in the notification area use the wrong theme.  Is there a way to force the battery and network icons to use my current theme?
<michaeljwjr> What's a good a torrent to use then?
<michaeljwjr> easy to use one.
<SolarisBoy> transmission
<michaeljwjr> Like one I can do a search in and then just download from within it.
<barby> hi to all
<SolarisBoy> i dunno about that =)
<SolarisBoy> rtorrent and transmission are nice light clients if you already have the link,, i haven't found a comparison for vuze built in search feature yet,, thats why i did like it when it worked
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<barby> I need to add another path into the variable $PATH permanently
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, I have no xorg.conf
<OerHeks> michaeljwjr, try opera, google &  buildin torrentclient
<SolarisBoy> barby: you can append it in one of your .files
<barby> mmmm
<SolarisBoy> like .bashrc or .bash_profile if you want it globally you can put it /etc/profile
<barby> ok
<michaeljwjr> oerheks, Buildin Torrentclients?
<zykotick9> barby, see ~/.profile for just your user (~/.bashrc would also work)
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, pastebin xrandr -q
<OerHeks> michaeljwjr, no, just 1 client
<mazda01> how to get gnome-screensaver to permanently stop locking screen upon display blanking?
<michaeljwjr> ok so what's the name of the client I have to download that works with google?
<michaeljwjr> Or just use google to look for what I want?
<barby> i need it for root
<mazda01> i got into gnome-screensaver -prefs and uncheck the option yet the screen still locks
<SolarisBoy> you can put in the respecitve users home.. roots would be /.profile than i guess =)
<barby> my .bashrc
<barby> call "cat /etc/debian_chroot"
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, http://pastebin.com/Fe35Drf3
<ejv> woot solved it
<barby> but this file is empty
<zykotick9> mazda01, gnome2 - open screensaver settings and remove check from lock screen.  Unity/Gnome3 open "screen" options and flick the lock switch.
<SolarisBoy> barby: ?
<zykotick9> barby, see ~/.profile for just your user
<ejv> jrib: i won't be pastebin, solved the error
<mazda01> zykotick9, i already unchecked option in gnome2
<ejv> thx anyways
<barby> .profile calls ~/.bashrc
<zykotick9> mazda01, is this a livecd or something?
<Anon7> Any suggestions for installing LILO on an old PC from the liveCD CLI?
<brightspark> mazda01, check in configuration editor.  /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock might need to be unchecked
<barby> .bashrc calls /etc/debian_chroot, and it's empty
<mazda01> brightspark, that was it. THANKS
<barby> I can not understand where is set :(
<brightspark> mazda01, not a problem.
<d1360> hi
<mazda01> brightspark, zykotick9 cause I had gnome-screensaver set to only blank the screen and within the gnome-power lock, it had blank_screen check marked
<SolarisBoy> barby: your looking to append so simply PATH=$PATH:/new/path is sufficient... i dont think it matters where its initially defined no?
<mazda01> basically making a blank screen auto lock despite telling gnome-screensaver NOT to lock it
<mazda01> it was driving me nuts cause when I try to x11vnc --usepw into my machine for some reason shift key isn't handled correctly so password to unlock screen never worked.
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, can I make a new resolution using xrandr?
<mazda01> guess, that should be my next question, should x11vnc --usepw tunneled thru a ssh tunnel be accepting shift key presses as "shift"?
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1920x1080       LVDS1= laptop screen VGA1= Monitor
<chamunks> is there any tutorials on how to setup my own Ubottu?
<barby> SolarisBoy, yes with the export works, but if I go out and return the change is lost
<milamber> barby: the PATH is usually set by the process, this may help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<Anon7> chamunks, learn to program
<mazda01> is there a good tutorial foir getting suspend or stand by to work in 10.04 Ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> barby: as stated put it in the file.
<mazda01> need to start cutting electricity costs. LOL
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, here is an xorg.conf adjust your resolutions appropriatly. http://pastebin.com/jSHQJxcs
<milamber> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu,  "cannot find mode 1920x1080"
<chamunks> Anon7, hmm never thought of that.
<SolarisBoy> barby: whichever file you choose export it as that and that will make it persist, as stated ~/.profile, ~/.bashrc for you,, /etc/profile for all
<Anon7> mazda01, install pmutils
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, ooh this looks familiar :)
<Anon7> mazda01, sudo apt-get install pm-utils
<Anon7> then sudo pm-suspend
<chamunks> I'm looking to try and find a decent bot to run for my minecraft server on ubuntu this is the only reason why i ask.  Seems like ubottu runs just like i need.
<Sid0035> hi guys :)
<chamunks> I basically need an admin for when all the moderators are asleep.
<Anon7> chamunks, either make one yourself or find one on github
<chamunks> Anon7, I know of Eggdrop and wiki points to a few others I just figured due to the open nature of ubuntu there might be a source for ubottu somewhere.
<milamber> !ubottu | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<milamber> chamunks: code available https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, do this in a terminal. cvt 1920 1080
<chamunks> milamber, why thank you :)
<chamunks> milamber, I appreciate you being Ubuntu like and not just irc like :)
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, what am i looking for?
<milamber> chamunks: np
<Sid0035> hum i did not realize that minecraft worked on ubuntu maybe it won't lag as bad as it dose on my old windows os that i use to have XD
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, then show me the line that says Modeline
<chamunks> milamber, have you any experience with this bot at all or just know how to use its brain ;)
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, Modeline "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<milamber> chamunks: she is a she and just as a user, not an admin
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, done
<Sid0035> @chamunks you run a minecraft server? the actual game or the free version?
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1920x1080
<chamunks> milamber, :) I'm sure that I can make it work
<MahaVishnu> pr VGA1 for monitor
<MahaVishnu> or*.
<chamunks> Sid0035, actual server for licenced copy owners of minecraft
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, my LVDS1 can only do 1280x1024 (i think its a 15.4")
<Everene> Looking for some help on how to set up ubuntu/grub on RAID0
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, well you want 1080p for the vga1 you said?
<milamber> chamunks: if you need help come back - give us details on the problem and most likely someone here can help you through it
<chamunks> Sid0035, But my server is currently only in pre public release but if you would like to come visit its at. mynickname.com as the ip.
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, yep so i changed it to xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080
<Sid0035> hum i may have to join ur server Chamunks if i can get it to work on ubuntu ;)
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, however 'cannot find mode 1920x1080'
<chamunks> milamber, I appreciate that I come here when im reallly reallly stuck which doesnt happen very often.
<fonsi> Hi I might have screwed my sources list, can anyone help me?
<Everene> Can anyone help me with ubuntu on RAID
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, and VGA1 is what a 1080p tv ? does xrandr -q show the new mode we added ?
<chamunks> Sid0035, well by all means please stop by :) as long as you can get java working minecraft has a working linux version which should suffice. there is plenty of documentation on how to make it go.
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, it is a 1080p tv :)  i will check
<fonsi> hello
<Everene> hi
<Everene> lol
<Anon7> Hi fonsi
<fonsi> hey
<fonsi> can you guys help me I screwed up my sources list and can´t edit it
<Anon7> Why can't you edit it?
<Anon7> Can you be more specific?
<fonsi> Idk, it won let me save it
<Anon7> well tha's because you're doing it wrong
<Anon7> which text editor are you using?
<Anon7> vim? vi? gedit? nano? emacs?
<fonsi> I tried doing this gksu gedit +60 /etc/apt/sources.list
<Anon7> leafpad?
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, http://pastebin.com/QGphLFkX the xrandr -q
<Anon7> weong
<Anon7> wrong
<fonsi> but it doesn´t work
<Everene> Nano.... is what you should use
<FloodBot1> Anon7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anon7> fonsi, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SolarisBoy> why should you use nano?
<Anon7> ^do it like that
<Anon7> then it should work
<Anon7> SolarisBoy, you shouldn't. However, some people prefer it.
<fonsi> it says command not found
<Anon7> okay
<Anon7> cd /etc/
<fonsi> cd into the apt file?
<theoneguy> did you type it correctly?
<Anon7> no
<brightspark> Anon7, it is generally preferred to use gksudo rather than sudo with graphical applications like gedit.
<Anon7> brightspark, there's no reason to use gksu
<fonsi> I copied and pasted it...
<theoneguy> it works just fine either way...
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Anon7> the fact of the matter is, you shouldn't use sudo at all.
<zykotick9> !gksu | Anon7
<ubottu> Anon7: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Anon7> the fact of the matter is, you shouldn't use sudo at all.
<fonsi> yeah...
<theoneguy> interesting...
<Anon7> you should su into root
<fonsi> I was trying to put in a new source that it wouldn let me
<nhocht> thu dam
<Everene> mk
<fonsi> So, how shall I proceed next?
<Sid0035> kool i should revisit the site then and get the stuff i need for linux @chamunks
<Everene> well i need help with installing ubuntu
<Anon7> fonsi, drop down into root
<theoneguy> why not just use the source editor ubuntu comes with?
<Anon7> by doing the su command
<fonsi> ok
<Anon7> then open the file
<theoneguy> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nhocht> ##window
<Everene> i have a pretty odd problem
<Anon7> cd /etc/apt/
<nhocht> ##windows
<Everene> newest one
<Anon7> then gedit sources.list
<SolarisBoy> it really doesn't matter which editor you use...
<fonsi> it says gedit is not installed
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, xrandr --addmode VGA1 1920x1080
<Anon7> well maybe it isn;t
<fonsi> but I can isntalled it with a broken sources list, right?
<Anon7> no
<fonsi> *can
<Anon7> do this
<Anon7> do vi sources.list
<Anon7> if vi isn't installed, then I cry for you.
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, I made an Xorg.conf in /etc/X11 also that still can't find mode '1920x1080'
<theoneguy> *silent lols*
<zykotick9> fonsi, LOL - you being misled...
<SolarisBoy> a posix compliant system should have vim
<SolarisBoy> i mean vi..
<fonsi> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<Anon7> No? Why not?
<Everene> I'm trying to install ubuntu... but i have a RAID0 Setup and i think that is preventing grub from being able to install correctly as my boot
<Anon7> fonsi, what exactly are you typing in?
<theoneguy> dont type the "dp"
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, and that --newmode command I had you do, it worked fine ? cause the mode isn't showing up for some reason...
<theoneguy> "do"
<theoneguy> *
<Anon7> LOLOLOL
<Anon7> oh my god
<RyuGuns> Where are the repositories stored in ubuntu?
<fonsi> lol\
<Anon7> yeah
<Anon7> just type 'vi sources.list'
<Anon7> then use vi to edit it
<Anon7> or vim
<Anon7> there's gotta be some text editor installd
<SolarisBoy> RyuGuns: if you are referring the repo configuration it is in /etc/apt/sources.list and sources.list.d
<fonsi> there we go
<fonsi> it opened
<Anon7> okay
<fonsi> I know the error is in line 60\
<Anon7> now use the keys
<SolarisBoy> dude vi is installed by default....
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, oh it failed
<Anon7> to find the rror
<brightspark> Anon7, that's a lot easier said than done if you haven't used vim before.
<fonsi> should i just deleted line 60?
<Anon7> then fix it
<FloodBot1> Anon7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> Anon7, why on earth would you suggest to someone who uses gedit to use VI?  You're being very unhelpful to the poster.  fonsi
<SolarisBoy> indeed...
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<sajuukkhar>   Major opcode of failed request:  150 (RANDR)
<sajuukkhar>   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)
<Anon7> because vi is a simple text editor
<milamber> fonsi: before you do anything else can you describe your problem in detail?
<SolarisBoy> why not just have him open it in gedit?
<SolarisBoy> whats wrong with that?
<fonsi> yes
<zykotick9> Anon7, NO - nano is a simple text editor.  vi is a powerful text editor.
<Anon7> SolarisBoy, gedit isn't installed he said
<milamber> fonsi: did you try and edit that file to install new sources?
<SolarisBoy> they told him to use gksudo to open a graphical editor
<fonsi> when I tryto update I get error message, when i try to sudo apt-get install same thing
<SolarisBoy> oh
<SolarisBoy> well install it
<fonsi> yes I did
<Anon7> he can't with a broken mirror file
<milamber> fonsi: ok, we need to see the error messages you are getting
<fonsi> ok one sec
<milamber> !pastebin | fonsi
<ubottu> fonsi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anon7> wow you guys are really all about hand holding, aren't you?
<SolarisBoy> its about helping regardless the level of user
<zykotick9> Anon7, you must be new to ubuntu aren't you?  hehe
<MahaVishnu>  xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576 1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync && xrandr --addmode DVI-1 "1920x1080_60.00"
<Everene> Urm.... i need sum help.... meow?
<Anon7> zykotick9, I left ubuntu to go to arch because I couldn't stand the bloat anymore.
<Anon7> zykotick9, I used Ubuntu for a long time before I got sick of canonical
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, change that to VGA-1
<Anon7> Everene, what do you need help with
<zykotick9> Anon7, well ubuntu != arch that's for sure
<fonsi> E:Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<Anon7> zykotick9, I found that the best way for me to learn in Ubuntu was to figure things out for myself.
<fonsi> that´s it
<SolarisBoy> fonsi: so comment that line
<kimp> Installed Ubuntu 11.10 alongside Win 7 and have not been able to load either OS since.  Have tried to reinstall GRUB.  Windows recovery can find no problems.  REALLY stuck now...
<milamber> Anon7: 1.) we don't tell people to use root. 2.) vi is not new-user friendly, shift : q! is not intuitive 3.) you hadn't even determined the exact error before you had him editing a pretty important file
<SolarisBoy> put a # in front of it
<zykotick9> Anon7, me to - but that's hardly the ubuntu-way ;)
<SolarisBoy> fonsi: and run apt-get update
<Anon7> milamber, he told me what the problem was.
<Everene> I Tried to install Ubuntu, the newest update and grub wont work for me, i think it is because of my RAID setup....
<SolarisBoy> fonsi: which editor will you use?
<fonsi> I used the only one that worked
<fonsi> the one that anon told me
<SolarisBoy> fonsi: cool ok so vi
<Butters> Anon7: That's funny. I found the best way to learn in Ubuntu was to stick my penis in your mother.
<Anon7> milamber, it's better to use root than it is to use sudo. vi is a great text editor, it's one of the first ones I used. as a toddler. He told me he had messed up adding a source and needed to edit the file. I had ALL the informatuion.
<zykotick9> !noroot | Anon7
<ubottu> Anon7: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, so xrandr --addmode VGA-1 1920x1080?  Doesn't work getting can't find output "VGA-1"
<SolarisBoy> fonsi: so to get to line 60 in vi easily you can type 'vi filename +60' where filename is the name of the file you need to open
<kimp> Anyone?
<Anon7> That's sad. Using sudo is basically forcing a system vulnerability.
<Butters> I know how to use sudo
<SolarisBoy> why is it better to use su than sudo?
<Butters> sudo penis in Anon7's mother
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, sry VGA1
<SolarisBoy> what breaks when you use sudo vi <filename> ?
<zykotick9> Anon7, i don't personally disagree with you.  But in #ubuntu don't mention root.
<Anon7> SolarisBoy, because if you use sudo, and someone gains access to your machine and knows your password, they automatically have root access
<pangolin> Anon7: same applies for root
<SolarisBoy> thats not true it depends on what you allow for them
<pangolin> Please just respect our rules.
<SolarisBoy> if you dont allow the su command thats not true
<Anon7> pangolin, not if you have a different root password
<Anon7> But I won't help epople anymore
<pangolin> fine
<SolarisBoy> well dont give incorrect info either...
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, now it cna't find mode 1920x1080
<kimp> Anyone? Anyone?
<Anon7> SolarisBoy, what was wrong abotu what I said?
<Anon7> kimp, please repeat your question
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, im at a loss. that --newmode command is supposed to add it.
<Anon7> this is a fast-moving channel and it's hard to keep up
<SolarisBoy> well ONE of them is that if you have sudo you IMPLIED that means you have access to the su command when if you look at the sudo file or different setups of the sudo file you can see how easily prevented that is
<kimp> Anon7, I installed ubuntu alongside win 7 and can not boot into either now.  Tried reinstalling GRUB.  Just get to GRUB rescue...
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, what does xrandr | grep maximum show you
<Everene> So I tried to install Ubuntu everything went swell until grub tried to install, I think it is my RAID setup preventing
<SolarisBoy> sudo == priviledge escalation so any other of your statements is expected other than that
<Everene> kimp, do you have a RAID setup?
<SolarisBoy> but thats just one thing.
<kimp> Everene, no raid
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu,  I like this :) 8192x8192
<nhocht> how to format USB on ubuntu11.10?
<Everene> Well i've got the same problem as kimp
<xangua> nhocht: right clic, format
<nhocht> no
<SolarisBoy> nhocht: or run mkfs on the dev file
<kimp> Everene, when I tried to reinstall GRUB, it got stuck saying something about 'Reinstalling GRUB...'  How about you?
<Everene> Mine just cant find my harddrives
<zykotick9> kimp, Everene when you installed Ubuntu did you start the install from inside windows, or did you boot from the livecd?
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, I am not sure why it is not working......
<Everene> kimp, I booted from the livecd
<kimp> zykotick9, live CD for me
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, lets start over then ?  I have a max res of 8.1kx8.1k
<zykotick9> kimp, Everene both of you then :)  Good luck guys
<kimp> It tried to install GRUB 1.99, which seemed odd to me
<nhocht> how?
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, yea thats ur framebuffer. just making sure it was big enough.
<zykotick9> kimp, that's grub 2 BTW
<kimp> thank zykotick9
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, my LVDS1 is 15.4" which i think is 1280x1040 or 1280x980 i have no idea
<Everene> kimp, i can tell you how to get your windows back
<kimp> Anon7, any ideas?
<kimp> Everene, how?
<Everene> do you have the original win 7 cd
<Anon7> kimp, yeah one second I'm helpoing someone else
<Guest61105> how to 1920x1080 in tty?
<Anon7> kimp, if you PM me, I can walk you through and save both paritions
<Everene> kimp, do you have a win7cd?
<brightspark> goodnight everybody.
<kimp> Anon7, not sure how to PM!
<kimp> I am using webchat
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, if that --newmode command will not work using the info from cvt then I am not sure how to continue...
<Anon7> kimp do /query Anon7
<Anon7> then type "hi" or something
<Anon7> and i'll be with you momentarily
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, well i did the xorg file, should i reboot and see what happens?
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<YX> nhocht, fom disc utility
<sajuukkhar> alright
<MahaVishnu> Guest61105, edit /etc/default/grub and add the line  GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1920x1080
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, it doesn't work, apparently it doesn't exist
<MahaVishnu> then do a sudo update-grub2
<MahaVishnu> Guest61105, actually I guess they changed it. #GRUB_GFXMODE=1360x768 change to ur resolution and uncomment it.
<KFP> Is it possible to remove the file/directory "emblems" that I set in 10.10 and older versions?   The emblems interface has been removed in 11.10, but the old emblems still remain.
<KFP> ...I'd remove them but I can't since the feature has been dropped (but not dropped properly).
<alFReD-NSH> how can I remove banshee from sound menu?
<alFReD-NSH> I read this part of the article, but pretty confusing! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#Music_player_integration
<Guest61105> MahaVishnu: where to see all posssible options?
<Ethek> Ubuntu 11.10 my background daemon for software updates seems to have failed. My Software center and my update checks are failing to launch. Any Pointers?
<MahaVishnu> Guest61105, xrandr -q i'd guess.
<Everene> This is definitively a fast moving chat
<milamber> Ethek: go to the terminal and type: sudo apt-get update
<Guest61105> MahaVishnu: no ... that belongs to X
<Guest61105> tty doesn't belong to X
<milamber> Ethek: report any errors
<Ethek> Some ppa's failed to load but the only error was E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<m0ar_> so who else is looking forward to 12.4?
<MahaVishnu> Guest61105, what about this info ? http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/04/change-tty-resolution-after-install.html
<milamber> Ethek: did you get any 404 warnings?
<bluegoon> Where can I get an explanation on what drwxr-xr-x means?
<Anon7> it's the perimssions
<Anon7> you could just google it
<bluegoon> Anon7, ok, will do, thanks.
<Anon7> !ubottu permissions
<pangolin> !permissions | bluegoon
<ubottu> bluegoon: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pangolin> !google | Anon7
<ubottu> Anon7: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bluegoon> Anon7, thank you.
<OerHeks> read write execute by root user guest
<bluegoon> Will a standard installation of Ubuntu 11.10 not use any WAN bandwidth when idle?
<bluegoon> Apart from specific apps which the user launches?
<bluegoon> Like Xchat?
<eigba> I'm currently running ubuntu 11.10 on a asus laptop (asus k50ij) with intel sound card. Sound card plays sound, but when headphones are plugged int sound still comes trough the internal speakers, and headphones. I recently came from Fedora which had the same problem. I followed all howto's on forums with no luck. Anyone point me in right direction for ubuntu?
<MahaVishnu> bluegoon, doesn't ubuntu use an internet time server to keep time ?
<eigba> I have done some forums seraching and others have had same problem with asus
<Everene> Does anyone here have experience installing Ubuntu on RAID???
<SolarisBoy> ugo == user,group,other
<bluegoon> MahaVishnu, OK granted, just wanted to know if it would gobble up my 600MB cap on my 3G if I left it to run all day.
<SolarisBoy> that reminds me of yugioh
<MahaVishnu> bluegoon, just turn your net off then ?
<Ethek> milamber : yes Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main amd64 Packages
<Ethek>   404  Not Found
<bluegoon> MahaVishnu, apart from its tme service, what other services would use WAN traffic if Ubuntu is idling?
<milamber> Ethek: did you manually add that source?
<zHammeRz> auto updates
<Everene> Does anyone here have experience installing Ubuntu on RAID???
<Ethek> yes
<bluegoon> zHammeRz, are Auto Updates off by default?
<Ethek> its the only one erroring
<MahaVishnu> bluegoon, dunno
<eigba> Everene, What seems to be the problem with your raid install?
<milamber> Ethek: ok, something is not working with that. do you know how to comment it out?
<Ethek> yes
<bluegoon> Are Auto Updates off by default in Ubuntu 11.10?
<Everene> grub doesnt seem to find out that i have a harddrive
<Ethek> ill do that
<zHammeRz> I don't think so, mine weren't.
<eigba> Everene, Software or hardware raid
<SolarisBoy> i dont think so either
<Everene> eigba, Hardware
<Everene> i think
<bluegoon> zHammeRz, thanks, will check it out
<eigba> Everene, what raid controller and raid level
<SolarisBoy> bluegoon: you can check netstat -pone also.. to see what has outbound connections to inet ip's that you can't confirm
<Everene> RAID 0 and ......
<eigba> Everene, So grub at least loads?
<milamber> Ethek: ok, report back
<KFP> Is it possible to remove the file/directory "emblems" that I set in 10.10 and older versions?   The emblems interface has been removed in 11.10, but the old emblems that I set in previous versions still remain.
<bluegoon> SolarisBoy, thanks dude
<Everene> eigba, It will let me fully install ubuntu but grub FREAKS out when i boot up it goes strait to grub rescue
<Everene> i have to choose to reboot without a bootloader in the Ubuntu Setup
<eigba> eigba, It sounds like it's freaking about not finding a partition
<Everene> Yes
<dr3mro> please I need to know something .. does ubuntu sync packages with debian stable ?? when they are released ?? or just keep the unstable snapshot it had and wait for the next sync with next ubuntu release ??
<heterogenerate> who
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, hey I restarted my computer and the Xorg took effect, nothing happened to change resolutions that i could do
<eigba> Everene, I have only done an install on raid 1 (hardware)
<eigba> Everene, I used to do them daily in the data center, and never once had a problem on ubuntu or centos
<Everene> eigba, It should be the same.... did you have to do anything out of the ordinany
<eigba> Everene, No just went into the raid card firmware and setup the raid, maybe you can try to go back into the raid firmware and delete the arrar and re set itup
<eigba> Everene, then reinstall
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, I really am not sure what the problem is we should have corrected it. and VGA1 is really an HDMI output to a 1080 device then it should work..
<slugzzz> Hey all, I am having issues with 11.10 logging me out whenever I play a youtube video... any ideas?
<Everene> eigba, PM
<eigba> Everene, okay
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, hmm yeah I remember getting something to work with 10.10
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, can you send that pastebin of the Xorg file again?
<dr3mro> KFP, gvfs-set-attribute "$FILENAME" -t unset metadata::emblems
<chiques_> Has anyone tried to install Asus Web Storage (CLOUD) for Ubuntu 9.10 on Ubuntu 11.10?
<chiques_> .
<eigba> Anyone have suggestion for my sound issue? Sound comes trough internal speakers, and headphones when they are plugged in. Asus k50ij laptop with intel sound card. I had same issue on fedora, and followed all howtos/suggestions on the forums. Now having same problem on Ubuntu 11.10. I have been on the forums and it seems others have had same problem
<Ethek> milamber : I commented the source out and it has corrected my issue.  Not something that Ive seen happen before despite seeing 404 errors
<Ethek> thanks!
<milamber> Ethek: no problem. if you need assistance with getting that (or any) ppa working feel free to stop back in
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, in your xrandr -q I see the 1920_1080 in the list. but the xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920_1080_60.0 doesn't work?
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, ooh we didn't try that
<sajuukkhar> hang on
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, nah that doesn'twork
<johnnyzero> If a bug pretty much only affects one or two people is it safe to say that it won't get fixed?
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, wow. it really should idk then man.
<slugzzz> Has anyone else experienced a bug causing Ubuntu to log out when they try to play flash... like youtube?
<will_> Hi. I'm running 11.10. "vi" says it's vim, but there is no "vim" command. That seems a bit odd...?
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, perhaps we should start over?
<will_> I thought vi was generally symlinked to vim
<Anon7> will_, they're two different programs
<Anon7> perhaps vim isn't installed
<johnnyzero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/898245 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/898253, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/886449 these are the bugs that nobody is really responding to. I guess I'll have to wait for 12.04. I posted these bugs last month. One of them on November 5th.
<bluegoon> Is a Celeron 2.8 Ghz a bit light in the pants for Ubuntu 11.10?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898245 in xorg (Ubuntu) "If PC shuts down incorrectly, Ubuntu doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898253 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "Archive Manager locks up entire PC when looking at an archive and trying to extract individual files" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886449 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[USB-Audio - USB Camera-B4.04.27.1, recording] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, you can repost the question but at this point I dont know the answer.
<Anon7> Anyone know where I can find the default oneiric sources list
<somsip> will_: isn't vim_tiny installed by defaul in ubuntu? (or named something like that)
<will_> somsip: ah! ok.
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, like we go through the process again, maybe i stuffed up somewhere?
<tenX_> will_: thought it came as an additional package easy to install via apt
<johnnyzero> Is there any way to maybe compile Alsa from Source and fix the problem myself seeing as how nobody cares to work on it?
<bluegoon> guys, quick question, is a Celeron 2.8Ghz too light for Ubuntu 11.10?
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, pastebin your xrandr -q again and the result when doing that command  I just said.
<c_smith> will_, vim is vi IMproved, so vim is essentially vi, but extended, and Ubuntu comes with it installed by default.
<will_> c_smith: Yeah, I knew that, but usually "vim" is a valid command still. When I run vi, it says it's vim, but when I run "vim", it says I need to install it
<tenX_> johnnyzero: guess the cpu to be one of the least relevant parts
<c_smith> will_, I wouldn't worry too much about it, vim actually is more feature rich, and honestly, if it defaults to vim, there probably isn't a problem.
<OerHeks> johnnyzero, i see responces to your last bug report, it has something to do with Playstation Eye Camera.
<ecotrump> I've lost the transparency options for my xubuntu panels and screenlets. Does anyone have any ideas for what might have happened? It happened just after I logged into a xfce session and then tried to get a xubuntu session running again.
<will_> c_smith: Well, I'm having some "issues" that I'm trying to resolve. I normally run on CentOS servers, so trying to find out why the same things don't work
<c_smith> will_, you could try "which vim" in terminal if you really want to see if it's installed.
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, http://pastebin.com/wz5EQXTd in that order
<will_> c_smith: It's vim.tiny, that's installed, not "vim"... whatever that is :)
<johnnyzero> OerHeks, specifically with Ubuntu 11.10. There were no issues in 11.04 and 10.10.
<c_smith> will_, oh? then did you try running it with vim:tiny?
<will_> c_smith: That's what vi runs, vim-tiny
<tenX_> c_smith: think i remember vim to be installed explictely on earlier ubuntu versions
<tenX_> c_smith: what is vim tiny anyhow
<johnnyzero> Though I am assuming that since 12.04 is an LTS release they are probably maybe trying to iron out all the bugs they can and package it into Pangolin.
<lsv> is there any way to pass a string to a bash function then print each character in the string individually?
<will_> Yeah, installing the vim package "fixed" everything. Thanks all!
<c_smith> tenX_, that's in old versions, since a certain release (before I started using Ubuntu) vim was included by default,) and vim:tiny I'm guessing is a lighter weight version of vim.
<OerHeks> johnnyzero, best thing to do is join #Ubuntu+1 the place to be for pangolin
<johnnyzero> Hmm good idea OerHeks. Maybe I can ensure that by April my devices will work again and the bugs will be ironed out. Thanks :)
<tenX_> c_smith: thank you for that short info. remembered to install it on many servers earlier
<johnnyzero> Currently, I'm using Ocelot
<c_smith> tenX_, no prob
<ecotrump> I've lost the transparency options for my xubuntu panels and screenlets. Does anyone have any ideas for what might have happened? It happened just after I logged into a xfce session and then tried to get a xubuntu session running again.
<tenX_> c_smith: wasnt sure about more up to date versions
<dr3mro> please I need to know something .. does ubuntu sync packages with debian stable ?? when they are released ?? or just keep the unstable snapshot it had and wait for the next sync with next ubuntu release ??
<c_smith> tenX_, well, now you know
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, since you rebooted I think you need to do. cvt 1920 1080 then edit. xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync    [[WITH YOUR INFO FROM CVT]]  then do the xrandr --addmode VGA1 1920x1080_60.00 then xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080_60.0
<AndrewX192> Does anyone know if it i spossible to use two AMD graphics cards on an Ubuntu system?
<slugzzz> Ahhh! Someone please help! I beg of you! Ubuntu 11.10 keeps logging me out randomly.... that's three times in the last ten minutes!!
<tenX_> c_smith: need to get more outta this, increasing productivity level
<milamber> dr3mro: this is more of a tech support, someone in ubuntu+1 may have a better answer for you
<bluegoon> What is XCFE or LXDE?
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, 'edit.' edit what?
<milamber> bluegoon: they are different desktop environments
<KFP> dr3mro: Ooh, it seems to work! :) Thankee.
<bluegoon> milamber, Thank you
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, the --newmode command make sure those numbers match yours ( I think those were your numbers )
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, okay :)
<milamber> bluegoon: you can download them and run them with your regular ubuntu if you wish
<bluegoon> milamber, Cool, thank you, think ill try that.
<ecotrump> Anyone know if is it the gnome shell that allows for control panel transparency settings?
<Everene_> Does anyone have experience with Ubuntu on RAID?
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, hey it worked kinda :)
<sajuukkhar> i got an error on the last command
<sajuukkhar> so i manually changed it in the system settings > screen resolution (it showed up) and now the screen is a little to the left
<slugzzz_> Okay.. now that's 4 times I've been randomly logged off. :-(
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, what screen is to the left ?
<slugzzz_> .... if I don't click on anything or touch anything, maybe Ubuntu won't log me off...
<skraito> hey guys is there any md5 sum for ubuntu at ubuntu official site
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, the VGA, tv
<MahaVishnu> slugzzz_, flash problem you said ?
<slugzzz_> Not sure...
<sgo11> hi, how to uncompress/compress .pak files? (chrome theme)
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, is it 1920x1080 now ?
<slugzzz_> It logs me off when I try to view youtube videos pretty religiously.
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, I figure its because the LVDS isn't set either so im gonna follow what you said (yes its 1080p now just the screen cuts off at the left side)
<Everene_> Guys, What doe Chrooting mean?
<MahaVishnu> slugzzz, lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, weird. it should be fine..
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, oh what is the name of LVDS1? Is that right?
<MahaVishnu> sajuukkhar, yea. I think so check xrandr -q
<slugzzz_> MahaVishnu, http://www.pasteall.org/27162
<sigurg> Everene_, chroot changes the root directory
<Everene_> sigurg, Thank you very much
<MahaVishnu> slugzzz_, hrm. is it a really old computer or something ?
<slugzzz_> No, it's a year old alienware
<oooaaaooo> hi guys am running ubuntu 11.04 and was wondering if there was a fast way to change ip addresses within a static environment?
<MahaVishnu> oooaaaooo, you can use /etc/network/interface file.
<slugzzz> No, it's a year old alienware.
<oooaaaooo> say i need to change from 192.168.0.27 to .26 within a press of a button, how would i do that
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, now im getting that same error again im gonna restart
<oooaaaooo> sorry
<oooaaaooo> didnt see the answer
<MahaVishnu> slugzzz, but you are running a 32bit kernel ?
<slugzzz> I should be running 64 bit, I take it.
<MahaVishnu> slugzzz, I'd think so if it was a 1 year old alienware ...... what processor is in it?
<slugzzz> i7
<MahaVishnu> slugzzz, why would you run an i7 on 32bit kernel ?
<slugzzz> Because it was what was on the CD that I had burned. :p
<slugzzz> That's probably the problem, eh?
<MahaVishnu> slugzzz, yea upgrade to 64bit ;-P
<geoffmcc> slugzzz: its probably something in the pae kernel as i use 3.0.0-13-generic with no problems
<MahaVishnu> yeah bra.
<geoffmcc> slugzzz: but i am x86_64
<slugzzz> Is there anyway that I can upgrade to 64bit without reinstalling?
<Everene_> Anyone willing to help meh?
<MahaVishnu> I also run that kernel on 64 with 0 problems
<MahaVishnu> flash related that is.
<heterogenerate> anyone know how to run ./configure from a usb key to nuke a windows ntfs drive for reinstall?
<oooaaaooo> MahaVishnu: so basically I change the ip there save it and thats it?
<Everene_> Anyone wish to help me?
<heterogenerate> anyone know gnu parted 3.0
<heterogenerate> anyone know gnu parted 3.0?
<MahaVishnu> oooaaaooo, no. first you do a sudo ifdown eth0 to bring interface down. edit the file then do a sudo ifup eth0 to bring it up with new address, you could write a small script to do it all in one command.
<somsip> Everene_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<Everene_> lol i know that
<somsip> Everene_: so why " Everene_> Anyone wish to help me?"
<oooaaaooo> MahaVishnu: yup thanks
<michaeljwjr> ok so if I have a 64 bit system, with the 64 bit driver for my graphics card, I can't use Wine to play games?
<heterogenerate> anyone know a chatroom for gnu parted 3.0?
<slugzzz_> ... but how can I run amd64 on an intel machine?
<MahaVishnu> slugzzz, it is for 64bit not just amd.
<sajuukkhar> MahaVishnu, I did the xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024_60.00 then it gives me this X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<sajuukkhar>   Major opcode of failed request:  150 (RANDR)
<sajuukkhar>   Minor opcode of failed request:  18 (RRAddOutputMode)
<MahaVishnu> they call it amd64 cause amd came out with 64bit first.
<oooaaaooo> MahaVishnu: i looked into the current contents of the file and all it shows are "auto lo
<oooaaaooo> iface lo inet loopback
<oooaaaooo> "
<oooaaaooo> MahaVishnu: what does that mean?
<MahaVishnu> oooaaaooo, google /etc/network/interfaces static ip
<slugzzz_> Hmm... the download on the Ubuntu site says amd64
<will_> MahaVishnu: I don't think they came out with it first, but they came out with the "better" one :)
<MahaVishnu> oooaaaooo, you need to specify your settings in the file
<geoffmcc> slugzzz: yea the name is kinda deceptive but amd64 is the 64 bit version
<Everene_> slugzzz, it doesn't matter if it says amd, it is both amd and intel
<heterogenerate> exit
<urlin2u> heterogenerate, linux and windows generally with build and delete partitions with auto and manual installs
<heterogenerate> quit
<oooaaaooo> MahaVishnu: no i mean, i already have settings, so why arent they showing up there?
<MahaVishnu> oooaaaooo, cause they are probably for network-manager
<slugzzz_> Grrr... okay.. that makes a lot of sense... and actually makes my life a hell of a lot easier....
<slugzzz_> Thanks all.
<oooaaaooo> MahaVishnu: so i need to edit network manager?
<MahaVishnu> oooaaaooo, you can uninstall it if you are gonna use the file to manage your net
<MahaVishnu> no you dont need to edit network manager
<oooaaaooo> MahaVishnu: ok ill have to think about this , thanks for the help
<ecotrump> Hello all, I lost transparency options for my panels and screenlets in the xubuntu environment. Does anyone have an idea why this would happen?
<ranjan_> hi all, how can i resize the / lvm partition?
<HoNgOuRu> hi, how do I make a package from a source?
<polardude1983> Hello, Does anyone know how to remove the last page of a PDF via terminal commands? or a script?
<ecotrump> hello?
<polardude1983> hello ecotrump
<ecotrump> good to know its working, thx Polar
<polardude1983> Np. Sometimes it just takes time to get a response :)
<vijvij> hi I want to download libXau.so.6 from terminal. what is the command ? thanks.
<ecotrump> I'm trying to find out why I have no transparency settings available for my windows settings and control panel. I'm on Xubuntu. What could have made the transparencies unavailable?
<nardev> hello, is there any handy way to sync notes, contacts, memos and calendar from Evolution to android phone?
<MahaVishnu> vijvij, try locate libXau.so.6
<vijvij> MahaVishnu : No such file or directory... I think I need to populte my locatedb.. what was the command for that?
<MahaVishnu> vijvij, updatedb
<CarlFK> nardev: googled and found... google!  http://scottlinux.com/2010/07/10/sync-google-calendar-and-contacts-in-evolution/
<vijvij> MahaVishnu : did 'updatedb' followed by 'locate libXau.so.6' ..... gave nothing
<nardev> CarlFK, :( thnx sorry
<nardev> i'll look that
<polardude1983> @nardev thats probably the best bet :)
<MahaVishnu> vijvij, you need to install whatever package provides it then i'd guess.
<nardev> :( i'm trying to avoid google cloud polardude1983 CarlFK
<vijvij> MahaVishnu : yes... I need to .. I don't know the command for that.. Pretty new to linux. Thanks for helping me ouyt
<polardude1983> @nardev What I am seeing is two things SyncML and SyncEvolution
<CarlFK> nardev: android is a platform/os - that alone doesn't have any sort of contact list.  so you need an app to manage that data, and the default is the apps that use google
<MahaVishnu> vijvij, sudo apt-get install libxau6 libxau-dev
<vijvij> Maha Vishnu. let me try that. thanks..  One more question what if i don't want to install but just download the so file... Is that possible?
<nardev> CarlFK, i understand that, so infect, i'm looking for two sided solution :(
<polardude1983> @nardev try looking at this http://op-co.de/blog/posts/egroupware_syncml/
<nardev> polardude1983, i'll investigate that thnx
<MahaVishnu> vijvij, uhh idk you can probably get the .so file somewhere off the net...
<vijvij> MahaVishnu : thanks :)
<maum> hello I cannot hear any sound on ubuntu 11.10 how can I do to hear sound?
<polardude1983> maum, is your volume on mute?
<HoNgOuRu> I am having a problem when doing a ./configure ...I get this error "checking for KDE:......configure  error" I need kde headers, im using ubuntu 11.10, by the way Im trying to install apollon from source
<maum> polardude1983, no
<will_> maum: Are the speakers turned on?
<ecotrump> maum, was it working before?
<polardude1983> maum, did you have sound at an earlier time?
<maum> no this is the first time and I installed ubuntu 11.10 and installed new hardware
<ecotrump> did you install additional drivers?
<maum> I installed nvidia driver
<polardude1983> anybody know how to remove the last page of a pdf with a script?
<maum> I installed hdmi monitor + dvi monitor
<maum> and I want to use hdmi sound but the original sound is also not working.
<maum> I don't know why
<polardude1983> maum, are you using 64bit 11.10?
<maum> polardude1983, 32bit
<dark|angel> hey there
<dark|angel> I'm moving from Debian 6 to Ubuntu 10.04LTS, and I wanted to ask you guys if there are any repositories where I can find newer versions of PHP and such
<dark|angel> Like PHP-FPM, Nginx, and so fort
<somsip> dark|angel: if you use 10.04 you are fixed to whateve rpackages are offerd by 10.04 unless you install manaully
<dark|angel> somsip ok
<dark|angel> somsip thx
<polardude1983> maum, you did a clean install of ubuntu 11.10 or an upgrade? Just wanting to be clear
<Sid_injector> hey guys how do i add my .list file to a folder that is root?
<dark|angel> somsip it's not like there was anything for Debian either, except for DotDeb
<ecotrump> Does anyone know why I would have lost transparency support and gained two more workspaces in Xununtu? Does anyone know what program would be controlling these features in Xubuntu?
<maum> polardude1983, clean installed
<Sid_injector> apparently i do not have actcess to it?
<somsip> dark|angel: When I have looked at repos for older version I've been surprised how out of date they can be. Only example is Firefox is still 3.6 (from memory) in 10.04, but I'm on 8 with 11.10
<maum> polardude1983, internal audio is now working
<ecotrump> Sid_injector, are you accessing the folder through a terminal cmd or through the GUI?
<polardude1983> maum, what happened to get it to work?
<Sid_injector> oh sorry guys im using ubuntu
<maum> polardude1983, I changed output device
<ecotrump> I think you might need to get to the folder through a 'sudo' command in the terminal to gain permissions to change it.
<maum> polardude1983, and I want to use hdmi output
<kimp> Does anyone know how long it should take to reinstall GRUB?  Mine runs for about 1 hour, then I lose patience and reboot it.  Perhaps I should wait longer?
<OerHeks> dark|angel, i see Nginx ppa in this list http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas but be carefull with ppa's ,  PHP-FPM http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-nginx-with-php-5.3-and-php-fpm-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10.04-without-compiling-anything
<tomatobros> i have ff 8 with 10.10 ppa goodness :p
<polardude1983> maum, im not sure what to say to help you get your HDMI sound working.
<ecotrump> is your monitor on mute, not just the computer?
<ecotrump> ;)
<dark|angel> thanks allot <OerHeks>
<Sid_injector> gui
<maum> polardude1983, there is two output device ( internal audio analog stereo, hdmi stereo) but hdmi sound is not working
<ecotrump> Sid_injector, yeah I would bet you need to access the folder through the terminal to gain permissions... not exactly sure how it's done though. Ima n00b
<Sid_injector> im using the gui @ecotrump
<polardude1983> maum, sorry I do not know the answer. All I can say is it might have something to do with PulseAudio or maybe try installing Alsa and uninstall Pulseaudio.
<Jeremy3D> trying to paste a file in my usr/share/program folder and it's not letting, permissions say i'm not the owner but i'm the only user
<Sid_injector> ah ok thanks ecotrump i'll go to the ubantu site then and look how to move files to other directorys
<SnakesAndStuff> Does Ubutu 11.10 have good hardware accelerated flash support?
<SnakesAndStuff> *Ubuntu
<haha> yes
<ecotrump> np Sid_injector
<polardude1983> jeremy3d, sudo cp bla/bla/bla/file bla/bla/bla you have to copy as root
<maum> polardude1983, ok thank you
<SnakesAndStuff> b/c I am using ubuntu 11.10 and mplayer has vdpau support it seams, but flash video bogs the system down big time.
<SnakesAndStuff> any suggestion?
<almoxarife> maum: don't see various 'profiles' associated with the hdmi?
<haha> go to adobe to downlad the flash player
<Jeremy3D> ty
<ecotrump> Does anyone know why I would have lost transparency support and gained two more workspaces in Xununtu? Does anyone know what program would be controlling these features in Xubuntu?
<Jeremy3D> polardude1983, ty
<MahaVishnu> maum, whats the problem.. ?
<maum> almoxarife, what? I don't understand exactly
<SnakesAndStuff> haha: So which version do I download from their site? I should use it and not the flash-installer that ships with Ubuntu?
<haha> maybe the internet is delay
<maum> I can hear internal sound but hdmi sound is not working  I want to use this
<maum> there is two sound card in sound panel.
<almoxarife> maum: hdmi is the hardware setting, there are various 'profile's associated with it, yes?
<maum> internal card is working but hdmi
<dark|angel> which kernel package is recomended for VPS server with Ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<maum> almoxarife, profile? where can I check it?
<haha> choise the frist
<xio23> i'm trying to restore a folder to a location which already contains the files. i want to overwrite files which have changed and leave the ones which have not. currently --force appears to be required and then it overwrites everything and not just the files which have changed. anybody have an idea on how to do this?
<almoxarife> maum: sound preferences
<dark|angel> which kernel package is recomended for VPS server with Ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<haha> top right
<maum> almoxarife, yes there are various 'profile's in it
<somsip> xio23: without knowing what you are using, how about renaming the existing file, restoring the other one, then cp -R * from the renamed one to the restored one?
<maum> almoxarife, I selected Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output
<somsip> s/file/folder
<ejv> dark|angel: the latest one
<almoxarife> maum: how many?
<maum> almoxarife, 8 including Off
<dark|angel> ejv I get a gazilion variations, anything from backported 3 kernels to virtual, server and generic
<ejv> dark|angel: if you're using LTS it should default to server
<xio23> somsip: i am using rdiff-backup
<ejv> dark|angel: i'm assuming you're rolling ubuntu server 10.04 lts
<haha> someone know how to backup my system
<almoxarife> maum: one of them will work, you need to go thru them all, and it requires a logout/in to get it right
<dark|angel> ejv yes, I got a VPS
<ejv> yes haha, plenty of people here know how to back stuff up
<SnakesAndStuff> Ah, if I'm on a 64 bit machine and using a wrapper, I need to also download the 32 bit vdpau libraries, correct?
<haha> almoxarife , do you know how to backup
<maum> almoxarife, should I try it all? ok
<xio23> somsip: didn't follow your suggestion quite although i think what you are saying would have me restore files that haven't changed. i'm trying to avoid restoring files that haven't changed as it takes longer to do it that way.
<somsip> xio23: no experience of that, but the principle is the same, yes? You may need another param for 'cp' to make sure older files don't overwrite newer ones.
<bazhang> !backup > haha
<ubottu> haha, please see my private message
<almoxarife> maum: yes
<ejv> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<almoxarife> haha: what version?
<ejv> since when does version have anything to do with backing up files almoxarife :P
<somsip> xio23: or...rename current folder, restore backup folder, cp -R backup/* renamed/; rm -rf backup; mv renamed backup....sort of thing
<ejv> haha, there's a lot of very nice command line tools to backup files, cp, scp, rsync, tar, etc.
<almoxarife> ejv: since there are more than one package and there are some already installed depending on the version, like 11.10, already has backup. since you asked
<ejv> or if you're gui dependent, stick in a usb stick, copy, and paste.
<maum> almoxarife, thank you I think I found it the number 2 output is working
<xio23> somsip: i think you might not be following what i'm trying to do. if i restore then delete it is going to be restoring all files. which is what i'm trying to avoid.
<haha> ejv ,cp?
<almoxarife> maum: mine was 4, cool
<somsip> xio23: k
<maum> almoxarife, thanks
<ejv> 11.10 has a backup "wizard" you mean almoxarife ?
<xio23> somsip: you might have given me some ideas though
<maum> almoxarife, you are genious
<ejv> haha yes, cp
<almoxarife> maum: no, I installed hdmi the hard way also
<ejv> haha, ask questions here, don't PM me
<somsip> xio23: there maybe some options for cp that will help, but I'll leave it with you
<ejv> haha, man cp, cp --help, google, etc.
<ejv> i forgot to add prayer to that list, oh well
<almoxarife> ejv: 11.10 has backup already, just need to be started
<dark|angel> ejv the default VPS template for Ubuntu comes with linux-ec2 kernel installed
<haha> oh ,i see
<dark|angel> ejc isn't ec2 amazon's elastic computing platform?
<nhocht> hi
<ejv> likely an image prepped by your datacenter, go ahead and use it, it's probably fine
<ejv> almoxarife: so a wizard? :)
<dark|angel> ejc well, they allow me to change it or upgrade it. I'm just wondering to what...
<haha> almoxarife , i will have a try
<almoxarife> ejv: ??
<ejv> what is your native language almoxarife
<almoxarife> !info wizard
<ubottu> Package wizard does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> ejv: tmi
<ejv> almoxarife: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizard_(software)
<handygandy> Can someone recommend a calendaring application compatible with KDE and scriptable, preferably in ruby?
<tenX> cal ;)
<ejv> are the cool kids not calling guided software wizards anymore... lol
<almoxarife> ejv: here is what I know, backup has a 'settings' and 'execute' gui
<ejv> ahhh
<SlayersZ> hello xD
<ejv> deja dup?
<almoxarife> ejv: you get the star
<ejv> well as far as i can tell from my googling, it looks like a pretty weak tool
<ejv> wouldn't be surprised if rsync is underneath it
<almoxarife> ejv: as far as I can tell from my constant use, works pretty darn well, but that's only because I depend on it
<ejv> cool, glad ubuntu has people adding software like that
<ejv> so it appeals to the more mainstream people
<almoxarife> !info snob-ware
<ubottu> Package snob-ware does not exist in oneiric
<ejv> !info duplicity
<ubottu> duplicity (source: duplicity): encrypted bandwidth-efficient backup. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.15-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 167 kB, installed size 952 kB
<ecotrump> How do I get window and panel transparency working in Xubuntu?
<ecotrump> Anyone know?
<polardude1983> ecotrump, no idea. Maybe something to do with compiz?
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<tenX> totesmuhgoats: yo
<ecotrump> polardude1983, should I reinstall compiz or is there a way to troubleshoot it?
<Jordan_U> kimp: How did you try to re-install grub?
<totesmuhgoats> so i created a raid array. in fstab i specified the options auto,noexec,rw,users. then once i mounted it i changed the group of the mount point to a group with 2 users in it
<polardude1983> ecotrump, did you uninstall compiz in xubuntu?
<almoxarife> ecotrump: was there a particular reason you installed 'xubuntu?
<totesmuhgoats> but i can't seem to cd in or ls
<totesmuhgoats> oh the permissions are set to 777 now
<totesmuhgoats> so even ifi wasn't in the group it should be accessible
<totesmuhgoats> any ideas?
<mmfei-m> Test
<Zimsky> I need to redirect port 9016 to port 80. How might I go about doing this?
<djdduty> hello, where is the download for ubuntu server for a 64 bit intel processor?
<ecotrump> I was running Xubuntu fine; I tried a Xfce session to try it out but after relogging into Xubuntu, I lost all transparency
<ecotrump> I haven't uninstalled anything yet
<totesmuhgoats> djdduty: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<djdduty> totesmuhgoats: which one on the list?
<djdduty> they all look the same to me =/
<totesmuhgoats> djdduty: what kind of processor?
<djdduty> intel
<djdduty> and I beleive it has 64 bit support
<djdduty> allthough I am running 32 bit windows
<totesmuhgoats> djdduty: core i something or core 2 something?
<totesmuhgoats> the one that says amd64
<marcusmvl> teste
<djdduty> but, isn't that only amd cpu support?
<totesmuhgoats> djdduty: nope
<djdduty> I thought thats why it said amd64...
<kimp> Jordan_U I created a Boot Repair disk
<djdduty> weird
<djdduty> ok, well thanks!
<totesmuhgoats> djdduty: the intel 64 bit architecture is for servers
<totesmuhgoats> the desktop computers with intel 64 bit chips use amd64
<ecotrump> polardude1983, i don't have compiz installed, i don't think
<djdduty> so ubuntu-server-11.10-amd64.iso.torrent?
<totesmuhgoats> or sometimes its called x86~64
<totesmuhgoats> djdduty: if you want the server edition, yes
<ecotrump> Polardude1983, I don't remember uninstalling anythying
<djdduty> totesmuhgoats: I do
<djdduty> totesmuhgoats: thank you very much
<nhocht> how to check account for USB3g on ubuntu?
<totesmuhgoats> then that's the one
<Zimsky> I need to redirect port 9016 to port 80. How might I go about doing this?
<Jordan_U> kimp: Can you be more specific and detailed?
<polardude1983> ecotrump, well when you said should i reinstall compiz. it means that it was uninstalled somewhere. Which is why i asked did you uninstall it
<totesmuhgoats> so any idea about my mount question?
<Jordan_U> kimp: If you're still having problems that is.
<ecotrump> polardude1983, sorry about that. I had the option for transparency after I first installed xubuntu, but now it's gone. sorry for the confusion
<kimp> Jordan_U I followed the ubuntu instructions to download Boot Repair iso from sourceforge.  Booted from CD and let it interrogate my system.  Selected the 'Recommended Repairs' option.  It runs for a while then gets stuck...
<polardude1983> ecotrump, just trying to figure out why you lost it. THat is all :)
<Jordan_U> kimp: Follow these instructions instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<polardude1983> ecotrump, maybe this can provide a solution to the transparency? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467296
<ecotrump> polardude1983, I will check it out
<haha> oh my  god ! i have already restarted my notebook ,  my ubuntu 11.10 desktop don't have the backup
<kimp> Jordan_U - I just tried reinstall Ubuntu but it to hangs!  Do you still think I should try the chroot option?
<Jordan_U> kimp: Where did it hang?
<kimp> It asked me if I wanted to connect to a wireless network.  I said no, but it's stuck on that screen...
<kimp> Message above was for Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> kimp: Are you using the Live or alternate CD?
<Topikjape> Gogle
<kimp> I'm just using the Ubuntu Installation download cd
<abhi_> hello
<abhi_> i need an info.
<Topikjape> Foto bugil
<abhi_> i'm running a simple SMTP server in my ubuntu machine via postfix
<haha> i update ubuntu 11.04 to ubuntu 11.10
<abhi_> how can i send mail from this SMTP server to other services like gmail?
<abhi_> i want to send mail from my own SMTP server
<abhi_> plz anyone help
<tenX> abhi_: directly?
<ecotrump> Polardude1983, Got it, that thread got me in the right direction. In Xubuntu 11.10 I had to go to Settings Manager>Window Manager Tweaks>Compositor then recheck the bow 'Enable display compositing'. I think it may have gotten unchecked when I logged into an Xfce session for some reason. Thanks for the help.
<kimp> Jordan_U, I had 3 partitions before I installed Ubuntu.  From what I saw in the GRUB Rescue, I think I now have 5.  Should the install create 2 partitions?  And does it know that only one can be primary?
<polardude1983> ecotrump, glad i helped
<abhi_> tenX: yes, from command line or mail client like thunderbird
<polardude1983> ecotrump, althought it was a very short thread lol
<abhi_> tenX:like- mail from: abhi@localhost
<sn00p> Do I update the kernel through ubuntu package update by using the image ?
<abhi_> tenX: rcpt to: name@gmail.com
<tenX> abhi_: command line based?
<Jordan_U> kimp: Yes (root filesystem and swap) and yes (it will have created an extended partition and made logical partitions within that for root and swap).
<Quaydon> I set up my raid1 system on install with the console GUI. I then laterd installed xubuntu-desktop it now change my mdadm.conf should I just use the old one? heres the old one http://pastebin.com/kMHiZEyQ and the new one http://pastebin.com/dLyi29hz
<Jordan_U> kimp: Can you post a screenshot of where it's hung?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | kimp
<ubottu> kimp: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<kimp> Jordan_U, ubottu - I just rebooted it.  I can try again, however not sure how I will be able to get screen shot of the machine?
<djdduty> what is a really good virtualization software for ubuntu that's free?
<Jordan_U> djdduty: virtualbox, kvm.
<dodo3773> virtualbox
<haha> hi ,ubottu . i restart my computer ,but i can't find the backup option
<polardude1983> djdduty, can't beat virtualbox
<djdduty> alright well, thank you very much yet again
<Jordan_U> kimp: If you choose "Try Ubuntu before installing" (or something similar) then you can run other applications in addition to the installer (which will be an icon on the Desktop).
<kimp> I found virtualbox caused problems with 64bit guests on a HP laptop host (with HW virtualisation).  Apart from that, it's great.  Better than VM Ware...
<Quaydon> djdduty, I really like virtaualbox too. Im actually running a windows xp guest and a windows 7 guest now :)
<dodo3773> @kimp was it a 32bit host
<djdduty> I just need to run my windows 7 as a vm
<kimp> dodo3773 was a 32 bit host
<dodo3773> kimp - that makes sense
<Hanuman> So
<dodo3773> @kimp same problems in linux
<Quaydon> I have not had any problems at all with a 64-bit guest on a 64-bit host
<Hanuman> How do I connect to a different irc server? not a channel.
<dodo3773> @quaydon what about a 64 guest in a 32 host
<haha> maybe you try to use the 32 bit ubuntu
<Quaydon> . /server or /connect i think
<Quaydon> dodo3773, I don't think I have tried that.
<djdduty> ok, for my ubuntu server, virtual box or kvm?
<djdduty> for servers which is better?
<haha> maybe kvm
<dodo3773> quaydon I think that is what the op was saying
<rainfyre> I did a full install of an Ubuntu 10.04 distro to a 16g flash drive, but the boot menu showed my hard drive on the first boot-up. Now I just get the grub> menu.  Is there a way to fix my flash drive and make it bootable again?
<rainfyre> It only booted properly once, and now doesn't boot
<dodo3773> @kimp just run 32bit guest
<sgo11> hi, with ubuntu 11.10 and gnome3, how to enable sound effects when I double click folders or press menu and moving the cursor along the dropdown list of a menu etc...? is that possible? thanks.
<dodo3773> @sgo11 did you look in dconf
<kimp> currently collecting screen shot for Jordan_U and ubottu
<Jordan_U> kimp: ubottu is a bot :)
<kimp> Jordan_U - That's hilarious :)
<Vustom> Could someone help me with UNetBootin? When I go to find the .ISO there's only root and filesystem :/
<mysteriousdarren> what is your problem? location?
<Vustom> I can't get to the location, and it's /home/vustom/Vustom/Mac/OS/iATKOS_L2/iATKOS_L2.iso
<sgo11> how to enable/play sound when I double click and open a folder in nautilus?
<Vustom> How do I mount an .ISO on Ubuntu? I need to do this then copy the contents onto a USB
<kimp> Jordan_U, I can't save the image to a thumb drive.  The system can see the thumb, but can't open it...  Sames goes for all drives, actually, except for one called File System (which I suspect is the CD ROM?)
<sgo11> Vustom, simply use the file manager. nautilus.
<sgo11> Vustom, open the file manager. double click the iso file.
<Vustom> I did.. and I clicked Next but UNetBootin skipped extracting and copying the ISO
<Vustom> and went straight to installing the bootloader
<Vustom> so now I have to extract the ISO and paste it myself
<Vustom> I think
<Vustom> I'm knew to this :D
<sgo11> Vustom, sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop file.iso a_folder/
<Vustom> sgo11: I did this; /home/vustom/Vustom/Mac/OS/iATKOS_L2 (Look at step 5)
<Vustom> Would that work as well?
<sgo11> Vustom, sorry, I am not sure what you are trying to do. just replied your question how to mount a iso file. :)
<Vustom> Awh okay, I think I've figured it out anyways :)
<Vustom> One more question, when I try and copy something it says Filesystem does not support symbolic links?
<qmanjr5> Why does Banshee keep putting .mp4 files into the Music category? >_>
<Sid_injector> hey can any one tell me how to move a .list file i made to a folder in the file system using the terminal in ubuntu?
<almoxarife> Vustom: you are copying across a network?
<Sid_injector> no just on my system
<xio23> how can i use diff and only output the the difference for the lines which are different for one of the files... right now if two lines match you see the contents of that line for both files.
<Ztag100> Hey, im running a small minece
<Vustom> Nope, I have an .ISO that I mounted near my /home file so that I can copy all the contents onto a USB, which is all on the same PC, but when I do so I get the message above :p
<Ztag100> Minecraft server for me and my friends
<Ztag100> And I was wondering, whats the lightest DE to use, to prevent lag?
<qmanjr5> Actually, nevermind that. How do I add pictures to an iPod in Banshee?
<webrole> xio23: diff filepath/filename ??
<sgo11> Sid_injector, you can simply use 'mv' command.
<Ztag100> Im using xfce
<Ztag100> I also try lxde
<Ztag100> Is there anything else?
<xio23> webrole: what
<webrole> specify file along with diff command
<RaghuB> I am getting buffer over flow when creating the  mingwm10.dll
<somsip> Ztag100: http://www.techradar.com/news/software/applications/5-of-the-best-lightweight-window-managers-for-linux-972570 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<RaghuB> i586-mingw32-gcc -B./ -shared  -Wl,--image-base,0x6FBC0000 -Wl,--entry,_DllMainCRTStartup@12 mthr.o mthr_init.o mingwthrd.def -Lmingwex -o mingwm10.dll
<Sid_injector> ah ok sgoll do i need to use a symbol to target the file system for the move or can i just move the file to the folder i need to with out using any thing to define the file system?
<Ztag100> Thabks
<Ztag100> Sorry, on my tab right now
<Vustom> Is it possible I can copy all the contents of an .ISO to a USB without getting Filesystem does not support symbolic links?
<almoxarife> Vustom: do you know what a 'symbolic' link is?
<Vustom> nope :)
<almoxarife> Vustom: you familiar with 'windows'?
<Vustom> yes, i have it :)
<Ztag100> Whats windows? Never heard of it before.. :P
<sgo11> Sid_injector, you can use 'tab' button to complete a nickname. my nick is sgo11, but not sgoll. :) anyway. command: mv <source_path/file> <dest_path/file>
<Vustom> What if I did this; sudo modprobe hfsplus && sudo mount -t hfsplus -o loop /home/vustom/Vustom/Mac/OS/iATKOS_L2/iATKOS_L2.iso /media/Mac
<Vustom> Would this work?
<almoxarife> Vustom: think of it this way, you are trying to copy a 'shortcut' and not the actual 'file/folder'
<sgo11> Sid_injector, mv <source_path/file(s)> <dest_path>
<Vustom> ...
<Vustom> Mhmm
<Vustom> Where do I find this folder/file?
<Vustom> I'll explain what I'm trying to do
<sgo11> Sid_injector, eg: mv /home/user/*.mp3 /home/user/Musics/
<Vustom> I have a USB storage device, and a .ISO file near my home directory, I'm wanting to extract the contents of this .ISO and copy all of it into my USB storage device.
<tenX> Vustom: mount and copy?
<sgo11> Sid_injector,  '.' is current directory. '..' is parent directory. eg: mv ../*.jpg .
<Ztag100> Which is lighter LXDE or xFCE?
<Ztag100> I have them both installed already
<Vustom> Yes, that's what I'm trying to do, I've mounted it near a folder in my home, but when copying it to the USB it says about the Symbolic link problem
<sgo11> anyone know where can I enable all the sound effects? currently, there is no sound play when I open directory in nautilus etc.... thanks.
<almoxarife> Vustom: lets assume you have an iso file, and lets assume you want it on a usb, then it's a matter of copying it, to the usb, when you bring up 'symbolic' link I infer you don't have the two things you initially need to accomplish what you are trying to do
<Vustom> o
<Vustom> But I do have both of them, so what's wrong? ._.
<Sid_injector> @sgoll ok so then there is no command definition for the file system?
<almoxarife> Vustom: wth does 'mount' iso near home mean?
<Sid_injector> i can just add the path then right?
<sgo11> Sid_injector, sorry, I don't understand your question.
<Vustom> oo..
<sgo11> Sid_injector, and please, my nickname is sgo11 . not ll..
<yourstrly> Vustom: show your cp command
<Sid_injector> ah ok sorry sgo11
<Vustom> ISO location: /home/vustom/Vustom/Mac/OS/iATKOS_L2/iATKOS_L2.iso USB path: /media/mac Mounted path: /home/vustom/Vustom/Mac/OS/image (BUT, when I double click on image, it changes to /OS/iATKOS_L2? :/)
<eskoONE> hello
<eaxxae> not trying to start a flame war, but what current dist has the most deployed base and active users now ? ubuntu/debian/gentoo?
<eskoONE> could someone help me pls
<almoxarife> Vustom: which of those folders is outside of your home folder???? you know, you linked to it, but really, its not there?
<Sid_injector> @ sgo11 ok i mean this you know how in the terminal you can use the ~ symbol to id the home/user
<eskoONE> nonoe?
<eskoONE> noone?
<Vustom> almoxarife: Huh.. I'm confused sorry. -.-
<somsip> !ask | eskoONE
<ubottu> eskoONE: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kimp> Jordan_U, I tried the ChRoot method.  It hung again, this time when I went sudo chroot /mnt
<eskoONE> k
<sgo11> Sid_injector, yeah. ~ is stands for /home/user/ . if you want to see all the global variable definition. you can simply type 'export' in terminal.
<eskoONE> im trying to configure grub2
<eskoONE> i have windows and ubuntu installed
<Guest62028> hi
<Vustom> almoxarife: yourstrly: What if I just did: sudo modprobe hfsplus && sudo mount -t hfsplus -o loop /home/vustom/Vustom/Mac/OS/iATKOS_L2/iATKOS_L2.iso /media/Mac
<eskoONE> i want to boot direktly into windows when i do nothing
<Vustom> Would that place all the contents of this .ISO in the USB which is called Mac?
<eskoONE> but when i type something then i want wo chosse out of grub what to boot
<almoxarife> Vustom: yeah, that's it, that should do it
<yourstrly> Vustom: no
<eskoONE> i treid editing the grub txt
<Vustom> What should I do then?
<eskoONE> when i change brub_timeout, it direktly boots in to windows
<yourstrly> first off, no need to modprobe. Second, just mount the iso under an empty dir, then use cp
<master> i have problem when i install tor plunging
<master> in my firfox in ubuntu
<Vustom> yourstrly: Could you tell me what to type.. I'm new remember. :3
<eskoONE> so what can i do?
<eskoONE> startup manager also doesnt work how it should
<yourstrly> sudo mount -t hfsplus -o loop /home/vustom/Vustom/Mac/OS/iATKOS_L2/iATKOS_L2.iso /some/empty/dir
<master> error show  not completable with this version
<sgo11> Sid_injector, did I answer your question? I just gotta go.
<almoxarife> !info troll | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: Package troll does not exist in oneiric
<Vustom> yourstrly: I meant the cp part, heh.. :p
<yourstrly> did you mount w/o error?
<syddraf> I'm having an issue where gnome-open attempts to open everything in nautilus. Is there a way to correct this?
<Vustom> yourstrly: I got no error in the terminal if that's what you mean :)
<Sid_injector> im good i'll look up more documentation so i understand better thanks for helping me sgo11
<FnorZ> eskoONE, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ?
<master> any solution of my problem
<mrpink57>  eskoONE my suggestion would be to flip the input within menu.lst, but keep a backup just in case.
<Vustom> yourstrly: Is this correct? cp /home/vustom/Vustom/Mac/OS/image /media/Mac
<mrpink57> on my Chakra install it boots the last OS selected
<sgo11> Sid_injector, no worries. I thought you asked to see all the variable definition. 'export' command will show the list. to use them eg:  $HOME is the same as ~. HOME will be shown in export command output.
<yourstrly> cp -a ...
<Vustom> cp -a /home/vustom/Vustom/Mac/OS/image /media/Mac then? :)
<sgo11> oh. he left before I do.
<Vustom> yourstrly: When I do that it copys the image folder instead of all the content inside, I need the content inside the /OS/image/ to be at the root
<Vustom> of the usb
<yourstrly> cp -a /home/vustom/Vustom/Mac/OS/image/* /media/Mac
<amarftp> hello world
<kimp> So, I have been at this for 24 hours now and am about to write off my laptop.  I installed Ubuntu alongside Win7 last night and can now not boot in to either.  Have tried all sorts of fixes.  Any last ideas, anyone?
<amarftp> i am a new user in debian
<mrpink57> kimp: what is your error?
<bazhang> amarftp, you mean ubuntu I hope
<tenX> kimp: external boot media installing grub? plenty of howtos
<kimp> mrpink57 GRUB boots into rescue mode.  Tried reinstalling grub from CD, from chroot.  Also, tried to do windows system repair, tenx
<mrpink57> kimp: can you boot into one without the other?  Say windows did not exist does grub show up?
<almoxarife> kimp: when you installed ubuntu you wiped out MBR which was needed by windows, you need to fix windows first, with a rescue disk, google, repair MBR
<kimp> mrpink57 Windows was working fine before I did ubuntu install.  Now only see GRUB
<morgan> hi all
<tenX> kimp: but grub comes up?
<amarftp> now i have a usb wifi ralink rt2800usb
<kimp> almoxarife, I run the windows system recovery and it finds no problems with the boot
<bazhang> amarftp, with debian?
<kimp> tenx, drops straigt to GRUB rescue
<almoxarife> kimp: then all is well, windows is a boot option
<ak5> what is the best way to get a socks proxy via ssh running at boot?/w
<kimp> Something definitely screwed with recognising files: Ubuntu reinstallation hangs; Boot Repair (GRUB) installation hangs; LiveCD can see devices, but not write to them, etc...
<morgan> this ubuntu is "geeky"
<mrpink57> kimp: did you have to resize your drive?
<kimp> almoxarife, how can I get to windows then?
<mrpink57> kimp: to fit ubuntu?
<almoxarife> kimp: when you installed ubuntu you wiped out MBR which was needed by windows, you need to fix windows first, with a rescue disk, google, repair MBR
<apple314> hy guys, I apologize if I'm in the wrong place, but maybe someone might help... Love ubuntu, but now I installed 10.04, and connect to wifi using usb dongle => shipset rtl8187. It can connect to both wep/wpa, but althow signal is great dowload speed is really poor. Googled it and see that some people have the same problem, but no answer that would work for me was provided. Has anyone insight?
<kimp> mrpink57 I resized an NTFS drive and removed a recovery partition in windows before installing ubuntu.  checked that windows was still working fine before installing ubuntu, of course
<tenX> yeah to fix windows you can use recovery /fixmbr
<tenX> but you should rather get grub to work
<lmaowaffle1> hi folks. Is it okay to ask about zfs use in ubuntu in this channel, or elsewhere?
<mrpink57> kimp: that recovery partition may have held the recovery disk info, a lot of manufactures do not ship a cd anymore.
<kimp> mrpink57, yep, I know
<tenX> mrpink57: those installations are screwed anyway
<mrpink57> well he must have a windows rescue cd then?
<kimp> I have a Windows Rescue CD but it thinks the boot is fine!
<Haematoma> Where do I save scripts so that I can call them from any directory?
<Haematoma>  ...so that they can be called like any other command
<Haematoma>  I.E. ls , cd, mkdir, etc
<almoxarife> kimp: does your cd include 'repair MBR'???
<tenX> kimp: well i'd give running grub some more tries
<mrpink57> fixmbr should do it anyways
<Haematoma> I want to write a BASH script to convert my FLAC files to MP3s
<BernSamson> I have a question....does it really make much difference to use the 32 bit ubuntu on 64 or should you really use the distro made for your computer?
<kimp> tenX, I tried GRUB many times.  Even re-downloaded and cut a new disk.  If Ubuntu LiveCD can't navigate the file system, I don't think Grub will be able to either...
<mrpink57> after fixmbr you will need to reinstall grub.
<tenX> mrpink57: yeah but that will prevent dual boot
<Haematoma> and have that script be a part of my linux commands list
<almoxarife> BernSamson: if you have a 64bit machine then use 64bit os, unless you don't want to use 1/2 the processing power
<Haematoma> so that I only have to type "converttomp3 [Source:Path] [Dest:Path]
<mrpink57> tenX: at first it will, but once you reinstall grub it wont.
<Haematoma> and the script that I wrote will be called
<tenX> kimp: hmm all those tries ended up the same?
<BernSamson> thank you Alomax
<somsip> Haematoma: it's usual to create local/bin in your home directory and put them in there. then you'd add ~/local/bin to your path in .bashrc
<beachbum_Bob> my media players don't work
<kimp> tenX, yep
<Haematoma> somsip,  thank you so much!
<kimp> almoxarife, no repair MBR
<tenX> mrpink57: of course. but why reconstruct windows only if dual boot is your intention
<BernSamson> almoxarife: would that explain why I'm not able to run Unity 3d?
<tenX> kimp: does the grub menu show up at boot?
<eshlox> hm, kubuntu 11.10, dvd drive not detect cd/dvd discs, eject works, system detect dvd.. http://pastebin.com/4p45EghH any ideas?
<mrpink57> tenX: the definition of insanity is doing the same thing again and again and expecting the same results.  its worth a try to fix the windows mbr then reinstall grub.
<kimp> tenX, no.  Just drops straight to the rescue.  I looked around and found lots of Grub files, but not a grub config.  Same problem - nothing can write to the filesystem
<almoxarife> BernSamson: not sure, unity3d depends on the video drivers being there, still, if we are talking a fresh install, do the 64bit and 'alternate' iso , not the 'desktop'
<tenX> kimp: have you tried TAB? (think thats the hotkey)
<kimp> Getting windows running is my main priority.  I have given up on the ubuntu install for now
<ak5> what is the best way to get a socks proxy via ssh running at boot?
<tenX> mrpink57: insanity is an acceptable consequence
<BernSamson> almoxarife: I'm having difficulty updating my vid drivers...keep getting an Authorization Denied error
<kimp> tenX, just tried tab and shift.  Same result, i.e. rescue prompt
<almoxarife> BernSamson: and be connected to the internet via ethernet
<mrpink57> kimp: so focing a fixmbr should kick windows to boot
<tenX> kimp: hmm okay. so you only want windows back for now?
<Haematoma> somsip,  do you know of a more formal name for the thing which I am attempting to do? I am looking for documentation on how to do so
<kimp> yep, windows for now.  Am readin up on fixing mbr
<almoxarife> BernSamson: denied? what version? where do you get that output?
<Haematoma> somsip,  that would be adding a script as a command
<tenX> kimp: yeah that should work
<BernSamson> I got that from the update manager
<tenX> kimp: is it win7?
<kimp> tenX, yes, Win 7
<mrpink57> kimp: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true
<almoxarife> BernSamson: switching from 32 to 64 is not an option on update manager, and your error I am not familiar with
<somsip> Haematoma: http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/path.shtml and https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3199 may help
<tenX> maybe you can repair it via f8
<tenX> kimp: if thats so, it'd be nice to let me know
<tenX> kimp: d'oh ;) cant work if windows isnt even booting
<BernSamson> almoxarife: I went to Additional Drivers...it offers a post release and a regular release...I click activate...and it tells me Permission is denied
<BernSamson> almoxarife: I understand that I cannot 'update' to 64 bit OS...
<almoxarife> BernSamson: additional drivers needs admin permission, and its not getting it, your system sounds crippled
<BernSamson> I give it admin permissions
<BernSamson> does it matter if its on a dual boot?
<almoxarife> BernSamson: should not
<almoxarife> BernSamson: if you got dual boot, here is a option, use the win partion as a backup, save your home folder, then re-install a 64bit on the ubuntu partion???
<BernSamson> redoing the vid card driver activation just to see if I get the same error
<mrpink57> almoxarife: if /home is a separate partition and not all in one you should not need to do anything.
<Vermind> Hi, I use IBUS to type Chinese in gnome-shell. The ibus keyboardlike icon changes into a picture with a crossed out red circle when in pinyin mode. It should be a blue character like in GNOME2. I have tried several icon themes, including Gnome, elementary, Mint-X. Any ideas?
<BernSamson> what the...it finally allowed the update!
<kimp> Ok, so there is no fixmbr on my CD, or the windows directory or subdirectories!
<almoxarife> mrpink57: true, I must be the only person not do have done that, now I see how its useful, I guess next time
<raptor67682> hellow world
<raptor67682> woudl you know how to make the Ubuntu mount the NFS share at boot ? 192.168.10.15:/share  /share defaults,auto 0 0 ?
<raptor67682> woudl you know how to make the Ubuntu mount the NFS share at boot ? 192.168.10.15:/share  /share defaults,auto 0 0 ?
<e01> hm i had a problem with mc and sftp with it, when i connect to server it say me that cannot change dir and then drop the session, is there some way to fix it?
<BernSamson> almoxarife: thanks for whatever magic ya did...
<BernSamson> now if only I could smooth out my usb mouse
<almoxarife> BernSamson: look at the mouse settings, increased sensitivity did the trick for me
<BernSamson> I have sensitivity and accel maxed and it still operates like its frame rate is like...15 or something
<almoxarife> BernSamson: kill it, get a new one
<lolol> Good Morning!
<BernSamson> Morgen lolol
<kimp> Hi all, got my windows installation back!  Used bootrec, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392.  Thanks for the assistance!
<almoxarife> BernSamson: is it a plain or optical ?
<BernSamson> optical
<almoxarife> kimp: now you got what you need to continue with grub repair till the cows come in
<evil_hog> greeting. i humbly requesting community help once again -.-
<kimp> almoxarife, I was just going to buy a second laptop!  Where would you go from here?
<lolol> I ve made a bad mistake: I lost all my signatures for apt... It says sth like "Could not authorize packets..." Like when you add a deb source without added gpg keys...
<lolol> How do I add the right keys in Ubuntu 11.10? I deleted the keyring folder... Dump I am ...
<ArchangelSe7en> hullo fellow ubuntu users
<BernSamson> gosh dang it...
<almoxarife> kimp: if it'd 64bit, use 64bit, use the 'alternate' iso/disk and be connected to the internet via ethernet
<BernSamson> clicked on the wrong button
<lolol> Anyone an Idea to fix my key problem?
<evil_hog> i have lenovo z570 laptop with uefi. i'm trying to install kubuntu 11.10 x86_64. after bios upgrade i'm able to install and launch kubuntu without problems, but i don't like standard partitioning because it doesn't respect 4k alignment. but when i install kubuntu with manual partitioning, it appears as 'ubuntu' in uefi menu, but wont boot
<PPPPPPP> does anyone know here i can find good Boo tutorials? and example scripts?
<evil_hog> i have bootable efi partition at the end of the drive. the difference that it started from 2048 sector instead of 34 as before
<almoxarife> boo?
<evil_hog> and i'm not sure what device for grub installation i should choose... /dev/sda ir /dev/sda1 where efi partition is
<evil_hog> ir=or
<lolol> W: GPG-Fehler: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<lolol> THat is what I get for all my repos?
<PPPPPPP> its like a mix between JS and Ruby
<PPPPPPP> <almoxarife>
<polardude1983> Does anyone know how to copy all files in a dir except for the last file? Like I want to copy files doc_01.pdf to doc_03.pdf but not doc_04.pdf
<prince_jammys> PPPPPPP: boo's homepage
<somsip> polardude1983: define "last one" Do you mean by alphabetical order?
<kimp> almoxarife, is this the right place to download from, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<polardude1983> somsip, like if i have files doc_01 to doc_04. I only want to copy the first three. or if i have files doc_01 to doc_07 i only want to copy the first 6
<somsip> polardude1983: when 'first three' are the first three when listed by alphabetical order? Or date order?
<almoxarife> kimp: assuming it's a 64bit machine and you want the 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<polardude1983> somsip, alphabetical
<Vermind> polardude1983: you could do that with a gui very easily, or in a terminal using a one liner: cp $( ls | awk 'NR > 1 {print last} { last=$1 }'  ) wher-ever/you/want/to/copy/them
<somsip> polardude1983: try something along these lines: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4817313/bash-script-to-delete-all-but-n-files-when-sorted-alphabetically
<kimp> almoxarife, it's an intel i7, an x86 chip.  It can run Win 64, so should be able to run Ubuntu 64?
<Vermind> there you should tell ls what kind of order you want, if you want it to be different than normal ls order, and tell cp about -r and -i if you need them
<almoxarife> kimp: if it can run win64 then it's a 64bit machine, so 64bit ubuntu is the logical choice
<Maxy1982> morning all
<crescendo> I'd like to restart metacity so I don't lose all my open applications, but really don't trust running it inside of a terminal window.  What is the _correct_ way to do this?
<almoxarife> kimp: amd64=64bit
<polardude1983> somsip, thank you so much
<Vermind> crescendo: how about alt-f2 and metacity --replace
<crescendo> Vermind, does that properly "disown" the process?
<somsip> polardude1983: np
<BernSamson> can I access my windows partition from ubuntu thru WINE?
<crescendo> I don't trust that finnicky little window
<almoxarife> BernSamson: sort of
<crescendo> hrm, that didn't correctly resolve my issue either.
<almoxarife> BernSamson: first ubuntu needs 'sharing' turned on
<Vermind> crescendo: What's the issue?
<BernSamson> I ask...because I have some MMOs that I like playing...but they are Windows based games...
<somsip> BernSamson: you can access it my mounting it directly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<almoxarife> BernSamson: and access to the windows shares do not need wine
<crescendo> Vermind, artifacts hanging around when I drag a window, and unmaximizable windows
<Maxy1982> am getting this error: file not found : grub rescue>
<BernSamson> so to run the games I don't need wine if I've set up sharing?
<Peristyle> is not insecure mounting automatically windows partition?
<somsip> BernSamson: if you are wanting to run windows executables on Linux you need wine or something very similar
<almoxarife> BernSamson: you do need wine if the games are win
<kimp> thanks almoxarife, VERY much appreciated!  Downloading now...
<BernSamson> ok...thats what I wanted to know
<Vermind> crescendo: Do you have the reduced resources mode on in metacity?
<MeirD> I networking question:  In my routing table I have an entry 9.151... with a Gemnmask that its gateway is 0.0.0.0. Then I have an entry "0.0.0.0" with gateway 9.151.131.9.  What happens when I try to connect to an IP on my local network? It seems like it forwards the IP package to the default gateway anyway??
<crescendo> Vermind, I have not modified any metacity configs, no
<almoxarife> kimp: insure you are connected to the internet on install via ethernet for best results
<kimp> will do
<Vermind> crescendo: which ubuntu version is this? try using gconf-editor and navigating to apps/metacity/general and try toggling the reduced resources mode
<nhocht> hi
<nhocht> how to check account for USB3g on Ubuntu11.10?
<kimp> almoxarife, one question - the file name AMD64 suggests that it's for an AMD chip, not an intel?
<almoxarife> kimp: its not, intel or amd
<kimp> great!
<almoxarife> kimp: I have never understood the reason myself, someone does not want to give intel credit????? anyway, my lappy is intel and it matters not to it
<andyn> the instruction set extension was developed by AMD, hence the name
<almoxarife> kimp: there is one hitch, lets assume your lappy does not have 64bit virtualization, like mine, when you want to run 'virtual' software it will need to be 32bit,
<BernSamson> wait...where did my gear go in the upper right?
<jay12> anyone run into this error installing HH on ubuntu 10.04 ? {"/tmp/selfgz14418/hacketyhack-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<andyn> intel only implemented it in their non-itanium designs afterwards
<jay12> *hackety hack
<nhocht> how to check account for USB3g on Ubuntu11.10?
<jay12> been googling, seems like it's a problem with different programs but haven't found a solution
<makara> how to restart the xserver?
<kimp> almoxarife, it does have hw virtualisation support.  Not sure that's an issue if I'm running dual boot?
<Hyperbyte> kimp, no.  Dual boot is not virtualization.
<almoxarife> kimp: then if you choose to run virtual (virtualbox) either will work, 32 or 64 bit
<Vermind> nhocht: are you talking about a USB 3G modem?
<Maxy1982> can any one help me with this problem error: file not found. Grub rescue> i have booted live cd and tried some thing but no luck i have uploaded a pic http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=jhg460&s=5 if some on can help]
<Hyperbyte> Maxy1982, better share link directly to the image:  http://i44.tinypic.com/jhg460.jpg
<Maxy1982> ok
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: are you on the machine you are trying to do grub stuff to?
<Maxy1982> yes
<Maxy1982> the machine was working perfect yesterday and this morning all of sudden this error apeard
<Maxy1982> i got 3 os in it
<BernSamson> almoxarife: The little gear thing in the upper right isn't there...how do you get it back without a hard reboot?
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: when the machine boots into ubuntu, no problems?
<Peristyle> wich os?
<prince_jammys> jay12: try /join #hacketyhack  (small channel)
<almoxarife> BernSamson: gear? where?
<BernSamson> where you shut down and similar stuffs
<jay12> prince_jammys, yeah I'm there. no one seems to be around. lol
<Maxy1982> it does not boot the grub give me error: file not found. Grub rescue>
<Maxy1982> and cannot select non of the os
<makara> xserver, you know the window system that sits in tty7. what happens when it freezes and I want to restart it without doing in all the other processes?
<kimp> almoxarife, I'm off for dinner while the download happens.  Thanks again - you're a life saver!
<almoxarife> BernSamson: does alt-f2 bring up a window?
<almoxarife> kimp: glad to help
<BernSamson> yes...brings up a dash
<Peristyle> Maxy1982, do you have a live cd? you can run it and manage your grub, delete it if necesary
<Maxy1982> <almoxarife> yap am in it at the moment
<almoxarife> BernSamson: type 'r' and return
<Peristyle> I don understand what is the relation to the pic
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: then what about 'grub' are you trying to fix?
<Maxy1982> <almoxarife> i tried grub and giving me command not found
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: why did you want to do that?
<BernSamson> ok, showed me some gearworks and a file named 'r'
<BernSamson> what am I looking for?
<almoxarife> BernSamson: you should have gotten a 'mini terminal' sort of thing
<Maxy1982> almoxarife: how can i fix it
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: there is nothing to fix
<BernSamson> I got a window that looked really close to Dash
<BernSamson> Should I type 'r' in Terminal?
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: stop trying to fix something that is not broke
<almoxarife> BernSamson: sure, try that
<prince_jammys> makara: afaik, when that happens, you're screwed.
<Peristyle> or broke it and then fix it
<ak5> hey guys, how do i tell squid it is already behind a proxy and should use localhost:port
<jay12> lol Peristyle
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: what is the fixation with 'grub'?
<BernSamson> The program 'r' is currently not installed. you can get it by typing sudo apt-get install littler
<Peristyle> :p
<almoxarife> BernSamson: nope, that's not it
<makara> prince_jammys: its out there, somewhere
<prince_jammys> makara: i have no idea how you'd kill X without killing X clients (gui progs).
<prince_jammys> ak5: try /join #skid
<prince_jammys> err, #squid
<Maxy1982> almoxarife: here is when i turn the laptop on it only gives me this  http://tinypic.com/r/qxw4mg/5
<almoxarife> BernSamson: the 'r' thing may just be a gnome-shell option, not sure
<godofmischief> when i setup my displays in the NVIDIA x Server Setting I attempt to save to X configuration file, it responds with You do not have adequate permission to open this file, any suggestion on how to fix this ?
<Maxy1982> almoxarife: sorry http://i44.tinypic.com/qxw4mg.jpg
<BernSamson> more than likely it is...I'm running Unity shell
<prince_jammys> godofmischief: if it is trying to write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you'd need to run the prog as superuser, with sudo or gksudo.
<BernSamson> I went to dashboard and typed 'r' and came up with restart...entered 'shu' and got shutdown manager
<elrusohos> how do I set llvmpipe to be the default software rasterizer? (using oneiric and LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1)
<prince_jammys> godofmischief: gksudo if it is a gui prog.
<godofmischief> prince_jammys, gksudo appname ?
<prince_jammys> godofmischief: yes, gksudo nvidia-blahblah
<prince_jammys> is it a gui program?
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: the first pic showed a terminal within a desktop with a lot to do with installing grub, the last pic is a grub rescue screen, two different things, why?
<godofmischief> prince_jammys, yes its the nvidia x server setting gui
<prince_jammys> godofmischief: nvidia-xconfig ?
<prince_jammys> anyway, gksudo should do.
<BernSamson> everyday I'm learning more and more about linux and ubuntu
<godofmischief> prince_jammys, thanks that atleast puts me in the correct direction now just have to figure out the command to launch the app
<BernSamson> and fully coming to grasp with the power it really puts in your hand
<Maxy1982> almoxarife: first pic is in a live cd trying to fix the grub second one is what i get when i turn the laptop on
<prince_jammys> godofmischief: how were you launching a moment ago?
<BernSamson> there are things so awesome
<godofmischief> prince_jammys, clicking on the nvidia x server settings icon through unity
<prince_jammys> godofmischief: i've lost track, but i think this app used to be called nvidia-xconfig.
<prince_jammys> i don't know how to check what progs the icons point to.
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: on the live cd, isn't grub repair an option?, actual grub repair is not my forte
<godofmischief> prince_jammys, posted a few errors when i did that, nvidia-xconfig that is, then it says it saved my config to xorg.conf though
<makara> prince_jammys: thanks you're right. it kills everything. ctrl-alt-backspace
<godofmischief> prince_jammys, that may have done the trick
<raptor67682> hello. what to use to fstab to mount the nfs share ? e.g. at boot ? 192.168.10.15:/share  /share defaults,auto 0 0 ?
<prince_jammys> godofmischief: hopefully :)
<Maxy1982> almoxarife: ok forget the first pic how can i repair the problem in the second pic
<prince_jammys> !nfs | raptor67682
<ubottu> raptor67682: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: on the live cd, isn't grub repair an option?, actual grub repair is not my forte
<Maxy1982> almoxarife: on live cd i think it can be repaird but dont know how. anyway thanks
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: someone here must be a grub repair guru, who?
<JoeDeso> sts vs lts if support isn't much of an issue and the server will likely be kept upgraded? do sts server edition provide much per release? will i be using up more space on the server in choosing sts?
<raptor67682> indeed. I forgot nfs: so it would be  192.168.10.15:/share  /share nfs  defaults,auto 0 0     does that line work and boot at boot of PC?
<RaTTuS|BIG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ,- may help iunstead of grub repair
<Crash-O-D> Maxy1982, u only have ubuntu as a os option installed?
<Maxy1982> Crash-O-D: i got 3 windows 7 , mac os , ubuntu
<Crash-O-D> U have ubuntu booting before?
<almoxarife> RaTTuS|BIG: that's an awesome looking piece of software, mbr too, it needs to get more attention in my opinion
<RaTTuS|BIG> I'ved used it several times to save my bacon
<almoxarife> RaTTuS|BIG: I saved the link for my bacon too, thnks
<RaTTuS|BIG> +1
<Crash-O-D> With all this bacon i want some home fries and eggs lol
<Maxy1982> Crash-O-D: yes yesterday
<Crash-O-D> Maxy was windows your main boot loader or grub?
<evil_hog> does anybody here has experience of successful ubuntu/kubuntu x64 installation on GPT with efi partition?
<Maxy1982> Crash-O-D: Grub
<chute> Hello. I would like to access a community access point via my Wifi NIC and redistribute the connection via the Ethernet NIC to my Wifi router. Any suggestions or links on how to bridge the NICs would be highly appreciated :) Thanks.
<Crash-O-D> Maxy, when you use windows does it show ubuntu as option?
<Crash-O-D> Sorry on phone chatting so little harder then if on computer
<Maxy1982> Crash-O-D: no it wont show
<conntrack> hmm
<Maxy1982> :)
<Crash-O-D> What helped me fix my issue was if you can get in windows. Find option how to make windows loader show ubuntu. If i dont use windows i get grub recovery also
<Crash-O-D> Can you get into windows?
<Maxy1982> i cannot get in non of the os
<fedy> video cards help
<Maxy1982> only thing i can see is ERROR: File not Found
<Crash-O-D> You got you windows 7 disk?
<lu40667> yo man
<fedy> i am shopping 4 a video card for older machine w/ agp slot
<Maxy1982> the thing is windows i can fix it but i will lose the msc and ubuntu os's which am trying not to
<Maxy1982> if there is a way to fix the grub it will be better
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: you did a wubi install?
<Maxy1982> mm not sure
<fedy> my motherboard is made by ASUS and I was thinking maybe I should go with an asus 3650 video that i been eyeing
<Maxy1982> can i find out from Live cd if its installed
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: nevermind, you would know if it had been a 'wubi' install, you installed to a partion, yes?
<fedy> but I researched the suppported hardware for ubuntu link and nothing saids about the Ati Radeon 3650
<Maxy1982> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: not wubi then
<Maxy1982> every os its own partition
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: have you looked at the link http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/ ???? looks promising
<Maxy1982> i'll give it a try
<Folklore> anyone know how to edit the right click context menu listings
<Folklore> for a file
<Maxy1982> i followed some tut on google but non help i will try this
<Folklore> like when you right click a text file shows apps to open that with
<almoxarife> Folklore: in properties don't you see 'open with' ?? or something close to it??
<Crash-O-D> I was beat to it lol
<Crash-O-D> Good night
<Folklore> I want to add something to the right click menu
<Folklore> when you right click a file
<Folklore> anyone know where those settings are stored
<almoxarife> Folklore: you want to add a app that is not shown?
<Folklore> yes
<almoxarife> Folklore: and the app is already installed?
<Folklore> it's just a elf binary
<fedy> A search on the ubuntu launchpad forum I found this as the best result http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1103908
<Folklore> not intsalled anywhere, just in a folder
<fedy> they changed the launchpad forum the last time i visited
<fedy> no more discussion topics listed
<slacker-> Hi
<almoxarife> Folklore: I had sort of the same issue come up, and I never got very far, the mime type for the txt file needs to be added to the app, but unlike the older versions there isn't a place to do it easily that I found, I tried thru konqueror thinking that it would work, it does not in a gnome session though, know what I mean?
<slacker-> Is anyone running ubuntu on a i3 2120 with the on-chip video?
<geirha> Folklore: Right click -> properties -> open with... -> add your command to the list
<slacker-> I was wondering how well that works but couldn't find much info on the forum
<Folklore> geirha do you know what file that's stored in though?
<almoxarife> geirha: your version?
<geirha> Folklore: It'll add a desktop file under ~/.local/share/applications iirc
<Folklore> thanks ill take a look
<geirha> Folklore: And it also changes an entry in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<geirha> almoxarife: Every version of gnome that I can remember
<almoxarife> geirha: I don't have the option of a 'manual entry' in gnome-shell 11.10
<geirha> almoxarife: Hm. Never tried gnome-shell, but this is a nautilus setting really.
<Folklore> thanks
<almoxarife> geirha: if you know what the trick is please share, I thought it was an option before, but I don't have it now
<sgo11> hi, how to change the gdm login theme in ubuntu 11.10?
<geirha> almoxarife: If you right-click a file, do you see properties as a choice?
<sgo11> if that is not possible, at least change the background image. thanks.
<geirha> sgo11: 11.10 uses lightdm by default, not gdm
<almoxarife> geirha: yes, I get to choose from various apps, I don't get to add one manually and not all apps are shown
<sgo11> geirha, oh. sorry, I don't know that. let me google lightdm. so is that possible to change lightdm login theme?
<geirha> almoxarife: right click -> PROPERTIES -> Open with, not right click -> open with
<eradicus> is there a way to reset the sources.list?
<almoxarife> geirha: yes, open with, a manual entry is not an option, what version of nautilus you running?
<ppppurple> query, when i go to install Ubuntu 11.10 (first time linux user of any sort) it asks me if i want to run Ubuntu next to linux or erase windows and run ubuntu(not what i want) OR to create a partition for Ubuntu to run...which of these options are best?
<hansiii> one question i added a route: "route add default gw 10.9.0.2" how to delete it now?
<Mr_Queue> eradicus: Yes, vim.
<deej1976> hansiii: route del
<somsip> ppppurple: do you want to be able to use windows too?
<chute> ppppurple: create a partition for ubuntu
<Mr_Queue> eradicus: Or look at something like apt-spy, read the very short man page.
<RaTTuS|BIG> hansiii see man rout ebut replace add with del
<hansiii> deej1976: yes but i dont know the parameters
<deej1976> hansiii: man route
<sgo11> geirha, thanks for letting me know lightdm. I found the config files under /etc/lightdm. thanks.
<Fleck> hansiii route del default gw
<conntrack> hmm, that wasn't supposed to happen
<ppppurple> whats the difference between creating a partition for running ubuntu or running it alongside windows?
<mazda01> can't ever figure out why conky will show up at first upon bootup BUT then disappear?? Here's my launch file http://pastebin.com/TkUQhK0X located in the startup apps and then here;s the 2 .conkyrc files. http://pastebin.com/J2CJ12pA  http://pastebin.com/GhWxaYHE  Any help please?
<deej1976> !wubi | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<conntrack> I will to watch those sticky connections
<mazda01> !wubi | deej1976
<ubottu> deej1976: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<geirha> almoxarife: Aha, just booted 11.10, and it is indeed gone. I guess you'll have to create a .desktop file for the app under ~/.local/share/applications first then.
<mazda01> deej1976, not sure what that was about. i don't need Wubi
<larryone> Hi guys
<larryone> I have booting problems
<almoxarife> geirha: that does it? a desktop file? cool, thanks
<larryone> just rebooted after kernel upgrade, and wont boot
<deej1976> !wubi | ppppurple
<ubottu> ppppurple: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<chute> ppppurple: you can either delete the windows setup and run Ubuntu on your pc or install ubuntu alongside your existing Windows setup and have the choice of booting either Ubuntu or windows at startup
<deej1976> mazda01: Sorry it was for ppppurple:
<larryone> it tells me that /dev/disk/by-uuid/11e5.......  does not exist
<larryone> any ideas?
<mazda01> deej1976, oh ok
<filippo> Hi all, is there someone with the alc670 codec and successfully made its soundcard work?
<mazda01> any conky masters in the house?
<mazda01> can't ever figure out why conky will show up at first upon bootup BUT then disappear?? Here's my launch file http://pastebin.com/TkUQhK0X located in the startup apps and then here;s the 2 .conkyrc files. http://pastebin.com/J2CJ12pA  http://pastebin.com/GhWxaYHE  Any help please?
<ppppurple> chute: yes i actually installed it alongside but i am wondering what the difference is if i had created a partition instead....?
<rigved> larryone: how far in the boot process do you reach?
<larryone> rigved, just found the problem =0)
<ppppurple> deej1976: i use Virtual Box to run the program in Windows. just trying to understand it more
<larryone> am booted now =0)
<deej1976> ppppurple: If ubuntu is installed like a windows Apps it will run a little slower than if it was on it's own partition
<RGUYASD> hail !!!
<rigved> larryone: what was the problem?
<mazda01> conky is even running according to ps  http://pastebin.com/jg0F1iGy
<RGUYASD> what do i need for " make xconfig " to work ?
<sgo11> how to disable the 'Guest' login in ubuntu 11.10?
<mazda01> i've been dealing with this problem for a couple years and just never cared to try to fix it.
<SqRt7744> hi, a couple of months ago I read about a python script someone wrote which automatically creates a html file containing a list of all the movies in a given directory (with images, text from imdb). It was featured on a ubuntu website, perhaps omg or ubuntugeek. Strange thing is I can't find any reference to it anywhere on the 'net. Can anyone here help me out?
<larryone> rigved, some hardware was a little slow in coming up, and the booloader probably gave up waiting
<ppppurple> ok, how do you unistall ubuntu OS once you have it installed?
<SqRt7744> ppppurple, you could delete the partitions
<muhammed> my empathy is not working properly.when it automatically close itself when try to use open it
<larryone> just typed exit at the busybox prompt, and it came up alright now
<ppppurple> SqRt7744: the only partition it make was for the swap
<mazda01> SqRt7744, is it this? http://www.facebook.com/notes/programming-and-scripting-vault/tcsh-script-to-create-an-html-page-listing-files-and-directories-in-a-table-stru/175399059162376
<chute> ppppurple: can you boot both OSs now? FYI, unless you use WUBI, you will be creating a new partition anyway.
<SqRt7744> ppppurple, unless you installed it though windows, in which case add/remove apps in windows should do the trick
<rigved> larryone: most probably the slow hardware came up later. the bootloader would would not give up automatically, it would ask you before giving up. but good that your problem was solved! :)
<almoxarife> SqRt7744: xbmc should do it, but I am thinking the output file is a xml
<SqRt7744> mazda01, cool, I'll have a look, but I could have sworn it was a python script.
<ppppurple> chute: yes when i turn the comp on i can run either ubuntu or windows. ubutun runs a little slow so i was wondering it if would have been faster to partition off more then 4gigs that it made to run alongside windows
<ppppurple> and i installed it off a bootable USB...
<SqRt7744> almoxarife, thanks I'll have a look
<larryone> rigved, that's what i'm assuming
<JoeDeso> Short-term-support versions versus Long-term-support? Any benefit for the latter besides the support? Do 11.04 & 11.10 provide much for the server edition?
<larryone> it didnt ask me tho
<larryone> just dropped to the busybox prompt
<mazda01> SqRt7744, i have no idea, just googled. LOL
<mazda01> so does anyone use conky?
<mazda01> can't ever figure out why conky will show up at first upon bootup BUT then disappear?? Here's my launch file http://pastebin.com/TkUQhK0X located in the startup apps and then here;s the 2 .conkyrc files. http://pastebin.com/J2CJ12pA  http://pastebin.com/GhWxaYHE  Any help please?
<somsip> mazda01: where are you running the bash file from?
<SqRt7744> mazda01, no that's not it, that doesn't do anything other than show the directory listing as an html
<chute> ppppurple: yes, 4GB is a bit on the low side. Is grub your boot manager?
<mazda01> somsip, my home dir
<mazda01> somsip,  conky is even running according to ps  http://pastebin.com/jg0F1iGy
<mazda01> SqRt7744, didn't think it was that easy. :(
<rigved> JoeDeso: 11.10 does have some new software, specifically juju. but LTS is always better as it gets more attention in regards to stability. wait for 12.04. by that time, most of the bugs in the new packages will have been sorted out. plus there will be more charms available by default.
<somsip> mazda01: are you running it from terminal, or double clicking on it in Nautilus or what?
<JoeDeso> rigved: good point, thanks!
<paulo_gomes> hi all
<fedy> anyone know about a agp video card capable w/ ubuntu. I am maining using for Photoshop type of stuff but no gaming yet
<paulo_gomes> i'm having problems with gvim in 11.10, doesn't draw all the letters
<mazda01> somsip, it's set to run from the start up applications gui.
<paulo_gomes> i'm starting it with -f because of the menu problem
<RGUYASD> anyone in here compiled a kernel before ?
<chute> ppppurple: could you elaborate on "ubuntu runs a bit slow"?
<mazda01> somsip, if i just sudo killall conky after my machine boots up, then issue from the cli  ./.conkylauch  all is well.
<geirha> paulo_gomes: Does it have problems only with non-english letters?
<somsip> mazda01: I could be wrong, but you're starting a process, backgrounding it (and the second line in the bash file has a && at the end which does I don't know what) and then killing the parent process. I run conky from .xinitrc. But I'm no expert
<ppppurple> chute: sorry, was googling ubuntu stuff. just when i click anything while on the ubuntu OS it takes like 2 seconds to respond and open a program. im not sure what the "grub" is
<nooobie> hi guys, is it right, when i want to enumerate my network. to see ip adresses of other servers in my network and i want to scane from 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.0.255 i use: "nman -sL 192.168.0.0/24"?
<mazda01> somsip, i'll change whatever to be honest. like I said been just "dealing" with it for years now. can you point me to a place to run it upon startup from .xinited?  also, note I am running 10.04. Its a stable production box, so I am not upgrading at this time
<mazda01> somsip, also, i found that launch file commands online. the exit doesn't "kill" the process as you said, which is shown when I issue a ps . you can seee them running, it's a window manager thing i believe
<somsip> mazda01: so maybe start by just running "conky -p 30 -c /home/daniel/.conkyrc " in a temrinal and see if your conky scripts work properly first. Then put it together in a bash script, and run it from somewhere that won't kill the backgroup process. What window manager are you running?
<mazda01> somsip, i use gnome
<somsip> mazda01: fair enough. But still start by testing each one separate in an environment you can control. Run from terminal, check they work. kill them. Edit the conky files and repeat
<somsip> mazda01: k - not sure where thebest place for a startup would be. Maybe you have it in the right place
<ppppurple> any one able to direct me to info on how to get rid of ubuntu once its installed on dual boot? would like to reinstall it
<chute> ppppurple: I would suggest you run as is and get a bit used to ubuntu. Once convinced, do a more informed new install.
<mazda01> somsip, i've done all that. lol. here's it running successfully from the bash launch script. https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-buTwVKoJcyM/TuCORwQY5wI/AAAAAAAABZE/A4ja3NMUS2I/s720/Screenshot-1.png
<chute> ppppurple: just reinstall Ubuntu from your liveCD, changing your partition sizes.
<ppppurple> chute: i have been playing with it in Virtual Box quite a bit
<ppppurple> hmmm ok ill try that
<mazda01> somsip, i appreciatee your help! i am not trying to being "snippy" or anytyhing. I am just pointing out I have tried and tried all you're suggesting. May I see your .conkyrc?
<somsip> mazda01: so the problem is it doesn't run automatically on startup? Maybe I missed the root problem you are having
<mazda01> somsip, it runs upon start up. the problem is that it seems to disappear from view, BUT per a ps aux command conky is still running
<themachinegun> I NEED HELP?.. I M USING YLMS WUBI LINUX.. AND NMAP AND OTHER HACKING RELATED SOFTWARES ARE NOT RUNNING PROPERLY
<Maxy1982> almoxarife: thanks you soo much for your help i have fixed the Grub with the link you gave me
<mazda01> somsip, actually, about that pic i just uploaded. all my desktop icons on the left are hidden somehow but if i hover over them with te mouse cursor they temporarily reappear. LOL
<Madis85> Hi, is this the right place to ask questions about RDP behavior in 10.04?
<almoxarife> Maxy1982: you welcome, actually someone else came up with the link, I forget who now, share the link :)
<mazda01> themachinegun, no capitals please!
<mazda01> themachinegun, we don't like being yelled at. LOL
<somsip> mazda01: so what does the && do on line 4? Just out of interest, like
<mazda01> Madis85, sure, ask away
<Madis85> none of the umlauts work correctly when connecting to a windows server by rdp, no matter what i set the keyboard layout
<Madis85> i just get some sort of combination of characters "'u" "[o" and so on
<mazda01> somsip, it's my understanding thats what allows other command to run after that command BUT only if that command is successful. I think, LOL  I am no a bash guy at all, just found that online somewhere
<themachinegun> ok.. and i also want to ask about live hacking o/s?..
<somsip> mazda01: you have two of them. I'm not sure if this is a good thing
<baresedoc> ciao a tutti
<baresedoc> list!
<mazda01> somsip, examples are probably everywhere online of using the double &&
<ranjan_> hi all
<somsip> mazda01: if you want o go with probably without checking, that's up to you
 * noctem 
<mazda01> somsip, ok, so you're suggesting remove the second & from the second conky?
<mazda01> somsip, as I said, i'll try anything. LOL
<ranjan_> i used clonezilla for cloning ubuntu machine, when i restore the machine the grub prompt shows an error "no arguments specified" is there any workaround to solve that
<VP> ubuntu 10.10, Huawei E1550 modem (3g) connects with Docomo and other 2g sim cards but not with BSNL 3g :)
<mazda01> somsip, just found this, care to read it? http://binbashblog.blogspot.com/2010/02/my-conky-scripts-and-how-to-run.html
<somsip> mazda01: I think it looks wrong. I don't imagine it's killing the script, but you should start from something that looks right I guess. Does it all work if you run this script from terminal?
<somsip> mazda01: And?
<mazda01> somsip, so I do see my bash script may be outdated.
<mazda01> somsip, yes, as I said. I can run from terminal and all is well. I keep trying to say I think it's some window overlay issue or something
<baresedoc> ciao a tutti
<baresedoc> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> !it | baresedoc
<ubottu> baresedoc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<somsip> mazda01: and I'm only guessing based on what we've got here. I'm no expert and maybe a conky expert could help much more
<Madis85> none of the umlauts work correctly when connecting to a windows server by rdp, no matter what i set the keyboard layout, i just get some sort of combination of characters "'u" "[o" and so on, any way to get those characters to work?
<mazda01> somsip, ok, new bash script runs fine also but as I said, my dekstop icons are getting covered up again after running it
<mazda01> somsip, here's new script
<mazda01> somsip, http://pastebin.com/Gaegfmiu
<mazda01> somsip, do you use conky? if so, can I see your .conkyrc file please?
<VP> pl help
<VP> ubuntu 10.10, Huawei E1550 modem (3g) connects with Docomo and other 2g sim cards but not with BSNL 3g :)
<mazda01> somsip, and here's a psuedo log file after launching script from terminal  http://pastebin.com/0HAXdEn9
<Caterpillar> omg 1548 users
<Caterpillar> never seen so many people in one chan
<bbbbbbbb> i can't get my wlan enabled, it says "wireless is disabled by hardware switch" - i only have a fn+f12 hotkey, and that doesn't do anything.
<soreau> bbbbbbbb: Does it work if you run rfkill unblock wifi ?
<somsip> mazda01: sorry have to finish for a while. You do need someone with more experience with conky thanme
<bbbbbbbb> soreau: nope
<almoxarife> bbbbbbbb: is it off at the bios?
<Folklore> what's the mime for elf binaries?
<Folklore> can't see it listed only a lot of different entries like application/pdf
<Folklore> application/cvs etc...
<bbbbbbbb> almoxarife: is there a way to check without rebooting? i believe it is not off, but i can't reboot right now
<almoxarife> bbbbbbbb: that is beyond me, perhaps looking at kernel log? better yet, it would be on at bios if it ever worked
<mazda01> somsip, so you can't paste your .conkyrc?
<almoxarife> mazda01: sharing is not everyones forte :)
<bbbbbbbb> almoxarife: it has worked, but i only used it once in windows, quite some time ago
<almoxarife> bbbbbbbb: assume its on at bios
<panv> please, I need help over here. I always face bad internet connection, and whenever i am downloading my mail from gmail to my thunderbird , if a certain message fails, i cannot download it again because the header will be marked as processed... but in fact i dont have it on my thunderbird...
<panv> how can i tell thunderbird to download that specific message again ?
<mazda01> somsip, thanks for your help though anyway. I know helping is most times a thanksless job. LOL
<mazda01> conky launches and appears to cover up my desktop items, any thoughts anyone?
<almoxarife> mazda01: what about adding your script to 'startup apps' ???? tried that already?
<Sidewinder1> panv, You may be able to configure T-Bird to "Leave Mail on Server", rather than having it deleted after being processed.
<dr_willis> mazda01:  when lanching conky at login. ive gad to make it run via a script after a 20 sec delay
<mazda01> almoxarife, yes, it's not an issue of whether it runs or not or upon startup, it's some config setting i the conky file
<panv> thank you Sidewinder1... but now it's too late right ?
<panv> coz the error is just happening... and i am fowarding the message to myself :)
<mazda01> dr_willis, yes, I know. it's something either with the own_window or double_buffer settings.
<dr_willis> ive seen conky work right ir mess up. with no changes to its cinfigs. unuty and conky like to fight
<preksha> nybody thr?
<mazda01> dr_willis, dont run unity
<almoxarife> mazda01: what about opening a terminal and executing your script line by line? find the line that causes the problem first?
<dr_willis> id check askubuntu.com about the conky issue
<Sidewinder1> panv, Not sure; I always just used gmail through browser and T-Bird for personal/private email acct. Perhaps you could request the sender to "resend?"
<mazda01> does anyone have a basic conkyrc file I could check out? who uses gnome and NO composite manager. please
<mazda01> almoxarife, there is no problem that I see, here's the log from running from a terminal  http://pastebin.com/0HAXdEn9
<dr_willis> mazda01:  conky can generate one. check its --help
<Sidewinder1> mazda01, I believe there hundreds, if not thousands on ubuntu-forums.
<almoxarife> mazda01: still, there is a line that wipes out the icons, I am no script guru, but I would want to know which line caused it
<dr_willis> over 9000? :-)
<Sidewinder1> there are, even.
<mazda01> Sidewinder1, thanks, ive been dealing with the issue for over 2 years and I've tried "thousands" of configs only to come to same issue
<jelly> Hi, is there a ready-made DBD::Oracle package (libdbd-oracle-perl) for Ubuntu LTS?
<Sidewinder1> mazda01, Doesn't sound like fun. :-(
<almoxarife> mazda01: why are the icons on the desktop an issue? do they need to be there? I don't have a single icon on the desktop, top bar and cairo-dock at bottom, empty space inbetween
<mazda01> I GOT IT, had to change the own_window from NO to YES.
<almoxarife> :) two years, we got to see it
<dr_willis> took 2 years to try that?
<mazda01> YIPPIE  https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Qu1_nz5CcXo/TuCWnLZDS_I/AAAAAAAABZU/VOlgE-M-tpA/s640/Screenshot-2.png
<mazda01> almoxarife, lol, just never took the time to care enough to fix it.
<mazda01> almoxarife, except this morning logged into workstation and thought, gosh darn it. i am going to make conky work!
<isnomnicon>  should understand that you can leave Irssi running all the time under screen, detach from screen and disconnect from your shell, come back later, login and reattach and there Irssi will be. You should also see that with screen, you will have the ability to log in from anywhere and continue your IRCing (or whatever work you're doing in another screen window) just as you left it. Yes, it's good, I know.ould have reappeared. This is the point where you sta
<almoxarife> mazda01: you need a new stressor
<isnomnicon> exit
<mazda01> almoxarife, yeap, on to the next thing in my 10.04 setup. LOL
<mazda01> almoxarife, been using ubuntu since dapper and LOVIN IN!!!
<nsivyer> does anyone know who is in charge of the ubuntu ntp server?
<almoxarife> mazda01: you want stress? 11.10 gnome-shell, that should keep you busy
<Sidewinder1> mazda01, I'm sure, after 2 yr.s you've seen this; if not, try posting your problem on the last page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=conky
<mazda01> it's the only reason I am so vex'd on so many aspects of linux (debian based) in general. Create an issue, research, google, irc, SOLVE. Love it
<mazda01> Sidewinder1, im well aware of the forums. not bragging but i have almost 5,000 posts
<joske> #ics_desire_nexus_dev
<mazda01> Sidewinder1, im a busy body helper most times.
<mazda01> Sidewinder1, but this silly conky issue had me on my knees. LOL
<mazda01> Sidewinder1, i am dannyboy79 on the forums
<mazda01> anyone know an easy way to make desktop icons smaller?
<Sidewinder1> mazda01, I haven't been on too much, lately; only a couple of hundred beans..
<mazda01> i have a custom genoid theme but isn't there like a DPI setting somewhere to control size of icons on desktop
<mazda01> Sidewinder1, it's all good. as i said I wasn't trying to brag about my bean count I was merely showing proof that I was aware of the forums
<mazda01> Sidewinder1, like I said, been using ubuntu since dapper
<mazda01> anyone know where to find a genral setting for desktop icon size?
<almoxarife> mazda01: and icon size is still an issue? how would you do it in dapper?
<mazda01> almoxarife, pffft, not sure how to read that. u joking?
<mazda01> almoxarife, i never claimed be some know all expert.
<Sidewinder1> mazda01, But, did you post your problem in the thread that I gave you? It started in Oct. '06 and is over 1,800 pages long..
<nsivyer> it looks like ntp.ubuntu.com is experiencing issues,  random connection drops
<mazda01> Sidewinder1, no because as I stated. I never really cared enough to figure it out, much more pressing things to work on. It's all fixed now and thats good
<Sidewinder1> mazda01, If the guys/gals who frequent that thread can't answer, there may be 'no answer." :-(
<Sidewinder1> Ok, but I do understand frustration.. :D
<mazda01> almoxarife, sorry if I came off as some expert. I didn't mean to. been on ubuntu since dapper BUT still learn NEW things in ubuntu daily whether it be to use x11vnc thru a secure ssh tunnel from work OR maybe using the latest svn kdenlive to do video editing of my video game play and upload to youtube.
<mazda01> Sidewinder1, it's working, maybe you missed that I said I solved it
<Sidewinder1> Congrats!
<mazda01> doubt anyone cares BUT this is my Youtube channel and it's ALL done with ubuntu, kino, and kdenlive (and of course ffmpeg for screencasts and xbox 360 for gameplay)
<mazda01> http://www.youtube.com/user/dansnewaddress?feature=mhee
<mazda01> back to the new question, anyone know how to change default icon size of the desktop icons?
<almoxarife> I want to associate a uri to an app, sop to xbmc, I can't get started, sopcast associates to sop , anyone know what I am talking about?
<|TTTTT|> Hi room
<|TTTTT|> i have not been to irc for yrs
<|TTTTT|> just like to know if this is a singapore chatroom?
<mazda01> almoxarife, don't use sopcast but do use xbmc. sorry can't help
<Sidewinder1> |TTTTT|, Welcome! And it's multi-national.
<xcv> Hi, I would like to use Lotus symphony , so I downloaded the deb archive, but when I type in terminal symphony it say "-bash: symphony: command not found". WTF? how to launch the program?
<mazda01> xcv, you have to first install the .deb file
<|TTTTT|> Hi sidewinder... tks... like to ask u something
<|TTTTT|> u mind if i pte msg u?
<almoxarife> mazda01: and since you do use it, wouldn't it be nice to click on a sop url and off it went to open it?
<xcv> mazda01:  I did it.
<Sidewinder1> !pm | |TTTTT|
<mazda01> almoxarife, what is a sop url? some sort of website where soapoperas are held?
<mazda01> xcv, congrats
<mazda01> where is the settings for default icons on the desktop size, need to make icons smaller.
<xcv> But it don't appear in menu, and the file /usr/bin/symphony seem to point to inexistant file
<mazda01> guess ill check out gconf-editor
<almoxarife> mazda01: soaps? could I guess, never saw one with sop, but I assume someone outthere has done it
<xcv> I have nothing on the desktop
<mazda01> almoxarife, ok, i guessed. as I said I don;t know what a "sop" is
<mazda01> xcv, so did the deb installer says it ran correctyl?
<Sidewinder1> !pm | |TTTTT|
<ubottu> |TTTTT|: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mazda01> xcv, which version of ubuntu you using? 10.04, 10.10, 11.04, 11.10?
<meerkats> How do I install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-290.10.run in my 11.10?
<xcv> mazda01: it said that it was installed succesfull, and it is on 10.04
<almoxarife> meerkats: you don't, you install nivida current unless you want to fight a install
<meerkats> almoxarife, is it that difficult?
<almoxarife> meerkats: not at all
<preksha> folks how do i use xmlrpc in my _nodeapi ?
<meerkats> almoxarife, any link to "fight" the installation?
<mazda01> xcv, ah,, you're speaking my langauge. lol  so it didn't install anywhere in the menu? go to system, pref, main menu and view each category to see if it's maybe NOT check marked.
<mazda01> meerkats, you comforatble working from command line?
<almoxarife> meerkats: how do you install stuff on your machine?
<demosfar> how to check what interface uses my wireless card?
<meerkats> almoxarife, sometimes i need to compile
<mazda01> demosfar, interface? you mean like wlan0 etc etc?
<demosfar> mazda01, yes
<mazda01> demosfar, lshw normally is pretty helpful
<mazda01> demosfar, sudo lshw
<almoxarife> meerkats: seems you should be able to do the apt get thing then, the package you want is nvidia-current
<almoxarife> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<dwarder> wc
<demosfar> maybe to add | grep ?
<mazda01> hmmmm, not finding anything about desktop icon size in gconf-editor. darn it
<demosfar> to list only wifi..
<meerkats> I already have 280.13 I was aiming to 290.10
<meerkats> anyways im reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<mazda01> demosfar, well, i am not sure what info you're looking for. i may have a better command if I better understood what you're doing
<demosfar> I found it. It's on eth2 interface..
<xcv> mazda01: no I cannot find it. But with this tree: http://www.mediafire.com/?vsvl77za5ydd5a5 Where is the launcher of symphony?
<mazda01> demosfar, doesn't make any sense. normally "eth" interfaces are for NIC's not wifi cards
<demosfar> one more question...in ubuntu 11.10 there is no package manager? (I wan to install grub2 customizer, but in software center i cannot find that program)
<demosfar> i know... my crazy comp :)
<mazda01> xcv, you'll find people willing to help more if you used pastebin next time. let me look, one second
<mazda01> xcv, just a "protip"  lol
<deej1976> demosfar: apt-cache search grub2
<theadmin> mazda01: New Broadcom drivers create eth* interfaces.
<theadmin> mazda01: No idea why
<xcv> mazda01: it is tooo huge to past in pastbin
<almoxarife> meerkats: ppa? still easier than fighting it? ppa:ferramroberto/nvidia
<almoxarife> meerkats: yes, the 210
<demosfar> deej1976, there is no grub2 customizer listed after casche searc
<almoxarife> meerkats: yes, the 290
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I switched my desktop from unity to xfce. I also wanted to try xdm instead of lightdm. The switch to xdm went fine, but now that I switched back to lightdm with dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, after rebooting, the x.org doesn't start. If I switch back to xdm, everything is fine, but switchting to lightdm makes light not want to start
<mazda01> xcv, ok. did you read the full install tutorial of http://wiki.oseems.com/programming/symfony/setup-symfony-in-linux
<meerkats> almoxarife, thanks, I was just about to run my .run as root
<deej1976> demosfar: not in the repository then
<mazda01> xcv, i am not familar with symphony is
<mazda01> theadmin, ah, see thats a new thing i learned. LOL
<mazda01> theadmin, not a wifi guy BUT good to know for future ref
<deej1976> demosfar: startupmanager?
<pzn> how can I know the reasons about a package exists in 11.04 and does not exist in 11.10? (trying to discover about package rpncalc)
<SmokeyD> the screen keeps blinking from black to the console, tryinng to start x.org, and finally gives up
<demosfar> deej1976, so, do u know any grub2 gui customizer other that startupmanager, cause i cannot remove entry from startupmanager..
<mazda01> theadmin, was just telling someone how you learn something new in linux daily despite being a user since dapper
<xcv> mazda01: there is a litle problem: they propose only .deb or .rpm package for linux
<deej1976> demosfar: nope
<SmokeyD> I can then switch to the console using ctrl-alt-f1, then reconfigure xdm to be the default, and stop lightdm and start xdm, and I can login again
<mazda01> xcv, i thought you had a deb?
<SmokeyD> but if I then switch back to lightdm, x.org fails to start again
<mazda01> SmokeyD, you know what the X error is?
<xcv> mazda01:  I cannot extract the txz or zip archive
<mazda01> theadmin, you happen to know how to change desktop default icon size?
<mazda01> xcv, cannot?
<mazda01> xcv, not sure what you mean, you don't know how or you got an error?
<newer> hello world
<newer> ?
<xcv> No because on the wiki they say to download tgz archive witch is unavailable
<theadmin> mazda01: No ideas lol
<mazda01> newer, hello world back at ya
<RGUYASD> anyone in here can help me with make xconfig problem ?
<SmokeyD> mazda01, will check (I guess in .xsession-errors?)
<newer> 喔
<Sidewinder1> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<newer> 这是什么东西的
<ror> Is there a ubuntu one support channel?
<mazda01> theadmin, ok, i am using a custom genoid theme and i have only a 1280x1024 monitor and the desktop icons take up too much room. lol
<newer> 表示不会用啊
<mazda01> SmokeyD, 1 place to look sure
<theadmin> newer: rm -r ~/Desktop/*
<ror> I'm just trying to sync a 30kb file, I can see the folder on my other machine but not the file :\
<theadmin> err
<theadmin> mazda01: rm -r ~/Desktop/*
<geirha> !ubuntuone | ror
<ubottu> ror: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<ror> ta geirha
<mazda01> SmokeyD, well, i am asking what happenes when trying to use the lightdm
<mazda01> theadmin, NOT FUNNY!!!!
<newer> jo
<theadmin> mazda01: Ah come on, who NEEDS desktop icons?
<mazda01> theadmin, seriously. with n00bs in here you posting stuff like that
<newer> quit
<theadmin> mazda01: Okay okay, sorry
<MonkeyDust> mazda01  please don't use the word n00bs here
<xcv> mazda01: it is not Symfony but it is lotus symphony from IBM to be abble to read .doc without buying microsoft office 2010
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Why? Everyone was one someday, it's nothing to be ashamed of or anything offensive, imo
<meerkats> After trying to install ferramosca's ppa I get this The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. how do I bypass that?
<mazda01> theadmin, for now, me. LOL   i've tried gnome-do and glx_dock  in the past
<azriel> my computer keeps locking up, total freeze and the only thing i can do is restart does this sound familiar to anyone? ubuntu 11.04 with lxde on compaq presario CQ57, google has failed me
<almoxarife> mazda01: ubuntu-tweak should solve your problems, not for 11.10
<mazda01> MonkeyDust, ok
 * theadmin uses Launchy on her machine, mazda01
<theadmin> mazda01: Works great for me :)
<mazda01> theadmin, will check it out. THANKS!
<almoxarife> azriel: check your ram
<mazda01> almoxarife, just installed ubuntu-tweak recently also. will rerun it. thanks
<theadmin> mazda01: it's like gnome-do but looks better and isn't mono-dependent
<azriel> almoxarife: what about my ram?
<SmokeyD> mazda01, I fixed it by completely purging lightdm and related packages, and reinstalling it without the unity-greeter. Now it does start fine
<mazda01> SmokeyD, awesome!!!
<e01>  /j xfce
<mazda01> so you guys like unity?
<MonkeyDust> i don't
<Exopaladin> I don't
<SmokeyD> mazda01, now I don't have window borders in xfce though :(
<azriel> mazda01 >:|
<almoxarife> azriel: insure your ram is not the problem, then look at the health of your disks, then ????
<SmokeyD> Login is fine, but the window borders are missing
<SmokeyD> using the xfce session
<mazda01> xcv, um, pretty sure you can open a .doc with openoffice or libreoffice
<mazda01> SmokeyD, sounds like your missing your window decorator
<azriel> almoxarife: Im sorry I'm not understanding you right now, check my ram for what? how? Health of what disks?
<xcv> mazda01: Of course but With openoffice or libreoffice It display .doc like a draft. For sending CV it is impossible to be hirred
<deej1976> xcv: I would export the CV to pdf and send that.
<xcv> mazda01: It is because compagny want CV only in .doc, and reject PDF or ODT
<meerkats> that nvidia drivers ppa doesnt have an available PUBKEY, how bad is that?
<theadmin> xcv: Maybe you should consider another company.
<theadmin> meerkats: Nothing to worry about to be honest
<mazda01> SmokeyD, can you fire up gconf-editor?
<meerkats> theadmin, ok
<mazda01> xcv, so whats the end goal again?
<MonkeyDust> meerkats  ppa's are maintained by one person only, it's not offical
<almoxarife> azriel: you said your machine freezes, yes? and you have to restart. you want to insure your 'ram' is not the issue, bad ram is somewhat easy fix, $$$ aside
<ror> come on guys don't be arseholes, every single recruitment company I've come across has insisted on .doc, it's nothing to do with the companies hiring
<xcv> mazda01: , theadmin Because Every compagny who Hire beginer want only .doc CV
<sebster> I'm using xubunte and I don't know how to make the screen settings permanent. Iv'e got the script to make the changes via arandr but I don't know where to put it. All tutorials I've seen were for different versions. Any ideas?
<xcv> The goal is to be hired without buying microsoft office
<mazda01> xcv, i use openoffice and just "save-as" to .doc
<SmokeyD> mazda01, I can't type anything. I can open up a "run command" box with alt-f2, and I can click in it with the mous and click the buttons, but I can't type anything
<mazda01> xcv, some formatting crap gets weird with bullets sometimes though but it serves my purpose
<Sidewinder1> mazda01, Same, here.
<azriel> almoxarife oh ok
<azriel> kim ross is the ideal
<xcv> mazda01: If I do that, ms office user will say that my CV is a draft -> CV go to the bin
<ror> xcv: What do you mean, "Draft"?
<SmokeyD> can I launch a command on the console and start it for a different display? So I can start xfwm or xfce-panel in the console on cltr-alt-f1 for the graphical desktop?
 * Sidewinder1 Doesn't understans, has never heard of "CV."
<mazda01> xcv, ok, sorry. this sounds beyound my knowledge. i would say look for a recently dated tutorial on install and using lotus symphony in ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> understand, even.
<xcv> Draft: a durty document
<mazda01> xcv, or tell the MS user he's at the mercy of the all powerful GATES and you will not bow down. LOL
<theadmin> SmokeyD: Sure... DISPLAY=:0 xfwm
<theadmin> SmokeyD: etc
<xcv> lol mazda01, I said this after the reject of position application
<mazda01> xcv, ouch, sorry to hear that.sounds like a letter needs to be sent informing them to get with the times and not everyone can afford MS Word
<xcv> mazda01: then he said "I hope You are not looking for a job because I will do all my possible to forbide my contacts to hire you"
<mazda01> xcv, OVER A SILLY .DOC FILE?  wow, sorry for caps
<xcv> I only said that I send CV with normes ISO format
<almoxarife> CV???
<mazda01> xcv, ok, why is this tut not working for you?  http://wiki.oseems.com/programming/symfony/setup-symfony-in-linux
<mazda01> need coffeee........ BRB
<theadmin> xcv: They are stupid, seriously... Well, if you really need to, run MS Office in Wine or whatever
<babilen> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xcv> mazda01: I said I use only ISO 19005-1:2005 and ISO26300:2006, and that .doc don't match with any iso
<mazda01> xcv, may even be easier running vbox with xp in it and MS office
<theadmin> xcv: Actually, even if it doesn't, docx has an ISO standard...
<xcv> mazda01: I wont crack a  software, neither buy microsoft. I don't want to make market part lying lol
<almoxarife> CV??? resume?
<theadmin> almoxarife: Yes
<xcv> theadmin: docx has an iso standart not supported by 2007, and 2010 don't run on wine
<theadmin> The poor girl (guy?) has trouble with LibreOffice's DOC conversion, which I agree, is no good.
<theadmin> xcv: hey um, what about Google Docs?
<almoxarife> xcv: for the love of god, do it in google docs, and go on with life!
<xcv> Google doc sucks at .doc, and .docx
<SmokeyD> mazda01, theadmin, I managed to get the xfwm4 and xfce4-panel started from the console using theadmin's tip. Now I do have window borders
<xcv> google doc sucks even on PDF
<SmokeyD> and I can type and start dconf-editor
<theadmin> xcv: Won't they even accept a link to a shared google doc?
<almoxarife> !ot | xcv
<ubottu> xcv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xcv> I repeat; google doc sucks even with odt and pdf
<theadmin> almoxarife: We're not offtopic, it's a real support issue
<theadmin> Trying to figure out the best way to create a proper doc file >.>
<xcv> and office 365 sucks with doc lol
<almoxarife> theadmin: libreoffice?
<almoxarife> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<theadmin> xcv: Oh oh OH! Microsoft provides a web version of their Office products, search for "Office Web Apps"
<SmokeyD> mazda01, what should I setup in dconf-editor to make sure the xfwm4 window manager and all corresponding stuff are started properly?
<mazda01> SmokeyD, hmmmmm, setting your default window manager should have done that for you, it doesn't?
<mazda01> almoxarife, coulnd't find desktop icon size in ubuntu-tweak. oh well
<mazda01> theadmin, what was the similar type app you use to cairo-dock, glx-dock or gnome-do?
<theadmin> mazda01, launchy
<mazda01> theadmin, ok
<arcsky> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<arcsky> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<arcsky> how can i fix that ?
<mazda01> arcsky, you have synaptic or similar package manager open?
<deej1976> arcsky: Is the software center run or similar
<arcsky> in ubuntu server not any gui
<mazda01> arcsky,  you can't install stuff from terminal AND have synaptic or ubuntu software center open
<kki313> Hey folks, I use "arista-transcode -d web -p "H.264" -o file.avi dvd:///dev/dvd" and it always stops encoding after 40 to 60 percent. Any idea whats going wrong?
<Sidewinder1> arcsky, Then another apt-get, terminal runnung?
<mazda01> arcsky, hmmmmm. issue ps aux | less and go thru and see what's running that would be installing software
<SmokeyD> mazda01, no. I can choose between xfce session and xubuntu session in lightdm. But whichever I choose, xfwm doesn't seem to be running (there are no window borders, panels, etc)
<theadmin> arcsky: You are running APT as root, right?
<geirha> arcsky: Make sure there's no apt-processes currently running. E.g. ps -ef | grep '[a]pt'
<mazda01> SmokeyD, what version of ubuntu again?
<geirha> arcsky: If there isn't, dpkg has probably crashed at some point. So you may need to run dpkg --configure -a
<mazda01> arcsky, listen to geirha. i sense wisdom in this one.
<LEGRAND> ciao
<sebster> is there a keyboard shortcut manager in xubuntu like there is in ubuntu? I can't find anything. I want shortcuts for minimizing windows etc. Any ideas? Ty
<LEGRAND> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mazda01> theadmin, sudo aptitude search launchy  returned NADA. must not be in repos?
<theadmin> sebster: Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts
<theadmin> mazda01: Ain't. There's a deb package on their site.
<SmokeyD> mazda01, I'll install the gnome-desktop-environment, switch to the gnome session in lightdm, see if it works, and if so, switch back to xfce-session, maybe that resets the settings properly
<arcsky> #  dpkg --configure -a
<arcsky> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<mazda01> SmokeyD, worth a shot. wish i could help more. basically the startup apps appear to be missing xfce panel etc etc
<sebster> theadmin, yes, but there are no predefined commands for minimizing etc and I don't know them. Is that all there is? How can I find out the various command?
<theadmin> mazda01: http://launchy.net/downloads/linux/launchy_2.5-1_i386.deb
<deej1976> arcsky: sudo apt-get install packagename ?
<arcsky> http://pastebin.com/RzHfhmz9
<theadmin> sebster: Oh that... See in "XFCE4 Settings Editor" or something like that, it's under, um... "xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts" or something
<deej1976> arcsky: looks like and update process is running
<arcsky> pt-get install nmap
<arcsky> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<arcsky> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SmokeyD> mazda01, where is it normally configured that xfwm4 and xfce4-panel, etc should be started?
<theadmin> arcsky: Are you running the command as root?
<theadmin> arcsky: Because that's a must
<sebster> theadmin, I found some shortcuts inside the window manager, that'll do for now, ty
<mazda01> SmokeyD, not sure. doesn't xfce have a system type thingy where "Start Up applications" can be configured.
<geirha> arcsky: Does this output anything?  sudo fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<SmokeyD> mazda01, it does I think. I will check that as well. But I will first have to figure out the command for it, since I don't have any panels and menu's :)
<SmokeyD> mazda01, thanks for thinking with me
<mazda01> SmokeyD, in mine it's gnome-session-properties but obviously you're not using gnome. hmmmmm
<arcsky> theadmin: yeah root of course
<alex88> hi guys, actually libtiff-dev requires libjpeg6 but i wanted to installad libjpeg8 instead, how can i force the dipendence, maybe just set libjpeg6 as installed and install libjpeg8c from source
<theadmin> SmokeyD: xfce4-session-settings
<evilC> Hi all, I have ubuntu running in a virtualbox VM and it is saying 'The volume "Filesystem root" has only 0 bytes disk space remaining'. can anyone help?
<theadmin> evilC: Um, you should have given it a bigger hard drive image
<evilC> its 7GB...
<evilC> its only a LAMP server...
<theadmin> evilC: ...Hardly enough, a regular Ubuntu install takes up around 6GB and...
<mazda01> theadmin, having a brain fart. how to remove an install .deb?
<kki313> Any idea about the arista-transcode issue?
<mazda01> remove an installed .deb package
<evilC> OK, so how do I expand it?
<theadmin> evilC: Oh, you mean... you're on the server edition?
<evilC> no I have a GUI
<theadmin> mazda01: sudo dpkg -P launchy # Something like this
<theadmin> evilC: Then no big surprise. And you can't really expand a vdi, you must create a new one
<kki313> Or any alternative command...
<mazda01> theadmin, thanks!
<arcsky> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root        374 F.... dpkg
<evilC> oh bugger
<kki313> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10
<evilC> is there a way to import the old files?
<mazda01> OMG!!!! I have to get up in an hour for work.   :(
<theadmin> mazda01: I don't recommend trying that...
<arcsky> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mazda01> gonna be a long tiring day at work. lol
<arcsky> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<arcsky> grr
<mazda01> theadmin, trying what?
<theadmin> Oh sorry
<theadmin> Wrong person
<mazda01> ok
<kaiserfarrell> hi
<theadmin> evilC: I don't recommend trying to copy the files over. Bad idea.
<mazda01> theadmin, i was like, UH OH. i already ran that dpkg command.
<Man_of_Wax> are there many differencies between approx, apt-proxy and apt-cacher-ng?
<evilC> this looks like a tut on doing it - sound like what I need? https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=17512
<evilC> hmm, this one seems more recent and has pictures :) http://www.mdl4.com/2010/05/expand-vdi-virtualbox/
<deej1976> Man_of_Wax: http://lists.netisland.net/archives/plug/plug-2008-05/msg00038.html
<almoxarife> arcsky: how did you get that error? what did you run?
<Man_of_Wax> deej1976: tnx
<geirha> arcsky: Well, there's a dpkg process running somewhere that has the lock
<geirha> arcsky: ps -f 374   should give you some more info about the process. What does it have in the TTY column?
<mazda01> GOODNIGHT friends
<MonkeyDust> 1pm here
<xcv> ""Office Web Apps"" is worst than openoffice for .doc
<bha> har IBM thinkpad R50e, problemer med lyd
<raidgh0st> Ubuntu seems to be the best option to have a stable workstation. When Microwhore only respond with screen of blue. Ubuntu is a true winner.
<xcv> Why ubuntu and not mint?
<theadmin> xcv: Well you don't have much more choice then
<raidgh0st> Should we go for the 11.04 or the 11.10
<theadmin> raidgh0st: Wait for a few months and see how wrong you were ;) Honestly, Ubuntu ain't the stablest distro around
<xcv> theadmin: I think Lotus symphony is the best to read, make .doc
<bha> Jeg kjører ubuntu 11.10
<sx_usr__> hi all
<sx_usr__> i am having problem getting my HP EliteBook to have the lcd screen when undock
<raidgh0st> theadmin: its more stable than winblows 7
<MonkeyDust> bha  english only here
<jussi> !no | bha
<ubottu> bha: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Sidewinder1> raidgh0st, I would actually suggest, 10.04; it's actually supported longer than 11.04.
<MonkeyDust> mentalt ute av balanse!
<bha> ok
<theadmin> raidgh0st: I dare to disagree, my Windows 7 setup does not fail me whereas Ubuntu keeps crashing, and other Linux distros work better.
<alex88> hi guys, how can i force a dipendence in apt?
<theadmin> alex88: You can't... APT isn't gonna let you break your system ;)
<theadmin> raidgh0st: Guess it's just the user :D
<alex88> theadmin: oh..so i think i'll replace manually the files :D
<raidgh0st> theadmin: When you install windows 7, You add all the updates. You spend 2 hours. And the computer goes into "freeze" mode. You try to restart by power off and power on. And all you get is a flashing - (Tried it 4 times) the same issue.
<BetaBrain_> hi all
<raidgh0st> Then i am open for another os
<theadmin> raidgh0st: pm?
<phenom> raidgh0st: And what breaks when you sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<phenom> I've never had a problem with Win 7, I did however have something break every dist-upgrade
<phenom> Ubuntu devs need to take the time to work on stability vs OMG MOAR FEATUREZZ!!!!
<dr_willis> a reinstall of windows 7 here.. took about 7 hrs the other day..
<phenom> 7 hours to install anything?
<dr_willis> phenom:  next release is to be mainly a 'polishing' release i hear.
<phenom> dr_willis: Call Geek Squad.
<dr_willis> phenom:  yes. systemn restore from 4 dvd's and then the system had to reboot like 40+ times. for all the crudware im gessing.
<dr_willis> geeksquad is a rip off.
<phenom> dr_willis: They've lost me. I'd prefer Mint LMDE over Ubuntu.
 * Sidewinder1 Tries to picture dr_willis calling Geek Squad..
<evilC> bah shoulda used acronis
<dr_willis> phenom:  whatgever then..
<phenom> dr_willis: I agree, but I wouldn't spend 7 hours configuring anything anymore.
<xuser1> hi linuxers
<dr_willis> phenom:  this was not 7 hrs of me confioguring.. this was 7 hrs of putting in the dvd's and then watching it reboot and set itself up for the 'first time' booting of the os..
<BetaBrain_> Hello. I have a problem, when compiling a kernel driver with more than 3.0 who explains to me why?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/763700/
<evilC> acronis boot manager with a copy of your OS image on D: = never down for more than 30 mins
<arcsky> UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY      STAT   TIME CMD
<arcsky> root       374     1  0 Dec07 ?        Ds     0:01 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 23 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/per
<dr_willis> After the 7 hrs... then i spent another hr+ removing preinstalled garbage. :)
<raidgh0st> phenom: what breaks. Depends on what version you are on of course:P
<arcsky> i did apt-get upgrade yesteday and it freezed
<xuser1> ubuntu has a gnome 3 version withowt unity?
<dr_willis> xuser1:  install and use gnome-shell
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> gnome-shell looks nice
<phenom> dr_willis: Yea, sorry if I came off as argumentative in any way. I just hate ubuntu these days.
<phenom> Not sure what it would take to get me back.
<xuser1> i want to download ubuntu 11.10 but with g 3 , no nity
<MonkeyDust> xuser1  try xubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> xuser1:  look for unsupported/unofficial variants then.
<phenom> But ubuntu has a big following so this honkey's opinion doesn't really matter.
<phenom> :)
<xuser1> i want say ubuntu with gnome 3 (gnome shell)
<xuser1> no xubuntu or unity
<phenom> I want Debian with Gnome 2 is all.
<theadmin> xuser1: apt-get install gnome-shell && apt-get remove unity && echo "All done!"
<MonkeyDust> phenom  gnome2 is dead, canonical can't help that
<theadmin> xuser1: That's about all you need :P
<phenom> MonkeyDust: Not can they help any of the dozen or so bug reports I've filed.
<phenom> s/Not/Nor/
<xuser1> i wwant TO DOWNLOAD a ubuntu gnome 3 version
<xuser1> withowt unity
<deej1976> xuser1: It doesn't exist
<theadmin> xuser1: We don't provide something like this.
<xuser1> ok
<meerkats> are nvidia graphics cards VESA compatible?
<giles> How do I set my desktop to the default gnome 3 shell look and feel in oneiric oncelot?
<xuser1> :-D
<theadmin> xuser1: And we won't support derivatives that do.
<xuser1> ok
<dr_willis> xuser1:  you need to find a UNOFICIAL UNSUPPORTED by this channel variant then.
<phenom> MonkeyDust: I'd bet on a legit gnome 2 fork soon enough.
<dr_willis> id bet any gnome fork will die off within a year.
<MonkeyDust> phenom  MATE already exists
<phenom> MonkeyDust: right
<Fusrodah> hi where in the file system would I find ~/.mozilla/plugins
<dr_willis> but we have this sort of discussion way to much in here. :)  time to shift it to Ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere else..
<phenom> Lol
<phenom> Night guys.
<giles> Fusrodah: ~     is  /home/<username>
<phenom> seeya MonkeyDust, dr_willis
<phenom> WOOT
<MonkeyDust> take care phenom
<Fusrodah> thanks but all I see there is desktop, documents,download, music,pictures etc
<dr_willis> Fusrodah:  bash basics.. anything with a . beginning is 'hidden'
<giles> Fusrodah: files and directories beginning with . are hidden
<dr_willis> tell your file manager to show hidden files
<dr_willis> or just hot ctrl-l in nautlils and type in the path
<hever> Hello how can I deactivate unity via the shell and use gnome instead ?
<deej1976> Fusrodah: nautilus: crtl+h show hidden
<deej1976> !notunity | hever
<ubottu> hever: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> hever:  install some other desktop and select it at the login screen.
<theadmin> hever: apt-get install gnome-shell
<dr_willis> hever:  gnome-shell is the unity  alternative
<Fusrodah> thanks
<dr_willis> Fusrodah:  and CASE is imporntant in linux
<giles> dr_willis: so I could also apt-get remove unity if I have installed gnome-shell?
<Fusrodah> I'm trying to install shockwave flash from Adobe but it's so annoying
<hever> theadmin, dr_willis if I search for it I found no package...
<raidgh0st> The adobe flash is memory stuckable
<MonkeyDust> hever  you have to activate the source
<hever> hmm
<meco> I just upgraded to 11.10, but now the sound has diappeared. Can I get some help on this?
<MonkeyDust> meco  begin by typing alsamixer in a Terminal
<arcsky> apt-get upgrade gets also a new kernel ?
<giles> MonkeyDust: Where is the apt source for gnome-shell then?
<MonkeyDust> giles  if you use Software Center, it asks to activate the source
<xuser1> in found a ubuntu gnome 3 version
<meco> ok
<xuser1> ubuntu gnome shell remix
<theadmin> xuser1: It's unofficial, though, so don't expect support from here.
<xuser1> ok
<giles> MonkeyDust: I don't use Software Center, I just edit /etc/apt/sources
<Fusrodah> lwhy is something as simple as installing flash so difficult in Linux
<theadmin> Fusrodah: It's not difficult, it's "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer".
<MonkeyDust> giles  i don't remember the source name
 * MonkeyDust launches ubuntu in vbox
<giles> MonkeyDust: its oky, I will read about "ubuntu gnome shell remix"
<PhoenixSTF> good morning Ubuntu
<hever> MonkeyDust, I activated the source but it's still not available
<meco> Alsamixer says "Headphone Jack Sense [Off]". How can I switch it back on?
<Fusrodah> thanks theadmin, after watching code scroll up the terminal window for 5 minutes flash is now finally working :D
<theadmin> Fusrodah: lols, that's all there is to it :D You have to learn to use apt-get or at least the Ubuntu Software Center.
<meco> I cannot see anything in 'Sound' under System Settings that look out of order either.
<Fusrodah> yes, I only got Xubuntu yesterday and its confusing. Wireless didn't work out of the box and I had to find code to disable touchpad clicks but now all seems to be working
<Flamekebab> I'm setting up a VPS running Ubuntu. What would you recommend to run a mail server?
<raven> ffmpeg maxrate obviously does not work - any suggestions?
<meco> Sound fixed!
<theadmin> Flamekebab: postfix I suppose, that's what everyone uses
<sertaconay> raven: what's the problem ?
<adon> hello
<Alex609> hello
<Flamekebab> theadmin, I figured there'd be a "what everyone always used to use" and perhaps a "these days you might want to try"
<Flamekebab> I'll note down postfix for the moment
<raven> sertaconay, i set maxrate to 2500k but it still goes to 6500 and above with mpeg4 coder
<theadmin> Flamekebab: I never did set up a mail server, but I just monitor lines scrolling through this channel, note what people suggest/ask about, etc
<Flamekebab> fair enough, I shall keep my glaziers peeled
<raidgh0st> Ubuntu and Cedega, (to play windows games) how stable and gamefriendly (not problems) ?
<theadmin> raidgh0st: Isn't Cedega discontinued?
<hever> I installed gnome-panel but without any effect, I can't choose it in the login window. Shuld I change the login manager?
<theadmin> raidgh0st: "Cedega Gaming Service itself is being retired"
<jonathonf> hever: did you install gnome-session ?
<valentin_> nicolas????
<valentin_> fgq
<adon> hello
<theadmin> raidgh0st: Suggestion: PlayOnLinux.
<hever> jonathonf, no ;)
<hever> jonathonf, I'm not sure...
<jonathonf> hever: OK, so install it and that should get you GNOME
<valentin_> !,!,!,
<jonathonf> hever: if you're after the fallback version you'll also need gnome-session-fallback
<jonathonf> hever: if you want gnome-shell you'll need to install gnome-shell :)
<sertaconay> raven: no idea but can i ask what you use it for ?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<ziggyfish_> Something is happening at the moment that is very hard to explain, When I press F1 the dialog that opens can't be closed (when you click the close button it opens the same window again). Also it steels focus so that you can't type things without clicking on the title bar while your typeing. It is happening now on my desktop (which has ziggyfish logged in). Does anyone know what the command that runs the help system?
<theadmin> ziggyfish_: yelp
<ziggyfish> theadmin: can I disable it some how?
<theadmin> ziggyfish: I beleive you may be able to apt-get remove it
 * ziggyfish arms is killing from clicking so much
<hansiii> how to change the order of the rules e.g. in my FORWARD table in iptables
<RaTTuS|BIG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ziggyfish> theadmin: I just renamed the binary
<roland> Hi. Can anyone recommend a laptop for *buntu, intended use is software development(embedded and other) so it should be reasonably fast to be able to compile software on site. I've had driver problems with most of the laptops I've tried, and i'm fed up with it. MAC and Win7 is not a solution.
<RaTTuS|BIG> roland anything that is a year old or so ....
<quigg> help needed. i amdual booting windows 7 and ubuntu. i reinstalled ubuntu and made new partiotions on free space and now when i start my laptop i get a message and black screen saying "error:unkown filesystem" "grub rescue>" and i can enter commands...what do i do!?!?
<roland> RaTTuS|BIG: I have many laptops at work, which are a year old or so, and they all have their issues. I've tried a lenovo for a couple of days, and that seemed to work most painlessly.
<jonathonf> quigg: sounds like you need to reinstall grub (or update-grub) so it knows about the new partitions
<lengyue> hello everyone
<lengyue> is someone here?
<quigg> jonathonf: how would i do that? i dont think i can load any OS at this point
<RaTTuS|BIG> quigg - boot from the install cd
<lengyue> exit
<quigg> RaTTuS|BIG: how would i be able to boot into windows?
<RaTTuS|BIG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<yada> too many steps to follow , google may give a better answer
<jmcantrell_> network manager shows "device not ready" under wireless, but my wireless seems to be working. anyone know what my problem might be?
<xkws49er_> when i do irc chats like this and someone says leave a message do I just type it in and press enter or do I have to do something special
<Bhavesh_> is there any issue when install Ubuntu 10.04 on i3 processor ? ? ?
<user__> i had both vista and ubuntu in my system. I just installed ubuntu from scratch. Now nothing happens. Ubuntu doesn't start at all
<Bhavesh_> I tried but can't get full screen & not work network functionalities like connect to Internet
<RaTTuS|BIG> xkws49er_ - yeah just type and stay arround
<xkws49er_> ok thx
<xuser1> is lightdm better than gdm?
<xuser1> :-D
<RaTTuS|BIG> xuser1 depends
<Bhavesh_> ? ?
<xuser1> what depends?
<xuser1> is lightdm faster than gdm?
<B3rz3rk3r> xuser1 depends what your needs are i think RaTTuS|BIG is trying to say
<Sidewinder1> Ah, a piano player from Connecticut; Welcome!!
<xuser1> is light dm faster?
<RaTTuS|BIG> probably depends on hardware, config etc - why dont you try both
<xkws49er_> Sidewinder1 -- me?
<xuser1> on the same system ?
<Sidewinder1> xkws49er_, Yes. ;-)
<RaTTuS|BIG> xuser1 yes -
<xkws49er_> Sidewinder1 - how do you know?
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<xkws49er_> ...
<cjfkdj> Creepy to say the least
<xkws49er_> yes sir
<Sidewinder1> Nah, but kinda' off topic, for this channel.
<BluesKaj> xkws49er_, . surprising how much info a whois gives about your IP and location
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> Just havin' a little fun..
<Sidewinder1> More coffee..
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, the piano player part is a bit arcane , dunno how you guessed that
<xkws49er_> yes
<xkws49er_> it is.
<lunatichead> Hi Everybody I am new to UBUNTU... try it out
<BluesKaj> we are, lunatichead
<lunatichead> BluesKaj: :)... Linux has changed my life in every way... also the way the opensource community thinks...
<lunatichead> I am from India
<szal> lunatichead: be happy all you want, non-support talk is in #ubuntu-offtopic nonetheless :)
<Sidewinder1> lunatichead, Welcome to the Club!
<conntrack> With a nick of lunatuchead I doubt that
<RaTTuS|BIG> lunatichead do you have a supoprt question or just to chect - if chatting try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lunatichead> RaTTuS|BIG: Thanks for the info..
<lunatichead> Will post a question if I have
<RaTTuS|BIG> lunatichead - and you should not connect to the internt from a root account really
<szal> that too
<lunatichead> aahahah Ya noticed that...
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | lunatichead
<ubottu> lunatichead: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<lunatichead> K Iam signing out and the will be back with a normal user..
<lunatichead> thanks for catching on that
<Sidewinder1> np
<kki313> Arista problems probably come from a Gstreamer Bug: https://github.com/danielgtaylor/arista/issues/98
<alaing> hi I'm trying to login to mysql but i keep getting #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server. I ssh to my server and can login to mysql from there using the same username and password which suggests its phpmyadmin thats at fault.
<alaing> ping?
<Sidewinder1> pong
<alaing> the channels sem really dead today
<RaTTuS|BIG> alaing - ping wont help phpmyadmin though
<alaing> RaTTuS|BIG: I was hoping pong could lol
<Sidewinder1> alaing, 1,591 people on, at present..
<alaing> Sidewinder1: how do i check that?
<deej1976> alaing: Is MySQL listen on the network port. Default is localhost only
<Sidewinder1> alaing, I'm using X-Chat and it's listed in the upper right corner of my window; not sure how, in your client.
<Whitesquall> sorry for offtop, but what type of hash is it? "M0Owz1W6zpDNw" Anybody knows?
<deej1976> : Looks like a random generated string
<alaing> deej1976: it should be i didn't have a problem before. how do i check it stilll is
<alaing> Sidewinder1: I'm using chatzilla. oh yeah i just spotted where you got that info 1595 users now
<DemonWitch> hey i installed ubuntu on a 8gb stick and i have hardly any space left. Can i erase those? /usr/share/doc and/or  /usr/src
<j0nr> Is this the place to ask for help getting an ubuntu ec2 instance running from command line?
<deej1976> alaing: have you got nmap ?
<alaing> deej1976: not that i know of. not heard of it before
<deej1976> alaing: on your mysql server check: cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf | grep bind
<deej1976> alaing: Is commented out
<alaing> hmmm just ssh to my server and it says it needs to restart
<deej1976> alaing: What did you last do to your server ?
<alaing> nothing although I've had the box unplugged and tunred off for a couple of weeks
<alaing> I'm just restarting it quickly
<prophead> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ehsan> how can i  used aria2 download manager ??
<ehsan> how can i  used aria2 download manager ??
<jason00> question - if I delete 70-persistent-net-rules it should automatically regenerate the NICs upon bootup, right?
<evilC> can anyone help me extend an lvm partition that is inside an extended partition? I have fdisk all ready, just not quite sure which options to pick
<ehsan> how can i  used aria2 download manager ??
<ehsan> how can i  use aria2 download manager ??
<deej1976> jason00: Yes
<jason00> deej1976: thought so. my onboard re-populates, but my PCI does not. I'm trying to set up a demo computer for a class with 2 NICs to do separate things. Hmm...
<deej1976> !repeat | ehsan
<ubottu> ehsan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<deej1976> jason00: Is the nic visiable from lspci ?
<jason00> deej1976: yes. I see both ethernet NICs there.
<deej1976> ehsan: try sudo apt-get install aria2
<ehsan> i install this, how use this
<alaing> deej1976: just ssh back into my machine
<deej1976> jason00: Does network manager display anything?
<jason00> deej1976: no, I'm using the interfaces file... which makes me wonder... let me check it...
<jason00> deej1976: wait, does the PCI card have to be plugged in to ethernet for it to repopulate? Because I havent had it plugged in yet
<deej1976> ehsan: alt-f2 and enter aria2
<ehsan> where shud alt-f2 ??
<deej1976> jason00: Both possibitlies are possible, plug in might work
<alaing> deej1976: I ran cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf | grep bind and it returned bind-address = 127.0.0.1
<deej1976> alaing: sudo gedit /etc/mysql/my.cnf and put a # before that line are restart mysql
<deej1976> ehsan: You your desktop?
<Sidewinder1> ehsan, Perhaps this will help: http://aria2.sourceforge.net/
<ehsan> yes
<negev> hi, if im running 10.04 LTS what is involved in switching to ubuntu-hardened?
<alaing> in vim how do you save and exit?
<jason00> deej1976: doesnt look like its working. :(
<ehsan> i installed aria2, now  how i can download a movie  link whit aria2 ?
<jason00> deej1976: ubuntu hangs for 60 seconds at startup, saying looking for network configuration
<jonathonf> alaing: esc, :o, :q
<ehsan> i installed aria2, now  how i can download a movie  link whit aria2 ?
<alaing> jonathonf: i tried :o and it says "no write since last change ( add ! to override)"
<alaing> lol : o
<Sidewinder1> ehsan, Here is a link to the aria2 Manual, I hope that it answers your questions: http://aria2.sourceforge.net/aria2c.1.html
<deej1976> jason00: Did you check the /etc/network/interfaces file
<jason00> deej1976: I think we might be back. I just ran sudo ifconfig eth0 up and I see it now.
<jason00> deej1976: Im not seeing it in the 70 persistent file but maybe if I reboot now itll see it
<xangua> ehsan: if you mean with firefox, flashgot has aria support http://flashgot.net/
<xangua> well at least aria, it doesn't mention aria2
<jonathonf> alaing: might be :w not :o :S
<deej1976> alaing: What editor are you in?
<alaing> deej1976: vim
<deej1976> alaing: vim esc esc :wq
<danileigh79> If I boot from LIVECD/USB, can I have GPARTED delete the entire WinXP partition from this HDD and increase the existing Ubuntu partition to take up the entire HDD?
<Stanley00> danileigh79: yes, gparted is default in liveCD
<popey> danileigh79: yes
<Sidewinder1> danileigh79, I don't see why not..
<popey> danileigh79: if the windows partition is to the left of the ubuntu partition then you can delete windows, then move ubuntu 'down' (to the left) the disk and then expand it 'up' (to the right) of the disk
<alex88> hi guys, how can i reinstall a package with apt-get?
<danileigh79> To all who answered, does it matter if my LIVECD is 9.10, but I'm running 11.04 on the HDD?
<popey> alex88: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<popey> danileigh79: shouldn't, no
<popey> danileigh79: gparted doesn't really care about what's in the partition when you resize them
<alex88> popey: oh, great! thank you!
<danileigh79> popey: Thanks, I'm planning on moving all my WinXP files to a diff lappy, then turning this lappy into an Ubuntu only computer
<popey> danileigh79: sweet!
<ehsan> tnx xangua, i now can use aria2, but in not better than DTA
<danileigh79> popey: Even though this lappy came originally with WinXP in 2005, it's getting SLOW... Ubuntu seems to run better than WinXP on this one
<MeirD> Hello
<MeirD> I want to create a SSH tunnel one my server so when a request comes from a host to download a file using SCP, it will be forwarded to a different server.
<kki313> I'm starting to think that there is not a single working solution to rip DVDs in 11.10 :/
<airtonix> kki313: how many "solutions" have you tried?
<warfaren> if everything else fails you can probably just run imgburn in wine and clone disk
<Pici> kki313: handbrake works pretty well for me.
<alaing> deej1976: phpmyadmin still not letting me in
<The_BROS> how to use Gimp in one window?
<deej1976> alaing: Did you restart mysql ?
<warlock_handler> hi
<Barbarian> danileigh79, Thats fairly normal, windows has a lot of bloatware, needing frequent hardware upgrades. GNU/linux doesn't
<alaing> yes and I rebooted the machine just in case
<somsip> The_BROS: don't you need GimpShop?
<The_BROS> <somsip> What is that?)
<xangua> a gimp fork in one windows The_BROS
<somsip> The_BROS: http://gimpshop.com/ I'm sure it had a one window layout but maybe not. Possibly worth looking at?
<alaing> deej1976: yes and I rebooted the machine just in case
<deej1976> alaing: Can you connect with mysql client from a remote system
<Barbarian> xangua, ooh, thatll be useful for me converting people who are used to photoshop. Thanks!
<airtonix> The_BROS: use gimp 2.7.x it has one window layout
<The_BROS> <somsip> Thanks. I heard that gimp 2,7,3 is in one window, but it is unstable((
<deej1976> alaing: mysql -h mysqlserver -p -u userid database
<somsip> The_BROS: Ah ok. That's a new one on me
<evil_hog> anyway, why do you prefer single window for gimp?
<airtonix> The_BROS: gimpshop doesn't have one window layout. (it's also a fairly insignificant issue)
<alaing> deej1976: At the moment I have a headless server and I'm using putty on my win7 machine to connect to it.
<warlock_handler> is there any decent speech to text lib.. ?
<warlock_handler> that can be used to build with ubuntu
<alaing> deej1976: from putty I can access mysql and login with the same username/password that I'm trying with from phpmyadmin
<airtonix> warlock_handler: nothing like at&t natural voices. no.
<kki313> Pici: Handbrake just showed all chapters, but didn't start ripping...
<deej1976> alaing: Can you connect with MySQL Workbench: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/#downloads
<The_BROS> If I want to upgrade my Ubuntu to 11.10, what desktop will be better for using with Cairo docks? Gnome classic or Unity?
<alaing> deej1976: actually should I maybe try #mysql?
<cromag> hmm any idea on why "add printer" in the printers section of system settings are geyed out ?
<cromag> cups is installed.
<alaing> deej1976: oh workbench let me give that a go
<kki313> airtonix: I tried several (looking for a command line soluition for a script), including handbrake (devel), arista, vobcopy...
<warlock_handler> airtonix: thats text to speech.. i want it the other way round... text 2 speech .. i could use festival.. thats good enough
<kki313> solution
<carl__> lu
<alaing> deej1976: I tried connection to my server 192.168.123.123 on port 3306 and it wouldn't connect
<alaing> deej1976: surely it shouldn't matter as phpmyadmin is installed on the same machine and so it should be workign using localhost
<alaing> same machien as mysql
<evil_hog> alaing: did you check that mysql is running?
<deej1976> alaing: Yep, if it's all on one machine should matter
<alaing> evil_hog: it is runing as I can use it from putty
<alaing> deej1976: why should it matter?
<deej1976> alaing: On server : sudo service mysql status
<deej1976> alaing: ~ shouldn't
<alaing> deej1976: it says its started and running
<evil_hog> alaing: netstat -an |grep 3306
<alaing> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<alaing> i did comment out some text which deej1976 asked me too
<evil_hog> alaing: does 'telnet localhost 3306' without quotes connects to the server?
<alaing> evil_hog: from cmd on my windows 7 machine?
<evil_hog> alaing: from your server's putty console. where mysql is
<evil_hog> alaing: oh sorry, i've read above that you could access your mysql from localhost
<chester> OL
<chester> oLA
<chester> dUVIDA MOMENTANEA!!
<chester> Como abilitar os plugins extras do Compiz ??
<DJones> !br | chester
<ubottu> chester: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MonkeyDust> !pt| chester
<botsman> +version
<botsman> version
<deej1976> botsman: lsb_release -r
<deej1976> botsman: uname -v
<meerkats> can anyone help me with openbve 1.3.2.10 under ubuntu 11.10 not using wine?
<hroi> hi, Im trying to setup procmail as my mail handler for all users,
<hroi> according to the procmail tutorial, I should edit /etc/postfix/main.cf
<hroi> however there is now such folder or file on my ubuntu
<hroi> no such file!
<botsman> join dchub://pluk.epn.ru
<hroi> I mean
<gildedgod> hroi: apt-get install postfix ? :3
<hroi> oh
<hroi> lets see
<hroi> gildedgod: yeah postfix is not installed
<hroi> gildedgod: however there is mail going to /var/mail/...
<hroi> gildedgod: I wonder what agent is taking care of my mail?
<gildedgod> hroi: because ubuntu shipped with exim
<hroi> gildedgod: i should prob. uninstall the current agent, and then set postfix
<hroi> exim
<hroi> ok
<hroi> yeah exim4 is installed
<gildedgod> exim vs postfix - is endless holywar :3
<deej1976> !return
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sidewinder1> botsman, You need to precede the 'join command with /
<gildedgod> do anybody ever heard about any ubuntu distribution trageted to displayless devices?
<MonkeyDust> gildedgod  you mean embedded?
<hroi> gildedgod: I guess I could also config exim to send to procmail, right?
<gildedgod> hroi: shure
<pppurple> how do you tell where ubuntu is installed at on your hard drive and where its running from and where it will save too? (i messed up some partitions)
<deej1976> gildedgod: Server install ?
<gildedgod> deej1976: yes
<deej1976> gildedgod: Download the ubuntu server addition
<gildedgod> deej1976: the problem is that this PC has no video at all
<deej1976> gildedgod: Serial port ?
<MonkeyDust> gildedgod  i manage my remote pc over ssh, it has has no display
<evil_hog> well... does anybody have experience of successfull installation of ubuntu x64 on gpt table and EFI? :)
<gildedgod> MonkeyDust: yeas, that's exactly what I want to
<gildedgod> but I need to install Ubuntu first
<evil_hog> mine doesn't want to boot if i do manual prtitioning
<gildedgod> and that is the problem))
<botsman> 2Sidewinder1. Thanks. I am dummy in system
<gildedgod> probably, i can try to install system on hard drive connected to other PC, and then connect it back to no-video-broken PC...
<Sidewinder1> botsman, My pleasure. ;D
<botsman> How install gcc in ubuntu?
<deej1976> botsman: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<deej1976> gildedgod: That would work
<VP> how to install the betavine packages on Ubunto 10.10
<nailora> how can i find information on the difference between https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ ? those wikis seem to be related but i do not understand how...
<VP> how to install the betavine packages on Ubunto 10.10?:)
<VP> pl help, how to install the betavine packages on Ubuntu 10.10?:)
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| VP
<ubottu> VP: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gildedgod> deej1976: so, will try it :)
<ojno> hi, were there any changes to how linking command line options work between gcc 4.5 and 4.6? almost the same command line options as work on a ubuntu 11.04 32bit install aren't linking libs in correctly on ubuntu 11.10 64bit. http://pastebin.com/6x4bJ0tF http://pastebin.com/c0WK2fkt
<botsman> 2deej1976. Thanks.
<zac12> Hi there, Could somewhere please let me know how I could permanently change from gnome to xfce?
<pppurple> where does the software center save programs too?
<pppurple> or how can i find it?
<MonkeyDust> zac12  backup and fresh install
<deej1976> pppurple /var/cache/apt
<hoeker> hi, i want to test my firewall. i blocked all ports expect udp/137 but now i want to send a test package to see if the package counter in iptables goes up. anybody know how to send such a package?
<VP> botsman: try sudo apt-get install gcc
<evil_hog> hoeker: for tcp/ip you could use telnet from another pc :)
<zac12> MonkeyDust: I am not running windows ;)
<evil_hog> hoeker: or nmap for any port
<MonkeyDust> zac12  i wasnt talking about that OS, what do you mean
<deej1976> zac12: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, then during login select Xfce session
<warfaren> ok gonna need some help here, i would like to print text in my terminal but not scroll to the bottom. just like with less. but less can't view the custom ansi symbols i have. any ideas?
<Dougy> hi guys! i have a debian 6 dom0 and a ubuntu 11.10 domU. I want to install the Xen based kernel in the domU so I can use pygrub
<Dougy> I don't see a linux-image-*xen package I'm used to seeing.. what am i missing? A repo?
<MonkeyDust> Dougy  wrong channel
<gildedgod> warfaren:  | head -n 10 ?
<Dougy> MonkeyDust: what is right one
<MonkeyDust> Dougy  try a Debian channel
<Dougy> why?
<Dougy> it's an ubuntu guest
<jason00> How can I re-generate a new network udev persistent file if mine was erased?
<Dougy> debian has nothing to do with this
<Dougy> other hten its virtualizing the ubuntu VM i'm wokring on
<warfaren> gildedgod: thanks, but it still scrolls to the bottm, could might aswell use cat
<MonkeyDust> Dougy  misunderstood, then
<Dougy> it's an ubuntu 'machine' i'm woring on and i need the xen kernel package
<Dougy> for it
<pppurple> is there a new user intro to 11.10 built into ubuntu? i thought i was looking at one earlier
<warfaren> less is very nice because it starts at the top of the printed text
<Disqualified> hey
<Disqualified> how do i edit the tty terminal messages that appear when i console login ?
<Disqualified> how do i edit the tty terminal messages that appear when i console login ?
<Dougy> MonkeyDust: linux-image-2.6.26-2-xen-686_2.6.26-15_i386 for example was an old one
<Dougy> but i need the one in ubuntu 11.10..
<gildedgod> Disqualified: /etc/motd
<ojno> Disqualified: depending on what version of ubuntu you have. /etc/motd is where the message is stored but it might be autogenerated by update-motd
<Disqualified> ojno, ok can i delete that file? and not have it generated again?
<ojno> Disqualified: in which case /etc/update-motd.d - check "man update-motd"
<deej1976> !info xen-hypervisor-4.1-i386
<ubottu> xen-hypervisor-4.1-i386 (source: xen): Xen Hypervisor on i386. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1-2ubuntu4.1 (oneiric), package size 607 kB, installed size 668 kB
<Dougy> that does't look like a kernel
<nailora> Disqualified: http://deadmemes.net/2010/10/19/fear-and-loathing-in-debianubuntu-or-who-needs-etcmotd/
<deej1976> Dougy: I was just after a description
<Dougy> ahh okies
<Dougy> sorry
<Dougy> Seems to me I may be SOL
<Dougy> no amount of googling or repo searching is helping me
<Disqualified> ojno, edited the appropriate file. do i now run update-motd?
<Dougy> !info xen-utils-common
<ubottu> xen-utils-common (source: xen-common): XEN administrative tools - common files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.0~rc6-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 91 kB, installed size 428 kB
<Dougy> !info xen-utils-4.1
<ubottu> xen-utils-4.1 (source: xen): XEN administrative tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1-2ubuntu4.1 (oneiric), package size 1704 kB, installed size 5928 kB
<ojno> Disqualified: you should find it picks up the changes immediately, if you log out and log in it should be changed
<Disqualified> ojno, k ty
<deej1976> Dougy | https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ojno> np
<Dougy> unless the kernel is built in maybe
<deej1976> Dougy: might be ubuntu is more geared to KVM
<Dougy> deej1976: even still, it should be bootable to xen
<Dougy> my issue is
<Dougy> if i boot with pygrub and the stock linux-image kernel it cant find root device
<pppurple> is there a hot key to bring up the work space so you can select which one you want?
<pppurple> i cant quite get anything to work right today /sigh
<Kneferilis> Hello, I need some help please.
<Frogging101> Kneferilis: Don't ask to ask, just ask
<Kneferilis> what they do to offer on linux unlimited free space/unlimited bandwidth? Cloud computing? https://www.unlimitedgb.com/linux-hosting.html
<deej1976> pppurple: crtl+alt up/down arrow ?
<Frogging101> How do I start multiple login sessions? Like, a new X session but with a window manager and everything working.
<Frogging101> What commands does ubuntu run on startup to initialize the GUI?
<Frogging101> I'm using 11.10
<Pici> Kneferilis: That doesn't appear to be withing the scope of this channel.  Perhaps #web or #ubuntu-offtopic may be a better place to ask
<pppurple> deej1976, Thank you!
<Disqualified> how  can i check the remaining free space of my root partition? (its also encrypted, but now its open that i use it)
<MonkeyDust> Disqualified  df -h
<deej1976> Disqualified: df -lh
<Disqualified> deej1976, /dev/mapper/vg-root   7.0G  6.7G     0 100% /
<Disqualified> why is it 100% ?
<johnjohn101> how is the support for ssd's in the current ubuntu 11.10?
<Arm0ur> Disqualified: Because you are almost out of space
<deej1976> Disqualified: Filesystems have a reserved space
<Disqualified> deej1976, for what?
<MonkeyDust> Disqualified  you using intel?
<Frogging101> Does anyone here know how to start multiple X sessions in Ubuntu 11.10? So I can have a session on display :0 and a session on display :1
<MonkeyDust> Disqualified  you using an intel videocard?
<deej1976> Disqualified: When using the ext2 or ext3 filesystem by default 5% of the available blocks is reserved for use by the root user. This allows the system to continue running if non-root users fill up the file system and also assists in preventing file fragmentation because the filesystem does not fill up completely.
<Disqualified> MonkeyDust, no nvidia
<MonkeyDust> ok
<nailora> Disqualified: deej1976 is probably right. "tune2fs -l" might show it to you
<Disqualified> deej1976, is there any way to move 400 free mb from my /boot partition to / ? (root is encrypted though)
<grosendorf> So for some reason, the /etc/apache2 folder is missing from my Ubuntu 10.10 installation.  I've removed the package and resinstalled it numerous times, I've tried running dpkg-reconfigure, I think i'm out of ideas.  Everytime I reinstall apache2, it simply fails to create it's configuration folder.  Permissions on /etc are fine.  Any ideas?
<deej1976> grosendorf : sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2 ?
<pppurple> why does the touch pad mouse stop working in 11.10?
<SUPPORT_> h
<Disqualified> normally i would do it with gparted. shrink boot 400mb and enlarge extended/logical root partition by 400. Wont that ruin my encryption of root?
<deej1976> Disqualified: Maybe boot from liveCD gparted and adjust partitions, do you have a lot of old kernels around?
<Disqualified> deej1976,
<grosendorf> deej1976: no dice
<Disqualified> no
<deej1976> grosendorf: Any errors ?
<diatomaceous> Hey everyone!  Is there a way to make open office (libre office?) ignore my gtk theme?
<slartibartfast> pal.de
<deej1976> Disqualified: I'm not sure, it's risky
<grosendorf> deej1976: nope, completes totally normally
<grosendorf> except for the missing /etc/apache2 folder :/
<deej1976> grosendorf: sudo apt-get purge apache2 , then reinstall?
<MonkeyDust> and delete some config files, maybe
<grosendorf> tried that too
<Frogging101> What commands does Ubuntu run at startup to initialize the GUI?
<grosendorf> no luck
<Frogging101> Like the X server
<deej1976> Frogging101: The login screen is ldm
<SUPPORT_> d
<evil_hog> deej1976: isn't it gdm?
<deej1976> evil_hog: Changed in 11.10
<evil_hog> oh
<evil_hog> but it's still kdm in kubuntu 11.10 right?
<deej1976> evil_hog: image so
<Frogging101> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10
<almoxarife> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1.2 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 428 kB
<k013> hi guys, is the look changer being included in 12.04 LTS?
<Frogging101> deej1976: Well what I'm trying to do is run multiple X sessions. I don't know how
<Frogging101> In 11.10
<deej1976> Frogging101: Switch user?
<MonkeyDust> Frogging101  do you have examples of it working?
<WanderingEnder> Hey, how do I mount smb:// shares in 11.10 from GUI?
<WanderingEnder> I mean for good, not "click, mount, wait, auto-unmount..."
<_SHO_> I am in the market for a new router and it needs to play well with windows 7 and linux, any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> WanderingEnder  add it to fstab, no?
<deej1976> WanderingEnder: Might need to enter a line in /etc/fstab
<k013> hi guys, is the look changer being included in 12.04 LTS? just like the one in ZORIN OS!
<MonkeyDust> k013  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<WanderingEnder> Yeah, that's what I thought I'd need to do. Is there something GUI-like, or should I just open terminal?
<compdoc> never heard of Zorin OS
<compdoc> is that the OS Zorro uses?
<k013> ok, thank you @monkeydust
<Frogging101> Just... how do I start another X display from the command line?
<Frogging101> startx -- :1 makes a new display, but there's no GUI
<demosfar> anyone familiar with problem after installing gnome-shell on ubuntu 11.10? (Top bar is messed up...)
<evil_hog> Frogging101: try to run ldm if you want new login screen
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> How can I turn off the fan
<peyam> in my min ipc
<peyam> it almost kills me like a human
<evil_hog> Frogging101: or if you want to start unity with current user, you should read about .xsessionrc or .xinitrc
<evil_hog> Frogging101: so startx would know what to do after starting X
<evil_hog> usually, LDM does it itself
<botsman> How update old unsupported system? E.g. Hoary Hedgehog.
<Frogging101> evil_hog: Okay
<Frogging101> evil_hog: By ldm do you mean the command "lightdm"?
<roberto_> help with wirelesss activation
<deej1976> !eol | evil_hog
<ubottu> evil_hog: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<evil_hog> Frogging101: something like that, but i not sure if it would work.
<deej1976> !wireless | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<demosfar> anyone now how to fix top bar in gnome3: http://imgur.com/HhCtS ?
<evil_hog> botsman: probably, just install new one?
<alaing> does ubuntu/linux use "WORKGROUPS"?
<evil_hog> alaing: hey, did you solve your phpmyadmin issue?
<compdoc> alaing, not really - but samba does
<pppurple> i need some help getting rid of some partitions i created to try and run ubuntu seperate of windows and failed. now dont know where ubuntu is running from and what i can delete...i have Gparted and a couple app screen shots and can explain more/better if any one is willing to help http://imgur.com/C9UPu http://imgur.com/ecvzN
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, /dev/sda8 is your ubuntu install.
<demosfar> ubuntu 11.10 don't have package manager installed?
<deej1976> demosfar: Software Center ?
<demosfar> ok software center...what about old package manager?
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, how did you come up with that? and if i delete every thing besides that and sda1 and sda2 to save windows?
<deej1976> demosfar: Would need to be installed, synaptic
<deej1976> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.2ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 2099 kB, installed size 6980 kB
<demosfar> tnx deej1976
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, you want to keep windows too and it says /dev/sda8 mountpoint /
<Shodowjedi01> Greetings I have an issue I need some help with
<deej1976> !ask | Shodowjedi01
<ubottu> Shodowjedi01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Shodowjedi01> Can someone help me getting my audio in jack working?
<vonHerman> recently - after installing awstats - i encountered a lot of problems with access rights to shared libraries
<deej1976> !anyone | Shodowjedi01
<ubottu> Shodowjedi01: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vonHerman> i'm working on Ubuntu 10.04.3 with 2.6.32-34-server kernel
<t2hu> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<alaing> evil_hog: no not yet
<t2hu> sorry
<MahaVishnu> Shodowjedi01, using ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Shodowjedi01> 10.10
<MahaVishnu> Shodowjedi01, and your line in jack does not function, have you checked the settings in alsamixer ? or pavucontrol for a gui.
<Shodowjedi01> I downloades Alasa and pavucontrol to no avail
<k013> @monkeydust - hi, the guys at ubuntu+1 said they are not including it! too bad! anyway - check out this video if you have time, enjoy! thank you. - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHCDU-CUoaQ
<pppurple> MahaVishnu,  i guess im just not understanding all that i can do with partitions. the only partitions i need is SDA1 and SDA2 to dual boot windows, how would i be able to give that extra space to be usable in linux?
<bolo56> hail !!!
<alaing> evil_log I was just thinking what has changed since I last used the server and the only thing I can think of is that I changed the WORKGROUP name on the router
<vonHerman> shortly after instalation of awstats i recieved a lot of errors like Starting ClamAV daemon clamd /usr/sbin/clamd: error while loading shared libraries: libclamav.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied
<vonHerman> or imapd: /usr/bin/imapd: error while loading shared libraries: libfam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied
<bolo56> .
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, it looks like you have 2 linux installs on 1 drive.. and windows apparently. and an OEM windows recovery partition.
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, your end goal is to dual boot windows + ubuntu ?
<alaing> evil_hog: my putty connection keeps timing out
<kernelpanic> After booting the oneiric 32bit image from a usb stick, the desktop comes up. After about 5 seconds, almost all widgets freeze, just the mouse is still working. Is that a known problem?
<Shodowjedi01> so no one is going to help me with my sound issue?
<dr_willis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<szal> Shodowjedi01: as of yet you haven't explained your problem
<Shodowjedi01> I just want to know if someone can help me get my audio in jack working
<MahaVishnu> Shodowjedi01, what does your configuration tab look like in pavucontrol ? is it set to analog stereo duplex, what does your input tab look like?
<evil_hog> alaing: sad
<vonHerman> anyone can suggest solution? cause i'm running out of options. tried to reinstall suspected packages, checked ldconfig and checked the rights to libs
<Shodowjedi01> what is the command for pavucontrol
<vonHerman> with no luck
<test_compile> hello anyone run flightgear in ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> !away > rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234, please see my private message
<deej1976> vonHerman: what are the permissions of those files?
<MonkeyDust> Shodowjedi01  i use jack for cd ripping, what's up
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, yes. i was running Ubuntu beside windows and then reinstalled it and tried to make a partition for the ubuntu OS and a partition for data in ubuntu. i had 3 partitions for windows, a recovery, an OS, and a Data. when i did that install and restarted i came up to a system file error and a command of grub rescue> that i didnt know what to do with so i booted back off a USB and now have a lot of partitions and no idea what i need to do with them or how
<pppurple>  to install ubuntu how i originally wanted to
<butti> hello
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, start by unmounting them all.
<butti> i need help by using synaptic. I get following error when i starting synaptic:
<Shodowjedi01> I downloaded rackaarack and I just want to get it working with my 1/8 input
<Shodowjedi01> but my imput jack isn't reading
<butti> libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Shodowjedi01> the mic in jack isn't functioning
<vonHerman> deej1976: all look lige this: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1487368 2011-04-22 21:05 /usr/lib/libperl.so.5.10.1
<butti> libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MahaVishnu> Shodowjedi01, are you going to give me the info I asked for so I can try to help with your input jack?
<deej1976> vonHerman: permissions on /usr
<demosfar> having problem while installing newest ati drivers. Here is jockey.log: http://pastebin.com/5abe4S7u
<dr_willis> !find  libstdc++.so.6
<ubottu> File libstdc++.so.6 found in gcc-snapshot, lib32stdc++6, lib32stdc++6-4.4-dbg, lib32stdc++6-4.5-dbg, lib32stdc++6-4.6-dbg, libhfstdc++6-4.6-dbg-armel-cross, libhfstdc++6-armel-cross, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.4-dbg, libstdc++6-4.4-dbg-armel-cross (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libstdc%2B%2B.so.6&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<evil_hog> !efi
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, mounted means its mounted to the ubuntu OS? so i need to keep SDA8 intact cause its running the OS now?
<MahaVishnu> Shodowjedi01, please talk to me in this channel. and the command to open pavucontrol is pavucontrol.
<vonHerman> deej1976: drwxr-xr-x  10 root root  4096 2011-10-14 08:23 usr
<dr_willis> i thought  libstdc++.so.6 is a rather critical lib. wonder if you had some filesystem error that currupted it butti. or removed it.
<demosfar> having problem while installing newest ati drivers. Here is jockey.log: http://pastebin.com/5abe4S7u
<Shodowjedi01> ok I opend Pavucontrol Maha
<pppurple> is it better to use Gparted or just the disk utility
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, in a terminal type sudo mound and paste me the results.
<Shodowjedi01> what did you ask me to look at?
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, mount *
<MahaVishnu> Shodowjedi01, your config tab and your input tab.
<MahaVishnu> Shodowjedi01, config should be set to analog stereo duplex and input should be line in.
<Shodowjedi01> my input is set to internal audio analog
<Shodowjedi01> and under config it is set to analog sterio duplex
<Frogging101> How do I make it so that a user can run selected commands as sudo, but not be able to use sudo for anything else?
<MahaVishnu> Shodowjedi01, set your input to line in.
<dr_willis> Frogging101:  add the proper entries to the /etc/sudoers file.
<MonkeyDust> Shodowjedi01  please add the name of the person you are addressing
<deej1976> vonHerman: Does dmesg show anything
<pppurple> MahaVishnu,  sent you a personal window with results
<Shodowjedi01> I think that worked Maha!
<Shodowjedi01> Thank you! :-)
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, pastebin means. paste.ubuntu.com or something ;-) not a pm but thats ok. anyway unmount /dev/sda*
<evil_hog> why the installed ubuntu doesn't boot if i install it on manually partitioned drive? GPT table, first partition is 20mb bootable fat16 efi
<evil_hog> fully auto installation works
<MahaVishnu> evil_hog, ubuntu doesn't auto make gpt partitions does it?
<evil_hog> MahaVishnu: 11.10 x64 does, on my laptop at least (with EFI)
<raven> ffmpeg/winff preset: how to limit mpeg4 super high quality preset to maximum 4mbit?
<MahaVishnu> evil_hog, oh. im not familiar with what efi is sorry. I was unsure because I upgraded and my / is not on a GPT thats why I asked. but I guess it's since I upgraded.
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, paste bin like the link to the photos? not sure what that is. sorry about the PM. and which SDA* to unmount?
<vonHerman> deej1976: well I just run dmesg |egrep 'unable|error'
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, all of them.
<Frogging101> I've noticed that in 11.10 the system settings are dumbed down to being nearly useless...
<mneptok> evil_hog: you're using UEFI?
<vonHerman> [    0.179175] rtc_cmos: probe of rtc_cmos failed with error -16
<vonHerman> [    0.180415] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
<evil_hog> MahaVishnu: its probably because my system using EFI and i installed x64 version
<raven> ffmpeg/winff preset: how to limit mpeg4 super high quality preset to maximum 4mbit?
<MahaVishnu> evil_hog, what is EFI please ?
<evil_hog> mneptok: i dunno its efi or uefi. laptop z570 lenovo
<dr_willis> raven:  make a preset that has the proper ffmpeg options?
<evil_hog> MahaVishnu: some kind of bios replacement :)
<deej1976> vonHerman, please so output into pastebin
<MahaVishnu> evil_hog, oh interesting never heard of it till now ill have to do some reading.
<raven> dr_willis, which of theese options have to be changed
<dr_willis> raven:  no idea. Id have to look at the ffmpeg docs/faq/guides
<mneptok> evil_hog: UEFI partitions need to be ~120MB and formatted FAT32. they need to be mounted to /boot/efi and the EFI bits of GRUB2 need to be installed.
<mneptok> evil_hog: the Ubuntu installer should detect all this and set it up. if you choose to do it manually, then you need to be very aware of the rules.
<evil_hog> mneptok: with default partitioning it was fat16 20mb (or 200mb, can't remember) and it worked. i've seen ubuntu in uefi boot menu and was able to boot it. well, i still can see it but it doesn't boot
<demosfar> how to install drivers from file .run?
<mneptok> !info grub-efi
<ubottu> grub-efi (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.99-12ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 any-powerpc any-ppc64 any-sparc any-mipsel i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 powerpc ppc64 sparc mipsel kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Hexch> anyone good to pure-ftpd here ?
<mneptok> evil_hog: ^^^^
<evil_hog> mneptok: alright, if i'll make 120mb fat32 partition. what should i chose in installer GUI? to install grub to /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 (efi partition)
<dr_willis> demosfar:  you run the .run file.. chmod +x foo.run   then ./foo.run
<dr_willis> demosfar:  and normally its best to use the drivers from teh repos.
<vonHerman> deej1976: http://pastebin.com/fau1Q3G9
<mneptok> evil_hog: if you want to define all this stuff manually, i would suggest you use the alternate installer.
<demosfar> dr_willis, i have problem  while installing newest ati drivers. Here is jockey.log: http://pastebin.com/5abe4S7u
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, you get those unmounted ?
<sebx> How do I generate a xorg.conf file? I've tried booting into recovery and running Xorg -configure but got an file lock error.
<dr_willis> demosfar:  will mean very little to me.. I dont use ati. and its not reccomended to use the .run installer.
<tim167> hi, can anyone help me get Wacom Bamboo ctl-470/K working on ubuntu?
<MahaVishnu> sebx, what kind of card ?
<dr_willis> demosfar:  the forums or askubuntu.com may have some info on the problem,
<sebx> intel onboard from i3 530
<demosfar> i don't have choice...cause my gnome shell wont work good without newest drivers
<sebx> MahaVishnu, intel onboard from i3 530
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, not just yet. trying to understand what im doing so i can re-do an install and not mess it up again.
<evil_hog> mneptok: well, the main reason why i'm doing so is that i want separate /home and  i want 4k aligned partitions.  the default GUI installer can see EFI partition. but i'm not sure what should i choose as target for grub. the drive itself or that efi partition
<deej1976> vonHerman: Nothing in there
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, unmounting doesn't destroy anything
<MahaVishnu> sebx, what exact error?
<mneptok> evil_hog: sudo grub-install /dev/sd(whatever)
<sebx> MahaVishnu, it couldn't get a file lock on some temp file, don't remember exact message. Is that otherwise the best way?
<mneptok> evil_hog: that's AFTER you install the grub-efi package and remove grub-pc
<vonHerman> deej1976: but problem with multiple programs pesists :/
<MahaVishnu> sebx, you might need to kill x before you do -configure
<MahaVishnu> sebx, try sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<sebx> MahaVishnu, I'm in recovery mode, I don't think it was running. I'll try that, ty
<MahaVishnu> sebx, are you on a gui now or no?
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, it wont let me Unmount says "the daemon is being inhibitied"
<sebx> MahaVishnu, yes, I'm in gui now
<evil_hog> mneptok: and then i should add ubuntu to efi menu?
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, close any open windows of any files. close gparted etc.
<deej1976> vonHerman: sudo cat kern.log | pastebinit
<sebx> MahaVishnu, I'll try to go to a virtual console and kill x
<MahaVishnu> sebx, yea.
<gnaddel> Does anyone here by chance have any experience with a Skystar USB HD2 dvb-s2 tuner under ubuntu?
<MahaVishnu> gnaddel, the ubuntu websites have some kind of h/w compatibility DB I believe...
<diatomaceous> Hey everyone!  Is there a way to make open office (libre office?) ignore my gtk theme?  -  Just in case anyone else cared, I found a fix - sudo apt-get remove libreoffice-gtk did the trick.
<kish> im having trouble reinstalling grub2, it tells me "/usr/sbin/grub-prove error cannot find a device for /boot/grub is /dev mounted?
<kish> i don't know what ot do
<dr_willis> kish:  so you are on a live cd? or what exactly?
<kish> yes,
<kish> im on a live cd.
<butti> hello, need help for solving this: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gnaddel> MahaVishnu: It appears that some people have it working but googling how to do it turns out to be.... not so much fun indeed ;)
<mneptok> evil_hog: then "sudo update-grub"
<evil_hog> mneptok: thank a lot for the info. i'm going to give it last try today
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, i was only ableto unmount 1 of the mounted SDA7
<mneptok> evil_hog: there's no manual tweaking of the GRUB menu necessary
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, the other revieved this error Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<pppurple> umount: only root can unmount UUID=9883d10a-8bc5-4184-9c4c-f03e42191022 from /
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, sudo ;-P
<evil_hog> mneptok: and what about efibootmgr?
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, prefix the unmount with sudo
<deej1976> butti: find / -name libstdc++.so.6
<deej1976> butti: find /usr -name libstdc++.so.6
<uissanc> Hi guys
<mneptok> evil_hog: should be brought in as a dependency of grub-efi
<varnie> hi
<varnie> my vpn-server has multiple IP addresses so when I write 'peer vpn.foo.com' in mpd.conf it doesn't work
<evil_hog> mneptok: but grub-efi should handle this itself or i'll have to run efibootmgr and configure that menu?
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, sorry im not sure that means. im not unmounting threw a terminal. i am using the Disk utility
<varnie> i am trying to setup vpn client
<kish> varnie, you have to put the ip in the conf file
<uissanc> How to know the list of versions available for a given packet ? I want to know the list of nmap version available
<varnie> kish, in which file, mpd.conf?
<kish> yes
<kish> ip instead of the hostname
<vonHerman> deej1976: http://pastebin.com/7c1xUNKU
<varnie> yes but that vpn server has multiple ip addresses
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, well use a terminal and type sudo umount /dev/sdaX
<kish> varnie, you can find out what thye are
<pppurple> ok
<butti> deej1976: i have no output
<vonHerman> deej1976: sorry for delay
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, close the disk utility first.
<varnie> kish, so, specifying just one of them should be okay?
<kish>  A
<kish> varnie, yeah
<varnie> well, it connects but only from time to tiem
<deej1976> butti: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<MahaVishnu> varnie, you said vpn client, but your talking about mpd.conf ?
<deej1976> butti: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libstdc++6
<butti> a
<mneptok> evil_hog: update-grub will take care of all of it
<evil_hog> mneptok: thanks again
<varnie> kish, yes I use mpd5 as a pptp_client
<butti> deej1976: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<skinnux99> anyone know how i can try and get better screen resolution? im on a dell e6400 getting 1280x800 max according to xrandr
<skinnux99> and the latest ubuntu
<MahaVishnu> skinnux99, does xrandr -q show any higher resolution ?\
<conntrack> doh
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, device is busy. i believe SDA8 has linux on it and i am running linux from it currently
<skinnux99> MahaVishnu: sadly no
<Jorky> Hello Guys. I want to install ubuntu on a second hard drive beside windows. Can Anone help me (with link or something...) explain how to properly do that?
<deej1976> vonHerman: Sorry, not saw where to go next, could spot anything.
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, are you not on a live-cd ?
<vonHerman> deej1976: so no luck ?
<deej1976> vonHerman: Sorry
<skinnux99> MahaVishnu: actually is says "maximum 8192 x 8192"
<jrogers> I plugged in my external apple time machine harddrive to oneirda, and it mounts fine, and I can see folders/files in it, but there doesn't appear to be any of my backups in it.
<skinnux99> but its not one of the choices listed
<RaTTuS|BIG> Jorky - just boot the cd and point it at the spare disk for the install
<jrogers> Possibly a permissions issue?  Do I need to mount it differently or add credentials from the MAC somewhere?
<MahaVishnu> skinnux99, yea thats frame buffer or something
<butti> deej1976: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MahaVishnu> skinnux99, what mode do you want? and ur sure the device can support it?
<Jorky> <RaTTuS|BIG>: Yes, but I want ti use windows also (duak booth)?
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, no i am running an installed Ubuntu OS
<skinnux99> MahaVishnu: anything a little higher, i am checking now :)
<vonHerman> deej1976: thanks anyway. any idea where should i ask next ?
<skinnux99> i just assumed that a generic video driver had been loaded
<jrogers> anyone mounted a time machine HD to ubuntu before?
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, well to do anything you need to really be on a live-cd ....
<compdoc> time machine HD? who makes that?
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, cant work on f/s that ur using.
<Barbariandude> Jorky, It should do that if you select "Install alongside Windows" during installation
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, ok i can do that. just need to save xchat to a thumb drive and reboot
<Jorky> <Barbariandude>: Thx I hpe it works
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, huh!? you need a whole ubuntu .iso not just xchat
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, the ubuntu live .iso comes with xchat pretty sure.
<dr_willis> or xchat-gnome at least.
<MahaVishnu> yea thats what I meant. I think...
<MahaVishnu> dont use gnome so.
<pppurple>  MahaVishnu yes yes i have a bootable USB with ubuntu ISO. i am saving xchat so i dont have to download it and can run it from the live cd
<MahaVishnu> pppurple, it has it alrdy
<deej1976> butti: When did this error start to appear
<DaBaus> hey
<MahaVishnu> panera sandwhich = good. sorry back on topic ;-P
<DaBaus> how can i run a bash command at boot always?
<dr_willis> DaBaus:  to do what exactly? theres /etc/rc.local
<MahaVishnu> DaBaus, ~/.xsession I think?
<pppurple> MahaVishnu, hmmm it made me download it on 11.10 not just install
<dr_willis> 'at boot' is differnt then 'at user login'  :)
<butti> deej1976: just after i tryed to make a symlink ..i did something wrong
<butti> deej1976: maybe i have removed this file or something
<deej1976> butti: If you type history, does it show the command ?
<MahaVishnu> dr_willis, yea most people who say 'at boot' really mean 'at login'
<butti> deej1976: i made so many trys with that
<butti> deej1976: for example: sudo ls -l /usr/lib/libstdc++*
<deej1976> butti: can you history | pastebinit
<fission6> my linode instance rebooted and /sbin/initi kicked off uwsgi process, i cant seem to kill it, it just respawns
<fission6> how can i do so
<butti> deej1976: tell command for the histrory
<dr_willis> Linode ?
<butti> deej1976: i cant open anybrowser right now becouse of that failour
<MahaVishnu> fission6, kill -9 ?
<evil_hog> mneptok: and now the main question:) should I bother now with uefi and gpt, if i have just 750GB drive and probably installation to mbr partition should be easy?
<MahaVishnu> fission6, or use pstree and figure out whats respawning it?
<dr_willis> butti:  you were making a link to  libstdc++.so.6 ? or did i miss read.
<jrogers> compdoc: umm... I guess I 'made' it.
<deej1976> butti: "history" is the command enter in a terminal
<compdoc> huh?
<butti> dr_willis:that was one of my wrong commands...i made somany of them
<fission6> MahaVishnu: http://dpaste.org/OAPWn/
<butti> deej1976: okay..i can only put some commands here becouse no pastebin
<butti> deej1976: ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 libstdc++.so.6
<butti> deej1976: sudo mv libstdc++.so.6 libstdc++.so.6.orig
<lolmaus> I've assembled a computer with new hardware, installed Ubuntu Server. It freezes once or twice a day. Syslog clear. Memory tested. No clues. :( How can i diagnoze this?
<butti> deej1976: this cmd was a couse: sudo mv libstdc++.so.6 libstdc++.so.6.orig
<deej1976> butti: find /usr -name libstdc++.so.6.orig ?
<MahaVishnu> fission6, idk maybe upstart-udev-br is respawning it,? what is uswgi
<butti> deej1976: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6.orig
<deej1976> butti: cd /usr/lib32/ ; cp libstdc++.so.6.orig libstdc++.so.6
<butti> /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6.orig
<nagpaiper> I recently upgraded to oneric. on my dell vostro .. facing one issue. The screen always starts at its brightest
<butti> deej1976: sudo cp libstdc++.so.6.orig libstdc++.so.6
<butti> cp: schreibe nicht durch die freihängende symbolische Verknüpfung „libstdc++.so.6“
<MahaVishnu> butti, I think your computer is turning german!
<fission6> MahaVishnu: how can i kill it then
<nagpaiper> also .. if i reduce the brightness, it again shoots up when the machine recovers after a screenserver
<butti> MahaVishnu: :))
<MahaVishnu> fission6, it comes back with kill -9 ?
<nagpaiper> can someone help me with the issue
<butti> deej1976: its meant dont write through symlink...
<rasusto> nagpaiper, wear sunglasses
<nagpaiper> @rasusto hehehe.. good one
<MahaVishnu> lmao.
<rasusto> I actually have the same issue with my dell netbook I haven't been able to fix it
<rojj> whois rojj
<deej1976> butti: cd /usr/lib32/ ; mv libstdc++.so.6 libstdc++.so.6.link ; cp libstdc++.so.6.orig libstdc++.so.6
<nagpaiper> Hmm.. its very annoying
<MahaVishnu> I understand it's annoying, but cant you just reduce the brightness again ?
<fission6> MahaVishnu: yes
<nagpaiper> Mahavishnu.. you need to do it every two minutes
<MahaVishnu> nagpaiper, ahh..
<nagpaiper> whenever i leave my machine and the screen dims... when i return.. its FLASH!!!!
<nagpaiper> :)
<butti> deej1976: the problem persist
<butti> deej1976: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nagpaiper> i am sure there may be other users facing the issue and hopefully someone having a solution too
<MahaVishnu> fission6, according to the manual you should be able to send it signal SIGINT/SIGQUIT and it will die...
<deej1976> butti: 32 or 64 version?
<nemo> So, I'm reluctantly considering updating from 11.04 to 11.10...
<butti> 64
<butti> deej1976: 64
<nemo> And I was wondering.  Are the Mint Gnome 3 extensions available to Ubuntu users?
<MahaVishnu> nemo, use dd or clonezilla to clone ur drive first incase you don't like 11.10 you can go right back to 11.04
<nagpaiper> @Mahavishnu.. i wish i did that :((   (with my bright screen)
<nemo> MahaVishnu: oh. I've done that quite a few times.  This ubuntu install has been on 5 machines w/ nc + dd
<nemo> (is a work box)
<deej1976> butti: ldd /usr/sbin/synaptic | grep libstdc++.so.6
<nemo> MahaVishnu: I do have another machine on 11.10 where I resorted to XFCE4.
<nemo> But I'd heard the Mint gnome 3 extensions made gnome 3 actually usable.
<butti> deej1976: ldd /usr/sbin/synaptic | grep libstdc++.so.6 libstdc++.so.6 => not found libstdc++.so.6 => not found libstdc++.so.6 => not found libstdc++.so.6 => not found libstdc++.so.6 => not found
<MahaVishnu> nemo, i was using xfce4 then I started using fluxbox, and ill never use anything else it's perfect in every way.
<nemo> MahaVishnu: so I was considering just upgrading to Mint 12 - but I'm also lazy.
<rasusto> nemo gnome 3 its a disaster
<dp> I've got a mint box (please let me know if I should be somewhere else for this) that tells me that a binary I'm trying to run in a local directory, doesn't actually exist. any ideas?
<nemo> MahaVishnu: eh.  I wouldn't recommend XFCE4 for everyone.  Take my mom for example. She counts on, say, being able to browse an ISO on her desktop - even play the contents - all handled by gnome vfs
<MahaVishnu> unity is hideous imho but someone is gonna tell us to get back on topic now.
<rasusto> join the debian master race
<nemo> MahaVishnu: or change her timezone when travelling - XFCE4 still doesn't have a UI for that
<MahaVishnu> nemo, yea usually nothing is ever perfect on a machine.
<deej1976> butti: libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<MahaVishnu> or life for that matter.
<nemo> rasusto: of my friends and family who are on 11.10 more of them seem to use gnome 3 than unity - right now a tally of 3 to 0
<nemo> MahaVishnu: just noting why I wouldn't want to move her from gnome 2 to XFCE4
<nemo> MahaVishnu: so actually, I'm doubly interested in the mint gnome 3 extensions - both for myself and for her
<MahaVishnu> nemo, nothing wrong with gnome 2.
<nemo> MahaVishnu: well. apart from it not being supported anymore :-p
<nagpaiper> I am using Gnome 3.
<MahaVishnu> nemo, at all, or just by ubuntu ?
<nagpaiper> got tired of Unity..
<nemo> MahaVishnu: at all.
<nemo> MahaVishnu: ubuntu ditching it was forced by gnome
<Pici> Can we please try to stay on-topic here? This channel is for support only.  If you'd like to discuss the relative merits of each desktop environment, you may use #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks.
<MahaVishnu> nemo, ah. I did not know that but makes sense.
<deej1976> *anyone* does the live cd have libstdc++.so.6 ?
<MahaVishnu> sure Pici ;-P
<butti> deej1976: no permission
<nemo> Pici: this is a specific support question.  Is it possible to install the Mint Gnome 3 extensions in Ubuntu, say by adding some PPA
<nagpaiper> PICI can you help me
<nemo> Pici: or do I need to upgrade our machines to Mint 12
<butti> deej1976: sudo libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<butti> bash: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: Keine Berechtigung
<nemo> Pici: since I'm kinda lazy, I'd prefer the PPa
<MahaVishnu> nemo, mint isn't supported here just so you know.
<MahaVishnu> not trying to be a d!ck
<nemo> MahaVishnu: my question as you might notice, is ubuntu tailored
<Pici> nemo: Have you tried looking for a PPA yourself?  The search page is here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<nemo> is there an *ubuntu* *PPA* for the extensions
<MahaVishnu> nemo, I figured i'd say it before someone said it rudely ;-)
<Pici> nemo: We don't and can't know what every PPA on launchpad is.
<nemo> Pici: well, I'd actually tried googling for "installing mint gnome 3 extensions in ubuntu" :)
<nemo> which wasn't too successful
<nemo> Pici: not having much luck w/ that search either though :-/
<MahaVishnu> nemo, it sounds like an activity that could cause problems for the OS some how.
<Pici> nemo: Then perhaps there is no such PPA.
<nemo> MahaVishnu: why? gnome 3 is supposed to be extendable
<nemo> Pici: quite likely. I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  Perhaps someone else had tried it
<deej1976> butti: Can you boot from a livecd and copy the libstdc++.so.6 file back to /usr on your system ?
<nemo> Pici: that's the purpose of support channels after all!
<MahaVishnu> nemo, idk much about mint, but if you are installing something tailored for it in ubuntu it might break something. just a possibility.
<butti> deej1976: look, ti made this: sudo rm /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<deej1976> butti: That is the problem
<deej1976> butti: What ubuntu version ?
<butti> deej1976: thank you very much..that was the problem
<butti> deej1976: 10.04
<deej1976> butti: Try booting a livecd and copying the file back
<nagpaiper> Mahavishnu: am i posting my query in the right channel.. sorry to ask a bummer question.. but i am new to the IRC
<butti> deej1976: i had dipendency prob. one of my proghrams couldnt find the libstdc..so i found some cookingrecipes on the wenb without looking at that ..i mady copy/paste
<MahaVishnu> nagpaiper, whats ur question again ?
<nemo> Yay. I think I got where I want to be by finding the package name in mint, then searching for it on launchpad :D
<nagpaiper> I use 11.1 .. and ever since i upgraded the screen starts at its brightest
<nemo> mgse-bottompanel for example...
<evil_hog> take care and thanks for the help. cya )
<butti> deej1976: i will do that, thank you very much...may i ask you for the help leter on to solve that other thing?
<nagpaiper> even if i reduce the brightness .. it comes back at its brightest after it recovers from a dormant state, or a screensaver
<MahaVishnu> nagpaiper, samsung laptop ?
<nagpaiper> Mahavishnu: Dell Vostro
<deej1976> I'm off home now.
<butti> thank you bye
<nagpaiper> Mahavishnu: even tried reducing the brightness from the display settings within system settings
<chiggins> Hey! What packages do I need to remove to completly remove Ruby/Rails/Gemsets from my Ubuntu install?
<myrmidette> Hello people, I'm trying to do something that involves perl, but I'm too lazy to learn it. I have a bunch of files in subdirectories that I want to rename, i.e. remove some leading "the"s which make it difficult to browse. Can anyone cook up a command that does that?
<nagpaiper> it still goes back to its brightest on restart or recovery
<MahaVishnu> nagpaiper, yea im cruising looking for info, found something that looked good but it was for samsung hold on please.
<nagpaiper> Thanks Mahavishnu
<MahaVishnu> nagesh, what do you have in /sys/class/backlight ?
<nagpaiper> Sorry Mahavishnu got disconnected
<danileigh79> I'm returning to the Dark Side (rebooting to WinXP) I shall see you all later
<MahaVishnu> nagpaiper, what you got in /sys/class/backlight ?
<nagpaiper> I see two things
<nagpaiper> one sec.. will tell you those
<nagpaiper> acpi_video0 and intel_backlight
<MahaVishnu> nagpaiper, if you cat them, does it provide any info ?
<nagpaiper> Sorry i am a newbie.. how do you do that
<nagpaiper> I just opened the folder through nautilus :-P
<pppurple> how do you force quite a hung linux program with manually?
<nagpaiper> i mean how do you "cat"
<chiggins> pppurple: Find it's process id, then "kill <pid>"
<MahaVishnu> nagpaiper, open a terminal cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight or whatever
<tensorpudding> pppurple, you can find its process in the system monitor and kill it there too
<nagpaiper> will try that
<nagpaiper> one moment
<tensorpudding> nagpaiper, the terminal has a prompt on the left side, and a blinking cursor, you enter the text of the command you want to run, then hit enter
<XiaolinDraconis> does anyone know of a script that would help two users share the same desktop, im looking for something that would stop some services and start others. for instance i dont use gwibber but my girl does.
<nagpaiper> @tensorpudding did that thanks :)
<XiaolinDraconis> and no i dont want multiple profiles
<nagpaiper> @Mahavishnu it says.. <the path> is a directory
<LargePrime> http://www.regretsy.com/2011/12/05/cats-1-kids-0/
<c_nick> nick
<MahaVishnu> nagpaiper, oh. cd in further then.
<tensorpudding> "cat" is a common terminal command that justs spits out what the contents of a file is as text
<Myrtti> LargePrime: wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<diverdud`> Would linux ubuntu server ed. be a good distribution for running a high load webpage?
<LargePrime> sorry
<phillyj> anyone know how to get ALSA to record in stereo?
<nagpaiper> Mahavishnu.. i did CD followed by the path.
<Myrtti> diverdud`: sure, a lot depends on how you configure it
<nagpaiper> i think i am into the folder
<MahaVishnu> nagpaiper, like cd /sys/class/backlight/intel_whatever
<MahaVishnu> nagpaiper, then do an ls to see what files are in there and cat filename to read contents
<tensorpudding> if you want to know your current directory, type "pwd" in
<nagpaiper> yes did that
<nagpaiper> There are about 6- 7 files there
<nagpaiper> including... brightness... max_brightness... subsystem
<nagpaiper> these files contain a number in it
<FloodBot1> nagpaiper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MahaVishnu> tensorpudding, yea but it tells you your working dir on the left.
<tensorpudding> depends on your prompt
<tensorpudding> it might not have a full path either
<MahaVishnu> true.
<nagpaiper> There are numbers in the files actual_brightness ; brightness etc
<rcmaehl> -_- What's with people restarting their pc after compiz crashes?
<rcmaehl> You don't have to
<rcmaehl> it's an easy fix
<Gentoo64> most people dont care about rebooting
 * rcmaehl cares about rebooting even though it only takes 15 seconds
<Gentoo64> exactly
<nagpaiper> Mahavishnu.. can i change the contents of the files
<MahaVishnu> nagpaiper, yea I have done it before
<rcmaehl> also people shut their pc down incorrectly when compiz crashes
<Gentoo64> might as well just not use compiz then eh
<Gentoo64> :)
<Caberu> c.epiknet.org
<rcmaehl> and use metacity?
<rcmaehl> bleh.
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Where did the moonlight packages for oneiric go? All references on the internet say it should be in the repositories, but on packages.ubuntu.com it is only present up-to natty, and on ubuntuupdates it is marked as "removed"
<SmokeyD> what's up
<SmokeyD> I can't find any reference as to why it's gone
<nemo> MahaVishnu: FWIW - http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/try-new-mint-gnome-shell-extensions.html  - includes copy and paste ppa setup
<Guest64035> hello
<abhijain> hello friends
<abhijain> I am trying  to install ubuntu on vmware
<lnxslck> good for you
<abhijain> should I have to create swap or not
<compdoc> always
<lnxslck> abhijain, ubuntu does that for you
<bluegoon> Hey guys
<bluegoon> does XFCE have a software center?
<Arm0ur> bluegoon: Software Center is for the Ubuntu Operating System; not for Desktop Environments such as GNOME/XFCE/KDE etc.
<Guest64035> any one can help me to install empathy 3.3.1 in ubuntu 10.04?
<ikonia> Guest64035: it's not available on 10.04
<ikonia> Guest64035: it's not been backported yet
<Guest64035> ikonia, need to complite it and use it from http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/empathy/3.3/
<ikonia> Guest64035: you shouldn't do that
<Guest64035> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> Guest64035: because empathy is linked into the desktop in ubuntu, so you trying to conflict with it is not going to help
<Guest64035> ikonia, thanks for info
<lgp171188> Hi, in my oneiric installation when I copy files, the copy dialog gets lost when I do a show desktop
<helo> mounting a particular nfs share seems to cause my kernel to throw a GPF
<lgp171188> there seems to be no window or notification area icon to get it back
<lgp171188> are there any workarounds for this?
<helo> my only idea is that it has some kind of attempt at an exploit in it, and is causing my kernel to crash instead of working
<helo> other shares on the same server don't cause the problem
<Arm0ur> lgp171188: What do you mean "gets lost" ? You can't <Alt>+Tab or <Super> + w to it ?
<lgp171188> Arm0ur: I couldn't Alt+tab to it. I wasn't aware of Super+w. Will try that the next time. The only way I was knowing that the file copy/move was happening was that I was doing a move and the files in the source were getting deleted one by one.
<puppen> howdy.. I have an intel core i5.. was wondering whether to install the amd64 bit or the regular 32 bit version of ubuntu..
<compdoc> amd64
<jrib> puppen: 64
<mdm-irc> hi guys, i have gnome3 environment on Oneiric, and i experience some strange screen flashes (usually 2-3 flashes in one second time) when i click Activities or when empathy find some feed updates (why i disabled it) and when going with mouse down right of the screen where i find notifications that i don't need (removable devices - mounted during boot; gsd-keyboard-xkb)
<compdoc> it doesnt mean its only for AMD
<puppen> Cheers guys.. The amd bit kinda threw me..
<mdm-irc> does anyone else has these flashes on gnome3 or there is smth wrong with my video driver or smth else
<Arm0ur> compdoc: Why is it called amd64 anyway ? Is it because AMD was the first to market 64-bit processor ?
<compdoc> cuz amd invented 64bit cpus that normal ppl could afford. Intel had the titanium, I think it was called
<mdm-irc> and how to disable these notifications?
<nailora> Arm0ur: the instruction set these processors (amds as well as intels) comes from amd, thus the name.
<nailora> + use
<compdoc> I just hope AMD can hang in there
<Arm0ur> nailora: I can't believe Intel agreed to that naming scheme. Thanks !
<ReBeL> ciao
<ReBeL> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Quintasan> Bloody hell, how do I enable on-screen keyboard? I do not have a physical keyboard
<rojj> quintasan: system setting>universal access>typingtab
<Quintasan> rojj: I have this "Typing Assistant" turned on, but how do I use that?
<michaeljwjr> good morning everyone, my update manager says I have updates to install but it won't update them. I keep getting error: Requires installation of untrusted packages - The action would require the installtion of packages from unathenticated sources.
<michaeljwjr> details = win1.3 wine1.3-gecko
<helo> usb-creator-gtk segfaulting for anyone else?
<rojj> quintasan: keyboard appears (all the time) and you click on it to type
<riffautae> michaeljwjr: have you added additional repos to your system?
<Quintasan> rojj: Somehow nothing appears here
<tash> hi, trying install Ubuntu server 10.04 on a system that already had a version of Red Hat installed with LVM. During install, it cannot partition the drive b/c an LVM exists. It says I have to remove that first.  I don't know how, can someone help?
<rojj> quintasan: here it appears after about 5 secs and is resizeable
<Quintasan> meh, whatever, I got some text to copy and used that as username and password
 * puppen gulps and reboots with installation disk in hand..
<chiggins> 7/leave
<Guest79203> can anyone give me directions to che.indymedia network please?
<michaeljwjr> riff yeah. I think.
<michaeljwjr> this is one of those huge barriers to ubuntu not sucking.
<michaeljwjr> updating should not be so difficult.
<Rufus> Hello, i have got a problem, i inserted a hard disk from another oc and tried to boot it, now the onlz thing i get is a message from mz screen - screen mode not supported after the bios screens, i guess its got something to do with grub
<dr_willis> Rufus:  if you get to the actual os. you can edit the /etc/default/grub and ether set a res. or set it to use a text mode menu.
<Rufus> booting  a livedisk is possible btw
<dr_willis> Rufus:  if you wait long enough grub should  boot the first entry. whatver that one is.
<michaeljwjr> How do I update my ubuntu if my updated won't let me update wine?
<Rufus> @dr_willis, i tried already, but i couldnt find an entry for the resolution
<Rufus> @i already waited pretty long nothing happened though
<cannonball> I have an old laptop with a busted display that I used to make a wireless gateway for a few machines that had no ehternet available to connect them to the lan.
<cannonball> One of the items attached was a network printer.
<cannonball> It sends network traffic using some kind of multicast so that it's discoverable.  I thought I used a tool named "mcast" or something like that to see the discoverable devices on the lan, but I'm on this Ubuntu 11.04 box and that package/program isn't available.
<vbw> hello guys
<cannonball> emcast doesn't seem to do what I'm looking for either.  What app/program will let me see what devices are discoverable on a LAN?  (I thought it was "mcast", but that doesn't appear to be it)
<vbw> i was curious if someone can help me
<vbw> where should i start in learning security in information security? what operating system and main principles should i learn?
<dr_willis> cannonball:  if they are doing a samba server. ive used findsmb, or smbtree in the past.
<nemo> cannonball: you mean, like, what is displayed if you access network:/// in nautilus? Places->Network
<nemo> cannonball: printers, windows file shares.
<cannonball> In this case, it was a network printer.  It showed something like _tcp.canon-blahblahblah.local or something liek that.
<cannonball> Damn, I wish I was home so I could see what program I was using.
<TBotNik> all: anyone good at getting an integer value from PHP date_diff function?
<nemo> cannonball: I think system-config-printer also does printer discovery
<wad> Whenever I get an email, Ubuntu thows a notification box on my screen. I need to tell it to not do that. In older versions, there was a way to manage how the system notified me. Where do I find that in 11.10?
<cannonball> I'm on an 11.04 box now, but the one I was running it on is an 11.11 box, in case that makes a difference.
<wad> (I get a lot of email, so the little box is almost always there, preventing me from using that part of my screen.)
<cannonball> nemo: Note that I'm not trying to discover a printer, I want the command line app that shows discoverable devices on the network.  I'm stuck on the phrase "mcast" but it's highly likely that it's something else entirely.
<XiaolinDraconis> would someone help me with my repo sources and the update manager?
<XiaolinDraconis> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources
<XiaolinDraconis>   404  Not Found
<XiaolinDraconis> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages
<XiaolinDraconis>   404  Not Found
<FloodBot1> XiaolinDraconis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XiaolinDraconis> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<MahaVishnu> cannonball, what are you trying to do again?
<ant0neo> I have just installed XChat and cannot figure how to access the network I seek (che.indymedia.org) can anyone asssit me/
<dr_willis> XiaolinDraconis:  your ppa is either wrong. or does not have packages for oneriric, or your line is wrong.
<dr_willis> ant0neo:   xchat or xchat-gnome?  the xchat homepage had decent docs on basic ussage of the client.
<smile4ever> Marlin also for Lubuntu 10.10? :)
<dr_willis> ant0neo:  either /server servername   or /connect servername   if you dont want to bother with the server listing int he menus
<Tomatix> on previous ubuntu  version I had stickynotes, but I cannot figure how to get them back to this 11.10 version, at least the content. I really (REALLY), need them... How to bring it back (or where is the datafiles located at?)
<ant0neo> xchat0otr
<ant0neo> xchat-otr
<PMello> masters! anyone needs to install the CA SCM Harvest at linux?? I having trouble to install the ETPKI packages..
<wad> Whenever I get an email, Ubuntu thows a notification box on my screen. I need to tell it to not do that. In older versions, there was a way to manage how the system notified me. Where do I find that in 11.10?
<dr_willis> Tomatix:  you sure the notetaking app was called 'sticky notes' ?
<Tomatix> yes
<dr_willis> Tomatix:  what version of ubuntu had it?
<XiaolinDraconis> dr_willis: how do i fix this?  my update manager has errors because of this
<dr_willis> XiaolinDraconis:  remove the bad ppa from your source listings.
<Tomatix> I used it previously on 11.0...4?
<dr_willis> !find natty stickynotes
<ubottu> stickynotes is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> !find  stickynotes natty
<Tomatix> although, stickynotes were a gnome2 applet
<dr_willis> Tomatix:  i always used tomboynotes
<ubottu> File stickynotes found in gnome-applets, gnome-applets-data, gnome-applets-dbg, language-pack-gnome-ca-base, language-pack-gnome-cs-base, language-pack-gnome-de-base, language-pack-gnome-el-base, language-pack-gnome-en-base, language-pack-gnome-es-base, language-pack-gnome-eu-base (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=stickynotes&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<dr_willis> !find  stickynotes
<ubottu> File stickynotes found in gnome-applets, gnome-applets-data, gnome-applets-dbg
<dr_willis> seesm to be in the gnome-applets package. :)
<Tomatix> I'll try
<cannonball> MahaVishnu: There is a commandline app that I can't remember the name of, that shows discoverable devices on the lan (using a local multicast discovery I think).  I used it on a 11.10 box that I built as a wireless gateway (and I could see a lan printer with it). I _thought_ it was called simply "mcast", but that seems to be wrong name.
<ant0neo> thanks to the good doctor I 'hope' I dont return soon
<cannonball> I'm trying to figure out what that app name is.
<tobbes> greetings trying to get my cgi scripts to run on apache 2.0
<dr_willis> night all.
<nemo> cannonball: there's an automounter for fuse that creates shares, and looks like someone made one the "hard way" (using nmap and smbclient -L) to autocreate a directory tree
<tobbes> on ubuntu 11
<cannonball> hmmm, avahi-utils maybe...
<tobbes> I've added a directory directive with Option +ExecCgi
<tobbes> and also perl is installed
<tobbes> what am I doing wrong?
<MahaVishnu> cannonball, yea all I can think of is smbclient -L to show network printers...
<MahaVishnu> cannonball, or smbtree like someone said along time ago
<tobbes> 'cause when i try to load it  ubuntu tries to download it instead
<nemo> cannonball: the package smbnetfs also makes a browsable tree
<malachair> hello there
<malachair> can some1 help me
<malachair> i have problem with installing ubuntu 11.10 from usb
<malachair> when i boot from usb it's frozing at syslinux 4.04 black screen
<malachair> any solution?
<nemo> malachair: my guess is a bios bug.
<nemo> USB boot can be hit or miss, esp on older machines
<cannonball> MahaVishnu: nemo: I think I found it.  avahi-discover seems to be the one.
<malachair> how can i fix it?
<nemo> malachair: you might have to use a CD, although posssibly it could be you need to make a smaller partition
<nemo> malachair: like. some don't like partitions bigger than 1GiB
<malachair> got it but we dont have cd-rom
<malachair> its acer extensa 6600
<nemo> malachair: no external USB cdrom you can borrow?
<malachair> no :(
<malachair> is there any boot for usb?
<malachair> i mean program
<nemo> malachair: try smaller USB partition when in the wizard then
<malachair> ok
<malachair> i'll try
<nemo> malachair: you might also want to try a USB HD - I've found that worked when flash drive didn't - not sure why
<MahaVishnu> cannonball, you were right! and that is a cool little program. it found my printer (although locally shared on this computer) through samba.
<cannonball> I still am not convinced it's the same program I was usingn (don't recall a gui popping up), but it's definitely nice :-)
<malachair> is this possible to make partition for usb?
<Exxon> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<balrog-k1n> hey, does someone know of a place with all the popular python packages compiled against python3, as downloadable debian packages?
<nemo> malachair: if you are using the USB boot disc wizard, just specify the size there
<balrog-k1n> i'm particularly interested in a psycopg2 python3 package to point someone at
<nemo> malachair: system->administration->startup disc creator that is
<balrog-k1n> i sent them a python3 program which uses psycopg but they're running ubuntu and say it's not in their packages (at it looks like it's not)
<balrog-k1n> s/at/and/
<nemo> malachair: how did you create the usb boot device?
<cannonball> MahaVishnu: mzclient also looks roughly the same, but without the gui output that avahi-discover provides.
<malachair> i'm on my desktop atm, and its win 7. i did format from win7
<malachair> and i'm using universal usb installer
<malachair> from ubuntu's web site
<nemo> malachair: m'k... never used it
<malachair> now i format my usb stick to 1 gb
<nemo> malachair: last time I made one from a windows machine, I just booted to ubuntu off a CD and used the wizard :)
<malachair> :)
<Exxon> malachair, nemo is right its usless blog..langing around
<malachair> :)
<malachair> i'll try my all chance
<nemo> malachair: this is a prob w/ old bios
<malachair> yes it is :)
<malachair> its one of my friends laptop
<nemo> malachair: similar to my car's media player I guess, which refuses to read any usb thumb drive w/ more than 1GiB partition size
<nemo> (assuming you have same prob I had w/ older laptops)
<Exxon> malachair, try it with the real provider  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<s70rm> i got when i am starting gnome 3.2, 'Oo no, something is wrong, and system cannot recover', and i have options to disable some functions and Log Out button, but after doing that, i can't again login into Gnome ?
<hermdwana> exit
<hermdwana> exit
<jasonmsp> where can I save iptables rules so they reload on start?
<nemo> s70rm: I don't think I had your precise problem, but once when screwing around w/ gnome 3 advanced settings (I think I was trying to theme it) I managed to totally blow it up
<nemo> s70rm: I "fixed" it by blowing away all my gnome config dirs :)
<nemo> .gnome*, .gconf* etc
<s70rm> nemo: what means that
<s70rm> nemo: my error i mean
<nemo> s70rm: no idea. I'm just suggesting you could possibly "fix" it the same way I did
<s70rm> olk
<nemo> s70rm: I just basically made sure I wasn't logged into gnome, switched to a terminal then rm -rf 'd  .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gconf .gconfd
<nemo> s70rm: if that doesn't work, you could try blowing away .local too, but that screws up more more of your personal settings than just gnome :-/
<malachair> is that possible to run linux setup from ms-dos?
<nemo> malachair: lol.
<malachair> ahahah :D
<malachair> i'm thinking about everything :D
<nemo> malachair: well. in a way, I guess...
<nemo> malachair: you could dumpb a raw disc image to the machine
<nemo> but. that's kind of... advanced
<malachair> ya
<nemo> I'd say stick w/ USB boot. safer.
<ssfdre38> if i want to block web sites from a network, would squid proxy work just as fine?
<nemo> try to find a CDROM drive for USB if you can :)
<extio> ok, so i have been using lubuntu for like a week, i took it today to the coffee shop where i am nolw, and realized i needed to know the name of the network to use the wireless connection
<extio> i had to ask some for the name of the network to type into the ssid in the network manager
<extio> any suggestions on a tool to scan for networks without security?  such as to find the coffee shop network? and without screwing up my working connections preferably...
<nemo> malachair: also, there might be some settings in your bios WRT USB - can't hurt to check.
<helo> i can't get the grub boot menu to pop up, and don't get any display with these two ati cards plugged in
<nemo> extio: this was a hidden network?
<meway> my screen says "grub rescue>" o.O wuts this? I had some hardware failure recently
<Rushing> hey all, i'm on windows 7 and having a helluva time mounting a virtualbox share
<nemo> extio: one that was not broadcasting its name?
<marabi2> Hi rushing
<extio> no its just... lubuntu doesnt have a scanner i know of
<Rushing> hi marabi2
<helo> seems like a server install wouldn't mess with the effing framebuffer in the first place
<meway> extio: there is a #lubuntu channel
<malachair> is this live or netinstall we download from ubuntu web sitE?
<marabi2> how are you doing?
<extio> i know but theres no one paying attention... ok then...
<Rushing> frustrated :P i've made sure my user is part of the vboxsf group, i have guest additions installed, and i've been going in circles for a couple hours
<nemo> helo: if you're not seeing the grub boot menu that seems a bit far from blaming linux :)
<marabi2> hope you fine
<nemo> helo: does any display work before that? like, the usual boot/post stuff?
<helo> of course heh
<helo> i just ran the ubuntu install from usb
<XiaolinDraconis> dr_willis, thanks that fixes my error
<nemo> helo: ah. cool. ok. well. I know grub has a simple low res mode...
<nemo> not that I know how to set it up or anything ;)
<Exxon> extio, sorry we don't work that way
 * nemo checks the ubuntu community documentation on grub
<extio> its k. was just hoping.
<nemo> helo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Resolution_Settings perhaps?
<nemo> helo: but I thought there was one that didn't use fb at all...
<helo> nemo: there is no interface that i am presented with at all to change anything
<helo> i would be able to set vga=normal nomodeset if i could get _anything_
<marabi2> hi nemo, how"re you doing?
<nemo> helo: well. that's for once you actually boot
<helo> as it is, looks like i'm going to do a blind login from console and use netcat to get a remote login
<XiaolinDraconis> im trying to use gnome shell(i guess) want to use this site to install extensions https://extensions.gnome.org but it says gnome 3 is not up to date
<helo> nemo: it's booting, but it isn't giving me any output at all
<oCean> marabi2: this is the ubuntu support channel. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<XiaolinDraconis> are gnome 3 and gnome shell so totally different?
<nemo> helo: yeah. but I mean, the fact you see nothing at the grub boot screen makes me think it has more to do w/ the new graphical grub boot
<nemo> helo: which I'm guessing uses fb?  I mean, how else to render pretty images instead of text
<marabi2> HI helo can we chat?
<Exxon> helo, ubuntu has a good support for ati (vesa) drives, atleast you should know amd has stoped the support for ati ..
<oCean> marabi2: this is support channel, not chat
<helo> it's ok, i have my remote netcat bash going now :)
<nemo> helo: heh. looks like there's a config option for console grub
<nemo> helo: of course you'll have to get in first
<nemo> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<nemo> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<nemo> helo: then you'd have to do update-grub I guess
<nemo> helo: and. yeah. why that isn't default on a server...
<malachair> hell yeah
<malachair> original one is working
<malachair> :D
<malachair> nemo: thanx
<nemo> malachair: w/ 1GiB partition?
<malachair> nope 4 gb :D
<nemo> oh. interesting
<pim> Hello is there any way I can forward my fn keys to wine?
<nemo> malachair: just needed to recreate it?
<malachair> yes but with original
<marabi2> hello nemo how"re you doing?
<nemo> ah. bad boot image then
<theadmin> pim: Such as? Wine will likely have no reaction to them because it doesn't really support emulating most of em... Some might of work, and if they would they will right out of the box
<malachair> yes
<pim> theadmin, i am running foobar2000 in wine, I want to be able to use pause/play and next/previous from my keyboard
<pim> with banshee I can, since gnome accepts it as a mediaplayer
<nascentmind> Hi. How do I get better colors with a black on white background for my terminal? Most of the colors are very light.
<aeon-ltd> nascentmind: by editing .Xdefaults
<nascentmind> aeon-ltd, I changed  black on white there. What about changing all the light green to dark green? Can it be written there?
<aeon-ltd> nascentmind: yes
<aeon-ltd> nascentmind: here for more examples and copy/pastable configs https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=51818
<pim> alternatively I could use a native linux mediaplayer
<pim> however, i haven found one like foobar2000
<pim> very very configurable
<pim> and able to sort files according to folder structure, rather than album/artist etc
<DaZ> clementine can do that too, iirc
<marabi2> hi Nour
<marabi2> hello daz
<DaZ> sup
<oCean> marabi2: this is support channel, not chat
<wolfric> is there anyway to synchronise time on port 80 or some other port? (123 is blocked outgoing for me)
<marabi2> how"re you doing?
<neersighted> Can anyone help me with a gksudo/sudo error?
<DaZ> not untill you tell us what error.
<neersighted> Getting the classic Could not parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<neersighted> I manually exported the display variable
<neersighted> no dice
<oCean> marabi2: please stop. Type  /join #ubuntu-offtopic  for chat.
<grendal-prime> i need the www-data user to be able to sudo for a specific php script
<neersighted> suphp!
<DaZ> neersighted: xhost maybe? :x
<neersighted> I forgot wherer to get it
<neersighted> DaZ: xhost?
<edgy> hi, iptables -L shows many rules, where are they coming from?
<neersighted> $ neer@sighted (/opt/screenshotd): echo $DISPLAY
<neersighted> :0.0
<DaZ> xhost + as user and try sudo
<neersighted> i did
<neersighted> gksudo and regualr sudo
<neersighted> i even su'd to root
<neersighted> no dice
<Exxon> neersighted, use you fav editor to xorg
<DaZ> after running xhost? :c
 * neersighted just booted normally
<neersighted> what do i edit?
<neersighted> root@sighted:/opt/screenshotd# nautilus
<neersighted> No protocol specified
<neersighted> Could not parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<marabi2> join#ubuntu
<Exxon> neersighted, i use nano ; vi   if you are familiar
<OlaRune> does anyone know why my vsftpd won't work in passive mode behind a NAT? this is my vsftpd.conf : http://pastebin.com/X4dtVHbw
<neersighted> I use nano
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> <3 pine
<neersighted> *(al)pine
<marabi2> join#ubuntu
<neersighted> Exxon: What file?
<aeon-ltd> marabi2: you are already here
<oCean> marabi2: type:   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<neersighted> O_o
<XiaolinDraconis> anyone know the repo for burg-manager?
<neersighted> yep
<Exxon> neersighted, so you copied another xorg how will that work in your machine
<theadmin> !find qingy
 * neersighted looks in his sources
<ubottu> Found: qingy
<neersighted> Exxon: ?
<theadmin> Great :)
<neersighted> XiaolinDraconis: Google super boot manager
<neersighted> XiaolinDraconis: I can help you with burg if you need it
<Exxon> neersighted, its a common practise to copy the xorg ..as xorg.back and mess with it the whole day when you are done replace it with the .back (to normal again)
<neersighted> Exxon: I don't understand what you mean. I am using lightdm, but i also have kde and gdm
<neersighted> I didnt modify it
<grendal-prime> neersighted,   lib-apache2-suphp i believe
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> ^ yep
<XiaolinDraconis> neersighted, funny my uncle's last name is neer and he always uses the near sighted joke
<neersighted> O_o
<XiaolinDraconis> neersighted, thanks for the pointer havent heard of this yet
<neersighted> XiaolinDraconis: np
<Exxon> neersighted, lightdm..sorry got drifted.. let me what i can find..
<neersighted> manages grub, burg, and plymoth all in one gui
<neersighted> Exxon: Should i boot without X on first?
<marabi2> hello guyz how"re you doing who want to join me in my room( marabi2)
<neersighted> Or can X be running?
<neersighted> lol Exxon: Boot without "X on"
<Melki> Hi, does anyone have any ideas on how to replace ubuntu with without removing user data such as music,documents,downloads, and desktop folders?
<neersighted> lololol
<neersighted> Melki: back up /home/<username>
<Exxon> neersighted, startx                  see if it works
<neersighted> x is on...
<neersighted> and shoulnt i use service lightdm start?
<Exxon> neersighted, lspci  | grep VGA
<neersighted> Server is already active for display 0
<neersighted> right, running lspci
<DaZ> Melki: i've heard ubuntu is capable of finding /home directory while installing and preserving it
<DaZ> but, better do a backup before testing it :f
<neersighted> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<neersighted> $ neer@ubuntu (~): echo $DISPLAY
<neersighted> :0.0
<marabi2> hi Daz can chat please?
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, how can I forcibly unmount an external drive? And/or prevent it from automounting?  I'd like to resize a partition on an external USB drive but it won't unmount
<Exxon> neersighted, try getting the default again...as you don't have a copy of it   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311537
<neersighted> JokesOnYou77: Hai! I belive there is a auto-run setting in Gnome Tweak tool
<neersighted> What do I change in that file, Exxon?
<Melki> Would it be possible to install archlinux without doing a fresh install and formating the whole partion like ubuntu?
<w0_> I noticed this ubuntu vulnerability -- http://tinyurl.com/7ylhj78 -- but I forgot how to update; sudo apt-get upgrade or something .. anyone?  thx
<DaZ> Melki: probably, just delete everything that's not home
<XiaolinDraconis> JokesOnYou77, u need a gui for fstab, at least it sure helped me, i think your problem is u dont have permission, maybe the drive was connected during install of ubuntu?
<conntrack> Gets ready to watch the muppets
<oCean> conntrack: stop the offtopic
 * neersighted installs Propritay drives again
<Exxon> neersighted, try this will work   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150319
<neersighted> XiaolinDraconis: It's not in his fstab
<neersighted> XiaolinDraconis: It's mounting when it plugs in, not when it boots
<XiaolinDraconis> neersighted, what do you did i miss something?
<neersighted> Auto-run
<XiaolinDraconis> neersighted, guess i did
<neersighted> Gnome-tweak-tool or ubuntu-tweak can disable auto-mount
<LemonAid> Hello, where could i get some help with a problem relating to "youtube-dl" ? I know it`s not a go-to help channel, but i`m stuck.
<StepNjump> Hi, I have a problem. I am running ubuntu on a usb pendrive and I'm trying to copy some files from one mounted partition to another.  It only copied a few and then told me the device is full. When I df, it really says it's full but when I use nautilus, select all the folders, it says it's only full at 50% of the capacity... Why is that? Is it because the trashbin is full. I don't get it! thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> neersighted, ubuntu tweak tool is a little dangerous for the inexperienced
<neersighted> XiaolinDraconis: :p
<XiaolinDraconis> heck even for experienced
<neersighted> XiaolinDraconis: So is Compiz, but thounds use it every day
<neersighted> *thousands
 * neersighted tries to re-config his x-org
<neersighted> hmmm
<neersighted> Exxon: That seems a little extreme
<theadmin> neersighted: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<tjiggi_fo> LemonAid, http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/
<XiaolinDraconis> compiz "usually" doesnt make you re-install an OS
<XiaolinDraconis> lmao
<neersighted> Exxon: I don't think its a Xorg problem
<XiaolinDraconis> course synaptic can do that
<neersighted> XiaolinDraconis: I had a friend who completely killed lightdm from compiz
<neersighted> XiaolinDraconis: Never got a gui again
<XiaolinDraconis> lol sounds kinda hard to do
<JokesOnYou77> XiaolinDraconis: No, I have sudo permissions, the drive is partially corrupted and I
<neersighted> if you tweak to many settings before reboot...
<neersighted> it crashes unity
<neersighted> can I just delete xorg.conf?
<JokesOnYou77> I'm repartitioning around bad sectors
<Melki> Thankx, guys. U were the best. One more thing though, i am dual booting with windows, could that be a problem? Long answers are also welcomed.
<Exxon> !lightdm
<Exxon> ! lightdm
<JokesOnYou77> neersighted: Hai! I don't suppose you know the command?  I don't think I have the tweak too installed
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah i keep re-installing myself, im now learning to rely on cli to install things
<LemonAid> tjiggi_fo, ehm.. thanx, i did search before i asked here, ran across that site, and it does not contain any helpful information.
<neersighted> JokesOnYou77: Nope, sorry
<neersighted> JokesOnYou77: I would just add the ppa
<neersighted> Exxon: Can I just delete it?
<StepNjump> anybody can help me?
<neersighted> O_o
<neersighted> thats a small file
<Exxon> neersighted, don't delete any thing i am not familiar with it please read..https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<neersighted> Exxon: http://pastie.org/2987536
<mdfk> hello
<mdfk> i need help
<neersighted> well thats brillian
<neersighted> i hit ctrl-alt-F1
<neersighted> can't get out of tty
<neersighted> lolol
<mdfk> any helper can help me
<neersighted> Someone tell me how to get out of tty?
<neersighted> anyone?
<mdfk> hellp any helper online ?
<neersighted> ill just reboot
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, and do what?
<Shizuo16> Hello
<BernSamson> I was wondering the same thing...how to exit the console and get back to the GUI
<neersighted> MahaVishnu: Stuck in tty1 mode
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, and go back to x/gui ?
<neersighted> ^ yep
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, ctrl + alt + f7
<neersighted> kk
<stinkfist__> whats your favorite place to get themes for lucid lynx?
<Exxon> neersighted, why do you re-install the xorg instead of breaking your head         i am not sure if the module is glx or fglx
<neersighted> 18~thanks MahaVishnu
<neersighted> O_o
<MahaVishnu> o_X
<neersighted> keys ate 13~[essed up
<neersighted> dahell?
<mdfk> guys i had error in my system so i install sudo apt-get install tcl8.5-dev when i install it they told me
<mdfk> <mdfk> <Slain-> Please select the mail server configuration type that best meets your
<mdfk> <mdfk> <Slain->   ¦ needs.
<mdfk> <mdfk> <Slain->   ¦                                                                         ¦
<mdfk> <mdfk> <Slain->   ¦  No configuration:                                                      ¦
<mdfk> <mdfk> <Slain-> Should be chosen to leave the current configuration unchanged.        ¦
<FloodBot1> mdfk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdfk> <mdfk> <Slain->   ¦  Internet site:                                                         ¦
<mdfk> <mdfk> <Slain->   ¦   Mail is sent and received directly using SMTP.                        ¦
<neersighted> O_o
<MahaVishnu> I see that. weird what did you do ?
<neersighted> http://pastie.org
<mdfk> so please help me !
<lepagee__> Hi, how can I enable php ldap in Ubuntu, I apt-getted it but my script still show "Call to undefined function ldap_connect() in /home/lepagee/dev/soplanning/test.php"
<neersighted> Exxon: there
<Shizuo16> Any KNow how to find the dvd won't work
<neersighted> Got rid of all my DM's
<neersighted> reinstalled
<MahaVishnu> mdfk, so whats your question ..... ?
<neersighted> but if i try to reconfigure: $ neer@ubuntu (~): sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neersighted> nothing shows up
<MahaVishnu> Shizuo16, what do you mean the dvd won't work lol ?
<neersighted> no error, no anything
<mdfk> MahaVishnu i ask :)
<Exxon> neersighted, restart there is nothing to show there
<Shizuo16> won't work  i think it's undetectable
<neersighted> rebooting!
<BluesKaj> neersighted, to create a xorg.conf file run sudo Xorg -configure
<MahaVishnu> Shizuo16, are you saying your dvd drive isn't working. isn't playing movies or...??
<Exxon> BluesKaj, i don't think he appropriately know the hardware that he
<Shizuo16> can't find it
<grendal-prime> hey after editing the sudoers file do you need to do anything for the changes to be huped?
<MahaVishnu> Shizuo16, you can't find your dvd drive? it's probably in /media
<butti> hello, could anybody send me a file from one 10.04: libstdc++.so.6
<Shizuo16> can't find it there
<butti> im am not able to find that file on live-cd
<Shizuo16> i have only 2 hard drive in /media
<IanWizard-Cloud> Anybody know what will replace banshee in 12.04?
<nep1x_> hi buddies! I am planning to install ubuntu in my notebook, a Intel Atom CPU N270 1.60Ghz, 1GB RAM. what version of ubuntu do you think suit better?
<MahaVishnu> Shizuo16, what kind of disc is in your dvd drive ?
<Shizuo16> data
<neersighted> back
<sskalnik> nep1x_, You may try a lightweight desktop such as the one provided in Lubuntu
<sskalnik> nep1x_, As far as the version, I recommend the latest one that works well with your system.
 * neersighted kisses Exxon's ass
<neersighted> THANKS!
 * IanWizard-Cloud kisses Exxon's ass
<neersighted> That was driving me crazy
 * IanWizard-Cloud feels closeto neersighted
<neersighted> lol ass-kissing parteh!
<neersighted> Oh yeah
<Exxon> yeh! that wonderful thanks
<neersighted> Can anyone help me setup incron?
<MahaVishnu> Shizuo16, sudo lshw -C disk
<neersighted> I ALWAYS have bad luck with cron
<neersighted> it hates me T_T
<stowoda> hi.. cant shut down my usb-hdd-drive properly: http://nopaste.info/5d572a7dfd.html
<nep1x_> I downloaded the newest one, install it in a USB as the website instructions said, but it doesn't work
<nep1x_> i don't know why
<nep1x_> what is lubuntu?
<MahaVishnu> Shizuo16, put that in pastie.org
<neersighted> The one time cron worked, i had put rm -rf / as a joke to a friend, to prove that cron was bork
<neersighted> it was terrible
<MahaVishnu> wow -_-
<oCean> neersighted: DON'T post that command here
<neersighted> Cron sucks T_T or i just suck
<oCean> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<neersighted> lol
<MahaVishnu> lol
<neersighted> sorry
<neersighted> touch rainbowsandhappiness
<neersighted> better?
<Shizuo16> he find only My 2 hard disks
<MahaVishnu> Shizuo16, is this sata dvd drive ?
<neersighted> So, can anyone help me here?
<Exxon> nep1x_, light weight distro really good one..simple and easy
<neersighted> I have a incron script that i want to rsync to my webserver
<Shizuo16> nop
<neersighted> I don't have FTP, but  i do have SFTP
<neersighted> And Shutter only supports FTP
<nep1x_> sskalnik> are you sure that the newest version works well with my system?
<nep1x_> I have tried and I could't install it
<MahaVishnu> Shizuo16, is it possible it has died, or the cable has come loose, cause if it does not show up in lshw -C disk then ubuntu is not seeing it at all.
<neersighted> so i have it listening for changes to my Pictures/screenshots folder, to rsync itr
<neersighted> *it
<Exxon> nep1x_, burn a cd instead.
<JGAN> hi guys
<Shizuo16> i just tried to boot from live cd and he work greatly
<JGAN> if i use sbackup
<nep1x_> ok, Exxon I gonna try it
<nep1x_> thanks for the advices
<JGAN> will it backup my file permissions?
<nep1x_> I don't have a USB CD ROM :(
<MahaVishnu> Shizuo16, dmesg | grep DVD and dmesg | grep CD anything ?
<StepNjump> .
<sskalnik> nep1x_, I would try 11.10 Oneiric.
<sskalnik> nep1x_, The 11.10 version of Lubuntu would probably be a good choice.
<neersighted> Oh, is it a bad practice to mount my other partition at /windoze?
<neersighted> should i put it in /media/windoze?
<neersighted> y u all so vhost?
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, no but you will have to make the folder with sudo since its at root and chown it to the user:group you want to mount it under.
<Shizuo16> i wrot dmsg but nothing about dvd or cd
<neersighted> MahaVishnu: Already did :P Even got the fs tab working with nothing but nano and a few guesses
<neersighted> intuition FTW!
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, thats what im talkin about pimpin.
<Devvvv> Is there a way to upgrade apache2 quicker on Ubuntu 10.04?
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Devvvv> packets don't always seem up to date with the latest
<neersighted> hmmm
<nep1x_> I mount the system in a USB using the instructions provided in ubuntu website, using a program called Universal-USB running in window. this is the good way, isn't it?
 * neersighted updated his server just for the latest nano
<neersighted> KEYBINDS!
<nep1x_> Can I use it for mounting lubuntu?
<neersighted> nep1x_: What do you want to mount?
<Shizuo16> nothing at all
<zoik> hi I've just installed a VPN server on a machine for some basic testing, I'm finding that I can connect fine but cannot access the rest of the network, I'm assuming IPTables has something to do with this, could anyone help?
<Exxon> nep1x_, there is wubi.exe in lubuntu is it
<neersighted> MahaVishnu: Oh yeah, can I continue to mount ubuntu.iso to media/cdrom, or should i burn a copy
<neersighted> Has anyone here sucusuffly migrated from wubi to a full-dual-boot?
<MahaVishnu>  Shizuo16 thats not a good sign. like I said ubuntu is not seeing that drive. idk why but you said  you just used it to boot a live-cd sorry idk whats wrong with it exactly.
<neersighted> Shizuo16: Does gparted see it?
<neersighted> Anyone?
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, its a cd-rom and lshw isnt seeing it so gparted wont.
<MahaVishnu> dvd-rom * or rw.
<nep1x_> yeah i can, i have checked it, ok I am gonna install lubuntu 11.10 with Universal USB
<nep1x_> mount no sorry, install the image .iso in a USB stick to install the OS in my notebook without CD-ROM
<Exxon> neersighted, make some sense man
<neersighted> lol
<ubuntu1> how can I list the size of each top level folder only? Like when I ls -a, I would like to know the size of each directory in a listing without having to list all sub dirs? du ?
<JGAN> hey guys, is there a way to repair file permissions for the whole system?
<neersighted> Exxon: Has anyone sucussfuly migrated from Wubi with windows on the MBR, to linux/windoze on seperate partitons with grub on the MB
<neersighted> *MBR
 * neersighted wants to see if there is anything he needs to look out for
<JGAN> been googling for a bit but havent come up with anything just yet
<neersighted> Bugs, glitches, horror stories, ect
<ubuntu1> JGAN when it happened, I had to recreate a new profile
<Shizuo16> No
<Shizuo16> can't see it also with gparted :/
<Exxon> neersighted, wubi is designed to boot on the mbr there is no doubt ..its only to test can the user get along..along enough then can switch ..simple
 * neersighted goes to tweak his screenshot upload script
<ubuntu1> JGAN however, I manually corrected my permissions for Thunderbird and that took me a while...  I don't think there is.. sorry
<neersighted> Exxon: Yeah, except wubi has no migrate-to-dedi-install button
<ubuntu1> how can I list the size of each top level folder only? Like when I ls -a, I would like to know the size of each directory in a listing without having to list all sub dirs? du ?
<JGAN> ubuntu1: ok, yea i did it under root to my whole drive
<neersighted> I had to manually transefer files/edit fstab/etc
<stowoda> is something wrong with my usb-hdd? plz have a look at this: http://nopaste.info/794a4cc447.html
<oCean> ubuntu1: du -sk  show size in kilobytes
<ubuntu1> Oh no, forget it JGAN! I had just done it to my home folder and I was toast so you are REALLY toast
<JGAN> yea haha
<stowoda> why the same hdd is sdb and sdb1 ?
<oCean> ubuntu1: so..  du -sk *
<ubuntu1> Thanjs oCean
<Exxon> neersighted, there is no migration stuff on wubi..it only the new user
<JGAN> is there an option such as repair install?
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, du -S
<ubuntu1> Not that I'm aware of JGAN. Just create a new profile and move your data in the new profile
<neersighted> Exxon: Exactly
<JGAN> alright thanks ubuntu1
<neersighted> I had to "hack" my way to a dedi install
<Shizuo16> Nothing att all
<neersighted> Now I have burg, dualbooting Ubuntu/Windoze for me
<neersighted> <3
 * neersighted is in love with his computer right now
<oCean> JGAN: I don't believe there is such possibility in Ubuntu. rpm based distro's actually provide an option to restore to default permissions - but that's no good to you now :(
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, use dd or clonezilla to clone your drive incase  you mess up.
<ubuntu1> JGAN if I were you, I would disconnect from the internet because depending what permissions you granted your system, you might get some exploits that mught destroy your data. Sign off internet and recreate a new profile
<neersighted> i already did
<neersighted> With no backup
<ubuntu1> JGAN do you understand what I mean?
<neersighted> Liek a baws (tm)
<MahaVishnu> lol
<JGAN> ubuntu1:  yea
<neersighted> Wanted to se if anyone had done the same and had pointers/warning
<neersighted> looks like im the only one lol
<JGAN> everything is set as root:root :/
<ubuntu1> JGAN you are probably open like an open door right now.. No security if you chmod 777 ooops!
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, i've messed up my shiza plenty of times. thats why i keep a clonezilla backup of my entire ssd.
<ubuntu1> oh JGAN, so you just chown?
<arcsky> if i want to encrypt a file lets say ~/test.txt how can i do that in an easy way ?
<JGAN> well i chmod 700 too
<MahaVishnu> chmod 755 not 777
<neersighted> It was SO close tho, my sister saw partition magic in windows stuck at 27% of resizing my hdd. She almost did a hard shutdown it the midle of a disk resize
<neersighted> >_>
<JGAN> dont ask why i did this
<oCean> JGAN: getting back to a normal situation is going to be a real pain
 * neersighted keeps most of his important shiz on a server
<neersighted> yay for filezilla's double click to edit mode!
<JGAN> youre telling me... i didnt keep good backups either :/
<neersighted> and yay for rsync!
<MahaVishnu> JGAN, i think you have learned a valuable lesson here. and it's time for you to reinstall.
<oCean> neersighted: please stop the random comments
<MahaVishnu> JGAN, do a dd / clonezilla backup
<neersighted> kk
<JGAN> but would that backup the file permissions?
<MahaVishnu> JGAN, its byte by byte so yea 1's and 0's
<JGAN> damnit
<MahaVishnu> JGAN, and dd you can do it in 1 ez cmd
<JGAN> yea thats the same with sbackup
<JGAN> im probably just gonna do a whole clean reinstall
<neersighted> Is it at all pratical to use git to back up your ~?
<ubuntu1> JGAN listen, I'm sort of new to linux but I know that permissions are there to avoid viruses namely to execute or other exploits... You are 'probably' at risk. Just log off the internet and create a new profile. Whatever software is important to you, I mean it's data, move the data to your new profile and manually change the permissions (I did that with my thunderbird data located in ~/.thunderbird).. A
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, i dont think so...
<ubuntu1> lot of data is located in your home folder, hidden so you need to ctrl H in your nautilus to see them or ls -al
 * neersighted was thinking that with it would work well, if yor ~ was reasonably sized
<JGAN> i dont have anything of value on that system
<oCean> ubuntu1: that's not going to help, because he did a recursive chown/chmod from root
<JGAN> just the regular files
<JGAN> and some docs/pics
<neersighted> multpul file version, fast transfer speeds, and the ablity to check out a different branch to hide secret files
<neersighted> hmmmm
<rootux> I got a the "ASURO" it's an robot for beginner from the DLR and Robotkit. I connected the USB IR-Transceiver with my PC and typed in the command: sudo cat /proc/tty/driver/usbserial  --> printed the following lines: usbserinfo:1.0 driver:2.0  0: module:ftdi_sio name:"FTDI USB Serial Device" vendor: 0403 product:6001 num_ports:1 port:1 path:usb-0000:00:1d.3-1 -->after that I install and start CuteCom and set the suitable values like: (Device, Ba
<rootux> udrate...) --> but than appears the problem --> when I click "Open device" a window appears "Error: Could not open /dev/ttyUSB0"  What can I do?
<buntstift> hi
<JGAN> yea i did chmod and chown recursively... real bad idea
<oCean> neersighted: once more: stop the random offtopic remarks. If you have a question, ask it detailed in single line
<neersighted> okay.
<buntstift> can somebody paste my the /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop file? I've overwritten it by accident
<ubuntu1> I know oCean. Me I did this just recursive from my home folder and it was a mess
<buntstift> me
<oCean> ubuntu1: then you would know it has nothing to do with profiles
<ubuntu1> It's ok to do JGAN but ensure you are in a data folder with nothing underneath it.. like /Documents/datacrap
<neersighted> buntstift: http://pastie.org/2987739
<Exxon> buntstift, paste is not valid
<neersighted> ?
<neersighted> My paste is invalid?
<ubuntu1> oCean oh yes! Gosh Ocean is right JGAN! nevermind.... Sorry.. I guesss he needs to reinstall everything eh? I mean a new install of ubuntu! oh!!!!
<neersighted> O_o
<JGAN> haha alright
<oCean> http://pastie.org/2987749
<JGAN> i will get to it later
<oCean> Hmm
<ubuntu1> oCean.. I guess I know just enough to get myself in trouble as usual grrrr
<Exxon> neersighted, yes..but ..x..??
<neersighted> Exxon: x?
<neersighted> thats mine
<neersighted> i just cat'd it, is it wrong?
<ubuntu1> that's how we learn JGAN. Learning isn't free!
<buntstift> neersighted: thank you very much!
<JGAN> payapl?
<ubuntu1> .
<JGAN> paypal? :)
<neersighted> buntstift: np
<neersighted> No, time to start kissing asses
<neersighted> :p
<JGAN> :O
<Nattgew> I'm getting a package error... Warning: Could not load "/usr/lib/graphviz/libgvplugin_gd.so.6" - file not found
<Nattgew> Segmentation fault
<Devvvv> solution is format then install windows xp
<Devvvv> fuck yeah
<oCean> Devvvv: control your language here, please
<ubuntu1> oCean I made a big mistake too. After I recreated my new profile, I had remembered that I had mv all my data and docs from old_profile to my new_profile. My partition was small (35 GB) so the system kept warning me that I was down to 1.5 MB in my system. I then deleted old_profile to find out it had cleared 15 GB of space which got me to panick when I had realized I hadn't moved everything indeed! I even
<ubuntu1>  told the system to delete everything (double oooops). So I guess there is no other way to try to recover this mess bit by bit, sector per sector right?
<ubuntu1> am I still connected?
<Devvvv> no
<oCean> ubuntu1: "recovering" from ext3/ext4 filesystems is not easy and not always possible. There are several tools such as foremost
<ubuntu1> right oCean... Would it have been easier with ext2?
<oCean> ubuntu1: nope. The tip is: always backup
<giorgio> allora uso ubuntu  solo che nn mi si vedono più icone sul desktop mi si vedono solo le 2 barre  superiore e inferiore e sul ubuntu software center quando  seleziono un programma mi spunta scarica e quando clicco nn sucede nulla
<ubuntu1> Yeah I know oCean.. I had just started so that's why I didn't back up yet
<oCean> !it | giorgio
<ubottu> giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sskalnik> I have to ". ~/.bashrc" at every new terminal I open in order to load my bash preferences. How might I cause this to happen automatically?
<Rushing> i want to mount a drive and start a couple apps on startup
<Exxon> sskalnik, simply have a look .. i am not sure... http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/12993/why-doesnt-bashrc-run-automatically
<Rushing> is taht sort of stuff always supposed to go in /etc/rc.local ?
<aanti> for a nvidia 7025, which driver version do i need? 96 173 or current ?
<CarlFK> did something get backported to natty that would cause X not to load?
<CarlFK> er, not natty.  oneiric.
<pim> hello, the adblock plugin does not seem to work, any pointers?
<Exxon> aanti, properitery drivers go for recommended
<Exxon> pim, re-install it
<CarlFK> [   75.641217] unity-greeter[3650] trap int3 ip:7ffa45e27313 sp:7fff2ed39cc0 error:0
<aanti> okay, whats the difference to [version current-updates] ?
<CarlFK> Dec  8 14:35:31 pc9e acpid: client 3589[0:0] has disconnected  - repeat that 62 time, then it gives up
<Exxon> aanti, addons auto update..it will notifiy when
<buntstift> does somebody know a window manager which allows me to assign shortcut for certain windows (e.g. Win+M for focussin mail application, Win+B for focussin browser...) and other generic shortcut for all other windows? (like Win+N where N is a number)
<pim> Exxon re-install what?
<aanti> Exxon: okay thank you
<Rushing> anyone? ... want to have some startup scripts for an app and drive mount, and i want to make sure i'm puting them in the right place
<genii-around> Rushing: To automount a drive, likely rc.local ... for apps , see !autostart
<Exxon> Rushing, blog it..could help many :)
<Natesky9> Hello?
<Natesky9> Hello?
<Pici> Rushing: Is /etc/fstab not working out for somer eason?
<MahaVishnu> Rushing, /etc/fstab to automount
<Natesky9> Could someone give me some help?
<Pici> !ask | Natesky9
<ubottu> Natesky9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genii-around> Rushing: Is it a local drive or a network drive?
<alaing> trying to use putty on a windows 7 machine to connect to ubuntu server 11.10 but it keeps timing out
<onnotonno> how do I login on xchat? :S
<Pici> alaing: Is ssh running?
<ubuntu1> oCean, how can I view what's in a .arc file?
<alaing> the server is running a website and it online
<ubuntu1> what do you mean how do you log in onnotonno
<Natesky9> I'm trying to figure out File sharing, and I've tried everything, but it's not working. Could someone help me out?
<alaing> Pici it should be. it was working before
<onnotonno> yes
<onnotonno> ubuntu1, yes
<ubuntu1> you just run it onnotonno
<onnotonno> run it? ubuntu1?
<oCean> ubuntu1: .arc file? I only know those from Oracle
<Pici> alaing: I'd make sure that you can still access port 22 on that server from your location.
<ubuntu1> Is it installed on your computer already onnotonno
<Pici> onnotonno: Have you already registered here? If not, see /msg nickserv help register, if you have, /msg nickserv help identify... if you need more help then ask in #freenode
<alaing> Pici I changed it to use port 2120
<ubuntu1> Yes it's weird oCean, I have a 28 GB .arc file I have no idea what it is in an old kubuntu installation. Before deleting it, I wanted to know what it is
<Pici> alaing: Then make sure that you can access that port from your current location.
<ubuntu1> onnotonno: go to terminal and type xchat <Enter>
<Rushing> Pici, i'm seeing tutorials for fstab and /etc/rc.local
<alaing> Pici: the only change is that the servers beeing unplugged and offline for about a month and I changed the workgroup name on the router.
<anerion> i have a huawei e220 umts modem that doesn't work with network-manager, but it works fine if i use wvdial. can anyone help me find the problem?
<Pici> alaing: That shouldn't make any difference.
<Rushing> the names are kinda cryptic to me, so i just want to understand it better and make sure i'm doing it right
<silence_> c
<oCean> ubuntu1: I really have no idea what kind of file that is. You can try running  file filename.arc  could help dermine the filetype
<sskalnik> How does one uninstall a package that was installed from source? Do I need to manually clean it all out of the system?
<oCean> *determine
<ubuntu1> oCean I wish I had known about du -skh * before! I wouldn't have deleted important data in my ~/ with that one... Like I said, learning isn't free!!!! grrrrr
<Pici> Rushing: /etc/fstab is the proper place to mount drives.
<Natesky9> Can someone help me with personal File sharing? I've tried Samba and the default file sharing, but I'm having no luck with sharing from one computer to another
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, file whatever.arc
<alaing> Pici:  I know just really strange that I cant connect
<jrib> sskalnik: well did you actually install a package? (.deb)
<Rushing> and what's rc.local exactly?
<alaing> Pici:  apart from trying with putty how would i try and connect from my location
<ManDay> I just came here to congratulate whoever did the Ubuntu-Tour Browser application. That is purely amazing work...
<ubuntu1> Natesky9, what happens?
<sskalnik> jrib:  No, just "make \ make install"
<onnotonno> understood :) thanks ubuntu1 but what I wanted to find is the command identify to login and with my nickname and password, thanks pici for help out! :)
<ManDay> The most impressive demonstration of JS (html5?) ive ever seen
<alaing> Manday do you have a link?
<ubuntu1> MahaVishnu: what do you mean file whatever.arc?
<ManDay> alaing: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, to determine what kind of file it is.
<jrib> sskalnik: then all you can do is read the software's documentation.  Sometimes there is a "make uninstall" rule, so you can try that if the documentation does not prove fruitful.  Otherwise, just delete files manually
<ManDay> There you go, enjoy :)
<Natesky9> Ubuntul, I can look at the shares that I can create on a computer, but it never is able to mount. I have both computers set up on the same workgroup and everything
<ubuntu1> onnotonno no password the server is irc.ubuntu.com and the port 8001
<MahaVishnu> ManDay, did you create ubuntu.com/tour? it would be funny if you did ;-P
<alaing> ManDay:  WOW all of that in a browser...
<ubuntu1> oh I see MahaVishnu thanks. I'll check it out
<ManDay> MahaVishnu: haha
<ManDay> no I didn't ;)
<MahaVishnu> yea its nice work.
<ManDay> But it would be funny, indeed :D
<alaing> Pici:  apart from trying with putty how would i try and connect from my location
<ubuntu1> MahaVishnu: just 'file whateverfile.arc'?
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, yea
<ubuntu1> doesn't seem to work for me.. Do I need to install file through apt-get 1st MahaVishnu
<MahaVishnu> i wouldnt think so. but try it
<ecfu> i've got a bunch of noob questions, somebody mind pming me? regarding setting up a dual boot on an old thinkpad
<oCean> !info file
<ubottu> file (source: file): Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is important. Version 5.04-5ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<oCean> ^ ubuntu1 it's installed by default  (/usr/bin/file)
<alaing> ecfu: why not just ask here?
<ecfu> it's pretty basic stuff
<ubuntu1> MahaVishnu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/764243/
<ecfu> but i will
<ubuntu1> yes but I get errors oCean
<alaing> ecfu: everyone has to learn sometime
<Rushing> so, looks like i'm stuck in a shell after executing an app
<Rushing> how do i get out?
<Rushing> (sry unix 001 stuff, i know)
<ecfu> so i've got an old ibm t42, which i love, but i just upgraded to windows 7 and now video's choppy, probably too much for the archaic raedon 7500.  so i was thinking about setting up a dual boot
<ubuntu1> Rushing command &
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, that is all cut off on my screen can you paste to pastie.org
<oCean> ubuntu1: you have to 'escape' the dollarsigns:  file \$media\$04dbc2e9-903e-49ae-b210-1fbd1668d678.arc
<ubuntu1> k MahaVishnu
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, just do what Ocean said
<MahaVishnu> yea why do you have $
<ecfu> several questions.  1) is it possible to create a ubuntu partition on my already partitioned hard drive
<ubuntu1> MahaVishnu: http://pastie.org/2987929
<DJAnonimo> hi
<Rushing> ubuntu1, that doesn't seem to do anything
<alaing> ecfu: yes
<DJAnonimo> under "locale -a" i dont see my language charset... how can I install it....
<Exxon> ecfu, engtrino tech..win 7 use xp instead dual boot with lubuntu thinks will work fine with 512 ram on it
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, why are you using $ ?
<alaing> ecfu: have you see/heard of wubi? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<Exxon> ecfu, centrino tech..win 7 use xp instead dual boot with lubuntu thinks will work fine with 512 ram on it
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, file /media/04dbc2e9-903e-49ae-b210-1fbd1668d678.arc
<ecfu> exxon, if i revert to xp my problems are already solved
<Natesky9> Wubi may not run properly with an old system with little ram on it
<ecfu> alain i have not
<ubuntu1> Oh I see oCean: here is the output $media$04dbc2e9-903e-49ae-b210-1fbd1668d678.arc: data
<ecfu> cool, ram's not a problem, i have 1.25..
<ubuntu1> Mahav $media$04dbc2e9-903e-49ae-b210-1fbd1668d678.arc: data
<oCean> ubuntu1: "data" well, that doesn't narrow it down :(
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, well, idk you said this file is from an old install, if you don't know what it is. what are the odds you need it ?
<ubuntu1> Rushing, I'm not very good at linux. This may not be your answer.. Just tried to help
<Exxon> ecfu, 7 spec are too high instead use L-ubuntu (as its light weight) forget win 7 require more that 2 gb that don't support.
<alaing> ecfu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<ubuntu1> MahaVishnu: I don't know. It was like that in there. I didn't do it... Maybe the kubuntu created it, I don't know... Might have been made with dejadup I don't know
<ecfu> sweet
<ubuntu1> lol oCean
<Natesky9> Could someone help me with a file sharing Issue? I'm trying access files on another computer, and I've had no luck with samba or the default File sharing. Plz Help
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, ubuntu requires no 28gb files to run....
<JokesOnYou77> Rushing: you still there?
<Rushing> yes
<JokesOnYou77> Rushing: Are you still stuck in a shell now?
<ubuntu1> I'm so disorganized it's unbelievable MahaVishnu ... I understand your point but whatever I keep, I don't need and whatever I delete, I figure out later that it was not a backup but an archive grrrr
<Rushing> JokesOnYou77, yes i am
<ubuntu1> I need an organization within 101 course MahaVishnu
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, can you open that file in archive manager? it make take forever since its 28gb and compressed
<JokesOnYou77> Rushing: Ctrl+c will kill the command running now so you can restart it in the background
<ubuntu1> that's it.. that's why I would like to know what it is before I delete it
<ubuntu1> that's it.. that's why I would like to know what it is before I delete it MahaVishnu
<Rushing> doesn't seem like ANY commands are doing anything :/
<Natesky9> What file is 28 Gig in an archive??(O.o)
<Rushing> ctrl+C, ctrl+\, etc
<JokesOnYou77> Rushing: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Exxon> JokesOnYou77, he's already done that ; perhaps he knows it
<ubuntu1> could it be one.ubuntu MahaVishnu
<Rushing> whatever the latest stable server is
<JokesOnYou77> k.  Can you get to a virtual terminal?
<Rushing> i don't know the IP lol :/
<ubuntu1> I have terabytes of files that I don't know if they are archives or backup.. The stress is high! MahaVishnu ocean
<ubuntu1> and more I mess up, more they mount up
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, sudo apt-get install arc
<Rushing> the problem is that this script is in rc.local, so it runs everytime i boot and then i can't type anything
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, arc -x /media/whatever/file.arc
<ubuntu1> and my short term memory is really bad MahaVishnu so... well that explains it
<ubuntu1> from a concussion
<Exxon> Rushing, did you configure scipt in rc.local
<ubuntu1> Ok let me try that MahaVishnu
<MahaVishnu> mine is really bad too, from something I cant mention here
<JokesOnYou77> If it's frozen, really frozen, you might need to push the button manually.  In the server, can you hit Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get to a virtual term?
<Rushing> Exxon, yes i did :x noob
<ubuntu1> MahaVishnu: where does it install all this on my hdd when I run on a live usb pendrive?
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, to some temp folder I think prolly /tmp
<Exxon> Rushing, then simply remove it ; replace it when fully tested
<Natesky9> Can someone help me with a File sharing Issue?
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, that cmd is supposed to extract .arc archives into the current folder. so make sure there is room for 28gb of data. maybe more if its compressed.
<ubuntu1> Yes but on which partition MahaVishnu ? I will paste you my fdisk -l if you want
<Rushing> Exxon, how, i can't get to a terminal?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Natesky9
<ubottu> Natesky9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rushing> the app im running takes of the terminal
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, I don't really need your fdisk
<JokesOnYou77> Rushing: reboot off a live disk?
<Rushing> what do you mean?
<Rushing> i'm just f'ing stuck in a terminal after calling an app, and i can't get out of it
<ubuntu1> MahaVishnu: please don't laugh: http://pastie.org/2987968
<ecfu> i'm back.  let me take a step back.  would you recommend doing this just for the sake of video or would it be smarter to just revert to xp
<Rushing> there must be a way...i'm gonna blow a gasket here
<ecfu> and/or is ubuntu the most appropriate distro for this purpose
<MonkeyDust> ecfu  please add the name of the person you are addressing
<JokesOnYou77> Rushing: does the server version let you press Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get to a virtual terminal?
<Rushing> i need to get out of the current process i'm in, then go back and fix /etc/rc.local
<ecfu> @alaing
<ubuntu1> Cuz I'm trying to salvage stuff on my fda6, so if it writes it's /tmp to sda6, I'm toast! MahaVishnu
<sskalnik> Rushing:  as in, you ran the app from the terminal and now you can't do anything with that terminal?
<ubuntu1> btw pastie is really good
<action09> hi, anyone can recommend me a good tuto on installing Ubuntu alternate 11.10, why alternate because i need all disk cipphered, i choosed lvm + ciph, but at installation lilo or grub2 fail to install.. i specified all the partition i think and not ok..
<Rushing> JokesOnYou77, yes :D woo! tyty lol
<Exxon> Rushing, typing few command will really improve you typing skills then using a script that is really unwanted in rc.local
<Natesky9> I have been trying to share Files from one computer to another, and I have not been able to view the Files on one Computer. I need help with setting a shared folder. I've tried twice already and searched all over the web, but I can't seem to get thi files
<JokesOnYou77> Rushing: you're welcome :) They're called virtual terminals, and in combo with screen and byobu, they are your best friends :)
<Rushing> so the way to do this is to just put "sh <app start>"?
<alaing> ecfu: seems a bit over kill just for video
<Rushing> in my rc.local
<MonkeyDust> Natesky9  which OS'es?
<ecfu> that's what i think too
<Natesky9> Ubuntu 11.04, Both, except one is 64-Bit
<JokesOnYou77> Rushing: That one, I don't know, Exxon?
<neersighted> Can anyone help my with plymoth/x?
<MonkeyDust> Natesky9  do you get any error messages?
<ecfu> maybe there's a way to get thing to run better with the setup i have
<alaing> ecfu:  have you tried using virtualbox and emulating a system? Althought with your spec i dont think this is good idea
<MahaVishnu> Rushing, is it an app in /usr/bin ?
<Guest90624> For some reason, ubuntu boots with a low-res text screen, not a plymoth boot screen
<alaing> ecfu: have you tried asking ##windows
<ecfu> that would be running a virtual system on top of win7 right
<ecfu> no, i was thinking of heading there
<Rushing> it's in /home/<user>/<apptarfolder>/bin
<MahaVishnu> eww windows yucky
<ecfu> :)
<alaing> ecfu: correct.
<alaing> MahaVishnu: i know :P
<Natesky9> Yes, I do. If I try to access the shared folder, it tells me that I cannot mount it. I also have a problem when i try to send a file to the same computer using Empathy, It tell me that the other user cancelled the transfer(on both of the computers at the same time)
<ecfu> that would just increase resource demands i think...i'll see what #win says
<alaing> ecfu i would try get the video issue fixed
<ecfu> word
<ecfu> thanks for your help
<neersighted> anyone?
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, pastebin /etc/default/grub
<alaing> ecfu yes it does increase resource demands.
<neersighted> kk
<neersighted> (burg)
<MonkeyDust> ecfu  Natesky9 please add the name of the person you are talking to in your comments, or it is hard to follow
<neersighted> it's acutally idential
<neersighted> But I think this is a Xorg issue
<ecfu> monkeydust sorry dude, i'm outtie anyway
<Natesky9> Sorry Monkeydust
<neersighted> Want my Xorg.conf too?
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, sure.
<neersighted> kk
<Natesky9> How do you target someone?
<Natesky9> #ubuntul
<ubuntu1> What am I missing here to rename this file: sudo mv /$media$/04dbc2e9-903e-49ae-b210-1fbd1668d678.arc 04dbc2e9-903e-49ae-b210-1fbd1668d678.arc
<MahaVishnu> Natesky9, part of nick then hit tab
<MonkeyDust> Natesky9  2 letters of the name and then tab
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, you still have $ in your commands....
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2988010
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu1, sudo mv /path/file /new/file
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2988015
<neersighted> It more cosmetic than function
<neersighted> but my TTY boot mode is REALLY low-res
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, what kind of graphics card...
<neersighted> ATI radion
<neersighted> let me grep my lspci
<FUN_> f
<neersighted> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<FUN_> ee364a11: quote
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, did you install the proprietary drivers ?
<neersighted> noep
<neersighted> Should i?
<MahaVishnu> yea man ;-)
<Natesky9> ubuntu1, I get an error message when I try to connect to a shared folder on another computer, it says that it cannot mount the network drive, and I get a similar message if I try to send a file through Empathy to another computer. It says that the other user has cancelled the transfer (on both at the same time
<neersighted> I heard horror stories. T_T
<neersighted> kk
<MahaVishnu> or ur card is using crap modes and none of its power
<neersighted> it worked fine befor...
<neersighted> MahaVishnu: OH YEAH! It's tellling me about a memory error on start
<neersighted> And outputting a hex location
<neersighted> Say's its already occupied
<Exxon> neersighted, amd has stopped the ati drivers long ago (decade) default vesa is the best for L-ubuntu, Ubuntu, X-ubuntu etc..
<neersighted> Why are there Ohwait
<ubuntu1> MahaVishnu: that's the thing, I'm trying to remove the $media$ part
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, in the additional drivers app, ur using the fglrx driver ?
<Natesky9> neersighted, you might have to download a proprietary driver for your board to use the graphics properly
<neersighted> I have 1 out of two propritary drives
<neersighted> do i remove theme?
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, which 1 you got?
<ubuntu1> Oh Natesky9, I'm not your guy... I'm new.. This is just a default nick
<Natesky9> neersighted, are you using the "additional drivers" in the settings?
<neersighted> ATI/AMD propritery FGLRX
<neersighted> remove then reoobt?
<neersighted> *reboot
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, no
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, do a sudo aticonfig --initial
 * neersighted already tried removeing x, reinstalling it, then dpkg-reconfigureing it
<Exxon> neersighted, let me call my friedn its using lubuntu and will transfer his xorg to you 10 min max
<neersighted> kk
<neersighted> his conf?
<Natesky9> neersighted, try to activate one, then see if it makes any difference, then try the other one.
<MahaVishnu> Exxon, how is that going to help him ?
<neersighted> just ping me when your done
<FUN_> ee364a11: quote
<neersighted> I get notify-send notifications
<neersighted> <3
<Exxon> ibm t41 more modifications i will let you know
<neersighted> ?
<neersighted> Can i use a screenshot manager while im in CLI mode?
<neersighted> the ctrl-alt-F1
<neersighted> to show you guys the low res?
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, do you have a command fglrxinfo
<DJAnonimo> why my laptop sometimes stuck to Killing all remaining processes and do not shutdown. I need to force with a button
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, and your only problem is low res tty's ?
<neersighted> and no boot screen
<Natesky9> I need someone to help, I'm trying to access files and folders on another computer, but I'm having trouble. Anybody have any ideas?
<neersighted> and memory error on start
<MahaVishnu> ubuntu 11.10 ?
<neersighted> yep
<neersighted> $ neer@sighted (~): fglrxinfo
<neersighted> display: :0  screen: 0
<neersighted> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<neersighted> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4200
<neersighted> OpenGL version string: 3.3.11005 Compatibility Profile Context
<FloodBot1> neersighted: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neersighted> i thought i had the pastie URL T_T
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, you didn't paste your /etc/default/grub
<neersighted> yeah i did
 * neersighted looks in his tabs
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2988010
<MahaVishnu> I saw your x.org
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2988010
<neersighted> Are there any clipboard managers with nopaste/pastie/pastebin built in?
<FUN_> ee364a11: quote
<neersighted> dv310p3r: missing a "3" there
<FUN_> ee364a11: quote
<FUN_> ee364a11: quote
<FUN_> ee364a11: quote
<neersighted> FUN_: ?
<FloodBot1> FUN_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" put that under the first set of things.
<FUN_> ee364a11: quote
<neersighted> i did
<neersighted> oh
<neersighted> oic
<MahaVishnu> under GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR
<Natesky9> Can someone help me with Sharing Files and Folders??
<neersighted> now reboot?
<neersighted> I put it under GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash"
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, #GRUB_GFXMODE=1360x768 see a line like that ? remove the # and select your resolution. after all this. do a sudo update-grub2
<MahaVishnu> NO
<MahaVishnu> NO
<FloodBot1> MahaVishnu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neersighted> kk
<MahaVishnu> stfu floodbot
<neersighted> lolololol
<neersighted> no what?
<pangolin> !language | MahaVishnu
<ubottu> MahaVishnu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ubuntu1> When you are using ubuntu from a flash drive, when installing applications, which partition on my hard drive does it save them to?
<neersighted> lololol
<FUN_> ee364a11: quote
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, also do a sudo update-initramfs
<neersighted> ubuntu1: your boot drive
<neersighted> kk
<neersighted> MahaVishnu: is it bad if i put GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" under GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash"
<neersighted> order should not mater?
<MahaVishnu> what?
<neersighted> And grub is not low res
<FUN_> ee364a11: quote
<neersighted> its CLI/no boot screen.  I just get the basic with 4 pink dots
<neersighted> FUN_: ?
<MahaVishnu> !ops FUN_
<neersighted> FUN_: y u so spam?
<Natesky9> ubuntu1, It doesn't save it on your hard drive, unless you specify something to save there. Instead, if you are connected to the internet, it saves the applications and settings in an online file that is deleted after you log off
<ubuntu1> neersighted.. you are kidding me! grrrr noooooo
<neersighted> All your data is stored by default on your startup drive
<FUN_> no... just making a bot for my project.. sorry.
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, also do a sudo update-initramfs -u
<neersighted> but you can remap your home to another drive if you wqish
<MahaVishnu> forgot the -u
<neersighted> *wish
<pangolin> FUN_: please test somewhere else
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, you alrdy have that quiet splash line? not in the one you pasted
<ubuntu1> Natesky9, are you sure?
<MahaVishnu> !op FUN_
<neersighted> lol yep
<neersighted> i already had a quiet line
<neersighted> want my grub.cfg
<neersighted> i havent updated it yet
<ubuntu1> what about when you are not connected to the internet Natesky9, does it save in RAM or where?
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, I see that line at like the bottom of the one you pasted now. but it does not belong there remove that
<Logan_> MahaVishnu: You need a "|" between the factoid name and the username, for future reference.
<MahaVishnu> Logan_, like !ops | FUN_ ?
<Logan_> Yes, like that.
<sskalnik> yeah
<MahaVishnu> kk ty
<Logan_> MahaVishnu: No problem.
<Natesky9> ubuntu1 Yes, a Live cd or usb does not store programs or Files on your hard drive unless you specify them to. If you have a live usb that you have partitioned with (startup disc creator), it will save them in that directory
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2988088
<neersighted> this is what i have
<neersighted> what do i need to change?
<MahaVishnu> remove those 3 lines at the bottom and paste the one I gave you under GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR on the top portion of the file.
<neersighted> ?
<neersighted> can you repaste the update file?
<eqwd> Does it use more RAM running KDE apps under Gnome? I wanted to use Kate.. but apt would download about 10 million KDE files and i though.. no thanks
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, arg. yea
<ubuntu1> Natesky9, I'm using a pendrive so does it save installed program on the pendrive?
<Natesky9> What have you created it with?
<neersighted> and why remove GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash"
<neersighted> that was always there
<MahaVishnu> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash" is line 7 neersighted and delete line 49-50
<neersighted> ubuntu1: if it's not a live disk, then its saved to the flash drive
<Natesky9> ubuntul, how did you install the pendrive?
<ubuntu1> Natesky9, with linux pendrive.org I think
<neersighted> okay MahaVishnu
<neersighted> *pendrivelinux.org
<ubuntu1> ah that's good then! neersighted
<Natesky9> Then you did it from a windows computer? and are you on an ubuntu computer right now?
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2988105
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, when your ubuntu boots, it goes from grub to the login screen or what? you see no logo?
<neersighted> ubuntu1: When i Said your bootdrive, i ment the pen drive. You ARE booting off the pen drive?
<neersighted> MahaVishnu: No, grub works fine
<neersighted> thats a non-issue
<neersighted> Plymoth is derped, and so is CLI res
<ubuntu1> neersighted: yes I realized that after my first emotional outburst
<neersighted> i get the low res, sloid purple with orange dots bootscreen
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, sry add _DEFAULT to line 7. yea but you need 'splash' enabled in grub I believe. for a bootup logo someone correct me if i'm wrong !
<ubuntu1> I deleted a whole bunch of files by accident on my 'normal' boot drive
<neersighted> plus lots of text-spam
<neersighted> its enabled
<ubuntu1> I deleted a whole bunch of files by accident on my 'normal' boot drive neersighted
<neersighted> LINUX_COMMAND_LINE="quiet splash"
<neersighted> ubuntu1: oic
<Natesky9> Can anyone help me with File Sharing??? Please???
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, your grub file is different from mine. ill paste mine for you to see. mine works for the logo + cmd line res
<neersighted> http://pastie.org/2988110
<neersighted> kk MahaVishnu
<neersighted> I'm using burg, but it is functionally the same
<neersighted> Natesky9: apt-get install samba
<neersighted> or
<neersighted> apt-get install openssh
<Natesky9> neersighted I've tried samba already. On both computers, and it's given me the same proble,
<neersighted> which is?
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, http://paste.ubuntu.com/764288/
<neersighted> THen use a SSH server for SCP/SFTP
<neersighted> kk MahaVishnu
<Phillllip> HAI GUISE
<ubuntu1> neersighted, I have a tendency to jump to conclusion a lot
<neersighted> ubuntu1: :p
<Natesky9> It tells me that I cannot mount the drive. I can see the shares, but it loads after 5 minutes and tells me that it cannot moune
<neersighted> MahaVishnu: How do i find out my display resolution?
<neersighted> Natesky9: Get a SSH server
<neersighted> SFTP is the best
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, xrandr
<Exxon> neersighted, that pig is avalibable rolling some there g-knows
<Natesky9> neersighted How do I do that?
<neersighted> Exxon: pig?!?!?!?!?
<neersighted> Natesky9: I cant remember the package name... openssh?
<brightspark> neersighted, sshd is the server
<neersighted> oh :p
<brightspark> or opensshd depending on context
<Exxon> neersighted, i will elobrate i went to fetch the xorg has he using x-ubuntu xorg but it seems..read stated above sorry
<neersighted> What res. should i set grub too MahaVishnu
<Kashani> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<neersighted> lol np Exxon
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, whatever you want like 1024x768 or 1280x720
<neersighted> trying to rember what my size is
<neersighted> 1280 was the smaller one, so what could the width be?
<neersighted> xxxx*1280
<ubuntu1> I need to find the timestamp of a file of when it was created. stat gives me all dates as of today when I changed it's name. How could I find when the file was created ? Is there a way?
<neersighted> oh, 1280X140
<jrib> ubuntu1: what filesystem?
<ubuntu1> ext4 jrib
<jrib> ubuntu1: I think the existing tools do not yet look up creation time... you need to use debugfs.  Google "ext4 creation time debugfs"
<Exxon> neersighted, you should really try replacing the xorg without installing you will get back the vesa drivers and certainly no compiz..i think you can manage
<neersighted> ?
<neersighted> I already removed/reinstalled about 5 times
<neersighted> should i disable propritary drives?
<neersighted> *drivers
<histo> ubuntu1: ubuntu1 I don't think you can find creation time. but try here. http://bloggerdigest.blogspot.com/2006/10/using-ls-command-by-examples.html most people suggest the ls -lc flag but that is wrong.
<histo> ubuntu1: it's not stored anywhere that I know of
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, sry gotta go. someone will know how to fix it.
<jrib> histo: ext4 does
<neersighted> kk, trying to reboot now without ATI drivers
<neersighted> ima delete teh drives, then reinstall xorg
<Exxon> neersighted, we don't stand a change rather that the failed drivers ..
<neersighted> ?
<Exxon> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<neersighted> I don;t get your grammer
<neersighted> we don;t stand a charge?
<imbezol> Exxon is like a random word bot
<neersighted> *'
<neersighted> lol imbezol
<neersighted> *bawt
<histo> jrib: Oh yeah where?
<neersighted> oh its a known issue lol
<neersighted> Propritary drives messing up default res/boot logo
 * neersighted facedesks
<jrib> histo: in the filesystem :)  It's not exposed by any tools like stat yet though.  You can get at it using debugfs
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, really? that sucks
<ubuntu1> thanks jrib and histo
<neersighted> brb after reboot
<MahaVishnu> neersighted, haha !
<neersighted> no 3d for me
<histo> jrib: ahh crtime
<jrib> histo: yes
<neersighted> brb!
<histo> ubuntu1: debugfs is the way to do it
<MahaVishnu> !VBEINFO
<MahaVishnu> !vbeinfo
<Exxon> simply blacklist the drivers that you installed or remove it i don't care..purge it..simply re-install the xorg without reinstall the whole xubuntu or for time sake backup you files ..get a new install.
<histo> ubuntu1: something like debugfs -R 'stat /some/file' /dev/sda#
<eqwd> apt-get install kate .. installs a billion files ..  apt-get remove kate .. removes 4 files.. Great
<histo> ubuntu1: there are scripts to find it as well.
<histo> eqwd: is kate a meta package possibly?
<imbezol> eqwd: apt-get autoremove ?
<Boreeas> Is there a tool/program to dump the memory of a certain process?
<auronandace> eqwd: i suppose when you installed kate you didn't have kde?
<resus> hi, i'm having an issue getting vsftp users to authenticate through pam_pwdfile does anyone have any xperience with that?
<eqwd> auronandace,  that is correct
<monsterwizard> hi I am using pen drive linu
<monsterwizard> x
<monsterwizard> with ubuntu
<auronandace> eqwd: an what does kate do better than any gtk text editor?
<monsterwizard> I put persistence to max volume is this a good idea or not ?
<histo> !best | monsterwizard
<ubottu> monsterwizard: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<monsterwizard> I'm not talkabout about choosing an application
<monsterwizard> f you read what I wrote
<eqwd> auronandace, i didn't like that in Gedit you can't customise shortcuts.. just things like that. Kate is more for programming stuff. But i can use Jedit i guess
<histo> monsterwizard: You're asking peoples opinions
<monsterwizard> not on what software to use
<histo> monsterwizard: if you're asking if it will work yes it will.
<neersighted> *censored* you ATI graphics
<monsterwizard> no
<monsterwizard> what are the disadvangages
<monsterwizard> ?
<neersighted> Thanks guys
<histo> monsterwizard: you can't use the thumb drive for anything else would be the disadvantage
<monsterwizard> I see
<monsterwizard> thank you
<neersighted> Now, i just have to fix the "Signal out of range, this may barbecue your screen" errors my display is giving
<monsterwizard> how about the the actual ISO?
<monsterwizard> nothin
<imbezol> lol neersighted
<histo> monsterwizard: what about the iso?
<monsterwizard> does it effect the actual OS in anyway ?
<histo> monsterwizard: I don't understand what you are asking?
<monsterwizard> ok
<monsterwizard> erm
<neersighted> yeah, its really dumb. I'm not sure if removing hte drives, changing burg arround to have _DEFAULT added to it, or removing x and installin git again did it
<neersighted> my money is on ATI... Well thats 3 hours wasted
<fpu> hello
<neersighted> hallo!
<histo> !hi
<neersighted> !hi | fpu
<fpu> I'm looking for image viewer that can launch slideshow with smooth transitions and EXIT after finishing it
<histo> neersighted: they removed it
<neersighted> awww
<neersighted> fpu: Shotwell?
<fpu> geeqie works ok except it doesn't exit after it does the job...
<fpu> bonus points for being lightweight
<neersighted> I think shotwell does that...
<fpu> let me see
<histo> fpu: geeqie is really lightweight
<neersighted> hmmm, i could have sworn i saw a "digital picture frame" app somewhere
<Exxon> neersighted, not only yours many are facing such ati is no more ..sry
<neersighted> Exxon: np, thanks for trying!
<neersighted> It's the thought that counts (I think)
<fpu> all has to be done from command line, it's supposed to work in kind of interaction-less photo frame
<fpu> shotwell installing, I'll check it out in a sec
<neersighted> fpu: from CLI, because then you need X, or just start from a term
<fpu> neersighted: I'm not sure what you mean, anyway there is Xorg
<neersighted> cli mode
<histo> fpu: you might not need X there are image viewers for CLI
<neersighted> hi ctrl-alt-f1, or reboot with the "text" paramter passed through grub
<fpu> it just has to be started from never-ending forever-looping script
<neersighted> a bash script?
<fpu> histo: do you mean those sending images directly to framebuffer?
<fpu> yes :) it'll be in bash
<neersighted> I bet if there was a libray for it, you could bouce them onscreen
<eqwd> auronandace, actually i have found a Gedit plugin that seems to do what I want, so that is good I like Gedit
<fpu> I don't want to make it too hard, plus it will play videos too
<fpu> so full Xorg it is
<neersighted> Whats the max icon size for notify-send?
<resus> anyone familiar with vsftpd?
<auronandace> eqwd: i'm not much of a programmer so mousepad or leafpad is good enough for me :)
<resus> having issues using pam authentication
<neersighted> Oh, and is there a paste manager that has a webpaster built in? Sorta like how i can hit a shourtcut to upload a screenshot to my site as a example
<neersighted> .nicklist screen
<neersighted> oops, sorry
<histo> resus: there are howto's @ help.ubuntu.com
<histo> !ftpd | resus
<ubottu> resus: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<histo> !vsftpd > resus
<fpu> someone mentioned shotwell, how can I start it from cli in slideshow fullscreen mode?
<neersighted> !sftpd | resus
<fpu> I can't find it...
<neersighted> ..
<neersighted> !sftpd | resus
<resus> huh?
<histo> fpu: man shotwell
<neersighted> sftp > ftp
<histo> fpu: that will give you all the options for starting it
<neersighted> !sshd | resus
<ubottu> resus: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<fpu> I tried, it's empty; and shotwell --help-all doesn't show option I want
<neersighted> hmm
<neersighted> i could of swron i did it one! TO THE INTERNET!
<histo> resus: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<fpu> geeqie was perfect, if only there was a way to kill it after slideshow...
<histo> fpu: what's empty?
<neersighted> resus: Do you want a FTP or SFTP server?
<fpu> histo: there is one sentence about application
<neersighted> fpu: maybe run it with a bash scrpt?
<histo> neersighted: he's trying to get vsftp to work it's an ftp server
<neersighted> fpu: if the time is always hte same, then
<neersighted> let me make a draft script
<neersighted> histo: kk
<fpu> neersighted: please tell me exactly what you mean
<kimp> I am delighted to advise that my laptop is now back in action, dual boot!  Ubuntu and Win 7 :)
<neersighted> ill show you
<neersighted> let me write it
<fpu> do you want to start geeqie, measure time it takes for slideshow, then kill it?
<resus> neersighted ftp
<neersighted> Whats the program name fpu?
<Exxon> neersighted, there is no need to already answered by you
<oCean> neersighted: use less <enter> ok? You're comments are really cluttering the channel. Try to keep your answers/responses in single line
<neersighted> fpu: What is the command to start the slideshow? oCean k
<fpu> neersighted: geeqie started with -s option will start slideshow
<fpu> shotwell doesn't have such option
<neersighted> okay
<resus> it's funny how a lot of times when a particualr question is asked you get swamped with suggestions to just do something else
<Zewolfe> lol
<fpu> hehe
<Zewolfe> anyone played with mobile broadband? Sierra wireless in particular
<brightspark> resus, a lot of questions are asked 'how can I use X to do Y'; experienced users often have a good way to accomplish Y without involving X.
<histo> resus: yes
<neersighted> fpu: What command reasdthe photos? geequie -s /home/me/mypix/*?
<fpu> neersighted: something like that
<fpu> but I don't know what you're trying to accomplish
<neersighted> specific please? I want to make thsi actually run
<neersighted> *this
<fpu> I used also -t and -f options
<neersighted> can you give me the complete command
<fpu> geeqie -s -f -t /home/someone/somewhere/*
<fpu> but that doesn't matter
<histo> fpu: you could try and grab the status of the window from command line and if the slide show is stopped kill the program
<fpu> gthumb seems to do what I want
<neersighted> kk
<DJAnonimo> how to save permanently LC_ALL? with export LC_ALL is back to default when rebooted
<fpu> histo: I didn't find a way to do it
<histo> fpu: although I would just find another app
<fpu> My first idea would be to check how many files are there to display
<fpu> multiply them by time geeqie shows each of it
<resus> brightspark i agree with that but you can't assume that the asker is always an inexperienced user
<fpu> and after that time just kill it
<neersighted> hmm
<histo> DJAnonimo: .profile
 * neersighted grabs some of his code snippits
<fpu> but it would be dirtiest way I acn imagine...too dirty even for me :-)
<neersighted> fpu: I'm making a scipt to run it, and then kill it >:)
<fpu> neersighted: no need
<fpu> however you can show it, I'm curious
<neersighted> oh really? I was getting the old regex out
<neersighted> kk, let me get my code
<fpu> ?
<neersighted> regex to get the pid from a grep of ps ax
<Boreeas> Is there a tool/program to dump the memory of a certain process?
<DJAnonimo> histo: it wont be run just when logging in a terminal like bashrc does?
<Exxon> neersighted, simply get the script off the table please..you simply don't know what you are giving and what they will do with it.
<neersighted> okay...
<histo> Boreeas: cat /proc/<pid>/smaps
<dios_mio> how to install pidgin in the new ubuntu?
<histo> DJAnonimo: what are you trying to do exactly?
<DJAnonimo> permanently set localization to my language
<DJAnonimo> on reboot it always get back to en_US
<histo> DJAnonimo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<histo> DJAnonimo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<dios_mio> do we still install stuff with "sudo apt-get install" in the latest ubuntu?
<histo> dios_mio: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Boreeas> histo: Thanks
<dios_mio> histo, ty
<fpu> gthumb on the other hand doesn't do smooth transitions....oh well, we'll see if my client minds lack of them ;)
<brightspark> Running Maverick Meerkat, the icons for power and network in the notification array do not change to reflect my current theme (though the icon for Power Management in the System menu does).  How do I fix this?
<neersighted> This is what i had... Probaly wont work though http://pastie.org/2988266
<histo> DJAnonimo: so basiclaly edit /etc/default/locale or use update-locale LANG=blahblah
<Exxon> dios_mio, install it its the latest and even the old will really don't matter it works fine
<neersighted> if you get my idea, but dont try it
<neersighted> itll probally screw something up
<neersighted> fpu: http://pastie.org/2988266 see if you understand what i mean
<Akiva> snakes, I was buring an image to my cdrom, and when it was doing its checksum, I cancelled it, and now my cdrom drive will not mount
<fpu> neersighted that's more or less what I originally wanted to do
<neersighted> :p
<neersighted> it wont run XD
<fpu> except it gets harder, almost too hard when you add that every image must be shown
<Akiva> I did a restart, but the cdrom still won't mount
<fpu> before quitting
<scwizard> when I try to install dovecot I get:
<scwizard> dpkg: error processing dovecot-common (--configure):
<scwizard> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<fpu> and you don't know how much this "show" will take
<Exxon> neersighted, ok.. give him
<neersighted> yeah, you kinda have to guess the tim.
<OerHeks> Akiva,  the cd is lost, try burn a blanc cd again and never cancel .
<histo> Akiva: mount a different disc
<neersighted> fpu: OH WAIT! there was a method to ask a process how far along it is. It was in one of those cp progress bar tutorials. *googles*
<Exxon> neersighted, have a i5 speed good
<neersighted> i5 speed good?
<oCean> fpu, neersighted, #bash channel would be more appropriate place
<histo> neersighted: the slide show does not end with geeqie
<komatose> I need resolving the power management bug that causes my laptop to suspend/shutdown when the AC power is unplugged. I've had this issue with every laptop I've ever installed ubuntu on (at least a dozen?), it's hard to believe this bug still hasn't been fixed.
<neersighted> okay!
<neersighted> O_o
<Akiva> OerHeks: its a rewritable cd, and I want to blank it...
<neersighted> histo: what do you mean/
<Boreeas> histo: Actually, that isn't exactly what I'm looking for. I want the actual data in memory
<histo> komatose: check the power management settings in gnome for on battery and on ac
<henk_> hi what was the dutch ubuntu chat?
<scwizard> I can purge and reinstall and I still get the same error. I get some other warnings, "adduser: Warning: The home directory `/usr/lib/dovecot' does not belong to the user you are currently creating." and "hostname: Name or service not known", but I can't tell if they're blocking or not
<oCean> henk_: #ubuntu-nl
<henk_> thnx
<histo> Boreeas: I'm pretty sure that's it
<fpu> ocean: I think you're right, luckily topic of the script is over :)
<neersighted> :p
<oCean> :)
<Akiva> but it says no disk available when I bring it up in brasero
<fpu> I must say I'm pleasantly surprised by how active this channel is
<komatose> histo, it's a bug. the settings are fine. ubuntu seems to think that my battery power is low with 1 minute left, even when the battery is adequately charged.
 * fpu actually on Debian...
<fpu> but #debian sucks
<neersighted> Oh yeah, is there a paste manager that can upload to a paste site/ send a POST request
<neersighted> lol fpu UBUNTU FTW!
<oCean> neersighted: come on ...
<Boreeas> histo, it's more looking like that:
<Boreeas> Shared_Clean:          4 kB
<Boreeas> Shared_Dirty:          0 kB
<histo> Boreeas: try looking at /proc/<pid>maps or /proc/<pid>/mem
<Boreeas> [...]
<neersighted> anyone?
<oCean> neersighted: what?
<neersighted> A paste manager with uploads to paste sites/POST requests
<histo> Boreeas: i'm trying to think of a better way
<oCean> !pastebinit | neersighted
<ubottu> neersighted: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<neersighted> ohhh
<neersighted> shiny
<sskalnik> shiny indeed
<histo> Boreeas: ptrace could read it if you had an address that you got from map or smaps
<DJAnonimo> histo: Thank You for the link!
<fpu> I am going, thanks guys
<neersighted> it works with xClip! thank you oCean
<Boreeas> histo: Thanks, will try
<Exxon> lucky guy :) neersighted , oCean
<histo> Boreeas: or you can load the fmem kernel module and use dd if=/dev/mem of=/some/desitnation/file
<histo> Boreeas: sorry if=/dev/fmem
<histo> Boreeas: http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Linux_Memory_Analysis
<monsterwizard> while ubunut boots it shows a horrible ubuntu screen
<monsterwizard> is there anyway of just seeing the code
<auronandace> !text | monsterwizard
<monsterwizard> for example, when you press esc it shows the code
<ubottu> monsterwizard: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<monsterwizard> :O
<monsterwizard> thanks
<neersighted> .msg nickserv ghost derpsighted 4eh@Rt*qes
<neersighted> oops...
<StepNjump> Could someone please help me to figure out where 53 free GB actually went? http://pastie.org/2988325
<oCean> neersighted: yeah, might wanna change the pw now
<bpietro> auronandace: where monsterwizard comes from? it's nice :)
<neersighted> yep...
<monsterwizard> what do you mean?
<auronandace> neersighted: you really should do that outside a channel in case of mistakes (just like now)
<neersighted> good point
<monsterwizard> how about
<Cheery> if I'd like to write an opengl application for ubuntu, what could I do?
<auronandace> bpietro: sorry?
<monsterwizard> before loading the GUI
<monsterwizard> when I log in only a xterm loads
<bpietro> never mind, bad question
<monsterwizard> then I type a command then the gnome environment loads
<monsterwizard> is that possible?
<StepNjump> Could someone please help me to figure out where 53 free GB actually went? http://pastie.org/2988325 ... please look... Something is wrong!
<guntbert> StepNjump: no need to repeat so quickly  - you don't show/say why you think that something is wrong
<auronandace> StepNjump: what is the output of df -h?
<webnet> what exactly are you asking?
<webnet> well, how big was your hdd to start?
<guntbert> !who | webnet
<ubottu> webnet: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<StepNjump> cd /media/528fe2d6-ab83-41e9-9c44-faa2f9dd6193
<StepNjump> ooops sorry
<webnet> !StepNjump: how bid was your hdd to start with?
<ubottu> webnet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<|Long|> i bought a pci to esata card and it said support linux, but only show suse driver, can i still use it for ubuntu?
<guntbert> webnet: without the "!"  :)
<StepNjump> auronandace: http://pastie.org/2988375
<Cheery> my other information sources stay quiet.. so I guess ubuntu doesn't have any take on development of graphic-heavy applications explicitly to ubuntu..
<webnet> |Long|: you should be able to... google the model number and ubuntu after it that is sure to give you at least something
<StepNjump> webnet, that partition is 106 GB
<webnet> StepNjump: that all adds up to 52 g
<Cheery> you think so much of others.. but leave thinking of yourself for others..
<StepNjump> Oh I'm confused webnet. If you look at my first pastie.org, the home says 82 G I think and then when you look in the two profiles, it adds up to much less
<oCean> StepNjump: especially in /home, there might be (large?) files in hidden directories (starting with a dot, like .VirtualBox)
<StepNjump> Yes I know oCean but those should show up on the totals, no?
<oCean> StepNjump: not in  du -sk *   but try   du -sk .*
<StepNjump> oh really! Ocean.. didnt know that
<|Long|> webnet, thanks
<guntbert> StepNjump: or    cd ..   and then again    du -sk *
<conntrack> That's funny. Each time I download a file the size is different
<Johnsons> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<webnet> |Long|: did you find what you were looking for?
<StepNjump> Ah that's where it is... 54 GB in .encryptfs!
<oCean> StepNjump: tadaa
<StepNjump> Ah that's where it is... 54 GB in .encryptfs! oCean
<imbezol> oCean: du -sk .* includes ..
<StepNjump> ahah!!! ok!!!
<imbezol> oCean: what you want is du -sk .
<oCean> imbezol: no, that's just a total
<webnet> WOW cant believe i didnt see that missing .
<oCean> StepNjump: imbezol I usually use http://paste.ubuntu.com/764341/
<imbezol> oCean: in what scenario do you care about the size of the parent directory?
<oCean> imbezol: never
<imbezol> oCean: exactly.. so why .*?
<StepNjump> ok Ocean... I did that because another guy prefered pastie.org earlier on today
<conntrack> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 but cannot view citibank with firefox
<oCean> StepNjump: sorry.. did what?
<webnet> oCean: Use pastie i think
<oCean> imbezol: to find the size of the hidden directories, separately?
<oCean> StepNjump: ah well, many pastebins can be used
<StepNjump> oCean another guy who helped earlier asked me to use pastie.org so that's why... Ok I might drop off.. I realized that weechat seems to be mounted on the partition I am trying to salvage. I will umount the partition. If I drop, you will know why! (running on a live USB)
<imbezol> oCean: guess that works if you want to wait for it to tally ..
<oCean> yep
<webnet> imbezol: well he was looking for where the memory was going so tallying hidden folders is kinda necessary
<BernSamson> if I changed my dual boot ubuntu to the 64bit version, would I need to uninstall the 32bit version?
<imbezol> du -sk .[a-zA-Z0-9]*
<StepNjump> Ok nevermind, looks like it installed on another partition.. So I just learned that before installing new apps from a live USB or CD, I need to make sure everything is dismounted first!
<daz__> hello
<oCean> imbezol: well, that too - it was a quick paste :)
<webnet> BernSamson: Nope. Install over it. It has its own partition, just write over it
<webnet> BernSamson: Unless you are trying to save the 32bit install... that complicates things just a bit...
<BernSamson> so just run Wubi again with the 64 bit iso...and nothing will really change ouside having the 64 bit?
<webnet> hmmmmm...
<guntbert> BernSamson: all data in the ubuntu installation will be lost
<webnet> BernSamson: You may want to boot the install cd/dvd... i fear that wubi would resize the windows partion and create ANOTHER ubuntu install so you would have 2 ubuntu installs...
<BernSamson> so I'd have to reinstall kvirc, chromium, flash object handler...and other misc updates
<StepNjump> oCean, I guess there is no way to find out what's in this .encryptfs unless I find my passphrase eh?
<webnet> BernSamson: Yes...
<michael_> hi, im on 11.10 and I've installed apache2. I don't want apache to send its signautre so i put "ServerSignature Off" in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and restarted apache. but it still sends its signature. I also checked if it gets overwritten in some vhost settings, but it does not. what else could be the problem?
<webnet> BernSamson: Sadly its not possible (as i know) to change from 32 to 64 without a fresh install...
<BernSamson> I could save my /home on ubuntu1, unistall it, and then run wubi with the 64bit iso
<imbezol> michael_: did you edit the /etc/apache2/conf.d/security file?
<jrib> michael_: did you « grep -R Signature /etc/apache2/ »?
<imbezol> michael_: or put it in somewhere else?
<michael_> i did not edit anything beside /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<webnet> BernSamson: Possibly... depends on how you do it.... Boot to ubuntu and mount the windows file system and move your home folder over... than uninstall and use wubi
<imbezol> michael_: like jrib says.. could be elsewhere.. do a 'grep -r -i serversig /etc/apache2/'
<jrib> michael_: well you just got two big hints :)
<BernSamson> webnet: would I have to worry about grub issues with that?
<michael_> yeah indeed, I think I got it, thank you both very much!
<osmosis> if I wanted to start making music, are there any good apps for ubuntu?
<webnet> BernSamson: Maybe?...not entirely sure... let me find out really quick
<conntrack> ha
<Cheery> osmosis: what kind of music do you want to do?
<webnet> osmosis: ardour is ok...
<jmcantrell> network manager shows "device not ready" under wireless, but my wireless seems to be working. anyone know what my problem might be?
<simon> jokosher is good for simple tracks
<webnet> osmosis: BUT, others you can use are lmms, jokosher, audacity (More of a tweaker)... and a few others)
<webnet> jmcantrell: is this a fresh install? or WAS it running fine and then stopped?
<jmcantrell> webnet: fresh install
<jmcantrell> webnet: my wireless worked fine in earlier versions of ubuntu
<webnet> jmcantrell: what version are you?
<webnet> 11.10?
<jmcantrell> webnet: oneiric
<webnet> jmcantrell: ok... by chance do you have an acer?
<StepNjump> with an encryptfs, is there a way to get to the data with just the user password from the terminal or I really need the passphrase?
<jmcantrell> webnet: it's an asus eee pc 1000he
<michael__> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<jrib> !encrypt | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jrib> StepNjump: I believe that should walk you through the process
<webnet> jmcantrell: ok. lol. i have an acer and i had the same problem... mine was an issue with the new kernel 2.6.38, but that was the least of my problems... i had no display on my built in monitor with linux kernel after 2.6.35. lol
<jmcantrell> webnet: yikes!
<StepNjump> tnx jrib
<jmcantrell> i'm surprised. i always thought of this little guy as a solid linux machine until now
<webnet> jmcantrell: try googling your model number followed by wilreless driver ubuntu... its possible its some driver that used to be stock that wen proprietary :(
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys, i am reading through man adduser and I am wondering. if i create a user with --ingroup someGroupHere will it still create a group for that user of the same name as the user?
<jmcantrell> webnet: trust me, i've been googling for hours
<webnet> jmcantrell: i was afraid of that... :(
<webnet> totesmuhgoats: if you use: adduser [insertusernamehere]
<webnet> totesmuhgoats: it SHOULD do what you want by default
<osmosis> webnet, interesting. thanks. ill google some of those and take a look.
<newstar> hi guys
<osmosis> webnet, i want to mix ontop of someone elses tracks..so ill probably use audacity to import their track. Then maybe use one of the other apps to make my own sounds on top of it.
<totesmuhgoats> webnet: well i need to create a user just for the purpose of connecting on samba and limiting what that user can access. I want that user to share a group with my normal user and in smb.conf i have placed some restrictions. So I don't need or want the user to have its own group or home directory
<rich3> is it normal for right click to open a menu, then a click outside the menu to be ignored?
<totesmuhgoats> or should i use the --system option
<webnet> osmosis: yeah. thats the way to go if that is wht you are trying to do. Jokosher is good same. its sorta audacity but more of a daw with sound plugins... personally tho, i could never get the jokosher sources to build!
<webnet> totesmuhgoats: wait are you trying to make it NOT be in a group of the same name, like add it to an existing group?
<totesmuhgoats> webnet: yes
<HNMP> Join #rus
<webnet> totesmuhgoats: OHHHHHHH! sorry misunderstood you the first time. I do believe  --ingroup should work... let me try it real quick and see cause now im curious.
<HNMP> Join #Russia
<totesmuhgoats> webnet: no worries, I have a suspicion it will work, but since I don't fully understand users and groups yet I don't want to go around experimenting willy nilly
<OerHeks> !ru | HNMP
<ubottu> HNMP: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<webnet> BernSamson: you shouldnt have a problem with grub. A new grub file is established after the install by the installer based on the currently installed OSes. if you write over the 32 bit it should make a new bootloader file that has correct info.
<neersighted> What was the command to choose your dm?
<neersighted> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ???
<dios_mio> my apt-get doesnt work.. it says "dpkg is corrupt" and i just installed ubuntu few hours ago.. all i did was probably cancel an installation in the middle.. what do i do?
<webnet> BernSamson: In short answer, No you wont(Shouldnt) have problems with grub
<neersighted> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm?
<neersighted> BernSamson: Grub has a feature called OS-Prober, it should pick-up all your old os's
<totesmuhgoats> webnet: i tested it, it was exactly what i was looking for
<totesmuhgoats> thanks
<kimp> Laptop hangs on boot up.  Last message is "starting save kernel messages".  Any ideas?
<dios_mio> will "sudo apt-get clean" solve my problem? (dpkg corrupt)
<webnet> totesmuhgoats: Yep mee to :D i was just about to send you the same :P glad it worked for you
<totesmuhgoats> brb
<webnet> kimp: how long does it hang?
<Rushing> how do i page options with --help?
<webnet> kimp: does it hang and then finish booting or does it hang and never boot?
<kimp> webnet, a couple of minutes, then I turn it off.  Should I wait longer?
<webnet> Rushing: Space Bar i think :)
<Rushing> no, it just scrolls through them all
<Jordan_U> Rushing: command 2>&1 | less
<Rushing> so i only see the bottom options...
<Rushing> please explain what those params do
<Jordan_U> Rushing: Or, often better, man command.
<webnet> kimp: idk. i  have had similar errors on several occasions, but i tweak the hell out of my systems to make them awesome and when i screw up, i scrap it and start over :D thank god for ubuntu 1 and all my docs safe :P
<kimp> webnet, I can boot in recovery mode to the prompt.  What diagnostics should I be looking for?
<webnet> kimp: did you recently install something new? or update?
<sfopilot> how do I get the following to sort by the number in the filename,  I have tried to use sort -n with no success http://pastebin.com/DrFCDiHi
<kimp> webnet, only just installed Ubuntu today.  Ran OK to start with, then failed driver install for graphics card.  Now problems.
<webnet> kimp: OHHHHHH. what version 11.10 oneric?
<kimp> webnet, yep, 11.10, 64
<webnet> I had a VM image do that, xlet me look to see how i fixed that really quick brb
<webnet> kimp: ^^ see my last msg
<guilez> hello
<kimp> thanks webnet
<w30> Can someone help me go backwards? I have a exec file called startfuse and I want the deb package for it. How?
<webnet> w30: google startfuse .deb
<webnet> kimp: ok you said you can get to a recovery council right?
<webnet> *console
<kimp> webnet, thats right
<webnet> wow that was a dumb typo. :P
<kimp> webnet, that was an hiliarous typo
<webnet> kimp: :P Its been a long day lmao
<webnet> :D
<kimp> webnet, I've logged in at the recovery consulate
<webnet> kimp: :P LMAO!!! ok try startx and see if gnome runs or if you get the same error
<w30> webnet, haha! google says Did you mean to search for: what .dip gives start fuse
<webnet> kimp: do you see a login screen gui befor recovery console or do you log into a cli?
<webnet> w30: haha WOW
<w30> webnet, worse than ubottu
<webnet> w30: im telling you go to google and type why do and let it load the suggestions and then delete it and type how to and do the same, people google some crazy stuff :P
<kimp> webnet, tried startx.  got a heap of errors, then back to a prompt...  I'll pick through some errors...
<w30> webnet, there should be a way for apt-get to find the deb
<kimp> webnet, I log in to cli, by the way
<webnet> kimp: perhaps there is a problem with X? it seems it isnt starting...
<neersighted> Why must there be so many fonts to install with every new desktop? Is there anyway to skip those?
<webnet> neersighted: sadly no...
<kimp> webnet, could the problem with X be related to the video driver that stuffed up?
<webnet> w30: it may be in the repositories? have you tried apt-get install?
<neersighted> just like how empathy and gwibber uninstall gnome/lightdm if you remove theme
<neersighted> T_T
<webnet> ^^ ya! right?!
<webnet> kimp. Oh yeah i forgot you said about the bad driver...
<webnet> kimp: hmmmm. do you remember wht driver went bad?
<Loshki> w30: from the looks of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb, it's in fusesmb (or used to be)...
<kimp> webnet, just reading some log files...  It was an ATI driver, I think
<neersighted> webnet: I *did* remove theme thought by deleting their indicator/desktop files
<osmosis> webnet, whats a good synth or beat program to start with to make my own track?
<dell> what ?
<webnet> osmosis. haha... fl studio which sadly doesnt work on linux :( forces me to have a dual boot :'(((
<webnet> ummmmmmm. ive been lookiing for some as well
<webnet> let me send you a link really quick osmosis
<osmosis> webnet, fruitty loops. i see.  I suppose I could do VirtualBox. Would be nice to say i did it all in ubuntu though...using ubutu apps
<neersighted> Doesn't work in WINE?
<webnet> neersighted: sadly no... :(
<webnet> the registry entrys break and you are presented with error after error
<webnet> :(((
<neersighted> awww. i always loved how you could intrigrate windoze apps into ubuntu
<webnet> osmosis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<head_victim> !jrn9524
<webnet> check there for native tools. that is ubuntu studio a multimedia studio ubuntu distro, and thats the tool list scroll past all the dependances
<webnet> osmosis: ^^
<w30> Loshki, ahhh.. thats why I couldn't find it. It's a script. OK, I know what to do now. Thanks for the tip
<osmosis> webnet, ok
<webnet> neersighted: yeah, i dont have a problem except with IE and fruity loops. i wish i didnt need ie but i do freelance web design and i HAVE to check in ie sins=ce its got such a "Special" rendering enginr :P
<webnet> *since
<neersighted> "Special Needs"
<webnet> *engine
<webnet> Hell yes. that goes for most MS products
<neersighted> #ie should be forwarded to #specialized
<webnet> :D hell yeah1
<webnet> ok kimp, sorry to leave you waiting. i have ADD if you didnt notice :P
<neersighted> Does Geany haw LaTeX support?
<neersighted> *have
<webnet> kimp: SHIT! ati is a pain, they are all about proprietary BS and red tape...
<Resistance> !language | webnet
<ubottu> webnet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<neersighted> !language | webnet
<neersighted> derp
<kimp> webnet, no problems.  Looking at the log files, I have a hunch it is the ATI driver.  what to do?
<Resistance> neersighted:  you been ninja'd :P'
<neersighted> yes i have
<BernSamson> webnet: Thanks! I'm not 100% on how to install over 32bit, but I'm sure I'll figure it out
<webnet> sorry sorry. :P i typed it without realizing :P
<neersighted> !derp | netmind
<neersighted> pp[s
<neersighted> !derp | neersighted
<neersighted> aww its gone...
<webnet> Bernsamson: ok. like i said, use the disc and boot from it instead of wubi
<neersighted> Guys, does Geany have LaTeX support?
<webnet> neersighted: im not toally sure.. :/  lemme check
<neersighted> thx, i need it for school.
<MonkeyDust> BernSamson  wubi is not a real installation
<enav> hello i need some help... i just tried to change the default msql datadir and the whole thing got screwed, i restored everithing to default but mysql still not working.... some help will be appreciated
<datakid> hi, am looking for a pkg of mono 2.x for ubuntu 8.04.4 (Hardy) All my searches point to badgerports, but that doesn't seem to be working for hardy...any tips?
<webnet> neersighted: here you go: download.geany.org/contrib/latex_snippets.conf
<webnet> that makes it have latex support.
<neersighted> oh thanks!
<MonkeyDust> datakid  server?
<webnet> put that in /home/[YourUser]/.geany
<webnet> neersighted: ^^
<datakid> MonkeyDust: yes
<neersighted> <3
<LostyJai> i have an iscsi question
<LostyJai> so i run `iscsiadm -m discovery -t st -p xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx` to discover the devices on the server
<MonkeyDust> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<LostyJai> do i need to run `iscsiadm -m node` first?
<webnet> you will have to restart geany if its already running neersighted
<neersighted> kk
<neersighted> i already did
<datakid> MonkeyDust: so you have confirmed that support continues on the version of Hardy I have installed. Any tips on where to find updated mono packages?
<MonkeyDust> datakid  http://badgerports.org/hardy.html
<kimp> webnet, I'm going to reinstall ubuntu one last time.  I'll be more careful about installing the graphics driver this time
<OerHeks> datakid, maybe this is any help > http://mono-project.com/OldReleases
<datakid> MonkeyDust: yes, i've been there already - it doesn't seem to have updated the Mono in my system though...
<tractor_> Hi all!
<datakid> OerHeks: thanks
<BernSamson> I think I'm gettin it
<MonkeyDust> datakid  is this useful https://launchpad.net/~mono-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<BernSamson> means I gotta find another blank disc to write the 64 bit install on
<datakid> actually, how can I find out which packages on my system are pinned
#ubuntu 2011-12-09
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell datakid about pinning
<ubottu> datakid, please see my private message
<webnet> kimp. ok... yeah tell you what... this may be a pain in the rear... BUT if the driver goez again try to get all the info about it... that way we could possibly fix it
<kimp> ok webnet, thanks for your help
<webnet> BernSamson: if you have a flash drive big enough yo could use untebootin
<webnet> kimp: no problem :)
<BernSamson> closest I have to a flash drive is a cell phone
<BernSamson> lol
<webnet> BernSamson: *UnetBootin sorry for the typo.
<webnet> BernSamson: lol. oh that complicates things :P
<enav> some on can help me?
<JosephRuby> trying to install ggmud, the 'make' worked without any errors, but when I checkinstall it says make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. and the install fails.  Anyone care to comment?
<webnet> LostyJai: sorry no one seems to be able your question
<webnet> enav: what is ur question/problem?
<pfifo> how can i determine what files a deb package installs?
<enav> webnet:   i just tried to change the default msql datadir and the whole thing got screwed, i restored everithing to default but mysql still not working.... some help will be appreciated
<gadak> Hello//i by mistake removed myself from sudoers....can any one tell me how can i revert back my adminship
<pfifo> i got it nevermind
<webnet> gadak: sudo su
<webnet> users
<killswitchguy> gadak: go to system settings->users
<webnet> then user [yourusername]
<webnet> see what group you are in.
<MonkeyDust> gadak  try sudo visudo
<gadak> mokey i get this message kashyap is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<MonkeyDust> forget that
<webnet> killswitchguy: that cant work because his account doesnt haveprivleges to change his group to sudo... it has to be done in cli
<pedja> gadak: what exactly did you do?
<killswitchguy> ok
<webnet> gadak: um question... why do you want be a sudoer? that is kind of dangerous no?
<gadak> MonkeyDust: sudo visudo gave same prob
<webnet> you can just run sudo su and do everything
<MonkeyDust> gadak  live session and then edit /etc/sudoers is all i can think of
<gadak> pedja : i did
<gadak> groupadd oe
<gadak> usermod -G oe user_name
<killswitchguy> gadak: u can also use alt+f2 and then type gksudo nautilus to become super user
<moegialsdfj> hello
<moegialsdfj> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<mystiqueba> hi does anyone here use bitbucket?  I need help getting started with pushing git code for the first time.
<pedja> gadak: so you have removed yourself form the admin group.
<MonkeyDust> moegialsdfj  wrong channel
<pedja> booting from live cd and changing /etc/group comes to mind
<webnet> killswitchguy: i second that. hell you can even make a sudo nautilus shortcut on your desktop
<webnet> or a root terminal.
<gadak> killswitchguy :::that din work
<synthetiq> I have a centos 4 isintall on my harddisck, but ubuntu 11 is not detecting it, what should I do? I want ubutnu 11 to be the primary with that non detected centos4 to be on there still
<gadak> Pedja is that the reason i was taken away from sudo???
<MonkeyDust> gadak  of course not, your sudo and gksudo are disabled
<webnet> gadak: ok . open terminal and type sudo su
<pedja> members of admin group are allowed to use sudo
<MonkeyDust> gadak  i just said that, live session and change it from there
<drake1> guess what. my wireless problems was due to limited signal strength. now it works perfect.
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<moegialsdfj> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<pedja> you are now member of ONLY that group that you created not admin group anymore
<MonkeyDust> moegialsdfj
<MonkeyDust> moegialsdfj  wrong channel
<bj_penn> im trying to set up networking in ubuntu. I set up the /etc/network/interfaces to take an IP of the subnet 192.168.44.198 on mask 255.255.255.0, but i cant ping any other 192.168.44.*, or ping this server from any servers in the same network
<gadak> so what should i do
<webnet> gadakoooo. yeah livedisc is only fix...
<gadak> liveCD?
<pedja> boot from live CD
<webnet> unlesss... Gadak...
<pedja> mount your linux partition
<pedja> edit /etc/group
<pedja> put yourself in admin group again
<MonkeyDust> gadak  it's /etc/sudoers
<gadak> my ubuntu is on Virtual Machine
<pedja> yes Live CD like desktop install
<webnet> nvm my idea wouldnt work. lol. duh
<webnet> ok gadak you still have the iso right?
<gadak> ya
<maum> Is there a good way to check ubuntu system infomation on Desktop background?
<pedja> gadak: wel boot your VM of a live cd
<webnet> ok is the VM on virtual box or vmware
<gadak> vm box
<killswitchguy> gadak: i have also locked myself out of my admin rights..let me figure this out
<gadak> LOL killswwitch
<webnet> ok so when you turn on the boot machine, select to use the iso as a virtual drive and boot from it
<webnet> gadak ^^
<gadak> ok
<webnet> then select to try it first
<gadak> ok
<webnet> and mount the hdd inside the live disc
<gadak> ok
<webnet> woah Guest86826 why are you running irc in root?!
<killswitchguy> gadak: im back as su. try this tut
<killswitchguy> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-root-password-default-password/
<webnet> whoami why do you run irc as root?!
<synthetiq> I have a centos 4 isintall on my harddisck, but ubuntu 11 is not detecting it, what should I do? I want ubutnu 11 to be the primary with that non detected centos4 to be on there still - will proceeding with the custom install use the unused disk space for the new partition?
<webnet> synthetiq: it should... if you tell it to.
<synthetiq> its not giving me the option when sleecting the drive
<wayne87ae> ##hardware
<webnet> synthetiq: does it allow you to manually select partitions?
<webnet> synthetiq: it should give you a choice to either use whole disc or install alongside other os
<dutchlee> webnet: you seem to know what you're talking about... any leads on some must read irc info?
<dutchlee> webnet: pretty new to irc... for example how did you know someone was running xchat in sudo mode?
<synthetiq> webnet its NOT detecting the other os
<dutchlee> webnet: also, why would that matter?
<synthetiq> there is /dev/sda1 which has grub, and /dev/sda2 which has the data
<synthetiq> also running the cd live i can mount /dev/sda1 but not /dev/sda2
<michaeljwjr> Ok so I am trying to get my androidvnc to connect to my desktop, but I keep getting conncetion refused. The guide I'm using is for ubuntu 8.10, is there a more uptodate guide ?
<gadak> webnet im in /etc/
<gadak> where should the change be made
<webnet> gadak, it shoul have a folder called groups. yes?
<gadak> yes
<gadak> its not folder its a file
<webnet> go in there gadak tell me the list of files.
<webnet> ok thats sounds more like it. lol
<bj_penn> im trying to set up networking in ubuntu. I set up the /etc/network/interfaces to take an IP of the subnet 192.168.44.198 on mask 255.255.255.0, but i cant ping any other 192.168.44.*, or ping this server from any servers in the same network
<webnet> are you in a terminal or nautilus gadak
<gadak> theres lots of stuff writen ther
<gadak> eg. root:x:0:
<gadak> and so on
<gadak> sudo:x:27:
<webnet> dutchlee when a user signs on to irc it gives a notification and it says something like user@127.0.0.1xxxxxxxx
<webnet> dutchlee: i can see he ran as root because the word user was root
<gadak> kashyap:x:1000:
<dutchlee> webnet: thanks... guess ill be reading tonight
<webnet> dutchlee: if you want a good how to about irc check this out
<webnet> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<gadak> Webnet : should i place user name in front of sudo:x:27:
<webnet> gadak, i believe that you place your username after if im not mistaken
<webnet> Anyone want to second me on that?
<webnet> gadak: for example sudo:x:27:youruser
<gadak> webnet: its a read only file
<gadak> webnet I ve made the change lets c if it works
<webnet> oh are you in vim-nox or nano? gadak?
<Commodore1702> Hey, I'm having trouble with my sound, Ubuntu can't identify my sound card properly.
<gadak> vm box!
<wwb> http://linux520.com/
<gadak> i went sudo and changed it
<webnet> i mean to edit the file?
<gadak> webnet : THANKS ALOT n others TOO
<gadak> im SUper MAN Again
<gadak> hehe
<webnet> so it worked :)
<_cb> Where can I find what comes with Ubuntu 11.0 (Ubuntu.com used to list it but current page is mostly a sales pitch for their services)
<_cb> Ubuntu 11.0 server that is
<blabface> hi
<blabface> why does rkhunter require exim?
<gadak> ya it did
<blabface> I'm paranoid
<webnet> _cb you mean packages and stuff?
<gadak> you guys are genious
<webnet> gadak. good im glad :)
<blabface> me's genious too
<_cb> webnet what applications come with it. Used to be Apache, MySql, etc,etc.
<gadak> webnet: are you an engineer>? what work you do
<neersighted> wha!
<neersighted> oh lol derp "engi(neer)"
 * neersighted slaps irssi
<webnet> Commodore1702 proprietary driver perhaps? is it a brand new install?
<Commodore1702> webnet: Its a fresh install on an old HP OmniBook 4150
<_cb> Actually what I am really interested in is if finally there is something like AD in ubuntu (I know that kerberos can be integrated with ldap but, at least for me, it is hard to do)
<Commodore1702> webnet: I'm fairly certain its a NeoMagic, but it's also sound blaster compatible
<blabface> who's got rkhunter installed? Quick poll...
<webnet> lol. gadak. nope i just love linux like no other :)
<KingPin> blabface,  I do
<blabface> KingPin: is your box a spam bot? Why does that thing install exim?
<gadak> its good to know you
<kimp> webnet, just reinstalled Ubuntu exactly as before and now drop immediately to GRUB rescue.  That's it for me, I'm afraid.  I might procure another laptop down the track, but this one will needs to remain Win 7
<KingPin> ummm what...?
<gadak> this community is colorful bcz of you guys
<KingPin> it didnt install exim
<gadak> really appreciate
<blabface> kimp: which verfsion?
<webnet> Commodore1702 uh oh, sound blaster is sort of a pain with linux...
<blabface> kimp: hrm...
<webnet> gadak no problem :)
<kimp> blabface, 10.11
<kimp> sorry, 11.10
<blabface> The following extra packages will be installed: exim4 exim4-base exim4-config exim4-daemon-light
<blabface> kimp: try a more stable version
<Commodore1702> webnet: but its not a SB, just compatible, I am fairly certain its a NeoMagic.
<webnet> ok that gives me a bit of hope :)
<blabface> KingPin: ^^
<kimp> thanks blabface, I might give that a shot
<blabface> kimp: taker' easy
<KingPin> blabface,  spinning up a clean ubuntu vm
<webnet> kimp: ummmmm... try formatting the disc?
<KingPin> will test in just a few
<webnet> its possible that something got screwed up there? :/
<kimp> thanks webnet, I'll give it some thought
<blabface> KingPin: ty
<Moepigsjfhru> Hello
<KingPin> np
<Moepigsjfhru> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<webnet> kimp. ok. :)
<StepNjump> Hi, is there a way to decrypt .encryptfs from the terminal using just my password that I used to use to log on to ubuntu (not the passphrase)
<KingPin> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<KingPin>   libreadline5{a} libruby1.8{a} postfix{a} rkhunter ruby{a} ruby1.8{a} unhide.rb{a}
<KingPin> blabface,  ^^^
<webnet> StepNjump. Not entirely sure. that is sort of the point of encryptfs :D
<Spankbot> most lnx releases are every 6 months.  Any reason why they don't wait at least 2 years to get something more solid and tested?  Some of the releases reminds me of Windows 98 mistakes...  or just tell me, is the volume of releases over a Linux Distro war?
<KingPin> 2 years is too long for the average user.
<StepNjump> yes I figured webnet.. thanks
<webnet> Spankbot: I never use the latest release. i always stay 2 versions behind
<blabface> KingPin: do you have exim already?
<webnet> StepNjump :P sorry i had to do it :P
<djdduty> what download do I use for ubuntu server from a usb drive?
<webnet> lol
<blabface> KingPin: I see it installs postfix
<blabface> so it wants to mail
<webnet> djdduty you mean to boot it from usb?
<StepNjump> no but I thought maybe I could decrypt using my logon and password ...
<KingPin> blabface,  well it does send mail if you ask it to
<djdduty> webnet: yes
<Spankbot> webnet kingpin  ah, pressure over quality.
<KingPin> I get daily emails letting me know of anything suspicious it finds
<djdduty> a flash drive
<blabface> KingPin: ic, but does it send out 100's of other spam emals?
<KingPin> negative
<blabface> ty
<webnet> djdduty: you can download the standard iso and use software called unetb ootin
<KingPin> rkhunter is a very old and known name
<aeon-ltd> Spankbot: some users want new features, also they do fix bugs just that new ones appear (every OS has these) and they want more users
<KingPin> I have never hard of it spamming anything or anyone
<djdduty> ok, thanks webnet
<djdduty> I did it before without any special program
<webnet> djdduty: yep. let me link you a youtube vid with basic instructions for it
<KingPin> 6 month release is a very good way to keep interest in an opensource project.
<KingPin> especially where users aarent tied to the project via paid licensing
<webnet> djdduty: yeah they used to make an image for usb, but now they have made it so that with slight mods you can use a usb with the standard iso, so they dont make a usb specific version anymore
<webnet> r u currently on Win or Lin?
<djdduty> webnet: I would like to keep my flash drive usable afterwards though
<djdduty> windows 7
<Spankbot> aeon-ltd >> Here is my concern, I'm a MS developer but have been running LNX Ubuntu, Fedora, Mint.. currently Mint as my host and running VMs of my Windows environment.  I cant get into great detail about my work, but I needed the ability to snapshot and revert my Win environments.  But then comes the names distros with Unity and Gnome3 all having "Amateur Hour" issues with UI and security.
<webnet> yeah, you can simply delete all the files off of the drive after you install djdduty
<djdduty> ok
<djdduty> well I will do that then
<djdduty> is 11.10 for tablets? someone just told me that
<webnet> ok let me send you a link really quick
<OldOneEye> anyone know how to uninstall xwin
<webnet> djdduty: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/563/unetbootin-windows-563.exe/download
<webnet> djdduty: that is win installer for unetbootin
<webnet> and you have to back your flashdrive up before you do it btw
<webnet> it may erase wht you have on there already
<webnet> djdduty: no its not ONLY for tablets. People are saying that because unity was used in 10.04 and 10.10 netbook/tablet edition, but now unity aka resource sucking bloatware is the main GUI for ubuntu now
<OldOneEye> anyone know how to uninstall xwin
<webnet> OldOneEye have you tried: sudo apt-get uninstall xwin
<OldOneEye> i want just consol
<webnet> you want to remove your x server completely?
<webnet> or do you want the option for a giu still?
<OldOneEye> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<OldOneEye> b0b@server:~$
<aeon-ltd> Spankbot: if you really want ubuntu to be like that i wouldn't use desktop, if you've got the time start from server and control everything yourself or look for another distro
<OldOneEye> i want to uninstall the gui
<webnet> Oh ok.
<djdduty> webnet: what about pendrive linux"?
<OldOneEye> it loads on startup and wen i type startx
<webnet> djdduty: you could use that as well. either will work. if you like pen drive linux better use it. That is the joy of FOSS
<webnet> :D
<Spankbot> aeon-ltd >> Understood.  I don't guide, architect, code, test any linux distro so who am I to say how often they release versions.  I'm becoming a huge proponent of the progression of LNX desktops over the last 10yrs, but I'm afraid it's following the same path of closed source solutions.
<webnet> OldOneEye im sorry uninstall is for automake duh. lol
<webnet> OldOneEye: try sudo apt-get remove xwin
<webnet> OldOneEye: try sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop as well
<OldOneEye> Reading state information... Done
<OldOneEye> E: Unable to locate package xwin
<webnet> try:  sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<OldOneEye> Package ubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<OldOneEye> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<OldOneEye> b0b@server:~$
<OldOneEye> i just want the console only no gui
<blabface> KingPin: installed and ran
<KingPin> cool
<xkws49er> best book for beginners?
<blabface> https://gist.github.com/e5bae5425afdb6470b9d
<alien2050> Is there a keypad -> mouse emulator that exists for ubuntu ?
<blabface> xkws49er: the good book (amen)
<blabface> KingPin: ^^ :D
<KingPin> the hiddens are fine
<webnet> OldOneEye: if you truly want to remove ALL gui components i can give you the command for that, but tread carefully, it will remove ALL the dependancies for gui software as well you would only be able to run Command line tools. ity COULD in theory make the system unstable as well.
<blabface> KingPin: ok
<blabface> you got them on your fresh install?
<aeon-ltd> Spankbot: i would say that only applies to those who were up and coming 5 years ago, small dedicated - those who adhere to philosophies - haven't really changed; shameless plug: i've used arch for the last 2 years roughly nothing has changed other than packages updated and more efficient methods being used
<KingPin> the hiddens? yes
<aeon-ltd> Spankbot: *small dedicated distros
<alien2050> found it
<blabface> KingPin: thanks for help, night
<jasmin> alien2050, hii
<KingPin> nphase, night
<alien2050> hey
<fpu> hello again :)
<jasmin> hii friend
<fpu> does anyone here know insides of gthumb? I have no idea where it keeps it's preferences...
<fpu> I delete .config/gthumb, my settings still are there
<fpu> the same with .gconf/apps/gthumb
<jasmin> how do i use iperf tool pls any one help me
<alien2050> ne1 knows how can I call the "system settings" gui from the cli in gnome shell ?
<webnet> alien2050 u mean the gnome control panel?
<magn3ts> jesus christ its impossible to find pkg downloads on launchpad
<magn3ts> that place leads me in circles everytime I go ther
<ayrton_> hey guys how do i transfer data with two ubntu machines and an ethernet cable
<Tech-1> D`oh!
<alien2050> kinda... but it's called system settings (right click on right icon with your username on it) in gnome 3
<alien2050> could be same bin though not sure
<Xase> Intel 945 GM, 11.10/Oneiric Ocelot... Stuff is REALLY choppy... after looking around something about direct rendering being turned off seems to be the culprit... any clues, or fixes I'm not aware of.
<webnet> ok. brb
<chelz> i'm trying to setup my ubuntu laptop to print to a shared usb printer that's attached to a mac on the local network and there's a user/name and password for the printer. when i go to the New Printer gui dialog and put in the IP next to "host" it doesn't find anything
<alien2050> found it
<chelz> is there some magic URI i can put in that'll make it/cups know the IP and that it needs a password and stuff?
<alien2050> it's "gnome-control-center" if anyone is interested
<Ibis> !6pac
<alien2050> and the plus key is the right click... I love linux :)
<Crash_O-D>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock -> Enabling NumLock during startup and before login ->  edit /etc/gdm/Init/Default. For older versions of Ubuntu edit /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default  though files dont exist
<magn3ts> What should the default set of include directories be for ubuntu?
<Xase> You mean your path magn3ts ?
<Xase> Not sure ifthat's what you mean
<dutchlee> webnet: hey thanks was afk for a while there
<Xase> magn3ts: what do you mean by Includes?
<buckshot> Can I get some help with my wireless settings?
<Xase> buckshot: I may be able to help :D what's the problem?
<magn3ts> How can I set a recursive lookup in gcc for includes?
<buckshot> Xase: No matter what I try I cant seem to get my laptop to pick up my wifi
<pnorman_> My ubuntu box is hanging on such a low level, I wonder if it's unrelated to the drivers. (heavy write IO causes hangs when going through my sata card)
<Xase> buckshot: is you card detected properly? and does it see any other Wifi signals?
<Xase> buckshot: also have you tried the Additional Drivers menu under More Apps assuming you're using Unity?
<buckshot> I have. The only thing missing was my graphics card. ATI Radeon..
<Crash_O-D> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock -> Enabling NumLock during startup and before login ->  edit /etc/gdm/Init/Default. For older versions of Ubuntu edit /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default  though files dont exist. please help.
<buckshot> It says "device not managed" under my wireless tab.
<Xase> Hmm
<Xase> Can you run 'lspci'
<buckshot> will do
<Xase> and tell me what it says for your wireless?
<buckshot> 09:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Xase> Crash_O-D:  if you're using a recent ubuntu  i.e. 11.04 and beyond, I'd imagine not, since ubuntu now uses LightDM
<buckshot> need anything else? or was that the right info
<Xase> buckshot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285 <<< Not very helpful and may still be required even though outdated.
<Xase> that was right
<Xase> You may not have the correct module for it.
<Xase> buckshot: replace the maverick or lucid with whatever you have
<Xase> I'd say try that instruction and see if that works, because the driver for your wireless card may still need to be backported =/ though I don't see why it didn't work out of the box.
<buckshot> alright
<buckshot> lemme see what i can do
<Crash_O-D> Xase: thankx thats a big help. found greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on rebooting to see if worked thanks
<buckshot> so if im on 11.10 right now, what would i do to get that installing?
<Xase> oneiric ;) buckshot but you may also want to try this first http://www.lamnk.com/blog/computer/fixing-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-wireless-problem-with-atheros-ar9285-and-ralink-rt3090/
<Xase> Just found that
<FloodBot1> Xase: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xase> Man I hate that Floodbot, it's a little hyperactive and oversensitive.
<Xase> buckshot: also that blog doesn't mention it... but reboot after adding that line to the blacklist
<djdduty> hello
<bolo56> hail ! people of the channel !!
<djdduty> I wanted to dual boot ubuntu server, but my only option seemed to be to completely re-format the harddrive?
<djdduty> also, it seems to need internet even though the iso is on the disk?
<pnorman_> djdduty: Do you mean the only option within the installer is to format the drive?
<djdduty> yeah...
<buckshot> Xase: I went ahead and followed the instructions, gonna reboot now.
<djdduty> I want to keep my windows 7 os and files on here
<webnet> djdduty, it doesnt NEED internet it just wants it so in can install updates if you tell it to
<djdduty> webnet: it wouldn't let me proceed
<Xase> Why would you want a dualboot machine if you plan to run Ubuntu Server djdduty ?
<webnet> really? thats new O.o
<Xase> Just curious...
<Xase> Not discouraging you.
<djdduty> Xase: only installing ubuntu server on this comp for an experiment
<Xase> Ah okay.
<djdduty> I am actually going to be using it on a computer I am building when the parts get here
<Xase> djdduty: are you using an actual CD or flashmedia?
<webnet> you know you can use virtual box to experiment inside of windows right?
<pnorman_> I believe you can just wipe one partition. However, if you're just doing some limited testing ubuntu server, consider a virtual machine as an easier option
<djdduty> hmmm
<djdduty> true
<Xase> I second and third the VM option djdduty
<Xase> Much easier...
<djdduty> will do then
<djdduty> I orgot about it completely actually
<Xase> While it will suffer a small performance hit, you should be able to get whatever you need to try done in there.
<djdduty> best free vm for windows?
<pnorman_> djdduty: I've used VirtualBox
<Xase> Virtual Box for the win ;)
<djdduty> also, where is this "400mgb ubuntu server edition" at?
<djdduty> It mentioned 400mgb small in the installer
<Xase> VM Ware is too complicated/proprietary.
<pnorman_> note that some of the mouse capture stuff may be a bit odd with server since it has no GUI
<webnet> i second virtual box
<marsha> is there file recovery software for ubuntu that lets you search for a specific file to recover?
<Xase> pnorman_:  he could get around that with 'sudo apt-get install gpm' I think.
<Xase> Terminal mouse ;)
<pnorman_> !info gpm
<webnet> thas really the best MS virtual machine is ok and free, but i like Virtual box better
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 205 kB, installed size 580 kB
<djdduty> pnorman_: ubuntu server has no gui?
<marsha> The only recovery tool i know is photorec but it does nothave that option
<Xase> It's a mouse which works on terminal pnorman_ :D
<pnorman_> djdduty: by default it doesn't. you could install one, but servers don't generally have a GUI
<djdduty> I would want one...
<Xase> djdduty: if you absolutely require one for your server... I recommend LXDE
<Xase> It's light and not too heavy, and not overly complicated.
<djdduty> I want ubuntu desktop, with all the crap removed basicly
<pnorman_> djdduty: ubuntu server has crap like the GUI removed :P
<Xase> that command would be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-minimal, I believe DjMadness
<Xase> Crap
<Xase> DjMadness: sorryu
<Xase> User quit before I could tab complete.
<webnet> Xase: terminal mouse is awesome! :D
<Xase> SYeah it is.
<Xase> I use it on my shell :D
<Xase> Or my text only builds.
<Xase> I hope that fixed worked for buckshot.
<Xase> I am going to watch a movie.
<webnet> djdduty lxde looks good and is light. but u usually dont want a gui on a server cause it uses valuable resources...
<Xase> I hate when people don't come back to report success.
<Xase> webnet:  he's gone.
<Xase> The best GUI for server... is probably that web interface for ubuntu I saw awhile back
<Xase> It looked pretty full featured.
<Xase> Webmin or whatever it's called
<buckshot> Xase: Still no good.
<Xase> buckshot: did it work?
<Xase> Neither of them?
<webnet> yeah.
<buckshot> Well the second didnt.
<buckshot> Didnt try the first. :P
<Xase> Try the first... you may need the driver.
<Xase> :D
<buckshot> Resend that link to me please?
<Xase> Just replace maverick or lucid with Oneiric
<itaylor57> !webmin
<Xase> Sure
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Xase> buckshot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285 <<< Not very helpful and may still be required even though outdated.
<buckshot> Oh, and something else, The laptop doesnt shut it self off, and booting is really long.
<buckshot> Im not sure what to make of it...
<webnet> i actually like ispconfig personally, is sort of high maintenence tho. lol. it uses specific tools with no flexibility, BUT it does its job for my small hostin company
<webnet> :D
<Xase> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Xase> Zentyal then is what someone should point out to djdduty when he returns
<pnorman_> well, i guess it's time to crash my ubuntu box.
<Xase> buckshot is the laptop REALLY new?
<buckshot> Not terribly. Its a Sony Vaio, bought last year.
<webnet> ubottu: OHHH! i wondered what happened to ebox! i used them a while back as a beta test when my hosting company was 1 little server doing it all :D but then the Dev went cold and i got bummed out. *checking out zental*
<ubottu> webnet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<buckshot> When booting, it says it cant find a disk. I let it find that, then it cant find network which I understand that. but when i turn it off it just sits with that ubuntu screen...
<webnet> wow im an idiot, i didnt realize ubottu was a bot :P
<bolo56> if i type in the command prompt dpkg -l and the list is too long
<bolo56> how do i tell it to pause the long list ?
<buckshot> Xase?
<webnet> OK im back :D just thought i would let you all know :P
<somsip> bolo56: dpkg -l | more
<bjorkintosh> why would my desktop suddenly forget its inet4 settings?
<aj00200> Is there a way to regenerate the list of apps that unity searches for? It seems that this list has been lost or currupted or possibly broken during a reinstall where I kept my home directory on a different partition.
<buckshot> Any body know what to do about this"Device Not Managed" on my wireless network?
<pnorman_> I'm looking to partition a drive, but all the advice I find assumes you have a GUI or you're using the installer CD. In my case, it's neither.
<escott> pnorman_, then use parted
<webnet> pnorman_: try burining a live disc of parted magic
<pnorman_> escott: Any suggestions for something with an interface similar to partman?
<br0adcast> Hello guys
<br0adcast> im looking for a little help, is there anybody here able to advise me on a message I have received
<br0adcast> its regarding compiling the kernel
<br0adcast> any help would be appriciated, thanks :)
<escott> pnorman, not familiar with partman but you could probably find a cd with it
<escott> br0adcast, maybe, but we won't know unless you tell us the message
<pnorman> escott: It's the tool used on the ubuntu server install CD, but they do not recommend using it outside of a debian install CD
<br0adcast> /home/br0adcast/compat-wireless-2011-12-08/compat-wireless-2010-10-16/config.mk:196: "WARNING: CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT will be deactivated or not working because kernel was compiled with CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=n. Tools using wext interface like iwconfig will not work. To activate it build your kernel e.g. with CONFIG_LIBIPW=m."
<br0adcast> ./scripts/gen-compat-autoconf.sh config.mk > include/linux/compat_autoconf.h
<br0adcast> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.35-31-generic/build M=/home/br0adcast/compat-wireless-2011-12-08/compat-wireless-2010-10-16 modules
<br0adcast> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.35-31-generic/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<br0adcast> make: *** [modules] Error 2
<pnorman> I suppose since I'm dealing with a blank drive, I don't really have to worry about screwing up
<br0adcast> that is the error escott :)
<FloodBot1> br0adcast: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<br0adcast> yes mr floodbot :)
<br0adcast> how did I know that was going to happen :)
<br0adcast> i am trying to install the compat wireless drivers escott
<br0adcast> im using 10.04
<br0adcast> I have upgraded the kernel because i want trim support, but when i update kernel, I get this message when i try to reinstall and repatch the drivers
<br0adcast> due to the message, I would like to know what i means by compiling with CONFIG_LIBIPW=m
<zromayn> hello there, can anybody show me any document showing how to export an encrypted directory? I encrypted my home dir. If I try exporting it, i get "exportfs: /home/usuer1/backup does not support NFS export"
<psusi> br0adcast, why don't you just install 11.10?
<br0adcast> psusi, I have, well, 10.10 and upgraded from update manager to 11.10
<br0adcast> but system hangs
<br0adcast> and im too nub to be able to work out why hehe
<psusi> br0adcast, just do a clean install of 11.10 ;)
<br0adcast> and, if I learned how, fixing it would be another matter im sure
<br0adcast> psusi, but it will be the same kernel right?
<br0adcast> surely the same issue will arrise
<psusi> same as what?
<br0adcast> as updating to 11.10 from within 10.10
<psusi> which issue?
<br0adcast> the system hanging when i install compat wireless 2.6 and 2 patches
<psusi> the freeze very well may be because of old stuff left from the upgrade... try the 11.10 live cd and if it works, then just do a clean install
<br0adcast> it would be more ideal to install it fresh and try it, not really good for me to try live cd
<psusi> well, try to walk before you run
<br0adcast> hmmm
<br0adcast> well, i cant really patch and change drivers etc on a live cd and be able to test it correctly
<br0adcast> it is going to be more certain to try on an install
<psusi> what do you need to patch for?
<br0adcast> ive installed about 3 different distros 100+ times this week, so its no biggy anyways :)
<psusi> hehe
<br0adcast> the patch is to release my wifi card in monitor mode from being stuck to a perticular channel
<Ryukoji> you guys ever use CrunchBang linux?
 * FauxReal installed 48k rhel boxes, and is tired... ;)
<escott> !crunchbang | Ryukoji
<ubottu> Ryukoji: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Ryukoji> no you dont understand escott
<Ryukoji> im just saying if anyone has ever tried it
<br0adcast> so, any ideas escott?
<zromayn> hello there, can anybody show me any document showing how to export an encrypted directory? I encrypted my home dir. If I try exporting it, i get "exportfs: /home/usuer1/backup does not support NFS export"
<escott> Ryukoji, and im giving you a channel you can ask people who have
<aj00200> zromayn: are you trying to recover it?
<escott> br0adcast, no that seems like a different build processs
<psusi> zromayn, that kind of defeats the purpose doesn't it?
<zromayn> aj00200: no, it's not for data recovery. I just want to be able to export it over NFS
<zromayn> aj00200: unless, you really can't export an encrypted dir at all.
<br0adcast> ok thank you anyways escott :)
<aj00200> hmm, I'm not sure. There may be other ways to do what you want as well. Does it need to be NFS? For example, could a one time data transfer with scp work, or maybe sync with a free Ubuntu Cloud account?
<pnorman_> parted is warning me about non-optimal alignment. How do I do it with the optimal alignment?
<marsha> is it possible for nautilus to search for keywords within files?
<psusi> pnorman, start parted with -a optimal?
<pnorman_> psusi: still warning me
<hatch> trying to connect to a windows vpn but all i'm getting is that it failed because it failed to start....ubuntu 11
<psusi> pnorman, how are you specifying the partition position?
<pnorman> psusi: 0 100%. seems to of worked with 0% 100%
<somsip> marsha: not that I know of, but it's easy from the terminal http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-search-find-file-for-text-string/
<marsha> somsip thanks
<khoover> hey, anyone here who could help me w/ a touchpad problem?
<kimp> webnet, I have just installed an earlier version (10.04.3) and it has fixed my woes - nice one...
<br0adcast> whats up khoover
<khoover> bro0adcast, seems like xorg's picking it up, but it's just not sending events
<khoover> even evtest is getting nothing off of it.
<semitones> I have 10.10. I know you're not supposed to, but what would happen if I changed my sources.lst to have "oneiric" and just apt-get updated?
<kimp> time for lunch!
<xangua> semitones: you don't wanna know ;)
<xangua> or experience
<br0adcast> semitones do you mean kernel wise? oneiric kernel works fine on 10.04
<khoover> br0adcast, hit an o and the 0, what i said above
<br0adcast> is it a hp laptop khaard
<br0adcast> khoover,*
<semitones> I wawnt to know :P
<khoover> no, acer aspire 5742, ETPS/2 Elantech
<airtonix> why would my keystrokes be normal plain everyday normal human normal english one second then FREAKOUT and suddenly! japanese everywhere in my terminal and none of my keystrokes are normal everyday human english?
<semitones> br0adcast: not kernel-wise, just what would happen if I didn't update incrementally, but in one giant leap
<br0adcast> ahh right hehe.. try it :P
<semitones> :p br0adcast for SCIENCE!
<br0adcast> of course
<br0adcast> i have reinstalled about 100 times this week, easy now heh
<N7OKL> Dual boot issue...completely stopped booting from linux, but will boot from a windows disk....help please
<khoover> airtonix, あなたは、日本人に問題がありますか?
<airtonix> one second : i was typing in english through ssh to my remote ubuntu natty server from my ubuntu natty desktop , the next : characters i type are japanese
<airtonix> logging out and back in via ssh terminal changes nothing
<WanderingEnder> Hey, does 11.10 minimal's xubuntu installation come with VMWare Client Tools by default?
<airtonix> characters i type on a terminal in my desktop are normal english
<somsip> WanderingEnder: from experience, minimal install is JEEP
<khoover> br0adcast, acer aspire 5742, ETPS/2 Elantech touchpad*
<br0adcast> hmm, im not sure i can help you bro, sorry about that
<n00bArmy> hey
<br0adcast> only really know synaptecs
<airtonix> sweeeeeet, now i can't configure anything
<br0adcast> escott, sorry to ask you again, but do you have any idea where the argument CONFIG_LIBIPW=m would actually be used when recompilling the kernel, I will research it fully and not at risk of losing anything, but currently, it means nothing to me :S
<br0adcast> lol airtonix :)
<br0adcast> its fun breaking stuff :)
<airtonix> not really
<br0adcast> well i enjoy it
<N7OKL> help please....dual boot XP/10.04lts...worked fine for several months...now will not boot from any linux media (even live...just a DMA error loop) but boots fine from any windows media...help please
<airtonix> i didn't actually do anything to cause this as far as i know
<webnet> kimp: glad to heaar. i suspect it was the updated kernel that was giving you trouble. Im not sure what they did or added or took out...
<khoover> hey br0adcast, this fix look legit? http://www.daniweb.com/hardware-and-software/linux-and-unix/linux-kernel-and-hardware-setup/threads/206118
<|Long|> hi guys, what is the cmd to open a dir?
<airtonix> cd
<|Long|> david@lcnn:/dev$ cd sdl1
<|Long|> -bash: cd: sdl1: Not a directory
<khoover> br0adcast, and nvm, file doesn't exist. was working fine before my computer frozen, had to kill the power while some updates were still waiting on a reset.
<webnet> |Long| cd /[path]/[to]/[dir]
<gizmobay> When I do a "ls" in a directory some of the files are red. Does anyone know why?
<br0adcast> i really couldnt say khoover, been playing with lots of so called cosher fixes recently
<br0adcast> most of them didnt work
<tucemiux_l> someone please yelp!  I just upgraded and now I can't use my video card: Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid.
<khoover> br0adcast, thing is, was working absolutely fine before, did everything i wanted.
<khoover> i mean, what could've happened in one hard shut-down that destroys all functionality?
<khoover> br0adcast, should my xorg.0.d/synaptics.config file be empty save for touchpad catchall?
<khoover> xorg.conf.d*
<bsmith093> can i safely delete the tmp folder
<bjorkintosh> bsmith093, you can empty it
<bjorkintosh> but you should keep it nevertheless.
<bsmith093> how
<khoover> bsmith093, sudo rm -r / should do the trick. :P
<bjorkintosh> c'mon khoover
<bsmith093> no wait that eill dump everyhting
<bjorkintosh> bsmith093, what do you need to do that for?
<bsmith093> im out of space literally
<bjorkintosh> your system might be configured to do it automatically anyway.
<bjorkintosh> ah.
<bjorkintosh> remove the pr0n from your machine.
<bsmith093> i need to changesome workspaces from tmp to something on the home parttivo
<khoover> bjorkintosh, sorry, mildly upset at my system destroying the xorg synaptics.conf file
<khoover> only a friggin touchpad catchall in there
<bjorkintosh> khoover, a recent upgrade has nuked my nic.
<bjorkintosh> i'm not happy either.
<bsmith093> sudo rm -r /tmp?
<bjorkintosh> bsmith093, rm -rf /tmp/*
<khoover> -f?
<bjorkintosh> yeah.
<bsmith093> ru absolutely sure
<philip> there is *no* need to put the f
<bsmith093> screw it im opening nautilus in root and going tht way
<bjorkintosh> so why does the 'f' exist.
<philip> it's unlikely you will even get prompted for anything when typing sudo rm -r /tmp/*
<philip> but the -f exists to force "yes" to prompts afaik, and ignore files that don't exist according to man
<bjorkintosh> philip, how do you know rm is not aliased to rm -i ?
 * khoover goes back to the rm docs...
<WzTian> if it's aliased to rm -i, just use rm -I
<philip> if you're really woried about that you can type alias
<philip> to check
<bjorkintosh> or.
<bjorkintosh> avoid a discussion
<bjorkintosh> and rm -rf /tmp/*
<ubuntu1> Hi, is there a way to find out where the grub stage 2 files are located? On which partition?
<philip> whatever, sounds like a way to get hosed, no need to force things, rm -f is bad, so is kill -9
<bjorkintosh> kill -9 works.
<philip> plenty of internet webpages, linux books, and flamewars in here (i am sure) dedicated to this
<pnorman_> kill -9 works, but it shouldn't be your first choice
<pbink> hey folks...does the Auto-mount feature actually work in the latest vboxadditions version?  if so, is it supposed to somehow determine the guest OS and make it available automatically?
<pbink> for shared folders i mean
<almoxarife> pbink: so far not for me
<pnorman_> pbink: it worked for me. ubuntu 11.04 guest, windows 7 host. Can't remember what I did exactly, and I have a dedicated ubuntu box now
<ubuntu1> I need to delete a partition and I would want to ensure that grub files are not located there
<pbink> almoxarife:  are you running 10.04?
<almoxarife> pbink: nope, 11.10
<pbink> i've got xp host 10.04 guest...no luck here
<khoover> Stepnjump, not entirely sure on this one, but, iirc, partitions are registered as separate drives in nautilus, righ?
<pbink> and what's strange is when i try to use 'mount -t vboxsf SharedFolderName /mnt/shared' mount yells at me like i input incorrect params
<pbink> with no descriptive error
<almoxarife> pbink: I think there is a bug in the latest virtualbox, it just worked before, now it does not
<pbink> hmm
<pbink> any clue why my manual mount command wouldn't work?
<Stepnjump> khoover: yes I think so
<khoover> Stepnjump, well, just check for whichever drive /grub's in, and try not to nuke it
<meshuggah> hello, i try to install but it ask me about no root file system defined?
<Stepnjump> there has to be a way to know for sure khoover
<khoover> Stepnjump, there likely is; all i can say is, if a partition's marked as boot-able, don't touch it. why put grub in a non-boot partition?
<escott> meshuggah, if you picked the manual partitioning you need to make a partition with a mount point of / it should be at least 10-20gigs
<ovhan> when i installed ubuntu os 11.10 and it asked me what i wanted it for (i.e. mail server, etc) i hit enter accidentally , how can i find that list again after its installed and choose what i want or do i have to reinstall it
<wspardaw> s
<frogonwheels> ovhan: There's a 'tasks' category of virtual package that I believe will do the trick
<wspardaw> hi all
<boourns> overdub, "sudo tasksel" i think
<boourns> ovhan i mean
<frogonwheels> thanks boourns :)
<ovhan> ty, i just installed ubuntu, first time use
<neuro_sys> http://media.slated.org/albums/userpics/10002/ubuntu.png
<maum> how can I enter the root path
<maum> ?
<emmetea> i was trying to install gparted using "sudo apt-get install gparted" and i get and error about libparted0 being the wrong version
<br0adcast> in nautilus gksudo nautilus then navigate to /
<ovhan> yes tasksel looks about right ty
<frogonwheels> nice trolling from neuro_sys - still funny but :)
<ovhan> i dont get it ...
<ovhan> oh
<ovhan> nvm
<emmetea> specifically  gparted: Depends: libparted0 (>= 2.2-1) but it is not going to be installed
<garden92>  simple scan quit connecting to my scanner. help.
<somsip> maum: cd /
<wspardaw> k
<maum> somsip, I am not sure it's not working . when I enter "sensors-detect" command, it said "You need to be root to run this script."
<pnorman_> maum: sudo sensors-detect
<somsip> maum: you asked the wrong question. you need "sudo sensors-detect"
<somsip> s/wrong/ambiguous
<i2c> yo guys is there anyway to make my mouse wheel scroll more lines throughout ubuntu?
<maum> I could check the temperature but in conkyrc file it's not working
<maum> something like this :    ${color6}Core 1: $color $alignr ${execi 10 sensors | grep 'Core 0' | grep -o '\+.*)'}
<robin0800> maum: preface the command with sudo
<somsip> i2c: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/27270/increasing-scroll-speed
<pbink> anyone help me figure out why when i'm trying to use 'sudo mount -t SharedFolderName /media/windows' my mount command just gives me the Usage:... information?
<ovhan> how do i find out how much my server is taking up ram
<ovhan> is there a command
<somsip> ovhan: free
<i2c> wow I can't change it systemwide? I'm sorry, but for as great as linux is, I miss the little things from windows
<ovhan> what somsip
<somsip> ovhan: that is the command to show memory usage
<ovhan> ah
<ovhan> cool ty
<ovhan> ya it worked ty
<webnet> i2c i actually think you can... hold on
<maum> I did like this :    ${color6}Core 1: $color $alignr ${execi 10 sudo sensors | grep 'Core 0' | grep -o '\+.*)'}
<maum> but it's not working
<ovhan> 309000 neat =D
<ovhan> its using less then i thought it was gonna :D
<wspardaw> f
<emmetea> if it try to install the lib it says libparted0: Depends: libparted0debian1 (= 2.2-5ubuntu5) but 2.2-5ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<emmetea> its the lts release so i figured things like that wouldnt be broken
<webnet> i2c i cant find it.... it may not be there as i thought
<almoxarife> emmetea: the ppa broke it
<tepedibi13> hii
<wsparda> help
<almoxarife> the jpg is a keeper, nice wallpaper
<Arcademan> wsparda, what is it you need?
<emmetea> is there anyway i could just force gparted to install even though it says there are broken dependencies?
<bzrk> hi there, does anyone know how to install ubuntu 11.10 without ubiquity? only cli?
<somsip> bzrk: use the minimal install cd
<bzrk> somsip: kthx
<wsparda> hi all
<antipragmatist> my at&t wireless modem works with windows7,
<antipragmatist> but it disconnects from ubuntu 11.10
<antipragmatist> is there a know problem?
<somsip> emmetea: keep forcing individual upgrades until gparted stops complaining. It's worked for me in th past
<emmetea> somsip: it keeps hiccuping when i try and force libparted0debian1
<djdduty> hello ubuntu!
<djdduty> I got ubuntu server installed
<somsip> !libparted0debian1
<djdduty> now... I have no idea how to use it
<djdduty> how do I install the gui that someone reccomended to me?
<antipragmatist> damn
<somsip> djdduty: sudo apt-get install {name of gui}
<antipragmatist> 11.10 is a pain up my ass
<somsip> emmetea: is that a valid package name?
<djdduty> somsip you know any?
<emmetea> somsip: its from if i try and install libparted0
<emmetea> djdduty: why installing gui if its a server?
<somsip> emmetea: what does sudo apt-get install libparted tell you?
<djdduty> emmetea: just playing around
<djdduty> but do you guys know any guis?
<somsip> djdduty: then you will get a lot of additional dependencies if you do what I just told you. xserver, drivers...lots
<WanderingEnder> djdduty: You're going to desktop on a ubuntu server install?
<antipragmatist> would be 11.10 users take my advice, DON'T install IT unless you enjoy pain and heartache
<djdduty> xD
<djdduty> I am just screwing around
<djdduty> seeing my preferences
<somsip> djdduty: http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20081209153125602/WindowManagers.html
<WanderingEnder> antipragmatist: Your individual experience is not data.
<djdduty> thank you
<somsip> !tab | djdduty
<ubottu> djdduty: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<somsip> that wasn't the one I intended...
<OttifantSir> I'm writing some scripts to (de)activate mods in the game Warzone2100. If anyone would care to look over my scripts, they can be found here: http://ottilaptop.ottifantsir.operaunite.com/Warzone/
<djdduty> LXDE any good?
<djdduty> that is the one someone reccomended
<WanderingEnder> somsip: you mean the one that says preface each line with someone's name so we know what the heck you're talking about?
<WanderingEnder> !polls | djdduty
<ubottu> djdduty: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<somsip> WanderingEnder: yeah - what's the ! for that again?
<antipragmatist> WanderingEnder, perhaps, however, it is the general consensus among 11.10 users
<WanderingEnder> somsip: I forget myself.
<somsip> WanderingEnder: heh :)
<WanderingEnder> antipragmatist: If you're bitching about Unity, get in line, but that isn't really a support request or supporting others. They decided to use it, so we either adapt or use something else. I'm liking xubuntu.
<somsip> antipragmatist: I just posted a list of 21 alternative WMs for djdduty. Try one?
<emmetea> somsip: if i try and upgrade libparted thats when it tells me  libparted0debian1 is the newest version
<somsip> emmetea: what version og ubuntu? And you're trying to install parted or gparted?
<emmetea> somsip: gparted, but install gparted breaks with libparted0 dependecies. i believe the version is the lts release
<somsip> emmetea: erm...lsb-release for the release?
<phenrique> hello, the update manager shows 40 updates but when i try to install show "Need installation of untrusted packages" and it is not possible continue....
<somsip> emmetea:  or cat /etc/lsb-release
<emmetea> somsip: returns with no LSB modules available
<emmetea> 10.04.2 lts
<emmetea> somsip: catting it worked
<phenrique> what i can to do?
<somsip> emmetea: and how are you install gparted?
<somsip> emmetea: translate that?
<emmetea> somsip: originally "sudo apt-get install gparted" however the same error happened with synaptic also
<skilz> Hey im trying to play the classic minecraft in firefox, I have the icedtea6-plugin installed, I see the java applet load and it displays Minecraft quickly then leaves me at a blank screen
<somsip> emmetea: so is it working now or not?
<emmetea> somsip: trying cat /etc/lsb-release worked, but trying lsb_release said there were no modules
<skilz> Do I need something else installed or what?
<emmetea> somsip: negative, it is not working
<OttifantSir> phenrique: I think the reason is that the repos has been updated, and the authentication file has somehow been "lost" or not updated. It's happened before, and usually resolves within a few hours or a day or two when the repos get updated again
<skilz> I can't even right click on the black box to bring up a menu
<somsip> emmetea: so you're on 10.04, you can't install gparted using apt-get or synaptic due to libparted errors, yes?
<emmetea> somsip: yes.
<somsip> emmetea: could be of interest and marked as solved - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1594111.html
<_Tristan> Hey, how can I record pulseaudio output to an mp3 file? I've done a bunch of research but everything I find is outdated/doesn't work
<emmetea> somsip: thank you checking it out
<sdjf> brassero is a serious mess, it's one of the things that get me disappointed of linux sometimes. Hard to believe that after all this time a major linux distribution can't burn cd's properly.
<ovhan> how do i check for updates on my ubuntu 11.10 server
<gizmobay> When I do a "ls" in a directory some of the files are highlighted red. Does anyone know why?
<MrCleanWithHair> ovhan, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<somsip> emmetea: other suggests appear to include fix broken packages, or remove libparted and install gparted to see if it pulls it in. Not sure what else that might break though
<MrCleanWithHair> gizmobay, do the files end with .tar
<ovhan> ty mrclean
<gizmobay> no
<somsip> sdjf: fine here as long as i use low speeds, but you could try xfburn
<PPPPPPP> Does running "ping my_server.com -f" really slow down a server at all?
<gizmobay> S02nxserver
<gizmobay> I removed the package, nxserver
<antipragmatist> hi
<gizmobay> The files show in red but there isn't a file
<antipragmatist> what is fbi surveilance van #24?
<ovhan> MrCleanWithHair: so are those 2 commands the same thing
<MrCleanWithHair> ovhan, no. update updates the list of packages and upgrade prompts you to upgrade to newer versions
<BobDull> I have looked around the internet and have found most topics discuss using either expect/send, or editing the sudoer's file to have the ability to run a bash script as any user. I have had no luck. Can someone help me run a sudo command from a bash script even if a password is required?
<MrCleanWithHair> gizmobay, generally files show up red (or green or blue) because you have color output for ls enabled in your .bashrc file
<ovhan> MrCleanWithHair:  so update updates my package lists?
<somsip> antipragmatist: it's possibly someone with a wifi access point and a sense of humour
<gizmobay> I see
<skilz> How can I install apt-get sun-java6-jre
<BobDull> I know the password, and I don't have any real security concerns for the specific task, unfortunately I can't just echo "passwordhere" | sudo command here
<MrCleanWithHair> ovhan, yes. and upgrade will tell you what can be upgrade and ask you if you want to do so
<BobDull> because that doesn't work. It always pauses by script at the password prompt.
<somsip> BobDull: you need a tee..
<nac-godfather> If someone says their goal is to purchase a laptop that is linux friendly;  They don't know enough about computers to deserve to install linux, and neither deserve the money to purchase said laptop, and should provide me with the funds to equip a Sager NP8150 with a GTX 485M and the works (16GB RAM etc.)!
<skilz> DO I need to enable non-free?
<fearlesspancakes> whats the command to install/setup an init.d script?
<BobDull> somsip: I don't know what a tee is.
<skilz> !tell skilz about non-free
<OttifantSir> PPPPPPP: pinging a server once doesn't slow down a server, but incessant pinging several times a second from multiple locations might (Distributed Denial Of Service)
<somsip> BobDull: last example of first answer http://stackoverflow.com/questions/82256/how-do-i-use-sudo-to-redirect-output-to-a-location-i-dont-have-permission-to-wr
<nac-godfather> omg OttifantSir, no probably not.
<BobDull> ok, I'll check it out. Thanks.
<nac-godfather> that's a botnet with ping flooding.
<nac-godfather> not a single ping from multiple locations, otherwise there would be no internet worth looking at.
<OttifantSir> nac-godfather: OK. Thanks for the correction.
<gizmobay> Thanks MrCleanWithHair
<OttifantSir> I've written some scripts to help (de)activate mods in Warzone2100 and would appreciate someone looking them over: http://ottilaptop.ottifantsir.operaunite.com/Warzone/
<emmetea> somsip: thanks i think that will have solved the problem, just have to head over to that computer to try it
<PPPPPPP> <OttifantSir> does addint the " -f" make it ping several times a second?
<almoxarife> skilz: there is a ppa for sun-java, install it
<Flatlined> Anyone using " Ndiswrapper " if so what chip ?
<ovhan> ubuntu server 11.10: how do i check how much space i have on my hdd , or info on it or something
<somsip> ovhan: du -h
<OttifantSir> PPPPPPP: I just have basic understanding of pinging, and have already been proven wrong in my assumptions, so I don't know
<skilz> almoxarife, ppa? what do I have to do?
<somsip> ovhan: er... df -h
<ovhan> oh , k was gonna say it didnt work =P ty
<BobDull> somsip: not sure if I understand, when it sudo tee's, does that take what is in test.out and use that to fill in the password?
<somsip> ovhan: it worked, just told you want you didn't want to know :)
<ovhan> is tmpfs temporary files?
<ovhan> -facepalm- lol thanks for that som =P
<ovhan> so what DID du -h do ?
<PPPPPPP> <OttifantSir> ok well thanks! According to the man page "-f" is the "flood" command so i THINK it will work.
<ovhan> nvm , ill check
<somsip> BobDull: it allows the echo (which does not have sudo rights) to be written to a program that ius given sudo rights. The explanation on the URL I gave is better than that. But I don't know what you want to use it for so YMMV
<almoxarife> !info ppa | skilz
<bsmith093> what does this mean?
<bsmith093> GConf error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<ubottu> skilz: Package ppa does not exist in oneiric
<somsip> ovhan: current directory disk usage
<almoxarife> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Flatlined> Anyone using " Ndiswrapper "
<ovhan> ty som , but manual told me =P
<somsip> ovhan: good move
<ovhan> so wait what is this info then , file space?
<skilz> almoxarife, whats the ppa url?
<ovhan> "du - estimate file space usage"
<skilz> to add in sources.list
<BobDull> Oh. somsip, I don't want to be rude but I think that *may* be more than the purpose of this script. It is just a 5 line script that just needs to run Synergy Client and connect to a localhost, but the client needs sudo. So, when the computer boots up I have it automatically run, and since it is on-boot, it is the first time sudo is used, so I am trying to automate password entry.
<ovhan> the output is 4.0k    ./. cache
<ovhan> 24k                            .
<ovhan> so whats that mean somsip
<BobDull> Maybe I'm missing how easy it is :-/
<somsip> BobDull: And I was missing the point. Can you copy the script to pastebin as I don't get what you're needing to do
<BobDull> Yup.
<MrCleanWithHair> BobDull, yeah a pastebin would be really helpful
<skilz> almoxarife, im on some launchpad site is that correct?
<somsip> ovhan: total usage of the current directory is 24k, 4k of that is used by cache directory
<ovhan> wait, so your saying im using 24 mb of space? on my hdd?
<somsip> ovhan: since when has k meant mb?
<skilz> !addppa
<almoxarife> skilz: some? you need the specific ppa for sun-java, that's what you want? not the built in open java, right?
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<ovhan> simsip i thought it meant k as in thousands of killo bytes
<ovhan> so its using 24 kilobytes?
<ovhan> that sounds even less right
<skilz> almoxarife, Yes I want sun-java
<almoxarife> skilz: using server or desktop?
<skilz> server
<somsip> ovhan: kilo bytes (thousand bytyes) mega bytes (really good bytes), or 1024 kilo bytes
<ovhan> and somsip , i just started using this today
<MrCleanWithHair> whats the going rate for a kilo now a days?
<ovhan> yes somsip i know this
<ovhan> and 1024 mb's is a gb
<somsip> ovhan: you asked. I'm out
<MrCleanWithHair> but don't get your bytes confused with your bits
<_Tristan> Does anybody know how to pipe pulseaudio output to an mp3 file?
<kmthein> On Ubuntu, which open source project management software have you ever used, and which one would you recommend?
<OttifantSir> somsip: Not technically correct. A Kilobyte is 1000 bytes, wheres a Kibibyte is 1024 bytes
<somsip> _Tristan: you want to record from your soundcard?
<_Tristan> somsip: the output, yeah
<pnorman_> OttifantSir: Only if you're a revisionist drive maker
<somsip> OttifantSir: I'm happy to be inaccurate in situations where accuracy is not important
<emmetea> somsip: damn i was hoping that would have worked :(
<BobDull> http://pastebin.com/ZLaxsMxX
<OttifantSir> pnorman and somsip: I know the term is used like somsip did, I am just nitpicking and it is a teaching point.
<SlayersZ> hmmm, what is a good laptop to buy xD
<somsip> OttifantSir: fair enough. I ahve no argument
<almoxarife> skilz: on your machine interacting with the server assuming it's a linux machine install y-ppa manager, great for hunting down ppas
<_Tristan> SlayersZ: one of those ugly black boxes lenovo makes. They last forever.
<Flatlined> IBM levtro
<somsip> SlayersZ: is this something to do with ubuntu?
<pnorman_> SlayersZ: define what you're going to be doing with it, figure out your requirements, then come up with options and look at hardware compatibility lists
<cliff_> I am currently using backtrack4, and copied the /etc/sources.list file from ubuntu to the backtrack4 sources.list, because the offensive-security repos were down.  Now i'm having some issues
<emmetea> somsip: essentially libparted wants 2.2-5ubuntu5 and it has 2.2-5ubuntu5.1
<almoxarife> cliff_: you broke ubuntu?
<WanderingEnder> !backtrack | cliff_
<ubottu> cliff_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<almoxarife> :)
<cliff_> okie dokie
<WanderingEnder> cliff_: they'll be happy to help you in #backtrack-linux, or you can wipe your backtrack installation, use a supported derivative and we can help.
<somsip> emmetea: have you tried forcing gparted?
<Flatlined> !rtl8187l
<somsip> emmetea: then fix packages. Could be bad advice that.
<Flatlined> !rtl8187
<WanderingEnder> !vmware
<emmetea> somsip: that was my original question: how could i force gparted or libparted0 to install?
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<WanderingEnder> Not quite what I wanted, but that mway do.
<Flatlined> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<emmetea> somsip: so no i havent tried forcing it, not really sure of the command
<somsip> emmetea: --force-yes but man recommends this is a Bad Thing
<emmetea> somsip: outside of downloading the .deb and dpkg'ing it which i havent tried
<somsip> emmetea: have you tried fixing broken with -f?
<emmetea> somsip: oh, yes then i have tried that and it did not work. and yes i tried with the -f also
<ovhan> ubuntu server 11.10: is there a DOS directory kinda command for this? like the old dir command
<somsip> emmetea: rebuilt source lists? Again it may not be something you want to do
<somsip> ovhan: ls
<somsip> ovhan: called the bash prompt. There are many simple tutorials
<emmetea> somsip: yeah just tried rebuilding the source list. thinking about just burning a gparted disc and working it that way for now
<ovhan> kk somsip ill lookit up thanks
<somsip> emmetea: with reports of others with the same problem I'd hope there is a simple fix out there, but short of googling I have no specific idea
<ovhan> can ubuntu server 11.10 have multiple hdd's? just checking before i do it trial and error style =P lol
<skilz> ovhan, Yes
<emmetea> ovhan: all unix oses should allow for multiple hds
<ovhan> kk
<ovhan> ty
<Flatlined> Anyone using " Ndiswrapper " if so what chip ?
<WanderingEnder> Anyone familiar with open-vm-tools, and if it works "as well" as VMWare's own VMWare Client Tools for Linux?
 * pnorman_ has 8 HDDs in his server
<ovhan> D=
<ovhan> lucky
<ovhan> im making a server out of a old pc and some old parts
<ovhan> >.>
<ovhan> ugh is there any way to have the date command show am/pm time instead of the 1-24 hour army time thing
<Flatlined> <-- runs on usb
<WanderingEnder> ovhan: It can support hardware RAID controllers, software RAID, SATA, IDE/PATA, and some other exotic HDD controllers. My 1U runs Server, and it has 5 UDDs.
<WanderingEnder> HDDs, even.
<pnorman_> If using it for files or media, do not try that unless it has SATA support. I found it was cheaper to buy a new motherboard than to buy IDE drives
<ovhan> no i have them lieing around
<WanderingEnder> pnorman_: Try 10k USCSI3 drives. :)
<ovhan> 10k uscsb drives?
<skilz> Is there a sun-java web browser plugin?
<WanderingEnder> Ultra SCSI 3.
<somsip> ovhan: date - when/where/why do you want to do this?
<skilz> firefox
<ovhan> yes skilz i believe so
<ovhan> somsip because im more comfortable reading the am pm time , =P
<somsip> skilz: icedtea-web
<pnorman_> WanderingEnder: SATA has been around for a long time, so I'd question using a motherboard that doesn't support it anyways.
<ovhan> skilz one moment ill look for the link i jsut read
<somsip> ovhan: where is it displayed?
<ovhan> somsip when i type date it displays it
<WanderingEnder> pnorman_: Most of my rackmounts are Generation 2 to Generation 3 servers.
<ovhan> output is thu dec 8 23:41:30 est 2011
<ovhan> last time i did it
<nac-godfather> any news on a eye-candy solution for gnome-shell yet?
<ovhan> skilz:  are you using the ubuntu server?
<somsip> ovhan: bash commands all take parameters. You need to change the output of date to do what you want. type "man date"
<ovhan> oh dur , i didnt try manual
<ovhan> fudge
<ovhan> ty
<somsip> ovhan: that will lead you onto alias. This would be where you set an alias of "date" to actually run "date -s "my date format string" so it works transparently
<ovhan> ahh i see
<somsip> *not -s, but whatever it should be
<robin0800> nac-godfather: there is now an extensions site
<ovhan> sry i know this isnt he place to ask but, im using a desktop pc with room for only 1 hdd , is it alright to just leave the other hanging around like , ontop?
<pnorman_> ovhan: bad idea
<ovhan> figured so =\
<ovhan> hmmmm
<ovhan> maybe i can get a usb cdrom since the 1 in there is sucky anyways and then put a hdd where the cdrom is
<pnorman_> You can do it and under ideal conditions it works
<ovhan> god i hate these things for personal computers
<ovhan> they belong in the office/school and thats it
<nac-godfather> of course, that's what I'm doing right now.
<nac-godfather> what's the difference between a sata/ide hdd and a usb besides the interface?  nothing.
<pnorman_> It's just if you touch the PCB, knock the drive, spill something on it, it'll screw it up, and you'll lose data
<nac-godfather> two cords instead of one.  It's probably safer to drop your hdd than those cheaply made and insanely expensive external hdds
<ovhan> nac-godfather: i agree
<pnorman_> nac-godfather: it's safer to drop the external one, since it's an internal + a case.
<ovhan> i hate those
<ovhan> pnorman
<ovhan> ive dropped hdd's in the past and they worked
<ovhan> i got a 1tb external hdd from seagate
<ovhan> thing sucks big  hairy ones
<ovhan> dropped it once and lost everything
<ovhan> Q_Q
<ovhan> wasnt even that big a fall , onto carpet i might add
<ovhan> i read reviews and multiple people hav esimilar issues with it >.>
<nac-godfather> I'm actually surprised, I had a mint install (11 amd64) brick two of my internal hdd recently.  The installer quit during the write of the bootloader, so I couldn't repartition or anything (wasn't recognized by any disk utility software).  I was pissed.
<somsip> ovhan: I know it's quiet in here right now, but it is a support channel rather than a chat channel. Feel free to take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zaltekk> nac-godfather: you can just recreate anything that was messed up
<zaltekk> there is no such thing as a "bricked" harddrive
<nac-godfather> so instead of a 350 sata ii drive, I'm now working with a 30GB ide.
<ovhan> sry som
<nac-godfather> yeah, i used to think so too, but these were.
<zaltekk> you're wrong
<nac-godfather> not even win98 cd could restore the mbr.
<skilz> ovhan, no, just fluxbox
<skilz> ovhan, whats the url?
<ovhan> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/how-to-install-java-7-on-ubuntu-1110.html
<ovhan> you can try it i guess
<nac-godfather> It was funny, one of my old bosses, didn't know about gparted and there was a mega pile of hdd's the department was tossing, because the manager didn't know what a bootloader was.  So I just rewrote the partition tables and reformatted and restored the bootloaders and got like 30 bucks a piece for each drive.  It was a nice weekend.
<skilz> I installed 6 and updated alternatives and disabled icedtea plugin in firefox now it not even picking up java installed on the system...
<zaltekk> "restored the bootloaders?" lol..
<nac-godfather> install regular java (google on amd64 if you have to).
<skilz> When I say '6' I mean 'sun-java6-jre'.
<zaltekk> skilz: did you log out and back in to get your paths updated?
<SlayersZ> how big were the drivs?
<skilz> nope
<nac-godfather> it's not that hard to symlink the plugins to firefox
<zaltekk> that's why it isn't found.
<skilz> zaltekk, perhaps I should try that
<skilz> nac-godfather, how do I do it?
<skilz> one moment please
<nac-godfather> hold on
<zaltekk> skilz: log out and back in
<zaltekk> then try again
<skilz> ok
<dreadyc> looking for help diagnosing faulty hardware that keeps crashing my sytem
<nac-godfather> Let me see if I can find the tut I followed this last time.  COuldn't get java to work at all forever.
<nocturnal_> if i am running x without a window manager can i resize a window?
<mouse> I just installed a nvidia gtx 560 card I'm trying to install the proper driver.  The driver needs x to close before it can install but when I do /etc/init.d/gdm stop the screen stays black and I don't see any login prompts.  Can anyone help?
<zaltekk> nocturnal_: you do have a window manager. it's probably just twm
<somsip> nocturnal_: you are in x with no WM? How did you maange that?
<ovhan> how do i shutdown my ubuntu 11.10 server, i tried shutdown -P and shutdown -p 1
<ovhan> oh
<somsip> ovhan: sudo shutdown -h now
<ovhan> oj nvm
<ovhan> oh*
<nocturnal_> zaltekk: then how can i resize?
<skilz> Still doesnt work
<ovhan> somesip i think i got it
<somsip> nocturnal_: in TVM don't you click in the top left and get a dropdown that's resize, then the mouse turns into a crosshair?
<ovhan> i did shutdown 1 -P
<ovhan> and it looks like its working ....
<zaltekk> somsip: something like that
<skilz> zaltekk, * 2            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java is selected but when I load the page it doesnt think java is installed
<dreadyc> shutdown ubuntu 11.10> sudo reboot -p
<nocturnal_> somsip: no i have no window borders, just a terminal where i can run commands and it will open in a window
<somsip> nocturnal_: the terminal is full screen?
<ovhan> somsip:  k the 1 -P params worked , ty tho
<ovhan> good night all
<ovhan> im done with this for now =)
<dreadyc> looking for help diagnosing faulty hardware that keeps crashing my sytem	
<pnorman_> dreadyc: Is it repeatable?
<nocturnal_> somsip: no its a tiny terminal in the top left corner
<nocturnal_> and my cursor looks like an X
<somsip> nocturnal_: then it's in a window, so you must have a wm
<nac-godfather> well before, I fixed the issue by replacing all the symlinks to the java plugin with actual copies of the files.  Downloaded java package, installed in opt, then symlinked libjavaplugin_jni.so and the other libnpjp2.so to the proper plugins directory (identify with dpkg -L firefox).
<ovhan> dreadyc try #hardware ?
<nocturnal_> somsip: well i cant move the terminal
<somsip> nocturnal_: cat ~/.xinitrc
<djdduty_> on ubuntu server, how do I run and configure my lampp server?
<ovhan> they can probably help more
<djdduty_> =/
<djdduty_> <total nub
<nac-godfather> this time, I installed aurora and corrected the plugin directory items.
<pnorman_> dreadyc: try the files in /var/log. it's hard to say any more without information
<somsip> djdduty_: that is a very big question. what specifically?
<coolstar> I have this plan for new software for ubuntu that will reduce the barriers from switching from win/mac to linux
<djdduty_> like, the aopache web server
<coolstar> who wants to hear it?
<vicky__> Hi guys., I want to change my login screen to slim in ubuntu 10.04.But after installing it hangs at plymouth? I reconfigured gdm ans set slim as default but the same exists.Any ideas?
<somsip> djdduty_: still a big question
<coolstar> its not like wine, but more specific
<djdduty_> =/
<aeon-ltd> coolstar: go on
<djdduty_> how do I run the server?
<coolstar> it will be an open source implementation of adobe shockwave
<nac-godfather> so no emulation layer, no porting?
<aeon-ltd> coolstar: in one line
<somsip> djdduty_: sudo service apache2 start
<coolstar> no emulation
<coolstar> it will use opengl, gtk, gdk, and gstreamer
<djdduty_> somsip then how do I get to the configuration options?
<nocturnal_> somsip: it says no file
<nac-godfather> so what, your just going to recode the closed software in java or another friendly languaga?
<somsip> djdduty_: cd /etc/apache2 and they're in there
<coolstar> i'm coding it in C++
<coolstar> without any code from adobe
<nac-godfather> anyone know how to setup password protected files with apache2?
<djdduty_> I don't know the directories it installed in >_<
<djdduty_> it has no gui...
<nac-godfather> I've been trying to edit htaccess, but that isn't working for me, for some reason...
<aeon-ltd> coolstar: in short how would this help?
<coolstar> aeon-ltd: shockwave is not available for linux
<coolstar> aeon-ltd: and many linux users want to be able to play shockwave games (a lot of 3d online games are shockwave)
<nac-godfather> what r u coding coolstar?  clone's of software?  or some type of emulation layer/whatever?
<zaltekk> is this a troll or an idiot?
<coolstar> clone. just like linux is a clone of unix
<somsip> nocturnal_: what does right click do
<Lasivian> what's a good .stl viewer or editor for ubuntu?
<Lasivian> or hell, a bad one even, right now I got nothing :S thanks
<nocturnal_> somsip: nothing
<ovhan> zaltekk
<ovhan> who ?
<nac-godfather> no, just don't understand what you mean by break the barrier between os x windows and liux
<zaltekk> is it not obvious?
<aeon-ltd> coolstar: but really how about this adobe shockwave only developers just drop it, google already kinda does this - they are pushing for native code(in a conainer) for chrome
<ovhan> oh u mean him ya i dunno
<ovhan> over zealous geek possibly?
<coolstar> aeon-ltd: if you look at miniclip.com (a gaming site I use a lot), there's a lot of shockwave games on there
<somsip> djdduty_: you may have to start with a basic tutorial on setting up LAMP http://library.linode.com/lamp-guides/ubuntu-10.04-lucid
<aeon-ltd> coolstar: i don't see shockwave games as a turning point for OS switches
<zaltekk> obv. doesn't know what he is talking about
<somsip> nocturnal_: how did you install ubuntu and what version
<coolstar> aeon-ltd: I hate booting into windows to play shockwave games, and wine can't install the latest version
<coolstar> aeon-ltd: even then, people won't open a windows browser just to play a shockwave game.
<nac-godfather> yeah, you could have said, hey I'm working on a directx type solution to linux, and end the gaming monopoly ms has on that industry.
<aeon-ltd> coolstar: dude what could they not do with html5/javascript and flash that they can with shockwave?
<tMH> ppl, how can I convert "01.11.2011 6:12" data/time to unix time and back?
<coolstar> aeon-ltd: hardware accellerated 3d graphics
<tMH> using 'date' utility
<nac-godfather> i don't think gamers who use windows still, actually care about flash games, or shockwave, they use windows, because they're real games that use real gpus'
<fearlesspancakes> coolstar: sounds cool, I say go for it.
<nocturnal_> somsip: ubuntu server 10.11
<coolstar> I'm already starting to code it. It will be called OpenSWave. if you can think of a better name, go ahead and tell me. I'll be glad to listen.
<ovhan> zaltekk:  thbis reminds me of a post i read on a minecraft forum once , , where somone suggested they add a place where they can type something like "create tank" and it suddenly pops up ,
<nac-godfather> I'm all for it though, if I could run my games on linux and get the same fps, then I wouldn't touch another ms os again.
<fearlesspancakes> nac-godfather: I hear ya
<coolstar> Does the GPL licence sound okay?
<coolstar> or should I go for LGPL?
<rabbi1> how to install a D-LINK Wireless NIC on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<somsip> nocturnal_: either 10.10 or 11.10. Which one? And does it go to the screen you describe immediately on login or anything else first?
<aeon-ltd> coolstar: heh, a small niche but if you've got time go ahead; but i expect eventually this will be much more than a one man project - as soon as adobe changes you have to react
<fearlesspancakes> rabbi1: the kernel should automatically detect and use it, as long as you plug it in the pci slot
<coolstar> aeon-ltd: that's the whole point of open source. the whole community can help :)
<skilz> Hey I installed sun-java6-plugin and loggout out and in but I can't see it in the firefox plugins options nor can I use java
<mouse> How do I get to runlevel 3?
<ben__> init 3
<rabbi1> fearlesspancakes: it's done, i set up the network config also under wireless tab, restarting now.... brb :)
<mouse> At boot I mean.
<nocturnal_> somsip: i installed the bare minimum, it doesn't have gnome or kde or anything just a tty on startup
<somsip> nocturnal_: so you get a full screen console at boot, you ahve to enter a user and pass. What happens then?
<nac-godfather> skilz, use dpkg -L firefox and see where your firefox version is installing those two symlinks I mentioned.
<aeon-ltd> coolstar: this is big though, the opensource flash version doesn't seem to be doing well, i'm not even sure gnash is around anymore
<nac-godfather> usually in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<rabbi1> fearlesspancakes: it's not detecting :(
<ben__> i would say just type in 3 when it asks the run level.
<fearlesspancakes> rabbi1: when you type 'lspci' do you see it listed?
<nocturnal_> somsip: then i login and i can type commands, so i type startx or xinit and i get a screen with a tiny terminal that i can start a browser in and click and stuff
<coolstar> aeon-ltd: I think they abandoned it cuz flash is available for linux from adobe
<nac-godfather> but some version have different sections.  Go to java website, download jre or jdk, find libjpnp2.so and libjavaplugin_jni.so and use "sudo ln -s /<source_directory/libjavaplugin.jni /<target_directory/libjavaplugin.jni" etc.  You get it?
<somsip> nocturnal_: so you startx?
<nocturnal_> somsip: yeah
<ben__> does anyone know anything about imac27 sound cards working with ubuntu?
<rabbi1> fearlesspancakes: nope, its not
<fearlesspancakes> rabbi1: is it a pci card or usb stick or...?
<rabbi1> PCI
<AD80HD> which version ben?
<somsip> nocturnal_: so what is your actual issue? You want to use a wm?
<AD80HD> of ubuntu
<ben__> 11.10.
<fearlesspancakes> rabbi1: hrmm, what model card?
<rabbi1> DWA 525
<nac-godfather> the chipset is all that matters, see if you can find out what it is.
<nocturnal_> somsip: no when i start a browser, the window is really small now and i cant see anything so i need it to open bigger
<AD80HD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<coolstar> I'll have only one thing to say about the open source shockwave port i'm making
<somsip> nocturnal_: so install a wm...
<nocturnal_> somsip: isn't there a command to just start it with a certain resolution?
<coolstar> Since my hardware only supports 32 BIT, I can't test on 64 bit. however, if anyone wants to test, you can compile the source code
<nac-godfather> I'll test it, is it a firefox plugin, or some type of gui?
<ben__> i've already tried that. force restarted alsa and everything. it still puts sound through the internal analog card.
<somsip> nocturnal_: you want X to open a browser window at startup that has a set geometry?
<coolstar> nac-godfather: It is a plugin for almost any browser that supports plugins (firefox, chrome, webkit-gtk, etc.)
<rabbi1> fearlesspancakes: DWA 525
<nocturnal_> not on startup, i want say chromium-browser to open at a certain size
<Random832> i'm pretty sure that the browser plugin interface was standardized by netscape way back in the day
<aeon-ltd> coolstar: heh this'll be difficult with you not being able to review minute by minute changes; how close is this to being functional?
<nac-godfather> create a simple bash script nocturnal_
<Random832> and that all browsers do the same thing
<nocturnal_> nac-godfather: i don't know the command to open it at that size
<nac-godfather> I'm sure you can pass dimensions with the terminal, no?
<ben__> i'm in a unix class now and the teacher knew nothing about sound cards lol.
<coolstar> aeon-ltd: I'm starting to code. It will be ready soon, but i can't give you any ETA's though
<somsip> nocturnal_: http://peter.sh/experiments/chromium-command-line-switches/
<nocturnal_> nac-godfather: that's what i thought but my browser window is too small to look
<coolstar> aeon-ltd: It will depend on how many people join in, and how much people contribute.
<nocturnal_> somsip: no browser, that's what i'm trying to resize so i can see
<somsip> nocturnal_: so drop to cli and use links2
<nac-godfather> no file browser or web?
<somsip> *links
<nocturnal_> nac-godfather: neither
<aeon-ltd> coolstar: start a git or svn
<coolstar> aeon-ltd: which do you think is better?
<coolstar> I could use github, or google code (svn)
<somsip> nocturnal_: the thing is, when you do that, the text sizxe will still re reltive to the X display. So maybe go full screen and use the zoom functions to make the screen bigger? If chromium does that. Or install a simple WM
<nac-godfather> pretty much the same, but i like svn - but I don't know which is newer
<aeon-ltd> coolstar: i've never personally used them, i would say use whatever is the easiest to set up to save time
<nac-godfather> there's hg/mercurial too
<coolstar> aeon-ltd: I think i'll use google code, since I like it better
<somsip> nocturnal_: does F11 do anything?
<nac-godfather> You probably wouldn't find as many open-source coders looking to contribute w/ google-code, but I could be wrong.  Just seems the norm to use svn or git in linux
<somsip> nocturnal_: in chromium
<DjMadness> Xase: no problem
<coolstar> nac-godfather: google code is svn
<nocturnal_> somsip: no
<nac-godfather> they typically already have the tools needed to commit their changes n' stuff ya know
<nac-godfather> ah my bad then
<SlayersZ> is open source really a good thing through
<mrpink57> of course it is
<coolstar> SlayersZ: for these type of projects, yes
<somsip> nocturnal_: install a wm
<coolstar> SlayersZ: it is too much work for one person to track adobe's changes per version
<ben__> could anyone help with imac27 ubuntu 11.10 sound card configuration?
<godofmischief> with 11.10 how can i add my user to vboxusers group?
<nocturnal_> somsip: how can i install something extremely light and only used when i startx or xinit
<SlayersZ> same here.  I alwyas have troubles with ubuntu
<SlayersZ> always something wrong
<somsip> nocturnal_: when at a very early testiong stage with X, I have used twm to get the basic functins
<mrpink57> godofmischief: gpasswd -a USERNAME vboxusers
<SlayersZ> my problem is that both my video card are on with ubuntu and thus destorys batterly life
<SlayersZ> at least wireless works xD
<ben__> my problem is my sound card only plays analog. sounds like it's coming from a set of headphones at high volume.
<coolstar> ben__: same here
<ben__> i'm in a unix class and i can't even figure it out.
<godofmischief> im running 11.10 host, xp guest, i need to add my host machine linux user to the vboxuser group to have access to the usb drives via my xp guest machine
<ben__> and i have a box at the bottom right of my screen saying "amd unsupported hardware" and it points to the monitor lolol.
<mrpink57> godofmischief: gpasswd -a USERNAME vboxusers did this not do it via cli?
<fearlesspancakes> rabbi1: try this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1799715&highlight=DWA-525&page=1
<coolstar> does anyone have any other names to suggest for an open source shockwave player? I'm thinking of OpenSWave. I'd be happy to hear of more names
<coolstar> I'm gonna create the svn repo on google code, so I want to know what to name it
<SlayersZ> icecube
<coolstar> SlayersZ: sounds good. I'll consider it
<rabbi1> fearlesspancakes: thank you, checking out
<coolstar> I found out google code has git, and svn. So we're good on those.
<godofmischief> mrpink57, indeed, thanks very much that worked
<mrpink57> !next
<djdduty_> anyone direct me to a centos channel?
<tensorpudding> have you tried #centos?
<tensorpudding> i don't know if that's actually there, but it'd be logical to check
<mrpink57> thats the channel #centos
<mrpink57> http://www.centos.org/modules/tinycontent/index.php?id=8
<nocturnal_> somsip: i just used javascript to open a new window in the browser a certain size and that stuck
<somsip> nocturnal_: clever idea that
<randen> i am so confused about how the filesystem works for my mounted drives
<ben__> what is your question?
<nocturnal_> somsip: thanks for the help though. much appreciated
<somsip> nocturnal_: np
<root_> 1
<randen> for some reason i cant change owner:group of my mounted drives, even if im root
<randen> why is that?
<mrpink57> randen: can I assume you are using chown?
<randen> you can
<mazda01> anyone know an easy way to show transfer speed of file transfer within gnome-terminal?
<Folklore> im getting error in ssh
<Folklore> says not in gzip format
<Folklore> but the file ends in .tar.gz
<Folklore> this for ubuntu
<Folklore> when I try to use tar
<ben__> alright. got my sound working.
<randen> Folklore: just b/c a file has a .gz doesnt necesarily mean it is a gzip file
<Folklore> so how I extract it then
<randen> maybe its just tarballed only? try removing the .gz extension
<randen> then untar
<Folklore> I tried that didn't help
<Folklore> don't get how that would help anyway cause linux doesnt care about file extensions
<mrpink57> randen: have you tried for chgrp?
<Folklore> http://www.psybnc.info/download/psyBNC-2.3.2-7-auto.tar.gz
<Folklore> thats the link
<mrpink57> randen: chgrp -Rv usergroup somedir
<randen> Folklore: try file -f filename.tar.gz
<randen> it should tell you if it is actually gzipped
<Folklore> oh lol
<Folklore> it's a file filled with error script
<Folklore> html and php looks like
<Folklore> guess it doesn't exist
<Folklore> thanks randen
<randen> mrpink57, it appears to be changing the group
<mrpink57> hooray
<vijvij> HI how do I resolve this. GLIBC_2.11 not found
<randen> so why cant i change owners?
<mrpink57> randen: I'm not exactly sure but I would just chmod it
<randen> mrpink57, so it says that it changed the group, but when i do ls -l it didnt
<randen> still the old group
<dr_willis> randen:  what fs is this
<soreau> vijvij: What is giving you that message?
<randen> dr_willis, ntfs
<mrpink57> that might be why
<randen> i dual boot with windows 7
<dr_willis> randen:  you dont chown or chmod on ntfs or vfta
<vijvij> soreau : I built firefox in lucid. I am running it in hardy. ./firefox is giving me that saying libxul.so requires that
<dr_willis> vfat
<randen> so it is impossible to view these drives with other users?
<soreau> vijvij: You probably should rebuild it in the new environment
<OlaRune> vijvij: try apt-get install libc6
<dr_willis> you use rhe proper mount options for ntfs3g
<randen> ubuntu just auto mounted them
<vijvij> soreau : that is the constraint I am working with. OlaRune : let me try that thatnks.
<soreau> vijvij: but actually, why would you not just use the latest version of ubuntu or the packaged version of ff in hardy?
<ranjan> hi all, how to setup password for grub 2 in ubuntu
<dr_willis> randen:  its doable. byt you dont use chown or chmod
<mrpink57> randen: you need to make sure ntfs-config installed then mount specifically a user and group
<vijvij> soreau : I am doing a little bit of firefox devlopment. I have changed a little bit of code
<dr_willis> !ntfs3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<randen> cool thanks
<mohammadtiti> I just downloaded Ubuntu 11.10. When trying to install it, surprisingly I saw that it didn't detect my Windows 7 HP SP1.what should i do to not harming my windows and having ubuntu?
<vijvij> OlaRune, soreau : libc6 is already the newest version
<soreau> vijvij: That's even more of a reason to build the code you're working on, in your working environment
<OlaRune> mkay, now we know that at least :P
<dr_willis> randen:  the umask. or fmask or dmask options i think are needed
<dr_willis> i see this ntfs question about once a month :-)
<vijvij> soreau : ok I will try that. Thanks.
<soreau> vijvij: If you've built a package in lucid, the resulting binary is not likely to run on hardy even if you satisfy the dependencies
<maum> what is the best dictionary on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<glitchd> so im running 10.04 still and am thinking about going to 11.10, im wondering if my existing burg install will transfer or will i have to reinstall it? and the same question again for all my other programs that are currently installed.
<rumpel> maum, some use stardict, but they seem to have legal issues regarding their dictionaries...
<dr_willis> !info burg
<mohammadtiti> I just downloaded Ubuntu 11.10. When trying to install it, surprisingly I saw that it didn't detect my Windows 7 HP SP1.what should i do to not harming my windows and having ubuntu?
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in oneiric
<vijvij> soreau : ok.. I guess u are right.. let me try building it in hardy and check.. thanks..
<glitchd> ubottu, so i would have to manually configure and install it then?
<ubottu> glitchd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glitchd> wtf..
<maum> rumpel: stardic is using japanise? chinese + english. I am from korea
<glitchd> so im running 10.04 still and am thinking about going to 11.10, im wondering if my existing burg install will transfer or will i have to reinstall it? and the same question again for all my other programs that are currently installed.
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rumpel> maum, yes
<glitchd> nope not a bot.
<dr_willis> glitchd:  burg is unofficial so we dont really know
<dr_willis> glitchd:  ubotu is a bot....
<glitchd> dr_willis, right i got that it was a bot after my initial respones to it..lol
<glitchd> dr_willis, so if i do the upgrade and not reinstall to get 11.10, will burg even still be working, or do u think it will crash grub?
<dr_willis> stuff in the repos should get updatedon a upgrade to a new release
<soreau> vijvij: Since there is a two year lapse between the two versions, you probably need to build the ff code from hardy as well. I'd be surprised if the lucid ff built in hardy with no problem
<mrpink57> I do not think it will crash
<glitchd> because i have seen tutorials about how to install burg in 11.10
<dr_willis> glitchd: no idea. thw brug ppa will get disabled i imagine
<mohammadtiti> I just downloaded Ubuntu 11.10. When trying to install it, surprisingly I saw that it didn't detect my Windows 7 HP SP1.what should i do to not harming my windows and having ubuntu?
<glitchd> mrpink57, but will it still boot?
<glitchd> mohammadtiti, i think u would have to put it in grub manually
<mrpink57> glitchd: It should just fine since it just maps to the boot drive on your partition.
<SlayersZ> how do you gys like unity?
<glitchd> hate it.
<mrpink57> things like syslinux, grub, grub2, and lilo all boot newer kernels just fine
<dr_willis> mohammadtiti:  ive seen windows systems with 4 primary partions confuse the installer
<Besogon> Hi I have no idea how to use "pastebinit" to paste into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mohammadtiti> How can I do that, glitchd?
<mohammadtiti> Aha
<mohammadtiti> ok what should I do now?
<Besogon> I get an error by the time cairo dock paste into pastebin well
<glitchd> mohammadtiti, i dont know the exact specifics of how to do it but gimme a sec and im sure i can find some place telling how to do it.
<mohammadtiti> I want both of them.
<dr_willis> mohammadtiti:  you cant even do an install correct?
<Besogon> Any suggestion?
<dr_willis> #1thing to do.. is always make backups....
<mohammadtiti> I didn't try that. since i'm somehow new to Linux world, I didn't take the risk of losing my stuff.
<polardude1983> I am having problem opening up ted.jar a java program that can find episodes of any TV Show. Help would be appreciated. I do have sun java 6 runtime installed
<dr_willis> make a windows rescue dvd set also for your install
<mohammadtiti> I Just don't know how to manually partiotioning it to make it run with windows, Properly.
<glitchd> mohammadtiti, http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<glitchd> mohammadtiti, it wont
<glitchd> mohammadtiti, it has nothing to do with the partitioning
<Besogon> polardude1983: Official java?
<polardude1983> besogon, I believe so
<dr_willis> mohammadtiti:  pastebin your sudo fdisk -l     output
<mohammadtiti> ok. so the so-called grub doesn't detect the windows bootloader?
<glitchd> polardude1983, whats the error?
<polardude1983> glitchd, it doesn't open at all. i tried also opening it in the terminal and i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/764617/
<glitchd> mohammadtiti, ok, but you are in ubuntu right now?
<Besogon> polardude1983: Ubuntu repository don't provide official Java. You shoud add separate ppa to install it
<Besogon> repositary
<mohammadtiti> yes I'm in it, but with the live cd
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<randen> dr_willis, so the NTFS config tool did the trick, but now al my drives are root:root
<glitchd> polardude1983, so your trying to run this program "ted" from inside the live cd?
<vicky__> slim ???
<mohammadtiti> yes glitchd, i'm in ubuntu but by booting the live cd
<glitchd> mohammadtiti, is there a reason u havent installed it?
<dr_willis> randen:  dit fstab and make a ntfs3g entries with the options you need.
<polardude1983> I tried to open the ted.exe in wine, and it says requires Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0. NO i am running ted.jar from an actual installation
<glitchd> polardude1983, ok now im confused..
<glitchd> polardude1983, your on a live cd trying to run a program thats installed on the actual hd?
<mohammadtiti> yes glitchd. I afraid that after installing ubuntu, my windows doesn't boot
<polardude1983> glitchd, no. I never said i was on a live cd :)
<mrpink57> mohammadtiti: I would suggest doing a windows backup before anything.
<Besogon> polardude1983: Ah... winetricks? may be
<glitchd> polardude1983, lol sry man too many conversations
<dr_willis> mohammadtiti:  make a restore dvd set for your hp. :-)
<polardude1983> glitchd, lol its ok :)
<dr_willis> just in case
<rumpel> polardude1983, have you installed the windows-jre for wine?
<glitchd> polardude1983, i would right click the file and check to make sure that its executable
<polardude1983> I am trying to get the ted.jar to open, but it won't. So i thought i would try the windows version. but the windows version gave me the jre 1.5.0 needed. But i really want to try to get the ted.jar to open
<randen> dr_willis, for some reason i have double the amount of entries, almost like symlinks to the drives (e.g. drive names & mount names)
<dr_willis> here should be a natve ted app for linux.
<polardude1983> glitchd, it is executable :) i checked
<glitchd> polardude1983, hmm....whats the exact error it gives u?
<polardude1983> dr_willis, There are more then one TED apps in linux. This one finds TV shows
<dr_willis> randen:  extra fstab entries perhaps
<polardude1983> glitchd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/764617/
<randen> dr_willis, its ok to remove them?
<glitchd> mohammadtiti, would u be interested in getting teamviewer?
<dr_willis> randen:  chech fstab and see what it has.
<randen> thats where im looking
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<randen> /dev/sdc1	/media/Tiny	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.UTF-8	0	0
<randen> /dev/sdc1	/media/sdc1	ntfs-3g	defaults,users,locale=en_US.UTF-8	0	0
<glitchd> polardude1983, i would suggest redownloading the program in  linux and trying it again. possibly one thats made for linux?
<glitchd> mohammadtiti, pm me
<randen> those are the same drive
<polardude1983> glitchd, unfortunately the linux version is the ted.jar from www.ted.nu
<polardude1983> boo jaava
<dr_willis> comment out  one if you want.  #  the front.
<glitchd> polardude1983,  so its the same version then, or older?
<randen> k
<glitchd> mohammadtiti, do u know if u have grub or grub2?
<ztag100> hey, I'm helping my cousin setup WUBI... all his files are gna be safe right?
<polardude1983> glitchd, when i download the linux version from ted.nu it is a zip file that contains ted.jar and other files
<glitchd> polardude1983, ok so extract it and try to run the .jar file and see if it works
<polardude1983> glitchd, nope does not work
<glitchd> polardude1983, pm me
<dr_willis> check the ted docs on  how it should be  ran?
<dr_willis> it may have some script to launch it or extra options needed
<dr_willis> java -jar foo.jar       also may work
<polardude1983> dr_willis, yeah i did that which is what came up with what i have in the terminal which is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/764617/
<mohammadtiti> no dlitchd
<mohammadtiti> no glitchd
<mohammadtiti> All i know is that I have ubuntu 11.10 right beside me
<glitchd> what do u mean right beside u?
<dr_willis> there are some forum  posts i see  on ted not working in 11.10
<gagzilla> question: in USB startup (live) disk creator- does the reserved space get used by packages updated?
<polardude1983> dr_willis, i still have 10.04 LTS :)
<gagzilla> or phrased another way- question: what happens to the unreserved space in Live USB disk?
<dr_willis> gagzilla:  yes. but ive found that doing a live cd + persistant save with a lot of updates can get unstable after a while
<dr_willis> polardude1983:  check the other guides i saw then on setting ted up i guess.. there were a dozen on doing it in 10.04
<mohammadtiti> guys can this link and its contents help me with this issue?
<dr_willis> )
<mohammadtiti> https://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<dr_willis> ;)
<polardude1983> k
<dr_willis> mohammadtiti:  the installer is not seeing your hd?
<gagzilla> dr_willis, thanks!
 * gagzilla wishes there was a good way to get the latest Ubuntu in live form (without requiring update/upgrade)
<dr_willis> gagzilla:  i set up grub2 to boot the iso file.. to update it.. i replece the iso..
<gagzilla> dr_willis, so you just update the packages in the mounted iso?
<mohammadtiti> dr_willis, the installed is seeing my hd, but not my windows partition. it doesn't detect that i have windows 7 HP SP1 preinstalled
<dr_willis> the live cd+save file is good for light ussage. or i do a full install to flash drive
<gagzilla> interesting. Perhaps I should give that a try.
<dr_willis> mohammadtiti:   clarify what 'not seeing it' means...
<dr_willis> mohammadtiti:  cant access the data? grub not adding an entry for it?
<pnorman_> Do you think it's possible for a software problem (including kernel and driver problems) to crash the system to the extent that the power and reset switches on the front of the computer fail to do anything?
<Mr_Queue> pnorman_: doubtful.
<Mr_Queue> pnorman_: probably a bad mb or your bios are shot.
<Mr_Queue> blow up the power supply?
<dr_willis> pnorman_:  very doubtfull.. mouse chewed the wires more likely..
<OlaRune> if i have a lvm partition spanning three HDD:s, will the whole thing get corrupted if one disc fails?
<pnorman_> Mr_Queue: It's either the SATA card, the SATA card bios, or the drivers. I'd like to rule out the drivers so I can focus on the hardware issues.
<Mr_Queue> OlaRune: Yes, you need raid.
<mohammadtiti> dr_willis my problem is:when trying to install ubuntu, it does detect my hd. But it doesn't detect my windows. in the installation procedure there come a window saying installing alongside windows or repartitioning the whole disk
<Mr_Queue> pnorman_: start ripping stuff out.
<OlaRune> okay, i was just wondering
<OlaRune> i'm still going to use lvm though, since it's not that important data i will be keeping there
<OlaRune> and the discs vary greatly in size
<OlaRune> :
<OlaRune> :>
<mohammadtiti> that window doesn't come for me, instead it says: Delete the whole disk or manually partition it
<dr_willis> mohammadtiti:   if you have 4 primary partitions on the hd to begin with .. the installer will stop. it must be able to make more partitions... so... pastebin the output of  'sudo fdisk -l' for us to look at . to verify if this is the issue
<mohammadtiti> dr_willis, i just booted the live dvd, I can access my windows data and its contents. But as I told u before i didn't dare installing it
<mohammadtiti> dr_willis you mean I have to type that phrase in the terminal
 * dr_willis waits for the pastebin output..
<mohammadtiti> ?
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mohammadtiti> what should I do? what is "pastebin"?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pastebin
<Mr_Queue> !pastbin | mohammadtiti
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pastebinit   (typo)
<mohammadtiti> gotcha
<Mr_Queue> !pastebin | mohammadtiti
<ubottu> mohammadtiti: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<pnorman_> Mr_Queue: I could easily fix it by removing the SATA card - the problem only occurs with in, and only when doing io to the drives connected to it. I'm just hoping to avoid debugging driver issues if it has to be a hardware issue
<Mr_Queue> could be, sounds ful.
<Mr_Queue> /ful/fun/
<pnorman_> Mr_Queue: the crash leaves nothing in /var/log either, and it can take awhile at heavy IO to crash
<dr_willis> its so nice these days how many new machines come with 4 primary partitions....
<krokzak> hi folks
<mohammadtiti> I'm on it
<mohammadtiti> i just can't find the terminal window to open
<mohammadtiti> I'm new in linux world
<ztag100> Is WUBI a smart way to introduce my couson to Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ztag100:  most in here hate wubi
<jonathon_> I can't play MP3's D:
<ztag100> really?
<yuvateja> how to connect LBP2900B printer in ubuntu 10.04?
<jonathon_> VLC can, But clementine can't
<ztag100> This is the first time he is using any linuc
<dr_willis> ztag100:  vbox or a full install to a flash drive is what id do.
<ztag100> I thought it was a good way to introduce him
<ztag100> well
<dr_willis> wubi is fragile.
<ztag100> he is about to reboot for the first time
<ztag100> If it doesnt run well... then I'll have him try out a live CD
<ztag100> or USB
<dr_willis> which is a nice way to say its unstable :-)
<dr_willis> i do a full install to my 32gb flash drive
<glitchd> mohammadtiti, press alt+F2 then type in terminal and it will bring it up for u to click
<ztag100> well.. Its to late nowe
<jonathon_> Anyone? D:
<sdeobald> Apologies if this isn't the place to ask, but is there a straight-forward way to display battery percentage rather than time-remaining in oneiric?
<krokzak> jonathon_ are you tried with totem ?
<jonathon_> Idk what totem is
<jonathon_> Ahh, Nope, Haven't tried it, Trying to use Clementine
<dr_willis> sdeobald: ive seen alternative battery indicator applets as askubuntu.com
<krokzak> the default player for movies and such, the point is he can download the codecs
<krokzak> do it first with totem and then try wit Clementine
<jonathon_> k, Totem is DLing, So one moment
<sdeobald> dr_willis: Cheers, thanks.
<jonathon_> Totem will load the MP3, But no sound
<krokzak> dont you get a message for download the codecs ?
<jonathon_> ** (totem:31972): WARNING **: Could not create element 'gconfaudiosink'
<jonathon_> ** (totem:31972): WARNING **: Could not create element 'gconfvideosink'
<jonathon_> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<jonathon_> Cannot connect to server socket
<jonathon_> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<FloodBot1> jonathon_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonathon_> No, No message came up
<krokzak> never seen that kind of error
<jonathon_> Figures :P
<krokzak> open synaptics and make a search with mp3 codecs
<jonathon_> Gstreamer error: "Failed to connect: Connection refused"
<jonathon_> Also get that error
<jonathon_> Synaptic didn't turn up anything useful
<Sidewinder1> jonathon_, Did you download it through the repositories? Are you sure you downloaded the correct version for the version of ubuntu, that you are using?
<krokzak> are you sure ? did you install the gstream ugly and bad ?
<jonathon_> sidewinder1, Yea, through the repositories, and it is the correct version. krokzak, Yes I do have gstreamer installed
<krokzak> all of them ?
<jonathon_> I have the ugly, not the bad one though, installing it now
<krokzak> are you google it about the clementine player ?
<Sidewinder1> jonathon_, 'Twas just a thought; I've never seen error messages like that before. :-(
<jonathon_> It has an IRC Channel, So I might go ask around there in a moment
<Laibsch> I'm currently in an area with very poor connections to the outside world.  One of the two phone providers just went down.  The funny situation with the other one is that I can make a GPRS connection with both of my mobile phones but not with one of the Huawei 3G dongles. Explanations?
<SlayersZ> that
<SlayersZ> s coool
<mohammadtiti> dr_willis u there?
<Sidewinder1> !sound | jonathon_
<ubottu> jonathon_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mohammadtiti> I finally managed to do that
<Soath> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dr_willis> im in and out all day. m at my real job. :-)
<dr_willis> gotta love android phones with irc clients
<mohammadtiti> dr_willis i did what u told me
<mohammadtiti> for the pastebinit thing
<dr_willis> and the pastebin url is ?
<Laibsch> mohammadtiti: what is that?
 * Laibsch is pastebinit maintainer
<mohammadtiti> the only url i found is this:
<yuvateja> i add printer to my lap. but paper was not printing from printer
<yuvateja> what can i do for printing paper?
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit                should spit out a url we want to see..
<mohammadtiti> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/universe pastebinit all
<mohammadtiti> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/oneiric/universe pastebinit all
<Sidewinder1> yuvateja,  Have you checked here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<mohammadtiti> where can i find that url?
<dr_willis> mohammadtiti:  ive no idea what you were doing with that.. all you needed to do from the live cd was run 2 commands..and pastw the url it gives  here
<mohammadtiti> it doesn't give me any url
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pastebinit             for command 1. to install the pastebinit command.
<dr_willis> then
<mohammadtiti> i did what u told me
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<mohammadtiti> i did that
<dr_willis> for the 2nd com mand.
<dr_willis> or just copy/paste the fdisk  -l output by hand to the pastebin web site
<Laibsch> dr_willis: I believe pastebinit is in universe, that's not enabled by default on the CD, right?  Maybe that's the issue mohammadtiti is having.
<dr_willis> Laibsch:  ive seen others install it this way. no idea whats onwhat cd's these days
<mohammadtiti> dear dr_willis u didn't tell me about the 2nd command
<dr_willis> mohammadtiti:  i did..... ;) several times
<mohammadtiti> anyway the url is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/764645
<mohammadtiti> so i'm sorry i didn't see that 2nd command
<mohammadtiti> sorry
<Laibsch> OK, I'm out. See you later.
<yuvateja> sidewinder: yes canon lbp2900b not in the list
<dr_willis> mohammadtiti:  what brand compter is this that came with such a default layout ?
<dr_willis> thats a hidious disk layout ;)
<mohammadtiti> that's asus
<dr_willis> this is a laptop or desktop?
<ztag100> so far no trouble
<mohammadtiti> according to my preferences i partition it that way. one more thing is that it has windows 7 preinstalled, a partition for the backup which is hidden and a partition which it says ERP
<mohammadtiti> a laptop
<dr_willis> you partioned it that way?
<mohammadtiti> some of them. I told u. it has some partitions on it. a 100GB, a 350 GB, a 15GB (hidden, primary, backup drive for the windows)
<Sidewinder1> yuvateja, LBP2900 is listed but not LBP2900b; hmm.. Well you might try here, it's for the LBP2900, but probably couldn't hurt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<dr_willis> partition 3 contains the logicals sda5,6,7,8   - no idea why you need so many. but you could rezise/remove unneeded ones to make some unallocated space for linux to install to.
<dr_willis> i would backup anything imporntant. and be sure to have a dvd restore set made.. just in case
<mohammadtiti> ur looking for an unpartitioned space? I've already have one....it's about 30GBs
<dr_willis> i see no unallocated space there.. but the numbers are all out or order.
<mohammadtiti> let me check it out
<polardude1983> now it opens with double click
<ztag100> is skype in the default repositorys?
<ztag100> so my friend can type in
<ztag100> sudo apt-get install skype ?
<prince_jammys> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<dr_willis> may be some between sda5 and sda6 ;)
<prince_jammys> ztag100: that ^
<dr_willis> i never use such a complex disk layout
<dr_willis> if theres some unallocated space gparted should be ablr to make a ext4 partition there.
<ztag100> hthanks
<ztag100> I installed it using the USC, but his wont open right
<ztag100> it stays at a white screen
<dr_willis> run it from terminal, look for error messages ztag100
<bolo56> guys.. i want to compile gnome 2.32. do you know where i can start ?
<inashdeen> hi, how do i use lowratevoip on ekiga??
<ztag100> alright
<ztag100> I thik he wants to sleep
<ztag100> I'm giving him support through facebook chat until he gets to skype
<ztag100> we're gna continue tomorrow
<ztag100> gnight
<ztag100> I have school tomorrow
<ztag100> and I have to do a presentation
<ztag100> so
<ztag100> pce
<mohammadtiti> dr_willis u there?
<FloodBot1> ztag100: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ztag100> Lol, no more flooding
<ztag100> night night everybody
<prince_jammys> adios
<ztag100> exit
<ztag100> pce
<rijndael> i cant get my old Nvidia TNT2 card to work
<rijndael> damn it!
<share> is there any player capable of using both cores of a core2duo processor?
<pnorman_> share: what kind of player?
<share> like VLC player
<mohammadtiti_> dr_willis u still there?
<pnorman_> music, videos, or both?
<share> pnorman_: videos
<mrpink57> share: mplayer
<share> pnorman_: Im playing a full HD video that kinda freezes in a scene where is a lot of detail. only 1 core uses 100% the other core only uses 20%
<share> isnt strange?
<share> cpu and gpu are set to Performance
<eigar> Hi. Im running Ubuntu 11.10 and having some problems when i start X. The machine goes in deadlock. Have tried with all the desktops. (Ubuntu, Ubuntu 2D, Gnome, Gnome Classic and Gnome classic (no effects))
<eigar> tty works fine
<eigar> (here I am now)
<eigar> How / where do i log so that I can track the problem?
<eigar> Can i enable some verbose loging for ie Gnome Classic (no effects)?
<pnorman_> share: most recent computers do decoding in hardware (i.e. on the video card). decoding on the CPU, as you've seen, can be fairly intensive
<eigar> Thats the profile I usually use.
<share> pnorman_: but I dont think the problem is the graphic cards
<share> pnorman_: when 1 core reaches 100 the video freezes
<share> 100%
<eigar> The machine goes into deadlock after about 2 seconds. Desktop does not get to get fully loaded
<andrew_46> share: Do you have an nvidia card?
<share> yes
<andrew_46> share: vdpau output shuld offload the load onto the graphics card
<share> what
<share> OO
<pegler> hi all.  I just installed 11.10 on my macbook pro, but can't get an external monitor working fully.  I can get my cursor on the second screen, but the cursor is a X.  not quite sure how to search for a solution
<share> andrew_46: what do you mean?
<pnorman_> share: if it's using 100% CPU then it's not using the video card to decode. My desktop uses about 5-8% CPU to play a 1080p movie, it's all on the GPU
<staff_nowa> hello, how normally test file system errors in ubuntu. Than i try fsck -F /dev/sda6 i get this WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<pnorman_> staff_nowa: test or repair?
<share> pnorman_: damn :|
<staff_nowa> test, if have error try repair :)
<staff_nowa> but if mounted get this errors
<andrew_46> share: share A while back NVidia released some code which allows software o offload video processing load onto certain NVidia cards
<share> pnorman_: i set both cores to the minimum and now video is always freezing
<pnorman_> for repair, it has to be unmounted. i believe there's a way to tell fsck to do it on the next startup
<share> not always
<andrew_46> share: Under MPlayer, SMPlayer r UMPlayer this is set by utilising a -vo of vdpau
<share> "o offload video processing load onto certain NVidia cards" english please :P
<share> what is offload?
<Sidewinder1> staff_nowa, Never run fsck on a mounted file system; instead, boot to livecd and run fsck on your HDD from there.
<pnorman_> share: have the video card do it instead of the cpu.
<share> pnorman_: shouldnt vlc player do it?
<andrew_46> share: It makes your nvidia card work instead of your core2duo processors :)
<pnorman_> share: either the CPU or the GPU has to do the work. The GPU is just far faster at it.
<staff_nowa> <Sidewinder1> an recovery console can do fsck check, in virtual pc i have ubuntu, and that run fsck in mounted hdd linux down to not working. And now i don't whant will be with normally system :)
<share> ye
<share> I always thought the GPU was doing the work -.-
<pnorman_> not if your CPU is at 100%.
<Sidewinder1> ?
<share> pnorman_: it only reaches 100% in scenes with very high bitrate
<r3v0> Is there a kubuntu room
<share> #kubuntu
<share> andrew_46: mplayer -vo file?
<pnorman_> share: turning compressed video into pixels takes a lot of calculations. video cards do these calculations faster than CPUs
<share> nice
<share> andrew_46: I found this nano ~/.mplayer/config then add vo=vdpau
<eigar> Where is the config for user auto load on Ubuntu 11.10? (Config of what get automatically run on login - desktop environment)
<andrew_46> share: To check your available vo try: mplayer -vo help
<eigar> no gui-app. Im on tty only.
<share> andrew_46: it listed many stuff
<andrew_46> share: or better: mplayer -vo help | grep -i vdpau
<share> vdpauVDPAU with X11
<share> whats this
<share> does it mean it supports?
<kimp> Have just installed Ubuntu 10.04.3.  Firefox is Version 3.6.  How do I upgrade it?  (Since it's provided by the package manager...?)
<share> kimp: you have to use a PPA
<share> if you want firefox 8.0
<kimp> share: how do I do that?  apt-get install firefox
<bolo56> is firefox 8 stable ?
<bolo56> i heared to many problems with it
<share> if it wasnt stable it wouldnt be released :P
<share> bolo56: it uses less memory etc
<share> new features
<share> kimp: wait a sec
<andrew_46> share: Not sure as my own computer has no nvidia card :). What happens with: mplayer -vo vdpau <file> ?
<share> kimp: if you want firefox 8 type this in terminal:  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<share> then: sudo apt-get update
<share> and then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<share> andrew_46: let me try
<kimp> share: do I need to do anything to remove V3.6 first?
<share> no
<share> andrew_46: I think it's doing the same
<share> and still freezes when bitrate is high
<share> "Your system is too SLOW to play this!"
<andrew_46> share: computer or mplayer?
<andrew_46> share: oic
<share> andrew_46: it's still using the CPU a lot
<share> so it's not using GPU?
<andrew_46> share: Can you pastebin the mplayer output?
<quixotedon> all: do you have any issue of not able to send email using Thunderbird on gmail client?
<kimp> thanks share, seems to be proceeding nicely.  If I want Thunderbird, is is a similar process?
<share> andrew_46: http://pastebin.com/kmzVRH70
<bolo56> anyone in here compiled gnome ?
<mrpink57> bolo56: I have not compiled gnome but I have compiled a few windows managers
<andrew_46> share: One last try: mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau VIDEO.mkv
<share> btw VLC has an option to use GPU
<share> but it's using cpu too much
<share> andrew_46: -vc doesnt exist
<andrew_46> share: ffh264vdpau does not exist?
<share> andrew_46: how can I fast forward the video
<andrew_46> share: right arrow key will jump
<share> maybe the GPU is weak?
<share> but why would the player use 100% of cpu core
<share> :P
<linuxuz3r> hi
<andrew_46> share: I am not sure what to suggest, there is a nice guide on he forums for building a newer version
<share> andrew_46: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_PureVideo#Table_of_PureVideo_.28HD.29_GPUs mine is GTS 250
<share> it's not listed there
<share> (thats for VLC)
<andrew_46> share: perhaps you are in trouble then :(
<share> andrew_46: http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gts_250_us.html
<pnorman_> I believe the GTS 250 supports H.264 decoding but the software side may not be there on linux.
<share> :(
<linuxcooldude> colloquy
<andrew_46> share: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/270.18/README/supportedchips.html
<share> it's listed
<andrew_46> share: but check out the A and B sections
<share> andrew_46: so, do I have to use the drivers from the website?
<andrew_46> share: NVidia drivers are not my area I am afraid but someone here will know
<pnorman_> andrew_46: A looks like it'd support H.264 which is the most common format for HD videos
<maum> how can I install moonlight on firefox 8.0
<somsip> maum: what version of ubuntu?
<maum> 11.10
<andrew_46> pnorman_: share's video is in fact h.264: http://pastebin.com/kmzVRH70 and the vdpau driver loads without error
<maum> somsip, I couldn't install moonlight it's not compatible with firefox 8.0
<somsip> maum: maybe you need to install Chromium and use that plugin. It still appears to be available
<share> maum: #firefox
<somsip> maum: or build from source. Could be fun... http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<share> my Ubuntu is using nvidia driver version 260.19.06
<share> website provides 290.10 Certified
<share> o.o
<antony_> Hello All, I have installed ubunutu 11.10 in my latop. Also installed lot of sotwares. Is there a way to take a image of that? like live cd ?
<somsip> !backup | antony_
<ubottu> antony_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pnorman_> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<antony_> thanks .. i will try out
<maum> somsip, ok I see
<andrew_46> share: sorry I can't help with driver, no experience at all there :(
<share> ah andrew_46 -vc <missing>
<share> :P
<share> andrew_46: it's slow
<andrew_46> share: I presume you have this: sudo apt-get install libvdpau1 ?
<share> yep
<andrew_46> share: last idea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542240
 * andrew_46 touts his own guide....
<share> eh
<share> andrew_46: Another common problem is the "adaptive clocking" PowerMizer capability of some NVidia cards: if this is active, frames will occasionally be dropped as the clock rate is adjusted. To switch to performance mode temporarily, use the nvidia-settings application in interactive mode to set "Preferred Mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance" under each GPU's "PowerMizer" page.
<hanasaki> anyone have a good defintion for this?  not much other than the name listed in searches /  Trojan.Agent-71068
<share> then it says: NOTE: YOU MUST REBOOT YOUR SYSTEM AND HAVE POWERMIZER DISABLED, AS DESCRIBED BELOW, TO CORRECT ANY PROBLEMS CREATED BY RUNNING POWERMIZER.
<Mr_Queue> hanasaki: huh? where did you get that?
<hanasaki> in an email :(
<hanasaki> clamav
<hanasaki> found it
<Mr_Queue> meh..
<Mr_Queue> Forward it along... Nothing for you to be worry about.
<hanasaki> eh?
<ghostlines> is there a way for one to see for which packages a system restart is required?
<hanasaki> Mr_Queue:  a bit more info please
<Mr_Queue> hanasaki: On what?
<Mr_Queue> It's a trojan getting passed through email..
<hanasaki> Mr_Queue: Forward it along... Nothing for you to be worry about.
<Mr_Queue> Yeah it's not a problem for your machine..
<hanasaki> Mr_Queue:  right... just looking for a good definition of what it does.   web search didn't turn up anything
<Mr_Queue> hanasaki: no idea... Really who cares? just dump it or forward it.
<share> andrew_46: Too many video packets in the buffer: (233 in 33605256 bytes)
<hanasaki> Mr_Queue:  lol want me to forward it to you?
<andrew_46> share: Is this video available online somewhere?
<Mr_Queue> Sure, won't hurt anything here...
<hanasaki> because you are on linux?
<Mr_Queue> Clamav really only needs to be run on mail servers which server windows clients.
<nvidia> hello all. what`s the cmd to see on what date i`ve installed my linux ?
<hanasaki> I run it with postfix,exim and clamfs
<Mr_Queue> nvidia: A few...
<Mr_Queue> Look for old files..
<share> andrew_46: yes but not for free
<nvidia> Mr_Queue what fliles?
<share> if I could cut a sample from it
<Mr_Queue> nvidia: stat /etc/resolve.conf
<nvidia> ok
<conntrack> hmmm
<stinkfist__> there is an error while emptying the trash
<stinkfist__> can anyone help me
<andrew_46> share: dd if=yourfile of=smallfile bs=1024k count=5 might work
<Mr_Queue> stinkfist__: do it by hand.
<stinkfist__> what do u mean Mr_queue
<Mr_Queue> stinkfist__: What's the error?
<share> andrew_46: wait
<stinkfist__> there was an error deleting "name of file" Failed to delete the item from the trash
<stinkfist__> this is when i right click and press Delete permanently
<stinkfist__> AND when i press empty trash
<Mr_Queue> Well you can force it from the command line..
<stinkfist__> will it damage anything?
<mubarrak> test
<Mr_Queue> stinkfist__: removing trash from the command line?
<Mr_Queue> nope
<stinkfist__> can i have the command?
<stinkfist__> please
<Datz> hi, is there a package that will tell you the strength of a password?
<Mr_Queue> stinkfist__: find $HOME -type d -iname trash
<Mr_Queue> Then go look at the results.
<prashant_123456> when i start my computer and then my adsl router after my pc boots then i have no connection to internet i m using dhcp on my adsl router any solution ??
<mutley89> Hi, all, probably should file a bug report for this, but Im not sure what the problem is or where to find out: On every second login starting firefox will cause X to crash and dumps me back at the login screen.  This happens with any window manager(I have kubuntu installed alongside the standard ubuntu install, as well as a few standalone window managers), I've only noticed it since yesterday when installing xmonad, ho
<mutley89> wever it could have been happening before that, as I rarely log out.  It only hapens if I have kdm set as the login manager, if I use dpkg-reconfigure to switch to lightdm the problem stops.  I've looked in the /var/log/Xorg.log from the same time as when I triggered the crash, but there doesn't seem to be anything relevant.  Is there anything else that will help to find the problem?
<Mr_Queue> prashant_123456: Assign the machine an IP and use it.
<prashant_123456> Mr_Queue, i must use dhcp
<stinkfist__> nope it didnt do anything Mr_queue
<Mr_Queue> prashant_123456: no you must not.
<prashant_123456> Mr_Queue, then whats the procedure
<prashant_123456> Mr_
<prashant_123456> Mr_Queue, my router configured on dhcp mode and internet continue on it
<Mr_Queue> I get that.
<stinkfist__> omg Mr_queue it worked
<stinkfist__> :)
<stinkfist__> thanks a lot
<Mr_Queue> read the documentation for it and assign an IP to a mac address.
<Mr_Queue> stinkfist__: No problem.
<prashant_123456> Mr_Queue, actually my ip gets dns from the router
<Mr_Queue> prashant_123456: They all do.
<prashant_123456> Mr_Queue, where i get documentation
<Mr_Queue> prashant_123456: I have no clue.
<prashant_123456> Mr_Queue, thanks
<Mr_Queue> prashant_123456: No problem...
<gappie> hi. I am runnnig a shell script on system startup using cron jobs, but the script stops running after 20 seconds. Why is it stopping?
<Mr_Queue> gappie: Is it your server?
<Mr_Queue> pastebin the output of 'ulimit -a'
<Mr_Queue> !pastebin | gappie
<ubottu> gappie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gappie> Mr_Queue yes it is my server
<gappie> Mr_Queue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/764713/
<gappie> the shell scriptis designed to do continues bluetooth scanning and log to csv file
<RaTTuS|BIG> gappie what does your script look like
<aaa_> i have a shortcut  with the command "/home/username/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" (without the quotes). when i click it, i get Failed to execute child process "/home/username/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program" (No such file or directory). what can i do to fix it?
<RaTTuS|BIG> aaa_ escapte the spaces
<icejoywoo> space in the command, you can put a \ before space
<RaTTuS|BIG> ^WHS
<aaa_> thank you
<enav> is there a way to issue a command and provide the sudo password inline?
<RaTTuS|BIG> enav no
<enav> i see
<RaTTuS|BIG> [well yes but no really]
<enav> i want to put a command at the startup manager to copy the mysql folder to my home folder on every restart
<enav> datadir folder
<gappie> Mr_Queue : any ideas?
<Mr_Queue> gappie: That's clean..
<RaTTuS|BIG> enav - use sudo and edit /etc/rc.local
<mrpink57> enav: you would put the command in your /etc/rc.local to do it
<Mr_Queue> What script is running and how have you called it to run on startup
<Mr_Queue> ?
<enav> i see
<gappie> Mr_Queue : in "crontab -e" i have this line "@reboot /home/itsblue1/Desktop/blue.sh&"
<Mr_Queue> gappie: Humm...
<gappie> with the & it runs a bit longer
<Mr_Queue> can you run it clean without cron?
<gappie> up from 20 sec to almost 40 sec
<gappie> Mr_Queue : yes works fine
<Mr_Queue> So sounds like it's failing because something isn't up and running yet..
<RaTTuS|BIG> gappie it's probably somehting dodgy in the script - env variables or something
<gappie> when i check the logs in the .csv file there is data for that 20 seconds
<Mr_Queue> Add the script to /etc/rc.local and prefix it with a sleep command to let the system come online.
<gappie> so it is working completely for the 20 sec
<conntrack> hmm, this is odd
<quixotedon> bolo56: not so stable actually
<RaTTuS|BIG> gappie - pipe the errors to a file
<gappie> how do i see the errors?
<conntrack> I can run wine applications with minimum permissions
<satya> hello
<conntrack> 600 for exe
<gappie> i tried runnig it through rc.local but it does not strat up
<satya> i need to enable anonymous access for a directory in vsftpd
<satya> how to do that??
<skumara> hi, can run 32bit game in 64bit ubuntu oneric?
<icejoywoo> satya - look at the README
<Mr_Queue> gappie: strace it
<gappie> Mr_Queue : here is the shell script http://paste.ubuntu.com/764717/
<Mr_Queue> gappie: It's running before the services it is using are up..
<Mr_Queue> Make it sleep for 90 seconds or something.
<gappie> Mr_Queue : but it is working as intended for the first 20 sec. i have the logs asproof. the data is written to the .csv file
<gappie> Mr_Queue : how do i trace the shell script in ubuntu. have no idea
<satya> icejoywoo, i did configuration for anon directives, but still asking for authentication, when i browse it
<RaTTuS|BIG> gappie - put in lots of debug outputs that append to /tmp/err.err or something then you can check where it fails
<andrew_46> share: MPlayer claims my system is too slow as well but the sample plays reasonably smoothly
<Datz> hi, is there a package that will tell you the strength of a password?
<RaTTuS|BIG> ~/Desktop may not be defined in the cron version
<arthurdent> how do i mount something for read and write in ubuntu?
<arthurdent> er sorry
<arthurdent> in the live cd
<andrew_46> share: on a very lowend intel chip, I am suprised an nvidia card has trouble with it
 * RaTTuS|BIG goes for coffee
<skumara> when I open a game i get this error in terminal QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme. What does it mean?
<satya> i configured for anonymous users to access a specific directory, but when i browse it from browser, it is asking for authentication
<icejoywoo> <arthurdent> use cmd: sudo mount -t loop
<killer_> hi
<skilz> Hey im having trouble, Im trying to use sun-java6-jre to play minecraft on the website with firefox, but firefox doesnt reccognise that I have java installed
<killer_> have u googled
<skilz> I also have the sun-java6-plugin installed
<skilz> yeah
<skumara> killer_, are you chatting with me? google didn't help much and also the developers forum.
<share> andrew_46: :\
<gappie> Mr_Queue : at the moment i am accessing the server via ssh. when i log in i do not see the outputs to screen that the shell script gives you. will i see the outputs if i connect the server directly to a screen?
<share> andrew_46: but does it freeze at 15 secs?
<killer_> i was talkin with skilz
<gappie> as which user does cron jobs run?
<killer_> but what is the problem u r facing
<andrew_46> share: yes with vlc but o with MPlayer
<andrew_46> n
<skumara> killer_, when I open a game i get this error in terminal QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme. What does it mean?
<share> andrew_46: with mplayer you can play it perfectly??
<andrew_46> share: the svn MPlayer
<killer_> are you using some kind of theme skumara
<share> andrew_46: did you notice a big difference?
<andrew_46> share: MPlayer is always better but I am biased
<conntrack> hehe
<skumara> killer_, no. I just want to play this game crayon physic deluxe. Two days ago it was working. today give me error. on starting the game only blank screen comes up.
<butti> good morning, may I ask for help to fix this error: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<butti> 10.04 64bit
<butti> I cant run anby application becouse of this error also i cant open any browser
<ossama> hello
<share> hi
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I have a luks/cryptsetup encrypted container file that I am trying to mount as loopdevice, so I can use cryptsetup to open it.
<SmokeyD> When I run "sudo mount -o loop /media/data/encrypted_file /dev/loop1" I get an error "mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'"
<SmokeyD> but the dm-crypt module is loaded
<SmokeyD> and I am also successfully using a cryptoswap partition.
<SmokeyD> so why does mount complain that the crypto_LUKS filesystem is unknown?
<share> AntiSpamMeta: i've installed vdpau-va-driver. is it worth?
<ossama> I have an ASUS X61SL laptop with Intel Core2Duo P8400 CPU and F50L motherboard and I cannot launch ubuntu unless I Use acpi=off and the OS doesn't recognize the battery or function keys , I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and updated it but nothing changed,what can i do ?
<SmokeyD> could it be that the container file was created on an amd64 ubuntu lucid machine, while right now I am working on a x86 oneiric machine?
<ossama> anyone??? I have an ASUS X61SL laptop with Intel Core2Duo P8400 CPU and F50L motherboard and I cannot launch ubuntu unless I Use acpi=off and the OS doesn't recognize the battery or function keys , I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and updated it but nothing changed,what can i do ?
<conntrack> Should I be worried at any processes running as root or is that conspiracy related?
<ossama> anybody home???
<ossama> I have an ASUS X61SL laptop with Intel Core2Duo P8400 CPU and F50L motherboard and I cannot launch ubuntu unless I Use acpi=off and the OS doesn't recognize the battery or function keys , I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and updated it but nothing changed,what can i do ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> conntrack ps axOT | pastbinit
<RaTTuS|BIG> but stuff should run as root
<RaTTuS|BIG> depending on what it is
<conntrack> These are vendor processes
<ossama> hello? I have an ASUS X61SL laptop with Intel Core2Duo P8400 CPU and F50L motherboard and I cannot launch ubuntu unless I Use acpi=off and the OS doesn't recognize the battery or function keys , I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and updated it but nothing changed,what can i do ?
<conntrack> 'ps -aux | grep root' lists about 11
<conntrack> Perhap it is just me that has the issue
<conntrack> hohoho
<SmokeyD> ossama, please be patient. Maybe this is the same problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/626622
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 626622 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "daily maverick live cd won't boot with acpi on" [High,Triaged]
<ossama> thanks,SmokeyD,I will check it out
<SmokeyD> conntrack, no there should be many processes running as root. They are kernel related for instance. But more might be there
<conntrack> SmokeyD: And these processes are vital?
<conntrack> SmokeyD: Why do they need to run as root exactly?
<SmokeyD> conntrack, yes. The kernel is vital. It does all the work between the software and the hardware. No kernel, no operating system.
<conntrack> SmokeyD: Which process are you talking about?
<skilz> anyone know of a free minecraft like game?
<butti> good morning, may I ask for help to fix this error: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<butti> I cant run anby application becouse of this error also i cant open any browser
<SmokeyD> conntrack, the kernel for instance. and all related processes. The kernel is the core of the operating system. It handles everything from memory access, talking to hardware, talking to the processor, etc. It has different processes which handle that stuff. And all those processes need root privileges
<SmokeyD> that is the way the operating system works. Any operating system for that matter
<rzx237> skilz: freecraft maybe
<SmokeyD> conntrack, if you really want to figure out what each and every process individually does, buy a good book on the way the kernel works, and the X.org server, and everything else for that matter
<Anomie21> Anyone have any idea where Pidgin keeps it's logs?
<rzx237> Anomie21:  ~/.purple/logs
<Anomie21> rzx237: yeah I seen that one, can't find it though... There is no .puple folder in /
<conntrack> SmokeyD: Right. OK so the processes in [] should be left alone
<SmokeyD> conntrack, yes, most definately
<rzx237> Anomie21: it is in your home folder
<hobbel> How can I find out im using WICD instead of network manager? I have some problems with wireless and trying to fix it by using WICD
<conntrack> SmokeyD: Watch about a listening connection? Is that OK to run as root?
<SmokeyD> conntrack, sorry, I don't have time to go over all processes with you right now. But I think many processes running a network connection do as well, but I might be wrong there. There are also processes that start as root, but when the necessary stuff has been done, they drop their privileges to a different user
<SmokeyD> but I suggest you research those applications to which the processes belong and ask them
<conntrack> Right. Thanks for the help
<SmokeyD> np
<MuNk> ive got two routers 192.168.1.254 and 192.168.2.254 both with internet connections, how would i load-balance them in ubuntu?
<conntrack> I'm pretty sure who owns those processes
<conntrack> Oh he's gone
<RaTTuS|BIG> MuNk - look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<_et> I'm trying to make optical disks auto-mount when they're inserted, in a CLI only system.
<_et> so far no luck. I realized that this can't be done with /etc/fstab
<_et> any ideas?
<gappie> is it fine to use an endless while loop in a shell script initiated by cron on startup?
<_et> gappie: Don't think it's a good idea. What are you trying to achieve?
<somsip> gappie: why would you want to do that?
<Promethes> hi, i am unable to use network printer shared using cups - when i try to print i get message foomatic-rip failed. Printer works great locally and also under Windows XP and Win7 installed as a network printer. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<RaTTuS|BIG> <_et look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<_et> RaTTuS|BIG: Thanks a million. Will do.
<gappie> the shell script logs data from bluetooth. it was designed to wait for user to enter "QUIT" and then exit. But since it is now running on startup withour user interference. It needs to run until the pc is shutdown
<RaTTuS|BIG> gappie - not really - but if you make your script see if it is already running and exit if it is then that is a better way
<satya> i configured for anonymous users to access a specific directory, but when i browse it from browser, it is asking for authentication
<LK-> Hi, it seems nice limitations in /etc/security/limits.conf are not working correctly? I have set them, but they are not enforced as intended.
<_et> RaTTuS|BIG: This seems to have something. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Editing_Ubuntu.27s_filesystem_table
<_et> RaTTuS|BIG: will try that and see what happens. Thanks for the help. :)
<RaTTuS|BIG> +1
<MuNk> if i had two gateways 192.168.1.254 and 192.168.1.253 would there be a way to load-balance between them? gratned the ubuntu machine only has one ethernet port
<conntrack> Wow to think that Julian Assange used to grace freenode
<JosephRuby> I am having a problem installing ggmud if anyone can help. Downloaded GGMud-0.8.0-src.tar.gz from http://sourceforge.net/projects/ggmud/ extracted it.. did resolved dependancies, did 'make'.
<JosephRuby> When I checkinstall I get the following error, make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<deej1976> JosephRuby: Does it need ./configure ?
<JosephRuby> deej1976: Ill find out, thank you for the input, linux noob here.
<satya> i configured for anonymous users to access a specific directory, but when i browse it from browser, it is asking for authentication
<JosephRuby> deej1976: it has a config.h file
<JosephRuby> deej1976: but ./configure does nothing..
<deej1976> JosephRuby: Is there a configure file in the directory?
<JosephRuby> deej1976: no just config.h
<eigar> Where is the settings for which desktop profile are choosen when saying startx?
<deej1976> JosephRuby: Have you looked at gnome-mud ? it's avaliable in the repository
<rumpe1> JosephRuby, There seems to be a .sh-file for installation
<JosephRuby> rumpel:yes there is makeapp.sh
<eigar> It starts unity, I want gnome-classic no effects
<Wisnia> anyone knows what samba NT STATUS BAD NETWORK NAME
<Wisnia> is
<JosephRuby> deej1976: no I havn't looked at that I actually picked ggmud for crossplatform use so I can use it on all my machines.
<garden92> can some someone help? i have 2 images ones the top half the others the bottom half and can i attach them back together to a single image?
<garden92> i mean how do i.
<rumpe1> JosephRuby, there doesn't seem to be a way to install it using package management. Looks a bit... unprofessional. (?)
<JosephRuby> garden92: create a new file in gimp that has the deminsions of the two combined and copy paste one at a time.
<JosephRuby> rumpel: I agree
<deej1976> garden92: Create an new image in gimp equal to the size of both images combined and paste the two parts in.
<garden92> thanks
<JosephRuby> rumpel: what is the .sh file for?  noob here sorry.
<pppurple> I have 4gigs RAM and just installed 32-bit ubuntu 11.10 and my system is only showing up 2.6 gigs of RAM. how can i get it to use all 4Gigs of RAM?
<somsip> !pae | pppurple
<ubottu> pppurple: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<eigar> I do not run lightdm; as when I do and log in desktop freezes and I have to reboot by power button
<deej1976> pppurple: Either reinstall with 64-bit or enable pae
<eigar> Seems like unity/Ubuntu 2D ..? require lightdm
<pppurple> if you install the 64-bit will it over write the 32-bit?
<RaTTuS|BIG> pppurple - 64bit instal is the better way IMO
<RaTTuS|BIG> pppurple yes - though it should keep all your settings
<eigar> one can startx without it but you'll get no menus, etc.
<pppurple> RaTTuS|BIG, ok thanks. ill DL that
<Randolph> hi all
<eigar> you can run apps tho. Ctrl-Alt-T to get terminal and start apps from there
<eigar> Alt-F2 does not work
<eigar> But, then again, how do I change default desktop by moding textfiles
<eigar> Not gui
<eigar> ?
<cristian_c> Hi
<uabn93> Hey
<pppurple> RaTTuS|BIG, to go to 64bit should just be an OS upgrade and should keep my programs as well correct?
<RaTTuS|BIG> pppurple well - TBH backup your data and re-install whgat you use
<pppurple> RaTTuS|BIG, just installed 32 yesterday so nothing to really back up
<RaTTuS|BIG> easier in the long run - as you'll have to install 32bit suport for anything your already installed .... theyre may well be 64bit vversions
<RaTTuS|BIG> kk
<cristian_c> I have to change the manager of the numerical codes of the keys from default one to one provided by another application, in this case keytouch
<RaTTuS|BIG> go for it ;-p
<butti> godd morning.  may I ask for help in fixing this issue: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<deej1976> butti: Did you copy the file from livecd?
<eigar> Is it by gconf?
<cristian_c> I was advised to check the keytouch configuration files
<butti> deej1976: yes i did, but the error persist
<Mr_Queue> butti: what are you installing?
<butti> Mr_Queue: welll, i have missmatch in shared librarys with libstdc++
<Mr_Queue> How'd you get in the pickle?
<Mr_Queue> Have you run apt-get install
<Mr_Queue> with no arguments to resolve conflicts?
<cristian_c> I found the named keytouch  file in /etc/init.d whose content is as follows:
<Mr_Queue> Did you add anything by hand?
<Mr_Queue> Have you pinned anything?
<garden92> JosephRuby: is there a guide that can help me?
<butti> i have removed wrongly the lstdc++6
<Mr_Queue> butti: Run apt-get install
<Mr_Queue> no arguments.
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/764778/
<butti> Mr_Queue: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<butti> Mr_Queue: any application is runing
<cristian_c> But there is no trace of udev :(
<Mr_Queue> You broke it, what did you do lately?
<deej1976> Mr_Queue: He deleted it :(
<JosephRuby> garden92: its old but it should still work http://boitblog.blogspot.com/2007/07/blending-two-images-with-gimp.html
<Mr_Queue> deej1976: butti Don't do that.
<cristian_c> The other file I checked is called 55keytouchd_launch (which is located in /etc/X11/Xsession.d) whose content is as follows:
<deej1976> Mr_Queue: His done that, yesterdayt, currently has a copy from livecd, but the it's not being picked up
<geirha> butti: copy over /usr/lib/*/libstdc++* from a live session, then install the package
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/764786/
<butti> geirha: this i did already ...dosnt work
<cristian_c> But I do not think it is very useful in this case
<deej1976> butti: Do you have this file: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<Mr_Queue> apt-cache search libstdc
<geirha> butti: Make sure to run ''sudo ldconfig'' after the copy
<butti> deej1976: no i dont
<cristian_c> What should I do to bypass the management of numerical codes by udev?
<butti> deej1976: i suposed that /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<Mr_Queue> Chase it down and nail it in place with dpkg -i
<butti> deej1976: that x86---* is not the folder for that or?
<stephni> please i installed an application opened it the minimized but i can't find it but is running i can see the notifications pkease whee is it?
<deej1976> butti: on my 11.04 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ is a folder, I'm just checking contents now
<geirha> butti: The location of that lib depends on whether you're running 32-bit or 64-bit
<Mr_Queue> stephni: Click the notification
<Mr_Queue> In the bar, it just starts like that..
<Mr_Queue> If not, find the PID and kill it..
<stinkfist\> with fire
<Mr_Queue> kill <PID>
<Mr_Queue> then try again.
<stinkfist\> with fire
<butti> geirha: solved: dpkg -i libstdc++6_4.4.3-4ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<butti> deej1976: dpkg -i libstdc++6_4.4.3-4ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<butti> deej1976: that seems to solved my problem
<Mr_Queue> butti: :D like I said.. nail it in place with dpkg -i
<deej1976> cool
<butti> Mr_Queue: wonderfull! thank you
<butti> thanks all of you!
<Mr_Queue> Anytime.
<stephni> i want to click but it disappears
<deej1976> butti: ldd /usr/bin/dpkg, yep doesn't use libstdc++.so.6 excellent
<stephni> please help
<Mr_Queue> stephni: We need better info to help.
<butti> deej1976: thank you so much, i have still one little shared library problem....
<MuNk> bonding only works if you have two physical connections right?
<deej1976> butti: Which one
<Mr_Queue> stephni: what are you trying to start?
<stephni> facebook deskto ap aor air
<stephni> facebook desktop app for adobe air
<Mr_Queue> okay... try from the command line and paste the output of what happens..
<butti> deej1976: this is when im trying to run one speccial applikation:
<butti> deej1976: firestorm-bin: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found (required by bin/do-not-directly-run-firestorm-bin)
<Mr_Queue> You hosed something sometime ago and forgot about it.
<butti> deej1976: firestorm-bin: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found (required by /home/butti/SL/DarkStorm/lib/libllcommon.so)
<JosephRuby> ok gonna ask again maybe someone else is awake now :-p
<JosephRuby> I am having a problem installing ggmud if anyone can help. Downloaded GGMud-0.8.0-src.tar.gz from http://sourceforge.net/projects/ggmud/ extracted it.. did resolved dependancies, did 'make'.
<Mr_Queue> You also installed the 64 bit deb and are calling the above on a 32 bit binary..
<JosephRuby> When I checkinstall I get the following error, make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. There is no configure file in the directory.
<Mr_Queue> JosephRuby: Error is pretty clear.
<Mr_Queue> 3 steps to compiling software.
<Mr_Queue> configure; make; make install
<boomscud> need help with  armitrage on ubuntu 11.10
<butti> Mr_Queue: do you talk to mee?
<Mr_Queue> butti: yer...
<gappie> i have a shell script that continuesly logs bluetooth dat to a .csv file. It runs perfectly when started manually, but when started by cron on system boot it only logs data for 20-40 seconds and dies. I am using bluez-hcidump do continualy log to the csv file. Would cron or the system kill a continuesly running shell script?
<ajin1> hi
<JosephRuby> mr_queue I saw that in a few guides that I managed to google, but ./configure does nothing .. am I doing it wrong..
<Mr_Queue> You installed a 64 bit deb for the missing lib and are calling at it from 32bit userland no?
<JosephRuby> mr_queue do I have to sudo the ./configure or something?
<Mr_Queue> JosephRuby: What are you compiling?
<butti> Mr_Queue: i wish i can answare that
<JosephRuby> ggmud
<JosephRuby> mr_queue I am having a problem installing ggmud if anyone can help. Downloaded GGMud-0.8.0-src.tar.gz from http://sourceforge.net/projects/ggmud/ extracted it.. did resolved dependancies, did 'make'.
<Mr_Queue> JosephRuby: Did you read the README.txt or INSTALL.txt provided with the source?
<Mr_Queue> Read each of the above line for line...
<stickyboy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a machine with an NVIDIA graphics card, after the boot menu the screen goes blank.  Should I use the alternate installer or something?
<JosephRuby> mr_queue the readme has no assistance for installing, and gimme a min to check on install.txt.
<Mr_Queue> stickyboy: Couldn't hurt to try. Let us know how it works out.
<eigar> How do I list gnome session names?
<Mr_Queue> eigar: meaning?
<stephni> help coming?
<eigar> Mr_Queue: to use with gnome-session --session=SESSION_NAME in ~/.xsession
<stickyboy> Mr_Queue: Ok.  I'm currently booted in 11.04 on the same machine... but with proprietary graphics.
<Mr_Queue> grep comes to mind.. I'm not exactly sure what you're after.
<stickyboy> I really wanna get a newer kernel, Xorg, drm stack to hopefully jump onto nouveau.
<eigar> I want to run gnome classic (no effects)
<JosephRuby> mr_queue: there is no install.txt, the readme.txt has no install instructions, aswell as the sourceforge forums that the readme.txt directs me to.
<Mr_Queue> stickyboy: roll your own.. Look at kernel-package
<eigar> If I log in with the gdm login screen desktop freezes.
<Mr_Queue> JosephRuby: Not sure then, you might need to just look at the code..
<eigar> I'm trying to startx from tty
<dandre> hello
<eigar> with gnome - but unity starts
<eigar> And wit no gdm, no manus etc are loaded
<dandre> Are package repositories different for ubuntu server than for ubuntu desktop ?
<JosephRuby> mr_queue: thanks :D
<stickyboy> Mr_Queue: Yah, I compiled my own 3.1 kernel.  It works fine, but I'd like to get new X stuff as well.  The edgers PPA gets messy.
<stickyboy> Not to mention I just want to get up to the latest stable Ubuntu.
<Mr_Queue> stickyboy: there isn't anything newer than what's in the tree.. You need to play with a .config file..
<stickyboy> I wasted a few hours a couple weeks ago trying to switch to nouveau.  Meh.
<deej1976> eigar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<Mr_Queue> Look at 'make menuconfig'
<deej1976> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<salih_cerebrux> me prefer ' make xconfig' than 'make menuconfig' :P
<stickyboy> Proprietary graphics drivers are really a pain.  I don't need flying and jiggling windows, I spend my days in a full-screen terminal anyways. :)
<butti> Mr_Queue: "You installed a 64 bit deb for the missing lib and are  calling at it from 32bit userland no?
<Mr_Queue> stickyboy: Check make menuconfig, you'd be surprised what has actually made the kernel.
<butti> Mr_Queue: what are you suggesting to do?
<JosephRuby> mr_queue: of the files in the directory 'makeapp.sh' is one that I am curious about.. is that type of file something that might help me, if so what would I do with it?
<ajin1> :P
<stickyboy> Mr_Queue: It's `nconfig` for kernels after 2.6.34 or so... ;)
<deej1976> JosephRuby: file makeapp.sh, if it say text, more makeapp.sh and have aread
<stickyboy> Mr_Queue: My kernel works fine. :)
<Mr_Queue> butti: I don't know.... But I remember seeing the dpkg -i for a 64 bit deb.. dpkg -i libstdc++6_4.4.3-4ubuntu5_amd64.deb but then calling from /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6:
<ServerTech> My encrypted HDD shows that it's not a mountable file system after entering its password.
<Mr_Queue> butti: Doubt that will work.
<Mr_Queue> 64 can run 32, but 32 can't run 64.
<Mr_Queue> butti: Give the 32 bit package a go perhaps..
<Mr_Queue> Hard to say..
<butti> Mr_Queue: aha...
<ServerTech> anyone?
<szal> anyone what?
<ServerTech> [16:37] <ServerTech> My encrypted HDD shows that it's not a mountable file system after entering its password.
<eigar> deej1976: thanks. But needed session name to put in config file. Is in /etc/share/gnome-session/session/ , so then one can add one of those to startup. ie gnome-session --session=gnome-fallback
<JosephRuby> deej1976: thanks :D it was for osx
<dyd> guys what means when i find ~ before a path? where should i look?
<dyd> guys what means when i find ~ before a path? where should i look?
<Mr_Queue> dyd: what are you looking for?
<dyd> Mr_queue: ~/.quakelive/quakelive/home/baseq3
<Mr_Queue> find $HOME -name "baseq3"
<Mr_Queue> or....
<Mr_Queue> find $HOME/.quakelive/quakelive/home/baseq3 -exec 'do your damage here'
<dyd> it seems that it's not there
<Mr_Queue> then it is not.
<gappie> can you automatically login as a user on system boot ans run a shell script as the user. All of this being automated?
<Mr_Queue> You move/delete is lately?
<onre> dyd, ~ means "home directory". that's, well, the home directory of your user. if you just type 'cd' without a directory name, you end up in your home directory.
<Mr_Queue> gappie: yes.
<dyd> onre: thanks
<gappie> Mr_Queue : instead of running it as root? how?
<Mr_Queue> gappie: as root, add the user to the mix.
<gappie> mix?
<Mr_Queue> add something like.... sudo -u username /path/to/command/
<mahasona> I'm in mahasona user , I need to add root permission on this account
<magnus_> Hi
<gappie> Mr_Queue : what does that do: sudo -u username /path/to/command/
<Myrtti> mahasona: if you don't have it already, then it's unlikely you can add it yourself. Could you explain a bit more?
<Mr_Queue> runs /path/of/command/ as whatever user you list with -u
<gappie> Mr_Queue : ok so will stdout be displayed on the screen then?
<Mr_Queue> depends...
<mahasona> Myrtti: well in like /var/www folder I can't paste, rename files . I need to be a root do those changes
<evil_hog> weee! I made it! i installed kubuntu x64 on GPT with EFI
<Mr_Queue> redirect it where you need to.
<evil_hog> mneptok: thanks for assistance, it worked
<Mr_Queue> If it's automated, I doubt you need to see it daily. If so, mail it to yourself.
<Myrtti> mahasona: use sudo for it
<Myrtti> or add yourself to www-data group
<gappie> Mr_Queue : can i add "sudo -u username /path/to/command/" to crontab -e
<Mr_Queue> root's yes.
<Mr_Queue> sudo -u username /path/to/command/ 2>/dev/null
<mahasona> Myrtti: how can I add to www-data ?
<hacked_kernel> how to know the installed Graphics card driver version?
<Mr_Queue> hacked_kernel: lspci -vvv
<Mr_Queue> then.... Go diggin in /var/lib/
<Mr_Queue> errr...
<Mr_Queue> no that's probaly right..
<mahasona> Myrtti: ??
<Myrtti> mahasona: hold on
<mahasona> thankx
<Myrtti> mahasona: are you on normal ubuntu or server install? and which version?
<bullgard4> K3b urges me to terminate the program gvfsd-cdda before I continue using K3b. gvfsd-cdda stands for »"gnome virtual file system daemon für Compact Disk Digital Audio"«. '~$ ps aux' shows that a Prozess gvfsd-cdda is running.  It has been started by the command »/usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawmer :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. Who or what has started the program gvfsd-cdda? Me not explicitely.
<mahasona> normal ubuntu machine
<mahasona> 11.10v Myrtti
<magnus_> exit
<Myrtti> mahasona: you're using unity? hit Super (Windows) key, type in group - it should show "Users and Groups" - start that
<mahasona> Myrtti: I changed my group in to root , but it changes back
<Myrtti> mahasona: tap "Manage Groups" - pick www-data - properties - tick your username
<dubbe> mahasona: you have to log out and back in for the changes to take effect
<Myrtti> mahasona: and don't change your group to root.
<mahasona> ok I changed my group to www-data
<Myrtti> mahasona: how, from advanced settings or the way I told you to?
<mahasona> from advanced settings :/
<eigar> what is logout command for unity (using terminal or "run" dialogue)?
<Myrtti> mahasona: don't do that :-(
<gappie> cron mentions that errors are emailed to the user? how and where is this?
<mahasona> Myrtti:  ok ok I did the way u asked me
<Myrtti> mahasona: change your group in the advanced settings as the one it was as well
<mahasona> Myrtti: I did , still I cant paste files into www folder
<Myrtti> mahasona: you need to relogin
<Myrtti> it doesn't take immediate effect
<mahasona> wait lemme relogin
<MuNk> if i have a machine 10.0.0.252 and two gatways 10.0.0.253 & 10.0.0.254 can i configure ubuntu in a way to load-balance between the two gateways then have local machines connect to 10.0.0.252?
<gillesm> tikiwiki
<deej1976> gillesm: ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> MuNk - look at bonded interfaces
<MuNk> RaTTuS|BIG, the machine has only one interface
<RaTTuS|BIG> put another NIC in and use it as the gateway itself
<MuNk> adding another NIC is not a option at this moment at time
<RaTTuS|BIG> tehy it becomes none trivial really
<jk7> hia
<bullgard4> K3b urges me to terminate the program gvfsd-cdda before I continue using K3b. gvfsd-cdda stands for »"gnome virtual file system daemon für Compact Disk Digital Audio"«. '~$ ps aux' shows that a process gvfsd-cdda is running.  It has been started by the command »/usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. Who or what has started the program gvfsd-cdda? Me not explicitely.
<Myrtti> bullgard4: probably nautilus or udev. or they combined.
<mao> Where can i get the kernel patch for ureadahead
<Lectus> Hello! I installed xubuntu-desktop. How can I completely remove ubuntu-desktop, instead of just the metapackage?
<Lectus> I want to keep only the dependencies of xubuntu-desktop
<bullgard4> Myrtti: How can I find that out reliably?
<deej1976> bullgard4: What is the parent process of gvfsd-cdda
<Myrtti> bullgard4: no idea.
<bullgard4> deej1976: '~$ ps faux' shows me that there is no parent process of it.
<Mr_Queue> Lectus: how was it installed?
<Lectus> via apt-get
<Mr_Queue> meh
<deej1976> bullgard4: What is the number ? 1?
<warlock_handler> hi is there an easy way to make a compile all your code into a deb pack??
<Lectus> I mean xubuntu-desktop
<Lectus> ubuntu-desktop was via CD
<xangua> !checkinstall | warlock_handler
<ubottu> warlock_handler: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Mr_Queue> Lectus: I don't know of a clean way... aptitude would have done it.
<bullgard4> deej1976: The PID is 4085.
<deej1976> bullgard4: ps -ef | grep 4085
<Mr_Queue> Lectus: apt-get will leave a pile of depends behind.. perhaps deborpan will catch them
<deej1976> bullgard4: or ps -p 4085
<Lectus> if I use the software center and untick all the dependencies on ubuntu-desktop
<Lectus> maybe it does the job?
<bullgard4> deej1976: This results in »/usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3« which I have already posted.
<Mr_Queue> Lectus: you might try something like dumping the meta, and running aptitude purge $(deborphan) a few times..
<Mr_Queue> no idea if it will be truely clean though...
<quixotedon> all: how can we delete wine programs directly without using wine? i upgraded to 11.10 and wine was deleted during the upgrade process
<quixotedon> (delete programs we installed in wine)
<bullgard4> deej1976: '~$ ps -p 4085; CMD=gvfsd-cdda'.
<rabbi1> how to install
<Mr_Queue> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<deej1976> bullgard4: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-839853.html
<Mr_Queue> !rm gnome
<rabbi1> how to install Wireless LAN on ubuntu 11.04 ? it's not working ....... :(
<deej1976> !wifi | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mr_Queue> Lectus: It would probably be faster to move /home off the disk and start again.
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<rabbi1> deej1976: i have not got wifi more over i don have "network connection" in my 11.04 version
<deej1976> rabbi1: "how to install Wireless LAN" ? more details required then
<rabbi1> deej1976: bought new Dlink DWA 525 - NIC Addon Card. I have a router setup. just inserted the addon and trying to connect it through wireless
<rabbi1> deej1976: by the way direct cable works...
<deej1976> rabbi1: So ubuntu is not detecting your new Dlink DWA 525 wireless card?
<rabbi1> deej1976: yeah may be, i even got a usb net connection, even that's not detected....
<rabbi1> deej1976: not worried much about usb at this moment. may be ubuntu is not detecting the card.
<deej1976> rabbi1:lspci ?
<rabbi1> deej1976: it shows the device
<gauravgrt1> hey i installed python imaging doc using sudo apt-get install python-imaging-doc-pdf ....now i want to access it....how do i do that...
<deej1976> rabbi1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1799715
<gauravgrt1> anyone...???
<quixotedon> gauravgrt1: sorry, no idea
<quixotedon> gauravgrt1: have you tryed typing
<gauravgrt1> yeah....
<quixotedon> gauravgrt1: typing dash then type the filename?
<Lectus> Mr_Queue, I'll go with a clean install. It's really faster and pain-free.
<Mr_Queue> Lectus: Have fun!
<bullgard4> deej1976: I have read the article which you suggested. All it says that the problem persisted with the people involved just as with me.
<bullgard4> deej1976: I have read the article which you suggested. All it says is that the problem persisted with the people involved just as with me.
<deej1976> http://tinyurl.com/3fuwd6z
<deej1976> bullgard4: ^
<bullgard4> deej1976: The article http://steveswinsburg.wordpress.com/2011/03/12/how-to-install-a-d-link-dwa-525-wireless-network-card-in-ubuntu-10-04/ does not even mention cdda.
<deej1976> bullgard4: Sorry cross threading
<bullgard4> deej1976: I don't know what cross threading is.
<deej1976> bullgard4: I was talk to someone else, and sent you a link intended for them.
<bullgard4> deej1976: Ah! I see.
<deej1976> bullgard4: Sorry I'm unable to help you any further.
<bullgard4> deej1976: Thank you.
<jubo2> I'm trying to find an error-free, easy to use FOSS OS ...
<jubo2> I've tried Xubuntu which had a lot of bugs
<jrib> jubo2: error-free is impossible :)
<Manu18> bonjour
<RaTTuS|BIG> !fr | Manu18
<ubottu> Manu18: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Manu18> pardon
<jubo2> I've tried Kubuntu, it has less errors, full screen task switcher bolted into the GUI but to access my wlan I have to remove it from the trusted wlans and re-add it and only then it connects. On Xubuntu I had such situation that the sai d Linux didn't know how to properly hold keys in keyrings
<jubo2> jrib: Well I'd like an OS with less bugs
<mongy> < currently rocking xubuntu 11.10, works like a boss
<jrib> jubo2: which version of ubuntu did you enjoy the most?  I'd use that and then troubleshoot the problems you found
<jubo2> ofcourse the value for money is astronomical like it always is with GNU/Linux
<jubo2> jrib: Well I can't get Compiz to run on Xubuntu and the full screen tast switcher pre-installed is soooooooo nice :D
<xro> Hi, i try to use the GDK lib and i get a segmentation fault... 0x00007ffff465b5e8 in gdk_x11_drawable_get_xdisplay () from /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0  i found some guys who speak about this issue on the web but no solution... do you know it?  thetrace and the code --> http://dpaste.com/670699/
<pppurple> whats the major differences in all the Linux OSs?
<jubo2> pppurple: the flavour
<mongy> jubo2, I got compiz and emerald running fine on mine
<jubo2> mongy: must be great for you
<pppurple> jubo2, being just how they are set up and the windows run? not exactly sure what "flavour" technically means
<jrib> pppurple: package manager and defaults
<jubo2> I have only buggy OS'es made by Cupertino, Redmond and Portland ... *g*
<mongy> jubo2, what problems you getting?  its just a matter of installing compiz packages and compiling emerald
<sattu94> pppurple: yes some of them are juicy, some are (bare)bony, some are like (eye)candy.. :P
<jubo2> mongy: I installed Emerald from the software center
<mongy> jubo2,  how? its not in the 11.10 repos.
<pppurple> sattu94, ubuntu would be what flavour?
<sattu94> pppurple: good question!
<pppurple> hahahah
<pppurple> damn linux
<jubo2> I think I last tried it on 10.10 mongy
<mongy> jubo2, ah.   http://i.imgur.com/JvtSG.jpg  this is mine.
<sattu94> mongy: Emerald's nice..
<mongy> sattu94, yeah, kind of need it if using compiz on xfce.
<bullgard4> »ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3« which I have already posted." What does "spawner" here mean?
<xangua> you don't need it to use compiz on xfce mongy sattu94
<mongy> xangua, how do you make it look non-crap then?  I tried installing metacity and other stuff but I cant get it to use anything decent
<niko__> gg
<niko__> la
<ThSenior> hi guys
<ThSenior> is there possible to run a command from a taskbar icon?
<sgo11> hi, in gnome3, what is the window theme? metacity?
<bullgard4> sgo11^Do you mean »lightdm«?
<sattu94> mongy:  But it does run right? I guess thats what he meant.
<sgo11> bullgard4, sorry, no. Window Theme in gnome-tweak-tool.
<mongy> sattu94, yeah, it does run, but for me it just looks crap.
<JLuc> hello
<JLuc> i got a problem with ubuntu one :
<sattu94> mongy: and he probably assumed so because you used the word "need"...instead of want
<mongy> sattu94, ok , my mistake
<sgo11> bullgard4, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=22255   you can see the window theme option.
<JLuc> When i add somebody so as to share a folder, both the dialog disappear and the nautilus folder closes, and nothing is done. Is it a known problem ? How to manage to share a folder ?
<pppurple> what would be a good bare bones linux OS?
<sattu94> pppurple: damn small linux, puppy ? featherlinux ?
<sattu94> pppurple: LFS ?
<pppurple> sattu94, hmm looking at them. kinda looking for a blank OS that i can just build into something i like.
<sattu94> pppurple: LFS would be nice, then.
<sattu94> pppurple: Linux From Scratch, you start from building everything from scratch, Make your own OS!
<pppurple> sattu94,  so i decide which apps and everything it installs?
<evil_hog> does anybody know how to get rid of black login screen on kubuntu 11.10 installed on lenovo z570? it uses efi and sandy bridge cpu
<pppurple> is there a way to take things for the different linux builds and ram them together?
<sattu94> pppurple: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
<sattu94> pppurple: LFS would be the way to go, maybe you could install yum on ubuntu and get away with it. but stil.
<pppurple> sattu94, thanks. looking threw those suggestions
<SlowBait> hi, i deleted ubuntu partition, and now i cant start windows
<miguel> Hola
<miguel> alguien
<eigar> Is there a "repair" for Ubuntu (11.10) ? As in check all system files and fix broken, but do not touch settings etc.
<miguel> que hable español por aqui
<RaTTuS|BIG> !es | Guest76942
<ubottu> Guest76942: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dr_willis> eigar:  other then a filesystem check, or perhaps some grub-repair tools.. ive not seen any.
<sgo11> in gnome3, how can I change the 'close' 'max' button icon? It seems the 'window theme' will change those button icons. but where can I get window themes? thanks a lot.
<SlowBait> hi, i deleted ubuntu partition, and now i cant start windows
<eigar> dr_willis: filesystem check, as in fsck ?
<dr_willis> SlowBait:  you need to reinstasll your windows bootloader.
<dr_willis> eigar:  yep.  Unless you have had filesystem curruption, the system should be intact..  unless of course you started deleting stuff :)
<SlowBait> dr_willis: how can i do it within ubuntu_
<dr_willis> SlowBait:  not sure - someone mentioned a mbr command in here the otehr day. I always use a windows rescue/restore/installer disk.
<dr_willis> !info mbr
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-4 (oneiric), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<dr_willis> SlowBait:  but if you deleted ubuntu.....
<_nix_> I think it's FIXMBR from the windows recovery disk
<dr_willis> fixmbr is for SOME versions of windows.
<dr_willis> ms likes to change the command every so often..
<_nix_> :(
<dr_willis>  ages ago it was 'fdisk \mbr'
<eigar> dr_willis: no, haven't deleted any. But I can't start X. Only freeze youst after login/launch.
<pangolin> I think the problem is he doesn't have a windows disc
<dr_willis> eigar:  boot to text mode.. see if that works
 * dr_willis is getting questions confused. :)
<eigar> dr_willis: yes. I have done that. Im in text mode at tty now. But launching x, even with gnome-fallback freez up
<bullgard4> sgo11: The field »Shell theme« is empty with me, and there is a warning triangle next to this field.
<dr_willis> eigar:  try a alterantive desktop like icewm, or jwm, see if that freezes up.
<royh> i'm going to install a local pastebin, but i don't know which one to pick. anyone got any recommendations for a good pastebin?
<sgo11> bullgard4, yeah. you have to install the extension and then enable it.
<RaTTuS|BIG> royh pastbinit
<bullgard4> »~$ ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. What does "spawner" here mean?
<eigar> dr_willis: most lightwight? icewm?
<eigar> *light weight
<dr_willis> eigar:  jwm is about as light as they get.
<dr_willis> eigar:  icewm is nice. but a bit dated :) it works.. just a lot of the old support tools for it - no longer are int he repos.
<royh> RaTTuS|BIG: it needs to be hosted on my own server. like i said, a local one. it won't be accessible externally
<eigar> and after install i start by  adding "exec jwm" to .xinitrc and execute startx?
<bullgard4> sgo11: I am content with my GNOME Shell's 3.2.1 appearance and do not intend to install extensions.
<dr_willis> eigar:  you got it.
<pppurple> kubuntu is ubuntu but with a different windows manager?
<dr_willis> eigar:  i always put a 'xterm &' befor 'exec jwm' :) so i always got a term open
<Stanley00> pppurple: yes, as I know
<dr_willis> pppurple:  differnt desktop. KDE vs Gnome
<dr_willis> window manager is one part of the desktop
<threezero> lxde or gnome for a tablet?
<sgo11> bullgard4, oh. no worries. the reason why I replied you because you just sent me a message about your shell theme is empty. that's why I replied you how to make it non-empty. :)
<dr_willis> threezero:  given how unoptimzed ubuntu is for tablets.. id say try both. :)
<eigar> dr_willis: One thing that makes me a bit suspicious is that the desktop image (The pink / purple thingy of Ubuntu) is corrupted. It shows up with about 1/3'd of image ok, and rest gray. (Thats even when I have managed to start up X and launch ie terminal before it freze)
<lion42> threezero, I've used gnome on my tablet. It worked fine. I do not have experience with lxde on a tablet.
<threezero> seem like lxde is the least resource hungry?
<dr_willis> eigar:  thats plymouth.. its a bit of junk. :) i always disable plymouth and use a normal text boot sequence.
<pppurple> so as im learning here all the disrtos are based off the linux kernal and thne its just how they use the kernal and present it to you ie how the OS looks?
<lion42> Gnome 2 / old gnome with no effects is not very bad, either, threezero. Depends on how weak your tablet is?
<dr_willis> 'on a tablet' - theres a big varity of tablets out there. :)
<threezero> the tablet in question here is hp touchpad
<NotTooDumb3> Hi all, i have two laptops, in both laptops on windows os i get internet but not on ubuntu, is there any doc which i can follow to configure internet on ubuntu?
<threezero> i'm a noob at this
<threezero> so can i have gnome and lxde install at the same time?
<jrib> threezero: yes, you can choose which to use at the login screen
<threezero> ah
<threezero> nice
<deployment> afternoon, Anyone know why MySQL Administrato schedule dosn't work for me?
<threezero> anybody here has the touchpad too?
<brondy> with a gnome destop on a dual screen is there a way to get a  panel at the bottom ovf both screens
<dr_willis> threezero:  you can install a dozen desktops/wms if you wanted. :)
<eigar> dr_willis: I do not mean the purple in boot sequence, but on desktop (like default background)
<eigar> dr_willis: is plymouth there as well?
<dr_willis> brondy:  thers a unoffical tweak/veraint for a bottom panel. mentioned at the webupd8 and/or the omg!ubuntu! blog site.
<brondy> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> eigar:  the default wallpaper is some splotchy color pattern for some odd reason. :)
<pppurple> ubuntu runs a gnome desktop? is there a way to switch desktops in ubuntu?
<allu2_> Hello, i have weird problem with unity and nvidia proprietary driver, 3D accel works but moving windows on the screen is slow and may "freeze" the screen while i move a window
<allu2_> ubuntu 11.10
<jubo2> what is this "unity" I keep hearing about ?
<dr_willis> pppurple:  the login screen has a menu under the 'gear' next to the login box.
<dr_willis> pppurple:  and yes. Ubuntu uses gnome. unity is a shell on top of gnome-3
<pppurple> is there a good resource to learn about all these noob questions? like is there a linux history book with different distor sections haha
<dr_willis> pppurple:  ubuntu.com perhaps.. askubuntu.com   various blog sites have guides.
<dr_willis> stuff changes so fast often docs are  for older releases.
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> like that manual.. its a bit dated. but a good read
<eigar> dr_willis: ok. I'll try to launch jwm. Thanx for help (now might everything crash again)
<pppurple> im just trying to understand what all linux is used for and what i can do with it. i am reading the ubuntu wibsite stuff now
<dr_willis> pppurple:  its for everything from embeded controllers/watches/phones to high end servers :) and toasters..
<dr_willis> dont forget the toasters..
<pppurple> dr_willis, haha yeah i am seeing that...thats why im learning about it and what i can do with it. seems a little bit useful.
<mongy> i think it might be used in my samsung lcd tv.. cant be certain tho.
<v1nc3n7> dr_willis, pppurple: and I think its saver...cause it isnt spread like windows...
<dr_willis> what was that micro  linux on a thumbdrived thing i saw a few weeks back in the blogs.. i cant find it on google now. :)
<allu2_> jubo2: ok, i fix, i have problem with unity shell on top of gnome 3
<dr_willis> v1nc3n7:  its 'safer' because of how its designed from the beginning keeping user and system seperate as much as possible..
<deployment> afternoon, Anyone know why MySQL Administrato schedule dosn't work for me?
<pppurple> v1nc3n7, yeah i just kinda hate windows. wish more games were going linux or mac or something else
<deployment> afternoon, Anyone know why MySQL Administrator schedule dosn't work for me?
<sgo11> since nobody replied me. I just got the answer. gnome 3 window theme is metacity theme.
<v1nc3n7> dr_willis: right! I forgot the seperation of user and system ;)
<stercor> I have a video as an .iso.  How do I burn it to a DVD so I can play it?
<v1nc3n7> pppurple: Me too :D But I love Linux! :)
<allu2_> what manages windows on unity?
<allu2_> 3d
<eigar> dr_willis: works fine with jwm. So probably a gnome issue.
<bullgard4> »~$ ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. What does "spawner" here mean?
<alextum3> stercor  use any app which can burn DVD isos
<pppurple> v1nc3n7, yeah im liking it more and more. just trying to learn all the different options and find someting that fits right or i can modify into what i like the best.
<stercor> alextum3: I used k3b but it made an .iso on the DVD.
<allu2_> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<allu2_> !glutter
<sattu94> pppurple: given your level of experience LFS might not be a very good choice I guess... :)
<allu2_> uh whats the name of unity3d wm..
<allu2_> !clutter
<dr_willis> LFS is a bit annoying.. :)
<allu2_> something like that i think..
<dr_willis> you could just read the manual/docs and not follow the guide.
<stercor> alextum3: And mplayer does not recognize the .iso format.
<pppurple> sattu94, its good to learn with though. makes you find solutions to problems
<sattu94> dr_willis: yes, but you can still call it LFS, since it is LFS.. :)
<alextum3> stercor, http://www.ghacks.net/2009/01/11/burn-cd-and-dvd-iso-images-with-k3b/
<v1nc3n7> pppurple, in order to solve problems google is my best friend :) And sometimes if I have big problems I use a forum...
<dr_willis> sattu94:  just read the lfs guide.. and dont make a lfs system :)
<RaTTuS|BIG> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
 * sattu94 laughing out loud haha..
<styelz> vagina
<quixotedon> ubottu: what's 'goggle-fu'??
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<teddyroosebelt> hey folks - is the software center down for anyone else?
<pppurple> v1nc3n7, yeah google is just perfect. have used this chat to figure out specific things fast though. love the linux community so far
<stercor> alextum3: Thanks!\
<RaTTuS|BIG> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=google-fu
<Ravior> It's up for me
<Ravior> hmmm It just crashed.
<Ravior> Perfect.
<sattu94> lol
<alextum3> stercor, you're welcome
<dr_willis> pppurple:  keep an eye on this new hardware for a cool portable linux system -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/cotton-candy-the-usb-sized-arm-pc-that-runs-ubuntu/
<nox_cry> hello guys
<sattu94> I mostly use the software centre to read about packages, screenshots etc, then install it through command line.
<Ravior> 21 mb error report... huh...
<sattu94> :P
<Ravior> it's killing me...
<echo_mirage> i can traceroute webpages, but i can not ping them /read them. what might be the problem?
<nox_cry> i have a problem with my ati grafics driver 11.11 on my ubuntu 11.10
<v1nc3n7> pppurple, Im now the first time in an IRC today :D So i try to find out how it works :D
<pppurple> dr_willis, hmmm, looking at that right now.
<nox_cry> after installing my ubuntu freezes in text mode and gui mode
<chiyan> how to install vmware
<nox_cry> i´ve tried to reinstall it serveral times, but it wasn´t helpfull
<dr_willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<allu2_> dr_willis , pppurple http://www.raspberrypi.org/ another cool project
<pppurple> v1nc3n7, i use to use IRC a long time ago for video games and have just started using it again the last week! wish i would have used it more
<nox_cry> anyone here, who can help me?
<pppurple> allu2_, thanks. looking at that as well!
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ask nox_cry
<v1nc3n7> chiyan, if u have a moment I can help u installing VMware...
<chiyan> anyone here, who can help me?
<chiyan> how to install vmware
<v1nc3n7> chiyan, ME! :D
<szal> chiyan: follow the instructions on the VMware site
<allu2_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<dr_willis> or the vmware help.ubuntu.com site......
<szal> chiyan: or in the downloaded software package, if applicable
<dr_willis> !vmware | chiyan
<ubottu> chiyan: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<dr_willis> and with vmware (and vbox) a read of their docs.. is a must.
<videoburner> Please help the error is: No packages with the requested plugins found The requested plugins are: application/x-brasero decoder
<arunm> dr_willis:I have 3 virtual machines on my servers. I am using Oracle Virtual box. how can I configure kickstart installation? Of 3 machines, i would like to use one as server and install others from it
<allu2_> urgh i can't understand this problem, why compiz effect work perfectly but moving windows around is too much to ask?
<chiyan> how to install ms office
<pppurple> is there a pre-hot key to switch between specific app windows like alt-tab for a specific program?
<v1nc3n7> chiyan, do u have a moment? Then I can help u installing VMware...
<chiyan> ok
<dr_willis> pppurple:  with unity, you can use win+a # (1through 9) to go to that app.. the # appears in the unity panel icons.
<v1nc3n7> pppurple, u have now the chance to use it more :D
<v1nc3n7> chiyan, Do u already have downloaded it from the homepage?
<chiyan> install command
<dr_willis> pppurple:  if using unity - must read links --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/36274/tips-and-tricks-for-unity
<v1nc3n7> chiyan, Do u already have downloaded it from the homepage?
<Q|> xmodmap command in terminal is being ignored, e.g. xmodmap -e 'keycode 133 = Alt_L' doesn't seem to do anything (key isn't mapped). The keycode is correct, just checked it with xev. Tried other keycodes, not working as well.
<videoburner> Please help the error is: No packages with the requested plugins found The requested plugins are: application/x-brasero decoder
<jrib> Q|: and if you try to make it a key other than alt?
<chiyan> how to install samba? any one help me?
<Q|> jrib: Special keys or simply another character key?
<jrib> Q|: try 'q' :)
<dr_willis> chiyan:  its in the repos... sudo apt-get install samba
<pppurple> dr_willis, thank you. reading. i thought i saw a welcome to ubuntu that gave some tips built in but i cant find it now =(
<dr_willis> !samba | chiyan
<ubottu> chiyan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<videoburner> chiyan: sudo apt-get install samba
<Q|> jrib: ^^ Will try it ;)
<videoburner> Please help the error is: No packages with the requested plugins found The requested plugins are: application/x-brasero decoder
<Guest19107> HII
<Guest19107> FREE SHELL BNC PLEAS ?
<Guest19107> 1 BNC ADDED ?
<videoburner> Q|: please help?
<jrib> !ot | Guest19107
<ubottu> Guest19107: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> Guest19107:  i suggest using google for that.. not here.
<v1nc3n7> chiyan, did you already download VMware?
<Guest19107> free shells ?
<Guest19107> free shells ?
<Guest19107> free shells ?
<FloodBot1> Guest19107: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<videoburner> jrib: are you my wife
<dr_willis> Guest19107:  thats one way to get banned.
<videoburner> jrib: help me?
<jrib> videoburner: not as far as I know :)
<chiyan> yes i downloded, then what i do
<Q|> jrib: Well, for q it actually does work. So, are names like "Alt_R" just wrong? Where can I look those up anyways?
<videoburner> jrib:  Please help the error is: No packages with the requested plugins found The requested plugins are: application/x-brasero decoder
<Kripton> Hi there. Does anyone know wether the "APU" AMD A8-3850 with "Radeon 6550D" works with Ubuntu 11.10 out of the box?
<videoburner> Q|: please take that to #ubuntu-admibn
<jrib> Q|: yeah, there is some special way to work with the modifier keys
<v1nc3n7> chiyan, then you must install the basispaket with "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<videoburner> People actually want help no need to just talk about how to effectivley ban the unintelligent
<videoburner> Please help the error is: No packages with the requested plugins found The requested plugins are: application/x-brasero decoder
<Myrtti> videoburner: please stop repeating your question that often
<dr_willis> videoburner:  and whats saying that and when?
<Q|> videoburner: I actually don't know what you're talking about, but you obviously don't know what I was asking either, so, please scroll up and read properly, thx.
<ubuntu_> Which tool is the best for burning ISOs to DVD-Rs?
<Ravior> register alien rapiteanu_catalin@yahoo.com
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  most any of the tools can do that.
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  thers others in the repos also.
<kp> Hi, i need help with pptpd. I cannot get more than 10 mbit through it, yet openvpn gives me 90. Is that cureable?
<ubuntu_> dr_willis, yeah, but I've had a lot of trouble with them in the past. Both Brasero and Xfburn has corrupted a lot of my disks.
<videoburner> I have to repeat because of the constant screen flood I have to make sure it appears on screenbuffer for people who might be here to actually help.
<sipior> videoburner: don't do that.
<videoburner> No one wants to scroll through backbuffers of trolling
<jrib> Q|: I don't know of a good reference.  Check if the ubuntu wiki has a good xmodmap page.  If not, try to look for one about swapping alt and apple key on macs.  That should get you started in the right direction
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  most all of them are front ends to wodim i belive. I cant recall any issues with any of them.
<videoburner> sipior: Then answer
<jrib> videoburner: please wait at least 10 minutes between repeats.  Thank you
<dr_willis> videoburner:  and whats saying that and when?    <---------------------- please answer
<videoburner> jrib: no people dont read 10 minutes of backbuffer
<ubuntu_> dr_willis, I'll risk it with Xfburn then.
<jasmin> hii friends
<jrib> videoburner: yes.  No more discussion.  Let's get back to support.
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  i normally use k3b
<videoburner> I have to make sure when the screen is flooded my question appears again until answered
<ubuntu_> dr_willis, alright, will try that one then
<videoburner> ok back to support
<helen_> Hello...
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  im just used to it. and its feature set does what i need.
<jrib> videoburner: if you're removed from the channel it will be hard for people to see your question.  So please wait patiently.  This way *everyone* can get help.
<videoburner> SUPPORT NEEDED! Please help the error is: No packages with the requested plugins found The requested plugins are: application/x-brasero decoder
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ask helen_
<Myrtti> videoburner: nobody wants to scroll through the channel being flooded by only your questions. This channel isn't only for helping you with your problems. I'm not going to ask you to stop repeating again.
<sipior> videoburner: don't be a douche.
<v1nc3n7> chiyan, it would be nice to get a feedback if you did what i said...
<helen_> I'm unable to use my iPod shuffle with Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  its a bit heavy for simple iso burning. but it does it well
<Q|> jrib: Yeah, I will try to find some info about it. I actually did search for explicit swapping of keys, that's where I got the starter from, but apparently it's either outdated and doesn't work like this anymore or I'm doing something wrong ^^
<videoburner> sipior: then clean that hole out yourself
<ubuntu_> dr_willis, I don't mind
<Q|> jrib: I'll see what I can find, back to research and thx so far :)
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  im so used to it. I need to find k3b for windows.
<helen_> Also...
<sipior> videoburner: muwhahaha. and yet you still have your problem.
<helen_> I read this > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<jrib> Q|: it involves modN .  If I was on my laptop, I could give you what I use.  If you can't find anything useful in your google searches, let me know and I'll try too
<ubuntu_> dr_willis, you're in here a lot helping people. You've helped me several times in the past. Thank you. :)
<Myrtti> sipior: don't bait
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  :) it pays to not have a life..
<videoburner> sipior: yes because im the douche in the dirty hole called #ubuntu
<Myrtti> !guidelines > videoburner
<ubottu> videoburner, please see my private message
<sipior> Myrtti: you never let me have any fun.
<darkline> hi all
<Q|> jrib: Allright, I'll try to dig the net for a few minutes and eventually get back to you, thx ^^
<v1nc3n7> Hey :)
<Myrtti> sipior: it's what I get paid to do (payment subject to inflation of the value of leprechaun gold)
<sipior> Myrtti: :-)
<videoburner> ubottu: Please see USofA Constitution
<ubottu> videoburner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<helen_> Can someone help me now?
<jrib> Q|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1215339 might give you some good ideas
<helen_> please?
<pppurple> dr_willis, that mini computer that you linked, the cotton candy usb thing, looks pretty sweet!
<dr_willis> pppurple:  that rasberypi one is a similer idea. but cheaper. :)
 * RaTTuS|BIG is going to be getting raspberrypi's when they come out
<pppurple> dr_willis, haha i asked to many questions and got to many links. havent got to that one yet
<helen_> I'd like some help please.
<pppurple> RaTTuS|BIG, what do you plan to use them for?
<jrib> !helpme | helen_
<ubottu> helen_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<kp> Hi, i need help with pptpd. I cannot get more than 10 mbit through it, yet openvpn gives me 90. Is that cureable? Tried ubuntu server 9.10 and 11.04. And is this a right channel for pptpd questions?
<helen_> !repeat
<kp> !attitude
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kyle_> I want to add a date to a filename. is there a VAR i can use?
<helen_> :(
<RaTTuS|BIG> pppurple - offtopic but a shed load of things - nethack on my TV , video play back - also a load of other general stuff ..... will ahve fun
<bregma> kyle_, $(date)
<jrib> kyle_: in what context?  Do you want to do something like: echo mycoolfile$(date)
<kyle_> a backup SQL file
<kyle_> just so it dosn't overwrite itself.
<kyle_> can I format $(date)
<pppurple> RaTTuS|BIG, haha back on topic, all running Ubuntu! haha. everythings a computer!
<jrib> kyle_: yes, see man date
<JLuc> (re)Hello
<kp> i found a nice script for it - search for automysql backup - it supports rotation and so on
<RaTTuS|BIG> yeah as soon as ubuntu get their act together and provide proper support - my 1st task will be to make ubuntu work I suppose...
<teddyroosebelt> is the software center down today, im getting a blank grey window when i open it
<bregma> kyle_, try $(date +%Y%m%d)
<kp> Kyle_: Is this what you need? http://sourceforge.net/projects/automysqlbackup/
<pppurple> hmm i want to look at how ubuntu works on a business model...and then see why they dont have better suport
<quixotedon> teddyroosebelt: mine is not here
<tightwork> After I click install ubuntu server from grub... my computer itself starts one long continuous beeps anyone ever seen this?
<teddyroosebelt> quixotedon, not here as in not loading either?
<quixotedon> teddyroosebelt: meaning mine is working fine :)
<Myrtti> pppurple: Canonical offers paid support.
<pppurple> Myrtti, yeah i was looking at that. just trying to figure out if ubuntu is supported by them? not sure how ubuntu actaully makes money
<teddyroosebelt> oh.. i had it opened twice .. sigh - thanks
<jpds> pppurple: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<pppurple> guess jpds, answered that
<kyle_> bregma: thanks for that..
<abubakr> ciao
<ServerTechLaptop> Encrypted HDD says unmountable drive after putting in the pass?
<gappie> I am running this shell script on startup with cron. It is killed after running perfectly for anywhere from 20-200 seconds. Any ideas why the system would kill this process? shell script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/764717/
<chiyan> uninstall command ? any one help?
<kp> apt-get remove
<Kripton> Hi there. Does anyone know wether the "APU" AMD A8-3850 with "Radeon 6550D" works with Ubuntu 11.10 out of the box?
<teddyroosebelt> i really wish there was more poker/casino games for ubuntu :(
<Ravior> there are many sites for that
<gappie> dumbass gamblers use windows
<teddyroosebelt> id rather not play on a site, i play for fun.
<Ravior> against bots?
<malev> hello, I have a ubuntu server and I'd like to connect to it thought ssh without writing my password. what should I do?
<teddyroosebelt> yup
<pppurple> can you have multiple live boot OSs on 1 usb?
<chiyan> uninstall command ? any one help?
<teddyroosebelt> gnome-blackjack is still available though.
<jrib> !ssh | malev
<ubottu> malev: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jrib> malev: see the section about using ssh keys
<teddyroosebelt> chiyan, apt-get purge <app name>
<ServerTechLaptop> anyone? encrypted hdd says unmountable drive?
<malev> thanks jrib
<raymondjtoth3> how i save a sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<raymondjtoth3> in  it what i do tahnks
<raymondjtoth3> ?
<deej1976> raymondjtoth3: esc esc :wq [return]
<pangolin> pppurple: omgubuntu has an article about ceating a multiboot usb
<raymondjtoth3> dee  what mean
<raymondjtoth3> esc esc what mean
<raymondjtoth3> i want to save sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf deej1976
<pppurple> pangolin, ok searching it ty
<chiyan> how can install winrar software ? any one help me
<bregma> raymondjtoth3, hit the esc key, then type :x!
<RaTTuS|BIG> raymondjtoth3 - pres esc twice then :wq then enter
<deej1976> raymondjtoth3: press [esc] [esc] type [:] [w] [q]
<jrib> !unrar | chiyan
<ubottu> chiyan: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Q|> jrib: Thx for the link, read through it but somehow nothing of the mentioned stuff works. Since I've done some changes to keyboard, layout and stuff, I'll just relog or better reboot. Maybe there's something that's blocking it. Thx so far and let's see what the reboot brings ^^
<chiyan>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<chiyan> sorry, insatll command
<deej1976> chiyan: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<Nakou> Hello guiz
<Nakou> I need som help an i hope you can help me
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ask | Nakou
<ubottu> Nakou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nakou> How i can make an auto-regenerating of conf files of x.org at every boot (nfsrooted system on 3 type of different PC cause graphicals issues)?
<raven> how to add applications to dash panel
<Ravior> click and drag
<chiyan> how can install unrar ?
<raven> Ravior, does not work
<Nakou> raven: version of linux?
<Ravior> sry but I don't know another way
<raven> 11.04
<Ravior> 12.04 alpha 1
<Nakou> raven: unity?
<chiyan>  how can install unrar ?
<raven> Nakou, yes
<Nakou> chiyan: console or graphical solution?
<Pici> chiyan: install the 'unrar' package.
<Nakou> raven: right clic on the right part of the top bar
<Nakou> raven: it propose something interessant?
<raven> no
<ServerTechLaptop> ._. any ideas on why an encrypted drive says 'unmountable drive' after entering it's password?
<Nakou> (i dont have unity, i come here for this)
<chiyan> how to install unrar package ?help me
<chiyan> how to install unrar package ?help me
<Pici> chiyan: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Nakou> chiyan: you dont answer our question
<chiyan> thank u
<Nakou> raven: idk sorry
<Nakou> So, help me guys, please :
<Nakou> How i can make an auto-regenerating of conf files of x.org at every boot (nfsrooted system on 3 type of different PC cause graphicals issues)?
<Pici> Nakou: I'm not sure I understand your question.
<Nakou> I explain more
<Nakou> I made a nfsroot system for 5 or 6 machines
<Nakou> (all the / are mounted come from a server)
<Nakou> But, 4 uses ATI cards, 1 intel, and 1 is in dual screen
<jason00> Question - am I accurate in saying that Ubuntu's sharing network connection feature is very poor? Has anybody else had good experience with it?
<Nakou> so x.org make a lot of problem (if i configure dual screen, it run only on the dual screen PC etc...)
<Nakou> And i ask, how i can force to regenerate x.org files at boot
<Nakou> ?
<Pumpkin-> do the machines have their own /etc ?
<Nakou> no
<jason00> Hm, strange. It actually looks like it's working. The desktop is connected actively but my laptop is flashing every 5 seconds "Connection failed. Failed to connect."
<Pici> Nakou: Is there anything that differentiates the computers?
<Nakou> is it a problem right?
<bregma> Nakou, the while purpose of /etc is to give local machine-specific configuration, if you use a generic one you will have problems
<Nakou> mmhh..
<bregma> normally only /usr is network mounted
<bregma> but / could be network mounted with /etc mounted from local storage on boot
<Pici> Nakou: The way you have it right now all the computers have the same hostname, which is a bit weird.
<bregma> or, try using no xorg.conf at all and see what happens
<gappie> what are the steps involved in running a shell script from rc.local?
<Pumpkin-> or somehow make each machine run a different xorg.conf (for example modify whatever starts X to run X with some flags to make it used xorg-$MYMACADDRESS.conf or something like that).
<chiyan> uninstall command?
<Nakou> Pici: Yea, I've never seen it like that
<iluminator105> my desktop sharing window is blanked out, i dont understand why this is?
<chiyan> uninstall command?
<gappie> ubuntu jou biets
<Ravior> chiyan: sudo apt-get remove
<chiyan> uninstall unrar  command?
<Pici> Nakou: The only thing I can think of if you must do it this way is to do some sort of detection via /proc or /sys and specify a custom xorg.conf as an argument to xorg in the proper init script.
<chiyan> uninstall unrar  command?
<Pici> chiyan: You need to stop repeating and actually wait for someone to answer.
<Ravior> sudo apt-get remove unrar
<tightwork> After I click install ubuntu server from grub... my computer itself starts one long continuous beeps anyone ever seen this?
<deej1976> chiyan: sudo apt-get purge unrar
<airtonix> Nakou: would etckeeper do it for you ? since it's a git based repository
<Pici> Nakou: The problem is whatever changes you make in /etc/X11/ will be seen on all the other computers since its a shared nfs mount.
<Pumpkin-> the other option is unionfs
<kyle_> bregma: little more help
<Pumpkin-> so you "share" a /, but with some stuff overlaid on it. Not sure how you would get into that state though, with having to have a shared /etc/fstab
<Nakou> Yea Pici i see. I'm goin to do someting like create one /etc for one type of computer (Chance, 5 PC are the same mark with same hardware)
<airtonix> Nakou: how about use clonezilla server to serve pxe booted diskimage via multicast
<Nakou> airtonix: i'm goin to see that toop
<airtonix> Nakou: in that scenario the home directory is nfs mounted to a place on a central server
<Nakou> too*
<Nakou> Thanks a lot Pici and airtonix for your helps.
<airtonix> Nakou: in my experience, if you use gigabit and a segregated lan, the bootup time is just as fast if not faster than live cdrom
<sanduz2> are there any good web server testing programs included in the ubuntu repo? i only found one called httperf
<Nakou> If i succeed to do this, i'm goin to publish it.
<Pici> sanduz2: I vaugely remember reading something about siege.
<sanduz2> Pici, thank you
<Nakou> i have a blog : dontpanicit.tumblr.com , you can follow my work on it, so enjoy if you see i succeed :D
<Nakou> Thanks a lot again Pici and airtonix
<Pici> Nakou: no problem :)
<Nakou> seeya
<deej1976> sanduz2: hammerhead
<Stanley00> Hi, I have a question : Can I edit the fstab file before ubuntu mount, and how can I do this?
<GridCube> with a  live cd Stanley00
<Stanley00> GridCube: It's inside the installed system, I want to change it at boot time
<Stanley00> GridCube: so you mean, I cant, right?
<Rushing> if a command has an option like --without-whatever, how do i set that to false implicitly?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<GridCube> if you want to edit it before booting you need to change it before using a live cd and then boot, but if you want to edit just once i don't know
<donavan01> I installed server and I have two different GUI's gnome and xfce .... xfce was installed first but I need a few tools from the standard ubuntu desktop (gnome) how do I start gnome ... right now if I type startx I always get xfce
<deej1976> donavan01: Have you got an ~/.xinitrc file
<GridCube> donavan01, you can start gnome services from xubuntu
<BluesKaj> donavan01, open the menu at login and choose your desktop there
<GridCube> donavan01, on the "session & startup" > advanced tab > start gnome services at startup
<donavan01> Im not running xubuntu and I dont see a ~/.xinitrc file
<donavan01> Im running server with xfce installed over top
<Stanley00> OK, next question : how can I run a script just after the installer in liveUSB finish?
 * GridCube shrughs then
<deej1976> donavan01: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<donavan01> Thank you
<jason00> Question - I NEED to configure my wired NIC. I'm in Gnome Shell currently in Ubuntu 11.10. But I cannot configure it unless it is connected. Uh. No. How can I do this?
<ejv> i'm having some problems with my ubuntu box and apcupsd. "Error contacting apcupsd @ localhost:3551: Connection refused" Sometimes it works for the first few minutes of the server being on, then it stops responding. Suggestions?
<sipior> jason00: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<jason00> sipior: uh...
<jason00> sipior: thanks for the suggestion, but no. I'm using network manager.
<chiyan>  i will install ubuntu in my pc , how much  space allocated  root directory ? any one help me?
<sipior> jason00: enjoy doing it the hard way.
<ejv> chiyan: up to you, how much space do you need
<tomek_> hi
<deej1976> chiyan: My 11.04 is currently using 7.3G for /
<jason00> sipior: if I boot into Unity, I have theoptions I need. They're just not present in Gnome.
<ejv> i give root 20G or 25G, sometimes as low as 10G though
<jason00> sipior: so if you consider the hard way logging out and into unity, then I shall enjoy it. :D
<deej1976> chiyan: How much are you going to install
<tomek_> anyone can recommend me a chess program?
<chiyan> root
<sipior> jason00: i consider the coupling of network access and desktop environment to be fundamentally broken.
<deej1976> tomek_: apt-cache search chess
<tomek_> any programmers here?
<chiyan>     root space, boot space ,swap space
<donavan01> is there any real difference between server and desktop besides the lack of GUI preinstalled
<ejv> !offtopic | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jclbrt> donavan01, yes there are some additional packages that can be installed with server
<jclbrt> tho they can be added later with desktop as well
<jclbrt> but harder in my opinion
<chiyan>   how much allocated   root space, boot space ,swap space  for ubuntu 11.04?
<chiyan>   how much allocated   root space, boot space ,swap space  for ubuntu 11.04?
<jclbrt> also the server has less of an overhead due to the lack of a GUI as you mentioned
<helen_> How do I use my iPod in Banshee?
<helen_> I want to add music to my iPod.
<deej1976> !repeat | chiyan
<ubottu> chiyan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jclbrt> which for most people is a plus for the server (if you need to use it as a server)
<helen_> It's an iPod shuffle.]
<helen_> Please help me.
<helen_> This problem is really making me rage.
<jclbrt> dont own an iPod :-(
<jclbrt> sorry I cant help helen_
<helen_> :(
<Xase>  ipod?!
<Xase> What about them?
<helen_> Xase: Yes.
<chiyan>   how much allocated   root space, boot space ,swap space  for ubuntu 11.04?
<helen_> Xase: Pay attention.
<jclbrt> chiyan... i dont understand your question
<helen_> and you'll know.
<Xase> ...
<donavan01> jclbrt OK so really no differnce in the two unless I have a specialize need...and to save on resources just install a gui to use for somethings and just log out when its not needed
<Xase> Yes because I'm sitting at my computer 24/7
<Fbol> how to power off another computer?
 * Xase eyerolls.
<deej1976> chiyan: What are your machine spec memory/harddisk
<Xase> You just lost someone willing to help, that owns an iPod.
<jclbrt> xase... helen_ wants to know how to sync his/her ipod in banshee
<chiyan>   how much  space  allocated   root directory , boot  ,swap   for ubuntu 11.04?
<deej1976> chiyan: What are your machine spec memory/harddisk
<jclbrt> donavan01, well even if you exit there are still some services running that just use up resources
<Fbol> how to power off another computer by bash ?
<chiyan> 250 GB space
<chiyan> 2 GB ram
<jclbrt> fbol u have to initiate an ssh session to execute the command on a remote machine
<deej1976> Fbol: ssh anothercomputername then init 0
<chiyan> 2 GB ram, 250 GB hard disk
<chiyan> 2 GB ram, 250 GB hard disk
<jclbrt> what deej1976 said Fbol
<deej1976> !repeat | chiyan
<donavan01> jclbrt ... I like having the gui for some things and I dont mind a little overhead for that ... I basically trying to build a old EEE PC into a wireless bridge and I guess doing so from the gui is way easier
<jclbrt> donavan01, you'll find you'll be using the command line more
<helen_> I'm annoyed at my mum for ordering me an iPhone for xmas.
<fa1c0n> Hi~
<helen_> I want an android.
<helen_> :(
<Fbol> jclbrt: can you give me a command?
<jclbrt> but with the server version you can install webmin and have a full gui to modify your iptables and NIC settings
<fa1c0n> android?
<meway> why does VLC have issues with mp4 format?
<Vustom> After making my Windows partition smaller and moving it to the right with GParted I can no longer boot into Windows, it says something about it being inaccessible
<deej1976> chiyan: Go for 1G(/boot),50Gb(root),4Gb Swap, rest /home
<jclbrt> meway mp4 is usually purchased music/video from like itunes or something from my understanding
<jclbrt> Fbol, what do you mean?
<Fbol> i'm bad at English and I want to see command like... echo [text]  << jcbrt
<jclbrt> ummmm... lol i cant help you then without knowing anything about what you want to do
<donavan01> jclbrt no arguments there and once I get it setup and running smoothly I can always rip the gui back out I guess... thanks for the insight
<deej1976> Fbol: sudo apt-get install mc
<Hotkeys> Fresh install of ubuntu 11.10. I have a network share smb://10.0.0.1/share       I can save to it by copying a file from my desktop.I cannot save to it with Libreoffice or Google earth (input output error) However, if I run either program as sudo it will save to the share drive. Is there a solution, so I don't have to run libre office as sudo?
<jclbrt> the command is simple... deej1976 i believe said it before
<jclbrt>  ssh anothercomputername then i'd use shutdown -h now
<jclbrt> Fbol,
<deej1976> Fbol: ssh anothercomputername init 0
<Vustom> After making my Windows partition smaller and moving it to the right with GParted I can no longer boot into Windows, it says something about it being inaccessible, can anybody help me!?
<jclbrt> or what deej1976 said
<jclbrt> i think that will work too
<tosse> in 11.10 unity.. i created a shortcut to terminator on the dash, but if want to add the option of starting more than one, how do?
<rigved> hi everyone. can anyone tell me what are the names of the various urgency levels in Notify.Urgency? I know one is LOW.
<jclbrt> Vustom, are you using Grub?
<Vustom> Yup
<Vustom> :)
<jclbrt> u may have to rewrite gparted
<jclbrt> errr rebuild
<Vustom> how would i do this?
<jclbrt> it's probably looking at the wrong partition
<jclbrt> can u boot ubuntu?
<Vustom> yes, using it now :)
<mongy> Fbol, ssh user@host -t sudo reboot
<jclbrt> ok Vustom give me a sec
<mongy> Fbol, assuming you know the users password and they are admin
<Vustom> I only edited the Windows parition (took 50gb space from it, has like 100gb left) and that's it, didn't touch Ubuntu or anything else
<Vustom> Only Windows parition
<jclbrt> mongy dont they have to be root or sudo to initiate a shutdown
<mongy> jclbrt, that command will do what he wants.
<Vustom> jclbrt: Okay :)
<fa1c0n> :)
<jclbrt> Vustom, can you run from the command line of your ubuntu OS "grub-install -v"
<Vustom> jclbrt: One moment :)
<jclbrt> that will give me the version information
<Vustom> jclbrt: grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-12ubuntu5
<jclbrt> oh
<jclbrt> hmmm
<jclbrt> not yet grub 2.0
<Vustom> I can update if you can tell me how :D
<jclbrt> Vustom, do a "sudo apt-get update"
<jclbrt> let me know when it is done
<deej1976> !return
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xmann> Does LIGHTDM make system to boot faster ?
<Vustom> jclbrt: Done :) Btw, when I gave my Windows patition 50gb less it moved from sda2 to sda3 I think, not entirely sure but it moved it to the right, well that's what it said :D
<jclbrt> yea thats fine
<jclbrt> reinstalling grub will actually identify it automatically
<jclbrt> or should identify it
<fa1c0n> 0.0
<jclbrt> Vustom, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<sam22> hail !!!!
<sam22> people of this channel !!
<Vustom> jclbrt: Would sudo update-grub work?
<sam22> when is the next ubuntu release after 11.10 ?
<Vustom> jclbrt: Latest released version of Ubuntu, I forget what it's called :D
<jclbrt> no i dont think so
<jclbrt> oh so it is grub 2 already
<deej1976> sam22: 12.04
<jclbrt> strange
<jclbrt> :-\
<Vustom> nope
<sam22> deej1976 yeah but when? i will do alot of work upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<Vustom> I installed BURG, but I stuffed that up
<jclbrt> wel grub2 is the default on the new ubuntu
<Xmann> Can lightdm makes system boot faster comparing to gdm?
<sam22> should i wait ?
<deej1976> !12.04 | sam22
<ubottu> sam22: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Vustom> So I used some program to reinstall grub on a live CD
<jclbrt> oh
<deej1976> sam22: April 12.04
<sam22> ok
<sam22> i understand
<sam22> 04/12
<jclbrt> ok Vustom do a "sudo apt-get install grub-pc"
<compdoc> it time for taxes
<jclbrt> it'll probably complain about version conflicts and offer a solution to un-install grub
<Vustom> jclbrt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/765002/
<tosse> in 11.10 unity.. i created a shortcut to terminator on the dash, but if want to add the option of starting more than one, how do?
<jclbrt> oh strange then
<jclbrt> ok Vustom makes it easier then
<Vustom> jclbrt: Windows is at /dev/sda2
<sskalnik>  Why would pbuilder not fetch dependencies needed to build a package? http://paste.ubuntu.com/764997/
<jason00_> Why is it so many features are missing in Gnome Shell's rendition of Network Manager????
<stasenok>  /j ubuntu-ru
<stasenok> sorry
<jclbrt> Vustom, in the terminal type "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair"
<jclbrt> we are adding this to your repos
<Vustom> jclbrt: Done :)
<Hotkeys> Hello,using fresh install of ubuntu 11.10. same problem before I reinstalled out of frustration. I have a network share at smb://10.0.0.1/share       I CAN save to it by copying a file from my desktop.I CANNOT save to it with Libreoffice or Google earth (input output error) However, if I run either program as sudo it WILL save to the share drive. Is there a solution, so I don't have to run libre office as sudo?  If i boot into a live flash drive it a
<jclbrt> then after that let me type in "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair"
<jclbrt> let me know what happens
<Vustom> jclbrt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/765008/
<Pupuser-1> hi
<jclbrt> Vustom, did you run the other command?
<jclbrt> Vustom, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair"
<Vustom> I think that's what I used a few days ago when I stuffed up BURG :)
<jclbrt> the boot repair utility?
<Vustom> But trying that now
<Pupuser-1> I love Ubuntu
<Vustom> jclbrt: I'll let you know in a moment
<jclbrt> k
<Vustom> yeah, it's the same method I used to fix burg :)
<jclbrt> Vustom, do you have a GUI installed?
 * Vustom scratches head
<jclbrt> graphical user interface
<jclbrt> instead of command line
<Vustom> gnome 3 :)(
<jclbrt> i assume you are using Gnome right?
<jclbrt> ok
<Vustom> I'm in advanced settings
<jclbrt> just wondering
<FloodBot1> jclbrt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vustom> do i enable repair file systems?
<jclbrt> no
<jclbrt> close advanced options
<jclbrt> isnt there a button that just says "Recommended repair"?
<Vustom> fine :(
<Vustom> btw
<Vustom> the error message i got when i booted windows, looked like the windows terminal
<Vustom> and not linux..
<jclbrt> huh?
<jclbrt> you may want to check on gparted that the partition you moved it to is flagged as boot
<Vustom> How?
<jclbrt> do u have Gparted installed on your ubuntu?
<Vustom> yes
<Vustom> I just did it
<jclbrt> ok open it up
<Vustom> Right click > Manage flags > boot
<jclbrt> yea
<jclbrt> ok
<Vustom> Should I try and restart PC now?
<jclbrt> yea
<jclbrt> see if that fixes it
<jclbrt> i'll wait
<Vustom> k, brb 3 minutes
<STEFANINA81> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jclbrt> k... you're being timed
<Fbol> hi
<jclbrt> hi
<Fbol> i have a problem
<RaTTuS|BIG> ask your questions
<jclbrt> fbol: what problem
<Fbol> i wrote ssh 5.147.131.160
<ServerTechLaptop> Encrypted harddrive shows 'unmountable drive' after entering password?
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ask |fbol
<ubottu> fbol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mongy> Fbol, need to connect as a user that exists on the server with sudo rights.  or connect as root
<Vustom> jclbrt: That didn't work, although I got the error code this time and did some research, here's a fix; http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<mongy> Fbol, if you are still tackling this remote shutdown thing.
<Vustom> jclbrt: I really don't want to do this though, because I know that'll patch my Windows theme and a few other things :/
<Amdpc> Hi...How to install .so file ??
<jclbrt> Vustom, well that might be the only way u can fix it
<RaTTuS|BIG> Amdpc - you don't probably - what are you trying to make work
<jclbrt> it shouldnt change the theme
<jclbrt> :-\
<Vustom> It'll patch shell32.dll and some other files which I don't want it too
<delinquentme> so im working on an instance of postgresql .. as per the doc recommendation I've created a separate user for writing to the database ..  however I'd like to install "pg_ctl" for the postgres user to use .. but I'd like to not give it sudo  ... how should I go about this?
<Amdpc> <RaTTuS|BIG> Adobe flash player...I downloaded a tar.gz file and it has a directory called usr and a file libflashplayer.so..I want to install it
<pppurple> any one know a channel for linux mint or mind me PMing them about Mint 12
<Myrtti> !mint | pppurple
<ubottu> pppurple: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<deej1976> Amdpc: The are installation install with the download, but what's wrong the with distrubed Ubuntu one?
<Hotkeys> Fresh install of ubuntu 11.10.     I have a network share smb://10.0.0.1/share       I can save to it by copying a file from my desktop.I cannot save to it with Libreoffice or Google earth (input output error) However, if I run either program as sudo it will save to the share drive. Is there a solution, so I don't have to run libre office as sudo?
<Amdpc> deej1976> dry...?
<deej1976> !flash | Amdpc:
<Amdpc> sry*.. :P
<ubottu> Amdpc:: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sskalnik> Hotkeys:  what are the permissions of that share?
<Hotkeys> I can save to the share with a live flash drive I dont think the share permissions are related
<Hotkeys> I can save to it on windows or running libre office as sudo
<usr13> Hotkeys: Edit your /etc/fstab file
<usr13> Hotkeys: Oh sorry, samba, I was thinking nfs.
<RaTTuS|BIG> Amdpc .... oh deej1976 beat em to iy
<Vustom> jclbrt: If I boot into Windows Recovery CD and type bootrec /repairbcd,  bootrec /osscan and bootrec /repairmbr that should fix it
<sskalnik> Hotkeys:  with a live flash drive, aren't you root? I would confirm the permissions for the share
<Hotkeys> ubuntu is the username on live
<Vustom> jclbrt: I'll go try that :)
<deej1976> RaTTuS|BIG: move your keyboard right a little :D
<ebik19> hello
<jclbrt> Vustom, let me know what happens
<sskalnik> Hotkeys:  I would confirm the correct group membership as well
<usr13> Hotkeys: Well, may be the same issue.  Not sure, would just have to see what you have
<RaTTuS|BIG> deej1976 - lol - it's these fingers I tells ya ...
<sidney_> Update man fails due to size mismatch, I tried sudo apt-get update but can't see that it installed
<Amdpc> <deej1976>  !flash shall work..Thanks :)
<Vustom> jclbrt: I'll be back in 10ish minutesd
<Hotkeys> usr13 sskalnik I can cut and paste any file from my desktop to the share with no problems its hard to believe its the share permissions. i could be wrong i suppose. windows users have no problems
<usr13> Hotkeys: How are you mounting the samba share? Is there an entry in fstab?
<sskalnik> Hotkeys:  are you a member of a group with samba access?
<Vustom> I'll need to type that GRUB fix into the terminal again via Live CD once I do this though
<Vustom> So don't forgot it, I'll probably be 10-20 minutes as I forgot about that part :D
<Hotkeys> usr13 I am adding a bookmark after typing smb://10.0.0.1/share in my address bar. from nautilus as a non root user is fine to copy and paste the files with no problems. I will investigate the group access on samba sskalnik as well as editing my fstab thank you guys
<Shodowjedi01> Sorry if I don't use proper IRC Etiquette  but I am in SERIOUS need of help before I throw my computer through the wall
<Shodowjedi01> pm please
<usr13> Hotkeys: What OS is on 10.0.0.1 ?   MS Windows?  or Linux?
<Bsims> I know calibre stores which book in a series it is in the metadata... how do I display it in book view?
<sskalnik> Shodowjedi01:  what seems to be the issue?
<Hotkeys> usr13 I will have an answer for that shortly. My engineer maintains our share drive.
<Shodowjedi01> may I pm SSkalnik
<Shodowjedi01> ?
<deej1976> !ask | Shodowjedi01
<ubottu> Shodowjedi01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sskalnik> Shodowjedi01:  probably better to post it here so anyone can help
<Shodowjedi01> ok here goes
<sidney_> sudo apt-get upgrade this command dosen't change my system from 10.04 will it?
<Shodowjedi01> I am trying to get jack audio to recognize my audio hardware
<sskalnik> sidney_:  Nope
<Shodowjedi01> I downloaded pavucontrol
<Shodowjedi01> and I got my mic input jack working but every time I try to connect it to jack audio it just stops working
<Shodowjedi01> how do I fix it
<deej1976> sidney_: nope, do-release-upgrade will
<usr13> Hotkeys: How is it mounted on your machine?  Via fatab entry?  Let's look at the fstab entry.   pastebinit /etc/fstab  #Send us resulting URL
<MadsRC> Evening guys :)
<Hotkeys> usr13 I use my address bar (Ctrl L) and type in smb://10.0.0.1/share and then I add a bookmark. I will try the fstab entry next, and I will also find out what kind of server 10.0.0.1 is. I am pretty sure it is a linux share.
<Shodowjedi01> Can anyone help me get jack audio working?
<Hotkeys> usr13 thank you
<Shodowjedi01> can anyone help me get jack audio working?
<Shodowjedi01> can anyone help me get jack audio working?
<sskalnik> Shodowjedi01:  Afraid I can't help; I would sit tight and wait for assistance instead of repeating the question every minute though.
<deej1976> !repeat | Shodowjedi01
<ubottu> Shodowjedi01: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sskalnik> Shodowjedi01:  You might also post on the ubuntu forums
<usr13> Hotkeys: You are viewing it via the browser?  Or?
<Hotkeys> usr13 Nautilus
<martian> Shodowjedi01: I also don't have much experience with linux audio I'm afraid, but it also helps to ask more specific questions.
<Shodowjedi01> the forums take too long
<Shodowjedi01> I just had the idea that the open source community would help
<Hotkeys> usr13 my goal is to save files with libre office to our share without running the program as sudo
<Shodowjedi01> and every time I try to use the irc I get ignored and yelled at for not useing proper etiquite
<usr13> Hotkeys: Must be already mounted?  Well, wouldn't know....  Ok, well, sorry, can't help you.
<Hotkeys> usr13 if I run libre office as sudo everything is fine. but my bookmarks arnt on that user, so i have to setup a mount to a local folder. Plus i dont think i should have to run the program as root
<martian> Shodowjedi01: but you're only reaching out to the couple dozen people who happen to be watching this channel right now. Your question on the forum will be seen by many more people without you having to repeat it for several hours.
<sidney_> update failed from terminal also what should my next step be
<sskalnik> Shodowjedi01:  The open source community is typically very helpful, but please understand that not everyone knows everything about every piece of software. It could take time to connect with the right person.
<dandre> Are package repositories different for ubuntu server than for ubuntu desktop ?
<Shodowjedi01> I'm sorry
<martian> Shodowjedi01: if anyone here right now knew how to help, they surely would, otherwise they wouldn't be here.
<sskalnik> Shodowjedi01:  Complaining about not receiving assistance Right Now will be perceived as rude, and might actually make people less likely to help.
<Shodowjedi01> I understnad, I'm sorry  I have bipolar disorder so I can be a jerk sometimes
<Shodowjedi01> I don't mean to be offensive
<Myrtti> dandre: no, they're not
<Shodowjedi01> I'll go post my query in the forums
<sskalnik> Shodowjedi01:  I would post on the forums, since as martian said there will probably be more people who can see it.
<Hotkeys> usr13 this was my work around mount smbmount //10.0.0.1/share /home/justin/share -o
<sskalnik> Shodowjedi01:  Cool. Best of luck!
<jc-2> hello guys, a friend of mine, has forgotten his root password. He ask me how could he get it again?
<usr13> Hotkeys: SO that fixes it?
<dandre> ok so I don't really understand why/how life time for server is longer than for desktop
<Hotkeys> usr13 yes, but it requires me to run the program as sudo first
<usr13> Hotkeys: Seems to me that you just need a proper fstab entry.
<martian> Shodowjedi01: No big deal; just don't want you to think you're being ignored.
<sskalnik> jc-2:  The short version is that he can't, really
<usr13> Hotkeys: Run WHAT program as sudo?
<Hotkeys> usr13 libreoffice
<Shodowjedi01> martain: I get ignored on this side of the screen all the time
<usr13> O
<Shodowjedi01> so I'm really sorry
<Shodowjedi01> I don't mean to be a uberjerk
<Shodowjedi01> I know you people want to help
<Pici> dandre: Because the server packages will receive updates for a longer period of time.
<martian> On my 11.04 system, apt keeps telling me that nfs-common is being held back from updating even with dist-upgrade. Why would this be?
<sskalnik> dandre:  Typically servers are something you want to leave running for years without messing with it.
<sskalnik> Shodowjedi01:  It's cool
<dandre> for sure
<jc-2> sorry what do you mean?
<Hotkeys> usr13 I can save to the share drive with no problems. Its programs that won't save to it without being ran as root. If i emulate microsoft office in wine, it also works without sudo so I reallly dont think its share permissions. I hate emulating MS office because its slow and wonky. I will be looking into adding the mount via fstab next.
<dandre> how can I how exactly what packages will be considered as server grade?
<sskalnik> dandre:  Not sure what you mean.
<jc-2> sorry what do you mean?
<usr13> Hotkeys: Maybe it's something to do with LibreOffice?
<sskalnik> dandre:  Are you asking how to tell which packages are in the server version versus the desktop version?
<Hotkeys> usr13 Google earth does the same thing
<Shodowjedi01> can anyone help me with my boot screen, I messed it up pretty good with plymouth theme manager
<jc-2> He's using ubuntu 11.10
<Hotkeys> usr13 libre office also works under a live USB drive using ubuntu 10.24 LTS
<usr13> Hotkeys: At any rate, you might want to look into using a fstab entry for it anyway.
<jc-2> or 11.04 i'm no sure really
<sskalnik> dandre:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Hotkeys> usr13 yes i agree. thank you so much for advice
<dandre> for instance bash is used for server and desktop so I imagine that the package will be maintained till 2015 for latest LTS
<deej1976> Shodowjedi01: didn't MahaVishnu Help you yesterday ?
<usr13> Hotkeys: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<Shodowjedi01> deej1976: that was a different issue
<deej1976> Shodowjedi01: It was the jack issue, you've now got a boot screen mess
<dandre> is there a list of packages for 10.04 that will be maintained till 2015?
<usr13> Hotkeys: As far as LibreOffice needing to be run as root to save to that dir is a bit odd.
<sskalnik> dandre:  Haha, well bash will probably be maintained until 2100.
<sskalnik> dandre:  See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for the lists of packages in each release
<dandre> bash in version of 10.04
<dandre> I meant
<Shodowjedi01> deej1976: yes, and my jack issue didn't even really get solved. I try to use the forums as much as possible before I resort to annoying you guys on irc
<Hotkeys> usr13 i agree. it only seems to be this distro
<usr13> Hotkeys: Let us see what it looks like.  ls -l |grep ^d  |grep share
<usr13> Show us
<dandre> Yes I know this
<Shodowjedi01> linux just really excites me, and I try to do everything myself but I usually  mess it up
<usr13> Hotkeys: ls -l ~/  |grep share
<usr13> Show us
<deej1976> Shodowjedi01: This was your last response yesterday: [16:06] <Shodowjedi01> I think that worked Maha!
<usr13> Or show me.
<cooper_> My laptop keeps dimming. Any way to fix it?
<Pici> dandre: the infomration on apt-cache show packagename will show you how long each package is supported for (specifically in the 'Supported' field)
<Shodowjedi01> deej1976: I jumped the gun I guess... Should I just leave?
<deej1976> Shodowjedi01: nope, just wait and be patience
<twiggydanger> hi i need help
<Shodowjedi01> cooper_: is your laptop plugged in?
<cooper_> no
<twiggydanger> i'm trying to make a linux live bootable USB and it keeps saying NTLDR not found press ctrl alt del to restart.
<Shodowjedi01> cooper_: Plug it in
<Shodowjedi01> cooper_: and I think you can change that setting in power management
<sskalnik> twiggydanger:  NTLDR is part of Windows; sure you are booting from the right drive?
<Shodowjedi01> let me see
<twiggydanger> i've used like 4 different programs to put the ubuntu ISO on it and none of them work: Xboot, Unetbootin, Lili, andA_Bootable_USB_by_Vishal_Gupta
<stevegjacobs> results of nova-compute log: http://pastebin.com/gM7uPQ1L
<deej1976> cooper_: Look in the power management setting, should be a dim on idle somewhere
<dandre> ok I will look that
<Shodowjedi01> cooper_: it is in power management
<Shodowjedi01> cooper_: typically it stays illuminated if you keep it plugged in
<twiggydanger> sskalnik: I'm sure. i boot it up, press f12, it asks what drive to boot from i press USB and it says that
<twiggydanger> maybe if i unplug my external HDD? ill try that if that doesn't work, i'll be back
<sskalnik> twiggydanger:  What did you use to make the live USB?
<cooper_> Ubuntu 10.04lts has two boxes that I would uncheck. But there is no way with 11.10
<sskalnik> twiggydanger:  Ah, that may be it!
 * deej1976 Cheers ubuntu server from 10.04 to 11.10 and still working :D
<delinquentme> OK so im in a dir with a pg_ctl *clearly* present .. and i run $ pg_ctl ... and it spits back at me pg_ctl: command not found
<delinquentme> how?
<Shodowjedi01> twuggydanger: try that, unplugging all usb storage except for the object with the iso
<sskalnik> delinquentme:  what is pg_ctl? It may need to be set as executable or fed to an interpreter
<delinquentme> sskalnik, how do i check if its executable?
<Pici> delinquentme: That is expected, your current path is not part of $PATH.  Try ./pg_ctl
<Bartoloni> hi, i need to lower screen freq from 75 to 60 hz on 11.10 (ati vga onboard) how i can do it=? (now after grub, the screen goes black)
<sskalnik> delinquentme:  right-clickm properties, permissions, run as program
<dandre> Ok I have seen, thanks pici
<delinquentme> Pici, so i've attempted to add the pg_ctl to the paths ... currently it was set with " export pg_ctl='/usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin'    "
<delinquentme> export pg_ctl='/usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin ./pg_ctl'  ??
<Pici> delinquentme: No...
<delinquentme> Pici, i'd like to be able to use pg_ctl to run the executable
<Pici> delinquentme: Are you trying to get pg_ctl to run from anywhere? or are you just trying to run pg_ctl this one time from its location?
<delinquentme> from anywhere
<delinquentme> for a specific user
<delinquentme> this user is not root though
<Pici> delinquentme: Then you need to modify that user's $PATH.  for right now you can just do: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin   but for the long term you should make a modification to your shell's conf file (.bashrc or .zshrc or whatever)
<Shodowjedi01> ok so I posted my issue(s) in the forums  but if anyone who can help frees up in the meanwile please let me know
<strikeir13> I am trying to remove an icon from the application list. Is there a file that lists which applications show in the application list, and if so, where is that file located?
<delinquentme> Pici i did do that .. export PATH=$pg_ctl:/usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin/pg_ctl    ... and im still unable to run it with pg_ctl from command line
<usr13> Hotkeys:  smbmount //10.0.0.1/folder /home/justin/share -o username=techsupport,password=#####,rw
<Pici> delinquentme: Thats not the command I told you to do.
<Shodowjedi01> is there a task kill command?
<Pici> Shodowjedi01: oddly enough: kill
<delinquentme> Pici, correct because that would set it to PATH
<delinquentme> when i want pg_ctl
<evil_hog> greetings. when my laptop z570 boots with freshly installed Kubuntu x64 there is extremely low brightness level on KDM login screen. if i manage to enter password and log in, the brightness returns to normal level
<delinquentme> nm
<zxiest> Hey guys =)
<ogotai> yo
<zxiest> Does anybody know how I can upgrade ImageMagick?
<delinquentme> ok so adding something to the $PATH makes anything in that dir available
<sidney_> my system will not update will someone look at my source list for problems
<Pici> delinquentme: I don't think you know what you want.  I told you the proper way to change your user's $PATH (which is where your shell will look for named executables). You instead changed the command and messed up your path for this session.
<mneptok> Shodowjedi01: one man's opinion here. if you do not have enough experience to know the "kill" command and how to use it, doing things like customizing boot screens and such is probably not a great idea. learn to walk. then run. then hop in the supersonic zeppelin made from elf pelts.
<ogotai> zxiest: apt
<Shodowjedi01> mneptok: yea that would be a great idea, if I had some idea where to begin, or someone actually willing to help me out
<Shodowjedi01> but I guess its stupid of me to see comething as cool and unique and customizable as linux and think that I can be cool enough to use it
<BlackBurn> Can i install lightDM login manager on ubuntu 10.10? How? Anyone?
<zxiest> ogotai apt what?
<Shodowjedi01> I guess the patch job I did for the madwifi drivers was a fluke
<deej1976> Shodowjedi01: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<Pici> delinquentme: If this is a terminal window, you should be able to just close it and open another.  Otherwise you may be able to get away with just sourcing /etc/environment (the command is source /etc/environment) then you can try this export again.
<ogotai> zxiest: did you check what version is available on apt?
<Shodowjedi01> ty for that Deej1976
<deej1976> Shodowjedi01: If you don't have guru to watch, googling for tutorials a good way to start.
<xuser1> hi
<xuser1> ubuntu 11.10 use compiz?
<xuser1> :-D
<zxiest> ogotai yes, not the most recent ImageMagick version
<Shodowjedi01> xuser1: you can get compiz on 11.04
<deej1976> !ccsm | xuser1
<Pici> xuser1: yes
<ubottu> xuser1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<sidney_> It seem that this update problem has been an on going problem with 10.04
<ogotai> zxiest: thats what i wanted to know, hold on a sec
<Shodowjedi01> but I downgraded to 10.10
<Shodowjedi01> 8.10 was my fav <3
<Pici> sidney_: What is the exact error taht you are getting?
<delinquentme> Pici, I'm building myself a tutorial on how to correctly setup postgresql so I think im going to want to set the var in .bashrc .. i THINK .. which is something thats covered in the printenv stuff on the ubuntu manpages right?
<evil_hog> is there any way do adjust brightness level in KDM? (Kubuntu 11.10 x64 on laptop Z570, efi, sandy bridge). the login screen is almost completely black
<Pici> delinquentme: I don't know what manpages would be best to look at for that.
<ogotai> zxiest: my idea would be to either install it from source which is actually not recommended
<sidney_> size mismatch is the error
<Pici> sidney_: Can you pastebin your error?
<sidney_> I'll try
<deej1976> delinquentme: man bash
<Amon-Ra> Hi guys, i need help with installation..please because i am trying o install it more than 6 hours
<delinquentme> Pici, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Persistent_environment_variables this is what im after right?
<delinquentme> it looks right...
<ogotai> zxiest: or for example check file name and version available, type it into google and add deb extension;) maybe someone had the same issue and shares compiled packet
<evil_hog> Amon-Ra: why so?
<mydoghasworms> Is anyone here using Komodo for editing their Rails project?
<zxiest> ogotai there's no command to issue for update?
<Pici> delinquentme: yes
<ogotai> zxiest, if apt holds outdated version then I dont really believe you can do it your way
<Amon-Ra> well i am using unetbootin and i create a USB boot for Ubuntu, i am doing the installatin normally, i remove the usb but the ubuntu never starts...
<Shodowjedi01> deej1976: good stuff on this site
<sidney_> should i get somekind of link to post my pastebin
<sidney_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765074/
<Amon-Ra> it stops at load screen of Booting my compute at verifying dmi pool data
<zxiest> ogotai No worries, thanks anyway :-)
<Shodowjedi01> is anyone able to help me yet?
<deej1976> Shodowjedi01: http://tldp.org/
<Pici> sidney_: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<sidney_> 10.04
<Amon-Ra> any idea why Ubuntu doesn't load/boot after the installation ? all steps seem to be done correctly
<sidney_> nand how do you guys post the name before the comment
<ogotai> Amon-ra: what about live version? works fine?
<Pici> sidney_: Can you please pastebin you sources.list file? (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<Amon-Ra> yes if i load it from UsB it loads fine, with internet available
<RaTTuS|BIG> sidney_ start typeing the name and press tab
<Amon-Ra> ogotai: yes it loads fine
<Amon-Ra> ogotai: live version you mean booting from usb without installation right ?
<ogotai> Amon-Ra: aye
<Amon-Ra> ogotai: i give a try now with 32bit version, as i was trying up to now with 64 bit..but i don't think that this is the issue
<ogotai> Amon-Ra, which release are you trying to install?
<Amon-Ra> 11.10
<RaTTuS|BIG> Amon-Ra - what hardware are you running
<Amon-Ra> tha latest
<sidney_> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/765080/
<sidney_> kool
<Amon-Ra> i have intel core 2 quad (i was running windows 7 64bit up to now)
<Amon-Ra> with 4 gb ram
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Im sorry i wasnt here yet, what is the issue? spark notes? :D
<ogotai> Amon-Ra, you may have ram size detection problems if you run 32bit version;)
<dr_willis> Amon-Ra:  what does it do exatly? you see a grub menu?
<Amon-Ra> webnet: i am installing ubuntu normally (more than 5 times up to now) from usb but then it doesn't boot..it stops at load screen of bios (verifying DMI pool data)
<webnet> Amon-Ra, ok thanks :D
<RaTTuS|BIG> Amon-Ra - when you installed ubuntu - didi you just let it install alongside windows 7 or something else
<webnet> Amon-Ra, are you installing 32 or 64 bit?
<Amon-Ra> RaTTuS|BIG: no mate, i install it with formating the disk , i want only ubuntu  on pc
<Amon-Ra> webnet: i was trying 64 bit up to now but now i will try 32 bit
<dr_willis> isent verifying dmi pool a bios message?
<Amon-Ra> question..if i do manual at partitions, do i have to do anytthing else except root and swap partitions /
<webnet> Amon-Ra, no if you have 4 gb of ram use 64 bit. 32bit can only use 2.9gb of ram max it would be a waste of resources
<Amon-Ra> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> Amon-Ra:  you can get by with just a / and swap.
<RaTTuS|BIG> Amon-Ra - you will ahve to make one of the parations bootable
<Amon-Ra> RaTTuS|BIG: how can i do that ?
<Pici> sidney_: I'm guessing that you have a bunch of old repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  You probably should remove them, as your errors before looked like they were trying to get packages for an older version of Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> Amon-Ra:  seems odd you are not even getting to the grub menu.
<webnet> dr_willis, agreed he should at least see grub...
<Amon-Ra> dr_willis: what is grub menu ? :)
<Akuma_s> Question: Does the hot keys depends on the windows manager I'm using?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Amon-Ra - reboot with live CD - open a terminal , sudo fdisk - delete all teh paratitions , re start the installatioopj and get it to do everythign for you
<dr_willis> Amon-Ra:  the very first menus/loading images.
<GridCube> web1109, that is not true see PAE
<Akuma_s> Or are they arranged by each program?
<sidney_> Pici, thanks I'll try that
<Amon-Ra> should i run ubuntu from usb and install it from there or should i proceed with installation directly ?
<webnet> Amon-Ra, grub is the menu of available OS choses
<RyuGuns> Hewo
<dr_willis> Akuma_s:  at the window manager/desktop level - they would be handled by the wm
<RyuGuns> All of a sudden my cursor wont move.
<delinquentme> Pici, so this is my current environment file  PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Amon-Ra> webnet: should i see that menu? i have only ubuntu on pc, not windows
<RyuGuns> This is not the first time this has happened?
<RyuGuns> Why can't it move and how do I fix it?
<delinquentme> it looks like this is colon separated?  bc im missing the idea behind the format
<dr_willis> Amon-Ra:  it would be hidden by default unless you hit the shift key. but you are not even seeing the splash screens. so somthing else seems wrong
<Akuma_s> dr_willis, aren't they arranged by each program?
<Pici> delinquentme: yes, it is colon delimited
<webnet> Amon-Ra, yes it should display: Ubuntu 64 bit, ubuntu 64 bit [Recovery], RamTest
<Akuma_s> dr_willis, I know some programs have diferent hot keys
<dr_willis> Akuma_s:  they might be able to override the wm. but in general.. no. your use of 'hot keys' is a bit. vague. :)
<Amon-Ra> i am installing now 32 bit version just in case
<Amon-Ra> maybe something is incompatible , who knows
<evil_hog> webnet: i don't see such menu
<webnet> RyuGuns, Um more details. what version of ubu
<RyuGuns> I'm using Oneiric, it was working and all of a sudden the cursor wont move. :(
<Amon-Ra> who is better, universal usb installer or unetbootin ?
<deej1976> RyuGuns: Can you get to  a console ctl+alt+f1 ?
<Akuma_s> dr_willis, 'Hot keys'. 'short keys' yep, to control the windows behavior and stuff
<Amon-Ra> guys thanks for your responses, really a lot...
<webnet> evil_hog, it doesnt always show. if there are no eerrors, it would boot the first option, but if for example the power went out and the machine cut cold turkey, the next boot yoou should see that ment
<RyuGuns> Oh, and it's a laptop so, I'm using a touchpad, if that's important.
<RyuGuns> deej1976: Yes.
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Idk if one is BETTER per se, i prefer unetbootin
<deej1976> RyuGuns: Were you running a web browser ?
<Amon-Ra> webnet: at installation type, should i proceed with something else? to manual config partitions ?
<webnet> *menu
<RyuGuns> deej1976: Yes, chromium.
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Im not sure that the partitions are the issue..
<evil_hog> Amon-Ra: did you try with default partitioning by the way?
<deej1976> RyuGuns: Tried killing it?
<webnet> Amon-Ra, if they were i feel you would get a different error...
<Amon-Ra> evil_hog: yup.. i will do that now too, i will choose erase ubuntu 11.10 and reinstall (third option)
<RyuGuns> deej1976: No, I didn't think that was related to the issue, I will try now.
<ServerTechLaptop> Encrypted HDD shows 'unmountable drive' on entering password?
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Um lol here is a question that deserves asking...
<webnet> Amon-Ra, are you surre you have a 54 bit mobo
<webnet> ???
<dr_willis> 64bit cpu :)
<Amon-Ra> webnet: yes .. i was running windows 7 64 bit for more than 1,5 year :)
<Amon-Ra> also the live usb ubuntu loads normally at 64 bit...should it load if my hardware wasn't supported ?
<RyuGuns> deej1976: Didn't work, I think it might be pidgin.
<RyuGuns> But I am using pidgin for IRC.
<webnet> Amon-Ra, ok lol. i fiigured id ask :P cause those arent really compatible if you have a 32 bit onnly mobo/cpu :D
<RyuGuns> Also, chromium didn't close.
<webnet> Amon-Ra, I suppose no... :P
<webnet> the whole thing is odd
<deej1976> RyuGuns: Did you try killing the process from the terminal ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Amon-Ra - go though the install again and get it to do a basic install
<Amon-Ra> installation of 32 bit version finishes now
<RyuGuns> deej1976: How?
<Amon-Ra> at the end it says :
<webnet> do other things load before you get the error Amon-Ra?
<Amon-Ra> remove installation media and close tray blah blah , means to remove usb, right /
<webnet> Amon-Ra, yes remove usb
<webnet> then reboot
<Amon-Ra> actually i don't see an error, it just stops working there..
<Amon-Ra> i see the bios splash screen
<webnet> Oh ok. are ther other things that load before it?
<Amon-Ra> then a table with disks (u know the loading bios) and then it stops
<webnet> Amon-Ra, you mean it never starts booting?
<Amon-Ra> verifying dmi pool data message was there even when i was running windows
<WanderingEnder> Does #Ubuntu also support xubunutu? I am installing Dropbox in xubuntu via Ubuntu Software Center, and the debconf window appeared for a moment, then disappeared.
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Ohhhh... this may be a bios issue? anyone wanna second me on that?
<Amon-Ra> webnet: i think that it stops exactly at the moment that it has to find where to boot from
<dr_willis> webnet:  i said it looked like a bios mesage :) but dident seem tobe an error.
<webnet> WanderingEnder, yes
<dr_willis> webnet:  its weird that its not giving a 'no os found' or other type message.
<Amon-Ra> for example if i run a bootable cd rom, after verifying dmi pool data it starts reading the cd rom
<webnet> dr_willis, i must not have signed on yet :D
<dr_willis> Amon-Ra:  double check your bios and makre sure its set to boot from the hd?
<Amon-Ra> dr_willis: yes that's 100% sure correct
<webnet> Amon-Ra, yes that could be the issue. if the hdd isnt a boot option that could easily be the problem
<Amon-Ra> i am waiting to download languages and i will report in 1-2 mns about the 32 bit version
<webnet> ok. Amon-Ra, it boots?
<Amon-Ra> webnet: i will tell you in 1 min.. i am waiting last installation steps of ubuntu
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Ohhhh ok you are still on installer gotcha :P
<Amon-Ra> but now i see some new messages on installation
<Amon-Ra> like
<Amon-Ra> installing boot loader
<Amon-Ra> and installing grub/something..
<webnet> Amon-Ra, boot loader is grub that we were talking about
<Amon-Ra> i didn't see these on installing system with 64 bit
<webnet> that is the os choises menu
<Amon-Ra> i am 90% sure about this..
<webnet> Amon-Ra, wow ok. that could be part of the issue as well
<Amon-Ra> webnet: yes i guess
<evil_hog> ./quit
<evil_hog> woops :D
<Amon-Ra> but if it works now...what should be wrong with 64 bits version? but ok let's see first if 32 bit works
<dr_willis> Hmm.. its one of the last things the installer asks.
<Amon-Ra> i am restarting
<evil_hog> sorry. take care anyway
<Amon-Ra> so let's see..
<jclbrt> ha.... my old company paid me today even though i quit like two weeks ago
<jclbrt> three weeks actually
<jclbrt> haha
<webnet> Amon-Ra, if there is an issue with the 64 bit installer, you might try the alternate download and try again
<Amon-Ra> webnet: let's see...it boots now
<webnet> Amon-Ra, it boots?
<Amon-Ra> yes.. !!! it worked...at least didn't stop at veryfiying
<jclbrt> oops sorry wrong channel... forgot thats off-topic
<Amon-Ra> i think ubuntu starts
<Amon-Ra> yes
<webnet> jclbrt, there is a topic? lol jk jk
<dr_willis> sounds like for some odd reason grub dident get installed bya the 64bit installer..
<Amon-Ra> i am at ubuntu now..at 32 bits
<webnet> dr_willis, yeah... that is strange
<webnet> Amon-Ra, if you truly want 64 bit try the alternate download
<Amon-Ra> should i redownload the 64 bit ?
<RingZer0> The US government is now trying to add DNS filters to censor what we do.  Matt Cutts and NY Times write about this.  This is what freenode is about, what opensource is about, regardless of political party, or IRC chanel topic, this affects all of us.  Please ... http://www.avaaz.org/en/save_the_internet/?czxLncb -- http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/internet-censorship-sopa/
<Amon-Ra> yes i will do it
<Amon-Ra> i am going to download them now
<delinquentme> Ok so no luck so far setting this path var ... my current var in the /etc/environment  :    PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin"    now the last file listed there contains the executable I'm after ... now I've edited that environments file as sudo .. and verified that the path is in there ... however running pg_ctl from the command line still doesnt run it
<webnet> Amon-Ra, use the alternate disc not the same one u used
<Amon-Ra> yes i am going to alternate
<raymondjtoth3> in ubuntu 11.10 how i check my dns im using useing ifconfig
<raymondjtoth3> ?
<Amon-Ra> what should i choose? bittorrent or alternate locations /
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Ok good :)
<DarkStar1> Hi. is it possible to search the whole FS for a single file from the command line
<raymondjtoth3> what the command please
<DarkStar1> ?
<dr_willis> raymondjtoth3:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<webnet> Amon-Ra, i usually use alternate
<compdoc> raymondjtoth3, open the file /etc/resolv.conf
<dr_willis> DarkStar1:  find, or locate command.
<escott> DarkStar1, updatedb; locate or use find
<raymondjtoth3> i want to nsee it in terminal like windows sdose
<Amon-Ra> ubuntu 11.10 alternate amd64 right ? i see also amd64 desktop
<webnet> Amon-Ra, then choose the us server (Assuming you are in the us)
<raymondjtoth3> Commander1024,  understand
<dr_willis> raymondjtoth3:  that made no sence.
<Akuma_s> That 'find' command is impressive
<Amon-Ra> webnet: i am in Greece..
<compdoc> amd64 is 64 bit
<raymondjtoth3> Commander1024,  is that were i can change my dns i what i want also
<webnet> Amon-Ra, wow thats awesome!
<webnet> :d
<webnet> * :D
<Amon-Ra> yes it has 3 versions of amd64...alternate, desktop and server...i guess i need alternate ?
<raymondjtoth3> dr_willis,  is the command you gave me were i put what ever dns i want to use also?
<raymondjtoth3> i now to ubuntu 11.10
<webnet> Amon-Ra, choose the desktop
<raymondjtoth3> dr you here?
<Amon-Ra> i am going to download it from greek server
<Amon-Ra> great
<webnet> Amon-Ra, i just looked i believe the first one you see is the server edition.
<Amon-Ra> http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases-dvd/11.10/release/
<Amon-Ra> what should i choose from there?
<dr_willis> raymondjtoth3:  that file is made via the network manager tools  and contains the dns servers yes.
<Amon-Ra> PC (Intel x86) install/live DVD ?
<raymondjtoth3> dr_willis,  so the command you gave me were i put it the text fikle rigfht
<raymondjtoth3> file right
<hatcher> ya boy
<Amon-Ra> i guess this is what i need : PC (Intel x86) install/live DVD....right? as i have intel core 2 quad
<dr_willis> raymondjtoth3:   thats the file. yes.. but it will get changed next time network ing restarts unless you set up stuff
<dr_willis> !static
<theadmin> Amon-Ra: If you are using a 64-bit processor, then pick the amd64 version (it's called "amd64" in the Linux world because those guys made up the 64-bit stuff)
<kanhiya> I am getting much less battery backup in Ubuntu as compared to WIndows
<Amon-Ra> theadmin: so should i download the 64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop CD ?
<kanhiya> Even though i am using same browser and pidgin
<Amon-Ra> theadmin: the first lnk here : http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases-dvd/11.10/release/
<escott> kanhiya, you can use powertop to try and reduce the power consumption
<kanhiya> also brightness is at minimum level
<kanhiya> tried but not good as compared to windows
<nodestoo1> what libraries do i need to have ssh -X work?
<nodestoo1> like what are the basic X libraries?
<nodestoo1> this is on a headless server install
<zertyui> are you using compiz fusion ? kanhiya
<kanhiya> zertyui: Yes
<zertyui> tr y to disable
<zertyui> it
<webnet> Amon-Ra, if its 64 bit the amd64 refers not ti the processor brand but to the architecture su use the amd64 version
<zertyui> should be good
<kanhiya> zertyui: Back to basic
<kanhiya> zertyui: or gnome3
<jubo2> Why cannot I have a Linux flavour that has really really really little bugs ?
<Amon-Ra> webnet: yes the filename is ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64-mac.iso so i guess i am downloading the correct version
<webnet> Amon-Ra, wow i like the greek server. the us server had just got the basic apache directory listing... borring looking the greek one looks nice and attractive :P
<escott> nodestool, you will usually want the gtk libraries and the like, but its often easier to just install an xserver and just not start it
<Amon-Ra> webnet: ntua is the national technologial university of athens, they do good job :)
<nodestool> escott: "an xserver" i mean my (mis)undrestanding is that i whould install like xfce or gnome or something? Should i do that?
<jubo2> There are nice things in Xubuntu and Kubuntu and I like appreciate the effort put in and all but I'd still like an OS that can properly use keyrings and wlan base stations  and provide an irc client that has working audible alerts ..
<webnet> Amon-Ra, yes thats the correct one. the mac refers to the fact that the version is compatible with mac hardware as well
<jubo2> I still have some HDD space so I guess I could look at what the GNOME camp has come up with ..
<Amon-Ra> webnet: thanks mate! really thanks
<georgia> i am having problems with flash framerates on my netbook esp with hulu.com any advice?
<Amon-Ra> georgia: are u greek ? :)
<Pici> nodestool: If you're just using ssh -X then your applications should have already pulled in the necessary dependencies.  You don't need to install a desktop environment to use them.
<Amon-Ra> georgia: georgia is a greek name
<escott> nodestool, so your X client applications will need to link to libgtk or libqt etc... If you just install the client applications you need they should pull in everything else, which will by default include an X server. but assuming that disk space is not an issue just let it install
<Pici> !ot | Amon-Ra
<ubottu> Amon-Ra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JLuc> Hello
<Amon-Ra> i'm sorry :)
<nodestool> escott: i am not installing this app from apt :(
<webnet> jubo2,  well dont use the unity interface... i am afraid youll be disappointed... unity is in my opinion BLOATWARE that sucks mega resources and overall is hard to use for the semi advanced to advanced user...
<distancia> hellow >.<
<distancia> :-P
<bugweiser> Hey guys
<escott> nodestool, well that makes it harder. you will have to figure out what libraries your application needs and install all those
<bugweiser> Does anybody know what rpcbind is?
<distancia> no body want sleep .... :(
<webnet> Amon-Ra, no problem. :D btw ubottu is just a bot. no need to apologise :)
<nodestool> escott: maybe i should just start by bulling something from apt  with a head and see what happens
<JLuc> Plz i need help with sun jdk install : when installing it, the licence is displayed full terminalwindow and it blocks the terminal. There is a text "<Ok>" that probably should act like a button but how can I click it ? since its all text and no mouse effect on it.
<nodestool> escott: do i need to run startx or whatever before i ssh -X
<michaeljwjr> Does anyone here use chromium? Can anyone get this game to work? https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oohphhdkahjlioohbalmicpokoefkgid/reviews
<bugweiser> Getting error "Cannot open "/run/rpcbind/rpcbind.xdr" not found
<Amon-Ra> webnet: lol i didn't know :0
<RaTTuS|BIG> http://linux.die.net/man/8/rpcbind
<escott> nodestool, X servers are backwards. What is served is screen space. so the Server runs you the ssh client, and the ssh server doesnt need a server
<Benkinooby> JLuc, hit enter... or try to navigate with the tab key to it and the press enter
<jubo2> webnet: to install and enable the "full screen task switcher" was a good idea though I'd less visually loading _possibility_ would be nice and if the keyrings/keychains and wlan and irc sounds would work I'd be a happy GNU/Linux camper
<webnet> Amon-Ra, lol. its all good! i did the same thing my first time on here! :P
<Amon-Ra> webnet: 4 mins for the download to finish...let's goooo... i hope that it will work now the 64 bit
<Benkinooby> JLuc, space key could also work
<morris4> with ubuntu 11.10, i cant find my wireless network anymore. it does find a lot of others though, and i've also already enabled channels 12 and 13, so thats not the problem. anybody got an idea?
<escott> nodestool, so startx on the ssh client (unless it was already running), you do NOT need to run startx on the server
<theadmin> michaeljwjr: Seems to work for me...
<RaTTuS|BIG> !wireless | morris4
<ubottu> morris4: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jubo2> Why does these ubuntu/debian based OS'es so frigggen buggy ?
<JLuc> no it doesnt benknooby. I tryed O or Y and O enter and Y enter too.
<JLuc> when pressing esc there is a short flash with "normal terminal" view
<Amon-Ra> webnet: i am so exchited for working with linux and ubuntu  :0
<michaeljwjr> theadmin so when you start the game you can play it? In my chromium it just opens a white page that does nothing.
<tash> I've tried #ubuntu-server and ##linux, so trying here now :P Fresh install of 10.04 Lucid server and mysql will not start. Notice the output in dmesg, anyone have any helpful tips? http://pastie.org/2992027
<JLuc> and it goes back to purple licence view that i cannot get pass
<theadmin> michaeljwjr: It gives me a page saying "Preloading content (40MB)", but definetly not something white
<michaeljwjr> ok then I'll try and figure it out.
<michaeljwjr> what version of ubuntu/chromium are you using?
<webnet> jubo2, agreed, but i think what REALLY turns me off to unity is the damn menu. there is no structure to it at all, no accessories menu or whatever, and if the tool you want doesnt fit in the cookie cutter criteria they have set fo available menus , u have to know the EXACT tool name to find it. P.I.T.A.
<Amon-Ra> question, if i don't choose download while installing, i guess i can do these downloads later inside ubuntu, right ?
<compdoc> yup
<Amon-Ra> thanks
<compdoc> it will still d/l some stuff
<theadmin> michaeljwjr: Hm, it sometimes works and sometimes it randomly redirects me to the white page indeed
<jubo2> somebody fix teh Kubuntu tnx pl0xx
<theadmin> michaeljwjr: Buggy app I suppose
<compdoc> I think that makes it take too long installing
<Pici> jubo2: Please file a bug if you are experiencing a bug.
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Im glad. and yes you can using the command line. just type sudo apt-get update, then when that is done use sudo apt-get updgrade
<michaeljwjr> ok cool. I had a friend test it in win7 and it works for him.
<jubo2> Pici: sure thing. Where ?
<michaeljwjr> the reviews have sporadic working for some people as well.
<theadmin> michaeljwjr: I'm running Chromium on ArchLinux with version 15.0.874.121
<Pici> jubo2: ubuntu-bug programname
<RaTTuS|BIG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<usr13>  /msg ubottu !bug
<jubo2> tnx.
<webnet> tash. what errors are you getting and how are you starting it?
<Amon-Ra> webnet: these commands sounds a little bit alienated to me :p
<georgia> i am having problems with flash framerates on my netbook esp with hulu.com any advice?
<delinquentme> so apparently I need to add something the to bottom of a username.profile ... file ... anyone know where this might be?
<georgia> and no Amon-Ra not greek
<tash> webnet: the pastie shows some errors
<webnet> lol ok. Amon-Ra dont worry they did to me at first too. what it does is this, apt-get uses aptitude to install software, update makes it check all of the sources to make sure they are still working and downloads from each sourcce the database of available files and packages for downlaod. then upgrade checks everything you have installed and looks for what is out of date and then updates it and installs what is missing. :D
<tash> It won't start at boot, and I've tried /etc/init.d/mysql start as well as start mysql and service mysql start
<Amon-Ra> webnet: i am creating the usb boot now...let's see
<Amon-Ra> webnet: and what is sudo means ?
<compdoc> sudo = run as root
<Amon-Ra> oh ok, thanks
<Paradize> how can i crack a server?
<RaTTuS|BIG> !sudo | Amon-Ra
<ubottu> Amon-Ra: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Paradize> how can i crack a server?
<theadmin> Paradize: We don't support that on Freenode.
<RaTTuS|BIG> Paradize hit it with a hammer
<Paradize> sorry for my syntax
<Amon-Ra> lol
<Paradize> i have a problem
<Amon-Ra> Paradize: you can throw it out of a window :p
<webnet> yeah Amon-Ra sudo is super user DO and it runs as root which is th eonly account that can actually make changes to the system
<Akuma_s> Hahaha
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ask | Paradize
<ubottu> Paradize: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Amon-Ra> should i choose to boot from usb before installation or should i install directly? no difference huh ?
<Paradize> how can i use metasploit?
<paula__> hi guys
<Paradize> hi
<theadmin> Paradize: No difference really.
<webnet> Paradize, i dont think this is the place for that discussion, ITS ILLEGAL TO HACK SOMEONES SERVER
<paula__> where do i get thew 3d slide transitions for impress?
<Pici> Paradize: Again, such things are not on-topic for #ubuntu or anywhere else on freenode.
<theadmin> err
<Pici> !illegal | Paradize
<ubottu> Paradize: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<theadmin> Amon-Ra: No difference between installing and booting to Live and THEN choosing to install.
<paula__> i meant libreoffice impress sorry!
<paula__> verysion 3,4,4
<theadmin> paula__: Um... Check out the OpenOffice site (LibreOffice is an openoffice fork)
<JLuc> Oh yes Benkinooby i missed your first answer : navigating with tab enabled to hit enter and done ! thx
<Amon-Ra> webnet: moment of truth came..i am starting the 64bit installation
<webnet> Amon-Ra, ok
<Benkinooby> JLuc, you're welcome
<webnet> :D
<tash> webnet: did you see that pastie?
<RaTTuS|BIG> tash post it again and your question
<webnet> tash. sorry no i cantt find it my apologies. post the link again?
<tash> Fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid ( server ) mysql will not start on boot or manually, http://pastie.org/2992027
<tash> odd, b/c it is working on 1 other server I just setup
<paula__> hi theadmin have you tried the impress using 3d transitions?
<RaTTuS|BIG> what error tash?
<theadmin> paula__: No, sorry, I'm not really into making presentations.
<kripton> Hi there. I'm on a ssh-session to an ubuntu (11.10) host right now and I want to add "nodmodeset" to the default kernel boot parameters. How can I do this?
<RaTTuS|BIG> eek - time for the pub ....l8r all
<theadmin> kripton: shift during boot, edit the kernel line
<escott> kripton, /etc/default/grub then run update-grub
<kripton> theadmin, shift sounds good, I didn't see a grub-select-scren or so at all
<tash> RaTTuS|BIG: the bottom line of the pastie ...
<kripton> escott, thanks :)
<theadmin> kripton: Yeah 'tis hidden by default
<Amon-Ra> installation begun...all make wishes to go fine..
<tash> RaTTuS|BIG: that is showing up a lot ... and what happens is mysql never starts, it just hangs when I try to upstart it ( start mysql )
<tash> and then will finally saystart: Job is already running: mysql, but it really isn't
<kripton> escott, worked. perfect. Now let's find out why the X-server doesnt work ...
<Amon-Ra> moment of truth..
<Amon-Ra> restarting..
<jolly91> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<webnet> tash, well it shows that it is in your pastie. it has process ids
<BarkingFish> kripton: try running the x server from a terminal.  i think startx works on ubuntu, i'm pretty sure it does anyway.
<webnet> Amon-Ra, good luck :d
<webnet> *:D
<Amon-Ra> no luck.. :( it does the same thing,.. it stopped at verifying dmi pool data
<webnet> Amon-Ra,
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Damn
<BarkingFish> Amon-Ra: what's up?
<webnet> perhaps using 32 bit is the only option Amon-Ra
<Amon-Ra> it seems that after searching cd-rom in installation (no cd-rom and it gives an error) it fails to continue the installation
<webnet> ?? Amon-Ra that is strange.
<Amon-Ra> as it immediately showed installation completed, restart
<webnet> Amon-Ra, wow... that is um... wow. strange...
<Amon-Ra> at the 32 bit version after that message it continuedthe installation of grub and languages
<Amon-Ra> can i disable the cd rom through bios ? maybe if i disable it may skip that step and the installation finish normally
<tightwork> I try to install opennebula-sunstone and I get failure: http://dpaste.com/670890/
<tightwork> why
<asdds> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jolly91> !list
<kripton> BarkingFish, it tries to start the X-server then but sais it needs KMS. since I just disabeld it (not working), X doesn't work either :( Damn this uber-new hardware :) Nevertheless, in gentoo with linux-3.1.4 it didn't work eiter ...
<tightwork> damn it
<tightwork> never ending september in ubuntu world
<BarkingFish> !info KMS oneiric > BarkingFish
<webnet> Amon-Ra, yeah...idk...  possibly...
<webnet> the whole thing is strange
<netraameht> Hey, can somebody help me with installing Mono 2.8?
<Amon-Ra> webnet: how do i disable it? any idea? :)
<kripton> !info KMS oneiric > Kripton
<webnet> you would have to probably enter the bios
<sam22> hail !
<sam22> people of this channel !!
<sam22> o/
<Amon-Ra> i am in bios
<Amon-Ra> and i see it in standard cmos features
<webnet> ok what are your options along the top?
<netraameht> Hey, can somebody help me with installing Mono 2.8?
<kripton> BarkingFish, it works with the vesa driver
<webnet> you should have one like boot order or something Amon-Ra
<Amon-Ra> standard cmos features , adcanced bios features, integrated peripherals power managemetn, pnp/pci congiruations
<BarkingFish> kripton: what card are you trying to use for your graphics?
<webnet> netraameht, yeah have you tried the cli commands
<Amon-Ra> webnet: yes but i believe i have to disable it not only from boot order but not to work at all
<kripton> The system has an AMD Llano APU A8-3850 with integrated Radeon HD 6550D
<kripton> BarkingFish, The system has an AMD Llano APU A8-3850 with integrated Radeon HD 6550D
<sam22> kripton is it a good performer ?
<sam22> i have few atoms netbooks and they are awful
<webnet> Amon-Ra, is this a laptop you are on?
<BarkingFish> kripton: which version of Ubuntu are you trying to use this on?
<kripton> sam22, Llano doesnt have to mean "slow" or "atom". This is a Quad-Core with 4x2.9 GHz
<Amon-Ra> webnet: yes
<Amon-Ra> webnet: and i am installing on desktop
<kripton> BarkingFish, the latest available. 11.10
<sam22> ok my man..
<webnet> Amon-Ra, ok. can you unplug the sata or ide cable from the disc drive.
<Amon-Ra> webnet: i am going to remove the power of cd rom
<Amon-Ra> right
<kripton> sam22, and about performance: dunno, under gentoo CPU-performance is awesome. Graphics: dunno, dribver not working ...
<tightwork> halp my keyboard ez broken wot to dew?
<webnet> ok remove the data cable as well, then it wouldnt be an available device Amon-Ra
<kripton> BarkingFish, I'll try the fglrx-driver or stay with vesa
<martian> On my 11.04 system, apt keeps telling me that nfs-common is being held back from updating even with dist-upgrade. Why would this be?
<webnet> netraameht are you still here?
<Amon-Ra> i am trying to find the key for the tower :p
<BarkingFish> kripton: have you tried editing your boot line?  It's possible that it may work if you use   nomodeset on your boot line
<sam22> kripton atom is crap and i think that's why some manufactures will stop making intel atom netbooks
<webnet> Amon-Ra, ok lol.
<kripton> BarkingFish, yes, without nomodeset is default but then screen gets no output at all. no console, no X. SSH is working and the only way to "use" the machine
<webnet> sam22, idk that its crap per se, its just old. the technology behind it is good, its just that NOONE has updated it to make it more modern, and at 1.33Ghtz, it needs an upgrade badly
<BarkingFish> kripton: so using nomodeset in your boot line does what?
<BarkingFish> is that where you get the request for kms?
<kripton> BarkingFish, nomodeset makes the text console work but the "ati" (=opensource) driver fail since it cant find KMS
<tightwork> ah of course, the latest version is not in ubuntu silly me to think it was
<webnet> kripton, what is your issue. i wasnt paying attention at first. sparknotes?
<kripton> BarkingFish, gonna try again without "nomodeset" and check Xorg.0.log via SSH
<Amon-Ra> cd removed :p
<Amon-Ra> let's see..
<kripton> web1109, what is sparknotes? I'm trying to get Ubuntu 11.10 running on an AMD Llano APU A8-3850 with integrated Radeon HD 6550D but X doesnt start
<webnet> Amon-Ra, good luck :)
<BarkingFish> yep, do that, and when you have the xorg log available, kripton - copy it over and paste it up to paste.ubuntu.com
<mydoghasworms> Sorry, I asked this and then went away, but is anyone here using Komodo for editing their Rails project?
<BarkingFish> remember to put the URL back here though, and we'll take a look
<mydoghasworms> Oops, wrong channel.
<tightwork> is there a #ubuntu-nonewb ?
<Tech-1> D`oh!
<Amon-Ra> webnet: thanks...if ubuntu is smart...it will skip this step now as i don't have a cd rom plagged in
<tightwork> ah there is now
<webnet> kripton, sparknotes is like cliff notes, but its the name of a web site
<webnet> Amon-Ra,  :D we can hope. fingers crossed for you1
<Amon-Ra> webnet: actually i don't believe that it will work...not many chances..but lets see
<webnet> kripton, does it go something like text booting then randomly screen turns off?
<netraameht> HEY HOWTO INSTALL MONO 2.8?
<webnet> Amon-Ra, yeah im thinking the same but its possible its a glitch about it because of using a usb instead of cd. Oneric if still full of glitches. I always use 2 versions behind at least. I use 10. 10 until precise comes out
<kripton> webnet, I see: BIOS -> full-screen colored "ubuntu bg-color" -> screen off
<kripton> BarkingFish, Xorg.0.log looks way too normal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/765153/
<webnet> ok. are you on 11.04 or 11.10? kripton?
<BarkingFish> netraameht: firstly, please turn your caps off. You don't need to shout in here, you ask, you wait patiently, we get to you in order.
<kripton> BarkingFish, excactly like on Gentoo but screen stays off
<netraameht> sorry
<kripton> webnet, 11.10
<Amon-Ra> webnet: let's see..installation begun..i am very curios
<Amon-Ra> curious
<kripton> BarkingFish, it even reads the monitor's EDID correctly ..
<webnet> netraameht, I asked you and you never responded!
<webnet> kripton... laptop?
<netraameht> huh?
<BarkingFish> [     6.081] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)   << kripton
<rhizmoe> is gnome-terminal *supposed* to be kinda "heavy", cpu-wise?
<webnet> netraameht, i asked if you had attempted to install yev via software center or CLI?
<BarkingFish> kripton: are you sure you're not missing things out of your system?
<kripton> webnet, no
<webnet> *yet
<netraameht> Well, whats yev?
<Amon-Ra> scanning the cd rom :/
<Amon-Ra> i guess it will stop installation now
<kripton> BarkingFish, right, it loads the xserver-xorg-video-ati stuff. The open-source-driver for the card instead of the closed-source one
<BarkingFish> KMS is already on, too, kripton.
<kripton> BarkingFish, yes, just like it should
<webnet> kripton, ok good there is hope then. lol. Its possible that your video driver isnt compatible with the linux kernel 2.6.35. that is what happened to mine :(
<webnet> netraameht, sorry typo *yet
<kripton> webnet, kernel is "Linux slimbox 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:27:26 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<netraameht> webnet, what do you mean?
<p3llin0r3> hey guys, so, i'm trying to set up remote desktop on a remote computer, which I can only currently ssh into. Can I do this through the command line?
<kripton> BarkingFish, found something yesterday on some linux-drm mailing list... will have to find it again
<webnet> you are on ubuntu yes? netraameht ??
<netraameht> webnet, yes
<Amon-Ra> webnet: it did the same..after the scannning the cd rom part, it says installation complete...
<nemo> So. I'm trying hard to get used to unity - mostly because gnome-shell is crashing once a minute
<VIPER-II> hi there
<webnet> Amon-Ra, damn, you dont have any cds/dvds?
<Amon-Ra> webnet: i clicked continue testing now, not restart and i got a message installer crached
<webnet> blank ones?
<BarkingFish> kripton, ok then - have another look there. I have to go out in a moment, but I'm sure someone else here will be able to give you a hand.
<nemo> I was wondering. is there any way to make the left panel always visible, or at least accessible in some other fashion, like a button?
<VIPER-II> Any good File Manager on ubuntu?  Ehh... remote filemanager ofcourse
<BarkingFish> I'll have a look round later when I come back, probably be about 4 hours or so.
<nemo> basically, I use synergy, so I'm constantly flipping over to the computer on the left when I try to access the panel
<jolly91> !addon
<nemo> hm. I guess I could just use the search shortcut to access it then unfocus search
<webnet> netraameht, ok open the ubuntu software center and try searching MONO
<nemo> a bit less convenient though
<pikaciu> p3llin0r3: you don't want to use VNC ?
<nemo> eh. I'll just do that. n/m :)
<kripton> BarkingFish, just my problem: https://groups.google.com/group/linux.kernel/browse_thread/thread/2273f97574f2b695
<netraameht> webnet, ok, but is it 2.8?
<p3llin0r3> yeah
<kripton> BarkingFish, nevermind. I'll try fglrx in the meantime
<Amon-Ra> webnet: it sas "we're sorry, the installer crashed. After you close this window we'll allow u to file a bug report using the integrated bug reporting tool. this will gather informaiton abut your system and installation process. the details will be sent ot our bug tracker and a developer will attend as soon as possible
<p3llin0r3> pikaciu, i want to use VNC. BUT, i can't actually get to the comptuer, so I have to set it up over SSH
<paula__> hey guys is there a way i can replicate the transition effect he had using Impress? http://vimeo.com/31258377
<p3llin0r3> pikaciu so I have to use command line stuff to do it
<Amon-Ra> webnet: i got the report
<pikaciu> p3llin0r3: can you X Forwarding ?
<webnet> Amon-Ra, ok fill out the report... you may have to use 32 bit for now... let me give you an email address where you can contact the devs of ubuntu, and let them know what happened... :(
<BarkingFish> ok kripton, I'll be back later, or if I miss you, I hope you get sorted out.
<BarkingFish> See you guys later
<webnet> netraameht, possible, it should tell you. if you want to be sure, try using the terminal to install instead
<p3llin0r3> pikaciu, explain please, i've never heard of it.
<tightwork> wow just wow
<Amon-Ra> very weird issue..
<tightwork> brand new install and straight from the repos, what is to be stable packages are horrible broken
<webnet> netraameht, something like sudo apt-get install mono-2.8
<pikaciu> p3llin0r3: the command ssh -X  can let you graphical application
<netraameht> webnet, ok, ill try
<tightwork> Do you guys do ANY? QC/QA?
<pikaciu> p3llin0r3: the command ssh -X  can let you use graphical applications
<p3llin0r3> pikaciu, allow me to try. I have tried that htough.
<webnet> ok if it gives you an error let me know and ill let you know how to add the repo netraameht
<netraameht> webnet, im already on the root account
<llutz> tightwork: Do you have any ubuntu support related question? ranting/whining at #ubuntu-offtopic pls
<p3llin0r3> pikaciu, ok, so I ran the command, and now I am simply in normal ssh, no gui
<netraameht> webnet:
<netraameht> root@netraameht:~# sudo apt-get install mono-2.8
<netraameht> Reading package lists... Done
<netraameht> Building dependency tree
<netraameht> Reading state information... Done
<netraameht> E: Unable to locate package mono-2.8
<FloodBot1> netraameht: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tightwork> llutz: sure I do
<webnet> Amon-Ra, agreed. if i had to make a guess as to the issues cause, id have to say that it is looking for a CD because its coded to look for /mnt/cdrom/bla/bla/bla instead of ~/bla/bla/bla/
<webnet> exacr paths insted of relative ones Amon-Ra
<webnet> *exact
<pikaciu> p3llin0r3: have you the possibility  to edit the sshd_config and ssh_config files  ?
<pikaciu> p3llin0r3: on both pc
<Amon-Ra> webnet: this is not something that i can fix
<p3llin0r3> pikaciu, yes.
 * Fvcker help
<mangguo> who know how to use this system
<pikaciu> p3llin0r3: are you on the client or on the server ?
<p3llin0r3> pikaciu, but I would rather avoid it.
<netraameht> webnet, http://paste.apocacast.net/index.php?show=4
<p3llin0r3> pikaciu, ah, my boss's son is at home. I'll just have him do it. I was hoping for an easy fix.
<mangguo> how to type Chinese in this system
<p3llin0r3> pikaciu, I am on the client.
<mangguo> hey hey
<shudacr> hey hey!
<sam22> hail !
<mangguo> does somebody help me?
<mangguo> who can help me
<pikaciu> p3llin0r3: what exactly do you wanna do ?
<Barbariandude> mangguo, Hit start, type in 'Keyboard layout'
<p3llin0r3> pikaciu, remote in so I can develop
<Barbariandude> Then add chinese
<mangguo> i want to write Chinese
<mangguo> in this system
<sam22> yeah simple problem
<sam22> mang0
<sam22> mangguo
<sam22> he told you
<sam22> Barbariandude
<mang0> sam22: ?
<sskalnik> mangguo:  read what Barbariandude typed
<pikaciu> p3llin0r3: using gui interfaces ?
<mangguo> did i need to download something
<Barbariandude> no
<mangguo> but how
<sam22> add another keyboard supported language is easier on ubuntu than windows
<sskalnik> mangguo:  which version of Ubuntu are you using? And are you using the command line or a gui?
<Barbariandude> mangguo, What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<netraameht> webnet, http://paste.apocacast.net/index.php?show=4
<mangguo> it seem that there is nothing that i can use to write something in chinese
<pikaciu> p3llin0r3: using gui interfaces or simple command line ?
<Barbariandude> mangguo, If you're on 11.10 you just add chinese to the list of keyboard options under 'keyboard layout'
<p3llin0r3> pikaciu, I want gvim. and to not have to upload and download constantly. i actually figured it out. Thanks for the help, I really appriciate it
<lupine313> Supposing someone can help me out with an issue I have installing the latest version of tshark (1.6.3) to JeOS 8.04?  When I do a 'sudo apt-get install tshark', I end up with tshark 1.0.0
<mangguo> o
<webnet> netraameht, ok use the commands here http://paste.apocacast.net/index.php?show=5 . you can copy the entire thing and the go to terminal and press: shipt+Ins
<mangguo> thank you
<pikaciu> p3llin0r3: ok
<gaurav_ashtikar> hello, i want some pdf to built deb packages, i searched  on google bt not found...:(
<Barbariandude> mangguo,  my pleasure
<mangguo> i finally solve
<mangguo> it
<sskalnik>  lupine313 that probably is the latest version for 8.04
<netraameht> webnet, thats the code that i tried before, at the end it get some make errors
<mangguo> and
<mangguo> another question
<sam22> mangguo we are happy for you
<mangguo> where am i
<lupine313> sskalnik: How would I check that?  Is there a newer version of JeOS that might support a later version of tshark?
<webnet> netraameht, what were the errors
<sam22> where are you ?
<mangguo> i am in Chinese
<sskalnik> lupine313:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/tshark
<mangguo> china
<sam22> yeah you are in china
<sam22> yes
<mangguo> e
<webnet> netraameht, try again and apocopaste the errors
<pikaciu> niao
<sam22> you are in guangdong
<sam22> Beijing
<sam22> right ?
<mangguo> what i want to know maybe is what does this system used for
<webnet> sam22 creepy??? O.o lol
<ypahnu> hi all
<pikaciu> for everything
<mangguo> for everything>
<mangguo> ?
<mangguo> to communicate
<sam22> mangguo i use linux because i don't want to pay microsoft money
<pikaciu> to fly on the freedom wings
<mangguo> to make friends?
<lupine313> sskalnik:  Thanks for the link - I'm not familiar with launchpad, but looking into it now - that def answers my first question.  I'll look into this to see if I can find a package repository for 'X' linux distro with a later version of tshark.
<sskalnik> lupine313:  It seems that 8.04 is the latest JeOS
 * Fvcker hai all
<sskalnik> lupine313:  you could possibly install tshark from source
<Barbariandude> mangguo, making friends is a nice side-effect of using an OS all about community
<sam22> mangguo ubuntu is like apple and like microsoft windows
<sam22> apple OSX
<mangguo> or something like qq or msn
<sam22> it will do whatever you want
<lupine313> sskalnik:  I've been trying for a bit, there are so many dependencies that are coming up with errors
<netraameht> webnet, i will do the install again
<Amon-Ra> webnet: do i miss big speed difference missing 64bit version ?
<sskalnik> lupine313:  another option might be going with a newer version of Ubuntu. Why JeOS?
<shudacr> GENTOOOOO
<lupine313> It's going on ESX, and I want a tight install since bandwidth is a bit of an issue when it comes to moving the VM around
<sskalnik> Amon-Ra:  probably no noticeable speed difference
<webnet> Amon-Ra, no not really. you would miss 1 gb of ram, but on linux you dont really need that much short of a server...
<lupine313> I guess I could do Ubuntu Server and remove packages?
<mangguo> hey , could i ask where are you from
<Amon-Ra> wenet oh so it will recognize 3 out of 4
<Amon-Ra> webnet: :/
<mangguo> maybe all in China?
<sam22> i'm from middle east
<sam22> near saudia arabia
<Barbariandude> UK + Romania
<jolly91> italiani????
<pikaciu> pika
<webnet> Amon-Ra, yes. 32 bit can only use 2.99 gb of ram. 64 bit i believe can use 15.99 gb of ram
<Amon-Ra> i am going to install 32 bit version for now..
<netraameht> webnet,  http://paste.apocacast.net/index.php?show=6
<mangguo> oh,and it is morning now
<Amon-Ra> thanks a lot for helping
<mangguo> ?
<drewis> i thought 64 could go up to hundreds of TB
<mongy> !pae | webnet  Amon-Ra
<ubottu> webnet  Amon-Ra: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<The_BROS> Are there Nexuis players here? I create server map, but people can't see it on server list. What's the problem?
<Barbariandude> lol no drewis
<mangguo> maybe this is a place to communicate about the technology
<Amon-Ra> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<webnet> Amon-Ra, ok yeah sadly that seems like the only choise until they fix that bug. you might try the 10.10 or 11.04 install cd to see if the issue is still there.
<webnet> wow ubottu i didnt realize that
<sskalnik> webnet:  Why would he miss 1GB of RAM?
<webnet> i know ur a bot but still
<georgia> i am having problems with flash framerates on my netbook esp with hulu.com any advice?
<Amon-Ra> webnet: if i install 11.04 64bit and it installs normally, can i uprade then inside ubuntu to 11.10 ?
<webnet> sskalnik, 32 bit can only use  around 3 gb of ram without a pae enabled kernel
<morris4> hm in firefox, flash videos lose framerate increasingly while watching. whats happening?
<llutz> drewis: it is, 2^48bit per process (slightly more than 16GB..)
<sskalnik> webnet:  I thought that it could use 32^2 minus a little overhead and whatever memory the video card has.
<Barbariandude> Amon-Ra, Not really. You'd be better off going straight to 11.10
<webnet> Amon-Ra, yes but dont use the auto update system to upgrade from the gui. It installs a newer kernel, and you should NEVER install a kernel while in an x session
<sskalnik> Amon-Ra:  better to go with a fresh install than an upgrade if you can
<Barbariandude> webnet, really? THAT explains why it killed my install
<webnet> sskalnik, ? 32^2?
<jolly91> download????
<sskalnik> webnet:  2^32
<Amon-Ra> sskalnik: Barbariandude i can't go straight to 11.10 installation crash after "scanning for cd-rom" during installation process
<Pici> !it | jolly91
<ubottu> jolly91: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jolly91> !it
<Barbariandude> Amon-Ra, tried USB install?
<webnet> Barbariandude, YES! i know. i like to frequent the ubuntu forums as well as linux questions forums, i cannot tell you how many people KILL their install that way.
<sskalnik> Amon-Ra:  tried USB install?
<netraameht> webnet,  http://paste.apocacast.net/index.php?show=6
<Amon-Ra> Barbariandude: sskalnik i am doing the installation with USB install, but it scans the cd-rom during the process
<Pici> webnet: Thats ridiculous. You can definitely install a newer kernel while in a graphical session,.
<Barbariandude> weird...
<webnet> Barbariandude, I have sent countless emails to the ubuntu devsabout it, but they leave it in there. they should reboot and upgrade the kernel before x starts... :/
<webnet> Pici You can, but the odds of your system crashing are way higher
<Pici> webnet: no.
<Amon-Ra> Barbariandude: sskalnik 32bit version is installing normally
<webnet> Pici, how so?
<sam22> what's the best way to remove ubuntu packages and it's dependencies ?
<sskalnik> webnet:  You can upgrade and even patch the kernel in a gui... or do you mean something like hot swap in a new kernel
<Barbariandude> Pici, happened to me, and it bricked my install completely
<webnet> sam22 apt-get remove [package]
<pikaciu> sam22: synaptic
<sam22> webnet and that won't lwave anything?
<Pici> webnet: Because the new kernel does not go into effect until you reboot. We do not use anything like ksplice currently.
<Pici> sam22: you can use apt-get purge packagename if you want it to remove all the system configs as well.
<Barbariandude> sam22, sudo apt-get remove --purge (package)
<webnet> sskalnik, im talking about the upgradeing to a new version from the graphical update manager
<sam22> ok
<sam22> thanks Barbariandude
<sskalnik> webnet:  As in using synaptic to install new kernels?
<sskalnik> webnet:  Maybe we are talking about different things
<Pici> webnet: There is no difference to the way that Ubuntu installs things when using the software center, or synaptic, or apt-get
<webnet> Pici, then i think there is some sort of bug in the system, because a good majority of people kill their installs that way.
<Amon-Ra> i will try 11.04 option
<webnet> Amon-Ra, ok
<sskalnik> webnet:  Correlation != causation. The new kernel doesn't load until a reboot, so there shouldn't be any connection there.
<webnet> Pici, then what causes the systems to crash when using the gui update manager. I was always taught in college that running an x server while update a kernel causes the x server to be rendered not sane anymore, as well as may running packages to become corrupted
<sskalnik> webnet:  That surely cannot be the case, otherwise most distros with a GUI installed would self-destruct as a matter of course.
<OerHeks> never had a x crash while updating a kernel.
<webnet> sskalnik, however most other distros ie red hat, suse, etc update everything else  then reboot and install the new kernel and reboot again without x running
<Pici> ~webnet: The currently running kernel is not replaced when you do a kernel upgrade, only after a reboot does it start.  Also nowadays with dkms your third party kernel modules will be recompiled at kernel install time and will save you that headache. There are still many things that do not go through that though.  In the past I've seen a lot of people lose their wireless on a reboot after a kernel update because they did some manual ...
<Pici> ... steps to get them to work.
<sskalnik> webnet:  I think you are talking about switching out the running kernel - a hot swap type of operation - not a normal upgrade
<Barbariandude> I'm guessing hot swaps are mainly used for high-availability servers?
<christoph_debian> hi! anyone aware of any idea on how to get a working conkeror with acceptable conditions (like not building another copy of firefox) on ubuntu? I could build the xulapp that is conkeror from the debian package but there doesn't seem to be any xulrunner available in ubuntu
<Amon-Ra> sskalnik: so you believe if i install 11.04 i will be able to upgrade inside ubuntu to 11.10 (if it is installed)
<sskalnik> Barbariandude:  mainly not used at all if one can help it. I have done it before but cannot recommend it.
<sskalnik> Barbariandude:  ksplice or load balancing to another server while you reboot is probably better.
<sskalnik> Amon-Ra:  yes
<Rushing> how do i run an app without locking the terminal?
<webnet> Pici interesting. any clue what causes so many of the upgrades to fail and become unusable? it has to be something else then. i always assumed it hot swapped the kernel before reboot which is what caused the problem... it usualy happens between 10.10 and 11.X i assumed it was the kernel as 10.x uses 2.6.35 and 11.X uses 2.6.38
<Amon-Ra> sskalnik: the bug i have in 11.10 is very strange..i hope it will work the 11.04 installation
<rhizmoe> how do i prevent shotwell from starting when I plug my phone into usb?
<Rushing> just sits there with the cursor and i can't type run any commands...
<sskalnik> webnet:  It could be a number of unrelated issues
<rhizmoe> i've been asking for weeks now
<webnet> sskalnik, ok.
<Barbariandude> webnet, my bricking happened between 11.04 and 11.10
<escott> Rushing, "command &" runs in the background, you can then fg the job to bring it to the foreground. you can ctrl-z suspend a running job and then bg it
<rhizmoe> escott: i'm pretty sure fg doesn't touch forked processes
<rhizmoe> only suspended (^z) ones
<escott> rhizmoe, with bash fg absolutely does bring a running task to the foreground. try it sleep 20 &; fg
<llutz> rhizmoe: using bash, ry: "top &"  "jobs" "fg 1"
<airtonix> sskalnik: "mainly not used at all if one can help it. " <<< why?
<escott> Rushing, this feature of the shell is called job control so see the bash manual for "job control" for some of the other features (like selecting which job to bring to the foreground)
<sskalnik> airtonix:  it's like changing the engine in a running car.
<airtonix> sskalnik: but if you have raid then...
<webnet> netraameht, u still here?
<sskalnik> airtonix:  wouldn't matter with RAID at all. RAID is data at rest. The kernel *is* the OS, so changing it out is hard to do - and even if it works something could break in the process
<airtonix> sskalnik: obviously it's easy to put non OS data into a raid setup and keep the two sepearate... so again i ask why is hotswap and raid bad ?
<airtonix> sskalnik: beccause to me it just makes sense to pu all your raid drives into hotswap bays
<sskalnik> airtonix:  I never said hot swapping drives and RAID was bad
<sskalnik> airtonix:  I said that trying to hot swap the running kernel was a bad idea
<blackbit> a simple question about unity 3d usage. When I click on an icon to view a minimized app, how can I re-minimize it again without having to press the _ key near X ?
<sskalnik> airtonix:  Obviously hot swappable drive bays are essential for a RAID
<airtonix> hotswaping a running kernel was never the point of the discussion
<Stepnjump> Hi guys, anyone tried nautilus elementary?
<webnet> airtonix, actually it was
<sskalnik> airtonix:  please scroll up and re-read. The discussion was about swapping the kernel
<llutz> airtonix: [19:35:01] <sskalnik> webnet:  I think you are talking about switching out the running kernel - a hot swap type of operation
<LemonAid> Hello. Is it safe to disable Zeitgeist Datahub if i use Unity? From what i understand it's a log service, witch i do not need at the moment.
<sskalnik> thx, llutz
<webnet> airtonix, we were talking about hot swapping kernels causing linux to brick up and become unusable
<webnet> Stepnjump, nope. never heard of it
<webnet> thnk you llutz
<Stepnjump> webnet http://community.linuxmint.com/idea/view/1866 supposedly it gives us the ability to preview files
<Stepnjump> preview pane
<Ruff> what other protocol can i use other than TCP/IP  to do  just  LAN filesharing in ubuntu:   if anybody has answer:  big reward
<webnet> Stepnjump, hmm. interesting. standard nautilus comes with the ability to preview suck things as audio files, what does elementary allow beyond that?
<airtonix> Stepnjump: the comment isn't referring to a pane...
<webnet> Ruff um ftp perhaps?
<Ruff> ftp is tcp/ip
<Stepnjump> airtonix, what do you mean?
<pikaciu> Ruff: scp
<Ruff> scp is tcp/ip
<pikaciu> :8
<webnet> Ruff yes, but why wouldnt you want tcp/ip
<webnet> ???
<airtonix> Stepnjump: i mean the last comment there about the ppa is a poor comment made as a result of what i just did before... not reading the original discussion properly.
<Amon-Ra> installation of 11.04 started..let's see guys
<Ruff> webnet it's my question; please don't change my question
<Stepnjump> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/nautilus-elementary-simplified-nautilus.html webnet
<jolly91> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Stepnjump> oh yes I know airtonix
<webnet> Ruff, im not im simply asking why you wouldnt want to use tcp/ip, that is the technology standard...
<sskalnik> Ruff:  heh, there is always Appletalk
<maria2> Hey Guys. Iwe got a problem with Natty. Apps dont show up next to the menu in the bar
<airtonix> Stepnjump: so you won't find any kind of nautilus with a preview pane... you will however find something called gnome-sushi
<Ruff> sskalnik  can i install appletalk on ubuntu or windows?
<maria2> Any idea what the problem could be
<Zegrento7> Hi! Can anyone tell me does Ubuntu 10.04 support the HP B010a printer?
<webnet> Zegrento7, it should.
<sskalnik> Ruff:  Netatalk, the FOSS equivalent, should
<Zegrento7> Ok, thanks! We're about to buy one :)
<webnet> if not you can get the drivers rather easily hp is good about that
<sskalnik> Ruff:  But I am curious as to why you want to avoid TCP/IP
<OerHeks> Zegrento7, check open printing database to be sure
<webnet> ^^ i asked that before
<Ruff> sskalnik i have my reasons, that i don't want to get into it
<webnet> Ruff, thats all i wanted to know.
<maria2> Guys- My apps dont show in the bottom panel. what could be wrong ?
<webnet> Zegrento7, i have an hp and it worked fine, the scanner i needed the software for, but hp has a linux version for most everything
<sskalnik> Ruff: Just asking in case there might be a better solution that trying weird transmission protocols
<Ruff> sskalnik because i am using tcpip for internet
<sskalnik> Ruff:  there's basically OSI and Appletalk
<fishscene> Is there a profile creator for Unity similar to Sabayon for Gnome? http://live.gnome.org/Sabayon
<sskalnik> Ruff:  You could use TCP/IP for lots of stuff at once though
<Amon-Ra> webnet: sskalnik it seems that installation works now! at 64 bit 11.04
<webnet> Ruff, you can use tcp/ip for internet and ftp and and and. its not a one use only protocol
<Ruff> sskalnik can i install OSI/appletalk on other OS
<sskalnik> Amon-Ra:  Woot! Glad it works for you
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Good God!
<webnet> *good good
<sskalnik> Ruff:  Yes but you probably do not really want to do that.
<bregma> Ruff, install the netatalk package
<Zegrento7> webnet, good to hear! :D Thanks again!
<sskalnik> Ruff:  what is your exact situation? There is probably a better solution.
<webnet> Zegrento7, No problem! :)
<Amon-Ra> sskalnik: webnet yes it proceed normally...one question, should i manually enter partitions and swap to 8.5 GB ? i did the typical install (3rd option), is it fine?
<Ruff> bregma can i install netatalk on windows/mac
<maria2> Hope i put this in the right terms > minimised apps don't show on panel. And i cant add a splitter line to the panel either
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Yeaaaa. id say just leave it.
<sskalnik> Amon-Ra:  typical is usually fine for a desktop.
<theadmin> maria2: Which panel?
<sskalnik> Ruff:  Netatalk is only for UNIX-liked
<Amon-Ra> webnet: sskalnik thanks a lot guys :) i am happy finally... :) i will try to upgrade after installation finish
<maria2> theadmin > The bottom panel where the menu is
<Ricklee> Ok so I need.some help I installed ubuntu on my pc but when I restart it does not boot
<sam22> anyone in here using bootup manager ?
<HILLMOKS> HI
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Alright! :D glad its working
<sam22> HILLMOKS hail !
<michaeljwjr> ok so i've gotten bastion to at least get to the loading screen in Chrome (had to use chrome not chromium) but it won't download anything, it just sits there.
<theadmin> maria2: Bah... WHICH panel? What's the program? xfce4-panel? lxpanel? fbpanel? tint2? gnome-panel?
<maria2> gnome
<webnet> Ricklee, More info plz. errors? black screen? etc etc
<Amon-Ra> webnet: after so many tries i deserve to be happy :D
<theadmin> maria2: Oh um... I suggest you stop using that... gnome is not cool.
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Agreed :D
<theadmin> Blergh, I'd rather use KDE than Gnome :/
<Amon-Ra> by the way here is the best support ever seen in any product...thank you all
<maria2> theadmin: Not an option atm.
<webnet> theadmin, hey what do you mean gnome isnt cool?
<Zegrento7> Bye!
<webnet> Amon-Ra, No problem!
<theadmin> webnet: it just ain't. Gnome 2 was pretty much close to being perfect for me but... gnome3 ruined everything they could ruin
<Ricklee> No errors just gets to the point where it should boot but just has a blinking key
<maria2> I think kde sucks design wise. Matter of taste- Cant just get my head around why my apps dont show.
<theadmin> maria2: I think it's gnome3's fault, not sure how to configure it
<Ricklee> I don't think grub installed
<maria2> theadmin > I agree G3 sucks and should be relaesed yet
<theadmin> maria2: Try XFCE, which is similar to gnome2...
<theadmin> maria2: Very similar, as a matter of fact
<webnet> theadmin, ohhhhh ok yeah i hated gnome 3 i only use gnome 2... i thought you were just hating on gnome in general. lol. 3 is super buggy too.. :(
<maria2> Yeah i know XFCE- But this is not my computer, just trying to fix it-
<webnet> theadmin, why dont we just have her downgrade to gnome 2?
<theadmin> webnet: It ain't in the repos...?
<theadmin> webnet: I mean, we haz mate but that's broken IIRC
<webnet> you can add it tho thats what i did?
<pikaciu> i never did a downgrade ... how it woks ?
<Ricklee> Webnet what do you think?
<bj_penn> im trying to set up networking in ubuntu. I set up the /etc/network/interfaces to take an IP of the subnet 192.168.44.198 on mask 255.255.255.0, but i cant ping any other 192.168.44.*, or ping this server from any servers in the same network. anyone have any ideas?i cant seem to get a xen server VM to connect to the network. It's a ubuntu VM and I set the IP information in /etc/network/interfaces
<bj_penn> and restarted the server, and also checked ifup eth0, and still can't ping anything in it's subnet. anyone know what else i can check to troubleshoot this? Are there any settings in the hypervisor i should check? i know for VMware workstation, i need to set it to Bridge, instead of NAT for it to work
<theadmin> pikaciu: It works like "pacman -Rcn package && (add repo here) && pacman -S package"
<pikaciu> thanx
<theadmin> Woah now
<Amon-Ra> guys how can i confirm that i've installed the 64bit version ?
<theadmin> ...I thought I'm in #archlinux lol
<Amon-Ra> in ubuntu
<theadmin> pikaciu: apt-get remove package && add-apt-repository 'whatever' && apt-get install package # lol
<roothorick> so, is there any real support for authentication via thumbprint? fprint_demo works with my reader, but how do I take the step of actually logging in with it?
<theadmin> Amon-Ra: uname
<econdude1wesome> Howdy all! Anyone know how to set up google's two-step authorization with bitlbee?
<Amon-Ra> theadmin: in console?
<theadmin> Amon-Ra: Yeah, actually, "uname -m" is the proper way iirc
<Ricklee> Anyone know how to install grub if it didn't install correctly during installation?
<theadmin> Ricklee: grub-install /dev/sdx
<webnet> Ricklee, sorry got caught up in another convo. lol. what version of ubuntu 11.10 and 64 bit?
<Amon-Ra> by the way upgrade to 11.10 automatically
<theadmin> !restoregrub | Ricklee
<ubottu> Ricklee: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<webnet> ok so if you want to install gnome 2... be careful, this could skrew up the system...
<webnet> badly
<Ricklee> Installing ubuntu 32 bit on a fresh had
<webnet> 11.10?
<webnet> Ricklee, ^^
<Ricklee> Yea
<XeonBloomfield> Where I can define "DPkg::Post-Install"?
<Amon-Ra> webnet: yes when i first loaded ubuntu it started the update automatically to the new distribution 11.10, so it upgrades now
<sam22> gnome 3 is awful
<XeonBloomfield> Where can I define "DPkg::Post-Invoke"?
<Ricklee> I've trued installing it 4didn't times and it never boots
<tyler> Question: (Status: Noob)  I'm trying to find a working tutorial to use samba to link my windows 7 and ubuntu for file sharing.  Does anyone know where I can  find one?
<Ricklee> Tried*
<Pici> XeonBloomfield: Are they not ion libdpkg-perl?
<diesch> XeonBloomfield: create a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<Pici> XeonBloomfield: err.. I misread your question, listen to diesch.
<pikaciu> tyler: man samba
<XeonBloomfield> diesch: To execute 2 command I need to declare 2 different DPkg:Post-Invoke or 1?
<tyler> pikaciu, ???
<Ricklee> I can boot into ubuntu via live cd but I don't know how to get it to boot what I've already installed
<theadmin> webnet: mind pm?
<pikaciu> tyler: you can use the samba manual
<sam22> Ricklee is ubuntu the only OS installed ?
<tyler> pikaciu, I tried that.  You mean the help correct?  I also followed various tutorials  None of them have worked
<christoph_debian> hi! anyone aware of any idea on how to get a working conkeror with acceptable conditions (like not building another copy of firefox) on ubuntu? I could build the xulapp that is conkeror from the debian package but there doesn't seem to be any xulrunner available in ubuntu
<pikaciu> tyler: samba doesn't work ?
<Ricklee> Yes all I have is ubuntu installed
<tyler> pikaciu, Its not working for me. I mean it starts and i can do everything  but the link has not been created
<Stepnjump> By doing a apt-get dist-upgrade, will that upgrade me to version 11.10? I want to stay with 11.04 cuz I don't like unity
<pikaciu> tyler: have you edited smb.conf ?
<diesch> XeonBloomfield: one. It takes a list of commands
<sskalnik> Stepnjump:  it only upgrades packages, not the whole OS
<XeonBloomfield> diesch: "DPkg:Post-Invoke {"echo Running prelink, please wait...;/etc/cron.daily/prelink";};" will work or no?
<tyler> pikaciu, no.  I'm noob so I don't know what that is
<Ricklee> Any ideas? Im going crazy
<pikaciu> tyler: it's the main file configuration for samba
<Stepnjump> thanks sskalnik
<roothorick> the screen face buttons on my HP Pavilion tx2000 don't seem to report any keycodes. Anyone have any ideas how I could make them usable?
<sskalnik> Stepnjump:  np
<pikaciu> tyler: cd /etc/samba and ls
<nodestool> what is apt-add-repository in ubuntu 11.10?
<nodestool> for adding ppa?
<diesch> XeonBloomfield:  DPkg:Post-Invoke {"echo Running prelink, please wait...";"/etc/cron.daily/prelink";};
<Ricklee> Can some help me?
<XeonBloomfield> diesch: thank you
<Pici> nodestool: It can be, the manpage describes its use (add-apt-repository is true name of the binary)
<ghabit> Ricklee, with what?
<donavan01> OK I tried installing the classic gnome instead of the new junk launcher that comes with 11.10 but now I have no shortcut to the terminal and I can figure out how to get back to a command prompt
<donavan01> oh using server version
<Pici> divya__: Please pick a nick and stick with it, or part this channel before continuing.
<Ricklee> I installed ubuntu on a new had (version 11.10 32 bit) and when I finish install ,restart nothing boots
<Ricklee> Hdd *
<Amon-Ra> Ricklee: did u observe if it stops when it scans for cd-rom during installation ? actually if it says that installation completed immediately after
<nodestool> Pici: i don't see it, man -k, which and apt-cache search all tuern up blank
<genewitch> on 11.10 i used users and groups to add another account and now i can't log in to it, it just cycles back to the login screen.
<Ricklee> Didn't see I have tried to install  4 times now with 3 different cds
<Pici> nodestool: Is the python-software-properties package installed?
<Amon-Ra> i hade  the same symptoms with 64 bit version
<nodestool> Pici: no
<Pici> nodestool: That package provides the add-apt-repository tool.
<Amon-Ra> Ricklee: re-install and check if during installation where it display the information (copying, installing etc) if it says "scanning cd-rom" and if the installation completes immediately after
<nodestool> Pici: thanks!
<Ricklee> Ok one sec
<sam22> Ricklee is it a new computer ?
<Amon-Ra> Ricklee: if it completes immediately after we faced the same issue...because the installations has more steps to do after "scanning cd-rom"
<Ricklee> How do I fix it?
<Ricklee> And no its not a new comp
<Amon-Ra> i just installed 11.04 , 64 bit which installed normally, and now i upgrade to 11.10
<Ricklee> I've had ubuntu bunch installed on this same comp bfore with no errors
<Wolfsherz> can someone tell me how to update perl to 5.14 in ubuntu?
<Amon-Ra> in case that it the same issue..but i had the same symptoms with your case
<Ricklee> Amon-Ra what should I do if it is the cd rom error
<NOSaturn> i am trying out figure out how to diagnose my system crashes. Mouse moves, but nothing responds and i have to turn off computer. most often happens when i hit the "Activities" in gnome 3 on unbuntu 11.10
<NOSaturn> any direction or websites i should read (google searches give me alot of stuff that is old)
<genewitch> on 11.10 i used users and groups to add another account and now i can't log in to it, it just cycles back to the login screen. Any tips?
<nodestool> genewitch: what happens when you try to login?
<Ricklee> I installed ubuntu on a new had (version 11.10 32 bit) and when I finish install ,restart nothing boots
<Ricklee> Anyone help me
<nodestool> Ricklee: did the live CD work?
<nodestool> Ricklee: did you duel boot or just one os?
<Ricklee> One os
<nodestool> are you sure the bios is trying to boot from the hdd instead of the CD/USB ?
<Ricklee> Yes bios is set to the Hdd I installed ubuntu on
<donavan01> I did   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start   Which I guess causes gdm to start automatically ... how to I stop it Im stuck with no access to a command line
<nodestool> maybe sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nodestool> Ricklee: and you don't get a grub prompt?
<Barbariandude> donavan01, hit ctrl+alt+F5 to get to command prompt, then ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to graphical interface
<donavan01> yeah tried that one .... no it give me a boot options but then no command prompt
<Ricklee> No no grub
<Ricklee> And I think that's the issue
<donavan01> barbariandude ... thank you I knew there was a way to get that but I could remember what it was
<Ricklee> The installation didn't install grub but I don't know
<donavan01> ricklee yeah I get grub ... sorry
<nodestool> Ricklee: not sure how to get grub installed/running
<Ricklee> I dint know ether lol
<genewitch> nodestool: when i try to login the screen goes black, then i see a mouse cursor, then it goes back to the user login screen
<gabe_> hello guys... I need help with bittorrent client please. It does not download anything for some reason, it just stays there idle even though there are connected peers available
<Barbariandude> genewitch, sounds similar to what happened to me... what system you got?
<genewitch> Barbariandude: ubuntu 11.10 on a netbook. i also checked "encrypt home directory" since i need this account for work
<Barbariandude> genewitch, then not the same issue as me, mine was nvidia driver related. Sorry, no idea
<gabe_> any idea as to why bittorrent won't download anything please?
<pikaciu> gabe_: the port is open ?
<gettingviews> Hey
<gabe_> pikaciu: how would I know that please?
<gettingviews> Can some one help me I got to do womething but dont know how
<Barbariandude> gabe_, some variation of netstat, don't know off the top of my head
<pikaciu> gabe_: i use TRansission but also in bittorent there could be a configuration window
<Barbariandude> !anyone | gettingviews
<ubottu> gettingviews: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gabe_> pickaciu: yes there is...
<pikaciu> gabe_: look for 'port ' or something related to
<gabe_> pikaciu: I'm in the network preferences menu... two submenus are available: network setup and file transers
<jaja911> How do I get people to click a link so I can get an ak-47?
<pikaciu> gabe_: network
<pikaciu> gabe_: test port
<gabe_> under network setup: Proxy Server (hostname, port, type, use proxy for)  and Proxy Authentication (use authentication check box)
<tanath> anyone else use system monitor applet and find it resets to just cpu when gnome panel reloads?
<gabe_> under File transfers: Network Settings: DCC IP Address
<pikaciu> gabe_: look for port
<gabe_> pikaciu: what should the port be?
<gabe_> what number?
<Barbariandude> tanath, tbh, I'm of the opinion that htop is a lot better
<pikaciu> gabe_: it's the way the pc receive and send data (torrent flow in this case)
<tanath> Barbariandude, irrelevant. htop is for terminals
<tanath> Barbariandude, applet is better for my needs
<tanath> Barbariandude, i can see what i need at a glance
<tanath> Barbariandude, i do use htop too occasionally
<webnet> theadmin nope dont mind. sorry i was having lunch and walked away from my comp
<Barbariandude> tanath, fair enough. About the reset, I'm really not sure. Does it work ok if you close and re-open it?
<tanath> Barbariandude, no, that's the problem. if i log out, restart, or just reload gnome panel, the applet resets to only displaying CPU (default), whereas i want everything displayed
<tanath> Barbariandude, sometimes it doesn't reset when i just reload the panel though
<bpietro> hi, it's probably HW problem, but I didn't realize wich one http://dpaste.com/670944/
<bpietro> *which
<genewitch> I added a user in 11.10 through users and groups and it won't let me log in to it. Screen goes black and a mouse cursor appears, then it goes back to the login screen. Any help?
<Barbariandude> tanath, didn't find anything during a quick search through the ubuntu bug pages and I'm starvingly hungry. Hopefully someone else can give you a hand. Gl!
<tanath> Barbariandude, ty
<xf3i> hello
<yasser> hello, there is a way to bypass a proxy server and a firewall to run a webserver on a VM
<genewitch> yasser: yes with NAT port forwarding...
<jaja911>  Can anyone confirm the validity of this ?    http://www.armslist.com/?utm_source=c000015&utm_medium=plink&utm_campaign=p012705
<yasser> there is a manual to do it or something like that
<genewitch> jaja911: wrong channel?
<genewitch> yasser: there's about 6 billion guides on the internet. portfoward.com is a good place to start
<webnet> jaja911 i think ur on the wrong channel bro. this is an os channel
<webnet> ubuntu specifically
<yasser> genewitch: Thanks I will look for it
<webnet> !offtopic | jaja911
<ubottu> jaja911: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> I'm not real sure about the audio settings for separate hdmi . I'm pretty sure if you set it in phonon and the test sound works . it should be ok ...is this correct ?
<ntr0py> anyone has experienced problems with rhythmbox http stream stuttering too?
<ntr0py> I suspect the buffering algo is badly broken, any other player works correctly
<genn> i've set suspend when inactive in power settings to 1 hour but it's not actually happening.  what can i check to find out why?
<wildc4rd> is there a good reason I might be getting poor streamed flash media performance since upgrading to 11.10?
<genewitch> I added a user in 11.10 through users and groups and it won't let me log in to it. Screen goes black and a mouse cursor appears, then it goes back to the login screen. Any help?
<pikaciu> bye
<Raliegh> Does anyone know if there's a place I can get the default apache2.conf file for Ubuntu without having to re-install?
<edoceo> Why would my machine run this every 30 minutes?  /sbin/iptables -F  ?
<edoceo> My cron log is full of that
<maslen> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04, and running the proprietary nvidia drivers. When I try to resume from 'inactivity', the machine freezes and is completely unresponsive. However, it is fine until I actually move the mouse or the like - until then, everything works properly.
<maslen> Are there any logs I could examine to attempt to determine the cause of this issue, or does anyone know how to fix it?
<genewitch> maslen: freezes or goes crazy
<maslen> genewitch: Completely frozen.
<maslen> The mouse does not move, alt+f1 does not give me a terminal, the caps lock doesn't change the light, and the power button does not shut it down.
<sskalnik> maslen, do you have a swap file and is your home directory encrypted?
<jubokubuntu> Ok. I run teh upgraades and that fixed the wlan
<maslen> sskalnik: I do have a swap, and my home is not encrypted.
<jubokubuntu> now if I could just have one of my favourite irc clients with sounds on privmsg and stalk on channel
<jubokubuntu> this kubuntu ain't half bad
<sskalnik> maslen:  Is this a new occurrence or has this always happened?
<maslen> sskalnik: New
<sskalnik> maslen:  Which kernel?
<maslen> 2.6.38-13-generic
<maslen> (x86_64)
<Ricklee|> Anyone help?
<jubokubuntu> mmm If I could have the best feaatures from Xubuntu and Kubuntu mmm and have it not have bugs
<sskalnik> maslen:  Does it resume from suspend when there are no USB peripherals plugged in?
<maslen> sskalnik: It's not an issue  of resuming from suspend, rather from inactivity.
<sskalnik> So from a black screen, not from a suspend to RAM or hibernate due to inactivity?
<esteban123> hello, i have problems with /boot partition. I cant boot ubuntu
<maslen> sskalnik: exactly.
<maslen> except it's even if the screen is not black.
<maslen> Just that I was inactive for 10 minutes or so.
<maslen> (I tried disabling that first)
<sskalnik> maslen:  Using the official drivers from the 11.04 repo?
<maslen> I'm using the current nvidia ones.
<sskalnik> maslen:  The ones from the Ubuntu repo, not from the nvidia site?
<esteban123> hello i have a grub rescue problem .  How can i mount / and /boot partions if I have the boot in a separatae partition?
<maslen> I'm using the current nvidia from the nvidia site.
<sskalnik> maslen:  That could be the issue right there.
<sskalnik> maslen:  The driver in the Ubuntu repo is probably a safer choice.
<germanxn> hi
<sskalnik> I would give that a try
<germanxn> im trying to install cvim
<germanxn> on readme says that i have to copy some file on $home/.vim
<germanxn> but thats a file
<germanxn> im totally new on linux
<sskalnik> germanxn:  You mean Gvim?
<germanxn> no, im tring with console vim
<germanxn> (sorry about my english)
<sskalnik> germanxn:  OK
<sskalnik> germanxn:  Nah, your English is good
<germanxn> maybe its getting a little better :-)
<sskalnik> germanxn:  Can you use paste.ubuntu.com to show us the part of the README you're talking about?
<ASDF9af> Hi all is there a program such that I can record audio and mic at the same time (e.g. if I want to sing to instrumenal music on my computer) for playback?
<Gizmo_the_Great> hey guys. I got a Drobo FS NAS box. Attached via ethernet (eth0). According to this (http://support.drobo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/165) it should be listed as a dev/sdx but lssci isn't showing it up and its not listed in /dev
<Gizmo_the_Great> Any ideas how I go about mounting it? Accessing it?
<Gizmo_the_Great> I know the system to be working because I configured at work using Windows and the Windows configuration utility
<Gizmo_the_Great> I using 2.6.32-31-generic
<Gizmo_the_Great> Min kernel requirement is 2.6.31
<germanxn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765286/
<Mrokii> hello. Is there a Bash-command to find out the version of a given command? Something like "version vim" to give me the version number of the app.
<rumpe1> Mrokii, very often: "command --version"
<Mrokii> okay, I'll try, thanks.
<Mrokii> rumpe1: That worked, thanks.
<amoffatw> hey... i'm using "apt-get build-dep --no-install-recommends" to see the dependencies of a package.  the dependencies listed are totally unrelated to the package's dependencies listed with "apt-cache depends"
<amoffatw> for example, if i run the first command with "fping" i get a dependency list "debhelper gettext html2text intltool-debian libcroco3 po-debconf"
<amoffatw> but if i run the second command, i get the dependency list "libc"
<trism> amoffatw: build-deps are not the same as deps, build-deps are the packages required to build a binary package
<trism> amoffatw: deps are the packages required to use the binary package
<webnet> trism i second that.
<amoffatw> trism, ok that makes total sense, thanks for clearing it up :)
<webnet> BUild deps are ell the packages that need to be installed in order to build the package amoffatw , deps are the dependencies that the package requires in order to run
<webnet> properly that is
<Brewster> you know how some users are having trouble with unity and nvidia drivers and blank/invisible windows?
<webnet> ok Brewster
<webnet> im intrigued continue :P
<Brewster> I think i may have a solution. But where do I report it?
<amoffatw> webnet, trism, so if i wanted to just download the dependencies of the binary, but not the dependencies to build it from source, how could i do that?  i was using apt-get build-dep --download-only
<jeaton> i have a printer hooked up to my deskstop and it was printing fine the other day and now for some reason I cannot get it to print
<jeaton> it says "Processing- Not Connected?"
<arand> Brewster: in the corresponding bug report on launchpad, I'm guessing
<Brewster> kk
<Brewster> ty
<jeaton> any idea what is going on, it tells me its connected under Printing localhost
<bullgard4> »~$ ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. What does "spawner" here mean?
<webnet> Brewster make a launchpad account and ten submit a bug repot here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<webnet> and Brewster what is the fix?
<webnet> brewster?
<webnet> damn hes gone
<webnet> !language webnet
<OerHeks> please don't swear
<webnet> i know that is why i language flagged myself
<webnet> !language | webnet
<ubottu> webnet, please see my private message
<malibu> Hi there.. Is there a way to install U11.10 on USB in a way that is updatable?
<webnet> sorry about that guys
<malibu> I installed on USB but all I got was the same as using the live DVD
<MachHare> cd
<malibu> it even mounts on /cdrom which is the heart of the issue
<webnet> malibu, in short, no
<webnet> hte only way to install is using live medium like a live cd/dvd/usb/
<webnet> so im not entirely sure what you are asking malibu
<webnet> *ther
<webnet> WOW *the
<malibu> I'm asking if I can actually boot off a usb and run a real ubuntu system off of it
<imbezol> webnet: creative people can use pxe boot
<malibu> imbezol, I would jump on that but I don't want to have to boot on a wire
<imbezol> malibu: a usb drive is just a drive as long as your bios supports booting off it
<imbezol> malibu: no reason you can't install to it that i can think of
<malibu> imbezol, So that was going to be my next question.. I can just select it as the dest drive
<webnet> imbezol, didnt think of that. lol
<robsonpeixoto> hi. Why on Ubuntu Server are showing a lot of duplicate name of packages?
<robsonpeixoto> *hi. Why on Ubuntu Server are showing a lot of duplicate name of packages using 'aptitude'?
<webnet> robsonpeixoto, what do you mean. what are they for exampple
<webnet> robsonpeixoto, the package names that are dupes
<robsonpeixoto> webnet, I'm using aptitude, and there are two qemu-kvm, for example.
<esteban123> hurra! funcinono!
<OerHeks> robsonpeixoto, both names the same ?
<hardwired> 'llo. After upgrade to 11.10, I cannot mount nfs shares anymore. I think rpcbind isn't running, but I'm not sure how to check.
<webnet> no numbers after them . like 1.2 1nd 1.2.1 robsonpeixoto
<robsonpeixoto> OerHeks, yep.
<robsonpeixoto> webnet, exactly the same
<webnet> strange and what are you looking at that is giving you this package list? you are in CLI right?
<robsonpeixoto> webnet ans OerHeks, the same to 'sg3-utils'
<webnet> strange and what are you looking at that is giving you this package list? you are in CLI right robsonpeixoto ?
<kasii>  hi all
<robsonpeixoto> webnet, I install Ubuntu Server 11.10 rigth now. I am not change anything on source.list
<kasii> am looking for java application
<kasii> anybody to help me
<kasii> any java compiler
<robsonpeixoto> webnet, OerHeks . More examples: 'tcpd', 'tgt', 'unixodbc' ....
<GhostWolf> hey all i have an issue, i woke up bout an hour ago and i couldn't get my mouse or kb working, so i restart my pc manually, then i couldn't get to ubuntu i tried doing the option to do recovery, now whenever i select ubuntu i get this, BusyBox v1.17.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.17.1-10ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) enter 'help' for a list of commands, (initramfs). can anyone help i haven't done anything to my hard drive which ubuntu is on.
<kasii> like neat beans in windows
<webnet> GhostWolf, try typing startx
<kasii> java compiler
<webnet> robsonpeixoto, that is strange you are in the install process right now?
<GhostWolf> webnet ok let go do that, i'll be back im using one pc but running dual os.
<webnet> ok cool.
<kasii> i need a help on java compiler
<webnet> Ghostwolf
<kasii> java
<kasii>  JAVA COMPILER
<kasii> i need help on java compiler
<robsonpeixoto> Has Ubuntu  any problem with RAID and LVM ?
<sskalnik> robsonpeixoto:  It works like a champ over here
<webnet> kasii, hi what are you trying to do?
<Hellhammer> My WICD is not connecting to my WPA wireless network and the only error it gives is bad password but the password is correct whats going on?
<Hellhammer> My WICD is not connecting to my WPA wireless network and the only error it gives is bad password but the password is correct whats going on?
<kasii> webnell
<kasii> webnet thanks
<sskalnik> Hellhammer:  are other machines able to connect using the same password?
<Hellhammer> yes a windows 7 laptop
<kasii> i need a help on java compiler for ubuntu 11.10
<malibu> Wow, off topic, but HP donated WebOS to open source.
<webnet> kasii, are you building a java program from sources?
<sskalnik>  malibu yeah saw that on HN a minute ago; and a great host of geeks rejoice!
<webnet> or are you writing your own java application kasii ?
<kasii> yes  am new in java programming so  i need a java complier
<sskalnik> Hellhammer:  what wifi router are you using?
<GhostWolf> webnet, ok i did that and it didn't understand the command.
<Hellhammer> a motorola router
<Ibis> Anyone here by any chance use the ASUS P8Z68-V motherboard with ubuntu? Experiencing any issues?
<kasii> i used it on windows   application called neat beans
<sskalnik> Hellhammer:  I had a similar issue with some dd-wrt based routers
<kasii> now i want an applicaation  to run java programss in ubuntu 11.10
<kasii> webnet help me
<webnet> ooh. ok GhostWolf . that could mean several things... :o
<kasii> webnet
<webnet> kasii, ok have you searched the software center
<kasii>  i need your help
<kasii> which application
<webnet> Applications>Ubuntu Software Center
<egoga> Are the latest bleeding edge versions of Ubuntu available by upgrade, or doesn't Oneiric Onecelot work by upgrade, you have to do fresh install
<kasii> in ubuntu software center
<hardwired> kasii: look for netbeans (not neat beans)
<webnet> Applications>Ubuntu Software Center kasii
<GhostWolf> webnet, well i don't know what happened it was working lastnight and all and went to bed, i don't turn my pc off, so i have a power saver to have my monitor go black and when i got up i tried to get that back up and my mouse nor kb wasn't working. do you know if theres a way i can get my files from the hdd that ubuntu is on?
<kasii> so it is there in ubuntu software centre
<hardwired> is anyone on a system with some nfs share mounted? can you check something for me?
<webnet> kasii, i use this one. http://www.bluej.org/download/download.html
<kasii> let me open ubuntu software center and search it
<webnet> if you are interested kasii its the deb.
<webnet> GhostWolf, it sounds like X is bad for some reason...
<webnet> did you have any specific settings?
<GhostWolf> webnet what you mean X?
<webnet> The Gnome KDE etc interfaces use an X Server from Xorg or Xvessa to run the interface
<webnet> if startx didnt work, it sounds like X corrupted
<fishcooker> bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (UTF-8)
<webnet> sorry my last 2 msgs were for GhostWolf
<GhostWolf> webnet ok well i had no special or specific settings that i know of.
<fishcooker> HOW to get rid of this
<webnet> ok then why  dont we see if we can fix that
<webnet> GhostWolf,
<GhostWolf> webnet only issue i know is my psu died and i switched it to another one i have in an old machine don't know if that would be the cause
<bullgard4> »~$ ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. What does "spawner" here mean?
<hardwired> kasii: are you using ubuntu 11.10? because then netbeans has to be installed manually
<GhostWolf> webnet that would be great if we can do it within an hour cause i have to go help my sister in about an hour
<kasii> am now update it manually
<webnet> ok GhostWolf
<iwantlinux> hi guys: i have a pc that has no dvd drive, and doesnt support usb booting. however, i have the linux ISO on my hardware. is there any quick way to install it?
<hardwired> kasii: and you know, if you google for netbeans, you can download it on their site and install it manually. it's easy.
<bekks> iwantlinux: No.
<GhostWolf> webnet, only thing is if i have to try to do it to the hdd that ubuntu is on i have to quit and reboot cause i have 2 hdd's one with ubuntu on it and one with windows. and i am on the windows one right now
<webnet> GhostWolf, ok then perhaps print ot write down these commands
<iwantlinux> bekks: what about network boot and/or from harddrive?
<kasii> i have download net beans but fail to run in my pc
<GhostWolf> webnet yea i'll write them down, i don't have a printer
<webnet> i can send you a text file you can print if you like
<webnet> oh ok
<BlueLaguna> Are there any user space nfsv4 servers?
<bekks> iwantlinux: Thats possible, but you cannot boot from the harddisk you want to install ubuntu on, and setting up a PXE server isnt that easy.
<GhostWolf> webnet, if it be easier as well you can pm me as well
<hardwired> kasii: do you have the java sdk installed?
<iwantlinux> bekks: isn't it even possible if the iso is on another partition of the harddisk?
<kasii> i have jdk
<webnet> Lol GhostWolf i just did :D
<Hellhammer> My WICD is not connecting to my WPA wireless network and the only error it gives is bad password but the password is correct whats going on?
<bekks> iwantlinux: No.
<hardwired> kasii: ok, how did you try to install? what did you do?
<iwantlinux> bekks: so i have the iso on my harddisk but there's no way to install it? that is making me sad
<kasii> i saw them  that they are installed but fails to open the  project
<hardwired> kasii: wait. do you have netbeans installed already or not?
<kasii> isnt installed
<bekks> iwantlinux: It is pretty logically that you cannot install something the way you want :)
<hardwired> kasii: OK. have you downloaded it?
<kasii> i have download it but fails to run in my pc
<hardwired> kasii: OK. what is the name of the file you have downloaded?
<kasii> netbeans-7.0.1-ml-linux.sh
<kasii> it have size of 203 MB
<iwantlinux> bekks: yeah, but this is driving me crazy. All i want is my linux
<hardwired> kasii: that look good. i think all you need to do is make this file executable and then run it.
<kasii> yaaaahhh  so how to make it executable
<stepnjump> Please, how do you call this effect there that has a gliding menu to select apps at the bottom of the screen?
<hardwired> can someone tell kasii how to make his netbeans-7.0.1-ml-linux.sh executable and then run it? I am not so fluent with ubuntu desktop, only server.
<raws_raws> phamily
<kasii> am now have a dell vostro 1015 with ubuntu 11.10
<hardwired> kasii: maybe try this: http://ma65p.wordpress.com/2008/08/04/how-to-make-a-file-executable-in-ubuntu/
<Olivia> If there running Ubuntu they can right click Properties Permissons and check Execute
<hardwired> kasii: just as Olivia said, that should work.
<kasii> how to make  executable file after download that application
<fishcooker> anyone have the same problem with me
<fishcooker> ?
<Olivia> fishcooker, What's the problem?
<kasii> okay let me try
<webnet> stepnjump, you mean like a dock?
<stepnjump> Yes I think that is it webnet, I just found it on the web
<kasii> thankssssssss alot friends it now installing java application netbeans
<stepnjump> Which dock is the nicest webnet
<Olivia> You're welcome kasii
<kasii> olivia thanks so much
<kasii> i cant imagine
<stepnjump> Is docky good?
<kasii> if that could be possible
<Olivia> (:
<Pici> !best | stepnjump
<ubottu> stepnjump: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kasii> it drives my head for about five days olivia
<herrera2982> hello community
<Olivia> kasii aww well glad you know how now! (:
<Olivia> Hello herrera2982
<bullgard4> »~$ ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. What does "spawner" here mean?
<herrera> hello Olivia
<Olivia> i use cairo-dock stepnjump its pretty good
<herrera> i want to learn python, do you have some recomendations, books, blogs, anything?
<stepnjump> thanks olivia I appreciate it
<Spankbot> Its time for a little bit of Full Blown Chaos to test the new install of "Audacious"
<sskalnik> herrera:  http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/
<Ravior> at everybody the workspace switcher is a mess?
<Olivia> You're welcome stepnjump
<Spankbot> The Walking Dead appears to be working just fine
<Pici> herrera: #python is a good place
<jmux> Hi. I'm on 11.10 and trying to get KVM bridged network running (br0 <= eth0) using DHCP. I'm getting the "Waiting up to 60 more seconds" delay from failsafe.conf in disconnected mode. If eth0 is connected there is no delay. "allow-hotplug" doesn't work; neither for eth0 nor br0. Any ideas or a working interfaces config?
<OerHeks> herrera check the volume 1-55 of Full Circle magazine, every issue has a python-section
<madprops> i cant play a dvd srsly
<madprops> i click a menu option and vlc and movie player crash
<Olivia> :/
<webnet> ok i like fod a dock stepnjump , i like using AWN (Avant Window Manager) I believe its available in the ubu software center
<webnet> stepnjump, wow typs. lol. *For a dock
<slinzex> critical hdd crash! cannot mount hdd . Linux can't start, Windows neither. Sysrescuecd cannot launch. No errors. Just infinitely trying mount hdd, but no result. What can it be?
<Olivia> Hmm
<Olivia> Bios err?
<Olivia> Or your hdd is broke
<hardwired> slinzex: broken sata cable?
<fishcooker> thankyou for questioning Olivia..
<hardwired> Olivia: (don't always assume the worst :P)
 * MrOpposite test
<TornadoChas3r> Could anyone give me some suggestions on why my box decides to lock up after its been idle a whille, its a bit odd .. you could be in an SSH session and it will stop responding, but you never time out from the server etc, this also appears on the servers console http://i41.tinypic.com/17x2fo.png, not sure why it happens, the HDDs seem healthy and don't have a problem otherwise, my only guess
<TornadoChas3r> right now is either the memory has a problem or the SCSI controller is having issues, anyone have any ideas?
<fishcooker> i've got rid of that locale problem
<fishcooker> with
<Olivia> A BIOS error is not that bad :P but yea.. hdd broke is XD
<fishcooker> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Olivia> Yea
<Olivia> Check your cables (:
<fishcooker> then logout the shell n started new
<stepnjump> Is there a way to remove the bottom panel?
<fishcooker> it works no "extra" message popping
<Olivia> Ah
<fishcooker> thanks again for your attention Olivia
<fishcooker> you are the best
<fishcooker> :p
<Olivia> hehe =]
<slinzex> hardwired, impossible
<reven> when updating to 11.04 and above .xinitrc doesn't seem to work anymore, and have only found that it could be done via gnome/unity, but I only run CLI. How do I run scrips when login in?
<slinzex> hardwired, its dell inspiron m301z and it's new
<herrera> hello, someone knows about a cisco vpn client for ubuntu x64?
<slinzex> hardwired, im actually running diagnostics. All dell official tests are passed. All cables ok. Now it's scanning hdd sectors by block..
<fishcooker> slinzex, may my question out of topic
<slinzex> hardwired, and no error
<fishcooker> you have dell m301z
<fishcooker> how abt the battery life on ubuntu
<aj00200> is there a way to regenerate the list of apps that unity will search in? It appears that my list has been corrupted.
<fishcooker> on windows 7 i've got 3 hours
<slinzex> fishcooker, is offtop.. but it's ok. same 3h
<marcuy> I'm trying to log in with .ssh/authenticated_keys but I get the following error with verbose output: debug1: key_parse_private_pem: PEM_read_PrivateKey failed   any idea?
<fishcooker> but on ubuntu just less than 2hour
<slinzex> fishcooker, moreless...
<slinzex> please somebody help
<slinzex> it's impossible to repair?
<slinzex> any suggestion?
<Olivia> fishcooker do you have Netbook edition?
<Ibis> Anyone here by any chance use the ASUS P8Z68-V motherboard with ubuntu? Experiencing any issues?
<fishcooker> yap...
<mang0> If I wget something, where does it go by defult?
<fishcooker> is it matter notebook or netbook Olivia
<fishcooker> ?
<Olivia> Hmm
<helen_> mang0: :o
<helen_> me :)
<aj00200> mang0: it goes to the current directory
<helen_> you remember me
<Ibis> mang0: In the same directory you 're currently in since using wget.
<hardwired> reven: did you try using .xsession instead of .xinitrc?
<helen_> mang0: PM
<mang0> helen_: ? >.> uh...
<mongy> marcuy,  authorized_keys ?
<mang0> helen_: K...
<Olivia> fishcooker No i was just wanting to know the version of Ubuntu
<Olivia> :P
<mongy> exit
<fishcooker> the new one
<Olivia> Umm
<hardwired> reven: I think I had that same problem when updating to 11.04
<mongy> oops*
<Olivia> Cjeck the power settings
<mang0> Ibis: aj00200 Thankyou.
<fishcooker> 11.10 with unity sh** :D
<Olivia> You can disable unity :P
<fishcooker> yeah
<marcuy> mongy, yes, I've already added my public fingerprint to such file
<fishcooker> i get back to 10.3
<mang0> helen_: Pm'd you....
<Ibis> Or just use gnome3. Or switch to Linuxmint 12. (It just came out).
<webnet> fishcooker,  yeah log out. along the bottom, select ubuntu classic desktop from the interfaces choises
<SilfenX_> hello - I m using  gnome-core and vnc to accessvirtual desktop on server machine. There is a slight problem tho: I dont have modify rights to any stuff that got root only rights from the file manager which is a pita. How can I give temp root access to file manager in vnc session?
<mongy> marcuy, is the file chmod 600 ?
<marcuy> mongy file chmod 600 and .ssh chmod 700
<fishcooker> i've get it shot webnet thankyou
<reven> hardwired, yep, right now I'm trying to echo something to a file, just to see if it runs on login.
<mongy> marcuy, and your /etc/ssh/sshd_config is setup properly to allow pubkey auth?
<fishcooker> Olivia actually im on notebook
<Olivia> Hmm
<fishcooker> i've realized that ubuntu doesn't handle the battery life well
<fishcooker> on my A43sj
<BlueLaguna> Hmm...how high do userspace ports go?  Over 9000?
<webnet> fishcooker,  np
<reven> hardwired, but can't get it to run. Did you have more luck in 11.10?
<BlueLaguna> as in network ports
<Olivia> Depends on what you have running
<Ibis> SilfenX_: Do you mean to "Run vnc" as root? To do that you use the sudo command. Example: sudo vnc-server-program-here                          Sudo is used to run a command as root.
<robsonpeixoto> Is aptitude a recomeded tool on Ubuntu Server ? There are a lot of bug =(
<TornadoChas3r> Did a test with memtest, memory looks good, not sure what else could be causing the box to lock up like this, other theory was the SCSI controller, but I've never had a problem with it .. and it works fine otherwise
<Olivia> Iv been told Ubuntu is a resource hog
<Ibis> SilfenX_: Any commands you run AFTER sudo will not be "root".
<hardwired> reven: I am using ubuntu server on my mediacenter box, and since 11.04 I use .xsession to start xbmc upon login. It still works with 11.10.
<fishcooker> nothing running just terminal just 2 hours
<fishcooker> ubuntu kidding me?
<SilfenX_> Ibis: well, I m not sure what I mean except that I need the file manager in the vnc session to be allowed to modify files/folders that have root only rights set
<Ibis> SilfenX_: So typing in "sudo" before any and any command you can think of does the trick.
<marcuy> mongy, I hope so, it's a shared vps
<Ibis> SilfenX_: Then run: sudo    filemanagercommandHERE
<fishcooker> actually i've install macosx 10.7.2 on these notebook too
<marcuy> mongy, how can I be sure of that without having access to sshd_config?
<mongy> marcuy, cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep -i pubkey
<SilfenX_> Ibis: Oh! So I start the filemanger from a terminal window with sudo in the desktop env?
<reven> hardwired, it's actully xbmc I'm trying to autostart. Got it to autologin on user account on start. but nothing more.
<marcuy> mongy I will try that
<fishcooker> it is more fair than ubuntu on handling the battery life
<fishcooker> 2 hours with extra running application
<hardwired> reven: ah nice. I tell you what I did in private, but I don't know if that's the proper way to do it.
<Ibis> SilfenX_: YEs.
<fishcooker> i wonder why?
<marcuy> mongy, PubkeyAuthentication yes
<SilfenX_> Ibis: Thank you
<Ibis> SilfenX_: That file manager will be running as a user named root, and you can do tasks "as root" WITHIN that file manager.
<Ibis> SilfenX_: Colors usually changes to indicate that you're using a FILEMANAGER as root.
<fishcooker> just miss channel 'ubuntu-like' this on the macosx :p
<fishcooker> you're all awesome here quick n friendly to others.. just miss this community channel on the macosx
<fishcooker> :D
<mongy> marcuy, try connecting with -vvv
<SilfenX_> Ibis: what would the specific syntax be? I only get command not found trying to use any of that
<mongy> marcuy, and paste it on pastebin
<Captain_Crow> hello, does ubuntu come with compiz or does it have to be downloaded from somewhere?
<SilfenX_> Ah! Silly me! It s Nautilus ofc! :P
<Ravior> It came with it but you might consider downloading Compiz Config Settings Manager to customize it.
<Ibis> SilfenX_: What exactly did you typed in to get said error message "command not found"?
<SilfenX_> Ibis: you dont want to know ^^
<Ibis> sudo airhead? o.o
<SilfenX_> yeah, somethign along those lines ^^
<Ibis> What exactly?
<marcuy> mongy, http://pastebin.com/Qti53bjs
<mongy> marcuy, unknown key type...  how did you make the key ?     we never asked this question either, can you login with just the password ?
<Guest82690> testing irc
<marcuy> mongy, after I put id_rsa password I can login
<mongy> marcuy, do you have a passphrase on the key ?
<marcuy> mongy, yes
<kasii> webnet are you still there
<marcuy> mongy, ups so is it ok that being asked?
<mongy> marcuy, and you are entering the passphrase ?
<marcuy> mongy, after I enter key passphrase I can log in
<Rotham> noob question.. should "*/5 * * * *"  set my conjob to repeat every 5 minutes?
<mongy> marcuy, well, there you go then
<webnet> still here
<whoever> hi all, is there a good html5 wysiwyg, bluefish doesn't have html5 and bluegriffon Is a piece of shit , you have to play for the external viewer
<mongy> marcuy, if you dont want a passphrase, just remove your key and make a new one with ssh-keygen and choose no passphrase, then ssh-copy-id it
<marcuy> mongy, hehe sorry, thanks for your time
<webnet> kasii still here
<mongy> marcuy, no worries
<moepigalj23> hello
<moepigalj23> Obama has compiled a remarkable record of economic disasters in his 31 months as President. He has added $4.3 trillion to our national debt, quadrupled our budget deficit, championed an unpopular and unfunded socialized healthcare plan and rammed through an unworkable $800 billion stimulus plan. In the process, gasoline prices have skyrocketed, home sales have tanked, the dollar is being challenged as the global reserve currency a
<moepigalj23> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<soreau> moepigalj23: That is completely off topic for this channel
<soreau> ! ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<moepigalj23> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<fri3za> hi i need help working out LMMS
<fri3za> i installed it but i dont see it in my menu
<c0nfus3d1> could you not run lmms from command line?
<fri3za> nop
<fri3za> its not even there
<fri3za> but it says its installed
<c0nfus3d1> right, so in a command line just type: lmms
<jasmin> hiii
<jasmin> i need help pls
<fri3za> hm
<SilfenX_> does it have any impact on how an installation proceeds if synaptic package manager is ran as root or not?
<fri3za> i think i see the problem
<fri3za> it wasnt in my directory
<sskalnik> SilfenX_:  it should not allow you to install packages without sudo
<fri3za> ro somit must of installed else were
<jasmin> [root@localhost bin]# iperf -s
<jasmin> bind failed: Address already in use
<JGAN> hey guys
<JGAN> can someone tell me the proper permission settings for /lib
<fri3za> sudo ?
<fri3za> lol
<jrib> JGAN: why?
<JGAN> im having the error in 10.04 where i cant open users and groups
<sskalnik> JGAN:  rwxr-xr-x  22 root:root
<JGAN> and i was googling around
<SilfenX_> sskalnik: oh! I invoke synpatic package manager via system menu from remote virtual desktop vnc session. Typically file manager wont allow me to do root stuff using that unless I start it from therminal with sudo. Wonder why synaptic package manager lets me install stuff from just invoking it from the menu then.
<JGAN> and some forum suggested something about those permission settings
<sskalnik> SilfenX_:  who are you logged in as when you use VNC?
<jrib> JGAN: try opening from a terminal
<JGAN> and... i have them correct already :/
<JGAN> wait
<JGAN> i have drwxr-xr-x
<JGAN> so chmod 764?
<sskalnik> JGAN:  no you are good already
<sskalnik> JGAN:  d just means directory
<JGAN> damnit
<JGAN> ok
<JGAN> im in trouble now :/
<webnet> !language | JGAN
<ubottu> JGAN: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SilfenX_> sskalnik: doing a 'top' it looks like xvnc4 is running under my own user account on the server
<Abbie> hey everyone... apologies if i'm not in the right spot (true newbie here).  is there anyone who might be able to offer tips on an install?  i've been googling for hours but still stuck... if this chat an ok place to ask or where should i go?
<sskalnik> SilfenX_:  while in the VNC session, can you do a "whoami"?
<webnet> Abbie,  can you give more detail
<sskalnik> Abbie:  this is the right place
<BernSamson> Abbie: what are you needing to know?
<webnet> Abbie,  what are you having a problem with
<SilfenX_> sskalnik: yes, it gives me my own username. why would synaptic allow root maneouvering and not filemanager?
<twocarlo> has anyone using vmlite lately
<Abbie> i'm trying to install on an old ibook g4, cannot get my computer to pull up the install page on startup
<webnet> are you booting from cd? or usb?
<webnet> Abbie, ^^
<Abbie> i've tried holding down c, alt, etc, burning multiple cds (they work on my friend's pc)
<sskalnik> SilfenX_:  are you running both synaptic and the file manager through the VNC session?
<SilfenX_> yes
<sskalnik> What is the file manager refusing to do without sudo?
<webnet> Abbie, are you booting from cd? or usb?
<Abbie> from a cd
<SilfenX_> sskalnik: no modify access to files owned by root
<Neosano> I'm trying to transfer file from one computer to another using scp. what I get is "received disconnect from 192.168.0.1: 2: Packet corrupt .lost connection"
<Neosano> It doesn't even start to transfer
<SilfenX_> sskalnik: filemanager is nautilus
<Abbie> and the cd appears to be fine, it works on a pc
<webnet> Abbie, try pressing F12?
<Abbie> my friend was able to enter the test mode
<webnet> Abbie, apologies im not totally familiar with booting linux on a mac
<BernSamson> nor am I
<BernSamson> the last mac I tinkered with was an Apple ii back in grade school
<BernSamson> lol
<sskalnik> BernSamson:  the last mac I tinkered with was an ASUS
<Abbie> ok, haven't tried F12... don't think that's the code for my computer but i'll give it a shot... thanks for any advice at all haha, getting desperate
<c0nfus3d1> putenv('DISPLAY=:0'); exec('sudo oowriter'); let apache open oowrtier on the local machine desktop. how can I do this without the use of sudo
<Neosano> there was some hack with ssh to transfer a file.. something with cat, what was it?
<sskalnik> Abbie:  It should be C, but if that does not work, I'm not sure.
<Pupuser> I was trying to format a 3rd hard drive and acadiently formated my C: drive as FAT32, how do I restort it back to NTFS
<Abbie> right, i tried with C.. nothing.  when i hit alt/option it brings up a pic of the hard drive but no cd
<Abbie> the cd reader works great though
<Abbie> so i have no idea what the deal is
<sskalnik> Abbie:  The CD is the PPC version and not i386?
<skilz> How can I disable graphical system boot so I can see verbose mode?
<whoever> is tere a dpkg yet for quanta , their site is up and running but it does not show up in the repos
<Abbie> sskalnik - that i'm not sure, how do i check?
<sskalnik> Abbie:  Does the name of the CD image end with i386 or ppc?
<aanti> good evening. someone willing to assist me with fixing my default entry in grub2 ? have pastes ready
<sskalnik> Abbie:  You will want the ppc version for G4
<Ibis> Anyone here by any chance use the ASUS P8Z68-V motherboard with ubuntu? Experiencing any issues?
<Abbie> oh it does say i386!
<Pupuser> I formated my Windows C: drive as FAT32 by acident, picked the wrong hard drive. How do I recover it?!
<Ibis> Try using this: www.piriform.com/recuva
<Abbie> so i burned the incorrect version?
<sskalnik> Abbie:  Just get the ppc version and you should be good to go
<skilz> After performing a 'apt-get upgrade' my system is running really slow now, 99% cpu, can I revert back some how?
<sskalnik> Abbie:  Yeah, the i386 version is for PCs and newer Macs
<sskalnik> Abbie:  PPC is for G5 and G4
<sskalnik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<sskalnik> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<webnet> Pupuser, Recuvia wont work on a formatted drive use photorec
<moepigalj23> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<Pupuser> Theres no tools that can unformat and restore the Windows 7 NTFS partion?
<webnet> moepigalj23, um ok then
<webnet> Pupuser, im sure there are. hold on
<enthdegree> what the gay why is kubuntu downloading language packs
<sskalnik> Pupuser:  To make sure that nothing gets overwritten, make sure you immediately unmount the drive and do not use it.
<kristianpaul> !ratpoison
<sskalnik> enthdegree:  Language
<Pupuser> Ya I turned off the computer and pulled the hard drive.
<enthdegree> sskalnik: right, the language packs
<kristianpaul> add ratpoison to lightxdm is same is gdm?
<enthdegree> Kubuntu is downloading them on installation.
<Abbie> oh man thank you guys so much... ok looking around that link now to make sure i get the right one
<sskalnik> enthdegree:  No, your language.
<sskalnik> Abbie:  no prob!
<enthdegree> Exactly! I am absolutely lost as to why Kubuntu is installing these language packs to my computer, I was not even given an option to enable them.
<sskalnik> enthdegree:  I meant "please do not use offensive language".
<sskalnik> enthdegree:  The language packs are probably installed by a metapackage
<enthdegree> Oh my goodness. This is an official support channel, I expect people here to act at least halfway professional
<sparr> what is modem-manager and how do I stop it?
<enthdegree> ok thanks sskalnik
<funnyfingers> test
<kristianpaul> yes
<enthdegree> funnyfingers: we see you
<kristianpaul> bye
<teratoma> im going to start asking for help with 'what the gay'
<sskalnik> teratoma:  I can't recommend it.
<salmiak> any idea what is the best program to change fileformat from flv (flashvideo) to mkv? (I don't need the content to be reencoded)
<OerHeks> salmiak, see transcoding > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Transcoding
<amine> bsr
<amine> cvp je soui nv sur ubuntu et je soui un peu perdu
<twocarlo> has anyone know how to cancel the jigdo download and restart it?
<webnet> !language | enthdegree
<ubottu> enthdegree: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<webnet> Pupuser, ok do you have another os on another hdd or something?
<Pupuser> webnet: I have puppy Linux on a bootable flash drive.
<eigar> Tought I'll try to reinstall the desktop on 11.10 before I do a complete re-install of entire system.
<amine> qui peu maider
<Pupuser> webnet: Lucid Puppy, I can install ubuntu programs.
<eigar> Is it as simple as sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome* unity* ?
<webnet> ok Pupuser. give me a sec. i think i found something you can use
<DJones> !fr | amine
<ubottu> amine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SilfenX_> how do you remove a PPA repository via terminal under lucid?
<OerHeks> SilfenX_, ppa purge
<SilfenX_> using ppa-purge result in 'command not found'
<amine> dsl je soui perdu
<Fuchs> amine: si tu veux q'on taide en français, essaye  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Fuchs> amine: else we will gladly help you in english here :)
<OerHeks> SilfenX_, you need to install it first.
<SilfenX_> OerHeks: I tried sudo apt-get install ppt-purge ?
<SilfenX_> it didnt work
<germanxn>  im tring to get this configuration on vim
<germanxn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk285Zc5_Zw&feature=related
<germanxn> but i cant install plugins
<moepigalj23> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<DJones> moepigalj23: Please stop spamming
<moepigalj23> DJones k
<amine> re
<webnet> Pupuser: u still here
<germanxn> when i "make install" on the plugin directory
<Amon-Ra> guys, how do i change language through keyboard?
<Amon-Ra> switch language
<germanxn> it says something la vimball cannot read file <>
<Amon-Ra> i have a fresh install
<webnet> Amon-Ra, System > Preferances>Keyboard
<webnet> :D
<webnet> Amon-Ra, everything still working all good?
<Amon-Ra> webnet: yes!! i just came back home, updated to 11.10 perfect!
<Amon-Ra> webnet: great!!
<webnet> Amon-Ra, Glad to hear that!
<mhsy> hey
<webnet> Amon-Ra, did you find what you were looking for in the keyboard config menu?
<mhsy> xchat is not captured by alt+tab
<mhsy> is that a bug?
<webnet> mhsy, um idk. never seen that
<Amon-Ra> webnet: i don't find the toggle about the language...
<mhsy> 11.10 unity?
<webnet> mhsy, it probably is, but i doubt is going to cause problems
<mhsy> ok
<webnet> Oh crap. lol Amon-Ra... i forgot u r on unity. lol. let me give you the cli name. open a terminal
<Amon-Ra> webnet: how? :)
<SilfenX_> which application should be associated with deb packages to be able to install one just double clicking it from the desktop under gnome?
<webnet> idk. lol. i hate unity for that. try searching for keyboard in the unity menu
<Amon-Ra> i am sorry but i never used this again :) which menu is the unity menu ?:
<webnet> SilfenX_, um that would be dpkg
<wspardaw> hi
<webnet> SilfenX_, but it would open in the ubuntu software center
<mhsy> webnet: not there
<webnet> top left ubuntu button
<Amon-Ra> oh ok
<wspardaw> how u all doing
<webnet> mhsy, what isnt?
<wspardaw> i have a question people
<Amon-Ra> ok i searched for keyboard, i see 5-6 results
<webnet> wspardaw, good and you?
<mhsy> can't find the option to change the keyboard layout
<SilfenX_> i m running a virtual desktop via vnc using gnome-core component only, not a full desktop env. The window popping up displaying apps to associate with doesnt contain anything called dpkg
<webnet> wspardaw, ok
<webnet> what are the options? Amon-Ra. and where did you check mhsy ?
<mhsy> i had it set up back in 9.04
<wspardaw> why isnt anybody connected to the channel ubuntu-bugs?
<mhsy> so it was already configured
<webnet> mhsy oh
<Amon-Ra> webnet: keyboard layout, keyboard input methods, keyboard, universal access, onboard, input method switcher
<ubuntu_n00b> hi, i've got a question about correcting the time displayed in ubuntu. i'm running dual boot windows home XP SP3 and the lastest version of ubuntu (11.X). i found a link that describes how to fix the problem, but i don't know how to imput the command.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Make_Linux_use_.27Local.27_time the command is "edit /etc/default/rcS"
<mhsy> i checked in keyboard layout (including options), and keyboard (including under shortcuts)
<webnet> wspardaw, cause were all here! :P
<wspardaw> ok
<Pupuser> webnet: sorry i lost wifi for a moment, did you find a program?
<webnet> choose the keyboard leyout on Amon-Ra isnt tht waht you were looking for?
<wspardaw> I am just starting to join the bugs team
<ubuntu_n00b> and then you've got to change ubutu to recognise local time
<mhsy> he wants to switch layouts with a key combo
<Amon-Ra> webnet: yes i added the second language there....but how do i switch from english to greek and greek to english with keyboard?
<luckyone> hello all - my icons in nautilus are all gone - everything looks very gnome 2 ish...
<luckyone> any idea what happened?
<webnet> Pupuser... its actually harder to do than i thought. i think this MAY help you though...idk
<mhsy> ubuntu_n00b: press alt+ctrl+T to open up terminal
<webnet> pm me if you need anything Pupuser
<ubuntu_n00b> i tried that
<wspardaw> any advise in where to start ? please
<ubuntu_n00b> but ubuntu didn't recognize the command
<mhsy> sudo?
<MonkeyDust> wspardaw  with what?
<mhsy> what ubuntu are you using right now?
<wspardaw> with contributing to the bugs team
<webnet> Amon-Ra, OHHHHHHH1 lol. ok gotcha.
<MonkeyDust> wspardaw  visit launchpad
<L3d> action!
<L3d> hi folks
<ubuntu_n00b> mhsy: can i just paste the command as written?
<wspardaw> i did and register and signed and i have already been accepted in the team
<L3d> say why can i only vieuw https://www.youtube ,and no other https stuf WTF
<webnet> luckyone, you probably (by you i mean something on the machine :D ) changed to icon set to none
<mhsy> ubuntu_noob: since it is in /etc, you have to be root
<MonkeyDust> wspardaw  glad you found out \0/
<mhsy> ubuntu_noob: so "sudo edit /etc/default/rcS"
<L3d> someone care to enlighten me about this situation ?
<webnet> wspardaw, MonkeyDust Agreed. visit the ubuntu bugs page on launchpad
<luckyone> webnet: that sounds fair - any idea how to change it back?
<webnet> can you get to the display or appearance menu?
<luckyone> webnet: I haven't installed gnome-tweak-tool
<ubuntu_n00b> this is the error message i get: Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/default/rcS" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<ubuntu_n00b> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<ubuntu_n00b> matt@n1:~$
<brightspark> luckyone, System>Preferences>Appearance
<tjiggi_fo> Amon-Ra, shortcut is both ALT keys together
<webnet> can you get to the display or appearance menu? luckyone
<luckyone> webnet: yeah, I have been to both of those, I don't see where to change the icons
<webnet> ok choose your theme and then click customize button
<mhsy> ubuntu_n00b: pm. you will get lost here
<webnet> Lyckyone^^
<luckyone> Amon-Ra: !!! woah! did you write the recovery?
<Amon-Ra> luckyone: what do you mean?
<Amon-Ra> tjiggi_fo: it doesnt seem to work
<webnet> luckyone, did you see what i said
<webnet> ?
<ubuntu_n00b> how do i PM? right click on your handle and select IM?
<webnet> yes^^
<luckyone> brightspark: from there I have Ambiance selected, but icons in nautilus are still all blank
<brightspark> luckyone, customize button> icons tab.  Select your favorite.
<L3d> wahts a good net-monitor ??
<luckyone> brightspark: from 11.10 Appearance screen, I see no customize button
<Amon-Ra> is there a key shortcut to toggle between installed languages to write??
<brightspark> luckyone, perhaps it has been moved- I am on 10.10.  Can anyone confirm this?
<L3d> how come i can only connect to youtube with https over this here so called network ,anyonw ??
<luckyone> webnet: any ideas?
<L3d> ehh annyone
<MonkeyDust> !details| L3d
<ubottu> L3d: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<brightspark> luckyone, in 10.10 at least it is below and to the right, with buttons labelled delete, save as, and install.
<L3d> ok 11.10 and i try to get on the net thru https:// and only youtube works ,how come ??
<L3d> thnx monkeydust
<L3d> got noscript but not for thius :p
<fri3za> adblocker +
<fri3za> is also good
<fri3za> also ghostery
<fri3za> its stops poeple from taking ur cookies
<L3d> the other place i stayed at had the same thing ,also a guided living place of the same organisation
<L3d> got adblock .. hmm need ghostery thnx dude
<brightspark> luckyone, as per launchpad you can no longer change this information in 11.10 (this is by design)
<L3d> also betterprivacy wrocks my s....
<fri3za> also hgetp
<excelsior> Greetings, fellows, I try to install abiword, but it tells me "Requires installation of untrusted packages" and provides only one option, OK, and then doesn't install. Do I go looking for a .deb or what?
<fri3za> https everywere
<L3d> i know it sucks ,thay prob got some other "thing" !@#$%^
<fri3za> its encrypts anything supporting SSL on http
<sparr> I am trying to confirm a bug on ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10, anyone have that and CPAN and willing to run a test for me?
<L3d> so why whitelist youtube ?
<fri3za> HTTPS_everywere
<L3d> mean its like the https only lets youtueb thru ,like a virus
<L3d> bla
<L3d> alos i found some gold today heh
<fri3za> im tlaking about a program called HTTPS-everywere
<fri3za> its encrypts everything u do
<fri3za> on ssl
<fri3za> but the website has to support ssl
<eigar> would this re-install desktop? dpkg --get-selection | sed -n "s/\(.*\(gnome\|unity\)[^ \t]*\).*/\1/p" | xargs apt-get --resinstall install
<fri3za> so now your https: whould work
<L3d> ipv4 is the only conn i get nbo ipv5 WEIRD
<mongy> just use ssh -D
<L3d> thats a good thing .. i need to remember this or write it down ,rolling a joint also hehe
<L3d> eh ipv6
<eigar> list all packages from dpkg that has name with gnome or unity and send them to apt-get --reinstall
<Captain_Crow> i tried to run it and the screen got all glitchy and now i finally got the desktop to come up again, but compiz features wont work at all... anyone know what im doing wrong?
<L3d> that sounds like synaptic use ,im soooo lazyy ,but i should
<excelsior> I try to install abiword, but it tells me "Requires installation of untrusted packages" and provides only one option, OK, and then doesn't install. Do I go looking for a .deb or what?
<L3d> there is a button under somethin ,some help me here
<Captain_Crow> is compiz fusion normally glitchy?
<brightspark> excelsior, are you using aptitude? apt-get? synaptic?
<excelsior> I'm using the Software Center!
<eigar> is there any other packages i should include?
<gabe_> hey guys, my transmission bitTorrent client is using port 51413 but when I click the test button under the network settings it gives me a state of closed. I issued "sudo ufw allow 51413" followd by "sudo ufw enable 51413" and still shows as closed
<MANCHUCK> i cannot find an article on how to install icrontab in ubuntu
<MANCHUCK> anyone know now
<L3d> Xvba -va -vaapi ?
<gabe_> does anyone know what the problem would be please? it doesn't download anything because of this
<MonkeyDust> MANCHUCK  please lowercase your nick -- cron is installed by default in ubuntu
<MANCHUCK> not cron
<MANCHUCK> icron
<murfie> is er nog muziek?
<MonkeyDust> murfie  hier niet
<brightspark> excelsior, sorry I'm not terribly familiar with Software Centre's operation; I would suggest you try using apt-get as it tends to give you the most flexibility.
<eoss> ive installed ssh on my ubuntu box and im trying to not have the server start when i turn on my PC
<eoss> how do i turn off this feature
<murfie> uhuh.. waar dan wel?
<L3d> dude fileplanet MUST have ssl .........
<gabe_> could someone help me please?
<MonkeyDust> murfie  kijk eens in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, met mijn groeten
<Chucky1> hello, i have a question reguarding setting up a mail server on my server
<Chucky1> i did not install any gui interface kde,gnome etc.. everything is command line based
<Chucky1> i want to install a mail server on my server and i was wonder what is a good one that has a web interface to better manage the server?
<MonkeyDust> Chucky1  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Chucky1> i read through that right
<Chucky1> but it seems to be limited..
<L3d> <fri3za> eaven fileplanet dont work enc .....
<Chucky1> i like the postfix mail server but i also need a web interface to manage it
<L3d> gabe can i config your router/ somthin ?
<eoss> ive installed ssh on my ubuntu box and im trying to not have the server start when i turn on my PC
<genn> excelsior: are your sources ok? i just tried installing it now and it did not give me that message
<gabe_> L3d: I'm sorry, what?
<Chucky1> eoss remove all instances of ssh in your startup file
<excelsior> I'm installing to Ubuntu 10.10
<excelsior> Do you think that's it?
<L3d> do u have your own modem/wifi ?
<eoss> Chucky1: where is my startup file
<NullZer0> wondering if anyone can help me. New computer just installed ubuntu - Intel motherboard using integrated graphics but can't get resolution right?
<gabe_> yes
<L3d> maybe you have changed the upload rate on the modem itslef ?
<gabe_> not at all... and everything was working before
<abstrakt> I'm getting this error when trying to install *any* of the nvidia drivers under xfce
<abstrakt> 2011-12-09 18:46:05,413 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_173_updates).enabled(): target_alt None current_alt /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf other target alt None other current alt None
<abstrakt> I don't have GNOME or KDE installed
<abstrakt> would that be a problem?
<L3d> my port is being blocked too ,but the ppl here "say " its broken down or something to keep uploading low .. but i have https errors so im not happy
<whoever> need help to get kde headers to install quanta , i get this error when I try to configure :checking for KDE... configure: error:
<whoever> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<genn> excelsior: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<whoever> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<gabe_> it's just now that it suddenly stopped downloading... it sits there idle even though there are seeders
<whoever> and  I have kdewebdev installed
<excelsior> genn: how do I do that?
<excelsior> is it ok to just let apt-get install it without it being "authenticated?"
<abstrakt> here's the full paste from my logs
<abstrakt> http://pastie.org/private/jhdlptqpegu9hd6tmmqna
<mongy> eoss, sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<excelsior> Install packages without verification? Y/n?
<excelsior> y?
<mhsy> y
<enthdegree> What's the package name for kernel headers?
<L3d> tr using deluge ,maybe with plug-ins or another client ,i know and have tohe patients to "wait " this out i know .. leave transmission ,and when u return after a day its done  SOMEHOW i dunno i know this all sucks .
<L3d>  ehhh ok
<Chucky1> esso you still there?
<eoss> yup
<L3d> ok queens o the stone age hehehe
<eoss> I did what mongy says
<eoss> thanks guys
<Chucky1> update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<Chucky1> ohh ok
<Chucky1> he help you
<Chucky1> ok
<Chucky1> i wasnt paying attention
<FloodBot1> Chucky1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abstrakt> enthdegree, build-essential I think will bring in kernel headers
<abstrakt> I could be wrong
<Chucky1> ok what would be a good mail server to use that has a web interface to manage the server
<Chucky1> ?
<L3d> angelfire ?
<L3d> :p
<L3d> lycos is on there
<mongy> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`(uname -r)`
<L3d> can u explain what i need to do to get a better ssh ? instead of ssl ..stuff
<MonkeyDust> Chucky1  maybe this helps you decide which is best for your needs http://webserver.com/
<L3d> but normally if one say youtube https works ,another say fileplanet should too , and it dont ,someone know why ?>
<Chucky1> no wait
<Chucky1> i dont need a mail server.
<Chucky1> look
<excelsior> sudo apt-get update fixed the problem, and then I didn't get the error when installing.
<Chucky1> i have my own server.. i want to install a mail server
<Chucky1> i would like to know which mail server software to use that has a web interface for easy management
<Chucky1> ?
<L3d> been a while need to try that again too
<MonkeyDust> Chucky1  have you searched in the repos?
<Chucky1> no because i dont know what im looking for
<Chucky1> i had it setup years ago but its been awhile since ive done one
<Chucky1> i cant even remember what i used before
<Chucky1> been incarcerated for a few years
<L3d> lol how do i actually install the udates i checked ion the console heh got that wrong the other time ..
<Chucky1> apt-get install updates
<Chucky1> apt-get install upgrades
<Chucky1> reboot
<L3d> thnx m8
<L3d> will do .. ;)
<Chucky1> those are 3 seperate commands homie
#ubuntu 2011-12-10
<MonkeyDust> Chucky1  if you're familiar with the command line, type: apt-cache search mail server|less, maybe you find something
<washuu_de> I used firestarter for more than one year. Now I upgraded to maverick and firestarter does not work right anymore. It looks to me like there is a firewall over which I have no control now
<murfie> dude.. there is no mail server with a web interface
<washuu_de> not maverick! I meant natty
<Hilarie> murfie squirrel mail
<genn> L3d: it should be sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<murfie> either you're looking for a html mail client like squirrelmail, or you're looking for a mta and you should just use postfix
<Chucky1> i forget other people do use root
<Chucky1> postfix with squirrelmail
<Chucky1> ?
<L3d> with the install it says e: unable to loacte packages
<L3d> locate
<Chucky1> sudo apt-get install updates
<L3d> lol
<brightspark> L3d: sudo apt-get update, not sudo apt-get install updates
<Chucky1> oh im rusty damn
<L3d> E: Unable to locate package updates
<brightspark> same for upgrade
<genn> L3d: because you're trying to install the package called 'updates' with that command and there is no package by that name
<L3d> so it gets and installs at the same time ?
<amine> pour aler sur ubuntu fr
<murfie> I vote we should bundle ubuntu with a package called 'updates'.. who's with me?
<murfie> it should do something like the 'sl' command :)
<washuu_de> I have a question. Say when you have time...
<L3d> so whats the cmd to instaal the updates and stuf ??
<L3d> dam i confused
<murfie> just click the update button
<L3d> and this keyboard isnt helping
<brightspark> L3d, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mongy> L3d,  forget ssl, just use ssh locally.  sudo apt-get install ssh,  ssh youruser@localhost -D 1234  then in browser set proxy to SOCKS5  localhost 1234 (replace 1234 with whatever you like)
<murfie> first of all, forget the sudo thing
<brightspark> L3d, update has apt check if new upgrades are available; upgrade installs the latest version of the package
<murfie> do sudo -s once and do passwd to set a root password
<L3d> this si fun
<brightspark> murfie, we do not encourage setting a root password here.
<amine_> salut
<mhsy> salut
<L3d> now i get id
<murfie> where's "here"?
<genn> washuu_de: just ask
<washuu_de> Hi
<fructose> Anyone know a graphical mail client that works with local mail?
<murfie> kmail?
<mhsy> hi
<washuu_de> @Genn: I used firestarter for more than one year. Now I upgraded to maverick and firestarter does not work right anymore. It looks to me like there is a firewall over which I have no control now
<L3d> so i need ghostry and ssh ,wich i need to copy the text from here ,so no ssl :D
<brightspark> murfie, this channel in particular, and most ubuntu support you will find is the same.  The accepted practice is to use sudo and gksudo as appropriate.
<fri3za> https_everywere
<fri3za> :)
<murfie> brightspark: it's like asking your parents if you're allowed to go to the movies, while you're 20 years old
<MonkeyDust> !root| murfie
<ubottu> murfie: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<murfie> yawn:)
<amine> je veu re rejoint ubuntu fr
<Yukiii> hi
<yeats> !fr | amine
<ubottu> amine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<L3d> will do ,thnx pps will return in a short while gl&hf and gtfo wit youtube imo
<murfie> if you don't separate root and a user in sudoers, you're asking for troubles
<washuu_de> genn: Are you here anymore? Do you need more info? Say so please instead of just disappearing
<L3d> know all dutch +belgium certificates were hacked weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<L3d> burp
<murfie> in fact, a root password must be strong, and a user password, oh well, tends to be less strong. and when that user is in the sudoers file, you have an immediate security breach, hence, don't be a fool and just use a root password and use it wisely
<amine> merci yeats
<amine>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<mes0r> i think my lucid distro (vendor provided) is running an older kernel.  How can I find the default kernel version?
<_cb> Am using 9.10 the Karmic Koala and planning to upgrade to 11.10. When I installed 9.10 I created several partitiions (recommended by a book). Want to do a fresh re-install but want to leave /dev/sda10 intact. Will I be able to do that pretty easily?
<genn> washuu_de: still her but not really familiar with firestarter or firewalls. sorry, hope someone else can help.
<amine>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<washuu_de> Genn:ok. I ask at another time. people here are busy. Time for bed for me anyway.
<brightspark> amine, ne tapez pas un espace avant le "/".
<washuu_de> Gen: tnx anyway
<genn> washuu_de: no worries. good luck.
<yeats> !info linux lucid | mes0r
<ubottu> mes0r: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.36.42 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Yukiii> hi
<murfie> cb: yes but be sure to do manual partitioning
<amine> re salut
<mes0r> ubottu: thanks so i should be on 2.6.32 at least.   how would my vendor have gotten the 2.6.18 kernel installed
<ubottu> mes0r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mes0r> haha
<amine> re salut
<Yukiii> salut amine
<Yukiii> tu es d'ou?
<yeats> mes0r: could be an older installation that just still has the older kernel installed?
<mes0r> so they are just installing from an old version, gotcha.  i will ask them to update
<yeats> mes0r: mind you, it would have to be *really* old ;-)
<mes0r> ok thanks
<gfgffsdfjgidfg> hi
<frotzed> Anyone involved in the papercuts stuff?
<excelsior> how does one edit the gui Applications menu without using the gui editor? The gui editor doesn't work.
<washuu_de> Can anyone help me with DCC problems? It started after I upgraded from maverickt to natty
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| excelsior washuu_de
<ubottu> excelsior washuu_de: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<washuu_de> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<excelsior> MonkeyDust: !inappropriate
<zteam> Hi
<zteam> Is there any way to disable the executeflag permisson
<excelsior> how does one edit the gui Applications menu without using the gui editor? The gui editor doesn't work.
<zteam> I need to install a wine application from a cd and the executable flag prevents me from doing it
<Hatori> Zteam. Change it
<murfie> copy it to another medium first
<brightspark> zteam: right-click>Properties>Permissions.  select the ones you want.
<washuu_de> I want to use xdcc. I changed from maverick to natty. It worked in natty. now it is not working. Is that a correctly formed question ? Oh yes.. xdcc doesn't work since I upgraded.
<zteam> Hatori, that won't work on a CD...
<excelsior> how does one edit the gui Applications menu without using the gui editor? The gui editor doesn't work.
<zteam> brightspark you can't change the permisson on a CD
<frotzed> excelsior, what version?
<Hatori> Excelsior. You can use a lot of basic editor. Almost of configuration was on plain files
<indicator> Hi, I have a thinkpad T520 and for some reason, I cannot connect to wireless n access points
<murfie> use a cable?
<indicator> that's not a fix...
<Hatori> Excelsior. You can copy it to disk
<zteam> and if I try to run it from a commandline I get this
<zteam> wine /media/cdrom/ installer.exe
<frotzed> excelsior, maybe gedit ~/.local/share/applications/name.desktop
<zteam> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\plugplay.exe"
<bigterd> anyone know of a good torrent client that will run in the background, and scan a folder for new *.torrent files, and automacically fire them up if detected?
<frotzed> bigterd, pretty sure Deluge can be configured that way
<qmanjr5> Is it possible to set an SFTP location to the sidebar?
<murfie> rtorrent
<bigterd> frotzed, thx  i'll check int oit.
<murfie> no
<murfie> use rtorrent
<bigterd> garh! which is the simplist?
<bigterd> prefer it to work on open or freebsd, but linux is fine.
<genn> indicator: do you see the network?
<murfie> as I said
<murfie> rtorrent
<frotzed> Depends on what you want.  Deluge has a gui, rtorrent is command line
<frotzed> One is wildly popular, one is obscure.
<bigterd> strictly ssh
<bigterd> :/
<bigterd> and it's a 486/66 with 8mb ram
<frotzed> sounds like you need a console-driven client
<excelsior> frotzed: thanks, but no cigar. I'm using 10.10, any other thoughts about where to find a way to edit the Applications menu? Someone has managed to mess it up, and I can't get the Office menu back where it belongs.
<washuu_de> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<abstrakt> oh man, so I just tried sudo apt-get install nvidia-96
<abstrakt> and the command 'worked'
<abstrakt> but now my system is totally hosed
<abstrakt> wtf, i can only see one line of text in irssi
<abstrakt> weird, the user list is blocking the rest
<loglady> what do i type to switch to a different server
<bigterd> abstrakt, i tried to upgrade a 8x distro to the latest, but first i had to go to 9x, then 10x, then 11x, only to discover i had to use a gui to do it!
<bigterd> ha, shit.
<polardude1983> Hello, I am trying to convert any videos in a folder, and have the same output name as the input name. Right now any video converted renames to movie.mp4. How do i keep the original title?
<washuu_de> I upgraded to natty and now I can't use DCC anymore.
<theopensourcemc> peace!\
<webnet> hello all im back!
<webnet> :D
<excelsior> I have a problem with my Applications menu, Accessories is missing, Office was accidentally dropped in Science and can't be moved back, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, I installed the Edubuntu package, can anyone recommend a solution?
<washuu_de> I give up on you. Godd night
<theopensourcemc> help installing a tar
<gotgnu> is there any way installing gnome 3.2 in ubuntu 11.10?
<webnet> ok excelsior, right click the menu and select edit menus.
<gnu_lorien> I can't seem to get ctrl alt backspace to work in Ubuntu 11.10. I use xfce so I tried the setxbmap setting from https://wiki.edubuntu.org/X/Config/DontZap and it doesn't seem to work
<xangua> gotgnu: oneiric already uses gnome 3.2
<glebihan> gotgnu, you're already running gnome3.2, if you mean gnome-shell, it's in the repos
<webnet> that will allow you to edit the menu back to the way it was excelsior. pm if you need additional help
<gotgnu> glebihan: so just sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<frotzed> gotgnu, there are many many tuts online for using gnome-shell in ubuntu 11.10
<glebihan> gotgnu, yes
<gotgnu> glebihan: see I thought ubuntu 11.10 was gnome 3.0
<glebihan> gotgnu, it's 3.2
<gotgnu> glebihan: thanks man
<glebihan> gotgnu, you're welcome
<jikay> hi
<jikay> hi
<w0_> hello
<frotzed> jikay, hello
<jikay> yes|::
<jikay> can you help me
<jikay> frotzed
<jikay> sbts-tv
<sbts-tv> hi all, are there any raid experts around?
<sbts-tv> jikay: hi there
<jikay> frotzed, hello
<jikay> hi too
<frotzed> jikay, I can try
<polardude1983> When converting a video in command line how do i keep the original title? espcially when batch converting?
<loglady> what do i type to switch to a different server
<RxDx> i bought a notebook with nvidia optimus.. how can i enable the nvidia graphic card on ubuntu?
<sbts-tv> polardude1983: i haven't seen anything you have said previously but, first would need to know what commandline you are using to do the conversion.
<polardude1983> sbts-tv, here is the command line for what im using http://paste.ubuntu.com/765497/
<sbts-tv> RxDx: there should be a menu item (normally in Applications>Settings or Applications>system) called "Additional Drivers"
<loglady> irssi
<loglady> join #logladyland
<sbts-tv> loglady: check out "/help server" and "/help channel"
<sbts-tv> loglady: that is for servers, if you want to join another channel look at "/help join"
<sbts-tv> polardude1983: give me a moment to look
<RxDx> sbts-tv: there are no officialy driver that supports optimus technology
<``PeeR> someone is on weechat here?
<Arcademan> Is there any directions on how to do a net install of Ubuntu I might find?
<sbts-tv> RxDx: Oh, sorry I am so used to ubuntu being very wuick to have new nvidia drivers available.
<LABcrab> Hello!  i have many files that end with ".temp" extension.  How can i bulk remove them please?
<sbts-tv> RxDx: hve you found anything on the web regarding drivers for optimus?
<webnet> LABcrab, why do you need to remove them?
<Gskellig> can someone help me with a 403 forbidden apache error on my ubuntu server?
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: with EXTREEM caution in each directory that contains the files try "rm *.temp" if it blows up your system don't blame me. please do read "man rm" first
<LABcrab> webnet: Let me make a correction, sorry.
<LABcrab> What i mean is to remove the ".temp" extension.  For example, rename "file1.png.temp" and "file2.mp3.temp" to "file1.png" and "file2.mp3".
<velociostrich> Since dbus has replaced gconf, are all applications no longer using gconf? How can I remove the unnecessary keys in gconf that are now in gsettings/dconf?
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: well that changes things quite a lot!!!!!
<burnt1> hi, just moved from windows 7 to ubuntu, loving it
<burnt1> got a q :)
<burnt1> I dont see system menu on my tool bar
<burnt1> just applications and places
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: check out the man page for find. it has an option "exec" that will allow you to do what you want
<xangua> velociostrich: don'y you mean Dconf ¿¿
<LABcrab> sbts-tv: isn't there a blk page?
<velociostrich> xangua: Yes, whoops
<burnt1> am i doing anything wrong
<xangua> dconf != dbus velociostrich
<velociostrich> xangua: I know
<velociostrich> xangua: Typo
<velociostrich> or rather, a brainfart
<sbts-tv> polardude1983: I am just having a look to see what I can find.
<frotzed> burnt1: what functions are you looking for in particular?
<burnt1> how do I system > prefs
<polardude1983> sbts-tv, ok thank you
<burnt1> sorry just system > preferences
<abstrakt> so I just did sudo apt-get install nvidia-96
<burnt1> so can set stuff, just dont seem to see it
<abstrakt> and I totally screwed up my system
<webnet> Ohhh LABcrab . ok
<abstrakt> how can I undo this? is it possible?
<frotzed> burnt1: the vast majority of those preferences are going to be managed via the "apps" in the dash
<tmus> How do I install oneiric (desktop) on a preformatted / part? the installer seems to insist on mkfs'ing it?
<chromaticwt> I have kernel 3.1.4 installed and I just compiled 3.1.5, how can I use ksplice to install the new kernel without rebooting?
<burnt1> frotzed,  thanks, but going through guides trying to learn, and lots say goto system > preferences etc
<velociostrich> chromaticwt: Deep wizardy.
<burnt1> so struggling a bit
<velociostrich> chromaticwt: I don't know if this is the right place for that kind of question, there might be a kernel related irc channel that's better
<frotzed> burnt1: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<chromaticwt> ok
<robin0800> velociostrich: you use dconf editor
<_cb> Am moving from Ubuntu 9 to Ubuntu 11. Will a backup from Evolution on 9 restore on 11 (Assume 11 comes with Evolution)
<velociostrich> robin0800: You mean to say that in using dconf editor that will remove superflous gconf keys? That sounds unlikely
<burnt1> latest
<frotzed> burnt1: so on the dock on the left, on top is the link for the dash.  I'd start by exploring what the apps do in that dash.
<root____1> Hiiiii guys
<burnt1> but I installed old style gnome
<burnt1> got rid of tool bar
<burnt1> just want those options
<frotzed> burnt1: ooohhhhh
<burnt1> so can go system > preferences etc
<RyanP> I'm running Oneiric. gnome-settings-daemon keeps crashing on me. Logging out, removing ~/.gconf and logging in works for that login. Is this something other people have seen?
<sbts-tv> polardude1983: unfortunately handbrake doesn't give you an option to do that as far as I can see. so I think you should read "man find" and especially look at the "exec" option.
<burnt1> im an it manager for a finance house so trying to get down with linux, so can migrate everything over
<root____1> hii Guys i have problem when i do : Can't Find /dev/sr0 ; i don't have a SATA .. HELP HELP HELP HELP !!!!!!
<polardude1983> sbts-tv, ok will do
<sbts-tv> polardude1983: you basically need to use find to "find" each file and run handbrake on it using find's exec function
<polardude1983> sbts-tv, k
<robin0800> velociostrich: if they are common I guess it will but you can also install gconf editor
<Mattheas> Does anyone know how to assign a specific driver to an ethernet port?
<``PeeR> RyanP: what does it do when it crashs ?
<burnt1> this is upsetting me a little... want system menu!
<velociostrich> robin0800: That's not the problem. Since I've upgraded to 11.10, it left gconf keys that are no longer needed since there are dconf keys that do the same and those gconf keys are ignored. I was just curious if there was a way to remove them
<webnet> LABcrab, i would say go to the desired directory in terminal.
<mophead> Hi everyone! Where do I find my divx cache?
<frotzed> burnt1: I understand your frustration
<burnt1> why is it not there?
<burnt1> they remove it or somthing
<webnet> LABcrab, then type rm *.temp
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: what do you mean by a "blk page" ?
<webnet> Anyone want to second me on that
<webnet> ???
<chibas> Hey Guuyyys
<frotzed> burnt1: unfortunately I can't help you much with your specific situation.  I'm very familiar with the old gnome 2 and the new Unity but not gnome 2 on 11.10
<webnet> oh dont do that.
<chibas> I Have Problem Can't Find /dev/sr0 ???????
<webnet> LABcrab, dont follow my direction
<RyanP> ``PeeR: My trackpad stops working and the file browser doesn't look or act right.
<frotzed> * but not the gnome 2-style menus on 11.10
<sbts-tv> webnet: if you read the rest of what LABcrab said, he made a mistake, he wants to rename, not remove
<LABcrab> sbts-tv: Precisely.
<Mattheas> Does anyone know how to assign a specific driver to an ethernet port? 3 of the ports on my multiport NIC have gone to eth*_rename
<Ogredude> good lord, ejabberd is horrible
<webnet> sbts-tv, yeah i just saw that thats why i said dont do what i said
<LABcrab> i wish it was easier.  Sometimes there are bulk programs that rename picture files from "IMG2432.JPG" to "03 - Photo.jpg"
<Mattheas> Ogredude: What was your first clue :D
<mophead> Hi everyone! Where do I find my divx cache?
<Ogredude> Mattheas: when I saw the config file was incomprehensible and the documentation was completely unhelpful
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: it can be done with a script (bash, perl, etc) or outright using find.
<webnet> sbts-tv, LABcrab  isnt a temp not actually the file but a temp file used when downloading?
<LABcrab> sbts-tv: Is there a guide somewhere?
<Ogredude> moving to jabberd2.  I read that its config is in XML.  I understand XML.
<Mattheas> Ogredude: that's nothing. Openfire just released a software update that makes it impossible to use spark. SMH x4
<LABcrab> webnet: That was simply an example.  :)
<webnet> LABcrab, what do you mean
<webnet> ??
<burnt1> ah thanks frotzed
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: a quick google search for these terms "linux use find to rename bulk files" shows up quite a few options
<``PeeR> RyanP: did you just upgrade for 11.04 or 11.10 ?
<Mattheas> Does anyone know how to assign a specific driver to an ethernet port? 3 of the ports on my multiport NIC have gone to eth*_rename
<LABcrab> But they must keep their original name!
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: yep
<LABcrab> "rename -v 's/\.JPG$/\.jpg/' *.JPG"
<LABcrab> "rename -v 's/\.temp$/\/' *.JPG"
<RyanP> ``PeeR: It's a new install.
<robin0800> velociostrich: your best bet is a good backup and a clean install but gconv is still migrating to dconv and a certain amount of duplication still exists though very few gconf keys appear to work now
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: goes to show, even a knowledgeable person can learn, I had not used rename before, one of the links I mentioned is about the same as yours
<``PeeR> RyanP: new install, did you read this : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-04/ ???
<webnet> OK LABcrab, here go to dir command: mv *.jpg.temp *.jpg
<webnet> Second me sbts-tv ?
<``PeeR> it's not most up to date RyanP but it could help
<velociostrich> robin0800: In that case I'll just leave it alone. Hopefully by the next release dconf will have fully replaced gconf and perhaps the installation scripts will take care of the unnecessary keys, or it will be possible to simply remove gconf altogether.
<LABcrab> :D
<mophead> Hi everyone! Where do I find my divx cache? Trying to play a streaming file in vlc
<sbts-tv> webnet: not so sure that will work, I think the shell globbing and expansion may cause a major stuff up there.
<sbts-tv> webnet: the rename command is actually designed to do the job
<Ogredude> Mattheas: really?  That sucks.
<Ogredude> I'm only guessing at this point that jabberd2 is going to be okay
<LABcrab> webnet: Doesn't accept anything but directories.  :(
<``PeeR> RyanP:  it's not most up to date RyanP but it could help
<webnet> sbts-tv, ok. makes sense
<Mattheas> Ogredude: XMPP as a community has lost their minds
<RyanP> ``PeeR: Yes, I've got the updates installed, and the additional drivers installed and such. I won't swear to it, but I'm thinking this might have started happening after the most recent updates.
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: I have been doing embedded linux system design and server support etc for nearly 20 years and never had occasion to use rename so thankyou for helping me learn a little more
<Ogredude> it looks like there's about fifteen zillion different XMPP servers available, and absolutely no indications of which ones are decent and which ones are crap.
<Ogredude> I only installed ejabberd because it's what was listed on Ubuntu's wiki page
<LABcrab> sbts-tv: you're welcome.  :)  But webnet's command only seems to work with directories.
<Ogredude> all I want is an internal IM server, dangit :)
<``PeeR> RyanP: well yeah I think developpers have a lot of job, this is a big change... Can't believe they already releas 12.xx ...
<webnet> un try adding -R to the end of mv LABcrab
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: not true, mv will take directories, or file, or for that matter even devices. but used like webnet mentioned it will make a mess of everything.
<LABcrab> Doesn't accept it.
<RyanP> ``PeeR: Oh sure. I was just wondering if this was a known problem or anything.
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: I recommend making a copy of a few files into a temp directory and testing BEFORE running on live data. you could even just use "touch" to create a few empty files and try it out
<webnet> ok sbts-tv is right LABcrab
<``PeeR> RyanP: not by me sadly... sorry
<RyanP> ``PeeR: Ok, thanks
<``PeeR> RyanP: you're welcome
<sbts-tv> webnet: mv has no -R option :)
<vitaldoc> -R
<diverdud`> -r
<webnet> sbts-tv, you are correct. lol idk i must have been thinking of the rm command. recursive is already implied on a move command
<sbts-tv> diverdud`: mv doesn't have a recurse (-R or -r) option, sorry :)
<LABcrab> sbts-tv: Doesn't work for me at all. Does nothing.
<mattgyver> My Wireless card suddenly became disabled but was working earlier, any suggestions? (10.10)
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: please paste your exact command
<webnet> ^^ yes
<|Long|> hi guys, is there a cmd can tell me which hard drive is not mounted?
<mattgyver> disregard, I had a moment.
<LABcrab> "mv -r *.*.temp *.*"
<webnet> sbts-tv, what if he used the -v parameter in mv
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: no you can't use mv, if you want a ready to go command you MUST use rename
<webnet> ok. lol. i know from experience bulk rename is semi complicated with the rename comman
<webnet> *command
<sbts-tv> webnet: mv is designed to handle one file or the top of a dir branch only. it actually does no processing on multiple files.
<LABcrab> sbts-tv: Can you help me please?
<webnet> sbts-tv, OHHH ok gotcha
<pierre_desktop> Hi, I installed a new theme with icons and all. It was a .deb file but when I try to look for it in package manager, it's nowhere to be found. Another user tried to desinstall it from the terminal but then it wrecked his ubuntu installation. Would there be a way to reinstall the gnome default theme at all? I'm running Ubuntu 11.04
<milamber> |Long|: are you looking for: sudo fdisk -l    ?
<michaeljwjr> Why is it that no matter what when I update my drivers on my video card, my System Info still always says "VESA:CYPRESS" under Graphics ?
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: if you could pasebin the output of ls for a sample of the files you want to rename please
<|Long|> milamber, that doesn't tell me which drive is not mouted
<usr13> |Long|: mount
<n0sq> i'm having trouble converting 2 mandriva machines to ubuntu 11.10 - i formatted all partitions except for /home but i can't login except as guest - i won't lose much data if i formatted /home but i'd rather not do that
<LABcrab> Substitution replacement not terminated at (eval 1) line 1.
<LABcrab> 1 : commande introuvable
<|Long|> usr13, yes that work thanks alot
<sbts-tv> |Long|: there are two commands you should try, "mount" which will tell you what is mounted, and "sudo blkid" which will tell you what drives are on the system. also "cat /proc/partitions"
<|Long|> sbts-tv, thanks
<usr13> n0sq: Just use same user name and do not format /home/user
<LABcrab> i almost want to give up and rename them manually!  :O  :(  :'(
<webnet> LABcrab, try this:
<milamber> |Long|: also the command: df
<webnet> LABcrab, find /folder/the/files/are/in/ -name *.jpg.temp -exec rename -n 's/jpg.temp$/jpg/'
<BarkingFish> ah, webnet - did you manage to sort out kripton and his graphics issues earlier?
<michaeljwjr> Why is it that no matter what when I update my drivers on my video card, my System Info still always says "VESA:CYPRESS" under Graphics ?
<n0sq> usr13: i did that but i can't log in - it seems that it accepts the password but i keep getting dumped back to the login screen
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: I think you will have some luck with something like "rename s/.temp// *.temp"
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: have you read the man page for rename? also check this link for some examples http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/06/how-to-rename-files-in-group/
<usr13> n0sq: Sounds like the system either did not use the existing /home/ partition, or it is full.  ( /home/ is on a seperate partition, right?)
<usr13> n0sq: df
<n0sq> usr13: yes - /, /usr, /var,/home are different partions
<meni> hi
<LABcrab> All i get is an evil blinking cursor!
<usr13> n0sq: I don't know then.
<n0sq> i tried going back to mandriva and had the same problem
<``PeeR>  my mouse...
<meni> i want to make usb that can boot ubuntu,also that ill be able to save changes on this usb, Universal-USB-Installer can do that right?
<usr13> n0sq: Could it be that the /home/ partition is full?
 * n0sq hates these live cd's because you can't customize the install
<``PeeR> when I scrollup the wheel... it makes like I was doing BACK... in firefox but also in everything where I can do BACK...
<n0sq> usr13: nope, not full
<LABcrab> sbts-tv: Typing that just gives me an empty cursor that keeps blinking.
<usr13> n0sq: I don't know.  I've done it myself and so I know it works, not sure where you may have gone wrong. Sorry...
<FuzzyNuts> Hi, do you want the boinc ball case?
<FuzzyNuts> I need help, I just repackaked Fuduntu with AmigaOS Kernel instead of Stable 3.0.1 Kernel of Linux while driving my blue mustang to Red Blue Hat Offices!
<sbts-tv> n0sq: can you login as any user? if so start a terminal and use "ls -la /home" to find out what user and group own the directories there. then "grep username /etc/passwd" and "grep groupname /etc/group" and make sure things look right
<webnet> BarkingFish, nope
<sidney_> can someone [lease tell me how to tell which repository is old or outdated and how to remove them http://paste.ubuntu.com/765080/
<sbts-tv> LABcrab: as I asked before can you please pastebin output of "ls" for the directory you need to rename files in
<n0sq> sbts-tv: only as guest
<sw> And actually it was Fwet who had Blue Car as his Mustang is very very very blue. My car isn''t classified as blue as it's colour code is Navy Blue so it's not really blue.
<usr13> n0sq: I suppose you could boot into failsafe mode and create another user, give new user admin privileges, (and all other necessary privileges), and then log in as the new user and try to fix it from there.
<sbts-tv> n0sq: that should be fine
<FuzzyNuts> Guys, HELP! I just repackaked Fuduntu with AmigaOS Kernel instead of Stable 3.0.1 Kernel of Linux while driving my blue mustang to Red Blue Hat Offices!
<FuzzyNuts> What do I do?
<n0sq> usr13: i don't know what the problem is either because i've put ubuntu on 2 other laptops with no problems
<n0sq> usr13: there is no failsafe option given at boot
<milamber> sidney_: that looks like a stock set for lucid . . . are you experiencing any issues specifically? you may just need to comment out the line for the cd . . .
<n0sq> no grub menu at all
<usr13> n0sq: Don't remember, but you should see it at the grub boot menu
<FuzzyNuts> disregard this i'm a dumbass
<``PeeR> not sure if I've been clear...
<``PeeR>  my mouse...
<``PeeR> when I scrollup the wheel... it makes like I was doing BACK... in firefox but also in everything where I can do BACK...
<FuzzyNuts> Can anyone help me? Fuduntu still wasn't 2 years ago.
<n0sq> usr13: there is no grub menu at all
<sw> and I have thermodynamics netbook with truck power instead of passenger car performance engine
<``PeeR> FuzzyNuts: ask
<sidney_> milamber, update manager and terminal failed to update mismatch size
<usr13> n0sq: add new user to   adm plugdev netdev admin
<FuzzyNuts> PeeR: I said, I just repackaked Fuduntu with AmigaOS Kernel instead of Stable 3.0.1 Kernel of Linux while driving my blue mustang to Red Blue Hat Offices!
<hendaus> help please
<milamber> sidney_: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> n0sq: What do you mean there is no grub menu?  Sure there is.  Hit Esc as it is starting to boot.  (Keep hitting it because the time window is narrow.)
<milamber> usr13: isn't it right shift for grub?
<hendaus> what is the code to convert wav to mp3 on ffmpeg_
<FuzzyNuts> WILL SOMEBODY ME BLOODY HELP?!
<usr13> n0sq: milamber says it's shift  Yea, hold down the shift key.
<sw> Learn the space science or GTFO
<sbts-tv> hendaus: not to be rude, have you read the manpage for ffmepg? "man ffmpeg"
<usr13> milamber: I think most any key will do it but shift is more-than-likely best to use.
<FuzzyNuts> FUCKING HELL, I NEED HELP!
<usr13> n0sq: So hold down the shift key.
<milamber> !language | FuzzyNuts
<ubottu> FuzzyNuts: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<usr13> someone boot FuzzyNuts
<hendaus> sbts-tv,  hi friend, i am newbie and i dont know much on ubuntu
<FuzzyNuts> Just because you don't know the space science
<n0sq> usr13: isn't the grub menu suppose to come up by default? why should i have to press any key to see the grub menu?
<nick000> in unity why can't i hold down my arrow keys ?? this is driving crazy when trying to code
<``PeeR> google is your friend if you don't find here what you're looking for...
<FuzzyNuts> Because unity is SHIT
<LinoSP> hi   Is ext4 fs  a good choice for a 10 yo system?
<usr13> n0sq: It's just that they have it on a short fuse
<usr13> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<nick000> this is happening every couple of days ;/
<milamber> LinoSP: it is fine for general use, any particular reason you ask?
<stepnjump> I installed a .deb package but the package is not listed in the Ubuntu Software Center. Should I be able to remove it by apt-get install package-name.deb?
<FuzzyNuts> LinoSP: I'd say ReiserFS, then use it to kill your wife
<hendaus> sbts-tv,  can u help me please
<stepnjump> sorry apt-get remove ...
<``PeeR> exit
<nick000> I have spoken to other people and they have had the same issue.. is there any workaround to allow the arrow keys to work correctly ??
<``PeeR> lol
<``PeeR> sorry, wrong window
<n0sq> usr13: i couldn't get it to come up - it shouldn't go by that fast anyway
<sbts-tv> hendaus: for questions like that there are a large number of examples on the web, a google search for "ffmpeg wav to mp3" should be informative
<milamber> stepnjump: unless you installed it as a package probably not. you have to use dpkg
<Soath> dpkg -r
<LinoSP> milamber: because im installing   lubuntu in an old  Laptop with 160MB of RAM
<FuzzyNuts> do rm -rf
<sidney_> milamber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/765528/
<milamber> LinoSP: then ext4 is fine
<usr13> n0sq: Did you hold down the Shift key the whole time?
<stepnjump> milamber ok and how should I find the packages name?
<hendaus> sbts-tv,  ok i read from websites but i come to here to get a help if someone help
<sbts-tv> hendaus: also most linux utilities will have a "manpage" for ffmpeg if you run "man ffmpeg" at the command line (terminal) you will be able to read all about it, including get some examples
<milamber> stepnjump: are you not sure what the package is called?
<Syco54645> hm
<FuzzyNuts> Who said dixie dancer?
<usr13> n0sq: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<LinoSP> milamber: thx ;)
<milamber> sidney_: that usually means you are trying to run it from the command line with software center open
<stepnjump> yes of course... ok.. I thought they were called something else hum.... ok milamber  thanks let me try it
<sw> I think A500 is my only real hope argumenting here
<stepnjump> dpkg -r or -P milamber ?
<Bibo> Are you trying to convert music or video or something??
<milamber> sidney_: only one program can access the directory at a time
<n0sq> usr13: 11.10
<sw> It's a counter attack defending myself from other attacks of the series of Attacks in BattleZone. Which is blue in Firefox.
<usr13> n0sq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<FuzzyNuts> usr13: He installed the repackaked verson Fuduntu with AmigaOS Kernel instead of Stable 3.0.1 Kernel of Linux while driving my blue mustang to Red Blue Hat Offices!
<nick000> has anyone else had the same issues with 11.10 unity where they can't hold down their arrow keys ???
<milamber> stepnjump: -r will leave the config files -P removes everything
<FuzzyNuts> nick000: Use a decent OS, programmed by those with intelligence in UI design?
<stepnjump> milamber it was a theme package, with new icon set, etc... After uninstalling, will Gnome default icons automatically revert back?
 * LinoSP revives an AMD-K6 380Mhz     xD
<Bibo> Unity blows imo. I like GS but it's having issues with my graphics card, so I'm using XFCE now <3
<sidney_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765529/
<n0sq> usr13: i can't get it to shut down or reboot, also
<_cb> Am using geany 0.18. Anyone know how can I export and import preferences?
<SlackerD> cpu propaply plays stupid space shuttle OS with my GF!
<FuzzyNuts> n0sq: use thermodynamics netbook with truck power instead of passenger car performance engine
<usr13> n0sq: Alt-F6  and then  Ctrl-Alt-Del
<Bibo> lawls
<usr13> n0sq: Maybe you have some other, more fundamental problem. Not sure.  Not much to go on here.
<Bibo> n0sq: it's your keyboard bro
<FuzzyNuts> Hey bibo
<FuzzyNuts> do you have thermodynamics netbook with truck power
<nick000> FuzzyNuts: Yes, i am thinking of changing window manager but its just crap that it does this ;/
<Bibo> FuzzyNuts: Yeah it's running on diesel
<LABcrab> Thanks!  i just renamed them manually.  :P
<FuzzyNuts> WINRAR
<n0sq> Bibo: keyboard works fine
<stepnjump> milamber: yep that's what I feared:  sudo dpkg -P 120508-MagIcons_0.3-0_all
<stepnjump> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching 120508-MagIcons_0.3-0_all
<milamber> stepnjump: dpkg -l | grep Magicons
<stepnjump> thanks milamber
<``PeeR> damn, not the same thing with ssh lol
<FuzzyNuts> PeeR, ShitOS absolute beats farging Raeg with 1% marketshare!
<Ibis> FuzzyNuts: WinRAR sucks. YOu can just install RAR inside linux's built-in archieve utility.
<elky> FuzzyNuts, please behave
<Ibis> FuzzyNuts: Or use Peazip inside windows. That decompresses .RARs.
<FuzzyNuts> elky: U mad because ShitOS absolute beats farging Raeg with 1% marketshare!
<Gskellig> ?
<FuzzyNuts> You're so idiot, you think that lanax beats moran for somebody!
<stepnjump> ok milamber, now it has desinstalled it. Should I do an update or anything or just log out and log back in?
<Ibis> Peazip/7zip are wonderful free alternatives. No need for silly "winRAR".
<milamber> stepnjump: if you did the -P you should be good with a logout
<velociostrich> Anyone know the name of the plugin in XFCE that provides the volume control thing that also has play/pause/etc buttons in the menu for banshee/rythmbox?
<webnet> !language | FuzzyNuts
<ubottu> FuzzyNuts: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<FuzzyNuts> poo absolute builded Android Desktop instead of 64 bit!
<stepnjump> great thanks... Hope I'll talk back at you in a few seconds... Let me cross my fingers
<usr13> velociostrich: Just add the mixer to the pannel
<stepnjump> and make a little prayer
<Bibo> velociostrich: panflute, but you'll need xfapplet to run in in xfce because it's a gnome thing
<Gskellig> can someone help me with 403 error with apache on an ubuntu server
<elky> FuzzyNuts, if you can't behave here, go elsewhere please. this is a support channel
<usr13> velociostrich: Oh, add rythmbox to it.
<velociostrich> usr13: I wanted to know so that I could take a look at the source. Thanks
<FuzzyNuts> but my truck poward netbook propaply plays blue Android Desktop for somebody!
 * sbts-tv applaudes elky 
<``PeeR> test
<milamber> ``PeeR: works
<usr13> Gskellig: read the log file
<``PeeR> lol thx milamber
<usr13> Gskellig: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<velociostrich> Bibo: That's not the one, unfortunately. I think I may be able to figure out which it is though...
<webnet> OP webnet
<Hellhammer> How do i get the network manager to return to the notification area if i removed it?
<sbts-tv> any experts in raid about?
<FerchoLP> do someone use RapidSVN?
<``PeeR> am I fucked if I don't know my root password?
<xangua> !root | ``PeeR
<ubottu> ``PeeR: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<``PeeR> I'm able to do sudo commands but I can't do su -
<xangua> Hellhammer: with unity¿
<usr13> !language | ``PeeR
<ubottu> ``PeeR: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Hellhammer> im using gnome2
<FerchoLP> you can:     sudo su
<tektime> sudo passwd would let you change it
<usr13> tektime: That's really not a good idea.
<webnet> Sudo passwd woul ENABLE the root account tektime
<xangua> !panels | Hellhammer
<ubottu> Hellhammer: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<``PeeR> sudo su -
<``PeeR> lol
<usr13> tektime: And that is not what he asked.
<``PeeR> wrong window
<webnet> If your user is in the sudoers then there shouldnt be an issue
<tektime> i thought he already has root enabled and has forgotten the password
<sidney_> milamber, here we go http://paste.ubuntu.com/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/765540/
<usr13> tektime: I doubt it....
<sbts-tv> ``PeeR: is there a reason you want to use su -?
<webnet> tektime, that still wouldnt make a difference
<arooni-mobile> my touchpad doesnt work on my t420 laptop;  running latest ubuntu
<stepnjump> nope... the theme is still there :(
<frankperez87> does anyone know of a good screen/audio recorder that can export videos as mp4 or avi
<``PeeR> sbts-tv: nope... It's my computer... I can sudo if I want but I don't understand why I can't be root.. hehe I have installed ubuy myself...
<Ricklee> Can someone help me im installing ubuntu 11.10 32bit and everything installs correctly but after the restart the boot menu didn't show up its just stuck with a dos blinking thing...
<martha> how can install skype onto here?
<frankperez87> PeeR: do sudo su
<usr13> frankperez87: Are you wanting to do screencasting ?
<frankperez87> that should let you run as root
<webnet> Ricklee, its not dos its bash
<xangua> martha: go to skype.com
<sidney_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765545/     http://paste.ubuntu.com/765540/
<martha> i did that
<webnet> !bash | Ricklee
<ubottu> Ricklee: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<martha> it doesnt fully install
<webnet> Ricklee, it sounds as though no bootloader has installed
<webnet> ?
<``PeeR> frankperez87: and then I'll be able to change the root passwd ?
<martha> my cousin built this comp so i dont know how it works compared to dell or hp
<Ricklee> It wont boot into ubuntu at all it just hangs
<martha> windows 7 i mean
<sbts-tv> ``PeeR: if you want to become root just use "sudo -i" I would advise reading the manpage for sudo :)
<Ricklee> I've installed it 6 times now
<Ricklee> How do I get the bootloader to load?
<usr13> Ricklee: What do you see on the screen?
<sbts-tv> ``PeeR: just remember that the reason you are steered away from being root is it is *DANGEROUS
<martha> or better yet..how can i reboot my laptop with a usb?
<``PeeR> lol yeah I'm a bit coward tonight, thanks guys ;) lol
<``PeeR> sbts-tv: yeah it's not windows, they don't ask "are you sure?!"
<Ricklee> It loads my bios screen then right begot its supposed to show the bootloader there is nothing
<sbts-tv> ``PeeR: you should NEVER need to set the root password.
<usr13> Ricklee: What does it do when you boot?
<martha> help me please =)
<webnet> sbts-tv, dont bother i already tried in pm
<``PeeR> sbts-tv: even in the installation!?
<usr13> Ricklee: The screen is black?  or...?
<usr13> Ricklee: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<sbts-tv> ``PeeR: yep, the root password when set, opens up potential security holes. on a system that uses sudo it should never be set
<nick000> 11.04 i can't hold down any keys ! ;(
<webnet> nick000, ok? we need more info to help you
<Ricklee> It wont boot into ubuntu at all. Not a blank screen ut shows my networks loading and drives loaded.  All the usual stuff before it is supposed to load the IS
<sbts-tv> ``PeeR: anything the *must be done as root can be done safer using sudo
<usr13> Ricklee: Did you tell the installer to write grub to the mbr of the primary drive?
<webnet> ^^ i second tht
<``PeeR> wo sbts-tv , can I add sudoers without being root ?
<Ricklee> How do I do that /
<Ricklee> ?
<``PeeR> wo = so
<webnet> ``PeeR, yes if you are a sudoer
<usr13> ``PeeR: sudo
<webnet> ``PeeR, which you are by default
<sbts-tv> if you want to edit the sudoers file you should ALWAYS use sudoedit
<nick000> webnet: when using the unity windows manager on 11.04 on my laptop i can't hold down any keys on my keyboard doesn't matter what application i am in.. say if i want to print a string of AAAAAAAAAA's i can't just hold down the 'A' key
<``PeeR> ok nice... i thought that I had to be root to change sudoers
<sbts-tv> ``PeeR: if you want to edit the sudoers file you should ALWAYS use sudoedit
<nick000> webnet: if i reboot it fixes the issue but then it willl evenually come back again.. it is drivin me crazy specially if i need to work on a doc or do some coding..
<colloquialismic> hey guys
<usr13> !sudo | ``PeeR
<ubottu> ``PeeR: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<colloquialismic> i have a bit of a problem
<colloquialismic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765537/
<sbts-tv> ``PeeR: if you just edit it with anyold editor you can end up breaking your system
<webnet> OHHHHH. that nick000, click the ubuntu button on the top left of the screen and then do a search for keyboard
<Bibo> colloquialismic: what's the problem?
<usr13> ``PeeR: There is probably no real reason for you to want to edit sudoers in the first place.
<Ricklee> usr13 how do I tell the installer to add the bootloader into the mbr of the drive?
<colloquialismic> Bibo, I am unable to connect to my router on ubuntu... however I CAN connect on Windows.. Here is a results/testing http://paste.ubuntu.com/765537/
<nick000> webnet: do i select keyboard? or one of the other results.
<``PeeR> yeah guys I'm playing with my machine at home to not make mistake at my job ;)
<Ricklee> Someone help me....
<usr13> Ricklee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<sbts-tv> colloquialismic: it would appear that you don't have a network cable correctly connected
<nick000> webnet: do i change the input method ?
<webnet> select keyboard nick000
<colloquialismic> sbts-tv, no... it is fully connected :(
<usr13> Ricklee: You can fix it.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<sbts-tv> colloquialismic: hmmmmm, let me look again....
<webnet> nick000,  put a check in the repeat keys checkbox
<meni> hi
<usr13> Ricklee: But maybe you need to first check cmos settings to see if it is set to boot to HD
<sidney_> You know i configured this firewall two weeks ago and haven't heard from it at all. Wonder if it really works
<Ricklee> It's set to boot from my only Hdd
<meni> ive installed ubuntu on usb, i missing wireless driver, how i can download the driver for ubuntu and install it from the usb plesae?:)
<sbts-tv> colloquialismic: do you have a network cable connected, or are you trying to use wireless?
<colloquialismic> sbts-tv, it is wireless, and my router is connected... i can use it on windows..
<nick000> thanks webnet !
<webnet> no prob. was it unchecked nick000?
<webnet> was that the problem?
<sbts-tv> colloquialismic: ahhhhhh, wireless. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<meni> anyone please?^_^
<usr13> sidney_: CanYouSeeMe.org
<Ricklee> Seventh install and it boots fine lol.
<usr13> meni: see what it is first.  lspci
<Ricklee> How would I add windows 7 and windows xp to my Hdd and have it show up on the boot menu?
<meni> im switch to windows atm
<meni> because i cant use wireless on ubuntu :S
<sidney_> usr13, great thanks
<sbts-tv> meni: what wireless card?
<postgres> test
<usr13> Ricklee: If you left free-space on the first part of the primary drive, install there.  Otherwize start over.  But better still, install vbox
<colloquialismic> sbts-tv, I am using 10.04 LTS
<usr13> !vbox | Ricklee
<ubottu> Ricklee: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<meni> may be dell wireless 1397 WLAN mini-lan?
<Gskellig> this cafe i'm in actually blocks ssh traffic
<Gskellig> why the hell would you do that
<sbts-tv> Ricklee: as far as I know, you need to install xp first, then win7 then ubuntu, as xp trashes everthing else and win7 trashes the bootloader, while ubuntu gets it right. there are of course "difficult" methods that can be used to do it other ways, but not any I would recommend
<usr13> !dual-boot | Ricklee
<ubottu> Ricklee: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Ricklee> You guys think its better to use virtual box rather then use install the OS on my Hdd?
<Gskellig> Ricklee, honestly it depends on what you want to do with it
<usr13> Gskellig: Ask the sysadmin, (not us).
<Ibis> Ricklee: Depends on your intentions.
<Gskellig> just bitching
<Gskellig> i dont think this cafe has a sysadmin
<Gskellig> lol
<meni> ?
<sbts-tv> colloquialismic: ok, click on the network icon, and tell me if your wireless network is listed there
<webnet> JOIN #ubuntu
<usr13> Gskellig: I doubt seriously that any hotspot would allow ssh
<Ricklee> I can't get league of legends to run on ubuntu so I guess I would use it fir that
<Gskellig> =\ all the other cafes in this area have
<colloquialismic> sbts-tv, Yup
<usr13> Gskellig: Every network has a sysadmin
<sbts-tv> meni: that isn't really any help. please wait a few minutes and I will try and help you
<Gskellig> well then their sysadmin was the guy from qwest who came and setup their network like 3 years ago
<sbts-tv> Ricklee: absolutely
<meni> sure tyvm
<Guest23855> hi, does anyone know how to disable the visualizations in the Totem browser plugin in firefox? running Ubuntu 11.10, and I'm a bit of a noob
<sbts-tv> colloquialismic: is it showing as connected, or just available?
<colloquialismic> sbts-tv, available
<Ricklee> So virtual box would be the best choice to run league of legends? Or if you guys know a way to run it on ubuntu?
<sbts-tv> colloquialismic: is your wireless net configured for some level of wep or wpa encription?
<brightspark> meni: is it possible to get a wired connection to the internet on the machine missing the wireless driver?  That would be the simplest way to get it working.
<Gskellig> Ricklee, have you tried wine/playonlinux
<Ricklee> Yea it didn't work
<happygolucky> Guest23855: Edit>Preferences>Display untick the show visualizations when audio file is played radio button
<Ibis> usr13: That's kinda stupid... Windows don't use SSH as far as I know.     And generally, linux SSH is secured well.  You would have to be stupid to have your system hacked up, unless theres a security hole I'm missing.
<intensdown_> hi. anyone here knows about message queues and threads in C?
<meni> not directly,i can connect this computer to another computer that has internet (with LAN) ?
<colloquialismic> sbts-tv, uh.... maybe thats the issue
<sbts-tv> intensdown_: try #C
<intensdown_> but i need an invite
<meni> or i can download from windows and copy to usb?
<Guest23855> happygolucky: is that for the broser plugin or the app itself? I don't see any prefs for the plugin
<sbts-tv> colloquialismic: I would start off by removing all encription on the network if you can. then test to make sure you can connect.
<Ibis> usr13: In fact, desktop versions of ubuntu probably doesn't ship out with ssh connectablity (That's ubuntu server, I'm sure this is true, I was mad I couldn't connect to my desktop until I installed something to do with SSH).
<webnet> REGISTER
<sbts-tv> colloquialismic: once you can connect readd WPA2 encription.
<happygolucky> Guest23855: the app, i'm sorry.
<sbts-tv> colloquialismic: be warned earlier versions of the wireless stack did have issues with WPA.
<Guest23855> np
<brightspark> meni: you will need to determine the package you need.  Do you know the name of the package  containing the drivers you are missing?
<sbts-tv> colloquialismic: also make sure you use WPA and not WEP. WEP is very easy to crack
<Guest23855> maybe I'll try uninstalling the plugin and see if there are settings available at install
<meni> :S
<webnet> register athlonx2  jlgriffin@webnetvn.com
<meni> i guess not ,how i can check that?
<arooni-mobile> how do i check the mail for that user
<sbts-tv> colloquialismic: iirc there were also issues with some devices that could operate in "WPA/WPA2" mode. you should always use either "WPA" or "WPA2" with wpa2 being the preference
<meni> brightspark- how i can check which package i need?
<sbts-tv> meni: please run "lspci" and look for entries showing something like "wireless" or "802.11" and finally "network"
<Elw3> where do i permanently disable swap use ?
<sbts-tv> Elw3: why would you want to disable swap?
<brightspark> meni: See if there is a menu option under System- something like Additional Drivers or Hardware Drivers.  That ought to have information on which you can install.
<Elw3> sbts-tv: to spin down the hd
<meni2> which command you said to run again please:)
<brightspark> See if there is a menu option under System- something like Additional Drivers or Hardware Drivers.  That ought to have information on which you can install.
<webnet> anyone here have perminent nick? need a little help really quick. PM me :D
<sbts-tv> Elw3: if swap is keeping the hdd spun up the disabling it will crash your system, due to lack of memory
<meni2> ive got hardware drivers
<meni2> that isnt good?:S
<sbts-tv> meni: so you are all sorted?
<meni2> no:S
<brightspark> meni2: your original post stated you were missing drivers- please clarify
<meni2> im assuming, because ive just install ubuntu on usb and try to connect from wireless
<meni2> and its disable
<Ricklee> Any comparability issues with 11.10 64 bit?
<meni2> maybe that? broadcom b43 wireless driver and broadcom STA wireless driver?
<Elw3> sbts-tv: is this a "why" or a "how" channel, i know what im doing, i alredy have swapoff and hdparm in rc.local , i just wonder if there is a more professional way to keep the hd sillent as the rc.local solution
<meni2> or that ? : broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g ?
<meni2> (rev 01) *
<sbts-tv> Elw3: well the obvious solution to me if you *really* don't want swap, would be to either delete the swap partition or change its partition type to something else
<brightspark> meni2: I am confused now as to your problem.  Can you please describe exactly what you are finding that is unexpected?  Are you missing the network icon?  Is the wireless option greyed out?
<meni2> greyed
<meni2> with red "!"
<sbts-tv> Elw3: but having said that, swap should only wake up the drive when swap is needed, and never at any other time. linux is very good at managing memory, so if you have enough ram, swap won't touch the drive
<wspardaw> hi people
<wspardaw> how you all doing
<sidney_> Will someone please take a look @ my repository source and tell me if anything is wrong  http://paste.ubuntu.com/765563/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/765565/
<brightspark> meni2: does it give you a description of why there is an exclamation point there?  Maybe you must hover the mouse over it or something?
<meni2> disconnected?
<meni2> both btw
<indystorm> hey any hot bitchez in here?
<Tech-1> shaddap!
<Elw3> sbts-tv: then i play a bit with hpparm to adjust the times i guess... i had just juse the -y option
<brightspark> meni2: That explains the grey option but not the exclamation point.
<wspardaw> hi people
<brightspark> indystorm: go to #defocus for that
<meni2> i dont have alot knowledge in ubuntu:S please ask whatever needed
<Elw3> later then
<sbts-tv> Elw3: there are a number of things that can keep the drive awake. especially a number of daemons that run and access the disk.
<wspardaw> I found a "bug" that i believe should be set to whislist because is a feature request
<wspardaw> any body?
<szal> wspardaw: bugs go in Launchpad, not much use coming to IRC w/ that
<Scorpio> hi there! I'm looking for a lightweight alternative to ubuntu with access to the ubuntu repos. I've tried lubuntu and its great and all but the file manager is too limiting imho. Any solutions? maybe a better file manager or a different flavor all together ?
<FerchoLP> I use xubuntu and I think it's great
<brightspark> meni2, I am using an older version, so I can't walk you through the menus.  My best guess is that you are missing a proprietary driver.  I would suggest you determine which driver you need, use Synaptic to get the package on another machine and copy it over via usb.  Someone with the new version will be better positioned to help you.
<wspardaw> i cant change it to whishlist
<meni2> that maybe those : ?
<meni2> maybe that? broadcom b43 wireless driver and broadcom STA wireless driver OR  broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g
<Scorpio> FerchoLP: heard it has lost its lightness so to speak. That true ?
<wspardaw> big number #902235
<FerchoLP> Scorpio I really coudn't say because I'm using it since a few months ago. BUT it is really lighter than Ubuntu/Kubuntu, specially if you don't install kde-libs
<brightspark> meni2, I do not know enough about the new version of ubuntu to properly help you determine the cause of the problem.  You may find someone more up-to-date if you hang around in the channel for a while.
<meni2> k ty for help:)
<brightspark> meni2, good luck.
<FerchoLP> I've used Xubuntu with KDE stuff like Yakuake, Kate etc. Now I made a freshh install without those nor any packge dependant on kde, and I think it run smoother
<meni2> anybody may help?:)
<Scorpio> FerchoLP, i'm running wm so i'll give it a shot. any idea if its any good as a server edition ?
<Scorpio> FerchoLP: vm* sorry - its late
<jonpavelich> Hello
<meni2> that may be good ? http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<FerchoLP> well, it's essentially ubuntu. I use ubuntu server (no-gui) in some vms and works fine
<meni2> anyone may help ?^_^
<Queops> Hey guys. First time i got USB headphones, mine are the HP premium digital headset HUD-02, any tips on how to make them work? :\
<Scorpio> FerchoLP: I'm using VM for ruby on rails dev. I've used dual boot but got fed up pretty fast. Its not a beast but 2.8x2 can barely hold the freakin gnome
<Jeremy3D> Queops, you're still in Unity channel
<Jeremy3D> :D
<Queops> Jeremy3D, hell no!
<Queops> :D
<Jeremy3D> haha
<FerchoLP> well, I have a few xubuntus running on vms and runs ok. It gets my CPU really hot though
<FerchoLP> but I have a c2d 1.6, so you will be fine
<Scorpio> FerchoLP: thanks for the tip. installing right now
<FerchoLP> :)
<meni2> ?
<Vustom> I have a USB with 2 partitions, I need to write 1 .img file to one partition, and 1 .iso file to the other, how do I go about doing this on Ubuntu? (I've already made the partitions)
<Scorpio> FerchoLP: good thing about opensource. can just download and install. as many versions as you like. Try doing that with XP, win 7 and so on. either clostly or well.. bad.
<meni2> ?
<FerchoLP> yep. I even have always in my backpack a live Xubuntu on a pendrive just in case
<webnet> ill b bak on l8r g2g now tho
<meni2> anyone can help please?:)
<ubuntu_> rullz.lv
<Scorpio> FerchoLP: i use a smaller distro but yeah. just in case the "party music machine" crashes
<poyntz> please help me sort this out:
<poyntz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/902410
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 902410 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Compaq 621, IDT 92HD88B1, Green Headphone Out, Front] Playback problem" [Undecided,New]
<poyntz> - audio on mute and I can't unmute it.. or something similar
<Elw3> talking about pendrives, i just got the error : no place for mbr found while trying grub install on a pentdrive.. what now ?
<wspardaw> hello
<wspardaw> can somebody triage a bug for me
<wspardaw> >?
<wspardaw> set it as whislist
<Vustom> I have a USB with 2 partitions, I need to write 1 .img file to one partition, and 1 .iso file to the other, how do I go about doing this on Ubuntu? Can anyone help me..?
<OerHeks> wspardaw, i think we can't , launchpad does.
<Scorpio> Elw3: not a linux expert by far. sorry m8
<wspardaw> thats what it says on the how to triage manual
<wspardaw> on ubuntu
<wspardaw> so i believe nobody in here can help me?
<trism> wspardaw: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<wspardaw> thanks
<OerHeks> Vustom, here is a howto to install a iso on your ext hdd > http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/23/install-ubuntu-11-04-on-external-hard-disk/
<Jordan_U> Vustom: What is your end goal?
<Vustom> OerHeks: Does that say how to put two ISOs on two seperate partitions on one USB?
<OerHeks> Vustom, make sure, your bios can be set boot from ext hdd
<Vustom> 2 partitions (done), I need to write 1 .ISO to one of the partitions, and then a .IMG to the other
<Sicrus> need help on a cpp program, paying
<Elw3> Vustom, unetbootin shout be able to
<Vustom> I tried UNetBootin but when I select the .img to write it doesn't do it and goes straight to installing the boot loader :/
<Vustom> I tried renaming the .img to .iso too, no luck
<Jordan_U> Vustom: Please explain your end goal.
<threezero> can someone help me get dropbox running on my ubuntu?:(
<Vustom> Jordan_U: I told you, I have a .IMG and a .ISO, they need to be on a separate partition on the same USB storage device
<Elw3> an image file , should be installed with dd if i remember correckt
<Jordan_U> Vustom: I assume you want two Live distros on your USB drive at once?
<Vustom> One is a distro, the other is a boot loader
<Jordan_U> Vustom: What you've described so far is a step, not an end goal. What distro and what bootloader?
<poyntz> please help me sort out my audia
<poyntz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/902410
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 902410 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Compaq 621, IDT 92HD88B1, Green Headphone Out, Front] Playback problem" [Undecided,New]
<meni2> may i have help please?:)
<Elw3> Vustom, where is that image from ? there should be how to for that
<Jordan_U> !patience | meni2
<ubottu> meni2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<meni2> k ty
<almoxarife> poyntz: you are wanting the hdmi sound I assume?
<Elw3> meni2, what was the question again ?
<meni2> ive just installed ubuntu on usb, and i cant use wireless
<meni2> its greyed with red "!" on it
<threezero> search everywhere seems like there is no solution for ARM build dropbox?
<ubuntu_n00b> hi, i have a problem with clock drift
<Elw3> meni2, had this wireless worked before on other ubuntu versions ?
<ubuntu_n00b> can anyone help me?=
<meni2> that my first:S
<Tech-1> ubuntu_n00b:  explain the problem, someone may respond
<ubuntu_n00b> here's a link that might fix my problem, but i have to install a package and i want to make sure that it's the correct one
<ubuntu_n00b> http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/lucid/admin/adjtimex
<jmc93739653> Have you tried the Dropbox web interface?
<meni2> i enter to hardware drivers in system-> administration and got there : Broadcom STA wireless driver that may be connected?
<ubuntu_n00b> basically, the clock is correct when my computer starts
<ubuntu_n00b> but it drifts forward quite quickly
<threezero> i want a syncing option
<ubuntu_n00b> it's already 20 min off
<threezero> i'm sure the web interfence would work
<Elw3> meni2,  using kde or gnome ?
<threezero> almost pull my hair out trying to figure it out
<SwedeMike> ubuntu_n00b: look into "ntpd"
<meni2> GNOME as i see
<jmc93739653> ntpdate and a cron script can correct time drif, if run regularly.
<ubuntu_n00b> http://www.starling-software.com/en/blog/sysadmin/2010/04/04.making-ntp-work-on-hardware-with-large-clock-drift.html
<pfifo> http://imagebin.org/187882
<SwedeMike> jmc93739653: ntpd is better, it continously makes sure it's correct, ntpdate will make the clock jump meaning you might miss (or run twice) cron events etc
<Elw3> meni2,  when right klick on network thingie does it show a enable wireless box ?
<meni2> that enabled
<mrdeb> hi
<jmc93739653> SwedeMike, thanks for the knowledge drop /me doffs cap.
<SwedeMike> jmc93739653: well, that article probably knows better than anyone in here.
<mrdeb> what article
<threezero> also having problem with java plugin
<SwedeMike> jmc93739653: oh, sorry.
<Elw3> meni2, just wantet to know if the applet have found your card by that ^^
<SwedeMike> ubuntu_n00b: that article is probably right.
<ubuntu_n00b> http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/lucid/admin/adjtimex check out that package
<threezero> i need to access a stocks website and usually on windows it will pop up a window telling u to install a signed plugin
<threezero> that window won't come in up ubuntu
<ubuntu_n00b> since i have an amd processor, should i download the amd64 package?
<meni2> i realy dont know anything from the problem just try follow up from here ^_^
<mrdeb> ubuntu_n00b: yes u cna but you dont have to. but it will be faster
<xangua> threezero: because is a windows plugin¿
<poyntz> almoxarife: just some sound. i've tried setting the primary driver to both my speakers and my internal audio. i get nothing
<threezero> its java based
<xangua> ubuntu_n00b: is it 64bit¿
<threezero> i have got it working on mac before
<ubuntu_n00b> no 32
<ubuntu_n00b> that's why i'm confused..
<Arm0ur> ubuntu_n00b amd64 packages are for 64-bit installations
<mrdeb> what cpu is it
<xangua> ubuntu_n00b: then go for 32bit
<jmc93739653> I use 2.north-america.pool.ntp.org (i hope i have that right)
<ubuntu_n00b> i don't see the option on that page..
<mrdeb> what amd is it
<xangua> threezero: there is a post on webupd8 that tells you how to install both java6 and java7, since oracle java is no longer on ubuntu repository
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<threezero> thank you
<threezero> oh no i'm running 11.04 =\
<threezero> i can't update
<Elw3> meni2, im lacking myself a wireless device to guide you trough this ...
<almoxarife> poyntz: you tried doing this thru the gui or did you go all script-warrior on it?
<Arm0ur> ubuntu_n00b: the i386 package will be fine if you are using a 32 bit OS
<poyntz> almoxarife: just tried alsamixer
<meni2> k ty :/
<ubuntu_n00b> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
<meni2>  !patience | meni2
<ubottu> meni2, please see my private message
<mrdeb> ubuntu_n00b: that will work with 64 bit so get that one, its faster
<almoxarife> poyntz: what version of ubuntu? btw, alsamixer is not the default setup for sound in ubuntu
<M41nFr4m3> hi im on 10.04 and when i try to connec to my wifi i see the two green dots and the blue thing goin and the wep key keyring keeps showing up i was connected to my router just fine yesterday i am currently on the SAME router, only on windows. which connects just fine
<M41nFr4m3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765585/
<ubuntu_n00b> how can i use a package manager to install?
<mrdeb> you go to software center or u can use terminal which is easy
<ubuntu_n00b> is there any way to install that package through the app center? (or whatever it's called in ubuntu)
<mrdeb> yes soft center
<Arm0ur> ubuntu_n00b: Open a terminal. sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<mrdeb> no
<mrdeb> you do sudo apt-get install
<poyntz> almoxarife: i'm using kubuntu oneriic
<poyntz> oneiric
<Arm0ur> mrdeb: I guess ubuntu_n00b downloaded the package ?
<ubuntu_n00b> not yet, i haven't
<mrdeb> no he needs 64bit
<mrdeb> he is just asking how to do it later
<ubuntu_n00b> why do i need 64 bit?
<mrdeb> bec it is faster
<mrdeb> u dont need it, but everything works with it now
<ubuntu_n00b> so if i download the package and then run the apt-get install command, will the package automatically install?
<mrdeb> no u dont need to dl packages
<mrdeb> u go into software center and find programs then install it. but u could dl the deb and install it also
<ubuntu_n00b> i'd rather install this through the terminal
<ubuntu_n00b> the software center runs slowly
<mrdeb> ok so terminal u do sudo apt-get install firefox
<mrdeb> same thing
<poyntz> my internal audio keeps getting set to mute
<poyntz> and i can't unmute it
<poyntz> please help
<ubuntu_n00b> i'm sorry, i don't understand. i already have firefox installed
<mrdeb> y not
<poyntz> - when i try to click unmute nothing happens
<mrdeb> it can be anything, firefox is only example
<mrdeb> ok
<M41nFr4m3> hi im on 10.04 and when i try to connec to my wifi i see the two green dots and the blue thing goin and the wep key keyring keeps showing up i was connected to my router just fine yesterday i am currently on the SAME router, only on windows. which connects just fine
<M41nFr4m3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765585/
<ubuntu_n00b> oh, how can i find the name of the package?
<mrdeb> is the sound card installed
<mrdeb> online
<mrdeb> or seach apt
<mrdeb> idk how though
<ubuntu_n00b> do i have to include the version?
<almoxarife> poyntz: I am not sure what the gui looks like for sound config on kubuntu, this much should hold true, seems like you got two pieces of sound 'hardware' one analog the other digital-hdmi, the analog should be simple, the hdmi has multiple options (profiles), one of those will provide you with sound via hdmi cable
<ubuntu_n00b> or just adjtimex
<mrdeb> ubuntu_n00b: no it will install newest
<ubuntu_n00b> thanks!
<ubuntu_n00b> it's installing
<M41nFr4m3> now can I get some support?
<poyntz> almoxarife: correct. i just discovered that pulseaudio jacked the soundsystem. it wasn't alsa
<mrdeb> ok good luck
<poyntz> almoxarife: or mabye i just set it as thus by accident
<poyntz> poyntz: either way, now if i 'test' sound i get the kubuntu sound
<poyntz> however, still no sound for any applications
<almoxarife> poyntz: pulse jacked the sound on ubuntu since the cows left the barn, good luck getting all alsa pure with it
<poyntz> almoxarife: haha
<M41nFr4m3> hi im on 10.04 and when i try to connec to my wifi i see the two green dots and the blue thing goin and the wep key keyring keeps showing up i was connected to my router just fine yesterday i am currently on the SAME router, on windows. which connects just fine
<M41nFr4m3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765585/
<N1Nja_> If anyone would im making a channel for amd products support room #Advanced|Micro|Devices
<poyntz> almoxarife: so how do i make it work for applications?
<almoxarife> poyntz: I have both hdmi and analog sound being catered by pulse on my home entertainment system, it works just fine, the old days of pulse sucking or breaking are over
<poyntz> pulseaudio
<M41nFr4m3> pssh
<poyntz> almoxarife: ah cool :)
<M41nFr4m3> so much for a support channel
<poyntz> how did you get applications to defaul to it. do i just log out and log back in?
<almoxarife> poyntz: it would be there as your default sound if you indeed are running kubuntu virgin
<iluminator105> what command in terminal brings up desktop sharing preferences
<poyntz> almoxarife: at the moment it's not
<poyntz> i'll try logging out and logging back in
<garage> first time on irc. I'm running ubuntu 10.04. why does livecd not start when i put it in cdrom?
<garage> it starts when in windows?
<pfifo> garage, check you bios, you may need to change the boot order
 * rhun Hi :)
<garage> I have made boot order CDROM first, but it never does it.
<pfifo> garage, the CD may be bad then
<garage> abit bp6 (old)
<webnet> garage, hmm how did you burn the cdrom?
<garage> download iso, but as image to cdrom
<garage> have burnt image twice.
<webnet> garage,  what software did you burn with?
<garage> I have done this for xubuntu, lubuntu, elive. Its gotta be bios issue
<garage> webnet: imgburn
<FerchoLP> how can I read the "battery health" value?
<pfifo> garage, does your system use UEFI?
<FerchoLP> or where
<FerchoLP> using xfce, not kde
<garage> sorry, not sure about uefi. don't know what it is.
<pfifo> garage, well ask google and find out if your using it
<webnet> garage, ok good. i was gonna say. the first thought i had was that you were burning and it wasnt an iso burner so it wasnt burning the disc as bootable
<toasty95> what room is 12.10
<ubuntu_n00b> hi, me again
<Jordan_U> garage: Has any CD booted on this machine?
<ubuntu_n00b> for some reason the edit command isn't working
<szal> toasty95: #ubuntu+1
<webnet> toasty95 i dont think there is one since the newest alpha release is only 12.04 precise
<ubuntu_n00b> for instance, i need to change the default os that grub2 boots into
<OerHeks> garage some bios needs boot-order on usb + hdd priority on usb
<garage> Jordan_u: no
<ubuntu_n00b> so i want to edit one of the cfg files
<toasty95> thanks
<webnet> toasty95, is there one?
<garage> Jordan_U: was going to try microsoft, but didn't yet.
<ubuntu_n00b> i'm using the command sudo edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ubuntu_n00b> but the terminal returns Warning: unknown mime-type for "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<ubuntu_n00b> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<ubuntu_n00b> matt@n1:~$
<szal> toasty95: and it's 12.04, 12.10 doesn't exist yet
<Arm0ur> ubuntu_n00b try "nano" instead of edit
<garage> perhaps a bios upgrade?
<ubuntu_n00b> what's the difference?
<webnet> toasty95, yeah it is #ubuntu+1 but its only precise there is no 12.10 yet
<toasty95> typo
<ubuntu_n00b> this is the second time that i've tried the edit command today and it didn't work
<webnet> ubuntu_n00b, or use vi [filename]
<Arm0ur> ubuntu_n00b: There is no program called edit in GNU/Linux. Atleast none that I know of
<webnet> i prefer vim-nox personally
<Arm0ur> Yes. vim anyday !
<webnet> ubuntu_n00b, thats because ubuntu doesnt have an edit command
<webnet> ubuntu_n00b, you have to use an editor like vim or nano
<OerHeks> gedit is installed standard.
<ubuntu_n00b> i see. thanks. so the command would be sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<webnet> Arm0ur, :D love vim
<webnet> ubuntu_n00b, yes
<ubuntu_n00b> is teh vim already installed?
<webnet> to change things you have to press i to begin inserrt
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_n00b: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<garage> OerHeks: I did not see usb as an option to boot from in bios.
<robin0800> webnet: you are no supposed to edit that file
<webnet> oh ubuntu_n00b it may not be
<webnet> robin0800, ?
<ubuntu_n00b> if i use the sudo apt-get install vim will it work?
<OerHeks> garage, sorry, cd ofcourse
<ubuntu_n00b> is that what the package is called?
<webnet> ubuntu_n00b, its sudo apt-get install vim-nox
<ubuntu_n00b> ty
<webnet> np
<ubuntu_n00b> hmmm
<robin0800> webnet: the file to edit is etc/default/grub
<ubuntu_n00b> that is a large editor
<Arm0ur> ubuntu_n00b: Since you haven't used vi/vim before, it might not be suited for the quick editing that you want to do
<ubuntu_n00b> 36mb?
<almoxarife> webnet: grub changes done via editing /etc/default/grub.conf and then with an update via sudo update-grub
<ubuntu_n00b> ok, i'll stick to gedit
<garage> OerHeks: I have made boot order cdrom first, but it just goes right passed it into grub (existing ubuntu). It will try and read from floppy if i set 'A' as the first device to boot from.
<webnet> robin0800, oh i didnt even know what he was editing i was just letting him know to use vi or nano instead of 'edit' since edit isnt a command in ubuntu
<webnet> almoxarife, im not the one editing anything. i just told him to use an editor.
<garage> OerHeks: I thought maybe there was something about the CD's, like they weren't meant to be booted from, just started while running windows because that is the only way they have started so far.
<milamber> is anyone managing a large ubuntu installation? ie anyone using landscape or gotten spacewalk to play nice?
<robin0800> webnet: if you edit the config file any update to grub system will wipe it out and the editor is gedit
<w30> ubuntu_n00b, try nano; you probably have that editor
<mrdeb>  huh
<webnet> robin0800, almoxarife i was just telling him ti use an editor like vim-nox or nano  for ANY command line file editing. i have no clue what hes even editing.
<szal> !anyone | milamber
<ubottu> milamber: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mrdeb> ubuntu has nano and gedit
<almoxarife> webnet: grub changes done via editing /etc/default/grub and then with an update via sudo update-grub <---clue
<w30> ubuntu_n00b, nano uses the backspace key for delete like the real world does.
<webnet> almoxarife, did you not get my last msg. i didnt even know he was editing grub?! i just got on and didnt see what they were talking about. i didnt tell him to use anything
<webnet> other than a command line text editor
<w30> ubuntu_n00b, vi and ed and vim are very fast editors after you spend two memorizing commands and shortcuts
<w30> two years
<webnet> almoxarife, robin0800 tell ubuntu_n00b what you told me instead so he doesnt screw his system up
<milamber> is there any software available for managing large ubuntu installations?
<webnet> almoxarife, robin0800 im not actually editing anything
<webnet> w30 yeah it took me about 6 months to figure out my way around it at first :D
<almoxarife> ubuntu_n00b: don't edit grub anywhere but in /etc/default/grub
<Snowie> howdy all. Been getting into using ubuntu 11.10 as a home DAW. i see that there is a studio version of ubuntu. if i have the default installed, is there a simple method of installing/replacing packages for the studio version for better real time and memory locks etc? or am i replacing a kernel?
<Snowie> cheers
<almoxarife> webnet: you were right, I was wrong, sorry
<ubuntu_n00b> almoxarife: thanks, i figured that out
<ubuntu_n00b> but the file is set as read only
<ubuntu_n00b> and i can't change the permissions?
<webnet> almoxarife, huh? sorry i was pm ing what happened?
<ubuntu_n00b> oh wait
<mrdeb> yes u can
<ubuntu_n00b> i gotta us sudo probably ;)
<Snowie> ubuntu_n00b: sudo chmod +w 'filename'
<mrdeb> yes
<fizyplankton> why are my SSH connections dying with more than a few hundred bytes of data if im on anything other than lan? if i know a command im doing has more than a hundred or so chars of output, i have to pipe it into a python program i wrote to output one line every 1/4 seconds, or make the display size so small that only ~~100 characters will display. otherwise, the connections just dies. the exception is if im on lan, or if it 
<brucepaycheck> is there very many lubuntu users in here??
<almoxarife> ubuntu_n00b: why are you changing grub? btw, it is read only unless you have admin permission, and I am not sure you are ready for that
<Snowie> brucepaycheck: I have used it before
<sam22> hail people of this channel !!
<sam22> o/
<Snowie> ubuntu_n00b: oh, sorry, scratch that, i will stay away from help with GRUB
<brucepaycheck> i was just wondering if there were very many people who use lubuntu that frequent the ubuntu chans and whatnot
<almoxarife> Snowie: great, now he's got way too much info
<ubuntu_n00b> oh shhhh
<ubuntu_n00b> i've messed around with grub before
<Snowie> brucepaycheck: i used it as a media server on an ancient laptop for a while (as in still had old floppy drives and IR ports) and it worked great. wouldnt use it as everyday desktop unless forced though
<ubuntu_n00b> it's default loading to memtest
<Snowie> brucepaycheck: which gui do you have
<ubuntu_n00b> i'm running dual boot XP and ubuntu
<webnet> ubuntu_n00b, vim lets you write in sudo mode. you add a !w command and it overwrites
<ubuntu_n00b> i wasn't using sudo, and that was the problem.
<ubuntu_n00b> the file is read only for anyone but the main admin, or something
<webnet> ubuntu_n00b, oh gotcha
<almoxarife> ubuntu_n00b: do you know why it defaults to memtest?
<ubuntu_n00b> well, it started doing that after i upgraded
<Snowie> so anyone help me with my ubuntu studio question, kernel rebuild or just different packages?
<ubuntu_n00b> it added another boot option, 'previous linux versions;
<brucepaycheck> Snowie lxde, it's the 10.10 version.  Just bought one of those 2007ish Everex computers and installed this to it to play around with while i up'd some of the hardware..  thinking about staying with it, i kinda like it..
<brucepaycheck> have used it in a while.. didn't realize it had become this nice
<FerchoLP> why why, why would someone who is using ubuntu would prefer vi instead of, say, nano
<ubuntu_n00b> so then it bumped the memtest to pos 4
<FerchoLP> :P
<ubuntu_n00b> where XP was previously
<ubuntu_n00b> all better now
<webnet> brucepaycheck, everex? i worked on an everex machine the other day and i was like everex? are they any good/
<Snowie> brucepaycheck: i was impressed by lx desktop. im a unity whore now though. really feel like it fits the way i like to work better than any other
<fizyplankton> why are my SSH connections dying with more than a few hundred bytes of data if im on anything other than lan? if i know a command im doing has more than a hundred or so chars of output, i have to pipe it into a python program i wrote to output one line every 1/4 seconds, or make the display size so small that only ~~100 characters will display. otherwise, the connections just dies. the exception is if im on lan, or if it 
<webnet> Snowie, im glad you like it :D thats what i love about linux vs windows/mac SO MANY CHOISES! :D im a gnome man only
<brucepaycheck> webnet, it's very minimal, actually had pcLInuxOS oem on it, from factory, no joke..  i've up'd ram and might throw a spare video card in it, but not bad for 20$
<webnet> brucepaycheck, $20 from factory? where. id love to get another machine that cheap for my custom test builds
<sam22> webnet i like gnome 2.3x
<sam22> i hate the unity
<brucepaycheck> Snowie, I've yet to give any of the newer gui's an honest shot.  they look real pretty though
<Snowie> webnet: yeah, gnome was good. my friends are weirded out by the fact that i have become a 'freetard'. i have a mate who goes through hours of pain to steal cubase every time a new version comes out, and then tells me that i waste too much time configuring free software. he had to learn just as much as i did, just mine is legit
<fizyplankton> i hardly ever use any display manager. i stick in one terminal with almighty screen running
<brucepaycheck> webnet, nope i scored this on craigslist..  they originally wanted like 75$
 * almoxarife has a hybrid , a gno-ku, part gnome-shell part kde, works swell
<webnet> sam22, i cant STAND unity. i hate it hate it hate it, and somehow gnome 3's devs managed to mess up a bunch of stuff. i like gnome 2.X
<Snowie> brucepaycheck: i run unity in 2d mode, all the usage features, none of the resource hog. works a treat, would recommend it. but work of advice, learn all the shortcuts. im a kb man, so that's great for me
<brucepaycheck> webnet, i had only heard of this model running enlightenment OS from factory, was a strange surprise to boot it up and see an older pcLInuxOS..
<szal> sam22, webnet: well, Gnome 2 is dead, deal with it or stick w/ 10.04 until it gets dropped
<Snowie> brucepaycheck: system key, then type first few letters of application name, hit enter, bam!
<fizyplankton> 10.04 FTW!!!
<webnet> brucepaycheck, no kidding. wow. lol
<pfifo> 8.04 > 10.04
<brucepaycheck> Snowie, I think I might try that sometime, I had tried out the Unity operating system on a few machines a year or so ago, hadn't realized 2d was an option, i'll be messing with that a bit, i think
<usr13> webnet: What about xfce?
<sidney_> how do i uncomment these http://paste.ubuntu.com/765597/
<fizyplankton> does natty use gnome 3? if so, you can get me off of 2 when you can pry it from my cold dead hands
<usr13> sidney_: Why?  What do you need?
<pfifo> sidney_, delet the # and space at the beginning of the lines
<sidney_> usr13, system 10.04 will not update
<ubuntu_n00b> my download speeds are really slow (1MBit). how can i test to see whether the problem lies in the wireless connection or something else?
<usr13> sidney_: Are you sure you need backports?
<webnet> szal, yeah im on 10.10 with gnome 2.32 and i love it. i actually cant go past 10.10 on my laptop
<usr13> sidney_: The bottom two, yes, but not the top two, backports
<sidney_> usr13, I have no idea
<n0sq> usr13: looks like it was a video card issue - i'll have to research this some more tomorrow to see how i can set the video card to vesa - for now, i'm up and running with mandriva 2010.2 with the vesa driver
<usr13> sidney_: I don't think that's why it won't  update.  Where is the rest of the file?
<webnet> usr13 i like xfce as well. gtk themes enables so easily themeable and i almost feel like its the best of gnome kde and fluxbox smashed into one
<sam22> webnet how did you install gnome 2 on 11.10 ?
<szal> webnet: you better go looking for something that works w/ that thing, 10.10 will be dead in 4 months and a bit
<fizyplankton> lucid still has a few years left on it
<usr13> webnet: Yes, I believe xfce is every bit as good as gnome2, maybe better.
<webnet> szal i know, its the kernel thats the problem. i cant use a kernel past 2.6.35
<szal> fizyplankton: 'a few years' is an overstatement..  April 2013 on the desktop, 2 more years on the server (and who uses a GUI on a server ;))
<sidney_> usr13, give me the command again and I will get the list
<webnet> usr13, agreed. :D i prefer the gnome menu tho thats where i get stuck
<webnet> :D
<Snowie> have to learn to google. fyi, how to get the ubuntu studio goodness https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<usr13> sidney_: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<webnet> usr13, i cant lose my apps | places | System layout
<fizyplankton> szal: i use the GUI on my desktop edition once, maybe twice a month. all i need is my one all powerfull screen session
<webnet> :D
<usr13> sidney_: And sent resulting URL
<webnet> sam22, ? im on 10.10
<usr13> webnet: /join #xfce
<usr13> webnet: You can get xfce to do all the cool stuff gnome2 did
<fizyplankton> why are my SSH connections dying with more than a few hundred bytes of data if im on anything other than lan? if i know a command im doing has more than a hundred or so chars of output, i have to pipe it into a python program i wrote to output one line every 1/4 seconds, or make the display size so small that only ~~100 characters will display. otherwise, the connections just dies. the exception is if im on lan, or if it 
<pfifo> fizyplankton, how are you running ssh?
<fizyplankton> pfifo: what do you mean? like what client am i using remotley?
<webnet> sam22, its not quite hard on 11.10 its just risky.
<pfifo> fizyplankton, whats the command your running?
<sam22> webnet i won't use 11.10 because i hate the new interface
<szal> fizyplankton: and 255 characters display per line in IRC..  if you have more text, either keep that in mind or use a client that auto-wraps lines
<sam22> if you install classic you add more trash to your ubuntu
<webnet> sam22, you want to do it on a fresh install with no custom apps installed for least risk
<webnet> oh 11.10 i mean
<sam22> i did a server installation of ubuntu 11.04
<sam22> now it takes 76MB when i start it
<sam22> 0 swap file
<webnet> sam22, server is ok, cause it dont have an interface to be all skrewy :D
<sidney_> usr13, it's not giving me the list now bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<ubuntu_n00b> my download speeds are really slow (1MBit). how can i test to see whether the problem lies in the wireless connection or something else?
<sam22> yeah and it takes alot of work and time to build
<sam22> torture
<usr13> sidney_: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list  #Send resulting URL
<ubuntu_n00b> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1707441
<usr13> sidney_: sudo apt-get update
<fizyplankton> pfifo: i hardly ever use a command for a client. i either use padersync on my droid (which has the aforementioned problems on mobile data and wifi that isnt mine, but it works perfectly on my wifi) or PuTTY (which has the same problems unless its on my network) and i used to "ssh alex@ex.ter.nal.ip -p `non standard port i use`" untill my laptop broke
<urlin2u> ubuntu_n00b, you have done a speed test?
<webnet> sam22, you can remove gnome 3 and put 2 on without too much trouble. i did it on a vm to see if i could
<sidney_> usr13, http://pastebin.com/cYeCQuMU
<ubuntu_n00b> urlin2u: yes, it's 1MB on ubuntu vs. 11MB on XP
<sam22> webnet it's possible if you have the time
<usr13> sidney_: sudo apt-get update
<sam22> it took me 2 days of work to get ubuntu server to work
<threezero> is a 8gb partition for 11.10 too small?
<usr13> Tell us what that does:    sudo apt-get update
<sidney_> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/765604/
<pfifo> fizyplankton, does the problem happen when you connect with ssh from openssh package.
<sam22> what is a good light weight browser with good support?
<mrdeb> firefox
<sam22> light
<sam22> less than 20MB in size
<mrdeb> it is only good one
<threezero> so is 8gb partition too small?
<mrdeb> no
<urlin2u> threezero, not for the basic system....unpacks to just less than 3 gigs.
<threezero> thinking aboiut dual booting with mc
<usr13> sidney_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<threezero> mac
<webnet> sam22, aye thats the rub :D
<webnet> time
<usr13> threezero: Too small for what?
<fizyplankton> pfifo: i believe that the ssh server is openssh, but no matter what client i use, what platform i connect from, what command i do or dont use, if i am not connected to my local area network, i get those issues
<threezero> still thinking if i should vm ubuntu and dual boot windows
<threezero> for all the stuff i would put into it
<threezero> cuz i'm not sure if you can access the mac side if dual booting
<sam22> you will lose alot of perfromance on VM
<sidney_> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/765605/
<threezero> well its going perform better than windows?
<threezero> windows xp i have on vm
<threezero> is like watching snail race
<threezero> but i have to use it once in a while
<pfifo> fizyplankton, is it only happening with one server or any server you try to connect to (assuming you have another remote machine you can connect to)
<threezero> and i have limited space on my mac
<usr13> sidney_:  apt-get --fix-missing update
<sam22> if windows XP runs slow on VM then ubuntu will be the sme
<sam22> same
<usr13> sidney_:  sudo apt-get --fix-missing update
<threezero> damn
<threezero> seriously
<threezero> i though ubuntu will be light
<threezero> =\
<FloodBot1> threezero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam22> yeah XP is the lightest microsoft OS
<sam22> they use it on netbook
<sam22> because it's light and fast
<sam22> windows XP takes about 120MB at start up
<sidney_> usr13, E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<sidney_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<threezero> how about ubuntu?
<sam22> while vista or 7 they take at least 1GB
<usr13> sidney_:  sudo apt-get --fix-missing update
<usr13> sidney_: sudo
<sam22> threezero mine right now 76MB at start up
<sam22> but i customized it from the beginning
<fizyplankton> pfifo: my machine and my broken laptop are the only machines in my house running linux, so i wouldnt know. however, i have run game servers on simmilar ports handeling much larger quantities of data, without any issues. so i dont thing its a networking issue
<threezero> how about stock?
<sam22> less than 150MB
<sam22> depend on what is installed
<threezero> damn.. maybe i should just buy a new macbook and triple boot that shit with 750gb
<sam22> XP by the way use swap files also but ubuntu will take 0 swap file at start up
<threezero> i have 180gb right now on my its so embrassing......
<sam22> haha
<sam22> alot of space
<pfifo> fizyplankton, do you have access to a machine with openssh's client on it?
<fizyplankton> threezero: my laptop has a 30 GIG harddrive thirty gigabytes
<threezero> !!!!!!!
<threezero> thanks flzyplanton: i feel so much better
<threezero> lol
<fizyplankton> threezero: and it has one twenty eight MEGS of ram
<sidney_> usr13, same results
<Tech-1> ?
<threezero> are you running just linux on it?? how do you live with 30 gig? just my music library took up 24gig
<pfifo> i have 2 1gb flashdrives, and thats it :)
<Tech-1> 28 megs ?, how does it boot, lol
<fizyplankton> pfifo: i can, but it will only be able to connect to wlan
<StepNjump2> Did anyone find a way to backup  the compiz settings
<AK_> FREE BSD FOREVER... Nah, just kidding
<pfifo> fizyplankton, why cant you connect to a remote server?
<Tech-1> StepNjump:  in compiz settings there is a check box to do that, cant remember where, but its there
<threezero> if i boot into ubuntu with 8gb usb key will that be faster?
<Tech-1> the moor eram, the better
<Tech-1> ram
<fizyplankton> pfifo: i dont know any remote ssh servers. and the clients arent the issue. i have tried 5 different clients on 3 different platforms one 5 or so different networks. the only correllation is lan / no lan
<aeon-ltd> not always
<aeon-ltd> there will be a point where more ram would be useless (4gb for most people)
<aeon-ltd> unused ram is wasted ram (other than 100mb spare to give room and time to write to disk)
<pfifo> fizyplankton, wait? your saying first you have an ssh server, and now your saying you dont... which one is it?
<ubuntu_n00b> how can i make sure that ubuntu isn't choking my comp with it's power mangagement
<ubuntu_n00b> considering the issues i've had with the clock and my oddly slow download speeds
<ubuntu_n00b> i'm thinking it's a powermanagement issue
<fizyplankton> pfifo: the only server i know of is right in front of me at 74.166.109.199 on port 25560.
<nofilicity> how could i install an earlier version of an apt package?
<nofilicity> I have /usr/lib/libMagickWand.so.5 but I need /usr/liblibMagickWand.so.4
<pfifo> fizyplankton, ok heres what i need you todo with whatever you have available. I need you to connect to a openssh-server using the openssh-client, send enough data to cause a disconnection and then tell me what the return value was of the openssh-client
<StepNjump3> how can I activate eth0 from TTY?
<fizyplankton> pfifo: check your private messages
<excelsior> Question: is there a program for Ubuntu like WinAmp is for Windows?
<Tech-1> zmms2
<Tech-1> xmms2
<share> excelsior: audacious
<Tech-1> ya, audacious would be better
<MahaVishnu> StepNjump, sudo ifup eth0
<Tech-1> make sure you also install audacious xtra plugins
<excelsior> I need to amp up my speakers, and the built in amp only goes to 150%, So audacious does that?
<BernSamson> whats the difference between Banshee and Audacious?
<Tech-1> vlc would do that
<MahaVishnu> excelsior, the more you amp it the worse its gonna sound.
<skilz> wtf this s bullsh*t
<excelsior> Well I just want to be able to watch a movie without earbuds from across the room.
<skilz> I done a apt-get upgrade yesterday and now my system runs like dogs ballz, 52% cpu constantly
<webnet> !language |skilz
<ubottu> skilz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Tech-1> excelsior:  get better amped spkrs
<Tech-1> logitech ftw
<excelsior> impossible, I have a Dell Laptop
<skilz> How can I revert/undo the upgrade?
<webnet> excelsior, why does that make it impossible
<webnet> ???
<skilz> Please don't tell me I have to do each package manually...
<Tech-1> and you are using those tiny spkrs to amp up ?, lol, dont do that
<skilz> Canonical may have a legal case on it's hands.
<almostroot> Hahahahahaha!
<Tech-1> hopefully not
<Tech-1> they are the good guys
<MahaVishnu> skilz, not a chance since you agreed to no warranty or merchantability of fitness when you d/led it. / installed it.
<mrdeb> skilz: why
<almostroot> skilz: Every read the license?
<almostroot> Ever*
<excelsior> look, here's the thing, I just want to watch a movie from across the room, and be able to hear the low dynamic sound.
<Tech-1> exactly MahaVishnu
<skilz> Let's see how well it holds up.
<MahaVishnu> pretty good. since they have lawyers probably and your some derp
<webnet> skilz, dont do that youll lose and waste a bunch on money
<excelsior> lol
<Tech-1> lol
<skilz> It has put some bad code to affect the performance o our computers.
<Tech-1> get a real comp
<webnet> skilz, i doubt it has bad code
<MahaVishnu> anyone got a real support question lol.
<skilz> Why is it only after the upgrade?
<skilz> How can I revert?
<webnet> new stuff is installed
<webnet> you cant really.
<MahaVishnu> you can't revert. you gotta do a new install of 10.04 if thats what you wanna do.
<Tech-1> virtually every customer ive put ubuntu on, have been flawless, hands up to ubuntu.
<skilz> some new version of some software has bugs
<MahaVishnu> skilz, but why would you continue to use a product from a company your planning to sue ?
<webnet> Tech-1, amen
<excelsior> Tech-1: you install lts?
<Tech-1> yep
<Tech-1> all the time
<skilz> my cpu is idling at 40% wtf?
<mrdeb> yes
<webnet> find out what process is doing iot
<webnet> skilz, ^^^
<excelsior> I use the rolling releases, and they're buggy. I'm wondering if I should go back to LTS.
<mrdeb> that is normal for ubuntu
<skilz> this is unacceptable, goes to 100% if I load firefox
<excelsior> or lubuntu
<Tech-1> youhave something running, check TOP
<Tech-1> ntop
<skilz> Doesn't look like just 1 process in particular
<webnet> skilz, ffx is resource heavy anyways because of all the virus engines and the addons
<webnet> use opera if you are looking for lighter good browser
<Tech-1> ^
<excelsior> chromium is light and good, as far as I can tell
<aeon-ltd> wut
<Tech-1> that 2
<skilz> xchat and xorg both usng around 30% cpu each why???
<webnet> what are the main ones using huge cpu besides fffx
<MahaVishnu> low end hardware ?
<Tech-1> its prolly in your compiz or graphics setup
<skilz> Firefox was fine before this upgrade
<webnet> wel xorg is gnome's server
<mrdeb> r u on unity
<skilz> G40 Thinkpad
<aeon-ltd> skilz: what cpu?
<mrdeb> is that it
<skilz> P4 cpu
<mrdeb> p4 is slow
<MahaVishnu> skilz, p4 is slow...
<BernSamson> I use Chromium
<aeon-ltd> nope
<skilz> fluxbox
<Tech-1> lol, p4
<Tech-1> dino
<BernSamson> how do you uninstall things?
<aeon-ltd> p4 not slow
<webnet> skilz xchat is this which uses constant network access
<mrdeb> atom is faster than p4
<aeon-ltd> skilz: clock speed?
<MahaVishnu> p4 is pretty slow compared to anything from this era.
<webnet> BernSamson, apt-get remove [package]
<Tech-1> mt asus eee atom kicks but w/ubuntu
<skilz> 2.39ghz
<skilz> dude
<skilz> My system was 14% cpu idle
<BernSamson> so 'sudo apt-get remove firefox'?
<Tech-1> how much ram U got
<skilz> now it's 49%
<MahaVishnu> 2.39ghz is not even a high end p4.
<mrdeb> atom is good for ubuntu
<skilz> NO
<aeon-ltd> skilz: ok fluctuations are normal
<skilz> t's not firefox
<skilz> man
<Tech-1> pkill firefox
<aeon-ltd> skilz: what is eating it up right now?
<skilz> FU%$*@ firefox
<skilz> it's nothng to do with t
<Tech-1> skilz:  terminal = ntop
<skilz> it's some system process
<webnet> skilz. i have 10.10 and my cpus are running at 6% and 4%
<MahaVishnu> skilz, can you stop using the enter button for punctuation ?
<skilz> Okay
<skilz> listen guys!!!
<skilz> Please
<FloodBot1> skilz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tech-1> lol
<skilz> I startx, then load firefox
<webnet> skilz. pm me
<skilz> sorry
<skilz> I srartx then load fluxbox
<skilz> then conky
<Josh_> hey people
<ubuntu_n00b> hey again, how do i get to system?
<Josh_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVQG1MswY-k
<ubuntu_n00b> In Ubuntu 10.10, this is found under System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers.
<Tech-1> stop panicking
<MahaVishnu> 11.10 here with firefox, xachat, transmission, terminator + whatever system crap on... 4% cpu use.
<Josh_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hU6iZyEVX8
<Tech-1> same here
<MahaVishnu> but im not on a p4 heh.
<share> Josh_: don't spam
<aeon-ltd> skilz: depending on your conky set up and refresh/reload rates you've set conky will probably take 1-5% of cpu at almost all times
<Tech-1> atom ?
<bullgard4> »~$ ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. What does "spawner" here mean?
<ubuntu_n00b> hey again, how do i get to system? In Ubuntu 10.10, this is found under System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers.
<skilz> I startx then load fluxbox
<skilz> then load conky
<MahaVishnu> Tech-1, i3 550 oc from 3.2 to 4.2ghz. nothing special just my baby.
<ubuntu_n00b> how do i get to that 'system'
<aeon-ltd> skilz: yes we heard.
<Tech-1> cool
<skilz> nothing else is running and already 40% cpu
<share> ubuntu_n00b: use the panel?
<aeon-ltd> skilz: wait a few seconds
<skilz> 2 days ago, same scenario, but 14% cpu
<Tech-1> skilz:  terminal = ntop..that will show whats running
<ubuntu_n00b> i'm running 11.10
<share> ubuntu_n00b: oh.
<aeon-ltd> HEY!
<excelsior> oh, while I'm here, the only thing I've found that fixes my wifi without having to reboot my laptop is sudo modprobe -r iwlagn, and then sudo modprobe iwlagn, where iwlagn is the name of the driver.
<aeon-ltd> its 'htop'
<bullgard4> ubuntu_n00b: Please add your operating system version and desktop environment to your question.
<MahaVishnu> skilz, in htop your processor is always @ 40% idle ?
<almostroot> Josh_: Are... are they fighting with spinning tops?
<aeon-ltd> not ntop, ntop will show network processes
<Tech-1> ya, sry htop
<ubuntu_n00b> i'm using ubuntu 11.10 and i think the desktop is unity but i could be wrong
<skilz> It's 87% now
<MahaVishnu> skilz, there is nothing we can do about your cpu use honestly.
<Tech-1> did you htop yet ?
<aeon-ltd> MahaVishnu: bull.
<aeon-ltd> yeah we can
<excelsior> I had a friend who used to run the latest bleeding edge Ubuntu, but he also carried around a couple of laptop harddrives...
<MahaVishnu> aeon-ltd, like what?
<sidney> should I be able to visit this address and see the file http://hacktolive.org/repo/archive/pool/main/w/winetricks/winetricks_0.
<skilz> But it's not my cpu, it's ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> MahaVishnu: simple, reduce the amount needed to process
<excelsior> and a screwdriver kit...
<Canadian1296> Can anyone give me a little assistance on a Ubuntu LiveCD I'm making?
<polardude1983> Hello, I am having trouble with a folder that has spaces in it in a shell script. I did the \ but it doesn't work. here is my shell script that im using http://paste.ubuntu.com/765616/ it just says no polly directory and doesn't find polly dogg dir
<MahaVishnu> aeon-ltd, huh?
<kion> Canadian1296: yes
<pfifo> sidney, no its a shell script, you need to download it to view it
<flysnowchiu> hi guys!  any ways to control the mem in conky when I use "lua"?
<kion> Canadian1296: first download the .iso image
<MahaVishnu> polardude1983, put  " around the file path " I think...
<aeon-ltd> MahaVishnu: there will be a limit to what skilz's pc can do but really single core 2.4ghz can run most things easily - i'd say the only thing that would cripple it would be moderate flash use
<kion> Canadian1296: after that i am pretty shure that rightclick will give you the option burn to disk
<sidney> pfifo if i reinstall 10.04 you think it will update
<MahaVishnu> aeon-ltd, uhm single core p4 can barely transcode 720p on the fly.
<aeon-ltd> yeah it can
<pfifo> sidney, im sorry i have no idea what you mean
<sidney> system nolonger updates
<polardude1983> mahavishnu, I tried putting " " around the whole "/home/user/polly doggy" but didnt' work. just said no polly dir found
<MahaVishnu> not to stream it, it can do a file like eventually. trust me I had a p4 for many years a good one with h/t they are not that fast compared to anything. but this is all offtopic so who cares.
<aeon-ltd> 1080 it would struggle, maybe get around 10-12 fps, but 720 with a preloaded buffer would be fine
<pfifo> sidney, do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<MahaVishnu> aeon-ltd, nah tried it on ps3 media server to do 720p and it barely would stream it right ever.
<sidney> pfifo,  dosent work
<aeon-ltd> MahaVishnu: that's more likely a combo of processing and network bandwidth
<pfifo> sidney, can you pastebin the output of those commands
<MahaVishnu> aeon-ltd, nah dude. gigabit ethernet even 100mb ethernet has way more bandwith than 720p requires dude...
<bullgard4> !unity | ubuntu_n00b
<ubottu> ubuntu_n00b: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<MahaVishnu> aeon-ltd, it was all processor, how do I know? cause now on the same network with an i3 I can stream 1080p no problem to the same xbox. ( yea ps3 media server works for xbox's )
<polardude1983> mahavishnu, I have tried " ", and \ but none work for the shell script to recognize that the folder has space.
<MahaVishnu> polardude1983, I think take the \ out and just use "
<aeon-ltd> heh, point taken.
<MahaVishnu> aeon-ltd, honestly. I banged my head against the wall forever with that p4 I wouldnt lie about it.
<polardude1983> mahavishnu, no still says no Polly directory instead of polly doggy
<Canadian1296> kion: I'm talking about doing some customizations on casper before building the iso on a custom (minimal, no gui) lived I've been working on
<ubuntu_n00b> i'm trying to install proprietary drivers for my onboard graphics card
<aeon-ltd> i still stand by thay P4 = still fast and good for today's applications, just needs a lil compromising
<ubuntu_n00b> it's a radeon xpress
<kion> Canadian: oops.. sorry for that.. .cant help :(
<MahaVishnu> aeon-ltd, also p4 is 32 bit....
<GhostWolf> hi all, have an issue, webnet has been trying to help me but he suggested i ask on the main, i woke up earlier today and seemed my mouse and kb stopped working, cause i couldn't get my power saver back to my normal screen, manually turned off the pc, turned it back on, it took a long time for ubuntu to load, so i rebooted agian manually, and this time selected the ubuntu recovery console, it seems im having a problem loadin
<GhostWolf> g ubuntu, i have an image of what it says after the last part of the recovery mode
<sidney> pfifo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/765617/     http://paste.ubuntu.com/765619/
<Canadian1296> kion: Okay, thanks anyways  :)
<aeon-ltd> MahaVishnu: nope some were 64bit capable
<MahaVishnu> aeon-ltd, ah didnt know.
<Canadian1296> Can anyone help with some casper customizations on a Ubuntu LiveCD I'm making?
<aeon-ltd> heh at the time though no one even had close to 4gb 64bit would have been useless for home use
<webnet> Canadian1296, i pmd you. talk to me there. too much clutter and other stuff out here
<pfifo> sidney, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove any refrences to 'http://hacktolive.org' then retry the above commands
<GhostWolf> btw here is the link for the pic that has some info at the end of the recovery mode, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/20111209210336.jpg/
<Butters> Hey I was wondering if someone could talk to me about the possibility of starting a project for building a new linux distro that acts purely as a virtual machine host.
<MahaVishnu> polardude1983, you tried this ? for file in "/home/christoph/Videos/test/polly\ doggy*.*"
<Canadian1296> webnet: okay, thanks
<EvilResistance> is there a way in console to search through the contents of files for a specific word or phrase recursively?
<EvilResistance> (i.e. in all directories within a given path)
<aeon-ltd> Butters: #ubuntu-offtopic ; but why? wouldn't that just really be server + a few applications?
<polardude1983> mahavishnu, yes and still doesn't recognize it
<w30> EvilResistance, grep does that; see man grep
<sidney> pfifo, do i do this in terminal if so I get command not found
<crazytrane> spaces in filenames=the devil
<Butters> aeon-ltd: yes it would.
<crazytrane> polardude1983, looks like you escaped the space right, though
<pfifo> sidney, try `sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list` remove the lines with that URL
<EvilResistance> w30:  any way to tell if it fails?
<aeon-ltd> Butters: then why? it would just be shorter to just write a guide and a script that would pull in those packages.
<polardude1983> crazytrane, but for some reason it doesn't register it like normally
<GhostWolf> also if anyone can help me with my issue, you can pm me if it be easier.
<mrdeb> what issue
<Butters> aeon-ltd: because some programs for different OS' can not be pulled in so easily.
<skilz> How can I disable graphical boot and logn
<skilz> I want verbose bootup
<GhostWolf> mrdeb, i just posted it few minutes ago, its long so i don't feel like reposting, you can scroll up to see it
<mrdeb> ok ghost idk, that is not specific
<crazytrane> polardude1983,can you do it straight from a shell? ie. (for file in polly\ doggy\*.*; do echo $file;done)
<skilz> Is I try to remove plymoth, it wants to remove all of gnome
<skilz> 500mb
<w30> EvilResistance, test your command-flag combinations on something you know the answer to.
<crazytrane> just to see if that works
<aeon-ltd> skilz: get rid of 'quiet' as the boot option at grub
<skilz> aeon-ltd, wheres that?>
<skilz> what file?
<GhostWolf> mrdeb, what is not specific, i posted my issue again im not reposting it cause its a long post..
<aeon-ltd> skilz: can't remember if you need to change 'splash' to 'nosplash'
<aeon-ltd> skilz: at boot, when at grub press 'e' at the kernel of your choice
<pfifo> aeon-ltd, skilz you only need to remove 'splash' nosplash wont do anything
<mrdeb> i mena i dont know what is happening with screen saver in your case
<excelsior> When watching a longish movie, it sometimes becomes jumpy. Any easy fixes? Or just restart the movie player?
<skilz> pfifo, where I do remove that?
<skilz> hat file do I edit?
<EvilResistance> w30:  oop nevermind i found the source of the break
<polardude1983> crazytrane, if i change it to /polly\ doggy\ it still comes up with polly  or if i do /polly/ doggy/ it comes up with just doggy
<GhostWolf> mrdeb, its not my screensaver thats the issue. you didn't read the full post..
<urlin2u> !grub 2
<EvilResistance> w30:  i should just read build logs.. :P
<mrdeb> i read it
<urlin2u> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pfifo> skilz, /etc/grub.d
<crazytrane> polardude1983, if you type the filepath in a shell, does it tab complete?
<GhostWolf> obviously you didn't cause i didn't mentioin the scrreensaver was my issue. i did mention the power/screen saver but didn't say that was the issue..
<polardude1983> crazytrane, not exactly sure what you mean by that. sorry.
<crazytrane> pressing tab in a shell will auto complete the filename
<crazytrane> so you don't have to type the whole thing
<mrdeb> well i can help you but that is not clear
<GhostWolf> don't then, again its not about my screen saver, its about unbutu not loading period..
<crazytrane> so "cd pol[TAB]" will/should auto complete
<webnet> mrdeb the issue is drive failure. figured that out in pm
<mrdeb> what
<GhostWolf> for anyone else who might be able to help, i also have link from imageshack i took of my monitor from the end of a recovery mode for ubuntu, if its too hard for you to help on main you can also pm me, here is the post, hi all, have an issue, webnet has been trying to help me but he suggested i ask on the main, i woke up earlier today and seemed my mouse and kb stopped working, cause i couldn't get my power saver back to my
<GhostWolf> normal screen, manually turned off the pc, turned it back on, it took a long time for ubuntu to load, so i rebooted agian manually, and this time selected the ubuntu recovery console, it seems im having a problem loading ubuntu, i have an image of what it says after the last part of the recovery mode
<Canadian1296> Can anyone help me with disabling casper autologin on a livecd im making?
<polardude1983> I have no idea why its being such a butt about this lol
<pfifo> Canadian1296, set a password for the ubuntu user
<crazytrane> it's obviously something with the path, but your script is handling the space right
<polardude1983> crazytrane, though when I take out the space in the actual folder and just do pollydoggy it works
<polardude1983> crazytrane, but this is just a test directory, really want it to get working with spaces.
<Canadian1296> pfifo: Tried that already. Even if i boot, set a password, then type "logout", i get logged back in automatically. I also tried changing the password in the config files before building, with no success
<pfifo> polardude1983, you need to escape spaces with a backslash \ or enclose the filename inside of quotes ""
<polardude1983> pfifo, tried that. still for some reason not working
<crazytrane> he's escaping the space right, i recreated the directory here, and tested your script. works here. lol
<crazytrane> i know that doesn't help
<pfifo> Canadian1296, hmm, im not sure then... It worked for me last time I needed to do it
<Canadian1296> pfifo: Which one worked for you? passwd after booting from the livecd, or setting one before building the cd
<pfifo> Canadian1296, setting one while building
<polardude1983> i tried changing it to for file in ~/Videos/test/polly\ doggy/*.* but didnt work. hmm weird
<Canadian1296> pfifo: Okay, ill try again just to see. Did you use mkpasswd and place the encrypted pass in the config file, or just use "passwd" while in the chroot? (I use debootstrap and the chroot into it.)
<D347H> hola
<pfifo> Canadian1296, i use debootstrap and chroot in, create a user named ubuntu with the id of 999 and set a password using passwd ubuntu
<Canadian1296> okay thanks, ill try that
<sidney> pfifo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/765628/
<pfifo> sidney, looks good
<polardude1983> i even tried doing in="polly doggy" then /home/user/"$in"/*.* and still didnt work. just did polly
<polardude1983> maybe a restart will make it work lol :P
<sidney> pfifo,  the thing is I don't know how it got that way
<mrdeb> is everhyone enjoying ubuntu in this holiday season
<mrdeb> ?
<pfifo> sidney, is your machine upgrading correctly now?
<bluegoon> My desktop to emitting a steady pulsating drone.. not enjoying this
<sidney> trying now
<sidney> pfifo, Unable to lock the list directory
<pfifo> sidney did you run it with sudo?
<share> ^
<sidney> pfifo, it still failed
<bullgard4> mrdeb: Me.
<exoterico> ciao
<exoterico> list!
<sidney> pfifo,  it still looking for http//hacktolive
<pfifo> sidney, im not sure then, but yes, a reinstall will fix your system at any rate
<sidney> pfifo, thank for your time good night
<bullgard4> »~$ ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. What does "spawner" here mean?
<polardude1983> I am gonna try without the directory and just run it within whatever directory i am gonna run it in
<gunfire007> so ubuntu has support for optimus technology ?
<gunfire007> i have heared that optimus technology enabled more battery is drained is that true ?
<exoterico> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<borari> hey is anybody alive on here>
<Canadian1296> Yeah
<borari> so... i got a question about this ubuntu thing...
<pfifo> this is the zombie channel, were all dead
<Canadian1296> borari: what's your question?
<share> end of the world
<webnet> borari, whats going on
<borari> So i just upgraded to the newest version
<webnet> ok.
<black_ru> hello al, pls does it work ? i am testing apache
<borari> and now I cannot log in to my account
<usr13> borari: put it all on one line.
<black_ru> http://runix.sytes.net/
<usr13> borari: Wrong password?
<borari> alright. I just upgraded Ubuntu and can only log in as a guest. when logging in to my regular account, scfreen flashes black to quickly for me to see the text and back to login
<usr13> borari: Upgraded from ________ to ___________ ?
<pfifo> black_ru, seems to be working
<black_ru> pfifo, thx
<borari> version 11.04 to 11.10
<w30> borari, check ownership of your home directory files and folders, especially .Xdefaults and .Xauthority
<w30> borari, if it turns out to be root that owns these files it can be caused by using sudo for a GUI app. Use gksu for GUI apps instead.
<borari> ownership of my home folder says it is root. is that what I want or do I want it to be my username?
<elky> you want it to be your username, borari
<w30> borari, for example if your login user is borari, then borari should be owner and group
<Canadian1296> What packages would you recommend for a LiveCD ("password hacking" tools like chntpw, recovery tools, etc.)? No gui on the livecd so command line tools only please...
<borari> ah ok. can i change the ownership though the emergency ctrl+alt+f1 terminal? I am pretty new to linux here sorry...
<sasank> how can i learn programs
<w30> borari, yes
<webnet> go here for a list of tools Canadian1296 http://www.gnacktrack.co.uk/faqs.php
<w30> chown -R borari.borari  *
<elky> borari, you'll need to do: sudo chown borari:borari /home/borari
<pfifo> Canadian1296, parted and emacs, aircrack
<webnet> that is pentest tools btw'
<sasank> n programs
<Canadian1296> pfifo: thanks
<Canadian1296> webnet: okay ill take a look
<w30> borari, yeah, stick a -
<pfifo> Canadian1296, i would say wireshark but since you dont have a gui youll have to use tcpdump
<w30> -R flag on chown for recursive
<bluegoon> sasnak, there are many books available for many languages.
<sasank> is there any logic applied in programs
<webnet> kk. not all are good Canadian1296  but alot of good cracking tools
<Stanley00> sasank: yes, and, or not and so on ... :)
<share> !null
<Canadian1296> webnet: thanks
<sasank> any book for c language
<sbts> borari: you may need to also use the -R flag for chown to recursivly change the content of your home dir. but only if things inside your home dir are incorrectly owned
<webnet> sasank, google it?
<Canadian1296> Any other recommended packages, more disk utilities now?
<borari> w30 thanks for the help, off to try and figure it out... I'll be back!
<bluegoon> sasank, google for MIT open courseware, there are some Engineering development concept programs.
<webnet> hmm Canadian1296 well there is testdisk and photorec
<sasank> easiest way for learning any programming language
<webnet> Canadian1296, those are in my opinion are invaluable. you can add ophcrack as well to help get into windows system
<Stanley00> sasank: there is no easiest way, the easier way is from basic to advanced
<Canadian1296> webnet: alright
<sasank> which programming language should i take first
<Blue1> basic?
<pfifo> sasank, python
<Stanley00> sasank: I prefer pascal
<Blue1> my first language, was fortran ii, fwiw
<enot> НЯ! ^_^
<bluegoon> sasank, google Microsoft Small Basic, its very well built for beginners.
<sbts> bluegoon: shame on you, suggesting a M$ language in a linux channel!!!!!
<pfifo> sasank, learn m68k assembly for your first language
<bluegoon> sbts, hehe
<Canadian1296> sasank: i started by messing around on microsoft with vbs and bat scripting. Then went for it and taught myself C++...
<sasank> earlier i hd some grasp upon c and c++ but it becomes difficult to write programs
<Blue1> bluegoon: actuallyh that  isn't a bad place to sart
<enot> пыщ пыщ пыщ пыщ пыщ пыщ пыщ пыыыыыыыыыщ
<Stanley00> my first language is pascal, from where I learn algorithm, and then step to C, and OOP in C++, never try python, what a pity!
<sbts> sasank: it depends on what you want to do in the end. any pascal based language would be good as a first as it will teach you good structure from the beginning
<OerHeks> !ru | enot
<ubottu> enot: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bluegoon> Bluel, I actually read up on Small Basic, its a very honest and interesting project, meant specifically for people new to programming.
<sbts> sasank: check out freepascal and lazuraus (I think that is spelled right)
<Blue1> bluegoon: it is a good first choice
<sasank> future in c++
<bluegoon> Blue1, yep, think so too.
 * Blue1 wonders if there is a gbasic?
<tikitty> I get this error from php when i try to connect to mysql Connection refused (trying to connect via tcp://127.0.0.1:3306), any one know what this means?
<Blue1> nope
<pfifo> my first language was basic included with my commodore 64
<Blue1> tikitty: yes you are trying to connect to your local machine on port 3306 which off the top of my head no idea what that is used for
<sbts> sasank: yep c and it's derivatives are a pain the the butt to write in, they are the right language for many tasks (linux kernel for example) but there are a large number of pitfalls for the unwary
<Blue1> sbts: indeed!
<Hatori> 3306 for mysql
<bluegoon> Just noticed there is also a #Programming, so asking around there should also be useful.
<pfifo> tikitty, it seems you mysql server is not running
<sasank> what's difference btwn c++ and java
<fizyplankton> my first language was python. after learning TI-84 Basic, bash, java, and c++, i had never been happier to write a python program
<webnet> java is based on c++ sasank
<fizyplankton> sasank: from a syntax point of view, not all that much
<sbts> sasank: it is spelled lazarus and is in the ubuntu repositories. it is actually an IDE (integrated development environment) for freepascal that allows you to also write gui apps.
<Blue1> first home computer as a ti 99-4a
<Firefishe> I'm using oneiric 11.10.  I use the latest gnome and kde desktops.  I notice that, when I log in, either in gnome or kde, a nautilus window opens by default.  I haven't found a way to stop this from occurring.  What causes this and how can I make it stop?
<sasank> i want to do game programming, which language becomes helpfull
<GhostWolf> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Firefishe> Blue1: We had one of those in my 1984 computer programming class in high school ;)
<Firefishe> Blue1: scratch that!  I meant a trs-80.
<pfifo> sasank, python has SDL and opengl bindings, and is easy to learn and write
<sbts> sasank: lazarus is essentially an open source project to duplicate the capabilities of Borland Delphi, the windows capable variant of turbopascal.  it allows rapid visual creation of user interfaces and easy linking of code to the userinterface.
<fizyplankton> sasank: if you mean like big direct-x-ey games, forget it. it will take years amd years to learn that much. i would reccommend python as a springboard to other proging languages
<fizyplankton> http://blog.aegisub.org/2008/12/if-programming-languages-were-religions.html very funny
<sbts> sasank: if you want to program games, you may be better asking in #programming, then in some game specific channels.  codeing for games is a fairly different field from the rest of the universe
<sasank> firstly i want to take a simple game,lets take chess,how can i make a program
<pfifo> Perl would be Voodoo lol
<share> I can't find the 'Virtual Basic GUI' package to track killer's IP address
<sbts> sasank: there are a number of chess programs in the ubuntu repositories, why don't you download the source code for them, and look at the various languages that have been used.
<fizyplankton> sasank: because chess has array and for loop iterations out the wazoo, i would reccoment python. i tried to do that in c++ after only knowing c++ for a week. i ahvent touched ~/c++/chess.cpp in over 6 months. im scared
<sbts> sasank: from that you should be able to see what you personal preference is for that type of game. for action games it may be better to use something else.
<sasank> once i had seen, but it becomes confusing to understand
<fizyplankton> python is nicknamed "executable pseudo code"
<fizyplankton> (perl on the other hand, is "executable line noise"
<pfifo> sasank, check this out http://pygame.org/
<sbts> The best coders I have personally worked with all started out with pascal like languages, then went on to learn other languages as needed. as I said before pascal teaches good programming practices and techniques. it is afterall what it was designed to do.
<pinche> How can I build a private virtual cloud desktop with ubuntu? Is it just a matter of hosting a VirtualBox snapshot on an Ubuntu Server or do I need a more complex environment with Ubuntu Cloud?
<pinche> I want to be able to build this privately in my home server with Ubuntu. Possible? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDfsMNQ3SrU
<sasank> whats the future of game programming
<pfifo> sasank, xbox is using .NET (c#) and psx is using C/C++
<sasank> simplest technique for learning pascal
<pfifo> 1 chapter from a book every week, make sure todo all the excercises and answer all the questions
<pinche> #ubuntu-server
<sasank> how much time does it takes to learn pascal
<pfifo> a couple weeks if you really study hard, but could take years to master
<sbts> sasank: there are heaps of tutorials with freepascal and on the web. even lazarus has tute's
<sbts> sasank: it shouldn't take long if you are serious
<sasank> do i have to remember the basic commands or first understand them
<pfifo> sasank, hands on practice is the best way
<sbts> if you use lazarus it has good built in help, and realtime syntax assistance.
<Canadian1296> sasank: understand them. But following along as you learn helps A LOT
<sasank> i learnt linux a long time where i had found only commands to remember
<pinche> Hi, I would like to build a private cloud desktop in my home server. Something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDfsMNQ3SrU How would it be possible with Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> pinche: its simple enough
<almoxarife> pinche: install virtualbox on the server, have some os on the virtualbox to serve
<sasank> what should i learn first a basic program or a highly advanced program
<pinche> almoxarife: Thanks for replying. So it's just a matter of hosting a VM snapshot?
<pfifo> sasank, learn something easy first
<almoxarife> pinche: yeap, just like the url you keep spaming(referring to)
<sasank> how should we write a prgram in a single line,supose writing a sentence in c++
<tokam> Hi.. I installed postgresql on my ubuntu system but the command to set the password postgres psql template1 is not executeable because my shell does not know postgres as command.
<tokam> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/postgresql.html
<tokam> ok it is for ubuntu 8 and i am on 11.4
<bullgard4> »~$ ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. What does "spawner" here mean?
<tokam> if one of you could help me on this it would save my life. I have to launch a big project on monday and i work since 3 nights without sleep
<EvilResistance> sasank:  you might need ##programming or ##c ?
<EvilResistance> erm
<pinche> @almoxarife: Yikes, sorry, didn't meant ot be spamming that link.
<EvilResistance> sasank:  well ##programming at the least
<kenperkins> how do I track down slow ssh performance? It's taking 6 seconds to execute a command over ssh where the target is a virtual machine on the local host
<kenperkins> (should be near instant)
<tokam> my goal is a simple pgsql database it will be generated anyway i have my code on a higher abstraction level :)
<tokam> I am not starting from scatch installing the dbms when launching on monday haha
<almoxarife> pinche: of course if I was gonna pay you to access the virtual-os I would want you to show me how I now own it, since I am paying you, lets say, and of course you would have to buy a license for those multiple os's (windows) from the git-go , assuming you were legit, but yeah, why not
<sasank> after learning pascal or c++ which any other language should i learn
<tokam> sasank: java & php & scala
<tokam> never worked with scala but i heard it is going to become tha java of the future because oop is not good in multithreading (deadlocks)
<tokam> functional programming is petter here (scala) and the new more law is not that the amount of transistors doubles per year it is that the amount of cores doubles.
<pfifo> tokam, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<sasank> i hv windows on my systm,bt i wnt to instll lnx,whts the booting method
<tokam> thanks a lot pfifo
<tokam> and some of you got advice how to get the rest out of you?
<tokam> i already put nacl in my eyes to keep them wet hahaha :D
<tokam> i have fun doing what i do but i need to get more out
<tokam> i can not sleep anyway i tried it but i stay awake in bed
<tokam> i can close no eye
<atruno> Brian Pham of Houston, TX  http://pastebin.com/qUSTKFLL
<michael> hi all
<sasank> does it happen if wrongly booting linux will damage the system
<sasank> whts the difference between get and getch command
<pfifo> sasank, follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html
<sasank> is there any difference btwn get and getch command or we cn write the same
<sasank> what is php,is it a programming language
<pfifo> php is a programming language that more suited to web development
<tokam> pfifo: i have installed all the packages but i do not have the command postgres
<sasank> using php can we build a website?
<pfifo> tokam, the command is simply psql, not postgres psql
<tokam> maybe it should be mentioned in the tutorials for tired people as me :) thx
<tokam> psql: FATAL:  role "root" does not exist
<casaburip> ciao
<casaburip> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tokam> sry
<pfifo> tokam, it is, the second command on that guide is 'psql -h server.domain.org database user'
<sasank> i do nt have php latform, in which site is it avalable
<pfifo> sasank, if you dont have ubuntu installed, then first you need to install ubuntu
<tokam> psql -h localhost database root
<tokam> FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "root"
<sasank> how can i retrieve a password if locked in my computer
<pfifo> tokam, make sure to run it as root
<tokam> I do
<tokam> pfifo: http://web916.kerstin.webhoster.ag/pastebin.de.vu/paste722.html
<tokam> must i somewhere set the pw before running this command?
<pfifo> tokam ask in #postgres then, im not sure how to set a password
<tokam> found something here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/psql-fatal-ident-authentication-failed-for-user/
<newbiecostee> hi guys
<sasank> can we convert a program to another software language?
<anand> help
<pfifo> sasank, no
<sasank> whats the use of syntax
<tokam> root@tokam:~# find / -type f -name pg_hba.conf
<tokam> is running cos the file did not exist where expected
<sasank> does it exist that without knowing syntax ,can we run a program
<pfifo> sasank, your not making any sense
<tokam> found it in etc
<sasank> sry
<sasank> i heard a language named perl,wht is it
<pfifo> perl is a programming language that is tailored to extracting data from documents, its quite dificult to learn
<sasank> can we apply our basic knowledge  and apply it to writin programs
<pfifo> sasank, yes basic is a good first language, it is very easy and will teach you several important aspects of computer programming
<sasank> is there any bk easier for learning basic language
<sasank> which language has a good bit of efficiency?
<pfifo> efficiency how?
<bigterd> pig latin
<bigterd> very efficient
<pangolin> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sasank> thats ritin the program in two lines instead of 10 lines
<pfifo> perl and lisp are notable for that
<sasank> does perl has many commands to remember
<bigterd> haha, piglatin.
<pfifo> perl is dificult to lear because it has many symbols that you need to use
<bigterd> my first i played with was python
<sasank> how can i grasp it
<pfifo> sasank, why do you keep asking questions about languages?
<cebrere> hey i have a question regarding video display if anyone would mind helping me?
<bigterd> yeah, !offtopic
<bigterd> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sasank> i want to learn many programmin languages
<cebrere> well it is regarding ubuntu
<pfifo> sasank, asking questions about programming here isnt going to teach you anything, go download an intrepreter and get to work
<sasank> i do not any programmin software, where can i get/
<bigterd> hes asking how to learn it. not regarding how to make it work with ubuntu
<cebrere> i can't switch my display to on
<pfifo> sasank, goto http://lua.org they have many tutorials and an online intrepreter, its easy to learn too
<cebrere> i had an hdmi cable plugged into my t.v. and it was working beautifully, then I shut my laptop and it wouldn't detect after that
<sasank> thanks
<almoxarife> atruno: the link has been passed on to the police
<sasank> whts the meaning of binaries
<usr13> sasank: apps
<sasank> in c++
<almoxarife> sasank: join #c++
<usr13> sasank: A file containing binary code
<sasank> which programmin language requires buildin a website
<mascot> Ahoy
<anand> sasank: just ask these questions to google and u will get a great amount of info
<anand> sasank: and when u picked up a language and have any problem ask on that language specific channel
<sasank> can we reduce the loops in c++ into a single loop in writing any rogram
<anand> sasank: my suggestion start with python then c then c++ and then java
<anand> sasank : depends
<sasank> why java comes last
<anand> sasank: coz by the time u will have great knowledge of programming and java is a languge with lots of packages and fuctionalities that require understanding of programming
<skilz> Any application (NON GNOME) (preferebly xfce based) to control brightness and contrast for monitor/video card?
<anand> sasank: u need to learn the programming tech and any language will be easy enough
<sasank> is ubuntu a linux based operatin system
<usr13> sasank: Well yes.... Are WE taking a test here?
<anand> sasank: no one can teach u programming only u can ,,books tutes are just for teaching language syntax.........
<usr13> sasank: Next question.....
<anand> sasank: yes
<skilz> sasank, learn some bash and c, #bash #c
<sasank> i do nt like to ask questions but i feel dreary in ritin lengthy programs
<mascot> anand: agreed
<aiayiu> hello
<mascot> which language to use to program for ubuntu ?
<webnet> Aiayiu hi
<sasank> linux
<anand> sasank: you dnt even know what an os and what ubuntu is dude u need to exit and do some study read books on os networking ,computer organization etc......then think about programming
<aiayiu> I am freshman
<webnet> mascot. Java? Tho if you know c u can use qt
<almoxarife> there is a god
<mascot> webnet: thanx for the reply
<mascot> I like OO paradigm, so I dont' think I am gonna use C
<mascot> Which is the best IDE, eclipse or Netbeans
<webnet> Ok. mascot ok. Try searching the software center for a compler
<anand> mascot: i think eclipse
<webnet> mascot. Eclipse
<mascot> nice
<webnet> More mature and stable imo
<geniusdc> b
<webnet> Not tht netbeans is bad mascot... id actually say try both. It comes down to which u like better in the end
<mascot> hmm
<webnet> Which ur more comfortable using
<mascot> I am begineer now
<mascot> I am using VIM
<mascot> thinking to go with IDE
<mechbo> anybody know what "Send retweets to all services" does in Gwibber ?
<webnet>  Vim FTW! Lol bit yeah youll meed an ide for sure. And a compiler for buildd
<webnet> Hi mechbo. No clue...
<mascot> BTW is there any vim script to do code folding ?
<webnet> mascot idk. Vim is HUGE so id have to imagine yes.
<mascot> ok
<mascot> webnet
<webnet> Try google. Someone probably wrote one if its not in already
<skilz> mascot, use nano
<mascot> why so skilz
<anand> mascot : http://aymanh.com/a-collection-of-vim-tips try this link
<skilz> it's more user friendly
<skilz> 'just works' easy
<anand> mascot: there z a section for code folding
<webnet> See i figurrd there was one :D
<mascot> anand: ok
<skilz> plus its a newer text editor
<skilz> based from pico
<webnet> skilz not as advanced tho
<webnet> Vim is a huge editor
<skilz> webnet, Yes but most average users don't need/use all those extra features and they can just become confusing
<mascot> zfa} works great for code folding in VIM
<mascot> thanx anand
<mascot> zo and zc to re-open and close the code fold
<webnet> True. He is programming tho. But skilz you are right about ot being a confusing edotor
<anand> mascot: u are welcome dude
<mao> how to let less display the Trademark symbol
<webnet> Mao ??
<webnet> Where what r u trying to do?
<mao> webnet: Some text has trademark symbol,while gedit display normoally
<webnet> mao ok. Is the tm in the filename?
<mao> webnet: eh...maybe,I don't know what it exectly called
<mao> webnet: Not in the filename,but in the file
<mascot> I can't have my folder named "HTML"
<mascot> TM changes to some symbol
<mascot> why is that
<webnet> Tm is a charactor
<godofmischief> on my ubuntu machine, network devices are no longer showing up when i browse to them, i still have connectivity to network folders that are mounted, and im streaming from one of the machines.
<mao> webnet: how to let less display it
<webnet> But not a standard one so gedit uses a string to display it. Like how copyright symbol is &copy in html
<mascot> how can I name my folder HTML
<mao> webnet: So less cann't display it ?
<webnet> Mascot mv  foldername html
<webnet> mao. Is gedit displaying it but not when you run the file
<webnet> ???
<nogi> ciao
<skilz> .file is a hidden file, file is a visible file
<mao> webnet: Gedit display it normally but less cann't
<nogi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bullgard4> »~$ ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. What does "spawner" here mean?
<mao> webnet: Less display the tm charactor as <A9>
<mao> webnet: Less display the tm charactor as "<A9>"
<muhavini> muhavini
<muhavini> kukakukhu
<webnet> Ok mao let me see... give me a sec so u can try on my machine
<webnet> *so i can
<mascot> I want to setup a local server to do some PHP learning
<mascot> what should I choose
<mascot> LAMP or XAMPP
<cgtdk> mascot: XAMPP is very easy to setup.
<webnet> Use apache then seperate install musql
<webnet> mao what are you entering to display tm
<cgtdk> mascot: Here's a guide to installing LAMP on Ubuntu 11.10: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-11.10-lamp
<skilz> Any application (NON GNOME) (preferebly xfce based) to control brightness and contrast for monitor/video card?
<rob__> Excuse me. If I accidentally unplug my headphones and plug them back in, no sound comes out of them. Can anybody help?
<cgtdk> rob__: Have you checked if sound is muted?
<rectec> cgtdk: yes
<rectec> cgtdk: same thing happens in both my Ubuntu installations
<webnet> rectec thats odd do you have other headphones you coyld test with?
<rectec> webnet: Good idea. These headphones are brand new so I didn't suspect them. Brb
<rectec> webnet: Nope, still no sound. : ( Must have something to do with Pulseaudio
<webnet> Thatd be my guess rectec. The phones were worth a shot
<rectec> webnet: Both my KDE and Gnome 3/Unity installations have Pulse, and both have the same problem
<webnet> Hmm...
<rectec> Recent update bug?
<webnet> Proprietary driver?
<rectec> For headphones?
<webnet> No for soundcard
<webnet> rectec^^^
<rectec> No pretty sure it's not.
<webnet> Ok
<rectec> hmm
<Phayder> question: when i install a fresh ubuntu, will it auto show up on the network? like will ppl be able to see my comp on the network?
<rectec> it ocurred recently
<Phayder> besides the router
<Phayder> like in workgroup/shares or w.e
<webnet> Phayder if you add it to the workgroup
<rectec> Phayder: I think you'd need to set it up
<sam22> hail !!!! people of this channel !
<rectec> Phayder: Samba maybe? I'm not sure how networking works in Linux
<Phayder> so there will be no trace of my computer other than the normal checking whos on the router?
<sam22> O/
<Phayder> cuz when u install windows, share is on by default, and ur workgroup, is well workgroup
<Phayder> and ppl can see u if they open up the network window
<webnet> Phayder... not reallt
<webnet> Oh gotcha
<Phayder> i dont wanna be seen by any other computer systems on the network
<webnet> Kk
<webnet> Yea youd have tovset that up to show up like tht Phayder
<rectec> should I clear out .pulse and reinstall pulseaudio maybe?
<Phayder> ok webnet
<Phayder> thanks
<Phayder> btw
<Phayder> do u know how to hide from other comps on the network on windows as well?
<Phayder> ive turned off sharing
<Phayder> and such
<Phayder> but im still not sure if i can be seen
<webnet> rectec. Yeah give tht a shot
<rectec> Turn off network discovery
<webnet> ^^^exactly
<Phayder> where do i go to find that
<Phayder> lol
<rectec> Funny cause I set up Windows networking with my friend just recently
<rectec> Network and sharing center in vista+7
<rectec> just search
<webnet> Xp ctrl panel > networks
<rectec> yeah I kinda miss XP
<webnet> Oh Phayder unjoin workgroup
<rectec> first OS used
<DeltaEpsilon> what is faster? xen virtualizatin or KVM virtualization?
<webnet> Start>right click computer> properties
<webnet> Phaydet^^^
<webnet> Phayder^^
<Phayder> well
<Phayder> it says its network is WORKGROUP
<Phayder> but
<Phayder> i turned off network discovery
<Phayder> and printer sharing
<Phayder> and what not
<FloodBot1> Phayder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phayder> for both public profile
<rectec> debconf-communicate
<Phayder> and the home profile
<Phayder> im not flooding, im lagging :(
<rectec> I keep getting that brief notification named 'Debconf-communicate whenever I install something in software center...
<webnet> Ok click change next to workgroup
<webnet> Phayder^^
<sam22> konqueror is based on which browser ?
<sam22> browser engine
<Phayder> ok
<Phayder> i unjoined the Homegroup
<godofmischief> on my ubuntu machine, network devices are no longer showing up when i browse to them, i still have connectivity to network folders that are mounted, and im streaming from one of the machines.
<Phayder> Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Network and Sharing Center
<godofmischief> just don't know how to fix this without pulling a winblows deal and rebooting
<Phayder> it now says Homegroup: create or join
<rectec> sam22: KHTML/WebKit
<sam22> rectec is there something els out there not based on gecko or webkit ?
<Phayder> Now webnet, if both pcs have sharing off and are hidden on the network, how can i share files over the network? local ip via ftp?
<rectec> sam22: I think konqueror has KHTML by default, with WebKit being available to install
<webnet> Absolutly that would work
<Phayder> sweet, thanks
<rectec> sam22: lemme look
<nevyn> khtml is the parent of webkit.
<sam22> i want another browser for testing not based on netscape/mozilla or webkit
<sam22> ok guys i found it
<sam22> thanks and sorry if i took from your time
<rectec> sam22: wait
<webnet> Opera sam22
<sam22> yeah opera is based on presto
<rectec> sam22: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_browsers#General_information look on the right
<sam22> let me look..
<rectec> where it says layout engine
<sam22> very nicee
<sam22> thanks man.. i really appericate yoru help
<Whiskey> anyone here thats good on regexp?
<Phayder> Da,m webnet, problem
<Phayder> if i turn off windows network discovery, windows firewall automatically turns on :\
<Phayder> and if i turn windows firewall off, discovery turns back on :|
<Whiskey> :P
<webnet> Good find rectec
<rectec> sam22:np
<webnet> Phayder wjy do you wamt forewall off?
<Phayder> cuz i have a router
<Phayder> connected :p
<Phayder> with firewall
<Phayder> i dont need windows firewall
<Phayder> dd-wrt
<webnet> But win is a pita and always turns it on
<mash1> d
<webnet> And thts good because there are differences between a hardware and softwate fw
<rectec> webnet: Do you know how to restart pulseaudio? If I try 'pulseaudio' after using 'pulseaudio -k', it says 'Failed to load module "module-esound-protocol-unix" (argument: ""): initialization failed.'
<rectec> Wait..
<bullgard4> »~$ ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. What does "spawner" here mean?
<rectec> Need to argue with it right?
<rectec> but how...
<Dogget> can't locate VPN settings in Ubuntu 11.10 using gnome Shell, help more than welcome
<webnet> rectec try rebooting
<rectec> webnet: back in a sec
<rectec> back
<Hatori> Wew
<rectec> ugh
<rectec> yeah it still isn't fixed
<webnet> No go?
<webnet> Not working at all
<webnet> ??
<rectec> Man it's gotta be hardware-related
<rectec> No it always fixes itself on reboot
<rectec> but when i unplug the headphones, forget about it.
<webnet> But it didnt this time^
<webnet> ???
<webnet> Or did it?
<rectec> no same symptoms as before
<rectec> I unplugged it again after reboot and it still won't work after plugging them back in
<webnet> The issue starting pulse? Or issue with the jack?
<rectec> I'll switch to Windows and see if it still does it
<rectec> be back in a few mins
<webnet> K
<rectec> back
<rectec> sorry would've been quicker but my stupid network configuration is faulty
<rectec> webnet: it didn't have any problems on Windows...
<webnet> Odd... hmmm....
<rectec> webnet: If I wasn't such a die-hard Linux fan I would've just switched back right now.
<ArizonaBa> hi guys i have a question relating excel :/  and i know someone here will be able to help me
<webnet> Lol. I hear ya. It has to be a compatibility issue i think...
<ArizonaBa> why Dcount disregarding my criteria?
<rectec> webnet: *sigh* but I believe in Linux and open source and a few hundred problems aren't gonna change me
<webnet> Hahaha. Me niether :D
<rectec> webnet: idk it always worked fine up until a week ago
<webnet> Ooh. Have you updated around tht time?
<rectec> webnet: was there a pulseaudio update released recently?
<ArizonaBa> no one ; __ ;
<ArizonaBa> please?
<rectec> *bang.* shot ur question down before it even had a chance : P
<webnet> Idk. Maybe. Also a dep for something else is clashing
<rectec> 33 days ago
<rectec> nah that's too long...
<Techdude101> rectec: what problems are you having?
<webnet> Yea... something else update in tht time?
<rectec> Techdude101: *using up arrow*
<webnet> Techdude101 FRESH EYES! :D
<rectec> nvm..
<rectec> Techdude101: If I disconnect my headphones I can't hear them when I reconnect
<rectec> Let it be known that further questions will result in further answers... anyone? no?
<Techdude101> are you connecting the headphones to the front or rear socket?
<rectec> uhhhh
<rectec> the *headphone jack*
<rectec> or input if you will
<ArizonaBa> can someone tell me whats wrong with this command : Note = "E"?
<webnet> So front
<Dogget> trying to set up a VPN connection in gnome shell, and not finding any VPN settings inside the network manager. Help!
<rectec> it's a laptop
<Techdude101> desktop or laptop/netbook
<rectec> only one audio out
<godofmischief> smb shares are no longer appearing when i browse my network, how can i restore this without having to restart?
<rectec> Dogget: I know man but I have no idea I wish I could help : (
<webnet> ArizonaBa ur asking a ms excel question on a linux irc?
<Techdude101> rectec: Are you using KDE or GNOME?
<webnet> Both^^
<rectec> Techdude101: It does this on Kubuntu so I installed a fresh Ubuntu with Gnome shell and it still has the problem
<Dogget> @rectec is is available in Unity? I mean I prefer Shell as it is fast and working perfectly for me unlike Unity
<rectec> Dogget: could you maybe rephrase that plz?
<Dogget> Sorry my bad.
<rectec> 's ok
<Dogget> Is the option to set up a VPN connection available in Unity?
<Cradam> yes, why wouldnt it
<Dogget> There used to be the option in previous versions of Ubuntu, not sure if it's there now
<rectec> lemme check. I doubt it, as they're both based on Gnome 3 and share the same network manager
<Techdude101> rectec: is there any info about sound in the logs (dmesg, syslog etc...)
<Dogget> Ok thank you
<rectec> but unity does have better applets
<rectec> one sec one sec one sec
<Dogget> but it's like asking a donkey to become a horse racer!
<rectec> yes I do see options for VPN
<rectec> VPN>Configure VPN
<Dogget> OK so if I set it up in Unity will it keep that in Shell?
<rectec> I'm not sure. If I add a wifi network it does keep the passkey across DEs
<rectec> Give it a go
<rectec> or shells, rather
<rectec> same thing
<rectec> now on to those logs
<Dogget> OK I am going to check then. Thanks Rectec
<sasori> my ubuntu box is a full lamp environment..my question is, how to install  and use svn ? XD ,,I got used with windows svn gui XD
<rectec> want me to pastebin dmesg?
<Techdude101> rectec: yeah sure, wouldn't hurt
<rectec> 2 minds are better than one
<Techdude101> rectec: Also, how are you testing the sound (mplayer etc...)?
<rectec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765722/
<rectec> Techdude101: Flash plugin
<rectec> Techdude101: Pandora, web music player, etc.
<Guest79927> can you help: running ubuntu 11.10 inside vmware with windows 7 host, 4GB ram, 1GB ram assigned to ubuntu, C2D processor. Ubuntu running 2D Unity with graphics drivers installed (and up-to-date) feels slow on interface. everything, from menu, unity, to minimize/maximize windows is sluggish. 3D acceleration in vmware is enabled.
<Techdude101> rectec: have you tried speaker-test? (speaker-test -c2 -twav)
<rectec> Techdude101: Line 786
<rectec> it should work
<rectec> it's when I unplug the headphones that the audio stops
<Techdude101> Just noticed that line 786
<rectec> but the speakers still produce audio
<rectec> it's wierd
<rectec> yeah just thought it was relevant
<Kottizen> hi - when I ran this: 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa'and then this: 'sudo apt-get update' I got this: http://pastebin.com/TEyqinPt
<Kottizen> does anyonw know where that repository has been moved to?
<Techdude101> rectec: Try using the speaker-test command from terminal and see what happens
<rectec> front right
<rectec> front left
<rectec> front right
<rectec> front ledt
<rectec> ft
<rectec> meh
<Techdude101> ctrl+C to stop
<rectec> thanks
<Techdude101> Is it coming through both devices (speakers & headphones)?
<rectec> no
<rectec> now when I unplug my headphones
<rectec> that's the problem
<webnet> Try the test after re plug
<rectec> when I plug em back in, no sound whatsoever. Unplug, I can hear the speakers
<rectec> well good news
<webnet> Hmm...
<rectec> my laptop speakers are in stereo
<Guest79927> can you help: running ubuntu 11.10 inside vmware with windows 7 host, 4GB ram, 1GB ram assigned to ubuntu, C2D processor. Ubuntu running 2D Unity with graphics drivers installed (and up-to-date) feels slow on interface. everything, from menu, unity, to minimize/maximize windows is sluggish. 3D acceleration in vmware is enabled.
<webnet> Ok?
<rectec> Guest79927: yeah it's because of vmware
<rectec> Guest79927: it will always slow it down
<rectec> Guest79927: I mean virtual machines in general
<webnet> Guest79927 try increasing the ammt of ram vm is allowed to give to the vm image
<rectec> Guest79927: or vram
<Guest79927> rectec: isn't there any way to reduce more 3d/transparency effects in order to speed it up?
<rectec> Guest79927: are you trying it out or do you need to use ubuntu quick?
<Snowie> hi all. anyone here handy with realtime audio. have upgrade packages to ubuntu studio, is meant to have realtime. getting choppy sound on playback in ardour. please if anyone could 1/ help me make sure rt is running and 2/ give some advice on optimising it
<Snowie> ubuntu 11.10
<rectec> Hm. Ubuntu Studio has JACKS sound server right
<rectec> ?
<webnet> Snowie increase your audio buffer size in jack
<Guest79927> rectec, no, just trying it out. i'm ocasionally running ubuntu since 2004,  but not as a primary os
<rectec> psh I'm overwhelming myself lol
<webnet> That is a pro audio problem Snowie.
<webnet> For any os
<Techdude101> Guest79927: You could install ubuntu alongside windows 7 and dual boot
<Snowie> rectec: correct
<rectec> Guest79927: yeah VMs are good for trying out. Get the real thing though if you want realtime performance. VMs must emulate processes so it takes longer to do stuff
<Guest79927> rectec, i'll check the vram, but i guess it's already on 128, maximum ammount. anyway, i'm asking about performance since older versions prior unity were faster inside virtual machine
<Snowie> webnet: jack is in the repos, so is ardour. thought i would come here first. not like a compiled a tarball for this stuff
<Snowie> webnet: dont see an audio buffer size in qjack
<Snowie> qtjack sorry
<rectec> Techdude101: line 807. Horrible, horrible network module
<webnet> Yeah im just saying, even in logic or cubase or fl, the choppy audio comes from not enough buffer size Snowie
<rectec> Techdude101: I have to run a script twice just to get my wifi up
<rectec> grr
<Snowie> webnet: thanks. i have been reading that since 10.11 there is a new way they handle memory locks. i thought i had run the fix for that, as the programs done complain of it anymore. think it could be something to do with that?
<Techdude101> rectec: I hear ya, had similar problems
<Techdude101> rectec: What are you using right now, KDE or GNOME?
<rectec> Techdude101: Dmesg output... very interesting to see what the kernel's doing as it starts
<rectec> Techdude101: Gnome shell
<rectec> Techdude101: hold on
<rectec> Techdude101: pulseaudio log
<webnet> Snowie possibly
<Techdude101> rectec: I have a feeling that there is a priority issue. Had a similar problem with KDE
<rectec> here we go
<rectec> got a log
<rectec> posting to pastebin
<ghostnik11> hi can anyone recommend to me, a good laptop backpack to buy
<rana> how to custom fire animation for ubuntu 11.10? any one help
<Alfred> How to install Lubuntu on Macbook?
<rectec> 4http://paste.ubuntu.com/765735/
<rectec> woops
<rectec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765735/
<MK`> I have a system with both Windows 7 and Ubuntu installed. I was messing around with some Windows settings and accidentally broke my Windows installation. If I use Windows's recovery thing, will this alter my Ubuntu installation or my boot sector at all?
<rectec> yeah that's something
<rana> how to custom fire animation for ubuntu 11.10? any one help
<rectec> rana: what window manager are you using?
<Techdude101> rectec: Have you checked the volume level/mute state after replugging headphones?
<rectec> Techdude101: yeah let me do it again
<rectec> Techdude101: the problem isn't with volume. It switches devices when it's plugged
<rectec> I urge you to go over that log
<Techdude101> rectec: Just noticed something in the pulseaudio log about mute state and volume level
<alb1> dude does anyone now how can i install sis163 on here after many many tries and wireless patches no success
<Techdude101> rectec: Downloading a copy of ubuntu as I'm currently using kubuntu
<rectec> I think it's trying to use the HDMI port. It does the same thing with KDE
<rectec> now that's dedication
<rectec> thanks
<rectec> but...
<rectec> I really should call it a night
<Techdude101> rectec: Yeah, I know how to change the priority in KDE, just not in GNOME
<rectec> Techdude101: got an email address?
<rectec> (don't post it here btw)
<Techdude101> rectec: Was gonna ask you the same thing
<rectec> well yeah who wants to quit when we've gone this far
<rectec> ?
<Techdude101> lol
<mustu> hi, i have installed 11.10 .. flash video is lagging
<mustu> i have removed and installed many time.. from ubutu repo from adobe website..  no effect
<rectec> mustu: off the top of my head, try the Flash-Aid FF addon
<Gentoo64> mustu, are you coming straight from windows?
<mustu> rectec: i did tried after reading from ubuntu forums :|
<rectec> oh
<mustu> Gentoo64: nope
<Gentoo64> maybe its the gpu drivers
<mustu> i have tried the 64bit from adobe.. and the 32bit with wrappers by the FF plugin
<Gentoo64> well the 64 bit one is the one to use now
<Gentoo64> as its properly supported
<mustu> I tried usign the "Additional Drivers" for my nVidia... i also tried after removing the addition drivers
<mustu> Gentoo64: at first i used the flash plugin from restricted repo ..
<Gentoo64> for the sake of it, have you tried a different browser like chromium?
<mbertens> Hi, i have a question; is it the general idea ubuntu-group to drop de ubuntu classic gui interface ?, i don't like the unity interface, when  installed the 11.04 i could get it back to the classic interface but now when i installed 11.10 it was a big mess and it did not work correctly :-(
<mustu> Gentoo64: yes
<Gentoo64> mustu, im not too sure :s
<mustu> I havent tried the 64bit option by that FF plugin.. however i have manually installed the 64bit from adobe website
<mustu> i m tryign the 64bt by the FF plugin
<Gentoo64> ok
<oCean> !nounity | mbertens
<ubottu> mbertens: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mbertens> oCean: thanks
<mbertens> i will install it first now in virtual box and see if i can get it to work correctly
<Snowie>  sudo apt-get install linux-rt linux-headers-rt
<Ascavasaion> I am using Evolution e-mail client.  I am downloading GMail via IMAP and it works wonderfully to open mails.  But the moment I am offline and try to open an e-mail it tells me "Unable to retrieve message / This message is not currently available".  how can I make it keep messages locally as well?
<Snowie> not found
<Snowie> on 11.10, is that right
<Snowie> Linux Tank 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<oCean> mbertens: that's definitely a good way to testdrive it
<mbertens> oCean; yeah i made the mistake to upgrade directly, so i have to downgrade everything
<oCean> mbertens: an actual downgrade is not possible/supported. You would have to reinstall
<mbertens> oCean: yeah i did :-(
<Gentoo64> mbertens, if you can, use clonezilla first
<oCean> mbertens: but if it is just because you don't like the Unity interface, you can give gnome-shell a try
<Gentoo64> everyone seesm to be using thta now
<Grommet> I changed my IP with my internet provider twice and the same mexican dsl IP keeps showing up in my firewall trying to connect on port 22474 UDP
<Grommet> what is happening :/
<oCean> mbertens: not sure if you're a KDE fan, but you could also give kubuntu a try
<ServerTechLaptop> Encrypted HDD shows 'unmountable drive' after entering password? I need a file on it and them I could format it but that file is necessary.
<Gentoo64> ^ I agree, if you're using vbox, just try them all out !
<Gentoo64> see what you like the best
<oCean> indeed, it's weekend after all :)
<mbertens> oCean; i used gnome for two years now, i switched from Windows to ubuntu and i'm very happy with this, i don't like change to mush :-)
<Gentoo64> Grommet, no idea, is the ip being blocked then?
<Grommet> it says it is blocking yeah
<Grommet> but I wanna know what he's doing lol
<Gentoo64> mbertens, well kde looks a bit like win7, xfce looks a little bit like gnome2
<Gentoo64> Grommet, it might just be a generic block, prob nothing to worry about
<Gentoo64> do you have (or had) something listening on that port?
<Grommet> but how does he keep finding my new ip
<Grommet> no the port isn't open
<Grommet> that I can tell anyway
<Gentoo64> did you make sure you're using the new ip? youll need to reset the modem and router afaik
<Grommet> I have yes and this IP is the third one he's found me somehow
<mbertens> Gentoo64; thanks but i hate the win 7 interface thats the reason that i switched OSes, and i will checkout the XFCE interface :-)
<HAL> Q: How do you make a oneliner that searches in the folder and then puts 20 files (ALL SAME FILETYPE) and then put them in to new directories in the same folder 100 files each new directory?
<Gentoo64> mbertens, well xfce is the closest official DE to gnome 2 atm
<mbertens> Gentoo64; ok ill check it
<HAL> Q: How do you make a oneliner that searches in the folder and then puts 100 files (ALL SAME FILETYPE) in to new directories in the same folder 100 files each new directory?
<Gentoo64> HAL, why spam so fast? thats like 5 seconds lol
<ServerTechLaptop> Encrypted HDD shows 'unmountable drive' after entering password? I need a file on it and them I could format it but that file is necessary. anyone?;P third day i'm on here ._.
<HAL> Gentoo64: the previous was not correct
<HAL> :)
<Gentoo64> ok sorry
<stevecam> is it possible to boot a VHD file from an Ubuntu install?
<Gentoo64> does anyone here by any chance have a p7p55d motherboard?
<osse> How do I use apt-cache to search for packages with a string in the _name only_ =
<osse> ?
<llutz> osse: man apt-cache (--names-only)
<osse> llutz, brilliant, thanks
<Applesouce> Hello, I have a problem with my Ubuntu, my WLan doesnt work...
<Applesouce> It workes before but then I reinstalled it on my Notebook and now there is no WLan anymore
<HAL> any bash:ers here?
<oCean> HAL: probably in #bash
<bazhang> HAL, try #bash
<bazhang> heh
<Tzunamii> HAL: Just state your issue and see if anyone can help
<oCean> HAL: in your case it's probably not a one-liner, you have to use a counter (i think) to create your unique directories
<oCean> Tzunamii: he did
<HAL> Hi Guys!
<Tzunamii> ah, my mistake
<HAL> Q: How do you make a oneliner that searches in the folder and then puts 100 files (ALL SAME FILETYPE) in to new directories in the same folder 100 files each new directory?
<osse> You can use {} expansion. mkdir folder{1..100}, touch file{1..100}
<Applesouce> Can somebody help me with my Wlan problem :/
<osse> I sometimes do that on the desktop in Apple stores :P
<osse> Applesouce, impossible without more info
<osse> which card is it?
<Applesouce> Ehm, how do I figure that out?
<dkov> Applesouce, what is the issue?
<Applesouce> Well I reinstalled Ubuntu on my Notebook and now there is no Wlan anymore
<Applesouce> and I cant activate it
<Applesouce> Is there a terminal command that tells me what Wlan-Card I have?
<dkov> Applesouce, "sudo iwconfig"
<Techdude101> Applesouce: lspci
<Applesouce> ok wait
<dkov> Applesouce, try "sudo iwconfig" do you see anything there?
<Applesouce> yes
<Applesouce> it shows me wlan0
<dkov> Applesouce, anything but "/msg NickServ identify"
<dkov> Applesouce, there you go
<dkov> Applesouce, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dkov> Applesouce, and you are ready :)
<Applesouce> IEEE 802.11bgn
<Applesouce> Operation not possible due to RF-Kill
<dkov> Applesouce, did you switch your wifi on?
<Applesouce> I can't
<dkov> Applesouce, you should have a physical switch
<Applesouce> Oh
<dkov> Applesouce, like a button or a combination of keys like "FN + F7"
<Applesouce> Yes I have this button
<ogra_> Applesouce, try the following command and see if its soft or hard blocked: rfkill list all
<dkov> Applesouce, or just push the button :)
<ogra_> if its hard, then the pyhsical switch is toggled to off
<ogra_> if its soft, "rfkill unblock all" will enable it
<Applesouce> there are two Wireless Lan
<dkov> Applesouce, you mush have a sort of a let that show if wifi is on/off
<Applesouce> and on both are Soft and Hardlock "yes"
<ogra_> si find your switch on your HW
<ogra_> *so
<ogra_> and toggle the wlan to on
<ogra_> "hard blocked" means the physical switch turned it off
<bullgard4> !wireless | Applesouce
<ubottu> Applesouce: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vampire> from indonesia
<Applesouce> well I have this button but it only works with Windows
<dkov> 'Applesouce has quit' :))) damn he was actually using the wifi :)))
<Applesouce> no I'm using my PC at the moment^
<Applesouce> ^^
<Applesouce> on phy0 says it's Hardblocked
<ogra_> you want wlan0
<Applesouce> there is no wlan0
<ogra_> (or wifi_rfkill or some other name that indicates a wlan device)
<ServerTechLaptop> Encrypted HDD shows 'unmountable drive' after entering password? I need a file on it and them I could format it but that file is necessary. anyone?;P
<Applesouce> there is
<ogra_> phy0 is likely a wired network card
<Applesouce> hp-wifi, hp-bluetooth, py0 and hci0
<ogra_> hp-wifi then
<Applesouce> and next to hp-wifi and phy0 is: Wireless Lan
<ogra_> try the "rfkill unblock all" command
<dkov> Applesouce, but you want to use wifi or bluetooth?
<ogra_> and see what changes
<Applesouce> well I want to be able to use both but Wlan is more important
<Applesouce> nothing has changed
<Applesouce> hp-wifi is soft and hardblocked
<ogra_> right, then you can only change it with the physical switch
<ogra_> you said that works in windows, can you boot into wndows ?
<dkov> Applesouce, press the combination of keys you use on Windows to physically switch on/off you wifi!!!
<Applesouce> I already did that
<Applesouce> and now I'm trying to get into windows
<ogra_> toggle it to on in windows and see if that persists when you reboot into linux
<dkov> Applesouce, do you have any type of indicator on the laptop when wifi is on?
<Applesouce> yes the light is orange or white
<Applesouce> it was orange all the time
<Applesouce> now I switched to Windows and it's white
<dkov> Applesouce, do ass ogra_  said boot in windows switch it on then reboot in ubuntu
<Applesouce> ok I my connection works with Windows
<dkov> Applesouce, if you reboot now in ubuntu is it still working?
<foul_owl> how do i connect to a wireless access point without using nm-applet?
<dkov> foul_owl, iwconfig "device [wlan0]" enc:AABBCCEE
<kanout> hello everybody! I try to install ubuntu 11.10 on a win7 system. The installer doesn't recognize the win 7 OS. What can I do to rescue win 7 from the installation?
<dkov> foul_owl, iwconfig "device [wlan0]" enc:AABBCCEE essid:"name"
<foul_owl> i have wpa2
<foul_owl> why can't i use the network manager to connect? there is no connect button anywhere on it
<foul_owl> i run nm-applet, but it doesn't show up anywhere, and it can't add it to the panel
<foul_owl> how do i force a xorg app to appear on my screen
<nio> hello all
<Applesouce> ok
<Applesouce> everything works fine now
<dkov> foul_owl, what you see in your "cat /home/me/.xsession-errors"
<Applesouce> thanks :D
<dkov> Applesouce, your welcome
<dkov> foul_owl, what you see in your "cat /home/me/.xsession-errors | grep nm-applet"
<foul_owl> oh man, lots of stuff
<foul_owl> hmm i don't have internet on my other computer, let me look for anything relevant one sec
<dkov> foul_owl, do you see nm-applet errors?
<foul_owl> ok, i get some warnings like: GConf-WARNING Director `apps/panels/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen1/screen was not being monitored by GConfClien 0x81b9d50
<nio> i don't whether this is the right place to ask this question but i want to peep inside the ubuntu kernel but could not find how x server starts
<dkov> foul_owl, btw change /me/ with /"your account"/
<foul_owl> yes did that thanks!
<dalek_> how do I install microsoft ADO with wine?
<foul_owl> i get just an nm-applet warning: invalid connection /system/netowkring/connections/21: etc
<dalek_> how do I install microsoft ADO with winetricks?
<foul_owl> like, i can run nm-applet. i can kill it and run it, but it never shows up
<dkov> foul_owl, hmm try to reinstall it
<foul_owl> whats the command on that
<Abid> hi...how can i configure PPPOE..?
<dkov> foul_owl, "sudo apt-get remove network-manager-gnome"
<dkov> foul_owl, "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<foul_owl> thanks!! i will try that one sec
<dkov> foul_owl, do you have your CD?
<dkov> foul_owl, as if you don't have network you will need the source from it
<foul_owl> hmm i do not have the cd
<Lolo> start to dl the .deb then
<Lolo> before removing netork manager
<foul_owl> i dont have internet on that computer because the nm-applet doesnt work
<dalek_> I am trying to install iPass client connect in wine.... It says "Database support not found. Your system must meet the following minimum system requirements: 1) Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.0 or higher 2) Windows 2000 SP4, Windows XP SP1 3) 16-bit color mode (65536 colors) 4) Microsoft ADO version 2.0 or higher must be Installed" How do I fix this?
<bullgard4> »~$ ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. What does "spawner" here mean?
<kanout> hello everybody! I try to install ubuntu 11.10 on a win7 system. The installer doesn't recognize the win 7 OS. What can I do to rescue win 7 from the installation?
<foul_owl> i can probably download the deb and put it onto a flash drive. where can i download the deb for lucid network-manager-gnome
<bullgard4> kanout: What installer do you speak about?
<kanout> the ubuntu installer from the live cd
<bullgard4> kanout: Do you know that there are several Ubuntu installers and several Ubuntu Live CDs?
<kanout> i have the ubuntu 11.10 iso
<kanout> downloaded from the official site.
<foul_owl> where can i download the deb for lucid network-manager-gnome
<hc96> Hi! what's wrong with my gitk? http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/pdxosakl/gitk.emacs.d_001.png Maybe it's due to tk, but I'm not sure. How can I correct it? (Look at the fonts in the image)
<bullgard4> kanout: Still, there are several Ubuntu 11.10 Iso images.
<kanout> bullgard4: the installation shows me that message: The computer currently has no operating systems. What would you like to do a) erase disk and Install ubuntu b) Something else.
<sam22> hail !! people !
<bullgard4> kanout: Please do not select option a.)
<sam22> o/
<kanout> ok
<foul_owl> where can i download the deb for lucid network-manager-gnome
<sam22> foul_owl minimum installation ?
<foul_owl> i just need that package
<kanout> but shouldn't be recognizing the win 7 os?
<foul_owl> that deb, by itself
<bullgard4> foul_owl: From the official Ubuntu repositories.
<foul_owl> how?
<foul_owl> i don't have internet access on that computer, i have to download the deb manually on one comptuer and transfer it with a flash drive
<ogra_> foul_owl, why ?
<oCean> foul_owl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/network-manager-gnome
<bullgard4> kanout: It should. I have heard complaints now and then that some Ubuntu installers do not recognize an existing Windows installation.
<ogra_> foul_owl, did you do a desktop install on that machine ? then network manager is already installed, reinstalling the same package wont change a thing
<foul_owl> thank you oCean
<ogra_> better find out why it doesnt start
<foul_owl> someone suggested i reinstall it
<foul_owl> now it is uninstalled
<sam22> what's wrong with it ?
<sam22> broken?
<foul_owl> my problem is this: nm-applet starts but does not show up
<ogra_> ah, if you manually uninstalled then indeed it wont work :)
<sam22> foul_owl you are running server installation ?
<dalek_> I am trying to install iPass client connect in wine.... It says "Database support not found. Your system must meet the following minimum system requirements: 1) Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.0 or higher 2) Windows 2000 SP4, Windows XP SP1 3) 16-bit color mode (65536 colors) 4) Microsoft ADO version 2.0 or higher must be Installed" How do I fix this?
<foul_owl> before that though
<foul_owl> before i uninstalled it, i would run nm-applet, and it would be running, but the applet would not appear anywhere
<oCean> dalek_: support for programs in wine is in #winehq channel
<foul_owl> how do i force an xorg program to appear on the screen
<ogra_> you never run nm.-applet manually ... the session starts it automatically ... better check your logs
<foul_owl> but you still can run it manually
<dr_willis> dalek_:  you may want to check the wine app database.  if it needs IE%+ theres  the various features of winetricks that may be needed.
<foul_owl> even when it starts automatically it doen't show up
<ogra_> manually starting it wont gain you anything ... try to find out whats blocking it
<foul_owl> its running when i log into gnome
<oCean> !away > zkriesse_away
<ubottu> zkriesse_away, please see my private message
<ogra_> you probably tweaked your panel then
<dr_willis> foul_owl:  so what desktop are you using?
<foul_owl> but it doesn't show up anywhere, and i can't add it to the panel, it doesn't show up in the list of applets to add to the panel
<foul_owl> gnome
<ogra_> and removed the system tray
<ogra_> so you wont see it
<sam22> foul_owl remove it and install it again ?
<ogra_> add a new system tray (right click on the panel) and see if it shows up then
<ogra_> sam22, what would that solve ?
<foul_owl> add to panel?
<raptor67682> which fonts are the lower of windows 98 ?
<ogra_> foul_owl, right
<Xbert> how can I display what mount options a device was mounted with?
<dalek_> dr_willis, I can't find anything mentioning IE in winetricks anywhere. Where do I look?
<ogra_> foul_owl, rand find the systray applet
<ogra_> *and
<llutz> Xbert: "mount"
<foul_owl> in the find box i typed sys but there is nothing
<foul_owl> i typed tray but there is nothing
<ogra_> might be called system tray or some such
<foul_owl> i don't see any sort of tray
 * ogra_ forgot how the applet is actually called ... its ages ago i used gnome
<foul_owl> oh, notification area
<foul_owl> i found it
<ogra_> ah. yeah
<foul_owl> no, i already have one, it's already showing icons
<ogra_> ok
<llutz> Xbert: or cat /proc/mounts
<dr_willis> !appdb | dalek_
<ubottu> dalek_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ogra_> then look for nm.applet messages in ~/.xsession-errors
<ogra_> *nm-applet
<foul_owl> already did, there are none
<foul_owl> what i want to know is: why can't i connect to the internet using the network manager?
<foul_owl> or can i?
<ogra_> because you cant click the applet :)
<foul_owl> er...why does it depend on the applet
<ogra_> ask the network manager devs :)
<foul_owl> why isn't there a connect button in the network manager, or is there?
<ogra_> there isnt
<foul_owl> haha maybe i will suggest it
<ogra_> you just click on the wlan it lists and it will connect
<ogra_> there is no specific button for that
<raptor67682>  which fonts are the lower of windows 98 ?
<foul_owl> ok, so how do i force an xorg app to appear on the screen
<foul_owl> can i send it a signal?
<foul_owl> if nm-applet is running, but it wont appear in the tray
<foul_owl> there has to be some way to maximize it or restore it or whatever
<raptor67682> of hte lower taskbar of windows 98?
<raptor67682> which fonts are of hte lower taskbar of windows 98?
<oCean> raptor67682: how is that an #ubuntu issue?
<ogra_> there isnt, it should automatically register in the notification area once it got started by the session manager
<raptor67682> yes and not. it is a desktop issue
<oCean> raptor67682: this channel is for ubuntu only
<foul_owl> i can tell you what led to this, maybe taht will shed some clues
<foul_owl> i did a sudo apt-get update, upgrade
<foul_owl> then rebooted
<foul_owl> then this problem started
<oCean> !enter | foul_owl
<ubottu> foul_owl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<foul_owl> sorry!
<sam22> foul_owl anything showed up on the desktop telling you to delete a broken applet ?
<sam22> wen you rebooted
<dalek_> dr_willis, #winehq channel is nearly always dead. I can find no useful info at winehq. The only thing I have been able to find is http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=58447&sid=bdf7395d07a340a90419121a5e4035b0 I have come to this IRC channel as my last avenue of support.
<Snowie> ok, so i have found a post that i think will solve my pulseaudio/jack sync issues. nut the images on it are dead. any help appreciated
<foul_owl> it complained about the power manager applet, but then i rebooted again and it stopped complaining about it
<oCean> dalek_: this channel does not provide support for apps ON wine, sorry
<Snowie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470407
<ogra_> do you user any third party repositories ?
<ogra_> (PPAs or so)
<foul_owl> i use the firefox one
<ogra_> from wheer you could have gotten a different nm-applet
<oCean> !who | ogra_
<ubottu> ogra_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<foul_owl> no, just the firefox one
<ogra_> oCean, well, foul_owl obviously got that i talked to him :) but i'll obey :)
<dalek_> oCean it would be nice if the #winehq channel did once in a while though ;)
<a333> :D
<foul_owl> is there any other network manager i could install besides the gnome one? i hate the gnome one haha
<ogra_> foul_owl, there is wicd
<ogra_> in universe...
<foul_owl> that doesn't depend on nm-applet?
<oCean> dalek_: yes, but that is out of our responsibility
<ManDay> Hello. Would it be difficult to make a live-image of ubuntu, based upon the regular ISO and permanently install a program on it and also make it persistent in that you can store files to a filesystem?
 * ogra_ heard that some people like it, i never tried it myself
<ManDay> is there perhaps a tutorial about that?
<ogra_> foul_owl, iirc you need to uninstall NM for it to work
<oCean> !remaster | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<foul_owl> thanks! i will give that a try. network manager is already uninstalled haha
<ManDay> thanks oCean
<foul_owl> i will need to locate the deb and then copy it over with a flash drive though :(
<ogra_> foul_owl, erm, didnt you say you see nm-applet running all the time ?
<foul_owl> i did before i uninstalled it. i had a system tray the whole time too
<warlock_handler> hi i need to rip off the audio of a video file.. and only keep the video.. any idea how can i do this?? been googling for a while now
<ogra_> foul_owl, nm-applet will indeed not show anything if network-manager itself isnt installed, it needs to connect to it in the backend
<ogra_> the applet is just the UI part
<foul_owl> i mean, both were installed and running
<ogra_> k
<foul_owl> everything worked fine until i rebooted haha
<foul_owl> then nm-applet stopped showing up. after that i uninstalled the package network-manager-gnome
<ManDay> oCean: What about the part where I want the LiveCD to offer persistence?
<sam22> guys i did a server installation and now the little keyboard applet doesnt show 3 letters for the selected language
<sam22> is that normal?
<sam22> i know it shows on a desktop installation of ubuntu
<foul_owl> do you know where to find the lucid deb for wicd?
<dr_willis> foul_owl:  somwehere under  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<foul_owl> thank you
<foul_owl> i will try this and see what happens
<dr_willis> you could try running some dock that has a indicator applet area. It may show up in it.. i dont know what all you hae done.
<foul_owl> is the dock built into gnome? i don't have internet so its hard to install anything
<dr_willis> dependng on how you are networked.. you can connect via the various cli tools.
<foul_owl> wpa2
<foul_owl> already tried it, got a NO_KEY error or something
<foul_owl> spent about an hour following various tutorials. unless you have a tutorial that works
<dr_willis> I havent used wireless much in ages.
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com would be where i would look.
<XeonBloomfield> How to run script after "apt-get install" or "apt-get upgrade" automatically?
<foul_owl> thanks!
<dr_willis> XeonBloomfield:  what sort of script?
<XeonBloomfield> dr_willis: print in console "Running prelink, please wait..." and "/etc/cron.daily/prelink"
<foul_owl> i really appreciate the help everyone. i'm going to try reinstalling the gnome network manager, then try wicd, then try again at connecting via command line. cheers!
<dr_willis> if prelink is running daily anyway.. why does it matter?
<dr_willis> make an alias i guess or a little script that does your apt-get upgrade, then runs the prelink stuff.
<XeonBloomfield> dr_willis: because I want to prelink installed soft immediately, not after e.g. 10h
<dr_willis> make an alias, or script i guess..
<dragomir> good morning everyone. I have ubuntu 10.04 and I copied some files using the gui from an external hard drive to home/desktop using sudo nautilus. the folder shows up in sudo nautilus but not on my regular desktop. very strange. can someone please help me?
<dr_willis> dragomir:  if you used sudo, then the files are most likely owned by root. check your Desktop file via cli. and see if they are there.
<dragomir> yes, they are there dr_willis
<dr_willis> dragomir:  if you want your user to access them. You need to chown them to be owned by your user.
<dragomir> all I wanted to accomplish was to copy these files to my desktop from this external hard drive, wipe and reformat the drive to hsf using gparted, then put the files back on the external hard drive.
<dr_willis> dragomir:  what filesystem is on the external disK?
<dragomir> fat32
<ActionParsnip> oh jeez
<dragomir> mac - lion wasnt seeing the disk
<dr_willis> if you mounted it with the right options, you wouldent need to use 'sudo nautlils' to access them.
<ActionParsnip> dragomir: do yu have files larger than 4Gb?
<dr_willis> No idea on mac's :)
<dragomir> yes, the folder is 60GB total
<dr_willis> dragomir:  any single file bigger then 4gb?
<ActionParsnip> dragomir: the folder is moot, do you have any FILES larger than 4Gb was the question...
<dragomir> dr_willis, i dont think so.
<dr_willis> if the disk is fat32 ;) i dont think he could.
<dragomir> ActionParsnip, checking now
<dragomir> dr_willis, your right
<dragomir> I dont think so
<ActionParsnip> dragomir: FAT32 has a maximum file size of 4Gb
<dr_willis> so ive missed the whole problem now.. :) the files are there...
<dragomir> ActionParsnip, yes you are right
<dr_willis> owned by root...
<GirlyGirl> You can always back a block file with dd and mount it then copy and paste files
<ActionParsnip> dragomir: you will need to set the access when you mount the partition to give access to all, or you can make it dead easy and run:  gksudo nautilus       and copy the files over
<dragomir> dr_willis, so how would you suggest I copy them over to my computer? when I copied and pasted after mounting, it said i didnt have permission
<dragomir> sorry everyone, i am still very new to ubuntu
<bullgard4> »~$ ps faux | grep gvfsd-cdda; /usr/lib/gvfs-cdda --spawner :1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3«. What does "spawner" here mean?
<dr_willis> dragomir:  they are owned by root.. so you ned to use root to either chown them to be owned by your user. or mount the filesystem where users can access it so you dont need to do 'sudo nautiuls' any more
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dragomir> thank you everyone for all of your help
<ActionParsnip> dragomir: gksudo nautilus    will run the file manager as root, and give you the access you need, you will need to repeat when you are restoring the data then chown the files to your user
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: man gvfs-cdda     should tell you
<dr_willis> 'gksudo nautilus' is the sort of thing, you really shouldent be doing.. unless you understand the implications. :)
<dragomir> thank you ActionParsnip what I had originally did was sudo nautilus 2 different file browsers, then copied the files from drive to desktop
<dr_willis> ive seen people in here break things via running  Nautilus as root..
<ActionParsnip> dragomir: use gksudo with gui appslike nautilus, not sudo
<ActionParsnip> *apps like
<dr_willis> dragomir:  a single nautilus window - hit F3 == it will split into '2' windows I think. :)
<dragomir> in CLI all I type is gksudo nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> dragomir: or alt+f2 dialogue, either is fine
<dragomir> ActionParsnip, thanks again
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: '~$ man gvfs-cdda' tells me: "No manual entry for gvfs-cdda exists."
<dragomir> dr_willis, i appreciate all your help
<ActionParsnip> dragomir: the files will be owned by root, so when you copy back you will need to chown the files to your user
<EMKO> Does Photoshop run on Linux?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: what does the command do
<Gentoo64> EMKO: no
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | EMKO
<ubottu> EMKO: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<EMKO> :(
<dragomir> ActionParsnip, I am learning about chown now using link from dr_willis
<Gentoo64> EMKO: ive seen it working in wine
<Gentoo64> so your not out of luck
<EMKO> Oh
<dr_willis> EMKO:  given its a complex windows app.... :) its not supriseing
<ActionParsnip> EMKO: v12 gets  a gold rating
<EMKO> Oh thanks
<dawciupotter> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ActionParsnip> EMKO: I suggest Gimp instead
<ActionParsnip> EMKO: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I do not know. I presume it is a daemon that is started when inserting a CD.
<raven> ltsp - possible to boot the installed system on machine a on thin client b?
<EMKO> I will give wine a try thanks
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: all the first part does is grep the running processes, so the next part must be a command, although it has no man page, very strange
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: The GNOME Project often is lagging in documentation.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: lacking ;)
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: could switch to kde I guess
<dragomir> is there a gui way to change file permissions?
<ubuntu-for-me> hi,i'm using lispbox on ubuntu,but i just don't know how to install it. i open the file"emacs",only to find there'is not "install" file?
<Gentoo64> dragomir: right click i think in the file manager (as root) but chown is better
<bullgard4> dragomir: Yes. Use Nautilus.
<dragomir> thank you
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sam22> guys.. the keyboard applet is not showing 3 letters when i select a language
<sam22> just a keybaord icon only
<sam22> how to fix it ?
<dragomir> dr_willis, i got the file permissions link open the first time. I have it open right now, and I didn't see any mention of GUI access.
<dr_willis> dragomir:  i alwyas use the command line to adjust permissions and ownership.
<dragomir> dr_willis, yea it seems more thorough, but I am afraid of doing something wrong.
<dr_willis> the ntfs-config tool can set some settings where external vfat/ntfs disks (or internal) get mounted where users have full access.. your sudo nautilus would not have been needed
<dragomir> in sudo nautilus, if i browser to the folder containing the files, right click and go to permissions, it says the owner to be root. What would I change it to so that no one is the owner and everyone has read/write permissions?
<dr_willis> to the name of your user.
<dragomir> ok
<dragomir> dr_willis, but once I reformat the external drive to hsf, I plan on copying the files back over to the drive to be used on another computer (mac) with a different username
<dragomir> will it matter? will the file permissions be open for everyone if it is set to my user as the owner?
<ubuntu_> If do '# mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 missing'  I get this error: mdadm: device /dev/sdb1 not suitable for any style of array. Any idea?
<ubuntu-for-me> dr_willis, hi,i'm using lispbox on ubuntu,but i just don't know how to install it. i open the file"emacs",only to find there'is not "install" file?
<hc96> Hi! See the fonts in the screenshot http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/kkheb8lf/gitk.emacs.d_001.png . I don't know wether it's due to tk or gitk, how could I check that?
<matrixiumn> helli
<xukun> If do '# mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 missing'  I get this error: mdadm: device /dev/sdb1 not suitable for any style of array. Any idea?
<matrixiumn> *hello
<xukun> sorry
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-for-me: http://collectivegoods.wordpress.com/2010/01/20/lispbox-ubuntu/
<ubuntu-for-me> thank you
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-for-me: I don't use the software, I just searched and found that.....
<ubuntu-for-me> i find it usful :)
<dr_willis> ubuntu-for-me:  never heard of lispbox. havent used emacs in like 10+ yrs...
<dr_willis> !info lispbox
<ubottu> Package lispbox does not exist in oneiric
<melvincv> HI all, will enabling the root account in Ubuntu 11.04 cause any application to malfunction?
<dragomir> gksudo nautilus i tried changing the permissions to my username but in file access it wont let me set any preference. in folder access it is set to create and delete. when i tried to move the folder desktop on root, to my user desktop i got a permissions error
<melvincv> Or will it affect the system adversely in any way?
<somsip> !root no but, | melvincv
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sam22> ubottu
<frogonwheels> melvincv: the root account is only disabled for logging in.  Having a password on root is Not The Ubuntu Way.
<frogonwheels> !root | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntu-for-me> dr_willis, i'm looking the book   practical common lisp by Peter,and i download an slime and use it ,"C-c C-c" and other keg-g ,it always say"unconnect",so i use lisp in a box that he recommend in chapter1
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: it won't cause malfunction but its not wise in a security way, nor is it needed at all
<ubuntu-for-me> dr_willis, i thought when i used using it,i 'll take slime
<melvincv> Thanks bot ;) Is it safe to  # sudo su?
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: sudo -i     is advised, but: sudo su     will work
<melvincv> # sudo -i   does the same function, right?
<melvincv> $ sudo -i         oops...
<dr_willis> melvincv:  its a bit pointles to do sudo su. :)  use sudo witht eh proper options as needed.
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<asiekierka> hey
<asiekierka_> ubuntu 10.10, how to retrieve a stored wifi password?
<asiekierka_> as in the wifi password is stored and saved, how to get it out
<melvincv> I didn't understand from the man page what exactly $ sudo -i does... someone plz explain?
<dr_willis> gives you a root shell,
<ikonia> melvincv: it gives you a shell as a privileges user
<warfaren> you can go to wireless settings and check show password
<warfaren> can't check exactly how now cuz i'm not on ubuntu atm
<dragomir> dr_willis, did you give up on me?
<melvincv> Thanks guys :) Have a nice day!
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: (i)neteractive sudo
<ActionParsnip> asiekierka: maybe in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.policy
<asiekierka> warfaren thanks
<dr_willis> dragomir:  i dont even recall the issue..
<melvincv> 1 more thing: I wonder where the 'Authentication' GUI for polkit went?
<warfaren> np, hope you found it
<dragomir> dr_willis, its OK, thanks anyways.
<raptor67682> hello would you know how to change the changing /var/spool/mail/$USER to the one of mutt
<dr_willis> 'change the changeing' ?
<raptor67682> sorry how to change /var/spool/mail/$USER to the one of mutt
<raptor67682> mutt has I guess all stuffs into ~/Mail
<dr_willis> $USER would be a variable. thats the currently running user.
<dr_willis> :~$ echo $USER
<dr_willis> willis
<michael> sdf
<michael> hi
<raptor67682>  the default one is /var/spool/mail/. and in cli some use this
<raptor67682> thus ,  how to change /var/spool/mail/$USER to the one of mutt
<dr_willis> mutt seems to use several system variables.
<dr_willis> http://www.mutt.org/doc/man_page.html
<sam22> is there a way to disable ubuntu power management ?
<sam22> what happens if i stop it from starting up ?
<Kyle6513> is it possible from terminal to transfer a currently running application to a screen so I can log out of my SSH without closing the application half-way through?
<dr_willis> Kyle6513:  you mean move from a non screen terminal, to a screen session?
<sam22> ok ignore my question.. problem solved
<Kyle6513> indeed, I'm SSH'd into my server and a python script is taking longer to execute than I expected.
<dr_willis> or you mean 'screen' as in a windows X display?
<dr_willis> Kyle6513:  not sure of any way to move a allerady started app over to screen.
<Kyle6513> dr_willis, screen session I believe.
<Kyle6513> dr_willis, alright, thanks anyway (:
<dr_willis> it  might be possible to use nohup, and job controll to move to the background.. but ive not seen a way to detatch/reattach that way
<dr_willis> I alwyas set byobu  to start by default
<Kyle6513> heh, yeah. I thought this would take about 10 minutes so I didn't think I would need to worry.
<Kyle6513> dr_willis, for reference's sake, I found something. http://serverfault.com/questions/55880/moving-an-already-running-process-to-screen
<dr_willis> screen/byobu is to handy to not start by default. :)
<Kyle6513> dr_willis, I know, I know :P
<dr_willis> Hmm.. interesting artical on the 'dumbing down of guis' :) http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/9/2616204/the-condescending-ui
<ServerTechLaptop> Encrypted HDD says 'unmountable drive' on entering password?
<HQRaja> Is there a way to get the Ubuntu Studio style login screen on Ubuntu?
<HQRaja> I'm in love with that login screen but I don't really need the rest of Ubuntu Studio
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  most likely a theme for whatever login manager they use.
<HQRaja> BTW the title of that Login Screen (in the screenshot) says 'GDM Login'
<HQRaja> Is that the name of the Login Manager?
<dr_willis> soits a gdm theme.
<dr_willis> GDM is a login manager yes.
<HQRaja> I see...and does Ubuntu ship with the same login manager using a different theme, or an altogether different login manager?
<amin`>  i just finished installing lubuntu and let me say it is Nice
<dr_willis> 11.10 uses lightdm.. older relkeases use gdm
<tootac> tootac
<amin`> and I want to ask what package it uses for notifications " like when networkmanager connect to a wireless connection and or when GNOME Mplayer opens a file"
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Oh OK, so I'll first have to replace my lightdm with GDM...is that process easy? (I come from a Windows background...very recently switched to Ubuntu)
<HQRaja> BTW this is the screen: http://ubuntustudio.org/files/US3.png
<HQRaja> Isn't it gorgeous?
<dr_willis> it may be better time spent learning ubuntu basics and how things work. then worrying about a login screen you see for 5 seconds. :)
<ServerTechLaptop> anyone has something for me? D: im asking the same thing for 4 days now
<dr_willis> looks overly cluttered to me HQRaja
<jrib> !helpme | ServerTechLaptop
<ubottu> ServerTechLaptop: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<HQRaja> Heh true that...so far the transition has been smooth :) I have it setup and working exactly the way I want, and have found all the apps I needed
<dr_willis> You can esially change the wallpaper for the lightdm login screen ifyou wanted.
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Well seems pretty slick to me
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Well, it's that horizontal, across-the-screen style login bar that I want...don't care too much about that wallpaper in fact
<dr_willis> i dont see much point in fancy login screens.. Now if actually had some usefull features like a weather applet/news ticker.. :)
<jrib> dr_willis: or tonight's lotto numbers
<dr_willis> looks to me like its just how the wallpaper is made that makes that 'bar' seem like a bar.
<dr_willis> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4-0ubuntu11 (oneiric), package size 1690 kB, installed size 7392 kB
<HQRaja> Oh OK...I thought it's the whole bar laid out over the wallpaper
<dr_willis> install gdm. select gdm as your default login manager.. find whatever ubuntu-studio theme packages are in the repos.
<blackbit> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<HQRaja> BTW is it possible that there'd be a theme similar to this one out there for lightdm? I mean, is there some active theming going on for lightdm?
<dr_willis> GDM2 was decently themeable. gdm3 - not as much.. now ubuntu is defaulting to lightdm.
<dr_willis> no idea how themeable lightdm is at this time.
<dr_willis> I just chagne its wallpaper.
<HQRaja> I see
<HQRaja> Thanks for the info...I'll try looking up info on theming lightdm now :)
<dr_willis> theres other login managers that have more features.
<dr_willis> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-8ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 755 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Kyle6513> I think the problem with that would be dr_willis is that the specific theme package that HQRaja wants, wouldn't be supported by those managers.
<dr_willis> if hw just wants the layout. not the acutal wallpaper/images..  he could find somthing similer i imagine.
<HQRaja> Yeah I just want that (or a similar) layout...not necessarily the exact same theme (in fact I wouldn't want it saying ubuntu studio)
<HQRaja> Just that sort of a slick, across-the-screen horizontal interface, with a wallpaper of my choice
<dr_willis> i had the login screen tweaked year ago with animated wallpaper. and htop in a transparent terminal.. and other useless stuff. :)
<Satyr_> Heyguys I am tryingto make java always run with padsp. So I used "mv /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java.bin"
<dr_willis> years ago.
<Satyr_> Then I said /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/ sh
<pfifo> useless stuff is awesome
<HQRaja> dr_willis: Wouldn't a terminal on the login screen defeat the purpose of having to login to get access to the system?
<Kyle6513> I would assume the terminal would have a login prompt.
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  for my single user system.. its not an issue.. unless the dog wanted to get on...
<HQRaja> Oh OK
<HQRaja> Heh
<Kyle6513> or not. :P
<Satyr_> And I am trying to tell it to now do padsp /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java.bin "$@" but it is not working
<dr_willis> the term just ran 'htop'
<Satyr_> Any recommendations?
<Satyr_> Anyone?
<Luc_> need help with cp
<dr_willis> i dont do much java. so no idea. Satyr_
<dr_willis> Luc_:  and the problem is?
<Satyr_> :( Sad day.
<Satyr_> I am just going to undo it lol
<Luc_> I want to copy all files and subdirs into another directory, which does not exist, so create, and rename all the files into filename.bac. Can that be done ?
<dr_willis> not with just one command i imagine Luc_
<dr_willis> you could most likely make a simple script.
<dr_willis> if you are copying them ALL to a backup directory.. wny not just make the directory name  whatever_Backups
<pfifo> use mkdir to make the directory before hand
<dr_willis> i dont se emuch point in renameing every file
<Luc_> Tried, but then get the message, can not copy backup into its own directory
<dr_willis> tried what exactly?
<gunfire007> how to enable modules ?
<dr_willis> gunfire007:  what modules?
<Luc_> cp -R * /home/luc/backup
<dr_willis> Luc_:  i beliuve cp has a -P or -p optiuon to make directorys
<Luc_> gone try
<pppurple> how do you change ubuntu themes?
<dr_willis> or was that mkdir.
<dr_willis> pppurple:  depends on what windowmanager/desktop you are using
<rhinos> < on ubuntu server here, learning, how do i check if i got apache2 working?
<pfifo> dr_willis, cp dosent have a -p or -P that does that
<dr_willis> mkdir -p /make/all/the/sub/dirs/to/make/this
<dr_willis> its mkdir :)
<jrib> rhinos: how did you try?
<gunfire007> dr_willis: it'for powersaving for optimus technology...
<rhinos> apt-get install apache2
<rhinos> times out
<pfifo> Luc_, why dont you just make a tarball instead of copying all the files?
<wk> Hi there, I was wondering if anyone could help me with my keyboard backlights on my Asus G74SX?
<jrib> rhinos: pastebin full output
<gunfire007> dr_willis: do ubuntu provide support for optimus technology graphic cards ?
<llutz> dr_willis: cp --parents
<dr_willis> gunfire007:  its a work in progress due to lack of support from the makers i gather.
<sam22> anyone knows how to remove notify-osd " notify on screen display " ?
<rhinos> ??im pretty new
<Luc_> what's a tarball? not working that long with ubuntu
<jrib> !pastebin | rhinos
<ubottu> rhinos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> !tar | Luc_
<ubottu> Luc_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<dr_willis> !backup | Luc_
<ubottu> Luc_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Luc_> thx folks !!
<pfifo> Luc_, a tarball is an archive like a .zip file
<ServerTechLaptop> Encrypted HDD shows 'unmountable drive' after entering password?
<Dikadrah> fr.powanet.org
<Luc_> ah, ok. But files may not be archived
<Luc_> just extensions must be renamed
<rhinos> jrib yea just installed the server, using another computer to use net
<gunfire007> so for that which flavor i should use xubuntu or lubuntu ?
<jrib> rhinos: pastebin full output
<rhinos> cant really paste whats going on :(
<gunfire007> dr_willis: so for that which flavor i should use xubuntu or lubuntu ?
<jrib> rhinos: does the server not have internet access?
<dr_willis> gunfire007:  support for the video cards would be independant of what desktop you are using.
<dr_willis> if you are needing a minimal old-skool type desktop Lubuntu works well.
<rhinos> i checked the cable. its all good
<OerHeks> rhinos > sudo service apache2 status
<gunfire007> dr_willis: i am looking for a desktop which is power saver on my notebook.
<gunfire007> so for that which one should i use ?
<cgtdk> gunfire007: Lubuntu
<gunfire007> whcih flavor lxde or xfce ?
<rhinos> Apache2 is running (pid 825)
<gunfire007> cgtdk: ok..
<jrib> rhinos: you need to show us what output you were talking about before when you said the install timed out...
<rhinos> is there a channel we can go to?
<jrib> rhinos: better to stay here so everyone can help
<rhinos> just want to get to the stage where i can see my page through apache,
<rhinos> tried setting a static ip and looking at it/pinging it but it times out
<rhinos> both comps connected to same router
<jrib> rhinos: ok.  But you mentioned an error/timeout of some sort.  I have no idea what you are referring to.  So I've asked you to pastebin the entire output from apt-get install.  I'll wait for you to do this.
<rhinos> haha i cant
<wk> Hi there, I was wondering if anyone could help me with my keyboard backlights on my Asus G74SX?
<rhinos> too noob
<jrib> rhinos: type it in if you must
<rhinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765865/
<jrib> rhinos: what's the blablabla
<rhinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765866/
<rhinos> how do i find my local ip??
<jrib> rhinos: can you get to au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu?  Did you try installing again afterwards and did you get the same output?
<jrib> rhinos: ifconfig
<walter_> llist
<alextum3> rhinos ip addr
<rhinos> nah i cant get to au.archive i dont think
<rhinos> i try pinging the server times out. and server doesnt ping elsewhere. but connections are all good
<wk> Hi there, I was wondering if anyone could help me with my keyboard backlights on my Asus G74SX. Thanks
<net4life> hi
<net4life> Is there among you who are citizens of Italian?
<pfifo> !it | net4life
<ubottu> net4life: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Ville-> !fi | Ville-
<ubottu> Ville-, please see my private message
<net4life> thanks
<sam22> anyone in here knows how to stop notification-daemon from starting up ?
<rhinos> can anyone help me with my networking issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/765871/
<pfifo> sam22, the script 'update-rc.d' is used to manage startup services
<alextum3> rhinos, please paste ifconfig output
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: can you access other websites ok?
<ActionParsnip> wk: if you hibernate, then wake up, it works
<rhinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765876/
<ActionParsnip> wk: http://raypendergraph.wikidot.com/running-linux-on-the-asus-g74sx
<wk> ActionParsnip: That didn't work.
<kundancool> Hi, I want to know is there any software/method to route audio from line-in jack instead of speaker output jack
<ActionParsnip> wk: https://launchpad.net/asus-keyboard-backlight
<wk> ActionParsnip: I have already googled and looked for any solutions but haven't found one yet.
<wk> And there has to be other fixes than hibernating and waking it up everytime I boot my laptop up
<Dj_FlyBy> I am having some issues with Ubuntu 10.04 freezing during bootup now that I activated a restricted driver for my ATI Radeon HD3450. Any suggestions to fix this please?
<sam22> anyone in here can help me disable notification-daemon ?
<sam22> notify-osd is the newer replacement for notification-daemon which i uninstalled
<sam22> but now notification-daemon tookover
<koopa58> test
<ActionParsnip> wk:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:flozz/flozz; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install asus-kbd-backlight       supports that package up to Maverick
<ActionParsnip> !test | koopa58
<ubottu> koopa58: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<wk> ActionParsnip: Up to maverick? I'm running 11.04
<koopa58> ActionParsnip: new client :)
<wk> Maverick is 10.10 I believe.
<kundancool> can anyone help me with routing audio from line-in jack instead of speaker output jack	
<ActionParsnip> wk: could compile source, or contact the maintainer to see if there is scope to support later versions (or if it's needed)
<ActionParsnip> wk: yes maverick == 10.10
<ActionParsnip> wk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1882689
<wk> sometimes linux can be a pain in the ass! ;)
<sam22> anyone in here can help me disable notification-daemon ?
<sam22> or to remove it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<indystorm> yo any hotties in here?
<bazhang> indystorm, wrong channel
<sidney> indystorm, same question last night
<JaredKz> is there a debian support channe?
<ActionParsnip> wk: proprietary ACPI garbage is a bigger pain in the ass
<bazhang> #debian JaredKz
<siddharth> yep
<JaredKz> thx
<wk> ActionParsnip: added the repository, did apt-get update, couldn't find asus-kbd-backlight
<BluesKaj> gotta be desperate, looking for hotties in this room , indystorm :)
<ActionParsnip> wk: well yeah, your release isn't catered for in the repo
<wk> Ffffff...
<ActionParsnip> wk: you will need to ask the maintainer if they have any plans to support Natty, or the feature may already be in the kernel and you need an option
<sidney> Ok I have wasted much to much time getting this thing to update. And I was considering putting 10.04 on a intel 2600K
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+disable+notification-daemon
<dr_willis> seems to have some interesting info on notification deamon.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/81459/can-i-run-notifyosd-in-gnome  first answer seems togive a way to disable it.
<pppurple> any one have a link on how i can boot a usb to hold two different bootable ubuntu versions?
<dr_willis> pppurple:  you would set up one to handle the grub. and   it should work.  - i dont see the point in having 2 differnt ubuntu versions on teh same flash.
<dr_willis> You can do a full install to flash. same as you would an internal drive.
<ActionParsnip> pppurple: if you have windows you can use this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<rhinos> Ive been messing around with my network settings is there an easy way to go back to defaults?
<dr_willis> the second one installed would try to take over grub. so that would be the one that would manage grub by default
<dr_willis> pppurple:  so a live install? or a full install? you can set grub2 up to boot differnt ISO files - if you wanted also..
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: how have you been manipulating them?
<pppurple> i only have 1 USB thumb stick and i have 11.10 and want to put a stable version of ubuntu onto that stick as well
<pfifo> !away > hipitihop-away
<ubottu> hipitihop-away, please see my private message
<dr_willis> pppurple:  whats so unstable abouyt 11.10 for you?
<ActionParsnip> pppurple: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<wk> ActionParsnip: I see that these patches are for the 2.6.39 kernel.. 11.04 comes with the 2.6.38, would it work to change it? http://scottsautorepair.net/microsoft.sucks/G73SW.keyboard.lights.html
<pppurple> dr_willis, i wanted it to hold 2 different ISO...so i can have 2 different live versions
<rhinos> changed DNS /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts cant remember default
<dr_willis> pppurple:  you would have to reparton the thing and make a new ext4 partion to isntallto. then start up the installer  and install.
<ActionParsnip> wk: worth a try
<pppurple> dr_willis, no its just my first time with linux and wanted to see if there was a differnce or get a copy with out unity to see how it works
<dr_willis> pppurple:  for iso's theres guides on pendrivelinux, and tools that can help with that.
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: /etc/resolv.conf    is generated at boot so just reboot to reset that
<mongy> pppurple, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<wk> ActionParsnip: It's tempting just to run these patches on the current kernel and see what happens
<Dj_FlyBy> I am having some issues with Ubuntu 10.04 freezing during bootup now that I activated a restricted driver for my ATI Radeon HD3450. Any suggestions to fix this please?
<dr_willis> pppurple:  you could even set up your current install to just boot an ISO file as one of its grub entries..
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: here is a virgin /etc/hosts file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/765890/
<rigasetiadi> hello all, anyone can help me in this room
<dr_willis> i have a few iso files in /boot/ i have as 'rescue' booting setups.
<dr_willis> rigasetiadi:  state the problem
<ActionParsnip> rigasetiadi: without asking your question, no ;)
<ouyes> rigasetiadi, what is your problem
<fly80> hello
<pppurple> dr_willis, that seems like it would be the easiest thing to do with the grub file. have any links supporting that?
<rigasetiadi> I need some aplication like wardialer in windows, so I can make connection with IP connect
<dr_willis> pppurple:  delicious.com/dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> rigasetiadi: https://www.softwink.com/iwar/
<dr_willis> rigasetiadi:  no idea what wardialer does.. I knwo the OLD term for it :)
<dr_willis> wardialer = program to dial random phone #'s  looking for a bbs or other dial up pc.
<meco> When I'm using openbox I want to avoid using Nautilus as that seems to invoke even more of the overhead I want to avoid. The problem I'm experiencing however is related to accessing an NTFS partition. Usually I mount it by clicking on it in Nautilus, but now I wante to use the mount command only. So it mounts, but when I run my torrent application I get error messages indicating it gets Permission denied when attempting to write. Help please!
<rigasetiadi> I war , that the *.deb software
<fly80> i have installed ubuntu on an old laptop... I have now problems using the gdm with effects... afters seconds the display becomes black and I have to manually shutdown to restart...
<fly80> now i'm connected with the text-bsed interface
<ActionParsnip> rigasetiadi: its not in the repo, but you can compile it
<ActionParsnip> fly80: what GPU do you use?
<rigasetiadi> there is a manual step by step to compile??
<fly80> gpu? there is an ATI mobile
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<rigasetiadi> im not expert to much in compile
<fly80> ActionParsnip: the cpu is a centrino
<pangolin> rigasetiadi: read the info ubottu just provided
<ActionParsnip> rigasetiadi: one way to learn
<ActionParsnip> fly80: try the bootoption:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<fly80> i would like to start ubuntu in safe mode (graphical without effects)
<rigasetiadi> okey ill try, nice to join this room, you're all so kind thank before ,
<jamg> hello
<fly80> ActionParsnip: at start I have no grub interface... how can I set it up?
<ActionParsnip> fly80: you can choose unity2D from the login screen
<ActionParsnip> fly80: hold shift at boot and you will see grub
<fly80> shift? never tried
<fly80> i'l try
<joshiggins> meco: are you running the mount command with sudo?
<fly80> ActionParsnip: any other hints?
<rhinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765895/
<rhinos> can anyone tell me where to begin here
<ActionParsnip> fly80: the boot option may help, if you use the 2D it won't use 3D accelleration and may help while you get uppdated
<rhinos> my lan cable is fine.. i checked it. something with the server
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: why ping as root, users can ping?
<rhinos> meh
<dr_willis> ive seen some disrtos lock down ping :)
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: does the interface have an IP
<fly80> ActionParsnip: i'll reboot now. Thanks for now. If you see me again something goes wrong ;)
<MhDhAcKeR> EXECUSE ME where can I find backtrack channel
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: does the interface have a default gateway set?
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | MhDhAcKeR
<ubottu> MhDhAcKeR: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<rhinos> interface? no i changed it back to dchp
<bazhang> !backtrack > MhDhAcKeR
<ubottu> MhDhAcKeR, please see my private message
 * dr_willis wonders if the backtrack homepage has that info. :)
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: fine, but does it have an IP
<rhinos> just 127.0.0.1
<Vustom> In gparted I flagged /dev/sda1 as boot, but I didn't know what it would do.. now when I boot into my PC I get GRUB, but I can only see my Windows partition which is on /dev/sda1, I've unflagged /dev/sda1 from gparted and reinstalled GRUB, but still no luck.
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: thats the loopback, if you run:  ifconfig     do you see an IP for eth0|wlan0|ra0 ?
<rhinos> no eth0 :(
<rhinos> just lo
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -sc; uname -a
<Vustom> In gparted I flagged /dev/sda1 as boot, but I didn't know what it would do.. now when I boot into my PC I get GRUB, but I can only see my Windows partition which is on /dev/sda1, I've unflagged /dev/sda1 from gparted and reinstalled GRUB, but still no luck, can anyone help me?
<rhinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765903/
<meco> When I'm using openbox I want to avoid using Nautilus as that seems to invoke even more of the overhead I want to avoid. The problem I'm experiencing however is related to accessing an NTFS partition. Usually I mount it by clicking on it in Nautilus, but now I wante to use the mount command only. So it mounts, but when I run my torrent application I get error messages indicating it gets Permission denied when attempting to write. Help please!
<mechbo> Blame Yo'self
<ActionParsnip> meco: could add it in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: and what ethernet chip are you using?
<Vustom> In gparted I flagged /dev/sda1 as boot, but I didn't know what it would do.. now when I boot into my PC I get GRUB, but I can only see my Windows partition which is on /dev/sda1, I've unflagged /dev/sda1 from gparted and reinstalled GRUB, but still no luck, can anyone help me? anyone!?
<rhinos> hmmmm? just a lan cable
<rhinos> cat e 5?
<meco> ActionParsnip: Could add what in /etc/fstab ?
<rhinos> i use the same cable on this machine and it works fine. plug it into server :( no good
<ActionParsnip> meco: a line to mount the partition at boot
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: what is this " **time**" you have in your uname output?
<rhinos> its the time UTC
<rhinos> i just didnt want to type it out
<b0o-yeah> rhinos    get a new cable or perhaps clean the contacts on the cable and even in the NIC
<rhinos> cos i cant copy paste
<ActionParsnip> gotcha
<sidney> when i try to upgrade the system looks in places that are not in the source list
<lduros> hello, I need to set acpi with acpi=noapic or acpi=nolapic with grub in oneiric. THis is due to a problem with the ASUS U46. What file should I edit in /boot/grub to set this?
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: run:  sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product
<Vustom> Can anyone help me with my boot problem please? :(
<sidney> maybe i change the list somewhere alone the line
<pfifo> lduros, /etc/default/grub
<lduros> pfifo: that's the file?
<pfifo> lduros, yes
<Dj_FlyBy> Just my luck, 2 PC's 2 Different Problems. PC1 --> Won't boot after activating ATI RAdeon HD3450 proprietary driver  .._-_.. PC2 --> After it boots Update Manager starts automagicly and then the PC gets so sluggish to the point it has to be rebooted.
<lduros> pfifo: hehe thanks :-))
<pppurple> dr_willis, that site http://delicious.com/dr_willis isnt loading anything....?
<Dj_FlyBy> sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> lduros: add it in the quotes with:  quiet splash    in /etc/default/grub    then run:  sudo update-grub
<rhinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765908/
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: LSHW, not ISHW
<pfifo> dr_willis currently has no stacks.
<dr_willis> pppurple:  not my fault.. thats a rather big site.. its working here
<bit-test> omgwtfhax.net
<bit-test> oops
<dr_willis> http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<dr_willis> working fine.
<lduros> ActionParsnip: add what in the quote? I need to write acpi=noapic -- this should be inside of: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ?
<pppurple> dr_willis, hmmm, yeah bad internet over here. ill keep trying. thanks
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: you should also add:   127.0.0.1	server1     to /etc/hosts
<lduros> "quiet splash acpi=noapic"?
<ActionParsnip> lduros: yes, change it to:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=noapic"
<lduros> ActionParsnip: ok will give it a shot :-)
<meco> ActionParsnip: But should there be any qialitative difference between mounting at boot or doing it manually later?
<ActionParsnip> lduros: save the new file and run:  sudo update-grub    you will need:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     to get write access
<lduros> ActionParsnip: yeh I did sudo emacs :-P
<ActionParsnip> meco: you can specify different mount options using fstab, otherwise its the same
<ActionParsnip> lduros: same difference :)
<lduros> ActionParsnip: people were saying to use acpi=off, acpi=noapic or acpi=nolapic -- do you know the difference?
<lduros> not sure acpi=off works or not
<lduros> heeh
<horatio_cromwell> anyone know if realistically ubuntu desktop would run with 750mb (within Virtual Machine - VBox)
<pfifo> horatio_cromwell, yes
<meco> ActionParsnip: I'm mounting with this command: 'sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows'
<lduros> or maybe that's acpi=off noapic
<horatio_cromwell> also is it easy to get multiple monitor support working  in Ubuntu (aparently Vbox supportd it)
<ActionParsnip> meco: then using the defauts will be fine, or you can even add the command in /etc/rc.local
<rhinos> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/765914/
<meco> ActionParsnip: Well, but how do I address the problems I'm experiencing with being denied access?
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: yes, we need the product line
<ActionParsnip> meco: the command runs as root, so access isn't a problem
<dr_willis> horatio_cromwell: multi monitors IN ubuntu running in vbox? huh?
<dr_willis> horatio_cromwell:  You might  need to give more details..
<meco> ActionParsnip: As I said in my initial call for help, I'm having a problem with accessing the data on the NTFS partition when I have mounted it.
<dr_willis> bbl
<ActionParsnip> meco: then add it in /etc/fstab and add options to allow users write and read access
<meco> ActionParsnip: when I look at the folders in question in mc they have full permissions
<ActionParsnip> meco: so where is the problem?
<rhinos> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/765914/  soz man, takes a while to type it in
<horatio_cromwell> dr_willis: I want to run run Ubunt as a guest within a windows host (with 2 monitors connected).  but would like the Guest (Ubuntu) to be able to access both monitors
<rhinos> is there a way to copy from the server to something like this.. when its working?
<Alex79> ciao
<pfifo> horatio_cromwell, vbox supports having mutiple virtual monitors, ubuntu comes with the drivers to support that functionality too
<gadak> Can any one guide me in how to change CHECKSUM of a reciepi .bb file
<Stanley00> gadak: what is a .bb file?
<dusf_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<meco> ActionParsnip: I don't know where the problem is. I only know what the symptom is. I'm asking here to find out what the problem is.
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: there is no product line listed there, all you need to do is search for the product line in the output to find guides
<gadak> stanley: binutils-cross_2.18.bb
<ActionParsnip> meco: I'd add the line in /etc/fstab with good options and you won't have an issue
<gadak> stanley..im build a filesystem,, in which it downloads this binuitls but i get a error saying md5 checksum is different from what required
<Stanley00> gadak: oh, so it a binary file, I think you have to redownload the file,
<meco> ActionParsnip:You mean the line 'sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows'? And with what added options?
<Stanley00> gadak: since it say md5sum error, it mean there are some errors in the file
<ActionParsnip> meco: no, its similar but not the same
<gadak> stanley...i downloaded it twice thrice but all the time i get the same error
<meco> ActionParsnip:then what?
<ActionParsnip> meco: then when you have added it, reboot and it will mount as you say
<pfifo> gadak, what are you doing with binutils?
<gadak> i am building a file system for an embedded device
<gadak> can you tell me what does this thing mean
<gadak> t sometimes happens if the tar'd file changes upstream but the recipe
<gadak> checksums aren't updated yet.
<gadak> The recipe you are looking for is recipes/gnu-config/gnu-config_git.bb
<gadak> First thing I'd try is removing the downloaded source and checksum files
<FloodBot1> gadak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gadak> in ${OVEROTOP}/sources.
<gadak> Then bitbake gnu-config again. This will re-download.
<meco> ActionParsnip: I mean, what should the line look like as opposed to the line I've been using
<Stanley00> gadak: make sure download the right version, and btw, how this you download this file, and which prog say about md5 error?
<gadak> in terminal
<ActionParsnip> meco: there are plenty of examples online, I suggest you use the UUID of the partition
<ActionParsnip> meco: you can see that with:   sudo blkid
<rhinos> ActionParsnip: mmmh, not really sure how that helps, going to stick a wireless card in. not sure why i get *-network DISABLED could be why nothing works
<bahr> Hi I recently switched using Ubuntu 11.10 as my main OS, one thing I miss though is the ability to to play divx streams in my browser. Isn't this possible in Ubuntu??
<raven> how to save settings i make with alsamixer - all is muted every reboot!
<pfifo> bahr, the mplayer plugin for firefox should help you with that
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: if it's usb based then run:  lsusb   and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<meco> ActionParsnip: What would it look like with UUID E6B08D1CB08CF479 ?
<bahr> pfifo: do you know if there is something for chrome to?
<bahr> pfifo: but thanks, I will look into that
<ActionParsnip> meco: yes, if you look at the lines already in the file you can see how it is used
<pfifo> bahr,  there might be a mplayer plugin for chrome, but im not sure
<rhinos> ActionParsnip: should i just buy a new network card?
<ActionParsnip> rhinos: up to you
<E3D3> Hi, I'm a TOTAL network-noob or worse a little phobic. To open an extern file in an already running Emacs editor #emacs advised me to use a server & client. Is it true that it has nothing to do with internet ?
<rhinos> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help
<meco> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a try then!
<pppurple> using http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB do i need to download a GRUB2 and have that on the pen drive and then use that coding for my diffrent ISO files?
<rumpe1> E3D3, it has something to do with internet when the extern file is located there. Otherwise not.
<qwebirc495354> Hi
<pfifo> pppurple, that page is starting from a blank pendrive, so no, you dont need to download anything
<qwebirc495354> Does anyone know some simple FTP server which you can just start from the command line, like the Python HTTP server?
<E3D3> rumpe1: No it is only for my own local/intern files. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc495354: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<pppurple> pfifo, how do i get the pen drive to run that program then? i guess im not understanding what will run the code...
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc495354: if you want access over the web, I suggest you use SFTP which will be automatically enabled with openssh-server
<pfifo> pppurple, the BIOS will run grub
<qwebirc495354> @ActionParsnip: yeah... but that wasn't what I was looking for
<Q-collective> hey all, is it possible to reinstall kernel upgrades? I just got, for the first time ever, a warning that my /boot partition is full and while apt-get quited without errors, I believe it may be installed wrong.
<Vustom> For some reason VMware isn't detecting my USB Storage device, does anyone know why? :(
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc495354: then vsftpd will work
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: I'd ask in #vmware
<pppurple> pfifo,  so if format the pendrive and its blank...what exactly am i putting on the drive beside the 2 diffrent ISO files?
<E3D3> pppurple: I like MultiSystem for Multiboot USB-sticks, works great: http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<rumpe1> E3D3, if you are behind a router/NAT you should be fine
<pppurple> E3D3, ok thanks ill look at that as well
<E3D3> rumpe1: I'm such a noob that I don't know what that mean. I have public WLAN
<pfifo> pppurple, your putting the 2 isos, gurb's config files, and then putting grub into the MBR
<meco> ActionParsnip:could I add a line to /etc/fstab that looked like this: '/dev/sda2: UUID=E6B08D1CB08CF479 ntfs'
<pppurple> pfifo, hmm thats a little more advanced then what i know how to do right now. ill try E3D3's link http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<|Long|> hi guys, what is the cmd to list a drive directory? cat /dev/sdj1 <--didnt now show me anything
<rumpe1> E3D3, oh. What kind of server/client should you use? ssh/sshfs?
<E3D3> pppurple: Easy install and easy use. I have a usb-hd (180 GB) with 200 distro's on it
<ActionParsnip> meco: you need to specify the mount point, and then the options too, as I said there are loads of examples online
<pppurple> E3D3, ok ill look at it and ask if i have any questions. thanks
<rumpe1> E3D3, as long as it's not ftp but encrypted and you choose a complex enough password, it should also be no big risk.
<pfifo> |Long|, first you need to mount the drive
<|Long|> pfifo, i have so many drives, i dont know which one is NOT mounted
<E3D3> rumpe1: I don't know about ssh etc, they call it emacs.client and then I should install a server. Even with Googling all those terms I didn't understand. I have no WLAN password, its open.
<|Long|> is there a way to mount automaticly?
<pppurple> what does actually mounting a drive do?
<pfifo> |Long|, the 'mount' command will list what drives are mounted and where they are mounted to
<pfifo> !fstab | |Long|
<ubottu> |Long|: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<E3D3> rumpe1: For a little paranoid noob like me does it sounds to complex to trust blindly. Thank you for trying to explain.
<|Long|> yes, i missing one drive is not shows on mount cmd
<rumpe1> E3D3, can you describe the scenario more in detail?
<qwebirc495354> ActionParsnip: well, thanks. I'll look into vsftpd again. I think I'll try to find a way to install the latest rktftpd, which seems more like what I wanted. It just seems more of a hassle to install.
<E3D3> rumpe1: Sure
<rumpe1> E3D3, but as I said: as long as it isn't ftp, you should be safe.
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc495354: vsftp will run as a service and you can start and stop it like any other...
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc495354: what is so special about rktftpd?
<E3D3> rumpe1: I have Emacs editor installed. When I want to open a file outside Emacs it opens in a new Emacs instance. #emacs told me to use the (already installed client) and than give some server-commands to let them talk together. They used words that I had to Google for and gave me more scary internet-related info.
<rumpe1> E3D3, hmm.. I don't use emacs myself. Maybe it's a good idea to ask the (515) people in #emacs
<qwebirc495354> ActionParsnip: I wanted one that you start in a given folder, and which you kill by C-c'ing it. Like Python's httpd lib
<pfifo> qwebirc495354, i think apache's ftpserver can do that
<E3D3> rumpe1: Thanks
<ajf_> is there any way to run autogen/autotools in a launchpad ppa recipe? I have everything including the debian/ packaging info in the repository, is the only way to get it to build to merge it with a seperate -build repo I need to sync every time I change the configure.ac?
<ajf_> it works locally, but launchpad doesn't let me use the 'run' command in the bzr-builder recipe
<pppurple> E3D3, is that multi usb boot program in english???
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc495354: you configure ftp programs to start in a particular folder, or you can jail users to $HOME
<E3D3> pppurple: Multi-language, the site also with help of google-translate. On new distro's I just install with the commands although I can't read French
<pppurple> E3D3, yeah i just found the translate! sorry got a little hasty.
<E3D3> pppurple: np, I forgot/skipped it to so thats why I told you.
<jujugoboom> i need to use ndisgtk for wireless drivers, (ndiswrapper doesnt work) the problem is the drivers dont work after a restart and then i have to go in manually and reinstall them
<pfifo> qwebirc495354, check this out http://code.google.com/p/pyftpdlib/
<|Long|> after modified /etc/fstab file what cmd is to updated?
<qwebirc495354> ActionParsnip: Yeah, but I didn't want to configure anything. I'm lazy like that ;) More specifically, I wanted this for those times when you don't have a thumbdrive and want a quickie transfer over a LAN.
<qwebirc495354> pfifo: thanks, that looks promising too.
<Ibis> Does anyone here by any chance use the Konversation chat client? A new release came out and I'm looking forward to upgrade ^_^
<|Long|> do i have to restart to take effect after modified /etc/fstab? or is there a cmd to updated?
<pfifo> !anybody | Ibis
<ubottu> Ibis: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pfifo> |Long|, you must reboot
<|Long|> pfifo, thanks
<oCean> |Long|: the command  sudo mount -a  is sufficient
<Jung> hi
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> how can I stop the update-manager from auto loading on boot. It auto loaded on last boot and was just a grey window and now everything under the "System" menu either doesn't load or is just a grey window
<tekoholic> Anyone here use batman-adv on their (K)Ubuntu systems?  If so, care to advise on how?  I have the newest available module and batctl installed, but cannot find ANY information on how to set it up at boot...
<KK3OQ> ?
<Jung> i love you ubuntu
<Cradam> Jung: its a piece of software
<pangolin> !ot | Jung
<ubottu> Jung: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ravior> Cradam: True... A free piece of software...
<Cradam> Ravior: you mean there is software out there that isnt free?
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> hmmm, for some reason my filesystem mounted as readonly... anywhere I can look to tell me why?
<Cradam> the only piece of software i have paid for recently is minecraft :P
<pangolin> Ravior Cradam Please chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ravior> yep
<Ravior> that reminds me
<Jung> Cradam: lol :)
<mrdeb> hi
<Ravior> is there anyway to install Windows on the same HDD without messing up your Ubuntu installation?
<mrdeb> no
<Ravior> great...
<pangolin> Ravior: you will need to reinstall grub
<Jung> !seen auto_celesis
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<pangolin> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Cradam> mrdeb: yes there is
<mrdeb> no it will take over
<nvz> whats the proceedure for installing a proposed package?
<mrdeb> install windows then ubuntu
<Cradam> mrdeb: see the restore grub link
<mrdeb> huh
<Ravior> yes
<Cradam> nvz: apt-get install packagename
<paolo> ciao ragazzi
<Ravior> I was wandering if I could install Windows after Ubuntu, not prior to it.
<nvz> Cradam: right, but do I need any special sources?
<paolo> qualcuno che se ne intende di metasploit
<pangolin> Ravior: you can but like I said you will need to reinstall grub see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Cradam> nvz: oh, you mean for beta applications and such?
<Ravior> thx
<pangolin> !it | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Q-collective> hey all, is it possible to reinstall kernel upgrades? I just got, for the first time ever, a warning that my /boot partition is full and while apt-get quited without errors, I believe it may be installed wrong.
<nvz> Cradam: yessir.. apt-cache show hedgewars shows 0.9.15 not the proposed 0.9.17
<Cradam> nvz: you will have to see whether hedgewars has its own ppa
<mrdeb> q collective, try cleaning old kernels in boot
<Q-collective> mrdeb: done
<pfifo> Q-collective, use dpkg-reconfigure <package name>
<mrdeb> ok
<Cradam> https://launchpad.net/~wikigames/+archive/ppa
<Q-collective> pfifo: ok
<Cradam> wikigames has the new hedgewars
<nvz> Cradam: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hedgewars/0.9.17-1~natty0.1/+build/2949258 says its on primary archive universe
<malibu> Hi, if I sync my music to my player via banshee all it does is copy the files.  Does anyone know how to make it create a playlist for my player to use that points to those files?
<Cradam> nvz: ahh do apt-get update
<nvz> Cradam: I already have 0.9.17 I compiled in my homedir.. but I want to test the new package
<pfifo> and its the Q continuum, not collective
<oCean> !info hedgewars
<ubottu> hedgewars (source: hedgewars): Worms style game. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.17-1~oneiric0.1 (oneiric), package size 2947 kB, installed size 6864 kB
<nvz> Cradam: I did that just now and apt-cache show still says 0.9.15
<nvz> Cradam: I'm on natty
<Cradam> nvz: ahh thats why
<pangolin> nvz: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<oCean> !info hedgewars natty
<ubottu> hedgewars (source: hedgewars): Worms style game. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.15-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2298 kB, installed size 4928 kB
<nvz> no way.. not upgrading to 11.10
<oCean> nvz: ^see, 0.9.15 is the natty version
<Cradam> nvz: why not, ubuntu classic mode is there
<nvz> Cradam: unless things drastically changed gnome is horribly broken in 11.10
<pangolin> nvz: if you compiled and used checkinstall it created a .deb you can install with dpkg -i package_name.deb
<amin`> guys; in lubuntu; what is the package in charge of notification? like when the gnome mplayer shows that it opened the file or networkmanager when connect to a wirless
<Cradam> nvz: they didnt change gnome between 11.4 and 11.10
<Q-collective> pfifo: no feedback came back. Is that normal behaviour?
<pangolin> Cradam: classic is no longer available in 11.10
<Cradam> pangolin: WHAT?
<pangolin> Cradam: classic is no longer available in 11.10
<Cradam> im not death, but god thats stupid
<Cradam> *deaf
<pangolin> !notunity > Cradam
<nvz> Cradam: b.s. cause 11.4 has gnome2 and 11.10 has gnome 3, and gnome-panel is one thing that is horribly broken in 11.10 doesnt allow the right click at all to do any customization
<ubottu> Cradam, please see my private message
<pfifo> Q-collective, no, you should have seen it rebuild the initramfs, are you sure you gave it the correct <package name>
<Cradam> nvz: try mint 11 or mint 12 for a more classic feel
<Cradam> i like mint 12's way of doing gnome3
<nvz> Cradam: I'm a 12 year debian veteran.. I am only using ubuntu as a means to understand how it works. I am not interested in mint or changing my distro.. I just wanted to test the hedgewars package.. not a big deal
<Cradam> havent tried it yet though
<nvz> I know how to compile my own, I was just trying to help test the package
<nvz> I am staying on 11.04 until I either have time to learn unity or figure out a comfortable environment to use. will do that in virtualbox when the time comes
<mongy> I use xfce now, it has more of a classic feel than gnome3 classic
<arooni-mobile> my brightness buttons no longer work.  lenovo t420.  other functions of function + button work just fine
<vincent_> Does anybody know how to auto start n2n supernode at boot?
<pppurple> E3D3, im having some problems with that program...is it just code to run or is there a download on that page somewhere?
<mongy> vincent_,  if it has scripts, then sudo update-rc.d n2n default
<vincent_> mongy: No.  It doesn't have a startup script
<mongy> vincent_,  try adding it to /etc/rc.local then
<arniths> hey i'm new to ubuntu and linux, i was just instaling playonlinux and when i start it i get the error "You don't seem to have 3D acceleration! We advise you install and enable it" how can i solve this ?
<vincent_> I searched the web and found this link https://github.com/hpfem/hermes/wiki/Vpn.  However, when I tried the suggested method, it did not work.
<mrdeb> did u install 3d drive, arnith
<Dj_FlyBy> I am having some issues with Ubuntu 10.04 freezing during bootup now that I activated a restricted driver for my ATI Radeon HD3450. Any suggestions to fix this please?
<arniths> i was just reinstaling ubuntu 11.10 and when i started for the first time it pop up new drivers available for you 3d card and i install the recommended drivers
<AlexShiroji> hello
<arniths> mrdeb maybe i need some other drivers or ?
<pfifo> arniths, did you reboot after installing the restricted drivers?
<arniths> yes i did
<arniths> i install playonlinux through ubuntu software center
<puppen> arniths: go get the latest from their site
<arniths> puppen i went afterwards here --> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html and selected ubuntu and then it does say just type in these commands but like i said i'm new to ubuntu and i don't know how to do this, do i do this all in one command in terminal or ?
<puppen> enter the lines one at a time.. You'll be asked for your password in there somewhere. You can download the installer just above those text boxes if youd feel more comfortable.. Then hopefully just be able to double click it and install
<ypcress> qit
<AlexShiroji> Anyone happen to know if there is a way to disable the audio port(3.5mm) on a MacBook Pro running the latest version of Ubuntu?
<arniths> puppen ok ill try to download it and double click it
<arniths> puppen i did that the promblem seems to be goen thanks for the help
<hobbel> Hey guys, I have an external USB disk which is read only in Ubuntu (File system not clean, disk utility), it works in windows. Disk Utility cant repair it though.. is there a different way to repair it?
<puppen> arniths: neato :)
<BluesKaj> AlexShiroji, what kind of audioport is a 3.5mm , mini-jack (analog) , coax digital, toslink ?
<Tech-1> headphones prolly
<AlexShiroji> Its the headphone port on a MacBook Pro
<Tech-1> you could mute it
<AlexShiroji> Well, its not that I want to mute it. Problem is that the headphone jack broke off inside the port. I want to disable the port so The speakers turn on
<BluesKaj> AlexShiroji, yeah as Tech-1 says mute it in alsamixer , there should be a headphone ctrl , use the M ket to mute
<BluesKaj> key
<Tech-1> then if its broke, you prolly cant, being the jack has both spkr and headphone contacts on it
<AlexShiroji> ah :(
<AlexShiroji> Thanks then :(
<Tech-1> youll have to physically break it down and rplace the jack
<mparodi> Hey there!
<mparodi> http://paste.kde.org/157418 It works if I execute the first two lines but no if I try to do it automatically using /etc/network/interfaces and reboot the system. what's the difference?
<E3D3> pppurple: Sorry, I missed your question. You have Ubuntu installed ?
<pfifo> mparodi, network-manager might be interfering
<ActionParsnip> the interfaces file should override the GUI app
<Tech-1> AlexShiroji:   turn the volume all the way down, so you dont short the onboard audio amp
<mparodi> pfifo, how to know if it's the case?
<pfifo> mparodi, try disabling network-manager
<ActionParsnip> mparodi: could add your 2 lines of command in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line
<BluesKaj> mparodi, with the way you have the interfaces file setup , it doesn't need NM
<mparodi> I don't have network-manager installed, by the way
<mparodi> and ok, I don't need NM but it can't be the problem :|
<mparodi> it's something else, somehow they're doing different things
<ActionParsnip> mparodi: makes the system faster if it's not installed :)
<mparodi> that's weird because ifconfig eth0 says the IP of the other computer is 192.168.2.2 but I can't ping it from this computer
<meerkats> what do I have to do to find, in the terminal, a command by its first letters?
<mparodi> inet addr:192.168.2.2 Bcast:192.168.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
<mparodi> that's ifconfig eth0 in the other computer
<xangua> meerkats: tab
<pfifo> mparodi, wait, i think your file is setup wrong, try this instead http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<robolobster54> I sshfs mounted a drive but i have no permission to access it on the local machine
<mparodi> ok, let me see!
<robolobster54> What could be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: find . -name "fire*"
<meerkats> ok xangua, i made the wrong question: I mean only for the commands I have manually entered, so I dont have to up key, up key, up key... till I find it
<ActionParsnip> robolobster54: did you give the right username and password
<robolobster54> yes
<BluesKaj> pfifo, he's using a static IP
<pfifo> BluesKaj, yeah, the first secion of that document describe proper syntax for static interface
<mparodi> pfifo, it's the same, isn't it?
<mkjackson_mobile> hey folks, so I just moved my tmp directory to ram using "tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec,mode=1777 0 0" in my fstab... does this mean that it will use as much as it needs or is there a limit I'm not thinking of?
<pfifo> mparodi, under closer inspection yeah it is
<pppurple> E3D3, yeah i am running 11.10 now
<BluesKaj> mparodi, open or create with permissions a /etc/hosts.allow file and the IPs of the pcs on your lan under , portmap ALL:192.168.X.XX
<pfifo> mparodi, comment out lines 4 and 6
<ServerTechLaptop> Encrypted HDD shows 'unmountable drive' after entering pass?
<robolobster54> ActionParnsip I sshfs'd in as root, does that answer the question?
<ActionParsnip> robolobster54: why sshfs as root?
<ActionParsnip> robolobster54: do you need access to files outside $HOME ?
<robolobster54> ActionParnsip, no other user will work when sshfs'ing other than root
<robolobster54> I do not need access to files outside $HOME
<ActionParsnip> robolobster54: it will, just tell it to mount  the remote /home/user   folder and it will work
<robolobster54> I think I've tried that, will try again
<pfifo> mparodi, are you sure networking is starting at boot time?
<robolobster54> ActionParnsip by the way, I am sshfs'ing in with public key authentication, if it makes any difference
<hobbel> ntfsfix: Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.  <-- chkdsk Volume is fine
<robolobster54> ActionParnsip, indeed it doesn't work logging in the sshfs unless I use root
<mparodi> pfifo, I don't know. I just noticed it stopped working with the first two lines I pasted so I trying to fix that first :S
<robolobster54> Log says: Permission denied, public key
<pfifo> mparodi, can you ping yourself with ping 192.168.2.2
<E3D3> pppurple: Did you opened the install-page (link left) ? Use the 1st block commands: Method 1-Bis. (Not the code for # Debian users) Copy the commands lines (those starting without ##) one by one in a terminal & enter
<mparodi> oh, never mind! it's working now. the problem is that when I reboot the other computer I need to execute "ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" here again :)
<pfifo> !yay | mparodi
<ubottu> mparodi: Glad you made it! :-)
<Tech-1> lol
<mparodi> it's weird though
<mparodi> but well
<Ravior> Any Ubuntu 12.04 alpha 1 users?
<oCean> Ravior: #ubuntu+1 channel for that
<BluesKaj> mparodi, for what it's worth here's my interfaces file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/766028/ ..quite simple and it's all you really need
<Ravior> thx
<wk> ActionParsnip: I ran the patches on the 11.04 kernel and it worked.
<E3D3> pppurple: Or click on the link left in the installation-web-page and translate it. There you see a recommend method that use a download + shellscript.
<ActionParsnip> wk: wtg :)
<wk> ActionParsnip: Keyboard backlight now 70%-ish functional, I just can't figure out how to adjust it yet, but atleast it works! :)
<mparodi> by the way, I don't have internet on the other computer since it's only connected to this one but can I configure something to have internet? I would like to install a couple of things using my repos
<ActionParsnip> wk: you'll need to redo it each time a new kernel is installed, you could pin the kernel version using apt-pinning but you may miss out on other stuff
<pfifo> mparodi, google for iptables masquerading howto
<mparodi> alright! thank you all :)
<wk> ActionParsnip: Yeaah I got that.. Problem is that I never liked updating the kernel, always gave me GRUB and other bootup problems.
<BluesKaj> mparodi, how is the other pc connected to "this one" ?
<mparodi> a network cable using eth0 in both computers, that's all
<wk> ActionParsnip: So I'll stick on the current kernel unless something drastically changes.
<ActionParsnip> wk: then pin away :)
<wk> ActionParsnip: One more thing.. How do I downgrade GNOME 3.2 to the default version in 11.04? (could just google it)
<semba> Hey, i m new to linux and I'd like to connect a 2nd screen to my laptop but when I simply plug it in as I used to do on windows nothing happens. Do you know how to do it?
<BluesKaj> mparodi, so you have 2 nics on the internet connected pc , then thru a router/modem to the internet?
<wk> semba: Try pressing WINDOWS KEY + P at the same time
<mparodi> yes, PC1 --> PC2 --> router, that's the idea
<sam22> hail !!! people of this chanel
<E3D3> pppurple: I prefer: Method 1-Bis. Just copy those 4 command-lines one by one in terminal, plug in an USB & install as many distro's as fit ;-)
<E3D3> Some are not supported, see their list although it supports more than on the list.
<pppurple> E3D3, yeah i think i am getting the shell as well. the translation kinda didnt translate well and im still a bit new
<BluesKaj> mparodi, but whynot connect the other pc into the router as well?
<E3D3> pppurple: You don't need the translation, French commands are the same ;-)
<pppurple> E3D3, i checked that list and it donst have mint or arch but i can def run different versions of ubuntu
<mparodi> because it doesn't have a wifi card and I'm about at 10m of the router (no, I don't have a 10m network cable and it's saturday to buy one!), BluesKaj
<pfifo> le'grub-install
<pppurple> E3D3, i understand the comands i just dont understand all the instructions haha
<ActionParsnip> wk: you can log into gnome classic in Natty,it's not an option in Oneiric and later and Gnome2 is no longer developed upstream
<semba> wk: the bar in the left part of my screen shows up with numbers, but my other screen keeps saying no signal
<mparodi> actually I have a 10m network cable but I just noticed it's broken (I never use it) :|
<E3D3> pppurple: It works in new Ubuntu (if I'm not wrong) & also in Mint 12, for me not in Mint 11 & 10.
<ActionParsnip> wk: if you like the gnome 2 look, I suggest you install xfce4 and use that
<semba> wk oh and i m using gnome
<E3D3> pppurple: The first command add a repository:
<E3D3> sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot all main'
<pppurple> E3D3, i just have 11.10 Ub installed and i want to save those other distros to the USB and boot off it
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: if you do it that way, you will need to manually import the GPG key
<BluesKaj> mparodi, is it possible to move the router closer , if you're on dsl , then you just need a phone line
<E3D3> pppurple: Do you want a copy of what you have on harddisk or new/fresh distro's on the usb
<E3D3> wget -q http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot/multisystem.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<E3D3> This add the public key
<shankysv87> i'm having issues with my wireless connection.
<mparodi> haha it's not. otherwise I will need a 10m telephone cable, and I don't have one neither, BluesKaj
<pppurple> E3D3, hmm yeah. i can copy it but i dont understand what all the commands are doing so if i screw something up i dont know how to fix it
<E3D3> pppurple: This Reload the sources:
<E3D3>  sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> mparodi, ok :)
<ActionParsnip> pppurple: or more intelligently: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/12618/multisystem/
<pppurple> E3D3, i am putting new distros that i have on ISOs
<shankysv87> did an update last night and my ability to use my wireless adapter has disappeared.
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: one link said all that you said, and I didn't scroll the channel
<mparodi> I just want to forward any request PC1 do to PC2, it can't be that hard
<ActionParsnip> !ics | mparodi
<ubottu> mparodi: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<E3D3> pppurple: Okay, Multisystem is my hero for that
<mparodi> interesting, thanks
<E3D3> ActionParsnip: Am I saying to much ? Or wrong things
<amin`> holstein:  is notifyosd the lib or the api i mean it is the underlining  substructure or that bubbly stuff
<ssbr_> So, xtris is broken: http://codepad.org/ZX7OEYWS
<pfifo> !info xtris
<ubottu> Package xtris does not exist in oneiric
<pfifo> !info xtris lucid
<ubottu> xtris (source: xtris): client-server multiplayer X tetris. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15-9 (lucid), package size 67 kB, installed size 220 kB
<pfifo> ssbr_, looks like it was removed from the repos
<pppurple> E3D3, thanks. im reading that link that ActionPar linked and trying some terminal stuff you posted. it looks like it will work well if i can LEARN!
<meadhikari> please help my ssh script does not works while on cron its ""ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub b@a.org"" it works without password when executed alone
<semba> nothing happens with windows key+p, any other idea to set up that 2nd screen?
<E3D3> I'm a fullblood eternal noob and just got help from nice people with patience. Love also Multisystem so like to help, if I can.
<HQRaja> Guys, is there a way to do sudo apt-get update from the GUI in Software Center after adding a new repository, without having to go to the command line?
<pfifo> meadhikari, it might be because cron runs without the usual enviroment variables that your user runs as
<meadhikari> pfifo, i gave the input file
<HQRaja> I mean, when we can add a repository through the GUI, we should be able to update too, right?
<meadhikari> pfifo, what other environment is required?
<pfifo> meadhikari, cron dosent have a $HOME set, so ~ wont work
<Dj_FlyBy> I am having some issues with Ubuntu 10.04 freezing during bootup now that I activated a restricted driver for my ATI Radeon HD3450. Any suggestions to fix this please?
<Tech-1> HQRaja:  you could install   nautilus-open-terminal  and use the mouse right click for easy terminal
<meadhikari> pfifo, /home/username/.ssh is also not working :(
<pfifo> meadhikari, then perhaps ssh requires an interactive session
<HQRaja> Tech-1: Yup I know there are workaround for that...I'm just wondering if there's the update functionality built into the GUI of Software Center (as it should be) or not
<Tech-1> no, sry
<HQRaja> No problem =)
<Tech-1> 10-4
<meadhikari> pfifo, no, it is not interactive no password or a passphrase needs to be provided
<pfifo> meadhikari, exactly
<HQRaja> 10-4?
<Tech-1> = ok
<HQRaja> Oh OK
<meadhikari> pfifo, what you mean by that?
<pfifo> meadhikari, i mean ssh most likely REQURES an interactive shell
<meadhikari> pfifo, and now how to prevent that
<pfifo> meadhikari, why not just put the real script into the crontab of the target computer?
<pppurple> is there a way to copy/paste into terminal?
<pppurple> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<meadhikari> pfifo, actually i wanted to create a reverse port forwarding
<pppurple> how do you add a repository?
<E3D3> pppurple: Control-Shift-V
<E3D3> pppurple: Paste in terminal
<cooper_> In the past 10 days I've had  two kernel changes. Today I  updated to 3.0.0-14-generic.  Has anyone else experienced this?
<meadhikari> pfifo, ssh -i ~/.ssh/id -f -N -q -R 2222:localhost:22 my_name@remote.example.com is my script
<is_null> hi all, my mouse is stuck, it happens a lot, i have to reboot every time ....
<pfifo> meadhikari, that will never work in cron, you should be putting that in /etc/rc.local
<is_null> oh there's a kernel package update i'll try that and come back to you
<meadhikari> pfifo,  i do not have root access to the system, is their any work around?
<pfifo> meadhikari, add it to your users startup scripts
<tonyyarusso> I have a laptop (HP Compaq nc8230) that runs 11.10 fine locally.  However, when PXE booting 11.10 from a Clonezilla box, the boot hangs on "input: PS/2 Generic Mous as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/serio5/input/input8".  Any ideas?
<meadhikari> pfifo, like @restart in cron? u just said it wont work on cron right?
<cooper_> I'll have to check and see if the new kernel improves power usage on my acer aspire 4720z.
<cassuser> Hello - I have 11.10 and a Synaptics Touchpad on my laptop. Very often a gesture gets triggered to move the current window, and it is very annoying.  I'm not sure what the gesture is or how to disable the move window gestures - does anyone have any suggestions on this issue?
<pfifo> meadhikari, right it wont work in cron, add it to xsession or the startup applications
<dbugger> hey guys. Im having some problems with DNS. "time echo "" | nc google.com 80" takes 20 seconds but when I use the IP address instead, is instant. How could I fix this?
<colloquialismic_> Ok Guys
<colloquialismic_> KDE vs GNOME... which one is sexier?
<tester_> hi
<zkriesse> colloquialismic_: Kde
<Tech-1> my cat
<is_null> colloquialismic_: dwm by suckless.org
<colloquialismic_> zkriesse, why do you say that ? :D
<HQRaja> Is there a way to set Gmail as my default email client in Ubuntu? Like...launching a gmail compose window when I click mailto: links
<meadhikari> pfifo, i can only ssh to the system from inside the lan
<HQRaja> I could do it in Windows by installing Google Apps
<colloquialismic_> is_null, dwm? ill look it up
<zkriesse> colloquialismic_: KDE IMO is more flashy, the main screen even on a default install is just awesome
<pfifo> meadhikari, and?
<Tech-1> HQRaja:  sys/pref/prefered apps
<zkriesse> The effects are a lot nicer etc
<meadhikari> pfifo, i just wanted to ssh to that computer from outside the lan
<colloquialismic_> zkriesse, yes... but if i want to do some real work done... would u still think kde is best?
<zkriesse> I've always preferred KDE's prettiness over any attempt at it by GNOME
<colloquialismic_> zkriesse,  or is gnome a better option for pure work and barebones>?
<zkriesse> colloquialismic_: They're both great UNIX softwares
<is_null> colloquialismic_: look up "enlightnement" aka DR17
<zkriesse> Just as effective
<colloquialismic_> yes. i agree... which one is lighter tho?
<colloquialismic_> oh ok
<HQRaja> Tech-1: Yup but over there, I don't see any option for Gmail. It's kinda tricky since it's supposed to be a web app rather than an installed email client...but there's got to be a way to do it.
<is_null> ok everybody, no mouse pointer anymore for me
<Tech-1> ic
<is_null> colloquialismic_: enlightenment is light and eye candy
<colloquialismic_> I am looking at dwm, awesomewm and a few others... i am a pure cli dude ha
<Tech-1> not sure then,
<HQRaja> No problem
<cooper_> Mouse trouble? Go to mouse and touchpad and uncheck "disable touchpad while typing".
<HQRaja> Anyone else have any idea on how to configure Gmail to be your default email client? (Not through Thunderbird or another mail client i.e.)
<zkriesse> colloquialismic_: What it really depends on is how the user utilizes the resources... Any system/OS has the potential to be effective to the best of its capabilities, it's the user that matters
<is_null> how am i going to do that :)
<zkriesse> HQRaja: Negative mate
<pppurple> ...
<is_null> nvm i figured, thanks colloquialismic_
<is_null> *cooper_
<colloquialismic_> I think I will use KDE with awesome WM... it looks the best and I used it a bit before
<Tech-1> HQRaja:  maybe an applet ??
<Tech-1> like checkGmail ?
<colloquialismic_> is_null, I will look at ur other 2 suggestions tho
<HQRaja> Tech-1: Lemme try looking it up, thanks =)
<Tech-1> ok
<Myrtti> !info gnome-gmail | HQRaja
<ubottu> HQRaja: gnome-gmail (source: gnome-gmail): support for Gmail as the preferred email application in GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-1 (oneiric), package size 69 kB, installed size 628 kB
<user> hey any of you guys help me out please
<colloquialismic_> does anyone know anyone here who may know someone about something i need from someone to give to someone?
<Tech-1> thx Myrtti
<HQRaja> Myrtti: Awesome...that sounds like exactly what I'm looking for =)
<HQRaja> +1
<user> need help to setup up proxy server on ubuntu
<Myrtti> HQRaja: do you use Unity or Gnome-Shell?
<amin`> ther
<HQRaja> Myrtti: Unity
<zkriesse> colloquialismic_: After I figure out that question ill answer ya :P
<Myrtti> HQRaja: in that case you might be interested in gm-notify as well
<colloquialismic_> zkriesse, good man :D
<HQRaja> Myrtti: In addition to gnome-gmail or as an alternative?
<user> i got all files needed but dont no how to configure it
<Myrtti> HQRaja: I use both, but have added gnome-gmail to messaging menu blacklist
<amin`> i am in need of "notification daemon"
<Canadian1296> can anyone help with disabling casper autologin on a livecd before building?
<HQRaja> Myrtti: I see...otherwise both notify you?
<pfifo> Canadian1296, that info didnt work?
<amin`> does notifyOSD and notification-daemon do the same job or one is front-end and back end
<Myrtti> HQRaja: otherwise gnome-gmail shows up in the messaging menu without a specific purpose other than being there, gm-notify does a better job in the notification front
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is the command to reinstall an upgrade or fix an upgrade install
<HQRaja> Myrtti: Ah I see...thanks. Since you've mentioned it, how do I add apps to blacklist of the messaging menu? I see a couple of apps there with mere entries there, without doing anything.
<pfifo> Canadian1296, modify your initramfs have a look at the script 'casper-bottom/15autologin'
<cassuser> Having issues with a Synaptics Touchpad where it drags windows around the screen.  Is there any way to disable the feature to move windows and still use the touchpad?
<Canadian1296> pfifo: No, i created user "ubuntu" with uid of 999 and then set a pass. When i booted from it it logged in automatically, but rather than ubuntu@ubuntu$ it just said $ and started spitting out "sh" errors
<HQRaja> PS: When I change my online status from the Messaging menu, which IM app does it effect? I have Pidgin and Emesene installed in addition to the default Empathy that shipped with Ubuntu
<Canadian1296> pfifo: and okay, i've looked at it before, but ill take another look
<Myrtti> HQRaja: mkdir -p ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/
<super789> i'm having porblems instaling ubunto 10.10 from the cd in a p3 500mhz
<Myrtti> HQRaja: then make symlinks there to whichever apps you want not to be visible to /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications
<Myrtti> HQRaja: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/remove-unused-entries-from-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu/
<HQRaja> Myrtti: Awesome...thanks a bunch =)
<super789> i get to the menu to pick the language, and after chosing install option i just get a black screen
<Myrtti> HQRaja: on the IM issue - no clue, I'm happy with Empathy now that it actually works nicely with Gtalk video chat
<HQRaja> Myrtti: I see...yeah Empathy is pretty neat but I guess I'll have to get used to its UI which seems rather too 'empty' to someone coming from Windows
<Tech-1> Please deposit all microsoft products to your nearest green box receptacle.
<pfifo> super789, how long did you wait?
<super789> pfifo 5 minutes
<MeirD> I need to output all process (using ps aux) that uses more thab 0.1 of MEM
<MeirD> than*
<pfifo> super789, it will likely take hours to load, try the alternate installer
<MeirD> I thought about a way to do it easily with awk
<MeirD> but my assignment says I have to do it with ps aux|grep -E "^REGEX" only
<super789> what is the alternate installer pfifo?
<MeirD> any hints?
<pfifo> !alternate | super789
<ubottu> super789: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Canadian1296> pfifo: would changing any instances of "AutomaticLoginEnable=true\n\" to "AutomaticLoginEnable=false\n\" do it?
<HQRaja> Tech-1: Heh...well I actually really like Windows 7...merely made the switch to Ubuntu for a change but loving it so far.
<super789> pfifo thanks. but i don't have any linux skills the instalation will also be user friendlly?
<HQRaja> Learnign new things about it each day
<HQRaja> Learning*
<pfifo> Canadian1296, im not sure, but it sounds logical (i was thinking you might try deleting that script all together)
<pfifo> super789, its not that hard
<Canadian1296> Okay, would deleting it have any adverse effects (if something calls it but it's not there)?
<pfifo> Canadian1296, not sure, keep a backup just in case
<Canadian1296> well im working in virtualbox and i have several snapshots, so ill try it and see what happens
<pfifo> Canadian1296, it looks like it simply calls all scripts in that directory
<MeirD> this time in one line: I need to output all process (using ps aux) that uses more than 0.1 of MEM. I thought about a way to do it easily with awk. but my assignment says I have to do it with ps aux|grep -E "^REGEX" only. any hints?
<Canadian1296> okay, so i'll delete 15autologin, and build.
<Canadian1296> pfifo, before building i was just looking at the rest of the scripts in casper-bottom
<Madkiss> hi there.
<Madkiss> I'm installing 11.10, how do I choose LVM for disk setup?
<``PeeR> hi either
<pfifo> Canadian1296, try dpkg -L casper to see everything that casper installed
<Canadian1296> pfifo, (sorry, hit enter), and i was wondering if deleting 10adduser would prevent it from adding a user at boot? that way i could set a root password and log in as root when prompted
<pfifo> Canadian1296, that sounds like an option too
<Canadian1296> okay, ill try it. thanks for your help
<semba> any hints how to set up a 2d screen for my laptop (not sure which info you'd need to help me on that so please ask if I m not telling enough)
<sam22> why you want help ?
<sam22> with two monitors ?
<Madkiss> it never even asks for LVM initialization orsomething.
<semba> yes sam22
<sam22> connect the 2nd monitor and that's it
<semba> I did it and it says "No signal"
<sam22> you want me to sign any papers ?
<sam22> reboot your system
<super789> can some one tell me the probability of the memmoryes that i have in my p4 fit in my p3?
<pfifo> semba, you might need to press a function key specific to your laptop to activate the vga port
<pfifo> super789, not good at all
<semba> you mean reboot with my 2nd monitor plugged, too, right?
<super789> ok thanks
<warddr> Can anyone help me with ironhide? Is there a good step by step tutorial or something like that?
<semba> sam22: will try and let you know
<semba> thks
<jjgalvez__> does gnome-shell have a widget layer like compiz ? I'm using screenlets and would like to put one on a widget layer, but don't know how to access it in gnome-shell
<sam22> semba no need to thank me. you will figure it out by your self
<super789> pfifo: just to confirm pc3200 512MB ddr doesnt fit in the pentium 3 board?
<AlexIsAverage> I'm having some trouble setting up an Afterglow USB Xbox controller. Can anyone help me out?
<endure> warddr: http://www.cmdematos.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneric-on-dell-xps17-l702x.html - Not really a guide but it got me ironhide running
<pfifo> super789, a p3 500mhz isnt going to run ubuntu desktop very well
<Medjai> Does anyone know of a way to switch default bindings for workspace switching from from ctrl+alt+arrow left/right to just alt+arow left/right?
<warddr> thanks endure , I'll take a look at it
<endure> warddr: No prob
<super789> pfifo i discovered that a few minutos ago when reading the system requirements, do you recomend another distro?
<pfifo> super789, ubuntu-server
<super789> i'm preparing a PC for a children to user office and some browsing
<super789> the server haves a desktop enviorment?
<pfifo> super789, well anything graphical isnt going to be very good, no server dosent have a graphical enviroment
<super789> i have a 256mb card in the pc
<super789> grafic card
<pfifo> super789, i guess your stuck with ubuntu-desktop, you wont get any beter performance from a different distro
<super789> ok thanks
<super789> i0m finishig downloading the alternate
<pfifo> super789, it would make a good machine to run a remote desktop from
<warddr> endure, I got it installed, and I found an example that changes the light between high and low energy profile. But the last command,    modprobe nvidea_current    gives me this error:  FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/3.0.0-14-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_current.ko): No such device
<pfifo> modprobe nvidia_current
<pfifo> not nvidea
<L3d> hi do i need linux-kernel 3.0.0.14 because it sems i havent got another version or anny installed ,and the upd cmd didnt include this ,so what do i do ?
<Night-hacks> where are short keys config files ?
<warddr> pfifo, I know, just a typo here, I used the right command in the terminal
<L3d> why dont i have an older version of this ?
<pfifo> warddr, then you dont have a supported nvidia card, pastebin the output of `lspci`
<Exxon> pfifo, modprobe | grep VGA
<endure> warddr: Yer give what pfifo is saying a shot
<Madkiss> any ideas, anyone?
<Canadian1296> pfifo, making the squashfs filesystem… my fimgers are crossed
<pfifo> Canadian1296, good luck :)
<corey_> hello
<warddr> ender, pfifo ,  http://pastebin.com/GtCJCDxJ
<Guest36322> i have a ? how do i change my nick?
<pfifo> warddr, you hyave an intel video card, I dont think it supports 3d acceleration
<L3d> can someone say yes or no pls
<L3d> uvd2 and vaapi
<warddr> pfifo, I have an intel videa card, and an nvidea GT4
<warddr> pfifo, I have an intel videa card, and an nvidea GT540
<pfifo> warddr, yeah i just noticed the second
<soltani> Hi,I want to install win7 beside ubuntu , how can I build a bootable flash?
<L3d> grub
<Exxon> soltani, instead going to flash business simply burn a cd and wubi..
<pfifo> warddr, you might need to use the nvidia drivers from their site instead of what ubuntu is providing
<L3d> dont foreget avira besides that ,thay also have a boot-anti-virus thingy ,wich is run with a linux thingy
<soltani> Exxon, my cd drive does not work
<pfifo> !liveusb | soltani
<ubottu> soltani: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BluesKaj> Exxon, wubi isn't a proper alternative to an real ubuntu install
<Dj_FlyBy> I am having some issues with Ubuntu 10.04 freezing during bootup now that I activated a restricted driver for my ATI Radeon HD3450. Any suggestions to fix this please?
<L3d> someone care to explain why i dont have a linux kernel 13.0.0. bla installed ,this didnt show in the console update
<Madkiss> argl. LVM support is not included in the default installation image?
<Madkiss> jesus christ.
<oCean> Madkiss: control your language here, please
<pfifo> Madkiss, nope, you need the alternate installer
<soltani> ubottu, I want to install Windows 7,I have ubuntu and I want to make bootable usb,Because my cdrom does not works
<ubottu> soltani: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> L3d: ubuntu does not provide latest, for oneiric it's 3.0.0.13.15 currently
<soltani> pfifo, I want install windows 7
<Exxon> soltani, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<pfifo> soltani, follow the links that ubottu gave you
<L3d> dont have any installed ,isnt that weird
<HQRaja> BTW look into YUMI too if you want to setup multiple OS installation discs on a single USB flash drive
<Barbariandude> Hi guys. I'm trying to convert my entire music library from .mp3 to .ogg in command line. How can I change this to cd into each folder and convert the contents inside each as well?   for x in *.mp3; do ffmpeg -i "$x" "`basename "$x" .mp3`.ogg"; done
<HQRaja> Google for YUMI...should be the first result
<Madkiss> oCean: oh, so begging for god's mercy is forbidden in here?
<soltani> pfifo, I want install windows 7, It makes bootable usb to install ubuntu
<oCean> Madkiss: no swearing here. Try to keep the channel family friendly and professional.
<sam22> praise the lord!! Madkiss
<oCean> sam22: please move on
<Exxon> BluesKaj, i accept but is only for testing and to along ..not entirely too far but can accomadate give the user experience that he require.
<pfifo> soltani, I can only provide support for installing ubuntu
<Madkiss> oCean: yeahright.
<oCean> thanks
<HQRaja> soltani: You currently have Ubuntu installed and you want to add a Windows 7 installation?
<sam22> i'm a believer
<overdub> Barbariandude: for x in $(find . -type f -name "*mp3"); do . . .
<BluesKaj> soltani, ask in ##windows
<oCean> sam22: that's not on topic here
<Madkiss> oCean: Lemme guess, you're from the US? :)
<oCean> Madkiss: nope, I'm a channel operator
<sam22> where is the freedom of experssion oCean
<oCean> sam22: not in IRC
<L3d> ok so is two lone swordsmen actually i am kloot ?? heh
<soltani> Exactly Horaja
<L3d> thnx pps
<Barbariandude> overdub, and that will go through each folder?
<sam22> GOD be with yee everyone !!!
<Madkiss> oCean: That's great, could I get your real name pretty please? And ... what role do you have in Ubuntu / Canonical?
<sam22> o/
<BluesKaj> sam freedom of expression doesn't include offending others
<L3d> Available version: 3.0.0-14.23
<sam22> i'm leavig
<BluesKaj> sam22,^
<L3d> why !!
<overdub> Barbariandude: will find all files of type file, and name *mp3
<HQRaja> BTW installing Windows 7 will mess up the bootloader and you won't be able to boot into Ubuntu...you must then install grub again and configure it to boot Windows/Ubuntu
<oCean> Madkiss: not discussing that here, you can /join #ubuntu-ops if you want to
<soltani> HQRaja, Exactly
<overdub> Barbariandude: in all subdirectories unless -maxdepth is given
<Canadian1296> pfifo, still there?
<pfifo> Canadian1296, yeah
<L3d> linux header are at 13.0.-14 ?
<Night-hacks> does anyone knows gconf-editor modifies which config file ?
<Canadian1296> pfifo, it worked beautifully. Now i boot and get a login prompt, and it'll only take to root pass i gave it. Thank you so much  :D
<HQRaja> soltani: I believe it can be done...just install Windows 7 on another partition. You will then have to boot into Ubuntu using a Live CD and find a way to install only the bootloader without installing Ubuntu again
<L3d> oCean, linux header now are at 13.0.0.-14 ??
<pfifo> Canadian1296, cool, ill have tro take note of the method for next time
<oCean> L3d: what?
<HQRaja> I haven't done that but that's how it should work in theory. I've myself installed Windows 7 first, and then let Ubuntu installation take care of the bootloader management the way it does
<L3d> the newest version is at 13.0.0.14 ?
<soltani> HQRaja, I now have ubuntu
<Canadian1296> Well i modified it a bit… Ill send what i did to you directly
<Medjai> Is there a way to switch default bindings for workspace switching from from ctrl+alt+arrow left/right to just alt+arow left/right?
<pfifo> ok
<soltani> HQRaja, Is there a way to build bootloader in ubuntu
<L3d> ok so what does grub do ??
<Barbariandude> overdub, for x in $(find . -type f -name "*mp3"); do ffmpeg -i "$x" "`basename "$x" .mp3`.ogg"; done <--- isn't working, says invalid directory. Do I need to include the working directory in ffmpeg or something?
<xdccFriend_[8452> !ciao
<xdccFriend_[8452> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<HQRaja> soltani: You have Ubuntu now...use the Windows 7 installation CD to install Windows 7 on another partition (assuming you already have an empty partition...if you don't, make one using GParted). Once you have installed Windows 7, you won't be able to boot into Ubuntu but just use the Ubuntu Live CD or USB to boot, and then install only grub (I don't know how to do that though i.e. install only grub)
<HQRaja> I hope that long message got across completely....in case it got cut off somewhere, lemme know and I'll paste the rest.
<L3d> oCean, how come i have no version installed and it says linux-kernel and headers vesion at 13.0.0.14 ?
<soltani> HQRaja, but problem is my CdROm was broken!
<L3d> u say some other version is the newest ,im confussed
<A|i3N> is there an *easy* way to set up a shared network drive on an SSH accessible box?
<HQRaja> soltani: Your WIndows 7 CD ROM?
<Barbariandude> HQRaja, it's sudo grub-install in terminal, if I remember right
<A|i3N> maybe a guide of some sort i could follow
<Guest36322> i have a question about power supplys does anybody know anything about them?
<L3d> gues were talking stable "
<ScramTech> What's the question Guest?
<HQRaja> Barbariandude: I see...and it'll install grub even if done after booting from the Live CD/USB?
<Barbariandude> !anyone | Guest36322
<ubottu> Guest36322: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pfifo> A|i3N, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Barbariandude> HQRaja, yup
<Radium> Guys I've tried playing NaCl games like 'Bastion' and 'Pocket legends' but they keep saying there's problems with my graphics card not supporting OpenGL. I just got my new Lenovo H330 computer with an i5  intel proccesor. Does Ubuntu not support it or something?
<soltani> HQRaja, No my CdRom which read cd and dvds!
<MonkeyDust> naCl is kitchen salt
<overdub> Barbariandude: could be a few different things. hard to trouble shoot a one liner in chat room. try echo $x to see if you're getting a list of mp3 files
<L3d> i can check on updates /changelog on-line but id rathe ask here ,y"know
<A|i3N> Ahah thank you Pfifo
<HQRaja> Barbariandude: I see...thanks =)
<Barbariandude> Radium, i5s use optimus tech, get ironhide, google it
<HQRaja> soltani: Oh OK...your CD Drive, you mean. You can easily make Windows 7 bootable USB. Wait, lemme get you the link for that.
<Guest36322> if you have a 1000 watt power supply but you system only uses or needs about 720 watts is the 1000 watt pulling 1000 watts out of the wall
<soltani> HQRaja, yes , I make mistake .CD Drive! ;)
<Guest36322> or does it only pull what it needs
<Radium> Barbariandude You'll have to explain that a little further?
<Guest36322> ?
<pfifo> Guest36322, no, it will onyl use 720
<gigglefight> quickquestion: ppc g4 macmini non-intel or non-amd processor which ubuntu would be best for me?
<BluesKaj> Guest36322, no , the PSU will only pull what is deamded by the pcs hardware , no more no less
<MonkeyDust> !best| gigglefight
<ubottu> gigglefight: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<webnet> Guest36322, sort of. it actually only pulls 120 volts at 115 which it converts to 1000 watts inside the psu
<HQRaja> soltani: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ (it works with creating Live USB for Linux as well as Windows, but for Windows, make sure you read the 'Very Important' section of that page)
<Barbariandude> Radium, you need this: https://launchpad.net/~mj-casalogic/+archive/ironhide
<ScramTech> no Guest.. it only draws what it needs.  Can easily measure draw with a cheap KillAWatt  http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-P4460-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B000RGF29Q
 * Guest36603 nicole
<Guest36603> hello there
<HQRaja> soltani: It's a Windows app unfortunately, so you must use either WINE (not sure if it'll work well in WINE or not) or preferably, use some friend's Windows PC to run it.
<Guest36322> so its not pulling a 1000 watts it can though pull up to a 1000 watts right
<L3d> ok sudo apt-get update ,dint install linux-renel and headers how come ?
<BluesKaj> I wish you Guest guys would choose a real nick
<BluesKaj> Guest36322, yes
<Radium> Barbariandude Ah thanks I'll add that PPA. Which packages do I need to install from it?
<webnet> Guest36322, sort of. it actually only pulls 120 volts at 115watts which it converts to 1000 watts inside the psu. but it will only serve out what it needs inside the computer. if the psu is a 10,000 watter, and the mobo is a 200 watter it will only server out 200 watts
<L3d> do /nick wit a cool name ;)
<gigglefight> @ubottu: thank you; need link for site with distros form selections, like a form that will narrow down the distros.
<``PeeR> ll
<webnet> Guest36322, hope that helps
<Barbariandude> Radium, Basically, whats going on is that the laptop uses graphics switching to swap between onboard and card graphics. Nvidia never released how it works, so thats a bit of inventive reverse engineering. The package is called ironhide
<Guest36322> cool becuse thats what i thought just was not sure exactly
<semba> sam22 if you re still there I still need your help as I did reboot but my 2nd monitor still won't work: it turned on when my laptop restarted but said no signal just as my normal screen (the laptop one) displayed the login window
<``PeeR> test
<``PeeR> grmbl
<HQRaja> soltani: Once you have installed Windows, just boot into Ubuntu using a Ubuntu Live USB and run 'sudo grub-install' from terminal (as Barbariandude suggested), and you'll have the bootloader working for dual-boot
<webnet> semba, sam22 isnt on right now. i may be able to hel you tho, whats going on?
<Radium> Barbariandude Ah okay thanks I'll install it now
<HQRaja> I suggest you use YUMI to get both Ubuntu and Windows 7 on the same USB for installation and live CD use
<L3d> oCean, did u make a mistake saying its version 13.0.0.013 ? cause i get 13.0.0.14
<Guest36603> hei, am new for linux :D
<oCean> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.13.15 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<oCean> ^L3
<oCean> ^L3d
<webnet> Guest36603, Welcome to the community! :)
<Guest36322> ya i was almost going to buy a new power supply because i thought that my 1000 watts was using to much power but it only uses what it needs another reason is because i cant use my backup battery with my system because it draws to much juice
<Guest36603> anyone help me?
<gigglefight> thank you! laters!
<webnet> Guest36603, Welcome to the community what do you need?
<L3d> than why does it keep showing up at a version ..14 , is this 3rd party software i included ?
<Mazerooo> ciao
<semba> ok I want to set up a 2nd monitor for my laptop so I plugged it in as I used to do with windows but nothing happened. Sam22 told me to reboot which I did and my 2nd monitor did turn on together with my lamptop but said no signal when I got the login page to Ubuntu
<webnet> semba ok are you on 10.x or 11.x
<Guest36322> i was think of getting a 750 watt thinking it would draw less juice but since my 1000 watt power supply only draws what it needs then theres no point
<soltani> HQRaja, Is there another way?
<semba> 11.10 I think
<semba> (very new to Linux)
<webnet> ok so unity? semba?
<soltani> HQRaja, ...
<L3d> so when i install a 20A hd-fan over a prev 0.09A does it matter ?
<domedagen1> I was thinking about getting a SSD to Ubuntu but read a lot about the importance of updating firmware
<Exxon> semba, it works with windows not with ubuntu..colclusion xorg is modified to your laptop sepecification not the monitor you attach later
<ScramTech> 20 Amp fan?!?
<domedagen1> Linux is often left behind when it comes to updates
<webnet> semba are you using unity or gnome?
<Guest36322> and your saying it actully only draws 120 volts and converts it to 1000 watts?
<FrozenFire> Is there a PPA somewhere for the 3.1 kernel?
<``PeeR> someone is with weechat here?
<Neil> hello does anyone know anything about programming stacks on netbeans
<L3d> yup
<domedagen1> What do you think about a SSD to Linux?
<semba> webnet: that name does ring a bell but is there a way to double check?
<amin`> what are the choices  of notification daemons?????
<``PeeR> L3d: what's the command to change the color of your nick ?
<semba> ok gnome
<Guest36322> i dont think ssd is stable memory
<L3d> when i turn on my "pc" it goes really fast after4 that i dont know
<pfifo> ScramTech, a 20 amp 240v fan
<amin`> i know xfce4-notifyd what else?
<A|i3N> someone refresh my  memory on the tool i use to find the ip's on my network?
<Neil> Please help me with with programming
<L3d> that good sir i dont knwo
<webnet> Guest36322, yes essentially. american outlets use 120 volts at 115 watts and 150 ohms, eutope uses 240 volts at 130 watts ant200 ohms the psu actually works like an adapter
<Guest36322> how do i change my nick?
<L3d> know
<``PeeR> Guest36322: /nick yournick
<Barbariandude> overdub, found the problem, spaces are messing with it, how do I escape over spaces?
<webnet> semba. top left of you screen. just a ubuntu symbol, or 3 menus Applications | Places | System
<BluesKaj> Guest36322, 120vX15a=1800watts
<Neil> does anyone know anything about programming in here?
<airtonix> probably
<airtonix> !ask | Neil
<ubottu> Neil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<webnet> Neil what language?
<L3d> guest use /nick NAME "
<ImTheDude> cool
<``PeeR> hey the dude ;)
<L3d> name being yours ehh
<overdub> Barbariandude: maybe replace all spaces with underscores?
<``PeeR> He's just... The dude, you know :P
<Neil> Webnet its on java for netbeans
 * overdub hates spaces in file names
<MonkeyDust> the dude, the big lebowski
<``PeeR> yeah
<webnet> ok so what do you need Neil?
<trism> amin`: your other two main options are notify-osd and notification-daemon (gnome-shell also has a built-in notification daemon, but you really need to use gnome-shell for it)
<``PeeR> MonkeyDust: how did you make your nick orange?!
<semba> webnet: that's gnome
<webnet> semba, you still with me?
<semba> yep I just replied gnome
<webnet> sembo. wow pressed enter at same time. haha
<Barbariandude> overdub, it's a large music library. Sure there's no way to prefix detected spaces with \ ?
<L3d> big lebowski ,get of my beach property !! :p
<webnet> ok so then semba go to the system menu > Preferances > Monitors
<amin`> trism: nice; very nice answer. really thanks YOUU ROCKK
<L3d> so i gues putting back a (broke) 0.09a disk fan will work better ?
<Neil> i have to create a stack and a queue and i have a button created called push that is meant to create a retangle when i push it and then it has to push some text into it and everytime i push it it moves a rectangle down and replaces it with the next one with text in it and i cannot get my action listener on the button to create the rectangle
<L3d> does the sudo apt-get update install linux headers also ?
<L3d> there not provided normaly so i gues not .. than how come i need them now "?
<semba> i m in a system monitor menu
<semba> is that ok?
<amin`> trism:  whic one is better ; good looker
<L3d> i gues the newest version isnt updated ,maybe later ?
<ImTheDude> so eveybody agrees that 1000 watt power supply is only going to pull what it needs
<webnet> Neil, ok that question is more geared towards the ubuntu java channel #ubuntu-java check there they will be able to give you better advice
<pfifo> ImTheDude, its impossible for energy to just disappear
<BluesKaj> ImTheDude, yes
<Neil> thank u
<L3d> i dont freakin get it ,my hd-fan pulls like 20 ,will it? ,i keep getting the indicator lights saying its broke
<webnet> ok semba do you see a detect monitors button?
<MeQuerSat> ImTheDude, a 1000 watt psu will take more energy from the wall under low loads
<webnet> Neil, No prob hope you find what you need :)
<MeQuerSat> for example: the efficiency for a 1000 watt maybe be a great deal lower @ 100 watt than for a 500 watt psu
<BluesKaj> pfifo, it turns into heat if it's not used , class A audio amps for example
<ImTheDude> what does that mean
<L3d> its difficult finding a 0.09a fan these days ..
<MeQuerSat> that means that if you just browse the web, a 1000 watt psu will consume more energy than a 500 watt psu
<pfifo> BluesKaj, no it turns into heat when it IS used
<Exxon> semba, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/08/ubuntu-tips-how-to-setup-dual-monitor/
<semba> nope I have 4 tabs which are system, processes, resources and file systems
<meco> What's wrong with this line in /etc/fstab: "uuid=E6B08D1CB08CF479 /mnt/windows ntfs"
<ImTheDude> is my pg and e going to be worse
<ImTheDude> buy alot
<webnet> good call Exxon! semba check there
<BluesKaj> pfifo,ever own a a class A audio amp, if you did you'd know I was joking :)
<L3d> trhe big space thingy in the midle .. you have headers for tht
<trism> amin`: I think notify-osd looks the best, but it is lacking some features of notification-daemon (like being able to close notifications)
<MeQuerSat> meco: you need to make it UUID
<webnet> semba you should be in a monitor preferences window
<HQRaja> Is it OK to completely remove Thunderbird if I am never going to need it?
<pfifo> BluesKaj, no
<ImTheDude> is it that big of a deal to wher i have to but a lower watt power supply?
<HQRaja> Or is it required for something in the background?
<semba> i m now in a Displays menu with a detect displays button
<MeQuerSat> meco: you also need two extra numbers, one for pass and one for dump: UUID=E6B08D1CB08CF479 /mnt/windows ntfs 0 2
<Radium> Barbariandude: Okay I installed that package and restarted. I tried one of the NaCl games and it worked! But I've also tried two others and they still don't work.
<pfifo> ImTheDude, its not going to waste all that much energy, it wont be worth buying a NEW power supply for
<L3d> i have the black border around my window and scalling makes it better but in games i can sti;ll see the diffrance in colour like the border is still there ..
<ImTheDude> im i really going to save that much PG and E to buy a 750 watt and take out my 1000 watt?
<meco> ok, I'll make another try.
<amin`> trism: but it closes itself?  and about the both; any form of configuration?
<MeQuerSat> meco: Try this line: UUID=E6B08D1CB08CF479 /mnt/windows ntfs defaults 0 2
<Barbariandude> Radium, those are working on your onboard graphics. To use card graphics, you need to prefix the run command with 'optirun'
<meco> ok
<ScramTech> depending on the efficiency rating of the PSU, the extra draw will be negligable
<MeQuerSat> meco: I would also use the ntfs-3g driver instead
<MeQuerSat> meco: so replace ntfs with ntfs-3g
<meco> ok!
<MeQuerSat> :)
<ImTheDude> scramtech what does that mean
<Radium> Barbariandude: But I don't have any graphics card present in the computer. I wanted to use the built in CPU ones.
<L3d> ok ill get back at this say ow tomarow ,laters pps
<ScramTech> Dude: it means you need to go read up on how PSU's actually work, and how they are rated.  :)
<meco> I read somewhere that ntfs-3g might have to be installed first. I'm using 11.10. Should I check for that?
<L3d> not going to install stuff i dont have allready , mean updates :p
<ImTheDude> would you buy a 750 watt and over a 1000 watt if the 1000 watt was cheeper?
<Barbariandude> Radium, oh, then it's working as intended. What errors are the other 2 spitting out?
<trism> amin`: notify-osd has hardly any configuration, I believe notification-daemon is pretty configurable but I haven't used it in a while
<MeQuerSat> meco: you can do a simple "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g" in the terminal
<pfifo> meco, ubuntu comes with ntfs-3g by default, you dont need to install anything
<meco> Ah, ok
<MeQuerSat> ImTheDude, go to ##hardware they love talking about this
<webnet> ok semba did it detect your second monitor?
<semba> I m sorry I cann't get to that monitor preferenceswindow!
<MeQuerSat> pfifo, thanks, didnt know that yet :)
<L3d> updating thru the console ,and finding updates in update amnager is really weird ,how come these differe ?
<webnet> semba y not?
<ImTheDude> what ever i have another question
<L3d> r diffrent
<ScramTech> Dude: I would buy what my system requires to operate.  I would buy more than what my calculations require for stable operation of the system.  I would be more concerned about stable system than if it costs me $1 a month to run it.  :)
<Neil> is there anyone here who knows about java there was no on in the java chat room
<L3d> upgrade makes em install right ?
<ScramTech> dude:  use this http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp  then buy what is required
<ImTheDude> whats a good board that dont use alot of juice?
<Radium> One entitled 'Angrybots' shows a loading bar that freezes. The other 'Bastion' that says it requires and OpenGL compatable graphics card and I should check that I've got a compatible graphics card with the latest drivers
<MeQuerSat> ScramTech, let him go to ##hardware
<MeQuerSat> this is #ubuntu
<ScramTech> mequeresat: agreed
<webnet> semba, pm me so we can avoid all the clutter out here
<L3d> thats what i just said ,anywho
<Radium> Barbariandude I'm going to have to go AFK for a moment I'll notify you of my arrival. Won't be a minute.
<semba> cann't find it ! I mean I don't see anythingcalled preferences anywhere, but I installed Linux yesterday, not really comfortable with it now
<``PeeR> well...
<``PeeR> 20 minutes to find that orange is brown here... lol
<ScramTech> I need some help installing a Highpoint RocketRAID 2640x4 on Ubuntu Server v11.10.  Highpoint website provides pre-made RPM drivers for v10.10, but Google searches indicate there are issues with those.  They also provide Open Source Drivers for linux kernel v2.4.x and v2.6.x but apparently I'll have to add those as a kernel module.  Highpoint docs are terrible.  Was hoping for native support in kernel on v11.10 but doesn't appear to b
<MahaVishnu> ScramTech, RPM is for redhat ubuntu is .DEB
<ScramTech> I know, I'd have to convert them
<ImTheDude> ya thats cool
<MeQuerSat> I think he gets that, MahaVishnu
<ScramTech> regardless, other people say don't use them
<urlin2u> semba, do you have a panel on the left sidee of the screen?
<urlin2u> side
<pfifo> ScramTech, i would build the open source module
<MahaVishnu> MeQuerSat, he said rpm drivers for 10.10 so I wasn't sure....
<Dj_FlyBy> I am having some issues with Ubuntu 10.04 freezing during bootup now that I activated a restricted driver for my ATI Radeon HD3450. Any suggestions to fix this please?
<Exxon> ``PeeR, orange ??
<meco> Whats wrong with this line in /etc/fstab: "UUID=E6B08D1CB08CF479 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 2"
<MahaVishnu> MeQuerSat, Do you have to build the module from source? it might not be that hard. then getting the module in to the kernel is ez.
<MahaVishnu> oops ^ scramtech
<MeQuerSat> meco: did you use quotes in the file too?
<ScramTech> pfifo: yeah, figured that's what I'd have to do... am not finding any guides for that.  I'm making the switch from windows world to linux.  Just have alot of reading to do. :)
<meco> no
<MeQuerSat> meco: did you reboot already?
<GoD> Bonsoir
<meco> yes
<pfifo> ScramTech, building kernel modules is pretty easy, the package should come with instructions
<MeQuerSat> meco: can you copy the output of "sudo blkid" to pastebin.com ?
<meco> ok
<ScramTech> pfifo:  highpoint docs are -horrible-.  English is definitely not their native language  ;)
<urlin2u> meco, if you run blkid does is the uuid the same?
<urlin2u> does=is
<Exxon> pfifo, download from source has instructions with it..only should know to compile it
<MeQuerSat> urlin2u, thats what Im trying to see ;)
<pfifo> ScramTech, well usually you just have to install build-essential and linux-headers, and then run make insider the source directory, this should build a module.ko file
<meco> urlin2u: yes
<meco> MeQuerSat: http://pastebin.com/ksNEWSs8
<MeQuerSat> meco: what happens if you do "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows" ?
<Exxon> ScramTech, can you share what are you trying to compile
<pfifo> Exxon, Highpoint RocketRAID 2640x4
<meco> MeQuerSat:Nothingm apparently
<ScramTech> exxon:  sure, one moment
<MeQuerSat> can you do "nautilus /mnt/windows" and create a folder in it?
<ScramTech> this is link to highpoint page, open source driver at bottom  http://www.highpoint-tech.com/BIOS_Driver/page/rr2640.htm
<KiiK> Hi, apt-get keeping try unsuccessful installation. how can I stop it
<Radium> Barbariandude Sorry I'm back now. What's going wrong do you think?
<MeQuerSat> ScramTech, I already see a Ubuntu 10.10 version of the driver there, why compile?
<meco> MeQuerSat: It just returns me to the prompt without mounting, at least not at that point
<Exxon> pfifo, now you have a good idea what is the matter ; don't we
<Barbariandude> Radium, no clue, which is why I asked what errors you're getting
<MeQuerSat> meco: so you cant mount it?
<ScramTech> well, from doing research on google, it seems there are errors with those v10.10 drivers
<pfifo> Exxon, how so?
<MeQuerSat> I should give them a try nonetheless, ScramTech
<ScramTech> If you think they'll actually work, I could give them a shot... just don't want to hose up a new install
<meco> MeQuerSat: I was able to mount it with that nautilus command
<Shizuo16> hello all
<MeQuerSat> meco: so you can create a folder or file in /mnt/windows ?
<meco> yes
<Shizuo16> How can i install my dvd driver !!
<Exxon> ScramTech, raid cannot simply detect from the software you installed its the bios as you know additional hdd cannot simply detect it self ...but comes to bios at last i would not suggest any thing there..
<MeQuerSat> Shizuo16, its already installed ;)
<MeQuerSat> meco: then what is the problem?
<Shizuo16> well i can't find it in /media
<ScramTech> Exxon:  sorry, I don't follow.  You suggest that I do not use anything from that highpoint webpage?
<amin`> right now ubuntu and lubuntu use right now ? notify-osd or notification-daemon?
<GS_iPanda> hello, i am having an issue getting ubunto to boot from the dvd. says it can't find a "live" file.
<meco> MeQuerSat: I want to avoid nautilus since that somewhat defeats my purpose of running with openbox
<MeQuerSat> Shizuo16, do "sudo mkdir /media/cdrom && sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom"
<Radium> Barbariandude oops I said that before but I forgot to include your name so you probably didn't see it.
<Radium> One entitled 'Angrybots' shows a loading bar that freezes. The other 'Bastion' that says it requires and OpenGL compatable graphics card and I should check that I've got a compatible graphics card with the latest drivers
<Exxon> ScramTech, if the pc is a server it has raid capabilities built in the bios to detect if extended then you have to configure in the bios itself that could be..
<MeQuerSat> meco: if you now run "sudo umount /mnt/windows && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows" from the terminal
<MeQuerSat> what happens?
<Barbariandude> Radium, yeah, that is a bit of a problem in high-use channels like this
<i_is_broke> does ubuntu have a program to let me use my webcam as a security cam?
<ScramTech> exxon:  I was hoping there was built in support for the raid controller.  I guess I just don't know how to enable it.  I had assumed if there was built in support, the controller would be detected during installation.
<webnet> anyone know an updated command for gnome-display-properties in 11.X it seems in unity the gnome monitor properties no longer apply. anyone know A fix/updated command?
<endure> i_is_broke: motion
<Radium> Barbariandude Before installing ironside 'pocket legends' didn't work at all. Now that it is installed it sometimes works when starting it up. Other times it says your graphics card failed to inilitze
<kasii> hi
<i_is_broke> endure, ty
<meco> MeQuerSat: Then I cannot see anything in /mnt/windows from the terminal view
<kasii> webnet hi
<endure> i_is_broke: np
<pfifo> Exxon, its probably a fakeraid, otherwise he wouldnt need drivers at all
<kasii> webnet  tsup
<MeQuerSat> meco: can you do "cd /mnt/windows && mkdir ./test_dir && ls" ?
<Shizuo16> No MEdia Found in /dev/sr0
<artur> sorry mistake
<webnet> hey kasii!
<Exxon> ScramTech, bios show all the hardware that the system has..let us know you system i think you over extended then you have to change the psu for additional power to detect it
<Barbariandude> Radium, can you put your /etc/xorg.conf on pastebin for me?
<MeQuerSat> Shizuo16, can you output "ls /dev/" to pastebin.com ?
<kasii> how do you do webnet
<meco> MeQuerSat: Now I see stuff
<MeQuerSat> meco: so it works
<Shizuo16> didnt understand
<GS_iPanda> can't get ubunto to boot from the dvd. says it can't find a "live" file. anyone know what i need to do?
<Radium> Barbariandude No such file is present
<pfifo> ScramTech, it took me a whole 30 seconds to build that module
<ScramTech> well I used lshw and the output did not indicate it knew about the raid controller at all... the PC used to be a windows server and the raid controller worked fine there (after driver install of course)
<meco> MeQuerSat: something works, I'll have to check something else also
<trism> amin`: ubuntu-desktop depends on notify-osd, it doesn't look like lubuntu has a default notification daemon
<tekoholic> OK, so nobody running batman-adv?  How about 802.11s?
<MeQuerSat> Shizuo16, well, run "ls /dev/" from a terminal and copy the output to a website called www.pastebin.com
<ScramTech> well pfifo, I'd be forever grateful if you could link me info on how to do the procedure... I'm a windows guy making the switch to the linux world  :)
<``PeeR> ScramTech: welcome in the club ;)
<Shizuo16> ok
<ScramTech> peer:  n00b all over again :D
<Barbariandude> Radium, that's pretty much impossible... how are you trying to get it? with "gedit /../../etc/xorg.conf"?
<``PeeR> ScramTech: come from ?
<MeQuerSat> GS_iPanda, you probably need to burn the CD again (make sure to use a low speed setting, so it wont make any mistakes)
<Sivik> anyone ever set up a VPN server using pptp in ubuntu?  I have it running but when a computer is attempting to register, it fails.
<endure> i_is_broke: Its a nice little app that can take input from more than one usb cams
<pfifo> ScramTech, pastebin the output of `lsb_release -a ; uname -a`
<GS_iPanda> k
<Radium> Barbariandude When installing ironside I prompted me to select a model. I think I may have selected 'Acer' by accident. I'm pretty such I didn't though. How can I go back and check that?
<ScramTech> roger that pfifo... one moment
<MeQuerSat> GS_iPanda, Are you using the 64bit version of Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Jordan_U> !fakeraid | ScramTech
<ubottu> ScramTech: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Sivik> dr_willis, you around?
<Neil> anyone good with java here?
<meco> Are there any file managers that give me full file names but do not invoke gnome when started from openbox?
<Jordan_U> ScramTech: And if you didn't already know, what you have is FakeRAID rather than true hardware RAID.
<Shizuo16>  can't
<MeQuerSat> meco: maybe thunar?
<ivan__> првет народ
<meco> Ok.. I'll check it
<Neil> anyone know anything about stacks in java?
<MonkeyDust> !ru| ivan__
<Exxon> ScramTech, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<ubottu> ivan__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<``PeeR> !russian ivan__
<ScramTech> Jordan_u: from my understanding the HighPoint RocketRAID 2640x4 is a true raid controller, not a fake on-mobo "raid" controller
<``PeeR> !ru| ivan__
<ScramTech> pfifo:  pastbin  http://pastebin.com/uJLLSCCd
<Jordan_U> ScramTech: Then it shouldn't need any additional drivers.
<|Long|> on 11.10 where is terninal session?
<MeQuerSat> <Shizuo16>  can't, what do you mean?
<GS_iPanda> MeQuerSat, to be honest, i can't remember what the heck i downloaded now
<``PeeR> |Long|: at the left of the screen, don't you have applications?
<|Long|> i have application, but terminal not there
<ScramTech> Jordan_U:  yeah... I wondered about that.  Regardless... I'm stuck with 3 of these, so need to get it working heh
<MeQuerSat> GS_iPanda, well, it could be that the download was corrupt (reburning the cd wont help then)
<pfifo> ScramTech, you are running linux kernel version 3, this code is made for linux kernels 2.4 and 2.6
<Sivik> anyone good with VPN servers on here?
<webnet> kasii, alright and you?
<NEO30> WELCOME
<kasii> fine webnet
<nsaquatics> afternoon.
<MeQuerSat> ScramTech, do you need the sata ports on the card?
<ScramTech> pfifo: right... and the file dates are 2009 era... I was hoping that meant there is now native support for this controller
<kasii> webnet lets  be private as yesterday
<webnet> k
<ScramTech> sorry 2010
<pfifo> ScramTech, dose the drive show up as a /dev/sdXY
<``PeeR> |Long|: try Alt+F2 and terminal...
<ScramTech> pfifo: I have sda, sda1, sda2, sda5... my understanding is that those were for /, swap, lvm
<pfifo> ScramTech, run this `sudo modprobe rr26xx`
<Jordan_U> ScramTech: NewEgg says that you can get this type of "RAID Controller" for less than $10.00. That pretty much means it's FakeRAID.
<nsaquatics> Does anybody here have a USB over ethernet setup on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS? I'm having problem compiling the driver.
<ScramTech> pfifo: but if the controller doesn't even show up on the output of lshw, I don't think it's being seen
<pfifo> ScramTech, can you pastebin the output of lspci
<``PeeR> after you will right click on the terminal at the left and you'll have the option to keep it there
<ScramTech> jordan_u: yes yes, thanks... regardless, I'm stuck with these controllers... have 4 1TB drives attached to them
<ScramTech> pfifo: sure, one moment
<MeQuerSat> nsaquatics, any specific building errors?
<Jordan_U> ScramTech: Read the FakeRAID instructions from ubottu.
<MeQuerSat> ScramTech, are all your mobo ports used? ;)
<Tebyghenya> I need to convert many audio files at the same time. Focused in MP3 → OGG. Can you recommend me a converter?
<nsaquatics> MeQuerSat, yes, let me dig it out..
<meco> MeQuerSat: thunar seems fine
<sailand> ds
<sailand> ghbdtn
<sailand> привевт
<FloodBot1> sailand: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nins_a> hey
<MeQuerSat> Tebyghenya, any specific reason to convert MP3 to OGG?
<``PeeR> |Long|: is it working?
<ScramTech> pfifo: *shock* it shows up!  :)  http://pastebin.com/qChMNi0H
<MeQuerSat> Tebyghenya, trancoding is not very beneficial for audio quality
<GS_iPanda> MeQuerSat, i downloaded the 32 bit
<MonkeyDust> OGG is free and lossless, or almost
<Tebyghenya> MeQuerSat: or MP3 to FLAC. I need files in a open format.
<Tebyghenya> MeQuerSat: no problem with that.
<ScramTech> MeQuerSat: No.  Suggesting I move the drives over?
<pfifo> ScramTech, well if the modprobe command failed, then your going to have to downgrade to a 2.6 kernel to continue
<Q-collective> MonkeyDust: OGG Vorbis is a lossy format
<ScramTech> pfifo: ugh.
<blackbit> Tebyghenya, have you already googled?
<MeQuerSat> Tebyghenya, you can use the command line version of LAME to decode the MP3 and then use flac or oggenc to encode to flac/ogg
<MeQuerSat> thats what I use when converting
<MeQuerSat> Tebyghenya, you could also open the Software Center and search for "sound converter"
<Tebyghenya> blackbit: yeah, but only found video converters who do it one by one. I don't what to do that 20 times.
<pankaj> hi everyone
<``PeeR> I have a microsoft mouse... Is there some drivers for ubuntu :S ??
<Cams> Is AAC an open format?
<Tebyghenya> ok
<Q-collective> ``PeeR: just plug it in?
<blackbit> Tebyghenya, ok, so you basically need a batch converter
<MeQuerSat> ScramTech, if the drives arent part of a RAID already, you can move them over
<meco> Can I instruct another default file manager when I'm in openbox compared to when I'm booting up normal?
<``PeeR> Q-collective: it's working but I have a frekign bug with it...
<Q-collective> define "bug"
<Exxon> ScramTech, MeQuerSat is absolutely right ..don't make fun here
<ScramTech> pfifo/MeQuerSat:  so... sounds like the easy way to get these drives back online is to just get rid of the Highpoint controller and setup FakeRaid post-install.  :/
<blackbit> Tebyghenya, as MeQuerSat said, Sound Converter also have batch processing (a lot of files at once)
<``PeeR> Q-collective: scrolling up making the browser (or some other program) doing BACK instead of just scrolling up...
<ScramTech> No, I'm not making fun at all
<ekawithoutyou> find
<ScramTech> was just hoping this controller "with linux support" would work for me lol
<Q-collective> ``PeeR: have you looked in the mouse settings for anything unusual?
<Tebyghenya> ok, thanks
<MeQuerSat> Tebyghenya, you can also write a very simple bashscript to encode everything
<ScramTech> only up-to-date drivers they have are for windows
<pfifo> ScramTech, if there isnt any data on the drives you can setup a softraid, but beware, you cant access the softraid from windows
<Tebyghenya> I don't know how to do that
<meco> Can someone invite me to #openbox?
<blackbit> MeQuerSat, if he is asking here, he would probably prefer the GUI of Sound Converter ;)
<``PeeR> Q-collective: yup, I've tried all I found on forums... nothing to do.. may be i missed something or may be the computer need drivers...
<Jordan_U> ScramTech: Unless you need to dual boot with Windows I would recommend just using plain Software RAID rather than bothering with FakeRAID. It will likely even be faster.
<ScramTech> MeQuerSat/Jordan: yeah... this server is never going to have windows on it again, so no worries there
<MeQuerSat> blackbit: I have actually made a similiar script a few days ago and found it to work easier than the GUI of SC
<paulo_gomes> hi all
<Q-collective> ``PeeR: Did the mouse have common issues? (ie other users having bugs with it too). What version of Ubuntu are you running? Dud the mouse ever work properly?
<pfifo> ScramTech, then yeah, the softraid is easiest, you can mail me the fakeraid controller since you dont need it anymore
<Jordan_U> ScramTech: For setting up Software RAID during install you'll need to use the alternate install CD.
<ScramTech> thanks for the help gang... I'll dump the controller and move everything to mobo and give it a shot
<Jordan_U> !alternate | ScramTech
<ubottu> ScramTech: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ScramTech> pfifo: lol... yeah right
<paulo_gomes> gvim doesn't work well with 11.10. anyone have some tips?
<MeQuerSat> meco: to get into #openbox you need to have a registered account on IRC
<MeQuerSat> meco: you can do that by typing this in your IRC client: /msg NickServ help
<meco> Well, my nick is registered...
<ScramTech> thanks ubottu
<``PeeR> Q-collective: the bug is there since I've installed 10.04 and I have upgraded since this time up to 11.10 and the bug is always there... Some people had the bug but they change something in firefox and the resolved the trouble... Not me. The bug is not just on firefox
<fr4nky> can you play daoc on ubuntu now?
<MeQuerSat> meco: then Identify by using /msg nickserv identify
<paulo_gomes> the letters disapear
<pdtpatrick> paulo_gomes .. define work well. you just need to install vim-gtk and then from terminal, type gvim. It should load up fine
<meco> Iæm already that
<Q-collective> ``PeeR: which mouse is it exactly?
<oCean> meco: use #freenode for support
<meco> oCean: ok
<Q-collective> ``PeeR: do other mouses work correctly?
<paulo_gomes> pdtpatrick, the letters disapear
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, I recall the ScramTech was running the server version of Ubuntu
<``PeeR> Q-collective: microsoft intelimouse explorer 4.0A usb/ps2 compatible... (intelimouse my as*)
<``PeeR> Q-collective: it works perfectly except the wheelup
<paulo_gomes> pdtpatrick, i'm gonna take a screenshot, just a moment
<Q-collective> ``PeeR: does the wheelup on other mouses work?
<subman> I have created a link to a directory and can open it no problem when I'm on the physical machine.  If I log in over FTP from a remote machine, I try to open the directory and it says that it does not exist.  Is this normal?
<``PeeR> oh ok Q-collective other mouse... sorry... I have no other mouse... lol not at home thought..
<Jordan_U> MeQuerSat: ScramTech: Indeed, ignore my comment about the alternate install CD as it's the same installer as on the Server install CD.
<pdtpatrick> paulo_gomes, you mean as you type, the letters are overwritten ? u sure u don't have insert mode on? u might have something turned that is causing that. Try doing what you are attempting in plain vim (terminal) .. see if u get the same results
<paulo_gomes> pdtpatrick, vim in terminal works good
<Q-collective> ``PeeR: right. It might be an issue with your computer's settings. We need to isolate that before saying the MS mouse is the root cause.
<ScramTech> Jordan_u: no worries... I was wondering heheh.  If I just shut down the box and move the drives, will that suffice?  Or do I need to do a reinstall for detection?
<meco> Apparently openbox doesn't have an irc channel, at least not on this network.
<``PeeR> subman:  did you add the directory in shared dir in your ftp server?
<jack-anton> bonsoir
<fr4nky> how do i install ubu when im on win7?
<MeQuerSat> ScramTech, that depends on the fact if the drives are in a RAID already or JBOD
<pfifo> ScramTech, you can setup softraid by hand, but it might be easier todo it from the install CD
<``PeeR> Q-collective: i agree... it won't be the first time I have a trouble with a MS mouse ...
<``PeeR> Q-collective: ok thx I'll try another mouse
<MeQuerSat> fr4nky, download the Ubuntu iso file, burn it to a cd, reboot and boot from the CD
<ScramTech> they were in a raid under windows... figured they will have to be wiped
<pdtpatrick> paulo_gomes, .. try reinstalling? sudo apt-get remove --purge vim-gtk  .. and sudo apt-get install vim-gtk  ... or just sudo dpkg --reconfigure vim-gtk
<MeQuerSat> fr4nky, you can also install ubuntu from inside Windows (Google "wubi")
<Q-collective> ``PeeR: ok, good
<fr4nky> so i should dl and burn to cd and then install?
<jack-anton> J'ai un problème quand je lance des jeux comme super tux ou minecraft
<meco> Can I instruct another default file manager when I'm in openbox compared to when I'm booting up normal?
<urlin2u> fr4nky, with wubi or a virtual
<Joshun> hi
<ScramTech> pfifo:  no worries... it's a fresh install... easier to do over that way until I learn more
<Joshun> after kernel updates
<``PeeR> !fr | jack-anton
<ubottu> jack-anton: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jack-anton> ils se quittent au obut de quelquesz secondes
<BluesKaj> 1wubi
<Joshun> ubuntu doesn't boot
<BluesKaj> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<oCean> !google > MeQuerSat
<ubottu> MeQuerSat, please see my private message
<abstrakt> how do I add system services?
<Joshun> and i have to run update-initramfs.distrib each time
<abstrakt> er, I mean on startup
<MeQuerSat> oCean, no need to do that ;)
<Joshun> and then reinstall the kernels
<abstrakt> mongodb is a service, but it doesn't start on boot
<Joshun> is there a way to fix this?
<HQRaja> Does anyone use Emesene here?
<amin`> notification-properties
<amin`> notification-properties: command not found
<paulo_gomes> pdtpatrick, gonna try that, thnks. here's the screenshot http://imagebin.org/187942
<``PeeR> Q-collective: lol i found an other mouse, guess what... it is the same model... damn :(
<oCean> MeQuerSat: then don't tell others to google
<amin`> but i installed notification daemon
<Q-collective> ``PeeR: :)
<amin`> what should I installed also
<MeQuerSat> ScramTech, if you dont have a problem with the drives being wiped, I would just plug them into the motherboard ports, reformat and have fun :)
<``PeeR> Q-collective: I'll try it... brb
<ScramTech> MeQuerSat:  Shutting down as we speak... here goes nothin'!  ;)
<OerHeks> ScramTech, your  HighPoint RocketRAID 2640x4, did you enter the raid bios like the manual tells you when the raid adapter shows up on boot, by pressing CTRL + H  ? http://www.highpoint-tech.cn/USA/rr2640x4.htm
<ScramTech> OerHeks:  I did... the drives are already configured
<ScramTech> and they were operational under a windows install
<Exxon> OerHeks, ScramTech don't read or don't want to read anything..that's all
<meco> OK, then, plan B. How do I change the system defaults in general, in this case with respect to file manager?
<ScramTech> Exxon: that's not true
<pdtpatrick_> paulo_gomes: looks like your colorscheme is screwy.. try :colorscheme wombat
<pdtpatrick_> and see what happens
<pdtpatrick_> paulo_gomes: you can also try asking in #vim
<paulo_gomes> pdtpatrick, i've tryed various colorschemes :(
<OerHeks> ScramTech, you want to boot from this raid too ? then you have to set the boot mark
<paulo_gomes> pdtpatrick, thanks i will ask there
<ScramTech> OerHeks: no, I have a separate boot drive
<ScramTech> just for storage
<OerHeks> after that, it should be working OOTB
<pfifo> ScramTech, obivously you have a HDD alread in your box that you can boot from
<ScramTech> yes indeed pfifo... and installer didn't see the raid array... which is why I was trying to figure out the open source drivers
<Exxon> HQRaja, so what with the Emesene then
<HQRaja> Exxon: I was wondering how can I sign in with both MSN and GTalk
<jack-anton> Bonsoir
<jack-anton> J'ai un soucis
<webnet> Semba and kasii pm me i cant open the pm on my own on mobile
<HQRaja> Exxon: It does support both (those are the only two IM services I use) but after signing in with my MSN account, I can't find an option to add a GTalk account without having to sign out the MSN account
<Tebyghenya> MeQuerSat, blackbit: thanks, this will fix my problems.
<Tebyghenya> Hey, I am tired of delete three big logs from /var/log. How to order Ubuntu not to save log (or at least not so big)?
<semba> just did pm you webnet
<Exxon> HQRaja, i use pigdin simple and easy yeh! thats me
<pfifo> Tebyghenya, the program logrotate can fix that for you
<MonkeyDust> irssi is simpler, still
<nsaquatics> MeQuerSat, here is the pastebin... http://pastebin.com/4rsQFqPq
<HQRaja> Exxon: Yeah pidgin's good too, and so is Empathy. I just like the looks of Emesene more (coming from Windows)
<zan_> i can't find any computer help channels
<Tebyghenya> pfifo: ok, let's try.
<zan_> so i thought maybe
<zan_> ubuntu could help me.
<zan_> although i'm on windows rite now
<oCean> zan_: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<oCean> zan_: there is a ##windows channel for windows support
<zan_> oCean: orite
<zan_> oCean: but my problem goes into keyboard keys.
<zan_> oCean: so this is general computer help.
<oCean> zan_: there is also a channel #hardware. Anyway, it's offtopic here
<meco> How do I change the system defaults in general, in this case with respect to file manager? I want it to be thunar rather than nautilus
<OerHeks> ScramTech, as i try to understand, you want to wipe the drives anyway, why don't you initialise the drives again like the 1st use, and start fresh
<Tebyghenya> pfifo: can you explain, in two or three lines, how to use it?
<pfifo> Tebyghenya, no I cant, I dont know how :( youll have to read the manual, 'man logrotate'
<ScramTech> OerHeks: well they are already initialized (and that takes a long time on 4x1TB drives).  I had assumed I would reformat them once I got the system to see them.
<meco> Why does thos line in /etc/fstab cause the boot sequence to halt and not mount the ntfs partition: UUID=E6B08D1CB08CF479 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 2
<meco> this
<OerHeks> ScramTech, i am not sure a raid solution formatted by windows is the distubing factor
<dr_willis> meco:  try 'sudo mount /mnt/windows' and see if an error message is given
<corey_> hello
<ImTheDude> how do i change ubuntu splash screeen
<dr_willis> !plymouth | ImTheDude
<ubottu> ImTheDude: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Sivik> what is a good vpn client for ubuntu?
<meco> dr_willis: Well, my problem isn't mounting from the command line but from the boot. This works from the prompt: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows
<dr_willis> meco:  any actual error messages given?
<Sivik> dr_willis, you ever set up pptpd and get it working to allow windows clients to register without any issues
<dr_willis> meco:  does 'sudo mount /mnt/windows' work?
<Nopel> how to use read in commandline?
<dr_willis> Sivik:  Nope.
<Sivik> darnit
<``PeeR> Q-collective: same trouble with the other mouse
<dr_willis> Nopel:  'read variablename'  I think..
<Nopel> only y / n may be used
<pfifo> meco, you need to change ntfs-3g to ntfs in your /etc/fstab
<Exxon> ImTheDude, god be with you............. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f57JCdx3bjg
<dr_willis> read: usage: read [-ers] [-a array] [-d delim] [-i text] [-n nchars] [-N nchars] [-p prompt] [-t timeout] [-u fd] [name ...]
<dr_willis> from 'read --help' :)
<meco> dr_willis: Well, my problem isn't mounting from the command line but from the boot.
<meco> sorry..
<meco> pfifo: OK!
<dr_willis> meco:  does 'sudo mount /mnt/windows' work - it did not seem to give the same optiuonas as your command line.
<fr4nky> how do you find if you have virus's on wins from ubuntu?
<meco> dr_willis: No, it didn't because it was already mointed
<dr_willis> meco:  the tool 'ntfs-config' i think can add a entry to the fstab for you
<dr_willis> meco:  so unmount it. :)
<dr_willis> fr4nky:  use clamav  is one way
<Vustom> Can someone please help me? I made my Windows partition have less space and the boot loader stopped working for it, so I fixed that, but while I was trying to fix it I stuffed up GRUB, GRUB now loads on /dev/sda1 which is the Windows partition instead of /dev/sda. I did this by flagged /dev/sda1 as boot in gparted, but when I realized what it did I unflagged it as boot, then reinstalled GRUB and set it to install on /dev/sda but it d
<urlin2u> fr4nky, bitdefender and avast have linux versions, I would just download one og=f the many av apps you can run from a booted cd.
<fr4nky> is that win based?
<dr_willis> fr4nky:  most of the linux av apps.. also have windows versions.
<dr_willis> many of the companies have linux-live cds also with their av software on them.
<fr4nky> ty
<meco> dr_willis: umount: /mnt/windows: device is busy.
<urlin2u> fr4nky, http://www.techmixer.com/free-bootable-antivirus-rescue-cds-download-list/
<dr_willis> meco:  close out all apps, and shells that are accessing it.
<meco> dr_willis: Now it mounted
<curioso> Brasil?
<pfifo> Vustom, remove grub from /dev/sda1 and any config files that it placed on /dev/sda1 and then reinstall grub to the proper place
<Vustom> pfifo: In my C:\ drive which I believe is /dev/sda1, it has a folder called grub
<pfifo> Vustom, delete it
<meco> I'll attempt to reboot with the change pfifo gave me
<Vustom> pfifo: But I deleted it before, booted up a live CD and put this in the terminal; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917 but it didn't work, just went back to /dev/sda1
<OerHeks> pfifo, just found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1856162 for ScramTech .. it could be working.
<curioso> ???
<samthewildone> How to update ubuntu software center to support adobe reader ?
<ScramTech> OerHeks GoogleFu is much better than mine.  I'm going to attempt this now and see if it works for me
<pfifo> !grub | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<curioso> ?????????????
<pfifo> Vustom, use the standard method for restoring grub
<Vustom> pfifo: That's complex though :(
<BluesKaj> curioso, have a question ?
<curioso> BR?
<BluesKaj> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<curioso> Language from Brazil?
<pfifo> Vustom, yeah but it works, while you GUI to obivously dosent
<chilversc> how can I relaunch metacity in my current session?
<``PeeR> for my mousewheel trouble, forums tell me to edit xorg.cong ... file that I do not have..
<pfifo> tool*
<dr_willis> chilversc:  'metacity --replace' normally
<curioso> no speak ingles
<theadmin> !br | curioso
<ubottu> curioso: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<chilversc> dr_willis: yes, but where does one run that if metacity isn't running?
<dr_willis> chilversc:  any terminal, or cosole. after using 'export DISPLAY=0.0'
<benoliver999> ``PeeR: It's xorg.conf
<theadmin> dr_willis: You mean :0.0, of course ;)
<``PeeR> yeah benoliver999
<samthewildone> How to update ubuntu software center to support adobe reader ?
<Nopel> where to find more info about read -n
<``PeeR> benoliver999: I don't have it in X11
<chilversc> dr_willis: ah right, and how do I run it in such away its not attached to the current process? the same way it does when its launched via whatever starts X?
<arios> salam
<arios> hello
<theadmin> samthewildone: We won't support that. There are many better free alternatives.
<arios> hello
<samthewildone> theadmin: what are the alternatives ?
<dr_willis> bbl
<Vustom> pfifo: Do I just do the Copy LiveCD Files part, or Purge & Reinstall?
<theadmin> samthewildone: I think Evince should come preinstalled. There are also Okular, xpdf and quite a few others, can't remember em all right off the bat
<curioso> ok
<Myrtti> samthewildone: the one that is installed by default has all the features I've ever needed
<FreezingCold> I just dd'd the iso of Ubuntu 11.04, but I can't seem to boot off of it!
<chilversc> hmm, that isn't working, its giving me "Unable to open X display 0.0"
<theadmin> FreezingCold: Ubuntu versions earlier than 11.10 do not support dd'ing
<theadmin> chilversc: It should be :0.0 (with a colon in front)
<chilversc> ah, its :0.0
<FreezingCold> theadmin: oops, it was 11.10 amd64
<theadmin> FreezingCold: Oh, then it's rather odd
<chilversc> ah bugger it, this X session has gone to hell, again
<FreezingCold> shouldn't I be able to mount it within my current distro if it's working?
<pfifo> Vustom, you have to boot a livecd, mount your / and /boot run grub-install specifying the --root-directory
<meco> I did fet the ntfs partition to mount on boot, but only by ignoring the halt on boot that said: Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /mnt/windows
<chilversc> I appear to have lost the launcher bar as well :s
<theadmin> FreezingCold: Yeah should be able to
<FreezingCold> theadmin: hmm I'm not seeing it
<meco> That's not acceptable on a system that may be booted by many people
<theadmin> FreezingCold: How did you dd it? You are aware that you should dd to a drive and not a partition, correct?
<FreezingCold> theadmin: yeah, "sudo dd if=ubuntublahlah11.10.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=2M""
<gil> cant you dd into a file?
<theadmin> FreezingCold: That should of worked
<theadmin> gil: Yeah: dd if=/dev/sdxy of=filename.dd
<FreezingCold> theadmin: Do you know how I could try mounting it?
<theadmin> FreezingCold: mount -o loop DEVICE MOUNTPOINT # Shoulda work
<gil> try using -loop
<FreezingCold> says I need to specify the filesystem type
<theadmin> FreezingCold: That's odd... Should not happen >.<
<FreezingCold> Do I need to maybe reformat the whole thing first?
<Vustom> pfifo: So, "sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt" then "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda"? I'm only guessing, I'm no good at this. :D
<theadmin> Ubuntu is such an Ubuntu... And no, FreezingCold, you shouldn't need to
<FreezingCold> hmm, maybe my image is corrupt
<FreezingCold> bd6a1be4d070bce3b313f47e9e19bff3 is my md5sum
<theadmin> FreezingCold: Could be so, I suggest you use the torrents or at least md5 the iso
<pfifo> Vustom, no, what partition is you ubuntu installed under?
<FreezingCold> ahhh, this seems to be the issue :P
<FreezingCold> seems like my image is trashed
<Vustom> pfifo: sda3 or 5 I think, but I'll figure that out when I open up gparted (in windows atm)
<FreezingCold> What's your md5sum of 11.10 amd64 desktop?
<Vustom> pfifo: 98% sure it's sda3
<theadmin> FreezingCold: 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459 is the md5sum you need...
<pfifo> Vustom, did you use a seperate partition for /boot
<FreezingCold> wait, but I'm done downloading and I'm sending it...
<theadmin> FreezingCold: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/MD5SUMS
<Vustom> pfifo: I didn't change anything on the Ubuntu install.. so whatever the default is
<FreezingCold> theadmin: lol I used ktorrent to check my data and it just deleted all of it :P
<Vustom> pfifo: I'm using the latest Ubuntu official release, I forgot what that's called too. :D
<FreezingCold> so I'm guessing it got messed up big time
<theadmin> FreezingCold: lol... xD
<pfifo> Vustom, ok then you would want (if it is in face sda3) `"sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda`
<pfifo> fact*
<FreezingCold> I'm so glad I have unlimited bandwidth, or I'd be raging right now
<Cataclysm> phonon isnt showing my soundcard. google didn't help. any advice?
<Cataclysm> im getting sound, but really bad stuttering
<Cataclysm> using pulse audio
<theadmin> FreezingCold: lol xD It's weird tho... Torrents don't usually get corrupted...
<Vustom> pfifo: Thanks, and I delete the grub from C:\ in Windows and that should be all fixed? :D
<FreezingCold> theadmin: Probably my filesystem screwed it up
<theadmin> FreezingCold: Could be, who knows
<pfifo> Vustom, it should be, deleting grub from c: might be all you need, but restoring gurb in addition is your best bet
<Vustom> pfifo: I tried that before, it boots into an error :p
<FreezingCold> theadmin: going to check my other livecd's and see what happened
<HQRaja> How do I set Empathy to organize my contacts by online/offline only, hiding all groups (without deleting the groups)?
<nsaquatics> Can anybody help me with this driver build problem? : http://pastebin.com/4rsQFqPq
<maujhsn> Need some help! I am booting from a liveUSB ubuntu 10.04 for the first time. I am using a 8 GB USB! Why does casper-rw use up 4 GB of disk space?
<Vustom> pfifo: Thanks again :)
<FreezingCold> Yeah, my other LiveCD is trashed too
<pfifo> np
<FreezingCold> hmm, ktorrent seems to be messing up...
<theadmin> FreezingCold: I use qbittorrent myself
<urlin2u> maujhsn, for saving stuff
<theadmin> FreezingCold: It's also KDE-ish, altough less dependent on kde
<salty> i use qbittorrent too
<FreezingCold> ktorrent is totally dependent on KDE
<FreezingCold> transmission used to panic my buggy kernel, although I went back to stable now
<pfifo> transmission is the best bit-torrent client of all time
<FreezingCold> gtg eat
<theadmin> FreezingCold: qbittorrent is pretty neat actually, checkzit, it's... neat :D
<airtonix> i have a 64bit cpu and os, if i want 64bit wine on 11.10 do i have to compile it ?
<salty> qbittorrent allows for searches and can be used in winblows too
<HQRaja> How about Deluge?
<maujhsn> urlin2u OK!
<HQRaja> Deluge is pretty damn good
<Cataclysm> anyone know why pulse audio might be stuttering in ubuntu 11?
<maujhsn> urlin2u What is the maximum number of programs you would install on one USB?
<fr4nky> any can invite me to torrentleech?
<BluesKaj> salty, certainprivate  trackers like thebox in the UK don't allow the qBittorrent client due to it's non ID to the tracker
<pfifo> airtonix, I dont think there is a wine64 package yet, but there might be a ppa
<w30> Cataclysm, related to Mel Tillis probably
<salty> ohhhhh ok, thnx BluesKaj
<urlin2u> maujhsn, hard to answer that, the casper will get full and is not cleanable, your better with a full install on the usb if you just want to boot from it for ubuntu.
<Cataclysm> w30 mel tillis?
<Cataclysm> is that a joke
<theadmin> FreezingCold: http://i.imm.io/cLrk.png - qbittorrent web UI. The real GUI looks pretty much identical :D
<maujhsn> urlin2u Would it be beter to use a 16 GB liveUSB?
<MisterMom> Cataclysm, i have the same problem but yet to find a answer
<BluesKaj> Cataclysm, did you setup the device preference in phonon and then in pulseaudio in the audio hardware setup
<w30> Cataclysm, sorry inside joke. Mel Tillis is a country & western singer that stutters except when singing
<urlin2u> maujhsn, sure depends on your needs the usb will run a little slower in all though.
<Cataclysm> MisterMom sigh. phonon doesnt show my sound card anymore. ill take a look at pulseaudio options
<maujhsn> urlin2u I do not want to install ubuntu on my laptop!
<salty> urlin2u, using the USB for a writable LiveISO is just like using a 8GB computer, you'll have to check to see how big the apps are before installing
<urlin2u> salty, maujhsn is the one you want to adress. :D
<salty> oh sorry
<MisterMom> Cataclysm,  i went back to 11.04 as i could not fix the problem
<salty> maujhsn,  using the USB for a writable LiveISO is just like using a 8GB computer, you'll have to check to see how big the apps are before installing
<BluesKaj> Cataclysm, MisterMom, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<derp> yes hello
<twocarlo> cant get jigdo to work cant resume the download of .iso
<airtonix> derp, umad?
<Cataclysm> BluesKaj saw that, no help
<maujhsn> urlin2u I notice that the liveUSB  is slower, but I am not troubled by it!
<semba> webnet and kasii are you still there?
<airtonix> pfifo: that's unfortunate
<urlin2u> maujhsn, I have used a usb at times myself not really that much slower in my experience
<MisterMom> BluesKaj,  seen that already was no help for me at least
<Nopel> how to use or in while ?
<maujhsn> salty Thanks for the info!
<salty> np
<BluesKaj> Cataclysm, did you run the install,  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<urlin2u> maujhsn, main advantage with a full install is being able to clean it, so you have enough romm, the casper-rw is not cleanable and you are running the ISO not a install.
<HQRaja> How do I set Empathy to organize my contacts by online/offline only, hiding all groups (without deleting the groups)?
<MisterMom> BluesKaj,  i think it has somthing to do with the new kernel
<maujhsn> salty How would I make a backup LiveUSB for the one that I am currently using?
<BluesKaj> Cataclysm, after running those installs a reboot is usually in order as well
<Cataclysm> BluesKaj - yes i didnt reboot though
<Cataclysm> i will do so now
<Cataclysm> thnk you
<clint_> hh
<Tech-1> D`oh!
<Tech-1> ksplice ?
<hobbel> Can someone explain me why a freshly made NTFS filesystem (Gparted) is not clean, and will not mount RW?
<theadmin> hobbel: How are you mounting it?
<sanjayb> just installed ubuntu on an msi cr430 laptop. wireless drivers seem to not show up at all . anyone around who can try and help? dont find anything on google ..
<maujhsn> urlin2u In the past I have install ubuntu on my computer! This time I choose not to!
<pfifo> urlin2u, you can clean casper-rw `mke2fs -L casper-rw /dev/sdb2`
<hobbel> theadmin just default mount, but force mount on rw doesnt work either
<fatih> hello everyone , where i can download animated wallpapers for linux ?
<theadmin> hobbel: Err, let me see... "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdx50 /mnt" or something like this, correct?
<hobbel> theadmin just default mount, but force mount on rw doesnt work either. nfsfix tells me volume is corrupt and CHKDISK should be run. CHKDISK thinks its alright
<urlin2u> maujhsn, no problem just use the other option and make sure the ubuntu's grub goes to the mbr of the usb, you have a recovery or install for the windows I assume if you need to reload its boot to the mbr.
<theadmin> hobbel: You're using ntfs-3g as fstype, not "ntfs", right?
<theadmin> hobbel: Because the "ntfs" driver has no rw support >.<
<hobbel> theadmin yes, and it tells me warning: its read only
<theadmin> hobbel: Hm, that's weird
<sanjayb> hobbel, chkdisk /f , have you tried?
<urlin2u> pfifo, sure but you loose all the updates etc.
<hobbel> sanjayb in windows you mean?
<sanjayb> hobbel: yes.
<hobbel> sanjayb chkdisk doesnt work in linux right?
<hobbel> sanjayb it tells me the drive is fine
<sanjayb> hobbel: no, in windows - you said you tried chkdisk, so i assume you had some way to access it on windows
<sanjayb> hobbel: hmm .. and you mount and unmount (shutdown) cleanly in windows, and it still wont mount rw in ubuntu?
<hobbel> sanjayb yes, thats the weird part. It should function
<sanjayb> hobbel: what version of ubuntu ?
<hobbel> sanjayb Gparted tells me it cant fix it, but its not clean. Ubuntu 11.10
<urlin2u> pfifo, If I was going to use a casper I would make it a parttion and big enough myself
<sanjayb> hobbel: did you try -o force ? (not that i would recommend it ... )
<hobbel> sanjayb tried that, refuses
<Dj_FlyBy> I am having some issues with Ubuntu 10.04 freezing during boot now that I activated a restricted driver for my ATI Radeon HD3450. Any suggestions to fix this please?
<salty> maujhsn, try clonezilla
<theadmin> !nomodeset | Dj_FlyBy
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mongy> Dj_FlyBy, revert back to the open source driver
<sanjayb> hobbel: truly strange.
<hobbel> sanjayb thats what i thought, I have to note I close it in Win8 Dev Preview though
<hobbel> sanjayb but also tried it with WinXP a few days ago
<sanjayb> hobbel: Win8 Dev preview .. oo, sounds scary ;) .. you sure it was the same problem with WinXP though? or that would be really interesting ..
<maujhsn> salty is clonezilla an ubuntu package?
<hobbel> sanjayb yes it was, thats what started the problem actually. The drive has been in lots of computers so i do suspect its the drive
<hobbel> sanjayb but i would think a full repartition would fix that right?
<salty> i don't think so
<urlin2u> maujhsn, here is a link for yah.  http://clonezilla.org/
<salty> thnx urlin2u
<theadmin> hobbel: As for "full repartition": sudo fdisk /dev/sdx <<< "o" # Erases all partitions on a drive, creates an empty MBR partition table.
<sanjayb> hobbel: hm .. if its physical errors on the drive or so, may behave strange ..
<optimusM> can logcat run on a terminal with another terminal
<hobbel> theadmin I assume gparted does the same right?
<urlin2u> maujhsn, excellent cloner and if you want to put the saved image in another partition you can tweak the image.
<theadmin> hobbel: Possibly, I don't quite remember gparted much
<hobbel> sanjayb I should indeed check the drive itsself... maybe ntfs-3g is a bit more picky on drive errors
<theadmin> hobbel: I only ever use it for resizing stuff lol
<optimusM> like if im building something in one terminal can i logcat that terminal?
<urlin2u> maujhsn, in a different partiton number that is say from sda1 to sda2
<zippa_13_geek> hi
<sanjayb> hobbel: something like this, i would guess.
<hobbel> sanjayb 12 bad sectors giving it a "Warning" in SMART
<bobble> hi guys
<bobble> a i have a question
<Dr_Willis1> Hmm..  the ubuntu installer could be a little more.. err.. exacting in its terms.
<pfifo> optimusM, you can direct the output to a /dev/tty or a /dev/pts
<Dr_Willis1> Wanting to install to a second hard drive. and not touch windows.. and it seems to imply i have to resize.. :)
<Dj_FlyBy> theadmin: Thanks, Ill try that now
<sanjayb> hobbel: thats probably it, then :-) .. you probably dont want to be mounting the drive then.
<bobble> if i have shortcut on desktop ... how can i figure out the console command to start this shortcut from console?
<wind> is there any way to make unity not show the application name at top bar, and show the menus for selected window always? I think it silly to have to hover with mouse to see where I really should move the mouse to, and there's not enough space for the app name so it gets cut too :)
<theadmin> bobble: Um, see what the shortcut is pointing to in it's properties
<Gentoo64> bobble: right click the shortcut and view the command
<hobbel> sanjayb I'm glad I have a back up :)
<ich__> Anybody here ever recompiled Xorg?
<luke-jr> I'm having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11518055 … but the update is no longer merely "proposed", it's standard…
<solton36> salut à tous
<luke-jr> any ideas?
<bobble> mhhh i want to optirun (bumblebee) QLPrism
<solton36> un français ici
<theadmin> ich__: Gentoo64 probably has :D
<bobble> this is a quake live client
<sanjayb> hobbel: hm .. a bit strange there isn't some way to force the mount, but i guess probably an ntfs-3g issue or so
<semba> oui,mais va sur ubuntu-fr pourde l'aide en français
<solton36> ok
<solton36> merci
<pfifo> ich__, I have
<ich__> Trying to recompile xorg: apt-get the sources, config, make,  have a binary, swap it out with /usr/bin/Xorg  and it complains : no drivers available, no screens found    do i have to do the drivers too?
<maujhsn> salty I will make a note of the partition info that you sent me! That could come in handy for me some day!
<sanjayb> um, does anyone have the link to the ubuntu laptop database where it lists tests for different laptops? can't seem to find anything on this msi cr430 a friend just bought ..
<HQRaja> How do I set Empathy to organize my contacts by online/offline only, hiding all groups (without deleting the groups)?
<hobbel> sanjayb maybe its just a security feature..
<pfifo> ich__, you may need to provide the correct directory that X should look in for drivers
<xuser1> hi
<sanjayb> hobbel: but that's what i thought -o force was for :/ - anyhow :)
<xuser1> the nvidia driver doesnt work in gnome fallback mode
<xuser1> :-D
<Gentoo64> ich__: what are you trying to sovle?
<Gentoo64> solve
<maujhsn> urlin2u, salty Take Care, & thanks!
<urlin2u> maujhsn, you to as well
<salty> maujhsn, you too
<xuser1> any ideas? i have nvidia gf6100 nf405 and ubuntu ggome shell remix 11.10
<xuser1> ?
<luke-jr> xuser1: get a decent video chipset ;)
<luke-jr> like Intel
<JabberWalkie_> install windows 7?
<xuser1> i have the same issue on mint 12 based on ubuntu 11.10
<Gentoo64> JabberWalkie_: bit random..
<xuser1> the video driver work perfectly on gnome 3 , but doesnt work in fallback mode
<xuser1> any ideas?
<urlin2u> JabberWalkie_, can you elaborate
<JabberWalkie_> nope
<luke-jr> xuser1: nvidia is garbage, no surprise
<Gentoo64> luke-jr: dont be silly
<luke-jr> so anyhow, I'm afraid I won't be able to boot with my system as is… the upgrade seems to have killed it
<urlin2u> JabberWalkie_, excellent I was hoping so.
<xuser1> but it work perfectly in gnoime 3 mode
<Gentoo64> everyone knows nvidia owns all
<luke-jr> Gentoo64: no way, nvidia is the worst
<luke-jr> on Linux
<Gentoo64> ati fanboy?
<FreezingCold> theadmin: there we go, redownloaded Ubuntu and now it has the right md5sum
<luke-jr> I switched to Intel this year.
<Gentoo64> luke-jr: lol ok
<luke-jr> Intel's new GPUs blow nvidia and ATi aways
<Gentoo64> lol
<Gentoo64> funny guy
<FreezingCold> Gentoo64: Why is Gentoo in Ubuntu? :P
<MisterMom> luke-jr,  so buy us all one then
<xuser1> how can i verify if nvidia driver work in gnome fallback mode?
<Gentoo64> im not "gentoo"
<Dr_Willis1> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.10-1 (oneiric), package size 725 kB, installed size 2548 kB
<luke-jr> MisterMom: nah
<FreezingCold> xuser1: try fallback mode?
<zxiest[a]> Hello :-)
<MisterMom> cheepo
<xuser1> im using fallback mode
<xuser1> i hate gnome shell
<FreezingCold> xuser1: then try using the driver?
<Gentoo64> xuser1: do what everyone else does and use somethign else
<JabberWalkie_> xuser1, try swapping out different graphics cards until you find one that works
<theadmin> FreezingCold: Good
<Dr_Willis1> I have very few issues with Unity or gnome-shell :)
<FreezingCold> theadmin: writing it now :D
<xuser1> hmmm
<Tech-1> Nvidia ftw
<FreezingCold> I turned off my Nvidia card
<Dr_Willis1> at least its not a S3 :)
<FreezingCold> So there
<xuser1> gnome fallback mode is like gnome 2 , can add delete panels , applets etc
<JabberWalkie_> psh, your graphics card chipset sucks! I hate the chipset you like!
<Dr_Willis1> I rember when Matrox was a big name in video cards.
<FreezingCold> I have a GT540M 1GB that's totally disabled, TAKE THAT
<Tech-1> lol
<MisterMom> yeah graphics wars
<Tech-1> chocolate pudding ftw
<FreezingCold> I'm using a Intel integrated card now
<xuser1> so , i cant fix this problem?
<JabberWalkie_> my graphics can beat up yer graphics
<paissad> how do you save/backup your private gpg keys ? (usb key ? mail box ? ...)
<xuser1> :-D
<MisterMom> lol
<Dr_Willis1> Tech-1:  Tapiapicca!
<Tech-1> Yeah
<Gentoo64> paissad: you could encrypt something like a usb stick and put them there
<Gentoo64> or on a cd stored away
<Gentoo64> whatevetr you want
<paissad> Gentoo64,"whatever" i know, .. but i meant a reasonable safe solution :
<JabberWalkie_> put them on a 3.5in floppy disk, no one will be be able to read it anyways
<FreezingCold> OK, why is my USB light blinking for NO reason?
<FreezingCold> card to explain?
<paissad> i 1st backed up in a usb key, and the usb key broke up
<xuser1> ubuntu tweak work in ubuntu 11.10?
<Dr_Willis1> I have flash drives that always blink when plugged in.
<Gentoo64> paissad: encrypt a usb stick with truecrypt, thats easy and very secure
<FreezingCold> Dr_Willis1: It shouldn't be
<FreezingCold> going to reboot...
<FreezingCold> oh wait
<paissad> Gentoo64, ok thanks
<FreezingCold> it stopped
<Gentoo64> paissad: or encrypt a cd and put on that
<paissad> Gentoo64, i prefer the usb key encrypted, thanks
<Bodsda> FreezingCold: ... got anything running on it? Music playing, file copy etc etc? Take it out, put it back in see what happens
<Dr_Willis1> also stuff can still be syncing to the key after you stop using it..
<Tech-1> ^
<FreezingCold> hmm dunno, it stopped
<FreezingCold> seems like my ubuntu liveusb is all done now
<FreezingCold> going to try booting it now!
<Tech-1> its the nsa, theyre checking up on you
<MisterMom> lol
<hath001> Hi all i am looking for WMV player
<hath001> ?
<Bodsda> hath001: VLC will play WMV files
<shankysv87> how do i get b43 to load on boot in u11.10?
<Dr_Willis1> it depends more on the CODEC the wmv is using...
<hath001> not working for me
<Bodsda> shankysv87: on boot or on login?
<Bodsda> hath001: load from the terminal, get any errors?
<hath001> what can i do please?
<pfifo> is http://downloadmoreram.com compatible with ubuntu?
<shankysv87> login.
<buster1> What's the best way to get drivers for nvidia? With a clean installation of 11.10 my displays aren't recognised, and I don't know how to stop the X server (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and Ctrl-Alt-F1 etc. do nothing). With the "nvidia-current" package, the x server doesn't start on boot, and if I "start lightdm" or "startx" myself (from the Ctr-Alt-F1 terminal) it behaves strangely. I have a P8P67 mobo, i7 2600K, GTX 570, two displays.
<Dr_Willis1> hath001:  determine the codec the wmv is using. run vlc from terminal, try to play the file. look at output in teh terminal
<buster1> (Need to stop X to run the Nvidia driver installer.)
<shankysv87> after login i'm required to put in sudo modprobe b43 each time for it to load my wireless adapter... after it loads it, everything is dandy until next restart.
<hath001> i get this "No suitable decoder module:
<hath001> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this."
<Dr_Willis1> hath001:  very likely its some drm or other protected specialized codec.
<urlin2u> !b43 | shankysv87
<ubottu> shankysv87: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Gentoo64> hath001, never heard of it
<Bodsda> shankysv87: search for 'startup' - although you'll have to use gksudo to get the password prompt
<hath001> :(
<Dr_Willis1> hath001:  dare i ask where this wmv came from?
<BluesKaj> luke-jr, have you tried to configure intel graphics on linux , not the brand new stuff , the ordinary affordable cards
<hath001> Linux LPIC-1 Series
<Bodsda> hath001: ... send it back and demand a 'proper' format
<Dr_Willis1> hath001:  whats lpic?
<marcuy> I've enabled userdir module but when I try to load some public_html/test.php file it doesn't recognize such file as a php one and tries to download it, any ideas?
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis1: Linux professional institute certification
<buster1> I guess I'll uninstall "nvidia-current" and try again with the installer from Nvidia.
<Dr_Willis1> Bodsda:  copy protected DRM files.....
<Dr_Willis1> http://hintsforums.macworld.com/showthread.php?t=98723        mentions it...
<shankysv87> urlin2u: i've followed that step in the past to get it to work on a single session but after reboot, i have to run those sudo commands each time. The driver is there but blacklisted for whatever reason until overriding with root.
<Bodsda> marcuy: yeah, typical issue with apache and php files - run   /etc/init.d/apache2 restart     (or something to that affect)
<hath001> ok thanks
<marcuy> Bodsda, I've already restarted it but nothing happens :(
<Bodsda> marcuy: nothing happens? meaning nothing changes or nothing restarts?
<Dr_Willis1> Bodsda:  i seem to recall seeing some people mention that Institute in here befor. :)
<urlin2u> shankysv87, well your in the right place to get that fixed, I would look on the ubuntu forums as well, maybe even start a thread there as well to have the most help available.
<Dr_Willis1> you have to use a windows machine.. to get your Linux Cert. :)
<buster1> Been having no fun at all installing 11.10. They should fix the "nomodeset" thing, it's not nice to give your new users a blank screen.
<marcuy> Bodsda, I mean, it restarts but when I load the file I get the same behaviour
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis1: I wouldn't have thought they would be mentioned here... no way related at all :)
<Bodsda> marcuy: purge firefox cache
<Dj_FlyBy> theadmin: any other suggestions? that didn't seem to work.
<urlin2u> buster1, that makes no sense.
<pfifo> buster1, complain in #kernel
<buster1> urlin2u: it makes perfect sense.
<marcuy> Bodsda, same..
<theadmin> Dj_FlyBy: Not much but boot into a recovery shell and get rid of your prop drivers
<urlin2u> buster1, not if you understand drivers and ubuntu's place in the scenario.
<wind> ghh, why there's neither "use as wallpaper" in nautilus, nor does drag & dropping the picture anywhere in appearance window work (opened with "change desktop background")
<Rotham> hey
<Rotham> how can I tell if a specific cron job is running?
<Bodsda> marcuy: hmm, I assume you have php installed and the apache_mod_php stuff?
<m477_> I run WordWeb ( dictionary ) on Wine and I wonder if it is possible to use hot-keys when I am beyond Wine window
<Bodsda> Rotham: scheduled to run or actually running, now?
<Dj_FlyBy> theadmin: well I guess that sucks.. no 3d/opengl for me I suppose
<urlin2u> wind, you just click on the + in the change desktop background right click on the dektop and choose what you want.
<buster1> urlin2u: I have to understand drivers and kernels in order to install ubuntu?
<Rotham> Bodsda:  actually running.. Ive added things to /etc/crontab, but none of it seems to run
<dios_mio> 11.10 is too slow for me... can i turn unity off? will it get faster?
<Bodsda> Rotham: care to pastebin your crontab?
<wind> urlin2u: yep, that's how it seems to work :) though it's be nice to also support drag & drop and have a choice in nautilus
<Bodsda> buster1: I doubt it, otherwise only about 100 people would be able to run it
<urlin2u> buster1, no you have to understand the limitations of the driver providers for linux in general.
<wunnle> hello
<wunnle> anyone using boxee on ubuntu (11.10)?
<lduros> hello, is there a way to install ubuntu with acpi off? when I put the cd in and boots it freezes because of acpi
<urlin2u> dios_mio, what are you computers specs, there are many desktops to choose from.
<urlin2u> your
<Bodsda> lduros: on the screen where you pick the way to boot (e.g: boot into live cd, install etc etc.) one of the options from an F# key will allow you to add boot parameters
<buster1> urlin2u: you're right, of course
<dios_mio> urlin2u, it is a 2007 model laptop, not awfully slow.. is there a way to go back to original gnome interface without unity?
<Dr_Willis1> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<robin0800> lduros: yes if you use the alternate cd and hit f6
<FrozenFire> After installing the packages from the xorg-edgers ppa, it seems the newest driver for my Synaptic touchpad enables support for a bunch of stuff that I can't find the configuration for. I need to, specifically, be able to configure the scroll zone.
<FrozenFire> Is there a utility I can install for that? I'm running Xubuntu.
<lduros> robin0800: ok thanks
<Dr_Willis1> FrozenFire:  there may be ppas with newer versions of synaptic/drivers/tools.
<urlin2u> dios_mio, you have oneric installed?
<Rotham> Bodsda:  http://pastebin.com/eEMaurrL
<urlin2u> dios_mio, you can install the classic desktop, a bit of a hybrid of gnome 2  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<marcuy> Bodsda, it seems that ubuntu disable php in user directory as a security measure by default
<Dr_Willis1> i just have to reccomend Lubuntu/LXDE if you want an old skool classic desktop. :)
<Dr_Willis1> brb
<pfifo> whats the eta on the 6502 port of ubuntu
<zkxs> Recently, a second volume control has begun appearing in my Notification Area.  How do I get rid of it?  http://i.imgur.com/edIB9.png
<Bodsda> marcuy: what do you mean?
<Bodsda> Rotham: any reason your trying to run all those things as root?
<dios_mio> urlin2u, thanks bro
<urlin2u> dios_mio, no problem
<m477_> I run WordWeb ( dictionary ) on Wine and I wonder if it is possible to use hot-keys when I am beyond Wine window
<Rotham> Bodsda:  not really.. this was my first time trying to run something with cron, and I just picked root for the first test use.. I will switch to another user once I figure this out
<Myrtti> well the last entry lacks the username
<Bodsda> Rotham: its probably not working because you would have to provide the root password - try just removing the uername section (it will then run under your account)
<_cb> When upgrading from ubuntu 9 to 11, among other things, I backed my evolution. Upgraded and.. no evolution. 11 has Thunderbird. Any way to import my evolution settings and account into thunderbird from the evolution backup?
<compaq> hi
<wind> _cb: you could always install evolution to 11? there seems to be a package at least in 11.10
<Sidewinder1> !eol | _cb
<ubottu> _cb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bodsda> _cb: I can't find much info unfortunately, apart from maybe thise: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27410/migrating-from-evolution-to-thunderbird
<Sidewinder1> _cb, You were aware of that, I trust?
<Bodsda> Sidewinder1: ... How was that relevant?
<_cb> Sidewinder1 no. It was a surprise to see evolution in 11.
<_cb> thunderbird that is
<Sidewinder1> Bodsda, "ubuntu 9 to 11"?
<wind> I can't believe there's still no option to "always show menu" and the app name is still weirdly cut and faded :) with so many people requesting it on the net
<Bodsda> Sidewinder1: Telling him that an ubuntu version is end-of-life has nothing to do with inability to import volution backups into thunderbird???
<Sidewinder1> T-Bird, my mistake, humblest apologies..
<Mr_EE1> hello guys
<wind> but it's an annoyance that could be lived with.. wonder what C file could be edited which handles hiding the bar :)
<Bodsda> wind: filed a bug yet?
<wind> Bodsda: it's not a bug, it's a design feature.. or rather a lack of obivious feature in settings
<Mr_EE1> in linux is there a software like automix to dj with?
<Bodsda> wind: still worthy of a bug report/feature request
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, check out mixxx
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: thanks but i have already checked it, it does not beat mix songs
<SilverFox> is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs search failing for others, or is it just me?
<SilverFox> hmm... now it works.
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, last time I used it you could beat mix, i doubt that was changed
<Bodsda> SilverFox:  errors for me
<SilverFox> Bodsda: should we file a bug regarding the bug tracker's search?  :)
<Bodsda> SilverFox: no one would find it
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: how were you beat mixing the songs?
<SilverFox> lol
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, yes, i just installed it, everything is the same
<Bodsda> SilverFox: love the error id starting with 00ps though
<Sidewinder1> Bodsda, When someone starts their question with "When upgrading from ubuntu 9 to 11..." and the "9", to which they're referring is eol, that path can be somewhat problematic; hence my reference to the factoid. If I was outta' line I apologize. :-)
<Mr_EE1> pfifo:  or which button were you pressing for beat mix
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: when now?
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, there is a sync button
<wind> Bodsda: there is already at least one bug reported for it
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: yep i can see that 1
<Bodsda> Sidewinder1: ah, ok sorry - thought you were blaming the out of date version for removing evolution - my bad
<Bodsda> wind: got a link, I'll look into it
<wind> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/772268   (think I'll create an account if it's then possible to somehow "bump" the bug:)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772268 in unity (Ubuntu) "menubar config" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, you just need to play around with it for a bit
<Bodsda> wind: no bumping, but you can add yourself as an effected user
<Sidewinder1> Bodsda, No problem, what-so ever, 'tis all good; that's why we're here.. :D
<m477_> do you know if there is channel for wine? cuz #wine doesnt work
<Bodsda> m477_: #winehq
<m477_> Bodsda: ty
<Mr_EE1> pfifo:  i am busy doing that it does not beat mix them
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, unfortunatly i dont have any music handy or i would tell you exactly what todo
<wind> Bodsda: thanks & done :)
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: let me send you two songs
<pfifo> ok
<_cb> any downsides to using evolution in 11? am thinking I will un-install thunderbird and install evolution
<Bodsda> _cb: none at all
<Sidewinder1> Bodsda, Totally as an aside, I never cared for Evolution; tossed it when I installed Gutsy; went strait to T-bird, guess I shoulda' kept me mouth shut.. :-)
<SilverFox> So, I've installed Oneiric on my MBP 5,3 and I've noticed a couple of 'issues'.  Is it good/beneficial for me to file bugs for these (external monitor not working, magicmouse not working) ?
<Bodsda> Sidewinder1: I don't use mail clients, I telnet to the server - lol :) - I dislike evolution as well, thunderbird has a much nicer feel imho
<Bodsda> SilverFox: if your monitor and your mouse don't work... how are you gonna file these bugs?
<SilverFox> I don't see oneiric specific bugs on these issues on launchpad, but on the macbook wiki it says the external display worked fine in Lucid according to the mactel wiki.
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: i am busy trying to look for songs which meets the size ok. now 1 song is transferring to you
<SilverFox> Bodsda: my main monitor and touchpad work fine (its a laptop)
<Sidewinder1> Bodsda, Telnet! You must be older than I.. I remember when kermit was the preferred protocol.
<marcela> hola
<Bodsda> SilverFox: :) I would have thought they would iron these out, but #ubuntu+1 might be able to advise further
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: got them?
<wind> SilverFox: if you have ati or nvidia graphics, it could be either using or not using the proprietary drivers makes difference in that external display thing
<kermit> Sidewinder1: me too :(
<urlin2u> SilverFox, if you file a bug report you will find out f it is a actual bug generally. Have you looked on the web for others having the same problem, or itemized the problems here for help.
<wind> SilverFox: I noticed 11.10 has proprietary drivers on by default while older ubuntu distros did not
<Bodsda> Sidewinder1: I doubt it, I get disciplineries at work for making my manager feel old when I tell him my first phone had more processing power than his first computer
<Sidewinder1> kermit, Big surprise, there! ;-)
<Sidewinder1> Bodsda, :D
<SilverFox> wind: nvidia, but I've tried switching through the available 'additional drivers'
<SilverFox> urlin2u: I have looked, but haven't found anything suggesting that others have trouble with this, nor is there any similar bugs on launchpad.
<_cb> If there was a way to import the evolution tar files into tbird I would have kept T-bird but if I have to install evolution to migrate to t-bird then I may as well stay in ev untll my next upgrade
<wind> SilverFox: btw, it might be useful to try nvidia-settings, and try enable the external monitor with that
<Sidewinder1> Bodsda, My first wireless was a "bag-phone." Ot, I know,,..
<SilverFox> #ubuntu+1 says penguin support, and oneiric support is in #ubuntu in their topic.
<wind> SilverFox: since you're using the proprietary (additional) driver
<SilverFox> wind: haven't tried that.  I'll take a look.
<wind> SilverFox: there might still be a bug but that might work around it
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, the dcc's dont seem to be working
<Bodsda> _cb: there is info on importing from evolution to thunderbid - see if this helps (ignore the fact that it was written for intrepid): http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-migrate-from-evolution-to-thunderbird-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2008/12/04
<Sidewinder1> Don't wanna' get yelled at..
<SilverFox> wind: this MBP has TWO graphics cards, and doesn't have a BIOS, so only one of them shows up in lspci.  I wonder if this is an EFI issue.
<_cb> Bodsda yes but I have to install evolution, import the tar files into evolution and then migrate to t-bird.
<Bodsda> SilverFox: EFI protects the boot loader from loading unsigned code, if you get to the OS, I wouldnt think its an EFI issue
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: did you get another one?
<SilverFox> wind, I'm not at the office, so i can't check out the display atm, but in the nvidia control panel, it seems to 'remember' my external monitor.  This looks promising.
<Bodsda> _cb: yeah, 5 minute job to do the install & import
<_cb> This unity UI is going to take some getting used too.
<SilverFox> Bodsda: EFI also tells the hardware what to 'power on', does it not?
<turbokumbi> does anyone know how to solve this: http://pastebin.com/vtJBhGcm ?
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, no it didnt transfer
<wind> SilverFox: I have no idea how to switch between the display "cards" in linux, but nvidia-settings often helps in multi display setups when using the nvidia drivers :)
<NeoCicak> hi ...i'm having a problem with sudo su - command....  i need to be able to sudo su - to a specific account, then execute a few command as that account. How can I do it in one command?
<SilverFox> Regarding the 'magicmouse', its  bluetooth mouse, and doesn't get detected by default, but after loading bluez tools, I see it on the command line, but still cannot connect to it.
<Bodsda> SilverFox: can't find any sources online to indicate UEFI disabling PCI devices
<kla> sudo su ? woow
<SilverFox> wind/Bodsa: interesting thread about trying to get EFI to switch between cards: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1076879.html
<wind> SilverFox: I think both chips (the slow and the fast one) should work with both monitors.. it's only either a performance or a battery life issue if it's locked to always one
<SilverFox> wind: i think you're right.
<unitheory> turbokumbi, where did you get the commands you entered?
<roo7> my raid0 (2 disks) system just died , saying "no operation system" when i boot on the 3rd disk with ubuntu on ... i can still acess the data.. what to do?
<turbokumbi> unitheory: from the readme file
<Bodsda> roo7: do you get the bootloader from the raid disks?
<turbokumbi> unitheory: well, the -fpermissive magic was not there, but i gave it a try
<unitheory> turbokumbi, that's what i was wondering about
<unitheory> turbokumbi, same error without it?
<xuser1> can you help me to get nvidia driver work on gnome3 fallback mode?
<turbokumbi> unitheory: yep.
<roo7> Bodsda, i belive it was a pure windows7 setting
<Bodsda> turbokumbi: have you looked at the code to see if there is an invalid conversion?
<dr_willis> xuser1:  it would seem odd they work on other desktops but not fallback mode.
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: i am sendind two now ok
<turbokumbi> Bodsda: i looked around, but since i don't really understand c++ conversions, idk if that's the real problem
<xuser1> so it does not work in fallback mode?
<dr_willis> xuser1:  X uses the drivers.. the desktop shouldent matter...
<Bodsda> roo7: remove your ubuntu drive, boot off a win7 cd and run the fixboot commands: http://windows7themes.net/how-to-fix-mbr-in-windows-7.html
<dr_willis> xuser1:  state whats going on exactly.
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: two are done now one more
<xuser1> no it work in default g3 mode
<Bodsda> turbokumbi: fair enough. its probably not anyway
<xuser1> it doesnt work in fallback mode
<dr_willis> !dosentwork
<xuser1> any ideas?
<dr_willis> xuser1:  clarify whats not working....
<roo7> kk
<NeoCicak> hi ...i'm having a problem with sudo su - command....  i need to be able to sudo su - to a specific account, then execute a few command as that account. How can I do it in one command?
<xuser1> the driver not work
<dr_willis> Gnome-shell runs on top of gnome on top of X.. gnome fallback is a differnt set of apps running on top of gnome on top of X.
<dr_willis> xuser1:  and what does it do exactly?  expoldes? makes smoke?  gives some error message?
<Bodsda> NeoCicak: I didn't think you could do a non-interactive su on an account that had a password
<turbokumbi> unitheory, Bodsda : any idea?
<xuser1> when minimize windows effects, desktop notifications  .
<xuser1> compiz zooming efects...
<Bodsda> turbokumbi: van you link me to the source download
<xuser1> etc
<Bodsda> can*
<SipuliSopuli> hi
<NeoCicak> Bodsda: i can do sudo su - to that account without being prompted for password
<dr_willis> xuser1:  as far as i know the classic mode does not have effects..
<turbokumbi> Bodsda : http://code.google.com/p/kopete-xfire/downloads/list
<djskidd> Help
<djskidd> I want to install Windows 98 to a V<
<wind> NeoCicak: man su, there's -c parameter
<pietr101> Hello, how to limit upload speed for specified user with htaccess. I googled, but did not found a solution. Thanks in advance
<xuser1> but the notifications area is not transparent
<xuser1> and more issues
<djskidd> *VM in VirtualBox. How do I get VirtualBox to read from my host CD drive and boot from it?
<Bodsda> NeoCicak: only because you have entered your sudo password in the last 5 minutes, try   sudo -k; sudo su - user
<NeoCicak> wind: sure.. i know about the -c param... but how can i hook it with sudo? the -c might be 'captured' by the sudo command
<OerHeks> djskidd, add the cd to your mediamanager, in the vbox menu
<wind> NeoCicak: add -c as last parameter, and after that the command, i.e. "su <user> -c ls" to see files :)
<helghareeb> djskidd: U need to mark CD Rom from Devices to be used with VM
<Bodsda> turbokumbi: installing depens now, will try to compile
<lighta> hey here, does someone using netbeans here ? having some trouble lauching it sometime, it's like it's closing with no reason
<SipuliSopuli> i have problem woth anysee e30 c plus, scan says that no frontend found so what to do? I have installed everything with this manual http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers
<SipuliSopuli> *with
<NeoCicak> wind: mmmm... there's a sudo before the su
<Poz> hi
<dr_willis> bbl
<Poz> I am new here
<wind> NeoCicak: if you run "su" as root then it doesn't ask for user's password, but know that it works non-interactively only if it's in a script that truly is ran by root for example in some init script.. if you run it as normal user with sudo then sudo will prompt for a password
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, first you press sync and then left/right click on the temp buttons to mix them
<Poz> do people talk here?
<Bodsda> Poz: nope
<testswap> Hello
<Poz> I have some simple problems with ubuntu
<salty> !#ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Poz> hi test
<xuser1> i enabled some effects using compiz setting manager but video driver is still not working
<HQRaja> Does any of you know of a simplenote client for Linux?
<xuser1> any ideas?
<Poz> mostly just how to change options
<Mattheas> Does anyone know how to load specific drivers for an ethernet port?
<HQRaja> !simplenote
<xangua> HQRaja: nevernote
<testswap> I have Ubuntu minimal installation, for some reason, in *man, I'm unable to scroll down with the arror key when I ssh in? I'm getting a terminal bell?
<HQRaja> !#simplenote
<Barbariandude> xuser1, what model??
<HQRaja> xangua: Thanks, lemme check it out
<NeoCicak> wind: hmmmm ok....but how can i sudo su - <account>   without being prompted for password?
<xuser1> nvidia gf6100nf405
<theadmin> testswap: Try with j for down and k for up
<testswap> theadmin: I have tried that, same result
<xangua> HQRaja: i believe it changed it's name, but search for nevernote and you will find it
<theadmin> testswap: Huh, weird
<xuser1> any ideas?
<HQRaja> xangua: I found it under the name of nevernote...so the name still seems to be the same
<Bodsda> turbokumbi: unfortunately I can't compile it because I don't have kde4, and theres no way im installing that - sorry
<HQRaja> xangua: Are you certain it supports simplenote synchronization?
<Poz> how do i remove the battery thingy from the top right of my computer (near the time)
<testswap> theadmin: In *vim*, it work normally
<casaburip> ciao
<casaburip> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<turbokumbi> Bodsda: i think i can understand. :D
<testswap> For some reason with *man*, it won't let scroll down :/
<Bodsda> turbokumbi: even kopete to ages to install cause of all the kdelibs
<Bodsda> testswap: hit the space bar
<xangua> HQRaja: oo i thought you said Evernote, no idea then sorry
<testswap> My only choice is to use *s* or *d* to skip lines
<HQRaja> xangua:  OK on the download page (which directed me to its sourceforge page), the name does seem to be changed to NixNote so you were right on that.
<HQRaja> Nah not Evernote...simplenote
<BarkingFish> testswap: sure you not got your scroll lock on? :)
<wind> NeoCicak: I don't know about that, I think it's not possible because of security, you have to use some other means
<Poz> how do i remove the battery thingy from the top right of my computer (near the time)
<NeoCicak> wind: coz i can do that somehow...
<Barbariandude> xuser1, no idea, sorry
<testswap> Bodsda: The helps with scrolling down:) not scrolling up
<Poz> HOW?!
<turbokumbi> Bodsda: the kubuntu channel is dead silent, that's why i came here
<Poz> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME
<testswap> BarkingFish: My laptop keyboard doesn't have Scroll Lock :/
<pfifo> !help | Poz
<ubottu> Poz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Poz> I want to remove the little icon thingys from the top right of my computer
<testswap> It's a very strange behavior
<MonkeyDust> Poz  please don't shout
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: ok yeah i got it now bro thanks hey
<Poz> i am sorry :(
<Poz> i am sleepy and cranky...
<salty> Poz, have you right clicked on them removed them
<BarkingFish> testswap: sorry, didn't realise you were on a laptop
<turbokumbi> Bodsda: could you though explain me why this -fpermissive thing does not work? in my understanding it should make the compiler ignore that 'bad' conversion..
<Poz> there is no remove button
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, im having a graphical error with mixxx right now, but i remember there was a way to cue and autoplay songs that made it automaticly sync and beatmatch
<testswap> BarkingFish: That's fine :/
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, there are some patches available too on the website for more features
<Poz> like there is a e-mail icon, a bluetooth icon, a battery icon... I want them gone
<salty> just wondering i use openbox sorry
<Bodsda> testswap: page up?
<MonkeyDust> Poz  it's probably the 'notification area' or so
<Bodsda> turbokumbi: it will ignore warnings, but wont ignore compile time errors - afaik
<testswap> I've worked with RPM based distros and I"m trying to learn Ubuntu commands... *man* not working properly is making the job harder :(
<Poz> i see
<testswap> Bodsda: Nope, that doesn't work either :/
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: how to get them my brother
<pietr101> Hello, how to limit upload speed for specified user with htaccess. I googled, but did not found a solution. Thanks in advance
<Poz> so how to edit this 'notification area'?
<Dr-Willis> :!apt
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, you have to compile from source... this was a year or two ago so debain may have some newer stuff
<Dr-Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Poz> this is all so new to me
<Poz> i wish i knew what I was doing like you guys
<Dr-Willis> Poz:  the webupd8 blog site has some tweaking guides.. i wouldent worry about things like notification icons and so forth.
<Mr_EE1> pfifo:  so what should i do
<Poz> but they bother me. i have a red empty battery thing always reminding me that my battery does not work
<Barbariandude> Poz, take your battery out then
<Poz> it does not solve the problem
<salty> Poz right click on battery icon and see if there is a 'properties' selection
<Dr-Willis> learn the basics of the os first. then worry about other stuff
<Barbariandude> Poz, the indicator is there even without the battery?
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, goto http://www.mixxx.org/ and get the latest version and read all about its features
<Poz> yes
<Poz> i did, no open to make it not show up
<wind> wonder what'd be best way to turn vmware disk images into qemu disk images :) if qemu can take raw images, could just 'dd' those in vmware to usb disk and then use them in qemu
<pfifo> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0+dfsg0-4 (oneiric), package size 2449 kB, installed size 4876 kB (Only available for linux-any all)
<Poz> i am using ubuntu 11.4
<Dr-Willis> the tweak guides and other guides posted at the webupd8 and omgubuntu and askubuntu.com sites mention all sorts of tips on removeing stuff, or adding stuff of other  tweaks.,
<Poz> i mean 11.1
<Mattheas> Does anyone know how to load specific drivers for an ethernet port?
<salty> click that and see if there is an option to keep it from showing up
<Dr-Willis> Mattheas:  load the module needed by the chipset is all one normally does.
<salty> ok
<Poz> there is no option
<Mr_EE1> pfifo: ok thanks again :) hey
<Dr-Willis> brb
<Mattheas> Dr-Willis: so in /etc/modules I put r8168 however it's continuing to load the wrong driver.
<Crash_O-D> what can i use to decompile swf and recompile?
<_cb> removed thundebird, re-installed evolution. How do I get the mail folder on the top right corner to start evolution?
<MonkeyDust> Poz  http://pricklytech.wordpress.com/2011/04/30/ubuntu-11-4-natty-customizing-the-notification-area-in-unity/
<dagerik> http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png this is gnome, how can i fix graphics error?
<dagerik> http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png this is gnome, how can i fix graphics error?
<Poz> im looking
<dr_willis> Hmm... Did an install of 11.10 lubuntu.. and it seems it auto setup the PAE kernel for me. since i have 8gb of ram on this box Im guessing...
<dr_willis> never noticed it doing that befor.
<Lasers> Wow. That's smart. :)
<dr_willis> Mattheas:  blacklist any module you dont want to auto load.
<xangua> install graphic drivers dagerik ¿
<dr_willis> Lasers:  except this is on a flash drive.. so i dont really want the pae kernel for when i plug this thing into my netbook. :) but we will see if it works there also.
<Mattheas> can I blacklist per device? Because I need that module for the onboard NIC
<dr_willis> Mattheas:  no idea there.
<Mattheas> k
<Lasers> dr_willis: Ah. Unforeseen consequences.
<dr_willis> Lasers:  ive never noticed it doing the pae trick. :) but i normally use 64bit anyway
<salty> Poz try here http://askubuntu.com/questions/65751/how-do-i-remove-the-battery-icon-from-top-bar
<MonkeyDust> Poz  Go to Power Management Preferences and click the tab labelled General then check the box Always Display Battery Icon in the Notification Area
<unitheory> turbokumbi, based on preliminary research: seems like a problem with the source code
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com is getting a good collection of tips gathered
<salty> Poz or just listen to MonkeyDust he's correct
<turbokumbi> unitheory : and is it possible to fix the code itself?
<Poz> ok
<unitheory> turbokumbi, possible? yes
<salty> they're getting better dr_willis
<turbokumbi> unitheory : but i guess you don't know the solution :P
<unitheory> turbokumbi, no, sorry
<Poz> how to find power managment?
<_cb> how can I edit the applications started by the mail folder icon on the upper right?
<Poz> thank you for your help so far?
<Poz> i mean with out a question mark though
<salty> left side of the top bar , last option to the right Poz
<Poz> thanks..
<turbokumbi> unitheory: well, thanks anyway
<dagerik> i am having trouble fully utilizing my graphics card. the UI lags, on my brand new laptop. i am using the propriatary driver. this is way beyond my skills. wat do?
<Barbariandude> dagerik, what laptop?
<Poz> salty, it does not exist
<dagerik> Barbariandude: acer aspire 5943G
<HQRaja> :( Why isn't there a single simplenote client available for Linux?
<HQRaja> :`(
<Poz> in the system settings i have a option for 'Power'
<dagerik> Barbariandude: it has ati mobility radeon, with intel i7 cpu
<abiss27> hey guys I did a minimal ubuntu install which I'm to, and I did not want to use gnome-core because of epiphany and empathy, so I'm just using gdm so far I'm happy with, but in my home folder the icons show as files and not folders I need help with this
<Barbariandude> dagerik, does it have optimus?
<Poz> but it does not have tabs. Only three options, suspend when inactive for: "Dont suspend", When the lid is closed: "Suspend" When the power is critically low: " "
<Kottizen> evening everyone - I got a Nvidia card with a HDMI port and it's not really working... I want the audio to be routed through that port to my external speakers, but everything just goes quiet when I try... here's what I've tried so far - any help is highly appreciated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11528405
<salty> Poz what's on the top bar on the left side?
<dagerik> Barbariandude: what is optimus? nothing about optimus in specifications on the note attached to laptop
<Barbariandude> dagerik, found it, the answer is yes. Lemme craft you a little something
<nac-godfather> I have a file called securitty in /etc/, is that usual, or should it be spelled correctly (security)?
<OerHeks> HQRaja, maybe this page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Notation i like lilypond
<nac-godfather> actually it's spelled securetty
<pfifo> Mr_EE1, you still around?
<Poz> it says "XChat IRC"
<salty> MonkeyDust, is gonna have to help you here... I don't have the same setup
<Poz> Thanks for your attempts anyways!
<salty> np
<HQRaja> OerHeks: Lemme check it out, thanks
<HQRaja> OerHeks: Oh it's about music...simplenote isn't a musical note editor, but rather a text note app =) Thanks for trying to help though...its the thought that counts.
<aum> hi - upgraded to evolution 3.03, now evolution thinks it's always offline (and has greyed out the 'work online' menu option - what gives?
<salty> abiss27, what window manager are you using?
<abiss27> it's gdm
<salty> i thought gdm was the login manager
<Guest91682> I am having some issues with rc.local
<Guest91682> specifically starting logkeys
<Guest91682> but I am new to Ubuntu
<Guest91682> so any help is greatly appreciated
<MahaVishnu> Guest91682, what is log keys? did you chmod +x /etc/rc.local? pastebin your /etc/rc.local @ pastie.org
<lumio> hello everybody... does anyone know if I can specify more than one mount-point? I want to have /home and /var on one seperate partition
<mkanyicy> hi
<dr_willis> lumio:  just make a soft link if you want to.
<Poz> hi
<jordanm> lumio: yes, a disk can be mounted to multiple locations, but using the same for /home and /var doesn't make much sense
<lumio> joranm ... why not?
<Nins_a> hi all
<dr_willis> you could have a /media/stuff   and link /home to /meida/stuff/home   and link /var/ to /media/stuff/var
<Nins_a> what's this channel ?
<Poz> hi nins
<Poz> i dunno
<Poz> im new here
<mkanyicy> when I boot, ubuntu says it is waiting for network and takes a very long time. this happens everytime i boot. how can i fix this?
<dr_willis> mkanyicy:  how are you networked?
<jordanm> lumio: because it would be the same as just putting your home directories in /var
<salty> Nins_a, this is #ubuntu channel
<mkanyicy> dr_willis, what do you mean
<DJones> Nins_a: This is a support channel for the Ubuntu operating system to try and answer techinal queries & help solve problems with installations
<mkanyicy> dr_willis, i sometimes use ethernet sometimes i use 3G modem
<lumio> joranm ... true but can I do so, while installing ubuntu normally?
<Poz> when i had 11.04, my computer would not boot properly. It would go to this screen where it said login:... after a few mins it would continue to boot
<Poz> now with 11.1, it takes me to this purple screen for about 50 - 80 seconds
<Poz> its like the one that says ubuntu when it shuts down (with the dots)... but instead its just a blank purple screen
<jordanm> lumio: the ubuntu installer may not allow it, not sure. it would probably require manual configuration
<dr_willis> hmm. My whole system boots in like 30 sec. :)
<MahaVishnu> Poz, post your /etc/default/grub to pastebin so people can see it.
<Poz> ok
<Poz> that sounds exciting, i hope i can figure out how to do that
<mkanyicy> dr_willis, im expecting that as well but it takes around 5 minutes or more
<salty> lol
<lumio> joranm: and wouldn't it be easier to just define two mount points?
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | Poz
<ubottu> Poz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jordanm> lumio: just use a bind mount, that's probably the easiest route
<mkanyicy> dr_willis, and there is a special message displayed that it will take up to 60 seconds while waiting for network to be configured
<jordanm> lumio: mount -o bind /var /home (and the equiv in /etc/fstab)
<Poz> ill check that out ubottu, but first i have to copy the grub thing into the pastebin
<MahaVishnu> Poz, ubottu is not a person its a robot ;-)
<mkanyicy> dr_willis, but it takes well beyond that, and I dont even know why ubuntu has to worry about configuring my network all the time all of a sudden
<mkanyicy> :(
<zkxs> Recently, a second volume control has begun appearing in my Notification Area.  How do I get rid of it?  http://i.imgur.com/edIB9.png
<MahaVishnu> mkanyicy, are you using network manager ?
<mkanyicy> MahaVishnu, yes
<mkanyicy> MahaVishnu, you mean that icon in the notification tray?
<MahaVishnu> mkanyicy, switching to using /etc/network/interfaces solved alot of issues for me.  you could put your info in there and then just do a sudo ifup eth0 or add it to /etc/rc.local
<dr_willis> mkanyicy:  on my unnetworked machnes. i dont see any issues. or slowdowns at all.
<Poz> but how did it know that stuff?
<MahaVishnu> mkanyicy, I believe network-manager uses nm-applet for a gui. yes.
<Guest71897> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Poz> MahaVishnu, I pasted it
<mkanyicy> dr_willis, MahaVishnu, this issue shows up even if I dont have any network connection in place
<tyler> hi
<MahaVishnu> Poz, whats the weblink so that I might see it ;-)
<Poz> lol oooh... http://paste.ubuntu.com/766345/
<preludelinux_tv> i finaly got hdmi audio working with my nvidia gtx 460
<mkanyicy> dr_willis, MahaVishnu, thanks for your suggestions, I will fiddle around that /etc/network/interfaces file and google for this issue
<MahaVishnu> Poz, and you get a blank purple screen on boot? of ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Poz> yes
<Poz> for like 50 - 80 seconds
<Poz> and it is consistent
<super789> what is initcl event failed?
<super789> when starting up ubuntu?
<MahaVishnu> Poz, change the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<ftn> Hey there. On the start menu, I have a bunch of entries for games I installed a while a go. Is there a way to re-generate the menu?, please
<pfifo> super789, can you give a bit more detail
<Poz> ok i did it
<tightwork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opennebula/+bug/902597
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 902597 in opennebula (Ubuntu) "opennebula-sunstone requested an impossible situation... apt-get" [Undecided,New]
<super789> pfifo while loading up ubuntu in recoverymode>regular startup, i receive a post with severel services, and the inictl event says failed
<Poz> i am having a problem saving. give me a sec
<preludelinux_tv> at least its nice to have sound again
<pfifo> super789, is it causing a problem for you?
<MahaVishnu> Poz, did you open the file with gksudo ? or sudo
<super789> pfifo i dont know, but it apears to be working
<MahaVishnu> Poz, gksudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<nsaquatics> Has anybody here successfully installed drivers for the USB over IP MCS8140?
<Poz> gedit
<theadmin> ftn: What exactly do you mean by "regenerating" it? Entries dissapear and appear as soon as programs are deleted or installed.
<MahaVishnu> Poz, or gedit if thats what you use
<super789> during the instalations of ubuntu i havent defined the root password.. just a user and his password
<Poz> i just double clicked on it. it says that root only has read only access
<MahaVishnu> Poz, do you know how to open a terminal?
<Poz> yea
<Poz> yeah*
<pfifo> super789, you can ignore it, initctl is a relic from the old sysvinit
<nac-godfather> Anyone here familiar with using ettercap?
<MahaVishnu> Poz, open one and do gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Poz> ok
<super789> thanks pfifo
<ftn> theadmin the thing is that in the menu, there are some entries for programs that were installed some time in the past but are no longer installed. So I was wondering how to update the menu to the current state
<Poz> k, it worked
<MahaVishnu> Poz, sudo update-grub or update-grub2 if that doesn't work
<MahaVishnu> from a terminal
<pfifo> super789, the root account is disabled in ubuntu
<Poz> it saved this time
<xangua> pfifo: super789 more acurate, there is no root password set
<super789> ok, but i will need it when i try to install a usb wifi dongle?
<pfifo> super789, no, use sudo instead
<pfifo> !sudo | super789
<ubottu> super789: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Poz> what is the next step Mahacishnu?
<theadmin> ftn: Normally they get autoremoved, but if that bugged out you can use a program like alacarte or lxmed to remove the orphans manually
<nsaquatics> This is the package: www.moschip.com/data/products/MCS8140/MCS8140_US_Linux.tar.gz when I go to "make", it errors out.
<pfifo> nsaquatics, can you pastebin the entire build output
<ftn> theadmin got them, there were old files in ~/.local/share/applications  Thanks for your time! :)
<super789> thanks
<nsaquatics> pfifo, sure
<FrozenFire> Is it possible to use xorg-edgers, but not use the xserver-xorg-input-* packages?
<MahaVishnu> Poz, did you update-grub ?
<theadmin> ftn: np, glad to be of help
<FrozenFire> These touchpad drivers are sure harshing my buzz :P
<Poz> yes
<nsaquatics> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/VWJNMAAH
<pfifo> nsaquatics, did you install your kernel headers?
<racar> Hello folks, i want to do a "screenshot" of a selected area with clicking anywhere ( like the screenshot app in the accessories )  I want to show a menu in a application but if i click anywhere, the menu is gone. Any idea ? l
<nsaquatics> Yes.
<nsaquatics> pfifo,yes
<pfifo> racar, use gimp's screenshot
<MahaVishnu> Poz, listen carefully. maybe write this down on paper. When you reboot. it will load in text mode ( so maybe you can see why its taking so long to boot ) now. depending on your setup wou *might* need to type sudo service lightdm start OR sudo service gdm start and you *might* need to hit ctrl+alt+f7 after that.
<FrozenFire> preludelinux_tv, Keep it in-channel, if you please ;)
<Poz> lol ok
<FrozenFire> And no, I haven't messed with xorg.conf, because that tends to break the autoconfiguration
<MahaVishnu> Poz, questions ?
<racar> pfifo, if i use gimp i need to click somewhere so the menu will disappear
<super789> is there any change that i can do to the system so that the desktop becomes more fluid?
<bpietro> racar: or gimps' screenshot, as pfifo say, or delayed one (whole screen) and then cut it
<Poz> i think i got it
<Poz> so should i go try and report back here?
<MahaVishnu> Poz, yea.
<Poz> k
<racar> bpietro , yes i can do a whole screenshot but i need to edit after.  Thats making me sad ;)
<bpietro> racar: have a cake and eat it :)
<racar> hahaha
<pfifo> nsaquatics, can you verify that this file exists /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-34-generic/include/config/auto.conf
<buster1> I now have a fresh 11.10 installation. Should Jockey be offering me drivers for my Nvidia GTX570? Or should Nouveau have been installed automatically?
<nsaquatics> pfifo, yes I can... it's there..
<pfifo> nsaquatics, well in that case i would say that the module isnt compatable with the kernel version you have
<super789> pfifo i had the ubuntu running in the p3 500. shut down the computer, started it and i doesnt do nothing after pickup linux normal startup or recovery mode.. just a black screen...
<nsaquatics> pfifo, Well that figures...
<pfifo> nsaquatics, there is also the chance that their build system is misconfigured
<nsaquatics> I guess I'll try and hassle the manufacturer to see if they can't update it..
<rstreeter> I am having issues with my wireless in 11.10
<poz> MahVishnu!!!!!!
<poz> i am back
<poz> so there was still a purple screen
<rstreeter> was wondering how to fix this due to the fact that I can't connect to the net
<poz> then some text
<DasRacis> hey whats grey and looks good on a police officer
<MahaVishnu> poz, good. what did your journey teach you.
<DasRacis> the world trade center
<poz> then i loged in and typed the stuff you told me too and here i am
<poz> i took a picture of the text screen
<poz> some error or somthing
<ScramTech> Well I finally got my RocketRAID 2640 controller working.  lshw shows me it's logical name is /dev/sdb, /dev/sdb1, and /dev/sdb2.  I assume I need to mount sdb1 and sdb2 to something so that I can access them?
<MahaVishnu> DasRacis, wow. dude. go die
<MahaVishnu> !ops | DasRacis
<ubottu> DasRacis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<poz> i will send it to myself in an email and then send it to you some how
<MahaVishnu> thx jpds ;-)
<MahaVishnu> poz, upload to imageshack.us or somethin
<poz> ok
<cosm0s> Buenas. Alguien ha configurado una desatendida ?
<GridCube> !imagebin | MahaVishnu , poz
<ubottu> MahaVishnu , poz: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<nsaquatics> pfifo, thanks for helping..
<Q-collective> is there some way to put the dock in Unity on the right instead of on the left? it's really not a good place to be on the left in my experience, as many apps put their functional UI controls there too.
<Q-collective> so the dock is in the way
<poz> thanks ubottu, but imageshack.us worked fine
<pfifo> Q-collective, rotate your monitor 180 degrees
<poz> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/20111210172738.jpg/
<Q-collective> pfifo: that merely reverses my problem and adds another bunch of usability issues :-)
<RonaldJ> Does anyone know how to slowdown the mouse scrollwheel under linuxmint?
<poz> q-collective... sacrifices must be made...
<DJones> !mint | RonaldJ
<ubottu> RonaldJ: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<poz> ubottu, how are you so smart?
<ubottu> poz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MahaVishnu> poz, pastebin lsmod | grep tpm
<RonaldJ> join #linuxmint-help
<poz> do i type the into a terminal?
<MahaVishnu> poz, yea meng.
<sburwood1> I've been trying to update my computer for the past 16 days.  I get packages upgraded, but the system tells me that there is a problem with a GPG key and that I haven't updated the packages for the past 16 days.  What do I need to do to resolve the problem?
<poz> poz@ubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep tpm *new line* tpm_tis                18546  0
<poz> thats what i get
<urlin2u> RonaldJ, /join
<RonaldJ> DJones a empty channel is not helping me a lot.
<moepigal124h> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<sburwood1> Anyone with an idea??
<bpietro> RonaldJ: on irc.spotchat.org, not here
<Canadian1296> sburwood1 i can help
<DJones> RonaldJ: You need to connect to a different irc network, irc.spotchat.org instead of the freenode network that the ubuntu support channels are on
<Matthew> Turkce bilen var mý?
<Matthew> Turkce bilen var mý?
<DJones> !tr | Matthew
<ubottu> Matthew: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sburwood1> Canadian1296: How?
<pfifo> sburwood1, can you paste bin apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<MahaVishnu> poz, blacklist tpm_tis add that to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Matthew> Thansk
<urlin2u> sburwood1, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys (gpg key)
<sburwood1> pfifo: I will get back to that
<Canadian1296> sburwood1: Try wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | apt-key add -
<sburwood1> urlin2u: I'll do that, too
<Canadian1296> that works when making a livecd
<super789> in the grub, i pick generic ubuntu just get a black screen with a dash bliking a couple os seconds later the screen show the no signal warning.. and i can boot ubuntu. any hint?
<RonaldJ> bpietro DJones Ok Thanks!!!
<super789> *i cant
<mamece2> hello, how can i kill a process? i did X in the CLI but is really messy, so i go back with ctrl+alt+F1 and i cant get back to CLI
<bpietro> :)
<DJones> RonaldJ: You're welcome
<poz> do i just add the line tpm_tis at the end of the file or somthing?
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | super789
<ubottu> super789: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MahaVishnu> poz, blacklist tpm_tis
<poz> k, done
<webnet> Hi all! :D whats shakin?
<MahaVishnu> poz, k reboot and see if the error is gone / boots faster.
<sburwood1> urlin2u: I did your command
<poz> ok. ill report back here when its done
<urlin2u> sburwood1, with the gpg key inserted that you get in a apt-get update in the terminal?
<unitheory> mamece2, what do you mean by CLI ?
<bpietro> mamece2: Ctrl+Alt+F2, another terminal, then log in and kill X
<mamece2> unitheory:  command line interface
<buster1> mamece2: not really sure what you mean. maybe "sudo stop lightdm".
<rodman> hey guys, i am trying to get a usb hdd to be auto mounted (with rw permission for users in group 'admin') but i can't get it done. what's the prefered way? fstab or udev rules? there's a massive article on the latter on serverfault but it seems SO complicated compared to adding a single line to fstab.
<mamece2> bpietro: when i do ctrl+alt+F2 i get to the messed up X
<buster1> "kill a process"?
<moepigal124h> https://bitly.com/uPBolO+
<sburwood1> urlin2u: Does this jibberish mean something to you? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/766380/
<unitheory> kill a process: pkill -9 processname
<Q-collective> or killall <processname>
<mamece2> unitheory: i cant get to another cli
<unitheory> mamece2, can you ctrl+alt+backspace the x ?
<pfifo> rodman, the udev method is preferred for removable devices
<poz> MahaVishnu, I am back!
<rodman> pfifo: is there a very simple approach to it?
<sburwood1> urlin2u: Does the paste mean something?
<rodman> (couldnt find any)
<pfifo> rodman, manually mount
<urlin2u> sburwood1, not sure can you pastebin all the text from running sudo apt-get update in a paste bin
<Canadian1296> im building my ideal livecd (much thanks to pfifo and webnet), and im trying to decide what packages i should install. Im install packages like parted, emacs, aircrack, tcpdump, testdisk, photorec, wipe, etc. Any more i should get?
<rodman> pfifo: but then i have to use sudo and it won't be available to other users
<MahaVishnu> poz, succesor ?
<bpietro> mamece2: last resort - remote login from another box  :) or hard reset
<poz> ok, so it was purple for a bit, not very long. maybe 30 seconds... then it did the text thing. no errors and then i logged in and typed the lightdm start thing
<poz> it was faster
<MahaVishnu> poz, so no more error either ?
<poz> no more error
<poz> all "[OK]
<poz> "
<pfifo> rodman, you can add options to a manual mount to let users access it. you could put in in fstab but it will only automount on boot, udev will make it automount when it gets plugged in
<MahaVishnu> poz, ok you can change. /etc/default/grub that line from "text" back to "quiet splash" you remeber where?
<poz> yes
<kimp> hey!  Whats a good choice of IRC client?
<poz> and then updated it?
<unitheory> kimp, uplink
<webnet> Canadian1296, which version are you building from 10.X or 11.X
<pfifo> kimp, mIRC with wine
<rodman> pfifo: thanks, i will look for that
<Canadian1296> 10.04
<webnet> kimp, XCHAT is the one i use :)
<MahaVishnu> poz, then update that bad boy.
<Canadian1296> building 10.04 under 10.04
<kimp> hey webnet, thanks for your help a few days ago.  Turned out I needed a new hard drive...
<ScramTech>  I know it's been awhile... but I finally got the RocketRAID 2640 drivers installed and it worked!  I had to sort out the instructions between the two guides and make a custom dkms.conf file.  The raid array now shows up as /dev/sdb, /dev/sdb1 (old windows boot partition), and /dev/sdb2 (main array where windows was installed).
<MahaVishnu> poz, glad it worked for ya. I gotta run out now ;-)
<ScramTech> I'm kind of stuck now though... from my reading it seems I need to mount  the /dev/sdb devices somehow... but I'm not sure how?  Would it be possible to create a mount point called "raid", mount /sdb to that and reformat the array before I go and try to add it to /etc/fstab?
<poz> k
<poz> thanks!!!
<sburwood1> urlin2u: Here's a lot of stuff pastebin.ubuntu.com/766384/
<poz> ALOT!
<mamece2> i have x problems, i have a trident video card , when i try to load X i get no screen error
<ScramTech> I don't mean to be a bother with more questions, I am just not having much luck with the ubuntu server docs.  :)
<bpietro> kimp: oh, with today's prices  :(
<webnet> kimp ahh howd you figure that oout?
<sam22> hail !!! people of this channel!
<sam22> o/
<webnet> bpietro, they arent too bad for ones like maxtor
<webnet> sam22 Hi! lol
<tightwork> anyone know about opennebula-sunstone? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opennebula/+bug/902597
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 902597 in opennebula (Ubuntu) "opennebula-sunstone requested an impossible situation... apt-get" [Undecided,New]
<connor_> Hey guys
<connor_> Any of you guys got any expirence with SD readers?
<sburwood1> urlin2u: get the gist of the problem?
<Canadian1296> connor_ Hi
<connor_> I've got a massive problem, if anybody could help me solve it, I'd be eternally gretefull.
<sburwood1> connor_: I had a problem with my EEPC and its SD card reader
<rypervenche> !ask | connor_
<ubottu> connor_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<urlin2u> sburwood1, I see oneiric and natty hits do you know how to open the sources.list in read and write and adjust this mixture of mirrors.
<sburwood1> connor_: but I sent it back to ASUS and they replaced the mother board
<kimp> webnet, I had three partitions to start with.  After I installed ubuntu (many times!) I had 5, all of which windows reported as primary.  I thought windows was mis-reporting.  Anyhow, got a new disk with not partitions and started again.  Very happy!  Also, had to drop back to lucid, which suits me fine!
<Canadian1296> connor_ what's your question
<sburwood1> urlin2u: Tell me how, and I'll try
<connor_> Well, basically, I've got a new laptop, and then realised that the lock mechanism in the SD reader doesn't work
<connor_> The spring-loaded bit works, but the lock doesn't. :/
<urlin2u> sburwood1, have you added any ppa's or is your sources list basically stock with out the anomalies.
<ikonia> connor_:  not really an ubuntu issue
<bpietro> kimp: sure mis-reported, it's impossible create more then 4 primary partitions
<sburwood1> urlin2u: ppa's??
<connor_> I know, I'm aware
<rypervenche> connor_: So what's your question?
<connor_> But I thought I'd ask you lot, you seem a lovely community
<ikonia> connor_: ok, that's not ontopic for this channel,
<ikonia> connor_: try ##hardware
<webnet> connor_ take it to a repair shop. sadly there isnt much we cah do here def try the hardware channel tho they may have some tips
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all, I am having issues with 11.10 seemingly randomly logging me off.
<reCAPTCHA> Is this common?
<sburwood1> reCAPTCHA: I hope not.  I've never experienced that
<urlin2u> sburwood1, ppa's are 3rd party repos for stuff in launchpaad. So here is a link to generate the stock sources.list for what ever version you have installed Oneiric I suspect. You can use it a a refrence as to what your source list should look like. You can open yours with gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<urlin2u> pastebin.ubuntu.com/766384/
<webnet> reCAPTCHA, well... its most likely a bug. Oneric JUST came out and so it will be buggy for a while. i dont know of any sort of issue that might cause that
<bpietro> connor_: you have a problem, Asus replaced MoBo. Problem resolved or persist?
<sburwood1> urlin2u: The only ppa I can think of is Opera
<reCAPTCHA> It seems to happen mostly when I have firefox open... I thought maybe it was an issue with flash... but now it is happening when I am not viewing any flash.
<reCAPTCHA> I actually had a similar issue with 10.04
<urlin2u> sburwood1, sorry here is the link http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/   you could replace yours with the websites if needed. If you have a opera it is probably in the sources.list.d
<InvaderZim> Help, Ubuntu (not classic nor unity) is creating a nautilus process that eats up all my cpu, giving loads of 5.0
<kimp> I'm now trying to upgrade PHPUnit from the lucid default (V3.4).  Any tips?
<InvaderZim> nautilus process command is: nautlius /home/user/Desktop
<skreanata> hey ubuntu guys. I am tring to extract a clip from a video using ffmpeg? can anyone help me with the code?
<buster1> skreanata: how far have you got?
<Canadian1296> skreanata, like just choose a portion of the video to save as a new clip?
<InvaderZim> and just for the record, my desktop icons have disappeared
<InvaderZim> a logout/login will show them again
<skreanata> i am newbie to ffmpeg but i have successfully converted some videos. my main problem is i want to extract the clip with same quality, same codec, same audio and video bitrate
<skreanata> main point is i want everything in same quality.
<InvaderZim> skreanata: look the manual, the codec you want to use is called "copy"
<InvaderZim> skreanata: man ffmpeg. the command uses like -acopy -vcopy
<sburwood1> urlin2u: Wouldn't it be easier to just remove the Natty hits?
<skreanata> i have looked at manual. and that is where i learned all the things from. but i wanted to get some help from a person.
<buster1> InvaderZim, you said "giving loads of 5.0",what does that mean?
<skreanata> thanks invaderzim.
<InvaderZim> buster1: load average: 5.0 (1 min)
<buster1> skreanata: do the ffmpeg guys have a support channel?
<skreanata> invader may i talk to you in separate window?
<InvaderZim> skreanata: that would not be helpful as others wouldn't gain from it
<skreanata> buster1: i don't know about their support channel. i googled there forum but i tought i may as well get help from ubuntu irc channel.
<buster1> it's really for supporting ubuntu itself.
<InvaderZim> skreanata: From the man pages: -vcodec codec Force video codec to codec. Use the "copy" special value to tell that the raw codec data must be copied as is.
<skreanata> InvaderZim: wait a moment let me look manual.
<InvaderZim> skreanata: useful if you just want to change the container
<sandjkirkland> is anybody familiar with the program wicd
<Canadian1296> sandjkirkland: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<sandjkirkland> canadian: I installed wicd but now the ubuntu software center does not recognize internet connection. I can install and download through terminal
<sburwood1> urlin2u: I did what you seemed to suggest.  Now that I have saved the new info, do I need to reboot or can I try to update?
<Canadian1296> ive never used it, i just googled wicd. Try removing it and see what happens
<urlin2u> sburwood1, probably I was just giving you a correct list as a reference for that, and just letting you know of all the options
<skreanata> InvaderZim: help me with one more code
<urlin2u> sburwood1, run a update
<sburwood1> thx
<sburwood1> urlin2u: Hold on, I'll tell you if update manager worked out or not
<sandjkirkland> canadian1296: by suggestions I uninstalled the original network-manager. how do I reinstall is
<urlin2u> sburwood1, it looked like a upgrade from natty to oneric didn't remove the natty repos.
<InvaderZim> skreanata: ?
<skreanata> InvaderZim: suppose i have hd video. i want to convert it to smaller resolution but i want to maintain everything else. what would be the code in this case?
<InvaderZim> skreanata: is ur name renata?
<skreanata> i have used -sameq but the resulted video was bigger in size.
<skreanata> InvaderZim: my real name is noman
<sburwood1> urlin2u: Since you mentioned that, it must have been that, but I'm going to wait until I get back a response from update-manager
<InvaderZim> skreanata: oh maybe u spoke my language, ok
<Canadian1296> what was the original one called (how did you remove it?)
<skreanata> InvaderZim: i speak Urdu / Hindi
<sburwood1> urlin2u: I just got 7 packages to update, so it should be ok, now, thanks
<sburwood1> bye
<skreanata> InvaderZim: renata perhaps mean 'born again'
<InvaderZim> skreanata: uhm ok not mine
<InvaderZim> skreanata: regarding ur question, option i.e. -s 640x480
<sandjkirkland> canadian1296: sudo update-rc.d network-manager remove
<skreanata> InvaderZim: -s 640x480 but same audio and video bitrate and same quality same frame rate
<skreanata> InvaderZim: also the size of resulted file should be smaller since resulted file is in lower resolution
<Canadian1296> sandjkirkland: one sec
<jethrogb> do other people have problems with the ubuntu extras repo?
<InvaderZim> skreanata: can't tell u, I would try it on a few seconds video to see the result. but if u want to be sure just specify the fps and bitrate and etc
<jethrogb> I'm getting this error when running apt-get update: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key
<Canadian1296> sandjkirkland: I have no idea… Sorry i couldnt help
<jethrogb> the keyserver doesn't have any new signatures
<xwin> I have compiled a code but this is not seen in the synaptic, anyone knows how to solve this problem?
<skreanata> InvaderZim: i don't want to specify fps and bitrate because if the source video is in lower fps and bitrate, there is no use in using higher fps and bitrate for resulted video. so i want ffmpeg to take the same fps and bitrate
<sandjkirkland> canadian1296: thanks for trying
<Canadian1296> skreanata: ill check, but im pretty sure theres a same quality argument that does just that...
<skreanata> InvaderZim: yeah there's a -sameq argument but that is for only video, as far as i know. let me check again.
<Crash_O-D> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766400/ errors when trying to make a file to install
<aperture> is there a simple one line command to cd two folders up? for example: "cd .. cd .. "?
<skreanata> InvaderZim: -sameq = same video bit rate
<Metaphysicist> So guys, I have a question about ACPI. I'm on a SONY VAIO laptop, using Xubuntu 11.10, and my FN Volume keys work, but my brightness keys don't. Also, the idle screen brightness change DOES work for power management. What should I do?
<mamece2> hello, how can i mount a usb drive from cli, i need to copy a file into a pendrive
<Canadian1296> skreanata, yeah thats it (-sameq), but i misunderstood the question.
<Metaphysicist> Also, I have yet to install proprietary drivers for my ATI card, will that fix it?
<MonkeyDust> mamece2  mkdir pendrive; sudo mount /dev/blah pendrive
<teej_m> Ok, i've tried googling through this problem but I'm having a hard time understanding what I'm seeing.  I've got an ubuntu derver.  When i type 'df' it says I'm out of space on my main partition (9/9 gigs).  But when I use 'du -hs' it says I'm only using 1.3 gigs
<skreanata> InvaderZim: i can't find same video bitrate option in manual.
<sandjkirkland> anybody familiar with network-manager applet for oneiric
<skreanata> InvaderZim:  oh sorry i can't find same AUDIO bitrate option in manual
<mamece2> MonkeyDust: how can i know the place where the pendrive will be assigned
<MonkeyDust> mamece2  df -h
<skreanata> InvaderZim: i mean what would be equivalent of -sameq for Audio?
<MonkeyDust> mamece2  normally, if you plug the pendrive, it is mounted in /media
<mechbo> anybody know what "Send retweets to all services" does in Gwibber ?
<colonelqubit> I'm looking for an easy-to-install videochat solution between Ubuntu and OSX. Empathy supports xmpp/jingle, but are there any OSX clients with support for jingle?
<jsebean> hello, I recently change my sql passwork and installed pma on my ubuntu server, PMA seems to work fine and login file, however, when I click the privileges tab it takes me back to the login screen. Any ideas?
<InvaderZim> skreanata: why changing the audio bitrate?
<InvaderZim> skreanata: you just want to change the video size, dont mess with the audio part
<Metaphysicist> Nothing on being able to change screen brightness?
<robinsch> hi all, I installed a program that used half of my 16gb ram as swap space, now I uninstalled the program but my total ram still shows up as 8gb, even in BIOS
<robinsch> how can I fix this thanks
<mechbo> Power Manager Brightness Applet is nice on 10.10
<jsebean> hello, I recently change my sql password and installed pma on my ubuntu server, PMA seems to work fine and login file, however, when I click the privileges tab it takes me back to the login screen. Any ideas?
<xwin> I have compiled a code but this is not seen in the synaptic, anyone knows how to solve this problem?
<ikonia> jsebean: you just said that
<ikonia> xwin: the desktop is not aware of your software
<sandjkirkland> anybody familiar with network-manager applet for oneiric
<jsebean> ikonia: any ideas?
<ikonia> xwin: the menu items are normally added as part of the .deb packaged software, you've just compiled code, so the desktop has no idea about it
<Metaphysicist> mechbo: I'm on Xubuntu.
<_cb> how can I add/remove apps to the left bar (what is it called?) in Ubuntu 11.10? How about the indicator applets on top?
<skreanata> InvaderZim: wouldn't audio quality decrease if i don't tell ffmpeg to keep audio intact?
<ikonia> jsebean: I don't use that applicatiom, however getting a stack trace maybe useful
<Canadian1296> skreanata: what are you trying to do exactly?
<skreanata> InvaderZim: Well i am not change audio bitrate. I am infact telling ffmpeg not to change it.
<super789> while adding the nomodeset do boot up parametar should i delete the "_vt. handoff.7" that is after the quiet spalsh???
<InvaderZim> skreanata: just use the copy codec for audio
<super789> urlin2u: can you advise me?
<skreanata> InvaderZim: at this time i am not trying to do anything. but my common use case is. 1. extracting clips from movies. 2. converting entire movie to a lower resolution but keeping audio video quality intact.
<dlbike76> How long does it usually take to run a check for badblocks?
<skreanata> InvaderZim: well at this time i don't have a video at hand that i want to convert. but as soon as i download a new movie, i will try "copy".
<MonkeyDust> dlbike76  depends on the size of your disk and the speed of your pc
<dlbike76> MonkeyDust: I'm checking a 50 gig partition on dual core AMD64 with SATA disk.
<MonkeyDust> dlbike76  if you don't want to wait for it, do it overnight, while you sleep
<dlbike76> MonkeyDust: So it's normal for it to take hours?
<skreanata> InvaderZim: it's time to go. thanks for all the help.
<urlin2u> super789, I ncan't really help any more here other than the original nomodeset option, this option is to get you to the dektop to install drivers if needed like a graphic driver.
<MonkeyDust> dlbike76  can't say, haven't done it, so foar
<MonkeyDust> far*
<InvaderZim> skreanata: no prob hope that it helped somewhat
<super789> ok thx
<InvaderZim> skreanata: yes try -acopy for the audio
<crassus> Is there an up-to-date PPA for the R Language?
<InvaderZim> skreanata: if you want to make it intact
<crassus> the version in the Ubuntu universal repos is old...
<dlbike76> MonkeyDust: Yeah this is the first time that I've had the unfortune of doing it.
<xwin> i
<seniseni> hello.. can anyone help me with hardware select for buying new computer
<urlin2u> super789, what ever edit you do in the grub kernel using e is aalso a per session change only it does not write it to the disc.
<skreanata> InvaderZim: yeah it helped. -acodec copy -vcodec copy ;)
<Rapido3011> seniseni Sure.
<Rapido3011> seniseni What do you need to know?
<imp|cat> Seniseni: intel + nvidia
<skreanata> InvaderZim:  ok man time to go. thanks for the help. bye bye
<seniseni> Rapido3011: hm, i want something on intel i5.. but i dont know what chipset on motherboard i need to buy
<dagerik> how to i switch between windows in the gnome desktop? its to much work to click the windows button to see everything, and then click the one i want
<sandking> hi
<unitheory> HI
<MonkeyDust> dagerik  alt-tab
<dagerik> MonkeyDust: i have too many windows
<Rapido3011> seniseni All Intel motherboards are guaranteed to work with Ubuntu
<Canadian1296> good packages to put on a livecd?
<Tillman32> degerik: Alt-Tab + Directional Arrow
<dagerik> MonkeyDust: well okay, i guess i can live with alt tab. thanks
<foul_owl> how do i connect to a wpa2 access point using the command line? gnome network manager/nm-applet is broken and beyond hope.
<MonkeyDust> dagerik  use more than one virtual desktop
<seniseni> Rapido3011: nice, but i looking for good hardware "list" to buy)) argh my english bad.. u dont know where i can look at good "picks" of hardware)
<super789> urlin2u: do you know any command to make the ubuntu system more lighter? i'm installing it in a old pc (p3 500, 200mb ram)
<sandking> i want to map a mouse wheel action to my scroll wheel in Intuos 4 tablet. how the mouse wheel action is seen by the system in terms of naming? i don't know what to type into mapping scheme (when i want to map shift key i use "key shift" but what with scroll?)
<Rapido3011> seniseni There isn't a real up-to-date list for hardware
<tamale1> Hi everyone, I can't boot into my ubuntu 11.10 server because X is failing (I think). I can't even bring up any virtualterminals.  So, I'm in a live USB instead and I'm trying to diagnose what's wrong with the machine.  The hard drive looks fine, but there's an X11/xorg.conf file in /etc.  Can I try removing this file completely to reset X?
<seniseni> Rapido3011: im mean not about ubuntu or linux.. just "good" hardware on market )
<abstrakt> hahahah, Unity is such a joke, I can't believe this
<abstrakt> it's so bad
<indystorm> hey why can't I dock pidgin to the side of gnome 2 in ubuntu like I can in windows?!?
<Rapido3011> seniseni Okay, well that depends what you want to do with it, what are your needs
<abstrakt> how come I can't find vim
<MonkeyDust> abstrakt  not here, please
<abstrakt> I just ran sudo apt-get install vim-gnome
<abstrakt> and I can't add vim to my launcher
<webnet> wow som many people on the windows IRC are idiots. God i love linux people SO much better. Everyone in that channel are in their high know it all horse with flame wars about hardware and crap...
<abstrakt> because it can't be found in the stupid "ubuntu menu"
<mamece2> MonkeyDust: im in cli
<abstrakt> how do I add gvim to my launch bar?
<seniseni> Rapido3011: litle of ruby/python, blender, world of warcraft by wine (opengl), lamp, passenger, postgres...
<MonkeyDust> mamece2  yes, and?
<sandjkirkland> how do I install nm applet for network-manager
<webnet> I <3 FOSS community. where people actualaly want to help people instead of have ego wars
<abstrakt> what's the proper way to move over to xfce from GNOME?
<MonkeyDust> abstrakt  backup and fresh install
<abstrakt> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<webnet> abstrakt, ok terminal
<webnet> abstrakt,  sudo apt-get install xfce
<abstrakt> MonkeyDust, hahaha wtf? no way, lol
<gogeta> bo
<abstrakt> webnet, what about xubuntu-desktop isn't that a package?
<webnet> abstrakt, oh yeah i do believe so. haha forgot about tht :D
<mamece2> MonkeyDust: i plugged the usb and nothing happened
<MonkeyDust> mamece2  look in /media
<Rapido3011> seniseni The new Intel i5 Sandy-bridge APU's are more than capable to play WoW, so separate video card is needed. If you need some more punch I'd go for a Nvidia GTX card
<mamece2> MonkeyDust: nothing
<tamale1> Hi everyone, I can't boot into my ubuntu 11.10 server because X is failing (I think). I can't even bring up any virtualterminals.  So, I'm in a live USB instead and I'm trying to diagnose what's wrong with the machine.  The hard drive looks fine, but there's an X11/xorg.conf file in /etc.  Can I try removing this file completely to reset X?
<MonkeyDust> mamece2  maybe the pendrive is broken
<Rapido3011> seniseni Correction: is not needed for WoW the i5 is enough
<Barbariandude> for {find . -type f -iname "*.mp3"}; do ffmpeg -i "$name" "$name".ogg; done;
<Barbariandude> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `. <--- what am I doing wrong?
<FrozenFire> seniseni, Just don't get anything with hybrid graphics.
<mamece2> MonkeyDust: nope. i just try it in this pc
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having troubles install/configuring fglrx on my laptop. I've tried the ubuntu tutorials with no success, also 32/64 bit (some problems seem to be related to that, not sure). I'm using a hybrid graphics notebook intel/amd videocards. anyone experienced?
<webnet> g2g all! :P sionara!
<FrozenFire> I got saddled with an i3 with Optimus graphics, using the nVidia 330M, and I've never had more issues, ever, with a system.
<seniseni> FrozenFire: dont get i5 u mean?
<FrozenFire> seniseni, I mean be careful of what you get.
<seniseni> argh, its so COMPLICATED.. to pick setup for new computer
<Barbariandude> seniseni, FrozenFire is right, I'm on an i7, tons of problems with optimus
<seniseni> Barbariandude: omg (
<FrozenFire> The Intel Core processors are fine on their own.
<gogeta> Barbariandude: yea the kernel has issues using tubo boost on the i serise
<FrozenFire> But they often come bundled with the Optimus bullshit.
<Rapido3011> seniseni Go Intel, something with an H61 or P67 chipset
<FrozenFire> Worst. Idea. Ever.
<foul_owl> how do i connect to a wpa2 access point using the command line? I keep getting "EAPOL:  SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED" then "EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE"
<MonkeyDust> foul_owl  explore the commands iwlist and iwconfig
<warfaren> with ubuntu default settings, will my harddrive auto power down after a certain amount of inactive time?
<gogeta> foul_owl: you need to use wpa_supplcment
<Barbariandude> gogeta, no, not turbo, it's optimus. Nvidia wrote a half-assed windows driver and no linux driver
<foul_owl> im using wpa_supplicant, i need to know how to write a config file for it
<seniseni> Rapido3011: yep! any of them? or concrete?.. or Z68?
<seniseni> Rapido3011: its big problem to choose for me
<gogeta> foul_owl: add the ssid and passfrase to it
<foul_owl> all the tutorials i have found only cover wpa, not wpa2
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, Though, if you've not heard of it already, take a look at ironhide.
<gogeta> foul_owl: they work the same
<FrozenFire> It at least manages to get my system fan to stop running 24/7
<foul_owl> same config file for both?
<foul_owl> I keep getting "EAPOL:  SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED" then "EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE"
<Rapido3011> seniseni I have a H61 board for a HTPC in combination wth an i3 2100 and that all runs just fine
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, from my experience, Bumblebee (the resurrected community one without MrMEEE) works better than ironhide
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, Really?
<MonkeyDust> what's ironhide?
<gogeta> foul_owl: do sudo wpa_passfrase ssid "passfrase" > /etc/wpa_supplcment.conf
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, I've been having major issues with ironhide not having any real support for my system.
<gogeta> foul_owl: i probly missplled it
<FrozenFire> It somehow manages to get the nVidia graphics to turn off, but that's about it.
<trism> abstrakt: doesn't seem to find gvim here either, unless I copy /usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop to ~/.local/share/applications, then it pops right up
<Rapido3011> seniseni Z68 just allows you to update to the Ivy Bridge APU's
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable
<foul_owl> ok let me try that thanks!
<gogeta> foul_owl: that adds the key
<Rapido3011> seniseni But they should all work jst fine
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, I'll give it a go.
<FrozenFire> Anything's better than this :P
<gogeta> foul_owl: then net link wlan0 up to bring the card up
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, make sure you follow their post-ironhide cleanup
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, Yeah, doing it now
<gogeta> foul_owl: you will save alot of hassel makeing a script
<doc|home> can anyone recommend software in synaptic for managing an attached (via usb) APC UPS device?
<gogeta> brb
<seniseni> Rapido3011: thx! u know any site with good reviews? or ready cheap seutps?..argh english
<Barbariandude> MonkeyDust, Bumblebee and Ironhide are community projects to get optimus graphics switching working on linux, which Nvidia does not want to support
<Rapido3011> seniseni Not really, you should check out the comparison card on Intel's site
<penguin_03> tamale1, X inst part of ubuntu-server last i checked do you mean a TTY session?
<Rapido3011> seniseni http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processor-comparison/compare-intel-processors.html
<seniseni> Rapido3011: oh, thx!
<amine> join#ubuntu-fr
<tamale1> penguin_03: Sorry, I'm not being very accurate - it's a home server, but it's a standard ubuntu install
<gogeta> foul_owl: back
<gogeta> foul_owl:  wpa_passphrase mywireless_ssid "secretpassphrase" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, **for some systems :P
<FrozenFire> They're strictly a reverse-engineering deal
<gogeta> add your info to that
<gogeta> thats the proper wpa2 formating
<amine> bsr svp pour aler sur salon fr
<yeats> !fr | amine
<ubottu> amine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gogeta> foul_owl: ip link set wlan0 up to bring the card up
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, what I meant by project is that it's an ongoing thing thats not done
<foul_owl> thanks let me try that too
<penguin_03> tamale1, X is a very big security risk on servers, you should at least disable it when it isnt in use, nonetheless do you have any more information on the problem?
<gogeta> foul_owl: the first comand you only need to do once
#ubuntu 2011-12-11
<gogeta> foul_owl: then wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<tamale1> penguin_03: All I know is that my monitor says "Error - signal out of range"
<gogeta> foul_owl: all sudo commands btw
<Barbariandude> tamale1, become one with the command line.
<tamale1> Barbariandude: I use this server 99% of the time from the command line, but that doesn't help when it doesn't boot at all
<foul_owl> thanks! i will try that
<gogeta> foul_owl: all that gets the key into the card then just grab a ip with dhcpcd wlan0
<Barbariandude> tamale1, ah, right
<penguin_03> tamale1, do you still get that when you try to open a TTY session?
<tamale1> penguin_03: I can't open a TTY session
<tamale1> penguin_03: The numlock key works but that's about it.
<gogeta> foul_owl: the easy way to avoide rembering all the commands is make a sh script with those commands with your info
<foul_owl> dhcpcd command not found
<gogeta> foul_owl: then dhclient
<penguin_03> tamale1, have you recently installed any graphics drivers, namely propitiatory ones?
<foul_owl> what args for dhclient
<gogeta> sudo dhclient wlan0
<tamale1> penguin_03: No, the thing I did recently was lose a drive in my raid array.  I took all drives out of the system and removed the array from /etc/fstab except my boot drive to simply things.
<foul_owl> its doing dhcp discover to 255.255.255.255, that can't be right
<Mike2k> new to ubuntu, want to set up remote login for gui interface --- can anyone point me in the right direction? client machine would be running windows 7
<foul_owl> shouldn't it be 255.255.255.0 ?
<gogeta> foul_owl: linux uses 255.255.255.255
<foul_owl> or like 192.168.0.1 ?
<gogeta> foul_owl: thats just the subnet its using
<gogeta> foul_owl: it get a ip
<foul_owl> i think my problem is the wpa_supplicant step
<penguin_03> tamale1, ah i would look there, you can chroot into the system via livecd/usb to get a working root shell
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, Hmm, this feels like a trade-off :P
<gogeta> foul_owl: did it connect
<tamale1> penguin_03: How would I do that?  (chroot) ?
<FrozenFire> I managed to get much better FPS in glxgears, but now my fan won't stop running
<FrozenFire> At full clip, that is.
<gogeta> foul_owl: wpa_passphrase mywireless_ssid "secretpassphrase" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, oh, it's not turning off your card right
<tamale1> penguin_03: Shouldn't I be able to bring the GRUB menu up to do a recovery session or something?  I've tried holding shift while booting to no avail.
<FrozenFire> Yeah.
<foul_owl> no, it keeps saying "EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering the state disconnected"
<foul_owl> i did that step
<gogeta> foul_owl: ip link set wlan0 up
<foul_owl> i think there is some subtle option that I am not enableing in my config file
<foul_owl> did that step first
<gogeta> foul_owl: wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<foul_owl> yes i did that one next
<foul_owl> and i get that error
<george2> Has anyone here used http://www.thinkgeek.com/dd1a/ on Linux?
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, Well, let me try something. I was using xorg-edgers to get to get ironhide working better.
<penguin_03> tamale1, i dont know how its setup, i always chroot in when i cant boot, yeah there are other ways, however i am unfamiliar with them, ill put chroot instructions on a paste site in a min
<gogeta> foul_owl: the pass goes the the "dfdfd"
<FrozenFire> I'll purge it and move down to the more stable ones.
<tamale1> heh, I have the same problem as FrozenFire on my laptop - finally got the video card working with the open source drivers (too old to be supported by FGLRX anymore), but now the fan won't stop spinning at 100% - does anyone know how to control the fan speed with the open source radeon drivers?
<gogeta> foul_owl: you dont leave them you
<gogeta> out
<foul_owl> what about key_mgmt, proto, and eapol_version parameters?
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11223382&postcount=9
<unitheory> tamale1, do you want your processor to melt?
<foul_owl> no, i got the giant hex code in my config file generated from my passphrase sucessfully
<gogeta> foul_owl: you should not get a eroor then
<gogeta> error
<Rapido3011> Does anyone know how to share a mounted volume with the network using SMB?
<tamale1> unitheory: It's not even warm air
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, It's hard to understand what he's actually saying...
<michaeljwjr> hello I'm trying to update my java to the latest java (the updater is not doing so) so I went to sun java site, and downloaded: jre-6u29-linux-i586.bin but I don't fully know how to install this. Can someone help?
<gogeta> foul_owl: try sudo dhcpcd3
<gogeta> foul_owl: i think ubuntu has that one instaled insteed
<george2> michaeljwjr: do chmod +x jre-6u29-linux-i586.bin && ./jre-6u29-linux-i586.bin
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, basically that everything in bumblebee/stable works really well except it can't turn the damn thing off :P
<unitheory> george2, that device shouldn't require any software drivers
<tamale1> Rapido3011: Yes! I do, actually.  You should be able to right click on the folder from within Nautilus and choose "sharing options"
<foul_owl> doesn't have it
<rhin0> thats a binary (.bin) michaeljwjr -- it may be better to get the source code
<tamale1> Is anyone familiar with getting into GRUB/GRUB2 from a borked install?  I can't bring it up by holding shift or esc
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, That's a bit annoying :P
<FrozenFire> Maybe I'll figure out how to do it manually.
<rhin0> but with it you'll get a file that says README giving you instructions on how to install it miahceljwjr
<gogeta> foul_owl: then do dhcp and tab see what it has
<rhin0> binary (.bin) is already compiled
<foul_owl> dhclient and dhclient3 and that is it
<michaeljwjr> all of them are .bin, http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?locale=en
<gogeta> foul_owl: try dhclient 3 then
<prodigel> Barbariandude, Frozenball sorry to bust in like this, but your discussion seems to intersect my problem. I have a hybrid Intel/Amd laptop which I can't get to configure no matter what. Do you know of any successful experiences?
<gogeta> no space
<foul_owl> still nothing
<rhin0> if you download the .rpm file michaeljwjr and install it with "rbm -ivh (filename)" it will probably install
<gogeta> foul_owl: you shure it doesent have a ip
<foul_owl> i think we need to isolate the problem to either dhcp or the card connecting
<foul_owl> after the wpa_supplicant step, but before the dhcp step, how do i confirm the card is connected
<gogeta> foul_owl: type iwconfig wlan0
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, mine is working just fine, intel nvidia. Your two options are ironhide or bumblebee. Try one, see if it works, if not try the other. Most people seem to have more success with bumblebee
<foul_owl> gotcha, let me try that
<gogeta> foul_owl: if the cards on the roughter it will show the ssid
<penguin_03> tamale1, for chrooting http://fpaste.org/E971/
<rhin0> find out if your system is 64 bit or 32 bit by issuing "uname -a" -- if the blurb out of that has "64" in it you have a 64 bit system - get the 64 bit rpm michaeljwjr
<george2_> Stupid network. unitheory: did you say anything else? I just lost my connection.
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, Yeah, as I mentioned, bumblebee actually seems to be *working*
<FrozenFire> It's just the power management
<unitheory> george2, nope
<FrozenFire> I'm fiddling with some calls right now
<michaeljwjr> yes but you see the asterisk? It says to use 32 bit for the web stuff.
<Barbariandude> prodigel, mine is working just fine, intel nvidia. Your two options are ironhide or bumblebee. Try one, see if it works, if not try the other. Most people seem to have more success with bumblebee
<george2_> Ok
<tamale1> penguin_03: Thanks, I'll take a look at this.  I'd feel much more comfortable if I could just boot into a recovery terminal though :(
<foul_owl> alright, after the wpa_supplicant step, it does NOT show the ssid
<foul_owl> so the problem is with the card connecting to the access point
<rhin0> ok - then get the 32 bit version
<tamale1> heh, I have the same problem as FrozenFire on my laptop - finally got the video card working with the open source drivers (too old to be supported by FGLRX anymore), but now the fan won't stop spinning at 100% - does anyone know how to control the fan speed with the open source radeon drivers?  I should note that the air coming out of the laptop is cool.
<george2_> I'll just try the TG thingy then. I can always return it.
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, fail on my part talking to the wrong person :P
<gogeta> foul_owl: yep did you type the correct key
<Barbariandude> prodigel, https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable
<foul_owl> i typed the correct key
<gogeta> foul_owl: rember the " stay
<foul_owl> yeah, no quotes
<mamece2> MonkeyDust: i try to execute X but i got this error, no screens found, can u help me? i need to modify the xorg.conf file but how?
<gogeta> foul_owl: yes on quotes
<rhin0> can't you just load java as a plugin on firefox michaeljvjr
<foul_owl> yes on the quotes?
<prodigel> Barbariandude, not it's too late for me. Stuck with ati, should've read more before buying the laptop :(
<prodigel> Barbariandude, s/not/now
<foul_owl> oh, looks like wpa_passphrase generates the same key either way
<Barbariandude> prodigel, have you tried both?
<foul_owl> i have wpa2, if that matters
<gogeta> foul_owl: wpa_passphrase additional_ssid "mypassword" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<penguin_03> tamale1, that essentially is one and its handy in situations where you cant boot such as fs corruption, kernel panic and whatnot, also bear in mind that there are other ways that is just _my_ preference :)
<michaeljwjr> rhin0 i am trying to get bastion working in chrome. I have chrome 16 (beta build) and am trying to update my java to see if that gets it working.
<foul_owl> that is the exact command i am using
<tamale1> penguin_03: whoa, I think it worked.  Now, what can I do to actually FIX the problem?  Maybe just dmesg first?
<penguin_03> tamale1, id shed some more light on recovery terminals if i used them/knew something about them all i can do there is point you to documentation
<prodigel>  Barbariandude I don't think bumblebee it's compatible with ati cards
<rhin0> tbh - havent had to load java for anything for months -- just fiddle around -- read docs -- maybe look on ubuntu forums - google for it michaeljwjr
<michaeljwjr> ok thanks
<foul_owl> wpa2 personal, it is set to tkip or aes on my router
<penguin_03> tamale1, start with gathering information and back up anything before you modify it
<gogeta> foul_owl: ok might need to restart being some stuff might still be backrounded
<tuxforprez> How to reset gnome 2 panel to original ?
<foul_owl> can i just do some killall -9s ?
<tamale1> penguin_03: Everything important was on the raid array
<tamale1> penguin_03: the system drive isn't really that important.
<foul_owl> i do a killall -9 wpa_supplicant each time
<gogeta> foul_owl: do killall dhclient to
<gogeta> foul_owl: then wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<gogeta> sudo
<tamale1> penguin_03: I just did 'dmesg' and the last two messages look bad.. one says "(sda) VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem" and the other says (sda2): Mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<gogeta> foul_owl: and see if you get a with dhclient3
<Barbariandude> prodigel, even if it isn't, it'll be helpful in turning the card off so the onboard is usable atleast
<foul_owl> tried that
<gogeta> foul_owl: or do iwconfig wlan0 to see if it took
<foul_owl> remember, the problem is that the card isn't connecting to the access point at all
<tuxforprez> How to reset gnome 2 panel to original ?
<gogeta> foul_owl: same error hua
<foul_owl> yes.
<adamuu> Hello. I have (had) a software raid5 array of 4 drives . mdadm refuses to start the array because there areonly 2/4 drives. --examine reveals one drive was marked "faulty removed" 2 days ago and i didn't notice. But the other missing drive is merely "removed". Is there any harm in trying to add it back?
<foul_owl> do i need to specify tkip or aes in my config file?
<tamale1> Can I "rebuild" my /etc/fstab file somehow?
<gogeta> foul_owl: do you got it online at all
<foul_owl> or do i need to pass any special parameters to wpa_passphrase
<foul_owl> no, i can't get it online, that is the problem
<gogeta> foul_owl: even wired?
<tamale1> adamuu: YES.  I did exactly that and lost all my data a few months ago.  You  need to be extremely careful about how you add, re-add, or 'assemble' your array back together.
<foul_owl> i do not have physical access to the router
<gogeta> foul_owl: what was error again
<foul_owl> EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
<mamece2> i execute X and i have this vertical lines, could it be the frecuency in the xorg.conf file?
<foul_owl> EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE
<gogeta> foul_owl: mabe the driver lack wpa2
<robin0800> foul_owl: are you sure yours is wlan0 as mine is eth1
<adamuu> tamale1: Thanks. glad i asked. Any other advice on how to proceed?
<foul_owl> mine is wlan1, i got the iface right
<foul_owl> card used to work before network-manager-gnome totally broke
<gogeta> foul_owl: ah
<neothecat> ubuntu newbie here...  how close to upstream are the ubuntu packages?
<foul_owl> someone suggested i uninstall that package haha and here we are
<tamale1> adamuu: My advice is to either play around with the tools with some thumbdrives or spare hard drives until you're comfortable with them, or find someone who's already a pro to help you out.
<gogeta> foul_owl: yea wicd is a good alt but you need to be online
<penguin_03> tamale1, and /var/log/messages ?
<tamale1> penguin_03: Empty.
<HQRaja> ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ Simplenote, Y U NO have a single native Linux client?!
<gogeta> foul_owl: wait what version you running
<raymondjtoth3> the new ubuntu 11.10 is slow on dell e1505 laptop what i do to make it faster thanks
<sandjkirkland> anybody know how to disable "wicd" in oneiric
<penguin_03> tamale1, what is the contents of /etc/fstab is it trying to boot from what you want it to?
<tamale1> adamuu: All the guides I read online made it seem like all I had to do was run "add" to get my last array back in shape, but this immediately started re-building a brand new array with the drives, rendering all my old data gone forever.
<foul_owl> lucid
<foul_owl> wait a second
<mamece2> i execute X and i have this vertical lines, could it be the frecuency in the xorg.conf file?
<gogeta> foul_owl: lol lucid
<foul_owl> does ssid !=essid ?
<foul_owl> lucid is the LTS!
<raymondjtoth3> the new ubuntu 11.10 is slow on dell e1505 laptop what i do to make it faster thanks?
<gogeta> foul_owl: lucid does not use ip link to start your card lol
<gogeta> foul_owl: do ifconfig wlan0 up
<gogeta> lol
<tamale1> penguin_03: Well, it looks OK, but it says "sdd" in /etc/fstab, but in the currently-running session from the live usb it's "sda"
<gogeta> sudo
<foul_owl> yeah thats in my script, no problems there
<raymondjtoth3> :(
<foul_owl> i do ifconfig $iface down
<foul_owl> iwconfig $iface mode Managed
<robin0800> foul_owl: you just told me its wlan1
<foul_owl> ifconfig $iface up
<foul_owl> its a varible i set in my shell script
<foul_owl> $iface = wlan1
<o85> hi, does anyone know how to port forward using webmin?
<foul_owl> then i do a killall wpa_supplicant, then that wpa_supplicant command you suggested
<raymondjtoth3> :?
<Jordan_U> !webmin | o85
<ubottu> o85: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<raymondjtoth3> dose any one know why 11.10 is slow on my dell e1505 laptop
<gogeta> foul_owl: if you can run a wire it even another pc we could get online enough to install wicd
<gogeta> foul_owl: using ics
<penguin_03> tamale1, you can set it to the UUID of the device you are trying to boot from to avoid confusion ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ to find it UUID=UUID_GOES_HERE /               ext4    ..
<gogeta> foul_owl: or just say fuck it and upgrade lol
<foul_owl> hmmm, i have a laptop with an ethernet jack
<raymondjtoth3> foul_owl, did you see my q
<raymondjtoth3> ?
<gogeta> foul_owl: perfect is it xp or 7
<tamale1> ok
<foul_owl> how do i configure that laptop to act as a router
<foul_owl> its ubuntu again haha
<gogeta> foul_owl: easy enough go to the network manager
<Rapido3011> Does anyone know how to share mounted filesystems with the network in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<gogeta> foul_owl: set up a manual wired and in the ip setting set it to shared
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, You're my hero. I must tell you that.
<raymondjtoth3> gogoeta did you see my
<tamale1> penguin_03: It would appear after chrooting I don't have /dev/sda anymore
<raymondjtoth3> ?
<sandjkirkland> gogeta: after you are done helping fowl-owl I need some help with wicd
<FrozenFire> After a bit of tweaking, I got it both working with my discrete graphics, and able to turn my card off.
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, did you see my q
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: no
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, <raymondjtoth3> the new ubuntu 11.10 is slow on dell e1505 laptop what i do to make it faster thanks
<penguin_03> tamale1, did you bind /dev to the chroot?
<tamale1> penguin_03: Uh.. I'm not sure.
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: most of the new windows managers are just memery hogs
<foul_owl> alright, i will try using my laptop as a wired router here haha. if i have any problems i will be back. thank you all so much for the help!!!
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, hpow i fix this thanks im in 2d mode
<Rapido3011> gogeta That laptop is really old
<gogeta> foul_owl: it should do fine most new eaternet cards can go crossover without any spical cables
<penguin_03> tamale1, it would have been (as root, outside of the chroot) mount -o bind /dev /mnt/somedir/dev
<raymondjtoth3> Rapido3011, mine
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: on a old machine use a alt distro like ibuntu they have lighter window managers
<gogeta> lubuntu
<gogeta> or xubuntu
<_0x783czar> Question, how do I disable the auto-generated MOTD and have ubuntu use a regular plain-text MOTD?
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta can i wich the interface to it for 11.10 ubuntu
<raymondjtoth3> ?
<Rapido3011> raymodnjtoth3 Wut?
<penguin_03> where /mount/somdir is your  mounted installation
<tamale1> penguin_03: Gotcha, ok this time I did it.
<raymondjtoth3> Rapido3011, my laptop is older
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: yes ther are ubuntu with diffent window managers you can add them on yor install if you wish
<Rapido3011> raymodnjtoth3 So?
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, can i wch over to it form ubuntu 11.10
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: yes
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, what one you recamend me installing??
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: http://lubuntu.net/
<tamale1> your ls command isn't working - I have no 'by-uuid' subdirectory under /dev/sda2
<sandjkirkland> gogeta: you mentioned to fowl-owl about installing wicd, I have wicd installed and using it now but the ubuntu software center does not recognize internet connection
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: on a old box that it runs like a champ on my netbook
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, i want to witch interface my dvd-rw rom broken
<raymondjtoth3> right now
<gogeta> sandjkirkland: wicd and the stock network manager conflict
<raymondjtoth3> what i do thanks
<trism> _0x783czar: the motd is generated from the files in /etc/update-motd.d/, if you chmod -x all the files there except 99-footer you can put your text in /etc/motd.tail
<tamale1> penguin_03: I'm an idiot. I thought you meant to replace "disk" with my disk.. got it.
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: ok then just do sudo apt-get install lxde
<penguin_03> tamale1, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ot should exist
<penguin_03> ah
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: then slect it from your session manager
<raymondjtoth3> then how i use it gogeta
<raymondjtoth3> were i put password right
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: yes
<tuxforprez> !resetpanels  | tuxforprez
<ubottu> tuxforprez, please see my private message
<raymondjtoth3> ok brb
<tamale1> penguin_03: Ok, verified that UUID is definitely what's in /etc/fstab... so now I'm truly stumped.  What can i try next?
<_0x783czar> trism: so if I do that, all the auto generoated text will not be shown and I will be left with only the text I put in the motd.tail file i create?
<tamale1> penguin_03: Would it be best if I simply re-installed?
<trism> _0x783czar: yes
<Barbariandude> I'm somebodies hero! Whoot whoot :D
<gogeta> sandjkirkland: you cant have both of the network managers installed they will conflict and not work
<penguin_03> tamale1, if you dont have any data there that you care about, possibly
<penguin_03> tamale1, you may want to keep some of your configuration files for applications
<gogeta> sandjkirkland: many where using wicd becouse in lucid the network manager applet would bug and go inviable there is a fit to that bug if you get it
<_0x783czar> trism: so I can never seem to keep the chmod options straight.  using the -x will do what exactly to those files?  remove permisions so the system cannot use them?
<gogeta> :(\
<penguin_03> tamale1, are you using the current LTS?
<gogeta> foul_owl: any luck with the wired
<atc3030> hola
<gogeta> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<foul_owl> oh, i need to find an ethernet cable haha, could take awhile
<trism> _0x783czar: yes, remove the executable bit, they need to be executable to run
<tamale1> penguin_03: No, I'm using 11.10
<foul_owl> i will be back later if no success. thanks for the help!!
<foul_owl> i wll install wicd
<gogeta> foul_owl: lol as i said most new cards will go into crossover with the need for a speical cable like before
<gogeta> without
<foul_owl> gotcha. im corssing my fingers. my laptop is one of the new netbooks
<tamale1> What's this "boot-repair" I'm hearing about and how could I try that?
<gogeta> foul_owl: pretty mutch anything build after 2000
<Rapido3011> Does anyone know how to share mounted filesystems with the network in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<gogeta> foul_owl: my netbook does crossover fine
<penguin_03> tamale1, you may want to consider using the current LTS, 10.04.3 its considerably more stable than the every-6-month releases, though some of the software on it is aging
<foul_owl> sweet. thanks again!
<tamale1> penguin_03: Thanks for the advice
<gogeta> foul_owl: on the client pc it should just auto confgure
<Rapido3011> Anyone?
<tamale1> penguin_03: Crap, I can't re-install grub because I don't have networking inside my chroot'd shell - can I fix this??
<penguin_03> tamale1, thats considering you are using it as a server, you also may want to consider using the server version as X is a _BIG_ security hole and can cause a lot of other unwanted problems, it is however convenient
<penguin_03> tamale1, you can run update-grub or update-grub2
<Rapido3011> Does anyone know how to share mounted filesystems with the network in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<gogeta> penguin_03: as long as x is not using any sort on dm its not a big deal
<gogeta> penguin_03: so its only up when in use
<tamale1> "The program update-grub can be found in one of the following packages:
<gogeta> of
<prower> hello :> a while ago i had to switch from ubuntu because of a bug that caused a kernel panic when you used the "safely eject" option for a usb drive...does anyone know if the kernel that fixes this bug has been pushed out in the updates yet? i'd really like to go back to using it again
<_0x783czar> trism: thank-you!
<penguin_03> gogeta, only up while in use is considerably narrowing the attack window but X still is a big hole and should be reduced or avoided in server environments
<gogeta> prower: cant say i never had a pc oanic using eject
<gogeta> panic
<o85> when i enable ufw, will it block my ssh port?
<gogeta> o85: ou can always unblock it ufw is easy enough
<gogeta> you
<prower> gogeta: hmm...well, what's the current version of the stable kernel for 11.10? if it matches the test kernel that the bug was fixed in i should be safe
<gogeta> o85: localy its not blocked
<gogeta> prower: use live eject a usb device see if it blows up
<prower> (like uname -a would probably be enough to figure it out :>)
<Rapido3011> Does anyone know how to share mounted filesystems with the network in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Jordan_U> tamale1: It is very odd that you don't have the grub-common package installed (which contains update-grub). Did you remove this package yourself?
<prower> gogeta: i can't at the moment as i'm not running ubuntu
<penguin_03> gogeta, it also depends where your weak point is, if you use AppArmour, for instance then X problems become your weak point
<o85> gogeta: only have ssh access to the machine
<tamale1> Jordan_U: yes, I just uninstalled it
<o85> gogeta: probably would have to pay some support guy at the datacenter 20¤ just for locally unlocking the port^^
<Jordan_U> tamale1: Why?
<tamale1> Jordan_U: in an attempt to fix my boot drive
<gogeta> o85: ssh localy in the defult config is not blocked but over the net it is
<penguin_03> tamale1, it should have networking access if the live media is able to access the network
<gogeta> o85: yep
<tamale1> penguin_03: It might have networking, but it definitely doesn't have DNS.. I can't ping google.com
<o85> gogeta: ok when i do a "ufw enable" i won''t be able to connect anymore?
<prower> could anyone who isn't too busy run uname -a under 11.10 and let me know what the output is? i know which kernel fixes the bug, just not the version that's currently available
<o85> ist there a way to add ssh before enabling ufw?
<penguin_03> tamale1, another common problem is that sometimes there is no valid namesever in /etc/resolv.conf
<capitantyler> hello i have problems with a nvidia target
<capitantyler>  mi card is   lspci | grep VGA   01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A
<gogeta> o85: probly not but i dunno if it will cut connection aruldy made
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, i moved to lde desktop and dont see sound how i get that back like ubuntu had
<gogeta> o85: i think you can set the rules before turning it on yes
<o85> do you know how?
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, understand me
<tamale1> penguin_03: That did it - I put 192.168.0.254 in /etc/resolv.conf and now I can get grub again
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: same thing at login slect something else from session
<tamale1> penguin_03: apt-get install grub --fix-missing is working :)
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta wht other one recamend to me
<raymondjtoth3> i see bunch in there
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: are you in lxde now?
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: it should be alot faster
<penguin_03> tamale1, hopefully it will work for you again :) glad i could help
<Dj_FlyBy> how does one figure out why a filesystem would suddenly mount as read only instead of read write
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, im in light waight desktop
<raymondjtoth3> and dont see sound or haave sound
<tamale1> penguin_03: Ok, run update-grub one more time and then reboot?
<raymondjtoth3> how i get that back
<Jordan_U> tamale1: It's unfortunately wrong. You want "apt-get install grub-pc".
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: it should chck to see if its muted
<gogeta> check
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, how i do that
<raymondjtoth3> i donmt see it on task bar\
<raymondjtoth3> i dont know this ldex
<raymondjtoth3> or what ever called
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, what i do thanks ubuntu desktop saw it
<tamale1> Jordan_U: why's that?  This seems to have worked.. I just ran "grub-install" and it seems like it did something
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: you can do alsamixer
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: but should be a vulom icon to the right
<raymondjtoth3> how i get that
<Jordan_U> tamale1: The "grub" package contains grub legacy. Ubuntu currently uses grub2, which is from the "grub-pc" package.
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: from any console
<raymondjtoth3> i dont see volume at all
<raymondjtoth3> on right
<raymondjtoth3> how i install that gogeta
<tamale1> Jordan_U: ugh.
<FrozenFire> Is there a way to force the system to recompile the kernel? And yes, I really do need to :P
<FrozenFire> Somehow, somewhere, a module got compiled in that just won't go away, and it needs to.
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, how i do that thanks install it
<Jordan_U> FrozenFire: What problem are you actually having?
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: did you use sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<joshmc> raymondjtoth3: you should already have ` alsamixer `, just open up a terminal (probably lxterminal, if you're using lxde), and type in alsamixer
<the_ant> hey, i just install project-open on my laptop. and for some reason i need to remove it. i install using step from here http://www.project-open.org/documentation/install_ubuntu badly i forget to write log.
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: thats the compleate package with all the ectras
<gogeta> extras
<tamale1> Jordan_U: It would appear you were right - I'm at a 'grub>' prompt now after rebooting..
<FrozenFire> Jordan_U, I'm pretty sure that when I was running xorg-edgers packages, it compiled the binary nvidia kernel in somehow. Right now, it's stuck as a "permanent" module.
<tamale1> Jordan_U: not very helpful :[
<FrozenFire> I need to be able to unload it.
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: o figured just the wm would work guess not
<gogeta> i
<FrozenFire> I suspect that if I recompile the kernel, it'll fix this problem.
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a graphical replacement for write command?
<o85> could someone check if its posible to allow ssh before enabling UFW?
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a graphical replacement for write command? that users of the same system can use to message each other?
<Jordan_U> tamale1: At that prompt run "kernel /boot/grub/core.img" hit return, then run "boot". Or just chroot in again from the live install and install grub-pc.
<tamale1> Jordan_U: I'm trying grub-pc ;)
<gogeta> o85: it seems thats the case you can pass commands before enabling
<gogeta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<foul_owl> gogeta: alright, the connection works
<foul_owl> and i can ping my router
<foul_owl> but i can't ping google
<gogeta> foul_owl: your firewall might need to be pned
<gogeta> opned
<gogeta> foul_owl: if the host machine is set for other pcs connect or shared howevere they word it
<gogeta> foul_owl: it should let you use the other box to get online
<foul_owl> firewall on my netbook?
<gogeta> foul_owl: just try apt-get install wicd
<tamale1> I got two warnings - "Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionliss disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea.."
<freUderico> gff
<gogeta> tamale1: it goes on the mbr
<tamale1> and "Embedding is not possible. GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists. However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use i discouraged."
<foul_owl> can't resolve package repos
<gogeta> foul_owl: is the host box set as a icd?
<foul_owl> something dns related?
<gogeta> ics
<tamale1> gogeta: come again?
<foul_owl> which box the host, and what is an icd
<gogeta> foul_owl: the one thats the roughter needs to be set as other pcs connect o this connection
<gogeta> to
<foul_owl> its totally dns related, i can ping google if its just the IP
<gogeta> foul_owl: normaly that setting fixxes dns issues
<foul_owl> so i have my netbook acting as a relay, and then i have my broken computer
<mamece2> help, i just got vertical lines when i execute X
<gogeta> yea
<foul_owl> which computer needs to be modified
<gogeta> foul_owl: the relay in the network settings delete all the wired settings then add a new one in the ip settings slect other pcs use this connection
<foul_owl> did that
<gogeta> foul_owl: then reconnect it
<foul_owl> i made a new connection just for the relay
<Nineain> m4v:
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ohh
<Nineain> Like
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby noo
<Nineain> Like
<FloodBot1> Nineain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ohh
<Nineain> I thought you'd always be mine (mine)
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, ok what i chose when im at logini if did your last command
<gogeta> foul_owl: set that as defult
<raymondjtoth3> for desk top on3
<w3c4nd0it> hi
<foul_owl> method: shared to other computers
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: lxde
<HQRaja> LOL @ Nineain
<warfaren> with ubuntu default settings, will my harddrive auto power down after a certain amount of inactive time?
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: should only be one right
<HQRaja> beibrenaline rush?
<raymondjtoth3> ldex i did your full desk top one
<tamale1> penguin_03: gogeta: Jordan_U:  I think it's finally booting!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can ping it from my laptop!!
<Hoyt> hi , when is the support of xubuntu 11.04 ending ?
<raymondjtoth3> no i see open box lu somthing
<raymondjtoth3> and other
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: might need a full reboot for it to take full effect
<raymondjtoth3> i did your full desk with extra one
<tamale1> I still can't see anything on the monitor though :( :( :(
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta,  i just rebooted
<Nineain> (Ohh wooaahhh) x3
<Nineain> You know you love me
<Nineain> I know you care
<Nineain> Just shout whenever,
<Nineain> And I'll be there
<FloodBot1> Nineain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raymondjtoth3> whaty i chosse\
<Nineain> You want my love
<raymondjtoth3> now
<penguin_03> tamale1, that may be a start
<raymondjtoth3> ldex i did your full desktop command
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: whats on the list
<raymondjtoth3> with extra
<tamale1> penguin_03: I can ssh in, thank GOD
<raymondjtoth3> im on laptop
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: it should still just say lxde
<raymondjtoth3> hols on
<gogeta> foul_owl: any luck with the dns
<tamale1> I think I should start by completely removing any proprietary video drivers.. how can I do that?
<foul_owl> no, how do i flush it or update it or whatever on my broken computer
<gogeta> foul_owl: normaly this works but your getting a dns issue
<penguin_03> tamale1, it should be well-documented on the fourms and wiki
<tamale1> penguin_03: Ok, I'll take a look.
<gogeta> foul_owl: is the broken pc set to auto
<foul_owl> there is no network manager on the broken pc, that is the problem
<gogeta> foul_owl: oh lol no dhclient eth0
<abstrakt> how can I disable "show window contents while draggin"
<abstrakt> and or while moving
<gogeta> do
<foul_owl> it got a dhcp lease just fine
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta,  i see gnome/openbox and lxde and lubuntu and lubunu netbook and openbox what i see
<raymondjtoth3> what i chose
<penguin_03> tamale1, if you didnt use the package manager you will have to track down whatever you installed it with and hope it has an uninstaller
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: slect lubuntu
<Hoyt> anyone ? when will a normal release of Ubuntu end its support ?
<raymondjtoth3> ok brb
<penguin_03> tamale1, if you did use it you should find plenty of useful info on the fourms/wikis
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> I tried to connect to my monitor (my tv that I use as monitor ) with a HADmi cable
<Peyam> I cant see anything
<Peyam> black and black everywhere
<Peyam> what to do?
<fedtobunt> just installing ubuntu 11.10 64bit, why is my IDE drive being detected as SCSI?
<raymondjtoth3> gogeta, ty now on it
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: all working now
<raymondjtoth3> testing
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: when you fix your drive lubuntu is a iso you can get alot nicer for a old box
<mamece2> help, i just got vertical lines when i execute X, how can i fix this in the xorg.conf file?
<penguin_03> Peyam, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI
<tamale1> penguin_03: Looks like a program called "startup manager" would be helpful, but I don't know how to run it from the command line - it looks like it's a gui app
<raymondjtoth3> working now
<raymondjtoth3> ty
<raymondjtoth3> how i open sound thing
<fedtobunt> anyone?
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: sould be on the toolbar on the right
<penguin_03> tamale1, what type of card do you have?
<raymondjtoth3> no i want ti set mic in sound
<tamale1> it's a really old geforce
<raymondjtoth3> in on bottem
<gogeta> raymondjtoth3: dubble click it it would show everything
<tamale1> GeForce 7025
<tamale1> nforce 630a
<raymondjtoth3> ok ty
<raymondjtoth3> brb
<penguin_03> tamale1, dpkg --get-selections ill show you all of the installed packages
<Peyam> penguin_03:  I can use that command. I can't see anything.
<penguin_03> *will
<gogeta> foul_owl: disconnect the relay from wifi and back again
<penguin_03> Peyam, what was it connected to before?
<Peyam> penguin_03:  same TV. I use my tv as a monitor
<gogeta> foul_owl: if your getting a dns conflict get the broken box to get the dns irst heh
<Peyam> I have win 7 installed
<gogeta> foul_owl: then grab wicd
<gogeta> first
<fedtobunt> can someone here help with ubuntu 11.10 server 64bit install? my IDE HDD is being detected as scsi during partitioning but its not. SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) 40GB ATA ST340016A.
<sandjkirkland> one word of warning with wicd though, software center with oneiric does not see internet connection with wicd, at least mine doesn't
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, Any idea why I might be unable to write to /proc/acpi/call directly, despite running it as root?
<Guest38332> i can't get my ubuntu netbook to recognise my android phone
<penguin_03> tamale1, dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia then remove them with apt-get remove package-name
<tamale1> penguin_03: Ok, I'll give that a shot.
<Guest38332> how do i get ubuntu to recognise my android phone please?
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, what error is it spitting out?
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, Permission denied
<Barbariandude>  huh
<FrozenFire> sudo echo '\_SB.PCI0.POP2.PEGP._OFF' > /proc/acpi/call
<FrozenFire> Funny enough, if I open the descriptor in nano, I can write to it o.O
<FrozenFire> Hmm, if I sudo -s (ascend to root), it works.
<FrozenFire> Apparently it just doesn't like sudo
<penguin_03> Peyam, HDMI probably wont "just work" i recommend using a VGA or DVI connector to get it set up using HDMI or doing the configuration over  ssh
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, maybe this? http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/permission-denied-as-root/10181.html
<foul_owl> ok i copied the network manager deb over with ssh. hopefully reinstalling the network manager will fix my problem, or at least be enough to get me wired connectivity to install wicd haha
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, I figured it out, though the reason for it isn't clear.
<Peyam> penguin_03:  I have VGA but i dont want to see. i wana hear as well
<xangua> foul_owl: you need network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<Guest38332> how do i change my nick?
<xangua> both are also on the ubuntu cd
<xangua> Guest38332: /nick watherever
<foul_owl> cd drive doesn't work haha
<tamale1> penguin_03: I tried "nvidia-xsettings" first and it looks like that worked.. I'm finally rebooting AND getting a working login session.. I can't thank you all enough!  :) :D :) :D Now, if only one of you were experts with mdadm too, maybe i could actually recover my data :(
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, according to that link, the file permissions need to allow what you're trying to do as that user regardless of sudo or not
<sandjkirkland> peyam its probably something simple at mute, when I upgraded to oneiric my sound setting was muted automatically
<Guest38332> xangua: thanks
<bdu12> Hello, anyone know why my ubuntu system has a file in my home directory called "sent" that is almost 1GB?  What is this for?
<gogeta> foul_owl: heh
<Peyam> sandjkirkland: I can't see anything.
<FrozenFire> Barbariandude, Hrmm
<penguin_03> Peyam, you probably need a working display first https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI and one on sound http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-2wxd1d0Tg
<ali> hi
<foul_owl> ive been asking on the forums about the cd drive issue since september, but no luck so far
<foul_owl> im thinking about chucking this computer out the window
<ali> im try to add language
<Noliec> Hello! How are you supposed to install ubuntu?
<Dj_FlyBy> how does one figure out why a filesystem would suddenly mount as read only instead of read write
<Peyam> penguin_03:  I thunk the best solutsion is to uninstall the crap
<Guest38332> how do i get ubuntu to recognise my android phone?
<xangua> Noliec: ubuntu.com instructions are there
<xangua> Guest38332: it doesn't mount¿
<Noliec> To be more precise, you (I), can not open the "install Ubuntu 11.10"
<ali> but im getting something like " the report belongs to a package that is not installed"
<Barbariandude> Noliec, easiest way is to download unetbootin and put a live version on a usb stick
<Noliec> I get a loading marker for a few seconds, then goes away.
<Noliec> I did get unetbootin and follow accordingly, still does not work
<ali> i cant enter the update manager as well
<Guest38332> xangua: no, i plug it in, select mass storage, and nothing happens on my computer
<ali> any help please?:)
<penguin_03> tamale1, unfamiliar with mdadm, i can point you here http://man-wiki.net/index.php/8:mdadm and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Barbariandude> Noliec, you booted to USB using BIOS?
<Noliec> I did
<Barbariandude> What hardware do you have?
<Noliec> Got no OS's at all installed.
<tamale1> penguin_03: I think I'm going to need an expert.  Last time I tried to recover from  failed drive in my RAID5 array I lost everything :(
<sandjkirkland> guest38332 when you plug it in do you get a (usb connected)
<Noliec> Barbariandude, AMD Cpu dualcore 3ghz~, samsung something 500gb hdd, 8800gtx vidcard, 4gb corsair mem
<sandjkirkland> guest38332 if you do, tap usb connected on phone,  you will get a message that says mount, don't mount
<penguin_03> tamale1, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/mdadm.conf.5.html may also be helpful
<Noliec> Not precisely sure of everything, It should not be a problem as my computer worked fine just some hours ago.
<sandjkirkland> guest38332 tap mount,  you also have to usb debugging turned on on phone
<ekontsevoy> How do I tell ubuntu to start ssh *after* all network interfaces have been initialized? Right now it does the opposite: sshd starts much earlier and then keeps restarting on each interface going up. This makes reboots terribly slow: I have 64 IPs on this machine.
<FrozenFire> These Optimus graphics are utterly retarded. There's apparently no way to turn them off except to give them some 3D data to render, and then stop doing so.
<FrozenFire> There are no ACPI calls that I can find which will address this hardware.
<FrozenFire> The only solution I've found is to optirun glxgears for a few seconds.
<Guest89140> hello
<FrozenFire> Then it turns off the fan :P
<Guest89140> new to irc
<bdu12> is every email sent by sendmail or mutt process added to a sent file?
<sandjkirkland> scattaj, sorry did not see name change
 * Guest89140 is bonky
<FrozenFire> Guest89140, Welcome to the world of Yesterday!
<FrozenFire> :P
<Barbariandude> FrozenFire, Rofl! Well, atleast it works :D lmfao
<Guest89140> huh
<sandjkirkland> and tomorrow
<Noliec> Anyone know if there is a common problem with installing ubuntu 11.10 from usb-stick?
<Guest89140> Not that I know of
<Barbariandude> Noliec, just had a quick dig around, didn't find anything
<Noliec> That is sad news :(
<Guest89140> The 64-bit install hangs if you choose the live cd
<Jordan_U> Noliec: No, and in general it's more efficient to state what problem you're having if you are.
<Noliec> Well, I don't really know the problem since Ubuntu is not stating anything.
<Guest89140> if you're installing it on a netbook I would suggest a lighter alternative though
<Guest89140> Lubuntu, crunchbang, etc
<Barbariandude> ekontsevoy, you might have more luck on #apache
<Noliec> E.g; clicking on the exe.(?) Install Ubuntu 11.10 does not lead to anything but a loading marker for a few seconds.
<sandjkirkland> scattaj: did you get it  your android to work
<Guest89140> Oh, you're on window.  Can't help you there, sorry
<``PeeR> lol
<_numbers> anyone aware of a linux file organizer library thing? ideally like picasa's ability to scan drives, recognize file types, and provide an easy way to navigate them? i've got like 6TB of personal data i don't particularly want to upload to the cloud
 * Guest89140 is bonky
<``PeeR> on windows and goes to #ubuntu to get help
<xangua> you meab Wubi Noliec ¿¿
<Tech-1> there was a time when you knew nothing, be nice.
<scottaj> anyone know how to get ubuntu to mount my android phone?
<sandjkirkland> scottaj, you need to have usb debugging selected on your android phone
<Noliec> Install ubuntu on a hard disk --> Ubuntu loading screen for a half a minute --> Installation failed, The installer encountered an unrecovarable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again.
<scottaj> sandjkirkland: trying that now
<``PeeR> Noliec: are you sure you take the right way to install it?
<sandjkirkland> scottaj that setting for my phone is under development
<Noliec> What various options do you have of installing it from a usbstick?
<``PeeR> Noliec: you're a win user aren't you?
<Lyfe> Hi! How to jailbreak and manage ipad on ubuntu?
<``PeeR> oh you're from a usb...
<Noliec> I was, not anymore; windows blows.
<scottaj> sandjkirkland: ty, that appeared to have worked.
<FrozenFire> Rage. I cannot for the life of me get this nvidia driver module to be non-permanent.
<xangua> Lyfe: you can manager files and music with gtkpod
<FrozenFire> I suspect it's broked :P
<warfaren> Noliec: you mean winblows blows
<Noliec> haha
<Noliec> y
<sandjkirkland> scottaj, no problem
<``PeeR> or winblows does
<``PeeR> lol
<Noliec> But seriously, even slackware was easier to install :(
<Noliec> than ubuntu that is
 * mechbo is overwhelmed by "In The Name of the Father" the movie that was just on Current
<Noliec> Did not suspect this - tried installing from a dvd aswell.
<``PeeR> Noliec: i would try a dvd
<Noliec> ^--
<``PeeR> lol ok sorry
<Lyfe> How to jailbreak it then?
<sandjkirkland> or winblows does not, does not do this and does not do that, winblows just does not
<tightwork> Ahhhhhhhhhh'
<``PeeR> win does fails
<xangua> Lyfe: that does not has to do anything with ubuntu
<``PeeR> hehe
<sandjkirkland> LOL
<Noliec> Don't apoligize, I'm just so frustrated I could slaughter over 9000 bunnies atm
<tightwork> welcome to the club
<ali> mayi have little help please?:)
<tightwork> Noliec: you are in a chan with 1500+ users and maybe 10 know wtf is going on
<``PeeR> Noliec:  that's the thing with ubuntu... it's now windows but prepare yourself to search for every little bug,,, you must like to learn ;) hehehe
<``PeeR> now = not
<``PeeR> !ask | ali
<ubottu> ali: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noliec> I'm not even able to install it ~_~
<Lyfe> i jailbroke ipad through windows software? does ubuntu contain the same kind of software?
<``PeeR> Noliec: may be you just didn't download the right version...
<Noliec> as I stated earlier, Slackware 13.~ was easier installed - which is supposed to be "hard"
<foul_owl> ok i have a new problem now
<tightwork> ya dont say
<ali> !patience | ``PeeR
<ubottu> ``PeeR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<foul_owl> ive been using keepassx, but now i go to open my database, and it is zero bytes! wtf happend to it?
<``PeeR> ali ... ?
<``PeeR> ali, I didn't even ask a question... lol
<ali> im trying to add language,when im press on laanguage support im getting error " the report belong to the package is not installed" , ive try some commands from google search with no success(sudo rm / var/lib/apt/lists/*)
<tightwork> foul_owl: hard to say.. just restore from you're backup
<Noliec> Peer, what different versions are there?
<Noliec> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386
<Noliec> I'm inclined that should work
<foul_owl> i can restore it, but it's somewhat worrysome
<``PeeR> Noliec: where did you d/l it ?
<Noliec> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<tightwork> thats funny how apt-get takes over ruby gem
<ekontsevoy> Barbariandude: #apache? can you plz elaborate on why?
<``PeeR> hum... well like you say :S
<tightwork> like apt is all knowing
<mao> what is resume partition of initramfs-tools
<Zutara> Hi. Need gparted help. I want to partition my External HDD and add a FAT 32 section for PS2 Backups (only format it likes). When I went into gparted it told me it couldn't read the file system. I unmounted it and went to information again. Said I needed to run chdsk /f on a Windows PC. I gave my brother the HDD and we went and ran the check disk optoin inside the propertes menu. When it was done I came back and tried plugging it in. It now will not mount and
<Zutara>  says to "run chdsk /f and reboot TWICE!" My brother won't do that though. Is there a way I can do this on Linux w/o Windows?
<Noliec> Perhaps it's time to go buy some apple(s) tomorrow.
<Jordan_U> Noliec: Did you check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded? You may also try the Alternate install CD.
<``PeeR> Noliec: may be you can try older version and then upgrade but...
<Barbariandude> ekontsevoy, because the people in that channel have an extremely high likelihood of having lots of webserver experience and might know
<Noliec> Not an expert of md5sums, please elabourate. I tried installing with a dvd apart from booting through usb-stick.
<foul_owl> ok, why isn't nm-applet showing up in the system tray? it is running
<msween00> hi, im trying to install ubuntu onto a new laptop and for some reason it won't boot to cd, despite changing the bios settings - the wubi installer, is it actually installed like normal? it says it doesnt need a dedicated partition, is that bad if ubuntu is going to be my main os?
<Jordan_U> !md5 | Noliec
<ubottu> Noliec: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jordan_U> msween00: I would avoid Wubi if possible. Can you boot from any CD with this machine?
<msween00> Jordan_U: to be honest, no clue.. windows reads it as an install cd but just skips it at boot for some reason
<msween00> i guess i'll try putting it on a flash drive.
<Noliec> Jordan_U: Would running the "Check cd" option from loading the ubuntu dvd suffice?
<Jordan_U> Noliec: Yes.
<quinn_> I install arch on thinkpad e420 yesterday,but i can't use X . how can i fix it? Xorg.0.log is here:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/519068
<sandjkirkland> msweenoo: it sounds like maybe your bios setting are booting from harddrive first then cd, it that the case then it will auto skip cd because you have a bootable os on hard drive
<sandjkirkland> it=if
<msween00> sandjkirkland: no.. i changed the boot order.. harddrive is LAST lol... i dont get it. and cdrom is <enabled> in the previous menu
<Noliec> Jordan_U: "Check finished: errors found in 1 files!"
<foul_owl> nm-applet is not showing up in the system tray, yet it is running.
<sandjkirkland> fowl-owl are you using wicd
<Noliec> Investigation start.
<msween00> is it possible that because i used the built-in win7 "burn disc image" it's missing something that makes it bootable? i can download magiciso or something
<sandjkirkland> fowl_owl: I have issues with that when I use wicd my sofware manager does not recognize network connection with wicd, have not yet found a solution
<dnivra> hello. i am using ubuntu 11.10(freshly upgraded) on a sony vaio laptop. I use recently purchased a new charger for my laptop and ever since then I cannot use the touchpad when the laptop is charging. how can I fix this issue?
<foul_owl> not using widc
<quinn_> I install arch on thinkpad e420 yesterday,but i can't use X . how can i fix it? Xorg.0.log is here:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/519068
<moepigal> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<moes> msween00, I have had better luck using cdburnerxp to burn cd's from window7
<bazhang> quinn_, arch? this is ubuntu support
<bazhang> moepigal, wrong channel
<quinn_> bazhang: sorry,i cannot sent msg to #archlinux
<bazhang> quinn_, this is not archlinux support.
<msween00> moes: thanks for the recommendation
<Emiru> Can I shrink an ext4 partition and make a windows partition bigger with that space?
<quinn_> bazhang: #archlinux cannot sent to channel
<moes> msween00, Be sure and md5 after download
<bazhang> quinn_, contact their ops. not an ubuntu issue
<quinn_> bazhang: thx,can you fix it
<bazhang> quinn_, no
<quinn_> bazhang: my problem?
<Emiru> anyone?
<bazhang> quinn_, ask in #freenode
<quinn_> bazhang: thx
<msween00> hi, sorry, i don't see it, where is the md5 for the 64 bit 11.10 cd?
<rhinos> Enter text here...hey
<mdkess> Very strange problem: this guy Sebastian Svahn makes music which he releases for free, located here: http://www.sebastian-svahn.com/music.html . I wanted to download the MP3's, so I wget the music.html page, and tried to grep for mp3 in it - and there are no matches. Yet if I vim the file, there are clearly matches. Grep seems to be working normally otherwise, but it can't find anything at all within that file. Any ideas why?
<sandjkirkland> has anyone succesfully streamed music from ubuntu oneiric to xbox360
<bazhang> !hashes | msween00
<ubottu> msween00: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<rhinos> Hey can anyone help me? both my lan and wireless network cars are :*-network:0 DISABLED
<msween00> alright, thanks everyone. gonna try to burn a copy with cdburnerxp and see if it will boot. thanks for the help
<``PeeR> damn it's a big day I'm reseting a lot of connections!
<``PeeR> now it's the timing when everyone laugh :P
<moepigal> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<bazhang> ``PeeR, please stay on topic
<``PeeR> bazhang: oh sorry I didn't think jokes were prohibited here ;) i won't try to make laugh again I promise
<matt_> I need a bit of help :/
<matt_> Is this the place to ask?
<capleton> Hey, I have video card that supports hdmi audio output..  in order to get it to work, i have to run aplay -l, look at the info, then run aplay -D plughw:2,7 /some/file.wav, then adjust it in /etc/asound.conf   (phew)... the problem is that if I ever reboot, the audio output will change to a different number in asound.conf D:   and i have to change it again
<``PeeR> !ask | Matt___
<ubottu> Matt___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MatthewB__> Finally
<capleton> ``PeeR: i don't know whachyoo talkin about w/ all dem connections :/
<capleton> :)
<MatthewB__> PeeR didn't know if this was the PLACE to ask :P
<``PeeR> MatthewB__: depends on your question ;)
<MatthewB__> Well, when I boot backlight is nice and bright. As soon as I change the backlight's brightness the maximum lowers DRASTICALLY.
<MatthewB__> It starts at the max it uses in windows. And then I'd say it only gets 1/4th as bright as max on the highest setting on Ubuntu.
<rhinos> having network issues can anyone help
<MatthewB__> Also I was having my doubts about Unity in earlier versions, but it's coming out very nicely.
<robin0800> capleton: have you tried a wild card instead of the number if that dosen't work you may have to write a script to do it
<capleton> \o/  robin, i haven't tried that
<capleton> if it works, you may be my savior
<capleton> hmm, not sure if it will work actually...
<capleton> http://codepad.org/3Rwx1en6
<capleton> that's my current asound.conf...   it's not going to screw anything up if I try a wildcard * in there is it?
<capleton> Also, does anyone have any idea why the card numbers might change from time to time?
<dnivra> hello. i am using ubuntu 11.10(freshly upgraded) on a sony vaio laptop. I recently purchased a new charger for my laptop and ever since then I cannot use the touchpad when the laptop is charging-it freezes intermittently. how can I fix this issue?
<dnivra> and i just found that my laptop has an Alps PS/2 ALPS Glide Point touchpad.
<keithclark> How do I mount an ftp folder?
<MatthewB__> How do I increase my max backlight brightness?
<maslen> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04, and using the stock Nvidia drivers. For some reason, Xorg is using as much as 100% of my CPU when I switch windows, or the like.
<M[a]troskiN> Here there is somebody from Russia?
<sati> hi,but I am not
<M[a]troskiN> =)
<Anefist> I am from Ukraine
<pugSk8r_> there are some crooks who use judaism to cover their crimes
<szal> trollolol
<maslen> compiuz
<maslen> wrong windows :(.
<mpigal12h4_> hello
<mpigal12h4_> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<justlist> ping
<cousteau> what should be used for rdp in ubuntu oneiric+?
<Test123> Ok so I have an online multiplayer game and I was wondering if anyone knew how to have my severs load its content from a different directory than my other server.. And my loader/ servers are handled in ActionScript
<capleton> I just installed ampache, but I can't seem to get it to work..  when I go to xxx.xx.xxx.xx/ampche, I get an error that my browser couldn't connect
<foul_owl> why isn't nm-applet showing up in the system tray? it is running
<Test123> ampache?
<capleton> yeah lol, ampache
<OerHeks> capleton, did you follow the wiki ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ampache
<capleton> I;m not sure if i did:
<capleton> Set up a mysql user account with root privileges
<capleton> i was asked a lot of questions and set up passwrds when i installed mysql and phpmyadmin
<capleton> but i don't know if i did a mysql user account with root privies
<capleton> anyway i can check that?
<delueks> hi, if i run "ssh root@host dpkg -i package.deb" , it hangs after "Processing triggers for ureadahead". The install is complete, it just doesnt exit. It works, if i run "dpkg -i package.deb" manually after connecting with "ssh root@host". Any ideas?
<justlist> ping
<mopigalfdshajk> hello
<mopigalfdshajk> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<capleton> really... anyone on how to mysql user account with root privileges?
<mpigal124h> hello
<mpigal124h> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<OerHeks> i did not see sudo in the wiki, capleton
<Test123> Why not use nginx
<capleton> The wiki says Now open a terminal and type
<capleton> sudo apt-get update
<capleton> sudo apt-get install ampache mysql-server-5.0 phpmyadmin
<capleton> Set up a mysql user account with root privileges
<FloodBot1> capleton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> sorry capleton  i was looking @ 15
<Test123> @capleton when it says setup a user w/ root rights, then just use the root user itself
<capleton> ohh, i didn't htink of that... should i try setting it up that way?
<Test123> Setting Ampache with root?
<capleton> whatevs, i'll givver a shot... right now nothing happens when i got to hostip/ampache
<Test123> Does anyone here know ActionScript
<capleton> Test123: i dunno what you mean... is there anyway i can test what's working and what isn't?
<capleton> and sry, i know 0 actionscript
<Arm0ur> Does anybody know of a script/hack/program to save moonlight videos ?
<excelsior> Is it worth it to upgrade Firefox from 3.6 to ??
<gogeta> excelsior: ff changed there relese numbers so relly latest is just latest so yes
<gogeta> excelsior: so even a small update will be like firefox 10
<excelsior> gogeta: how should I upgrade? Uninstall and then install a .deb?
<gogeta> excelsior: becouse they wanna be like google chrome for some reasion
<gogeta> excelsior: it should just update itself
<xangua> !fx6 | excelsior
<ubottu> excelsior: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<excelsior> I have ubuntu 10.10
<gogeta> or that
<excelsior> I thought we were at like FF8 now?
<gogeta> excelsior: yea but the paa should have 8 now
<arnpro> hey guys, an apt-get is trying to remove a package that I wrongly deleted it's data, so I'd like to take it's removal out of the way from the apt-get operation, what's the name of that file you can edit for that???
<xangua> excelsior: the ppa has latest stable fx, but there is no fx8 factoid
<gogeta> excelsior: it does just looked
<excelsior> what's better, a ppa or a .deb?
<gogeta> excelsior: ppa is a deb its just a unoffical repo it will install via apt-get
<gogeta> excelsior: or in this case update
<FrozenFire> excelsior, That's sort of like asking "What's better? An apple or a basket"
<FrozenFire> A ppa is a repository for debs
<excelsior> so I'm downloading the .deb at the moment, is that supported?
<gogeta> excelsior: yes you can do it with a deb
<FrozenFire> excelsior, Certainly, but it won't come with the ability to update.
<mr_pacman> hello,i installed dual boot with windows.copy of my partitions setup http://pastebin.com/6bq0beDi  ,but now i have 4 primary partitions,wich make the rest of memory unusable.question..what should i do ,to have more  partitions?can i make the linux partition logical in order to do it?will i have to reinstall ?
<xangua> excelsior: no idea what deb are you talking about
<FrozenFire> Exception being if it adds a ppa during its install process.
<gogeta> excelsior: 3rd party debs are unsupported officaly
<excelsior> everytime I deal with a ppa I have to look up how to set it up again. the .deb is from mozilla.com
<FrozenFire> excelsior, ppas are simple to install
<FrozenFire> "add-apt-repository <ppaname>"
<gogeta> excelsior: most ppa sites have the commands just copy and past
<excelsior> yeah, but .deb's are simpler, just download and doubleclick.
<xangua> excelsior: mozilla doesn't gives you a deb
<gogeta> excelsior: and 11/10 you just click it and it adds
<webnet> excelsior, agreed. i find debs to be nice :)
<excelsior> ok, so what's the ppa?
<arnpro> does anyone know how to edit apt-get operation file???? I need to take out a package removal instruction
<excelsior> I assumed the .deb would be in the tar.bz2...
<gogeta> excelsior: no debs are compressed aruldy taring it would be redundent
<arnpro> excelsior: you can take a look at this: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-ppa-technology-explained/
<gogeta> Ampelbein: apt-get remove package
<OerHeks> excelsior, a tar.bz2 sounds more like the sourcecode.
<excelsior> boo, no compiling for me
<wwb> hi,guys
<gogeta> Ampelbein: or apt-get --purge remove packagename
<gogeta> Ampelbein: purge removes all of its configs as well
<mr_pacman>  hello,i installed dual boot with windows.copy of my partitions setup http://pastebin.com/6bq0beDi  ,but now i have 4 primary partitions,wich make the rest of memory unusable.question..what should i do ,to have more  partitions?can i make the linux partition logical in order to do it?will i have to reinstall ?
<wwb> i have a problem about google chrome
<wwb> when i run  chrome ,it echo that "can't run  as root"!
<jocassid> has anyone tried to download ubuntu from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download recently?  I got about 6 MB into the download (using firefox) and it froze.  Tried downloading through wget and it seems to have downloaded OK.  Is there some contact us like where I can report something is amiss with the download?
<webnet> excelsior, y no compiling?
<gogeta> mr_pacman: add a extended partation table you can have 4 more partations
<|Anthony|> jocassid, try cdimage.ubuntu.com\releases
<|Anthony|> i just dled 12.04 alpha no problem
<gogeta> mr_pacman: in gparted in add just slect extended
<webnet> mr_pacman, gparted
<excelsior> webnet: compiling is messy.
<webnet> wow gogeta lol. i didnt see that a sec ago
<gogeta> webnet: ?
<webnet> excelsior, but in some cases its the only option. line new versions of firefox
<wwb> how to run  chrome as root?
<|Anthony|> has anyone here tried 12.04 yet?
<mr_pacman> gogeta,but if i add a new partition table,i will mes up with my windows partition?
<webnet> gogeta, oh i said gparted like 1 sec after you did
<webnet> haha
<HQRaja> |Anthony|: Is 12.04 available already to try?
<|Anthony|> yup
<webnet> wwb, sudo chrome
<gogeta> mr_pacman: no slect add partation in the list you will see extended
<|Anthony|> HQRaja, its in alpha
<foul_owl> why isn't nm-applet showing up in the system tray? it is running
<gogeta> mr_pacman: that lets you add 4 more partations
<OerHeks> !pangolin
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<HQRaja> |Anthony|: Oh OK
<OerHeks> alfa 1
<bucky> mr_pacman, how big is sda4 ?
<|Anthony|> :/
<wwb> then
<mr_pacman> well,the thing is i have already 4 primary partitions http://pastebin.com/6bq0beDi
<gogeta> mr_pacman: the max any hdd can do is 8 partation 4 then extended and 4 more
<sanjay> hi goodmorning.. I installed ubuntu 11.10. in my pc.Can  run microsoft office in ubuntu 11.10  i don't have any valid license key?
<mr_pacman> i didnt know it was a limit form primary
<gogeta> mr_pacman: prmary or local makes no deffence
<gogeta> logical
<gogeta> mr_pacman: the max is 8
<OerHeks> sanjay without key you can try it 30 days
<bucky> mr_pacman, making sda4 an extended partition and adding logical partitions inside of it will not give you any more "room"
<bucky> mr_pacman, how big is sda4 ?
<wwb>  have no effect
<jocassid> Thanks for the link |Anthony| will try that if the file I downloaded is messed up.  Download stuff through firefox frequently.  Strange that it failed on the ubuntu site
<mr_pacman> my partitions http://pastebin.com/6bq0beDi
<excelsior> webnet: so what's the best workflow for compiling?
<wwb> how to run chrome as a root???
<Arm0ur> Sorry, I might have missed a reply, if any of you had replied : But how do you download moonlight videos to your computer ?
<roadmr> wwb: can't be done. Run it as another user.
<sanjay> Hi OerHeks.. I want  full version in ubuntu.. is there any alternative for microsoft office 2010
<excelsior> I tried to compile a version of angband once, but it didn't work when I tried to run it.
<gogeta> mr_pacman: ill say it again add a extended then you can make 4 more but thats the max any hdd can do
<Zutara> Arm0ur: can't be done.
<OerHeks> wwb as your error says:not recommended
<bucky> mr_pacman, how big does 10000.27* mean in windows speak, sorry i don't know
<mr_pacman> gogeta,if primary and logical makes no difference,what should i do,in this case http://pastebin.com/6bq0beDi to have more partitions?
<OerHeks> sanjay ofcourse, open office/ libre office
<gogeta> mr_pacman: i just told you
<|Anthony|> Arm0ur, that's a great show btw
<webnet> excelsior, do you know how to compile? (No offense :) but i have to ask.)
<mr_pacman> i'm sry,i miss it
<wwb> get it
<Arm0ur> Zutara: :( Absolutely no way ?
<gogeta> mr_pacman: add a extended partation its in the list of partations
<sanjay> OerHeks, I already installed Libre oofice.. But  I can't open n other all my documents in other  pc... I think   it is not compatible with other O.S
<mr_pacman> gogeta,i cannot use that,it's unusale
<Zutara> Don't know. I just know that I tried to a while ago and it didn't work
<mr_pacman> unusable*
<bucky> mr_pacman, i'm just trying to determine if there's enough room on sda4 to make it worthwhile to divide it up into a bunch of smaller partitions
<excelsior> webnet: I followed a tutorial. it seemed to work, except the resulting .deb didn't install.
<gogeta> mr_pacman: you cant have more then 4partatiosn thats why it says that
<bucky> mr_pacman, so how big is it?
<mr_pacman> gogeta,yes ,i understand that
<gogeta> mr_pacman: or is that in bytes
<bucky> this is a 30+ year old  IBM spec people
<gogeta> mr_pacman: thers always a few megs you cant use there resvered for bad sectors
<mr_pacman> 10000 means 10gig
<|Anthony|> will the alpha releases of 12.04 update, or will i have to reinstall the final build?
<webnet> excelsior, what are you installing? and are you installing from sources or trying to compile a deb?
<xangua> !pangolin | |Anthony|
<ubottu> |Anthony|: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<excelsior> webnet: It was a long time ago
<|Anthony|> ah +1
<mr_pacman> gogeta,i have no problems to shrink partitions,i just don't know what to do,to have more partitons ,without affecting the actual partitions
<gogeta> mr_pacman: yes in gparted slect unusable right click slect add and extended
<gogeta> mr_pacman: it will not effect the ones you have
<mr_pacman> gogeta,all right ,i will do that
<mr_pacman> gogeta ++
<gogeta> mr_pacman: :)
<bucky> mr_pacman, make a swap file
<gogeta> bucky: he has one
<bucky> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Swap
<bucky> gogeta, no.. he has a swap partition
<mr_pacman> bucky,i have it..if you coul at least look my paste bin ,instead of spamming the irc
<Arm0ur> Zutara, |Anthony| Oh. I was not talking of the "Moonlight" series. Videos streamed via Silverlight. Viewed in GNU/Linux with moonlight !
<Zutara> ah.
<gogeta> mr_pacman: i asume you can use that space now :)
<mr_pacman> let's try gogeta :),let's do this!!yehh
<Zutara> Arm0ur: Don't know much about streaming with Moonlight. Sorry.
<bucky> mr_pacman, make a swap file, turn your swap partition into an extended partition and make logical partitions in the new extended partition
<gogeta> mr_pacman: once you add extended you shuld be able to make 4 more partations
<dnivra> hello. i am using kubuntu 11.10 on a sony vaio laptop. when i plug in my charger, my touchpad freezes intermittently but it works fine when the charger is unplugged. what could be possibly wrong?
<|Anthony|> Arm0ur, lol
<gogeta> mr_pacman: but 8 is the max as i said no drive can make more then 8
<mr_pacman> all right,i will try it,than i let you know
<bucky> By using an extended partition you can now have up to 15 partitions per disk
<mr_pacman> ty
<mquinn27> Hey, guys, I'm installing Ubuntu on a UEFI system, and I already have UEFI GRUB installed; is there a way to prevent Ubuntu from trying to install a bootloader?
<bucky> mr_pacman, don't spam the channel
<gogeta> bucky: most home disk die at 8
<mr_pacman> bucky,come  down,i just said ty,you are the one not reading stuff
<urlin2u> mquin, you can put grub in the ubuntu partition.
<bucky> home disk?
<gogeta> bucky: consumer level drives
<webnet> haha excelsior i thought you were building now. lol
<urlin2u> mquinn27, you can put grub in the ubuntu partition.
<gogeta> mquinn27: i think if its uefi it will install uefi grub as well
<Ashwin> Hello guys.
<Ashwin> Is there anyone from support team?
<mquinn27> ok, thanks
<cousteau> so...  tsclient was removed partly because vinagre already des rdp, right?
<gogeta> !uefi
<Ashwin> !uefi
<s_enya> hello. I try sudo m-a a-i alsa-source
<gogeta> the bot is clueless not good
<Ashwin> Hello. Is there anyone who can help me out?
<gogeta> mquinn27: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Ashwin> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<s_enya> I get one error "/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/linux/pci_ids.h:2: fatal error:│ @CONFIG_SND_KERNELSRC@/include/linux/pci_ids.h: "
<foul_owl> nm-applet does not show up in system tray, yet it is running and I have a system tray. any ideas?
<webnet> Ashwin, whats up?
<gogeta> mquinn27: yep 11.04 and up will install uefi grub
<Ashwin> Hello. I want to install ubuntu with my windows 7. I have the iso file. How can i use the webui to install it?
<Ashwin> !webui
<bucky> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<jmwpc> Where can I adjust the size of the area around a window that activates the 'resize' cursor? Currently it only seems to be about 1 or 2 px and it's kind of difficult to get it to appear.
<cousteau> jmwpc, not sure if it can be done without changing the theme
<Ashwin> Buvky
<Ashwin> *Bucky
<Ashwin> I already have the iso file.
<Ashwin> But wubi downloads it again
<bucky> you got me there... never used it
<Ashwin> Can I use the iso to install from wubi?
<jmwpc> cousteau: Never thought of that. I'm using the default Xubuntu theme and the window border is very narrow... let me try another.
<cousteau> jmwpc, not sure on xubuntu...  never used it, but maybe there's a way
<mactrent> Ashwin, There's an explanation on the Wubi wiki page.  Let me see if I can find it...
<webnet> Ashwin. are you sure? did you burn the iso to a cd or dvd?
<bucky> Ashwin, you can if it's the alternate iso image and it's copied to the same dir as wubi
<webnet> bucky, ive never seen wubi.exe download an iso...
<Ashwin> Thanks guys. I got it.
<Ashwin> It is given that I should copy it to the same folder.
<Ashwin> Thanks a lot!
<Ashwin> Take care!
<urlin2u> Ashwin, here is the wiki I think you can get what you need there while waiting. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<mquinn27> hrm, once I started the install (after dealing with partitions, username, and such), it kicked me out to a terminal, but still with "spinning-circle" mouse cursor over it
<mquinn27> incompatibility with my Radeon HD 6950 cards?
<Ethek> is there an offtopic ubuntu channel?
<warddr>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Ethek, #ubuntu-offtopic
<jmwpc> cousteau: It appears to be tied to the theme in xfce as well... I just found the alt-rightclick shortcut so that should suffice
<tamale1> Hello everyone, when I add any of my 2TB sata drives that were a part of my mdadm RAID5 array, (in addition to the single 300gb system IDE drive), my computer won't boot at all - either from the boot drive OR from a USB live stick.  If I take the 2TB sata drive out of the system completely, then the computer boots fine from the IDE drive or the USB live stick.  I'm stuck because I want to recover my RAID5 array.. help please!
<Techie> does the latest ubuntu have a kernel module for rtl2832u devices, it should be dvb-usb-rtl2832u
<mquinn27> tamale1: make sure the boot order is set right in the BIOS
<melkor> Does anybody else have/know of hdmi problems?
<tamale1> mquinn27: GRUB is loading, but it won't boot after I select the image.
<melkor> My hdmi sound output doesn't work with any kernel newer than 2.6.38.
<tamale1> Is there an option to ignore other drives on start-up I could give to GRUB?
<tamale1> it's like the addition of the drive is borking the startup process
<mquinn27> tamale1: if GRUB is using (e.g.) hd1 instead of the UUID, maybe the drive names got changed?
<tamale1> (even though there's no entry for it in fstab)
<|Anthony|> anyone able to think of any reason(s) why a dell dimensions E520 can run 10.04 but not 11.10 or 12.04? all 64-bit
<tamale1> mquinn27: it's using the UUID
<Techie> does the latest ubuntu have a kernel module for rtl2832u devices, it should be dvb-usb-rtl2832u
<tamale1> and I've tried hot-plugging them - nothing shows up when I plug them in after bootup
<melkor> |Anthony|: why do you say it cannot run it?
<CaptainKnots> where can I get themes for unity>
<CaptainKnots> ?*
<|Anthony|> melkor, it won't finish the boot process from live media
<|Anthony|> no boot, no run
<|Anthony|> lol
<|Anthony|> i've tested the media on another box with no problem
<melkor> |Anthony|: what media are using. I couldn't boot with a cd, but a usb drive worked. (for later version)
<|Anthony|> tried both
<|Anthony|> :/
<|Anthony|> 12.04 is too big for cd though
<w30> ++++++++xm   b
<pnorman> I'm wanting to use some software that is only available in 12.04, but I'm running 11.10. Are there any relatively easy options?
<|Anthony|> like alsa 1.0.24 and rtmpdump 2.4
<|Anthony|> lol
<mquinn27> pnorman: what is it that you want from 12.04?  Compiling/installing it yourself might be easiest
<mquinn27> as long as there aren't a ton of dependencies, of course
<lduros> hello, I can't boot Ubuntu with my new asus laptop unless I add the option "nolapic" -- anybody has the same issue? Is there any issue with using nolapic?
<pnorman> mquinn27: libow-perl (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/libow-perl), It doesn't have any unusual dependencies outside of the associated libow and owfs stuff
<pnorman> mquinn27: The problem is that all the install instructions I can find are old and complicated
<Test123> who knows actionscript?
<Test123> ?
<bucky> pnorman, can you install it with cpan... cpan is on your system already
<lahwran> how do I use a socks proxy from the commandline?
<pnorman> bucky: Ah, thanks.
<bonhoffer> i just moved my mobo to another computer . . . i don't have the old display resolution i had
<bonhoffer> using 2500k intel on board graphics
<dano> I'm new to 11.10 (previously 10.04).  Can't figure out how to create a launcher icon for the dash which opens an app I've installed by hand from a tar ball.
<dano> I pretty sure this can be done.
<mactrent> dano, It can.  You'll need to make a desktop file, then plant it in a certain directory.  Unfortunately, that's all I know.  I'd love to know what works.
<bonhoffer> why, in disk manager, do i see that my pata host adapter has my solid state disk underneath it?
<why> bonhoffer: not all SATA controllers show up as SATA
<dano> mactrent: is there a command line to do this?
<mactrent> dano, Yes, as much as there is for any other file.  If you plan on using the command line only, I'd use 'touch', then 'cat'.  You may prefer Gedit or nano.
<bonhoffer> why: interesting -- i am sure there are some benchmarking utilities that can show my hdd access rate?
<mactrent> dano, /home/$USERNAME/.local/share/applications/ - User-specific, if you wish.
<dano> thanks
<bonhoffer> why: any insight into why i'm not getting the resolution possible for my monitor?
<bucky> dano make a launcher
<bucky> it's different in 11.10
<bucky> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<mactrent> dano, For all users, /usr/share/applications/yourappname.desktop
<mactrent> bucky, I'm in 11.10.
<why> bonhoffer: what brand is your Graphics card? AMD or NVidia?
<dano> thanks all.  I think you've answered it.
<tables> quick, i need syntax to stop a service from running at start up
<bonhoffer> no graphics card, onboard 2500k (intel i5) graphics
<tables> like ssh
<bonhoffer> worked really well before moving my motherboard
<mr_pacman> gogeta,i cannot make an extended partiton.i need to remove 1 primary partition,in order to make 1 extended.i was wondering,can i delete the swap patiton,wich is primary,and remake it as logical,under the ext linux partition,without makng a mess?
<SwedeMike> mr_pacman: yes.
<mr_pacman> cool
<mr_pacman> ty
<Abhijit> how can i lock a specific application with password?
<urlin2u> Abhijit, this link might help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127867
<c4pt> hello i am trying to use ICS with my ps3 does anyone have a detailed guide to use ICS ?
<mr_pacman> using gparted.When making a new swap partition logical,will that be extended or primary?
<urlin2u> mr_pacman, sounds like your worried abou partition amounts?
<mr_pacman> k,diferent question,my linux partition is ext4,primary.how can i set a logical swap?will that need to the linux partition to be extended instead of primary?
<Abhijit> urlin2u, it was not helpful. they just talked about the way how bad this idea is. i am not asking thier opinion or decision. its decided already. i want to do it. and now the questioon is 'how'?
<foul_owl> nm-applet does not show up in system tray, yet it is running and I have a system tray. any ideas?
<michaeljwjr> Has anyone gotten Bastion working in their chrome browser in Ubuntu 11.10 yet?
<urlin2u> Abhijit, actually read bodhi and hermans posts that is how its done, its not a gui plug and play scenario.
<mr_pacman> k,diferent question?can i make a primary partiton become extended,without damaging the partition?
<Abhijit> urlin2u, i read. they are talking about script. this is not a good way to do it. anyway thanks for talking
<Abhijit> mr_pacman, nope
<urlin2u> mr_pacman, what is in the swap you want to save, to be honest your not really making sense, exsplain your gols.
<msween00> Hi, so for some reason my laptop won't boot from CD, despite me changing the BIOS settings to boot from CD, and I don't have a flash drive readily available, is there another way? I was told to avoid the Wubi installer because Ubuntu is going to be my main OS.
<urlin2u> goals*
<mr_pacman> can i make a primary partiton become extended,without damaging the partition?
<Abhijit> msween00, you can try a network boot
<Abhijit> !pxe | msween00
<mr_pacman> i think the answer is nope
<Abhijit> :-(
<mactrent> mr_pacman, You can copy a partition to an extended one, but not simply make it extended.
<msween00> pxe is what im looking for?
<urlin2u> mr_pacman, to change a partition type one is deleted then the other created.
<Abhijit> msween00, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<msween00> thanks
<mr_pacman> damn it!:)
<msween00> Abhijit: page won't load..
<Abhijit> wait
<msween00> nevermind
<Abhijit> theare are 3 more links
<Jordan_U> mr_pacman: Yes (if you really meant primary to logical within an extended partition), though it depends on circumstances, is not easy, and things could be more complecated if it's a Windows boot partition.
<Abhijit> msween00, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<urlin2u> msween00, have you tried f12 to get to the post bios bootfrom gui
<msween00> urlin2u: i tried hitting F12, but it didn't register
<mr_pacman> no,it's not the windows partition,is the linux one...i installed linux as primary,not extended..the goal is o make the linux primary become extended
<Abhijit> msween00, yes pxe is what you need
<msween00> heh looks like i have a lot of reading
<urlin2u> msween00, have you looked on the web for other key prompts for this gui, some computers use esc, some a couple of keys.
<mr_pacman> how can i do that?create a new extended and move the linux into it?
<Jordan_U> mr_pacman: To clarify terminology, you can't have a filesystem on an "extended" partition. Extended partitions hold logical partitions, and fileystems can be either on primary or logical partitions.
<michaeljwjr> is there an ubuntu games channel? Or any good source of linux games?
<msween00> urlin2u: it's just a blank screen, esc gives me some boot choice, but only OS's.. has win7 listed nothing else
<Jordan_U> !games | michaeljwjr
<ubottu> michaeljwjr: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<msween00> also netboot doesn't seem very practical for me.. i'll just wait till i can grab a flash drive
<Abhijit> michaeljwjr, playdeb.net
<msween00> and hope that works
<mr_pacman> Jordan_U,i  understand...extended is just a place holder,is not an actual partition...to fill with logical partitions...what would be the difference to make logical or primary inside the extended?
<bucky> mr_pacman, you can't make a primary partition inside an extended partition... only a logical one... but the logical behaves the same in practice
<mr_pacman> i see,ty bucky,s inside the extended goes only logicals
<bucky> yes!
<Jordan_U> mr_pacman: One way that I can think of to do it, which leaves a lot of room for human error and bad things, would be to open fdisk, note the starting and ending sectors of the current partition, "delete" this partition entry, make a new extended partition entry, then make a new logical partition entry and make sure that the new logical partition entry has the same start and end sectors as the old primary.
<Jordan_U> mr_pacman: After doing this you will also need to re-install grub.
<mr_pacman> i see,ty
<edusachs> hey
<bucky> Jordan_U, i think he's got 10G tied up in swap and he wants to use it for his file system or maybe he wants to put his /home down there so he can save it in the event of a re install
<mr_pacman> or maybe just do a backup,format all,rebuild partiton,than restore the dump
<fenrrir> hi guys! i  have a problem with ubuntu 11.10 and ati radeon 6470. My cooler/fan never stop. I'm echo OFF to vgaswitchroo on boot already
<bucky> mr_pacman, or just use gparted to shrink sd4 and let / breath a little
<Jordan_U> mr_pacman: Just using fdisk has the advantage of taking almost no time as none of the data contained in the partition needs to be copied.
<indystorm> hey how do I install open ssh in back track 5?
<aeon-ltd> indystorm: #backtrack-linux
<indystorm> dude thanks!!!
<bucky> Jordan_U, the partition he wants to turn into an extended is sda4 and is just swap
<mystic_llama> Hey guys, just have a quick question regarding permissions on a mounted samba share. So here's what I have server A running freebsd with a samba share exposed, and server B running ubuntu 11.04. I've mounted the samba share as /storage in server B by editing /etc/fstab and filling out the permanent mount entry.
<mystic_llama> If on server B I make changes to the permissions to the mount point /storage, say from root:root to everyone, will my changes affect only the permissions for users on server B, or will the actual permissions set on server A be affected?
<Ethek> What is the defaul ubuntu document font?
<THE_SKY_> PART #ubuntu I eat babies
<mystic_llama> In other words, does changing (if possible) the permissions on the mounted samba share affect only the local users, or does the permission changes affect those on the remote share?
<WHAT_UP> Hi. Say, as part of a script, I want to have unidirectional folder syncing. Unfortunately, the files are big and the source computer might lose network connection often, so I'd prefer if the tool could continue from approximately the cutoff point rather than start from scratch each time. I'd also want it to be nonambiguous to a script on the sink computer whether or not the file was fully transferred (having a .part extension, for 
<bazhang> WHAT_UP, , got cut off at extension, for
<WHAT_UP> bazhang: (having a .part extension, for instance, would be fine). Any suggestions?
<ceti331> anyone know off hand if any ubuntu WM's/DE's have multitouch trackpad support e.g. using apple macbook pro hardware
<WaR1oK> hi this is my first time using ubuntu and i need some help
<mystic_llama> Hmm, another question: is there anything I have to do after a transmission install and portforwarding to get it to start downloading? I have several torrents on it that I know have peers, but it doesn't seem to connect to the tracker at all.
<WaR1oK> i got it installed and ready for a dual boot with windows 7 but whenever i go to boot to ubuntu it gives me a black screen
<irccloud99> Hi
<WaR1oK> i already looked around for a few hours for a solution but i still cant find anything
<ceti331> @war1ok i have a problem with it not booting from large hard drive
<WaR1oK> i have a 750GB HDD
<ceti331> i heard there's a problem with grub which means it only boots from the low ????gb
<ceti331> (128?)
<urlin2u> ceti331, its not grub but older ide drives that have that limitations
<wolfric> ceti331: you'd get a boot error then not a black screen
<ceti331> ah ok
<wolfric> WaR1oK: does a live boot cd work?
<ceti331> @urlin thats the situation I personally have
<WaR1oK> i installed it using the 2 step method with wubi
<urlin2u> ceti331, what is the graphic card on the computer with the black screen
<wolfric> WaR1oK: as in, if you boot into the ubuntu cd without just installing it, can you run from there?
<alpicola> WHAT_UP: You might have luck with rsync --partial-dir
<ircclouder> Hey guys
<wolfric> WaR1oK: wubi? wiki?
<ceti331> --- i don't get black screen: i get the boot error. so i go back to win doze or use another drive
<ircclouder> is there a guide to setting up a static connection between 2 ubuntu machines somewhere?
<ircclouder> stiatic ip
<WaR1oK> the in system installer i didnt want to have to go through the work of setting up a drive partition or anything like that
<ircclouder> so each machine can ping each other
<WaR1oK> i know next to nothing about linux also
<urlin2u> ceti
<ceti331> @urlin2u, i can run ubuntu fine from the second drive
<WHAT_UP> alpicola: thanks!!
<ircclouder> here's the scenario: each machine has static ip connected via fast ethernet to each other. one's realtek, the other is intel
<ircclouder> no switch, no hub just straight cable
<ceti331> actually does anyone know how to edit GRUB's boot order ?
<WaR1oK> i just want to install ubuntu with the least work possible i have the 11.10 64bit ISO already and i have wubi and ive been working for about 4 hours now trying to get something other than a black screen upon boot
<ceti331> the minor inconvenience is that after having installed a nonworking ubuntu i always have to manually select windows to boot the machine
<wolfric> ircclouder: just sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 on one machine and 192.168.1.2 on the other
<wolfric> ircclouder: assuming eth0 is your interface. just ifconfig -a to have a look
<urlin2u> ceti331, what is the boot error you get?
<WaR1oK> should i just use a lower version of ubuntu?
<ircclouder> here's the config wolfric: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/519120/
<wolfric> with the exception of ancient network cards, it should auto switch the network cables around but if they're very VERY old, you'll need a cross over cable if you're directly connecting them together
<ircclouder> wolfric: did that
<wolfric> ircclouder: did what now?
<ceti331> i'll check..
<ircclouder> wolfric: mii-tool does auto negotation with full-duplex 100basetx
<ircclouder> wolfric: no no that was the exact thing I did :)
<wolfric> ircclouder: what have you got for the other machine network config?
<moepigal123> helo
<moepigal123> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<wolfric> ircclouder: also, gateway is pointless, leave it out. Unless 192.168.1.1  is actually routing traffic to the internet
<ircclouder> wolfric: it's set to 192.168.1.1. the rest is the same.
<ircclouder> route could be an issue
<ircclouder> hmm
<wolfric> and why on earth are you setting the mac address staticly?
<ircclouder> ok i'll just set it to be whatever
<wolfric> ircclouder: and have you...tested it? What's going on
<ircclouder> wolfric: gimme 10 mins :)
<ircclouder> thanks
<wolfric> run wireshark on the interface by the way to get a better idea if what's going on
<ircclouder> wolfric: good point about gateway
<ircclouder> wolfric: ok
<ceti331> @urlin "…init-plymoth main process terminated" … then a blank screen with a cursor
<Andy-> Just to make sure I'm not missing out on something. If I have a box which works fine, and only network access to it. There isn't much I can do with it untill I've got Ubuntu installed?
<pythonirc1011> I've a linksys router, how do I make sure that my ubuntu box always get 192.168.1.111 ip?
<wolfric> Andy-: what do you mean o.O
<pythonirc1011> And the problem is that my machine is behind a virtualbox
<wolfric> Andy-: you mean there isn't much you can do without an operating system?
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: change the ip range that you give out with dhcp and set the ubuntu box to static ip
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: there may also be an option to set restricted ip addresses
<wolfric> as in "this ip cannot be used for dhcp" but all the addresses around it can. If not sure just use like 10 to 110 or some range that goes up to just below the ip you want
<pythonirc1011> wolfric: I think I've narrowed down the problem further...My windows box is getting a static ip. My ssh port is now forwarded to the windows box. What I want to do is forward that ssh port to my virtualbox guest - ubuntu
<pythonirc1011> any ideas how I can do this
<wolfric> i've no idea what you're talking about tbh, what does "my ssh port" refer to?
<wolfric> oh you mean port forwarded by your router?
<pythonirc1011> ok - I've a linksys router -> windows machine -> hosting a ubuntu box
<pythonirc1011> I want to ssh from outside this network into the ubuntu box
<wolfric> just change the ip in nat/port forward to use the ubuntu machines ip not the windows ip
<ceti331> anyone know how to modify boot order in grub
<wolfric> doesn't matter it's in virtualbox. your router doesn't know the difference
<wolfric> ceti331: which grub verison? 2/3?
<pythonirc1011> the problem is to make virtualbox trap the ssh packets and forward them to ubuntu
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: no that isn't a problem
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: oh wait... when you start up your virtualbox ubuntu instance... bottom right cornor? you should see a networking symbol
<pythonirc1011> yes
<ceti331> just checking now..
<ceti331> 1.98
<wolfric> right or right click or something and see what it's set to. If it's set to nat, change it to bridged adapter
<ceti331> maybe i should just try a recent install
<pythonirc1011> wolfric: it's a Attached to NAT connection
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: change it to bridged adapter and it should get an ip in the same range as your windows machine
<qwebirc50389> hello everyone.. i am new to linux and i really need help. i just installed "Pinguy OS" and I am getting an error... i "paste binned" it. -- http://pastebin.com/bkCqXMU8
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: then it will be as if it was plugged in the same way your windows machine is. No different to having a dedicated machine instead of virtualbox as far as networking goes
<qwebirc50389> i have no idea what is going on.. but it looks bad
<qwebirc50389> and i need to fix it
<ceti331> Anyone know how to remove grub from windows?
<wolfric> qwebirc50389: this isn't #PinguyOS. try #linux or the Pinguy OS website
<LilleCarl_> ceti331, gurb has nothing to do with windows
<qwebirc50389> wolfric:  I have... and no one is responding :)
<qwebirc50389> eeck... i meant :(
<qwebirc50389> please just take a look and tell me an idea?
<ceti331> i  mean, once you've booted windows is it possible to remove grub
<ceti331> from within windows
<ircclouder> wolfric: i can see the ping coming from 192.168.1.1 to ubuntu
<ircclouder> 15:48:23.942973 IP 192.168.1.1 > 192.168.1.2: ICMP echo request, id 62066, seq 39, length 64
<qwebirc50389> it has to do with software sources?
<ircclouder> wolfric: no echo reply from ubuntu
<wolfric> ircclouder: which machine/ip are you running that from?
<Vustom> When I type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda it says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type", Ubuntu is on /dev/sda3 and I'm trying to reinstall grub on /dev/sda
<wolfric> ircclouder: and which machine/ip are you pinging from
<ircclouder> wolfric: that's from the other machine (192.168.1.1)
<ircclouder> 192.168.1.1 -> 192.168.1.2
<wolfric> ircclouder: call .1 machine a, .2 machine b. Which machine are you running wireshark on and which machine are you pinging on
<wolfric> ircclouder: running ping on*
<ircclouder> wolfric: machine a is pinging machine b. running wireshark on machine b
<qwebirc50389> wolfric: i cannot talk in linux.. for some reason
<Vustom> pfifo: You there?
<wolfric> qwebirc50389: type /msg nickserv help register. You have to register your nick and identify with the name server in order to talk there
<Vustom> When I type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda it says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type", Ubuntu is on /dev/sda3 and I'm trying to reinstall grub on /dev/sda, can anyone help me? :(
<qwebirc50389> wolfric: but... can you help me?
<wolfric> ircclouder: ok good so the packets are getting through
<wolfric> qwebirc50389: no i don't know anything about that os sorry
<shreyansh> @all - i am having 2 audio socket and 1 external  mic socket.... i suddenly noticed that my centre audio socket is not working.. though its working in windows.. i have dual OS .. i am currently on 11.04
<qwebirc50389> wolfric: it is ubuntu tho?
<wolfric> qwebirc50389: no ubuntu is a different operating system
<qwebirc50389> oh...
<ircclouder> wolfric: yes it is however machine b is not sending ping echo reply to machine a.
<qwebirc50389> ugh
<Hatori> Vustom specify file system type
<wolfric> ircclouder: ifconfig -a on machien b
<wolfric> ircclouder: and pastebin
<bucky> Vustom, did you format with ext4 ?   then mount -t ext4
<Vustom> bucky: Hatori: In gparted it says /dev/sda3 is extended, but there
<Shammancer> does ubuntu support this processor?
<Vustom> 's like a dropdown box, with /dev/sda5 and that's ext4
<Shammancer> BX80524P466128\
<Vustom> and then under that is /dev/sda6 which is linux-swap
<Shammancer> It is an old intel processor
<ircclouder> wolfric: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/519127/
<Vustom> Hatori: bucky: Is this correct? sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<bucky> Vustom, i can't remember if gparted tells the filesystem type... try mount -a
<wolfric> ircclouder: what happens if you try ping back from machine b to machine a?
<Hatori> Past it with -t flags
<bucky> -a is auto ...it will try to guess if you don't know
<Vustom> bucky: It does.. it's right next to the parititon area, says ntfs, fat32, etc
<Phr0zen_Pengu1n> Hello Penguins
<ircclouder> wolfric: i don't get the ping replies back to machine b. although wireshark shows that machine a has indeed sent the reply back. i'll show what i mean
<Phr0zen_Pengu1n> Glad to see yall.
<Phr0zen_Pengu1n> :)
 * Phr0zen_Pengu1n is happy.
<ircclouder> wolfric: 15:51:12.617353 IP 192.168.1.1 > 192.168.1.2: ICMP echo request, id 62066, seq 206, length 64
<ircclouder> .... followed by .... icmp: echo reply
<ircclouder> (well, i can't paste from machine a0
<bucky> Vustom, what is your filesystem on that partition... I thought you were trying to mount /dev/sda3  not /dev/sda5  ..which one?
<ircclouder> machine a)
<shreyansh> @all - i am having 2 audio socket and 1 external  mic socket.... i suddenly noticed that my centre audio socket is not working.. though its working in windows.. i have dual OS .. i am currently on 11.04
<Vustom> sda5, I got it wrong, and it's ext4
<wolfric> ircclouder: forget about ping replies for a sec
<bucky> Vustom, ok mount -t ext4 yada yada yada
<wolfric> ircclouder: so on machine a, you send a ping... you run wireshark on machine b and see the ping but that same machine you're running wireshark on (machine b) isn't responding? what happens if the whole thing is in reverse
<Vustom> k, that worked, thanks bucky and Hatori :)
<wolfric> ircclouder: run wireshark on machine a, ping machine a from machine b and see what happens.
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> Sup?
<wolfric> ircclouder: also iptables -L -v and make sure you're not blocking icmp
<ircclouder> wolfric: good idea. one moment.
<wolfric> ircclouder: because actually... they sound like they're connected
<Hatori> Great works vustom
<wolfric> ircclouder: because you wouldn't be able to ping the machine if it didn't already get the mac address... (seeing that they're on the same subnet)
<wolfric> you'd get no route to host and constantly see arp lookups
<wolfric> so it sounds like they are talking just no responding to ping
<nando> Hello everyone. Is it just me or is 11.10 show as can be? Thinking about downgrading to 10.10
<Hatori> Nando.why?
<wolfric> nando: just you
<wolfric> nando: it's buggy but (and i assume you did misspell here) slow? No not that i can see
<nando> Hatori, wolfric  what hardware are you guys running?
<wolfric> nando: and i'm biased against 11.10 even so if it was, i'd definitely say it
<jen_> question
<wolfric> jen_: answer
<jen_> why does my computer keep making an annoying clicking sound?
<wolfric> nando: how specific do you want
<wolfric> jen_: go to youtube and search for click of death. make sure it doesn't sound like that
<wolfric> jen_: if it does, it's a sign your hard drive is failing/failed. Is it coming out of your speakers?
<ircclouder> wolfric: here's the situation. ping a from b. wireshark on machine a, echo request and reply are going out from a but never receiving on b.
<nando> wolfric, well lets just say this.. I ran 10.10 perfectly smooth. And now this is crashing like that OS of which we do not speak LOL. Its a Pentium M @ 1.something with 1GB RAM and plenty of HD space...
<jen_> oh god
<wolfric> nando: report a bug then
<jen_> it might...
 * Phr0zen_Pengu1n never knew IRC was this much fun.
<wolfric> jen_: back up your data FAST...
<jen_> its been doing it for a while :O
<wolfric> ircclouder: don't run wireshark on the same machine you're pinging from
<jen_> why i just got this computer this year!
<wolfric> ircclouder: you told me you were running on machine b and pinging from machine a
<ircclouder> wolfric: i didn't
<ircclouder> wolfric: heh.
<wolfric> jen_: then it should be under warrenty. Backup data and send it back
<nando> wolfric, IDK what it is. Its just slow as crap. Its laggy and its a fresh install. Ive installed twice.. Perhaps had to do with the fact that I have full drive encryption?
<ircclouder> wolfric: running wirehsark on the .1
<ircclouder> ping .1 from .2
<ircclouder> ping request,reply going *out* from .1 but never seeing it on .2
<jen_> I doubt that >.<
<fishcooker> forza barcelona :p
<wolfric> ircclouder: when you say echo request and reply going on, just put the source or destination in there to help me keep track.. do you mean if you ping from .2 to .1.... .1 responds ?
<jen_> maybe it will stop
<wolfric> nando: go back to 11.04 but report the bug
<fishcooker> is there link .. i want to read changelog between 10.4.2 10.4.3 ubuntu
<wolfric> jen_: lol no your hard drive will go kaput
<fishcooker> ?
<wolfric> jen_: although i have to say, usually when it's the click of death, your hard drive is already dead. Can you record the sound? when does it happen?
<fishcooker> anyone
<nando> wolfric, Ive never reported a bug before IDK how. But what do I tell them? IDK what is causing the problem.
<ircclouder> wolfric: pinging .1 from .2, request coming in, reply going out on .1 but .2 never sees the reply.
<wolfric> ircclouder: iptables on .2?
<wolfric> ircclouder: but hold on... .2 does see inital pings right?
<ircclouder> wolfric: iptables -L -n shows nothing. should i check something else?
<jen_> now its not doing it
<jen_> hmm its been doing it for a while
<wolfric> ircclouder: you were saying when .1 pings .2.... .2 sees the ping but doesn't respond... so .2 is seing incoming ping requests but not incoming ping responses? lol
<jen_> my computer seems to run fine
<wolfric> jen_: record it and put it online so we can hear it
<ircclouder> wolfric: yes. spot on :)
<wolfric> nando: try posting on the ubuntu forums at least
<jen_> LOL! now its not doing it
<jen_> wait....I think it does it when I have a butt load of tabs up
<wolfric> ircclouder: what... the...fuck? ok forget about ping just use a service
<jen_> lemme try it
<nando> wolfric, okay I will. Thanks wolfric
<OerHeks> fishcooker, easy to find > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/10.04.3
<wolfric> ircclouder: like run apache or something
<ircclouder> wolfric: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/519130/
<ajin> hi there
<wolfric> ircclouder: it sounds like you have icmp blocked but established connections allow... what did you see in your iptables on .2?
<jen_> I think...Im not sure but its been doing that since I've gotten oneiric
<jen_> maybe
<wolfric> ircclouder: o.O why are you doing `which tcpdump`...? why not just do tcpdump
<ircclouder> wolfric: none standard build
<wolfric> ircclouder: humor me
<ircclouder> lol
<ircclouder> wolfric: nothing on iptables
<wolfric> jen_: is it definitely coming from the computer or could it be coming from speakers
<wolfric> ircclouder: ok, just run a web server then or something
<jen_> speakers maybe?
<wolfric> ircclouder: apache2 should work fine.
<jen_> thats what it sounds like
<ircclouder> wolfric: on .1
<ircclouder> ?
<wolfric> jen_: oh, try runing up/down the volume and see what hapens
<wolfric> ircclouder: either/both
<ircclouder> wolfric: good idea
<wolfric> ircclouder: route -n on .2 as well if you can
<PolarisSE> hello
<niddlex> somebody know how I can do an video configuration backup of grub in ubuntu 11.10?
<wolfric> greetings
<wolfric> niddlex: video configuration...?
<jen_> ummm why?
<jen_> okay so I did
<jen_> it didnt make the 'bloop' sound
<fishcooker> thankyou
<fishcooker> i found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<niddlex> yeah, backup of configuration file of grub ( that contain info about screen size)
<wolfric> jen_: so the it's definitely coming out of the speakers then?
<jen_> I guess so
<niddlex> how I can do it?
<wolfric> jen_: can you find something that triggers it? like a key press?
<jen_> oh!
<jen_> sound!
<wolfric> jen_: what was it?
<michaeljwjr> so how do I use the archive manager to assemble .rar?
<jen_> sound triggers it because I just played the video, exited, then it did the click
<Shammancer> Does ubuntu support old celeron processors from 1999
<wolfric> Shammancer: should do
<OerHeks> michaeljwjr, rar is not free, and ugly.
<wolfric> Shammancer: linux is very good at supporting old hardware
<michaeljwjr> well the movie I downloaded is .rar
<wolfric> Shammancer: mainly because so many machine srun on it
<loginix> y0
<Shammancer> Alright thanks. Also is it possible to install it without a gui?
<wolfric> michaeljwjr: pirate
<OerHeks> michaeljwjr, unrar is in the repo
<loginix> shammancer yeah
<Shammancer> wolfric: Just wanted to make sure before deleting xp
<loginix> i download .rar movies all the time and watch
<Phr0zen_Pengu1n> Pengu1nPnr0zen sup braw?
<loginix> sham why not dual boot
<Shammancer> loginix: How would you go around doing that
<Pengu1nPnr0zen> Phr0zen_Pengu1n nuttin bro.
<Shammancer> Cause XP is slow
<loginix> unrar
<Shammancer> and I dont need it anymore
<wolfric> Shammancer: live cd
<wolfric> Shammancer: please PLEASE check if that works before you just *delete* your only os on your machine
<Shammancer> Ok that sounds safe
<loginix> i agree with wolf
<foul_owl> nm-applet isn't showing up in the system tray, yet it is running
<loginix> only problem i have with linux mint 12 is dual monitor's and HDMI
<pythonirc1011> I've an ubuntu box 11.04 -- has anyone run do-release-upgrade on these? should I do this?
<wolfric> loginix: agree with which point
<loginix> about wait to delete his xp
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: don't have to
<ajin> i hate XP
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: if you're not a power user, stick with 11.04
<pythonirc1011> wolfric: when I do sudo, I get unable to resolve host mymachinename
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: there are still some bugs that might confuse the non technical user. if you're ok with that, sure go for it
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: you... "do sudo"?
<pythonirc1011> I just did sudo -I
<wolfric> and it gives you that message?
<wolfric> check /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and see if your hostname is configured in both those locations
<pythonirc1011> both sudo and sudo -I take a long time and say ...
<hopstafarian> looking for some help getting ubuntu onto some ibm machines...
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: they say "..." after you type sudo..?
<wolfric> hopstafarian: why is "ibm" an issue?
<hopstafarian> kinda walking in circles at this point
<wolfric> hopstafarian: explain...?
<jen_> okay i got it :) thank you wolfric!
<foul_owl> nm-applet is not showing up in the system tray
<hopstafarian> wolfric, i don't know if it is...the closest i've come is getting karmic to install, but still fails on the reboot...fedora16 works ootb, and suse work for 11. but, not 12.1, either via upgrade or clean install...
<pythonirc1011> wolfric: it says "unable to reolve host myhomemachinename" -- after 1 minute...
<pythonirc1011> wolfric: started happening after I changed the networking to bridged
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: did you do what i told you to do
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: run dhcp on the virtualbox machine
<wolfric> hopstafarian: what do you mean works though?
<pythonirc1011> /etc/hostname is correct /etc/hosts -- looks ok -- but no mention of my hostname there
<hopstafarian>  wolfric these are ibm surepos 500 series touchscreens, and i'm too new to linux to figure out what is going wrong w/ the ubuntu install
<pythonirc1011> wolfric: host is a windows box
<pythonirc1011> and guest ubuntu doesn't know what dhcp command is...?
<wolfric> hopstafarian: surely if you're installing those OSes you should know better by now to post specific problems such as errors or like "a get a blank screen after hitting bios/boot loader/os" etc
<wolfric> hopstafarian: not just "it doesn't work"
<pythonirc1011> I did do hostname 'myhostname'
<test123> hi, anyone can help me, my ubuntu popup 'Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: put your hostname in /etc/hosts
<pythonirc1011> 127.0.0.1?
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: yes
<pythonirc1011> or 192.168.x.x hostname?
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: no 127
<pythonirc1011> still keep localhost entry?
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: yes
<yeats> pythonirc1011: 127.0.1.1 myhostname
<wolfric> yeats: no
<almoxarife> I just noticed syslogs dates at UTC instead of local time, and it seems ubuntu set the system clock to utc on exit, what I want to know is how to keep the system clock at local time instead?
<yeats> wolfric: that's what my /etc/hosts has...
<wolfric> yeats: some services will bind to 127.0.0.1 and that won't work
<wolfric> yeats: 0.1 is standard not 1.1
<pythonirc1011> it worked :)
<Ibyss> almoxarife: Did you set your timezone?
<wolfric> yeats: you can have 1.1 as well if you want just not ONLY 1.1
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: good stuff
<yeats> wolfric: 127.0.0.1 localhost 127.0.1.1 myactualhostname
<test123> hi, anyone can help me, my ubuntu popup 'Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" how to solve it? im using ubuntu 10.04 on HP mini
<almoxarife> Ibyss: local time is correct, I want local as system time
<yeats> wolfric: check your /etc/hosts - it should be the same
<pythonirc1011> wolfric: now my network is dead
<wolfric> pythonirc1011: sudo dhclient
<wolfric> sudo dhclient -v maybe even
<pythonirc1011> ifconfig tells me my router is giving it the ip
<pythonirc1011> but no internet connection or ssh
<hopstafarian> wolfric, uh..assuming that you meant the quotes metaphorically (on accounta i didn't use that phrase)..that apparently is my problem...where should i start?...i but in ubuntu install cd, and cant get to an install option, unless i regress to karmic...which starts up from the live cd, goes through the install process, and then fails on the post install reboot...what part of "new to this" implied that i should know by now?
<test123> hi, anyone can help me, my ubuntu popup 'Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" how to solve it? im using ubuntu 10.04 on HP mini........ please help meeeee....
<loginix> test123
<loginix> read pm
<hopstafarian> wolfric, thank you for trying to help
<yeats> !nomodeset | hopstafarian - try this
<ubottu> hopstafarian - try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hopstafarian> yeats, thank you, reading it now..
<abhijain> hello
<wolfric> hopstafarian: installing fedora and opensuse being signs that you aren't completely new. Give exact error messages or reasons why you think it's failing on reboot
<satty> hey uys
<wolfric> hopstafarian: "fails on reboot" = "it doesn't work"
<ircclouder> wolfric: no good. route -n on .2 => http://paste.pocoo.org/show/519142/
<abhijain> I am trying to install ubuntu 11.10 as guest operating system with vmware but its giving error on installtion screen that smbus is not enabled from controller or host
<wolfric> ircclouder: what happened when you installed apache2 on both of them and tried to go from one to the other?>
<greggawatt> hi all, i screwed up my display settings, how do i change displaysettings via command line
<Shammancer> Ok so I got myself an old Ubuntu CD loading 10.10. Could anyone tell me how to install ubuntu without the gui and will updating to 11.10 be easy without a GUI
<yeats> abhijain: try asking in #vmware
<wolfric> Shammancer: why 10.10? just had it lying around?
<Shammancer> yup
<Shammancer> dont feel like burning another cd
<Shammancer> unless you know how to rerwrite on them once a disk image is on
<loginix> if your disk is cd-rw
<bucky> maverick is good... it's not EOF yet
<Shammancer> yup
<wolfric> Shammancer: you know you can use a usb flash drive right?
<excelsior> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<clear`> not all computers support usb boot do they?
<Shammancer> You would think that would work on the computer I am booting on its 11 years old
<loginix> lol
<clear`> Shammancer: try it :)
<SwedeMike> Shammancer: upgrading without gui is easy, "do-release-upgrade"
<clear`> only one way to find out
<ircclouder> wolfric: same as ping.
<wolfric> ircclouder: run wireshark (not tcpdump) on both wlan0 and eth0 on .2
<UncleTuna> anyone familiar with nvidia graphics cards-drivers and the 11.10 64bit OS version? System info won't detect or show my display.
<bucky> Shammancer, you could do a minimun install, about 700M worth and upgrade
<yeats> !nvidia | UncleTuna
<hopstafarian> wolfric, touche...ok...shuts down, goes through bios, says it's loading grub, a brief logo, them black screen, and a couple of hits on the hd led every 45 secs or so...?
<ubottu> UncleTuna: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<HowardTheDuck> hey, does Ubuntu work with laptops with Optimus switchable graphics now?
<wolfric> bucky: minimum is about 70 megs afaik
<UncleTuna> ty ubottu
<ircclouder> wolfric: don't you see any problem with route -n?
<Shammancer> No one has told me how to not install it without a gui
<kimp> UncleTuna: I found that 11.10 was no good with ATI Radeon.  I had to drop back to 10.04
<wolfric> hopstafarian: what about safe mode grub option?
<wolfric> ircclouder: no
<mquinn27> has anybody here installed 11.10 or 12.04 on a system with a Radeon HD 6950?
<bucky> wolfric, i just did a lucid install and opted to not install any packages after the base install.. it was 660 M
<yeats> Shammancer: you can't install without the GUI if you have a desktop install DC
<Shammancer> oh
<mquinn27> I can't get either to install (nor have I had any success with any other distro)
<yeats> s/DC/CD/
<Shammancer> Could you just uninstall the gui?
<hopstafarian> wolfric doesn't show the grub menu, can't get it to show through keypresses..
<hopstafarian> wolfric, esc, right?
<yeats> Shammancer: yes - but that's not what you asked ;-)
<wolfric> hopstafarian: i'm sorry i don't know offhand
<bucky> maybe it kept all the packages in ~/apt/archives i can't remember
<UncleTuna> sorry, was trying to remember if I had been through that forum already.
<wolfric> hopstafarian: did you try the link that was given to you earlier (not by me)
<wolfric> bucky: but you installed a gui which is not base install
<yeats> Shammancer: if you're trying to avoid using the full-blown ubuntu install disc, you might try the alternate installer or mini.iso
<bucky> wolfric, nope
<UncleTuna> Additional drivers clearly shows I'm using an activated, recommended driver yet system info show nil
<hopstafarian> wolfric, looking at it, but spending time trying to respond to all those generous enough to try to help..
<wolfric> bucky: that's... nope you didn't install a gui?
<bucky> no packages after base except the 111 packages it installed on it's own
<wolfric> hopstafarian: post on ubuntu forum if you're not getting anywhere. If you're really desperate, you could try seeing if any log files were written by firing up a live cd and going in on the hard drive
<wolfric> hopstafarian: you could find something handy in /var/log/syslog
<wolfric> hopstafarian: but good chance it didn't even mount the drive right if it's just showing black
<wolfric> bucky: so when you boot up, it shows a console screen (no gnome/kde etc)
<yeats> hopstafarian: shift should get you to the GRUB menu
<ircclouder> wolfric: situation on .2. i send syn, i recv syn+ack but no ack from .2->.1
<Alex9527> 不知道这里是否有中国的？
<yeats> !cn | Alex9527
<ubottu> Alex9527: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Shammancer> No its just I really want to use ubuntu for the community and stuff its just I want to learn how to use the terminal
<ircclouder> wolfric: and wireshark on .1 confirms that it is indeed recving syn and pushing out syn+ack to .2
<yeats> Shammancer: ah - well, I would install "regular" ubuntu (hardware allowing - you might consider 10.04 if your computer is that old) and use the GNOME terminal
<Jazanyc> Can anyone help me with sorround sound configuration in ubuntu?
<wolfric> ircclouder: and running wireshark on wlan0, do any of the packets come out there (i'm assuming by the routing table, they don't)
<wolfric> ircclouder: also, iptables -L -t nat
<Shammancer> Alright
<Shammancer> You think 11.10 wont work?
<ircclouder> wolfric: i have something interesting though. the IP header checksums on .2 (that are going out to .1) are all incorrect.
<hopstafarian> wolfric, hmm...working on it, but as you've no doubt surmised by now...i'm not the shiniest penny...and at the end of my day, so prolly gonna pop in here again with another stupid ? or 2...thank you for the help!
<wolfric> ircclouder: also iptables -L -v -t mangle
<ircclouder> wolfric: ok 1 moment.
<Jazanyc> I want to be able to watch movies with DTS and Dolby 5.1
<yeats> Shammancer: 11.10 is far more graphics intensive than previous releases
<hopstafarian> yeats, shift, that's it....ty...gonna have to log off..
<yeats> hopstafarian: sure ;-)
<hopstafarian> yeats, hopefully be back...thank you for the link...
<Shammancer> Is it because of unity or something else cause if im just using the shell
<Jazanyc> I tried the wiki pages with no luck.
<ircclouder> wolfric, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/519148/
<Jazanyc> can anyone help?
<ircclouder> wolfric: i am getting DNS queries going out on wlan0 because 10.1.1.1 is the resolver
<wolfric> ircclouder: that's fine nothing wrong with that
<yeats> Shammancer: unity is what I have in mind, yes - feel free to install and see what happens - I just know a lot of people on older machines (esp. older video cards) are having issues with 11.10
<ircclouder> wolfric: i fixed that in .2 by /etc/host'ing it
<ircclouder> wolfric: yep
<ircclouder> wolfric: i fixed that in *.1* by /etc/host'ing it
<wolfric> ircclouder: i'm a bit confused myself tbh
<ircclouder> lol
<wolfric> ircclouder: btw, mac addresses are all correct yeah?
<wolfric> ircclouder: if you look at wireshark frames
<yeats> Shammancer: you would probably avoid those problems by going with xubuntu or lubuntu, though
<ircclouder> wolfric: yep. no change.
<wolfric> ircclouder: time to check logs i guess
<wolfric> ircclouder: that sounds like either i'm missing something very obvious or you have some f-ed up driver or hardware issue
<wolfric> ircclouder: no probably not hardware, more likely the network stack. check /var/log/syslog
<wolfric> and dmesg
<ircclouder> wolfric: ok. 1 moment.
<bullgard4> When ripping an audio CD,  how can I in K3b version 2.0.2 change the default value of the target directory from ~ to another value?
<wolfric> and kern.log
<bullgard4> !enter | wolfric
<ubottu> wolfric: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wolfric> bullgard4: i added lines as i thought of them. Given my converstaions for the last 5 mines (that none of them were like that), you sound pretty picky to me
<Jazanyc> can anyone help me with sorround sound issues?
<hopstafarian> wolfric, yeats , thank you for the guidance..gotta go, but appreciate the help, and hope that i didn't offend too much...
<wolfric> hopstafarian: offend? not at all i don't even know why you'd suggest that. Good luck
<bullgard4> !sound | Jazanyc
<ubottu> Jazanyc: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<yeats> hopstafarian: good luck
<hopstafarian> wolfric, ty...
<ircclouder> wolfric: thanks. i'll look further. nothing in the logs.
<sam22> hail !! people of this channel !
<wolfric> ircclouder: can you get internet with .2 connected by eth0 to a router or something
<ircclouder> wolfric: yes.
<ircclouder> wolfric: this is interesting. Dec 11 15:38:21 tarzan kernel: [52147.072912] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None
<ircclouder> Flow control: <needs something yes?>
<wolfric> ircclouder: no that's fine
<Shammancer> Alright thanks yeast I'll take that into consideration
<wolfric> ircclouder: i'm fairly sure you don't need it however, try a cross over cable if you can get one. Try staticly confuring the ip addresses again and connect via router/switch (just not with dhcp),
<ircclouder> wolfric: i was thinking about the IP header checksum mismatch because of checksum offload.
<ircclouder> wolfric: alright.
<ircclouder> put a switch in between and see.
<ircclouder> thanks.
<Jazanyc> ubottu: I have sound, I'm trying to get the sorround sound to work
<ubottu> Jazanyc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wolfric> ircclouder: tbh, the ip header mismatch sounds like driver / network stack issues but if you've gotten internet to work before...
<WHAT_UP> can i rely on rsync working in alphabetical order?
<wolfric> WHAT_UP: why would you want it to
<ircclouder> wolfric: exactly.
<WHAT_UP> wolfric: i want a script to run if and only if the entire file transfered. i was trying to guarantee this with intermediate partial files, but for some reason those don't seem to actually get stored anywhere
<WHAT_UP> wolfric: if the files are transfered in alphabetical order, i can be sure a file has been fully transfered if a file with a larger name has as well
<wolfric> WHAT_UP: rsync --partial
<WHAT_UP> wolfric: doesn't do anything for me. no partial files to be found
<wolfric> WHAT_UP: also, put && after a command and whatever you put after && will only run if the first command is successful
<mechbo> anybody know what "Send retweets to all services" does in Gwibber ?
<WHAT_UP> wolfric: i'm aware. i'm running one command. i want a cron-executed script to look over the directory periodically
<Jazanyc> can anyone help with s/pdif configuration?
<ircclouder> wolfric: lemme download new driver for 82567LF
<wolfric> WHAT_UP: i need to head off sorry. can you not add a && so something to show it succeeded? and --partial doesn't take "partial files", it just means it doesn't delete the stuff it transfers if it stops half way
<wolfric> ircclouder: lol good luck...
<ircclouder> wolfric: thanks for your help :)
<ircclouder> wolfric: do you want me to keep you posted?
<pythonirc1011> wolfric: can you please help...My ubuntu networking broke in bridged mode...the dhcp address assigned by the router looks right
<Jazanyc> wolfric: can you help me with s/pdif configuration?
<pythonirc1011> wolfric: my windows host can ping 192.168.1.1 -- but ubuntu box can't
<petester> if I restart ubuntu remotely, can i VNC back into it straight away?  I just ran the updates, and now I can't get back in
<Jeaton_> does everyone here like the new unity desktop? i just switched over from 10.04 yesterday and its taking me a bit to get use to
<pugSk8r_> someone stole something from me
<pugSk8r_> what should i do to them?
<ircclouder> petester: it's probably your firewall or vnc isn't up. could be routes. who knows
<ircclouder> pugSk8r_: report cops perhaps?
<bullgard4> JeatonI don't like it. It's a dead end. I prefer GNOME Shell 3.
<loginix> pugSk8r_> take care of it
<petester> ircclouder: is there a command line to start the vnc up?  i can ssh in just fine
<petester> screen sharing is the truble
<petester> trouble*
<ircclouder> petester: i don't use vnc sorry.
<petester> ircclouder: k ty
<pugSk8r_> i am torn between wanting to kill them and forget about it petester
<pugSk8r_> there is part of me that wants to kill the guy
<Jeaton_> bullgard4: how do I switch over to gnome shell 3?
<idlemind324> apparmor frustrates me sometimes
<pugSk8r_> and there is part of me that says 'forget about it'
<ircclouder> loginix: why are you suggesting that pugSk8r_ take law into his own hand lol?
<petester> pugSk8r_: why do you hate them so much
<loginix> ircclouder because he is a man
<pugSk8r_> because they stole my shit petester
<ircclouder> loginix: you must be crazy
<loginix> ircclouder if someone stole something from me i'd kick their ass
<petester> just cant trust a nigga nowadayz
<ircclouder> pugSk8r_: report to cops <- last time i checked though, that heavily depends on the jurisdiction / country.
<ircclouder> loginix: yeah do that but i would still suggest you report it to the authorieis
<ircclouder> authorities
<bullgard4> Jeaton_: Install the DEB program package gnome-shell, log out and log in.
<loginix> you report to cops they will say "we'll get to it when we get a chance"
<silv3r_m00n> http://ipv6.google.com/ doesn't open on my ubuntu , why ?
<pugSk8r_> well i took care of it ircclouder
<ircclouder> pugSk8r_: what you made him an offer he couldn't refuse?
<ircclouder> lmfao
<bullgard4> !nounity |  Jeaton_:
<ubottu> Jeaton_:: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pugSk8r_> these things are not funny ircclouder
<ircclouder> anyway, i am going tangential on #ubuntu. time to fix my e1000e
<ircclouder> pugSk8r_: ok. sorry to bother.
<silv3r_m00n> how to enable ipv6 in ubuntu ?
<pugSk8r_> nice chatting with you
<pythonirc1011> still no network
<Jeaton_> thanks
<pugSk8r_> man i am glad i did not land in jail
<pugSk8r_> so close tonight
<pugSk8r_> would have been the end of me
<pugSk8r_> :/
<pugSk8r_> just a freakin hair away from a murder rap
<pugSk8r_> you ever get that close?
<pugSk8r_> i mean this kid is gonna die
<petester> i feel like im listening to an oldschool radio murder mystery
<petester> or dick tracy or something
<pythonirc1011> still no clue
<petester> go on pugSk8r_
<pugSk8r_> you never got close to killing someone?
<pythonirc1011> I made it static ip
<petester> maybe a hamster or something
<pythonirc1011> did a bridge
<pythonirc1011> no use
<bullgard4> When ripping an audio CD,  how can I in K3b version 2.0.2 change the default value of the target directory from ~ to another value?
<moepigal124h> hello
<moepigal124h> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<Sivik> what file do you change nat_traversal on?
<Lafiir> How come my launcher (11.10) shows one more arrow for minimized windows than actually exist?
<sam22> is there a utility for ubuntu tat will allows me to disable services ?
<bullgard4> Lafiir: What desktop environment do you use in Ubuntu 11.10?
<sam22> not start up services but services
<pythonirc1011> my ping to gateway doesn't work -- anyone can help? its just simple dhcp on bridged vm connection
<bullgard4> sam22: "services" is a very general category. So there are different solutions available depending on the type of service you are spaking about.
<bullgard4> +e
<Lafiir> unity. but now that you mention it, I'm tired and forgot that it's probably a firefox only problem. nevermind than
<Lafiir> then
<Sivik> Lafiir, just don't installing gnome, install kubuntu or xubuntu
<Sivik> unity does suck
<Sivik> dr_willis, you around?
<Lafiir> I wouldn't go that far. I am currently trying cairo-dock. It's pretty and does some things better than unity. But I am not sure
<Lafiir> Missing the dash
<underwar> hi
<sam22> hail !
<underwar> this is a comunity of ubuntu :XD
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<gogeta> sam22: used to be called tweak ubuntu
<atruno> is ssh also a transfer protocol ?
<gogeta> sam22: dunno if its still worked on
<gogeta> sam22: let yu change a;; kinds of settings including a ui for disabling stuff
<gogeta> all
<gogeta> atruno: i beleve so
<gogeta> atruno: scp file-to-send user@host:/path/to/place/file
<gogeta> atruno: also if you setup sftp it uses ssh just like ftp
<gogeta> atruno: and most ftp clients do support sftp
<bliind> lol so i just put the ubuntu disk in.. picked 'install ubuntu' and screen went off.. disc stopped spinning, still no video.. no backlight either
<gogeta> bliind: pfft goes the live cd lol
<gogeta> bliind: probly means you got a newer nivida card and the oss drivers dont work
<atruno> the problem is the source directory is a windows machine :(
<atruno> and i'm using xubuntu which doesn't give the option to both merge and skip.
<bliind> its an amd video card in it
<bliind> but what bothers me is the backlight turns off too?
<gogeta> bliind: or even a new amd
<bliind> how do i resolve this issue?
<gogeta> bliind: amd osss drivers are a bigger fail then nivida
<gogeta> bliind: i wish they would just include the closed drivers out of the box but they dont
<atruno> nvidia is very bad under ubuntu has been my experience a 6180se.  no grub screen or boot splash.
<travisHAZE> Query: How does one change which partition auto-boots when GRUB times out?
<bliind> heh... i hit the check discs for defects button and it does the same thing
<bliind> no video, no backlight..
<bliind> so i can't install ubuntu?
<gogeta> bliind: not from the live cd
<bliind> how then
<BlueEagle> travis: /etc/defaults/grub
<gogeta> bliind: you would need to do a alt install then boot into recovery and install the driver
<gogeta> pain in the ass
<bliind> yeah that seems a little ridiculous
<atruno> travisHAZE, you can use the app startupmanager
<travisHAZE> BlueEagle, I know the file, not how to do it
<happygolucky> bliind: can't get into install?
<travisHAZE> atruno, I don't want to alter which apps startup
<bliind> screen turns off. backlight too
<travisHAZE> I want to alter which OS auto boots from Grub
<gogeta> happygolucky: are calssic video display crash being open drivers fail
<atruno> travis its just an application under ubuntu that manages grub config
<travisHAZE> Forgot to mention, running Natty not Oneric
<atruno> travisHAZE, it will work for you
<happygolucky> bliind: nouveau.blacklist=true as a boot option is my only choice.. i've a nvida gtx card
<gogeta> bliind: found one
<gogeta> bliind: http://ubuntureloaded.blogspot.com/
<gogeta> bliind: a iso with the nedded drivers
<bliind> nice. thank you very much
<BlueEagle> travis: GRUB_DEFAULT takes an index or a label
<travisHAZE> BlueEagle, huh? GRUB_DEFAULT (inside of /etc/default/grub file) I get
<travisHAZE> The other, nope
<gogeta> bliind: nv that just has a sepret driver iso
<bliind> it's a lot larger - 2.64gb..
<bliind> ha. just heard ubuntu log in on the computer with no screen :\
<gogeta> bliind: alt f1
<gogeta> bliind: if you get a display good things
<bliind> nope nothin
<BlueEagle> travis:read the file header for info
<gogeta> bliind: you try booting into safe mode
<bliind> hows that? i didnt see taht option
<gogeta> bliind: yea its there
<gogeta> bliind: failsafe
<bliind> oh heh i just noticed your nick. nice ;]
<gogeta> bliind: kick it into low gfx mode
<gogeta> bliind: might work
<bliind> nope... default, help, try ubuntu without installing, install, check for defects, testt memory, boot from hd
<gogeta> bliind: should be one called failsafe
<bliind> there is not. looking at the screen right now
<ownz0rjoo> Anyone have any good resources for clickpad functionality I cannot get multitouch or right click working properly.
<travisHAZE> BlindEagle, so basically change the 0 to a 1???
<travisHAZE> BlueEagle, not Blind Eagle lol
<bliind> ohhhhh you know what
<bliind> im sorry i've misled you. i completely forgot myself. im not using a CD.. the CD wouldn't boot. I'm using a usb stick with unetbootin :\
<bliind> i still had the cd in the drive so it was spinning up i thought thats what was booting. sorry, that was dumb
<Jazanyc> can anyone help me to configure s/pdif?
<Jazanyc> i tried the wiki pages with no luck
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> What's a very good channel for C Programming on IRC?
<jonathon_> I need to add FreeBSD to my GRUB menu, But I can't figure this out, All I can find involves editing menu.lst, which my grub doesn't use
<moepigal14h> as
<moepigal14h> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<nac-godfather> edit grub.cfg, not supposed to, your supposed to edit some .40 thingy file, but i just edit grub.cfg in /boot/grub (this is for grub2)
<Jazanyc> help please
<nac-godfather> kinda cool that you can easily add backgrounds now.
<jonathon_> Ok, But grub.cfg looks pretty confusing
<nac-godfather> that's about it, i hate grub2 otherwise, way too complicated compared to before
<nac-godfather> yeah, it's basically the same shit though.
<jonathon_> Alright, I'll give it a whirl
<nac-godfather> I think more advanced stuff like map commands n' stuff might be a little different, but basic location is pretty similar/same
<bliind> okay i just reinstalled it on the flash drive using the recommended method, so i should have the failsafe option now im assuming
<bliind> lol, no failsafe, safe mode, nothing... theres an empty advanced options sub menu... :| im upset that i cant install ubuntu
<TiagoTiago> erm
<TiagoTiago> ok, hi
<TiagoTiago> hm, is it working?
<TiagoTiago> no more error msgs, i guess my msgs is getting thru now
<TiagoTiago> anyway
<BlueEagle> travisHAZE: If you change 0 to 1 then the 2nd entry in Grub will be loaded
<travisHAZE> rgr, ty BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> travisHAZE: If you change it to 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-33-generic (recovery mode)' then you will always boot into recovery mode for kernel 2.6.32-33 regardless of the index it has.
<TiagoTiago> After i got a new machine Ubuntu stopped working (i kept the HDDs from the old machine), i finally decided to give up and install over, but the installer kept failing, and Gparted says "ext2fs_check_if_mount: Input/output error while determining whether /dev/sda3 is mounted. mkfs.ext4: Input/output error ", what should i do?
<travisHAZE> Will it still by default load GRUB up for x seconds?
<travisHAZE> (have mine set for 15)
<BlueEagle> travisHAZE: The lables correspond to the Menuentry in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<silv3r_m00n> the traceroute command on ubuntu shows wrong results , anybody aware of that ?
<jonathon_> Does this look about right?
<jonathon_> menuentry "FreeBSD" { insmod ufs set root='(hd0,b)' kernel	/boot/loader
<BlueEagle> travisHAZE: info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<jonathon_> It's not laid out quite like that....
<BlueEagle> travisHAZE: Shows you how to set the timeout as well.
<BlueEagle> travisHAZE: GRUB_TIMEOUT is the one you want
<travisHAZE> I have a bit of experience with grub
<TiagoTiago> anyone?
<travisHAZE> I just needed to know how to change the default booted one
<travisHAZE> And you taught me
<BlueEagle> !anyone | TiagoTiago
<ubottu> TiagoTiago: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<travisHAZE> So I thank you
<TiagoTiago> already asked it...
<BlueEagle> TiagoTiago: Sorry. Didn't see it. ;)
<TiagoTiago> [05:20] <TiagoTiago> After i got a new machine Ubuntu stopped working (i kept the HDDs from the old machine), i finally decided to give up and install over, but the installer kept failing, and Gparted says "ext2fs_check_if_mount: Input/output error while determining whether /dev/sda3 is mounted. mkfs.ext4: Input/output error ", what should i do?
<CrazyThinker> Can I bond two NIC which are connected to separate Gateways and ISPs using ifenslave?
<BlueEagle> travisHAZE: No, you don't "just need to know how change xxx" you need to know how to read the documentation. ;)
<BlueEagle> TiagoTiago: Is it mounted?
<travisHAZE> You said read the comments at the top of the page, here's the top of my grub page
<TiagoTiago> isn't mentioned by mount
<travisHAZE> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<travisHAZE> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<travisHAZE> Two lines
<BlueEagle> travisHAZE: Sorry, then they have removed some of the info from when I installed.
<BlueEagle> That's a shame.
<TiagoTiago> BlueEagle: it isn't mentioned by mount
<almoxarife> travisHAZE: # For full documentation of the options in this file, see: #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration' <-- the missing link mentioned
<jonathon_> Ok, so fun with grub over here, Trying to get FreeBSD into the list
<jonathon_> I added this
<jonathon_> menuentry "FreeBSD" { insmod ufs set root='(hd0,b)' kernel  /boot/loader
<jonathon_> But I got command kernel not found
<travisHAZE> ty almoxarife, I'll paste that in
<almoxarife> freebsd? virus?
<bliind> hi, using fluxbox and not gnome, does anyone know the actual name of the startup disk creator?
<loculinux> olaaaa
<loculinux> este chat es de vigo
<TiagoTiago> BlueEagle ?
<Jazanyc> travisHAZA: can you help me configure my s/pdif for sorround sound?
<almoxarife> usb-creator-gtk
<bliind> thanks
 * TiagoTiago sighs
<TiagoTiago> anyone has any idea how to help me?
<livingdaylight> Hi
<white_magic> anyone here use nomachine nxclient/server?
<almoxarife> TiagoTiago: the question is confusing, can you restate it?
<livingdaylight> I@m constantly getting my system freeze up, whereby  mouse will only travel between workspaces but not do anything else.
<TiagoTiago> Gparted from the live disk (an USB flash drive actually) says "ext2fs_check_if_mount: Input/output error while determining whether /dev/sda3 is mounted. mkfs.ext4: Input/output error", how can i fix that, or at least find out what is going on?
<TiagoTiago> mount doesn't mention it, so i guess it isn't mounted
<livingdaylight> When I ctrl+alt+PrtScre+K to restsart I usually get this upon loging back in http://clip2net.com/s/1ogWE
<livingdaylight> Firefox won't launch anymore. When I try it and system freezes all over aagain
<TiagoTiago> What else do you need to know to make this clearer?
<almoxarife> TiagoTiago: nothing else needed, thnks
<livingdaylight> it was system would work for a while and suddenly stop. It seems to do it right away now when launching FF
<travisHAZE> Query #2: Whenever I use shutdown -P it wont kill power to the PC, it just sits (with no OS loaded) until I hit the power button, how do I fix this? (Using acpi=off noapic nolapic)
<nando> Hello everyone
<TiagoTiago> almoxarife: any idea what i can do?
<almoxarife> TiagoTiago: just a guess, the hd is toast?
<A_J> is there anyway i can see a percentage indicator when i do mv via terminal
<TiagoTiago> Before this the partition with WinXP seemed to be doing just fine
<nando> wolfric, you still here? I think I figured out what was slowing me down so much. I had full drive encryption and home directory encryption and I guess it was to much for my system. Reinstalled without them and its much better. Still not 10.10 though.
<almoxarife> TiagoTiago: simply based on 'input/out' error
<TiagoTiago> But the failed install seems to have screwed grub, so i can't boot from that partition anymore...
<almoxarife> TiagoTiago: then attached to a win machine, you may be able to see something, and I am just guessing
<TiagoTiago> Anyway to just fix GRUB at least?
<A_J> is there anyway i can see a percentage indicator when i do mv via terminal
<travisHAZE> Query #2: Whenever I use shutdown -P it wont kill power to the PC, it just sits (with no OS loaded) until I hit the power button, how do I fix this? (Using acpi=off noapic nolapic)
<Techdude101> shutdown -h now
<TiagoTiago> travisHAZE: perhaps there is a BIOS setting to allow software shutdown?
<Techdude101> or poweroff
<TiagoTiago> oh
<travisHAZE> -h does Halt or Power off
<travisHAZE> But my computer only halts with -P
<Jazanyc> can anyone help me configure my s/pdif?
<travisHAZE> TiagoTiago, without actually going into my BIOS but going from memory there is no such option
<A_J> travisHAZE can you look at my question please :D
<jonathon_> Ok, Almost got this grub thing working. When I select FreeBSD from the grub menu now, I get ERROR: INVALID A.OUT HEADER
<travisHAZE> I have, and I don't know
<travisHAZE> When I move a lot of files
<travisHAZE> It lets me know when each file has been moved
<travisHAZE> I'm still a Linuxnub
<A_J> okie no issues travisHAZE
<jonathon_> Any ideas?
<TiagoTiago> I'll try letting Spinrite go over the disk while i sleep, it was stupid of me to try to install an OS right before going to bed :(
<Jazanyc> any one please help?
<travisHAZE> If I knew what a s/pdif was, I'd help
<A_J> Jazanyc this is #ubuntu not FreeBSF
<A_J> BSD*
<TiagoTiago> oh well, cya
<jonathon_> When I select FreeBSD  from the grub menu now, I get ERROR: INVALID A.OUT HEADER. Help?
<Jazanyc> what is freeBSF?
<travisHAZE> FreeBSF is only the most awesome Unix OS ever
<travisHAZE> Even mo betta than Mac OS and FreeBSD
<Jazanyc> dude, I need help with s/pdif config.
<Jazanyc> not looking for new OS
<travisHAZE> Jazanyc, they said that your problem was FreeBSD related
<travisHAZE> FreeBSD (much like Linux not being Windows) is not Ubuntu
<jonathon_> Yea, But the FreeBSD channel is locked
<jonathon_> Invite only
<Jazanyc> no, i wanted alsa to detect my s/pdif, been working on it all night
<travisHAZE> Not me
<travisHAZE> I'm in ##freebsd
<llutz_> !register| jonathon_ no reason to stay offtopic here
<ubottu> jonathon_ no reason to stay offtopic here: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Jazanyc> trying to get info fro wiki with no luck
<jonathon_> I can't change my nick either for some reason
<philipballew> whats the comand to extract a rar?
<llutz_> philipballew: unrar x foo.rar
<A_J> unrar -x ?
<doc|home> can anyone recommend software in synaptic for managing an attached (via usb) APC UPS device?
<jonathon_> I'll brb
<A_J> llutz one question for you || is there anyway i can see a percentage indicator when i do mv via terminal. ?
<pnorman> A_J: Moving one big file between drives or lots of small files on the same drive, or lots of small files between drives?
<llutz_> A_J: afaik no, i never missed one
<A_J> one big file pnorman. it's 8gigs long via usb so i want to know how long it is taking
<pnorman> A_J: in that case mv is essentially doing cp. I think you could either monitor the size of the new file or string together some command with pv
<pnorman> Frankly, neither is worth it for a file that's only 8GB
<Techdude101> A_J: What I usually do is "mv <file> <dest> & watch du -h <dest>/<file>"
<excelsior> is there a universal program for ubuntu to tell me what my processor temps are?
<travisHAZE> I can tell your how to tell which processes are running
<excelsior> temperature
<llutz_> !info lm-sensors  excelsior
<ubottu> 'excelsior' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<llutz_> !info lm-sensors  | excelsior
<ubottu> excelsior: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 476 kB
<excelsior> ty
<excelsior> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors?
<llutz_> excelsior: yes "sudo sensors-detect" after that
<pnorman> What temperatures it can report depends on your motherboard, CPU, and support. See dy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports,
<pnorman> Er, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<dinexi> Hello. I understand that the question is silly but I can't google the solution in a half of an hour. I have ubuntu 11.04 and compiz. When the windows like pigdin, skype and so on are restored from their "minimized" mode in the notification area, they're moves to the right each time. I mean, the window is restored not to the same position but with some shift to the right. 10 pixels, 10 pixels, 10 pixels... Who knows how to fix that?
<A_J> umm sorry dced
<A_J> llutz what were you saying
<llutz_> A_J: idk, i never missed one
<A_J> yes, but there must be an option for percentage like when you do sudo apt-get install etc
<A_J> the downloading happens in %
<llutz_> A_J:file a feature request, write you own mv-with-indicator-script, use pv... whatever
<MTecknology> I'm trying to create a VM with vmbuilder. It all works when I don't specify partition layout, but when I do, I get a bit of a strange error. Any thoughts?  http://dpaste.com/671721/
<lorddelta> Had two major video failures since the recent updates...any clues?
<pnorman> A_J: I *think* pv oldfile > newfile would copy oldfile to newfile and show a progress bar, but I haven't tested it
<MTecknology> !info pv
<ubottu> pv (source: pv): Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (oneiric), package size 33 kB, installed size 156 kB
<MTecknology> neat
<A_J> so pnorman say pv 1stfile_path > 2nd file path ?
<A_J> i want to move the files but pnorman
<pnorman> A_J: iirc, mv does cp and rm if going from one drive to another.
<edson> Lubuntu does not use all of my RAM. I have 2GB RAM but only 991mb is used. Anyone can help me?
<A_J> okie pnorman i'll do it maually i guess ty
<atruno> lubuntu uses less ram than xubuntu ?
<A_J> lemem try
<pnorman> !lubuntu | edson
<ubottu> edson: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<usalabs> morning everyone, I just got my new PCI-e nVidia GeForce 9600GT gfx card, and using the Ubuntu default 195.36.24 driver, but on the nVidia site there is a Linux driver 290.10,,,, which one should I install for the new PCI-e card?
<pnorman> edson: are you doing something that you would expect to use up all of your ram with? if you're not doing anything, the ram isn't going to be used
<MTecknology> atruno: it's just a difference in DEs for the most part, install both DEs and see which works better for you
<edson> Oh, so the other 1GB is a "reserve" so Lubuntu will use it when needed?
<MTecknology> atruno: oh- sorry, i didn't read up far enough..
<MTecknology> edson: this isn't windows man... not all of your ram will be used all of the time :)
<pnorman> edson: the currently unused ram will get used for caching data, etc, but on my machine <1GB of ram is used if I just start it up and do nothing.
<MTecknology> On my machine, I have 796MB RAM used of an available 4GB after having run all day (that's including cached data)
<pnorman> MTecknology: Windows doesn't use all my RAM.
<edson> Wait, I think I might have to restate my question.
<MTecknology> pnorman: you have like a terabyte of ram or something!? on my 4GB Win7 was more than happy to chew it all up
<MTecknology> not only chew it up, but do so very quickly
<pangolin> !ram | pnorman
<ubottu> pnorman: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<edson> According to my Task Manager, Memory: 382 MB of 991 MB used. I was hoping for 382 MB of 2000 MB used?
<MTecknology> i love that site
<MTecknology> edson: ooooh
<MTecknology> edson: pastebin 'free -m' output
<pnorman> edson: Ah - it's not showing that you have as much ram as you should. that's a different problem
<pnorman> pangolin: ?
<sweb> i want to access my guest machine in vbox (ubuntu 11.04) as web server. cent os 5.7. what is correct network config
<MTecknology> pnorman: i think he meant that to hilight edson instead
<edson> Here. http://pastebin.com/uhrB0XQF
<llutz_> sweb: set it to bridged
<MTecknology> sweb: any reason your trying to run a web server in vbox? personally, I think kvm is MUCH more suited to that task
<MTecknology> and much better documented for doing it
<usalabs> anyone know if I should use the Ubuntu nVidia driver 195.36.24 or the new Linux driver 290.10 on the nVidia site for my GeForce 9600GT 512MB PCI-e card?
<MTecknology> and... bridged networking is much easier to comprehend and use in kvm
<MTecknology> except for the kvm issue I'm having which I very much doubt you'll run in to
<pnorman> MTecknology: I have 16GB in both my ubuntu box and my Win7 box. The Win7 box has 6G in use, of which about 3G is to games and other big apps. The ubuntu box has 3G used, of which 1.5G is cache. I think ubuntu (server) is better at handling memory, particularly for using free memory to cache data, but Win7 isn't that bad for memory.
<MTecknology> pnorman: I can have 5 VMs running on my 4GB RAM and still have room to romp
<mechbo> anybody know what "Send retweets to all services" does in Gwibber ?
<Gifford> Hello, help me please.
<edson> Anyone can help me on my RAM issue? Thanks. http://pastebin.com/uhrB0XQF
<pnorman> MTecknology: I have some pretty RAM intensive programs that I run. One of them pushed other process to swap earlier in the month
<Gifford> WiFi doesn't work in my netbook with Ubuntu
<nando> Gifford, model?
<Gifford> of netbook? Intel Classmate PC 3
<Gifford> I entered the Wifi password and it says that WiFi is connected
<Gifford> but I can't ping the router or use internet
<nando> Gifford, you sure router is set up to respond to ping?
<Gifford> yes, it worked on windows before
<Gifford> with another device
<Techdude101> Gifford: "ifconfig" from console/terminal
<paissad> i would like to verify whether or not a command exist in the $PATH, but when i do "whereis loooool", i get looooool:  ; and echo $? return 0
<paissad> i would like to get something != 0 if "loool" is not in the $PATH
<paissad> because i want to do whereis loool || echo "loool is not in the PATH"
<MTecknology> Techdude101: which
<MTecknology> paissad: which
<MTecknology> Techdude101: sorry
<paissad> MTecknology, indeed ... thanks
<MTecknology> paissad: if which p >/dev/null; then echo exists; fi    &&    if which cp >/dev/null; then echo exists; fi
<Gifford> Techdude101: Sorry it took long? was figuring how to copy output throug flash usb - http://paste.ubuntu.com/766674/
<MTecknology> paissad: or... if ! which cp >/dev/null; then echo 'does not exist'; fi
<paissad> MTecknology, thanks
<Techdude101> Gifford: Have you tried pinging 192.168.1.1 (which I am assuming is the ip of your router)?
<Gifford> Techdude101: yes, it pings sometimes, with long pauses
<gardenfox> is there a fork or a good alternative for archive manager for windows?
<kaidi114> hi
<atengesdal> good morning, running 11.10 and I keep having this problem in USC "failed to download packages". Checked sources.list, done apt-get update and update manager works fine
<atengesdal> tips?
<Techdude101> Gifford: Try "ping 4.2.2.2"
<jerry> question, when you set the time on your server that is in a differen't time zone than you.  Do you set it to your time/time zone or to the one where it's located?
<jerry> I was going to set it to mine, then got to thinking about that
<MTecknology> gardenfox: you mean file-roller? I think that's about the best option there is, even the lightest weight of systems tend to use it if there is a gui present
<Gifford> Techdude101: nothing happening, what is that?
<eeveetrainer> does anyone know the easiest way to get an apt?
<Gifford> Techdude101: no, there is ping, but the same way, with pauses
<Techdude101> It's just a well known dns server that accepts ping requests
<MTecknology> eeveetrainer: get an apt? ..
<eeveetrainer> yes
<MTecknology> what?
<eeveetrainer> i need a new apt
<Techdude101> Gifford: you should see something like "64 bytes from 4.2.2.2"
<MTecknology> eeveetrainer: apt-get reinstall apt-get   ?
<gardenfox> MTecknolohy: yeah is there anythink like that for windows?
<MTecknology> eeveetrainer: you're not making any sense..
<MTecknology> gardenfox: nothing i know of, 7-zip might have those capabilities now, i always fell back to using unxutils
<Gifford> Techdude101: yes, but there pauses, how can I explain. it is waiting a lot and then there is answer, then waiting, then two answers...since then now there are only 16 answers
<MTecknology> gardenfox: then you at least could unpack and pack bzip2 and gzip archives
<Gifford> Techdude101: I tried putting the netbook right near the router and getting 100% signal? still the same
<g3nt3lg1ant> Is there a way to share a file between ubuntu and windows on the same machine? I am dual booting both windows and ubuntu.
<Techdude101> Gifford: Try "dmesg | tail" and look for any errors or anything related to wifi
<omersimanovsky> Hello all, i have some issue with my mail server on ec2, i get message from the mail client of " The POP server doesn’t support Password authentication.", Someone can help me?
<pikaciu> Gifford: have you tried with the eth cable ?
<atengesdal> g3nt3lg1ant you can share from ubuntu into windows but not the other way around
<Gifford> Techdude101: nothing about wifi
<Gifford> pikaciu: no , but I can
<pikaciu> Gifford: sometime i go that behavior with the wifi but not with the cable
<edson> Gifford: try this 'sudo rfkill unblock all' that solved my problem in wifi
<pikaciu> Gifford: sometime i go that behavior with the wifi but not with the cable
<pikaciu> i got
<Gifford> pikaciu: with ethernet everything is perfect, just tried
<pikaciu> Giffor: drivers.... then ???
<Techdude101> Gifford: Have you tried restarting the router? (unplug power cable for 20 secs)
<g3nt3lg1ant> atengendal: so i cant share files with windows off my ubuntu partition?
<llutz_> g3nt3lg1ant: store them on the ntfs-drive
<Gifford> edson, Techdude101: I just tried sudo rfkill unblock all and ping through WiFi became perfect. what was that?
<Gifford> and 4.2.2.2 too
<edson> So wifi is ok now?
<Gifford> what did I just do?
<Gifford> yes!
<Techdude101> Gifford: rfkill controls the action of a physical wifi switch, sometimes Fn + F?
<edson> sudo rfkill list
<paramananda> wireless cards are so fun
<Gifford> aha? I thought about this, but pressing it didn't change anything :|
<edson> you're wifi card was 'blocked'. happened to me before
<Gifford> edson: all no
<paramananda> especially with no ethernet plug available
<eeveetrainer> wireless card headache is the single biggest thing hindering ubuntu's popularity
<pikaciu> :P
<paramananda> frankly it forced me to start using terminal and play around with ndiswrapper
<edson> if you typed rfkill list before you unblocked, you must see everything blocked.
<Gifford> strange, the function switch which is supposed to block/unblock WiFi doesn't do anything
<Gifford> Fn + F too
<Gifford> and why was WiFi half-working???
<Techdude101> Gifford: On some laptops/netbooks the button is Fn + F7 (I think). On mine it's Fn + F2
<pikaciu> bye
<Gifford> Techdude101: there is the radio icon on F1
<Techdude101> Gifford: That'll be it, Fn + F1
<Gifford> Techdude101: but nothing happens on Fn + F1 I tried
<blin> when I start the computer and see the file of /etc/resolv.conf , the "nameserver 8.8.8.8 is no exit ,so I have to add it again, is there any way to solve it?
<edson> is your laptop an HP?
<Gifford> and still, why was it half working
<paramananda> pretty much only ubuntu has a huge pool of patient volunteer technical support
<Gifford> edson: Intel
<paramananda> well the most helpful I've seen
<Techdude101> Gifford: Sometimes you need to hold it for a few seconds. Not sure why it was half working, i.e. you were getting an ip address
<Gifford> Techdude101: and ping worked, but with long pauses
<llutz_> blin: rightclick your networkmanager-applet, edit connection, set dns in ip4 settings
<Gifford> now it works immediately
<Gifford> Techdude101: holding doesn't work either
<edson> paramananda: well Ubuntu ("humanity towards others")
<Techdude101> Gifford: Do you know if it works in windows?
<Gifford> Techdude101: I will try now
<paramananda> yea which is why I like ubuntu and have tons of distros
<paramananda> even though people say it makes me a linux newb
<bullgard4> When ripping an audio CD,  how can I in K3b version 2.0.2 change the default value of the target directory from ~ to another value?
<paramananda> I'm having fun customizing my desktop
<edson> lucky you. I'm using Lubuntu and I can't do that customizations lol.
<Gifford> Techdude101: yes, but it didn't before
<loginix> hey
<loginix> i have a question
<loginix> anyone run ipv6 in ubuntu?
<Techdude101> Gifford: Is there an led for wifi? When I press the wifi button for a few secs the led turns off
<anand> hello
<loginix> hello
<Gifford> Techdude101: there is led, but it doesn't switch off
<loginix> neither does mine
<loginix> on my laptop
<Gifford> it seems this functio n button doesn't work
<Gifford> others do
<Techdude101> Gifford: Probably a driver thing
<Gifford> maybe, but why both ubuntu and windows don't have the proper driver is a mistery
<Techdude101> Gifford: Ah sorry, I thought it was just with ubuntu with the led. There may be a setting in the BIOS to disable it or something
<Incarus6> Gifford, what is your wifi card?
<Gifford> dunno, it is integrated
<edson> Errrmm so anyone knows how to solve my missing RAM issues?
<Incarus6> edson, are you trying to use more then 4gb ram on a 32 bit system?
<edson> No. I have 32 bit system with 2GB of RAM. Task Manager shows 410MB of 991MB used. Why not 410MB of 2000MB used?
<edson> free -m http://pastebin.com/8dPByXAF
<Incarus6> edson, are you sure you got 2000mb ram? isn't it 991mb ram + 1011mb swap?
<xuser1> hi
<edson> I'm sure of it. I don't have any idea on that swap. I just installed Lubuntu few days ago.
<lesshaste> I have a large jpeg image and I just want to cut a rectangle out from it and save that as another jpeg. What's the easiest way to do that?
<Techdude101> edson: How much ram shows up in the BIOS? 4GB?
<xuser1> can you help me dvidi driver doesnot work in gnome 3
<edson> Okay ill go check.
<xuser1> any ideas?
<Incarus6> Techdude101, I think he set up a swap file automatically and saw somewhere that he got 2000mb ram, but it was just ram + swap file
<Techdude101> lesshaste: Easiest way is probably with GIMP, just use the crop tool
<Incarus6> !gnome3 | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<llutz_> lesshaste: convert (imagemagick)
<Techdude101> Incarus6: You are probably right.
<xuser1> im using ubuntu 11.10
<xuser1> so , i cant get the nvidia driver work in g3?
<ActionParsnip> ed1703: can you give a pastebin of:  free -m; lsb_relase -a      Thanks
<Incarus6> xuser1, sounds like you said "dcidi" before. whats the exact issue?
<ActionParsnip> xuser1: use the additional drivers app
<ActionParsnip> !away > ZonedOut
<ubottu> ZonedOut, please see my private message
<xuser1> i used the additional drivers app to install the nvidia-current driver (recomended) but the driver does not work
<ZonedOut> Really? I was just changing my nick...
<ActionParsnip> ZonedOut: are you awaying?
<ZonedOut> and only 1 time lol
<ZonedOut> no
<lesshaste> Techdude101, ok thanks..the problem is that it's too large to load in gimp.. which is why I want to chop a part out
<ActionParsnip> ZonedOut: my mistake, sincere apologies
<lesshaste> llutz, how would that work?
<Incarus6> xuser1, a log file of that would be helpful (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<ZonedOut> no worries
<llutz_> lesshaste: man convert (convert -crop geometry....)
<ActionParsnip> convert is the awesome
<lesshaste> llutz, interesting.. I'll take a look thanks
<xuser1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766705/
<xuser1> that is the (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Incarus6> xuser1, and what exactly is not working? Xorg.0.log looks okay
<xuser1> the driver , graphic effects , when minimize windows... etc
<xuser1> i cant use compiz effects
<xuser1> so , the driver dont work . is like i have not any driver installed
<Incarus6> xuser1, are you using gnome shell?
<xuser1> no im using fallback mode
<bigmahatma> hi. I used arecord -f cd -t raw | lame -x -r – out.mp3 to intercept the audio from a yahoo video and record it to a .mp3 file, but the result is a very noisy recording. How can I improve the quality?
<Incarus6> xuser1, I suppose it is an compiz issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860615
<dinexi> May be somebody will point me to the solution of my compiz bug? :)
<Incarus6> xuser1, #18 on page 2 could be one solution
<xuser1> what is #18?
<Incarus6> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11352145&postcount=18 this one
<rydhwan> hello
<lpw> hi which package is used for wireless lan
<lpw> i want to query available wireless networks
<almoxarife> lpw: on a desktop?
<lpw> almoxarife: yes
<llutz_> lpw: iwlist s
<lpw> llutz_: thanks
<silv3r_m00n> is the traceroute utility on ubuntu buggy ?
<bigmahatma> anyone?
<trijntje> How can I enable middle button emulation in oneiric?
<paramananda> haven't used it... shall I give it a try?
<almoxarife> odd, I click on the network icon
<paramananda> re: traceroute
<Badman> Hey, I just ran out of space in virtualbox, is it possible to create one more virtual hard drive and add it to windows XP?
<silv3r_m00n> paramananda: I have put up my observations here http://www.binarytides.com/blog/traceroute-command-not-working-on-ubuntu/
<silv3r_m00n> paramananda: let me know if you can explain that
<almoxarife> Badman: yeap, just like if you had bought one and added it to the mix, except its free
<Badman> almoxarife: So, I made another virtual hard disk and added it in settings. Windows detects new hardware but does nothing
<almoxarife> Badman: try ubuntu instead?
<Badman> almoxarife: Ubuntu is host, I need to use some windows application so I have XP in virtualbox
<sagaci> test
<almoxarife> Badman: those apps run under wine?
<Badman> almoxarife: nope
<paramananda> wow no I definitely can't 'explain' that
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: not had an issue with it personally
<paramananda> re: tracerou
<sweb> how can i view .md file, markdown ?
<sweb> in ubuntu
<sweb> in GUI env
<dr_willis> what uses .md files? never heard of them
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: why sudo for traceroute?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: for the -I and -T
<ActionParsnip> sweb: what is the file, the extension tells us nearly zero
<almoxarife> Badman: well, lets see, if I added a new drive to an os I would expect that I needed to prep it somehow for the os
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: I think this is a bug , since response packets are fine , but the program is not picking them up
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: I just noticed that traceroute-nanog command works well
<sweb> ActionParsnip. a type of markup files. github use it
<Badman> almoxarife: That's where i need help
<xuser1> i tryed that http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11352145&postcount=18
<xuser1> but doesnt work
<almoxarife> Badman: and you were thinking that win help was going to be happening here? :)
<dr_willis> sweb:  if its a text file any text editor should work. Or some sort of plugin for the text editors
<Badman> almoxarife: precisely, yea
<sweb> dr_willis: i want to see html result of parse of md file not source of md file
<xuser1> any ideas
<xuser1> ?
<silv3r_m00n> I generally run something with root permissions like gksudo wireshark , but that hold the terminal as long as I am running the application ,is there a way for the terminal to return after launching the app ?
<ActionParsnip> silverraindog: yeah weird, it needs sudo
<ActionParsnip> sweb: what is the output of:  file filename.md
<sweb> ActionParsnip: html
<ActionParsnip> sweb: obviously change the file name to the name you have
<ActionParsnip> sweb: then open it in a browser
<sweb> 'markdown' is a command line tools to convert md files to html but i can find any GUI program to view md files as html result
<sweb> ActionParsnip: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markdown
<dr_willis> sweb:  if its a xml file theres xml editors, or editors like geany that have xml features
<almoxarife> silverraindog: why not run it without a terminal?
<silv3r_m00n> almoxarife: me ?
<silv3r_m00n> almoxarife: I have it in menu , when I launch it it doesn't ask for root password
<xuser1> the driver work in gnome shell , not in gnome fallback , any idea?
<vindolin> after a reboot my mouse stopped working.. dmesg keeps repeating: usb 7-2-3: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5.. I tried another mouse and other usb ports: same problem.. my usb keyboard works fine
<almoxarife> silv3r_m00n: there are two, one with gksu and one without, look and see
<silv3r_m00n> no , there is only one
<silv3r_m00n> I think I can edit the menu and add gksudo to the command option
<silv3r_m00n> ok done , now it asks for password
<theadmin> sweb: Um, you can view HTML files in any browser...
<almoxarife> vindolin: the reboot was after some update?
<vindolin> almoxarife: no
<vindolin> almoxarife: changed no config files.. nothing
<vindolin> almoxarife: even with the mouse not connected this system message gets repeated endlessly
<almoxarife> vindolin: then its not mouse related
<ircclouder> wolfric: yo
<almoxarife> vindolin: can you pastebin the log entries?
<ircclouder> wolfric: guess what the issue was? :P
<vindolin> almoxarife: without a mouse? :P
<Gyro54> Hi,  Can anyone point to where I can find info on how to connect to a HP mediavault?
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: how does it connect to the PC?
<vindolin> almoxarife: also gdm consumes 50% cpu .. wt?
<Gyro54> ActionParsnip:	It has a static ip 192.168.1.8
<RobinJ> erm, help? my public key is being denied when trying to download a bazaar branch
<RobinJ> i've already created a new one (2 times)
<theadmin> Gyro54: Just type that in your browser? ssh to it?
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: can you ping the IP?
<Gyro54> ActionParsnip: I had it connected on my 10.04 but did a clean install of 11.10 and forgot how I mounted the shared folders
<vindolin> almoxarife: ok the gdm thing was something other
<Chees_BHW> hi. can I have eth0 instead of venet on a VPS with openVZ ?
<Gyro54> ActionParsnip: Yes I can ping it
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: if you run:  smbtree      do you see any shares?
<Gyro54> theadmin: Yes I can browse to it but I need to set up the folders to mount on startup
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: then you will need to add an entry in /etc/fstab
<RobinJ> nvm lol
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: You can easily add it as a bookmark in nautilus and access it there when needed
<RobinJ> unset SSH_AUTH_SOCK fixed it
<Gyro54> ActionParsnip: wow! thats a nice one.  There are all the local printers and computers nut no mediavault?
<almoxarife> Gyro54: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00763627.pdf  <--- page 20 :)
<Gyro54> almoxarife: Thanks I will have a look
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: what file serving technology does it use?
<Gyro54> ActionParsnip: It runs linux
<matrixiumn> hello
<Gyro54> almoxarife: I used that before but was not sure if it relates to 11.10
<almoxarife> Gyro54: samo samo
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: but does it use sshfs, samba, ftp?
<Chees_BHW> hi. can I have eth0 instead of venet on a VPS with openVZ ?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: samba
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: sweet
<Gyro54> ActionParsnip: It uses samba or NFS
<simoneb_> hello, i'm having issues with qjackctl, it just freezes after it starts, i can't see errors when running it from the command line. i have oneiric. anybody has a clue?
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: try telling nautilus to connect to  \\HPMediaVault\FileShar
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54:  \\HPMediaVault\FileShare   sorry
<Chees_BHW> what is the difference between eth0 and venet ?
<almoxarife> Chees_BHW: eth0 is your hardwire connection to the network
<theadmin> Bah, eth0 is the ethernet interface that's all
<theadmin> venet is some other network type
<Gyro54> ActionParsnip: When I try sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.108/FileShare /mnt/sharefiles I get unknown file type 'smbfs'
<Chees_BHW> theadmin so on a VPS i can only have venet and not eth0 ?
<theadmin> Chees_BHW: Depends on your VPS, but I suppose venet is the OpenVZ networking interface...
<theadmin> Chees_BHW: I don't see why do you need to change it
<ikonia> Gyro54: it's "cifs" now
<Chees_BHW> theadmin, because I need to use a setup for iptables that is made for eth0 and in my vps i have only venet in the ifconfig
<theadmin> Chees_BHW: Um... Just replace every "eth0" with "venet"
<Gyro54> Thanks !!  Will try that
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install smbfs      <---- dont forget Gyro54
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: you may need to access the web config page to check the share name
<Chees_BHW> theamin, yes but the ifconfig looks different with venet. so can I just set it up like its eth0 ? will this work ?
<Gyro54> dr_willis: I have samba installed? is that the same?
<berlinick> Hello!
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  No.
<dr_willis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:5.0-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Gyro54> ActionParsnip: Yes I will check
<berlinick> I have a Java-related problem. Am I right here?
<ActionParsnip> berlinick: if it's ubuntu related the sure :)
<berlinick> Good :)
<berlinick> I am working with a graph visualization program Gephi, which is written in Java.
<almoxarife> !info gigilo
<ubottu> Package gigilo does not exist in oneiric
<Gyro54> Looking good ... gave a "unable to find suitable address"
<almoxarife> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (oneiric), package size 140 kB, installed size 856 kB
<berlinick> The program crashes several seconds after I start the visualization.
<berlinick> Two solutions I found so far are: 1. Switch Java VM to client mode, or 2. Change the video card driver. I am not sure about the second solution, because I am still very new to Linux. I would like to try the first option. But I somehow can't: Entering "java -client" in the Terminal doesn't do anything.
<mama58> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<berlinick> I have also edited my bash profile so that it has the path to Java. But it didn't help. I think, I have done it wrong. I would really appreciate your advice.
<Gyro54> This still gives the error "Unable to find suitable address" sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.108/shares/FileShare /mnt/sharefiles
<Gyro54> It looks OK to me
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  try findsmb, and smbtree commands to scan the network for what shares are there.
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  and you sure that sharename is right? normally its like //ip.num.be.er/sharename
<dr_willis> not  sharename/subdir
<Gyro54> dr_willis: findsmb = 192.168.1.8     HPMEDIAVAULT   [KKHOME] [Unix] [Samba 3.0.23d]
<dr_willis> thats the right machine?
<Gyro54> dr_willis: I will try without the subdir
 * dr_willis notices the ip address is also differnt then what you tried...
<Gyro54> dr_willis: no still the same?
<dr_willis> You are using the right ip#?
<dr_willis> You used 108 in one place.. but findsmb showed  '8'
<berlinick> So the question basically is: How can I switch Java from server to client mode.
<dr_willis> I dident even know java had a server/client mode. :)
<berlinick> Yep, it has both.
<berlinick> And it defaults to server on most machines.
<berlinick> Well, it identifies mine as a server-class machine.
<Gyro54> dr_willis: WTF Now that was stupid I removed the "10" That changes things
<dr_willis> thats why i mentioned it twice
<dr_willis> :)
<blaa> #ccc.do
<blaa> exit
<berlinick> One forum post states that the SIGSEGV-problem I'm having disappears after switching to the client mode.
<Gyro54> dr_willis:  Now I have a "mount error(6): No such device or address"
<dr_willis> see if smbtree sees the shares Gyro54
<Gyro54> dr_willis: No it is not listed.
<berlinick> Uhm... Will I be thrown out of here if I don't write and just wait? :)
<popey> no berlinick
<dr_willis> berlinick:  thats what most people do.
<berlinick> OK :)
<theadmin> berlinick: No... Also, it's likely that your Java app has server/client modes... Java is just a runtime environment, similar to Mono or Perl or Ruby or Lua or such...
<theadmin> Would make no sense for it to have server/client modes
<Gyro54> dr_willis: findsmb shows it in a different workgroup? I will change it and try again
<tarvid> getting badsig - http://paste.ubuntu.com/766746/
<berlinick> As far as I found out, it is the environment itself, which has these modes.
<Gyro54> dr_willis:  I have changed the workgroup and now have this error? Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth' is disabled
<Gyro54> failed tcon_X with NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<dr_willis>   \\BRWC417FE009DB0
<dr_willis> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to BRWC417FE009DB0<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<dr_willis> you are connectin to a windows server? or linux server? or what exactly?
<berlinick> I mean, so says the official Java website.
<Gyro54> dr_willis: I will check the 10.04 version and see how it was setup
<berlinick> theadmin: I mean, you guys know incomparably more then I do, but I am still convinced that it is the environment and not the app itself. Also I read, that the problem does not emerge in earlier versions ov Java. I am trying to find the page (had to restart and forgot to save the bookmark, stupid), but with no success so far.
<dr_willis> berlinick:  thats why i use delicious.com to do all my bookmarking.
<berlinick> I think, I should start using it too :)
<berlinick> And how do I send messages, that are marked with your names?
<berlinick> So that you know, it is a message for you. Dialog window?
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Nins_a> #supinternet
<dr_willis>  ber<rab> rest of message
<theadmin> berlinick: It should be in your history heh
<PF> Hi I am trying to run a program called "mangle". The problem is whenever I try to I get the "/usr/bin/env: python2: no such a file or folder", and I am pretty sure all require python libs are in place.
<ikonia> PF: type "python2"
<berlinick> Thank you, theadmin! :)
<berlinick> Tadaaa: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2299250/java-vm-reproducable-sigsegv-on-both-1-6-0-17-and-1-6-0-18-how-to-report
<PF> ikonia, it says that command is not present and suggest me only python or python
<PF> ikonia, python 3
<ikonia> PF: so there is the problem, your program wants a file called "python2" you don't have it
<dr_willis> $ python
<dr_willis> python       python2.6    python2.7    python3      python3.2    python3.2mu
<PF> ikonia, dpkg says python2.7  2.7.1-5ubuntu2. I am bit confused.
<dr_willis> change it to call whatever python 2.X yo got perhaps.
<dr_willis> i see none called 'python2' here.
<dr_willis>  ls -l /usr/bin/python
<dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2011-10-08 12:50 /usr/bin/python -> python2.7
<ActionParsnip> PF: if you run:  file /usr/bin/python2     does it say the file doesn't exist?
<PF> ActionParsnip, there is python
<PF> python2.6
<PF> python2.7
<PF>  in /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> PF: ok then try:  sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python2
<PF> Should I soft like one of pythons 2.x in /usr/bin to ust python2?
<PF> Ah...
<pranav> my pdf has an image form, is there a free pdf editor in ubuntu that lets me insert text in inclined position onto existing pdf ?
<PF> Thank you gentleman.
<PF> Worked like a charm.
<ActionParsnip> PF: bit dirty but works :)
<PF> Have a good day.
<rakesh> hello
<pranav> pdf editors in ubuntu ??
<pranav> :(
<dr_willis> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<dr_willis> never bothered to edit one..
<bullgard4> When ripping an audio CD,  how can I in K3b version 2.0.2 change the default value of the target directory from ~ to another value?
<is_null> pranav: scribe
<pranav> dr_willis: form filling..
<dr_willis> I thought ive seen pdf viewers that let you fill in a form then print it.. rarely do that either. :)
<dnivra> hello. I am running kubuntu 11.10 on a sony vaio vgn-fw260j. I recently purchased a new charger for my laptop and ever since I started using it, I haven't been able to use the touchpad with the same ease as before-it either freezes or provides delayed response. i have installed the latest updates but the issue still exists. has anyone else faced such as issue?
<snowlove> flower
 * dr_willis noticed Acrobat reader was a 630 mb install on his windows machine.... (from the add/remove programs stuff)  Thats getting sick. :)
<dnivra> i tried the fixes suggested in http://askubuntu.com/questions/70333/touchpad-freezing-on-a-sony-vaio-vpcf22s1e but they weren't of much help.
<dr_willis> the charger is affecting the touchpad? that would be.. odd...
<dnivra> Does anyone have any suggestions on how I could solve this problem? It's getting really annoying :).
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: you can disable plugins for it and make it load faster :)
 * dnivra agrees with dr_willis
<dnivra> but that's the only rational explaination I have-moment i unplug the charger, the touchpad works like a charm.
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  got me a little netbook on clearance. :) was cleaning it out. and amazed at the size of the acrobat reader install.
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: usually the boot option:  i8024.nopnp   makes dumb Sony touchpads work
<dr_willis> dnivra:  could be more to do with the power saveings sub system. Try the laptop with a disrto like tiny core linux, see if it has the same issues.,
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: try:  i8024.reset
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: or: irqpoll
<dnivra> ActionParsnip: I had stumbled across this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150077 and it suggested 4 options i8024.reset, i8024.nomux, i8042.nopnp and i8042.noloop. I tried supplying all four and it still didn't work.
<dr_willis> it may be it needs one of the 4 :)
<brontosaurusrex> how to use mplayer to have fullscreen playback over multiple screens?
<dnivra> i assumed that if that had to work, then the touchpad shouldn't work at all. but well mine works when running on battery and sometimes when charging.
<pranav> snowlove: what flower :O
<dr_willis> brontosaurusrex:  you playing a wide screen movie and you want it to scretch across 2 monitors?
<dnivra> and it was working perfectly till i got this charger so I am guessing it's the charger.
<dnivra> dr_willis: i am on a low bandwidth connection and so do not have access to any iso's to create a live cd.
<dr_willis> dnivra:  tiny core linux = 10 to 35mb :)
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, actually 2 projectors and i need synced video on both, so i will edit it into one clip and then separate again on playback time, thats the idea at least
<dnivra> dr_willis: oh! a GUI comes in that size?
<dr_willis> dnivra:  yes.
<dr_willis> its a good testing disrto.
<dnivra> ActionParsnip: you mentioned something about irqpoll?
<dnivra> dr_willis: downloading.
<dr_willis> sounds to me like its a known bug with the sony laoptops touchpad.
<dr_willis> i dont even know what i8042 is :)
<dnivra> dr_willis: i just came across it in a blog post :D. and it's tinycore not multi-core or micro-core right? just thought I'd confirm.
<Madkiss> hm. it appears that Ubuntu 11.10 is very very slow on my IBM Thinkpad x121e, esp. when it comes to installing new packages
<Madkiss> is that a known problem in any way?
<dnivra> i came across another solution:http://www.cranked.me/2008/05/how-to-disable-touchpad-while-typing-in.html to "disable touchpad while typing". is this xorg.conf file correct http://paste.kde.org/157598/? I tried this but my display stopped working so thought I'd confirm before I try it again.
<dnivra> dr_willis: it's enough if I run a tiny core live usb right? and I can create one using unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: yes, try it as a boot option
<dr_willis> dnivra:  yes it should work with unetbootin i belive
<ActionParsnip> tinycore is sweeeeeet
<dr_willis> its handy.
<TimothyA> may I ask why ubuntu does not respect sysctl.conf parameters?
<dnivra> ActionParsnip: boot option as in specifying GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="irqpoll" in /etc/default/grub?
<AndIrc_> hello there. I got a problem with my Ubuntu. it doesn't start and in recovery mode shows this error img443.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img443/3622/20111211123924726mo.jpg
<TimothyA> I've set "kernel.panic = 10" but the system refused to reboot
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  every time ive edited sysctrl.conf its worked.    but i  disabled other things.
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: yes, if you want no plymouth boot screen
<TimothyA> dr_willis: well, it doesn't seem to work here
<TimothyA> it just sat at the kernel panic screen for 10 hours
<TimothyA> before tech support woke up to manually cycle the server
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever tested the kernek panic option.
<dr_willis> rarely have kernel panics...
<dnivra> ActionParsnip: sorry but you lost me on the last one :D.
<TimothyA> I have a kernel panic every day on this machine
<dr_willis> If the kernel pannics i have to wonder how its even able to reset itself.
<TimothyA> and I Can't find the source of it
<AndIrc_> can you help me?
<TimothyA> where does it store the kernel panic message?
<dr_willis> AndIrc_:  you may want to poste a tinyurl of that long url.
<TimothyA> WHERE
<dr_willis> or summarize the error message.
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: if you only have: irqpoll   instead of:  quiet splash irqpoll    you will not get a plymouth boot screen, you will see the bootup text
<AndIrc_> http://tinyurl.com/car74tn
<TimothyA> okay, so ubuntu does not log kernel panics? awesome
<dnivra> ActionParsnip: Ah okay. slightly clearer now. by plymouth you are referring to GUI right?
<dr_willis> AndIrc_:  IO error is normally some hardware faliure
<dnivra> right off to test both suggestions. Thanks for your help ActionParsnip and dr_willis. Be back soon!
<dr_willis> AndIrc_:  looks like sda6 is failing, or has major issues.
<TimothyA> no? no kernel panic logging support in ubuntu?
<TimothyA> don't make me switch to windows, ffs
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  ranting about it wont help.
<AndIrc_> what can I do? I tried fsck but Ubuntu continues to work badly
<dr_willis> if no one in here knows.. then we dont know.
<TimothyA> dr_willis: apparently asking for weeks on end trying to get this problem resolved doesn't either
<MonkeyDust> there should be a !rant-bot
<TimothyA> I would have thought this would be common knowledge on how to log/find out kernel panics
<dr_willis> AndIrc_:  if the hd is failing - then i suggest making backups and using a new hd,
<TimothyA> since it happens so goddamn often
<AndIrc_> the laptop is 4 months old!
<dr_willis> AndIrc_:  id reformat the fs, and check it with whatever tools you can find.
<TimothyA> server is barely 1 month old and it has had 184 kernel panics to date
<dr_willis> AndIrc_:  the fact its 4 mo old dosent matter. ive hadn brand new hd's fail.
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  i've never had a kernel panic, so it is not common
<dr_willis> Only kernel panics ive had are on currupted boot media.
<MonkeyDust> maybe you're doing something wrong
<dr_willis> or flakey hardware
<HQRaja> Very frequent kernel panics might be an indication of a blonde kernel
<TimothyA> dr_willis: it happens on 8 different servers that I have since last month
<TimothyA> in 3 different datacenters
<MonkeyDust> then it must be you
<TimothyA> I don't see how as the setup is completely different on each server
<AndIrc_> what can I do for now?
<dr_willis> AndIrc_:  dont use that partition perhaps?
<dr_willis> AndIrc_:  or try backing it up. reformating it.
<dr_willis> and restoreing the data to it.
<AndIrc_> ok thnx
<dnivra> ActionParsnip: irqpoll didn't help: edited the grub entry just before booting and added irqpool along with quite splash.
<dnivra> dr_willis: i tried tiny core linux live. pretty neat BTW. and the issue exists in it as well.
<karboh> Hi, ubuntu live cd and installation works fine, but when rebooting after install I only get a blinking underscore
<karboh> and I don't even get to grub
<karboh> I tried pressing shift to enter grub, didn't work
<mark_> Hi Anyone here?
<Sidewinder1> karboh, Did you md5sum the ISO image, prior to burning it at the SLOWEST speed?
<Techdude101> kerboh: Sounds like grub either hasn't been installed properly or installed to the wrong drive
<mark_> I can't stand the new menu on ubuntu, is there any way to go back?
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| mark_
<ubottu> mark_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<karboh> Sidewinder1: no, I did not. Do you think that could be a problem even though the whole installation worked?
<dr_willis> mark_:  check out gnome-shell or the various annoying fallback/failsafe modes.
<dnivra> dr_willis: ActionParsnip: Any suggestions to fix the frozen touchpad?
<MonkeyDust> and please don't start ranting
<Sidewinder1> karboh, Perhaps, how do you know that the installation worked, if ti won't even boot?
<dr_willis> mark_:  theres numerous guides on tweaking unity (and gnome0shell) on the webupd8 and askubuntu.com sites
<mark_> hmm, is that something I run inside ubuntu or is that the list that comes up when booting?
<Sidewinder1> it, even.
<karboh> Sidewinder1: well, good point. But at least it gets to the point where it says that everything is done, and I just have to reboot
<dr_willis> mark_:  differnt desktiopos at the login screen you pick
<Sidewinder1> karboh, It's easy enough to do, after the fact..
<Techdude101> karboh: You could boot to the live cd again and select repair on startup (if that's an option)
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | karboh
<ubottu> karboh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | karboh
<ubottu> karboh: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<ajin1> has the first ubuntu-bug been resolved?
<berlinick> Sorry, guys, I was away for a while. Did anyone eventually reply to my question? Have I missed anything?
<dr_willis> berlinick:  i imagine we dont even rember what the question was..
<raidgh0st> Installing Ubuntu on a external usb3 harddrive. Would i see a diff from using a internal drive and the usb3 external drive (when it comes to speed)
<MonkeyDust> ajin1  windows is bug #1
<karboh> Sidewinder1, ubottu, thanks, I'll try that and burn a new  disc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<berlinick> Hihi :)
<ActionParsnip> but #1 is a joke
<dr_willis> raidgh0st:  usb3's are fast.. but im not sure they are internal sata speed fast.. yet...
<Sidewinder1> karboh, My pleasure, and good luck!
<berlinick> How do I switch Java environment from server to client mode?
<dr_willis> berlinick:  check on askubuntu.com or in #java perhaps?
<raidgh0st> Then it seems like i have to find a tool to shrink the ntfs ssd drive, so i get some of the ssd space for ubuntu.
<raidgh0st> Dont know if knoppix has a tool to resize
<berlinick> Oh, OK, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: are you running windows 7?
<dr_willis> raidgh0st:  gparted normally can do that. but win7 has its own tools to resize ntfs that i find are a lot faster
<berlinick> Is #java on this node?
<ActionParsnip> berlinick: yes
<raidgh0st> ActionParsnip: I bought a brand builded computer. and windows was pre installed
<berlinick> Cool, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: win7 can resize ntfs
<MonkeyDust> without data loss?
<ajin1> MonkeyDust: yes, MS is the biggest bug
<dr_willis> raidgh0st:  i run linux from a normal usb2 32gb flash drive.. its slower then internal..but works fine for normal daily ussage
<dr_willis> Win7 can somehow resize ntfs while in use.. no data loss. and at decent speeds.
<raidgh0st> And since last time i checked. Ubuntu doesnt handle windows games (like my girlfriend likes to play)
<dr_willis> raidgh0st:  'wine' handles windows applications.
<raidgh0st> like sims ?
<dr_willis> raidgh0st:  i run dozens of games. depends on teh game
<luleq> resize while in use? you mean partition without OS running on it
<dr_willis> !appdb  | raidgh0st
<ubottu> raidgh0st: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nikita__> #java: Channel is invite only :(
<dr_willis> nikita__:  more likely it said 'regiestered nicks only'
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: it plays a few, some run amazingly
<raidgh0st> I tried to install sims3 in wine and the only thing i didnt get working was the soundcard.
<berlinick> nikita__ was me
<raidgh0st> And of course the graphic was like hell itself.
<dr_willis> wine is constantly improveing. so such issues may be fixed by now.
<raidgh0st> For 16GB of ram. How much swap should i add?
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: did you check the appdb for fixes, or to see if it even works?
<erkerone> resize while in use, use diskmgmt and slide the sizes
<berlinick> dr_willis: Nope, exactly that expression.
<raidgh0st> ActionParsnip: its a while since i checked last time.
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: if you need hibernate and suspend, 16Gb, otherwise I wouldn't bother
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: I'd check again, it may work ok now
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=9732   seems to run well
<raidgh0st> since most of the programs/games takes place in /usr . I think i can handle to not have a very big /home
<LemonAid> Where would one place a man page if one were to create one? I`m guessing in a directory that`s in the manpath, but where exactly?
<raidgh0st> 40GB for /Usr should be plenty
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: if you use wine, the apps are installed in $HOME/.wine
<dnivra> I am running Kubuntu 11.10 on a sony vaio vgn-fw 260j. I purchased a new charger for my laptop and now while charging I am unable to use my touchpad-it freezes, somtimes behaves erratically etc. It works fine when the battery is discharging. I tried adding irqpoll to the boot options as well fixes suggested in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150077. they didn't work. i tried booting tinycore linux live and the issue exists there as well. how can I
<dnivra> fix this issue with my touchpad?
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: if its just for normal desktop browsing and word processing etc, then 10Gb for / and the rest for /home is how I'd do it :)
<dr_willis> MANDATORY_MANPATH                       /usr/local/share/man
<dr_willis> LemonAid:   /usr/local/share/man   :) from the /etc/manpath.config  config...
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: do you have the latest BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: are there bugs reported?
<A_J> !info mc'
<A_J> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.7.0.9-2 (oneiric), package size 2144 kB, installed size 6620 kB
<LemonAid> dr_willis, thanx :)
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: could try:  acpi=off   boot option
<raidgh0st> ActionParsnip: So if i install the ubuntu games that is included in ubuntu
<A_J> !mc
<raidgh0st> it does not use /home/user
<A_J> ActionParsnip \o/ dude can you help me
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: games from repos and PPAs go into the system as you expect, wine apps go into the users home folder
<ActionParsnip> A_J: ask the channel
<dr_willis> raidgh0st:  WINE uses stuff in ~/.wine - system isntalled ubuntu games via the package manager go in / where needed.
<A_J> tried that, your more awesome than the channel ActionParsnip. :P
<raidgh0st> A_J is flirting:p
<dr_willis> or theres games that you can dowlonad that go in the /home/usersname
<ActionParsnip> A_J: please repost your question
<A_J> well okie, i wnat to see my progress in % during using mv. ActionParsnip and dr_willis.
<TimothyA> screw it
<dr_willis> A_J:  :) ive seen mv/cp variants that give such infl also.
 * TimothyA uninstalls ubuntu and installs windows ME
<TimothyA> that's more stable
<dr_willis> tieinv:  we dont care.
<dr_willis> oops
<ActionParsnip> A_J: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/mv-with-progress-bar-428705/
<theadmin> dr_willis: Bit too late, but yeah, who cares.
<A_J> windows ME stable rofl
<theadmin> A_J: Indeed is more stable than SOME releases of Ubuntu, though, especially alpha ones
<dnivra> how can I find the current BIOS version?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=983288#p983288
<dr_willis> given the lack of details he gave. and his ranting more then explaining..  well.... hes beter off calling MS support.
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: manufacturers site
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: yay ArchLinux :P
<ActionParsnip> A_J: bnasically use rsync instead of cp
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: huh?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Nah nothing xD I'm just always glad to see the name of my distro in the channels of other distros
<dnivra> oh sorry let me rephrase that. I meant the BIOS version I am running. any way besides reboot?
<theadmin> dnivra: Nah sorry
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: cp and rsync are universal so the forums help all :D
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yeah... I also find it rather funny how they call their forums "BBS"
<A_J> ActionParsnip umm, rsync. okie looks difficult. i'll use the second link you gave me
<raidgh0st> Game Pack for Ubuntu 11 - 156 Games- 5 DVDs (20GB)
<raidgh0st> wonder where this games gonna be installed.
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: yowser
<theadmin> raidgh0st: /usr/share/games/ most normally.
<theadmin> raidgh0st: Or, well, maybe /opt
<dr_willis> where is that even comming from raidgh0st ?
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: if you add the playdeb ppa, you can install games using their site (or software centre)
<raidgh0st> dr_willis: torrenttracker.
<dr_willis> raidgh0st:  then its very likely full of pirates stuff
<dr_willis> so we have no idea what it puts where
<berlinick> Uhm... How can I get invited to the #java channel?
<jrib> !register | berlinick
<ubottu> berlinick: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> berlinick: you need to identify (register your nick first)
<berlinick> OK
<A_J> ActionParsnip can you gimme a one line command using rsync
<raidgh0st> So /swap 16GB / 4GB /USR 40 /Var 4 /Tmp 1GB and the rest home?
<tsaknorris> hmm i cannot get latest sun java to work.  i made a symbolic link  libnpjp2.so at /usr/lib/firefox-8.0/plugins/
<Benkinooby> A_J use rsync with the --progress option
<MonkeyDust> A_J  i haven't followed, i use rsync for backups, is that what you're looking for
<A_J> MonkeyDust move files with a progress files
<MonkeyDust> you can also use 'watch' to see progression
<A_J> rsync File_path_file1 File_path_file2 --progress ?
<Benkinooby> A_J, are you new to linux?
<Sidewinder1> A_J, You might have a look at "Grsync" it's a GUI for rsync.
<dr_willis> watch ls -l /path/to/file
 * Benkinooby checks out watch
<A_J> yes Benkinooby. Sidewinder1 using via trtminal
<dtcrshr> hello fellas, i bought a new vga card, but ubuntu kept the maximun resolution as 1024x768. both my old and new cards are ati, do i have to reinstall the driver or something?
<A_J> terminal / ssh*
<rigasetiadi> hei im back, anyone can help to change my chromium's user agent???
<Sidewinder1> A_J, Server or desktop?
<A_J> desktop Sidewinder1.
<nassosdim> dtcrshr: if it is a different card yes
<dr_willis> gcp - graphical cp ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316707
<theadmin> A_J: alias cp='rsync -r -v --progress' ; alias mv='rsync -r -v --progress --remove-sent-files' # Add to your bashrc, restart all terminals
<d4nt3> dtcrshr, you might have to look at your xorg.conf file
<theadmin> A_J: Simple as that
<A_J> thanks theadmin.
<Benkinooby> A_J, so if you want to work command line only (wich might be a bit of a pain for beginners - but i honor your effort) there are some good ressources... the man pages!
<A_J> so it will work for move also as mv is a cp and a rm
<Benkinooby> A_J, do you know about man pages?
<A_J> no Benkinooby
<rigasetiadi> hei how bout to change my user agents
<theadmin> A_J: Well yes, those two work
<d4nt3> A_J, just type man man
<theadmin> rigasetiadi: There are browser extensions for that, and Opera has that function built-in
<d4nt3> A_J, and read that
<Sidewinder1> A_J, Well, then, you could use Grsync if you chose to do so; it may be a little easier to understand the syntax/options and, once you select what you want to do, it lists the actual rsync command, complete with syntax. "Tis your choice.
<Benkinooby> A_J, the man pages provide additional documentation for commands. so in case you don't know a command you usually can type "command --help" to get a short help or "man command". that will open the man page, wich provides an extensive explaination of the commmand sytax and its emaning
<Benkinooby> menaing
<dr_willis> http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/
<rigasetiadi> im use the chromium browser and I ask for that browser
<A_J> theadmin does the command have to be sudo ?
<xtremox>  /part
<erkerone> I need to create a bootable usb from a cd iso of ipcop 2.0.0 installer
<theadmin> A_J: You can't really use sudo with aliases
<theadmin> rigasetiadi: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/djflhoibgkdhkhhcedjiklpkjnoahfmg?hl=en-US
<Benkinooby> A_J,  within the man pages, wich can be very huge, you can use the search function. call the search function with a slash '/' then enter your search phrase and press enter. with 'n' and 'N'you can search forwards and backwards through the found expressions
<theadmin> rigasetiadi: Ton of others around as well... You should search the webstore lol
 * dtcrshr reading the threa
<ActionParsnip> erkerone: try unetbootin
<Benkinooby> A_J, you can leave the man pages with the key 'q'
<A_J> hmm, thank you Benkinooby i'll go through it
<rigasetiadi> hehehe thank ill try I have lot of webstore, but none
<tsaknorris> usually there hasn't been any problem to install java plugin.....but now :/
<raidgh0st> ActionParsnip: since you asked where the games was from: http://ualinux.com/en/windows-download/category/6-gamepack
<A_J> theadmin # Add to your bashrc, what does this mean
<erkerone> actionparsnip: apt get unetbootin?
<theadmin> A_J: This means you add that to your bashrc...
<A_J> i'm not sure what that means theadmin sorry :(
<theadmin> A_J: There's a file in your home folder called ".bashrc", open that in ANY text editor and add paste it at the end of file
<Benkinooby> A_J, you have a file in your home folder called bashrc. it is hidden, so it is named .bashrc
<theadmin> A_J: That file is normally hidden, though
<ActionParsnip> erkerone: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: all open source games?
<xtremox> how is the name of new package of irsii?
<erkerone> ActionParsnip: Looks good , I'm off to try it out, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info irssi | xtremox
<ubottu> xtremox: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 911 kB, installed size 3104 kB
<xtremox> padman is a good game ^^
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, Interesting; I have "Show hidden files", ticked, but I have no .bashrc in my home dir. Is that perhaps because I haven't put any scripts there? Shouldn't there be some there, by default?
<ActionParsnip> xtremox: irssi, not irsii
<A_J> theadmin do i need to add the last ' in : alias cp='rsync -r -v --progress' ; alias mv='rsync -r -v --progress --remove-sent-files'
<xtremox> ok thanks ^^
<The_BROS> what Gnome gives less load to prosessor and memory: Gnome 2 or Gnome 3 (Classic) ?
<ActionParsnip> raidgh0st: I recommend urban terror if you like counterstrike stylee games
<Benkinooby> A_J, so, jsut to clear things up, what theadmin suggest is that you set aliases. aliases will replace a command with an other command. so your short 'cp' will become 'rsync -r -v --progress'. in the end you also could type the wholre rsync stuff manually, but 'cp' is more conveninet
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: If you want low CPU desktop, use XFCE of LXDE
<theadmin> A_J: Yes, you could have just copied the entire line. Also, I suggest using "rcp" and "rmv" instead of "cp" and "mv" for alias names because they won't break scripts this way
<A_J> ooh like alieses in irssi. got it
<The_BROS> <ActionParsnip> but how about Gnome 2 and Gnome 3 Classic?
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, there has to be that file. use the command line and type 'ls ~/.bashrc' and see what comes
<A_J> done theadmin. is the nano text editor how do i save ?
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, better use 'cat ~/.bashrc' to see waht's inside
<Benkinooby> what's
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, Thanx; trying..
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, so is there something coming?
<theadmin> A_J: The shortcuts are all at the bottom... Ctrl-O
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: Gnome2 is not developed upsteam so I don't recommend you use it, let me check resource use for both
<blackbit> why does Xorg have to run as root?
<theadmin> blackbit: Huh? It does not
<A_J> thanks theadmin for your help. i'll try it out and let you know
<The_BROS> <ActionParsnip> do u mean that Gnome 2 is not supported?
<blackbit> ... I mean, default install, ubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> blackbit: Oh, well, that's because X is started by lightdm and that runs as root
<blackbit> any workaround to make Xorg run as non-root? I don't think its a good idea to keep it running as root, security-wise
<theadmin> blackbit: It's safe enough, but workaround? Don't use a display manager
<The_BROS> <ActionParsnip> I am using 11.04 with Gnome and now I wanna change system to 11.10 with gnome classic. Will it be better?
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, Yes, both of those commands gave output.. So why, then doesn't it show up in nautilus, with "show hidden files", 'on'?
<theadmin> blackbit: xinit manually from your user :D
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: its not developed now which is why Ubuntu switched to Gnome 3
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, All of the other .directories show up.
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, did you click the refresh button in nautilus when you're looking at the home directory?
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: how do you mean 'better'?
<niklasfi> hello, my geany crashes, when i click open file. what logfile do i need to look in to get info about why this is happening
<|PuLi|> hi, if i install win7 (sda) and ubuntu (sdb) dual boot, do i install boot loader to sda or sdb?
<The_BROS> <ActionParsnip> 'better' is 'faster' and 'without problems'
<Benkinooby> The_BROS, use fluxbox XD
<theadmin> niklasfi: Geany doesn't log anything, run it from a terminal and watch the output
<Benkinooby> The_BROS, or Xfce or LXde
<theadmin> XFCE rocks, a really cute de
<theadmin> Feels like gnome2
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: not sure about problems, works fine here, all I can say is try it
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, Yes, hit refresh, it goes from .azureus to .cache; curious, 10.04, if that makes any difference, although it shouldn't. Hmm..
<Benkinooby> theadmin, +1... although it can't beat fluxbox muhahaha
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: there are other desktops if you don't like it. XFCE smells and feels like Gnome 2
<theadmin> Benkinooby: Openbox can though :P
<ActionParsnip> LXDE + openbox :)
<niklasfi> theadmin: ok. http://paste.ubuntu.com/766816/
<theadmin> niklasfi: Um, that doesn't say anything, open that file...
<niklasfi> theadmin: which file?
<Benkinooby> The_BROS, i think, as many suggested now, you'll be happy with Xfce... i think it's better supported on 11.10
<theadmin> niklasfi: "geany.log", apparently, not sure where the hell it's supposed to be
<Benkinooby> than gnome2
<niklasfi> theadmin: ohh sorry i did echo "..." | instead of cat |
<The_BROS> <ActionParsnip> when Ubuntu released 11.10 I have Installed it, but I dont like Unity and Gnome shell didnt work at my hardware. Therefore I come back to 11.04 with Gnome 2. Now I am thinking to try Gnome Classic in 11.10.
<niklasfi> theadmin: did not want to troll you ... really sorry for that http://paste.ubuntu.com/766819/
<theadmin> niklasfi: lol that's ok
<theadmin> niklasfi: No offense taken
<theadmin> niklasfi: Bah, some GTK issue, no idea honestly, happens sometimes, can't do much about it -_-
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: install Xubuntu and you can install and run all your gnome apps
<niklasfi> theadmin: do you know where i can report that error?
<theadmin> niklasfi: Run "ubuntu-bug geany"
<The_BROS> <ActionParsnip> U mean I like it more than Gnome 3 Classic?
<theadmin> The_BROS: XFCE is more like GNOME 2.
<Ibyss> Ubuntu bug command, Wow.
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: I use lxde mostly but don't mind unity shell these days, it's not bad
<__Robot__> hi, does anyone know why i keep getting the message "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" with ubuntu? im using a macbook pro and 11.10 bootable on cd and usb. and i have refit installed.
<niklasfi> theadmin: do you know what package that is in?
<theadmin> niklasfi: ubuntu-bug? No, sorry, should come preinstalled
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: could also try KDE
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: there are lots to choose frmo
<The_BROS> <ActionParsnip> thanks. I am using Cairo docks. And I am just searching desktop for it. Wanna try Gnome 3 Classic with cairo
<szal> ikonia: that was even after 6.06 went EOL
<ActionParsnip> __Robot__: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<theadmin> The_BROS: Cairo works on any desktop, XFCE inclusive.
<uggla> which is the standard password for ubuntu when you do a clean install?
<ikonia> uggla: there isn't one
<ikonia> uggla: you create a user and password when you do the install
<uggla> ok thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> uggla: a 'default password' in any OS would be a massive security hole
<dfavara> hi all
<dfavara> quick question
<worminator> hi seul
<dfavara> i have 2 eth, eth0 and eth1
<dfavara> eth0 should be 10.10.10.69 gw 10.10.10.2
<dfavara> while eth1 should be 192.168.239.110 gw 192.168.239.254
<theadmin> dfavara: Your problem is?
<theadmin> dfavara: ifconfig eth0 10.10.10.69 && route add default gw 10.10.10.2 dev eth0 # Repeat for eth1, run as root.
<dfavara> if i setup eth0 i can ping 10.10.10.x
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: could have prefixed with sudo, and you wouldn't need to add 'run as root' ;)
<Morten_> Hi, can anyone recommend a GUI program for batch renaming files?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Then I'd have to prefix both commands with sudo... meh
<dfavara> theadmin, that means that all the traffic from 10.10.10.x will use that gw
<dfavara> while all the traffic from 192.168.x.x will use 192.168.239.254 ?
<ActionParsnip> Morten_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/batch-rename-files-in-ubuntu-with-renamer/
<theadmin> dfavara: Yeps
<dfavara> let's try
<Morten_> Ah super, thanks ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> Morten_: al I did was use duckduckgo and it was the top result.....
<theadmin> lol
 * ActionParsnip thinks internet searching rocks
<theadmin> !google | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ActionParsnip> didn't say that :)
<niklasfi> theadmin: it seems to be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/878933
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 878933 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Crash when attempting to open a second file from the recent file list" [Medium,Triaged]
<theadmin> niklasfi: Well, what do you expect, that I'd fix it? lol, just say that it affects you too (there's a button for that) and wait for a fix
<niklasfi> theadmin: no certainly not
<niklasfi> just in case you meet someone with the same problem
<theadmin> niklasfi: Ah thanks
 * theadmin is pretty certain she won't remember this URL, though
<niklasfi> theadmin: what does "triaged" mean?
<theadmin> niklasfi: Wish I'd know lol
<theadmin> niklasfi: Likely "a fix is being worked at"
<niklasfi> theadmin: still searching for an editor that does not crash when opening a file. geany and gedit both do
<theadmin> niklasfi: vim, nano :P
<oCean> niklasfi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs#Bug_triage
<niklasfi> theadmin: vim is always an option
<dfavara> theadmin, is this correct ?
<dfavara> http://nopaste.info/70d32650c7.html
<theadmin> dfavara: This looks weird, they are somehow both for eth0
<dfavara> theadmin, i need to keep separated the two traffic
<ActionParsnip> niklasfi: its from the french for 'to pick' or 'cull' according to a search I just did
<dfavara> theadmin, you mean ?
<theadmin> dfavara: Bah, "man route", it shouldn't be too hard to figure out... Sorry, I'm lazy
<ActionParsnip> niklasfi: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/triage
<fr33r1d3> nano is great!
<ActionParsnip> fr33r1d3: +1
<niklasfi> ActionParsnip: just looked for a translation to german, but i did not find any
<theadmin> vim > emacs > nano > joe, imo
<dfavara> theadmin, should i end up with two default gw ?
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, So, do you have any idea why .bashrc doesn't show up in nautilus, nor does it appear in the gnome search in the home directory? This is really puzzling me.
<theadmin> dfavara: No, I'm now actually pretty sure the commands I gave weren't quite right... Try reading the manuals, sorry, I'm not enough bored to do so
 * theadmin configures her networking via netcfg, dfavara, check it out, it's an awesome tool: http://projects.archlinux.org/netcfg.git
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, but it exists, as you can see it with the commandline?
<blackbit> Sidewinder1, are hidden files set to be shown?
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, maybe there is an extra option for system files?
<Benkinooby> in nautilus
<blackbit> it does not show up simply because its a hidden file
<dfavara> theadmin, to be honest i'd love to figure out hoew to get what i need from route
<dfavara> man is not clear IMO
<blackbit> you have to enable 'view hidden files' in nautilus menu
<Sidewinder1> I have "show hidden files "ticked" and all the other .directories show up.
<theadmin> dfavara: I see, well heh, netcfg is brilliant -- command-line (you edit the configurations via simple files in /etc/network.d/), works with ALL the netowrking types (even weird ones such as pppoe) and really understandable
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, blackbit This really has me stumpped. :-(
<dfavara> theadmin, i can find it with apt-cache search
 * ActionParsnip uses wicd-curses :)
<theadmin> !find netcfg
<ubottu> File netcfg found in awesome-extra, ebox-network, mingw-w64-dev, perl, perl-doc-html, ubiquity, vzctl, wine1.2, wine1.2-dbg, wine1.3 (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=netcfg&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<theadmin> umm... no that's not it
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: if you run:  dpkg -S netcfg   it should say what provides it
<blackbit> Sidewinder1, sure you didn't delete it?
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, ok, i see it in nautlius
<A_J> theadmin it worked | dude thanks a lot
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, And after I "catted" .bashrc, there were plenty of entries in it and the ~$ ls ~/.bashrc, lists it in /home?... Hmm..
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, click any file in your home folder and then start typing '.bashrc'
<theadmin> dfavara: Sorry, you have to build it from source, but it doesn't depend on anything that doesn't come with Ubuntu so just sudo apt-get install build-essential && wget http://projects.archlinux.org/netcfg.git/snapshot/netcfg-2.6.8.tar.gz -O netcfg.tgz && mkdir -p /tmp/netcfg.install.dir && sudo tar xf netcfg.tgz && cd /tmp/netcfg.install.dir && make && sudo make install # This should install it
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: It's not in Ubuntu, sorry >.< It's a rather new project
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Less than a year old
<theadmin> Oops, wrong command
<theadmin> dfavara: sudo apt-get install build-essential && wget http://projects.archlinux.org/netcfg.git/snapshot/netcfg-2.6.8.tar.gz -O netcfg.tgz && mkdir -p /tmp/netcfg.install.dir && sudo tar xf netcfg.tgz -C /tmp/netcfg.install.dir/ && cd /tmp/netcfg.install.dir && make && sudo make install
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dennis> Hello
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, THAT'S IT! It was a file, not a directory. Now I feel REALLY, really stupid. Thank you and blackbit too!
<blackbit> Sidewinder1, please to help you ;)
 * Sidewinder1 Goes back to doing something constructive, like banging his head against the wall. :D
<dennis> does anybody knows if is possible to arrange icons in the launcher? It seems to me as if the launcher is lock or something...
<dfavara> anyone knows why when i type route i see: Destionation : x.x.x.x and Gateway * ?
<dfavara> i think i should add something like:
<dfavara> 192.168.239.110 with gateway 192.168.239.254
<Sidewinder1> Just feel free to say "Duh", to me at any time..
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, you're welcome
<dfavara> but if i add two default gateway it stops to work on eth0
<dfavara> i'd need to ping 10.10.10.x from eth0 and 192.168.x.x from eth1
<dfavara> and i really can't figure out how to do
<jesss> ciao
<jesss> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BarkingFish> i know there is a way (certainly in Kubuntu) to restrict each connection to a single ethernet interface - I don't know if it's possible on Ubuntu though, dfavara
<dfavara> it has to
<dfavara> i'm using ssh
<dfavara> now GUI
<BarkingFish> I'm just saying, I don't know if it can be done - I use the KDE version of ubuntu, so my interface setup and stuff is different.
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: the network manager is still the same though
<dfavara> i do not use any desktop manager
<ActionParsnip> !away > rymate1234|away
<ubottu> rymate1234|away, please see my private message
<dfavara> i'm on cmd line
<dfavara> it's an ubuntu server
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip: thanks, I didn't realise the nm interface was the same.
<Sidewinder1> !it > jesss
<ubottu> jesss, please see my private message
<BarkingFish> uhoh... Is ubottu ok for people in /query ?  I've just asked it something in a pm, and it's not responding.
<erle-> how can i tell firefox to delete history older than 30 days?
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: how do you mean 'each connection' in your question?
<oCean> BarkingFish: works fine for me
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: ubottu responded ok here to:  /msg ubottu !test
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip: like if you have 2 wifi connections, you can set each to connect to a different network, by restricting the interface it connects to.
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip: I have one wifi connection which is set only to connect through wlan0, and another which only connects through wlan1
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: sure, i guess you could use the interfaces file if no GUI app can do it, try wicd and wifi-radar if network manager doesn't do it
<BarkingFish> this is what I figured that dfavara needs to split his connections, so he pings one of the addresses only through eth0, and sends a different connection through eth1
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip: no, I was asking about dfavara;'s problem
<dfavara> BarkingFish, right
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: oic
<BarkingFish> that's what I thought we could do to fix it, but he's on a cmd line, not using the GUI interface
<ModFather> Hi There and Good day to all, is any method to restrict my FTP connections and set some IP's that i want to have access on my FTP server? without touch iptables ?
<BarkingFish> and I don't know if it's possible to restrict to a specific network interface, through the command line, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ModFather: you'll need iptables or ufw
<BarkingFish> !server > BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish, please see my private message
<ModFather> yes 1 method is from iptables but i dont want to touch them
<JamesMiddendorff> what would cause my power manager icon to show 50% on my laptop battery but it is fully charged?
<ModFather> is any other method ? what exactly is Ufw?
<ActionParsnip> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<ModFather> okey thanks alot
<ModFather> have a nice continue guys
<BarkingFish> dfavara, I just discovered there is actually a channel for the ubuntu server - #ubuntu-server  - You might get some ideas there.
<dfavara> Barbariandude, i'm pretty sure
<dfavara> i bet it has to be done using route cmd
<dfavara> BarkingFish, i'm there
<dfavara> but no answers :/
<BarkingFish> ah, ok
<dnalor> Trouble with sound: I own an hp pavillion g7. audio comes out from one speaker. even though when i reboot to windows both of them work. any advice ?
<Barbariandude> dfavara, was like "lolwut I'm popular?" nope :P
<BarkingFish> Hm. I think i'm going to use one of my alternate nicks, to save tabcomplete fail and pinging people who aren't wanting pings :)
<BarkingFish> one moment
<zxiest> Hey everybody :-)
<zxiest> How can I check how much CPU power each process is consuming?
<hacked> ubuntu
<Gentoo64> top
<Gentoo64> zxiest, run top in terminal
<dnalor> zxiest use the built in top. or simply install atop for more details
<Gentoo64> or htop for color and more details
<dnalor> i stand corrected by Gentoo64 it's htop.  atop shows drive usage
<zxiest> cool, thanks guys :-)
<dnalor> anyone familiar with ubuntu/sound matters ? i have an issue with my HP speakers..
<SMS> Hi , can any one please help me with this problem of mine , i am using xubuntu 11.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1893399
<SMS> I am not getting the loader which shows xubuntu loading at startup
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: It may not be your speakers, it may be the linux driver for your sound card which is causing this.
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters any advice on how to troubleshoot ?
<Gentoo64> dnalor, check alsamixer first, and the sound setting in the system settings screen
<ActionParsnip> SMS: what GPU do you use?
<werner_> Hey.
<ActionParsnip> SMS: is it really worth bothering with too?, the OS is fine other than that right?
<werner_> yes
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: I'm just looking now, please bear with me :)
<SMS> Yeah , but the monitor is blank all the time its starts only when xdm shows the login window my graphics card is nvidia
<Gentoo64> dnalor, what is the sound issue anyway? you havent said
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters , Gentoo64 thanks for your help! here's more info : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1893049
<Gentoo64> dnalor, try alsamixer and see if the left/right is even
<BoxOfHamsters> Gentoo64: yes he did :)  Only gets sound out of one speaker on an HP Pavilion g7, both speakers work in windows :)
<dnalor> Gentoo64 it's even. and when i move it to the side that isnt working. i hear screeching sound
<Gentoo64> ah ok i didnt see that
<A_J> perhaps alsamixer.
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: could you open a terminal please, and type   lspci | grep Audio
<BoxOfHamsters> if you get a line containing the details of the audio device, could you please post it here?
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<ubuntu> guys, how to install to Unalocated partition? I try to install but it says no root file system selected but I can't select anything
<dnalor> ubuntu , using gparted, intiialize the partition.
<Gentoo64> ubuntu, you need to format it as ext4 or whatever
<Gentoo64> then choose / as the mount point
<ubuntu> but U cant
<Gentoo64> yeah you can
<Gentoo64> ubuntus installer comes with gparted
<ubuntu> i cant
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: thanks - could you run the same command again, but in this format please -   lscpi -n | grep Audio
<Gentoo64> why not?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: part of the install is to partition, if you select to do 'something else' you can setup the partitions in the free space manually
<BoxOfHamsters> I want to see the numeric ID of the sound device, so I can check it and see what it should be using.
<SMS> @ActionParsnio I have nvidia... i had installed nvidia-173 package but xserver was not working had to uninstall it
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters No Output
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you want the same amount of swap space as RAM, and the rest as ext4 format as /
<SMS> Sorry ActionParsnip..
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: hm
<dnalor> ActionParsnip he needs additional space for /boot
<Gentoo64> dnalor, you dont need /boot
<Gentoo64> or anything but /
<Gentoo64> well its optional
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: Sorry, that was my fault, I gave you the wrong command.  It should be lspci -nn | grep Audio
<BoxOfHamsters> sorry
<BoxOfHamsters> that gives you the text name and the 8 digit vendor / product ID
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters np, 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:1c20] (rev 05)
<blackbit>  /boot is only mandatory if you want to encrypt the whole / (not just the home)
<BoxOfHamsters> thanks, please give me a few moments to look this up, dnalor and I will get back to you
<happygolucky> ram in a 1:1 ratio is to my knowledge the rule of thumb for servers
<dnalor> BoxoOfHamsters thank you!
<herwig> Obwohl ich bei der Aktualisierung oder weiterer Software mein Passwort richtig eingebe wird dieses nicht akzeptiert. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich ein falschses  Deutsches Keyboard eingestellt. sollte ich sinnvollerweise die komplette Installation wiederholen, oder habe ich auch andere Möglichkeiten?
<Ext4> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dnalor> bkackbit , i agree. i tend to do that since it's a laptop .
<theadmin> herwig: Sie konnen einfach eine andere Keyboard Layout hinzufugen, es soll in die Einstellungen sein. Also, #ubuntu-de.
<blackbit> 1:1 ram:swap is not always valid, of course. If you have 512mb of ram, you need way more than 512mb of swap. If you have 32gb of ram, you need way less than 32gb of swap (unless you want to use the suspend to disk feature)
<Gentoo64> blackbit, you can use whatever swap you like btw
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: I think I just found your problem.  There's an issue with that card on some laptops through ubuntu - I found a bug relating to that card, albeit on a different version (this is on Lucid)
<WHAT_UP> Hi. Why would a cronjob running some script that runs ffmpeg fail with error code 32512 (at the point at which ffmpeg is called) whereas it works when I run it directly from the terminal in any directory?
<dnalor> since space isn't an issue. and i usse SSD drive. i usually double the RAM amount for swap
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/792233
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 792233 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[IDT ID 76e7] Dell Latitude E5520 - No sound through internal speakers, sound is only from headphones output with Ubuntu 10.04.2 and 10.10 - update Lucid ALSA LBM to latest release (1.0.24)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Gentoo64> dnalor, its up to you. normall space is an issue on ssds though lol
<happygolucky> i meant desktop, server is twice, again to the best of my recollection
<user82> does anyone know a software that can automatically place photos on a page? i want to make a photo-book with around 16-25 photos/page?
<BoxOfHamsters> it seems it does something with the internal speakers - in your case, you're getting sound through one, dnalor - have you tried external speakers, plugged into the headphone socket?
<dnalor> Gentoo64: hehe ya but i only use SSD for OS so space isnt an issue since all my files are on another drive
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters:  correct, headset works perfectly fine
<mongy> user82, gthumb has a contact sheet plugin, which might do what you want.. I'm not sure but worth a look.  Does shotwell nto have such a thing also?
<BoxOfHamsters> yep. Hold on then, I suspect that it lists a fix, dnalor
<Iznougoud> Are you in the middle of something, or is this a good time to pose a question? I'm trying to resolve a SSH/SFTP-issue here..
<user82> mongy, will give it a try. thanks
<WHAT_UP> ah, got it. the $PATH variable is different
<dr_willis> state the issue and lets see who can help Iznougoud .
<herwig> #ubuntu-de ich habe nach der Einstellung als Keyboard deutsch Deutschland eingegeben. Später nach der nachinstallation eines Programmes scheinbar auf ein falsches deutsches Keyboard umgestellt. auch nachdem ich das geändert habe funktioniert mein Passwort nicht einmal wenn ich die Aktualisierung bestätigen möchte.  Mache ich nur etwas falsch, oder sollte ich besser die Installation nochmal machen?
<Myrtti> herwig: /join #ubuntu-de
<herwig> wie geht das?
<llutz>  /join #ubuntu-de  eintippen  herwig
<BoxOfHamsters> ActionParsnip: Could you help me, to help dnalor please?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/792233 - I need to be able to give that to dnalor - but it's for lucid.  How do I find out if that still is available to oneiric?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 792233 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[IDT ID 76e7] Dell Latitude E5520 - No sound through internal speakers, sound is only from headphones output with Ubuntu 10.04.2 and 10.10 - update Lucid ALSA LBM to latest release (1.0.24)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dnalor> Iznougoud:  i'm no expert but it's worth it to post your Q so every1 can post his bits n peices
<ActionParsnip> user82: like a web based photo album?
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: Are you actually using oneiric (11.10)?
<BoxOfHamsters> never mind, I can see you're not.
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters:  correct
<BoxOfHamsters> you are?
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters:  excuse me, DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
<BoxOfHamsters> odd... your lsb release says you're using Natty (11.04)
<mongy> user82, the web album plugin might be more your thing in gthumb............
<mukund> Hi i am using xubuntu 11.10 i am not getting startup loader , Its blank..the monitor is off until the login window comes up..Can any1 help?
<BoxOfHamsters> :)
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters:  yep correct, i had to reinstall since i hated unity
<whitekidney> dnalor: Unity can be disabled with like three clicks.
<Iznougoud> Alright then: I'm running Ubuntu Server 11.10, using Webmin and remote shell. I would also, however, like to be able to log in using Total Commander and SFTP - this making fle handling a lot easier. Total Commander will establish contact with the server on port 21 and port 22, using the same credentials as my SSH-user. But it always ends with a "connection refused". So I take it it's a configuration issue at the server end somehow.
<dnalor> whitekidney:  i'm running classic ubuntu on 11:04 .. works fine with me :)
<BoxOfHamsters> ah, ok then dnalor - this might help you then.  If you read the bug report I linked you to, it says that apparently the sound works normally since 11.04
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor, this is from the bug: Sound works fine with Ubuntu 11.04, so installing linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty package from ppa:kernel-ppa also fixes this problem.
<dnalor> whitekidney:  i was under the impression that you cannot disable unity on 11.10 . you only have look alike and u loose the notification options
<arunkumar413> hi, i've installed record my desktop but i'm unable to record the sound from the system (instead of microphone)
<happygolucky> user82: are you looking to backup photos? dropbox is free and self automated, a lot of it can be made public but not sure how they handle photo displaying.. if they do at all
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters:  so mainly following this: http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-upgrade-linux-kernel-to-2-6-39-0 should fix things ?
<whitekidney> dnalor: wait what, you can't?
<whitekidney> dnalor: that sounds weird..
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: No, it says in the bug report that using the official updates doesn't fix the problem, you need to update the kernel using a fix from a personal packaging archive
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: "Installing official linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic package doesn't fix this problem "
<OlaRune> if i have a domain pointed to a router with NAT, and behind that NAT is a server which i want to run irssi on, is there any way i can use the domain name as irssi vhost behind NAT+
<OlaRune> ?
<BoxOfHamsters> I stand corrected, dnalor - that was the right page. I apologise.
<BoxOfHamsters> I'm clearly not completely "with it" today :(
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters:  hmm seems i'll have to wait it out. unless ! is there a way of running classic ubuntu on 11:10 ?
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: You can go ahead and use the information that you had on that webpage, it is correct
<BoxOfHamsters> If you have the kernel-ppa in your setup, that's where this bugfix is too
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters:  checking headers list it only shows linux-headers-2.6.38 there's no .39 :\
<jost> hi
<BoxOfHamsters> dnalor: updated your sources?
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters:  affirmative
<BoxOfHamsters> hm
<BoxOfHamsters> well this is confusing then. It's supposed to be in that ppa...
<warris> visa
<mukund> Hi i am using xubuntu 11.10 i am not getting startup loader , Its blank..the monitor is off until the login window comes up..Can any1 help?
<Guest25071> olaa
<Guest25071> esto k es
<user82> ActionParsnip and happygolucky i wanted to order a hardware photo book A4 and did not want to insert all 800 photos manually. mongy the gthumb thing is what i was looking for. thanks@all
<dnalor> BoxOfHamsters:  how can i check if that source is enabled
<Gentoo64> mukund, you mean just the splash screen?
<mukund> @Gentoo64 yaa like this http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2278/2110264836_3ee72db8f9.jpg
<RobotSasquatch> quit
<mukund> I was not sure if its called splash screen as even after you login .. in kde you can see a splash screen..which shows all applications loading... It can be confusing..So i said the startup loader is not coming up :)
<Atharva> mukund : Maharashtra ?
<mukund> @Atharva AP , but marathi.
<mukund> @Gentoo64 What could be the problem?
<Gentoo64> i dont know
<Atharva> mukund : Asa ahe ka... please see my pm?
<mukund> Where to look into this? any idea which application is responsible for this?
<mukund> I am using xubuntu
<Gentoo64> you can see the login screen though yes?
<mukund> yup
<exiff> I just saw that i have many open ports on my computer, how do i manage ports in ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> mukund, i wouldnt worry about it then :)
<mukund> haha :D
<mukund> Yeah but i am curious to know
<Gentoo64> exiff, ufw is the easiest way
<Gentoo64> mukund, i really have no idea why its doing that :s
<mukund> please help
<mukund> I had earlier installed nvidia drivers
<Gentoo64> exiff, i take it you opened ports on your router (to your local ip) ? as ubuntus firewall is disabled by default
<mongy> mukund, with my setup I only see the boot splash for like 1 second before login screen appears, then I found out after installing cryptsetup (used to make encrypted partitions) it then showed me the boot splash from start to finish.
<Gentoo64> mukund, its probably something to do with the gpu drivers yes, you could try removing them and see if it works
<happygolucky> exiff: are you sitting behind a router or direct connection
<ActionParsnip> mukund: if you drop the @ symbol, highlighting will work properly
<ActionParsnip> @mukund see how this is not highlighted ;)
<mukund> xdm has some problems with nvidia i guess , it just wouldnt start (Xserver) had to uninstall nvidia and delete xorg.conf and restart x server so that default xorg file comes..since then no startup loader
<exiff> Im not on ubuntu right now (im on my phone).. where can i learn about configuring it?
<Gentoo64> exiff, just do sudo ufw enable
<Gentoo64> then open the ports you want
<rasmusth> guys I installed airfoilspeakers on 11.10 and I get te following error
<Gentoo64> or, close them in the router
<rasmusth> Missing method System.Reflection.PropertyInfo::op_Inequality(PropertyInfo,PropertyInfo) in assembly /usr/lib/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll
<exiff> Im behind a router on my phone
<mukund> @ActionParsnip ok thanks i will do that
<jost> May someone please give me some hint how to find out if there are any files opened via smb? I know of a solution using lsof, but lost the info and can't get it right on my own...
<exiff> Will do that, thanks Gentoo64
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: are there any bugs reported?
<Gentoo64> exiff, sudo ufw enable, then sudo ufw allow 22 for eg
<rasmusth> ActionParsnip: no I can't find any, I believe it is because I have to force it to run with 4.0
<Gentoo64> exiff, i take it you have no access to your router
<exiff> I dont
<Gentoo64> ok
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: 4.0 version of what?
<rasmusth> Mono
<exiff> Wait... i do
<ActionParsnip> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in oneiric
<exiff> I manage it with my ubuntu pc
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<Gentoo64> exiff, ok well just close the ports you dont need in the router
<Gentoo64> but what ones are open?
<rasmusth> !info mono-devel
<ubottu> mono-devel (source: mono): Mono development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.5-1 (oneiric), package size 2044 kB, installed size 7820 kB (Only available for amd64 armel armhf i386 ia64 kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 powerpc ppc64 s390x sparc all)
<Gentoo64> nothing should be listening on default ubuntu install
<mukund> @mongy On my box login screen doesnt come for say 7-8 seconds..even without the application you used :)
<Gentoo64> mukund, ActionParsnip just said about the @ sign lol
<exiff> Not default. . I installed many net-goin programs
<Gentoo64> exiff, ok
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: does http://kevin.colyar.net/2009/12/fixing-airfoil-speakers-for-ubuntu/   help?
<rasmusth> ActionParsnip: no thats some old thing
<A_J> how would i saftely remove an external device via terminal
<Gentoo64> A_J, umount
<A_J> umont /media/DRIVENAME Gentoo64 ?
<mongy> mukund, tried the nomodeset boot parameter?
<Gentoo64> yes
<exiff> 19 open ports... several of them unknown services
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: instead of the app, you can use ssh + x forwarding
<A_J> thanks mate :D
<Gentoo64> exiff, weird
<mukund> mongy, no what is that?
<rasmusth> ActionParsnip: http://mono.1490590.n4.nabble.com/Method-not-found-System-Threading-Monitor-Enter-td3857390.html
<exiff> Very
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: the app will show on the client screen but the sound will come out of the server system
<Gentoo64> exiff, what does the command (as root) ss -l
<rasmusth> this is my problem but I dont understand how to fix it
<Gentoo64> say?
<mongy> !nomodeset > mukund
<ubottu> mukund, please see my private message
<exiff> 5900 is usually vnc,right?
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: or do you have an apple tv thing?
<rasmusth> Mac Mini
<Gentoo64> exiff, idk
<pinguy> how do i get externL GPS to work with linux ?
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: unlucky
<rasmusth> why
<rasmusth> it has ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> exiff: for tcp, yes. You can use 5800 for udp
<pinguy> des any one know?
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: cool, then use the X forwarding
<rasmusth> ActionParsnip: I want a nice application instead
<ActionParsnip> pinguy: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<pinguy> hmm, ill check..
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: its the same app as you'd use if you were playing it locally
<exiff> Some output i dont understand.. i used network tools on another computer to scan for open ports
<fris> anyone know of a console program to convert pdf to epub, i know calibre for gui, but looking for console only
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: it just displays on the client system, but is running on the server, so the sound will come out of the remote box you connect to
<Gentoo64> exiff, what does ss-l say
<Gentoo64> ss -l
<Gentoo64> it will show listening services
<ActionParsnip> fris:
<pinguy> ActionParsnip, : natty
<ActionParsnip> fris: http://epub2pdf.com/
<exiff> On some of them it shows the service names.. such as gnunet,nfs,ssh.. others just the port number
<ActionParsnip> pinguy: sweet, just curious. If you use:  lsusb    you will get an 8 character hex ID you can use to fnd guides
<Gentoo64> exiff, yeah some are local
<ActionParsnip> fris: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491373
<exiff> But ya. I'll manage the ports on me router.. thanks. ^^,... now.. router manual, whered i put it?
<Gentoo64> exiff, you shouldnt need one, its pretty straightforward
<fris> doing it the other way ;) pdf to epub, not epub to pdf
<Gentoo64> just login, and find the port forwardign section
<pinguy> ActionParsnip, cool, so i take a search engine and check the net... any specific search term you can recommend ?
<mukund> mongy, i have followed your link and have made changes...will get back after a reboot :)
<_cb> When I click on displays Ubuntu 11.10 shows unknown monitor. How do I add my monitor?
<ActionParsnip> pinguy: IDyouget ubuntu
<pinguy> ActionParsnip,  actually it is an HTC phone with windows mobile running gpsgate and or gps2blue
<WanderingEnder> Suggestions for a web based ssh/consolr for LAN use. No java-based, this has to be AJAX or something similar.
<pinguy> ActionParsnip,  so the search 0bb4:0b2f ubuntu is not likely to lead me to gps information
<exiff> I found it (i think)... thanks again Gentoo64. ^^,
<mongy> Wanderin1Ender, there is that html5 ssh project, very cool last time I looked..  I forget the name
<exiff> Ciao. o/
<ActionParsnip> WanderingEnder: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/firessh-%E2%80%93-ssh-in-a-browser-firefox-addon.html
<Gentoo64> exiff, cool. make sure you're not using DMZ (sounds like you might be)
<pinguy> i like the transparent terminals :)
<exiff> If i even knew what dmz is...
<pinguy> makes for easy reading while you type
<Gentoo64> exiff, basically lets any port open
<exiff> Isnt that a rapper?... no thats dmx
<Gentoo64> yes thats dmx
<Gentoo64> lol
<mukund> mongy, I tried your link .. did not work :(
<blackbit> exiff, dmz = demilitarized zone
<blackbit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMZ_(computing)
<exiff> Thanks blackbit
<Gentoo64> exiff, it shouldnt be enabled by default. who normally sets up your router?
<Gentoo64> the ports must have been allowed by someone
<fly80> hello
<exiff> my isp
<WanderingEnder> ActionParsnip: Awesome, thanks. This is for that Motorola Webtop as a client, so its limited in what it can do.
<pinguy> ok, so any one know how to use gpsgate or gps2blue with linux ?
<Gentoo64> exiff, oh ok
<Gentoo64> exiff, not sure what they did. normally all ports are closed unless you specially open them
<pinguy> i have a motorola atrix 4g. is there something i should know about it and linux wanderlingender ?
<exiff> Theres a section here that has firewall rules... ill just block port by port and see which programs complain..
<ActionParsnip> WanderingEnder: simple websearch is all I did
<fly80> i have an old laptop (tohiba satellite m33x), someone here suggested to use in grub the option radeon.nomodeset=1, actually worked, but sometimes the display freezes again
<exiff> Heuristics
<WanderingEnder> ActionParsnip: I was coming up with stuff like ajaxterm and anyterm, myself.
<fly80> and more, the mouse doesn't work...
<mukund> Hi , just one query has any one faced problems with xdm + nvidia drivers??
<pinguy> ok, so any one know how to use gpsgate or gps2blue with linux ?
<llutz> pinguy: bind your bt-device with rfcomm to a port (rfcomm bind 0 x:y:a:b:h:i) and run gpsd
<fly80> what should I do?
<jost> I want to make a machine automatically shutdown when it is not needed, i.e. there is no user interaction and there are no opened files via SMB. How do I find out if there are files opened via SMB?
<pinguy> llutz, , so , using usb is not an option ?
<ActionParsnip> fly80: is it teh touchpad or a USB mouse?
<llutz> pinguy:isn't gps2blue  a pocketpc soft, giving gps to bluetooth?
<fly80> ActionParsnip: it is an USB mouse, the touchpad is working
<pinguy> llutz, yes it is
<llutz> pinguy: so how will you use USB then?
<ActionParsnip> jost: does smbstatus help any?
<ActionParsnip> fly80: do other USB devices work ok?
<fly80> i have no other devices
<ActionParsnip> fly80: hmm, are the ports enabled in BIOS?
<rasmusth> I am getting the following exception, can anybody help? pastie.org/3000450
<pinguy> llutz, thought it would be simpler
<jost> ActionParsnip, it seems to work - i hav to go now, but will check that out later. Thanks so far.
<fly80> i think so, i checked it yesterday , but I can check again
<llutz> pinguy: if your device is giving gps via usb too, try "gpsd -n -N -D4 /dev/ttyUSBx"  (replace x with real device number)
<fly80> ActionParsnip: if it's not that... what can be?
<pinguy> llutz, i am installing gpsd at the moment. thanks, i will try that after its installed :)
<llutz> pinguy: check "dmesg" to get the proper device. when gpsd runs, check for data "telnet localhost 947"
<pinguy> xchat does not alow copy :( i will have to use my brain :p
<rasmusth> please someone help me :P
<llutz> pinguy: err*  "telnet localhost 2947"
<ActionParsnip> fly80: tried a different port?
<llutz> pinguy: some weeks ago, someone invented something called paper and pen
<pinguy> llutz, thanks, im writing all of this down by keyboard ... because xchat is weak :)
<ActionParsnip> pinguy: it will, just hold the mouse button down and hit CTRL+C or CTRL+SHIT+C
<daz__> evening
<fly80> ActionParsnip: yes, i tried all ports
<daz__> hammering down here with rain
<ActionParsnip> llutz: what is this sorcery you speak of....'pen'? To the ducking stool
<Iznougoud> Ah well, this place seems somewhat crowded (and rightfully so). So I'll return later.. :)
<fly80> ActionParsnip: i'll try to check on BIOS... maybe it's just that... i hope
<llutz> ActionParsnip: lowtech gimmicks
<ActionParsnip> fly80: boot without the mouse inserted and log in as normal, then attach the device, wait a few seconds and run:  dmesg | tail; lsb_release -a       and pastebin the content please
<daz__> wouldnt it be nice to have voice chat foe a change?
<daz__> for
<ActionParsnip> llutz: works though, no kernel panics with graphite
<ActionParsnip> daz__: irc has worked in text for ages. works well
<minirobotu> bella pe tutti
<pinguy> llutz, thanks, ctrl+c works... tell me more about this new device "paper and pen" .. is it open source? is it linux compatible ? is it rechargeable ? do i have to pay for a subscription to use it ?
<pinguy> O_o
<SoulShadow> you m ust use windows, $100 a month
<daz__> bangin headache
<SoulShadow> takes 12 AA's that die in an hour
<pinguy> SoulShadow, forget it  then... windows is bloated puppy droppings :)
<pinguy> ill stay wirth gedit :)
 * pinguy runs off to configure his gps
<llutz> !pm  | Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Sidewinder1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pinguy> llutz, how do i get the usb device number ?
<llutz> pinguy: dmesg
<pinguy> thanks
<pinguy> oh yeah, you said that already..
 * pinguy apologizes
<Sidewinder1> llutz, 'Twas ot; thought you might get a chuckle; if I was wrong, my humblest apologies; it'll NEVER happen again, trust me.
<lbbef> hi! i'm using ubuntu 11.10
<llutz> Sidewinder1: whatever, i just don't read any unannounced pm
<Ext4>  00
<Ext4> ups, sorry
<lbbef> im getting an error eveytime i start up: "could not update /home/user/.iceauthority"
<matt__> Hi :)
<Amon-Ra_> hi guys, i am trying to install XAMPP gui , but the tutorials i find on web doesn't work for me, any help ?
<lbbef> does anyone noe any solution?
<Sidewinder1> llutz, NP.
<Dj_FlyBy> how does one figure out why a filesystem would suddenly mount as read only instead of read\write?
<Ampelbein> lbbef: 'sudo chown YOURUSERNAMEHERE ~.iceauthority'
<matt__> So I need to install my proprietary video drivers but Ubuntu Addition Drivers does not detect them
<rasmusth> I am getting the following exception, can anybody help? pastie.org/3000450
<Amon-Ra_> i follow this tutorial http://freshtutorial.com/add-gui-xampp-control-panel-ubuntu/
<matt__> I'm on the Open Source ones and wondering why CS:S was running with WEIRD artifacts :P
<Amon-Ra_> but it doesn't work for me..any idea ?
<Relondo> Hey, everyone. I've been having a problem installing Ubuntu through Wubi (this also occurs when I attempt to boot from my flash drive). I can boot to Ubuntu, and I hear Ubuntu startup noises, but there's no video. Also, I can hear the volume change tone if I use the keyboard to change the volume. Can anyone help me?
<rasmusth> I am getting the following exception, can anybody help? pastie.org/3000450
<dr_willis> matt__:  what chipset?
<matt__> dr_willis, 320m
<dr_willis> matt__:  and thats by?....
<matt__> dr_willis, nvidia
<dr_willis> matt__:  just install the nvidia-current package and see if it works perhaps.
<matt__> kk
<davideebuba> hy
<ActionParsnip> rasmusth: I suggest you try the mono channel
<matt__> I am surprised the open source driver worked as well as it did O_O it got me in-game, and I could SORT OF tell what was going on
<rasmusth> ActionParsnip: nobody answering there
<davideebuba> i have a problem whit starting ubuntu
<matt__> In my past experiences with open source video drivers it's been really slow and 3d won't even render at all.
<escott> lbbef, check that the file is not root owned ls -l ~/.iceauthority
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, usually a sign you need to fsck it
<ActionParsnip> matt__: nouveau isn't bad at all :), very usable
<matt__> ActionParsnip, yeah :), it's chugging along awesome with cool effects on my desktop
<matt__> Just not ready for AAA games I think :P
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: I ran a check using the 'disk utility' from a Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and it showed as clean, did I not do it right?
<matt__> dr_willis, should I reboot etc or...?
<matt__> Or remove nouveau?
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, thats probably sufficient. what kind of file system is this
<unrealge1man> +i
<ActionParsnip> matt__: oh for sure but for desktop stuffs its sweet
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: reiserfs
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: it is the / partition
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> Who's got eggs for breakfast?
<matt__> ActionParsnip, yeah, I actually thought I was on the proprietary driver, since I'd checked that box during install. That's how good it worked.
<Myrtti> Pengu1n_Phr0zen: what does that have to do with Ubuntu support?
<lbbef_> escott: it says ls: cannot access /home/user/.iceauthority: No such file or directory
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> Myrtti, finding easter eggs.
<ActionParsnip> lbbef_: what is the output of: sudo file /home/user/.iceauthority
<Myrtti> Pengu1n_Phr0zen: what does that have to do with Ubuntu support?
<ActionParsnip> oops
 * Pengu1n_Phr0zen ignores Myrtti
<ActionParsnip> lbbef_: what is the output of: sudo file ~/.ICEauthority
<cristian_c> Hi
<ActionParsnip> Pengu1n_Phr0zen: there are 2 easter eggs I know of
<ActionParsnip> lbbef_: does the file exist?
<lbbef_> ActionParsnip: sudo: file command not found
<davideebuba> someone know why for starting ubuntu 11.04 i must restart my pc by window otherwise ubuntu freeze????
<Amon-Ra_> any idea how to enable xamp graphic interface ?
<dr_willis> !info xamp
<ubottu> Package xamp does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> and xamp is?
<ActionParsnip> lbbef_: ok, try without sudo
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: any other suggestions for me?
<cristian_c> I have to change the manager of the numerical codes of the keys from default one to one provided by another application, in this case keytouch. I was advised to check the keytouch configuration files. I found the named keytouch  file in /etc/init.d whose content is as follows:
<Myrtti> cristian_c: use pastebin
<Myrtti> please
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, you probably want to use the command line reiser tools. reiser isn't too commonly used these days and the gui may not support it
<jutnux> christian_c: paste.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> Myrtti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/766923/
<lbbef_> ActionParsnip: /home/user/.iceauthority: ERROR: cannot open `/home/user/.iceauthority' (No such file or directory)
<escott> lbbef_, the filename is .ICEauthority
<cristian_c> Myrtti, But there is no trace of udev :(
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: I assume that ext4 has 'replaced' reiserfs *in a matter of speaking* ?
<cristian_c> Myrtti, The other file I checked is called 55keytouchd_launch (which is located in /etc/X11/Xsession.d) whose content is as follows:
<dr_willis> i was never sure of the main reason to use reiserfs.
<ActionParsnip> lbbef_: I corrected myself with the second command, linux is very case sensitive
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: I don't suppose I can change the fs type without loosing data?
<Myrtti> cristian_c: yes, well I don't know anything about your problem, I just asked you to use pastebin as it looked like you were going to paste the output to the channel
<lbbef_> ActionParsnip: /home/user/.ICEauthority: ERROR: cannot open `/home/user/.ICEauthority' (No such file or directory)
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, reiser was never that popular, although it had some nice features. if you like reiser then btrfs is probably your next FS
<ActionParsnip> Dj_FlyBy: just format then restore files from backup :)
<ActionParsnip> lbbef_: hmm
<Tetracomm> Hello. Why is it that I am unable to set the permissions for a folder in the /host directory in such a way that I can access them with my normal user account?
<cristian_c> jutnux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/766926/
<dr_willis> Tetracomm:  what filesystem is in use for /host/ ?
<Tetracomm> dr_willis: I think it is NTFS. It is the partition that came with this Windows 7 computer.
<Dj_FlyBy> ActionParsnip: Yea, I just wanted to avoid waiting for the time consuming restoration (approx 6TB of data)
<dr_willis> Tetracomm:  thats why then, you dont chown/chmod ntfs or vfat on a file.folder basis,. you set the options when you mount them
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: thanks I'll check out btrfs
<floflo2> Hello, i'm using an ubuntu with gnome 2. i've an ati graphic card, with catalyst activated. I've a bug when i'm make multiple tests for dual screen grey line (like menu bar) apeard in my grephical environnement (see http://hpics.li/59a9a41).
<Tetracomm> dr willis: Ok. :(
<floflo2> I can't find any way to get it of ... I've ever tried to active or desactivate ati driver and catalyt. The lines are still here.
<floflo2> Can you help me ?
<cristian_c> jutnux, But I do not think it is very useful in this case
<cristian_c> jutnux, What should I do to bypass the management of numerical codes by udev?
<ActionParsnip> lbbef_: try:  mv ~/.ICEAuthority ~/.ICEAuthority_old && iceauth -f ~/.ICEAuthority
<dpuser03> hi
<dpuser07> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<dpuser07> <dpuser07> sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<Mjoo> Anyone got a clue why Ubuntu does not detect my TV-Monitor
<Mjoo> ?
<Mjoo> Where would I start troubleshooting?
<davide__> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jutnux> Mjoo, what graphics card?
<Mjoo> 8800gtx Nvidia
<jutnux> Do you have the propietary drivers installed?
<dr_willis> Mjoo:  and how is it plugged in,
<jutnux> proprietary*
<Mjoo> The proprietary drivers? I do have the recommended stuff installed, indeed.
<Mjoo> It's plugged in by a HDMI-cable
<jutnux> Mjoo: Have you opened up Nvidia-settings and looked in there? gksudo nvidia-settings
<Mjoo> Alongside with a DVI-Connection - which I get my other monitor through.
<Mjoo> I did check it out in the Nvidia-settings
<dr_willis> Mjoo:  You enabled twinview in the nvidia settings>
<ActionParsnip> Mjoo: if you run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    it will install the driver for you :)
<Mjoo> Did however not find anything resolveable-lookin' :/
<cristian_c> jutnux, what is the default handler of the numerical codes of the keys in ubuntu?
<jutnux> cristian_c, I don't know, sorry.
<happygolucky> Is there a way to adjust this maxed-out resolution? not in the GUI, in a shell. the GUI is 1080p but this seems to be about 800 x 600 or less
<dr_willis> Mjoo:  the monitor was plugged in when you powered up the pc? is this a laptop or desktop?
<Mjoo> How do you enable twinview?
<Mjoo> It was plugged in, It's a desktop.
<dr_willis> Mjoo:  a check box/setting in nvidia-settings tool has twinview
<nosmelc> How do I burn an ISO using Ubuntu 11.10?
<jutnux> Mjoo, can you post your xorg.conf file?
<dr_willis> !burn | nosmelc
<ubottu> nosmelc: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nosmelc> thanks!
<Mjoo> How do I go through doing that Jutnux?
<cristian_c> jutnux, thank you anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: right click the file and open it with brasero which is installed by default
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: be sure to MD5 test it if the hash exists, if it is to be a bootable media burn as SLOWLY as possible
<nosmelc> thanks :)
<Mjoo> Hold on, I think I might've solved the problem, thanks for all your support! :)
<Mjoo> Uh-oh
<Mjoo> Wrong, hehe
<Mjoo> Do you have to restart your computer after you saved the settings of twinview to the Xorg?
<jutnux> Mjoo, log in and out.
<warris> 6
<Mjoo> or?
<jutnux> Mjoo, or restart the whole machine.
<Mjoo> Will try, brb
<ActionParsnip> Mjoo: I'd reboot so you know how it will act on a cold start
<dkov> jutnux, Mjoo is you case log off + log on :)
<Mjoo> Hello again, It seems to detect it now.
<Mjoo> However, I do have a problem with it not being aligned properly
<roadfish> How do I get a dialup connection? The Oneiric DVD doesn't have kppp or gnome-ppp ... or I can't connect to the web.
<Mjoo> It does not show the "complete" picture.
<jutnux> Mjoo: That will happen if the dimensions are different.
<jutnux> Mjoo: Change the resolution?
<Mjoo> I did set it to 1920x1080
<Mjoo> And 60hz
<Mjoo> No resolve, anything else that you can try?
<jutnux> Not that I know of.
<jutnux> Is the monitor 1920x1080
<jutnux> and what is the zoom resolution in nvidia-settings?
<Mjoo> Indeed it is, zoom resolution?
<Mjoo> Where is that?
<jutnux> Click advanced
<jutnux> In the monitor settingsd
<Mjoo> Aye
<Mjoo> No zoom-option :(
<roadfish> join #oneiric
<ActionParsnip> Mjoo: if you made an xorg.conf file, you can manually set the res there
<Madkiss> hmm. This is really strange. Netbook, 7200-rpm disk and yet installing packags is really really slow
<Mjoo> But I believe the resolution is fine ActionParsnip
<Mjoo> The problem is that it looks zoomed(?)
<ActionParsnip> Madkiss: could add the mount option:  noatime   and it can speed things up on disks
<SoulShadow> Madkiss: could because of the fact it's a netbook
<SoulShadow> be because*
<Stava> Is there any equivalent to MS paint for linux? Gimp seems to be overkill for my purposes
<ActionParsnip> Madkiss: maybe the rpms are high but the access time may still be high
<CaptainKnots_> tuxpaint
<jutnux> Stava: Tuxpaint
<ActionParsnip> Stava: mtpaint
<Stava> thanks, i'll try them out
<pconwell> I'm getting "/bin/bash: No such file or directory" when I try to ssh into my box. Local login works fine, just ssh
<Mjoo> ActionParsnip: Where can you see any option for zooming?
<pconwell> It started last night, randomly. I didn't do anything different - it just stopped working
<Mjoo> In nvidia x Settings
<Madkiss> SoulShadow: well, my girlfriend's netbook has far less power cpu/ram/hdd-wise and is yet faster, running Ubuntu 11.04 (this is 11.10).
<SoulShadow> maybe you have a crappy hard drive
<Madkiss> Seagate ST320LT007-9ZV14
<Madkiss> that's the thing
<Madkiss> system load isn't even high. hm.
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: hmmm, had to unmount the drive to be able to check it. Turns out it is not the filesystem that is the problem but rather it is the drive which since last night has developed 68 bad sectors
<Mjoo> Anyone know how to fix the problem of Ubuntu(NVIDIA X Server) zooming in the picture displayed on my tv
<Mjoo> ?
<Mjoo> Resolution is set to 1920x1080 - native.
<Mjoo> On both screens, running twinview
<jutnux> Mjoo: Try lowering the resolution.
<Mjoo> That made the problem wors Jutnux
<Mjoo> worse*
<jutnux> Ah
<escott> pconwell, are you able to ssh in?
<jutnux> Have a browse around the settings.
<Mjoo> It do seem that it's taking 1920x1200 for granted
<Mjoo> And zooming in from that
<Mjoo> Any way around that?
<pconwell> escott: no, but I *can* log in locally
<pconwell> escott: here is exactly what happens: http://pastebin.com/qWbi83qU
<Mjoo> jutnux: turns out the problem was the tv's settings
<Mjoo> Thanks for your support! :)
<jutnux> Ah.
<jutnux> What was the problems?
<Mjoo> I don't really know, it had some setting called HDMI PC Full Mode
<Mjoo> Which was turned off
<Mjoo> Was listed under misc settings
<janix> Hi guys, i was just wondering which ubuntu distro that will suit a notebook. Per today i'm using Ubuntu, but it's running a bit slow. Probably due to the 1 gig ram.. Any suggestions?
<compdoc> janix, the newer the distro, the more likely it has drivers for your hardware
<jutnux> janix: Try installing a lighter desktop environment or running Unity 2d.
<jutnux> If you install xfce then it will run super fast.
<Dj_FlyBy> sigh, I hate having to resize a drive, especially just so I can install Ubuntu due to the main drive failing.....  YuCk!
<janix> im using the 11.10 distro, but i was thinking of maybe the xumbutu or kubuntu version
<jutnux> DJ_FlyBy, do you have an Ultimate Boot CD?
<jutnux> janix: Xubuntu would be your best bet.
<muh4ha> janix: also take a look at LXDE - you _might_ like it better than xfce..
<jutnux> LXDE resembles windows.
<escott> pconwell, is your ssh configured to chroot you in some way?
<Gentoo64> jutnux: as in ms windows?
<Dj_FlyBy> jutnux: no, but it is retrievable I assume?
<pconwell> escott: no - or at least it wasn't. I didn't do any special configuring on sshd - and it was working yesterday just fine. Last night it randomly starting throwing that error
<Dj_FlyBy> jutnux: I have more than one pc so making a disk is easy, I just don't have any extra hard drives so I have to resize one of my 1.5TB drives to make room for the new install
<jutnux> Dj_flyBy: Ultimate Boot Cd has loads of tools on for computer repair.
<janix> ohh, yea i could try another environment, and then try the xumbuntu if the new desktop won't do the trick. Thanks everyone! appreciate it!
<Dj_FlyBy> jutnux: no point in trying to repair it. The hard drive has 68 bad sectors on it that appeared overnight
<gross> sorry, i seek a german ubuntu chanel. Know somebody of one?
<muh4ha> janix: "Xubuntu" is just Ubuntu with xfce - so it's basically the same as trying a new desktop-environment.
<blackshirt> gross: i don't know
<gross> ok, but thanks
<roadfish> I have connected two Ubuntu machines with an ethernet cable. How do I inspect the contents of one machine from the other? What keywords/software should I focus on during google searches? ... There are so many options for networking, I don't know what to focus on.
<janix> will keep that in mind. thanks
<CarlFK> gross: try #ubuntu-de
<gross> ok, thanks
<escott> pconwell, well the message implies that ssh cannot find the /bin/bash executable which should be something you can easily confirm by logging in locally. if that file does exist then it would seem you have a chroot configured
<pconwell> escott: yeah, I already checked - /bin/bash seems to be okay, as far as I can tell
<escott> roadfish, install openssh-server and use ssh
<roadfish> escott: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> roadfish: is a a direct wire, pc to pc? no router?
<roadfish> ActionParsnip: direct wire
<nicl> hey, can someone explain what it means to add a program to PATH and why it is required? thanks
<raymondjtoth> whats a good interent time server list i can use thay non goverment run ?
<muh4ha> nicl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PATH_%28variable%29
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> whats a good interent time server list i can use thay non goverment run ?
<nicl> muh4ha: thanks - I'll have a look ;)
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Dj_FlyBy> the ubuntu 10.04 live cd has a good enough tool to resize a drive without loosing data or is there something else I should use?
<somsip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<escott> pconwell, you can try and run ssh with -vvvv options to get more details on what is happening
<BluesKaj> !timeserver | raymondjtoth
<raymondjtoth> BluesKaj, didnt get nothing
<raymondjtoth> there no bot here
<BluesKaj> no
<mp2> buona sera a tutti
<khf> Dj_FlyBy: gparted
<BluesKaj> !info timeserver | raymondjtoth
<ubottu> raymondjtoth: Package timeserver does not exist in oneiric
<raymondjtoth> BluesKaj, what were you telling me
<raymondjtoth> BluesKaj, im asking for time server listr i can use
<khf> google it, basically
<raymondjtoth> in it to synic with
<BluesKaj> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<x9ro> Hi
<pconwell> escott: http://pastebin.com/X5DPG45S
<testswap> Hello, I"m trying to install mysql-cluster-server but apt-get hanged, now sure what to do now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/766997/
<nicl> so if I want to add Komodo edit to my path I run something like :
<nicl> ln [OPTION] TARGET LINK-NAME
<nicl> but I am not exactly sure what the target and link_name have to be
<testswap> According to netstat, the mysqld process is running and listening on 3306. My concern is, is there any remaining task to be done in this current process at the point where apt-get hanged?
<raymondjtoth> BluesKaj, how i use the pool.nist o e how i finde there list thanks
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> how i use pool.nist itnernet time servber hwo i finde there list thanks
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> and how i add them
<raymondjtoth> i meran the one i want
<raymondjtoth> any one see my q?
<raymondjtoth> how i use nist.pool intetrnet timen server
<raymondjtoth> ?
<BluesKaj> raymondjtoth, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdat
<raymondjtoth> BluesKaj, no i need the list
<compdoc> you add ntp servers to ntp.conf, I think it is. The default time servers Ubuntu installs for you are excellent
<raymondjtoth> how i use get the lst
<raymondjtoth> from pol.nist site
<raymondjtoth> compdoc, how i get the us list for nist.pool
<raymondjtoth> and is pool nist time sever govermetn run ?
<compdoc> nist.pool isnt very informative - you mean ubunut's servers?
<raymondjtoth> compdoc, no i want a non goverment run interent time server i can use
<raymondjtoth> to syinc withw what recamend
<raymondjtoth> ?
<ActionParsnip> why non government?
<raymondjtoth> i dont like govermetn
<raymondjtoth> im a libateran
<ActionParsnip> if its the right time then who cares
<compdoc> the ubuntu servers arent governtment, I dont think. not that it matters
<raymondjtoth> ActionParsnip, i want to get off them
<floflo2> Hello, i'm using an ubuntu with gnome 2. i've an ati graphic card, with catalyst activated. I've a bug when i'm make multiple tests for dual screen grey line (like menu bar) apeard in my grephical environnement (see http://hpics.li/59a9a41).
<floflo2> I can't find any way to get it of ... I've ever tried to active or desactivate ati driver and catalyt. The lines are still here.
<floflo2> Can you help me ?
<raymondjtoth> and some like windows dont keep good time
<raymondjtoth> compdoc, what recamend for me for time server
<raymondjtoth> any good one
<SadlyMistaken> Hello everybody, i just installed Xmame and a frontend called Gmameui from repositories, but it asked me Where is the Mame Executable? (and they don't mean about the game rom) ¿How can i find it?
<raymondjtoth> you can recamend to me
<raymondjtoth> besides pool ones
<ActionParsnip> raymondjtoth: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<compdoc> raymondjtoth, I can give you the ubuntu server list
<raymondjtoth> k compdoc
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  its called xmame.x11 i think
<raymondjtoth> were did it go
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  do a xmame<tab>    to see its name i recall
<raymondjtoth> compdoc, wqere did  yuour dcc go im on xchat on windows right now
<compdoc> I'll try pastebin
<SadlyMistaken> ok, thanks a lot dr_willis
<Dj_FlyBy> is there a way to view smart status of a hard drive from the 10.04 LTS LiveCD ? It says Not supported when trying to view from the 'Disk Utility' and I know these hard drives have the ability
<QuikNik> Anybody notice (at least I do with Ubuntu 10.10) that under periods of high network traffic the system slows down dramatically?
<QuikNik> it might just be my system.. as it's not great.. but it's just kinda funny
<QuikNik> start downloading at 1.0 MB/s and the system starts crawling like molasses
<compdoc> raymondjtoth, http://pastebin.com/KcfJsx1Z
<QuikNik> maybe the newer kernels are better for that
<coolstar> hi
<compdoc> Dj_FlyBy, if the drive is connected to a raid controller, or the port on the motherboard is raid, it sometimes connot read them
<compdoc> cannot
<testswap> Has anyone have any idea what I should be doing to resolve apt-get? It hanged? Should I kill the process?
<coolstar> anyone devs here who want to help on OpenSWave (an open source implementation of adobe shockwave)?
<Dj_FlyBy> compdoc: it should be able to read them as I can read them from within the actual drive installation of ubuntu
<veebull> anyone here managed to fix the gtk error messages that pop up when using wxpython on 11.10?
<Dj_FlyBy> compdoc: one is an ide drive the others are sata drives
<compdoc> Dj_FlyBy, normally, it should be able to see those
<coolstar> any devs here who want to help?
<coolstar> I'm coding OpenSWave, which is an open source implementation of adobe shockwave using OpenGL, Gtk, Gdk/Cairo, and Gstreamer/OpenAL
<coolstar> It will be a browser plugin using NPAPI
<Dj_FlyBy> compdoc: my thoughts exactly...
<pconwell> escott: I 'fixed' it by uninstalling and deleting all the configs for ssh, then reinstalling
<SadlyMistaken> dr_willis it doesn't work
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  more details would be handy.
<zuhaitz> Hi, my flash is really REALLY slow here, what can be the reason?
<SadlyMistaken> somebody know where is XMAME executable when you installed it?
<zuhaitz> And totally slow with 480
<ActionParsnip> veebull: what are the errors?
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  you tried the 'xmame<tab>' in a terminal?
<testswap> No one knows what I should do with a broken *apt-get* installation?
<SadlyMistaken> dr_willis no, i did a whereis xmame. I don't know what is <tab>
<coolstar> testswap: what errors do you get?
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  that would be the TAB key
<dr_willis> !tab | SadlyMistaken
<ubottu> SadlyMistaken: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  the binari is not just 'xmame' i thinkits mame.x11 or xmame.x11
<MonkeyDust> SadlyMistaken  tab is the key with the double arrow, left and right
 * ActionParsnip has several worn out tab keys
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  it might just be 'mame' these days.
<SadlyMistaken> I mean <tab> doesn't make anything when i wrote xmame<tab> or mame<tab> in my terminal
<ActionParsnip> SadlyMistaken: try:  ma    then press TAB, I hope you didn't literally type 'xmame<tab>'
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  the bianry name here is 'mame'
<ActionParsnip> SadlyMistaken: or try xm   then press TAB
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm, ok
<coolstar> Any C/C++ Devs here who are familiar with NPAPI and GTK?
<dr_willis>  sudo apt-get install mame mame-tools
<dr_willis>  which mame
<dr_willis> /usr/games/mame
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm.. ok
<dr_willis> so the path to the bianry seems to be /usr/games/mame    :)
<SadlyMistaken> but i wrote /usr/games/xmame and it doesn't work ..... it say Executable is not in that folder
<dr_willis> ages ago there were seperate mame binaries for x11, or sdl, or other graphic drivers.
<SadlyMistaken> I will try with mame without x
<testswap> coolstar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/766997/
<testswap> It hangs there :|
<dr_willis> a look in /usr/games  shows a mame. :) no xmame
<testswap> For the last Hour :/
<dr_willis> guess they have changed since i used it 3+ yrs ago
<coolstar> testswap: try sudo apt-get remove mysql-cluster-server-5.1
<testswap> coolstar: should I kill the current process? No new apt-get process are being spawned, or atleast, they too freezes?
<ActionParsnip> SadlyMistaken: if you use tab to complete file and folder names its nice and easy :)
<SadlyMistaken> dr_willis so you got play?
<coolstar> testswap: yes kill the current process
<SadlyMistaken> ActionParsnip yeah but i am a clown
<testswap> tekoholic: And then runt he aforementioned command?
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  im ssh;d to my linux box. and no roms.. so i cant run it
<testswap> Ok
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  ive been using mame for 10+ yrs.. :)
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬ dr_willis hahaha
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  i even have one of those Big Arcade Joysticks the size of a desktop.
<SadlyMistaken> which emulator works with "mame" ??? gmameui works?
<tsak_> damn! i have now new PC with UEFI. what i have to do that grub understands my filestystem? error: unknown filesystem
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  you dont really need a front end to mame at all. if you learn its command line options
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  there used to be a dozen or so front ends to mame. Ivenot used any in ages
<QuikNik> is it possible to just continue using Gnome2 (on 10.10 maverick) but continue to receive kernel and security updates?
<SadlyMistaken> I can remember command lines... but My little sister no.
<testswap> coolstar: I'm getting this error with no other apt-get processes running: http://paste.ubuntu.com/767030/
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  thats why you make a script/or launcher that launches teh game she wants
<coolstar> testswap: sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dr_willis> mame pacman
<SadlyMistaken> dr_willis: remember command lines... but My little sister no.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  make a launcher....
<SadlyMistaken> dr_willis: ah, launches... uhmm
<theadmin> tsak_: You need to install the EFI version of GRUB
<dr_willis> seems most mame front ends are not in the repos any more
<dr_willis> mess is not even in the repos.
<tsak_> theadmin: ahaa...i will do that. can you give me some link where i can start to read :)
<theadmin> tsak_: sudo apt-get install grub-efi # Should do it
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm... I think it works for the moment....
<mongy> SadlyMistaken, i use gmameui , still works ok
<testswap> coolstar: ok
<coolstar> anyone know how to get blender (openshot) to render using the GPU instead of my CPU?
<tsak_> theadmin: ahaa. ok! i have to first do chroot. thanks :)
<coolstar> testswap: now try running sudo apt-get remove mysql-cluster-server-5.1
<SadlyMistaken> mongy ok.
<omar> hello
<SadlyMistaken> Now, i only have 1 rom, but 5 appears....
<omar> spanish???
<theadmin> !es | omar
<ubottu> omar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<omar> spanish... priv
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  i got like 3000+ roms :)
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm... i need to configurate it with my pad..
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  very likely.
<HQRaja> Is there a decent PlayStation emulator available for Linux?
<HQRaja> PlayStation 1 i.e., not PS2
<dr_willis> HQRaja:  some exist ive used them in the past for PS1
<theadmin> HQRaja: ePSXe
<HQRaja> theadmin: Oh its available for Linux too? Nice
<theadmin> HQRaja: Yeah.
<josue2es> Im running 11.10 and I have a ntfs partition from when I used windows,  It was working just fine until suddenly I was not able to write/delete, just to read from it, I ran the disk utility and it is telling me that the filesystem is not clean, what can I do to fix it or to be able to write/delete again?
<HQRaja> I used it on Windows and it worked well
<HQRaja> theadmin: Thanks =)
<coolstar> josue2es: try booting windows (if you have it) and run chkdsk /r
<josue2es> no windows any more
<theadmin> HQRaja: Yeah it works great but you need BIOS and stuff
<coolstar> josue2es: try booting a windows boot cd to fix the NTFS drive
<theadmin> HQRaja: Doesn't come with it :D
<dougl> boot to dos and format c: \s
<HQRaja> theadmin: Yup I've got the BIOS file =)
<SadlyMistaken> dr_willis please please, help me, I have a usb pad, but gmameui doesn't have PAD option, only mouse, jostyck and lightgun. help me plase
<HQRaja> And ISOs for the games I'm gonna play too: Metal Gear Solid, and Gran Turismo 1 and 2
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  that is a joystick.
<HQRaja> Oh and Tekken 3
<theadmin> HQRaja: lol neat :D
<HQRaja> =)
<A_J> umm, i umount a drive, now i want to remount in. when ever i do mount is says.. mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/FreeAgent Drive
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  in game i thinkyouy hit tab, or escape and you can remap the keys
<theadmin> HQRaja: I remember playing some megamanX games on the PS, lol
<SadlyMistaken> dr_willis uhm... it doesn't work. I was playing Snow Bros...
<SadlyMistaken> dr_willis:  ah ok. escape or tap
<HQRaja> theadmin: PSX rocked...it kidna revolutionized gaming back then
<HQRaja> s/kidna/kinda
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  a read of a few mame docs/guides mey be handy
<theadmin> HQRaja: Mind pming me? We went very offtopic and ops are gonna start chasing us soon lol
<HQRaja> theadmin: Sure np
<Sivik> I added a rule for all inbound traffic to be dropped and now I cannot get anything to resolve, why would adding a drop all for input cause that to happen?
<brlebtag> some1 knows java here?
<brlebtag> i need a big help
<A_J> theadmin, well mate can you see my question
<oCean> brlebtag: there is the ##java channel
<ActionParsnip> brlebtag: try in #java
<brlebtag> ok
<brlebtag> ty
<brlebtag> sry
<brlebtag> exit
<theadmin> A_J: I can, but don't call me "mate", I'm a girl. Try mounting with -o remount
<A_J> lol theadmin. okie. nice to know females also use linux.
<theadmin> A_J: Yeah I know a few others :D
<A_J> -o remount /path theadmin ?
<theadmin> A_J: sudo mount -o remount /dev/sdxy /wherever
<A_J> can i remove and reinsert the external device theadmin, would that work ?
<theadmin> A_J: Should, yeah
<A_J> okie lemme try that
<Tech-1> stop that
<oCean> !nickspam > chefff
<ubottu> chefff, please see my private message
<A_J> yup worked thanks theadmin
<coolstar> any devs here who want to help out on a mozilla plugin that will be open source when i get it initially working?
<theadmin> coolstar: Um, try on their IRC, irc.mozilla.org, I'm sure they have developer channels
<A_J> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coolstar> theadmin: The plugin will be Linux only. Not for windows and Mac.
<josue2es> m running 11.10 and I have a ntfs partition from when I used windows,  It was working just fine until suddenly I was not able to write/delete, just to read from it, I ran the disk utility and it is telling me that the filesystem is not clean, what can I do to fix it or to be able to write/delete again?
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<theadmin> coolstar: Still not the place
<MonkeyDust> coolstar  make it a PPA and see of someone picks it up
<Dj_FlyBy> is there a way to view smart status of a hard drive from the 10.04 LTS LiveCD ? It says Not supported when trying to view from the 'Disk Utility' BUT it works properly from a fully installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<coolstar> theadmin, MonkeyDust: Ok
<OliveGreen> I am using Gnome Shell and I would like to make a custom launcher for a program. Is there a way to do that?
<dr_willis> OliveGreen:  just make a whatever.desktop file with the right info.
<OliveGreen> dr_willis, excuse me. How do I do what?
<OliveGreen> that**
<dr_willis> OliveGreen:  theres 100's of them on yoru system allready. one for every app.
<dr_willis> /usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop
<dr_willis> copy it, rename it.. edit the contents
<dr_willis> theres guides out on the info thats in such a file. but its rather self explanatory
<SadlyMistaken> dr_willis: thanks for everything, It works propely
<OliveGreen> dr_willis,  thanks. :)
<SadlyMistaken> see youuuuu everybodyy
<wunnle> hey all.
<blackbit> can someone tell me why everytime I close a window, all the other minimized ones come up? unity 3d, ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> OliveGreen: make a .desktop file. If you put it in /usr/share/applications it will appear with the other apps ni the dash menu
<Guest23309> does anyone know why im getting the "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" message while booting a verified ubuntu image on osx lion ?
<raven> how to dd files from a non finalized video dvd? sr0, dvd and dvdrw seems to be empty (no ff, 00 too) in hexedit
<ActionParsnip> Guest23309: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible? Have you tested your RAM?
<Guest23309> yes i have burned it as slowly as possible
<paissad> how can we create a quicklink in Unity for an application ? ... for example, for desktop launch icons, we create a application_name.desktop file and edit it according to some rules
<paissad> but what about quicklinks ?
<paissad> thanks in advance
<wunnle> i got a problem with my usb mouse. i ran 2 operating system (ubuntu and windows) on my pc. when i switch to ubuntu from windows, scroll speed of mouse wheel turns crazy. plug out and in solves the problem, but it's really annoying to this every time. is there better solution?
<Guest23309> ActionParsnip: yes i have burned it as slowly as possible and theres nothing wrong with my ram
<paissad> quicklist*
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: in /etc/rc.local    add a line to remove then reload the driver module
<testswap> coolstar: If you still around, I'm getting this error: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<ActionParsnip> Guest23309: have you tested the ram though..
<dr_willis> wunnle:  what if you go from power down straight to ubuntu, and not go into windows?
<coolstar> testswap: have you tried rebooting your computer?
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: if you give the output of:  lsmod; lsb_release -a     using a pastebin, I can advise
<Guest23309> ActionParsnip:how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> Guest23309: there is an option on the liveCD, even a quick test is good, the first few are super fast and will show any issues, red is bad
<``PeeR> how can I get the process manager with ubuntu? You know like ctrl+alt+del to kill a process... ?
<josue2es> help here Im running 11.10 and I have a ntfs partition from when I used windows,  It was working just fine until suddenly I was not able to write/delete, just to read from it, I ran the disk utility and it is telling me that the filesystem is not clean, what can I do to fix it or to be able to write/delete again?
<dr_willis> josue2es:  you tried scanning/repairing it from a windows machine yet?
<raven> how to dd files from a non finalized video dvd? sr0, dvd and dvdrw seems to be empty (no ff, 00 too) in hexedit
<BluesKaj> ``PeeR, try system monitor
<testswap> coolstar: Nope and I was avoiding rebooting if possible :) I have other things running
<coolstar> testswap: some files are locked by some processes. You should try rebooting.
<HashNuke> hey all!
<wunnle> dr_willis, then wheel acts normal.
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, do you want my rc.local file to pastbin?
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: no, the output of the command I gave, please
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, here -> http://pastebin.com/69CPDKHG
<davideebuba> hy all, someone can help me?
<BluesKaj> raven, non finalized , is this a dvd copied file ?
<raven> BlueEagle, no its a video disk from old dvd camcorder
<dr_willis> raven:  'dd if=/dev/sr0   of=dvddisk.iso '   or somthing like that.
<raven> dr_willis, sr0, dvd and dvdrw seems to be empty (no ff, 00 too) in hexedit
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: ok, run:  gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local     and ABOVE the exit 0 line add:   modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; modprobe psmouse
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: save the new file, close gedit and test
<dsirijus> i've installed ubuntu as guest in virtualbox, and when installing guest additions, it says that i already have guest additions installed from different source... i did plain mini ubuntu install, nothing selected
<dsirijus> i'm supposed to remove it prior to this installation, but have no clue where is it
<dr_willis> raven:  if you are SURE it has acutal data on it.. perhaps 'ddrescue' may help. but with a non finialized disk.. im not sure what to try.
<``PeeR> BluesKaj: I found alt+f2 then xkill ... it makes appears an X and it kill the app you click on :)
<Matt040804> Is there a simple command-line way to determine whether I'm using ethernet or wifi and if wifi to see the name of the Access Point?
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, thanks. A quick question, what if difference between sudo and gksudo?
<raven> dr_willis, yes there are files on it they are "visible" on the disk but in the machine it seems like there were no disk inserted
<wunnle> *is
<BluesKaj> ``PeeR, okm whatever works for you , but system monitor gives alot more options
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: gksudo is for graphical apps like gedit, sudo is for cli only
<BluesKaj> raven, then the video codec isn't being recognized
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, but sudo also works for gedit, right?
<tohava> I'm on Amazon EC2, Are there any known problems with having a cloud-init script given to ubuntu by cloudformation doing shutdown -r
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: it will work but its not good for your OS, it doesnt set up the x session correctly, gksudo does
<raven> BlueEagle, empty dev sources mean that there is no disk inserted but it is!!
<BluesKaj> raven, , my nick is BluesKaj
<raven> raven, codec is maximum trivial at that point!
<bfri> simple question here i removed the battery display on my panel, anyone know how to get it  back?
<travisHAZE> Have two natty laptops that I'm trying to make communicate so I can transfer some data over. One is running off of a LiveUSB with the Sharing service installed (both have sharing) and they don't see each other
<BluesKaj> raven, does it not show in nautilus /places
<raven> BluesKaj, no
<_cb> want to change resolution capabilities in Ubuntu 11.10 but /etc/X11/xorg.conf is not there. Is it somewhere else?
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, ok, testing and brb.
<travisHAZE> bfri, if your using Gnome3 Alt + Right Click on the bar and add tool
<travisHAZE> ZIt'll be Battery Notifier
<travisHAZE> Have two natty laptops that I'm trying to make communicate so I can transfer some data over. One is running off of a LiveUSB with the Sharing service installed (both have sharing) and they don't see each other.
<BluesKaj> raven, then whatever device you used to make the recording should be used to finalize it first.
<``PeeR> I got a BIG problem with the Ubuntu Logitech... It always crash and I can't install anything... :(
<``PeeR> even after aalll system upgrades
<travisHAZE> What does it do Peer?
<tsak_> i have now latest grub-efi and i did boot with UEFI option, but still grub says unknown filesystem. i have ext4
<bfri> travishaze im in ubuntu 10.04 add tool is not an option
<travisHAZE> Does the logitech device start halting?
<raven> BluesKaj, would be easy but it is not working any more
<travisHAZE> Your on LTS, so your running Gnome2
<travisHAZE> So just right click
<travisHAZE> And it'll be there
<travisHAZE> Add to Panel btw
<``PeeR> travisHAZE: first it is really slow and then I got the message that I must send a notification... then that my notification is already sent..
<Jeaton> what package do I want to install KDE in ubuntu 11.10?
<habas> kubuntu-desktop
<``PeeR> travisHAZE: it's already in the panel...
<travisHAZE> peer, that one was for bfri
<``PeeR> oh ko :P sorry
<travisHAZE> Does your computer support ACPI?
<travisHAZE> or APIC?
<josue2es> Im running 11.10 and I have a ntfs partition from when I used windows,  It was working just fine until suddenly I was not able to write/delete, just to read from it, I ran the disk utility and it is telling me that the filesystem is not clean, what can I do to fix it or to be able to write/delete again?
<``PeeR> apic?
<myrmidette> Here I was just trying to set up an ftp client, and it wouldn't see my ~ dir. so I did "chmod a=rw ~" Everything immediately crashed, I was kicked out of the system, etc. Then I logged in as root and did "chmod -R a=rwx /home/andrey" . Should I be worried/anything else I should do?
<BluesKaj> raven, most disks have load menu written in first 512 bytes afaik ,and this process is part of finalizing a disk :P
<travisHAZE> ``PeeR, it's basically a power management tool
<ActionParsnip> josue2es: you can force mount it but I don't advise it unless you have a backup. I suggest you wipe it and use a Linux file system and restore the data back (assuming you are only using the partition for data storage)
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, still same :/
<bfri> simple question here i removed the battery display on my panel, anyone know how to get it  back?
<HashNuke> I have a system that often sets up virtual machines and destroys them. And each of those virtual machines regularly install packages. How do I setup squid-deb-proxy-client so that it acquires packages from a cache server thats remote and not part of the local LAN. According to what I read squid-deb-proxy only works when it's a LAN. But the cache server I have is remote.
<``PeeR> travisHAZE: I don't know... I'm a n00b again since I've installed ubuntu... I know 3 Windows OS on my fingers but now I feel like learning all of it again... lol
<travisHAZE> Does your system stop letting the logitech hardware function
<travisHAZE> APIC and ACPI is a hardware thing
<travisHAZE> Its cross-platform
<travisHAZE> And is installed in your BIOS
<travisHAZE> Have two natty laptops that I'm trying to make communicate so I can transfer some data over. One is running off of a LiveUSB with the Sharing service installed (both have sharing) and they don't see each other.
<``PeeR> ok well I have juste ubuntu on this machine
<escott> myrmidette, as long as you didnt chmod -r you are find
<myrmidette> escott, but I did
<travisHAZE> ``PeeR, try opening grub on your next boot and add "acpi=off noapic nolapic" in your boot parameters behind "--quiet-splash"
<travisHAZE> And then see if that fixes the problem
<``PeeR> travisHAZE: hum.. i'm afraid you will have to write me a step by step :S... if you're up to it..
<josue2es> ActionParsnip the partition is mounted, the only thing that I cant do is to write/delete the files on it
<escott> myrmidette, well you've now marked everything as executable, and given everyone permissions to all modify any of your files
<dr_willis> HashNuke:  you could set up an apt-cacher-ng server to cache the packages
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: turn of power management in windows for the USB, may help
<myrmidette> that's probably bad
<``PeeR> cause I don't know what is grub first of all
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, from BIOS?
<myrmidette> but if I try to change it back I'm scared I'll crash smthing
<ActionParsnip> josue2es: but you can see the files themselves, just not do anything with them
<HashNuke> dr_willis: whats the diff between squid-deb-proxy and apt-cacher-ng?
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: no, in device manager in windows
<josue2es> ActionParsnip:  correct
<travisHAZE> ``PeeR, oh jeez. OK GRUB is Ubuntu's boot manager. When your booting your PC hit and hold SHIFT and it will open GRUB (this is before the ubuntu loading screen pops up)
<``PeeR> hum travisHAZE ok thx I'll make some search and be back ;) thx
<josue2es> I can access the files but not modify them or delete dem
<dr_willis> HashNuke:  never used the squid thang.
<``PeeR> travisHAZE: ok that will help me, thx :)
<travisHAZE> Then you edit (via 'e') the boot parameters like I told you earlier
<HashNuke> dr_willis: oh ok thanks!
<travisHAZE> Then Ctrl X or F10 to boot
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, ok, brb again.
<ActionParsnip> josue2es: I'd put the drive in a windows pc and fully scandisk it.
<dr_willis> HashNuke:  i set up apt-cacher-ng on one box on my lan. and point the rest of the pcs to use that as their apt source. it caches everything for them
<travisHAZE> If it doesn't crash, send me an email (tcsvyem@gmail.com) and I'll help you make the change permanent
<myrmidette> escott,  but if I try to change it back I'm scared I'll crash something
<HashNuke> dr_willis: is it on demand or does it download all packages on one go and only then it's ready to serve them
<HashNuke> ?
<josue2es>  ActionParsnip: its on my laptop, It would be a little difficult to do it
<myrmidette> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> josue2es: not hugely, you can easily take lappy drives out and there are convertes so you can connect them to desktop connectors
<myrmidette> escott, I think I'm safe if I have no ssh server running, right?
<ActionParsnip> josue2es: probably easier to format it then restore your data to a healthy partition
<shankysv87> for whatever reason when i login my wireless adapter driver isn't loaded like it should. i always have to use in terminal, "sudo modprobe b43"
<tsak> hmm i did grub-install and update-grub but that didnt help. still saying with UEFI bios unknown filesystem
<lnxslck> so i installed gnome through ubuntu download center but still i get the gnome 2 not 3
<lnxslck> any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> lnxslck  what ubuntu version?
<escott> myrmidette, since you -R'd the "corrective" chmod you've dug yourself a bit of a hole. the best thing to do is create a new user, and then copy your data files over, but put the correct permissions on them (usually 600 or 640 depending upon preference), and then delete the current user account
<josue2es>  ActionParsnip: yeah, I just didnt want to loose that info, I dont currently have any other HD in which that info will fit
<lnxslck> MonkeyDust, 11.10?
<dr_willis> josue2es:  there are windows live cd's that you can boot and try to get to fix thangs. #windows would know more on them
<BluesKaj> raven, you could try loading the disk in VLC , it might recognize it
<ActionParsnip> shankysv87: run:  echo "b43" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null       and it will be loaded at boot
<MonkeyDust> lnxslck  to find out, type lsb_release -a
<``PeeR> travisHAZE: you seems good, i took notes... are you here for a moment?
<lnxslck> MonkeyDust, 11.10, that's the one
<MonkeyDust> lnxslck  try gnome-shell, then
<travisHAZE> ``PeeR, email me, got company coming over
<``PeeR> email ?
<travisHAZE> it'll go to my phone
<travisHAZE> I told you
<``PeeR> in pv?
<myrmidette> escott, what are the dangers?
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, still the same :(
<Ethek> Ubuntu 11.10 after I resume from suspend My Keyboard and/or mouse take turns no accepting key inputs. Function / Super Keys continue to work. I have to logout and back in to correct it
<``PeeR> ok thx travisHAZE
<travisHAZE> Have two natty laptops that I'm trying to make communicate so I can transfer some data over. One is running off of a LiveUSB with the Sharing service installed (both have sharing) and they don't see each other.
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: did you add the line I gave in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line?
<myrmidette> I'm really reluctant to have to reproduce all my configs again as a new user
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, yep.
<ActionParsnip> travisHAZE: can each system ping the other?
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: is the system a laptop?
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, yes.
<webnet> travisHAZE, is networking started on both machines?
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: I'd remove the line you added to rc.local as it does nothing
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: do you have the latest BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: what is the make and model?
<sam22> hail !! people of this channel !!
<sam22> how to know which gcc version was used to compile the kernel ?
<_robot__> I tried the disktest and ramtest both were fine, the cd is burned on the lowest speed possible. i tried with rEFIt and without and with usb, cd and both. still getting the error message : "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<travisHAZE> webnet, I have folders being shared
<travisHAZE> the folders I want the data to be transferred from/to
<ActionParsnip> travisHAZE: can the systems ping?
<travisHAZE> I've figured out how to ping, but I haven't figured out how to get the internal IPs of the machines through terminal
<_robot__> ActionParsnip: I tried the disktest and ramtest both were fine, the cd is burned on the lowest speed possible. i tried with rEFIt and without and with usb, cd and both. still getting the error message : "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<webnet> travisHAZE, is the networking system started on both machines?
<travisHAZE> And going through the router is a pain
<Jeaton> i didnt like unity in ubuntu 11.10, so im wanting to switch over to kde, can someone help me get started
<webnet> travisHAZE, ifconfig
<travisHAZE> They ping each other
<webnet> Jeaton, do you kave any sensitive files that need to be backed up?
<MonkeyDust> Jeaton  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -- or: backup and fresh install
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, yes, asus k53s
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:   for a linux to linux file transfer - id just use ssh/scp or sshfs
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: are there any bugs reported?
<travisHAZE> None of those mean anything to me, sorry
<dr_willis> !ssh | travisHAZE
<ubottu> travisHAZE: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<travisHAZE> And the files to be transferred are large
<sam22> i want to know which gcc version is used to compile the kernel i'm running so i can install the correct version
<sam22> server installation
<sam22> anyone ?
<myrmidette> escott, I disconnected just now, if you said anything please repeat :)
<webnet> Jeaton, easiest would be to do a fresh install of kubuntu, but otherwise run sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  your definition of large may not be mine...
<dr_willis> :)
<Jeaton> thanks
<travisHAZE> 11 GB
<travisHAZE> For 2 files
<travisHAZE> (ableit compressed)
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, i didn't find any bugs, but people have same problem on ubuntu forum, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1060002.html
<webnet> travisHAZE, ok if they ping each other than my questions are answered :) how do you have them configured to see each other?
<escott> myrmidette, on a multi user system you have no protection from other users. on a single user system applications that demand the correct permissions will not work (ie ssh will assume your ssh key and authorized_keys files are compromised). also be thinking about backups. if you take a cp -a or rsync -a backup then you will be preserving these bad permissions in your backups
<pikaciu> sam22 gcc --version
<nassosdim> hello guys, can I ask a newbie question regarding wildcard expansion? (globbing)
<sam22> pikaciu it's not installed
<sam22> i want to install it
<myrmidette> escott, k thnx
<travisHAZE> Connected to the same network, with the folders shared
<travisHAZE> IDK any other way to configure sharing on ubt
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: all I can suggest is report a bug, maybe others can advise
<myrmidette> I think I'll just try to change any sensitive files like the keys
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:   how are they networked? through a router?
<travisHAZE> Through a Linksys Type N router
<travisHAZE> wifi
<wunnle> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks for help.
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  so they can ping each other? you know each ones ip?
<travisHAZE> yep
<ActionParsnip> travisHAZE: ok, if you run:  smbtree    do you see the shares
<clear`> hey guys, i changed my partition size and it screwed up grub loader
<clear`> i need some help getting it back :(
<Sawyer> anyone who could tell me why the whole system is slow to any interaction after installing the latest updates?
<rk> i get a very low resolutions (640x680) when connecting the pc to the tv. I know for sure the tv is able to have more resolutions (ive connected other pcs via hdmi and get high resolutions). i installed latest nvidia drivers and get only 2 resolutions (320x200 and 640x480) can anybody help me?
<dr_willis> ive seen wireless routers cause issues with samba :() heh.
<ActionParsnip> clear`: boot to liveCD and reinstate the bootloader may help
<pikaciu> sam22 : you can uname -r and then search the web for an appropriate gcc
<travisHAZE> I can see both PCs with smbtree, but they're in different "workgroups"
<travisHAZE> Didn't know linux used workgroups
<eliotn> back
<dr_willis> SAMBA uses workgroups..
<ActionParsnip> rk: your screen isn't reporting EDID like good ones do, you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<tristanStrange> hey all.
<ActionParsnip> travisHAZE: sure, PCs must either be in a workgroup or domain
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  you edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf to set up what workgroup you want.
<Sawyer> everything is slowed down, but looking at procs and such the load is almost idle but feels like the cpu is on a really heavy load?
<tristanStrange> does the side by side window stuff described here work in oneric/unity?
<tristanStrange> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/shell-windows-states.html
<ActionParsnip> travisHAZE: do you see the shares in the smbtree, not just the systems..
<travisHAZE> The LiveUSB can see everything
<travisHAZE> This can't see anything with smbtree
<clear`> ActionParsnip: thanks, i will google how
<pikaciu> sam22 : ad ex. gcc 4.4.5 is good for 2.6.35.31
<tristanStrange> I'm alt-clicking and dragging to the left and right but no bannana
<travisHAZE> nvm it took a bit to run
<travisHAZE> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to UBUNTU<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<travisHAZE> 	\\TRAVIS-A135L   		travis-A135L server (Samba, Ubuntu)
<travisHAZE> 		\\TRAVIS-A135L\lisa bckup     	
<travisHAZE> 		\\TRAVIS-A135L\IPC$           	IPC Service (travis-A135L server (Samba, Ubuntu))
<travisHAZE> 		\\TRAVIS-A135L\print$         	Printer Drivers
<travisHAZE> 	\\OWNER-PC       		
<FloodBot1> travisHAZE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bfri> anyone know how to add/remove from the indicator applet?
<tristanStrange> have i found a bug?
<rk> ActionParsnip: i just did what you told me... im still stuck on low resolutions :(
<rk> ActionParsnip: any pointer i can follow to fix this?
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  you may want to get in the habbit of not using spaces in share names.. it can cause annoying problems at times.
<ActionParsnip> rk: run:  gksudo nvidia-settings    then set the res to something, then click "save to x config file"
<travisHAZE> I don't have any spaces
<travisHAZE> in my share names
<ActionParsnip> rk:  you can then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     and change the res in the file
<travisHAZE> I have a - in my pcs name
<travisHAZE> Also, I was full of crap when I said they could see everything
<travisHAZE> Each PC can only see their share folder
<ActionParsnip> travisHAZE: you may need to run;  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    then set a samba password, you can then authenticate as the user using the pasword you set. May help
<happygolucky> travisHAZE: well which path did you set in samba
<dr_willis> if they are in different workgroups that would make sence. and yes. users do need a samba password   like mentioned avbove
<travisHAZE> I have it set (for this instance only) to allow guests full access to these folders
<travisHAZE> Still need a samba pw?
<dr_willis> set one anywayt
<trijntje> How can I permanently enable third button  emulation in oneiric?
<dr_willis> i normally just edit the smb.conf to allow home shares, writeable, and set a samba password.. and then the users can get to their own homes from any box on the network
<dr_willis> but for a quick transfer of 2 files. id  just install ssh and use 'scp filename  user@remotebox'
<travisHAZE> in smb.conf they both have workgroup set as their workgroup
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  you did resstart teh samba service after editing that file?
<travisHAZE> I haven't edited the file at all
<travisHAZE> Its still default
<travisHAZE> both smb.conf files report that 'workgroup = WORKGROUP'
<dr_willis> you did install samba?   'sudo apt-get install samba' ?
<pikaciu> travisHAZE: then youe setting is 'user'
<Guillem> My empathy accounts are lost at next computer start.... so I've to re-entry all the information every time.  Any suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> travisHAZE: yeah, install openssh-server and use SSHFS, nautilus can connect to it
<travisHAZE> I haven't done that. Just did it, said its already latest version
<th^2> hello. how i can change the order of my OSs in Grub?
<travisHAZE> ActionParsnip, I'll set that as last resort, I'd rather use tools available to me already
<auronandace> th^2: edit /etc/default/grub
<ZenGuy3111> i'm using 10.04 and nualilus won
<ZenGuy3111> i'm using 10.04 and nautilus won
<pikaciu> travisHAZE: edit smb.cof and change in 'share'
<ActionParsnip> th^2: do you want windows to be top?
<th^2> ActionParsnip, yes
<travisHAZE> in smb.conf and change what in share?
<ActionParsnip> th^2: gimme a sec
<Gaming4JC> anyone know why installing mysql-server-5.1 hangs with runlevel:/var/run/utmp: No such file or directory
<th^2> this should do the job?
<pikaciu> travisHAZE: security
<Gaming4JC> ? :(
<th^2> GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sdc1)"
<ZenGuy3111> i'm using 10.04 and nautilus won't search.. i click search enter a term and press enter .. it doesn't do anything! i tried reinstalling nautilus but no go..
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  in the nautilus file manager, you can enter the machine names, or ips directly - ie:  hit ctrl-l and enter  smb://###.###.###.###/sharename      (use the ip of the server)  and it should see it.. unless theres some firewall/other issues
<bucky> dr_willis, isn't gvfs grand?
<llutz> th^2: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/06_os-prober  && sudo update-grub
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  some times the machine name method fails.
<jwtiyar> how to format flash drive? because its not shown on desktop
<dr_willis> bucky:  i find it very annoiing in how it fails to work most of the time for me.
<bucky> haha
<ActionParsnip> th^2: http://saji89.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/how-to-make-windows-the-defaultfirst-entry-in-your-grub2-menu/
<ActionParsnip> th^2: if youare more exact with your question, you get exact help ;)
<bucky> samba is the most documented app on the internet
<travisHAZE> dr_willis, could not display smb://192.168.1.***/lisa
<dr_willis> bucky:  and i dont see the need for them to hide it in .gvfs  instead of some '/home/username/Network' type name.
<dr_willis> bucky:  i imagine ssh is close :)
<th^2> llutz, whattahell?
<th^2> ActionParsnip, danke! i will try that out
<llutz> th^2: GRUB_DEFAULT=    will need an entry-number. so no - your entry won't do
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: bucky: I'd say mencoder etc
<bucky> no arguement from me :)
<th^2> llutz, ActionParsnip thx. thats it :)
<th^2> next you could recommend me a wallpaper changer :D like win 7 has default
<travisHAZE> or just change it manually
<bucky> gnome themes? is that in gnome 3 ?
<th^2> travisHAZE, or maybe not
<ActionParsnip> th^2: I believe one is built in...
<th^2> by the interval i mean. like every 15mins or so
<ActionParsnip> th^2: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/wallpaper-slideshow-app-for-gnome-3/
<th^2> ActionParsnip, I meant a software wich changes it automatically
<travisHAZE> dr_willis, trying to connect via IP returns failed to mount Windows w/e, trying to connect via machine name results in a similar error, but at least a little but more success
<th^2> ActionParsnip, okay and how many entries your bookmarks folder has? :D
<bucky> that's probably the second most documented trick on google
<travisHAZE> The machine name error is "Error: failed to retrieve share list from server."
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  you sure thats the proper share name? if you got spaces in the share name.. now would be a good time to make a share without spaces for testing.
<ActionParsnip> th^2: none, I just websearch like anybody else can..
<travisHAZE> changed lisa bckup to lisabckup
<travisHAZE> so no spaces
<th^2> mmmm
<ActionParsnip> th^2: all the guides Ive given you I have found using searches
<Sawyer> any idea why the whole system is super slow? loads are fine and cant see any processes eating up the cpu?
<travisHAZE> connecting via IP lets me into the machine
<travisHAZE> Trying to access to folder results is failed to mount
<RadiumOxide> Guys I've installed the p7zip module but when I try to open my 7zip archives I get the message 'Archive type not supported.' apart from the first archive (7z.001) which opens fine?
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  so smb://theip.nimber/ shows all the shares ?
<Sawyer> trying to load up something through LAN is also slowed down, only putting through less than 100kb/s
<travisHAZE> dr_willis, yes, but wont let me access it (from the LiveUSB cd I can only access the machine with no shares)
<th^2> ActionParsnip, maybe i need some practicing then :D
<ActionParsnip> th^2: maybe ;)
<ActionParsnip> th^2: try duckduckgo too :)
<th^2> or i could use you as my search bot
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  you are not shareing a ntfs mounted directory or anything weird are you?
<travisHAZE> Actually yes
<travisHAZE> Its from a windows aprtition
<travisHAZE> partition
<travisHAZE> win7
<Sawyer> noone that has any clue?
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  permissions issues on the share then. are the most likely problem.
<travisHAZE> Gah
<``PeeR> travisHAZE: it half-helped
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  the directory you are shareing has to have some proper permissions..
<travisHAZE> Its in her home directory on the win partition
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  a ntfs mounted fs - is a little.. complex.
<ActionParsnip> Sawyer: what sharing method are you using to transmit the data?
<ActionParsnip> Sawyer: is it wired or wireless?
<travisHAZE> So I should wait for a male-male usb cord and try then huh?
<Sawyer> dont think that is relevant but it used to work just fine earlier
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  id just use ssh and scp.
<ActionParsnip> Sawyer: well it doesn't now, so we need details
<clear`> !boot repair
<travisHAZE> ``PeeR, what didn't work?
<dr_willis> im not even sure what a male-make usb cord would do in Ubuntu... :)
<Sawyer> running 11.10, installed the latest updates a few ago and think right about then everything slowed down
<travisHAZE> the SSH server is the pc that i'm transferring the file from, correct dr_willis?
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  it can go either way really. I always have ssh on both machines.
<ActionParsnip> Sawyer: what are you sharing the files with and is it a wired or wireless connection
<Sawyer> wired, and through samba
<travisHAZE> alright, well ty dr_w
<ActionParsnip> Sawyer: thanks
<pikaciu> travisHAZE: have you set the share options in win7 ?
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  get ssh working on both ends.. use     scp filename  user@remote.box.ip:/path/to/put/the/file      or similer..
<nrdb> atm the <alt> key can be used to drag a window without using the title bar... the key used, used to be configurable, I can't find anywhere to change it with this new install... how do I change the key or turn it off all together?
<RadiumOxide> So I've installed the p7zip module but when I try to open any of the archives excluding the first one (NAME.7z.001) I get the message 'Archive type not supported.'.
<``PeeR> travisHAZE: logitech do not crash anymore.. but it does not install or uninstall anything...
<dr_willis> travisHAZE:  or use sshfs  then mount the remote end as a local directory.
<hollenjf> i made my resume in libreoffice as a word (doc) document. It, for some reason, went corrupt.  Can anyone see if they can help me and restore the file?
<Sawyer> and I'm not talking about only the network throughput being slow, it's everything, the UI response and such also, both through NX and locally
<ActionParsnip> Sawyer: ok, what socket options are you using?
<lduros> hello, does ubuntu have plans to use a fully free linux kernel (without blobs) as Debian made the switch sometimes early this year?
<ActionParsnip> Sawyer: oh, so its all network connectivity?
<Sawyer> it's everything about the system being slow
<ActionParsnip> Sawyer: is it ok as a new user?
<Sawyer> no
<Sawyer> local remote, whatever it's the same
<ActionParsnip> Sawyer: ok if a new user with vanilla settings is ok, then its your old settings
<ActionParsnip> Sawyer: did you upgrade from Natty to Oneiric?
<Sawyer> ActionParsnip yes, couple weeks ago, but it was fine after that, this issue occured only just now
<_cb> ubuntu 11.10 only shows 800X600 and 1024X768 but my monitor is capable of other resolutions. How can I fix it?
<tbruff13> I need help is their a permanent repo for libreoffice on ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16695/is-there-a-libreoffice-ppa#19794
<clear`> actionparsnip, thanks for the advice, i installed boot-repair and it fixed my problems :)
<ActionParsnip> _cb: what video chip?
<atengesdal> Hi. I have a problem with Ubuntu Software Center. I keep getting error msg "failed to download packages" and check your net connection. I am of course online, sources.list are checked and should be OK and I have done apt-get update. Update manager works fine so what can I do??
<nicole> hello there
<ActionParsnip> atengesdal: I've seen this, seems a weird hangup with network manager and software centre
<bucky> hi nicole
<bucky> Guest57790, change your nick with /nick Nickky
<atengesdal> ActionParsnip any known fixes?? It just seemed to be messed up by itself :-(
<ActionParsnip> atengesdal: are you fully updated
<atengesdal> ActionParsnip yes, as far as I know
<ActionParsnip> atengesdal: no idea but I know of the issue. I always use apt-fast
<bucky> Guest57790, or register your nick with /NickServ help
<atengesdal> ActionParsnip apt-fast? as in through terminal??
<ActionParsnip> atengesdal: yes, it uses axel to download packages faster
<nrdb> atm the <alt> key can be used to drag a window without using the title bar... the key used, used to be configurable, I can't find anywhere to change it with this new install... how do I change the key or turn it off all together?
<bucky> Guest57790,  /msg NickServ help
<fonix232> hi
<Guest57790> hi
<bucky> ih
<fonix232> guys, got a bit weirdo question
<Guest57790> hi bukcy
<atengesdal> ActionParsnip sorry but please confirm if this is an application or something? apt-get through terminal works fine but then I gotta known the name of the application :-(
<fonix232> I just got an external USB HDD tower
 * Guest57790 nicole :D
<Sawyer> so when i run top and I see nothing is really loading up the system, what explains it being slow?
<fonix232> and I would like to have my Ubuntu on it, while Windows stays on internal
<Sawyer> also showing swap as 0k used
<katesmith> can i as where i can advertise my channel online , it is a good friendly channel, i thought i would ask first
<oCean> fonix232: try to keep your questions and responses in single line please
<katesmith> ?
<oCean> katesmith: don't advertise here
<Sawyer> can something like this be caused by HD failing?
 * Guest57790 nicole new for linux
<katesmith> is there a spot for it ?
<bucky> katesmith, what kind of channel... irc ?  freenode?
<fonix232> and I would like a way to boot from it with GRUB and selectable windows, but also, as I often carry it around, and I want my PC work without it, but I want this Ubuntu to boot anywhere else. Any idea?
<fonix232> oCean, sorry, I'll keep it in mind
<oCean> katesmith: I have no idea. For support with the network, /join #freenode channel
<dr_willis> fonix232:  you can install to a extenal usb hard drive - be sure to tell grub to install to that drive. if you want it totally seperate from the windows install.
<katesmith> freenode a asperger channel
<ActionParsnip> atengesdal: apt-fast is a 3rd party app, there is a PPA for it or you can manually download the script and shoveit in /usr/bin ;)
<dr_willis> fonix232:  thats how it would work :) i do the same thing with my external flash drives
<ActionParsnip> atengesdal: the default apt-get is fine
<jussi> katesmith: ask about freenode policy in #freenode - no advertising in this channel here.
<fonix232> dr_willis, so you say that it runs instead of the windows loader when the USB drive is connected, but it won't totally overwrite it?
<dr_willis> fonix232:  be sure grub installs to the external drive.
<katesmith> okay i wont do that
<dr_willis> fonix232:  it boots the grub on the flash. that grub has an entry for windows, or the linix install here.
<katesmith> i just wanted to know where online i can go and find a spot
<atengesdal> ActionParsnip thanks for your help mate :-) I'll check around for apt-fast, hopefully they'll fix this USC issue
<bucky> katesmith, post in all the asberger forums online
<fonix232> dr_willis, yes, I had it in mind, but wasn't sure if it would work on other PCs, as on my PC, GRUB always bugged me if I removed an internal drive, or it coulnd't find an entrys device
<fonix232> like if I had Win7 on hdd2, grub on hdd1 with ubuntu, and removed hdd2, GRUB never loaded
<dr_willis> fonix232:  you aer not installing grub to the internatl drive.. thats the whoe key.
<ActionParsnip> katesmith: you can make a channel if you want, just join it and if it doesn't exist it will be made and you will be the OP
<bucky> katesmith, with a simple how to on using irc from windows
<fonix232> dr_willis, yes, but it will still connect the other partitions to it, and such, it will error if it's connected to another PC
<oCean> bucky: let's move on ok? IRC support is in #freenode, not here
<Sawyer> surprised you get more help here with how to make a new channel than with the actual operating system
<bucky> oCean, i fear intimacy
<dr_willis> fonix232:  the windows entry wont work when on a differnt pc. (or they might) the linux entrys will work
<fonix232> dr_willis, yes I get that, my problem is, if such happens, for me atleast so far, GRUB didn't even load, but ran an emergency terminal
<dr_willis> fonix232:  IF you install the whole OS and grub to the external Drive.. it should work.
<fonix232> okay, I'm hoping in it
<dr_willis> fonix232:  i have 5+ flash drives set up that way
<Weedis1337> yo
<_robot__> I tried the disktest and ramtest both were fine, the cd is burned on the lowest speed possible. i tried with rEFIt and without and with usb, cd and both. still getting the error message : "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Weedis1337> actually i got a real problem
<Weedis1337> my cd drive is not working...
<Weedis1337> its faulty, and i forgot my UBUNTU password.
<Weedis1337> is there any chance to log in?
<dr_willis> !resetpassword
<Weedis1337> ?
<Weedis1337> how
<dr_willis> Weedis1337:  a live usb setup..
<Sawyer> ran sudo palimpsest through a terminal, it took almost 30 seconds to start up, then the GUI starts drawing the window and I see only a white box
<Weedis1337> isnt there another way?
<Sawyer> this is an example of what is going on
<dr_willis> Weedis1337:   rescue./recovery mode from the grub menu perhaps
<Weedis1337> and what should i type?
<oCean> Weedis1337: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Sawyer> and still i'm seeing the load averages normal and no procs eating up the cpu
<Sawyer> where's the beef?
<trijntje> Sawyer: heavy swapping?
<Weedis1337> im using UBUNTU 10.4
<sam22> for my CPU it's less than 4% if i start the system monitor
<oCean> Weedis1337: read the link
<Sawyer> trijntje nope, pretty much idle
<Weedis1337> ok
<Weedis1337> hope it works
<Weedis1337> i will be back
<Weedis1337> thanks
<bucky> Sawyer, is it wireless? there was an issue with some new drivers for wireless
<FloodBot1> Weedis1337: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sawyer> bucky: no, I'm on a wired LAN
<yanightmare> Hello there. Does someone know : 1. Is it possible to say to clipman or jupiter to hide their icons in the icon tray (notifications) ? 2. Or how to say to Tint2 how to hide specific icons ? Thanks
<Sawyer> it's just beyond logic, stream, load, copy, start a program locally or anything takes up like a minute
<bucky> Sawyer, sounds like you got a browser open with some kind of bad javascript running
<Sawyer> bucky like I said earlier this is the same after doing a reboot
<Sawyer> there are no procs up that are overloading the systen
<bucky> Sawyer, do you have the right kernel for your cpu?
<Sawyer> this system has been running fine until now for years
<webnet> hello. is my irc working???
<webnet> there we go. idk wtf the problem was no more errors tho :D
<lnxslck> does anyone set up an nvidia optimus graphic card on ubuntu?
<lnxslck> i keep getting no screen found :(
<webnet> lnxslck, ooh. optimus are a pain... proprietary drivers galore
<hh> Hi. I'm trying to make alt+tab more convenient on fluxbox. Do you know how to do that? (meaning have that little window where you can see icons representing the windows that you are switching between) I have installed xcompmgr, but I'm not sure it can do it...
<lnxslck> webnet, tel me about it
<elz89> I have a machine that keeps getting too hot and turning itself off. How would I confirm that this is the case under Ubuntu?
<lnxslck> webnet, i just wanted 3d graphics to run on my latptop
<nicolex> helloooo
<Sawyer> something that can explain why 0k of the sawp is used?
<hh> Hi. I'm trying to make alt+tab more convenient on fluxbox. Do you know how to do that? (meaning have that little window where you can see icons representing the windows that you are switching between) I have installed xcompmgr, but I'm not sure it can do it...
<Sawyer> although the hard drive r/w activity is idle as well
<webnet> lnxslck, haha. been there... proprietary drivers are a royal pain in the you know where :D i have a soundblaster integrated soundcard on my asus mobo... uhg that was such a pain...
<hh> (sorry if that was double-posted, I've been having some trouble with the connection so I wasn't sure if you were able to see my question)
<lnxslck> webnet, no solution in view, i've tried a lot of stuff
<webnet> lnxslck, what is the model of your optimus let me see if i can find any drivers for it.
<lnxslck> webnet, nvidia geforce gt 520mx 1 GB
<webnet> lnxslck, i make custom distros, so i add as many proprietary drivers to my distros as possible :D chances are ive come across it
<RadiumOxide> I have a iso and dvd file. I don't want to use imgburn under wine. What native disk burning utilities can use these dvd files
<lnxslck> webnet, i downloaded the nvidia drivers install it, configured xorg but still no screen found. i have a laptop and another external tft
<dr_willis> !burn | RadiumOxide
<ubottu> RadiumOxide: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<webnet> RadiumOxide, k3b and brasero are my favorite
<happyface> what's the best way to use NVIDIA optimus in ubuntu? My battery life sucks :(
<robin0800> lnxslck: think you need a program called bumbblebea to turn off internal graphics
<webnet> happyface, do you have the drivers for it?
<lnxslck> robin0800, i know that program
<ActionParsnip> RadiumOxide: why would you need wine? there is already a CD burning app in a default install...
<happyface> webnet: I'm using the default 11.10 NVIDIA drivers
<RadiumOxide> webnet How do I use the dvd file when burning with brasero
<lnxslck> robin0800, you tried it?
<Sawyer> like what used to be a stable 10 MB throughput transfer via LAN, is now less than 1 MB
<webnet> lnxslck, have you tried the ones happyface is using?
<Sawyer> what can be overloading the system that doesn't show up in the procs
<webnet> RadiumOxide, what is the dvd files format? .dvd?
<lnxslck> webnet, which one?
<bucky> lnxslck, did you use synaptic to open up you repos for proprietary drivers and installed the driver with synaptic?
<webnet> lnxslck, the 11.10 NVIDIA drivers?
<lnxslck> bucky, yes i did
<RadiumOxide> webnet yes .dvd
<bucky> hmm....
<ActionParsnip> RadiumOxide: right click the ISO and select open with Brasero
<lnxslck> webnet, don't think so. where did he get those?
<robin0800> lnxslck: no but I hear if you fiddle with it it will work or so others have reported
<webnet> lnxslck, um hang on let me get you the deb
<lnxslck> robin0800, i think the problem migh tbe in xorg.conf
<webnet> lnxslck, gimme a sec ill pm u the stuff you need
<lnxslck> thanks
<lnxslck> meanwhile i'm trying bumblee
<RadiumOxide> webnet how do I use these .dvd files with braseo? I believe such files only store the layer break?
<lnxslck> happyface, are you using nvidia drivers?
<Rabbi_Meish> hello
<bucky> lnxslck,  lsmod |grep nvidia and glxinfo | grep direct   make sure you're not using the nv module and see if you have acceleration
<RadiumOxide> !burn | ubottu
<ubottu> RadiumOxide: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lnxslck> sorry guys anyone said anything?
<ichigo> 1
<nicolex> hi
<nicolex> hi there
<bucky> lnxslck,  lsmod |grep nvidia and glxinfo | grep direct   make sure you're not using the nv module and see if you have acceleration
<ichigo> hi
<webnet> RadiumOxide, im not sure you can burn a .dvd anyways...
<nicolex> how r u ichigo?
<nicolex> u good
<ichigo> ru
<Sawyer> is there a list of recent upgrades somewhere?
<lnxslck> bucky,  no go
<lnxslck> bucky,  i only get grep nvidia
<ActionParsnip> Sawyer: you can see your update history ni /var/log/dpkg.log
<lnxslck> bucky,  glxgears gets me extension glx missing on display :0
<Sawyer> no I meant externally
<webnet> RadiumOxide, if im not mistaken a .dvd isnt an actual video format, its like .cda on a music cd. .cda and .dvd are actual shortcut referances to a real file on the disc which contains info on where on the disk it is, how big it is metadata about it ect ect
<webnet> RadiumOxide are you gone?
<happyface> bucky: I tried to that to check for accel. myself, and I get "extension 'GLX' missing on display :0"
<webnet> Dang hes gone... i hate when people ask for help and then leave when people are in the middle of helping them...
<elz89> anyone see my problem earlier?
<happyface> ah, I'm definitely not using the NVIDIA driver then because nvidia-settings says so. My Additional drivers says it's activated and in use though, hmm
<webnet> elz89, no apologies. whats up?
<lnxslck> happyface, how did you did it? can you show me your xorg.conf?
<webnet> elz89, i missed puncuation there. no, apologies for that
<webnet> :)
<lnxslck> happyface, oh sorry. you have the same problem like i do
<elz89> webnet: I got a machine that is overheating, and I am not sure how to confirm this via cli?
<bucky> happyface, this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/767182/
<happyface> lnxslck: I touched nothing, this is just using a default 11.10 install
<webnet> lnxslck, happyface you two are having the same problem?
<happyface> I think so
<lnxslck> happyface, do you have a xorg.conf file?
<geometra> salve
<happyface> lnxslck: looks like there's not much in there
<webnet> elz89 pm me really quick... so much going on out here comments will get lost in no time
<happyface> bucky: ah, I get way less than that, pretty muc hall errors
<elz89> webnet: done
<webnet> kk
<lnxslck> is it possible that nvidia drivers don't work in ubuntu?
<happyface> lnxslck: do you have nvidia optimus?
<lnxslck> happyface, yes
<happyface> lnxslck: same, I think that's our issue
<happyface> lnxslck: it's using the default intel drivers I think
<lnxslck> happyface, i have an integrated intel card and an nvidia graphic card
<happyface> lnxslck: yea exactly, that's optimus ;)
<lnxslck> happyface, installed the nvidia drivers, but i keep getting no screen found when starting X
<happyface> lnxslck: I'm gonna try the post-release drivers
<bucky> happyface, i think i'm using xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<RadiumOxide> How can I burn to dual layer disks exluding using K3b?
<bucky> for ati
<happyface> bucky: radeon? ah, my issue is with nvidia
<lnxslck> happyface, i think you'll need an working xorg file
<happyface> lnxslck: how did you install the drivers?
<happyface> lnxslck: it should generate that for you
<escott> my university has disabled ssh authorized_keys, and I'm getting very tired or typing in my password to get into their systems. is there a way I can force ssh to remember a password (I know its insecure, but I'm overriding their security not mine so ****-em I say)
<lnxslck> happyface, i installed a few
<lnxslck> happyface, through nvidia drivers, from synaptic
<lnxslck> happyface, installed nvidia-current from ubuntu
<gunfire007> can i use awesome over ubuntu ?
<lnxslck> happyface, nothing seems to work
<x9ro> hi evryone
<happyface> lnxslck: k hold on I'll solve it then tell you what I did
<gunfire007> happyface: what's your prob ?
<lnxslck> happyface, thanks
<happyface> gunfire007: NVIDIA optimus laptops aren't using the NVIDIA driver even if it's installed
<mister> hi, my ubuntu recognizes the scanner canon lide 200 but it cant scan. where do i start troubleshooting?
<gunfire007> happyface: for it install bumblebee or ironhide...
<gunfire007> or switch of the nvidia graphic from bios other wise it will drain your battry...
<happyface> gunfire007: that's what optimus is for though, I'm not going to disable that manually
<ActionParsnip> mister: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161276
<ActionParsnip> mister: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersCanon
<lnxslck> be right back
<ActionParsnip> mister: http://surrey.lug.org.uk/node/317   seems its not supported
<gunfire007> happyface: due such porb i started using arch which has bit better support for optimus technology..
<mister> ActionParsnip, this thread says it works http://askubuntu.com/questions/33126/getting-a-canon-lide-200-to-work
<happyface> gunfire007: this is an ubnutu channel though ;)
<gunfire007> i am running arch and ubuntu on it... ubuntu drains the battery ..!!
<mister> ActionParsnip, thank you for your links, although i allready read most of them...
<gunfire007> happyface: ok if you don't want to know the right thing than i am out ....!!!
<danes> how can I know the IP of the devices attached in my network/>
<_cb> is  .xprofile for the logged in user or for all users?
<happyface> gunfire007: yea, I'm gonna try bumblebee next
<llutz> danes: nmap -sL 192.168.1.0/24   or whatever your net is
<webnet> webnet !burn
<webnet> ubottu | !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<_cb> using cvt and xrandr I  added 1280X1024 resolution. How can I make that resolution permanently available to all users?
<bucky> for all you optimus users on 11.10 http://tinyurl.com/85v24eg
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone
<happyface> bucky: yup thanks
<webnet> bucky, good find bro!
 * bucky knows google fu
<happyface> webnet: bucky: This is a more thorogh walkthrough if interested http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work/36936#36936
<ActionParsnip> mister: I'd post on there, see what's what
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ok question.. the rtl8180 driver.. why in the hell is so slow?? i cannot get more than 100KB/s
<bucky> happyface, awesome
<mister> ActionParsnip, ?
<webnet> happyface, also a good find :D
<Ravior> I sometimes have a problem with my Wired Network
<Ravior> after I unplug the cable
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: is it just the web that is slow or is it LAN transfers?
<lnxslck> i'm about to give up on this nvidia driver thing
<ActionParsnip> mister: post on that page and ask for clarification / extra steps. That sort of thing
<lnxslck> how come ubuntu fails in such an important thing?
<walid_> i installed rsync as a xinetd service, now when run chkconfig rsync appears both as an Init service and as a xinetd service. Is it supposed to be this way ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ActionParsnip:  nope.. the whole driver it'self (wireless)
<madbovine>  /msg nickserv identify aws4021aws
<Ravior> the wired network option disappears completely
<mister> ActionParsnip, i just cam across it when you posted the websites.. so i am about to find out if it works
<Gorilla_No_Baka> madbovine:  lol
<madbovine> yeah whoops
<mister> ActionParsnip, IT WORKS!
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf      Then try the web, is it faster?
<ActionParsnip> mister: sweet
<panpoly> test
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: also try disabling ipv6 using the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<mister> ActionParsnip, out of the box. so canonscan lide 200 works with xsan but not with simple scan
<Gorilla_No_Baka> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mister: guess its a solution :D
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: is it faster with the otehr DNS?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> the problem it seems to be the driver itself that it is poor implemented.. I bought myself an alfa awuso36h ..it rocks on windows.. it sucks on linux... (for some reason)
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i am on a mackbook pro 8,1 running ubuntu
<happyface> lnxslck: yea it looks like bumblebee solved it
<lnxslck> happyface, how?
<happyface> lnxslck: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work/36936#36936
<danes> Gorilla_No_Baka, why ubuntu and not mac?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ActionParsnip:  i unistallit and i am now on broadcom drivers.. (i had to compile it)
<mister> ActionParsnip,  what site says it's not supported?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> danes:  because osx sucks balls
<abstrakt> omg, this is bad
<abstrakt> wow... is Ubuntu 11.10 really this unstable?
<ActionParsnip> mister: one of those I posted, you may want to post on iit or contact the author to refute it :)
<abstrakt> I installed xfce, I thought everything was all good
<abstrakt> I did an update from the update manager, I thought everything was all good
<happyface> Now how do I add a custom launcher to the unity bar? Dragging + dropping doesn't work :(
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<abstrakt> I used my computer for many hours last night, then I reboot this morning
<danes> Gorilla_No_Baka, I wish all the Mac fans would think like you, then this world would run with ubuntu and most of our problems would be solved :)
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: runs perfectly here
<abstrakt> and now all my window borders are gone
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ActionParsnip:  stand by please
<abstrakt> I can't move my windows
<abstrakt> I can't resize them, I can't close them
<abstrakt> right click doesn't really seem to work anymore
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: Got precise here too, runs well even if compiz etc is a bit flakey
<abstrakt> I can't change my number of workspaces, I'm stuck with exactly and only one workspace
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: you can move them by holding ALT
<abstrakt> this is xfce
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: it allows you to drag from anywhere
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, nope, that doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: its ALL DEs, so it will work in XFCE
<lnxslck> happyface, glxinfo gives you what?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ActionParsnip: gorilla@gorilla-MacBookPro:~$ lsb_release -sc
<Gorilla_No_Baka> oneiric
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, something is very broken
<Gorilla_No_Baka> gorilla@gorilla-MacBookPro:~$
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, it's not just a matter of not knowing how to move a window
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: if you press ALT+F2 does it bring up a run dialogue?
<abstrakt> ALL window management is GONE
<walid_> I installed rsync as a xinetd service, now when I run chkconfig, rsync appears both as an Init service and as a xinetd service. Is it supposed to be this way ?
<abstrakt> there are no more title bars
<abstrakt> no more close buttons
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: fine, we get it
<abstrakt> ok
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: does ALT+F2 work
<abstrakt> yes it does
<abstrakt> ALT+F2 does bring up the run dialog
<abstrakt> I still have my XFCE panels
<abstrakt> but my workspace switcher is now only one workspace
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: then run: xfwm4 --replace
<jwtiyar> how to format flash drive? because its not shown on desktop
<abstrakt> and I can't increase the number of workspaces, the arrows on the number spinner for "number of workspaces" is greyed out
<abstrakt> hrm, ok ALT-F2 doesn't work I guess, it comes up but I can't type in to it, lemme just do it in terminal
<happyface> lnxslck: paste2.org/p/1819268
<abstrakt> oh god
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: or press CTRL+ALT+T and run it in terminal#
<happyface> lnxslck: oops, http://paste2.org/p/1819268
<abstrakt> xchat has stolen focus!
<abstrakt> lol, how do I get out
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: alt+tab
<lnxslck> happyface, what havfe you done to get that?
<urlin2u> jwtiyar, do you have gparted installed
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: if the command works, you can add it to your startup items
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, alt-tab doesn't work either
<abstrakt> holy crap this is so bad, how the hell did this happen!?
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: obviously if you use compiz then run:  compiz --replace
<jwtiyar> urlin2u, yes
<urlin2u> jwtiyar, does the flash show there?
<abstrakt> er... ok well that wasn't obvious to me, I don't think xfce has compiz
<abstrakt> I did have compiz running in unity
<happyface> lnxslck: I installed bumblebee from these instructions http://goo.gl/CC858 and have nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates installed
<abstrakt> but last night when I switched to xfce everything was just fine
<|Long|> hi guys, who here expert with vlm? i have 20 hard drives on 3 seperated storages boxs how can i do vlm for all into one big one?
<jwtiyar> urlin2u, i know this but before the flash was shown in desktop and i can do fromat directly from Desktop
<mister> ActionParsnip, hm the wrong information is all from forums fomr 2009 or so... my correct answer is from askubuntu 2011...  also the ubuntuforum is updated allready... on page 5 or so :)
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, you still there? that worked, thanks
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, how did you know to do that?
<urlin2u> jwtiyar, right before means what?
<nopf> on 11.10, when running "Back Up/Connect to Ubuntu One" in window "Connect to Ubuntu One/Connect to Ubuntu One" it sayls "... This process will allow you to create a new account ..." -- How?
<jwtiyar> urlin2u, earlier version
<urlin2u> jwtiyar, which would be?
<hever> how good is ubuntu on a tablet ui-wise and could you recommend a tablet?
<jwtiyar> urlin2u, ??
<urlin2u> !details | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hever:  the answer is it depends
<hever> Gorilla_No_Baka, on what?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> on ubuntu
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<mongy> abstrakt, I run xfce and compiz, I use compiz --replace ccp tho
<urlin2u> jwtiyar, #3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765358
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ubuntu is great on computers and laptops.. on tables.. (shudder)
<aquo> Guest93610: don't chat as root.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hever:  to begin with it would come with the moronic unity
<hever> Gorilla_No_Baka, it seems perfect on a tablet ;)
<abstrakt> mongy, why should anyone have to use either of those?
<abstrakt> it just seems weird that that could even happen
<abstrakt> esp on such a large distro
<mongy> abstrakt,  ?  xfce doesnt use compiz, unity does because its a compiz plugin.
<user82> does anyone know a ppa for libbluray?
<abstrakt> mongy, and I've been googling xfwm4 --replace, can you help me understand what it's doing and why it's doing it?
<abstrakt> mongy, yeah I saw the unity plugin in the compiz config settings manager
<trijntje> is there a way to permanetly activate third button emulation on oneiric? I can set it with gpointing-device-settings, but I have to manually activate it there after every boot
<abstrakt> mongy, I can't stand Unity
<abstrakt> mongy, I'm actually quite in love with XFCE though... xfce is finally mature enough to pick up where GNOME2 left off
<mongy> abstrakt, xfwm4 --replace is telling it to use xfwm as your window manager, same for compiz --replace.
<abstrakt> xfce just gets so many little things right that gnome got wrong
<abstrakt> mongy, "<mongy> abstrakt, xfwm4 --replace is telling it" ... what is "it"?
<abstrakt> xorg?
<mongy> abstrakt, agreed.  mine is a gnome2 clone.. more so than any gnome3 classic setup
<lnxslck> happyface, thanks it worked
<walid_> I installed rsync as a xinetd service, now when I run chkconfig, rsync appears both as an Init service and as a xinetd service. Is it supposed to be this way ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> yeah.. i had unity for like two days..  everytime i would howe the mouse to either minimize or close a window the stupid task bar would pop up and won't leave making it imposible to perform the action.. and that's because some great mind with nothing better to do than emulate osx has decided to switch the controls on th wrong side.. it does not matter that you can actually gconfig them the other way round.. this sim
<urlin2u> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abstrakt> Gorilla_No_Baka, yeah I had some really annoying stuff like that in Unity also
<abstrakt> and so slow! omg!
<abstrakt> holy nuts, Unity would just stall on me for at leas 10-20s at a time
<urlin2u> this is a support channel not what you like or hate that you pay nothing for and give no supporet for.
<abstrakt> my windows would eventually go grey to indicate "hey, my brain is fried right now, try later" and then eventually in a 20s it would unfreeze
<abstrakt> but for real, 20s at a time?!
<abstrakt> it doesn't happen in xfce
<Gorilla_No_Baka> that's why i apt-geted my way installing back the synaptic (what idiot though to replace it with the useless software centre?) gdebi and deleted unity and installed gnome shell and set it on "fallback"
<woozly> how to disable "Wired Network disconnected" notification?
<abstrakt> hahah, yeah that was one of the first things I did too, install synaptic
<mongy> abstrakt, you got emerald running or have you found some other way to get a nice window theme.
<woozly> ubuntu 11.10
<abstrakt> mongy, I haven't done much customization with XFCE at all yet
<urlin2u> !ot | Gorilla_No_Baka  abstrakt mongy
<ubottu> Gorilla_No_Baka  abstrakt mongy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L1nuxRules> or just use aptitude :)
<mongy> oops.  quiet.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> shht.. the mr bot is watching:)
<abstrakt> l1nuxman, yeah except aptitude sucks :P
<abstrakt> derp, L1nuxRules
<L1nuxRules> lmao
<abstrakt> mongy, whatever, we're on topic, this has plenty to do with ubuntu, he's just a stodge
<xsaidx> hello gu guys
<L1nuxRules> aptitude is ubuntus best package manager
<L1nuxRules> synaptic etc are only front ends
<mongy> abstrakt, I wouldn't make the ops angry, stick to questions/helping.
<abstrakt> hahah, sorry aptitude sucks, I'll use apt-get and apt-cache any day over aptitude - it doesn't even work
<xsaidx> i've installed mongodb and when i run mongo in the terminal i get this  http://pastie.org/3001687 any idea how to fix
<L1nuxRules> apt-gets ok to aptitude handles deps better though
<llutz> L1nuxRules: aptitude is also just another apt-frontend
<L1nuxRules> yes but handles deps better
<nopf> ...and on another screen: "plugin finder service""completing the plogin finder service""no plugins were installed""gnash swf player  failed" <- am i the first/only one seeing this message for years on every freshliy installed system? is this a firefox oder ubuntu or gnu problem?
<L1nuxRules> anyway yum ftw :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> anyway.. so back to our ship.. eeprom_93cx6..
<steve84> can anyone help me i am getting an error when i try to install a deb file "Wrong architecture 'amd64'" dont know what that means
<abstrakt> mongy, anyway I got my problem fixed, i'm in #xfce if you wanna talk themes
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lol
<Gorilla_No_Baka> steve84:  you got the wrong debi
<llutz> steve84: you are on a 32bit system and trying to install a 64bit deb
<L1nuxRules> your on an x86 processor steve84
<Gorilla_No_Baka> steve84: go for one 386
<BarkingFish> steve84: it means you're trying to install a 64 bit file on a 32 bit system
<coolstar> nopf: Get flash from adobe
<xsaidx> i've installed mongodb and when i run mongo in the terminal i get this  http://pastie.org/3001687 any idea how to fix
<abstrakt> nopf, just go here http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<abstrakt> nopf, download the tar.gz file
<s093294> Anyone know if a DotNukeNet channel exists
<L1nuxRules> whats listening on port 1137 abstrakt?
<abstrakt> nopf, put libflashplayer.so in to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<L1nuxRules> sorry wrong name
<L1nuxRules> xsaidx*
<xsaidx> L1nuxRules: yesh hello ?
<abstrakt> xsaidx, sudo service mongodb start
<abstrakt> xsaidx, you have to start it first
<L1nuxRules> whats listening on port 11376 what its trying to connect to try netstat -ln | grep 1137
<nopf> coolstar: i don't like unfree software. so i clicked the free one in the 'choose plugin' menu
<guerrilha> i got this new vga board, my previews one was also ATI, but now i got only 4x3 resolutions avaiable. do i have to update something?
<L1nuxRules> or better try netstat -lnp | grep 1137
<guerrilha> on the hardware drivers theres nothing new as i search
<abstrakt> xsaidx, also how are you invoking mongo?
<abstrakt> xsaidx, are you just running `mongo` from the command line?
<happyface> lnxslck: any luck?
<xsaidx> abstrakt: in terminal i type mongo
<abstrakt> xsaidx, ok yeah have you run `sudo service mongodb start` yet?
<nopf> abstrakt: and i don't like installing binaries from non-httpS, do i?
<abstrakt> xsaidx, without the backticks
<abstrakt> nopf, you don't have to follow my link, http://google.com/search?q=get+flash
<xsaidx> abstrakt: i did start the mongodb and did after mongo and got this  http://pastie.org/3001687
<abstrakt> nopf, the official binary from adobe is safe and works fine
<L1nuxRules> backticks will work fine
<coolstar> nopf: note that gnash will not be able to run all flash content. If you really want fre, then just use HTML5
<abstrakt> well yeah backticks won't hurt
<L1nuxRules> backticks run it as it is
<L1nuxRules> but yeah there arent required
<L1nuxRules> they*
<Gorilla_No_Baka> an other question.. what's the story with eeprom_93cx6 module that controls the rtl8187 chipset. Shouldn't be a rtl8187 module that does this?
<happyface> does unity bring built-in widgets for the Ubuntu desktop?
<nopf> coolstar: how do i 'use' html5 i.e. on youtube? i heard it should be possible with webm or so. how?
<happyface> nopf: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<boomscud> Hi
<mongy> nopf, youtube.com/html5, but not all vids are viewable in html5 yet
<boomscud> Need help
<zkriesse> nopf: Should be able to go to YouTube.com/html5 but not all vids are in that format yet
<happyface> nopf: if they have ads or annotations it doesn't work i think
<zkriesse> !ask | happyface
<ubottu> happyface: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gorilla_No_Baka> an other question.. what's the story with eeprom_93cx6 module that controls the rtl8187 chipset. Shouldn't be a rtl8187 module that does this?
<nopf> happyface: mongy  etc thanks
<zkriesse> Er, boomscud ask your question
<boomscud> When i tape airmon-ng start wlan0 i have this : ERROR: Neither the sysfs interface links nor the iw command is available.
<L1nuxRules> boomscud not familiar with airmon-ng but sounds like your missing packages
<boomscud> it was working last night
<L1nuxRules> does it need to be run as sudo?
<L1nuxRules> you made a change to $PATH and not made it permenant?
<boomscud> i think that a Update causes this error
<L1nuxRules> it could do yeah
<boomscud> i'm using ubuntu 11.10
<boomscud> i have trouble with firefox
<mister> !dropbox
<boomscud> is there any one who have same problem
<mister> !dropbox
<pnorman> !details | boomscud
<ubottu> boomscud: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TimoKA> hi
<list> salve
<coolstar> nopf: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<TimoKA> i have a problem with my ubuntu usb live install...it always freezes when i play a video (vlc or default player) or when i open many tabs in firefox or websites with a lot of flash
<coolstar> nopf: make sure you're on the latest version of firefox/chrome
<L1nuxRules> you wont have the codecs etc on a live
<boomscud> I have a problem with Wlan , I'm running Ubuntu version 11.10 updated When I try to do airmon-ng start wlan0, I get the following output: ERROR: Neither the sysfs interface links nor the iw command is available.
<boomscud> Please download and install iw from
<boomscud> http://wireless.kernel.org/download/iw/iw-3.2.tar.bz2 , but i'm connected with wireless card
<malucious10> hello. how do I add the libreoffice programs to obmenu?
<L1nuxRules> boomscud whats aptitude search iw show?
<boomscud> very long list
<TimoKA> irc with pidgin sucks :(
<Tech-1> whys that
<tbruff13> also is there anyway i could make it so that teacher could choose a desktop environment and then remove the one they don't like without removing all programs that depend on it. for example lets says someone does not want KDE how can they remove that without removing all KDE programs like Kmplot
<TimoKA> did anyone read my lines about ubuntu freezing?
<L1nuxRules> you need iw - tool for configuring Linux wireless devices
<tbruff13> I am making an edubuntu iso for my high school can i package KDE in edubuntu 10.04 without running into to many issues
<tbruff13> also is there anyway i could make it so that teacher could choose a desktop environment and then remove the one they don't like without removing all programs that depend on it. for example lets says someone does not want KDE how can they remove that without removing all KDE programs like Kmplot
<BluesKaj> tbruff13, you don't need to remove just choose a different installed DE at login
<L1nuxRules> unless it has an i typr aptitude install iw
<boomscud> <L1nuxRules> I'm connected with. its working good
<tbruff13> BluesKaj: I understand that but this is for my high school and if a teacher does not like a certain DE they may want to remove it to save space on the disk
<L1nuxRules> its nothing to do with connecting
<list> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<super789> how can i apply de nomodeset mod to the grub in Lubuntu?
<boomscud> its something  about libnl ??
<GaRRu> Hello People, I have this Search bar on the top right of my Dolphin File manager, now it doesnt work, can anyone tell me the name of the search bar so I can reinstall it from the package lists?
<JoeGazz84> Hey guys, I've got a quick question, forgive my confusion here. Which is newer, 11.04 or 10.04 and which is supported? (To me, it seems that 11.04 should be older, but I've been told otherwise)
<malucious10> super789, Permanently? you have to edit the /etc/default/grub file
<djMax> when I apt-get install tinyproxy, I get 1.6.3. But latest is 1.8.3 of several years. Is there a way to get the latest w/o compiling? (seems to be a very "big" compile)
<tbruff13> 10.04 is an LTS release Long Term support
<tbruff13> but 11.04 is newer
<tbruff13> 11.10 is the newest
<GaRRu> 11.04 is newer...
<GaRRu> yup
<JoeGazz84> oh, Ok, so when I was on 10.04, I was told that it needed update to 11.04, but 11.04 isn't supported? Is 11.10 supported?
<super789> malucious10: i try the gksudo edit ... thing it asks me my password and then nothing happens
<boomscud> <L1nuxRules> I downloaded this package http://wireless.kernel.org/download/iw/iw-3.2.tar.bz2
<malucious10> super789, did you do gksu gedit?
<BluesKaj> tbruff13, then just remove kubuntu-desktop. it's ametapckage and it will leave the installed kde apps behind
<Senix> how would i change my sound from pulseaudio to alsa?
<list> !list
<malucious10> super789, make sure the password is typed correctly or it will also do nothing
<BluesKaj> Senix, remove pulseaudio, then reboot
<list> !list.
<Senix> BluesKaj: alright I shall try.
<GaRRu> no idea, JoeGazz84
<JoeGazz84> tbruff13: Is 11.10 or 11.04 supported? or is ONLY 10.04 supported?
<tbruff13> JoeGazz84: they are all supported
<JoeGazz84> Ok, thank you :)
<GaRRu> Anyone know the name of the Search Bar on the top right of the file manager? so I can reinstall it from the package manager?
<GaRRu> JoeGazz84, no problem.
<tbruff13> JoeGazz84: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<tbruff13> that might help
<Senix> BluesKaj: "Removing ubuntu-desktop ..." that better have not messed up my install.
<JoeGazz84> tbruff13: Thanks for the link, I'll definately read it.
<boomscud> i do this in terminal : tar xfvz iw-3.2.tar.bz2  what should i do after ??
<super789> malucious10: i have done severall times, the password is correct
<mongy> Senix, it's just the meta-package, meaning you now don't have everything installed in that meta.
<LemonAid> What happens if in "crontab" the day of the month / day of the week do not coincide? Does one take precedence (witch one?)? or is the task executed on both days?
<Senix> mongy: oh i see, alright.
<malucious10> super789, let's try it in the termial with nano. Open a terminal and type "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<super789> terminal is LXTerminal in acessories?
<malucious10> super789, yes
<Phr0zen_Pengu1n> WHo goes?
<uzzy> anyone good with WAN networks and telecommunications?
<GaRRu> super789, yes
<boomscud> <L1nuxRules> the README file says This is 'iw', a tool to use nl80211.
<boomscud> To build iw, just enter 'make'. If that fails, set the
<boomscud> PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable to allow the Makefile
<boomscud> to find libnl.
<djMax> how do I force apt-get to use a particular repo?
<FloodBot1> boomscud: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GaRRu> uzzy, sort of
<uzzy> GaRRu what is a good option for a fixed-line telephony in a WAN network?
<ryLIX> hi
<ryLIX> anyone up 4 some help?
<GaRRu> yes
<MTecknology> Any ideas why vmbuilder is breaking? I keep thinking that I might have found a bug, but I don't want to believe it... http://dpaste.com/671965/
<GaRRu> what is the package name of the Search bar on the top right of each File manager?
<MTecknology> If I don't specify any partition sizes and leave everything default (by not using --rootsize --swapsize --optsize --part) it'll build and create the VM with zero issues at all.
<megamanx1978> Can someone help me with a e17 issue?
<woozly> guys, why buble message (notification on right top corner of display) shows with big space from top?
<woozly> how to edit it
<super789> malucious10: it opened the file, but now i'm having dificulties saving the file
<ryLIX> i have some trouble with my nvidia grphics card
<ryLIX> *graphics
<malucious10> super789, okay. In nano to save you have to press Ctrl + O
<super789> and then only enter?
<malucious10> super789, then press enter to confirm
<ryLIX> with older ubuntu versions there was no problem with the old nv driver
<super789> ok
<malucious10> super789, and Ctrl+X to exit
<super789> done
<super789> and now sudo update-grub
<super789> or other?
<malucious10> super789, correct
<ryLIX> now there is no screen showing up when grub loading
<xuser1> hi
<ryLIX> at the first start x11 works fine but after i set up the nvidia driver nothing works
<super789> malucious10: it appear to work
<super789> thanks
<xuser1> i have an error when shutdown asking all process to terminate fail
<malucious10> super789, no problem
<xuser1> any ideas?
<Tech-1> prolly firewall, thats normal
<xuser1> i have an error when shutdown asking all process to terminate fail
<malucious10> hello. how do I add the libreoffice programs to obmenu?
<xuser1> please help
<megamanx1978> It would be very helpful if someone could please help me with my enlightenment issue
<xuser1> i have an error when shutdown asking all process to terminate fail > can you help me?
<xuser1> :-D
<megamanx1978> I get a "This is very bad" error when enlightenment 17 starts
<super789> do you know how to force the autumatic log in into a user account in lubuntu
<Kamijou-Touma> should i go with the EVGA 550TI or the XFX Radeon HD 6870?
<megamanx1978> You can force it to shutdown by holding the power button xuser
<xuser1> can i verify what program not work ?
<megamanx1978> Goto system moniter xuser
<megamanx1978> That will help you find the bad program
<xuser1> so?
<Zutara> exec inxi -G
<woozly> guys, why buble message (notification on right top corner of display) shows with big space from top?
<megamanx1978> It is best to use Nvidia cards with linux Touma
<woozly> how to edit it
<megamanx1978> So 550 Ti is better to use than HD 6870
<aikInsaan|home> how do I get a vnc-server on my ubunutu server?
<zxiest> Hey.. :-) How can I list running services?
<Kamijou-Touma> I wont be running linux for much longer megamanx1978
<megamanx1978> Why Touma?
<Ibyss> Why Kamijou-Touma?
<Kamijou-Touma> just want to go back to windows
<Ibyss> megamanx1978: We're too late. Lol.
<megamanx1978> Have you tried BSD
<Kamijou-Touma> nope
<megamanx1978> Or So;laris?
<GaRRu> Can anyone please, tell me the name of the packet of the Search bar that is in any file manager on the top right?
<Kamijou-Touma> i just dont no enough to navigate linux using terminal
<megamanx1978> Most things dont need tghe terminal
<Ibyss> Linuxmint 12 looking nice right now.          I still want to give FreeBSD a try though.
<Ibyss> Kamijou-Touma: http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome6n5.htm
<Ibyss> Kamijou-Touma: I don't use terminal at all.
<Kamijou-Touma> Ibyss, if your not going to use terminal at all.. why have linux?
<dr3mro> plz this is my dmesg >> can any one help me to fix this error http://pastebin.com/gMGbHxuG
<megamanx1978> I mainly just copy and past stuff in the terminal when I use it which is rarly
<megamanx1978> Windows also has a terminal
<megamanx1978> So doies mac os
<guerrilha> how do i check via terminal if my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bits?
<Kamijou-Touma> yes but if you want to use a GUI then windows in my opinion is the most user friendly
<Ibyss> Kamijou-Touma: You do realize Ubuntu aims for a different type of computer users right? Common desktop users.                                       I use terminals when I need to do work on a remote server.
<malucious10> guerrilha, type uname -m
<Ibyss> ROFL! I find Linux more userfriendly compared to Windows 7 and Vista.           XP on the other hand is wonderful and less "distracting".
<guerrilha> malucious10, its i686
<guerrilha> 32 would be i586?
<megamanx1978> Well with linux I have lots of choices on which GUI I want to use
<malucious10> guerrilha, okay, that's 32bit
<megamanx1978> Yes Guerila
<SoulShadow> Ibyss: i prefer 7 over xp
<guerrilha> hm what would 64 bit be then
<pangolin> !windows
<SoulShadow> xp looks so dated
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<SoulShadow> anyway
<SoulShadow> gnome looks like doodoo
<malucious10> guerrilha, x86_64
<SoulShadow> and KDE looks like a childs drawing
<Ibyss> What about LXDE and XFCE?
<megamanx1978> I still dont know why I have to click on start to shutdown my pc in windows lol
<ryanCH> XFCE is great.
<ryanCH> small and fast.
<ryanCH> @ Ibyss
<Ibyss> I was just wondering what SoulShadow was going to  say about it. xD
<GaRRu> Guys, Last try, does anyone know the name of the Packet of the Search bar on the file manager?
<dr3mro> plz help me with this error on startup ubuntu oneiric http://pastebin.com/gMGbHxuG >> lines 888 to 892
<SoulShadow> Ibyss: they're both lightweight stripped down DE's
<Kamijou-Touma> Ibyss, i just feel like im gonna fuck somthing up easily with linux
<ryanCH> :)
<pangolin> Kamijou-Touma: Please mind your language
<ryanCH> what do you think of my new wallpaper -> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Halos?content=147501
<SoulShadow> Kamijou-Touma: that's very possible.
<ryanCH> :)
<tbruff13> can anyone help me with an edubuntu issue
<megamanx1978> Well the other os will break no matter what you do
<lane> i like fluxbox.
<Ibyss> Kamijou-Touma: Like what?         Linux for desktop user experience has increased big time over the years.     More GUIs, more alternative programs.   I can not think of what I can not do on windows other than using IE browser and gaming.
<lane> you could play awesome games like "xscorch"
<xuser1> wow
<NightDog> Hey, when I try to install the ubuntu Precise daily iso, Ubiquity takes forever to continue from the "Prepare to install Ubuntu" screen when I click continue. dmesg only gives me a couple of lines about XFS Quota Managemen. Any other place to look for information on why it is taking so long?
<Connor1> I'll pay for whoever can fix this problem, setting a default monitor doesn't fix it, putting the browser window on different monitors doesn't fix it, no matter what, Quake Live always launches on the far left monitor. Three monitors, two on my GTX 570, one on my 8500 GT. Linux Mint.
<pangolin> !+1 | NightDog
<Connor1> Sorry about the bolding.
<megamanx1978> I run most of my windows games in linux becoiuse they run faster that way
<pangolin> !precise | NightDog
<ubottu> NightDog: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BarkingFish> Ibyss: As long as you don't use your machine in root mode, you shouldn't screw anything up really, really badly.  The only things you should need to do in root will be the sudo for apt-get and other things you need root perms for.
<NightDog> pangolin: Will do, thanks :)
<Ibyss> BarkingFish: Lol, that's not me worried about it. That's Kamijou-Touma.
<BarkingFish> ooops
<BarkingFish> sorry
<Connor1> Kamijou-Touma: what are you doing here lol
<Ibyss> Connor1: What do you think?        Lol.
<megamanx1978> Also I am better off with firefox than IE
<Connor1> Ibyss: I don't fucking know
<BarkingFish> Kamijou-Touma: I came to linux almost 11 years ago, and when I first got on, i thought I was gonna bust something. I was scared to push anything...
<pangolin> Connor1: Mint support at #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Connor1> Already there
<Kamijou-Touma> BarkingFish,  thats how i feel
<pangolin> cool. it isn't supported here.
<Connor1> Alright I'm using Ubuntu 11
<Connor1> Now help me.
<BluesKaj> !language | Connor1
<ubottu> Connor1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Connor1> $15 to whoever helps me resolve the issue
<Connor1> I have a Mint install and a Ubuntu 11 install, both installs have the same exact issue
<BarkingFish> Kamijou-Touma: the best thing I can recommend is that you do some reading up on the internet, and find out what you're doing before you do it.  Alternatively, you can always ask in here before you do something.
<pangolin> Connor1: Why do I not believe you and also please mind your language
<BarkingFish> We don't bite. Much. :)
<megamanx1978> I like how I dont have to install a dozen cd to use my hardware in linux
<poz> hi everyone!
<poz> hi ubottu
<lane> yay ubottu
<Connor1> Anyways, anyone here have some suggestions?
<lane> what's ubottu?
<Ibyss> Kamijou-Touma: Did you installed any Linux systems yet?
<auronandace> !bot | lane
<ubottu> lane: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BluesKaj> lane, a bot
<lane> oh fancy
<lane> ; )
<poz> ubottu is the smartest every
<ubottu> poz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ibyss> Okay ubottu.
<poz> you are intelligent ubottu
<AciD_> Hi, I'm trying to use 2560x1440 resolution on my 27", but ubuntu only gives me 1980x1200 maximum resolution. Can I force a bigger resolution ? I have a intel i5-2410M using the internal hd 3000 graphics gpu.
<lane> Wow!  Lol!
<MonkeyDust> lane  ubottu is a robot, a machine, a piece of information software
<coraxx> megamanx1978: so very true... a waste of time considering you pay for Windows
<poz> more intelligent then me :(, i am just a human
<lane> does ubottu have an api?
<poz> whats an api?
<dusf> i have blueman installed but when i try to run it from terminal i'm told it's not installed - i can see it in synaptic
<poz> ubottu, what is an api?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dusf> how do i remedy this please?
<lane> i guess i'll look at those links it gave me ;)
<megamanx1978> Thats part of why linux is easier
<poz> who made ubottu?
<AciD_>  I meant to say : 1920x1080
<dusf> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<poz> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BluesKaj> AciD_, maybe your monitor can't handle that res , it's quite high
<poz> !me
<MonkeyDust> poz  please stop
<PolarisSE> yeah my handles that
<poz> ok, im sorry
<PolarisSE> and it's 42 inch lcd 1080p
<tbruff13> poz: if you would like to play with ubottu please open a private chat with him
<Pengu1n_Phr0zen> http://l337stuff.blogspot.com/
<loginix> get a room with ubottu if you want to get naughty lol
<poz> monkeydust, how do you made text red
<poz> ok
<Ibyss> Kamijou-Touma: I wasn't too scared to mess anything up due to these reasons:  1. In the past, I reformated and installed windows a few times because of virus issues.  2. No matter how many times I fix it, these knuckleheads always finds a way to screw up my windows System. So I thought "what the hey", and just installed Linux, knowing that "Anything can not get anymore worse no matter what I do".    And besides, you can always throw windows back on here.
<lane> with all these exclamation points, i thought people were doing logic on me!
<MonkeyDust> poz  i do not use colors, so don't know what you mean, but rather join #ubuntu-offtopic
<xsaidx> guys
<lane> Kamijou-Touma, just rsync every once in a while to a 'safe' place or keep your /home partition on a separate drive or something.
<lane> then formatting won't be so scary!
<poz> i dont know how to join rooms.
<xsaidx> hello guys i installed the mongodb from their repo and cant make it work
<Ibyss> poz: Highlight. Whenever someone says your name, that whole line of text becomes red.
<lane> type /join #room
<dusf> i have blueman installed but when i try to run it from terminal i'm told it's not installed - i can see it in synaptic. how can i remedy this?
<poz> i only found this one becuase it was an option i doubled clikced on
<AciD_> BluesKaj: it's supposed to, it's the dell U2711. But my bad, I just stumbled upon an ubuntu forum thead indicating than apparently this monitor supports the higher resolution only with dvi or displayport, not hdmi. Having no display port on that laptop, problem (kinda) solved :/
<lane> type /join #room | poz
<MonkeyDust> poz  how old are you?
<poz> oh i see
<lane> eleventy seven?
<poz> 24
<th^2> what is the best way to copy windows partition?
<Ibyss> poz: It's an IRC client feature.      Most chat clients today has this. The purpose of highlights is to get your attention.
<lane> i was *way* off
<pangolin> th^2: ask in ##windows
<dusf> i have blueman installed but when i try to run it from terminal i'm told command not recognised - i can see it in synaptic
<Ibyss> And it friggen beeps too sometimes depending on the client you use. poz poz & poz.
<th^2> pangolin, why?
<poz> i see, i thought you had to type the persons name in a special way
<poz> mine does not beep
<pangolin> th^2: because it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<dr3mro> how to fi x this error [   24.684763] init: apport post-stop process (1149) terminated with status 1
<lane> th^2, get in linux and "dd" it
<poz> so, i have a bunch of pictures that i want my background to have to change every 15 mins... how can i set it to do that?
<th^2> lane, dd is scary
<th^2> pangolin, i think you have nothing to do with me
<lane> th^2, what's scary about it?
<poz> i am on ubuntu 11.1
<th^2> lane, its kinda dummy?
<lane> th^2, it's a one line command.  copy something to somewhere else
<lane> th^2, except it's way cool because either parameter could be a file **or** a block device :)
<lane> Take That!  Norton Ghost!
<Th3_0n3_n> Is someone pinging me?
<Ibyss> lane: Actually, I've seen dd fail..
<poz> so, i have a bunch of pictures that i want my background to have to change every 15 mins... how can i set it to do that?
<lane> Ibyss, th^2 in that case, rsync
<th^2> lane, true. i could make an image by of:image.iso?
<BluesKaj> AciD_,  what kind of connection is displayport , I'm not familiar with that
<mongy> th^2,  whatever format, I'd use clonezilla
<poz> so, i have a bunch of pictures that i want my background to have to change every 15 mins... how can i set it to do that?
<lane> uh huh.  and you can mount it again later using the loopback interface, th^2
<megamanx1978> poz there is a software package for that but I forget which one it is
<poz> oh
<th^2> mongy, clonezilla appears not to be in my repos
<poz> i downloaded one called desktop
<mongy> th^2, it's a livecd
<poz> but i dont know how to open it
<mongy> th^2,  well, its not what you think when you think livecd, but it needs to be booted from...
<megamanx1978> I think pinguy os comes with the package you need poz
<poz> what is pinguy?
<th^2> mongy, or i could use some tool on this regular ubuntu :D
<mongy> th^2, whatever works for you
<lane> th^2, if you say "sudo rsync -av source/ destination/", that'll make you a nice copy of everything
<BluesKaj> AciD_, nm , I found it
<mongy> th^2, it's basically just a script for tools like partimage and partclone.
<mongy> th^2, which are in your regular
<th^2> mongy, okay
<Dutchett> Hello. Is there away to track where someone lives
<megamanx1978> Pinguy is a distro
<Dutchett> Bye seeing a sort of IP
<Dutchett> The IP that they show on icq
<Dutchett> like this one?
<Dutchett> BreaTh@AC09CE.CC5563.73CB0B.9D264B
<trasier> hi
<trasier> spanish help¿
<lane> i'm afraid i don't speak any spanish
<pangolin> !es | trasier
<ubottu> trasier: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trasier> thanks pangolin
<pangolin> welcome
<Vardam1r> hi, I have choppy sound in wine, I'm using ubuntu 11.10. The game I'm testing is Modern Warfare 3. Some times I have choppy sound with Banshee too
<Vardam1r> is there some fix to this?
<bobthefukuman> where do you get mw3 for ubuntu?
<Vardam1r> bobthefukuman just get the windows version, copy the dvd contents to a folder, and install using wine Setup.exe
<Labyte> How can I setup Openbox + Tightvncserver on a Ubuntu server?
<Vardam1r> my computer is fast
<Vardam1r> same problem with last wine version
<Vardam1r> installed from ppa
<megamanx1978> Vardamir You can try the game using crossover, gametree, or play on linux as well as wine
<bobthefukuman> where is wine?
<Vardam1r> it looks a pulseaudio problem, because I have that problem sometimes with banshee
<Vardam1r> wine always worked fine for me with this computer
<bobthefukuman> where can i get wine?
<Vardam1r> bobthefukuman in Ubuntu Software Center, just write wine
<megamanx1978> I am still trying to get Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim to work on ubuntu
<bobthefukuman> thanks
<Vardam1r> megamanx1979 it's a regression for me, StarCraft 2 worked great in the past, now I have that choppy sound too
<Yokohead> When installing 11.10 I set a 1tb drive as my /home and told it to encrypt it...  but the 25gb / on my ssd is now 'full' because of things in my home dir,  why is this?
<Alonea> ok, so I made a bootable usb with persistence a little while back. How do I get it to auto go into the OS without having to click the Try Kubuntu every time?
<Vardam1r> megamanx1979 thank you
<megamanx1978> How is the sound on your linux programs?
<Vardam1r> usually good, sometimes get choppy with banshee
<Vardam1r> only listening to internet radio
<megamanx1978> Old PC maybe?
<Vardam1r> no
<Vardam1r> core 2 duo
<tziOm> how do I set default kernel to something else than current?
<Vardam1r> 2 GB RAM
<Vardam1r> nvidia 8800 GT
<FloodBot1> Vardam1r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poz> eww
<poz> mines better
<FermiAnyon> that's pretty fancy there, FloodBot1
<Vardam1r> in fedora forums they postes some workarounds to choppy sound in pulseaudio
<Vardam1r> I had not this problems with ubuntu 10.04
<DarkStar1> Ok I need help with the UI in 11.10
<Vardam1r> it looks some problem about last version
<coraxx> tzi0m: use startup-manager
<megamanx1978> The LTS Ubuntus are usualy less buggy
<bobthefukuman> help..it keeps telling me i'm out of disc space but it shows plenty of space on the disc
<DarkStar1> gnome crashes and unity whilst fine for most of it I can't navigate the software menu because I can't see anything once I click on the ubuntu white logo button. I just get a fade out  of whole screen
<megamanx1978> Bob Maybe you need a bigger partition
<DarkStar1> I would greatly appreciate any help at the moment regarding why I may be having this issue
<goga> hola
<coraxx> bobthefukuman: open the terminal and write df  After you press enter it will show you the usage on all partitions on all mounted disks
<evildaemon> Hello
<megamanx1978> DarkStar1 try installing a different desktop
<evildaemon> I'm currently in a CLI environment after installing the mini.iso and need to know the packages required for a normal boot.
<megamanx1978> Like Xfce or Kde
<mister> evildaemon, what do you consider as normal boot?
<mister> evildaemon, do you mean a full ubuntu?
<evildaemon> Uh, not having to open a "kernel" tty to run startx.
<evildaemon> And startx actually working after installing XFCE.
<DarkStar1> Also another thing. How do I access virtual desktops? I see no info for them here
<Talish> Does anyone know if I can use Compiz to get rid of that side bar in ubuntu 11.00?
<evildaemon> (It worked for a while, and then I did something.)
 * DarkStar1 is regretting not install 10.10 at the moment
<mister> evildaemon, opening a kernel tty?
<mister> evildaemon, you might want to install a desktop manager like gdm or simething like that
<evildaemon> Uh yeah, whats the REAL name for control-alt foo?
<mister> evildaemon, they will provide a graphical login and also all the permissions to run graphical apps
<evildaemon> Okay.
<coraxx> Talish: when u login use gnome rather than unity in 11.04 ...the sidebar dissapears
<mister> evildaemon, i don't know what the most minimal one
<mister> evildaemon, gdm is quite bloated
<mister> evildaemon, maybe xdm is what you want
<evildaemon> Maybe.
<Talish> Ok, thanks I will try that now!
<evildaemon> Whatever, apt-get remove.
<evildaemon> ...
<mister> evildaemon, try xdm
<evildaemon> Well, I appear to have fscked the file system.
<evildaemon> Wooo
<haresh> hello guys
<Benkinooby> jo mister
<mister> Benkinooby, zup
<megamanx1978> Can anyone help me with a E17 error
<haresh> how can i make my desktop look like mac like have the scroable icons below the screen
<mister> haresh, what ubuntu version do you use?
<haresh> 10.04 ls
<evildaemon> Oops, I mounted read-only. BRB, gonna reboot.
<megamanx1978> haresh Try Installing AWN
<mister> haresh, http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<shadaloo> Hi! When trying to access my other HardDrives I get "Unabled to mount: Not authorized"
<magnofear> wow i just installed ubuntu today for the first time using linux..  but i managed to find my way here.  in first 30 mins
<Datsun> Should I be able to browse to 127.0.0.1?
<shadaloo> I have some really important stuff to back up
<CHABI> so I'm trying to set up a vpn between my Oneiric Laptop and my Windows 7 desktop. The connection works, but the remote desktop vieweronly returns a blank black screen. Anyone able to help me figure out what's going on?
<shadaloo> can anyone please help me
<abstrakt> how do I upgrade my system via the command line?
<abstrakt> like on a regular basis I get "system updates are available" in my gui
<abstrakt> and it lets me choose to install them
<mister> shadaloo, you need root rights
<abstrakt> how do I trigger that via apt/apt-get/etc
<haresh> how to check is my dvd bunner is already installed
<abstrakt> i know about sudo apt-get update
<shadaloo> mister:
<mister> abstrakt, use 'sudo aptitude update' and then 'sudo aptitude safe-upgrade'
<abstrakt> which refreshes the repos, but how do I actually install packages that are newer and available?
<shadaloo> I tried as root
<Tm_T> abstrakt: sudo apt-get upgrade
<mister> abstrakt, i recommend aptitude over apt-get because it manages dependecies better
<abstrakt> Tm_T, will upgrade move me to a new distro if there's a new release available?
<abstrakt> mister, so I've been told
<Tm_T> abstrakt: will not
<abstrakt> mister, I hate the aptitude search interface though :(
<abstrakt> the keys are so unintuitive, why couldn't they have at least standardized on something, vim keys, emacs keys... something
<mister> abstrakt, you can use the search option in command line... faster and better ;)
<CHABI> so I'm trying to set up a vpn between my Oneiric Laptop and my Windows 7 desktop. The connection works, but the remote desktop vieweronly returns a blank black screen. Anyone able to help me figure out what's going on?
<magnofear> Howcome I dont see the list of people in the room?
<abstrakt> magnofear, that depends on what client you're using
<FermiAnyon> oh yeah!  xchat in the party!
<mister> abstrakt, you can do the strangest searches you can't even dream of with a gui  http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s05.html
<XDS2010_> Question: How can i get windows to save their positions ?, For instance with chromium. In ubuntu 11.10 windows always snap to the far left or far right but never come back in the same position I closed them in.  I have tried using compiz 's CCSM window rule manager however that did not help at all.  I would appreciate a answer as this is uncontrollably aggravating.
<FermiAnyon> yeah.  don't even try piping with guis :)
<mister> abstrakt, aptitude might have strange keys (can't they be changed) but the command line interface is totally worth it
<shadaloo> guys
<shadaloo> I have plugged in my USB hard drive to back up files
<shadaloo> and when I try to use it
<shadaloo> it says
<abstrakt> mister, the searching in apt-cache leaves a lot to be desired as well I must say
<shadaloo> "Unable to mount: not authroized"
<shadaloo> How can I get access to this USB HD?
<mister> abstrakt, i am speaking about the aptitude search
<abstrakt> mister, one thing that annoys the heck out of me is that regexes don't *actually* work in apt-cache
<raven> pulseaudio how to setup loopback 5.1 graphical monitor/peakmeter
<abstrakt> mister, yes I know
<mister> abstrakt, you must not mix up the aptitude interface an the aptitude commands
<abstrakt> mister, yes I know that too
<Guest46601> Thanks dude. gdm did it.
<FermiAnyon> shadaloo, mount it as root
<mister> abstrakt, ok
<abstrakt> mister, my point is, do regexes actually work on aptitude command line?
<Kingsy> guys, I am trying to apply some updates and it saying that I don't have enough space on my /boot partition.. how do I free some up? I remember sorting this out a while ago by deleting old kernel versions but I REALLY cant remember how I did that
<mister> abstrakt, i don't know regexes
<abstrakt> mister, hmm, oh well, maybe I'll find out
<dusf> how do i check my graphics driver, i don't see ati listed in synaptic?
<Kingsy> anyone got any reminders or suggestions for me..?
<dusf> is there a command for terminal?
<FermiAnyon> ctrl+alt+t
<evildaemon> The /boot folder should have some old kernel images in it,
<FermiAnyon> ctrl+alt+t dusf
<mister> abstrakt, what is regex?
<raven> pulseaudio how to setup loopback 5.1 graphical monitor/peakmeter
<FermiAnyon> in gnome anyway
<FermiAnyon> mister, regular expressions
<shadaloo> FermiAnyon: what is the command for that?
<FermiAnyon> su
<FermiAnyon> then the root password
<shadaloo> what is command to mount?
<evildaemon> mount
<FermiAnyon> or you can say "sudo mount /dev/whatever /location"
<evildaemon> To unmount is umount
<dusf> FermiAnyon: that does nothing
<dusf> ctrl+alt+t
<FermiAnyon> dusf what wm are you using?
<mister> FermiAnyon, ah like some*thing when i don't know what between some and thing is?
<dusf> xfce
<dusf> ?
<evildaemon> Anyway mister, what I meannt was a tty device.
<FermiAnyon> mister, like that but much *much* more powerful
<mister> FermiAnyon, ok
<shadaloo> where do I find the HD?
<FermiAnyon> dusf, sorry.  don't know xfce.  you'll just have to find it in the menu somewhere.
<shadaloo> like
<FermiAnyon> shadaloo, "dmesg | grep -e hd -e sd" should give you a list of connected devices
<mister> evildaemon, hm, i think what you are lookg for is above my knowledge... sorry
<shadaloo> FermiAnyon: thx
<evildaemon> No, you did it.
<evildaemon> I'm in xfce right now.
<FermiAnyon> gtg
<dusf> FermiAnyon: nps
<raven> pulseaudio how to setup loopback 5.1 graphical monitor/peakmeter
<shadaloo> FermiAnyon: that is not returning anything
<shadaloo> FermiAnyon: That did not return anything
<mister> evildaemon, "No, you did it." was that for me? did you get what you want?
<shadaloo> mister: how do I show my hard drives
<shadaloo> if I want to mount one
<evildaemon> Yeah.
<evildaemon> Thanks.
<mister> shadaloo, the best thing is to look what you got in /dev/ there are all your partitions listed
<Th3_0n3_n> http://l337stuff.blogspot.com/p/irc.html
<shadaloo> guys
<shadaloo> is there an easy way to remove an encrypted filesystem
<shadaloo> ./dev has like 200 things listed
<mister> shadaloo, do that in your command line 'ls /dev/sd*'
<mister> shadaloo, without the ' ' of course ;)
<shadaloo> ok
<shadaloo> I used fdisk -l
<shadaloo> to find it
<shadaloo> so now
<shadaloo> I use
<FloodBot1> shadaloo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadaloo> sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /home/myUser/Desktop/USB
<mister> shadaloo, you can use fdisk too... but it need sudo rights...
<shadaloo> right?
<mister> shadaloo, correct
<shadaloo> ok
<shadaloo> here we go
<mister> shadaloo, but ther are tools that will do the mounting for you automatically if it is a pendrive
<mister> Benkinooby, roggen
<shadaloo> mister:
<shadaloo> what tools?
<Benkinooby> mister, weizen
<shadaloo> I just want t be able to back up my files
<aikInsaan|home> what apt should I get to install x11vnc on ubuntu-server? apt-get install x11vnc?
<evildaemon> For backups, I'd use something like tar.
<mister> shadaloo, hm.... i was in your situation a looooooooong time ago... sorry i can not remeber the name... google for it a bit and you will find as i did
<mister> shadaloo, but if you need the mount only one time then forget about the tools
<ikonia> aikInsaan|home: open the package manager, search for vnc, you'll see options (different versions) pick the one you like and install it
<shadaloo> mister: do you have any idea what the name is
<shadaloo> mister:  yes just one time
<mister> shadaloo, ok, so you want to backup files from a partition
<loginix> k
<mister> shadaloo, did you allready mount the partition?
<mister> shadaloo, with the command you said...  sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /home/myUser/Desktop/USB
<evildaemon> Whats the system you install to manage network connections?
<evildaemon> I need it so I can get off the carpet.
<mister> evildaemon, you can either go for the NetworkManager or you go for wicd
<mister> evildaemon, wicd is more independent and has a command line interface too for emergencies
<evildaemon> I think I'll opt for wicd.
<mister> evildaemon, one thing
<shadaloo> mister: fermiAnyone: thank you
<shadaloo> it worked
<shadaloo> mister: thanks very much
<evildaemon> Go on...
<mister> evildaemon, you can install xubunutu-desktop
<evildaemon> I already installed XFCE.
<mister> evildaemon, that will install a full xfce environment
<evildaemon> Xubuntu desktop is sort of fat in comparison.
<mister> evildaemon, with the default network manager... so you don't have to get the software you need piece by piece
<evildaemon> XFCE standalone looks closer to the 90's than Ipad.
<mister> shadaloo, so your problem is solved?
<dusf> how can i check my ati driver version please?
<dusf> i can't find anything ati in synaptic
<mister> evildaemon, if you want something fast go for fluxbox ;)
<mister> evildaemon, that is what i use
<mister> evildaemon, in combination with wicd, kupfer and thunar
<mister> evildaemon, super fast
<apwbdjp> Or lxde
<raven> pulseaudio how to setup loopback 5.1 graphical monitor/peakmeter
<mister> evildaemon, my ressources: kde > gnome > xfce > lxde > *box & other window managers > command line
<branko89> i have problem
<mister> evildaemon, my -> by
<branko89> anyone to help?
<abstrakt> mister, RegEx is short for "regular expression" ... http://google.com/search?q=regular+expressions
<mister> branko89, how sould we help you if we don't know your problem?
<branko89> po mogucnosti da je sa balkana :)
<CHABI> so I'm trying to set up a vpn between my Oneiric Laptop and my Windows 7 desktop. The connection works, but the remote desktop vieweronly returns a blank black screen. Anyone able to help me figure out what's going on?
<branko89> ok ok
<mister> abstrakt, thank you... i googled in the mean time ;)
<abstrakt> mister, i love regex :)
<branko89> today a install ubuntu 11.10.
<abstrakt> mister, many people like to say the joke "you used a regex? well, now you have two problems..."
<branko89> i try to install java
<mister> CHABI, hm.. i think you mix up some things... do you want vpn or vnc?
<branko89> but i think i made some mistake
<dusf> how can i check my ati driver version please?
<apwbdjp> branko89, please ask in one line
<mister> abstrakt, ;)
<CHABI> it's quite possible I have my fundamtentals wrong, mister
<abstrakt> mister, but that joke just shows the ignorance of the person telling it
<CHABI> I don't have any background knowledge on networking
<abstrakt> mister, regex are wonderful... learn them... then use, rejoice, rinse, repeat
<mister> abstrakt, amen ... ommmmmmmmmm
<jutnux> Regex is a whole language :'(
<branko89> ok,i try to install java but i made some mistake
<mister> CHABI, do you want to control the other computer remotely?
<sent17inel> how do i start gnome network manager from terminal?
<mister> branko89, how did you do it... you have to give more info if you wnat help... we can not read minds
<sent17inel> i was using wicd but now i want to use the ubuntu defualt
<CHABI> yeah, that's what I'm going for, Mister.
<mister> CHABI, ok, first of, vpn is "virual private network" it is for establishing secure network connections, not more not less... it got not too much to do with remote control
<raven> pulseaudio how to setup loopback 5.1 graphical monitor/peakmeter
<mister> CHABI, except if you might want to secure your remote communication
<branko89> I do this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjmF_eqLY7A
<mister> CHABI, what you want now is a software the manages the remote control
<branko89> same
<CHABI> is vinigre not adequate for that?
<mister> CHABI, so what you want is  program called vnc on your windows computer and vnc on your linux compter
<branko89> and now i cant download appl on ubuntu sc
<mister> CHABI, is responsible for sending the screen of the windows computer to your linux computer and seding the keyboard input from linux to windows
<mister> CHABI, i don't konw vinigre
<mister> CHABI, vnc is the best know program in that area
<CHABI> mister, makes sense sofar. Vinigre is Oneiric's built in remote desktop viewer
<sent17inel> anyone know how to start gnome network manager from terminal?
<mister> CHABI, i am not sure if the linux desktop viewer will work with windows
<MonkeyDust> sent17inel  try nm-applet
<sent17inel> thanks monkey
<mister> sent17inel, nm-applet or something like that
<Ibyss> sent17inel: nm-applet &
<mister> oh, too slow sent17inel
<Ibyss> With the ampersand.
<sent17inel> its ok  :) thanks mister
<MonkeyDust> the & makes it rub in the background
<MonkeyDust> run
<CHABI> mister, vinigre has a vcn protocol
<mister> branko89, sorry, i can not help you further... i have to go to bed :(
<sent17inel> k
<mister> CHABI, i was never in the situation to remote control a windows computer from linux ... once i was but the i used teamviewer ... it's a quick and dirty solution
<mister> CHABI, if you are sure that the remoteviewer can handle windows then head on... i am sure there is a good tutoral or how-to in the interwebs
<mister> CHABI, good night
<nrdb> atm the <alt> key can be used to drag a window without using the title bar... the key used, could be configured in previous versions   , I can't find anywhere to change it with this new install... how do I change the key or turn it off all together?
<mister> CHABI, have to o to bed ;)
<CHABI> mister, thanks for the help
<fsmu> hi. I want to conrtibute to ubuntu but I do not know where to start. checked get involved and contribute to pages but get so much mixed up. is there any mentor that I can contact?
<sent17inel> what are you trying to contribute
<fsmu> well I just want to contribute as a coder
<sent17inel> nice
<Benkinooby> fsmu, as a beginner the best thing is to hang around in this irc channel, help whenever you can... that's the best way of learning and seeing where problems are that you could solve
<Benkinooby> fsmu, as a coder you ight look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<robin0800> fsmu: there is a developer blog on omg!ubuntu! which give details of areas of help needed
<raven> pulseaudio how to setup loopback 5.1 graphical monitor/peakmeter
<fsmu> thanks for replies, I want to contribute in developing an application from the start. is it possible for me?
<avsu> why ppl quit?
<Benkinooby> avsu, some1 mentioned before that some irc servers will be restarted...  hence the net split
<Benkinooby> avsu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<avsu> ok then :)
<fsmu> @MonkeyDust, the problem is, I dont have an app to develope in my mind
<ali> hi
<Ibyss> ./gnuducttape server1 server2
<ali> im getting this msg ,what the problem ? " installArchives() failed: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:   unable to create `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i': Input/output error  Error in function:   SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)  dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:   unable to create `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i': Input/output error"
<silentnights> hi all, I have a problem with my laptop temperature, It goes so high, over 90c.. I have gone all the way looking for a solution and Ifound out I have to configure /etc/sensors.d/sensors.conf but I don't know what to add there, and I don't really understand the man page for sensors.conf
<whitekidney> Is there a easier way to mount windows shares in linux than use smb? I keep getting "Mounting failed" or something even though I'm putting in the right IP and share (No user/pass required)
<ali> any help please?:) im trying to add language and getting this error,why that plesae?
<ali> installArchives() failed: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:   unable to create `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i': Input/output error  Error in function:   SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)  dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:   unable to create `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i': Input/output error
<lool-test> hmm
<silentnights> ali: r u sure u have enough space in /var ??
<Benkinooby> hi, i am in wireless lan... shouldn't i see the traffic of other computers?
<sc30317> does anyone know why when I try and start Sauerbraten in Ubuntu 11.10 my whole system locks up?
<ali> i think ,im using usb and added 1.5GB for changes
<aeon-ltd> Benkinooby: no, explain more
<aeon-ltd> Benkinooby: with a wireless card you can see other routers and wireless devices on the same frequency
<aeon-ltd> what is this a netsplit?
<jafo_> ali: Does the "dmesg" command, showing kernel log information, show anything interesting, like a kernel oops or I/O errors?
<jafo_> ali: I replied to you.
<ali> yea hard to see in here sec ill check
<silentnights> here is my output of sensors command http://paste.ubuntu.com/767382/
<ali> im getting very long output where  should i check?
<Benkinooby> aeon-ltd, i have 2 laptops in the same wireless lan... now i want to see what one laptop is doing with running wireshark on the other... i only see the activity if laptop 1 pings laptop 2 with wireshart... but if laptop 1 goes to internet i dont see anything on laptop 2
<whitekidney> Is there a easier way to mount windows shares in linux than use smb? I keep getting "Mounting failed" or something even though I'm putting in the right IP and share (No user/pass required)
<antipragmatist> hi
<antipragmatist> is this the place for help with ubunboo-boo 11.10?
<aeon-ltd> Benkinooby: i am not sure, iirc one of the wireless cards need to be in a different mode to see those kind of packets
<aeon-ltd> Benkinooby: #backtrack-linux will likely know more
<antipragmatist> I have laptop running nvidia quadro fx3600M , but it will not dual display when i plug in second mionitor
<sc30317> does anyone know why when I try and start Sauerbraten in Ubuntu 11.10 my whole system locks up?
<silentnights> can someone help me with my laptop temperature problem?
<raven> pulseaudio how to setup loopback 5.1 graphical monitor/peakmeter
<teratoma> should i inflict the latest version of ubuntu on someone , or the LTS version ?
<Benkinooby> aeon-ltd, ok, thank you
<sent17inel> ok yea nevermind those aren't really windows programs
<antipragmatist> my freind warnerd me that ubuntu 11.10 was a boo-boo
<antipragmatist> :(
<silentnights> can someone suggest what config should Iadd to sensors.conf ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/767382/
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<antipragmatist> when I installed ubuntu 11.10 I made uboo-boo
<antipragmatist> i:(
<antipragmatist> :(
<antipragmatist> aint no help here?
<owenll> antipragmatist http://askubuntu.com/questions/67495/getting-dual-monitors-to-work-on-11-10
<silentnights> so no one to help with a little temperature problem? (A)
<antipragmatist> thank yee
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<HFSPLUS> shit
<HFSPLUS> never mind that sorry
<HFSPLUS> hi
<Myrtti> lool-test4: pick a nickname and stick to it
<whitekidney> why the hell does ubuntu ask me for a domain name when connecting to a windows share? I'm not running a domain on my home network..
<lool-test4> Myrtti: Ups, sorry; should rather use a test channel rather than being here; thanks for the heads up
<HFSPLUS> How the fuck do i installon NTFS?
<whitekidney> why the hell does ubuntu ask me for a domain name when connecting to a windows share? I'm not running a domain on my home network. Is there any way around this? I can't connect to my windows share because of this.
<pangolin> !language | HFSPLUS
<Myrtti> HFSPLUS: mind your language
<ubottu> HFSPLUS: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Myrtti> HFSPLUS: and you don't install on NTFS
<HFSPLUS> pangolin: does free speach apply?
<Myrtti> HFSPLUS: no.
<HFSPLUS> why the fuck not?
<pangolin> HFSPLUS: no it doesn't
<HFSPLUS> whatever
<Ravior> perfect
<Dj_FlyBy> some people just don't learn
<whitekidney> I'm minding my language.
<ladywiedma> quit
<Ravior> the ubuntu update manager freezes everytime
<Ravior> each time
<whitekidney> why does ubuntu ask me for a domain name when connecting to a windows share? I'm not running a domain on my home network. Is there any way around this? I can't connect to my windows share because of this.
<ali> may i have little help please? dont matter what im trying to install iim getting error :"E: Unable to locate package..."
<whitekidney> And where do I view samba error messages? there are no detailed error messages..
<diverdude> Hello, how do i find out what group a user belongs to?
<Flannel> diverdude: `groups username`
<howarder> Hi all! I am having an issue with Ubuntu 11.10  ... I seem to be continually getting logged off when simply browsing the web. Anyone familliar with this issue?
<Myrtti> diverdude: groups username - or id
<Alonea> ok, so I made a bootable usb with persistence. How do I get it to auto go into the OS without having to click the Try Kubuntu every time?
<incorrect> can you get gnome classic desktop with 11.10?
<ali> may i have little help please? dont matter what im trying to install iim getting error :"E: Unable to locate package..."
<asjsajs> shit
<hejar> hej
<howarder> ali, are you using the software manager to install?
<hejar> detta chatt liknar mirc
<hejar> hi
<hejar> i am a new user
<ali> im just trying in terminal
<hejar> for linux
<hejar> and i need help
<Myrtti> hejar: hi, welcome to #ubuntu
<hejar> for msn and yahoo messenger and skype
<hejar> thanks Myrtti
<howarder> Ali, what package are you trying to install?
<ali> im trying install flashplugin-nonfree
<Alonea> ali: try refreshing your package list
<Alonea> ali: and make sure its not locked
<ali> how so please
<raven> pulseaudio how to setup loopback 5.1 graphical monitor/peakmeter
<Myrtti> hejar: which part are you having trouble exactly?
<Alonea> ali: apt-get update
<silentnights> I have my laptop overheat, is there a way to make my fan run faster?? I think I need toconfigure /etc/sensors.d/sensors.conf but I am not sure what to add there
<ali> yea i just wrote that saw from google
<silentnights> here is the output of sensors command http://paste.ubuntu.com/767382/
<Alonea> ali: to refresh.
<ali> that update some but still the same
<serega_by> Hi all
<serega_by> who can help me
<Alonea> ali: you using sudo?
<aeon-ltd> ask away
<serega_by> I install wheezy debian
<ali> yes
<apwbdjp> !help | serega_by
<ubottu> serega_by: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<serega_by> i want to install drivers for video adapter
<hejar> Marrti i just need msn and yahoo and facebook in ubantu
<serega_by> nVidia geForce 6150SE
<serega_by> how i can make it ?
<Alonea> hejar: I use pidgin personally
<Myrtti> serega_by: if you've got debian, then this isn't your channel
<BarkingFish> serega_by: You need to go to #debian - we only deal with Ubuntu here
<serega_by> ok
<hejar> how i get to instail
<hejar> and some
<Alonea> ali: um, you don't have another package manager open right?
<hejar> links
<ali> any idea please?:)
<hejar> ?
<ali> no
<Alonea> hejar: just install with apt-get
<incorrect> gnome-classic is not actually gnome 2 is it?
<apwbdjp> hejar, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<silentnights> can someone help me with my laptop overheat problem?
<incorrect> you can't actually configure the layout?
<dagerik> how to turn off screensaver? cant find anything in system settings
<trism> incorrect: alt+right click the panel to edit it (and yes it is gnome 3 fallback, not gnome 2)
<apwbdjp> silentnights, if it's software issue, we can, if it only needs a new fan, then you know what to do
<incorrect> trism, thanks
<silentnights> apwbdjp: It's a software issue for sure, cause the fan is running slow and It goes faster when the heat goes up, but I think It needs calibration
<incorrect> oh compiz doesn't work for sliding the desktop around
<apwbdjp> silentnights, the fan is usually controlled by the bios, I never heard about an uncalibrated fan. Is CPU usage too high from the moment you start the machine?
<silentnights> apwbdjp: here is output of sensors command : http://paste.ubuntu.com/767382/    as you can see the temperature is 79, and the fan is not running at full speed yet
<Alonea> ali: what package are you trying to install again?
<ali> flashplugin-nonfree
<silentnights> apwbdjp: no, the cpu is not too high.. I don't think so... From what I read throw googling I might need to edit /etc/sensors.d/sensors.conf and set low and high values for the fan. but I am not sure.
<pion> bonsoir
<slugzzz> Hey all... I am having some major issues with Ubuntu 11.10. I keep getting logged out when browsing the web, whether it is on Firefox or Chrome.... any suggestions?
<Talish> Can anyone tell me how I can get rid of the sidebar thing on ubntu 11.00?
<apwbdjp> silentnights, as I said, the fan is (usually, on all hardware that I dealt with) controlled by the bios, not by the os
<silentnights> apwbdjp: I don't know how to debug the issue, if you can suggest anything it would be great, btw my fan goes faster when the temperature goes higher like 85 or something
<Alonea> ali: did you add the restricted packages to your list?
<brightspark> pion- Anglais ici, si tu veux parler francais: #ubuntu-fr
<keithclark> I created a link to a directory in my /home directory.  I can access it fine when I'm on the physical machine but when I try and access it via ftp, it gives me an "This link cannot be used, because its target "/media/f8a84f74-ec09-4912-bb46-bd176c7777d7/Videos" doesn't exist." error.  I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong here.
<Alonea> ali: its not in the default list
<raven> pulseaudio how to setup loopback 5.1 graphical monitor/peakmeter
<apwbdjp> silentnights, did you try burning the cpu until it shuts down? See at which temperature is dies? (make sure you've got enough security on your cpu before doing this)
<ali> dunno what you mean:S i just installed ubuntu on the usb and trying to start add packages
<brightspark> keithclark, is it a symbolic link or a hard link?
<ali> that the first
<slugzzz> Talish, you have to install a special plugin for compiz manager.
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, NO DONT DO THAT. DONT OVER HEAT YOUR CPU!
<Talish> sluggz how do I even use compiz? and where can i get this plugin?
<keithclark> brightspark, I created it in nautilus via 'make link'
<silentnights> apwbdjp: no, I did not try to, but my laptop hangs sometimes when it goes overheat.
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, what is your problem exactly ?
<Alonea> ali: ok, go to your package manager and check the rest of the repos. Its in one of those.
<MahaVishnu> apwbdjp, it's not a good idea to tell someone to over heat an electronic device just for future reference.
<ali> you mean maybe update manager?
<Alonea> ali: I haven't used gnome in forever, so I don't know what package maanger it uses anymore
<apwbdjp> MahaVishnu, I don't know, it's getting pretty hard to fry a cpu these days..
<keithclark> brightspark, I assume that would be a symbolic link?
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: my temperature is always high, the minimum when I just start my laptop is 55, and usually when It's idle in 60... And the temperature goes over 90c many times :s
<BarkingFish> silentnights: which CPU?
<incorrect> can i change the theme?
<Alonea> ali: you are trying to get flash correct? I believe its included in chrome automatically.
<apwbdjp> MahaVishnu, but still, I admit it's not very safe either.
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, have you tried using an air duster and spraying it n the vents? is your fan running, are you using this laptop on a completely flat surface ?
<nrdb> atm the <alt> key can be used to drag a window without using the title bar... the key used, could be configured in previous versions   , I can't find anywhere to change it with this new install... With ccsm I completly disabled the 'Move Window' plugin... but the <alt> can still move the window... how do I change the key or turn it off all together?
<brightspark> keithclark, I'm not sure; currently trying to figure it out.  I typically use the terminal to do file manipulation.
<Naynay_> Why isn't ubuntu 11.10 remembering the passwords to any of my wireless access points? Every time I connect to one I have to type the password in
<trism> incorrect: yes, install gnome-tweak-tool
<silentnights> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<incorrect> you are kidding right?
<BarkingFish> silentnights: give me a moment
<brightspark> keithclark, you are correct.  You could see if you get the same behaviour from a hard link.
<trism> incorrect: no, gnome removed the appearance settings (you could just use gsettings from the command line but gnome-tweak-tool is easier)
<ali> but i wanna firefox:S
<incorrect> trism, unbelievable!
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: my laptop is new, so no dust yet... and yes it's on flat surface
<Alonea> ali: yeah, its there. Adobe Flash plugin
<silentnights> BarkingFish: take your time, am here :)
<BarkingFish> silentnights: you need to have your laptop checked over.  90c is the upper thermal shutdown limit on an i5-2410m
<BarkingFish> I suspect that's a fault
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, how new ? 50c-60c on a laptop is ok. but 90c is not. how often is it 90c ?
<brightspark> keithclark, use the command "ln" in the terminal to make a hardlink (it will do symbolic links iff you use the "--symbolic" flag).
<apwbdjp> silentnights, some BIOS's do show temperature, in the setup settings, did you check that?
<keithclark> brightspark, yes, researching now
<Alonea> ali: if you enable those other package locations and search for flash, you will see it.
<MahaVishnu> apwbdjp, that temp will be under like 0% load though.
<apwbdjp> silentnights, if temperature doesn't get high, there, then it's either cpu usage goes too hard for some reason, or sensors is screwing with you
<silentnights> BarkingFish: I tried to install Backtrack just to check if the temperature isthe same and I found thetemperature is much lower, in 40s c
<ali> dont understand you:S i=m realy new to ubuntu
<Alonea> ali: unfortunately, I gotta go. Hopefully you figure it out! If not, I am sure someone else can help
<apwbdjp> MahaVishnu, sure, but he said the temp is high even on idle, so it'll give a slight idea
<ali> k ty
<BarkingFish> silentnights: that is very odd then.
<silentnights> MahaVishny: new as it is 2 months old
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, so it never goes to 90c in a different linux ?
<Alonea> ali: umm, yeah, its under "settings" in whatever your package manager is
<BarkingFish> What version of Ubuntu are you using on your machine, silentnights?
<Alonea> ali: should be a bunch of check boxes under sources or something like that.
<Alonea> ali: look around
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: It goes over 90 if for example am opening many tabs on FireFox
<incorrect> i've somehow lost indicator
<incorrect> how can i get that back?
<keithclark> brightspark, hmm, 'hard link not allowed'
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: only saw got that high on Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 but I haven't tried many distros
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, that is very curious, my girlfriend had a laptop that was getting to 90c it actually turned out to be a faulty h/d was some how affecting the whole system ( when I changed the hd it fixed the temps ) not that this is your problem but it's possible alot of laptop hd/s do go bad.
<BarkingFish> silentnights: that is definitely abnormal for a brand new machine.  My laptop barely passes 65c, and it's about 6 years old.  I only have a Celeron M 1.6Ghz in it.
<silentnights> BarkingFish: Ubuntu 11.10 now
<brightspark> keithclark, you are trying to link to a file on another partition.  I'm not sure how to make that work.  Here is a thought- are you certain the partition is mounted in /media when you try to access it remotely?
<BarkingFish> A new machine, with a relatively new processor in it certainly shouldn't be activating UTEL with just a few progs and tabs running.
<slugzzz> Hey all, ubuntu 11.10 keeps logging me out seemingly randomly while I am on the web... any suggestions?
<BarkingFish> *sorry - damn my shortcuts...
<trism> incorrect: indicator-applet is no longer in the repos, wasn't ported in time, but there is a ppa: https://launchpad.net/~jconti/+archive/gnome3 , and the branch should be merged soon
<silentnights> The thing I notice is that the fan can go much faster, for example now the temp is 66 and I barely hear it running, while when itgoes for example 85 or 90, I start hear it running.
<BarkingFish> that's better.  UTEL should have read upper thermal emergency limit.
<silentnights> so the thing is I need the  fan to run at that high speed earlier
<keithclark> brightspark, yes, mounted fine
<BarkingFish> I had my shorthand plugin on
<BarkingFish> :)
<incorrect> trism, i am a bit confused, i something as i installed xubuntu thinking there was no way to get a gnome 2 type interface
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, how fast is your fan spinning, you can do 'sensors' in a terminal
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: no it doesn't show it's speed with sensors: here is output http://paste.ubuntu.com/767382/
<trism> incorrect: xfce has an indicator applet that should be installed by default, maybe you just need to add it to the panel
<apwbdjp> silentnights, that's not controlled by the OS, generally, the fanspeed is a BIOS matter.. and I still have the feeling that sensors is lying to you
<brightspark> keithclark, Is your FTP set up to allow access to places other than the home directory?  It may be a security feature preventing you from accessing files you are not permitted to.
<trism> incorrect: sorry I thought you were still using gnome 3 fallback
<owenll> Has anyone managed to get http://www.channel4.com/programmes/4od Channel 4 on demand to work on Ubuntu / Linux?
<silentnights> apwbjp: but the laptop goes so slow when the heat goes up so it seems not to be lying
<robin0800> !notunity | incorrect
<ubottu> incorrect: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<apwbdjp> silentnights, you say that it does show you over 90° and the machine keeps running. Wouldn't an i5 go into security shut down, at this temp?
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, I hate to say it, but did you check these temps in windows also just to be double sure, can you feel a hotspot near the fan ?
<keithclark> brightspark, ahh, this might be, not sure
<slugzzz> Has anyone else experienced issues with 11.10 logging out randomly?
<incorrect> robin0800, i got that far, i just trying to get back to something closer to gnome2 desktop this time last year
<Talish> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the sidebar in 11.10?
<keithclark> slugzzz, no.  Works fine for me.
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: No I don't have windows installed, and yes it seems hot around the fan.
<incorrect> Talish, go back to gnome-classic like me
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, like I said before, I have encountered a failing HD that will cause system heat in a laptop (somehow idk how) have you checked the s.m.a.r.t status of the h/d ?
<brightspark> keithclark, can you access ".." ie the directory level up in FTP?
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: no I haven't, how can I do so?
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, is it an HP laptop lol.
<apwbdjp> slugzzz, I did have that. For me it was X segfaulting (Ubuntu Netbook, two years ago), I reinstall the system from nothing, and it's working fine. I'm sure this is of no help, but still, just to answer your question.
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: No, It's a lenovo G570 :)
<hejar> thanks
<hejar> its work now
<robin0800> incorrect: well I think gnome classic is very configurable and can even run compiz
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, ahh good hp is crap. anyway in a terminal type sudo palimpsest you might have to do sudo apt-get install palimpsest
<roasted> Has anybody successfully used the open source ATI drivers with a laptop and used HDMI out with no issues?
<slugzzz> apwbdjp, I've heard of that issue.... I don't think it is that, though... I had no problems until the most recent batch of software updates.
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, select a drive in the left pane of that program, and then in the top right you see a button for like check smart status.
<incorrect> ok my next question, can i get compiz running with gnome classic?
<slugzzz> It's really driving me absolutely mad.
<slugzzz> incorrect, of course.
<incorrect> slugzzz, do i need to install anything?
<uira> Someone can help-me with my 1366x768 macbookair display. 4.1, 11 inch
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: It says disk is healthy
<uira> the resolution doesnt work
<slugzzz> incorrect, you should install the compiz manager tool from the software center.
<Talish> incorrect how do i do that?
<apwbdjp> silentnights, how about it's temperature? (clic the SMART Status to have a full report)
<robin0800> incorrect: yes see webupd8 article
<keithclark> brightspark, no, I cannot
<MahaVishnu>  silentnights. silentnights hit view smart data then run self test just to be double sure.
<aikInsaan|home> what's the command to find out the kernel & os version etc that you are currenly using on bash
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: It's temp is 40 and I started the selftest
<slugzzz> Is anyone here running ubuntu on an Alienware m15x?
<poz> ubottu, you are my hero
<ubottu> poz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, you said this is 2 months old. when did the problem start? and the failing drive I had also had a normal temperature. but it did fail the selftest.
<aikInsaan|home> what's the command to find out the kernel & os version etc that you are currenly using on bash
<poz> MahaVishnu!!
<brightspark> keithclark, look up "ftpchroot".  It sounds like the tool you need.
<Talish> Who can help me 1 on 1 to make ubuntu 11.04 look like 10????????/
<aikInsaan|home> where is the x11vnc binary kept?
<robin0800> slugzzz: that won't get compiz to run it needs a hack
<poz> Talish, 11.04 looks like 11.1 already
<aikInsaan|home> I get 'couldn't find package x11vnc' when I do go 'apt-get install x11vnc'
<poz> what is the difference?
<aeon-ltd> aikInsaan|home: uname -a
<Talish> poz: i ment 10
<aeon-ltd> aikInsaan|home: lsb_release -a
<poz> oh i see
<Talish> @poz I want to get rid of the sidebar
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: The self test went fine, I first installed ubuntu 11.04 on it, and I noticed it hangs from time to time, I never suspected the temperature thing, and later I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 and then i noticed sometimes it goes slow when I open many tabs onfirefox with many youtube for example... so I started to investigate the temperature, and I found out it's temp is always high.
<poz> sorry, i thought you ment change the .04 into a .1
<poz> you dont like the side bar?
<robin0800> !notunity | Talish
<ubottu> Talish: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Talish> Nah I prefer the old ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> aikInsaan|home: you need to either get a ppa or enable whatever repo x11vnc is in
<poz> so why not install the old ubuntu?
<bob_> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<mongy> Talish,  Xfce
<bob_> Gnome 3, but classic
<aikInsaan|home> aeon-ltd: ppa?
<Talish> whats xfce?
<BoomerBile> can anyone point me to a guide for setting up wireless connections using wpa2 personal without using network manager and preferably with bonding support... i've got the bonding set up but I have no idea how to use the new /etc/network/interfaces file with wpa2 or wireless
<aeon-ltd> !ppa | aikInsaan|home
<ubottu> aikInsaan|home: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<MahaVishnu>  silentnights sorry I lagged out for awhile. when did your problem start with this laptop ?
<bob_> xface is another desktop
<bob_> xfce rather
<aikInsaan|home> aeon-ltd: thanks!
<incorrect> compiz doesn't seem to start with gnome-classic
<bob_> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<roasted> Has anybody successfully used the open source ATI drivers with a laptop and used HDMI out with no issues?
<poz> mahavishnu, were you the guy who helped me yesterday?
<MahaVishnu> poz, yea man ;-)
<robin0800> incorrect: see webupd8 article
<keithclark> brightspark, could it be because I've not modified my fstab for this drive?
<poz> can you tell me about the blacklist, like what it does? or are you busy helping someone right now?
<incorrect> robin0800, maybe i missed something
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: I think ever since i purchased it, but I did not notice till later. I had Ubuntu 11.04 installed and noticed it hangs from time to time, And I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 and noticed it slows down, so I started to suspect the temperature, and I set the sensors and noticed temp is high
<MahaVishnu> poz, it's a list of 'kernel modules' that the kernel is told to 'blacklist' or 'ignore' on bootup so they are not loaded on the system.
<robin0800> incorrect: it needs a hack see the article
<brightspark> keithclark, If stuff is mounting correctly I doubt it, I think FTP's security is simply denying you access to anything outside of your home directory.
<keithclark> brightspark, I believe that there is a settings file for that, no?
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, since it is 2 months old, contact lenovo since it's under warranty it sounds like it might be somehow defective since it is too new to be clogged with dust. and you can feel the heat on the bottom like I could with my gf's laptop. I would imagine that some piece of hardware is faulty since an i5 should take alot to get to those temps you are showing.
<brightspark> keithclark, I think you need to enable access to /media by using ftpchroot or similar.
<owenll> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<varun06> Eclipse process doesn't stop even after exiting from Eclipse
<varun06> any idea
<brightspark> keithclark, http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ftpchroot&sektion=5
<ali> ?
<ali> may i have little help please?:) im trying to install flash and adding langauge and cant both:S
<poz> oh ok, well thank you again for your help yesterday. mashavishnu
<cheshire_fox> I'm on 10.10 and my wireless driver now refuses to work after updating to the latest kernel from the official repos.  It's a broadcom chipset
<poz> so what does the "tpm_tis" kernal do?
<MahaVishnu> poz, were you just curious are you having some problem still ?
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: but isn't it weird that it's not same hight temperature with backtrack??
<apwbdjp> !broadcom | cheshire_fox
<ubottu> cheshire_fox: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<poz> curious as to what it does
<trism> ali: make sure multiverse is enabled and install flashplugin-installer (or enable partner and install adobe-flashplugin)
<poz> i guess i can google it
<ali> :S
<roasted> Has anybody successfully used the open source ATI drivers with a laptop and used HDMI out with no issues?
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, yea I guess. but there is no reason if you are not running anything on ubuntu that it should get hot either. 40-60c I have seen on laptops normally.
<poz> i agree
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: I guess I will try install other distro and check as well, and at last I will install Windows and see.
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, are you using the cpufreq adjuster applet at all?
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: yes am setting it on demand, if not using it, it even normally goes higher faster
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, and you installed 64bit ubuntu right?
<silentnights> yes
<MahaVishnu> wtf -_-
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: what's wrong? :D
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, hrm. im almost at a loss here then, idk why it's cooler on backtrack it really shouldn't be.
<cheshire_fox> apwbdjp: lspci didn't give me anything
<MahaVishnu> I was half hoping you installed 32bit and thats why it was getting hot heh.
<cheshire_fox> wait, tried it again and now it did
<cheshire_fox> wtf
<fizyplankton> is there a way to make the command "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" execute at startup? i need it to launch up the wifi drivers, and it is really annoying having to type it every time.
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: I can install backtrack again and see how is it goin, and I will try Fedora as well just to double check the problem there
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, if you would like.. im still leaning towards faulty hardware some how.
<trism> fizyplankton: add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, what do you have in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq
<apwbdjp> MahaVishnu, I agree, brand new i5 should NOT reach 90° this easily.
<fizyplankton> trism: and is there anyway to make ndiswrapper modprobe-able without root? my wifi drivers occasionally crap out on my, so i cant SSH in, so i was thinking aboiut setting up a script to "sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" every day at like 3 am or so just to refresh the drivers
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: nothing
<yamahaalex37> installing ubuntu, has network error
<yamahaalex37> on my laptop with integrated wireless
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, call lenovo, get it looked @ COULD be a bug with that specific model, can you paste the model again? like me and apwbdjp it *really* should not get that hot only time I ever got my i3 that hot I had accidently unplugged the fan cleaning it out.
<yamahaalex37> Network autoconfig failed, your network probably not using DHCP protocol
<yamahaalex37> does this mean i probably wont get wireless internet with my laptop?
<keithclark> anyone else know why I cannot access a symbolic linked directory via ftp?  I can when on the physical machine.
<MahaVishnu> keithclark, cause symbolic links don't work in ftp.
<keithclark> MahaVishnu, ok, how to make it work then?
<yamahaalex37> Network autoconfig failed, your network probably not using DHCP protocol
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: it's lenovo G570, here is link on lenovo http://consumersupport.lenovo.com/us/en/DriversDownloads/drivers_list.aspx?CategoryID=130485
<MahaVishnu> keithclark, the link cannot extend to where the ftp user does not have access to go. do you know what I mean ?
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: try turning off DHCP in ubuntu;s wireless options, and make sure you router IS using DHCP. more than one thing administering DHCP results in network errors
<CarlFK> keithclark: often ftp server will chroot to something, and if the symlink links out of it, no access
<sebastian> aa
<keithclark> MahaVishnu, yes, how to grant permission?
<CarlFK> keithclark: or the server doesn't follow links.  apache is that way by default I think.
<silentnights> Mahavishnu, apwbdjp: Thank you both.. I will do more testing with other distros and see what I get
<MahaVishnu> keithclark, make the ftp user owner of that folder? im not really sure sorry.
<slugzzz> Hey all... so Ubuntu seems to keep logging out on me randomly... but especially when I full-screen a youtube video... any ideas?
<MahaVishnu> I have *NEVER* used ftp lol.
<yamahaalex37> fizyplankton, i believe my router is dhcp
<inertial> if I check the 'Source code' option in the package manager, should I be able to see source packages for every single package or is it just select ones? I am looking for the source package for libstdc++
<apwbdjp> silentnights, if on all the distros you'll be testing temp with sensors, then think of trying Windows too
<yamahaalex37> i see dhcp address and mac addresses in 192.168.0.1
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: btw o you know what does /etc/sensors.d/sensors.conf then if it doesn't control fan?
<keithclark> MahaVishnu, I need to access some files on a mounted drive on a remote computer.  How else to access them?
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, have you done all the bios updates for that machine? they might require windows anyway.
<apwbdjp> silentnights, it's probably faulty hardware, but it's still worth checking before shipping it back
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, that controls your sensors command
<murfie> oh, how about a nice off-topic chat?
<trism> inertial: with the source enabled, you just need to use: apt-get source package_name; and you can download the source into the current directory
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: right click on the wireless icon, chick edit connections, wireless, select the one your using, click edit, then click ipv4 settings, try automatic(DHCP), then go to ipv6 and make sure its disabled. if that wont work, try all the different ipv4 things under method
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, my fans show up in my sensors command. Im on a desktop though....   fan2:        2547 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)
<user82> does anyone know how i can preview a animated wallpaper in gnome 3?
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: No, haven't done the update. will try it once I install windows for testing
<apwbdjp> keithclark, mount the drive inside a folder, somewhere the user has access to?
<inertial> trism: thanks I'll try that
<yamahaalex37> fizyplankton, thanks. its not installed yet. but i will when it is
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, thats what i'd do. if windows runs hot. or if the bios updates don't fix it. id call lenovo period ;-)
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: what isnt?
<yamahaalex37> ubuntu
<yamahaalex37> this was on install autoconfig
<keithclark> apwbdjp, not sure how to do that exactly
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: do you know why my fan speed doesn't show it's speed with sensors command?
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, always possible its an ubuntu bug just doesn't seem like it.
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: just cutious, what ubuntu are you installing?
<yamahaalex37> 11.10 i believe
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, no, try doing sudo sensors-detect and follow the onscreen instructions.
<_cb> clear
<_cb> Is there a way to put a folder on the application bar on the left on Unity?
<apwbdjp> keithclark, you check out mount to see the decide name and where it's mounted, then you unmount it, mkdir a new mount location into your home, and mount /dev/device new_location, (not very clear, I admit..)
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: ok. im using 10.04 LTS, so i dont know that much about oneiric. i only use lucid. never used maverick, tried natty once, hated it, and never used oneiric
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: I did sudo sensors-detect and followed the instruction from ubuntu, I saw some people use fancontrol to control their fan speed, I just don't know how to... lol
<cheshire_fox> Alrighty, I installed the STA driver for my chipset using that fairly simple how to, but now the gnome network applet says that the 'device is not ready (firmware missing)'  I presume I can't use the STA drivers then?
<trism> _cb: you can create a .desktop file that runs: nautilus /path/to/folder
<trism> _cb: then drag and drop that to the launcher
<inertial> fans are often controlled by I2C.. the lm-sensors.org page has more info
<yamahaalex37> wtf
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, being a laptop, it might only have a coretemp-isa-* sensor chip not a. it87* type sensors ( the one that show fan speed )
<yamahaalex37> i am on install: Partition Disks
<keithclark> apwbdjp, yeah did not follow you at all.
<yamahaalex37> sda, b, or d?
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: yes right it only has coretemp-isa-0000
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: if your still configing the install, dont worry about the wireless not working. thats like being upset that your child cant read or write when your wife is only 3 months pregnant
<yamahaalex37> ok fizyplankton
<yamahaalex37> how do i know which disk is which
<yamahaalex37> resize SCSI 1, 2, or 6
<yamahaalex37> all say (0,0,0)
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: how many physical harddrives are in your machine?
<inertial> trism: is there some extra step to automatically unpack the package and apply any ubuntu specific patches to it?
<_cb> trism will give that a try. Thanks !
<cheshire_fox> fizyplankton: I'm the one worrying about her wireless not working :P
<fizyplankton> cheshire_fox: not trying to be rude, but who are you?
<Ibyss> yamahaalex37: sda = drive 1. sdb = drive 2,             sda1 = partion1 on drive 1.        sda2 = partition2 on drive 1.
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, you can't run fancontrol with no it87 from what i'm reading ... no way to control the fan.
<yamahaalex37> fizyplankton, 2
<kashyap1> what does this mean  Makefile:415: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop. oe_runmake faiiiiled
<yamahaalex37> i did manual, found the free space, and said auto partition
<trism> inertial: that should happen automatically for most packages
<yamahaalex37> it made 2 partitions, one was swap
<BoomerBile> can anyone point me to a guide for setting up wireless connections using wpa2 personal without using network manager and preferably with bonding support... i've got the bonding set up but I have no idea how to use the new /etc/network/interfaces file with wpa2 or wireless
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: it should do that
<silentnights> Mahavishnu: Ok, thanks a lot. at least now I don't have to keep looking... That was about to drive me nuts :)
<inertial> trism: it decided to download gcc instead of libstdc++, and it seems there are some ubuntu specific patches to be applied.. well if you don't know, don't worry, I'll figure it out..
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: the swap partition is like an extension of your RAM, should the computer ever need it
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, when you get to windows install 'speedfan' it will show you all your sensors info.
<yamahaalex37> is swap like pagefile
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: yes exactly
<[deXter]> Hi all, I'm unable to browse SMB shares on my network using Nautilus.. however, smbclient seems to work just fine. The error message in Nautilus is "Unable to mount location - failed to retrieve share list from server". Any ideas how to fix it? Thanks.
<yamahaalex37> is 6gb ext and 7gb swap enough for ubuntu?
<Idk123> whois idk123
<MahaVishnu> silentnights, maybe your fans will show / maybe not. but like I said a few times if it is hot in windows too and the bios updates don't fix it being hot atleast in windows then it *could* be an ubuntu bug but likely hard ware call lenovo make them fix it!
<trism> inertial: if you just: apt-get source gcc; you won't get the right package
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: 6bg is rather small for the install, but not unbearable, and how much ram do you have?
<trism> inertial: you will want, for instance: apt-get source gcc-4.6
<nevyn> [deXter]: are you on a domain? if not are the shares everybody full control in their sharing controls?
<kn_> hi!i have a small problem with ubuntu 9.10, when i want to install chrome, i have something like that: Error: libasound2 (>>1.0.22)
<yamahaalex37> wtf!!
<yamahaalex37> AN installation step failed, the failing step is: select and isntall software
<[deXter]> nevyn: Nope I'm not on a domain, this is a home network.. I'm able to browse the shares from windows machines just fine
<silentnights> MahaVishnu: ok thanks. I will try windows ASAP and see. It's annoying I can't fully use it cause of a heat issue, hope to see you tomorrow to tell u the results, Thanks again :)
<kashyap1> Can anyone Help with this problem: what does this mean  Makefile:415: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop. oe_runmake failed :: linux-libc-headers??
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: also, is it ext or is it ext3/4?
<silentnights> nite nite Ubuntu :-)
<yamahaalex37> 4 i think
<Ibyss> kn_: sudo apt-get install libasound2
<yamahaalex37> but install failed
<nevyn> [deXter]: is workgroup set the same in samba as on the windows systems?
<yamahaalex37> coudl this have to do with SSD, AHCI mode
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: hrm. try redoing it. also, are you trying to dualboot it? or can ubuntu use all the disk space it wantss?
<[deXter]> nevyn: yes, it's "WORKGROUP".. like is said, smbclient works just fine, it's just Nautilus that's causing the issue..
<yamahaalex37> dual boot
<yamahaalex37> coudl this have to do with SSD, AHCI mode
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: ok. dual boots arent that hard to install (i have quad boot), but they certainly do make it somewhat more trickey. not hard, just one more complication
<kashyap1> what does this mean  Makefile:415: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop. oe_runmake faiiiiled
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: it might. if you have a plain harddrive, i would try than, then if that works, try the SSD
<yamahaalex37> fizyplankton, it was ext4, is that correct
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: ok good. you had me concerned for a minute
<kn_> Ibyss: failed, libasound2 have the newest ver.
<yamahaalex37> im trying to resize swap to 2
<yamahaalex37> and ext4 to 10
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: how much ram do you have?
<yamahaalex37> 8
<yamahaalex37> 8gb
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: then ideally, swap should be 16 gb. how big are your drives?
<MahaVishnu> I doubt you need 16gb swap though ;-P
<yamahaalex37> my ssd is 70
<yamahaalex37> with 14 free for this
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: then 10 and 2 should be good. not ideal, but good
<fizyplankton> MahaVishnu: its reccommended to ahve 2x the ram for swap. although i butchered my install and i have 4 gigs ram, and closer to 22 gigs of swap. dont ask how. i dont like to talk about it
<kashyap1> Hello HELP! package linux-libc-headers-2.6.20-r7: task do_configure: failed
<kn_> Ibiss are you there?
<_cb> the partiton that holds most of my data is mounted to /media with a very long name. To rename it, do I just rename the folder in media?
<yamahaalex37> i thought i didnt need swap...
<fizyplankton> _cb: give the partition a label, and ubuntu will use than rather thanthe serial number for the ,mount poiunt
<apwbdjp> yamahaalex37, It's always safer to have swap, I believe
<lduros> hello, my laptop won't actually turn off after I do sudo halt or press the shutdown button in the menu. It will start the process to shut down, but after "will now halt" and "[57.577933] System Halted it just never actually turn off. Any idea what might be going on? :-) This requires me to press the power button for 10 seconds every time
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: you technically dont, but just like pagefile, its is better to have it than to not
<Relondo> Hey, everyone. I need some help installing Ubuntu.
<kn_> someone?
<fizyplankton> lduros: use sudo shutdown -p now
<lduros> fizyplankton: what does that do?
<fizyplankton> lduros: sorry. "sudo shutdown -P now". it tells it to shutdown after it unloads the kernal
<apwbdjp> lduros, it tells the system to power off, after halting
<lduros> fizyplankton: sudo halt doesn't turn off the laptop?
<kn_> i have a small problem with ubuntu 9.10, when i want to install chrome, i have something like that: Error: libasound2 (>>1.0.22)
<fizyplankton> lduros: nope. it does everything EXCEPT pull the plug
<lduros> fizyplankton: odd, I've been using it all the time, but maybe it was debian
<lduros> :-)
<lduros> fizyplankton: ok, good to know
<lduros> :-)
<yamahaalex37> fizyplankton, could fail have been due to lack of internet?
<murfie> yes
<kn_> sudo apt-get install libasound2  failed, libasound2 have the newest ver.
<yamahaalex37> shit
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: very doubtfull, but maybe
<_cb> fizyplankton how do I label a partition in Ubuntu 11.10?
<trism> inertial: ahh, yes seems you need extra steps for the gcc package anyway, see debian/README.source
<fizyplankton> yamahaalex37: try plugging it into a landline, then install
<kashyap1> no one helpful today in room !!!
<qmanjr5> How do I add items to the sidebar in Unity?
<cheshire_fox> ANyone have an idea as to why I would get an 'firmware missing' error after installing the STA driver for my broadcom bm4312 chipset?
<trism> inertial: in general though, most packages using quilt will have patches automatically applied after apt-get source
<Relondo> I have tried with Wubi and by booting from a flash drive on 64-Bit, and I've tried booting from a flash drive with 32-Bit. The problem I'm having is that I can boot to Ubuntu, but once I do, there's no video. I have audio, but nothing shows up. I have also tried booting the 32-Bit version from a flash drive on another computer, but that computer doesn't seem able to boot from USB, so I don't know if it's a problem with the iso or with 
<fizyplankton> _cb: look in system>administration>then disk utility
<kn_> fizyplalankton maybe you will help me?
<fizyplankton> kn_: whats up with you? iv only been paying attn to pings
<apwbdjp> kn_, it tells you libasound2 is at newest version, what makes you think it's not?
<kn_> i have a small problem with ubuntu 9.10, when i want to install chrome, i have something like that: Error: libasound2 (>>1.0.22)
<_cb> fizyplankton thanks. (Will have to figure out how to do it in Unity. Still learning this interface)
<kn_> sudo apt-get install libasound2  failed, libasound2 have the newest ver.
<Relondo> I feel that it's probably something really stupid that I'm overlooking, but I can't for the life of me figure it out. I've also tried booting 64-Bit from CD.
<fizyplankton> kn_: i have no idea
<kashyap1> package linux-libc-headers-2.6.20-r7: task do_configure: failed???????????????????????????
<kn_> and i don't find anythin like this on google;/
<Relondo> Fizzyplankton, you seem to be the knowledgeable one. Any thoughts?
<fizyplankton> _cb: look for disk utility. if you cant find that, gparted is a more powerfull but more user hostile alternative. i reccomment disk utility. look for a way to give the selected partition a laben (note than it will have to be unmounted)
<Ibyss> kn_: From google searching, it suggests your ubuntu is too old.
<fizyplankton> kn_: Relondo _cb yamahaalex37 and everyone else: its din-din time for me. sorry
 * fizyplankton nomms his dinner
<apwbdjp> fizyplankton, enjoy ^^
<_cb> ok the way to find it in Unity one has to click on the icon on the top left and type disk utility.
#ubuntu 2012-12-03
<escott> SierraAR_Web, if you hover over the exclamation mark does it say anything
<escott> SierraAR_Web, that could be your swap but it should say its swap
<SierraAR_Web> escott: Nothing when I hover. But when I go to information, it says unable to detect file system
<d4rkh4nd8> Having a issue connecting my ipod touch 4. I get these mesg (Location is already mounted)  and   Unhandled Lockdown error (-17)
<escott> SierraAR_Web, my guess is that was meant to be swap but got broken
<escott> SierraAR_Web, you might see if there is an entry in the main systems fstab for it, and if not mkswap it, and add it to the fstab
<escott> SierraAR_Web, but clearly not crucial since you havent noticed
<SierraAR_Web> escott: I have no idea what fstab would be
<SierraAR_Web> Havent noticed any issues with anything in regards to system errors or performance
<blackshirt> !fstab
<SierraAR_Web> Is it normal that the partition I just created has 66MB used?
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<d4rkh4nd8> Anyone know how to connect ipod touch to pc using ubuntu ?
<SierraAR_Web> blackshirt: thanks
<thekkid> d4rkh4nd8: to do what?
<SierraAR_Web> I'm going to bounce back to using the HDD, brb
<Wolowitz> pt br ?
<jrib> !pt | Wolowitz
<ubottu> Wolowitz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mrpostman> can anyone help me?
<jrib> !ask | mrpostman
<ubottu> mrpostman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrpostman> I cant seem to get ubuntu to fine my parallel port
<alouwa>  #evilzone
<SierraAR> Yay it worked
<d4rkh4nd8> Anyone able to help me mount my ipod touch PLEASE !
<gogeta> bo
<SierraAR> Thanks escott
<Dakeech> Hello, I am experiencing a bug with my audio when I play Youtube videos. It randomly mutes and unmutes by itself. Any help would be appreciated.
<MK``> Where's the force kill program in 11.10?
<jrib> MK``: use kill, pkill, or xkill
<lockster> Dakeech: Hello, I'm not sure what could cause that, but you could try this: http://mylinuxnotebook.blogspot.com.ar/2008/11/ubuntu-810-flash-sound-problem.html
<isoman2kx> how do I run FSCK from a ubuntu cd?
<isoman2kx> keeps asking me for a password
<isoman2kx> lol
<xangua> lockster: doubt a post from 3 years ago is helpful :P
<xangua> 4 years ago :P
<isoman2kx> hmm?>
<Lachezar> Hey all... My Ubuntu Server LTS upgrade went rather well, but I broke /etc/sudoers trying to migrate it.
<isoman2kx> how to run FSCK in ubuntu CD?
<Lachezar> I can not start the recovery console from GRUB: it just boots the default configuration, and does not allow me to select boot options: How do I run the recovery console, or add parameters to the kernel with this GRUB?
<Lachezar> isoman2kx: Boot the CD, open a console and execute 'fsck /dev/whatever'
<local> python KeyError??? http://bpaste.net/show/sb4kloHDkzZvf6jsro15/             https://github.com/jmunsch/markov_manifestos/blob/master/markov/markovgen.py
<insecticide> having trouble installing i tunes on ubuntu 10.04 using wine any Ideas ?
<Lachezar> Argh... NVM. Holding SHIFT made it pop the boot menu, but I needed a few tries (since I only have KVM).
<jrib> Lachezar: that's strange that recovery mode would not run recovery mode.  Did you check what the grub line actually looks like?  ANyway, you can try ... oh ok
<[Saint]> Does anyone have a suggestion as to what I may be able to do to debug why my machine refuses to wake from hibernate in 12.10 64 bit, but will with 12.10 32 bit?
<MK``> jrib thank you
<[Saint]> Running a 32 bit distro for the sake of hibernation really isn't an option.
<xyzone> [Saint], is it a desktop?
<[Saint]> xyzone: correct.
<xyzone> [Saint], many are just buggy
<xyzone> with suspend
<[Saint]> I managed to get suspend to play nice, but hibernation just refuses to do its thing.
<[Saint]> previous, without some poking, suspend failed also.
<[Saint]> *previously
<xyzone> I never hibernate so can't help, sorry
<[Saint]> Fair enough, I realize it's disabled, likely for a good reason...but, it'd be nice to have.
<[Saint]> things that don't work when they theoretically should annoy me.
<[Saint]> (and lots of others, I imagine)
<xyzone> I guess hibernation sucks that bad
<Lachezar> jrib: I wasn't able to start the recovery mode, since it booted and did not allow me to choose. It's *VERY* hard to hold SHIFT over a KVM. You have to press it in a specific time after the RAID controller boots :-/
<jrib> Lachezar: you can edit the grub line to include init=/bin/bash or boot a live cd.  I don't know if either of these things is possible for you.  Obviously, for the first you still need to hold shift...
<[Saint]> The thing that bug me is that, as far as I'm aware at least, 32 bit vs 64 bit arch shouldn't make a lick of difference to hibernation.
<Lachezar> jrib: Hah :) Try doing that with /etc/sudoers broken :)
<jrib> Lachezar: ah, I meant at the grub screen, you can edit the line there
<krabador> hi people, i need help to install nvidia-173 on ubuntu 12.10
<xyzone> 64 bit is different
<Lachezar> jrib: I wasn't able to open the GRUB screen. It would just skip... But holding SHIFT at the right time did the job: I was able to run in recovery mode.
<jrib> Lachezar: k, cool
<Lachezar> jrib: Some 'smart' guy thought adding '#includedir' to /etc/sudoers would be very fine... Really! I just 'de-commented' it... Hence I broke sudo... Funny... NOT!
<jrib> Lachezar: you should always use visudo :)
<Lachezar> All is well when it ends well...
<Lachezar> jrib: You're right... It's just that these things tend to come up *AFTER* one has broken it.
<ForSpareParts> What program would you guys recommend for downloading youtube videos under Ubuntu? I tried youtube-dl, but it doesn't seem to work.
<jrib> ForSpareParts: what ubuntu version?  youtube-dl works fine here on 12.10
<Tham> a
<almoxarife> ForSpareParts: look at 'minitube'
<BassoPT> Anyone gay herà.
<BassoPT> Here?
<ar9> how can i add the mist icons to ubuntu?
<ar9> or the whatever the fedora defualt blue icons are
<d4rkh4nd8> need help mounting ipod please
<almoxarife> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<BassoPT> I need some booty,...male booty
<TheLordOfTime> BassoPT, that's not on topic here, please stop.  If you have an Ubuntu support question, feel free to ask it, otherwise please stop.
<BassoPT> Ubuntu means gay action in my language
<linuxieus> What is your language?
<linuxieus> lol
<BassoPT> Stratamaru, I'm from Gana, but I live in Spain
<SierraAR> Ubuntu means Ubuntu in my language
<TheLordOfTime> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ar9> how can install fedora blue icon pack in ubuntu?
<BassoPT> So if I go to Ubuntu-off tipoff I can askmfor man on man sex?
<linuxieus> lol... behave BassoPT ;)
 * [Saint] is somewhat disturbed by the sheer amount of people that seem to use IRC as a substitute for a search engine...
<Crshman> anyone know why the bootdegraded=true kernel param would be ignored?
<Crshman> I have it set in my grub boot options but when I fire up the machine it catches a degraded array and drops into busy box
<Lachezar> [Saint]: Well... Search engines are increasingly 'ad-engines', and it requires substantial dzhu-tsu to actually grt something sensible out :(
<Crshman> even though I'm telling the server to continue the boot process
<[Saint]> Lachezar: that's really no excuse, though.
<Lachezar> [Saint]: It is in my book :-/
<[Saint]> Is your book called "How to waste the time of others"? :P
<SierraAR> Lachezar, I usually have no trouble finding useful information on google
<Lachezar> SierraAR: Tc :-/ I usually end up giving up on finding -it- on google around page 3 or 4.
<Lachezar> [Saint], SierraAR: don't get me wrong... I still do Google before I ask, but I end up asking someone instead in 50-50.
<[Saint]> Lachezar: Yeah, don't get me wrong either...If you're at least attempting to find the information yourself first, then you're not the target group I was referring to.
<Lachezar> [Saint]: Point taken.
<Crshman> I have the the bootdegraded=true kernel param set in my grub boot options but when I fire up the machine it catches a degraded array and drops into busy box, any ideas why?
<thekkid> Does anyone have a problem with chrome and fullscreen youtube sometimes?
<almoxarife> thekkid: what problem?
<xyzone> thekkid, all the time
<Lachezar> thekkid: Are you using the HTML-5 version of YouTube? I've had lots of problems... Had to switch to the flash-version.
<thekkid> Lachezar: no it's flash
<thekkid> Lachezar: and it works some times and sometimes it doesn't
<xyzone> flash is terrible
<xyzone> too bad html5 isn't much better
<thekkid> xyzone: agreed
<[Saint]> If it's 64 bit, then, yeah...I have problems with stuttering fullscreen flash sometimes.
<thekkid> [Saint]: any fix?
<[Saint]> flash needs to hurry up and die.
<xyzone> flash is a movie monster, it will never die
<Lachezar> thekkid: Well... I end up opening a console and killing the plugin-container (when using FF though).
<SierraAR> I've not come across any issues using full screen youtube on ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<[Saint]> thekkid: switching to a 32 bit distro...so, yeah, in most cases, not really much of an option.
<SierraAR> This is using firefox
<thekkid> okay
<xyzone> why can't html5 implement vdpau?
<[Saint]> for <insert_reason_here> 32 bit flash is a *lot* better than 64 bit.
<thekkid> development time
<[Saint]> But, yeah, agreed. The sooner HTML5 takes off, the better.
<xyzone> recently the 64 bit version is about as good as the 32 bit, that is, not very
<[Saint]> xyzone: it's still not /quite/ there, but, recently 64 bit flash has made some huge improvements.
<xyzone> [Saint], too bad the development is dead, just maintenance at this point
<gogeta> wake up
<[Saint]> It's a sad case of something that could've been *soooooo* good, but it's crushed by the monster that is flash and sites that simply won't stop using it.
<[Saint]> I'd still like to believe that one day it will be.
<xyzone> crushed by adobe
<gogeta> [Saint]: that becouse webm suck compared to h264 flash
<[Saint]> Not so much Adobe as the developers that refuse to stop using it in their applications/sites/whatever.
<xyzone> well I mean flash was crushed by adobe
<[Saint]> Ahhhh, yes, indeed.
<thekkid> 5 years it'll be gone
<thekkid> mainly thanks to apple and google inadvertently with mobile
<xyzone> replaced by what
<gogeta> thekkid: they said that 5 years ago
<xyzone> html5 still sucks
<[Saint]> that said that 5 years ago...
<[Saint]> haha, snap.
<thekkid> I didn't say replaced
<thekkid> I said gone
<gogeta> the big hold back on h=html5 video is they can insert ads like flash
<xyzone> needs a replacement
<gogeta> cant
<xyzone> they can with javascript
<thekkid> Easily avoidable
<xyzone> same with flash
<gogeta> and not inside the vid
<strat1227> hello all
<xyzone> but you're right that's the reason html5 isn't still used on youtube instead of flash
<gogeta> youtube has html 5
<xyzone> how ironic that chromebooks can't watch youtube videos with ads
<xyzone> yes, but it's only optional, and ad videos don't work
<gogeta> you need to turn it on
<xyzone> I tested it myself the other day at best buy
<strat1227> Is this the proper place to ask some basic support questions for ubuntu 12.10?
<escott> strat1227, yes
<heathjs> so... webgl works in firefox and google-chrome... not chromium... but the desktop doesn't have support for opengl...
<heathjs> halp!
<strat1227> thanks escott
<strat1227> I just installed on an HP Pavilion dv6000, and the "Dash Home" crashes my computer for some reason
<klync> strat1227: what happens when it "crashes"?
<gogeta> xyzone: yea gogle thought webm was the second coming of god but nedding twice the cpu and twice the size killed that idea and everyone stuck with h264
<strat1227> When I open it it's really really glitchy, and if I leave it open for more than 3 seconds or so everything locks up entirely and shuts down
<escott> heathjs, what is the output of "glxinfo | grep -i renderer" and glxinfo | grep -i vendor
<strat1227> "glitchy" means the display has lines all across it, font is unreadable, images don't display, etc
<gogeta> xyzone: html 5 can do that
<strat1227> this is right out of the box
<xyzone> webm was only done to press the h264 patent holders
<xyzone> gogeta, can do what
<heathjs> escott: OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 210/PCIe/SSE2
<gogeta> xyzone: can do h265 video
<gogeta> h264
<xyzone> gogeta, yeah but only on chrome
 * Dr_willis waits for h266
<heathjs> escott: two graphics cards
<escott> heathjs, and the vendor
<heathjs> nvidia
<heathjs> both of them
<strat1227> as such it's quite difficult to launch anything that's not already pinned to the launcher
<gogeta> xyzone: well not only chrome heh as long as you have something like vlc with the broswer plugins it will work on anythung
<heathjs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1406288/
<gogeta> xyzone: or god help us flash
<escott> heathjs, the output of glxinfo | grep -i vendor said nvidia and not nouveau or mesa?
<xyzone> gogeta, plugins? kind of defeats the purpose
<heathjs> correct
<heathjs> i installed the proprietary drivers earlier
<escott> heathjs, ok. then im not sure why it would not be working "in the desktop" in what way is it not working
<heathjs> not transparency...
<gogeta> xyzone: naa its all a plugin its just weather they package it or not
<xyzone> gogeta, html5 is not a plugin
<klync> strat1227: after you login the usual way, try to get a text console by doing ctrl-alt-f1 ... login there and do `grep EE /var/log/X.org.0.log`
<gogeta> xyzone: no but h264 is
<heathjs> systemsettings -> desktop effects -> "Desktop effects are not available on this system due to the following technical issues: Required X extensions (XComposite and XDamage) are not available."
<xyzone> gogeta, no it's not when it's in chrome
<gogeta> xyzone: chromes intergrated ffmpeg codecs
<xyzone> gogeta, which they pay royalties for
<escott> heathjs, thats a strange error message. can you apt-get install libxdamage1 libxcomposite1 and verify those are installed
<escott> heathjs, you can also try grep -i damage /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Crshman> how do I get the current console resolution?
<gogeta> Crshman: xrander?
<Crshman> no gui
<strat1227_> hello sorry, i tried screenshotting the issue and it crashed again
<Crshman> gogeta: let me try it
<strat1227_> if anyone replied please repeat it
<heathjs> escott: [    50.446] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
<Luke> when I plug in my external USB drive, it mounts as read only. how can I fix that?
<gogeta> Crshman: probly ot there if no gui
<Crshman> ah yeah, that command doesn't exist and it looks like it's part of the x11 suite
<heathjs> installing libxdamage and libxcomposite caused something to be installed... it said they were both at the latest versions already
<heathjs> a new nvidia-experimental-310-310.14 dkms file was installed
<heathjs> guess i might restart now...
<gogeta> Crshman: lol i know how to set it but not simply view it
<Crshman> same
<Crshman> i know what I need to add to my grub config but I want to know what it's currently set at haha
<gogeta> Crshman: sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<gogeta> Crshman: it probly will be using the largest one avable
<Dr_willis> Luke,  what filesystem is on the hard drive?
<Luke> Dr_willis: ext4
<Dr_willis> Luke,  then you need to use the normal chown/chmod commands to set the proper ownership and permissions
<Crshman> gogeta: sweet thanks! that worked!
<Luke> Dr_willis: they're set fine on the drive fs. I think it's the mountpoint that's being created as root that's the problem
<gausie> Hi all. I ran "startx -- /usr/bin/Xdmx :1 +xinerama -display :0.0 -display localhost:10.0 -norender -noglxproxy" over SSH on my 12.10 machine. What I was trying to do didn't work. I restarted my computer and now it won't get past the log-in screen - it just bounces me back. What do I do?
<Luke> Dr_willis: I'm not sure how that mount point is being created or why, when I take a user action, it's created as root
<escott> Luke, try fscking the disk. it could be failing into ro mode. also check dmesg to see if that mentions an errors with that drive
<Luke> escott: tried that - the disc is fine
<Dr_willis> Luke,   you could make a fstab entry for it. and mount it by hand. or chown.chmod the mount point AFTER its mounted. that would set the permssions for the 'root' of the filesystem
<gausie> (this is running it as per these instructions: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOzRCBGDVaE from a client that is still working - it's the server which isn't working)
<Luke> Dr_willis: right I don't want to mess with system files. I just want it to work straight away
<Dr_willis> Luke,  as far as i know the permissions of the mountpoint BEFOR its mounted does not matter.  the permissions of the mountpoint after its mounted are defined by the 'root' of the filesystems permissions
<Luke> Dr_willis: when I plug a USB key in it works fine
<escott> Luke, what are the permissions on the mountpoint
<Dr_willis> Luke,  and what FS is on the key?
<Luke> the mointpoint is created on the fly when I plug it in
<Luke> Dr_willis: probably fat32
<Dr_willis> Luke,  thats why then..
<Dr_willis> fat/ntfs re handled differntly
<Luke> escott: permissions on the mountpoint are root 700
<escott> Luke, that would do it. it should be root 777
<dopiwan-> hello, I'm having trouble with video drivers.  I was running vesa ones okay and tried to install nvidia-current and now everytime X tries to load my system crashes.
<Luke> escott: I didn't make the mountpoint. it's created on the fly
<Luke> escott: that's the problem
<dopiwan-> I've uninstalled the nvidia drivers and replaced the Driver "vesa" in my 10-monitor.conf and now when X loads it says "vesa: Ignoring device with a bound kernel driver"
<escott> Luke, is this 12.10 or 12.04
<Luke> 12.10
<escott> Luke, and what is the mountpoint
<Luke> escott: /media/username/external
<escott> Luke, but it is the username of the logged in user
<Luke> yes
<escott> Luke, but /media/username/external is root:root 700. thats weird
<Luke> escott: yeah
<Luke> escott: and when I unmount, those dirs go away
<Luke> they're created dynamically
<Luke> media obviously still exists though
<escott> Dr_willis, i've never been clear on this point of permissions. The root inode of external has a permission, and the inode /media/username/external will have a permission, and they get bound together in some way when mounted. is it possible that one could be wrong but the other ok?
<Dr_willis> escott,  as far as i know.seen the permissiosn of /media/whattever   BEFOR the fs is mounted does not matter - its 'overridden' by the permissions of the fs being mounted
<escott> Dr_willis, so the root inode of the external replaces the inode of the mountpoint
<Dr_willis> this is just what ive 'seen' never really seen it documented
<Dr_willis> escott,  yep. Makes sence to me.
<escott> Luke, ^^^ that would indicate that the root inode of the external is incorrect and a sudo chown/chmod should be a permanent fix
<Luke> it's created dynamically
<Luke> it doesn't exist until it's mounted
<Dr_willis> if i want a user to have FULL access to a exernal ext2/3/4 - i mount  it. then chown the mountpoint. :)
<Dr_willis> Change it AFTER its mounted the first time.. and it should stay that way Luke
<Dr_willis> the actual mountpoint wont matter
<Luke> it doesn't make sense from a usability standpoint that if I plug in a drive, I have to run commands to write to it....
<escott> Luke, there are two inodes involved. one for the mountpoint /media/username/external the other for the root of the external (if the external was bootable the inode that would be / when it was booted)
<blackshirt> wew
<Luke> Dr_willis: I'll try that
<Dr_willis> Luke,  again. You do it ONCE.. and then afterwards it will rember the owner/permissions
<Dr_willis> Untill you move it to a differnt pc. ;)
<Luke> got it
<Luke> i'll try that
<escott> Luke, for an external root:root 777 makes good sense
<Dr_willis> it would be the same if you were mounting it via fstab, or by hand.
<Luke> Dr_willis: the problem is with the username dir, not the base mount point itself: /media/username/extenral... in this case username has incorrect permissions
<Luke> Dr_willis: and that's created by the system when I mount the drive by plugging it in
<Luke> Dr_willis: so it has nothing to do with the drive
<escott> Luke, /media/username is root:root 700?
<escott> Luke, that would make it impossible for you to even see /media/username/external
<Dr_willis> as far as i know.. THe permisisons of the mountpoint do NOT matter befor the drive is mounted.
<Luke> Dr_willis: in other words, it's not the root of the drive that's incorrect, it's the parent dir to the mountpoint that's incorrect
<d4gg3r> hey guys, I am using ps2pdf to convert a eps graph to a pdf one. But it puts it in a page with the graph at its end. can anybody help me make it produce an output with just the graph?
<Luke> Dr_willis: yeah it's the folder that is created to /contain/ the moint point that's incorrect
<Dr_willis>  would seem odd that other disks are getting mounted to /media/BILLGATES correctly
<Dr_willis> and one is not.
<Dr_willis> sounds like a bug if the permissions of the fs are propagateing upward. ;)
<escott> d4gg3r, "graph at its end" what did you expect?
<Luke> Dr_willis: my USB keys are not mounted there.... wierd
<Luke> weird*
<d4gg3r> escott,  I expected a pdf just like the eps file from gnuplot output
<Dr_willis>  the whole /media/ vs /media/user/ is a new feature in 12.10 i think. Ive never really noticed any issues with it.. other then the confusion its caused
<d4gg3r> escott,  just the graph with no extra margins
<escott> d4gg3r, and how is what you are getting different from that
<Dr_willis> could be more NTFS vs Ext  differances inhow the system works
<d4gg3r> escott,  just running ps2pdf 1.eps
<escott> d4gg3r, the "e" in eps means that it has a bounding box. pdf has a standard page dimension (set by your locale preference usually A4 or letter). there will be a margin
<Luke> Dr_willis: yeah it seems to be incorrectly setting up permissions on the user dir unfortunately
<gausie> can noone help me with my log in issue?
<escott> gausie, what is the issue
<Luke> Dr_willis: drwxr-x---+  3 root root   -- that's the actual permissions it creates the user dir with
<Luke> which seems useless
<Dr_willis> Luke,  im not on a ubuntu box so i cant double check mine.
<gausie> escott: thanks for responding. I've posted the question to askubuntu, so better to read the detail there http://askubuntu.com/questions/224816/tried-to-use-xdmx-and-now-i-cant-log-in
<gausie> escott: I'm asking on here too because its quite urgent
<escott> Luke, not sure who should own that, but it certainly shouldnt be 755
<Dr_willis> gausie,  for starters try deleteing the .Xauthority file
<Luke> Dr_willis: actually you know what... it's working now. you were right about chowning the mointpoint
<Luke> Dr_willis: the user dir's permissions are OK i think
<Dr_willis> Luke,  if its owned by the user.. and the permisisons get 'applied' to the parrents.. then that would make sence. ;)
<gausie> Dr_willis: I don't have one (did updatedb and a locate and found nothing)
<Luke> Dr_willis: yeah it's totally fixed now. thanks
<Dr_willis> gausie,  look in the users home dir? try making a new user. see if affects them..  see if the guest user has issues..
<Dr_willis> gausie,  its also possible some other files in the users home are owned by root by mistake.
<gausie> Dr_willis: I can get into the guest user! So what do I do to get me back into mine? Thanks so far!
<Dr_willis> gausie,  test with making a new user. or with the problem user. ive just made a OLDHOME dir in their home and moved everything into it. so i had a clean 'home'  and tested if logging in worked.
<doctorpepper> hi guys.
<Dr_willis> if a new/clean/home worked.. that points to a user setting/file being the issue.
<qualia> why does Urxvt daemon (urxvtd -q -o -f) startup with <root> AND THEN <user> two times ?
<escott> gausie, try "find $HOME -uid 0
<escott> gausie, see if that prints anything out
<Dr_willis> escott,  ;) i was just googling to find that command.. ;P
<escott> Dr_willis, surprisingly hard to find was expecting -owner not -uid
<doctorpepper> can anyone please help me ,  i am trying to run teamfortress 2  on 12.04  but i keep having  a black screen  when i start it
<gausie> escott: hahaha .Xauthority is here it turns out
<Sloofus> Pepper isn't that still beta?
<gausie> escott: just didnt show before
<escott> gausie, files beginning with "." are hidden from normal listings
<doctorpepper> Sloofus: yes , but i seems that  people are playing it . but i can figure out why  it doesnt work  for me
<remu> I'm looking for a command line utility that will organize mp3s in a specific naming convention.
<gausie> escott Dr_willis: fixed! thanks all for the help
<escott> Dr_willis, yeah the mount does replace the inode http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/zos/v1r11/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.zos.r11.bpxb200/happens.htm
<remu> So far the solutions I've found tend to focus on wole albums rather than single songs.
<remu> Any recomendations?
<Sloofus> doctorpepper: a black screen sounds like display issues but I'm not experienced enough to really know
<c2tarun> is gTalk app also available for Ubuntu?
<escott> remu, the problem is identifying a single song is much harder than identifying an album
<xangua> c2tarun: you can use google talk with empathy
<remu> I don't neccessarily need it identified. I was hoping something that would read the id3 tag, and then move it to my music library
<dopiwan-> hello, I'm having trouble with video drivers.  I was running vesa ones okay and tried to install nvidia-current and now everytime X tries to load my system crashes.
<dopiwan-> I've uninstalled the nvidia drivers and replaced the Driver "vesa" in my 10-monitor.conf and now when X loads it says "vesa: Ignoring device with a bound kernel driver"
<remu> put it in the right place, and rename it accordingly
<gausie> Dr_willis: one
<c2tarun> xangua, I am using pidgin right now. But the thing is if I want to ping any of my friends who is offline then I can't. In gTalk if we ping them, they'll get the ping on coming online.
<gausie> Dr_willis: whoops, that was a mistake. Thanks again :P
<doctorpepper> Sloofus: i have seens  something  in the valve linux forum  saying something about updating the drivers from a ppa  but when i tried  to upgrade the driver  it fails
<dopiwan-> can anyone help me with this?
<escott> remu, you could use any of the identifying apps without the identification. i cant think of a cli variant though
<Sloofus> doctorpepper: what card do you have?
<dinosaurvskitten> what's a good linux sound server that has an android client? I'm trying to find something that will basically allow me to tune into my computer's speakers with my cell phone so I can use it as wireless headphones.
<new-volume> criscoinverted
<doctorpepper> intel
<remu> escott, I was hoping for a cli variant so I can run it on my server, and possibly as a cron job
<doctorpepper> Sloofus: Intel
<Sloofus> Intel integrated?
<doctorpepper> yes
<Sloofus> Good luck...
<xangua> dinosaurvskitten: i just turn on bluethooth in my phone and set it as audio exit :)
<doctorpepper> Sloofus:  is it a problem
<Sloofus> doctorpepper: Those cards are utter shite for gaming to begin with. You need a dedicated card.
<Sloofus> Ati or nvidia
<Sloofus> K folks I'm in a pickle. I'm on my phone so sorry for delayed responses. I'm away on business and can't seem to register an internet connection on my lappy. Plugged straight in and eth0 is up. Ubuntu 12.04. Thoughts?
<doctorpepper> well TF2 i an old game so it should be no problem to run it on a laptop with intel graphics
<dinosaurvskitten> xangua: ah, good idea. My workstation doesn't have bluetooth support, but I suppose I could get a usb adapter
<moon`> Hey I haven't used this computer since 2010, I just plugged it back in and got everything working, what would be the best way to go about updating it to a current version of ubuntu?
<designbybeck> Ubuntu on the new Yoga Lenovo? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Lenovo+-+Yoga+IdeaPad+Ultrabook+13.3%22+Touch-Screen+Laptop+-+4GB+Memory+-+Silver/6634279.p?id=1218767481156&skuId=6634279
<xangua> !ot | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> !upgrade | moon`
<ubottu> moon`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<moon`> many thanks jrib
<Sloofus> Anyone care to assist me in gaining inlet access on my Acer aspire one 722? Eth0 isn't 'just working' like it normally does...
<Sloofus> Inet *
<escott> Sloofus, you at a hotel?
<Sloofus> Yessir
<Sloofus> Or maam
<escott> Sloofus, often those are captive networks, and you have to go through some kind of registration process
<escott> Sloofus, usually going to any website will redirect you, if not call down to the front desk and ask how to register your computer
<Sloofus> escott: but I should at least register an IP right?
<mehwork> whenever i touch the right edge of my right monitor my mouse *always* gets messed up, until i refresh my screen or drag my mouse off the screen and back on. Any idea why? This only happens in unity
<escott> Sloofus, they deny outbound connections and capture and redirect all traffic to their servers until you pay
<escott> Sloofus, i would think you would have an ip but everyone does it differently so maybe they want you to do it differently
<Sloofus> escott: free inet access. No regging on my smartphone required, lappy isn't pulling an IP at all
<escott> Sloofus, you can try and manually run dhclient
<KI4RO> Anyone know how to make xset settings permanent?
<Sloofus> Sudo dhclient eth0?
<escott> Sloofus, sure. but even with free they often still want you to plug in your room number so they can disconnect you when your stay is over (and so you dont sit in the lobby after you checkout)
<Sloofus> escott: negative. Just verified with coworker that he did not need to register anything
<Sloofus> escott: he's a windows user
<Bustacap> I have a non ubuntu related question. Will my clothes get somewhat clean if I put them through the washer with no detergent, I ran out and am out of clean clothes and have my first day at a new job tomorrow!
<Sloofus> escott: sudo dhclient eth0 is hanging.... that's not comforting.
<xangua> !ot | Bustacap iy you know is not related, you don't :)
<ubottu> Bustacap iy you know is not related, you don't :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bustacap> :P
<Sloofus> To recap if anyone has any ideas: Acer aspire one 722 w/ Ubuntu 12.04 can't register an IP address at my hotel. No pre-registration is required at my location.
<Sloofus> Eth1 also doesn't seem to be able to pick up any access points
<Sloofus> (WiFi)
<escott> Sloofus, check rfkill
<Sloofus> escott: what args to pass?
<escott> Sloofus, rfkill list eth1
<escott> Sloofus, or list all
<Sloofus> Weird...
<Sloofus> Oh nvm
<Sloofus> escott: rfkill list all shows 2 wireless LANs neither are hard or soft blocked
<escott> Sloofus, anyways dhclient isnt going to do anything for wifi until you associate with the AP. i thought you were hard wired
<Justin_jtb7rmv> ubuntu are you here tomorrow?
<Sloofus> escott: I'm trying both
<Sloofus> escott: let's stick to hardwired for the time being, no?
<escott> Sloofus, usually that works better
<Sharyari> Hi. Since upgrading to 12.10, my laptop doesn't recognize any usb devices (webcam, usb, phone). I can't find a trace of them anywhere when I plug them in (lsusb, dmesg). Any ideas?
<escott> Sharyari, that would suggest your kernel is missing a driver for your usb bus
<Sharyari> escott: I've been trying to modprobe some stuff before, don't remember what, but nothing seemed to work. What should be loaded do you think?
<Sharyari> escott: lsmod | grep usb gives me nothing, so you're definetly right :)
<escott> Sharyari, i have no idea. other than usbhid but thats not the controller that is for hid devices. to have the kernel not contain a controller for a usb bus would be a major regression
<escott> Sloofus, so what is your "ifconfig" output right now
<usr13> Sharyari: You might try modprobe usb_storage and see what that does.
<escott> Sharyari, does lsusb show anything?
<gotenks> hey guys, I need to remove old kernels. I deleted them manually in nautilus but they still show up in grub. and they don't show up in synaptic, how can I solve this?
<Sharyari> nope
<escott> Sharyari, lsusb should ALWAYS show the root hub. if it doesn't...
<Sloofus> escott: showing eth0 and... eth0:avahi?
<Sloofus> escott: displays usual info except ip
<escott> gotenks, you can apt-get remove linux-kernel-versionnumber
<Sharyari> usr13: load correctly, but doesn't detect anything
<escott> gotenks, like sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic
<gotenks> even if they are not visible on synaptic? and I removed them manually on nautilus, somehow they still show up though
<Sloofus> escott: but eth0:avahi shows nothing under "up broadcast multicast" etc
<Sharyari> escott: yeah, it shows the root hub. But nothing on them
<escott> gotenks, so you can dpkg -l "*linux*" and pick what to remove and remove it
<Sloofus> Poor escott ... he's being everyone's superman
<Sharyari> :)
<th3pun15h3r> anyone had any luck installing ubuntu on a dell inspiron 2600
<escott> Sloofus, its hard to say what is going on there
<gogeta> th3pun15h3r: as long as it has enough ram you should be ok
<escott> Sloofus, ive never seen an eth0:avahi device before
<Sloofus> escott: yeah I'm befuddled...
<gotenks> escott, see when I use that command, I only see 3.5 images but in grub I have a binch of 2. etc
<Sharyari> Is it worth trying to go back to an earlier kernel?
<escott> Sloofus, but that doesn't mean its bad
<Sloofus> escott: one moment
<OerHeks> Sharyari, try " update grub" from cli
<escott> Sharyari, so the root hub is there, but hotplugging does not generate anything in dmesg
<Sharyari> escott: correct
<OerHeks> Sharyari, err "update-grub "
<escott> Sharyari, at the grub prompt you can pick the older kernel
<escott> Sharyari, if grub is not appearing you can hit shift or esc or something
<zykotick9> escott: hold shift for grub2
<usr13> gotenks: compare 'ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list' with uname -a  and do apt-get remove linux-image-x, y, and z accept for  the one you use now.
<Sharyari> Ok, I'll be back soon with the results :)
<escott> zykotick9, im not likely to remember what key it is... one of the ones on the left...
<cfhowlett> gotenks: sudo update grub
<gotenks> cfhowlett: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 11: /etc/default/grub: splash”: not found
<gotenks> that's the return on that command
<gotenks> I'm sorry to bother you guys, but I really don't know how to do this and my boot partition is full
<cfhowlett> gotenks: sudo update grub should fix it
<gotenks> I just did it and it said this: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 11: /etc/default/grub: splash”: not found
<escott> cfhowlett, update-grub isn't going to help him that much
<escott> gotenks, it sounds like you have a typo on line 11 of /etc/default/grub
<gotenks> let me check
<escott> gotenks, what is preventing you from "ls /boot; sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.#.#-##-generic"
<cfhowlett> escott: no?  OK.  I seemed to recall that update grub would reflect changes such as altered grub rosters.  My mistake.
<usr13> th3pun15h3r: What kind of problem are you having?
<escott> cfhowlett, it will but his problem is the thing was full and he needs to remove kernels
<escott> cfhowlett, and he is removing them incorrectly
<gotenks> escott the issues are not the 3.etc kernels, problem is all the 2.etc kernels, which are not displayed when I use the command ls
<escott> gotenks, dpkg -l "*linux*" will list the ones that dpkg thinks are still installed from 2.# so you can then remove those
<escott> gotenks, just rm'ing files in /boot will confuse dpkg
<gotenks> well, that's what somebody told me to do, it's too late now
<usr13> gotenks: compare 'ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list'
<usr13> gotenks: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list
<escott> gotenks, yes but you can unconfuse dpkg by running those commands and dpkg should also fix up your boot menu
<gotenks> OK, guys,I'm trying to follow you, I'm not too much of an expert, let me run those commands you just told me. thanks!
<gotenks> I'll let you know how it goes
<gotenks> usr13: when I run 'ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list' this is what happens: bash: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list: No such file or directory
<usr13> gotenks: That's interesting.
<gotenks> am I fucked? ahha
<Sloofus> escott: may have found the issue. Will let ya know. Thanks for your help btw
<escott> gotenks, what shows up with "ii" on the left with dpkg -l "*linux*"
<cfhowlett> !language please
<escott> Sloofus, curious what it was
<xangua>  "I removed them manually on nautilus" and that is scary usr13 gotenks
<gotenks> I guess that was a mistake but two different people told me to do it here
<gotenks> cause they said those kernels weren't used anyway
<Sloofus> escott: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/199450 check the third response from the bottom. I haven't updated or even used this machine in months.
<escott> gotenks, another thought if you are deleting things with nautilus it may go to trash, and if you have a /boot partition the trash would be in that partition
<usr13> gotenks: Just use the list you see in grub, compare with uname -a
<usr13> gotenks: Don't remove the current one.
<gotenks> usr13but how can I remove them if I don't see them?
<Sharyari> Ok, that did not work
<viking667> hello. I'm trying to downmix a 5.1 or 7.1 to my stereo headphones. I've got Ubuntu 11.10 and a HDA Nvidia chipset, using a Realtek ALC1200
<Jordan_U> gotenks: Did you fix the error from /etc/default/grub? If not, please pastebin your /etc/default/grub.
<Sloofus> escott: its very much possible I updated, had the same problem and just said "screw it I'll fix it later"
<blunttuu> o
<viking667> What do I need to check first?
<escott> Sloofus, ok
<usr13> gotenks: Do as gotenks says.  Look in trash.
<lcabreza> hi guys, whats the equivalent of f-secure in Ubuntu ? how can i use the .ssh file ?
<escott> lcabreza, what does f-secure do?
<gotenks> usr13, you mean the regular trash right?
<escott> !antivirus | lcabreza
<ubottu> lcabreza: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<escott> lcabreza, and i cant tell what you mean by the ".ssh" file
<usr13> gotenks: Do as escott says.  Look in trash.  Yea, regular trash, irregular trash, what ever ;)
<escott> gotenks, no it would be roots trash (because you had to be root to delete the kernels)
<gotenks> it's empty  :/
<gotenks> ah ok hang on
<escott> gotenks, in general we would strongly discourage running nautilus as root
<gotenks> yeah I know it's not a great idea but I was kinda desperate
<rhin0> lol hes doing that escott
<usr13> gotenks: desperate?  Are you running out of HD space?
<gotenks> yeah, my boot partition is full
<viking667> wouldn't surprise m... your WHAT?
<gotenks> usr13, alright problems keep adding up. went to nautilus as root, can't access trash
<viking667> oh yeah. most people don't use a separate /boot
<rhin0> you ran out of disk space?
<rhin0> things grind to a halt
<viking667> linux handles that better than Windows does, funnily enough.
<gotenks> OK, here's an idea, if I reinstall Ubuntu, do I remove the boot partition?
<escott> gotenks, then check if there is a folder /boot/.Trash or /boot/.trash with "ls -al /boot"
<viking667> I've had an example where Linux kept on trucking with an IRC client, even after the hard drive had uhm, died.
<lcabreza> escott: they have this application on Windows called F-secure ssh client which they download and .ssh file and open it using that application. wondering what can i use for ..
<escott> lcabreza, the ssh client is just "ssh"
<gotenks> might have found it: drwx------  4 root root     1024 Nov 27 00:02 .Trash-0
<escott> gotenks, thats it
<viking667> yup.
<usr13> gotenks:  lsb_release -a |pastebinit   #Show us resulting URL
<escott> gotenks, ls -al /boot/.Trash-0
<Jordan_U> gotenks: Why did you have a separate /boot/ partition in the first place? If you re-install Ubuntu without using a separate /boot/ partition you should be fine, though that definitely would be overkill and you should make sure that your regular backups are good before re-installing./
<cfhowlett> gotenks: long shot, but perhaps purging your the saved downloads might help.  Sudo apt-get autoclean and sudo apt-get clean will do that
 * viking667 uses a separate /boot so he doesn't toast his system when his root partition goes and fills up.
<escott> gotenks, if that shows the various linux-image files, just move them back to /boot with "sudo mv /boot/.Trash-0 /boot" and remove them properly
<lcabreza> escott:i guess my question would be. how can i use that .ssh file on my terminal instead of using f-secure client
<escott> cfhowlett, his problem is /boot not the root partition
<Justin_jtb7rmv> 'i need heelp
<gotenks> escott, ran your command, this is what I see: total 9
<gotenks> drwx------ 4 root root 1024 Nov 27 00:02 .
<gotenks> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 3072 Dec  1 16:23 ..
<gotenks> drwx------ 2 root root 2048 Nov 27 00:02 files
<gotenks> drwx------ 2 root root 3072 Nov 27 00:02 info
<gotenks>  
<escott> lcabreza, without knowing what is in a ".ssh" file... i cant say
<FloodBot1> gotenks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> 'i need help
<usr13> Justin_jtb7rmv: Tell us what your problem is.
<escott> gotenks, then its in files. "sudo ls /boot/.Trash-0/files"
<escott> gotenks, sudo mv /boot/.Trash-0/files/linux-* /boot
<gotenks> escott,yes! they're there
<escott> gotenks, another reason not to use nautilus. you didn't even accomplish what you wanted to accomplish
<gotenks> yeah, I def learned a lesson here
<gotenks> so wait, I see them in the list, now I just run: sudo mv /boot/.Trash-0/files/linux-* /boot ?
<escott> gotenks, once you move them back to /boot you can "sudo rm -rf /boot/.Trash-0"
<escott> gotenks, yes move them first then delete the trash folder
<usr13> gotenks: nautilus has it's purposes but uninstalling kernels is not one of them.
<gotenks> OK, let me try, thank you so much for your patience guys
<gotenks> you are all awesome
<cfhowlett> Justin_jtb7rmv: state the problem
<viking667> using apt would be what I would have done. That or synaptic (or whatever the modern equivalent is now)
<Ray2> Safest way is to use synaptic then do sudo update-grub
<DWSR> if I wanted to do "for each item in a folder, move it" and I specifically DIDN'T want to do a batch operation, how would I do it?
<escott> gotenks, before trying to uninstall things lets look at that /etc/default/grub issue. what is the output of "sed -n "11p" /etc/default/grub"
<DWSR> (i.e. I specifically wanted to call mv 'item' for each thing as opposed to doing 1 mv *)
<WeThePeople> how do i softblock my wifi
<Justin_jtb7rmv> tar zxvf filename.tar.gz is not working
<escott> DWSR, find -exec or | xargs
<viking667> dwsr; you mean something like: for t in place; do mv ${t} otherplace  ?
<DWSR> viking667: Yes, thank you
<viking667> err, place/*
<viking667> ... after all, you're needing the filenames for mv to work with
<DWSR> yep.
<DWSR> Will that also move folders?
<viking667> test out what you need by using "do echo mv ${t} otherplace; done"
<viking667> hard to say. Should do.
<gotenks> escott, still trying to move files back. i'll BRB
<escott> DWSR, and be careful about spaces in filenames.
<MarkyC> Hey all, I'm using the minimal install CD, and after I press enter, I get a blank screen. I think I might need to adjust the video card settings (old laptop) in order to boot. What are the shorthands again? (I think I'm looking for framebuffer settings or similar)
<DWSR> escott: I'm assuming that bash is going to deal with spaces.
<DWSR> And that I'm not going to have to worry about space in t.
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|MarkyC:
<ubottu> MarkyC:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DWSR> s/space in t/spaces in ${t}/
<viking667> hm. No.
<viking667> for that, you'd need mv "${t}" otherplace
<DWSR> oh, heh
<escott> DWSR, mv ${t} expands to mv foo bar which looks like two moves
<viking667> thank you for pointing that out.
<DWSR> Spoiled by PHP I guess.
<lcabreza> escott: assuming that its secure. what command shall i use to run the .ssh file ?
<viking667> don't ever let knowledge from one domain override another domain.
<escott> DWSR, you should be able to avoid that with find -exec, but you always have to be careful
<DWSR> viking667: Indeed, however I'm a mostly Windows user.
<escott> lcabreza, i dont know what the file is. i've never heard of an ssh file
<DWSR> viking667: Mostly because I game heavily. However with Steam coming to Linux, hopefully that will be less the case.
<viking667> dwsr: oh gawd. I still remember the time I had to write a batch file that had to know where it resided.
<Sharyari> So, does anyone have any more ideas on my usb problem? Right now, no usb modules are loaded at start, so that would be an indicator..
<escott> lcabreza, is it a key? is it instructions on how to connect to some other server? what is it
<escott> lcabreza, what does "file whatever.ssh" say
<DWSR> viking667: pwd is your friend.
<MarkyC> Unless the minimal installer is supposed to show a blank screen?
<viking667> Uhm, no.
<viking667> pwd showed me where I was when I started the file off, NOT where the file itself resided.
<escott> !nomodeset | MarkyC
<ubottu> MarkyC: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DWSR> viking667: Err...?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> tar zxvf filename.tar.gz is not working
<viking667> yes, the two are often different.
<MarkyC> escott: yes, I got it, setting that boot param still gives me a blank screen
<DWSR> viking667: Ah, oh I see. I'm always careful to give it a cwd wherever it resides.
<DWSR> Mostly because I just find it avoids confusion.
<MarkyC> In fact, I cannot even bring up tty1
<DWSR> I also don't write batch scripts often.
<DWSR> And hate it with the fury of a thousand suns.
<viking667> DWSR: and would you have set that cwd separately for every single machine?
<mashed-updata> hi all, question re Aircrack-ng on Ubuntu 12.10 ... is it still called Aircrack-ng or is it now as my command line suggest ... "iw"?
<DWSR> viking667: Everything I write is for home use,.
<DWSR> So the environment is pretty carefully controlled
<viking667> heh. I had to write a script that would uhm, live in the wild.
<gotenks> escott, moved em all and deleted the folder
<viking667> and the program I was writing it for could live almost anywhere
<viking667> you probably didn't need to delete the folder.
<escott> gotenks, sed -n "11p" /etc/default/grub
<gotenks> result of the command you told me is: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash”
<Justin_jtb7rmv> 'i need help with setting up unralircd servewr
<viking667> a ... what?
<DWSR> unrealircd server.
<escott> gotenks, that looks fine. maybe the error was somehow related to your deleting things with nautilus
<lcabreza> escott:it has some connection details : like windows title, cipher ..
<viking667> ahh, now THAT I know.
<DWSR> viking667: ^^
<DWSR> :)
<viking667> but I don't know the details.
<gotenks> escott, cool so how do I get rid of them now?
<viking667> it's been back in uhm... 2002 since I last tried to run ircd
<DWSR> viking667: This command is the first step in organizing a 1TB music collection.
<escott> gotenks, for each kernel in /boot that you want to remove you should be able to sudo apt-get remove linux-image-FULL_VERSION_NUM-generic
<viking667> Oh. Right.
<escott> gotenks, you have to keep at least one
<DWSR> viking667: So yeah.....MusicBrainz Picard!
<DWSR> All the days.
<MarkyC> More info: I get the "loading linux..... loading initrd....." messages, and the screen then goes black. nomodset doesn't fix this. I'm trying the expert command line install btw
<escott> lcabreza, i dont know of any tool that can parse that, but if you can read it you can use the computer in your brain
<escott> lcabreza, probably faster than trying to find a tool to parse that file
<escott> MarkyC, unfortunately other than... its not working i dont know what to say
<Justin_jtb7rmv> tar zxvf filename.tar.gz is not working
<escott> !work | Justin_jtb7rmv
<ubottu> Justin_jtb7rmv: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gotenks> escott, like for example: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic ?
<viking667> sigh. anyhow, I've not had much luck finding information on making pulseaudio do downmixing
<blunttuu> lol
<viking667> gotenks: yes.
<gotenks> perfect!
<Jordan_U> gotenks: escott: That line appears to have smart quotes, (”) rather than regular quotes (").
<viking667> but don't remove your latest
<escott> Jordan_U, good catch
<gotenks> that's true Jordan_U!
<blunttuu> it puts the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again
<Jordan_U> gotenks: Please pastebin your complete /etc/default/grub (you can do this by running "pastebinit /etc/default/grub".
<Jordan_U> !ot | blunttuu
<ubottu> blunttuu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> gotenks, never use open office to edit system files
<viking667> oh GOD no.
<gotenks> I didn't, something must have went wrong.
<viking667> If you have to kill a kitten, at least use nano.
<gotenks> holdon
<thebishop> hey ey
<viking667> I normally use vim, but others who can't stand vim commonly use emacs, nano, or something else almost entirely textbased
<viking667> gotenks: what command did you use? Or did you click instead?
<escott> viking667, gedit is pretty easy to understand for most people
<thebishop> is the nautilus file chooser busted for anyone else?  I've noticed in SoundConverter and Audacity, I select a folder for open/save and nothing is returned, the dialog just keeps my home folder, which is the default
<viking667> escott: exactly.
<gotenks> I used gedit to edit that file
<viking667> personally, I use gvim/vim, with occasional forays into emacsland
<viking667> so, you went "gedit somefile" or did you right-click on thefilename and chose "Open with gedit"?
<gotenks> honestly I don't remember, I might have copied and pasted it from online and that's how those quotes got there
<gotenks> I did that last week
<viking667> sigh.
<gotenks> escott, OK here my grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1406618/
<Jordan_U> gotenks: escott: viking667: Many blogging platforms automatically transform quotes in posts to smart quotes, it's a common problem with blog tutorials.
<escott> gotenks, be careful about stuff like that. fix that up with ascii quotes and then you should be ok
<escott> gotenks, it looks like its just the one line
<Jordan_U> gotenks: Everything but the quotes looks good, so fix that and you should be fine (at least as far as the /etc/default/grub goes).
<viking667> yes, quite.
<escott> gotenks, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<viking667> ahhh yes. I knew I was trying to think of something
<gotenks> escott, OK, edited.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label' option
<Justin_jtb7rmv> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<Bustacap> Now Playing: Still D.R.E by Dr. Dre from the album Chronic 2001 [Rap]
<Bustacap> o.O
<escott> gotenks, also run "file /etc/default/grub" to make sure it says ASCII TEXT
<SierraAR> Just want to note I found an odd bug in ubuntu 12.04 64-bit using cinnamon.. Copying files from my documents folder to the shared ntfs partition I just recently created. When I'm right clicking, the context menu has 'Paste' grayed out, but it still pastes the files when I click it
<gotenks> escott, yep, ASCII text
<viking667> Bustacap: then I guess you'd know the song Conscience, by Eminem & Dr Dre
<Bustacap> Of course :P
<gotenks> escott, so basically now everything is fine as far as the grub in etc/default. how do I get rid of them?
<escott> gotenks, apt-get remove linux-image-VERSION-generic
<gotenks> escott, apt-get remove linux-kernel-versionnumber ?
<gotenks> ok thanks!
<escott> gotenks, it may be easier to run dpkg -l "*linux*" and copy paste the package name from that
<escott> gotenks, you may also have headers for the old kernels which could also be removed
<Justin_jtb7rmv> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label' option
<escott> Justin_jtb7rmv, please paste.ubuntu.com the full terminal session
<viking667> actually, what was the single line you typed in for tar?
<viking667> tar xvf somefilename.tar.gz    ?
<viking667> that's what I use now.
<almoxarife> to get headers back do a apt-get of 'linux-headers-generic'
<viking667> because tar is now erm, smart enough to grab gunzip for itself instead of needing a specific switch (z)
<gotenks> escott,sorry, i'm a little stuck. I think apt-get remove doesn't work cause those versions don't show up when I type dpkg -l "*linux*
<gotenks> I think I have to remove all the files I tried to remove on nautilus on terminal. that would work right?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> ubuntu 12.04
<escott> gotenks, well if dpkg doesn;t think they are installed i suppose you cant make it worse by rm'ing them. sudo rm /boot/linux-image-version-generic
<escott> gotenks, im worried about what you did to make dpkg forget they were installed
<Justin_jtb7rmv> i am usingubuntu 12.04
<Justin_jtb7rmv> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<escott> gotenks, each kernel comes with a kernel, a system map, an abi a config and an initrd
<gotenks> escott, I didn't do anything, of this I'm sure. I upgraded to 12.10, actually fresh installed
<viking667> Justin_jtb7rmv: what language do you normally understand?
<gotenks> so I should remove all those files for each kernel
<escott> gotenks, what does appear with "ii" on the left with dpkg -l "*linux*"
<gotenks> let me check again
<escott> gotenks, you should make every effort to remove them with apt-get. even going so far as typing the version number in
<almoxarife> !synaptic <-- cause sometimes a gui is as sexy
<ubottu> almoxarife: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gotenks> escott, just to make sure, here's the result of your latest command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1406694/
<gotenks> but in boot I got a lot of old kernels like System.map-2.6.38-10-generic-pae etc
<escott> it helps to maximize that terminal, but i don't see any 2.6 version kernels there
<escott> gotenks, at least try: apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic-pae
<blackshirt> dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2.6
<gotenks> escott: E: Unable to locate package linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic-pae
<gotenks> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic-pae'
<blackshirt> dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2.6 | grep pae
<blackshirt> Or similar like this
<escott> gotenks, you could even try apt-get remove "linux-image-2*" and see if that picks up anything
<escott> gotenks, not sure why dpkg would lose track of a package like that
<almoxarife> gotenks: do you have pastebinit installed?
<gotenks> escott: same error for that command too
<blackshirt> i think you changes your  apt sources.list and miss for update
<escott> gotenks, i guess just "sudo rm -i /boot/*2.6*" and it will ask you about each file
<gotenks> escott. OK, I'll do that, I'll let you know how it goes!
<almoxarife> gotenks: do you konw how to use 'synaptic'?
<viking667> ummmm, 2.6?
<gotenks> amoxarife, I do, and I have pastebin
<viking667> that MUST have been from an earlier release.
<almoxarife> gotenks: use synaptic, and with it, search for 'linux-image' , that should list all kernels installed or not, you are looking for the installed, should have one viable one, the one you are using, the rest can be removed
<gotenks> escott, I said yes to all. and it looks like the space is back. THANK YOU SO MUCH. I really appreciate it. I wish I could pay you a beer or something
<dwarder> i have a usb hdd with ubuntu installed on it, and it works on many PC and notebooks that i have (booting from usb and running OS) i was wondering if it is possible to boot from this hdd on my mac book pro?
<gotenks> almoxarife, we solved it, escott helped me out. the problem here was that these kernels did not show up in synaptic
<almoxarife> gotenks: alrighty
<blackshirt> gotenks,is it your own kernel build by your self ?
<almoxarife> gotenks: and you didnt wipe the kernel that is in memory right now, yes?
<gotenks> almoxarife, nono, I wiped out a bunch of 2.6 kernels. I have 3.5 I believe now
<dwarder> almoxarife: awesome question =)
<gotenks> I-m a noob, but not that much
<gotenks> blackshirt, no, it'snot
<almoxarife> gotenks: i would reboot, now, just to see what is what
<almoxarife> !info update-grub
<ubottu> Package update-grub does not exist in quantal
<viking667> it's a command, not a package
<almoxarife> i need help with rdp server on lxde, how to set up, so far no go here
<almoxarife> viking667: yes, and it would also tell me what kernels are still viable
<almoxarife> do i need to be in the group to get access to the server?
<viking667> uhm... I suspect I'm missing something too. I no longer have a update-grub (or update-grub2) command. I'm wondering if we've got it wrong?
<almoxarife> viking667: look at the file /etc/default/grub , is the update command still the same?
<viking667> I'll have to check that.
<viking667> Ah, silly me. I'm the wrong user.
<viking667> it's in /usr/sbin
<viking667> and the binary can be found in the grub2-common package
<gdeeble> Hey, curiosity. Does anyone know if the widget found on Damn Small Linux, with load, usage, etc, exists for ubuntu as a widget? Not using htop or system monitor.
<blunttuu> hi
<blunttuu> if anyone has any unbuntu related questions feel free to message me
<blunttuu> i mean ubuntu
<almoxarife> blunttuu:  i need help with rdp server on lxde, how to set up, so far no go here
<dwarder> sooo, no way to boot from ubuntu usb hdd?
<dwarder> on mac book
<blunttuu> i would ask viking667  almoxarife
<blunttuu> he sounds pretty smart
<almoxarife> dwarder: darn, works mostly on a rooted kindle :)
<blunttuu> lol
<viking667> actually, I've never worked with a macbook.
<viking667> sorry.
<viking667> so I don't know how to get it to boot from a USB drive
<[Saint]> Gee...that's a tough one. PM an individual that misspells Ubuntu, or, use the channel is it is intended.
<[Saint]> ...tough call. ;)
<almoxarife> blunttuu: so you cant help me?
<Kindari> Hey all. Trying to get a command in the form of "sudo -u user" etc to execute that users .bashrc so the path is properly resolved. Any advice?
 * cfhowlett errrrrr
<viking667> and in addition, the last time I used rdp to boot a linux, I was playing with kernel 2.0, not 3.2
<dwarder> almoxarife: hmm, well, just hooking it up to mac book doesn't boot linux :(
<viking667> anyhow, nobody seems inclined to answer my pulseaudio question.
<almoxarife> viking667: no need to boot, been booted, i need rdp for 'sound' !
<viking667> so I need to uhm, depart.
<viking667> "rdp"?
<almoxarife> yes
<viking667> ugh. my apologies. I mistook the environment.
<tizz> hello folks, is there a "non-help" ubuntu channel?
<[Saint]> viking667: this is IRC, you need to be prepared to idle for multiple hours.
<viking667> and no, I've never set up a rdp server, only whatever serves as the X remote accessing thingy.
<[Saint]> Just because someone doesn't answer *right now* doesn't mean that people don't read logs and someone won't answer later.
<almoxarife> viking667: yes, got that one's
<viking667> heh. I know that, but frankly I waited for days on another question. nobody actualy knew the answer.
<viking667> tightvnc, or whatever the other one is... vino?
<viking667> vinagre?
<almoxarife> viking667: useless for sound
<viking667> yeah, so I'm finding. Any way to access the remote's pulseaudio server?
<almoxarife> viking667: its an arm- :)
<viking667> or more properly, for the remote end to access the local pulseaudio server?
<viking667> h...m
<rrajbe> Hi Everyone, i want to start a process as daemon, by adding script at /etc/init.d/ and to restart if its ever killed.
<rrajbe> I had completed the adding script as below..
<almoxarife> viking667: lxde-arm on a rooted kindle,
<rrajbe> while ! daemon_process &; do
<rrajbe> echo " restarting";done
<rrajbe> But its still not restarting if im killing that.
<rrajbe> Any help please?
<viking667> almoxarife: is it the one running the desktop you want to access? or are you using it to access a local desktop?
<tizz> hello folks, is there a "non-help" ubuntu channel? like just a general chat?
<zykotick9> !ot | tizz
<ubottu> tizz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<almoxarife> viking667: it is running in background, accessed presently via ssh and vnc, i cant get sound via vnc, but i expect that, its vnc
<tizz> ty folks
<stareagyl> viking: wikipedia suggests mplayer
<viking667> sigh. It would.
<stareagyl> :-)
<viking667> I'm trying to actualy get my minecraft to do full 5/7.1 surround sound, but in my headphones.
<viking667> ... after all, I don't have seven speakers, I only have two.
<blunttuu> two is enough
<viking667> so either stereo would do (unfortunately) or I have to work out how to downmix.
<blunttuu> any more than two, means you are spoiled
<viking667> silly thing is, the game knows what dolby is.
<viking667> awww. gee.
<blunttuu> Lol
<viking667> call me an audiophile then. I like my sound.
<NastyNaz> anyone know how I can upload to google music via command line only? (running ubuntu server)
<viking667> almoxarife: so. I stil don't have something straight. let me re-read.
<viking667> so, which end is being the server? And which end is the viewer that you want sound on?
<DaemonicApathy> NastyNaz: http://www.androidcentral.com/google-music-manager-now-available-linux
<DaemonicApathy> You may have to use the hud cli with that, I'm not sure.
<NastyNaz> DaemonicApathy: i'm running headless with no GUI. I don't think that version supports CLI commands
<DaemonicApathy> NastyNaz: Hm, fair enough. You've intrigued me into further research. ;-)
<klync> one of my system services (mpd) won't start correctly at boot, but leaves a process running i have to kill, after which I can restart it with `/etc/init.d/mpd`. doing `start mpd` or `service mpd start` just hangs
<NastyNaz> DaemonicApathy: thanks!
<DaemonicApathy> np
<nefarious> hello
<tizz> hi
<tizz> or not
<tizz> w/e
<stareagyl> Nasty: http://antimatter15.com/wp/2011/05/uploading-mp3s-to-google-music-beta-from-linux-chrome-os-win-and-mac/
<stareagyl> fun story with integrated clues
<dfcnvt> hey guys, how do you get the ps/2 mouse to reset or get recoginzed? My mouse is not moving (tried to unplug/plug, restart system, nothing worked)
<zykotick9> dfcnvt: don't unplug a ps/2 mouse from a running system...
<viking667> for PS/2 you have to power down
<viking667> and start up again
<dfcnvt> Tried that. didn't seems to work.
<viking667>  tried the mouse on another ps2-able machine?
<[Saint]> If that's the case, ...the system has problems. Be it hardware or software.
<dfcnvt> Yes, the mouse is  not a defect.
<[Saint]> But, anyway, yeah...there's no plug-and-play for PS/2
<[Saint]> you need to reboot.
<viking667> good, that's one step out of the way
<viking667> no, not reboot. Power DOWN.
<viking667> a reboot doesn't always reset the circuitry.
<dfcnvt> While the system is running?
<viking667> a powercycle will.
<viking667> hm.-
<[Saint]> How do you reboot a system that isn't running? :P
<viking667> is the system in front of you? (i.e. not remote)
<dfcnvt> You meant to say I should 'Shutdown' the system and give it a few second reset then start the system up.
<dfcnvt> Correct?
<viking667> yup
<dfcnvt> rest*
<viking667> commonly called powercycling.
<dfcnvt> Alright then
<dfcnvt> Let it be I, follow the community's recommendation.
<[Saint]> A reboot _should_ be sufficient, but viking667 is likely correct that a power cycle is the guaranteed method.
<dfcnvt> Off I go. Thanks though.
<viking667> good luck
<viking667> I've had older machines that didn't do a full hardware reset, in order to save a few thousand cycles for the reboot.
<gnnr> sometime reinstalling xserver-xorg-input-mouse mdetect xbase-clients
<verempuan> arggggggh
<verempuan> asa
<verempuan> hi
<gnnr> hi verempuan if you have a question you can simply ask and wait for someone to answer
<NastyNaz> DaemonicApathy: sadly those scripts dont work anymore as of the latest google updated :(
<verempuan> how to resize resolution monitor on ubuntu ?
<ses1984> i'm trying to get openldap authentication to work on a client, and i think it is, but i'm not sure how to log in as an ldap client from the login screen
<ses1984> it seems like i can su to an ldap user, but i don't see ldap users in the login screen. i'm using 12.04
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, sorry NastyNaz. I tried.
<zangetsu> if u are using unity there should be a settings icon on the left hand bar verempuan
<kvothetech> verempuan: xrandr unless you're in nvidia
<blunttuu> ok
<datruth> Is there away to increase my screen brightness?
<viking667> what type of screen is it?
<viking667> laptop? CRT? LED/LCD?
<datruth> viking667: laptop
<zangetsu> usually u have function keys on ur laptop to do that datruth
<Jordan_U> datruth: If this function of your display is supported through normal means, an option for this should appear in the power saving settings as well (though I can't confirm at the moment as I'm at a Desktop machine).
<datruth> Jordan_U: in the power settings the display is set to max also my fn keys work in changing the display I just dont think its reaching a full 100% is there a sysctl that could assist with this?
<Jordan_U> datruth: Why do you suspect that it's not 100%?
<datruth> Jordan_U: because in windows my screen is much much brighter
<zangetsu> datruth: in my laptop fn+up-arrow/down-arrow changes brightness.
<Jordan_U> datruth: Can you tell if the screen backlight is brighter or darker during very early boot (especially while still in the firmware screens) than when booted into Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> datruth: it's not an asus netbook is it?
<zangetsu> datruth: some laptops have brightness function assigned to one of the function keys F1-F12
<sargennto> Anybody happen to have Hulu Desktop working on 12.04?
<sargennto> I just get a segmentation fault error when I run it
<datruth> zangetsu: yes I have a asus g74s
<datruth> zangetsu: is their a specific issue with asus laptops?
<datruth> Jordan_U: when booting to ubuntu the screen is dim then when it gets to the login it brightens up
<zangetsu> datruth: i think fn-F5 and fn-F6 are the brightness changing keys for ur laptop
<Jordan_U> datruth: Is the login screen the same brightness as post-login (i.e. still less than in Windows at 100%)?
<datruth> zangetsu: yes that is correct after making some xorg.conf /etc/default/grub changes
<datruth> Jordan_U: yes
<strat1227> hi all
<strat1227> i'm wondering, i updated from 10.04 to the current version, and i don't like unity at all. is there a simple way to use the old setup in 12.10?
<zykotick9> !notunity | strat1227
<ubottu> strat1227: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<strat1227> thanks all, i'll check that out
<strat1227> all of that is easily un-doable correct?
<EmmEight> what is the command to open up the network manager
<zykotick9> EmmEight: nm-applet
<EmmEight> what about in KDE
<sargennto> Since installing the 'xubuntu-desktop' packages my volume slider graphic in Unity is now not displaying... Anybody know what gives?
<ses1984> i'm trying to get openldap authentication working, and it seems to be working because from the command line i can sudo su ldap_user,
<ses1984> but i would like to be able to log in to an ldap user with the unity desktop. i'm using 12.04
<mns> how do I get the icons on the left hand side in Unity to be smaller ?  I dont like the fact that I've got to scroll up and down for them
<sd> how many type of browse can you install in ubuntu
<DaemonicApathy> mns: Settings > Appearance > Launcher Icon size (using 12.04.1)
<sd> how many type of browse can you install in ubuntu
<sd> no one knows
<sd> omg is that bad
<DaemonicApathy> As many as you want, as long as they exist for the system, sd.
<DaemonicApathy> Btw, 1 minute is not long enough for "no one knows".
<sd> and what are the available browser ?
<DaemonicApathy> I'm sure Google knows.
<mns> DaemonicApathy: I dont have any such setting.  I"m on 12.04 I think.  How do I tell what version I'm on ?
<sd> i hate googls
<DaemonicApathy> mns: You can check in the System Monitor, in the far left tab.
<hongtinh> mns: lsb_release -a
<mns> according to that I"ve got 12.04 (precise)
<DaemonicApathy> If you don't have the option in the system settings, I suggest installing compizconfig-settings-manager, where you can adjust most features of Unity fairly easily. s long as you don't mess around with things you don't understand.
<iIlL0oO> how to remove zeitgeist in 12.04 ?
<DaemonicApathy> iIlL0oO: Why not just disable it?
<iIlL0oO> DaemonicApathy: how to disable it
<DaemonicApathy> System Settings > Privacy > switch in the lower right
<iIlL0oO> DaemonicApathy: thank you
<DaemonicApathy> Any time.
<iIlL0oO> DaemonicApathy: there is no Privacy in gnome-control-center --overview
<Bustacap> I'm bored, there are 1300 people less in offtopic.
<Bustacap> Someone talk to me :)
<DaemonicApathy> iIlL0oO: For me, it's between Language Support and Ubuntu One. Are you not on 12.04.1?
<joey8> hi bustacap
<iIlL0oO> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<DaemonicApathy> I have no idea why it would be missing for you.
<Bustacap> HI!!!!!
<joey8> Bustacap: :)
<iIlL0oO> DaemonicApathy: ok , I'll chmod -x for it .
<Bustacap> joey8, what's up?!
<iIlL0oO> DaemonicApathy: thank you
<DaemonicApathy> Yw.
<Phoebus> Facing dependency hell on an offline (has to be offline) ubuntu precise (desktop, and the server editions, different boxes). ANY way to download packages WITH dependencies to deploy?
<Bustacap> joey8, left me, I need a new friend.
<Bustacap> Someone pm me.
<qmr> ubuntu 12.04 pretty stock install.  unity keeps doing this stupid expose thing on some type of input from my touchpad. (which I am almost certain is not multi touch)  how do I disable this?  It is EXTREMELY annoying
<zykotick9> !aptoncd | Phoebus
<ubottu> Phoebus: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Phoebus> Cheers zykotick9 :)
<iIlL0oO> qmr: apt-get install gnome-shell , logout for select
 * Thrasher194 walksbackwards
 * Bustacap walks backwards faster
<qmr> sgjdfsk;lgjdfsk;lgajklgj;lkj won't stop.  about to break laptop.
<qmr> iIlL0oO: I can't disable it somewhere in settings?
 * Bustacap likes moon walking.
<iIlL0oO> qmr: I'v no idea . I use cairo-dock instead
<qmr> I just did metacity --replace and it is still doing it.  wtf.
<qmr> I logged in as "Ubuntu 2D" ..
<rayleigh> say hi
<qmr> gconftool-2 --toggle /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager  .. that did it.
<DouglasK> How do I install the "3rd party software" (mp3, etc) after installation?  package name(s) are fine
<sargennto> DouglasK: You should just be able to install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package
<DouglasK> thanks, that's just what I needed.  :)
<sargennto> DouglasK: I assume you mean for mp3/dvd play back and such?
<sargennto> NP :)
<zykotick9> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | DouglasK fyi, does NOT have DVD support here
<ubottu> DouglasK fyi, does NOT have DVD support here: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<DouglasK> That's fine ... no optical drive in this machine anyway.  :)
<AlMalaak> hello
<bobweaver> hello AlMalaak :)
<AlMalaak> hi
<AlMalaak> i resized my lvm partition via this
<AlMalaak> http://www.tcpdump.com/kb/os/linux/lvm-resizing-guide/shrink.html
<AlMalaak> and it seems to work fine
<FloodBot1> AlMalaak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlMalaak> gparted now says there is 114gb free on lvm partition
<AlMalaak> im wondering how to take advantage of that 114gb free?
<AlMalaak> so i can install windows?
<krishank> hii
<krishank> i want to track websites that visited by the user in my network
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: If you only shrunk the logical volume, and not the physical volume, then Windows will not be able to access it as Windows does not understand LVM (at least not by default).
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: Why did you shrink the volume?
<AlMalaak> jordan, i shrunk both
<AlMalaak> Jordan_U, i wanted to take 50gb away and give it to windows(to install windows onto)
<strat1227> hi all, quick question
<AlMalaak> so i followed the instructions on that page, and it seems to have worked
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<AlMalaak> jordan, one second, let me reboot to get network access
<strat1227> just installed ubuntu 12.10, and the volume bar is very very skewed
<strat1227> meaning unless the volume is at 80% or higher, it's inaudible
<AlMalaak> i was basically trying to free up 50gb so i can install win8 onto it
<strat1227> and the entire range of volumes is contained in that last 20%
<strat1227> any thoughts on how this could be fixed?
<roodyyy> hi
<moon`> I'm trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 and I'm getting this error while attempting: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<almoxarife> moon`: yeap, its not there, 404 for sure
<moon`> ideally I'm trying to get my system current with the latest distro.  I haven't used this computer since 2010 and I've forgotten a lot of linux commands and the like but needing to get this box up and running again so I pulled it out of storage
<moon`> any suggestions almoxarife?
<AlMalaak> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/2268221
<almoxarife> moon`: whats the aversion to virgin install of 12.04?
<moon`> I suppose there isn't one as long as I don't lose anything on the hd's
<almoxarife> moon`backup the home dir, and do a clean 12.04? its lts
<boo_> moon : There's an option in the package manager to check for a new distro
<moon`> lts?
<Jordan_U> Akuma: Your physical volume, /dev/sda1, is still 500 GiB.
<almoxarife> moon`: long term maintenance
<AlMalaak> Jordan_U, you mean me?:)
<AlMalaak> this is what i did: http://www.tcpdump.com/kb/os/linux/lvm-resizing-guide/shrink.html.  I downsized home 50gb, or so i thought
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: Yes. Sorry for the mis-highlight Akuma.
<AlMalaak> i told it to be 300000M
<AlMalaak> logically and physically
<AlMalaak>  /dev/mapper/vg_laptop-lv_home to 300000M
<AlMalaak> it was like 350000M or something
<AlMalaak> basically i tried to shave 50gb off
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: That guide never goes over changing the size of the physical volume.
<AlMalaak> well, i did resize2fs and then lvresize
<AlMalaak> so i only changed the logical volume?
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: /dev/mapper/vg_laptop-lv_home is the logical volume, the physical volume is /dev/sda2.
<AlMalaak> doh!
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: Yes, the prefix "lv" stands for logical volume.
<AlMalaak> well, i thought i could then use gparted to change the physical volume, but that doesn't seem to work
<AlMalaak> Jordan_U, for some reason, gparted says 114GB of /dev/sda2 lvm is free
<AlMalaak> im not sure why, since i only reduced it 50GB
<AlMalaak> Jordan_U, what do i do now?
<bobweaver> what is the difference between  upgrade and dist-upgrade ?
<AlMalaak> to resize physvol?
<AlMalaak> pvresize?
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: Try "sudo pvresize --test --setphysicalvolumesize 450G /dev/sda2"
<AlMalaak> i tried to use gparted to do the physical resizing, but it has an already allocated error
<almoxarife> bobweaver: the later is a upgrade in distro, like up one
<bobweaver> almoxarife,  then what is different about do-release and dist-upgrade
<AlMalaak>  /dev/sda2: cannot resize to 14399 extents as later ones are allocated.
<bobweaver> sorry
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: Confirm that the new size, 450 GiB, is correct.
<almoxarife> bobweaver: not sure about 'do-release'
<almoxarife> !do-release
<almoxarife> !info do-release
<ubottu> Package do-release does not exist in quantal
<Jordan_U> !dist-upgrade | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<AlMalaak> well, /dev/sda1 is 50gb and it's boot
<bobweaver> I can not seem to get to the bottom of this. If I run dist-upgrade it only runs if like going  from beta to alpha ? woops other way around
<AlMalaak> i think /dev/sda2 is 450gb but i want it 400gb
<Jordan_U> bobweaver: If you want to upgrade to a new release, see !upgrade.
<almoxarife> bobweaver: more like from 12.4 > 12.10
<AlMalaak> pvresize --test --setphysicalvolumesize 400G /dev/sda2   /dev/sda2: cannot resize to 12799 extents as later ones are allocated.
<NikP> The Christian O' Connel Breakfast Show!!!
<dasfgasd> which ubuntu distro is best for a netbook with 1gb ram running on a single core atom processor?
<bobweaver> Jordan_U, Nope not sure how the question came about but I was stuck and forums that I read aree all for red hat and what not. So thanks  so it is like runinng     apt-get build-deps but for all packages that are installed ?
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: There is space allocated after 450 GiB into the pv, (which is much after 400 GiB in).
<Dr_willis> dasfgasd,  unity works fine on my netbooks. but Lubuntu would be the lightest in resources
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: Please pastebin the output of "sudo pvdisplay /dev/sda2".
<AlMalaak> http://pastebin.ca/2268741
<AlMalaak> it looks like the space is 9622-13287 is free
<dasfgasd> Dr_willis: gnome is too resource heavy for my netbook imho
<bobweaver> seems like Each time that I run dist-upgrade it installs a new kernel :/
<dasfgasd> unity runs on top of gnome, correct?
<Jordan_U> bobweaver: No, apt-get build-dep is for grabbing the build-dependencies of a package, it isn't related to dist-upgrade in any way.
<Dr_willis> dasfgasd,  unity is a plugin for compiz thats using gnome3 yes.
<dasfgasd> k
<AlMalaak> http://pastebin.ca/2268792
<AlMalaak>   Physical extent 9622 to 13287:
<AlMalaak>     FREE
<bobweaver> Jordan_U,  sorry I still dont get it I am dence sometimes can you try to explain a little more. I mean the  bot says that it grabs Deps: that are for packages that are installed or somethingto that fnature
<local> dasfgasd: tinylinux, or puppy linux...if you are looking for something small. not sure if you are particular on ubuntu.
<dasfgasd> nah, i want ubuntu
<dasfgasd> well, if gnome 3 takes advantage of the intel graphics then it should possibly run smoother than lxde or xfce
<bobweaver> Jordan_U,  I guess like why are some packages held back untill running dist-upgrade ?  is it like debian with stable expermental ect ?
<dasfgasd> i mean
<dasfgasd> right?
<lesshaste> I just installed quantal and it logs me in without a password. I want to change desktop but I don't get that option. How can I do that?
<bobweaver> lesshaste,  users and passwords
<lesshaste> bobweaver, is this in a menu?
<bobweaver> lesshaste, are you using unity ? or what DE ?
<lesshaste> unity I believe.. whatever the default is
<lesshaste> I have installed lubuntu-desktop and want to switch to it
<bobweaver> lesshaste, you can just tyoe in "user" into the search bar in Unity Dash
<lesshaste> bobweaver, ok I see users and groups, for example
<Dr_willis> lesshaste,  you can log out and it shoul go to the lightdm login screen
<lesshaste> Dr_willis, oh you mean as opposed to restarting?
<Dr_willis> you may want to disable the auto-login feature.  also if you plan on changeing back
<Dr_willis> lesshaste,  yes... just log out.. ;)
<lesshaste> Dr_willis, right.. how do I disable the auto-login feature?
<Dr_willis> No idea. I never enable the silly thing. ;P
<lesshaste> :)
<bobweaver> lesshaste, you need to add a password to user
<Dr_willis> I think they should remove the option from the Installer.
<AlMalaak> Jordan_U, ?
<Jordan_U> bobweaver: Right now Firefox doesn't have "Playing tuxcart" as a standard feature, and so the "firefox" package doesn't depend on the tuxcart package. In the future, if the firefox developers go crazy, they might decide that the next version of Firefox should depend on tuxcart. So if this new version of Firefox that depended on tuxcart were made available in the repositories "apt-get upgrade" would refuse to upgrade you to it, as ...
<Jordan_U> ... it would require installation of a new package. Instead you would be stuck with the old pre-tuxcart version of Firefox. Ideally, package dependencies shouldn't change within a stable release, so dist-upgrade should only be needed if you're following the development of an Ubuntu alpha/beta.
<AlMalaak> oh i see you were busy:)
<Dr_willis> the user still has a password even if its set to auto login i belive.
<RangerMauve> Erm. Is there a way to log in as root and edit a file from the command line if I've locked mysef from being able to login on my one account?
<Dr_willis> RangerMauve,  recovery mode, single user mode, live cd..
<Phoebus> zykotick9, missing a step, not mentioned in any manual. What if the offline systems don't have aptoncd to restore? Not seeing this anywhere, thanks.
<RangerMauve> What can I do in recovery mode?
<bobweaver> Jordan_U,  thanks a ton that makes 100% sense Thanks a ton
<Jordan_U> bobweaver: You're welcome.
<Dr_willis> RangerMauve,  or login in as a differnt user, then get a root shell,/fix things  and/or su to the user
<RangerMauve> I tried the option that brings up a shell logged in as root, but everything os read only
<Dr_willis> thers a menu item/option to remount /  in r/w mode i recall.
<RangerMauve> I only have one user, and the logon screen only lets me log in as that
<AlMalaak> Jordan_U, did you see my pastebin?
<Dr_willis> RangerMauve,  and whats the core of the probolem? how did you  lock yourself out?
<RangerMauve> I made it so that when I log in, my PATH fucks up. TT-TT
<Jordan_U> !language | RangerMauve
<Dr_willis> RangerMauve,  you could login as the user at the console and fix the path befor you do things.. depending onwht you did.
<ubottu> RangerMauve: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<RangerMauve> All because of a stupid mistake when adding an environment variable
<kvothetech> RangerMauve: add a 1 to the kernel line on boot it'll boot you to init mode 1 which should dump you in as root
<vbgunz> anyone have experience running games in a separate xserver? I am trying that out and Bastion opens up with a smaller resolution (it really appears shrunk) and there is no sound. Anyone know how to address this?
<RangerMauve> Sorry for thhlanguage
<usr13> RangerMauve: What exactly did you do?
<kvothetech> RangerMauve: and $PATH= then export $PATH if you can login at all should fix that
<AlMalaak> Jordan_U, sorry to repeat, but did you see my pastebin?
<RangerMauve> I changed that one file, acts like .profile
<almoxarife> i thought buntu drops you right into a root shell as a grub option
<Dr_willis> almoxarife,  it has a recovery item that has some extra features. but can do a root shell also
<local> show_names_on_join = OFF
<almoxarife> Dr_willis: use my nick again, something happened here, go
<Dr_willis> almoxarife,  what if i dont want to... ;P
<RangerMauve> Erm, can I log in from grub?
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: Yes. I don't work with LVM very much but it looks like your PV has 14888 Physical Extents ("Total PE              14888") and the logical volume lv_root is using Physical Extents up to extent 14887 ("Physical extent 13288 to 14887"). Since the last extents of the PV are in use, you can't reduce the size of the PV. You probably need to pvmove the logical volume extents around so that the free extents within the PV are at ...
<Jordan_U> ... the end.
<Dr_willis> grub is a boot loader - you give options to RangerMauve. so no,
<almoxarife> Dr_willis: thnks, i thought sound came from speakers while i had buds in, sorry :)
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: And it took a while to write that comment :)
<AlMalaak> sorry
<AlMalaak> Jordan_U, is there an easy way to pvmove?
<Jordan_U> RangerMauve: Boot into recovery mode to get to a root shell.
<RangerMauve> It seems that I was giben an option to open a command line at the grub menu when I force shutdown during boot
<Dr_willis> RangerMauve,  so either tell us what happens if you try to login at the console. (assuming X is broken) and we can try to fix the issue.
<RangerMauve> Jordan_U the consile logs in as read only
<Dr_willis> RangerMauve,   the normal console, from a normal login - may let you fix things RangerMauve
<Phoebus> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Dr_willis> the recovery mode. has options to remount the OS in read/wriute mode
<RangerMauve> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 so I just go right to Unity's login screen
<Dr_willis> RangerMauve,  so ... hit alt-ctrl-f1 and see if you can login at the consoel..
<Jordan_U> RangerMauve: mount -o remount,rw /
<RangerMauve> The problem is that I can't log in at all at the moment
<RangerMauve> Mk
<RangerMauve> Oh jesus. So, it seema that the password that I use for sudo, is NOT my root password, and I have no idea what it was. Sounds fun
<almoxarife> RangerMauve: never was
<Dr_willis> RangerMauve,  you dont login directly as root on ubuntu normally.
<Dr_willis> try loging in at the consoel as your user...
<RangerMauve> Yeah, but now I can't log in at all.
<Dr_willis> what HAPPENS if you try to login at the console?
<RangerMauve> Seems my actual user credentials are 'incorrect' somehow
<almoxarife> RangerMauve: cntr-alt-f1
<RangerMauve> Yeah, I have the console. Are usernames case sensitive or something?
<usr13> RangerMauve: yes
<almoxarife> RangerMauve: got ask, that your machine?
<usr13> RangerMauve: and so is password
<Dr_willis> I always use lower case. ;)
<flowerpot> Is there a good channel to ask a question about GNU tar?
<RangerMauve> It's alive!
<Dr_willis> liNuX is NoRmAlY CaSe SeneSetiVe ;)
<vbgunz> anyone know why running a game on another xserver causes there to be no sound?
<RangerMauve> It is my machine, I just never had to type my username out since I set it up
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  because pulse audio is running on the desktop on the first server perhaps so has a lock on it?
<almoxarife> vbgunz: cause xserver is not a sound server
<usr13> RangerMauve: Did you have it set to auto-login?
<RangerMauve> I'm just the only registered user, so it just prompts for my password
<usr13> RangerMauve: Oh ok.
<RangerMauve> Now I'm in, but I'll have to prepend /bin to all my commands
<vbgunz> I thought it would be simpler, I am having a bit more luck with google too
<Dr_willis> RangerMauve,  or set/export a correct path. :)
<AlMalaak> pvmove /dev/sda2
<AlMalaak>   No extents available for allocation
<local> flowerpot: what is your question about tar?
<flowerpot> I've been reading the tar manual regarding incremental dumping: http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_section/Incremental-Dumps.html#incremental_002dop
<flowerpot> The manual says tar will "will delete those files in the file system that did not exist in their directories when the archive was created."  However, I've tested it out, and it doesn't seem to do that - I want to know if the manual is wrong, or if I'm just confused.
<RangerMauve> Yeah, I set it to include a directory using ~/.pam_environment
<usr13> RangerMauve: See what it's set to now.  $PATH
<RangerMauve> Wow... I really messed up
<RangerMauve> My path begins with the text "$PATH"
<Jordan_U> flowerpot: I can't find that sentence in either "man tar" or "info tar".
<flowerpot> Jordan_U, check the webpage I linked, here: http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_section/Incremental-Dumps.html#incremental_002dop
<Jordan_U> flowerpot: Never mind, I just saw your previous comment :)
<RangerMauve> If I delete ~/.pam_environment, would it be safe?
<RangerMauve> All I have in there is the stuff I added which borked my path
<Jordan_U> flowerpot: Are you using an incremental archive?
<Dr_willis> RangerMauve,  just rename the file is the safest way
<flowerpot> Jordan_U, yes.   I'lll give you an example of how I'm testing it
<RangerMauve> Dr_willis, might as well. Not like it could mess stuff up more
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever used .pam_enviroment :)
<mah454> I need make backup from files ; if file edited from editors . (vim , emacs , nano , ...)
<local> flowerpot: from what i understand it i will delete ONLY the directories that were NOT created when the backup was.
<mah454> can do this ?
<Jordan_U> RangerMauve: Famous last words. Best practice is to just move files.
<RangerMauve> That's what the ubuntu site said to use to add environment variables
<Jordan_U> RangerMauve: (and then delete after you're sure you don't need it).
<Dr_willis> mah454,  clarify what you mean. Most text editors have a auto-make backup files feature.
<local> flowerpot: anything after the creation date will be purged.
<RangerMauve> Jordan_U, to be fair, the only text in there was written by me
<Dr_willis> RangerMauve,  cant say ive Ever seen it mentioned to put env variables in there. but im old skool. I set mine in the various .bashrc* files
<Dr_willis> theres a line in one of the bash files to set your path if you want. ;)
<RangerMauve> Honestly, I'm glad I didn't make it a global change
<AlMalaak> Jordan_U, my win8 DVD doesn't even work, so im going to put the lvm back the way it was
<AlMalaak> can you tell me something?
<AlMalaak> lvresize -l +100%FREE should i do this first then resize2fs?
<Dr_willis> RangerMauve,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/4667/where-to-declare-environment-variables   seems to mention issues with setting the path in .pam_enviroment
<RangerMauve> Buh
<jiltdilfr> I have dual boot window and ubuntu.. But i have no right to modify  or delete files of window after logging in window. is there any way to change permisons on window drive using ubuntu
<Dr_willis> jiltdilfr,  mount the windows filesystems with the proper options. andthe users can have full access to the files
<Dr_willis> Ive used ntfs-config in the past to automate the settings. but not sure if its still a valid tool. its been sortof a flakey tweak type tool laast few releases.
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: AlMalaak +100% means to resize it to twice the current size of the logical volume.
<vbgunz> if anyone is curious of getting sound while in a new xserver, add yourself to the audio group and reboot. I now have sound in my games when launched on a new xserver
<Dr_willis> makes me wonder how you had sound on the oroginal server without being in that group.
<Dr_willis> ;)
<AlMalaak> well, im just trying to put it back the size it was, or take up 100% of the available space
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: +100%PVS is probably what you want, which means to add to the size of the logical volume 100% of the available free space.
<Dr_willis> bbl.
<AlMalaak> ok with resize or extend?
<vbgunz> I wasn't but I had sound. I found a post about adding yourself to the audio group and I tried it out, rebooted, etc. Yup, I have sound and it is good :)
<AlMalaak> lvresize or lvextend?
<AlMalaak> lvextend -l +100%PVS?
<jiltdilfr> Dr_willis : But after changing permisons i want  if i was login in windows then the windows drive have full permisson
<RangerMauve> Woot! I'm back in. Thanks for the help, guys!
<Jordan_U> AlMalaak: That looks good, but 1: I don't work with LVM much and 2: I'm fairly tired at the moment, so make your own judgement :)
<AlMalaak> well, the only thing is, i resized one part of the lvm, the home part
<AlMalaak> and now when i do 100%
<AlMalaak> i say
<AlMalaak> lvextend -l 100%PVS /dev/vga_laptop/vg-home
<AlMalaak> and it says
<AlMalaak> 55136 extends needed, only 3666 available
<AlMalaak> 5513 extends needed, only 3666 available
<AlMalaak> it seems to be trying to increase it to the full 465gb, but that's the size of the entire /dev/sda2
<AlMalaak> not vg-home
<flowerpot> Jordan_U, local: check this paste out
<flowerpot> http://pastebin.com/Rs3BNK7L
<RangerMauve> So, may I ask what the proper or at least, more foolproof way of adding and changing environment variables would be?
<flowerpot> My understanding is that the behavior shown there is not the same as what the GNU website says: http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_section/Incremental-Dumps.html#SEC94
<flowerpot> My version of tar is 1.26, which is the version for which that HTML manual was written
<AlMalaak> i have 3666 free PE
<local> flowerpot: may i ask what you're trying to do with tar?
<AlMalaak> how do i add 3666 extents to an lvm?
<flowerpot> local, create incremental backups of my home folder
<flowerpot> I want to make sure I understand the incremental backup behavior correctly, so I don't accidentally do bad things
<flowerpot> I basically just want to know if you guys agree that the behavior in that pastebin contradicts what the manual says.
<AlMalaak> Jordan_U, i did lvextend -l +3666
<AlMalaak> so now there are no more free extents
<AlMalaak> so now i do resize2fs, right?
<inhies> is anyone aware of a google talk client that will load conversation history like teh officail one does?
<AlMalaak> got it, thanks
<inhies> all 3rd party ones seem unable to do that and I wonder if only the official google one has that capability :(
<usr13> flowerpot: You could just make separate files and delete old ones as need be.
<local> flowerpot: still trying to load those pages...my connection is spotty.
<usr13> tar czf backup-`date +%Y-%m-%d`.tar.gz /path/to/directory/to/back/up
<usr13> ... will create backup-2012-03-11.tar.gz and then backup-2012-04-11.tar.gz etc...
<usr13> No, thats wrong.
<usr13> ... will create backup-2012-11-03.tar.gz and then backup-2012-11-04.tar.gz etc...
<jiltdil> How to install s/w through terminal?
<flowerpot> usr13, I could, but each file would be about 500 MB; I'd rather avoid that
<RONNCC> does the usb for lubuntu persistant dirive need to be > 4gb?
<moon`> so I did a clean install of 12.10, it detected earlier versions of gentoo and ubuntu but did a full wipe and reinstall.  When the computer boots up I get dumped into a grub rescue prompt
<moon`> not familiar enough with linux to do anything from there
<flowerpot> Jordan_U, local, usr13: on the plus side...I might not really need to do incremental backup.  It's cool, but probably overkill for backing up my home directory.  If I create a tar file on a regular basis of my entire home directory, and store it in Amazon S3 (deleting the previous ones as I go), then it won't really cost me any more than storing one tar archive in S3 over the entire length of time...
<Jordan_U> moon`: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<moon`> I have 2 yes
<moon`> currently using/looking at this as a solution https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Jordan_U> moon`: Grub's boot sector was probably installed to a different drive than the one you're booting from. Try changing the boot order in your BIOS.
<moon`> Jordan_U: Well that makes perfect sense...  Good call, I bet you're right.  Been awhile since I've plinked on the ole desktop
<moon`> thanks
<Jordan_U> moon`: You're welcome. Once you're booted into Ubuntu you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and configure the grub-pc package to always install grub's boot sector to both drives, that way BIOS boot priority doesn't matter.
<daniel__> How do I prevent my IP from being shown?
<Jordan_U> !cloak | dannib_
<ubottu> dannib_: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Jordan_U> dannib_: Sorry, mistab.
<local> flowerpot: have you tried deja dup? looks like a gui solution.
<flowerpot> i have not...ill have to look at it
<joey8> lucky backup is really great too
<SpaceRocket> is there a tool for converting CSV to text?
<joey8> SpaceRocket:  csv files are formatted text files
<joey8> SpaceRocket: open your csv file with a text editor
<joey8> SpaceRocket: mmm i may be slightly mistaken -, try exporting the csv file as a text file
<cnf> sigh
<cnf> silly kde package manager is borked
<shinao1> Hi I'm using 12.10 but i have a problem that's been nagging since 11.04.. please whats the best way to migrate from evolution to sylpheed/claws/balsa ? Im going out of my mind here and I have a lot of email in evolution. A LOT.
<cnf> can't install shit anymore
<joey8> is that shit v1 or shit v2
<nilsding> good morning everyone
<ikonia> tone down the language please.
<cnf> joey8: either!
<ikonia> there is no need for that language
<nilsding> a friend of mine recently got Ubuntu and he can't get his wifi drivers working
 * joey8 sighs
<nilsding> it's an intel wifi one..
<blazemore> cnf: Have you tried opening a terminal and running "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install"
<blazemore> nilsding: Can he get on the Internet another way, such as with a cable?
<Kriminel> can anyone direct me to a tutorial on how to set an image based GUI for grub? i'm dual booting ubuntu 12.4.3 and windows 8
<blazemore> Kriminel: Do you mean "image" as in "picture" ?
<cnf> blazemore: sure, does nothing
<nilsding> blazemore: not now
<blazemore> cnf: You may have to be more specific with your question then
<blazemore> rather than "is borked... can't install [redacted]"
<Kriminel> blazemore yes, i've seen some amazing grub screenshots where it displayed the ubuntu, windows 7 and even QNX logos instead of the text interface i have now
<cnf> blazemore: it can't elevate privs
<blazemore> Kriminel: That's called "BURG", take a look at it
<nilsding> he has downloaded a iwlwifi-5000-ucode-8.83,5.1.1.tar.gz
<Kriminel> blazemore thank you, will google it now
<blazemore> nilsding: What wifi chipset does he have?
<blazemore> Why do you think that's the right one to download?
<cnf> "operation can not continue as proper authorization was no provided" stuff
<cnf> not*
<blazemore> cnf: try #kubuntu
 * cnf facepalms
<nilsding> I guess it's "0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<local> flowerpot: what are the contents of the .snar?
<nilsding> at least it's what lspci says
<noobie432> hey guys, when on a shell, what do call the word after the @ sign (example here: "ubuntu") on "john@ubuntu:" Is it the name of the computer?
<blazemore> nilsding: Then that Intel one won't be much good. What version of Ubuntu is he running?
<jussi> noobie432: yes, hostname
<noobie432> jussi: thanks...
<nilsding> the latest
<blazemore> noobie432: It would be really useful if he could plug it in via ethernet and get a connection that way
<blazemore> nilsding: ^
<blazemore> sorry noobie432
<noobie432> :)
<blazemore> nilsding: Then he could run sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<flowerpot> local, it's explained on the page I linked - it's a metadata file that allows tar to help determine which files have been changed, added or deleted since the last backup
<nilsding> blazemore, I will try, thanks
<nilsding> i'll try to give him my mobile connection
<nilsding> brb
<noobie432> i'm trying out a turnkeylinux+tomcat and i'm using the webshell... the prompt is root@tomcat ~# . Lol, i was trying to figure out why the shell is "executing on tomcat" instead of the core... Turns out it's just the name given fo the distro...
<iceroot> noobie432: which is offtopic here
<nilsding> Thank you blazemore, it worked :)
<dzup> i got this error in precise when trying to get a .py running ImportError: No module named pyexpat any ideas?
<ikonia> dzup: find the module it wants, check if it's installed
<vbgunz> does anyone know why I cannot adjust the resolution of some games *when* I start them in a new xserver?
<dzup> ikonia, i try but can not fount in py 2.7
<ikonia> vbgunz: how / why are you starting them in a new x server
<dzup> found*
<ikonia> dzup: which module is it looking for ?
<greenit> hi, i have set up ubuntu server 12.04 and installed unity-greeter, lxde, gnome-shell and xrdp... however, i can't remotely log in via xrdp.. can you help me plz?
<dzup> pyexpat
<ikonia> dzup: so is that part of the default ubuntu python install ?
<dzup> ImportError: No module named pyexpat
<dzup>  ikonia  ...you have that in your precise 64bits?
<ikonia> dzup: that's not what I asked
<local> flowerpot: line 24 is missing -g specifyin either the .snar or /dev/null for level 0
<ikonia> dzup: I asked is that present in the default ubuntu python install
<ikonia> have you checked if the module is actaully there
<dzup> ikonia, idk
<almoxarife> greenit: same issue here,
<dzup> ikonia, what folder is that at?
<vbgunz> ikonia: I was reading an arch wiki page about performance and one of the tips was starting a game in a new xserver. I can launch many if not all games, even steam big picture, etc on a new xserver *but* Bastion does not allow me to adjust the resolution and theres just something plain wrong with it understanding full screen
<shinao1> Hi I'm using 12.10 but i have a problem that's been nagging since 11.04.. please whats the best way to migrate from evolution to sylpheed/claws/balsa ? Im going out of my mind here and I have a lot of email in evolution. A LOT.
<ikonia> vbgunz: ok, so there is your answer....it's that one game/application
<ikonia> I don't see why launcing something in a seperate x server would give any performance increase
<ikonia> dzup: no idea, you'd need to check
<vbgunz> no there is no answer. the game allows you to change resolution just not in a new xserver. I got to be missing something, not sure what it is
<ikonia> vbgunz: so others work, but this one won't.....that suggests this program is the problem
<ikonia> or requires a specific method
<dzup> ikonia, am using easy_install , i check http://pypi.python.org/simple/ but its not there, but expat must be in every default install or may precise not including this anymore?
<vbgunz> I need to know what it could be. I'm googling the issue but I am left with no ideas. It works perfect if I run it now in the current running xserver but using a new xserver and it acts weird when it shouldn't. I'm missing something
<ikonia> dzup: I have no idea what "easy_install" is so can't comment
<ikonia> vbgunz: it may not support it,
<dzup> ikonia, thank you.
<dzup> ikonia, its weird  ls /usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/pyexpat.so
<dzup> /usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/pyexpat.so its there :(
<greenit> i installed x11vnc now, but when i want to connect, it refuses.. how can i fix this?
<shinao1> no answer? any help?
<ikonia> shinao1: what format are you storing your mail in ?
<ikonia> shinao1: I'm assuming it's mail you want to migrate
<shinao1> yes its my mail
<dzup> i solved! rm -rf uperharvest  <--that script just dont work here, soo byebye xD
<shinao1> im not sure what format... i think its maildir
<ikonia> shinao1: that suggests it's an imap mail server
<shinao1> but when i tried to export as mbox it grew to about 30GB before i stopped it
<shinao1> no evolution the email client
<ikonia> yes, but the mail server you connect to, is that an imap server
<ikonia> (it sounds like it is if it's maildir)
<skiy1337> I'm having trouble getting Orca running.
<flowerpot> local: thank you.  Turns out GNU was right and I was wrong.  In line 20 and 24, I forgot to add the -G flag (equivalent to --increment, also equivalent to --list-increment=/dev/null)
<skiy1337> I did 'apt-get install orca', but it did not include a speech synthesizer.
<skiy1337> What's the point?
<flowerpot> Once I did that, the test went as expected (tmpfile and tmpsubdir are deleted by tar when restoring from the tmpdir.1.tar archive)
<skiy1337> There isn't a "Suggests:" under apt-cache show gnome-orca, either.
<skiy1337> So I'm really in the dark here.
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> how do i block torrents download?
<Ben64> thunder1212: what do you mean
<skiy1337> thunder 1212, Router's usually have firewalls.
<skiy1337> Just leave 80,21,110 open.
<thunder1212> Ben64, skiy1337 and if th router doesn't have a firewall then
<Ben64> it's pretty hard to block torrents, even with a firewall
<skiy1337> The only other way I know, is to install a server computer in front of your router.
<skiy1337> But that's very difficult.
<thunder1212> Ben64, skiy1337 , i have a router which is wifi enabled and it is secured with a pre shared key,
<Ben64> who's torrenting are you trying to block?
<shinao1> ikonia: are you suggesting i pipe it through some imap server? im confused
<thunder1212> Ben64, skiy1337 , and 3to 4 people connect via there laptops.. now one of them is using torrents and keeps on downloading
<thunder1212> Ben64, skiy1337 , so we end up with a very slow connection
<Ben64> thunder1212: then tell them to stop :|
<navik> anyone know the command of launching ubuntus printer setup utility? Currently not using ubuntu unity...
<skiy1337> thunder1212, I think all routers have firewalls.
<ikonia> shinao1: I'm asking you a simple question - not telling you to do anything
<ikonia> shinao1: is the mail server your client connects to an imap server ?
<skiy1337> thunder1212, I can guide you through it.
<shinao1> i have no mail server.. its the collected email in the evolution that i want to move into another email client
<shinao1> its on my laptop
<riply> @shinao1 are you POPing that email off of a server, or using IMAP?
<shinao1> POPing
<shinao1> fully poped
<riply> @shinao1, then you should be able to just copy/paste the data from evolution
<thunder1212> Ben64, skiy1337 , som info on my router..http://screenshots.portforward.com/Flextronics/DNA-A211-I/
<riply> check this thread out> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1760469
<shinao1> uh... have you seen the format? and the number of folders?
<TomGreentimes2> okay, i have questions here, well 1, but i dont want to be told to "upgrade" to 12.04 or 12.10, both of these suddenly had my sound stop working for absolutely no reason on 2 sound cards
<Ben64> thunder1212: really doesn't seem like a ubuntu issue, you might want to try #networking or something
<riply> @shinao, it doesn't matter the 'format' or # of folders.
<TomGreentimes2> i need libc6 2.15 because avidemux 2.5.6 wants that and also 2.6, so i upgraded the kernel to 3.2 thinking it would somehow widen my library, or like maybe, make it safe to replace libc6 2.13 by 2.15
<TomGreentimes2> so what do you guys say about that ? opinions appreciated
<Ben64> TomGreentimes2: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<TomGreentimes2> 11.10
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: you need to upgrade to 12.04 at least
<skiy1337> thunder1212, This is the one: http://screenshots.portforward.com/Flextronics/DNA-A211-I/Outgoing_IP_Filtering.htm
<gordonjcp> 11.10 is no longer supported
<TomGreentimes2> well, no, 12.04 does not agree with my hardware
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: rubbish
<TomGreentimes2> i thought it was supported until august next year...at least patch-wise..
<Ben64> gordonjcp: 11.10 is actually still good till April
<thunder1212> Ben64, ok but still plz help : )
<TomGreentimes2> i tried both buddy, and both gave me the very well documented
<TomGreentimes2> SOUND OF SILENCE BUG
<gordonjcp> Ben64: okay, so a couple of months
<Ben64> unfortunately, we can't support 11.10 with 3.2 kernel or anything like that
<TomGreentimes2> 12.10 caused it even faster
<thunder1212> skiy1337, ok wait i'll go through it
<Ben64> thunder1212: this is for Ubuntu only
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: are you using some deeply weird hardware?
<TomGreentimes2> im not here to discuss this
<TomGreentimes2> i want to know if it is dangerous to upgrade my libc6 to 2.15 from 2.13, i know it is a very core important package
<gordonjcp> well, the solution is to upgrade from the version you're currently using, which is going to go out of support soon anyway
<skiy1337> thunder1212, join #networking with me
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: yes, extremely
<Ben64> TomGreentimes2: it'd probably be easier to upgrade to 12.04 than to go compiling everything to a recent version
<TomGreentimes2> but i managed to bring the kernel to 3.2 and i was told it was the path to follow if i wanted to get that libc6
<TomGreentimes2> ..
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: it might work, it might not, but what's far more likely is you'll get all manner of weird behaviour
<TomGreentimes2> i had 12.04 for 2 months, sound crapped on me, 12.10, sound crapped on me even faster
<TomGreentimes2> google around guys
<TomGreentimes2> many people find themselves with no sound whatosever after some time
<TomGreentimes2> its documented
<Ben64> then fix that issue instead of causing a ton more by trying to upgrade 11.10 with newer versions of things
<TomGreentimes2> alsa-utils doesnt have anything weird in it either, i followed all the guides until i brought back 11.10
<TomGreentimes2> well, actually, you know what, i used to have avidemux 2.6 on backtrack 5R2, and thats kernel 3.2 but ubuntu 10.04
<TomGreentimes2> makes you think ;)
<TomGreentimes2> well
<TomGreentimes2> i only have a little second question then, i'm sure you will be able to help out easily here
<TomGreentimes2> since im about to do something risky..is there anything close to windows's system restore
<TomGreentimes2> for ubuntu
<riply> TomGreentimes2, you can ghost your HDD?
<rumpe1> TomGreentimes2, btrfs can do snapshots
<TomGreentimes2> btrfs eh
 * TomGreentimes2 searches
<Ben64> that won't help
<Ben64> dd if=<boot partition> of=<somewhere to store backup>
<Ben64> from a boot cd or something
<TomGreentimes2> i only know the name of one program doing this well, and its a windows program, it used to do ext3/4 partitions in the past but i wouldnt know anymore these days, but its their only good product ever, norton ghost that is
<riply> TomGreentimes2, dd is an app that copies your HDD image
<TomGreentimes2> i know what dd is
<TomGreentimes2> its a unix native command there since forever
<rumpe1> TomGreentimes2, taking snapshots takes less than a seconds and you could boot into any of them after that
<riply> TomGreentimes2, okay cool, then you're sorted as long as you can live with bouncing the box?
<TomGreentimes2> see, the thing im not new to linux, but i havent touche it for 5 years until i got back some interest in having a dual bootin pc again
<rumpe1> TomGreentimes2, (or make a backup of one of the snapshots without having to boot a different OS/live media)
<Ben64> TomGreentimes2: you really should just get 12.04 working, much less hassle
<TomGreentimes2> i have 2 external drives of 500gb, but with just 60mb left of space
<TomGreentimes2> Ben64
<riply> I agree with Ben64, soon you're going to have all sorts of issues when it's properly nonLTS
<TomGreentimes2> i will gladly get back on 12.04 or even 12.10, when
<TomGreentimes2> a) the sound issue is corrected
<TomGreentimes2> b) 11.10 is no longer supported/given patches to
<TomGreentimes2> so, right now this very non productive to talk about
<Ben64> no, what you're doing is non productive
<clarezoe> Hi, I have two "online accounts" in my settings, is that normal? I'm in ubuntu 12.10
<TomGreentimes2> okay so i just read that if i was to upgrade my libc6 2.13 to 2.15, it would say 2.15 causes prolbems to 2.13, and if you try to remove 2.13 first its gonna try to remove 99% of your apps
<TomGreentimes2> so you cant do it
<clarezoe> my google talk is not working, it sais it needs authorisation but I cannot find where to set the authorisation
<TomGreentimes2> but i'm gonna do a backup before going to bed indeed, dont want to do something hastefuly when id idnt have enough sleep
<Ben64> sound is much easier to fix than a mangled system
<media-centre> hey is anyones wireless screwing up
<Ben64> !anyone | media-centre
<ubottu> media-centre: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<media-centre> yes or no
<media-centre> is anybodys wireless screwing up
<Ben64> ask a real question
<et_> i was going to say
<et_> i just talked to your mom
<cfhowlett> !anyone|media-centre:
<ubottu> media-centre:: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pbt> !topic
<TomGreentimes2> 59:27] <Ben64> sound is much easier to fix than a mangled system
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Woosta> Hi. I've always add a respawn line to inittab, but now it's gone does anyone have a quick way to do the same in upstart without learning everything about upstart?
<et_> and she is having wireless probs too
<et_> lol
<TomGreentimes2> the sound problem on 12.04 and 12.10 affecting certain people hasnt been solved yet
<fhspenom3> Hello! My young brother delete grub folder, and boot from nautillus with ROOT!!! privilages :( i forgot to close.. what i do now???
<TomGreentimes2> just google it ffs
<media-centre> why are you guys being smart asses
<media-centre> simple question
<et_> but ill come over and fix that... and maybe give you a spanking
<media-centre> simple answer
<et_> at the same time
<et_> or cut your allowance
<media-centre> how hard can it be
<Ben64> TomGreentimes2: theres results for "sound problem" on every single ubuntu release
<TomGreentimes2> https://www.google.ca/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&tbo=d&site=&source=hp&q=sound+stopped+working+ubuntu+12.10+12.04&btnG=Search
<et_> umm
<Ben64> et_: please don't
<cfhowlett> fhspenom3: reboot from live cd and attempt grub install from there
<et_> okay
<TomGreentimes2> yeah
<et_> lets srs up
<TomGreentimes2> but right now thats a non solved issue
<et_> to be truthful
<TomGreentimes2> usually i always find a very obscure way to fix things :3
<et_> that was a dumb question
<TomGreentimes2> but this time there wasnt
<et_> and you werent specific
<TomGreentimes2> i'll just use 11.10 until it stop getting upgrades
<TomGreentimes2> deal.with.it
<fhspenom3> cfhowlett, thanks, i do that
<Ben64> TomGreentimes2: "Ditto here. Sounds was randomly cutting out, and this fixed it. – Just a guy Oct 25 at 2:53"
<Ben64> looks like its solved, oh happy day
<TomGreentimes2> yeah
<cfhowlett> fhspenom3: good luck
<TomGreentimes2> and then i did exctly what this thread says
<TomGreentimes2> and it didnt work
<et_> ya know
<media-centre> so is anyone gonna answer my question
<TomGreentimes2> and other people say it doesnt work
<et_> reverting isnt a bad idea
<TomGreentimes2> anyway, i cant convince you
<Ben64> TomGreentimes2: how about you come back in here with 12.04 and we can fix it
<TomGreentimes2> :)
<et_> i have a question
<TomGreentimes2> No
<Ben64> then... bye
<media-centre> well
<et_> now with 12.10 if you pick install 3rd party and also update on the installation... will that just auto install the nvidia drivers.. and i cant get dual monitors to work...
<media-centre> none of you arre gonna answer my question then
<Woosta> Anyone help with my upstart question?
<Ben64> media-centre: ask a real question
<TomGreentimes2> 11.10 still supported means, you dont have to help me, but it is legitimate hat i can come here and sk around
<et_> yes media
<et_> i will
<media-centre> it is
<et_> no
<Ben64> TomGreentimes2: your 11.10 is not supported here
<et_> i am not having probs
<et_> at all
<FloodBot1> et_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<et_> with wireless
<media-centre> is your wirless sqrewing up
<acerimmer_> media-centre: no.  next question.
<media-centre> weather it is will determin if its my pc or somthing else
<acerimmer_> media-centre: oooor you could actually provide some details
<media-centre> my wireless is doing tth following
<Ben64> media-centre: listen to arnold j rimmer over here, you should provide details on what problems you may be having, our experiences with wireless do not affect you
<media-centre> connecting disconnecting
<media-centre> takking time loading websites
<et_> cuz if i pick software sources
<et_> for nivida
<TomGreentimes2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libc6/download
<et_> its lame
<et_> i dont even get a dt hardly
<media-centre> and not connecting at all
<TomGreentimes2> im gonna try and install this, and if it turns out that it says it will delete 99% of my apps
<et_> for some reason i dont even show restricted drivers
<et_> and i miss hat
<TomGreentimes2> well, upgrading kernel is never sueful kids
<et_> that
<media-centre> im only thinking its either my computers going down
<et_>  media
<Ben64> !enter | et_
<ubottu> et_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<et_> you shouldnt have to mess with kernal
<media-centre> or their doing maintinence work on the outside cables
<et_> to fix that
<et_> and you are on the wrong path to solution
<Ben64> et_: so are you running nvidia's drivers or not?
<et_> it has not much to do with that
<media-centre> or its that 4tg crap blocking signals
<codfather> Hi, can someone help me with a question on the latest dnsmasq config in Ubuntu 12.10.
<TomGreentimes2> hahaha
 * joey8 sighs with all this DONT DO THIS and DONT DO THAT
<et_> ben64
<media-centre> is that enough details for you
<TomGreentimes2> it does not even cause a single problem
<media-centre> can you answer my question now
<et_> ben64 i just installed 12.10 non lts
<TomGreentimes2> you heard that ben :p
<et_> and to be honest
<TomGreentimes2> libc6 2.15 is installing, no warnings of any conflicts possible, it just installs,   i win the prize
<et_> thats something i should check
<et_> i have a feeling its not
<et_> but it might be
<et_> what is cmd to check
<Ben64> et_: come on, use more commas and less enters. try "nvidia-settings"
<media-centre> but none of you want to answer
<et_> ohh when i install nvidia-settings it gives me a wonky error
<yellowdog> I tried ubuntu 12.10 using virtualbox yesterday. I love it! It's very good!
<media-centre> cos youd rather be a bunch of smart asses
<acerimmer_> media-centre: maybe not the best way to get help from volunteers ...
<Ben64> media-centre: it's a stupid question with no relevance
<codfather> With 12.04 dnasmasq would writeo out what was in /etc/resolv.conf into /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf - but this has now been moved to management with dbus, and I can't find out where.
<media-centre> well its one simple question
<codfather> Just a pointer to docs or a site that explains the current set-up would be great.
<joey8> media-centre: good way of getting a response
<media-centre> is anyones wirless screwing up
<Ben64> et_: how about "dpkg --get-selections | grep -i nvidia"
<media-centre> i told you why
<Ben64> media-centre: stop
<acerimmer_> media-centre: asked and answered
<et_> it says
<media-centre> yes or no
<acerimmer_> media-centre: no.  next.
<et_> you do not appear to be using nvidia x driver.. blah blah edit this x config file
<media-centre> and if it is what are you on bt virgin talk tak
<media-centre> right
<et_> but i think it migt be more of an xorg issue
<et_> than driver
<media-centre> what provider are you on
<media-centre> bt
<et_> or os oriented
<Ben64> et_: could you pastebin the response to the last thing i asked you to run?
<et_> sure
<Ben64> media-centre: you might want to call your isp. we're not here to troubleshoot your connection
<gordonjcp> media-centre: your ISP won't make any difference to whether or not your wifi works
<et_> its soo small i wont even pb it
<Jordan_U> media-centre: Taking polls about poeple's internet connection, in an international IRC channel, is not going to be very affective and will generate a lot of unhelpfull clutter in this busy channel. Please stop, and please be respectfull of others in this channel.
<media-centre> well ive connected to my modem before and i couldnt access websites because of maintenence out side
<et_> nvidia-current-updates				deinstall
<et_> nvidia-settings					install
<gordonjcp> media-centre: so contact your ISP if you have a fault
<gordonjcp> media-centre: it's got nothing to do with Ubuntu
<et_> that was the response
<Ben64> et_: try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" and then reboot. after that you should have functioning nvidia drivers
<media-centre> wel ubuntu uses tthe internet
<et_> hmm
<et_> okay roger that
<media-centre> and it is famous for its servers
<et_> i think i did that before but will try again
<Ben64> et_: if apt prints an error then rebooting is unnecessary :)
<acerimmer_> media-centre: try the solution provided.
<media-centre> i probably will
<nmlj> someone had installed windows 8 and ubuntu in machine?i have question
<media-centre> i just figure 4g comingg ut it might of been that
<Jordan_U> !anyone | nmlj
<ubottu> nmlj: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<et_> nah it seems to be working from what i see in term...
<joey8> HEY GUYS - what is this stuff, i have just installed linux- can someone teach me linux - quick - urgent - like respond now man - geeze
<et_> brb gonna reboot
<nmlj> sorry about my bad english :(
<auronandace> !manual | joey8
<ubottu> joey8: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<media-centre> thanx for the advice
<media-centre> despit it taking a while
<media-centre> despite*
<media-centre> curse this keyboard
<nmlj> does anyone had browse windows 8 drive with ubuntu live cd?
<Jordan_U> nmlj: What problem are you having?
<codfather> Hello, did anyone see my question? Can anyone see my posts?
<cfhowlett> codfather: yes we see you.
<codfather> cool, just wanted to check
<cfhowlett> @patience|codfather:
<Jordan_U> codfather: Yes, we can see your question. If nobody knows the answer to your question, nobody will answer. Try asking again in a few minutes.
<nmlj> i want ask, it still able to browse windows 8 drive with ubuntu live cd?
<Jordan_U> nmlj: Yes.
<henkpoley> Does Linux have something like Darwin's Fusion Drive ? Where a files are written to an SSD and unused files spill over to a slower spinning disk.
<cfhowlett> nmlj: don't see why not
<nmlj> Ok thanks Jordan_U :)
<Jordan_U> henkpoley: btrfs is developing hot tracking, I believe that xfs already has some ability to do similar things in conjunction with LVM/RAID but I don't know the details.
<codfather> More info - the file for the dbus config is /etc/dbus-1/system.d/dnsmasq.conf - but the contents , don't seem to offer any clue as to where what was once in /etc/resolv.conf is now stored. The reason behind the question is to do with being able to see what domain and search parameters are getting set on my Lappies.
<Jordan_U> codfather: If nothing else, nm-tool should give you information about the name servers being used.
<henkpoley> Jordan_U: ah, I'm on JFS and Ext4 at the moment.. I'll look into those.
<henkpoley> Jordan_U: brtfs is rather experimental isn't it ?
<Jordan_U> henkpoley: Yes, very much so.
<codfather> Jordan_U - ok I will try that now
<henkpoley> Jordan_U: I guess ZFS has it too :P But I would need to set up a (Open)Solaris NAS to use it stably..
<codfather> Jordan_U: yes it gives simple info on the current DNS server, but it is the contents of what was in /etc/resolv.conf I'm after. It must be being stored somewhere ;-)
<auronandace> !zfs | henkpoley
<ubottu> henkpoley: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<auronandace> !resolvconf | codfather
<ubottu> codfather: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<clarezoe> Hi, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/158809 I have two "online accounts" in my settings, what's the difference? anything wrong?
<codfather> ubottu: Thanks for the response, but I'm completely happy with resolv.conf - the problem is with 12.10, it is no longer used. DNSmasq is used, and while it used to move the contents to another file in /var/run , it is now using dbus and I can't find out where the information supplied by the DHCP server to clients is being stored. Thats the bit I need to sort out. I don't wish to revert back to using resolv.conf, just understand how the new system works, an
<codfather> d where the data is stored.
<ubottu> codfather: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<et_> okay now i dont have a sidebar just a plain empty desktop
<et_> i had to use terminal to start irc
<et_> or anything
<yellowdog> hi et_
<et_> grrr
<et_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<et_> i just did that and now i dont have a working dt
<et_> well no sidebar or menu or anything
<et_> i mean i guess i can do everything via terminal
<et_> but thats kinda silly
<z4139jq> try compiz --replace?
<et_> well i dont think that will work
<et_> but i will try
<et_> i think its an x thing
<henkpoley> what is 'the' command to sleep your desktop? Must be some dbus send trick.
<et_> ctrl alt l
<d7mach> first time user, hello world?
<auronandace> !manual | d7mach
<ubottu> d7mach: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<et_> okay it did give an error
<et_> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0
<et_> but i am also 2 monitors
<et_> it should not hinder a driver working
<et_> at least i would think it shouldnt... but then again nix can be a bit bitchy sometimes
<TomGreentimes2> the only driver ubuntu doesnt see which win7 does for me is my silicon-tech pseudo raid card, which i got no idea what it is for...i thought you managed raids at the bios level anyway
<ikonia> TomGreentimes2: that brand has poor linux support
<ikonia> TomGreentimes2: it's also a "fakeraid" card
<TomGreentimes2> well, i dont use raid anyways
<TomGreentimes2> i have zero hard drives that are the same
<TomGreentimes2> i keep twins just for gpu
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> you keep twins ?? for gpu ?
<dwarder> i have a video stream of unknows codec how do i find out/
<dwarder> ?
<J1> vlc
<dwarder> it works in a browser
<TomGreentimes2> how do i codec'd
<et_> i found this
<auronandace> TomGreentimes2: harddrives have nothing to do with graphics cards
<et_> this might be helpful for someone... http://64.50.236.52/pub/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96-updates/
<TomGreentimes2> no they dont
<TomGreentimes2> i just said that the only pieces i have in twin pairs are gpu cards.
<TomGreentimes2> anyways
<et_> i dont know why they got rid of restricted drivers
<TomGreentimes2> i got a better idea dwarder
<TomGreentimes2> pm me
<et_> i think the lts has em but the regular doesnt
<lhavelund> TomGreentimes2: Keep support in the channel; It's super helpful so others can see how issues are resolved, too.
<auronandace> et_: they moved it to a tab in software sources, thats all
<TomGreentimes2> wel
<TomGreentimes2> okay
<TomGreentimes2> thing is, i have made my own deb here for all possible awesomeness video wise by recompiling x264 into ffmpeg and a few other codecs
<TomGreentimes2> i love checkinstall and im mad i only got to know about it so late
<TomGreentimes2> can I have dd do a ghost of the ext4 partition it is on, but only of the space it occupies
<TomGreentimes2> because...surely sometthing came up since then if not
<TomGreentimes2> remastersystem looked promising until i saw the 4gb limit
<Jordan_U> TomGreentimes2: Please be carefull about distributing .deb files made with checkinstall. While checkinstall is nice, it does *not* make .deb files which are fit for distribution. Also, it would be a little early to recommend a recompiled ffmpeg for dwarder when we hardly know anything about their problem (we don't even know what codec the video is or what player they're using).
<rumpe1> TomGreentimes2, no, you can't. you can use partimage though.
<TomGreentimes2> so you cant really add a lot of software you want in
<bazhang> TomGreentimes2, is there an actual question there?
<TomGreentimes2> <TomGreentimes2> can I have dd do a ghost of the ext4 partition it is on, but only of the space it occupies
<TomGreentimes2> forgot the punctuation sign, i see grammar nazis are on full guard still here ;)
<TomGreentimes2> thanks rumpel
<TomGreentimes2> will check out what you have mentioned
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I have a netbook I want to tether with my iPhone, however this is through one of those non-offical methods that require a proxy, is it possible to have Ubuntu route ALL internet traffic through that specific proxy?
<gabstou> hi everydbody
<et_> auronandace i tried all those drivers that where there with the same result...
<et_> et want ya nick?
<et_> okay
<gabstou> I have a problem maybe you can help me ... Im on Ubuntu  and i use notepad ++ with wine for my website . When i open the HTML file with mozilla the html code is on the screen but when i open this file with explorer on wine the webpage is good . it is a compatibilty bug ?
<TomGreentimes2> rumpel :(
<TomGreentimes2> Partimage does not support ext4
<TomGreentimes2> damnit
<TomGreentimes2> i liked the fact i could save my backup on network, would have sent it all to my vps
<et_> gabstou why use wine to check a site
<et_> im sure its fine...
<rumpe1> gabstou, maybe because line-breaks are different on windows and linux? ... just a guess
<et_> i mean useing diff browsers is a reasonable idea.. but using a vm
<et_> i wouldnt rely on that
<gabstou> do you think it's better to edit with vim ?
<et_> no
<et_> i dont
<et_> i have recently messed with bluegriffon
<et_> and i kinda like it
<gabstou> i'll check bluegriffon
<et_> besides that i would use a windows box and dreamweaver suite
<et_> i loved that
<et_> as outdated as it is
<tiger1977> Hey there. i have a problem in 12.10 ubuntu. how do i change the standard language to another
<tiger1977> it's in the office package
<TomGreentimes2> im gonna be trying this folly of trying to install libc 2.15 on oneiric...apparently i can save my arse with locking my system in synaptic right
<TomGreentimes2> ?
<TomGreentimes2> i wouldnt mind screwing up if i could just take the time to make your own ppa with all the software you want to have in
<rumpe1> TomGreentimes2, or you could generate a list of all installed packages at some point and feed that to the package manager... much easier i think.
<TomGreentimes2> hm..ya
<TomGreentimes2> is that what scrollkeeper is ?
<TomGreentimes2> btw, sorry, not a noob to linux generally, bu t i hadnt used in 4 years and for most of the 2000's i was on arch
<rumpe1> TomGreentimes2, don't know any "scrollkeeper". synaptic offers that feature and dpkg too.
<auronandace> !clone | TomGreentimes2
<ubottu> TomGreentimes2: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<TomGreentimes2> well, i just want to have something that isnt long to do, that guarantees that in the eventuality i need to reinstall, i can have all my software and all my settings as they were when i click on repair or bring back my stuff :)
<TomGreentimes2> scrollkeepr i keep seeing in ubuntu rumpel.
<TomGreentimes2> This dummy package is designed to facilitate upgrades for systems with scrollkeeper installed. It will bring its replacement, named rarian, instead.  You can safely remove this package.
<TomGreentimes2> i dont have it installed right now but it seems to appear after some important updates, write things somewhere and remove itself
<TomGreentimes2> whats the way to do exactly what you told me about in synaptic please ?
<TomGreentimes2> because i am willing to risk installing libc 2.15 on oneiric
<TomGreentimes2> i got its latest possible kernel damnit, i thought itd be enough
<TomGreentimes2> rumpel, im not sure synaptic will be able to get everything back because some material is from PPA's only
<TomGreentimes2> and not basic distros
<auronandace> TomGreentimes2: why are you using 11.10?
<TomGreentimes2> ...
<TomGreentimes2> i dont want to explain sorry
<TomGreentimes2> scroll up
<TomGreentimes2> *again
<auronandace> TomGreentimes2: i don't suppose you broke your arch install (which is why you are trying ubuntu now)?
<TomGreentimes2> lets say i have 2 high end sound cards and none of them will work for more than 2 weeks on the 12th editions, i can put alsa-utils master sound to the max and i will a very strong buzzing and see bars indicating sound is being played but it wasnt coming out
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: which sound card?
<TomGreentimes2> everything works fine on 11.10, so until that well known problem is solved, not changing
<MonkeyDust> why use something that doesnt work?
<TomGreentimes2> anyway 11.10 is still getting updates, i will switch when it doesnt anymore obivously
<TomGreentimes2> monkeydust : exactly
<MonkeyDust> TomGreentimes2  i'm talking about the sound cards
<TomGreentimes2> where's the option to do exactly what you spoke about rumpel
<TomGreentimes2> the sound cards work well
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: what kind of soundcard are you using, that's giving you this problem?
<TomGreentimes2> i'd boot back into wondows and all would be fine
<TomGreentimes2> and debian 6
<TomGreentimes2> and ubuntu 11.10
<TomGreentimes2> ¬_¬
<FloodBot1> TomGreentimes2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TomGreentimes2> look if you're all gonna gang me and repeat like robots get 12.04, i'm out
<TomGreentimes2> not, gonna, work
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: I asked you a perfectly simple question
<TomGreentimes2> im also not interested in discussing this
<auronandace> TomGreentimes2: you have a problem with your sound card, people want to help you fix it
<TomGreentimes2> why dont you browse google and look at all the people having problems with in 12.x when they didnt with 11 and 10 and 9 etc.
<TomGreentimes2> :)
<TomGreentimes2> with their sound
<TomGreentimes2> 12.10 was the worst offender sound just stopped working altogether
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: okay, but what kind of sound card are you using?
<yellowdog> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu 12.10, I like firefox browser very much.
<auronandace> TomGreentimes2: so you don't want to say what sound card you got so people can't help you fix the issue? sounds rather counter-intuitive to joining a support channel
<TomGreentimes2> i guess im telling you guys i remove unity cos i think its an abomination and i always put back gnome classic that i'm doing ubuntu wrong :)
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: the great thing about Linux is you've got the ability to choose to do that
<TomGreentimes2> i tried like 20 different things from browsing the internet, chatrooms are never as productive
<TomGreentimes2> i ask simpler things
<MonkeyDust> TomGreentimes2  i use classic too, nothing wrong with that
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: well, since you won't describe the problem, you won't get much of an answer
<TomGreentimes2> like, how do i make this list of all my packages with synaptic so i can load it right up in case i screw things up with the thing I want to do
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: there should be a handy app for that
<TomGreentimes2> gordonjcp, you weren't part of the discussion...you dont even know why i want to do a "risky" move
<yellowdog> hi gordonjcp
<auronandace> !attitude | TomGreentimes2
<ubottu> TomGreentimes2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MonkeyDust> TomGreentimes2  this is how I do it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1407521/
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: right, but as someone deeply involved in the Linux audio subsystem I'm really interested to find out why you're having problems, and what with
<TomGreentimes2> to me no risky moves exists when you can have a restore point, and its not just a windows thing, at work the lab is all controlled by  solaris os computers and they also have similar system restores
<TomGreentimes2> i have one high quality and one low quality sound card, both work right now in 11.10
<gordonjcp> okay, and what are they?
<TomGreentimes2> in 12.04 the sound wasnt able to amplify anymore
<TomGreentimes2> in 12.10, the sound just outright stopped
<gordonjcp> yeah, that wasn't what I asked
<gordonjcp> what are the sound cards?
<TomGreentimes2> see, the thing is i am busy, i have something i want to do since a while now, still waiting for the last bit of info i need and then i leave irc and go back to make things work
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: okay, I give up
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: you're either trolling or whining
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: if you don't want support, go and annoy some other channel
<TomGreentimes2> oh so isee, i dont have time to discuss sound cards, so im trolling
<MonkeyDust> or show off with newest hardware
<auronandace> TomGreentimes2: why are you being so evasive? tell him what sound cards you have
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: I don't want to discuss sound cards, I want you to tell me what you have
<TomGreentimes2> i am always in the middle of typing a sentence
<gordonjcp> it's a very simple question
<Ben64> the time you're wasting whining about stuff you could have typed the two models
<TomGreentimes2> when someone else pops up with another thing i need to talk about
<TomGreentimes2> i dont know the model names by heart
<TomGreentimes2> let me go look at the sound settings
<TomGreentimes2> ??
<TomGreentimes2> k
<TomGreentimes2> ?and its a waste of my time
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: pastebin the output of lspci, even
<TomGreentimes2> still
<TomGreentimes2> no
<MonkeyDust> TomGreentimes2  and don't ht enter too often, it's getting a headache
<TomGreentimes2> i wont do things cos you suggst them, whoever you are
<Ben64> lspci | pastebinit
<Ben64> so easy
<gordonjcp> TomGreentimes2: "lspci | pastebinit" and then paste the URL in here
<gordonjcp> !attitude | TomGreentimes2
<ubottu> TomGreentimes2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<TomGreentimes2> k, gangin' up on me for my specs
<TomGreentimes2> cya
<gordonjcp> you know what, I don't care
<gordonjcp> well sod him, then
<gordonjcp> wanker
<Ben64> he was here earlier doing the same stuff. upgrading 11.10 to 3.2 kernel, trying to upgrade libc
<Ben64> i tried to warn him that it'd likely break everything, but he wouldn't listen
<gordonjcp> that's exactly why I stopped using and contributing to Arch
<Ben64> i tried to explain that it's easier to fix sound on 12.04 than to make a frankenbuntu system, but oh well, its not my problem
<yugandhar> Hi
<yugandhar> ls -l | awk '/\<(a|x).*\.conf$/ { print $8 }' is not giving any output on my system
<yugandhar> but it is working on the other machine
<yugandhar> please help me
<MonkeyDust> yugandhar  better ask in #bash
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: +1 for asking in 3bash
<ActionParsnip> #bash
<yugandhar> ok.. thanks
<dwarder> i have a video strean on http port from my ip webcam, i know that besides port 80 it uses something else for video streaming, how do i find out which port does it use else?
<gordonjcp> dwarder: nmap it?
<SunBlack> conn @samba-technical
<gordonjcp> SunBlack: /join
<gordonjcp> and # not @
<SunBlack> kkkk, truth, years without irc.
<simplew> i have 2 kernels installed, and to change bootsplash i did run "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" and "sudo update-initramfs -u"  but i continue with the same bootsplash, alreadu did this 2 times, ANY HINT?
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: you can use nmap to scan the IP
<ActionParsnip> simplew: did you select the new splash when you ran the first command
<simplew> ActionParsnip: yes, of course
<simplew> ActionParsnip: it went fine with the last kernel version but not with the other kernel
<ActionParsnip> simplew: did you run:  sudo update-grub   as well?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: what for?
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: only 80 port
<ActionParsnip> simplew: Ive seen plymouth tweaking guides that have it named
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: with nmap -v -A
<dwarder> ipaddress
<simplew> ActionParsnip: is there anyway to test changes?
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: does it mean that video streamed on 80 port?
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: and if i need to nat it i only need to nat this port?
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: if that is the only listening port, then yes
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: that is what nmap said
<ActionParsnip> simplew: reboot seems to be the only option. I've seen a few guides but the commands don't seem to exist
<apTeMkuH> i
<Rooster|2> quit
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: you could connect to the stream using mplayer / vlc etc
<dwarder> upon login to vpn i got stdin: is not a tty
<elena-IK> How do I unpack split zip archives (.zip .z01 .z02 .z03 and so on)? If I try with unzip on the command line or ark, only part of the archive gets extracted. ark shows a lot more files than it actually extracts. If I try with file-roller, I get "An error occurred while loading the archive.".
<jrib> elena-IK: unzip the first file (the .zip)
<elena-IK> jrib: that's what I'm doing
<jrib> elena-IK: how was it created?
<elena-IK> jrib: don't know
<elena-IK> jrib: but I'll ask the creator :)
<jrib> elena-IK: try catting all of them in order into one NEW file and see if that works...
<almoxarife> elena-IK: you are not over-writing the content of the folders with dup zips?
<jrib> elena-IK: see the first note in the BUGS section of "unzip"
<elena-IK> jrib: oh, ok. thank you.
<almoxarife> ark is pretty straight forward
<jrib> elena-IK: I meant: see the first note in the BUGS section of "man unzip"
<elena-IK> jrib: yes, I understood that. and I said thanks for that, because that BUGS section seems to offer the solution.
<jrib> elena-IK: cool, no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> !info zipsplit
<ubottu> Package zipsplit does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gnome-split-file-splitter-for-gnome-desktop.html    supports up to Precise :)
<ActionParsnip> !info nautilus-gnome-split
<ubottu> Package nautilus-gnome-split does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> thats the package to use :)
<InspectorCluseau> ubuntu how to for split files http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859596
<ztgu> hey
<SpaceRocket> how to change the Unity launcher location?
<ztgu> Where can I get help with choosing a laptop for linux?
<MonkeyDust> !hardware > ztgu start here
<ubottu> ztgu, please see my private message
<ztgu> Hey MonkeyDust, noone at ! hardware
<ActionParsnip> SpaceRocket: the launcher has to be on the left
<ztgu> The launcher can be at the bottom too
<ActionParsnip> SpaceRocket: there is a PPA to move it to the bottom but it's known to break things
<ztgu> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<ztgu> http://ishouvik.com/move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-12-0411-10
<MonkeyDust> ztgu  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ztgu> been there done that
<ActionParsnip> ztgu: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/
<ztgu> What would you guys recommend:
<ztgu> http://www.msi.com/product/nb/GE60-0NC.html#/?div=Driver&os=Win8%2064
<ztgu> or this one:
<ztgu> http://www.sony.no/product/vaio-s-serien/svs1512z9e
<FloodBot1> ztgu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> ztgu  wrong channel for that sort of questions
<ztgu> What channel then?
<MonkeyDust> ztgu  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<InspectorCluseau> ztgu, ask in ##linux
<ActionParsnip> ztgu: make sure your CPU doesn't have an inbuilt GPU if you are having an Nvidia GPU
<ActionParsnip> ztgu: Optimus does not play well in Linux
<Pantsman0> quit
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<Travis> Good morning
<lieanu> $1
<pony> The color is abnormal when the computer with ubuntu is connected with the LED TV. How to solve it ?
<BluesKaj> pony, what kind of connection ?
<BluesKaj> and graphics card?
<pony> HDMI
<pony> RADEON
<susundberg> always or only with youtube videos?
<susundberg> oh the youtube problem was with nvidia cards, nevermind ..
<BluesKaj> pony, does catalyst control have any optional colour settings ?
<pony> Try all the settings, No solution.
<BoozeWooz> helps :SS
<BoozeWooz> i boeied... ssd harddrives, but boot time is still > 120seocnds??
<BluesKaj> pony, describe "abnormal "
<pony> color seems like black white
<BluesKaj> what about the tv colour settings ?
<pony> The TV color is  normal under windows 7.
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: have you tested your RAM?
<BoozeWooz> tested ? for what :o ?
<BoozeWooz> hmm i dont get this kind of issues but
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: bad parts of RAM, what else?
<BoozeWooz> hmm i have bootspeed thing image
<BoozeWooz> i show you?
<ActionParsnip> pony: is there a TV output setting in BIOS or in the settings
<ActionParsnip> pony: in nvidia-settings if you use an nvidia GPU (maybe)
<BoozeWooz> http://i.imgur.com/lbyLB.png
<BoozeWooz> from here, my bootschart
<BluesKaj> it's ati radeon. ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i see
<pony> TOSHIBA L750D-C11W,   The same computer works well under win7 and color abnormal under ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: i'd start with a RAM test
<BoozeWooz> ow-ke.. hmm ramtest
<schauer97> I have a radeon to(Radeon HD 6800 Series) and it don't work very good
<BoozeWooz> :o
<BoozeWooz> send from iside back AMD ;) if its no werk
<Travis> Does anyone here have any experience with a Dell 1450 wireless card (internal)?  I have a Dell Inspiron 1100 laptop on which Ubuntu won't find my card.
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: seems nothing happens for a while
<ActionParsnip> Travis: what wifi chip does it use?
<BoozeWooz> uhhh
<BoozeWooz> yes theres a big problems with it :S
<BoozeWooz> its a laptop T43... i made some hackeries to make it allow SATA
<Travis> Broadcom, I think
<ActionParsnip> Travis: run:   sudo lshw -C network      then you will know
<ActionParsnip> Travis: saves you having to guess
<craigbass1976> I've got a laptop in front of me.  The owner is paranoid -- while his wife was doing an update, he freaked and stopped it half way through.  I'm stuck at an initramfs prompt after a "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/..... does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!" message.
<Travis> yup!  Broadcom BCM4306
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: I'd boot to liveCD and fsck the partition
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Travis
<ubottu> Travis: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BoozeWooz> Dec  3 10:24:23 cinka kernel: [  979.088041] ata2: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)
<BoozeWooz> Dec  3 10:24:28 cinka kernel: [  984.072050] ata2: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset
<BoozeWooz> Dec  3 10:24:28 cinka kernel: [  984.072067] ata2: soft resetting link
<BoozeWooz> theres are what i get
<BoozeWooz> data2: link is slow :S please wait...
<BoozeWooz> and it keeps for that.. entire time i think??
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: have you tried a different hdd cable, or switching to a different controller
<BoozeWooz> its putted inside laptop, only 1 wire
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: does't sound healthy then, do you have the latest bios?
<BoozeWooz> hmmm look, there was some accident :P
<BoozeWooz> with water, caused some smoke when it came on the motherboard
<BoozeWooz> and the ATA controller of the motherboard was friend because of that
<elena-IK> jrib: that worked. thanks again.
<craigbass1976> BoozeWooz, You can't let the smoke out of a computer...
<BoozeWooz> no
<BoozeWooz> but.. the harddrive thing was toast
<BoozeWooz> So, i picked up this CDrom -> sata conector
<BoozeWooz> and the harddisk is now attached to sata connector of my cdrom :o
<BoozeWooz> i think evil spirits inside ATA controller dont want to go away and cause this staff....
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, Ahh, I remember now.  Some of this I did last week when I first sat down with it.  The filesystem is clean.  I also think (but can't verify) that I finished the update somehow with either a live cd and chroot or something.
<drRocktopus> anyone have any luck installing ubuntu server on a newer lenovo desktop machine?  keep getting a no bottable system error :(
<BoozeWooz> vat
<craigbass1976> drRocktopus, It's not that windows quick boot scheme causing trouble is it?
<drRocktopus> think so...
<drRocktopus> just learning about all this uefi stuff now
<drRocktopus> **SHAKING HEAD**
<ActionParsnip> drRocktopus: why install server,wouldn't you want a desktop OS?
<craigbass1976> drRocktopus, I only remember hearing people complaining about it before the rubber ever hit the road; I didn't realize it ever got implemented
<drRocktopus> last server I built was 10 years ago lol
<BoozeWooz> waabutu
<BoozeWooz> maks ded
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<BoozeWooz> hei \o/
<drRocktopus> might try doing it from the liveCD desktop version next
<ActionParsnip> drRocktopus: why are you installing the server OS on a laptop?
<drRocktopus> its a desktop
<ActionParsnip> drRocktopus: the server CD doesn't install a desktop UI
<drRocktopus> lenovo ideacentre K4 series
<drRocktopus> might be the quickboot issue...
<drRocktopus> *might* be a lot of things at this point...
<drRocktopus> hehe
<drRocktopus> defeinitly going to try the desktop disk in 32bit this time
<ActionParsnip> drRocktopus: do you want a desktop OS?
<BoozeWooz> grr ><"
<Travis> ok this is screwy.
<drRocktopus> I'm trying to put together a server...
<ActionParsnip> drRocktopus: that's not my question
<Travis> One command says it's a BCM4306.  Another says it's a 4309
<BoozeWooz> all my packages is broken :/
<halalbanana> i got a serious problem
<drRocktopus> but I don't thikn there are too many differences between the desktop and the server versions of ubuntu 12... no?
<BoozeWooz> yes there is
<ActionParsnip> drRocktopus: yes, the server install is pure CLI
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: wassup?
<OpenSorce> Someone correct this theory for me.... I only have a 10g /home partition (poor planning on my part I know) Steam installs my games in ~/.steam. If I repartition my Windows drive, and get back say 50g of hdd and copy the current contents of ~/.steam to it then mount the new partition as ~/.steam I should get a .steam directory with 50g of space in it, right?
<drRocktopus> but the desktop version still has all the services: apache, php, mail server etc correct?
<ActionParsnip> OpenSorce: exactly
<halalbanana> i need gnome2 with quanstal
<halalbanana> will it blend?
<ActionParsnip> drRocktopus: you can install those on the desktop OS, there is no restriction
<omid8bimo> anyone? im getting too much of this err on my dmesg. does it matter? TCPv6: Possible SYN flooding on port 80. Dropping request
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: there are only unofficial unsupported forks
<Pici> drRocktopus: server and desktop share the same repositories, but different default packages.
<drRocktopus> ActionParnsip: excellent.. I think I will go for desktop version then... at least get hte GUI out of it
<halalbanana> whats a fnord?
<OpenSorce> ActionParsnip, thought so, thanks so much.
<drRocktopus> so now I just have to solve my booting problem
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: never heard of a 'fnord'
<halalbanana> the voice of silence?
<ActionParsnip> drRocktopus: i'd start with the ram test
<Pici> halalbanana: Leave the nonsense at the door, if you want to chat, theres #ubuntu-offtopic
<halalbanana> so where can i get those forks or fnords
<drRocktopus> is that tool in the liveCD?
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mate+ubuntu    your call
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: personally I recommend you install xfce4 and use that, it has the Gnome2 feel and is fully supported here
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: rather than some guys perpetuating a dead project
<halalbanana> i need some gnomestic features thats why i need gnome2
<ActionParsnip> drRocktopus: hold shift at boot and select the memtest there
<drRocktopus> ActionParsnip: Thanks! :) any thoughts on 32 vs 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: then use that link, fill your boots but Gnome2 is dead
<ActionParsnip> drRocktopus: depends entirely on needs and the system you are using. There is no single answer
<halalbanana> my boots? i walk barefoot
<drRocktopus> I have heard compatibility issues with tomcat java server perhaps
<lessshaste> I just installed dropbox from the .deb that dropbox provides ( I am using lubuntu-desktop).. how do I actually start it and get an icon showing it is working?
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: its a saying
<halalbanana> ah im not familiar with sayings, i m a toker
<ActionParsnip> drRocktopus: not sure there so cannot intelligently reply. I' imagine many servers use 64bit so you may find it's ok. There is a tomcat channel you can ask in
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: it's similar to "go nuts, buddy"
<drRocktopus> ActionParsnip: cool...thanks a bunch for your help
<James_Carter> anyone kno any good books to read to learn ALOT about computers?
<drRocktopus> hm
<halalbanana> so i stuck with natty dread
<halalbanana> is it possible to compile wine 1.5 with natty dread? and make a deb package somehow?
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: i've had dreadlocks, but not heard of 'natty dread' being compiled with wine
<KScorp> hihi
<halalbanana> i forgo the release name
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: i don't follow
<halalbanana> natty bread or something
<amigamia> `dreadlocks?
<KScorp> how can i copy a CD content by $dd command?
<amigamia> did you dread it?
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: Natty Narwal is EOL, no longer supprted
<gordonjcp> KScorp: same as any other drive...
<amigamia> Is Hoary still supported?
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: no, its dead too
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: back in the day yes I had dreads
<amigamia> wow
<KScorp> gordonjcp: i inseted cd into my cd drive, it now mounted on the /media/cdname
<halalbanana> i know its EOL, but the question was to compile something on my own and put them into a deb package instead installing it in the hardcore way
<KScorp> the source is a directory
<amigamia> I think I saw you walking around Vanity Square with flowers in your hair.
<gordonjcp> KScorp: but you want to take an image, so see what the drive is called, probably /dev/cdrom
<gordonjcp> KScorp: you're reading it, so it doesn't matter that it's mounted
<KScorp> gordonjcp: oh.ok
<halalbanana> so i meant a program that converts homebrew compiled code into a debian package
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p206x206/4495_96621056613_2542279_n.jpg    that's about 4 years ago :)
<ActionParsnip> halalbanana: look into checkinstall
<KScorp> gordonjcp: it's ok. thank you very much
<halalbanana> thank you mr. ActionParsnip : you are very kosher
<amigamia> wow you look like Robet Plant! :D
<gordonjcp> KScorp: working?
<KScorp> gordonjcp: yes. but there is a problem
<amigamia> You ARE Robet Plant!
<KScorp> cd has a key i think.because i get Input/Output error while copying
<gordonjcp> KScorp: it may be damaged
<KScorp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1407771/           what's the problem?
<KScorp> gordonjcp:  no. it works correctly when  run it's content on cd.
<Climbz> could someone please help me "force" mount a mac hdd that has a B-tree node size error. I'm trying to backup some data from this hdd
<jeromest>  /whois Climbz
<Marvin_Leo> Found this one adobe.com --> NOTE: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 will be the last version to target Linux as a supported platform. Adobe will continue to provide security backports to Flash Player 11.2 for Linux.  Is there an alternative?
<KScorp> whats the best alternative software for netsim? for network simulating
<llaskin> so a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04.01 LTS 32 bit, boots to a blank screen(first boot after install).  Thoughts?
<clarz> Can I put my own files in Ubuntu iso before building it in UCK without damage to boot?
<DJones> !remaster | clarz This may help, but its not something I've done, so can't beyond pointing at the factoid,
<ubottu> clarz This may help, but its not something I've done, so can't beyond pointing at the factoid,: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<llaskin> so a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04.01 LTS 32 bit, boots to a blank screen(first boot after install).  Anyone have any thoughts?
<MonkeyDust> llaskin  before or after the grub menu?
<asdklasfg> hi! i know this is a bit OT but anyways, how can i discover the servers IP when i know its URL and the server is down?
<wdp> asdklasfg, using dig.
<OpenSorce> asdklasfg, ping it. The ping reply should reslove it through the DNS
<asdklasfg> thx
<OpenSorce> even if the server itself doesn't respond
<James_Carter> anyone kno any good books about computers?
<wdp> James_Carter, thats a wide topic, be more precise please.
<OpenSorce> The pink shirt book!
<OpenSorce> Sorry I'll hush now :-P
<James_Carter> wdp , literally anything man, just throw out a favorite of yours on any topic related to computers etc..
 * wdp wonders if he should link to some asm book.
<James_Carter> lol
<James_Carter> i want to learn computers from ground up
<James_Carter> anything and everything
<bazhang> !ot | James_Carter
<ubottu> James_Carter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OpenSorce> James_Carter, "computers" could mean anything from the Altair to the Roku. Seriously, be a little more specific.
<ztgu> Hey, I was thinking of buying a new laptop. I found a MSI GX60. http://www.msi.com/product/nb/GX60.html#/?div=Specification
<wdp> James_Carter, while this is ot, then look for some history related computer books and take a look at projects like the raspberry pi.
<bazhang> ztgu, ##hardware please
<ztgu> good to run linux on it?
<OpenSorce> bazhang, sorry for the OT :-)
<James_Carter> ight thnx..guess i gotta go somewhere else :/
<wdp> btw. anyone playing games in wine (ubuntu) using a SLI setup and experiencing that graphics are pretty slow until you disable sli?
<OpenSorce> wdp, playing games in wine is slow anyway, have you tried steam?
<wdp> OpenSorce, not the games i play. and no, most of my games run pretty fast in wine (not using ubuntu, though)
<wdp> thought there might be a sli-related-bug or something.
<OpenSorce> wdp, but yes my SLI setup doesn't work right under wine when running games either. Works great under steam though
<MonkeyDust> what's SLI ?
<InstantKrimson> MonkeyDust: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Link_Interface
<MonkeyDust> ah nvidia
<kefir> anyone got hints on how to connect Ubuntu to AD so any AD user can log on?
<MonkeyDust> kefir  if AD means Active Directory    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<bloouup> Where can I find alternative greeters for lightdm?
<Darkstar1> Hello ppl just a QQ why is /lib/modules so big?
<Darkstar1> I have a 207GB partition for / with /home on another and /lib/modules takes up 145GB
<kefir> MonkeyDust: thanks, I'll have a go at that!
<Darkstar1> I'm on 12.04
<Darkstar1> Need to know if I can purge to make space
<MonkeyDust> Darkstar1  looks like it contains kernels... type ls -lh /lib/modules/
<Darkstar1> MonkeyDust: ok
<voldyclient> :)
<bhavesh> There is no more " Hide system title bar and use compact borders" in new Google Chrome version? I want to disable multiple title bars for chrome
<phunyguy_work> Chromium*
<Darkstar1> MonkeyDust: 3.0.0-20-generic files
<bhavesh> chromium?
<MonkeyDust> bhavesh  chromium is safer than chrome, it's what chrome is based on
<Darkstar1> Chromium is what chrome is based on
<phunyguy_work> in Ubuntu, it is Chromium.
<Darkstar1> Nope. Chromium is a different browser
<Darkstar1> You can also get chrome for Ubuntu
<bhavesh> Yea, I know what chromium is, Google Chrome even showed a warning "Installing might SERIOUSLY damage your system" I just ignored it
<phunyguy_work> is it in the repos?
<bhavesh> the point is
<phunyguy_work> I believe we are crossing that "unsupported" line.  Am I wrong?
<bhavesh> Is there some option in chromium or google chrome to use single title bar instead of two when you select "Use system title bar"
<savio> hey
<Darkstar1> MonkeyDust: 144G	/lib/modules/3.2.0-34-generic downloaded today. I have no idea what downloaded this
<savio> bhavesh, i don't think so
<Darkstar1> MonkeyDust: but I did fire off an update earlier
<Walther> Are the nvidia 310 drivers hitting nvidia-current any time soon?
<Walther> afaik they already released a stable version of 310
<Darkstar1> Any one?
<areels> what happened to anyone Darkstar1  ?
<Darkstar1> areels: Well...
<j33> hello!
<savio> !anyone | Darkstar1
<ubottu> Darkstar1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Darkstar1> savio: I already asked!!
<Darkstar1> scroll up
<j33> strange behaviour requires help... after an upgrade libnux3.0 wants to remove Unity!
<j33> Why ?
<savio> Darkstar1, repeat your question
<MonkeyDust> Darkstar1  not a clue, sorry
<areels> I see that i just joined to #ubuntu when scroll, then you're saying anyo one?
<atxq> looking for a screen recrder that can record specific application window only. any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> atxq  try kazam
<SolarisBoy> atxq: gtk-recordmydesktop
<j33> @atxq => look recordmydesktop, it rocks!
<bhavesh> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Darkstar1> I have a 207GB partition for / with /home on another and /lib/modules takes up 145GB anyone have any idea as to what could install something in that folder from the update package
<Darkstar1> I did fire off an update earlier
<Darkstar1> The system's a 12.04 that I use for light dev work
<MonkeyDust> Darkstar1  207GB for / ???   it should be in the order of 10-15GB
<bhavesh> Does OpenJDK works with Netbeans?
<bhavesh> or do I have to get Sun Java JDK?
<savio> Darkstar1, try disk usages analysis
<Darkstar1> MonkeyDust: It's a desktop/light dev machine with lots of site running in a sub-directory
<Darkstar1> savio: you mean running du -sh? and all that Jazz?
<savio> Darkstar1, you can get an overall idea what might me wrong
<Darkstar1> savio:  Already did that, that's how I know that /lib/modules is eating up all the space
<savio> bhavesh, there are some issues i suggest you to give it try
<Darkstar1> or found out rather
<Darkstar1> bhavesh: openJDK works with netbeans but you can laso install the sunjdk
<Darkstar1> And switch between both
<bhavesh> ok
<savio> bhavesh, http://trigonakis.com/blog/2011/04/29/netbeans-7-0-on-ubuntu-installation-%E2%80%93-openjdk-problem/
<hasselmm> someone knows why ubuntu and debian use /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu while the less common distributions seem to have agreed on /usr/lib64 ?
<bhavesh> Well I installed OpenJDK and the installer says "No compatible JDK was found"
<enokd> #
<Darkstar1> bhavesh: what netbeans version
<Darkstar1> ?
<savio> hasselmm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec refer this
<hasselmm> savio, 1000 thanks for the link!
<ztgu> Hey, I need a good laptop for linux and gaming when using windows, any recommendations? I have been searching for a laptop without Nvidia and Intel GPU's in the same system.
<jazzkutya> hi, what packages should i install on 12.04 to run 32bit apps?
<ztgu> what apps?
<Walther> Any news on when the nvidia 310 driver becomes nvidia-current?
<Walther> AFAIK there is already a stable version available
<vic_> hi!
<vic_> hola
<ztgu> hola
<vic_> Consulta, tengo una mac g4 power pc, donde puedo conseguir una distrubucion de linux actualizada para esa maquina
<Pici> !es | vic_
<ubottu> vic_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vic_> i have a mac g4 power pc, i want to instal linux in these machine, where i can download a linux ditributio for my mac
<MonkeyDust> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<vic_> gracias ubottu por la info :)
<vic_> thanks!
<testvogel> Hi. Does anyone of you know how I can change glibc lookup directory? chroot doesnt work anymore after an update to 12.10. It always exits with "/bin/bash: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /bin/bash)
<ybit> escott: yeah, so i borked my machine after apt-get install libxdamage1 libxcomposite1
<testvogel> because /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: is the wrong dir
<ybit> borked isn't the correct terminology i suppose
<escott> ybit, that shouldnt have broken anything. those are standard packages
<ybit> it just won't boot into anything but recovery mode which i'm using presently
<ybit> yeah
<Anon-Homer> hi all
<ybit> trying to boot in regularly fails though, there's no indication of anything going on
<ybit> i chrooted and installed some nouveau drivers but that didn't seem to fix anything
<ybit> same issue where when booting, the screen is just black and it never changes
<ybit> working through that
 * ybit exits and starts screen + irssi
 * ybit tinkers
<ybit> escott: i do appreciate you taking the time to throw some ideas my way
<testvogel> any ideas on my issue?
<escott> ybit, im afraid im not sure what it would be though.
<DANYAL> M Getting Error
<DANYAL> I've narrowed it down to pango not installing correctly. But because my hardy is EOL, the repositories are dead. I need a way to fix pango from the CLI without having to deal with all the little boxes that have replaced the text characters
<DANYAL> the error is everywhere in the gui there are little boxes instead of text
<escott> testvogel, dont understand the question. why would you need to change glibc lookup for a chroot
<jrib> DANYAL: "pango not installing correctly" Why do you say that?  How did you install it?
<testvogel> because I always get the error /bin/bash: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /bin/bash)
<testvogel> but the folder /lib/tls/i686/cmov/ doesnt exists anymore
<heathjs> escott: yeah, i'm afraid i'm not sure what it is, just going to get it to a state with no opengl on the desktop and be satisfied that i do at least have webgl
<escott> testvogel, and do you have that file in your chroot
<testvogel> escott, the libc.so.6 file? or which file?
<escott> testvogel, /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<testvogel> escott, no this file doesn't exist anymore after my ubuntu update. I guess the new directory has to be /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<testvogel> but I dont know how to change this
<DANYAL> jrib: well, I started with dapper. Was the only distro i tried that would get the wifi working out of the box. That took a nice little eight hours. Then I went to upgrade to hardy via CD.. because repositories are dead or annoying.
<escott> testvogel, clearly the chroot you are proposing to use is broken. not sure if you understand chroot or not
<DANYAL> and nothing unofficial
<escott> testvogel, the /bin/bash inside your chroot needs that file inside the chroot. its not there. the chroot is broken
<jrib> DANYAL: right, but those distributions aren't supported; is there a reason you don't just do a fresh install of 12.04 (if you want LTS) or 12.10? Backup and fresh install will be quicker than upgrading
<DANYAL> jrib: i did try other distros.. liked dPup, but wouldn't get the pcmcia prism wifi working -at-all-
<DANYAL> jrib: it locks up.
<jrib> DANYAL: what does?
<DANYAL> Jrib: This is a pentium 2, 4 gig hd, 80 meg ram crappylappy
<DANYAL> the install. Every time
<jrib> DANYAL: heh, what environment do you run on that?  Try installing from the minimal iso
<DANYAL> jrib:  alternative, text install, minimal.. hangs up every time
<jrib> DANYAL: weird. You tried both 12.04 and 12.10?
<escott> DANYAL, there is something like old-releases.ubuntu.com you can also see if you have the pango deb in /var/cache/dpkg
<DANYAL> jrib: even i tried lubuntu, no joy
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> I am using 12.04
<pratz> please check this http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/using-bash-history-more-efficiently-histcontrol
<jrib> pratz: what's your question?
<pratz> it says that when you use up arrow we can see the history
<jrib> DANYAL: so the minimal on both 12.04 and 12.10 both hung?  Where do they hang?
<pratz> jrib: how can i override the key binding with something else ?
<DANYAL> jrib: i tried the old-releases, old-versions, archives, none of those work.. Got nothing but errors, even though I can browse no problems.
<jrib> pratz: try #bash
<pratz> jrib: hmmm
<DeLorean731> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and firefox and I'm trying to run a java game that seems to be failing to load the plugin. I have installed openjdk-7-jre and icedtea-7-plugin. Any suggestions/
<hans> hanspoo
<DANYAL> jrib: can't find the cd... but most times it's on setting up services. instead of defering, which worked for dpup like magic, it just sits there and turned the laptop into a brick.
<DANYAL> even presice puppy retro 5.4.1 hung up on me
<sensah> hi
<auronandace> DANYAL: we don't support puppy here
<DANYAL> auronandace Hmm Ok
<DANYAL> i have to say that during the install of hardy, I got a load of locale errors.
<DANYAL> it never prompted me, so I didn't pay much mind. ;(
<DANYAL> until the boxes.
<Pummpy1> Is anymody here?
<Pummpy1> I need a bit of help :S
<rolling> 4018574677735546 0414 951 	Alan Lewis	 13 Walnut St 	Norwich	 NY	 UNITED STATES 	13815-1919
<usr13> Yes, there are many.  State your issue.
<rolling> 4018574677735546 0414 951 	Alan Lewis	 13 Walnut St 	Norwich	 NY	 UNITED STATES 	13815-1919
<rolling> 4018574677735546 0414 951 	Alan Lewis	 13 Walnut St 	Norwich	 NY	 UNITED STATES 	13815-1919
<Pummpy1> Does anyone know how to install files on this
<rolling> yes
<rolling> lol
<Pummpy1> Because I can't
<usr13> Pummpy1: What files are you missing?  (And how did they come to be missing?)
<Pummpy1> usr13 How do you actually install files
<Pummpy1> what program do you open it with for it to install?
<escott> !apt | Pummpy1
<ubottu> Pummpy1: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<usr13> Pummpy1: Well, several ways.  One would be a text editor.
<usr13> Pummpy1: Oh, are you talking about installing Applications?
<Pummpy1> yes :)
<Pummpy1> Should have made that more clear :S
<usr13> Pummpy1: apt (See abouve..)
<Pummpy1> :)
<usr13> Pummpy1: What exactly are you wanting to install?
<dsenator> jrib, are yu there
<jrib> dsenator: yes
<Pummpy1> usr13 cinelerra
<dsenator> woah
<dsenator> impossible
<usr13> Pummpy1: It's in the repositories.  No problem
<amigamia> what a name monkeydust :D
<dsenator> jrib, may I have the silverlight sites you gave me once again
<Pummpy1> usr13 what's that?
<rolling> 4018574677735546 0414 951 	Alan Lewis	 13 Walnut St 	Norwich	 NY	 UNITED STATES 	13815-1919
<jrib> dsenator: the ones to test?
<dsenator> yes
<dsenator> you gave me 2, one was for some painting thingy
<usr13> Pummpy1: I'm wrong, you'll have to use a ppa.
<usr13> !ppa | Pummpy1
<ubottu> Pummpy1: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<chris92> hey there - updated to 12.10 on my desktop pc with a dual screen setup - since then my mouse cursor is stuck on one of those two screens (it cant go to the other screen at all) - I'm using separate x sessions for the screens
<chris92> any ideas how to fix this?
<usr13> Pummpy1: https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa
<dsenator> jrib, the 2 test ones you gave or any other, as long as it done with silverlight... wanna test again
<jrib> dsenator: I got them from here: http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/community.aspx (samples section)
<Pummpy1> usr13 How does it work :S
<dsenator> thanks jrib, it does appear that moonlight development is stalled tho
<usr13> Pummpy1: When you add a ppa to the package manager, the app(s) in that ppa become accessable to install through the use of the package manager, apt.
<jrib> dsenator: yes, I think so
<pingpongping> how many browsers are available for ubuntu
<jrib> pingpongping: a lot...
<Pummpy1> usr13 im a ubuntu noob. I don't have a clue :S
<pingpongping> a lot means ?
<oliver__> Hi! i just installed ubuntu 12.10 on my dell xps 14z and I always has a very high load avarerage, when idle for example: 0.76 0.83 0.44. what can it be? it slows down my computer a lot, no high cpu usage or anything else what i can find
<MonkeyDust> pingpongping  in the order of 20 or so
<nonkn4mer> oliver__: is it installed on a legacy machine?
<pingpongping> 20 ? r u crazy
<usr13> Pummpy1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them
<oliver__> nonkn4mer: no, i5 with 4 core, intel hd 4000
<Habermas> hey guys, could anyone recommend a nice network file sharing app for ubuntu?
<pundit> where to configure whether gdm is started at boot-up?
<usr13> Habermas: nfs
<usr13> Habermas: or  samba
<jrib> pundit: do you mean you want to select which dm is used or whether a dm is started at all?
<MonkeyDust> pingpongping  firefox, chromium, midori, abrowser, epiphany, lynx, elinks are the most common, but there are more
<pundit> have gone through the xinit files, xsession etc. but not found it
<nonkn4mer> oliver__: load average is comprised of several factors, a slow hard drive or read errors  could jack your results, too.
<iceroot> pundit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<usr13> !nfs | Habermas
<ubottu> Habermas: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<usr13> !samba | Habermas
<ubottu> Habermas: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<chris92> any idea for my dual monitor setup fix where the mouse is stuck on one screen? :)
<pingpongping> whree is ie ?
<Habermas> well Samba and NFS seem pretty complicated, I was wondering whether there is a simple application that I could install on all my machines which would do the job for me :P
<pundit> jrib: both. actually i want to turn off gdm. but i also want to be able to choose another one. is there no config file, no other way than dpkg-reconfigure?
<oliver__> nonkn4mer: I know, I have checked my drive with iotop, nothing weird there, this drives me crazy
<MonkeyDust> pingpongping  ie is for windows, but i gues there's also ie4linux or so
<chris92> there is no Internet Explorer for Ubuntu, pundit
<chris92> woops, wrong nick
<usr13> Habermas: You can use scp  (after installing openssh-server)
<pundit> iceroot: is there no config file, no other way than dpkg-reconfigure?
<usr13> Habermas: nfs is not as complicated as you think.
<iceroot> pundit: sure there is but i dont know where
<escott> chris92, please paste the output of "xrandr"
<iceroot> pundit: dpkg is just reconfiguring conffiles
<usr13> Habermas: Samba is not all that tough either.
<phunyguy_work> So, I am trying to use evolution on 12.10 with the exchange plugin installed, so I can access my mail account at work.   I enter all the account details, authenticate perfectly, then accept the settings and close, - the account doesnt get added to evolution, and upon restarting the app, it does the new acccount wizard again.  What could be wrong?
<jrib> pundit: that dpkg-reconfigure, will edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager .  See ubottu about booting with no X:
<nonkn4mer> oliver__: have you ran netstat to see if you have something hammering a nic?
<jrib> !text | pundit
<ubottu> pundit: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<MonkeyDust> pingpongping  there are plenty sites, here's one http://linux.dltube.net/download197.html
<pingpongping> how to scan wireless network in ubuntu
<oliver__> nonkn4mer: no, how do I do that and what should I look for?
<chris92> escott -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408082/
<usr13> pingpongping: iwlist wlan0 scan
<usr13>  .... sudo   ^^^^
<escott> chris92, dual monitor would require two monitors
<chris92> im using two monitors... I'm even sitting in front of both <.<
<escott> chris92, then you are running two servers or something, because you arent using xinerama. it only shows one display. maybe this is some nvidia junk
<pundit> jrib: thanks!
<pundit> iceroot: thanks also to you!
<chris92> escott, two x sessions, yes. xinerama makes it look weird because both monitors use different resolutions
<pingpongping> why there isn't any gui app for scanning ?
<dr_willis> !info xsane
<ubottu> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.998-3ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 265 kB, installed size 808 kB
<pingpongping> user13 , it doesn't work
<chris92> pingpongping, network-manager usually does that
<escott> chris92, if you have two x servers you need two keyboards and two monitors
<escott> chris92, rather two mice
<usr13> escott: Yes, he stated earlier that he is running 2 Xsessions.
<chris92> escott, bullshit. it worked on 12.04 just as well
<Bombo> i'm using Ubuntu 12.10, and i want to disable the network manager. so i edited /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf set [ifupdown] managed=true, saved it, edited /etc/network/interfaces added eth0, rebooted, but /etc/network/interfaces doesnt contain my changes anymore, network manager did it again
<usr13> Bombo: uninstall it.
<Bombo> what else do i need to do to disable it?=
<Bombo> usr13: hm
<pingpongping> chris where is this network manager ?
<usr13> Bombo: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<tsniveda> #gedit
<Bombo> usr13: no way to just disable it?
<pundit> jrib: yes, the file is there. thanks again! :)
<chris92> normally in your taskbar, there should be an icon with two arrows, one facing up, one facing down
<usr13> Bombo: Well, why would you not uninstall it if you are not going to use it?
<houd> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-nightly
<houd> sudo apt-get update
<chris92> pingpongping, there you should be able to see all available wireless networks
<houd> sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<Bombo> usr13: maybe i'm going to use it later ;)
<nonkn4mer> oliver__: you can run netstat -i and it'll tell you the load on your nics.  looking into it further, that might not be the best option.  looking for better solution
<usr13> Bombo: Install it later.
<Bombo> usr13: right
<Bombo> usr13: was that a 'there is no way to just disable it (for a while)'?
<dr_willis> Bombo:  shouldent it be managed=false  since its not managed by the network manager?
<chris92> escott, the thing is, if I'm using twinview, games tend to use the full combined resolution, instead of only the primary screen
<houd> can i have a cinnamon desktop on xubunut
<houd> "xubuntu
<usr13> Bombo: I'm just giving you the easiest and simpliest way. (It'
<usr13> s what I'd do)
<chris92> escott, two x sessions worked fine before 12.10 - so there must have been a change in either xorg or nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2901/unmanaged-network-icon-network-manangement-disabled
<Bombo> dr_willis: not sure, it was false before
<dr_willis> seems to mention some other config files
<houd> can i have a cinnamon desktop on xubuntu/ubuntu/lubuntu
<escott> chris92, i dont understand how you can ever expect two sessions to work like that. you want to move the mouse off screen1 and only screen2... well where is screen2 in relation to screen1, above below, left right... none of the above because it is completely independent
<houd> please
<dr_willis> houd:  most likely yes. but its not supported here. and if it break things you are on your own.
<houd> how can i have cinnamon on xubuntu
<houd> ok thanks
<usr13> houd: Install it.
<chris92> escott, I expect it to work because it just did... I want to move it off screen 1 so it gets to screen2, which is left of screen 1
<houd> ok what must i do after
<usr13> chris92: It may be that you don't remember correctly the way you did it before.
<houd> installing cinnamon
<chris92> usr13, I didnt change anything in the nvidia-settings
<houd> sudo apt-get update?
<chris92> usr13, I just did a dist-upgrade
<usr13> houd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dr_willis> houd:  cinnamon is not part of the default ubuntu repos. so you will need to reserach it to find out how to install it.
<MonkeyDust> houd  http://news.softpedia.com/news/Introducing-Ubuntu-Cinnamon-Remix-311264.shtml <-- 12.04 LTS
<Pummpy1> usr13 are you still here?
<usr13> Pummpy1: Yes
<usr13> but not for long....
<escott> chris92, nvidia has their own crummy broken implementation of multi-monitor support so its entirely possible that xrandr doesn't report anything sensible for their multi-head config. i neither know nor care what nvidia does
<escott> chris92, based on your xrandr output i would say you cannot possible make things work.
<Pummpy1> usr13 I will only be quick. How do I get to this here? (http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them/40351#40351) it says now install from the software center
<dr_willis> Pummpy1:  after you enable a 'ppa' it shows packages in the software center and other package manager tools same as the default repositories do.
<houd> its not the cinnamon desktop i want but i found a other cinnamon desktop (sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-nightly)
<Bombo> ok removed it, edited interfaces manually, reboot, waiting for dhcp now
<usr13> Pummpy1: Are you using unity?
<chris92> is there a quick way to restart the xserver? i remember there was a hotkey for that some years ago
<Pummpy1> Probably not ..
 * Bombo watches the log
 * Pummpy1 test
<dr_willis>  You normally add/enable the PPA. do a 'update' of the package listing, then you can install what you want from the ppa.
<bkfitz> Looking at a new wireless router that will support cloud storage for backup and remote access to my files... anyone have any experience with regards to Ubuntu integration
<escott> chris92, nozap is disabled.
<Pummpy1> Is there a video tutorial anywhere?
<escott> chris92, rather nozap is set so zap is disabled
<dr_willis> bkfitz:  some of the new Cisco routers are supposed to have a cloud feature. but im not sure it works very well.
<chris92> escott, brb
<dr_willis> bkfitz:  you may want to look into running that 'owncloud' service.  I just use ssh for now to get into my pcs from my phone.
<houd> whats the different of sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<bkfitz> dr_willis: yeah... seems like cisco has something called "connect cloud" and dlink has something called "mydlink"
<dr_willis> houd:  you UPDATE the list. then Upgrade the system
<bkfitz> dr_willis: but I want android access etc
<houd> oh thanks
<dr_willis> bkfitz:  I can plug a USB hd into my router and its on the lan. but its flakey.
<dr_willis> bkfitz:  as far as i know that COnnect Cloud is not active yet. I havent looked into it in a while
<bkfitz> dr_willis: yeah... thats what i'm looking for... and always want to check on linux support before i go buying...
<dr_willis> bkfitz:  im not sure how much i trust it either. ;)
<alexGla> hello. I have derby db on my Ubuntu machine. And i m following tutorial from http://db.apache.org/derby/papers/DerbyTut/ I m looking for .ksh to start the server but then unzipped archive have not found any.
<bkfitz> dr_willis: yeah... but what do you trust?  #sslstrip ;)
<houd> wich programm is the best? windows8/ununtu/xubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu?
<dr_willis> bkfitz:  id trust a linux box on the lan. Not a usb on the router :) Plus it would be faster.
<chris92> escott, okay, changed to twinview now - does this one look better? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408128/
<dr_willis> bkfitz: I just ssh/sft into my linux box these days if i need. Or use UbuntuOne
<usr13> Pummpy1: Try Method 2: Using the command line?  At:  http://www.sitepoint.com/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-discovering-a-world-of-ppas/
<bkfitz> dr_willis: but not accessible on the road, from android etc...
<dr_willis> bkfitz:  so my stuff is accessable on the road.. without needing a cloud router.
<houd> how do i root my android phone
<dr_willis> houd:  ask in #android
<chris92> houd - refer to xda-developers for that one
<usr13> !android | houd
<usr13> ... thought sure there would be an !android factoid by now...
<escott> chris92, that actually shows two monitors
<chris92> escott - yea because it only uses one x session now
<houd> ok and wich programm shall i take ?ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu
<chris92> escott, but now I have the problem that games would use up the combined resolution, not the one of the main screen
<chris92> houd - basically its the same, it only depends on which desktop environment you prefer. ubuntu uses Unity, kubuntu uses KDE, xubuntu uses XFCE
<usr13> houd: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android  #Cool video  :)
<dr_willis> houd:  what are you trying to do exactly? Your questions are jumping around all over the place.
<houd> i just want ti find the perfect programm
<houd> "to
<usr13> houd: I recommend xubuntu, (but that's just because it's what I like/use, but I think it's pretty nice.  I like a Desktop Environment that is simple, easy to use, etc...)
<dr_willis> houd:  for what?
<houd> to learn more about linux
<usr13> houd: Use it.
<dr_willis> houd:  id start with the Ubuntu Manual. and use Ubuntus default interface
<nonkn4mer> then just install the default build.
<dr_willis> !manual | houd
<ubottu> houd: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nonkn4mer> ^^ houd
<kvothetech> houd: use minimal and build up what you want from there.
<dr_willis> kvothetech:  he diddent know what the differance was btween apt-get update and upgrade.. I think 'minimal' is beyone his comprension. ;)
<kvothetech> dr_willis: just got here read 'want to learn, and trying to pick which install to use
<usr13> houd: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<escott> chris92, if you have two completely different x sessions, then alice could be on monitor 1 and bob on monitor 2. it would be completely screwed up if alice could move her cursor onto bobs display. so you have to have something like xinerama or twinview
<kvothetech> dr_willis: i'll shutup now though.
<RickZilla> Running 12.10, when I go to gmail, it asks me if I want to load the app...is this a recommended action? I'm assuming it just houses the gmail infrastructure on my local machine, instead of going out to get it each time?
<dr_willis> escott:  trying to do a MultiSeat X session?
<zykotick9> escott: dr_willis multiseat is non-trivial
<dr_willis> RickZilla:  thats the webapps feature - that puts a gmail icon in the panel.
<houd> whats the terminal in reality(a booting machin?)
<nonkn4mer> dr_willis: at least he picked ubuntu and not some obscure build :P
<usr13> RickZilla: Really?  firefox gmail.google.com   ?
<houd> RickZilla:yes
<escott> dr_jesus, thats what chris92 was claiming he was doing
<chris92> dr_willis, I have a dual monitor setup and my nvidia-settings let me setup separate x sessions for each monitor and I could still use my mouse on both screens when moving them from one to another
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  actually id heard it was  being worked on  to make it easier. Ive never tried it.
<RickZilla> usr13 Really
<chris92> dr_willis, that was until I updated to 12.10
<RickZilla> houd: k, I'm assuming that's the only change it makes?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i haven't tried in years, so perhaps it's changed - but at the time, i never got it working ;)
<dr_willis> chris92:  sounds like you were not using Seperate X sessions then. But had Xinerma/twinview enabled.. Been usign 2 monitors for ages..
<chris92> chris92, definitely was two separate x sessions. hmm
<chris92> dr_willis ^^
<usr13> RickZilla: To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  thers some company making a little  $50 MultiSeat gizmo that is supposed to make it rather plug and play. :) not even needing   a fancy video card.
<houd> what is better 12.04 or 12.10
<RickZilla> usr13: Not on an ubuntu machine right now
<zykotick9> houb what is better yellor or orange?
<usr13> houd: 12.04 is LTS
<dr_willis> chris92:  I would think its misconfigured and  its Not using 2 X sessions then. Ive NEVER seen 2 x sessions work that way. but i tend to just use  one wide desktop
<chris92> dr_willis, any idea how to let games only use one screen's resolution then?
<houd> i know but wich one is better K/X/L/UBUNTU 12.04 OR 12.10
<snoop> i install de 12.10 on in virtualbox and the unity its slow as hell..
<chris92> houd, like I said before, its personal preference
<dr_willis> chris92:  nope. I dont mess with games much. Ive always been able to window them, drag them to the 2nd monitor. fullscreen them and they use the 2nd monitor's res.
<snoop> had to instal xfce and run and run as xubuntu
<usr13> houd: YOu are asking a question that requires an opinion.  Ok, my opinion is xubuntu (but if you ask 4 people, you will likely get 4 answers)
<dr_willis> houd:  most of the docs are going to be written for UBUNTU and Unity.... if you know nothing about Ubuntu. then stick to the defaults.
<nonkn4mer> houd: what you might want to do is to set up a few virtual machines.  I have ubuntu, RHEL, Suse, and CentOS all on different virtual machines so I can bounce back and forth, seeing what works in which environment
<nonkn4mer> hell, even mac os x uses a lot of similar CLI commands
<dr_willis> houd:  its rather trivial to isntall all those desktops on the same machine and try them out.
<chris92> dr_willis, hmm maybe I'm just used to Windows' behavior too much then. there it just picks the primary monitor
<phunyguy_work> I am trying to get evolution to talk to MS Exchange, is there an activesync plugin for it that anyone is aware of?
<nonkn4mer> dr_willis: trivial, yes.  But worked for me
<phunyguy_work> (it has to work outside the network)
<dr_willis> chris92:  ive seen badly written apps that use the wrong monitor. or worse yet.. use both monitors.
<usr13> houd: I would suggest you just install one.  YOu can install more than one desktop environment if you want, all of them if you want, you can change desktop environemnt each time you log into the system.
<chris92> dr_willis, yea, me too... looks funny on my end then because one screen uses 1680x1050 and the second 1920x1080 :D
<houd> yes but cinnamon or gnome?
<mako_reactor> install gentoo
<houd> gnome clasic?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: best solution i've seen for multimonitor and gaming is to use a NULL string in xorg.conf, so when a specific resolutionis called - it autodisabled the "other" monitor.
<chris92> houd, just use Unity, which comes with Ubuntu
<dr_willis> houd:  cinnamon is NOT supported by this channel.  and Unity runs on top of gnome.
<RickZilla> I'm using 12:10 with cinnamon, in case anybody is keeping score
<mako_reactor> lol@Unity
<RickZilla> I liked Unity for about 5 minutes
<usr13> houd: Let's say you install Ubuntu.  "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"  will install the xfce4 Desktop Environment. etc..
<houd> ok now im using cinnamon. its realy good but how can i delet xfce?(does it funktion
<nonkn4mer> houd: that's really the beauty of linux.  there's no "best" option.  It's infinately customizable
<snoop> if the box in wich u install ubuntu 12.10 does not suppurt 3d its gonna be very slow
<mako_reactor> sudo apt-get purge uninty-shit
<nonkn4mer> lol @ mako_reactor
<usr13> houd: sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop  (But you dont really have to un-install it.)
<snoop> like usr13 says xubuntu desktop its much beter
<snoop> better
<phunyguy_work> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> mako_reactor: let's try to stay on-topic please
<usr13> snoop: ... that's just MY opinion ...  ;)
<phunyguy_work> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<snoop> well mine too =D
<mako_reactor> install gentoo
<dr_willis> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.13-2 (quantal), package size 755 kB, installed size 1906 kB
<usr13> phunyguy_work: What is your native language?
<phunyguy_work> English?
<houd> i tried (ultimate/stella/hybride/mint/debian/lubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu/) wich will be the best linux program????????
<usr13> phunyguy_work: Ok.  You are in the right place.
<snoop> i had to install xfce desktop because it running on a airbook
<jrib> mako_reactor: this channel is for ubuntu support.  You can talk about other things (like gentoo) in #ubuntu-offtopic.  I'll have to kick you if you continue here
<phunyguy_work> It was directed at mako_reactor just forgot to include him
<chris92> houd, they are all good on their own. It depends on what you like most...
<dr_willis> houd:  sounds like you need to spend more time actually using linux, and less time playing with all the differnt disrtos..
<mako_reactor> Sorry I'm japan
<mako_reactor> 私のペニスとたわごとを吸うするようにしてください。リナックス
<phunyguy_work> or a troll.
<dr_willis> houd:  its been said several times now - for a total 'beginner' its most likely best to stick with the normal default UBUNTU
<mako_reactor> I'm JAPAN
<Bombo> usr13: ok eth0 works now, without nm ;) and the suspend/sleep mode does too, network-manager did always disable the network device when i hit the sleep key, so wake on lan didn't work
<phunyguy_work> does evolution have a plugin for the unity envelope notification applet?
<urgodfather> is anyone familiar with ubuntu on the poulsbo chip?
<usr13> Bombo: good.
<apm1> does ubuntu server come with the same kernel configuration as ubuntu desktop version
<urgodfather> if so, i have a clean install for a customer that i need help fixing the sluggish behavior
<llaskin> to add to my path variables, all I need to do is edit my .bashrc correct?
<dr_willis> llaskin:  thats one way to do it yes.
<zykotick9> llaskin: run "source .bashrc" after making changes to apply them
<usr13> Bombo: If you just use a wired connection, you probably don't have much use for network-manager
<houd> dr_willis why do you use and like xubuntu?
<dr_willis> llaskin:  i think .profile has some PATH info in it these days
<dr_willis> houd:  I dont use xubuntu.
<houd> wich one?
<usr13> houd: Just try it.
<apm1> and if i add packages to a live install on a usb flash drive will the packages added by me also install on my hd if i decide to install it ?
<dr_willis> houd:  I use the normal Unity Desktop.
<jrib> llaskin: yes, you should follow the examples in the default ~/.profile
<zykotick9> apm1: no
<dr_willis> in  .profile:    PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<bhagwat> hi  friends .I want help for below problem.I had installed kannel gateway but when i am giving http request "http://localhost:13013/cgi-bin/sendsms?username=kannelUser&password=123&from=+551143214321&to=+551112341234&text=testing" it gives proble in terminal that is "2012-12-03 11:31:45 [8334] [12] ERROR: Error while gw_gethostbyname occurs.2012-12-03 11:31:45 [8334] [12] ERROR: System error 1: Operation not permitted2012-12-03 11:31:45 [8334] [12] ERROR:
<bhagwat>  gethostbyname failed 2012-12-03 11:31:45 [8334] [12] ERROR: System error 110: Connection timed out 2012-12-03 11:31:45 [8334] [12] ERROR: error connecting to server `localhost:20022' at port `20022'  2012-12-03 11:31:45 [8334] [12] ERROR: Couldn't send request to <http://localhost:20022?username=nork&password=z0rK&to=918149221884&text=test&from=+918149221884&coding=0&charset=UTF-8&smsc=MYMODEM&dlr-url=> 2012-12-03 11:31:45 [8334] [7] ERROR: HTTP[(null)]:
<bhagwat>  Couldn't connect to SMS center (retrying in 10 seconds).
<FloodBot1> bhagwat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apm1> zykotick9,  no for which question ?
<apm1> i asked 2
<jrib> if there ever was a time to use a pastebin...
<phunyguy_work> oooh, nice.  a username and password.
<zykotick9> apm1: no to adding packages to liveusb will install when you use "install" option
<dr_willis> he just pasteed his username and password also? ;)
<jrib> heh
<apm1> zykotick9, ok thnks for the answer :)
<zykotick9> apm1: historically the desktop and server kernels where different - not sure about current
<apm1> ok
<jrib> zykotick9: currently, there is no separate kernel for server
<zykotick9> apm1: see jrib above ;)
<zykotick9> jrib: thanks.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<apm1> jrib, that means all the non free modules in desktop kernel are also in server kernel ?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<apm1> enjoy the show no kidding , lol :p
<zykotick9> apm1: if you are looking for a libre-server, see debian
<DeLorean731> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and firefox and I'm trying to run a java game that seems to be failing to load the plugin (it just sits at a blank screen where the game would normally load). I have installed openjdk-7-jre and icedtea-7-plugin. Any suggestions?
<houd> if i knew how to create a linux programm i wont use all this programms (kubuntu ubuntu ...
<apm1> zykotick9,  -, i am on debian :p  i am looking for a binary blob containing kernel shipped as default distro ubuntu server looks the best
<houd> apml:is debian good
<zykotick9> apm1: mixing distro packages = not brilliant
<tommyangelo> Hello. Anyone know where the .h file for minizip is hiding? installing zlib1g-dev didn't help. I just get  'fatal error: minizip/unzip.h: No such file or directory'
<bhagwat> how to send sms free of cost on ubuntu?
<tommyangelo> when compiling
<apm1> zykotick9, mixing , no i am looking to do a transition , a clean install ?
<Riddell> tommyangelo: packages.ubuntu.com is your friend
<mako_reactor> 笑Ubuntuはあなたのたわごとは、あなたの顔の内側に入れて持っているようなものです。
<zykotick9> apm1: ahhh, ok, sorry.
<houd> whats python
<jrib> !jp | mako_reactor
<ubottu> mako_reactor: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<MonkeyDust> mako_reactor  those are all prophanities, stop that please
<houd> where can i get fluendo dvd player?
<houd> ixsoft?
<trism> tommyangelo: only minizip/unzip.h I see is in libvxl1-dev but that is probably not what you want, looks like it was just thrown in there because some part of the app needs it
<tommyangelo> Riddell: thanks, but no good. The only package to mention minizip is already installed
<tommyangelo> trism: I'll try anyway
<houd> where can i get gtstreamer
<houd> how can i add sound on xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !info gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3| houd
<ubottu> 'houd' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<MonkeyDust> !info gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 | houd
<ubottu> houd: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 (source: gst-fluendo-mp3): Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.15.debian-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 88 kB, installed size 246 kB
<houd> how can i whatch blurays?gtstreamer0.10??????????????????????????????ßß
<MonkeyDust> houd  by not typing ????
<houd> lxbdplayer does ont work what shall i doß
<houd> "do
<MonkeyDust> houd  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<bhagwat> hi friends .. anyone know about kannel installation and procedure to use it?
<houd> ük
<houd> "ok
<Fjdsurewjdfshdkj> Can anyone see my msg?
<Pricey> Fjdsurewjdfshdkj: nope
<ikonia> Fjdsurewjdfshdkj: many people can
<houd> yes we can
<Fjdsurewjdfshdkj> Ok thanks!
<Fjdsurewjdfshdkj> I thought my irc was screwed again
<houd> no we cant:P
<jazzkutya> no he can't (he left) :)
<Taln> I'm on ubutu 12.04. When I started up my computer I noticed i couldn't see the top and side bars however i have Terminal access. Can someone tell me how to fix this? It is also kinda slow
<Taln> I can still click on things in the bar, but again everything is slow and I can't see the top and side bar icons
<Taln> Anyone have ideas on how to fix?
<tommyangelo> trism: didn't work. Google has got nothing either. Weird. Ah well I'll install from source
<houd> Taln: i think you must reboot your computer and if its not fixed you must ask someone other
<houd> Taln:as MonkeyDust
<Taln> houd: i'v rebooted twice. I  went into the guest account and it was fine
<Taln> MonkeyDust: halp
<houd> Taln:good :d
<houd> ":D
<trism> tommyangelo: I notice it is still in the zlib source in the contrib/ directory, maybe it was installed with the package previously?
<houd> Taln the guest acount is only for guest.it will delet what you will save on the geust account!!!!!!
<SpaceRocket> on Ubuntu 12.10 the USB 3G modem is not able to connect at all,  getting this in syslog "device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none')"
<tommyangelo> trism: what do you mean installed with the package
<tommyangelo> ?
<houd> Taln:the guest account is only for guests.all the things you will save on the guest account will be deleted!!
<Taln> houd: right. Do you know how to fix this? What is the process that handles the top and side bar?
<sagex> hey
<trism> tommyangelo: oh I am just trying to figure out if the package ever shipped minizip headers/libs, but I don't see anything in the changelog about it, so I'm guessing it only ever included the minizip binaries in zlib-bin
<trism> tommyangelo: difficult to tell though
<tommyangelo> trism: ok I see what you mean now
<YatharthROCK> Can you change the system language/locale w/o restarting or relogging? Maybe be restarting lightdm or something? Or restarting init.d (w/e that is)?
<sagex> I have a radeon 4200 mobility I installed the amd catalyst drivers and now the window manager is messed up and the windows have to be resized and moved via the right click alternative options also my native resolution is lower than it actually was before I installed the cata* drivers
<Taln> YatharthROCK: hat?
<Haffe> Could someone help me with this problem? I install Ubuntu to a laptop, chose to use the entire disk. Everytime I reboot I get "grub error: out of disk".
<Taln> what
<Taln> YatharthROCK: how2?
<YatharthROCK> Taln, I didn't understand. hat?
<YatharthROCK> Taln, Yes, I want a how-to
<sagex> I have class in a couple minutes I'll handle this later on
<YatharthROCK> Can you change the system language/locale w/o restarting or relogging? Maybe be restarting lightdm or something? Or restarting init.d (w/e that is)?
<sagex> !amd drivers
<sagex> !catalyst
<mega1> in server12.04 how do i list all services running
<Ozera> Right well that didn't fix it
<jrib> mega1: services --status-all
<Ozera> I am Taln. Does anyone know how to get the top side bars back?
<Ozera> I cant see the top and side bars on ubuntu 12.04. However i can click on the icons, but i just cant see them. Also everything is going slow and I still have terminal accesss
<Ozera> Is unity what i need to restart?
<BioSore> Heya! Does anyone know if it its possible to send SSH commands via a mounted SSHFS from windows?
<jrib> BioSore: is there a reason you do not just use putty on windows to send commands?
<BioSore> I just wanted an easy to way to automate repeated applications
<jrib> BioSore: like what?
<RickZilla> Haffe: Bad sectors? might have to do a disk check before installing again
<BioSore> i would like to run a transcode script that will transcode and upload the autoput to a server. I have this script (in Python), but would like to run it through SSHFS
<houd> Taln:im sorry bu ti can say one think(have you make the updates and have you install the additional hard drives?
<jrib> BioSore: run it when?  When you copy a file?
<Ozera> houd: what??
<houd> you must make updates and install the additional grapic hard drives
<Katbuntu> Hello
<Ozera> houd: wtf are graphic hard drives
<Taint> I keep getting errors about configurations with my monitor
<houd> do you use linux on laptop or on pc
<Taint> right now the screen looks distorted
<Ozera> laptop
<BioSore> jrib: I would like to run it by having some form of macro setup so that I can right-click on a file/folder on SSHFS and it sends the command to the server with information concerning the folder I selected
<houd> ah you dont need to know it its only fowr pc(if you want to have sound you must install the additional graphic hardrives!
<jarco> Hello people, I am looking for sound software to try and make the sound of a space marine vox transmitter/reciever. Is there any linux/ubuntu software that is recommended for this?
<Ozera> is unity what is running the stuff houd ?
<houd> jarco:go to ubuuntu software center or look for one on the web
<Pici> jarco: There are a number of fancy and powerful packages that come with the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage
<yhusha> theres no settings for swappyness in the conf file
<jrib> BioSore: well for something like that, I imagine it's really a question for ##windows.  You want to add something to a directories right click menu that sends an ssh command over.  I don't see how you would do it otherwise.  I was thinking of a different situation: you could for example use inotify to monitor a directory and automatically perform actions on files added to it
<houd> Ozera:sorry i cant  undertand i have cinnamon!
<jrib> s/directories/directory's
<Ozera> houd: what
<Taint> wtf did I do to make the screen so small and have all these monitor errors?
<BioSore> jrib: I might be able to use that instead.
<houd> Ozera:do you use xubuntu or ubuntu?
<jrib> BioSore: in that case look into inotify and incron
<Taint> ubuntu
<jarco> pici, houd : I was looking for one that is known to be very good. Like gimp is for pixel based image editing
<BioSore> thanks, jrib
<stefano> hello
<houd> ah i understand!
<RickZilla> jarco: might try t plugin for audacity
<Ozera> houd: Ubuntu 12.04
<Pici> jarco: You could ask in #ubuntustudio for specifics.
<pratz> how can i bind a key in .bashrc ?
<RickZilla> Unity looks like it needs to be on a tablet or something...which wouldn't be a bad deal at all, I just didn't like it on my desktop/laptop
<houd> Ozera:you can open a windows programm wich you used with paint if  you used windows
<jarco> will do Pici . And i will take a look at audacity plugins RickZilla . Thanks for the suggestions
<Ozera> houd: http://pastebin.com/SSS87jpt
<Taint> this is the error(s) I get and ubuntu itself is too small.
<Taint> http://pastebin.com/89xGWcy9
<houd> you
<Ozera> houd: why are you telling me about paint
<jrib> pratz: what was the answer a few hours ago?
<Ozera> Can someone help me fix this please?
<houd> Ozera you can insrtall gimp on terminal sudo apt-geet install gimp or blender
<Ozera> houd: stop trolling
<houd> you can  open windows programms with wine or crossove
<pratz> jrib: fair enough, but did not get a good reply from there
<Ozera> that is true houd. That is not the issue though
<jrib> pratz: you left without asking your question :/
<Ozera> My issue is that the top and side bars are missing
<houd> paint is a good windows programm but you can use blender or gimp
<jrib> pratz: you can use ~/.inputrc .  There are some example in "man bash"
<Ozera> jrib: are you able to help me? Here is the erros I am getting when I do: compiz --restart http://pastebin.com/SSS87jpt
<RickZilla> Ozera: And this was from a fresh install?
<Ozera> RickZilla: no
<pratz> jrib: ok, will check them
<houd> Ozera:try blender(sudo apt-get install blender
<Taint> I don't get this... idk what to do. no resolution is working correctly
<RickZilla> Ozera, I don't know if the install disk has the ability to fix errors...I would also look into your disk health, especially if you have things like that missing
<Ozera> RickZilla: the guest account works fine
<jrib> pratz: you can also use bind like someone else said in #bash
<RickZilla> Ozera: it could still be trying to access sectors elsewhere on your other account
<pratz> yes, they said to use bind
<jarco> RickZilla, Thanks for your suggestion, I am already near the sound with audacity.
<Ozera> RickZilla: so how do I fix this?
<pratz> but I have not edited .bashrc before and I am not sure how to do it
<Pici> pratz: bash's manpage describes how to use bind...
<RickZilla> Ozera, you might have to log into your guest account, but find the disk settings, and click on the "SMART" data icon to see what it says
<pratz> Pici: jrib i use this - bind '"HISTCONTROL":"\C-h"'  but not working for me
<RickZilla> I don't know of the exact path, but it's in there somewhere
<pratz> in the sense I have done some mistake, as I have not done this before
<jrib> pratz: I don't know... just modifying ~/.inputrc is likely easier.  But I don't use bash, so I can't tell you for sure
<Ozera> RickZilla: can i do anything here? Like restart something
<usr13> Ozera: are you 12.04 ?
<pratz> jrib: ok
<Ozera> usr13: yes
<usr13> Ozera: fully updated?
<RickZilla> Ozera: You have to access your disk properties, I don't know if you can get to them from your broekn Unity or not
<Ozera> usr13: not fully updated
<usr13> Ozera: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> pratz: then you should mention what you've tried in #bash, I don't use bash as my login shell, so I can't really help with specifics.
<usr13> Ozera: from tty6  (Ctrl-Alt-F6)
<pratz> what you guys use then , is it zsh ?
<Pici> pratz: usually
<Taint> I'm sure this problem will be easy for you guys to solve, I just want to be able to use ubuntu
 * jrib nods
<usr13> Taint: What is it?
<usr13> .... we like easy ...
<Taint> keep getting a small screen with a list of errors about my monitor config
<Taint> http://pastebin.com/89xGWcy9
<Taint> wish I knew how to screenshot it to show how wrong it looks..
<RickZilla> Taint: Hit the Print Screen button, then paste that into an image editor
<drecute> Taint: Application -> screenshot
<usr13> Taint: lspci | pastebinit
<usr13> ... and send resulting URL
<usr13> Taint: Where did you get http://pastebin.com/89xGWcy9 from?
<RickZilla> You guys do it the easy way...I do it the hard way :-)
<usr13> Taint: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Taint> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/c2asz
<Pymous> Hello !
<Pymous> I just installed a fresh Ubuntu Server, but the root access is declined for password reason
<Pymous> What is the default password for root plz ? :)
<Ozera_> usr13: I couldn't type so i had to go to the guest account
<Ozera_> usr13: So is Unity what is broken?
<jazzkutya> Pymous: there is no root password, root account is disabled
<usr13> Ozera_: Couldn't type what in?
<netmk> !root | Pymous
<ubottu> Pymous: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ozera_> usr13: the chat box. Everything was very slow
<usr13> Ozera_: Couldn't do Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<Taint> even when I "fix" the resoultion when I restart it goes back to that list of errors
<Ozera_> O i didn't see you say that. I pressed: CTRL+ALT+T for the terminal and ran the update
<Ozera_> idk if it finished or now
<usr13> Ozera_: Oh.  Ok.
<usr13> Ozera_: good.
<Katbuntu> Huh
<Ozera_> usr13: so what is broken? Unity?
<usr13> Ozera_: Is it working ok now?
<Katbuntu> Which *buntu do yo think it's better for and oldie nvidia 9300M GS card?
<Ozera_> usr13: i dont think so. I am on the guest account
<Katbuntu> Graphic effects on Kubuntu work well with Nouveau, a bit worse with Nvidia driver
<Katbuntu> and Unity on 12.04 is, well, good and I like it. But when I tried 12.10 it was very buggy.
<Pymous> Oh right !
<|Frodo|> hello! i am running kubuntu 11.4 and try to get a "beep" from my terminal (konsole). but pc-speaker and "normal" loudspeaker don't give any sound if I try "echo $'\a'"! what is wrong here?
<Pymous> Debian have one
<Pymous> don't him me !
<usr13> Ozera_: Should be same on either.  So the update process is done now, right?
<shantorn> hi, i have a training video for my wife thats on dvd, what would be a simple way to compress it to fit on a cd size media?
<Pymous> hit
<FloodBot1> Pymous: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ozera_> usr13: i dont think so. I think I restarted before it finished
<Taint> why does it say unknown for my monitor?
<Ozera_> what was the command usr13 ?
<usr13> Ozera_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ozera_> usr13: okay i'm goin back to the broken account
<hilo> hello I just ran "chmod 777 * -R" thinking it would make everything in and below chmod 777 when it actually chmod'd my entire filesystem. How can I fix this so my system is not insecure as hell
<llutz> hilo: fresh install
<hilo> llutz, really the only fix?
<llutz> hilo: not the only but the fastest
<rumpe1> hilo, reinstall
<nonkn4mer> hilo: unless you have a snapshot from before the change
<Frostbyte> Little help here please? "testsaslauthd -u *something* -p *something* -s *something*" returns "connect() : No such file or directory 0:" and I can't get it to work.. I may also add that I've set up dovecot/postfix to use mysql as well (if that influences it any), my mailserver works however.. I'm just trying to link the email database with the openvpn.. Any clue?
<hilo> so what is the use of the chmod -R option?
<nonkn4mer> without the * it would have changed the permissions of whatever was in that folder
<nonkn4mer> -R is recursive switch
<nonkn4mer> ^^ hilo
<rumpe1> hilo, to change file permissions recursively
<hilo> Doesn't that usually recurse through directories BELOW the current?
<llutz> hilo: it does
<jrib> hilo: what directory did you do it in?
<hilo> Why did it recurse UPWARDS and chmod my entire filesystem when I was in a folder below the root
<Frostbyte> heya llutz, got some time to help me sort something? :p
<nonkn4mer> hilo: * is a wildcard in bash basically meaning "anything"  so your syntax said chmod 777 anything on the filesystem, as well as whatever was inside any folders
<llutz> Frostbyte: sry no, have to leave soon. you got your dovecot running=
<llutz> ?
<hilo> Yeah but when I ran the command I was in "/array" not "/"
<Frostbyte> llutz : yeap, now I'm trying to link it with my openvpn
<nonkn4mer> the * wildcard in your syntax negated the working directory
<jazzkutya> nonkn4mer: i don't think that's true
<hilo> Then what is the syntax for chmod everything in and below the current directory
<Pymous> chmod -R
<jazzkutya> hilo: safer is chmod -R .
<LuizAngioletti> Hello
<LuizAngioletti> Where can I get the original sources.list for quantal
<LuizAngioletti> ?
<jazzkutya> hilo: have you had a symlink maybe somewhere deep in /array to the root dir?
<nonkn4mer> jazzkutya: checking the man page to verify my fact... you may be correct
<nonkn4mer> jazzkutya: er... verify my statement
<Frostbyte> llutz : trying to make the openvpn pull user/pass from the mail db through pam_mysql now
<Haffe> RickZilla: The disc is brand new.
<Haffe> Bought it yesterday.
<hilo> jazzkutya, not sure. trying to fix something for someone and broke it entirely :(
<Ozera> usr13: okay i'm on the broken account
<Ozera> i'm running the update
<Frostbyte> llutz : but for some reason, I cannot test the authentication.. that's why I need help :p
<bobweaver> hilo,  what permissions are you changing ? all files or re there some folder in there too ?
<jardineworks> any chance someone can help me figure out why ubuntu hates me? :) I can only seem to get sound out of my laptop speakers -- even when my headphones are jacked. I have  found a lot of posts online about this but so far can't seem to resolve.
<jazzkutya> as * does not expand . and .. dirs I also don't know how could that command get to the root if the working directory was really /array
<jardineworks> any audiophiles in here that can help?
<llutz> Frostbyte: ya i read it but i don't have any idea where to look
<hilo> bobweaver, every file in every folder in the directory /array (Which is a mountpoint for a raid array)
<nonkn4mer> jazzkutya: looks like you were right.  * only applies to current directory.  You are probably right with the symlink.  sorry for distributing incorrect info
<Frostbyte> llutz : I've looked around.. the part I'm stuck is that testsaslauthd doesn't work as the articles tell
<Ozera> usr13: last night i installed EVE with winetricks. Do you think that is what broke Unity?
<mns> how do I get Update Manager to make use of a proxy rathern then a direct connection ?
<rumpe1> mns, tsocks
<Frostbyte> llutz : http://now-code.com/archives/662 check 5.3
<llutz> hilo: i just tested that, chmod behaves as expected here. do you have any symlink to / below /array?
<jazzkutya> jardineworks: what would be the problem? (not really audiophile but a bit into hi-fi)
<Frostbyte> llutz : instead of OK "Success" I get connect() : No such file or directory 0:
<jazzkutya> jardineworks: i see now
<jardineworks> jazzkutya, I have an alienware m17x. Sounds works out of the main speakers no issue. I plug in the headphones, no sound.
<evangelosavgerin> hello all
<hilo> llutz, I don't think so. how can I test?
<bobweaver> hilo,  cool you know that you can use things like "find"  to set the "type" and also then use exec to change permissions     example:   find /path/to/foo -type f -exec chmod 644 -exec {} \;
<evangelosavgerin> My team and I are building a startup that aims to make developers life easier.
<evangelosavgerin> At this moment we are doing our customer development and would like some of your time for a brief interview (5-10 minutes).
<evangelosavgerin> Let me know when you are available to arrange our call.
<evangelosavgerin> email: hi@geembo.com
<evangelosavgerin> thanks for your time :)
<BigC85> mns I think if you set up a proxy on your defualt internet connection I dont think you  can do it for updates its self
<hilo> I figured out why
<llutz> Frostbyte: does the warning on http://gogs.info/books/debian-mail/chunked/postfix.sasl.html  help?
<jazzkutya> jardineworks: try looking for something like "pulseaudio profiles" in system settings
<llutz> hilo: layer-8 problem, typo (/*) ?
<Frostbyte> llutz : I've also read that article, however I'm kinda afraid to touch it.. because it might mess my working email.. shall I attempt it?
<hilo> It seems I put a typo (my "." key presses when you brush your hand over it) and the command that actually got entered was "chmod 777 .* -R"
<nonkn4mer> llutz: first time i've ever heard layer 8.  Going to start using that now :)
<hilo> That .* would cause this correct?
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: when you plug the headphones in, does it change the volume?  I've had that before...
<jardineworks> jazzkutya, I don't see anything like that under system settings
<jardineworks> doesn't appear to
<jardineworks> I used alsamixer to make sure the volume was up
<llutz> hilo: yes, when run with sudo , .* expands to ".." too and there you are
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: and in the normal pulseaudio mixer?
<bobweaver> hilo,  why 777 ? that can be dangerous ?
<jazzkutya> jardineworks: sorry can't help more as i'm not at home where my kubuntu is and this new pulseaudio stuff is new for me too
<Ozera> usr13: What do I do after the update finishes?
<hilo> bobweaver, trying to share the array with samba (well really I'm open to options) but can't get anything to work
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: sometimes you need to edit a config file to tell the sound module what sort of card it is
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, how do I bring the pulse audio mixer up?
<nonkn4mer> Ozera: shutdown -r now
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: the wee speaker symbol in the top right
<llutz> Frostbyte: make sure to have an actual backup. but i don't know if that really applies to your situation.
<jardineworks> hahaha
<bobweaver> !samba | hilo  you have rad this ?
<jardineworks> duh
<Ozera> nonkn4mer: it isn't finished just yet but okay
<ubottu> hilo  you have rad this ?: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jardineworks> :)
<hilo> bobweaver, files saved from other machines via samba save as the user "501" and group "dialout"
<llutz> nonkn4mer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layer_8
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: your audio chip is most likely intel, but the Intel HDA chips are wired up all kinds of different ways on different boards
<Ozera> nonkn4mer: is Unity what is broken?
<Frostbyte> llutz : basicly, I had no saslauthd in /var/run, so I made the symlink and it worked.. I'll take it from here, thanks for suggesting that I should do it :p
<hilo> bobweaver, I feel like I've read every tutorial there is on samba and can't get it to work in any mode other than guest access to everything
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, when I open that I can see the headphones as an option (selected) and the speakers.
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: in Windows you get a specific sound driver that works on your motherboard and no other, that tells the sound driver how to look at the Intel HDA ports, but in Linux you don't have that
<jardineworks> no difference in here no matter what I choose
<gordonjcp> so you have to tell the driver yourself ;-)
<bobweaver> hilo,  I am not v.good with samba TBH others are though ;)
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, fair enough -- how or where do I do that?
<hilo> bobweaver, I also tried NFS initially but file transfers would drop everytime making it unusable
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: well, I'm having a wee look around on Google, but you could also try googling something like "ubuntu alienware m17x no sound"
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: which I'm sure you've done already ;-)
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, been doing that for weeks haha
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, I have even seen a bunch of SOLVED! .. but none of them are working for me
<nonkn4mer> Ozera: not sure.  haven't been following your issue.  just answered the "what to do after update" question.  sorry
<bobweaver> jardineworks,  what is output of   "aplay -l "  ?
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/209892
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: does that describe your problem?
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: or is that you? :-)
<ztgu> Hello, anyone here who can help me with finding a linux compatible laptop?
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, not me, but same machine
<bobweaver> ztgu,  there are oem's that ship Ubuntu Now like Dell
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, I just found a post that said upgrade to ubuntu 12.11 to fix it. I didn't even know that 12.11 was out
<gordonjcp> 12.10 is
<gordonjcp> 12.11 won't be ;-)
<bobweaver> ztgu,  google project sputnick
<jardineworks> lol
<jardineworks> sorry... I think the person meant 12.10
<bobweaver> ztgu,  http://content.dell.com/us/en/gen/d/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop
<Ozera> nonkn4mer: I can't see the top or side bars and everything is laggy. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04
<jardineworks> they said they upgraded from 12.04 (whcih is what I am using)
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: anyway it may be that the 3.2 kernel hasn't got the right magic yes
<gordonjcp> *yet
<BigC85> ztgu system 76
<hilo> llutz, bobweaver is there a long way that I could use to manually fix this filesystem in place? The server is not physically available to me which really makes a reformat a difficult solution...
<Ozera> nonkn4mer: I can still click where the icons would be but i cant see them.
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: that's what it comes down to though, the Intel HDA chips are just wired up so many different ways
<bobweaver> ztgu,  there is also things like system 76 and also pugett sound computers
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: you end up with really weirdass problems where two *identical* machines don't behave the same, because they have different board steppins
<ztgu> I want to install linux on a windows laptop
<gordonjcp> *steppings
<nonkn4mer> an easy way to tell would be to log out, and change your desktop manager
<nonkn4mer> ^^ Ozera
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: literally, two brand new machines out the crate, and one has totally different sound hardware to the other
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, awesome. (insert sarcastic emoticon here)
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: PCs are horrible
<bobweaver> ztgu,  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<KI4RO> ztgu:http://tuxmobil.org/laptop_manufacturer.html
<nonkn4mer> Ozera: are you married to Unity or can you switch it to something else?
<jrib> hilo: if you have a reference for the known good permissions, you can use getfacl and setfacl to rectify the permissions
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, I dunno... apart from this one issue, I have had no problems with this laptop and it is incredibly fast and sturdy (for what I am doing)
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, just wish I could listen to something other than silence haha
<cambazz> hello, i am trying to a dist upgrade and i can not.. it keeps asking for inserting ubuntu 12.04 LTS precise pangolin cd, and i downloaded it and put it but it stalls
<compdoc> cambazz, is the PC connected to the web?
<bobweaver> cambazz,  from 11.10 to 12.04 ?
<SpaceRocket> unable to connect Huwaei K3770 however it's readable by the network manager but fails to establish network connection
<cambazz> yes
<ztgu> what about fedora certified laptops?
<cambazz> bobweaver: yes
<cambazz> pardon
<bobweaver> ztgu,  ask in ##fedora
<cambazz> 10.04LTS
<jrib> hilo: also, if you messed up the permissions on /etc/sudoers you won't be able to sudo so make sure you fix that before closing any open sudo sessions you have...
<cambazz> when I run update manager it says: Not all updates can be installed
<bobweaver> !info do-release-upgrade | cambazz  this is what you are using ?
<ubottu> cambazz this is what you are using ?: Package do-release-upgrade does not exist in quantal
<bobweaver> spelling
<diverdude> Is there a tool similar to gparted which also handles raid setup and can format/delete etc. large HDDs (4TB) quickly?
<bobweaver> !info   do-release-upgrade
<cambazz> ubottu: no. or i dont know
<ubottu> cambazz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobweaver> huh dumb bot  cambazz  are you using  do-release-upgrade  to upgrade  ?
<hilo> jrib, please elaborate? the permissions for everything in the fs got changed to 777
<cambazz> bobweaver: now I am :) :)
<gordonjcp> jardineworks: you don't fancy upgrading to 12.10?
<jrib> hilo: what are your permissions on /etc/sudoers?
<cambazz> WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<cambazz> WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<cambazz> ow
<cambazz> pardon
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, sorry? I think you missed a work in there
<hilo> jrib, 777
<hilo> jrib, literally everything is 777... it's retarded...
<bobweaver> cambazz,  ok cd /etc/apt/     then    gksudo  gedit sources.list          is the one for the cd commented out ?
<bobweaver> !pastebin | cambazz  you can pastebin that file for use to see ?  thank's
<ubottu> cambazz  you can pastebin that file for use to see ?  thank's: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> hilo: you probably can't use sudo then.  Do you have an open session where you are root?  Or a root password set?
<hilo> nope I cant sudo
<hilo> crap
<hilo> so that system is totally fubar??
<diverdude> Is there a tool similar to gparted which also handles raid setup and can format/delete etc. large HDDs (4TB) quickly?
<cambazz> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408438/
<bobweaver> thanks cambazz  looking now
<hilo> "must be setuid to sudo"
<cambazz> btw, it is doing do-release-upgrade
<cambazz> with mising packages
<hilo> fack
<jrib> hilo: well unless you have a root password or some session open where you did "sudo -i" for example, then you need some sort of physical access (or similar) to rectify the situation
<bobweaver> ok cambazz  look at lines  6 --9
<jrib> hilo: and even then, a fresh install is going to be easier anyway
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, curious... the update manager doesn't notify me that there is an upgrade available.
<cambazz> ok what aobut them
<hilo> jrib, yeah fresh install is the only option
<bobweaver> cambazz,  put a # in the start of line 6
<hilo> jrib, Plans reorganized around physical travel... reformat and reinstall at 5pm
<hilo> jrib, since I can't sudo, how can I mount a usb device or similar to backup data from the system
<cambazz> bobweaver: ok and then?
<bobweaver> cambazz,  should look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408446/
<bobweaver> cambazz,  then save the file and run in terminal     sudo do-release-upgrade
<jrib> hilo: it should get mounted automatically, no?  Or try using udisks?  If that fails, just boot a live cd
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, ah -- there it is. Had the "LTS notification" options checked.
<SpaceRocket> 3G USB modem not working after upgrade to 12.10
<hilo> thanks all
<Frostbyte> llutz : still doesn't wanna work.. it ignores the sql setting and it keeps looking on shadow file : /
<cambazz> bobweaver: thank you trying again
<bobweaver> cambazz,  what do you mean try again ?
<Catbuntu> ohai
<vengamacho> holaaa
<vengamacho> argún españó?
<EntropyWorks> whats the deal with 12.10 and the new naming of NIC's.
<EntropyWorks> I sometimes get em3 and then reboot and get rename4 other times...
<bobweaver> !Spanish | vengamacho
<ubottu> vengamacho: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daveinlv> Does an "apt-get --purge remove mysql-server remove the /var/lib/mysql databases?
<jrib> daveinlv: probably not.  Check which package provides that directory using dpkg -S
<daveinlv> ok ty!!
<jrib> daveinlv: is there a reason you ask though?
<daveinlv> jrib: I seem to have bollixed up my mysql install, such that even when entering the known correct admin pswd for mysql, I get told it is wrong.. I think I know what caused it, I had been using webmin to admin mysql... all the sudden webmin was prompting for the mysql root password, which I had NOT changed..
<jrib> daveinlv: you can just reset that
<zykotick9> !webmin | daveinlv are you aware of this?
<ubottu> daveinlv are you aware of this?: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jrib> daveinlv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<jrib> and yes, webmin isn't recommended
<daveinlv> jrib: yeah... already did the "dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5" and mysql still sez its wrong
<jrib> daveinlv: follow the steps in that link
<daveinlv> jrib: thank you...
<moon`> is there a command you need to run after installing cinnamon or should it just show up?
 * zykotick9 thinks cinnamon needs a factoid...
<Perkol> Hello. I can't connect Vidalia to Tor. When i start it just show me that tor is not running. Meanwhile, Tor daemon is running. Any ideas?
 * jrib nominates zykotick9 to write one :)
<bobweaver> Perkol,  is Tor connecting on start up ?
<RickZilla> moon': You have to log out, then log back in again with the 'cinnamon' setting
<moon`> okay, brb
<moon`> thanks rickzilla
<xangua> Perkol: are you using the bundled it's provided at the tor web¿
<Perkol> No, i installed Vidalia and Tor separately. I'm not using browser bundle.
<xangua> Perkol: well you should, is what they recomend and it's easier anyways ;)
<ontime> Guys... I have an old tower that I need to run ubuntu on and set up bonding because of the sporadic connectivity of my two ISP's.   Is it possible (I imagine it is) to run ubuntu live and set up bonding?  Thanks.
<bekks> ontime: Bonding will not do what you want at that point.
<bekks> Since having different gateways, you cant setup bonding on both adapters.
<ontime> oh, I see bekks.
<nonkn4mer> ontime: sounds like you want a router with loadbalance/failover, not nic bonding
<ontime> so OpenWRT is probably my only bet.
<bekks> Or IPCop, or something like that.
<EntropyWorks> shouldn't /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules have something in it on 12.10? I just did a fresh install and its empty.
<ontime> yes nonkn4mer, that's what I need.
<nonkn4mer> ontime: depending on the size of your network, I set up a SonicWall NSA220 for my office (supporting ~60 users) and it's been working well.  I have garbage Cox coax coming in and garbage Century Link DSL for failover
<ontime> nonkn4mer: that unit is out of my price range :p
<compdoc> EntropyWorks, havent tried 12.10. Is networking working? maybe network manager is controlling
<nonkn4mer> ontime: that is just what I use.  I would assume most decent routers will give you a LB/FO option...
<ontime> nonkn4mer: most Dual WAN routers, you mean?
<EntropyWorks> this is on a server install btw.
<mwic> Does anyone know where the Time Tracker application stores its data?
<mwic> I need to recover mine
<daveinlv> jrib: Went thru that mysql password reset procedure, and no joy... if I run "mysql -u root" I'm not prompted for a password, and once I'm in via "mysql -u root" if I try to use any of the dbs on the server, I'm told I don't have rights for it...  sigh
<zykotick9> ontime: fyi, pFsense (a bsd firewall distro) does support 2 WANs/ISPs
<jrib> daveinlv: mysql -u root -p
<ontime> zykotick9: thanks, I've noted it.
<compdoc> EntropyWorks, there are commands to force
<bkfitz> Anyone here used Cisco Cloud Connect or DLink MyDLink to access router attached usb drive NAS storage from the outside
<EntropyWorks> compdoc: in 12.10 server at least, you won't have eth0 ,1,2 for built in network cards. instead you will get em1,2,3 but I'm having em3 sometime come up as rename4 instead.
<daveinlv> jrib: that DOES prompt for a password, but when I enter the password I just put in with the procedure you gave, I get "access denied for user 'root'@'localhost" using password = yes
<jrib> daveinlv: what did you do exactly?
<jrib> daveinlv: when you reset the password
<daveinlv> jrib: I'm not sure.. again, it was via webmin, which up until NOW, had always worked fine for me...
<jrib> daveinlv: I mean just now, what did you do to reset the password?
<jrib> daveinlv: by the way, do you have untrusted users connecting to mysql?
<daveinlv> The link you gave me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<jrib> daveinlv: there are several methods on that page
<daveinlv> jrib: did the alternate method, and the root acct that can access from anywhere.. the server is an ubuntu/xen vps.
<jrib> daveinlv: do step 3
<krabador> i installed nvidia 173 driver from the site, because nvidia-173 on synaptic isn't updated tu support ABI 13 (xorg-server 1.13), i've problems with unity and gnome shell, blank screen and pointer.what can i do?
<daveinlv> The firewall blocks mysql/3306 access, I have an OpenVPN connection I use to admin the server...
<moon`> is compiz stable on a 64bit 12.10 build?
<Mohawk> Can someone help me?
<moon`> Mohawk: you're better off asking your question and waiting for a response rather that asking if someone can help you.  Ask and if they can they will
<Ozera> nonkn4mer: are you still here?
<zykotick9> Mohawk: ask you question and see.  give details, all on one line.
<Mohawk> My login screen is weird. It is different than my settings. It replicates the two screens instead of exnteding them like i want it to
<Ozera> I'm on ubuntu 12.04. I can't see the top or side bars and everything is very laggy. I can access terminal and still click on side bar icons but i cant see them
<Ozera> Can someone tell me how to fix this?
<Mohawk> the settings, i set to extend the displays, does not work for the login screen
<bobweaver> Ozera,  you have tried reseting the icons from command line ?
<Ozera> bobweaver: how do I do that?
<daveinlv> jrib: I'm not sure what you mean by "step 3"... there is one line numbered "3", but its just "SET PASSWORD FOR root@'localhost' = PASSWORD('password');
<bobweaver> Ozera,  unity --reset-icons
<EntropyWorks> compdoc: do you know the command to force the creation of the 70-presistent-net.rules doing INTERFACE=em3 /lib/udev/write_net_rules doesn't do the trick, just errors with missing valid match
<Ozera> i shall try that now
<jrib> daveinlv: yes, I mean follow the procedure on that page and include the step you just quoted
<daveinlv> ok will do
<Mohawk> And I have another issue, My computer, with the dual screens, when I try to enlarge the display on my secondary (laptop) screen, it enlarges it and puts it on my main display
<CruX|> hello google talk is not working in chrome under 64 bit ubuntu
<CruX|> why ?
<Mohawk> So no one can help me?
<daveinlv> jrib: on step 2 "FLUSH PRIVILEGES" I get access denied, you need at least one of the RELOAD privileges for this operation
<jrib> daveinlv: did you stop mysql and start it with --skip-grant-tables --skip-networking like the first steps 1 and 2 say?
<daveinlv> jrib: no not this time I didn't... I read those steps as part of the previous steps 1 and 2 - guess I just misunderstood that part
<krabador> i installed nvidia 173 driver from the site, because nvidia-173 on synaptic isn't updated tu support ABI 13 (xorg-server 1.13), i've problems with unity and gnome shell, blank screen and pointer.what can i do?
<daveinlv> jrib: after running mysqld with --skip-grant-tables and --skip-networking, I get "cant find any matching row in the user table" when I do "set password for root@'localhost' = password('password');
<Megido> hi
<Megido> who install steam ?
<moon`> what's the difference between libre office and open office?
<krabador> Megido, i but i'm not a tester
<Megido> steam work?
<krabador> moon`, the license
<krabador> Megido, yes
<Megido> hmm
<jrib> daveinlv: ok, maybe #mysql can help you better then
<Megido> how u install?
<Megido> u have link?
<Noskcaj> Noskcaj, is disappointed in moon
<krabador> Megido, yes wait a moment
<Megido> ok
<Ozera> I'm on the guest account now. I couldn't type anything in the broken acount
<gimpy54> I'm having a problem with wifi on 12.04 with an Intel 6250.  It connects but keeps disconnecting over and over again.  This works fine on Fedora, what could be the problem?  i already disbaled wireless N for the iwlwifi module.
<Ozera> can someone try and help me? I tried updating but then it ended with a: dpkg interrupted. or something like that
<krabador> Megido, http://steamforlinux.com/?q=en/node/130
<upset> I ran mypaint from the terminal on my resistive tablet computer and it said: Device "eGalax Inc. USB TouchController" has a pressure axis Skipping "eGalax Inc. USB TouchController" (not in the list of known tablets)
<florin> hei
<upset> Does anyone know what this list it's referring to is?
<daveinlv> jrib: I see at the bottom of the page you gave me that there is "another way, purge"... it says you lose your data, but how about if I have saved the /var/lib/mysql directory elsewhere??
<Guest36921> k
<Ozera> I'm on ubuntu 12.04 and i can't see the top or side bars. Everything is very laggy, but i can still access terminal and click on icons and everything. Does anyone know what is wrong and how to fix it?
<upset> Ozera: Woah. What happened?
<Megido> krabador: hmm
<upset> Ozera: What was going on right before?
<Ozera> upset: I booted up my laptop and it was just like it. Before I was working on installing eve and I was fiddling with Winetricks a lot
<Megido> krabador: i try install steam from this deb on gentoo but after update steam cant find steamui.so
<jrib> daveinlv: if you've backed up your data properly and have ensured you can restore your data, then I guess you can do that if you wish
<Ozera> upset: the guest account worksjust fine
<Megido> or libsteam.so
<krabador> Megido, i've no problem with this
<upset> Ozera: Oh gosh. That doesn't quite make sense.
<daveinlv> jrib: ok tyvm for the help!
<Ozera> upset: Yeah I have no idea what went wrong. Is unity what has broken on my machine? Compiz?
<upset> Ozera: Do you have anything interesting installed that affects your desktop?
<Ozera> upset: this is a laptop. And no i dont.
<upset> Ozera: Did it require you to mess with Compiz?
<Ozera> upset: mmm...honestly i just fucked with Winetricks to make EVE install
<upset> Ozera: Do you have any other DEs installed?
<Ozera> DES?
<upset> Ozera: Desktop environments
<krabador> Megido, and i can enter with  steam://open/games without problems
<upset> Ozera: Gnome, Pantheon, KDE, whatever
<Ozera> upset: I dont think so. I never changed anything from the isntall
<krabador> Megido, it's an ubuntu package, you know isn't sure that works everywhere, like debian debs on ubuntu
<upset> Ozera: So you're saying you had a vanilla install, nothing like a wallpaper changer or anything, and then you messed with Wine, and then this?
<upset> Ozera: No new startup applications?
<LuizAngioletti> hello
<Ozera> upset: o no. This install has been on ehre for a long long time. I'm just saying i never messed with Desktop Environments
<LuizAngioletti> I was wondering how does Ubuntu manage wi-fi connections underneath Network-manager.
<upset> Ozera: Get synaptic and use it to check for broken packages. Do you need help doing that?
<cambazz> hello, after do-dist-upgrade , (it exited with status -1) my ubuntu will not reboot
<cambazz> it will say the disk drive for / not ready yet or present
<Ozera> upset: Yeah i am going to need help doing that.
<cambazz> contunie to wait , S to skip, m for manual recovery
<upset> Ozera: Sudo apt-get install synaptic
<upset> *sudo
<Ozera> upset: wait do't I already ahve that?
<ProfessorBacon> IN MY MOUTH?
<upset> Ozera: You may.
<upset> Ozera: Enter the command anyway, it will tell you if you have it.
<Ozera> upset: it will be hard to tell once i go to the broken account to try and fix
<upset> Ozera: You don't need to enter the broken account
<Ozera> upset: i dont?
<upset> Ozera: No. You can use root permissions anywhere, I'm pretty sure.
<Megido> krabador: this libs have in steam directory
<Ozera> upset: that...sounds like a very serious security flaw.
<Ozera> bt it works in my favor
<krabador> Megido, probably the user can't run it
<upset> Ozera: It's not. Anyone who is root and has root password can use it. Don't hand that out and it can only be convenient (for situations like this)
<krabador> Megido, permission stuff...
<Megido> i try run as root
<Ozera> upset: er no i cant: http://pastebin.com/a2aBjUT4
<upset> Ozera: Yuck. Okay, strange. Hold on a sec
<Pymous> Small question ! How can I copy/paste on a Ubuntu Server on a Virtual Machine ? :)
<Ozera> upset: okay. I think i may have to go to the broken account because i cant even log in as root
<upset> Ozera: No, hold on.
<upset> Ozera: Do you know what root is?
<Ozera> upset: it is super user. su
<upset> Ozera: Cool. So just for clarity's sake, could you post the exact command?
<Ozera> mhm
<Ozera> http://pastebin.com/Chm4TaRW @ upset
<upset> Ozera: This is a toughie. Can you run frontend apps in your broken user account?
<rar_rar> I've got nagios running in KVM/qemu and trying to get audio alerts through. But getting  apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" parent=16584 profile="libvirt-xxx" name="/usr/bin/pulseaudio" warnings and no sound.  Any advice on apparmor and getting kvm to pass sound?
<dmcoxfree> whats up with the windows installer mid d/l giving error files not found therefore no iso? kubuntu wants me to donate but why?
<Ozera> upset: What do you mean? I can start everything up, but again it is very very laggy. I can click on the icons that would be on the side bar, but i can not see them.
<CharlesWaldman> hi.  i'm running Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS, just did an 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade' and now there's a problem with .png files .... eog can't display them, apps which use png icons (e.g. pidgin) display broken icons.  but firefox can load a png
<dmcoxfree> ive installed ubuntu with no problems but kunbutu is a bitch getting .
<gimpy54> I'm having a problem with wifi on 12.04 with an Intel 6250.  It connects but keeps disconnecting over and over again.  This works fine on Fedora, what could be the problem?  i already disbaled wireless N for the iwlwifi module.
<upset> Ozera: Oh, that's not as bad as I thought. Well, first thing I recommend is installing synaptic from the broken account and going to edit-->fix broken packages
<Ozera> okay
<Ozera> is that it? I have to leave in ~ 4min for class
<zykotick9> upset: fyi "sudo apt-get -f install" does the same thing...
<dmcoxfree> cant justify donating to a kubuntu if the d/l fails.
<upset> zykotick9: Yeah, but GUI frontends are less scary.
<savio> upset,  apt-get check also fix broken package no?
<upset> zykotick9: Also he could then learn about other things he could do
<Ozera> upset: eh?
<upset> Ozera: You should come back later if it doesn't work, I am also in class
<alinmear> hi all! i have questions regarding nfs4: is it as secure as samba (nfs4 without kerberos authent.); is the transfer encrypted?
<Ozera> o okay. Welp: sudo apt-get isntall synaptic
<Ozera> then edit --> fix broken packages
<Ozera> gotcha
<zykotick9> alinmear: nfs is not encrypted.  i don't think samba is either...
<bekks> alinmear: Samba transfer isnt encrypted at all.
<alinmear> zykotick9: i want to use it for my linux enviroment at home? can i use it without kerberos and ssh for save use on wlan or not?
<alinmear> bekks: thank you
<bekks> alinmear: No. Use sshfs if you have to rely on an insecure wlan.
<alinmear> bekks: when is use sshfs is there a way for limitating the access to the nfs4 share; i think right now when my wlan gets compromised everybody is able to mount my share, isnt it?
<bekks> No, it isnt. You have to define the access to your shares.
<alinmear> bekks: ah ok, thx for reply!
<searching> In /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf the theme of greeter theme=Industrial
<ForSpareParts> I just installed 12.10 and Chrome isn't appearing in the list of running programs in the alt-tab window switcher. Any clue why?
<cory__> hello i need some help with my ubuntu 12.10 it is not finding the wifi everything else in house does
<searching> I have Lubuntu Default
<cory__> hello i need some help with my ubuntu 12.10 it is not finding the wifi everything else in house does
<arronhunt> cory__ can it just not find your network or is it any wifi network?
<TheLordOfTime> !repeat | cory__
<ubottu> cory__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SpaceRocket> after I installed kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu  and while I'm on Unity, many apps like xchat are using the KDE look & feel, how do I restore the GTK look to all apps?
<cory__> i ahve d-link and it is not finding it and it can work ethernet cord but there is no wifi connecation
<cory__> i cant find it, i am very new to software
<riseandshine> cory i had the same problem did you try just enter the ssid and the password?
<guilhermekfe> I wanna install Ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop, there is currently 11GB free for it, is it ok to create a developing environment? My RAM's size is 6GB, should I add swap?
<cory__> where do i find the ssid
<riseandshine> the ssid is the network name you gave your network
<cory__> riseandshine where do i find the ssid
<marios> good evening
<cory__> so would it be a number or a name because the name is d-link
<riseandshine> depends on what you choose in your access point
<SpaceRocket> after I installed kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu  and while I'm on Unity, many apps like xchat are using the KDE look & feel, how do I restore the GTK look to all apps?
<riseandshine> its the name that shows up when you are searching for networks
<marios> I'm having issues getting my wireless to work, is this the correct place to ask for help ?
<cory__> okay can you break it down for me and tell me how to do it in a easy type fashion i have no idea what to do.. please
<marios> i have received a dell laptop, with ubuntu preinstalled
<marios> i upgraded it to 12.04LTS
<marios> wifi card is detected as eth1, using the wl driver
<marios> ok so far
<blackhole> guys help me im using ubuntu 12.04 but i can't send message using my facebook
<marios> when i try to connect to my wireless network at home .. well i can't
<marios> network manager doesn't show my SSID
<marios> (router works fine, the laptop i'm currently using is connected to it)
<blackhole> even like or post a message in facebook please help me...
<marios> i have tried disabling the wl broadcam-sta driver
<gordonjcp> blackhole: are you actually on facebook?
<marios> and i loaded the open source driver
<blackhole> yap
<marios> card gets wlan0 name
<marios> sees /more/ essids, but still not mine :(
<blackhole> gordonjcp, YES
<marios> (either in network-manager or plain through iwlist wlan0 scanning)
<gordonjcp> blackhole: perhaps you have some sort of network problem, or maybe facebook is down where you are, or maybe it's blocked by whoever runs your network
<gordonjcp> blackhole: it's not an Ubuntu problem, though
<marios> card is bcm4313
<blackhole> gordonjcp, give me step to avoid that
<marios> and i'm running out of ideas :p
<TheLordOfTime> blackhole, facebook's up from here, so whatever the issue is, its not an Ubuntu issue...
<SpaceRocket> how to make GTK dialogs effective again after installing KDE on Ubuntu?
<MisterMom> marios, mayby your router is configured to not brodcast ssid
<zykotick9> marios: have you seen the !broadcom factoid link?  "/msg ubottu broadcom", it's specific to your chip
<blackhole> gordonjcp, in chat im using the xchat
<gordonjcp> blackhole: okay...?
<marios> router is broadcasting ssid
<TheLordOfTime> blackhole, if its a networking problem not in your network, it should self-resolve eventually (hopefully) .  if its facebook down in your region, wait.  if its being blocked on your network, talk to the administrator.  Its not a true ubuntu issue though, so there's not too much we can help you with on this.
<marios> looking at the factoid now
<blackhole> gordonjcp, do you think i been compromise?
<gordonjcp> blackhole: I don't see any relevance
<blackhole> gordonjcp, it's been 2 weeks for now...
<marios> hm
<lime__> XKB keeps throwing errors
<blackhole> gordonjcp, my ubuntu is ok but when i log-in on my facebook  everything is a mess..
<marios> b43 doesn't support my chip
<lime__> Is there a way I can reset the keyboard edits back to the default?
<marios> and i've already tried the sta/brcmsmac drivers
<marios> they both half-work
<marios> I guess i'll try to get a more recent kernel
<blackhole> gordonjcp, when i press like in facebook its back to 'like"
<marios> perhaps there have been fixes/improvements since 3.2.0
<marios> thanks for the tip zykotick9
<blackhole> gordonjcp, do you think i have to update my java in ubuntu 12.04
<blackhole> this is head ache for me...
<gordonjcp> blackhole: no idea, but facebook doesn't use java
<gordonjcp> blackhole: if your web browser is working, facebook will work
<blackhole> gordonjcp, thanks nayway
<gordonjcp> blackhole: assuming you haven't got some weird local network issue
<blackhole> gordonjcp, i don't know, what wierd? you mean i.p or somthing like that?
 * NightmareNightMo 
<ubuntu-userr> ubuntu 12.4 is freezing so often now when i am surfing on firefox can anybody tell me why, i had this problem never before
<blackhole> gordonjcp, by the way thanks for help
<g0bl1n> hi, using Gnome, need a hint to take a screenshot for a section of the screen only. Like Cmd+Shift+4 on OSX. If not possible, will use the fab Shutter
<alinmear> how does the uid and guid check work in nfs4?
<alinmear> is it save for authentication"
<LuizAngioletti> How does ubuntu manage wi-fi connections, underneath the Network-Manager:
<LuizAngioletti> ?
<ubuntu-userr> ubuntu 12.4 is freezing so often now when i am surfing on firefox can anybody tell me why, i had this problem never before
<keithzg> Trying to send a message to all logged in terminal sessions of a specific group, but apparently -g isn't a valid option for the Linux version of "wall" (I swear it is on at least some form of BSD)
<keithzg> Is there any alternative?
<jrib> keithzg: I guess I would just use write and loop over the users in the group.  I don't know if there is some "built-in" way
<action09> hi all i use python and virtualenv installed from python-virtualenv  python-pip, when i see virtualenv help it say that  "--no-site-packages" Don't give access to the global site-packages dir to the virtual environment (default; deprecated)
<action09> but when i create an env with this option site-packages dir is present..
<nonkn4mer> ontime: Yes, I am back now
<OpenSorce> Hey guys, I just used gparted to create a new 60gb partition from free space, it will only let me create it as a Primary partition and then when it's done if I df the drive it says it's only 1.5gb and it won't let me mount it. What am I doing wrong?
<ikonia> OpenSorce: have you rebooted after partioning ?
<ikonia> or re-run partprobe
<OpenSorce> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> pastebin the output of fdisk -l
<OpenSorce> ikonia, I'll try partprobe
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> you've rebooted
<ikonia> no point
<OpenSorce> ikonia, odd... partprobe gives no output. Anyway, should it be a primary partition?
<ikonia> primary/logical doesn't matter
<ikonia> please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please.
<OpenSorce> ikonia, rgr that one sec
<voxcroix> hi
<skulltip> anyone using default ubuntu w/unity, I dare you to hit F1 for any help screen
<ProfessorBacon> challenge: accepted
<ProfessorBacon> except i'm not at home
<ikonia> skulltip: how about just explain your problem/ask for help rather than these sort of silly games
<voxcroix> i using 64bit 12.10
<andreb> hi all
<BlueEagle> !enter | voxcroix
<ubottu> voxcroix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<andreb> how can i recover a deleted tar.gz file ?
<ikonia> andreb: you don't
<ikonia> andreb: you need to re-download it
<andreb> its a backup file i made
<OpenSorce> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/YPpbFXin
<ikonia> andreb: how did you delete it ?
<andreb> rm -rf
<ikonia> andreb: then it's gone
<skulltip> when i hit F1 the help screen to any application keeps popping up and stealing focus
<BlueEagle> andreb: which file does the partition have on which the file was removed from?
<ikonia> OpenSorce: which partition is the problem ?
<ikonia> OpenSorce: partition 1 ?
<BlueEagle> filesystem*
<OpenSorce> ikonia, /dev/sda3/
<ikonia> OpenSorce: that's not a pimary
<mebuntu> Hi. What is the equivalent of Kubuntu that uses Gnome instead of KDE? I couldn't find any such thing as Gubuntu and Gobuntu means something else.
<ikonia> OpenSorce: that's a logical within the logical partition /dev/sda2
<ikonia> OpenSorce: actually, it's not, I see the problem
<OpenSorce> ikonia, Gparted said it was... anyway, I can't mount it.
<Stuz719> mebuntu Ubuntu GNOME remix?
<ikonia> OpenSorce: between /dev/sda1's end and the start of the logical partition /dev/sda1 is only a small amount of space
<ikonia> OpenSorce: that's a bad/sloppy partition table
<Stuz719> mebuntu But why would you want GNOME when you can have Unity? ;-)
<guntbert_> ikonia: if I remember correctly logical partition start with #5
<OpenSorce> ikonia, so redo it and give it more space at the beginning?
<ikonia> guntbert_: correct
<ikonia> guntbert_: but if you look at his partition table, it's all out of sync
<mebuntu> Stuz719: What is the package name? I can't find any remix-desktop or gnome-desktop. I can only find xubuntu-desktop along with (k)ubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop. It's very strange that based on Gnome.
<guntbert_> ikonia: true :)
<ikonia> OpenSorce: just take a moment to actually read the paste you've given to me, look at the "start" and "end" numbers for each partition, and it should be obvious (hopefully) where you've lost the space
<EntropyWorks> how is /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules created actually? It does not seem to be working for 12.10 server
<Stuz719> mebuntu - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<OpenSorce> ikonia, this was 60 gigs of my windows drive /dev/sda1 that I wanted to use in Linux
<ikonia> OpenSorce: remember, you can 't move partition 2 or anything that's within partitions 2's start/end count
<ikonia> OpenSorce: have you put a file system on it ?
<OpenSorce> ikonia, yes I put ext3 on it like my other linux partitions
<ikonia> ext3 ?
<ikonia> not ext4 ?
<mebuntu> Stuz719:  Oh, but I can't reinstall the whole thing again. I just need the package name and I want to simply apt-get it.
<xangua> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop | mebuntu Stuz719
<OpenSorce> ikonia, many upgrades since my first Ubuntu install :-P
<ubottu> mebuntu Stuz719: ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME Remix desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 26 kB
<skulltip> ok it's when i have a terminal program opened and hit F1, forces me to log out and back in
<ikonia> OpenSorce: from that side comment, I would suggest a clean isntall to a.) sort out your file system version b.) sort out your partition table, but from your current problem, what's the error when you try to mount it
<mebuntu> Stuz719: Thanks a lot.
<Stuz719> mebuntu np thanx to ubottu and xangua
<Stuz719> skulltip F1 in terminal brings up terminal help for me - do you mean with a program or within the terminal?
<mebuntu> Stuz719: Oh, it seems it's not available in my Precise :((
<OpenSorce> ikonia, well when I manually mounted it it gave me no trouble... it's the auto-mount that wouldn't work and that error was just "failed to mount..."
<ikonia> OpenSorce: look at things like the volume label, make sure there is nothing silly in there that could cause the automounter problem
<ikonia> OpenSorce: but I'd still strongly advise you to sort points a.) and b.) out
<Stuz719> mebuntu try synaptic?
<xangua> !nounity | mebuntu
<ubottu> mebuntu: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mebuntu> Stuz719: Yes, I searched all of Synaptic
<Stuz719> ubottu great reply
<skulltip> Stuz719 -  it brings up a help screen repeatedly and steals focus.
<gimpy54> I'm having a problem with wifi on 12.04 with an Intel 6250.  It connects but keeps disconnecting over and over again.  This works fine on Fedora, what could be the problem?  i already disbaled wireless N for the iwlwifi module.
<Stuz719> skulltip what are you searching for help on?
<skulltip> i hit it accidentally sometimes
<OpenSorce> ikonia, yeah it looks like it's time for a fresh install soon. Just hate to do that I've done so much customization to this :-P
<OpenSorce> ikonia, thanks a lot for your help
<Stuz719> skulltip are you pressing ESC or 1 a lot?
<Laputa> hi, anyone here ever tried to connect to a remote sybase server using php ?
<skulltip> this is gnome terminal btw, not hitting those keys alot. i was running another application and hit f1 for help not realizing i had my terminal in focus. it launched help repeatedly
<skulltip> this time i selected Help/contents  (hotkey F1) and it did the same thing
<Stuz719> skulltip try changing keyboard shortcuts in System Settings?4
<jardineworks> gordonjcp, Finished upgrading to Ubuntu 12.10... headphones still aren't working for me :(
<skulltip> what shortcut do i change
<Stuz719> skulltip Look through them all (System settings/keyboard) and see which looks likely?
<Stuz719> skulltip you can always change them back if you keep notes...
<urgodfather> has anyone tested kernel 3.7?
<emx> which ipod-capable player do you prefere?
<xangua> i preffer no ipod :)
<emx> xangua, not prefering ipod is not an option :P
<Stuz719> xangua good call!
<emx> heh. shut up and answer my question :P
<xangua> !polls | emx
<ubottu> emx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cheekee> I have 12.04 32 bit but want to upgrade to 12.10 64 bit. Is there an approved way to do this?
<zykotick9> cheekee: yes, reinstall.
<xangua> cheekee: backup your important data, reinstall
<edve> anyones knows how to mount a folder into another one ?
<Stuz719> emx problem is with apple constantly moving the goalposts. I used to like Banshee but then it stopped working with my nano
<jardineworks> anyone care to take another stab at helping me get my headphones to work with 12.10 x64?
<emx> for the record: thanks Stuz719
<jardineworks> on an Alienware m17x r4
<jardineworks> supposed to work OOTB ... but still not working for me :(
<emx> xangua, how do i ask bestbot?
<TandyUK> edve: mount --bind /src/path/ /target/mount/point/
<emx> never mind. /topic says it
<SierraAR> Is there a way to get internet explorer running on ubuntu through wine?
<SierraAR> I havent been able to find any working instructions
<urgodfather> zykotick9: are there any known issues to kernel 3.7 on 12.10?
<zykotick9> urgodfather: i'd have NO idea...
<cheekee> thanks  zylotic9 and xangua. My last question is I have forgotten the easy to spell names like zykotick9 without spelling each letter
<emx> xangua, don't redirect ppl to bestbot. it's far from usable.
<Jordan_U> SierraAR: Why do you want to run IE?
<urgodfather> zykotick9: how would i check? is there a dev room?
<zykotick9> !tab | cheekee
<ubottu> cheekee: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MonkeyDust> urgodfather  the latest used in 12.10 is 3.5, guess what you're using is not (yet) suported
<cheekee> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<urgodfather> MonkeyDust: yeah, im running on a Poulsbo chip which sucks, but from what i have read, 3.7 has more bug fixes for the gma500
<zykotick9> urgodfather: i'm gonna guess you'll find minimal support for 3rd party kernels.  best of luck.
<lurker> For a few weeks now I have a problem with my ubuntu (mythbuntu, actually) box after it worked for two years: Every other time it tries to boot, it hangs displaying an error message "hd0,1 out of disk" or "failed to boot both default and fallback entries". Then, I usually switch it off and back on and it works as expected. How can I get it to boot reliably again?
<urgodfather> zykotick9: im aware of that, but i did see that 3.7 is avail on kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/
<MonkeyDust> urgodfather  you're on your own, i guess
<ontime> did you want me for something nonkn4mer?
<Jordan_U> lurker: That error usually means that you have a buggy BIOS which can't properly handle large disks.
<Jordan_U> lurker: The usual work around for that is to make a small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the disk.
<nonkn4mer> ontime: yeah, I looked through the sonicwall site, and appears all of their devices (TZ series for cost efficiency) support failover.  I'm sure other brands do, too.  just speaking to what I have experience with.  Wanted to wrap up that train of throught.
<pingpongping> is there a way to check fan speed ?
<pingpongping> on ubuntu
<ontime> nonkn4mer: thank you. it is much appreciated.
<zykotick9> !lm-sensors | pingpongping
<ubottu> pingpongping: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<lurker> Jordan_U: I think we can exclude that from the list of possible reasons, since that same harddisk worked for over a year. The boot errors started some weeks ago.
<MrMagoo> Hey, Can someone help me change back my grub timeout value to 1 (i am only able to boot to the livecd)
<lurker> The box was disconnected from AC power before that started.
<MrMagoo> i know how to do it if the kernel is loaded but not from the live cd
<Jordan_U> lurker: This type of bug tends to crop up late, your BIOS *can* read earlier parts of the disk, but not later ones (ones beyond its limit). That means that as long as all of the files that need to be read through the BIOS happen to be stored early in the disk, you won't notice any problems.
<BarkingFish> sorry, just a little x-channel posting: Does anyone know if pulseaudio has been recently updated?  Mine has stopped capturing properly now, I have a constant "hum" in the background which is drowning out recording.
<Jordan_U> lurker: You can confirm that this is the problem by looking at the size that your BIOS reports the disk as, either in BIOS menus or by running "ls -l" from the grub shell and comparing it to the actual size.
<lurker> Jordan_U: Thank you very much, I'll try that when I get to the box again.
<Jordan_U> lurker: You're welcome.
<moon`> How stable are the compiz-extras update on ubuntu 12.10 running cinnamon?  I'd like to get the wobbly windows feature back cause it's pretty cool but not at the expense of having to deal with trying to fix a crash
<ikonia> moon`: well considering cinnamon isn't packaged by ubuntu, I'd say your at a good risk
<ikonia> as in a high risk
<emx> does anyone have experience with rhythmbox and ipod? what happens if i have audiofiles only on my ipod? will they be deleted because there are no local ones (in rhythmbox)?
<ed_> Hello everybody. Does anyone know how to switch from VESA drivers to Nouveau on an optimus based machine?
<Litie> I am bot
<ikonia> ed_: you change it in the xorg.conf
<Litie> I art from source of Greedi humanoid
<ikonia> Litie: then please /part the channel, as speaking bots are not allowed
<moon`> so if I wasn't using cinnamon it would be more stable?  Cause last time I hadn't started using cinnamon yet and installing the compiz-extras created one heck of a problem
<_Marcus> I cant use the ls command, the permissions are strange. It wont let me chown it, and when I run "dir -l | grep "ls"" it shows this: -rwxr-xr-x 1  122 admin   39696 2011-02-23 09:24 ls
<Litie> syntax invalid speak
<_Marcus> How can I fix this?
<Litie> I can not speak
<Litie> I am a bot
<Litie> I have no vocal cords
<deadmund> _Marcus: The 122 is the ID of the owner of the file.  On your system there is no owner with ID 122.  TO chown or chmod the file use sudo.  You should change the owner to somebody that is actually on the system.  (you can change the owner using the username, not the number)
<_Marcus> deadmund: I did this as root.
<DeLorean731> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and firefox and I'm trying to run a java game that seems to be failing to load the plugin (it just sits at a blank screen where the game would normally load). I have installed openjdk-7-jre and icedtea-7-plugin. Any suggestions?
<lurker> Jordan_U: Oh, one thing. Why does a reboot work?
<deadmund> _Marcus: also, you have a file named "ls" are you talking about the ls binary?
<_Marcus> deadmund: The binary
<Jordan_U> lurker: I'm honestly not sure about that one. It'd be interesting to compare the values from "ls -l" from multiple boots, seeing if it ever changes.
<zykotick9> DeLorean731: perhaps the game doesn't work with openjava?
<deadmund> _Marcus: I see, you can't use it...  Which is _very_ strange because it's 755 (anyone can execute it).  Is this on a live CD or some strange situation?
<_Marcus> deadmund: It's on my Ubuntu server installation
<mr-rich> Hello, has anyone here migrated from Evolution 3.2.x to Thunderbird?
<deadmund> _Marcus: sudo chmod 777 /bin/ls  does what?
<_Marcus> deadmund: Isn't that unsafe?
<deadmund> _Marcus: yeah, we'll change it back. Is this server in use right now?
<_Marcus> Yes
<_Marcus> If I change it back fast it'll be fine
<deadmund> _Marcus: forget it, the point is, if you chmod it or chown it as root, do you get an error?  Do the permissions (from dir -l) change?
<bkfitz> Anyone here use JottaCloud
<bkfitz> or have it integrated with Ubuntu
<SierraAR> Jordan_U: Sorry for the delay. I'm doing some web dev and want to make sure the HTML/CSS setup works properly in IE
<guntbert_> !anyone | bkfitz
<ubottu> bkfitz: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<_Marcus> deadmund: It gets this error: chown: changing ownership of `ls': Operation not permitted
<pingpongping> I Installed gnome sensor applet
<jozefina> siema czaku
<pingpongping> but can't find it
<tmk> siema
<deadmund> _Marcus: even as root?
<_Marcus> deadmund: Yes
<tmk> działa dzódi
<zykotick9> pingpongping: if you install lm-sensors, typing "sensors" in a terminal should show you the fan speed (if your hardware is supported)
<elena-IK> I searched for banshee in software center, it shows up 3 times ( http://s8.postimage.org/bulutzu43/banshee.png ). bug?
<Jordan_U> SierraAR: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page , reading that page you'll basically see that a VM running Windows is your only good option.
<jozefina> sasasasa
<bkfitz> Question: Does anyone here use JottaCloud, if so, do you have it integrated with Ubuntu
<lurker> Jordan_U: I'll have to get my other keyboard, since my radio keyboard doesn't seem to work in grub rescue console.
<guntbert_> !pl | jozefina
<ubottu> jozefina: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<deadmund> _Marcus: can you sudo chmod it 755 and then sudo chown it, then chmod it back to 755 ?
<xauth> _Marcus: "Operation not permitted" is not "Permission denied"
<lurker> bye
<deadmund> xauth: Your point being?
<deadmund> _Marcus: I think that chattr is required here.
<xauth> It's not a permission issue.
<ed_> Damn spammer, sigh
<ed_> *spammers
<deadmund> _Marcus: where is your ls binary?  Is it in the path variable?
<_Marcus> deadmund: Yes. I cant do /bin/ls either
<_Marcus> deadmund: I tried chmod: chmod: changing permissions of `ls': Operation not permitted
<emx> is there a harrdisk / cpu / whatnot monitory in the default install?
<deadmund> _Marcus: Is the filesystem mounted read-only? (look with mount)
<xauth> Perhaps it on a strange kind of filesystem, or it has an immutable attribute or something.
<nonkn4mer> emx: there are a few different bins for each of those
<_Marcus> deadmund: How do I check?
<nonkn4mer> top netop  and df -kh to name a few
<nonkn4mer> nettop*
<xauth> _Marcus: cat /proc/mounts
<Jordan_U> _Marcus: This is a very odd situation? Do you have any idea how it came about? If not, I'm tempted to say that you should re-install because who knows what else might be wrong that you just don't know about yet.
<Jordan_U> s/situation?/situation./
<deadmund> _Marcus: lsattr /bin/ls   ?
<elena-IK> what determines where in the menu an application shows up? why is filelight (a disk usage viewer) in accessories and baobab (another disk usage viewer) in system?
<_Marcus> Jordan_U: I have no idea. I checked the server today and it just wouldn't let me do ls
<deadmund> _Marcus: check if it's mounted read only be looking at the output of "mount"
<emx> nonkn4mer, i had a look at a few but none of the seems to track harddisk traffic. are there any (except gkrellm)
<deadmund> _Marcus: Jordan_U It is bizarre to say the least.
<nonkn4mer> emx: I believe iop does that.  let me check
<feeshon> What is the best way to install Propietary Nvidia drivers in Ubutnu 12
<feeshon> ?
<zykotick9> emx: that's iotop btw
<_Marcus> deadmund: I don't see anything about /bin in "mount"
<xpozed> can someone tell me where to install matlab2009b to be able to use the matlab package from the software center or it doesn't matter ? i am trying in /usr/share/matlab
<Don_> why does LTSP on Edubuntu not work on full load
<nonkn4mer> emx: iostat will show you disk traffic
<xauth> _Marcus: in that case, look for /
<deadmund> _Marcus: /bin is probably part of your / partition, mount shows how partitions are mounted.  Can you pastebin the output of mount for me to look?  ( paste.ubuntu.com )
<_Marcus> xauth: rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
<dkam> Can someone tell me how I'd reinstall the kernel and grub?  I accidentally toasted my partition table and /boot.  I've fixed partition table but /boot didn't make it and is now empty.
<xauth> _Marcus: Ah. Nothing special there.
<deadmund> _Marcus: that's it, not mounted ro (readonly) it's mounted rw (read-write) which is normal.  Can you do lsattr /bin/ls   ?
<xauth> hmm...
<urgodfather> zykotick9: so, i attempted a kernel upgrade but after reboot, i had "unmet packages" so i apt-get install -f and it forced me to revert back to 3.5. any clue as to what i might have done wrong. i fetched the 3 i386 .deb files, and installed linux-*.deb
<xpozed> Can someone that is using matlab 2009b pm me pls
<xauth> _Marcus: yes, try lsattr /bin/ls
<zykotick9> urgodfather: sorry, no idea.  good luck.
<_Marcus> deadmund: xauth: s---ia-----------e- /bin/ls
<deadmund> that's a problem
<_Marcus> Why?
<deadmund> mine is all blank, looking up what those letters mean now
<pingpongping> funny how ubuntu work
<deadmund> ejnovak@th136-2:~> lsattr /bin/ls --------------- /bin/ls
<xauth> _Marcus: guessing here: i = immutable.
<pingpongping> app installed but never show where it is
<_Marcus> deadmund: Other files only have e
<urgodfather> zykotick9: do you know anyone you could recommend me to talk to?
<zykotick9> urgodfather: i don't...
<nonkn4mer> emx: iostat has a tps column (transactions per second) that ~ equates to ipos.
<nonkn4mer> emx: iops*
<_Marcus> How do I fix this?
<deadmund> _Marcus: using chattr   exactly how, I'm not sure.
<urgodfather> zykotick9: isnt there a dev room where i might be able to get some help?
<_Marcus> ps and netstat have this too, and I can't use them
<xangua> urgodfather: like you were told before you should be using the kernel provided by the ubuntu official repository
<zykotick9> urgodfather: i believe so.  try alis "/msg ubottu alis" for details
<MontyMoose> anyone got 2 secs to talk me through enabling MP3 support in FFMPEG, i've read a number of tutorials, but they keep telling me to install packages which no longer exist and I'm stuck - any one free? thanks.
<deadmund> _Marcus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chattr   using +i or -i   (description section)
<urgodfather> xangua: the kernel was from the ubuntu mainline repo
<MontyMoose> Ubuntu 12.4 LTS by the way (thanks)
<nonkn4mer> emx: ps -aux is another CLI utility to view activity
<emx> nonkn4mer, zykotick9, thanks. what do i need to install to get those two??
<_Marcus> deadmund: Will this work? I don't want to break my system
<zykotick9> nonkn4mer: it's "ps aux" with a - you get a warning/error at teh top
<nonkn4mer> zykotick9: hmm.  never erros for me, but works without the -, too
<deadmund> _Marcus: never done it before.  But I feel very safe running sudo chattr -i /bin/ls   (it will make your ls and my ls more similar according to lsattr)
<_Marcus> k
<nonkn4mer> emx: ps aux and top are built in
<zykotick9> nonkn4mer: with the - check the top of the output...
<deadmund> _Marcus: I'm trying to figure out what the e flag is
<urgodfather> zykotick9: for future reference, the dev room is #ubuntu-devel
<fdm> Does anyone know how can I  chage theme via console in Lubuntu? I need it to setup theme with uck
<nonkn4mer> zykotick9: heh.  well what do you know?  :)
<_Marcus> deadmund: Says this: s----a-----------e- /bin/ls
<emx> wowowow. just looking at vmstat. on my old system i got around 1000 interrupts. what did i do wrong? :P
<_Marcus> deadmund: But still can't use it
<xauth> deadmund: e=extents. It's only low level storage information on the file.
<emx> nonkn4mer, i meant iotop and iostat
<_Marcus> xauth: What is the s?
<zykotick9> emx: for iotop "sudo apt-get install iotop" fyi it needs sudo to run.  i don't know about iostat
<_Marcus> xauth: And the a
<nonkn4mer> emx: apt-get install sysstat
<deadmund> e = extents, he just said that
<deadmund> a = append only
<emx> err... how do i open a second terminal? =)
<nonkn4mer> are you in CLI or GUI?
<nonkn4mer> emx: ^^
<Jordan_U> _Marcus: Are you the only person that administers this server?
<guntbert_> emx: middle click on the symbol in the launcher
<_Marcus> Jordan_U: No. My father actually does too.
<nonkn4mer> zykotick9: good call on vmstat.  I never use it but it's got good info in it, too
<zykotick9> nonkn4mer: ;)  that wasn't me.  i'm unfamiliar with vmstat
<Jordan_U> _Marcus: Have you asked him if he's messed with the permissions and attributes of ls or other files?
<_Marcus> Jordan_U: He doesn't know how
<emx> nonkn4mer, gui. guntbert_, thanks
<fishcooker> is there any official package inssider for ubuntu 10.04
<fishcooker> ?
<fishcooker> i can't search from repo
<deadmund> finding a complete listing of the lsattr attributes is far too difficult
<_Marcus> deadmund: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lsattr s is for secure deletion
<guntbert_> deadmund: man chattr :-)
<deadmund> _Marcus: well, now that you turned immutable off, you should be able to chmod and chown again.  But you should still be able to execute (I see no evidence as to why you cannot)
<deadmund> guntbert_: thanks
<RickZilla> How often is ubuntu LTS released?
<budmang> so I have 10GB ram in my work station. I left it for 2 weeks running doing nothing while im gone.. all 10GB is in use and swap is completely full too... any way to avoid or refresh this with out rebooting? 12.10?
<fishcooker> c
<Don_> how do i get started
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<_Marcus> deadmund: I still can't.
<xangua> RickZilla: every 4 releases/2 years
<deadmund> _Marcus: not even /bin/ls   ?
<_Marcus> deadmund: no
<deadmund> what errors do you get?
<ElixirVitae> If I wanted to mount external HDD when ubuntu boots, should I add them through fstab?
<deadmund> ElixirVitae: yes
<RickZilla> xangua: Thanks, what are the trade offs between a 2 year and a 6 month cycle upgrades?
<ElixirVitae> I want my torrent client to not download files again, it did so in two instances
<Jordan_U> _Marcus: Then you really need to think about how you could have gottent to this state. Adding the immutable attribute to /bin/ls is bizzarre and does not happen accidentily. I guess it could have been an intruder, though breaking ls in this way is certainly not a great way to hide the fact that they've compromised your server. Possibly they tried to add a modified ls that hid their activities and failed miserably.
<_Marcus> deadmund: chmod: changing permissions of `ls': Operation not permitted
<zykotick9> ElixirVitae: is it always connected?  you might run into issues if it isn't...
<ElixirVitae> It is, mostly.
<deadmund> _Marcus: I have no idea.
<ElixirVitae> But bear in mind this is laptop and I leave HDD at home sometimes
<_Marcus> Jordan_U: I'll figure it out once it's fixed. Would reinstalling coreutils work?
<zykotick9> ElixirVitae: "mostly" ;)  it's not a big deal, but whenever it isn't - boot is gonna fail, and you'll need to ^d (i think) to continue booting.
<Jordan_U> _Marcus: If you can't figure out exactly how you got into this state, you really should re-install this server, and check your backups carefully to be sure they don't contain anything nefarious.
<ElixirVitae> Is there a way to tell torrent client that if HDD is not connected, don't try to download?
<ElixirVitae> I use qbittorrent btw.
<RickZilla> ElixirVitae: I would think that's specific to the torrent app, and not to ubuntu generally, though I could be wrong
<Jordan_U> _Marcus: If it is an intrusion, you don't "fix" and intrusion bit by bit, you re-install. You can't know what they've changed or what back doors they've added. If it's not an intrusion then you've had a bizzarre and catastrophic failure of some kind and you still can't be sure what other than coreutils might be broken that you just don't know about yet. Unless you figure out exactly how this state came about, completely re-install ...
<Jordan_U> ... Ubuntu.
<ElixirVitae> The thing is, if it does not find the previously established location, it assumes that file is not there
<Monotoko> hey all... does anyone know how I can assign a hotkey to the sidebar? I use synergy (keyboard+mouse sharing), and when I have the sidebar on autohide I can't reactive it because the mouse just goes to my other PC
<_Marcus> Jordan_U: Okay
<Ed_____> Hello everybody, can anyone help me with a problem with some nouveau drivers?
<ElixirVitae> and it creates a folder under /media
<Ed_____> Does anybody know how to replace load nouveau drivers instead of the Vesa ones?
<Ed_____> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04
 * zykotick9 wonders if nouveau was in 10.04...
<Ed_____> yeah, they were...
<Ed_____> I've got a GT520M
<ElixirVitae> Would defining HDD partitions in fstab with UUID help at all?
<Ed_____> and Bumblebee works fine
<deadmund> ElixirVitae: It is the preferred method.
<ElixirVitae> But, whatever I do, if HDD were not connected during boot, torrent client will try to download.
<deadmund> ElixirVitae: Indeed it will
<ElixirVitae> So, no solution at that part.
<ElixirVitae> ;_;
<deadmund> ElixirVitae: You could write a script that, on login, checks to see if that partition is mounted and, if it is, start the torrent client.
<ElixirVitae> Can I prevent the client to access /media though?
<deadmund> ElixirVitae: The client itself is much less programmable.  I think not.
<deadmund> ElixirVitae: You'd have to manually change the preference in the gui.
<ElixirVitae> That sounds reasonable and well over limit of my powers~
<deadmund> ElixirVitae: I guess you could use rtorrent which is CLI based and has a config file.  You could, using the script, modify the config file before starting rtorrent
<deadmund> ElixirVitae: Depends how much time you wanna spend automating this process
<ElixirVitae> Or, better yet, I should get around to turning that old desktop into homeserver and connect HDD to it while I am at it.
<deadmund> ElixirVitae: That would probably be much easier.
<Frostbyte> When I try to do a query to mysql from an .sh script, I get permission denied? What am I missing? (Already have a fucntional user with full permissions on the database, so wtf?)
<ElixirVitae> Woe is me as I have an overhaul of things that needs immediate attention...
<deadmund> haha
<ElixirVitae> Anywho, there doesn't seem an easily applicable solution, so it needs to be postponed.
<webfox> Hello folks!
<ElixirVitae> Many thanks.
<ElixirVitae> Hi, webfox!
<webfox> What is the channel name for Ubuntu Server support please ?
<_Marcus> Frostbyte: Do you have permissions to run the sh file?
<ElixirVitae> #ubuntu-server
<Frostbyte> _Marcus : I'm currently testing it as root
<_Marcus> webfox: generally you can ask here, but it is #ubuntu-server
<webfox> oh, thank you ElixirVitae ! ;)
<Frostbyte> _Marcus : it's sql that replies with permission denied I think
<Nate_Rev> Unetbootin won't work, any help?
<Frostbyte> _Marcus : mysql.sh: 27: mysql.sh: : Permission denied
<ElixirVitae> Deadmund, are you at rizon as well?
<_Marcus> Frostbyte: Try "chmod a+x mysql.sh" first
<deadmund> ElixirVitae: No :(  I don't know what rizon is.
<webfox> _Marcus, well, to be honest it is a Ubuntu Server/Mac OS X/Oracle VM VirtualBox issue I am having which I've already being at all those channels and I still looking for an answer.
<Frostbyte> _Marcus : still getting permission denied
<deadmund> _Marcus: Frostbyte mysql has it's own set of users and permissions on the databases.  That is likely the issue, not the actual permissions on the file that holds the script.
<Frostbyte> true
<Nate_Rev> Nobody has any USB booting advice..?
<bekks> webfox: And which is host and which is guest?
<Catbuntu> hi
<ElixirVitae> Nate_Rev, there is multisystem
<webfox> bekks, Mac OS X is the host and Ubuntu Server the client.
<Frostbyte> deadmund : bullseye, if I execute the commands by myself, I have access to sql, but from the .sh I get permission denied
<Nate_Rev> multisystem>
<_Marcus> Frostbyte: Did you ask #mysql yet?
<Nate_Rev> >
<Nate_Rev> ?
<bekks> Frostbyte: then show us the .sh please, in a pastebin
<deadmund> Frostbyte: ask in #mysql ?
<ElixirVitae> Nate_Rev, http://liveusb.info/
<Frostbyte> will do so, sec
<_Marcus> Frostbyte: Don't post the mysql password though
<Frostbyte> _Marcus I know :p
<Frostbyte> bekks , _Marcus : http://pastebin.com/NACvjK3V
<Nate_Rev> I can't read French. :/
<ElixirVitae> It is english as well, Nate_Rev
<Frostbyte> bekks , _Marcus : it's line 14 that hits
<ElixirVitae> Though unetbootin is better if you want to have only one liveCD within.
<bekks> Frostbyte: I can see a syntax error in line 14
<Nate_Rev> I have Unetbootin.
<_Marcus> Frostbyte: There's no space after -p
<Nate_Rev> I made one, but it freezes when I try to use it.
<Frostbyte> bekks , _Marcus : that's cut from putty, nevermind it
<zul_> hi all, could anyone help me in devise and twitter? I'm trying to authenticate in a rails test with a twitter account every time I get Twitter OAuth 401 Unauthorized, I follwed this railcasts: http://railscasts.com/episodes/235-omniauth-part-1?language=it&view=asciicast
<Frostbyte> sec
<_Marcus> Frostbyte: I forget how the ` thing works, do you have to put another `, or a '?
<Frostbyte> I think I figured something
<ElixirVitae> There is lilo, Nate_Rev: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Frostbyte> _Marcus : put another `
<_Marcus> Frostbyte: Then the string never ends
<ElixirVitae> But unetbootin should be enough, might want to try again...
<Frostbyte> _Marchs : that's actually cut from the terminal
<Frostbyte> _Marcus * : that's actually cut from the terminal
<_Marcus> Frostbyte: We need to see the rest
<Nate_Rev> I tried three times so far. Unetbootin seems to be a bust for me.
<zykotick9> Nate_Rev: have to just tried to dd/cat the ubuntu iso to your USB?
<Frostbyte> _Marcus : http://pastebin.com/VhNPFX9k
<mr-rich> Any help migrating from Evolution 3.2.3 to Thunderbird?
<paco1> hello masters!
<Nate_Rev> How would I do that?
<paco1> i would like to know if there is one way to download package (apt-get or aptitude), with dependencies, without install them....thanks!
<Frostbyte> _Marcus : funny thing is that even if I ommit the -p , and insert the password manually, I still get permission denied
<Frostbyte> gonna ask in #mysql
<zykotick9> paco1: see "man apt-get" looks like there is a --download-only option...
<emx> steam on ubuntu? the world of gaming is changing =) (sorry for the late cheer)
<_Marcus> Frostbyte: Check database permissions. The user may not be able to access it.
<Frostbyte> _Marcus : user has full permissions, I even tried with root user
<dr_willis> emx:  now if only it had more games on it that were linux native ports... but its a start
<zul_> who knows about ruby on rails? I have a question about devise and twtter authentication
<_Marcus> Frostbyte: Well I have no idea
<emx> dr_willis, sure, there is a long way to go. but if they manage to make it stable until halflife 3 is released then i'm happy =]
<dr_willis> Nate_Rev:  the pendrivelinux site has alternative tools and guides for installing to usb also
<Nate_Rev> ok, it says it doesnt have pae
<elstud> to migrate from evolution to thunderbird go to maketecheasier
<Nate_Rev> and thats why it wont install... I Have no idea what "pae" is
<dr_willis> Nate_Rev:  must be  older hardware.
<dr_willis> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<nonkn4mer> emx: halflife 3... you need to switch to #vaporware :P
<dr_willis> Nate_Rev:  i think the lubuntu iso uses a nonpae kernel by default
<paco1> zykotick9: ok, thanks! I read too fast the documentation
<Nate_Rev> I only have a 1gb
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-1210-on-non-pae.html
<dr_willis> pae is a feature of the CPU
<dr_willis> 12.10 ubuntu defaults to a pae kernel
<emx> nonkn4mer, nono. halflife 3 was never announced (unlike duke nukem). valve knows what it's doing.
<fission6> can someone help me in a PM that has solid security insight, i think one of my linode boxes has been hacked
<Nate_Rev> so... am i just not able to install linux on this netbook?
<Nate_Rev> I tried Wubi at one point before and that wouldnt work either.
<hilo> Hi I chmod 777 .* my filesystem by accident and everything is 777 including my etc/sudoers file. I can't do anything at all that requires elevation. Is there a way to shutdown?
<dr_willis> Nate_Rev:   you Can install it.. if you have a non-pae kernel..
<dr_willis> Nate_Rev:  Lubuntu should install just fine
<trism> well, there is no non-pae kernel in the repo 12.10+ so you're going to be building alot of kernels
<goddard> how can I download a specific font for ubuntu that is on windows/
<Nate_Rev> I am using Lubuntu right now, on a Netbook I just bought, so its not old hardware. and it wont install off a USB, and it wont install through wubi
<dr_willis> doh   Further more, with 12.10, Xubuntu and Lubuntu no longer come with a non-PAE Linux Kernel, so by default, you can't install any Ubuntu 12.10 flavour on computers using CPUs that lack PAE support (such as Intel Pentium M).
<nonkn4mer> Nate_Rev: external CD Rom time, it sounds like
<Nate_Rev> So.. should I use an older disc image?
<dr_willis> hmm.  I  put 12.10 on my netbook. :)
<dr_willis> must depend on the exact cpu i guess in the netbook
<dr_willis> Nate_Rev:  12.04 Lubuntu should work
<hilo> Is there a way to safely power off an ubuntu install which the whole filesystem has been chmod 777 including the /etc/sudoers file?
<darkbyte> Yeah, it does. If it does not support physical address extension, it isn't happening.
<dr_willis> hilo:  go to console. press power button - i think kicks it into shutdown ..
<dr_willis> but if everything has been chmoded in weird ways..   its hard to tell wht may or may not work
<hilo> dr_willis, yeah I hit the "." before the * accidentally and it recursed my whole filesystem
<hilo> dr_willis, powerbutton doesn't seem to do anything at all.
<hds-> hi there. i have an ubuntu 8.04 and wonder if i could just update to 12.10 with a dist-upgrade or what i should maybe be aware of
<dr_willis> hilo:  well if you press and HOLD the power button.. that will force the pc to power off. ;(
<jrib> hilo: try ctrl-alt-del in a tty maybe?  If not, you may have raise elephants...
<dr_willis> hds-:  that big of a upgrade may be problematic. I would be sure to have backups made.. and be prepared for a clean install.
<Kaleo688> hi guys, please, i'm whit a problem: W: Erro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 7E492AAE24DF7CC4.
<dr_willis> hds-:  not to mention it may take some time for it to upgrade. May be faster to clean install
<Kaleo688> anybody can help me?
<paco1> one other question: if i'm on 10.04 and i would like to download packages with dependendies for 12.04, is it possible?
<hds-> dr_willis: if i updated gradually?
<jrib> hilo: also do you have a dm like lightdm or gdm running by chance?
<Monotoko> how long is 10.04 supported?
<jrib> paco1: you should upgrade to 12.04 if you want to use 12.04 software, that's my advice
<hds-> dr_willis: clean install is a little tricky as i have no monitor for this device
<hilo> ctrl alt del at the logon screen worked
<hilo> thanks all
<dr_willis> hds-:  you go from one relase to the next. then once you hit a LTS release you an go LTS to LTS.
<dr_willis> hds-:  4 years of upgrades may be trickier.
<Monotoko> anyone?
<dr_willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Monotoko> okay... my laptop has "issues" with 12.04
<Kaleo688> anyone know how i get a public key to install packages?
<Monotoko> as in the mouse freezes every 30 seconds and it locks up to 100% CPU usage
<jrib> Kaleo688: packages from *where*?
<hds-> dr_willis: so i upgrade from hardy to jaunty to lucid to maverick with gradual dist-upgrades and then jump to quantal?
<jrib> hds-: skip jaunty skip maverick...
<fission6> can someone wiht a soul please help me something is messed up obn my linux server, i need someone keen on security to help me or guide me
<darkbyte> Monotoko, I had that problem, was the cord on my mouse...intermitent short.
<dr_willis> hds-:  thats the core of it  upgrade to you get to a LTS release. then jump LTS to LTS.
<dr_willis> Good luck. ;)
<dr_willis> fission6:  better to just state the problem and what you did.
<jrib> hds-: hardy (LTS) -> lucid (LTS) -> quantal (LTS)
<Monotoko> darkbyte, it isn't the cord... it does it with the mousepad... external mice... everything, my keyboard also seizes
<hds-> dr_willis: thx
<Monotoko> it just rockets to 100%
<hilo> jrib, I don't think so. It's a fairly basic server install
<jrib> hilo: k.  Looks like you've managed to reboot anyway
<Kaleo688> A support driver video to amd - ati.
<hilo> On to live usb to back up configs and then reformat
<hilo> Is there a way to pull a driver to make the reinstall easier?
<jrib> hilo: make sure you fix the permissions on the files backup of course
<hilo> The server has an LSI 9750-8i HDD RAID controller and I can't remember all the details of the driver other than compiling it was a pain
<fission6> dr_willis: getting linode alerts that my box has been compromised and all the ticket says after that is HoneyPotTransport
<fission6> i am looking for guidance of any sort dr_willis
<goddard> can some one tell me how to install a font?
<goddard> ttf file
<jrib> !font | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> goddard:  i copy mine to my users .fonts directory ;)
<qwd> I have a lot of noise (sound) when watching videos on VLC but not on Totem. I tried deleting the vlc folder in ~/.config but that didn't solve it. Any ideas?
<zhiattags> can anyone here teach me how to run .exe files on my ubuntu 12.04?
<Kaleo688> error in the launchpad key - NO_PUBKEY 7E492AAE24DF7CC4 - ??
<emx> is it possible to encrypt the home folder?
<jrib> !wine | zhiattags
<gordonjcp> zhiattags: .exe files are for DOS, not Linux
<ubottu> zhiattags: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MontyMoose> Anyone free to help me with avconv? Whatever format I try and convert to, I just get "Default encoder for format %FORMAT% is probably disabled. Please choose an encoder manually."
<goddard> dr_willis: ok thanks
<dr_willis> zhiattags:  wine /path/to/whatever.exe  is  the old skool way
<hilo> jrib, could you provide a little guidance? I have no idea where to even start when it comes to pulling drivers from one system and putting them on another
<zhiattags> jrib: can we convert that to linux executable?
<jrib> zhiattags: but yes you should try to use native apps whenever possible.  Your life will be much happier
<MontyMoose> even though tif I do -codecs I get MP3 in the list
<jrib> zhiattags: I do not understand what your last question is asking.
<jrib> hilo: you shouldn't have to worry about any drivers
<fission6> anyone have a recommendation for a more security focused channel
<dr_willis> you dont jus5t 'convert' executables from one OS to another. ;)
<jrib> hilo: what drivers are you thinking about?
<dr_willis> fission6:  #ubuntu-server perhaps
<jrib> fission6: why don't you ask linode support for some guidance?  They even have a channel (on oftc I think)
<alien2050> zhiattags: you cannot, you have to recompile from the source code and adjust for linux code
<zhiattags> dr_willis: i will try that, thanks
<hilo> jrib, LSI 9750-8i
<dr_willis> im not even suer what 'linode' is. ;)
<jrib> dr_willis: vps provider
<zhiattags> jrib: will try dr_willis suggestion
<jrib> hilo: I'm not familiar with that
<Kaleo688> jrib, can you help me? is that key: NO_PUBKEY 7E492AAE24DF7CC4 - launchpad
<student> aaaaa
<jrib> Kaleo688: you have to answer my question for me to help you: where are you installing this software from?  A ppa perhaps?
<hilo>  jrib it's a hard drive controller
<jrib> hilo: I understand, but I don't know what you need to do.  Did you have to do something special before, at install time?
<student> do u know how to
<student> boot wondows xp
<student> ?
<Kaleo688> yes - from the atualzation system of ubuntu - in the reload happened this!
<jrib> Kaleo688: what ppa?
<student> this ubuntu
<student> is shit
<k1l> student: where is this a ubuntu support issue?
<k1l> !language | student
<ubottu> student: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<student> ok
<student> people do u want to help me
<student> ?
<k1l> !ask | student
<ubottu> student: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> student: ask your detailed question ON ONE LINE, only then can we help you
<student> how to boot windows xp on ubunu
<student> ?
<student> ubuntu
<hilo> jrib, no but after installing, it couldn't mount anything at first. I had to compile and install the driver
<alien2050> student: virtualbox
<hilo> jrib, it took days on the phone with LSI support
<k1l> student: describe what you mean. its not getting clear what you want
<student> i dont speak well english because i am from serbia
<darkbyte> student, check it out. Download virtualbox from ubuntu repos.
<Kaleo688> LP-PPA-oibaf-graphics-drivers (noveau display - X.OrgX server)
<darkbyte> Then make a new virtual image for you win box.
<darkbyte> Then boot it up and enjoy.
<Kaleo688> i cant install it.
<student> ok thx
<jrib> hilo: sorry, I don't know enough to help you
<darkbyte> If you have any questions please pm me.
<darkbyte> Or ask in the room.
<hilo> jrib, thanks for the effort
<student> and how to enter a bios on ubuntu
<darkbyte> Elaborate on "enter a bios"
<jrib> Kaleo688: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers has instructions on adding the key for the ppa.
<hilo> Does anyone have any experience installing the drivers for a 3ware/LSI RAID controller?
<k1l> student: that is no ubuntu support issue. that is you hardware issue
<alien2050> student: bios doesn't have anything to do with operating system, it is started before the OS comes into play
<elstud> student go to spatry s cuo=p of linux explains thoroughly
<k1l> student: look into the manual
<darkbyte> Your bios is in your machine, not ubuntu. You access it from hitting a button at first boot.
<Kaleo688> there i will can?
<student> i know
<student> but i press del
<jrib> Kaleo688: yes, read the "adding this ppa to your system" section on the ppa's site
<k1l> student: ##hardware
<Kaleo688> thank you jrib!
<darkbyte> Pm me student
<darkbyte> Im not a dick.
<k1l> student: that is no ubuntu issue if you want to access bios or install windows
<student> what is pm
<alien2050> student: virtualbox sorta has a "bios" in the sense that it starts a really quick menu with options
<angelpossum> dick
<darkbyte> Private message.
<student> ok
<k1l> alien2050: he doestn want to install vb
<k1l> doenst serbia got a loco team with own channel?
<student> i dont know
<alien2050> k1l: are u sure about that?
<student> kil
<student> yes
<k1l> alien2050: read what he said earlier
<alien2050> student: what precisely are u trying to achieve?
<hds-> how do i dist-upgrade from shell? change all sources from one version to the next in the sources.list and then apt-get update/upgrade?
<Kaleo688> i have an AMD A8 VISIO - this is the only driver to optimize my process?
<k1l> hds-: no
<student> my new windows ubuntu
<jrib> !upgrade | hds-
<ubottu> hds-: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<k1l> hds-: use do-release-upgrade
<darkbyte> Oh he wants ubuntu gone.
<optimusprimem> test
<k1l> student: join channel ##hardware for your problem
<hds-> k1l:that link only tells me how to do it with a gui app. but do-relase-upgrade sounds good
<hilo> How do I mound an LVM partition in a Live environment to recover data
<darkbyte> They will never answer his questions in #hardware lol
<student> where is that
<alien2050> i see
<wN> hilo: mount /dev/volgroup/logvol /mountpoint
<Kaleo688> jrib?
<peugi> i am thinking about getting a SSD, did anyone noticed getting their desktop faster with one?
<nonkn4mer> hds-: apt-get dist-upgrade
<wN> hilo: you may need to run pvscan, vgscan, lvscan, vgchange -ay
<jrib> Kaleo688: yes?
<hds-> nonkn4mer: k1l just told me not to do that
<alien2050> peugi: it boots really fast, other than that... depends on which one you get
<zykotick9> peugi: lol - best upgrade i've ever seen ;)
<k1l> hds-: why?
<jrib> hds-, nonkn4mer: apt-get dist-upgrade is incorrect
<hilo> wN, I don't understand LVM at all or what it is. Can you elaborate?
<peugi> I am thinking getting the OCZ one for $130
<Kaleo688> i have an AMD A8 VISION 64BIT, is that the only driver to optimize?
<k1l> nonkn4mer: no. he wants a release upgrade
<wN> hilo: you want me to teach you about lvm, or about those commands?
<MontyMoose> is mp3 lame not allowed anymore or something… it used to be easier than this to encode mp3s I'm sure!
<nonkn4mer> jrib: please elaborate
<student> does anuone speak serbian
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade | nonkn4mer
<ubottu> nonkn4mer: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<k1l> hds-: if you want a release-upgrade like from 12.04 to 12.10 its do-release-upgrade
<Frostbyte> _Marcus : I think I found a workaround
<hilo> wN, Just the barebones to get a specific partition mounted
<student> speak serbian ??
<hilo> wN, once I backup some stuff I will be reformatting and not using LVM
<nonkn4mer> zykotick9: ahh.  makes sense
<zykotick9> nonkn4mer: if you manually changed sources.list, dist-upgrade would work (but that's not the Ubuntu way of doing things)
<MontyMoose> so irritating… my new server is perfect apart from the ability to encode mp3s (needed for the web server HTML5 audio). Now I'm messing around with endless codecs filling the machine up with all sorts of rubbish I don't need. Very annoying.
<roby87> Hello everyone
<k1l> nonkn4mer: dist-upgrade is not a upgrade to the new release version
<hds-> k1l: i actuallly have 8.04 but yeah. seemed to me that do-release-upgrade was a gui tool
<wN> hilo: you need to scan the lvm stack. run # pvscan; vgscan; lvscan; vgchange -ay
<wN> hilo: that will activate the stack
<wN> hilo: then you can mount with # mount /dev/volgroupname/logvolname /mountpoint
<alien2050> MontyMoose: Did you try lame? works like a charm
<student> darbyte
<MontyMoose> I'm trying to use lame through avconv,  but I can't get it to work at all
<student> ?
<student> darkbyte
<student> ?
<Kaleo688> jrib, i have an AMD A8 VISION 64 BIT, is that the one drive to supported?
<hilo> wN, installing lvm2 package
<jrib> Kaleo688: I don't know
<MontyMoose> I wanted to use ffmpeg, but now it tells me they've given up on it - so I installed avconv like it said
<alien2050> not sure about avconv...
<Kaleo688> anyone know?
<k1l> student: last call: its not a ubuntu support issue if you want to install windows on a machine. so please join the channel ##hardware
<wN> hilo: i gotta bounce. jump into #lvm ify ou need mroe lvm help
<nonkn4mer> zykotick9: so would you dist-upgrade to make sure you have the latest dependancies, etc, before doing a do-release?  or waste of time?
<Kaleo688> common guys!!!
<MontyMoose> well I have no wish to use avconv - ffmpeg was working fine on my old server, but now 12.4 LTS refuses to play ball
<hilo> wN, thanks
<k1l> hds-: update-manager is the gui tool for that
<zykotick9> nonkn4mer: doubt it would make much difference, but sure ;)
<MontyMoose> I worry I've broken it all now :-s
<guilhermekfe> my grub screen is all black, does anybody knows that?
<student> i was join
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: Could be many reasons...
<k1l> nonkn4mer: dist-upgrade comes in when there is a new kernel, for example
<guilhermekfe> alien2050: I've just installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my box
<student> heyy
<student> and
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: Try to boot from live cd and redo a clean grub-install, should work
<nonkn4mer> zykotick9: i'm pretty anal about autoremove/autoclean so there's no unnecessary packages floating around...  will probably add that to my OCD update procedures
<k1l> student: ask in that channel
<MontyMoose> Anyone want to suggest what I may have missed in installing lame? Ubuntu 12.04.1 LT
<roby87> WHOIS r0by87
<emx> what is the easiest way to synchronise two directories on different physical drives?
<guilhermekfe> alien2050: I ran boot-repair
<deadmund> roby87: You forgot the slash
<deadmund> emx: rsync
<alien2050> MontyMoose: what is your input file type, and what is the output needed
<zykotick9> emx: rsync is one option, unison is another
<roby87> thanks, sorry, i'm newbie!! :D
<mr-rich> elstud: I tried going out to that site. It doesn't cover evolution 3.2.x which stores e-mail in maildir format ...
<k1l> emx: unison
<MontyMoose> I need to be able to make audio files for HTML5 audio, so say convert WMA into MP3 and OGG
<k1l> emx: which is 2 way rsync actually
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: you should try grub-install
 * angelpossum says to roby87 
<angelpossum> how new
<nonkn4mer> k1l: thanks for the info, btw
<emx> deadmund, zykotick9, k1l: do they include all files (hidden files, special files..)?
<deadmund> emx: rysnc has flags to include them
<MontyMoose> in the good old days i used to run ffmpeg -i OLDFILE -f mp3 NEWFILE
<MontyMoose> and it worked perfectly
<guilhermekfe> alien2050: Oh ok, thank you, gonna try it =)
<MontyMoose> not so on the new server
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: np, just boot a live cd, mount your linus partition to let's say /1 then do a grub-install --root-directory=/1 /dev/sdX
<MontyMoose> when I do -codecs on ffmpeg I get: D.A.L. mp3                  MP3 (MPEG audio layer 3) (decoders: mp3 mp3float )
<alien2050> MontyMoose: and what changed, I remember using ffmpeg also some time ago...
<alien2050> MontyMoose: Should be pretty solid
<MontyMoose> I upgraded to a new web server from 8 to 12 I think
<Jaredcheeda> can I get some super easy quick assistance :D
<MontyMoose> so I got the mp3 codec and installed ffmpeg and it didn't work
<MontyMoose> said the codec didn't exist.
<alien2050> MontyMoose: which app is saying "codec doesn't exist"?
<k1l> Jaredcheeda: ask away
<MontyMoose> well sorry - not that it doesn't exist - it does exist, but it says it will only decode not encode
<webfox> Could someone help me correct config a keyboard please ?
<Jaredcheeda> just need help installing 2 things on a VM of ubuntu
<MontyMoose> I do avvonv -codecs to see the installed codecs
<alien2050> I dunno with avconv, standard ffmpeg or lame doesn't work ?
<k1l> Jaredcheeda: i still dont know how i could help you. just ask your question
<MontyMoose> doesn't seem so
<zykotick9> k1l: is your crystal-ball not working for Jaredcheeda ;)
<Jaredcheeda> they're not the easy double-click to install types. they're the "lets load up terminal" types
<alien2050> lame --cbr -b 320 -V2 file.wma   doesn't work ?
<midolaru> Maybe u need som propriety codecs
<k1l> zykotick9: no, i broke it yesterday :(
<somsip> MontyMoose: try libmp3lame not mp3
<MontyMoose> with what ffmpeg or avconv?
<somsip> MontyMoose: ffmpeg
<Jaredcheeda> anyone willing to remote in to show me how it's done
<MontyMoose> which isn't currently installed. Should I reinstall it with apt-get, or should I compile it?
<alien2050> no just plain lame, you want to output to mp3 ?
<hilo> What is the command to create a complete tar backup file of my root filesystem while booted to a live Ubuntu session? I have mounted my root to "/mnt/root"
<k1l> !ask | Jaredcheeda
<ubottu> Jaredcheeda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<somsip> MontyMoose: ffmpeg -formats migth help you too
<MontyMoose> ok
<MontyMoose> shall I reinstall ffmpeg again then…
<MontyMoose> and if so is it better to use apt-get or compile it myself?
<student> where is my computer on windows ubuntu
<student> ?
<gordonjcp> student: wherever you left it...
<somsip> MontyMoose: I use to for video conversion, and it works okay for me. apt-get is the recommended approach
<MontyMoose> ok
<student> ok
<alien2050> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge ffmpeg && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ffmpeg
<student> where is start on windows ubuntu
<k1l> student: stop that please
<MontyMoose> done
<alien2050> MontyMoose:  its what I would do.... check the dependencies, maybe something's screwed up....
<student> please tell me i dont know
<gordonjcp> student: start what?
<student> how to explaine
<MontyMoose> right oh - I'm now looking through the formats..
<MontyMoose> I assume lame should be there?
<alien2050> apt-cache search lame | grep enc
<gordonjcp> student: you mean for starting programs?  Hit the "flag" key between CTRL and ALT and start typing the name of what you want
<alien2050> in 11.10 it is just "lame"
<alien2050> in 12.04 unless they removed it, should be the same
<alien2050> student: There is no such thing as Windows Ubuntu, it's Windows or Ubuntu, not both...
<MontyMoose> ok well there's no mention of lame on the formats list - but there is "mp3             MPEG audio layer 3"
<MontyMoose> let me try and convert a wav and see what happens...
<zykotick9> alien2050: well, there is wubi ;)
<drRocktopus> anyone available for a few quick questions: ubuntu on a lenovo ideaCentre?
<alien2050> :)
<gordonjcp> !ask | drRocktopus
<ubottu> drRocktopus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alien2050> MontyMoose: Try "sudo apt-get install lame" what happens?
<drRocktopus> ok thanks :)
<drRocktopus> I am getting a 1962 error code : no bootable system
<MontyMoose> ok done that - shall I check the formats list again?
<MontyMoose> I'll try the following: ffmpeg -i test.wav -f mp3 test.mp3
<Guest77636> ciao
<Guest77636> list
<DarkPT> www.linuxportugal.comunidades.net
<alien2050> MontyMoose:  maybe? not sure I understand what you mean, you'll be bypassing avconv from now on.... ;)
<drRocktopus> looking to figure out where I am going wrong in my installation
<webfox> Could someone help me to set a keyboard and internet please ?
<MontyMoose> yeah - never wanted to use it anyway… all my PHP scripts use FFMPEG and I don't want to change them. I only went down the avconv route, cos I couldn't get ffmpeg to work and it told me to!
<bekks> webfox: How about asking in #ubuntu ?
<alien2050> webfox: details would be nice
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?  are you installing from CD or USB stick?
<bekks> webfox: ;)
<zykotick9> MontyMoose: just an fyi, but ogg will give higher audio quality with smaller size then MP3...
<bekks> webfox needs to have a DNS server configured on his 12.04 server, and his keyboard does not produce the / key
<MontyMoose> I need both to be honest - it needs to be HTML5 audio you see, and i.e. won't support ogg
<drRocktopus> I am getting a 1962 error code : no bootable system --  looking to figure out where I am going wrong in my installation  -- using desktop version 12 -- installing from a CD -- I have tried the efi fixes listed on the ubuntu support site but can't get it to see the OD
<drRocktopus> OS
<webfox> alien2050, I am facing a mistaken keyboard on a Ubuntu Server Vm I brought from Ubuntu to Mac.
<MontyMoose> I would love to tell all my customers that IE is not supported, but I don't think I can sadly!
<maria_> hla
<alien2050> MontyMoose: Should be straightforward with ffmpeg.... why doesn't it work from php ?
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: so it boots off the CD, and initiates the installation setup?
<maria_> alguien de españa
<MontyMoose> it does now -
<midolaru> U sure u can't play ogg through html5???
<MontyMoose> yes you can - but IE doesn't support it
<a5m0> i have one computer that's on 3.7.0-4 and one that's on 3.5.0-19 and they both claim they're up to date, any  ideas what's up?
<MontyMoose> if you only include ogg, IE won't play
<webfox> midolaru, depend on the browser
<MontyMoose> with video it's even worse, you need three copies of every file for it to be truly cross-browser
<alien2050> ha!
<MontyMoose> and that's assuming the IE people are at least on version 9
<drRocktopus> yes... it boots fine from the CD
<MontyMoose> which most of them aren't!
<webfox> alien2050, did you get it?
<midolaru> ....standards lol
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: then start with the basics.  no USB devices or expansion cards installed?
<alien2050> webfox: not really, I still don't understand what you're asking......
<MontyMoose> the web was much better when it was just text… *mumble mumble* why does everyone want video.
<drRocktopus> nope... just the HD and the DVD drive
<SonikkuAmerica> MontyMoose: who knows?
<alien2050> MontyMoose: Not only video, interactivity!!! :)
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: have you successfully installed any linux build on that machine?
<alien2050> VR and augmented are right around the corner
<drRocktopus> no... i'm pretty sure its a problem in the bootloader
<MontyMoose> I know … the buggers. That's why my web server has have 6 CPUs and 8GB of memory!
<webfox> alien2050, I have moved a virtual machine from a Ubuntu host to a Mac host and the keyboard layout is not working.
<drRocktopus> the installer works fine
<alien2050> webfox: VM -> what OS
<alien2050> ?
<webfox> alien2050, VM -> Mac OS, but I am interested in to switch the keyboard from the Client with is Ubuntu Server.
<drRocktopus> is there a grub fixing tool?
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: yes, but you're saying it's not booting at all?
<drRocktopus> true... I can only boot off the CD and not of the HDD
<webfox> alien2050, did you get it now?
<alien2050> webfox: so let me get this straight, you moved a MacOS guest vm to a Mac OS host which was previously on a ubuntu host... ?
<HondUSA> Greetings, Whats up everybody?
<webfox> alien2050, no
<alien2050> keyboard is working but not the layout right
<alien2050> ?
<webfox> alien2050, I moved a Ubuntu Server client from a Ubuntu Client host to a Mac OS X host.
<ShawnRisk> My internet doesn't seem to be connecting on Ubuntu but is connecting on my mac, any ways I can fix this?
<alien2050> try "setxkbmap us" just for kicks on the VM
<alien2050> is the layout back to normal?
<webfox> alien2050, yes, the keyboard is with wrong layout. I guess. I can't access certain keys.
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: I wouldd recommend trying to install a different build.  maybe 32 bit
<guilhermekfe> alien2050: Hey mate, I used grub-install to get the black screen fixed, but didn't work =/
<drRocktopus> that was my next plan... the machine is 64bit for sure... but I will be trying the 32 next
<alien2050> guilhermekfe:  what command did you type
<drRocktopus> why would the 64 not work? just not supported maybe?
<guilhermekfe> alien2050:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<arossDOTme> I am helping a friend. I have given him a flash drive, full install style with adjustments so it does not wear out the flash so quickly. He has mucked up networking. I am a networking newbie. How do I completely reset everything network related? I am looking the the doc on the wiki
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: that's 1 of a dozen different possibilities
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: you didn't get my last message before disconnect, did you ?
<webfox> alien2050, what?
<drRocktopus> should the installer be able to partition the drive for my machine?
<drRocktopus> I mean... properly
<guilhermekfe> alien2050: I think I didn't
<nonkn4mer> yes.  when it asks what volume you want to install on
<webfox> alien2050, are you druged?
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: you can reformat a drive/partition from the install CD
<alien2050> webfox: rotfl, why would I be
<webfox> Could someone help me to fix a keyboard layout here pleeese?
<drRocktopus> I have done that several times... but I was reading some info on issues with uefi on newer machines
<webfox> alien2050, because you are nothing saying nothing with makes sense man...
<HondUSA> Question: Is it possible to create an account for this room?
<webfox> this auto-complete keyboard fuck is irritating me!
<Jordan_U> !language | webfox
<ubottu> webfox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IdleOne> !language | webfox
<alien2050> webfox: dude seriously....
<webfox> Jesus, how difficult is to het some help here!
<arossDOTme> webfox: whats the prompem. and carm down
<arossDOTme> webfox: be pathent
<alien2050> webfox: did you try the command I sent?
<nonkn4mer> !patience | webfox
<ubottu> webfox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> guilhermekfe: Were you running grub-install from a LiveCD/USB? Did it give any error message?
<webfox> alien2050, what command?
<webfox> alien2050, what is that for?
<guilhermekfe> Jordan_U: No, No.
<webfox> alien2050, give some kicks on the vm? What is it supposed to mean?
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: last command I said to do was, mount your linux partition to let's say /1, then do a grub-install --root-directory=/1 /dev/sdX
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: where X is your drive id (if you've got only one hard disk, most likely /dev/sda)
<gordonjcp> !ask | webfox
<ubottu> webfox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<webfox> arossDOTme, I need to set a new layout to my keyboard.
<guilhermekfe> alien2050: from the live cd?
<arossDOTme> webfox: I was deciding to help you or to do dishwasher. we are not you slaves.
<drRocktopus> thank you for your help nonkn4mer!  I will test out the 32 and let it build the drive how it wants :)
<alien2050> webfox: sigh.... ok type , at the terminal prompt the following: setxkbmap us
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: sounds good
<webfox> arossDOTme, then decide fast because I cannot wait for your fuckinf dish washing !
<nonkn4mer> can we get a boot now?
<alien2050> it will reset your keyboard to US default, is it still mixed up (the keys on the keyboard) ?
<nonkn4mer> er, kick rather
<webfox> alien2050, how do check which keyboard is it running?
<eastr> my keyboard preference keeps changing once in a while why might that be?
<arossDOTme> webfox: i was just typing an anwser but I give up stuff you. dam numtly
<alien2050> webfox: doesn't matter, it'll reset it if you're able to run the cmd
<webfox> alien2050, perhaps I don't need to reset it.
<webfox> alien2050, I would like to give it a solid step not some kicks on the air.
<gordonjcp> !attitude | webfox
<ubottu> webfox: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gordonjcp> webfox: I was going to suggest some stuff but frankly you're being a bit of a dick
<webfox> How do I check the keyboard my machine is currently using ?
<IdleOne> gordonjcp: please keep it family friendly
<gordonjcp> webfox: do you mean the keyboard layout?
<alien2050> webfox: you should make an effort here
<webfox> gordonjcp, yes
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: oh come on, pack it in with the "family friendly" nonsense - and tell me just *what* you objected to there
<gordonjcp> webfox: right
<alien2050> webfox: your problem need to be explained in more details.......
<arossDOTme> ...now How to reset networking? ie start from fresh.
<webfox> gordonjcp, I have a machine with I installed Ubuntu server at this host Mac OS just to have the default keyboard.
<EntropyWorks> is apt-mirror the best way to create a local repository still?
<alien2050> arossDOTme: depends if you're using dhcp or static
<arossDOTme> dhcp
<alien2050> EntropyWorks: yep, I think so
<EntropyWorks> alien2050: thx
<zykotick9> EntropyWorks: i've never used apt-mirror, but if you don't want to add additional packages - i find apt-cacher or apt-cacher-ng easy to implement/use.
<ShawnRisk> My wireless internet doesn't seem to be connecting on Ubuntu but is connecting on my mac, any ways I can fix this?
<nonkn4mer> ShawnRisk: is ubuntu a vm on the mac?  or its own system?
<alien2050> arossDOTme:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<webfox> How do I check with keyboard layout my system is currently using please ?
<webfox> *which
<arossDOTme> alien2050: I think it needs way more than that
<alien2050> arossDOTme: depends what you're trying to do
<arossDOTme> alien2050: a friend mucked it up. eg installed wicd
<alien2050> ah! the infamous wicd
<arossDOTme> alien2050: clean it up and start fresh
<EntropyWorks> zykotick9: i have a requirement to only have machines using our own repositories.   so can't really use apt-cacher-ng
<arossDOTme> Don't know completly what he did
<arossDOTme> alien2050:
<ShawnRisk> nonkn4mer: the ubuntu system is its own laptop.
<webfox> How do I check which keyboard layout my system is currently using please ?
<zykotick9> EntropyWorks: i see.  there is a offline mode in one, or both, of tehm?
<nonkn4mer> ShawnRisk: this is going to sound dumb, but when I first installed on a dell latitude (coming from a mac background) I forgot that there is a switch on the side to turn on the wifi card.  have you checked for such a switch on your machine?
<drRocktopus> nonk4mer: Boots in 32bit :)
<alien2050> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge PROG && sudo apt-get install --reinstall PROG would be a good place to start (PROG = network-manager) then only the first part, remove wicd
<drRocktopus> mamazing!
<alien2050> afk
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: good to hear :)
<popito> Hi all
<drRocktopus> now to set everything up.... gonna be a long night heh
<drRocktopus> thanks again
<arossDOTme> alien2050: and I deleted some conf files.
<EntropyWorks> zykotick9: ok I'll checking that out. if I can get away with the offline mode
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: no problem, sir
<arossDOTme> alien2050: ok reinstall net man
<nonkn4mer> you might want to check for a bios update on that machine.  if it really is 64 bit capable... might also just need another disto.  maybe something like centOS
<juan_> :)
<popito> :)
<ShawnRisk> nonkn4mer: where is that key, I don't see one, but I know wireless is on because it shows the connections and shows my connection and the wireless is searching.
<eidelmaim> hi people
<emx> unwrapping the passphrase gives me an error (-5). why?
<nonkn4mer> ShawnRisk: depending on the hardware, it may only be able to see 802.11b/g networks.  If you're broadcasting 802.11n it won't see it
<popito> Hi eidelmain
<ShawnRisk> nonkn4mer: I understand but this was working before, and I might need to restart to get this working which is odd.
<webfox> The thong here is the keyboard is not working to try anything which involves slashes for example.
<zykotick9> nonkn4mer: i certainly don't know, but i'd guess centos does not support uefi.  cent/rhel uses older, well tested, packages.
<webfox> *thing
<guikfe> alien2050: me again
<guikfe> alien2050: Now I`m getting some errors
<guikfe> alien2050: with grub-install
<Phosphate>   /join #amahi
<guikfe> alien2050: http://pastebin.com/fHHnucAY
<nonkn4mer> zykotick9: good point.  Not know what distro he's trying to install, or the validity of the media it's burned on, etc, just suggested a different distro.  For uefi there's always fedora which i think supports it
<eidelmaim> ok so i have a question.... i am leaving microfail and moving to ubuntu and i cant seem to get the installer to function correctly... im trying to install off a usb drive... now most likley this is my error for not setting up the usb drive correctly but i just wanna ask.... i have the iso saved on the usb drive... i would have to make the drive bootable first though correct ?
<nonkn4mer> zykotick9: just sucks to be forced into using 32 bit if the processor supports 64, ya know?
<zykotick9> nonkn4mer: agreed.  uefi = fail ;)
<webfox> Could someone help me please ?
<RickZilla> webfox: Just ask a question
<webfox> RickZilla, how do I verify which keyboard it it currently being used at my machine?
<RickZilla> Start typing and see if something shows up on the screen? I'm not real sure what you're asking.
<aetcore> hey how do i use a PPA as a backport? for example im on 12.10 and i want to use this guys repo https://launchpad.net/~s-lagui/+archive/ppa but he doesnt support my release (im not sure what the correct terminology is for this)
<aetcore> can i tell apt that it has to use older release material?
<zykotick9> aetcore: backports are the other direction - new packages on old releases.  i doubt you can do what you want...
<webfox> Could someone help me please ?
<ztgu> hey
<eidelmaim> what is the better freeware to create a ubuntu USB bootable drive ?
<popito> hey
<aetcore> zykotick9: ok thanks, i will compile from source
<ztgu> can someone help me choosing a new laptop for linux
<popito> you speak french ?
<ztgu> I was thinking about a laptop with Nvidia card so my brother can game
<ztgu> http://www.howtogeek.com/124685/how-to-make-nvidias-optimus-work-on-linux/
<zykotick9> aetcore: are you familiar with checkinstall?  if not, see "/msg ubottu checkinstall" for details
<ztgu> But I have heard of someone with problems with this thing
#ubuntu 2012-12-04
<aetcore> zykotick9: hey i didnt actually know about that... and to think i have been using linux this long without knowing lol. thanks
<zykotick9> ztgu: expect issues with hybrid graphics setups ;)  i see lots of "issues" in this channel involving them.
<webfox> I have a system running and working and a system with is showing wrong keyboard inputs, could someone help me to verify which setting is being used at this working system and try to transfer to the other not working please?
<arossDOTme> alien2050: nope still broken
<zykotick9> aetcore: makes uninstalling a lot cleaner
<zykotick9> aetcore: side note - don't distribute DEBs created with checkinstall
<blackshirt> is that not recommended way to create debs package?
<webfox> Is it a bad time, the channel seens to be pretty much crowd but no one seine to be interested on helping people here.
<RickZilla> webfox: I wasn't trying to be a smarta$$, just trying to figure out what you need help with
<daftykins> !impatience | webfox
<aetcore> zykotick9: yeah cool, i wouldnt :D
<daftykins> !patience | webfox
<ubottu> webfox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blackshirt> webfox, what the problems happens to you?i just sitting here for a while time ..
<blackshirt> !find keyboard
<ubottu> Found: keyboard-configuration, fcitx-modules, jack-keyboard, keyboardcast, keyboards-rg
<alien2050> back
<SunMoonStar> Hi guys. I tried to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my old laptop and ran into a problem after using it for a bit. Here are two photos of what happened: http://imgur.com/zbULF,6eLcp and http://imgur.com/zbULF,6eLcp#1 ... anyone know how I can fix this?
<blackshirt> hello alien2050
<webfox> RickZilla, you got to realize this channel is considered to provide not professional support, in other words I didn't came here to listen someone ask me to try give my system some kick and test some commands. I want a serious help and something I can learn and follow. This is something useful, but if everybody which is here thinks they are being used because it is not charged or whatever don't blame me.
<zykotick9> ztgu: please keep your questions in this channel.  thanks.
<ShawnRisk> My internet doesn't seem to be connecting on Ubuntu but is connecting on my mac, any ways I can fix this?  The only way I have fixed this is restarting the laptop but I don't want to do that now.
<alien2050> guikfe: you should try to mount the Linux drive with mount /dev/sda1 (for example); you need to figure out your linux partition... if it's /dev/sda2 then do mount /dev/sda2 /1
<alien2050> guikfe: then redo the command with /1, not /media/whatever
<zykotick9> ztgu: and i'm not gonna give hardware purchasing advice.  research well before hand, is my only suggestion.
<alien2050> guikfe: looks like it's a usb key (or a mountable drive) that you're trying to source towards grub-install, with a GPT partition type, won't work
<alien2050> you can do a fdisk -l to see the partition l;ayout on your drive
<zykotick9> alien2050: if it's gpt, "sudo fidsk -l" won't work.  use "parted -l" instead.
<webfox> You guys have to realize when you are "trying" or "testing" or perhaps "having fun" telling users to use certain commands you can be screwing pretty much bad some serious users which need their machines to work. And if you want to be a serious and respected community start to think it is professional thinking at help someone if you really can and not for money and it is not a shame.
<a5m0> i have one computer that's on 3.7.0-4 and one that's on 3.5.0-19 and they both claim they're up to date, any  ideas what's up?
<alien2050> zykotick9: nah it'll work, I've got GPT right here and it shows up fine
<SunMoonStar> Hi guys. I tried to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my old laptop and ran into a problem after using it for a bit. Here are two photos of what happened: http://imgur.com/zbULF,6eLcp and http://imgur.com/zbULF,6eLcp#1 ... anyone know how I can fix this?
<daftykins> webfox: don't be so self-righteous.
<blackshirt> webfox, stay with focus and don't to be out of topic
<zykotick9> alien2050: but it doesn't show teh actual partitions???
<zykotick9> alien2050: "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted." from fidsk -l
<alien2050> hey blackshirt
<webfox> you don't give a fuck, right?
<webfox> well, maybe I am wrong.
<blackshirt> webfox, maybe the others too
<jrib> !language | webfox
<ubottu> webfox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<webfox> But if I am wrong Microsoft is write, and don' t come tell me you are proud of your free of charge os.
<daftykins> SunMoonStar: have you tried pulling the battery and mains, then try firing up again from cold?
<alien2050> zykotick9: hmmm.... actually maybe you're right, got a 3 TB drive here, thought I had formatted it in GPT format... maybe I'm wrong...
<zykotick9> jrib: that must be what, the 10th time someone has sent webfox the !language factoid.  think your wasting your time.
<jrib> webfox: this channel is for ubuntu support.  Please stay on-topic
<SunMoonStar> daftykins: what do you mean by 'mains'? No I have not tried that. I think that it is a graphic card issue, correct?
<aetcore> SunMoonStar: those drivers are FGX ones
<webfox> I have a system running and working and a system with is showing wrong keyboard inputs, could someone help me to verify which setting is being used at this working system and try to transfer to the other not working please?
<aetcore> GFX**
<SunMoonStar> aetcore: explain?
<daftykins> SunMoonStar: yeah the graphics driver is having some trouble. mains = the AC adapter electricity source
<blackshirt> !keyboard-configuration | webfox
<aetcore> drm, nouveau are gfx drivers
<SunMoonStar> daftykins: I will try to unplug, take out battery, replug, etc, brb
<blackshirt> !keyboard-config | webfox
<arossDOTme> webfox: professional = not f*** at us
<blackshirt> !find keybord
<ubottu> Package/file keybord does not exist in quantal
<jrib> webfox: you can try « setxkbmap -query »
<blackshirt> !find keyboard
<ubottu> Found: keyboard-configuration, fcitx-modules, jack-keyboard, keyboardcast, keyboards-rg
<ztgu> zykotick9: If I choose a laptop with intel and nvidia gpu. I can only use the intel gpu (with same amouth of battery level as in windows)?   And not use the Nvidia?
<arossDOTme> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blackshirt> !keyboard-configuration
<webfox> jrib, I am running Server.
<arossDOTme> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<webfox> blackshirt, how do I use it?
<zykotick9> ztgu: you probably won't get the same battery life on ubuntu as you will with windows i'm affraid... no matter which graphics card is involved.
<jrib> webfox: what does "showing wrong keyboard inputs" mean exactly?
<Guill> Hello all :)
<arossDOTme> !?
<blackshirt> webfox, issue sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<aetcore> omg iCarly was here
<blackshirt> To reconfigure your keyboard config
<webfox> jrib, well, in fact it is not exactly that. In fact the keys are not working as it is supposed to be. For example the slash key prints nothing or a wrong key.
<ztgu> ahh, but if I use a laptop with AMD gpu?
<ztgu> I think this one is good http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=761543
<aetcore> webfox: USB or PS2 ?
<ztgu> any ideas?
<jrib> webfox: slash sometimes prints nothing and sometimes prints the wrong key?  Which wrong key? Does it change at random?
<zykotick9> ztgu: just an FYI, but whenever someone mentions they have amd/ati graphics, i add them to my /ignore list...  i hate ATI/AMD.  my next cpu will be intel, because of AMDs purchase of ATI.
<webfox> jrib, it was installed on a Ubuntu host now I brought it to a Mac host.
<aetcore> webfox: also what is the current keyboard type, eg en_us, en_uk etc
<jrib> webfox: you're not being clear
<ztgu> Well what would you recommend thenP
<ztgu> ?
<ztgu> Intel GPU?
<webfox> aetcore and jrib, sorry guys if I offended you. and thank you for your help.
<zykotick9> ztgu: if you can afford it, something with nvidia (non-hybrid).  if not intel.
<webfox> blackshirt, that was it. Thank you very much!
<iuri_> Hi there
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, and doing so resulted in nothing >_>
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, I wonder if the solution would be to install another boot-loader
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: what happened
<iuri_> After i installed plugins on my box youtube doesn't play well the musics
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, same problem
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: black screen still ?
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, yes
<iuri_> it gets stuck on one part of the music does anyone have the same trouble?
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: what was the output of grub-install ?
<alien2050> it should have said "no error occured, install finished" or something
<webfox> I want to configure the network of my server with is not working as well, could someone help me to make it please ?
<arossDOTme> any other network packages to try reinstalling? or might I guess
<ShawnRisk> How come no one can help me on my problem?
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, I don't have it here with me, but there were no errors
<ztgu> zykotick9: with non-hybrid, what do you mean? can you give me an example of a laptop?
<daftykins> ShawnRisk: what do you mean ubuntu and 'your mac', do you have ubuntu installed on your mac?
<alien2050> arossDOTme: Last time, I had to do a purge of network-manager, should be ok after that...is network-manager still working or is it greyed out ?
<zykotick9> ztgu: nope.  i imageine most (perhaps all?) these days will be hybrid :(
<daftykins> SunMoonStar: check this out too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205021/how-to-solve-gpu-lockup-switching-to-software-fbcon-on-new-install-of-12-10
<ztgu> zykotick9: Then you leave me no option, a AMD laptop or an laptop with an intell gpu (not very good performance in gaming and video editing)
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: when grub-install runs, it usually modifies the boot sector of the drive... do you have multiple drives (HDD) ?
<zykotick9> ztgu: well... it's all up to you.  go AMD or go hybrid...
<alien2050> maybe it modified the wrong one
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, nope
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: just the one ?
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, yes
<dkmt> .
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, only sda
<zykotick9> alien2050: you are aware that grub-install from a livecd would require properly chrooting right?
<alien2050> zykotick9: nope, I do it a zillion times, it works fine without chroot
<alien2050> I just jump to root, then run grub-install, and it just works. Actually did it last week, no chrooting
<mega1> i am trying to repair an install of server 10.04 and its asking me which root system which should i choose
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, by the way, I did it with chroot
<nonkn4mer> blackshirt: you're a bigger man than I, helping webfox after that attitude... 10 points to you, sir.
<daftykins> nonkn4mer: i was convinced it was a troll, i +1 your comment sir
<alien2050> Trick is to mount the linux partition properly, that's why I usually mount it to /1 to not get confused by the automounter
<alien2050> like /media/whatever.... it should work... maybe it's something else...
<guilhermekfe> I mounted it to /mnt
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: what is the hardware?
<webfox> nonkn4mer, try to see what really happened here and accept my apologies man. It's nothing to do with others.
<scales11> hi all.  i have an ssd and disabled journaling on the ext4 partition as well as adding "noatime,discard" to its fstab.  now the ssd wants to run a check disk at every boot.  any way to fix this?
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, Intel i7, 6GB RAM
<alien2050> uefi ?
<alien2050> which release?
<alien2050> ubuntu I mean
<nonkn4mer> webfox: it happens.  When tech isn't working and one little thing needs to be fixed before the greater problem can be solved.
<nonkn4mer> webfox: * it's frustrating.  we've all been there.  just usually not in IRC :P
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, Ubuntu 12.10 x64
<scales11> any advice?
<alien2050> UEFI is enabled in BIOS ?
<alien2050> or not
<guilhermekfe> no
<scales11> alien2050, are you talking to me?
<ztgu> Hey, i was thinking about buying this laptop: http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Multimedia_Entertainment/N56DP/      Any advice? does it look compatible? drivers?
<alien2050> scales11: no sorry
<webfox> nonkn4mer, I understand but sometimes people can be really harmed with a weak support. And it's not an obligation of no one here to help, BUT if help be serious.
<arossDOTme> webfox: Don't expect it your toes scrubbed. I could have helped you know but you put me off.
<alien2050> webfox: +1
<nonkn4mer> webfox: I'm glad your issue has been resolved, though.  Now on to bigger and better things.  Like more steam ports for linux
<webfox> arossDOTme, it is completely up to you helping people, but please be professional if you do.
<nonkn4mer> !cooke | alien2050
<nonkn4mer> hmm, didn't work
<nonkn4mer> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nonkn4mer> there we go
<alien2050> hehe
<SierraAR> nonkn4mer: You were missing an i the first time ;)
<scales11> hi all.  i have an ssd and disabled journaling on the ext4 partition as well as adding "noatime,discard" to its fstab.  now the ssd wants to run a check disk at every boot.  any way to fix this?
<nonkn4mer> SierraAR: no spell check in CLI?  blasphemy!!!
<webfox> nonkn4mer, thanx man!
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: still thinking...
<SierraAR> Haha, I never use spellcheck myself even when it's right in front of me xD
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, oh, thank you
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, I found this, by the way, http://askubuntu.com/questions/131125/ubuntu-12-04-64-bit-after-installation-help
<alien2050> yeah but that would be ONLY if you got a grub prompt which you don't right ?
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: black screen only, right ?
<alien2050> alien2050: cuz I've seen on nvidia cards often it won't boot and you get a black screen and you got to put "nomodeset" like the GTX560 for example
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, only black screen, though I can switch (blindly) between the options and choose windows or ubuntu
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: unless you are satisfied with nouveau driver....
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: what is your GFX?
<guilhermekfe> Intel HD gfx 3000
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: so not even ati or nvidia... should work right out of the box....
<SierraAR> So I've noticed something odd with my dualboot windows/ubuntu system.
<guilhermekfe> weird
<alien2050> can you send your output of fdisk -l
<SierraAR> I have a couple pictures in the shared partition I made the other day.
<guilhermekfe> sure
<alien2050> when you're booted in the live cd ?
<alien2050> and do you have a way to stay in chat here ?
<guilhermekfe> yeah...
<SierraAR> Why does it seem like the colors are.. Different on windows and ubuntu? I.e., something in windows is orangish brown, but on ubuntu it's more vibrant red
<guilhermekfe> just a min
<VegaMan_> anyone here good at bacdooring?
<VegaMan_> backdooring+
<k1l> VegaMan_: this channel is not the apropriate channel for that topic
<VegaMan_> ah... sorry about that. can you direct me to an appropiate channel?
<guilhermekfe> alien2050, oh, and it's not a live cd (don't know if this info is helpful), it's a bootable usb stick
<alien2050> live usb then
<alien2050> should be the same
<guilhermekfe> nice =)
<daftykins> !ot | VegaMan_
<ubottu> VegaMan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<webfox> Is there a way to reduce the Ubuntu Server font size and keep it that way after rebooting ?
<VegaMan_> thanks daftykins
<alien2050> guilhermekfe: actually, when it works (as it should!) it is the same... I have switched to USB keys for my OSes recently and it is a LOT faster than cds/dvds
<craigbass1976> I was in earlier today with this problem: "I've got a laptop in front of me.  The owner is paranoid -- while his wife was doing an update, he freaked and stopped it half way through.  I'm stuck at an initramfs prompt after a "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/..... does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!" message."  Someone told me to fsck the partition, which I had already done and gotten a clean bill of health.  I also remember somehow finishing the update (this
<craigbass1976>  was a couple of weeks ago -- I'm just getting back to the box now) and that went ok.
<daftykins> craigbass1976: so it's still freaking out at boot?
<daftykins> craigbass1976: i have to go, but check /etc/fstab has the correct matching UUID's to mount each partition compared with the output of actual UUID's (from 'sudo blkid') perhaps from a liveCD/USB
<budmang> budmang
<craigbass1976> daftykins, yes, although I'm at a different fork in the road now that I've rebooted.  "the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present.  Continue to wait or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery.
<MishaFashionista> Hey guys does anyone use web2py here?
<craigbass1976> daftykins, M (because skipping the mount of / seems silly) takes me to a root prompt, preceded by Root filesystem check failed.  A maintenence shell will now be started.  Ctrl D will terminate this shell and reboot
<Firmamento01> Hola
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050: a lot better =)
<craigbass1976> daftykins, I'm tucking my kids in; if I don't respond I'm not being rude, just might be a few minutes.
<MishaFashionista> I have a question about starting up web2py. On the tutorial it says after installing it type python web2py.py -S welcome and it says web2py.py file or folder doesn't exist
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: it's working now ? great
<MishaFashionista> I already have python defaultly installed
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050: no no
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050: fdisk -l ?
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: ok ;) pastebin^
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050: pastebin.com/Wp1dqezX
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: i see
<SierraAR> Anybody know of a way to install internet explorer on ubuntu? I've not found anything that works so far; I kinda need it for web development/testing
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: what is the drive capacity ?
<Shubuntu> hey guys is there a way to list the currently active keyboard shortcuts?
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: forget it
<guilhermekfe__> 640GB
<guilhermekfe__> haha, ok
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: any need for 640GB in GPT
<craigbass1976> daftykins, maybe grub is just gone?  ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081502&highlight=a+maintenence+shell+will+now+be+started
<alien2050> cuz usually that's for going higher than 2 TB
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: what tool did you use to format it, cuz I think that it's your problem right there, although I'm not a GPT expert....
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050: I just used the default program that comes with Ubuntu Live, when installing it
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050, by the way, I set it as a primary partition
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130673/why-can-i-not-boot-from-the-hard-disk
<webfox> Man, I need someone help to keep dpkg-reconfigure console-setup setting after rebooting my machine.
<draco_> γεια χαρα σας
<craigbass1976> If I'm on a livecd and do a chroot /dev/wherever-my-install-is,  any apt-get update types of commands apply to my install, right?
<draco_> clear
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: Look closely at this part in the url : "Via Gparted convert your disk into a non-GPT disk (this will format your disk), then reinstall Ubuntu"
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: They say GPT boot support in 12.04 is still not fully supported... I would definitely put it back to non-GPT, especially for a 640G drive
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050, I see...
<guilhermekfe__> well, let's try this =)
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: not sure about 12.10 though... but in a non-gpt setup, this is what fdisk -l should report : http://pastebin.com/iRNa1Xza
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: BTW ignore the "does not start on cylinder...."
<nxgeneration> can anyone explain how to add unstable packages to ppa?
<guilhermekfe__> very different
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: on my setup, linux is installed on /dev/sda4, you see? It's supposed to find a LINUX column in the end
<alien2050> then it knows how to boot. The weird thing I've noticed, sometimes the grub-install still says "no errors" even if it didn't find anything
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__:  so what I would do is first, backup all your data, then reformat as non-GPT partitioning like in the url, then reinstall
<guilhermekfe__> as I can see here, in order to reformat it as a non-GPT I should just set the flag bios_grub
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: is this system dual boot? if so, don't forget to backup the other drive's data. Everything will be fine after that... it will not show a black screen because it fill find grub
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: I don't know about GPT, maybe it'll work, but I don't know how to setup this flag, is there even the optioni in the gparted formatter? Remember to backup your data before doing something like this though!!!
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050, there isn't much data, I installed it some hours ago =)
<arossDOTme> webfox: dpkg-reconfure then TAB TAB look for console something
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: ok then
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: this could help you http://johnlewis.ie/converting-to-gpt-in-ubuntu/ and this also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1901781
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: is it dual boot this system ?
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050, yes
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050, gosh, should I reformat the entire disk?
<webfox> arossDOTme, it works fine, but after a reboot it cakes back as it was before. :(
<ztgu> I am going to get this laptop: http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Multimedia_Entertainment/N56DP/#specifications
<ztgu> Any idea of compability out there?
<ztgu> for linux ofcourse:)
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: yep, that's what I would do. Format it first using gparted back to non-gpt, in case winblows decides to format it to GPT again, again I'm not an expert in GPT, but with my 3 TB drive, I had to split it to 3x1 TB partitions to keep it non-gpt
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: for a 640G drive, it's no issue
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050, omg, it's so annoying, and I got a headache
<guilhermekfe__> haha
<arossDOTme> webfox: whats your install....?
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: unless there is another way to boot using GPT in Ubuntu, that I don't know about.... but if you have a live USB Win7 and a live USB ubuntu, it should take 1 hour max and you're back in business. Put Windows as primary (ie install first or it'll scrap your linux boot sector if you put it second)
<heladocaliente> Hi guys. How can I open the a tab in gnome terminal within the same window using the gnome-terminal command?
<webfox> arossDOTme, Ubuntu Server 12.04
<xangua> heladocaliente: with the menu or control+alt+t
<arossDOTme> webfox: no idea
<webfox> arossDOTme, no problem, thank you. In fact the problem isn't about to change the font but to keep it changed after reboot.
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050, I installed win7 first
<arossDOTme> webfox: I only had the problem on persist flash drive installs
<OpenSorce> Is it actually still a good idea to set up a separate /home partition?
<webfox> arossDOTme, Ubuntu Server ?
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050, well
<heladocaliente> xangua: I want to be able to use a command line since I want to put it in a alias.
<arossDOTme> nope
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050, I give up by now
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050, gotta sleep =)
<arossDOTme> webfox: nope
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050, thank you for your great support!
<webfox> arossDOTme, sorry, I am not following you here.
<alien2050> guilhermekfe__: no problem. Good luck!!!
<arossDOTme> webfox don't matter. its old "news"
<Jordan_U> guilhermekfe__: alien2050: Booting from GPT is very well supported. What problem are you having?
<guilhermekfe__> alien2050, thank you very much, I'm gonna try solve this tomorrow ;D
<arossDOTme> .. out of date
<guilhermekfe__> Jordan_U, the black grub screen
<webfox> arossDOTme, mm, ok
<alien2050> _: Like I said, it may be I'm missing something for GPT, Jordan_U have a look at the pastebin he sent earlier with fdisk -l
<guilhermekfe__> Jordan_U, this one pastebin.com/Wp1dqezX
<almoxarife> i did an install of kde via terminal, didnt realize it but it all was done as user root, did i bypass my users settings when i did that?
<almoxarife> via apt-get
<johnjacobjingerh> almoxarife, no
<johnjacobjingerh> almoxarife, u have to use sudo (which is the same as doing it as root)
<arossDOTme> alien2050: gave you a break :). had some help on #ubuntuuk. now got it working by "start networkmanager" but not working on reboot
<johnjacobjingerh> it would not have worked if you didnt
<almoxarife> johnjacobjingerh: no, thats the point, i didnt
<Jordan_U> guilhermekfe__: almoxarife: I don't see any problem there, except that if you want to see the actual contents of the GUID Partition Table you should use "sudo parted -l".
<johnjacobjingerh> what did you do exactly?
<johnjacobjingerh> almoxarife, like walk me through the steps you did (i.e. what command did you run)
<alien2050> Jordan_U: still doesn't explain the black screen...
<johnjacobjingerh> but even if you installed something as a different user it wouldnt be an issue
<Jordan_U> guilhermekfe__: Could you please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | guilhermekfe__
<ubottu> guilhermekfe__: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<escott> alien2050, fdisk cannot read gpt anyting
<alien2050> Jordan_U: no grub starts
<alien2050> escott: yeah I got that part thx :)
<alien2050> arossDOTme: nice, so wicd is out of the way then
<almoxarife> Jordan_U: long story short, i got img of lxde-buntu for droid, i want kde-lite the plasma???? something lite, i stripped lxde and loaded all of what seemed plasma, i can ssh in x and work the kde as kde, but no actual graphics via vnc, :)
<Troy^> i need a good music player for ubuntu, I listen to all my music over my network from my ubuntu server box which is using samba shares
<almoxarife> johnjacobjingerh: long story short, i got img of lxde-buntu for droid, i want kde-lite the plasma???? something lite, i stripped lxde and loaded all of what seemed plasma, i can ssh in x and work the kde as kde, but no actual graphics via vnc, :)
<Troy^> none of the music players seem to liek that or work very well
<almoxarife> Jordan_U: wrong nick, xkuze plz
<alien2050> Troy^: my preferred player is audacious
<johnjacobjingerh> oh did you configure vnc correctly?
<alien2050> Troy^: kinda like winamp
<Jordan_U> alien2050: np
<johnjacobjingerh> i dont know anything about ubuntu on droid tho
<guilhermekfe__> Jordan_U: alien2050: www.pastebin.com/aXyf26fE
<johnjacobjingerh> so dont know if it's the same but u need to set up vnc correctly
<amigamia> can anyone suggest what distrobution i should use that will allow me to have a top and a bottom panel like i had with gnome in versions 10.10 and 10.04? i'm ijust so frustrated wiith all this crazy windowing bs today...i just want what i want!
<TheLordOfTime> amigamia, Xubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> i think.
<Troy^> alien2050: hopefully that works with my samba shares
 * TheLordOfTime hasn't used XFCE for a while.
<almoxarife> johnjacobjingerh: vnc is fine, i connect to a blank screen running something, not kde or lxde anymore
<xangua> amigamia: xfce, kde, lxde
 * amigamia sighs...
<amigamia> huh?
<alien2050> Troy^: it will, it doesn't care about the type of FS, as long as its mounted
<alien2050> smbmount
<johnjacobjingerh> almoxarife, sounds like something in the unset SESSION_MANAGER area of the vnc config
<johnjacobjingerh> like mine says "#gnome-session –session=gnome-classic &"
<johnjacobjingerh> errr minus the # in there
<Troy^> how do i properly mount a samba drive?
<almoxarife> johnjacobjingerh: what file specifically?
<Jordan_U> guilhermekfe__: Ok. Your computer has UEFI firmware, and both Ubuntu and Windows are configured to boot via UEFI. What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<guilhermekfe__> Jordan_U: 12.10 64 bits
<TheLordOfTime> amigamia, xfce, kde, lxde are Desktop Environments.  Respectively, the Ubuntu variants with those are: Xubuntu (XFCE), Kubuntu (KDE), Lubuntu (LXDE)
<amigamia> Are you sure you don't mean you think Thelordoftime?
<TheLordOfTime> not for that last statement :p
<TheLordOfTime> pretty certain Xubuntu is XFCE, Kubuntu is KDE, and Lubuntu is LXDE
<almoxarife> TheLordOfTime: play nice, tag the nick you are talking to
<almoxarife> amigamia: you too, pls
<amigamia> huh?
<TheLordOfTime> almoxarife, that's my fault, he's tagging at the end, i get the highlight anyways
<amigamia> bbl
<Jordan_U> guilhermekfe__: When you installed Ubuntu, did you boot from CD or USB?
<Troy^> alien2050: audacious does not like that the stuff is not local
<Troy^> which is dumb
<johnjacobjingerh> almoxarife, nano .vnc/xstartup
<guilhermekfe__> Jordan_U, USB
<alien2050> Troy^: what does it do ?
<almoxarife> johnjacobjingerh: that in the /home?
<Troy^> tells me it is not local that is it, rhythmbox sort of worked for non local stuff it let me add the songs would play like 3 seconds of the song and not play the rest.
<almoxarife> johnjacobjingerh: ok, looking at file, what should i be looking for?
<alien2050> Troy^: where is the samba share mounted?
<Troy^> smb://mediashare/
<johnjacobjingerh> look for where it says unset SESSION_MANAGER
<johnjacobjingerh> #exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<johnjacobjingerh> uncomment those if they are commented
<Troy^> i need to get smbfs and mount the drive i think. Wasn't doing it right possibly?
<Jordan_U> guilhermekfe__: Could you please file a bug report against grub-efi-amd64? You can do so by booting from the Ubuntu liveUSB and running "ubuntu-bug grub-efi-amd64". As for working around the problem, it seems that your firmware can boot via BIOS as well as via UEFI, so that could be used as a way to work around things but unfortunately I don't have the time to walk you through anything now. I might be here tomorrow.
<johnjacobjingerh> sorry almoxarife i actually gotta go...
<johnjacobjingerh> but thats all i know for setting up VNC's window manager
<arossDOTme> alien2050: the problem is on reboot it's waiting for network connect but fails
<guilhermekfe__> Jordan_U, of course buddy
<Troy^> how do i properly mount a samba share?
<alien2050> Troy^: did you try to smbmount instead of calling smb on the fly, like that (smbmount //192.168.0.1/share /mnt/music –o username=user,workgroup=wg) replace with proper values
<alien2050> Troy^: then you can access as /mnt/music as if local
<guilhermekfe__> Jordan_U, thank you for your time, see you tomorrow (if I don't get this to work...)
<craigbass1976> Gah.  I'm back.  I hit M at the screen I land on, then follow this advice: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38617/root-filesystem-check-fails-after-power-failure-during-installation  and after a reboot, I land back at initramfs.
<Troy^> i dont know what the /share is alien2050 if there was a way to see it
<craigbass1976> I thought if I chrooted that I could then run the update, but chrooted doesn't see the network card I guess even though the livecd does
<alien2050> Troy^:  try "start \\machinename" on windoz, it will show you the share that are avail
<alien2050> Troy^: or "start \\ip" from a dos prompt
 * alien2050 shivers at the thought of windows support.... never again! :)
<thiebaude> lol
<Troy^> alien2050: troy@Troy-Box:~/code/python/exercises $ sudo smbmount 192.168.2.6/mediashare/ /mnt/smbshare/
<Troy^> mount.cifs: bad UNC (192.168.2.6/mediashare/)
 * alien2050 thinks winter is coming.... brr
<alien2050> Troy^: maybe try without the slash after mediashare
<alien2050> Troy^: is your share named "mediashare"
<Troy^> alien2050: got it but its asking for a password lol
<alien2050> Troy^: ensure your username has access to your resource (admin, rights, blehhhh, some windows thing like that).... brrr
<Troy^> Trying to find my smbconf file on my server now
<mehwork> whenever i touch the right edge of my right monitor my mouse *always* gets messed up, until i refresh my screen or drag my mouse off the screen and back on. Any idea why? This only happens in unity
<alien2050> Troy^: could also be that you did not add the user and passwd with smbpasswd -a userid
<alien2050> Troy^: ensure it is the same as the windows id or map it accordingly
<alien2050> Troy^: to be on the safe side, remember to restart the samba service
<Troy^> argg where is the sambaconfig lol
<goddard> whats a perfect roll in D&D?
<arossDOTme> alien2050: dbus + network man boot?
<mehwork> goddard: what does that have to do with ubuntu
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<craigbass1976> Is there a "Rescue a broken system" choice on a livecd?  I don't see one.
<alien2050> Troy^: should be somewhere around /etc/samba
<alien2050> Troy^: unless you compiled it manually somewhere else
<Troy^> alien2050: yea got it troy@Troy-Box:/etc/samba $ sudo smbmount mount.cifs //192.168.2.6/MediaShare /mnt/smbshare/ -o guest
<Troy^> Warning: mapping 'guest' to 'guest,sec=none'
<Troy^> Couldn't chdir to //192.168.2.6/MediaShare: No such file or directory
<Troy^> hmm
<alien2050> it says "couldnt change dir" or you re saying you cant change dir
<alien2050> cuz if successful it should be under /mnt/smbshare, just saying
<Troy^> i don't think the syntax is right
<alien2050> maybe guest account has limited access also
<Troy^> works fine on windows
<alien2050> Troy^: have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255872
<alien2050> Troy^: there's the command explanation
<lauratika> im trying to change my mac address and i have current and permanent when i change the mac address it works only with current and not permanent, some one knows if i can change the permanent mac address??
<Troy^> well i'm doing it all it just sais share doesnt exist i dont know alien2050 so frustrating lol
<alien2050> lauratika: Usually it's burned on the network card... shouldn't be possible to change it
<alien2050> Troy^: and the obvious.... the share does exist right? ;)
<lauratika> so how does this affect me?
<Troy^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1409376/
<Troy^> well i'm using //192.168.2.6/MediaShare i also tried specific path //192.168.2.6/media/3tbext
<alien2050> lauratika: It doesn't! What is the exact problem ?
<alien2050> Troy^: try a pastebin with the command so we can see
<alien2050> Troy^: the actual output when you try to mount
<maxiaojun> why 12.10 install gnash by default?
<SunMoonStar1> I'm on an old laptop with a bad trackpad. I plugged in USB mouse and left click works, but no right click, middle click, or scroll wheel. How do I get them to work?
<Troy^> alien2050: http://pastebin.com/ZHxDKDPL
<maxiaojun> gnash is always able to display ad correctly
<maxiaojun> but gnash always crash when using gmail, github, ... whatever useful things
<alien2050> Troy^: can you try with another user then guest, and did you try to smbpasswd -a username
<Troy^> smbpasswd -a username i do not think is the proper syntax
<phoenixsampras> why is last Ubuntu so bugged? its crashing on my Laptop.... ubuntu 11, works fine tho
<SunMoonStar1> I guess cause it's new?
<Troy^> pretty much that the sharepath doesn't exist alien2050 i know it's there because i'm using it on my other machine
<SunMoonStar1> I still can't get this damn right click to work
<alien2050> Troy^: also, create the directory /mnt/mediashare and try the same -> sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.2.6/MediaShare /mnt/mediashare -o someuser
<lauratika> just that im trying to change mac address for private issues
<alien2050> yes smbpasswd -a is the right syntax, to create a user in samba and allow it to connect to windows SMB service
<lauratika> and this permanent not changing the address makes me wonder how private it is
<Hytek> so
<Hytek> so what are some cool things to do with a VPS other than OpenVPN?
<lauratika> how important for security reasons is to change the permanent mac address
<lauratika> oops! got disconected sooryy.
<Troy^> well samba is crap well else on ubuntu server can i use to serve to my linux machine/machines for music liek right now i just use the samba share for my HTPC. I'm looking for a way to serv music to my other linux machines in the house.
<almoxarife> lauratika: take your current public mac, google it, then decide
<Troy^> what*
<almoxarife> Troy^: how about a nice sftpd?
<lauratika> almoxarife: but current change, so not a problem is the permanent im worried about
<Troy^> almoxarife: from my understand ftp is not good for music and that
<almoxarife> Troy^: you mean stream?
<Troy^> almoxarife: right..
<almoxarife> lauratika: your public mac should not be changing, unless you got some handy gadget to keep changing it, that would be cool
<almoxarife> Troy^: explain what you want to achieve
<Troy^> my ubuntu server has all my music storage.. I want to beable to play my music from any machine in the house including my other linux machines
<TheOnionRack> I've just installed 12.10 server on my VPS and I've noticed that Apache and Samba are installed and running by default. Why is that, and what is the best way to turn it off?
<almoxarife> Troy^: look at xbmc as the server and upnp from the remotes?
<Dr_willis> TheOnionRack,  check /etc/init/ for the upstart scripts to disable them i belive. Or just uninstall them.
<Troy^> almoxarife: it is a headless server
<arossDOTme> alien2050: thanks bed now
<Troy^> almoxarife: i want to beable to use regular music players inside ubuntu such as rhthymbox
<TheOnionRack> Dr_willis: I'm just wondering why the default is set up like that in the first place.
<lauratika> almoxarife thanx!
<SunMoonStar1> Can anybody help me add support for my USB mouse (on old laptop).. it is not responding to right/middle clicks
<almoxarife> Troy^: you need to google some, the options are endless for what you want to do, i suggest yakking with the folk at #xbmc also
<alien2050> Troy^: Well... if you want to see another way of thinking with storage over network, what I do here is I installed linuxes in every room I need, all data transfer is done though NFS, all the time, instead of Samba/Windows shares. When I absolutely need winbloze, I use winscp to copy files that I need, otherwise I don't even trust this company to touch my filesystems properly through persistent access like SMB. The major advantage, I fou
<Dr_willis> TheOnionRack,  just a guess.. its somthing your VPS is doing
<Troy^> alien2050: ill do NFS and samba
<almoxarife> Troy^: i have xbmc on a HTPC, it servers up to the android just fine, nice simple setup\
<TheOnionRack> Dr_willis: So it's not the vanilla install then; it's something that my VPS provider has done to their image
<TheOnionRack> Dr_willis: So it's not the vanilla install then; it's something that my VPS provider has done to their image
<alien2050> Troy^: A mixed solution with Windows in the mix is in my opinion always a bad idea... but I'm just saying... there are alternatives
<almoxarife> Troy^: if you do NFS you dont need samba, sort of defeats NFS
<Dr_willis> TheOnionRack,  that would be my guess.. #ubuntu-server may tell you if those are installed by deefault on a server install.. but i dont think they are
<TheOnionRack> Dr_willis, thanks. I'll go ask them.
<alien2050> almoxarife: +1
<Troy^> alien2050: and almoxarife well my htpc has a wireless card that does not play well with winblowze or linux is all i would use honestly. so i'm in this situation
<voxcroix> do i need partition /boot /swap for my 64bit win7 ubuntu12.10 and BT5
<Troy^> does not play well with linux. but plays well with winblowze*
<almoxarife> Troy^: usually the wireless issues have more to do with you and all your neighbors being on channel ????? 7 or 4??
<alien2050> Troy^: that's too bad... if it only connects through SMB, it's bad design in my opinion... but hey, you are on #ubuntu and not #windows ;)
<Troy^> almoxarife: i have that issue too but the card really has the crappiest linux drivers alive
<alien2050> Troy^: that said, you error message still sounds like your windows does not want to play nice with samba
<Troy^> uhh can i share ntfs drives in linux over NFS?
<alien2050> Troy^: yep
<Dr_willis> Troy^,  yes
<Dr_willis> If they are mounted with the proper permissions
<Troy^> alien2050: samba server is on linux, i'm trying to mount the samba share on another linux machine. no windows envolved.
<alien2050> Troy^: Oh, then it's easy! You should have said so
<Dr_willis> for linux to linux you could use sshfs also. ;) but i dont know what your needs are
<alien2050> Use NFS between the 2 linux boxes, keep samba only for the HTPC
<Troy^> trying to share music from my ubuntu server to other linux machines in the house.
<Dr_willis> Troy^,  sshfs can handle that light task. ;)  your user can mount their home on the other box to a local directory
<Troy^> hmm
<Dr_willis> a upnp server could do it also. but then you need to use a upnp client.
<alien2050> Troy^: add a cronjob that copies with rsync the data periodically (2 min?) from the HTPC to samba, and then use NFS on other boxes
<Troy^> Dr_willis: really don't want to use a upnp client. sshfs hmm I'll look into that
<raidnewb> anyone familiar with mdraid recovery?
<alien2050> Oh well, it's getting late... time to go. Bye all!
<Troy^> sudo sshfs fizz@192.168.2.6 ~/remoteserver/ -o port=2277
<Troy^> sais missing host
<Troy^> so confused lol
<trism> Troy^: I usually just use nautilus, File/Connect to Server...
<Troy^> trism everytime you boot in?
<Heart^Killer> can i ask apache related question?
<trism> Troy^: no, I just have it bookmarked and click it when I need it, I suppose not the best method if you want it always connected
<bazhang> Heart^Killer, try #httpd
<Heart^Killer> ok thx bazhang
<Troy^> trism: it seems to handle my music better via sshfs.
<Troy^> Now if i can get it auto mount on boot.
<johnjacobjingerh> fstab
<Troy^> johnjacobjingerh: this is a sshfs requires authentication
<trism> Troy^: well, sshfs is one of the options in the dropdown (which is what i use)
<Troy^> dropdowns?
<trism> Troy^: combobox?
<BigEndianBecause> I've got a plymouth/cryptsetup question.  When I set up an encrypted volume I am able to run "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/xxx volname" and successfully enter my password with no problems.  However,  when I am prompted for the password on boot,  the password prompt keeps recycling. This is not a case of incorrect password entry,  this is some weirdness with plymouth.  I have studied /lib/cryptsetup/cryptdisks.functions and "plymouth
<cute_bettong> can someone help me with this please
<cute_bettong> http://forum.notebookreview.com/samsung/673525-keyboard-backlight-ubuntu-12-04-chronos-7-np700z7c.html
<cute_bettong> im not sure what the exact command there reffering to is
<chronos> cute_bettong: to turn on led?
<chronos> cute_bettong: echo 3 > /sys/class/leds/samsung\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness
<chronos> to turn off: echo 1 >  /sys/class/leds/samsung\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness
<chronos> *echo
<chronos> echo 0
<DaemonicApathy> Brightness seems to go up to 8.
<nikolam> testing 123, looking for nice advice for /boot partition size these days in 12.10
<chronos> I have  asus, here is 0, 1, 2, 3
<cute_bettong> chronos it's telling me permission denied
<nikolam> how much do you think is enough, since i think ubuntu still stockpiles boot images in /boot
<Dr_willis> nikolam,  depends on your ussage   /boot/ isent really needed much these days
<chronos> cute_bettong: do as root
<DaemonicApathy> nikolam: My boot is >100MB, so...maybe 250MB would be a decent buffer for you.
<DaemonicApathy> *<100MB
<nikolam> Dr_willis, yes I know, but kind of get used to it. Maybe I should just forget about it.
<cute_bettong> chronos tried it but it's still saying permission denied
<cute_bettong> the command im putting in is
<pndemc> Is there a way to wget an entire directory?
<cute_bettong> sudo  echo 8 > /sys/class/leds/samsung\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness
<Dr_willis> Ive kept iso files on /boot/ to have for grub to boot :) so ive had  it be several gb in size
<chronos> it does not write to file as root cute_bettong
<chronos> sudo echo 8 print 8 as root
<chronos> but > file write to a file as your user
<chronos> try it: sudo  'echo 8 > /sys/class/leds/samsung\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness'
<chronos> cuz now u sending all command to sudo :)
<cute_bettong> says comman not found
<Dr_willis> I think normally  you use tee command to do that stuff.
<cute_bettong> chronos, says command not found
<chronos> cute_bettong: lol, ok, I'm wrong
<cute_bettong> chronos, hehe ok thats fine, whats the correct command?
<chronos> sudo su -
<chronos> and than run echo
<DaemonicApathy> cute_bettong: You may want to make sure /sys/class/leds/samsung actually exists on your system. It seems some do not have it.
<psusi_> nikolam, unless you have unusual requirements you don't need a /boot partition
<Dr_willis>     echo "foo" | sudo tee /root/somefile
<chronos> cute_bettong: ^^
<nikolam> psusi_, i am not sure. I got used to it. Maybe it is needed still to be able to use Btrfs partition as boot device.
<psusi_> nikolam, nope... grub2 supports btrfs
<nikolam> That way I had no trouble installing on Btrfs on another machine
<pndemc> Is there a way to wget an entire directory and all of its contents?
<cute_bettong> chronos, i installed samsung-tools, so im pretty sure i have it
<psusi_> nikolam, it even supports lvm and mdraid or a mix of the two
<nikolam> ok then, maybe it is actually obsolete. Just maybe supporting ZFS for boot on ubunut might make separate /boot partition needed still.
<DaemonicApathy> pndemc: -r flag
<psusi_> nikolam, looks like it also supports zfs
<cute_bettong> chronos, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> i think some raid setups may need a /boot/ partition
<Dr_willis> outside the raid. :) i never get that complex
<nikolam> I have one machine where I used another system Grub1 to chainload ubuntu on zfs. But installing on zfs from ubuntu ony, maybe still needs /boot
<chronos> the sugeste by Dr_willis not works?
<psusi_> Dr_willis, grub2 supports raid
<nikolam> psusi_, it is great if it does :)
<chronos> echo 8 | sudo tee /sys/class/leds/samsung\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness
<Dr_willis> psusi_,  i think with some setups it may not. but ive only seen it mentioned in here a few times
<Dr_willis> I dont use raid. ;)
<zykotick9> pndemc: wget -r
<Dr_willis> chronos,  that command seems.. wront..
<cute_bettong> chronos, any ideas? i really want my backights back on, they used to turn on and off now there stuck off
<psusi_> Dr_willis, with legacy grub, you had to manually install it on both members of a raid1 and that was the only kind of raid you could get it to boot from... with grub2, it supports booting from all flavors of raid without a separate /boot
<pndemc> zykotick9, DaemonicApathy, wget -r http://www.domain.com/path/ isn't working
<cute_bettong> chronos, check your im's
<nikolam> that is interstiong, I was also looking to set up booting from each disk if other fails, when root is on RAID1 made with just Btrfs
<nikolam> And I have 2 boot partitions on that 2 disks.
<chronos> Dr_willis, cute_bettong, works for me: echo 3 | sudo tee /sys/class/leds/asus\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness
<Dr_willis>   \:\: is a real partof the path? thats.. weird
<psusi_> nikolam, with grub2, you can install it to all disks and it can boot from any and access one big raided root
<brainard52> Is it normal that gedit is unable to "snap" to one half of the screen or the other depending on where you drag the window? (I have no clue what it's called as I've never bothered learning the name of the feature)
<chronos> Dr_willis: : is something reserved by bash
<Dr_willis> brainard52,  it alwways works if you drag it by the title bar?
<chronos> or ::
<Dr_willis> so part of the filename is :: ?
<johnjacobjingerh> looks like i'm pulling an allnighter tonight
<johnjacobjingerh> lol
<DaemonicApathy> pndemc: Works fine for me...
<nikolam> psusi_, i quite did not get to the details on that machine, but I figure just installing grub2 on another disk will be enough to boot from it. Maybe I need to somehow merge /boot partitions on 2 disks
<johnjacobjingerh> oops wrong window
<brainard52> Dr_willis, other programs work, but just not gedit. It's not that big of a problem, but I thought it was kind of weird.
<nikolam> will not be enough
<Troy^> I have an issue my default web browser is chrome. set in ubuntu gui options. But ubuntu tries to open an old chromium-browser i use to have installed which is now removed and fails to find it obviously. How do i get it to actually open chrome
<psusi_> nikolam, the recommended way these days is to just not have a /boot and install grub on all disks the bios can boot from
<DaemonicApathy> Troy^: From which program are you failing to get the correct browser?
<nikolam> psusi_, I see. if grub2 is so advance now, even supporting zfs, then there is absolutely no objection in removing practice of having /boot partition.
<psusi_> about the only reason for a /boot these days is if you still have one of the exceedingly rare buggy biosen that can't see the whole disk
<Troy^> DaemonicApathy: my irc client which is run in a term
<nikolam> psusi_, precisely.
<DaemonicApathy> Troy^: I would check the settings for the client, since the terminal should default to the system choice.
<Troy^> DaemonicApathy: meaning weechat?
<nikolam> what file system would you choose these days for old old machine to have as much speed as one can?  xfs or ext3? ore something else (ext4 does not have windows reading drivers)
<Troy^> DaemonicApathy: i don't think there is a browser default for the irc client
<psusi_> nikolam, it is quite nice... at work I have a server with a 4 disk raid-5.. grub is on all 4 disks, can boot from any of them and recognize the raid-5 array with at least 3 working disks out of the 4, recognize the lvm volumes on them, find the root volume and boot the system
<Dr_willis> Troy^,  when i run weechat in Gnome-terminal i belive its actually gnome-terminal that 'hilights' the urls and lets me click on them.
<Dr_willis> not weechat. ;)
<psusi_> nikolam, hrm... well if you need windows to be able to read it and the windows driver still does not support ext4 ( I thought it did now? ) then ext3
<nikolam> psusi_, i was thinking of not using LVM at all. Just btrfs and maybe Zfs on another.
<nikolam> maybe i just go with ext4. or xfs. don;t know what is a bit faster and uses a bit less ram.
<psusi_> nikolam, btrfs shows a lot of promise but is still kind of in beta.. I would not touch zfs with a 10 foot pole
<nikolam> it was xfs before, but seems ext4 would be faster
<paradizelost> hey all, ever since upgrading to 12.10, my laptop has hung on shutdown, with "INFO: task Xorg blocked for 120 seconds"
<paradizelost> i have to hard power it to get it to reboot
<paradizelost> any thoughts on what could cause it?
<nikolam> psusi_, yes, I just decided i waited long enough for "beta". If it is ready for oracle and suse servers, it is ready for me :)
<paradizelost> might be related, but it also won't wake up from suspend
<psusi_> nikolam, if you're adventurous and talking about your desktop, go for it... for a production server though, you're nuts ;(
<nikolam> paradizelost, you could repprt but on launchpad.net with your laptop model,
<nikolam> psusi_, :) I know i know And I just seems to not quite love that "unfinished business" btrfs state all these years.
<kvothetech> btrfs is awesome
<nikolam> zfs is the production in that area, at least for NAS
<psusi_> it is awesome... just not yet stable enough for a production server
<nikolam> kvothetech, it is!
<kvothetech> theres a few quirks but overall it's awesome...zfs doesn't hold a candle to it
<psusi_> zfs isn't supported in Linux with an in kernel driver, hence... don't touch it
<nikolam> they added even SEND support to it recently. (a la zfs send)
<psusi_> also the fuse driver still has many bugs and fails the fs stress tests
<psusi_> yea... I need to play with it again soon and test that
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<psusi_> the snapshots are also very nice
<nikolam> psusi_, well it IS supported with kernel driver, it is just not inside kernel. You have PPA to install it (ZfsOnLinux)
 * nikolam thinks it is very nice how Btrfs makes subvolume snapshot when upgrading system installed on Btrfs :)
<psusi_> hopefully it will be the default Ubuntu fs by 14.04
<imapancake> hey i need to kick some one but im not an operator
<nikolam> i ment how ubuntu upgrade process does it.
<psusi_> yea, the apt-btrfs-snapshot package is quite nifty
<angelpossum> please help
<bazhang> psusi_, nikolam lets get back on topic please
<bazhang> angelpossum, with what
<angelpossum> i need to kick some one but im not a chann op
<bazhang> angelpossum, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<psusi_> angelpossum, that's like saying I need to amputate this man's leg when 1) you are not a doctor, and 2) there's nothing wrong with his leg
<angelpossum> oh well what do i do or where do i go
<bazhang> angelpossum, /join #ubuntu-ops
<nikolam> so what do you think, xfs or ext4 for an oold system.
<psusi_> I'm just glad I finally got that patch into the kernel for online resize of mounted partitions, now need to patch parted and gparted to support it
<psusi_> there's something very sexy about resizing your btrfs root partition while it's in use ;)
<psusi_> I might be nuts though...
<Dr_willis> or just perverted. ;
<Dr_willis> :P
<nikolam> psusi_, I think btrfs online resize is included in 12.10 I just did make raid1 out of raid0 on same 2 partitions on 2 disks the other day.
<Gallomimia> uhhhh. crap. errors while installing linux 3.2.0-34
<jebb> has any one installed fog on ubuntu?
<Eidel1> hey people !
<Dr_willis> !info fog
<ubottu> Package fog does not exist in quantal
<Gallomimia> hi eidell
<Eidel1> so check this
<psusi_> nikolam, btrfs supports it but you can't resize a partition that's in use... before the patch that I finally got into 13.04
<Gallomimia> so what do i do to figure this out:    Errors were encountered while processing:
<Gallomimia>  linux-image-3.2.0-34-generic
<Gallomimia>  linux-image-server
<Eidel1> i am a ubuntu convert.. needing to know how to get my wireless working
<Gallomimia>  linux-server
<nikolam> jebb, what is fog?
<FloodBot1> Gallomimia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gallomimia> yeah i know... 4 lines is short enough
<jebb> its an imaging software
<Eidel1> ive added all the broadcomm drivers to the black list... installed ndiswrapper and installed the latest driver from lynksys
<Eidel1> still no go
<nikolam> psusi_, I just did that. I used it and ... aah you ment "resize". No I just live migrated it between raid levels.
<psusi_> nikolam, yea... I'm talking open gparted, resize partition, apply... poof... despite the fact that it's mounted... been working on getting patches to do that merged since this time last year
<Eidel1> really could use some help with this.... been googeling the hell outta this and cant seem to find the fix
<nikolam> Eidel1, what is the hardware etc what lspci is saying, try search for that
<Gallomimia> so, no one has any ideas why apt-get would fail to install the newest linux packages?
<Dr_willis> no more specific error messages Gallomimia ?
<nikolam> Gallomimia, linux images are supported in ubuntu releases constrains.
<Gallomimia> just dpkg returned error 1
<Gallomimia> yeah my server is on 12.04 still
<Gallomimia> LTS ftw
<nikolam> and it put that message during regular in-release update?
<nikolam> or you were doing something else>
<Eidel1> awww crap... lspci is saying it is still using the bradcomm driver
<Eidel1> for the network controller
<nikolam> no, lspci is just saying hardware identification. does not have anything to do woth driver
<Eidel1> ok
<nikolam> lsmod gives list of used drivers
<Eidel1> well i am new to ubuntu so i really could use some direction in getting this up and running
<nikolam> I usually use both network interface producer name and lspci ID to serch on google for advice. Usually it ends up chatted about on ubuntuforums.
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com normally has some good info also.
<Eidel1> ill check em out
<nikolam> what is device id/card name is
<Eidel1> its a wmp300n by linksys,
<nikolam> Dr_willis, is askubuntu part of official ubuntu community support or it is external one
<Eidel1> i read a user got it working in ubuntu 8.xx release
<Eidel1> i tried his fix and it did not work on the newest release
<nikolam> ID Eidel1
<Eidel1> lspci is not showing the wmp300n card im using...
<Dr_willis> 8.xx release was  4 years ago. ;)
<Eidel1> yea i know... but i didnt see any new posts for wmp300n and 12.10
<Dr_willis> how new is the card? did it just come out? or been out for a while?
<alina842>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eidel1> the card has been out for a while
<alina842> oops :)
<nikolam> Seems like help.ubuntu.com does not return results again, without executing google and googleapis javascipts.
<nikolam> doe not fall back to non-javascript search
<Dr_willis> Hmm. No hits at all on askubuntu.com for wmp300n  Must be a... unusual card. ;)(
<Eidel1> yea... im still searching all over for this
<psusi_> you have a video card that is over 4 years old?  time to upgrade ;)
<Eidel1> not a video card... its a wireless card
<oxide> hello,anyone greek here?pm me!
<nikolam> Dr_willis, use lspci ID of the card and that name i google search
<Eidel1> i run 2 gtx 690's im my main rig... this PC i put ubuntu on is a friends
<nikolam> oxide, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-greek-users It is saying channel #ubuntu-gr is on hellas
<Dr_willis> Im finding google hits on linux and that card back to 2007 - :) 5+ yrs old card?
<Eidel1> yea... like i said.. its not a new-er card
<Dr_willis> 5 years is ancient. ;)
<Eidel1> it is a solid wireless N card... it performs like a champ in windows !
<Zed__> bill rocks
<Dr_willis> Err.. was wireless N even around 5 years ago?
<Eidel1> this card was !
<Zed__> geronimo 3
<psusi_> I don't think so
<escott> Dr_willis, yes (in a pre-standard form but they were already doing the lithography)
<Zed__> .|.
<Eidel1> linksys wmp300n wireless N .... that is the exact model of this thing
<psusi_> damn... I'm old...
<nikolam> is WMP300n with AR5416 Atheros Chipset ?
<nikolam> it helps searching with lspci id of it
<linux_sux> sure
<Eidel1> lspci -nn / -q does not show any ID's on this wmp300n
<nikolam> here they suggest using Belkin driver with madwifi, but not sure if it can work over 11Mbit with madwifi http://madwifi-project.org/ticket/1331
<Eidel1> all i see network related is a broadcomm controller
<jamamp> Hi guys, I have a problem. b43 driver for my wlan doesn't seem to want to work. i've installed via software center and apt-get install (firmware-b43-installer & b43-fwcutter). linuxwireless.org confirms by chipset (BCM43224 [14e4:4353]). I unload brcmsmac and start b43 via modprobe, yet my wireless will not turn on
<nikolam> sorry, it is http://madwifi-project.org/ticket/1545
<zykotick9> Eidel1: looks like the wmp300n in the US anyways (europe is different) does use a broadcom chipset
<Dr_willis> Gotta love it when companies use the same product name for  things with differnt specs. ;)
<Eidel1> yea i read that the broadcomm controll never works with ubuntu...
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: even better when they change chipsets mid-production ;)
<nikolam> that is why I repeat for 4th time - please state your lspci device ID!
<Eidel1> i tried running it with the broadcomm contoller that shows in the system manager and it still does not work
<Eidel1> dude... im telling you for the 4th time... lspci is NOT showing and ID
<nikolam> something:something
<jamamp> Eidel1: try lscpi -vnn -d 14e4:
<nikolam> sorry then.
<Eidel1> there we go... now im geting something... let me sort this real quick
<Dr_willis> On a PLus Note -  Ive found a lot of USB wifi dongles on amazon that work  with ubuntu out of the box. ;) No fuss at all.
<gulag2012> I'm a victim of broadcom adapter. I'm boycotting Acer, four month netbook and the keyboard died. Has anyone ordered from System 76?
<acidflash> broadcom is easy to fix,
<acidflash> there is an adapter, and  some non-free drivers for it
<Eidel1> subsystem: linksys device [1737:0060] ... if thats any help
<Eidel1> also....
<Eidel1> network controller [0280] : Broadcom Corporation BCN4321 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4329] (rev 1)
<gnnr> wish it was more straight forward to install a webcam, jus sayin
<gulag2012> Acid, you have gotten broadcom to work? Ubuntu would freeze the moment I pulled the cat 5 cable. It freezes as soon as it connects to the broadcom.
<Dr_willis> straight forwrd? I just plug mine in and it works. ;)
<bakis> hey does anyone know what's wrong with nvidia-current-update on 12.10? it keeps failing saying it failed to fetch something at the end
<gnnr> ah good idea :)
<gnnr> lemme test it first
<gnnr> i was just following manual
<trism> bakis: can you pastebin the error?
<bakis> sure thang
<bakis> http://pastebin.com/AvqrCwfH
<gnnr> Dr_willis, is that a alias, or are you actually a Dr?
<trism> bakis: ahh, happens occasionally, you may need to: sudo apt-get clean; then sudo apt-get update; then try again
<bakis> alright
<acidflash> I have gotten broadcom to work on kernel version 3+
<acidflash> it was wifi though, not wired
<acidflash> I have not tested wired at all.
<Eidel1> thats what im going for... wireless N... i dont care who the driver comes from... just as long as it works :)
<bakis> trism: it failed in the same way again
<acidflash> Eidel1: you can follow any particular tutorial, for kernel version 3+, doesnt have to be ubuntu specific.
<acidflash> Eidel1: the problem is licensing issue, the drivers themselves work fine.
<WeThePeople> do dual cores work continuously in 12.04 or does ubuntu core park or what?
<gnnr> Eidel1, did you add -vv to your lspci?
<Eidel1> yes
<gnnr> k nm
<acidflash> b43 firmware
<Eidel1>  BCN4321 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4329] (rev 1) is what i got outta it
<acidflash> WeThePeople: cores are accessed as needed,
<WeThePeople> acidflash, do you need help with b43?
<acidflash> WeThePeople: no, works fine.
<zykotick9> Eidel1: perhaps you've seen this, it for 12.04 and doesnt seem to have a solution but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2001230
<Eidel1> looking at that now zykotick
<acidflash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11413327
<konam> hi guys, i just got a dell inspiron 14z, it's got a i5 2.5ghz and comes with w7 64 bits, is it still recommended to install ubuntu 32bits on it? or would it be preferable to install the 64bits?
<zykotick9> !tab | Eidel1
<ubottu> Eidel1: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<acidflash> this one will work also, assuming your problem is firmware missing
<acidflash> konam: install 64 bit
<konam> the download page seems to recommend the 32bit...
<zykotick9> Eidel1: is is from debian's hardware database for 14e4:4329, not sure it'll help ya either but http://paste.ubuntu.com/1409541/
<konam> don't know why, the 64bit architecture is fairly mainstream now..
<acidflash> konam: thats for most people, alot of people dont use more then 4g of ram, and dnt have needs for more then that, but future proof is 64
<DaemonicApathy> bakis: The only references I can find for your problem suggest using a different mirror for your udates.
<gnnr> Eidel1, sometime checking out kernel.org backports, can provide a solution https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Documentation/compat-drivers
<konam> acidflash thanks
<SierraAR> konam: I'm runnung 12.04 64bit with no problems here
<WeThePeople> how do i place a panel in 12.04
<Eidel1> ok, checking out these links now
<SierraAR> Running*
<konam> SierraAR on the same machine?
<erwhlo> is there any way to integrate pidgin into 12.10's messaging menu?
<SierraAR> konam: Not exactly the same. Mine's an ASUS, but it's using an intel (Forgot what the exact specs are off the top of my head)
<SierraAR> Also can't recall if I have 4GB or 8GB on this machine
<acidflash> konam: you will be fine using 64 bit, infact, you will be better off.
<SierraAR> Is there a way to grab my system specs in ubuntu, btw
<acidflash> konam: in most cases, you can even use 32 bit program on your 64 bit system,
<gulag2012> system monitor shows some specs.
<acidflash> konam: if your a regular user who doesnt dig deep into libraries, you wont run into dependency issues when its time to upgrade your system, and with 64 bit you get more registers for your cpu meaning you get more ram to use for your system, tehre will be a big difference in performance
<Dr_willis> !info sysinfo
<ubottu> sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-9 (quantal), package size 105 kB, installed size 358 kB
<zykotick9> konam: if you have less then 4GB of ram, i wouldn't bother with 64bit.  acidflash, 64bit will use MORE RAM compared to 32bit?
<konam> acidflash i know, thanks, i just wanted to know if sierra had the same machine
<Dr_willis> I think the extra ram used by 64bit apps is not much to worry about. ;)
<acidflash> zykotick9: it will allow you to use more.
<SierraAR> zykotick9: It will allow the use of more ram I believe he meant
<konam> acidflash this new machine has 6gb of ram so I WILL use the 64bit one
<Dr_willis> Ive seen this argued befor. ;) I always use 64bit os on 64bit hardware. even if i only have 1gb of ram
<zykotick9> acidflash: yes, allow to use more.  but if you only have 1GB of ram, then it will use more (compared to 32 bit)
<SierraAR> gulag2012 Dr_willis thanks
<acidflash> zykotick9: if your running a 64-bit app on 1 gb of ram, on 64-bit architecture it wont use more, it will use the same amount, if your running it in a wrapper (ie 32-bit mode) then yes it will use more
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: as do I ;)  but it doesn't make sense really.
<gulag2012> Zykotick9, what about the swap if I'm running an ssd do I need a swap, I set mine at 2gigs, and it barely ever uses the swap.
<Dr_willis> gulag2012,  I dont even have a swap partion on my 8gb machine. :) i just sort of removed it by mistake once.. and never put one backon
<zykotick9> gulag2012: swap is a good idea generally, makes your system faster.  BUT on a SSD it will, theoretically, shorten the drives life.
<Dr_willis> but its just a web surfing/irc box.
<SierraAR> I don't think my ubuntu install has  aswap. I didnt see it when I was adjusting partitions
<zykotick9> !tab > gulag2012
<ubottu> gulag2012, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> Spending the $$ to get a SSD and skipping on the ram is sort of self-defeating.
<acidflash> SierraAR: nano /etc/fstab, look for swap
<gulag2012> That is what I want to avoid, I have no trim software in Linux and I want to make sure I'm not killing my drive.
<Dr_willis> no trim software?  kernel supports trim now.
<acidflash> gulag2012: if your a regular user, doing regular reads and writes, I wouldnt worry too much about your ssd,
<zykotick9> gulag2012: i have swap on my SSD - but i don't care if i need to replace it... YMMV
<SierraAR> Ah ok, yep there is one that says swap
<SierraAR> Might be what that unidentified partition gparted found was?
<acidflash> SierraAR: yeah, could be, or that might be windows if your dual booting, normally swap is marked as "Linux swap"
<gulag2012> Thanks, I'm not worried, I will most likely upgrade it before mine dies completely.
<acidflash> gulag2012: your looking at 20 years before it dies if your doing regular reads/writes, maybe even more
<gulag2012> That
<SierraAR> I do have a dual boot between windows 7 and ubuntu. The unidentified part was in the extended partition Ubuntu sits in, though
<zykotick9> gulag2012: my origional EEE PCs ssds are still working - and they've always had swap.
<acidflash> gulag2012: 10,000 writes per cell, x the number of cells x the distribution algorithm, thats alot of time.
<gulag2012> That's hopefully true. So you have some older ssd's that are still going that's great news.
<trism> bakis: out of curiosity what is: apt-cache show nvidia-current-updates | grep -i md5sum;
<gulag2012> Everyone has been so helpful thank you. Is there any good sites to learn how to harden Ubuntu. I have my home folder locked, but I still feel weird coming from Windows. I have set the software firewall, and locked my home folder that's about it.
<acidflash> gulag2012: harden how? you mean make it secure?
<bakis> trism: with the semicolon?
<gulag2012> That's what I meant secure.
<trism> bakis: semicolon not necessary, just force of habit
<acidflash> gulag2012: linux in general is failry safe, and iirc ubuntu comes with software firewall, you could always encrypt your home directories, and that would make you more safe also.
<acidflash> gulag2012: turn off un-necessary services, such as ssh, if your not running ssh server, telnet, print-server, etc.
<acidflash> gulag2012: after that, you should be alright.
<bakis> MD5sum: d4cafb7f4cb2dcbf089a828409e3978a
<Dr_willis> telnet? ;) Old skool
<bakis> trism^
<gulag2012> Alright, Ya, I installed something that brought up a gui last night. It allowed me to turn off scanner and other services like you said. I have to watch the video again.
<trism> bakis: looks good to me, maybe just a bad connection? are there any leftover debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/?
<acidflash> Dr_willis: yeah but for the time being, things like sysrqd runs on telnet, until they port it so ssh, still going to need to be old skool :D
<Dr_willis> !info sysrqd
<ubottu> sysrqd (source: sysrqd): small daemon intended to manage Linux SysRq over network. In component universe, is optional. Version 14-1 (quantal), package size 8 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Dr_willis> Gotta love recursive descriptions. ;)
<bakis> trism: yeah there's one in partial related to this exact file
<Dr_willis> !info sysrq
<ubottu> Package sysrq does not exist in quantal
<trism> bakis: ahh try getting rid of that and try to install again
<matthew1993> good evening
<matthew1993> I am attempting to install ubuntu to my mac via bootable usb stick
<acidflash> Dr_willis: its basically a system which allows you to run magic syrq commands locally
<matthew1993> any concerns before I proceed?
<acidflash> Dr_willis: sorry remotely
<acidflash> Dr_willis: assume your system locks up, and you can get to it physically to press reset, you could telnet to it, and pass the commands e, u, i, b
<matthew1993> I have used Ubuntu on a windows machine via Wubi a few years ago
<bakis> trism: same thing failed again haha
<acidflash> Dr_willis: and it would be like passing at the keboard Alt + SysRQ + E,U,I,B
<acidflash> Dr_willis: which would first kill services, then unmount, then finally reboot the system
<gulag2012> It seemed to me that Wubi ran much slower than bare metal, do you think my observation is correct?
<acidflash> Dr_willis: can/cant/spl*
<trism> bakis: yeah I suspect some connection issue, might try: apt-get download nvidia-current-updates; see how that goes, check the md5sum and install that if successful
<matthew1993> gulag2012: it rarely ran slow, and I was running on a system that was outmoded by at least five years
<Ozera> I am on ubuntu 12.04. I can't see the top or side bars and everything is really laggy. I can still click on the icons where they would be if i could see them on the bar...but i just cant see them. I'v updated everything
<Ozera> can anyone help me?
<matthew1993> gulag2012: at the time, it was the most up-to-date version, around 2009 or 2008
<matthew1993> Ozera: feed me your computer specs
<Ozera> matthew1993: http://pastebin.com/8QHHU7zs
<matthew1993> Ozera: also, did you check processor requirements? Storage space? How did you install 12.04?
<bakis> does anyone know how you're supposed to install drivers through nvidia's site? i don't know what to do with the .run file i get haha
<Ozera> matthew1993: this current install has been on this laptop for a long long time. I did however just install EVE last night. maybe that broke it
<Ozera> I installed via CD iirc
<gulag2012> Me too, still rocking an 780G AMD board. I can't wait to build a new system. I'm trying to hold out for Ddr4. Running Ubuntu saves pc's from landfills.
<Dr_willis> bakis,  best to use the drivers from the repos.. and you run a .run file. :) as if it was an executable.
<matthew1993> Ozera: EVE may have taken up both storage space and RAM. I suggest moving to bootable drive if you want both Tux and EVE
<Dr_willis> chmod +x foo.run    then ./foo.run
<bakis> i tried that... with a ./ or what?
<bakis> ah
<bakis> of course
<Dr_willis> ./ for stuff int he cirrent dir.. Yes.
<Ozera> matthew1993: idk what tux is. But okay. How do we fix this
<peepsalot> can someone recommend an easy to use paint program, and don't say gimp
<Dr_willis> Gimp is not a 'paint' program.
<matthew1993> Ozera: haha Tux is the linux mascot. In any case, what you need to do is to move your partition onto a usb drive at least 4 GB or larger
<trism> peepsalot: mypaint?
<Ozera> matthew1993: why?
<peepsalot> Dr_willis, yeah that's why no one should say it :-P
<matthew1993> Ozera: this will free up your HD space and RAM allowance.
<matthew1993> Ozera: Additionally, it should, in theory, improve performance
<Ozera> matthew1993: can't I just delete EVE? I installed it via Winetricks
<Ozera> matthew1993: how do I check diskspace
<Dr_willis> I recall some clone of good old Deluse Paint.
<acidflash> df -h
<matthew1993> Ozera: yes, you can do that
<acidflash> or du -h (foldername) for a particular folder
<matthew1993> Ozera: I haven't used Ubuntu in a while, but I would look for your system settings
<peepsalot> trism, i'll give that a try, thanks
<gulag2012> Also try DF -h, I just learned that today.
<acidflash> gulag2012: df small letters
<acidflash> gulag2012: linux is case sensitive
<Ozera> mhm it worked
<bakis> so i did ctrl+alt+f1 to install the nvidia but that didn't work and now i have no idea how to get back to normal...
<gulag2012> Oh sorry, I'm still getting used to that.
<domo1> I'm using useradd to create users in an automated way. Is there anything special adduser does that I should be aware of? So far I have: useradd --create-home --shell /bin/bash USER
<Ozera> matthew1993: http://pastebin.com/vp2tJfaX
<verempuan> hello
<bakis> got it..
<acidflash> gulag2012: no worries, in time, and with the help of mighty TAB, we all get used to it ;)
<matthew1993> Ozera: if you so desire, delete EVE
<Ozera> matthew1993: How? Do I go through Winetricks?
<matthew1993> Ozera: yes. You should be able to delete bia WINEtricks
<Ozera> now to figure out how to do that
<matthew1993> Ozera: I've never used WINEtricks, but from what I know, you should be able to,
<Eidel1> yea !.... i didnt worjk
<Eidel1> Setting up firmware-b43-lpphy-installer (1:015-14) ...
<Eidel1> No chroot environment found. Starting normal installation
<Eidel1> No supported card found.
<Eidel1> Use proper b43 or b43legacy firmware.
<Eidel1> Aborting.
<FloodBot1> Eidel1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matthew1993> Annnnd I have T-minus 42 minutes until I can but my precious ubuntu onto a flash drive
<Eidel1> oh.. sorry
<Ozera> okay going to the broken account bbl
<killer> Hi, i want to install xubuntu-desktop (as it feautres in xubuntu)...and  not the default xfce.
<Dr_willis> and whats stopping you? ;)
<bakis> trism: when i do the apt-get download it's downloading as nvidia-current-etcetera.deb.FAILED
<Dr_willis> bakis,  youve done a apt-get update, recently? It could also be a server issue
<bakis> yeah i've done a million apt-get updates haha
<Kane_Hart> Hey all, I been using Ubuntu for a bit at a datacenter. I assume the server edition. I have everything up and running for months now just fine. I run a small forum. The downside is I kept goolging simple SMTP Server setup. The guide I could find were ugh. I don't know the ones i found required knowing how to read the bible in a way lol.
<Kane_Hart> So I started using googles SMTP but I guess they did not like that and the emails got blocked pretty fast. I was wondering how can one setup something simple even for just outgoing for the html software.
<Ozera> okay i'm on the broken accoutn and I uninstalled EVE.
<Ozera> THat didn't fix it
<verempuan> :">
<verempuan> :">
<Ozera> Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<bakis> trism: and now i'm getting the same errors installing linux-source
<verempuan> :">
<verempuan> :">
<verempuan> :"
<verempuan> :">
<FloodBot1> verempuan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<verempuan> sorry
<Kane_Hart> why is the floodbot making more spam then he was..
<Kane_Hart> Ugh 1500 people and I will not find help in here woot lol
<Ozera> :x
<almoxarife> bakis: share via pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> Kane_Hart,  given how specilized your question is.. thats not supriseing
<bakis> alright hold on i'm doing a dist_upgrade
<Dr_willis> kandinski,  theres #ubuntu-server also that may know more on specific services like that.
<Dr_willis> oops that was for Kane_Hart
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Norwack> I'm having issues with freezing. The "unity" on left is freezing, and the top (no matter application) and the top right icons..any ideas? happend twice today
<Kane_Hart> Dr_willis is setting up a simple mail server that complex?
<bakis> http://pastebin.com/3jHBPLm9
<Kane_Hart> I thought be like apt-get install damn mailserver
<Kane_Hart> lol
<kandinski> hi Dr_willis!
<bakis> almoxarife: ^
<Dr_willis> Kane_Hart,  and it aparently worked dident it? then google decided you dident need to be sending through their servers?
<verempuan> kane :) can i get a tutorial how to setting mail server /??
<Kane_Hart> I was looking how to setup a basic local smtp mail server Dr_willis I was saying what I have been doing instead
<Kane_Hart> since I was failing at it doing it remote :P
<almoxarife> bakis: the repos are viable, specific error you see?
<bakis> almoxarife: what??
<Norwack> Kane_Hart: Install tasksel if its not install. Run "sudo tasksel" and select the Mail Server checkbox..and the rest should be fairly easy?
<Norwack> not installed* ^
<Norwack> Perhaps someone could help me? "I'm having issues with freezing. The "unity" on left is freezing, and the top (no matter application) and the top right icons..any ideas? happend twice today
<Norwack> "
<krz> any issues with this wireless card: http://www.killergaming.com/solutions/technology.php?nav1=175
<Kane_Hart> Thanks Norwack I will give it a try
<Norwack> You're welcome, Kane_Hart
<bakis> so i uncommented some canonical repos and that seems to be fixing things?
<almoxarife> bakis: GREAT, problem solved
<bakis> almoxarife: yeah thanks a lot man
<verempuan> :)
<verempuan> setting mail server ubuntu
<almoxarife> verempuan: why? who you gonna spam?
<verempuan> spam T.T not spam
<Kane_Hart> Life hates me haha
<Kane_Hart> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<verempuan> kane :D
<Kane_Hart> fixed did some apt update
<bakis> dammit so i installed those nvidia updates and now my resolution is fucked haha
<bakis> got it! just had to run sudo nvidia-xconfig in case you wanted to know
<Alepo> join #medan
<WeThePeople> how do i add panels to 12.04
<kvothetech> webfox: which de?
<kvothetech> WeThePeople: which de?
<kvothetech> sory webfox
<WeThePeople> kvothetech, 12.04
<Dr_willis> WeThePeople,  Which Desktop Enviroment?
<Dr_willis> ;)
<kvothetech> WeThePeople: ???? ok that's a version...not an environment
<Dr_willis> You can run addadiotional docks if you want more then what Unity has
<Dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, i forgot
<WeThePeople> what is a dE
<WeThePeople> how would i find it
<WeThePeople> i have gnome-panel installed
<Ben64> what do you select when you're logging into ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> WeThePeople, Desktop Enviroment? = DE
<Dr_willis> What did you select on the Login screen. ;)
<Kane_Hart> Thanks Norwack again :) All working
<WeThePeople> i installed 12.04.1 so maybe gnome3
<Dr_willis> Unity is the default DE on ubuntu ;
<WeThePeople> ok unity, i auto login
<Norwack> No problem Kane_Hart
<Dr_willis> so we are back to my original answer. :) If you want more panels use some sort of Dock.
<JonathanDawdy> Hello
<JonathanDawdy> in ubuntu can you do dianostic scans on your prossesor cores and ram cards. because my comuter is acting up and freeing when its not even overloaded
<Dr_willis> !memtest
<JonathanDawdy> how
<Dr_willis> Theres a MEMTEST option on most live cds and  in the grub menus
<JonathanDawdy> can i do it from ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Theres a MEMTEST option on most live cds and  in the grub menus...  You would boot a Ubuntu CD..
<JonathanDawdy> because im sick of my windows partition freazing when it shouldnt
<Dr_willis> or a ubuntu install
<Dr_willis> Most of the various system rescue live cds also have similer test apps
<JonathanDawdy> but is there a program or memtest in the actual boot of ubuntu
<Dr_willis> the live cd has a memtest option.. yes...
<JonathanDawdy> no not live disk
<JonathanDawdy> im actually booted in full ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Theres a MEMTEST option on most live cds and  in the grub menus.. <<<<<<< look in your grub menu when you boot...
<JonathanDawdy> well i know that might not work
<JonathanDawdy> i have an other ishue at hand
<JonathanDawdy> a free unallocated 18446744 TB partition in my half tera drive
<flyingelephant> what grub files do I have to edit to reinstall a tar backup onto a disk with changed id. In the docs it says fstab and menu1st, but cannot find menu1st
<Dr_willis> menu.lst is from the old grub1
<JonathanDawdy> anyone here able to explain that
<Ben64> JonathanDawdy: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<JonathanDawdy> nope fdisk wont show it
<JonathanDawdy> disk utilities will
<JonathanDawdy> and gparted crashes when it trys
<JonathanDawdy> any ideas
<Ben64> if fdisk doesn't show it it doesn't exist
<Dr_willis> try parted?
<JonathanDawdy> ?
<JonathanDawdy> what drwillis
<Dr_willis> or cfdisk
<Dr_willis> fdisk is the old classic tool. cfdisk, and parted are newer.
<JonathanDawdy> AHHHHH
<JonathanDawdy> nononononono Dr_willis
<flyingelephant> so I just edit fstab, will it boot?
<JonathanDawdy> bad things happened
<JonathanDawdy> when i did sudo cdisk
<JonathanDawdy> cfdisk
<JonathanDawdy> ok cfdisk foundit
<Ben64> I thought you sounded familiar
<JonathanDawdy> ok cfdisk found it
<Ben64> Nov 13 2012 18:23:25 <Ben64>	JonathanDawdy: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Ben64> you haven't fixed it since last month?
<JonathanDawdy> ben it shows the same thing, it shows the truth
<JonathanDawdy> but when i did cfdisk
<JonathanDawdy> ...
<JonathanDawdy> termanol went hell no
<JonathanDawdy> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 4: Partition ends after end-of-disk
<JonathanDawdy>                            Press any key to exit cfdisk
<JonathanDawdy> thats the big error partition
<Ben64> then delete partition?
<JonathanDawdy> i cnat
<JonathanDawdy> cant*
<Ben64> sure you cna
<JonathanDawdy> its unllocated
<JonathanDawdy> it wont let me
<DaemonicApathy> I suggest formatting the partition/drive.
<JonathanDawdy> it says i have to mke a volume in ti first
<JonathanDawdy> but then it says there is no room
<Dr_willis> sounds like the partions are all goofed up.  its thinking partion 4 is bigger then the disk.
<JonathanDawdy> partition 4 shouldnt exsist
<Dr_willis> what tool did you use to partion it?
<JonathanDawdy> i only have 1,2a,2b and 3
<JonathanDawdy> no 4
<sdfsfwef> thats cuz 2a and 2b are extended
<JonathanDawdy> no
<JonathanDawdy> its really 1,2,3,4
<JonathanDawdy> but 4
<JonathanDawdy> got cagoofed
<JonathanDawdy> i pist bin this part cuzz i cant explain it
<flyingelephant> anybody know how to tell grub2 to boot a disk id?
<Dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<JonathanDawdy> ok i got it
<JonathanDawdy> you guys still there
<sdfsfwef> i am
<Dr_willis> Most of us. ;)
<sdfsfwef> and would like to know what it was
<JonathanDawdy> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?mr9wfv9b4a4km4h
<JonathanDawdy> there
<Ben64> mediafire?
<JonathanDawdy> no
<JonathanDawdy> not download
<Ben64> dude just pastebin
<JonathanDawdy> you click and veiw
<JonathanDawdy> paistbin wanted text only
<Ben64> we don't want to see mspaint drawings
<JonathanDawdy> idk y
<JonathanDawdy> but this is a picture
<Ben64> we don't want pictures
<Dr_willis> !image
<Dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JonathanDawdy> that is what i need to show you
<Dr_willis> imagebin.org :) for images
<Ben64> pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<JonathanDawdy> only diskutilities will show this
<Ben64> doesn't matter
<JonathanDawdy> LISTEN sudo fdisk does nto show it
<Dr_willis> cdfdisk does? or parted?
<JonathanDawdy> parted wont load it it crashes and cfdisk I SAID TEN TIMES said fatle error
<JonathanDawdy> you dont listen
<Ben64> chill out and pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"
<Dr_willis> I would suggest getting the data from the disk, and totally repartioning it.
<JonathanDawdy> it dont show it
<Ben64> I think this is why I stopped helping last time
<Ben64> you refused to pastebin
<JonathanDawdy> fine il paist bin and you tell me where you see the phrase 18mil plus terabytes
<JonathanDawdy> and then will talk about how helpfull the waist of time was
<BitByBit> d
<BitByBit> exit
<WeThePeople> how do i edit the panels and add to them?
<WeThePeople> move things on the panels
<Dr_willis> WeThePeople,  you are referng to the Unity panel? or the gnome-fallback panels? or some other panels?
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, i am using gnome
<JonathanDawdy> DONE
<JonathanDawdy> http://pastebin.com/LUGh5JVB
<Dr_willis> WeThePeople,  Unity uses gnome.. as does gnome-fallback, as does gnome-shell....
<JonathanDawdy> look at the note at the end
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, will installing gnome shell have those capabilities?
<ForSpareParts> Anybody else have alt-tab not working after an upgrade to 12.10?
<Nate_Rev> Hello? I could use some help installing Ubuntu on a Netbook..
<Nate_Rev> I was here earlier and the suggestion didn't work.
<JonathanDawdy> you see that ben
<Dr_willis> WeThePeople,  gnome-shell has its own fancy interface. very differnt from the old gnome-2
<WeThePeople> nate-rev, what up
<Ben64> JonathanDawdy: if you're going to have an attitude about it, you can just go fix it yourself
<JonathanDawdy> im just mad ok i say things and ppl egnore me so im srry ben but tnx for the help. and do you understand what i was trying to explain to you about fdisk not showing ti
<Ben64> i'm done with you
<WeThePeople> nate_rev, whats up
<Nate_Rev> Alright. I have a Gateway LT4010u that I want to convert fully to Linux. I wanted to use Lubuntu. I made a bootable usb with Unetbootin and that just freezes on me. Tried installing through a virutal box after another suggestion and that just told me it couldnt because of "pae"
<Dr_willis> Nate_Rev,  ive had issue s with unetbootin in the past.  the Pendrivelinux site has other tools
<Nate_Rev> That turned out to be a feature removed from 12.10, so they said to use an older distro, I used 12.04, and that too, failed the same way.
<WeThePeople> nate_rev, use a dvd
<sdfsfwef> Nate_Rev : try lilo to install to usb
<Nate_Rev> It's a netbook, so it has no disc drive, and I doubt I'll have access to an external anytime soon
<JonathanDawdy> Dr_willis,  you there
<Dr_willis> Nate_Rev,  try some tools other then Unetbootin, from the pendrivelinux site.
<sdfsfwef> Nate_Rev :http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Dr_willis> JonathanDawdy,  Im in and out all day long.
<Nate_Rev> I used that link and it failed me as well. :/
<JonathanDawdy> Dr_willis, i privote messaged you could you help
<sdfsfwef> :(
<Nate_Rev> I'm trying one of the Pendrivelinux one's now
<sdfsfwef> did you change your bios boot order
<Nate_Rev> yep.
<Dr_willis> I ignore app pms..  ;)
<Jordan_U> JonathanDawdy: Please pastebin the output of "sudo fixparts /dev/sda".
<Dr_willis> all pms
<Nate_Rev> I've done this before, not my laptop, but a similar one. and it worked fine.
<sdfsfwef> are you trying the 64 bit or 32 bit version
<Nate_Rev> 32
<sdfsfwef> k
<sdfsfwef> hmm
<sdfsfwef> one thing i can think of is get an external dvd drive .  .
<Dr_willis> or just do a straigght image to the USB and see if that boots.
<sdfsfwef> make the usb bootable first
<JonathanDawdy> Jordan_U, sudo: fixparts: command not found
<nxgeneration> Nate_Rev: dd is still the best for iso writing to usb or win32imager for windows
<Dr_willis> if you image it via dd it will be bootable. ;)
<sdfsfwef> i agree
<Nate_Rev> alright, I'm trying one now.
<Nate_Rev> It should be FAT32  correct?
<Jordan_U> JonathanDawdy: sudo apt-get install gdisk
<JonathanDawdy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JonathanDawdy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jordan_U> JonathanDawdy: Do you have another package manager open?
<Nate_Rev> ??
<JonathanDawdy> im doing updates
<Dr_willis> thats why then, ;)
<JonathanDawdy> wait done
<sdfsfwef> yah fat32
<JonathanDawdy> il retry
<JonathanDawdy> done
<Guest98678> hi, i ve installed ubuntu on a usb pen drive but system dont boot. i cant even enter bios, any idea?
<Dr_willis> why cant you enter the bios? dont know what key to hit?
<sdfsfwef> remove the round batery on your motherboard to reset bios to default maybe you can access it after
<JonathanDawdy> Guest98678,  reboot  but spam the f12 button
<Jordan_U> JonathanDawdy: You should now be able to run "sudo fixparts /dev/sda".
<JonathanDawdy> ok doing it now
<Dr_willis> on my PC's its F1 , or Esc, or F8 or DEL
<JonathanDawdy> FixParts 0.8.1
<JonathanDawdy> Loading MBR data from /dev/sda
<JonathanDawdy> MBR command (? for help):
<Guest98678> Dr_willis , when the usb pen drive is attached it doest let me to
<Jordan_U> JonathanDawdy: OK, fixparts isn't finding any problems with the partition table then (you can quit by typing 'q' then enter).
<sdfsfwef> then change boot order before puting in drive
<JonathanDawdy> This will abandon your changes. Are you sure? (Y/N):
<JonathanDawdy> what changes
<Jordan_U> JonathanDawdy: Y
<JonathanDawdy> ok pm me i have a link to send you
<Jordan_U> JonathanDawdy: I prefer to keep discussion in-channel.
<JonathanDawdy> fine but its two links a media fire instant veiw picture and a paistbin
<JonathanDawdy> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?mr9wfv9b4a4km4h
<JonathanDawdy> http://pastebin.com/LUGh5JVB
<Jordan_U> JonathanDawdy: I would file a bug report against whatever tool is reporting the oversized partition.
<JonathanDawdy> just look at the links plz
<Jordan_U> JonathanDawdy: I already have.
<Jordan_U> JonathanDawdy: Especially because with the msdos partition table that you have it's not possible to have partitions that large, even if the partition table were corrupt and not matching the drive it wouldn't be possible to represent any partition above 2 TiB.
<JonathanDawdy> ok so diskutilities is bad
<Guest98678> hi, i ve installed ubuntu on a usb pen drive but system dont boot. i cant even enter bios whit the usb pen drive attached, any idea?
<Dr_willis> you can enter the bios with the drive removed?
<Guest98678> Dr_willis , yes i can
<JonathanDawdy> Jordan_U,  then help me here i wanna scan my cores and ram to find any details about problems because windows keeps freezeing and thats were im noticing the imposable because when it does my ram is emty and prossesers berrly 50%
<JonathanDawdy> so i dont understand how
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis: Even when the channel is relatively low volume, my /lastlog appreciates when you use people's nicks when talking to them :)
<Jordan_U> JonathanDawdy: Hold shift during boot to get to the grub menu and select memtest.
<JonathanDawdy> ok is that the only way because i dont wanna know if there is a criticle i want to know all the details down to "the prossesor was powered and stalled for 2seconds "
<JonathanDawdy> is there a program i can install in ubuntu that will find that stuff
<sdfsfwef> Guest98678: change the default boot order in the bios without the usb stick. save and exit and reboot with the usb atached
<Dr_willis> ive had some older pc's where i couldent change the order. unless the usb flash was plugged in sdfsfwef  ;)  once removed.. it would forget the usb in the list.
<sdfsfwef> hmm
<Guest98678> sdfsfwef , it wont  work
<Dr_willis> but ive never seen a PC not let you get into the bios.. if a usb was plugged in.,
<JonathanDawdy> ok i have an idea for you guys
<sdfsfwef> what did you use to make the usb ?
<JonathanDawdy> if you put a disk into the computer it will stay in bioss forever because it trys to load the disk
<nxgeneration> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1409684/
<JonathanDawdy> this may help you be able to see the boot screen
<JonathanDawdy> ok
<Guest71306> Is someone reading me?
<sdfsfwef> yes
<Guest71306> I am totally newbie with irc
<Guest71306> someone who can help me
<Nate_Rev> didnt boot..
<JonathanDawdy> ik when i leave a disk in my computer it will take upto 2 min to boot
<Nate_Rev> It is stuck on "syslinux copyright blah blah blah
<JonathanDawdy> sdfsfwef, i sent you a message did you get them
<JonathanDawdy> ?
<Dr_willis> Nate_Rev,  how did you make the usb this time? You did vrify the md5 of the ISO?
<sdfsfwef> good night guys
<Nate_Rev> oof. Idk, uhm, I made it with multiboot.
<JonathanDawdy> gn
<Guest71306> someone can help me? Could you tell me about a tutorial od irc? commands and stuff
<JonathanDawdy> ok is that the only way because i dont wanna know if there is a criticle i want to know all the details down to "the prossesor was powered and stalled for 2seconds "
<JonathanDawdy> anyone know
<JonathanDawdy> Hello
<Dr_willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<yotta> cl
<JonathanDawdy> is there an ubuntu program that tells me more then the criticles about my prossesor and ram i want it to scan them and i want to know all the details down to "the prossesor was powered and stalled for 2seconds "
<Dr_willis> Nate_Rev,  you mean this -->  YUMI – Your Universal Multiboot Installer
<JonathanDawdy> helooooooo
<Dr_willis> JonathanDawdy,  i dont think we understand what you mean.  Theres numerous hardware info tools in the repos. memtest is the defacto standard for testing memory to see if its good.
<nxgeneration> Nate_Rev, the problem can also be a kernel panic, have you tried booting ubuntu with nomodeset?
<JonathanDawdy> ok ost metest that scan the ram and prossesor cores will only tell you things like 'core one never started criticalERROR"
<Nate_Rev> whats that mean?
<JonathanDawdy> i want a more descriptive scan
<Guest98678> hi, i ve installed ubuntu on a usb pen drive but system dont boot. i cant even enter bios whit the usb pen drive attached, any idea?
<JonathanDawdy> because i know both ram card work and both cores work
<JonathanDawdy> but i want to see if they may be haveing any slight small ishuse
<Dr_willis> start with memtest. let it test for a few hours.
<JonathanDawdy> because iv been haveing lots of lag spikes io spikes like crazy all of a sudden
<Pwnna> is it okay if i compile thunar 1.6 from source or will that fuck up my xubuntu install?
<JonathanDawdy> ?XD
<Dr_willis> Pwnna,  there may be a ppa for it.
<Pwnna> Dr_willis: thunar 1.6 came out today?
<Dr_willis> Pwnna,  so? :) if a guy is maintaining a ppa for it.. he could have it there in very short time.
<nxgeneration> when you booy and hold shift, you get the grub menu, try adding nomodeset after "quiet splash"
<Pwnna> Dr_willis: the trouble is to find that PPA.. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> a ppa would be the safest way to test it
<nxgeneration> Nate_rev > when you booy and hold shift, you get the grub menu, try adding nomodeset after "quiet splash"
<ubuntuusbhelp> I'm trying to get ubuntu onto a bootable usb to use on mac. run into a snag
<Pwnna> Dr_willis: agreed..
<Pwnna> but.
<Pwnna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1086207 >.<
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1086207 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Please backporting Thunar 1.6 in Xubuntu 12.04 LTS" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubuntuusbhelp> using the sudo command and trying to actually put the .img.dmg onto the drive, but keep getting "Operation not supported" in Terminal
<ubuntuusbhelp> I'd really appreciate any help. I'm unfamiliar with terminal commands and just minutes ago by the grace of Chtulu FINALLY forced the system to make the img copy of the original ISO
<ubuntuusbhelp> if all else fails im ragequitting life
<Guest98678> is it possible to install ubuntu from terminal?
<ubuntuusbhelp> Guest98678: are you addressing me, or asking a general question?
<nxgeneration> Guest98678 > Yes possible
<Guest98678> nxgeneration, what do i need?
<nxgeneration> knowledge.
<opensage> lmao
<Guest98678> nxgeneration, which i dont have
<nxgeneration> if your new to ubuntu use a live cd
<opensage> what is your situation Guest98678
<ubuntuusbhelp> Im not new to Ubuntu
<Guest98678> opensage , i ve installed ubuntu on a usb pen drive but system dont boot. i cant even enter bios whit the usb pen drive attached, any idea?
<ubuntuusbhelp> I just want something, shall we say, more mobile
<opensage> no, if you can't change the bios
<almoxarife> ubuntuusbhelp: how about lxde on the droid?
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntuusbhelp, you appear to be assuming everyone's talking to you.  Generally, if someone says something to you, they include your name.
<rumpe1> Guest98678, BIOS always boots first and /then/ boots anything else. Has nothing to do with the drive.
<budmang> how do I get ubuntu to auto try my ssh key instead of -i first?
<Guest98678> rumpel , it s not a drive problem, it s a xubuntu proble, with my motherboard
<nxgeneration> if it doesnt get past the bios, there are no modules loaded for any motherboard
<almoxarife> Guest98678: its a trash usb
<Guest98678> almoxarife , it s not a trash usb its a problematic motherboard
<kalon> Guest98678: Try reformating the USB and check that your iso is good.
<almoxarife> Guest98678: alrighty, so issue resolved, its not a linux issue
<Guest98678> nxgeneration , i guess the motherboard goes nuts when trying to detect this ubuntu installed pen drive
<WeThePeople> audio not working on 12.04 DE ubuntu
<almoxarife> !sound WeThePeople...
<almoxarife> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kalon> I suggested to you in the xubuntu room that you could remove the harddrive, install on another computer then reinstall the drive. It's be magic.
<almoxarife> kalon, i missed it
<WeThePeople> got it workin
<WeThePeople> alsa
<Guest98678> almoxarife , when i tried to install ubuntu 11.04 i had the same problem but could solve it. but know taht solution don t work
<kalon> sorry I should have prefaced that for Guest98678
<almoxarife> Guest98678: yeah, your motherboard hates you or you got a trash usb drive
<Nordom> after you pulled a ppa repository and then used sudo apt-get updates and downloaded the updates how do you install the ppa? sudo apt-get install?
<almoxarife> Nordom: what/? whih came first? you added the ppa?
<Nordom> almoxarife: corret, I added the ppa then updated
<Nordom> so I have the files I need, how do install them, or are they automatically installed?
<almoxarife> Nordom: after adding and updationg, 'upgrade'
<Nordom> how do I updage?
<Nordom> upgrade*
<homecable> how many hours is 6:30 am to 12 am ?
<almoxarife> Nordom: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Nordom> almoxarife: how do I upgrade?**
<Nordom> almoxarife: thx a bunch!
<nxgeneration> homecable, 5 1/2
<homecable> i mean 6:30 am to 1 am
<nxgeneration> +1
<homecable> more then 5 /12
<almoxarife> homecable: take it elsewhere\
<homecable> 8 plus
<opensage> homecable 17 1/2
<almoxarife> !calculator
<opensage> 6;30am to 12pm = 5 1/2 + (12pm - 12am) = 17 1/2
<almoxarife> opensage: take it elsewhere
<homecable> thanks
<opensage> answering his question almoxaife
<homecable> thanks opensage
<opensage> don't know what he needed it for, but figured I'd help quickly almoxarife
<nxgeneration> looks like cron.
<nxgeneration> my ubuntu uses 12GB ram :o
<nxgeneration> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1409723/
<somsip> !ram | nxgeneration
<ubottu> nxgeneration: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<rumpe1> nxgeneration, more like 1,8
<nxgeneration> rumpe1, why does it says used 12449
<opensage> nxgeneration how many GB ram does your system have?
<nxgeneration> 32 GB
<opensage> oh okay
<opensage> well when was the last time you logged off?
<rumpe1> nxgeneration, it also uses it for buffers and caches, which can be dropped easily. In fact 20GB of your RAM is free = useless, because the system has no idea, for it should be used. At least as long as you don't start something, that really needs a massive amount of ram.
<nxgeneration> opensage, ehm a year ago
<opensage> lmao
<nxgeneration> rumpe1, the full 20GB will be used when running xen using it for maya 3d
<krz> are there any issues with intel pro wireless advanced n cards?
<Huffameg> good morning! after a recent update the "scale"-function has stopped working on *one* of my users. it works perfectly on my main user (with root privilegies) but not on the other. I have to restart unity in compiz in order to get it working and then it only works sometimes.. i've looked online without luck. suggestions?
<wahyoe> beu
<wahyoe> hello
<iIlL0oO> what do rpcbind do ? can I disable it ?
<iIlL0oO> what does rpcbind do ? can I disable it ?
<penguinman> iIlL0oO, no, you cannot disable it. (well you can but it will break things) http://linux.die.net/man/8/rpcbind for more info.
<iIlL0oO> penguinman: I have chmod -x for it
<penguinman> iIlL0oO, why do you want to disable it?
<iIlL0oO> penguinman: it is listing on a tcp port :111 , I thank it is unsafe
<penguinman> iIlL0oO, it's not unsafe, trust me.
<iIlL0oO> penguinman: ok
<serp_> ok random guy on the tubes, i will trust the security of my machine to you
<iIlL0oO> penguinman: I chmod -x for it , what will happen after serval days ?
<serp_> rcpbind allows people to remotely run code on your machine
<penguinman> iIlL0oO, i imagine it installed as a dependancy for something. Have you installed anything new recently?
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_procedure_call
<penguinman> or are you using nfs?
<BoozeWooz> from hi
<BoozeWooz> muhhh
<Dr_willis> hmmm.
<BoozeWooz> :P hi
<iIlL0oO> penguinman: I can not remember , I uninstalled it . nothing unusual packages .
<BoozeWooz> huh?!
<BARLT> INSTALLAZIONE ADDON #FUTURA
<BARLT> CIAO A TUTTI!!!!!!!!!
<BARLT> !list
<ubottu> BARLT: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Eagleman> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:    There are some packages in that list that i need, any idea why its saying i dont need them anymore and how to prevent it?
<BARLT> ciao
<BARLT> !list
<Eagleman> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nickbuuntu> hi all
<MonkeyDust> !pin > Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman, please see my private message
<nickbuuntu> quick question.  I'm running xubuntu 12.10 and installed the unity desktop.  It doesn't appear in the session choices on the login screen?  Have I missed somtheing,  well,  what have I missed :)
<Dr_willis> nickbuuntu,  what package did you install exactly?
<nickbuuntu> I have xUbuntu 21.10 installed.  Lovely.  Tried to install the Unity Desktop as well, through symantic but it's not appearing as a session choice on the login screen
<nickbuuntu> Does GNome need to go in as well?
<nickbuuntu> 21.10  LOL 12.10!
<Dr_willis> nickbuuntu,  install the ubuntu-desktop package? it should pull in everything
<carlos> hola buenos dias
<nickbuuntu> I'd have thought so.  Dr. I'll do a sudo apt-g install unity-desktop?
<Dr_willis> nickbuuntu,  install the ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> package
<Eagleman> !es > Guest81543
<ubottu> Guest81543, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> nickbuuntu  or simply install ubuntu, instead of xubuntu
<nickbuuntu> aahhh  no probs  back in a tick :)
<MonkeyDust> nickbuuntu  in ubuntu, install xfce, if you like, it's easier
<nickbuuntu> Woh!  I missed heaps  'ta :)
<MonkeyDust> nickbuuntu  that's a process called 'learning' :)
<nickbuuntu> heh :)  I supposed so Monkey dust :)
<nickbuuntu> I actually like XFCE over unity.  But you know, like try stuff.  Cause we can :)
<almoxarife> i managed to start plasma-desktop via a ssh session, i had two desktop there for a few showing, via ssh crashed soon after, how can i manage a ssh session with x in a more controlled setting, meaning how do i sandbox it somehow, my options are slim,
<nickbuuntu> I tell ya.  What I absulteyly love about Linux, is you bugger it.  And recovery becomes an upgrade opportunity :)
<Eagleman> How di i find "leftovers" from previous removed packages?
<almoxarife> what if i had apache issues? but i had to get into a plasma-desktop screen? would that help?
<almoxarife> Eagleman: apt-get clean and autoremove, or synaptic also shows them
<Eagleman> How can i be sure everything is removed?
<almoxarife> Eagleman: apt-get purge somepackage <-- that will make it go hasta luego, everything except whats in your /home/
<almoxarife> Eagleman: synaptic does the same thing, not as sexy though i hear, its too simple and effective as a tool
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  there's something more thorough, but be careful with it -- i picked it up in this channel    dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<almoxarife> MonkeyDust: whats more thorough than 'purge' ?
<almoxarife> MonkeyDust: you mean the package that is left in cache because its set to save them rather than purge post install?
<HorizonXP> hey guys, i'm trying to install roundcube-plugins-extra and I get the following:
<HorizonXP> The following packages have unmet dependencies: roundcube-plugins-extra : Depends: roundcube-core (>= 0.5.1) but it is not going to be installed
<HorizonXP> thing is, roundcube-core is installed...
<blackshirt> horizonxp, like your apt database was not uptodate
<blackshirt> Or maybe not activated
<almoxarife> HorizonXP: using synaptic?
<HorizonXP> blackshirt: apt-get update didn't fix it
<HorizonXP> do i maybe need to remove roundcube-core and reinstall it?
<Eagleman> files still exist like: /run/puppet  /var/lib/puppet
<almoxarife> HorizonXP: you must have added a ppa
<Eagleman> Had the same with bacula, some things didnt get removed
<HorizonXP> almoxarife: i did not add a ppa
<HorizonXP> that i know for sur
<almoxarife> !info roundcube
<ubottu> roundcube (source: roundcube): skinnable AJAX based webmail solution for IMAP servers - metapackage. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-4 (quantal), package size 10 kB, installed size 94 kB
<MonkeyDust> roundcube sounds like some compiz effect
<HorizonXP> MonkeyDust: web-based IMAP client
<MonkeyDust> HorizonXP  yeah
<Eagleman> What does it do MonkeyDust?  dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<HorizonXP> very odd
<HorizonXP> just removed all of roundcube, and tried installing roundcube-plugins-extra, since I figure that should pull in all the deps
<HorizonXP> same error
<almoxarife> HorizonXP: how about looking for a bug?
<HorizonXP> almoxarife: yeah, just about to
<HorizonXP> looking through the packages DB first
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  it purges all the packages that have been previously removed, not just the one you indicate
<MonkeyDust> or specify
<Eagleman> Is it save?
<Eagleman> Can i get a list of packages first before running it
<max3> off topic question: what's the best (or a good) java book for beginners? something that covers the concepts in depth but isn't like a grad level treatise on them. prior experience is that a long time ago i programmed in fortran
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  i use it with every update, in a custom script, keeps my system clean
<cjaredrun> quick question. if i use aptitude to reinstall a package like mysql, will it keep all my mysql configs?
<cjaredrun>  and data
<Ben64> max3: head to your local library, go to 005.2762
<max3> i live in uganda, no public librarires here
<solovam> hi
<heoyea_> cjaredrun: if u didnt purge it
<HorizonXP> Ben64: .... you know the Dewey number off the top of your head?
<solovam> can anybody tell me how to pin freshly installed Chrome to side bar?
<Ben64> HorizonXP: yes
<cjaredrun> thanks heoyea_, so if i didnt purge it, and do a reinstall, theoretically my old database and config should all remain?
<Eagleman> MonkeyDust can i get a list of packages before i run the complete command?
<Ben64> max3: national library of uganda?
<heoyea_> cjaredrun: theres 2 type of configs, 1 in ur system and 1 in ur home folder
<HorizonXP> Ben64: I don't know whether to be impressed or... I don't know what. lol.
<solovam> :(
<Ben64> HorizonXP: i got curious about dewey decimal one day, and learned it all...
<max3> Ben64: is that a thing? did you google that or something? anyway i live in rural uganda. anything with the word national in it is a 5 hour bus ride from me
<heoyea_> solovam: think u just open chrome and right click on the icon and pin
<Ben64> max3: yeah googled it. looks like its in Kampala
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  don't know, but why are you so anxious?
<max3> Ben64: yea 5 hours
<Eagleman> I dont want to uninstall things i might need
<solovam> heoyea_: right click, no option to pin
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  IMO, if a program needs it, it won't be uninstalled
<solovam> nope that does not work. there's no option to pin when I fire up Chrome from command line and right click on the icon
<HorizonXP> well that's a weird bug
<HorizonXP> roundcube-plugins-extra depends on roundcube-core
<HorizonXP> however, if you download the .deb and try to isntall it via dpkg, it says it conflicts with roundcube-core
<solovam> Everything else has "Lock to launcher"/ "Unlock from launcher" menu item, but Chrome does not. Installed with dpkg -i on the .deb downloaded from Google.
<HorizonXP> if you try to remove roundcube-core and install roundcube-plugins-extra via dpkg, it says it needs roundcube-core
<ryannathans> did an update and now the machine's GUI won't start. 12.04.1. segfault on xorg
<solovam> can anybody tell me how to pin freshly installed Chrome to side bar?
<Eagleman> It was:   dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}'   Weird that you use a command and you dont exactly know what it does
<MonkeyDust> solovam  rather use chromium, it's what chrome is based on
<heoyea_> solovam: think u need an app to pin it cuz the unity stuff sucks in features at the moment
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  i explained what it does
<solovam> MonkeyDust: so Chrome from Google is no good?
<varikonniemi> can i export my software list from software center somehow?
<almoxarife> google chrome is good
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  it purges all the packages that have been previously removed, not just the one you indicate
<varikonniemi> i can see i can sync another computer up with same software - this could achieve it. But i need a computer. Could i export it to a file instead?
<Ben64> !cloning | varikonniemi
<ubottu> varikonniemi: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<MonkeyDust> solovam  chromium is in the repos, using that will solve your sidebar issue
<varikonniemi> Ben64, thanks!
<solovam> MonkeyDust: seriously? I believe you, but this is seriously amazing. Ubuntu seems like the primary platform for Google and they serve one of their main apps that does not work out of the box?
<varikonniemi> really surprised there is no gui way -- maybe some day :)
<solovam> Wow
<Ben64> varikonniemi: there might be, many people just like terminal :)
<MonkeyDust> CLI <3
<varikonniemi> well i need to install 10mb of aptitude to even do it so not optimal :D
<varikonniemi> but no biggie
<Ben64> yep, mouse is for internet browsing and video gaming only
<Ben64> varikonniemi: theres also a way to do it with dpkg, but i'm not sure of the syntax
<varikonniemi> well ubottu should teach that, seeing as it comes with ubuntu D:
<solovam> Oh well, it's not like I am going to use Ubuntu for real (RH). Thanks. BB
<Ben64> "dpkg --get-selections" and "dpkg --set-selections" or something
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi  this is what i use http://paste.ubuntu.com/1407521/
<penghack1> hello everyone,how can i get the graphic driver of sis 6351,i have search the forum and i get a driver of sis671 and so on...but it doesn't work..
<penghack1> and my english is not so good...
<varikonniemi> MonkeyDust, i think your method solves the problem with multiarch that ubottus method warns about?
<phax> How do I configure the mouse pointer to show as normal when scrolling over a konsole or xterm window?
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi  never had issues with it, so i guess it does
<voxcroix> my desktop ubuntu 12.10(64bit) after login nothing come out...
<ryannathans> 12.10 stable yet?
<varikonniemi> i recommend skipping 12.10 !
<MonkeyDust> ryannathans  it's the latest stable
<ryannathans> varikonniemi: what's wrong with it
<varikonniemi> as in if you are still on 12.04, stay
<ryannathans> probably unity
<ryannathans> okya
<ryannathans> shall do
<varikonniemi> i have had nothing but rouble with it -_-
<voxcroix> thx
<jerry_l> hello room.
<fidel_> ryannathans: from official point of view 12.10 is stable - if it is for yo & your hardware .... hard to tell ;)
<varikonniemi> starting with x failing to load after gfx driver install :D
<voxcroix> 12.04(64bit) stable?
<varikonniemi> so it is pretty fail imo
<ryannathans> voxcroix: of course, it's LTS
<voxcroix> thx. i will go back to 12.04
<jerry_l> hello room is there a driver config to ignore if a screen is connected on start uo. headless.?
<varikonniemi> voxcroix, you installed gfx driver?
<voxcroix> no
<varikonniemi> k not the same as i had then.
<varikonniemi> installed any dkms driver? afaik all of them fail via software center
<voxcroix> ryannathans do you try fedora17 b4?
<ryannathans> voxcroix: no
<voxcroix> ok
<varikonniemi> fedora is mainly for developers/hobbyists
<varikonniemi> imo
<penghack1> who has the driver of sis6351 for ubuntu12.04 ,i cant find it..or u can tell me how to install it by some software.my english is not so good,sorry...
<voxcroix> sis6351 onboard card?
<penghack1> yes
<penghack1> my standalone video card is broken...
<voxcroix> may i know ur motherboard model
<penghack1> wait pls.
<denishza> hi all...
<denishza> I'm eager here to know about ubuntu 12.10
<denishza> Have all of you installed ubuntu 12.10?
<penghack1> voxcroix it's 671t-m by tcl.and the chipset is sis 671/fx/dx/mx
<penghack1> i get these from cpu-z
<penghack1> south bridge is sis 968
<voxcroix> zz
<voxcroix> u are running 12.10?
<penghack1> 12.04
<voxcroix> there is no driver detected?
<penghack1> no..
<denishza> yes I have just installed
<penghack1> i'm new for ubuntu,and i just know very little about linux..
<denishza> i use compaq cq 41
<denishza> and all stuffs are working
<soee> hi, what would be the command to pack and compress all files and directories in current directory ?
<denishza> wifi -> ok
<denishza> sound -> ok
<Eagleman> WHich KVM web Management Tool do you suggest for just one server and no clusters at all?
<steveccc> sorry if this is slightly off topic but does anyone own a samsung galaxy tab2 who wouldnt mind a chat
<denishza> vga driver still will be installed
<Eagleman> steveccc i would suggest you go to #android
<almoxarife> how do i force 'suggested' with apt-get?
<denishza> oh guys let's join ubuntu for your best performance
<webfox> Hey, did someone has called me?
<steveccc> eagleman: i am but no one seems interested in a chat so thought I would try a linux room as they are normally friendly - sorry if it was off topic
<almoxarife> steveccc: would owning a rooted KF help?
<steveccc> almoxarife: KF?
<penghack1> kindle fire?
<banda> how can i install every font possibly available to anyone, anywhere on ubuntu. i want to use the fonts in gimp for web design
<banda> gimp's default fonts are lame
<steveccc> almoxarife: may i pm you?
<almoxarife> penghack1: yeap
<almoxarife> steveccc: nope
<almoxarife> steveccc: how about in #android-root?
<steveccc> almoxarife: ok - though with it being off topic I would keep it private - I was mainly asking about the tab as samsung seem to be slow releasing updates and it bothers me so wanted to guage others opinions
<almoxarife> steveccc: no idea
<almoxarife> steveccc: its off topic here, not in android, it is an android aint it?
<penghack1> i get a driver just has a .so file and a xorg.conf,i just copy them to /lib ,is it right?
<steveccc> yes but as I mentioned they dont seem very responsive and hence chatting here - dont worry i will wait in android until its busier
<Eagleman> WHich KVM web Management Tool do you suggest for just one server and no clusters at all?
<voxcroix> penghack1 try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-927219.html
<penghack1> thanks i'll try
<voxcroix> penghack1 http://drivergratis.com.br/x/e8/sis+6351+ubuntu
<banda> anyone here use gimp on ubuntu? how can i get all of the fonts that corel draw and adobe photoshop have
<penghack1> oh thanks!
<bounaroti> is anyone here?
<banda> anyone here use gimp on ubuntu? how can i get all of the fonts that corel draw and adobe photoshop have
<MonkeyDust> bounaroti  it works, you're in
<banda> FONTS - I NEED FONTS
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | banda
<ubottu> banda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<banda> ok MonkeyDust
<heoyea_> copy it over to ur ~/.fonts folder
<penghack1> :( those drivers is just for windows ...
<vlt> Hello. On an Ubuntu 12.04 machine with generic kernel 3.2.0 I have an USB memory connected. `lsusb` shows it but I can’t find it as block device anywhere. How to “enable” access to it?
<SpaceRocket> how to clear configuration and cache for ubuntu-desktop and unity ?
<MonkeyDust> SpaceRocket  sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo rm -r ~/.cache
<hzyg> help?
<susundberg> penghack1: see package "xserver-xorg-video-sis - X.Org X server -- SiS display driver"
<SpaceRocket> did that but still interface using KDE look and Empathy doesn't have any accounts even after I added Google account in Online accounts, MonkeyDust
<hzyg> help?
<susundberg> !ask > hzyg
<ubottu> hzyg, please see my private message
<penghack1> use "apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis - X.Org X server -- SiS display driver"?
<heoyea_> SpaceRocket: unity-reset
<susundberg> penghack1: 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis' but you might need to edit Xorg conf file (dont know if such is needed anymore)
<susundberg> penghack1: see also http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-927219.html
<penghack1> ok
<heoyea_> vlt: what format is it
<vlt> heoyea_: Format of what?
<heoyea_> vlt: u got s usb stick right?
<heoyea_> a*
<vlt> heoyea_: Yes.
<MrCoder> Is there a way to have 2 folders, folderA and folderB. If a stat is done for a file in folderA then it will also look in folderB? If the file is found in folderA it will use that one. I tried to Google for this but Im not sure what terms to look for...
<vlt> heoyea_: I expected it to appear as /dev/sdX
<heoyea_> vlt: type mount
<vlt> heoyea_: Why "mount"? I don’t even have a block device yet.
<MonkeyDust> MrCoder  better ask in #bash
<penghack1>  it's so hard to read so much english words....:(.... i should study more english when i was young....
<MrCoder> MonkeyDust, thanks, will do
<heoyea_> vlt: then do sudo fdisk -l
<vlt> heoyea_: I did. Nothing.
<heoyea_> vlt: try repluggin it
<vlt> heoyea_: I can’t access the machine physically. How can I trigger a re-read?
<me-1> hi...I can make any partition...plz help
<me-1> cant
<vlt> me-1: cfdisk
<heoyea_> vlt: not really sure since u donno where the device is at
<vlt> heoyea_: lsusb lists it
<heoyea_> vlt: then u can try umount then mount the device again
<vlt> heoyea_: Whut? Which device?
<me-1> vlt: Fatal error .can not read disk
<vlt> heoyea_: There’s no /dev/sdX.
<heoyea_> vlt: thats what i said earlyer
<acidflash> fdisk -l
<acidflash> see what disks you have
<acidflash> and what sd* number they were assigned
<acidflash> after that, make sure to replace X in sdX with the number/character it was assigned
<acidflash> ie: /dev/sda -> /dev/sda1
<acidflash> 1 being the partition number
<heoyea_> me-1: are u trying it on the disk ur are currently running?
<me-1> yes
<heoyea_> me-1: u gotta use a live cd or usb
<heoyea_> me-1: else u cant change anything while ur system is still using it
<me-1> i am on live CD . how do I copy text from terminal so that I can share ouput with you
<penghack1> susundberg, much thanks!and people on irc are so friendly,thanks anyway
<me-1> ctrl+c or right click copy is not working
<heoyea_> me-1: u can use mouse to copy
<cheekee> I cannot see my DVD drive on ubuntu 12.04
<SpaceRocket> after I installed KDE, applications look like KDE in Unity, I removed KDE but still, how can I revert back the original GTK look
<Jordan_U> me-1: ctrl+shift+c
<zykotick9> me-1: highlight text with mouse, leave highlighted - move to other window, middle mouse click (usually wheel) to paste
<heoyea_> cheekee: try putting a dvd in
<heoyea_> SpaceRocket: probally use gnome-tweak-tool to change back the themes
<rethus> how can i easyly jail a ssh user to only get connection (for ssh tunnel & socket5-Proxy) ?
<cheekee> heoyea_: I have. The drive door opens and closes...a green light shows it is working...but nothing shows that it has been mounted
<SpaceRocket> heoa_, didn't work
<huihhiioh> It's so much difficult to switch windows in Unity. How could I display one icon per window (even if it's the same app) ?
<saisschmuck> huihhiioh, keep in mind keyboard shortcuts. You can alt tab and alt tilda through windows.
<MonkeyDust> s/he's gone
<jmunsch> rethus: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/openssh-deny-or-restrict-access-to-users-and-groups.html        is this what you are looking for?
<saisschmuck> What's the point of asking a question if you aren't going to wait a couple minutes. Oh well.
<MonkeyDust> patience, instant help, that sort of thing
<contrast> Greets everyone... I just did a fresh install of 12.10 and I can't connect to the Internet (using a wired connection). Oddly enough, I can connect to the network and pull up my router's web interface page just fine. Any ideas?
<zykotick9> contrast: can you ping 8.8.8.8?  if so, it's a DNS issue.
<MonkeyDust> contrast  if you can surf to an IP address, but not to an URL, it's a DNS issue
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  was faster
<pbt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jmunsch> or this?   http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-6-how-to-block-outgoing-access-to-selectedspecific-ip-address.html
<anon010> There used to be a command called "reset" which cleared the screen and the buffer, so one could not scroll up and down anymore in the shell. This no longer works. Has this been replaced?
<DJones> anon010: Try "clear"does that do what you want
<anon010> DJones, no "clear" only clears the screen
<anon010> DJones, one can still scroll up and down
<rethus> i have setup openssh-server. the connection established, but if he enter the password, he got permission denied.
<rethus> i have add him as AllowUsers myuser to sshd_conf
<jerry_l> i dont like the new look of 12.04 unity i prefer the bar across the top. things are faster to get to instead of a touch screen interface.
<rethus> have i to do something else to garant login
<jrib> rethus: do you allow password logins?
<rethus> i have default setup, only permit rootlogin
<rethus> or have i to specialy add passwordlogin
<jrib> rethus: default setup doesn't have AllowUsers
<rethus> i have add it
<jrib> rethus: default setup also doesn't allow perm root login...
<llutz> jrib: it does
<jrib> rethus: can you pastebin your /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<vlt> acidflash, heoyea: I have _no_ /dev/sd* in my system. This is actually my problem. I need to know the way to "load" the device present in lsusb to the /dev tree.
<rethus> http://pastebin.com/ufJ259ds
<jrib> llutz: for what ubuntu version?
<llutz> "PermitRootLogin yes" is default at least since 10.04
<llutz> jrib: ^
<llutz> jrib: even if root is locked, but sshd setting is still there
<rethus> for the user i have done only useradd myuser
<llutz> jrib: and imho, that should be changed
<rethus> maybe have i to put him to the group ssh or something simlar?
<Eagleman> Can i use openstack to manage my KVM machines on one ubuntu server?
<jrib> rethus: did you restart ssh after making your changes?
<llutz> rethus: shouldn't be needed, how does your AllowUsers line look like?
<jrib> llutz: you're right; I guess I assumed that wouldn't get changed -- I don't see a good reason to anyway
<rethus> i have done sudo reload ssh
<llutz> jrib: they just use the unchanged debian-config. but since there are lots of people activating the root-account, it should be set to "no" or at least "forced-commands-only" (imho)
<jrib> rethus: did you create a home for your new user and give him a shell other than sh?
<rethus> home was automaticly created... have not added a seperate shell. where can i do it
<jrib> rethus: the shell isn't really important, you can take care of it later with "chsh"
<kandinski> hi, I need to clean my disk of installed software, and apt-get remove for every package is slow. Which CLI tool can I use that gives me a list of all installed packages so I can select a bunch for mass uninstall?
<jrib> rethus: pastebin your attempt at logging in with: ssh -vv user@host
<Touhou11> kandinski: dpkg --get-selections
<Touhou11> kandinski: And you can pipe the output to a textfile or something
<kandinski> Touhou11: thanks
<MonkeyDust> kandinski  or dpkg -l|grep ii|awk '{print $2}' > ~/Documents/packages
<kandinski> MonkeyDust: nice
<kandinski> actually, two steps
<kandinski> first I'll just review the output of dpkg -l and edit a list of lines for deletion
<Appmaster> hsbsbgsh
<kandinski> then pipe the awk '{print $2}' to apt-get remove
<jrib> !clone | kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<kandinski> thanks both of you
<rethus> http://pastebin.com/62BK1zhs
<kandinski> jrib: thanks, but what I need to do is a deinstall to clear the disk, which is a bit full
<ted_> Hey - trying to compile some C++ stuff - it this the right place to ask qs?
<kandinski> (SSDs make you go into economy mode)
<jrib> kandinski: that might give you a shorter list since it's supposed to not give you the packages that were automatically installed as dependencies
<Eagleman> Can i use openstack to manage my KVM machines on one ubuntu server?
<kandinski> oh, jrib, you are right
<jrib> rethus: the sshd_config you pastebinned has ssh listening on 1122; I'm confused
<Pymous> Hi ! I'd like to mount a folder automatically on startup of my UbuntuServer, here is the command I'm using : mount –t vboxsf VMShared /var/shared  => How can I do that automatically ?
<rethus> yes i changed this to 7722
<Eagleman> !fstab Pymous
<Eagleman> !fstab > Pymous
<ubottu> Pymous, please see my private message
<rethus> connection established, but if i enter password, permission denied
<jrib> rethus: start the server with "sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d" and try connecting again.  Then look for interesting output server-side
<Peletero> Hi
<jrib> rethus: by the way, you can login as "myuser" locally on the server without issues, right?
<Peletero> ok
<MonkeyDust> Pymous  that's in virtualbox, just type: sudo mount -t vboxsf [foldername on the host] [foldername on the virtual machine] <-- just the name, not the complete path
<kandinski> jrib, the problem with that is that it doesn't show descriptions, and there are many things here that I have no idea what they are. Also I intend to delete quite a few doc packages (I'm looking at you, latex!). I really have a very small SSD
<jrib> kandinski: you can change the output format of aptitude
<rethus> mhh, seems a password-error... if i try su, i got also a auth-error
<rethus> i try to change the password... one moment
<Pymous> Eagleman > Thanks !
<Pymous> MonkeyDust > I'm trying to do it automatically ;)
 * kandinski reads man aptitude
<jrib> kandinski: http://www.algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s04s01.html more info that you'll ever need
<jrib> s/that/than
<MonkeyDust> Pymous  select the shared folders and check 'auto-mount'
<rethus> blame on me... was wrong password
<kandinski> jrib, yeah
<rethus> thanks a lot jrib
<MonkeyDust> Pymous  and also check 'make permanent'
<kandinski> man aptitude didn't give any description options, but I just guessed '%d'
<kandinski> thanks everyone
<kandinski> #ubuntu++
<Guest14858> ciao a tutti
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vamadir> hello, who know how to use ubuntu(vps)+webmin+apache(virtual hosts)?
<grek1> hy i have sudo do-release-upgrade, Checking for a new ubuntu release, No new release found, for cat /etc/issue
<grek1> Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<jrib> grek1: tail /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<cfhowlett> grek1: release upgrade would only upgrade to 11.10 which is NOT the current release.
<grek1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410035/
<grek1> here is tail /etc/...
<jrib> grek1: now read the comments in that file :)
<cfhowlett> grek1: one more reason I install LTS releases only ...
<lordamit> @nothingspecial, still there? I got disconnected.
<MonkeyDust> grek1  "the release upgrader will attempt to upgrade to"
<MonkeyDust> #           the release that immediately succeeds the currently-running
<MonkeyDust> #           release
<MonkeyDust> grek1  but 11.10 is eol
<nothingspecial> yep lordamit but you are in #ubuntu now
<nothingspecial> you were in #ubuntuforums lordamit
<lordamit> :| my bad.
<nothingspecial> :D
<cfhowlett> grek1: IMO your best option is a clean install of 12.04 but go with 12.10 if you absolutely MUST have the latest and greatest shiny stuff.
<jrib> grek1: do you understand?
<jrib> cfhowlett: stop saying that, he can upgrade to 11.10
<cfhowlett> jrib: note the preface: IMO.  I didn't say he couldn't install 11.10
<jrib> cfhowlett: ah ok, my mistake... still early here
<rethus> ssh connection is now established from other server. but if i enter 127.0.0.1 5000 on external firefox, i didn't got a connection
<jrib> rethus: did you pass -D 5000?
<rethus> yes
<MadJah> salut tout le monde
<cfhowlett> !fr|MadJah
<ubottu> MadJah: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MadJah> ok no problem dude
<llutz> rethus: and you configured firefox 127.0.01:5000 as SOCKS procxy, not http/ftp?
<rethus> normaly if i choose socks5, it should work?!
<rethus> yes
<rethus> Socksv5
<lordamit> \quit
<lordamit> \exit
<jrib> lordamit: /quit
<rethus> llutz: does ssh need to be added to some group which have network-connection ?
<lordamit> thanks
<llutz> rethus: no
<pppap> is there a archlinux channel?
<pppap> is there an archlinux channel?
<jrib> pppap: #archlinux
<pppap> tks
<Touhou11> pppap: It requires registration on IRC
<pppap> how to ?
<grek1> jrib: - im not understand - i cant run new install
<jrib> grek1: change "Prompt=lts" to "Prompt=normal"
<grek1> this is mediacenter (broken lcd) so i can run from pendrive and must upgrade ok i try
<grek1> ok i change and now do-relase-upgrade work i stat it
<rethus> may this be a problem, that i try to establish the tunnel out of a vbox ?
<grek1> is no t possible to i run upgrade or reinstall to 12.10 ?
<grek1> from command line
<grek1> now i must upgrade 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 12.10
<jrib> grek1: this upgrade will take you from 11.04 to 11.10.  Then you need to upgrade again to go from 11.10 to 12.04.  Then one more time to 12.10.  This is why cfhowlett was saying a fresh install may be faster
 * cfhowlett indeed
<grek1> how to start fresh install - from running ssytem
<student> hi
<grek1> i cant start from pendrive
<grek1> (i dont have screen) so wait to system up then connect with nx now
<jrib> grek1: you would need to back up your files, do a new install, then copy your files back.  Upgrade keeps your settings and data.  With a fresh install, you need to backup your data and then restore it
<grek1> this i know - i ask how to do it
<grek1> pendrive not work like i write
<student> does u know how delete ubuntu
<student> ?
<student> ?
<grek1> is poosible run - start fresh install from runing system  not live ?
<Touhou11> student: What do you mean by "delete"? Wipe your hard disk?
<student> yes
<almoxarife> student: same way you would install windoz
<grek1> any know ?
<MonkeyDust> student  delete the ubuntu partiton
<kilon> anyone here with Palit Geforce GTX650 1GB graphic card ? just ordered a new pc and will instal ubuntu on it and make sure it will work well. Tried to pick popular components .
<student> i cant go to particion
<almoxarife> grek1: sort of is, yes
<student> i dont know why
<grek1> how ?
<almoxarife> grek1: what did you want to install?
<Touhou11> kilon: NVidia supply a unified driver for all their cards, should work fine
<MonkeyDust> student  boot a live session, then use gparted and delete the ubuntu partition
<grek1> i want install 12.10
<kilon> Touhou11: a single drive , ah thats good news , thanks for the clarification
<rethus> ssh connection is established.. i see the prmt of the external server.
<grek1> i have 11.04, laptop without lcd monitor
<rethus> but firefox seems not to use this route
<kilon> *driver
<almoxarife> grek1: yes, but which? kubuntu? lubuntu, etc?
<grek1> they work as media center connected to tv and work ok but bios is not show on tv
<grek1> ubuntu
<student> i was insert windows xp into cd and dont want to boot why
<grek1> it dosent mather they run xbmc later
<llutz> rethus: lsof -i :5000
<grek1> sometimes remote session to this comp
<grek1> so how to start instalation ?
<almoxarife> grek1: is that what you want? something media center-ish?
<kilon> is there anything like iMovie for Ubuntu ?
<student> monkey
<student> ?
<cfhowlett> kilon: openshot
<grek1> yes i use it more of year (xbmc + dvbt tuner, live tv movies - work great)
<rethus> ssh     22714 xstable    7u  IPv4 0xffffff800fc32160      0t0  TCP localhost:commplex-main (LISTEN)
<alexbst> on AWS, if there is something broken in an Ubuntu AMI - who should be contacted ?
<MonkeyDust> student  i have no information about windows cd's, better ask in ##windows
<rethus> llutz seems to listen
<almoxarife> grek1: xbmc-buntu is what i use for the HTPC
<alexbst> the cloud-init of 11.10's latest AMIs is borked on grub-pc
<llutz> rethus: yes, seems correct
<grek1> i have ubuntu on desktop, but now i talk abount media center computer. so how to start instalaction
<student> but dont want to in bios
<almoxarife> grek1: xbmc-buntu is what i use for the HTPC <--- xbmc-buntu!
<rethus> llutz: you have an idea, what else is wrong
<grek1> ok but how to installl
<grek1> any ubuntu ?
<grek1> witchout go to bios
<kilon> cfhowlett: thank you , looks like it fits my basic needs
<llutz> rethus: you configured ip-forwarding on the tunnel-endpoint?
<grek1> is possible from runing system ?
<grek1> mayby add some - when reboot install new
<rethus> llutz: no, configured nothing at all
<cfhowlett> kilon: enjoy.  consider sharing your art on #ubuntustudio or in the ubuntustudio/multimedia forums
<MonkeyDust> student  what is your own language?
<llutz> rethus: so what do you want to access using firefox then? just the server?
<llutz> rethus: and what is the error ff gives you?
<rethus> llutz: but i have try this: on my local pc i have connect to an external pc vvia ssh tunel, that works well... and firefox use this server.-ip.
<grek1> ok so i update 11.-4 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 12.10 :)
<rethus> same configuration on other pc have problem which i describe above
<rethus> desktop1 (my local system here) connected to server1 show ip of server1 if i check it in the web
<rethus> did i connect desktop2 in same way to server1, i got a connection timeout
<MonkeyDust> grek1  fresh install is faster, easier, more efficient and cleaner
<grek1> yes but i can do it i write , i CANT go to bios, and cant setup boot from usb, so how to run install ?
<rethus> i go for lunch, be back in 20 minutes
<grek1> MonkeyDust: you understand what i write ?
<kilon> cfhowlett: i am also a blender user and python developer, nice that openshot integrates with blender
<cfhowlett> kilon: yes that was LONG overdue.
<killer> how can i see all sections under "man 1"?
<milligan> I have a residual tomcat6 init script in /etc/init.d/ and in several of the runlevel scopes. Is there a global command to remove it? I have uninstalled tomcat6, manually installed tomcat 7, and created an init script for it. I want to remove tomcat6 and replace it with tomcat7
<janweik> How do I see all apps in my Ubuntu? When I click "Dash home", I get only the recent ones. I can then click "5 more"- but how do I get them ALL?
<MonkeyDust> janweik  click Filter, right, up
<janweik> OK. I will try. But how can I open "Unity"?
<guilhermekfe> Jordan_U, hey buddy =)
<MonkeyDust> janweik  unity is the desktop environment you're in, it's not something you 'open'
<janweik> Last question: I by mistake typed janweik when installing Ubuntu. How cab I correct it to janerik?
<guilhermekfe> Jordan_U, after a lot of battle I just couldn't get grub2 to show me the text (black screen only)...
<janweik> OK, I'll be back later...
<grek1> i tyhink is some bug - form windows when user put svs witch ubuntu they cant install, if user do it from ubnuntu they cant ! :)
<grek1> put dvd /pendrive
<Beast> I open Unity everytime I log into Ubuntu's defeault desktop
<drRocktopus_> good morning Ubuntu'ers :)  I am just getting started with using this OS and a bit ocnfused as to how it handles graphic drivers.  I have a fresh install of v12 on a new machine with and HD2500 integrated chipset... yet I can only choose 1024x768... is this nomal?  do I need to tweak the selection menu somehow?
<cime> hi! is there a way to get current user's default public key, which ssh uses for connecting to other servers?
<yacc> cime, ~/.ssh/ and look for the default file names?
<yacc> cime, why would you want that => which key exactly is used can be quite fine tuned => .ssh/config plus ssh-agent
<lukicat> hey folks, got an sony vaio x laptop with an intel gma500. the screen ist flickering on ubuntu 12.04 any ideas to solve it?
<cime> yacc: is this what ssh (command line program) do? if so, then I could just read id_rsa.pub
<yacc> drRocktopus: No HD2500 here, but your best bet is friend Google, e.g. Ubuntu HD2500 as search string.
<cime> yacc: thanks
<yacc> cime, what are you trying to do?
 * yacc senses good intentions but potentially bad ideas ;)
<sidvee> Am not able to connect to
<yacc> cime, id_dsa.pub not to forget, ...
<cime> yacc: I'm creating a simple CI system which I want to integrate with Gitlab (GUI for managing GIT), and would like to show the pub key that shoud be added to gitlab
<cime> yacc: there is no need to be 100% right, but just if it founds it it shows it
<sidvee> Am not able to connect my system to tv using HDMI. It is getting detected but screen goes blank. Please help!
<yacc> cime: Well, then you should probably offer a menu of *.pub files in .ssh PLUS sort it so that the id_ files are the favorites ;)
<cime> yacc: good suggestion, thanks
<sidvee> Am not able to connect my system to tv using HDMI. It is getting detected but screen goes blank. Please help!
<yacc> cime, although not as popular nowadays, but you do realize that the ssh key does not have to reside on the local filesystem at all (that's where ssh-agents come in)
<yacc> sidvee, ok, first question, what hardware do you have.
<sidvee> yacc: I do have ATI radeon.
<yacc> Which one ;)
<yacc> sidvee, that's slightly non specific, plus which drivers are you using, => providing information when you ask for help is good => near impossible to provide to much information.
<yacc> sidvee: Next thing, after you've collected your hardware information (e.g. lspci should show you at roughly what ATI card you've got), you can google.
<pbt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pbt> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<sidvee> yacc: I am pretty new to linux. So I don't quite know what info to provide when posing queries. Sorry!
<yacc> sidvee, e.g. I personally don't use the HDMI output on my ATI, hence I personally won't be able to help.
<yacc> sidvee, sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; hwinfo | pastebinit
<k5673> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<yacc> Should give you an url that you can post here, ...
<sidvee> yacc: I have ATI Radeon™ HD 3000 Series, but it is not active as the driver provided is unstable and crashes my machine.
<k5673> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<yacc> sidvee, well, which graphic card is active then?
<sidvee> yacc: The intel chipset one.
<rethus> i'm back
<rethus> now i found a strange problem
<rethus> lsof -i5000 on my local machine (desktop1) show, that it is listen
<yacc> sidvee, there are basically two facts here, one good, and bad. The good one is, that you'll have to learn the basics of problem solving, which is a generally useful thing ; the bad one is the same thing, just with the emphasis that you still don't know about it.
<rethus> i have a google-chrom-extension: quick-proxy. if i configure 127.0.0.1 5000 there, i surf over the external server-ip
<yacc> sidvee, the first thing is to get enough details about your issue => Ubuntu 12.04 I guess, Intel HD2500, HDMI problem, right?
<rethus> if i enter the same in firefox-settings, i got an error
<rethus> connection was reset by server
<rethus> any idea, why such a difference? llutz
<sidvee> yacc: I can't agree to it anymore. But you know the worst thing? I don't know how to get started. It is a kinda a feeling that you want to learn, but don't know where to get started. Wish there were a blue print for that. :(
<yacc> sidvee, that's why I'll try to go through it with you, ...
<yacc> sidvee, would you agree that Ubuntu 12.04 + Intel HD2500 + HDMI problem describes your problem for the moment?
<sidvee> yacc: Perfect.
<yacc> sidvee, that's what you take, and you enter it into google, I'll do it too.
<rethus> i got it
<yacc> sidvee, I'll take that into a query, no sense cluttering up the channel it with URLs.
<rethus> in firefox, you have to set manualy proxy, but keep all fields (but sockets) empty
<rethus> now next step with ssh-tunnel.: how can i get this: the ssh-client should run his linphone over the ssh-tunnel (server). but on the server also runs a sipclient.
<rethus> is it enough to setup linphone to act over 127.0.0.1:5000 as proxy and switch the port too 5061 ?
<janweik> y mistake (touching adjacent keys) wrote "janweik" when I installed Ubuntu. How can I now correct it to "janerik"?
<janweik> Should be "I by mistake ,,,", but the first letters disappeared
<almoxarife> janweik: it may be easier to create user ' janweik ' and then toss the other
<janweik> You mean user "janerik", I suppose... And how do I do that?
<almoxarife> janweik: System > Administration > Users and Groups ?
<janweik> I'll try, thanks!
<kandinski> I'm having trouble removing a bunch of packages Any advice? Details here: http://paste.lisp.org/display/134045
<almoxarife> kandinski: interesting, the 'remove' generated an install
<MonkeyDust> kandinski  sudo apt-get autoremove
<kandinski> MonkeyDust: 0 installed, 0 to remove...
<almoxarife> kandinski: were those 'unresolved' pckgs already error'ing out prior to the remove?
<kandinski> almoxarife: nope
<almoxarife> kandinski: see the pckg's listed as 'depends'? install them, see if that resolves the error, then add the base pckgs to your 'remove....' file
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<kandinski> well, the depends are installed
<vlt> Hello. On an Ubuntu 12.04 machine with generic kernel 3.2.0 I have USB memory connected. `lsusb` shows it but I can’t find it as block device anywhere. Any idea how to “enable” access to it? dmesg and lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410189/
<limpc> how do you force a user to provide a reason when they issue a reboot via cli?
<kandinski> I tried to install them, but they were already there
<kandinski> also, I don-t want to remove libaudio, openssh...
<freijon> Hey all. who do I talk to about ubuntu's "update-notifier" ?
<kandinski> it's all a bit insane
<almoxarife> libxt6:i386 <-- that is installed? kandinski...?
<rethus> is there a way to pipe all external requests of linphone to a sshtunnel?
<kandinski> almoxarife: oh right, probably I have the amd64 version...
 * kandinski goes back....
<almoxarife> rethus: yeap, talking android?
<rethus> ubuntu
<almoxarife> rethus: sorry, voip fone?
<rethus> linphone
<kandinski> libxt6:i386 is already the newest version.
<kandinski> so yeah, almoxarife, it's all there
<kandinski> and adduser version is greater than 3.10, because it's 3.113ubuntu2
<kandinski> etc
<rethus> how can i guide the sip protocoll to a special gateway
<kandinski> it makes no sense
<rethus> is there a way to add a route specialy for protocoll
<almoxarife> kandinski: it does not, did you do the -f thing ?
<kandinski> yes, that too
<kandinski> 0 to install, 0 to remove, etc
<unk_> hello to all :)
<ActionParsnip> hi unk_
<almoxarife> libaudio2:i386 <-- so you really dont need this lib? kandinski...? and its not installed or is?
<rethus> would this work, if i add the ssh-tunnel to local port where sip listen?
<rethus> 5060
<kandinski> it is
<kandinski> and I think I need it
<kandinski> I never intended to remove it, something is trying to, however
<almoxarife> on 64bit you need libaudio, unless you have wine or something else needing 32bit sound
<almoxarife> on 64bit you need libaudio, unless you have wine or something else needing 32bit sound kandinski...
<Rustyblade> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 (Wubi) 64bit. And I am not being able to install Wine, any help?
<Rustyblade> Problem I get when I type,
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: run:   sudo apt-get install wine      use apastebin to host the output
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410235/
<Rustyblade> :D
<freijon> I hope this is the right place to ask: I'm trying to disable the auto-popup and _AS WELL_ the indicator notification of "update-notifier". Disabling the auto-popup results in the indicator showing up when there are updates. I'm setting "com.ubuntu.update-notifier.no-show-notifications" to "true" but that doesn't seem to do anything. does anyone have an idea here?
<Rustyblade> Any idea Parsnip?
<unk_> Rustyblade type in your console "sudo apt-get install wine"
<almoxarife> Rustyblade: try 'sudo apt-get install wine1.4'
<unk_> up @almoxarife
<Rustyblade> I get this error
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410237/
<unk_> wine were in 1.4 version ? o.o
<unk_> what is a error? copy and paste here man! >D
<kandinski> almoxarife: never mind, thanks a lot
<Rustyblade> It says I have held broken packages. I tried sudo apt-get update
<Rustyblade> And I refreshed all my repos...
<Rustyblade> To default
<Rustyblade> I still can't install WIne
<almoxarife> Rustyblade: kde-runtime? you using kde?
<Rustyblade> i am not sure, how can I check?
<almoxarife> Rustyblade: you would know, its not gnome, its KDE!
<freijon> if you are not sure then you are not using it :D
<unk_> rustyblade: using GNOME or KDE ?
<adakoss> Oh, hey guys
<Rustyblade> Idk..
<Rustyblade> I am new to ubunut..
<Rustyblade> ubuntu*
<Rustyblade> i gues KDE
<Pici> almoxarife: it says gnome-exe-thumnailer OR kde-runtime
<almoxarife> Rustyblade: what i dont get is this, its a wubi install, why the need for wine, wubi=windoz
<Rustyblade> it says both of them
<Rustyblade> I still need it...
<almoxarife> Rustyblade: Pici...is correct
<lukicat> hey folks, got an sony vaio x laptop with an intel gma500. the screen ist flickering on ubuntu 12.04 any ideas to solve it?
<adakoss> I've been having this issue since I switched to Ubuntu - maybe someone can help me -- I'm running a freenas 7 share and whenever I write anything to it (copy, transfer, ftp, rsync) the permission get messed up for everyone on the network. I end up being the only one who can read it (using ubuntu 12) ... Ive tried chmod 777/776 but no dice, sometimes I can't do that. Is this a freenas issue , ubuntu issie, or am I just a newb? =)
<Rustyblade> Cause my mom uses my comp and she doesn't like ubuntu
<adakoss> lukicat: sounds like the refresh rate is off
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410237/
<Rustyblade> Look at line 12-14
<almoxarife> Rustyblade: your comp is running wubi, thats a windows install of ubuntu or am i missing something
<Rustyblade> Yeah its windows install..
<adakoss> lukicat: im not sure how to fix that, i'd see if there is a video drive availible, or checking the video settings
<Pici> almoxarife: it still boots up separately. Its not like running a VM inside of Windows.
<Rustyblade> pici look it says Gnome-exe AND kde runtime...
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410237/
<Pici> Rustyblade: I've seen it 5 times. It says OR.
<Rustyblade> yeah
<Pici> Anyway, thats not the problem.
<almoxarife> Pici: true, i ran wubi for longgggggggggggggggggg time, i never saw fit to run wine, btw, vbox running ubuntu on windoz does a sweet job of having ubuntu seamless on win, sort of cool
<Rustyblade> So what do I do :(
<almoxarife> Rustyblade: that wine is from a ppa?
<Rustyblade> no
<Rustyblade> I didn't install the PPA
<almoxarife> Rustyblade: lets see what you get from apt-get install wine1.4-i386
<alon> hi, i have a jar file that opens fine on winzip@windows but is missing files on unzip@ubuntu, any ideas?
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410265/
<adakoss> alon: opens up? you mean it extracts?
<almoxarife> Rustyblade: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: try:  sudo apt-get install wine1.4
<killer> how do i replace lightdm with xubuntu's login manager?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: thats in the original paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410237/  I think he needs multiverse enabled
<ActionParsnip> Pici: likely
<Kartagis> I've got guest ok = yes under smb.conf for a share, but windows users get asked for a username and password. why?
<ActionParsnip> killer: I'd ask in #xubuntu what it is, then install it.
<almoxarife> killer: whats it called? xdm? install it, you should find youself at a screen for choosing the present one replacing with xdm?
<ActionParsnip> killer: what's wrong with lightdm?
<freijon> I hope this is the right place to ask: I'm trying to disable the auto-popup and _AS WELL_ the indicator notification of "update-notifier". Disabling the auto-popup results in the indicator showing up when there are updates. I'm setting "com.ubuntu.update-notifier.no-show-notifications" to "true" but that doesn't seem to do anything. does anyone have an idea here?
<killer> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 12.04 is too heavy for my old laptop, so just installing of all xubuntu's packages
<agtcooke> Can anyone help me troubleshoot MariaDB + PAM + Centrify? I have Centrify working for AD-based SSH logins, but I'm getting nowhere with MariaDB and PAM.
<agtcooke> 'best I'm getting in my syslog is Dec  4 08:32:23 precise-test mysqld: 121204  8:32:23 [Warning] Access denied for user 'myuser'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<ActionParsnip> killer: you can still use lightdm, just install xfce4 and use the lighter desktop
<Rustyblade> Pici i tried it..
<Rustyblade> it doesnt work
<Rustyblade> i get this
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410265/
<sysRPL> hi, can someone help me? i was using compiz settings manager and tried to override show desktop whch prompted me to override unity plug in. now i have no desktop/unity when i log in. i just get a wall paper and no keyboard shortcuts work. i need to reset the setting for that user but can't run anything when i log in as that user
<almoxarife> Rustyblade: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<killer> i know just wanted to replace lightdm:ActionParsnip
<riply> sidvee, have you opened the video options, once the cable is in? I had the same issue with the sound and had to 'select' the HDMI output
<killer> i know ,just wanted to replace lightdm:ActionParsnip
<sysRPL> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> killer: you could install slim, its super light
<ActionParsnip> sysRPL: launch ccsm and reset all settings.
<ActionParsnip> sysRPL: did you not read the warning when you launched ccsm?
<sysRPL> ActionParsnip,  can't launch anything when i log in as that user. and yes i read the warning but i thought i was jsut overrideing unity's show desktop command, not the entire user interface for my account
<ActionParsnip> sysRPL: press CTRL+ALT+T and you can....
<sysRPL> ActionParsnip,  okay and then what do i do to reset my unity?
<MacroMan> I'm struggling with usermod. I want to be able delete a file that has been created by the user www-data in the group www-data. So I did 'sudo usermod -a -G www-data myusername', but I still can't delete the file. Any ideas?
<MacroMan> That usermod command was supposed to add my user into the www-data usergroup
<ActionParsnip> sysRPL: run ccsm and there is a reset option. Again, did you read the warning when you first launched ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan: did you log off and on again?
<cambazz> hello, i need a note taking program. i used to use tomboy, but tomboy will not work in quantal. or it wont start at boot, etc
<MacroMan> ActionParsnip, No, I'll try that now.
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan: its the same in Windows.....
<jrib> MacroMan: you need to login again.  You also need to make sure the directory the file is in has group www-data and is writable by the group
<sysRPL> ActionParsnip, i read a few warnings
<ActionParsnip> sysRPL: guess why they exist
<sysRPL> ActionParsnip, the roginal problem was that show desktop, the keyboard shortcut, wasn't working
<ActionParsnip> cambazz: tried gedit, you can take great notes with that
<MacroMan> ActionParsnip, jrib, The folder is in the www-data group, I prob just need to login in again.
<MacroMan> Back in a tick
<sysRPL> brb
<ActionParsnip> sysRPL: default shortcut is superL+CTRL+D
<rudivs> where does ubuntu-bug save the results of its processing?
<BoozeWooz> hei
<ActionParsnip> sysRPL: did you try that before messing with settings?
<sysRPL> ActionParsnip, yes
<sysRPL> ActionParsnip, it did nothing
<sysRPL> ActionParsnip, it used to work with the old compiz plug in so i was trying that
<BoozeWooz> pfff :S helps
<BoozeWooz> my entire distro is broken ):
<jennie> Hello, what is good screen/desktop  for ubuntu 1204 , as there are many out there I am confused ,please name a good one
<BoozeWooz> huh?
<jennie> s/what/which/
<SierraAR> jennie: You mean like unity, cinnamon, etc?
<ActionParsnip> jennie: XFCE, LXDE, Gnome, KDE
<almoxarife> jennie: KDE!
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: Unity isn't a desktop, it's a shell
<SierraAR> ActionParsnip: I haven't a clue what those things you just listed actually are xD. Google time
<jennie> I want to make of my dekstop, I have ubuntu 1204
<jennie> video*
<ActionParsnip> jennie: can you clarify the question please
<MacroMan> ActionParsnip, Still can't remove the files. Here are some details: http://pastebin.com/L8AYWMk4
<almoxarife> jennie: use vlc
<MacroMan> Could it be because the file is write protected?
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan: what arethe ACLs on the ZOOM_INDEX file?
<MacroMan> ACLs?
<jrib> MacroMan: you don't have write permission on the directory...
<BoozeWooz> :( someone can helps please?
<jrib> (nor the file for that matter)
<BoozeWooz> mike phelps :(
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan: access control list, the paste answers it:    -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data 155K 2012-12-04 13:39 ZOOM_INDEX
<MacroMan> jrib, Yeah, but it's odd, because I am a member of the www-data grup
<jrib> MacroMan: it's not odd.   Group doesn't have write permissions on the directory
<BoozeWooz> huh?!?!
<Kartagis> how can I copy files/directories to my system with umask 022?
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: how can anyone reply when all you say is "it's broken"
<BoozeWooz> http://pastebin.com/9auq0F52
<Kartagis> from a ntfs partition that is
<BoozeWooz> from here :S i cannot do anything with apt get :((!!
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: so no, nobody can help, we have zero details
<BoozeWooz> ok i gave detail ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.com/9auq0F52
<MacroMan> jrib, but the user www-data created the folder
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<BoozeWooz> is of big issue, happened AFTER i putted 10.04 (i think?)
<BoozeWooz> hmm
<jrib> MacroMan: you see the "drwxr-xr-x"?  The second set there, the "r-x" in the middle indicates the group does not have write permission.
<BoozeWooz> precise
<MacroMan> jrib, Does that mean the www-data group or my group though?
<BoozeWooz> ACtionParsnip is, "precise" i put 12.04
<BoozeWooz> is it an issue?
<jrib> MacroMan: the group that owns the file in question ("networks" in this case)
<BoozeWooz> muhhhh
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: did you look at what:    "dictionaries-common/default-wordlist: return code: "0", value: """    means?
<MacroMan> jrib, So it's not possible for me to modify the file without sudo?
<BoozeWooz> not really but.. its not only that, its the rest of the packages
<jrib> MacroMan: you can change the permissions so group has write permission...
<BoozeWooz> most errors are due to other packages :S i want to fix thes efirst
<jrib> !permissions > MacroMan
<ubottu> MacroMan, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: did you also read /usr/share/doc/dictionaries-common/README.problems ?
<BoozeWooz> oooooooooo
<BoozeWooz> http://www.excession.org.uk/blog/ubuntu-1110-released.html
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: so what HAVE you done?
<BoozeWooz> i found :o
<BoozeWooz> ActionParsnip: i tried doing for all packageshmm
<BoozeWooz> ActionParsnip : sudo apt-get *packagename* --configure
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: that won't do anthing
<BoozeWooz> but.. theres like very many of htem and :s it got booring after a while
<BoozeWooz> and didnt seem to fix anything
<MacroMan> jrib, Thanks. I'll keep having a play around to see what I can achieve
<BoozeWooz> hmmm my cpu load become 100%.. it seems t obe doing something
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: did you try the perl script mentioned in the page you just linked?
<BoozeWooz> yes i did
<BoozeWooz> "echo metaget shared/packages-wordlist owners | debconf-communicate"
<BoozeWooz> and
<BoozeWooz> sudo apt-get install -f
<BoozeWooz> theres now much talk inside my terminal
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: you missed one
<BoozeWooz> Setting up libwww-perl (6.03-1) ...
<BoozeWooz> Setting up libxml-parser-perl (2.41-1build1) ...
<BoozeWooz> Setting up librpc-xml-perl (0.76-1) ...
<BoozeWooz> Setting up libapparmor-perl (2.7.102-0ubuntu3) ...
<BoozeWooz> Setting up apparmor-utils (2.7.102-0ubuntu3) ...
<FloodBot1> BoozeWooz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BoozeWooz> Setting up autoconf (2.68-1ubuntu2) ...
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: use a pastebin
<BoozeWooz> oops sorry
<BoozeWooz> hmm
<MacroMan> jrib, Ahhh, I was getting confused. rwxr-xr-x Means that only the user has permission to edit, not the group.
<BoozeWooz> oh yes that fix_db.pl, im executing it now
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: you really need to run all the commands on a page, try reading slower
<BoozeWooz> my pc is not so perform thou :S its athlon k6 thing
<BoozeWooz> :P:P
<BoozeWooz> well i ran all commands in order, i just missed i actually read them
<BoozeWooz> hmm nice seems that this dictionary thing was messing up everything :o i was expecting it wasnt related to the rest
<MonkeyDust> BoozeWooz  athlon k6 is from 2003 or so, i have one too
<BoozeWooz> its a good compter
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: I hope you use a light desktop like LXDE
<BoozeWooz> but.. not so speed
<BoozeWooz> its EDE
<ActionParsnip> BoozeWooz: cool
<BoozeWooz> http://equinox-project.org/
<BoozeWooz> but cpu speed is no concern (most of the times)
<BoozeWooz> ram is more of an issue ... always run out of it pff...
<N8Wulf> EDE... sorry, coming in late, are there screenshots somewhere?
<BoozeWooz> http://equinox-project.org/page/screenshots
<N8Wulf> tnx
<BoozeWooz> its +- like windows 95.. i like this.
<BoozeWooz> i think LXDE is generally better but, it eats too much ram
<limpc> how do you force a user to provide a reason when they issue a reboot via cli?
<BoozeWooz> i tried XFCE4, which they "say" is quite nice i think but :s unusable
<limpc> how is it unusable?
<BoozeWooz> too much ram, too slow too
<N8Wulf> I've been using XFCE on some of my servers, depends what you need the DE for I suppose
<limpc> ...
<limpc> i switched to xfce since ubuntu switched to Gnome 3
<BoozeWooz> gnome/kde is laughably unusable :S
<BoozeWooz> maybe i will upgrade to K7 soon but
<limpc> not really
<limpc> gnome 3 maybe. but gnome 2 was quite good
<BoozeWooz> it still works =) only problem is
<ymartineau> does ubuntu server long term support version support install over serial port? my system is headless
<BoozeWooz> my harddisk makes this very annoying noise when it spins up... i think it will die and i dont have SATA 2 connector...
<BoozeWooz> @ymartineau, yes you can also use with LAN
<GuestGuestGuest> BoozeWooz: dropbox
<N8Wulf> maybe that's the reason you think your system is slow, and not really a Ram issue
<limpc> maybe thats your problem :P trying to run modern linux distros on antiquated hardware :P
<BoozeWooz> dropbox?
<BoozeWooz> ys i tried mm mepis?
<ymartineau> i'd prefer live from usb stick
<N8Wulf> limpc: ditto
<BoozeWooz> its quite nice, except not so much packages and i dont want to selfcompile
<BoozeWooz> my pc demands a reboot.. i will reboot for it. cya in 5min :P
<BoozeWooz> SUDO REBOOT
<N8Wulf> BoozeWooz: lol
<BoozeWooz> huh?
<MonkeyDust> BoozeWooz  sudo shutdown -h now
<MonkeyDust> BoozeWooz  sudo shutdown -r now <-- reboot
<almoxarife> pc demands a shut down :)
<almoxarife> wow
<limpc> how long has sata been out? his machine must be like 15 years old O_o
<Ampersand> Hi everyone! I have a question - is there a way to make Empathy remember the Yahoo aliases? Whenever I set them, if i go offline and online again, they're all reset, showing the user ID rather than the alias I've set up. Is there a way to fix this?
<Eagleman> GMI> I'm getting this error when running devstack: error: Installed distribution python-keystoneclient 2012.1 conflicts with requirement python-keystoneclient>=0.1.2,<0.2     2012-08-22T16:11:58  <GMI> never mind, I had some left overs from a previous installation     How did he solved this?
<elena-IK> what determines where in the menu an application shows up? why is filelight (a disk usage viewer) in accessories and baobab (another disk usage viewer) in system?
<MonkeyDust> elena-IK  guess it depends on what the developper preferred and specified in the code
<marianne> aside from using Chrome, does anyone know of a fix for firefox freezing when using adobe?
<LordThumper> marianne: Did you try removing the pdf plugin, and reinstalling it?
<Nik05> Hey guys, Im trying to whitelist /dev/.initramfs in rkhunter. First i added ALLOWHIDDENDIR="/dev/.initramfs". But then i still got the warning "Hidden file found". So i added ALLOWHIDDENFILE=..., but now i get an error that /dev/.initramfs is not a file. But before that it said hidden file found. :P
<Nik05> How do i solve that?
<wasabi> Any advice on getting a macbookair1,1 with a broadcom wifi interface working? Interface shows itself present, but lists no networks nearby.
<ThinkT510> !bcm | wasabi
<ubottu> wasabi: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<JustSomeGuy> hi is it possible to define a varibale in an upstart job via running a command? like this LDMAUTH=`ls -la /var/run | grep ldm-xauth`?
<marianne> LordThumper: yes, but it still craps out after about an hour or so
<ActionParsnip> marianne: can you pastebin the output of;  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> marianne: by 'adobe' I assume you mean 'flash'
<marianne> ActionParsnip: yes, it's flash....
<ActionParsnip> marianne: adobe is a company, you cannt use that, you can use flash which is made by adobe.
<jasper22> hi
<ActionParsnip> marianne: if you use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com    you can pastebin the text, copy the new address in the address bar once the page changes
<jasper22> Could someone help me with memory problems/confusion ?
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: ask and see
<marianne> ActionParsnip: I understand... give me a few... I'm working too
<jasper22> I physically installed 32Giga of memory in computer
<seednode> Not enough.
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: RAM or SSD?
<seednode> I mentally installed 32GBs
<jasper22> if I do: sudo dmidecode -t 16  I see in Maximum capacity is : 32GB
<jasper22> but in other tools like free -mh   or top  I see different memory size
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: ok, what is the output of:  uname -a
<jasper22> Linux storage 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:26:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<marianne> ActionParsnip: no output from it...
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: great, run:   free -m    and pastebin the output please
<student> helooooooooooooo
<student> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<student> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<student> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<student> hiiiiiiiiiii
<ActionParsnip> marianne: it will output something
<seednode> ... hi again, student.
<FloodBot1> student: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheLordOfTime> student, do you have a support question?
<seednode> No, he's just being student. Someone call ops?
<BoozeWooz> form hi :p
<jasper22> ActionParsnip: here you go:  http://pastebin.com/vSpeXZW9
<student> yes
<TheLordOfTime> seednode, you should let them speak for themselves, thanks.
<OerHeks> jasper22, if your motherboard is limited to 32 gb, total size of memory will include cache, videomemory and such, so usable working memory could be less than 32 gb.
<TheLordOfTime> student, so ask your support question/
<aconbere> hey folks, I have an issue with the way that ubuntu 12.04 is updating resolv.conf (I know it changed). basically /run/resolveconf/interfaces/wlan0.dhclient has the right info in it, but the generated resolv.conf does not. I don't use network manager (I use wicd), but everything up to the generation of resolv.conf seems to be working...
<ActionParsnip> seednode: you can do it
<student> i put 512
<seednode> TheLordOfTime: I'm just basing it off of his actions yesterday.
<student> ram
<ActionParsnip> seednode: just type:   !ops
<student> into motherbord
<seednode> TheLordOfTime: This isn't unfounded annoyance; he was being a bother yesterday.
<student> and is again slow
<jasper22> OerHeks: I mean I actually push Kingston 8G panels in memory slots
<seednode> Brb.
<MrCoder> I am doing this "mount -t overlayfs -o lowerdir=/home/user/org,upperdir=/home/user/overlay overlayfs /home/user/dest" and getting this..."mount: special device overlayfs does not exist"... Whats going on?
<student> are u hereeeee
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: does the RAM show in BIOS?
<student> ?????????
<ActionParsnip> student: many are
<ActionParsnip> student: in fact 1709, including you
<Ampersand> Hi everyone!  I have a question: is there a way to make Empathy remember the Yahoo aliases? Whenever I set them, if i go offline and online again, they're all reset, showing the user ID rather than the alias I've set up. Is there a way to fix this?
<student> what includin me
<jasper22> ActionParsnip: Hmmmm....
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: is it 32Gb max per slot of the mtherboard?
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: or 32gb max total
<aconbere> huh
<aconbere> resolve.conf.d/original has 192.168.1.1 in it!
<marianne> ActionParsnip: here you go... the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1410373/
<aconbere> blah
<aconbere> that would do it
<OerHeks> jasper22, i see, you have 8 gb visible.
<jennie> I am trying to check ubuntu's partition for bad files but I am getting this error , help please http://picturepush.com/public/11563366
<jasper22> OerHeks: yes. But why not 32Gb ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, Im trying to connect my nexus 7 to ubuntu (on a vm, i have the right drivers for the host OS and i can see it on the host OS) but it doesnt seem to be recognised, even through I made a udev rule for it]
<ActionParsnip> marianne: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<jasper22> ActionParsnip:  here is complet output:  http://pastebin.com/hT7cL5Qa
<jasper22> OerHeks: here is complete output: http://pastebin.com/hT7cL5Qa
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: ok and what configuration of memory sticks did you insert?
<Onepamopa> ActionParsnip 32gb per slot? that's not possible my friend ;)
<jasper22> ActionParsnip: ??? What do you mean ?
<OerHeks> jasper22, hard to say, is ee 2x error in dmidecode .. sounds like incompatible ram
<jasper22> ActionParsnip: There's only 4 slots and I insert to each one Kingstone 8Gb
<OerHeks> jasper22, or faulty motherboard, or your motherboard needs a bios update
<jasper22> OerHeks: yeah yeah - resintall the system
<jasper22> Any other suggestion ?
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: does it show in BIOS when you access it?
<jasper22> ActionParsnip: it's mean I must restart the computer.... does the dmidecode output is not enought ?
<jasper22> ActionParsnip: ok - wait a sec
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: why not http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-32gb-ddr3-ram-stick-revealed-1847404/
<wasabi> Well, got the thing detecting networks. Can't join one though.
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239425&Tpk=32Gb   not a bad price
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, Im trying to connect my nexus 7 to ubuntu (on a vm, i have the right drivers for the host OS and i can see it on the host OS) but it doesnt seem to be recognised, even through I made a udev rule for it :(
<jennie> I am trying to check NTFS  partition for bad files but I am getting this error , help please http://picturepush.com/public/11563366
<ActionParsnip> Onepamopa: so, why is it not possible?
<Nik05> ok my problem is a bug in an older rkhunter version. Ubuntu has this older version
<elena-IK> I searched for banshee in software center, it shows up 3 times ( http://s8.postimage.org/bulutzu43/banshee.png ). rhythmbox shows up twice. bug?
<ActionParsnip> elena-IK: i don't suggest you check NTFS with anything but windows
<aconbere> welp, that fixed it
<aconbere> now WHY would someone think that I always want 192.168.1.1 in my resolv chain?
<aconbere> :P
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: you mean you do suggest?
<marianne> ActionParsnip: tried it a couple times... no output... its being a troll
<shroud> WhereIsMySpoon: the first thing you want to check is whether it shows up in lsusb - to make sure it's actually passed-thru to the vm
<WhereIsMySpoon> wait never mind, the amount of negatives in tha tsentence confused me
<elena-IK> ActionParsnip: you HLed the wrong person
<WeThePeople> how do i turn off effects for ubuntu DE
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: no, ntfs is proprietary to microsoft, so useing microsoft's tools is wise
<WhereIsMySpoon> shroud: Bus 001 Device 028: ID 80ee:0021 VirtualBox USB Tablet
<shroud> that's your mouse
<WhereIsMySpoon> it says tablet
<WhereIsMySpoon> <_>
<ActionParsnip> elena-IK: thanks :)
<shroud> yes, it does, it really is your mouse though - in tablet mode
<ActionParsnip> jennie: i don't suggest you check NTFS with anything but windows
<WhereIsMySpoon> shroud: Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub is the other output of lsusb
<WhereIsMySpoon> thats it
<shroud> that's the usb port/hub
<WeThePeople> is it possible to use a primary partition as a swap area
<WhereIsMySpoon> shroud: i dont have a usb hub
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: sure, it can be any partition type
<jennie> I want to do it because explorer.exe is getting unstable always when I access it
<kelvinella> hi i need help here, i have an hp laptop, i just boot it up with ubuntu 12.04 liveCD usb drive, the desktop is upside down?  how to fix that?
<shroud> WhereIsMySpoon: uh yeah, you do, your vm does anyway
<ActionParsnip> jennie: tried safe mode?
<jennie> yes
<WhereIsMySpoon> shroud: i meant i dont have a hardware usb hub
<jennie> tried many other things too
<kelvinella> everything is fine until after i click try ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jennie: got your windows install CD?
<WhereIsMySpoon> in any case, so my nexus 7 isnt going through to the VM
<WhereIsMySpoon> any idea why?
<shroud> WhereIsMySpoon: so it would seem, check virtualbox's settings and make sure it's actually being passed-through to the vm
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: what excat model?
<jennie> but the problem is explorer.exe is onoly getting unstalbe while acceessing that 1.7tb partition , all others are working fine
<kelvinella> HP ProBook 4520s
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, HP ProBook 4520s
<ActionParsnip> jennie: the tools in Linux for NTFS are a best effort attempt, so the scans etc are not 100%. You should ask in ##windows
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i am going to try xubuntu12.04 later
<OerHeks> jennie us a tool cd like UBcd to check that ntfs partition http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<nerd> who the hell says the popularity of ubuntu is decreasing. It's even hell lot popular than before
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, is xubuntu faster than ubuntu nowadays?
<nerd> just check the number of people in the #ubuntu channel..!!
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: it will be, yes. Its alwys used fewer resources
<nerd> 25 to 30 % increase then the previous year.
<WhereIsMySpoon> kelvinella: <3 ma xubuntu
<shroud> nerd: how exactly is that representative of the entire userbase?
<ThinkT510> !ot | nerd
<ubottu> nerd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, whats new in ubuntu 12.10?
<jennie> OerHeks, how do I check from ubuntu tools ?
<fidel_> kelvinella: its the same os - using some other default apps - usually some lighther ones compared to the default ubuntu-setup ...thats it more or less
<jennie> fsck is giving me error that  ' disk is mounted ' even when that partition is not mounted
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+12.10+what+is+new
<nerd> ThinkT510: is this off topic ?? are you new to ubuntu ?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i need to install virtualbox and win7
<WhereIsMySpoon> nerd: this is a help channel for ubuntu, not for discussing its popularity
<nerd> anything related to ubuntu can be discussed here.
<ActionParsnip> jennie: you can test by running:   mount     to see if it's mounted
<WhereIsMySpoon> nerd: wrong
<ThinkT510> nerd: this is a support channel, only support issues here
<kelvinella> coz my company wants me to type everything up in Word2007
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: does it not run in Wine?
<WhereIsMySpoon> kelvinella: they won't accept pdf?
<ThinkT510> !topic | nerd
<ubottu> nerd: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<WhereIsMySpoon> :(
<kelvinella> but i need xFig and maple13 they are linux softwares
<nerd> WhereIsMySpoon: ok than as you guys wish. i was being happy for ubuntu and you guys pour the water over it :(
<kelvinella> no they want my hard copies so they can edit later
<OerHeks> jennie, not, like ActionParsnip told you, ntfs is proprietary to microsof, use windows tools to check
<nerd> even this much of words are annoying in this channel ..!!
<kelvinella> and l have been using ubuntu since 2006 i love it
<kelvinella> fast and reliable
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992   gets a platinum review
<kelvinella> i tried wine before with 10.10 dont work well with word2007
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  use a windows virtual machine for Word and save the docs in a shared folder
<kelvinella> yea i share files with dropbox
<kelvinella> does virtualbox work well in xubuntu well?
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  I mean a virtualbox shared folder
<nerd> kelvinella: if it suits your requirment try google docs. then you might not be dependent on windows
<nerd> kelvinella: yes virtualbox works perfectly great in xubuntu or any other linux
<kelvinella> there are apparently two versions of virtualbox, one from ubuntu repo one from sun, which one is better?
<kelvinella> google doc doesnt work well
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: there has been a lot of changes since then, its a lot better. You can also use openoffice and you should be ok
<nerd> kelvinella: go for ubuntu repo one as it is more stable and checked by ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  even if you install it from teh repos, you'l get oracle
<kelvinella> i need many extra stuffs from real version of word2007
<jasper22> ActionParsnip: yeah - I see 32Gb installed in BIOS
<nerd> kelvinella: if you need latest features then install from the virtualbox site
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, how do i auto hide the side panel in ubuntu DE in 12.04
<marianne> ActionParsnip: here is that output...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410404/
<jasper22> ActionParsnip: Sorry - I forgot to tell you that this is XEN computer
<kelvinella> which one is faster running win7?  one from ubuntu repo or official site in virtualbox?
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: should be in the settings
<nerd> WeThePeople: check the background option in that there is an option to auto hide the panel.
<kelvinella> actually i prefered latex but my boss wants word2007
<nerd> kelvinella: run 2007 using wine
<raven> how to open a harddisk (/dev/sdb) in any hex-editor?
<kelvinella> nerd, i had experienced with wine + word2007 before, for normal text input everything is fine until i insert equations (a lot) and many graphics, and textbook it crashes
<rumpe1> raven, hex-editor /dev/sdb   ... I guess
<kelvinella> so i prefered virtualbox+word2007 now
<rumpe1> raven, everything is a file on linux ... almost everything
<kelvinella> deadline is coming fast
<shadok> raven: just use the raw device, /dev/sda for example (try "hd /dev/sda")
<ActionParsnip> marianne: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer     then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<raven> shadok no - ghex2 for example cannot open this
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: I'd use openoffice then save to word 97 format
<marianne> ActionParsnip: awesome... thank you!
<SierraAR> Is libreoffice or openoffice a better choice?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, hard to type equation in openoffice
<ThinkT510> SierraAR: libreoffice is the default now
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: shift+2 here
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: could also use googledocs
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, still cant figure out how to insert latex code in openoffice plus word2007 is really easy to use compare to openoffice
<SierraAR> ThinkT510: Yes, but that doesn't really answer the question though. I plan on working with files that are also created and edited using MS Office 2010
<ThinkT510> kelvinella: then stick to vbox
<kelvinella> openoffice > word 2003 or before BUT word 2007 > openoffice
<gypsymauro> hi
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: latex code is just text...so copy and paste it in as you need
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, it doesnt work in openoffice
<Nik05> select it, copy it, paste it
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  try libreoffice
<kelvinella> i try both
<gypsymauro> I done a mistake on a 10.04 with lvm , I boot with a live distro and I changed a group name , changed correctly the fstab but I forgot to update grub, now I restart the live I mount the root fs but /boot folder is empty (?!?) wtf?
<kelvinella> if you type $\frac{1}{2}$ it doesnt give you one half
<Nik05> no kelvinella it will give you $\frac{1}{2}$
<kelvinella> abiword does general equations with latex i tried
<kelvinella> but abiword is hard to make it beautiful
<Nik05> kelvinella use texlive
<kelvinella> do u know latex?
<Nik05> ofcourse
<quake_guy> anyone know why I would have an internet connection via my broser but when I go to do software updates it say I have no internet connection. I had to manually tell it to connect. I am running 12.04 as a guest in virtualbox. The network icon in the upper right says I have never used my eth0 connection even though I am online
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/latext.odt     I just did it. Copied and pasted some text from the web.
<tonpen1973> ciao
<tonpen1973> !list
<ubottu> tonpen1973: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TheLordOfTime> quake_guy, perhaps network level filtering?
<TheLordOfTime> quake_guy, i've seen that on several corporate, university, and small-business networks.
<quake_guy> TheLordOfTime, actually the issue is a combination of my home and work system both of which have 12.04 as a guest. But it all worked fine in 10.04
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: how come I can paste Latex code into the file?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, not the code i want the equations
<raven> shadok ?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, not the code if u use latex u know what i mean
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: have you asked in the latex channel, see what they use and how?
<kelvinella> http://mathbin.net/121767 see link
<guilhermekfe> what is the best system status widget for ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> !best | guilhermekfe
<ubottu> guilhermekfe: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kelvinella> this is what i mean, if i type in $$\int_0^\infty\sin(x)\;dx$$ it will give me the integral shown on that site
<guilhermekfe> ThinkT510: :)
<guilhermekfe> ok, I don't know of any application that actually could do that, could some one point me out?
<guilhermekfe> (coming from win, here)
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: there is no single best anything for any OS
<escott> kelvinella, there is a #latex question if you have a specific tex question
<dr_willis> conky is very popular guilhermekfe
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: do you want to see Ram use, CPU use etc?
<guilhermekfe> ActionParsnip: sure thing
<bazhang> guilhermekfe, conky for one, gnome-shell has a ton of extensions for that, visit their site
<guilhermekfe> ActionParsnip: exactly
<kelvinella> i dont have tex question i have a question how to insert latex equation in openoffice or libreoffice
<guilhermekfe> dr_willis: thank you!
<dr_willis> this is the bestrc channel however.... ;-)
<guilhermekfe> bazhang: gotta check it out :)
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: conky (as dr_willis) stated is pretty flexible. There are ones for the indicator panel too
<escott> kelvinella, why not just write your document in tex
<kelvinella> my boss or colleague then dont know how to edit those files
<nabblet> hi, it seems that filezilla has some problem with GnuTLS - the uploads get very slow (it uploads chunks in intervalls) - anyone knows this problem and knows how to resolve it?
<kelvinella> so i have to use word2007 :(
<escott> kelvinella, there is a math mode in word, presumably in office.
<helmut_> hi
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/network-memory-and-cpu-usage-indicator.html    is another option. None are outright 'best'
<kelvinella> equation editor in word2007 is really good, understand some latex code
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  just installed office 2010 in a winXP virtual machine, works fine
<kelvinella> but none in openoffice
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  forget open office, try libre office, probably more up te date
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: I'd ask in #latex  and so forth
<kelvinella> i tried libreoffice same thing
<kelvinella> #latex is like dead
<raven> how to open a harddisk (/dev/sdb) in any hex-editor?
<escott> raven, $EDITOR /dev/sdb
<guilhermekfe> ActionParsnip: sure, that depends on your need, but now, I'm getting along to conky
<raven> escott ghex2 for example cant open /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: exactly, and everyones needs aren't the same, hence there is no single best, only options
<escott> kelvinella, #latex is just going to tell you to use tex. you are coming up against the "better competitor problem" if an open-source project has a better competitor for some feature it often just never gets built b/c the devs move to the better version
<dr_willis> raven:  why are you hex editing a hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: there is a 'best for you' but it may not be the best for others
<kelvinella> escott, i have no problem with just tex but others cant edit it
<[snake]> hi, my ubuntu I booted it up and it is in chinese randomly O_O
<escott> raven, other than the size of the problem nothing should prevent the program from editing the file except for basic permissions
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: can you change it back?
<guilhermekfe> ActionParsnip: that's just so philosophical  =)
<kelvinella> escott, and i just start using word 2007 2 weeks ago, great improvement over previous version and it can insert graphics and do column or table a lot easier than latex
<escott> kelvinella, i understand that. im just saying that if the libreoffice math mode doesn't do it for you, you probably want to jump to windows and use word
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: its a simple fact.
<[snake]> ActionParsnip, well, I'm in the language thing and I clicked some buttons(which I can't read) and it didn't change anything....
<raven> escott i tried with sudo and with normal user
<guilhermekfe> ActionParsnip: and true for almost anything
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  you said abiword can handle what you want, it's just not very beautiful <-- what's more important, beauty or functionality?
<kelvinella> escott, the only bad thing about word2007 is that some eps pic files cant be inserted
<escott> raven, s/size of the problem/size of the file/; what error messages are you seeing
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: which is why asking "what is the best...." is pointless
<kelvinella> i need the output  to be beautiful
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: all you will get are opions
<kelvinella> like with graphics and look attractive
<guilhermekfe> ActionParsnip: sure thing, but I would be pointed a lot of "personal best" which isn't that useless
<kelvinella> abiword cant do what i want
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: then it's a poll, which is not supported hete
<guilhermekfe> ActionParsnip: specially for someone that didn't know of any option, haha
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: the top button says 'apply system wide'
<guilhermekfe> ActionParsnip: I see
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: i stated conky and the link to an indicator option. I know many
<[snake]> ActionParsnip, ok, I'm going to try and reboot to see if it changes...
<SierraAR> guilhermekfe: Try google?
<raven> escott nothing in the cmd
<guilhermekfe> SierraAR: sure...
<dr_willis> !info gkellm
<ubottu> Package gkellm does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !info gkrellm
<ubottu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.5-3 (quantal), package size 763 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<guilhermekfe> ActionParsnip: Not necessary anymore, thank you, now I know 3 options :)
<escott> raven, you could try dd'ing off the portion of the disk you want to edit and then working on that copy
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: lets do it another way. What is the best antivirus for Windows?
<guilhermekfe> ActionParsnip: yeah, that's impossible to define
<raven> escott yes but i just tried with hexedit - this can open it
<ActionParsnip> guilhermekfe: same difference to your initial question
<raven> but thats ok
<raven> tnx
<Codex_> err, how do I get rid of this unity thing? :)
<guilhermekfe> ActionParsnip: I just have my personal best, that you could stick to, but many others can find it bad
<escott> raven, maybe ghex2 is trying to mmap the partition
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: install gnome-panel   log off and log in to  the new session. Or use XFCE, LXDE, KDE or some other desktop session
<bazhang> !notunity | Codex_
<ubottu> Codex_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> Codex_  install and use a different DE
<subdesign> any help setting microphone on ubuntu. plugged in to the same ports under Win is working.
<subdesign> ie. i have headset not only mic
<Codex_> err, I tried to start gnome-panel from the startup programs, but it didnt work
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> all
<ion_cu_Capra> sa va dau la muieee
<freijon> I hope this is the right place to ask: I'm trying to disable the auto-popup and _AS WELL_ the indicator notification of "update-notifier". Disabling the auto-popup results in the indicator showing up when there are updates. I'm setting "com.ubuntu.update-notifier.no-show-notifications" to "true" but that doesn't seem to do anything. does anyone have an idea here?
<ion_cu_Capra> hi..someone on here?v
<ion_cu_Capra> ?
<ActionParsnip> freijon: just make the update notifier not start at boot
<MonkeyDust> Codex_  sudo apt-get install lxde -- or: sudo apt-get install xfce -- or something else of your choice
<MonkeyDust> ion_cu_Capra  it works, you're in
<blacklist> is possible connect galaxy tab 7.0 on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> blacklist: sure just plug it in using USB. Connection made
<ActionParsnip> blacklist: you will be sending 5V of power down the line
<Codex_> monkeydust: unity seems to not allow any menus to be added. I can't even start programs from it since no menus are available
<freijon> ActionParsnip: it should be settable without root privilegues
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, could the upside down screen error caused by compiz?  i am reading forums online
<Codex_> and it only shows 2 programs. I wanted panel settings, but those are not available :)
<MonkeyDust> Codex_  ctrl-alt F1 and work from there
<blacklist> ActionParsnip,  i plug my tab is not possible look ssd iside my tab , because ?
<ActionParsnip> freijon: maybe, but you can set it to show using root access, then you can disable it as user
<zykotick9> freijon: just a guess, but if your user is NOT in the sudo group, do you still get the update notices?  why are you disabling this?
<student> hi
<ActionParsnip> blacklist: the single storage in the system is a pain, there is a way around it
<Codex_> monkeydust: i tried this alacarte which shows the menus I want, but the desktop don't show those menus? Is unity not showing any menus?
<padhah> Could someone help me with a Search & Replace in ST2 using RegEx. I have the RegEx expression that correctly identifies what should be replaced, but I can't seem to figure out how to actually replace the selection. Details at https://gist.github.com/4205205. TIA.
<ActionParsnip> blacklist: older models had separate storage for OS and user data, newer ones have a single block of storage
<ActionParsnip> blacklist: that's why
<MonkeyDust> Codex_  i don't like/use unity myself
<freijon> zykotick9: I'm writing an app which informs about updates (cause the auto-popup is annoying) with PackageKit as a backend. therefore I want to give the users a user-friendly option to disable update-notifier and use my app instead
<padhah> or the text substituion could use sed
<zykotick9> freijon: cause reinventing the wheel is fun...
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: i'd install xfce4 and log off and use that as the desktop
<ActionParsnip> padhah: I'd ask in #bash too
<freijon> zykotick9: you could also say that for the several music players out there...
<padhah> ok, good suggestion ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> blacklist: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity
<Codex_> actionparsnip: gnome panel used to work fine in previous ubuntu version :)
<ActionParsnip> freijon: run:     sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<Codex_> but newer version always breaks something with no way to get the good working thing back :)
<ActionParsnip> freijon: you can then run the startup apps program and disable the startup item
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: LXDE has looked the same for years, XFCE is similar
<MonkeyDust> Codex_  i use gnome-classic, it's very similar to gnome2
<nerd> Openbox is the best !!!
<nabblet> hi, did anyone else experiecne trouble with filezilla when uplaoding files via a TLS secured connection?
<nerd> nabblet: no i don't
<nerd> what's the error you getting ?
<freijon> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll look into your approach if there is no option for this
<nabblet> nerd: it connects just fine and all, but then it stops the upload, waits, reconnects, uploads a bit, stops, reconnects...
<nerd> nabblet: have you chk your firewall config ?
<nabblet> nerd: all i fould were some forums that pointed out, that some versionf of gnutls and filezilla are "incomplatible"
<nerd> are you behind router ?
<nabblet> nerd: yes
<nabblet> nerd: i'd say normal home setup
<nabblet> nerd: nothing fancy
<nabblet> nerd: also, downloading works flawlessly
<nabblet> nerd: it's jsut the upload
<nerd> nabblet: cool, do you have any other machine at your home.
<nerd> if yes try this same setup to connect to that machine.
<nerd> check it works or not.
<nabblet> nerd: no don'T have an other machine.
<nerd> if it works that there is either prob from the server side, or you net config
<nabblet> nerd: i see there are connection time outs
<nabblet> nerd: it times out, reconnects, times out, reconnects
<nerd> nabblet: tip to troubleshoot such probs.
<nerd> use virtualbox and other linux machine to check
<nerd> i think your firewall is blocking the flow.
<nabblet> nerd: and every time it transfers exactly 163.9 KB
<nerd> temp disable firewall to check your connection status.
<nerd> and then try to connect
<nerd> disable firewall from your router as well to check the connection
<nerd> and then try .
<ndaskal> hi - I am running 12.04
<ndaskal> can't find .bash_history
<nerd> if still you are having prob then i thing the server you are uploading to might be facing some prob right now.
<ndaskal> but history command works and normal keyboard navigation of history works
<nerd> other way round do the dupport TLS secured connection ?
<nerd> nabblet: i got to go now, hope other guys over here will help you :) or you can msg me latter about the prob.
<nabblet> nerd: i had no problems like that before
<nabblet> nerd: btw, here is a nice pic showng what happen http://imagebin.org/238137
<nerd> nabblet: you were able to make same connection before ?
<nabblet> nerd: thx for your concern
<nabblet> nerd: yes
<nerd> then there might be prob from server side
<nerd> nabblet: np :)
<nerd> ok mate got to go now. best of luck for your issues.
<nerd> :)
<nabblet> nerd: i'll vpn to an other network and see...
<nabblet> nerd: thank you
<nerd> nabblet: great !!
<nerd> ya do it that way.
<nabblet> brb
<nerd> nabblet: you are welcome :) :)
<ActionParsnip> ndaskal: the file gets added to when you close the terminal
<ndaskal> ActionParsnip: ty - any way to configure it to appear earlier?  is that an ubuntu thing or something about the release of bash?
<krofna> How can I set up keyboard to type serbian cyrilics instead of latin letters?
<anonymous> hi
<susundberg> hi
<anonymous> hi susundberg
<anonymous> so guys wua?!?!
<ActionParsnip> what is 'wua'?
<anonymous> what you at?
<kelvinella> thanks guys i am out ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<anonymous> are you still there "actionparsinp
<Codex_> oh well, lets hope 12.10 unity works better :)
<JDogHerman> Can someone help me get my wireless working in 12.10 with my macbook pro 2011?
<anonymous> where is 12:10
<gp5st> was the -e option removed from netcat?
<jsparks> JDogHerman: as a virtual machine?  or native?
<chilili> anyone use awesomewm?
<anonymous> guys what is 12:10
<JDogHerman> native
<anonymous> what is native
<morko> is /tmp only cleaned when booting?
<YoBoY> hi
<anonymous> hi yoboy :)
<JDogHerman> It is a broadcom BCM4331
<anonymous> okay idk what that is but thanks anyway
<anonymous> so where is everyone from
<llutz> !ot | anonymous
<ubottu> anonymous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gp5st> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10065993/how-to-switch-to-netcat-traditional-in-ubuntu answered my problem.
<MonkeyDust> anonymous  guess you're not in the channel you want
<YoBoY> I updated yesterday my server from 10.04 to 12.04 but I have now a problem with byobu and don't know how to solve it. The problem is it don't launch on ssh login. What can I try to fix this ?
<geekux> hi, i'm using 12.04 with unity. if i move windows over the edge of a workspac, the overlapping area will apear on the next workspace. can i disable this behavior somehow?
<anonymous> oh sorry ubottu
<jsparks> JDogHerman: you've gone into system settings > additional drivers, i'm assuming?
<jsparks> JDogHerman: and have the latest kernel update?
<JDogHerman> I don't see additional Drivers in the unity System Settings
<JDogHerman> I ran an update and followed the intstuctions in the wiki
<jsparks> JDogHerman: have you done apt-get dist-upgrade
<escott> YoBoY, i think ssh doesn't always allocate a tty which may be a problem for screen
<JDogHerman> this is a new install
<jsparks> JDogHerman: to make sure you have latest kernel
<jsparks> JDogHerman: right, so there are probably a ton of updates waiting for it
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: what video chip do you use?
<JDogHerman> jsparks: I am using 3.5.0-19-generic
<WeThePeople> how do i add programs to glx dock
<jsparks> ActionParsnip: it's going to be built-in radeon 6770M or somethign like that
<WeThePeople> cario
<YoBoY> escott, Any idea how I check that ?
<JDogHerman> dist upgrade is done
<ActionParsnip> jsparks: sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle; sudo aticonfig --initial
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: ^
<ActionParsnip> jsparks: its all that pretty GUI does, nothing more
<ActionParsnip> jsparks: how is that hard?
<JDogHerman> I dont know the video chip
<jsparks> ActionParsnip: how is what hard?
<JDogHerman> it showed video so I assumed it worked
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: what is the output of:   lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> jsparks: the command, if its a Radeon something then its all that's needed
<JDogHerman> HD 6700M
<SpaceRocket> how to convert iso file to img ?
<ActionParsnip> jsparks: nice guess :)
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle; sudo aticonfig --initial
<ActionParsnip> SpaceRocket: why are you doing that? it may not be necessary
<MonkeyDust> SpaceRocket  it says here: with fuseiso
<JDogHerman> ActionParsnip: will that help my wireless issue?
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: what wifi chip do you use?
<jsparks> JDogHerman: this is more of a blanket answer, but if you haven't updated your system since the initial install, may be wise do to do
<escott> YoBoY, there is an argument to ssh that you can give to force it to allocate a tty
<JDogHerman> jsparks: I have updated
<jsparks> JDogHerman:
<jsparks> ok
<JDogHerman> ActionParsnip: BCM4331
<SpaceRocket> ActionParsnip, because I want to create usb startup disk to boot on macbook
<jsparks> JDogHerman: I have the same model MBP that you do, and I don't recall having to search around for wireless drivers...
<ActionParsnip> SpaceRocket: then install unetbootin and use that.....
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jsparks> JDogHerman: there is a GUI appcalled aditional drivers that can sometimes autodetect what's missing
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: also:       sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<JDogHerman> ActionParsnip: did that
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: you can then reboot and it should load ok
<nir2142> tell xorg crash randomly and go to the login screen . its a bug in xorg or in nvidia drivers?
<JDogHerman> ActionParsnip: no luck
<SpaceRocket> ActionParsnip, whats the diff between unetbootin and the statup-creator in ubuntu?
<zezadas> maybe xorg
<JDogHerman> jsparks: how do I open the app additional drivers?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceRocket: one is unetbootin, one is usb-startup-creator     dfferent apps
<ActionParsnip> SpaceRocket: there are tonnes of apps to make bootable USB devices
<nir2142> i am not the first that reporting it its also in ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: after a reboot, if you run:   sudo lshw -C network    is the wifi unclaimed?
<zezadas> anyone here know how to make vdpau work on nvidia, with bumblebee...
<JDogHerman> ActionParsnip: sudo lshw -C network responds with nothing
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: it will, give it time
<WeThePeople> how do i add programs to cario dock
<JDogHerman> ActionParsnip: it drops me back to the terminal with no output
<aluno> ae
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: I run the app then riht click it and pin it that way
<jsparks> JDogHerman: I don't use unity, so it'll be a bit different instructions.  one moment
<unshadow> Hi guys, do you think Ubuntu is going towards or away from MONO?
<JDogHerman> ActionParsnip: WAIT. I miss typed
<aluno_> ae
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: if you COPY the command, you won't have the issue
<JDogHerman> for some reason command+c isnt working for me
<JDogHerman> ActionParsnip: What am I looking for in this output?
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: does it say unclaimed for the wifi
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: ctrl+shift+c and ctrl+shift+v for terminal
<JDogHerman> ActionParsnip: I dont see anything about unclaimed
<JDogHerman> driver bcma-pci-bridge
<ActionParsnip> JDogHerman: ok, run:    sudo iwlist scan     do you see wireless networks?
<JDogHerman> ActionParsnip: is that correct?
<JDogHerman> nope just eth0 and lo
<hamhut1066> hey guys, I'm newish to ubuntu. I'm runnig Awesome because my netbook can't handle much else :p and I was wondering if you knew if there was a way to view/select available wifis, either from terminal or installing some random thing, I have unity installed still so might already have a program I am unaware of that will solve this problem
<help> .
<kiran_> will blubuntu theme works in Xubuntu ?
<questionmann> YO, the following command what is a good default for BURST? I dont know what to use I'd just use the default if I could -> tc qdisc add dev eth0 root handle 1: tbf rate 10000kbit latency 1ms burst 1540
<TheLQ> Quick question: So in the middle of upgrading ubuntu server from 12.04 to 12.10 I somehow managed to ctrl+c out of the entire upgrade process when viewing a diff of a config file that dpkg wanted to upgrade. Now dpkg isn't associated with any screen but is still waiting for input on whether to replace or ignore. Is there anything I can do?
<WeThePeople> where are the imgs stored at for all programs
<jsparks> JDogHerman: under dash home, you can search for "additional" and it should pop right up
<JDogHerman> jsparks: nothing listed
<jsparks> JDogHerman: are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<JDogHerman> 64
<jsparks> JDogHerman: hmm.  i'm at a loss now.
<nxgeneration> Additional Drivers can be found at software sources, Jockey is no longer a part of ubuntu 12.10
<jsparks> nxgeneration: that would explain it
<jrib> TheLQ: is it backgrounded?  Try fg
<datruth> I have a nvidia card using kubuntu 12.10 and everytime I open chrome my system restarts to the login screen is there a fix for this?
<JDogHerman> Any other Ideas?
<WeThePeople> where are the imgs for the programs in 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> datruth  try chromium
<ActionParsnip> datruth: have you tried renaming ~/.config/google-chrome
<gregor_> Is there any way to start application from autostart with a delay? It needs some seconds for connecting wifi ap, and the application needs an established connection
<datruth> ActionParsnip: yes I even just updated to the lastest nvidia driver v 310
<nxgeneration> WeThePeople, imgs?
<diverdude> Hello....What tool do you guys recommend to organize harddisks and prepare raid system on my 4x4TB harddisks?
<ActionParsnip> datruth: do other browsers cause the same issue?
<datruth> ActionParsnip: I've only tried the browser google-chrome
<ActionParsnip> datruth: not thought to try others....
<MonkeyDust> datruth  chrome is based on chromium, try chromium
<WeThePeople> nxgeneration, yeah i am trying to connet the img file to my new launcher for chromium
<WeThePeople> connect*
<datruth> ActionParsnip: I was hoping not to be pushed away from the program as it works very well
<ActionParsnip> datruth: you aren't being pushed in any way, its testing...nothing more
<natschil> Hello. I'm trying to setup my system so that some usb sticks are mounted as executable by default (please ignore the fact that this is probably a bad idea). I've setup udev so that it sets MODE to 777, but that hasn't seemed to work. Therefore I'm wondering whether ubuntu removes the execute bit at some other point, or whether I've configured udev wrong. Anybody know?
<ActionParsnip> natschil: if you configure the file system in /etc/fstab then it will be ok
<datruth> ActionParsnip: I've de-activated all nvidia drivers and I've removed my xorg.conf
<datruth> I'll try that
<natschil> ActionParsnip: The problem with using fstab is that I then need to create a mountpoint directory, which I'd like to avoid.
<ActionParsnip> natschil: why do you want to avoid making a mount point?
<datruth> hrmm
<datruth> ActionParsnip: so that worked I guess this issue is specifically with the driver? How can I drop down to an older version of the driver like 290?
<vivid> i seem to be having a theme issue with 32bit applications on a 64bit system.  where do i set which theme a 32bit app uses?
<ActionParsnip> datruth: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<datruth> quantel
<datruth> quantal that is
<escott> natschil, you did that wrong
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ActionParsnip> datruth: there is the 304 in the repos
<escott> natschil, the noexec comes from the "users" mount option. you need to change things with udisks to mount with "exec" or create and fstab entry
<datruth> ActionParsnip: yeah I tried that and my xorg crashes when running chrome
<escott> natschil, back out whatever you did to udev
<datruth> ActionParsnip: and using 304 disables my screen brightness keys
<ActionParsnip> datruth: what is the system make and model?
<datruth> asus g74sx
<vcarney> Just upgraded Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 server on Rackspace. I've installed grub-pc.
<vcarney> My server won't reboot??
<vcarney> i'm left with
<decci> I have a hadoop installed on Ubuntu 10.04.4 . I want to replace HDFS with lustre. How shall I accomplish it?
<vcarney> grubdom>
<datruth> ActionParsnip: okay so I just re-installed 304 and chrome isn't crashing xorg maybe it was my xorg.conf?
<nir2142> tell me datruth when xorg crash it send you to login screen?
<vcarney> any help? i'm starting at a grubdom> terminal
<overlord> i
<overlord> hi
<overlord> people
<overlord> whats
<overlord> up
<FloodBot1> overlord: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> overlord: please try to talk on one line
<datruth> nir2142: thats exactly what it did
<overlord> how on the line
<overlord> do u know student
<ikonia> you type on online, by typing everything you want to say, and THEN pressing enter
<overlord> i kmow
<nir2142> i see that alot of people nvidia version 304.51 solve this problem which version did you install?
<overlord> know
<ActionParsnip> datruth: tried the boot option:    acpi_backlight=vendor
<vcarney> i'm able to read my config (hd0)//boot/grub/grub.cfg
<overlord> are u man or woman ikonia
<diverdude> Hello....What tool do you guys recommend to organize harddisks and prepare raid system on my 4x4TB harddisks?
<overlord> ?
<ikonia> overlord: it doesn't matter
<ikonia> diverdude: I recommend a hardware raid controller
<YoBoY> escott, after some research, I can't find anything, with or without a -t on my ssh, it's the same :]
<diverdude> ikonia, no, needs to be software controlled
<overlord> where u from ikonia
<overlord> ?
<ikonia> diverdude: then I recommend you don't do it
<nonkn4mer> diverdude: are you planning on doing ZFS then?
<ActionParsnip> datruth: also try adding:    Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"              to xorg.conf in the display device section
<YoBoY> escott, the "tty" seems a pts/0
<diverdude> nonkn4mer, no i just need to do raid5
<escott> YoBoY, i dont personally use screen that much, but i believe you do need -t to utilize screen over ssh
<ikonia> diverdude: so what's the problem then ?
<escott> diverdude, if you are using raid5 do be aware of the write hole
<diverdude> ikonia, i dont know how to set it up
<diverdude> escott, write hole?
<ikonia> diverdude: you understand that you'll only have 3 x 4TB of disks usable ?
<YoBoY> escott, ok, thanks for trying to help :)
<diverdude> ikonia, i tried using the debian install but that failed miserably
<escott> diverdude, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID_5_write_hole
<diverdude> ikonia, sure
<diverdude> ikonia, thats why i bought 4 :)
<ActionParsnip> datruth: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=279973
<overlord> are u man or woman
<overlord> ikonia
<overlord> ?
<ikonia> overlord: it doesn't matter
<ikonia> diverdude: is this going to contain your OS install, or just data ?
<overlord> where u from than
<overlord> ?
<ActionParsnip> overlord: why does it matter?
<ikonia> overlord: that doesn't matter either, this channels for talking about ubuntu technical discussion
<nonkn4mer> diverdude: you want to set it up as your boot volume, or just another partition?
<diverdude> ikonia, also my OS install
<ikonia> diverdude: I'd really advise you to keep this simple and get a hardware raid controller then
<ActionParsnip> overlord: as long as people can type english well enough then location is moot.
<diverdude> nongoogle, well i was actually thinking of making a small partition for my grub
<ikonia> diverdude: you'll need a seperate /boot partition
<diverdude> ikonia, no there is no room for a hardware raid controller
<overlord> i am from serbia
<ikonia> diverdude: I suggest you do a good bit of research on raid and mdadm first
<overlord> i am from serbia
<nonkn4mer> diverdude: I'd agree with ikonia: on this one.  Hardware or bust.
<ikonia> diverdude: you'll need to get your head around the basics of what you are doing
<ikonia> diverdude: then come back with specific questions
<overlord> i have one question
<Pici> overlord: This channel is for support only. If you are looking to chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<diverdude> ikonia, well i know the concepts...i just dont think there any proper tools...at least of what i tried
<ikonia> diverdude: if you've not got a grip on the basics of software raid yet it's hard to walk you through it properly, so I'd suggest a little more research first
<ikonia> diverdude: proper tools ?
<overlord> i have one question
<nonkn4mer> diverdude: I had a software RAID created with the built in GUI Disk Utility.  changed to a hardware PERC6 card.  changed my world
<ikonia> diverdude: mdadm is the tool
<overlord> ??????/
<overlord> ???????/
<ActionParsnip> overlord: what is the question
<escott> diverdude, you might thing seriously about doing raid1+0 instead of raid5
<efejota> list
<goddard> how can i get skype to either intergrate into my messaging icon or system tray?
<diverdude> escott, raid0 is no good for me...i will have no security....raid1 is also not good...waste of space...raid5 is a good balance
<ikonia> he didn't say raid 0
<ActionParsnip> goddard: it loads in the system tray by default here
<diverdude> i dont have enough disks for raid10
<escott> diverdude, thought you said you have 4 disks
<diverdude> i do
<goddard> ActionParsnip: im on 12.10 and installed the deb file from the site and its a no go
<ikonia> diverdude: take a little time to resarch raid/mdadm and get a basic idea then come back with specific questions
<escott> diverdude, how is that not enough for raid10
<ActionParsnip> goddard: I'm on 13.04 and installed via deb, runs in the top panel
<ActionParsnip> goddard: just found this too: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/skype-ubuntu-messaging-menu-notifyosd.html
<The> hello
<Guest44182> i have problem whit ubuntu
<Guest44182> with ubuntu
<diverdude> escott, because that only gives me 8 TB and thats not enough
<nonkn4mer> !ask | Guest44182
<ubottu> Guest44182: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<magma> hi, my sound is all distorted. What can I do?
<diverdude> ikonia, before i can use mdadm i need to have a OS running....and i dont
<ikonia> diverdude: no
<Guest44182> i want to boot windows xp on ubuntu how
<ikonia> diverdude: but I know what you are saying
<Guest44182> ?
<ikonia> diverdude: again, a little research is worth while
<diverdude> ikonia, ?
<goddard> ActionParsnip: ahh didn't work for me
<datruth> ActionParsnip: if I do not have an xorg.conf then what?
<MonkeyDust> Guest44182  do you mean dual boot, or inside ubuntu? you could use virtualbox
<Guest44182> dual boot
<bakara> hi
<Guest44182> hi
<nxgeneration> first install xp then ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Guest44182  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<Guest44182> and
<goddard> ActionParsnip: sorry got it working but not like the other one :D thanks
<MonkeyDust> Guest44182  what nxgeneration says, first windows, then ubuntu, or you have to repair the grub menu
<Guest44182> lsten bro
<Guest44182> i have ubuntu i want windows xp
<diverdude> escott, write hole...you just mean if disk fails its dangerous while system reeastblishes a newly inserted disk?
<goddard> or you can just go for straight ubuntu and use a virtual machine
<goddard> thats what i do
<MonkeyDust> Guest44182  you have our advice
<escott> diverdude, no
<Guest44182> ok
<kion> Guest44182: I dont know what you want it for but you may emulate it with wine
<escott> diverdude, its a problem with raid5 protocols, means that the implementation needs to have a battery backed up controller or it needs to be careful that things actually get synced to disk
<Guest44182> and i want to enter a bios how do that in old computer
<nonkn4mer> escott: doesn't that have to do with the software caching data before the disk write to improve speed?
<ActionParsnip> kion: wine isn't an emulator, its what Wine is an acronym for
<goddard> f2 or f8 or del usually lets you into the bios
<escott> diverdude, consumer disks do all kinds of weird things including lying to the os about when data hits the disk, that means mdadm has to very very very careful or you run the risk of having silent corruption on the disk without knowing it
<MonkeyDust> or sometimes f12
<kion> ActionParsnip: ok, just wanted to give him an option :)
<nxgeneration> or delete
<Guest44182> i was press f2 f8 del and nothing
<MonkeyDust> Guest44182  the first screen should show which key, somewhere in one of the corners
<Guest44182> in the corners shows esc
<nxgeneration> try esc
<diverdude> escott, but i guess thats a problem nomatter what raid
<diverdude> escott, i have 4 WD enterprise disks
<escott> diverdude, its not a problem with other raid levels
<Guest44182> and i was try esc and no particion
<diverdude> escott, only raid5?
<escott> diverdude, and raid6
<MonkeyDust> Guest44182  does it not show "press.... to enter setup" or something similar?
<nonkn4mer> diverdude: bonus with raid6, can support 2 drive failures
<escott> diverdude, whenever you strip across more than 2 disks
<Guest44182> no monkeydust
<lawl> where can i get a copy gpxelinux without installing other programs?
<Guest44182> i go now
<diverdude> escott, yea true
<Guest44182> bye
<superboot> Hi guys. when doing the dpkg --get-selection / set-selections / apt-get dselect-upgrade, the old system is i386, and the new is x64. Can I run the list through sed or something to get it to install x64 packages instead of i386?
<Guest44182> thx for help me
<ikonia> superboot: you need to do a re-install
<Guest44182> yes u can run
<ikonia> superboot: no
<escott> diverdude, the on disk format can recover (via parity) an invalid copy, but that can also lead to the invalid copy not being corrected
<Guest44182> yes he can
<superboot> ikonia: no what?
<ikonia> superboot: no, you can't do that
<ikonia> superboot: you'll need to do a clean install of x86_64
<Guest44182> no
<superboot> I did.
<Guest44182> and
<ikonia> superboot: then why are you asking if you can do it
<ikonia> (you can't - so if you've done it I'd be prepared for instability)
<superboot> ikonia: and then I ran the apt-get dselect-upgrade and it installed a bunch of i386 packages. I want to install the same list, but the x64 versions.
<escott> diverdude, so you submit your writes to disks 1,2,3 and parity. and 1,2,3 hit the disk, the system fails with parity unwritten. on reboot you pass fsck because 1,2,3 read cleanly only parity does not
<diverdude> escott, hmmm i could also just do no raid...4 partitions, have 16TB and rely on my backups
<escott> diverdude, so at that point for that particular block you have raid0 with 3 strips
<ikonia> superboot: I understand what you want, and I'm advising you that's a bad idea, however if you feel strongly about it do it, but be prepared for instability
<superboot> ikonia: I ment I did a clean install of x64 to start with.
<ClientAlive> ok, so ls -R will list all subdirectories and thier contents - but is there a program that will give that kind of list showing like a tree/ hierarchical structure (with lines connecting things and formatting/ indentation?
<ClientAlive> has to be a command line program
<superboot> ikonia: ok, I'm not trying to argue with you.
<escott> diverdude, for that reason you often see people encouraging the use of simpler things like raid10
<ikonia> superboot: I'm sorry, I'm missing the problem, if you have an x86_64 install, why do you have 32bit packages (apart from compatability libs)
<llutz> ClientAlive:  ls -R | grep ":$" | sed -e 's/:$//' -e 's/[^-][^\/]*\//--/g' -e 's/^/   /' -e 's/-/|/'
<diverdude> escott, i agree on that...but that only leaves me with 8 tb :/
<escott> diverdude, not saying you shouldnt use raid5 just be aware of it
<xomniverse> this may not be the place but I figured I'd ask; when I sync podcasts onto my iPod Classic 6G in Banshee, they show up correctly in Banshee, but when I disconnect my iPod and try to use it, the Podcast menu won't load when I select it. It shows 2 files there, but nothing happens if I select it.
<ActionParsnip> llutz: nice :)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: 1. google hit :) http://www.centerkey.com/tree/
<ActionParsnip> llutz: pretty much ;)
<solstice> hi. so why,even though I have filled up /etc/crypttab with the relevant info, my crypted partition is still not mounted ?
<xomniverse> the files do show up in the Music section (where they SHOULDN'T be), so it looks like Banshee is not handling the iPod's music library correctly
<nonkn4mer> diverdude: "only" 8TB.  :P
<MonkeyDust> llutz  i added a pipe to less ;)
<hilo> hello. I have been using Ubuntu 10.04 for servers for a few years now. Can anyone ring in here on the pros/cons of 12.04 server vs. the 10.04 server install? And also, what drawbacks are there, if any, to doing a distribution upgrade from 10.04->12.04 rather than a clean install (as I have limited physical access)?
<ActionParsnip> hilo: newer versions of packages , newer kernel
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: I'd suggest a bit of resarch
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> hilo: I'd suggest a bit of resarch for things that are specific to your needs
<brian_c> I have a question about using ubuntu on a bootable server. i have set up "fog" and it is imaging correctly and it is booting to the .iso images but i get this error "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<ClientAlive> wow. thx llutz. That's perfect
<nonkn4mer> hilo: Is there a problem you're having that has you thinking about upgrading?  or upgrading for the sake of the upgrade itself?
<llutz> ClientAlive: see http://www.centerkey.com/tree/ how to make a script of this
<superboot> ikonia: I'm replacing an old x64 system with a new one (new hardware, everything.) and after doing the dpkg commands, and apt-get etc.. the system was complaining about heldback packages. I then ran aptitude install <X-package> and it said to isntall that, it would have to remove 380 i386 packages. So I guess the dpkg commands generated a list of i386 packages.
<ikonia> superboot: why is there 380 32bit packages ?
<ikonia> superboot: there shoulnd't be 380 32bit packages on a 64 bit native install
<ClientAlive> llutz: awesome. I was just thinking about how to keep hold of it. I considered making an alias out of it  :)
<brian_c> anyone?
<diverdude> nonkn4mer, hehe well if you easily collect 50GB in a day, 8TB wont last long
<hilo> nonkn4mer, 10.04 doesn't have support for the LSI 9750-8i HDD controller. I am having issues installing the driver manually after having to reinstall the OS last night. Kernels 2.6.33 and newer have native support.
<superboot> ikonia: right. so I think they came from the dpkg --set-selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade procedure.
<ikonia> superboot: sorry, that won't happen, a native 64bit system won't install 380 32bit packages
<jrib> hilo: I can't think of a reason not to install 12.04
<ikonia> superboot: if you have a 64bit install (clean) that you some how have 380 32bit packages on, I'd be very concerned
<superboot> ikonia: I'm just saying what happend. I know it doesn't make sense.
<ikonia> superboot: then I would backup your data and do a clean install
<ikonia> superboot: get a sane install
<ClientAlive> llutz: where would one keep a script like that? In /etc or something?
<vivid> does anyone know how to change gtk themes for 32bit applications?
<ikonia> or understand where 380 32bit packages have come from
<superboot> ikonia: Ok, I agree. Thanks.
<llutz> ClientAlive: ~/bin or /usr/local/bin
<nonkn4mer> hilo: do you have a test lab?  That's the beauty of having my servers on ESXI boxes.  Right click > duplicate, upgrade test test test > make live
<ClientAlive> llutz: right on. thx
<brian_c> anyone? i have no clue why it's not working
<hilo> nonkn4mer, I have an Oracle VBox host which I use for testing but the particular server in question is a bare metal installation
<ikonia> brian_c: just saying "anyone" isn't helpful
<bobweaver> j'kogvfv;gb
<bobweaver> 'cgjhn
<bobweaver> vcxflcgvh
<bobweaver> sorry
<brian_c> it got someones attention
<hilo> jrib, Are there any drawbacks to upgrading an installation rather than a fresh install?
<nonkn4mer> bobweaver: it appears a cat has walked across your keyboard
<bobweaver> spilt coffee on keyboard :/
<ikonia> brian_c: it makes people ignore you as annoying
<bobweaver> sorry about that again
<ikonia> bobweaver: not a problem,
<brian_c> ikonia it was just a simple question
<ikonia> brian_c: "anyone" isn't a simple question
<Matriks404> hi, my Ubuntu last time run normally, but today it after turning off because de-charged and plugged to power source, i run browser and system started to be unstable, same with other browsers. Can I check errors on disk or somethin?
<datruth> ActionParsnip: after trial and error I have confirmed the issue is not with the driver its with the xorg.conf
<Guest69817> Hello, I am trying to load Ubuntu 12.10 from the windows wubi.exe program, I have gotten it to fully install and when it hits the sign in screen the loadup screen deforms, and it kicks to a gpu lock up message. I have heard that booting with "nomodeset" will allow me to get to desk top but I am unaware how to do that.
<datruth> ActionParsnip: I never dim my screen anyway so perhaps I'll leave it like that until the functionality works by default
<brian_c> ikonia I have a question about using ubuntu on a bootable server. i have set up "fog" and it is imaging correctly and it is booting to the .iso images but i get this error "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<datruth> If I am in X with kde but have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf then where is X getting it's configuration from?
<Guest69817> anyone nomodeset help?
<Eric-NL> Hello, anyone in the mood to help me with an obscure hardware related issue?
<kion> Eric-NL what is your issue?
<bobweaver> well dell n5040 has a great protector against liquid spills ... close call
<vivid> anyone know where gtk themes are set for 32 bit applications on a 64 bit system?
<ikonia> vancha: should be the same plae
<ikonia> place
<ikonia> oops
<Eric-NL> kion: random reboots on high load with lots of I/O
<ikonia> vivid: sorry should be the same place
<kion> Eric-NL: sorry, I think I am not qualified for that
<Nyhcjedi> Anyone help with a login issue to 12.10?
<Eric-NL> kion: np, thanks for relpying. Any suggestions on where to find some help?
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  can you please give us more details ?
<Nyhcjedi> yup
<bobweaver> thanks
<kion> Eric-NL:  I would start on /var/log/syslog
<vancha> hey there guys
<vivid> ikonia, i installed shimmer-themes (xubuntu) tried it out, set it back to ambiance, and now all my 32bit applications are using the xubuntu theme
<kion> Eric-NL:  and see what is the inmediate event before shut down
<Eric-NL> kion: looked there, nothing in it. System reboots instantly without panic
<vivid> some config directory in ~/ maybe?
<vancha> anyone in here using an msi cr650 laptop by any chance?
<jrib> hilo: not really
<ikonia> vivid: should be the same place,
<ikonia> vivid: it looks in the same place for 32/64bit
<kion> Eric-NL: there is a way to increase the verbosity of the logger, change it to debug
<vivid> so, what place is that?
<Nyhcjedi> i have windows 7, i downloaded the windows installer for ubuntu 12.10, it loaded completly, it wanted me to reboot, i reboot, it looked like it was going to get to a login screen, the screen corrupted, and it went to a command line where it said gpu lockup, and it just loops nack to the corrupted login screen,
<Eric-NL> kion: worth to try, let me look that up
<kion> Eric-NL: I can remember where you can increase the verbosity of your logs
<Nyhcjedi> then back to the command line where it tries to switch it (but fails)
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi, what is gpu card ?
<tdn_> How can I install just one package from a PPA?
<brian_c> ikonia so no help?
<Nyhcjedi> evga gtx 580 superclocked
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  lspci -vnn | grep VGA
<Nyhcjedi> nvidia card
<Eric-NL> kion: syslog-ng-ctl by any chance?
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  is nvidia loaded ?   lsmod | grep nvidia
<ikonia> brian_c: no
<vancha> can anyone help me out with a wireless problem here?
<ClientAlive> llutz: is there any way to make that one command you gave me show the leaves too (all the files in the directories)?
<Nyhcjedi> well i guess the initial issue is I cant login to the ubuntu installation
<kion> Eric-NL: sorry I have to go
<Nyhcjedi> so im not sure how to get to the command lien to check this
<Eric-NL> kion: np, thanks for your time
<brian_c> ikonia: do you know where i can get a copy of gpxelinux.0?
<kion> Eric-NL: hope you can solve it
<ikonia> brian_c: no idea
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  I see that try to press ctrl+alt+f1 at login screen if you get that far ?
<mako_reactor> install gentoo
<ikonia> mako_reactor: really, please keep that sort of random stuff out of the channel
<meddie> anyone familiar with DWM here?
<bobweaver> vancha,  what is wireless question ?
<raptor67682> hi
<raptor67682> do you know if there is a cli (console) program to look into torrents at mininova?
<Nyhcjedi> ok so ctrl alt f1 loads me tot he comamnd line?
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi, did it ?
<jrib> meddie: just ask your question
<Nyhcjedi> ill have to load irc on my laptop as i am on the pc that was having trouble in my windows installation
<evil> did anybody here try out zorin os 6.1? does it have any shortcomings to ubuntu?
<bobweaver> ahh I see Nyhcjedi  yeah that is a good idea
<llutz> ClientAlive: http://mama.indstate.edu/users/ice/tree/
<meddie> jrib : i have some issues with .xinitrc , whenever i run DWM with startx , there'll be issues like no sound and some applications not working as it should like vlc , but if i run it through GDM everything works just fine
<evil> ????
<bobweaver> evil,  maybe there is zorian channel ?
<bobweaver> I know nothing about that distro
<jrib> meddie: you may have to take care of making sure some things like dbus and consolekit play nice.  What ubuntu version?
<mr-rich> Any help migrating from Evolution 3.2.3 to Thunderbird?
<ActionParsnip> !who | mako_reactor
<ubottu> mako_reactor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zykotick9> jrib: that's what i was thinking too, but the arch wiki just says use "exec dwn" in .xinitrc???  so i'm not sure that's the issue?
<meddie> jrib ubuntu lucid , i suspect that there's a permission issue involved concerning the sound problem
<bobweaver> is there any tool{s} that will  let me see all paths (dbus) that are being used well using Ubuntu ?
<bobweaver> like com.canonical.Unity  ect
<hilo> Can anyone help configure Samba? I have only ever been able to get it working in completely open guest mode. Any time I try to enable any kind of user access whatsoever, no one at all can ever authenticate or connect to my shares.
<LordThumper> Is Ubuntu working on any smart toaster?
<zykotick9> bobweaver: i'm not really sure what you are asking, but does lsof help?
<SolarisBoy> bobweaver: qdbus
<SolarisBoy> bobweaver: you can also do it from many scripting languages easily
<jrib> meddie: ha, well that was quite a while ago.  Look into dbus-launch and ck-launch-session
<bobweaver> That is AWESOME SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> =) been there before
<bobweaver> SolarisBoy, examples ?  sorrry I am just starting to get a handle on dbus
<SolarisBoy>  qdbus --literal --system org.freedesktop.DBus /org/freedesktop/DBus org.freedesktop.DBus.ListNames
<ClientAlive> thx llutz: that thing is pretty cool :)
<bobweaver> SolarisBoy,  what are the things like ":1.96"   what does that mean ?
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: could make an alias for it :)
<bobweaver> SolarisBoy,  sorry I will make a paste
<SolarisBoy> ok
<LordThumper> I tried installing 12.10 on my smart toaster, however the toast come up burnt. Should I try to update the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: are there any bugs reported?
<jrib> zykotick9: don't know; haven't used arch in a wwhile
<LordThumper> I am reading the log...
<meddie> does not work jrib
<LordThumper> "Toast not supported" :/
<ProfessorBacon> they took our jribs
<jrib> meddie: what did you do?
<Codex_> lordthumber: my toaster is still installing it. We'll see some burnt toast here too.
<bobweaver> SolarisBoy,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410760/  like the even # lines in paste
<zykotick9> jrib: i don't use arch, just went looking for dwn + xinitrc hoping i'd find that something besides "exec dwm"
<meddie> jrib : err running both commands?
<brian_c> I have a question about using ubuntu on a bootable server. i have set up "fog" and it is imaging correctly and it is booting to the .iso images but i get this error "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<veritascs> Noob Question: how do I open apps that aren't in the task bar on the launcher?
<bobweaver> SolarisBoy,  I am also just looking for man page atm
<jrib> meddie: ah, those should be introduced into your ~/.xinitrc in some way.  I'm being vague because I don't remember exactly what the situation was in 10.04
<SolarisBoy> lol yea thats the first thing i was checking =)
<SolarisBoy> bobweaver: not quite sure - it may just be the return from that function ListNames but again not sure still looking around
<SolarisBoy> i observe some elements in the hash have them and some dont
<meddie> ok jrib i'll get back to you mang
<hilo> When using tar to backup a server, is there a way to ensure all files are coalesced so that the backup is consistent?
<LordThumper> Codex_: I updated the kernel, and the apt-get update/upgrade
<LordThumper> The toasting app was old I think
<LordThumper> Rebooted the toaster, and trying again, wish me luck
<Eric-NL> Hello, I've got random reboots on high load + I/O, anyone in the mood to help?
<veritascs> Noob Question: how do I open apps that aren't in the task bar on the launcher?
<seednode> Through the terminal?
<seednode> Or searching them in the lens.
<SolarisBoy> bobweaver: you can also just type qdbus with no args it seems those numbers correlate to each bus item
<hilo> veritascs, press the superkey (windows) and type the name of the app
<theadmin> veritascs: Go to the Dash and find them there (you can use the search, or switch to the Applications tab and navigate through categories)
<veritascs> @theadmin thanks!
<veritascs> haven't used ubuntu in years, i like the improvements (like wifi/sound/bluetooth ootb0
<veritascs> ootb)*
<bobweaver> SolarisBoy v.cool I want to learn how to read from dbus and pass things to a ui in a safe way that is task at hand . been looking at libdee know of anyother things ? (qt/qml ? )
<Eric-NL> nobody interested in random reboots?
<ActionParsnip> Eric-NL: have you tested you RAM health?
<meddie> jrib the sound problem is solved :D but uhhh i still can't load vlc
<SolarisBoy> bobweaver - sure pick a language and in a google search bar type "$lang + dbus"
<Eric-NL> ActionParsnip: I've been looking in that direction Memtest86 has done several passes without issues
<ActionParsnip> meddie: tried renaming ~/.config/vlc    then rerunning the app
<meddie> jrib it'll work just fine if i log-in through gdm
<ActionParsnip> Eric-NL: its a good place to start
<bobweaver> SolarisBoy,  :)
<SolarisBoy> bobweaver: perls library comes with some cool example scripts to get you started
<meddie> ActionParsnip, just renaming? okay
<ActionParsnip> meddie: sure, you'll get a fresh folder and see if it works then. Deleting is destructve
<SolarisBoy> but its perl so... meh - i like ruby-dbus personally
<hilo> Eric-NL, I would recommend using some kind of hardware stressing tool
<ActionParsnip> Eric-NL: have you tried making a new user and logging in as that, see if it's the same/different there
<Eric-NL> ActionParsnip: I've been trying all kinds of stuff, like updating bios firmware etc. After ruling out insufficient power i started removing memory modules
<hilo> Eric-NL, memtest is great but it only tests the memory, and I've heard that it doesn't always do so for large amounts of ram
<Eric-NL> hilo: i'm doing an dd + stressapptest
<ActionParsnip> hilo: how would it not?
<Nyhcjedi> Bobweaver using ctrl+alt F1 i was able to login to my account at the command line
<ActionParsnip> Eric-NL: also try installing XFCE if you are using Unity / Compiz. If you know it's ok there then you know its a video / compiz issue
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  good type in    lsmod | grep nvidia  anything come back ?
<meddie> ActionParsnip, renaming did not work :(
<Eric-NL> ActionParsnip / hilo : the funny thing: running with half the memory makes the problem disappear. Now I've shuffled all the modules arround, and the problem is gone as long as they're not all in at the same time.
<ActionParsnip> meddie: try running it from terminal, the output may help
<ActionParsnip> meddie: also what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<NikP> How can I replace the GNOME-panel with the Avant Window Navigator?
<Nyhcjedi> Bobweaver nothing came back
<ActionParsnip> NikP: kill the gnome-panel process and start awn
<nonkn4mer> Eric-NL: you may want to install memtester+ and see if you can isolate which module is faulty
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  then your driver from nvidia is not installed . try to install it      sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<meddie> ActionParsnip, im on lucid
<bobweaver> s|from|for
<ActionParsnip> meddie: Lucid has less than 6 months support left, just so you are aware
<NikP> ActionParsnip: Yes, I know that, but I wan't taht when I log me in, the AWN starts.
<ActionParsnip> meddie: can you run:  apt-cache policy vlc      and pastebin the output. Thanks
<hilo> hilo, I rebuilt my PC last week after some issues and used memtest, as well as some windows apps to heavily tax all my hardware (8+ hours running prime95 and some other GPU program simultaneously). I can't remember which site it was, but it said that memtest86 doesn't actually test above a certain address. I will try and find it and link you to it if you're interested.
<NikP> (Sorry, I'm German)
<NikP> ;-)
<Nyhcjedi> bobweaver im guessing command syntex comes overtime? :)
<bobweaver> !german | NikP
<Eric-NL> nonkn4mer: I might try that, the only thing that worries my, is that when trying the modules seperately, everything is fine, but putting them in together makes stuff break.
<ubottu> NikP: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ActionParsnip> NikP: make a small script and to kill the panel and run the app, then use the startup app to run the script
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  sorry I do not follow
<nonkn4mer> Eric-NL: could be a faulty slot then maybe?
<NikP> ActionParsnip: OK, I'll do that. Thank you!
<Nyhcjedi> bobweaver no worries was that s|from|for to me?
<hilo> ActionParsnip, maybe memtest has been updated since that articles writing and the current one is fixed? That wouldn't surprise me.
<Eric-NL> nonkn4mer: Could be, but then I would expect memtest86 to find something X-(
<meddie> ActionParsnip, the pastebin http://pastebin.com/aceX8YAz
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  kinda , I wanted to switch(s) from too for  on the thing I said above that
<brian_c> I have a question about using ubuntu on a bootable server. i have set up "fog" and it is imaging correctly and it is booting to the .iso images but i get this error "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<meddie> ActionParsnip, the thing is i've used 12.04 but it's extremely laggy and slow , its a really old computer
<ActionParsnip> meddie: try:   sudo apt-get install software-properties-common; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chimerarevo/vlc-lucid; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vlc
<ActionParsnip> meddie: did you try xubuntu 12.04?
<Nyhcjedi> bobweaver i downloaded and installed the driver shall i try the lsmod  | grep nvidia again?
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  can you install this      sudo apt-get install pastebinit  then let us know when done please ?
<Nyhcjedi> ok'
<julien2> hallo
<julien2> !list
<ubottu> julien2: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> meddie: the newer version may help. Lucid has painfully old versions of packages
<meddie> ActionParsnip, unfortunately that doesn't work :(
<jennie> which driver should I install , the one in background downladed from ATI website or the one in foreground the repository one ? http://picturepush.com/public/11566810
<NikP> ActionParsnip: Oh yeah, that works great! Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> meddie: does the package update ok though??? Simply saying "Doesn't work" helps nobody, most of all you
<searching> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: how to fix
<Nyhcjedi> bobweaver, that iscomplete
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  what is output of    apt-cache policy nvidia-current |pastebinit         (should be a http link )
<ActionParsnip> searching: sudo apt-get -f install        is a good start
<searching> that will install old files
<brian_c> I have a question about using ubuntu on a bootable server. i have set up "fog" and it is imaging correctly and it is booting to the .iso images but i get this error "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<g105b> Just noticed that something has installed apache2 as a dependency and its not intefering with my actual webserver - how can I see what installed it?
<meddie> sorry ActionParsnip  , the update process didnt went really well , it can't find software-properties-common , and a lot of unmet dependencies for the vlc
<Nyhcjedi> bobweaver http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410802/
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi, cool , run      sudo service lightdm restart       can you log in and see gui ? if not reboot
<meddie> ActionParsnip, the pastebin http://pastebin.com/wFyfxFA4
<jrib> g105b: aptitude why apache2
<jennie> ?
<jrib> g105b: alternatively, apt-cache rdepends apache2   and then look for things that are installed...
<bobweaver> meddie,  what is output of       apt-cache polict vlc  ?
<Klauz> hello experts, im getting a lot of errors on "ata10.00" in dmesg, how do I correlate ata10.00 to an actual device?
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> meddie,  what is output of       apt-cache policy vlc  ? ***
<g105b> Is it normal behaviour to install a webserver as a dependency and then leave it running even though it's bastardising the currently installed server?
<jrib> g105b: depends on how you installed the other server
<meddie> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/aceX8YAz
<g105b> apt-get install
<jrib> g105b: what server?  Did you figure out what package pulled in apache2?
<jrib> g105b: if you install apache2, it's normal for it to run
<g105b> jrib, it looks like nothing is depending on it - I just removed it, and everything is back to normal - but its a mystery to how it got installed in the first place
<jrib> g105b: look at /var/log/dpkg.log and see what got installed around the same time?
<Nyhcjedi> bobweaver logging in as we speak, it did require a reboot. Anything else i need to know regarding this>
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  nope just make sure that drivers are installed good work. but as a hint there is more up-to-date drivers then the one that you have. if you run into troubles. you might want to look at them(x-swat ppa).
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  but you know that saying "if it any broken and you are not adding new options "  then dont fix
<Nyhcjedi> bobweaver :) ty for the help
<jdogherman> when installing a bcm4331 on a macbook pro 2011 do i have to install backports for 12.10?
<bobweaver> Nyhcjedi,  np enjoy Ubuntu :)
<meddie> bobweaver is there any signifant difference between running startx and running GDM? i mean is there any service that only run through GDM ? because everything works as it should through GDM
<jrib> meddie: what's your .xinitrc look like now?
<bobweaver> jdogherman,    you are talking about linux-restricted-modules-*
<brian_c> I have a question about using ubuntu on a bootable server. i have set up "fog" and it is imaging correctly and it is booting to the .iso images but i get this error "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<brian_c> I have a question about using ubuntu on a bootable server. i have set up "fog" and it is imaging correctly and it is booting to the .iso images but i get this error "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<bobweaver> meddie,  not sure TBH
<meddie> jrib http://pastebin.com/fPi9gEeS
<jdogherman> bobweaver: I am trying to get the wireless to work on my macbook pro under 12.10
<bobweaver> jdogherman,  what is output of     lspci -vnn | grep 0280   ?
<jdogherman> bobweaver: Ill check in a min. I am almost finshed restarting
<sta7ic> Hey guys, it looks like encrypting my home dir filled up my drive. I have a large file ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED. not sure i can just deleted this, or what caused it to fill up
<escott> sta7ic, with encrypted home the apparent disk usage is doubled. it is in fact not doubled
<chonkie> im running ubuntu on a dell inspiron laptop so im using ik8mon for fan control and monitoring, but the fan doesn't adjust according to what the config file says it should.  Editing the config file does change the fan's behavior but not in any consistent way.  For example, right now the lowest fan is supposed to kick on at 60C and shut off at 51C, but it kicks on a 54C and shuts off at 53C.  Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<escott> sta7ic, so if you are looking at "df" output or "du" output those are incorrect
<sta7ic> escott: yes I was...ok so how do I determine whats eating up space
<escott> sta7ic, with encrypted home "true" disk usage is only withing $HOME/.ecryptfs (or is it .private cant remember), not $HOME
<jrib> meddie: try something like "ck-launch-session dwm"
<sta7ic> escott: in .Private, there is a 311 GB file according to ls -h, but my HD is only 70 GB
<sta7ic> and its show 100% full due to .Private
<jrib> meddie: maybe even: ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session dwm
<escott> sta7ic, since that is clearly impossible that must be a sparse file
<sta7ic> escott: safe to rm?
<escott> sta7ic, i would not remove anything in .Private. those are the real files
<nonkn4mer> jdogherman: the app I was talking about earlier has been moved to "additional Drivers" under software sources
<sta7ic> escott: ok then any suggestions? not sure how to free space
<sta7ic> or determine what caused it to fill up, should be plenty of space, doing very little
<sta7ic> sounds buggy, all i did was leave linux runing, not even logged in, have 1 virtual machine running thats not doing anything, and it filled up HD, sounds buggy
<escott> sta7ic, (a) since you have ecryptfs you can't be sure it is full. unless you are getting write errors disk full, its not full. (b) see if any sparse file stuff is relevant http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparse_file (c) send us the terminal session output from your investigations otherwise we can't say much about what you are seeing
<sta7ic> escott: I am getting disk full and IO errors
<escott> sta7ic, is your VM image inside the ecryptfs?
<sta7ic> VM crashed
<bananaGX> J'aime le caca mais ce message passera inaperçu
<s3nt1nel> .дуфму
<sta7ic> escott: Yes unfortunatly
<nonkn4mer> !french | bananaGX
<ubottu> bananaGX: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<escott> sta7ic, don't do that. most likely that big file is the sparse vm image file
<Catbuntu> hey
<codeadi> Hello guys... How do I know/change the IP of my modem.... I want to access it at 192.168.1.1
<escott> sta7ic, delete the image file when the ecryptfs is fuse mounted to home and it should go away
<jdogherman> bobweaver: Broadcom Corp. BCM4331 14w4:4331
<escott> sta7ic, put your VM image in /var/SOMETHING
<veebull> need some help here with the correct syntax for duplicity...
<bobweaver> jdogherman,  what is output of dpkg-query -l | grep b43
<nonkn4mer> codeadi: are you sure you want to change the IP of your modem (supplied by your ISP) or perhaps your router (customizable)
<veebull> trying to exclude my Virtualbox directory so I don't back up those huge disk images
<bobweaver> !pastebin | jdogherman
<ubottu> jdogherman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sta7ic> escott: ok so im safe to remove sparse file? not sure what " ecryptfs is fuse mounted to home" means
<kelvinella> hello
<escott> sta7ic, ie login as that user, find the vm in ~/.VirtualBox VMs or whatever it is called and delete it ther
<veebull> can't seem to get it to accept my '--exclude 'VirtualBox VMs' ' syntax
<codeadi> nonkn4mer: yes i want to change the IP of my modem... i don't have  a router
<kzone> hi How to install SiS VGA driver on Ubuntu 12.10?
<bobweaver> jdogherman,  you have ethernet hooked up to mac ?
<meddie> jrib it doesn't work i still need to issue ck-session-launch manually
<jrib> meddie: not sure what that means.  I gave two suggestions
<dr_willis> kzone:  drivers should be included.. but dont expect much. SiS is the worst video card maker/chipset/company for linux support
<meddie> jrib i mean i put both of them in my xinitrc , and then restarted X , but same thing happened , sound issue and vlc issue
<codeadi> nonkn4mer: it's an ADSL modem.... i want to access the Settings page of the modem at 192.168.1.1
<escott> sta7ic, in general you shouldnt mess around in ~/.Private because you don't actually know what file you are messing with
<jrib> meddie: both of what?  They were separate suggestions :/
<nonkn4mer> codeadi: not sure you'll find that answer in the #ubuntu channel...  That'd be a question for your device manufacturer
<bobweaver> codeadi,  that is gateway ? 192.168.1.1  or is it 10.10.whatever did you check network connection info ?
<codeadi> bobweaver: yeah gateway... i did check network connection info but that doesn't help
<bobweaver> codeadi,  call ISP then
<vadrik> k
<codeadi> bobweaver: i'm worried that the local guys at my ISP would be able to help in this regard (I mean with ubuntu)
<superbbb> hi
<vadrik> hello
<jdogherman> bobweaver: yes
<bobweaver> jdogherman,  did you miss the thing I said about           please pastebin the output of        dpkg-query -l | grep b43    ?
<bobweaver> just wondering jdogherman  :)
<jdogherman> bobweaver: sorry yes
<sta7ic> escott: so delete Virtual Box VMs then move the vdi outside of of $HOME and then re-add it to virtualbox?
<superbbb> someone can help me with ubuntu installation? cause my sis661mx isn't able to go forward with the installation
<bobweaver> jdogherman,  dont be sorry :)  Its a good thing that I asked again then :)
<Catbuntu> One question: On XFCE, is it possible to configure it for maximizing windows when I put them on top of the screen?
<superbbb> i've a acer 3634wlmi
<escott> sta7ic, i would probably just delete the vdi and recreate. moving sparse files can cause them to blow-up
<dr_willis> superbbb:  what does it do exactly? where does it fail?
<Catbuntu> I mean when I drag them to top
<sta7ic> escott: I cannot delete virtual machine, it has my webserver on there
<jdogherman> bobweaver: I tried installing firmware-b43-installer but it gives an error... UNsupported device found PCI 14e4:4331
<sta7ic> and all my configurations
<codeadi> BTW, won't it be possible to know the present IP Address of the modem (the hardware not the IP of my Internet Connection)
<superbbb> hi dr_willis, the setup
<bobweaver> jdogherman,  that is great maybe you would like to give me the output so I can make sure that right firmware is installed ?
<superbbb> i want install ubuntu in my pc
<ActionParsnip> Catbuntu: hold ALT and you can drag from any point on the app
<dr_willis> superbbb:  care to be a bit more specific.. where in the setup?
<superbbb> but sis661mx can't
<Catbuntu> I mean that when I drag them on top of the screen they mazimize instead of mazimizing to half screen
<ActionParsnip> codeadi: do you mean the WAN IP?
<escott> sta7ic, you can always try moving the vdi. but it might blow up to the full size of the virtual disk
<codeadi> ActionParsnip: i don't know what is WAN IP
<nonkn4mer> ActionParsnip: I think he means the LAN IP address.  changing the config ip settings from the defult
<bobweaver> jdogherman,  just make sure that linux-firmware-nonfree b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer are installed
<superbbb> at the beginning the display turn on and turn off immediately
<meddie> jrib this was the vlc error that i mentioned before http://pastebin.com/Kat6S0hj
<ActionParsnip> codeadi: use:   WANIP=`wget -q -O - http://ip.keithscode.com`; echo $WANIP
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | superbbb
<ubottu> superbbb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<escott> sta7ic, http://ecryptfs.sourceforge.net/ecryptfs-faq.html#sparse
<codeadi> ActionParsnip: let me try
<jrib> meddie: do you not get that when you use gdm?
<ActionParsnip> codeadi: that is the IP of your router
<jrib> meddie: anyway, you haven't yet told me exactly what you tried last
<meddie> jrid YES
<ActionParsnip> codeadi: on the outside
<meddie> jrib YES im sorry
<superbbb> ok i try nomodest
<superbbb> thanks
<jrib> meddie: what's the output when you start it after logging in through gdm?
<nonkn4mer> codeadi: which, if you logged into the gateway in a web browser, if that's not a menu option, you'd need to call the ISP or talk to the device manufacturer.  Running ubuntu client shouldn't impact what your ISP tells you to do on your modem configuration
<superbbb> my pc is ok for ubuntu 12.04? 1.6 ghz and 1 gb ram
<sta7ic> escott: that doesnt really help me at all,
<sta7ic> hehe
<ActionParsnip> superbbb: sure, i run a full uity / gnome on that
<ActionParsnip> superbbb: helps I use an nvidia 6150 GPU :)
<sta7ic> this makes no sense, something filled up my HD but its so encrypted on top secret that even the user cannot unlock the data, basically crashed my server for having a tiny VM
<sta7ic> BUGGY
<codeadi> ActionParsnip:  and nonkn4mer: that didn't give proper result.... I don't have a router... it's a modem
<ActionParsnip> codeadi: it still has a WAN IP
<ActionParsnip> codeadi: try explaining in plain terms
<Arsin> Alright guys so I screwed up installing xubuntu on my computer (GRUB messed up) and now I'm trying to install LUbuntu because it's the only live disc I have right now. Can you help guide me in the installation? My partiton where I want ubuntu I format as EXT4 as a LOGICAL or PRIMARY partition?
<ActionParsnip> sta7ic: no, you just have a misconfiguration.
<sta7ic> how so?
<ActionParsnip> sta7ic: I have many tiny VMs and have no issue
<Arsin> And where should the mount point be?
<escott> sta7ic, since you havent shown us anything about the file in question we can only speculate. but having vm images inside ecryptfs with sparse files seems a bad idea
<codeadi> ActionParsnip: I want to access the settings page of my Modem and set the page at 192.168.1.1
<bobweaver> Arsin,  what did you do to grub ?
<ActionParsnip> sta7ic: the possibilities are so astronomical it is impossible to reply
<meddie> jrib  vlc
<meddie> VLC media player 1.0.6 Goldeneye
<meddie> [0x97cc148] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<escott> sta7ic, also you do realize that the sparse filesystem disappears the moment you logout so its not appropriate for an always running vm
<meddie> ugh sorry
<ActionParsnip> codeadi: then use a web browser, if not then use telnet in a terminal
<meddie> jrib that's the output when im using GDM
<jrib> meddie: what does your .xinitrc look like now?
<sta7ic> escott: I dont really care about encryption, what if I just try to disable encrypted home
<ActionParsnip> sta7ic: what do the systems do?
<sta7ic> ActionParsnip: stfu *ignored*
<Arsin> bobweaver: had BT5 installed, popped a live CD of XUbuntu, clicked "Replace with XUbunutu" it installed, restarted and I got "GRUB Rescue" in a panic went into Xubuntu live to delete the partition that had Xubuntu, now I have a free partition and grub is still messed up
<ActionParsnip> sta7ic: oh boohoo
<codeadi> ActionParsnip: I would use the web browser :), but presently it isn't configured at 192.168.1.1... I don't know the 'present' IP of the modem
<IdleOne> !language | sta7ic
<ubottu> sta7ic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<escott> sta7ic, if you are going to be that way ill ignore you to
<IdleOne> sta7ic: Also watch the attitude please
<meddie> jrib http://pastebin.com/PyMFPrX4
<ActionParsnip> sta7ic: nice way to alienate yourself, wll done
<Arsin> bobweaver:Now I have a Win7 partition, then Free space, then SWAP
<llutz> codeadi: "ifconfig" or "route -n" should tell you
<jrib> meddie: but now your launching dwm twice...
<jrib> you're even
<codeadi> llutz: it isn't
<meddie> OH GOD I MISLOOKED
<ActionParsnip> codeadi: you could use nmap and scan the 192.0.0.0/8 network
<iCelebrity> hello
<jrib> meddie: also look at the EXAMPLES section of dbus-launch to see the recommended way to use dbus-launch in ~/.xinitrc
<bobweaver> Arsin,  so you want to use the freespace as / for lubuntu  now ?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: better to scan 192.168.0.0/16    to avoid abuse-mails
<iCelebrity> how is everyone?
<codeadi> ActionParsnip: that went over my head... what do i need to do?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: haha thanks, starving and can smell food :)
<bobweaver> jrib,  wow that is cool !
<ActionParsnip> codeadi: you can scan the subnet using nmap to see what systems are on the network
<jrib> bobweaver: ?
<bobweaver> dbus stuff jrib  (I am focal on dbus study atm)
<jrib> bobweaver: oh
<nonkn4mer> codeadi: and route -n doesn't show you default gateway address?
<jrib> meddie: also this thing you do with pulse, I don't think it's necessary
<codeadi> nonkn4mer: no... it isn't working in my browser
<nonkn4mer> route -n is a terminal command
<Klauz> ecryptfs just sounds like more trouble than it's worth, although i respect the need for privacy and data protection
<llutz> codeadi: pastebin "ifconfig" or "route -n"  please
<codeadi> nonkn4mer: i mean the gateway address mentioned in terminal doesn't work in browser
<codeadi> :)
<shPikachu> hi ppl
<shPikachu> im trying to connect 7 FTDI rs232- usb adapters to my pc using a hub
<shPikachu> each has a data stream
<shPikachu> when i plug the 7th while the others 6 are plugged in, it doesnt tx or rx, but when i plug it alone, it works
<FloodBot1> shPikachu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nonkn4mer> codeadi: then you may want to do a hard reset on the device and set back to factory defaults
<codeadi> llutz: wait a second
<codeadi> ActionParsnip: what do i need to do with nmap... i have installed it
<Arsin> bobweaver: For now, just so I can boot to Windows or ubuntu
<Arsin> Ultimate goal is have xubuntu
<dr_willis> shPikachu:  check dmesg output for errors.. its possible your hub cane power that many
<meddie> jrib really? i shall remove it then. and uh is this a correct way the man page did not state a clear way of putting dbus-launch in xinitrc (eval `dbus-launch`
<meddie> export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS)
<dr_willis> cant
<codeadi> nonkn4mer: reset on device doesn't work either... i have tried that
<shPikachu> i already did dmesg | grep FTDI
<rymate1234> Kguys
<shPikachu> it doesnt seems to be any error
<rymate1234> simple question
<rymate1234> what package to get for an mp3 decoded/encoder
<nonkn4mer> codeadi: hard reset?  typically done by holding a paperclip in a tiny hole for 20-30 seconds while powered on?
<llutz> codeadi: are you sure your modem has a setup-page/running webserver at all?
<dr_willis> shPikachu:  try looking at the output without the grep. the usb bus/hub may be getting overpowered
<Arsin> Do I install ubuntu on a logical or primary partition? and where should the mounting point be?
<codeadi> nonkn4mer: yup... done that earlier
<shPikachu> dr_willis : ill do that
<rymate1234> vlc says
<rymate1234> "It seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder:
<rymate1234> MPEG I/II Layer 3."
<escott> Arsin, doesnt matter. you must have a "/" partition thats the only required one
<nonkn4mer> llutz: was wondering that as well.  He says it's not a router, so not sure why you'd need to config a modem, which just hands off ISP to LAN...
<logix812> when did write_files become a keyword in cloud init? I am looking at my cloud init logs, and I see my handling *'s but  I don't see write_files in that list. Running 12.04
<meddie> rymate1234, just open any mp3 with movie player or something and it'll do the rest for you
<meddie> rymate1234, or any media file
<rymate1234> meddie, I'm trying to convert an iTunes file to mp3
<rymate1234> I can play mp3 files
<rymate1234> and said iTunes file
<rymate1234> I need to convert it to mp3
<ikonia> you should be able to play itunes encoded mp3's
<rymate1234> I need to convert it to mp3
<escott> rymate1234, if its an m4a you have to check if it is encrypted or not
<rymate1234> I can play it
<rymate1234> so it can't be encrypted
<ikonia> escott: itunes have removed DRM from their music downloads
<codeadi> llutz: , ActionParsnip: , nonkn4mer: here's the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1410903/
<escott> ikonia, i know newer ones are not encrypted, but what about purchases from <200X
<jrib> meddie: I pointed you at the man page because I'm not sure if things have changed since 10.04.  I do this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410906/
<rymate1234> I purchased 2011
<ikonia> escott: a fair point
<rymate1234> lmao
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<rymate1234> idk
<nonkn4mer> codeadi: that looks like your ISP's gateway.  Are you connected directly from your modem to your computer?
<ikonia> then why say it
<Abel408> Hey everyone, I've been having an issue thats stumped me the past 2 days. My dhcp server gets a DHCPDISCOVER from eth0 which is on the server vlan and from 10.10.16.1 which is on my voice vlan (It should only get it from the voice vlan). It then offers 2 addresses. The phone picks up the address on the server vlan.
<rymate1234> why is no one answering my issue
<escott> ikonia, maybe they retroactively removed all the encryption. i don't buy anything from apple so i dont know
<dr_willis> looks to me like that erorr message is saying the ffmpeg binary does not have the mp3 features compiled in.
<codeadi> nonkn4mer: modem is connected to computer with ethernet cable
<ikonia> escott: well, his purchase from 2011, so we should be "ok" on this media set
<ikonia> escott: but it's a fair point
<escott> ikonia, yeah and he knows
<rymate1234> all I'm asking is the package name for the mp3 encoder so i can convert it with vlc
<dr_willis> or the libavcodec package is not compiled with mp3 support. I think theres extra libavcodec pckages that do have it
<jrib> meddie: you could just do something like "ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session dwm"
<escott> !info lame | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: lame (source: lame): MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.99.5+repack1-3 (quantal), package size 52 kB, installed size 146 kB
<dr_willis> but I dont think vlc uses those.
<ikonia> rymate1234: you don't need to covert it
<rymate1234> thx
<ikonia> (or shouldn't)
<nonkn4mer> That's why that ip address isn't working.  That's the gateway address provided by your ISP.  BTW, it's bad practice to go from modem into computer without a router in between...  At this point you really ought to contact your ISP, they should have immediate access to the answer you're seekning
<codeadi> if you are familiar with windows, let me know... i would tell what i do in windows for this purpose
<shPikachu> dr_willis : i didnt see anything wrong.
<escott> rymate1234, don't delete your m4a's though
<nonkn4mer> codeadi: ^^
<dr_willis> shPikachu:  is this a powered or unpowered usb hub?
<shPikachu> dr_willis : its powered
<codeadi> nonkn4mer: wait a minute... googling the results page
<shPikachu> dr_willis : here's a pastebin http://pastebin.com/NGnjKfpR
<dr_willis> shPikachu:  as a test i would try moving some of them to a second powered hub.
<shPikachu> ok
<codeadi> nonkn4mer: , llutz: here's how i do it in windows http://sunnyideas.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/solved-unable-to-access-bsnl-modemgateway/
<rymate1234> ok
<rymate1234> so lame cannot convert m4p to mp3
<ikonia> rymate1234: you shouldn't need to convert it
<MonkeyDust> rymate1234  i havent followed...; try avconv -i file.mp4 fil
<codeadi> after setting it up... i can access my modems settings page at 192.168.1.1
<escott> rymate1234, usually you go m4a -> wav -> mp3 (but the wav is never created as a file
<MonkeyDust> rymate1234  i havent followed...; try avconv -i file.mp4 file.mp3
<dr_willis> rymate1234:  you do have  libavcodec-extra-53 - Libav codec library
<rymate1234> thx
<llutz> codeadi: "sudo ifconfig eth0.1 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 up" "sudo route add network 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 eth0.1"
<dr_willis> installed?
<rymate1234> dr_willis, nope, thanks!
<llutz> codeadi: err, "sudo route add -net 192......."
<codeadi> llutz: can i do that with my internet connection running
<dr_willis> rymate1234:  i always install ubuntu-restricted-extras package. ;) it pulls in most needed extra codec/libs like that
<llutz> codeadi: yes
<rymate1234> (finally, an actual answer. not just "you shouldn't need to convert it" or "is it encrypted")
<sandman> Anyone know why the Additional Drivers applet might be spewing a ton of GTK errors on a default 12.04 LTS install? Neither jockey-gtk or jockey-text will function (they just exit out), leaving just jockey-backend running (which I must sudo killall jockey-backend). I'm currently installing updates, so perhaps this will fix... but figured I'd ask.
<dr_willis> rymate1234:  i mentioned extra packages needed fotr avcodec like 15 min ago. ;)
<codeadi> llutz: let me try... don't go away if my internet connection turns off... i would be back
<rymate1234> you did?
<rymate1234> oh yes
<rymate1234> sorry
<rymate1234> :(
<dr_willis> I dont think VLC uses those libs either.
<dr_willis> but totem and other players can.
<codeadi> llutz: that worked
<llutz> codeadi: can you access 192.168.1.1 now?
<codeadi> llutz: yes
<llutz> codeadi: you havent changed modems IP, you just created a new network-interface in the subnet the modem uses
<codeadi> where's nonkn4mer?
<codeadi> oh
<codeadi> i used to think that i am changing the ip of modem when i do this in windows
<llutz> codeadi: nope
<llutz> codeadi: btw this is not permanent, it will be gone when you reboot
<Ti3gur> Hey guys. Have been trying to get set up with Ruby on my laptop(Acer Extensa 4630) on 12.04 LTS which is latest ubuntu provision i believe. My issue arrises when i try to login with my admin acct it loops be back to login screen.. Logging in as guest works fine however...has anyone else come across this before ?
<codeadi> llutz: then isn't there a way to make it permanent
<escott> Ti3gur, "sudo rm ~/.Xauthority"
<Ti3gur> im not sure if installing all the gems from ruby might have changed a setting or if some Nvidia update might have done so
<llutz> codeadi: sure there is, add an entry for this into /etc/network/interfaces
<enav> my webserver had about 170GB of data, i would like to recover all the files under 15K, can someone point me in the right direction ?
<Ti3gur> trying now escott
<codeadi> llutz: those two sudo commands?
<bekks> enav: Recover from where? What happened?
<llutz> codeadi: no, different syntax. one sec
<escott> enav, you can use find to identify the smaller files
<escott> Ti3gur, that is assuming you login as the admin account on console
<llutz> codeadi: try adding this https://gist.github.com/4207738      "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<escott> Ti3gur, otherwise it is sudo rm /home/username/.Xauthority
<codeadi> thanks.. would do... BTW, why do you use eth0.1... i had to use eth0 for my purpose
<llutz> codeadi: i prefer not to mess with existing interfaces, just to make sure not to break things. therefor the virtual-interface
<Ti3gur> i am unable to use ctrl alt F1-F5 for some reason. it just shows a black screen with no shl
<Ti3gur> or cursor
<Ti3gur> it makes me think it was a recent nvidia update that did this
<codeadi> but using eth0.1 didn't work in my case... it said 'device not found'
<Ti3gur> meaning i cannot use sudo in guest acct
<escott> Ti3gur, probably a modesetting issue. you could use a livecd, or boot to recovery.
<Ti3gur> okay ill try that then
<Ti3gur> thanks for the help though
<escott> Ti3gur, if guest works but not a user account its either Xauthority or some user specific config issue
<llutz> codeadi: argh, its eth0:1
<codeadi> llutz: gotcha
<codeadi> :)
<Ti3gur> makes sense
<sandeep_hukku> foo(){  $a; disown;}
<sandeep_hukku> in the bashrc it doesnot disown the application
<escott> sandeep_hukku, why not "disown $a"
<escott> sandeep_hukku, also ";" waits for the first command to finish. so there is nothing to disown
<sandeep_hukku> it says no such job
<hilo> Anyone have any experience with vsftpd? I have the server installed and functioning on Ubuntu 12.04 server, but I cannot get files uploaded to the server to have the permissions I want them to. I have tried every conceivable combination of the "local_umask" parameter in my /etc/vsftpd.conf file.
<sandeep_hukku> so how can i make the application leave the terminal
<codeadi> llutz:, nonkn4mer:, ActionParsnip: thanks for your help... :)
<caddoo> i've replaced a public_html folder on a server and now apache throws 403 all the time
<caddoo> what permission should this folder be for apache
<caddoo> and does it maybe need to change owner?
<MonkeyDust> sandeep_hukku  better ask in #bash
<sandeep_hukku> thanks for your help
<deano> Hey guys, i'm installing ubuntu server on an old pc to set up my own first server, i've just realised that the HDD i've put in doesn't have an operating system on it, it's just files. Will i have an option to boot and install from the USB i'm putting ubuntu on?
<compdoc> no cd drive?
<zykotick9> deano: if you're running your OS from USB - don't expect great performance...
<deano> no it's broke
<deano> no i'm not runing os from USB, i have to put ubuntu on a USB and then install to my old PC from the usb as i have no CD drive
<compdoc> you'll need a working pc to put the ubuntu installer on the usb stick
<zykotick9> deano: so long as your old system supports booting from usb, should work
<deano> Great thanks zykotick9
<kriskropd> how can I see the list of actual executable binaries that a package i installed via aptitude placed in my system. For example: imagemagick and mrpt-apps - how would i know what exactly they've added to my system? Bonus points: for ability to list more verbose information and details such as which files were placed where.
<Pici> kriskropd: dpkg -L packagename
<kriskropd> Pici, okay, and I could just pipe a grep for the bin directories then, tyvm
<Pici> kriskropd: thats usually what I do.
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: file `cat /var/lib/dpkg.backup/info/imagemagick.list` | grep -i exec
<mudkiller> <mudkiller> hi! [03:44] <mudkiller> im new to ubuntu [03:44] <mudkiller> i have just installed it on my netbook [03:44] <mudkiller> after that, I ran Update Manager and install everything that is checked, is it correct?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: why exec?
<mudkiller> ow sh*t, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Pici: executable file :)
<mudkiller> hi! im new to ubuntu
<mudkiller> i have just installed it on my netbook
<mudkiller> after that, I ran Update Manager and install everything that is checked, is it correct?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410970/   shows all the files. Guess which the binaries are :)
<twirm> mudkiller, yup, has everything finished installing?
<mudkiller> yeah i guess, that's 200+mb right?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I don't see that on my install.
<twirm> mudkiller, you should be able to open up Update Manager and have it tell you that there is nothing left to update, that would signify that everything is done
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: for new installs the upgrades will be great, after that the upgrades are smaller. That is also upgrading codecs , office productivity and all the other apps you have. Windowsupdates only updates Windows and maybe ms office
<ActionParsnip> Pici: line 57 to 67 on the paste
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I mean I don't have a second column for the .list files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<jrib> Pici: he's running "file" on the list of files installed
<Pici> jrib: oh, I missed the first part...
<mudkiller> i see
<mudkiller> i have a question
<ActionParsnip> Pici: :)
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: ask away
<mudkiller> I have installed ubuntu and its updates
<mudkiller> I want to burn it as installer so I can install it on my netbook or my desktop next time without internet. because here, not everywhere has internet :(
<mudkiller> and internet here is slow
<twirm> mudkiller, did you download a .iso file of ubuntu to begin with?
<twirm> or did you use Wubi?
<mudkiller> yes
<mudkiller> the 600mb+
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: use aptoncd and you will have all the update files on your OS. The app will use those debs to make an offline updater
<mudkiller> ow know, I don't understand that, haha
<mudkiller> i'm really new here
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mudkiller> and I want to master it
<mudkiller> after I burnt it on cd, I can install it on my desktop?
<twirm> mudkiller, the way ubuntu works is that any software you want to download is available to you from servers and downloadable through Software Center or apt
<twirm> APTonCD fixes the problem of wanting to download a new package but not having an internet connection
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: yes, you install the OS then install the updates using the aptoncd
<mudkiller> wait wait
<mudkiller> so I need the original iso of ubuntu to install on my desktop, then install the another dvd where my updates are in?
<twirm> mudkiller, only if that computer is not connected to the internet
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: yes, that is what aptoncd is for
<mudkiller> so there will be 2 dvds to install on my desktop OFFLINE?
<MonkeyDust> mudkiller  can you boot from an usb stick?
<mudkiller> haven't tried
<mudkiller> hehe, Im so noob, how can i make this chat autoscroll? i have to scroll down everytime there's a new message
<twirm> mudkiller, the default ubuntu desktop can be installed as that stand alone disk, but from that point if you would like to install any additional software on your dektop that would require you to create a copy of APTonCD
<twirm> mudkiller, are you using xchat?
<yacc> Any recommendation for an upnp media player/browser for Ubuntu (10.04LTS)
<twirm> yacc, XBMC?
<mudkiller> i see. actually what concerns me are the drivers
<twirm> mudkiller, for what?
<ActionParsnip> yacc: mediatomb
<mudkiller> the main reason I updated it is for the drivers and I want it on a DVD so that when i install on my desktop offline, all drivers are there already. am I right??
<yacc> twirm, apt does not know xbmc :(
<hilo> Is there a way to configure the setuid bit to force the username to be inherited from the directory as with the setgid bit on directories?
<yacc> ActionParsnip, that's the server part.
<pangel> Hi, I am trying to create a VPN link but the client side fails to create a tun0 interface. I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openvpn.html
<ActionParsnip> yacc: so you want a client for mediatomb, essentially?
<pangel> (I'm using 12.04 instead of 11.10)
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: you'll can remaster the ISO so that the updates and packages you want are there on first install
<mudkiller> no xchat. i just use google chrome on http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntuforums#
<twirm> yacc, there is a XBMC ppa
<yacc> ActionParsnip, and other upnp servers (e.g. these that don't have standard browser compatible http server)
<pangel> More details: ifconfig just gives me loopback, eth0 and wlan0
<pangel> While on the server, I get tun0
<mudkiller> wow! how's that? that's what i want
<yacc> Anyway, the bigger issue why my LAN cannot detect the upnp servers on it.
<ActionParsnip> !info xbmc
<ubottu> xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:11.0~git20120510.82388d5-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 24753 kB, installed size 36908 kB
<mudkiller> so that all the drivers for ubuntu is there right?
<ActionParsnip> yacc: its in the universe repo
<yacc> My Linux box just manages to see it's own mediatomb, ...
<BluesKaj> yacc, install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<BluesKaj> I see xbmc in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> yacc: vlc can connect to upnp servers
<dr_willis> theres also boxee ;)
<goddard> rasberry pi
<dr_willis> goddard:  backordered for me. :) should be here by the first of the year. ;P
<ActionParsnip> also plex
<ForSpareParts> Any XMonad users about who could give me some tips on getting it to play nice with Unity?
<dr_willis> I imagone most xmonad users scoff at unity. ;)
<ForSpareParts> (I've looked at the XMonad wiki page on the subject, but when I follow the instructions it looks like it's running in GNOME Classic)
<goddard> ForSpareParts: i prefer using Terminator if I'm feeling consoly
<mudkiller> wow! how's that? that's what i want
<hilo> dr_willis, boxee is no longer maintained
<mudkiller> so that all the drivers for ubuntu is there right?
<dr_willis> hilo:  yea. i know. sort of sad.
<dr_willis> hilo:  and my Boxeebox is in bad need of some updateing.
<twirm> mudkiller, you should direct your responses at the person you're talking to :)
<mudkiller> how?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: I use vlc with web UI. Controlled via android phone. So much lighter than fat ole xbmc
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, Well, someone had to write that wiki page ; ). I'd really like to get the xmonad tiling behavior without my fonts looking ugly and sad. Also, the GNOME configuration has a taskbar at the bottom, which I don't want.
<twirm> mudkiller, put their username in front of your reply
<hilo> dr_willis, I was very upset when they did, I have switched to XBMC for the most part. The recent updates to the Boxee Box have added a lot of stability, I'd recommend if you have any issues.
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  see what version of ubuntut that guide was written for. could be it can only work with the gnome fallback mode.
<mudkiller> ActionParsnip testing
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: sup
<dr_willis> hilo:  My boxeebox still cant access my 3TB external usb. :(
<cdavis> What is 12.10 is responding to my dns requests when I create a bridge of two interfaces?
<mudkiller> ActionParsnip: direct message testing?
<cdavis> I have killed dnsmasq and something still intercepts dns packets
<twirm> mudkiller, it's still public :)
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, they don't say, but the last revision was a little over a year ago.
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: yes that's how you do it. You can use TAB to autocomplete nicks
<mudkiller> ActionParsnip: how can I remaster it? Like what you siad
<jrib> ForSpareParts: you might try #xmonad.  Note by the way I don't use unity with xmonad and my fonts don't look bad...
<mudkiller> ActionParsnip: ow i see!! cool!
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: its not an easy process
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: TAB is used a lot in Linux ;)
<hilo> dr_willis, really, that seems like a really odd limitation. I use the network exclusively. NFS is flawless for almost all bitrates. SMB struggles for the >20mbit 1080p stuff
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  what guide are you using?
<ForSpareParts> jrib, I left a message in there, too. Not a lot of action right now.
<mudkiller> twirm: what software can I install here in windows 7 so i can chat here, Im having hard time to use this webchat since i have to scrolldown everytime
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Unity_2D
<goddard> mudkiller: weechat
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, Also tried this, with the revisions for 12.04 suggested in the comments.
<ForSpareParts> http://markhansen.co.nz/xmonad-ubuntu-oneiric/
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<dr_willis> hilo:  its a kernel issue i think when i looked into it.  somthing with block sizes and so forth. aparently it CAN access a 3tb usb if its  formated with some block size options. (i looked into it a year+ ago, the forum/official replies basically said 'we know its an issue, too bad we have other stuff to work on'
<mudkiller> goddard: ill try that thanks
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  well there is no Unity2d in 12.10 ;)
<goddard> mudkiller: if you want a gui try xchat or just look in the software center
<jrib> ForSpareParts: you're on 12.10?
<mudkiller> ActionParsnip: im not in my ubuntu laptop now. im here in windows 7, researching about ubuntu
<twirm> mudkiller, http://www.hydrairc.com/
<mudkiller> goddard: hmm, is xchat for windows, im still using windows now
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, jrib: yeah. Maybe there's a way to make it work with Unity3D?
<goddard> mudkiller: oh haha
<ForSpareParts> (I'd adjust these configs myself, but I still don't totally get how they work)
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  unity3d is a compiz plugin. and compiz is a window manager.. as is xmondad.. so thats not going to happen
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, got it. thanks.
<mudkiller> twirm: http://www.hydrairc.com/ not loading
<codeadi> mudkiller: you may try hexchat.. its based on xchat but free :)
<dr_willis> that guide mentions gdm also.. lightdm has been the default for.. like the last 2 releases
<goddard> mudkiller: for windows I like https://floe.codeplex.com/
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: https://launchpad.net/~jsevi83/+archive/precise?field.series_filter=precise    you can use uck. There may be apps for Windows to do it too
<dr_willis> mudkiller:  i use hexchat on windows all the time
<hilo> dr_willis, seems like the same attitude that left the PC users in the dust... unfortunate since their scraper does a much better job than anything I've been able to set up in XBMC.
<mudkiller> haha! i like this community :)
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: hydrairc is what I used in Windows too :)
<ForSpareParts> Well, fallback question: is there a way to disable the taskbar in the configuration that launches XMonad/Gnome?
<dr_willis> hilo:  also i just need the boxee box to start with video #1 in a folder.. and start playing.. dont stop.. keep playing Dora for the kids.. it still cant do that last i looked
<Arsin> How do you accept a EULA in terminal again?
<jrib> Arsin: try some combination of tab and space
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  you mean the bottom gnome panel? with those disabled.. what gnome are you ising then. :)
<Arsin> jrib: ty
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  if you want some sort of nice dock theres others in the repos
<jrib> ForSpareParts: why don't you just run xmonad by itself?  What do you want more?
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, Yeah, the bottom panel.
<Youbi> Hello
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  so you remove the panel. :) then theres no gnome actually running..
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  so i dont see the point.
<ForSpareParts> jrib, My fonts (and a few other visual things) look slightly off when I run XMonad by itself. Under GNOME they seem okay.
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, ^.
<Youbi> I’m trying to install Ubuntu from a live-usb stick, but when Ubuntu is starting, i got an error, something like “module 'object' doesn’t exist”.
<Youbi> Ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  thats because gnome is using a differnt window manager.. running gnome apps wont make the fonts look better on xmonad
<ForSpareParts> That's all I want to fix. Nitpicky, I know, but I'm bored and a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to my environment.
<Youbi> And before, there are a lot of Compilling fail
<Youbi> messages
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, I may not have been entirely clear: I suceeded in launching GNOME with XMonad as the window manager. That's when things looked okay.
<jrib> ForSpareParts: tweak the font settings and choose a gtk theme; that's probably all you need
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  in gnome apps you mean?
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, I think so. The default terminal emulator, for one.
<dr_willis> looking at some xmonad docs.. seems theres font antialias options in some configs...
<dr_willis> Config { font = "xft:Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:size=9:bold:antialias=true"
<dr_willis> I imagine its the antialiasing thats not turned on some how
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, That might do it. Also, maybe the theme (like jrib mentioned)?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/159643/no-anti-aliasing-with-xmonad
<ActionParsnip> Youbi: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB stick?
<Youbi> ActionParsnip: yep, and all is good
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  that above url and here seem to have some good info ->  http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/xmonad/2009-December/009357.html
<ActionParsnip> Youbi: can you get the exact message please
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, I'll give that a shot. Before I go restarting my session, though: how do I check what GTK theme is currently set (under Unity, which is where I am at the moment).
<ForSpareParts> *?
<cdavis> How can I tell what process is replying to DNS requests (I have created a bridged network and someting keeps interceping DNS packets)
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  Appearanc setting tool has a widgit for it
<dr_willis> Ambince is the default
<cdavis> netstat shows nothing listening on :53
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis, Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: an app doesn't have to listen on a port to reply
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: it can listen to port 7655 then send packets out to port 53 on another system
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: you could setup a watch on the LAN to see what data is transmitting
<Youbi> ActionParsnip: well, i didn’t tell that i created the usb stick installing extlinux in the mbr and doing some dirty things with the /isolinux dir, to match with syslinux.
<Youbi> But it would be strange it is the cause of the problem
<jsparks> ActionParsnip: did that guy ever solve his issue with logging into his modem?  was afk for an hour
<ActionParsnip> jsparks: not sure dude
<codeadi> jsparks: ActionParsnip: yup solved :)
<nonkn4mer> codeadi: cool
<codeadi> nonkn4mer: thanks for your help... where did you go
<nonkn4mer> codeadi: to feed my face :)
<codeadi> just while you were away llutz helped me solve the issue
<ForSpareParts> Alright, off to tweak my stuff. dr_willis, jrib, thanks for your help! Super stoked about XMonad.
<dr_willis> I dont see why. ;)
<ForSpareParts> Because I'm  a weird, weird person, obviously. ; )
<ForSpareParts> (I don't think I'd want it to be my only window manager option, but I'm glad I can have it around)
<ForSpareParts> and it's a neat toy
<ForSpareParts> and I'm really bored at work right now
<cdavis> ActionParsnip: it is answering DNS requests on a bridged network. I need it to simply be passive so I can capture some voip traffic for analysis
<drRocktopus> hello! :) anyone have any luck with HD2500 graphic drivers for 32bit ubuntu v12?
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: other than the graphic driver, has your machine been stable since switching to 32bit?
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: totally!
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: everything is working great now... enjoying playing aroud with it a bit... just need a bit more screen real-estate now lol
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: I can imagine.  1024x768 isn't even acceptable on a cell phone :)
<drRocktopus> hahaha
<drRocktopus> it won't detect my card OR monitor
<Gunr> Hi everyone.  I have a question regarding a recent update.  I use aptitude to manage my packages, and yesterday, when I ran "aptitude update" and "aptitude full-upgrade" I encountered the following conflict: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Gunr>  xserver-xorg : Conflicts: xorg-renamed-package which is a virtual package.
<Gunr> open: 193; closed: 800; defer: 98; conflict: 178".  I am then presented with a bunch of packages that will be removed, added, and left with unmet dependencies to try to solve the issue.  I'm not sure what to do.  Any suggestions?  Is this a known issue with a recent update?
<Youbi> Oh shit
<jrib> Gunr: what ubuntu version?
<Youbi> Now i got “/init  line7 :canqt open /dev/sdc: No medium found”
<Youbi> can't*
<Gunr> jrbi: Ubuntu 12.04
<Youbi> And “unable to open /dev/zram0
<IdleOne> Gunr: 32 or 64 bit?
<Gunr> IdleOne: 64 bit
<bekks> !aptitude | Gunr
<ubottu> Gunr: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: do you have any thoughts on possible video issues I may be having?
<IdleOne> Gunr: you may have run into that bug above. try with apt-get update and upgrade
<Kalli2> Good evening. I'm trying to view files on my windows PC using my ubuntu PC. I've been trying to use Samba, but so far it has not worked. I've added both computer to the same workgroup, restarted them, put files to be shared, but neither computer can see the other one. Anything obvious I'm missing? (Installed Ubuntu & Samba today)
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: this method has been shot down by some of the more elite CLI users here... but I've had really good success with using jockey.  They've changed its name/location now.
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: I'll give that a try... thanks :)
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: is there anything under system > admin > additional drivers
<drRocktopus> nonk4mer: actually a bunch of stuff just appeared after I installer the xorg-edgers
<Gunr> Thanks for the help.  When I use apt-get upgrade, it says that xorg and xserver-xorg will be kept back, which I assume is because apt-get upgrade doesn't install new packages, even if they are unmet dependencies.  Is that correct?
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: well then there you have it
<zykotick9> Gunr: you might want to try apt-get dist-upgrade
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: Are you able to ping between the machines? [not that's entirely related, but it's something to check]
<Kalli2> I've not tried. How do I do that? :p
<myrkraverk> Do you know the local ip adresses?
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: it says my Intel Graphics are activated and in use... but wn't let me select anything higher than 1024x768
<myrkraverk> then type, on either one in a terminal
<myrkraverk> ping <ip address of other computer>
<Kalli2> ipconfig?
<myrkraverk> the programs are slightly different, but work the same way for the basics
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: apt-get install jockey-gtk
<myrkraverk> on windows, that tells you the ip address, yes.
<myrkraverk> on linux it's called ifconfig [unless it's been deprecated by now]
<Gunr> zykotick9: still says xorg and xserver-xorg will not be upgrade.  It's not that big of a deal, I guess.  Thanks!
<IdleOne> mykit hasnt
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> myrkraverk: it is still ifconfig
<Kalli2> Should I use, on the windows one, the number from "IPv4"?
<myrkraverk> IdleOne: Good to know c;
<myrkraverk> Yes
<myrkraverk> Should read 192.168.1.something
<drRocktopus> restarting now...
<walterwoj> Is anyone here able to use rythymbox to listen to pandora radio?
<Kalli2> So... is anything supposed to happen? I wrote, in the terminal, "ping IPGOESHERE". So far, nothing. D:
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: no new drivers in the list it seams....
<Gunr> so as a general question, which do you recommend: apt-get or aptitude?  Seems like a while ago when I was deciding which to use, aptitude seemed like the better option for some reason.  I am unsure now though.
<DJones> !aptitude | Gunr
<ubottu> Gunr: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: in terminal, did you run jockey-gtk ?
<myrkraverk> 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.036 ms
<guntbert_> Kalli2: I don't know what your problem is, but it is hard to help when you hide such trivial things as IP addresses
<ActionParsnip> Gunr: if you use 32bit then either is fine
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: You should see lines like this.
<ajacom> What is a good database modeler tool for ubuntu?
<Ampersand> Hi everyone! I have a problem: Empathy doesn't save the aliases that I set up for my Yahoo contacts. And I was wondering whether there's a way to make Empathy remember these Yahoo aliases? Whenever I set them, if i go offline and online again, they're all reset, showing the user ID rather than the alias I've set up. Is there a way to fix this?
<DJones> Gunr: As per the factoid, its not recommended if you use 64 bit installs
<Gunr> walterwoj: I haven't used rythymbox, but if you're looking for a Pandora player, I like Pithos: http://kevinmehall.net/p/pithos/
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: it should bring up a progress bar and then *hopefully* show another driver to use
<kelvinella> hi how to share file between win7 in virtualbox?
<Kalli2> Yeah (Myrkraverk), my terminal isn't giving me that. I type it in, and nothing at all happens. Maybe I used the wrong IP.. o.O
<drRocktopus> Gtk-CRITICAL
<jrib> Gunr: the multi-arch issues are supposedly resolved in the 12.10 version of aptitude
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: That'd be my guess, yes.
<drRocktopus> failed
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  the vbox manual tells how to set up a special VBOX share. or you can use any of the network methods. samba, ssh, sftp.
<guntbert_> kelvinella: are you sure that this is an ubuntu support problem?
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  same asyou would 2 real pcs. (samba also)
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: if you use samba on the host, you can access it via the same method a physical PC wuld if you bridge the connection
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: those failures should just be for icons
<kelvinella> but its a huge file i want to share by folder
<jrib> Gunr: having said that, apt-get is what gets installed and used by most so that's bound to be better tested.  If you don't have a particular reason for using aptitude, it's probably a good idea to stick with apt-get
<mudkiller> ActionParsnip: how to use hexchat?
<kelvinella> 1GB
<walterwoj> Thanks
<kelvinella> ssh would be too slow
<Gunr> ok thanks for the help and advice everyone!
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: on linux, you can copy text in your terminal by selecting it, then you paste by clicking the middle button.
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: it brings up the additional drivers window though....
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Po1dnuur0M
<ShaneO> YouTube - transfer files between host and virtualbox (4:21) - 26.545 views - rated 4,9/5,0 (202 votes)
<ActionParsnip> !info hexchat
<ubottu> Package hexchat does not exist in quantal
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: that way you can show us exactly what you're typing.
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: and has intel core temperature monitor slected
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: do you mean xchat>
<mudkiller> !info hexchat
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: ok, so not pulling one for your graphics card
<mudkiller> ActionParsnip: what network should i choose?
<Kalli2> ping 192.168.1.150
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: Looks like you will need more CLI voodoo than I posses
<kelvinella> does win7 inside virtualbox able to read files in ubuntu that is ext3?
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: depends what you want to chat on
<Kalli2> I get, literally, nothing.
<mudkiller> i want to chat here
<mudkiller> ActionParsnip: i want to chat here
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: it has an intel graphicdriver installed
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: That's strange.  [of course I assume you're pressing enter afterwards ;p ]
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: just can't change res
<Kalli2> Yes. Yes I am
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  they are 'shared' so it dosent matter.
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller: then it's irc.freenode.net port 6667
<kelvinella> ok
<Dougie187> How does someone read a coredump file?
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: the first line you see should read somthing like: PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<escott> Dougie187, its just a memory dump. its not "read". you can look at it with a hexeditor
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: what happens if you do: which ping
<phunyguy_work> So I noticed in Firefox on 12.10, when it spell checks and puts the squiggly line under a word I know is correct for American English, it is correcting me with British English.  Is this a locale issue? and how to fix?
<Kalli2> First line? There is no first line. The terminal gives me no reply what-so-ever D:
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: driver = i915  when I check lshw -c video
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: I've taken you about as far as I can.  I'd research your GPU model and see if there are any apt-get drivers for it
<Dougie187> escott: how do you make sense of the stuff in it? :P
<phunyguy_work> like the word "defense". it wants me to put "defence" which XChat is telling me is wrong (which it is for me)
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: Yes, that's why I'm asking which ping, it should tell you where it's picking up the ping program.  Mine is /bin/ping.
<Ampersand> Hi everyone! I have a problem: I use Ubuntu 12.10 and Empathy doesn't save the aliases that I set up for my Yahoo contacts after I logout. Instead, it's showing the user ID rather than the alias I've set up. Is there a way to fix this?
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: there is an irc channel #intel-gfx, too that may be able to help
<mudkiller> ActionParsnip: how to change name?
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: thanks for the help :)
<escott> Dougie187, thankfully never had to learn that
<Dougie187> lol ok, thanks
<mudkiller_xchat> ActionParsnip, hi, testing xchat, can you receive this?
<hilo> does setgid imply x permissions?
<mudkiller_xchat> ow yeah, its working
<reagle> Running KDE4.9.2 with latex and ttf-mscorefonts-installer packages installed. Since I moved to Kubuntu 12.10 I have annoying font warnings. (1) I always end up with a missfont.log in my home directory (with lines like "mktexpk --mfmode ljfour --bdpi 600 --mag 1+120/600 --dpi 720 ptmr7t"). (2) When I launch applications from a console, I get fontconfig warnings:'Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading
<reagle> configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.' If I delete .fonts.conf, my fonts don't look right. If I reconfigure them in KDE's setting, .fonts.conf is back.
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller_xchat: recieved
<SlitazMint> How do I change how the windows resize in 12.04?
<escott> hilo, ?
<SlitazMint> I want realtime resizing.
<mudkiller_xchat> ActionParsnip, nice, thanks
<Kalli2> PING 192.168.1.150 (192.168.1.150) 56(84) bytes of data.
<escott> SlitazMint, realtime meaning?
<Kalli2> I just had to restart the terminal. :p
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: Ah.
<bekks> SlitazMint: Resizing in a predictable amount of time?
<guntbert_> Kalli2: ping not PING
<mudkiller_xchat> ActionParsnip, so again, how can I burn the ubuntu with full updates?
<SlitazMint> I want the window to resize along with it's contents before I let go of the mouse button.
<LABcrab> Hey peeps!  quick question: does "NO DIALTONE" mean my modem works correctly (but has no phone line connected)?  Or does it mean the modem's not detected.  It says "Modem initialized", etc.  Is /dev/ttyACM0 the right place for a USB modem?
<ActionParsnip> reagle: where are you getting KDE 4.9 from ?
<escott> SlitazMint, you could recompile the toolkit i imagine most toolkits dont do that
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: Ok, now that we know the computers can talk to each other, it's a matter of having them talk samba c;
<SlitazMint> wow, really? I just want Windows style resizing you know. I've had that in most distros I have used.
<myrkraverk> But unfortunately, I'm a bit out of date on those tools.
<hamhut1066> hey, random question, is it possible to give a certain job higher priority?
<Kalli2> And... any idea on how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> hamhut1066: sure, look into nice and renice
<myrkraverk> I have a tool called smbclient that's a command line utility for single shot connections.
<SlitazMint> escott ^
<hamhut1066> thanks, I'll be back if I get stuck
<myrkraverk> But what you want is to mount your windows shares, right?
<ricardo_> hi
<ricardo_> can somebody help me?
<guntbert_> hamhut1066: only root can do that - look inot man nice
<ActionParsnip> myrkraverk: if you run:   smbtree    do you see the shares?
<ricardo_> how to install ubuntu in a macbook pro
<LABcrab> Anyone here on dial-up?
<bekks> SlitazMint: Windows doesnt do it, other distros dont do it :)
<ActionParsnip> hamhut1066: users can set their own processes to a higher nice value ;)
<escott> SlitazMint, its fundamentally limited by how fast your CPU is. so it will delay the resize until the window is set for a few milliseconds then try to layout for that size, and repeat
<mudkiller_xchat> ActionParsnip, so If I install eclipse with updates on it plus thirdparty plugins for eclipse, if I burnt a dvd like remastered ubuntu like what you said earlier, when I install it on my desktop, the eclipse will also be there?
<Kalli2> Erm.. I'm not quite sure what that means. I just want to be able to browse the files I store on my windows, on my ubuntu. :p
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: Yeah, do that, run smbtree (I see what I have shared on my linux box (didn't know I had shares))
<escott> SlitazMint, but while the mouse is moving... nobody can move the mouse slowly enough for the CPU to keep up
<SlitazMint> escott, yes that's what I want, I have a sandy bridge processor, that shouldn't be a problem.
<guntbert_> hamhut1066: but keep in mind: higher nice value = less priority
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: It means, run the smbtree command in a terminal.
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller_xchat: you would be able to install it using the DVD, you'd need to tweak the OS more to make it install by default
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: It tells us if the linux computer is seeing the windows shares.
<drRocktopus_> banned from the intel-gtx group lol
<Kalli2> Right, I see stuff there. I see the stuff that the ubuntu is sharing. :p
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: and btw, don't paste more than 1-2 lines here c;
<ActionParsnip> Kalli2: Erm.. that's why I gave the command, it's the next thing to test
<mudkiller_xchat> ActionParsnip, is it hard?
<mudkiller_xchat> ActionParsnip, VERY hard?
<ActionParsnip> Kalli2: great then you can see the share, connect to it using nautilus
<hilo> escott, if I set the setgid bit, and run ls -l it shows rwxrwsr-x. Does the s imply the x that has no way of being represented when setgid is set?
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: unfortunate...  lots of forum posts about your issue.  not finding an answer yet
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller_xchat: depends on ability. What is easy for one is hard for others
<myrkraverk> I have \\ASUKA\wow in mine, which means my [local] usb drive is shared c;
<Kalli2> I can see the stuff ubuntu is sharing. I can't see the stuff I want, which are the files from windows. :p
<escott> hilo, i think "s" means setgid+x and "S" means setgid-x, but im not entirely sure. try it both ways
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer I'm hunting around too...
<ActionParsnip> Kalli2: so you reached the goal?
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: Are they password protected or something, on the windows side?  Do you need to log in?
<myrkraverk> ActionParsnip: no, his shares are on the windows computer
<Kalli2> Shouldn't be password protected, no.
<ActionParsnip> Kalli2: use the network icon in the left panel in nautilus, you can then connect to the share. Once connected, add it as a bookmark and you are good to go
<mudkiller_xchat> ActionParsnip, hmm i really need to do it :(
<ActionParsnip> mudkiller_xchat: its not something I've done. If you have eclipse on the CD, you can easily install it once the OS is installed
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: Nautilus is the Ubuntu for saying "explorer"
<LABcrab> Anyone good with 56K modems here please?
<myrkraverk> Your drive/folder viewing thing.
<Kalli2> My network doesn't have anything but "UBUNTU" and "Windows Network".
<bekks> LABcrab: Why?
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | LABcrab
<ubottu> LABcrab: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<mudkiller_xchat> hmm i see.
<mudkiller_xchat> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Kalli2> "Windows Network" has my homegroup, in which is my UBUNTU. :p
<acidflash> samba
<LABcrab> bekks: To do a 56K server for fun.
<bekks> LABcrab: And whats your actual support question...?
<LABcrab> Does this chat between my computer and modem ("ATZ", "OK", "ATQ0 blablabla", "OK", "AMT1L3DT0", "NO DIALTONE") confirm that it works properly?
<bekks> LABcrab: NO DIALTONE says it all :)
<bekks> LABcrab: You dont have a dialtone, it doesnt work properly.
<guntbert_> LABcrab: only if there is no dialtone :)
<LABcrab> bekks: It is the modem that says that?  There is no phone wire connected to it, because it will connect to a Dreamcast.
<LABcrab> But *the modem* said no dialtone, right?
<guntbert_> LABcrab: yes
<bekks> LABcrab: The modem needs to have a dialtone.
<LABcrab> Alright, so it's normal for the USB modem to be located at /dev/ttyACM0?
<guntbert_> bekks: not in any case, they can be configured not to wait for one
<bekks> guntbert_: at least they need a carrier.
<Kalli2> ActionParsnip: Any idea on what's wrong? Is there anything I had to do other than instal Samba, set the workgroup, and restart?
<bekks> guntbert_: and "no dialtone" indicates that there is no carrier, even after waiting.
<ActionParsnip> Kalli2: you need to share a folder.....
<LABcrab> So my last two questions are: 1. my USB modem is located at /dev/ttyACM0 right? and 2. it can be used as a dial-up server for Dreamcast?
<Kalli2> I am. On both computers.
<ActionParsnip> Kalli2: simply installing samba doesn't do much
<bekks> LABcrab: 1. Not necessarily, 2. Only when having a carrier.
<Kalli2> ActionParsnip: I am sharing. On both computers.
<LABcrab> bekks: Why "not necessarily"?
<guntbert_> bekks: lets not go deeper into modem config (its been a long time too)  :-)  - you are correct in the general case
<LABcrab> How can i be sure?
<bekks> LABcrab: Because it ca be another device node.
<bekks> LABcrab: Just check dmesg to see which device node it is, actually.
<LABcrab> If it says "no dialtone", isn't that the modem speaking?  There is no other modem on my computer except for the USB one.
<bekks> LABcrab: Then it is your modem, yes.
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: Do you know the service name of the share, on your windows computer?
<LABcrab> ACM = abstract control model?
<LABcrab> ttyACM0 is listed as USB ACM device.
<Kalli2> myrkraverk: What do you mean by service name?
<bekks> LABcrab: ACM = another cryptic meaning ;)
<LABcrab> :)
<LABcrab> Wish it showed up in Ubuntu's Network box.  Would make things way easier!
<LABcrab> Instead, it's gnome-ppp
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: What you would type in the RUN window to access it, something like \\server\service
<phunyguy_work> Already Chewed Marshmallows.
<phunyguy_work> (gross.)
<Dougie187> They would be all slimy... :(
<Kalli2> myrkraverk: As in the location of the folder?
<LABcrab> phunyguy_work: Unless you chewed them and are eating them later. :P
<phunyguy_work> I know I know.  #ubuntu-offtopic.  It wouldnt be funny there.
<LABcrab> So hopefully it works well.  Thanks crew!
<ActionParsnip> Kalli2: connect to the shares using nautilus
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: Sort of.  It's possible to type that in the RUN box on windows to open up the shared folder [but it's been like 10 years since I used that trick on an actual windows maybe]
<LABcrab> Later everyone!
<phunyguy_work> PEEAAAAAAAAAAACE!!
<Gallomimia> right so i ran a dist-upgrade on my server, and it spat out errors for linux-image linux-image-server and linux-server. how do i know what went wrong, and what must i do to fix it? will it puke on next boot?
<Kalli2> ActionParsnip: The files I'm trying to access are on my windows computer.
<bekks> Gallomimia: What where the detailed errors?
<Gallomimia> dpkg returned error code 1
<hilo> Can someone explain how chroot jail works? Under ubuntu 10.04 with VSFTPd, I had enable the chroot jail but after updating to 12.04 (no other changes), I get "500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()" when I try to log in
<Gallomimia> detailed enough for ya?
<guntbert_> phunyguy_work: please stop those offtopic outbursts
<phunyguy_work> Kalli2, smb://server/share in the nautilus location entry box.
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: I think the premises here is that they should show up, when you browse your windows network.
<Dougie187> More core dump questions: Does a core dump include all memory associated with only the process that dumped it? or all memory?
<phunyguy_work> guntbert, I was responding to LABcrab - guess I should have put his name.
<bekks> Gallomimia: Thats just one line. What about all the other lines...? Put the complete error in a pastebin please.
<Kalli2> myrkraverk: Well, I've said before that the windows PC doesn't show up there. :-/
<Gallomimia> ohh here's some stuff in the backscroll
<bekks> phunyguy_work: Please stop the offtopic ;)
<escott> hilo, is there any reason you cant use the sftp chroot method
<phunyguy_work> yeah yeah.
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: And, you can type the share name in the Go -> Location menu entry in nautilus.
<escott> hilo, http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<phunyguy_work> Kalli2, myrkraverk, agreed.  smb://server/share is the syntax.
<phunyguy_work> if it doesnt come up, then it's probably not accessible.
<escott> Dougie187, the process memory
<Kalli2> ...right, I've no idea what you're talking about. I just got ubuntu a few hours ago, I've yet to catch up with the lingo! D:
<hilo> escott, is that relevant? I am not using SSH or SFTP
<escott> Dougie187, and presumably just the bits it touches
<Dougie187> escott: Is there anything built into ubunt to generate a coredump of a process that's not installed through apt?
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: This has nothing to do with ubuntu, but how windows names shares.
<Kalli2> Ah.
<hilo> escott, I would like to add encryption at some point though
<myrkraverk> It's usually \\computername\foldername
<phunyguy_work> Kalli2 instead of \\server\share, it is smb://server/share
<escott> hilo, im saying... rather than using ftp you should use the chroot capabilities of openssh to run sftp
<Gallomimia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411151/ error in dist-upgrade
<phunyguy_work> uses UNC naming.
<bekks> myrkraverk: It is \\computername\sharename
<escott> Dougie187, weren't you asking about this last week
<Kalli2> Right, so... smb:\\C:\Users\Folder?
<myrkraverk> bekks: Right.
<Dougie187> escott: yeah, kind of. It was a bit different. :P
<phunyguy_work> Kalli2 no.
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: No, the computername is what it's named on the network.
<phunyguy_work> Kalli2, do you have a folder shared out?
<Kalli2> Oh.
<Kalli2> Yes.
<Dougie187> escott: from that I learned about apport. but I also learned apport only generates core dumps for installed installed in apt
<myrkraverk> Kalli2: good luck, I'm leaving the house.  I'll ask how you did when I get back.
<bekks> Gallomimia: Your /boot ran out of space. Line 153
<phunyguy_work> Kalli2, then smb://servername/sharename
<Gallomimia> oh gawd. thanks
<Kalli2> "How", yes.
<Kalli2> Servername would be the name of the computer, and the sharename the folder path?
<phunyguy_work> Kalli2 close, not the folder path, but the name of the share.
<Kalli2> Right.
<bekks> Kalli2: No. The sharename is the name of your share, not necessarily a folders name.
<Kalli2> ..as in, the folder name?
<bekks> No...
<Gallomimia> bekks: after i remove the old kernels how should i fix this? run dist-upgrade again?
<Kalli2> ...yeah, I've no idea what you mean by THE share.
<bekks> Gallomimia: Yes.
<yoda2> evening good, everyone
<trism> Dougie187: the core dump still happens, it just ignores them, if you want the core file, in bash: ulimit -c unlimited; run the app, make it crash
<phunyguy_work> if you have C:\users\folder shared as folder, then you type smb://servername/folder - also this assumes you have name resolution enabled.  If not it is smb://serverip/sharename
<guntbert_> Kalli2: in windows when you share something you have to give it a name
<yoda2> help me, anyone can? cause a problem I have with my ubuntu
<Dougie187> trism: and it puts the core file in the run directory, right?
<bekks> phunyguy_work: No. A sharename is not necessarily a folders name.
<Virunga> Using the cookbook database on host A, to create a new mysql database on the host B, what are the requirements? What should be already installed on machine B? Could you help me, please?
<phunyguy_work> never said it was bekks
<trism> Dougie187: yes the current directory
<phunyguy_work> i said IF you have it shared as "folder"
<snowrichard> i have a laptop that came with windows 8.  I got ubuntu installed after resizing partitions but to boot it i have to press esc to get a startup menu, then use the grub menu
<phunyguy_work> dont confuse.
<Kalli2> Right, right, I see now.
<Virunga> Ops, sorry
<yoda2> sometimes when I start my laptop, it says there was a (hard) disk problem
<trism> Dougie187: you can also play with the core pattern and have it put it whereever you want, I sometimes stick them all someplace in /var with a pid and timestamp
<riderplus> pdf files with german characters are displayed as question marks on nautilus icons
<Dougie187> trism: Oh ok cool.
<yoda2> so why is that so, and why does it happen so often? I use lubuntu. will the problem be solved when I install standart ubuntu???
<riderplus> when I open them in okular the german characters are displayed correctly
<heoyea> snowrichard: run sudo update-grub
<riderplus> what seems to be the trouble?
<bekks> yoda2: No. You have a hard disk problem.
<bekks> yoda2: Whats the detailed, exact error message you get?
<phunyguy_work> yoda2, bekks, sounds SMART related.
<yoda2> no details, just problems, when start up
<phunyguy_work> failure could be imminent.
<yoda2> and "click F to solve problem"
<yoda2> then when I click F, it fixes, and I can use...
<Kalli2> bekks: kalli@ubuntu:~$ smb:\\krembox\sharing    smb:\kremboxsharing: command not found
<Dougie187> trism: is there any reason a core dump would be automatically generated for an app not installed by apt?
<snowrichard> thanks it said it found windows 8 and windows 8 recovery, lets see if it worked
<bekks> yoda2: Thats a filesystem error, not a hard disk error. Or is it a BIOS MSG?
<yoda2> but after 10 further start ups, the same disk problem comes again
<Gallomimia> run some disk checking utilities to see if it's going to fail. just in case
<bekks> Kalli2: Thats not a terminal command.
<yoda2> yes, I think filesystem, maybe
<phunyguy_work> Kalli2, open the folder icon, and type ctrl-L to get the location box
<phunyguy_work> type it there./
<riderplus> bump
<yoda2> so is this filesystem error only in lubuntu, or wil it come also in Ubuntu (standart)?
<bekks> yoda2: Then what did you do before getting that error? Powering off you computer by resetting it?
<guntbert_> riderplus: this is no forum, be patient
<hilo> escott, not sure I understand everything but at first glance at this guide, I don't think it is viable. This solution appears to require me to add a user to the system in order for them to log in to the FTP. I do not want to give people with FTP accounts an account on the actual Ubuntu OS
<Kalli2> phunyguy_work: The folder I'm trying to share on windows, right?
<dr_willis> for some samba shares/servers i have to use smb://###.###.###.###/sharename   where ### is the ip of the server Kalli2
<bekks> yoda2: It will appear as long you have a filesystem error. Not related to a distinct flavor of Ubuntu.
<Gallomimia> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Gallomimia> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Gallomimia> 3 not fully installed or removed.
<Gallomimia> --this is not a good message when repairing problems. it should list the packages which will be fixed. at any rate, my issue is now fixed. thanks again guys
<FloodBot1> Gallomimia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalli2> Trying that, dr_willis
<yoda2> yes, I start and it doesnt work, but just black screen, then I have to power off, and then the error
<phunyguy_work> Kalli2, on your UBUNTU machine, open up the folder icon (Nautilus), and type CTRL-L
<trism> Dougie187: it doesn't really have anything to do with the app being installed using the packaging system or not, the core pattern for apport pipes the core file that would be written to disk to the apport program through stdin
<Gallomimia> FloodBot1: your opinion is not valid.
<bekks> yoda2: Thats why you got that error.
<Gallomimia> filesystem not properly closed
<bekks> Gallomimia: It is. Dont flood, use a pastebin please.
<trism> Dougie187: apport will then do some magic to see if it should try to report the issue or not
<yoda2> but recently an error came when I was typing my homework, and then I suddenly couldnt save my work, because it said:" read only filesystem".... but it was not in fact, it was just my desktop... bekks
<Dougie187> trism: And this happens whenever any program crashes in a way that should generate a core dump? (like kill -s 6 pid)
<trism> Dougie187: yep
<Dougie187> trism: k, thanks!
<trism> Dougie187: documented on: man 5 core; in the Piping core dumps to a program section
<dr_willis> yoda2:  if a hard drive is starting to fail. or a filesystem error is detected then the OS will remount in read only mode in an attempt to keep it from getting worse.
<bekks> yoda2: Then you might have a failing hard drive.
<heoyea> click sound of death?
<yoda2> so you think that my HD is damaged?
<WeThePeople> are there programs that can type onto a pdf
<yoda2> or was is some software caused errors?
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  you mean filling out a 'form' pdf file?
<gchristensen> I was running dist upgrade, but my mysql root user has a non-standard password, and now its stalled on start mysql. I can't seem to recover the session. Trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 - any way to recover that session?
<dr_willis> yoda2:  hard to tell. dmesg output may give a clue.
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, yeah
<bekks> yoda2: You said so, initially.
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, i would like to be able to type 'onto' the pdf
<hilo> escott, I also don't see anywhere in this guide how to use this with ftp. The author doesn't make any mention of the FTP software, only the OpenSSH software. Can you explain/elaborate please?
<frohike> hi ^^
<tripelb> we
<Dougie187> trism: one more kind of obscure question. Is there any reason for something built into ubuntu to try and generate a memory dump of an application that didn't crash?
<tripelb> we
<escott> hilo, its not ftp. its ssh. i would rather use sftp with a locked user account than ftp
<yoda2> whats dmesg?
<tripelb> WeThePeople: I have has a program that allowed that.  donotremember name.
<trism> Dougie187: I'm sure there are reasons, I can't think of any off the top of my head
<Dougie187> trism: ok, thanks
<heoyea> yoda2: man dmesg
<hilo> escott, I am using vsftpd with authentication pointed to a user database in a file (passwords are encrypted). Users logging into the FTP don't have an account of any kind on my system. It worked in 10.04 but in 12.04 after upgrading, I get that error and can't login with any of the users.
<gchristensen> root     19534  0.0  0.0  49276  1052 ?        Ss   15:49   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -o PidFile=/var/run/release-upgrader-sshd.pid -p 1022
<gchristensen> root     19761  0.0  0.6 112084 50876 ?        S    15:53   0:01 /usr/bin/python /tmp/tmp38WIXD/precise --mode=server --frontend=DistUpgradeViewText --have-prerequists --with-network
<gchristensen> root     22561  0.1  0.0  14024  4988 pts/2    Ss+  16:03   0:01  \_ /usr/bin/dpkg --force-overwrite --status-fd 22 --configure libgdbm3 libclass-isa-perl perl-modules perl libswitch-perl libtimedate-perl libdpkg-perl bzip2 patch make binutils dpkg-dev fuse-utils libdevmapper1.0
<FloodBot1> gchristensen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gchristensen> goodness - sorry
<mariana_> I have an older HP scanner, usb connection which will not respond in Ubuntu. I am able to make it work with Compatibility Troubleshooter under System 7, so I know the scanner is fine. Is there a solution?
<thelinux> Anyone got into Steam beta recently? Strangely enough I did in week ago. I guess they are adding more and more people every week atleast.
<gchristensen> https://raw.github.com/gist/4208952/d6ab2d9e1f030a8002f86f1fc2c7a7fcd50d7d84/gistfile1.txt - I meant to paste this link to my psauxfg output of the upgrade.
<heoyea> mariana_: go to hp.com and look for linux drivers
<Dougie187> thelinux: I got in last week.
<WeThePeople> triplelb, sudo apt-get install -y flpsed
<CardinaLe> hi all channel
<WeThePeople> that does it
<thelinux> Dougie187: Nice, have you tried to play TF2?
<escott> hilo, i understand it isn't working. i'm just saying that i dont see any advantage to ftp and plenty of disadvantages.
<Dougie187> trism: If you think of any reasons, can you let me know? I'm trying to think of reasons as well, but it would help to have some more expert opinions.
<Dougie187> thelinux: yeah, it runs great
<mariana_> <heoyea> I am not proficient in linux. Is it easy to install drivers? I let Software Center install everything.
<escott> hilo, its also a bit misleading to say they have no account. they connect to the ftp-daemon which opens a service process to do the work on their behalf and should change id to something like "nobody"
<usr13> mariana_: sane-find-scanner    #Tell us what it says.
<heoyea> mariana_: software center dont got all the drivers
<escott> hilo, which would be exactly the same as how open-ssh would do it, but then you have openssh
<usr13> mariana_: sane-find-scanner    |pastebinit
<PyIRC> Hello.
<hilo> escott, The server process that opens is the same for ALL ftp users. No matter what username/password is used to log into the FTP, the local user on the system is the same single account which has privileges to nothing but the folders which are part of the FTP accounts, and a nologin shell.
<usr13> mariana_: Open a terminal, type:  "sane-find-scanner |pastebinit"  (without quotes) and hit enter.  Send us resulting URL.
<abyss42> When i try to ssh to a remote machine, it is stalling, any way I can know what's going on?
<Guest14000> Hello. Quick  question. Should I make a backup of the partition I'm planning on attempting to recover files from using PhotoRec?
<guttadax> !list
<ubottu> guttadax: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<p1l0t> In VIM I want to copy a range of lines.. what is the proper syntax? Usually I use without the quotes ":688 copy 700" for a single line but "688-689 copy 600" doesn't work nor does "688+10 COPY 600"
<usr13> abyss42: nmap -p22 ###.###.##.#
<bekks> Guest14000: Yes.
<escott> hilo, yes as i described the same as openssh
<hilo> escott, I don't understand how open-ssh integrates with my FTP, can you explain that?
<Guest14000> Hello bekks what are some issues I can run into if I don't backup before using photorec?
<abyss42> usr13, I do have have the ip address, will it work using hostname
<escott> hilo, openssh doesn't integrate with ftp. ssh provides an ftp like service sftp and an ability to force people to use that ftp service in a number of different ways
<usr13> abyss42: Try and see.
<bekks> Guest14000: Losing even more data.
<mariana_> How do I open a Terminal? Sorry, I am a newbie.
<Dougie187> mariana_: Ctrl+Alt+T
<hilo> escott, How does ssh provide other services?
<Dougie187> mariana_: or Accessories->Terminal
<usr13> abyss42: Actually, it it doesn't work via hostname, that is the problem, (hostname is not resolved to IP).
<escott> hilo, you can create a user. deny them a shell, lock their password. generate an ssh key, and configure them to be a member of the sftponly group
<Guest14000> The reason I ask is because If  I back up the partition to my drive, there won't be enough space to try and recover it to that same drive
<escott> hilo, they go to port 22 like any other ssh traffic, but they only get to talk ftp
<bekks> Guest14000: Then you have to use another drive.
<usr13> mariana_: Ctrl-Alt t
<usr13> mariana_: Hold Ctrl and Alt keys and hit letter key   t
<hilo> escott, So does open-ssh fwd ftp traffic to the ftp server as is?
<escott> hilo, no
<abyss42> usr13, nmap says host is up, but still cannot ssh
<Jordan_U> Guest14000: It depends on what is causing you to use photorec. Why are you using photorec? What went wrong with this partition?
<usr13> abyss42: Does it say that the STATE is open?     Or ____________?
<mariana_> TY. It responds "The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mariana_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit" I tried this. Didn't work. It responds "mariana@marianasivison:~$ apt-get install pastebinit
<mariana_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<mariana_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<mariana_> mariana@marianasivison:~$
<mariana_> "
<FloodBot1> mariana_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abyss42> says STATE SERVICE
<Ben64> mariana_: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<XRS1> 12.04 & 12.10: file transfers over LAN predictably stall @ ~ 50% and wont cancel. i have to log out and log back in, begin again, tell it to skip files, wait for it to stall @ ~ 50% again and do it all over untill i give up or manage to copy all the files.   any one else having this issue?
<mariana_> OK
<usr13> mariana_: Try typing:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest14000> A BSOD caused it and it passed all of the steam tests, disks says it's okay
<usr13> mariana_:   "sudo"
<escott> hilo, ftp sucks. its insecure. it uses weird ports. its insecure. open-ssh has a module that talks ftp on port 22 but tunneling all traffic through the secure channel used by ssh. its a drop in replacement for ftp in that the commands are all the same
<demi_> test
<abyss42> usr13,  says STATE SERVICE .. i dont see the word open anywhere
<escott> hilo, if you alias ftp=sftp then most people would not know unless they checked and saw they were going to port 22
<usr13> abyss42: nmap -p22 ###.###.##.# |pastebinit   #Send resulting URL here.
<hilo> escott, so is open-ssh itself doing everything then? it replaces my ftp daemon?
<escott> hilo, yes
<demi_> [
<usr13> abyss42: Let me ask you this:  What  type of system are you trying to ssh into?
<demi_> sorry
<abyss42> usr13, my bad, it does say state is open
<abyss42> usr13, but still cannot ssh into ...its ubuntu 12.10
<Guest14000> Jordan_U: It had a BSOD
<mariana_> It loaded pyhton packages
<Jordan_U> Guest14000: What happens when you try to mount the partition?
<mariana_> python
<hilo> escott, but according to the link, every FTP user requires a local user account. Is there a way to configure it with 'guest' accounts stored in a file like I have been?
<usr13> abyss42: Ok.  Is openssh-server  installed on it?
<hilo> escott, I mean every SFTP
<Ben64> abyss42: pastebin the output of "sudo nmap -sV -p 22 <the machine's IP>"
<escott> hilo, you create a local account called "sftp_guest" you lock the account, you set the shell to /bin/false. you generate a key with ssh-keygen and give them the id_rsa and put the .pub in sftp_guest's auth_keys file
<demi_> :quit
<demi_> exit
<Ben64> demi_: /quit
<demi_> Thanks!
<Guest14000> Jordan_U:NTFS signature is missing.
<Guest14000> Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Invalid argument
<Guest14000> The device '/dev/sda3' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<Guest14000> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<Guest14000> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<FloodBot1> Guest14000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Guest14000:  you sure its sda3 ? what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say about sda3 ?
<abyss42> Ben64,  when i do ssh -vvvv usernaem@host...i see i am successfully authenticated to the remote computer but I am getting a bunch of IGNORED parameters and then its stalling again
<hilo> hilo, In that configuration, where would I set users/passwords for ftp users then?
<escott> hilo, /home/sftp_guest/.ssh/authorized_keys
<escott> hilo, they wouldn't have passwords. they have id_rsa
<mariana_> language-pack-kde-en linux-headers-3.2.0-32 language-pack-kde-en-base
<mariana_>   kde-l10n-engb linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic
<mariana_>   linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic-pae
<abyss42> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/AYm8z97d
<hilo> escott, now I don't remotely understand how they log in
<Guest14000> dr_willis: Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel
<Guest14000> Building a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0x5ba1bfe9.
<Guest14000> Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them.
<Guest14000> After that, of course, the previous content won't be recoverable.
<Akiva-Mobile> Question of curiosity: what would you rather have on your smartphone: ubuntu or android?
<bekks> Guest14000: Use a pastebin. Do not flood this channel.
<ActionParsnip> hilo: they would connect and use the key file, there is no password
<bekks> Akiva-Mobile: iOS.
<hilo> escott, I really appreciate your help by the way, sorry if I'm a little slow to understand some
<Akiva-Mobile> Bekks why ios?
<dr_willis> Guest14000:  whats the exact commands you are using. for the mount and the fdisk -l
<bekks> Akiva-Mobile: It has nothing to do with Ubuntu support ;)
<Ben64> Akiva-Mobile: that is off topic for this channel
<usr13> abyss42: So, what command are you using to initiate the connection?  (Show us...)
<ActionParsnip> Akiva-Mobile: android for me
<escott> hilo, they sftp to your computer. ssh handles the negotiation and compares their presented id_rsa against the keys listed in authorized_keys. if it matches then the ssh service su's to sftp_guest (or whatever you call it) and execs the sftp submodule
<Akiva-Mobile> Sorry ben64
<abyss42> usr13, ssh -vvvvv username@remotehost.com
<escott> hilo, the id_rsa you can think of as just a big long password you generate for them
<escott> hilo, you make it. you give it out. you get to revoke it whever you want.
<usr13> abyss42: And it just stalls....?
<hilo> escott, so I would have to separately 'give' them a file which is their key file?
<Akiva-Mobile> Bekks I think ubuntu support is pretty good, given the forums and irc.
<abyss42> usr13, yeah, i can see it being authenticate though
<escott> hilo, its better than a password because its a lot longer
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: still no luck :( I wonder if I can force the resolution choices somehow
<Guest14000> dr_willis: I am  forcing it using this command sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/xander -o force because trying to mount it from the computer doesn't work either
<escott> hilo, yes
<bekks> Akiva-Mobile: Unless having an actual support question, it is offtopic in here :)
<escott> hilo, or you could have one file for everyone
<escott> hilo, however you want to do it. id_rsa is the key. it matches the "lock" in authorized_keys and if it is then they are let in to that user account
<mariana_> HP does not have Linux driver for my older scanner. Is there a workaround?
<escott> hilo, and then all the traffic between you and them is encrypted. there are no passwords
<usr13> abyss42: You "can see it bing authenticate"?  Why don't you show us that output so we can see what it's doing. (Not sure I understand what you are saying.)
<dr_willis> Guest14000:  safest thing to do - i beluve would be have a windows machine scan/try to fix the drive
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: a bit outside my realm of knowledge.  Only "fix" I saw was using jockey
<dr_willis> mariana_:  does the SANE packages include a driver - is the question
<escott> hilo, and they still get to do ftp commands (put/get/cd/ls/etc)
<nonkn4mer> drRocktopus: repost your issue now and see if anyone here now knows of a fix
<drRocktopus> nonkn4mer: will do :)
<mariana_> I installed Sane scanner software off of Ubuntu Software Center and it still doesn't work.
<usr13> mariana_: What was the output of sane-find-scanner  ?
<escott> hilo, and you dont have to worry about ftp command/control ports and NATs etc... basically you can dump all the baggage that was ftp
<abyss42> usr13,  http://pastebin.com/iRWLHikN
<drRocktopus> fun new issue up for grabs :)  ubuntu v12 32bit HD2500 integrated video -- cannot select anything larger than 1024x768  any thoughts ?? :)
<hilo> escott, What about client support of sftp
<mariana_> sane-find-scanner didn't work. What exactly do I type?
<bekks> drRocktopus: Which "v12" - 12.04 or 12.10?
<hilo> escott, currently, we simply email a client with host/user/pass so they can drop us a file or download something.
<Guest14000> dr_willis: I can't scan the drive in windows, it says it has to be reformatted first
<hilo> escott, will using sftp introduce the need for specific client software?
<escott> hilo, they would have to use an sftp client. there are many but they would have to use one
<escott> hilo, if you dont care at all about securing what goes across the wire
<hilo> escott, gotchya
<elena-IK> I'm looking for a program to monitor current download and upload speed that takes as little screen space as possible. (I used awn bandwidth monitor applet in the past, but that was removed at some point)
<drRocktopus> bekks: sorry -> its version 12.04.1
<escott> hilo, which you seem not to since you email passwords around. then go ahead and use ftp
<newbie|3> Test
<Ben64> elena-IK: bwmon-ng
<Ben64> elena-IK: bwm-ng, sorry
<hilo> escott, I email them because I know FTP is cleartext anyway lol
<mariana_> user13: It responds "command not found"
<escott> hilo, fair
<escott> hilo, i dont know what you are transporting, or what its purpose is, or what your clients are like. but if it is at all valuable you should be working towards making the switch
<elena-IK> Ben64: I'll give it a try, thanks
<escott> hilo, generally if you tell people "we are doing this for your security" they understand it and will happily use putty or whatever sftp client works on their system
<hilo> escott, I have actually been pushing, but management kills the request every time because they don't want to ask client execs to download any software.
<Ben64> mariana_: "sudo apt-get install sane-utils; sudo sane-find-scanner"
<escott> hilo, if i see someone using an ftp service i think it look unprofessional
<nonkn4mer> escott: agreed
<ActionParsnip> escott: or ignorant :)
<hilo> escott, nonkn4mer, I see. While I don't like it either, but I know it's because the people using it to download/upload from us are so disconnected from technology that if it isn't as simple as point and click they start cursing.
<mariana_> It returned this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411267/  In web browser it informed me :found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0, product=0x0705, chip=rts8858c?) at libusb:006:002
<mariana_> found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [HP], product=0x8011 [Deskjet D2600 series]) at libusb:001:003 # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.
<abyss42> usr13, my guess is I might have my ssh session locked
<nonkn4mer> hilo: you could take it a step further, and put an MD5 hash next to the download link, so security-minded folks can checksum the downloaded file before opening
<abyss42> usr13, is there anyway to delete that session
<hilo> nonkn4mer, :)
<usr13> abyss42: Try using the IP addreess.  See if it does the same thing.  (Just grasping at straws, but...)
<abyss42> usr13, tried that..same thing.
<Monotoko> abyss42, what's the problem?
<usr13> abyss42: Really, ... I think it must just be a network issue, (not related to client or host).  Check router configs....
<mariana_> Looks like I stumped everyone. No one ever got an old usb scanner to work in Ubuntu, huh?
<usr13> abyss42: Do you know about the router(s) you are going through?
<bekks> mariana_: Many people did, maybe yours is just not supported.
<abyss42> Monotoko, cannot ssh into my remote machine...I was scping a large file when the connection stalled...when i try to ssh back in...it stalls..i rebooted my local ubuntu to check if its a client issue but to no avail.
<ActionParsnip> mariana_: theyve always worked ootb for me
<abyss42> usr13, I asked my friend to ssh in using his credentials,..from home,,and he seems to ssh in fine.
<Dougie187> mariana_: me too. I just use simple scan usually.
<Monotoko> abyss42, does your friend have sudo access?
<usr13> mariana_: What did   scanimage -L   return?
<abyss42> Monotoko, i do not think so
<mariana_> What does that mean? It works fine in System 7 with the Compatibility Troubleshooter. I thought Linux is supposed to be God's own operating System...
<ActionParsnip> mariana_: no OS is perfect
<Monotoko> abyss42, hmm... can anybody reboot the machine?
<ActionParsnip> mariana_: what is the make and model of the scanner?
<Monotoko> I had a similar issue a while ago, my SSH session crashed and I couldn't get back in
<abdostar> Hello, I have 3 partitions on HDD, one for Mint, the other for Ubuntu, and planing to use the 3rd one shared between ubuntu and Mint, it's formated to ext4, but when I try to copy files to is, it wont let me. and suggestions?
<ikonia> abdostar: check the permissions
<escott> hilo, anyways i realize management is going to be a problem. so im afraid i dont have any real suggestions. most of the questions regarding ftp we get here are from people using it at home who just dont know better
<usr13> mariana_: What is  "System 7"?
<XRS1> very old Unix
<ActionParsnip> abdostar: add the partition in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> usr13: brand of hardware vendor
<usr13> O
<ikonia> ahh, it's also the old Mac OS platform
<abdostar> ikonia: even when cp using sudo, it wont let me
<mariana_> It's an HP scanjet 4400c
<nongoogle> how do you format a bootstick without making it an ubuntu bootstick :V
<ikonia> abdostar: why don't you tell me the error
<Dougie187> nongoogle: gparted
<ActionParsnip> mariana_: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<nongoogle> it didn't fail to gray out no less than all the format options for the bootstick
<Dougie187> nongoogle: you have to run it with gksudo
<r33P33r> heya
<Dougie187> nongoogle: just don't format the wrong thing. :P
<Monotoko> ^ THIS
<usr13> mariana_: http://www.buzzard.me.uk/jonathan/scanners-usb.html
<mutante> how can i tell APT to always prefer a 64bit version over a 32bit version for one specific package but still leave "multiarch" enabled
<nongoogle> Dougie187 it still dont do anything ;s;
<ActionParsnip> mariana_: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ikonia> mutante: it will install the native os version first
<mariana_> Output is "precise"
<Dougie187> nongoogle: You have the right drive selected in the top right? It's always worked for me.
<mutante> ikonia: i am actually getting a ":i386" version of librsvg on a 64bit system
<mutante> ikonia: but we also have our own packages.. and i tell it to prefer our packages
<ikonia> mutante: it may need it in addition to the 64bit one
<ikonia> mutante: often packages install 32bit compatability libs
<usr13> mariana_: Please disregard my last post, (listing that URL). It is very old. It says, "Last modified on 14th January 2003"
<mutante> ikonia: ia32* is installed..but by other stuff ... hrmmm
<mariana_> Ha! It was a nice distraction. Thanks.
<mutante> that is why multiarch is on
<nongoogle> yeah
<nongoogle> i guess
<hilo> escott, Understood. Appreciate the help. Management makes it pretty impractical. I just set it up as a favor to my girlfriend who is the actual employee of said company. I wrote sh scripts for adding deleting users and changing passwords. Scripting all that stuff again for open-ssh's implementation sounds like hell.
<Guest14000> Say I want to run chkdsk but have a backup in case something goes even worse than it's been... using  testdisk would I select the partition with all my personal files on it to backup, or would I choose the recovery partition?
<ActionParsnip> mariana_: try:     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nathan-renniewaldock/sane; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sane-backends
<usr13> mariana_: Far as I can tell, that scaner should work for you.
<ActionParsnip> Guest14000: is the partition healthy?
<mariana_> user13: Hmmm. I'm hoping...
<usr13> mariana_: Yea, as ActionParsnip points out, you may not have "sane-backends", (which are scanner modules).
<hilo> escott, They even considered buying a small windows based box to run Filezilla Server just for simplicity
<ActionParsnip> mariana_: also run:    sudo apt-get install libsane-extras
<cobra_party> Question - Is there a way to password protect a zip archive, and not the files in it, from command line?
<mariana_> user13: I should type all of that text into Terminal, then?
<ActionParsnip> mariana_: if you edit /etc/sane.d/dll.conf    you can uncomment the  'hp_rts88xx' line
<usr13> mariana_: Yes, as ActionParsnip suggests.
<Guest14000> ActionParsniP: No, it's unmountable
<BlueEagle> cobra_party: That is the default behaviour when archiving to zip with a password. Unless you have a special definition of "not the files in it".
<fearphage> since upgrading to 12.10, everything is extrememly slow. i checked the core count and it says 1 instead of 8. is there a way to fix that?
<fearphage> i checked the core count with -- cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l
<cobra_party> well, a client says that "You should be password protecting the ZIP not the file."
<Guest14000> ActionParsnip: Forgive me if I didn't answer correctly, I'm a noob so if I didn't then I need you to elaborate on what you mean a little more
<ActionParsnip> mariana_: guess how I am finding all this stuff.....
<hilo> Why is it dangerous for a user to chroot into a directory they have write permissions to? Are there any good articles regarding chroot? I would like to better understand the mechanism by which it secures someone into a directory, and how it is manipulated (for better or worse).
<auronandace> !chroot | hilo
<ubottu> hilo: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<myrkraverk> hilo: I'd expect plenty of stuff on chroot to appear when googling.
<usr13> fearphage: Is it really only a single-core?
<mariana_> ActionParsnips: Info Fairey?
<cobra_party> BlueEagle: i interpret that as the archive itself needs to be password protected, and once the archives been opened all the files will be accessible.
<mariana_> ActionParsnips: I entered that text to terminal. It returned "E: Unable to locate package sane-backends"
<ActionParsnip> Guest14000: if its NTFS you will need Windows to check it
<BlueEagle> cobra_party: By default you are able to list the files in a .zip archive, but to extract the content you will need to provide the password for the zip file. The alternative is if you password protect a PDF-file using the PDF password mechanisms and then archive that file.
<ActionParsnip> !info sane-backends
<ubottu> Package sane-backends does not exist in quantal
<hilo> Lots, but nothing that outlines how it works. I understand what it does, as shown in the ubottu text, but I don't understand how, or what makes it vulnerable. I have googled but haven't found anything that explains this HOW question rather than WHAT
<mariana_> What's quantal?
<BlueEagle> cobra_party: The effect of the first is often confused as being the second by non-technical personnel.
<auronandace> mariana_: 12.10
<ActionParsnip> mariana_: edit /etc/sane.d/dll.conf   and uncomment the 'hp_rts88xx' line
<auronandace> hilo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<Guest14000> ActionParsnip: I've checked it in windows already, when I try to access it, it says I have to reformat it firsst
<dr_willis> Guest14000:  that sounds like the HD is dead/filesystem is totally messed up. you MIGHT be able to salavage  it with ddrescue.
<ActionParsnip> Guest14000: if you have a backup, just wipe it then put the data back on :)
<dr_willis> Guest14000:  or some windows tools. (ask in #windows)
<mariana_> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I have no idea what your instruction means.
<ActionParsnip> mariana_: gksudo gedit /etc/sane.d/dll.conf     find the line with:   hp_rts88xx    on it and uncomment it, if it's not there then just add it.
<JohnTeddy> So there is some bug with Ubuntu 12.10 and intel graphics/external monitors. I can find reports online, but no solutions. I was getting tons of DRM errors, and rendering webpages became not possible. So I wanted to changeX somehow, so I added this: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu quantal main" to my sources.list. That fixed the problem.
<JohnTeddy> So now webpages rendered properly again, all was well. Though now I get "Apport has detected a possible GPU hang. " 20 times today.. I'm not sure why. Everything worked for a couple weeks, it's only today these apport errors came up.
<hilo> I still do not get how chroot works. When I chroot a program into a directory, there is basically nothing at all in that directory, yet it works. Everything I've read states that the virtual system requires things to be there.
<JohnTeddy> I was thinking to switch from the Ubuntu PPA to the xorg PPA, that would update all different parts of X, instead of just updating a couple things like the Intel driver. Is that a good idea?
<mariana_> ActionParsnip: I'm stumped. Are you telling me to type that "gksudo" line into Terminal?
<Jordan_U> Guest14000: Even though you don't have enough space for a full copy of the drive and backups of individual files, I would recommend that you should first make a backup of the *entire drive* (not just /dev/sda3) to an external disk (using GNU ddrescue). Then I would try using testdisk to rebuild the partition table on the original drive. If you're lucky, after testdisk rebuilds the partition table all your partitions will be ...
<Jordan_U> ... accessible.
<abyss42> how do i rsync the content of my directories to one remote directory
<fearphage> usr13: i stand corrected. dual core hyperthreaded http://ark.intel.com/products/53464/Intel-Core-i7-2640M-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz
<tripelb> ActionParsnip: does exist - phone with Ubuntu?
<hakan> hey
<MonkeyDust> abyss42  basically rsync -avv [remote user]@[remote IP]:/home/[user]/folder
<MonkeyDust> abyss42  basically rsync -avv [folder] [remote user]@[remote IP]:/home/[user]/folder   <-- correction
<Jochim> o/
<Guest14000> Jordan_U: So say I make the backup of the entire disk. I then run testdisk to try and fix the partitions. It makes it even worse. I then use the backup to restore it to where it was. Can I then delete the backup img file in order to make space for the desperation recovery attempt with ddrescue?
<Jordan_U> Guest14000: Yes. (I assume you meant "to make space for the desperation recovery attempt with photorec").
<Guest14000> yep. thank you
<Jordan_U> Guest14000: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> Guest14000: Have you checked the disk's SMART status?
<Guest14000> Jordan_U: Yes and it's passed all three tests
<Guest14000> it has*
<Ententanz> hi. i am using disk utility and tried "check filesystem". what does the message "not clean" mean?
<bobweaver> Hello there I was wondering if anyone here know's anything about session management. I made a package.  https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/ubuntutv     and after this package install   and one is to go to log in get the error . can not load session ubuntu.  I am adding a session file you can see that here.  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/ubuntutv/mockup-ppa-branch/view/head:/Scripts/ubuntu-tv-scripts-0.0.1/usr/sh
<bobweaver> are/xsessions/ubuntutv.desktop      Do I have to do something else ?
<heoyea> bobweaver: not sure why ur using ubuntu TV still alpha
<bobweaver> heoyea,  that would be my ppa
<nonkn4mer> bobweaver: I've heard "PPA" used a lot today... can you please explain?
<escott> Ententanz, your computer shut down suddenly
<escott> Ententanz, you have to run fsck on the disk
<somsip> !PPA | nonkn4mer
<nonkn4mer> escott: from single user or recovery mode.  Running after login is a big no no
<ubottu> nonkn4mer: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bobweaver> nonkn4mer,  it is my PPa or person package archive it is where I am building code nonkn4mer  https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Guest14000> Jordan_U: It says the disk is OK and it passed the short, extended, and conveyance test
<adam____> hello
<nonkn4mer> bobweaver: thank you, sir
<adam____> Does anybody know if there is an easy way to change the file browser?
<heoyea> bobweaver: think theres 2 places for sessions that u have to make both for inorder to have a custom session
<k1l> adam____: install a new one?
<adam____> Is it that easy? Ok, so nautilus isnt integreated in the OS in complicated way?
<escott> adam____, it is integrated
<escott> adam____, you can remove nautilus, and install another one, but then lots of things wont work
<escott> adam____, what do you want to change to
<Ententanz> escott, fsck repairs linux filesystem. the external hard disc is ntfs  formatted
<escott> Ententanz, then you need to boot windows
<Ententanz> why?
<Ententanz> to fix?
<adam____> Actually i have a question about elementary OS, which uses Pantheon File browser, and i want to use the nautilus file browser instead.
<escott> Ententanz, yes. ntfs is reverse engineered. you dont want to rely on a reverse engineered tool to fix a corrupted fs
<adam____> Just wanted to hear you guys out.
<aetcore1> Ententanz:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881344
<escott> adam____, don't know anything about elementary
<adam____> Okey
<adam____> Any thoughts on how i should go about?
<heoyea> adam____: probally edit the pantheon.desktop file and replace it with nautilus
<Ententanz> ok thx
<Jochim> o/ I lost my home folder after closing a terminal with chroot/debootstrap running (I believe) Is it gone, or just inaccessible?
<psusi_> Jochim, define "lost"
<Jochim> Gone, ls -A showed no folders in home
<Jochim> I tried to cd to ~/Downloads and got a not found error.
<Jochim> so I restarted and was met with a default new user acc but with my old username and password intact
<heoyea> Jochim: try the full path
<sandman> Is there a way to deprioritize writes to the point where they're only done when there's nothing else going on?
<sandman> So if there's heavy reading, writes are just cached.
<Jochim> heoyea: The folder exists now but is empty
<sandman> And then upon idle, they're pushed out until another read request comes up
<escott> sandman, there are various io schedulers see what is in use in /sys and see how it can be tuned
<heoyea> Jochim: maybe create a new user
<sandman> escott: I'm running off a thumb drive, and I've tried them all; deadline, cfq (default), and of course noop. They all suck.
<sandman> At least, for flash drives they do. Is there something like a noflushd for ext4, I wonder?
<escott> sandman, in general though writes are cached and written out every 5 seconds or so
<mr-rich> Any help migrating from Evolution 3.2.3 to Thunderbird?
<escott> sandman, what about using a non-persistent usb?
<sandman> escott: Well, I'd like to make it so that writes are just simply not done unless there's nothing else going on, or there's no more room in the writecache
<escott> sandman, whats going to kill you are applications like firefox which are going to fsync and break everything anyways
<sandman> escott: It's too non-native for me. Or maybe I just don't understand them well enough
<escott> !eatmydata | sandman if your problems are just firefox
<escott> !info eatmydata | sandman if your problems are just firefox
<ubottu> sandman if your problems are just firefox: eatmydata (source: libeatmydata): library and utilities designed to disable fsync and friends. In component universe, is optional. Version 26-2 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 76 kB
<can> hello. I downloaded sublimetext and it can't save opened files history. session saving works only if i run it as sudo. how can i fix that?
<maylow> hello
<maylow> i'm installing lts 12.04.1
<maylow> server
<Jochim> heoyea: looks the same unfortunately
<maylow> and i got Configure software raid and configure LVM
<maylow> can somebody explain the difference?
<escott> !gksudo | can i assume sublime is a gui program
<ubottu> can i assume sublime is a gui program: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<escott> can, are the file you are editing not in your directory?
<maylow> anyone?
<dr_willis> !lvm
<escott> maylow, lvm is logical partitioning. move partitions from one disk to another. change partition sizes etc
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<superbbb> hi
<can> escott: sublime is a text editor. and it's gui program. i'm opening files spreaded through whole disk
<escott> maylow, raid is raid
<superbbb> i've a problem with flash video
<simplew> how cna i allow to wireshark run as user?
<dr_willis> maylow:  if you dont know what they are.. are you sure you really want/need them?
<superbbb> it goes slow
<maylow> escott: what tools are used by the raid option?
<dr_willis> superbbb:  flash has always been a problem. theres just not a lot we can do about it.
<maylow> dr_willis: i know what they are :)
<escott> can, my guess is that it wants to put a dot-file next to the file you are editing to store history, and of course that won't work in /etc.
<dr_willis> superbbb:  i tend to use flash-downloader and replacer plugins so i can watch flash vids in VLC.
<maylow> dr_willis: you can setup raid 1 by LVM also
<escott> !info etckeeper | can you might consider this for /etc
<ubottu> can you might consider this for /etc: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.61ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 28 kB, installed size 223 kB
<nonkn4mer> maylow: mdadm
<can> how can I change nick, because 'can' is a common word and causes useless notifications.
<maylow> whaich one is better suited form raid 1?
<trism> simplew: see /usr/share/doc/wireshark/README.Debian
<dr_willis> maylow:  after seeing all the disasters people have had in here with raid.. i stay away from it. ;)
<maylow> mdadm
<nonkn4mer> can: /nick
<maylow> or lvm?
<superbbb> hi dr
<dr_willis> can:  /nick hello
<dr_willis> ;)
<nonkn4mer> maylow: mdadm is a terminal application for software raid management
<maylow> dr_willis: i need it for redundancy
<Mikicacarica> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> http://fcasroma.blogspot.com/ <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<nonkn4mer> maylow: but you really should go hardware raid or not at all IMO
<superbbb> so i must to download video and then use vlc?
<maylow> nonkn4mer: why so?
<simplew> trism: theres no such package dumpcap
<escott> maylow, i would disagree strongly with nonkn4mer. software raid is great for the price
<nonkn4mer> maylow: dedicated hardware will increase performance and reliability.  Software RAIDs are succeptable to any normal software corruption, and takes CPU and RAM to manage.  RAID cards will have onboard processing and RAM for buffers/etc
<maylow> escott: i believe so
<trism> simplew: sudo dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common; add yourself to the wireshark group, restart your session
<nonkn4mer> escott: what's why i put IMO at the end ;)
<escott> nonkn4mer, not everyone has or wants to spend $500 on a raid card
<maylow> nonkn4mer: i c
<maylow> escott: simply put, what should i choose - raid or lvm - from the partitioning wizard?
<escott> maylow, you can have both. they are "orthogonal"
<maylow> escott: ok :) i c the methaphor
<superbbb> dr_willis so i must download the file?
<escott> maylow, and you if pick both. you can put them in either order
<escott> maylow, although lvm on top of mdadm is easy to administer
<maylow> escott: to get a simple mirror
<maylow> escott: should lvm be sufficient?
<escott> maylow, then i would use mdadm. there is a mirroring feature of some kind in lvm, but its oriented towards snapshotting
<nonkn4mer> maylow: it depends on number of drives and raid level, too.  I bought a PERC6 card to connect 6 drives.  Motherboard in this box would only support 2
<Knild> hello
<dr_willis> superbbb:  i get better playback of videos by using flash downloader tools. Or a flash-video-replacer plugin that plays them in vlc. but not all sites support the plugins
<bulletrulz> !tw bulletrulz
<murmurs> hello again. I lost ability to send messages. Comming back to my sublimetext question: can I jus remove sublime folder and put it in other location?
<maylow> nonkn4mer: 2 HDD, no plans to resize, RAID1 - redundancy solution
<murmurs> i'm afraid of side effects
<maylow> escott: 10x for the advice
<RickZilla> msg Nickserv identify <Tanner1>
<RickZilla> fuck
<murmurs> :)
<IdleOne> !language | RickZilla
<ubottu> RickZilla: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<RickZilla> yeah yeah, I just posted something stupid
<mens> test
<escott> maylow, i dont know that there is a concensus on that, but i've always used mdadm for RAID
<IdleOne> RickZilla: you didn't post anything sensitive and still not an excuse. please mind the language :)
<yoda2> if I want to be up to date, do I have to reinstall ubuntu all 2 years, or can I just upgrade?
<maylow> escott: does it support mail notifications and automatic rebuild?
<heoyea> yoda2: fresh install is best
<escott> maylow, yes and yes
<heoyea> yoda2: but ubuntu now has 5yrs support
<yeats> yoda2: reinstall you should
<escott> maylow, automatic in the sense that you put the disk in and add the partition to the array and it rebuilds. its not a raid card with a dedicated socket to plug into so...
<mens> test
<nonkn4mer> escott: what happened to hating on hardware raid cards?  :)
<yoda2> :D
<mens> where can i find this movie in good quality?
<yoda2> ok thanks :D
<escott> nonkn4mer, i don't hate them. i just have better uses for $500 for my purposes
<mens> CODENAME LINUX
<mens> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4OqpQyCEd4
<ShaneO> YouTube - Codename Linux - part 3/6 (9:49) - 1.000 views - rated 5,0/5,0 (4 votes)
<maylow> escott: so the steps would be: remove the failed drive, insert the fresh one, create a partition, add it to the raid, wait?
<superbbb> dr willis but to use vlc i have to download video or i can see them on streaming?
<escott> nonkn4mer, if i were administering 1000 machines figuring out those commands would be annoying
<superbbb> dr_willis but to use vlc i have to download video or i can see them on streaming?
<bazhang> !ot | mens
<ubottu> mens: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> maylow, yes. a couple of mdadm commands to add the new disk
<maylow> escott: if the mb supports hotswap - can i expect mdadm to allow it too?
<nonkn4mer> escott: if I were admin for 1000 machines, I'd have grunts under me doing that work haha.  But on topic, sounds like mdadm is the way to go for your setup.
<RickZilla> IdleOne: apologies
<dr_willis> superbbb:  a 45 min youtube video downloads to my HD in about a min. So i dont see the point in streaming. ;)
<maylow> nonkn4mer: i'm tempted to go with hw card. but i want to try every other option before that
<nonkn4mer> maylow: for sure.  I'll stop being pestulant now.
<maylow> nonkn4mer: not only because performance is not an issue
<escott> maylow, this is software raid. you have 6 SATA sockets on your motherboard. there is no way to tell the kernel that sockets 1 and 2 must be mirrored. you remove the disk in 2 and put a new one in it appears as a new disk and must be added to the array
<superbbb> but in italy the download is low
<superbbb> how can i do?
<murmurs> I tried moving sublime from /usr/lib to /opt, afterwards changed executable permissions to write&read. Nothing helped. Any ideas how to enable session saving without running as sudo?
<escott> maylow, not like a big backplane where the physical sockets match the topology of the raid array
<maylow> nonkn4mer: but also because it's a small server for personal use and more investments are not a good idea
<dr_willis> superbbb:  download it.. get a cappichino... come back and watch...
<heoyea> murmurs: whats sublime?
<maylow> nonkn4mer: and also i'm gaining experience level there ;)
<escott> maylow, but if your hardware supports hotplug then sure. you pull it out and you put the new one in, you run the command and it adds the device
<murmurs> heoyea: sublimetext 2 is a texteditor
<nonkn4mer> maylow: the only thing the RAID1 will do for you in software, is allow you to still run when a drive crashes.  You'd have to put in a new drive, format it, add to RAID group, and wait for RAID to rebuild.
<maylow> escott: now i have to check if the mb supports hotplug :)
<escott> maylow, if you go hardware you have to get real hardware not fakeraid
<heoyea> murmurs: did u install it manually?
<murmurs> i used this: http://www.technoreply.com/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-unity/
<maylow> escott: yes, i know; i've already selected a 3ware card for that purpose :)
<maylow> escott: if the linux software raid fails
<escott> maylow, if you have the hardware why not use it
<maylow> escott: as an option
<murmurs> but previously saved folder to /usr/lib instead of /opt
<maylow> escott: i dont have it
<murmurs> same tutorial worked on PC at work
<maylow> escott: i just chose it from the catalog
<maylow> escott: btw
<nonkn4mer> maylow: 3ware is what runs my 24 drive NAS.  no issues with their hardware.
<escott> maylow, ok
<maylow> escott: when i replace a hdd in mdadm raid
<maylow> escott: do i have to wait it to rebuild?
<natsukao> hi
<natsukao> escuse me for the off topic
<escott> maylow, in mdadm each partition has a UUID at the front and a list of the other UUIDs in that array
<maylow> escott: or the server can be running during rebuild
<heoyea> murmurs: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/sublime-text-2
<natsukao> google is using for its own mobile phone nexus 4 https://www.google.com/intl/ALL_de/nexus/4/
<maylow> nan
<nonkn4mer> maylow: what would be a good test for you, is set up the raid, only install the base operating system, then pull 1 of the drives, and try to put in a third, fresh drive and rebuild
<edudx> My List Columns have "Name, Size, Type, Data Modified  and Permissions". I Wish  "lenght" option, to see the size of video (example).
<heoyea> murmurs: next time search for PPA 1st b4 trying to compile something
<maylow> nonkn4mer: ive used 3ware mirror raid for several years in a previous hob - it was perfect
<natsukao> photos with kids, i ask you don't use google for a day, till does not remove pictures with KIDS
<murmurs> heoyea: was that to murmurs  or to me?
<edudx> Can I  put  this option ?
<escott> maylow, so when you plug in a new disk, you "add" the disk to the array and it writes a new UUID and the ids of the other disks, as well as marking that new disk dirty. it then starts mirroring. a blank disk has no information about what if any mdadm array it is a member of
<natsukao> google must repscts the HUMAN RIGHT
<maylow> nonkn4mer: i definitely will
<nonkn4mer> !ot | natsukao
<ubottu> natsukao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maylow> escott: yes, i understand that
<natsukao> you can use https://startpage.com and http://duckduckgo.com
<escott> maylow, if you are looking for "i dont want to run commands" you need hardware
<natsukao> thank you ubottu
<maylow> escott: i wonder though does the rebuild process require apache downtime or it can go in parallel
<escott> maylow, it can go in parallel
<maylow> escott: yes :) i made my peace with the commands ;)
<escott> maylow, obviously it increases disk load, but the system is up at that time
<escott> maylow, no different from hardware in that respect
<invisiblek> anyone else getting a database error on ubuntuforums?
<invisiblek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750417
<maylow> escott: well, that's what i needed to know. i'm going for the Confiure software RAID setup option :)))
<nonkn4mer> maylow: have fun
<maylow> escott, nonkn4mer: thank you VERY much, guys
<escott> maylow, just for future proofing i would put lvm on top of mdadm
<escott> maylow, if a few years from now you replace a disk with a larger one then you can make better use of the additional space
<nonkn4mer> escott: good point ^^
<maylow> escott: what's the benefit in it? i'll create 1 partition only, with a mirror, with no plans for any changes for at least 3 years
<Mikicacarica> http://x.co/qCxH
<maylow> escott: so it's about how to handle uneven disk sizes?
<escott> maylow, and in 3 years disk A dies (1TB) so you buy two new (8TB) disks (cause thats what they are selling) and you grow your logical from 1TB to 8TB
<nonkn4mer> maylow: you never know.  i built a test server once, then decidced to turn into a media server.  had to tear down and rebuild from scratch instead of just adding drives
<escott> maylow, mdadm cannot handle uneven sizes, but if you dont use an LVM then you are fixed to the current size without a complex grow operation
<maylow> escott: so i have to install LV on top of mdadm
<maylow> escott: or the other way araound?
<escott> maylow, you can do it either way
<maylow> escott: the most likely scenario will be: a 500GB HDD dies and i have to replace it with 1TB
<escott> maylow, i think the administrative work is a bit more complex with mdadm on top of lvm (because you have to ensure that the raid is spanning different physical volumes)
<percent20_> where does ubuntu install the .war file for solr?
<maylow> escott: 10x alot :) let the experimenting begin :)))
<Hwkiller> I can't get gwibber to work on 12.10. I'm honestly not sure why. It worked on my last installation; I just reinstalled ubuntu (with a different partitioning scheme) and gwibber no longer works. I added a facebook and g+ account, authenticated w/ facebook, etc, but gwibber shows nothing
<stego> join #backtrack
<nonkn4mer> !cookie | escott
<ubottu> escott: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Kaleidoscope> Evenin, Folk
<nonkn4mer> escott: just realized how condescending ubottu sounds when it hands out a cookie :/
<thoonai> hey someone knows a good 'setting up an access point tutorial'?
<escott> nonkn4mer, lol
#ubuntu 2012-12-05
<ablyss> which is faster... printing from usb or socket://
<escott> ubottu, you want to take this outside? do ya?
<ubottu> escott: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kaleidoscope> I need to do a bit of Video CGI for a friend, Anyone know of a good video editing software I could use?
<escott> !info cinerella
<ubottu> Package cinerella does not exist in quantal
<escott> !info cinelerra
<ubottu> Package cinelerra does not exist in quantal
<thoonai> hey someone knows a good 'setting up an access point tutorial'?
<escott> despite it not existing that is one
<somsip> !info lives
<ubottu> lives (source: lives): Video Editing system allowing users to edit and create video. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2~ds1-2 (quantal), package size 1390 kB, installed size 4574 kB
<escott> !ics | thoonai
<ubottu> thoonai: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<IdleOne> Kaleidoscope: try openshot
<escott> ablyss, shouldn't make a difference
<mikodo> how long has Ubuntu Forums been down? Anyone know?
<simplew> i was told that wireshark has a qt ui but i dont see such package available in ubuntu
<ablyss> escott, okay, what about using foomatic/postscript or the recommend script ?
<psychopathic> does anyone here use gnome 3 themes ?
<yeats> !cinelerra | escott Kaleidoscope
<ubottu> escott Kaleidoscope: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<escott> yeats, ahhh thanks
<yeats> escott: sure
<psychopathic> gnome themes anyone ?
<yeats> psychopathic: try extensions.gnome.org
<IdleOne> mikodo: #ubuntuforums, but I just saw this on their site Over the next few days some essential maintenance work on the forum servers may require that the forum goes down for a few minutes at a time. We will try to keep this notice updated as much as we can so that members are forewarned of any downtime. Apologies for any inconvenience.
<escott> ablyss, the different versions are there in case you have files that don't print correctly with one variant. neither should be any "faster"
<edudx> Can I  put  "lenght" option  in my List Columns ?
<mikodo> IdleOne, Thanks for the report
<ablyss> escott, okay thank you
<jiffe98> did something change on ubuntu 12.10 so svn checkouts no longer have a .svn directory?
<blackshirt> good morning all
<somsip> !info svn
<ubottu> Package svn does not exist in quantal
<somsip> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.5-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 275 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<ablyss> escott, any recommendations to getting my printer to print faster?  A 10mb binary image stales for an hour and the printer smells like it is heating up bad
<yeats> !subversion
<ubottu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<somsip> jiffe98: I understand this is a svn 1.7 thing
<somsip> jiffe98: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9070190/svn-no-longer-writes-svn-in-all-sub-folders
<mudkiller> if i finish a game, how can i submit it to ubuntu software center??
<escott> ablyss, is this a smart printer or a dumb one?
<thoonai> escott: its a bit to read ... I want to set up a bridge ... should work, or?
<yeats> mudkiller: you can create a PPA
<ablyss> escott, its about 4 years old.. brother all in one laser
<escott> thoonai, for bridged you wouldn't need any conn-track stuff
<mudkiller> yeats, whats ppa?
<yeats> !ppa | mudkiller
<ubottu> mudkiller: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<escott> ablyss, but is it one that you can just dump a postscript file onto? or do you have to preprocess it?
<mudkiller> yeats, what's with "!"
<ablyss> escott, i cames with its on BR-script.  I guess that is postprocessing
<yeats> !bot | mudkiller
<ubottu> mudkiller: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<escott> ablyss, if you are dumping a big raster image encapsulated in some kind of postscript... then unpacking that and getting back to a printable form could tax the cpu of the printer
<emx> can i assign a user to apache-mpm-prefork?
<blackshirt> emx, what user you mean ?
<escott> ablyss, if it were a dumb inkjet then you are basically just sending it the raster in a ready to print form so those kinds of slowdowns dont occur
<escott> ablyss, you might try downsampling your images before packing them up into the postscript file
<psychopathic> imagine freenode on acid. could you read every line.
<escott> !pm thoonai
<mudkiller> !bot | mudkiller
<ubottu> mudkiller, please see my private message
<escott> !pm | thoonai
<ubottu> thoonai: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<emx> blackshirt, the user the process should run as (with mpm-itk i would use AssignUserId [username] [group])
<ablyss> escott, thanks for the tips.  Yeah smaller files are okay.  Big ones are the problem.
<mudkiller> !bot test
<escott> thoonai, if you follow !ics it will mention some conn-track for iptables. for a bridged network you would not need conntrack/NAT functionality
<mudkiller> !apt mudkiller
<yeats> !msgthebot | mudkiller
<ubottu> mudkiller: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<escott> ablyss, postscript is a full programming language in itself. you can make a print job that prints the last digit of pi and tie up a printer until it crashes
<mudkiller> waaa
<mudkiller> i dont get it!
<yeats> mudkiller: ?
<maylow> bye
<mudkiller> yes?
<mudkiller> !apptocd mudkiller
<thoonai> escott: sure
<mudkiller> !apps mudkiller
<mudkiller> !ubuntu mudkiller
<brczar> dns server ubuntu
<mudkiller> !ppa mudkiller
<mudkiller> !ppa | mudkiller
<ubottu> mudkiller, please see my private message
<brczar> dns ubuntu.com
<brczar> dns irc.byroe.net
<escott> thoonai, this is bridging specific https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<stameni> hello, does anybody knows how to install vdrift in ubuntu ? Offical download is not working, getdeb is not working and there is no vdrift in the repoes
<dr_willis> whats not working about it
<mickster04> sshad
<dr_willis> bbl.
<stameni> dr_willis, get deb is "broken" i think and official download link is not working
<Naynay> !
<thoonai> escott: thanks
<krabador> gcjlgcjl
<Welshy_Rob> Hi i would like to write a script to run in the background to take any commands typed in shell and the corresponding output and save to a file, is this possible?
<escott> Welshy_Rob, "history" not doing it for you
<jrib> Welshy_Rob: check out "script"
<krabador> cgjkgjk
<Welshy_Rob> escott: nah , i need the output
<escott> Welshy_Rob, i think screen can record sessions
<krabador> tukduk
<Welshy_Rob> escott:  thanks ill have a look :)
<escott> Welshy_Rob, jrib's suggestion of script looks like it might be easier to use
<Welshy_Rob> escott: yeah, any idea's where i'd start
<escott> Welshy_Rob, man script
<Welshy_Rob> escott:  my bad, i thought you were talking about a .sh type of script ! hah did not know about this command, thanks :)
<escott> Welshy_Rob, its really just "script" your commands "cat typescript"
<gooshie> Welshy_Rob i just read in like lxf how to do that last month or this month
<sam_nazarko> Hello, can anyone tell me why i can't browse pages via LAN with my iptables rules?
<escott> sam_nazarko, not without the rules
<sam_nazarko> obviously ;)
<sam_nazarko> http://pastebin.com/7fBKwt8z - eth1 is my ISP direct modem connection, eth0 is my LAN
<alusion_> How can I find out more about a process?
<escott> sam_nazarko, a few things about that. echo Configuring UDP, DNS, Passive FTP following line doesnt do that. echo Set default behaviour to drop everything else not needed b/c you already did it
<escott> alusion_, what more?
<sam_nazarko> hang on
<alusion_> More information*
<sam_nazarko> escott, should I drop later?
<sam_nazarko> I've removed the drop linux, but should I set iptables -A INPUT DROP at the end?
<escott> sam_nazarko, i think you need to take that last line out
<sam_nazarko> ok, have done
<escott> alusion_, but what more
<sam_nazarko> escott: and you said the UDP, DNS and Passive FTP was broken. How so?
<escott> sam_nazarko, i dont see how that line does anything UDP, DNS specific. it just opens up for established and related
<gilton> hi can someone help me?
<sam_nazarko> ok
<sam_nazarko> but i should have that open
<mickster04> !someone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sam_nazarko> or is it a duplicate iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<leeping> Hi there, I have a server box running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  I'd like to find out whether the desktop is running, and if so I'd like to stop it.  How do I do that?
<mickster04> ps -ef | grep gdm?
<mickster04> leeping: ps -ef | grep gdm?
<sam_nazarko> not sure of the rules
<leeping> When I run "sudo stop lightdm" I get "stop: Unknown instance"
<gilton> i need help with my wifi drivers for broadcom BCM43227 they wont work
<leeping> There is no lightdm or gdm running.
<leeping> Are those all of the names I have to look for?
<mickster04> leeping: also try gnome
<mickster04> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mickster04> gilton: see the link
<gilton> thanks
<sam_nazarko> I will assume no one really knows then
<mickster04> !iptable
<mickster04> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<ahoneybun> !ruls
<ahoneybun> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sam_nazarko> Don't autobot me
<leeping> mickster04, the word "gnome" doesn't show up either.
<sam_nazarko> I just asked if i'd be better off taking my help elsewhere
<sam_nazarko> leeping
<ahoneybun> sam_nazarko, help on what?
<escott> sam_nazarko, generally you drop everything and then start opening things up
<sam_nazarko> look for fluxbox / ldm / gdm
<sam_nazarko> Indeed
<escott> sam_nazarko, im simply noting that your comment says it is related to UDP and is state established,related, but UDP is stateless so...
<leeping> sam_nazarko, thanks.
<sam_nazarko> ok.
<sam_nazarko> i've removed that
<mickster04> leeping: then I assume you don't have it running, kde maybe? but why do you ask?
<leeping> sam_nazarko, I'm pretty sure no desktop manager is running, but my "nvidia-smi" command shows that the Tesla K20 has a substantial GPU utilization
<sam_nazarko> is x running?
<leeping> It says GPU-Util 67%$
<escott> sam_nazarko, generally its easier to work from a framework like ufw than to try and built your own rules from scratch
<sam_nazarko> ok. I'll give that a go
<sam_nazarko> thank you
<leeping> If I run "service --status-all", one of the lines printed is  [ - ]  x11-common
<Ben64> is there something to rename a bunch of files in numerical order?
<leeping> sam_nazarko, what do you mean by "is x running"?  If I ssh into the computer with X forwarding, I can get an X window.  But I'm pretty sure there's no window manager running.
<sam_nazarko> All I want to do escott is allow nat really, drop everything else
<leeping> There is no xorg process or anything
<escott> sam_nazarko, if all you want is to NAT eth1 then do that. don't touch eth0
<sam_nazarko> what i mean escott is eth1 network available to nat connected by eth0
<escott> sam_nazarko, yes understood. remove every rule that says anything about eth0 or lo except the forward, and turn the initial set of drops into eth1 specific rules
<escott> sam_nazarko, in fact the original drop is not actually necessary for NAT
<sam_nazarko> ok sounds like a plan
<sam_nazarko> Obviously, because behind NAT is secure
<sam_nazarko> but i want to protect services on the outward facing box
<escott> sam_nazarko, have you looked at !ics
<sam_nazarko> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sam_nazarko> one moment
<sam_nazarko> ok thanks, looks like there are some rules there already
<mickster04> !pm | gsm
<ubottu> gsm: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gsm> newly formatted ubuntu 12.10 I get the additional drivers icon
<mickster04> gsm why is this a problem?
<absolute> I've got a question for anyone here who feels helpy today. I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 to a partitition. I can see my WiFi network but can't connect. Any ideas?
<mickster04> absolute: have you restart the machine?
<absolute> HP Pavilion dv6
<absolute> Yes, and I updated everything.
<JewZuckerberg> hi
<JewZuckerberg> why all linux users hand's smell with sperm? and why they dont wash their hair n penises
<gsm> the first thing I have to do is install the video driver for your graphics card?
<usr13> absolute: Does your router use encryption?
<JewZuckerberg> can answer me?
<absolute> Yes, WPA2 personal.
<JewZuckerberg> why all linux users hand's smell with sperm? and why they dont wash their hair n penises
<JewZuckerberg> why all linux users hand's smell with sperm? and why they dont wash their hair n penises?
<JewZuckerberg> why all linux users hand's smell with sperm? and why they dont wash their hair n penises??
<usr13> absolute: You might try turning it off, see if you can connect.
<thoonai> escott: hm im just a bit confused
<absolute> My roommate's doing a video chat for work, I can't mess with the WiFi right this second. Even if it does connect to unencrypted WiFi, I wouldn't want to leave it unencrypted.
<ghs> What is the place correct for to create VirtualHost ? sites-available or sites-enabled ?
<Ben64> ghs: both. there should be a symlink from enabled to the actual conf file in available
<ghs> Ben64 How do I active ?
<Ben64> ln -s /etc/apache2/sites-available/blah.conf /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/blah.conf
<coolball> has anyone installed InterNetNews 1.4 or similar in this lifetime?
<tsimpson> ghs: use the a2ensite command-line tool rather than making the links yourself
<ghs> tsimpson, yes, is better.
<ghs> tsimpson, If do I to update ?
<tsimpson> ghs: update what?
<ghs> The VirtualHost in sites-available
<tsimpson> ghs: then you just reload apache and it'll see it
<ghs> Oh yes..
<ghs> tsimpson, I cannot to access my site after the configuration!
<ghs> tsimpson, Will be a problem DNS ?
<XL_entz> So what is the best way to make a ISO USB Bootable with UEFI??
<tsimpson> ghs: it could be a variety of things, DNS being one of them
<sandman> Anyone know why X doing nothing takes up 10% CPU, as does compiz (nothing is running; completely idle system). But if I open a GIF animation, it eats up 100% of my CPU? This is something that would occupy perhaps .001% of my CPU on windows, but playing a gif, watching any animation for that matter (even text flashing) eats up 100% of my CPU between compiz and X. I've used a couple different versions of nvidia drivers (recommended, the other one
<densone> wassup yall. anyone know if a software raid consistency check can automagically invoke?
<sandman> Anything involving animation of any kind eats up 100% of my CPU. I can hardly do anything. GPU acceleration is on and all
<Quo_Vadimus> [moar ram.  always moar ram.  tripple the ram
<tyoc213> what channel can I visit to ask about VPNs and related things
<tyoc213> ?
<usr13> tyoc213: Here I suppose....
<sandman> Meh. brb
<tyoc213> if I can connect to a VPN and I can't ping a server inside it (but others can) how I will be able to test if I'm really in?
<gimpy54> sandman: Install a driver/module for your video card.
<tyoc213> traceroute?
<gimpy54> traceroute uses ICMP like ping so that may too fail
<gimpy54> You can telnet to a port listening on that server though.
<sheikhmak> hey guys, my dhcp server writes nameserver and search to my resolv.conf but doesn't write domain, anyone knows how i can fix that
<mickster04> gsm: you don't have to, but ubuntu will work better
<fartbubbler> poop
<gsm> okey
<gsm> what I aora acer is newly formatted, upgrade the whole system, right?
<mickster04> gsm yes?
<hidnshadows> Hey guys, new to changing RAM. Is there anything I need to do software-wise, or will the system automatically utilize the new RAM?
<mickster04> hidnshadows: it just knows
<mickster04> hidnshadows: if you go > 4GB on a 32bit OS it won't spot the extra though
<hidnshadows> I guess I should add that I'm adding a second card to my laptop, not just changing it out
<escott> mickster04, all kernels are pae now
<hidnshadows> mickster04 4gb would be amazing... but these cards are all old. Everything I have is old >.<
<hidnshadows> Alright, well I'll shut down and add them. Thanks!
<absolute> Got it working. It was my own fault. I had set a static IP address for this MAC back when I was using it in Windows. I had to tell Ubuntu to use the same IP.
<thoonai> if heres some excellent networking guy, please help in ##networking
<AndersBreivik> hi
<AndersBreivik> why all linux users hand's smell with sperm? and why they dont wash their hair n penises??
<AndersBreivik> how to repeat holocaust?
<superfake123> could someone help me with not being able to get into my desktop session - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411656/
<lwizardl> is there a good application to view saved cookies ?
<absolute> superfake: what OS and version
<superfake123> ubuntu 12.10
<gimpy54> lwizardl: In firefox?  I've just opened the sqlite database by hand and looked around.
<superfake123> I do however have Cinnamon installed, but I believe this was caused by an xorg-core update from ubuntu repos
<JDogHerman> does anyone know how i can enable right click on my macbook touchpad on 12.10
<lwizardl> gimpy54, well I have an old cookies folder I want to look at. they are all just txt files but open and closing them all is kinda annoying. so wanted to find something made for doing it
<gsm> and here I am again. just format from the terminal in a technical way as system update? sudo apt-get install update? then sudo apt-get install upgrade?
<zykotick9> lwizardl: if they are just text files "cat *" should work...
<zykotick9> gsm: if you want the same behaviour as update manager, replace upgrade with dist-upgrace
<zykotick9> s/dist-upgrace/dist-upgrade/ ;)
<lwizardl> k
<absolute> superfake: I think so too. I had the same problem on a computer at school and I had a really hard time fixing it. Did you just upgrade from 12.04 or something?
<absolute> I tried installing Cinnamon on 12.10 and got the same problem. I tried uninstalling cinnamon with just sudo apt-get remove cinnamon* and that didn't help. Did you try restarting lightdm?
<escott> zykotick9, sudo apt-get disgrace
<zykotick9> escott: it was a typo, perhaps a funny one - but i corrected ;)
<escott> zykotick9, i know :)
<absolute> I also had a similar problem before on a desktop computer with a fancy NVIDIA graphics card. I was trying to install CUDA and I messed with the file. Long story short, I just reinstalled.
<gilton> hi I am having having trouble with installing my wl drivers for the broadcom BCM43227 when i type the sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl command it says FATAL: Module wl not found. Any Help?
<zykotick9> gilton: dosen't modeprobe -r remove things?  guess that's saying wl isn't there?
<NaNo_JunK> the eggdrop 64 bit on ubuntu give error core is there something you can do
<gilton> I don't know i am following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and i am running 12.10
<WanderingEnder> have a problem with a xen vps and apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, it keeps 404ing files during the pull.
<gilton> zykotick9: I don't know i am following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and i am running 12.10
<gilton> help
<wasabi> Anybody have any advice on getting wifi working on a macbookair1,1? Tried every broadcom driver I could and still no networks or no connection.
<LostnVa> gilton whats the wifi card you have
<gilton> broadcom BCM43227
<LostnVa> sounds like one i had probs with
<LostnVa> i searched package manager and got it working there some how
<gilton> LostnVa: where is package manager?
<LostnVa> system, administration for me
<LostnVa> search bcm
<gilton> k
<mns> I"ve got Ubuntu 12.04,  and it seems NetworkManager doesn't properly setup /etc/resolv.conf.  I was at work, now I'm at home but /etc/resolv.conf still shows the work related settings.
<gilton> what version of ubuntu r u running?
<LostnVa> lol i dont know, backtrack 5 r3
<abdostar> I have 3 partitions on my hdd, one with Ubuntu, and an other one with LinuxMint and the 3rd one planing to make my home folder for both distros, could someone point me to a tutorial or post for a similar setup
<mns> me ?  I'm running 12.04
<gilton> im running 12.10 and there is no package manager
<LostnVa> sudo apt-get it
<escott> abdostar, you might want to be a little careful with that setup. the various files in ~/.config might clash
<LostnVa> sudo apt-get install package-manager    i think
<tyoc213> gimpy54: what could it be that I "can connect" to the vpn but aparently Im not really there?? a firewall blocking by mac?
<tyoc213> or something tricky like that?
<abdostar> escott: I had this in my mind, and was hoping someone would point this out, thank you. what if I just want to do this for some specific folders?
<heoyea> abdostar: that fine as long as u make a new user then is ok
<heoyea> abdostar: then just symlink ur common folders like Videos, Music ..etc
<escott> abdostar, some ways you could get around that would be to have multiple homes and /home/abdostar-mint and /home/abdostar-ubuntu with symlinks to the folders inside $HOME
<heoyea> ez pz
<heoyea> got like 5 partitions that way
<abdostar> heoyea: escott : thanks guys, I have some googling to do :), but I still not to setup the right permission for my 3rd partition, as the only way to manage it is to user terminal with sudo, any fix for that
<escott> abdostar, what are the permissions on the folders?
<abdostar> escott: I honestly don't know how to check the permission of a folder
<heoyea> abdostar: is that ur data parition or is gonna be ur home folder?
<abdostar> heoyea: yes, that's the plan
<heoyea> abdostar: if is gonna be ur home folder, at the installer partition part, just assign it as /home
<escott> abdostar, ls -ld /path/to/folder
<abdostar> escott: drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096
<mns> is /etc/resolv.conf cached somewhere ?  Can I clear it out ?  How ?  NetworkManager shows the right settings for the wlan0 interface, but doesn't seem to have pushed them to /etc/resolv.conf
<escott> abdostar, what folder is that?
<abdostar> heoyea: I already have the 2 distos installed
<abdostar> escott: the 3rd partition /media/midi/docs/
<escott> abdostar, that would be a strange permission set, but not crazy
<heoyea> abdostar: there is a way to make it ur home folder, just u gotta do it from the live cd i believe, theres step online for it
<abdostar> heoyea: can you please point me to any link, cause I used all my google skills
<abdostar> escott: what you mean?
<escott> abdostar, 777 on a dir means that i (id 1000) can mess with anyone elses directory by renaming it even if it is owned by someone else (id 1001) for instance
<escott> abdostar, 755 with directories explicitly chown'ed to individual users is a bit more common
<heoyea> abdostar: maybe this http://www.soddengecko.com/tech/linux-unix/2010/how-to-move-ubuntu-home-folder-to-another-drive
<RJ45-Q> I've never updated my system, and today my FN volume up and down keys are displaying a different notification on screen!, why?, and how do I change it back to how it displayed before?
<escott> abdostar, like you would see with "ls -al /home"
<kellercw78> When I had almost completely written off Ubuntu when I got my new laptop, I was able to get it to install via usb (not dvd).  I am glad I gave it one more shot.  Unity works almost flawlessly on this machine.  After some hardware quirks were addressed, I fell in love.  Just one niggle is really annoying me, using the launcher with Gwibber keeps moving the placement of the app window between two workspaces making it annoying t
<kellercw78> o focus or work with.  Anyone else?
<abdostar> escott: ok, I will change the chmod to 755
<yvesD> kernel.log: BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000258
<abdostar> heoyea: thank you, that's exactly what i am looking for, you got some skills :)
<crimsonmane> specifically, the first 7 references what your user can do to the file, the second 7 references what your group can do to your file, the third 7 refers to what the "world" can do to your file
<heoyea> abdostar: or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<yvesD> After loosing LAN I get dropped to shell and can get back to gdm3 with ALT-F7. kernel log keeps telling me about this, what I posted allready. Kernel Null Pointer. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1085812 this I found by googling network manager kernel NULL pointer. Is this the same bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1085812 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "modem-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in get_cind_signal_done()" [Medium,New]
<Guest35930> Hi dudes
<Guest35930> I am a new ubuntuer
<escott> yvesD, probably a buggy driver
<yvesD> I am running 12.04 btw and the bug is filed for 12.10
<Guest35930> Could anybody help me to get familiar with it
<Guest35930> damn it
<escott> !manual | Guest35930
<ubottu> Guest35930: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest35930> nobody willing tall to me
<Guest35930> I couldn't open this website
<Guest35930> wtf
<LostnVa> whats it do guest
<LostnVa> or not do
<Guest35930> e
<Guest35930> I want to USE ie
<abdostar> heoyea: sudo chmod -R 755 /media/midi/ , this command still dont gave me full right (copy paste )except if I use sudo in terminal
<Guest35930> how to wine it
<LostnVa> ie?
<Guest35930> yeah
<Guest35930> wine it
<LostnVa> dont say internet explorer
<Guest35930> wine
<LostnVa> why
<heoyea> abdostar: try 777
<Guest35930> some websites only could open in ie
<jaysonr> Guest35930: this may help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64788/how-to-install-ms-internet-explorer-7-8-or-9
<Guest35930> thank you
<LostnVa> theres sites that only open with IE?
<Guest35930> yeah
<LostnVa> hmm
<Guest35930> I am in a fuck country
<escott> abdostar, not -R
<jaysonr> LostnVa: yes, there are. My bank used to be one of them.
<Guest35930> called China
<LostnVa> ok
<escott> abdostar, thats not what you want
<abdostar> escott: why not -R?
<heoyea> Guest35930: install playonlinux then install IE
<escott> abdostar, because now all the normal files in subdirectores of that are marked executable. executeable mp3s and docs and ...
<Guest35930> it need be paid
<Guest35930> playonlinux
<Guest35930> It's not that functional
<heoyea> Guest35930: is free
<Guest35930> mm
<funtapaz> Maybe VM?
<Guest35930> Let me check it
<abdostar> escott: i run the some command with "-R"?
<Guest35930> I have vbox
<Donnie_Darko21> hello ppl i want to instal celestia new version so when i confi
<escott> !enter | Guest35930 if you would please
<ubottu> Guest35930 if you would please: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest35930> but there is some problem with it
<Donnie_Darko21> hello ppl i want to instal celestia new version so when i ./configure i get error  zlib not found
<LostnVa> out of curiosity how do you get IE with out windows validation crap
<funtapaz> Guest35930, consider a VM if you need windows functionality frequently, but do not want to reboot.
<funtapaz> If you have a machine capable of handling it.
<crouton> hi guys .. there is a patch here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost-defaults/+bug/531973 . how can i apply this patch in ubuntu using the command-line? and, does it require a restart?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531973 in boost-defaults (Ubuntu) "[UNMETDEPS] libboost-mpi-dev has unmet dependencies in Lucid" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Guest35930> we need use a thing called USBkey
<Guest35930> BUt this vbox can't do it well
<ggrrqq> Hi
<yvesD> this seems to come down to http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191889 still dont know what to do. its minor priority now. since it works after several sudo restart network-manager and some waiting time.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in USB ADSL Modem Manager "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Undecided,New]
<funtapaz> Guest35930, then I don't know how well a WINE implementation would handle it either.
<ggrrqq>  hi
<funtapaz> Anything is worth a try though.
<Donnie_Darko21> hello ppl i want to instal celestia new version so when i ./configure i get error  zlib not found i m using 12.04 which zlib will i need to download ?
<Guest35930> wine
<ggrrqq>  hi
<Guest35930> could solve a lot problems
<ggrrqq> hi
<Guest35930> I have received a website its useful
<escott> abdostar, i think this should work "find /media/midi -type f -exec chmod -x '{}' \;"
<Guest35930> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64788/how-to-install-ms-internet-explorer-7-8-or-9
<trism> Donnie_Darko21: probably zlib1g-dev
<escott> abdostar, that will strip exec from any normal files in /media/midi
<funtapaz> Guest35930, yes. Try that.
<funtapaz> It uses http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Guest35930> thankyou for the people who tell me this web
<heoyea> Donnie_Darko21: try searching on http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=zlib
<WeThePeople> how do i run a shell script in root
<KI4RO> Anyone know an easy way to make xset settings permanent?
<heoyea> Donnie_Darko21: if is not in ur repos
<escott> !sudo | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<heoyea> weeb1e_: sudo sh scrip.sh
<heoyea> WeThePeople: sudo sh scrip.sh
<WeThePeople> heoyea, thanks
<funtapaz> Donnie_Darko21, try something like sudo apt-get install zlib-devel
<escott> WeThePeople, heoyea, generally scripts will specify the shell they need forcing them to use dash is inappropriate
<emx> how do i change the datadir of mysql (no luck with google)
<Donnie_Darko21> damn now i miss this configure: error: No gl.h found.
<heoyea> Donnie_Darko21: ur 1st tiem compiling?
<escott> WeThePeople, heoyea, you also need to specify a full relative path like "sudo ./script.sh" or "sudo /full/path/to/script.sh"
<crouton> anyone have any idea how to apply a debdiff patch?
<abdostar> escott: yeah, it did the work, thank you again
<zykotick9> KI4RO: are you using a DM?  lightdm, gdm, kdm, etc?  then this won't help - but if you happen to use "startx" then add your xset stuff to .xinitrc
<Donnie_Darko21> nope just i have the old version and dont know if that is the problem to install celestia
<trism> crouton: in the source directory, generally: patch -p1 < /path/to/debdiff
<KI4RO> zykotick9: Don't know what any of that is...including startx...sorry
<heoyea> Donnie_Darko21: install apt-file and learn how to use that, then u can figure out the missing stuff a bit easier
<zykotick9> KI4RO: ya, it was a long shot.  sorry i don't know the answer for ya, good luck.
<KI4RO> zykotick9: Thanks
<Donnie_Darko21> mann i need new version which is in tar
<somsip> emx: change the path in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<zykotick9> KI4RO: for nothing ;)
<KI4RO> zykotick9: Hey, you tried and I appreciate it
<crouton> trism: do i have to recompile something after that?
<LostnVa> would apt-get update apt-get upgrade help Donnie?
<XMLnewbi> what would "tar zxvf .." mean?.
<emx> somsip, i did. as i did in apparmor. mysqld fails to start (not sure why)
<KI4RO> Anyone know an easy way to make xset settings permanent?
<zykotick9> KI4RO: i'm just curious - screen blanking?
<trism> crouton: depends on the package but you'll likely want to rebuild the package
<somsip> XMLnewbi: with gzip extract verbose filename
<KI4RO> zykotick9: Exactly
<XMLnewbi> im doing an install walthough https://github.com/MORA99/BitPing.Net     step on line 7 is tar zxvf ...
<escott> XMLnewbi, use gZip (to compress or decompress) eXtract, be Verbose, the Filename follows. see man tar
<iio7> How do I disable logging completely? I'm running on a SD card and I don't need logging at all.
<somsip> emx: check the error log /var/log/mysql/error*
<krunal> Question: I need either 1) wireless PCIe card or 2) wireless USB that works with 12.04. If soemone can help me find a nice dual band one... i'd really appreiate it
<XMLnewbi> could you link a command line on how to do that?
<crouton> trism: thanks
<Donnie_Darko21> what the f. is gl.h  ?
<heoyea> iio7: i usually mount the log, /tmp ..etc to ram
<escott> Donnie_Darko21, it is the opengl header file
<escott> !find gl.h
<ubottu> Found: glchess, crystalspace-glshader-cg
<krunal> Question: I need either 1) wireless PCIe card or 2) wireless USB that works with 12.04. If soemone can help me find a nice dual band one... i'd really appreiate it
<escott> !hcl | krunal
<ubottu> krunal: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<RJ45-Q> I've never updated my system, and today my FN volume up and down keys are displaying a different notification on screen!, why?, and how do I change it back to how it displayed before?
<heoyea> krunal: search the net
<RJ45-Q> krunal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<RJ45-Q> ;)
<krunal> heoyea, i really have...and i've found only some that work on some versiona dns ome tht dont
<krunal> just wanted to see if you guys had any thoughts
<RJ45-Q> krunal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<RJ45-Q> ;)
<krunal> thank you RJ3000
<krunal> RJ45-Q *
<RJ45-Q> NP
<RJ45-Q> YW
<heoyea> RJ45-Q: think there was a programs call somthing like custom notify osd
<trism> Donnie_Darko21: you probably want the mesa dev packages
<Donnie_Darko21> so i need to detect my video driver to celestia work opengl stinks on my laptop that why googleearth 7 beta crashes
<Klauz> RJ45-Q: i think you'll need to provide more information than that to get started, for example, what *is* your system, what ubuntu version you're running, what packages you updated that caused a change, what desktop environment you're using, etc.
<RJ45-Q> 10.04.4, yesturday the notification of volume change was okay, today it's randomly displaying as if it where a Netbook version.
<Klauz> the devil is in the details
<escott> RJ45-Q, what do you mean by that. is your compositor broken?
<Donnie_Darko21> sp whats the best way to set up mesa-dev
<escott> !info mesa-dev
<ubottu> Package mesa-dev does not exist in quantal
<Donnie_Darko21> lol
<XMLnewbi> tar zxvf bitcoin-0.7.1-linux.tar.gz               looks like that  is unziped        next line is "rm *.tar.gz"     what should replace the * with?
<trism> Donnie_Darko21: you'll probably need at least libgl1-mesa-dev but there are several, good start though
<RJ45-Q> I'm not sure, it was displaying one way, today it displays another way, I don't know what's going on!
<escott> !info libgl1-mesa-dev | Donnie_Darko21
<ubottu> Donnie_Darko21: libgl1-mesa-dev (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX development files. In component main, is extra. Version 9.0~git20120903.e1673d20.is.git20120821.c1114c61-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 86 kB
<escott> Donnie_Darko21, ubottu isn't too smart
<heoyea> XMLnewbi: the name of the file?
<Klauz> XMLnewbi: if the bitcoin tarball is the only .tar.gz in your current path, *.tar.gz is safe to glob
<Donnie_Darko21> no i will probally need a new lap top :) with great video hehe :)
<escott> RJ45-Q, i'm going to guess that your GLX may have broken and you no longer have a compositor. run "glxinfo | grep -i vendor"
<raymondjtoth> hi
<raymondjtoth> can any one help me with wubi a sec
<raymondjtoth> getting err
<Klauz> !ask | raymondjtoth
<ubottu> raymondjtoth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RJ45-Q> another scary thing is that the last time I started my system, it was about 10 times slower than usual
<XMLnewbi> I unzipped and have a bitcoin-0.7.1-linux in the dir now
<somsip> XMLnewbi: what is the aim? Do you want ro rm the directory?
<XMLnewbi> what does rm mean?
<RJ45-Q> took 3 minutes to even gain Mouse controll
<krunal> let me as you gusy something... what mbps do you need to stream 1080p (say a 5gb file) over wifi?
<raymondjtoth> ok when i reboot my windows and tell it to book into ubuntu i get err after i use wubi installer
<Klauz> XMLnewbi: remove
<somsip> XMLnewbi: it deletes files
<Klauz> XMLnewbi: man rm
<raymondjtoth> why is this im on windowss 7
<XMLnewbi> im following directions and trying to follow them
<XMLnewbi> ahh! i get it, it wants to me delete the old file I unzipped from
<raymondjtoth> any one know why i dont rember the err tell me something about g somthing
<Donnie_Darko21> libgl1-mesa-dev  is 19 mb so not 80 kb
<zykotick9> krunal: even hardwired 10/100 would struggle streaming 1080p video, wifi forget it...
<raymondjtoth> Klauz: understand mde
<raymondjtoth> me i mean
<raymondjtoth> any one ssee my text
<Klauz> XMLnewbi: if you're inexperienced, it's inadvisable to be compiling your own software, why not use the PPA for Bitcoin instead? https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin
<XMLnewbi> https://github.com/MORA99/BitPing.Net         im following the walthough on program, dont think there is a PPA
<RJ45-Q> escott: :~$ glxinfo
<RJ45-Q> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<RJ45-Q> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<RJ45-Q> :(
<raymondjtoth> Klauz: did you ssee my text
<RJ45-Q> shouldn't it be installed with the OS?
<Klauz> raymondjtoth: no, if it's incoherent and not on one line, my eyes have a tendency to glaze over and ignore it (no offense)
<raymondjtoth> Klauz: i used wubi installer and it installed it fine but when reboot i get err when i tell it to boot to ubuntu why is this its g something for getyhe err
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> whats goingwn
<ggrrqq> Does anyone know anything about the broadcom wifi drivers for ubuntu?
<Donnie_Darko21> server glx version string: 1.4 display: :0  screen: 0 direct rendering: Yes
<zykotick9> !broadcom | ggrrqq that's all i know, the factoid ;)
<ubottu> ggrrqq that's all i know, the factoid ;): Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Klauz> raymondjtoth: im sorry, i don't have any experience with wubi, maybe someone else here does
<raymondjtoth> anyone eles?
<zykotick9> Klauz: unlikely, most wubi questions go unanswered around here...
<heoyea> wubi sucks install the real thing?
<Donnie_Darko21> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<Guest35930> wubi has many problems
<raymondjtoth> heoyea: i wantyo keep my windows also
<Donnie_Darko21> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.4
<raymondjtoth> for my mom
<raymondjtoth> she need a windows program that wwhy
<heoyea> raymondjtoth: dual boot then
<raymondjtoth> 'only 1 hd
<heoyea> raymondjtoth: make more paritions
<raymondjtoth> not helpiung
<raymondjtoth> helping :*
<raymondjtoth> :(
<escott> RJ45-Q, if you cant follow those instructions... not sure how you are going to be able to follow any i give you
<RJ45-Q> escott: I did!
<RJ45-Q> escott: :~$ glxinfo
<RJ45-Q> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<RJ45-Q> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<krunal> i'm getting http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007GMPZ0A/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A2EUTVCJXLAJ4K
<RJ45-Q> also some of my FN keys are randomly disabled!
<RJ45-Q> what's going on?
<heoyea> raymondjtoth: not sure what u mean u can dualboot and keep windows, it answers ur question
<raymondjtoth> i want to use wubi
<heoyea> raymondjtoth: and u only need 1 HD
<raymondjtoth> it install but when it b oots into ubuntu give err
<RJ45-Q> when I started my system, it started about 10 times slower than usual too!, could I have some sort of virus?
<heoyea> raymondjtoth: try reinstalling Wubi then
<escott> raymondjtoth, not a lot of wubi fans in this channel
<raymondjtoth> what channel i want escott
<yhusha> ok so how come ubuntu isn't lighning fast it's a toram session 2gig of swap 1gig ram with a 864mb squashfs  the  ram never maxes out and swap is normaly 3/4 free why not better performance it feels almost like a regular session of hdd
<yhusha> it should be RBH fast
<escott> raymondjtoth, more that wubi is for beginners, the more experienced individuals do real installs or use virtual machines
<Guest35930> it makes the life of hardrive shorter
<raymondjtoth> escott: is there a wubi irc channel
<escott> raymondjtoth, bit like asking about a bike with trainer wheels
<raymondjtoth> escott: im new
<raymondjtoth> thatss why
<waynr> is it possible to install ubuntu in a chroot environment
<escott> raymondjtoth, i recognize that.
<raymondjtoth> thatss why i want wubi
<NaNo_JunK> are the rootkits on software ubutu safe
<zykotick9> escott: wubi also doesn't update version to version well (read "at all"), so they are very temporary (unless you use 12.04)
<escott> waynr, like debboostrap
<waynr> escott: yes
<Guest35930> I wine IE 8 successfully
<RJ45-Q> I'm gonna see if rebooting helps my problem
<millhouse513> untu
<Guest35930> Thank you every one
<yhusha> anything on why a toram session isn't performing so quik
<escott> yhusha, what is toram
<escott> waynr, i think there is a deb bootstrap variant for ubuntu
<heoyea> 1st time i see some1 got excited to install IE8
<yhusha> where the squashfs is loaded to ram and the whole system runs from ram not hdd the way things are configured here there is still persistant storage on hdd
<escott> yhusha, and why should that be faster?
<yhusha> because ram is far faster than hdd
<escott> yhusha, only relevant when you are reading from disk
<RJ45-Q> both of my problems cured themselves (to an extent) on 3rd reboot, nice, now the question is, why did this problem occur and will it happen again...
<zykotick9> escott: waynr debootstrap
<escott> RJ45-Q, since you never installed glxinfo i cant say
<RJ45-Q> escott: a HDD iIS way faster than RAM!, the average HDD spins at around 5400RPM to 7200RPM!, where the average RAM just sits there :P
<RJ45-Q> IS*
<RJ45-Q> lol
<yhusha> also tryna figure out why theres no swappiness setting in the systcl.config file yet there is swap
<yhusha> conf*
<RJ45-Q> MAAAAAD: are you MAD?
<escott> yhusha, sysctl.config doesn't have all entries that could be set. just the major ones. you can access others through the /sys filesystem
<brady2600> what is the command for opening the terminal in ubuntu?
<zykotick9> brady2600: gnome-terminal or xterm or ...
<escott> brady2600, there are many: gnome-terminal, xterm, rxvt (if installed) etc
<heoyea> brady2600: gnome-terminal &
<ejo> Ctrl-alt-T works for Unity
<escott> heoyea, the & would only be relevant if he were at a terminal... a little chicken and egg there
<brady2600> my wife has managed to do something to her ubuntu box , the boarders of her windows are gone.. you cant open or close them , and unity has dissappoeared
<escott> brady2600, the compositor is broken. something with graphics drivers. nvidia, amd or intel?
<heoyea> escott: oh though he was launching a gui from a terminal
<brady2600> yes she says she installed something for invidia
<crimsonmane> brady2600: that used to happen to me when i tried doing "alt space n" to minimize. i had to re-apply Window Decorations
<crimsonmane> but it was a compiz thing
<brady2600> i know that compiz is crashing too
<brady2600> is there some way i can disable compiz via the terminal
<heoyea> brady2600: ull kill the whole desktop if u do
<zykotick9> brady2600: Unity is a compiz plugin... so if that's the DE you use - probably not.
<mns> is there a way to use gnome shell instead of unity with ubuntu 12.04 ?
<zykotick9> !notunity | mns
<ubottu> mns: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<escott> brady2600, that would do it. check /var/log/dpkg.log to figure out what she installed
<brady2600> hummm.  the problem is i dont know exactly what she installed. i forget the name of the application, but the equivelent of add/remove programs in unity, can i run that
<brady2600> i use gnome shell on my other machine gnome 3.6
<mns> cool thanks.
<brady2600> ok yes, but the add/remove application on ubuntu, does anyone know the command i can run from the terminal to get it up on the screen, i dont have access to the system settings as it is
<escott> brady2600, synaptic?
<heoyea> software-center?
<kellercw78> does anyone know of a workaround or bugfix for the nonmaximized windows on the of right of a workspace getting wrapped over to the previous workspace when clicked on the launcher?
<KI4RO> Anyone know an easy way to make xset settings permanent?
<XMLnewbi> useing echo in command line just outputs what you typed right?
<corvaxia> Anyone aware of a resource when creating a livedisk USB of ubuntu to run on Mac. I can't get it to be recognized or boot from rEFIt and I think its because the live disk lacks an EFI directory.
<zykotick9> KI4RO: there is some autorun freature in ubuntu, have you tried just throwing the command into that?
<KI4RO> zykotick9: No...hmmmm...that sounds like something I could handle...thanks...we'll see
<zykotick9> KI4RO: i'm not sure it will work, but worth a shot...
<KI4RO> zykotick9: Sure is
<woju> there is a trojanhorse on my ubuntu12.10
<woju> what should I do ?
<heoyea> woju: no more porn
<zykotick9> woju: why do you think so?
<woju> heoyea: not that reason
<heoyea> woju: linux virus or windows?
<woju> zykotick9: I found a exe in firestarter
<woju> heoyea: I don't install wine
<heoyea> woju: u can use clamav to scan windows stuff
<woju> heoyea: so maybe is a linux virus
<zykotick9> woju: mono uses exe files... is firestarter a mono application?
<woju> heoyea: I did it,no virus.
<woju> zykotick9: I don't know what mono is
<zykotick9> woju: i just look, doesn't seem like it is...
<woju> zykotick9: once I uninstall vino,after some time,it appeared again
<heoyea> woju: if is linux u can try rkhunter
<zykotick9> woju: what is teh part before the .exe?
<kiran_> how to join  2 dat files in ubuntu, example filename.dat.001 and filename.dat.002
<woju> zykotick9: I can't remember it,my firestarter can't see network now.It has some problems
<gulag2012> sudo apt-get install rkhunter, now I need to learn what configurations to use.
<heoyea> kiran_: was it a zip file ?
<kiran_> no it is a .rar file
<zykotick9> woju: i see.  well, keep in mind you can see some .exe stuff on gnu/linux if they are infected with mono (that's a joke, but i do consider mono a trojan, just not in the way you mean)
<woju> gulag2012: I have install rkhunter，seems it can't find the virus
<heoyea> kiran_: think u need to install hjsplit
<kiran_> ok thanks
<woju> I must go now,thank you all very much!
<test> test
<gsmnick> I need to see videos on youtube, mp3, avi etc someone help me?
<gsmnick> newly formatted pc
<zykotick9> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | gsmnick
<ubottu> gsmnick: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<tiegur> how can i fix my xauthority settings if I can only login as guest. (Ctrl+Alt+F1-F4 does not load shl prompt either, somehow disabled :(  ))
<heoyea> tiegur: maybe try live cd
<tiegur> I have the original boot cd
<gsmnick> la aplicacion ubuntu software center se a cerrado inesperada mente
<greg__> How to fix...    E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<gsmnick> error Nose package dependencies can resolve
<tiegur> Im not trying to erase my files however.  selecting Recovery mode when trying to login as admin does not work either
<gsmnick> the Ubuntu Software Center application is closed unexpectedly to mind
<gsmnick> zykotick9
<heoyea> gsmnick: killall software-center
<superfake123> my tty1-tty6 are not working can someone assist me please D:
<tiegur> same here superfake123
<test> any one got any solutions to prevent laptops from overheating using Ubuntu?
<tiegur> i need it to edit my xauthority settings
<paws> anyone here familiar with minicom or cutecom?
<heoyea> tiegur: u can mount ur drive and edit with live cd?
<test> anyone got any solutions to prevent laptops from overheating using Ubuntu? :(
<tiegur> test, i had an overheating laptop a while back from a dnet c server starting when i booted up
<tiegur> disabled it on startup and it was resolved
<greg__> How to fix...    E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<test> okk ill try thanks
<XMLnewbi_> wget --no-check-certificate "http://github.com/jtobey/bitcoin-abe/tarball/v0.6"              error permission denied cannont write to file, (success)     im confused
<blackshirt> !find cpanel
<ubottu> Found: secpanel
<blackshirt> !secpanel
<blackshirt> !info secpanel
<ubottu> secpanel (source: secpanel): graphical user interface for SSH and SCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.1-1 (quantal), package size 52 kB, installed size 388 kB
<blackshirt> !info cpanel
<ubottu> Package cpanel does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> !info ispconfig
<ubottu> Package ispconfig does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> !find ispconfig
<ubottu> Package/file ispconfig does not exist in quantal
<test> tiegur, can you throw me a link as I'm having trouble finding it on the web on how to disable dnet c server?
<tiegur> assuming you are the administrator on your laptop, in terminal type in 'top'
<tiegur> if dnetc isnt running then you might have a different issue. what kind of laptop do you have?
<test> hp dv4-3029tx
<XMLnewbi_> im trying to install https://github.com/jtobey/bitcoin-abe with a wget  could some one else help me get the right command line? having permission issues
<test> thnx for the help but I have to go...
<almoxarife> XMLnewbi_: https://github.com/jtobey/bitcoin-abe/archive/master.zip <-- does this achive the same result? a d/l in zip form
<XMLnewbi_> Resolving nodeload.github.com... 207.97.227.252 Connecting to nodeload.github.com|207.97.227.252|:443... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK Length: 128374 (125K) [application/zip] master.zip: Permission denied  Cannot write to `master.zip' (Success). bitcoin@108-171-201-222:/home$
<XMLnewbi_> so annoying, I can DL to my machine, but im not sure how to pass from my computer to VPS with putty
<blackshirt> xmlnewbie, you haven't write permission to current working dir
<blackshirt> change to dir you have write access/permission
<blackshirt> and then retry
<kvothetech> XMLnewbi_: scp
<heoyea> type cd
<kvothetech> XMLnewbi_: scp and putty i believe also has a built in sftp
<Angelous> hey, anyone know where i can get the latest ubuntu full live install iso?
<blackshirt> angelous, go to ubuntu site or closest repo in your city
<XMLnewbi_> ahh, that was it, needed sudo
<zykotick9> !torrents | Angelous
<ubottu> Angelous: Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Angelous> thx, ubottu
<Angelous> umm, now to get the other 3 main ones
<Angelous> know where i could get the torrent for the iso's of debian, and centos?
<heoyea> search engine
<blackshirt> angelous, you can google it ... A lot of info would guide you,if you smart enought
<Angelous> some help chan u r
<XMLnewbi_> user@108-171-201-222:/home$ tar zxvf master.zip gzip: stdin has more than one entry--rest ignored tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<blackshirt> angelous, no, i'm not too smart
<tiegur> Would anyone know what config setting or update might have disabled my tty1-tty6. My screen goes to a blank black screen with no display or cursor, then it loads back to my normal tty7 afterwards
<heoyea> tiegur: maybe ur drivers?
<almoxarife> tiegur: how does disabling tty1-6 help tty7?
<zykotick9> tiegur: i doubt it will help you, but /etc/inittab controls the VT creation
<heoyea> tiegur: maybe this helps http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=8883
<slinkeey> Hello
<osamabinladen> hi fuck witt
<tiegur> ialmoxarife, it didnt help tty7 and im sure something I updated caused the issue
<tiegur> heoya, checking link now
<slinkeey> I shared my public folder via naultilis.. It appears to use samba to do this.. Kind of suprised that it defaulted to samba vs nfs...  Anyways.. My other machines do not discover this share.. I actually have to type in a location....  Any ideas?
<BlueEagle> slinkeey: Users not member of the same work group?
<heoyea> slinkeey: maybe create a shortcut
<zykotick9> BlueEagle: s/Users/Computers/
<WeThePeople> osamabinladen, do not cuss
<slinkeey> Well was hoping that any pc in my house would discover it.. It is a public folder...
<XMLnewbi_> trying to use tar -xvvzf but getting errors, is there a differnt way to unzip?
<BlueEagle> slinkeey: Ok, let me rephrase then. What is the name of the work group of your linux box and what is the name of the work group of your other computer(s)?
<BlueEagle> XMLnewbi_: tar xzvf filename.tar.gz or tar xjvf filename.tar.bz2
<BlueEagle> XMLnewbi_: or unzip filename.zip
<slinkeey> It is just called workgroup
<XMLnewbi_> file extension is .zip
<slinkeey> actually WORKGROUP
<zykotick9> BlueEagle: fyi tar doesn't typically need z or j anymore, it's now smart enough to figure it out on it's own
<almoxarife> slinkeey: if nfs is what you want it needs to be installed and setup, i would suggest it, samba is a mess, and yes, sharing defaults to samba
<heoyea> XMLnewbi_: make sure unzip is installed
<slinkeey> Why would sharing default to samba?  Is it assumed that Windows will be in the mix?
<XMLnewbi_> unzip got it, could it be I downloaded a windows version instead of linux?
<BlueEagle> zykotick9: Not very helpful.
<zykotick9> BlueEagle: sorry?
<heoyea> XMLnewbi_: unzip is in the repositories
<BlueEagle> slinkeey: Most times Linux is installed in a mixed environment, yes.
<BlueEagle> XMLnewbi_: sudo apt-get install unzip
<DrOhNoes> hey there
<DrOhNoes> was wondering if anyone could answer some questions about media streaming..
<cheesecakes> hello
<DrOhNoes> whats up cheese
<cheesecakes> nothing much
<WeThePeople> drohnoes, just ask
<gogeta> blaaaa
<DrOhNoes> well I'm running ubuntu on some shitty p4, and I'm trying to set up this computer as a media server (DLNA) to my ps3
<gogeta> good luck transfixing needs more CPU then a p4
<DrOhNoes> now I always had problems connecting my ps3 to anything, on my other laptop I had used windows media player to share and it would be seen by my xbox, but never my ps3.... but
<DrOhNoes> I have ps3mediaserver installed but when it starts it says no renders found... lol now is a render just another machine? eg my ps3 or my xbox or what have you?
<DrOhNoes> Its a P4 with like... 512 of ram lol
<WeThePeople> drohnoes, http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=12436
<JamesNZ> Hi everyone, I'm getting this error when running a script in ubuntu 12.04:
<JamesNZ> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<JamesNZ> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<JamesNZ> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JamesNZ> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<JamesNZ> apt-get failed to install requested packages, exiting.
<FloodBot1> JamesNZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JamesNZ> Sorry for the flood, didn't know. Any ideas??
<somsip> JamesNZ: use sudo on the script (if you know it is safe)
<zykotick9> JamesNZ: close any U-S-C, Update or apt-get sessions
<DrOhNoes> thanks WeThePeople... thats giving me some insight
<JamesNZ> Someguy123: I already did
<DrOhNoes> going to read some more and figure it out lol
<JamesNZ> somsip: ^^
<somsip> JamesNZ: see zykotick9's answer then
<phunyguy_t430s_> question, I am trying out connecting to file shares on my linux server via gigolo, and SSH.  In the option for "Folder" I am trying to put the remote folder I want it to connect to but it still maps to my home folder on the server no matter what I put
<phunyguy_t430s_> like the server has /media/storage - so on the client I put that, but it maps to ~/. instead
<paws> anyone know how can i pull WEIGHT from /dev/ttyUSB0 ? is there a bash script or something?
<phunyguy_t430s_> ~/  **
<JamesNZ> zykotick9: Sorry, just had to do something. What's U-S-C?
<zykotick9> JamesNZ: ubuntu software center
<zykotick9> JamesNZ: only 1 program at a time can use apt
<JamesNZ> zykotick9: Nope USC isn't open and I can't see any apt-* processes in the sys monitor :|
<zykotick9> JamesNZ: are you sure about the sudo then?
<JamesNZ> zykotick9: The script asked me for the root password but I didn't run it as sudo, is that not the same?
<JamesNZ> I did give the pw BTW...
<zykotick9> JamesNZ: root password eh, well best of luck.  i'm out.
<JamesNZ> zykotick9: That's ok, thanks for the advice :)
<JamesNZ> I think it's working now! This time I ran it with sudo like somsip said :D Odd that I had to do it that way, I just ran it normally in 12.10....
<JamesNZ> Thanks somsip, zykotick9 :)
<polterge|st> someone has to get on it https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-screensaver <----------
<polterge|st> this is affecting distros everywhere and currently gnome-screensaver sucks badly
<polterge|st> it would be great to include integration of xscreensaver into the system integration for gnome-screensaver somehow
<polterge|st> this seems like a gnome-shell issue
<polterge|st> anyhow I hope this is getting worked on. Seriously ubuntu isn't going to let some other distro do this first is it ? If google can do it with their software then why not ubuntu ?
<polterge|st> anyway food for thought
<grendal_prime> i have a question..why is it so damn difficult to resize a window anymore?
<grendal_prime> its like the default window manager for ubuntu now has the smallest damn corner handle EVER.!!
<meddie> jrib are you around? i put exec gnome-session in my xinitrc and the same problem persists. the issue definitely lies with startx , though i can't be so sure :/
<grendal_prime> WHOS shitty idea was that?
<almoxarife> grendal_prime: kenny's?
<grendal_prime> damn it keey
<RajeevGEC> what are various scenarios where the run-parts ignore jobs.deny?
<grendal_prime> kenny
<grendal_prime> im sorry i cant help that..you see im the damn-er for my church
<grendal_prime> thats what i do..i damn things
<ejo> those corner handles sound like something that might be adjustable in compiz-config-settings-manager
<grendal_prime> you should pay close attention when im working..watever im damning is proably evil and should be avoided
 * ejo avoids kenny
<meddie> anyone around? i have trouble starting any desktop environment or window manager through startx
<grendal_prime> do you have one installed?
<zykotick9> meddie: you are using .xinitrc right?
<grendal_prime> (im no doctor but....)
<meddie> yes zykotick9
<zykotick9> meddie: k, just checkin'
<grendal_prime> me 2
<zykotick9> meddie: ahh, in a terminal does "gnome-s<TAB>" list gnome-session as an option?
<grendal_prime> ok well..since nobody can tell my why my windowey resize..framey thing is so damn small now..im taking it and going back to scripting.
<meddie> zykotick9, do i need to press TAB button or is it meant literally?
<zykotick9> meddie: tab button, for autocomplete
<meddie> yeah zykotick9 gnome-session is listed
<zykotick9> meddie: i'm not a gnome3 person, so i'm just confirming that is the correct command.  i guess it is.
<zykotick9> meddie: what happens when you "startx" right now?
<meddie> zykotick9, boots to DWM ,
<zykotick9> zykotick9: and your .xinitrc is in your home folder correct?
<XMLnewbi_> Im trying to edit a config file with vi ; its telling me its read onle, even with sudo; there a quick way to make a new editable copy?
<gsmnick> hello
<meddie> zykotick9, yes in my home folder
<zykotick9> meddie: sorry, i got nothing... best of luck.
<meddie> XMLnewbi, just sudo gedit it
<meddie> ohh ok nvm zykotick9
<zykotick9> !gksudo | meddie XMLnewbi_
<ubottu> meddie XMLnewbi_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<meddie> anyone around
<meddie> jrib, are you around man
<gsmnick> nothing but throw the 1st command sudo apt-get update given me error at the end
<gsmnick> W. Downloaded 207kbs,, etcc impossible to get gzip :/ var/lib/apt/list/partial/es.archive.ubuntu.com_dist_quatal_universe_binary-amd64_packages hash sum differs, some index files failed to descargar.se ignored, ose an old ones used instead
<XMLnewbi_> gedit   command not found, typo?
<XMLnewbi_> !gksudo vi    sould that work?
<ubottu> XMLnewbi_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> XMLnewbi_: sudo vi is fine, though gksudo gvim would be the GUI
<XMLnewbi_> gksudo not install, sudo vi did work, I edit'ed it but it reverted
<XMLnewbi_> it gedit a thing? is there a typo in it? getit*
<XMLnewbi_> user@108-171-201-222:/home/bitcoin-abe-master$ sudo gedit abe.conf sudo: gedit: command not found
<somsip> XMLnewbi_: you are connected to a machine via SSH?
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi_: use gksudo with gedit, notsudo
<XMLnewbi_> ues
<XMLnewbi_> yes*
<somsip> XMLnewbi_: then X based software will not work, unless you're doing something not apparent
<dagaz> quit
<XMLnewbi_> user@108-171-201-222:/home/bitcoin-abe-master$ gksudo gedit abe.conf The program 'gksudo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gksu
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi_: did you connect with:   ssh -X user@host
<XMLnewbi_> putty, I have root access on the VPS
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi_: ohhh VPS do all kinds of weird stuff
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi_: if you run:   which kdesu    do you get an output?
<XMLnewbi_> I just want to edit thid config file, I need to edit it, or make a copy that is editable
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi_: then run:  sudo nano abe.conf
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi_: CTRL+O to save then CTRL+X to exit
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi_: what OS are you using PuTTY from?
<XMLnewbi_> win8
<XMLnewbi_> sudo nano worked
<XMLnewbi_> saved, ill see it stuck
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi_: if you want an X server, you will need to install an run an X server like Xming. Otherwise the GUI apps have no x server to stick to. You also need to tell PuTTY to allow X forwarding asit's disabled by default
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi_: for simple text edits, nano is great
<meddie> ActionParsnip,  i have trouble starting any desktop environment or window manager through startx
<ActionParsnip> meddie: why not let lightdm manage it for you
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I have installed "track" on my machine. I have referred this - http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracInstallUbuntu . Now I wan't to add the admin on the trac's home page how it says on - http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracPermissions . Although I have executed the command "trac-admin /path/to/projenv permission add bob TRAC_ADMIN" I don't see the user when I open "http://127.0.0.1:8000". Please help me out here. At least give me a link where this 
<meddie> ActionParsnip, im on dwm
<meddie> ActionParsnip, i have dwm , gnome , and xfce4 but none is working when i issue startx
<armence> Hello, I recently upgraded to 12.04. Prior to the upgrade, I could get wireless to work just fine. Now, the network manager menu doesn't even show an "Enable wireless" option. "rfkill list all" shows nothing. I have an Atheros 9285 card. Can somebody help me out?
<meddie> ActionParsnip, but through GDM , everything works flawlessly
<ActionParsnip> meddie: use:   sudo service lightdm start     and log in there, does it work when you log in that way
<meddie> ActionParsnip, i don't have lightdm installed
<alusion> Lets say I want to get more information on a specific process and figure out what it's doing. What can I do?
<crimsonmane> ps -aux
<alusion> how does using that command with grep look like
<ActionParsnip> alusion: ps -ef | grep process
<alusion> Excellent, thanks you!
<the_dark_knight> Hey guys please help.
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I have installed "track" on my machine. I have referred this - http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracInstallUbuntu . Now I wan't to add the admin on the trac's home page how it says on - http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracPermissions . Although I have executed the command "trac-admin /path/to/projenv permission add bob TRAC_ADMIN" I don't see the user when I open "http://127.0.0.1:8000". Please help me out here. At least give me a link where this 
<ActionParsnip> !info trac
<ubottu> trac (source: trac): Enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software development projects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.3-1 (quantal), package size 1800 kB, installed size 6481 kB
<ActionParsnip> the_dark_knight: did you install it via the packages?
<the_dark_knight> ActionParsnip: yes
<the_dark_knight> ActionParsnip: My default has this code for trac- http://www.bpaste.net/show/NEX7r5jhu0sew0H5SL8T/
<ActionParsnip> the_dark_knight: its not somethingI use, sorry
<RickZilla> Checking out a new IRC client, can you read this?
<somsip> !test | RickZilla
<ubottu> RickZilla: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<RickZilla> k, thanks
<Guest85088> test.
<somsip> ! test | Guest85088
<ubottu> Guest85088: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Syria> Hello, I want to install eclipse.tar.gz on my ubuntu 12.10, Could you please tell me where should I put the installation files?
<RajeevGEC> is jobs.deny supported in ubuntu?
<Syria> 0.o
<zykotick9> Syria: why not use eclipse from repo?  if it's source code inside you might want to see "/msg ubottu compile", if it's a binary use /opt
<ActionParsnip> Syria: why, it's in the repos....
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.0~rc4-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<Syria> ActionParsnip: Because I have already downloaded the 220mb installation files, Also I want to learn how to do it.
<ActionParsnip> Syria: then extract the file, see what you have
<Syria> ActionParsnip:  Where should I extract it to please?
<ActionParsnip> Syria: depends what it is. If it's source then you will need to pull down ALL the build deps for it, then spend time compiling it and so forth
<ActionParsnip> Syria: if its binaries then you can sling it in /opt as zykotick9 stated then intigrate it into your OS
<somsip> Syria: try thisL http://askubuntu.com/questions/194142/how-install-eclipse-from-tar-gz-file
<ActionParsnip> Syria: if you want to learn  how to do it, why have you not searched the web for guides, just like somsip just did?
<paws> is it possible to timestamp 'screen' log? screenlog.0 ?
<ActionParsnip> why do people like making work for themselves?
<paws> um..
<ActionParsnip> paws: you can touch it and it will update the last accessed date to now
<paws> im running minicom under screen... and i want a timestamp of whats happening with the minicom every 5mins lets say..
<paws> to save me the values from minicom..
<ActionParsnip> paws: is there a way to output it to the screen?
<paws> /usr/bin/screen -d -m -L /usr/bin/minicom -w
<paws> this is what i do
<knightfrog> im having problem with dpkg, hangs when trying to install a particular package with apt-get, had to kill it, but every time i run dpkg --configure -a same problem
<knightfrog> so trying dpkg -r package but that hangs too
<knightfrog> what can i do
<knightfrog> its not going to complete
<knightfrog> i need to make it abort
<FloodBot1> knightfrog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> You could cron a script for every 5 mins to run:    date >> /var/log/minicom.log; /usr/bin/screen -d -m -L /usr/bin/minicom -w >> /var/log/minicom.log; echo >> /var/log/minicom.log;
<ActionParsnip> paws: ^
<ActionParsnip> paws: minus the last semicolon
<ActionParsnip> paws: this can be put into a crontab and periodically you can read the log file to see how things are, like you would with other logs :)
<paws> ok thanx, ActionParsnip let me give it a go
<ActionParsnip> knightfrog: what package is it hanging on and it what way does it 'hang'?
<ActionParsnip> paws: I recommend you make the file and chown it to your user, makes things a little easier
<paws> write the before mentioned info in file and than in crontab write 5 *** user /path/to/file ?
<ActionParsnip> paws: put the commands in a bash script and you can cron the script
<ActionParsnip> paws: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/07/cron-every-5-minutes/
<ActionParsnip> paws: found using:   https://duckduckgo.com/?q=cron+every+5+mins
<paws> ok
<paws> great
<ActionParsnip> paws: insted of trying to guess, a little research turns up the right answer
<paws> for some reason it doesnt show me whats happening with my minicom tho..
<paws> it just shows me the date Wed Dec  5 02:15:44 EST 2012
<paws> but nothing else... log is empty
<ActionParsnip> paws: does the command you gave output the status to the screen and then stop?
<ActionParsnip> paws: the minicom command you gave doesn't simply spit out the status
<paws> when i screen -r it shows me all the values
<paws> i see action happening..
<paws> its a weight scale so i see 0.0kg 2.0kg etc..
<ActionParsnip> paws: yes the command you gave seems to start a monitor app which you can watch, correct
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ActionParsnip> paws: did you read the man page of minicom at all?
<paws> yes i can watch whats happening with my weight scale via minicom
<almoxarife> read?
<paws> so i run minicom under screen...
<ActionParsnip> paws: search http://man.cx/minicom for the word 'logging'
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: a weird word for some people
<alusion_> ActionParsnip, do you like to use mc?
<ActionParsnip> alusion_: never had to use it
<paws> but that does not timestamp, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> paws: i see
<paws> thats why i was wondering if screen could timestamp the log
<paws> :)
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: can you help me with a serial connection to my toaster?
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: shouldn't be too different to this: http://arkarthick.com/2012/01/18/linux-powered-coffee-roaster/
<paws> ActionParsnip so why does this log only show me the time but nothing from minicom :(
<paws> with the screen you told me..
<ActionParsnip> paws: yes because the file you said which output the text to the screen wasn't jut that
<ActionParsnip> paws: its an interactive command
<paws> ah.. so its not possible?
<ActionParsnip> paws: so the text is not output to stdout to then be redirected to the log
<ActionParsnip> paws: many things are possible, may take more waork
<paws> what are your ideas.. :)
<ActionParsnip> paws: seems that screen can write to a log file, read the man pages
<paws> screen -L
<paws> that is what I am using
<ActionParsnip> paws: thats all I know. Maybe there are some screen users who know the logging thing. I'd remove the cron job then the log file as it's useless to you
<paws> i read somewhere that i can do piping.. and they said use this awk '{ print strftime("%d/%m/%y %T"), $0; }'
<paws> except i dont understand where and HOW to use that :)
<paws> ActionParsnip: if i run a bash script with: cd $(dirname $0) || datadir=$(date +%Y-%m-%d_%H:%M:%S) || minicom -w -C $datadir.txt
<paws> how can I kill the minicom process?
<paws> than i will run it with crontab every 5mins :)
<paws> that seems to be the easiest way for me to do this..
<nullp0inter> hello, i have added the user apache to a group called 'core'. then i have a folder to where i want to write using a PHP script. the permissions for the folder are as follows: Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (  502/    core) How come I cannot write to the folder when I run my acript?
<nullp0inter> fyi root is also a member of 'core'
<onborad> Dear all, Cedarview  D2500 have dirver on kernel and Xorg?
<ActionParsnip> paws: killall minicom      should do it
<onborad> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> nullp0inter: why, root has absolute power, so group membership is mooted by that fact
<paws> i tried that, ActionParsnip... but the minicom stays opened :)
<paws> i added killall right after the minicom -w -C $datadir.txt
<nullp0inter> ActionParsnip: , how could I allow my group 'core' the permission to write then? Would I have to just assign the user portion of the chown command to anyone else in the 'core' group?
<ActionParsnip> onborad: its just some Intel GPU. The drivers are in a default install
<ActionParsnip> nullp0inter: to write what?
<ActionParsnip> nullp0inter: you can't just 'write'
<onborad> which release version?
<onborad> ActionParsnip?
<nullp0inter> ActionParsnip: , I just need to create log files
<ActionParsnip> nullp0inter: you could add your  user to the syslog group and get write access
<nullp0inter> ActionParsnip : apache will technically will be the writer in this case
<ActionParsnip> onborad: the intel drivers have been a staple in Ubuntu and Linux at large for a long time
<ActionParsnip> nullp0inter: what user does the apache service run as?
<dcherniv> nullp0inter, 0755/drwxr-xr-x theres your problem
<dcherniv> nullp0inter, needs to be 775
<ActionParsnip> dcherniv: nice catch
<nullp0inter> dcherniv : that worked beautifully
<nullp0inter> thanks to both of you!
<nullp0inter> appreciate it
<ActionParsnip> nullp0inter: I'd look into what those numbers mean ;)
<nullp0inter> ActionParsnip : i know im terrible, i was just too focused in on apache, and the possible issues , this time it was simpler than i thought
<gulag2012> nullp0inter, is the 775 based of bits? I was just watching a video on this a few days ago. I'm I even close?
<serp_> yup there are 3×3 bits setting the permission
<onborad> ActionParsnip:How can I find source code ? I use 12.10 have problem on D2500
<ActionParsnip> onborad: why do you want the source code?
<serp_> so its the bits that are interested, outputting it as octal number is just for convinience
<serp_> interesting*
<onborad> ActionParsnip: boot 12.10 have problem on D2500 ,so I need deb package
<dwarder> i need a usb wifi adapter that will work with ubuntu "out of the box"
<ActionParsnip> onborad: the driver is already installed, its also in the liveCD when you boot that
<dwarder> anyone knows such?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: also look on amazon for people stating it worked out of the box in reviews
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: is it for a laptop system?
<onborad> ActionParsnip: you mean gma500 in kernel driver ?
<ActionParsnip> onborad: yes
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> onborad: why don't you state your actual problem, maybe we can help. rather than asking for stuff as it pops into your head
<gulag2012> I want to get around to memorizing how to set those. I think the guy I was watching was setting things in the 600 range for security, it would be good to know on the fly.
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: no mini-pci clot in the system?
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: i have non working wifi on my vgn-nr285e sony notebook
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: usb would be more universal
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: how is usb more universal?
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: mini pci is standardised, it will also be neater as you won't have a device jutting out of your system
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: i can hook up it to different boxes?
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: usb is a must
<zykotick9> gulag2012: the numbers for permission are based on 4 for read, 2 for write, 1 for execute.  then the three numbers refer to user, then group, then other.
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: your call
<onborad> ActionParsnip: output of desktop does not filled/stretched/scaled to full screen
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: amazon users post reviews on what worked and doesn'y
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: have a monel name?
<dwarder> model
<ActionParsnip> onborad: ok can you please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to give the output of:   sudo lshw -C display; sudo dmidecode -t 1; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: no idea, that's why I gave amazon and the hcl link as suggestios
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: ok, thank you
<onborad> ActionParsnip:I will povide log for you .
<onborad> thanks
<gulag2012> zykotick9, thanks I'm still a noob, liberating myself from windows.
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+usb+wifi+out+of+the+box     shows: Airlink 101 AWLL3028 $10 USB WiFi adapter works automatically with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: have you tried that sort of approach too....searching the web
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> onborad: you won't get any feedback from sudo, just keep typing and hit enter. The sudo will run the second command for you :)
<sopmac> aguante FEDORAAAA JAJAJAJ :P:P:P
<Haswell> which is the most complete program (more options) to torrent sharing? deluge, transmission, qbitorrent ?
<ActionParsnip> Haswell: options in what sense?
<Haswell> in the sense of more comfort for the user.
<ActionParsnip> Haswell: transmission is clean and simple
<ActionParsnip> Haswell: also can have a web ui enabled which transgui (also in the repos) can connect to. Allowing you to manage torrents remotely
<Haswell> ActionParsnip, what about qbittorrent? don't you like?
<ActionParsnip> Haswell: never used it, transmission does what I need
<Haswell> ok
<ActionParsnip> Haswell: all I can say s try them all, see which you like
<DogP> unity-greeter doesn't seem to let me change desktop environment (I select a different one, but always loads the default)... any ideas?
<Haswell> ok
<DogP> Or... is there a way to add onboard (onscreen keyboard) to gtk-greeter, gdm, etc?
<ActionParsnip> DogP: you change the session using the Ubuntu logo near your username
<ActionParsnip> DogP: you can use onboard (in a deault install) on the login screen. I believe there is a button to enable it
<DogP> ActionParsnip: yes, I do that... but no matter what I choose, it always logs into the default
<ActionParsnip> DogP: if you have autologin enabled, it should remember the last session
<ActionParsnip> DogP: or are you not using that?
<DogP> ActionParsnip: and yeah, onboard works in unity-greeter, but I can't switch desktop environments, so I'd be fine with gtk-greeter or gdm, which does work correctly, but no keyboard :P
<DogP> ActionParsnip: no auto-login... and I'd like to be able to change desktop environments
<ActionParsnip> DogP: http://askubuntu.com/questions/185052/how-to-enable-onboard-in-lightdm-gtk-greeter
<almoxarife> http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en <-- DogP...
<danhi> -rw-------  1 root      root 1196675467 Dec  5 04:02 root
<danhi> is there a solution to open this file thats located on /var/spool/mail ?
<zykotick9> danhi: only root has access, use sudo
<ActionParsnip> danhi: sudo mail   I believe
<danhi> zykotick9 i have root access but the file is too long, when i try to open/edit the window freeze
<DogP> ActionParsnip: yes, I found that, but it looks like he ended up enabling no password login, which doesn't really do what I want :/
<dr_willis> open it with what?
<ActionParsnip> DogP: I see
<danhi> vi
<danhi> editor
<DogP> almoxarife: that might do what I want... I'll see if that works, thanks
<almoxarife> DogP: :)
<ActionParsnip> danhi: sudo vi /var/spool/mail/root     maybe.....
<onborad> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1412058/
<dr_willis> danhi:  why are you doing this anyway?
<ActionParsnip> onborad: seems to be using the right driver
<danhi> ActionParsnip im logged with root user
<ActionParsnip> danhi: then you don't need sudo
<ActionParsnip> danhi: root login is not advised or necessary either
<onborad> you are right . but not fill up screen .
<ActionParsnip> onborad: the only way I have seen those chips work is by using an xorg.conf file.
<berdy> Hey guys, I installed 12.04 server and during the install I did not have an ethernet connection and was therefore unable to auto config my network settings. Now I'm trying to get it to connect with a static ip and I'm having issues. It shows it's up and running but I'm not able to find google. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> berdy: does yournetwork not support dhcp?
<danhi> dr_willis i want to check why this file is too big ? my upload bandwidth traffic was too much for this month and i supose that sendmail is the problem...
<berdy> ActionParsnip, I want it to be static
<berdy> unless it's not necessary
<ActionParsnip> berdy: but if you request dhcp, do you get a reply?
<onborad> ActionParsnip:can you provide  xorg.conf  ?
<berdy> ActionParsnip, sorry, I don't understand. You mean if I don't use a static ip?
<berdy> First time using ubuntu server after using arch for quite some time.
<ActionParsnip> berdy: yes, if you request an IP via dhcp does it succeed?
<ActionParsnip> berdy: the server OS is near identical in its commands
<ActionParsnip> onborad: there is no single xorg.conf
<almoxarife> danhi: i use kde, and via kde if i want to see the content of /var/spool/mail i open kmail and add mail-folder, and you are right, trying to load the file into an editor did crash here, open a mail app and create new mail??? thing, to look at the content
<ActionParsnip> onborad: its a very complex file, I can hash you one up but it's hit and miss to if it willwork
<onborad> I will provide xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log file
<ActionParsnip> berdy: if you read between the lines. If the DHCP fails then the network adapter isn't working.
<ActionParsnip> berdy: think outside the box
<berdy> It works
<onborad> ActionParsnip:which lead to the issue?
<berdy> dhcp works and it says "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255"
<ActionParsnip> berdy: great the interface is up and communicating. When you set the IP statically, can you ping your default gateway?
<berdy> My router says the gateway is 255.255.255.0
<berdy> but this just gave 255.255.255.255
<berdy> should I try .255 instead?
<ActionParsnip> berdy: dhcp will broadcast to the network, so 255.255.255.255 will be used
<kelvinella> hi i couldnt make the folder sharing working in virtualbox, anyone helps?
<berdy> For whatever reason (with no change to the static config) it's now working.
<almoxarife> onborad: http://daily.siebler.eu/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-driver-for-intel-cedarview-atom-n2000-und-d2000-serie/ <-- give that a look
<danhi> is it possible to set .bash_history not editable ?
<berdy> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help. Don't know what was wrong the first time... :P
<ActionParsnip> berdy: sweet
<ActionParsnip> danhi: sure. chmod 444 ~/.bash_history
<onborad> almoxarife:is work ?
<ActionParsnip> danhi: it is now read only to everybody ever
<almoxarife> onborad: what?
<onborad> almoxarife: did you use ?
<ActionParsnip> onborad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412071/    something like that, change the res if you want
<ActionParsnip> onborad: you will need:   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     to get write access
<almoxarife> onborad: no, i dont use it, you might want to use it, thats your hardware is it not?
<danhi> ActionParsnip what do you think should i remove the /var/spool/mail/root ?
<onborad> ActionParsnip and almoxarife : thanks!
<ActionParsnip> danhi: not sure, never had to mess with it
<ActionParsnip> danhi: can you pipe mail to a standard text file?
<almoxarife> danhi: running a mail server?
<danhi> almoxarife nope just file sharing, but i see that the system is sending big mails since my upload bandwidth traffic was terrible this month
<danhi> ActionParsnip no
<Eagleman> A script installed packages ( http://docs.openstack.org/trunk/openstack-compute/admin/content/manual-ubuntu-installation.html ) But apt-get remove wont remove the packages becuase they are not found, the config files and stuff do exist
<Eagleman> How do i remove it?
<dr_willis> depends on how it installed the stuff. the script may have a remove option
<almoxarife> Eagleman: did the script provide an un-install?
<danhi> almoxarife the system runs on network only and you can access only if you are connected to network.. bit Suspicious
<dr_willis> i dont even see a script at that url
<almoxarife> danhi: what system?
<danhi> ubuntu
<danhi> almoxarife sorry, Centos 5.7
<ActionParsnip> danhi: how is centos an ubuntu issue?
<almoxarife> :)
<danhi> ActionParsnip ubuntu was an mistake coz i have two server runing one ubuntu and centos thought it was on ubuntu..
<ActionParsnip> danhi: so the system with the issue is running centos?
<danhi> ActionParsnip yep
<ActionParsnip> danhi: then I suggest you ask in the centos channel
<almoxarife> the right answer is not always the correct one
<danhi> ActionParsnip i see now that im on wrong place :D
<ActionParsnip> danhi: indeed :D
<akw_> Vim editor is good for opening large files , but i don't know commands, is there any other editor which i can use but interface should be similar to that of word or any other general editor
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: depends on your interpretation of 'right' ;)
<prem> hi all
<prem> how to find which are all the packages depends on X package
<prem> is there a way to find out in ubuntu
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: how often do you think you are answering/helping mail spammer(noobs) ?? :)
<ActionParsnip> prem: apt-rdepends should tell you
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: mail spammers are not 'noobs'
<almoxarife> prem: use synaptic, its easy, it spoon feeds you that info
<prem> almoxarife, am not asking about what are the package (say)  gnome-panel depends on., i want to know the name of the packages which depends on gnome-panel
<prem> almoxarife, will synaptic tell that also
<almoxarife> prem: yes, that too
<ActionParsnip> prem: for example.   apt-rdepends pidgin     shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412095
<danhi> almoxarife nothing has to do me and spamm, i just see that my box was used to spam.
<almoxarife> danhi: there you go, spammer by proxy, blame the machine
<ActionParsnip> prem: on my raring system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412096/
<ActionParsnip> prem: you just need the top lot, the next block are the deps of the first package listed.
<danhi> almoxarife thats why im here to fix that..
<almoxarife> danhi: centos help is next door at #centos-help
<prem> ActionParsnip, almoxarife i think this lists only those packages that gnome-panel depends on
<prem> am asking the reverse way
<ActionParsnip> prem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412105/
<ActionParsnip> prem: simple
<ActionParsnip> prem: apt-rdepends has a -r option for reverse.
<Eagleman> almoxarife thats what i was looking for, it did not
<stroodlepup> hi
<danhi> chanserv will help me ? :p
<almoxarife> Eagleman: cool, what was it?
<Eagleman> almoxarife What was what?
<ActionParsnip> danhi: just type:   /join #centos
<Eagleman> It did not deliver an uninstall script :P
<almoxarife> Eagleman: oh, then you have alot of files in alot of places you need to manually remove
<Eagleman> But what about the packages?
<almoxarife> Eagleman: you didnt install via deb/apt/dpkg , the database has no idea those files exist
<danhi> ActionParsnip :)
<Eagleman> Great... ok thanks
<almoxarife> Eagleman: is there a package for the install?
<Eagleman> I used git clone, and then worked for there, the script did several things which i probally have to backtrace and clean everything myself
<Eagleman> I beter think twice before using a script
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: you could analyse the install script
<Eagleman> Yes, but if they had just delivered an uninstall script it would have been easier :)
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: well it's a 3rd party so technically they don't have to
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: you could contact the developers and ask how to remove it
<maurino6> ciao
<Eagleman> i do see a lot of files that it installed in /usr/local/bin
<fan> Hi
<jasper22> Hi ! Could somebody help me ?
<jasper22> It seems that Ubuntu ignoring /etc/hosts   file
<jasper22> I added there some IPs to internal hosts   but not 'host'  not 'nslookup' doesn't even look into /etc/hosts
<Eagleman> jasper22 i had the same issue
<jasper22> Eagleman: Hi
<jasper22> Eagleman: and what you did with that ?
<s3nt1nel> jasper22, have you tried restarting networking? works fine for me
<jasper22> yes.. I tryed
<s3nt1nel> after adding IPs to /etc/hosts
<s3nt1nel> hm
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: if you open /etc/nsswitch.conf       does the hosts line list 'files' first
<jasper22> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<Eagleman> Hmm i cant remember what i did, sorry
<Eagleman> you could ask in #network
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: and does /etc/host.conf   list 'hosts' first?
<Eagleman> i believe they knew
<jasper22> yes.. the very first line is:     127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost
<Eagleman> !cfadmin
<sankey> how can I get the latest open source radeon drivers on ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: does hosts.conf have the first uncommented line:  order hosts,bind
<ActionParsnip> sankey: remove the proprietary ones
<jasper22> ActionParsnip: here is my /etc/hosts:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412134/
<sankey> ActionParsnip: proprietary ones were never installed, i just assumed the open source ones i have right now are out of date, since suspend works in other distros (Arch, openSUSE)
<sankey> i'm on ubuntu 12.04, and suspend doesn't work  <-- that's basically my problem
<sankey> i'm pretty sure it's a problem with drivers because on resume i can't even switch to TTY1
<luis__> hi
<t9226> pihaea
<sankey> i'm not sure if the radeon drivers are associated with the kernel, but i tried upgrading from 3.2 to 3.4, but that didn't fix the problem.
<sankey> i can't upgrade to 3.5/3.6 because ubuntu doesn't offer non-pae versions
<almoxarife> sankey: you can use the pae kernel on a non pae
<ActionParsnip> sankey: not out of date, the other distros will use different kernel settings and different compile options andso forth
<almoxarife> sankey: did you try the other suspend packages? s3 i think is one?
<almoxarife> !s3
<sankey> almoxarife: even if the 12.10 installer doesn't boot?
<ActionParsnip> sankey: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.30.32 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ActionParsnip> ah
<jasper22> ActionParsnip: about /etc/hosts problem   - could it be because I un-installed 'dnsmasq'   ?
<almoxarife> sankey: forget what i said, i assumed pae was supported since noah was a bootcamp, seems not so
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: maybe, not too sure tbh
<Eagleman> Is it smart to rm -R /etc and then cp my rsnapshot backup back to /etc/?
<jasper22> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks, I'll try to restart the computer couple of times.. let see what happens
<almoxarife> jasper22: what version of ubuntu did you un-install dnsmasq from?
<jasper22> almoxarife: 12.10 LTS
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: in livecd I suppose so. I recommend you rename the current one rather than deleting
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: 12.10 isn't LTS
<almoxarife> jasper22: pretty sure 12.10 and 12.04 require dnsmasq, didnt alot of other things get un-installed with dnsmasq also?
<Eagleman> I cant do it when the OS is running?
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: 12.04 is LTS and 10.04 is LTS
<Eagleman> I am currently remote so i cant livecd do it
<sankey> ActionParsnip: in that link you sent me, there is a link to installing 12.10 and it provides a PPA for a 3.5 kernel. Do you think that PPA will work in 12.04 also?
<jasper22> Ooopss sorry - 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: there are files like /etc/hostname and /etc/resolv.conf which you need for the OS to work
<ActionParsnip> sankey: maybe
<Eagleman> They are not loaded in the memory ?
<jasper22> almoxarife: no.. just dnsmasq
<jasper22> almoxarife: I _must_ run dnsmasq ?
<sandeep_hukku> Can we extend the root partition without booting from live CD?
<Eagleman> The files will only be missing for a few minutes
<almoxarife> jasper22: yeap, you need to re-install it
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: its still needed. If you keep those files you'll be ok. Or you can sidestep issues and use live CD
<sandeep_hukku> without re-installing
<dr_willis> sandeep_hukku:  i dont think so
<almoxarife> jasper22: didnt you notice network issues without it?
<jasper22> almoxarife: hhmmm... I understand that is somekinda DNS related package
<ActionParsnip> sandeep_hukku: you need to boot to liveCD, you cannot resize a partition if it is mouted
<sandeep_hukku> i tried to use Gpartition but that dint work
<jasper22> almoxarife: network issues ??  just ignoring /etc/hosts   file
<ActionParsnip> sandeep_hukku: the partition needs to be mounted to be used for the OS
<almoxarife> jasper22: thats an issue
<jasper22> almoxarife: what issue ?  I can ping/host/dig/nslookup  any-server
<almoxarife> jasper22: alrighty then, no issues, life is good
<jasper22> almoxarife: just pre-defined servers in /etc/hosts is ignored
<jasper22> almoxarife: because it always heading to real DNS server
<almoxarife> jasper22: do you need wifi?
<jasper22> almoxarife: no.. this computer doesn't have any wifi
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: what is the output of:   ls -l /etc/hosts
<dr_willis> jasper22: theres a config file for the order it looks thibgs up. what are you putting in the hosts file exactly?
<jasper22> ActionParsnip: hhmm.. I already send you... just a sec
<almoxarife> jasper22: so you can toss networkmanager along with dnsmasq
<jasper22> almoxarife: yeah.. I thought so...  for now I just un-installed it from init.d/
<jasper22> here is my /etc/hosts:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412134/
<jasper22> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 469 Nov 18 11:23 /etc/hosts
<jasper22> just a sec
<ActionParsnip> jasper22: thats good
<llutz> jasper22: grep hosts /etc/nsswitch.conf
<dr_willis> some reason for the nickchange spammage  m00se ?
<m00se> yes, it has nothing to do with yo
<m00se> maybe find a problem to work on
<m00se> thanks
<sandeep_hukku> reset
<Guest25249> hello
<Guest25249> need help with a somewhat broken system
<Guest25249>   from partial upgrade to partial working system
<leon__> hello
<dr_willis> howdy
<ironhalik> I was wondering - how well are the radeons 7000 supported in Ubuntu? (with binary drivers)
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: i believe they will use the open driver
<dfcnvt> Hi, I have a firewall script and I would like to set up for boot. I couldn't get it to work by using this command such as, "update-rc.d /opt/script/firewall defaults"
<woju> how to close iptables on ubuntu12.10,I google some methods,but it does't work
<Eagleman> dfcnvt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<dfcnvt> Eagleman: I already set up an iptables inside my script.
<dfcnvt> I just want my script to boot everytime I turn on my comptuer.
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: Yeah, they should, but I hear horror stories about the 7000's support with the OSS drivers. So I was wondering about the binary drivers
<Eagleman> read the part on how to save and load it
<internetishard> It's hard to tell if they're doing anything special for them, or just testing with the latest kernel and labeling that hardware ubuntu compatible
<dfcnvt> Eagleman: Alright thanks
<Eagleman> I used: Solution #2 /etc/network/if-pre-up.d and ../if-post-down.d
<jasper22> Ok. I solved my problem with  /etc/hosts
<Eagleman> What did you do jasper22
<internetishard> Does ubuntu have better hardware support for macbooks?
<jasper22> You _must_ have dnsmasq  installed
<ikonia> internetishard: no
<jasper22> otehrwise it won't work
<internetishard> ikonia: no what?
<internetishard> Ubuntu doesn't add special support for macbooks? So any distro with the same kernel will have similar support?
<ikonia> internetishard: no it doesn't have better hardware support for macbooks
<jasper22> althought everything looks correct but without dnsmasq it isn't working
<ikonia> internetishard: correct
<Eagleman> Internet13 why do you need special support?
<Eagleman> A macbook is still a pc
<jasper22> thank's all in this channel
<ActionParsnip> internetishard: they use fairly generic stuff now (no idea why they still charge double price), you may find the necessity for tweaks but otherwise they aren't too bad from what I have heard
<ActionParsnip> internetishard: you can have the same kernel version etc andhave different drivers and such enabled.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you know why they charge a price, please don't make those sort of silly comments
<internetishard> ActionParsnip: yeah, I'm just trying ot choose between distros - I have to use one for work
<internetishard> I always use arch linux, but ubuntu seems to claim some special MBP support
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: all I can see is thatthey like to overcharge the blind. otherwise I have zero idea
<Eagleman> Internet13 what is MBP support
<Eagleman> What does it add?
<ikonia> Eagleman: Macbook Pro
<ActionParsnip> !mac | internetishard
<ubottu> internetishard: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ActionParsnip> internetishard: if you intend to buy a mac, use themac os which is designed for the hardware
<internetishard> ActionParsnip: why parrot party lines which I probably already know?
<Eagleman> There are not a lot of GNU/Linux preinstalled computers there
<ikonia> internetishard: because half the questions you are asking are in those lines
<jrib> internetishard: try both and see which works better out of the box
<vlt> Hello. On an Ubuntu 12.04 machine with generic kernel 3.2.0 I have USB memory connected. `lsusb` shows it but I can’t find it as block device anywhere. Any idea how to “enable” access to it?
<ActionParsnip> internetishard: just baffled by you wanting to buy a mac then shove ubuntu on it...
<internetishard> jrib: there is on linux on MBP 'out of the box'
<internetishard> We use macs at work
<jrib> internetishard: after the "try both" part...
<vlt> dmesg and lsusb for the usb block device problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410189/
<pirateben> how do i rename tetris-bsd to just tetris?
<FernandoBasso> Can I configure dash to wait me finish typing before trying to show me the results?
<jrib> pirateben: for all users or just you?
<pirateben> all
<Eagleman> pirateben tetris as a command or file?
<brontosaurusrex> internetishard: various nix distros run really fine in virtualbox on mac
<pirateben> command
<ActionParsnip> pirateben: make a symlink
<jrib> pirateben: put a symlink in /usr/local/bin/ to it
<Eagleman> symlink?
<kishimi98> help my package system keeps reporting broken .,,., i cant upgrade or even install stuff
<jrib> kishimi98: pastebin
<kishimi98> here is the error when i run apt-get -f install
<internetishard> brontosaurusrex: That's what I'm using till this works completely
<Eagleman> Use an allias
<jrib> kishimi98: please use a pastebin; don't paste the error in this channel
<kishimi98> i did that
<FernandoBasso> Can I configure dash to wait me finish typing before trying to show me the results?
<jrib> kishimi98: you need to give us the url to your pastebin
<ActionParsnip> pirateben: what is the output of:  which tetris-bsd
<16WABFVM1> anybody has issues on activekey using virtualbox ?
<jrib> 16WABFVM1: you might have better luck just stating what issue you are having with it.
<tripelb> anyone want to talk to help me understand Android vs linux?
<jrib> !ot | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tripelb> jrib :( oh duh.  I'll go to offtopic
<kishimi98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412230/     here is  the link please
<kishimi98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412230/
<jrib> kishimi98: where are these packages coming from?  What packages have you installed from outside the repositories?  What unofficial repositories do you have enabled?
<Nortio> hey i have prob i'm new on ubuntu but when i install ubuntu 12.10 i get hd errors i have ssd need some help
<jrib> Nortio: you should pastebin the errors and include the link in your question
<ActionParsnip> Nortio: what errors?
<Nortio> it doesn't come the desktop
<woju> how to close iptables on ubuntu12.10?
<jrib> woju: do you mean, "how to flush iptables rules"?
<kishimi98> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/latest/ubuntu
<woju> jrib: I typed iptable -X and iptables,then the net is down
<kishimi98> but most were diaabled ahen i attempted to upgrade
<woju> jrib: I typed iptable -X and iptables -F,then the net is down
<jrib> kishimi98: run « sudo apt-get update », does your error persist?  If so, pastebin: apt-cache policy python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets python-aptdaemon
<Nortio> someone here that can speak german and can help me with a problem?
<llutz> !de | Nortio
<ubottu> Nortio: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jrib> woju: « iptables -F »clears your iptables rules
<Eagleman> !ger
<Eagleman> ow
<kishimi98> ok
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: did you add that PPA then get errors
<woju> jrib: I tried that,the internet was cutted after that
<kishimi98> no
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: when do you get those errors please/
<jrib> woju: what were the rules before that?
<Nortio> thx :)
<MonkeyDust> woju  try sudo ufw disable
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: and what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<pirateben> were in the world is carman san diego
<kishimi98> what happened is i tried to do a system upgrade  then it faioled midway after it downloaded all packages,.,.,. the it said to run a partial upgrade
<woju> MonkeyDust: everytime I typed iptables -F,I must uninstall iptables and reboot my computer to get thing goes well
<woju> jrib: seems I did nothing before that
<kishimi98> which i did and it failed again.. ,.,.
<kishimi98> it says precise
<jrib> woju: ok.  But what were the iptables rules before you flushed them?
<fff> bonjour, sous ubuntu je cherche la touche Meta
<jrib> !fr | fff
<ubottu> fff: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<woju> jrib: I cann't remember it,I am scared about typing iptable -L now
<kishimi98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412253/ here is the link for the apt-cache policy i just ran
<fff> thanks
<jrib> woju: well no they should be empty.  You should do it next time before typing -F
<woju> jrib: seems I did nothing
<jrib> s/no/now
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | kishimi98
<ubottu> kishimi98: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<woju> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412258/
<kishimi98> aptfix??????
<jrib> ActionParsnip: I don't see why that's relevant
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: jrib: if it failed halfway then it should restart the process etc
<jrib> ActionParsnip: apt doesn't report any issues about not being able to obtain the lock
<jrib> kishimi98: what happens when you do « sudo apt-get install python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets »?
<kishimi98> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a .. tried this and it says cant configure python apt .,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<jrib> kishimi98: pastebin what the full output is...
<kishimi98> ok will do that
<pirateben> how do i past in here
<kishimi98> ,.,.,.   still errors
<jrib> !paste | pirateben
<ubottu> pirateben: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pirateben> paste*
<jrib> woju: so did you try someone else's suggestion to disable ufw?
<kishimi98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412267/
<woju> jrib: I am scared of typing iptables -L,it means I must reboot my computer
<jrib> woju: iptables -L just shows you the rules
<woju> jrib: I am scared of typing iptables -F,it means I must reboot my computer
<kishimi98> jrib;  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412267/
<jrib> woju: ok
<dr_willis> You can save and restore your iptables rules with the right commands..
<jrib> kishimi98: weird.  Do this: sudo apt-get install python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets=0.45+bzr861-0ubuntu9.1
<kishimi98> still same error
<jrib> kishimi98: need you to pastebin
<jrib> ActionParsnip: python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets says it depends on python-aptdaemon (= 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu6) but it shouldn't :)  The latest version he has available of python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412253/) should depend on the 0.45 version
<kishimi98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412281/
<ActionParsnip> jrib: could pull down the deb and manually install it....
<jrib> ActionParsnip: gonna try having him delete the one in his cache since it keep ssaying it's not downloading anything
<kishimi98> guys i appreciate the help.. but is there some other way i can perform the upgrade without losing my apps
<madmikeismad> Is there a fix yet for the migration processes?  Mine hang constantly.
<ActionParsnip> jrib: makes sense
<jrib> kishimi98: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/python-aptdaemon*
<jrib> kishimi98: we're trying to get you there :)
<woju> jrib: I typed iptables -F,the net isn't cut now,thank you!
<jrib> woju: ok, but I didn't do anything :x
<kishimi98> ok how do i download the deb file
<woju> jrib: you give me courage
<jrib> woju: heh, ok
<kishimi98> ls /var/cache/apt/archives/python-aptdaemon*
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: wget http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/main/a/aptdaemon/python-aptdaemon_0.45+bzr861-0ubuntu9.1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./python-aptdaemon_0.45\+bzr861-0ubuntu9.1_all.deb
<kishimi98> /var/cache/apt/archives/python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets_0.45+bzr861-0ubuntu9.1_all.deb
<jrib> ActionParsnip: it's the .gtk3widgets that seems to be the wrong version
<ActionParsnip> jrib: probably a ppa
<ActionParsnip> jrib: let me search
<jrib> kishimi98: delete that file (/var/cache/apt/archives/python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets_0.45+bzr861-0ubuntu9.1_all.deb)
<madmikeismad> I've tried  the work around     "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/sched_cpulimit_nr_balance"   but that doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> !info python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets quantal
<ubottu> python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets (source: aptdaemon): Python 2 GTK+ 3 widgets to run an aptdaemon client. In component main, is extra. Version 0.45+bzr861-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 14 kB, installed size 116 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets raring
<ubottu> python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets (source: aptdaemon): Python 2 GTK+ 3 widgets to run an aptdaemon client. In component main, is extra. Version 0.45+bzr861-0ubuntu9.1 (raring), package size 14 kB, installed size 117 kB
<hjx> 有中国人在吗
<jrib> ActionParsnip: oh interesting
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: are you using raring>
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<hjx> 写的都是代码啊。
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, do you ever sleep?
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: sometimes
<Toph2> hehe,,ok
<hjx> 有中国人吗
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: just pushing mself around for nightshift times
<kishimi98> Preparing to replace python-aptdaemon 0.45+bzr861-0ubuntu9.1 (using .../python-aptdaemon_0.45+bzr861-0ubuntu9.1_all.deb) ...
<kishimi98> Unpacking replacement python-aptdaemon ...
<kishimi98> Setting up python-aptdaemon (0.45+bzr861-0ubuntu9.1) ...
<jrib> ActionParsnip: that's weird because his apt-cache policy says "quantal" for the 9.1 version... maybe ubottu is out of date? (yes, ubottu is out of date)
<hjx> 期待啊。
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, ok,, i see
<jrib> kishimi98: try your apt-get install -f now
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<kishimi98> no
<kishimi98> precise
<kishimi98> ok it has succesfull installed
<madmikeismad> no one else has had the migration/xx issues?
<ActionParsnip> !info python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets precise
<ubottu> python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets (source: aptdaemon): Python GTK+ 3 widgets to run an aptdaemon client. In component main, is extra. Version 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 115 kB
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: then you have downloaded the package from somewhere else (probably a PPA) and is causing an issue
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: what is the output of:   apt-cache policy python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets
<kishimi98> really cant recall
<jrib> kishimi98: you need to complete your upgrade now
<madmikeismad> #lubuntu
<madmikeismad> whoops
<kishimi98> ok lemme try
<kishimi98> i seem to have a lot of ppa's on this system
<jrib> kishimi98: increases the chance of a failed upgrade
<kishimi98> most of which i cant remember what i installed from them .. as this installation is really old
<kishimi98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412293/  link fo rthe policy
<kishimi98> lemma passte all the components of my sourceslist
<codfather> Good morning from the UK. I would like some help with a question on 12.10 and dnsmasq. Does anyone know where the upstream DNS servers are now stored? They are not in /etc/resolv.conf or /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf.
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: oh boy, thats a real mess
<ActionParsnip> codfather: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq   mentions upstream DNS
<kishimi98> actionparsnip;; do i have hop
<kishimi98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412295/  link for sources.list
<codfather> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the link, but that is how to set up dnsmasq on it's own, and not the version that is linked with NetworkManager - they are different
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: you can remove python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets    this is what it does: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412296/
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: I suggest you boot to the Quantal install CD and run the upgrade there, it may help
<kishimi98> ok,.,. last time i tried downloading the cd . got stuck at 99.99%
<kishimi98> i should remove it?
<jrib> kishimi98: how did you run the upgrade by the way?
<jrib> initially
<kishimi98> using the default package manager
<kishimi98> actionparsnip;;;  you said to remove  python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets
<jrib> kishimi98: how did you use the default package manager exactly?
<kishimi98> i did the usual update ,.,. and it said a new upgrade is available so i happily clicked.. and now im here
<ActionParsnip> kishimi98: you could, you need to roll the sources.list file back to precise. Basically you are in a real mess.
<MonkeyDust> sounds like a backup + fresh install would be appropriate
<kishimi98> tell me again.. hopefully when im out of this mess i would have learnt enough
<minas> Here's a scenario: I open firefox. Before firefox loads, I open another program (e.g. skype). Let's say that skype opens first. When firefox opens, it puts itself in front of skype. I don't want that to happen. Is there a setting I can change?
<kishimi98> fresh install  ,............. im beggining to like the sound of that,.,. but man i think i would simply manage the system with its problems
<jrib> kishimi98: if you deleted that file I asked you to, you can try then installing python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets again.  If that completes successfully, then you can retry the upgrade.  That's what I would do anyway.
<kishimi98> ok i would do the upgrade n ow  and feed you back
<tripelb> I would like Ubuntu nexus 7. is that a possibility soon?
<akw_> isn't there any single f***ing editor which can compensate for vim , VIM sucks
<akw_> i can't simplly copy bunch of lines
<akw_> i'm basically from windows OS
<zbx5142> akw_: are you using vim-tiny or vim?
<akw_> zbx5142: Gvim
<AlanBell> akw_: select bunch of lines with mouse, middle click to paste them somewhere
<akw_> i'm used to work with arrow keys and page up and down
<mega1> how do i sftp login into server 11.04 ar root
<akw_> AlanBell: to select texts
<AlanBell> I use nano because I am soft, it works for basic file editing akw_
<Eagleman> I am trying to use easy install but it says the command was not found, if i do apt-get install python-setuptools it says its already installed, and if i to type python-setuptools it says bash: type: python-setuptools: not found  Any idea how to fix this?
<zbx5142> akw_: in command mode: press shift-V (visual line), move cursor to select lines, then press y to yank those lines into copy buffer. then move cursor to destination line and press p to paste below that line
<ActionParsnip> mega1: natty is EOL, not supported any more
<ActionParsnip> AlanBell: nano is sweet
<zbx5142> akw_: and yes, vi/vim is a modal editor. you must distiguish between command and insert mode
<zbx5142> akw_: if you don't like that, use gedit or nano or ...
<mega1> ActionParsnip: i want to copy files and folders to the folder /etc/src and it tell me access denided
<Lachezar> Hello all... How can I add a Generic Postscript Printer to be used to print to file only, no real connection.
<ActionParsnip> mega1: yes, its owned by root, the root account is disabled and Natty is no longer supported.
<mega1> ActionParsnip: how can i get the files to that folder
<randomguy> Hey, I'm running my first ubuntu server in my life, i'm using a single user arch system at home. I'm not really familiar with ubuntu so I want to ask my question here. I have different users for different applications. How can i start these users/applications on system start?
<Eagleman> !rc.local
<ActionParsnip> mega1: transfer the files to home, then SSH over and copy the files. PLease do NOT ask for support for Natty in future. It is no longer supported in ANY way
<Eagleman> I am trying to use easy install but it says the command was not found, if i do apt-get install python-setuptools it says its already installed, and if i to type python-setuptools it says bash: type: python-setuptools: not found  Any idea how to fix this?
<minas> akw_: use nano
<ActionParsnip> mega1: I suggest you clean install Precise, you will get LTS support until April 2017
<Lachezar> randomguy: create scripts in /etc/init.d or add them to /etc/init.d/rc.local, and use 'sudo -u <user> <command>' to run the service as another user.
<MonkeyDust> randomguy  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> nice gratitude too, some people
<Lachezar> Eagleman: After installing python-setuptools use 'easy_install ...'
<randomguy> Allright, thanks for the help. I'll stick with rc.local :)
<Eagleman> Have you read my issua?
<Eagleman> issue
<Eagleman> No command 'easy-install' found, did you mean:
<Eagleman> Command 'easy_install' from package 'python-setuptools' (main)
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: sudo apt-get --reinstall install python-setuptools
<Eagleman> same error aigan :(
<madmikeismad> Anyone have issues with the migration process hanging up?
<kandinski> infuriating: does anybody know why installing ruby 1.9.3 brings on ruby1.9.1 full and much more on 12.04?
<Lachezar> Eagleman: You should NOT type 'python-setuptools', but 'easy_install'
<akw_> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=10616
<Lachezar> Eagleman: With an UNDERSCORE, not DASH.
<kandinski> also, I don't seem to manage to kick ruby1.8.7 to the curb, no matter what I do
<akw_> Can anyone tell me what are these chars ?
<Eagleman> omg, i feel so stupid i didnt notice the -
<Eagleman> sorry
<jrib> Eagleman: the problem is you *did* notice the '-' but it's not there :)
<Lachezar> How can I add a Generic Postscript Printer to be used to print to file only, no real printer...
<digitroid> Hello
<digitroid> anyone kno if it's possible to disable gnome shell top bar and dinamic spaces bar?
<digitroid> I use Ubuntu in a VM and I only need the favourites applications bar
<Lachezar> akw_: This smells like a file imported in the wrong encoding.
<Lachezar> akw_: I'd resort to 'cat 29-05-10-*.sql' in a shell. And if it does not work I'd try a few 'iconv' to assert an encoding.
<madmikeismad> anyone else have issues with the migration process?
<mega1> i want to copy the folder VERSIONS to the folder and all thats in it to the folder /etc/src/ how do i do that
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I get "The system network services are not compatible with this version" error when I try to open the "Network" control panel item in 12.04, please help thanks
<akw_> Lachezar: when i  open the file in vim, it doesn't show these strange chars
<SpaceRocket> is there a way to automatically categorize downloads according to file type?
<kostkon> SpaceRocket, there's a nice firefox extension that does exactly that
<SpaceRocket> kostkon, is there one for google chrome?
<kostkon> SpaceRocket, probably. Just search on the chrome store
<onborad> Dear all,who know suspend ?
<SpaceRocket> kostkon, whats the name of the that extension for Firefox?
<kostkon> SpaceRocket, download sort? let me check
<onborad> suspend in userspace how to send message to kernel?
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: is 'networkmanager' running?
<kostkon> SpaceRocket, yeap. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/download-sort/?src=search
<MaxFrames> almoxarife: what's the command to check out?
<Lachezar> akw_: Then this is pretty-sure a mistaken encoding when importing into Libre Office.
<Lachezar> akw_: Try UTF-8 when importing.
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: the issue is with the machine you are on now?
<sopmac> hola yente
<MaxFrames> almoxarife: no, connected remotely
<Lachezar> akw_: Open a shell, and type 'locale'. Check what is the encoding (en_US.UTF-8 means UTF-8)
<ceka> hi
<ceka> all
<Codex_> What is the name of gnome window manager? (gnome-wm --replace didn't work :)
<Codex_> (the bug is that I'm not getting window borders correctly :)
<sopmac> hi
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: in terminal, run,        NetworkManager
<onborad> Dear all ,click suspend button is no work . any ideas?
<MaxFrames> almoxarife: it says already runnning
<sopmac> alo
<Lachezar> onborad: 'dmesg' might help. It does not work always...
<ceka> i have problem with vlan
<ceka> is tehre anyone can help me
<ceka> ?
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: who owns the process NetworkManager ?
<onborad> I try use dbus send message but not work ? why Lachezar
<Lachezar> onborad: shrug, I've had problems with Suspend and Hibernate from Day 1 in Linux... I've had my video card disallow sleeps, USB drives disallowing sleeps, and whatever not. Typically I would find some piece of hardware that prevented sleeping.
<MaxFrames> almoxarife: I need directions for this also, sorry
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: in terminal,     sudo pkill NetworkManager && sudo NetworkManager
<onborad> Lachezar:only lan dirver report .
<onborad> [ 6448.448527] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down
<onborad> [ 6448.448973] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<dryhay> hi. what is the main path of execution file for gedit in ubuntu 11.10?
<onborad> Lachezar, I have remove r8169 module and try again but still no work.
<onborad> Lachezar:did you have resolve the issue?
<MaxFrames> almoxarife: done. what now?
<onborad> How can find which  piece of hardware that prevented sleeping.
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: does that correct the original problem?
<MaxFrames> it doesn't
<onborad> Lachezar, How can find which piece of hardware that prevented sleeping.
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: no idea
<MaxFrames> almoxarife: how do I check the version number of NetworkManager?
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: use synaptic
<nbubuntu> hi ,I bought a pendrive and I wanted to do a benchmark via disk utility but it shows an error here. Error benchmarking: helper exited with exit code 1: Error writing 4296704 bytes at 2467684352 to /dev/sdf: Input/output error
<nbubuntu> anyhere ?
<almoxarife> nbubuntu: you bought a broke drive?
<hail> hi, i have a network problem wich is driving me crazy, and i can not find a good solution in the forums. Can anybody help me?
<MonkeyDust> hail  start with a question, in one line
<nbubuntu> almoxarife : I am having problem where the drive always get corrupted , using fsck works when it fail. I am just worry it's broken.I did a benchmark but i seems it has a write problem.
<nbubuntu> almoxarife : Does it mean it's broken drive? paying $18 for it.
<hail> home networks stops working after, say 15 min
<almoxarife> nbubuntu: i would think its toast
<nbubuntu> almoxarife : I am still able to copy files into it. Guess , need to send out to the drive. The weird part it ,at the disk utility , the serial number change everytime I did a format. Shouldn't it stick with the original serial number ?
<MonkeyDust> hail  'stops working'?
<Catbuntu> ohai
<hail> Monkeydust, i can not acces other computers on my network, after some while. My android phone can though....
<nbubuntu> almoxarife : it goes with 0D right now , before it get format yesterday it was 07 . Really confusing , did I get cheated with a  non-genuine or fake pendrive ?
<MonkeyDust> hail  can you ping the computers?
<hail> Monkeydust: i'm a noob on technical stuff, how do i go about that
<MonkeyDust> hail  bit odd, as a beginner, to have a network -- ping is the very basic thing to know if a network 'works'
<MangoBoy> Hi. I just happend to update all old packages in my ubuntu oneric, and among them firefox to version 17 and now nearly all my add-ons are incompatible. i would like to revert back to 16 but dont know how, and in synaptic it seems like the only version i can force back to is 7. Is there a apt command to get access to all old versions or a adress where i can find the old packages for download and local install?
<MangoBoy> or actually lubuntu
<almoxarife> !inxi
<almoxarife> !info inxi
<ubottu> Package inxi does not exist in quantal
<makaveli_> hi
<nbubuntu1> almoxarife : Did I get cheated with a  non-genuine or fake pendrive ?
<abhijit> MangoBoy, just download the v16 frm their websit?
<hail> Monkeydust: I have done a lot of installs of ubuntu and never had a networkproblem. it allways worked.Now he says: cannont retrieve...from server
<MonkeyDust> !find inxi > almoxarife
<almoxarife> :)
<makaveli_> r there any hackers here
<MonkeyDust> hail  start from the beginning, what were you doing and when did it go wrong, how many pc's etc
<blackshirt> makaveli_, nothing
<makaveli_> what is ssh cmd for
<almoxarife> makaveli_: for making a secure connection
<hail> Monkeydust: 1 pc for general use, 1 pc on tv to watch movies, 1 laptop general use. First pc has folders wich i share so the other 2 can acces them(photofolders, musicfolders)
<hail> Monkeydust: after i reboot all these comp see each other, after 15 min it just stops.......
<MonkeyDust> hail  wifi?
<nbubuntu1> almoxarife : anyhow thanks :)
<hail> Monkeydust: pc's are wired, laptop on wifi
<almoxarife> hail: which pc fails to network? for that pc pastebin /var/log/syslog
<hail> almoxarife: the comp for general use
<almoxarife> hail: which pc fails to network? for that pc pastebin /var/log/syslog
<tiegur> hello peeps
<makaveli_> curl icanhazip.com
<Catbuntu> Hi tiegur
<hail> almoxarife: is that a command line?
<makaveli_> yes
<almoxarife> !pastebin | hail
<ubottu> hail: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wdp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReliableRaid
<wdp> how current are those information?
<wdp> especially the part below "rationale"
<wdp> all that still the case, or fixed in the meanwhile?
<makaveli_> hi Karditsa27
<bhavesh> Why isnt the disk usage analyzer displaying graphical representation of available disk space and used disk space like it did in earlier Ubuntu versions? Its just text now?
<almoxarife> makaveli_: curl vpnbook.com <-- did not work
<makaveli_> really
<almoxarife> makaveli_: yeap
<makaveli_> sorry
<makaveli_> works for me
<MonkeyDust> bhavesh  try baobab and gnome-disks
<makaveli_> cya guys,now i finally know what ssh is for
<Kartagis> I'm using KDE at the moment, but I can't type / * or - from the numpad. any ideas?
<jrib> Kartagis: do the numebrs work?
<Kartagis> jrib: it works now
<jrib> Kartagis: ok
<Kartagis> jrib: I didn't think "move mouse cursor with keyboard" would mess with that
<jrib> Kartagis: ah
<salmon> Hello, I have Ubuntu Server installed and I connect to it through SSH. I have a problem where I cannot connect to it until I log in. How can I make SSH and other things run before login?
<vlt> Hello. I’m using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. i need to run an OCR process on about 20 scanned pages of a printed book. Can anyone recommend a tool available on Ubuntu for that task?
<jrib> salmon: are you using password or ssh keys to authenticate?
<salmon> ssh keys
<ujjain> What can explain sound not working via HDMI?
<jrib> salmon: is your home encrypted?
<salmon> jrib, It isn't
<jrib> salmon: you're positive?
<peterrus> anyone using the ubuntu gmail integration? When I integrate launchpad of google calendar for example, I have nice launcher icon. When I integrate gmail however no icon is added
<salmon> jrib, Not 100%, but I don't have any need to encrypt it nor I even remember doing it, Any way I can check?
<peterrus> ujjain, you havent selected your digital out as default sound pipe?
<peterrus> go to sound settings -> output
<ujjain> No, but Test Sound is not even working
<ujjain> maybe a bios setting
<jrib> salmon: umm, check for something like ~/.ecryptfs .  I forget what the current setup is.  An easy way for you to check would be to not login, then login as a different user and see what the home directory looks like for the user you can't ssh with
<peterrus> ujjain, laptop or desktop?
<ujjain> peterrus: desktop connecte to TV via HDMI
<peterrus> ujjain, onboard card or seperate graphics card?
<ujjain> onboard.
<peterrus> hmm
<ujjain> but there is a seperate graphics card, but it does not have hdmi
<salmon> jrib, problem is, it's a headless server. I'm only able to login by typing in a keyboard blindly.
<peterrus> ujjain, and what is the output called? in sound settings
<ujjain> There is HDMI, Digital Output, Analog Output,
<peterrus> salmon, doesnt it have a serial terminal port?
<peterrus> ujjain, and try digital output instead of hdmi?
<ujjain> I tried, tested all 3
<peterrus> if it still doesnt work. use 'alsamixer' to see if nothing is muted (MM) or set to zero volume
<jrib> salmon: well the easiest thing for you to do is check for ~/.ecryptfs.  Like I said, I'm not sure that's the way encryption works at the moment, but if you see that there, then it's a good guess you have an encrypted home.  If you don't see it, then we can just assume your home is encrypted, try the solution (move your authorized_keys outside your encrypted home) and see if you can login then
<jrib> salmon: also, if you have another user (user B), you can ssh as user B and check what user A's home looks like before you login
<peterrus> each users home directory contains a .Private file/folder
<peterrus> that contains their encrypted homedir
<salmon> jrib, I don't have that folder and no other users. Also, I have a script in /etc/init.d that I want to run at start up, and that runs only after login too.
<jrib> salmon: you can see the discussion about what to do with an encrypted home at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting
<peterrus> so if that file is present and isn't zero in size
<peterrus> its probably an encrypted homedir
<jrib> salmon: see what peterrus says
<jrib> salmon: I doubt ssh is only starting after you login. When you attempt to ssh without logging in locally, don't you get a response from the ssh server?  Saying authentication failed?
<salmon> I get a connection refused error
<jrib> salmon: pastebin "ssh -v user@host"
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<salmon> jrib, Do I pastebin the output?
<jrib> salmon: sure
<salmon> jrib, http://pastebin.com/XLeDwzFw
<salmon> This is after login
<jrib> salmon: erm, right.  You would want to do it before logging in
<salmon> Ok, I'll reboot and try again
<jrib> salmon: wait
<jrib> salmon: just log out
<jrib> salmon: hit ctrl-d
<salmon> jrib, That doesn't do the trick, I can still ssh
<bhavesh> Well.. basically how do you create desktop shortcuts in GNOME 3.6?
<jrib> salmon: erm ok
<bhavesh> (gnome shell not unity)
<salmon> jrib, http://pastebin.com/GMEECV5p
<jrib> salmon: you have a default sshd_config?
<sheikhmak> guys what the hell is drw-rwSr--
<jrib> sheikhmak: setgid
<salmon> jrib, Yes, pretty sure I do. Haven't messed with it
<sheikhmak> drw-rwSr-- jrib never seen an S before?
<jrib> sheikhmak: it's setgid
<jrib> salmon: that seems strange.  Create another user to debug
<sheikhmak> those are the permissions on my bind server is that okay?
<jrib> sheikhmak: if that's how it was installed, then it's likely ok
<salmon> jrib, Ok, also the script that I set to autostart in /etc/ini,d still hasn't run, if that helps on anything
<jrib> salmon: have you tried removing that script?  What's the script?
<Lachezar> onborad: I was unable to 'fix' this issue, normally it would go away with a kernel update a few months later, but still... To this day I only use shutdown, no suspend, and no hibernate,
<salmon> jrib, It's a simple script that does basic tasks that I run every time I start the server. It starts an IRC client, torrent client, IRC bot and a webserver. The problem existed before I ever set the script up. I just logged in through the keyboard and the script ran, and ssh works.
<onborad> OK
<onborad> Lachezar:you are well better gay!
<Lachezar> onborad: WTF?
<onborad> WTF?
<onborad> what ?
<Lachezar> onborad: Exactly! WTF?
<jrib> salmon: remove the script so we can focus on ssh; create a new user to debug
<jrib> salmon: I have to leave though; I'll be back in an hour or two
<salmon> jrib, Ok, I'll still be here unless I manage to fix it, thanks for the help so far
<jrib> salmon: it's definitely not default behavior.  If ssh wasn't running at all, you'd just get a timeout, not a connection refused
<jrib> salmon: so maybe there's some firewall that you disable when you login?  I don't know; just guessing
<salmon> jrib, I just manually stopped the ssh deamon and I get exactly the same error message
<almoxarife> salmon: firewall issue
<mushy> I've just switched to ubuntu from arch and am trying to configure a system that automatically logs in then launches a fullscreen X program, with no window manager, which I had previously achieved through a simple .xinitrc file.  Can someone suggest how I would go about the same thing with 12.04?
<almoxarife> salmon: can you ping ip/port?
<salmon> I can ping the IP, but not the port
<Guest38605> is it okay to run SMART tests on a drive while at the same time using test disk to probe it for partitions?
<Codex_> I have a good ui improvement. Maybe the settings could have additional label stating that window manager selection is in login screen...
<salmon> almoxarife, should I try pinging it before login?
<Codex_> it's difficult to find from the login screen
<almoxarife> salmon: yes, sshd running, yeah
<root__> hello
<Guest38605> Is cloning the same thing as making a duplicate image of the disk?
<jrib> salmon: hmm, yes you are right.  My other guess is taht you aren't actually logging in but answering some prompt during boot up.  Check that you have two instances of your shell once you ssh
<salmon> almoxarife, So pinging it before login results the same, I can ping IP but not IP:22.
<Guest38605> Does anyone here help noobs?
<Guest38605> I have simple questions.
<salmon> jrib, As soon as it boots it gives me a login prompt.
<Evil_Eric> we have complex answers
<jrib> salmon: didn't you say you didn't have a monitor?
<almoxarife> salmon: do you access to the servers syslog?
<Guest38605> If that's what it takes to have them answered, then great.
<salmon> jrib, I did before, not anymore.
<salmon> almoxarife, I have full access to the server
<phunyguy_work> I am having a bit of trouble with Gigolo and SSH file access to my server.  It works... sort of.... but I can't specify a specific folder to mount.  It gives me the option, but then ignores it and mounts to ~/ on the server instead.
<salmon> almoxarife, Also, IP:22 doesn't ping even while the sshd is running
<almoxarife> salmon: so lets see the file /var/log/syslog
<Guest38605> Will trade nudes for help.
<kostkon> !ask | Guest38605
<ubottu> Guest38605: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ujjain> Sometimes i wonder why I am still using Linux when there are so often issues with drivers, getting things working
<phunyguy_work> ujjain, you are more than welcome to contribute to the project if youa rent satisfied.
<salmon> almoxarife, http://paste2.org/p/2564972
<ujjain> well, it's not like I am a good programmer.
<Guest38605> Kostkon ubottu: I HAVE been asking questions and no one has answered any. I will ask again though. Is copying the HDD the same as making an image of it? My other question was if it was okay to run SMART tests while using test disk to probe the drive for more partitions.
<kostkon> Guest38605, right ok, my bad
<Pici> Guest38605: yes, and I wouldn't recommend it.
<Guest38605> Kostkon: No worries bud :)
<Guest38605> Pici: Thank you.
<kostkon> Guest38605, no worries it is then :P
<Pici> Guest38605: although making an image usually means you're creating a file that contains the data that is in the hardrive.
<Guest38605> Pici: But it's still sufficient to have just an image of the drive to backup in case anything goes wrong while using test disk, correct?
<VENDI-SUBITO> MIglior Sito di Annunci    http://www.tradeaffiliations.com/script/redirect.php?a=2XpjQ&b=eMZH5
<Pici> Guest38605: sure
<salmon> jrib, How should I check that I have 2 instances?
<Eagleman> I am trying to create a script but i dont know how to look in a echo for a word:  http://pastebin.com/99dibFXq
<MangoBoy> Hi i just installed firefox 16 from downloaded .deb packages but had (i thought) to uninstall hunspell as gdebi said it was uncompatible. i fired up synaptic and uninstalled hunspell but dream of my horror when i saw half my computor were uninstalled as dependent of hunspell.. any ideas how i could get a list? dpkg.log only have installed packages!
<Guest38605> Pici: Thanks for your help :)
<baptistem> o/
<Emanon> Hey all, how do I set my primary monitor in 12.10
<baptistem> I think I have done something bad to da ubuntu's god... I can't boot it'as talking about command failur DMA read any idea?
<leakybuckit> what are the .goutputstream-XXXXXX files in my home folder? are they needed for anything? They are all 0 bytes.
<root__> Yop
<escott> Emanon, in the displays thing you can drag the black bar
<Guest38605> Can someone help me understand why my read error rate and my seek error rate are valued  hundreds of thousands higher than my threshold? This SMART data paradoxically says it's assessment is OK? That the overall assessment is OK? This doesn't seem right to me out of intuition, but then again I am a noob, I could be completely wrong.
<escott> Emanon, the little 5-10px black bar at the top of the display which is currently marked as primary
<escott> Guest38605, the main smart things to look for are relocated blocks
<Emanon> I don't mean to switch their position I mean to set which monitor windows open in by default and whatnot.
<escott> Emanon, yes
<superbbb> hi
<root__> Hi
<root__> can someone explain me how to change my pseudo?
<ujjain> Solution to sound not working via HDMI. Ubuntu has it disabled by default for Radeon cards via HDMI. You have to edit the kernel boot options. - Linux can never be successful as a desktop OS if users have to use the command-line to get basic functionality working.
<Eagleman> WHo says windows does not use command in the background with every action you do?
<Eagleman> Think about that
<Guest38605> Escott: The only thing I see that has anything to do with blocks is runtime-bad-block total valued at 0. Is that relevant, and if so, a good or bad thing?
<escott> Guest38605, 0 bad blocks is good. if you want to paste the entire output i can scan it
<escott> Guest38605, paste.ubuntu.com
<wouitmil> quit
<superbbb> does someone use tabletc?
<superbbb> tablet
<Guest38605> Escott: Uh I don't think there is an option to copy or paste. I am using ubuntu 12.04 disks to look at this information. I can try to screencapture and send you that?
<escott> Guest38605, you could do a screenshot or open a terminal and try sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<ujjain> Eagleman, the point is that hardware always works plug-and-play in Windows and often takes effort in Ubuntu. The fact that graphical interfaces use commands in the background is not the point. The point that you would have to use console commands as a desktop user.
<lhavelund> ujjain: Discussing OS politics, their prevalence or use, shortcomings, strengths and weaknesses is not on-topic here. This is exclusively for support.
<ujjain> sure, I understand :)
<Guest38605> escott: I am going to send you a screenshot because I am currently probing the disk with test disk for other partitions and I don't want to interfere whilst simultaneously running a SMART test.
<lhavelund> ujjain: Thanks! :)
<salmon> jrib, almoxarife, So I added "/etc/init.d/ssh start" to /etc/rc.local and that fixed the problem
<espnu> hey! i have problems with unity, and found a workaround but not sure how to apply it?
<cristian_c> Hi
<espnu> one of the workarounds was using a ppa
<espnu> https://launchpad.net/~andrikos/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=quantal
<cristian_c> What command have I to type to list all the shell variables?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<TakeItEZ> cristian_c: env
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I've set up a password for "root" on a 12.04 virtual machine, and now I cannot logon with any username other than root
<cristian_c> TakeItEZ, env lists the environment variables
<cristian_c> TakeItEZ, I'd like to list the shell variables
<Guest38605> Hello escott: are you still there?
<escott> Guest38605, yes
<escott> cristian_c, the difference is what exactly
<usr13> MaxFrames: YOu've forgotten the password for the original user.  Change it.
<MaxFrames> I haven't forgotten the password for the original user.
<escott> cristian_c, i guess if you dont export it doesnt appear there
<hilo> http://www.benscobie.com/fixing-500-oops-vsftpd-refusing-to-run-with-writable-root-inside-chroot Is it a security risk to allow chroot to a directory which the user has write permissions?
<usr13> MaxFrames: Have you deleted the original user?
<MaxFrames> when I try to logon as the original user, the password is accepted, the screen goes blank for a while, and then I am back to the logon screen
<MaxFrames> I haven't done anything to the original user
<usr13> MaxFrames: Why did you set password for root?
<MaxFrames> I shall add that I've installed likewise-open, joined the machine to a domain (succeeded) and rebooted it
<escott> cristian_c, set will show all those
<MaxFrames> usr13: because I had to edit the sudoers file and this file has a remark saying that it "MUST" be edited using visudo by the root user--- anyway the reason does not matter
<escott> hilo, depends on the permissions of the user and the goal of the chroot
<MaxFrames> the cause of the issue may be setting up a root password or it may be due to something likewise-open did
<MaxFrames> either way, it's unexpected behaviour
<cristian_c> escott, set returns much code
<usr13> MaxFrames:  Sure is.
<cristian_c> escott, I'd like a list of variables
<escott> cristian_c, its all in there
<TakeItEZ> cristian_c: set | less
<usr13> MaxFrames: Did you follow some sort of guide when setting up likewise-open?
<cristian_c> escott, TakeItEZ, ok, but these commands return code, not a list
<usr13> MaxFrames: If so, show me.
<TakeItEZ> cristian_c: first page here shows vars
<cristian_c> ok
<MaxFrames> usr13: yes; anyway I just installed likewise-open and likewise-open-gui, I used the GUI which is very straightforward, and I joined the domain. It succeeded (confirmed, domain side, the computer account was created). then I rebooted
<MaxFrames> I had done it in the past, did not have this problem
<hilo> escott, thanks. Method in the post doesn't seem to work (adding that option to my config fails the service on a restart). No longer bothering with it.
<usr13> MaxFrames: YOu're obviously leaving out a detail that is key to what has caused the problem.  What does ls /home  say?  Do you still have the user dir?
<MaxFrames> yes, there is a dir with the username
<usr13> MaxFrames: You said "yes" to the question "Did you follow a guide somewhere on installing likewise-open".  Right?  Can you point me to that guide you followed?
<usr13> MaxFrames: Or have you forgotten where it is? Or was it in the internet at all?
<Guest38605> Escott: Sorry for the lag, it took me a while to upload these. Here is the SMART data. http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img26/34/workspace1002d.png
<Guest38605> Escott: http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img138/322/workspace1003y.png
<Guest38605> Escott:http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img443/5746/workspace1005.png
<Guest38605> Escott: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/workspace1006.png/
<usr13> MaxFrames: I suppose it is possible that you've somehow changed permissions for the home dir.  Take a look and see.  ls -l /home/
<MaxFrames> usr13: it is in the internet and if you can read Italian here it is http://www.comunecampagnano.it/gnu/mini-howto/Ubuntu_join_dominio_Windows/ubuntu_join_dominio_windows.pdf
<Guest38605> Escott: That third link didn't look to be clickable. Here's a better one http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img443/5746/workspace1005.png
<MaxFrames> permissions are as follows: "dr-x------ 3 sysadmin sysadmin 4096 nov 28 17:30 sysadmin"
<escott> Guest38605, hardware ecc recovered is also pretty high
<Guest38605> Escott: What does it mean?
<escott> hard to say with something like that. i would keep good backups, but as long as its functioning i guess its ok
<Guest38605> Escott: I can't remember if I told you this already, but I am a noob.
<Bower^> i've updated my $PATH variable but the changes won't take effect until i log out then back in. is there a way around that?
<usr13> MaxFrames: My Italian is not good, but I do not see where it tells you to create root account.  That is the #1 thing you should not have done.  BUT, what you see there is that your home dir is owned by sysadmin, so, is sysadmin the [correct] username?
<MaxFrames> usr13: when I try to log in as the user, a message is briefly displayed before the logon screen reappears... it's too fast to read, but I saw the words "dispatcher disabled"... does that ring some bell?
<escott> Guest38605, sometimes you see these kinds of high values and its actually in error. usually with things like cpu temp where it reports 2000 degrees. shouldnt happen with smart status, but i cant say for sure. monitor the progression of those values (you can do that by installing smartctl and running "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda > smart_YYYYMMDD.txt" and then running diff smart_YYYYMMDD.txt smart_YYYYMMDD.txt for different dates
<MaxFrames> usr13: I never said that creating a password for root was part of the process of installing likewise-open. on the contrary, I made it very clear that they are two separate operations that I have done, and that either may be the cause of the issue
<escott> Bower^, logging out and logging in
<usr13> MaxFrames: I think you said that your Ubuntu installation is the guest in a Virtual Machine?  Is that correct?
<MaxFrames> correct
<back_> hi all
<amr_> hy
<back_> hi amr
<back_> where u from
<amr_> i from indonesia
<MaxFrames> I've also seen "/etc/default" is part of that briefly shown error message
<usr13> MaxFrames: df |pastebinit   #What does that say?
<back_> am from egypt
<back_> wlc :)
<notwist> If I'm trying to run something that throws me the error "ffmpeg lacks libx264, streaming will not work!" - and I know that I've compiled ffmpeg with libx264 from scratch, is there anything else I can do to troubleshoot or is it almost certainly a bug?
<MaxFrames> it says that pastebinit is not installed
<ikonia> notwist: see what it's linked against
<ikonia> validate it was compiled and linked against the right libraries
<usr13> MaxFrames: And then it goes on to say how to install it?
<MaxFrames> I'm installing it
<usr13> MaxFrames: apt-get install pastebinit
<notwist> ikonia: the software im trying to run (emit server) doesnt seem to have any configuration files regarding where to look for codecs
<ikonia> notwist: that's not what I said
<notwist> then what are you saying
<MaxFrames> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412616/
<ikonia> notwist: see what it's linked against
<ikonia> validate it was compiled and linked against the right libraries
<notwist> ikonia: how will it help me if you just repeat what you just said, obviously I don
<notwist> don't understand
<ikonia> notwist: ok, I'll leave you to it.
<MaxFrames> nice, this pastebinit
<MaxFrames> anyway, it doesn't look like I'm low on space
<notwist> ikonia: thanks a million mate
<ironfroggy> is there a PPA that will provide a 3.2 kernel on 11.10?
<notwist> ikonia: honestly can't see why you're in the channel to begin with if you're not interested in helping
<ThinkT510> ironfroggy: why not just use 12.04 instead, that has 3.2 by default
<ikonia> ironfroggy: I'd not advise that
<usr13> MaxFrames: ls -l ~/ |pastebinit
<almoxarife> ironfroggy: xorg-edgers maybe?
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: /home/sysadmin   is your users home-dir? you don't have writeaccess to is, this might cause errors on graphical logins
<TakeItEZ> to it*
<ikonia> ironfroggy: is there a reason you want the 3.2 kernel ?
<MaxFrames> that is my home dir indeed
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: "ls -ld ~"
<ironfroggy> ikonia: because the rt2800usb driver in 3.0 doesn't include my specific device ID, but it does in 3.2
<MaxFrames> but I ran the command from root since I cannot logon as that user
<uberamd> notwist: ldd path/to/the/tool
<ikonia> ironfroggy: does it still actually work, or is the lack of device ID stopping it from working ?
<ironfroggy> it doesnt work
<ironfroggy> the driver doesn't recognize the drive, becasue it isn't in its list of device IDs
<ironfroggy> *the device
<ikonia> ironfroggy: have you looked at the ubuntu backports repo ?
<ThinkT510> ironfroggy: what is stopping you from using 12.04?
<ikonia> that's frustrating
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: you showed "dr-x------ 3 sysadmin sysadmin 4096 nov 28 17:30 sysadmin"  and theres no write-access to the dir, repair it (chmod u+w ~)
<Eagleman> if file contains characters then   How do i do that?
<usr13> TakeItEZ: Thank you.  (I didn't see that: dr-x------ )
<Eagleman> if grep return characters
<ironfroggy> ThinkT510: i could and likely will, i was just checking my otpions
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: err, sudo chmod u+w /home/sysadmin
<ironfroggy> we have had some issue reported on our laptops with 12.04 and the nvidia drivers tho
<usr13> TakeItEZ: I wonder how or why he did that?
<TakeItEZ> usr13: people do odd things...
<codfather> I would like some help with a question on 12.10 and dnsmasq. Does anyone know where the upstream DNS servers are now stored? They are not in /etc/resolv.conf or /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf.any information or pointers to documentation gratefully received - thanks in advance
<MaxFrames> success! I can logon
<ThinkT510> ironfroggy: as long as you know ppas are unsupported (even moreso for kernel ppas)
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: things can be so easy ...
<MaxFrames> what do you think had happened to remove write access to the dir?
<Codex_> I get this: No supported AMD display adapters were found... Where is the fglrx driver setup setting?
<notwist> MaxFrames: the only one that can remove write access is root or the folder owner, so either of them ran something they shouldnt
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: search your/roots history for chmod commands
<MaxFrames> the sequence was: 1) sudo gedit /etc/sudoers => I saw the remark "you MUST edit this file from root using visudo"
<MaxFrames> 2) sudo passwd root => I chose a password
<MaxFrames> 3) visudo => added a line to the file and saved it
<MaxFrames> that's all
<notwist> why did you run "sudo passwd root"? the root user is disabled
<domie> Codex_, do you have radeon 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx and 12.10?
<MaxFrames> notwist: apparently it's not, since the command succeeded
<MaxFrames> I followed this guide http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/09/ubuntu-tips-how-to-login-using-su-command-su-gives-authentication-failure-error-message/
<notwist> MaxFrames: just because the command succeeded doesnt mean the root user isnt disabled
<escott> MaxFrames, next time use "sudo -i" to get an interactive root shell
<escott> notwist, its not disabled now
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: it is locked until someone sets a password
<MaxFrames> ^
<ThinkT510> MaxFrames: setting a root password re-enables the root account (which you shouldn't do)
<MaxFrames> ok, so now how do I disable it back?
<escott> MaxFrames, sudo passwd -l root
<MaxFrames> and why does the sudoers file say that it MUST be edited as root (caps lock are not mine, it's really written this way)
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: make sure your user can use sudo before locking it agaian...
<myhero> can anybody tell me how to connect my mobile to my laptop over wifi to transfer files both ways ??
<Terminus> hello. is h264 on totem-gstreamer broken or do i just need to install a package for playback to work?
<escott> MaxFrames, its not saying it must be edited as root, but that it must be edited with visudo
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: sudo visudo         is the command to edit suoders file
<lJ6il> Hello there. Does someone have a tutorial to share, where it's explained how to install necessary on GNU/Linux to practice php ? I used to use xampp but it's too buggy...
<atlus> is there a simple driver I can install from software center for my linksys wireless adapter?
<notwist> lJ6il: do you mean installing a webserver (apache) with php?
<lJ6il> nothingspecial, yes.
<notwist> lJ6il: you could probably just run something like "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5"
<Terminus> whoops, forgot to mention. totem gstreamer on 12.04
<lJ6il> nothingspecial, sorry. I was talking to notwist :)
<MaxFrames> the remark says "This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root", so I did "su", got "authentication failed", and you know the rest
<notwist> lJ6il: then try localhost port 80 and see if you get a page
<almoxarife> myhero: use ssh, set up sftpd on both, use an adroid app for the mobile, use ???? filezilla on the lappy?
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: sudo visudo         is the command to edit suoders file  (for the future)
<MaxFrames> thanks, doing that now
<myhero> almoxarife: guide me....
<uberamd> MaxFrames: doing something as "root" and using sudo are often used interchangably
<lJ6il> notwist, ok !
<escott> MaxFrames, the emphasis is on the "visudo" part of that statement. any way to run a command as root is fine, just that the command should be visudo
<almoxarife> myhero: you forgot 'please'
<atlus> is there a simple driver I can install from software center for my linksys wireless adapter?
<uberamd> MaxFrames: when people say use root they often don't mean do a sudo -i or su
<notwist> lJ6il: if it all works out you should be able to replace index.html with index.php and then start trying out some code
<usr13> TakeItEZ: Was gone for a while.  Did you have him change permissions to his home dir yet?
<myhero> almoxarife: yea same
<fellipe> hi, I am trying: hostname -f and getting: hostname: Name or service not known. In my /etc/hosts I have the lines:  127.0.0.1	localhost and 189.xxx.39.154	 gr-groperador02-linux gr-operador02-linux.local . So what to do?
<MaxFrames> when I try to save the file in visudo, the default path is /etc/sudoers.tmp
<MaxFrames> why the .tmp?
<TakeItEZ> usr13: "nobody changed it before, ididn't do anything" :) but solved now
<escott> fellipe, normally you would have 127.0.1.1 YOUR_LOCAL_HOSTNAME_HERE in there as well
<escott> !hostname | fellipe
<ubottu> fellipe: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<MaxFrames> I think I need to overwrite the original, don't I?
<usr13> TakeItEZ: chmod 744 /home/sysadmin
<hilo> what tar option do I need to pull a specific file out of a tar archive?
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: no, its ok, the wrapper does
<usr13> TakeItEZ: Ok
<TakeItEZ> usr13: 755 even or better 700
<uberamd> MaxFrames: when you save/exit it will
<myhero> almoxarife: ??
<notwist> hilo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-extracting-specific-files/
<fellipe> escott, well, I added the 127.0.1.1 line just as 127.0.0.1
<uberamd> MaxFrames: it does it because... http://www.sudo.ws/visudo.man.html
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: visudo creates a sudoers.tmp, makes a syntax-check and copies the file to sudoers if no errors
<almoxarife> myhero: what?
<fellipe> escott, still getting the error
<MaxFrames> ok, let's see if it works
<myhero> almoxarife: i have micromax A25 mobile with wifi hotspot and linux 12.10
<bkfitz> Anyone familiar with the process of 'mapping' wireless router external storage as a CIFS share... looking at these new 'cloud routers' from dlink and/or cisco and want to make sure i will be able to access the shared storage at least from my home network and ideally from anywhere
<lJ6il> notwist, localhost gives me this : http://dpaste.org/jdXK4/
<uberamd> bkfitz: not very difficult
<uberamd> bkfitz: i wouldn't worry
<bkfitz> uberamd: so do all of these routers that support usb storage also support cifs?  and will I be able to access it from outside my home or only from inside my lan
<MaxFrames> success! big time!
<uberamd> bkfitz: depends on the router but generally you can't access it from outside
<bkfitz> looking at this guy http://www.dlink.com/us/en/home-solutions/connect/routers/-/media/Consumer_Products/DIR/DIR%20826L/Datasheet/DIR-826L_DS.pdf
<usr13> TakeItEZ: Thanks for stepping int....  :)
<bkfitz> uberamd: maybe as a fstab ftp
<notwist> lJ6il: do you have a /var/www/ folder with an index.html file in it?
<notwist> lJ6il: can you run sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<lJ6il> Yes for the first question.
<notwist> lJ6il: try restarting the apache server per my second message and see if that changes anything
<lJ6il> for the second one : http://dpaste.org/LO4vs/
<uberamd> bkfitz: that data sheet is incredibly vague, looks like you may need to use their stupid cloud website to access stuff remotely
<bkfitz> uberamd: yeah sorry meant to link to spec webpage... but i think you are right... html only access from cloud... or ftp
<uberamd> bkfitz: I generally stick with Asus routers for that purpose, their usb ports support a variety of access methods including ftp, smb, etc.
<codfather> codfather,
<notwist> lJ6il: check out /var/log/apache2/error.log
<bkfitz> uberamd: thx for the advise... but cifs isn't really a good solution for access from the outside right?  ports 139 etc bad
<uberamd> bkfitz: right and thats where a sftp option is useful. I avoid FTP as much as I can for anything I care about
<lJ6il> notwist, empty file.
<bkfitz> uberamd: you mean because ftp is plain text
<notwist> lJ6il: what do you get if you run ps -e | grep apache
<notwist> is it running?
<uberamd> bkfitz: exactly why sftp is >>>> ftp
<notwist> lJ6il: if im not mistaken it looks like something is already using your port 80, so thats either a dead apache process or something else
<lJ6il> notwist, there's also a strange thing : 127.0.1.1
<lJ6il> don't know why it's like that
<bkfitz> uberamd: yeah... and you think the asus' generally support sftp and i could 'mount' that as local storage through fstab
<lJ6il> nothing for the grep apache
<uberamd> bkfitz: thats the route i went. plus asus has great support for ddwrt which i love
<notwist> lJ6il: what happens if you run sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<notwist> same?
<bkfitz> uberamd: 10-4 - also wanted to give ddwrt a shot
<MaxFrames> :/ I can logon as a windows domain user (good), I can sudo (good), but I cannot browse the network for windows shares (bad)... I just get a spinning cursor
<bkfitz> uberamd: only downside i see is that the new dlink's and cisco's support access from android and ios as an app... wonder if asus has a similar product
<lJ6il> notwist, same
<bkfitz> uberamd: this one looks pretty sweet and supports something called ASUS AiCloud - http://www.asus.com/Networks/Wireless_Routers/RTAC66U/
<notwist> lJ6il: you could try looking at http://serverfault.com/questions/103426/apache2-could-not-reliably-determine-the-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name
<notwist> lJ6il: although that in itself shouldnt stop apache from starting
<bkfitz> uberamd: gotta love google - http://event.asus.com/2012/nw/aicloud/index.htm (ASUS AiCloud keeps you connected to your data wherever and whenever you have an Internet connection. It links your home network and online Web storage service* and lets you access it through the AiCloud mobile app on your iOS or Android smartphone or through a personalized URL in a Web browser. Now all your data can go where you do.)
<uberamd> bkfitz: looks great, and has VPN functionality built in
<notwist> lJ6il: this url seems to support the notion that something else is using your port 80: http://forums.codeguru.com/showthread.php?464023-Apache-Problems-quot-no-listening-sockets-available-shutting-down-quot
<uberamd> bkfitz: which is a plus in my book
<bkfitz> uberamd: yeah... still not safe protocol for access from outside except sftp
<bkfitz> though
<bkfitz> uberamd: wonder how the android and ios apps do it
<lJ6il> Ok, thanks notwist i'm going to look at your links... and study them
<notwist> lJ6il: if I were you id try installing the "nmap" portscanner and then running "nmap localhost", see whats responding on port 80
<bkfitz> lJ61il: check your logs /var/log/apache2/
<lJ6il> ok thanks. Gonna look at it.
<lJ6il> bkfitz, empty files
<bkfitz> lJ6il: check your syslog
<bkfitz> /var/log
<Guest38605> Should I try to recover the data from my hdd BEFORE I run chkdsk on it, even though I already have an image of the drive?
<lJ6il> bkfitz, same thing
<lJ6il> Thanks for your help notwist and bkfitz but i have to go, unfortunately
<Guest38605> Or am I safe to go ahead and mess around with the HDD?
<bkfitz> lJ6il: good luck
<lJ6il> i keep your links notwist
<lJ6il> thanks :)
<lJ6il> ba-bye
<alo21> hi all
<yugandhar> Hi
<yugandhar> the sound went off suddenly on  my ubuntu 11.10 os
<yugandhar> pls help me
<ThinkT510> yugandhar: check alsamixer to see if anything is muted
<yugandhar> ThinkT510: when i open youtube it is not coming
<yugandhar> sound is not getting if i play anything through the browser or players
<MaxFrames> mm, ok, so "smb://[servername]" works, but for some reason, it asks me for domain credentials instead of using the credentials I'm currently logged on as
<MaxFrames> so what's the point of likewise-open? I can logon as a windows domain user, but to access resources on a windows machine I need to supply the same credentials again :/
<batelje_> Hi everyone ! im having a headache from some operating system troubles, anyone specialised in this ?
<TakeItEZ> batelje_: in headaches? go to the doctor
<MonkeyDust> MaxFrames  better ask in #samba
<TakeItEZ> !details | batelje_
<ubottu> batelje_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<myhero> MonkeyDust: how to connect laptop with mobile over wifi and tranfer files both ways ??
<batelje_> no no :) i'm running ubuntu 12.10 now. When i installed this (2 days ago) i erased windows 8 by accident ,everyone makes mistakes i guess. anyhow, i want to install windows back on my pc.
<batelje_> but
<MonkeyDust> myhero  i'm not familiar with mobile over wifi, i'm sure someone else can help
<batelje_> im using a usb bit it gives me a boot-error
<johnshaft> running 12.04 LTS can somebody tell me how to restore lock screen functionality ?
<myhero> MonkeyDust: who ? can u suggest anyone with knowledge ?
<johnshaft> xscreensaver has somehow changed the default behaviour
<batelje_> the plan is to ; 1)install windows and erase ubuntu and 2) upgrade to wind 8 via upgrade assistent and dual boot ubuntu again
<batelje_> the dual boot is no prob, but i cant get windows installed...i have no cd
<MonkeyDust> myhero  guess it depends on the model etc
<jonsnow> hey, mates, how can I made my linux 'partition' boot first
<jonsnow> *to
<MaxFrames> on to #samba... thx cya
<myhero> MonkeyDust: i have ubuntu 12.10 and Micromax A25 with wifi hotspot
<batelje_> jonsnow : set your flags in gparted, you can mark it as boot
<yugandhar> please help me , can i install any package for sound
<jonsnow> batelje_, and how can I avoid ntfs 0 not found waiting?
<batelje_> how do you mean ?
<MonkeyDust> myhero  put that information in 1 line, repeat it every 10 minutes or so and hope someone can help
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ok.....before almoxarife suggested something like use ssh and install sftpd on both.....install anything on mobile and filezilla on laptop....but a step by step guidance will be much better for starters like me
<TakeItEZ> myhero: install openssh-server on your laptop, install es-fileexplorer or andftp on your mobile device, connect andftp/esfileexpl to your laptop using the ip-address
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ok thnx i'll try it
<TakeItEZ> myhero: and you'll have to read the manuals of andftp/es-file how to use them. that is not scope of this channel
<atlus> I installed the wireless network drivers application from the software center and everytime it tries to install a driver it says "fatal: module ndiswrapper not found."
<empacher> can I use unetbootin to completely remove windows and install ubuntu 11.10? I have to boot it from the hard drive and during the instalation wizard it gives me an error saying it can't find root filesystem or something. It's an old 1.6 Ghz 526mb ram PC not bootable from usb, CD drive is broken and internet drivers probably messed up in windows... i wanted a fresh start solution for it...
<myhero> TakeItEZ: yea i'll read it...after all i have to hardwork for pie and not become lazy and just sit and expect someone to cook it for me.....but i do appreciate and need some help when i am stuck somewhere
<atlus> hello?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: 1st install openssh-server and make sure it works locally ("ssh localhost" to test)
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ok
<atlus> hello?
<myhero> TakeItEZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html i m installing openssh-server as shown on this page
<moha_hunt> empacher: check the md5 of the iso and also on unetbootin check the option diskimage and select the verifyed iso
<myhero> atlus: ask u want to....there are many ppl here who will help you :)
<MonkeyDust> empacher  and better install something more recent than 11.10
<atlus> I installed the wireless network drivers application from the software center and everytime it tries to install a driver it says "fatal: module ndiswrapper not found."
<TakeItEZ> myhero: then install the other stuff on your phone, andftp is a good start but es-file-explorer is more flexible. both can use sftp-connections
<atlus> I would really like to use my linksys adapter and not the one currently installed. any advice?
<bpriddy> Does anyone out there know of a program for Ubuntu that functions like Katello. They are only running on fedora... :(
<bpriddy> http://www.katello.org/
<MonkeyDust> what's katello?
<MonkeyDust> bpriddy  guess it's similar to landscape
<empacher> moha_hunt: i tried with several iso files, i run "check disk for errors" after running install and it finds no errors. Everything goes smooth until it wants to list the partitions. I have a single partition (windows C:) and it is not listed...
<hilo> I ran rsync with the -c option to use checksums rather than modified date/time. rsync starts to copy the files even though the already exist at the destination and I confirmed using md5sum that the files are identical. What could cause this?
<bpriddy> Is landscape open?
<tucnak> hi all!
<tucnak> pipl, I have a question about Kubuntu installation. can anyone help me?
<MonkeyDust> hilo  use rsync -vv if you don't want the same files copied
<empacher> MonkeyDust: it is a non-pae cpu... 12.04 onwards gives an error
<atlus> ...........
<bpriddy> MonkeyDust, is landscape open?
<tucnak> it's about partitions
<MonkeyDust> !landscape > bpriddy
<ubottu> bpriddy, please see my private message
<philinux> Evolution error > Cannot open calendar: Unexpected HTTP status code 405 returned (Method Not Allowed)
<philinux> Anyone seen this.
<hilo> MonkeyDust, doesn't the -vv switch just add more output without changing the functionality?
<dags> I have two Ubuntu virtual machines running on Virtual Box. One, 10.04, is just a standard VM image. The other is a 12.04 image built via Vagrant. The 10.04 works fine, but for some erason, on the Vagrant built 12.04 box, using PHP to make HTTP requests to certain URLs takes a really long time and often times out. I can confirm the URLs are active and working and pings are not especially large. Debugging tips are greatly appreciated.
<TakeItEZ> hilo: correct
<atlus> not being rude...but if every store that carries electronics across america sells linksys wifi cards.....SHOULDNT YOU BUILD IN SUPPORT !?
<MonkeyDust> hilo  no, that's -v (verbose) -- -vv (double v) makes it incremental
<philinux> Evo was working fine yesterday
<almoxarife> atlus: did you reboot after installing what ever it is that you installed?
<xomniverse> is it possible to do an ubuntu minimal installation using only a wifi connection?
<scarleo> Hi, having a problem with a script that I need to run as root with crontab, I can see that the script runs but it doesn't do the same thing as when I run it manually
<escott> atlus, you are being rude, and you seemed to be confused about how things work. if cisco/linksys doesn't provide specs on the hardware someone has to reverse engineer it. that is expensive to do so unless you want to pay lots of money there is no guarantee it will work. but we can offer you a full 100% refund of your purchase price
<hilo>  MonkeyDust, man pages say -vv increases verbosity more (and this is how I've used it in the past)
<escott> scarleo, yes... and the script is
<TakeItEZ> hilo: -vv increases verbosity, but it will tell you why or why not files will be copied
<hilo> TakeItEZ, ah okay
<MonkeyDust> hilo  i use rsync -avv for my daily backups, it says 'is up to date', thanks to -vv
<scarleo> escott, it is executing rtcwake but the pc doesn't sleep when I run it from cron
<atlus> its not rude its one of the top retaillers for wifi products and the card has been out for over 3 years....and ndswrapper doesnt even work on a fresh install of ubuntu from the software center..
<almoxarife> atlus: did you reboot after installing what ever it is that you installed?
<atlus> yes
<scarleo> escott, it's from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61708/automatically-sleep-and-wake-up-at-specific-times
<escott> scarleo, thats a horrible tutorial
<almoxarife> atlus: did the install and reboot happen within the last couple of hours?
<scarleo> escott, probably :) But anywa, the pc sleeps when I run the script, bt not whe I run it with cron
<atlus> yes
<escott> scarleo, you should NEVER have root crontab executing something out of the users home folder. NEVER NEVER NEVER
<TakeItEZ> hilo: sry it won't tell you "why not", just rechecked
<escott> scarleo, in your case you likely have an encrypted home or something. move the script to /root
<hilo> MonkeyDust, The "is up to date" is just added verbosity, -vv does not change the behavior of rsync in any functional manner
<TakeItEZ> err "whx"
<TakeItEZ> why
<hilo> TakeItEZ, crap
<scarleo> escott, Yes I do but the script is in /usr/local/bin/suspend_until
<sdfsdf> hey guys how can i make ubuntu boot by default in windows boot manager?
<almoxarife> atlus: open a terminal, and run this exactly as written,          sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<escott> scarleo, then you aren't following the link you sent me
<hilo> Any ideas why rsync would transfer files that I have confirmed have identical checksums? Specifically when using the -c switch.
<TakeItEZ> sdfsdf: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/08_os-prober && sudo update-grub
<scarleo> escott, no that is correct, but I followed everything except for that since I didn't want root to execute things from my /home/user folder
<escott> scarleo, why dont you just show me the script you are running
<almoxarife> sdfsdf: a wubi install?
<sdfsdf> almoxarife,  im sure it is
<TakeItEZ> sdfsdf: oops, forget my line
<sdfsdf> almoxarife,  it is dualboot, it is installed, not a live cd
<scarleo> escott, this is the script: http://pastie.org/5484470
<scarleo> escott, crontab: 40 17 * * * /home/myhomefolder/suspend_until 17:42 (just for testing)
<scarleo> escott, oh, sorry
<escott> scarleo, if the script is in /usr/local thats where crontab should point
<scarleo> escott, crontab: 40 17 * * * /usr/local/bin/suspend_until 17:42 (just for testing)
<almoxarife> sdfsdf: not a wubi install if you have grub boot loader
<sdfsdf> almoxarife, it sais hd 0.0 no wubildr then it goes to hd 1 and loads
<scarleo> escott, yes, I know :) sorry about that, it has the /usr/local/bin/suspend_until path
<intok> Anyone have issues with Scourge 0.21.1-1 making saves that crash the game when you try to load them?
<sdfsdf> almoxarife, hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr to be exact
<scarleo> escott, I also removed sudo from the script since it is already supposed to run as root
<empacher> do i have to create partitions before i run unetbootin? i only have windows drive C, so I install unetbootin on drive C and then then ubuntu live instalation doesn't find the "root filesystem" and no partitions are listed... i just want to format everything and wipe off windows and end up with a single ubuntu OS
<fstx> How do increase the number ppp interfaces?
<escott> scarleo, I would add a "touch /root/cron_rtcwake" as the second line of the script to verify that it is being run.
<sdfsdf> any help?
<TakeItEZ> fstx: there shouldn't be a limitation except your memory-size
<scarleo> escott, I have made some tests with that as well, I tried adding a simple echo "Running" > /root/test.txt and it is running
<escott> scarleo, so either it is not getting the arguments correctly (you can just echo $1 > /root/test.txt) or rtcwake is not working in the cron script
<scarleo> escott, yes It might be the argument, I'll try echo that
<scarleo> escott, I can't see why rtcwake wouldn't work from cron?
<escott> scarleo, i cant think of a reason either
<snyp> Hi I just downloaded the amd 12.10 drivers from their site. To install it, it is recommended to delete the older fglrx drivers, what are the commands to do that?
<snyp> it was something like sudo apt-get -purge .. something
<raub> What is the best way to make an uubuntu install that is rather light weiht but has gnome on it?
<dcherniv> snyp, /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<snyp> oh.. k i'm trying
<dcherniv> snyp, if the drivers you have are from amd.com
<raub> i was thinking on doing server and then adding gnome or something like that
<snyp> ah, no they are the drivers ubuntu automatically shows.. that's why i think it's fglrx-uninstall.sh
<loki__> hello.
<scarleo> escott, the argument echoed correct
<KhalToR> salam
<dcherniv> snyp, fglrx-uninstall  my bad
<loki__> i have strange problem. I can't listen music in my browser and use skype together =/
<KhalToR> kasi hast
<loki__> how i can fix this?
<loki__> i use 12.04
<loki__> lucid
<KhalToR> !seen dingdangdong
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<xomniverse> the Ubuntu Minimal cd finds my wifi card, but is unable to find any wifi connections with it for some reason. The card works and there should be several wifi connections available.
<snyp> damn, that's the problem, i don't have an fglrx-uninstall.sh in that directory..
<snyp> :\
<escott> scarleo, ok where is the rtcwake binary
<dtcrshr> inside gconf-editor
<scarleo> escott, rtcwake: /usr/sbin/rtcwake
<dtcrshr> i need to set up some simple shortcuts, as run (alt + f2) to be super (windows key) and R
<scarleo> escott, maybe need the full path in the script?
<dtcrshr> and some others, as show desktop (Wk +D) and nautilus (wk + E )
<dtcrshr> can anyone help me?
<snyp> http://onubuntu.blogspot.in/2011/10/manually-removing-fglrx-from-ubuntu.html
<snyp> should i try this^
<escott> scarleo, there are various weird bits at the end (the various echos that wont be seen, the clear for a non-existent terminal, the xset when you may not have an xsession) but those are all after the rtcwake. you can echo the command that would be run to a file
<fstx> TakeItEZ: I get pptpctrl[15040]: segfault at 0  ip 00007f775da8531c sp 00007fffedc96718 error 4 in libc-2.13.so[7f775d952000+18 d000]  when I try to connect
<escott> scarleo, are you sure it is in roots crontab
<fstx> TakeItEZ: I have 6 running connections
<scarleo> escott, Ok, I'll check that and try without. Yes it's root's crontab
<scarleo> escott, that did it! Thanks! Not sure if it was the full path or the other stuff but it's working now
<escott> scarleo, crontab doesn't run through a normal shell so the PATH isnt always what you expect but /usr/sbin i would have thought would be ok
<scarleo> escott, yes, I think that might have been it, thank you very much
<nucc1> if i want to change a user's login shell to /bin/nologin what file do i need to edit?
<TakeItEZ> nucc1: sudo chsh -s
<nucc1> TakeItEZ, it changes it permanently?
<TakeItEZ> nucc1: sudo chsh -s *shell* *user*    yes, permanently
<nucc1> TakeItEZ, thanks
<nucc1> TakeItEZ, oops :) . what i'm trying to do is make it such that they have access to sftp, but cannot login to a command line
<elena-IK> my second display isn't recognized anymore, worked fine yesterday. it is connected to HDMI1, but xrandr says "HDMI1 disconnected". I tried rebooting, disconnecting and reconnecting, without success. what do I do now?
<TakeItEZ> nucc1: http://bit.ly/i2dGud
<nucc1> awesome :)
<Walther> Anyone else experiencing problems with apt-get update? fi.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be taking ages to connect to
<jetsaredim> is there an easy guide to setting up an encrypted drive?
<escott> nucc1, that only prevents remote access. better is to sudo passwd -l bob; and generate an auth_key and give that auth_key to bob
<nucc1> escott, yes, bob only has remote access to this machine. and i will remove the account after he's done grabbing his files.
<nucc1> so all i needed to do was change his shell to /usr/lib/sftp-server :)
<escott> nucc1, change it to /bin/false. but again that only prevents some kinds of access
<nucc1> escott, /bin/false prevents sftp access
<Catbuntu> Hey
<nucc1> yeH
 * Catbuntu is back
 * nucc1 catbuntu must live in the west coast
<Catbuntu> Nope, I'm from Catalonia lol
<nucc1> ah
<Catbuntu> Catalan LoCo Rules!
<nucc1> europe
<nucc1> buenas tardes
<Catbuntu> Bona tarda!
<Catbuntu> Catalonia is not Spain :P
<j0bi> hello
<j0bi> if i use sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends xubuntu-desktop will it install a log in manager???
<j0bi> to a server ubuntu 12.04
<nucc1> j0bi, probably yes.
<jakey> Hi, with a php.ini file can I just use a gneric one or it specialised for my hosting plan
<nucc1> the login manager may not be an optional part of the package
<nucc1> jakey, what do you mean by generic?
<jakey> i.e. one I pulled off of xampp
<nucc1> jakey, file references may be wrong
<MonkeyDust> jakey  consider using lampp
<Pici> jakey: Why aren't you using the one that php comes with?
<nucc1> jakey, you may be better off adding the portions you want in the one supplied by your hosting plan
<jakey> they dont supply
<jakey> as far as im aware
<Pici> jakey: Are you running Ubuntu?
<jakey> yes
<nucc1> jakey, if they don't supply you should be looking at a .htaccess
<Pici> jakey: Then php comes with php.ini.
<danielbauwens> Hello, anyone able to help with a problem I have
<nucc1> !ask | danielbauwens
<ubottu> danielbauwens: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jakey> im using ubuntu as well as hostgator
<danielbauwens> okay
<danielbauwens> My brother made that I can't go to a certain site (he's on it, but doesn't want me "spying")
<Pici> jakey: If you have a VPS through them, just install the php5 package.
<nucc1> danielbauwens, how old are you? :p
<danielbauwens> I would like to know how to undo this, yes I tried /etc/hosts
<danielbauwens> I'm 15
<nucc1> danielbauwens, probably your brother is trying to be responsible
<danielbauwens> nah :P
<MonkeyDust> danielbauwens  certainly your brother had no reason to lock you out from that site(s)
<danielbauwens> He is a brony that wants to stay alone
<danielbauwens> It's a pony forum
<j0bi> so how to install xubuntu desktop to a server without the log in manager. The reason is that i want the server to start in terminal mode and manually when i want to start the gui.
<danielbauwens> my little pony forum
<nucc1> so what does your browser say when you access the site?
<Pici> danielbauwens: What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<danielbauwens> Well, I'm running ubuntu
<jakey> nucc1, Pici thanks guys
<danielbauwens> And since he mainly uses ubuntu
<danielbauwens> always when I try to go to the site it says "redirecting to http://equestriaforever.com
<escott> nucc1, i dont think /bin/false should break sftp, but i havent tried
<usr13> danielbauwens: They are trying to tell you it is not a ubuntu issue, it is a network issue, (and is between you and your brother).
<danielbauwens> But my brother said he wouldn't unblock it, and had to figure it out myself
<escott> nucc1, i always follow http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/builtin/
<usr13> ... it would be also be difficult to figure out what your brother has done.
<danielbauwens> which isn't fair because he is much better :P
<jiltdil> How to print varios files in directory with numberings
<j0bi> if i use sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends xubuntu-desktop will it install a log in manager?to a server ubuntu 12.04? or better this sudo apt-get install xfce4 xubuntu-artwork xubuntu-default-settings
<MonkeyDust> danielbauwens  be nicer to your brother, that may help
<Pici> jiltdil: numberings?
<danielbauwens> Believe me, you don't know him
<danielbauwens> It wont help at all
<MonkeyDust> danielbauwens  no family issues here, please, none of our business
<jiltdil> Pici, suppose i have files  a,b,c,d in a directory & when i want to see the contents in directory it shows like 1 . a  2. b  etc and so on
<danielbauwens> He will just smile and say " Daniel It's mine, my precious
<danielbauwens> Not really actually :P
<Pici> jiltdil: like: ls | nl
<usr13> maybe it is his.
<danielbauwens> Well, okay thanks for your input
<jiltdil> Pici, Thanks a lot !
<nucc1> escott, useful guide. will keep that for reference.
<_funkt> Hi there I have just upgraded to 12.04 but all my video in flash seem to be shown in inverse colour has anyone come across this or know of a solution?
<zykotick9> _funkt: right click in a flash window, and disable HW acceleration
<_funkt> Thanks for that it seems to crash whenever I try
<_funkt> and I cant untick the box
<_funkt> seems to freeze
<nachoprepo> can someone help me to join a windows server 2008 domain?
<_funkt> I can see the box
<_abc_> Hello. I am somewhat new to ubuntu, but not to linux (clocking 17 years...) so I am looking for a live cd (not dvd) customization guide online. This is for Lucid 10.04 specifically. Can someone please point me to the best howto for that?
<escott> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<_abc_> I think that the right terminology for this is, remastering guide?
<_abc_> For live cds ubuntu
<escott> _abc_, ^^^
<Guest29841> Can I recover files to the same drive that I'm running the Ubuntu OS on?
<jsparks> Guest29841: recover how?  from data recovery software that does things like deleted file scan, that's a bad idea.  You may write over hard drive sectors that contain the data you're trying to recover
<vbgunz> Guest29841: whats happening, curious?
<Guest29841> jsparks: well I'm trying to extract my files from a HDD with a corrupted file system using photorec. Is it still a bad idea?
<escott> Guest29841, as long as it is a different partition
<Guest29841> vbgunz: windows won't read disk, want's to format it. Chkdsk brings up error saying it's a RAW DRIVE. All from a BSOD
<jsparks> Guest29841: it's added read/write stress on the drive.  escott: is right that different partition should be ok.  Just slower performance reading and writing to same drive
<geekux> hello, is there any way to prevent windows from overlapping into othe next workspace on unity if the window is moved past the the current workspace borders? (ubuntu 12.04)
<Guest29841> jsparks: escott: okay it's fine so long as I partition enough space for the data. Cool thank you.
<jsparks> Guest29841: and provided you're not attempting a deleted file scan, or free space scan
<vbgunz> windows doesn't know how to read linux fs and will always offer to reformat it. chkdsk has no clue how to check a linux file system. all from a bsod? I don't understand
<nonkn4mer> Guest21470: you said corrupt file system.  corrupt because of bad hardware?
<MonkeyDust> vbgunz  windows knows only three systems: windows windows and windows
<tripelb> vbgunz: it's even worse. At the Apple Store they told me that they couldn't write on windows because of Microsoft. A lie.
<nonkn4mer> tripelb: you can use NTFS3G on mac to write to NTFS volume
<tripelb> vbgunz: and the Apple world can't even even see ext4.  the a paid for and a program that is. to be clear, to Anand programs, 1 for Windows, 14 EXT for
<vbgunz> Guest29841: in other words, Windows not being able to read your Ubuntu disk/partition isn't an error, it's by design on Microsoft's part. Never use Windows chkdsk on your Ubuntu OS as you'll most likely destroy it (which is also by design, thank Microsoft).
<tripelb> vbgunz: and the Apple world can't even even see ext4.  the a paid for and a program that is. to be clear, two programs, 1 for Windows, another (same company) for ext4.
<tripelb> vbgunz: and the Apple world can't even even see ext4.  the a paid for and a program that is. to be clear, two programs, 1 for Windows, another (same company) for ext4. Is it terminal or GUI?
<vbgunz> I never used an apple product outside of what came on the first gen touch. That was the first and probably last apple os I ever really get to play with. I hated with a passion how locked down it was and found that disgusting.
<tripelb> nonkn4mer: how do I find it?  Is it terminal or is it gui?
<vbgunz> tripelb: if you're asking a question, it isn't clear
<nonkn4mer> tripelb: NTFS3G for mac is an OS plugin.  Been a few years since I used it but I believe their website had a .dmg to download
<tripelb> vbgunz: sorry.  that wa a mid-created comment.  using tiny old android but it is all I have.
<tripelb> nonkn4mer: thanks. They should have told me at the Apple Store Genius Bar.
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<nonkn4mer> tripelb: go to an independant apple specialist.  they're far better than "geniuses"
<TeamColtra> tripelb there is an extension for MacOSX which lets you see EXT4
<TeamColtra> Or was that NTFS?
<_abc_> test
<TeamColtra> tripelb never mind NTFS has a program that will let your mac read/write but not for EXT4
<danielbauwens> Hello again
<oakdog8> When I log in as root using 'su -', and then run 'last', I don't see root logged in. Do I have to change something to get root to show up in /var/log/wtmp?
<danielbauwens> So I found out what the problem is, but I don't know how to fix it. It's the iptables and ipmasq
<danielbauwens> Anyone know something about iptables?
<chakkimatti> hey all
<zykotick9> !noroot | oakdog8
<ubottu> oakdog8: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<danielbauwens> My brother blocked a certain website through Iptables and ipmasq (not sure how) and can anyone help me undo this?
<codeadi> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<crimsonmane> danielbauwens: is your brother considered the system administrator to the computer in question?
<codeadi> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<danielbauwens> Nope, aldo i let him know the passwords
<chakkimatti> I'm looking to change my life and embrace Linux :D I am a passionate sunday musician though. What distro, setup and DAW options are there? Any recomendation?
<danielbauwens> He is very good with ubuntu
<zykotick9> chakkimatti: if you are looking for distro recommendations, try ##linux instead - only answer here is ubuntu...
<crimsonmane> future reference, you should never ever share your password with anyone.
<chakkimatti> zykotick9:  okay.. thanks.
<danielbauwens> Nah, he doesn't do anything bad with it
<danielbauwens> apart from this
<danielbauwens> :D
<crimsonmane> it doesn't matter. DO. NOT. SHARE. PASSWORDS.
<danielbauwens> Yeah
<danielbauwens> can you help me with changing iptables?
<danielbauwens> or ipmasq or whatever
<juniour> hi
<danielbauwens> my problem is something like this: http://blog.technogeek.biz/2009/05/ping-sendmsg-operation-not-permitted-in.html
<juniour> hey guys i want a title and message before login
<crimsonmane> i dont know if ubuntu has the blocklist installed or not. any of the firewall programs you find in the software center will give you a wonderful GUI for managing the tables
<juniour> ?
<danielbauwens> I never edited iptables
<danielbauwens> I'm a complete noob to that
<crimsonmane> pretty much me too. firewall program is useful. maybe try that?
<brad__> Hi everyone, has anyone got any experience with the "clickpad" configuration on ubuntu 12.10?
<danielbauwens> I would like to just fix it, but thanks for the idea
<juniour> lke it will give a message like hello world
<juniour> ?
<leandrosansilva> Hello to all. Which tool can I use to recover a deleted directory from an ext4 partition? I shut down the machine and created a image from this partition with dd
<crimsonmane> danielbauwens: that's one way to fix it. you're not understanding
<danielbauwens> apparently not
<leandrosansilva> I read about many tools which recover files, but I really need to recover a directory tree
<MonkeyDust> !recover > leandrosansilva
<ubottu> leandrosansilva, please see my private message
<danielbauwens> i'll try it i guess
<crimsonmane> leandrosansilva: in linux, all things are considered "files", even folders
<brad__> Nobody in here on a Macbook pro?
<ThinkT510> !mac | brad__
<ubottu> brad__: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<danielbauwens> crimsonmane: oh wait, I just see that you mean something like ufw, right?
 * zykotick9 has to keep looking at the channel name to convince himself he's not in ##apple today
<crimsonmane> danielbauwens: there's lots of different firewall programs, none of which i'm particularly familiar with :)
<danielbauwens> Well on the link i just posted, the guy said it could not get fixed by ufw
<danielbauwens> which is apparently (just learned that now) a firewall
<leandrosansilva> crimsonmane, ok. I'm using photorec, but it restores only specific kinks of files
<myhero> MonkeyDust: u there ??
<crimsonmane> leandrosansilva: did you check your private messages?
<sam_nazarko> When I attached my modem and ifuped the network interface, trying to ping anything, like 8.8.8.8 gets me a 'destination host unreachable'
<leandrosansilva> Yes, I'm reading it
<crimsonmane> ok
<danielbauwens> I guess it wont help, I'll just search google how to restore iptables
<zykotick9> leandrosansilva: fyi, directory trees are non-recoverable.  they are in metadata only, they aren't real to the filesystem.  when you lose the filesystem, the directory data is gone.
<danielbauwens> Thanks for the help anyways
<danielbauwens> brohoof
<myhero> I installed openssh-server but not openssh-client then did ssh localhost but it gave error ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ssh localhost ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<leandrosansilva> zykotick9, hum... I read in the extundelete it recovers the file and its filename, but here I'm having a segmentation fault
<leandrosansilva> in ubuntu 11.10 64-bit
<zykotick9> leandrosansilva: i'm affraid i'm only familiar with photorec myself, i never get names back...
<crimsonmane> myhero: you need to set up port forwarding in the router, or enable automatic port forwarding and/or UPNP
<brad__> hmmm.. there is no documentation on correctly configuring the clickpad on the macbook pro; I'm sure there must be someone not living with this misery.
<juniour> heyy how to enable a banner message before login
<bulletrulz> ubuntu Wont install remobo i get a error saying chkconfig
<crimsonmane> juniour: http://promberger.info/linux/2008/11/28/how-to-add-a-custom-welcome-message-to-your-xubuntu-or-ubuntu-login-screen/
<myhero> crimsonmane: my final goal is to connect laptop and mobile over wifi and transfer files both ways.....so some time back TakeItEZ suggested to install openssh-server on laptop and ez file explorer on mobile and then connect them sftpd
<Tazzz> Hello anyone have experience installing Ubuntu server on an Intel Server with ESRT2 RAID
<codeadi> !recover > codeadi
<ubottu> codeadi, please see my private message
<crimsonmane> myhero: you still need to set up port forwarding in your router
<juniour> crimsonmane may be first i have to install gdm
<zykotick9> Tazzz: you might want to try the #ubuntu-server channel...
<crimsonmane> myhero: at this moment, your router is acting like a bouncer at the SSH Dance Club and not letting anyone in.
<Tazzz> Ok thanks
<myhero> i want to connect mobile and laptop over wifi....there is no router here
<nonkn4mer> crimsonmane: LOL!
<crimsonmane> juniour: oh, no dont do that
<crimsonmane> myhero: oh i see. you're connecting them directly... sorry i can't help with that. never done it.
<bulletrulz> help! i need help remobo Wont INSTALL! D:
<juniour> crimsonmane its notworking
<nonkn4mer> crimsonmane: you have to make sure both wireless cards support creating ad-hoc networks
<crimsonmane> nonkn4mer: talk to myhero :)
<crimsonmane> juniour: which version of ubuntu?
<myhero> crimsonmane: hmm anyone else u can suggest since TakeItEZ is not online anymore.....also i have a i-ball wifi router which i tried brfore to connect my 2 laptops but failed...can u guide me ?
<juniour> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<nonkn4mer> crimsonmane: just kidding :)
<Tazzz> To who ever told me to go check #ubuntu-server. No activity but I don't think it makes a difference what edition it is or not? It's a RAID issue with intel board or setting
<Shaun__> Hello, does anyone who is free mind helping a "ubuntu noob" out? xD
<nonkn4mer> myhero: you have to make sure both wireless cards support creating ad-hoc networks
<crimsonmane> myhero: yeah one sec. get the router all hooked up and one computer connected
<OerHeks> bulletrulz, according to remobo.com, that program is for gtk2 ? ( old stuff )
<ldlework> Can anyone explain this ridiculous ssh situation I'm having? http://hastebin.com/redupedepu.txt
<myhero> nonkn4mer: i created an ad-hoc network on laptop but its not being shown in mobile.....but when i made a hotspot in mobile then it showed in laptop and got connected also but what after it ?
<ldlework> IE, why doesn't ssh actually use ~/.ssh/config without the -F option? If I omit -F and do -vvvv it claims to be using ~/.ssh/config
<ldlework> I'm perplexd
<zykotick9> IdleOne: see the "GitHub does not provide shell access." in the output?
<brad__> :'( Can someone please help me with my clickpad.  This is miserable.
<nonkn4mer> myhero: then check ifconfig to verify connectivity.  Then should be able to ssh into that IP, assuming the mobile isn't set up to block that
<ldlework> zykotick9: yes, but it is a way to identify what user github thinks you are
<ldlework> zykotick9: see how its dustinlacewell and then imagescape? Why doesn't git think I'm imagescape without -F
<crimsonmane> juniour: https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_nf=3&gs_rn=0&gs_ri=hp&gs_mss=ubuntu%2012.04%20custom%20l&tok=KpPoOfAHZAIa4_7a3fA4-A&pq=display%20custom%20message%20at%20login%20linux%20ubuntu%2012.04&cp=22&gs_id=1pv&xhr=t&q=ubuntu+12.04+custom+login+screen&pf=p&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&oq=ubuntu+12.04+custom+lo&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=1e4ab0dc39823eb5&bpcl=39468505&biw=1366&bih=652 shows lots of promise
<crimsonmane> .
<myhero> crimsonmane: how to connect using router ? steps ? i tried connecting through lan to router and wifi but no use
<ldlework> zykotick9: -F ~/.ssh/config should have zero effect, since that's the default config anyway
<zykotick9> ldlework: so that's not really a ssh/ubuntu issue then...  IdleOne sorry for tab fail ;)
<ldlework> zykotick9: um. Yes it is. I think you are confused.
<Shaun__> Excuse me, but does anyone know much about the issue with getting stuck at "checking battery" at Ubuntu Server boot up? I have tried that standard recommended solutions and they are not working =\
<stameni> hello, how to install vdrift in ubuntu if get deb is down ?
<dak0> Hello, what's the lighest interface for Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<crimsonmane> myhero: start by hard-wiring over ethernet, so you can set the passwords
<zykotick9> dak0: one of the windows managers: openbox,fluxbox,awesome,etc.
<trism> ldlework: it works fine without -F here (and should work fine by default), maybe some other configuration issue? (not sure what though)
<zykotick9> dak0: for a DE - then lxde
<ldlework> trism: what exactly works for you without -F?
<dak0> zykotick9 for a DE?
<myhero> crimsonmane: ok i'll connect both laptops on ethernet to router then  ?
<zykotick9> dak0: Desktop Environment
<crimsonmane> myhero: just one, for the time being.
<trism> ldlework: servers in ~/.ssh/config, including github
<dak0> zykotick9 yes that's what I mean because I want to do some gaming on wine
<myhero> crimsonmane: ok, what after it ?
<zykotick9> dak0: then i'd go windows manager myself
<ldlework> trism: :(
<ldlework> trism: when you use github.com with a host alias you mean?
<dak0> zykotick9: Sorry for being stupid I don't get it windows menager?
<crimsonmane> myhero: open a web browser and type "192.168.1.1" into the address bar
<zykotick9> dak0: try openbox, it's uber light
<_0x783czar> Does anyone know the purpose of the 'firefox-locale-en' package?  I found it on headless server and I'm wondering if there's a reason it's on there.
<crimsonmane> myhero: let me know if it asks for a password
<myhero> crimsonmane: it opens router config..
<dak0> zykotick9: That's DE?
<crimsonmane> myhero: yes. now in there you need to click around until you find "port forwarding"
<zykotick9> dak0: no, openbox is just a windows manager ;)
<myhero> crimsonmane: yea i have setup a password there
<trism> ldlework: yes, to specify the identity file
<myhero> crimsonmane: yea i have seen it....
<jakey> how come when you look at the gmail web page the source code is all scramblled?
<crimsonmane> what make and model is your router?
<dak0> zykotick9: Can you please share with me link tutorial how-to install on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<trism> ldlework: though actually, I'm as confused as zykotick9 now that I think about it, why are you using the ssh binary for github?
<zykotick9> dak0: "sudo apt-get install openbox" then log out and choose openbox in the login menu - done
<jrib> jakey: that's not really ubuntu-related.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<dak0> zykotick9: That's all ? Thank you sir, haha Ubuntu is awesome.
<trism> ldlework: I do have other servers that I actually use with ssh (and not just git) in there too and don't need to specify -F though
<ldlework> trism: this is *merely* a way to determine what user github thinks you are. It is an official perscribed method for doing so.
<Shaun__> Hello, is there anyone free who may be able to help a Ubuntu Server Noob out? xDD
<ldlework> trism: git uses ssh afterall
<Shaun__> owo anyone?
<Kyshtynbai> Hi guys. What happens if plug in the twisted pair cable into a laptop which is connected to the same router by wi-fi? Will the system swtich to the wired connection?
<zykotick9> Kyshtynbai: usually
<ldlework> trism: for example, even doing `ssh git@gitscape.com -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa` doesn't work
<trism> ldlework: right I forgot about the test, that works here too though
<myhero> crimsonmane: its iball Baton 150M Wireless-N ADSl2+ Router iB-WRA150N
<HiddenCloud> Hi, does anyone know a fix for the issue that when you press the capslock real fast it responds a little bit slow?
<trism> ldlework: why are you specifying -i if you are using ~/.ssh/config?
<ldlework> trism: lol.
<Shaun__> I am now having an issue with my Ubuntu Server bootup. It now becomes stuck at "checking battery", and I am no longer able to connect to the internet. I tried accessing terminal and checking my connection but it comes back as no connection :x
<ldlework> trism: the whole point of this, is that `ssh git@gitscape.com` isn't listening to ~/.ssh/config
<crimsonmane> myhero: i'm downloading the manual from here http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.iballbaton.com%2FDownload%2F118%2FiB-WRA150N%2520User%2520Guide.pdf&ei=j5W_UIS-KsO9ywGphYHACA&usg=AFQjCNGwfbS_bGOiXMv9HsaFgBC-IC2lSw
<Kyshtynbai> zykotick9: thank you.
<Shaun__> Does anyone know anything about this?
<Zta> Hm, isn't Linux software RAID1 supposed to be supported directly from the Ubuntu 12.10 server installation?
<ldlework> trism: -F to force the config works. -i to force the identity doesn't.
<myhero> crimsonmane: yes its the same router
<crimsonmane> myhero: page 60
<trism> ldlework: hadn't tried -i, I agree the -F is odd (and works fine on all my systems), did you mess with any other configs? what ubuntu version is this?
<crimsonmane> myhero: on page 60, perform the steps to enable UPNP and auto-config
<ldlework> trism: 12.04
<Zta> I get errors when grub is installing (on the RAID1 disks).
<ShockValue> hey all.. trying to install open-isci.. but it says the package isnt found.  I swear Im just cophing and pasitng from a howto online, but...
<ShockValue> thoughts?
<ldlework> I'm screwed.
<ShockValue> "sudo apt-get install open-iscsi"    "E: Unable to locate package open-iscsi"
<Shaun__> Is anyone available to help a Ubuntu Server Noob with the "Checking Battery" freezing on bootup?
<ldlework> trism: would it help if I paste my -vvvv without -F
<kartavoy> hi scooby
<absent546> hi, hows it going
<kartavoy> hi scooby
<absent546> hi, hows it going
<kartavoy> hi scooby
<absent546> hi, hows it going
<myhero> crimsonmane: the model is same as written on my router and manual but the pic showed in the manual and the router config pic in manual us different from that which opens in my router.....seems like this manual and its pic are of newer versions of updated firmware of same model
<kartavoy> PING
<myhero> crimsonmane: anyways.....i'll find upnp and auto-config
<crimsonmane> myhero: ok
<Myrtti> kartavoy: take your bot elsewhere
<ldlework> trism: fixed!
<trism> ldlework: really?
<ShockValue> anyone else able to see the open-isci package?   or is my install just screwey?
<trism> ldlework: what was the problem?
<Shaun__> Does anyone mind helping me out with my Ubuntu Server bootup freezing on "Checking Battery", and terminal showing that I have no network connection? o.o
<ldlework> trism: I had a IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa in my /etc/ssh/ssh_config
 * ldlework dances around the office
 * FAHD wtf nig
<trism> ldlework: excellent glad you got it working
<ldlework> trism: thanks for talking me around it
<FAHD> o
<myhero> crimsonmane: UPNP is enabled but there is no auto-config option there
<Shaun__> trism: You seem to be somewhat understanding of Ubuntu, do you mind attempting to look at an issue I am having? =\
<The> hello people
<Guest98213> hi
<Guest98213> people
<crimsonmane> myhero: go ahead and connect both computers to the router.
<LordDeath> ubuntu 12.10 in vmware workstation: as soon as I click on the dash icon the transparent dash-background turns black
<crimsonmane> myhero: ssh is used like this: "ssh username@computername"
<ShockValue> is there something I have to do to get apt-get to see open-iscsi?    all I'm getting is "package not found".    pretty sure I'm typing it correctly as Im just copying and pasting (also tried to manually type it in) with no luck
<Guest98213> shit
<Guest98213> fuck\
<FloodBot1> Guest98213: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trism> Shaun__: the "Checking Battery" issue?
<zykotick9> !info open-iscsi | ShockValue
<ubottu> ShockValue: open-iscsi (source: open-iscsi): High performance, transport independent iSCSI implementation. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.873-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 498 kB, installed size 1779 kB
<Shaun__> trism: Yes. Ubuntu Server was booting normally prior to my power supply going out. When I replaced the power supply, however, and try to boot up, I get stuck at "Checking Batter"
<ShockValue> all fine and good, but apt-get says package not found
<ShockValue> what did i hoze up? :)
<zykotick9> ShockValue: did you run "sudo apt-get update" first?
<Shaun__> trism: "Checking Battery"*, furthermore, ifconfig says that I am not connected to the internet,
<ShockValue> pretty sure, let me double check
<trism> Shaun__: any errors in dmesg or /var/log/syslog?
<Shaun__> trism: Not sure, I am pretty new to Linux, and so far only know a handful of commands related to my server.
<trism> Shaun__: I would start checking there, may give you some clues
<Shaun__> trism: Do you have any suggestions as to how I go about doing that? ^^; sorry lol
<ShockValue> zykotick9: ok, i feel dumb.. thanks :)
<trism> Shaun__: dmesg is a command, so you just run it at the terminal and check its output (it is also logged to /var/log/kern.log so you could just check that file with less too, likewise for /var/log/syslog: less /path/to/file; )
<myhero> crimsonmane ??
<florian> salut
<IdleOne> !fr | Bonjour florian
<ubottu> Bonjour florian: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<trism> Shaun__: you could also pastebin the last 100 lines or so of the output and the channel could take a look, but might be difficult without network access
<Shaun__> Okay, so run "dmseg" and run "less /var/log/syslog" in terminal? owo . Thank you, will go check that and see what it says (not that I could probably understand it).
<dak0> Hello, how can I install wine-1.5.18.tar.bz2 it is in Downloads
<Shaun__> trism: Yeah, if I had a network connection I could but... I don't >.< . This is the first time this has occurred to me, and only after replacing my power supply lol. I still have NO idea why the network connection isn't working.
<Shaun__> Thanks for your help, I'll see if I can... understand any of it xD
<IdleOne> !compile | dak0
<ubottu> dak0: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<trism> Shaun__: there might have been some filesystem corruption when the power cut out, you may end up just needing to backup the data and reinstall if you can't work out where the trouble is
<mens> Anybody can help me?  _________________________________________
<mens> root@B13:~# cd /home/camel/Scrivania/pyrit-0.4.0
<mens> root@B13:/home/camel/Scrivania/pyrit-0.4.0# python setup.py buildrunning build
<mens> running build_py
<mens> running build_ext
<FloodBot1> mens: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mens> building 'cpyrit._cpyrit_cpu' extension
<hilo> Can someone please help me figure out this rsync problem? I have a backup system which I use rsync to replicate to. Normally, it just sends changed and new files. For some reason it is sending everything. Can someone aid in troubleshooting? I have been tinkering with it literally all day and can not figure it out for the life of me.
<IdleOne> mens: sudo apt-get install pyrit
<IdleOne> mens: Always search the Software Center first.
<mens> <IdleOne>   THANKS A LOT!
<wyclif> Hi all
<hilo> What could cause files to fall out of sync such that rsync would resend the whole file?
<Shaun__> trism: That may just be what I'll do, I can't even understand the dmesg xD
<Shaun__> trism: I am also wondering it the ethernet card could have gone bad in the power outage :< . It's an old card I pulled out of another system after all lol. Thanks for your help xD . I am not sure how to copy and transfer files to a flash drive over terminal though,
<Shaun__> There should only be one file I need to transfer.
<bkfitz> uberamd: just pulled the trigger on this ASUS - thx for the advise: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006QB1RPY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
<trism> Shaun__: after you plug in the flash drive, check dmesg to see what name it gets assigned (and perhaps: sudo fdisk -l; to see what partition), in my case it ended up being /dev/sdb1 so: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt; use cp to put files on the drive, then: sudo umount /dev/sdb1; when you are done, replacing sdb1 with the partition that got assigned to your device
<loki__> hello. why skype can't see pulseaudio under ubuntu? all other sound programms works good.
<MarcN> Used vncviewer for the first time in a long time on ubuntu 12.10 -- man it sucks repainting.  What happened?
<mr_chris> MarcN: Are you going Linux to Linux or Linux to some other OS?
<Shaun__> trism: okay, so mount the flash drive and enter "cp (origin directory)~(destination)"?
<hilo> MarcN, last I checked, the built in vnc server is broken with unity. it doesn't draw everything all the time and it makes it really difficult to use. I started using x11vnc about a year ago
<trism> Shaun__: yeah, probably need sudo too, sudo cp /path/to/file /mnt/; add -R if you want to copy a whole directory, -v to see what cp is doing, etc
<MarcN> hilo, I'll give x11vnc a shot.
<MarcN> mr_chris, yes ubuntu to ubuntu, both 12.10
<Shaun__> trism: "sudo /home/shaun/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86/to/dev/sdb1"? owo
<Shaun__> trism: "sudo cp ..."*
<hilo> MarcN, I also have grown to really like a few features of the x11vnc server that are better than the built in. You can run the x11vnc from terminal/ssh which means you don't need to leave it running. SSH into the box and turn it on when you need it so it's not listening for hackers all day long. It also can be started even when no user has logged into the local session meaning you can remote into the log on screen and log in.
<MarcN> hilo, installing now.  Really disappointing that it doesn't work out of the box with Unity, now that Unity is the default.
<zykotick9> Shaun__: that /dev/sdb1 concerns me, that's a device - when it should be a mount point
<trism> Shaun__: /dev/sdb1 would be the device name, above I mounted it at /mnt, so you would copy to to /mnt
<trism> Shaun__: again though, check to see what name gets assigned to your flash drive when you plug it in
<zykotick9> trism: great minds and fools ;)
<hilo> MarcN, agreed.
<Guest17807> How do you change the boot order of partitions in a HDD in unbuntu?
<Shaun__> trism: Okay, and so, "sudo cp /home/shaun/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86/to/mnt" after I mount whatever name is listed in dmesg?
<Shaun__> And sorry, I know, I am a terrible newb with Linux :x .
<zykotick9> Shaun__: you need a space between the file and destination, where your "/to" is
<trism> Shaun__: is teamspeak3-server_linux-x86 a directory?
<Shaun__> trism: Yes, som -R at the end, right?
<Shaun__> so*
<trism> Shaun__: if so it would look like: sudo cp -R /home/shaun/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86 /mnt;
<trism> Shaun__: yep
<zykotick9> Shaun__: fyi, for cp you can use -R or -r they are the same
<Shaun__> trism: Okay, will try that., thank you so much :D
<trism> zykotick9: yeah I don't know why I always bother with the shift key
<Shaun__> zykotick9: Thanks, well,  atleast I did know that... well, I know that caps normally don't matter in commands =\
<zykotick9> trism: for some other commands it's required ;)
<zykotick9> Shaun__: oh, R vs r is important with other stuff, cp is an exception
<Shaun__> zykotick9: That's about one of the few things I do know... I need to study Linux ;.;
<mega1> i have an error message on my server 10.04 fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 how do i get rid of this
<Shaun__> zykotick9: Really? owo . Eh... someone teach me Ubuntu plz >.< .
<vcarney> I need a recommendation for an AntiVirus program. I'm running 12.04. Thanks.
<hilo> MarcN, for your reference, I start my server with this "sudo x11vnc -safer -allow ~/whitelist.IP -once -usepw -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -display :0 -loop200,2 -xkb -noxdamage #-ncache 10 -ncache_cr" For that to work you have to set a password first with "x11vnc -storepasswd" and make a simple text file with IP address's to allow. You can remove the respective switches for those features to use it without them though.
<Guest17807> How do you change the boot order of partitions in a HDD using ubuntu?
<Guest17807> Is it possible?
<zykotick9> !virus | vcarney
<ubottu> vcarney: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Shaun__> Gonna go try this now... thanks for your help trism and zykotick9
<vcarney> ubottu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus
<TheLordOfTime> vcarney, ubottu's a bot, you should not address it directly.
<TheLordOfTime> vcarney, linux viruses may exist, however they're rare.
<vcarney> TheLordOfTime: yeah, figured that out
<TheLordOfTime> or, not easy to get.
<Guest17807> Is it possible to change the boot order of partitions in a HDD using ubuntu?
<vcarney> TheLordOfTime: any antivirus suggestions
<TheLordOfTime> vcarney, i've only ever seen 1 linux virus in 500000 linux systems i've worked with
<TheLordOfTime> vcarney, the factoid that zykotick9 linked you is correct, there's no need for a linux antivirus.
<TheLordOfTime> vcarney, just... don't be doing questionable things with youir linux system,.
<MarcN> hilo, and the key is using x11vnc -ncache 10
<TheLordOfTime> vcarney, that's how you get viruses :P
<TheLordOfTime> that and user stupidity, but that's not something i'll argue here...
<vcarney> TheLordOfTime: what about flash
<TheLordOfTime> that falls into the category of user stupidity.
<Guest17807> How do you change the boot order of partitions in a HDD using ubuntu?
 * TheLordOfTime is biased against flash.
<scaranik> ciao
<scaranik> !list
<ubottu> scaranik: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TheLordOfTime> Guest17807, what do you mean "boot order"
<vcarney> hehe
<sanchita> ubuntu
<sanchita> abinav singh
<Guest17807> Thelordoftime: I mean is it possible to change which partition is bootable?
<sanchita> make
<mega1> i have an error message on my server 10.04 fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 how do i get rid of this
<sanchita> abhinav_singh
<sanchita> need help with ubuntu ??
<EntropyWorks> so trying to install quantal 12.10 using netboot pxe. had to add mlx4_en drivers to the initrd.gz but look at this mess. http://goo.gl/jL4EF  interfaces are not emX not ethX and don't stay persistent either.  The game stopper is the install doesn't see the local disk!
<HTC-DZ> 12.04 LTS - to get it to work with onboard GPU i had to use "nomoeset" then once i was in i installed the propriety drivers and everything was fine. i updated my GPU to nvidia gt610, used "nomodeset" it kinda boots and then goes to terminal <dos looking thing> asks me to log in. i do that. stays at terminal. any ideas on where to go from there? all help welcome :)
<Shaun__> trism: Well, I did as you said, but I am still having issues =\ . dmesg pulls up the info of my flash drive and all, but then it states that there is "no caching page mode present" and will not mount the drive =\
<Guest17807> Is it possible to change which partition boots on  on your HDD using unbuntu?
<Shaun__> trism: dmesg lists the drive as sdb1
<savantelite> What is the ubuntu virtuialization irc?
<zykotick9> HTC-DZ: i'd check "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<rsumi_werk> I have dual monitors... how do I stop my mouse from getting stuck between them when I try to move it from one monitor to another? this is so annoying!
<rsumi_werk> (with unity of course)
<piccalingo> a
<HTC-DZ> zykotick hang on let me type that in? anything in particular im looking for? im a linux noob <sadly>
<savantelite> I just recieved my sweet new lenovo x223 tablet. I want to grab the window key, install ubuntu and than install window as a virtual machine
<zykotick9> !tab | HTC-DZ
<ubottu> HTC-DZ: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zykotick9> HTC-DZ: EE is errors
<Guest17807> Is it possible to change which partition boots on your HDD?
<Shaun__> HTC-DZ: I know your pain :,( though, to be fair and honest, I am sure you know much more than I do :P
<zykotick9> HTC-DZ: actually, it might be better to "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and just look for the lines with EE and perhaps the following lines as well
<MarcN> hilo, spoke too soon.  x11vnc is just as bad with Unity.  Looks like I should explore the cinnamon WM or such.
<trism> Shaun__: that no caching page mode present is fine, what command did you use to mount the drive?
<BluesKaj> HTC-DZ, at the prompt, do,  sudo service lightdm or gdm stop, ( whichever display manager you have installed ) , the sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then sudo nvidia-xconfig , then reboot
<Guest17807> Is it possible to change which partition boots on your HDD?
<Shaun__> "sudo mount /dev/sdb1"
<trism> Shaun__: you need to specify a mount point if it isn't in fstab, so try: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt; (assuming /mnt isn't being used at the moment, which it usually isn't)
<Shaun__> trism: Oh owo . Okay, thanks lol... sorry for my noobiness xDD .
<Guest17807> Is it possible to change which partition boots on your HDD?
<HTC-DZ> zykotick9: the terminal is on <username>@<username>-desktop:~$. do i type "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" there?
<trism> Shaun__: no problem, just takes some getting used to
<zykotick9> HTC-DZ: sure
<zykotick9> HTC-DZ: q to quit the less program, btw
<Guest17807> Is it possible to change which partition boots on your HDD?
<frozenlock> Guys... I don't know what I've done, but I've lost the 'ctrl-super-arrow' function to resize a window to left/right. Even dragging the window to the edge won't resize it like it used to. Is there something I can reset to get back this functionality?
<rsumi_werk> anyone know where this setting is supposed to be in gconf on ubuntu 12? /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options
<trism> rsumi_werk: 12.10? if so the settings are in dconf/gsettings now, check out dconf-editor
<frozenlock> I don't know if it's related, but when I hold the 'super' key, I don't get the shortcuts screen anymore; it just shows number on my applications in the taskbar.
<trism> rsumi_werk: though I imagine most of those should be in ccsm
<xangua> frozenlock: sounds like you were playing with the compiz plugins, check the grid plugin is enable
<rsumi_werk> trism: what's the difference between dconf and gconf?
<HTC-DZ> any tips?
<HTC-DZ> noooo.i typed out everything :( wait i retype
<trism> rsumi_werk: dconf is a backend for gsettings, which is basically the new gconf (everything is moving to gsettings instead)
<frozenlock> xangua: Thanks. I wasn't playing with that per se (added a second screen). CompizConfig confirms it's enabled :(
<t0ken> I need to run a really old ver of 'cpp', ver 2.95.  I don't suppose anyone knows of a 64 bit package for it?
<HTC-DZ> EE: nvidia gpu at pci:2.0.0 not supported by 173.14.35 <drivers is used with my onboard GPU> EE: nvidia driver. EE failed to initialise nvidia graphics device. EE: screens found but none of them have useful configuration
<Shaun__> trism: It worked, thanks so much! Maybe I'll go buy one of those "Ubuntu for dummies" books or something :P . Having no formal classes, and only hands on experience with Windows... I know nothing of Ubuntu >.< so I really, really appreciate your help :D
<zykotick9> HTC-DZ: 173?  have you tried nvidia-current instead?
<dryhay> Hi. Could someone help me, plz. I try to create a single-file shortcut for multiple files in ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2091537
<zykotick9> dryhay: looks like ubuntuforums.org is down right now, perhaps explaining to the channel what you are doing would help.
<HTC-DZ> zykotick9:  you mean i should off my pc, pull the card. log in with onboard GPU, get into linux as normal, select the nvidia current, shutdown. plug in gt610, restart machine and see what happens? the reason im using 173 is coz with the nvidia current my onboard GPU couldnt even run openarena. but with 173 it works on full graphics.
<yank> cmus help
<yank> Error: selecting any output plugin: couldn't initialize required output plugin
<zykotick9> HTC-DZ: no, just try installing nvidia-current, will mean your onboard won't work though...
<zykotick9> HTC-DZ: disabling in BIOS (if possible) might help?
<dryhay> zykotick9: ok, another instance of this problem is here (single-file shortcut for multiple files in ubuntu): http://forums.devshed.com/python-programming-11/python-shortcut-for-multiple-files-935627.html
<HTC-DZ> well my bios is set to disable onboard if i have card in pci. how would i install nvidia-current from the terminal?
<Guest17807> Will changing a partition type to bootable erase the data?!
<zykotick9> HTC-DZ: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" should work
<Chotaz`> Why does the "Type your command" bar keeps over anything I have on my desktop?
<Chotaz`> i pressed the windows button, clicked the dash opener manually, closed it again, and this thing doesnt go away
<Guest17807> HELLO. I HAVE BEEN ON THIS CHANNEL FOR OVER HALF AN HOUR. NO ONE HAS YET ANSWERED MY SINGLE QUESTION. SORRY TO USE CAPS BUT I HOPE THIS IS CATCHING YOUR ATTENTION. MY QUESTION IS "IF I EDIT THE PARTITION TO MAKE IT BOOTABLE, WILL THAT REFORMAT THE DRIVE AND DELETE THE DATA?
<TheLordOfTime> !caps | Guest17807
<ubottu> Guest17807: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TheLordOfTime> !attitude | Guest17807
<ubottu> Guest17807: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<TheLordOfTime> Guest17807, it shouldn't, but back up your data anyways.  And only set the "bootable" flag if you know what you're doing, changing that on a whim can cause issues.
<Dougie187> Chotaz`: did you press esc?
<compdoc> Guest17807, making a partition bootable does not normally harm the data
<Chotaz`> Dougie187, yeah i keep doing that
<Dougie187> how bout alt?
<Guest17807> Compdoc: TheLordOfTime: thank you guys
<Chotaz`> Dougie187, aswell :)
<Dougie187> Chotaz`: I'm pretty sure what you're describing is the HUD. But I'm not sure why it won't go away.
<Chotaz`> Dougie187, I'm pretty sure I found out what to call it other than the "type your command" bar
<Chotaz`> xD
<HTC-DZ> zykotick9:  nvidia-current is already the newest version. 0 installed, 0 upgraded, 0 to remove, 0 not upgraded
<Chotaz`> Dougie187, but yeah, i've tried everything and it wont go away
<Chotaz`> I'll just restart lightdm
<mickster04> HTC-DZ: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<smithzv> For me (on 12.04) clicking anything under the network manager dropdown does absolutely nothing (can't disconnect, switch networks, bring up connection info, etc).  Any ideas on how to trouble shoot this?
<zykotick9> HTC-DZ: well, it seems Xorg is trying to use the 173 driver?  sorry man - i'm not sure how you should preceed.  hopefully someone else has some ideas.
<HTC-DZ> mickster04:  let me go try that
<HTC-DZ> mickster04:  same message as before
<mr_chris> MarcN: Give this a try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mr_chris> MarcN: It's about as fast as physically sitting in front of the machine, even over an internet connection.
<mr_chris> MarcN: And it all goes over SSH.
<mega2> i installed ubuntu desktop on my server now how do i remove it
<usr13> mega2: apt
<usr13> mega2: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<usr13> mega2: Same way you installed it.  Right?
<mega2> usr13 tried that after i rebooted it was still there
<bobweaver> mega2,  you are going to have to look at the Depends: stanza of that meta package and look at what it installed
<bobweaver> mega2,  example:     apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends:/,/Recommends:/'
<bobweaver> mega2,  just be carefull that you do not remove libs that you need for server (as I am sure that there are some that are both needed )
<HTC-DZ> :D ok guys im 100% up and running :D
<HTC-DZ> what i did was removed my pci-e card. booted up using onboard gpu. then changed drivers to nvidia-current. <restarted> then i shut down. inserted my pci-e card again and voila :D working with unity 3D too :)
<bobweaver> mega2,  easy way out back up all server related things and start fresh
<HTC-DZ> you guys think i should leave well alone or try the "version current-updates" drivers and see if that works?
<mega2> cant do that i would not be able to set it up the same way again
<RELOL> Hi. My laptop cannot recover from suspension
<RELOL> keyboard led flashes like a Kernel panic error
<mega2> with a lot of help from people in here and others i have talked to its works fine at the minute
<RELOL> i had to remove batery because power button didn't work
<bobweaver> mega2,  you could pay for support also . that is just a option
<guntbert> mega2: is there a reason why you want to *remove* the desktop? Or do you just not want to use it?
<Marvin_Leo> hey, am not able to change file permissions with chmod, what could be the problem?
<zykotick9> Marvin_Leo: fat/ntfs file system by chance?
<superboot> Hi all. I'm trying to get spell-checking to work on Openoffice. It works on one machine, but I don't remember doing anything special. In Tools -> Options -> Language Settings -> Writing Aids, Hunspell is listed in Available language modules on the machine that works. But on the machine that doesn't work, there are no modules. How can I get the hunspell module?
<guntbert> Marvin_Leo: show us in a !pastebin what command you gave and the output please
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey everyone!
<Marvin_Leo> zykotick9, you got it right coz I have an ntfs partition which I use to sandbox my linux and windows stuff.  Does it mean then that I'll have to work on the linux partition?
<iceroot> can i use encryption on an already used partition without reformating it? so that i will keep the complete data?
<zykotick9> Marvin_Leo: ntfs won't support chmod - use a better filesystem ;)
<Marvin_Leo> guntbert, just realised why. My files are on a ntfs filesystem
<Marvin_Leo> zykotick9, I get it now :)  I owe you one :)
<guntbert> Marvin_Leo: I see :-), never mind my comment then
<Marvin_Leo> guntbert, thanks anyway :)
<SonikkuAmerica> That's weird... NTFS not supporting chmod... is there another way to change permissions on a NTFS filesystem, or are you forced into using Windows?
<iceroot> SonikkuAmerica: windows does not know permissions like unix does, windows is using different things but for example samba is doing a mapping between posix acls and windows stuff
<Dougie187> Does anyone know if one of two things exist? First a program that will monitor specific sections of ram for attempted reads/writes and Second, a program that will monitor another process and inform me if/when it dies?
<zykotick9> SonikkuAmerica: nothing "weird" about MS's promprietary filesystem not supporting posix, that's business as usual (for MS)
<iceroot> Dougie187: for the second, have a look at "trap" on bash
<SonikkuAmerica> zykotick9: Sometimes the "S" can feel like a "$"
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, I did digress... XD
<Dougie187> iceroot: is there a way to trap any signal, and on a process that is already running? (Lets say something started in a GUI?)
<iceroot> Dougie187: i guess watching the PID may work
<iceroot> Dougie187: a little script which will get a PID and will look if the pid is still there
<iceroot> Dougie187: but maybe there is a much more common solution i dont know
<Dougie187> iceroot: Oh ok. Thanks
<psychopathic> hi guys
<Dougie187> hey
<psychopathic> Dougie187, have you heard of that album 187 he wrote by spice 1 ?
<Dougie187> lol, nope
<bobweaver> How to use cut to cut out a delmiter like everything after the word 'Recomends:'  ? in the file foo.txt
<bobweaver> delimiter *
<Dougie187> bobweaver: that's easy with sed. I don't know how to do it with cut though
<bobweaver> Dougie187,    apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends:/,/Recommends:/' > new.txt && sed -i 's|\,|\n|g' new.txt && cat new.txt
<tiago`> I need to access a webpage, where I upload a file and fill in some
<tiago`> 	 fields, click a button to submit it which redirects me to a second
<tiago`> 	 page where I fill in some other fields and press submit again. How
<tiago`> 	 can I do this with curl? (or any other way)
<Dougie187> bobweaver: try this ... sed "s/Recommends:.*//g" file > file.tmp
<FloodBot1> tiago`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HTC-DZ> thanks for the hwlp zykotick9  and mickster04 for the help :) everything working good. tried and tested :) keep up the good work here guys
<HTC-DZ> help :D typo
<psychopathic> better yet even more good stuff to do on freenode
<zykotick9> HTC-DZ: glad you got it working
<HTC-DZ> :)
<HTC-DZ> time for me to go catch some zzzzzz :) in peace at least. laterz guys and gals :)
<bobweaver> Dougie187,  that only replaces the line. need everything after that .
<Dougie187> bobweaver: example?
<superboot> Anyone know where openoffice keeps it's extensions?
<bobweaver> Dougie187,    apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends:/,/Recommends:/' > new.txt && sed -i 's|\,|\n|g' new.txt && sed "s/Recommends.*//g" new.txt > newer.txt && cat newer.txt
<Dougie187> bobweaver: that makes two copies of the same file
<Dougie187> I guess I'm not clear on what you're looking to do.
<Pici> sed -i will do in-place edits, no need for > newer
<Dougie187> You want to remove from Recommends: to the end of the file?
<bobweaver> Pici,  I know Pici  How to use cut to cut by delimiter ?
<bobweaver> Pici  apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends:/,/Recommends:/' > new.txt && sed -i 's|\,|\n|g' new.txt         <this part I want to cut everything after 'Recommends:' in new.txt >
<Dougie187> bobweaver: how bout this? apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends:/,/Recommends:/' | sed "s/Recommends:.*//g" | sed "s/\,/\n/g"
<bobweaver> Dougie187,  that looks like it will work
<Pici> bobweaver: cut -d":" -f2
<bobweaver> Pici,  where : is the regex that I can match or just a word or what ever ?  what is -f2    feild 2 ?
<bobweaver> field *
<Pici> bobweaver: There is none. cut is very basic.
<bobweaver> Pici,  what is -f2 ?
<Pici> bobweaver: field 2
<bobweaver> Oh that is what I thought just wanted to make sure :)
<AndChat|189569> Can anyone tell me when 12.04 was released
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|189569: look at the version number, and think
<ejv> lol
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|189569: think about what year it is...
<Pici> AndChat|189569: April 2012. Version numbers are YEAR.MONTH
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|189569: it's aleady out, as is 12.10
<arronhunt> hi guys. How do I set a user's ownership for /var/www?
<bobweaver> mega2, you are going to have to read though this list to see if there is anything tht you do not wish to un-install             apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends:/,/Recommends:/' > new.txt && sed -i "s/Recommends:.*//g"  new.txt &&  sed -i "s/\,/\n/g" new.txt && sed -i 's|Depends:||g' new.txt                       AFTER you have read though the list and removed anything from the list that you do not want to unistall  run
<bobweaver>        cat new.txt | while read -r line;do sudo apt-get remove $line ; done
<KI4RO> God you guys are cruel...I'm sure if he understood that he would not have asked...Geez!
<ActionParsnip> arronhunt: i'd add your username to the group which owns the folder and you'll get the access of the group
<ActionParsnip> KI4RO: make users think, rather than spoonfeed
<bobweaver> Should not be installing metapackages or any packages if he did not know the effects of it
<Marvin_Leo> is it just me that feels should be able to move the launcher anywhere I wish on the desktop? Canonical please spare me this
<KI4RO> ActionParsnip: I understand but still...
<ActionParsnip> Marvin_Leo: there is a PPA for it on the bottom but it's known to break things
<ActionParsnip> KI4RO: its not cruel, if users can work things out without having to ask. I just give them the means :)
<KI4RO> ActionParsnip: Okay okay
<goddard> is there a ppa for for live wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> KI4RO: you aren't totally wrong though :D
<KI4RO> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<goddard> they had it in 11.10 but not 12.04/12.10
<ActionParsnip> goddard: like a changing one or a video wallpaper ?
<goddard> kinda ya there was this cool galaxy wallpaper that was live and even the google android thing haha
<arronhunt> ActionParsnip cool. `# useradd -G staff arron` gives me `useradd: user 'arron' already exists`
<ActionParsnip> goddard: what release are you using?
<goddard> 12.10
<dr_willis> !info xearth
<ubottu> Package xearth does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> hmm. what was that app that had a animated globe for the wallpaper
<goddard> i tried using wallach or what ever its called but it doesn't work or give me an error
<ActionParsnip> goddard: omgubuntu have a few guides if memory serves
<yhusha> every time an app or update is added to system it increases squashfs right
<bobweaver> goddard,  I hear good things about   variety  https://launchpad.net/variety   never used my self
<ActionParsnip> arronhunt: what are you trying to achieve?
<arronhunt> letting user 'arron' modify '/var/www'
<ActionParsnip> arronhunt: sudo usermod -a -G staff arron      will add arron to the staff group
<ActionParsnip> arronhunt: if that's what you need
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: arronhunt has a # prompt = they're root
<arronhunt> I believe so
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: habit
<arronhunt> zykotick9 is right
<ActionParsnip> goddard: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/live-wallpaper-for-ubuntu
<goddard> awesome
<arronhunt> gah. ok I got it. How do I chmod all files and sub directories of a parent dir?
<yhusha> had a toram option for ubuntu12.04.1 and now it wont boot after updates
<ActionParsnip> arronhunt: sudo chmod -R accessnumber /pth/to/folder
<arronhunt> ActionParsnip sorry, what is accessnumber
<arronhunt> *noob alert*
<yhusha> why do updates add so much to filesystem is there a way to delete the old files the updates replaced?
<bobweaver> !permissions | arronhunt  you might like to read this https://launchpad.net/variety
<bobweaver> woops
<bobweaver> !permissions | arronhunt  you might like to read this
<ubottu> arronhunt  you might like to read this: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dr_willis> yhusha:  you are refering to a live usb or what exactly?
<yhusha> sudo apt-get autoclean
<arronhunt> bobweaver thanks
<bobweaver> arronhunt,  whta folder and files ?
<bobweaver> what *
<goddard> bleachbit works great to clean unneeded files
<yhusha> refering to an installed to hdd with an option to boot toram with persistance
<arronhunt> bobweaver /var/www/foo has all my html/css but I can't access them in my browser because they are locked down
<dr_willis> yhusha:  A live cd instgalled to a HD? thats sort of unusual..
<KI4RO> I'm unable to switch workspaces even though my keyboard shortcuts appear to be correct.  Suggestions?
<dr_willis> yhusha:  any changes go into the persistance file. correct. it can get filled up quite quickly. I reccomend that peristant/live ussage only for testing/special cases. not daily long term ussage
<bobweaver> arronhunt,  you should use 'Find' to do that because it is http you do not what to give the wrong permissions out so that everyone can read right and run it all
<bobweaver> arronhunt,  just a ideo
<bobweaver> idea *
<bobweaver> arronhunt,  like     find /var/www  -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;     &&  sudo find var/www/ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<montassar> hi, I have a problem with updating ubuntu 12.04, any help?
<bobweaver> woops need sudo for both
<bobweaver> arronhunt,  like**   sudo   find /var/www  -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;     &&  sudo find var/www/ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<yhusha> yes well its not a live cd this set up makes a copy of the root filesystem at boot and compresses it to ram
<Pici> !details | montassar
<ubottu> montassar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yhusha> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594694
<montassar> i wrote in terminal "sudo apt-get update"
<montassar> after the download, and during the treatment, my pc hase been tuned off
<DarkdowN> hey folks!
<montassar> turned*, now the system is going wrong, nd I can't update any thing
<yhusha> any way trying to remove the coniguration now because its useless after doing update
<yhusha> the auto update that is
<bobweaver> montassar,  what errors do you get when running "sudo apt-get upgrade "
<arronhunt> so when dealing with permissions, d means directory? drwxrwxrwx
<IdleOne> montassar: what is the exact error you are getting?
<bobweaver> arronhunt,  correct and -type f   is file
<DarkdowN> I'm trying to install KUbuntu on a new HDD, but the Hard Drive isn't bootign (not even grub).  thoughts?
<brendan`> when using dpkg -i .deb on a package for libapache2-mod-xsendfile, its unpacking, setting up then errors out with "ERROR: Module xsendfile does not exist!"
<brendan`> any idea on how to get additional info about the error and/or how to extract the debian package to see if it exists?
<brendan`> im trying to narrow down the root cause/issue
<ActionParsnip> arronhunt: look into Linux ACLs, they are values denoting access
<arronhunt> ActionParsnip alright
<montassar> hit ... I don't knwo.. -_-, sorry, but at the end "dublicate sources.list, you may want to run the update to fix the problesm"
<IdleOne> montassar: run sudo apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> montassar: -f will try to fix any broken packages and complete the install/update
<montassar> "dpkg: error processing python-keyring (--configure):  package python-keyring is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed') No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already                                                               Errors were encountered while processing:  python-keyring E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<yhusha> all persistance files are stored to hdd and that has plenty of space using shared /home for the regular sessions and toram sessions
<bobweaver> arronhunt,  so it says  sudo find /var/www/   << so that is the path that we are going to look in. and -type well you arleady know     -exec  means execute something. in your exampkle it is chmod 644 right     the {}   is what find finds \; end  so  find /var/www/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;           so find every file under /var/www/ and chmod 644 to it
<arronhunt> bobweaver awesome, that's very helpful.
<arronhunt> bobweaver got it working now :)
<bobweaver> arronhunt, it is better to also cd /var/www/      then run find .   then . means everthing under CURDIR or current directory :) glad it is working
<frozenlock> My webcam works out-of-the-box, but default to a 4:3 format. Is there a way to change it to widescreen? (Logitech C510 is supposed to be widescreen)
<dr_willis> yhusha:  so you got some  fancy you-built-it-yourself live setup that goes all into ram for some reason.
<bobweaver> montassar,  maybe reconfigure dpkg if you can
<montassar> how that? I am a new member..
<mens> How can I force GIMP to remain permanently in one window?
<yhusha> yea its pretty nice
<mens> GIMP v 2.7.2
<juniour> hey guys i have shared my net connection as hotspot, but will i come to know whic one is connected to me
<yhusha> but cant uninstall to rebuild something a bit leanre
<bobweaver> montassar,  before that can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -y upgrade "       all of IT the bot will tell you more
<bobweaver> !pastebin | montassar
<ubottu> montassar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<montassar> ok! thanks for every thing :)
<tourach> Hi has anyone had any success with the trackpad on Apple Macbooks, on either the LTS or the Current release.
<tourach> ?
<yhusha> another issue going on is every instance that terminal is opened it automatically scrolls wiping bash history and the only way to stop it is cntrl "a+c" whats the deal with that
<DarkdowN> I setup KUbuntu with FDE.  I checked and the boot partition wasn't set 'bootable,' so I set it, to no avail
<xander> xander
<LABcrab>  Hey people!  i'm trying to get this (http://www.dreamcast-scene.com/guides/pc-dc-server-guide-win7/) to work in Ubuntu, but it won't.  Can someone help, please?
<montassar> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<juniour> hey hcitool work for wifi or bluetooth
<k1l> montassar: you got softwarecenter and synaptic running?
<bobweaver> montassar,  what has it open ?  lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<k1l> montassar: or another apt-get or dpjg running
<montassar> yep
<juniour> yea i got hcitool works for bluetooth
<k1l> montassar: you can only open one package system at a time
<montassar> upgrade manager, it run automaticly
<ActionParsnip> montassar: do you have synaptic or software centre open?
<DarkdowN> i mean, the HDD still wont boot
<k1l> montassar: so wait untill the update is done
<montassar> yes!
<montassar> ok
<bobweaver> upgrade manager uses  " session-installer "
<bobweaver> I though ? Oo
<juniour> hey how can i knwo whic pc is connected to me via wireless
<montassar> error for update manager -_-
<DarkdowN> also trying to reboot into the Kubuntu install image, but the graphics are all messed up
<juniour>  ActionParsnip : hey how can i knwo whic pc is connected to me via wireless
<k1l> bobweaver: im not sure on this
<zykotick9> DarkdowN: i have no idea what FDE is, but grub doesn't care about "bootable" flags... just sayin'
<juniour> ActionParsnip for bluetooth i use hcitool
<juniour> but for wifi
<DarkdowN> zykes-: i'm not getting to grub
<LABcrab> Come on, nobody's answering me?
<lappert> amd radeon 5850 driver help
<DarkdowN> but.. the computer isn't reporting the drive isn't bootable either, hrmm..
<kabbalahcenter> Hi do u know what to do when no flash videos watchable on old pcs?
<montassar> Fetched 952 kB in 52s (18,2 kB/s) Reading package lists... Done W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages) W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<k1l> LABcrab: "what" is not working?  you need to specify things to get specified answers
<Dougie187> Does anyone know a way with svn merge to not merge any files that are lets say R?
<Guest67124> Hello everyone I accidentally used test disk to make an image to some part of the directory i don't know how to access. Does anyone know where the files for  drwxr-xr-x  1000  1000      4096  5-Dec-2012 15:19 .
<Guest67124>  would be located?
<Pici> Dougie187: Have you asked in #subversion ?
<LABcrab> k1l: i can't have the Dreamcast connect to my Ubuntu dial-up server.
<DarkdowN> hm, looks like there's a #svn
<bobweaver> montassar,  get rid of the double it lives in /etc/apt/source.list
<saquib> :)
<Dougie187> Pici: nope, not yet. Figured I would just ask in here first. :P but lemme try there
<k1l> montassar: close the update manager and the type in terminal following and show the whole output into a pastbin: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  dreamcast? ;) Old skool.
<bobweaver> sources * ??
<bobweaver> er
<LABcrab> dr_willis: Well, i like how it can run custom programs by using standard discs, no modifications.
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  your question is rather specilized. so its not supriseing no one knows. Unless you can narrow down the question a bit more
<Nik05> !seen yeats
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<bobweaver> yeah sources.list **
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  I have 2 of them also.. in a box somewhere. ;)
<ActionParsnip> juniour: do you mean accessing services on the system?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | montassar
<ubottu> montassar: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bobweaver> now look at that :) ActionParsnip  that is cool !
<LABcrab> dr_willis: i have a "No Carrier" error.  i have a USB modem for the laptop, and it connects to the Dreamcast modem.  i need it to be able to share my laptop's wireless Internet connection.
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: what is?
<bobweaver> aptfix factoid ActionParsnip
<juniour> ActionParsnip hey like i have created the wirells network with my laptop and shared my net connection, but i want to see who is connected to me via wireless
<Guest67124> Hello everyone I accidentally used test disk to make an image to some part of the directory I don't know how to access. Does anyone know where the files for >drwxr-xr-x  1000  1000      4096  5-Dec-2012 15:19 . would be located?
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  if i rember my old serial terminal days.. thers no carrier because you dont have a actual dial tone.  you  are directly connected over a null-modem cable?
<ActionParsnip> juniour: you should be able to check the iptables logs
<lappert> Hi. I am trying to install the amd driver and this appears: "One or more tools required for installation cannot be found on the system.  The log file from the installer says this: " /lib/modules/3.5.0-19-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system."
<Nik05> what do i need to do when aa-status take a really long time to execute and then is putting alot of lines to STDOUT?
<LABcrab> dr_willis: Not a null-modem, per se... it's the two dial-up modems (DC and laptop) connected together with a phone cable.
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  i recall doing somthing similer years back with my amiga. I had to tell the modem app/settings to just 'connect' not dial.  I recall teh 'ATA' command just answered.
<Nik05> the lines are all about /usr/sbin/dovecot//null-26/null-27//null-xxxxx
<Guest67124> Hello everyone I accidentally used test disk to make an image to some part of the drive directory I don't know how to access. Does anyone know where the files for drwxr-xr-x  1000  1000      4096  5-Dec-2012 15:19 .
<Guest67124>  would be on the drive?
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  so thers no dial tone.  You need to tell the modems to just answer. I belive
<ActionParsnip> lappert: do you have the linux-headers installed for your kernel?
<usuario> hola
<montassar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413408/
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: oh definately, very handy
<Argure> quick question
<Argure> is changing a hostname in a kvm instance as bad of an idea as I think it is?
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  i dont recall if i did 'ata' on one machine then 'atdt' on the other.. its been years since i last useed dialup
<m0r0n> Hi my Xubuntu wont login, after I put in my credientials it logs in then shows me a breif log of services stopping? Not too sure to be honest, then it logs back out. Currently I'm in TTY1, it's only the TTY7 that doesn't work.
<bekks> Argure: No.
<ActionParsnip> m0r0n: does the system have free space on it's partitions?
<dr_willis> m0r0n:  as a test try making a new user 'sudo adduser billgates' and see if they can login.
<LABcrab> dr_willis: did you ever do your own dial-up server?
<k1l> montassar: oh my, you have 12.10 and 12,04 sources in you sysstem, how did you do that?
<mikky> hello guys please how do i change desktop shortcut from ctrl+super+D
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  i did IMpasquerading over dial up years and years ago...
<mikky> to super+d
<bobweaver> montassar,  sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit        then give us the link
<m0r0n> ActionParsip: yes
<m0r0n> dr_willis, okay give me a few
<montassar> upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, but during the update the pc was turned off
<ActionParsnip> m0r0n: is your user the owner of all of it's home folder?
<dr_willis> bbl. food
<k1l> bobweaver: hint: no need for cat, pastebinit can read files direct
<ActionParsnip> k1l: people love cats ;)
<k1l> ActionParsnip: poor cats have to do sysyphus work :(
<bobweaver> pastebinit << pat/to/foo   k1l   ?  like I was using a UUOC ?
<bobweaver> lol ActionParsnip
<k1l> bobweaver: pastebinit /path/to/file
<m0r0n> ActionParsnip, new user work. I believe so (if that's the default)
<bobweaver> thanks k1l
<k1l> just exchange cat with pastebinit :)
<LABcrab> Anyone else good with dial-up?
<montassar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413424/
<bobweaver> k1l,  ummmm yeahh me and my UUOC all the time I rell yah
<m0r0n> And to be noted my GUI has been screwing up lately. I deleted a bunch of things that came with Ubuntu that I didn't need and I think it deleted some other things that it depended on which in return screwed up the GUI
<k1l> !rootirc > root
<ubottu> root, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: just:   pastebinit /path/to/file    will do
<Argure> bekks: okay, lets hope I don't break stuff :)
<Argure> thanks :P
<bekks> Argure: Create a backup ;)
<Argure> eh, it's a new vm
<ActionParsnip> montassar: try the aptfix command ubottu gave
<Argure> but still I don't like changing hostnames, pretty much ever :D
<yxkvast> My computer keeps trying to download updates from this sites but failing, why does it do that, or can you reach this site ( http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz ).
<Argure> but the perl script we use for making new vm's doesn't support dashes in hostnames
<m0r0n> Fore example, I opened a folder and I moved the folder  around the screen and it 'erased' the background
<morfeo_81> Hi
<montassar> what I exactly type?
<k1l> montassar: what says "lsb_release -sc" say?
<darkhalo117> Is there any way for me to create a non-SU account and still allow them to install applications?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | montassar
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  look at his paste there is like 6 doubles line 72 too 79
<ubottu> montassar: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<k1l> ActionParsnip: no stop
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413424/
<k1l> ActionParsnip: he has precise and quantal sources
<zvacet> darkhalo117: yes
<mikky> hello guys please how do i change desktop shortcut from ctrl+super+D
<montassar> "quantal"
<bobweaver> montassar,  what about        ls /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> k1l: i have a precise sources in my dropbox, should get it to stock but it may be a reinstall job
<k1l> montassar: why are there quantal lines besides thatprecise lines in your sources.list? did you write them in there?
<montassar> no
<ActionParsnip> k1l: i believe it was in the middle of an upgrade to quantal
<juniour> mikky system setting->keyboard->shortcut
<bobweaver> k1l,  71 too 79 should be a gonner
<k1l> ActionParsnip: since he got a "half" quantal system already, he should go with a clean quantal sources list and do a upgrade
<zvacet> darkhalo117: but they have to know your admin password  :)
<k1l> bobweaver: see my last line
<bobweaver> +1
<ActionParsnip> k1l: makes sense
<montassar> please can someone talk to me in private?
<k1l> do we have some clean quantal sources-list somewhere?
<mickster04> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bobweaver> k1l,  just run sed on it like peps do for debian upgrade ?
<montassar> what to do now?
<ActionParsnip> montassar: try:  sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old; sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/quantalsources.list
<derpderpd> how the hell do i get mdadm to promote a spare to active? https://gist.github.com/4219875
<k1l> bobweaver: that could do. but since his list is a mess, i would suggest to get a clean one
<ActionParsnip> k1l: always, I keep them in my dropbox for just such occasions :)
<montassar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413437/
<bobweaver> montassar,  update and upgrade now
<hilo> derpderpd, from the output you posted, it doesn't look like you have any arrays.
<k1l> montassar: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" now
<bobweaver> montassar,  sure would also be nice to see a
<hilo> derpderpd, it will become active when an active raid loses a drive
<bobweaver> montassar,  what about        ls /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<bobweaver> in case there is any ppa there
<zykotick9> bobweaver: ls?  that's just gonna show /etc/apt/sources.list isn't it?
<derpderpd> hilo: its a raid1 with 2 disks, sdb failed. this is after the reboot on a recovery system
<gambitfan> yeah ubuntu everybody loves ubuntu
<RickZilla> What's the syntax to remove a ppa that is no longer needed?
<k1l> .d/ is missing, imho
<bobweaver> zykotick9,  wowie wowie you are correct
<gambitfan> wa wa wee wa
<hilo> derpderpd, your mdadm output shows both of the other drives are removed.
<k1l> !ot | gambitfan
<ubottu> gambitfan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> !ppa-purge | RickZilla
<xangua> RickZilla are you using 32 or 64bit¿
<ubottu> RickZilla: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zvacet> RickZilla: delete them from source list or put # sign in front of them
<montassar> it says "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<derpderpd> but sda3 is there as a spare
<hilo> derpderpd, only 1 working device, so it doesn't see either of your raid1 members. nothing to rebuild from
<bobweaver> montassar,  that was my bad     ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<derpderpd> for whatever reason
<bobweaver> montassar,  sorry :/
<ActionParsnip> montassar: run:  sudo apt-get update    is it smooth?
<ejv> if it's a raid1, it only needs to see one device, to start rebuilding to the spare
<Guest28803> backtrack
<k1l> <k1l> montassar: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" now
<RickZilla> zvacet: is that done from software sources?
<montassar> the same error always!
<k1l> !backtrack | Guest28803
<ubottu> Guest28803: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<derpderpd> added mdadm --examine on sda3 https://gist.github.com/4219875
<RickZilla> xangua, 32, but I don't want to purge them all, just ones that aren't needed...I'm also assuming that's done before upgrading to the next release?
<k1l> montassar: show them to us, pleaase
<testing> hm
<ActionParsnip> Guest28803: #backtrack-linux is the channel for backtrack, not here
<Guest94098> Does encryption nullify disk imaging? I recently decrypted my operating system drive but I'm trying to fix my non system drive, it was encrypted as a mounted volume and can only be decrypted as such. So I am making an image of it before I do anything else. Can imaged encrypted data be okay to use as backup?
<xangua> RickZilla: if you are going to upgrade a major release, you want to purge them
<derpderpd> sda3 is fine, it is just flagged as a spare
<hilo> ejv, it only sees one device total. it needs 2. at least one member of the raid, and the spare
<derpderpd> nothing works (removing, adding it etc)
<DarkdowN> Any ideas why my HDD wont boot, or, what I can do to boot the install DVD when the graphics are all messed up?
<RickZilla> xangua: Got it, I'll just purge them later when it comes time to upgrade
<zvacet> RickZilla: you can do it that way or edit source list or try http://maketecheasier.com/search-manage-ppas-with-y-ppa-manager/2011/01/20
<derpderpd> no
<derpderpd> raid1 only needs 1 device to start
<ActionParsnip> zvacet: I use duckduckgo for that, it has a !ppa bang
<montassar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413440/
<Guest28803> oke thanks
<xangua> RickZilla: you just want to make the easy hardy, good luck ;)
<ActionParsnip> derpderpd: true but it will moan
<xangua> harder*
<ejv> i think he means "in order for a rebuild to begin" numerically you need 2
<hilo> derpderpd, sda3 is the only drive at all showing to your mdadm
<hilo> derpderpd, Where is the RAID1 member?
<ejv> (the source and the spare)
<RickZilla> xangua, not trying to make anything hard, just wanted to remove any potential conflicts
<k1l> montassar: close all other programs like softwarecenter, synaptic, and terminals that run apt or dpkg
<derpderpd> sda3 was previously disk 1 of the 2 disk array
<derpderpd> until sdb3 failed
<ActionParsnip> montassar: I'd just reboot, then try the update
<bobweaver> montassar,  what does    lsof  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock     say ?
<xangua> RickZilla: ppa-purge will remove any potential conflicts :)
<RickZilla> xangua, k, I'll wait until upgrade time to do so
<ejv> derpderpd: can you start the array with just sda3 ?
<montassar> nothing!
<derpderpd> ejv: no, wont start (no active devices etc)
<hilo> derpderpd, what is the point of RAID1 on a single disk? You are killing the crap out of your performance.
<derpderpd> sda3 flagged as spare, wont become active
<derpderpd> hilo are you high
<hilo> derpderpd, no.
<hilo> derpderpd, are you?
<derpderpd> scroll up and read again
<derpderpd> i've said it twice, sdb3 failed
<hilo> derpderpd, Sum it up and resend, the log here is a mess and you didn't tag me in your responses
<montassar> should I reboot now?
<derpderpd> disk has been replaced, i want to resolve this but sda3 is tagged as spare
<SonikkuAmerica> derpderpd: Is it mounted?
<derpderpd> no it isnt, cant even run the array
<mikky> hello guys please how do i change the show desktop shortcut from ctrl+super+D to my own like custom shortcut key
<PoolShark_> hi all... anyone know if it's possible and/or easy to enable writeback disk caching in Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> derpderpd: You can't run [ sudo mount /dev/sda3 ]?
<hilo> derpderpd, What was your set up when it was functioning
<ejv> SonikkuAmerica: i think you jumped into the conversation late, he's trying to recover a failed RAID1
<SonikkuAmerica> ejv: Oh, yep I did. Go ahead, I dunno a thing about RAID
<derpderpd> BOOT: /dev/md0: /dev/sda1 + /dev/sdb1 (i have recovered this)
<SonikkuAmerica> I only know SCSI
<SonikkuAmerica> and such
<ejv> derpderpd: the fact that sda3 is marked as a spare tells me there's an issue with it's synchronization, i'd be suspicious of read errors to that disk as well and start looking into /var/log/messages / dmesg
<derpderpd> root: /dev/md1: /dev/sda3 + /dev/sdb3
<derpderpd> there are no errors on sda in dmesg, only sdb
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: What's your GUI?
<ejv> what does SMART say about sda ?
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: (Unity, KDE, etc.)?
<mikky> SonikkuAmerica, Unity
<derpderpd> ejv: smart for sda is fine
<derpderpd> and so is its state as you can see here https://gist.github.com/4219875
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: Try using gconf-editor (run it from a terminal)
<LABcrab> i'm really getting desperate.
<ejv> derpderpd: if you're sure sda3 is consistent you can always try --assume-clean, which will skip any resync, but i'd be wary of trying write any data to it until it's known to be functioning
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: Or, if Compiz is enabled, install CompizConfig ( [ sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager ] ) and run it
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: What's up?
<derpderpd> ejv: so, --create it again?
<ejv> derpderpd: as always, make sure your backups are up-to-date before attempting anything radical
<machicola> anyone know what are the good channels on freenode for Cpp programming language
<machicola> nm
<serp_> ##c++
<k1l> !alis | machicola
<ubottu> machicola: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<machicola> ok, ty
<Ampersand> Hi everyone! I have a problem: Empathy doesn't save the aliases that I set up for my Yahoo contacts. And I was wondering whether there's a way to make Empathy remember these Yahoo aliases? Whenever I set them, if i go offline and online again, they're all reset, showing the user ID rather than the alias I've set up. Is there a way to fix this?
<k1l> machicola: besides that try #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode
<ejv> derpderpd: let me warn you again, --create --assume-clean destroys metadata
<zvacet> mikky:  see http://askubuntu.com/questions/27775/keyboard-shortcut-to-minimize-all-windows
<machicola> great, thanks k1l
<mikky> SonikkuAmerica, i have opened gconf-editor
<mikky> what next should i do?
<ejv> derpderpd: so make sure your backups are fresh and that you have a copy of -E for each relevant device
<SonikkuAmerica> zvacet: That's for Ubuntu 10.10
<SonikkuAmerica> zvacet: running GNOME 2
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: Hold on a sec.
<derpderpd> ejv: free file host, terabytes
<Nik05> how do i redirect output from aa-status to a file?
<derpderpd> obviously no backup
<derpderpd> this is just a cheap server
<ejv> derpderpd: i'd really contact the linux raid mailing list, because we're venturing outside the realm of support I can provide for you
<Nik05> when i do `sudo aa-status --verbose > aa-status.log`
<crimsonmane> Nik05: put "> filename"
<Nik05> it doesnt put it in the file
<ejv> derpderpd: i'm not really comfortable telling you what exactly you need to do, only hinting towards methods some people use
<Nik05> when i use | tee file, it doesnt display to stdout or file
<crimsonmane> Nik05: it replaces the file. if you want append use ">>"
<Nik05> crimsonmane the file empty
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: OK, I made a mistake. Exit gconf-editor and do a Unity dash search for "shortcut
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: and then click on "Keyboard Shortcuts"
<LABcrab> How do i get this (http://www.dreamcast-scene.com/guides/pct-dc-server-guide-win7/) working correctly in Ubuntu, please? i followed all the steps, but am getting "No Carrier" instead of the needed "Connect" from my Dreamcast.
<ejv> derpderpd: register for the gmane.linux.raid newsgroup (it's free, but necessary before messages are posted to the board) and explain your case there
<Nik05> crimsonmane when i use "sudo aa-status | tee file" i need to output directly on stdout and in the file right?
<Nik05> *i need to get output
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: That's pretty hardcore stuff, trying to get a DC to work in Ubuntu
<derpderpd> ejv: thanks, but i'll risk it
<ejv> derpderpd: i really wouldn't, but you've been warned
<Nik05> crimsonmane or do i get problem cause of sudo?
<Ampersand> Hello! I have a question: Empathy doesn't save the aliases that I set up for my Yahoo contacts. Whenever I go offline and online again, they're all reset, showing the user ID rather than the alias I've set up. Is there a way to fix this? (Using Ubuntu 12.10 here)
<ejv> --create is a destructive operation to metadata on the members, and you may just be shooting yourself in the foot
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: Why?  They listed the steps.
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: Actually I clicked on your link and got a 404
<crimsonmane> Nik05: if ">" doesn't work then maybe you dont have permission to, in that folder, create a file
<Nik05> crimsonmane it does create the file, and i have permissions
<Nik05> i can use sudo su... but dont want to :P
<derpderpd> ejv: since its only 1 drive then i dont see how metadata being recreated will do anything, if something is corrupted on sda then it will be corrupted on sdb when it resyncs
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: Sorry.  The link is http://www.dreamcast-scene.com/guides/pc-dc-server-guide-win7/
<Nik05> or wait crimsonmane maybe i can use script
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: OK, I assume you installed mgetty, ppp, and gnome-ppp
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: All of these are installed  :) (BTW does your nick reference Sonic The Hedgehog?)
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: It does!
<Nik05> ok crimsonmane im using script, and this does work. No idea whats going wrong with >
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: How'dya guess? And yes, b4 you ask, I'm from America.
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: :P
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: (LOL) The next thing to do is run "gnome-ppp" in a terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: as root
<ejv> sonic? man you guys are old :p
<LABcrab> ejv: Mario Sonic Vancouver 2012 for the win! :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> ejv: Old? Barely...
<LABcrab> Wow fail on me, Vancouver 2010 it is.
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: I'll betcha there's a Rio 2012 release coming, but I digress
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: Go run [ sudo gnome-ppp ] in terminal
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<SonikkuAmerica> ElixirVitae: 'ello guv-nor!
<SonikkuAmerica> *guv'nor
<ElixirVitae> Why does PPAs have different packages for different releases instead of one deb to rule them all?
<SonikkuAmerica> ElixirVitae: Because some releases are still supported
<SonikkuAmerica> Check the !topic
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: Isn't gnome-ppp's sole purpose to tell me my modem address (/dev/ttyACM0)?
<ElixirVitae> Not that, SonikkuAmerica, I meant whether there is a difference?
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: (If you know where it is you can skip to the next step.
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<ElixirVitae> Aren't they essentially same?
<riles_> I could really use a had got some major errors that I have no clue what to do with. I tried to update from 12.4 to 12.10 and now when I start I freeze after sign in or it happens 10 after. Currently computer is not working.
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: Alright.
<SonikkuAmerica> ElixirVitae: Not necessarily, there may be certain dependencies that newer versions have
<LABcrab> i have 25 minutes to get this to work.
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: now run [ sudo gedit /etc/ppp/options ]
<dr_willis> ElixirVitae:  differnt releases ghave differnt versions of differnt libs. and thus need differnt compiled binaries
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: And populate it with the enclosed information?
<gambitfan> labcrab you have to run gnu is not unix operating system
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: Yeah, here's a generic version: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9VCPvczj
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: What do i put as ms-dns?  Is OpenDNS fine?
<gambitfan> pile drive that sucker
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: Stick whatever DNS you wanna connect to in the uncommented line
<ElixirVitae> oki, got it.
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: If you connect via OpenDNS that's just fine
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: Perfect. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: You set?
<gambitfan> do a uname -R
<gambitfan> and give me the output
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: Yup. :)
<LABcrab> gambitfan: me?
<gambitfan> yes you
<LABcrab> 3.2.0-34-generic
<gambitfan> right now
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: Okie-dokie, have fun with your DC!
<gambitfan> yup that's the one we're looking for
<gambitfan> 3.2.0-34-gerneric
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: Thanks, but i think i previously had no problems with those steps.  Just some doubts with the DNS.
<gambitfan> god what are we going to do with these generic guys
<LABcrab> Thanks for effor though.
<LABcrab> gambitfan: What's wrong with generic?
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  i think it was trolling.
<IdleOne> LABcrab: nothing, he was just trolling
<dr_willis> and not very good trolling at that.
<Ampersand> I have a question: Empathy doesn't save the aliases that I set up for my Yahoo contacts. Whenever I go offline and online again, they're all reset, showing the user ID rather than the alias I've set up. Is there a way to fix this? (Using Ubuntu 12.10 here)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ampersand: That's a little weird...
<SonikkuAmerica> Ampersand: (Sorry we didn't get to you soon enough)
<Ampersand> no problem :)
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: Did you ever try out a Dreamcast server?
<Ampersand> but i'm really puzzled here about this.. i mean it worked well until some time ago
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: Actually, no, but I have heard of things like Dreamlinux etc and wish I had one to try it out on... I loved playing DC when I was younger (I was about 6 when it came out)
<Ampersand> and suddenly, all i see is the users' ID' rather than the aliases (and having a lot... i don't know who's who! :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ampersand: Is it saving aliases for all your other accounts?
<Ampersand> yes
<Guest94098> LABcrab: Oh damn! Dream cast! Sonic adventure 1&2 + Phantasy star online were the best!
<Ampersand> i have no problem with GMail and XMPP
<LABcrab> Guest12050: i bought it for homebrew more than for games.  Games are pricey!
<Guest94098> Homebrew? what? you mean like emulation?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest94098: Forgive my offtopicness but if you're feeling nostalgic for PSO get SRB2 here (http://srb2.org/) and then Google "SF94-serv"
<SonikkuAmerica> Ampersand: OK...
<LABcrab> Guest16401: Bleemcast! and the browser for now.
<derpderpd> ejv: [>....................]  recovery =  0.0% (204416/1394763640) finish=454.7min speed=51104K/sec
<derpderpd> recreated it
<derpderpd> thanks
<derpderpd> seems to be working
<Guest94098> aww hell thanks sonukkuamerica I'm not going to be able to get any work done now.\
<SonikkuAmerica> Ampersand: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Ampersand> SonikkuAmerica, i use 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest94098: You're welcome, pardon the Doom-like gfx :P XD
<SonikkuAmerica> Ampersand: OK... hold on
<Ampersand> ok, thanks
<ejv> derpderpd: im happy for you :)
<ejv> derpderpd: let this be a lesson RAID != backup. Get a backup going ASAP.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ampersand: There seem to be several bugs reported for this, but they're all rather indecisive about what's causing it... it was a known issue in 10.10 but was fixed in a telepathy-haze package update
<zoorg> anyone know the package that provides the gtk theme switcher in the system settings in kde? I asked in kubuntu, but it appears dead atm
<derpderpd> I'm aware of that, however this is a free service and backing up terabytes isnt viable
<derpderpd> I do back up the account information though
<LABcrab> The Dreamcast server still does not work.  Says "Waiting for ''Connect''".
<ejv> guess it depnds on how much value you place on the data, a couple 1 or 2TB disks are pretty cheap these days
<Ampersand> SonikkuAmerica, the thing is that it used to work well until some time ago. It suddenly did this, without me doing anything special.. I mean I don't remember installing something
<Ampersand> should I try to reinstall Empathy maybe?
<b0ot> How would one use dnsmasq to allow one hostname to resolve to an ordered priorty list of IP addresses
<SonikkuAmerica> Ampersand: If you haven't already, give it a shot (do a [ purge ], not a [ remove ])
<zykotick9> zoorg: does this help http://askubuntu.com/questions/144642/how-to-theme-up-kde
<Ampersand> SonikkuAmerica, ok, i'll do it now, just a moment
<b0ot> IE foo.com -> 10.1.1.1 if down then 10.1.1.2 if down then 10.1.1.3
<Ampersand> purge Empathy or telepathy-haze?
<Ampersand> or both? :)
<Nik05> guys is this normal in apparmor: "1027035 profiles are in complain mode"?
<zoorg> zykotick9: thanks, but I'm looking for the individual package in the repos
<Nik05> and almost all of them are /usr/sbin/dovecot//null-26//null-27//null-xxxxx
<Guest14564> can someone translate this for ubuntu?
<Guest14564> If the volume is partition-hosted (applies also to USB flash drives), in addition to the steps 1-3, do the following:
<Guest14564>     Right-click the 'Computer' (or 'My Computer') icon on your desktop, or in the Start Menu, and select Manage. The 'Computer Management' window should appear.
<Guest14564>     In the Computer Management window, from the list on the left, select 'Disk Management' (within the Storage sub-tree).
<Guest14564>     Right-click the partition you want to decrypt and select 'Change Drive Letter and Paths'.
<FloodBot1> Guest14564: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest14564>     The 'Change Drive Letter and Paths' window should appear. If no drive letter is displayed in the window, click Add. Otherwise, click Cancel.
<kriskropd> Guest14564: linux doesn't use lettered drives, we mount drives to directories, either in /media or /mnt
<LABcrab> So what do i do now?  It's not working, but it should be working!
<kriskropd> Guest14564: we attach drives from their device location in /dev (such as /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdba)
<zykotick9> kriskropd: you can mount things anywhere in the filesystem...
<kriskropd> zykotick9: "good practice" or w,e i know you can mount anywhere
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: You finished reading and following the instructions, right?
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah.
<LABcrab> The problem is my Dreamcast won,t send a "Connect" command.
<gigglefight> driver for ATI rage XL (Mach64) on board vga needed. i'd like to do update via terminal just don't know commands. i've looked over ubuntu forums. can't seem to install the driver
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: Are you using either Planetweb or dreamkey?
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: You need either of them
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: PlanetWeb.
<LABcrab> i have five minutes left.  :(
<gigglefight> i have looked on my 'additional drivers' and it notifies me that 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: This is in Internet Connections ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413526/ ), right?
<LABcrab> Yes, à la lettre.
<LABcrab> It would say incorrect user if that was the problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: And DNS1 and DNS2 in PlanetWeb are both 0.0.0.0?
<LABcrab> SonikkuAmerica: They are set to the OpenDNS DNSes and that doesn,t seem to affect outcome.
<Ampersand> i'll BRB, I need to restart
<LABcrab> Seems to be the same with PlanetWeb or DreamPassport.
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: They need to be set to 0.0.0.0 so that the /etc/ppp/options.<device> (whatever it is) can be detected by DHCP
<SonikkuAmerica> The OpenDNS stuff goes in that file
<SonikkuAmerica> Ampersand: OK
<SonikkuAmerica> LABcrab: as per http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413532/
<DarkdowN> gah maybe i ought just give up .. ta
<montassar> hi again!
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey
<montassar> I have the problem with the updating ubuntu 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> montassar: What kind of problem?
<montassar> I start updating from 12.04 to 12.10 with "sudo apt-get update", during the process, the laptop turned off
<montassar> now, all the systemis going wrong
<gigglefight> planning on installing wine and running amd's .exe for driver i hope that'll work.
<LABcrab> This is taking way longer than it should.  Thanks for the help, but it is still stuck.  Chat later!
<dr_willis> montassar:  your power died whild doing a sudo apt-get update?
<montassar> yep
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: Line stealing XD
<darkhalo117> Can't you run it again?
<dr_willis> gigglefight:  trying to install a video card driver with wine?
<montassar> error! duplicte source or somthing like that
<gigglefight> smiles.
<dr_willis> montassar:  that would be just a warning. and shouldent affect installing stuff
<dr_willis> montassar:  how exactly where you trying to go from 12.04 to 12.10 ?
<SonikkuAmerica> montassar: Yeah, if you're really concerned about it, just edit your sources.list
<gigglefight> thanks. i'm installing wine right now. it'll be a few. i have downloaded the bundle.exe from amd site that has the older available drivers.
<dr_willis> gigglefight:  err.. you dont use windows drivers on linux normally...
<darkhalo117> Gigglefight why not just use ubuntu's driver manager?
<gigglefight> dr_willis: quick question - difference between sudo apt-get install wine and sudo apt-get install winehq... i've 'wine' instead of 'winehq' i hope there's no difference.
<montassar> but I can't update the systemany more, even the update manager wich I tried to update from, always died always with an error
<dr_willis> !info winehq
<ubottu> Package winehq does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> ive never heard of winehq..
<gigglefight> darkhalo117: i have. i get there are no proprietary drivers available.
<dr_willis> theres the wine channel called that i think
<dr_willis> !wine
<ClientAlive> when I do "sudo apt-get upgrade" there is a whole slew of packages listed that are being "kept back". Why? Looking at the names they appear important.
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> montassar: "It is impossible to install or remove any software"?
<dr_willis> gigglefight:   you dont use wine to install video card drivers.,
<montassar> I didn't try, I just want to update to 12.10..
<darkhalo117> Clientalive, if you are using the LTE it will not install the beta software so packages will be left out
<SonikkuAmerica> montassar: Does [ sudo apt-get install -f ] in a terminal work?
<darkhalo117> You can change that in update manager
<dr_willis> montassar:   You mean upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?  Update is somthing else. ;)
<gigglefight> dr_willis: then what is there to use? the file from the site is an .exe
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: if deps cannot be met then packages will not be installed. When they are satisfied they will come down
<montassar> yes upgrade..
<dr_willis> gigglefight:  no idea what you are doing.. but you DONT install video card drivers for your ati card with wine.
<dr_willis> gigglefight:  if the card is very old then it may be  the FGLRX drivers no longer support it.
<dr_willis> gigglefight:  and the included open sourced drivers are what the card uses.
<gigglefight> dr_willis: it just maybe. problem with this server board is that i need a pci express x1 gpu; pci-x option is rare and/or too expensive. its on board vga, is bare minimum.
<montassar> so I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413548/
<gigglefight> dr_willis: yes. it's using open source
<gigglefight> dr_willis: ...drivers
<dr_willis> montassar:  you dont upgrade from an old release to a newer one via 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<MonkeyDust> montassar  try sudo apt-get update, first
<dr_willis> montassar:  exactly HOW are you trying to go from 12.04 to 12.10 ?
<montassar> I did, afer that?
 * MonkeyDust hasnt followed and keeps silent
<montassar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<dr_willis> upgrade - will upgrade the current release to the latest packges in the current release. NOT to the next release
<dr_willis> Unless you have been messing with the sources.list ;)
<ClientAlive> darkhalo117: I run 12.04 lts (is that what you were referring to?). ActionParsnip: Does that apply to upgrades of packages that are installed on the system as well?
<montassar> no I didn't
<dr_willis> montassar:  so im asking exactly HOW/what exactly have you done.  you are trying to go from 12.04 to 12.10  correct?
<montassar> correct
<SonikkuAmerica> montassar: If you want to upgrade to 12.10 make sure your software software sources say "For any new version" then run Update Manager, or, in a terminal, type [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ]
<dr_willis> err.. dist-upgrade does NOT upgrade to the next release either.
<SonikkuAmerica> *redundnacy... Ugh!
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: Oops, you're right. Use [ update-manager -c ]
<dr_willis> actually i think theres some OTHER needed option for update-manager also
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: Only if you want the next development release
<emx> how do i install skype without any :i386 packages? (146 mb just for skype is ...)
<SonikkuAmerica> The / -d / switch
<krabador> hi, i can't install nvidia-173, because the packages on the repos are not supporting xorg 1.13 . I  installed perfectly the .run package from nvidia, but i've 3d desktop issues, all right with 2d. what can i do?
<dr_willis> or from LTS to a NON-LTS release i think..  but i always do clean installs. ;)
<zykotick9> emx: you can't - skype IS 32bit, 64bit doesn't exist
<jrib> emx: does skype provide a 64bit package?  disk space is fairly abundant nowadays...
<zykotick9> jrib: it's just the 32bit, with the required 32->64 libraries
<emx> zykotick9, jrib. i see, using a virtualbox is the way to go :P
<jrib> emx: heh...
<Staiden> Hey guys, a buddy and I are using 10.10 server and we are having problems getting it connected to the internet. wonderd if you guys could give us some direction
<jrib> !10.10 | Staiden
<ubottu> Staiden: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<SonikkuAmerica> 10.10 is no longer supportes.
<Staiden> ahh
<SonikkuAmerica> *supported
<Staiden> we were going to use that because we wanted to use open panel
<SonikkuAmerica> But you can upgrade to at least Oneiric
<SonikkuAmerica> Even better, Precise
<SonikkuAmerica> Open panel? What's that?
<Staiden> its a open source Cpanel
<SonikkuAmerica> It doesn't work in Oneiric or Precise?
<emx> how do i activate mod_rewrite in apache?
<Staiden> not sure
<gigglefight> dr_willis: just found the wine install driver .exe thing didn't work. thanks for menioning it.
<jrib> emx: use a2enmod
<Staiden> we diddnt know if it would be compatible with the newer versions
<ActionParsnip> Staiden: i recommend a clean install of Precise. It is supported til April 2017
<Staiden> ok
<Staiden> sounds good to me :0
<Staiden> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Staiden: OpenPanel now distributes a lightweight version of OpenPanel called OpenApp which is supported on all supported versions of Ubuntu
<Makdaam> hello
<Staiden> sweet
<Makdaam> I just installed byobu, and there aren't many settings under F9, how can I configure the hardstatus line?
<kandinski> I have found out my .bash_profile is not being read. `which sh` gives me /bin/sh, which is a symlink to dash. However, my .bashrc is being read. What is going on?
<Staiden> you guys rock, i should have been on here last night
<b0ot> Anyone know how to use dnsmasq to have one hostname resolve to multiple IP addresses (based on priority/availablity)
<jrib> kandinski: what shell is your login shell?
<kandinski> on the other side, echo $SHELL says /bin/bash, and my login shell is... (I can see it in /etc/passwd, right?)
<emx> jrib, thanks
<kandinski> /bin/bash
<jrib> kandinski: what makes you believe that .bash_profile is not being sourced?
<SonikkuAmerica> See you later everyone!
<kandinski> jrib, I `$ exec $SHELL` to launch a new environment, and my $PATH remains unmodified
<jrib> kandinski: .bash_profile (by the way ubuntu has a .profile by default but if you've created a .bash_profile it will be preferred) will only be sourced for a login shell
<Makdaam> nvm, fixed it by `apt-get purge byobu` and editing .screnrc by hand :)
<kandinski> whereas if I run by hand the `export PATH` comand I have, I see the new $PATH
<kandinski> jrib, hmm, so not any shell I launch from X?
 * kandinski goes read documentation about differences between .bash_profile and .bashrc
<kandinski> jrib, is ubuntu standard in this behaviour?
<jrib> kandinski: right.  But ~/.profile (maybe ~/.bash_profile too) will get sourced when you login initially and your shells in X will inherit those values.  This is standard bash behavior, it's documented in « man bash »
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: do you have ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc ?
<kandinski> jrib, thanks. will read difference between .bashrc (where I plop everything, really) and .bash_profile (which was empty until I read these instructions for rbenv)
<dr_willis> kandinski:  to a 'xterm -ls' (for login shell) and .bash_profile will be read..   I belive.. normal 'xterm' it will not
<jrib> kandinski: you should notice that ~/.profile is not empty.  PATH changes are something you should be doing in ~/.profile
<kandinski> I did have a .profile, but I now find that it will not be read now that I have a .bash_profile
<jrib> kandinski: correct
<kandinski> oh, thanks everyone. I am writing now a fix to these instructions I found. is .profile ubuntu-only?
<Ampersand> re-hi everyone! I uninstalled (purge) both telepathy-haze and empathy (did autoremove after that)... reinstalled them... but no luck there, still the aliases are not shown
<kandinski> these are the instructions: https://github.com/sstephenson/rbenv
<Staiden> does Precise have a sever version?
<kandinski> I'd like to fix them so the next ubuntu user that finds them doesn't fall in the same trap I did
<jrib> kandinski: I'm fairly certain I remember some users coming in here because of that page; would be nice to have it fixed
<kandinski> so a couple more questions. Is .profile ubuntu-only? If so, what's the rationale to deviate from the bash standard .bash_profile?
<kandinski> so the current info has a Zsh note. I will add a Ubuntu note along the lines of:
<gigglefight> dr_willis: just realized that i need to reboot. after the reboot, i will type: "sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle" into terminal.
<kandinski> "Ubuntu note: path modification should be done in .profile, not in .bash_profile."
<jrib> kandinski: both would work, it's just that ubuntu already sets up a .profile by default and as you noted it won't get executed if a user creates a .bash_profile
<jrib> kandinski: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bash.html talks about ~/.profile so I assume it's not ubuntu-specific
<kandinski> so it would be better to word it "ubuntu users are advised to add path changes to their .profile, not their .bash_profile"
<jrib> kandinski: sure, that seems reasonable
<dr_willis> link the 2 files. ;)
<dr_willis> http://superuser.com/questions/278433/whats-the-difference-between-profile-and-bash-profile-and-when-do-you-config
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: run:  sudo cp /root/.bash $HOME; sudo cp /root/.profile $HOME; sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.bashrc; sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.profile; source ~/.bashrc    and you will have a stock bashrc etc
<Panik> hey can I ask for help here? I'm running Ubuntu but am having a problem with syncing Ipod library... should I be asking here or somewhere else ?
<Staiden> whats the best software to make a ubuntu install usb key when using windows 7
<jrib> ActionParsnip: the stock files are in /etc/skel/
<jrib> Panik: here is fine
<kandinski> and then where it says "Restart your shell so the path changes take effect.", say `$ exec $SHELL -ls`
<kandinski> ok, clear
<hauck> anyone know any reasonable open source POS systems for linux, ubuntu specifically?
<kandinski> ActionParsnip: that would be catastrophic for me; I have a very customised .bashrc
<crimsonmane> point of sale, hauck ?
<jrib> kandinski: well just keep in mind that will only affect the current shell
 * kandinski makes a note to save his dotfiles somewhere
<hauck> crimsonmane: yes
<kandinski> jrib, but that's the problem that has been hounding me
<crimsonmane> hauck: LemonPOS
<Panik> okay well I tried using Banshee, and uh Rhythmbox, now  when I connect my ipod mini I see all my files and I'm trying to sync my new library so it deletes all my music on my ipod and then copies shit over, and its all fine and dandy until I disconnect my ipod then it like reverts back to my old library and just trips out
<jrib> kandinski: afaik, you have to log out and back in if you are making changes to ~/.profile
<kandinski> I haven't logged in again since I installed rbenv, so it isn't working for me. I will add that this needs to be done until one logs in again.
<dr_willis> some good info on .profile vs .bash_profile here
<dr_willis>  http://superuser.com/questions/183870/difference-between-bashrc-and-bash-profile
<crimsonmane> Panik: you have to "safely remove" or "eject" the ipod. it doesn't write the files immediately, it stores them in ram
<kandinski> jrib, I am 99.99% sure these instructions are written from and for MacOS
<Panik> crimsonmane I did tho
<Panik> I clicked eject in banshee
<crimsonmane> Panik: i can be of no further assistance. good luck. i hope all works out for you :(
<kandinski> when I have some time I am going to test them on my wife's computer, see if they work there. Maybe MacOS shells source the .profile with every invocation of the terminal. I dunno.
<Panik> lol thanks you evil person jk
<crimsonmane> lol
<Panik> does freenode have a ipod channel?
<crimsonmane> Panik: when you eject inside banshee does it unmount it from the filesystem?
<Panik> yes
<jrib> kandinski: probably, the terminal emulator might just spawn a login shell everytime
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: I see
<dr_willis> kandinski:  OS_X is based on BSD. so it may not be using the same 'bash' as linux
<Panik> you mean like within banshee ?
<Panik> or from my file manager?
<LynnLea> ola...
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: try the .profile file at least :)
<crimsonmane> Panik: you should eject it using the file manager (or terminal if you prefer) but i do not know if ejecting it from banshee does the same thing
<kandinski> thanks everyone, though. I have fixed my problem and also found a way to fix the instructions for the project. Yay!
<Panik> so I should sync my library with banshee then uh
<LynnLea> i need to completely remove the existing java version and replace it with a specific version
<Panik> what would the terminal command look like
<LynnLea> how do i go about doing it?
<Panik> never mounted or unmounted shit in terminal before
<LynnLea> i tried locating the java package, but when i do a dpkg -l
<kandinski> ActionParsnip: I have also moved the .bashProfile info to .profile
<IdleOne> Panik: Please, no need for bad language.
<LynnLea> theres too many packages and i cannot even scroll up to the very top of my terminal console
<kandinski> shit, I still can't find asciidoc
<kandinski> grumble!
<IdleOne> !language | kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Roddan> Hello anyone can help me install Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> LynnLea:  you can have more then one java instaled and use the 'altneratives' system to select the one thtas used.
<kandinski> apologies
<kandinski> still, the expletive was warranted
<Roddan> Anyone willing to help me fix my problem: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<kandinski> $expletive!, I still can't find asciidoc
<LynnLea> hmmm
<kandinski> anyhow, thanks jrib, dr_willis and ActionParsnip, I learned new things today.
<LynnLea> ok i have 1.6.0_24
<LynnLea> the application requires 1.6
<Roddan> Anyone please I get this upon install when I restart the computer: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<LynnLea> how do i now install 1.6?
<LynnLea> will there be any conflict?
<Panik> well im going to get high and figure it out crimson
<Panik> I'll try what you suggest tho
<LynnLea> dr_willis: im just afraid of conflicts
<Panik> and unmounting from something besides banshee
<Roddan> I cant install ubuntu I just get this: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Roddan> anyone know why?
<dr_willis> LynnLea:  sort of the whole point of the altneratives system is to not have conflicts.  Or just fire up synaptic and remoive the other javas i guess.
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ActionParsnip> Roddan: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<minuteman_> hola a todos,
<dr_willis> Roddan:  theres NO need to msg people  things like 'please help me....'
<minuteman_> alguien podria ayudarme, no encuentro los paquetes devel de mysql, mysql-devel
<minuteman_> los necesito para tener soporte mysql en php
<minuteman_> alguien podria ayudarme con eso?
<emx> i get this message in firefox when trying to make an https connection: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long. in the lotg file i see a 501 error (i think): \x16\x03\x01. according to a site it's because mod_ssl was not loaded. a2enmod tells me it is used. what now?
<emx> i was following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/httpd.html#https-configuration
<zykotick9> emx: 8.04 - perhaps a newer guide would help?
<Argure> okay, shorewall6, y u no work?
<Argure> I configured you, and yet you refuse to start?
<emx> zykotick9, is there a page with the latest howtos? google gives me old articles with high page ranks...
<zykotick9> emx: not that "I" know of.  but don't expect things from 8.04 to be the same as today
<Roddan> Ok I got a problem. The HASH on wubi.exe isnt the same what shall I do?
<Roddan> Ok I got a problem. The HASH on wubi.exe isnt the same what shall I do?
<dr_willis> redownload...
<dr_willis> or dont use wubi.. is a better idea
<dr_willis> bbl. work time
<Roddan> I have to use wubi.exe to install Linux. I cant use CD or USB
<sin_tax> I just deleted initrd.img and vmlinuz from / on accident.. how bad is that and what can I do to recover?
<ejv> would you like it on a scale from 1 to 10?
#ubuntu 2012-12-06
<root> list
<lwizardl> what would be the best option to setup a vmserver and allow the VM OSes to autorun set scripts on a timed basis
<Argure> use kvm and set crons on each of the vm..?
<kriskropd> lwizardl: I have an old machine running ubuntu server and virtual box, I have it run two virtual machines on startup, but you can scehdule anything with cron
<zykotick9> lwizardl: look into virt-manager (for 1st part) and cron (for 2nd)
<ejv> sin_tax: initrd.img and vmlinuz are both symlinks to specific files; recreate the symlinks yourself and point them to the backup kernels / initramfs's you have in /boot; you probably have a couple old ones lying about
<lwizardl> well what I was thinking about is to have one central machine setup to house say 2 windows installed vm's, and then have both the windows vm use use a shared directory from the host vm as storage for the file storage. One of the windows machines would be used to automatically download my Kindle PC books and then using calibre to convert them into standard epubs
<lwizardl> zykotick9, thanks going to google now
<lwizardl> kriskropd, so just about any system should be fine for lite duty then
<sin_tax> ejv, looks like the .old files were deleted as well... I accidentally added a space when cleaning up my / directory from a bunch of garbage files created by a script I was working on so it blew away all the files there
<kriskropd> lwizardl: i guess? the machine im using is a dell dimension 8251, I think, and the two vms it runs are headless linux vms - anything with x server is going to need some proper vm powering I think
<ejv> sin_tax: in that case, try a "sudo apt-get install linux-image3.blah.foo.bar.image.you.purged"
<aartist> How I can see all processes, and kill some of them, when ubuntu starts?
<ikonia> ps -ef
<ejv> top is nice
<zykotick9> ps aux ;)
<jrib> aartist: why not just not start the processes at all?
<aartist> ikonia:  like to see, which processes run when ubuntu starts.., I have to wait a long time before I login.
<ikonia> aartist: turn off the splash screen and watch them start then
<aartist> ikonia: how I can do that?
<kriskropd> ikonia: maybe you want daemons.services? 'chkconfig --list'
<rathbone1200cc> join #riak
<sin_tax> ejv, how can I determine which image I am using? I am running 12.04 x64 server edition
<lwizardl> kriskropd, well I have a few spare 2.2ghz dual core machines I think that I could use. the machines have about 3gb of ram and i think like a 250gb hdd in them
<ActionParsnip> aartist: why not just make them not start?
<kriskropd> aartist: look at my last post, i meant to direct that towards you
<ejv> sin_tax: try: 3.2.0-34-generic
<ejv> sin_tax: uname -ra
<zykotick9> kriskropd: chkconfig might not be the greatest suggestion in modern ubuntu releases
<sin_tax> ejv what do you mean by uname -ra ?
<ejv> sin_tax: it's a command you type, that prints system information
<ikonia> kriskropd: I don't want that
<aartist> kriskropd: thanks.. I have to install chkconfig ..
<ikonia> that won't help
<sin_tax> oh thanks ejv it is 3.2.0-34-generic
<aartist> ikonia: what is your solution?
<kriskropd> lwizardl: in my experience with non-virtualization cpus, you just have to benchmark it yourself
<ejv> someone in the market for a virt cpu? those new opterons look quite nice and affordable
<kriskropd> ikonia: i dont understand why chkconfig is devalued, but i was mostly suggesting it to "see" what "programs" were occuring on start up
<zykotick9> kriskropd: "service --status-all" might be a little more up-to-date
<zykotick9> kriskropd: ubuntu doesn't use init.d, but upstart for most services.  chkconfig is an init.d thing.
<aartist> kriskropd: I found 43 'on' sevice with chkconfig  ... is that the right option ?  and How I can turn them off? ( Not all of them though)
<kriskropd> aartist: you certainly don't want to turn off all the daemons you have running, you just need to determine which ones you don't need to have running at startup that make your computer boot up slow
<kriskropd> aartist: also, refer to zykotick9 posts about using service instead, apparently chkconfig isn't used as popularly in ubuntu
<blackshirt> chkconfig commonly was in redhat based distro
<sin_tax> ejv, I really appreciate the help, I was in panic mode there for a second. Everything seems OK now
<aartist> kriskropd: thank you very much.. that was helpful.
<kriskropd> aartist: i hope it was, but I do insist checking up on services to do it properly
<kriskropd> aartist: 'man service' should give you a start
<ikonia> service is not the right tool
<ikonia> ubuntu uses upstart, investigate upstart
<kriskropd> ikonia: idk wha tis, i never used it
<ikonia> kriskropd: if you don't konw....why are you suggesting it
<zykotick9> ikonia: that's probably my fault :(  sorry, my bad.
<kriskropd> ikonia: because zykotick9 suggested it over chkconfig, which is what i'd been using all this time
<ikonia> it's not that service is even right/wrong
<ikonia> it's more about that doesn't show you what processes are starting
<ikonia> more so with upstart running and finishing parallel jobs
<lcabreza> need help on activeidentity not detected on Virtualbox using windows xp . any ideas why?
<ejv> sin_tax: np
<p0s> after dist-upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, my aptitude shows the following packages as marked for installation. i didn't do that. whats the reason? should i install them?  http://i.imgur.com/5FJTJ.png
<ikonia> p0s: I'd move away from aptitude
<zykotick9> p0s: did you actually use dist-upgrade to upgrade?  or are you just incorrectly using dist-upgrade term?
<Argure> wait what :o
<ikonia> p0s: is this a 64bit system ?
<Argure> I just moved BACK to aptitude :(
<p0s> ikonia: for which reason? and to which alternative?
<ikonia> p0s: it's lack of stable multi-lib support
<p0s> zykotick9: i used the kubuntu gui dist-upgrade tool which pops up in the tray
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking you if this is s 64bit system
<ikonia> as those are 32bit debs
<p0s> ikonia: yes amd64
<ikonia> ok - I'd look at dumping aptitude then
<zykotick9> ikonia: aptitude "should" be fine in 12.10...
<p0s> ikonia: only one of those packages has :i386... also, why should there be any 32bit debs on my system anyway?
<ikonia> zykotick9: a big "should" there
<p0s> ikonia: and what is the prefered alternative to aptitude?
<zykotick9> ikonia: ;)
<ikonia> p0s: some packages need 32bit compatability
<ActionParsnip> ahh shouldland
<ActionParsnip> Ah, Shouldland! Where clean-cut kids cruise Shouldland Boulevard and the Shouldland High football team get their optimistic asses kicked by their crosstown rival, Reality Check Tech
<ReAzem> just rebooted. Looks like windows can ping by hostname but linux cannot. (same machine).
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: literally, loling
<p0s> i am glad for your help however if you actually read the list of packages which i provided you will see that only one of them is i386, which doesn't seem to explain the other packages which are marked for installation: http://i.imgur.com/5FJTJ.png
<p0s> the packages seem very unrelated to each others
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: amaerican dad
<ikonia> p0s: look pretty related to me
<ikonia> but you'll have to walk the dependencies tool
<ikonia> however it may not be worth it for a tool that is known to have problems
<p0s> ikonia: i started digging my /var/log/apt/history.log* ... those packages once were automatically installed as dependancies of stuff which i had installed before the dist-upgrade
<p0s> ikonia: the /var/log/dist-upgrade/* stuff shows that dist-upgrade removed them for some reason
<p0s> ikonia: maybe dist-upgrade figured that it was not possible to update them in-place so it removed them and marked them for later installation?
<ikonia> possible
<p0s> ikonia: i would still be glad for being told a suitable alternative to aptitude
<p0s> ikonia: i been using it for like 10 years :)
<[snake]> p0s there is archlinux i forget what their pacman is called tho
<p0s> ikonia: i would be okay with a GUI tool for as long as it show stuff such as dependancies instead of hiding them and only showing fancy colored "apps"
<blackshirt> is there pacman in ubuntu
<ikonia> synaptic shows dependencies
<p0s> [snake]: i'd like to stay with ubuntu :)
<ikonia> pacman is not the tool to be using
<[snake]> Oh
<blackshirt> ikonia, i just want to know ... Like yum,rpm was available in repository
<p0s> ikonia: ok... will try it.... and what about headless ubuntu servers, what to use there?
<jrib> p0s: if you like aptitude, I would advise using it but being mindful of what it wants to do.  The multi-arch issues are supposed to be fixed in 12.10, but even if not, you would always be able to see what aptitude /wants/ to do before it does it
<p0s> jrib: the fact that aptitude shows all changes before applying them is especially what i like about it. i review them carefully
<wasabi> Okay. Two days spent trying to get this broadcom wifi working. Sigh.
<[snake]> wasabi is jockey-gtk not getting the drivers for it?
<wasabi> It is. They don't work.
<Mikicacarica> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> http://fcasroma.blogspot.com/ <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<[snake]> wasabi maybw you accidentally hit the wifi toggle button on your keyboard
<ikonia> thanks james_
<ikonia> jrib: even
<wasabi> No such key. It's a macbook air.
<[snake]> Oh
<totemuegerli> hello humans
<totemuegerli> im afraid updateing my operating system
<ikonia> then don't
<jrib> wasabi: you tried just using the additional drivers tool?  It should offer the STA driver to you.  That's what I do on my macbook
<Kagnito> *New to IRC* How come every IRC channel I join, is mostly silent
<wasabi> Tried em all.
<wasabi> As I mentioned, jockey installed and enabled the STA drivers just fine.
<wasabi> They list no networks (there are networks, lots). wl doesn't list any networks either,
<totemuegerli> my fstab has a root on subvol
<[snake]> wasabi maybe google can help: macbook air ubuntu 12.x wifi
<jrib> wasabi: you rebooted after STA was installed?
<wasabi> Have. Guys. I just said I've spent three days on this. :)
<totemuegerli> UUID=ganja-5f1f-4380-8a72-b30b615aff5b /               btrfs   relatime,defaults,discard,ssd,subvol=@ 0       1
<[snake]> Oh
<totemuegerli> UUID=ganja-b3e2-476f-9961-7e2d435ff357 /boot           ext2    relatime,defaults        0       2
<totemuegerli> so its possible to update without the updater changes anything in my fstab?
<jrib> totemuegerli: only time I remember my fstab getting touched was when we started using UUID
<[snake]> Totem* just backup your fstav and if it messes up teplsce it
<[snake]> That message was typing fail
<totemuegerli> yeab but those fraggle rock gorgs (grub) change something maybe?
<totemuegerli> so /boot is untouched with quantal quatloos?
<[snake]> Yes totem
<wasabi> Won't scan. iwlist scanning returns invalid argument.
<totemuegerli> so update gorg just installs the new 3.5 kernel and nothing else more...
<[snake]> Ya
<totemuegerli> i will give it a try thanks
<[snake]> Np
<[snake]> So... i fixed it, but did anyone else's ubuntu randomly switch to chinese?
<LynnLea> dr_willis: the link the bot gave is not accessible
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: not mine
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: I remember you having the issue yesterday
<[snake]> Hm... perhaps asians finally successfully gained access to my box with ssh?
<ikonia> please stop with this nonsense
<[snake]> By asians i mean south korea and china are always sshing me......
<Guest869> well... that means your password isn't very secure doesn't it? Why don't you use SSH keys?
<[snake]> What are ssh keys?
<Guest869> google it
<[snake]> Ok
<yeats> !ssh | [snake]
<ubottu> [snake]: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<alina842> 4tPwd
<disputin> I added ip blacklists by country russia, south korea, and china and almost all my ssh attacks stopped
<ActionParsnip> !google | Guest869
<ubottu> Guest869: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<[snake]> disputin.. hmm ok. I'll try that also.
<r_ironfist> good evening!
<r_ironfist> how can i change a look of a scroll bar?
<blackshirt> good morning
<r_ironfist> i wish it would be solid like earlier.
<mega1> server 12.04 how can i log everyone out
<disputin> snake, something like http://www.ipdeny.com/ipblocks/data/countries/ro.zone  might be helpful
<r_ironfist> morning...
<totemuegerli> and upgrading with command line howto do that?
<ActionParsnip> r_ironfist: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<r_ironfist> eh?
<totemuegerli> dist upgrade
<ActionParsnip> r_ironfist: run the command in a terminal, what is output?
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: from which release?
<totemuegerli> no clue
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<r_ironfist> precise,
<totemuegerli> 10.11
<totemuegerli> from 10.11 to 14.20
<ActionParsnip> r_ironfist: so you want to get rid of the overlay scroll bar and have the old style?
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: neither of those exist
<totemuegerli> sorry 11.10 to 12.10
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: 14.20 would be released in the 20th month of 2014. Are you from the future :)
<totemuegerli> yes im marty mcfly
<r_ironfist> ActionParsnip: yes, i would. i'm tired of aiming on a scroll bar to scroll it.
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: you will need to upgrade to 12.04 in between
<Karlo_> I've given up (for now) on trying to get machine X to boot.  My sister was kind enough to give me a replacement machine, Y, on which she's already installed 12.04.1 LTS.  I've just hooked it up, and when I press the power button, it lights up for maybe four seconds and then goes dark again; monitor remains blank.  Is this a known failure mode?  (Dell Dimension 8300; cables cannibalized from machine X.)
<totemuegerli> sorry about the typo
<ActionParsnip> r_ironfist: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/disable-ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<totemuegerli> so iu have to enter apt-get upgrade 12.04
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: run:   sudo do-release-upgrade
<nabblet> hi, what's the best way to share a folder from commandline?
<Karlo_> nabblet: From what OS to what OS?
<totemuegerli> i upgrade over ssh
<emx> i see php-errors in my browser. /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini claims display_errors to be off. am i editing the wrong file?
<r_ironfist> ActionParsnip: should I relogin?
<r_ironfist> ok. how can i enable (or someting needed to do) tiling of windows? Sometimes this feature is useful.
<totemuegerli> well the quantum quagga is very similar to schroedinges cat
<rsumi_werk> how come thunar's location toolbar is ridiculously big? I double checked to make sure my disability settings weren't on lol
<[snake]> rsumi_werk is it a setting in thunar?
<ActionParsnip> r_ironfist: if you use compiz then press WinKey + W if memory serves
<r_ironfist> ActionParsnip: eh... is compiz included in deafult distribution?
<ActionParsnip> r_ironfist: yes, as long as you have 3D accelleration you will be using compiz
<totemuegerli> whats better in tersm of stabiltiy xfce or lxde?
<[snake]> Xfce imo
<totemuegerli> fascinating
<jasoN`> totemuegerli: xfce
<totemuegerli> i need to remove those 3d crap and install a standard gui
<totemuegerli> gnome 3 is just useless for my needs
<mikodo> ActionParsnip, can the negative or inverse of CCSM be toggled in Ubuntu 12.10. Don't use it myself, but might if can get the inverse to work right.
<mens> I'm tryng to install gimp 2.8 in ubuntu 10.04 lucid from this pre-compiled package
<mens> http://ubuntulucidtweaks.blogspot.com/2012/08/gimp-28-on-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<mens> Nothing happens after I run *. Sh file
<mens> #!/bin/sh
<mens> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/$USER/Gimp/Gimp2.8/build/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<mens> /home/$USER/Gimp/Gimp2.8/build/bin/gimp-2.8
<mens> exit 0
<FloodBot1> mens: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> mens: that is not nothing, something happened
<rsumi_werk> [snake]: I can't find any setting in thunar to make the navigation toolbar smaller or bigger. it sucks
<mens> $ - is a variable like in PHP?
<rsumi_werk> $ = currency
<almoxarife> currency :)
<almoxarife> yes, USD
<mens> <almoxarife> more detail, please!
<Karlo_> mens: The $ symbol, when followed by a name, expands into the value of the variable by that name, in the Unix-based shells.
<jackies> Hello
<almoxarife> mens: well, someone not the first party (conical) created a script to install something, they need to provide you with further direction
<Karlo_> mens: Thus:   foo=hello; echo $foo   and   echo hello   produce the same output.
<jackies> Where can i learn how set up eye candy for ubuntu 12.10?
<rsumi_werk> depends what you mean by eye candy I suppose
<totemuegerli> a candy? like john candy?
<jackies> Theams and such as im a noob
<almoxarife> jackies: tried google? 'eye candy for ubuntu ........'
<nabblet> Karlo_: guess you have mistaken me
<jackies> Just set this up and installed the updates
<nabblet> hi, what's the best way to share a folder from commandline? samba?
<ActionParsnip> mens: why not install gimp 2.8 using PPA?
<almoxarife> nabblet: ssh
<totemuegerli> is there a sharia compatible ubuntu version available?
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: if there is, it won't be supported here
<almoxarife> totemuegerli: see #ubuntu-sharia
<mens> <ActionParsnip> in ubuntu 10.04 lucid?
<jackies> I'll give google a shot i just dont want to mess this up and have to reinstall
<rsumi_werk> jackies: idk I like the default theme the most on all desktops. all the modified ones look amateur at best.
<Karlo_> nabblet: My own experience is that I have a Windows machine which exports a folder, and a couple of Linux machines that import it, so that they all share it transparently.  Is this information useful to you?  (I do use samba for it, yes.)
<ActionParsnip> mens: yes
<nabblet> almoxarife: and for sharing to a windows machine?
<almoxarife> jackies: you may, you sound adventurous, cant break it, may have to re-install at worse case, enjoy
<ActionParsnip> mens: the desktop lucid has less than 6 months support left now
<rsumi_werk> jackies: just find a wallpaper my googling "big boobie wallpaper for ubuntu" ie: http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/6111/drunkqc.jpg
<almoxarife> nabblet: ssh with sftp
<nabblet> Karlo_: ok, thank you
<Karlo_> I haven't found a way to do it without involving Windows, btw.
<totemuegerli> eek windows
<nabblet> almoxarife: that would require setup on the windows computers
<jackies> Thank you
<mens> <ActionParsnip> Can you give me a link?
<almoxarife> nabblet: it would
<rsumi_werk> jackies: np
<totemuegerli> i wish those weirdo from wîndows port his entire crap to openbsd or something similar
<r_ironfist> where did I ended?
<r_ironfist> *did I end?
<jackies> Compiz Eyecandy Awesomeness!
<Karlo_> <r_ironfist> ActionParsnip: eh... is compiz included in deafult distribution?
<almoxarife> totemuegerli: we dont say the poopie word, we have underage abouts
<r_ironfist> oh yes.
<r_ironfist> it seems, no?..
<nabblet> almoxarife: ok, thank you
<r_ironfist> compiz isn't included?
<almoxarife> nabblet: i am not an aficionado of samba, but samba will also work
<totemuegerli> What I'm saying might be profane, but it's also profound
<almoxarife> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mens> <ActionParsnip> I installed Ubuntu 12.04, the video card does not work well.
<mens> <ActionParsnip> Fujitsu-Siemens amilo pro v 3505
<nabblet> almoxarife: i was just surprised that samba will take 20 MB on my hdd, jsut to share a folder
<totemuegerli> so crap is a poopie word.sorry i'm fucked up a little bit because i had a shitty day
<nabblet> almoxarife: not that i don't have the 20 MB - i was just wondering if ther is a "slimer" way
<ActionParsnip> mens: what video chip do you use?
<almoxarife> nabblet: there is , sftp via ssh
<totemuegerli> i apologize by the holy man made gods
<brady2600> hey guys, i have an application on my downloads folder i would like to run, but its opening in gedit
<almoxarife> totemuegerli: i asked nicely, watch your mouth
<totemuegerli> yeah i wash my mouth with soap
<mens> <ActionParsnip>  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950 128
<nabblet> almoxarife: yeah, but if some1 with a win computer ask me to give him files in a network and i'm like "yeah, go get ssh and sftp"...
<mens> <ActionParsnip>  2 GB of RAM
<nabblet> almoxarife: i think best way is if that person will share the folder
<brady2600> ive right clicked it and set it to allow executing file as program, but still when i run it it opens in gedit
<mens> <ActionParsnip>  http://www.notebookcheck.net/Fujitsu-Siemens-Amilo-Pro-V3505.3040.0.html
<mickster04> !ohmy | totemuegerli
<ubottu> totemuegerli: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<nabblet> and i will acess it as cliente with write permission
<jAguAr`> how do i set up my new Canon MG3122 printer to work?
<nabblet> brady2600: maybe you have to make it executable?
<almoxarife> nabblet: its not such an evil request, why not? seems like a sane secure way to share
<brady2600> nabblet: i have , by right clicking and enabling run as application
<nabblet> almoxarife: its in privat lans - and it not that all my opposites are tech-enthusiasts
<nabblet> brady2600: what kind of file is it=
<nabblet> ?
<brady2600> shell script
<brady2600> nabblet: shell script
<totemuegerli> thank god i'm atheist
<nabblet> brady2600: and if you right click you cant get "run" or something like that?
<nabblet> brady2600: anyway, you could try to start it from command line
<brady2600> nabblet: no
<nabblet> almoxarife: is the share function of natilus based on samba?
<almoxarife> nabblet: yeap
<atlus> I am having troubles with nvidia drivers. I downloaded nvidia-current and when I installed it...it recognizes my hdtv as a laptop screen? the highest resolution allowed is 640x480
<nabblet> almoxarife: :/
<totemuegerli> nvidia-settings or something
<nabblet> natuilus is really a fat thing
<totemuegerli> you can set them there
<atlus> I am using a generic now and it works with my tv but it doesnt recognize the card...
<totemuegerli> meowtilus is a nice kitten
<nabblet> brady2600: no? no you can't? or no, you don't want to?
<almoxarife> atlus: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<atlus> as soon as it recognizes the card.....I cant do anything. is there a way to set which display I prefer to use?
<Karlo_> I've given up (for now) on trying to get machine X to boot.  My sister was kind enough to give me a replacement machine, Y, on which she's already installed 12.04.1 LTS.  I've just hooked it up, and when I press the power button, it lights up for maybe four seconds and then goes dark again; monitor remains blank.  Is this a known failure mode?  (Dell Dimension 8300; cables cannibalized from machine X).
<brady2600> nabblet: the option does not exist in the right click menu
<totemuegerli> those upgrade stuff needs a lot of time, ii got two ssd discs in a raid1
<nabblet> brady2600: ah ok
<nabblet> brady2600: does it have the .sh file ending?
<jAguAr`> how do i set up my new Canon MG3122 printer to work?
<totemuegerli> why is btrfs so slow with dpkg
<atlus> any idea how to change what the display is? "laptop" display on my hdtv is pretty horrifying....
<brady2600> well i can't see .sh on the file, but when i right click it and look at the properties i can see its type is shell script
<brady2600> nabblet: well i can't see .sh on the file, but when i right click it and look at the properties i can see its type is shell script
<lime_> Im trying to map ctrl to different keys but keep running into issues.  This works xmodmap -e "keycode 56 = Shift_L" but this doesnt xmodmap -e "keycode 56 = Control_L" Im not sure why?  How could i get it to work?
<nabblet> brady2600: just rename it by appending an .sh to the file nabe
<nabblet> name
<almoxarife> jAguAr`: with the printer up and running and connected, via a browser connect to     localhost:631  , look for add drivers
<lime_> so keycode 56 works as e cntrl
<Karlo_> lime_: you might need to add it to the right modifier list, too.
<brady2600> nabblet:  i managed to run it via the command line , however adding .sh, does not work, it still just opens in gedit if I double click it.
<jAguAr`> almoxarife, gnome has found the printer, but it won't print color on the test page
<jackies> What is the command for installing nvidia graphics driver in 12.10?
<totemuegerli> its somewhere in the proprietary drivers
<nabblet> brady2600: do you use nautilus?
<almoxarife> jAguAr`: no idea
<jackies> Or should i use additional drivers tool
<nabblet> jackies: you can try jockey-gtk
<totemuegerli> yeah add additionaly drivers and stuff
<totemuegerli> and then you see a list of nvidia drivers
<Karlo_> lime_: For example, I use (among others): xmodmap -e 'add mod1 = Meta_L Meta_R' -e 'add mod3 = Alt_L' -e 'add mod4 = Hyper_L Hyper_R'
<nabblet> jackies: it's a software that looks for drivers dor you
<brady2600> nabblet: i don't believe this box has nautilus installed on it.
<brady2600> should i install it?
<nabblet> brady2600: no
<nabblet> brady2600: where is that file that you are double-clicking? on your desktop?
<nabblet> brady2600: what filemanager do you use?
<totemuegerli> double commander
<totemuegerli> and midnight commander
<almoxarife> !who > totemuegerli...
<brady2600> nabblet:  its in the download folder, earlyer today it was running fine by double clicking it.. not sure what happened.
<totemuegerli> !>who dr who?
<ubottu> totemuegerli: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brady2600> nabblet: im not sure what you mean by file manager, i have ubuntu 12.10 with gnome 3.6 installed.
<nabblet> brady2600: then i think you already use natilus
<nabblet> brady2600: it's the default filemanager
<bobby_> blah
<nabblet> brady2600: filemanager is that program, that shows you your folders
<totemuegerli> someone watching rosemary? the cat?
<nabblet> brady2600: since your prgram runs from terminal, i asume its a minor misconfiguration of your file manager
<lime_> Karlo: How do i use a keycode because xmodmap -e 'add mod1 = 24'  doesnt seem to work?
<JasonJrTest> how do i put like script commands in my motd likethe ip address and username
<blackshirt> !find gns3
<ubottu> Found: libcgns3.1, libcgns3.1-dbg, gns3
<lime_> Karlo_: How do i use a keycode because xmodmap -e 'add mod1 = 24'  doesnt seem to work?
<totemuegerli> !find goauld
<Karlo_> lime_: I see that in my own list, I don't use mod2, so I expect that's where Ctrl is supposed to go.  Try: -e 'keycode 56 = Control_L' -e 'clear mod2' -e 'add mod2 = Control_L Control_R'
<ubottu> Package/file goauld does not exist in quantal
<brady2600> nabblet: my wife says the only thing she did besides run this program this morning was to run ubuntu updates, this morning it ran just by clicking it.  is it possible the file manager got messed up durring the updates?
<blackshirt> !info gns3
<ubottu> gns3 (source: gns3): graphical network simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.4-1 (quantal), package size 3776 kB, installed size 18020 kB
<nabblet> brady2600: brady2600 hm, if it influences running simple sh scripts then stuff must be really gotten out of hand ;)
<nabblet> brady2600: you are 100% sure you set it to executable?
<brady2600> yes, i can see it in properties.
<nabblet> brady2600: right-click, properties, permissions "Allow executing..."
<Karlo_> lime_: if still trouble, paste the output of:  xmodmap -pm
<brady2600> nabblet: yes.. it is checked.
<JasonJrTest> how do i put like script commands in my motd likethe ip address and username
<bobby_> bobby
<nabblet> brady2600: i just made a simple test script. when i double click, it aske me if i want to run it, or display it
<brady2600> nabblet: it does not ask me.
<totemuegerli> someone has to invent a percentual display for upgrade, so anybody can see how far it is
<lcabreza> Windows 7 64bit on virtual box crashing  on Probook 6555b. Any ideas why
<lcabreza> ?
<almoxarife> lcabreza: vbox does log
<jasoN`> lcabreza: its windows
<totemuegerli> try OS/2
<mnathani> whats the best way to install Ubuntu on a Macbookpro that already has a bootcamp partition for windows
<nabblet> brady2600: ok, very stupid try. make an other, simple .sh file
<nabblet> brady2600: make it executable and then try the double click
<jrib> j #emacs
<nabblet> brady2600: i want to knwo it is the fault of nautilus of that specific file
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: no need for the file extension :)
<totemuegerli> !find tzdata
<ubottu> Found: tzdata, tzdata-java
<nabblet> ActionParsnip: just wanted to play it safe... brady2600's problem gets odd
<nabblet> becomes odd
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<lime_> Karlo_:the last line xmodmap -e "add mod2 = Control_L Control_R" returns badValue
<brady2600> nabblet: to be clear , all ssh scripts open in gedit, and refuse to run, even when they have run as application checked off
<nabblet> get/becomes odd?
<brady2600> i can however, run them from the command line.
<tracy> Upgraded from 11.04 to 11.1 anyone tell me how to get back to the classic desktop?
<almoxarife> brady2600: open a terminal, run 'nautilus --no-desktop' , then go thru the same moves causing the error, look at terminal output
<lime_> Karlo_: and pm output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413780/
<ActionParsnip> tracy: install the gnome-panel package, log off and select the new session
<nabblet> tracy: logout and the choose gnome classic or gnome 2d or how ever it is called for login
<totemuegerli> i hope quantum quanszal is not that buggy as the other one
<nabblet> tracy: listen to ActionParsnip ;)
<tracy> Ok thanks we will try that
<ActionParsnip> tracy: or install xfce4 and use that as session
<brady2600> almoxarife:  there is no particular error, it just does run the program, opening in gedit instead, even when run as application is checked off.
<totemuegerli> i have an update marathon from 8.04 to 12.10
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: you'd need to upgrade to Lucid, then to Precise, then to Quantal
<nabblet> brady2600: it has to be checked
<almoxarife> brady2600: pastebin the file
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: I'd just clean install Quantal
<brady2600> nabblet: of course it is checked.
<brady2600> almoxarife: it is not a specific script, ALL scripts are behaving this way.
<nabblet> brady2600: ah, so "checked off" means it is checked?
<lime_> Im getting the same error as the one here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4485 when running xmodmap -e "add mod2 = Control_L Control_R" Im going to try some of the work arounds
<nabblet> brady2600: english is not my native language :P
<brady2600> nabblet:  with a check on. enabled. on.
<mikky> pls can someone help me here am run HP Envy 17 inch Ubuntu 64 bit.. 8 gig ram but my pc seems to be running really hot as i run 12.04LTS
<nabblet> brady2600: got it :)
<ActionParsnip> mikky: does it have a switchable GPU?
<ActionParsnip> mikky: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you see an Intel GPU as well as a Radeon or Nvidia?
<mikky> ActionParsnip, i don't understand it, how do i check it?
<brady2600> nabblet: its ok, i can see how "checked off" would be confusing.
<almoxarife> nabblet: its a useful language english is till you abuse it, 'checked off' meaning actually that its on is abuse :) but thats slang for you
<lcabreza>  almoxarife:let me check, still running on Windows xp
<mikky> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413783/ this is what i see
<almoxarife> lcabreza: i forgot what the question was
<FaBiNNHo> ALGUEM AEEEEE
<almoxarife> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> mikky: yes, its a switchable video chip which is a massive headache in Linux
<lcabreza> jasoN`: sad to say ..Windows ...:)
<almoxarife> FaBiNNHo: sff
<totemuegerli> kc4sux was on 80m a hour ago
<Karlo_> lime_: OK, undo what I said by typing xmodmap -e 'add mod2 = Num_Lock'
<mikky> ActionParsnip, hmm am confused, makes me want to hate my laptop. Any solution please?
<Karlo_> lime_: Then, I think the right command was: xmodmap -e 'keycode 56 = Control_L' -e 'clear control' -e 'add control = Control_L Control_R'
<totemuegerli> mikky: yeah don't hate your laptop, hate your operating system
<FaBiNNHo> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> mikky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<nabblet> brady2600: do you have an other user on your compter to log in wiht?
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: hate support by AMD / Nvidia. The OS is sound
<nabblet> brady2600: you could try to find out if this behaviour is for all users or oly your current users
<psychopathic> did you know gnome 3 is programming of the finest. It travels in a box out a square and through a circle.
<brady2600> nabblet: i dont currently have any other users on this box, however im sure i could create one to check
<nabblet> brady2600: or use sudo
<nabblet> brady2600: use the root account for that one test - as long as the shell script is not making any "reisky" stuff
<totemuegerli> ActionParsnip, : intel had a well documented thing, but lot of problems with linux
<nabblet> *risky
<mikky> ActionParsnip, thanks
<almoxarife> my intel lappy works great with linux
<totemuegerli> !find girl
<ubottu> File girl found in asterisk-prompt-se, cardstories, eiskaltdcpp-emoticons, emesene, freemedforms-common-resources, fvwm-crystal, gajim, gcompris-data, kde-l10n-ca, kde-l10n-de (and 33 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=girl&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: Intel plough lots of time and money into drivers as well as the kernel
<totemuegerli> thats fascinating
<brady2600> nabblet: ok , once I eat dinner I will try that.
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: Intel are great, if you start getting into switchable video chips then expect headaches
<nabblet> brady2600: might be that i am not around then any more
<nabblet> brady2600: but any way, i am usre it is just a minor comfiguration thing
<totemuegerli> thats why i use a sandy bridge based system
<nabblet> brady2600: and it got nothing to do with the update
<mikky> Hi, i cant find any terminal i open.
<ActionParsnip> totemuegerli: not a bad choice at all :)
<totemuegerli> type alt-f2
<ActionParsnip> mikky: CTRL+ALT+T
<lime_> Karlo_: Thanks that works for Cntrl but ultimately Im running into issues when trying to set the Mod3 key.  It doesnt appear to work like the Cntrl key.  xmodmap -e 'keycode 56 = Mod3 Mod3 Mod3 Mod3' -e 'clear Mod3' -e 'add Mod3 = Mod3 Mod3' Throws an error.
<nodrognorrab> :)
<totemuegerli> ctrl alt f2 or something
<mikky> when i open a terminal, and go to another another window e.g  before coming to type this message you are reading, i opened a terminal but it didn't show up in the launcher or dock
<Karlo_> lime_: What do you want key 56 to do?
<mikky> ActionParsnip,  i can open terminal but it disappears because i cant find it when i navigate to another windows since it is not in the dock
<nabblet> mikky: even not alt-tab working?
<Karlo_> lime_: Perhaps you should put Meta_L/Meta_R on mod1, and put Alt_L/Alt_R on mod3.  That's what I do (with Meta being the keys commonly mislabeled ALT, and with Alt being what I put on the Caps Lock key).
<mikky> nabblet, alt-tab doesn't work
<lime_> Karlo: My bad just. I moving both the Control key and the Mod3 key.  I dont plain to put them on top of each other, just using the same key for testing.  Currently xmodmap -e 'keycode 56 = Mod3 -e 'clear Mod3' -e 'add Mod3 = Mod3'  throws an error
<crimsonmane> mikky: might i suggest installing "guake" (sudo apt-get install guake) because you just press F12 and bam there's the terminal
<totemuegerli> is it possible to migrate from ext4 to btrfs on / partition?
<Karlo_> lime_: That's because there's no keyname spelled "Mod3", as far as I know.
<mens> Is not possible to make a stable version of Ubuntu to be further developed?
<mens> Every year a new version of ubuntu.
<mens> And I was thinking to donate.
<nabblet> mens: you might want to look into LTS
<nabblet> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<nabblet> mens: so you can follow the "normal release cycle" or decide to go from LTS to LTS. LTS versions are usually more stable and better tested
<Karlo_> lime_: Perhaps what you want is:  xmodmap -e 'keycode 64 = Meta_L' -e 'keycode 108 = Meta_R' -e 'keycode 56 = Alt_L' -e 'clear mod1' -e 'clear mod3' -e 'add mod1 = Meta_L Meta_R' -e 'add mod3 = Alt_L'
<escott> totemuegerli, yes
<lime_> Does that switch the alt key and meta key?
<mens> <nabblet> For me it was enough version 10.04 LTS and support.
<bangarang> hi
<bangarang> anyone can recomend me good themes
<totemuegerli> why is this fsync soooo damn slow on btrfs... this takes forever
<ActionParsnip> mens: LTS is supported 5 years, just like windows releases....
<bangarang> for ubuntu quantal (12.10)
<Karlo_> lime_: I'm just guessing based on your paste.  I don't know what key 56 is on your keyboard, nor do I know what it is that you're trying to do.
<crimsonmane> i don't know what sort of flack i'm going to get for this, but windows releases are supported for 10 years, not 5
<ActionParsnip> bangarang: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/themes-collection-for-ubuntu-1110-unity.html
<mens> <ActionParsnip> Video card does not allow me to go on Ubuntu 12.04!
<gulag2012> Ha ha, they can be supported for 20 years. Do you want it on your machine for that long?
<nabblet> bangarang: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=191 ?
<crimsonmane> if it works dont fix it
<nabblet> bangarang: oh, sorry missed the "ubuntu only" part
<gulag2012> I can't argue that. It leaves a bitter taste.
<mens> <gulag2012> For my needs, yes!
<Karlo_> lime_: However, my understanding is that if you *have* something defined as a meta key, then it gets used as such; and if you don't have a meta key, but you do have an alt key, then alt gets interpreted as meta.  So the "switch" is already automatic, sort of.
<gulag2012> That's all that matters. If it works for you. I just think that the spying was enough for me personally.
<nabblet> bye bye
<mens> <crimsonmane> Windows XP ---- from 2001 to 2016
<iomicio> Hello everybody. I have 2 harddrives (SSD 64GB and SATA 3TB). I am trying to decompress a large file (80GB) but archive warns me I out of space while I have plenty available.
<iomicio> I am new to Ubuntu and I have no idea about this issu
<ActionParsnip> mens: could use XFCE, you can use any video chip there :)
<schoppenhauer> hello. I am currently desperately trying to make ubuntu 12.04 print on my printer. the error message of cups is that application/octet-stream is unsupported
<ActionParsnip> iomicio: what file system is the partition you are extracting to using?
<schoppenhauer> but /etc/cups/raw.mimes and /etc/cups/raw.convs seems to be correct
<ActionParsnip> schoppenhauer: I suggest you ask in #cups too
<iomicio> ActionParsnip: ext4
<schoppenhauer> and strangely, lpr -o raw mozilla.ps gives the error message lpr: Unsupported document-format "application/vnd.cups-raw"
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: ok thx
<ActionParsnip> iomicio: should be ok, ext4 can handle very very large files
<hilo> Just curious. What possible 'good
<iomicio> ActionParsnip: yes, that is why I don-t understand the error message. Maybe I messed up with the partition space? how can I check?
<crimsonmane> schoppenhauer: did you do updates today? lots of cups updates today
<hilo> Just curious. What possible 'good' reason is there for using 4MiB of swap, when there is nearly 11GiB of physical RAM being used for the file cache?
<iomicio> ActionParsnip: I am looking at the Disk Usage Analyzer and I can see "Total filesystem capacity: 3TB (used 174 GB available 2.8TB)"
<iomicio> but the / folder is 100% full having a size of only 96.9 GB
<psusi> iomicio, if yuo are trying to decompress 80gb onto a 64 gb drive, then obviously you are going to run out of space
<hk007> that's a good question
<ActionParsnip> hilo: file cache doesn't mean much, it will be reduced as apps need the RAM
<mako_reactor> Install gento
<schoppenhauer> crimsonmane: ah, did not notice so far. I will try that first.
<psychopathic> iomicio, do you know about the command df
<iomicio> no
<macmartine> Where's the Unicorn log file?
<psychopathic> iomicio, man df
<ActionParsnip> hilo: if you need suspend / hibernate then you will need a 12Gb swap file (a little extra is useful), otherwise you can probably get away with no swap (depends on system use)
<hilo> ActionParsnip: I guess then I'm wondering what would make the OS decide to use swap when there is so much being used for the cache.
<Karlo_> Unicorn?  What unicorn?
<hk007> I use "df -h" all the time
<gulag2012> If you don't like the command line, you can also check system monitor the last tab on the right. I just noticed that.
<ActionParsnip> hilo: the default swappiness is more than zero, you will use some unless you set it to zero
<gulag2012> Is there anyway to modify Unity dash to a smaller size?
<iomicio> psychopathic: this looks like a bug manual. Anything in particular I should be lookign for?
<hk007> yes
<hilo> ActionParsnip: If I were to set it to zero, would the system still know to use it if I actually ran out of RAM? i.e. avoid kernel panic?
<schoppenhauer> crimsonmane: the problem remains, even after update
<birdontophat> hi. I have a laptop with NVS3100M Nvidia graphics (optimus is disabled in the BIOS), but the nvidia drivers don't seem to work in 12.10. I get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver"
<birdontophat> I have run sudo nvidia-xconfig and rebooted, but it doesn't help
<hk007> try installing the "nvidia-current" package
<hk007> if it's not
<birdontophat> hk007: I've done that
<psychopathic> iomicio, it reports file system usage on the disk. that is what u wanted right ?
<ActionParsnip> hilo: at zero the OS will attempt to use all RA< and avoid swap until the death, setting swap to at least one with a tonne of ram is a wiser choice
<iomicio> psychopathic: yes and it shows I have pletny of available space, especially on the 3TB disk
<iomicio> psychopathic: df: `/root/.gvfs': Permission denied
<iomicio> Filesystem         1K-blocks      Used  Available Use% Mounted on
<iomicio> /dev/sdb1           49157432   7418168   39242192  16% /
<iomicio> udev                 6140352         4    6140348   1% /dev
<iomicio> tmpfs                2460952       836    2460116   1% /run
<iomicio> none                    5120         0       5120   0% /run/lock
<FloodBot1> iomicio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psychopathic> iomicio, what other disk usage do u want ?
<hk007> birdontophat: did you already checked if it is enabled in "Hardware Drivers"?
<mens> <ActionParsnip> I hope you're kidding? XFCE :))  In such machine, with Windows XP or UBUNTU 10.04, I am flying!
<mens> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fujitsu-AMILO-Pro-V3505-Edition/dp/B000MG87H0
<mens> I use XBOX for gaming
<hk007> I use Windows D:
<mens> <ActionParsnip>
<hilo> ActionParsnip: is this accurate? http://scottlinux.com/2010/06/23/adjust-your-swappiness/
<iomicio> psychopathic: I cannot decompress a large file as the systems warns me I am out of space while I have plenty of disk available. Disk Usage Analyzer says my "/" folder is just 96GB and 100% full. Where sis I go wrong?
<lime_> Karlo_: Im using an international dvorak keyboard with additional keys in the 3rd row, I have been using CapsLock under keyboard settings options to access this 3rd layer.  Im trying to change the 3rd level modifier key to keycode 55 on my keyboard.  I believe it has something to do with  ISO_Level3_Shift
<psychopathic> iomicio, what other disk usage do u want ?
<hilo> ActionParsnip: I was tweaking a server, but after reading that, I'm feeling like maybe I should do my desktop too...
<hk007> iomicio: That's because there is a reserved amount of space for root
<hk007> in the file system
<ReAzem> Any easy-pz way to tranfer files to a kvm guest?
<iomicio> hk007: so how can I decompress a 90 GB .gz file having 2.3 TB available on the SATA disk?
<hk007> on the same partition?
<iomicio> hk007: I have two disks, bot on ext4. I guess they are different partitions but I am not sure
<Karlo_> lime_: OK -- I don't know anything about that keyboard, but perhaps the commands I've already provided will be enough of a head start.  It looks like you've already ensured that the locking action of Caps_Lock has been disabled; that's good.  Anyway, I'm out of here for now -- good luck.
<hk007> iomicio: So... you want to decompress a that file from /dev/sda1 to /dev/sdb1 , right?
<gesalip> hello
<hk007> hloe
<gesalip> hole
<iomicio> hk007: now I get it, no the file is on the same partition, same folder
<hk007> iomicio: which partition, sda1 or sdb1?
<iomicio> hk007: how can I check?
<iomicio> hk007:sda1
<WeThePeople> where do i put .ttf <<<'font'
<hk007> ok
<WeThePeople> files
<hilo> Is there a way to ssh into a box and using the CLI, launch a GUI program in the local user's screen?
<hk007> iomicio: As I saw before, the big partition is sdb1, so you could try to decompress that file to somewhere in sdb1
<Sloofus> hilo: that wording makes it sound like the box may not be yours :-p
<crimsonmane> hilo: define "local user's screen"
<iomicio> hk007: the big partition is sda1
<crimsonmane> hilo: "ssh -x user@host" then you can launch remote programs on your own screen
<iomicio> /dev/sda1         2884283608 162646292 2575124064   6% /media/data
<bangarang> guys how can I drag icons from the laucher to the desktop on ubuntu ? linux noobs here
<crimsonmane> hilo: might be "ssh -X"
<hk007> iomicio: /dev/sdb1           49157432   7418168   39242192  16% /
<hk007> you said that
<hilo> Sloofus: So that I can launch apps for my dad on the Ubuntu laptop I set up for him. He needs help lol
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  i put mine in the     .fonts directory in my home i made
<hilo> crimsonmane: that sounds pretty awesome
<hilo> crimsonmane: that will work out of the box?
<iomicio> hk007: that is not the 3TB disk
<iomicio> hk007: this one is /dev/sda1         2884283608 162646292 2575124064   6% /media/data
<iomicio> and I am working there
<TandyUK> iomicio:  gunzip -c /path/to/gzipped.file.gz > /path/to/extracted/files/
<psusi> iomicio, apparently you have the big disk mounted in /media/data, so that is where you need to decompress the big file
<hk007> I see...
<hk007> Then I don't understand how it complains about free space
<hk007> Did you check the folder's permissions?
<dr_willis> hilo:  he may need to do some commands first to disable some if the x security features
<taub> why is ubuntu regarded as an easy distribution?
<iomicio> I am trying the gunzip -c command now
<iomicio> hk007: permission should be fine
<dr_willis> taub:  its developed with the common pc user in  mind.
<psusi> iomicio, you don't need commands, you just need to extract the archive to somewhere on the dig disk... in /media/data
<gulag2012> There has to be a bug, if anyone has ever run Bleachbit at Root it gives the same out of room error.
<iomicio> psusi: I right clicked on the .gz and selected extract here. After 40 minutes I got the error warning I was out of disk space
<taub> dr_willis, yes, but how is this accomplished?
<psusi> iomicio, uh-huh.. and where is "here"
<iomicio> psusi: I guess not where I wanted right? did it try the root partition?
<psusi> iomicio, sounds like it
<TandyUK> iomicio: you would probably find it easier to just ensure the .gz file is already on your large disk
<dr_willis> taub:  err.. design decisions for how the defaults should be and how things should work.  and  'ussage tests' with people
<iomicio> ok so the gunzip command with the path should work
<hk007> iomicio: You can check the permissions with "ls -l /media/data/" in case you need to.
<psusi> iomicio, or when you open it in the archive manager, and chose to extract it, point it to somewhere in /media/data
<hilo> Would it be possible to take an already running process and tunnel it to my local X? So that I could pull the midway work I have in some program to my local screen without using a full remote desktop like vnc.
<TandyUK> iomicio: the command i gave will *only* work if the .gz is a single file, and not a tar.gz archive (of multiple files)
<dr_willis> hilo:  not vdry easially, if at all
<ActionParsnip> iomicio: could try unp. Its a single command for all archive types command. Very handy
<ActionParsnip> TandyUK: could use unp, its simpler
<hilo> dr_willis: k thanks
<TandyUK> if it is in fact .tar.gz, use "tar -zxfC /path/to/extracted/files/ file.tar.gz"
<iomicio> TandyUK: thank you but I see no tar in the file name
<ActionParsnip> iomicio: sudo apt-get install unp; unp filenameofarchive
<iomicio> ActionParsnip: where does this command extract the file?
<hk007> what is unp for?
<ActionParsnip> iomicio: pwd
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<TandyUK> unp will only extract to the currrent folder
<dr_willis> unp = a handy script
<ActionParsnip> hk007: it gives a single command for extracting all archives, rather than having to remember the options for tar etc
<SolarisB1y> oh cool i have a shell function that tries to do that
<TandyUK> he needs to extract from /dev/sdaX and extract to /dev/sdbX, so unp wont help him
<TandyUK> personally id just move the archive, much easier :P
<hk007> ActionParsnip: Cool, thank you! :D
<ActionParsnip> hk007: imho it should be default installed
<TandyUK> that just for lazy people
<SolarisB1y> lazy people rule the world
<psusi> seriously, this is not hard... when you open the archive in the gui archive manager, and click extract, it asks where to... point it to the big drive
<KI4RO> Lazy is the Mother of Invention
<ActionParsnip> TandyUK: or people with better things to do than remember options for each archive. Its like the right click option in the gui :)
<dr_willis> im too lazy to reply to the commen about lazyness
<SolarisB1y> lol
<hk007> good for you
<dominic_> <KI4RO> Lazy is the Mother of Invention ...i totally agree to this
<SolarisB1y> I as well
<TandyUK> yeah but heres the thing,, if you *need* tools like unp, and dont have a gui, you should *really* be learning to use the aactual commands like tar and gunzip
<ActionParsnip> TandyUK: unp can be used, change to the desired dest and run unp against the archive
<SolarisB1y> i write some cool scripts out of laziness
<iomicio> I get it now, I simply made the mistake of choosing extract here thinking here was the current folder. I am a noob! thank you all guys. This chat is making me love Ubuntu way more than I expected!
<TandyUK> and if you have a gui, you dont need it in the first place
<ActionParsnip> SolarisB1y: no bad thing, scripts make life easier
<SolarisB1y> ActionParsnip: indeed ;>
<dr_willis> i write scripts that make other scrips , im so lazy
<SolarisB1y> ^ word
<hk007> iomicio: glad to help you solving your problem
<iomicio> hk007: thank you all
<SolarisB1y> does ubuntu have any tools for customizing the default initramfs in a chroot like manner?
<marcus__> What's the deal with terrible audio in VLC in 12.10?
<marcus__> Totem skips on audio occasionally, and sometimes VLC audio is fine, but 2 out of 3 times that I open it that audio sounds like a scratched record.
<marcus__> With a slight reverb
<dr_willis> marcus__:  i recall getting srachy audio unless i selced alsa, or pulse in the vlc sound output. instead of 'default'
<dr_willis> marcus__:  seen the issue in the last  releases. not sure if its a vlc bug or alsa bug or driver issue
<crimsonmane> marcus__: that's why sticking with a stable LTS is better
<marcus__> tried selecting "alsa" manually, no audio at all, selected pulse manually, got scratch audio
<dr_willis> crimsonmane:  i had the same issue in lts. ;)
<ActionParsnip> marcus__: are other audio apps ok?
<dr_willis> marcus__:  i recall i had to selectg the audio out, close vlc and restart it for it to see the change.
<marcus__> yeah everything else works fine, only skype and vlc have the problem
<dr_willis> i dont recall which one worked for me. just thet 'default' did not
<ActionParsnip> marcus__: try changing the sound output preference in vlc prefs
<dh-sharpperson1> 有人在吗？
<paris> For some reason a phone is not working on gmail, how to fix it?
<dr_willis> paris:  clarify what you mean.. would help us
<hk007> "a phone"...
<dr_willis> we hate playing 0 questions for an hr to get to the real question. ;)
<dr_willis> 20 questions
<almoxarife> dr_willis: my toaster is broke
 * dr_willis asks santa for a new keybord
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  upgrade to iToast 5.0
<almoxarife> dr_willis: can you walk me thru that?
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  plug in toaster.. dump it in the sink.. ;)  tell the wife to use the insurance money.....
<almoxarife> dr_willis: is there a #bash script'? do you like bash? teach me
 * dr_willis waits for paris  o give some details
<paris> I used to be able to call through gamil over the world, but now for some reason is not working. It seems that computer is recognizing a speaker and microphone, but when I try  do call the speaker is silent, why?
<dr_willis> you mean 'google voice' paris?
<paris> yes
<hk007> I think it's Google Talk
<almoxarife> paris: what browser?
<_abc__> Best howto to mod a 10.04 live cd? Remaster?
<paris> chrome
<dr_willis> voice lets you dial numbers and have an incomming phone #. talk = like an im client. i belive
<dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<almoxarife> paris: recent changes made to the operationg system?
<crimsonmane> dr_willis: google talk is for texting. you place calls in gmail
<brady2600> what is the standard xeyes to use on ubuntu, i have a x server on my raspberry pi and ive ssh'ed to it , and i would like to be able to view it
<hk007> paris: You can try native clients, such as Empathy or Pidgin
<almoxarife> !yate
<dh-sharpperson1> hello，everyone！
<dr_willis> crimsonmane:  and thats using google voice.
<dh-sharpperson1> chinese
<crimsonmane> dr_willis: no
<msponge> Any HAM radio operators here? I have two questions if so: 1) when determining WPM does one include spaces between the words PARIS or CODEX? 2) is 5 or 7 dits more common for inter word spacing?
<crimsonmane> dr_willis: you do not have to set up google voice in order to use gmail calling
 * almoxarife uses 'yate' to call via google , and it works
<paris> no. but skype is working on so why gmail voice is .  . .?
<dr_willis> crimsonmane:  i recall having to install the google voice plugin.
 * crimsonmane thanks almoxarife for 'yate' ... will research it
<crimsonmane> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> but i use the google voice stuff on my phone   not the pc
<crimsonmane> but there is also "google.com/voice" and THATS what i call google voice.
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: its the only client that i have tried that just works!
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: is it in the repo?
<Sloofus> hey guys I downgraded 4 packages that network-manager-dbg depends on unnecessarily and now any attempts to fix the dependency issues are met with a dependency error. also, "No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure"
<almoxarife> paris: did you configure chrome settings ??
<Sloofus> thoughts?
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: ooops, maybe? :(
<dr_willis> paris:  call your self on a real phone. it could be a audio is muted/mixer setting
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: i shouldn't have asked. it is.
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: find the deb if need be
<crimsonmane> y
<Sloofus> (libnm-util2, libnm-glib4, libnm-glib-vpn1)
<crimsonmane> sorry wrong window
<Sloofus> and network-manager
<Sloofus> this is all using apt-get upgrade
<almoxarife> dr_willis: paris... says skype works fine, if skype works i would expect anything else to work
<dr_willis> i suggest checking out the sound mixer/volume controlls, could be that one app is set to be mute/low in the mixer
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: does yate not go into the menu all by itself?
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: only one fault i have with yate, i dont get a ringer sound, but i can live without it, cause otherwise it works
<paris> it did call myself, but is no sound, so how to think it?
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: menu?
<stuck_at_login> hi there
<crimsonmane> (proper menu)
<stuck_at_login> i need help
<stuck_at_login> my loging password is corrct
<dr_willis> paris:  no sound on the phone? none on the pc?
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: you want everything done for you?
<stuck_at_login> but cnat neter ubuntu gui
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: everything in the repo always goes under a menu/submenu
<stuck_at_login> any clue?
<Sloofus> stuck_at_login: any errors?
<almoxarife> paris: you did say skype works fine though? yes
<dr_willis> stuck_at_login:  does guest account work?
<gigglefight> correct syntax two add two changes to the grub boot-options file. one change: nomoreset and pci=routeirq
<stuck_at_login> no it doesnt
<gigglefight> typo: nomodeset and pci=routeirq
<dr_willis> stuck_at_login:  can you login at the console?
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: add it from /usr/share/applications
<Sloofus> stuck_at_login: tried "startx"? also, describe what happens after ubuntu loads
<brady2600> what is the standard xserver viewer for ubuntu?
<stuck_at_login> yes i can login at the console
<paris> I can play music and so on, but when it comes to calling, is silent. I am going to test again skype.
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: it's running via command line, but i dont see an "interface" to interact with
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: i'll read the website
<dr_willis> stuck_at_login:   id make a new user. see if it works for them. 'sudo adduser testuser'
<stuck_at_login> dr_ ok i will create new user
<hk007> paris: then Pidgin may work for you
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: may need the applet, mine is yate-qt4
<stuck_at_login> dr_ i created new user
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: there. that gave the menu item :)
<crimsonmane> thank you
<paris> I have just tested echo on skype. it works, I can record something and it says back.
<AMDAthlon> will i have to reinstall ubuntu if i upgrade my ram from 4gb to 8gb?
<stuck_at_login> dr_ i tried login through new user but no luck!!!
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: dont over do the options as suggested
<crimsonmane> ok
<dr_willis> AMDAthlon:  why would you think that? answer is no....
<AMDAthlon> well it happened in windows vista before...
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: it has conference call capability, have not tried though
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: so with this program running, someone can call my google voice number and the computer will ring (you said there's no real 'ring') but i can answer with my computer?
<Sloofus> paris: sorry for being nosey, your last comment caught my eye, what are you working on?
<AMDAthlon> idk if its the same accross all oss
<dr_willis> AMDAthlon:  vista handled 8gb of ram? never noticed.. and this is not windows
<AMDAthlon> ok i see >_<
<FRodriguez96> I have BackBox installing as I'm speaking and in the past it would go to a black error screen during install and not finish.
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: i dont get ring, from the forums i went thru though it seemed that was a hit and miss
<FRodriguez96> Would someone care to help me?
<AMDAthlon> my swap file is 2GB now, should i bump that up?
<AMDAthlon> when my 8GB goes in tomorrow?
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: would you care to save me the trouble and tell me what google voice protocol is? sip, jabber, h323, iax?
<almoxarife> none crimsonmane...
<crimsonmane> doh
<dr_willis> stuck_at_login:  another 'test' at the console  install openbox 'sudo apt-get install openbox' select thta window manager at the login screen see if that works for any of the users
<crimsonmane> it's obvious
<almoxarife> sorry crimsonmane...looking at the setup?
<Sloofus> AMDAthlon: probably not. Swapping generally isnt a good thing from what i understand. If you swap more than 2gigs, you might want to look into why that is happening.
<crimsonmane> mhmm but like i said it's obvious
<gigglefight> i'm updating grub.cfg file with nano. i think my syntax needs work would it be okay to surround the changes with quotation marks separated with a space? will this execute both changes during boot? I'm using the syntax: "nomodeset" "pci=routeirq" now the boot monitor configuration is not quite the same again. alone "nomodeset" makes the boot better looking. now, with the new changes it's not quite right. my goal: usb 2.0 high-speed opt
<ActionParsnip> Sloofus: gone
<dr_willis> stuck_at_login:  you may need to restart the login manager 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: you don't edit grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: you edit /etc/default/grub   to add boot options
<paris> I don't know how to properly express in English, but voice on gmail is not working, when I try do call my friends, it used to work.
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: looking at the setup screen?
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: looking at the setup screen? account?
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: the grub.cfg file is even chmodded so it isn't easily edittable
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: finished all that. about to do a test call
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: the file even TELLS you not to edit it.....
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: cool
<gigglefight> ActionParsnip: yes i do. because with my ati rage xl on board video card the picture is kinda off. 'nomodeset' was a quick fix
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: you add boot options in /et/default/grub
<gigglefight> ActionParsnip: so sorry. i said .cfg
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: you then run:  sudo update-grub to put it in the config
<gigglefight> ActionParsnip: i meant the grub found in the /etc/default folder
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: good :)
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: big difference ;)
<dr_willis> very big...
<marcus__> What program would you guys recommend for recording webcam video?  I really like Cheese, but for some reason when I choose 640x480 it freezes and crashes.
<almoxarife> marcus__: vlc
<gigglefight> ActionParsnip: i did run the command, however, why is the graphics card 'wigging out'? is it because i added the extra pci=*** boot option on top of nomodeset?
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: not sure, you could try forming an xorg.conf file to specify better options for video
<gigglefight> ActionParsnip: thanks. i will look into that.
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: test call failed. nothing in the interface changes to show that i can answer the call.
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: tried a non compositing desktop, like xfce?
<gigglefight> ActionParship: it's an ATI rage XL 8mb video card... it's do the best it can with the given support from ATI
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: your settings for google voice set thru google account are setup?
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: for instance mine is set to go to voice-mail regardless
<crimsonmane> everything i set up. i've had this for a year
<crimsonmane> so yours doesn't ring a proper phone. that's usually how mine is.
<kvothetech> crimsonmane: google voice is sip gtalk is jabber
<kvothetech> or xmmp
<gigglefight> ActionParship: this onboard graphics card is only temporary because i'm looking to invest in an older nvidia quadro pci express x1 card. i'm more multimedia than anything.
<almoxarife> kvothetech: jabber
<kvothetech> almoxarife: k
<almoxarife> kvothetech: yate is jabber anyway
<kvothetech> almoxarife: pretty sure jabber uses xmpp though
<crimsonmane> kvothetech: what server do i need to type in then?
<kvothetech> crimsonmane: i missed the beginning of your issue what're you setting up? an asterisk server?
<crimsonmane> google voice to yate
<gigglefight> ActionParsnip: yup. it's a clunker. but what the system is intended for is video. i've install Debian Ubuntu based distro DreamStudio, i've considered Ubuntu options like Ubuntu Studio as well... as ... the list is definitely long.
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: were you able to call out?
<crimsonmane> i jsut found http://yate.null.ro/pmwiki/index.php?n=Main.ConnectingToGoogleVoice so i'll read that
<crimsonmane> "SIP account logged in a SIP client softphone (we use YateClient here). " do i need to sign up for this or something?
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: it doesn't appear that i can call out
<hk007> well, i'm leaving now
<hk007> see ya!
<kvothetech> crimsonmane: you need for sip an incoming and an outgoing trunk i use didforsale and flowroute .
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: calling out should work with no issue, not sure what to say
<crimsonmane> it appears to try to dial out but it "hangs up on its own" after a few seconds.
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: read me off your account settings from yate, let me compare to mine\
<ActionParsnip> gigatropolis: could try non-debian based distributions to test
<crimsonmane> all off, multiple lines checked. that's the Settings button with a wrench on it.
<almoxarife> the actual account settings crimsonmane...
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: although i selected "gtalk" is switched to none and made protocol to jabber ... odd
<crimsonmane> server is talk.l.google.com
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: resource?
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: that is not a field
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: you are not in the 'account' tab
<crimsonmane> i most certainly am
<crimsonmane> oh, under advanced
<crimsonmane> resource: yate, port :5222
<crimsonmane> use TLS encrypt
<dr_willis> this reminds me. i need to find a way for the wife to dial out on a networked android tablet or phone with no sim using her google voice  account.
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: settins > account > edit
<almoxarife> dr_willis: there is an app
<almoxarife> dr_willis: :)
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: resource: yate, port 5222, use TLS
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: and it was under "advanced" under accounts
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  she found one called 'talkatone' i think.. but it has issues..
<atlus> I have a WUSB54GSC linksys wifi adapter. if anyone can help me get it working...it would be awesome
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: the panel you are looking at, first on left is what?
<omgeek> there is one IP based  cctv , that have static ip , it giving on error "RTSP/1.0 400 Bad Request"
<omgeek> CSeq:
<omgeek> on ubuntu
<omgeek> but on window it is woklring
<omgeek> correct or on other networks
<omgeek> can you tell me what need to do
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: the buttons down the left: calls, call log, accounts, contacts, settings. click accounts and i get the Gtalk i set up. click edit i get across the top protocol and provider, left half i get account nickname, username@ and password, server, advanced button.
<ActionParsnip> omgeek: tried different browsers?
<omgeek> ActionParsnip: doing same
<atlus> can anyone help me with my WUSB54GSC linksys wifi adapter
<kvothetech> atlus: what about it
<ActionParsnip> atlus: what chip does it use?
<omgeek> ActionParsnip: it is giving same error in chromium too
<atlus> I dont know how to check the chip and I tried to download the windows driver and use ndiswrap but didnt have any luck
<ActionParsnip> omgeek: does it use java or flash etc?
<atlus> I was getting a ndiswrap error?
<omgeek> don't know
<ActionParsnip> atlus: why> there may be a native driver
<gigglefight> ActionParsnip: correct syntax with was without " " (quotes with space between) separating nomodeset and pci=routeirq so that "nomodeset pci=routeriq" will allow both options to work. no it boots 'okay' thanks again. i'll looking to xorg for sure.
<atlus> how do i find that?
<omgeek> ActionParsnip: but java and flash
<ActionParsnip> omgeek: check in windows, then mirror in UIbuntu
<omgeek> are alreday there
<omgeek> ActionParsnip: okay
<ActionParsnip> atlus: if you run:   lsusb    you will get an 8 character hex id, you can use that to find guides
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: resource says "yate" like i told you twice... i dont suppose that's supposed to be that way?
<onborad> Dear all,Why I have *hibernate* button ?
<onborad> Dear all,Why I have *hibernate* button on  desktop
<ActionParsnip> onborad: so you can hibernate if you want
<atlus> once I have that hex id. what do I search for?
<ActionParsnip> atlus: search the web for that ID
<onborad> ActionParsnip:no have have *hibernate* button on desktop?
<onborad> why
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: resource is correct, see 'settings' ? see 'accounts'?
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: yes those are button down the left side of the program
<ActionParsnip> onborad: you can hibernate desktop PCs, its not only for laptops
<GotSanity> How do you remove the window control buttons from the unity panel. Ive found plenty on how to move them to the right but I just want to move them back to the window's titlebar
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: press 'settings' does it further have option for 'accounts'?
<yhusha> whats going on here .... http://pastebin.com/02Z0ap8M
<onborad> ActionParsnip: Yes, boot on PCs
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: nope. the top half is ringer type stuff. the bottom half is "username or number, caller name, domain" for caller identity. this needs filled out?
<onborad> ActionParsnip:no *hibernate* button show .
<ActionParsnip> yhusha: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<ActionParsnip> onborad: oh you are missing the hibernate button...
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: my yate-qt interface is way different then, dont know what to tell you
<dr_willis> GotSanity:  you disable the global menu item  i think.
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: full-house smoke break. :) afk
<onborad> ActionParsnip: Yes
<macmartine> I'm deploying a Rails application with Unicorn in the Gemfile. I already have Unicorn running on the server, but I am getting this error on deploy https://gist.github.com/4221692 -- any idea how to satisfy it?
<GotSanity> How do I remove the close/maximize buttons from the unity panel?
<ActionParsnip> onborad: how much RAM do you have and how much swap space do you have?
<onborad> Yes ,I have setting swapp partition 4000 MB
<ActionParsnip> onborad: and how much RAM do you have?
<almoxarife> dr_willis: the app you want is called 'google voice' , its the official google app, tried it, does what you wanted
<phunyguy_t430s> I changed some folders like ~/Music and ~/Videos to symlinks to remote folders, and now they are removed for some reason from the "Computer" section in the side-panel of Nautilus.  Is there an easy way to restore that?
<onborad> 2GiB
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: when you are looking at the files and folders in the place you want, add it as a bookmark
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, then it adds it to the Bookmarks section, not the Computer section
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: you can rename the bookmark if it gets a different name
<phunyguy_t430s> looks messy
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  problem is  you cant dial out with it from a tablet since it uses the phones dialer. also on a phone with no sim it wont dial out either.  found an app called talktone that gets around  the  issue. but the sound quality is poor
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: it wont connect, as i notice the status bar saying" server not found"
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  it can ring on incoming calls on her tablet ;)
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: how do you mean the 'computer section'?
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, open Nautilus
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: can you confirm server for google talk/voice is "talk.l.google.com" ?
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: ok
<phunyguy_t430s> In the left panel, there is a section labeled "Computer"
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  unless ive totally missed a feature of the thing. ;)
<phunyguy_t430s> THe links are missing from there, ActionParsnip
<phunyguy_t430s> I want to put them back
<phunyguy_t430s> if I add it as a bookmark again, it comes up under the "Bookmarks" section, and not "Computer"
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: not had to use that tbh, i've always used the bookmarks, also makes the bookmarked thing appear in the quik menu in the nautilus icon in the Unity launcher
<phunyguy_t430s> I also noticed that I moved the original videos folder instead of deleting it, and it moved THAT up to Bookmarks as well, and the apps that looked in there last, followed that folder to the new location.
<phunyguy_t430s> so it's very odd.
<phunyguy_t430s> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132387/how-to-create-a-bookmark-under-computer-in-the-sidebar-of-the-nautilus-file-ma  <---- ActionParsnip
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, are they still listed in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, I believe that gnome is "smart" enough to remove the entries from user-dirs when the dir doesn't exist. which would occur momentarily when you remove the directory before adding the symlink
<phunyguy_t430s> escott, in there they got changed to "$HOME/" with nothing after it
<phunyguy_t430s> escott, I am curious if that will happen if the symlink becomes invalid due to network outage.
<phunyguy_t430s> I guess we shall see
<atlus> how can I find and install "rndis_wlan"
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, yeah sometimes it helps to knock gnome unconscious before doing anything
<phunyguy_t430s> About to find out, dropping the sshfs share real quick.
<yhusha> md5 matches
<atlus> can anyone help me install rndis_wlan for my wifi adapter :/
<phunyguy_t430s> gonna reboot and see if it still acts up
<phunyguy_t430s> but so far so good
<phunyguy_t430s> brb
<yhusha> so again the md5 matches, iso verified and its all typed right.... http://pastebin.com/02Z0ap8M
<RickZilla> What's the best way to install a .deb file in ubuntu 12.10?
<phunyguy_t430s> escott, it borked it.  And when I connected sshfs, the bookmarks came up but under Bookmarks instead.
<onborad> ActionParsnip:?
<yhusha> dpkg -i <filename>
<bazhang> RickZilla, the package manager. installing some random debs from the internet is not a good idea
<onborad> ActionParsnip:2GiB
<RickZilla> bazhang: Thx, it's not a random deb
<bazhang> RickZilla, what is it, and from where
<RickZilla> Google play, straight from google
<RickZilla> to upload music there
<bazhang> from their repos then
<phunyguy_t430s> HAH!  Just need a xdg-user-dirs-update --force in my script.
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, you are probably thought the terminator was evil, but it was only trying to help prevent john conner from accessing a broken symlink
<phunyguy_t430s> win.  that brought them right back
<phunyguy_t430s> WIN!
<phunyguy_t430s> I am happy.
<ActionParsnip> onborad: I saw
<phunyguy_t430s> Hmmm, Google Talk in Empathy keeps keeling over and requiring me to grant access again as well.
<WishArt> Howdy, any way to enable "GRUB Location" tab on boot-repair? :)
<WishArt> I read on manual we can use "GRUB Location" & "GRUB Option" but they both are grey on mine.
<escott> onborad, you have 4GB swap and 2GiB ram?
<WishArt> Or... anyone experienced problem with GParted on Ubuntu LiveCD 12.04?
<onborad> escott, Yes
<escott> onborad, what is the output of df -h
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, yeah i ended up giving up on that entirely
<WishArt> After tried GParted suddenly my GRUB corrupted.
<phunyguy_t430s> escott, that good, huh?  Do you use two-level auth with Google?
<ActionParsnip> WishArt: you can chroot to the installed OS from the liveCD and reinstate Grub
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, bit of a mixed blessing... it uses the standard google authentication (thats nice central management at google and passwords no longer saved on disk), but google auto times that out every couple months, and oh yeah its completely broken
<phunyguy_t430s> its more than every couple months for me
<phunyguy_t430s> more like once a week or so
<WishArt> There's exclamation mark on both ubuntu & swap partitions.
<RickZilla> Man I wish I could switch to ubuntu full time
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, thats the "its completely broken" i have no doubt that its on the google side... they are doing something to disable it, but its a real pain. especially since I dont actually *know* what my google password is
<WishArt> Ok, I will googling it ActionParsnip, tyvm :)
<phunyguy_t430s> doing something to disable it, as in disabling Empathy's connection?
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, i think you can still setup an empathy account within empathy and not through online accounts
<phunyguy_t430s> escott, I cannot
<phunyguy_t430s> unless there is a trick
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, yes. or to invalidate whatever cookie google gives gnome/empathy for login
<lukavecki> is there any hacks to getting acpi working on older dell laptops?
<lukavecki> (specifically an inspiron 2650)
<kvothetech> lukavecki: laptop-mode-tools and stuff maybe
<kvothetech> escott: you don't know your own password?
<escott> kvothetech, no
<kvothetech> lol ok odd but ok
<escott> kvothetech, well if i could remember it, it would be too short.
<XMLnewbi> If I was trying to set up a cron job, I have 2 .sh files; how do I go about setting them up? im on ubuntu server
<kvothetech> escott: keypass/lastpass or whatever?
<WishArt> Sorry ActionParship, chroot is for fixing GParted problem or activate all Boot-Repair tab?
<kvothetech> escott: and 4 words has the entropy of a ton of random characters especially if you seperate them with punctuation
<escott> kvothetech, password hasher just so i dont have to lug around the keys database. but yeah
<escott> XMLnewbi, you would crontab -e and then list your scripts in the entries
<XMLnewbi> Should i just copy and paste useing nano?
<phunyguy_t430s> I usually use random keyboard combinations for my passwords, like a set of 4 repeated 3 times, while holding the shift key for one of the 4-key passes, and making sure a number key is included as one of the 4 keyboard keys in the set.
<phunyguy_t430s> for example 6yhn6yhn^YHN
<escott> XMLnewbi, no. you should call the scripts in cron. as a general rule your crontab entry should be short enough that you can run it manually outside of cron
<phunyguy_t430s>  but that is offtopic.
<XMLnewbi> is there  a way to just upload some php on my server with these cron jobs?      crontab -e  just keeps opening a new nano txt file  in temp
<WishArt> Mmm... how to give root to nautilus?
<escott> WishArt, grrrrrr... can we help you find another way to do what you need
<sinecode_> WishArt, you should be able to launch it from terminal via 'sudo nautilus'
<escott> XMLnewbi, and you add your line to that and save and exit
<escott> sinecode_, WishArt NO NO NO
<escott> sinecode_, DO NOT run gui applications with sudo
<escott> !gksudo | sinecode_
<ubottu> sinecode_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sinecode_> always worked for me ^^, but cheers :D
<WishArt> Hi escott, actually this happened while I follow tutorial to resize the swap partition using GParted, since then I can access linux partition from LiveCD.
<WishArt> I see sinecode, then I have done it but somehow I still can see my linux partition.
<escott> WishArt, what do you need to do with nautilus that you are unable to do. we can give you the command line commands to accomplish that
<WishArt> Thanks escott, I need to get access to my linux partition from LiveCD
<escott> WishArt, but why as root?
<WishArt> Because now I can't access my linux partition escott :)
<phunyguy_t430s> WishArt, the question was, WHY do you need access to your linux partition.
<phunyguy_t430s> WHAT are you trying to accomplish.
<phunyguy_t430s> the end goal.
<WishArt> Because I need to fix GRUB file, phunyguy_t430s. Right now i can't boot to my Ubuntu.
<escott> WishArt, you should be able to access the installed partition through nautilus without root privs. if thats not working send us the output of "mount"
<WishArt> After using GParted.
<escott> WishArt, you won't be able to do anything with grub through nautilus anyways
<phunyguy_t430s> oh boy, sounds like fun.
<WishArt> Yep I think that way too but I can't find it,escott. Do you think GParted inactivate the partition?
<totemuegerli> those network manager changed osmethign
<onborad> is work
<totemuegerli> before upgrade my dhcp range was 10.42.43.0 -2555 now it changed to 10.42.0.0 range
<escott> WishArt, what did you do with gparted. I know you were talking to AP, but I don't know what you ddi
<totemuegerli> where can i edit those weird error
<WishArt> escott, I resize my swap partition.
<escott> totemuegerli, usually you get your ip via DHCP so look to your router
<onborad> escott:4 swap , hibernate button were show .
<lukavecki> man crontab
<WishArt> following one tutorial on ubuntu forum, escott
<escott> totemuegerli, before you left earlier what was the last thing you said. i had something i was going to tell you
<totemuegerli> no
<totemuegerli> i get my ip range over ubuntu
<totemuegerli> my ubuntu is my router
<escott> totemuegerli, so your dhcp server is giving out a different range. it would be in /etc/dhcpd.conf or something like that
<Nach0z> woo linux routeres
<Nach0z> *routers
<onborad> ActionParsnip and escott : thanks!
<shevnajat> hello
<escott> WishArt, that is rather vague. but ok. do you see the ubuntu system in nautilus?
<escott> WishArt, also not clear why resizing swap would break grub
<WishArt> Yes I see LiveCD system, but not installed Ubuntu system.
<WishArt> Yes I see LiveCD system, but not installed Ubuntu system, escott.
<escott> WishArt, well start by sending the output of "sudo parted -l"
<bulletrulz> HELP!!
<bulletrulz> how to open terminal with keyboard
<WishArt> Yep, the tutorial said it would be fine as well. But when I did the step GParted sent error at the end, escott. And "sudo parted -l" only give cursor here.
<escott> WishArt, well what was that error
<WishArt> It's like GParted failed to do the task or something.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: CTRL+ALT+T
<WishArt> It's like GParted failed to do the task or something, escott
<WishArt> Let me try the same step to get the error message & back to you ok, escott.
<escott> WishArt, did it fail to notify the kernel of the new table?
<WishArt> "An error occurred while applying the operations", escott.
<WishArt> Woow... mainteance is coming.
<extraymond> Hi, I have a problem.
<extraymond> Im using ubuntu 12.10 on Amd a10-5800k cpu with a dedicated graphic card.
<extraymond> Can I switch between APU and Nvidia at login screen?
<extraymond> It seems fglrx and nvidia driver cant coexist.
<WishArt> "An error occurred while applying the operations", escott.
<blackshirt> what is the best way to know total memory consumed by some application
<escott> WishArt, thats not helpful at all
<escott> blackshirt, thats a bit hard to calculate
<blackshirt> escott: so, what best tool to know ?
<escott> blackshirt, there are couple metrics listed in things like "top" or gnome-system-monitor that are relevant
<WishArt> Yeah, sorry. The error messages don't give enough clue :(
<WishArt> Yeah, sorry. The error messages don't give enough clue escott :(
<escott> WishArt, if you look back through the error messages you should see others
<WishArt> You mean there should be another error message, escott?
<imachine> hello
<escott> WishArt, yes
<imachine> I have a question about Ubuntu and vserver
<WishArt> Mmm... let me try again, escott
<imachine> is this the place to ask or should I go to #ubuntu-server ?
<ActionParsnip> imachine: ask in both
<imachine> ActionParsnip: I have a debian squeeze install with 3 vservers. Can I painlessly (i.e. set up/config vservers on ubuntu server box, copy the vserver bodies from debian, start services, profit) migrate that to Ubuntu Server 12.04.* ?
<imachine> ActionParsnip: i.e., can I run debian squeeze inside of ubuntu-12.04 server?
<xbun2x2012`> hey anyone out there feel like helping a noob out with an old laptop??
<xbun2x2012`> uh herro a preese
<ActionParsnip> imachine: if the virtualization is the same, should be ok
<ActionParsnip> xbun2x2012`: ask away
<jx-w__> hello
<xbun2x2012`> sweet okay i got a vid card thats not supported any more i tried the binary drivers i have xubuntu 11.04 i think precise  pangolin my card is an ati radeon x1400 mobility i haven´t loaded up linux o/s for a couple years so very novice but i understand enough to have system running and its running nice i just need a little help with  that and the built in audio system... its playing out of speakers
<xbun2x2012`> but i cannot get the built in to work... i been trying for a week before i come here... and i remember fglrx runs the older cards but i think something to do with the coding of the new release dont support how old this thing is and it would be nice to get graphics running a little better and even a few pointers would be appreciated maybe some updates latst version os i installed was 8.04
<xbun2x2012`> and i remember how awesome you guys are and like a challenge and u always last resort so any help would be awesome as hell
<xbun2x2012`> i hate windows linux > all me like customizability and flexibility
<xbun2x2012`> and freeness and would love to learn coding also :D
<xbun2x2012`> very fast learner i am
<xbun2x2012`> i can pull up a paste bin and give you a lspci -_-
<ActionParsnip> xbun2x2012`: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<xbun2x2012`> sec
<xbun2x2012`> precise
<xbun2x2012`> -_0
<xbun2x2012`> quantal quetzal run really laggy so i did intall xubuntu with xfce4 cause i knew it would run faster plus its a little more minimalistic... if i could get ubuntu running with the right drivers i think it would run pretty smooth
<imachine> ActionParsnip: vserver and vserver. maybe the vserver revision might differ.
<xbun2x2012`> i enjoy gnome tho... nice project if i can get it working i would re-install for gnome to work i enjoy the  effects way better than anything you could ever pay for and i would love to contribute been a few years so im noob as hell but i got a general understanding of everything
<ActionParsnip> xbun2x2012`: you can use Gnome apps in XFCE
<xbun2x2012`> yea i know but its not the gnome desktop environment ... they both run python code right???
<ActionParsnip> xbun2x2012`: absolutely
<xbun2x2012`> please forgive if im wrong noob as hell been a couple years
<xbun2x2012`> sweet
<ActionParsnip> xbun2x2012`: what video chip do you use?
<xbun2x2012`> ? ati radeon x1300
<xbun2x2012`> it old
<WishArt> escott, still get the same error message only :/
<ActionParsnip> xbun2x2012`: i believe that will run with the open source driver
<xbun2x2012`> this help you my friend? http://pastebin.com/RSfjRMD4
<xbun2x2012`> yea bro i thought that but i went to play quakelive and get like 20 fps when i know vid card could so max it at 125
<xbun2x2012`> it runs nice but when i start up something video related it just joggy and sucky
<xbun2x2012`> sad for me propriety drivers not supported anymore :(
<xbun2x2012`> and i dont trust alot of websites you know... dont know what you get off the net now adays
<xbun2x2012`> lol and when i tried the old fglrx drivers screensaver didn´t even come on
<stroodlepup> what are backports for?
<xbun2x2012`> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<bobweaver> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<xbun2x2012`> this not working right only for plugged in speakers also it would be awesome get it working on this old laptop cause aside the fact of the graphics and the built in speaker systems not working they did an awesome job on the  operating systems in the past years runs great
<atlus> anyone using live wallpaper?
<ReAzem> Can my virt machine and the host have two diff hostnames?
<bobweaver> atlus,  but I do hear things about it that and also  variety
<WishArt> Is there any other recommended partition beside GParted?
<xbun2x2012`> especially for something over 10 years old... im so waiting to get me a new device... it will most def get linux on it i no like a big a corperation they try  to sneak on you too a much
<bobweaver> ReAzem,  yes
<bobweaver> ReAzem,  you can dridge networks ect
<bobweaver> bridge *
<atlus> I tried to use the ppa to install it but it fails? I am using 12.10 not sure whats going on
<bobweaver> atlus,  for variety or live wallpaper ?
<atlus> live wallpaper
<atlus> I wish it was available through the software center
<bobweaver> atlus,  this is ppa that is on omg ?
<ReAzem> bah... network issues >.> nobody's hostname is working on my network lol
<atlus> yes
<ReAzem> bobweaver, thanks. ill look into it.
<xbun2x2012`> @atlus no but that sounds wicked if i could get the stupid old old drivers to work... my  only solution i think would be to use an old release as  proprietaryd river
<xbun2x2012`> driver
<bobweaver> atlus,  I just heard about live wallpaper my self not sure if I am best d-bugger for you
<ActionParsnip> ReAzem: can you ping IPs?
<ReAzem> ActionParsnip, for some of the devices, yes. for others, no. >.>
<pubudu_> hi there
<WishArt> Any partition tool on terminal, may be?
<bobweaver> hello pubudu_  :)
<ReAzem> ActionParsnip, they are all on the same router... no static ip setup.
<pubudu_> im packaging a ruby application for ubuntu/debian using debuild
<pubudu_> there's a statement like this in my Makefile under install:
<pubudu_>  @grep -q Debian /etc/lsb-release || grep -q Ubuntu /etc/lsb-release; if [ $$? -eq 0 ]; then install -m 0755 durga-agent.init-debian /etc/init.d/durga-agentd; fi
<bobweaver> pubudu_,  branch ?
<bobweaver> got one ^^
<pubudu_> but at the end /etc/init.d/durga-agentd file is not included on the .deb file
<xbun2x2012`> ActionParsnip: so u think no hope for ancient machine???
<pubudu_> but the file gets created in /etc/init.d when i issue a 'make install'
<pubudu_> can somebody help me out with this please?
<bobweaver> pubudu_,  got a branch or is it on git launchpad ect ?
<pubudu_> hi bobweaver !
<pubudu_> no i just got the .tar.gz file
<bobweaver> pubudu_,  you know that you can just stick make file in debian/rules   right ?  is that how you are doing this ?
<bobweaver> pubudu_,  this sounds to me like it is a v.long question :)
<orlok> Does anybody know of a way to load a ufw configuration from a file?
<orlok> load/save
<orlok> I need to reset my ufw firewall if it deviates from a standard configuration, needs to be verified every 60 minutes
<bobweaver> pubudu_,  just make sure that you use the ${DESTDIR} var all the time so that it installs to binary and not to local system
<ActionParsnip> xbun2x2012`: you could upgrade the video if it is a deskop pc
<pubudu_> bobweaver, my rules file has just this 'dh $@'
<bobweaver> pubudu_,  cool then  so you have a Makefile at source layer.
<pubudu_> bobweaver, indeed :)
<bobweaver> pubudu_,  not sure that I can help unless you have a branch or something like that
<bobweaver> pubudu_,  you are making sure that you are installing to source and not local in make file correct ?
<pubudu_> bobweaver, i think you may be able to
<pubudu_> bobweaver, all the install commands gets executed except the above
<xbun2x2012`> @ActionParsnip it a laptop :(
<xbun2x2012`> it an inspiron e1505
<bobweaver> #!/usr/bin/make  all:  install :    cp -r source_code  $(DESTDIR)/some/place/for/end/user             instead of path that is  "some/place/for/end/user "
<ActionParsnip> xbun2x2012`: yeah kinda thought that
<Staiden> Im looking for an open source free alternative to cpanel, anyone have any suggestions? We wanted to use open panel but we cant get it installed on precise
<bobweaver> like that I think pubudu_  look it up
<xbun2x2012`> its nice the os runs fast but i know it run waaaaaaay faster >:)
<WishArt> I got another clue while clicking information on partition, said "e2label: no such fileor directory while trying to open /dev/sda5 Couldn't find valid superblock.
<WishArt> I got another clue while clicking information on partition, said "e2label: no such fileor directory while trying to open /dev/sda5 Couldn't find valid superblock, escott.
<ActionParsnip> Staiden: ebax maybe
<ActionParsnip> ebox, sorry
<xbun2x2012`> @ActionParsnip the only thing i can think of was to use the 9.06 or something like that its close... not that good with remembering numbers... but i dont think the os support one that old
<ActionParsnip> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<xbun2x2012`> i can go back and try again and give you the errors i got or something
<bobweaver> pubudu_,  you could also well ....... there is also *alot* of other things that you can choose to do . :) good luck
<xbun2x2012`> i think something to do with x.org :(
<bobweaver> pubudu_,  also pbuilder is one of my best friends in the whole wide world .
<Staiden> thanks guys for the input
<xbun2x2012`> @ActionParsnip i find this? http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html
<bobweaver> Staiden, I also hear good things about ISPConfig
<bobweaver> Staiden,  but I am not ser er dude TBH tried it one or two times
<bobweaver> anyone know anything about xsession handling ? ?
<bobweaver> everytime that I build package of Unity and intall from my own ppa  the stupid machine errors our saying "failed to load session ubuntu"
<bobweaver> VBox ^^
<bobweaver> so I can not press ctrl+alt+f-whatever to get to tty to fix . and not sure why this is happening it is driving me banana's
<bobweaver> well maybe I can in virtual box just not sure how to send keys like that it just drops to tty on host :/
<WishArt> Nvm, I'm reinstalling the ubuntu :D I think the partitions corrupted already.
<heoyea> bobweaver: in VBox is hostkey+alt+f1 to go to tty
<bobweaver> Oh yeah Oo
<bobweaver> still dont solve the mystery of the xsession bannana'a but thanks heoyea
<bobweaver> here is my ppa
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/ubuntutv
<agrester> Have a problem with lightdm-gtk-greeter on Xubuntu, anyone with experience in that?
<heoyea> bobweaver: try looking at an existing session on ur machine and copy it as an example
<heoyea> bobweaver: maybe this helps also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<bobweaver> heoyea,  yeah that was the first thing that I did and it works wonders on metal on other computer just not with  ppa
<rocsteady> Does anyone know a command to search for the location of particular installed libraries? and their header files?
<rocsteady> in ubuntu
<heoyea> rocsteady: u can use apt-file
<bobweaver> heoyea,  yeah that is what I do not get the xsession on my tv (ubuntu tv old code) works 100% and all I did was make simple package for that following sed guide
<bobweaver> heoyea,  at 1st I though maybe it was that. then I just installed package one by one and everytime that I make package for Unity 3d or 2d this happens
<bobweaver> maybe I missed something reading again
<kdccb> hi friends
<kdccb> how to connet video chating
<JamesNZ> kdccb: Skype :P
<kdccb> how to chat video chat in ubuntu 12.10
<JamesNZ> kdccb: Skype not working?
<bobweaver> kdccb,  google hangout also works well after installing plugin
<kdccb> no james iam trying...thanks
<frustro> trying to play a midi file from lmms to a usb midi adapter and output all 16 channels to a yamaha sound bank.  For the life of  me I cannot figure out how to get the patchbay in lack control setup.  anyone use jack and midi?
<kdccb> skype is not there in ubuntu software centre
<JamesNZ> kdccb: Try from skype.com
<JamesNZ> That worked for me on Fedora :)
<kdccb> ok i will try
<heoyea> chatroulette
<syberskater> sup?
<agrester> Basically I set lightdm-gtk-greeter to have a backround=path and for some reason the background at the greeter stage has this bizarre pixelated noise and it looks like distortion...
<syberskater> hey i got a question for one of you guys.
<timfrost> !ask |  syberskater
<ubottu> syberskater: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrTechToo> Hey
<gustav__> I'm having really slow resolution of DNS addresses, what's going on?
<heoyea> gustav__: u can use google or opendns
<kvothetech> gustav__: 4.2.2.2 and 8.8.8.8
<Magiobiwan> Google DNS is 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<gustav__> Much faster...
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf        is the web faster?
<gustav__> My resolve.conf has set DNS to 127.0.0.1 but I don't know what is serving those requests? :)
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: dnsmasq
<Magiobiwan> Evidently you have a DNS Server on your computer...
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Yep.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: if you run the command I gave, is it better?
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: You erased my resolv.conf. -.-"
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Yes, it's better.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<gustav__> quantal.
<syberskater> whats up??
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head        should make it stick
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: also run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.4.4" | sudo tee /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/body
<syberskater> hey i got a question.
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Done. Thanks.
<xbun2x2012`> hey actionparsnip ... i find this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692297 trying it out gonna see what happen
<JamesNZ> syberskater: Just ask :)
<whitewind> Hi everyone! I was trying to find a right place to moan about this bug, but didn`t find the right place, so you`re my last hope )) My problem is that I got 1920x1080 15" screen. So can you imagine that little fonts and buttons? Increasing font size is not helping - top panel in unity is small, icons everywhere are way to small to see them. So, my question is: what can be done here, where to ask developers to fix it. High
<whitewind> dpi screens becoming more common, so, IMHO, it`s important. Huh, thanks ))) Feeling better )))
<orlok> DUnno, but what sort of screen?
 * orlok just bought a 17" widescreen laptop cos it was the only one he could find better than 1366x768
<whitewind> Just a notebook screen, good TN+film
<notwist> whitewind: you can change the size of icons as well, i dont't see the problem. make the fonts and icons bigger and you're set
<orlok> what brand/model?
<whitewind> how can i change icons in applications?
<whitewind> It`s ASUS N56VZ
<whitewind> I don`t know exact model
<ActionParsnip> whitewind: set a higher lower DPI and the fonts will get bigger, or set the font size bigger in appearance
<doug_> Anyone know of a program that lets you see where and how many bad sectors are on your hard driver?
<whitewind> Yeah, already done it, but it is not making the panel bigger, some texts are cropped by element bounding box
<notwist> doug_: man fsck?
<TakeItEZ> doug_: "badblocks" from e2fsprogs package
<heoyea> doug_: think gnome-disk-utility has a scan option
<frankko> hi, i updated my system and now i am stuck in CLI
<yellowdog> Hi everyone!
<frankko> quantal
<doug_> I tried loading badblocks but didnt know how to get it going.
<doug_> I guess I am used to Windows where you just click on it and it starts
<TakeItEZ> doug_: read "man badblocks" its a cli-program
<notwist> doug_: cli-program means you run it from the terminal
<frankko> (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
<frankko> that is the first of my three errors
<frankko> how to purge the entire xorg and all its packages and reinstall them=
<frankko> what packages would i have to reinstall
<frankko> i think it is a missing dependency or something
<_abc_> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<_abc_> !Remaster
<_abc_> !remastering
<_abc_> !Remastering
<_abc_> sigh
<heoyea> frankko: guessing ur video drivers
<frankko> ill reboot
<heoyea> _abc_: remastersys ?
<frankko> heoyea: yeah it would seem like the most logical packagem but i have tried reinstalling xorg-intel
<frankko> ok hope this works now
<frankko> oh darn... that did not work
<frankko> Fatal server error: Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices
<frankko> i do not feel like reinstalling again..
<heoyea> frankko: dont got sperated paritions?
<Onixs> is this the proper way to dd the ISO on a flash drive dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/disk2 bs=4096 ?
<Onixs> is this the proper way to dd the ISO on a flash drive >>   dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/disk2 bs=4096 ?
<heoyea> sure
<heoyea> if u want a progress bar
<heoyea> u can do
<heoyea> dd if=linux.iso | pv | dd of=/dev/disk
<herobubba> what would cause a wireless adapter to work one time on ubuntu then quit, but still work in windows?
<heoyea> just make sure u install pv
<heoyea> 1st
<Onixs> heoyea : bs=XXXX not needed ?
<heoyea> Onixs: not really is optional
<Onixs> Alright then… Thanks!
<Onixs> what does "pv" do anyway
<TakeItEZ> Onixs: bs=4k speeds dd a bit up, bettter than default bs=512
<frankko> this crap should be fixable somehow
<lwizardl> does anyone know of any benchmarking software (prefer to be lightweight and bootable) that can do part testing like ram, etc
<Onixs> so "bs=4096" same  "bs=4k" ?
<heoyea> lwizardl: ultimate boot cd?
<TakeItEZ> Onixs: yes
<lwizardl> heoyea, do you know if that has a option to save the output tests ? like even if just plain text
<heoyea> lwizardl: think so havent use it in a long time
<frankko> hehe if this works i will lol so hard
<frankko> i did a dpkg -i on all packages in the apt cache
<Afroman> hello everyone
<Afroman> :)
<herobubba> hello
<WXZ> how come the pidgin icon is kind of dynamic as an application launcher icon?
<WXZ> if you rename it, and set it as an application launcher again, it will look really weird
<Afroman> all new radio station LiquidSound RADIO Psy Psy Psy Psy Psy Psy Trence Trence Trence 90's music too -------> http://myradiostream.com/liquidsoundradio
<TakeItEZ> Afroman: no (link-)spam here please
<Afroman> ok :)
<herobubba> would it be alright to ask my question again yet? there are a few more people in here now
<WXZ> http://i48.tinypic.com/ejio06.png vs http://i49.tinypic.com/24w8sb6.png
<WXZ> it's the same icon but in different directories, can someone explain this?
<herobubba> sorry but i dunno
<heoyea> WXZ: might be the window thats active gets the different icon
<WXZ> heoyea: it's not a window, it's a custom application launcher icon
<heoyea> WXZ: once u launch it, it uses the apps icon
<WXZ> heoyea: no, I found out the problem from pidgin
<WXZ> heoyea: gnome seeks out the 24x24 icon automatically
<WXZ> and displays that instead
<g0tcha> hey guys, ive added a second port number to my ubuntu server sshd, but i still get 'connection refused' when i try to use it
<g0tcha> any ideas?
<xrfang> hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 on macmini, it is working fine except the wifi card does not work.   Drivers (broadcom 43xx) seems loaded (from hwinfo), but no wlan0 interface, any help pls?
<TakeItEZ> g0tcha: did you restart sshd? did you check if it really listens there?
<g0tcha> TakeItEZ, i restarted it and i tried to ssh to it using that port, anything else i can check?
<TakeItEZ> g0tcha: sudo lsof -i :"portno"  on the server to check if it listens.
<TakeItEZ> g0tcha: do you have any filtering rules on that new port active?
<g0tcha> TakeItEZ, it gave me this "lsof: unacceptable port specification in: -i :"
<g0tcha> TakeItEZ, the firewall is off right now if thats what you meant
<TakeItEZ> g0tcha: sudo lsof -i :"portno"  portno= the portnumber
<TakeItEZ> g0tcha: sudo lsof -i :22
<TakeItEZ> g0tcha: sudo lsof -i :12345
<TakeItEZ> whatever port you use
<g0tcha> aah lol ok one sec
<myhero> TakeItEZ: srry i got disconnected......TakeItEZ: hii....i tried yesterday but failed to connect laptop and mobile over wifi....guide me,,,,,i have installed openssh-server on laptop and ez file explorer on mobile....on doing ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ssh localhost as told by you to test server it gives error ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<TakeItEZ> myhero: 1st. you don't use "sudo ssh"
<g0tcha> TakeItEZ, yes, i see results from prt 22 bt not from my new port
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ok
<TakeItEZ> g0tcha: check logs why it did not bind to the alternate port
<Argure> are you running ssh on port 22?
<g0tcha> TakeItEZ, where are these types of logs located?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: does sshd run/listen? "sudo lsof -i  :22"
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ssh localhost ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ localhost localhost: command not found still errors
<g0tcha> Argure, yes, port 22 is active and i can use it, im trying to add another port so i can forward it in my router
<TakeItEZ> g0tcha: /var/log/.... syslog or daemon.log i gues
<TakeItEZ> s
<Argure> what if you $ cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<Argure> i.e., how did you bind the ports?
<TakeItEZ> g0tcha: grep Port /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<heoyea> myhero: should be ssh username@192.168.1.xxx
<TakeItEZ> myhero: does sshd run/listen? "sudo lsof -i  :22"
<TakeItEZ> myhero: and no, "ssh localhost" is fine
<myhero> TakeItEZ: what do u want me to do ? i did sudo lsof -i :22 then nothing happening and when did sudo lsof -i then received lots of msgs
<psychopathic> anyone here have divx movies ?
<psychopathic> i need action
<TakeItEZ> myhero: no output from "sudo lsof -i  :22"? then "sudo service ssh restart"
<mudkiller> hi guys
<myhero> TakeItEZ: http://pastebin.com/sTJXDzxU
<Boreeas> For some reason, mouse input only registers in one window. If I for example place a terminal above it and try to highlight text in the terminal, text in the other window will be selected
<Boreeas> Keyboard input still works fine though
<Boreeas> Any idea why this could be?
<gipzo> Hello guys. I have a problem. I got 3" kiosk printer NP-3512 (from Nippon Primex) and ubuntu server system. I've got all drivers for printer installed and set media size to 72x120 mm. But when I print something it is always offsetted, so on my check i have 1.4cm space, then 60mm of trimmed page and then another 0.6 space
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo service ssh restart stop: Unknown job: ssh start: Unknown job: ssh
<TakeItEZ> myhero: did you restart ssh, any errors or messages at all?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<myhero> TakeItEZ: i installed it yesterday
<TakeItEZ> myhero: apt-cache policy openssh-server | grep -i insta
<myhero> TakeItEZ: http://pastebin.com/hBEMKUtN
<TakeItEZ> myhero: so you didn't install it yesterday
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache policy openssh-server | grep -i insta   Installed: 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1.....i installed it yesterday.....
<gipzo> And I was printing black 72x120mm rectangle... postscript file
<TakeItEZ> myhero: according to your last pastebin: you installed it 4 minutes ago. but nvm
<kroosec> Ubuntu 12.10, problem with X.org since yesterday's update. When I start the computer, I get an error message about running in low graphics mode that looks like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/AiwJH.png
<myhero> TakeItEZ: terminal is open from yesterday...i didnt shut system down
<TakeItEZ> myhero: "sudo lsof -i :22" again, it has to give output now
<kroosec> Here is the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/NY9P9rHi
<TakeItEZ> myhero: if not, "sudo service ssh start"
<myhero> TakeItEZ: have faith in me......its my work....and any wrong sentences will take to nowhere
<kroosec> Any idea about this xorg problem ? I have intel graphic cards if that helps
<myhero> TakeItEZ: take me to nowhere
<myhero> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo lsof -i :22 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo service ssh start start: Unknown job: ssh ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo service ssh restart stop: Unknown job: ssh start: Unknown job: ssh ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<frankko> heoyea, It worked =D
<frankko> im in x now
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<TakeItEZ> myhero:  service --status-all 2>&1 |grep ssh
<vittorio55> ciao
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ service --status-all 2>&1 | grep ssh  [ - ]  ssh
<vittorio55> !list
<ubottu> vittorio55: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TakeItEZ> myhero: why the heck does ssh refuse to start....    "sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server"
<almoxarife> myhero: did you install 'vsftpd' already? you want to serve up on linux and the android, correct?
<gipzo> Where could I find people, that know somethink about CUPS+Ubuntu+Kiosk thermal printers
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: i'd suggest using sftp/ssh instead of vsftpd. but his ssh refuses to work...
<myhero> TakeItEZ: http://pastebin.com/prahEKt0 and almoxarife no idint installed vsftpd...
<myhero> *i didn't*
<frankko> heoyea, You are the guy making youtube videos about cli apps, right?
<myhero> heoyea: [13:38] <heoyea> myhero: should be ssh username@192.168.1.xxx ....how to look for it ?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<TakeItEZ> myhero: ignore that, as long as ssh doesn't run at all, you don't need to try to connet to it
<almoxarife> myhero: you have ufw installed and running, do you understand it?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: and if it runs, "ssh localhost" for testing purposes it ok
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service ssh start initctl: Unknown job: ssh  Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start ssh
<TakeItEZ> myhero: lsb_release -sc
<myhero> almoxarife: no....
<almoxarife> myhero: sudo service ssh start
<myhero> TakeItEZ: quantal
<heoyea> myhero: echo $USERNAME and ifconfig
<myhero> almoxarife: unknown job: ssh
<almoxarife> myhero: ufw is a firewall, you may be denying yourself incoming connections which you need if you are running a server,
<TakeItEZ> myhero: "sudo apt-get purge openssh-server && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<heoyea> frankko: i dont have any videos
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: all way to complicated, remove all that and install 'vsftpd'
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: nobody really want to setup and use ftp today ;)
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: and ssh is a simple and secure alternative, but his ssh seems to be broken (whyever)
<almoxarife> myhero: ufw rules may not be seen working if you make a connection to localhost, but they will apply to connections from the network
<myhero> TakeItEZ: http://pastebin.com/ABZM5KHM
<MasterOfDisaster> TakeItEZ: well it hasn't reached the painlevel of the original sendmail yet...
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: its not ftp, its sftp
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: tools for android are the same, andftp/es-file-ex
<frankko> heoyea, oh ok..
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: vsftpd is ftp, not sftp
<myhero> almoxarife: ok but what to do with firewall incase its refusing connections
<myhero> ????
<TakeItEZ> MasterOfDisaster: well, sendmail is fine (until you have to configure it)
<myhero> heoyea: http://pastebin.com/ce1VPGgk [13:57] <heoyea> myhero: echo $USERNAME and ifconfig
<qkit> evening guys
<myhero> almoxarife: TakeItEZ heoyea so now what to do ??
<qkit> guys when i choose add printing in my ubuntu 12.04 i didnt see there is a lpd option available, was it i missing some package?
<almoxarife> myhero: who installed ufw and why?
<heoyea> myhero: is this the pc ur connecting to?
<myhero> almoxarife: i didnt installed it.....if u want then i'll remove it.....tell me how ?
<Guest82933> Come on livejasmin chat asking for them to accept bitcoin. On livejasmin: do you accept bitcoin?
<myhero> heoyea: this is my laptop....
<almoxarife> myhero: sudo apt-get remove ufw
<TakeItEZ> myhero: "sudo /usr/sbin/sshd &"
<heoyea> myhero: u need to run those commands on the pc u want to connect to to get the info
<myhero> almoxarife: removed it
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: i see what you mean. its not sftpd, but what about the issue you been having with ssh?
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: i see what you mean. its not sftpd, but what about the issue you been having with ssh? myhero... been having
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: the ssh-issue is the thing to solve first
<heoyea> myhero: and is echo $USERNAME  not just $username
<almoxarife> myhero: sudo purge ssh* , what is listed before you commit
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /usr/sbin/sshd & [1] 13302 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ Missing privilege separation directory: /var/run/sshd now the username is disappeared and when i hit return key then  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /usr/sbin/sshd & [1] 13302 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ Missing privilege separation directory: /var/run/sshd
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife:  see his http://pastebin.com/ABZM5KHM
<qkit> any idea?
<qkit> i dont have the lpd option when i try to install my network printer
<TakeItEZ> myhero:" sudo mkdir /var/run/sshd"
<myhero> heoyea: $USERNAME nothing returns
<heoyea> myhero: echo
<myhero> heoyea: just a blank line
<heoyea> ....
<myhero> heoyea: yea... echo $USERNAME nothing returns just a blank line
<heoyea> myhero: try just echo $USER then
<myhero> heoyea: command not found
<heoyea> on ur machine that u want to ssh to
<myhero> heoyea: sorry.....echo $USER returns ubuntu
<almoxarife> myhero: were you already using ssh prior to wanting to share files with the droid?
<TakeItEZ> myhero:" sudo mkdir /var/run/sshd && sudo initctrl reload-configuration"
<myhero> almoxarife: no i installed it for the 1st time in my life yesterday
<almoxarife> myhero: ok
<usr13> qkit: You will have the lpr or lpd option only if your printer is set to default.
<agostop> hello?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: then again "sudo service ssh start && sudo lsof -i :22"
<myhero> almoxarife: btw i have not purged as u said....do i purge it now ?
<Pythagoras> got problems Configuring NameVirtualHost on ubuntu
<qkit> usr13: thanks , i manage to found it. look like i need to change some setting in the printer setup path :)
<usr13> qkit: firefox localhost:631
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: what to do with ufw?
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: nothin yet
<myhero> almoxarife: do u want me to give that purge command ? TakeItEZ
<almoxarife> myhero: what TakeItEZ... said
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: first let him get ssh running, THEN we care about that
<almoxarife> myhero: no purge
<myhero> almoxarife: TakeItEZ ok
<heoyea> myhero: then u can do like ssh ubuntu@192.168.1.xxx to connect
<TakeItEZ> myhero: once again: " sudo mkdir /var/run/sshd && sudo initctrl reload-configuration"
<TakeItEZ> myhero: then again "sudo service ssh start && sudo lsof -i :22"
<myhero> TakeItEZ: [14:09] <TakeItEZ> myhero:" sudo mkdir /var/run/sshd" completes and returns nothing
<TakeItEZ> myhero: ok, go on
<myhero> TakeItEZ: so now what ?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: do you read what i wrote?
<almoxarife> i hate to say it, but this is when i appreciate yast
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: no need for yast, the openssh-server package is buggy somehow, there is already a bug-report on launchpad
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: usually installing openssh-server just does all what you need
<myhero> TakeItEZ: [14:12] <TakeItEZ> myhero:" sudo mkdir /var/run/sshd && sudo initctrl reload-configuration" cannot create directory /var/run/sshd file exists
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: and you are trouble-shooting it, something for the bug report :)]
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: yes, it was suppose to be that easy
<TakeItEZ> myhero: then again "sudo service ssh start && sudo lsof -i :22"
<Evil_Eric> so bord i got to watch drop zome
<myhero> [14:13] <TakeItEZ> myhero: then again "sudo service ssh start && sudo lsof -i :22" unknown job: ssh
<TakeItEZ> myhero: one more try " sudo rmdir /var/run/sshd && sudo initctrl reload-configuration"
<Magiobiwan> Does Ubuntu Server have an httpd preinstalled and pre-configured?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: does this run without errors?
<almoxarife> myhero: are you in a private network, meaning that you trust everyone behind your router?
<myhero> 1min plz
<usr13> myhero: lynx -dump localhost  And see.
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: if he is behind a router and hes going to wifi-hot spot the connection then give sftpd a try if this does not work, the droid app can accommodate for it, and hes a happy camper for now
<mikky> hello guys "sudo echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"  gives bash: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: Permission denied
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: i meant vsftpd
<gigglefight> kinda bizarre... i've allcated 9gb to swap however, 0% is being used.
<john__> I cant't install libsecret-1-dev which a webkit build requires
<almoxarife> gigglefight: you may never see swap used
<john__> Any ideas?
<greenit> hi, i made a live-usb stick with windows. is there a way to install additional packages on the stick from the live-mode?
<almoxarife> john__: cant means what? the error is?
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: well have fun, i'm not going to suggest using ftp to anyone :)
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: point taken
<myhero> TakeItEZ: almoxarife srry for delay...i am back now
<john__> almoxarife, I am using 12.04 precise it want's 12.11 quantal. It sais: unresolved dependences
<gigglefight> almoxarife: even if i've changed it's vm.swappiness
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: ssh server is that buggy on ubuntu?
<gigglefight> almoxarife: never? then why swap?
<almoxarife> gigglefight: i fixated on the same thing, i had swappiness at 100, and got bored before i saw anything change, :)
<almoxarife> gigglefight: sooner or later swap will be used, you wont see it
<myhero> [14:20] <TakeItEZ> myhero: one more try " sudo rmdir /var/run/sshd && sudo initctrl reload-configuration" command not found
<pizio> hola
<mikky> please someone help me with my fixing switchable GPU? it makes my fan run fast and PC really hot
<gigglefight> almoxarife: lmao. thanks. it's not all a loss though, i've done other 'tweaks' from other users. it's working a little faster. i'm kinda happy about that.
<myhero> almoxarife: its my home network...and since we are having problem....then 1st thing is clear setup then will look for security
<almoxarife> gigglefight: yesterday i saw it finally get used, but then the machine was trying to load 1.9 gig into memory too, it swapped, great
<almoxarife> gigglefight: swap tweaks :)
<TakeItEZ> myhero: did you run? " sudo rmdir /var/run/sshd && sudo initctrl reload-configuration"
<myhero> usr13: lynx is not installed
<gigglefight> almoxarife: yup. :)
<TakeItEZ> myhero: did it succeed? any errors?
<almoxarife> myhero: meaning you want to use a non secure ftp method?
<myhero> TakeItEZ: it gave initctrl: command not found
<TakeItEZ> myhero: sorry "sudo initctl reload-configuration"
<myhero> TakeItEZ: u want me to write it ith rmdir command or without it ?
<myhero> with*
<TakeItEZ> myhero:  you should have issued the rmdir already, so without
<myhero> invalid command
<myhero> now i think mkdir command was with initctrl and not initctl so we should 1st do mkdir command with initctl ?
<mikky> please someone help me with my fixing switchable GPU? it makes my fan run fast and PC really hot
<TakeItEZ> myhero: no
<myhero> ok
<myhero> so now what ?
<TakeItEZ> myhero:  "sudo initctl reload-configuration"   gives "invalid"?
<Flannel> TakeItEZ: Before you had an 'r' in ctl
<myhero> sorry i typed wrongly....now with correct command it completes and returns nothing
<TakeItEZ> Flannel: yes, then i corrected my typ
<TakeItEZ> o
<survietamine> hello
<TakeItEZ> myhero:  then" sudo service ssh start"
<survietamine> i don't understand why on my ubuntu server i have same file at /usr/share/roundcube/plugins/filesystem_attachments/filesystem_attachments.php and /var/lib/roundcube/plugins/filesystem_attachments/filesystem_attachments.php
<myhero> TakeItEZ: yes that only i was saying that we did mkdir command with initctrl and not with initctl....
<gigglefight> other than xsensors (because the GUI is failing for some reason) any alternative recommendations?
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo service ssh strart Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service ssh strart  The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but strart is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<TakeItEZ> myhero: start not strart
<survietamine> i understand for FHS compliance Debian/Ubuntu chosed to put files in the "right" directories, but why do i have same file at 2 locations ?
<TakeItEZ> myhero:  " sudo service ssh start"
<Hatori> !cherookee
<myhero> TakeItEZ: yea i figured that out.....now something is showing to be running
<Hatori> !find cherookee
<ubottu> Package/file cherookee does not exist in quantal
<TakeItEZ> myhero: sudo lsof -i  :22
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo service ssh start ssh start/running, process 13560
<Hatori> !find cherokee
<ubottu> File cherokee found in dasher-data, freeciv-data, libxmlada4.1-dev, mediawiki, openvas-plugins-dfsg, spip, texlive-fonts-extra, texlive-fonts-extra-doc, texlive-omega
<Hatori> !find cherooke
<ubottu> Package/file cherooke does not exist in quantal
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo lsof -i :22 COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME sshd    13560 root    3u  IPv4 392095      0t0  TCP *:ssh (LISTEN) sshd    13560 root    4u  IPv6 392097      0t0  TCP *:ssh (LISTEN)
<TakeItEZ> myhero: holy nicolaus, what a hard job....   now "ssh localhost"
<myhero> TakeItEZ: hahaha yea
<Flannel> survietamine: Without actually looking at that package, I'm going to guess that the stuff in /var/lib is a symlink, probably at filesystem_attachments/
<myhero> TakeItEZ: i am wondering if i ever wanted to do it again then should i again scratch my back or throw my wifi out....?
<dagerik> exuberant-ctags is not picking up my php constants. whats up with that
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ssh localhost The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established. ECDSA key fingerprint is 48:15:9f:ff:36:7a:59:d0:f8:5b:1c:15:33:07:b4:28. Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?  yes or no ?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: once you know about this bug and know how to fiddle with it, its not hard to doit again. but it shouldn't have been this hard at all
<TakeItEZ> myhero: "yes"
<myhero> TakeItEZ: yes but i only acted robotic and entered line by line what u all told me to....how will i know or understand or learn this all ?
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: good job, you too myhero...
<TakeItEZ> myhero: so result is: ssh runs now you can go to the android-apps and try to connect. use your username and the external IP address of your laptop to connect from android
<TakeItEZ> myhero: do it 10-35 times again, that teaches
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: so what is the bug?
<survietamine> Flannel: yes, i checked that, but it is not symlink, that's why i don't understand
<mikky> please someone help me with my fixing switchable GPU? it makes my fan run fast and PC really hot
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: #1015348  sometimes the openssh-server package doesn't run the init-scripts correctlyor something like that
<myhero> TakeItEZ: almoxarife Warning: Permanently added 'localhost' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts. and yea i really appreciate Ur efforts feeling blessed but what about next time ? also make me learn what u all r doing coz basically what is going is u all r troubleshoooting and i am only entering commands
<Flannel> survietamine: Well, the /var/lib one isn't in the package, so it must've been stuck there through some other means (if its not a link, I guess that means that somethign copied it there).
<Cymew> After trying a distupgrade from 10.04.04 to the next LTS, I no longer can boot my machine. Quite bad. It looks like no grub record for the new kernel was created, and if I manually in grub say "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-yaddayadda root=/dev/sda1" it will boot, but fails later and say "mountall: Plymouth command failed" and then "mountall: disconnected from Plymouth". Any ideas?
<survietamine> Flannel: /usr/share/roundcube/plugins/filesystem_attachments/filesystem_attachments.php
<Flannel> survietamine: the package stops at the folder /var/lib/roundcube/plugins/filesystem_attachments/
<TakeItEZ> myhero: don't worry, you'll learn troubleshooting yourself during the time, i bet you will have more issues in the future...
<myhero> TakeItEZ: so is this a previously discovered bug and i m the only blessed one  ?
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: it hasn't "told" upstart about the presence of the new job and so it missed to create important dirs.
<TakeItEZ> myhero: yes, you're not alone
<myhero> TakeItEZ: more in future lol u sound scary....i came to know why ppl run away from linux :) holy wisdom
<myhero> TakeItEZ: thats good i am not alone drowning
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: thats how i read that bug
<mridul__> i am also good
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: got you, the geko does not have those issues :) thank god
<TakeItEZ> myhero: have you already installed andftp?
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: i left the gekko after 4.2, "some time ago"
<survietamine> Flannel: yes, that's right, i don't know who put the .php files at /var/lib...
<almoxarife> myhero: i am assuming you will want to call in to betsy from the outside world
<mridul__> i am feeling awesome
<myhero> TakeItEZ: wtf* it asked for password and i hit return key....its saying coonection closed by unknown ?
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: i joined the geko after gnome-2
<TakeItEZ> myhero: you have to give your users password
<mridul__> wtf* it asked for password and i hit return key....its saying coonection closed by unknown ?
<survietamine> Flannel: anyway i have so much pain to upgrade roundcube plugins from this old server to an new server with roundcube and plugins from sources
<myhero> TakeItEZ: there is no password set
<survietamine> Flannel: thanks for your help
<myhero> almoxarife: whats betsy ?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: you have to
<almoxarife> myhero: my server here, sorry
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ok so now what ?
<TakeItEZ> myhero:  grep -i empty /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<almoxarife> betsy.local.net :)
<myhero> almoxarife: ohh good 4 U...my server is in blue skies :)
<almoxarife> myhero: the user/pass is your ubuntu name and pass, you did know that
<myhero> TakeItEZ: i did ssh localhost again and it asked for password and i entered 1234 and it says permission denied, please try again
<almoxarife> myhero: the user/pass is your ubuntu name and pass, you did know that
<Hatori> !apache2
<myhero> yes
<TakeItEZ> myhero: you have to set a password for your user before enter "passwd" into a terminal and set one
<Hatori> !find apache2
<ubottu> Found: apache2, apache2-doc, apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-mpm-worker, apache2-prefork-dev, apache2-threaded-dev, apache2-utils, apache2.2-bin, apache2.2-common (and 99 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apache2&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Hatori> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-6ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<TakeItEZ> myhero: sshd by default won't allow any connections with empty passwords
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: whats wrong with is present user/pass? he wants into his files
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: "<myhero> TakeItEZ: there is no password set"
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: there must be, he is using sudo
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: oops true....
<myhero> TakeItEZ: almoxarife some misunderstandings here.....what i have to enter ? i did ssh localhost then its asking for password.....
<almoxarife> ooops? ooops what? what you mean all my money is gone?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: enter your users password
<almoxarife> your password, same as one used for sudo
<almoxarife> your password, same as one used for sudo myhero...
<myhero> TakeItEZ: almoxarife its asking ubuntu@localhost's password
<TakeItEZ> myhero: so your username is "ubuntu"?
<almoxarife> myhero: what is your login user name on the box?
<myhero> yes
<myhero> ubuntu@ubuntu
<TakeItEZ> myhero: enter "ubuntu"s password
<almoxarife> you log in with username 'ubuntu' myhero...?
<myhero> there is no password set....when i am only hitting return key its saying permission ddenied and when i am entering ubuntu then its giving blank line...and then msg permission denied (publickey, password)
<almoxarife> myhero: when you used 'sudo' you used a password, that is the same password you need now!
<myhero> i never used any password
<TakeItEZ> myhero: are you on a live-cd?
<myhero> TakeItEZ: yes
<almoxarife> myhero: never login to ubuntu in anyway?
<almoxarife> livecd:)
<TakeItEZ> myhero: that exlains a lot, even the upstart error
<almoxarife> so this is all for like fun, myhero...
<TakeItEZ> myhero: open a terminal, "passwd" and give password
<myhero> TakeItEZ: almoxarife yea live-cd and i think it may have been the reason for all that errors but still its the same distro....ubuntu 12.10
<almoxarife> myhero: yeah
<TakeItEZ> myhero: you have to have a password to use ssh, you don't want ssh allowing empty-passwords
<TakeItEZ> myhero: same distro yes, but works slightly different (as you see)
<myhero> almoxarife: TakeItEZ no friends....my 2days are not for fun...really serious
<TakeItEZ> myhero: you realize that all this is gone if you reboot, do you?
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: i doubt it really matters, i am thinking this was a drive by
<Aleksander> Hello. I have a problem with my external hard drive (SATA II connected via USB 3.0) - I tried to encrypt it with Truecrypt, but creating a volume failed due to sudden electric blackout, and now every time I move more than 1 GB to it, it dismounts after round first GB. Formating and deleting MBR doesn't help.
<myhero> TakeItEZ: yea...thatsy i am doing this...coz i will do it again and again and i will learn it....if its done in my system then nobody is going to touch this all again until and unless there is any problem and moreover doing anything on installed system is very risky god knows from when and where something bad happens
<Cymew> I might add that I have booted a usb stick and edited my fstab to no refer to any uuids, since they seem to be broken after the upgrade, and I can access files from grub on sda1 so it seems to be ok. Any suggestions on how to go proceed?
<myhero> almoxarife: i m serious....
<TakeItEZ> myhero: then lets hope you took some notes, i doubt we will guide you again :) so set a passwd (i hope that works on livecd) and try again
<almoxarife> myhero: we will be looking for good things from India Amritsar Broadband Multiplay Project , and very less than serious also
<myhero> almoxarife: lol anyways
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: none of that stuck with livecd, its like a throwaway fone, when done
<almoxarife> myhero: got your number buddy :)
<myhero> almoxarife: :) so when r u dialing me ? i'll be more then happy to hear Ur voice
<guest-otmFp1> hi
<myhero> almoxarife: btw if u taking me seriously then i'll be happy to learn that also
<almoxarife> myhero: if it sounds drone'ish dont sweat it, i always sound like that
<myhero> almoxarife: it sounded good....i always enjoy it
<almoxarife> myhero: yes, a real bang :) , bye
<myhero> almoxarife: btw msg me my no., please
<Arash> hello :)
<Arash> what is Cups ?
<Eagleman> When is the /tmp folder cleaned?
<myhero> TakeItEZ: password changed....now what ?
<almoxarife> myhero: i'll pastebin that for you, got to go
<kostkon> Arash, the printing system of Ubuntu and Mac OS among others
<Cymew> Eagleman: usually on reboot
<dr_willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mikky> please someone help me with my fixing switchable GPU? it makes my fan run fast and PC really hot
<TakeItEZ> myhero: still "ssh localhost "  until you logged in succcessfully
<myhero> almoxarife: yea sure....and when will u be online again ?
<Eagleman> !tmp
<Eagleman> !/tmp
<myhero> TakeItEZ: it welcomes me into ubuntu 12.10
<Eagleman> No interval or something?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: so finally it works, NOW you can go to the android-part, install andftp
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman:  grep TMP /etc/default/rcS
<Eagleman> TMPTIME=0
<xrfang> hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 on macmini, it is working fine except the wifi card does not work.   Drivers (broadcom 43xx) seems loaded (from hwinfo), but no wlan0 interface, any help pls?
<myhero> TakeItEZ: i have es file explorer installed ? or i should go with andftp ?
<Eagleman> myhero whatever application supports ftp
<srhb> Does anyone know how to enable the visual bell in gnome-terminal in 12.10?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: es-file-ex works too
<TakeItEZ> myhero: on your laptop "ifconfig wlan0"  to get your ip-address
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ok so i m on mobile es file explorer...
<TakeItEZ> myhero: first on your laptop "ifconfig wlan0"  to get your ip-address, you need this
<myhero> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig wlan0 wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:bf:b5:04:8f             inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::21c:bfff:feb5:48f/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:63771 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:64600 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 t
<Eagleman> TakeItEZ its a server so there are almost no reboots
<almoxarife> :)
<TakeItEZ> myhero: sorry got disconnected
<Eagleman> TakeItEZ its a server so there are almost no reboots :P
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ohh no man dont be sorry to me.....u r doing all the hardwork for me....if anyone has to be sorry then its me for utilizing ur time without any pay
<TakeItEZ_> myhero: in es-file-ex, you see "local" at the top? press there and switch to "ftp"
<myhero> TakeItEZ_: yes
<myhero> there are ftp and other options
<mikky> please i need help with my cpu getting too hot and battery runs down fast am using ubuntu 12.04lts on HP evny 64 bit  anyone have an idea please help
<TakeItEZ_> myhero: then "new" "sftp"
<TakeItEZ_> myhero: then "new" -> ftp ->"sftp"
<myhero> TakeItEZ_: there is no new option ?
<Tin> good morning all
<guest-otmFp1> I have a big problem =( I tried to connect an external display to my laptop by enabling it on the display settings but the display wasn't detected there so I used the nvidia xserver settings and set the "separate x screen" setting wich requires an x server restart (I now know that what I wanted was the "twinview" setting) , so I restarted my pc and couldn't login to my user account anymore, I am currently
<guest-otmFp1> loged in as guest. How can I put everything back to how it was?
<myhero> there are local lan ftp bluetooth and net options only
<TakeItEZ_> myhero:  press menu-button, "new"
<myhero> TakeItEZ_: there are local lan ftp bluetooth and net options only
<SaEeDIRHA> hey , i have set static ip address on /etc/network/interface file , but it does not define nameserver on resolv.conf file , so everytime i reboot the system i cannot connect to internet
<TakeItEZ_> myhero: "ftp" then  press menu-button, "new"
<SaEeDIRHA> how can i solve this problem ?
<Guest24258> I don't know if this is the best place to dump bugs, but it seems that Ubuntu 12.10 has issues when a wireless network key contains 26 numbers
<myhero> TakeItEZ_: yes...now its asking for entering details.....
<takeitez> myhero: sorry got disconnected again
<takeitez> myhero: networkpath 192.168.1.2, port 22 (default), username ubuntu, password "ubuntu" password you already used for ssh localhost
<guest-otmFp1> I have a big problem =( I tried to connect an external display to my laptop by enabling it on the display settings but the display wasn't detected there so I used the nvidia xserver settings and set the "separate x screen" setting wich requires an x server restart (I now know that what I wanted was the "twinview" setting) , so I restarted my pc and couldn't login to my user account anymore, I am currently
<guest-otmFp1> loged in as guest. How can I put everything back to how it was? Please help. thankyou
<takeitez> myhero: err*  password is "ubuntu"s password , which you already used for ssh localhost
<myhero> takeitez: ok no problem and mate i said dont tell me sorry...i feel like too much when U r doing so much for me...
<myhero> takeitez: i think for server address U r saying to use 192.168.1.2 and port default 22, username- ubuntu and password which i set to 12345678 in unix password ?
<takeitez> myhero: correct
<myhero> takeitez: it says error cannot find SFTP(192.168.1.2) server:java.net.ConnectExceptions:/192.168.1.2:22 - Network is unreachable
<MaxFrames> hello
<myhero> takeitez: there is encoding and display option also....which i have not touched....
<almoxarife> takeitez: ufw, remember?
<myhero> almoxarife: lol :)
<mikky> please i need help with my cpu getting too hot and battery runs down fast am using ubuntu 12.04lts on HP evny 64 bit  anyone have an idea please help
<MaxFrames> I am connecting to a 12.04 box from a windows 7 box via rdp, the ubuntu box has xrdp installed for this. the problem is that I cannot share the clipboard between the two machines. any suggestion?
<takeitez> almoxarife: thats when YOU come in this story :)
<mikky> don't people use HP envy here ? seems no one know how to fix hot pc caused by Ubuntu
<takeitez> almoxarife: is ufw enabled by default on livecd?
<almoxarife> takeitez: why would livecd have ufw installed by default?
<almoxarife> :)
<almoxarife> yes!, no!
<takeitez> almoxarife: don't ask me, i don't use it
<takeitez> myhero: but your android phone is in the same wifi-network as your laptop?
<myhero> almoxarife: u said to remove ufw remember and i removed it....tell me command to check if it exists now or not... takeitez
<takeitez> myhero: i'd try for test: sudo ufw stop
<takeitez> myhero: ah no, it is " sudo ufw disable"
<almoxarife> takeitez: ufw is not on there by default according to ubuntu docs
<myhero> takeitez: i think currently i m connected to net on my laptop with u all and wifi connects to only single network at a time...
<almoxarife> takeitez: yeah, the hot-spot thing
<myhero> almoxarife: i removed it as u told before.....tell the command to check if it exists....
<almoxarife> myhero: if you removed it then its not there
<myhero> almoxarife: takeitez sudo ufw disable....command not found
<m000gle> I installed the experimantal-310 nVidia drivers, today, using the Software Sources Additional Drivers tab, but upon reinstallation neither Unity nor Gnome-Shell will open.  The former shows a blank screen, displaying only the wallpaper but no panel/launcher/icons; while the latter simply reverts to fallback mode.
<m000gle> Using Cinnamon, however, works fine, so the driver itself is clearly functioning ... Does anyone know how to fix this?
<guest-otmFp1> I have a big problem =( I tried to connect an external display to my laptop by enabling it on the display settings but the display wasn't detected there so I used the nvidia xserver settings and set the "separate x screen" setting wich requires an x server restart (I now know that what I wanted was the "twinview" setting) , so I restarted my pc and couldn't login to my user account anymore, I am currently
<guest-otmFp1> loged in as guest. How can I put everything back to how it was? Please help. thankyou
<almoxarife> myhero: you would need to have the tele connected to the lappy to verify ssh is working via network connection
<MaxFrames> is this really the (sad) answer to my issue? please confirm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2043102
<myhero> almoxarife: takeitez then i'll have to disconnect to net and irc chat....so tell me future commands i'll take note and apply then will return with results
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: i am sad too
<MaxFrames> almoxarife: I am not. The answer is, if it's correct. Is it?
<almoxarife> myhero: the next steps are all droid, setup a client ssh to connect to user@ip
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: seems so, still, you can vnc with clipboard
<myhero> almoxarife: how ? takeitez told me to enter address username password port on es file explorer....
<almoxarife> myhero: ok, that works too, or just open 'terminal' on droid to test
<grek1> hy i have problem witch this
<grek1> http://wklej.to/5yKVU
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: or 'teamviewer'
<Erin> anyone here use mpd ?
<myhero> almoxarife: TakeItEZ_ ok....i m disconnecting to connect laptop to droid....hope everything goes well
<MaxFrames> I have followed this document to change hostname in ubuntu: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/windows-7-vs-ubuntu-12-04-how-to-change-your-computer-name/
<MaxFrames> after that, every time I sudo I get a "sudo: unable to resolve host [old hostname]"
<TakeItEZ> !hostname | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<grek1> i cant install phpize on ubuntu any can help ? http://wklej.to/5yKVU
<MaxFrames> splendid... I have found a flawed howto :(
<Walther> Is there support for adding more than 2x2 virtual desktops anymore?
<Walther> without installing some hacky tweaking app that breaks half of your DE
<grek1> ok i found - this help sudo apt-get install php-pear php5-dev apache2-threaded-dev build-essential
<MaxFrames> TakeItEZ: so I have to keep the old hostname in /etc/hosts forever?
<myhero> almoxarife: TakeItEZ still the same error.......
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: no, just until you finished editing /etc/hostname
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: best to leave it until next reboot, to check all went ok
<Bothos> i'm trying to install wine via terminal. after this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa which works but then when i try sudo apt-get update it seems be working then says "unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)" any suggestions?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: you might ask in #android about that issue
<emissar> hi
<myhero> TakeItEZ: almoxarife it says Error, cannot find the SFTP(192.168.1.2) server:java.net.ConnectException:/192.168.1.2:22 - Network is unreachable
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ohh come on...so much of hardwork...and U r letting it go on the last step :(
<TakeItEZ> myhero: i'm not very good in troubleshooting android
<lionknpeistee> hello
<myhero> TakeItEZ: hmm try...i m sure U'll hit it hard....like until now almox
<TakeItEZ> myhero: you connected your laptops-wifi to the wifi-hotspot on your android-phone, right?
<myhero> almoxarife: ??
<MaxFrames> TakeItEZ: thanks
<SurlyCat> meeooww
<lionknpeistee> hhh j'ai rien compris
<myhero> TakeItEZ: i turned on droid wifi and enabled hotsopt oen to all meaning no password and then it was shown in laptop and when i clicked it, it got connected.....
<myhero> open*
<nkls_> i need help to burn iso image on usb?
<lionknpeistee> same problem brother
<lionknpeistee> :(
<almoxarife> can you ping 192.168.1.2:22 from the droid? myhero...
<myhero> nkls_: lionknpeistee just dd the image
<lionknpeistee> when i turn on my Pc
<nkls_> myhero, my mistake.... can you tell me address of linux mint chat room. i want to burn linux mint 14 on usb?
<lionknpeistee> Usb must be executed  but doesn't
<myhero> almoxarife: how to ping from droid ? there is no terminal in it....its 2.3.6
<almoxarife> myhero: see, you gave him an answer that required one to know 'dd' , :)
<almoxarife> myhero: yeah, there is or add it,
<TakeItEZ> myhero: well, sounds as the wifi-connection isn't bridged through the phone. my only idea is to install sshdroid(pro) on the phone, and connect via sftp from laptop then (that definetly works on gingerbread on my ideapad a1)
<myhero> almoxarife: hmm i understand U, i also asked the same question once and someone suggested dd....and this is how i learned it......if he will manpage or search then he will learn more then anyone telling him
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: he does not have a listening sftpd on the lappy either, or does ssh take care of that?
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: sftp is handled by ssh
<TakeItEZ> grep -i sftp /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<TakeItEZ> Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<nkls_> i need also help to connect on linuxmint irc?
<almoxarife> myhero: manpage sftpd and ssh
<myhero> almoxarife: TakeItEZ plz explain ur convos so as to make them understandable to me also :)
<almoxarife> nkls_: mint? #mint ?
<nkls_> yes, can you help me?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: nope, we let you sit in the dark, thats our mighty magic :)
<dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<almoxarife> nkls_: no, i dont mint
<myhero> TakeItEZ: :) i hope that would be intentional and will only be done keeping in mind me learning more
<bobymcguyer> Hey folks!
<almoxarife> myhero: what about the dude that needs help with 'dd'??? going to help?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: as i said, if your phone has no access to the subnet the hotspot uses, you cannot access yur laptop this way. so alternate way would be to install a ssh-server (sshdroid) on the phone and access it from laptop
<myhero> almoxarife: yea sure....i'll try to help as much as i can
<bobymcguyer> I got an issue with my ubuntu 10.04 , It get stuck after the splash screen "ubuntu 10.04" and say "loading, please wait"  grub is loading without problem
<TakeItEZ> myhero: that works for me, using my laptop and an android tablet with gingerbread (2.3.6)
<bobymcguyer> my last action was an upgrade and it dpkg failed
<bobymcguyer> any idea?
<MaxFrames> TakeItEZ: unfortunately it did not work. If I remove the old hostname from /etc/hosts, also after multiple reboots, it still gives the sudo error
<Karlo_> I've finally got 12.04 started here.  It comes up with one panel at the top of the screen (Applications; Places; (gap); mailbox; clock; etc), and another at the bottom (window list; (gap); workspace list).  I'd like to have everything on one panel, at the bottom, and I'd like it to be twice as wide.  How do I change this?
<myhero> TakeItEZ: well now enabling hotspot on droid shows connected on laptop....now what ?
<MaxFrames> so what is the correct way to change hostname permanently?
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: but you have the new hostname in /etc/hostname?
<almoxarife> TakeItEZ: i installed sftpd on the lappy and used the droid to talk to it, fish even, but that was via geko, he must be using the same subnet, you are arent you myhero...?
<MaxFrames> TakeItEZ: yes, and only that
<myhero> TakeItEZ: openssh-server is installed on laptop and es file explorer on droid....and where is terminal on droid....how to access it ?
<almoxarife> myhero: install it
<dr_willis> use a ssh client like connectbot or andftp
<myhero> almoxarife: who told i m an hero.....i just try and rest depends on future :)
<almoxarife> dr_willis: he cant connect , net issues, it seems
<TakeItEZ> almoxarife: that works on my tabled and my phone too, but obviously not at myheros phone
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ginger has terminal inbuilt or should i install it as almoxarife says ?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: depends on your phone, i guess you have to install it
<dr_willis> Karlo_: gnomes fallback mode is not very configurable. you may want to use a dock like awn.
<almoxarife> myhero: you have terminal? dont install another then
<myhero> TakeItEZ: but ginger is ginger whether mobile or tablet...isnit it ?
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: that shouldn't happen, sorry no idea where to look
<myhero> TakeItEZ: almoxarife i don't know....how to check if its pre-installed ?
<TakeItEZ> myhero: no its not, the phone/tablet manufacturers have different stuff installed
<dr_willis> !dock | Karlo_
<ubottu> Karlo_: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<almoxarife> myhero: on the droid? are you kidding?
<oko> k
<Hatori> !info jupiter
<ubottu> Package jupiter does not exist in quantal
<TakeItEZ> myhero: my lenovo came with aa lot of different things than my htc-phone
<Hatori> !find jupiter
<ubottu> File jupiter found in bristol-data, celestia-common, celestia-common-nonfree, kstars-data, libnova-dev, libobby-0.4-dev, megaglest-data, neverball-common, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=jupiter&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<myhero> TakeItEZ: yea....but thats for themes and apps and not for droid itself....
<TakeItEZ> myhero: those ARE apps
<roland_> Have you any time for Unity Q+A?
<slashbeast> Yo, can any of you be so kind and send me ubuntu's /etc/acpi/ dir? I have very limited time and I dont have option to install it to extract this dir
<myhero> TakeItEZ: ok
<lhavelund> roland_: State your question instead -- the more specific you are, the easier it is to assist you.
<guest-wI0zbq> hi guys, I screwd my system. I pluged an external monitor and tried to enable the "separate x screen" setting instead of the "twinview" setting on the nvidia x server panel. Then I rebooted the system and couldn't login anymore. Now I am logged as a guest, I tried to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it didn't help, how can I get things back working? thanks
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: "grep $(hostname) /etc/hosts"
<MaxFrames> TakeItEZ: how do I make sure, anyway, of the current hostname, besides looking in the file?
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: command "hostname"
<Hatori> run hostname
<MaxFrames> ok, hostname says that I'm still on the old name
<slashbeast> anyone? Simple tar /etc/acpi/ will do.
<MaxFrames> despite filling in the new one in /etc/hostname
<MaxFrames> perhaps /etc/hostname does not work in 12.04?
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: it does here
<MaxFrames> so to recap: I have both names in /etc/hosts (otherwise I'd get the error) and I have just the new one on /etc/hostname; the "hostname" command answers with the old hostname
<TakeItEZ> MaxFrames: after a reboot?
<MaxFrames> yes
<Eagleman> How do i recursivly do touch -d "2012-11-8" TV\ Series/* to all files and folders?
<MaxFrames> if I do "sudo hostname [new hostname]", afterwards "hostname" returns the new name
<TandyUK> MaxFrames: Make sure your new hostname is the first entry after the ip in /etc/hosts
<TandyUK> and are you using a valid FQDN that resolves properly with dns?
<MaxFrames> ok, it was the second entry
<dr_willis> guest-wI0zbq:  login at console. rename the /etc/X11/xorg.conf   tgen restart x server.
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: find TV\ Series/ -exec touch -d "2012-11-8" "{}" \;
<Karlo_> Eagleman: First do   touch --help   to see if it has an option for recursive touch.  If not, then: find TV\ Series/* -print0 | xargs -0 touch -d 2012-11-08
<co_charm> hi all , need a help with lightdm. i want to limit remote session to user x
<epic> my maven 3.0.4 installed in ubuntu server 12.10 is defaulting to maven compiler plugin version 2.0.2, which is _really_ old, i dont understand why, now i notice that you have a package for that (libmaven-compiler-plugin-java, which is not installed on my system) which is also version 2.0.2, i cannot help but feel there is a connection
<mote> What is it that goes wrong when my laptop cannot wake up after suspend. have to remove batt.
<co_charm> how can i do tht
<guest-wI0zbq> dr_willis: thank you! i'll try that
<dr_willis> co_charm:  what kind of remote do you mean.
<co_charm> dr_willis: vnc session
<jrib> epic: so you have the "maven" package installed from the repositories?  I don't know anything about maven, how do you call it?
<dr_willis> co_charm:  you dont have to have lightdm appear on a vnc server.   it can  be configured to just run a desktop
<Cymew> repost: After trying a distupgrade from 10.04.04 to the next LTS, I no longer can boot my machine. Quite bad. It looks like no grub record for the new kernel was created, and if I manually in grub say "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-yaddayadda root=/dev/sda1" it will boot, but fails later and say "mountall: Plymouth command failed" and then "mountall: disconnected from Plymouth". Any ideas?
<Karlo_> My sister set up this desktop for me, and when I finally got it to boot, I got found myself logged in under my own name running the standard GUI for the system.  I need to do some maintenance, but sudo prompts for a password, and I don't know what it is.  (a) Can I get to root from here?  (b) Why did it automatically login as me, without prompting for a password?
<epic> jrib: yeah from the repositories
<co_charm> dr_willis: no prblm with my Xvnc , i just want to limit user x login session
<dr_willis> Karlo_:  she set it to autologin.
<jrib> epic:I don't know anything about maven, how do you call/run it?
<MaxFrames> it's working now after a reboot. not sure if the problem was having the old hostname before the new one in the hosts file, or not having issued the "hostname [newname]" command
<epic> "mvn"
<epic> jrib: "mvn"
<MaxFrames> either way, changing the hostname turned out to be surprisingly involved
<jrib> epic: what is the output of « which mvn »?
<dr_willis> Karlo_:  tried your users password for sudo?
<Karlo_> dr_willis: I don't know what password she gave me.
<dr_willis> ask her.. i guess.
<co_charm> hm.... i guest no one knows tht ubuntu used lightdm now rather than kdm/gdm
<Cymew> Karlo_: If you are logged in automatically, change the password...
<Karlo_> Cymew: I don't know a way to change the password without knowing the old one.
<dr_willis> co_charm:  its been lightdm for some time now.
<Cymew> Karlo_: right, I read back up now
<epic> jrib: /usr/bin/mvn
<co_charm>  Karlo_: just kill the autologin hehe.. seriusly
<Cymew> So, you have physical access? Start in single user mode and get in that way
<dr_willis> last 3 releases i think. lightdm has been the default
<jrib> epic: readlink /usr/bin/mvn
<co_charm> dr_willis: yeahh.. you rite
<Karlo_> dr_willis: That'll have to wait until tomorrow, I'm afraid...  Not because of the late hour (3am here), but because she's currently angry at me, somehow thinking that I could have gotten the system to boot hours ago, if only I'd cooperated with what she was telling me.  :-/
<co_charm> dr_willis: its a bit confusing me
<epic> /etc/alternatives/mvn
<dr_willis> co_charm:  you can install gdm uf you want
<jrib> epic: sudo update-alternatives --config mvn
<Eagleman> it worked TakeItEZ
<co_charm> dr_willis: all i need is to limit the Mr.X login session
<nrdb> I am having recent trouble get thunderbird to log into the pop3 email server... :-( ... it appears to be related to thunderbird base64 encoding the name & password ... can this be stoped?
<epic> jrib: no alternatives, but I will have to go, bb in 20
<dr_willis> co_charm: never noticed that in any of the xDM proframs
<co_charm> dr_willis: actually there is.. , in gdm
<co_charm> dr_willis:  i can limit the remote session in xdmcp
<dr_willis> xdmcp is different than vnc last i looked. ;-)   xdncp is disabled in lightdn also i belive.. its  old sckool. :-P
<dr_willis> bbl. heading out.
<hugosthlm> I get a crash in cairo-dock. Ubuntu 12.10. Disabled Unity in CCSM. Started cairo-dock in autostart. It crashes when I click the stop icon, which should give menu of logout options. A new cairo dock process is spawned. Repeat and sooner or later it starts working and you get the menu.  http://pastebin.com/YCpwR36m Any ideas ?
<co_charm> dr_willis:  i never talk xdmcp with vnc
<co_charm> dr_willis:  i know it use rdp
<grumper> hi there
<co_charm> dr_willis: back to my prblm , any help pls
<fas> Hey guys, I ran into a big problem. I accidentally removed my account from the sudoers file by uncommenting the admin group. Then I tried to boot into grub so I could enter recovery but I got "hd0: read error". Next I tried booting the CD and entering recovery. Unfortunately spawning the shell didn't help me. Suggestions?
<Karlo_> fas: Why didn't spawning a shell help you?
<fas> None of the commands I tried worked.
<fas> Karlo, what commands would I use to fix this problem?
<fas> I tried to reinstall grub but it couldn't do that either.
<Karlo_> fas: You mean the command isn't found, or you can't find one to do what you need?
<fas> Command isn't found
<MaxFrames> anyone familiar with likewise-open? what happens when the active directory password has expired, is the ubuntu user asked for a new password or will he just be unable to login until he changes the password on a windows box?
<grumper> I want to install firebird preconfigured on ubuntu (the travis-ci instances)
<co_charm> fas : cnf ??
<grumper> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/217118 is what I am doing, but the server is left unconfigured
<Karlo_> fas: I suppose I would make sure the disks are mounted, then I would edit the sudoers file with "ed".
<grumper> what am I doing wrong?
<Karlo_> Maybe I should do something equivalent to get my password changed...
<jrib> Karlo_: ed... really?
<fas> Ok, just a second.
<jrib> fas: I would advise using a more straightforward editor like gedit or nano unless you are very familiar with ed
<Karlo_> jrib: It's a program that I would fully expect to be available from maintenance mode.
<Karlo_> And it's not particularly hard to use.  LINENUMs/OLD/NEW/ is probably all you need to know, together with w and q to write and quit.
<guest-eOdZyk> hi guys, I am trying to fix my x server, I booted in recovery mode and tried to mv xorg.conf xorg2.conf but it returned that that is a read only file system. How do I solve this? thanks
<ricardo2256> hi
<ricardo2256> I need to mount an idle partition. how to do it?
<fas> karlo_, in rescue mode, while trying to mount sda1, I get an error it can't be mounted
<fas> It's in a raid 5 array
<fas> is there anything special I need to do?
<jrib> Karlo_: sure, but nano is bound to be more straightforward
<Karlo_> guest-eOdZyk: You probably need to remount the root file system to be writable -- I've had to do that several times, but the command is in my shell history where I can't get at it right now, so I can't quote the details.
<co_charm> ricardo2256: mount -t /dev/sdX  /ohhyess
<wdp> Karlo_, mount -o remount,rw /
<wdp> Karlo_, pretty simple actually :p
<ricardo2256> co_charm: is that all?
<guest-eOdZyk> Karlo_: hum ok :(
<Karlo_> Fine, so where I said "ed", make it "the editor of your choice".  I personally would use "ed".
<Karlo_> Hell, I'd do it with "cat" if I didn't think I could trust "ed".
<co_charm> ricardo2256: create ohyess directory for mounting place , and /dev/sdX  carefull with the X
<manjunath> hi
<manjunath> hi
<soee> hi, what would be command to replace some string with other ?
<aahmedak> sed
<wdp> echo "some string" | sed 's_some string_other_g'
<jrib> soee: sed 's/old/new/g' ... pass "-i" if you want it to actually edit the file
<ricardo2256> co_charm: I am going to star opensuse. could you give 2 min?
<co_charm> ricardo2256: this is ubuntu dude :)
<soee> jrib, ok thank you
<Karlo_> soee: You may need to explain more clearly what you want to do, if the answers so far haven't helped you.
<gj> well how to install realtek sound driver ...
<soee> i just want to replace in several files string like: myString with newString
<soee> thats all
<Karlo_> soee: Several methods.  for i in $*; do echo s/myString/newString/ | ed - $i; done
<guest-eOdZyk> hi guys, I am trying to fix my x server, I booted in recovery mode and tried to mv xorg.conf xorg2.conf but it returned that that is a read only file system. How do I solve this? thanks
<jrib> guest-eOdZyk: mount -o remount,rw /
<fas> Karlo, what do I need to mount. sda or sda1?
<Karlo_> for i in $*; do mv $i $i.bak && sed 's/myString/newString/g' <$i.bak >$i; done # here's a second way
<gj> Hi I have no more sound coming up from my soundcard is realtek driver the solution ?
<wdp> Karlo_, useless use of mv.
<wdp> Karlo_, take a look at sed's -i option.
<wdp> l
<wdp> :-)
<Erin> jrib, he needs sudo for that though right ;-p
<jrib> Erin: he's in recovery mode
<Karlo_> I'm not really sure why it was necessary to take sed, which was essentially designed by turning ed from a file editor into a stream editor, and then add an option to turn it back into a file editor.
<Erin> ahh thats root?
<Deivid> Hi, is there any irc channel related to xserver-xorg-input-synaptics?
<Karlo_> But anyway...  the template I provided shows how to do it for the more general case where the tool in question doesn't have the equivalent option.  (Including older versions of sed, should you ever encounter one.)
<jrib> Deivid: I doubt it; ask here
<fas> Can someone help me fix my fd0 read error?
<Deivid> The frustrating problem related to jumpy cursor from ubuntu 12.04. 12.10
<dkannan> what does "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" do ?
<Deivid> Tap on touchpad and the cursor make a jump, when I try to perform a precise click for example closing a windows, tab, the cursor move enough to select minimize
<jrib> dkannan: lets you configure your timezone
<dkannan> jrib: ok
<dkannan> if i change /etc/localtime and do not run "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive tzdata"
<Karlo_> Deivid: This isn't a fix, but for a simple workaround, you could use the keyboard instead of the mouse.
<dkannan> what will not work/happen
<Deivid> so Karlo_, this is not only a problem related to my ⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<Deivid> it's a general problem?
<jrib> Deivid: did you find some sort of related bug report at bugs.ubuntu.com?
<Deivid> i tried by editing with synclient
<dkannan> or in other words how do i view my timezone and what does "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" change ?
<Deivid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/992330
<Deivid> I reported the problem long ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992330 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Touchpad twitchy on an HP G62" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jrib> dkannan: read /var/lib/dpkg/info/tzdata.config I guess.
<fas> Karlo_, any ideas on how I can fix the hd0 read error?
<Eagleman> WHy do i get [: missing `]' as an error when i run my script? http://pastebin.com/32mp7NHy
<dkannan> jrib: thanks
<Deivid> If I edit the HorizHyst and VertHys the problem with jumpy is, let's say, 50% fixed but then when I move the cursor it feels like a slip cursor
<Karlo_> Deivid: I have no idea about the problem -- I'm just noting that for a quick workaround, most mouse actions can also be accomplished with the keyboard.  (I've had a lot of mouse problems of my own.)
<shroud> if [ ... ]; then <- note the semi-colon there
<Deivid> I think the only good and fast option to fix it is to use a Mouse
<shroud> also, you have two "then"s there
<SolarisB1y> dkannan: date +%Z
<Deivid> any good wifi mouse?
<SolarisB1y> dkannan: reconfiguring tz-data relinks the localtime file to the selected TZ
<dkannan> SolarisB1y: ah. thanks
<SolarisB1y> dkannan: yw . you can also try 'strings /etc/localtime |tail -1' but thats messier than date +%Z
<Eagleman> ok,. thanks shroud i will try it now
<myhero> almoxarife: u there ?
<Catbuntu> Hi
<Catbuntu> Oh, NVIDIA updates at x-swat! :D
<myhero> almoxarife: i installed terminal on ginger.....now what ?
<almoxarife> myhero: ping the connection, if you cant ping it then its network-related
<Hausas> I always use trace route fo find out the problem. ;]
<almoxarife> Hausas: can you help myhero..., he has issue with network, thnks\
<Hausas> Well, I'm not an expert
<Hausas> though
<jrib> Deivid: yes, all I can say is that you might have more luck changing the different options related to the touchpad (like acceleration and such)
<jrib> !synaptics | Deivid
<ubottu> Deivid: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Deivid> thanks jrib, I will take a look over there
<fas> Can someone help me troubleshoot an fd0 read error on boot?
<fas> I get it when I hold down shift. So I can't get to the grub screen
<jrib> fas: what happens when you don't hold shift?
<fas> It boots into my os
<fas> But I need to boot into recovery
<ricardoabc> hi there
<ricardoabc> how to mount an idle partition?
<jrib> fas: that's kind of strange.  But I would resolve your sudo issue first with a live cd
<fas> Can I use the server install CD?
<fas> Or do I need a live cd?
<fas> Because this is ubuntu server 12.04 64bit
<fas> I'm currently booted into recovery mode through the server install CD
<ricardoabc> how to mount an idle partition?
<ricardoabc> how to mount an idle partition?
<mar77i> er, hi
<mikky> please which vga is recommended integrated or discrete?
<MonkeyDust> ricardoabc  basically: mkdir [some folder] ; sudo mount /dev/blah [that folder]
<mani__> hi
<Cymew> So I have a total failure when upgrading and nobody around knows shit about it? Are there other ubuntu channels around?
<cdavis> Is anyone else having problems with getdeb? Unable to connect to archive.getdeb.net:http:
<fas> jrib, thoughts?
<mikky> i am running Ubuntu on HP evny with switchable VGA but am wondering which VGA is recommended to prevent pc from getting hot and battery life to be normal? please any advice betweent INTEGRATED and DISCRETE?
<mar77i> I have installed php5-sqlite, and the *.so file is loaded according to strace... still, get_defined_functions()[...] won't list any functions related to sqlite... hmm
<jrib> fas: if you have a shell, that should work
<cloudy> cdavis: same problem here
<fas> jrib, ok, but it's a recovery shell so a lot doesn't work.
<fas> Unless there is another option
<MaxFrames> mikky: usually the integrated adapter should be more energy efficient
<linux> ddd
<mikky> MaxFrames thanks
<MaxFrames> nothing specific to ubuntu though
<jrib> fas: well you can use an actual live cd, if you are more comfortable there.  Either way, you'll have to mount the partition corresponding to your install and edit your /etc/sudoers file
<linux> 有人吗？
<ricardoabc> moneydust: now it is marked with a padlock
<fas> jrib, ok, then I might download the live cd. But in the meantime, what drive do I mount? I have 3 drives in RAID5
<jrib> fas: I don't know how to deal with raid
<ricardoabc> #ubuntu-es
<mani__> yup
<linux> hello!
<mani__> hi
<mani__> are u??
<dkannan> hi. when i run "update-locale LANG=en_US.utf8"
<james25> salve
<james25> !list
<ubottu> james25: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dkannan> "/etc/default/locale" is  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414504/
<lhavelund> !it | JamesJRH
<ubottu> JamesJRH: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Nik05> Hey guys. Someone an idea how i can get over a million profiles in apparmor? all of them are dovecot
<dkannan> what about the other vars like LC_CTYPE
<jrib> dkannan: what about it?
<penghack> can someone help me with my problem of graphic driver?thanks!http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12390585#post12390585
<paulo> How can I run GUI app from Ubuntu Customization Kit (I want it affect on a preparing distrin not my installed OS)?
<dkannan> jrib: when i say " update-locale" i have to set every variable separately ?
<dkannan> jrib: i also do not know the meaning of the various vars given on http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414504/
<fas> jrib, it turns out I have to recover into md0
<fas> which is the raid partition
<dkannan> jrib: and why is LANGUAGE defined as "en_US:"
<fas> from there I went to my sudoers file and fixed it.
<fas> Still not sure about how to fix grub though
<dkannan> jrib: but LANG is "en_US.utf8"
<jrib> dkannan: I have to go but read "man 7 locale" and "man 1 locale".  There's some inheritance to how those variables behave described in "man 7 locale" I think
<dkannan> jrib: thanks
<anonymous> Anyone know how to install a compiler for Ubuntu 11.04 LTS Server Edition?
<lwizardl> okay is there a way to make it so anytime there is updates applied on my 10.04lts system that it will automatically reinstall a driver deb I have saved? reason why is every single time there is any updates applied to my system I lose my headphones muting the system internal speakers.
<anonymous> I've tried installing GCC, but...that's like trying to install a compiler without a compiler lol
<Deivid> best technology to use the mouse on any surface is the optic one?
<Deivid> or laser?
<mar77i> jrib: the inheritance can be scripted with eval $(locale)
<jrib> anonymous: apt-get install build-essential ... you should tell the channel why you want a compiler
<lantizia_> Lo, anyone got any experience with these 7" WM8505 based netbooks?
<anonymous> Jrig, I've tried that but I don't have aptitude installed
<ricardoabc> #linuxmint
<jrib> anonymous: I didn't mention aptitude
<anonymous> Advanced Packaging Tool*
<anonymous> Sorry.
<fidel_> anonymous: apt != aptitude
<jrib> !locale | dkannan
<ubottu> dkannan: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<myhero> Hausas: almoxarife sorry i got disconnected
<jrib> dkannan: that might have some helpful issue too and see mar77i comment
<ervins> hi guys... I was wondering is the any open source software for unlocking cell phones?
<jrib> anonymous: you definitely have apt-get, or something is very wrong.
<anonymous> Ah you're right, sorry.
<myhero> almoxarife: i pinged in terminal on droid....ping 192.168.1.2:22 unknown host
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Hausas> what problem are you experiencing, myhero?
<dkannan> jrib: thx. reading them
<anonymous> When I run the command 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials', I get "Unable to locate package build-essentials
<myhero> Hausas: i want to connect my droid with my laptop over wifi and transfer files both ways..... almoxarife and some others suggested i install openssh-server on laptop and es file explorer on droid....
<myhero> Hausas: now much of troubleshooting and now openssh-server is setup on laptop...but now droid is not connecting to it....i m using server address 192.168.1.2 with username ubuntu and password 12345678 and port 22 default in sftp connection on droid app es file explorer
<fidel_> anonymous: are you able to use 'apt-cache search' to search packages? if so - have you found the one mentioned above?
<fidel_> in addition: are you able to install general updates via apt-get without getting error output?
<anonymous> One moment.
<myhero> Hausas: i have enabled hotspot in droid and it is shown in laptop and gets connected also....but what after it ? ping 192.168.1.2 in terminal on droid says unknown host
<anonymous> Currently running an update.
<penghack> how can i get the dirver of sis6351?:(..
<Eagleman> How can i do the following, if the command sed -n '/ from bierdopje/{s///p;q;}' /scripts/media/processing/postpost shows me output then do this       if no output then nothing     this is an example of output:  Person.of.Interest.S02E06.720p.WEB-DL.DD5.1.H.264-KiNGS.srt  and this is an example of no output of the sed command:
<Hausas> Well.
<myhero> Hausas: yea ?
<Hausas> I've never used this option to transfer files
<penghack> i post the problen at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2091836
<Hausas> I always use Kies Air
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: find out what sed returns if there is no match
<Eagleman> nothing
<myhero> Hausas: hmm then what to do ? any other method and for this also u can give it a try....my problem will be solved and u'll have experience :)
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: likely non-zero - wrap it in an if/else statement
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: the return code..
<Hausas> And I'm not familiar with openssh-server
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: $? use that in your script in an if statement if it is non zero return which it likely is
<myhero> Hausas: Kies Air ? what that ? any app ?
<Hausas> myhero, There's no need for me to transfer the files
<Eagleman> ok i will try
<SolarisB1y> ok
<Hausas> As only files I transfer are pictures
<myhero> Hausas: ok...shed some light on Kies Air...
<Hausas> but they automatically are uploaded on dropbox
<Hausas> and Kies Air
<myhero> Hausas: whats Kies Air ?
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: hint. on the command line run the sed command in both cases to get a return and try to make it NOT match as well, after *each* run type "echo $?" and observe the number you see
<Hausas> Software developed by Samsung
<anonymous> Fidel, currently connected through SSH running an update, so it's a tad slow.
<almoxarife> myhero: still using livecd?
<anonymous> It'll complete in a minute
<Hausas> But I'm not sure it can be used on other phones
<myhero> almoxarife: yes....
<Eagleman> ok trying now
<almoxarife> myhero: whats wrong with the installed OS on the lappy?
<myhero> almoxarife: anything new on linux gives lots of errors and if there will be any problem then it will be hard for me to troubleshoot so i'll 1st try on live then will go for it on installed system.....
<almoxarife> myhero: i see
<Hausas> U better try to solve my problem. :) It's much easier
<Hausas> I had Ubuntu and Fedora on my laptop
<myhero> almoxarife: sorry but just being careful
<boof> is it?
<Hausas> Then I installed Mageia
<Hausas> And it doesn't appear in grub list
<anonymous> Fidel_ I ran apt-cache search
<MonkeyDust> myhero  mind: some things work fine in the live session, but not always in the installation
<anonymous> Couldn't find the one mentioned above.
<Abhijit> Hausas, which os you are right now on?
<fidel_> anonymous: search once again for: build-esse
<Hausas> Abhijit, I'm on windows. But that's different laptop.
<almoxarife> myhero: assuming you are not connecting from the droid i cant help you, you did a local connect to the lappy-livecd, that worked, meaning the ssh-server is up and running, the droid issue is not an ubuntu issue
<Hausas> So the other laptop is on Fedora now
<fidel_> at least in 12.04 the package is called: build-essential
<fas> jrib, thanks for the help. Now, I want to make all members of the admin group sudoers. how do I do this?
<anonymous> That's so weird, now I see it.
<kilon_> hey there I got a problem with atheros card anyone here can help ?
<myhero> MonkeyDust: still sometimes troubleshooting is too scary and a lot of work when short of time....so live is a bit handy
<anonymous> I'll go ahead and install that now.
<kilon_> i installed ubuntu 12.10 and it cant see my wired ethernet connection
<dkannan> jrib: hi. i do not see any comment by mar77i ?
<anonymous> Thank you
<myhero> almoxarife: i enbled hotspot and laptop is connecting to it.....now whats wrong ?
<Abhijit> Hausas, ok great. now go here http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ and download the iso file and burn it to usb drive. in windows you can use unetbootin to burn to iso
<almoxarife> myhero: by the way, the reverse process is also the same, install sftpd on the droid and connect from the lappy
<myhero> almoxarife: ok thnx just 2mins will be back....have to enable some mac address in router so have to boot it...sorry for leaving
<Abhijit> Hausas, after that boot into live usb it will find your ubuntu and fedora. select boot into ubuntu. then from ubuntu terminal do sudo os-prober is it detects your mageia then its installed correctly otherwise some issue.
<almoxarife> myhero: what is the ip of the lappy/router/phone??
<Hausas> I can boot Ubuntu without supergrubdisk
<Hausas> Do I still need it?
<Abhijit> Hausas, if osprober detected the magie now reinsall grub by sudo grub-install /dev/sdX replace X with your harddisk name where you want to install the grub. you can fidn it by doiing fdisk -l then do sudo update-grub and reboot without usb connected
<Abhijit> Hausas, no
<Hausas> Cool
<Hausas> That's so helpful
<Hausas> Thanks
<fas> So to let someone have access to sudo, should I comment out %sudo= or %admin= and add them to which group?
<myhero> almoxarife: how to look for ip on droid ? ifconfig is not returning anything on droid
<almoxarife> myhero: no idea
<Abhijit> Hausas, while doing grub install /dev/sdX be carefull to select the right drive. or otherwise that will again create some other issue
<Eagleman> when nothing returns it returns a 0 and when Person.of.Interest.S02E06.720p.WEB-DL.DD5.1.H.264-KiNGS.srt returns its a 0
<menace> any experiences with zfs and ubuntu? (with the zfs ppa and lucid)
<Abhijit> Hausas, wait. you said it doesnt appear in grub list. that means you can access grub?
<myhero> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/0BTxikzx
<Hausas> Yes, I can
<Abhijit> oh
<Abhijit> Hausas, then what are you doing on windows pc? boot into that ubuntu on your that laptop?
<Abhijit> and follow the remaining instructions as above
<Hausas> Abhijit
<Hausas> I've got 2 laptops!
<Abhijit> Thats great!
<Pyragas> Abhijit, That's my second laptop
<boof> who good at C++?
<Abhijit> Hausas, but we have to solve the problem of that ONE laptop which has ubuntu/fedora and now magie?
<MonkeyDust> boof  #c++
<Pyragas> ok, so I'm on fedora now, Abhijit
<Pyragas> And look: http://pastebin.com/3d6ds36D
<Abhijit> Pyragas, you are gifting away spare laptops? where do you live?
<almoxarife> myhero: thats the livecd, i assume the router is the same subnet, 192.168.1.1? and the android?
<Abhijit> Pyragas, is Hausas ?
<Pyragas> I'm not
<Pyragas> Yes
<boof>  i think  C++ is hard
<Eagleman> SolarisB1y its not returning anything usefull with $?
<Pyragas> "I'm not" - I meant I'm not gifting away laptops
<myhero> almoxarife: how to look for it on android.....ifconfig is not returning anything on android
<Abhijit> Pyragas, thats good. now do sudo update-grub and see if it shows that it has added magiea entry
<Pyragas> And, yes, I am Hausas
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: are you sure?
<Eagleman> sed -n '/ from bierdopje/{s///p;q;}' /scripts/media/processing/postpost | echo $?
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: one second - $? is almost always useful when you want to know what happend with last command
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: no thats not correct
<Eagleman> root@homeserver:/scripts/media# sed -n '/ from bierdopje/{s///p;q;}' /scripts/media/processing/postpost
<Eagleman> Person.of.Interest.S02E07.720p.WEB-DL.DD5.1.H.264-KiNGS.srt
<Eagleman> root@homeserver:/scripts/media# echo $?
<Eagleman> 0
<FloodBot1> Eagleman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: after as in type sed first and *then* type echo $? doing through pipe is doing something else
<Eagleman> ow i better use pastebin
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: correct but dont flood -
<SolarisB1y> that was successful it returned 0 because a string was mastched
<Hausas> Hang on, Abhijit, update-grub is not a correct command
<Hausas> let me google i
<Hausas> t
<Eagleman> i emtpy the file now see what happens
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: now do one that *wont* match - and check the return code again, it should be different
<fas> Hey guys, if I uncomment admin ALL=... then all members of the group admin can sudo correct?
<Abhijit> Hausas, yes i think its different in fedora
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/qD7Z0WHR
<Eagleman> aigan a 0
<Hausas> Abhijit, it is
<almoxarife> myhero: lets assume that the droid is on the same subnet, if not the issues are beyond scope, and that via terminal on the droid you didnt get ping return, then it does not see the ssh-server, i dont know why, but you are able to make local connection on lappy to ssh-server via ubuntu@localhost, so, i dont know what to tell you
<Hausas> That's why I'm googlin
<myhero> almoxarife: tell what to write on terminal on droid...
<yhusha> how to get back from root root@yhusha-AOD260:/# su yhusha
<yhusha> Unknown id: yhusha
<almoxarife> myhero: ping 192.168.1.102:22
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: ok cool
<Eagleman> any idea SolarisB1y
<Abhijit> Hausas, ask in #fedora then
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: so in that case yes i have a idea
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: wrap those commands in $() and save them in a variable and test the *string* for empty or not
<myhero> almoxarife: ok...i am disconnecting and trying that again
<Hausas> No one's answering
<Hausas> ;}
<Hausas> I'll try some more googling
<Abhijit> Hausas, then why dont you boot into ubuntu
<ebi> I am running ubuntu 12.04 and want to install firefox 16.0.2 but can only see the 17.x versions. Is there a way to install the older version without manually downloading the package?
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: eg myVar="$(sed -n '/ from bierdopje/{s///p;q;}' /scripts/media/processing/postpost)" then after in your script check if the variable contains an empty string or not depending on your bash version you should be able to use pattern matching (basic)
<yhusha> how to get out of root login? in terminal root@yhusha-AOD260:/# su yhusha
<yhusha> Unknown id: yhusha
<Abhijit> yhusha, exit
<SolarisB1y> yhusha: did you switch to root or log in as root? if you switched type exit or hit CTRL+D
<yhusha> did that its still showing root@yhusha
<MonkeyDust> yhusha  egain exit
<SolarisB1y> did you switch shells as root? you can type it again
<MonkeyDust> a
<SolarisB1y> lol
<Abhijit> yhusha, alt f4
<thournado> hello
<yhusha> did exit many times and alt f4 closes the work spac3e didnt want that
<Hausas> I think it's done, Abhijit
<SolarisB1y> yhusha: type id yhusha
<Hausas> Thanks for your help
<Hausas> Let's try rebooting
<Abhijit> huayra, welcome
<Abhijit> best luck
<Hausas> ;
<Hausas> ]
<SolarisB1y> yhusha: sorry 'id yhusha'
<yhusha> root@yhusha-AOD260:/# id yhusha
<yhusha> id: yhusha: No such user
<SolarisB1y> yhusha: okie dokie then - on the right host?
 * Pyragas rr
<yhusha> yea
<yhusha> its personal laptop
<yhusha> root@yhusha-AOD260:/# 'id yhusha'
<yhusha> id yhusha: command not found
<yhusha> root@yhusha-AOD260:/#
<yhusha> see
<SolarisB1y> dont include the quotes
<SolarisB1y> you had it right the first time - the user doesn't exist
<yhusha> tried it with and with ut comas
<SolarisB1y> lol it wont change that fact
<archana> Hi.. I don't know how to set Transmission to download the video in "sequential order"... Which torrent client for Ubuntu can do this?
<yhusha> yes but look root@yhusha-AOD26.... shows user exhists
<SolarisB1y> yhusha: no not really
<SolarisB1y> that depends on your PS1 variable, it *seems* that yhusha-AOD26 is the host name
<SolarisB1y> yhusha: echo $PS1 and you will see what the escapes are
<yhusha> how can it not be user on computer made for self
<yhusha> echo $PS1
<yhusha> \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<SolarisB1y> \u@\h < user@host | just because you made the computer your self doesn't mean it works as you expect though
<yhusha> it never done such before
<SolarisB1y> heh
<SolarisB1y> yhusha:  grep yhusha /etc/passwd
<archana> How do I set transmission to "sequential download" a video?
<Abhijit> archana, #transmission
<myhero> almoxarife: ping 192.168.1.102:22 unknown host.....192.168.1.2:22 unknown host.......ping 192.168.1.2 host unreachable......i am using this terminal on droid https://github.com/jackpal/Android-Terminal-Emulator/wiki
<yhusha> grep returned no error but still root@yhusha....
<SolarisB1y> archana: not sure if anything changed https://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/452
<SolarisB1y> yhusha: i am explaining to you that the value after the @ symbol is *NOT* a user name
<yhusha> ok well normaly when nt logged in root it displays yhusha@yhusha.....
<SolarisB1y> archana: they closed that feature request 5 years ago a referenced several threads as to why wont implement it
<archana> SolarisB1y: this ticket says "invalid".. :(
<SolarisB1y> yhusha: well that user is gone today
<SolarisB1y> archana: ^^
<almoxarife> myhero: and you cant make a ssh connection either, so we are back to the droid not talking to the lappy-livecd, so, no idea
<archana> SolarisB1y: could you tell me any other client that can sequentially download?
<yhusha> hows that happen,,
<SolarisB1y> not sure off top really
<SolarisB1y> yhusha: no clue
<yhusha> hahah
<yhusha> figured as much
<myhero> almoxarife: but i dont understand when i am enabling hotspot then it is shown in laptop and gets connected also....so where is the problem ?
<style__> hi
<SolarisB1y> lol
<yhusha> :)
<style__> how can i fix this :  PHP PDO module is not installed.
<SolarisB1y> well *my* user's dont dissapear...
<SolarisB1y> so im good ;>
<Eagleman> SolarisB1y i already have srtfile=$(sed -n '/ from bierdopje/{s///p;q;}' /scripts/media/processing/postpost)
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: and how are you testing that a string is not empty?
<Eagleman> not
<SolarisB1y> http://timmurphy.org/2010/05/19/checking-for-empty-string-in-bash/
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: ^
<almoxarife> myhero: no idea, anyway, you are playing with a livecd, the issues may be amplified because of it, if this is about getting into the lappy then use the os of the lappy, i am done with livecd, thnks
<mtlife> hey can someone help me login to my box again? I can't login from ssh, it says 'Authenticating with public key "rsa-key-20120919" from agent', 'Server refused to allocate pty', 'no rc file found'
<MonkeyDust> myhero  try leaving the live cd
<SolarisB1y> mtlife: type ssh-add -l
<yhusha> got it back yhusha@yhusha-AOD260:~$
<mtlife> SolarisB1y: where? on my box? Because I can't login right now.
<SolarisB1y> yhusha: remind me never to admin your box...
<myhero> almoxarife: thats really bad....i'll try in os but if something gets wrong then i'll be left with a screwed up system
<SolarisB1y> mtlife: on the "client" you are trying to ssh *from*
<yhusha> wha?
<yhusha> ha
<almoxarife> myhero: thats your problem, and your decision, good luck
<Hausas> Abhijit, I just solved the problem. Thanks for your help.
<Abhijit> Hausas, welcome!:-)
<myhero> almoxarife: it sounds low when u have given ur time on it...
<almoxarife> livecd=oh, i am bored now, lets try a new one
<MonkeyDust> myhero  that's called 'learning', trial and error
<oka> how about eclipse in ubuntu 12.04?
<almoxarife> myhero: i didnt lose any sleep over it
<Eagleman> SolarisB1y: http://pastebin.com/UzBHQNaq  result:VAR is not empty
<Eagleman> if i empty the file it jumps to the next cmd line
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ya almoxarife anyways still i appreciate Ur help....and time...btw u were pasting my no.
<Eagleman> if emtpy: VAR is emtpy
<Eagleman> I think i can go further now thanks :)
<mtlife> SolarisB1y: I fixed it, thx. Problem was pageant running with a key for a different user.
<SolarisB1y> your welcome ;>
<SolarisB1y> mtlife: ahh i see i thought maybe the key was in your agent memory or such
<SolarisB1y> mtlife: cool nice work
<inthl> assuming I have SYSTEM_A and SYSTEM_B, both have a specifig directory, say ~/data - is it possible to use rsync or any other tool or something to keep both directories on both sides ynchronized? For example: when modifing files/x.txt on SYSTEM_A then also SYSTEM_B should get that change, AND vice versa, by executing a command on one of both systems
<mtlife> :D
<inthl> usually I am using rsync here to do this on one system, but I would like it to modify the other system as well if necessary
<llutz> inthl: it needs 2 rsync-runs,1. "rsync -zau /source/foo hostB:/dest"  2. "rsync -zau hostB:/dest/foo /source"
<k1l_> !rootirc > kucip
<ubottu> kucip, please see my private message
<yhusha> ahaha
<mtlife> ok next question, how come I am suddenly not in the sudoers file anymore?!! (I should be the only one with ssh access)
<inthl> llutz, yes I guess so, so there is no way to do this with one command?
<llutz> inthl: not using rsync (afaik)
<k1l_> llutz: (didnt read the backlog) but couldnt unison help with 2 way rsync?
<llutz> k1l_: i guess unison could do it in one rush, but i never used it myself
<Eagleman> SolarisB1y: end result: http://pastebin.com/k5xdyQTN   Now i have to see if it works :)
<Abhijit> !pm | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<llutz> inthl: so you might have a look at unison
<Abhijit> myhero, whish os you are using?
<inthl> thank you
<myhero> Abhijit: i m on ubuntu 12.10 live-usb
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: very nice, i like that you indent!!!
<MonkeyDust> myhero  please quit the live cd, really
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ok....just 1 last try....
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: one suggestion use the date command in your touch lines, it would make the script more scalable
<Eagleman> touch lines?
<SolarisB1y> then you can use it on another day than 'touch 2012-11-8' like 'touch $(date +'%Y-%m-%d')'
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: ^
<Abhijit> myhero, see if it helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/43086/how-to-transfer-files-from-to-an-android-device-via-a-gui
<Eagleman> SolarisB1y i have another script which only runs if a file is 28 days or older
<Eagleman> so i cant use the current date
<SolarisB1y> gotcha
<Eagleman> maybe a >1 month will do
<Eagleman> But the file has to be older than 1 month to prevent unnescesary things
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: you can use find to compile a list of applicable files
<Eagleman> i already got that script
<SolarisB1y> =)
<Eagleman> SolarisB1y:  http://pastebin.com/9c06ESaH
<Eagleman> not so effecient becuase it repeats the command for each textline found in the script, but it works
<SolarisB1y> i like adb i install it in my ~/.bin and add it to my path so i can "adb [push|pull] source destination" to my droid
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: in your case i guess you have to so it's ok
<Eagleman> there is a option, but i stick with what i have now
<SolarisB1y> Eagleman: split?
<Eagleman> the file looks like this:
<Eagleman> path1
<Eagleman> path2
<SolarisB1y> right on
<Eagleman> i have to sort path1 and path2 in this order      path1 path2
<leo__> !list
<ubottu> leo__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Eagleman> warez?
<Eagleman> nvm
<yhusha> just shrunk ubuntu 12.04 down to 562.7 megs for making toram with persistance install nice...
<sspiff> is there a specific question to ask ARM-specific ubuntu questions?
<yhusha> testing it in virtual box displays need to upgrade bios this happenss every time using ubuntu in virtualbox
<k1l_> sspiff: we have #ubuntu-arm for arm specific questions
<sspiff> k1l_: thanks!
<morfeo_81> hi
<morfeo_81> I have  problem to mount external hard drive
<morfeo_81> I have  problem to mount external hard drive
<k1l_> morfeo_81: which ubuntu, which problem? you got error messages? etcetc
<lantizia_> Hey, gnome crashed and now it's forgotten I had xchat running in the notification area... so now xchat is running but I can't see it in alt+tab or the window selector... anyway or restoring/maximizing it some other way!?
<_porque> hi all...can someone please tell me if is possible to clear a terminal log when it is busy? CRTL + L doesn't work in this case
<_porque> Lantizia, try to restart your lightdm...
<_porque> lantizia_, try restarting your lightdm service
<lantizia_> _porque, won't that like close EVERYTHING
<_porque> lantizia_, don't know =/
<lantizia_> yes I think it does - not doing that
<k1l_> yes it will
<_porque> it is possible to clear a terminal log when it is busy?
<lantizia_> k1l_, any ideas other than _porque's?
<k1l_> Lantizia: kill the process of xchat?
<lantizia_> i don't want to kill it - I want to get to it
<morfeo_81> <k1l_> So I have ubuntu12.10 http://pastebin.com/Hce27iN9
<morfeo_81> this is the error
<morfeo_81> So I have ubuntu12.10 http://pastebin.com/Hce27iN9   I can't mount
<morfeo_81> any suggestion how to recovery the data inside?
<myhero> MonkeyDust: i got it connected over ssh....android and live usb and tested by tranfering 300Mb file....
<llutz> morfeo_81: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 && sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<frankko> Hw do i fix chromium so that it opens magnet links properly
<myhero> MonkeyDust: now the thing is i transfered the file from android to laptop but how will i see and tranfer files from laptop to android  ?
<k1l_> morfeo_81: give a "mount" in pastbin please
<jrib> fas: I'm back, did you sort your sudo issue out
<_porque> it is possible to clear a terminal log when it is busy?
<_porque> lantizia_, no ideas....sorry
<llutz> morfeo_81: the drive has a partition, so you have to mount that (/dev/sdb1), not the drive (/dev/sdb)
<k1l_> morfeo_81: and you want to mount the partition on the drive, not the whole drive
<morfeo_81> <k1l_>_ The problem is the sdb1 there is not the data I put and have only a little memory... The data stay on sdb 1Tera memory
<luminous> hi! i cancelled out of an `aptitude install libmagick-dev` and now am stuck with "Warning: Found a partial ImageMagick installation. Your operating system likely has some built-in ImageMagick libraries but not all of ImageMagick. This will most likely cause problems at both compile and runtime." but retrying the aptitude  install does nothing - how can i repair/rebuild
<jrib> luminous: easiest thing to do is probably just purge and install again
<morfeo_81> <llutz> : the sdb1 it is only  328M the data are more than 500 gigabyte
<llutz> morfeo_81:sudo umount /dev/sdb && sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 && sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/sdb /media/sdb1
<k1l_> morfeo_81: sdb1 is already mounted on /media/UTIL_HDHXU3
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ???
<morfeo_81> <k1l_>: Yes the problem is sdb
<k1l_> morfeo_81: there is only one partition on sdb, that is sdb1
<k1l_> you cant mount sdb
<llutz> morfeo_81: still: "sudo mkdir /media/sdb && sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/sdb /media/sdb"  if theres really a filesystem on /dev/sdb
<luminous> jrib: purge does nothing
<luminous> :(
<k1l_> llutz: i doubt that if there is already a sdb1
<jrib> luminous: do you remember what was being installed :)  You probably need to deal with dependencies the main package pulls in
<luminous> i tried a build dep
<llutz> k1l_: me too, but....
<luminous> it's as if aptitude just ignores everything
<morfeo_81> <k1l_>: In this disk I put all my data..I change only the  box..and now all my data disappear what can I do to try to rcover
<jrib> luminous: ok, well pastebin what you are actually doing and seeing then
<luminous> ok
<myhero> anyways bye all will be back tomorrow ;) thnx a lot
<jrib> luminous: if you still have the original output from when you cancelled something, that would be helpful too
<morfeo_81> how can recover data from hard drive
<luminous> jrib: http://dpaste.com/842127/
<diverdude> Is there some app for ubuntu which will make a sticky note on my desktop? I want to use it as a todo-list
<jrib> luminous: so what did you install and cancel?
<morfeo_81> how can recover data from hard drive? gparted see data are nt allocated
<Nik05> someone here now that know something about apparmor?
<Nik05> aa-status says there are over a million profiles in complain mode. Not sure how that is possible
<fas> jrib, yeah, I'm all set. Just still unsure about grub.
<xpistos> Hello everyone. My 300 mb /boot partition says it only has 5.2 mb left but I am not sure what all I can delete out of it to make more room. Can someone give me a hand?
<luminous> jrib: sorry, figuring out how to do a big paste in tmux.. haven't done this before and keep putting off figuring out these details.. I'm almost there :P
<jrib> xpistos: you should remove old kernels.  Look for packages that begin with "linux-image" and refer to a specific version.  Make sure you do not remove your current kernel.
<k1l_> xpistos: you can uninstall old kernels with removing the linux-image-XXXX package in apt
<frederic1408> bonjour
<frederic1408> Est ce que quelq'un s'occupe des problème d'upgrade
<DJones> !fr | frederic1408
<ubottu> frederic1408: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xpistos> This is what the ls looks like for the partion http://pastebin.com/YHHf40gu
<lionrouge> hi
<lionrouge> tell me please why 32bit version of Ubuntu is recommended on the off. site?
<jrib> lionrouge: because that will work on more systems.  If you have a 64bit system, I would recommend installing the 64bit version
<k1l_> lionrouge: there is still hardware which cant run 64 bit. so 32bit is all compatible
<DJones> lionrouge: Its probably because in the past, there have been odd issues with the 64 bit version (things like flash being difficult to install etc), nowadays, I can't say I've had any issues with 64 bit
<lionrouge> thanks
<k1l_> lionrouge: if you have 64bit hardware, go for it
<Ampersand> hi everyone! is there any way to integrate Pidgin into the Messaging Menu in Ubuntu 12.10 (I mean, to turn the icon blue on new messages for example). I did manage to show Pidgin in that menu, but without it turning blue on new messages.
<Helmuthonian> \j #cosmology
<xpistos> okay so I did sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-20-generic and then sudo update-grub2
<xpistos> and that cleared up some space
<xpistos> Is this new, cause I never had to do this in old versions?
<jrib> xpistos: you probably have a lot of old kernels then
<xpistos> jrib: There are 10 plus linux-image-generic, but this was a fresh install of 12.04
<lionrouge> I have Windows7 and windows8 (installed last). I want replace Win8 with Ubuntu. Will it make correct boot entry for Win7 in grub?
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guy si have a question
<Wiz_KeeD> if in ubuntu i do chmod 0 file
<TheLordOfTime> Wiz_KeeD, so ask it?
<Wiz_KeeD> then chmod u+rwx file
<Wiz_KeeD> it shows rwxr
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Wiz_KeeD> then if i do chmod g+rx file, it shows -rwxr-x---
<talpur> hi comunity I am trying to fix one error from last few hour but couldn't ....some one help me....I am trying to comiple SPEC2006 cpu bench Mark but one error rises Command returned exit code 2,  Error with make!
<Wiz_KeeD> no read...can anyone tell why that happens?
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks TheLordOfTime
<kike_> Hi all
<simplew> openoffice isnt packaged for ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<notwist> simplew: use libreoffice
<DJones> simplew: Its Libreoffice now
<simplew> i dont want libreoffice
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: anyone what? user has rwx, group r-x, what did you expect?
<lionrouge> Forget about openoffice it's almost dead. All the developers leaved sun and started libreoffice
<Wiz_KeeD> all the other files are like this -rwxr-xr-- 1 web17 client2  1611 Jul  5 13:49 Mage_XmlConnect.xml
<Wiz_KeeD> mine is -rwxr-x--- 1 web17 client2  1442 Dec  6 14:53 Openlabs_OpenERPConnector.xml
<nkd> how to install Genius islim 330 driver for Ubuntu?
<notwist> Wiz_KeeD: what you tell it to do is exactly what happens, please explain what you want to happen.
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: because you set it so
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i make the permission exactly as the first file?
<simplew> lionrouge: i dont see how its almost dead, i see its development
<Wiz_KeeD> meaning -rwxr-xr--
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: chmod 754  the file if you want  -rwxr-xr--
<llutz> !permissions | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Wiz_KeeD> how did you figure that out! :(
<lionrouge> I think there is an ppa for it
<notwist> Wiz_KeeD: its user, group and all (world). You missed the world one, thats all
<Wiz_KeeD> i thought the one in the middle was group
<DJones> simplew: Openoffice was dropped in favour of Libreoffice a couple of versions back, if you want openoffice, you have to install it from the openoffice website or from a ppa if there is one
<notwist> Wiz_KeeD: it is
<Wiz_KeeD> and it has just execute, no read
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: see the link ubottu gave you
<notwist> Wiz_KeeD: its rwx (user) rwx (group) rwx (all)
<Wiz_KeeD> even though i did chmod g+rx file
<SolarisB1y> user group other
<notwist> Wiz_KeeD: youre not reading it right. the last three dashes are NOT group
<Wiz_KeeD> ohh that's not a lengthy read, it's certanly worht my time, i'll read it, thanks a lot guys
<Wiz_KeeD> :D
<notwist> Wiz_KeeD: cheers
<simplew> DJones: libreoffice was a fork, openofice was not dropped
<Touhou11> simplew: Ubuntu dropped it as their favoured version
<DJones> simplew: I meant it was dropped as being part of the Ubuntu release's in favour of Libreoffice
<simplew> DJones: ah that i understand
<Wiz_KeeD> 1 means execute 2 means write 4 means read, and the number until 7 i'm guessing are combinations
<Guest26835> Every time I reboot my machine, when grub loads I get a message saying hd0 full, then it tells me to hit any key to continue. It then slowly boots and then works fine. Any ideas?
<notwist> Wiz_KeeD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod look at "numerical permissions"
<cdavis> How can I list the packages that were installed from a specific repository? ie the getdeb repo
<notwist> cdavis: http://superuser.com/questions/132346/find-packages-installed-from-a-certain-repository-with-aptitude
<SolarisB1y> cdavis: dpkg -l |grep "$ppa"
<notwist> SolarisB1y: dpkg -l does not output repo
<SolarisB1y> it outputs the package tagging
<SolarisB1y> ii  y-ppa-manager                                               0.0.8.1-3~webupd8~natty*
<mridul__> hi
<notwist> Guest26835: Im willing to bed that your hd0 is full
<notwist> to bet*
<notwist> mridul__: heyu
<Ampersand> hi everyone! is there any way to integrate Pidgin into the Messaging Menu in Ubuntu 12.10 (I mean, to turn the icon blue on new messages for example). I did manage to show Pidgin in that menu, but without it turning blue on new messages?
<talpur> hi comunity I am trying to fix one error from last few hour but couldn't ....some one help me....I am trying to comiple SPEC2006 cpu bench Mark but one error rises Command returned exit code 2,  Error with make!
<talpur> Error with make 'specmake build
<Joschii> hi
<luminous> OT:: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/101402785/the-root-kit <<< check it out, please help.. this is real stuff we're up against, want confirmation?  >>> http://rt.com/usa/news/surveillance-spying-e-mail-citizens-178/
<MonkeyDust> luminous  wrong channel
<Guest83724> My boss said that I should do home office and connect via Citrix and token. Is there a Citrix client package for Ubuntu?
<luminous> MonkeyDust: sorry, where to?
<TheLordOfTime> Guest83724, you should ask Citrix that
<TheLordOfTime> Guest83724, since Citrix's stuff isnt open-source, i dont think it'd be kept as part of the repositories...
<luminous> jrib: sorry for the delay, distractions abound... here you go from before with libmagick-dev:  http://dpaste.de/qi8dq/
<lionrouge> If i have primary standalone /boot can / be logical?
<llutz> lionrouge: it can, doesn't matter
<lionrouge> Thx
<RickZilla> Question about upgrading to next version: I've been told I should purge all non-ubuntu PPA's before doing so, but if I want to keep them, should I just reinstall afterward?
<luminous> hrm, looks like I lost jrib :(
<luminous> http://dpaste.com/842127/ <<< libmagick-dev won't install properly for me, having cancelled aptitude mid-run
<luminous> aptitude install & cancel looked like:  http://dpaste.de/qi8dq/
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | luminous
<ubottu> luminous: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<luminous> BluesKaj: I am not sure I am following how that is creating my problem?
<luminous> is this an issue with libmagick-dev being multiarch?
<BluesKaj> luminous, that's quite possible , use apt-get to make sure you don't have arch problems
<luminous> ook
<WeThePeople> where are the launcher icons at?
<MacroMan> Are there any alternatives to Terminal that let you do things like copy & paste without using the mouse?
<luminous> BluesKaj: unfortunately, there is no difference.. apt thinks the package is already installed, but removing/purging/etc doesn't do anything, neither does an apt-get -f install
<luminous> which claims to be relevant to this specific situatoin
<luminous> so sad..
<therizino> Rawr!
<BluesKaj> luminous, try your package manager to remove or reinstall
<WeThePeople> therizino, you mean .rar right
<WeThePeople> ?
<notwist> WeThePeople: he quit :p
<WeThePeople> lol
<WeThePeople> rage quit
<bubba> lol
<RickZilla> Question about upgrading to next version: I've been told I should purge all non-ubuntu PPA's before doing so, but if I want to keep them, should I just reinstall afterward? For example, I'll want to drop Unity but keep Cinnamon.
<ironfoot495> Hello I have a problem getting ubuntu 12.04 to see my resolution. Can I get some help been working on this this for quite a while!!!
<notwist> RickZilla: if you're willing to, you should do a clean install instead of upgrading
<notwist> RickZilla: it's always better
<RickZilla> notwist: yes, but I installed using a Live cd alongside windows
<RickZilla> not sure how to upgrade otherwise
<luminous> BluesKaj: I have... you aren't following any of my pastes are you...
<luminous> :p
<notwist> RickZilla: is Ubuntu on its own dedicated partition?
<Ingenix> can anybody tell me how to autmount a folder via smb as soon as i connect to a server (openvpn)?
<sam__> Can we ask for help here?
<RickZilla> Yes, the partition that the LiveCD creates
<notwist> sam__: yes
<papachan> today some package from compiz-settings-manager appears in software update
<papachan> and its impossible to update
<papachan> message say: "unauthorized pacakges"
<notwist> RickZilla: then you can just boot from a live cd again (the newest version, that is), and from there you can wipe the partition and install the new version of Ubuntu on top of it. That way its like a clean instyall
<sam__> Ok i have a problem i have a B4306 and my wireless doesnt work I am using my iphone to connect now and that is very slow
<RickZilla> notwist: Got it. I'm guessing that will be one of the chocies to do so after I click 'install' on that Live cd?
<llutz> Ingenix: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28733/how-do-i-run-a-script-after-openvpn-has-connected-successfully
<Ingenix> llutz: thanks a lot =)
<notwist> RickZilla: yeah, it will ask you where you want to install, easiest is probably just to choose "ill do it manually" and from there delete the partition that has linux on it, itll be easy to spot because it will be ext3 probably instead of NTFS for example that Windows uses
<RickZilla> notwist: What partition manager do you recommend?
<notwist> RickZilla: theres one in the installation :)
<sam__>  Ok i have a problem i have a B4306 and my wireless doesnt work I am using my iphone to connect now and that is very slow
<notwist> RickZilla: just boot the newest Ubuntu live CD and look around, you can always just check it out without applying anything
<notwist> RickZilla: you might also be able to access the internet from the live cd so you could come back and ask for help
<RickZilla> notwist: Ok, I'll look at it more closely once it gets to be that time, I was just trying to wrap my brain around the process
<RickZilla> notwist: True, I've done that before
<savio> hi
<RickZilla> I'm one application from being able to dump Windows altogether
<sam__> Can someone help me please?
<savio> !anyone | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sam__> Does anyone know how to fix my problem I have a problem i have a B4306 and my wireless doesnt work I am using my iphone to connect now and that is very slow
<zzecool> Hello in ubuntu 12.10 if you right click an iso file there is the option to "Open with archive mounter" which doesn't work  ( no error no nothing ) there is also under the opwn with menu the option to open with " Disk image mounter"  . I wonder if there is a way to make Archive mounter to work or to have the "disk image mounter" as the default  way   ( right now there is no option to select the disk image mounter as the default application
<zzecool> )    Thanks in advance
<RickZilla> sam__: If you're not able to find somebody to help you here, you might <insert favorite search engine here> your device specifically to see if you can find any solutions that way. Chances are it's documented somewhere.
<savio> zzecool, see launchpad
<notwist> sam__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zzecool> savio:  ? any link ?
<RickZilla> Or just ask notwist, he seems to be the guy with the info today
<notwist> please don't, I have no idea what I'm doing
<RickZilla> I don't think any of us do
<zzecool> savio: is it a known bug under nautilus ?  ( im using the 3.6 )
<usr13> sam__: Make sure you are fully updated. sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<_porque> hi all...is it possible to clear a console while it is busy?
<usr13> pooky: clear
<notwist> usr13: I'd recommend typing it as "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" that way the second one will run if the first one succeeds
<notwist> _porque: what do you mean by "clear"
<usr13> notwist: You are correct.  Thank you
<usr13> sam__: Make sure you are fully updated. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<notwist> usr13: you can also add -y I think to the upgrade part :)
<notwist> but its probably best to let the user press yes
<usr13> pooky: clear   is a command to clear the terminal screen
<RickZilla> I first used ubuntu about four years ago, had a tough time getting it to work with everything on my laptop, switched to LM, then came back to ubuntu just this year. Everything seems to work better now, same laptop and everything.
<_porque> notwist, CTRL + L
<_porque> notwist, clear my terminal log....
<notwist> _porque: what about "clear"?
<_porque> notwist, don't get it, sorry
<cluey> Am trying to reallocate my onboard  sound-audio output-microphone jacks to surround sound speakers, know how in win but ubuntu I can't even seam to find the correct search terminology. Any ideas or expertese?
<usr13> clear ignores any command-line parameters that may be present.
<BluesKaj> luminous, your pastes don't tell me much , try this http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/6.3/general/imagemagick.html
<notwist> _porque: im just wondering if you cant type the "clear" command because that will clear your screen
<_porque> notwist, gonna test
<TheHistorian> quit
<_porque> notwist, no
<luminous> BluesKaj: the problem is NOT with imagemagick
<luminous> it's with _this_ system and what I did that screwed up apt
<luminous> BluesKaj: this package in apt is goofed
<luminous> that is the simple version
<usr13> _porque: I'm pretty sure   Ctrl-l    is just a keyboard shortcut for the command,  clear
<usr13> _porque: see    man clear
<_porque> usr13, it is...but when the terminal is busy, it doesn't work
<luminous> the pastes show everything relevant.. try to install it, apt says it is installed, try to {build-dep, install -f, purge, remove, etc} it and apt says there's nothing to do
<luminous> BluesKaj: ^^
<usr13> clear clears your screen if this is possible.  It looks in the environment for the terminal type and then in the terminfo database to  figure out how to clear the screen.
<notwist> _porque: what do you mean by "busy"?
<notwist> _porque: if a program is running and sending output obviously you cant clear the screen because output keeps coming
<usr13> _porque: So what is your end goal?    Are you trying to stop a process that is currently underway?'
<_porque> notwist, I'm running Rails server and it logs every request I make so the terminal is a mess with all that information, I'd like to clear the terminal log without the need to stop rails server
<notwist> luminous: so have you looked around if you can delete the package manually? or atleast remove it manually from the apt registry
<_porque> notwist, it makes all sense but I was guessing if it was possible because I can do that on a mac
<notwist> _porque: you should run the rails server through screen or something
<notwist> _porque: try "man screen", that way you can run processes neatly in the background. its how i run irssi for chatting
<usr13> _porque: I dono, but I suppose if you want to do that, you should redirect standard output to a file or ... i dono...
<BluesKaj> luminous, ok go into /usr/bin as root and remove the app
<usr13> _porque: Yea, that's it.  As notwist suggests, use screen
<notwist> _porque: instead of running "rails" you would run "screen rails" and when you want it gone you press CTRL+A+D, it still runs but you dont see it, and you can get it back anytime by typing screen -rd
<_porque> notwist, ....hum..gonna try it...
<notwist> _porque: you'll love screen so give it a shot
<_porque> notwist, thanks a lot and thanks to you to usr13
<FireStorms> Hey, can anyone tell me where the MySQL databases are stores on Ubuntu please?
<usr13> _porque: Yea, screen is pretty cool.
<notwist> _porque: np
<Nodgic> I havent used Ubuntu in a while, I still had 11.04, but now it is updating to 11.10
<Nodgic> will it update to 12.04 afterwards?
<Nodgic> uh 12.10
<usr13> FireStorms:  /var/lib/mysql/"DB-Name"  ?
<OerHeks> FireStorms, in /var/lib/mysql/mysql/ and  configuration data in /etc/mysql/
<notwist> Nodgic: not automatically I think
<MonkeyDust> Nodgic  fastest, easiest, cleanist would be a fresh install
<notwist> Nodgic: you should do a clean install instead if you can
<FireStorms> thankkkkkk you
<Nodgic> yeah alright
<MonkeyDust> Nodgic  backup first
<Nodgic> i know :)
<Guest83724> When connecting to my companies Citrix site and after logging in I get the following error: Contact your help desk with the following information: You have not chosen to trust "GeoTrust Global CA", the issuer of the server's security certificate (ssl error 61). I am on Ubuntu 12.10. Any idea anybody?
<MonkeyDust> Nodgic  best create a separate /home partition, it's easier to fresh install afterwards
<usr13> Nodgic: DO you have separate /home/ partition?
<Nodgic> nope
<notwist> Guest83724: https://www.google.com/search?q=You+have+not+chosen+to+trust+Citrix
<Nodgic> I am dualbooting though will the bootloader still work after a clean install?
<MonkeyDust> Nodgic  during install, choose 'something else' and specify /home and /
<Nodgic> aha
<notwist> Nodgic: dont worry, a new GRUB will be installed and it will detect windows
<Nodgic> cool
<usr13> Nodgic: Having a separate /home/ partition allows you to re-install while leaving your personal files where they are and un-touched.
<notwist> Nodgic: the point of having your own /home partition is that all independent stuff there (music etc) can be left and you can just wipe all the rest and clean install that
<Nodgic> i see
<Nodgic> thanks
<usr13> Nodgic: But you can just back-up to a thumb drive ....
<BaconAttack_> Will that keep applications too?
<mattt_> When running "crontab -e" why does vim display a series of errors like 'E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version: exe "hi' - I don't see the same errors when running vim or vi directly
<notwist> Nodgic: /home also contains a lot of config files so stuff like firefox bookmarks and what not will be there
<BaconAttack_> Just wondering
<Nodgic> ah, nice
<notwist> BaconAttack_: applications arent installed in the home folders, atleast not typically, so no
<mattt_> The file /etc/alternatives/editor is linked to /usr/bin/vim.gnome..
<FireStorms> Anyone interested in buying rights to this image for $60? http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac183/micha8l/new_wave2.png
<notwist> BaconAttack_: application settings though are, in hidden folders
<FireStorms> doh, wrong channel... sorry
<MonkeyDust> BaconAttack_  i have a manully created list of installed programs, which i apt-get install after fresh install
<BaconAttack_> Ah ok.
<reedos> 抱歉，第一次用，有没有LINUX中文频道
<jrib> mattt_: try running "select-editor"
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<usr13> mattt_: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<mattt_> usr13: lucid
<mengazo> Hello, is it possible to sort files by creation date on any file manager for Ubuntu? I used to be able to do so on Windows and OS X for organizational purposes, an it seems as though Linux doesn't offer that in any way
<usr13> aaahhhh
<jrib> luminous: hmm, that's probably ok.  Is there a reason you are using gem install instead of the librmagick-ruby package through apt?
<AuzBul> test test
<zykotick9> mattt_: is vim.gnome = gvim the gui?  if you change that to a regular vim do you still get the errors?
<MonkeyDust> AuzBul  it works, you're in
<mattt_> jrib: that did the trick - but oddly, nano had been the editor selected, but vim was the editor being run..
<AuzBul> anyone want to tell me how I can get a floodbot in my freenode channel?
<jrib> mattt_: you might have EDITOR or VISUAL set?
<MonkeyDust> AuzBul  ask in #freenode
<AuzBul> i did....
<AuzBul> they make it confusing MonkeyDust
<notwist> AuzBul: well it has nothing to do with ubuntu so dont ask it here
<mattt_> jrib: neither set ^_^
<AuzBul> byt you guys have 3 of them
<usr13> mattt_:  are you fully updated?
<AuzBul> but*
<mattt_> zykotick9: not sure i understand re: vim.gnome=gvim
<notwist> AuzBul: theyre most likely not from freenode
<jrib> mattt_: weird
<mattt_> usr13: unlikely.. this issue cropped up when I started using the solarized colourscheme
<usr13> mattt_: sudo apt-get install vim
<mattt_> anywho.. seems to be working, and now my crontab has syntax highlighting :)
<zykotick9> mattt_: i have a vim.basic and a vim.tiny on my machine, but no vim.gnome.  i'd guess vim.gnome is actually the GUI application gvim.
<Guest83724> I downloaded the certificate buy Firefox won't let me add it.
<mattt_> zykotick9: vim.gnome runs in the terminal though O.o
<notwist> Guest83724: more info please
<DJones> AuzBul: Its something that was written specifically for this channel, I'm fairly sure that the code isn't publicly available
<mattt_> I don't care much for gvim..
<Guest78266> I have a disk that I've been working on salvaging from a BSOD. I have fixed the bad sectors and made the file system recognizable. Now, how do I format the other partitions so that it boots properly? My first partition is labeled "Dell utility",  second is "RECOVERY" and the third is my file system. What should I format "Dell Utility and "RECOVERY" so that my filesystem boots properly?
<AuzBul> DJones: is there a perosn I can ask if I can use that script for my channel?
<jrib> AuzBul: LjL
<Guest83724> I downloaded the .pem file from global trust and chose import in the Firefox cert settings. But the button confirm exceptin is greyed out.,
<AuzBul> i hate having to rely on the flood error
<AuzBul> freenode always messes that up
<notwist> Guest78266: 1) please choose a nickname with /nick 2) if you salvage, you should backup all of it to another disk and then reinstall completely, wiping partitions
<gyre007> is there any way how I can pipe data into openssl as oppose to specifying the input via -in ? I dont want to create a file and then encrypt it...I want to do it on fly...
<notwist> Guest83724: please choose a nick with /nick, also http://www.watchguard.com/help/docs/wsm/11/en-us/content/en-us/certificates/import_client_cert.html
<usr13> AuzBul: What...?
<AuzBul> i didnt say anything....
<Guest78266> notwist: That's what I'm trying to avoid, is wiping the disk. It's still possible to salvage it. I know it is but a lot of people are to lazy to explain how. Though I've met some cool people that helped me get this far, and I'm hoping to find more so I can fix this.
<notwist> Guest78266: when you're salvaging a disk you should ALWAYS copy all of it from the disk itself -> another disk
<notwist> when the data is secured, you wipe the first disk completely and see if its still usable
<Guest78266> notwist: I've already done that
<MonkeyDust> Guest78266  type /nick blah
<notwist> then when you have a working system back on the first hdd you can put stuff in from disk 2
<luminous> jrib: to get the most recent / that had been more of a test, i can use apt
<Guest78266> I'm a noob at irc I don't know how to set a nick name
<MonkeyDust> Guest78266  simply type /nick some_nick
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<usr13> "what's in a name? A rose, by any other name, would smell as sweet"  (how did i do?  Close?)
<notwist> Emmanuel_Chanel: hi
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Where has getdeb.net gone???
<notwist> usr13: close enough
<notwist> what sucks about guest nicks is that theyre annoying to separate
<Ink> Hi I need some help I am new to ubuntu and am having issue with my sound quality, I googled it and found nothing matching my problem. the sound is crackly and grainy, any suggestion to help it
<spaes> I have a .key keynote presentation file in ubuntu that is behaving like a directory. I guess it is some problem with the mime-type that causes it to be considered an archive. Is there any way that I can simply have it considered a single file? i need to upload it to a website.
<notwist> Emmanuel_Chanel: seems to be down
<usr13> that *which* we call a rose
<notwist> Emmanuel_Chanel: see it as a great opportunity to learn how to compile from source and/or build your own debs!
<compdoc> Guest78266, you dont need to format either of those two small partitions to get it to boot. Also, you cant repair sectors - buy a new drive
<lionrouge> hi
<lionrouge> why skype is not in 12.10 Software Center ?
<Ink> can anyone help me?
<AuzBul> i can
<lionrouge> Ink, don't ask to ask
<MonkeyDust> lionrouge  in the 3rd party repo
<notwist> lionrouge: just go to their site
<Emmanuel_Chanel> notwist: Yeah... I've already compiled something to .deb for myself personally, though...
<lionrouge> MonkeyDust, thanks
<AuzBul> Ink: what seems to be the problem?
<TheLordOfTime> !anyone | Ink
<ubottu> Ink: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<TheLordOfTime> bleh lag
<ejv> he already asked his question fellas
<AuzBul> thank you ubottu
<ejv> pay attention.
<notwist> omg guys Ink just typed his question a minute ago thats why he said "can anyone help me"
<AuzBul> you need a promotion!
<AuzBul> t:D
<usr13> lionrouge: skype.com
<notwist> stop telling him to just ask
<AuzBul> o
<AuzBul> sorry
<AuzBul> :C
<FloodBot1> AuzBul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AuzBul> wow.........
<Ink> my sound isnt working since I booted Ubuntu, I am using 10.04, its crackly and grainy I couldnt find the answer anywhere I need Noob speak please
<notwist> Ink: 10.04 is old as shit, upgrade.
<Ink> I was told 12.04 was glitchy as all fuck and to go to the older version
<spaes> LTS yo
<notwist> Ink: did it stop working when you switched to ubuntu or has it worked previously?
<AuzBul> Ink: format your hardrive
<Ink> when i dual booted Ubuntu works fine on the winblows side
<usr13> Ink: lspci |grep udio    #tell us what it says.
<notwist> usr13 probably meant "grep audio"
<ejv> AuzBul: you'll find yourself quickly departed from this channel, giving advice like that
<AuzBul> bigmeow:
<usr13> notwist: no
<notwist> ok :)
<AuzBul> ejv:  ..... do you know who i am
<SolarisB1y> udio would find audio anyway lol
<notwist> AuzBul: some asshole on the internet
<notwist> SolarisB1y: :( im stopid
<ejv> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<SolarisB1y> notwist: no your not lol
<AuzBul> thats not nice.....
<lionrouge> Ink, at first look if your sound is muted
<Pricey> AuzBul: When helping here, please be helpful :)
<usr13> ( -i audio vs udio saves keystrokes)
<Ink> i can hear sound it the quality thats the issue
<jrib> ok, everyone, please keep in mind we're here to help each other... Also, try to stick to *friendly* support (keep the language family friendly)
<printer> hi all. i'm not able to make my printer (epson d88) work. i modprobe usblp but, when i run "cat somefile | lpr", /dev/usb/lp0 disapper. any hints please? thanks
<notwist> Ink: sounds like a driver issue or something like that
<ejv> "format your hard drive" is an unacceptable response jrib, imho ;)
<notwist> Ink: do you have any proprietary drivers available to try?
<notwist> Ink: also I'm still sticking to "get a newer version", 10.04 is not the newest LTS
<sam_> i forgot what i was meant to do for my problem
<notwist> Ink: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<sam_> i did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> !audio | Ink
<ubottu> Ink: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<notwist> sam_: thats okay because I forgot what your problem was
<Guest83724> notwist, I installed the cert according to the instructions you posted and checked the cert to be trusted. Restarted firefox and get same error,
 * compdoc hugs his LTS
<sam_> i had an issue with b4306
<sam_> not being able to connect to wifi
<notwist> Guest83724: you might have installed it in the OS in a way so that its still not recognized by Firefox, I dont know. Try rebooting (hurts to say it but i honestly dont know)
<notwist> sam_: did you look at the link I gave you
<usr13> sam_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<notwist> ^ thats the one
<usr13> yep
<sam_> yes but i was doing something else i didnt really understand it
<notwist> sam_: what about it dont you understand
<Ink> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 780d (rev 01) 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0e08 (rev a1)
<spaes> Is there a way to change how ubuntu sees the mime-type for a single file?
<sam_> which one to download
<notwist> sam_: read it again
<lionrouge> weird... apt-get install is able to install skype but in Software Center it cannot be found
<jrib> spaes: to what end?
<notwist> sam_: the first section ends with answering your question
<usr13> lionrouge:  Why didn't you just get it from   skype.com?
<printer> key guys... i'm not able to make my printer (epson d88) work. i modprobe usblp but, when i run "cat somefile | lpr", /dev/usb/lp0 disapper. any hints please? thanks
<spaes> jrib: it is considering keynote files and pptx files as directories, when they are single files. i guess it is because they are getting the mime-type of an archive. i need to upload one of these files as a single file, but i can't because in the file chooser it is shown as a directory.
<manisabri> Hi. where is the httpd.conf for apache in 12.10?
<extraymond> Hi guys, I want to know if it is possible to enable nvidia driver while another amd graphic card is running?
<lionrouge> usr13, it's really bad practice
<iceroot> manisabri: /etc/apache2/
<usr13> lionrouge:  ...  Software Center and Synaptic Package Manager ...
<arand> lionrouge: Only some packages show up in USC, not sure what the specific criteria is though.
<manisabri> iceroot: its not there!
<jrib> spaes: what happens when you open them in file browser?
<iceroot> manisabri: use /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<usr13> lionrouge: NOt really... (bad practice).
<manisabri> uh i see
<iceroot> manisabri: httpd.conf is old nad no longer used
<extraymond> I saw people using nvidia for  physx acceleration and amd for graphic rendering on windows xp
<usr13> lionrouge: cut to the chase, go to skype.com
<spaes> jrib: it shows as a directory both in file browser or in the terminal.
<manisabri> thanks a lot
<jrib> spaes: so it displays files inside it?
<spaes> jrib: yes.
<usr13> lionrouge: It's where it's coming from anyway.
<lionrouge> usr13, never
<lionrouge> i'll use sudo apt-get install
<usr13> lionrouge: never____________?
<jrib> spaes: interesting.  That makes it sound like it *is* a directory.  I don't know how you would deal with that other than possibly creating an archive of the directory and sending that
<usr13> lionrouge: Ok. that's fine.
<notwist> lionrouge: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<notwist> lionrouge: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<spaes> jrib: ok thanks. that is what i was just now thinking of looking into.
<lionrouge> notwist, already have done that stuff
<usr13> lionrouge: Do you use ppa or backports?
<notwist> lionrouge: then I suggest you read http://askubuntu.com/questions/151367/when-will-skype-4-0-enter-ubuntus-repositories
<lionrouge> usr13, it's fresh new system
<notwist> lionrouge: then I suggest you realize that youll get a newer and better version most likely from skype.com
<notwist> lionrouge: cheers bye
<lionrouge> notwist, thanks
<reedos> can you speak chinise
<notwist> reedos: #ubuntu-cn
<notwist> reedos: go there :)
<usr13> lionrouge: Ok, that's good.  And it is good to have a clean system.  (Just trying to explain a couple things you might not be totally aware of...)
<BluesKaj> !cn | reedos
<ubottu> reedos: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Dougie187> For some reason when I logged in this morning none of my files on my desktop showed up. I got an error about nemo not loading, but I'm using unity so I don't know if that is related or not.
<notwist> !sv | notwist
<ubottu> notwist, please see my private message
<reedos> that channel have a little peaple
<notwist> reedos: that channel has people that speaks chinese... and this one does not :)
<notwist> reedos: you could always try google translate
<reedos> I can not speak English,but ,I like study it
<notwist> reedos: http://translate.google.com
<LABcrab> Hey people.  i need some help to get this (http://www.dreamcast-scene.com/guides/pc-dc-server-guide-win7/) done, because all my attempts so far have failed.
<BluesKaj> notwist, give him a chance
<reedos> notwist, how are you
<notwist> reedos: im good :) you?
<notwist> BluesKaj: it was just well meant advice
<pedrinho> hi
<notwist> I have to leave now, have a nice day/evening/whatever it is where you leave all, ciao
<reedos> can I 加你为好友么
<pedrinho> someone else having this running apt-get update?
<pedrinho> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release.gpg
<pedrinho>   Something wicked happened resolving 'br.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<reedos> I leave
<hydruid> help i'm stuck in a meeting where i'm only listening......SAVE ME
<hydruid> lol
<BluesKaj> reedos, try #ubuntu-tw
<lionrouge> usr13, i appreciate this.
<reedos> thanks
<usr13> pedrinho: It means what it says.  Maybe just remove that repository.
<usr13> lionrouge: NP
<sam_> where do i find the hardware/additional folders
<gigglefight> hi need help on how to install an xorg driver i've downloaded the need file
<gigglefight> i'm stuck.
<lionrouge> does apt has search feature?
<savio> why ubuntu 12.10 is slower than 12.04 restarting service requires more time
<savio> why so?
<MonkeyDust> lionrouge  apt-cache search
<lionrouge> savio, which services?
<lionrouge> MonkeyDust, thanks
<sam_> where is the hardware/additional drivers folder?
<gigglefight> the file was created and posted by Dave Airlie. i've extracted the .zip and .tag.gz in the Downloads folder. i've opened README file and i'm stuck.
<savio> lionrouge, network-monitor
<savio> lionrouge, or any ?
<gigglefight> within it's scr directory i find .c and .h files
<usr13> sam_: hardware/additional drivers?  It's a service that finds proprietary diver modules for your system.  Not sure what "folder" it would use.  Why do you ask. What is your end goal?
<lionrouge> savio, i don't know the reason. Is the delay critical?
<savio> lionrouge, not so but it really sucks
<sam_> well i need to find it to enable b43 drivers
<savio> lionrouge, also tab completion  requires more time than 12.04
<usr13> sam_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lionrouge> btw, in repos there is skype 4.1 as on site
<lionrouge> savio, is your system outdated?
<varikonniemi> why does 12.10 run dns in 127.0.1.1 ? This seems to be the problem i have had with virtualbox's network not working after upgrading -_-
<sam_> yer i know that usr13 but it told me to find this thingy
<savio> lionrouge, no it's not i  have i3 processor 3 gb ram what else does ubuntu need
<gigglefight> can't find the ./configure, tried make and make install. i'm missing something
<usr13> sam_: Sorry, I meant to send:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/134516/how-do-i-get-a-broadcom-bcm4306-wireless-card-working
<lionrouge> savio, videocard?
<savio> lionrouge, intel hd
<savio> sam_, search for compat wireless you'll find good guide for broadcom drivers
<hilo> how do I set the default permissions that files/directories are created with?
<savio> lionrouge, i think 13.04 will fix that
<deadmund> sam_: I can help you personally if you wanna PM me.
<jrib> hilo: that's your umask.  What do you want to accomplish exactly?
<usr13> sam_: May need jockey-gtk      sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<lionrouge> savio, if you need ultimate speed, try gentoo ))
<usr13> lionrouge: I think it depends on what services you run ....
<lionrouge> usr13, surely
<lionrouge> a pity, i'm an ubuntu pro
<hilo> jrib, files uploaded on my vsftpd are getting 666. There is a umask option in vsftpd.conf, but no matter what I set it to, files are never created with the execute permission. This is an issue because directories created by an FTP client are restricted to listing their contents only.
<usr13> lionrouge: Most any stock install can be leaned up or fattened in such a way that it will run slower of faster, so....
<lionrouge> if i were you i would check what services are started automatically
<lionrouge> and if it's possible configure bash autocomplete
<lionrouge> maybe there is some extension for it that slows it down
<usr13> lionrouge: I'm not disputing or arguing, just adding info...
<jrib> hilo: so directories aren't being created with executable permission?
<hilo> jrib, yes precisely
<jrib> hilo: and you're creating the directories through ftp?
<hilo> Yes. If I mkdir from ssh, it gets the proper execute permission.
<cloudy> hilo: have you looked into man umask?
<jrib> hilo: seems like some sort of vsftp-specific issue.  What umask did you try in your vsftp settings?
<usr13> hilo: See "Umask Settings"  at:  http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<hilo> cloudy, somewhat, and everything I read said umask is a basically 777 minus umask, but even umask 000 yields only 666
<JPMH> I am running a standard ubunto 12.10 - libreoffice is there but I do not see a "database" option when I hit NEW, what do I need to install to add the data-base
<jrib> hilo: that's likely correct behavior for files, but directories should be 777 when you have umask set to 000
<hilo> jrib, I tried a whole slew of umasks including 000, 022 as recommended by many google searches
<jrib> hilo: yes, 022 is default.  Did they actually make any difference to the permissions?
<hilo> jrib, no matter what I set it to, nothing is every created with the execute bit for user group or other
<LABcrab> Hey people, how can i successfully create a dial-up server like this (http://www.dreamcast-scene.com/guides/pc-dc-server-guide-win7/)? Every time i tried, it failed.
<llutz> hilo have you tried: file_open_mode=0666, local_umask=0022
<hilo> jrib, Some of them had an effect removing read or write for other and/or group
<hilo> jrib, but nothing seemed to affect user permissions at all
<cloudy> hilo: ok
<hilo> llutz, I tried without the leading 0 on the latter
<JPMH> I found I just need to install libreoffice-base - so thank you
<emx> is there a way to add an entry in the context menu of nautilus that opens a terminal with the current directory as working directory?
<hilo> llutz, I will try it with that leading 0 now.
<escott> emx, there was a naut plugin "open terminal here" not sure if it is still maintained
<emx> escott, k,  thanks
<jrib> emx: nautilus-open-terminal is the package name for what escott is referencing
<MonkeyDust> emx  yeah, it's called nautilus-open-terminal
<emx> thanks
<hilo> llutz, file_open_mode=0666, local_umask=0022 yields uploaded files with 644
<llutz> hilo: which is correct, and dirs?
<llutz> hilo: mode 0666 "minus" mask 0022
<hilo> llutz, directory looks like drwxr-sr-x
<llutz> hilo: 755
<escott> hilo, you have setgid that could be messing with things
<RickZilla> A little OT: I was looking at the ubuntu wiki, and noticed something called "immutable page"...what is that?
<hilo> llutz, how can I get it to be 775? the group needs write perms
<RickZilla> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<reedos> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/flashplugin-installer；but:The
<llutz> hilo file_open_mode=0666, local_umask=0002
<reedos>  http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/flashplugin-installer；but:The package you requested will install shortly---stuck fixed
<hilo> escott, that is intentional as I want to ensure a specific group has access to everything below that point
<LABcrab> Speak of the devil!
<rduplain> How can I issue apt upgrades without automatically stopping/starting daemons? I'd like to manually restart services.
<escott> hilo, yes but it also drags permissions of the group with it
<llutz> escott: only group-ownership, not permissions
<hilo> escott, but it doesn't. The parent group has rwx and new directories only get r-x
<discovered> hi
<llutz> hilo: it is correct, sgid on dirs only inherits group id, not permissions (on linux-systems)
<discovered> anyone know why skype 4.1 crash on Ubuntu ? http://pastebin.com/HZcXDfmf
<hilo> llutz, with  file_open_mode=0666, local_umask=0002, files are created perfectly how I want them, but directories still don't get the write permission
<Ingenix> I'm trying to mount a smb share with a script, but nothing happens when I execute it. Here is the script: http://goo.gl/7eJzp ideas?
<hilo> llutz, on the group that is
<llutz> hilo: have you restarted vsftpd?
<hilo> llutz, yes sir
<escott> llutz, hilo, i stand corrected... always thought the group mask got pulled down as well
<hilo> escott, thanks :)
<llutz> escott: on bsd/solaris it does iirc
<escott> llutz, i would claim that was why i was confused, but i've never actually used a solaris/bsd system
<hilo> llutz, nevermind! got it. had to restart the filezilla connection too
<hilo> llutz, escott thanks for ringing in. this one has been a thorn for a few days
<LABcrab> Alright. Enough with the devil! i'm outta here!
<llutz> hilo: aah, just wondered why local_umask doesn't work...
<llutz> hilo: and now it's time to switch from ftp to sftp :)
<kenperkins> how do I figure out what scheduler I'm using for IO?
<hilo> llutz, yes actually, but it looks like ftps is simpler to configure (one line added to the vsftpd.conf and a generated cert). Is there any reason sftp would be a better choice?
<Dougie187> Is anyone in here familiar with boost mpi? (I asked my question in #boost but no one is home. :P )
<jrib> kenperkins: cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler for example
<llutz> hilo: well, with sftp all the traffic is encrypted, its easier to handle by firewalls
<kenperkins> jrib: thanks.
<hilo> llutz, is some data not encrypted with ftps?
<llutz> hilo: isn't ftps only encrypting login-data, and sending traffic open?
<kenperkins> so noop [deadline] means what exactly
<jrib> kenperkins: deadline is your scheduler
<kenperkins> why's noop in there?
<jrib> kenperkins: it's your other choice
<kenperkins> gotcha, I have two options and [] is selected
<kenperkins> ty
<LABcrab> Hey room!  i'm looking to share a broadband connection via (the bottleneck) two computers (laptop and Dreamcast) that have their two dial-up modems connected together.  All my attempts have failed so far, so i would appreciate help.
<larry_> help please. I have installed 12.04 but photoprint wont work because it cant fine a file (gutenprint) I have the file on a sdram card but it wont allow me to copy it into the lib directory ( permission dnied)
<escott> larry_, apt-get install printer-driver-gutenprint
<larry_> escott,  can you be alittle more descriptive, i am fairly new to ubuntu
<hilo> llutz, according to wikipedia, FTPS can explicitly control what is encrypted or encrypt everything (data and control) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FTPS#Scope_of_use
<escott> larry_, you want gutenprint... so install gutenprint. not sure why you are messing around with files on an sd card.
<escott> !apt | larry_
<ubottu> larry_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<hilo> llutz, Of course I'm not sure exactly how all that works though. If what the wikipedia says is true, I would probably set mine to implicit since that supposedly forces encryption on everything
<escott> hilo, one issue with ftps is the dynamic data port and NAT
<nibbler__> larry_: i's also quiet likely that the file on your sd has the right name, but is build with different parameters, so wont work. open the commandline (ctrl-alt-t) and execute the apt command escott gave you. prepend "sudo" to this
<llutz> hilo: better to be on the safe side. sftp is still easier to handle with iptables etc. because it only uses one connection/port
<llutz> hilo: but from the security point of view, the differences seem to be marginal (x509 vs ssh-protocol etc)
<escott> hilo, personally i would say "sftp" over "ftps" because (a) it is fewer services and includes one you will want to have anyways (b) its easier to manage with iptables/NAT
<larry_> thanks ubottu  now on the link.. so need to use the teminal for the command, takes me back many years :)
<nibbler__> ...as long as you don't need FXP
<larry_> problem is photoprint is i think hard coded to find gutenprnt  at afixed location...
<nibbler__> larry_: did you install gutenprint via the apt system?
<escott> hilo, this goes into some other lower level issues http://www.codeguru.com/csharp/.net/net_general/internet/article.php/c14329/FTPS-vs-SFTP-What-to-Choose.htm
<goddard> google chrome keeps giving me issues.  I delete my cache and even use bleachbit but it is still some how pulling up old data
<larry_> no, think when it saw the epson printer it instaklled the drivers direct from epson
<goddard> if i use chromium i see my site as it should be
<larry_> will try the apt system
<larry_> bear with me
<thesadmafioso> Hi, if I were to add repositories from a newer distro to my /etc/apt/source.list would I run into trouble?
<hilo> llutz, escott, looking into how to set it up with vsftpd. I came across instructions that look nearly identical to FTPS on vsftpd so now I'm not sure the writers really knew which was which
<escott> thesadmafioso, yes
<Sorinan> I normally use br.archive.ubuntu.com as my apt repo, but it's time to time offline, there's a way to point a backup server to apt? I already tried to use the "deb mirror://" option, but apparently it only selects based on latency, and not consistency.
<escott> hilo, if "it=sftp" you cannot set it up for vsftpd. sftp is not ftp. it just acts like ftp
 * reedos 晕倒
<llutz> hilo: lots of people say sftp but mean ftps, i don#t think vsftpd can act as sftp-server
<thesadmafioso> escott: What if there was a package I wanted to grab that I knew I could satisfy all of it's dependencies on my current system, but that package is just not available in my distro repos?
<escott> thesadmafioso, that would be unsupported
<larry_> : Unable to locate package libgutenprint.so.3
<larry_> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libgutenprint.so.3'
<thesadmafioso> escott: Ok, I understand that, but it could work, right?
<hilo> llutz, escott, in that case, I think it may be harder to switch as I spent a lot of time getting the vsftpd set up in a way that FTP users do not have an account on the local server at all.
<larry_> the printer works fine, but photoprint wont load because it cant see libgutenprint.so.2 due to hard coding inside
<Guest29840> Doesn anybody know how to switch between Citrix session and Ubuntu when in full screen mode? Shift + F2 does not work.
<llutz> hilo: the common way is to configure a chrooted-sftp, but users still need an account. for real virtual users you have to go the ftp-way
<escott> !find libgutenprint.so.2
<ubottu> File libgutenprint.so.2 found in libgutenprint2
<escott> larry_, ^^
<larry_> will try
<larry_> escott,  i get this larry@larry-O-E-M:~$ !find libgutenprint.so.2
<larry_> bash: !find: event not found
<larry_> larry@larry-O-E-M:~$ sudo apt-get install libgutenprint.so.3
<larry_> Reading package lists... Done
<larry_> Building dependency tree
<larry_> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> larry_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<larry_> E: Unable to locate package libgutenprint.so.3
<escott> larry_, the package name is libgutenprint2. !find is a command to the bot in this channel
<larry_> oops, se what i dont know :)
<larry_> !find libgutenprint.so.2
<ubottu> File libgutenprint.so.2 found in libgutenprint2
<hilo> llutz, Then I'm stuck because the person administering the FTP has minimal linux knowledge. I wrote scripts for adding/modifying/removing users so it would be single command simple. From guides I read on chrooted-sftp, that would be much more difficult a task...
<Sorinan> I normally use br.archive.ubuntu.com as my apt repo, but it's time to time offline, there's a way to point a backup server to apt? I already tried to use the "deb mirror://" option, but apparently it only selects based on latency, and not consistency.
<hilo> escott, thanks for the link. good comparison article.
<macmartine> Anyone know why I'm getting this error when deploying a Rails app to Ubuntu with Unicorn in the gemfile? https://gist.github.com/4221692
<escott> hilo, i dont know that it would be substantially harder. the scripts would be different, but i dont think "harder" is a given
<jrib> Sorinan: just list them as usual.  List your preferred ones first.  See "man sources.list"
<gigglefight> in need of reference webpage on how to install drivers from /xorg/drivers
<escott> hilo, i have a bone to pick with llutz characterization of sftp not being able to do "real virtual users." you can set things up with sftp that creates users just as locked out of the system as with ftp. The only difference is you do need to allocate a uid to those users. so part of the sftp vs ftp thing is where you want to manage the user permissons at the system level or at the ftp server level
<Sorinan> jrib, but if one of them can't be reached, won't it throw errors on apt-get update?
<larry_> it is installed somewhere, but neither photoprint or I can find it
<escott> larry_, generally we don't walk around with software on a stick. its all free so you just install what you need on the next machine. walking around with software on a stick is a reaction to proprietary I paid for this and they only gave me one stupidity
<coz_> hey guys.. 12.04  how to get mouse over audio play
<larry_> is there any way to copy a file from sdram card into a directory  (usr/lib)
<escott> larry_, yes but you shouldn't do it
<hilo> escott, The current model is such that user permissions are managed by setting the write permission on the filesystem. Since no two users on the FTP ever access the same directory, it is sufficient enough to use the write permission for the vsftpd user to control.
<larry_> the problem is  the program photoprint is hard coded to us gutenprint in the usr/lib directory and it isn't there on this distri
<RickZilla> coz_: That was on by default at one point, I think it's an mplayer function, but I could be wrong
<llutz> escott: "real virtual user" for is a user that is known only by the ftp-subsystem, so no uid, no need to lock him somewhere because the system doesn't know him at all. it might be the wrong term
<hilo> escott, you're probably right. It seems harder since I don't fully understand the chain of events for user auth in SFTP. Since the NAT traversal is really the only setback of FTPS that seems to really be a negative that might affect me, I'm focusing more on deciding if the trouble of NAT traversal justifies figuring out how to set up a whole new program and script everything.
<escott> llutz, i just think that gives a false sense of security. The user doesn't exist on the system so they cannot do any damage which is FALSE. The user exists on the system to the extent that vsftpd operates on their behalf
<llutz> escott: you're right
<mindbender1> is it possible to use apt-get to check for a quick summary of an uninstalled package
<hilo> escott, llutz, I lol'd a little at all that because 'real virtual user' is a pretty oximoronical statement. :P
<escott> hilo, you can do it either way. i prefer the sftp way because I like to be able to see all my users by catting /etc/passwd and manage them all through $HOME. if you had 10000 users for ftp and they all needed different directories but should have no access to the system then sftp probably isn't a great choice since it pollutes the /etc/passwd and $HOME
<usr13> mindbender1: apt-cache showpkg package-name
<larry_> escott,   the problem is  the program photoprint is hard coded to us gutenprint in the usr/lib directory and it isn't there on this distri
<hilo> escott, cool thanks for the info
<llutz> hilo: what is really real in this world? :)
<hilo> llutz, amen
<mindbender1> usr13: thanks
<escott> larry_, thats one interpretation... the other interpretation is that you are trying to use a non-portable program across different operating systems instead of just installing the program on each machine
<escott> larry_, would you expect to be able to grab a *.exe from Windows 8 and walk it over to a Windows XP machine and have it work?
<larry_> escott,  I have installed 12.04 and photoprint on this machine, sadly the program photoprint is hard coded to use gutenprint in the usr/lib directory. in 12.04 that file is installed somewhere else and photoprint wont load becaus eit can't find gutenprint
<gigglefight> i've just visited the #xorg irc channel... no luck there
<usr13> larry_: Are you talking about a printer driver?
<reto> ahahahhh
<reto> ciao
<escott> larry_, then symlink the library from the desired location
<larry_> it is a printer drive i believe. it is installed somewhere and the printer works fine. but photoprint is hard coded to looke elswhere for the driver
<larry_> usr13,  it is a printer driver i believe. it is installed somewhere and the printer works fine. but photoprint is hard coded to looke elswhere for the driver
<usr13> larry_: As escott suggests, a symlink may be the answer to your problem.
<larry_> escott,  no idea ahow to symlink, told you i am inexperienced with ubuntu
<usr13> larry_: ln -s /usr/lib/actual/file /usr/lib/sym/link
<usr13> larry_: .... where /usr/lib/actual/file is the actual file, and /usr/lib/sym/link  is the file / path the app is looking for.
<larry_> thanks usr13 , but i haven't been able to find where the file is installed. it is somewhere different to 10.10
<usr13> larry_: ... of course, you'd have to sudo it
<larry_> is there a search for file utility like find for windows?
<gigglefight> dr_willis: hi
<usr13> larry_: find
<usr13> larry_: find /usr/ -name file-name-here -type f
<larry_> thanks,, will try now.. and close off... food ready :)
<escott> larry_, or locate
<usr13> larry_: or find /usr/lib/ -name file-name-here -type f   #But find will start at the directory you give it, and go from there on...
<Sorinan> the "deb mirror://" option in apt sources.list is constantly trying to contact a server which is offline, there's no way to tell apt to give up on it and try the next one?
<usr13> Sorinan: You can [temporarily] dissable that repository.
<Sorinan> usr13, hmm, the idea is that the servers could update themselves completely unattended
<usr13> Sorinan: YOu can do it via the GUI interface or edit /etc/apt/sources.list, comment it out, and run sudo apt-get update
<usr13> Sorinan: Who's idea is that?
<Sorinan> usr13, mine :P
<usr13> ....sorry, couldn't resist.... thanks for sharing ;)
<Sorinan> I mean, I'm trying to achieve a relative independence on the server, next step: taking the world muwahahaha
<usr13> Well, if we didn't have a sense of humor, we wouldn't [really] be human.
<Sorinan> hahah, tell this to GLaDoS :P
<escott> !joke
<Hausas> If I hear another Muslim joke, I'm going to explode!
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<escott> the bot agrees. jokes are for humans
<wuffi600> hi
<hilo> hi
<wuffi600> i'd like to install 12.10 but booting the DVD with an USB-connected DVD-Drive give kernelpanic because no partition to read from could be found. I've copied the iso to an usb stick using unetbootin. But booting this usbstick gives same result (kernel panic). What else can i do to install 12.10 on my asus E35M1?
<nucc1> wuffi600, try downloading a fresh copy of the iso?
<Guest82237> Will anyone with a working (and bootable) windows 7 HDD, use Unbuntu's app "Disks" to highlight it, take a screenshot, and upload it here? It would be very much appreciated. :)
<escott> !checksum | wuffi600
<ubottu> wuffi600: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nucc1> wuffi600, also may be worth trying a different brand of usb stick
<wuffi600> (btw. booting a debian wheezy iso works from cdrom and from usb stick; so i guess it's a problem with the 3.5.9 kernel)
<usr13> Guest82237: Youmean fdisk?
<wuffi600> ubottu: md5 sum is correkt, tried 3 different types of usb stick and tried to different types of ide2usb adapters for dvd-drive.
<bilbonvidia> anyone familiar with sleepd? It does not seem to be aware of when i have pressed a button on my remote control
<Guest82237> usr13: nope. the application called "disks"
<wuffi600> nucc1: thankx for hint. if downloaded latest iso 20h ago.
<escott> wuffi600, how old is this computer
<wuffi600> escott: 8 month
<usr13> Guest82237: Unable to locate package disks
<escott> wuffi600, efi?
<wuffi600> escott: yep
<escott> wuffi600, you might try switching it to bios mode
<wuffi600> escott: http://www.asus.de/Motherboards/AMD_CPU_on_Board/E35M1I_DELUXE/
<Guest82237> usr13: You can download it in the app center
<wuffi600> escott: ok, i ll try bios mode .... moent
<usr13> Guest82237: Is it testdisk?
<usr13> Guest82237: What is the name of it?
<usr13> Guest82237: What are you trying to find out?  What is your end goal?
<Guest82237> Usr13: No. It's just called "Disks". It manages drives and media
<zvacet> Guest82237: what for you need picture
<usr13> zvacet: Thank you....
<Guest82237> usr13: I'm going to compare it to a windows 7 HDD that is not working and is not bootable.
<usr13> Guest82237: Is the drive not working?  Or is the OS just not bootable?
<usr13> Guest82237: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #Show us resulting URL
<Lope1> Hi I'm running Lubuntu, and aptitude is missing packages, I've just run apt-get update on this PC and another one running mint.
<Lope1> The PC running Mint has more packages than this one. for example my Lubuntu (latest version)'s aptitude is missing XChat and xserver-xorg-video-displaylink
<hilo> I have another permissions issue, this time with Oracle VirtualBox. Files saved into 'shared folders' from guest systems end up owned by vbox:vbox (which is the user running the vbox processes so that makes sense), and permissions 755 (files and dirs). I would like to change it so that the files are 664 and dirs are 775. Can that be done? And if not, is a cronjob that chmods an unreasonable workaround?
<TobiasTheCommie> i just purged fglrx from my system. But now the radeon driver is totally FUBAR
<escott> hilo, set the umask for the vbox user
<TobiasTheCommie> i get a screen with totally garbled colours
<usr13> hilo: See:  www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html  #Scroll to bottom.
<TobiasTheCommie> anyone got a link handy for radeon issues?
<TobiasTheCommie> on the opensource driver that is
<usr13> TobiasTheCommie:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Lope1> where can I get the apt packages I'm missing?
<Guest82237> usr13: /sda3 Is my windows 7 OS drive. /sdb is the windows non system drive. /sdc is the Unbuntu external HDD http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415230/
<TobiasTheCommie> usr13: thanks, also just noticed it is bitching about missing /dev/dri/card0 guess that might be the problem
<nucc1> Lope1, packages.ubuntu.com ?
<zvacet> Lope1: I think ther is no xserver-xorg-video-displaylink in repos check  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Lope1> zvacet: its showing up on Mint though
<zvacet> Lope1: and xchat is in universe repo so enable it (and multiverse too)
<Lope1> how do I enable extra repos?
<usr13> Sorry, gotta go.  Work is calling...
<escott> Lope1, you can do so through software-sources or by editing /etc/apt/sources fiels
<zvacet> Lope1: maybe they added it see on http://packages.ubuntu.com/  I can not find that driver there so it is not in repos		
<Lope1> my friend who is running mint just sent me this link: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/xserver-xorg-video-displaylink
<Lope1> can I install a driver for precise if I'm running quantal?
<TobiasTheCommie> bah, that link was no joy
<zvacet> Lope1: then then it is not supported any more I looked in quantal repos
<Guest82237> usr13: did you see my pastebin?
<Lope1> zvacet: ddid you see my question pls?
<escott> Guest82237, he had to take off. what was your question
<zvacet> Lope1: yes and I don´t know what to say xorg is updated so some drivers will not work (like mine ) you can try if you want to
<kapz> hilo, I want to change the purple/mow colour when i boot my pc, i use ubuntu 12.04, please help.
<escott> kapz, look for plymouth themes
<Guest82237> Will anyone with a working (and bootable) windows 7 HDD, use Unbuntu's app "Disks" to highlight the drive, take a screenshot, and upload it here? It would be very much appreciated.
<kapz> escott, is there any way to modify the default theme?
<compdoc> Disks? you mean disk utility?
<hilo> escott, usr13, Where do I set the umask value for a specific user? And for directory based permissions control, does this solution work: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/blog/kribor-618996/howto-change-umask-permissions-ownership-etc-of-a-folder-using-bindfs-23934/
<bazhang> it's called Disks in 12.10 compdoc
<escott> Guest82237,  2      1075MB  108GB   107GB   primary  ntfs            boot
<escott> hilo, bindfs seems a bit overkill
<escott> hilo, you can set umask in ~/.login or ~/.profile see if that gets parsed when you start vsftpd
<escott> Guest82237, thats parted output fdisk is: /dev/sda2   *     2099200   211814399   104857600    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<RickZilla> Yeah for some reason, the "disk utility" app doesn't seem to be there anymore
<hilo> escott, sorry it was ambiguous but this is a new separate issue. My vsftpd server is now running exactly how I want minus encryption. Also, since vbox starts up a slew of processes at boot, I'm guessing I'll need to reboot to see if the setting works?
<escott> hilo, i saw the vbox thing... just got confused
<hilo> escott, the vsftpd is actually a guest on the Oracle VirtualBox Host (also sitting on Ubuntu Server)
<Lope1> whats the point in me running the latest distro (quantal) if it doesn't support what precise supported?
<escott> hilo, in any case when vbox starts i don't know if it will read ~/.login or not
<hilo> escott, okay
<zvacet> Lope1: stick with precise you have 5 years support
<Lope1> I tried to install the precise driver on my quantal but it said xorg-video-abi-11 is missing
<gyre007> anyone here uses perl AWS command line tools ?
<hilo> escott, neither ~.profile or ~.login exist, should I just create them
<escott> hilo, in vbox's home yes
<hilo> escott, okay thanks
<zvacet> Lope1: yes truth it is missing  :(
<escott> hilo, since vbox may not start a shell i dont know if that gets parsed or not
<gyre007> I cant figure out how s3put works I swear :)....s3ls works perfectly fine and lists all files
<escott> hilo, also look at http://superuser.com/questions/318833/how-do-you-apply-umask-settings-to-an-account-that-doesnt-log-in
<gyre007> but s3put...mmm
<zvacet> Lope1: in my opinion it is best for you to run precise and if you want new software you can add it via ppa
<RickZilla> I've actually been thinking about retrograding to 12.4 just for the LTS, I hate to think about doing all of this again in a short time
<Tommaso> I'm downloading ubuntu i386 on to a macbook and I was wondering what the best way to get it on to an old toshiba satellite pro 4300 laptop. I have a USB flashdrive
<Tommaso> can anyone advise
<Tommaso> ?
<RickZilla> Tommaso start here http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<inthl> I downloaded knoppix to use dd on an unounted partition when knoppix is started - the filename is KNOPPIX_V7.0.4DVD-2012-08-20-EN.iso - I do have an USB flash drive (8GB in size), can I use dd to get it on the flash drive? I did so just before and the flash drive was not bootable. Is this correct? dd bs=1M if=/.../KNOPPIX_V7.0.4DVD-2012-08-20-EN.iso of=/dev/sdx - where x is the letter of the flash drive
<Tommaso> Thanks RickZilla
<BigC85> RickZilla agreed best way to do it
<bazhang> inthl, how does this relate to ubuntu
<zvacet> bazhang	: maybe he is tring to do it from ubuntu
<bazhang> zvacet, thats not a reason to ask about knoppix here
<bazhang> inthl, with the latest Ubuntu iso, you can simply cat the iso to the usb flash stick
 * RickZilla is away: afk
<bazhang> RickZilla, disable that
<codephobic> hi
<Guest82237> escott: Sorry I am a noob, that looks like random data to me.
<escott> Guest82237, then why did you ask for it? your disks look fine
<BlackWidow> i need some help
<Guest82237> because the OS won't boot
<RickZilla> sorry
<BlackWidow> i'm running ubuntu desktop and i'd like to install win
<zvacet> BlackWidow:yes?
<BlackWidow> wine
<bazhang> BlackWidow, ask the channel then
<frankko__> hmm unity crashed again..
<BlackWidow> ubuntu software center tells me to check my internet connection
<bazhang> BlackWidow, on a single LINE
<zvacet> !wine | BlackWidow
<ubottu> BlackWidow: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<codephobic> quick question, I've got 8GB RAM and I'm running Ubuntu 12.10. For some reason my memory stats recently have been showing 1.2GB of RAM in use and 4.1GB of cache, is this normal? Is this optimal? and if not, could this be the result of moving lots of files between drives and suffering the occasional crash?
<bekks> codephobic: Yes, it is normal.
<zvacet> BlackWidow: enable universe repo
<bekks> codephobic: The more RAM is used, the less RAM is lying around being wasted.
<codephobic> bekks, but doesn't that amount of cache seem... excessive? I've only recently noticed the cache usage at this level.
<larry_> hi
<codephobic> It made me wonder if my system wasn't carrying too many temp files or something, that's all.
<bekks> codephobic: Just be happy about your intelligent OS caching everything that might be used again and not letting your RAM lying around unused. :)
<signil> hey
<Guest82237> Hello. I am trying to compare a WORKING windows 7 HDD in Ubuntu's 12.10 app called "Disks" (you can download it in the market) to a NON WORKING Windows 7 disk. Will anyone with a WORKING windows 7 HDD use the app "Disks" to highlight it, take a screenshot of their working windows 7 HDD and paste the uploaded image's url here?
<signil> could someone help me out
<larry_> does 12.04 have any advantages over 10.10
<bekks> larry_: Yes. 12.04 is supported, 10.10 isnt anymore.
<gyre007> does anyone know of any good AWS tools ?
<signil>  I created a fortune cookie file  for my boyfriend (I hope this catches somebodys god damn attention around here!!!)
<signil> all the quotes separated by %
<bazhang> signil, no cursing here
<codephobic> bekks, well that's a good point. I guess I get a little anxious with 12.10 ... not had the best experience with this upgrade.
<larry_> becaus ethe menuing is really long winded, photo print does not work and god knows what they have done to firefox
<zvacet> !ask | signil
<ubottu> signil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<compdoc> fortune cookie file? whats that?
<signil> convert to a .dat
<signil> but on running :~$ fortune myfortunecookie from the command line
<larry_> bekks,  12.04 needs support, 10.1 works
<signil> it vomits the entire text onto the screen
<bekks> larry_: and 10.10 is unsupported.
<larry_> it does not need support, it works
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | larry_
<ubottu> larry_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> larry_, did you have an actual support question?
<codephobic> thanks bekks
<signil> I guess it can't seem to recognize % between the quotes because it dumps everything in the text file onto the screen
<BlackWidow> i'm running ubuntu desktop, which file should i download if i want to install flash player
<BlackWidow> .tar.gz, yum or .rpm?
<larry_> well i have been trying to use 12.04 for several days and am seriously thinking of either sticking to 10.1 or going back to win xp
<bazhang> BlackWidow, none of those
<zvacet> BlackWidow: install it from software center
<BlackWidow> ok 1 sec
<bazhang> larry_, well lets troubleshoot 12.04
<larry_> bazhang,  yes, i would loke photoprint to load and run. it wont because 12.04 has hidden libgutenprint from it
<BlackWidow> my software center is already installing Wine right now
<bazhang> BlackWidow, wait for it to finish then
<BlackWidow> is it ok if i navigate away from that in software center?
<BlackWidow> ahh ok
<phunyguy_work> software center will queue installs.
<escott> Guest82237, thats not going to tell you anything useful
<bazhang> larry_, photoprint? is that some wine app?
<cloudy> larry_: you might want to look into xubuntu 12.04 , or Linux mint 13
<BlackWidow> which version of windows will my wine attempt to use?
<bazhang> cloudy, dont recommend MINT here, its not supported
<larry_> nope, native ubuntu, in the software centre
<zvacet> BlackWidow: I think you will choose that when you start wine
<cloudy> bazhang: sorry - won't do it again
<BlackWidow> do i need a windows software installation cd for that?
<bazhang> BlackWidow, for wine? no
<BlackWidow> bazhang: which torrent client can i use on my ubuntu desktop?
<signil> Hello EVERYBODY! I created a fortune cookie file, containing all the quotes separated by %. Convert that to a .dat and move it under /usr/share/games/fortunes
<signil> But on running "fortune myfortunefile" from the command line, it vomits the entire text onto the screen. I guess it can't seem to recognize % between the quotes as a separator because it dumps everything in the text file onto the screen. PLEASE SUGGEST! :(
<bazhang> BlackWidow, what app did you want to run in wine
<bazhang> BlackWidow, deluge, transmission or others, up to you
<phunyguy_work> BlackWidow, transmission
<BlackWidow> i wanted to run photoshop cs6, flash cs6 and dreamweaver cs6
<BlackWidow> ok i'm getting qbittorrent right now
<heoyea> BlackWidow: use virtualbox
<BigC85> BlackWidow I use Deluge
<bazhang> BlackWidow, so check the appdb and see how well they run in wine
<bazhang> !appdb | BlackWidow
<ubottu> BlackWidow: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DrManhattan> I am booting in text mode. I am using nvidia-current. I am not getting any kind of text in between the grub menu and the login prompt.
<phunyguy_work> BlackWidow, there are comparable alternatives to that software as well.
<frankko> how do i get a systray in unity?
<skrite> hey all
<DrManhattan> if i use nvidia-experimental I get the text properly but I don't have a framebuffer device
<hilo> escott, I am trying to follow the link you sent and when I use that touch command to test the defaults, I get permission denied. Why would touch throw back permission denied even with sudo?
<BlackWidow> bazhang: if i want to run photoshop cs6, dreamweaver cs6 and flash cs6 inside of wine, is that better than using virtual box?
<phunyguy_work> hilo, if you arent in the sudoers file it will.
<hilo> phunyguy_work, same account I sudo with all the time for everything else
<bazhang> BlackWidow, no idea. check the appdb link to check
<signil> Hello EVERYBODY! I created a fortune cookie file, containing all the quotes separated by %. Convert that to a .dat and move it under /usr/share/games/fortunes
<signil> But on running "fortune myfortunefile" from the command line, it vomits the entire text onto the screen. I guess it can't seem to recognize % between the quotes as a separator because it dumps everything in the text file onto the screen. PLEASE SUGGEST! :(
<phunyguy_work> making sure.
<phunyguy_work> :)
<bazhang> signil, patience please
<BlackWidow> what is appdb?
<bazhang> BlackWidow,  a database
<hilo> escott, phunyguy_work nevermind I figured out why
<phunyguy_work> !appdb | BlackWidow
<ubottu> BlackWidow: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<phunyguy_work> :)
<BlackWidow> ahh ok, i'm checking out their website right now
<phunyguy_work> hilo, care to share the reason?
<phunyguy_work> if not, ok.
<BlackWidow> how do i cancel my installation of Win
<BlackWidow> Wine
<BlackWidow> i'd like to cancel it so I can try virtual box
<K350> What twitter app would you guys recommend?
<bazhang> BlackWidow, let it run is better, then remove
<BlackWidow> my install of Wine seems to be halted at half way point, unless its a big app?
<Lope1> Hi I've got a USB monitor I'm trying to get running on 12.04. Is anyone familiar with this?
<bazhang> BlackWidow, is it already configuring packages?
<BlackWidow> no, i dont think so
<lov> I've got a question about multiple desktops. I think this is new to unity, but moving the mouse from one desktop to another has "sticky" behavior where the mouse waits at the edge of one screen for about a second. Is there any way to change this behavior?
<BlackWidow> the installation progress bar shows that it's stuck at halfway right now
<phunyguy_work> lov, under the display settings
<phunyguy_work> it is called "Sticky Edges
<lov> Aha!
<lov> Thanks phunyguy_work!
<hilo> phunyguy_work, the command was "sudo -u <user> touch FILE" and I'm so used to thinking if I sudo, I don't have to worry about perms, but in this case since sudo is being used not to become root, but to become <user>, I still needed to pay a bit more attention to where I was 'touching'
<neweruser123> my windows 8 just screwed up all my files were on it!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> neweruser123: calm down
<ikonia> neweruser123: explain how you need ubuntu support
<neweruser123> should I wipe the whole HDD and reinstall win 8
<neweruser123> then ubuntu latest
<neweruser123> years worth of work in win7 i upgrade to win8 and i get screwed over
<ikonia> neweruser123: not interested in your windows complaint
<bazhang> !ot | neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> neweruser123: interested in how you need ubuntu support
<seednode> I'm sure #windows would love to hear it.
<bazhang> ##windows neweruser123
<neweruser123> piece of shite windows
<larry_> does anyone have  any experience running photoprint in 12.04?
<seednode> Cool, I'm no longer banned in ##windows
<bazhang> larry_, let me try
<hilo> neweruser123, You can probably use Ubuntu live to get your data. It would really surprise me if your upgrade to 8 actually deleted anything unless you did a 'format'
<bazhang> hilo, hes gone
<hilo> bazhang, darn lol
<seednode> ikonia: Wait, did you ban him, or kick him/
<erictr1ck> i am using 12.10 64 with dual monitors, primary monitor on the right and secondary on the left. however, some of my 'additional' taskbar icons (pidgin,spotify) only show up in the secondary left monitor. how can i make it so they either show up in both monitors or even better, only have a systray on my primary monitor?
<seednode> A ban seems a bit harsh.
<larry_> bazhang,  would be pleased. it wont run because it cant find a file that it is hard coded to find in usr/lib
<bazhang> seednode, lets move on please
<seednode> I'm just curious.
<bazhang> larry_, installing now
<larry_> bazhang,  it wants libgutenprint.so.2 but that gets installed somewhere other than usr/lib
<m000gle> I installed the experimantal-310 nVidia drivers, today, using 12.10's Software Sources Additional Drivers tab, but upon reinstallation neither Unity nor Gnome-Shell will work.  The former shows a blank screen, displaying only the wallpaper but no panel/launcher/icons; while the latter simply reverts to fallback mode.
<m000gle> Using Cinnamon, however, works fine, so the driver itself is clearly functioning ... Does anyone know how to fix this?
<neweruser123> yo what the hell u kicked me out the room
<neweruser123> i wanted to know what OS is ment to be installed first
<ikonia> neweruser123: windows should be the first OS installed
<neweruser123> how do i install ubuntu after
<BigC85> newuser install win first
<neweruser123> without removing win
<ikonia> !install | neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<neweruser123> i want to use CD
<larry_> yes, and better stilll newuser install windows using fat32, the ubuntu works better
<ikonia> larry_: please don't talk nonsense
<neweruser123> is fast32 faster ?
<ikonia> neweruser123: ignore what larry is saying
<neweruser123> oh ok
<BigC85> theres an option durring ubuntu install says install alongside win
<nathandim> neweruser123 just resize the partition through administrating tools after the installation is complete
<ikonia> neweruser123: read the url ubottu has just given you
<larry_> nope neweruser123  but ubuntu is not always reliable with ntfs
<ikonia> larry_: please stop
<bazhang> larry_, thats not correct
<neweruser123> what url
<ikonia> you don't install ubuntu to NTFS, it goes to it's own partition with a linux native file system
<ikonia> !install | neweruser123
<lov> 13:52:11 < ubottu> neweruser123: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs -  See also !automate
<bazhang> lov, ?
<larry_> i know  that but it is better to install windows on a fat32 partition
<ikonia> larry_: no, it's not
<ikonia> please stop
<bazhang> larry_, last warning
<ikonia> bazhang: he's reminding him of ubottus comment
<neweruser123> is my hardware compatible
<neweruser123> i have had no sound for 3 months
<ikonia> neweruser123: you'll need to research that for yourself
<neweruser123> what Ubuntu OS do i use
<neweruser123> xubuntu ?
<neweruser123> or just ubuntu
<FloodBot1> neweruser123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> neweruser123, try a live cd and decide
<ikonia> neweruser123: whatever one you like best
<Zael> so, i was compiling something and it started getting weird errors... so i decided to try to delete the source and start over, and got read only file system error, so i decided to restart.. upon restarting i got a message on boot that an error had been detected with my disk, and it could attempt to repair it.. so i said repair... and it rebooted and everything seems ok for the time being..
<Zael> my question is, where do i look to see what that error was all about
<neweruser123> shud i go for the latest ubuntu though
<escott> Zael, disk is probably failing. check the smart status in the "disks" applicaiton
<neweruser123> i dont have time to try things out i like ubuntu current design
<ikonia> neweruser123: if you like it best, sure
<neweruser123> can i open my hdd in ubuntu back up my windows files then reinstall OS
<Zael> will do that escott; i've been hearing some spinning and some quiet click when it does like every few days... so i figured...
<Zael> but i'm wondering if there's a log or something i can look at as well
<neweruser123> i have like loads of work, Nuts magazines, games etc...
<ikonia> neweruser123: sure
<escott> Zael, smart status
<Zael> smart checked out fine on all drives the other day, but i'll check it again
<neweruser123> how can i access that folder
<ikonia> neweruser123: mount it
<ikonia> neweruser123: the liveCD should auto mount it for you
<escott> Zael, otherwise you need to look at the syslog for kernel messages but it will almost surely be an io error that dropped you to read-only mode
<phunyguy_work> escott, Zael, I have also seen faulty memory cause strange filesystem behavior.
<JonJ> I've been trying to get murmur to run on this machine, but whenever I start mumble-server it gives no errors, logs look fine, but the port isn't opened in the system. I ran iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -dport 64738 -j ASCCEPT both with tcp and udp, still no dice. ANyone know how to get it to run?
<hilo> neweruser123, when you load the LIVE ubuntu image from CD, you will be able to browse to the windows drive and copy and paste stuff off of it. You will need a flash drive, external or some other storage that is separate from windows.
<neweruser123> will USB 3.0 portable harddrive work
<neweruser123> i have like 50gb worth of content to move around
<escott> Zael, if you are hearing clicks that you weren't hearing before you should be shopping for a new disk
<hilo> neweruser123, most likely
<escott> Zael, even if the smart is clean i would get a new disk
<shadow98> hey guys when laptop screen goes into lock mode vino-server stops running
<shadow98> how do i prevent this from happening?
<hilo> Zael, you should backup all the content on that drive and replace it. It will fail, and likely soon.
<phunyguy_work> shadow98, are you sure the machine isnt going into a sleep state?
<ikonia> neweruser123: yes
<Zael> yeah, i see the io error
<Zael> and where it remounted ro
<shadow98> well im able to ssh
<phunyguy_work> ok, shadow98, just making sure
<shadow98> i was just at the house and it worked from my android phone
<shadow98> drove back to work and its not working from desktop
<hilo> shadow98, Consider an alternative VNC server. Vino has known issues with Unity. I use X11vnc, and it works very well including the ability to remote in even when the machine is not logged on at all.
<shadow98> hilo: i thought about NX
<nidazole> JonJ: i guess the packets drop in return. is it work without iptables?
<hilo> shadow98, I've never used it, looks proprietary. There are a number of VNC alternatives though and that one might work great for you.
<JonJ> nidazole: Not that I can tell no, I also tried the vanilla version from mumbles site and the same issue. The program starts, but doesn't seem to want to "bind" to the port so to speak
<JonJ> I installed mumble-django and the website works and I can log into it. Whenever I try to make a change though, python throws various exceptions at me
<K350> Any nice twitter app to recommend for us ein ubuntu?
<heoyea> K350: turses
<phunyguy_work> JonJ I would check what python version it requires.  default in 12.10 is 2.7
<phunyguy_work> 2.7.3 is what I have on mine
<tre> How can I download package with its dependencies if it is already installed on my ubuntu 12.04 and doesn't exist in a cache?
<escott> !offline | tre
<ubottu> tre: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<K350> heoyea: Didn't find it int the3 repo But I'll googel it up  thanks!:-)
<tre> ubottu: I need to do it on my machine
<ubottu> tre: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<K350> heoyea: It's not in the repo. But I'll google it up. Thanks!:-
<tre> damn(
<nucc1> tre you can do all that on your machine
<larry_> bazhang,  how far did you get with photoprint ?
<tre> nucc1: how? As I understand synaptic is already checked all packages (that I need and don't)
<jiffe98> why is 'PermitRootLogin yes' set in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<jiffe98> that just seems like a bad idea
<ikonia> there is not root password
<hilo> jiffe98, your root account should not have a pw
<ikonia> so you can't login anyway
<InspectorCluseau> tre use the package manager to reinstall or remove and reinstall
<llutz> jiffe98: it IS a bad idea and needs to be changed, even if the root-acccount is locked
<jiffe98> ikonia: but if you set a root password then you can
<ikonia> jiffe98: yes, and if you disable PermitRootLogin you cant
<jiffe98> yeah so I would think the default should be PermitRootLogin no
<ikonia> jiffe98: why ?
<root> hi
<jiffe98> why should it be yes?
<escott> !ot | jiffe98
<ubottu> jiffe98: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phunyguy_work> jiffe98, I would go out on a limb and say you are corrext... for a hardened server....
<ikonia> jiffe98: so that certain automated funtions via secure ssh keyparis can happen on servers
<escott> jiffe98, you can put your comments in a bug report if you really want to
<Guest92746> Have a broken HD, does anyone know if there is any way to recover some of the data?
<Guest92746> It won't even show up when I boot onto linux from an usb...
<phunyguy_work> Guest92746, Not sure on Linux, but some places will do it for a fee...
<phunyguy_work> if Ubuntu can't see it, then I am afraid there isn't much hope.
<Guest92746> it's not a linux machine, just booted into linux to see if I could mount the HD to recover some files
<phunyguy_work> anything beyond Ubuntu is beyond the scope of this channel
<Guest92746> ok ^^
<escott> phunyguy_work, a bit harsh. you could have pointed him to testdisk and photorec before that
<phunyguy_work> escott, sorry
<ikonia> pointless if the disk is dead
<hilo> Guest92746, you will likely need to send it to a serious data recovery firm. They tend to charge anywhere from $100-$5000 depending on the circumstances.
<phunyguy_work> ikonia, agreed.
<Ash_> hey.. could i have some help please?
<phunyguy_work> !ask | Ash_
<ubottu> Ash_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hilo> Ash_ question
<Ash_> Well.... when updating my files.. it says that there is not enough disk space on my boot... how do i clean boot and get these updates working again?
<FalsAlarm> which linux distro is most like windows?
<FalsAlarm> i'm looking for an easy to use distro
<ikonia> FalsAlarm: none
<FalsAlarm> that has a gui for everything
<escott> FalsAlarm, which windows 3.1, 95, or 8
<ikonia> FalsAlarm: I suggest researching on distro watch
<mysteriousdaren> FalseAlarm: Each has something special depending on what your looking for.
<FalsAlarm> ikonia, i want to be able to run photoshop cs6, flash cs6 and dreamweaver cs6 on it
<escott> FalsAlarm, then you want windows
<ikonia> FalsAlarm: not going to happen
<ikonia> use windows
<FalsAlarm> but i'm trying to develop a facebook app
<ikonia> (r by a mac)
<FalsAlarm> and the heroku hosting is free
<ikonia> developing a facebook app as nothing to do with linux
<FalsAlarm> heroku free hosting uses git
<FalsAlarm> can i use git from within dreamweaver is what i want to do
<escott> FalsAlarm, virtualbox?
<ikonia> there are git clients on windows
<ikonia> FalsAlarm: ask adobe for dreamweaver help
<escott> FalsAlarm, msysgit
<Ash_> Which Files can I delete from my /boot safely?
<misterroboto> Hello, I need seamonkey, but sudo-apt get install seamonkey does not do the trick
<Guido-5> dude gnome shell is the shit
<FalsAlarm> escott, i found https://github.com/ChrisMcKee/gitweaver but i dont know how to install it into my dreamweaver
<escott> Ash_, why do you need to delete files from /boot
<Guido-5> screw you windows
<Guido-5> :P
<ikonia> FalsAlarm: you went through this before as blackwidow
<ikonia> FalsAlarm: drop it it
<Ash_> My updates are not 'updating' and i need to free disk space
<ikonia> join ##windows - or contact adobe
<FalsAlarm> ikonia, i never found out how to install gitweaver into my dreamweaver yet
<ikonia> FalsAlarm: nothing to do with this channel
<misterroboto> How do I add seamonkey to the software repository?
<ikonia> FalsAlarm: contact adobe
<escott> Ash_, but why /boot. do you have a separate /boot
<FalsAlarm> ikonia, does adobe have a irc channel ?
<Ash_> No... it says it needs a total of 24.9m free disk space on /boot and additiomal 8196k of disk space on boot
<FalsAlarm> there forums are a mess
<ikonia> FalsAlarm: no idea.
<shvelo> Hi, I have old Asus Eee PC and I need something lighter than Unity, which is better, Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<bazhang> shvelo, for that, lubuntu
<misterroboto> shvelo, lubuntu
<shvelo> thanks
<larry_> bazhang,  how far did you get with photoprint ?
<misterroboto> Seamonkey does not even surface in my software repository
<misterroboto> weird
<misterroboto> I need that software
<escott> Ash_, sounds like you do have a separate /boot. if you open a terminal and run <<dpkg -l "linux-image*">> it will list the installed kernels. you can select and older one and "sudo apt-get remove copy-paste-the-package-name-with-version"
<jjgalvez__> is there anyway to have both firefox32 and firefox64 both installed on the say system, and use different plugins?
<ikonia> jjgalvez__: it would be very scrappy
<ikonia> and outside of the repo software
<escott> jjgalvez__, my guess is no, but you could try to apt-get install firefox:i386
<ikonia> it would have the same location as firefox 64
<daauzon> hello
<jjgalvez__> escott: I tried that and it wanted to remove firefox
<ikonia> the two packages would conflict
<jjgalvez__> ikonia: that's what I was afraid of.
<larry_> bye all
<escott> jjgalvez__, then im going to upgrade my answer to "no"
<daauzon> I need help with being able to load grub from a PenDrive to choose 2 operating systems that are installed on separate partitions on the PenDrive.
<ikonia> daauzon: what are the OS's ?
<daauzon> ikonia: Win7 and Ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> daauzon: ok, so that should be fine, just treat the pendrive as a hard disk
<ikonia> daauzon: it's the same principals as installing both to a hard disk
<escott> daauzon, if the bios supports it (but most newer ones will)
<daauzon> well my  BIOS shows the flash drive as HDD.
<Ash_> Not working for me :(
<daauzon> So do I edit my curreny grub to show the PenDrive partitions or do I install a new Grub on the PenDrive?
<ikonia> daauzon: I'd suggest putting grub on the pen drive so it's a bootable device directly
<escott> Ash_, paste.ubuntu.com the terminal session
<shvelo> can you recommend a cheap laptop suitable for Android and web development? which will have good Ubuntu support of course
<daauzon> os so I just do grub-install /dev/sdX. And how do I configure it to find the 2 OSs on the same device?
<Ash_> Command not found
<ikonia> daauzon: I'd suggest re-installing ubuntu to the pen drive applying grub to the pendrive from the installer
<daauzon> I'm already running Ubuntu from HDD.
<ikonia> daauzon: that way all the internal files will reference the pen drive
<ikonia> daauzon: so you've not installed it to the pen drive yet ?
<daauzon> no. I have 3 partitions on the pendrive. 1 for a bootloader, 1 for Win7 and 1 for Ubuntu.
<ikonia> daauzon: one for a bootloader ??
<ikonia> the boot loader doesn't live on it's own partition
<ikonia> (if you mean grub as the boot loader)
<daauzon> yes I was going to use SuperGrub2Disk, but it doesnt detect the OSs
<escott> daauzon, one concern i have with that... windows treats pen drives in weird ways (at least xp does) so ive never been able to get windows to create a disk label for anything but the first partition on a pen drive
<escott> Ash_, ok
<ikonia> daauzon: install ubuntu to the pen drive - make sure the installer references the pendrive for the installtion of grub
<ikonia> daauzon: job done
<daauzon> and then how would i load windows7 from the pendrive if I wanted to?
<ikonia> daauzon: grub will see the OS on the pendrive and add a menu item
<daauzon> so I should install Win7 on the drive first, right?
<ikonia> daauzon: so when you boot the pendrive you'll get grub that's installed on the pendrive as the boot loader
<ikonia> daauzon: you already have windows on the pendrive (I thought you said)
<misterroboto> I think my ubuntu install is borked
<heoyea> get ducktape
<daauzon> Right right. so just install Ubuntu to the drive and I should be set.
<ikonia> daauzon: pretty much
<misterroboto> Software installed does not show up in the menu and I cannot get software I need
<misterroboto> weird
<heoyea> run in terminal
<misterroboto> heoyea, doesn't work either
<ikonia> define "doesn't work"
<escott> Ash_, without knowing what you are doing... can't do much to help you
<misterroboto> http://pastebin.com/AGf79m7S
<misterroboto> ikonia, Please see pastebin
<ikonia> misterroboto: "root" ?? really
<Ash_> well I am going through my boot files.. and trying to see which ones i can delete safely
<misterroboto> ikonia, to install programs
<ikonia> misterroboto: thats what "sudo" is for
<misterroboto> ikonia, You mean programs can be installed without root? Really?
<ikonia> misterroboto: also jocky isn't part of 12.10, are you using 12.10 ?
<misterroboto> ikonia, I am tryint to use "additional drivers"
<ikonia> misterroboto: then why are you typing "jocky"
<misterroboto> ikonia, there is no option in the menu
<ikonia> misterroboto: because it's gone in 12.10
<ikonia> as I've just said
<heoyea> misterroboto: jocky-gtk
<escott> Ash_, i've told you the way to do this properly. all you have said is "command not found" and "doesn't work"
<Ash_> thats what the terminal told me :(
<heoyea> misterroboto: i missed the e so is jockey-gtk
<misterroboto> okay, how do I ensure my graphics card has the software I need?
<h00k>  /11
<h00k> bah.
<escott> Ash_, i ran a command and my terminal told me "Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)" can you guess what it was
<heoyea> misterroboto: by installing the drivers
<misterroboto> heoyea, Oh gee thanks
<escott> Ash_, ill give you 20 questions, and start you out with not an animal, vegetable or mineral
<misterroboto> Just install the right stuff
<escott> Ash_, without telling me what you typed in the terminal i really cant help you
<Ash_> okay.... Sorry.. I am a bit daft arent I?
<shadow98> i dragged firefox icon's to the desktop....i created 3 profiles...how do i change the icon for these different icon's on 12.10
<heoyea> misterroboto: yea should give u a list of drivers u can install
<misterroboto> Okay, how do I install seamonkey? I cannot sudo apt-get it, nor is it in the coftware centre
<misterroboto> software
<nidazole> hello everyone! anyone cane help me about how to image a RAID 5 server with 3 SCSI disks by dd command or something ... and combine those to one image? i am trying to boot its OS in VMWare!! the tool i launch the dd images to vmdk is LIVEVIEW but that accepts one disk image for Source image!
<escott> Ash_, go to paste.ubuntu.com and copy paste your terminal session so i can see what you are doing
<teskew> in unity, when clicking on the messaging indicator and then selecting empathy, the empathy chat list does not focus. i see it "shake" in the sidebar/dock, but it doesn't focus. is this normal behavior?
<Ash_> my terminal screen is blank currently
<heoyea> misterroboto: aptitude search seamonkey
<huismon> is it possible to netboot off http instead of nfs?
<ikonia> huismon: yes
<heoyea> sure
<huismon> ikonia, link, or what should i google to get documentation?
<ZwiiiT> Hi thur! I have a i7 with hyperthreading and wanted to disable it,. I have 8 cpu`s listed, so witch one would i disable? Tried to run "echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/node/node0/cpu*/online " where * is 1,3,5,7.
<huismon> this is a pxe/dhcp then netboot off an iso on http
<ZwiiiT> But is that the right way?
<huismon> that's my goal anyways
<ikonia> just change the header to http
<nidazole> the md0 image through RAID software controller doesnt bootable.
<misterroboto> heoyea, hmm, nothing that I need surfaces
<escott> ZwiiiT, you disable in the bios
<misterroboto> heoyea, thanks anyways
<ZwiiiT> escott: hard to do due to dedicated server
<heoyea> misterroboto: then u got everything u needed
<misterroboto> heoyea, No, I have to look at other distos
<misterroboto> or manually install it
<misterroboto> from source
<heoyea> misterroboto: theres also PPA for version drivers
<heoyea> misterroboto: thats not in the repos
<ZwiiiT> But how to list CPU cores, and their CPU numbers? So i know what CPU`s to disable ( echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/node/node0/cpu3/online )
<huismon> ikonia, so just netboot = http://foo/bar.iso ?
<misterroboto> heoyea, Ubuntu is automated, which is its strength, but also a weakness...it makes for lazy users.  ; - )
<escott> ZwiiiT, since the hyperthread cores are not real cores i dont think taking them offline is going to work, but you never know. i believe that the hyperthreaded cores go in pairs even/odd
<Enlight_uni> Hi! I'm running ubuntu 12.04, and my samba shares are not advertised through avahi (at least i fail to see them with avahi-browse and avahi-discover), i looked up at smbd sources and advertising is supported through avahi, and i've also enabled avahi's dbus interface because gentoo ebuilds do so when you want samba with avahi support. Any idea of what i'm doing wrong?
<escott> ZwiiiT, it might be better to just mark those cores as unscheduleable
<escott> ZwiiiT, which may be what the kernel does when it takes them offline
<heoyea> misterroboto: lazy users wont be looking to update anything
<escott> nidazole, what kind of software controller
<nidazole> escott: partitioner i guess
<escott> nidazole, never heard of partitioner
<nidazole> escott: sudo dd if=/dev/WHAT? of=/mountpoint/image.dd
<escott> nidazole, either dm or md
<nidazole> escott: i need 3 disks in one disk :)
<deper29> hey, is it possible to share a home partition between distros?
<nidazole> md didnt work
<nidazole> its not bootable
<heoyea> deper29: yes
<escott> deper29, yes, but there are some issues with that
<ZwiiiT> escott: thats why i was trying to figure out what cpus are on what core
<escott> deper29, files in ~/.config could conflict if one distro runs a different version of the desktop than the other
<deper29> escott: what would the issues be? I have the same users and they are both ext4
<deper29> so, like if one was running kde and the other unity?
<heoyea> deper29: make a new user for each distro and then symlink the folders
<deper29> heoyea: so don't use my existing users at all?
<zykotick9> deper29: different versions of software have different config files in ~, so you may run into issues
<escott> deper29, kde unity should be cleaner because one is kde based the other gnome, less likely for conflicts i would think. unity gnome would be a bigger concern in my mind
<heoyea> deper29: 1 new user per distro
<heoyea> deper29: so u can use ur existing 1 for 1
<escott> deper29, but i would still make two homes one for each user (they can still have the same username just a different $HOME depending on which os you are in), and then symlink all the folders in one to the other
<Calinou> hi, how can I disable vsync in intel driver?
<deper29> oh, I see. so things like .Xdefaults and .xinitrc and whatnot could give me some troubles
<zykotick9> deper29: well, i doubt those two specifically would be an issue (but possible i suppose)
<mac12> i need help..i installed ubuntu minimal cd of ubuntu 12.04 precise and i install xubuntu..but gui not coming ..anybody can tell me how to start gui...
<zykotick9> mac12: try "startx"
<Calinou_> mac12, once you installed a DE/WM, type startx
<deper29> okay, cool. thanks for the help guys!
<mac12> i only install xubuntu desktop envirement
<mac12> nothing else!!!
<Calinou_> and?
<Calinou_> xubuntu-desktop package includes DE and WM
<Calinou_> DE being xfce, WM being xfwm
<mac12> i did not install anything else..what i am missing
<mac12> i install xubuntu using no-install-recommends options
<heoyea> missing lightdm?
<Calinou_> lightdm is not a dependency, iirc
<Calinou_> you need a login manager too
<mac12> i dont know if it comewith xubuntu...
<Calinou_> didn't you read the list of packages installed with xubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<mac12> so what should i do...so i can get gui envirement with xubuntu..since xubuntu desktop is installed already
<heoyea> think thats what xubuntu uses lightdm
<nidazole> escott: can i restore the md image in emty physical disk in vmware machine? or restore sda and adb and sdc image in 3 different empty disk or something like that?
<Calinou_> all buntus use lightdm
<mr_chris> mac12: When you installed the xubuntu desktop environment, did you do it with "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" ?
<escott> nidazole, i have no idea what kind of raid you are using.
<Simooon> sorry if this question already have been asked, but can someone tell me which file to run to run Unity when X is already running
<Simooon> ?
<nidazole> raid 5
<Enlight_uni> Hi! I'm running ubuntu 12.04, and my samba shares are not advertised through avahi (at least i fail to see them with avahi-browse and avahi-discover), i looked up at smbd sources and advertising is supported through avahi, my binary is linked against libavahi, and i've also enabled avahi's dbus interface because gentoo ebuilds do so when you want samba with avahi support. Any idea of what i'm doing wrong?
<nidazole> 3 disks
<mac12> apt-get install --no-install-recommneds install xubuntu-desktop
<escott> nidazole, what kind of raid controller
<heoyea> Simooon: unity --replace   ?
<mr_chris> mac12: Do you recall if it installed lightdm with it?
<nidazole> i dont know exactly.
<nongoogle> how do i not let people into my computer if i don't use a password anymore?
<nidazole> is it important?
 * Calinou_ facepalms miserably
<Calinou_> why use ubuntu minimal when you can install xubuntu, too?
<mac12> i dont know if it install..if it come with xubuntu then it should be
<Calinou_> if you're a beginner I suggest staying away from ubuntu minimal
<Simooon> heoyea, ok will try that, I am actually trying to help someone else, 2 min :-P
<Calinou_> nongoogle, you can't
<escott> nidazole, yes
<Calinou_> obvious :)
<mr_chris> mac12: Why no-install-recommends?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hey guys
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> where does ubuntu save things when u do apt-get install
<mac12> coz i do not want unnessery application like office etc
<escott> [_-S1L3NC3-_], all over the place
<nidazole> escott, this is a software raid. they managed the raid by some software named partitioner i guess.
<bulletrulz> x
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> apt-get install apache2
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> where would it save
<escott> nidazole, mdadm?
<escott> [_-S1L3NC3-_], what part of it?
<heoyea> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: dpkg -L apache2
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> the
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> index.html
<ViaNocturna85> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: /var/www/
<escott> [_-S1L3NC3-_], i believe thats in /var/www or something like that
<Calinou_> mac12, you can remove them afterwards
<tripelb> 3 questions re GUI--  re 12.04 -- 1. How do I get gnome not unity AND 2. Is there a webpage explaining the ideas,  motivations, and logic behind the unity design- so I can understand it.  and 3. Page to teach Unity to me and newbie person I am trying to recruit.
<nidazole> escott, fdisk -l and appear sda,sdb,sdc,md0
<Calinou_> remember that apps that do not run only use disk space, not RAM/CPU
<escott> nidazole, md0 then
<Calinou_> should not be an issue on today's computers anyway..
<nidazole> escott, what is the meaning of mdadm?
<mr_chris> mac12: Installing xubuntu-desktop and just installing from the normal xubuntu installation disc will be no different. They will both come with abiword, gmusicstreamer, and the other include applications.
<Calinou_> tripelb, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Calinou_> -for fallback mode-
<Calinou_> also, unity.ubuntu.com
<escott> nidazole, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i do ls in /var/www/  and i dont find anything
<mr_chris> mac12: If you are having trouble with your current method, you are better off just installing from the normal media and apt-get removing what you do not want.
<kevinch> hey
<reindeernix> Hi
<Calinou_> [_-S1L3NC3-_], try ls -A /var/www
<adknight87> Anyone having trouble with cheese in ubuntu 12.04
<kevinch> I was in the middle of running a badblocks -ws test on my new hdd's
<kevinch> and i got a power outage
<nidazole> escott, md0 isnt bootable and i doubt it is restorable. is it?
<kevinch> do i need to redo it?
<kevinch> impossible to resume?
<mac12> look...i want ith minimal coz i dont want unnessery tools..i want my own custmized ...system
<FloodBot1> kevinch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> cmd not found
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> @ Calinou_
<Calinou_> mac12, then go back to harshlinux
<heoyea> adknight87: try guvcview
<mac12> so xubunt-desktop i choose as desktop envirement
<escott> nidazole, what does mdadm --stat say (or cat /proc/mdstat)
<Calinou_> [_-S1L3NC3-_], weird, -A is an option for the ls command... which shows hidden files
<bulletrulz> hi Calinou_ u use ubuntu
<adknight87> heoyea: I have cam works fine.
<Calinou_> bulletrulz, yes :p
<tripelb> Calinou_: thank you.  can I st it to autobiography into gnome? Or,  how do I switch?
<ViaNocturna85> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: use lowercase a 'ls -a'
<bulletrulz> llol i know u xD
<tripelb> Nippon
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<tripelb> nooooo
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> still cmd not found
<Calinou_> log out > click on ubuntu logo near your user name > choose desktop environment there
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oh nvm
<Calinou_> command names are case-sensitive
<tripelb> Calinou_: thank you.  can I set it to autoboot into gnome? Or,  how do I switch?
<kevinch> can a bad blocks test be resumed if it was interrupted from a power outage?
<Calinou_> tripelb, if it doesn't automatically use gnome, then you can change default desktop in system preferences maybe. I use xubuntu so I don't know
<Simooon> heoyea, apparently that did the trick, thanks a lot!
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  lightdm remembers your last choice
<Calinou_> kevinch, why wouldn't it be?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> but im trying to find index.html or does it generate auto?
<tripelb> Calinou_: kk.
<kevinch> Calinou_: how would i go about resuming it once my computer boots up?
<Calinou_> you mean, you broke your HDD?
<kevinch> no
<kevinch> these are new hdd's and i was running a full destructive test to make sure they work
<kevinch> and then the power went out, one as almost done the last pass, one was just starting
<Tommaso> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an old toshiba laptop from a cd-rom. I can get to the first ubuntu screen, but whether i choose try without installing, install ubuntu or check disk for defects I get as far as a line "10.849…kernel thread helper…"
<adknight87> Wouldn't he just want to fsck the drive in recovery?
<Tommaso> and nothing else happens
<SonikkuAmerica> Tommaso: What version?
<Calinou_> Tommaso, when booting the live cd try pressing F6 then use the "nomodeset" option
<Calinou_> might be a kernel panic due to a driver. no idea though
<Tommaso> SonikkuAmerica: i386
<ViaNocturna85> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: are you sure Apache is installed, I just installed it and it created the directory and index file
<nidazole> escott,Personalities : [raid10]
<nidazole> md0 : active raid10 sdb1[0] sdc1[1]
<nidazole>       10484640 blocks super 1.0 2 near-copies [2/2] [UU]
<nidazole>       bitmap: 0/1 pages [0KB], 65536KB chunk
<FloodBot1> nidazole: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Calinou_> Tommaso, if your computer is from > 2005 you can use amd64 safely, btw
<SonikkuAmerica> Tommaso: Well I meant what release, but try Calinou_'s suggestion
<bekks> nidazole: 64M chunks will decrease performance noticably.
<Tommaso> Calinou_: thanks
<strict9> Hello. What's the best way to determine why my Ubuntu server is restarting? I don't see anything suspicious in kern.log. And it's on a Linode VM so I don't imagine it's hardware related
<tripelb> how much speedy computer internet connection do I need to install Ubuntu from liveCD?  will dialup do?  how long?  Will Starbucks do?  How long does it take?
<bekks> nidazole: Use chunks of about 64/128 _k_B instead
<Tommaso> SonikkuAmerica: 12.04.1
<Calinou_> strict9, blame linode 8)
<SonikkuAmerica> tripelb: You don't need an Internet connection
<tripelb> newbie runs out of patience fast. Will not let me do it alone.
<nidazole> bekks: this is not mine, but thanks.
<Calinou_> tripelb, any speed should work, you do not need an internet connection to install live cd/dvd/usb (except to download updates)
<strict9> Calinou_: That will be my next step :) But I do have other servers there without the restarting issue
<Calinou_> i advise having an unlimited bandwidth
<mr_chris> mac12: I see what you mean, the no-recommends strips the other stuff out.
<Enlight_uni> Hi! I'm running ubuntu 12.04, and my samba shares are not advertised through avahi (at least i fail to see them with avahi-browse and avahi-discover), i looked up at smbd sources and advertising is supported through avahi, my binary is linked against libavahi, and i've also enabled avahi's dbus interface because gentoo ebuilds do so when you want samba with avahi support. Any idea of what i'm doing wrong?
<mac12> i think i need to install login manager...
<mac12> that what i am missing
<strict9> Are there any other log files to look in besides kern.log, for reboot causes?
<mr_chris> mac12: Try "sudo service lightdm start"
<SonikkuAmerica> tripelb: Just install it without updates and then boot from the hard drive when you're done, connect to the Internet and Update Manager should pop up
<tripelb> SonikkuAmerica: you do to get the non free. It tells me I need it. -- Calinou_ I like that plan. Time Warner and I differ on rates
<mr_chris> mac12: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xubuntu-desktop
<gustav__> When I switch windows in X11, one window is cover another, I can see the covered window drawing when I select it to go on top, i.e. clicking on it. How can I make this go faster or be in some cache?
<SonikkuAmerica> tripelb: You need non-free stuff?
<mac12> @mr chris can we talk in private seesion?
<mr_chris> mac12: light-dm did did installed with xubuntu-desktop as a dependency.
<Calinou_> tripelb, it is recommended but not required
<Calinou_> the only requirement is the disk space
<mr_chris> mac12: I'd rather not. Others could benefit from what the answer turns out to be.
<tripelb> SonikkuAmerica: yes I understand. My question was how long does it take to get all the updates. And will a dial up connection do. And how long. And the same thing or a wifi at Starbucks connection.
<Tommaso> Calinou_: it has a pIII and was running windows 98
<Calinou_> gustav__, use a DE?
<adknight87> woooo
<Calinou_> why would you use bare X
<nidazole> escott, r u see that flood?
<Tommaso> Calinou_: it has stopped in the same place with nomodeset
<SonikkuAmerica> tripelb: OK, Calinou_ said an unlimited bandwidth is a good idea, but I don't know how much you'll have at a Starbucks
<gustav__> Calinou_: What's a DE in this context?
<Calinou_> how is starbucks supposed to charge you for the bandwidth? 8)
<mac12> if i want to startx function? then what should i install?
<mac12> xorg
<mac12> ?
<Calinou_> gustav__, bare X draws windows inefficiently
<tripelb> SonikkuAmerica: right I understand you're not the 1 to answer that question since you don't know.
<SonikkuAmerica> Calinou_: XD
<Calinou_> mac12, yes, you also have to install xorg, which is not a dependency, just a recommend i think (not even sure)
<nidazole> escott, sorry,did u see that flood?
<escott> nidazole, did you see the bot
<nidazole> yes,i paste it.
<Calinou_> [question] how can I disable vsync in intel driver?
<mac12> even i install lightdm i need to install xorg?
<SonikkuAmerica> tripelb: Well no one really knows the answer, it requires advanced probability and statistics XD
<mr_chris> mac12: Run "apt-cache search startx"
<escott> nidazole, then you need to post the link here
<mac12> i havn't install xorg
<mr_chris> That will tell you which package it is in. Xubuntu-desktop installs that, as well as lightdm, though.
<tripelb> OK will know "soon". by experience.  Calinou_ SonikkuAmerica thanks.  - I'll do the experiment!
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome tripelb
<gustav__> Calinou_: Aha. A compositing window manager.
<nidazole> escott,http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415513/
<Calinou_> not talking about compositing
<Calinou_> even non-compositing would be better
<nidazole> escott, ok?
<mr_chris> mac12: "sudo apt-get install xinit"
<Calinou_> also, what's your graphics card?
<Calinou_> do you even have 2D accel?
<mac12> i am doing in virtualbox
<mr_chris> mac12: Have you tried running "sudo service lightdm start"? Does anything happen?
<mac12> nothing happend
<gustav__> Calinou_: I don't understand. && Intel 4000.
<mr_chris> mac12: Define "nothing"
<SonikkuAmerica> mac12: You may have to go into VirtualBox and look at your video settings for the VM
<Calinou_> should be ok then
<mac12> ok..
<SonikkuAmerica> mac12: Is acceleration enabled? (Can it be?)
<gustav__> Calinou_: How do I activate acceleration?
<Calinou_> it is enabled by default... and the intel driver is open source so you already have it
<mac12> it enable but i cant not up or less
<mr_chris> ...
<Calinou_> you have to stop VM to enable accel mac12
<mr_chris> mac12: What output do you get for "whereis startx" ?
<Tommaso> i think this version (version 12) is too new for this computer, can you suggest an older version to try?
<mac12> not found
<Calinou_> Tommaso, older versions are not an alternative, if you have an old computer you can try lubuntu
<mr_chris> mac12: "sudo apt-get install xinit lightdm"
<Calinou_> anyway, that computer is way too old to run any linux distro "fluidly"
<mac12> i did xubunt-install with no-install so i guess login manage missed
<Calinou_> not even lightweight distros like arch..
<SonikkuAmerica> Calinou_: SliTaZ?
<mac12> ok mr bro..i am gonna try this..
<Calinou_> SonikkuAmerica, unlikely, also noone uses that distro 8)
<mr_chris> mac12: After that, "sudo service lightdm start"
<Calinou_> why can't people get over it and buy new computers?
<SonikkuAmerica> Calinou_: XD
<mac12> and i t recommend to instal xorg?
<dr_willis> Theres some Puppylinux varients  and a few OLD pc focused disrtos at disrtowatch that are targeted for old old pcs
<Calinou_> even my €200 netbook beats their computer :P
<nidazole> escott, i posted the link or?
<ViaNocturna85> Calinou_: not everyone can afford a new computer
<Calinou_> quit smoking/drinking/eating too much, try using car less often..
<mr_chris> mac12: Hell, just installing lightdm should bring xorg with it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Calinou_: My Fujitsu T-Series Lifebook is from 2007
<ViaNocturna85> Calinou_: and if you dont do any of those but are crippled by the crisis?
<Calinou_> buy brand-less food, etc... and you'll be able to buy a computer in no time
<escott> nidazole, that says that sdb1, sdc1 are in a raid10 coniguration with two near copies
<Calinou_> just saying :P
<mac12> ah ok...now cleared
<Tommaso> Calinou_: i dont mind if it doesnt work very well i just want to learn
<mac12> Thanks alot  mr..
<SonikkuAmerica> Calinou_: I digress here but that's like saying live in a shoe-box to buy a MacBook Pro
<xangua> !ot | Calinou_ SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> Calinou_ SonikkuAmerica: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Calinou_> i'm not saying "buy a macbok pro" here, apple HW is overpriced
<mr_chris> mac12: Glad I could help.
<escott> nidazole, presumably that means raid1 mirroring with stripping optional in the future... or maybe it means raid0 stripping with the opportunity to go mirroring in the future. in either case tha array is up
<mac12> i am glad too that i got help from you :)
<escott> nidazole, so thats not your raid5 array
<mac12> @ mr.. lightdm is good too use with xubuntu-desktop
<mac12> coz i am not using gnome
<escott> nidazole, you can try "mdadm --assemble --scan" to see if it picks up any other arrays
<mr_chris> mac12: Some IRC basics. Just put mr_chris in your message an my IRC client with highlight it. That way if I am not looking at it I will know if I get a message.
<nidazole> escott,so? this is my home test. my case is the raid 5 and i havenot access to that now. but just i am trying to boot an image from raid disks.
<mr_chris> Most IRC clients support tab completion so you can type "mr_" and press tab and it will fill in the rest for you.
<mac12> mr_chris  can i use gdm instead of lightdm?
<Calinou_> why would you do that?
<heoyea> mac12: u can use any
<Calinou_> gdm is not interoperable
<escott> nidazole, i dont know what you are trying to do, and neither do you evidently. that makes it hard to figure out what to do
<mr_chris> mac12: LightDM is a general display manager. It can be used with anything. So can gdm, xdm, slim, among several others.
<ActionParsnip> mac12: if you type 'mr' and hit TAB, it will autcocomplete
<mr_chris> The default xubuntu installation uses lightdm.
<mac12> mr_chris i need simple display manager like xfce..
<SonikkuAmerica> mr_chris: Doesn't the default <anything>ubuntu distro use it now?
<mr_chris> SonikkuAmerica: Pretty much.
<escott> nidazole, i gather you have a raid5 array somewhere, but it may be hardware, it may be software it may be fakeraid. if it is a software mdraid device you can try to assemble it with the assemble scan command
<k1l> SonikkuAmerica: yes it does
<mr_chris> mac12: LightDM is pretty simple. Easy to configure.
<mr_chris> mac12: Slim and xdm are more minimal.
<mac12> mr_chris  i want ligh..and simple look..
<SonikkuAmerica> mac12: sudo apt-get install [klx]ubuntu-desktop (if you want Unity you don't need any of the letters in [ ])
<nidazole> escott, mdadm --assemble md0 ??
<SonikkuAmerica> mac12: and just pick ONE if you want KDE, LXDE or XFCE resp
<escott> nidazole, you can try "mdadm --assemble --scan" to see if it picks up any other arrays
<mac12> SonikkuAmerica i installed xubuntu already..now want display manager..so gdm should work wid it?
<dr_willis> mac12:  lightdm is the default displaymanager normally used
<SonikkuAmerica> mac12: any desktop manager should work
<xangua> mac12: you can use any login manager you want, makes no diference...it's only a login manager!
<SonikkuAmerica> mac12: but lightdm is universal and lightweight
<mac12> SonikkuAmerica give me complite command for gdm install? it should sudo apt-get install gdm
<mac12> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> mac12: Yes
<dr_willis> You could of allready tried that command in the time its taken yiou to ask  ;)
<mac12> SonikkuAmerica need to add xinit  etc?
<dr_willis> installing lightdm, or gdm should pull in all needed X dependencies.
<mr_chris> mac12: If you want super minimal, don't even install a display manager. Just go with startx and put "exec xfce4-session" in your .xinitrc file.
<nidazole> escott, i did but nothing. terminal said nothing.
<escott> nidazole, check mdstat again
<nidazole> escott, i checked. the same things.
<mr_chris> mac12: You need to stop relying on people to give you full commands. Use "apt-cache search packagename" to search for packages. Or use http://packages.ubuntu.com/.
<escott> nidazole, ok.
<mr_chris> mac12: apt-get install installs. apt-get remove removes. Simple as that.
<mr_chris> mac12: Any display manager you install in Ubuntu will automatically be set up to start by itself on boot. With most of them, you will not need a .xinitrc file.
<escott> nidazole, im not sure what else i can say. you would be the person to best know the answers to basic questions like "what kind of raid controller did this use" "what disk and partitions did it use" etc... i could start asking you about the ratchet that was in my garage last month, but i cannot for the life of me figure out where it is. i do know its silver and about 6 inches long
<mike024> I am creating a RAID 6 array. Should I format each of the partitions of the devices and put raid on top of those(IE each drive has GPT with 1 partition of EXT4 with MDADM on top) or Should i not format the drive partitions, and put them into the array
<zykotick9> mr_chris: infact, only startx uses .xinitrc
<mr_chris> xyzone: And slim
<escott> mike024, ABSOLUTELY format
<mike024> escott: so I have an ext4 fs on top of ext4 fs? That seems wasteful
<mac12> mr_chris thanks man
<escott> mike024, rather absolutely partition (you will eventually format)
<mike024> escott: I will definitely partition each drive. Should I put ext4 on each of those partitions, and RAID ontop of that, and then EXT4 on top of that? Or skip the first EXT4?
<nidazole> escott, ok . youre right. thank u very much.
<escott> mike024, so you start out with each disk having one partition and type linux_raid
<mr_chris> mac12: You're welcome.
<mac12> mr_chris u have got msn or yahoo? u are such helpfull person
<seednode> you can always find him here.
<mike024> escott: is linux_raid a filesystem type?
<escott> mike024, assemble the device and then format the md device (sorry initially misread thinking you were going to avoid partitioning)
<guntbert> !u | mac12
<ubottu> mac12: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<escott> mike024, its a partition type. i dont know how that appears in gpt. its a valid type for msdos partitions so presumably there is a gpt analog
<escott> mike024, also want to make sure you are aware of the write hole that applies to RAID5/RAID6
<gianni> hallo
<SonikkuAmerica> guntbert: I'm surprised there's even a fantasy command for that
<escott> nidazole, i'd like to help but i dont really know enough about your system to point you at anything useful
<SonikkuAmerica> gianni: Hi
<escott> nidazole, /etc/mdadm.conf perhaps?
<mike024> escott: this isn't for performance. I understand the write hold. It will be mostly a write once system anyways. It will be 3tb disks in RAID 6(raid 5 is too risky for that size)
<alistair_l> can i access a ps2 memory card over a usb connection in ubuntu?
<mac12> mr_chris you got msn or yahoo?
<ViaNocturna85> mac12: he has left
<xt3> hello
<mac12> ViaNocturna85 oh ok
<xt3> anyone here? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: Hello
<escott> mike024, thats fine... if people aren't aware of the write hole... i try and steer them to raid10, but as long as you know what you want thats fine
<seednode> xt3: Just a couple (hundred) of us
<xt3> lol
<xt3> yeah i see
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: There are a lot of us here... what's up
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<guntbert> xt3: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<xt3> yeah a small one lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Talk at us
<SonikkuAmerica> about ut
<ActionParsnip> alistair_l: try it if you already have the hardware
<xt3> i just forgot how to get windows to minimize to a certain menu bar
<xt3> and im on gnomeclassic :P
<mike024> escott: hopefully parted understands linux-raid as the fs type
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: You know how to pull up panel options?
<xt3> yes sir
<alistair_l> ActionParsnip, tried lsusb and it sees it but what next?
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: Alt+Right-click
<nidazole> escott, my scenario is "image a Server which have RAID disks and combine the disks into the one disk and boot the one disk in vmware"
<mike024> escott: I'll go play and see what I come up with. Thanks for the help. I'm decent with linux, I just want to get this right the first time - it takes too long to find out otherwise :)
<nidazole> escott, and i see /dev/md0 but when i convert that to vmdk image, its not bootable.
<ActionParsnip> alistair_l: if you run:   sudo fdisk -l     do you see the partition?
<escott> nidazole, i get the scenario. you need to recover a raid array for which you need to assemble it. but what kind of raid array it is i have no idea
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: Remove a window list from the panel it's on and then Alt+Right-click to add a panel item (it's the Window List)
<alistair_l> no :-)
<vipacrt>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<escott> nidazole, its doubtful that a partition would ever be bootable. it would need a bootloader. you could put the partition inside a virtual disk and install a bootloader
<xt3> hmmm
<escott> nidazole, and then convert the drivers from the real hardware to the virtual hardware (which is usually not as hard with linux)
<xt3> well i meant when I minimize, mozilla, for example, it dissappears because i removed the bottom panel lol
<ActionParsnip> alistair_l: if you use the 8 character hex ID, you can attempt to find guides
<nidazole> escott, ok, this is a good idea. but the working partition is /dev/sda2
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: So you need a new panel?
<k1l> xt3: press alt+tab
<ActionParsnip> xt3: you can't minimize mozilla, its not a software
<escott> mike024, once you have your partitions its a mdadm --create md0 --level=6 /dev/sdX#....
<k1l> xt3: or do you want a new bottompanel?
<xt3> yeah i figured i wasn't coming across correctly. I mean minimize the window, not the panel icon
<ActionParsnip> xt3: mozilla make Firefox, Thunderbird, Sunbird and other applications. Mozilla itself is not minimizable
<alistair_l> ok :-)
<Enlight_uni> Hi! does anybody runs samba with automatic advertising through avahi?
<kosaidpo> hey guys
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: Minimize it to somewhere else?
<xt3> yeah
<xt3> exactly
<xt3> i just want to minimize windows to my top panel, instead of the bottom panel
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: Do you have a panel where you want to put a window list?
<nidazole> escott, see this plz : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415567/
<kosaidpo> idk why  when i set a cron tab for redshift nethin hapens but when i do another cmmd it works
<ActionParsnip> xt3: you can add a window list applet to the panel. Is that not a feature?
<xt3> yes, top panel.
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: Oh, OK... make sure you have room on your panel, Alt+rightclick an empty spaceon the top panel and select "add to panel"
<heoyea> kosaidpo: might have to use DISPLAY=:0
<k1l> xt3: i dont know if you can add the taskbar into the upper panel on the gnome-classic, because it is not a full gnome2 but just a cropped gnome
<kosaidpo> heoyea: did not get you
<xt3> lol
<julie101010> I run a firefox from another Linux system on my Ubuntu X server and everything works fine except for the sound, any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l: I had no problems with it on GNOME 3 Classic
<xt3> im not making any sense i guess..
<mike024> escott: mkfs.linux-raid doesn't work. parted also doesn't support that raid type
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: Don't worry, we'll try to understand...
<heoyea> kosaidpo: some apps requires u tell it which display it goes to
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: Even if we have to play 20Q
<mike024> escott: I have used mdadm before - I just want to make sure I do best practices for formatting :)
<xt3> i only have one panel. A top panel. It has everything on it, but when I minimze my firefox browser window, it disappears
<k1l> SonikkuAmerica: i only know, that it doesnt have the full functionality fro the gnome2 panel
<ikonia> julie101010: why are you not using the ubuntu version ?
<escott> mike024, im not sure what partition type it should be with gpt. with msdos its supposed to be raid-autodetect or something that says RAID in it. you could mark it as a linux partition?
<vipacrt> ciao
<kosaidpo> heoyea: so my cron tab line must end with DISPALY:0
<escott> mike024, i doubt mdadm actually cares what the partition type is
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l: That is right, but you can still put stuff on GNOME 3 Classic panels wherever you want them
<mike024> escott: I think I will just partition them into one big gpt partition and use the no fs partition for the raid
<ActionParsnip> julie101010: you'll need to mess with pulse to get the sound to ship over the network too. I only know of it. Not sometning I've done
<heoyea> kosaidpo: should be sometime like this * * * * * DISPLAY=:0 redshift ....etc
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: Are you sure you're not using Unity?
<xt3> nope
<xt3> session fallback
<escott> mike024, the problem with "no fs" on that means that another tool which doesn't understand mdadm may interpret it as unallocated
<kosaidpo> heoyea: ok will test it noe
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: Move your mouse to the top left corner of the screen
<ActionParsnip> xt3: then doesn't the running app minimize to the window list app on the panel?
<xt3> Action, I wish it did automatically, but it does not.
<xt3> it would make sense
<mike024> escott: I'm sure it doesn't care. Everything is a file in linux afterall. I just don't want performance issues or slowdowns because of a double fs. Here is my issue now though. If I don't format it, I can't label it. So when it dies I'm going to have issues figuring out which of the 10 drives died without plugging them into another computer one by one
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah that's what I can't get... either running Unity or has a GNOME 3 problem
<julie101010> ikonia, simply to balance resources...  I require a lot of processing and memory :)
<ikonia> julie101010: so running firefox from ubuntu/different distro will still eat the same resources
<ActionParsnip> xt3: add the new window list to the panel and remove the other.
<xt3> i have it the way i want it on my laptop, but i cant remember how i did it lol
<ikonia> julie101010: or do you mean you are exporting it over X
<julie101010> yes
<xt3> Action
<mike024> escott: and the unallocated thing could be an issue too. so maybe I should just go with ext4 on ext4
<ikonia> right, so X11 is not a sound servrer
<xt3> you win!
<ikonia> server
<ActionParsnip> xt3: have you considered using XFCE? YOu may find it is a bit easier
<xt3> +20 for you!
<julie101010> I thought it managed it
 * SonikkuAmerica 0, ActionParsnip 1
<xt3> lolol
<xt3> thats what it was
<xt3> stupid windows list thing
<xt3> sorry if anyone else said it before, i just didnt remember it was in Panel options
<SonikkuAmerica> I actually said that but I guess you didn't realize it... XD
<xt3> ^^
<xt3> :D
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: guess my words are better :)
<xt3> i have used xfce as well, but i prefer gnome classic actually
<xt3> its a bit nicer to my eyes :P
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: I'll betcha you've used Ubuntu longer than I have too XD
<xt3> it also reminds me of ubuntu 8 haha
<gustav__> So, I just asked, when I switch a window, one covering another, it takes some time and I see it needs to re-render the below window, can't I make X predict this?
<vipacrt>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/vittorio/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_3307.query
<SpyRaven> Anybody here who'd be able to help with a precise pangolin kickstart?
<SonikkuAmerica> xt3: A suggestion: Look into getting the MATE desktop environment, it's a fork of GNOME 2
<xt3> MATE? Hmm.. I'll have a look.
<q_> Hello, can i ask someone something about games on xubuntu?
<dr_willis> q_:  just ask the question., no need to ask if you can ask
<WhereIsMySpoon> o/ dr :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !o | ?
<q_> Can i play maplestory europe on one way on xubuntu?
<xt3> now i have like 20 windows because I kept trying different things :P
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: Ubuntu since 7.10 (gutsy), Linux since Mandrake 7 :)
<escott> mike024, once you create the array it will destroy anything on the disk
<mike024> escott: so it doesn't matter how I partition the underlying device then?
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Only been here since the 9.10 days, seen one big change after another
<escott> nidazole, all i see are the two disks which are up as md0. there is nothing else that is or could be RAID on those three disks
<Peace-> ...
<escott> mike024, the annotation in the gpt table of what type of disk is there is just an annotation
<SonikkuAmerica> Peace-: Yes?
<Peace-> ssh doesn't work on ubuntu
<Peace-> connect /tmp/.X11-unix/X0: No such file or directory
<Peace-> ...
<ActionParsnip> q_: check the appdb for compatibility
<guntbert> !enter | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SonikkuAmerica> Weird. What version of Ubuntu? (I thought SSH was standard)
<Peace-> 12.10
<escott> mike024, tools will usually skip things they dont understand, but otherwise it doesnt matter
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: are you using passwords or key files for authentication?
<dr_willis> Peace-:  make sure the directory exists?  could be a permission issie on /tmp/ also
<Peace-> dr_willis: exit
<vipacrt> !list
<ubottu> vipacrt: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<q_> oke thanks
<mike024> escott: sweet. If I label my drives, will that be kept or overwritten then
<SpyRaven> Is there any way to disable the gpg check on an unattended kisckstart 12.04 installation?
<Peace-> ActionParsnip: password
<escott> mike024, my guess is that mdadm will fix up the type when it puts its uuid's in
<xt3> im gonna stick around here. but im switching over to my desktop, so brb.
<anachoreta> hi guys, using $sed -i 'iqblablabla' to insert blablabla before line q, i would like to do it in a .sh, problem is i cant say $sed -i 'i$VARblablabla', because simple quotes dont interprate $VAR..
<SonikkuAmerica> Peace-: is OpenSSH installed already?
<ibenjmoore> Hii
<SonikkuAmerica> (It should)
<escott> mike024, ahhhh here we go. GPT uses guids for the partition type as well. you want  	A19D880F-05FC-4D3B-A006-743F0F84911E
<mike024> escott: cool. I will format them to ext4, put mdadm on top of those(with labels so I know which is which) and then create the raid 6
<Peace-> SonikkuAmerica: i have rasperberrypi with has ssh enabled by default
<Peace-> SonikkuAmerica: then i have my laptop
<dr_willis> Peace-:  so you are sshing into your Pi from ubuntu?
<Peace-> dr_willis: sure
<WhereIsMySpoon> hi, my friend is trying to go 12.04 -> 12.10, and is getting could not detirmine upgrade after it tries to install xorg core
<kosaidpo> heoyea: did not work
<escott> mike024, so each partition has two associated uuids. one for the type and one for the partition instance
<WhereIsMySpoon> what do?
<Peace-> dr_willis: and it works but... if i want run an application in my laptop it says it doesn't work
<Calinou_> WhereIsMySpoon, did his internet access stop functioning?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Calinou_: no
<Peace-> dr_willis: i mean a gui
<escott> nidazole, if those three disks are all you have then you never had RAID5
<dr_willis> Peace-:  sounds like X forwarding is not enabled on the Pi to me.
<mike024> escott: Really? I didn't know that. I thought they only had 1
<escott> mike024, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table#Partition_type_GUIDs
<guntbert> Peace-: did you use ssh -X ... ?
<heoyea> kosaidpo: try using absolute path like /usr/bin/redshift since crontab is a little dumb
<Peace-> guntbert: used ssh -X     and ssh -Y too
<dr_willis> gotta love having to ask 20 questions to get down to the real question/details.
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: LOL
<kosaidpo> heoyea: ok
<dr_willis> Peace-:  so you sucefully ssh into the PI. and the hsell works.. but not X forwarding
<Peace-> dr_willis: yes
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> 21
<WhereIsMySpoon> Calinou_: any ideas?
<Erin> I have 2 1Tb western digital drives, different model numbers but basically the same drive... Can I raid these ?
<escott> mike024, my favorite bit about that table is all the companies which clearly broke randomness to stake out their own like subset of the UUID space as their own...
<escott> Erin, yes
<dr_willis> Sounds lik eyou need to check the SSHd settings on the PI. it may have X forwarding disabled.
<gesalip> .
<dr_willis> and check the  /tmp/ directory
<nidazole> escott: thank you for your patient answers, but i have not raid 5 in my home. i have raid 10 for test and main case is raid 5. if i can resolve raid 10 then i will go to raid 5.
<Peace-> dr_willis: in my laptop the file tmp/.X11-unix/X0: doesn't exit
<Peace-> dr_willis: instead the folder exist
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: are you trying to run graphical apps?
<Peace-> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: how did you SSH to the rasberry PI?
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: what command?
<Erin> escott, I have to remove everything off both drives first right ?
<dr_willis> Peace-:  it may be wanting that dir on the PI.  Its not clear what one of the machines is saying that
<escott> Erin, depends on what kind of raid you want
<Peace-> ActionParsnip: ssh -v  -Y pi@192.168.0.3 or ssh -v  -X pi@192.168.0.3
<SonikkuAmerica> Peace-: also check the [ /etc/ssh/sshd_config ] on the Pi
<Erin> escott, raid 0 is for speed right ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello brontosaurusrex
<escott> Erin, stripping reduces reliability but makes reads and writes faster
<mike024> escott: unfortunately those are guids, not uuids. They are the same on each disk, so they won't be of much help to me?
<ActionParsnip> Erin: yes, its also not technically raid, hence it being raid 0 :)
<mike024> escott: If I understand correctly
<dr_willis> I definatly have a /tmp/.X11-unix/X0  here
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: and does the raspberry Pi have an X server running?
<Peace-> dr_willis: the laptop hasnot the file so rpi is sayin that it can't connect to laptop computer cuz there is not that file in the laptop
<Erin> Yea I am barely even using the second 1TB drive and i've never had a raid
<Peace-> ActionParsnip: sure
<WhereIsMySpoon> hi, my friend is trying to go 12.04 -> 12.10, and is getting could not detirmine upgrade after it tries to install xorg core. What do?
<Peace-> dr_willis: so it's a laptop issue yes
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: on the raspberry pi, what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<escott> mike024, a guid is a uuid (more or less). those are the guids (aka uuids) for the partition type. you want the linux raid partition type, when you partition another uuid will be generated for each partition instance, that uuid will be used by mdadm to define the array
<Erin> escott, ActionParsnip so do I have to remove the stuff off of my drives to raid 0 ?
<Peace-> ActionParsnip: well lsb is not installed :D
<escott> Erin, you might as well. its going to have to rewrite everything anyways
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: xorg-core was chucked from wherever it was and was moved to updates
<nonkn4mer> escott: if I may...  Even a RAID 1 (parity), though not primarilly used for speed increases, will in fact give you faster read times, drawing from each drive for reads.  Has no impact on write speeds.  Something I recently learned with building my own RAIDs at work
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: so what does that mean he should do?
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: ok, run:  cat /etc/issue    what is output?
<dr_willis> Peace-:  how did you startup X on the ubuntu box?
<escott> nonkn4mer, i know. erin is the one asking about raid0 which is something i would NEVER do
<Peace-> dr_willis: i dunno i just login in my kubuntu box
<nonkn4mer> escott: Ah.  That's what I get for  jumping in mid-convo :P
<Erin> escott, well 'might as well' is kind of a non descript answer? is it necessary will i suffer data loss if not? I only ask because i'll have to hook up one of the drives to another machine with a 2TB to copy stuff/back forth because over my lan would be way too slower for the amount of data on the drive. Also my music collection is on this drive I would freak if I lost it.
<Damjan_> :)
<escott> nonkn4mer, not a problem its a good thing to point out to Erin, that she would get some read speedup from raid1
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica?
<Peace-> ActionParsnip: Debian GNU/Linux wheezy/sid \n \l
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: I'm Googling your case...
<escott> Erin, you can see if mdadm supports a raid-jbod to raid0 conversion
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: i tried that too, i didnt get far, tho maybe your google fu is better :)
<SpyRaven> anybody here has any experience setting up a kickstart server on 12.04?
<mike024> escott: got it. Here goes nothing. Thanks!
<escott> Erin, but its not faster and it increases the risk of failure
<goddard> can i covert an mp3 to swf?
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: How did you upgrade, through the terminal or the Update Manager?
<slee_> connect #rundeck
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: then I suggest you ask in #debian
<nidazole> escott, thank u. take your time.
<Erin> escott, I just realized I do nothing disk intensive on this machine, basically it runs a samba server for my house / runs MPD for my music to my amplifier so I think i'll just skip the raid thanks for the info.
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: What's your graphics card?
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: the ssh in Ubuntu is fine, you have a config issue on the server side
<Peace-> ActionParsnip: well actually rpi works it's the clien with ubuntu that doesn't
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: update manager, and nvidia
<Peace-> ActionParsnip: infact rpi says i have not on laptotp with ubuntu the file /tmp/.Xstuff
<Peace-> and infact if i did
<hilo> What is it about FTP that makes it so difficult to traverse the NAT? I didn't do any special config, just forwarded port 21, and I was able to connect, download, upload, rename, resume, you name it.
<dr_willis> I definatly have a /tmp/.X11-unix/X0   from what im googling - if you dont. you may need to restart the X server, or the pc.
<escott> Erin, if you just have a disk you feel you need to use you can go with raid1 mirroring which will give you some backups
<dr_willis> Peace-:  id try the above. and also see if the ubuntu box can ssh to itself. "ssh -X localhost" and see if it can run apps.
<Peace-> dr_willis: the point it that it can't
<Calinou_> goddard, nope
<Calinou_> why would you do that?
<Erin> escott, thats a good idea
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3870607.html will this help? (essentially, comment out precise main and then install xserver-xorg-video-nv from cmd line)
<Erin> escott, because i was just gonna use this other disk for backups anyway. so that will automate the process ?
<Peace-> dr_willis: it says
<Peace-> onnect /tmp/.X11-unix/X0: No such file or directory
<Peace-> Can't open display localhost:10.0
<Calinou_> WhereIsMySpoon, nv driver is outdated, 2D accel only
<escott> Erin, this is arch instructions there should be some ubuntu versions as well https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_a_single_drive_system_to_RAID
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: You can give it a shot (or temporarily deal with nouveau)
<Ampersand> hi everyone! is there any way to integrate Pidgin into the Messaging Menu in Ubuntu 12.10 (I mean, to turn the icon blue on new messages for example). I did manage to show Pidgin in that menu, but without it turning blue on new messages.
<Calinou_> use nouveau or nvidia..
<Peace-> dr_willis: on laptipt with ssh -X localhost
<escott> Erin, it would mean the two disks are exact copies of each other
<end_guy> So my mouse stops working when I press a key on my keyboard... I've followed these instructions but it didn't fix the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545244
<dr_willis> Peace-: I start with a restart of the X server, or reboot. and se eif that file comes back.  its possible somthing cleaned out /tmp/ and removed it. but i cant find any info on what could do that.
<Erin> escott, well its not a single drive system nor are either of these disk /
<shadow98> how do i turn off all the fancy windows stuff for faster remote desktop in 12.10
<Peace-> dr_willis: ok
<phunyguy_work> Ampersand, that is one thing that just alwasy worked for me.
<Peace-> dr_willis: tx
<Erin> escott, I have the disks in question 2x 1Tb and an old intel 40gb SSD as /  /home /swap etc
<hilo> I understand that it uses a separate channel for the data, but doesn't passive mode solve that?
<escott> Erin, the R in RAID being "redundant"
<SonikkuAmerica> Ampresand: (Pidgin) As far as we know, no, unless someone has an update on that
<WhereIsMySpoon> Calinou_: whats the nvidia xorg package
<phunyguy_work> Ampersand, have you tried logging out and back in since you installed pidgin?
<Ampersand> phunyguy_work, really?? in ubuntu 12.10? could you please tell me if i have to enable a certain plugin? or?
<phunyguy_work> ahh is it a known issue, SonikkuAmerica?
<escott> hilo, i believe so
<SonikkuAmerica> phunyguy_work: Yes, http://askubuntu.com/questions/201664/messaging-menu-missing-after-upgrade-to-12-10
<xangua> Ampersand: the pidgin libnotify plugins has not been updated to work with the new indicator message api
<Ampersand> ah, I see...
<phunyguy_work> ahh xangua - true. Similar issues in Xubuntu....
<Ampersand> so it's not just me then, that's good to knoe
<Ampersand> thanks!
<escott> hilo, point is that passive mode was a late addition to the protocol (a bit of an oh-yeah-that-was-a-bad-idea moment)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ampersand: and after April '13 you'll have to get it from ppa:/pidgin-developers/ppa if you want security updates
<phunyguy_work> message indicator is now gtk3
<Calinou_> WhereIsMySpoon, it is not an xorg package, nouveau is
<Calinou_> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<WhereIsMySpoon> k
<Calinou_> nvidia-current-updates is the nvidia driver
<phunyguy_work> SonikkuAmerica, is it going away?
<SonikkuAmerica> phunyguy_work: That's what it says in Synaptic
<phunyguy_work> eeek
<SonikkuAmerica> "Canonical will provide ... updates... until April 2013."
<shadow98> how do i turn off all the fancy windows stuff for faster remote desktop in 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> But the Pidgin developers are still developing it
<Ampersand> i see... well, thanks phunyguy_work , SonikkuAmerica , xangua for your answers!
<hilo> escott, gotchya. Awesome though.
<phunyguy_work> well I hope Canonical stops this trend of removing choice.
<phunyguy_work> !ot though
<Ampersand> also, tried yesterday uninstalling/reinstalling empathy and telepathy-haze, but still the Yahoo aliases are not showing! (we talked about this yesterday)
<Calinou_> shadow98, with unity/gnome 3 you can't
<Erin> escott, is there a way to copy files via the command line that shows progress and MB/s etc ?
<shadow98> what
<Calinou_> with kde/xfce/lxde you can, disable compositing/desktop effects in control panel
<end_guy> Would someone be kind enough to help me with mouse problem? My mouse stops working when I press any key on my keyboard. I've followed these instructions, but it didn't fix the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545244
<Aniar> anyone aware of a good place to go (not nvidia, it's the wrong place) for nvidia(nouveau)/intel graphics switching ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Calinou_: it says its the most up to date version
<escott> Erin, with the "-v" argument to cp, or with rsync
<shadow98> Calinou: what is this Microsoft?
<Calinou_> Aniar, bumblebee
<WhereIsMySpoon> Calinou_: package updates work fine, its just the dist upgrade that breaks
<Calinou_> shadow98, quit complaining, get over it and use another DE/WM?
<shadow98> Calinou: Actually even windows you can tone down and speed up performance
<Erin> escott, but that just makes it verbose right saying what file it is copying, not like with a time remaing or anything ?
<shadow98> big mistake
<daemonoob> in a folder name I see a square with F 0 2 8 inside it, how do i reproduce this character so that I can rename the folder?
<shadow98> just came from 10.
<Calinou_> shadow98, yeah and windows 8 forces you to go through metro to go to desktop
<RickZilla> Will we see an ubuntu derivative at some point aimed specifically for tablets?
<Peace-> hey dr_willis it worked
<Aniar> Calinou_: thanks.  also, I spelled #nouveau wrong.  Thanks!
<Calinou_> RickZilla, ...ubuntu will be made for phones and tablets soon
<hilo> Is there a simple way to forward data from one port to another? i.e. so I could run the internet facing FTP on some random high port number, but have it respond to port 21 on the inside? I use DD-WRT and normally do that there, but the specific model I am currently using broke that function such that I can only forward ports to the same inside port.
<escott> Erin, time remaining no. not in a command line tool (it requires additional work to know how much total work there is... and a CLI tool never does additional work)
<daemonoob> calinou i already put ubuntu on a tablet :)
<cjae> is there a good gui duplicate finder, for photos. One that doesnt sync the folder from collum a to b but instead indentifies the double and allows you to select it
<Calinou_> it works, yes, but it's not really optimized for them
<daemonoob> nope, ran like sh*t
<RickZilla> I see some hacks out there, I was just wondering where ubuntu was with all of that officially
<RickZilla> tubuntu
<Calinou_> that's why i said "it works". have to gtg now, bye
<RickZilla> better go grab the domain
<RickZilla> lol
<cjae> select it to delete it*
<daemonoob> i need to know what this character is and how to reproduce it
<SolarisBoy> does anyone have links to some good Ubuntu Specific docs for using live-build? aim is to construct a nice initramfs from where lots of administrative tasks will occur (from memory), so far i have been using the recovery package list (which installs common recovery tools), however i dont see much docs on using live-build specific to ubuntu
<ViaNocturna85> RickZilla: I thought on Nexus it was meant to run ok?
<escott> hilo, the reason we all hate FTP so much is that it has lots of baggage. you've got no encryption so you add that, you have this weird data/control port non-sense so you take that away, you have non-standard directory listing output so you standardize that, you have non-standard user management so you hook that into the core os... guess what you have then... sftp
<acolytetojippity> Has anyone been having trouble locking the computer on 12.10?
<dr_willis> hilo:  i just set my router to port forward from like 8889 externally to internal port 21
<Erin> escott, ok im lookng at the rsync man page but getting confused can you give me an example of a safe backup command to copy a whole folder recursively to another drive ?
<Altair> Is it possible to fix a corrupt volume? Sure the more simple way would to reinstall, but I don't want to do that...
<dr_willis> hilo:  i could then ftp to my ip on port 8889 and it goes to my ftp server on the proper port.
<hilo> escott, lol yeah I gotchya.
<dr_willis> hilo:  or you just set the service to listen to more then 1 port
<hilo> dr_willis, my router build has a bug in it that only allows you to forward to the same port internally
<Altair> Is it possible to fix a corrupt volume? Sure the simplest way would be to reinstall but I don't want to do that.
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica - get anywhere?
<dr_willis> hilo:  set ftp to use a differnt port. better would be to use ssh/scp and a differnt default port. ;)
<legitnick> Why is compiz hogging so much cpu usage?
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: I'm thinking install nouveau, reboot, and try the upgrade again
<starfish2> because it hasn't crashed yet.
<starfish2> it will.
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: he tried that, it said it was latest version
<Altair> Is it possible to fix a corrupt volume???
<legitnick> dd-rescue Altair
<dr_willis> hilo:  but then we get into all sorts of security discussions about how to securyre services. ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: Sorry, I was walking from the music center at my college to the dining hall. Un-blacklist it and enable it
<Altair> legitnick: is that just for data restore because I want to fix the OS not just recover the data
<SonikkuAmerica> if it isn't already
<hilo> dr_willis, setting ftp to a different port tends to break passive which breaks NAT traversal. Which is why we all hate FTP, again. lol Thanks for all your help the past few days.
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: what? its installed already
<WhereIsMySpoon> and is latest ver
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: Yeah, but you also have the real NVIDIA driver right?
<legitnick> Altair do you have any backups?
<SolarisBoy> Altair: do you mean corrupt file system? or do you mean restoring data from a hard *disk*?
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: "real"?
<WhereIsMySpoon> you mean xserver-xorg-video-nv?
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: That's a deprecated driver, use nvidia-current-updates
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: nvidia-current-updates : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: xorg-video-abi-11 doesnt exist
<legitnick> is there a way to fix compiz from taking up 80% of my cpu
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: OK, then ... probably your fglrx doesn't support the drivers
<goddard> i can successfully listen to this mp3 file but when i convert it to a wav then convert it to a swf it doesn't play
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: he's got the nouveau dirvers installed, surely thats fine?
<Altair> SolarisBoy: A corrupt file system
<Altair> legitnick: no
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: It should be if Compiz works
<goddard> using ffmpeg then wav2swf
<WhereIsMySpoon> if he doesnt have compiz
<WhereIsMySpoon> is that gonna be an issue
<legitnick> Can I get rid of it then?
<WhereIsMySpoon> he's running xubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: Not having Compiz shouldn't be an issue
<WhereIsMySpoon> k
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: hm, any other ideas then? :(
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: Get an Xubuntu 12.10 Live CD and proceed with installation, selecting "Upgrade Xubuntu 12.04 LTS to Xubuntu 12.10"
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: Should do the trick
<superfake123> could someone help me get my tty1-6 to work D: when I try to access any of them it's just a black screen
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: that isnt feasible
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: Try running apt-get update
<legitnick> cant you just run apt-get --dist-upgrade
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: he's up to date with updates
<SonikkuAmerica> Good
<tre> How can I download security updates using terminal?
<Erin> tre, idk about security updates only... but you can always do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to pull all updates.
<legitnick> use selinux
<Altair> It's close to the end of 2012. Why aren't there fixes for corrupted file systems yet?
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: That's about all I can think of
<legitnick> is there a way to get rid of unity and compiz on 12.10?
<Erin> legitnick, yea use xfce or something similar
<WhereIsMySpoon> legitnick: sudo apt-get purge unity compiz
<xangua> legitnick: install another desktop
<WhereIsMySpoon> then use xfce
<escott> Erin, rsync -axP --exclude-from=file_with_directories_to_exclude.txt --link-dest="/path/to/already/existing/copies/on/target/partition" /path/to/source /path/to/target
<WhereIsMySpoon> xubuntu-desktop
<superfake123> Altair, do you mean the ext4 corruption?
<escott> Erin, you can take out the exclude-from and link-dest if you want
<legitnick> I'm used to using xfce
<Altair> superfake123: no, it's NTFS
<Erin> escott, that seems overly complicated won't rsync -av --progress /path/to/source/ /path/to/dest work good ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: :(
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: Sorry, guess he's stuck with 12.04
<escott> Erin, you probably want -axvP
<Erin> escott, whats xP do ?
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: Unless...
<superfake123> Altair, oh. sorry I stay away from anything Microsoft as they are Satan worshipers.
<WhereIsMySpoon> !
<SonikkuAmerica> superfake123: Bahahaha
<escott> Erin, actuall -P is progress so
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: Unless he can mount virtual media
<WhereIsMySpoon> how will that help
<escott> Erin, x will prevent it from going off that disk if there is another partition mounted inside that disk
<SonikkuAmerica> As in mount an ISO image
<WhereIsMySpoon> mount 12.10 and chown?
<Erin> escott, you mean lock the copy to one partition ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mount 12.10 and autorun
<legitnick> xhost +SI:localuser:user will get around that
<escott> Erin, if something else is mounted inside the source you probably dont want to copyt that
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: see if he can get gmount-iso
<Erin> escott, so rsync -avxP /hd2/Music/ /hd3/Music
<SonikkuAmerica> Download a 12.10 ISO and mount it
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: er, surely mounting it and autorunning is the same as installing 12.10 from disk
<WhereIsMySpoon> it'll overwrite the current install
<escott> Erin, sure. rsync is finicky about the final "/" on filenames you might end up with /hd3/Music/Music
<end_guy> Figured out my mouse problem. TYPING_BLOCK="-typing-block 300" was set in /etc/default/mouseemu changed it to TYPING_BLOCK="-typing-block 0" and restarted mouseemu (/etc/init.d/mouseemu restart).
<Erin> escott, yea typo.
<escott> Erin, i can never guess what it will do
<Erin> escott, ok I'll go with that command.
<end_guy> RTFM FTW! :D
<escott> Erin, i just resign myself to fixing it when it dups a folder name
<luthor> ciao
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: no it won't, not if the installer can run
<WhereIsMySpoon> SonikkuAmerica: even if /home is on the same partition as the rest of everything?
<SonikkuAmerica> WhereIsMySpoon: if the installer can run you can just "Upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10"
<SonikkuAmerica> from the ISO
<gregory_> can anyone tell me how to extract a plugin file to /usr? I am new to ubuntu and I am getting an error message. I can't put anything in /usr
<jrib> gregory_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or use the Universal USB installer if you have a 4GB+ flash drive handy
<Hausas> [21:42:38] <kashikas> Linus Torvalds can do an infinite loop in five seconds… in his head.
<machicola> is there a C++ compiler typically included with ubuntu packages?
<WhereIsMySpoon> machicola: gccc
<WhereIsMySpoon> gcc*
<jrib> machicola: g++
<dr_willis> machicola:  gcc is in the repos
<SonikkuAmerica> and so is g++
<caitiff> gcc is rather good) yeah)
<diverdude> Why are there so many errors in ubuntu :(
<dr_willis> machicola:  not installed by default
<machicola> ahh, ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: same in any OS
<dr_willis> diverdude:  i often wonder the same thing about windows..  but thats not really a support question.
<gregory_> I installed a music program and want to install a plugin for it. Instructions tell me where to put the files, but I am getting a message saying I don't have permission to put files in /usr
<legitnick> sudo su
<jrib> gregory_: what *exactly* are you trying to do?  Be specific.
<caitiff> sudo?
<dr_willis> gregory_:  thats because you dont. :)  what pogram and what plugin and what directory?
<ActionParsnip> gregory_: run:   gksudo nautilus $HOME    and you can
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, not in MacOS...there are no errors
<ActionParsnip> legitnick: sudo -i  is advised
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: sure there are
<k1l> legitnick: dont advise sudo su, that is just wrong on ubuntu
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, like what?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: tried using a device with no mac support
<legitnick> I usually use su -
<ViaNocturna85> diverdude: until OS's are made entirely by robots, all OS's will have bugs
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, thats not an OS problem..thats a device problem
<dr_willis> legitnick:  that wont work on ubuntu either
<WhereIsMySpoon> su is generally not an ubuntu thing
<k1l> legitnick: that is not the ubuntu way. so not supported here
<k1l> !sudo | legitnick
<ubottu> legitnick: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<legitnick> I know I don't use that on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: its still an issue with the OS, the hardware is fine, so where is the problem?
<k1l> legitnick: so dont advise it here. thanks
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: aslo: http://crispierry.typepad.com/applepie/Mac%20Sync%20Error-1.png   and other errors
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, the problem is that the producer of the device/hardware did not bother to write a driver
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: yes, that affects MacOS
<gregory_> ok, I have downloaded a plugin for a program called MuseScore. Here are the instructions: In Linux, MuseScore looks for plugins in /usr/share/mscore-1.2/plugins
<SonikkuAmerica> !cp | gregory_
<dr_willis> gregory_: most likely theres a directory in your HOME that you could put plugins in also. that would be the safer place to put them
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: in short, every OS sucks
<gregory_> the plugin is a zip file. but it doesn't allow me to extract to the specified directory.
<caitiff> Guys, can anyone give me a link to a good Ubuntu manual site?
<jrib> gregory_: how did you install musescore?
<xangua> !manual | caitiff
<dr_willis> !manual | caitiff
<ubottu> caitiff: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> ;)
<legitnick> man man
<jrib> caitiff: help.ubuntu.com too
<mikky> please how do i connect to a shared folder in from my Ubuntu to mac
<dr_willis> !info muscore
<ActionParsnip> legitnick: man cat     always makes me chuckle
<ubottu> Package muscore does not exist in quantal
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i just get disappointed when ubuntu fails in very simple GUI operations
<caitiff> thx a lot)))
<gregory_> that may be right, I can move the plugin file to home, but don't know where it should be located
<jrib> !who | gregory_
<ubottu> gregory_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: like what?
<legitnick> man dog
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: You're doing it FROM or TO Ubuntu?
<legitnick> gregory_ sudo ln -s it
<jrib> gregory_: http://musescore.org/node/10129 says you can use ~/.local/share/data/MusE/MuseScore/plugins
<mikky> SonikkuAmerica, from Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: From Unity, go to File > Connect to Server...
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: (the menu bar should say Ubuntu Desktop while you do this)
<superfake123> could someone help me get my tty1-6 to work D: when I try to access any of them it's just a black screen
<mikky> SonikkuAmerica, no such menu here am using gnome ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: GNOME Shell or GNOME Classic?
 * caitiff is glad to have no more Win7 at his laptop
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, like this: http://imagebin.org/238376
<dr_willis> superfake123:  seen that happen with some video card drivers. or framebuffer modes.  the  'nofb' option when bootimg MAY help.
<mikky> sorry its unity
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: Not that it mattered. Ignore that. Step 1: Open Nautilus
<mikky> the own where all icons are on the left
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, which i could not even take a screendump of because for some reason its not possible to take screendumps when the menu is open
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: so your issue is with vpn?
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: It IS Unity. So minimize everything and click File > Connect to Server...
<mac12> hey guys
<mikky> ok
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, no....vpn works just fine....but ubuntu has decided that it does not want to show available connections
<mikky> SonikkuAmerica, ok done
<ViaNocturna85> mac12: hey
<Enlight_uni> Hi! does anybody runs samba with automatic advertising through avahi?
<mac12> i install lightdm..now it asking for login..but i cant not login using lightdm loging manager..but with same pass i can login from diffren tty
<bekks> Enlight_uni: samba does not need automatic advertising through avahi.
<mikky> SonikkuAmerica, so what option should i choose
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: thats only an issue with network manager..... not ubuntu per se
<bekks> Enlight_uni: a) it isnt routable, b) it advertises itself throughout the network.
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: are there any bugs reported?
<magn3ts> Where can I find the raring ringtail logo in svg?
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: Select the type of connection your file sharing is defined as (FTP, HTTP, SSH, etc.)
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, however if i restart it works ok...so after a while ubuntu decides that now it does not want to show the connections any longer
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: are there any bugs reported?
<mikky> ok Sonikku
<mikky> thanks
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, im not really sure about that
<mikky> SonikkuAmerica, thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> mikky: Then type in the IP address of your Mac and click OK. You're welcome.
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, but you gotta give me....obvious errors like that does not occur in mac.....actually not even in windows :(
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: it can
<Erin> all the sudden my X11 windows forwarded to my windows 7 box take forever to pop up.... an ssh server reboot didn't help
<Erin> hmm..
<Enlight_uni> bekks: a) false b) using an awfull protocol 3) has avahi support
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: tried uninstalling an application in Vista in safe mode?
<bekks> Enlight_uni: 1) 2) 3) LOL
<Enlight_uni> bekks: a) false b) using an awfull protocol c) has avahi support built'in
<Enlight_uni> bekks: read the sources or do ldd on smbd
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: its not possible without hacking the registry. The windows installer is prohibited to run in safe mode
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: stupid huh?
<bekks> Enlight_uni: Then try to explain why samba does not even know what avahi might be on other platforms.
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, ok...but windows is also a quite poor OS...very true....mac however does not have all these embarrasiing problems for some reason
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: mac has its issues too, its not perfect
<Enlight_uni> bekks: facts vs random words... thanks for your help anyway
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i really wish that was the same for linux....i am 100% pro linux...so i am just disappointed whenever all the mac guys can point fingers and say HAH that never happens in mac...and all i can do is to say...thats tru
<diverdude> true
<bekks> Enlight_uni: Well, whatever you might think.
<herobubba> anybody had problems with the edimax nano usb wifi adapter in ubuntu?
<Enlight_uni> bekks: i DO NOT think i read the sources of smbd
<Enlight_uni> bekks: their IS avahi publish support
<Enlight_uni> there*
<ViaNocturna85> diverdude: Mac has issues, but dont forget, although they are both Unix children, they are 2 different OS's
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: depends on needs, I don't have any issues in my linux boxes, or the systems I have setup for people
<Enlight_uni> bekks: http://gitweb.samba.org/?p=ab/samba-autobuild/.git;a=blob;f=source3/smbd/avahi_register.c;h=368168d41dc4a8c07f192786f03cec472caf9504;hb=HEAD
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, you gotta admit...the issue i just showed is a pretty embarrasing error in a modern OS
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: i don't find operating systems embarassing
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i think thats the reason why linux is not able to go all the way :(
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: why does it have to?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, well if not whats then the point?
<Enlight_uni> bekks: trusting me now?
<ViaNocturna85> diverdude: if linux is so bad, why are the majority of servers, mobiles, car systems and more running linux?
<auronandace> diverdude: what issue you having?
<_Tristan> Hi. I don't have the ubuntu font, does anybody know what package it's in?
<diverdude> ViaNocturna85, those are terminals...i know that linux' major problems are in the desktop environments...its a very stable server system
<jrib> diverdude: this channel is for support; i.e. asking about and helping with an actual issue.  Let's try to stay on-topic
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: because, the OS is a tool for the job. Irrelevant of it 'going all the way' (whatever that means). What you seem to be completely missing is that if the OS suits your needs then use it. Why care if it's popular or cool or anything like that? Are you that insecure that you have to bounce with what is popular?
<diverdude> auronandace,  jrib  this issue: http://imagebin.org/238376
<k1l> diverdude: dont you think your topic would suit better into #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic  ?
<jrib> diverdude: that's fine.  Let's keep the discussion related to fixing the issue please.  Discussing the advantages and disadvantages of different OSes is interesting, but should be done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<herobubba> so. anybody?
<jrib> !helpme | herobubba
<ubottu> herobubba: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<diverdude> jrib, any idea why ubuntu does that?
<ania_> GANGNAM STYLE
<jrib> diverdude: no
<dr_willis> herobubba:  with what? i dident even see the issue..
<Peace-> ania_: die lol
<diverdude> jrib, hmm
<Peace-> dr_willis:  :) http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/06/plasma-desktopCv2016.png tx you
<herobubba> i asked if anybody had any issues with an edimax adapter
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: are there any bugs reported?
<ania_> my ubuntu acts strange when i play this :D
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, how can i find out?
<diverdude> Peace-, what desktop r u using?
<dr_willis> herobubba:  i guess if no one replyied then no one does. ;) or they have no idea what that adaptor is.
<herobubba> i got it working an.
<herobubba> .
<herobubba> .
<herobubba> .
<Peace-> diverdude: it's kde with homerun launcher
<FloodBot1> herobubba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: run:   ubuntu-bug network-manager       type your bug then see if it's already reported
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: could also install xfce or some other desktop, see if it's affected there too
<dr_willis> Peace-:  my Pi has been on backorder for 3 Mo. ;) Its supposed to get here befor Xmas. ;p
<Peace-> dr_willis: well it was 6 months i was waiting
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, how do i type my bug? "vpn not showing in menu" ?
<ania_> dr_willis, are yuo watiitng ofr pi?
<Peace-> dr_willis: at least i got it with 512 of ram
<ViaNocturna85> diverdude: try turning the applet off and on again
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: sure, sounds fine
<uponunotab> Hi everyone, I've a external drive that is not been detected by ubuntu 12.10, the error is this> unable to enumerate usb device on port 2
<ViaNocturna85> diverdude: talking about this bug?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/983583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965895 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #983583 After boot, NetworkManager indicator menu only shows four entries" [High,In progress]
<dr_willis> Peace-:  Yep. ;) thats one nice thing about the wait.
<ania_> dr_willis, i just checked on rs components and they can send next day delivery over 870  unts
<dr_willis> ania_:  i dont think i need that many. ;) I just ordered 2.
<herobubba> any way i gort my wireless adapter to work and then it quit on me in ubuntu but it still works  in windows
<uponunotab> I already tried the unbind command, and it's not working.. it just shuts down all usbs.. but in 10.04 it works.
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: could also try other Linux based OS (non-debian based) see if it affects them too
<diverdude> so how do i restart nm manager?
<ActionParsnip> herobubba: what wifi chip?
<uponunotab> diverdude: pkill nm-applet && nm-applet &
<ViaNocturna85> diverdude: click on network icon then untick 'enable networking' then repeat to turn it back on
<herobubba> ralink i i think
<jtrucks> hmm. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=32&distro=desktop&status=zeroc produced errors for me (but still worked). http://pastebin.com/huqwZzsg for error text
<jtrucks> ^^ anyone official who is paying attention
<uponunotab> is there anyone that can help me with the enumerate usb error "
<dr_willis> uponunotab:  you sure the drive is not dead/dieing?
<ActionParsnip> jtrucks: what does 'official' mean?
<dr_willis> and if its a portable hd. its not overpowering the usb bus.
<uponunotab> yeap, I tested on my other laptop with ubuntu 10.04 LTS and it works with this command> sudo echo -n "0000:00:1d.7" > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/unbind
<jtrucks> ActionParsnip: whoever might manage the site :)
<uponunotab> dr_willis:
<greoislip> hello
<ActionParsnip> jtrucks: i suggest you report a bug
<dr_willis> uponunotab:  err.. i would have tested it by just seeing if i could mount it and access it. ;) Ive no idea what that fancy command is supposed to do. ;P
<uponunotab> dr_willis: the problem is that in ubuntu 12.04 I don't see any "0000 00 1d.7" in the ehci_hcd
<uponunotab> and when I do that command on ubuntu 12.10 it just shuts down all usbs
<OerHeks> jtrucks, hit F5 and try again ? http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<dr_willis> unperson:  so the issue is you are trying to power it down?  or have i missed somthing.
<ActionParsnip> jtrucks: I always use cdimage website
<uponunotab> no the issue is that that command is suppous to mount the drive on ubuntu 12.10 and it's just shutting down the usbs
<uponunotab> also it doesn't even recognises the drive..
<escott> uponunotab, it failed enumeration so its not there to unbind.
<uponunotab> escott: then why do I have the same error in ubuntu 10.04 and the unbind command works
<legitnick> do you get an error is dmesg?
<uponunotab> escott: I've checked dmesg and they both say enumerate.. the only difference is that ubuntu 12.10 doesn't even recognises the drive.. neither it mounts..
<escott> uponunotab, i guess im a big lost. first off why are you unbinding what driver are you eventually attaching?
<escott> s/big/bit/
<uponunotab> to mount it..
<uponunotab> wait I will show you the error in dmesg
<uponunotab> you can search.. you will find the unbind command AS a solution
<uponunotab> [ 7767.352289] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<dr_willis> ive never seen that sort of command used to 'mount' a hard drive.   guess ive never had to go that extreme
<escott> uponunotab, unbind implies the kernel selected a driver for the device, but you want another driver (ie it selected HID and you want usb-mass-storage)
<uponunotab> both laptops says that a lot of times, but 10.04 can mount it with the unbind command...
<uponunotab> that makes sense, but I don't see the serie number(or whatever the 0000 00 1d 7 is..) in ubuntu 12.10
<escott> uponunotab, maybe 12.10 the bad driver is never attaching to the device
<texos> New Ubuntu 12.10 64bit Live Boot, It saw the Windows 7, but just asked to replace it. Not to install side by side!?
<escott> uponunotab, so when you unbind you either crash the ehci stack or unbind ehci from the hub
<texos> How do I get a dual boot?
<jtrucks> ActionParsnip: the page is sending me the image I need, so it works. It just produces errors on the page.
<mnathani> I just installed ubuntu on my macbookpro, but when it rebooted, It does not seem to load (using refit)
<uponunotab> in ubuntu 10.04(works..) there is 0000:00:1a.7  0000:00:1d.7 in /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/ and ubuntu 12.10 only has 0000:00:1a.0 and 0000:00:1d.0
<dr_willis> texos:  check your disk partioning layout. its possible you have 4 primary partions allready and thats stopping it from doing a dual boot install
<uponunotab> at my laptop with 10.04 it works fine.. the problem is on my toshiba qosmio wich has ubuntu 12.10...
<ActionParsnip> texos: I suggest you boot to win7, resize the ntfs there, then boot to the ubuntu cd and install to the free space
<escott> uponunotab, if it doesn't see function seven you can't unbind function seven
<jtrucks> also, there isn't a place on that page to report a bug, so really, it's not worth the extra effort of trying to hunt that down.
<uponunotab> yeah but how do I add function 7 ?
<texos> Great thank you dr_willis  and ActionParsnip
<escott> uponunotab, i would start by figuring out why you are having to do this unbind business under 12.04 and what driver you are actually using for the device
<uponunotab> I've searched a lot.. there isn't much people with this problem
<uponunotab> and most of them have with other hardware.. like keyboard..
<uponunotab> I even blacklist the ehci_hcd
<uponunotab> no luck :(
<Pythagoras> do i need to have my ghost in /var/www ?
<Pythagoras> vhost
<jrib> Pythagoras: no
<escott> uponunotab, if you browse /sys/bus/usb you will see a symlink from the device to the driver. use that to figure out what driver 12.04 is using
<uponunotab> I will try that
<escott> uponunotab, there may be some other way to figure that out, but /sys will work to
<Pythagoras> jrib: ok thanks, my main site is in /home/user/public/www.xxx
<uponunotab> escott: I just notice that there is the unbind for each driver.
<Pythagoras> where would you put the vhost?
<jrib> Pythagoras: that's fine; just make sure www-data can read it
<uponunotab> maybe I can try unbind each driver .
<escott> uponunotab, i dont think you know what unbind/bind do
<uponunotab> well, whatever it does, it helps mounting..
<escott> uponunotab, a device function is bound to a particular kernel driver. you can unbind a bound device function and then bind it to a different device function
<uponunotab> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/455688-opensuse-11-4-getting-hub-2-0-1-0-unable-enumerate-usb-device-port-5-constantly.html
<uponunotab> they are using unbind + bind
<escott> uponunotab, sure. the kernel driver selected by default and bound by default to that function is not working properly for that function. so they unbind it and bind it to something else
<Zael> what's filter failed mean when printing?
<escott> uponunotab, there is also this whole (O|E|U)HCI thing from USB1.0/1.1
<escott> uponunotab, so if this is usb1.0/1.1 hub or plugged into a usb1.0/1.1 port then it could be selecting the wrong (vowel)HCI
<escott> uponunotab, http://blogs.gurulabs.com/stuart/archives/2006/06/post.html
<uponunotab> hum
<uponunotab> but this is worst then I thought..
<gfeng> hi
<uponunotab> when I do lsusb.. it's not even there
<escott> Zael, the document has to be run through a filter (to convert it to a raster or remove things that would be printed off-page) before being sent to the printer
<munaq> hello
<munaq> :)
<uponunotab> nvm
<uponunotab> escott:  modprobe -r ehci_hcd  when I do this it says "built in"
<escott> uponunotab, its not a module. you can unbind it from a device if you want to use one of the others, but you cant remove it from the kernel
<uponunotab> "Some people report that the support for ECHI in the kernel its the problem. When they re-compiled the kernel removing this option, fixed the problem."
<escott> uponunotab, EHCI is the usb2.0 and above driver. now that we have EHCI most of the (vowel)HCI problems have gone away. perhaps your hub is very old and usb1.0/1.1 hub
<uponunotab> I will try waiting for 13.04..
<dr_willis> Hmm. if using a hub.. does it work properly if plugged in directly?
<ActionParsnip> uponunotab: its available in pre-release form already
<uponunotab> I've tried on the USB 3.0 port
<escott> uponunotab, you can try and unbind EHCI, and bind U or OHCI and see if one of those work better
<uponunotab> Last time I unbinded my mouse stopped working, and I had to reboot
<uponunotab> there was a command to bind it back or something, but I forgot
<escott> uponunotab, is some part of this setup really old. like the hub or the disk?
<escott> uponunotab, the port is a 3.0 so thats brand new
<uponunotab> the drive is old..
<uponunotab> like from 2006 or 2005
<uponunotab> "Imation" is the name of the drive...
<ShawnRisk> Is there a way to put the close + other buttons on the right side of the window even if open max in Ubuntu 12.10 with Unity?
<escott> uponunotab, my guess is that the disk is a buggy 1.1 disk and requires some weird behaviour out of OHCI or UHCI that EHCI is not emulating identically
<uponunotab> I mean, the disk.
<escott> uponunotab, although usb2.0 was in 2000 so
<dr_willis> ShawnRisk:  i think if you disable global menu it might do that. but it might also just hide the buttons on mazamized windows.
<k1l> ShawnRisk: not when mixaimized iirc
<escott> uponunotab, try plugging the whole thing into your usb2.0 port and seeing if that works better
<escott> usb1.0 was 1996 that makes me feel really old
<Zael> escott: thanks, deleting it and setting it back up seems to have worked; it must be because there were some cups updates
<ShawnRisk> k1l: how come?
<k1l> ShawnRisk: thats coded and one of the elements from unity. you can use the "old trick" to set the buttons to the right for window mode
<ShawnRisk> k1l: which is?
<Zael> so i've yet to figure out what the issue is with unity and ati cards, where you install the closed source drivers and never get to see anything but your wallpaper again
<Zael> i even tried installing kde full to fix it and it didn't work... i just gave up and installed xubuntu over my ubuntu install
<fabionick> !list
<ubottu> fabionick: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> Zael: which ati gpu and which release?
<k1l> ShawnRisk: take a look if that still works. should be dconf now https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/config-desktop/C/window-button-order.html
<Zael> 12.10 radeon hd 5670
<jeeves_moss> if I have the %maildir% dump from my pooched dovecot install, is there a way to get the e-mails back out of the database so I can import them into a mail program, and then offload them to Exchange?
<ActionParsnip> Zael: there is a known issue with 12.10 and 2xxx, 3xxx and 4xxx. 5xxx should be ok
<Zael> yeah, i read that ActionParsnip... but mine wasn't ok
<ActionParsnip> Zael: tried the same ppa, just in case it makes things better?
<Zael> i tried a ton of stuff; like i said, even trying to install kde full after that
<Zael> i kinda like xubuntu better though, now that i've used it
<Staiden> hey guys, im trying to duel boot windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04 we have ubuntu installed, if I run a live cd of ubuntu I can see the files on the drive. except for when the computer boots I cant get into Ubuntu only win 7
<Zael> i just think it's a major issue to be having
<dr_willis> Staiden:  you dont even see the GRUB menu when you bootup?
<Staiden> nah no grub straiht to 7
<Zael> my view may be a bit one-sided though.. with the bad experiences i've had and witnessed in the past with nvidia cards, especially the hardware bug that was in everything from the 8000 series and up that caused 'display driver has stopped responding'... i just won't even consider using nvidia anymore
<ShawnRisk> k1l: that is not for max windows this is only for smaller windows.
<RickZilla> Staiden: What are you trying to accomplish?
<code> anyone have any resources on installing ubuntu server 12.04.1 on the latest mac mini? i got around vga issues (blank screen), but apparently nic drivers are unsupported now. looks like it's a BCM5701
<k1l> ShawnRisk: that is what i told ya
<Staiden> duel booting windows 7 and ubuntu
<Zael> RichardBronosky: i think he install ubuntu, then installed windows
<Staiden> no grub loader tho for some reason
<ShawnRisk> k1l: yep and now I know it is not possible
<k1l> ShawnRisk: i said it wont work for maximzed, because that is not supposed to be the wayyou want it
<Staiden> nah I had 7 made a partition
<RickZilla> Staiden: Hmmm...and you've already installed one instance of ubuntu on that machine?
<Staiden> yea and its there
<Staiden> I can see the drive from the live cd
<Staiden> I just cant boot to it
<Zael> need to fix your grub then
<ShawnRisk> k1l: that is not good, I thought Ubuntu let me customize everything
<RickZilla> Yeah, I was thinknig about what to do in grub
<k1l> ShawnRisk: who ever told you that?
<ShawnRisk> k1l: me
<Staiden> its shows grub and grub has a folder list
<k1l> ShawnRisk: if you want to customize everything you need to learn to programm :/
<RickZilla> Myth #48: In ubuntu, you can customize whatever you want to
<ShawnRisk> k1l: I know how to do program
<bekks> ShawnRisk: program what?
<ShawnRisk> bekks: program as in work in computer programming languages to build apps, websites etc
<bekks> ShawnRisk: which means "Visual Basic, HTML, PHP"?
<Zael> Staiden: i think the command is update-grub
<k1l> ShawnRisk: then make a path and submit it. maybe more users want that to be changeable
<Staiden> k, gimme a second
<scalability-junk> hey I'm starting my way into ubuntu setup with kickstart file and was trying to find a good partitioning scheme.
<scalability-junk> I have one partition for raid on each disk with about 95% of the storage and made an raid1 at md0
<ShawnRisk> bekks: yes but I know languages like c, c++, etc.  I have been programming most of my adult life so I know how to do this.
<scalability-junk> additionally I added 2 swap partitions and now wanted to get my head around how to get the mbr on both disks, so that if one disk fails I still can boot...
<nodestool> i have a program that has to run as root that i want to run in the background ONLY for a specific user, is there a way to do that?
<bekks> ShawnRisk: Then you should be able to submit patches.
<ShawnRisk> k1l: thanks for letting me know what I have to do
<scalability-junk> the md0 raid is mounted with / and will later be used with lvm probably to give space for os and one encrypted partition.
<scalability-junk> any tip would be great thanks
<ShawnRisk> bekks: I can do that just would take me time to figure out where this is located in the code.
<dr_willis> nodestool:  not sure what you mean by 'only for a specific user'
<ShawnRisk> I have to go  but if I need anymore help I will be back
<bekks> ShawnRisk: Thats the price to paid for using free software and wanting to change it.
<k1l> ShawnRisk: i dont think that the unity developers will make it changeable, because that is the way they (might) think its should be. so if you want it you need do to some work on it :/
<nodestool> dr_willis: i want to set it up so basically a cron job runs only when a certian user is logged in
<ShawnRisk> bekks: it is a good price to pay
<ShawnRisk> k1l: I am willing to do the work
<ShawnRisk> I just need to research
<k1l> ShawnRisk: ok, thanks
<ShawnRisk> k1l: you're welcome
<Zael> oh.. i found a neat new toy.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ShawnRisk> I am out of here, thanks to all of the help
<ActionParsnip> Zael: I use a chroot for that :)
<nodestool> what would also work is when and ONLY when User X logs in script Y runs AS ROOT
<nodestool> how would i do that
<scalability-junk> no idea about the master boot record?
<bekks> nodestool: Assuming X uses bash, you could implement that in his bashrc
<derek01> Hey all, so, I made a huge mistake, and, chmod -R 777 to /usr
<dr_willis> nodestool:  you would have to make a script that would run, verify the user is logged in, then run.. what are yoy trying to do that needs this done in such a weird way?
<bekks> derek01: No its time to grab your backup.
<derek01> bekks: no backup, but I still have root access
<Zael> :D
<bekks> derek01: Why do you have root access?
<bekks> derek01: Which Ubuntu is it exactly?
<derek01> bekks: sudo wont work, 12.04 server
<nodestool> bekks: i am guessing the user will only use the gui (xfc4 in my case)
<bekks> derek01: Why do you have root access?
<derek01> bekks: why wouldnt I, If I cant use sudo, I need to use root, to fix the issue, do I not?
<nodestool> dr_willis: i am making a honey pot user account and i need to log stuff
<bekks> derek01: By default, the root account is disabled in Ubuntu.
<graft> hi, is there a place on freenode where i can complain about the pluses and minuses of various linux distributions?
<derek01> bekks: correct, but I have set a pw for it for emergency situations. like this :D
<nodestool> graft: start a blog! :)
<dr_willis> graft:  you can complain i guess.. but if people listen... ;)
<dr_willis> graft:  general linux  is #linux
<Zael> lol... a blog
<PoolShark_> Slashdot
<dr_willis> Complaining about the Pluss of Linux. ;)
<Zael> if you start a blog, you need RSS... i hate blogs without RSS
<PoolShark_> well, they _used_ to talk about varios linux distros at Slashdot, but now it's just an Apple Fanboi blog
<derek01> bekks: do you know of a solution?
<bekks> derek01: Your backup is the only solution. You really messed it up.
<graft> Zael: what about atom?
<PoolShark_> derek01 what did you do to your  machine?
<Zael> yes, atom is good
<derek01> Poolshark: chmod -R 777 to /usr
<ActionParsnip> graft: also ##club-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> derek01: really?
<Zael> lol
<PoolShark_> derek01: oh wow, you really did that?
<derek01> poolshark: not sure how deep it got before I realized
 * ActionParsnip facepalms
<derek01> poolshark: didnt mean to, I know I derpd bad
<PoolShark_> derek01: yeah not much you can do about that
<derek01> damnit, it really is a copy and reinstall situation. Damnit.....
<derek01> well thanks anyways guys
<ActionParsnip> derek01: if you have a LOT of time you could boot to liveCD and chmod it to be like in the livecd, it'll take a ;llong while
<puff`> I am trying to run with the nvida drivers.  Ubuntu has the xswat PPA which appears to be serving nvidia 304 drivers. I'm trying to figure out how to try something more up to date, is there a PPA for the 310 driver or do I have to jump to (ugh) trying the nvidia binary installer?
<k1l> puff`: 310 is inthe regular 12.10 repos
<WeThePeople> is there anything better than recordmydesktop
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  try kazam
<Zael> recordmyneighborsdesktop
<Zael> ;D
<almoxarife> Zael: much 'better'
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: not really better, just different. like all softwares
<WeThePeople> thankyou anyways
<almoxarife> is there anything better than KDE?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: look into xvidwincap too (i think its that)
<dr_willis> wasent gnome-shell suposed to have some sort of video/screen capture feature?
<dr_willis> or was that a work in progress?
<puff`> k1l: I'm still on 11.10.
<tomas_> when are we going to get better wallpapers
<Zael> xfce.. except the wallpaper changer isn't working currently... so i'm using Variety to switch to a different on of my 75 tiger wallpapers every 5 minutes
<derek01> Actionparsnip: as in take a long time to do, or the one command will take forever to execute
<almoxarife> WeThePeople: how about something nice and simple, vlc!
<bobolishus> I'm trying to delete a type of file using wildcard like "sudo rm /basefolder/*/*.txt" but this doesn't work.  What should I be doing for this to work?
<k1l> puff: well, that is a difficult one
<WeThePeople> almoxarife, to record my desktop?
<almoxarife> WeThePeople: yes
<escott> bobolishus, find /basefolder/ -iname *.txt -delete
<jrib> bobolishus: it depends on what you actually want to do ...
<Zael> escott: would the recursive flag work for rm?
<ActionParsnip> derek01: no, lots of the files and folders have different accesses on them , they will need to be right so you will run and you will need to check so that everything is good
<escott> Zael, no its a shell globbing issue
<bobolishus> I just want to delete a file type from multiple folders
<jrib> bobolishus: recursively?
<escott> bobolishus, you have been given a command that will do it
<bobolishus> escott, thank you very much for your help
<jrib> bobolishus: if you want to do it recursively, then use escott's command.   But you should surround the *.txt with single quotes: '*.txt'
<ActionParsnip> derek01: if you have a backup, now would be the time for them to shine
<bobolishus> jrib: thank you
<derek01> Actionparsnip: nope fresh reinstall it is
<derek01> thanks for the help though guys. See ya
<jtrucks> okay, first time i've seen the new ubuntu desktop.
<jtrucks> no wonder people complain... how do I open a terminal?
<Zael> click the top left circular bubble thingy and type terminal in the search box
<jtrucks> oof. thanks.
<Zael> then get mad and install xubuntu like i did
<jtrucks> that would have taken a while to figure out...
<jtrucks> haha
<dr_willis> !manual | jtrucks
<jtrucks> this is just to fix a POS gentoo based appliance.
<ubottu> jtrucks: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> ;)
<jtrucks> hah
<dr_willis> if you want the old skool type look. you can try Lubuntu
<pgib> fluxbox
<muji> hey does any1 know of an equalizer for linux? or if there is one that comes with ubuntu?
<muji> i couldn't find anything in my sounds options
<dr_willis> they really should borrow the idea i see on so many android apps and have little tutorial-overlays
<dr_willis> muji:  ive seen some you could download.. but that was some time ago. like 2+ yrs.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/72679/is-there-any-sound-enhancers-equalizer  muji
<Erin> so I run ncmpcpp through ssh to control my music. But some of the chars are garbled on the windows side, but not on the ubuntu side. same encoding utf-8 I think? any ideas
<pgib> muji, ubuntu uses pulse audio. I'm sure there is an equalizer for it
<pgib> pulseaudio
<almoxarife> Erin: toss windoz?
<muji> i'l see if i can find one for pulseaudio, but will take a look at that site dr_willis sent me
<Erin> almoxarife, id love to but i'm a gamer :-\
<dr_willis> just no equilizers in the default repos. ;)
<Zael> same reason i have windows 7 dual booting, Erin
<lcabreza> hi, how do i specify a wireless adapter to use only a specific client like wicd
<Erin> These are two different machines
<Erin> my ubuntu box is a pre-amp / samba server/ssh server etc.
<Erin> http://imgur.com/3ZU2N here is my problem
<CarlOSx86> Hi, anyone on Xubuntu?
<Zael> yus
<Erin> I am.
<CarlOSx86> I'm basically new and I would like to ask about compiz settings manager. I tried to install from ubuntu center but it doesn't seems to work properly...
<K350> turses wont start again after I closed it from the first start and autorization. Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> CarlOSx86: what do you want to achieve?
<WeThePeople> what is the force quit application called
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: xkill
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: you can click an app and it will die
<WeThePeople> sweeeeet!! just did
#ubuntu 2012-12-07
<Erin>  WeThePeople  some times youll need to use sudo kill -9 pid from the command line though
<CarlOSx86> basically I would like to use compiz on xubuntu 12.10 x86
<Erin> WeThePeople, aka nuke it from orbi
<WeThePeople> erin, for what apps
<Crash> Crash Travisty
<Erin> WeThePeople, ones that xkill won't kill. Like ones that are completely frozen
<nibbler__> http://graphics.stanford.edu/~monzy/KillDashNine.mp3
<Guest97716> lol whats up
<ActionParsnip> CarlOSx86: install it, then press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<paul__> hey guys .. is it possible to configure a nginx reverse proxy with proxypass to a https webserver?
<CarlOSx86> thank you so much
<ActionParsnip> CarlOSx86: no worries dude, if all is well then add the comand as a startup command :)
<gustav__> nibbler__: That's weak.
<nibbler__> gustav__: is it? neway i like
<gustav__> nibbler__: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYTYmOCHcNo
<nibbler__> gustav__: ok, slighly more gangsta ;-) http://www.thedogsbollocks.co.uk/gigflapping/gigflapping.mp3 s'nice aswell
<winux> hello.. i recently upgraded to ubuntu 12.10.. but lsb_release -a shows Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS .. any ideas what could be causing this
<winux> ?
<nahuel_> i need the dir of the spanish room, thanks
<k1l> winux: how did you upgrade?
<nibbler__> !es | nahuel_
<ubottu> nahuel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l> winux: can you pastbin a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<gustav__> nibbler__: It's happier.
<winux> sure
<winux> k1l:  i did a do-release upgrade
<winux> k1l: http://pastebin.com/aDmK988q
<k1l> winux: yep, that looks like a 12.04
<winux> No new release found when doing do-release upgrade
<k1l> maybe you just did a 11.10 to 12.04 upgrade, since it was a 11.10 before
<k1l> winux: you need to change the release-prompt to normal from LTS
<winux> in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades?
<k1l> yes
<winux> great that worked
<winux> thanks
<k1l> np
<gustav__> What's an easy solution to host an e-mail resend thing? I don't want to mess with qmail or postfix... Just send mails coming in to @bork.org to @arrak.com.
<mablae> HEELLP!
<mablae> My Ubuntu has problems to boot...
<ActionParsnip> mablae: wassup
<mablae> I cannot start gnome-shell
<mablae> It crashes after login
<RealOptyz> I have a NTFS drive. Id like every one to be able to read and write. heres the line in fstab. What am i doing wrong?
<RealOptyz> UUID=2D433B0D2ECE0AEE /media/GO ntfs-3g rw,errors=remount-ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 0 0
<mablae> The same with Unity Desktop
<mablae> I dont know how to fix
<TT1> try ctrl+alt+F7
<mablae> I got no errors at all, it just brings me back to login
<ActionParsnip> mablae: if you make a new user and log in as that, is it ok?
<mablae> nope
<mablae> i installed xmacro and everything went crazy
<mablae> I removed it and rebooted and now get these errors
<mablae> My ~/.xsession_erros shows many erros - which one is relevant?
<pgib> gustav__, most domain registrars offer domain parking and email forwarding
<ActionParsnip> mablae: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<mablae> mom
<mablae> quantal
<mablae> I have nvidia graphics...
<mablae> The chain is lightdm -> gdm -> compiz -> gnome-shell , right?
<mablae> so lightdm brings me to loginscreen
<mablae> I get a first window of gnome-shell (alarms) then it shuts down
<ActionParsnip> mablae: why lightdm -> gdm
<ActionParsnip> mablae: you will only have one active DM
<mablae> It was a question ;)
<mablae> I know there is a chain.. and unity AND gnome are failing...
<mablae> I just try to get the error
<ActionParsnip> mablae: lightdm loads the session you choose and the apps run. Compiz + Gnome + Unity will load in the default Quantal session
<ActionParsnip> mablae: if you install xfce4, can you log in to the new xfce session ok?
<mablae> Ah, dunno this session thing
<goddard> i have installed different desktop enviornments and it seems like when ever you uninstall them it leaves a whole bunch of crap.  How can I clean it up?
<mablae> Okay let me try apt-get install xfce4 ?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: which did you add?
<grkblood> for some reason the video on my screen is doing a slight skip every 2 seconds right now and it has to be from a recent update. is anyone having this issue>
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: what app are you viewing the video in?
<grkblood> vlc and then i tried xine, same thing.
<grkblood> its a very minute stutter
<gustav__> pgib: Some do, yes.
<grkblood> subtle would be the word to use i guess
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i added kde and gnome and my boot time has gotten pretty bad because of it.  I see it starts the kde display manager then stops it then starts gnomes then stops it and it also has blank services it starts so it says "starting            "  then "stopping            "
<goddard> i dont have kde installed any more I belive
<bradlee> huzzah
 * crimsonmane uses KDE
<Rob1337> Hi
<Rob1337> I recently installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop (Gateway NV53a). When using wireless internet, my connection is much slower than usual. My connection speed is normally around 20mb/s, but when using wi-fi in Ubuntu it's about 2 mb/s or less. My wireless card is an Atheros  AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express). How do I fix this?
<mablae> ActionParsnip: I installed xfce4 , but same error... It starts... but then crashes..
<ActionParsnip> goddard: sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep kde | awk {'print $2'}`; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<paul__> hey, is it possible to configure a nginx reverse proxy with proxypass to a https webserver?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: which desktop did you start with?
<ahoneybun> Rob1337, go into Software Updater, go to Edit then Sources and go to Additional Drivers and see if there is a non-oss driver for your card
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i started with 11.10 and unity
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: try:  echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<goddard> ActionParsnip: im on 12.10 and unity at the moment
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: try:  echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1 " | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: ignore the first command, it won't work
<ActionParsnip> goddard: unity doesn't replace gnome
<ahoneybun> unity is over gnome
<ActionParsnip> goddard: when you use Unity, it runs on top of the gnome desktop
<ActionParsnip> goddard: unity is a shell, and replaces gnome-panel from the old releases
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: reboot to test
<Rob1337> does the | indicate two separate lines? (I am  a linux noob)
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: its all one command
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: the | is a pipe and it makes the text from one command be the input for the next
<Rob1337> k, i'll be back in a minute. rebooting.
<mablae> ActionParsnip: Do you have another idea?
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i understand that but it shouldn't start and stop gnome display manager and do the same with kde especially on kde since i dont have it installed
<WhereIsMySpoon> my friend is trying to install steam which gives you a .deb, but is getting into dependency hell with requiring libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 which requires libdrm2:i386 which recommends libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<WhereIsMySpoon> circular dependencies
<WhereIsMySpoon> what d
<WhereIsMySpoon> o
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: how is he trying to install it...?
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: with the .deb
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: he types "with the .deb"?  That won't work.
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: oh you wanted the command
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: tried:  sudo apt-get -f install
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: gdebi Downloads/steam.deb
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: thats a really bad idea
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: use:  sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/steam.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: why is it a bad idea?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: if it depends on those packages, and you install it anyway, it wont work
<WhereIsMySpoon> and you'll have broken packages
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: you can use dpkg and then try what ActionParsnip said.  That's how things were done before gdebi.  gdebi may be stupid when it comes to multiarch (I don't know)
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: is he on the right ubuntu version?  What ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: apt-get -f tries to satisfy deps, so you won't have broken packages at a;ll
<[TiZ]> Hi. It seems the s2tc compression library isn't being loaded for some reason.
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: 12.10
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: what do you think  -f does when used with apt-get?
<Rob1337> Speedtest.net just gave a result of roughly 20mb/s
<WhereIsMySpoon> thought it force installed them anyway
<Rustyblade> Hey guys! Can anyone help me install wine on my Ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to play the TF2 beta on Steam, and it complains about missing texture compression support. Normally I could fix this by installing the s2tc library, but it doesn't seem to be working anymore in this case.
<Rob1337> Thank you ActionParsnip!
<WhereIsMySpoon> without checking deps
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: you thought wrong
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: try checking the man page
<Rustyblade> I get this error when I try "sudo apt-get install wine"
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: if you make assumptions and they are wrong, you'll look foolish
<Andrew_> hey
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip, jrib: http://pastie.org/5491427
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415904/
<Andrew_> I'd like to know if there is a way to clone a hard drive OS (unix) into an sd card
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: -f is short for ..fix.broken
<Andrew_> and retain everything that's in it... (that is, their bootsector, files, permissions etc)
<Rob1337> doesn't -f mean "force" in most command line contexts?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip, jrib he doesnt have broken packages
<Rustyblade> Hey guys! Can anyone help me install wine on my Ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<WhereIsMySpoon> just circular dependencies
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: steam installs fine here by the way with gdebi.  Your friend probably has some ppa or mixed repos or random packages
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: the steam deb is, it will pull down the deps needed for the package, then finally install steam
<Hausas> How do I find out what partition my OS is?
<ActionParsnip> Hausas: df -h
<Rustyblade> Feels ignored*
<Rob1337> Rustyblade, go to software center and search for wine
<K350> Anyone here using turses?
<Hausas> That doesn't tell me much
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: what is the output of:   sudo apt-get install wine    please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415904/
<ActionParsnip> Hausas: how does it not?
<Hausas> ActionParsnip, I've got several OS'es on my hdd. And I want to find out which one is in which partition
<Rob1337> Hausas: use Gparted
<Rob1337> I think that's the good partition software
<Rob1337> for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Hausas: #/# is the sytstem partition (read the right colomn). Then read the left colomn and it tells you the partition mounted for '/'
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: why did doing sudo apt-get install -f remove xubuntu-desktop?
<Hausas> So the one with "/" should be the OS i'm on now?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: and xorg
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<Andrew_> any idea on how to do the cloning to HDD -> SD?
<Hausas> But there are two of them
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: thats just a meta package, removing it doesn't remove the contents it pulled in
<ActionParsnip> Andrew_: rsync or dd
<Andrew_> yea
<Andrew_> but
<Andrew_> I think
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: ahh, its *remove* rather than *purge*
<Rustyblade> ActionParsnip: Yes
<WhereIsMySpoon> right?
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: it doesn't remove anything unless you agree to
<ActionParsnip> Hausas: yes, the OS booted will show it's / partition in df
<Andrew_> HDD's have different bs than the sd card, don't they?
<Hausas> But there are two of them
<Hausas> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415913/
<ActionParsnip> Hausas: but you said "That doesn't tell me much"   which is wrong, isn't it?
<Hausas> :)
<Hausas> It's not completely wrong
<ActionParsnip> Hausas: it gives you 50% of what you want....
<ActionParsnip> Hausas: it actually tells you quite a bit
<Hausas> So, you see, I've got this output, of df -h
<Rustyblade> So what do I do Action?
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: enable the extra repo
<Hausas> what partition is currently running os on?
<Hausas> coz i pretty messed up all the partitions
<Rustyblade> What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: did your buddy get steam installed ok?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: not yet
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: he did a install -f
<Andrew__> hey
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: the packages needed are from sources which are not enabled by default, you can use software centre to enable them, or manually uncomment them in /etc/apt/sources.list if you desire
<Andrew__> got a dc !
<WhereIsMySpoon> it said removing all those xorg and xubuntu-desktop things and he just did apt-get install them again
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: are the necessary packages installing now?
<WhereIsMySpoon> install -f again does nothing
<Andrew__> any idea on the cloing isse?
<Andrew__> *issue
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: gdebi steam.deb does the circular dependencies still
<Andrew__> I think HDD's have different bs than the SD cards, wouldn't this be a problem if I copied the files with dd?
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: you could manually pull down the deb, install it and satisfy the dep
<ActionParsnip> Andrew__: could use rsync (or grsync in gui)
<j4jackj> What does +f 5:10 #ubuntu-unregged mean?
<Andrew__> no gui possible!
<Andrew__> how can I use rsynch to do that?
<Rustyblade> I think my sources are messed up...
<Rustyblade> http://imagebin.org/238395
<ActionParsnip> Andrew__: you can use a liveCD if you want a gui
<Hausas> I should have partitioned the hard drive before I installed any of the OSes
<Andrew__> I'd rather do it through the console ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: worth noting: whilst he did the apt-get install -f it *Did* install a load of i386 packages
<k1l> j4jackj: keep the offtopic out of here, please
<Andrew__> any sample syntax for the rsync do accomplish that?
<j4jackj> OK!
<j4jackj> bye
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: yes, those are needed to square off the packages needed
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: cancel that, it seems to have magiced its way to victory
<WhereIsMySpoon> science!
<Andrew__> which clones an hdd installed os to an sd-card
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: like I said:  sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: which you said was a bad idea....weird stuff huh
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: :P
<Rustyblade> Action?
<Hausas> ActionParsnip, doesn't grub.cfg file tell you what partition what os is installed on?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: when he did the sudo dpkg steam.deb thing it said dependency errors and unconfigured stuff but it still runs steam
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<WhereIsMySpoon> this a problem?
<ActionParsnip> Hausas: possibly, worth a looksee
<jiffe1> anyone run into issues where supermicro machines freeze on boot?  this seems to happen maybe 25% of the time
<Rustyblade> It says quantal
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: ok, gimme a sec
<jiffe1> it gets past the grub screen but not much further
<Rustyblade> Thx man :D
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: he's now getting "fatal error, failed to load steamui.so"
<jiffe1> if I hard power off the machine and power it back on it will come to the grub screen requiring me to press enter and then it boots fine
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: run:   sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/quantalsources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine
<Andrew__> ActionParsnip: any sample syntax if that's possible for rsync for the cloning?
<ActionParsnip> Andrew__: man rsync
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/882966056522497778/
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/882966056906327743/
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: guess where I'm getting these links from :D
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: yea i just googledf them
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: indeed
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: i believe there is a linux steam channel too
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415932/
<Rustyblade> Another error :L
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: what is the output of:   apt-cache policy wine1.4
<Hausas> ActionParsnip, I don't think it tells me anything
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415933/
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: cool, the repo is enabled :)
<Hausas> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415934/
<Rustyblade> So um, why can't I install it?
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<Hausas> so, ActionParsnip, it says hd0,msdos1
<Hausas> what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> Hausas: 1st drive 1st partition
<Hausas> so /dev/sda1 ?
<ActionParsnip> Hausas: seems you are using lvm or somesuch
<Hausas> lvm?
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415938/ (sobs*)
<Hausas> GParted using, I am
<ActionParsnip> Hausas: if you don't use raid or lvm then it'll be /dev/sda1
<Rustyblade> (Sobs* in distress)
<SolarisBoy> !live-build
<psychopathic> i work on my computer at 1 unit a time i make all the money in the world in a box out a square and through a circle
<Hausas> Well, if hd0,msdos1 = /dev/sda1, does that mean, that hd0,msdos2 = /dev/sda2 ?
<Hausas> But /dev/sda2 is only 500MB big
<Hausas> And Fedora is supposed to be there
<ecart> hello! I need help finding a perl script that is running hidden in the machine.
<ecart> I know I need to know the file name and directory in which it is running.
<ecart> can someone help me.
<Hausas> And there's a "lvm" flag set on /dev/sda2
<SolarisBoy> ecart: type ps auxwww |grep perl
<cabuloso> how do i check via console what version of ubuntu i am using?
<SolarisBoy> cabuloso: lsb_release -sc
<SolarisBoy> cabuloso: many other ways too
<Rustyblade> ActionParsnip: Will I never get Wine?
<ecart> ps auxwww |grep perl
<ecart> root     25285  0.0  0.0   3324   824 pts/1    S+   23:18   0:00 grep --color=au
<ecart> to perl
<psychopathic> god travels at 1 planck a second 2 rads a minute and 15 degrees per hour in one direction
<SolarisBoy> ecart: there are no perl scripts running on your system - what makes you feel it's hidden? or even that it's running?
<cabuloso> SolarisBoy, thanks =)
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade: maybe others can advise, not sure tbh
<SolarisBoy> cabuloso: sure
<Rustyblade> Well I gotta get back to my sobbing...
<Rustyblade> Thanks for everything..
<Hausas> Kinda sucks when you have 3 OSes and you want to install another one
<Hausas> :D
<pigeonor> i installed owncloud, for some reason, i can login by visiting doshay.net/subdomains/cloud but if i go to cloud.doshay.net it just keeps asking for login info
<pigeonor> any ideas
<pigeonor> running on ubuntu 10.04 server
<compdoc> I tried owncloud for a short time about two months ago. it needs a lot of work
<pigeonor> it got a lot better
<pigeonor> i had it working on my dreamhost server
<pigeonor> but now that i am on linode, i cant get it to work
<PoolShark_> ugh... this ubuntu guest on ESXi is driving me insane
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: why does apt-get install -f keep wanting to remove xorg and steam packages
<WhereIsMySpoon> :S
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: not sure, very weird
<Hausas> I installed Mageia earlier on this morning and it crashed my whole partition
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: let me try
<Hausas> I'm not gonna use it again
<Hausas> ever
<psychopathic> Did you guys know that digitally imported is like listening to your brain on drugs
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: let you try what? O.o
<WhereIsMySpoon> install -f?
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415952
<Andrew__> ActiveParsnip: do I have to format the SD card first?
<Andrew__> ActiveParsnip: or I can just use the rsync command to perform it in-place?
<WhereIsMySpoon> <_>
<SolarisBoy> has anyone used a program called live-build for creating live ubuntu systems (sorry about prefixing my question with *anyone* i couldn't think of a better way to ask that specific question)
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: if you try installing each of the deps that it wants to install but can't and keep recursing, you will find the reason.  Like I said, it's likely because of some ppa, unsupported repository, or randomly installed package
<Pythagoras> i am un capable to setup a virtual host on linode.  tried everything
 * lieanu #
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: he did the exact same commands you just did
<WhereIsMySpoon> the dpkg
<WhereIsMySpoon> then the install -f
<WhereIsMySpoon> and it wants to remove steam and xorg packages
<WhereIsMySpoon> wtfs
<dfa> hi there..... how do i add an item to the menu (to not have to launch it via terminal only) ? (i have lxde)
<psychopathic> Did you guys know the devil does everything perfectly if one thing it does works out to every dimension inside angle.
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove steam
<puff> Hm, odd...  so somebody here and also various google hits about the nvidia driver say it's there for 12.10/12.04.... but https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates does not list it.  Am I looking in the right place?
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: then run:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo dpkg -i steam.deb
<orlok> psychopathic is a bot
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: will try
<dfa> someone willing to help this newbie? :)
<ClumsyFairyQueen> Does anyone here know about how umasks work? For example, I want to make sure that _all_ files and folders created inside a folder are created with permissions of 700. Or would I have to apply umasks to the user, not the folder to accomplish this?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> dfa: what was your question? :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: and then install -f?
<jrib> ClumsyFairyQueen: you want to apply it to a specific folder?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> jrib: yup. recursively
<jrib> ClumsyFairyQueen: you would need to use ACLs to accomplish that
<ClumsyFairyQueen> aww. That was what I was hoping to avoid
<ClumsyFairyQueen> thanks anyways :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip?
<jrib> ClumsyFairyQueen: why :)
<dfa> thanks CFQ....  i have installed icecat..... but at the moment i can only launch it via terminal..... i would like to have it in the menu (internet section)..... but don't know how to do it..... i have lxde
<trism> puff: nvidia-experimental-310 for 310.14 and xedgers ppa has 310.19
<psychopathic> im half of nothing proper so bot is not
<puff> trism: AH, xedgers ppa, not x-swat.
<jrib> psychopathic: stay on-topic to prove you are not a bot :)
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: yes to get the deps
<ClumsyFairyQueen> jrib: welcome to the wonders of selinux.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: it wants to remove steam and xorg packages again
<maveas> Got MAAS experience?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> dfa: sorry, can't help you with that - only use Unity and KDE
<psychopathic> OK yes even better more
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: all I can say then is grab the 32bit packages for what it needs and install them
<ClumsyFairyQueen> dfa: you would have to create a custom launcher for it.
<dfa> ok CFQ.... thank you anyways......
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: if you try installing each of the deps that it wants to install but can't and keep recursing, you will find the reason.  Like I said, it's likely because of some ppa, unsupported repository, or randomly installed package
<dfa> ANYBODY HERE GOOD WITH LXDE ?
<ActionParsnip> dfa: lose the caps please
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: but thats how this all started, the deps are recursive
<ActionParsnip> dfa: good in what way?
<yhusha> can't install econnman ubuntu 12.04 which requires Python-Elementary >= 1.7.0,  Python-E_DBus >= 1.7.0, + * Python >= 2.7
<dfa> sorry....
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: show me where you try to install each dep...
<dfa> well i guess my problem is something very easy for someone who knows a bit of lxde.......
<puff> trism: Whoa, edgers is some scary loking stuff.
<trism> puff: yes, hence the -edgers
<dfa> can you read up or do i have to rewrite it?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> puff: I still use it :P
<ActionParsnip> dfa: reading up is no worry :), gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> dfa: if you make a .desktop file for the app in /usr/share/applications it will show. You may find alacarte can do it for you, if not then copy one of the files from ~/.config/autostart and modify it as you want
<Kireji> I need to do a remote update on a 10.04 server -> 12.04 server.  can this be done in one operation, or do I have to step through 11.04 and 11.10 ?  where are the instructions for doing this without a GUI?
<puff> trism, ClumsyFairyQueen:  The key question is, if it doesn't work, how hard will it be to back out and try the binary driver installer from nvidia?
<jrib> !upgrade | Kireji
<ubottu> Kireji: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> Kireji: one operation
<ActionParsnip> Kireji: 10.04 to 12.04 is suypported as it is LTS to LTS
<{bosco}> hey i am running ubuntu but i have a windows 8 iso file and i need to reinstall windows but i have no DVD drive on my laptop i have tried to put it on a flash drive but nothing seams to work any programs or help???
<WhereIsMySpoon> {bosco}: ##windows
<ActionParsnip> {bosco}: grub2 can boot ISO files.
<dfa> which is the easiest way?
<WhereIsMySpoon> you can set your bios to boot off a flash drive
<cjae_> so with pae 32 bit cpus can address more than 4 gig of ram
<ActionParsnip> dfa: alacarte is a pretty GUI, not sure if its still around
<{bosco}> WhereIsMySpoon, why would i go there since i am using ubuntu to create the flash drive? just curoius
<ActionParsnip> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 91 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<ActionParsnip> yay
<Kireji> ActionParsnip: jrib thank you.  and it looks like there is a 12.04.1 too, important?
<trism> puff: might be difficult to purge, I haven't done it successfully in the past, but I haven't tried recently
<dfa> ok thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> Kireji: doesn't matter, that just enables you to install and need fewer upgrades. This is normal for LTS releases
<jrib> Kireji: 12.04.1 is just a convenience release so people that install 12.04 fresh don't have so many updates to download.  You'll end up there automatically
<Kireji> k thank you
<ActionParsnip> Kireji: imagine yu install Ubuntu, 3 years into the 5 years of support. Imagine the updates :).
<trism> puff: though of course, the packages are created from the binary from nvidia, so they are the same
<Kireji> for reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_to_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<ActionParsnip> Kireji: the sub releases give an ISO with the newer packages already in
<Kireji> jrib: ActionParsnip this is on a headless machine.  I have full console/root/sudo but no GUI
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: fun fact: it only tries to remove steam and xorg packages with install -f after the dpkg -i steam.deb is run
<WhereIsMySpoon> freakin weird
<Kireji> so these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Upgrade_from_11.10_to_12.04_LTS_and_10.04_LTS_to_12.04_LTS "Run the Update Manager application from the Unity Dash" - is this something I can do on a console?
<jrib> Kireji: you should click on the server link at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/
<ActionParsnip> Kireji: yes, just run:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<Kireji> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29  kk
<puff> trism: Created from the binary, but when I go to install the edgers ppa it warns about package dependencies, etc.
<puff> trism: Which is the scary part.
<puff> How smooth is the 11.10 to 12.4 upgrade?
<trism> puff: yes, I was just speaking of the nvidia-graphics-driver package, -edgers has an updated xorg stack as well
<frankko> holy mother of.... 66mB/s in steam right now
<puff> trism: Ok, so the depednency scariness doesn't apply to the nvidia-graphics-driver?
<trism> puff: that is the part that may be difficult to ppa-purge later (the nvidia-graphics-driver packages are easy enough to purge and replace)
<empacher> hi! I am a frustrated noob trying to install some linux OS in a 1.8Ghz single core intel CPU, 1Gb RAM and ATI mobility radeon 9600. In xubuntu 12.04 everything installs smoothly, then i reboot and everything works fine! Then eventually i have 130 updates to install, or something. I do that and restart and there's no problem. However. As I shutdown and come back the next day it crashes everytime it is loading the desktop... :(
<frankko> serious sam3 will be downloaded in seconds
<puff> trism: Is it feasible to just try the nvidia-graphics-driver part?
<trism> puff: well, if you use -edgers, you are really going to have to pull in the whole stack
<whywontitwork> Hi I have a USB wireless adapter that dosn't connect to home network... keeps asking for password over and over
<frankko> empacher, did you put distro upgrades on while you installed.?
<puff> trism: Ah, yeah, that's what I was afraid of...
<frankko> you might have to go all the way to the version that is current
<ActionParsnip> empacher: do you get the log in screen?
<puff> Guess I'll try upgrading to 12.4 first.
<frankko> empacher, remove all files in /etc/apt/sources.d/
<whywontitwork> Hello?
<frankko> empacher, then look at you sources.list
<ClumsyFairyQueen> hi whywontitwork
<whywontitwork> is that name taken by someone else?
<frankko> empacher, if it is only main mirrors, do a aptitude .dist upgrade.
<whywontitwork> because I just picked it because NOTHING IS WORKING FOR NO ReASON
<Kireji> ActionParsnip: jrib thank you
<frankko> if it is a lts version expect for five years new kernels and goodies.
<whywontitwork> so could someone please help?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/5491583
<WhereIsMySpoon> what do
<frankko> whywontitwork, what name? Was it frankko? Because i was sure i regged it in 1999
<ActionParsnip> whywontitwork: try disabling ipv6 if you don't use it
<whywontitwork> If it's any help the adapter is a TP-LINK TL-WN723N
<jihad-sabra> HI
<joosengee_> hi
<joosengee_> everybody
<frankko> listen to ActionParsnip ipv6 causes a lot of trouble on hardware that can not handle it... but i do not think that there is much of them left.
<joosengee_> someone use ubuntu
<joosengee_> or not
<jihad-sabra> WHAT
<jihad-sabra> me
<ActionParsnip> whywontitwork: sudo: unable to resolve host blah      did you change the hostname of the PC?
<whywontitwork> it doesn't mention incompatibility with IPv6
<joosengee_> I need to know how can I use itune 11 in it?
<joosengee_> I use iphone 4 now.
<whywontitwork> joosengee_: iTunes does NOT work under Linux at all.
<frankko> Joonake, no we hang out here from our QNX, Amiga and BeOS machines because we like the philosophy of ubuntu. OFCOURSE we are running it.
<ClumsyFairyQueen> joosengee_: you can't - what are you trying to do/accomplish?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> *with itunes
<ActionParsnip> joosengee_: ive seen youtube videos of uitunes running but as far as I'm aware it doesn't run and you'll need the closed source virtualbox + full windows lioense and media
<whywontitwork> Look around for some alternatives, GTKpod works for the most part
<empacher> frankko: i'm not sure i understand what that means :) but i'll try. The log screen appears, i can even interact with it in the first 2 or 3 seconds, then it freezes. 2 seconds later the screen goes black and nothing can be done... i have to pull the plug, boot from CD and install the OS again...
<joosengee_> Oh. I Can't jailbreak the iphone 4 with itune.
<ActionParsnip> whywontitwork: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnUrqcD4W_M
<joosengee_> Now I'm waiting the news for jailbreak iphone 5.
<frankko> empacher, you can do that from the recovery mode if you like. boot in recovery, set your root drive as writable and do the alteration
<joosengee_> If it can, I will urgent to buy it.
<jihad-sabra> plz how i can add back track 5 tools to ubuntu
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: so now do « apt-cache policy libcairo2 »
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon:  sudo: unable to resolve host blah    have you changed the hostname?
<jihad-sabra> ??
<ClumsyFairyQueen> joosengee_: its possible - there are a bunch of guides on google
<ActionParsnip> jihad-sabra: I'd ask in #backtrack-linux
<ClumsyFairyQueen> but none that I have used, so I won't send any sites directly here.
<joosengee_> it can, or not?
<frankko> empacher, OK if you get graphical login screen do crtl+alt+F1 and enter cli
<ClumsyFairyQueen> joosengee_: it can.
<joosengee_> what's about can?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> or at least for the 4S versions, so there should be one for 5
<joosengee_> Can jailbreak the iphone 5 with ubuntu?
<frankko> empacher, then do in terminal: sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<munaq> hello
<munaq> :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: eh?
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: will try
<joosengee_> The software of jailbreak that can run on the ubuntu?
<whywontitwork> how do I switch off IPv6?
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: read the text, seems the PC cannot resolve its own hostname to 127.0.0.1
<ClumsyFairyQueen> joosengee_: as said, there is software for ubuntu that can jailbreak the 4S. Not for ubuntu yet, but should be avaliable in the future
<ActionParsnip> whywontitwork: add the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<frankko> empacher, then sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all non canonical entries bu moving to the line and pressing ctrl+K
<frankko> yyou can move with the arrow keys in nano
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: he has no networking issues that are showing bad symptoms atm
<WhereIsMySpoon> so i dont think its an issue
<WhereIsMySpoon> tho i could be wrong again :D
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: its good to have the system be able to talk to itself
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: the name in /etc/hostname needs to be presetnt in /etc/hosts  so it resolves to 127.0.0.1
<ClumsyFairyQueen> joosengee_: you will want to watch the Absinthe project
<ActionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: its not going to fix the issue but its needed for things in the OS
<whywontitwork> can I get a driver for this usb stick that i have?
<frankko> after that it is just to do an "sudo apt-get update" and a "aptitude dist-upgrade " then you are done
<whywontitwork> TL-WN723N
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: http://pastie.org/5491608
<WhereIsMySpoon> ActionParsnip: k, will deal with that late
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: so there you go
<WhereIsMySpoon> r
<joosengee_> How can I follow the Absinthe project ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: there i go?
<empacher> frankko: thanks a lot. I've written that down and i will try it. Sometimes i can be fast enough to enter ctrl+alt+F1, but just in those 2 secs before the crash. a bit later and not even REISUB works.
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: look at what you have pastebinned
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: i need to add those reps?
<frankko> empacher, then you would only get updates if you are on a late release or a LTS becauseyou allready would have the newest
<WhereIsMySpoon> to sources.list
<WhereIsMySpoon> right?
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: you have a version of that package that is not from the ubuntu repositories
<WeThePeople> how to run a .py script in 12.04
<WhereIsMySpoon> WeThePeople: python asd.py
<WeThePeople> thanks
<empacher> frankko: i tried xubuntu 12.04 LTS and it says i need 130 or so updates
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: sorry if im being stupid, but where in there does it say where its from
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: there are 3 versions listed.  The bottom two come from quantal and quantal-updates.  The first one is currently not available from any repository you have enabled (it probably came from a ppa you had in precise and got disabled)
<frankko> empacher, the login manager is the problem, try using the recovery in the boot menu before booting. Mount the drive as root with write privilegies and use chroot to the mountpoint to get to the console of the system. Then remove said display/login manager
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: so what do i do now
<ourdvark> I uninstalled the unity shopping lens, but why do my amazon links still open up a separate launcher item? http://i.imgur.com/q0aw8.jpg?1
<frankko> if*
<frankko> empacher, IF
<frankko> empacher, IF the login manager is the problem
<frankko> sorry i did not spell correctly 5 lines up
<empacher> frankko: i tried disabling the "ask for password at startup" thingy and the same thing happens
<xangua> ourdvark: right clic, remove it
<whywontitwork> WTF? Suddenly it works. Sorry guys!
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: up to you.  You can either remove all of the versions that come from the ppa and downgrade back to the official versions, or re-enable the PPA and pray it does not break everything (PPAs are unofficial repositories == unsupported)
<empacher> frankki: only i get to see all my desktop appearing and even some popups and notifications, then BAM, crash
<jrib> whywontitwork: change your nick!
<ourdvark> xangua:  negative, it still comes back when I click amazon links
<frankko> empacher,  if you uninstall all displaymanagers and login managers and revoke to "nodm" and running as you username.. does it still crash?
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: if i went through all the ppas in the update manager and used ppa-purge on them, will it remove all software insstalled buy the ppa
<frankko> i do not think it will
<WhereIsMySpoon> *by
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: yes, but the ppa where that package came from is currently not enabled
 * frankko = off for 20 min, grandkids awoke.
<xangua> ourdvark: have you check firefox addons¿ is a new feature to integrate websites you visit on unity...i am still on 12.04 so no idea how to enable/disable them
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: so what do i do?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ppa-purge it then try to install the package again?
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: that is one option, yes
<WhereIsMySpoon> and it should install from the correct place
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: ppa-purge would try to downgrade the package
<ourdvark> xangua: good call, there are two addons installed by default, "unity desktop integration" and "unity websites integration"
<myst3rious> hi
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: ok, will try that
<myst3rious> wow. changing a nick makes qwebirc fail. lovely.
<myst3rious> wow, a lull in the action. a rare sight indeed.
<jrib> myst3rious: we were about to break the record, but you just had to say something!
<myst3rious> sorry jriv
<myst3rious> *jrib
<jihad-sabra> how i can add backtrack tools on ubuntu plz
<ClumsyFairyQueen> lol
<jrib> jihad-sabra: aren't most of them in ubuntu's repositories?  Which are you looking for specifically?
<Zael> lol
<empacher> frankko: i have no idea what that means (I am as noob as a newborn baby) but i will try to do what you told me and see if it improves. I don't know if it has something to do with the kernel (it always asks me to install a new kernel), or if it has something to do with the graphic drivers (once i got an error appearing over and over when i did ctrl alt F1 before the crash saying something about radeon i can't remember. This only happened on
<empacher> ce, though...
<djskidd> test 1, 2, 3, 4
<myst3rious> awesome the computer works
<jihad-sabra> app for network
<dr_willis> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<djskidd> oh. sorry
<djskidd> does anyone know how to get BearShare working on Ubuntu?
<jihad-sabra> app for network <jrib>
<ActionParsnip> jihad-sabra: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=add+backtrack+tools+to+ubuntu
<jihad-sabra> thnx
<WeThePeople> anybody have scrapy installed
<profElm> Hi all, I'm trying to remove GRUB from my computer but I'm having a hard time doing so. I tried to reformat and install Windows 7 again, while running BootRec.exe /fixmbr but that does not do anything.
<profElm> Is there a way that I can troubleshoot this from a live USB?
<WeThePeople> profelm, installing win7 should remove the grub from mbr
<profElm> I would assume so, myself.
<dr_willis> profElm: you could zero the drive totally wirh dd.. or ask in #windows
<profElm> However, I have two blank hard drives in my computer. One is a 1TB and one is a SSD. I don't know if that is a factor, though.
<dr_willis> unplug one ;-)
<lcabreza> actividentity not turning blue on Windows 7 or WIndows xp using virtualbox? need HELP !
<profElm> fdisk -l doesn't show anything, either.
<dr_willis> whats actividentity?
<profElm> I can see the drives in GParted, though.
<Erin> profElm, use gparted to create a new MBR/parition table (msdos)
<dr_willis> profElm: if you totally want to erase the hd. use dd. tgen use wundows to partition ir
<dr_willis> it.
<profElm> Thanks Erin and doctor willis.
<dr_willis> or gparted
<mrklaw> @profElm why do you think windows didn't clear grub out?
<profElm> I know what you talking 'bout.
<Erin> doesn't he just need to make a new mbr/partition table ?
<profElm> mrklaw, ever since I installed W8 on my desktop, weird things started happening.
<lcabreza> dr_willis: its class A badge : acive key ..
<profElm> And I was able to track it down to UEFI.
<profElm> Furthermore, I tried to dual-boot Windows 8 & Ubuntu on my X230 but UEFI was messing with it.
<Ububegin> Hi, what is that command.. which can output to your screen as well as to your txt file at the same time.. Cant seem to recall its name
<Erin> Ububegin, cat
<dr_willis> Ububegin:  tee
<devon> help me guys my ubuntu seriously messed up
<Ububegin> dr_willis: ah... thanks... :)
<Erin> tee works, I use cat my self..... cat filename > /output/file
<dr_willis> he wanted screen and a file. ;-)
<devon> suddenly the screen goes black with an error message, it goes to a messed up GUI, and then to a black login screen I log in and it's only a terminal
<Erin> ahh true
<devon> I booted Irssi and now I"m here
<devon> Help!
<devon> how do I get back to Unity>
<Erin> devon, sudo service lightdm restart
<devon> how do I get out of Irssi?
<dr_willis> whats tge error message also...
<Erin> esc maybe ?
<Erin> idk don't use it
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 for consoles.
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 for consoles. need to quit irssi
<mnathani> whats the best / most colourful (Different colour for each persons chat line) graphical IRC client on linux?
<dr_willis>    use /quit  if needed..
<dr_willis> mnathani:  most all can colorize nicks
<mrklaw> mnathani I've been trying weechat recently. It's pretty cool.
<dr_willis> weechat has a script for that. xchat has the feature also
<WeThePeople> where is the gui for sources.list in 12.04
<dr_willis> theres a software-sources tool in the menus
<dr_willis> or synaptic can do it
<WhereIsMySpoon> whilst trying to purge a non-standard ppa, ppa-purge is saying its gonna remove grub-common
<WhereIsMySpoon> is that gonna remove grub entirely or just the outdated version and install the latest official version
<devon> okay the message I got was [drm]neuvou: Failed to idle channel <x>.  <x> being 1, 2, or 3
<dr_willis> was your ppa doing somthing with  grub?
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: it was a wine ppa
<mnathani> How would I go about fixing this dependancy issue? http://goo.gl/KRjWz
<dr_willis> thats weird that grub is affected
<mnathani> Also whats the coolest Compiz Berryl these days for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mnathani: sudo apt-get -f install
<dr_willis> id purge it then reinstall grub-pc to besafe  ;-)
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: <_____>
<dr_willis> mnathani: there only compiz these days
<fooboo>  how can i determine what level of privilege is needed for a given system call?
<ActionParsnip> mnathani: compiz is compiz, therefore it is the coolest
<dr_willis> mnathani:  its installed by default
<ricardoramirez> I there. I want to download nvidia driver but it shows me a lot of options.
<ricardoramirez> Could you please help me? = http://i46.tinypic.com/34y4gzr.png
<devon> great, cryptswap is claiming something is unavailable
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: i feel...unhappy about that
<escott> fooboo, does the man page not say
<devon> cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available
<devon> hello?
<devon> don't tell me it messed up the chromebook too!
<kvothetech> devon: ?
<devon> I get a message on the ubuntu loading screen. cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available
<dr_willis> vague comment is vague
<almoxarife> ricardoramirez: you want 'recomendada'
<fooboo> escott thanks ive just been getting into the source of things and didn't know it was stated in the man pages
<escott> devon, emvs would be "enterprise volumn management
<devon> so why am I getting this?
<devon> how do I fix?
<fooboo> is there anywhere it lists the default ubuntu capabilities
<fooboo> ?
<devon> or how do I bypass?
<WhereIsMySpoon> night
<escott> devon, your swap must be on an evms volume http://evms.sourceforge.net/
<devon> is that what the "encrypt hard drive" option in setup does?
<profElm> Thanks guys, Zeroing my hard drive was the way to go.
<excalibr> how do you clone people's ppa, ala fork a repo in github? #dev
<ricardoramirez_> http://i46.tinypic.com/34y4gzr.png
<fooboo> 'man capabilities'
<ricardoramirez_> I there. I want to download nvidia driver but it shows me a lot of options. http://i46.tinypic.com/34y4gzr.png
<devon> erm I got something called busybox and I entered yes and now it's cycling Y
<devon> Y
<devon> Y
<devon> Y
<FloodBot1> devon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devon> Y
<ricardoramirez_> I want to download nvidia driver but it shows me a lot of options. http://i46.tinypic.com/34y4gzr.png
<escott> thats was entertaining
<excalibr> and the bots got his host wrong
<mnathani> does the macbookpro need graphic drivers for use on Ubuntu Linux?
<Kireji> Whoot!!  I just did the LTS server upgrade  thank you.  now on 12.04.1 - but a question, now for kernet 3.2, the kernel now says generic, whereas before it said server
<Kireji> this machine is primarily used as a server, does it matter?
<Staiden> on 12.04.01 server we are having a problem getting samba 4 package to install, we are needing it for zentyal. it kinda looks like it might be having a problem writing over samba 2? we did sudo apt-get remove --purge samba, then did a fresh install of samba it gave us the same error
<Turtle_> Hello
<laurus> My external VGA monitor is not detected in xrandr. How to detect it? gnome-control-center isn't doing that.
<WeThePeople> is wget coded in python?
<excalibr> dont think so
<clunkychicken> you could always import os and use wget if its installed
<trism> WeThePeople: no
<MrE> If I want to do a manual partitoning with full disk encryption and lvm at install,
<Guest9956> ..
<MrE> sorry, hit enter too soon:) How do set that up.
<Kireji> alternately, are there settings at boot or while runnign to optimize the kernel to act like a server as opposed to a desktop/gui-centric machine?
<phunyguy> Since nobody is answering in #kubuntu, I will ask here.  I am trying out Kubuntu 12.10, and it has a nice IM client - KDE-Telepathy, does it have IRC support, and if so, do I need to install something special to enable it? (Kind of like Pidgin and how you need a special package for IRC)
<Sach> des anyone use pdf exhange viewer, through wine, in ubuntu?  I'm having trouble installing it.
<Dunno> mmmmmm
<min|dvir|us> Hi. Does anyone have timidity?
<Turtle_> Anyone know what my cause a live usb to report a -110 error? I cannot get passed the Ubuntu logo loading screen.
<MrE> I dont need a complete walkthrough. I understand the basics, I just am not sure if I create 1 big physical vol for encryption then do lvm on it, and if so, is that an option that comes after the partioning?
<bulletrulz> do u guys know how i can get a global menu in zubuntu
<bulletrulz> xubuntu
<min|dvir|us> Does anyone know if it's possible to get timidity to run as a daemon?
<xwalk> Would anyone here know if there would be a better drive configuration for me to use? I currently have a very simple configuration between my 60 GB SSD and my 1 TB mechanical drive, where I have / on the SSD, and /home on the mechanical. Is there a better way for me to go about setting this up in order to increase I/O speeds?
<Erin> xwalk, yes......
<Erin> xwalk I bet you already know the answer.
<ClientAlive> it's like a ghost town over in #eclipse; and, yeah, I am running ubuntu 12.04 - so here goes nothing...
<ClientAlive>  I'm getting some error how do I fix it? I was watching eclipse/java youtube totorials and we were doing JUnit. There's a assertEquals() call and the guy in the vid does ctrl+1 and get's an options to select "add static import..." instead of that I only get the opstion to rename and if I hover over the assertEquals I get "void org.junit.Assert.assertEquals(Object expected, Object actual) Note: This element has no attached source and the
<ClientAlive> Javadoc could not be found in the attached Javadoc.". Is there an easy way to fix it?
<bulletrulz> do u guys know how i can get a global menu in zubuntu
<phunyguy> bulletrulz: do you mean Xubuntu?
<dr_willis> bulletrulz:  xubuntu? most likely you cant
<Staiden> on 12.04.01 server we are having a problem getting samba 4 package to install, we are needing it for zentyal. it kinda looks like it might be having a problem writing over samba 2? we did sudo apt-get remove --purge samba, then did a fresh install of samba it gave us the same error
<xwalk> Erin: Just getting another SSD?
<phunyguy> dr_willis, bulletrulz, there is a third party repo or package that is most likely not supported here
<phunyguy> I looked into the same thing
<scalability-junk> i'm trying to get ubuntu working with my kickstart file, but can it be that /tmp isn't used with ubuntu?
<scalability-junk> I was writing a tmp/stuff via the %pre script, but it couldn't be found later in the installation...
<bulletrulz> well has anybody got it before?
<phunyguy> bulletrulz: it is not supported.
<Erin> xwalk, cant you put /home on your ssd and just store music/movies other big files on the 1TB ?
<bulletrulz> whats so hard about it
<dr_willis> i got a /tmp here
<Ycarene> are the update servers down?
<bulletrulz> :D
<xwalk> Erin: I wouldn't be too sure. I don't know much about partitioning and how the filesystem is read from those.
<bulletrulz> D:
<phunyguy> bulletrulz: it doesnt matter if it is hard or not.  Third party repos are not supported.
<xwalk> Erin: "Those" being the partitions.
<bulletrulz> D: fuck u lol
<bulletrulz> jk
<bulletrulz> D:
<phunyguy> ugh...
<Erin> xwalk, id boot from a live usb, move the /home folder to a new partition on the ssd and simply edit /etc/fstab to reflect the changes
<dr_willis> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Kireji> how do I enable the dealine scheduler
<Ycarene> I wonder if it would be possible for application designers to distribute their applications as bootable vmware/virtualbox images to make the applications OS agnostic.
<dr_willis> Ycarene:  i recall some vmware-appliances page ages ago
<dr_willis> a customized live cd could do that also
<puff> Yeesh, wtf... doing the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, now it's telling me 3 hours remaining...
<IdleOne> devon: good now?
<dr_willis> puff ;)  one of the many reasons i always clean install
<devon> Still no
<devon> Oh wait, now it works. THanks!
<IdleOne> cool
<Ycarene> I think that software companies, especially game designers could reach a larger audience if they made a "bootable" game that was designed to boot into a virtual machine.
<puff> dr_willis: I don't remember it taking quite so long, dang.
<puff> dr_willis: Also, I'd clean install but then it's a huge pain to get data & etc migrated over.
<devon> Anyways! Before my brain had a lapse of insanity, my system is saying cryptswap: evms_activate is unavailable. Rebooting does nothing, and after a short period of time it goes to busybox
<Zael> or they could just get over it and use OpenGL
<devon> What do I do, how do I bypass this?
<danny> im reading the linux command line and im learning about storage media but for the life of me i cannot get into /etc/fstab does this not exist in ubuntu because in the example he is showing he is on fedora
<danny> and if it doesnt exist in ubuntu what would be the ubuntu equivelant
<abdostar> I have few fonts in a folder, does any one know how can I install those fonts?
<devon> I'm in a shell, BusyBox v1.19.3, what is this?
<Zael> danny: it very much exists.. are you using sudo?
<Conmore> Hi, I'm having a problem with Wubi. Wubi, and when I select the boot menu selection, it goes straight to Windows
<Altair> I have one backup of my HDD and I know my password. Is it going to be okay if I lose all my data on one of the drives but have that backup image? Or is it going to be corrupted/unuseable because the data was encrypted?I have one backup of my HDD and I know my password. Is it going to be okay if I lose all my data on one of the drives but have that backup image? Or is it going to be corrupted/unuseable because the data was encrypted?
<Kireji> can I add the line defoptions=elevator=deadline to /boot/grub/menu.lst and reboot?  will this change the scheduler?
<danny> Zael: yes  i use this command sudo /etc/fstab
<Altair> Sorry everyone.
<Altair> That was unintended
<Zael> danny: try sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Guest3577> does anybody know why smlnj, a sml compiler is not in precise repo, it was in lucid repo
<danny> Zael: ok that worked but now im in a program what is nano ? havnt learned about this
<read> I installed ubuntu multiple time on my macbook pro and everytime the computer freezes for no reason. If anyone could help I'll greatly appreciate it
<Zael> nano is a command line editor, you might also try leafpad for a gui application
<danny> Zael: so same as vim because that is what this book has been using recently
<MrE> Does anyone here have a link to setting up encrypted partitions manually with lvm?
<almoxarife> danny: simplify a bit, use a gui, from same terminal, gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Zael> yeah, simpler than vim i'd say
<danny> Zael: why do i need to use an editor to get into this ?
<Zael> because fstab is a text file
<Altair>  Is it okay to use a backup image from an encrypted drive? Or will the image be corrupted because of the encryption?
<min|dvir|us> danny: http://superuser.com/questions/346606/is-there-any-gui-tool-to-configure-etc-fstab
<Zael> Altair: if you unencrypt it before restoring it
<joosengee_> hi
<escott> Altair, as long as you can decrypt it should be fine
<danny> Zael: oh ha i feel dumb now ok well thanks for your help i think i see understand this now
<min|dvir|us> Altair: the image won't be corrupted because of encryption. It may be corrupted by something else but not by encryption.
<joosengee_> the ubuntu can work as windows os.
<joosengee_> many software that can support.
<Zael> o.O
<joosengee_> the ubuntu os also.
<joosengee_> like as windows or not/
<almoxarife> !wine | joosengee_
<ubottu> joosengee_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<seednode> Hey, who was I helping with a Perl/Apache2 issue?
<seednode> My IRC DCed
<Altair> Thanks guys. My confidence has been restored enough now to where I'm going to go mess around with my disk and see if I can learn some things without fear of losing data.
<read> I installed ubuntu multiple time on my macbook pro and everytime the computer freezes for no reason. If anyone could help I'll greatly appreciate it
<Zael> read: where does the freeze occur
<almoxarife> read: pastebin /var/log/syslog and kern.log
<read> it occurs after login
<read> after installing
<almoxarife> read: pastebin /var/log/syslog and kern.log while at it, throw in Xorg.0.log
<read> it happens at different times each time
<read> how I do that?
<almoxarife> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> read: have you tested your RAM using memtestfrom grub?
<dr_willis> if he can boot the installed system to get to any logs. ;)
<Zael> he can use the live cd to get them
<dr_willis> be a good test to see if the live cd crashes also
<Zael> or command line at grub if it does crash
<read> I haven't tested my ram but I tested that the intallation disk had no issues
<read> I currently have ubuntu 12.10
<read> 3.5
<almoxarife> read: you are not using livecd presently, correct?
<clunkychicken> is it 32 or 64?
<min|dvir|us> Does anyone know if it's possible to get timidity to run as a daemon?
<read> no, I used a usb
<read> is 64 bit
<clunkychicken> what year mbp?
<read> so how would I be able to get the information you needed to be helped?
<almoxarife> read: you are now booted from usb then?
<tonesfrommars> Howdy! I'm installing 12.04.1 64bit from a usb flash drive. I want to run the OS from my 120GB solid state drive, but place my /home on a separate physical drive. Should I consider mounting any other directories on this slower physical drive (ie /var or /tmp) ?
<read> besides the freezing when I try to login into ubuntu my os reboots back to the login screen in a loop
<read> I am using another computer to be able to use this website
<WeThePeople> how can i download a multipage thread using [1-110] in the command in curl
<almoxarife> read: forget what i said previously
<clunkychicken> read: did you use http://refit.sourceforge.net/
<read> clunkychicken I just went to the ubuntu main channel http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<clunkychicken> it sounds like grub is messing up then
<read> clunkychicken then I just dowloaded into my computer used the terminal to convert it to img
<clunkychicken> Check out rEFIt, its really easy to install and believe this will solve your issue
<read> that's what I keep reading but i dont know how to fix it clunkychicken
<almoxarife> read: you can get to the login menu when the machine boots?
<read> yes almoxarife
<clunkychicken> then its not grub
<almoxarife> read: its not a grub issue then
<almoxarife> read: do you have a livecd/usb you can use on the machine?
<read> almoxarife so what could it be?
<mnathani> whats the best way to close an X session in order to install graphic card drivers?
<clunkychicken> read: what model/year is the macbook?
<read> Mac os x version 10.6.8 clunkychicken
<mnathani> read, I think clunkychicken means the Hardware version / year / model etc
<xwalk> Erin: I seem to be having some trouble getting my machine to boot from USB; I'm assuming a live CD will suffice?
<read> I bought the computer maybe 3 years ago clunkychicken
<clunkychicken> so 2009 intel core duo 2 im guessing
<read> I do have a usb I can use on the machine almoxarife
<ftruzzi> hi, I have a radeon 6850 using fglx drivers, always when I boot I need to go to the catalyst center and reset the overscale to 0%, any ideas how to fix this?
<almoxarife> read: do so, return here via the liveusb pls
<read> I just nevered tried to installed a live version almoxarife
<clunkychicken> ^^
<almoxarife> read: how did you install buntu?
<clunkychicken> maybe the bare bones install?
<clunkychicken> As said, its highly suggested you do a live cd/usb install
<read> almoxarife i just installed it by burning ubuntu 12.10 into my usb then converting to img. Restarted my computer and going into the ubuntu logo. Then proceeded with the installation
<almoxarife> read: sounds like a liveusb, give it a try,
<clunkychicken> does it crash when you log in
<clunkychicken> or right at the login screen?
<clunkychicken> like you proceed to enter in creds then crashes, or just hangs right at login form
<read> right after I log in it just goes straight back to the login screen
<Staiden> on 12.04.01 server we are having a problem getting samba 4 package to install, we are needing it for zentyal. it kinda looks like it might be having a problem writing over samba 2? we did sudo apt-get remove --purge samba, then did a fresh install of samba it gave us the same error
<read> almoxarife so is using live usb as easy as installing it the way I did it. And would it change my current operating system?
<almoxarife> read: the jist of this exercise is 'getting at the logs located at /var/log/ on the drive on the machine
<read> almoxarife do you know a link that could help me guide me step by step to do this?
<almoxarife> read: i cant see why it would change anything, that said, anything can happen i suppose
<DaemonicApathy> read: When you installed, did you have two options - try + install?
<almoxarife> read: the jist of this exercise is 'getting at the logs located at /var/log/ on the drive on the machine <-- find link that does this, review the logs, especially syslog kern.log and Xorg.0.log
<read> DaemonicApathy yes, and I tried 3 options. I installed it regularly, I try installing as OEM, and I used try. Only OEM and installing it regularly gives me this problem
<DaemonicApathy> Using Try is what they mean by LiveUSB - it should give you access to the filesystem to check the logs.
<clunkychicken> read: Press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there and open a terminal and type sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME, enter your password, Then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and try to log in
<read> clunkychicken I could get a terminal by using CTL ALT t
<clunkychicken> exactly
<read> but CTL alt f1 doesn't do anything
<clunkychicken> f1, t
<clunkychicken> damn macs
<read> clunkychicken lol, i know right
<read> clunkychicken well I'm rebooting my system so I can try to login into it
<clunkychicken> you chown the user?
<DaemonicApathy> clunkychicken, Ctrl+Alt+T is the default shortcut to open a terminal on the desktop. You guys are talking about different types of CLI. ;-p
<clunkychicken> :p
<read> clunkychicken well remember that I can not get pass the login screen. SO, can i also do it by going to the advance ubuntu menu?
<clunkychicken> you would run that in terminal
<almoxarife> clunkychicken: before going into major surgery there, how about helping in getting the logs out, something simple like 'pastebinit'???
<read> clunkychicken and using root menu?
<clunkychicken> yeah
<jiffe1> anyone run into issues where supermicro machines freeze on boot?
<scalability-junk> I wanted to run -x /usr/sfdisk from within the ubuntu install, but it isn't found... not sure what I should do
<mistaknly> For 12.10 lubuntu, is there a rdp Remote Desktop client without installing gnome or kde?
<read> clunkychicken I'll see what I can do. THanks for helping me.
<frankko> quick check, what is the gui app in unity to disable screensavers and screen dimming respectively
<frankko> i have been searching like a fool
<DaemonicApathy> system settings
<ActionParsnip> mistaknly: rdesktop or tsclient for RDP
<frankko> DaemonicApathy, no that is kde
<mistaknly> thx
<DaemonicApathy> frankko: System Settings should be the window title, "gnome-control-center" the command.
<read> clunkychicken i am in the terminal now.
<lukemorrison> frankko: You can type system settings in the dash and then click on brightness and lock
<DaemonicApathy> Though last I checked, screensavers were controlled by separate software...
<read> almoxirife I'm in the terminal now. how could I get the log you need?
<clunkychicken> cd /var/log
<frankko> DaemonicApathy, thank you
<almoxarife> read: you are using the actual machine?
<frankko> lukemorrison, thankyou to you as well
<clunkychicken> yeah
<DaemonicApathy> Any time, frankko.
<SonikkuAmerica> I know it's not officially supported but is that why I can't use Wubi to install Ubuntu GNOME Remix?
<frankko> damn language... i want to switch to en-gb
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: you can, just use wubi as normal then add the other stuff later
<read> almoxarife, since I installed the system as OEM it allows me to report the error the computer has
<frankko> nope the setting i need is not there either... what menace to process keeps dimming my screen?!
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: It won't let me do that (even if I start Wubi included with the virtually mounted ISO image). It just bullheadedly ignores the fact that the Ubuntu core files are within the ISO and downloads like it didn't exist
<almoxarife> read: are you using the installed OS presently?
<clunkychicken> almoxarife: yes he is
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Oh wait...
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: i don't believe wubi can run in a mounted ISO
<almoxarife> clunkychicken: mind if he answers the question?
<clunkychicken> hes in terminal
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: you could just ditch wubi and do a proper install
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: You mean just use the command line to do it (I wish I could, I ran out of DVDs)
<SonikkuAmerica> in Ubuntu
<MiJyn> hi
<read> almoxarife I am using ubuntu but i installed it using OEM which allows me to report problems in the system
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> see ya
<almoxarife> read: oem?
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: you can install any desktop / session etc in Wubi
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<icebalm> just installed 12.10, put in the nvidia drivers, compiz crashes?
<almoxarife> read: ok, in terminal,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DaemonicApathy> almoxarife: "as of Ubuntu 8.04, the DVD contains an OEM installation mode, which can be found in the boot options."
<read> almoxarife is that bad?
<read> almoxarife that i am using oem?
<almoxarife> read: ok, in terminal,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lukemorrison> frankko: Are you looking for a way to dim your screen on demand?
<almoxarife> read: tell me when that is done
<read> almoxarife yes, I will
<frankko> lukemorrison, the other way around... to stop dimming while i watch movies
<frankko> last time it was enough to remove all screensavers. it does not work now though
<almoxarife> frankko: powersaving settings are dimming the screen?
<mnathani> how do I get ubuntu to boot without any Graphical environment, but only for 1 boot
<DaemonicApathy> frankko: Is the checkbox unchecked at 'System Settings > Brightness & Lock > Dim screen to save power' ?
<ActionParsnip> mnathani: add the boot option: text
<read> almoxarife I get this message "unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f all install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<frankko> aaah the small secret link at hte bottom...
<lukemorrison> frankko: Also, change Turn screen off when inactive for:  to never
<frankko> ill see you in about 5 minutes..
<DaemonicApathy> We'll be here.
<read> almoxarife should I try 'apt-get -f all install' ?
<almoxarife> read: do it, you must have crashed previous installs
<almoxarife> read: yes with 'sudo' at the beginning of the line
<read> almoxarife is loading now
<read> almoxarife it ended by saying ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<read> almoxarife is that good?
<DaemonicApathy> Now 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit', read.
<almoxarife> read: next line >  sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: why sudo pastebinit?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: var/log/syslog read only??? i dont know, so i dont sweat it if it is
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: i meant root only read
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: run:  cat  /var/log/syslog    as user ;)
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: feel free to help read... , thnks
<Kireji> how do I configure by console which services run or not on 12.04?
<read> almoxarife the website it ended with was 'http://past.ubuntu.com/1416152/
<Kireji> specfically init.d services
<almoxarife> read: next line >  sudo pastebinit /var/log/kern.log
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: i dont cat, i live simple, i dont even care for cli, KDE here
<DaemonicApathy> almoxarife: The only point was sudo is not necessary.
<read> almoxarife that website is 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/1416159/
<almoxarife> DaemonicApathy: perhaps not,
<almoxarife> read: next line >  sudo pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<read> almoxarife i mispelled paste in the first website
<almoxarife> this reminds me of meetings where the agenda becomes the agenda :)
<almoxarife> read: put up the correct link, thnks
<read> so it should had been 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/1416152/
<almoxarife> read: cool, one last link then comming?
<almoxarife> coming
<read> the last link is 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/1416164/
<almoxarife> read: thnks, lots of nicks are now ferreting thru those pastes, :)
<mikodo> read, you follow directions well
<read> almoxarife for some reason the ubuntu installation hasn't crashed but for some reason instead of prompting me to login at the beginning it just went straight to the gui
<read> mikodo thanks
<frankko> nope
<almoxarife> read: pray to the great spirit that it stays that way
<frankko> if i knew how long that actually was i might be able to hunt it down
<read> almoxarife That's what i hope so I can't actually enjoy using ubuntu
<DaemonicApathy> frankko: From your '5 minutes' message to 'nope', 14 minutes, 7 seconds.
<frankko> almoxarife, Would it not have been better to advice of a aptitude install -Rf
<almoxarife> frankko: for?
<frankko> DaemonicApathy, DAMNIT
<frankko> almoxarife, for read
<almoxarife> read: what graphics card you have?
<frankko> it might have worked, but might also have pulled an awful load of unneeded dependencies
<Laibsch> Is it to be expected that a Ubuntu mainline kernel essentially does not work for a precise system? With it my mouse stops working, my wifi stops working and X runs at only 800x600.
<almoxarife> frankko: for? to do what?
<read> almoxarife I don't know, how can i find out?
<frankko> almoxarife,   'apt-get -f all install' ?
<clunkychicken> he has a 2009 macbook pro, its either a intel or nvidia chip, really depends on which model it is
<clunkychicken> surely now he should beable to find out
<frankko> ok we are talking macbooks, in very short: What was the problem?
<almoxarife> frankko: if you want to argue with the error correction presented by ubuntu, sure, i dont, i had bigger fish to fry
<xangua> Laibsch: you should stick to the kernel provided by your repositories
<frankko> almoxarife, sorry, did not mean to offend you
<read> almoxarife so this might take a while?
<frankko> xangua, and also enable backports if you intend to run steam.
<almoxarife> frankko: not offended, thnks, like a ducks rear buddy
<DaemonicApathy> Command to check out graphics should be 'sudo lshw -c display', no?
<Laibsch> xangua: you should not talk about things you don't understand.
<almoxarife> read: yes
<xangua> Laibsch: otherwise using a kernel from other sources either a repository or compiled yourself, you are on your own :)
<Laibsch> xangua: mainline kernels are provided for a reason
<xangua> Laibsch: for testing :) not for daily use
<Laibsch> exactly
<Laibsch> for testing
<Laibsch> and that's what I want them for
<Laibsch> where did I say I want them for daily use?
<trism> Laibsch: mostly testing reasons, but in any case, kernels after quantal split out most of the modules into a separate -extra package, you must make sure to install that as well
<almoxarife> read: you might also look at them pastes, simple method, use the webbrowser to find 'error' on page, usually that is not good, and you have a few on syslog
<trism> Laibsch: sounds like your problem anyway, my keyboard and mouse don't work without them
<Laibsch> trism: I see. Thank you.  I noticed the extra package but was unaware of the functions in there.
<read> almoxarife why does this keep happening every time I install the system thought?
<scalability-junk> what is the partition manager used in ubuntu 12.04 server within the console?
<scalability-junk> I tried sfdisk, parted, fdisk...
<scalability-junk> cd ..
<read> almoxarife there are some updates I could still install on my computer but if I do I am afraid it may crash. Each time I tried to update the issues happened
<almoxarife> read: you need to verify your memory is working correctly, do a memory test how ever you can do it easiest
<read> almoxarife how can i check if my memory is working properly?
<almoxarife> !memory
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<almoxarife> !ram
<mikodo> read,  read this link to see if it might help too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<scalability-junk> how can I install a package via the concole from cd?
<scalability-junk> there is only udpkg available...
<scalability-junk> and apt-install which isn't doing anything
<xwalk_> scalability-junk: 'sudo apt-get remove <package>'
<read> mikodo i'll do that
<DaemonicApathy> scalability-junk: sudo apt-cdrom add ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install foo
<xwalk_> scalability-junk: Oh, sorry. You want to install a package.
<ActionParsnip> scalability-junk: sudo apt-get update     first
 * xwalk_ goes back to his corner.
<scalability-junk> no apt-get no apt-cdrom available
<scalability-junk> I'm sort of pre install right now :)
<scalability-junk> ls
<DaemonicApathy> Ahh, ok. Meh. :-/
<almoxarife> read: does it seem like all the issues revolve around graphics?
<read> mikodo i don't have that option 'Ubuntu, memtest86+'
<read> almoxarife yes,
<ActionParsnip> read: or anything similar?
<almoxarife> read: you would see the memtest at bootup on the grub menu
<read> almoxarife the computer just freezes and I can't move the mouse. Sometimes no applications are shown. other times I am just booted to a command prompt
<read> it just depends on the installation. In every installation the problem is that the computer freezes either while trying to install it or right after installing it
<almoxarife> read: if that were my machine i would install the nvidia drivers from ubuntu store, or via the 'additional drivers'
<scalability-junk> so anyone has an idea how to install something from cdrom when in console from the install thingie :D
<almoxarife> read: [drm] nouveau <-- crashed alot, graphics driver
<read> almoxarife: i did installed the nvidia driver in a previous installation but that made it so that the next time I logged in the computed booted me to a command prompt
<clunkychicken> read: open up a terminal and type in sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<almoxarife> read: in terminal                   lsbpci | pastebinit    <-- copy paste that to terminal
<read> btw the only options i have at GNU GRUB version 2.00-7ubuntu11 is 'ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu, mac OS X 32 bits and the 64 bits on /dev/sda2
<scalability-junk> yeah got it I think
<almoxarife> read: advanced should list 'memtest'
<almoxarife> read: how did you install the nvidia driver? what method?
<read> almoxarife when i go there I have two option one is safe mode and the other is ubuntu, with linux 3.5.0-17-generic
<almoxarife> read: ok, nevermind
<almoxarife> read: how did you install the nvidia driver? what method?
<WeThePeople> anybody know how to install windows xp on the 3rd partition?
<read> almoxarife: i used the 'sudo apt-get nvidia-current' i think
<WeThePeople> i have precise and backtrack on the first 2
<read> almoxarife so which option should i choose to do the memory test?
<almoxarife> read: in terminal                   lsbpci | pastebinit    <-- copy paste that to terminal  <-- did you get a link
<mnathani> I tried apt-get install nvidia-current to install the graphic driver for my macbook pro but whenI rebooted, the system stopped responding till I removed the driver. How do I install the right driver for my system? It is a Macbookpro 13 inch mid 2010 model
<almoxarife> read: its a mac? in bios menu? does it have one? nevermind what i said about memory, all the issues seem to revolve around the graphics driver
<almoxarife> read: you are not using the machine in question to chat here are you?
<read> almoxarife: ok so i'll boot back to the system and hopefully it doesn't crash on login. wish me luck
<read> almoxarife: no, I am using another computer
<CowboiBebop> Is there a way to align sd[ab]2 without touching/deleting sd[ab]1? I currently have '/' in RAID1 (/dev/md1), and wanting to make '/home' RAID0 (/dev/md2) - but getting 'alignment offset by 3584' error when installing ext4 on /dev/md2
<almoxarife> read: boot back? where did the logs you pasted come from?
<read> almoxarife: the logs came directly from the ubuntu computer. I just simply typed the website
<read> almoxarife; using this computer
<almoxarife> read: ok
<puppy_parade> doed a raid card need a linux driver if I use it for pass-through and software raid?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: did you look at the pastes from read? what would you recommend?
<read> almoxarife: well the system is not crashing right now for some miracle. I hope it stays this way. Does it have to do with any of the commands I u told me to execute?
<almoxarife> read: nope
<almoxarife> read: i had you install a util, you did do the apt-get -f thing, something load that was not there before?
<read> almoxarife: i'm going to try to update and upgrade my system. In all previous installation the computer crashed after I did this as well. Hopefully I get lucky now
<almoxarife> read: good luck :)
<lauratika> how can i change the mtu in ubuntu via terminal
<percent20> anyone have a link, by chance, to a tutorial that shows how to configure smb.conf to have a public read write share?
<percent20> can't seem to get the public write working.
<seednode> Alright, so...
<klync> lauratika: /etc/sysctl.conf, man sysctl, /proc/sys/net.... I think
<read> almoxarife does installing nvidia causes any issues to the computer?
<lauratika> Maximum Transmission Unit
<klync> percent20: prob easiest to use "force group" to keep unix perms in line with smb users
<percent20> klync: okay, i'll look that up
<almoxarife> read: i have a nvidia card , install via 'nvidia-current' was simple enough
<read> almoxarife: u used the command 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<almoxarife> read: simpler, i use 'synaptic', i really hate cli
<percent20> klync: thank you, that worked like a charm
<almoxarife> read: i use KDE, its a gui-life for me
<read> almoxarife: lol, that's funny bc u gave me all those commands so i figured u liked cli
<percent20> almoxarife: I used to be like that now I find GUI's get the way more often than not, took me years to get their though.
<percent20> lol
 * DaemonicApathy uses keyboard shortcuts for most things.
<almoxarife> read: no, dont like it, its useful though, trouble with help here is that drilling down thru menus becomes a big headache
<percent20> I would actually go so far as to use mutt for all my email if I offlineimap wouldn't stop breaking :(
<cristianrm650> alguien que hable español :D
<klync> percent20: sweet
<DaemonicApathy> !es | cristianrm650
<ubottu> cristianrm650: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<almoxarife> percent20: i rode ox cart as a child, i dont appreciate simplicity so much now, but, to each his own
<read> almoxarife: that's true
<almoxarife> percent20: i use kmail via kcontact
<read> cristianrm650 si pero no se programmar
<read> almoxarife: well, i'll be back tomorrow if i get this problem. Thanks for all the help.
<almoxarife> read: you need to pay attention to the logs, they are your friend
<mnathani> how do i install kernel source /headers on 12.10 64bit
<read> almoxarife: yeah but I don't know how to resolved them. Can you point out to me some issues u notice by reading them?
<almoxarife> mnathani: for headers, install 'linux-headers-generic'
<read> almoxarife: actually I think i know what ur referring to
<almoxarife> read: yes, 'google' in your language of choice, use chrome, it translates
<read> you mean messages like: "[    20.959] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) "
<CowboiBebop> Is there a way to align sd[ab]2 without touching/deleting sd[ab]1? I currently have '/' in RAID1 (/dev/md1), and wanting to make '/home' RAID0 (/dev/md2) - but getting 'alignment offset by 3584' error when installing ext4 on /dev/md2
<almoxarife> read: that one and 'dnsmasq' one too, not sure why it was there
<lauratika> i have issues watching certain videos using openvpn any ideas what can be the issue?
<read> almoxarife: you mean messages like: "[    20.959] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) "
<almoxarife> read: yes
<read> almoxarife: oh, ok. Well, thanks for introducing me to pastebin because now I will go through each problem one by one and see if I can fix it by reading google answers
<almoxarife> read: good luck, hasta
<read> almoxarife: thanks and good night
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: issues like what?
<lauratika> issues as the video not playing in any browser
<lauratika> certain webpages only, weird issue i guess...
<almoxarife> lauratika: noticed the same thing with rekonq for a few days
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: oh, you are accessing youtube over a vpn?
<RickZilla> How can I get something on the desktop to be visible across all workspaces?
<lauratika> yes, well youtube works fine, but othe pages not.
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: is it ok if you don't use the VPN, or is the VPN 100% necvessary to get web access?
<lauratika> yep, to watch content out of the country.
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: i see, but do video pages work ok without the vpn
<lauratika> yes, they work fine...
<RickZilla> Running 12.10, How can I get something on the desktop to be visible across all workspaces?
<SaidKLE> @RickZilla: for icons and files, that is the default behavior.  For windows, right-click on the title bar and select the option that says "visible on all workspaces".
<SaidKLE> "always on visible workspace"  Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: ok, what messages do you get when using the vpn?
<RickZilla> Thanks SaidKLE, I'll check that out
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: have you tried a different browser|?
<lauratika> different brosers, not messages... you mean messages on terminal??
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: yes, try different browsers on the same sites, do they act differently
<Jeremy3D> how do i find out what distro i'm using?
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: cat /etc/issue
<lauratika> yes i try on different browsers 3 of them same result...
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, glibc2.7 or glibc2.11 ?
<Jeremy3D> how do i find out what glibc i'm using?
<vijay_> hello every one...
<RickZilla> Hmmm...that doesn't seem to work. I right click on the title bar and select "always on visible workspace", close it, then when I open the file again, "only on this workspace" is selected. Is that a bug or am I doing something wrong?
<SaidKLE> @Jeremy3D: graphical way is to look up linux-libc-dev in your package manager and check the version there.  Mine says 3.5.0-19.30
<joshtran2> I need help, in gnome 3 my window controls are on the right and in the wrong order but going into gconf-editor and changing it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: let me check
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: ldd --version | grep -i glibc
<Jeremy3D> got it ActionParsnip ty
<ejv> puppy_parade: yes, you'll need the proper raid card driver compiled into the kernel or loaded via module, either way driver is necessary
<mnathani> While attempting to load a proprietary Nvidia driver, my icons and launcher no longer show up on the Desktop. How can I fix this?
<heoyea> unity --replace
<ActionParsnip> mnathani: if you run:  nvidia-settings    does it say the driver is loaded
<yamil> hello
<yamil> digo hola
<CnetCOM> Is Ubuntu becoming an inactive OS I try the 12.10 for my review and has more bugs than is worth it wireless is not working and it crashes a lot does anyone know if they are going bye bye since mint is top dog now with Mageia?
<danny> i am attempting to get into my /var/log/messages using this command sudo tail -f /var/log/messages am i doing it wrong ?
<ActionParsnip> CnetCOM: how do you get that mint is 'top dog' (whatever that means)
<ActionParsnip> CnetCOM: if you want solid then use Precise. Its supported long after Quantal is EOL
<djustice> ubuntu (canonical) is a corporation. a product. not a linux. come to the archlinux/chakra side. we have cookies. and simplicity.
<crimsonmane> danny: i think it's "dmesg" not "messages"
<ActionParsnip> djustice: ubuntu holds hands more, people like that more than cookies
 * kvothetech sucks harder on you and 
<CnetCOM> Well Mint is far more stable reliable and popular so and Ubuntu has gotten worse is Canonical pulling the plug?
<ActionParsnip> CnetCOM: not at all, also you'll find mint will probably die if ubuntu ceased
<djustice> ubuntu causes the need for hand holding.
<djustice> over complexity will kill both projects.
<djustice> "do one job, and do it well."
<DrManhattan> what is the benefit to using ubuntu over something like Gentoo?
<CnetCOM> I heard Mint will go its own way now so how will they dies if ubuntu keeps releasing half done OSs
<danny> crimsonmane:  i connected a usb flashdrive and nothing came up
<djustice> DrManhattan: quicker reinstall when you break something.
<ActionParsnip> CnetCOM: if you don't like ubuntu, don't use it. I'm not seeing your point in any of this apart from Ubuntu bashing, which at best is pointless
<djustice> DrManhattan: much the same as chakra vs archlinux.
<CnetCOM> i need the juicy stuff to write my review...
<DrManhattan> CnetCOM, ActionParsnip has a good going
<crimsonmane> danny: meh. i looked about a week ago and didn't find "messages". what is it you're looking for in there?
<DrManhattan> good point
<ActionParsnip> CnetCOM: how do you mean juicy stuff?
<ActionParsnip> CnetCOM: you clearly dislike it so your review is not going to be objective any way, so why bother
<DrManhattan> djustice, i've heard of arch, but never used it. Is it a distro one compiles as well?
<danny> crimsonmane: im reading the linux command line and its teaching me about storage media and it says the kernel will notice the device i put in
 * DrManhattan uses CnetCOM as a toilet
<CnetCOM> I tried you OS and nothing works well is Canonical trying to get lazy developers so Ubuntu goes under?
<djustice> juicy stuff: corporations care about corporations. they polarize their community into so called developmental poverty. it's stagnant. the package and maintainence process is too complex.
<djustice> DrManhattan: it is.
<ActionParsnip> CnetCOM: they are the same devs as always
<crimsonmane> danny: "The Linux Command Line" ? i read that :) a good read. that's why i was looking for "messages" too!
<djustice> danny: there should be a change under /dev/sdX
<DrManhattan> djustice, shame there's not better backup solutions for linux.
<DrManhattan> Clonezilla seems to be the best out there so far for lin
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: I use a cron'd cp command. works well. You could even cron rsync
<CnetCOM> no look at your issues on your blog there seem to be more issues now on this release than any other and its getting worse not better
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: as in /var/log/messages ?
<djustice> haha.
<djustice> linux has no backup issue.
<CnetCOM> there is more issues reported on 12.10 that any other ubuntu
<DrManhattan> CnetCOM, please stop trolling.
<ActionParsnip> CnetCOM: the new release isn't an LTS, so it will appear worse than the last release which was LTS. Think about it...
<danny> djustice: /dev/sdX ? could u tell me what to do with that
<djustice> facts tho.
<CnetCOM> so is Canonical pulling funding ?
<ActionParsnip> CnetCOM: not at all
<djustice> danny: in 'konsole' type "ls /dev/sd*<enter>" before and after plugging in the device.
<crimsonmane> djustice: he wants to see "in action" the kernel recognize the device inserted
<djustice> CnetCOM: i'd wager so. they have to keep afloat.
<CnetCOM> I think they are why would your release get worse and worse if they are not planing on dumping Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> CnetCOM: look, this is going nowhere and you don't know what you are taling about.
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<almoxarife> CnetCOM: i am sure #ubuntu-dev would be very interested in your brilliant ideas
<DrManhattan> if this guy is with Cnet, my name is elmer J fudd and I have a mansion and a yacht
<danny> djustice: well im trying to find out the <enter> part im pretty sure cause i have no idea were it is mounted
<djustice> CnetCOM: people like community based linux better than corporation based linux.
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<djustice> danny: it may or may not automount.. if your interface has no indication, i suspect a borked filesystem or hardware..
<CnetCOM> Well every release since 11.04 is getting worse and Corporations are not stupid they always do things for a reason and what would be Canonical's reasons for releasing poorly develop half done releases ?
<djustice> yep. let's support ubuntu user's into -> simplicity. try chakra. ;)
<ActionParsnip> CnetCOM: please just stop, get educated, then come back
<Flannel> CnetCOM: Please stop this.  You've already been asked a number of times.
 * DrManhattan pulls out a 2x4 wrapped with barbed wire
<almoxarife> i hate ubuntu, let me in
<Flannel> CnetCOM: this isn't the correct channel.  You can take it to the correct channel though.  This channel is for technical support.
<DrManhattan> I kinda fell out of love with centos a few years back and gave them an earful on my way out too
<CnetCOM> I review and report Canonical when asked walked away and said no comment
<DrManhattan> maybe that's what cnet.fake is doing
<CnetCOM> things that make you go hmmmm don't you think?
<almoxarife> :)
<shinji257> Hey guys.  I have a bit of an issue.  I'm hoping you can help.
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: thanks
<shinji257> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 Server LTS and I'm trying to disable password authentication but for some reason the option isn't working.  I have no idea why.  Can you see if I overlooked something?
<shinji257> http://pastebin.com/m5JUuFQV
<shinji257> That's the config and lsb_release information.
<almoxarife> shinji257: going to run a server without authentication?
<mnathani> whats the ubuntu equivalent of /var/log/messages
<shinji257> Without Password auth.  I'm using keys.
<almoxarife> shinji257: got you,
<mikodo> Elmer J Fudd :) DrManhattan ;
<almoxarife> shinji257: did you also key the pastebin?
<DrManhattan> :D
<CnetCOM> Is Canonical's pulling out due to bad economic times?
<almoxarife> hesssssssssss back
<shinji257> ??? Not sure what you mean there almoxarife
<DrManhattan> CnetCOM, the only think Canonical's pulling out of is your mom.
<DrManhattan> thing
<IdleOne> CnetCOM: You have already been told that this channel is for support, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<DrManhattan> You gotta be kidding me
<IdleOne> DrManhattan: ubottu sent you a message, read it please
<DrManhattan> yeah, sure. I'll get right on that
<Hausas> Linus Torvalds doesn't debug. His programs are always perfect.
<mnathani> I am kind of stuck, I have an ubuntu deskop with only the mouse, no menus or desktop icons. What can I do to fix this?
<dr_willis> it must be quiet time... ;)
<usr13> mnathani: What DE are you using?
<mnathani> 12.10
<usr13> mnathani: Unity?
<mnathani> not sure
<mnathani> it was a stock install
<ejo> mnathani: clean install, not upgrade?
<mnathani> and then I tried installing a proprietary Nvidia driver
<mnathani> it was working before the Nvidia driver failure
<mnathani> Clean install
<ejo> hardly need to ask, but have you rebooted or at least logged out/in since?
<mnathani> yes, several times
<ejo> mm
<usr13> mnathani: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<usr13> mnathani: several times what?
<mnathani> rebooted several times
<mnathani> xorg.conf does not exist in the X11 folder
<usr13> What method did you use to install Nvidia drivers?
<mnathani> I downloaded a binary for linux 64bit and my model
<mnathani> from nvidia.com
<dr_willis> you mean the .run driver?
<mnathani> thats right
<dr_willis> you did try the one in the repos first?
<mnathani> I did
<mnathani> nvidia-current I believe
<mnathani> that didnt work, similar mouse with no icons issue
<usr13> mnathani: Did you run nvidia-xconfig ?
<mnathani> but it was easy to remove
<mnathani> I did not
<usr13> mnathani: SO try it.  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mnathani> I am doing: apt-get install nvidia-current
<usr13> ok
<dr_willis> mnathani:  is this a laptop with that dual gpu optimus stuff?
<mnathani> no, its actually a macbookpro 2010 edition
<mnathani> I believe the graphic card is integrated
<dr_willis> well its in there somewhere.. if thats what you mean. ;)
<mnathani> I mean as opposed to dedicated
<dr_willis> not too many laptops have removeable gfx  (i have seen a few)
<dr_willis> mnathani:  ive never seen a nvidia card that wasent dedicated.....
<dr_willis> you sure it has a nvidia?
<shinji257> Well something must of been weird with my configs or something with ssh before.  I had the system do a full purge of openssh-server then reinstall.  Went back in and disabled only PasswordAuthentication and it worked. o.O
<mnathani> I ran nvidia-xconfig which said it generated an xorg.conf
<mnathani> then reboot, and the resolution has changed, but still no menu or icons on the dekstop
<shinji257> P.S. - ChallengeResponseAuthentication has to be disabled as well or PasswordAuthentication is overridden and it is allowed anyways.  Can't control that one in Match Groups though (which was my intent later on)
<dr_willis> mnathani:  this is when i normally suggest installing lubuntu-desktop so the person at least has a useable system. untill they can figure out the nvidia/unity issues
<dr_willis> i think the core of the issue is compiz is not seeing proper 3d support and is crashing. so no wm starts
<mnathani> how can I disable compiz
<dr_willis> mnathani:  install/use a different desktop.. like lubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> or some other wm/desktop
<ActionParsnip> mnathani: if you are using Precise you can use Unity2D
<dr_willis> compiz is supposed to fall back to some 2d mode, or somthing if the hardware is seen to not use 3d.  but tthats flakey at times
<mnathani> I actually get to a desktop and can right click, but the icons and menu / launchers are missing
<mnathani> installing lubuntu in the mean time
<dr_willis> and thats what compiz controls.
<dr_willis> you are seeing the 'x server' with  only a  partitial desktop
<mnathani> The nvidia run file was expecting either 2.4 or 2.6 kernel
<dr_willis> the core of unity runs as a compiz plugin. no compiz = most of the desktop not running
<mnathani> I see
<dr_willis> mnathani:  dont use the .run  drivers
<mnathani> Perhaps it would be easier to start fresh and reinstall the OS?
<mnathani> as it was working initially - just no 3d effects
<z4139jq> why not uninstall the priority driver?
<dr_willis> thats because compiz was using the fallback low-effect mode
<dr_willis> thet .run driver has some sort of uninstaller i thought. i never use it
<mnathani> apparently --uninstall
<dr_willis> if you uninstall that .run thing and apt-get remove nvidia-current   i think it will go back to using the noveau drivers
<mnathani> ok, did the remove and uninstall and rebooted
<mnathani> I can see the launcher but the resolution is stuck at 640x480
<psychopathic> http://ubuntuone.com/5z9Oo7NyqiRqK1FmW194x3
<psychopathic> check it out
<liqiang> wireless doesn't work on xubuntu which upgrade on ubuntu , so I have to use wire connection
<dr_willis> run that monitors/display tool see if you can change res.
<mnathani> I just did, its stuck at 640x480
<mnathani> how do I go back and try Unity again?
<dr_willis> you are using unity. you got a left side panel with ucons?
<mnathani> yes, I did get a left panel with icons
<Zeak> list
<mnathani> what was I using before I switched to lubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> Zeak:  no warez lists here
<Zeak> Oops, wrong window.
<dr_willis> that would be unity.
<dr_willis> you did select lubuntu at the login screen?
<virus-design> hi dear fellows Just loving the Ubuntu experience. But one little help that i need i think i have messed up the partition table for ubuntu. As every thing is running perfectly but do i need to make two seperate partions for user and local user seperately? moreover i have a seperate harddisk with ntfs partition i want to share that on my network which contains both mac and windows. Can anyone help me out plzzzz...
<Zeak> Hi! Someone can tell me how I can get the manpages-fr path in my computer?
<mnathani> not sure as it is set to autologin
<mnathani> can I somehow reinstall nouveau
<dr_willis> mnathani:  turn off the silly atuologin....
<dr_willis> its annoying. ;-)
<virus-design> is there anyone around to help
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g | virus-design
<ubottu> virus-design: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<babylon> #bookz
<virus-design> can i  shrink the partion size of user and mont it on local user
<dr_willis> you can use samba to share ntfs if its mounted  right..r
<dr_willis> virus-design: your use of the terms user and local user us... confuseing
<virus-design> actually in the file system partition
<virus-design>  iam findind  a folder called user
<dr_willis> you mean /usr/ ?
<virus-design> yes
<virus-design> which is showing 1.4 tb
<dr_willis> thats not the same as   usEr
<sail> how to get list of all packages that i hav installed in my ubuntu system?
<dr_willis>  /usr/ is a system directory.   your users files are in their home dirs in /home/
<dr_willis> !clone | sail
<ubottu> sail: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<virus-design> ok so how do i share this 1.4 tb for both windows and Mac
<[deXter]> Hi folks, what's a really easy to use photo manager that supports uploading to email, picasa and facebook?
<rockworldmi> ipmessenger
<dr_willis> virus-design: with samba after you mount it via ntfs-3g with proper permissions
<rockworldmi> virus-design: ip messenger
<sail> ubottu: actually i am doing minimal install now so i want the list of  packages my this ubuntu system so that i can apply my needed packages in minimal install
<ubottu> sail: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> virus-design: or use scp/ssh to transfer files withiut a perment share
<Shudorshon> :P
<dr_willis> sail: use those commands to get a list. transfer the list over. install from the list
<dr_willis> but this is not adviseable on a 64bit system to use aptitude
<rockworldmi> anyone knows how to connect blackberry to Ubuntu laptop hotspot..
<sail> dr_willis: that work smooth: dpkg --get-selections
<zamboni> sail
<zamboni> change your name, I want it
<almoxarife> rockworldmi: setup sftpd on the lappy, use sftp client on the droid
<rockworldmi> almoxarife:  not droid... Blackberry
<takeit> zamboni: takeit
<takeit> :)
<almoxarife> rockworldmi: setup sftpd on the lappy, use sftp client on the droid-fruit-thing
<rockworldmi> rockworldmi: but  can i use internet on BB ...  sftp would only allow me data sharing
<mjrosenb> I have a machine that I just upgraded to 12.04, and when I try to log in, I get kicked back to the login manager
<mjrosenb> where would the logs of that be kept?
<psychopathic> money loves know one --> http://ubuntuone.com/2YtE876d8k6tenmiuD15Fb
<tuxtoti> if i press "alt" i get a search bar with which i can search for commands in the menu bar of any application . 1) is there a way to disable it ? 2) remap the key to something else ?
<rockworldmi> almoxarife: let me know links if you have one ..
<almoxarife> mjrosenb: in /var/log/ , the file/log is 'auth.xx' or
<almoxarife> rockworldmi: i dont have one, i am assuming your question is concerning the phone/pim thing, correct?
<mjrosenb> almoxarife: that file just says that I logged in successfully.
<mikekk91> ok, so Im trying to get java to work for my Zorin OS my goal is to eventually create a shortcut that will enable Java to run Minecraft for me. I have been tinkering with this for a couple of days but to no avail. Im brand new to linux but I can learn how to do it and am willing to be patient to do so.
<rockworldmi> almoxarife:  my goal to use internet on Blackberry device making ubuntu laptop as hotspot wifi
<rockworldmi> like internet sharing
<xwalk_> Hopefully, this is the last time I have to relog.
<bazhang> mikekk91, whats Zorin OS
<mikekk91> well Zorin, which is a windows-like interface based off of ubuntu
<bazhang> mikekk91, look for their support channel, it's not supported here
<bazhang> !alis | mikekk91 have a search
<ubottu> mikekk91 have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mikekk91> ok, so I should be able to type in Zorin in the channels field and get some help?
<crimsonmane> rockworldmi: i used blackberry as computer internet before. you're not "sharing" the internet because the phone acts as the modem, for starters. you call your service provider to get the credentials, basically the phone acts like an old-school modem and they give you the phone number you "dial"
<bazhang> mikekk91, /msg alis list *zorin*
<almoxarife> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/08/linux-var-log-files/ mjrosenb... look at item 13
<mikekk91> ok, thank you!
<rockworldmi> crimsonmane: hmm.. so i need to contact my provider for setting it up..?
<crimsonmane> yes, but they might not support linux, even though it's incredibly simple to set up and similar to windows.
<psychopathic> check this out peeps -> http://ubuntuone.com/2YtE876d8k6tenmiuD15Fb
<crazyhorse18> for a directory is there anyway of setting it up so that all subdirectories and files are created with u=rwx g=rwx and the user and the group is root?
<mjrosenb> bash: /usr/bin/hal-find-by-property: No such file or directory
<mjrosenb> that surely can't be good.
<rockworldmi> crimsonmane: ok.
<bazhang> psychopathic, what is that
<psychopathic> crazyhorse18, chmod -R ug+rwx
<aosp> how to create video dvd from vob files ?
<crazyhorse18> psycopathic: i need to set it up.. and them have them as defaults.. i.e. without recursivly changing every file from after
<crimsonmane> aosp: i use "devede"
<crazyhorse18> crazyhorse18: i've spent 8 hours trying to find a solution that works... and i feel like it's almost impossible
<bazhang> aosp, for play in a external dvd player? devede seems to be useful
<crimsonmane> aosp: you create the iso, but devede is garbage for burning so use something else to burn the iso
<dr_willis> devede works well. its not a burner aop. ;-)
<mnathani> why doesnt the ubuntu desktop installed offer options to customize the install in terms of what packages to install etc?
<dr_willis> app
<bazhang> mnathani, you'd use the mini iso for that
<Mkk91> ok, yes I was just here in regards for zorin, but since its ubuntu based, Im sure that ubuntu help could be what I need
<aosp> crimsonmane: i do not have AUDIO_TS folder.. Just vob files. is that ok.
<bazhang> Mkk91, no, its not supported here.
<crimsonmane> aosp: it never complained about that to me before
<Mkk91> ubuntu support is not supported here?
<bazhang> Mkk91, zorin i s NOT ubuntu
<aosp> crimsonmane: ok. i would try that now
<Mkk91> ok, well theres no one in the Zorin channel and the guy who set me up with zorin told me to look under ubuntu
<bazhang> Mkk91, you're not in their channel
<almoxarife> Mkk91: zorin is what? kde? gnome?
<bazhang> Mkk91, /join #zorinos
<Mkk91> gnome I do believe
<almoxarife> Mkk91: how about that channel then?
<Mkk91> ok, let me try, Im not trying to be a burden, just trying to get to the correct place
<bazhang> Mkk91, and that channel is the correct one, not here
<bazhang> #zorinos
<psychopathic> planet zelroid is full of geeks and hard workers.
<ar9> i just issued an update && reboot command, anyway to cancel the reboot part?
<bazhang> psychopathic, ?
<almoxarife> psychopathic: you need some serious rest brother
<psychopathic> it passes through 4 sectors in two vectors on planet velocity radian.
<bazhang> !ot | psychopathic
<ubottu> psychopathic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hausas> Linus Torvalds can play 3D games in his head by interpreting the source code in real-time.
<Hausas> Linus Torvalds didn't design Linux to run on the 386. Intel designed the 386 to run Linux.
<bazhang> Hausas, wrong channel
<Hausas> ;[
<mjo_> quit
<mjrosenb> mjo_: /quit ?
<mjo_> mjrosenb: ahh thanks :)
<aosp> mjo_: :-)
<psychopathic> Did you guys know i convert fractions to decimals ?
<mjo_> think i'll go read the manual ..
<IdleOne> psychopathic: ##math can help with that
<psychopathic> ok
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I have been told that I could do this via cron job but I do not know to do it exactly. Everytime there is an update applied my headphone jack stops muting the internal speakers. So i have to reapply the "driver" for it. how can I tell my system that anytime apt-get updates are applied to also install this deb package again?
<Eagleman> How do i restart the ssh server?
<Eagleman> How do i restart the ssh server?  /etc/init.d/sshd does not work and i dont think /etc/init.d/ssh restart did anything usefull
<izx> Eagleman: try service sshd restart
<Eagleman> as suspected:  sshd: unrecognized service
<psychopathic> anyone here like iptables -> http://ubuntuone.com/3T0m9y3FmKCod3bY5oAZHr
<bazhang> psychopathic, stop posting random stuff here
<almoxarife> Eagleman: drop the 'd' from sshd
<mjrosenb> is it possible to run a script before the login manager starts?
<mehwork> how do you install ncurses on ubuntu 12? I installed libncurses5-dev but compiling a program that uses them still errors saying that 'mvprintw', etc are undefined
<Eagleman> Well next question, i want to use X11 forwarding for virt-manager but i cant seem to get it working
<psychopathic> bazhang, It relates to ubuntu better yet even more.
<bazhang> psychopathic, dont do it.
<Eagleman> i installed xming under windows and enabled x11 under putty, then typing virt-manager in puty does not do anything
<psychopathic> bazhang, Newbies need a firewall too.
<ibenjmoore> hi
<mjrosenb> mehwork: you probably want the wide variant of ncurses
<mjrosenb> mehwork: libncursesw5-dev
<mehwork> mjrosenb: that's not working for me either
<mehwork> mjrosenb: does it have to be linked differently than gcc -lncurses?
<mjrosenb> -lncursesw most likely.
<mehwork> didnt work
<mehwork> ncurses is pretty popular, i'm surprised that this stuff doesn't work anymore
<mjrosenb> mehwork: what error did it give you when you tried with -lncursesw ?
<mehwork> mjrosenb: the smae ones
<mehwork> 'undefined reference to mwprintw', etc
<Eagleman> ow dear. i locked my self out of ssh, no idea how or why...
<mehwork> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit staus
<mehwork> status
<aaas> so if I create a live usb with persistence and apt-get install a package that package should still be installed upon reboot, no?
<IdleOne> yes
<sparklr> i get errors while fetching packages for mysql-server http://www.privatepaste.com/1dfd018b1d, can anyone help me out?
<aaas> both pendrivelinux and usb-creator-gtk are not persistent after selecting a 1.5gig space on an 8 gig drive, anything else I have to do?
<Smashing> hmm issue, i have ubuntu 12.10 installed on my htpc, i am in the process of setting it up
<Smashing> i set XBMC to default session
<Smashing> now it boots to a black screen
<Eagleman> Well next question, i want to use X11 forwarding for virt-manager but i cant seem to get it working
<Eagleman> i installed xming under windows and enabled x11 under putty, then typing virt-manager in puty does not do anything
<crazyhorse18> is there a way to force that all sudirectories of a directory to have the group of the parent directory  i.e.
<crazyhorse18> root /srv
<crazyhorse18> mkdir /srv/bla  also ends up with group root    mkdir /srv/bla/bla  also ends up with group root (without chmoding it after)
<TakeItEZ> crazyhorse18: set sgid on dir
<Sunilbs1> Ho
<Sunilbs1> Sorry Hi,
<Sunilbs1> I have Dell Vostro 1450.
<crazyhorse18> TakeItEz: i have .. but then as soon as subdir's are created they don't have sgid set any more
<crazyhorse18> it's like you do chmod g+rwxs /bla   then mkdir /bla/bla works  but mkdir /bla/bla/bla doesn't
<TakeItEZ> crazyhorse18: you'll need ACLs for that, i guess. sgid only inherits ownership, not permission
<Smashing> i have auto login enabled, but something is fubar'd causing boot into blackness. is there a key i can press/hold during boot to force it to put me on login screen so i can select a different session?
<Smashing> i've tried shift and esc, no luck
<Sunilbs1> I am not able to install 11.* 12.* any os on my laptop its giving the 'Critical Temperature reached (84 C) Shut Down.
<DogP> is it possible to apt-get a specific version of QT, or are you basically stuck with whatever version is current?
<almoxarife> Smashing: will a reboot take you to the login ?
<Smashing> no
<crazyhorse18> TakeItEz: ahh yeah.. i suppose then i don't care about what group it is
<Smashing> i am setting it up as htpc so i have it set to autologin
<crazyhorse18> i.e. in basic unix file permissions
<Smashing> i set default session to XBMC and now it boots into blackness
<Thete> Is Amarok still good?
<Thete> Or is there something better now?
<bazhang> Thete, try it and see
<almoxarife> Smashing: familiar with terminal?
<bazhang> !players | Thete have a test
<ubottu> Thete have a test: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Thete> I've been using it, just curious if there's something out there that's better
<Thete> Damn
<Smashing> i am not scared of it
<bazhang> Thete, better is  a loaded word
<almoxarife> Smashing: me too
<almoxarife> :)
<Thete> I guess so
<Smashing> i have a three way relation ship
<bazhang> lighter? sure
<Smashing> me, terminal, google
<Smashing> i have no idea how to even get it to a terminal
<Smashing> if i could get it to a terminal i could edit lightdm and put it back to ubuntu
<almoxarife> Smashing: that part is easy, the question is where to make the adjustment to bring your box out of autologin
<amartin> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sunilbs1> 12.04 32 bit
<Sunilbs1> can any one help me?
<Thete> With what?
<Sunilbs1> I am not able to install 11.* 12.* any os on my laptop its giving the 'Critical Temperature reached (84 C) Shut Down.
<Smashing> almoxarife, ??
<markovh> is there a way of making any user that logs in, attempting to mount their samba home directory from another server using the password they tried to login with? All i can find is stuff on mouting the whole /home or doing it with nfs or storing the passwords in a file to be used to mount it
<almoxarife> Smashing: i use kde, although i have a htcp with xbmc autologin, give me a sec, i'll bring it up
<markovh> via ssh
<dr_willis> markovh:  samba has a special "home" share that can share the users home directory.
<Thete> Sunilbs1: Does it overheat in other OS's
<Thete> ?
<Sunilbs1> I have dell vostro 1450. While booting live CD & while installing its getting Shutting Down
<Sunilbs1> Message is 'Critical Temperature reached (84 C) Shut Down.
<Sunilbs1> No
<SerenE_SparK> ash
<markovh> dr_willis: that's for the server though
<markovh> dr_willis: i'm trying to find something that'll mount it using the ssh login. i'm assuming some module in pam
<dr_willis> markovh:  hmm.. you mean rhe user sshs in then a share gets mounted when he logs un?
<markovh> dr_willis: that's the one
<markovh> dr_willis: but not just A share, their home directory
<Sunilbs1> I have contacted to dell costumer care & Done diagnostic test there is no HW error.  Dell technical support person also told that the system temp. will be 70 to 85 C. till 95 C Its not an issue.
<almoxarife> Smashing: i got an idea, hit cntr-alt-f1, login, then key, pkill xbmc , then cntr-alt-f7, that should have you on a login
<Smashing> already tried that
<Smashing> ctrl alt f1 does nothing
<markovh> dr_willis: unfortunately with libpam-mount, it seems you can kind of do this but it relies on a config stored in the users home directory already (xml thing)
<markovh> which can mount a sub directory for them
<Thete> Sunilbs1: Well something sounds like it's causing it to overheat
<dr_willis> having the users home on a samba share  has a potential for big issues. ;-)
<markovh> dr_willis: sure but for now i need to do it
<almoxarife> Smashing: at grub, drop down to terminal
<Sunilbs1> No Issues with Win 7 & Ubuntu 10.04
<Sunilbs1> I have installed 10.04 & Upgraded to 12.04. In 10.04 Does not had an issue. After upgrading to 12.04 again the same prob while booting 'Critical Temp. Reached 84. 84 C is Over heat for i3 processor, I don't think so.
<Sunilbs1> I am able boot Normal Boot From Recovery mode. I have updated to 3.4 Kernel also still the same Prob.
<Thete> I dunno, personally, I don't think I'd screw around with an i3
<Sunilbs1> Thete : We are also fed up with i3 to install the OS 11.* & 12.* HP, Dell, Acer, Lenova
<Sunilbs1> While booting or while login the laptop suddenly  gets shut down.
<lcabreza> HELP! why is that my usb devices are not greyed out but when i select my active key sim its not being detected by my active client ?
<Sunilbs1> Thete:  While booting or while login the laptop suddenly  gets shut down.
<Thete> Sunilbs1: You've had that same problem on all those brands?
<Sunilbs1> Yes
<Sunilbs1> Thete: HP Lap. gets shut down while login. Dell Shuts down While booting. In rescue mode Both will work.
<sparklr> i get errors while fetching packages for mysql-server http://www.privatepaste.com/1dfd018b1d, can anyone help me out?
<amir__> hello
<Sunilbs1> Thete: Is partition makes any prob...
<Sunilbs1> Thete: Is windows partition makes any prob... I have running Win 7 64 bit. I am using Dual boot
<sonne> greetings!
<sonne> anyone knows what is the recommended way to update the video drivers on an LTS?
<Sunilbs1> Thete : Ru thr?
<Sunilbs1> Busy
<nibbler__> sonne: sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Thete> Yes, but I don't have a solution for your issue
<Thete> Could be some kind of kernel error, or lacking support for something
<sonne> nibbler__, that would update the drivers to the latest release in LTS, but i need the latest vendor release
<nibbler__> sonne: thats not recommended at all :p
<sonne> maybe there is a ppa? or some kind of clean way that would let me avoid running the binary installer from nvidia?
<jud> Things are a little complicated for me here. I just installed lubuntu 12.10 on another machine. I tried to set up an account with pidgin so I could get help on installing flash and firefox but after setting up the account and enabling it, a couple of seconds later, the enable box unchecks itself and it comes up with incorrect password under the buddy list?
<nibbler__> sonne: if you have to, i'd suggest either generating the packages with the bin installer, or use checkinstall to generate packets and not just dump files in your fs
<sonne> nibbler__, i'm trying to run Steam, it says it requires nvidia >= 305, while LTS ships 295... upgrading to that should be enough already :)
<sonne> does the nvidia installer support generating proper ubuntu packages?
<Guest21593> sdf
<Guest21593> may some one help me? I have a question about ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Guest21593: go ahead
<jud> Everything I try is a dead end...how did you guys figure this stuff out to begin with?
<Sunilbs1> Kernel issue, 11.04, 11.10, 12.04 & 12.10 / 32 & 64 Bit all I have tried, Same error.. Its not able to make live boot also there also same error. I have Updated to 3.4 Kernel & Grub2.
<sonne> ftr, i found the answer to my question: x-swat ppa
<ms__> hi people! I'm on xubuntu12.04LTS, (my english isn't yet very good   ).... but,   all is ok with my xubuntu, but not this one
<jud> I followed instructions for installing flash and firefox at forums, using terminal but I just get errors all the time
<ms__> my background is blue and I can't change it? I already tried:"xfmw4 --settings", chnge in apparence, and right-click on it but all are :(
<Sunilbs1> Thete : http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7889/ this link is telling that the HW test has done successfully on Vostro 1450.
<ms__> sos, sos!!
<jud> Things are a little complicated for me here. I just installed lubuntu 12.10 on another machine. I tried to set up an account with pidgin so I could get help on installing flash and firefox but after setting up the account and enabling it, a couple of seconds later, the enable box unchecks itself and it comes up with incorrect password under the buddy list?
<Sunilbs1> Thete: No solution:
<jud> There's a ghost in the machine stopping me from doing stuff?
<Thete> I have no idea
<Sunilbs1> Thank you.
<blackshirt> jud, ghost ?
<Sunilbs1> Can any one help me about this Problem?
<jud> Ok, one step at a time. Can someone help me set up an account with pidgin on on 12.10 lubuntu?
<blackshirt> jud, you can do it ?
<RadiumCat> hi, does anyone know of a good alternative to imagemagick for merging multiple jpgs into a single pdf? :)
<jud> after setting up the account and enabling it, a couple of seconds later, the enable box unchecks itself and it comes up with incorrect password under the buddy list?
<sparklr> i get errors while fetching packages for mysql-server http://www.privatepaste.com/1dfd018b1d, can anyone help me out?
<blackshirt> sunilbs1,what the problem?
<jud> blackshirt: A hint please? after setting up the account and enabling it, a couple of seconds later, the enable box unchecks itself and it comes up with incorrect password under the buddy list?
<Sunilbs1> Hi Blackshirt: Do you have any idea about Critical Temperature reached () shutting down
<ubuntu> ;P
<RadiumCat> anyone? :)
<Guest97459> yeah
<RadiumCat> I know my question isn't ubuntu related but i was hoping someone here would know
<Thete> Sunilbs1: BIOS current on all these machines?
<thunkee> RadiumCat: libreoffice writer
<Guest97459> hey maybe u know
<RadiumCat> thunkee, it doesn't merge multiple jpgs into a single pdf, afaik ಠ_ಠ
<Guest97459> i have problem with installation
<Guest97459> ubuntu
<Sunilbs1> Didn't get you
<jud> I don't know where to start...how do learn this stuff?
<puff> Evening.
<Guest97459> When i format my hdd and instalation next restart- my screen are broke  for 1:!
<Guest97459> 1:1
<Sunilbs1> BS: What is Current ON
<Sunilbs1> ?
<jud> Things are a little complicated for me here. I just installed lubuntu 12.10 on another machine. I tried to set up an account with pidgin so I could get help on installing flash and firefox but after setting up the account and enabling it, a couple of seconds later, the enable box unchecks itself and it comes up with incorrect password under the buddy list?
<puff> I upgraded my thinkpad t520 w/nvidia/optimus from 11.10 to 12.4 using the software updates dialog.  After several hours, the dialog said something like 27 minutes left.  Then it popped up a message about not being able to configure dmsetup.  Before I could fully read it, the screen went blank/black.  No GUI, no virtual terminals.  I let it sit for a couple hours more while I went out, in case it was still finishing those last 27
<puff> minutes.
<puff> When I got back, still blank, so I held down power button to force shutdown and reboot.  It says there's a crash report, there's a crash report icon on the menu bar, but clicking it doesn't do anything.  Software updates doesn't show any updates needed.  How do I check to see if something went wrong and needs to be fixed?
<federated_life> I've been having mcelog report bad memory, but I think its soft-offlining of memory…where would I look for more info ?  Ive checked /sys/devices/system/memory/soft_offline_page but get an input/out error
<federated_life> this is on a few 128-256 bare metal db boxes lately
<federated_life> GB
<Sunilbs1> Blackshirt: What is Current ON?
<rajasri> hi. We are trying to install Hadoop in Ubuntu 12.10. Can anyone help us ? Thanks in advance.
<Repox> Hi. I'm having a minor issue installing libqrencode manually. Doing ./configure tells me that "No package 'libpng' found". Trying to install libpng12-0, libpng3 or libpng12-dev doesn't solve the problem. Do you have any advice for me?
<rajasri>  hi. We are trying to install Hadoop in Ubuntu 12.10. Can anyone help us ? Thanks in advance.
<mobhero> hi, how to find data usage (upload / download statistics) from all computers on ubuntu?
<rajasri> quit
<jud> Just tried to create an account with pidgin. Only just created it! It tells me account disabled, incorrect password...so I create another account. same thing happens whether I get it to remember the password or not. Does anyone know what's going on here?
<puff> jud: What's wrong with convert from imagemagick?  convert -compress jpeg *.jpg output.pdf
<puff> jud: If the jpegs are from scans, there's gscan2pdf.
<blackshirt> mobhero, you mean network monitoring program ?
<mobhero> yes
<Thete> jud: Incorrect password probably
<puff> jud: For scripting, GD lib seems to be the popular alternative to imagemagick, dunno if GD has the same jpeg/pdf capabilities.
<mobhero>  blackshirt: yes
<jud> puff: I think you must be addressing someone else?
<Thete> jud: What are you logging into with pidgin?
<puff> jud: Sorry, yeah, that was for RadiumCat.
<jud> AIM
<Sunilbs1> Blackshirt : Help me?
<jud> Thete: AIM?
<Thete> Well, it's telling you the password is incorrect
<Thete> That's what pidgin does when it has incorrect login info
<Thete> could be the username
<blackshirt> !nagios | mobhero
<isuldor> I added some up ip addr add (and down) commands to my /etc/network/interfaces. How do I restart networking without rebooting so these take immediate effect? "restart networking" doesn't work, but rebooting does
<blackshirt> mobhero, nagios was great for network monitoring
<jud> Thete: Ok, so I should use a different protocol?
<nibbler__> i'm running 12.10 - when i use something in fullscreen (totem, youtube etc) its still shows the menu bars, how could i change that?
<blackshirt> sunilbs1, i dont know what is your problem
<mobhero> blashirt: thanks, ill check for nagios.
<nibbler__> mobhero, blackshirt: i'd recommend zabbix way over nagios/ncinga
<TakeItEZ> mobhero: just for network in/out statistics, vnstat is easier
<alinmear> hi all! i am using awesome wm and want to bind a bash script to a shortcut; does anybody know how to get this work? thx very much!!
<mobhero> takeitEz: but i want to monitor all user network statics..
<nibbler__> i'm running 12.10 - when i use something in fullscreen (totem, youtube etc) its still shows the menu bars, how could i change that? (running in gnome-classic, as i forgot to mention)
<jud> Thete: it can't be wrong info, I just created it and did not even re-entre it
<Sunilbs1> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04. While Installing or while boot the OS from the CD. I am getting error as 'Critical Temperature Reached (84 C) Shutting Down. This is the problem.
<federated_life> alinmear:  man alias in your bash profile
<nibbler__> Sunilbs1: who says that? ubuntu? bios? is your fan working well?
<sparklr> i get errors while fetching packages for mysql-server http://www.privatepaste.com/1dfd018b1d, can anyone help me out???
<alinmear> federated_life: pardon? didnt get the point mate;
<Ben64> How can I add multiple ipv6 addresses without creating a ton of virtual interfaces?
<Sunilbs1> Blackshirt: System is getting shutdown automatically this not happening with Win7 & Ubuntu 10.04
<federated_life> alinmear:  just put your script in /bin if you want to execute it without the path
<federated_life> or check the man page on alias if your going to edit your bash profile
<Sunilbs1> Nibbler : Then why its Not Shutting in Win7 & Ubuntu 10.04
<blackshirt> sunilbs1, check your log, gave you doing it ?
<blackshirt> Sunilbs1, in what phase the system going to down ?
<sparklr> i get errors while fetching packages for mysql-server http://www.privatepaste.com/1dfd018b1d, can anyone help me out???\
<Sunilbs1> While Booting.
<jud> Thete: in the accounts box, I click "add" then create account name and password and click save with "remember name and password" checked. Then at the bottom of the buddy list, it shows the account name and "incorrect password" what gives?
<Sunilbs1> Not only in my Vastro-1450, Same issue in DV6-2150
<jud> Does no-one know why, with pidgin on lubuntu 12.10, in the accounts box, I click "add" then create account name and password and click save with "remember name and password" checked. Then at the bottom of the buddy list, it shows the account name and "incorrect password"
<alistair_l> in the latest linux kernel there is a module that looks like it enables ps2 memory card reading, but when installed this kernal wont boot of a flash drive, is there any way i can install just the module to the current kernel?
<jud> ??
<Sunilbs1> Thought might be Kernel issue so I have updated my kernel to 3.4 Generic pae...  Then also phasing the same proble.. I can only boot with Rescue mode
<Sunilbs1> In both the laps.
<mitchell_> Is there a update for Pidgin that might fix your issue?
<jud> So you all just pretend to know stuff huh, maintaining a position of heuristic gurudom?
<somsip> jud: provoke people into helping you. That's gonna work...
<mitchell_> Im more of a windows user, im just mucking around with a HP netbook running ubuntu
<mitchell_> I only know how to fix basic issues lol
<alinmear> federated_life: hey mate, thx alot; havent thought about this way
<Sunilbs1> Alinmear: No Solution?
<mitchell_> Jud: have you tried to remove the Pudgin software and reinstall it?
<jud> somsip:  it would seem that the solution is so obvious that I must be a complete nitwit?
<somsip> jud: or no one here knows the solution. No need to be paranoid.
<mitchell_> Jud: Make sure your date and time is correct, if it's not some server might not allow you to connect
<notwist> jud: the "wrong account information" is probably a throwback that more generally means "server wont let you log in". Could be a million reasons. Also, drop the attitude.
<jud> mitchell: thank you
<mitchell_> No problem, I have no idea if it will help but it's worth a shot
<jud> notwist: what might reason number one be?
<Sunilbs1> Somsip / Mitchell : I am trying to install Ubuntu 11.* & 12. * I am getting the error as 'Critical Temperature Reached (84 C). Shutting Down.. Even same issue While I select "Try Ubuntu with CD'
<Sunilbs1> You have any Idea
<Sunilbs1> ?
<notwist> jud: if it's AIM their servers might not accept connections from Pidgin. Maybe they have before but have recently started not accepting it. It's just a hypothetical situation but you should try logging in to an account you KNOW should work (verify it in AIMs own client) to see if logging in to any account works
<somsip> Sunilbs1: please do not address issues to me unless I'm already helping you.
<mitchell_> Sunilbs1: Have you dusted out your heatsink?
<jud> notwist: how might you proceed to figure it out?
<notwist> jud: you need to figure out if it's the account, the software or the connection thats failing. That means that you should replace the account, the software and the connection.
<Sunilbs1> Mitchell : No-
<mitchell_> Sunilbs1: Dust it out first, Also check your BIOS to make sure that the temperature is normal
<mitchell_> Sunilbs1: If that does not work. Reset your BIOS to default settings and see if their is an BIOS update for your Motherboard
<Sunilbs1> Mitchell: But there is no issue with Win 7 & Ubuntu 10.04. And the temperature shows 71 C
<Sunilbs1> I had A02 Ver. of Bois Updated to A08. Same issue in both.
<jud> notwist: ok, thanks, well maybe i should should check the connection settings before redoing stuff. The browser works fine. How would I check the connection settings in pidgin itself do you think?
<mitchell_> Sunilbs1: 71c is too hot, is that in Fahrenheit or Celsius?
<Sunilbs1> Celsius?
<Sunilbs1> Its i3 Prcessor
<mitchell_> By any chance are you using an AMD CPU?
<mitchell_> 71c is far to warm for one of those
<pertapa_rikudo> hahaha'
<mitchell_> Should be about 35-40c, My i7 cpu runs about 37c
<Sunilbs1> I have contacted dell cus. care. They told that its in normal condition.
<notwist> jud: i just meant you could try another connection, if you have access to another connection or if you can ask a friend to try the same account
<Sunilbs1> Core 0 : 42 C , Core 1 : 40 C
<pertapa_rikudo> hacker
<jud> notwist: you mean from a different machine?
<mitchell_> Sunilbs1: Seems very unusual, I do know it should not be running at that temp. I would dust out the Heat Sink and CPU fan. Also replace the thermal paste on the CPU as their might be too much or too little applied. Here is a link on how to apply thermal paste: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/How-To-Correctly-Apply-Thermal-Paste/274
<Sunilbs1> Thank you Mitchell. I do that.
<mitchell_> Sunilbs1: Sorry i was a little slow to write back. Those temps seem fine. I would try those steps first.
<jud> notwist; i just tried from this machine and the same thing happens so I guess that rules out connection?
<jud> notwist: i just tried from this machine and the same thing happens so I guess that rules out connection?
<jud> notwist: or installation?
<mitchell_> Jud: Is this a MSN account or google talk? Does it allow you in, if you use their on line messaging system?
<Sunilbs1> Mitchel : There is one more laptop DV6 2150. It has been installed Ubuntu 12.04. After booting in logging time it gets off.  In Vostro 10.04 is working fine not facing any problem. Why only with 11.* & 12.*
<mitchell_> Sunilbs1: I don't understand what you mean by "logging time it gets off"
<Sunilbs1> Sorry after getting the  'Log in' Screen.
<jud> mitchell_: I'm currently talking to you via pidgin on an adjacent machine with karmic. the account has a different protocol, i've noticed. But i was wondering, what if the account i tried set up on the newer OS was already taken. would it always say that it was unavailable? I've tried a couple?
<mitchell_> Sunilbs1: From what I understand your question is your HP laptop logs you off after you try to log in?
<Sunilbs1> Yes
<mitchell_> Jud: Do you have any proxy settings enabled in the settings? Also did you check your date, time and time zone?
<Sunilbs1> Ok I will try to Cleanup fan & Apply the heat sink. I will let you know If i face the problem again. Bye
<TakeItEZ> jud: either it is your account or it is already taken by someone else. you have to know what protocol (xmpp, icq, msn) and what username/password yours are
<TakeItEZ> jud: pidgin is a multiprotocol messenger, so make sure to pick the correct settings when configuring the accounts
<jud> mitchell_: I'll just try to figure that stuff out
<peterrus> if I wanted to test the old 3.5.0-10 kernel
<peterrus> where could I find it?
<jud> TakeItEZ: how do I know what the correct settings are?
<TakeItEZ> jud: you simply have to know it
<jud> TakeItEZ: ? ..how would you figure it out?
<TakeItEZ> jud: you're kidding? if you already have an account in a network like jabber, you _have to know_ your credentials
<Fluor> Hi.
<Fluor> Is there some way to boot the net-installer images in a 80x24 TEXT videomode?
<jud> TakeItEZ: I don't have an account, I'm trying to set one up
<mitchell_> Fluor: hey
<Fluor> The kernel doesnt seem to accept 'nomodeset' and 'vga=normal'
<TakeItEZ> jud: what network/protocol?
<TakeItEZ> jud: not all protocols allow clients to create new accounts, like jabber/xmpp does. make sure to activate "register new account" in the settings-menu
<mitchell_> Jud: I'm going to bed, As a last peace of advise, Try to remove Pudgin and reinstall it via the Ubuntu software center. TakeItEz seems to have the correct advise. Hope you get it sorted:)
<Guest58602> How can I switch between hosts and Citrix on Ubuntu? Shift f2 doesn't work.
<TakeItEZ> mitchell_: why should one reinstall a package just to create an account?
<jud> TakeItEZ: I'm using a different account currently on a different machine. I don't know how it was set up. I'd like to set up a different account on a different machine with 12.10 freshly installed
<jud> mitchell_:thanks, have a good sleep!
<TakeItEZ> jud: an account for which network/protocol?
<mitchell_> Takeitez, I must be tired, I thought he was trying to use the same account that is working on another computer on the computer he is trying to set it up on. If it was not allowing him to connect I just rambled some basics off
<mitchell_> Jud: good luck :)
<Sunilbs1> Mitchell: ?
<jud> TakeItEZ: OK on the screen, I have buddy list and accounts
<jud> mitchell_:tks!
<TakeItEZ> jud: and if you "add an account" you'll be ask for the protocol this new account should use. so which do you want to use?
<jud> TakeItEZ: I click "+ Add" tab on the accounts window
<TakeItEZ> be asked*
<Fluor> I need to boot the Ubuntu netinst installer in textmode, my remote video thingy does not like framebuffers:  https://8n1.org/8624/26f8  - does anyone know if this is possible?
<jud> TakeItEZ: ok this time i've selected IRC because it works on this system
<jud> TakeItEZ: ok, so it was the protocol dude. AIM was the default protocol and it didn't work..why not?
<TakeItEZ> jud: because it doesn't allow creating new accounts via this client
<jud> TakeItEZ: is trial and error the only way to figure out which clients are allowed?
<Fluor> ...
<blackshirt> Close your pidgin,remove .pidgin or .purple dir on your home dir and start pidgin again to reconfig from scratch
<TakeItEZ> jud: you should know which protocol you want to use _before_ you configure an account. and if thas protocol doesn't allow account-creation this way, you have to register via a webservice or smthng like that before
<jud> blackshirt: 12.10 installs it as part of the package..so you're saying I can choose clients in the configuration?
<TakeItEZ> jud: its not very common to register to a network, "just because the client allows" to do so
<TakeItEZ> jud: so if your buddies use xmpp, you create a xmpp-account. they use icq, you create an icq-account etc.pp
<peterrus> if I wanted to test the old 3.5.0-10 kernel, where could I find it
<jud> TakeItEZ: ledg!  great, thanks. so, can flash be installed with chromium do you know?
<TakeItEZ> no idea jud
<wdp> Hey, I'm wondering, in ubuntu my network devices get weird names. Instead of "eth0 eth1 and eth2" i have "em0" "eth1" and "p260p1" (only the last one is connected right now)
<wdp> Can i somehow configure it to have eth0, eth1, and eth2?
<jud> TakeItEZ: well, rather than bother you with that, I'll install firefox and install flash to that and figure out chromium later. I currently have the firefox tar.bz2 extracted to the desktop. I don't know what the installation instruction file is. any idea?
<TakeItEZ> jud: sudo apt-get install firefox
<jud> TakeItEZ: It's doin it's thing, cool...can I do the same for flash once that's done?
<TakeItEZ> !flashplayer | jud
<ubottu> jud: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jud> Cool!
<jud> How does ubottu know what to say?
<TakeItEZ> !bot | jud those !commands trigger it
<ubottu> jud those !commands trigger it: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jud> Haha!
<droidmaxxx> hello... HELP UBUNTU Gnome3...... hell lot of problem..
<jud> TakeItEZ: So how did you get started with all this?
<tizz> hi everybody! where is an IP alias (eth0:0) defined if it is not in /etc/network/interfaces? I deleted everything in /etc/network/interfaces but still eth0:0 is up after each reboot, with a static IP assigned. where the heck could this be defined in? thanks a lot!
<jud> TakeItEZ: you came to linux with knowledge already?
<TakeItEZ> jud: reading, reading, reading, at a time there was no www with all the answers
<chandan_kumar> droidmaxxx, please write your problem.
<droidmaxxx> chandan_kumar: ok..
<droidmaxxx> hello... help gnome3 ubuntu 12.04 [15:55] <droidmaxxx> I'm able to login to Gnome intstead of unity... but extension can't be installed... [15:55] <droidmaxxx> I download that gnome3 via prepository first... big download and intstalled but it dint run... [15:56] <droidmaxxx> via terminal it get installed but no change... and also doesn't show up in tweak tool extensions tab.. [15:56] <droidmaxxx> via Firefox it doesn't get higli
<emeline> salut a tous
<droidmaxxx> hello... help gnome3 ubuntu 12.04
<droidmaxxx> I'm able to login to Gnome intstead of unity... but extension can't be installed...
<jud> TakeItEZ: Yeah but you knew what to read, what to look for, where did that come from? based on your experience how would you direct a novice to obtain some proficiency?
<droidmaxxx>  I download that gnome3 via prepository first... big download and intstalled but it dint run...
<droidmaxxx> via terminal it get installed but no change... and also doesn't show up in tweak tool extensions tab..
<droidmaxxx> via Firefox it doesn't get higlighted everything greyed out
<droidmaxxx> here some screenshots of my problem ---> http://imgur.com/a/B0kRL
<droidmaxxx> chandan_kumar: done.... ^
<niktto> Hi All, what is the deal with gir1.2-keybinder not available for 12.04? Is there any chance that it will get backported?
<TakeItEZ> jud: create a problem (i want to use linux to do .... thisthat ...), try to solve it yourself and try to understand what all those tutorial/howtos really do. so you will learn more and more things
<jud> TakeItEZ: And that's it? Well, thanks again!
<TakeItEZ> jud: that was _my_ approach in the mid 90's
<tizz> hi everybody! where is an IP alias (eth0:0) defined if it is not in /etc/network/interfaces? I deleted everything in /etc/network/interfaces but still eth0:0 is up after each reboot, with a static IP assigned. where the heck could this be defined in? thanks a lot!
<jud> TakeItEZ: cool man, i'll take it on. cheers! Do you work with computers now?
<TakeItEZ> jud not for money, but this is offtopic here, let's drop
<TakeItEZ> tizz: /etc/NetworkManger/* ?
<tizz> TakeItEZ, unfortunately not, no NetworkManager installed (10.04 server here)
<MonkeyDust> tizz  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<tizz> MonkeyDust, thanks, am asking there...
<jud> TakeItEZ: Such dedication! Alright, thanks, catch ya!
<jud> I LOVE YOU ALL! GOOD NIGHT!
<unborn> Hello, can anyone help me please? got strange problem to encode jpg picture to txt file with base64.. i use it on debian before but under ubuntu 12.04 it does not work..
<ms_> hello hello! how to.....
<ms_> how to show the information of music which is playing with amarok on pidgin's label?
<TakeItEZ> unborn: base64 works fine here (jpg -> txt and vice versa)
<heroandtn3> ms_: trying pidgin plugin
<ms_> heroandtn3, which?
<TakeItEZ> unborn: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<unborn> TakeItEZ, can you tell me the correct command please? base64 -e p.jpg p.txt does give me error
<TakeItEZ> unborn: base64 foo.jpg > bar.txt
<root> hello
<TakeItEZ> unborn: base64 from GNU coreutils 8.12.197-032bb , it has no -e option, just -d to decompress
<lidongdong> 你好
<TakeItEZ> unborn: man base64
<lidongdong> hello
<heroandtn3> ms_: search MucsicTracker pidgin plugin
<unborn> uh? TakeItEZ do to decompress i use -D ?
<heroandtn3> int Tools --> Plugins
<TakeItEZ> err decode*
<TakeItEZ> unborn: -c not -C
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<wdp> nobody?
<TakeItEZ> unborn: -d not -D    sorry for confusion
<unborn> TakeItEZ, i see.. so what is the command for converting jpg to encoded string so i can use it in css..
<Guest69628> someone how have a tuto how to install asterisk
<Guest69628> ???
<ms_>  heroandtn3, the checkbox for tis plugin is already checked, but I don't know how to do next?
<TakeItEZ> unborn: base64 -d bar.txt >foo.jpg
<heroandtn3> ms_: select that plugin then press Configure Plugin button
<ms_> heroandtn3, uhmm, done.
<hellhammer> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 with classic gnome and i cant get 3d effects to enable but i have ccsm installed how do i fix this?
<TakeItEZ> unborn: no idea about css
<unborn> TakeItEZ, base64 -d p.jpg > p.txt
<unborn> base64: invalid input
<TakeItEZ> unborn: to encode: base64 foo.jpg > bar.txt
<droidmaxxx> Guys Ubuntu and Gnome3 unable to set up... can you suggest some other lightweight low resource OS which can run fast on my netbook...
<TakeItEZ> unborn:to decode: base64 -d bar.txt >foo.jpg
<unborn> TakeItEZ, THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<unborn> TakeItEZ, i did command without > which was my bad :)
<TakeItEZ> unborn: then it writes to stdout
<TakeItEZ> or gives an error...
<q_> hello i have a input output error problem after a diskwipe can anybody help me ?
<unborn> TakeItEZ, thank you very much.. you know i design wordpress themes and some small pictures i can embed to theme files in css base64
<unborn> same for email signature ;)
<ee12155> #sduhildasfh
<Guest67472> hi does anyone know how to get flash player to use hdmi sound using Kubuntu?
<q_> hello i have a input output error problem after a diskwipe can anybody help ?
<TakeItEZ> unborn: ah ok
<ee12015> : expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘{’ token
<TakeItEZ> its friday, ee*spam starts
<unborn> droidmaxxx, try debian :)
<TakeItEZ> droidmaxxx: use lxde/lubuntu-desktop, runs fine here on my netbook atom n280
<InstantKrimson> droidmaxxx: xubuntu runs nice on a 6 year old lappy I use. If you want something very tiny, try DamnSmallLinux or PuppyLinux. Much more of a hassle getting software for those than any *buntu distribution though....
<droidmaxxx> InstantKrimson: oh.. I tried DSL and slitaz.. very low... but not much apps... it has..
<droidmaxxx> I want something user friendly and should support more apps... I'm kinda still learning linux..
<InstantKrimson> then go with xubuntu or lubuntu is my advice
<InstantKrimson> I think lubuntu is the "lightest" of them in terms of reasource usage
<ee12099> #include <stdio.h>
<ee12099> int multiplicacao(int primeiro_numero, int segundo_numero)
<ee12099> {
<ee12099> if (segundo_numero==0)
<ee12099> 		return 0;
<FloodBot1> ee12099: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ee12099> else
<droidmaxxx> InstantKrimson: hmm... ok thanks :)
<ee12015>  #sup
<ee12015> # yo
<ee12015> #yo
<ee12026> #sup
<hellhammer> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 and my sound isnt working when i go to the sound settings it says i have a dummy output,how can i fix this so my sound works again?
<dan_> hi - i need the video i play to be diverted to the VGA out of my laptop rather than on the LCD , can that be done ?
<MonkeyDust> hellhammer  open a terminal and type alsamixer - anything wrong there?
<ee12075> #sup
<MonkeyDust> ee12075  please stop
<dan_> hi - i need the video i play to be diverted to the VGA out of my laptop rather than on the LCD , can that be done ?
<reedos> 请问Linux下有啥软件可以看pdf，并且支持标注，如画横线／感激不禁
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dr_willis> dan_:  You can set up 2 monitors on most laptops these days.  One is the lcd other is the video out.
<Josssse> Hello guys. So i want to be able to synchronize my snippets and word dictionaries for gedit of both of my workstations with ubuntu one. Is it possible? Easy?
<Josssse> How can I do it?
<Josssse> Thanks.
<dr_willis> Josssse:  i think you can set ubuntu one to sync folders outside of the Ubujntu One Directory now.  or you could link whever the snipits are stored  to a folder in  your Uubntu One directory.
<k1l_> Josssse: take alook at unison. basically it is a 2-way rsync. so snycing the gedit folders could do it
<ee12054> #sup
<MonkeyDust> ee12075  are you a bot?
<ee12054> mm
<k1l_> ee12054: you were asked to stop.
<ee12054> 123
<k1l_> !ot > ee12054
<ubottu> ee12054, please see my private message
<Josssse> dr_willis, Yes, I can sync other directories with on. What I would like to do is to put all the config files that hare syncd in one directory and share it.
<Josssse> So how do i tell gedit to read the config files from this new directory i've created?
<dr_willis> Josssse:  you could do some fancy linking i guess.
<dan_> dr_willis i use this laptop to play videos on the projector in a theater , i have seen other play videos on the projector out using a software called Virtual DJ on windows, with that they just hit play and video appears on the projector and not on the laptop screen,  i am looking for a similar functionality :D
<Josssse> dr_willis, Ahh, good idea. I'm very bad with linking though. I don't even understand too well.
<dr_willis> dan_:  you can just use the extended desktop feature and drag the video player over to the 2nd monitor.
<Josssse> So first thing I must do is find the dictionary file and the snippets file. Any ideas where they might be?
<dr_willis> Nope. I dont use gedit.. i would guess in .config
<ee12054> #sup
<ee12054> [#sup]
<MonkeyDust> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<dan_> dr_willis - that is what i do now ,but its really messy and embarrassing when dragging appears in the big screen  :(
<dr_willis> dan_:  ive never seen it done any other way. not even on windows. so thats about all i can say on the topic.
<dr_willis> Unless you were to use seperate X sessions for the 2 monitors. and i dont do that way
<dr_willis> I have xbmc set to appear on the 2nd monitor full screen by default
<TonyMiii> hello folks..  I have got a problem with ndiswrapper on ubuntu 12.10 .. The version 1.57.1 available on the repository will show no module founds
<TonyMiii> *found
<TonyMiii> I have also tried compiling the latest experimental version available on source force
<TonyMiii> the module compiles just fine but whenever I execute sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<TonyMiii> the shell hangs in waiting ...
<TonyMiii> anyone ?
<dr_willis> other then suggesting to check dmesg output for errors.. I have no idea. ;)
<juboba> hey
<dr_willis> I dont use ndiswrapper ;)
<TonyMiii> thanks dr_willis
<jolo1234>  hey i have xp - Kubuntu dual boot, but how do i get into my pc bios now?
<TonyMiii> will give it a shot
<juboba> How can I configure my desktop computer so that I can `X :2 -query MyIP` from my other computer?
<dr_willis> jolo1234:  same as you always have.. hit some key at bootup normally. the OS shouldent matter
<dr_willis> F1, Del, BS, escape.  depends on the maker.
<jolo1234> dr_willis: i don't get the prompt anymore
<jolo1234> mines f2 - f12
<dr_willis> what prompt?
<jolo1234> bios prompt to hit f12
<TonyMiii> I usually don't either but this pc here has got a built in wireless module which isnt compatible with the linux kernel
<dr_willis> the bios stuff is befor the OS even loads.  if you are refering to the 'POST' info screens.
<InstantKrimson> many modern BIOS'es hide it, you need to hit F12 anyways
<TonyMiii> and requires ndiswrapper unfortunately
<dr_willis> power up. tap F12 like a woodpecker...
<Argure> HAI. anyone good with shorewall configs and feeling like looking over config files real quick that are made by a complete tool (i.e., me)? :P
<jolo1234> dr_willis: cold boot right?
<dr_willis> jolo1234:  shoulent matter
<jolo1234> interesting.... i try again on the weekend, thanks
<blackshirt> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<notwist> TonyMiii: you can always buy a stand-alone wireless adapter via USB that supports linux
<dr_willis> found a nice USB wifi thang on amazon for $18 that gets amazing range and works with 12.10 with no tweaking. ;)
<dr_willis> actually i found several. ;)
<notwist> dr_willis: did it specify that it worked in linux or did you have to google? also theres a lot cheaper adapters than 18 bucks :)
<dr_willis> notwist:  i found one for $8  a 'dongle' but this other one for $18 was a usb cable/little box with 2 antennas and it picks up  a lot better signal strenth. ;)
<notwist> http://is.gd/cV4xM3 $11.20 incl. shipping
<dr_willis> I just searched the comments/review to see what others have had luck with in linux
<notwist> ok, cool
<dr_willis> I found a neat 'wifi thing' that you plug into your ethernet port also. :) so the pc things you are wired. but it was like $40 - made for network enabled tvs and consoles.
<dr_willis> it works decently well also.
<notwist> dr_willis: cool, that sounds like a kind of simplified router/bridge almost, pretty smart
<dr_willis> notwist:  yea thats basically what it was.  Ive not really testee how good it pcks up. My 'standard test' plyug it in - see how many of the neighbors wifi's i can detect. ;)
<samba35> how do i get X windows on windows with xming ,what i have to change in putty
<dr_willis> samba35:  I normally just run the xming 'wizard' and let it use the xmings built in putty client. Or I belive you run the xming server, then run putty and you have to check/enable the x forwarding in the putty clients settings
<dr_willis> but you dont need to use putty by itself. ;) You could use the xming wizard and have it run gnome-terminal for example
<dr_willis> if you wanted a terminal
<samba35> ok
<samba35> i have wizard can you pleae tell me how do i follow it
<JPSman> Hey there.  So I am using 12.04 and I uninstalled Unity.  How can I host a VNC remote desktop?  I can't find the old "Remote Desktop" option at all in the menus.
<dr_willis> samba35:  i dont recall it being that hard .. enter the ip of the server. tell it to run gnome-terminal.  ... hit nexct a lot ;)
<samba35> ok
<dr_willis> JPSman:  you can install 'vnc4server' or 'tightvnc' and have seperate 'hidden' vnc desktops you connec tto. that are not shared on the 'local' display. or use a vnc server like x11vnc to share the current display
<juboba> how can I configure my desktop computer to accept remote X sessions? I can log to localhost, but I can't log from remote computers in my network...
<juboba> I'm using lightdm
<dr_willis> juboba:  You mean connect to a remote pc from a local one at the lightdm login screen?
<dr_willis> like was done ages ago via xdmcp and the X query feature?
<unimaxlin> how can i insert a cron from a script..
<unimaxlin> crontab -e echo "cron entry" wq!
<unimaxlin> cron entr*
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66431/how-do-i-configure-lightdm-to-work-with-xdmcp
<juboba> dr_willis, yes
<juboba> dr_willis, I want to configure my desktop computer so that I can log from another computer
<juboba> I tried that dr_willis but I can log from localhost only
<dr_willis> you did enable the xdmcp thing on the machine you are trying to log into?
<dr_willis> not the local machine.
<juboba> dr_willis, in lightdm?
<juboba> yes
<dr_willis> thats what the guides say..  ive not messed withj xdmcp in ages
<dr_willis> i dont even recall seeing where you tell lightdm to scan/query for what machines exist on the lan
<dr_willis> night all..
<blackshirt> good night dr_willis ...
<DarkSim> Is there any good way to undo a upgrade?
<blackshirt> darksim, i have no idea
<JPSman> Thank dr_willis this is working for me now :OD
<rifter> I'm having weird freezes of the window manager since yesterday's upgrade - packages: http://pastebin.com/VqT11jDE all of a sudden I can't move windows around anymore or switch focus
<DarkSim> So I have to reinstall the OS again, pff. I will lose all my data again :/
<rifter> and I can't figure out how to restart the window manager in 12.04 or x for that matter
<rifter> I created a new user and that user has the same problem. actually what was happening just awhile ago was it froze on me, I rebooted, and no matter who I logged in as the problem started happening right away.. like once I started anything
<rifter> I don't know why it is working right now, but apparently I was able to get to xchat
<rifter> I'm not sure how to revert to the old versions either since as I recall I would have to uninstall the packages and reinstall from the cache, and uninstalling unity, etc would uninstall everything else
<rifter> when I tried going  to fvwm2, anything I tried to start gave me the spinning cursor forever. That is probably unrelated because I haven't used fvwm2 on this box yet
<rifter> or rather on this install
<rifter> I'm in classic gnome now, which was freezing too earlier.. as in as soon as I logged in and started something, but is not acting up just now
<DarkSim> Is there any way to check wether or not which programs I can save before I reinstall Ubuntu_
<rifter> DarkSim, you mean what prograks are installed or what?
<DarkSim> Because when I installed last time I made sure I had a partition where I would put all programs and files
<DarkSim> but it doesnt seem like Ubuntu put anything there to begin with, so I guess I have to overwrite everything now
<rifter> DarkSim, if reinstalling you leave your home directory your user-specific settings are kept
<DarkSim> if these are made during 12.10 and I install 12.04 would those still work?
<rifter> DarkSim, well if there is nothing on the partition there is nothing gto save. but do you mean the partition is not even formatted? is this a new install?
<DarkSim> I meant that I partitioned a disk into two sections were one is where I install ubuntu, the other one is a junkfile/app drive, but I cant choose were to install things in ubuntu so that disk is pretty useless
<TedU> hi
<rifter> DarkSim, if the partitions are made they can be used asgain, but you would not want to leave progrqams there
<TedU> This is the first time I've ever considered using Linux.  Would you give me one piece of advice?
<datruth> whats the difference between the noveau driver vs the nvidia driver 3.04?
<DarkSim> TedU: Stock up some patience, it will be needed
<Varange> hi there
<TedU> I believe I should buy a cheap used computer, so that I can take my time getting it going
<DarkSim> probably a good idea
<rifter> datruth, the closed source driver gives you 3d
<rifter> TedU, not a bad idea
<TedU> Does it matter if it's a Dell, HP, Gateway or maybe even Generic?
<datruth> rifter: so the closed source driver nvidia 3.04 gives me 3d and noveau does not?
<rifter> datruth, it also has some other proprietary features I can't think of right now
<sergii> Hi all, please if someone can help me with EXPECT in ubuntu 12.++ pls open private, It was really annoying, I really need help!!!
<rifter> datruth, noveau used not to give you 3d.. I think it still doesn't
<datruth> rifter: proprietary features in the nvidia driver 3.04 or noveau?
<belgianguy> I just enrolled in a beta of some sort, and am experiencing crashes, where do I find the version of the graphics driver (AMD/ATI Catalyst)
<datruth> rifter: gotcha
<mmonat> cal
<rifter> datruth, the closed source one gives proprietary features, yeah
<datruth> Does ubuntu boot without an xorg.conf?
<sergii> People, someone knows how i can do script for example sudo apt-get ... and do it automatic? sending password
<rifter> TedU, no it should not matter, especially with a desktop
<datruth> rifter: anyway I can fix my screen brightness keys without using an xorg.conf whenever I do I'm unable to use chrome
<rifter> TedU, laptops can be tricky, but brand doesn't matter there, either.. it's a matter of what is supported on it
<DarkSim> Time to reinstall whole OS again :(
<sergii> really anyone cant help me?
<fishcooker> hii everyone
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1416741/
<rifter> datruth, it defaults to not having an xorg.conf I believe
<sergii> why 1700 people there if nobodys want help?
<lcabreza2>  sergii: whats your issue ? how can we help you ?
<rifter> datruth, I'm not sure about getting your screen brightness keys on your keyboard working.... never been down that road
<sergii> i pm u
<TedU> OK !  Thanks for the advice !  I guess I can find a cheapy somewhere.  Hell, I pulled this unit out of a dumpster a few years ago !  Happy Holidays !
<TedU> Bye
<rifter> sergii, what did you need help with?
<sergii> lcabreza2 I open PM
<sergii> with
<sergii> EXPECT or something
<ProfessorBacon> plarp
<sergii> to help auto response
<sergii> i wanna do this on bash script: sudo apt-get ....
<fishcooker> i've problem with my device
<fishcooker> bluetooth device
<rifter> sergil what are you starting?
<sergii> I want to do it automatic, sending password
<rifter> sergil you need expect to send passwiords
<sergii> ye i know
<sergii> but i cant do it
<sergii> dont works
<sergii> :S
<FloodBot1> sergii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1416749/
<rifter> sergil you can change /etc/sudoers to not require one, or use ssh with keys
<sergii> i should do it with expect
<sergii> but i cant write command with expect
<rifter> sergii, expect can be tricky.. it's been years since I used it.. I used perl with the expect module when I did
<nsahoo> can I install a package for ubuntu precise on ubuntu quantal?
<rifter> sergii, there's some info on expect online, and an oreilly book.. I think it is called exploring expect
<sergii> oks
<sergii> mi console returns this:
<sergii> invalid command name "sudo"     while executing "sudo mkdir abrirrrrr"     (file "./aja.sh" line 3)
<rifter> sergii, expect responds to promots with commands,m that's how it works. there is a way to get it to let you type after, but I forget what I did for that
<fishcooker> should i install new kernel
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1416749/
<rifter> sergii, that's weird.. maybe sudo is not in the path at that point? it works from the command line right?
<sergii> sec
<raven> is there a channel for SYSRESCCD?
<rifter> nsahoo, poaaibly. depends on the package, and mixing versions can have funny results
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sergii> I dont know because i dont know how it should be writed, i tryed as i found on internet
<sergii> but nothings works
<lcabreza2> sergii: sorie i can't help you ..
<raven> is there a channel for SYSRESCCD?
<k1l_> !alis | raven
<ubottu> raven: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rifter> sergii, I mean when you use the command sudo from the terminal does it work
<leo_> !list
<ubottu> leo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sergii> rifter read PM if u can please
<rifter> sergii, ok sorry I missed it I will look now
<belgianguy> hmm trying to reinstall the ati drivers
<Will9455> I am running a dual boot Ubuntu/windows 7 pro system.  About once a day for no reason when i am on the Ubuntu side my system restarts with no waring just shuts off
<Will9455> Is there a log i can find or use to stop this
<belgianguy> but after removing them with a apt-get purge script I found, the installer still detects it
<belgianguy> I could force an install, but if even the installer does not recommend it
<belgianguy> I don't dare to restart either
<BluesKaj> Will9455,  /var/log , probly system.log or similar
<Will9455> I did that, I have reformated the system serveral times because sometimes it wont boot into anything
<Will9455> It is a fresh install.  I do a majority of my work through RDP and teamviewer.  I am just wondering the cause, hence looking for the log file
<Will9455> Hanks Blue
<Will9455> Thanks
<Will9455> No system.log or anything similiar.  humm
<tre> Will 'apt-get download => apt-cache --important depends $package' download updated packages and will dependencies correct?
<tre> I need to download packages without installing but cannot do this for packages which already installed on my machine
<datruth> rifter: thanks for the info all is working now
<Will9455> apt-get download => apt-cache --important depends $package
<Will9455> bash: apt-cache: Permission denied
<Will9455> cd home
<tre> Will9455 it is not correct cmd I just wrote it in simpel way. Here is script for russian localized ubuntu => http://paste.kde.org/621596/48864711/
<datruth> how can I make my panel bar smaller?
<Zftorn> so I bought this USB headset
<Zftorn> and my cat torn apart the cable
<Zftorn> how can I fix this shit ?
<Zftorn> just use tin ?
<tre> Zftorn: kill the cat
<bazhang> Zftorn, ##hardware  , and not cursing here
<tre> just use shotgun
<bazhang> tre, stop that
<tre> ok
<Zftorn> k bazhang.
<mietze_kotze> Hi everyone. Since I have installed compat-wireless 2012-12-06 my internal wirleess card (bcm43225) is not shown anymore. the former driver (broadcom-sta) is shown as installed but inactive. is there the possibility to get the both working? because i need the compat wireless for another stick.
<locojay1> hi i am getting when running 12.10, 12.04 (Unable to find medium containing a live system) running on xen
<read> could anyone help me learn how to paste my system log on pastebin through cli?
<bazhang> read install pastebinit
<bazhang> then command | pastebinit
<read> I installed it last night bashang but I don't remeber how to use it
<read> bazhang: I installed it last night but I don't remeber how to use it
<bazhang> read | <pipe> the command to pastebinit
<guyvdb> Hi, I am running KUbuntu 12.10. I am trying to get hplip working correctly with foo2zjs. When I print I get the following error in syslog. Any ideas?  colord-sane: io/hpmud/musb.c 2066: Invalid usb_open: Permission denied
<read> what is the command that i input prior to piping it bazhang?
<bazhang> read what command do you wish to pastebin
<bazhang> !crosspost > guyvdb
<ubottu> guyvdb, please see my private message
<read> bazhang I want to see my system log because my newly installed ubuntu is acting up
<read> bazhang: the letter e doesn't show up properly.
<bazhang> read where / which system log
<read> bazhang: i'm not sure what is called but last night I was in this channel getting helped to fix my ubuntu. My ubuntu freezes after login. So they wanted to see my system log
<read> bazhang: the result came out with something like this 'X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 [    20.497] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-30-generic x86_64 Ubuntu [    20.497] Current Operating System: Linux oem-ubuntu 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 [    20.497] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic root=UUID=307dbb1e-ec9d-4641-9c47-987743f3333d ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7 [ 
<read> bazhang: it was a long page that pasted into pastebin
<bateer> hi
<read> bazhang: u know what i am referring to?
<bazhang> read , sorry no idea
<bateer> hi
<bateer> friend
<bazhang> bateer, hi
<bazhang> bateer, ubuntu support question?
<bateer> wow,i'm happy
<bazhang> !ot | bateer
<ubottu> bateer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<read> bazhang: do you know of any website that shows you how to paste on bin from the CLI?
<k1l_> !pastebinit | read
<ubottu> read: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> read I just told you
<bazhang> read   cat   /path/to/log/ | pastebinit
<bateer> I'm from kazakhstan
<bazhang> bateer, this is NOT the chat channel
<DJones> bateer: Do you have an Ubuntu support question, this channel is support only, not for general chat
<bateer> sorry
<read> Yesterday when I had the problem that my newly installed ubuntu 12.10 would freeze after login, now when the computer boots after the grub it goes straight into a command line. How can I fix this?
<Argure> what happens when you run $ startx
<Argure> ?
<locojay1> i got the 12.10 iso from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop so no idea why i get (Unable to find a medium containing a live file system)
<read> argure: i get the message 'servr terminated with error (1) closing file.
<read> argure: xinit: giving up
<locojay1> have beean following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenProposed : Manually installing an HVM Guest VM
<read> Argure: xinit: unable to connect to X server: connection refused
<read> argure: server error
<shadow98> how do you set 12.10 to login to unity 2d only
<shadow98> from command line
<Argure> read: try $ xinit
<Argure> see if that actually *starts*
<read> Argure: same error message
<k1l_> Argure: dont use startx
<k1l_> Argure: read sudo service lightdm start (or restart)
<Argure> hey, I haven't used an Ubuntu desktop since 8.04 :p
<DJones> shadow98: The last I heard, unity 2d had been dropped from 12.10 (it could have changed before the final release though) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/unity-2d-removed-from-ubuntu-12-10
<Argure> read: do you happen to be using an nvidia card?
<Argure> and if so, which one?
<k1l_> Argure: start the X with the dm, lightdm is now the dm in ubuntus
<shadow98> DJones: what the heck...i guess i need a different distro now days...i remote into my PC all the time...and this new version sucks for working remote on slower connections
<Krywk> Hey guys
<Krywk> I'm having kind of a problem here...
<Krywk> I can't access other ttys
<k1l_> read: "sudo restart lightdm " should be the command
<k1l_> read: but you can tell us what you did before it doesnt start anymore. install smth? removed? etc.
<indicator> Omg... I updated (which I really didn't want to do), rebooted, and now I get a grub rescue shell
<indicator> please help
<zZommm> anyone using kvm here? I'm having trouble with throttling disk access by a VM... whatever I set with virsh blkdeviotune it blocks the guest totally.
<k1l_> read: and what say the logs? .xsession-errors in home and dmesg
<indicator> I tried to boot from the livecd and just mount my device, but sadly, it's not mountable or anything like that
<Krywk> Guys
<read> for 'sudo restart lightdm' it says 'restart: unknown instance:
<Krywk> I can't access any TTY
<Krywk> I just get a black screen
<Krywk> what do I do? :/
<bazhang> !repeat | Krywk
<ubottu> Krywk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<read> kil: for 'sudo restart lightdm' it says 'restart: unknown instance:
<grimeton> http://google.com/pacman
<shadow98> DJones: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134346/why-is-unity-2d-being-discontinued
<bazhang> grimeton, whats that
<read> Argure: i installed nvidia-current-update before this problem occured.
<k1l_> read: which ubuntu is it exactly?
<Argure> do you know if your card has Optimus technology?
<Argure> and if not, which card are you using?
<read> k1l how do i get the .xsession-errors
<k1l_> read: "lsb_release -a | pastebinit"
<read> k1l: is ubuntu 12.10
<k1l_> read: "pastebinit .xsession-errors"
<k1l_> read: then why is there no lightdm? try with start instead of restart
<indicator> ....... I ran blkid on all of my known partitions and NOTHING is returned... Why did these updates destroy my system?!?! :(((((((
<ikonia> "sudo blkid"
<read> k1l: the website is http://past.ubuntu.com/1416869
<indicator> ikonia, I'm root on the shell....
<faLUCE>  hi, is there an irc client with english syntax checker plugin or option?
<ikonia> indicator: pastebin the output of just the command blkid
<ikonia> indicator: how / why are you root
<read> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1416869
<k1l_> read: ok. did you try start instead of restart with lightdm?
<read> k1l: what was the command again?
<indicator> ikonia, dude..... read. there's NO OUTPUT
<k1l_> read: "sudo start lightdm " should be the command
<indicator> and I'm root because I cannot get into my system, thus I must use a livecd
<indicator> and of course, I'm root so I can actually navigate
<Pici> indicator: The folks here are trying to help you, mind the attiude please.
<ikonia> indicator: good luck working it out on your own
<read> k1l: that works but it ends at starting cpu interrupts balancing daemon and the curso just keeps blinking
<indicator> I guess I must compensate for your fallbaks? :\
<k1l_> read: what did you do before that system stopped working?
<read> the last thing i did was install nvidia-current-updates and then the computer froze
<Argure> does your nvidia card have Optimus technology?
<Argure> that would explain a lot, tbh ;)
<indicator> ikonia, does that mean you have no idea where to start or that I should basically submit to your lacking of comprehension, re-evaluating every single step I've already performed, suggested as reference considering that point I'm at now, or just continue dabbling around in halt?
<read> Argure: I don't know, how do i find out?
<Argure> what is your nvidia card?
<Argure> i.e., which type? :o)
<ikonia> indicator: no, it means I don't want to help someone with the attitude,
<indicator> ikonia, there's not much of an attitude, you're just misinterpreting my motives
<indicator> ikonia, sorry if I made you feel uncomfortable
<Argure> read: run $ lspci | grep VGA
<ikonia> indicator: I have no idea/interst in your motives, I just needed to get info to help you
<indicator> ikonia, so you want the output of blkid /dev/sdb[1-5], there
<indicator> there's none...
<ikonia> indicator: no thank you, as I said, I'm not interested,
<indicator> then why did you suggest?
<indicator> wtf
<ikonia> indicator: that's not what I suggested you do
<ikonia> indicator: please re-read what I suggested you do
<VT1990> Is their any ETA on a fix for the ethernet/wifi problems that numerous people are having?
<ikonia> and good luck
<indicator> <ikonia> indicator: pastebin the output of just the command blkid
<bazhang> VT1990, whats the bug number
<indicator> there's NO output
<ikonia> indicator: yes, nowhere did I mention /dev/sdb[1-5] or anything else, just blkid on it's own
<VT1990> I will copy and paste the link, hold a sec.
<indicator> literally, just get a new line
<ikonia> good luck
<read> k1l: the .xsession-errors is 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/1416889/'
<indicator> Pici, am I in the wrong here?
<indicator> Am I doing something wrong?
<VT1990> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2088907 << Thats my issue alone. I noticed a lot of people are having similar problems.
<bazhang> VT1990, let me take a look, just a moment
<VT1990> Thank you very much.
<zolgar> How do I access the repository to download display drivers?
<mehdi> hello, could any one help with xubuntu, i'm lost !
<read> Argure: the message is '04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 08a0 (rev a3)
<Argure> that would be a 320M
<Argure> commonly a laptop card
<Argure> am I correct?
<Pici> indicator: What?
<bazhang> !info r8168-dkms | VT1990
<ubottu> VT1990: r8168-dkms (source: r8168): dkms source for the r8168 network driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.031.00-1 (quantal), package size 82 kB, installed size 630 kB
<read> Argure: what you mean? are u asking if i'm using a laptop?
<VT1990> Thanks baz.
<rifter> anyone know what the application is that gives the alt-tab switching for gnome? I detailed my current problems earlier but I guess no one was sure what to make of it. In any case in unity alt-tab was not working and I am in classic gnome and it does not work there either
<Argure> I'm trying to figure out what graphics card you are using, as newer nvidia cards (with Optimus technology) are infamous for causing problems with the desktop manager
<Argure> :)
<bazhang> rifter, yes, its an extension for gnome-shell
<read> Argure: oh, so what is your conclusion from the information I provided?
<bazhang> rifter, there is also one that does the alt-tab coverflow
<Argure> well if lspci doesn't show an intel card along with your nvidia card I'm guessing you're not using that
<Argure> okay
<kracekumar> Is this  the right place to discuss Ubuntu Lens Api help ?
<Argure> try $ sudo aptitude show xserver-xorg
<read> Argure: well, I am using a macbook and that runs on an intel card
<Argure> and while you're at it, do the same for $ sudo aptitude show xinit
<rifter> bazhang, dunno what you mean by (c)overflow.. is there maybe a log I an check to see if the app crashed or a way to restart it
<indicator> Pici, nothing... that dude just doesn't know how to help.. I thought I was being rude or something, so I just wanted your feedback as I thought you may have been an op watching my behavior
<shadow98> trying to enable auto-login = http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/enable-auto-login-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<zolgar> How do I access the repository to download the latest nvidia driver?
<shadow98> this did not working
<Daxter> mehdi: what exactly do you need heklpwith
<Argure> read: if you aptitude shows you have both packages installed, try $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<belgianguy> I've had to cold boot a few times from a system hang
<belgianguy> where can I find out what caused it?
<Daxter> zolgar: the latest nvdiai driver is on nvidia's website, its not in a repo.
<shadow98> trying to enable auto-login = http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/enable-auto-login-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/ <<<<----- this did not work....when im on the login screen my name is there not my username...should I just use the name or username?
<belgianguy> I just updated my gfx drivers, so they are suspect #1
<read> Argure: message is 'aptitude: command not found
<bazhang> rifter, coverflow is a 3D representation showing the various windows and cycles them, alt-tab can be checked and unchecked via the tweak tool app that works with gnome-shell
<Argure> o.o
<Argure> $ sudo apt-get show xserver-xorg
<Argure> then
<Argure> :)
<ceil> what's ubuntu 12.10 called? trying to do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot with the current version...
<zolgar> Daxter: Okay then, thanks man =]
<bazhang> !12.10 | ceil
<ubottu> ceil: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<read> Argure: E: invalid operation show
<ceil> bazhang: so it'd use quantal_i386? cheers o/
<rifter> bazhang, oh ok.. so there is a tweajk tool app that determines if the regular alt-tab app is going to be responding or whatever? do you know how to get to that
<Argure> eh
<Argure> just run $ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xinit
<Argure> make sure both are installed
<locojay1> using 11.10 i get the same error
<bazhang> rifter, sure, just install from the repos
<Argure> and $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> gnome-tweak-tool   is the package name rifter
<rifter> bazhang, ah okay so it's a separate app.. I'll look for it.. thanks
<rifter> bazhang, oh thanks
<read> Argure: end message is '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Argure> okay, and $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Argure> ?
<read> Argure: no such file or directory
<Argure> well
<Argure> there's your problem :P
<read> Argure: lol, what is the problem?
<Argure> your xorg.conf doesn't exist, let me check real quick how to recreate that file.
<Argure> Do you have the package xserver-xorg-core installed ?
<read> Argure: by using the command 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core' ?
<rifter> bazhang, hmm I don't see anything about alt-tabbing in gnome-tweak-tool.. there was a plugins thingie but that was blank. it seems weird for alt-tab to no longer be supported in gnome by default, and not configurable anywhere else, but ok
<Argure> read: yes
<bazhang> rifter, you are in gnome-shell?
<joapuipe> Hi. I'm having problems to login to Ubuntu. When I try to login through lightdm, the login screen keeps coming back. I tried to add a test user through the console, but it does not work either. Any suggestion?
<read> Argure: message says '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded
<read> Argure: how can i find out what is that 1 not upgraded?
<rifter> bazhang, I guess so.. I mean I picked "classic gnome" when I logged in. I'm having a lot of window manager problems since the updates to compiz and unity yesterday
<shadow98> anybody know how i reset all compiz settings back to default
<read> joapuipe: I have that same issue. After having that issue now I boot directly into command prompt
<shadow98> i messed up things with the compiz config settings manager
<bazhang> rifter, classic gnome would be gnome-panel aka fallback session
<Argure> read: apt-get dist-upgrade should show all packages but it's a potentially destructive command and I wouldn't recommend it.
<diverdude> How do i restart the network manager from console?
<rifter> bazhang, so gnome-panel is supposed to do the alt-tabbing?
<Argure> however, try $ X -config ~/xorg.conf
<joapuipe> read: I'm installing GNOME to see if it's a Unity or LightDM problem...
<read> I tried all installing lightdm and I didn't have any luck
<joapuipe> Does anyone know which logs should I look at?
<metaphysician> "Ubuntu Spyware: What to Do?" http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<joapuipe> I updated the kernel and other packages yesterday, does anyone know how to get a list of the packages installed/updated at some specific day?
<jrib> !adlens | metaphysician
<ubottu> metaphysician: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<jrib> metaphysician: and honestly, that article is just fud
<read> Argure: that command gives me your kernel header for kernel 3.50-19-generic cannot be found
<Argure> read: if recreating the xorg.conf does not resolve it, I would recommend trying $ drakx11
<rifter> bazhang, is there a log from gnome that might tell me what has crashed?
<shadow98> ok i figured that out...
<Argure> joapuipe: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shadow98> compiz settings manager all options are greyed out...
<read> Argure: the final message is Setting up linux-image-generic (3.5.0.19.22) ...
<joapuipe> Argure: thanks
<joapuipe> Looks like it's a Unity problem.
<joapuipe> I installed gdm and gnome
<joapuipe> and tried to login using gdm + unity and it failed to
<joapuipe> but it did loged in to Gnome
<metaphysician> jrib: what do you meand 'fud'? It is a serious thing.
<diverdude> How do i restart the network manager from console?
<mustu> hi, how I can use netfilter to force a specific protocol traffic to exit through a specific interface?
<metaphysician> s/meand/mean/
<read> Argure: just type drakx11
<rifter> joapuipe, if you look at /var/log/apt, there is a term.log and a history.log. both of those will show you packages installed on a given day
<Argure> read: yes
<jrib> metaphysician: I'd love to discuss it with you in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want.  Do you have a support question?  I assumed you just wanted to know how to disable the amazon search.
<joapuipe> rifter: thanks
<read> Argure: it says drakx11: command not found
<k1l_> Argure: that is no ubuntu tool
<rifter> joapuipe, ah man.. I am having unity problems too since yesterday when there was an update
<Argure> k1l_: which one is the ubuntu equivalent again? :P
<Argure> nvidia-config? :o
<rifter> Argure, nvidia-config will set the configuration for a system that has the proprietary nvidia driver installed
<rifter> Argure, resolution, sync, performance settings, etc
<Argure> if anything it seems his xorg.conf is missing from etc
<diverdude> How do i restart the network manager from console?
<Argure> and X -configure should recreate it in /root
<k1l_> nvidia xconfig Argure
<read> Argure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1416931/
<mac_> somebody help me..i install lighdm in ubntu minimal..i got login manager..but i can not log into system..
<k1l_> Argure: you dont need a xorg.conf
<k1l_> since ages :/
<mac_> please help meeeeeeeeeee
<shadow98> compiz settings manager options are greyed out
<shadow98> any ideas
<read> Argure: you see the message Fatal error: no screen found?
<bateer> I want to find a new friend, I know this place is not chat, but I will only in this way looking for foreign friends, would like to make friends with me?
<bateer> I want to find a new friend, I know this place is not chat, but I will only in this way looking for foreign friends, would like to make friends with me?
<bateer> I want to find a new friend, I know this place is not chat, but I will only in this way looking for foreign friends, would like to make friends with me?
<FloodBot1> bateer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Argure> yeah, and as far as I know that indicates a missing or disfunctional xorg.conf
<shadow98> i found answer - If you unselect the option Automatic plugin sorting in CCSM’s preference window (in Plugin list tab), the options will be grayed out in the main window.
<k1l_> read: run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" after that is done succesfully remove the nvidia driver you isntalled before
<k1l_> !ot | bateer
<ubottu> bateer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mstenta> Hey all, this might not be the best place to ask, but someone here probably knows: I'm monitoring a web server using Munin. On my memory graph, it shows a green line representing "Committed memory" that is consistently above the top of the real memory.  What does this mean?
<bateer> k1l
<k1l_> mstenta: you are using swap or shared ram for your ram demand
<read> k1l how do I remove nvidia driver I installed previously?
<bazhang> bateer, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MaynardWater> Hi, I have been trying to use openvpn to vpn into a network. It appears that the vpn connection is successful with "Initialization sequence complete" after I run "sudo openvpn --config blah.opvn", but I am still unable to ssh into any of the network machines, does anyone have any advice on how to trouble shoot?
<read> k1l: i did what you said beside removing nvidia bc I don't know how to
<bateer> #ubuntu??
<k1l_> read: "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current-updates"
<bazhang> bateer, NO    #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> bateer: Type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" without the quotes, that is more of a general chat channel
<bateer> Taught me
<read> k1l: failure to match apple Inc. with LENOVO.
<k1l_> read: what?
<Nach0z> ?
<read> k1l: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-c.5.0-19-generic
<read> k1l: i'm posting the message the prompt leaves
<k1l_> "dpkg -l |grep nvidia|pastebinit"
<read> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1416956/
<mstenta> k1l_: thanks for the reply. I can see in top and in Munin that my swap usage is minimal (about 50 mb)… so maybe it's the "shared" memory you mentioned? I'm not familiar with that, but I'll look into it. thanks!
<k1l_> read: "sudo apt-get remove nvidia*"
<xwalk> Currently setting up my partitions to have /home on a SSD with symlinks to directories on a spinner that will contain bigger files such as movies, pictures, music etc. Currently running an edited version  of this command: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving#Copy_.2BAC8-home_to_the_New_Partition. I'm using brackets in my command to specify certain directories to be copied, but it seems to be copying everything regard
<xwalk> less.
<read> k1l: processing triggers for man-db ..
<k1l_> read: then remove/rename the xorg.conf with "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup1"
<k1l_> read: yes, give him some time
<read> k1l: so 2 were removed
<k1l_> after that do reboot, that should boot up with the nouveau driver
<k1l_> i have to leave for a now, so good luck.
<read> k1l: mv: cannot stat /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<read> k1l: thanks for what you could help me with
<zolgar> Hello, I'm trying to see what driver I have installed. I used `sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates' in the terminal, but I'm not sure how to check if it worked.
<myhero> Hausas: hii
<Hausas> myhero, hi
<Hausas> But i'm busy
<read> can anyone else help me to continue where k1l left off?
<Hausas> ok, gotta go
<myhero> Hausas: can u help setup up ftp of laptop with android over wifi ?
<myhero> Hausas: ohh ok no problem
<myhero> MonkeyDust: can u help with ftp ?
<nilla> I have a billion problems with my new Ubuntu install. I'm coming from Linux Mint, Debian Edition, and I changed because I wanted Steam to work. Now nothing works and what does works in stupid ways. I don't know how much of this is just technical issues or how much of it is seriously flawed design mentalities, but I'll start from the beginning if anyone is willing to help.
<read> Argure: what k1l did by removing nvidia* helped bc now I can boot into the regular ubuntu. But now I still have the problem where my os freezes when I boot after the login screen
<zolgar> How do I run as root?
<nilla> First off, I didn't know what the music player was, and since there was no music in the music tab, it took me a while to find the music player
<erictr1ck> what does SWT stand for in the systray-whitelist?
<nilla> I thought it would use Banshee, it uses something that is not Banshee, and I found it by messing with the audio button.
<nilla> It immediately started scanning my library and instantly started giving me a bunch of errors
<b14d3> zolgar: You can do line by line by typing sudo if you have permissions, or you can set the mode by typing sudo su
<nilla> I don't have a copy of them but it was something along the lines of "Sorry, Ubuntu is having trouble!" or something like that
<nilla> I couldn't close the program, so I went into another console and killed it manually
<nilla> that somehow restarted the computer
<nilla> I also couldn't get root unless I logged in and used sudo su
<nilla> that's just annoying
<xwalk> Really starting to consider a fresh install and just using my backups. I hate storage.
<nilla> I don't know what half the programs are on this thing, and I can't find even an IRC client
<nilla> I installed one but it said that I had unmet dependencies, so I forced the install (I dont know why irssi would require dependencies but there you are)
<nilla> everything is slow
<nilla> everyting is a hassle to use
<zolgar> b14d3:  im confused as to what that means. I open up a terminal, sh <file here> and it telles me I must run it as root to install (its an nvidia driver)
<nilla> nothing makes any sense in this os
<FloodBot1> nilla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nilla> I will NEVER reccomend Ubuntu to new people
<b14d3> zolgar: That's fine, instead of sh <file> type sudo sh <file>. Assuming that your account has the permissions, it will ask for your password (if you have one). Type that in and you should be good.
<nilla> If I recommended Ubuntu to new linux users they would go straight back to Windows because it's all "pretty" and no functionality whatsoever. It's as though this entire distro had its decisions made by designers, aka the stupidest people in the world to trust with a functioning OS.
<b14d3> nilla: I'm sorry you're having problems, but everyone was new at one point. I'm not even fantastic.
<jrib> nilla: keep in mind this channel is for support.  What is your support question?
<zolgar> b14d3: That worked pretty much. Its just telling me I need to close an 'X server' now. Whats that?
<nilla> I am not new. I have been using linux for years and this is by far the worst iteration of Ubuntu I've used. I remember 3 or 4 years ago Ubuntu was really great. I don't even know how to do ANYTHING on this thing, how can I expect NEW people to use it?
<nilla> Anyway, that's my gripe. I hate everything about it. Bye.
<b14d3> zolgar: Unfortunately, I'm not sure. You may have to ask someone else. My knowledge is very limited, but I thought I could at least help you run that command as root.
<read> after fixing my nvidia problem now my computer freezes right after I login into ubuntu 12.10. What can I do to prevent the freeze?
<argove> can anyone recommend a good pdf reader on ubuntu (ideally that supports highlighting)
<jsn> I have a ubuntu laptop with only a USB cable. I want to move files from the laptop to my new machine (it's my svn repo)
<argove> jsn: no network between them?
<read> after fixing my nvidia problem now my computer freezes right after I login into ubuntu 12.10. What can I do to prevent the freeze?
<Nach0z> sounds like you didn't fix your nvidia :P
<jsn> argove: Sorry, nope.
<argove> just to be clear -- neither machine can access the internet, and the machines can't talk to eachother, right?
<mac_> i can not login in my ubuntu
<mac_> reboune to login manager
<mac_> when i put my pass login succesfully bu rebounce to login manager
<DarkSim> I accidentally chose Swedish on my Ubuntu installation, I tried to change it back into English but some places like the software centre titles and descriptions are still in swedish
<Zogot> Hello All. I'm looking to getting the Acer Aspire One D270 that uses the Intel Atom N2600 (which has the onboard Intel GMA 3600).  Browsing around the net, I find a lot of threads about poor support for the PowerVR GMA 3600, although a few lines about it being fixed in ubuntu 12.10.  Has it been fixed, or is it still a processor/gfx component I should avoid if I wish to have higher than 800x600
<Zogot> or the ability to watch videos?
<mindbreaker> hey guys ... i have to configure a vpn server and i get a connection already and a ip address etc., but i can't access other devices/services that are in that vlan .. can anyone help me? pls :)
<Zael> imo, you should try to avoid cpu/gpu combos completely and if you can avoid on-board graphics all together
<mindbreaker> it's an openvpn server
<LordDeath> what do you guys think about this? https://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<LordDeath> "If you ever recommend or redistribute GNU/Linux, please remove Ubuntu from the distros you recommend or redistribute."
<jrib> LordDeath: #ubuntu-offtopic; support only here
<LordDeath> ok
<jsn> If I plug a USB wire into my ubuntu laptop, can I mount it as a USB drive?
<read> after fixing my nvidia problem now my computer freezes right after I login into ubuntu 12.10. What can I do to prevent the freeze?
<b14d3> jsn: Is it feasible, given the amount of data you want to transfer, to use a flash drive or external hard drive?
<Zogot> Zael: I am mainly going to be using it on long public transportation I have for a new job.  Something I can work on for the few hours I am on my journey
<Zogot> Zael: Specs, ability and so on isn't a huge requirement, moreso that it wont burn my leg and that it can run ubuntu (or any other distro)
<b14d3> Zogot: I'm still with Zael on it. If you follow what he said, the video playback will be smoother. I've had issues with it in the past.
<Zogot> b14d3, Zael, anything you can recommend within the same pricepoint (250-300 euros)
<b14d3> I'd have to do some looking, which I can't while at work :\ Apologies.
<TheWeatherGuy> @find kernel
<bibi23> Hi, when using the "top" command, is there a way to search for a process by its name, I can't find anything when typing "h" for help. thx
<jrib> bibi23: htop might me easier to use but let me check top
<jrib> bibi23: you can use L in top
<Abhijit> bibi23, if you want to look for firefox proces you can also use top | grep fire
<Abhijit> jrib, i wont find any option acalled -L or -l in man top?
<jrib> Abhijit: just pressing L in top's interactive interface will let one search
<Abhijit> ok
<bibi23> Abhijit: that's what I've tried first, but it didn't work, I don't think it's possible as top doesn't output anything to standard output, but it's kind of a program I guess
<jrib> Abhijit: you can go to manpage section about "SEARCHING"
<Abhijit> bibi23, i just tested it. it works here
<Abhijit> jrib, ok. thanks
<jrib> bibi23: maybe we should ask, what do you actually want to accomplish?
<bibi23> Abhijit: ah yes you're right it works, I just had to wait at it's not immediate
<Abhijit> right.
<jrib> bibi23: might want to use "top -b | grep firefox" for batch mode
<bibi23> jrib: I just wanted to find a process by its name in order to kill it
<jrib> bibi23: any reason you don't kill it by name with pkill?
<bibi23> jrib: well I don't exactly know the full name but just a part of it
<jrib> bibi23: that's fine
<jrib> bibi23: pkill accepts a pattern
<bibi23> jrib: ah great I didn't know, I'm going to check the doc thx
<jrib> bibi23: otherwise I would just use "ps -ef" instead of top and grep that output.  Or if you want something interactive, you can use htop (it lets you select a row and kill it straight from htop)
<jiffe98> what's the difference between a normal boot sequence and booting after ubuntu froze during boot?  the font seems to be a different size and I'm thinking that is contributing to why the second boot always works
<bibi23> jrib: I've just installed htop, I can filter and kill from here, that's perfect for a beginner like me, thx
<jrib> bibi23: ok if you want more options... you might try "gnome-system-monitor" if you have a gui.  And finally, if you're trying to click a graphical application, you can run "xkill" and then just click on the application
<bibi23> jrib: yes it was a graphical application, but usually when it doesn't respond and I try to close it, there is a window telling me do you want to quit it (IIRC it's called brute quit or force quit), here it didn't happen so I had to kill it through htop
<jrib> bibi23: k
<lab> I am trying to setup grub from a live cd. However, 'grub' from a terminal says "command not found". Am I not supposed to be able to run grub from a live cd?
<W|cKeD> i tried to kill a process not once but many times just wonderin after ityped sudo kill PID the process itself gone for just a seconds then came back again :(
<Abhijit> lab, grub-install /dev/sdX
<Abhijit> lab, oh wait
<Abhijit> lab,  by trying to setup you mean you are trying to modify existing grub or want to restore lost grub?
<lab> Abhijit, even if /dev/sdX is a windows partition? (I have deleted the linux partition on this drive, and now want to only boot windows)
<Abhijit> lab, you are delted linux and want only windows then restore windows mbr?
<b14d3> W|cKeD: What process?
<W|cKeD> b14d3, .ruby.bin
<Xotix> hi, I installed ubuntu on a vm. I alo installed samba during the installation. now I can't find /etc/init.d/samba, i just can find /etc/init.d/smbd but I don't know if this is a shortcut for samba.
<lab> Abhijit, I tried that process (fixmbr  from the windows Repair prompt), but it didn't seem to work. Everything is still definitely in tact though, because I have another drive that has the boot loader setup to boot the windows partition in question, and it still boots
<aubreypwd> I am having an issue where all my windows are going grey, I can't access them, click on anything. Mouse still moves and I can CTRL+ALT F2 to get a terminal to sudo reboot. It just happens suddenly in Ubuntu 3d, not in 2d (so far)
<b14d3> Xotix: smbd is the right directory, if memory serves. It's not a shortcut, they just changed some of their local software infrastructure.
<MonkeyDust> Xotix  type file [filename] to find if it's a shortcut
<Abhijit> lab, I am not sure if you can really install and use grub without /boot partition of linux. ask for help in ##windows
<MonkeyDust> find out*
<Xotix> MonkeyDust ubuntu server 12.10 64, where can I look up the changes? it links to /lib/init/upstart-job
<aubreypwd> I am having an issue where all my windows are going grey, I can't access them, click on anything. Mouse still moves and I can CTRL+ALT F2 to get a terminal to sudo reboot. It just happens suddenly in Ubuntu 3d, not in 2d (so far)...my System has been working fine for over 5 months or so but (I think after an update) my system started doing this.
<MonkeyDust> Xotix  you mean a 'what's new' review, or see what files have changed?
<Kaveh8> hi all
<Kaveh8> i am using ubuntu 11.10 and gnome 3. my subwindows opens under the main window.
<Kaveh8> for example
<Kaveh8> http://ubuntuone.com/00cHn7NJYGjxGAyZJwHNQn
<Xotix> MonkeyDust, how ubuntu changed the origin file structure/config like they did with apache. I'm new to samba, so I'm not sure they even changed anything, I'm just assuming it.
<Nyhcjedi> Hello all, I am looking for some clarity with ubuntu 12.10 and the online accounts feature
<the_lord> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on an aspire s5, and I need to start with nodmraid the installer
<the_lord> I do it, but the device mapper starts it no matter what
<the_lord> how can I do?
<Xotix> MonkeyDust ah, I think I get it with service smbd... Needto read about that service thing. Thanks
<Kaveh8> i don't wanna opens sunwindows under the main window. what can i do? http://ubuntuone.com/00cHn7NJYGjxGAyZJwHNQn
<gmachine_24> Greetings. Is there a preferred program to run as a virtual machine - such as virtual box - or something else? This is my first effort and is mostly an educational effort (mine).
<MonkeyDust> Xotix  good luck, hope you find it
<bazhang> gmachine_24, vbox
<Nyhcjedi> gmachine I had luck with virtual box in the past
<bazhang> there's a channel #vbox  as well
<gmachine_24> bazhang, and, not to be too dense or anything, vbox=virtualbox.... ?? right?
<Nyhcjedi> anyone very familair with 12.10 online accounts feature?
<bazhang> gmachine_24, yep
<gmachine_24> ok. thanks.
<Arash> hello :)
<Kaveh8> hello Arash
<Arash> how can I change the default player of .m4a files from Movie player to rythmbox ?
<MonkeyDust> Arash  richt click on a mp
<MonkeyDust> Arash  richt click on a m4a file, properties, open with
<Kaveh8> Arash : rast kelik kon roosh, propertis, open with, bad rythmbox ro entekhab kono set as default ro bezan
<Arash> MonkeyDust I tried that but when I select multiple files It doesn't work
<Arash> It doesn't have set as default also Kaveh
<gmachine_24> Arash, do you have permissions from where you are working?
<MonkeyDust> Arash  try system setings, details
<gmachine_24> Arash, do you get error messages?
<Arash> MonkeyDust : Music : Rythmbox Video movieplayer
<Arash> Its all set
<Arash> and yet It Opens .m4a files with Movie Player
<Arash> I do
<Kaveh8> Arash boro System Setting, System Info, Set Defafault application
<Arash> non of those actually worked guys !
<Arash> It plays .m4a as a Video file ...
<Arash> by default
<Kaveh8> http://ubuntuone.com/00cHn7NJYGjxGAyZJwHNQn              anyone khnows how i can change setting of opening subwindows?
<Arash> ok I've found the solution > right click > Properties > Open with > Rythmbox > Set as Default
<Kaveh8> Arash : man ke hamoon aval goftam, movafagh bashi
<Arash> merCi kaveh jan ;)
<Kaveh8> Arash ghorbanat :D
<MonkeyDust> Arash  try xine or vlc
<unityman> I like vlc
<unityman> got to run have a good day. :P
<Kaveh8> what's the normal range for loadaverage in uptime command?
<jiffe98> my supermicro machine seems to freeze on boot occasionally, if I hard reset it, it boots fine the second time but with decreased resolution, how would I force that second state?
<Kaveh8> what's the normal range for loadaverage in uptime command?
<andybrine> afternoon
<andybrine> anyone here from the uk and have problems playing cotent on 4od?
<IdleOne> andybrine: might try #ubuntu-uk, probably more chance of finding some help there with this issue
<andybrine> thanks IdleOne
<andybrine> :)
<andybrine> has anyone come across DRM issues before?
<andybrine> there are certain sites that are right protected
<Kaveh8> \quit
<Dougie187> Does anyone want to brainstorm ideas for legitimate reasons ubuntu would try to read areas of ram owned by processes that are "not dying"?
<MonkeyDust> Dougie187  try #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support
<Dougie187> ok
<chipcash> hello all
<chipcash> question
<chipcash> I am currently running Ubuntu on a flash drive and want to know if I download something does it save it to the flash drive?
<MonkeyDust> chipcash  a live session?
<chipcash> Live?
<chipcash> sorry I am new to this
<MonkeyDust> if it's a live session, it's saved until you reboot
<chipcash> oic
<chipcash> Is there ant way of saving files to the flash?
<rumpe1> chipcash, depends. If you created it with "persistence" it will store them on the drive i guess... somewhere..
<chipcash> What is persistance?
<rumpe1> chipcash, or just mount any other partition (that isn't a ramdisk) and save the file there
<MonkeyDust> chipcash  did you select 'try ubuntu' when you booted?
<chipcash> yes
<MonkeyDust> chipcash  ok, then it's live and not saved on the flash drive
<chipcash> I want to use the flash as my computer
<rumpe1> MonkeyDust, are you sure?
<MonkeyDust> rumpe1  try it, you'll see, you can save it to some other place, tho
<chipcash> If I select default will it save it?
<chipcash> I guess I should get a cloud account
<MonkeyDust> chipcash  as rumpe1 said, guess you want 'persisent install' on the usb drive
<kapz> hipitihop, I want to know if anyone is being asked for admin password in order to install updates through update manager
<chipcash> how do I persitance install? I used Unetbootin
<MonkeyDust> kapz  yes, it's normal
<chipcash> I like the idea of carring my personal PC hardrive around in a flash drive
<MonkeyDust> chipcash  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chipcash> thank you
<kapz> MonkeyDust, but I am not being asked on my laptop, not even once! Is it safe? On the other hand on desktop I have to enter password everytime.
<MonkeyDust> kapz  two thoughts: 1- in a live session, the passowrd isnt asked    2- someone may have disabled the password for allt things apt
<b14d3> It's possible that the keyring is also allowing it access. I had mine set to do that when I used the gui
<MonkeyDust> kapz  and yes, the repos are safe (be careful if you install from outside the repos)
<kapz> MonkeyDust, eliminate scenario no.1 and 2. I am the sole user.
<kapz> oh okay that's what I wanted to know, thanks MonkeyDust :)
<MonkeyDust> kapz  then it's odd it shouldnt ask for a password
<MonkeyDust> ok :)
<kapz> yeah it is odd indeed.
<chipcash> LLL Long Live Linux
<KScorp> hi
<shadow98> dependency libx264-120 is not satisfiable <<<<<<<<<<<<--------- installing splashtop on 12.10
<shadow98> how do i fix this?
<mysterious> hi, very neat. ubuntu is greatly succeeding in pissing me off
<mysterious> Besides the major instability - which all people i know experience - The Installation is a chaos since 12.10. When I am booting the Setup stick nothing more than a slice of the desktop screen shows up... i.e.: a slice of monitor width and approx. 10 pixels height... is there a workaround for this?
<fishcooker> i've problem with my ubuntu device
<b14d3> shadow98: Try sudo apt-get install libx264-120
<KScorp> ok.it now works
<fishcooker> bluetooth device
<fishcooker> i think the kernel module not loaded
<fishcooker> is the hardware not supported
<fishcooker> asus a43sj
<shadow98> b14d3: Unable to locate package libx264-120
<b14d3> shadow98: Alright, one sec let me take a look at something
<DrManhattan> mysterious, make sure your monitor is plugged in properly.
<mysterious> DrManhattan, it is i have checked it ~5times - anyways it's a dualboot system and windows is running well
<shadow98> b14d3: thanks
<b14d3> shadow98: Going to take a shot in the dark, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libx264-120
<woozly> Guys, how to install Boost c++ library? :/ I have install it, but when I try to compile some example code from boost.org, with g++ -lboost_regex example.cpp -o boost .. I've got mass of errors :////
<woozly> I don't know how to be with it :(
<woozly> I have install it via bootstrap.sh
<DrManhattan> mysterious, that is a mystery indeed! what GPU?
<shadow98> b14d3: same thing...i know this worked on 12.04
<mysterious> DrManhattan, It is a GeForce 8800GTS 640MB RAM and has worked very well up to 12.04
<jrib> woozly: you can find the boost libraries in the repositories.  You can install them with apt.  I'm not sure what you did to install them, but if you didn't use apt, you should probably undo it
<fishcooker> asus a4sj with windows* with BT work, but not with 10.04 LTS
<DrManhattan> mysterious, on my 570, 12.04 works great with the exception of having no output between the grub menu and the first login prompt
<DrManhattan> Maybe this is the death knell for nouveau, the driver from hades
<mysterious> :/
<jrib> mysterious: is there a reason you're doing a fresh install instead of upgrading, or did I misunderstand you?
 * DrManhattan takes nouveau for a talk behind the woodshed
<mysterious> jrib, in fact i had to change the hdd and wanted to have it fresh
<mysterious> ^^
<aguadito> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UtNF-Le2L0 - Full version of Break The Taboo -- narrated by Morgan Freeman -- documentary to end the war on drugs
<jrib> !ot | aguadito
<ubottu> aguadito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> aguadito, dont paste that here
<aguadito> bazhang,  end the war on drugs, fascist
<MonkeyDust> aguadito  wrong channel
<jrib> mysterious: well you should probably file a bug, or comment on an existing one if the installer isn't working correctly.  But if you just want to get an install on there, you might use the minimal install cd, then throw in ubuntu-desktop.  Afterwards, you might still have issues with your screen, but you can work on troubleshooting from an already installed system
<Hiro`> hi all, i'm having a problem with the =emacsclient= command in the shell. I have ubuntu 12.04, with emacs 23 running and server mode switched on. When I call emacsclient from the bash shell, it throws up and error message: "emacsclient: command not found".
<Hiro`>  
<b14d3> shadow98: That's really bizarre. What did you say the software you were trying to install again was?
<jrib> mysterious: there's also some option you can select when the install cd is first starting, but I forget how.
<mysterious> hm
<compdoc> wow, netflix seems to run on Ubuntu now
<MonkeyDust> compdoc  yes, but with wine, IIRC
<compdoc> no, without wine
<mysterious> jrib, i think i'll try an alternate cd (it was completely textbased (terminal based) wasn't it?)
<jrib> mysterious: it doesn't exist anymore :)  But you can use the minimal or server
<mysterious> ;_; what are the developers doing
<jrib> !nomodeset | mysterious
<ubottu> mysterious: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jrib> mysterious: try that
<mysterious> jrib, ok
<jrib> mysterious: some pretty pictures here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing
<bjorn_> have you people tried sn0wl1nux
<jrib> !ot | bjorn_
<bjorn_> opinions?
<ubottu> bjorn_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<compdoc> ooops - maybe it is wine
<bjorn_> ok
<Hiro`> does the emacsclient command need to be installed somehow? there's no indication that this is necessary from the documentation, but it seems very odd that the shell oesn't recognise the command. it has a man page for it.
<mysterious> jrib, :D nomodeset did the trick
<jrib> mysterious: cool
<jrib> Hiro`: I don't use emacs much, but I can tell you that I have emacsclient here.  what does this return: ls /usr/bin/emacsclient*
<Hiro`> jrib: it returns the following (in green text): "/usr/bin/emacsclient.emacs23"
<jrib> Hiro`: interesting.  When you do "hash -r" in your shell, followed by "emacslcient", what happens?
<Hiro`> jrib: it returns: emacsclient: command not found
<Hiro`>  
<jrib> Hiro`: reinstall the emacs23-bin-common
<jrib> package
<woozly> Guys, I have manually remove some apt-get installed packages... and Now I want to reinstall it, but apt-get says, like: newest version installed (but I haven't it)
<woozly> how I can remove info about installed packages
<Hiro`> jrib: Sorry, I am very new to ubuntu and the shell. the command I want is: sudo apt-get reinstall emacs23-bin-common?
<MonkeyDust> Hiro`  type emacs, see what it shows
<jrib> Hiro`: yes, that should work
<mindbreaker> is there anybody who knows something about vpn server's? especially with openvpn?
<Hiro`> MonkeyDust: emacs works fine. I'm using it right now as an irc client.
<mindbreaker> i need help with configuring openvpn
<jrib> Hiro`: the postinst script for emacs23-bin-common is supposed to setup an alternative for emacsclient.  You seem to not have that for some reason even though you have /usr/bin/emacsclient.emacs23
<jrib> mindbreaker: you're more likely to get help if you just ask your actual question; if someone knows the answer they will try to help you
<Hiro`> jrib: the shell returned invalid operation when I tried "reinstall", so I ran the same command but with "install" and it returned (a bunch of stuff but the main thing seems to be): emacs23-bin-common is already the newest version.
<Hiro`>  
<jrib> Hiro`: do apt-get install --reinstall
<Hiro`> jrib: it returns: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dballester> hi to all, Ubuntu 12.04 32bits. As root I execute "update-rc.d -f mysql remove" but after reboot mysql is up and running automatically, anyone else aware of this strange behavior?
<jrib> Hiro`: sorry, I meant: apt-get install --reinstall emacs23-bin-common
<jrib> dballester: ubuntu uses upstart and mysql is an upstart script
<jrib> !upstart | dballester
<ubottu> dballester: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> dballester: you can read about disabling services in upstart at: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files
<dballester> ok, that means that we have a mix of old/new ways to manage the auto startup of "services"?
<mindbreaker> okay, i configurated a vpn server (openvpn) that is behind a nat secure router, i already get a connection and i can also ping the server with client and the other way round too .. but i can't ping other hosts that are in the same vlan as the vpn server. im a newbie in vpn configuring and i hope someone is able to halp me :)
<jrib> dballester: ideally, all the scripts would be converted to upstart now.  Sadly, that is not the case, so yes you need to check if a script exists in /etc/init .  If it does, then it's managed by upstart.
<Dulcin> I'm hoping someone can help me here: I updated to 12.10, unity is not loading anymore and after logging in I only see my wallpaper. I have tried many tutorials online to fix it, from what I gathered my ATI (legacy) drivers are slow on updating and do not support xorg 1.13 yet, so I tried removing them, but the problem seems to remain.
<Hiro`> jrib: that seems to have done it!
<confrey> hi everybody
<confrey> I need help about configuring a java applet on my web server;  the test page I did doesn't find the applet, and I don't know why
<dballester> mindbreaker, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-951733.html
<Hiro`> jrib: thanks a lot for walking me through that. cheers all.
<jrib> Hiro`: no problem
<confrey> can anybody help me?
<dballester> thanks jrib for the info
<neo1691> Hello guys!! I just ran a package update on my ubuntu 12.04 x64 and now i have a new file manager (the old one is there too) If i have a mounted a removable drive, it shows in the sidepane but when i click on it to open it, the device is unmounted. Also I automounted my windows drive whenever ubuntu starts. Whenever i click on then in the sidepane, an error message pops up saying that only root can mount them. None of these issue happens with the old file
<neo1691> manager. Any solution?
<mindbreaker> do i need an own vlan specially for vpn? i have the vpn server in the same vlan as the vpn clients get addressed
<JamesJRH> lhavelund: Hey what? I'm English.
<goddard> I am running terminator and have it setup to be displayed when pressed F12 but I am getting this error when I press F12 for the first time terminator crashed with AttributeError in get_system_focus()
<dballester> goddard> I am running terminator <- which one ? T-1000? T-X ?
<ajp>  hi all, working on a gs script that I seem to having trouble with. I'm using GhostScript's pdfwrite to reduce the size of PDF files but I'm losing ~20% of the image. pastebin: http://pastebin.com/aWQ2WB9v I'm not sure if there is an option for GS that i'm missing or using wrong
<MonkeyDust> goddard  try screen instead of terminator
<DarkSim> How do I verify the name of the harddrive with the MBR?
<rlsj99> Is this the right spot for networking questions?
<MonkeyDust> DarkSim  sudo fdisk -l   <- where the * is set
<DarkSim> MonkeyDust, thanks!
<ajp> Darksim: you can also type blkid for all the UUIDs
<llutz> MonkeyDust: that * shows "partition is marked as bootable"
<llutz> q
<llutz> it says nothing about the MBR
<rlsj99> Question about setting static IP, anyone?
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: what is it?
<rlsj99> Followed all directions, can't set static IP.  Can you help?
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: 12.1 or 12.04
<rlsj99> 12.04.1
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: did you select manual in network manager and filled correct ip/subnet/gateway
<rlsj99> Yes.  Problem there is at the end: "Save" is grayed out, tells me need to authenticate, but how?
<fas> rlsj99: run as sudo
<llutz> DarkSim: the MBR is the first sector of the first disk in system (/dev/sda most likely)
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: is there a key button somewhere?
<rlsj99> You mean "gksudo" under a terminal?  Tried that with nm-whatever, no dice.  How do I invoke the terminal manager using sudo?
<rlsj99> No key button that I could see for authentication.
<rlsj99> network manager (sorry)
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: i don't know look at apt-file search network-manager
<almoxarife> rlsj99: the command to start networkmanager is 'NetworkManager'
<rlsj99> Do that with a terminal?
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: yes.
<rlsj99> Will you be staying on-line?
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: maybe you need to install it, sudo apt-get install apt-file
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: i think it's network-manager or gnome-network-manager
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: so sudo gnome-network-manager
<Sta1ker> gnuradio anyone?
<almoxarife> !info NetworkManager
<ubottu> Package NetworkManager does not exist in quantal
<almoxarife> !file NetworkManager
<Sta1ker> gnuradio anyone?
<llutz> !anyone | Sta1ker
<ubottu> Sta1ker: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<almoxarife> !nm-applet
<Erin> is it true that so called 'surveilance' code is present in ubuntu related to amazon.com ?
<Sta1ker> gnuradio compiles BUT seems to get stuck on test 54, does anybody has a clue why?
<Sta1ker> Erin: sry, what do you mean?
<rlsj99> Are you still there?
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: i'm hear
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: ^ here
<Erin> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/12/07/1527225/rms-speaks-out-against-ubuntu
<rlsj99> Sorry, new user with Pidgin, hit wrong button.  When I type "sudo NetworkManager" it says already running.
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: because it's always running, it detects any network changes
<rlsj99> The problem is the "Save" is grayed out.  Would you mind repeating your "apt" suggestion?
<Sta1ker> Erin: sry to hear that about canonical
<Erin> Sta1ker, so am I
<Erin> Sta1ker, guess i'll need to switch to debian :-(
<Dougie187> Erin: you know that's from 2007 right?
<Sta1ker> Erin: or openbsd
<lkthomas> hey guys
<Erin> Dougie187, no its from 2012
<Dougie187> Erin: that link you posted says "Posted by Soulskill on Friday December 07, @11:39AM "
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: Erin linux from scratch is also cool
<Dougie187> Erin: ever the url has 2077 in it.
<Dougie187> err 2007
<Sta1ker> Erin: linux from scratch is also cool
<lkthomas> I am running ubuntu 12.10 with GMA500 hardware, first half of boot screen works fine after installation, after Raw EDID, screen become blank, anyone have idea why ?
<fishcooker> hello ubuntuers
<Erin> Dougie187, rofl man.... December 7th 2012
<Erin> aka TODAY
<Dougie187> Erin: Oh. Got it. I think it was December 12 2007.
<kelabot> hey guys, any idea how to secure a webserver from ping dos or ddos? and how can i track or monitor if i've been attaced?
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: there should be a lock somewhere there, i don't run it on my system because that is the first first thing i remove after pulseaudio
<Erin> Dougie187, are you stoned ?
<fishcooker> i've problem with BT connection .. this is mine
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417307/
<almoxarife> the 'tool' offers an opt-out, so, its not exactly something big brother put in to get you!
<Dougie187> Erin: No. I typically read dates as MM/DD/YY. So, 12/12/07 looks like Dec 12 2007 to me. But thanks for asking.
<janisozaur> how do i prevent aptd from running at startup?
<Erin> almoxarife, is this 'tool' only present in unity?
<almoxarife> Erin: no idea
<rlsj99> Sta1ker: But where's the lock?  The reason I want to set a static IP is because Samba apparently needs it.  The reason I want Samba is that the default networking software is strangely slow and intermittent for accessing Windows Networked machines.
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: janisozaur i think it's in /etc/init , read about upstart jobs
<Erin> almoxarife, it talks about it being present in 'dash' which is unity tigt ?
<DarkSim> Why must Burg be such a gosh darn pain to install :/
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: i've also removed network manager because i don't like programs taking to much control of things
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: i'll check for you
<janisozaur> Sta1ker, "sudo grep -rnE \\\<aptd\\\> /etc/ 2> /dev/null" finds nothing
<rlsj99> 20 years ago I understood Linux (then Unix) at that level also, or so I thought.  Of course it was simpler then.  Now I have to putter with the graphical interfaces.  When they don't work, it's question time.  The whole problem, I think, is that none of the documentation uses consistent terminology.  Just that one item you supplies, the command line name of the network manager, is impossible to find easily.
<Sta1ker> janisozaur: i think it's started by d-bus
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: thats exactly why i remove half of the things, we should start working on an vintage-linux distro
<almoxarife> rlsj99: the process name for networkmanager is 'NetworkManager' , the applet is 'nm', and if you dont want it , do a 'sudo apt-get purge networkmanager'
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: exactly as almoxarife says
<rlsj99> Thanks, but the trouble is I can't seem to make the alternative work as well as NM.  What we need, I think, is a replacement for the Unix legacy setups, especially X-terminal, and start with a new GUI having a streamlined underpinning.
<mindbreaker> does anyone know where i can ask for openvpn issues?
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: they're working on weyland now it's a complete new desktop or something similar
<almoxarife> rlsj99: a sane alternative is 'wicd' , but if you are hardwired you dont need any of it
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: what is wrong with the manual side of things without nm?
<chisholm> Has anyone run into this problem: "LZMA data corruption trigger to kernel panic", when trying to boot from the live cd either cdrom or usb?
<rlsj99> But if it's still based on X-terminal it won't really be better -- as soon as you need something a little less popular.  Can you recommend anyone who has Ubuntu working well with a home LAN?
<almoxarife> rlsj99: i have home lan, works fine
<janisozaur> !openvpn | mindbreaker
<ubottu> mindbreaker: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: i get everything working with pull and wifi radar
<rlsj99> almoxareife: Do any of the other machines on your network run a Windows OS?
<Sta1ker> gnuradio halts on test number 54 does anybody knows why?
<almoxarife> rlsj99: they do by proxy, a server runs win7 via vbox, works fine too, your issues is with the router, assign the mac's to internal ip, lazy mans static
<DarkSim> There we go, finally fixed my burg, hopefully it works now when I reboot
<almoxarife> rlsj99: type 'almo' hit tab, life should be simpler
<rlsj99> almoxarife: Yeah, I know about MAC-address security in the router, use it myself for the WiFi stull like smartphones and tablets.  But here I'm talking about a new Ubuntu installation on an i386 machine, connected by Ethernet cable.
<almoxarife> rlsj99: does this machine get ip from router via dhcp? bet it does
<rlsj99> It does now.  I've been trying for several hours to install static IP.  None of the directions work for that either.
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: i remember that static ip was not my problem with nm(and my network is completely static) it was dns stuff that made me remove nm
<almoxarife> rlsj99: i dont see where the issue is, you know how to set static at the router and at the machine
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: you can make #service network-manager stop
<rlsj99> Sta1ker: DNS works fine, along with Internet access, with DHCP.  It's the local area network that is intolerable.
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: then try to run it again
<grandMaster> Hola!
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: my network is completely custom and nm couldn't figure out what's going on
<puff> I upgraded my thinkpad t520 w/nvidia/optimus from 11.10 to 12.4 using the software updates dialog.  After several hours, the dialog said something like 27 minutes left.  Then it popped up a message about not being able to configure dmsetup.  Before I could fully read it, the screen went blank/black.  No GUI, no virtual terminals.  I let it sit for a couple hours more while I went out, in case it was still finishing those last 27
<puff> minutes.   When I got back, still blank, so I held down power button to force shutdown and reboot.  It says there's a crash report, there's a crash report icon on the menu bar, but clicking it doesn't do anything.  Software updates doesn't show any updates needed.  How do I check to see if something went wrong and needs to be fixed?
<almoxarife> rlsj99: the router is that thing that manages the local network, i really dont get what you are so confused about
<nonkn4mer> has anybody set up a linux font server to serve fonts to a mac/pc blended environment?
<rlsj99> almoxarife: (thanks for Tab tip) It's not an access issue at the router.  This is a _wired_ connection, no security involved.
<rlsj99> almoxarife: As I told Sta1ker, the only reason I want static is because Samba requires it, Samba in hopes it will work better than NM.
<almoxarife> rlsj99: i didnt mention security, STATIC ip is as easy as a DHCP reservation at the ROUTER!
<Sta1ker> rlsj99: did you try to login as root to ubuntu
<puff> tl;dr - my laptop appears to have crashed while upgrading from 11.10 to 12.4, what do I do now?
<v0lksman> is there any reason when using Gnome Classic in 12.04 Desktop I can't right click on any panel and modify it?
<almoxarife> rlsj99: you are talking in circles now, good luck
<Sta1ker> v0lksman: because it's gnome 3
<rlsj99> Sta1ker: Oh, boy, root is another can of worms.  I can't seem to get anything to work according to Ubuntu directions on the web.
<puff> almoxarife: static at the router?
<puff> rlsj99: Back up a step, what are you trying to do?
<almoxarife> puff: mac reservation by router, yes, mine does
<v0lksman> Sta1ker: is there a new tool then?
<Erin> +++++++++++++
<Sta1ker> v0lksman: i don't know maybe gsettings or gconftool
<rlsj99> Original problem (otherwise new Ubuntu is great): Trying to access machines on my local network from the new Ubuntu installation (Acer portable, did run Windows Vista with slick networking), is incredibly slow and intermittent.  Four or five cycles of trying to display contents of a remote folder under "Browse Network" you might get the show and you might only get another timeout.  Intolerable!
<media-centre> hey guys hows your day going
<media-centre> oh you gotta love moby ,he does bring heart to the world of dance music
<puff> almoxarife: Ah, yeah, assigning IPs by MAC at the router works, but I wouldn't call that static IP.
<media-centre> especially 3 steps
<puff> rlsj99: Yeah, that does sound suck.  And this is on a wired connection?
<media-centre> anyway is their any way of automatically mounting a hdd without ... you know
<puff> rlsj99: I had huge problems at one point, then I realized somebody had helpfully placed a sheet of corrugated metal in between my laptop and the AP...
<WhereIsMySpoon> How come when i start my ubuntu up, my window manager istn started and i have to start it manually with alt-f2 each time?
<rlsj99> puff: Right, wired.  The hardware worked day before yesterday under Vista.  I thought I should switch to Samba, but immediately became mired in the inability to set a static IP for this macine.
<Erin> puff, it has advantages though. I've been running it at my house for some time now. Its effective when certain hardware needs to keep a certain address but other stuff comes and goes. Like my computers all keep the same ip's but when my friends bring stuff over they can automatically get an IP without me having to deal with finding them one.
<hidn_shadows> Hey all, I'm running 10.04 on an old laptop. This hard drive was transferred from another, older laptop, and ubuntu wasn't reinstalled fro the new laptop- so I just loaded this laptop with the older laptop's hard drive, plug and play. It's been acting like it's shutting down, something about "hangcheck failed" in small text in the top left corner pops up, and then it says "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode". After rebooting, everything works fine,
<hidn_shadows>  but it'll happen again the next day. Any insight?
<media-centre> ok no chance of help then
<media-centre> i know it was fstab or somthing
<WhereIsMySpoon> media-centre: how about you google search "how to automatically mount drive in linux"
<WhereIsMySpoon> there's 12390812301 guides
<media-centre> whats wrong with asking here
<media-centre> it is a help channel isnt it
<WhereIsMySpoon> media-centre: yes, but you're gonna get it done faster by googling
<WhereIsMySpoon> and its trivial
<Erin> hes right
<WhereIsMySpoon> if you try a guide and it doesnt work, then ask here
<WhereIsMySpoon> but google first
<Erin> + linux helps those who help themselves
<WhereIsMySpoon> ^^^^^^^
<Erin> the whole learn to fish principal
<Sta1ker> Erin: thumbs up
<Erin> seriously automount w/ fstab is like one line in one file
<media-centre> why dont i just ask here skip the time wasting dissapointment
<Erin> easy peezy lemon squeezy ;-p
<Sharyari> Hi. Does anyone know what to do if I get "unable to open display :0.0" ?
<media-centre> that may be
<phunyguy_work> are there any devs around that can help me understand the exact steps that are taken when you select "Apply proxy settings system-wide" under network settings? I am trying to create a script to do this dynamically and I would like to know owhat system settings it modifies.  Thanks.
<Erin> media-centre, if you can't figure out how to mount in fstab you are not going to get far in linux sorry but i'm not gonna sugar coat it for you
<media-centre> so its still fstab then
<Erin> yes... always has been afaik
<media-centre> anything different layout wise
<bulletrulz> lol uay im unbanned
<media-centre> or is it still the same
<Erin> media-centre, ......
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: what are you trying to do?
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: did you heared about tor?
<phunyguy_work> Stalker, run a script (in KDE, not Unity) to change the proxy settings when my VPN is connected, and get rid of them when not.
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: ^hear
<phunyguy_work> and I would like it ti mimick what Unity does when you hit that button.
<phunyguy_work> to*
<Sta1ker> i think it's a env variable
<Daxter> !fstab | media-centre
<ubottu> media-centre: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<phunyguy_work> Stalker, I thought the same thing, but there are also changed settings in /etc/apt/apt.conf - etc
<Daxter> thats how you auto mount drives
<bulletrulz> IdleOne, im unbanned ?
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: check what happens in printenv in each occasion
<phunyguy_work> so I was looking for a list.
<phunyguy_work> Stalker, some apps have different places to look for settings.
<WeThePeople> how do i remove grub
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: yeah
<Erin> Daxter, he knows he just doesn't want to spend the 5 mins to figure out how to do it himself he wants someone to spoon feed him the answer which we all refused to do.
<gustav__> When will the new stable nVidia driver come to Ubuntu 12.10? :(
<media-centre> so you dont know if its the same layout on 12 as opposed to 11 or 10
<media-centre> ok ill ask if i need help
<Daxter> Erin: i did the ubottu tibit so that the wiki can spoon feed him the answer. problem solved.
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: then it probably depends on the program you are using
<Erin> Daxter, touche
<Daxter> Erin: ?
<Erin> Daxter, as in 'good point'
<phunyguy_work> Stalker, I understand that, but I haven't found one thign that doesnt work yet after clicking that button in Unity, so I was looking to see what the button did.
<Daxter> oh
<Dulcin> I'm on ubuntu 12.10, I have removed ATI propriety drivers and installed the open source ones, but still unity is not loading - can anyone help me with this?
<phunyguy_work> KDE doesnt have a button like that.
<Erin> we just told him to google which also has the info 10M times over
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: maybe in gsettings?
<Erin> hell he could look at his own /etc/fstab and simply copy + paste the line for / and edit it to his needs lol.
<Erin> thats how I learned the first time
<phunyguy_work> Stalker, I doubt it.  It modifies configs also.
<IdleOne> bulletrulz: come to #ubuntu-ops for a moment please
<phunyguy_work> I dont wanna know what is stored in gsettings, I want to know what it is /actually/ doing.
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: try #gsettings list-recursively | grep -i proxy
<phunyguy_work> Stalker, that information is not useful.
<phunyguy_work> I want to know what the DAEMON that monitors those settings does WITH the settings.
<phunyguy_work> so I can put it in a script to run as a service.
<phunyguy_work> "if this address isnt pingable, set up VPN and change proxy to this"
<phunyguy_work> get what I mean?
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: i was also looking for those variables a couple of weeks ago, when i run privoxy, vuze automaticaly tries connecting through it and i couldn't find why
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: i get you
<phunyguy_work> and I dont want to just route all traffic through the tunnel because I still need to access things locally in some spots.  I just want my browsing encrypted, etc.
<phunyguy_work> as well as apt-get having to work.
<Erin> phunyguy_work, are you trying to setup TOR ?
<phunyguy_work> Erin, no.
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: you can do what i did
<phunyguy_work> Just want some privacy when on the road and connected through mcdonalds or whatever.
<phunyguy_work> with zero interaction when I connect.
<phunyguy_work> I already have the VPN automatically come up when away from home, and be down when at home.
<kelvinella> hi did anyone here successfully have office2007 installed on wine in xubuntu 12.04?
<phunyguy_work> when at home I dont want it to proxy.
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: setup privoxy to always connect to your proxy and set a quick proxy button in your browser
<phunyguy_work> when away I want it to proxy.  thats all.
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: that is what i'm doing
<kelvinella> and what is playon? is it better than wine?
<phunyguy_work> Stalker you misunderstood "zero interaction"
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: lol
<phunyguy_work> aand its more than just browsing.
<phunyguy_work> i want to mimick the apply system-wide button behavior.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, when I log into my ubuntu session, the window manager isnt loaded on startup, I get this in my ~/.xsession-errors: www.pastie.org/5495187
<phunyguy_work> thats all.
<kelvinella> playonlinux or wine? which one is better ?
<phunyguy_work> !poll kelvinella
<phunyguy_work> doh
<phunyguy_work> !poll | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: what about doing something with nmap to detect your enviroment and then make a script that changes the variables
<phunyguy_work> Stalker because a simple variable change wont change the apt.conf file, or anythign else that needs to be changed.
<phunyguy_work> wgetrc, etc
<phunyguy_work> they have their own configs.
<hidn_shadows> Okay, so nobody has any idea what the hangcheck error is about?
<phunyguy_work> which is why I asked if there was a complete list of what is changed when you hit that button
<phunyguy_work> because it is more than just variables.
<WhereIsMySpoon> woah, you can ban by mac address?
<jrib> phunyguy_work: what variables do you know about?  What changes do you know about that are not variables?
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: ipv6
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: ah, was a little confused lol
<phunyguy_work> jrib, apt.conf, wgetrc.conf - etc
<phunyguy_work> i am unaware of anything else which is why I ask.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, when I log into my ubuntu session, the window manager isnt loaded on startup, I get this in my ~/.xsession-errors: www.pastie.org/5495187
<jrib> phunyguy_work: what gui tool are you using that modifies apt.conf?
<phunyguy_work> and how does that button make the changes dynamic.  usually with the variable and config change you have to reload some stuff.
<phunyguy_work> jrib, System Settings?
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: it must be an envirometal variable or gsettings variable. that's how it works.
<jrib> phunyguy_work: you could always read the source code
<phunyguy_work> jrib, I could, if I knew where to get to that spot.
<hidn_shadows> WhereIsMySpoon It's amazing what we can do with technology now, isn't it? ;-D
<phunyguy_work> Stalker again, variables wont help.
<Sta1ker> phunyguy_work: wget looks for protocol_proxy variable and so on
<WhereIsMySpoon> hidn_shadows: except it wasnt a mac ban and i was wrong
<bulletrulz> :D
<WhereIsMySpoon> but never mind
<hidn_shadows> Whereismyspoon Eh, oh well. No harm
<jrib> phunyguy_work: I guess I'd start at gnome-control-center
<WhereIsMySpoon> xD
<phunyguy_work> Stalker - fair enough.  I just want to find out if there is anything else, and how to reload settings after the variable change to make it all start working for the entire system.
<phunyguy_work> I already have the logic needed to figure out whether or not the proxy needs to be established, I just need to know how to actually establish it.
<lkthomas> anyone have experience with gma500 ?
<phunyguy_work> lkthomas, just ask your question.
<jrib> phunyguy_work: apt-get source gnome-control-center, search for network-cc-panel, set_proxy, enjoy
<lkthomas> [    2.128802] gma500 0000:00:02.0: LVDS-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
<lkthomas> [    2.666429] gma500 0000:00:02.0: Backlight lvds set brightness 7a120000
<lkthomas> my screen have no signal afterwards
<lkthomas> it's atom mini pc
<|Anthony|> When setting default acl values for a directory, files created within that directory are not getting the x bit as specified
<|Anthony|> anyone care to shed light on that for me?
<jrib> |Anthony|: do you have a mask set...
<|Anthony|> indeed
<|Anthony|> would it help to see my setfacl statement?
<jrib> |Anthony|: getfacl might be more helpful
<|Anthony|> one moment, i'll have the info compiled for web viewing
<|Anthony|> jrib, http://askubuntu.com/questions/226588/setting-default-acl-for-a-directory-doesnt-properly-effect-new-files-in-that-di
<WhereIsMySpoon> When I log into my ubuntu session, the window manager isnt loaded on startup, I get this in my ~/.xsession-errors: www.pastie.org/5495187
<|Anthony|> any thoughts on that there jrib?
<diego> hello
<diego> any inglish speaking people ?
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> Hello all,
<diego> hello
<diego> i love hybride evolution
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> ubuntu 12.10 audio output keeps changing from analog output built in audio to headphone built in audio
<|Anthony|> Mukhthar_Ahmed, blame #pulseaudio
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> you can't say that
<|Anthony|> lol
<ikonia> I don't find that funny
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> |Anthony| : what is the work around
<ikonia> you've not even got the problem
<ikonia> or solution
<ikonia> let alone the work around
<|Anthony|> honestly i meant no serious offense. More sarcasm and personal grumbles with past experiences
<kostkon> |Anthony|, not really. that's a driver issue, an alsa one
<|Anthony|> i apologize
<kostkon> :P
<WhereIsMySpoon> remove pulseaudio and use alsa
<WhereIsMySpoon> pulse is a pile of crap
<|Anthony|> ^ i see im not alone with prior experience
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: please be quiet unless you actually have something useful to add
<WhereIsMySpoon> in my experience anyhow
<ikonia> this isn't your experience
<ikonia> this is help the guy with HIS problem
<WhereIsMySpoon> yes it is
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh sorry
<WhereIsMySpoon> i thought you meant something else ^^
<ikonia> rather than just randomly blame pulse as you've had a bad experience
<WhereIsMySpoon> When I log into my ubuntu session, the window manager isnt loaded on startup, I get this in my ~/.xsession-errors: www.pastie.org/5495187
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia: sorry :)
<|Anthony|> Mukhthar_Ahmed, it *could* potentially be a hardware issue. it should only switch on jack detection. So it's possible that the hardware is having a "fluctuation"
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> how to switch over from pulse audio to alsa
<|Anthony|> Mukhthar_Ahmed, have you tested with a different os on the same machine?
<kostkon> Mukhthar_Ahmed, you are already using alsa
<WhereIsMySpoon> kostkon: but if he has pulse, it will be going through that too
<|Anthony|> pulseaudio is a sort of layer on top of alsa
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> |Anthony| yup windows works fine, live cd works fine
<kostkon> WhereIsMySpoon, yes
<|Anthony|> so this is an issue of spontaneous jack detection
<wN> it don't know jack
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont see how this can be a hardware issue
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> |Anthony|  i am sure its not the jack issue
<WhereIsMySpoon> especially now he said it works fine on windows and a live cd
<|Anthony|> is it randomly doing this while you are running? or only between boots
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> |Anthony| i just downloaded a video file and works fine so the issue is not with all the files
<WhereIsMySpoon> that doesnt mean it has anything to do with files
<aramudi> No handlers could be found for logger "e3.common.Config"
<WhereIsMySpoon> it could just be temperamental
<|Anthony|> jack detection does not mean hardware issues. jack detection is when you plug something in, a signal is sent saying "hey, theres something in here"
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> |Anthony| audio is not working on virtual machine too
<|Anthony|> Mukhthar_Ahmed, separate issue
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> okay
<WhereIsMySpoon> aramudi: is there a question there? if so, please elaborate
<godbod> Hello everyone. I have a question concerning the xconsole in ubuntu. Why /dev/xconsole doesn't exits ? And how can I solve this problem ? Ex. of what I want to do :  xconsole -f /dev/xconsole &
<|Anthony|> Mukhthar_Ahmed, does the issue present only when you reboot the computer, or during active use
<aramudi> emese opening from the command window
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> |Anthony| all the time
<WhereIsMySpoon> aramudi: https://github.com/emesene/emesene/issues/464 https://github.com/emesene/emesene/issues/283
<pranith> !xconsole
<WhereIsMySpoon> aramudi: https://github.com/emesene/emesene/issues/934
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> installed vlc and had no sound
<WhereIsMySpoon> i personally would suggest purging pulseaudio and seeing if its better just not having it, as that's how my experience panned out
<|Anthony|> Mukhthar_Ahmed, pulseaudio employs some "magic" and remembers your usage history. It is possible that it is using the headphone jack for some applications because you had chosen to do this i nthe past
<|Anthony|> i agree with WhereIsMySpoon on that
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> changed the audio output from default to alsa there is sound but again keeps changing from audio out built in to headphones built in
<aramudi> when I open the window and I connect emesene desapareze window and sends me error that command in Terminal.
<ikonia> have you got ANY reason to suspect this is pulse ?
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> |Anthony| how to clear the history
<WhereIsMySpoon> aramudi: are you using 2.11.11?
<godbod> Hello everyone. I have a question concerning the xconsole in ubuntu. Why /dev/xconsole doesn't exits ? And how can I solve this problem ? Ex. of what I want to do :  xconsole -f /dev/xconsole &
<ikonia> godbod: it should be created by udev
<ikonia> however I don't know what "xconsole" actually is as a device node
<|Anthony|> ikonia, pulse is suspected over alsa ALWAYS. bottom line pulse tries to fix issue that don't exist and in turn creates more
<|Anthony|> yes, i said it
<ikonia> |Anthony|: no, sorry that's just nonsense
<|Anthony|> it's really not though. do your homework on the subject.
<ikonia> |Anthony|: it really is
<ikonia> even if pulise is a more common problem than alsa, just stating "remove pulse" is unacceptable
<aramudi> nose that version, I can see how emesene version I have installed?
<ikonia> you have no reason beyond you've had a bad experience to suggest that
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia: reinstalling ubuntu is a common response by ops and voices here for issues, why not a simple package reinstall?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: no it's not
<ikonia> and if it is, it's not just a random "re-install ubuntu"
<ikonia> there is normally a technical reason for it
<ikonia> you're just saying "try this random package"
<MadsRC> I've got an old Fujitsu Siemens laptop where wifi only works if I blacklist "acer-wmi". But sometimes when I boot wireless doesn't work again, and I have to delist "acer-wmi" from modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, reboot, blacklist it agian and reboot... Anyone know why this keeps happening?
<WhereIsMySpoon> besides, its not as if you purge it you can never have it again
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: no, but it is intergrated, so removing it for no reason does not seem a sane approach
<openboxman> Got my nexus 4 phone running irc :) .  with straight talk unlimited for 60 bucks. Speednet clocked at 8 mb download.
<|Anthony|> i'm not suggesting to "remove" pulse. I am suggesting, however, that a remove and reinstall will eliminate the possibility that pulse is the culprit. After it is re-installed (having all of the magic settings files removed) the problem still persist, we can move on to driver and alsa testing
<HumanBeing> (offtopic) Propably you already know it: http://goo.gl/kyuO7
<ikonia> if there is something pointing at this being pulise, I can see your point
<ikonia> HumanBeing: don't post it then
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia: if pulse is removed and the problem still exists, its alsa
<jrib> |Anthony|: there's some relevant discussion here: http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/apbs03.html#tab:mask
<WhereIsMySpoon> you can diagnose which is the problem
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: if pulse is remove it doesn't mean alsa is the problem
<fas> Hey guys, how can I give other users sudo privs but allow me to still alter their home directories?
<vlad_> Hello. I have a question: how allow connect only for sites in list on ubuntu?
<|Anthony|> thank you jrib
<diverdude> How do i restart the network manager from console?
<ikonia> fas: giving someone sudo privileges will not effect their home directory permissions
<fas> diverdude: do you want to restart net man or networking in general?
<diverdude> fas its because the network gui is broken
<fas> ikonia: so, I have do chmod their home or chown?
<ikonia> fas: giving someone sudo permissions has nothing to do with their home directory permissions
<ikonia> fas: you don't have to touch any file system permissions
<jrib> |Anthony|: B.3.4.2. Application of Default ACLs, especially section 3 in there
<fas> ikonia: I just tried to cat > to their home but it didn't allow it
<ikonia> fas: that has nothing to do with sduo
<fas> diverdude: can you just kill the process
<|Anthony|> thank you jrib
<ikonia> jrib: good url find
<|Anthony|> fas might want to take note of the link jrib pointed out
<fas> ikonia: I understand, I'm still a noob with linux permissions
<|Anthony|> agreed ikonia ^5 to jrib
<ikonia> fas: ok, but sudo / file system permissions are totally seperate things
<openboxman> Now to install ubuntu rom on android. Anyone play with emulater?
<jrib> |Anthony|: man 5 acl, says something similar about modes, but I only understood it after reading the url :P
<fas> thanks |Anthony|
<jrib> fas: I don't think you need ACLs for what you asked.  If you yourself have sudo, you can do whatever you want
<vlad_> How block access to all sites, and allow to sites in list?
<|Anthony|> fas, maybe you could condense that link into a concise answer for the askubuntu post so the community can benefit from it ;)
<|Anthony|> er sorry jrib
<WhereIsMySpoon> When I log into my ubuntu session, the window manager isnt loaded on startup, I get this in my ~/.xsession-errors: www.pastie.org/5495187
<myhero> heoyea: i made up ssh connection between android and laptop over wifi......but i changed the port in sshd_conf file from default 22 to 2222 and it connected fine but the problem is now i changed the ports back to 22 from 2222 so it must not connect over port 2222 but it is connecting over it and not 22 ?? why so ?
<SolarisB1y> oy vey
<|Anthony|> WhereIsMySpoon, did you install Xubuntu, or xfce on Ubuntu?
<WhereIsMySpoon> |Anthony|: xubuntu
<|Anthony|> mmm
<myhero> is there any difference between installing xubuntu and installing xfce on ubuntu ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: xfce is the window manager, xubuntu is a distro
<|Anthony|> does it failsafe to busybox
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: you can use xfce on debian, for example
<WhereIsMySpoon> |Anthony|: no, i just get a gui wit no window managwer
<|Anthony|> oh that's fun
<WhereIsMySpoon> |Anthony|: usual things like windows pinned to top left, no titel bars etc
<|Anthony|> right
<WhereIsMySpoon> alt-f2 and xfwm4 works
<WhereIsMySpoon> but i have to do that every time
<WhereIsMySpoon> which is annoying
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: but xfce contains all the xubuntu apps so its like a full xubuntu session so like a single session xubuntu ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: xubuntu comes with a lot less bloat
<myhero> hmm
<WhereIsMySpoon> xubuntu is basically a stripped down version of ubuntu
<shadow98> how do i remove deb package that won't let me use -r command
<|Anthony|> WhereIsMySpoon, and i suppose you've tweaked it around a bit so you'd rather not unistall/reinstall xfce
<WhereIsMySpoon> |Anthony|: actually ive done zippo tweaking
<|Anthony|> so purge it
<WhereIsMySpoon> i liek it as it is
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> does editing with gconf-editor require system restart
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: ok.....and how do i remove dependencies when removing any app....coz apt-get remove or purge only removes app and not its dependencies ?
<shadow98> dpkg -r Splashtop_Streamer_Ubuntu_v2.0.0.11_i386.deb <<<<<<<<<<<<<<--------dpkg: error: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<|Anthony|> bbl
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: sudo apt-get autoremove
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: and sudo apt-get install -f for resolving missing deps :)
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: currently when doing apt-get -h it says segmentation error ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> O.o
<WhereIsMySpoon> that isnt good :p
<crackerjackz> where does wubi install its self? how do i get to the files if my ubuntu install no longer boots?
<myhero> y ? what happened ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: that means theres a null reference somewhere
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: how to fix it ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> which means that either you're giving me erroneous info or your apt is broken
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: i was installing and playing with openssh
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> does editing with gconf-editor require system restart
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: ok?
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: give full console output
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: but now how to fix that segmentation thing ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: give me full console output of the command which gives seg error
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: well i exited that terminal session and started a new one but still the same segmentation error.....how to recover old terminal msgs ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: if you just got the error again, pastebin that
<myhero> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ apt-get -h Segmentation fault ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ apt-get --help Segmentation fault ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get --help ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -h
<t432> i'd like to upgrade the maven 2 package to maven 3, apt-get upgrade will not do it
<WhereIsMySpoon> t432: if maven 3 is a different package, then no ofc not
<t432> how would i do it?
<t432> install in  seperately?
<t432> it*
<b14d3> t432: You'd have to uninstall and install seperately, yes
<diverdude> fas, and how do i restart it again?
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: thats it.....just apt-get -h and then output segmentation fault
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: might be a corrupted apt cache
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: how to fix it ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<WhereIsMySpoon> make a backup
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dunno how useful apt caches are
<WhereIsMySpoon> but always make backup before you delete system files
<bekks> Those arent system files at all.
<myhero> ok....how to make backup ?
<hashiish> I loved Ubuntu while I tried it. Never had a problem and so easy to use
<myhero> cp ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: ye
<myhero> k
<WhereIsMySpoon> bekks: apt is a system tool
<WhereIsMySpoon> bekks: i just meant files that are used by system tools
<bekks> WhereIsMySpoon: Then never delete any files, since they are allon your system ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> bekks: always make backups before you delete? sure
<bekks>  /var/cache/apt is a cache - and safe to remove.
<WhereIsMySpoon> sounds good to me
<WhereIsMySpoon> bekks: thats what i thought
<WhereIsMySpoon> i was just being catious
<WhereIsMySpoon> cautious*
<bekks> Or even use apt-get clean
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont like apt just giving "seg fault" if the cache is corrupted tho xD
<WhereIsMySpoon> it should give some sort of useful error message :p
<Hanumaan> what is the problem in this apt-get source ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417512/
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: it gives some input output error....
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: pastebin the output
<bekks> Hanumaan: The fact that the selected mirror denies access.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hanumaan: you're forbidden from accessing those resources
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hanumaan: try a different mirror
<WhereIsMySpoon> if possible, i dunno
<WhereIsMySpoon> not used debian
<openboxman> Got to run been fun :)
<Hanumaan> WhereIsSpoon, it is of Ubuntu ... I was trying that command till 3 hours before but now does not work any more .. is there a way that I can specify a mirror to apt-get source ?
<bekks> Hanumaan: Just select another mirror on synaptic, e.g.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hanumaan: it tells you in that output what mirror to use
<WhereIsMySpoon> just change it in sources.list
<WhereIsMySpoon> why are there 3 floodbots btw?
<WhereIsMySpoon> just out of curiousity
<Heiloah> Hi guys, could anyone help a supernoob get to the Nattys GUI? Some kind of black sreen failure :/
<t432> apprently maven 3 is default for 12.4 but its not installed nor is it repo
<WhereIsMySpoon> t432: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/maven/3.0.4-2
<t432> amb64?
<t432> amd64*
<WhereIsMySpoon> 64 bit package
<t432> i need 32
<WhereIsMySpoon> t432: there's a link on the right hand side of the page which is a 32 bit
<shadow98> dpkg -r Splashtop_Streamer_Ubuntu_v2.0.0.11_i386.deb <<<<<<<<<<<<<<--------dpkg: error: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<WhereIsMySpoon> t432: Downloadable files i386 build of maven 3.0.4-2 in ubuntu precise RELEASE produced these files: maven_3.0.4-2_all.deb (1.2 MiB)
<t432> WhereIsMySpoon: i see it, how do i installed it?
<WhereIsMySpoon> t432: download the deb, then double click it
<necrogami> How can i turn off iptables in ubuntu the /etc/init.d/ script doesn't exist
<necrogami> Something in ubuntu is blocking port 80
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: u there ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: yes
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: u there ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: i already said yes
<ProfessorBacon> my spoon is too big
<WhereIsMySpoon> inb4 he's scrolled up
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: sorry i was disconnected.....firefox is crashing
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<|Anthony|> well that's fun
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: when doing sudo mkdir ~/Desktop/backup && sudo cp /var/cache/apt/*.bin ~/Desktop/backup its giving input output error and when doing sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin then its returning nothing and doing apt-get -h after that still shows segmentation fault
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: ??
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: dont need sudo for mkdir ~/Desktop/backup
<WhereIsMySpoon> just do it noramlyl
<WhereIsMySpoon> mkdir ~/apt_backups
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: dont create directories in user areas with sudo unless you have a really good reason to
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: ok
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: i thought apt is a system area and thus write protected thatsy i did it sudo
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: you're creating a backup folder in ~/blah - ~ is shorthand for the default user directory
<diverdude> fas, and how do i restart it again?
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: if you were doing mkdir in /etc or wherever, you'd need sudo
<myhero_> yea...my bad....i thought the same reason for a user directory
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: :D
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: now its giving segmentation fault for even mkdir for user directory
<WhereIsMySpoon> O.o
<ibenjmoore> Hii!
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: so you do "mkdir ~/blah" and it says "seg fault"?
<b14d3> myhero_: You're sure you're not combining commands, right?
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: yea b14d3
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: have you downloaded anything dubious recently?
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: i was setting up openssh
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: give the output of strace mkdir ~/some_dir
<myhero_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mkdir ~/apt_backups Segmentation fault ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mkdir ~/newdir Segmentation fault ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mkdir /home/ubuntu/Desktop/newdir Segmentation fault
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: please follow my instructions, and dont paste in here
<WhereIsMySpoon> www.pastebin.com
<WhereIsMySpoon> paste there
<myhero_> yea...it was short so i posted it
<WhereIsMySpoon> and use the command "strace mkdir ~/mydir
<WhereIsMySpoon> "
<WhereIsMySpoon> without the quotes
<WhereIsMySpoon> note the strace
<IveBeenBit> I have a quick question. I'm trying to give Ubuntu a fair shake, so a few months ago I installed it onto a bootable USB drive to familiarize myself with it. My computer has 4 hard drives on "fake RAID" (Intel Motherboard). 2 drives are striped and 2 are mirrored. In any event, I could not get Ubuntu 12.04 to read any files on the hard drives. I had an ubuntu whizz try to fix it for about 45 minutes, but he eventually gave up in frus
<IveBeenBit> insulting my choice of hard drive configuration - telling me that it's "fake RAID" and "stupid." Have the problems with mobo-based RAID arrays been fixed for Ubuntu 12.10?
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: same...seg fault
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: it should have given you a longer output
<WhereIsMySpoon> with a trace of where stuff went wrong
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: is it trace or strace....i wrote strace
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: strace
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: same thing....segmentation fault
<fas> diverdude: sorry, I was afk, service networking restart or something like that to restart just networking
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: btw i m on live 12.10 ubuntu usb
<fas> not sure if that's what you were looking for or not
<je_> je
<bekks> IveBeenBit: There is nothing to be fixed, since thats no RAID usable in Ubuntu.
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: i need the output of that strace command
<IveBeenBit> bekks: This saddens me, but thanks for clearing up that they do not intend to support that configuration.
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: is it possible that live usb got disturbed and lost contact with system thatsy its happening ? ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ strace mkdir ~/mydir Segmentation fault
<bekks> IveBeenBit: There is nothingto be supported, since that RAID configuration is designed to be supported by Windows only.
<bekks> IveBeenBit: By using a windows driver.
<Guest46538> How would I use photorec to all my files I lost from a windows BSOD?
<Guest46538> *recover
<IveBeenBit> bekks: Bummer, but thank you for the info.
<phunyguy_work> ok what am I missing.... I am using networkmanager-openvpn and the connection works fine except for one thing.  I am trying to get it to make that connection the default route.
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: so u want me to sudo strace command ?
<phunyguy_work> I found the checkbox for "use only for resources on this network", but that didnt change anything.  On the server it is set as well to use it as the default route.
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: with sudo also 2 words....segmentation fault
<WhereIsMySpoon> jesus
<WhereIsMySpoon> O.o
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: r u penguin ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> er
<WhereIsMySpoon> O.o
<myhero_> i meant ubuntu penguin ?
<Guest46538> Eyes a penguin
<WhereIsMySpoon> no, im not an ubuntu dev lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont have anywhere near the programming skills to do that yet
<myhero_> Guest46538: dont stare like that...animal fetish is bad :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol
<myhero_> kk :) still better then me :)
<myhero_> anyways back to work.....what to do with seg fault ?
<bekks> myhero_: What did you before that happened?=
<myhero_> bekks: i was seting up openssh-server....and it was fine until i had a weird thing with it.....i changed the default port from 22 to 2222 for testing and it was fine until i reverted back the port from 2222 to 22 but now the problem came .....the android was still connecting over port 2222 but not port 22 and currently its connecting over both 2222 and 22 ports
<b14d3> WhereIsMySpoon: It's slightly offtopic, so would I be able to PM you a question not directly related to Ubuntu support?
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: plz read ^^
<WhereIsMySpoon> b14d3: sure
<bekks> myhero_: That willnot affect a system in any way causing segfaults.
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: i dont see how that results in segfaults
<WhereIsMySpoon> you've done something seriously messedup
<WhereIsMySpoon> messed up*
<WhereIsMySpoon> and since its a live cd i would just re-download an iso and re-burn it onto a new cd
<myhero_> bekks: WhereIsMySpoon idk but that was it....i m on live usb 12.10 and there is nothing else on session
<bekks> myhero_: Then just reboot, since it ius a liveusb only.
<myhero_> bekks: WhereIsMySpoon yea i have the last resort for reboot and thats the reason why i try 1st on live coz ubuntu is very unstable anything weird or just any wrong key press and hell
<bekks> myhero_: Why dont you just reboot, when being on a liveusb?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ubuntu is not "very unstable"
<nopf> hi. am i the only one getting a 12.04 iso when following the normal ubuntu.com...download...-clickstream?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ubuntu is quite stable, especially if you dont install any ppas
<bekks> nopf: What did you expect?
<myhero_> bekks: but thats running away and i wanna learn troubleshooting which helps on installed os
<nopf> bekks: a 12.10?
<bekks> myhero_: It has nothing to do with debugging. Its a liveusb, not a productive system. Wasted time to debug it.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ^
<myhero_> bekks: commands are same....
<whtemple1959> hello,
<bekks> myhero_: And still the time is wasted.
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: what we're saying is that a live cd is not a proper install and there's no point debugging it really until you actually install ubuntu properly
<whtemple1959> so I am basically new to Ubuntu and I need help finding an application
<myhero_> bekks: i know....but when something goes wrong on a dependent system then its nightmare
<WhereIsMySpoon> whtemple1959: are you using unity?
<whtemple1959> no I am still on 10.04
<bekks> myhero_: I am not going to waste my time any further on that.
<padmick> hi guys my usb is not mounting any here is the dsmeg    :                     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417561       can anyone help?
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm ok, unity has a nice app finder
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: i get ur point but u r not getting mine
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: what is your point
<WhereIsMySpoon> whtemple1959: what application?
<mindbreaker> when i restart service networking, gnome disappears and nvidea alerts something
<bekks> myhero_: There is no point in wasting^time on a liveusb.
<myhero_> bekks: i appreciate ur time invested till now
<WhereIsMySpoon> whtemple1959: also, i suggest you use 12.04 or 12.10 as your first ubuntu install rather than an old version
<mindbreaker> i guess i have to install a nvidea driver but there are errors when i want to install additionl drivers
<whtemple1959> I was not clear I have imagemagick installed but it is not in my apps menu and fid a file caannot find it
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: bekks anyways i am rebooting.....but what do u think of mobile connecting over wifi to a laptop port when its changed ?
<myhero_> android to laptop over wifi
<bekks> myhero_: When what is changed?
<nopf> bekks: i clikc "download" "ubuntu deskop" "get ubuntu 12.10" "take me to the download" then get an 12.04 iso offered
<padmick> hi guys i cant get my usb to mount can anyone help??
<mindbreaker> graphics: nvidea geforce 9800gt
<myhero_> bekks: WhereIsMySpoon i changed the default port from 22 to 2222 and it connected fine over 2222 but when i reveerted back to 22 then also it was connecting over 2222 but not 22 and now its connecting over both 22 and 2222
<tozen> padmick: blkid?
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: so switch the wifi on the phone on and off?
<nopf> bekks: i'm just mentioning that for no good reason. i *know* how to get 12.10, have already tried it, and, if it's not much better than the beta TBH am happy to get the 12.04 instead. just wondering...
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: bekks switched off/on both mobile and laptop wifi but nothing different
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero_: switch off the phone and reboot
<whtemple1959> where is my spoon I installed this version months ago still trying to learn it
<locojay1> i i m isstalling ubuntu via a vnc and vnc break and then i have to start allover again. how can i see the log instead of the image when installing
<myhero_> WhereIsMySpoon: ohh ok....is mobile mac or something like that is permanently allowed ? until reboot
<padmick> tozen: nope here is the dsmeg http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417561
<WhereIsMySpoon> i have no clue, but since you're on a live cd and nothing matters, reboot
<myhero_> ok
<almoxarife> whtemple1959: to complete a nick just type the first few characters and hit tab, much simpler
<myhero_> almoxarife: wc
<myhero_> almoxarife: i got droid connected to laptop over wifi......
<whtemple1959> almoxarife I am sorry but what do you mean?
<almoxarife> myhero_: thats nice, still using livecd on the lappy with a perfectly working OS?
<myhero_> almoxarife: but something new came up...
<padmick> blkid doesn't work...
<myhero_> almoxarife: lol yea
<almoxarife> myhero_: try the installed OS
<almoxarife> myhero_: livecd is a toy to you, when you get serious about linux then we talk, :)
<myhero_> almoxarife: yea i installed ssh on os and its working good....it took not more then a minute :)
<tozen> padmick: what do u mean blkid doesnt work??!
<myhero_> almoxarife: but live gives a lot of scope for experimentation
<tozen> padmick: pop in usb and type blkid
<elena-IK> is there a way to handle moved files smarter with rsync? by default it deletes and retransmits, I'd like it to just move the file
<padmick> ok tried that no luck but other usbs work fine
<b14d3> WhereIsMySpoon: Sorry if you answered my question about the PM, I missed it due to work. PM me if you have a quick second for an off topic question
<WhereIsMySpoon> b14d3: i do, pm me your question
<tozen> padmick: sudo fdisk -l?
<homiesGaming> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JYPDaX2-Zc    A Legendary Parody to Far cry 3 of "Vaas" character including a very funny challenge(Hint: Green Pepper)
<almoxarife> myhero_: and in the spirit of getting you to have an actual install of ubuntu i suggest a 'wubi' install, that will allow for ubuntu to run without being vaporware and allow access to your precious win data
<almoxarife> i guess the spammers found a new home
<padmick> what am i looking for?
<chiggins> Anyone know why when I try to use uwsgi through an init script, nothing gets returned to console? no messages or anything
<RandIter> this channel doesn't redirect to #spyware yet?
<cwkomando> hi
<cwkomando> chanell
<padmick> tozen cant find the usb
<tozen> padmick: sorry have no idea
<padmick> ok check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417561
<almoxarife> padmick: what are you trying to do?
<padmick> im tryin 2 get my usb to work
<padmick> so far no luck
<tozen> almoxarife: hims ubi doesnt see usb
<Delany> i need adobe with linux ? or should i use something else ?
<dragonslay> padmick: is your pen drive very old?
<padmick> no its quite new and was working yesterday
<myhero_> almoxarife: i am thinking of virtualizing ubuntu or live ubuntu on installed ubuntu.....so that i'll have a working os and at the same time a virtual system which i can reboot/restart any time !! is it a gud idea ?
<tozen> gals does anybody can remind me to how to send pastebin through terminal, please
<xangua> !pastebinit | tozen
<ubottu> tozen: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tozen> xangua: thx
<dragonslay> padmick: can you see the pen drive in gparted?
<padmick> dont have gparted 1 min ill get it
<almoxarife> padmick: i see i/o errors on your usb according to the pastebin, i would say that usb stick is trash
<JamesNZ> Hi everyone, got a weird problem. Autocomplete in the terminal doesn't work for programs in 12.04, but it did for 12.10 :|
<padmick> damm there was important files on that is there anything i can do?
<JamesNZ> So if I type apt-g <tab> nothing happens, I have to type out the whole command.
<tozen> almoxarife: definitely trash especially because fdisk doesnt doesnt see it
<JamesNZ> It does work for file/folders though. Any ideas?
<myhero_> almoxarife: WhereIsMySpoon 1 more thing.....i downloaded both the ubuntu images....torrent and direct ones which are shown as 700+MB something size but i m getting 800.1MB image ?
<almoxarife> padmick: forenzics is OT
<dragonslay> padmick: check in /dev if you have the device file
<almoxarife> myhero_: ask your questions without using my nick, thnks
<tozen> padmick: device file name could be smth like /dev/sdb
<myhero_> almoxarife: lol...u look disturbed ?
<myhero_> almoxarife: anyways...i see ur nick is untouchable so i'll not touch it anymore after this :P
<almoxarife> myhero_: no, not at all, just not your babu
<myhero_> babu...hmm that tells a lot of things....
<padmick> ok there is nothing there so i suppose thats it
<Guest-tdtrs> "Ubuntu Spyware" im unable to connect  to Jbacon blog  and read his grease trap.
<tozen> padmick: thats mean only one u r usb is gone
<I_HATE_AUTO_CORR> What is the general Ubuntu loco channel
<ActionParsnip> !alis | I_HATE_AUTO_CORR
<ubottu> I_HATE_AUTO_CORR: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sanaking> hey folks!
<kike_> Hi all
<padmick> sorry tozen what u mean?
<sanaking> I'm having trouble finding good lit online about how to work with LVM+FDE on Ubuntu, are there any resources out there?
<sanaking> Specifically I'm unclear on how to resize partitions (I can't seem to boot of the install CD as well is the other kink)
<bekks> sanaking: Whats "FDE"?
<tozen> padmick: i mean you're usb is fault/dead/gone 4 ever
<sanaking> bekks: FullDiskEncryption
<kike_> I need some help with 7z (or better idea) to uncompress a lot of zip files, each one must be uncompressed to a different folder.
<kike_> every zip file is in the same folder. by the way
<sanaking> I mean, I can boot off the install, but.. i don't know how I managed to install, as graphics are all messed up
<padmick> ok thanks guys
<tozen> padmick:u r welcome
<sanaking> (the same was true with the installed ver on my HDD) aside: I'm unclear why there doesn't seem to be much work on fixing the graphics issues on ubuntu, my net searching reveals _many_ who are unable to use ubuntu due to graphics card issues
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: depends on the gpu
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: you will get issues if you use optimus and similar
<kike_> ATI 4xxx owners like me are a little bit angry about graphichs too
<tozen> gals any ideas to how to see my intel gpu in conky?
<sanaking> ActionParsnip: ?  Is that a reply to my lament that with each successive ubuntu release less people are able to use it?
<ActionParsnip> kike_: there is a PPA with a legacy driver for 2xxx to 4xxx to make the latest Xorg work (in 12.10)
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: its entierely dependant on hardware, its super individual
<kike_> tried, didn't work and don't really know why
<sanaking> I posted that i finally got ubuntu working on my graphics card, and a friend reply "congrats! I've been trying for over a month"
<kike_> twice i lost graphic environment :(
<ActionParsnip> kike_: is it ok in 12.04?
<sanaking> ActionParsnip: your statement has no relation to mine.  Ubuntu 10 and earlier all worked fine on my hardware.  I couldn't get 12 to display anything useful on the screen.  That's an issue that needs to be addressed, and has nothing to do with me
<kike_> did'n try
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: did you try mutiple desktop environments?
<kike_> last LTS worked just fine
<sanaking> ActionParsnip: I couldn't even login
<kike_> i've seen a manual that i'm trying to understand before I try
<sanaking> Oh I tried light and kdm yeah
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: you can press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there
<sanaking> ActionParsnip: nope, the graphics there were screwed up too.
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: that won't change the session once you log in, changing the DM doesn't make a huge amount of difference
<sanaking> ActionParsnip: exactly
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: ok, then did you try kubuntu or xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: the DM is not the DE
<sanaking> ActionParsnip: exactly, that's why i said i couldn't even login, so i didn't even have a chance to try different DEs
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: but you can use the different install medias to install them by default
<kike_> any idea about how to uncompress a lot of zip files (all in the same folder)  to a different folder each one?
<sanaking> I'm confused at how I was able to install at all, now trying to boot Ubuntu/Kubuntu/GNOMEbuntu all seem to have graphics issues making them unusable. hmm.
<sanaking> anyways, so it sounds like nobody knows where i can find resources to learn about using LVM+FDE effectively
<almoxarife> sanaking: be so kind as to share via pastebin, /var/log/syslog and Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: boot to the kubuntu installCD and run through the install method, just like you would with ubuntu
<sanaking> Am I the only person using LUKS?
<ATAKAN> mrb
<almoxarife> luks?
<sanaking> almoxarife: after days of work i managed to turn off nouveau and install nvidia-current, and am booted fine now, but would like to resize my partitions
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: the newer releases use compiz, if your gpu isn't up to the task it will offload to the cpu.
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: basically, all you have tested is Gnome desktop. I suggest you try the others then form an opinion. You don't have to use gnome
<DDAZZA> Simple question: when running the time command. What is real/user/sys?
<almoxarife> sanaking: be so kind as to share via pastebin, /var/log/syslog and Xorg.0.log <-- nevermind on this, 'gparted' for resize a partition works great for me
<sanaking> ActionParsnip: basically I've not even gotten to the GNOME desktop.
<sanaking> almoxarife: not with LVM
<almoxarife> sanaking: correct
<kike_> I installed cynnamon after breaking my graphics and it's cool, now I like it a lot
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: then try a different desktop, you can use xubuntu which needs zero 3d accelleration and I bet it runs just fine
<auronandace> kike_: cinnamon isn't supported here
<kike_> i'm sure
<sanaking> would i be able to resize my encrypted partitions from the xubuntu 12.10 dvd?
<sanaking> (or cd whatever)
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: it has all the same stuff available as the ubuntu cd, so i'd imagine so, yes
<sanaking> I don't know if the ubuntu CD can do that
<auronandace> sanaking: i thought the whole point of using lvm was so you didn't have to worry about partition sizes
<ActionParsnip> sanaking: if the tools ar ein the repos and you have web access, there is nothing stopping you installing the apps (except ram space to hold the app itself)
<wN> auronandace: lvm doesn't care about partition sizes. it puts them all devices into a single pool and works from that
<sanaking> auronandace: I want to install another OS
<auronandace> wN: exactly
<sanaking> OS(es)
<wN> i missed the original question, but you dont have to resize your partition sizes with lvm unless you want to create new devices for use in a new vg or outside of lvm
<almoxarife> sanaking: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Parted-Magic-update-includes-GParted-LVM-support-1706323.html
<sanaking> almoxarife: But I also used crypt/LUKS :(
<wN> sanaking: perhaps you should ask in #lvm if you have lvm specific questions.
<sanaking> It is strange that KUbuntu doesn't include any partition tools that support LVM, eh
<wN> sanaking: what do you mean?
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: thnx for ur time :)
<t432> anyone know the correct java ee package (not the standard version)
<sanaking> wN: i can try, but not sure if they'll be able to help me with the LUKS issues..
<wN> sanaking: why? there are LUKs questions in there all the time
<sanaking> wN: The two partitioning tools that come with my install don't seem to support it..
<OpenSorce> Is it safe to just delete the contents of /tmp ?
<sanaking> wN: oh yeah? ok great!
<ActionParsnip> t432: do you want oracle java for your browser?
<wN> sanaking: what're you trying to do? resize your partitions?
<t432> no i need the development kit java ee
<t432> java enterprise edition
<slMagnvox> Need help configuring display; v12.10  with AMD 6350 plugged in via VGA to a LCD TV
<WhereIsMySpoon> myhero: np
<myhero> WhereIsMySpoon: not for U but i highly appreciate that
<t432> is j2ee available in repo?
<kyyd> does anyone have any advice on upgrading packages on a production server? Like does it often cause problems? Should you always do is asap, and is there a good process to check that it hasn't broken anything?
<kyyd> *it asap
<auronandace> t432: if that is an official oracle version then i doubt it
<almoxarife> kyyd: if its working dont touch it
<t432> how do get it work?
<t432> if was to download it from oracle
<t432> if i*
<auronandace> !java | t432
<ubottu> t432: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<myhero> i tried installing JDK 7u9 with NetBeans 7.2.1 linux x64 edition available here http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-7-netbeans-download-432126.html on installed ubuntu 12.10 but it there was nothing happening when double clicking it
<myhero> on installed 12.10 OS
<t432> ubottu: I have those i need http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javaee/downloads/index.html
<ubottu> t432: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<t432> e.e. j2ee
<t432> oh
<t432> i meant auronandace
<auronandace> t432: i don't use java, thankfully never needed it
<sanaking> ok going to try to boot the install DVD again, hope it works.. bbl (maybe)
<t432> auronandace: php?
<kyyd> almoxarife: ok thanks
<kyyd> almoxarife: what about security updates, are those usually ok?
<auronandace> t432: nope, i'm not a web dev
<t432> ah your c man
<almoxarife> kyyd: i personally chose to make security updates, but that is a choice also
<myhero> i tried installing JDK 7u9 with NetBeans 7.2.1 linux x64 edition available here http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-7-netbeans-download-432126.html on installed ubuntu 12.10 OS but there was nothing happening when double clicking it....whats wrong with it ?
<tozen> Nevopross: как сам, брат?
<ajp> i have this script I need to run as a daemon, I need it to run every time the server boots, can someone point me?
<jrib> !upstart | ajp
<ubottu> ajp: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> ajp: check out the cookbook for upstart
<ajp> wow so much info... is there a short sweet version?
<bekks> ajp: That was the short version. :P
<myhero> anyone ?
<jrib> ajp: well the "getting started" link there gets you started.  You can also look at existing scripts for inspiration
<bekks> myhero: On what?
<myhero> bekks: i tried installing JDK 7u9 with NetBeans 7.2.1 linux x64 edition available here http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-7-netbeans-download-432126.html on installed ubuntu 12.10 OS but there was nothing happening when double clicking it....whats wrong with it ?
<ajp> I have my script, i just need it to go, lol
<ajp> or do i have to write a script for my script?
<bekks> myhero: Download netbeans, and install it afterwards. There's nothing to be happening when just clicking it.
<jrib> ajp: an init script, yes.  So upstart can manage it.  This is the proper way
<ajp> jrib: i see
<myhero> bekks: i tried it through terminal also but no use
<bekks> myhero: "tried" "no use" - be more specific, please.
<ActionParsnip> ajp: if you add it in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line, it will run as root before the desktop shows
<ActionParsnip> ajp: as it is a daemon, you will need to add a space and an amperand after the command to background it
<ActionParsnip> ajp: if you don't then the boot will hang
<myst3rious> okay. I'm going to have to blow this out of the water and reinstall Ubuntu.
<myst3rious> that's the only way this is going to get fixed sadly
<alexkhcsz> my menu bar disappeared, where i can set wlan configs... how to get it back
<myst3rious> Funny. Apparently a drive protection thing in Ubuntu doesn't let Ubuntu discs boot. That's nice.
<doost> hello, i just bought an acer aspiron e... i am unable to install ubuntu on it.
<myst3rious> doost: PM me and I can walk you through the process
<doost> it keeps restarting
<myst3rious> Is it on a flashstick or a DVD?
<myst3rious> doost? is it on a USB stick or DVD?
<dotty_> Hi, I have a quick question regarding the samba server. I've gt it all setup, added myself as a user and on my mac workstation i can see the server, connect to it and share files.
<dotty_> However, there is 2 shared folder, both pointing to the same place. I have "homes" and "kevin", both going to the same place.
<doost> i tried both
<doost> niether works
<bekks> dotty_: And whats your question?
<b14d3> dotty_: You should be able to edit smbd.conf and see those, and edit/rename/remove them
<myst3rious> Is your computer set to boot from dick?
<myst3rious> I am so sorry. I meant disc
<dotty_> The question is, how do i remove the "homes" folder.
<bekks> dotty_: You have to edit the samba configuration file and restart samba, for removing the generic homes share.
<doost> I don't know what to do, it doesn't recognize the disc, and with the usb, it keeps restarting
<b14d3> dotty_: If memory serves, edit /etc/init.d/smbd/smbd.conf, you can google the documentation on it, it's very straightfoward.
<``q> hello. is there a way to directly force a PXE boot from a certain IP, from commandline ?
<dotty_> under Share Defs, I got [homes] comment = Home Directories browsable  = yes
<Erin> b14d3, /etc/samba/smbd.conf I think
<bekks> b14d3: That file does not exist ion Ubuntu.
<Erin> bekks, see above
<bekks> Erin: I know ;)
<b14d3> Good call Erin, haven't quite gotten filepaths memorized perfectly yet. Sorry about that dotty_
<Erin> lol np..
<Erin> b14d3, init.d contains the startup scripts for daemons
<dotty_> Ah! Got it. change the "browseable" to no.
<bekks> dotty_: That will not remove the share. It will just not been visible.
<srhb> My Google-fu is failing me! How do I make Ubuntu "forget" a wireless network? Every time I turn on my wifi adaptor, it tries to connect to a network that isn't mine, presumably because I've misclicked it once. The password dialog pops up for it, which is quite annoying.
<b14d3> Thanks Erin, trying to get better with Ubuntu
<samphippen> how do I forward port 5443 on my local box via ssh to someserver:1337
<dotty_> The "Homes" folder has gone, and now all I've got is my "kevin" folder. Which is what i want.
<bekks> dotty_: the home share is not gone, it is not visible. You wont disappear from this earth when just hiding behind a corner.
<kickingvegas> srhb: Try "Edit Connections" under the wifi top menu bar symbol
<ActionParsnip> samphippen: do you not use a router?
<srhb> kickingvegas: Perfect thanks. Strangely that dialog says I've never used the network (even though it's in the list.)
<kickingvegas> srhb: np
<Drakee> If anyone needs a nice PasteBin site. Feel free to use http://PasteBin.BiessieCloud.com Thanks.
<kickingvegas> finding out that power management wifi is just broken in ubuntu.
<guntbert> Drakee: no advertising here, thank you
<srhb> kickingvegas: Oh?
<Drakee> im sorry
<Drakee> Just trying to throw out pastebin for users :)
<dr_willis> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Drakee> I used them often
<srhb> I don't really know. I had to whip out a custom script to deal with internet sharing over wifi, that might have made things worse.
<dotty_> Nah, i understand that. I want to share my home folder, but the issue was that on OS X both "kevin" and "homes" was coming up, both pointing to the same folder.
<kickingvegas> disabling wifi power management has taken most of the random disconnects I see; unfortunately not all.
<dr_willis> dotty_:  samba has a feature to share the users 'homes' and thats how it would work. Whatever user is logged in (say 'bob') connects to the server/homes share. would get routed to  bobs home directory
<myst3rious> My god do I hope I just partitioned this drive correctly.
<dotty_> Yeah, thats what I want.
<dotty_> Thanks for your time! might be back soon!
<myst3rious> anyone know if there's a way to brute-force BearShare into working on Ubuntu, seeing as it needs IE 7> and WMP 10>?
<myst3rious> erm
<myst3rious> IE 7< and WMP 10<
<dr_willis> wine and a lot of black magic perhaps.. ask in #windhq perhaps
<ikonia> myst3rious: why do that ?
<ikonia> either boot into windows, or use an alternative tool
<b14d3> I haven't used BearShare since like 2005. I didn't know it still even existed.
<dr_willis> I dont even know what bearShare does. so i cant suggest an alternative
<_0x783czar> I have a server with a colorized prompt.  I did not set this up on the server, but would like to duplicate this colorized output on another machine.  However I'm not exactly sure where to look for the settings that I need to duplicate.  So far I've taken the /etc/profile.d/99_bashrc.sh file and duplicated it on the other system, but it still doesn't have a colorized promt.  What else can I look at?
<b14d3> It's a P2P nontorrent share software
<myst3rious> dr_willis: it's a share software for sharing music
<almoxarife> dr_willis: it allows you to share bear hugs
<dr_willis> _0x783czar:  check the users .bashrc and .profile  theres a color prompt settiogs in there.
<dr_willis> _0x783czar:  theres a 'bash prompt howto' at tldp.org that has dozens of things you can do to the promopts
<myst3rious> almoxarife: close, it's also a dating/connections thing too
 * almoxarife does not date
<dr_willis> So you an date bears. ;)
<b14d3> Nothin wrong with that lols
<myst3rious> "[16:19] * almoxarife does not date" you're in #ubuntu. nuff said.
<Erin> ?
<b14d3> But, back to a previous point, are you committed to using that software?
<Erin> i'm here and I am married lol....
<Erin> OT though ;-p
<b14d3> I have a boyfriend....
<Erin> b14d3, well if ur male more power to you, if you are female no big accomplishment any woman can get a man easily ;-p
<Erin> but offtopic so i digress
<almoxarife> :) , i can tell that was not a good tangent
<myst3rious> too bad all of us aren't that lucky. anyways, I'm not fully comitted, if there's a decent Ubuntu/Debian alternative, I might jump ship to that.
<almoxarife> myst3rious: KDE buddy
<myst3rious> operative word being "decent" aka "still working and lively"
<b14d3> I loves my KTorrent.
<Erin> myst3rious, people like arch linux also
<myst3rious> I've heard the installing of Arch is a pain in the @$$ though
<_0x783czar> dr_willis: thank-you so much that was it!
<Erin> myst3rious, it might be now, I think they removed the gui installer
<guntbert> !ot | myst3rious , Erin
<ubottu> myst3rious , Erin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<almoxarife> myst3rious: arch? one question, does it do anything any other distro cant?
<Erin> guntbert, really? he asked a question about LINUX i answered it, yes it was not *ubuntu* but can you possibly just be cool for one minute lol ?
<k1l> Erin: we have #ubuntu-offtopic and even ##linux for that :) so keep this for ubuntu support, please
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Erin
<ubottu> Erin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Erin> ....
<myst3rious> alright. new install is up and running. now let's hope I don't screw it up again
<guntbert> Erin: that has nothing to do with "being cool" - just read your last 5-6 comments
<Erin> so lets figure this out, my two lines or 20+ lines of 2 people linking me the same thing ?
<Erin> and i'm supposed to join #offtopic every time someone asks for a different linux variant ?
<drthodt> hey if im on 64bit windows will wubi install 64bit
<k1l> Erin: please stop to discuss this here. the point is made, please see the guidelines
<SonikkuAmerica> Erin, that isn't exactly a support question
<almoxarife> Erin: not to worry, when the chat goes off into #bash or #apache, pounce!
<guntbert> Erin: you are supposed to keep your comments *here* strictly to ubuntu support
<Erin> i'm done coming here
<SonikkuAmerica> drthodt: Yes
<Erin> problem solved
 * SonikkuAmerica sighs
<almoxarife> oh dear
<SonikkuAmerica> drthodt: Yes, you can. Depends, you want 32- or 64-bit Ubuntu installed?
<k1l> drthodt: you are sure you want wubi and not a real installation?
<almoxarife> drthodt: its a 64bit machine, thats what matters
 * dr_willis advises running away from wubi.
<drthodt> I want 64bit
<drthodt> compiles mah droid jellybeans
<ccolorado> hi, in an attept to clone a 16 GB SD card to a 32 GB card I ended up with a 16 GB partion on the new card, 'mount -l' says its a 16 GB partition while 'cfdisk' say its a 32 GB. I clonned the SD with dd.
<almoxarife> drthodt: so install via the 64bit iso
<drthodt> doesnt wubi use the nt bootloader?
<ccolorado> Any idea why cfdisk reporst a bigger size ?
<drthodt> the installer
<ikonia> ccolorado: because that's the "device" but you've cloned the partition table which will be 16gb
<drthodt> i want to bitlock my windows 8 and dualboot lts
<dr_willis> ccolorado:  use gparted to resize the 16bg partion to fill up th rest of the sd. or make a 2nd partion
<SonikkuAmerica> almoxarife, drthodt: To install INSIDE Windows, type in "<parent>\wubi.exe --force-wubi"
<SonikkuAmerica> drthodt: where <parent> is wherever the Wubi exe is at
<ikonia> you don't want to install insidde a bitlocked NTFS file system
<almoxarife> SonikkuAmerica: used wubi for years, thats how i figured out i had a 64bit system
<drthodt> yeah I dont want to do that
<drthodt> i want it on its own partition
<drthodt> using nt bootloader
<drthodt> so i can bitlock windows
<SonikkuAmerica> drthodt: Unless you're using Windows 7/8 there's no way to do that...
<kg> OK, so what's the best way to actually learn linux and not just use linux? I dont lrarn anything real about linux by writing ordninary desktop apps for it and i dont learn anything by usin g it as i use windows. how do i learn linux for real? write a bootloader?
<SonikkuAmerica> drthodt: Just saying
<drthodt> im on win8
<auronandace> kg: a question better asked in ##linux
<almoxarife> ikonia: will wubi refuse to install ubuntu within this bitlocked ntfs? or is it a user option?
<ikonia> almoxarife: it won't know, but think about it, windows is used to decypt it, so upon rebooting.....
<gregor3005> how can i transfer the ubuntu installations iso to an usb stick so it boots on my laptop that boot only from uefi devices?
<SonikkuAmerica> Where'd kg go?
<dr_willis> gregor3005:  the normal tools to make a bootable usb from iso - should handle that. Or use 'dd' to image the iso directly to usb.
<almoxarife> ikonia: i just dont want to give someone bad advice, about installing wubi, i dont have a win8 to play with to know any better
<gregor3005> dr_willis: ok i try "dd if=./dvd.iso of=/dev/sde"?
<dr_willis> gregor3005:  thats the core of it yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> drthodt: Try this page, it uses EasyBCD to configure an install like the one you mentioned: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/use-the-windows-bootloader-to-dual-boot-windows-vista-and-ubuntu.html
<dr_willis> gregor3005:  giving a BS= option may speed it up.  ;)
<freedomrun> is there a way to enable minimise on click function in ubuntu 12.10 Unity??!
<dr_willis> freedomrun:  theres some unofficial unity patches for that.
<ccolorado> ikonia: how should i have coned just the content of the partition ? dd if=/dev/sdb1, dd if=/dev/sdb, or something else ? ( given i want to presever dates and stuff like that )
<ikonia> ccolorado: dd is not the tool
<freedomrun> dr_willis, for 12.10 Unity also?
<ikonia> ccolorado: there are tools such as clonezilla, or simple "copy the data" onto the new disk
<dr_willis> freedomrun:  last i looked they mentioned 12.10 - i dont use the patch. saw it mentione don webupd8 or omgubuntu sites
<freedomrun> dr_willis, thnx
<gregor3005> dr_willis: thx i try it
<ccolorado> ikonia: what confuses me a lot is cfdisk saying that sdb1 is 32 GB  ( not sdb )
<SonikkuAmerica> ccolorado, ikonia: Is that not the partition size?
<ikonia> ccolorado: the physical partiton probably is 32bit, but you've copied the 16GB partition table
<fjk> hello
<fjk> someone testing steam ?
<SonikkuAmerica> fjk: Under Wine?
<ikonia> fjk: the steam beta has it's own forum with lots of info/testers
<fjk> no, native
<fjk> i have one simple question
<ikonia> fjk: the steam beta has it's own forum with lots of info/testers
<fjk> they changed gfc files ?
<ikonia> fjk: the steam beta has it's own forum with lots of info/testers
<fjk> on first time im copied files from steam for win
<ikonia> fjk: are you listening ?
<ikonia> fjk: the steam beta has it's own forum with lots of info/testers
<fjk> and ?
<HumanBeing> How do I install Mari0 (https://launchpad.net/~sleepycat/+archive/mari0?field.series_filter=oneiric) without a high risk (since inofficial repositories are told to be dangerous)?
<ikonia> fjk: the steam beta is nothing to do with ubuntu
<fjk> this channel is not for talking ?
<ajp> !upstart
<SonikkuAmerica> fjk: He means go there
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> fjk: no, it's for ubuntu discussion
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | fjk
<ubottu> fjk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mgolisch> where would be the right channel to ask questions about ubuntu for android?
<MaynardW1ters> hey guys, I have a 5 disk raid array on 11.04 and something got updated and now its not automounting. I can see the multidisk devie. but it does not want to mount ive tried a number of mdadm commands and it appears that it knows there is a md device, but doesnt want to make it active... any suggestions are welcome
<ikonia> mgolisch: there is no right channel as they have not released any info on it yet
<fjk> hm
<mgolisch> ikonia: so its just marketing buzz?
<ikonia> mgolisch: well, no, but there is no info on it and hasn't been since the first marketing push
<ikonia> mgolisch: I'm sure it's being worked on, but there is nothing known
<mgolisch> too bad
<ikonia> mgolisch: who knows the "real" status/info on it
<abizrcmplx> hello everyone! i thought id give this a try and ask a quick question. id appreciate any help. i installed Lubuntu 12.10 with the mini iso and all works fine except video playback. totem seems to be the only player that will work but i have to keep the size very small so it doesnt skip. playing videos in the browser is no issue at all. im not sure if its a matter of installing a certain codec or that perhaps its somethimg more lik
<dr_willis> I want android on ubuntu. :) so i can run my android stuff on my Ubuntu desktop. ;P
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: Isn't the Android SDK available for Ubuntu?
<HumanBeing> mgolisch: just ask in a forum of your choice.
<dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica:  wanting somthing a little more end user friendly :) like that bluez thang on windows.
<mgolisch> theres been some work on something called android execution environment @ dr_willis
<mgolisch> but i think theres been no progress since 2009
<dr_willis> Im getting so used to using my phone/tablets - I find my self doing android-type gestures on my Ubuntu boxs ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> abizrcmplx: Can your video drivers handle video playback?
<SonikkuAmerica> abizrcmplx: Natively that is
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: "Bluez thang"?
<dr_willis> abizrcmplx:  the kind of video/size/codec and your system specs can have limitions
<HumanBeing> my question again: How do I install Mari0 (https://launchpad.net/~sleepycat/+archive/mari0?field.series_filter=oneiric) without a high risk (since inofficial repositories are told to be dangerous)?
<ccolorado> ikonia: mm maybe wording is confusing me, I think your last message says that the SD has no free space (FYI It has like 4 GB of free space ). If not, then i dont understand your answer
<dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica:  some anroid-enviroment they have on windows now. i forget its name. had blue in it i belive.
<ikonia> ccolorado: how many partitions are on the disk
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: you need love from the ppa
<ikonia> (on the SD)
<ccolorado> ikonia: just that one (sdb1)
<ikonia> ccolorado: right, so it spans the whole disk
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: Hmm... something to research
<abizrcmplx> sonikkuamerica:  yes. i dont have an issue on other distros as long as compiz or any kind of effects are enabled. like with linux mint 13 xfce "vlc" play works fine.
<ikonia> ccolorado: therefore it's 32gb in size
<xyzone> anyone got steam beta to run on amd64?
<dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica:  bluestacks.com - aparantly a OS-X version is in alpha
<ikonia> xyzone: the people on the steam beta forum may have
<ccolorado> ikonia: even if mount -l reports it being 16 GB in size ?
<HumanBeing> ActionParsnip: precise ;)
<ikonia> ccolorado: please try to listen
<ikonia> ccolorado: you've got a partition that covers the whole disk
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: I'm downloading it now, wonder what this could mean
<ikonia> however, you have copied the partition TABLE from the 16GB SD card when you did DD
<dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica:  Not sure if willwork in wine. it does work 'ok' in windows last i tried it.
<ikonia> so software that queries the partition table will report 16GB, software that queries the physical device will report 32gb
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bartbes/love-unstable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install love-unstable
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: I'm in Windows 8 right now
<dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica:  you have my condolances.. ;P
<HumanBeing> ActionParsnip: Is it possible to install it without adding the ppa?
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: then run:  ls /usr/bin | grep love      what is output?
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: Condolences?! I think it's great!
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: you need love 8.1, which isn't in the repos
<ActionParsnip> !info love
<ubottu> love (source: love): 2D game development framework based on Lua and OpenGL. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-1 (quantal), package size 965 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: mari0 needs 0.8.1
<ccolorado> ikonia: got it. thanks :)
<trism> 4/lastlog HumanBeing 20
<trism> oops sorry
<DaItsicle> Hello, I need help updating drivers in gnome classic. Anyone know how?
<dr_willis> DaItsicle:  clarify what you need.
<dr_willis> gnome clasic or whatever desktop.. shouldent matter.
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: :( It doesn't work with Intel integrated graphics
<dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica:  ;) it wants mono for windows in wine also. ;P
<DaItsicle> Well I got my steam beta invite, and it said i need to update opengl drivers, but I googled around and haven't found much.
<dr_willis> DaItsicle:  whats your video card?
<HumanBeing> ActionParsnip: but I can't find packages for it...
<gregor3005> which filesystem does ubuntu use per default? i have to use gpt so it boots from uefi for my asus f201e netbook
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: packages for what?
<dr_willis> gregor3005:  ext4
<ikonia> gregor3005: ext4
<DaItsicle> Amd/ati radeon
<ahammond> I used apt-get install rabbitmq-server, then dpkg -L rabbitmq-server and note that it says it includes /etc/init.d/rabbitmq-server. ls /etc/init.d/rabbitmq-server does not exist. WTF?
<HumanBeing> ActionParsnip: For love and Mari0
<gregor3005> sry i meant partitiontable type
<ikonia> ahammond: don't need comments like "WTF" please.
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: its not in a package
<ikonia> gregor3005: it will use what you tell it to use
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: wget http://stabyourself.net/dl.php?file=mari0-1006/mari0-linux.zip; unzip ./mari0-linux.zip; rm ./mari0-linux.zip
<gregor3005> ikonia: i used the live cd to install ubuntu and it dont asked me
<ahammond> ikonia: ok, more generally, if the package manifest says it includes X, I install the package and file X doesn't exist, uh… what gives?
<gregor3005> i said it should use the whole disk
<gregor3005> i wait if it works with default values
<ikonia> ahammond: you've not got that package from the ubuntu repos have you
<ahammond> ikonia: got it from the rabbitmq PPA
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: its a single .love file, you open it with love and it runs
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: simples
<ikonia> ahammond: so the person who maintains that appears to not be doing a good job
<ikonia> ahammond: you'll need to contact to PPA maintainer
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: did you install love-unstable from the PPA?
<ahammond> ikonia: so, manually extracted the file using dpkg -x and the file is in there… but ???
<ikonia> ahammond: ubuntu dosn't use that init system any more
<HumanBeing> ActionParsnip: OK, thanks :) I hoped there would be an easier way to install it, but your descriptions helped me
<ikonia> ahammond: hence why you'll need to contact the PPA maintainer
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: its not hard
<HumanBeing> ActionParsnip: No, I did nothing right now
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: add a ppa, install a package, download the game and run the app
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: you may need to link /usr/bin/love-unstable to /usr/bin/love
<ahammond> ikonia: I'm less interested in the specific file being extracted than in the fact that not all of the files got extracted.
<ikonia> ahammond: because those file destinitions no longer exist
<ikonia> ahammond: contact the package maintainer
<HumanBeing> ActionParsnip: Well, in comparison to other OSs it is hard ;)
<ajp> instead of using upstart, is it wise to add my script to @reboot in crontab?
<ahammond> ikonia: ok, thanks
<DaItsicle> Any help at updating open gl for amd mobility radeon hd 4200?
<hecconte> Hi, I'm new to Xchat, Is there any spanish channel for ubuntu or xubuntu? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: i'd say it was simple, plus as the repo gets updated so will your packages, which other systems don't do
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: also, other apps using love are updated in the same step, other OSes don't have that feature
<ajp> !logrotate.d
<serp_> hecconte: #ubuntu-es
<serp_> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<serp_> #kubuntu-es
<serp_> #xubuntu-es
<serp_> #lubuntu-es
<FloodBot1> serp_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<serp_> ok thx FloodBot1 very helpful
<HumanBeing> ActionParsnip: Do I have to add an repo for every app, which isnt in the official repo?
<hecconte> serp_: Thank you very much.
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: its one way to install, love is in the repos, just that its not new enough for the app, so you need an extra source for the newer version
<HumanBeing> ActionParsnip: because I read, that you shouldnt add too much ppas...
<ActionParsnip> HumanBeing: ideally but if you need them then you have that freedom
<HumanBeing> ActionParsnip: Thx a lot!
<malrog> hi does anyne know anything about nvidia optimus, i got geforce 540m grapihcs and it gets hot really hot about 90-92c when i play games with optirun
<serp_> install windows
<serp_> it rúns better there
<ActionParsnip> malrog: optimus is a massive headache in linux
<xyzone> megatron won on linux
<malrog> yes ive noticed that but i like ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> malrog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee   may help
<xyzone> i'm boycotting buying anything with optimus
<serp_> or buy a new laptop
<malrog> Actionparsnip: ive been looking there and other places but found no answer about the heat problem
<xyzone> malrog, are you using bumblebee?
<darkhalo117> What's the best software to convert my dvd's to a format that I can use on an ipod? (Preferably for ubuntu)
<malrog> xyzone: yes im using bumblebee
<xyzone> darkhalo117, depends on which ipod, gtkpod used to work, now it won't
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo117: there is no single best app to do anything on any OS
<serp_> listing files has a good standard app
<SuperBurrito> how do I remove ubuntu from my linux?
<remsSs> Hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo117: if there was a single best, the others would cease to be developed as nobody would use them
<serp_> SuperBurrito: troll much?
<RickZilla> SuperBurrito: How is it configured right now?
<xyzone> SuperBurrito, alt+ctrl+delete
<darkhalo117> Well I haven't lived in a cave for the last 20 years so I realize that
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo117: so why ask what the best is, when you know it doesn't exist?
<darkhalo117> I don't consider your word to be celestial. No offense
<darkhalo117> I would love your opinion
<RickZilla> If somebody's first language isn't English, they may use 'best' to mean something else
<diverdude> Hi. using acrobat professionel its possible to write data in a pdf...like i have a schema and i want to write values in this schema using the computer instead of writing it in hand.....I dont have adobe proffesionel...is there a linux alternative for this?
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo117: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-dvd-ripper-software.html
<darkhalo117> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: judging by the language, I think we can say that english isn't an issue
<SuperBurrito> serp_: troll: command not found
<SuperBurrito> RickZilla: when my robot boots up the ubuntu is layered on to the kernel
<fooooooobar> wow mounting samba shares should be easier
<xyzone> diverdude, I think gimp can write pdf, not sure what a schema is
<RickZilla> diverdude: try pdfedit, should be in the repo
<dgalih> i'm using Neodownloader (from windows) to grab video or pict from website. is there an alternative from LINUX?
<ActionParsnip> fooooooobar: nautilus does it painlessly
<RickZilla> SuperBurito: You can always run a disk wipe utility
<xyzone> dgalih, yes, there's addons for firefox and chrome
<SuperBurrito> RickZilla: with a cloth a Windex?
<SuperBurrito> OK I will wipe it
<RickZilla> something like that
<xyzone> with acid
<dgalih> xyzone, how to use it?
<xyzone> dgalih, try download helper for firefox
<fooooooobar> not got nautlis, using xubuntu file manager, got it sorted now but seriously something should just auto do that for me :) i actualy got foobar200 running quicker than it took me to access my remote drives
<ActionParsnip> fooooooobar: is it pcmanfm in xubuntu?
<fooooooobar> thunar
<dgalih> xyzone, thanks. i'll try it first
<e66> Everytime I push something to bitbucket it prompts like this. "Enter passphrase for key '/home/e66/.ssh/id_rsa'". How can I make it more readable?
<e66> I mean something like "Enter your default passphrase"
<Pelo> evening , I'm trying to setup google talk in empathy and I'm getting a network error message , can anyone help ?
<HumanBeing> Pelo: You should write the error message, before anybody can answer this ;)
<Pelo> HumanBeing, it did
<Pelo> i did
<ActionParsnip> fooooooobar: i believe thunar can hit samba shares
<Pelo> HumanBeing, network error is the message
<HumanBeing> Pelo: try to run “killall telepathy-butterfly”
<HumanBeing> and restart empathy
<Pelo> HumanBeing,  no process found
<ajp> trying to create an upstart file, how does this look? http://pastebin.com/DVhstVqa
<ActionParsnip> fooooooobar: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.co.uk/2011/12/add-support-for-samba-shares-to-thunar.html
<Rolo__> would anyone be interested in helping me install ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Rolo__: post your issue and the channelwill help if it can
<Nik05> put CD/DVD in an follow steps
<HumanBeing> Pelo:  do you use username@gmail.com as the login ID?
<Pelo> HumanBeing, yes
<Rolo__> well here is my issue, my netbook won't boot the USB disk and I have no optical drive
<Rolo__> my remaining option is to use the pxe
<ActionParsnip> Rolo__: did you set the USB as the first boot device?
<HumanBeing> Pelo: strange... I had the error, when I logged in with my username without the  @gmail.com
<Rolo__> I set the usb as the boot priority
<Rolo__> and my machine skips to pxe
<Rolo__> i recently got a boot sector virus
<Rolo__> my motherboard reads the hardrive but cant boot from it
<HumanBeing> Pelo: Ah: write talk.google.com as the server in the advanced settings of the account
<Pelo> HumanBeing, the annoying thing is that my regular account in empathy uses the same gmail and works fine
<Pelo> HumanBeing, ok where do I find those advances settings, I can'T locate them anywhere
<marlboroman> hi.
<HumanBeing> Edit > Accounts > the  google talk account > advanced
<marlboroman> when i do "which java" in my terminal, i get JAVA_HOME/bin/java which is perfectly normal.
<Googol30> I've been trying to mount a 256 Megabyte flash drive formatted in FAT32 on Ubuntu Server 12.04 for the last 2 and a half hours now.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<marlboroman> but when i do sudo which java, i don't see anything.
<marlboroman> how can i fix this
<almoxarife> Rolo__: so are you wanting to overwrite the boot sector with the ubuntu install?
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: what device nam is the partition?
<HumanBeing> Pelo: Edit > Accounts > the  google talk account > advanced
<ActionParsnip> Rolo__: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Pelo> HumanBeing, I don'T see that anywhere , I get the the account portion,  I see  my google talk account setup but no advanced settings ,  all I can do is "edit my connection parameters" (translated from the french)
<Googol30> If by partition name, you mean sda, sdb, sdc... etc... then I really haven't a clue. I wish I could figure that out.
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: run:  sudo fdisk -l     one block will identify the SD card (look at the disk sizes)
<tjbiddle> anyone have experience with setting ulimit within an upstart (/etc/init) script?
<HumanBeing> Pelo: you are right, I checked it now. OK, another try: use @googlemail.com
<fooooooobar> thanks ActionParsnip some usefull info ther
<almoxarife> HumanBeing: did you mean gmail.com?
<ActionParsnip> fooooooobar: yeah, gvfs is dead handy :)
<HumanBeing> Pelo: No, use the long domain: @googlemail.com
<Pelo> HumanBeing, tried, ddin'T do much
<hetii> Hello :>
<Monotoko> hey all, does anyone know what "wish" is?
<Monotoko> and where I can get it?
<hetii> I have this issue on my mint dystribution: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=93095
<Monotoko> "/opt/Aptana_Studio_3/plugins/com.aptana.git.core_3.0.0.1345235597/os/linux/askpass.tcl: 3: exec: wish: not found"
<hetii> after first login or autologin when i type enter in console i`m back to login screen
<ActionParsnip> hetii: mint isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | hetii
<ubottu> hetii: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<HumanBeing> Pelo: found this: "ya, I deleted my Google talk account, then I readded it but this time I selected Jabber instead of Google Talk. I changed the Server field under Advanced to the google server, talk.google.com, used my full email as username with my password, and I left all the SSL options unticked."
<Pelo> HumanBeing, ok I deleted all the accounts sarted from scratch and I can now connect,  but I can'T dial a phone number to make a call useing my computer
<Googol30> It looks like it's either sda2, or sda5, attempting the mount the former gives me "unable to read superblock" while attempting to mount the latter gives "unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"
<hetii> but its based on ubuntu relase, so would be helpfull if someone here know how to fix it :)
<Pelo> HumanBeing, trying your latest
<ActionParsnip> hetii: none of the ubuntu based distros are suported here
<hetii> of course i aks there also :)
<ActionParsnip> hetii: similarly, ubuntu is based on debian, but if you ask for ubuntu support in #debian you will be pointed here
<marlboroman> when i do "which java" in my terminal, i get JAVA_HOME/bin/java which is perfectly normal. but "sudo which java" doesn't show anything therefore i cannot use java as root. how can i fix this? java_home is set in my ~/.bashrc and it's on my $PATH as well.
<ActionParsnip> hetii: you aren't using Ubuntu or a Canonical release, so it's not supported here
<ActionParsnip> marlboroman: did you set the java home in /root/.bashrc too ?
<ssfdre38> how can i get sticky keys off cause the control panel doesnt do it for me and i want to hard code it off
<hetii> I see your point ActionParsnip, but as i said i ask on several channel to find solution.
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: so your SD card has multiple partitions on it?
<ActionParsnip> hetii: you need to ask in the mint support channel and they will advise
<k1l> hetii: instead of asking in the wrong channels you could ask in the right one and save your and our time :)
<Googol30> It shouldn't... I just reformatted it with FAT32.
<Googol30> Does the superblock thing mean anything relevent?
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: then it's not sda (which is probably your OS drive). If you pastebin the output, we can advise
<Pelo> HumanBeing, ok that stuff with jabber seems to be working, meaning I connect, what I want to do is make a phonecall to a regular number using google talk,  I go in empathy to discussion > new call > enter the number in the field but the buttons at the bottom do not light up
<Pelo> HumanBeing, thanks for your patience,  I've been on the other end of this discussion and I know how it can be
<Googol30> How do I pastebin something from the server without typing the whole thing out?
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit    should fly
<almoxarife> Pelo: i have found that 'yate' is much easier to configure for using your google number to make calls, i use it regularly without fail
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: the URL should be short enough to type out (case sensitive)
<Pelo> almoxarife, thanks i,ll tive it a wirl
<HumanBeing> Pelo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/108634/how-do-i-receive-incoming-google-voice-calls-using-empathy
<Kellur> How can I make firefox open mpeg and avi files with vlc? Now it tries to open them with GIMP.
<Pelo> almoxarife, is yate cli ?
<Googol30> This is the worst behaved Ubuntu has ever been... now it's giving me "Unable to fetch some archives" upon attempting to install pastebinit.
<ActionParsnip> Kellur: if you double click avi files, do they also open with gimp?
<ssfdre38> is there a way to hard code out sticky keys
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: maybe the repo you are trying to access is being worked on....
<almoxarife> Pelo: no, you add the applet for your graphics, there may be a cli version, i dont use it
<Kellur> ActionParsnip: No, it opens them correctly with VLC.
<ActionParsnip> Kellur: isn't there a vlc-mozilla package or some such (not 100% sure as I don't use firefox)
<ActionParsnip> Kellur: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ActionParsnip> Kellur: do you have that installed?
<almoxarife> Pelo: you are wanting to make out-going calls, yate wont receive google numbered calls either
<Kellur> ActionParsnip: No but for some files VLC already works...
<ActionParsnip> Kellur: you do know the default install would already open the files in totem and work...
<Pelo> almoxarife, trying to configure it how
<Kellur> ActionParsnip: I'm actually on Xubuntu, and I don't like Totem.
<ActionParsnip> Kellur: not sure what xubuntu uses but totem in ubuntu would work and play the vids, not sure what there is to not like...
<ActionParsnip> Kellur: i'd try the package, may help
<Kellur> ActionParsnip: OK, I just installed it... will try.
<Pelo> thanks guys, I'll work on this again later
<ActionParsnip> kemmotar: you do know that vlc uses Qt, so when you installed it you pulled in a tonne of Qt libs as deps
<ActionParsnip> Kellur: you will need to close all firefoxes, then make sure it's not running with:  ps -ef | grep -i firefox | grep -v grep        then rerun to load the new plugin
<Kellur> ActionParsnip: Still doesn't work. I think it's Firefox that is buggy. It just offers GIMP and doesn't let me change settings.
<ed_moulton> How do I use a joystick?  I don't see anything like what's in XP.  I'm using xubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Kellur: if you make a new ubuntu user and log in there, is it the same?
<devrand0m> pgrep -f firefox
<ActionParsnip> !info jscalibrator
<ubottu> Package jscalibrator does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> ed_moulton: Lucid has less than 6 months support left, you may want to upgrade soon
<ActionParsnip> !info jscalibrator lucid
<ubottu> Package jscalibrator does not exist in lucid
<ed_moulton> ActionParsnip, I did that.  I've also installed joystick (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1729315) and still no love
<ed_moulton> ActionParsnip, Really?  I thought I had like five years...
<Googol30> Any simply way to test if I have internet? I think I might have messed something up earlier when trying to assign myself a static internal IP.
#ubuntu 2012-12-08
<blackshirt> googol30, try to ping inet site
<ActionParsnip> ed_moulton: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ActionParsnip> ed_moulton: if you run:    xev   in a terminal and press things on the joystick and move stuff, do you see events in the terminal?
<Googol30> I'm guessing "unknown host google.com" means I screwed something up?
<devrand0m> ping 8.8.8.8
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: probably bad dns, does devrand0m's command reply ok?
<devrand0m> cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Kellur> ActionParsnip: No clue...  but I think I figured out more about this problem. Firefox says the file type is unknown.
<blackshirt> googol30, look at /etc/resolv.conf
<Googol30> I set that up according to http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html up to the "define new DNS server" part.
<almoxarife> Googol30: setting a static ip on the box is ok if the router will accept the number, does it?
<Polarisr> I have installed Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit and installed compiz settings manager but wobbly windows and desktop cube are not in the settings manager any help or ideas would be a big help
<almoxarife> box > router > modem > internet <-- that your setup Googol30...
<blackshirt> googol30, if you sit behind router, you should doing nat
<ActionParsnip> Polarisr: check for extra compiz plugin packages in software centre
<Polarisr> ok
<Googol30> I don't remember if I had a working connection anytime after editing the /etc/network/interfaces file, but I haven't touched anything after that to my memory.  I have changed some settings on the router in relation to not having the internal IP lease expire, or something along those lines.
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: better?
<tjbiddle> anyone have experience with setting ulimit within an upstart (/etc/init) script?
<chocka> Hi, I have a question regarding partitioning
<chocka> Hi All, I have a question regarding partitioning
<escott> chocka, just ask
<chocka> I am planning to buy a new laptop
<chocka> I started using ubuntu 1 yr ago
<Guest53318> anbody want to help fix network issue just installed connman and now cant get on netowrk so tried uninstalling but network manager will not shw up
<Guest53318> am on the same machine via usb boot
<Googol30> Sorry... afk... upon running everything past "run"... there's "Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'" among other error messages... I'm pretty sure I don't have internet on my Ubuntu box now.
<KI4RO> .
<giannaras> kalispera
<Googol30> I, however, can connect to the apache server it's running.
<giannaras> einai kaneis pou n milaei ellhnika;; as erthei prive sos
<escott> Googol30, can you "ping 8.8.8.8"
<Guest53318> how to fix network manager...
<almoxarife> Googol30: when you went about going static , did you remove 'networkmanager' ?
<Googol30> when I ping 8.8.8.8 it says "Destination Host Unreachable"
<chocka> not only I like it very much, I also use it for my research. I do run calculation based on fortran programming and each run gives data approximately 200 mb. My current partitioning is only 10 GB, so each time I have to move my data from previous runs to other systems to do new calc. I plan to buy a 1 TB hdd laptop. I wish to have 500 GB for Ubuntu. What would be a good scheme for Ubuntu partition with 500 GB
<Netbus> Greetings from the internet!
<Googol30> And how would I have gone about removing "networkmanager", even accidentally?
<almoxarife> Googol30: the static ip you chose, does your router accept it? or can you ping your router?
<Googol30> I can ping my router, as well as connect to it on this computer on the apache2 webserver it's running.
<Googol30> So apparently I don't have a WAN connection on my Ubuntu box, but I do have a LAN connection.
<almoxarife> Googol30: when i set my server to static i purged 'networkmanager' , especially if you are using /etc/network/interfaces with static entries
<giannaras> kalispera
<giannaras> ellhnika kanenas;;;
<giannaras> as erthei prive einai anagkh sos
<dfa> hello.... anybody so kind to give this newbie a little help? :)
<ActionParsnip> Googol30: sounds like you need a router reboot
<dfa> hi ActionParsnip... could i please bother you for another 5 minutes today as well?
<ActionParsnip> dfa: ask away
<dfa> you helped me last time with alacarte...
<dfa> ok
<Googol30> I'll try purging networkmanager first, if that doesn't work, I'll restart the Ubuntu box, and if that doesn't work, I'll resort to rebooting the router... first things first though... how do I purge 'networkmanager'?
<dfa> so i installed icecat as follows: wget http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gnuzilla/17.0/icecat-17.0.1-64bit.tar.gz; tar xzf icecat-17.0.1-64bit.tar.gz; sudo mv icecat-17.0.1 /usr/local/lib; sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/icecat-17.0.1/icecat /usr/local/bin/icecat;
<almoxarife> Googol30: sudo apt-get purge networkmanager
<dfa> since it's not workiing correctly i was wondering: did i do something wrong?
<damian_> HI Everybody what about linux mint? I have installed kde now
<almoxarife> Googol30: sudo apt-get purge networkmanager* <-- better yet (*)
<dfa> i mean it works and everything but kinda slow and some pages don't load well or dont load at all.....
<escott> chocka, nothing there to really recommend any particular partitioning scheme over another. you just need bigger parttion
<escott> dfa, what is icecat
<ActionParsnip> !info icecat-
<ActionParsnip> !info icecat
<ubottu> Package icecat- does not exist in quantal
<ubottu> Package icecat does not exist in quantal
<dfa> i went to the icecat channel but nobody there.... nobody answered me.....
<chocka> escott: When alocating bigger partitioning, documentation says things abt separate partitioning for swap /usr /tmp etc. I Just do not have a good handle on these things. So, just wish to know what would be a good scheme for a 500 GB ubuntu paritioning?
<ActionParsnip> dfa: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<dfa> ok another question: how do i uninstall/remove it?
<ikonia> remove the tar file and remove the link
<ikonia> (I'm assuming it untared to an isolated directory)
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, hey there.  I was over at ed_moulton's house and ended up bringing the joystick here. I'm still on Xubuntu but 12.04 at my house.  What's the best way to make this thing work?
<dfa> output is: brigantia
<escott> chocka, you dont have to partition for any of those if you dont want to. the standard recommendation is to make a partition for a swap partition that is 2xRAM, but if you have a lot of ram that may not matter. in any case 2xRAM should not be a significant portion of a 1TB disk
<ikonia> what ?
<starfish> cats =)
<Googol30> Purging network manager seems to have no immediately noticeable effect on the connection.
<Googol30> I'm restarting the computer.
<almoxarife> Googol30: did you stop networkmanager?
<ikonia> why would removing network manager change the status of a connection ?
<chocka> escott: so, if the RAM is 8 GB, 16 GB for swap and whatever space we want for ubuntu, say 400 GB, would be fine, right? Nothing else to specify, just go ahead with automatic partitioning..
<Googol30> No... I guess I should stop it first then... that would make sense.
<escott> chocka, sure it can be that simple, or you can make it more complex if you want
<dfa> is there a browser other than firefox that supports certificates and saves logins and passwords? (midori doesn't...)
<ikonia> dfa: why are you not using firefox
<ActionParsnip> dfa: then it's not ubuntu
<Cheech> why would you ever need 16gb for swap? curious
<ikonia> what's the issue with it
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, jtest-gtk...
<almoxarife> dfa: chromium/chrome
<texta> Ahoy, can someone help me with an annoying pulseaudio issue?
<dfa> it's trisquel
<ikonia> if your machine is using 16GB of swap, it's already dead
<ikonia> dfa: it's what ?
<ActionParsnip> dfa: ask in #Trisquel
<chocka> escott: Thanks. It is going to be a single user, just me. So, what you suggested would be fine. Thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: yet another ubuntu spinoff
<ikonia> dfa: why are you not using firefox
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: fantastic, thank you
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: like we need more
<dfa> ActionParsnip you are my favorite..... please let me get help from you.....
<ikonia> dfa: sorry, we only deal with ubuntu here
<ikonia> ActionParsnip is welcome to help you in private of course
<ActionParsnip> dfa: ask in the channel for your distro
<dfa> not using firefox cuz i want to be a follower of rms :)
<Googol30> How do I stop networkmanager... I feel like doing something like that would be obvious but I haven't done anything correct today.
<chocka> ikonia: I am looking for help for parititioning a new laptop with 1 TB hdd for dual boot. I prefer 500 GB for ubuntu
<ikonia> chocka: then do that
<ikonia> Googol30: why do you want to do that ?
<almoxarife> Googol30: pkill NetworkManager
<Googol30> ^ he said so
<almoxarife> Googol30: yes, caps
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what do you hope to get by stopping the utility that manages your network interface
<Googol30> networking issues
<ikonia> thats pretty generic
<almoxarife> ikonia: he wants straight static, mainline
<ikonia> almoxarife: so ?
<ikonia> configure a static IP in network manger
<ikonia> manager
<chocka> ikonia: you said 16 GB for swap means computer is dead.. ?
<ikonia> chocka: if your machine is using 16GB of swap, your machine will be dead, yes
<Cheech> lol
<almoxarife> ikonia: so/??? his call, not mine, is box, his decision?
<ikonia> almoxarife: he said you told him to remove it.....
<dfa> AP.... i am in the other room.... i see you entered and left.... i am there now....
<ActionParsnip> chocka: 20Gb /, 1.1xRAM for swap, the rest for /home
<almoxarife> Googol30: when i set my server to static i purged 'networkmanager' , especially if you are using /etc/network/interfaces with static entries <-- that is what i said! ikonia...
<ikonia> sheesh
<Cheech> I thought swap was for older machines that starved for ram, i use no swap with no probs
<ActionParsnip> chocka: you need it if you want hibernate / suspend
<ikonia> swap can help you make use of your ram better too
<ikonia> a little bit of swap is good
<Cheech> i have 3gig or ram, i guess i dont do much with system though
<ActionParsnip> plus you will hardly miss 16Gb
<ActionParsnip> chocka: for 3Gb RAM, you'll want 3.3Gb swap :)
<chocka> ikonia: I went thru the ubuntu documentation for partitioning, but I couldn't  understand, as it said for large paritioning with ubuntu, swap /etc /usr should all be in separate parition, thats why I raised this question
<ikonia> chocka: there is no need for that
<ikonia> and it didn't say that
<Googol30> Specifically, if you must know, I am attempting to run a dedicated Minecraft server on Ubuntu Server, and I thought that port forwarding was specific to an internal IP.  My router's DHCP settings expire internal IPs every day, thus... at least with my understanding of networking, Ubuntu, and Minecraft, I would give the box a static IP.
<ikonia> as /etc CANNOT be a seperate partition
<ActionParsnip> chocka: you don't need /usr on it's own partition
<ikonia> chocka: I suggest you read again as you've not read it properly
<chocka> actionparsnip: ok, if laptop is 8 GB RAM?
<Nach0z> um. Googol30 you can set manual IPs via your network config, depending on what service you're using fr DHCP. I usually set chattr +i on my network config file in that case
<escott> chocka, in modern systems very few things can be on their own partition, /var, /home, and /boot can be on their own partition, having /usr on its own partition can cause problems
<ActionParsnip> chocka: 8.8Gb swap, unless you don't want hibernate / suspend then you can probably get away with 4Gb swap if your use is going to be web browsing and chatting
<Nach0z> and the router accepts it, as long as it's outside of what other computers will normally use.
<dfa> ActionParsnip should i wait for you in the other room? i was there but not looking at it when you entered.....
<ActionParsnip> dfa: i'm a little busy here
<almoxarife> Googol30: you can make the router reserve the ip of the what ever to a specific ip, keeping you from having to set static at the box
<ikonia> dfa: please take it to a private message
<texta> How can I set my input source with pulseaudio
<texta> I can select a card to use
<texta> but not an actual source. :\
<almoxarife> Googol30: mac reserve at the router
<Googol30> I had to change my router's settings for DHCP from 192.168.1.[2-254] to an upper bound of 252, and have set the box, along with the router, for static something... at this point I'm not sure what.
<chocka> I use for programming and running calculations based on fortran
<dfa> AP: will you help me if i wait for you? ikonia:how do i take it to a private msg?
<ikonia>  /msg ActionParsnip  hi this is a private message
<Nach0z> lol.
<dfa> so i just need to put "/msg alias" before the message?
<ikonia> dfa: yes, please join the channel #freenode if you need help using IRC
<dfa> ok
<Googol30> I have set Ubuntu to connect to the router requesting(?) the address 192.168.1.253, and have configured the router to port forward incoming external network traffic for port 25565 to 192.168.1.253.
<chocka> actionparsnip: what is the relation between hibernate / suspend and swap? and what actually is the function of swap. I use the system to run complex calculations based on fortran programming
<escott> chocka, hibernate=write to disk full power off. suspend = write to ram stop CPU/disk keep ram powered
<ActionParsnip> chocka: swap is like the pagefile in windows
<Nach0z> except awesomer
<Googol30> At this point, all I want to do is get a static internal IP set up, get the USB containing the data for the Minecraft server to mount, and port forward requests for port 25565 to that computer.
<Googol30> I think I might have only port forwarded at this point.  Everything else I mentioned in that last sentence there I haven't yet done successfully.
<PatrickDickey> Googol30: Do you have a desktop installed or is it a minimal installation?
<almoxarife> Googol30: does your router allow you to make 'mac' reservation?
<Monotoko> Googol30, usually you can override DHCP and specify which IP you want (as long you know the hostmask, usually 255.255.255.0 on home routers) and the gateway (your router IP)
<chocka> escott: ActionParsnip: ikonia: Thanks for the time and help.
<xwalk> Someone please tell me why this command is not only copying dot files? sudo cp -r /home/username/.* /media/home/user/
<Monotoko> you can do that on just one computer and have the rest still use DHCP
<xwalk> I swear bash syntax changes when I stop using it for a few weeks.
<PatrickDickey> xwalk, because .* tells it only copy files that start with .
<Nach0z> lol xwalk
<PatrickDickey> What are you trying to copy xwalk?
<Googol30> PatrickDickey, it's Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS. almaxarife, I don't recall changing anything with MAC addresses, but I do recall changing something about NAT.  And Monotoko, that's what I'm trying to do now, but I'm not exactly sure how to do so.
<PatrickDickey> Googol30: Here's how to configure a static IP. It's for 10.04, but the procedure is the same for 12.04. https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<ikonia> no
<Monotoko> Googol30: this should help: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<ikonia> that's 10.04
<xwalk> I'm following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving#Copy_.2BAC8-home_to_the_New_Partition, only I'm having to do a few weird things since I don't really fall under the typical scenario case that this tutorial goes through, so I'm trying to copy only the smaller files from my current home dir while keeping the larger files.
<almoxarife> Googol30: insure your router is using 'nat' unless you have a specific reason for not using it
<Monotoko> ohhh nevermind, use PatrickDickey's link
<PatrickDickey> ikonia, it works for 12.04 also. In fact, it's the same page that I use for every version.
<ikonia> there is no need for any of that
<ikonia> just set the static IP in network manager
<Monotoko> ikonia, he doesn't have a GUI
<xwalk> I just want to copy some dot files and some dirs containing scripts and small programs, but leave big files like videos and pictures, etc.
<ikonia> network manager has a commmand interface too
<ikonia> hence why it's installed on his system
 * PatrickDickey doesn't worry about it anymore anyhow... My Amahi Server gives me the static IP address.
<almoxarife> ikonia: he already did it, he made changes to the router before hand, correct Googol30...?
<Monotoko> ikonia, I've never got network manager to work properly without a GUI... I prefer doing it manually, then at least you know you've done it right and don't rely on software
<RoySegall> hello
<Monotoko> at the best of times it's buggy for me
<ikonia> never had a problem with it
<RoySegall> Quick question - not technical
<xwalk> PatrickDickey: I actually just answered my own question. I'm trying to copy the parent directories with that command as well, so everything in the dir will be copied.
<Monotoko> RoySegall, ask away
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: could use wicd instead
 * almoxarife does not see a need for 'networkmanager' on a hardwired box without wifi, it just overhead at that point
<PatrickDickey> xwalk, then I'd say take the . out. See if that copies everything.
<RoySegall> Any one saw the new track pad by logitch for windows 8?
<Googol30> I think I have set the router up thus that 192.168.1.253, which is the box's requested ip, is outside of the router's DHCP settings, and that that IP is static.
<ikonia> Googol30: why are you even setting a static IP
<xibalba> anyone here have issues installing vmware tools on 12.04 LTS?
<Monotoko> ikonia, so he can port forward
<ActionParsnip> RoySegall: does it have a make and model
<Googol30> Port forwarding.
<ikonia> Googol30: if you setup port forwarding on most home reouters it reserves the lease anyway
<xibalba> im sure someone here runs vmware
<ActionParsnip> RoySegall: i avoid logitech, they don't support linux :)
<xibalba> tells me fatal error when compiling cannot find smp_lock.h
<PatrickDickey> I've ran VMWare, but I typically use Virtualbox.
<RoySegall> ActionParsnip, 10x
<ActionParsnip> !find smp_lock.h
<ubottu> Package/file smp_lock.h does not exist in quantal
 * mattwj2002 waves to 1623 people
<ikonia> xibalba: you're missing a header then
<RoySegall> ActionParsnip generally i look for trackpad
<_andyj_> can you setup full disk enryption after install?
 * mattwj2002 eyes the other one
<xibalba> ikonia, i had the headers pkg installed
<RoySegall> any suggestions?
<ikonia> xibalba: it doesn't contain the header it wants then
<xibalba> how do i find it ?
<ikonia> xibalba: you install it
<xibalba> know the pkg name?
<RoySegall> apple - not cheap and i don't think that the Gestures will work
<ikonia> xibalba: you need to find out what provides it
<ikonia> there may be no package
<ikonia> it maybe internal to vmware and you've not installed it in the compilers search path
<mattwj2002> so why did Ubuntu start including crapware and asking for donations
<mattwj2002> ?
<ikonia> mattwj2002: want to phrase a normal question please
<ActionParsnip> RoySegall: i've used this in the past: keyboard touchpad
<ActionParsnip> oop
<ActionParsnip> RoySegall: http://www.ebuyer.com/104608-keysonic-2-4ghz-wireless-keyboard-with-integrated-touchpad-usb-kb-ack-540rf
<ikonia> mattwj2002: if you expect an answer, best to ask polite normal questions
<mattwj2002> why is Ubuntu asking for me to donate when I want to download it.....why are there links like Amazon in an Ubuntu live cd?
<ikonia> mattwj2002: they are asking you to donate, as donations fund the project
<ikonia> mattwj2002: they have included the amazon lense to try to create a marketing partner with amazon
<iceroot> mattwj2002: its just "maybe you wan to but you dont have to"
<RoySegall> ActionParsnip, Allready have keyboard, just need track pad like apple and the one logitech came out with
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: you can uninstall the amazon lens stuff, the donations are just a nice way to say thanks, you don't have to donate
<NcA> mattwj2002, because, this: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/12/richard-stallman-calls-ubuntu-spyware-because-it-tracks-searches/
<ActionParsnip> RoySegall: how is a trackpad different to a touchpad?
<ikonia> and Richard Stallman is a sound person to use as a "judge" of things....not
<iceroot> mattwj2002: related to the donate questions
<mattwj2002> guys I love ubuntu
<mattwj2002> I just get concerned when I see stuff like that
<ikonia> mattwj2002: concerned about what ?
<RoySegall> They don't, same same diffrent name. buy the problem is the gestures won't work with ubuntu
<mattwj2002> well for example I search for usb (for creating a live usb drive) I get ads to buy one
<ikonia> mattwj2002: then remove that lense
<ActionParsnip> RoySegall: are there bugs reported?
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> sorry not trying to cause problems :)
<PatrickDickey> _andyj_: You can only encrypt your /home folder after installing. You'll have to reinstall to encrypt the entire partition, unfortunately.
<ikonia> it's not a problem
<mattwj2002> I'll probably even donate sometime
<RoySegall> ActionParsnip, From a quick brief in the web i saw some people couldn't use the guestures
<mattwj2002> I just found it odd
<RoySegall> ActionParsnip, pinch to zoom etc etc
<mattwj2002> thanks guys (and gals)!
<_andyj_> PatrickDickey: thanks that's what I thought
<RoySegall> ActionParsnip, Forget what i said - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006442
<lauratika> everything that plays through clementine or rhythmbox is lower volume than what plays on internet... alsamixe setting are max voulme... any ideas?
<PatrickDickey> mattwj2002: It's been a source of controversy since they implemented it during the beta. So, you're not the only one that finds it odd. I think in the end, they're doing what they said --trying to make the desktop your one stop for everything, instead of having to open a browser to search online.
<marcio> exit
<almoxarife> lauratika: how do you mean 'is lower' ?
<lauratika> lower than the other audio out put
<lauratika> did you read what i wrote?... lower than what plays on internet like youtube, grooveshark etc
<PatrickDickey> lauratika: so, if it plays through your browser (or another application), it's louder than if you're playing it through Rhythmbox or Clementine?
<RoySegall> ActionParsnip, Think i'll buy a one in ebay and try
<RoySegall> ActionParsnip, 10x!
<lauratika> yes
<almoxarife> lauratika: i use clementine, i dont get youtube via it though
<lauratika> on a borwser i mean
<lauratika> not through clementine
<Project2501> hi, does resize2fs normally take a long time? (+5mins)
<mattwj2002> I bought a hotend for Christmas!
<mattwj2002> :D
<PatrickDickey> almoxarife: I think lauratika means that playing mp3's in rhythmbox aren't as loud as say playing a video in a browser.
<lauratika> alsamixer setting are set to max volum
<lauratika> exactly
<almoxarife> lauratika: it does have an amp feature, clementine does
<mattwj2002> it is a print head for my printer
<lauratika> clementine is my default player
<mattwj2002> *3D printer
<PatrickDickey> mattwj2002: Nice...
<lauratika> almoxarife: under prefreneces???
<mattwj2002> yup
<mattwj2002> :)
<almoxarife> lauratika: tools
<xwalk> Going along with this now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving#Moving_.2BAC8-home_into_.2BAC8-old_home is there a clean way to unmount my /home dir? The command it's saying to use isn't working since /home is mounted, but umount isn't allowing me to unmount either.
<roy2098> Hi all - I have an inexpensive Samsung laptop that is almost, almost perfect with 12.0. The deal breaker is the ETPS/2 Elantech touchpad. I've tried many of the remedies none are working. At one point I actually had it working but X config must have clobbered whatever I did and it is gone. Any suggestions? This would get almost 5 starts if not for this issue!
<roy2098> sorry, that is 12.10
<lauratika> almoxarife:im using version 1.0.1
<lauratika> under tools i dont have that option only equalizer
<almoxarife> lauratika: 1.1.1 here
<lauratika> how can i upgrade???
<ActionParsnip> roy2098: what model samsung?
<roy2098> RV515
<ActionParsnip> roy2098: let me search, what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<almoxarife> http://www.clementine-player.org/downloads <-- lauratika...
<lauratika> got it!+
<zenrg> http://localhost/abc to http://local_dev in ubuntu?
<roy2098> ActionParsnip: quantal
<lauratika> any other good features?
<ActionParsnip> roy2098: have you seen this text: options psmouse force_elantech=1
<almoxarife> lauratika: my bad, i meant equalizer, same thing, it will amp, i am not sure what you have as i never had 1.0.1
<roy2098> ActionParsnip: not sure, but I can try it - as root (sudo) I presume?
<lauratika> ok, dont worry but is there a reason i have more than 100 on the sound settings
<ActionParsnip> roy2098: roy2098 echo "options psmouse force_elantech=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf > /dev/null; sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<ActionParsnip> roy2098: its text for a config file
<lauratika> under the sound settings on the speaker icon
<lauratika> some one?
<roy2098> ok. let me give it a whirl - back in a moment if i don't crash and burn
<ActionParsnip> roy2098: does the touchpad work at all under Ubuntu?
<roy2098> ActionParsnip: very stutteringly badly - not useable - pointer moves very very occasionally
<roy2098> ActionParsnip: no response from buttons at all
<ActionParsnip> roy2098: hopefully the option on the module will make it ok
<roy2098> ActionParsnip: I know i added a ko at one point but removed it, too many other problems
<roy2098> ActionParsnip: sorry i was not more organized to document my actions
<roy2098> ActionParsnip: let me try your conf suggestion
<roy2098> ActionParsnip:
<roy2098> roy@roy-RV415-RV515:~$ sudo modprobe psmouse
<roy2098> FATAL: Error inserting psmouse (/lib/modules/3.5.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.ko): Invalid argument
<tripelb> any word about how good is Ubuntu in nexus?
<roy2098> ActionParsnip: I've checked and the conf file is where it should be without typos
<Guest85032> ...
<roy2098> ActionParsnip: wait, there is a typo...
<ActionParsnip> roy2098: try a reboot
<Guest85032> oi
<roy2098> ActionParsnip: couple minutes...
<Danic> Hi! I just installed git-gui on ubutnu 12.10 through software center. how can I run the software now?
<dps> hey all, i'm wondering if anyone can shed some light on a big problem i'm having. ubuntu running apache, seems ok, connections are OK, btu the pages are crawling, 4kb assets taking 20-40 seconds to load, pages taking 4-5 minutes. memory, cpu is fine - we were thinking maybe disks?
<roy2098> ActionParsnip: I corrected the typo, now the output after the last command is: FATAL: Error inserting psmouse (/lib/modules/3.5.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.ko): Invalid argument
<cellofellow> I have a USB 2.5" IDE HDD enclosure that when I plug it in and turn it on, nothing happens. Nothing shows in dmesg or lsusb. This is with either of the two har drives I'm tyring to use with it. Any ideas?
<lauratika> what podcast search engine you guys rekon?
<dps> any v good ubuntu sysadmins want $$$ for screen sharing tech support plz IM me... need to get something sorted fast.
<cellofellow> dps: I'm game, PM me with details.
<roy_> ActionParsnip: I've rebooted to no avail...
<roy_> ActionParsnip: xinput output now does not even show the trackpad; it did previously
<ActionParsnip> roy_: if you run:   lsmod      do you see anything relating to mouse?
<tryingUbuntu> Can someone help me.. I have  no sound.. Everything is good in settings, mute is not checked and volume is up???????????
<roy_> ActionParsnip: negative. But remember, the conf file we created is in place and th laptop was rebooted
<roy_> ActionParsnip: btw fyi i am using a wireless usb mouse
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<tryingUbuntu> song is playing on grooveshark but no sound in headphone or speakers.. all settings are fine???????
<ActionParsnip> roy_: the conf file won't stop it loading, just adds an option to the module that drives it
<roy_> ActionParsnip: why xinput not showing the elantech; previously it did?
<ActionParsnip> roy_: thats the force, try deleting the conf file and reboot
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip   says missing url
<roy_> Action: ok
<Guest55891> how to login to filesystem installed on hdd from usb live session and install network manager
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: did you click the link in the command, or did you run it all in a terminal?
<Guest17440> When you recover the image, are you left with both files adding up to twice the original, or does one replace the other?
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip  Both.. I dont understand the link
<ActionParsnip> Guest17440: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<Guest55891> network manager got messed up by installing conmann indicator and now the only inet access is through usb live session
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: copy the text I gave as ONE command, paste it to a terminal and hit ENTER
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: you don't have to 'understand' anything, its a bash script
<Guest55891> ?
<blackshirt> hello all
<ActionParsnip> Guest55891:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip   Not working out.. getting  server not found
<Guest17440> When you recover an image, does it leave both files, adding up to twice the size taken up on you HDD as the original? Or does one replace the other?
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: is thet when you are running the wget section?
<Guest55891> is reinstalling the grub realy relevant to fixing network manager?
<ActionParsnip> Guest55891: read between the lines!!
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip   I copie and paste into another web window and get that error
<ActionParsnip> Guest55891: the guide is not 100% exactly what you want, but the commands will get you chrooted into the installed OS from the LiveCD which you DO want...
<ActionParsnip> Guest55891: think about it
<Guest55891> ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest55891: so it's useful, isn't it
<Guest17440> When an image.dd is being recovered, does it leave both files, adding up to twice the space taken up on a HDD as the original? Or does one replace the other?
<ActionParsnip> Guest55891: if you learn how to read more into what is given when you read something, you'll have an easier ife
<guang_> how to simulate a usb and then write some code to it first sec?
<Googol30> I don't feel like messing with the network anymore... I would like to copy some files from Windows to Ubuntu now... and I haven't a clue how to find the flash drive.
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: try: cd $HOME; wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Nach0z> Googol30: sudo apt-get install usbmount, it'll mount the flashdrive automatically somewhere under /mnt
<roy_> ActionParsnip: I'm back after some boot issues
<roy_> ActionParsnip: that's another little annoyance - after the install i had to actually run boot-repair to fix grub issues
<roy_> ActionParsnip: so now it boots almost every time - but not quite 100% of the time
<Googol30> Upon trying "mount /dev/sda5 /mnt" Ubuntu complains stating "unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"
<roy_> ActionParsnip: I can live with this and some other annoyances, but the touchpad is really frustrating
<Guest17440> Can you only recover data on to another drive?
<Guest17440> Or can you use photorec to mount an image and recover the data using one HDD?
<roy_> ActionParsnip: and it's a real shame because I'm really enamored with Ubuntu
<roy_> ActionParsnip: use it flawlessly on a desktop
<ActionParsnip> Guest17440: yes, you'll need a writable partition to spit the data to
<ActionParsnip> roy_: i suggest you report a bug
<escott> Googol30, sda5 is an lvm container
<ActionParsnip> roy_: could try Fn+F10 twice (with a gap in between)
<roy_> ActionParsnip: yep, my thinking exactly. Thanks very much for all your help
<ActionParsnip> roy_: also try disabling the tap to click feature in the OS
<ActionParsnip> roy_: I try#
<roy_> ActionParsnip: hmmmm
<Googol30> What else can I attempt to mount?  If I unplug then plug the flash drive back in, will Ubuntu recognize its existence somewhere?
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip  OK, I did it in terminal.. got some command not found   syntax error near unexpected token and resolving
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip  should I try sound again now?
<escott> Googol30, http://superuser.com/questions/116617/how-to-mount-lvm-volume
<Guest17440> ActionParsnip: If I have a 500 gig image, do I need a TB to extract it if I'm using the same drive?
<escott> Guest17440, you can pipe it to gzip and compress it as you write
<escott> Guest17440, but why would you extract a disk image to the same device? what reason do you have for doing the extracT?
<Guest17440> escott: is there risk of further corrupting the data doing that?
<Guest17440> Escott: I want to use photorec to recover my files
<ActionParsnip> Guest17440: 500Gb will be enough, anything more is a bonus
<escott> Guest17440, why are your files corrupted to begin with
<roy_> Action: thanks again cu around!
<ActionParsnip> Guest17440: if the data area has been overwritten then the data is lost
<ActionParsnip> Guest17440: why not just use your backup
<Guest17440> escott: a BSOD
<escott> Guest17440, so why not run photorec on the raw device
<Guest17440> escot: because I have a feeling that i corrupted a lot of data through working on trying to fix the boot process
<Guest17440> and I can restore an image to before I did that
<Guest17440> and use photorec on that
<bitcycle> Hey all.  How to install postgresql 8.4 onto ubuntu 12.10?  apt is saying its not available with the default software sources.
<ActionParsnip> Guest17440: use your backups....
<ActionParsnip> !info postgresql
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-common (135)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.1+135 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Guest17440> ActionParsnip: The only image I have is from a corrupted drive
<ActionParsnip> Guest17440: i suggest you review your backup regime
<bitcycle> ActionParsnip: I don't understand.  That's 9.1.  How to get 8.4?
<Guest17440> ActionParsnip: Yeah. I know this now. I just kept putting it off because I didn't had a HDD to back it up when it was healthy
<Guest17440> have*
<ActionParsnip> bitcycle: if you can find a source then you can use it
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | bitcycle may help
<ubottu> bitcycle may help: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<gabrieluk> hi, is this recommended? ppa:dhuggins/cmusphinx
<Googol30> Are there any ways to format a flash drive in a way that both Linux and Windows can read and write to it without issues or needing to install anything?
<gabrieluk> lucid 10.04
<ActionParsnip> gabrieluk: if you want what is on the ppa, why not
<gabrieluk> i was just not sure if it was the correct ppa. sometimes ppa owners change, etc
<ActionParsnip> gabrieluk: technically those packages ar euno0fficial so cannot be vouched for but most people are nice
<escott> Googol30, ntfs or fat
<Googol30> So FAT32 won't work, it must be simple FAT?
<escott> Googol30, by fat i mean fat32 but not exfat
<gabrieluk> " most people are nice", lol
<paris> The voice over gamil is not working in Linux, but in Windows does. What I ought to do?
 * gabrieluk feels like trolling
<ActionParsnip> gabrieluk: well yeah, there is no ruling in a PPA so users could add any kind of nasty they want
<ActionParsnip> gabrieluk: only the packages from the official repos are definately clean
<gabrieluk> copy that, but they are outdated >.<
<ReAzem> Any love for debian? I just took my ubuntu samba conf and moved it to a debian machine, I get acces denied.
<almoxarife> now that i have 'recoll' setup to look for abstract terms within chosen dir/folders i am wondering what dirs to point at, i have the obvious, /etc/ /usr/share/doc/ /home/.config , any other dirs with conf or txt file configs that you might recommend?
<gabrieluk> debisn, lol
<Guest17440> Why is it when I highlighted the files on my old drive, ubuntu says there is only something like 14.9 gigs but when I copy those over it actually ends up being 145 gigs?
<ActionParsnip> gabrieluk: ubuntu is not a rolling release, so packages will be outdated.
<shirlena> hi
<Googol30> Since FAT32 isn't working, I'll reformat it in FAT and see if that will work.  If that doesn't work yet again, I'll attempt a network based file transfer.  And if I can't figure anything out after that... I give up.
<ActionParsnip> gabrieluk: if the newer version of a package adds a minor change compared to one which is a high security risk. Which do you think will get more attention?
<ActionParsnip> gabrieluk: so the package versions where the changes and gains are minimal will be left in favour of more impacting changes
<ActionParsnip> gabrieluk: think about it...
<meowagism> hello great dudes
<mens> It is possible to open http stream in "XBMC Eden"?
<meowagism> can install on btrfs with ubunto?
<Guest17440> Why is it, when I highlighted the files on my old drive, ubuntu says there is something like 14.9 gigs, but when I copy it over to my new drive, it ends up actually being 145 gigs?
<mens> If possible ... how?
<ActionParsnip> meowagism: sure, just use the something else option at install and btrfs is an option as well as other file systems
<ActionParsnip> mens: i'd ask in the xbmc channel too
<dr_willis> meowagism: i belive so. but btrfs is not considered stable by many
<ricardoramirez> #wikipedia-es
<maylow> good evening :)
<Guest17440> Why is it, when I highlight files on my old drive, ubuntu says there is something like 14.9 gigs, but when I copy those same files and folders, it actually ends up being around 145 gigs
<meowagism> i need compressing the entire thing
<meowagism> i have ssd with small diks
<ActionParsnip> HA!
<maylow> escott: hi :
<maylow> :)
<ActionParsnip> meowagism: i'd install ubuntu minimal, then install something like fluxbox and slim, the install will be about 1.2Gb installed
<escott> Guest17440, sparse files?
<meowagism> thank you vely much
<gabrieluk> i have a usb headset/mic. when i connect it, i have to go to system->preferences-->sound, and set it everytime i turn the computer on. is there a way to set the usb headset as default for sound?
<ActionParsnip> meowagism: tinycore (not ubuntu) is a 12mb ISO, very small install footprint :)
<anonjr> Hello. :) First day with ubuntu now. Any advices or suggested software/theme/plugin!? :)
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<K1rk> I am trying to clean up after this largely ignored bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/990315  Without compiling my own binaries.  I am doing this on a large scale deployment, and I don't want to deal with an update wiping out my custom binaries.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990315 in LightDM GTK+ Greeter "[patch] fixes 'Cancel' button press action" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Guest55891> can't get that vid to play no flash any help on installing network manager to hdd install from usb live session
<K1rk> I thought maybe a good solution would be a custom button on the GTK greeter to replace their broken cancel button. Maybe one which runs a custom bash script to kill and restart lightdm.
<K1rk> Any idea how I can accomplish this?
<maylow> escott: i've got lvm over mdadm
<maylow> escott: looks pretty nice
<escott> maylow, excellent
<maylow> escott: i greatly appreciate your advice
<escott> maylow, no problem
<maylow> :)
<anonjr> Edit .exe in ubuntu?
<K1rk> anonjr, Ubuntu doesn't have exe files.  It has binaries.
<dr_willis> hmm. it says fix released. that means there should be an update to fix it soon
<K1rk> dr_willis, yeah but that looks like it was months ago.
<K1rk> dr_willis, I want to deploy my 12.04 lab image to our computers over Christmas break.
<K1rk> dr_willis, you can see how with a room full of students, this might be a problem. (aka  "vandalizing" computers to waste time, getting them stuck in login loops)
<Guest55891> tried installing network manager from deb off flash but its output it that the deb files are not in software sources
<K1rk> It seems like this is a really dumb problem and a really easy fix... and lazy repo maintainer
<meowagism> i installed those options
<meowagism> on btrfs?
<dr_willis> i use gdm. ;-)
<gabrieluk> how do i remove a ppa repository?
<meowagism> defaults,subvol=@home,compress=lzo,inode_cache,ssd 0       2
<K1rk> meowagism, nice fstab stuff....
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge | gabrieluk
<ubottu> gabrieluk: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<K1rk> meowagism, I'm not familiar with the "ssd" option.
<meowagism> ssd is solid state drives write in a chunk instead of little bananaistics
<gabrieluk> ok
<dr_willis> o_0
<ActionParsnip> Guest55891: the way I do it is to run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install network-manager    in the liveCD
<ActionParsnip> Guest55891: then copy the deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives to the internal HDD, then reboot to the installed OS and install the deb files
<Guest55891> yes but that requires mounting into the hdd
<Guest55891> o ok'
<ActionParsnip> Guest55891: yes, you'd mount the drive to then hold the debs so they are not lost on reboot
<ActionParsnip> Guest55891: you then have the files you need to install the app
<yescalona> ubuntu please
<dr_willis> yescalona:  what?
<JohnnyL> Did anyone see the article about Ubuntu concerning RMS on slashdot?
<Flannel> JohnnyL: #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  Thanks!
<Guest55891> having trouble mounting hdd with that tutorial cannot play flash in hdd
<Guest55891> live usb session*
<puff> JohnnyL: Nope, got a URL?
<yescalona> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/07/stallman_on_ubuntu_spyware/
<gabrieluk> ActionParsnip, i cannot find cmu sphinx on the official repo. is that correct?
<Flannel> yescalona: take it to #ubuntu-discuss, thanks.
<JohnnyL> puff: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/12/07/1527225/rms-speaks-out-against-ubuntu
<yescalona> a la mierda ubuntu
<ReAzem> Just made a test share accepting guests, it worked. So this means that my problem is security = user. It keeps denying me acces, for some reason.
<mac-10> anyone is interested in domains 4 free ?
<mengazo> yescalona: Amen
<topper4125> Maybe RMS needs to learn to follow his own advice before he goes off on other people... some of his software source has binary blobs... something he *claims* to be against.
<gabrieluk> omg, the link is shocking
<puff> Nobody ever accused RMS of being subtle.
<puff> the original article, btw: http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<puff> Well, blog post.
<Flannel> guys, this is a support channel.  Take it elsewhere, thanks.
<Googol30> Well... good ol' FAT works just fine... Java is having a fit though.
<dr_willis> ReAzem: you gave the users a samba password with  smbpasswd?
<ReAzem> dr_willis, never did that.
<puff> Flannel: Good point.
<Guest55891> should  mount /dev/sda3 "root partition" from live session followed by apt-get updat; apt-get install network-manager add network manager to hdd
<Guest55891> still have to install deb files?
<dr_willis> ReAzem:   sudo smbpasswd -a  username
<ReAzem> dr_willis, I toughg sambe used system usernames?
<ReAzem> *samba
<ReAzem> and passwords*
<dr_willis> ReAzem:  but not passwords
<escott> dr_willis, curious what is the point of using sudo with that?
<ReAzem> dr_willis, Wht did it work before then?
<dr_willis> theres a way to sync them
<ReAzem> *why - I need to learn to type
<dr_willis> escott:  not all users have samba access. i belive
<Googol30> Anyone familiar with Java?  Whenever I try to run the Minecraft server, it complains with as much text as it possibly can.
<gpix13> Googol30: you using the proprietary jre or the openjre?
<ReAzem> dr_willis, Okay so how do I pay you a beer?
<escott> dr_willis, its in the manpage. i guess it adds entries and works when the daemon isnt running
<dr_willis> ReAzem:  donate to the bell ringers at the mall. ;-)
<Googol30> Sun's JRE I'm guessing... I followed some guide on the internet somewhere... lemme find it.
<gpix13> java -version
<gpix13> run that
<dr_willis> im old skool amd sefl taught on sambe. i just remember what i always do. ;-)
<ReAzem> dr_willis, I promise I will. Now, can you tell me why I never had to do that before? I really liked it before haha
<researcher123> When I try to open  www.godaddy.com I get a message "waiting for img3.wsimg.com " and the page never opens. Is somebody happy to help ? PLEASE
<Argure_> I can't for the life of me figure out why my pubkey authentication isn't working. :(
<topper4125> http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/say-what-gnu-emacs-violates-gpl
<Argure_> drwx------ 2 argure argure 4096 Dec  8 03:28 .ssh
<Argure_> -rw------- 1 argure argure  757 Dec  8 03:28 authorized_keys
<Googol30> I did "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" to install java... but I followed the guide on http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Setting_up_a_server
<escott> Argure_, why is auth_keys outside of .ssh
<Argure_> it's not.
<Argure_> :P
<escott> Argure_, then why is is listed after .ssh?
<Argure_> sshd_config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418074/
<gpix13> Googol30: what is the error you are getting?
<Argure_> because I cd'ed into ~/.ssh before running ls -la ;)
<escott> Argure_, ok.. then why is there a .ssh inside .ssh
<Argure_> I think I confused you :P
<Argure_> argure@geonosis:~/.ssh$ ls -la
<Argure_> -rw------- 1 argure argure  757 Dec  8 03:28 authorized_keys
<escott> !paste | Argure_
<ubottu> Argure_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> Argure_, i get it you are trying to say .ssh is 700 and auth_keys is 600 but its not working... you could have just said that
<Argure_> afaik with the permission set on ~/.ssh and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys it *should* be working fine
<Guest17440> Why is it, when I highlight files on my old drive, ubuntu says there is something like 14.9 gigs, but when I copy those same files and folders, it actually ends up being around 145 gigs?
<Argure_> pretty much ^^
<escott> Argure_, what do you see when you try to ssh -vv user@host
<Googol30> Whenever I try to do "java -Xms1G -Xmx3G -jar craftbukkit-1.4.5-R0.2.jar", Java spams me with a million messages all saying some different "at net.minecraft.server.(...)" message
<escott> Guest17440, sparse files or virtual filesystems
<gpix13> Googol30: hmm
<dr_willis> Guest17440: copying to where. and how...
<Guest17440> Escott:I don't understand, could you elaborate?
<Argure_> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418076/
<riex> Hello guys, I've just added one more IP to my debian server. But when that's done, and I'm trying to ping it from my home connection, it dosen't reply back. But if i ping the IP-address on the server it replys. What could the error be? :-|
<Googol30> gpix13: Is it that my network connection might not be what it expects?
<riex> someone knows if there is an error log or something?
<Guest17440> dr_willis: onto my new drive, and by using copy and paste
<escott> Guest17440, sparse files have lots of zeros but the zeros aren't stored. virtual filesystems take up no on disk space but if you dont use the correct options in your copy you might copy them by accident. ie we need more details on exactly how you are copying
<gpix13> Googol30: no I doubt it, paste what you can into pste.ubuntu.com and paste the link here so i can see
<dr_willis> Guest17440: what fs is the drive?
<Guest17440> dr_willis: sorry what? I'm still a noob
<escott> Argure_, it sends both /Users/patrickgodschalk/.ssh/id_rsa and dsa but neither is a match. what are the contents of auth_keys
<Argure_> both are private keys, escott
<mengazo> Is there anyway to sort files on Ubuntu by creation date, even with another filesystem, such as NTFS and FAT32. I use it for organizational purposes on Windows and OS X and have yet to find such a way to do that. I simply can't use Linux without that ability
<escott> Argure_, take that back it doesnt send dsa cause that doesn't exist
<Argure_> I have tried indicating id_rsa.pub with the -i flag but to no avail
<escott> Argure_, auth_keys should be public keys and safe to share
<Argure_> oh, authorized_keys
<Googol30> gpix: Any way to make the error messages all write to a file... I'm thinking something with grep but I'm not sure how to do so.
<Googol30> gpix13... forgot the numbers... sorry.
<escott> Googol30, command 2>&1 >output.txt
<SolarisBoy> 2>&1
<gpix13> Googol30: do the command for starting the server and append it with ">> file.txt"
<SolarisBoy> meh
<Argure_> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418079/
<gpix13> or something to that extent
<Guest17440> escott: I am copying because I'm going to delete the files I copied from the original old HDD and recover data from an image onto the old HDD
<escott> Argure_, that looks ok.
<escott> Guest17440, don't really care about why. but how. using cp, rsync? with what flags etc?
<julie101010> I have a NFS mount in my fstab and it causes my system to lock up infinitely on boot when the server is down, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> julie101010: add the option:  noauto   then it won't attempt to be mounted at boot
<williamherry> I accedently deleted a file, I know it belong to fontconfig-config, how do I get it back
<Argure_> escott: that's what I thought, I still for the life of me can't figure out why the server is denying pubkey authentication
<williamherry> apt-get has no reinstall command
<mengazo> I guess Linux is inadequate for my needs
<dr_willis> julie101010:  try the noauto option. tgen mount it after tge system is up
<SolarisBoy> williamherry: yes it does
<SolarisBoy> williamherry: install --reinstall
<Argure_> escott: especially since i can authenticate with that key towards other servers
<williamherry> SolarisBoy: thanks
<SolarisBoy> yw
<julie101010> ActionParsnip, dr_willis: is there an in between where it would attempt to mount it
<ActionParsnip> julie101010: you can then add:  sudo mount /mount/point &     in /etc/rc.local    above the 'exit 0' line to mount it, note the ampersand to background the command so the boot can complete
<escott> Argure_, the only things you can check are the logs on the server
<ActionParsnip> julie101010: ^
<julie101010> ActionParsnip, very good idea, tyvm
<ActionParsnip> julie101010: np
<dr_willis> julie101010:  i think there is. but ive not used nfs in ages
<SolarisBoy> or automount
<Guest17440> escott: how? using ubuntu 12.10. Highlighting the files that I first see when opening the disk, right clicking, selecting copy, going to an ubuntu folder on the desktop and pasting inside there.
<Googol30> gpix13: Upon attempt to run the server with " >> errorlog.txt" appended to the end... it says "-bash: errorlog.txt: Permission denied"
<SolarisBoy> Googol30: do you have permissions to where you are writing?
<gpix13> Googol30: what directory are you running it in?
<SolarisBoy> Googol30: you can redirect to /tmp if not
<gpix13> ^^
<Googol30> It's in /tmp... same message
<SolarisBoy> ouch
<gpix13> prefix sudo?
<Thete> Since google is screwing over Google Apps, anyone know of a decent mail hosting service?
<Argure_> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418083/
<SolarisBoy> google apps work fine
<Thete> Cause I'm not paying $5 per user per month
<Thete> SolarisBoy: You obviously haven't heard the news yet
<Guest17440> escott: I'm doing it completely wrong aren't I?
<Googol30> Same thing... even with sudo prefixed.
<ActionParsnip> Thete: could run your own
<Thete> Yeah, I suck at linux mail servers
<gpix13> Googol30: hm, not much I can do without the error messages.
<SolarisBoy> whats the news? Thete ?
<Thete> SolarisBoy: It costs money now
<escott> Argure_, you use ecryptfs thats why
<Googol30> The flash drive that I am attempting to write to is FAT...
<Thete> SolarisBoy: $5 per user per month
<SolarisBoy> Thete: what costs money?
<escott> Argure_, ~/.ssh is not decrypted until after login. there is no auth_keys to read
<gpix13> Googol30: don't write to the flash drive
<Thete> SolarisBoy: Google Apps for domains
<gpix13> Googol30: write to your hard drive
<gpix13> or something else
<SolarisBoy> Thete: so what are they doing with the free accounts?
<Thete> 30 days left apparently
<Argure_> that... would make sense
<Thete> SolarisBoy: Log into your panel, you'll see it
<SolarisBoy> one second
<escott> Guest17440, hard to say since its the gui. evidently the gui does something wrong either vfs or sparse files, what i dont know
<Thete> SolarisBoy: 30 day trial, upgrade now
<SolarisBoy> haha
<Thete> They sent out mass email about 30 min ago about it
<escott> Argure_, easiest workaround is to put auth_keys outside of $HOME
<dr_willis> oh the humanity!
<SolarisBoy> Thete: i see it now
<Argure_> escott: I'm unmounting and removing $PRIVATE for that user :)
<user20393> Dillo browser won't show images on google image search. How to fix?  Is there a setting in dillorc I need to change?
<SolarisBoy> Thete: it says Free accounts that exist wont be affected no?
<SolarisBoy> 'Because you're already a customer, this change has no impact on your service, and you can continue to use Google Apps for free.'
<Thete> The email says that, but I can't figure out if that's true or not considering what it says in the control panel
<Argure_> thanks. :)
<SolarisBoy> hrm
<MechanisM> when I'm running "update-manager -d" it shows new version, I"m clicking upgrade and it's closed. when trying do-release-upgrade it's showing me "No new release found" what is wrong? I have enabled non lts upgrades
<Thete> I have a big mess on my hands if I loose access after 30 days
<Googol30> Oh... you said /tmp... I was typing /mnt...
<Googol30> My bad.
<SolarisBoy> not you only...
<SolarisBoy> Googol30: nice
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: what release are you on?
<Googol30> Now when I'm not in the directory... it works...
<MechanisM> I'm on 12.10
<MechanisM> wanna upgrade to 13.04
<SolarisBoy> Googol30: being in mnt needs sudo permissions generally to write under there
<dr_willis> MechanisM:  why?
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: then you will need to use the -d option to get the development release, raring. 12.10 is the latest stable release
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip: Look at my first msg
<Flannel> MechanisM: You want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: ^
<MechanisM> I'm already asked
<Googol30> Now that it looks like it works... I'll test it... and if I can connect using my external IP, that's what I wanted for the last 7 hours.
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: http://askubuntu.com/questions/222296/cant-upgrade-to-ubuntu-13-04-development-release
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip I can use google =) I'm answered there already: For me not worked "do-release-upgrade" and not worked "update-manager -d" but this works: "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<DrManhattan> how do I upgrade from the version of virtualbox installed via apt-get to the latest version on the oracle site? pci passthrough isn't working for me thus far and I would like to try something a bit newer
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: I didn't use google ;)
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: yes, the command is an admin task so needs 'sudo'
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip case is not in sudo part
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: its a separate app, you will need to uninstall the virtual box you have, then add the vbox ppa, then install vbox 4.1
<DrManhattan> oh, how utterly weak.
<researcher123> I   get a message "waiting for img3.wsimg.com " and the page never opens for a certain site.While all other open promptly.Any help?
<MechanisM> "do-release-upgrade" vs  "update-manager -d" vs "do-release-upgrade -d"
<DrManhattan> all this trouble for pci passthrough
<DrManhattan> if I could find my easycap002 I wouldn't have this problem
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: why, you are only replaceing the app. How is that 'weak'?
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<needhelp1> I need help, ive been battling with an issue with just copying files for months on ubuntu 12.10, i have updated and re-installed twice and still experience teh same issue. I plug in the camera via usb and the camera mounts, i can see the images load, but when i try to copy the image files from the camera to anywhere, nothing happens, the progress window loads showing something like "File operations" copying filie 1 of 20 to "folder nam
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, one sec
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, it says precise
<nitrohax> did they finally fix the compiz fusion so you can load all the effects and not crash the system/
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: ho is removing one package, then replacing it with another 'weak'?
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian precise contrib
<ActionParsnip> oo
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, I don't think it's "just a package" when you install it from the vbox site
<DrManhattan> oo nice, thank you
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip>  depends on the package i guess. like gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian precise contrib" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vbox.list
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<nitrohax> someone having problems with the vbox thru ubuntu download center/
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: then uninstall the vbox packages you have and run:  sudo apt-get update; VirtualBox-4.2
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: you still haven't answered my question
<DrManhattan> copying
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: you still haven't answered my question
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: remove the old vbox first
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, thats a lot of work just to uninstall and install one package, thats what I thought was weak
<nitrohax> vbox really only works with all the functions when directly d/l thru the site it's self. the repos hasn't been updated in the d/l center
<DrManhattan> it aint exactly apt-get remove and apt-get install
<nitrohax> apt-get purge is what you are looking for
<escott> needhelp1, what program are you using to copy the pictures
<needhelp1> escott: natalus
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: its near zero effort though, its nearly apt-get remove apt-get install. You just add an extra packages source
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: so, not weak at all
<needhelp1> escott: nautilus
<DrManhattan> k
<escott> needhelp1, most cameras are not usb mass-storage you might try one of the photo managing applications like gphoto or the like
<DrManhattan> if I can get this pci passthrough working, I'll be a happy camper
<DrManhattan> or if I manage to find my easycap
<needhelp1> escott: shotwell ok?
<escott> needhelp1, sure
<escott> DrManhattan, does your motherboard support pci passthrough
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: if you wanted really annoying then try the same in gentoo, takes forever and a day
<DrManhattan> escott, maybe
<escott> DrManhattan, iommu does require northbridge support so check online and at the mfg website
<needhelp1> escott: getting errors  "unable to mount camera, try to mount from the file manager" , and then "volume is busy  EOG /run/user/who/gvfs/gph/....100canon etc
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, I love watching that code fly by, but what a total PITA gentoo is to set up initially
<escott> needhelp1, i guess nautilus has mounted it. you might eject it in nautilus and then try to reopen it in shotwell
<escott> needhelp1, basically trying to get you closer to libgphoto2
<needhelp1> escott: just had a crash
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: loads, or telling it to rebuild world :)  see you in a week
 * DrManhattan bursts into tears with gentoo ptsd
<nitrohax> DrManhattan> you new to linux/ubuntu?
<DrManhattan> no
<dr_willis_> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.13-2 (quantal), package size 755 kB, installed size 1906 kB
<needhelp1> escott: unplugged and plugged back in, shotwell is importing, seems to be working so far.
<needhelp1> why cant i do this via nautilus?
<nitrohax> you coming from straight deb?
<DrManhattan> No
<dr_willis_> now everyone is confused. ;-)   i  like that gentoo filemanager
<DrManhattan> Not even new to ubuntu
<escott> needhelp1, its just another layer of abstraction. cameras in ptp mode are not like normal disks so when naut works with them it has to emulate certain disk functions that ptp does not support
<escott> needhelp1, shotwell uses libgphoto2 directly so it talks ptp without the emulation of gvfs
<needhelp1> escott: is there anythign I can do to help "fix" this, bug report, vote or something
<escott> needhelp1, if you are using the most recent version and want to try to isolate where the bug is in gvfs im sure a bug report would be helpful. a bug report for a X-months old version of gvfs that says it doesnt work for camera X is just going to get ignored
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis_: oh wow, so you can run  gentoo in gentoo :)
<dr_willis_> ActionParsnip:  yep. ;-)
<needhelp1> escott: just to make sure im following correctly, your saying gvfs stinks, and a bug report probably wont help right?
<dr_willis_> gentootwo
<escott> needhelp1, no gvfs seems to be pretty good (given what it does). but it is a bug in the gvfs/libgphoto2 interaction with your specific camera
<dr_willis_> gvfs works well.. most of the tine.
<escott> needhelp1, and that making a good bug report that is actually useful rather than "it doesn't work for me" is a fair bit of work
<nitrohax> DrManhattan> you just trying to get a good working copy of vbox working then?
<escott> needhelp1, if you have the skill, time and desire to do it by all means please go ahead
<nitrohax> escott> what do you need help with?
<needhelp1> escott: its weird because it worked in 12.04
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis_: gentoo^2
<escott> needhelp1, well thats helpful. means it is a regression. should be easier to figure out what went wrong
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> did they fix the compiz fusion where you can add all the effects and not crash/
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: no idea, i don't use it
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> ok. just needed to see some flames and paper planes on the desktop.
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: what for?
<nitrohax> last time i tried it it killed ubuntu and couldn't recover anything
<needhelp1> as far as file sysems go, is ext4 still recommended generally speaking
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: yes, ext4 is pretty decent now
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> You know, woblly windows are cool and all. but sometimes you need to show off that extra linux flare of flaming windows, and wrap maximize, and airplane minimize.
<nitrohax> mostly to wow the window idiots at work
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: i think all that stuff is worthless and slows productivity
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> it's work, not like i'm doing anything there anyways, plus, i've got the GPU to handle it all
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: i'd rather that when i click minimize of close, the app instantly vanishes and i can move on rather than fill my screen with some animation and get in the way
<atlus> would anyone mind helping me patch a version of wine ?
<ActionParsnip> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<nitrohax> well i just make the animations really short. plus, those windows people, they just swoon over the effects they can't have. makes me seem more in demand to say.
<Johnn> This is my first time in a IRC chat. I am here because I need help. Windows 7 has done some sort of automatic update and I can't acess Ubuntu. I'm a complete novice to Ubuntu but in my opinion it is much better then Windows. I even donated some :). I have created a live usb but repair disk did not work, Can anyone help or point me to the apropriate place?
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: i've never tried to wow people with effects
<atlus> it may help to be able to have first hand guidance
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: try being 32 and having all that going on on the desktop. They'll look at you like you are some kid
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> you don't work in a windows shop like i do. they still don
<Xgates> hey guys
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, you are able to wow with computer skills, all I have is the effects
<Xgates> anyone see this new article over at the FSF? --> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<Johnn> When I click Ubuntu it gives me minimal bash like line editing message.
<nitrohax> they still don't realize how i fix window systems with such ease. I like ubuntu for the community, but deb for the funtionality
<Xgates> I know Stallman is very extreme, but, hmm this doesn't sound good...
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: hehe half :)
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> just the xscreensaver alone draws more attention then anything. and all i do is recover data from "broken" hard drives
<Chintan> Hello guys
<Chintan> good morning
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: i've sold PCs in the past using sach's marine screensaver
<Johnn> So can anyone in this chatroom help me with a problem I am having with Ubuntu?
<Chintan> I have one pc in USA with ubuntu installed. I want to transfer files from my ubuntu system.
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> my job description "virus rectification information reclamation"
<Chintan> How can i do this ?
<nitrohax> Chintan> so you want to trans files from one ubuntu machine to another?
<Chintan> nitrohax : yes
<puff> is this a good place to discuss a possible bug in ubuntu software updates?
<Chintan> do i need vpn authentication for that ?
<puff> To clarify, I'm not sure it's a bug, would like discuss with somebody more advanced before filing a bug.
<nitrohax> Chintan> personal files or the whole set up of th machine?
<Chintan> project files..
<Googol30> Are you allowed to copy everything from the /mnt directory (and paste it into ~)?
<Chintan> not big files.
<ActionParsnip> Chintan: if you have SSH you can connect to SFTP
<ecart> Chintan install apache and zip your files and access your files via browser
<ecart> ;/
<nitrohax> Chintan> depends. you aren't trying to do setup files for the oS are you?
<Chintan> both side ubuntu
<nitrohax> Chintan> exactly, do an appache SFTP
<Chintan> how ?
<ecart> O.o
<nitrohax> Chintan> one se
<ecart> wampp
<ecart> server
<Johnn> I cannot log into Ubuntu Operating System it gives me a message along the lines of minimal bash like like editing is supported. Can anyone help me?
<ecart> or apt-get install httpd
<Guest30362> hi
<Laibsch> I'm looking for music and video player that is available for Linux and Android and stores some of it's metadata alongside the music/video files.  Please ask if my request is unclear.
<nitrohax> Chintan> look at pm
<escott> !sshfs | Chintan
<ubottu> Chintan: sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<dr_willis_> johntash:  you mean you are in the grub shell?
<ecart> Chintan or online install ssh securit shell
<ecart> very good
<ActionParsnip> Chintan: you will need to port forward port 22 in the router to the pc and run openssh-server. You now have an SFTP server which is secure as well as giving you the ability to connect hom and run commands etc
<Johnn> I believe it is ts the grub shell
<dr_willis_> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ecart> ssh securit shell no need port forward
<ecart> very easy
<ecart> only installl and use
<dr_willis_> the router may need port forwarding setup ecart
<ecart> depends
<ecart> not all
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> he's looking for the easy GUI way of doing it.
<dr_willis_> most will
<Googol30> Sanity check... Verizon allows port 25565 through it's firewalls wherever down the line, right?
<ReAzem> Two exact same authorized_keys files. Two different user.  I can only log on one, other is refusing key.
<ReAzem> Both files are 700, Both files are owned by the respective user.
<dr_willis_> why would they block high ports.
<ReAzem> I use "AllowUsers user1 user2" on /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<escott> ReAzem, encrypted home?
<ReAzem> escott, No
<puff> Chintan: The gnome file browser, nautilus, has ssh support.
<escott> Googol30, this verizon cellular?
<Googol30> They block port 80 to my knowledge... I can't see why port 25565, which is the port for a Minecraft server, would be much different.
<Googol30> escott No, residential I think. Not business.
<blackdog> g'day all. anyone able to help me debug why the slice battery on my Thinkpad won't charge? I'm a bit stumped as to where to start.
<dr_willis_> the low ports are standardized for specific services. high ines are not
<puff> Chintan: Start the file browser however you normally do it, then file, Connect To Server, select ssh protocol, put in the username and password.
<blackdog> https://gist.github.com/4238511
<dr_willis_> you could set minevraft on a different port
<blackdog> extra-confusing because 'acpi' tells me that battery 0 is unknown and battery 1 is the built-in one.
<puff> blackdog: I have no clue as to your problem, but ##ibmthinkpad can be very helpful if people are awake there (50/50 chance).  Also, linux-thinkpad mailing list is also quite useful.
<blackdog> puff: ah, thank you. i'll ask there.
<rainbowwarrior2> I have completely forgotten what i came on for, if anyone sees it can they give me it back please ?
<escott> Googol30, they could be doing dpi and blocking minecraft in particular
<ActionParsnip> blackdog: I'd ask in ##hardware
<blackdog> ActionParsnip: thank you, i'll try there too.
<escott> ReAzem, only other thing to check is ownership of .ssh folder
<Googol30> Anyone have any experience with noip on Ubuntu Server?  Something isn't working somewhere down the line for me and I suspect it's No-IP.
<ReAzem> escott, .ssh is owned by the user.
<x__> how do you turn off this amazon spyware I keep hearing about ?
<ReAzem> Im going crazy
<ReAzem> escott, I dont know if this matters, but vmuser had no id_rsa. All it has is authorized_keys.
<ActionParsnip> !shopping
<escott> ReAzem, the user you are logging into need not have an id_rsa
<ActionParsnip> x__: sudo apt-get --purge remove unity-lens-shopping
<escott> ReAzem, the id_rsa needs to be on the user you originate from
<ActionParsnip> x__: then log off and on, its not spyware
<ReAzem> escott, I just did "cat /var/log/auth.log" and found the following: "bad ownership or modes for dirrectory /home/user"
<escott> ReAzem, it should check down until it gets to a root owned folder. usually $HOME is not fouled up yours must be
<x__> ActionParsnip, does it monitor what I do and report it to some company... ?
<ActionParsnip> x__: no, it sends suggestion based on your search, its not watching what you do on the OS
<ReAzem> escott, Sorry, I don't understand.
<x__> ActionParsnip, so it monitors my searchs then ?
<escott> ReAzem, who owns /home/user
<ReAzem> escott, The user, and some other group.
<escott> ReAzem, and permissions are?
<ReAzem> escott, 770
<escott> ReAzem, should be 750
<ActionParsnip> x__: there is no identification, all the text used to retrieve the searches is anonymous
<ReAzem> escott, Why?
<NSAgent> x__: Don't search for your name ;)
<escott> ReAzem, suppose I was a member of group, and you did not have a .ssh. then i could create one, fill in my own auth_keys and chown it over to you.
<ActionParsnip> x__: if you don't like it then remove it, not tricky :)
<dr_willis_> dont search for words that  contain dirty words either....;-)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis_: like scunthorpe? ;)
<x__> ActionParsnip, it still sounds like spyware to me... It is also against the whole open source doctrine
<ReAzem> escott, Thanks for giving me the actual reason =). Let me see if this solves it.
<ActionParsnip> x__: its removable so I dn't care, its also only installed by default if you use unity which is also optional
<ReAzem> escott, Woa. Worked. yay! Thank you =)
<x__> ActionParsnip, of course it is optional, but it is the default ubuntu setup. All spyware is removable it is just how hard it is to remove it...
<dr_willis_> wife loves the shopping thing.
<escott> ReAzem, if you need to share in $HOME with other users create a subfolder for that other user
<ActionParsnip> x__: its a package like anything else, not hard at all. a single command
<dr_willis_> its not spying.
<ReAzem> escott, Thats what I'm doing right now. Just need to edit 2-3 lines of my script.
<NSAgent> dr_willis_: We love it at work
<dr_willis_> back to ontopic...
<x__> ActionParsnip, I am not disputing how easy it is to remove, I removed it already. I am saying I don't understand why this was ever included with a linux distribution....? it goes against foss principles
<x__> this IS on topic
<ActionParsnip> x__: some people like it and use it. Its just one more package for me to carve out of a clean install
<x__> just because you don't like my opinion
<dr_willis_> its nit support related.
<x__> sure it is
<ActionParsnip> x__: no this is a SUPPORT channel, not discussion
<ActionParsnip> x__: this is for folks who are having issues installing programs or pointers on themes, not shooting the breeze
<ActionParsnip> x__: so, its not support related
<dr_willis_> you ask how to remove it.. thats a support question.   why caonacle does stuff isnot.
<nitrohax> chintan>it's a router prob.
<dr_willis_> to muc chatter drowns out the real support questions.
<x__> where would I ask why they would include this then?
<nitrohax> i guess chintan gave up
<ActionParsnip> x__: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bibach> Trying to install 12.04 32-bit onto a Samsung N-150 Plus netbook (Phoenix BIOS, came with Win7 Starter).  Put the ISO on a USB flash drive (2G SD card in an adapter) with the Universal USB installer, just as I did on another laptop.  The netbook just will not boot off the USB drive, though.  No CD/DVD drive.  Want to install onto new partitions in empty space I've cleared on the HD, rather than wubi.  Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> bibach: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<dr_willis_> shuttleworths blog said why i belive
<escott> bibach, not sure SD cards are bootable under most bioses
<x__> because amazon is pating them ?
<x__> paying*
<nitrohax> SD cards are not bootable.
<bibach> ActionParsnip: No... good idea.  Though, I was getting the same results when I first tried doing this with the 64-bit ISO that I successfully used on the other laptop.
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: depends on bios
<dr_willis_> nitrohax:  they can be
<nitrohax> Only if the BIOS can recognize a botable media such as sd cards. you maye be able to make it a botable usb device
<NSAgent> x__: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182 (the why, discuss elsewhere please)
<dr_willis_> ive had issues with the usb creator tool befor. rtru some other tools from the pendrivelinux site
<nitrohax> if using a USb card reader, most times the card reader even if built in is a usb device
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: exactly, so saying they are 'not bootable' is incorrect, they may be bootable depending on BIOS :)
<dr_willis_> my netbooks can boot from sd.
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> i covered my ass on that one
<dr_willis_> i run ubuntu on them that way
<NSAgent> If it cannot boot from SD, there will be no option for it in a boot menu
<NSAgent> if boot fails it is something else
<bibach> The netbook is only a couple years old, but I guess that's no guarantee that it supports this.
<escott> NSAgent, i wouldn't assume that either. i would just try a usb keychain device first
<dr_willis_> my old  AAO boots from sd
<Hausas> I think I'll go downstairs to play some fifa
<dr_willis_> my newer eee does also
<nitrohax> bibach>  "MOST" net books dont not see the Sd card as a removable or bootable media. try using a IDE/SATA to USB connectiong
<escott> NSAgent, it could also seriously confuse the kernel for grub to bring it up on a multi-function sd card reader
<hellhammer> im running ubuntu 12.04 and im have a AMD unsupported hardware watermark in the corner but my hardware is support and my 3d is working how do i remove this watermark?
<nitrohax> oh hell, never heard of that before.
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: can you give a screenshot to outline the issue please
<jagginess> hellhammer, me too ^
<amigamia> you mean the watermark in the corner?
<hellhammer> yes
<amigamia> oh
<hellhammer> it doesnt show up in screenshots
<amigamia> :D
<hellhammer> it looks like a dot matrix image
<bibach> What about a non-USB boot, such as network boot (is that still done with TFTP, these days?) or pushing grub onto the MSB from Windows and getting it to load the install from somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: something like imageshack etc
<amigamia> umm
<nitrohax> hellhammer> I just wanted to tell you good luck, we are all counting on you "from the movie airplane"
<jagginess> hellhammer, once upon a time, not my time, not your time
<jagginess> hellhammer, something interesting
<amigamia> that's strange hellhammer
<jagginess> hellhammer, ya i know..
<amigamia> can you make a screenshot and pastebin?
<NSAgent> bibach: Netboot still works, but you need to boot off of something originally to start it
<WeThePeople> hellhammer, imgh.us
<jagginess> hellhammer, yes uh huh
<hellhammer> http://www.imagebam.com/image/1c6209224622720
<NSAgent> bibach: Unless you use PXE
<hellhammer> screenshot
<nitrohax> jagginess> my episodes always begin at episode IVI hope
<hellhammer> but it doesnt show up in the picture
<escott> bibach, problem with pushing from windows is that grub is a multi-stage bootloader. i needs space outside the mbr
<bibach> The BIOS has PXE as an option.  Just need a TFTP server?  Or some other protocol?
<jagginess> hellhammer, cant help ya.. the desktop picture is too depressing
<bibach> escott: Good point, forgot about that.
<NSAgent> bibach: DHCP with some options as well, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<nitrohax> jagginess> like someone in hating punching a baby with a sad puppy in the background?
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: was going to say...where am I looking :)
<xander> How do you mount an image?
<ActionParsnip> xander: you can use mounty
<hellhammer> its not in the picture
<hellhammer> its like an overlay watermark
<hellhammer> it wont show up in screenshots
<ActionParsnip> xander: or run:   sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: got a camera?
<nitrohax> hellhammer> on you screen you are sayign you have a watermark?
<Guest23434> ActionParsnip: mounty? what is that?
<hellhammer> yes
<hellhammer> looks like this
<hellhammer> http://i.stack.imgur.com/dmW6D.jpg
<hellhammer> this picture shows the watermark
<ActionParsnip> Guest23434: its a GUI app for mounting images, for people who find loop mounting too hard
<bibach> Netboot sounds promising; I'll give that a try.  Thanks, all!
<nitrohax> belive it or not, there is a site on that
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: that is strange
<Guest23434> actionparsnip: where can I download it?
<ActionParsnip> Guest23434: there is a ppa
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> i guess it happens alot, there i a askubu thread on it
<Guest23434> ActionParsnip: a what? I just looked in the ubuntu media center and I didn't find it.
<ActionParsnip> Guest23434: you need a 3rd party source
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?19875-Unsupported-Hardware-watermark
<dr_willis_> iso mounting gui?
<ActionParsnip> Guest23434: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=mounty+ubuntu    too hard for you?
<warz> hi all. i just tried install ubuntu 12.10 desktop on my computer with an nvidia gtx 580 video card. it doesnt seem to support it. in fact, ubuntu just seems to take a big crap all over it.
<warz> is this common?
<dr_willis_> !info giso
<ubottu> Package giso does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> Guest23434: didn't think to do that....?
<warz> nvidia cards and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> warz: which nvidia driver version are you running?
<guang_> is there a word in usb's sector indicate the app used to open the usb?
<Guest23434> ActionParsnip: Why so hostile? Yes I did think of that however I used google and didn't find anything
<dr_willis_> warz:  not an issue with my older nvidia  cards
<ActionParsnip> Guest23434: because its such a basic thing to try
<warz> ActionParsnip, I was trying to install the latest, but it was failing. I'm not sure how to check, otherwise. It's relatively recent, though. It was only a few minor version behind
<warz> its whichever one ships with ubuntu, I guess
<warz> so whichever is latest on aptitude
<ActionParsnip> warz: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia-current
<warz> ActionParsnip, well one moment. Let me see if I can get back to a command line. It's all borked. lol.
<warz> gimme a few secs.
<dr_willis_> warz:  thats 2 different ones. ;-)
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> i'm trying to google, google, to see how google finds google on the internet. you think i should try google.com then searching for google?
<dr_willis_> nitrohax:  use askjeeves
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: don't put google into google, you'll break the internet :)
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: use duckduckgo :) it's the awesome
<warz> ActionParsnip, 304.51.really
<warz> amd64
<ActionParsnip> warz: sounds ok. If you run:   sudo lshw -C display     do you see:   driver=nvidia
<ActionParsnip> warz: also, do you also see an Intel GPU in the output?
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> but th elders of the internet...they know who i am?!
<WeThePeople> nitrohax, site:google.com <<< put this in google search bar
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: the internet doesn't weigh anything :)
<nitrohax> WeThePeople> Silly, the internet weighs nothing
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> damn it that was my line
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: my search bar searches duckduckgo :)
<nitrohax> WeThePeople> the blinking light means it's woring
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: i especially love the ppa bang :)
<WeThePeople> lol
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip> It's the internet, it's WIFI.
<warz> one sec, i rebooted and im trying to get back to terimal again. heh
<warz> well i dont see that exact text, but i do see the following
<warz> "product: GF110 [GeForce GTX580]"
<warz> below a line that says "*-display UNCLAIMED"
<nitrohax> another CMA, hellhammer was told that by activating certain drivers they he may need to uninstall them using the server CLI
<ActionParsnip> warz: so you only have the nvidia gpu?
<warz> ya only 1 card
<nitrohax> I'll mine that for a dollar
<ActionParsnip> warz: try running:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    and rebooting
<bazhang> nitrohax, ?
<warz> ok
<bazhang> nitrohax, what are you talking about
<warz> "WARNING: unable to locate or open X config file"
<warz> it wrote a new file
<warz> that to be expected?
<ActionParsnip> warz: its fine, it then makes one for you
<nitrohax> bazhang> all i can say is "watch robo cop"
<WeThePeople> what one
<nitrohax> WeThePeople> there is nly one
<warz> woah ok it booted into gnome or whatever this is now days but the resolution is all whack
<warz> how can i verify that its using the driver?
<sambagirl> my god what kind of  image file was that anyway?
<almoxarife> whack is good?
<warz> negatory
<warz> ghost rider
<ActionParsnip> warz: run:  sudo lshw -C display
<warz> hm, i tried logging in and it seems to have failed to load all the way. it just sat with the backgroun and no UI loaded. im gonna boot back into terminal mode.
<sambagirl> hi Action!
<ActionParsnip> warz: you may want to run:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf     and change the resolution
<ActionParsnip> hi amigamia
<nitrohax> damn it 7Gb mka. later
<warz> same display output
<amigamia> i've noticed lately there are a lot of linux virus protection and seek n destroy applications to protect us from windows exe infections :)
<amigamia> is ubuntu bundling with any particular virus protection vendor?
<warz> hm ok ill look up how to set resolution
<almoxarife> amigamia: virus?
<amigamia> yes apparantly there are a lot of malicious windows exe viruses attacking ubuntu os and even solaris. i read about it.
<almoxarife> amigamia: you mean virus check shared files? the ones windoz may have to open?
<cheesecakes> windows virus attacking ubuntu
<almoxarife> amigamia: thats news i have not heard about, which for instance? got a link?
<cheesecakes> is this even possible :/
<amigamia> i also read that operating systems like reactos, haiku, zeta and even AmigaOS is being threatened by these windows exe malicious viruses and that is why i am checking to see which viender Ubuntu is going to bundle with future releases? :D
<almoxarife> cheesecakes: could attack a wine app
<dr_willis_> cheesecakes:  i require proof. ;-)
<amigamia> Now i saw on tv about Mcaffee and i hope that vendor isnt chosen
<amigamia> he's kinda creepy
<cheesecakes> almoxarife: but a wine app wont threaten your system or would it ?
<bazhang> amigamia, lets get back on topic
<almoxarife> cheesecakes: linux? no
<dr_willis_> biggest danger to a ubuntu box i see.. is the end user doing sinthing silly.
<cheesecakes> lets say you use an infected exe with wine
<Amelia28> Hello, I have Ubuntu and HP Touchsmart and I am trying to calibrate touchscreen using program calibrate touchscreen but when this program opens in the terminal an error message displays "Error: No calibratable devices found"...........any suggestions on how to move forward??
<amigamia> dr_willis_ i read in the Midnight news paper while waiting at the checkout about it.
<bazhang> amigamia, thats enough.
<bazhang> !virus | cheesecakes amigamia
<ubottu> cheesecakes amigamia: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> Amelia28: are there any bugs reported?
<dr_willis_> cheesecakes:  i used to test malware in wine to determine what it installed. to make removeing it easier
<cheesecakes> yeah so we have troll/ highly misinformed person and i dont need to worry about it right
<cheesecakes> dr_willis_: nice
<bazhang> cheesecakes, no need to worry. read the link above
<almoxarife> cheesecakes: wine runs in a sandbox, worse case scenario you delete /home/your-user-name/.wine , poof, gone
<dr_willis_> malware is not the same as a virus either
<cheesecakes> ok cool
<warz> meh. im not sure. it just sits at a screen showing the background after i log in.
<dr_willis_> its 'fud' fighting night here it seems.
<cheesecakes> yeah i should start trusting linux more
<cheesecakes> and not trust random strangers
<dr_willis_> biggest danger to a ubuntu box i see.. is the end user.  v;-)
<cheesecakes> dr_willis_: a user like who likes change stuff just because to see what happens :D
<almoxarife> dr_willis_: deep
<RickZilla> I don't know about that, dr_willis_, the best way to learn ubuntu is to install it and mess around with it. Even if you break something you've learned
<RickZilla> What's the worst that can happen? You wipe the install and start all over
<RickZilla> it's not like you're going to start a fire or something
<dr_willis_> pc explodes.. ;-)
<dr_willis_> blue smoke escapes... pcs need that blue smoke.
<puff> RickZilla: Ubuntu initiates a total mass-energy conversion of his PC, destroying most of the state he lives in.
<dr_willis_>  i live in a state of denile.
<puff> dr_willis_: You live in egypt?
<puff> Ugh, okay, so nvidia-experimental-310 still has not solved my external monitor problem.
<dr_willis_> ii do wish they would include that ubuntu manual  on the desktop. and some other   "ubuntu is not windows" guides
<RickZilla> They do...it's called google :-)
<bazhang> !lnw | RickZilla
<ubottu> RickZilla: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<RickZilla> I'm just one app from being able to shed Windows altogether
<puff> I haven't booted windows on my laptop in years... still have to maintain mom's windows machine :-).
<almoxarife> i went win free when i found that i could get my taxes done via web-browser on the linux box, what a happy day
<puff> It's occasionally a pain, usually because Other People insist on using proprietary formats (though most of the time I open office or etc can handle that).
<dr_willis_> the horrors of booting up a windows machive that hasent been on or updated in 6+ months..... ;-)
<Guest69164> ActionParsnip: Mounty won't install, any other program suggestions?
<Guest69164> For mounting .dd images?
<dr_willis_> Guest69164:  command line is the best way
<almoxarife> dr_willis_: do you get the 'these icons have not seen the light of day since noah was a boot camp, care to lose them now?'
<dr_willis_> since a "dd" imgage can vary greatly
<Guest69164> dr_willis_: how do I do it in the command mount?
<dr_willis_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_willis_> similer to the command given above
<Guest69164> ubottu: what is a mountpoint?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis_> sudo mount -o loop image -f auto  mountpoi
<dr_willis_> !mount |  Guest69164
<ubottu> Guest69164: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Guest69164> dr_willis_: what is a mount point? how does one create it?
<dr_willis_> ts where the filesystem shows up
<dr_willis_> a directory
<dr_willis_> like   /media/mydrive
<WeThePeople> if i burn 2 iso to the same rw-disc will they show up/
<WeThePeople> lets say 12.04 and 10.04
<dr_willis_> no WeThePeople
<Amelia28> how do I create a directory in the command line??? :)
<dr_willis_> yyou can make multi iso usb sticks
<Zael> not without modifing them
<dr_willis_> Amelia28:  mkdir
<Zhaofeng_Li> Amelia28: mkdir
<Amelia28> thanks :)
<dr_willis_> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis_> bash basics.
<mohajuice> hello dr_willis how to install usb modem i hav usb driver files in a debian package format but i don't know how to install them
<dr_willis_> mohajuice:  where did they come from?
<Thete> sudo dkpg -i package.deb
<dr_willis_> a usb dialup modem? 3g modem?
<mohajuice> its in vitual cdrom in a usb modem
<dr_willis_> or    sudo gdebi  file.deb
<Thete> wut?
<dr_willis_> iit came on a flash drive built into the modem?
<mohajuice> its 3g HSPA modem
<dr_willis_> i doubt if it will work 2ith that. deb
<Thete> why wouldn't it?
<dr_willis_> binary drivers are kernel specific normally.
<Thete> maybe it's not a binary
<dr_willis_> this is not windows.
<mohajuice> these r the ubuntu specific drivers
<dr_willis_> then it would be a. src.deb wouldent it?
<Thete> Maybe it is
<Thete> who knows
<Thete> hehe
<dr_willis_> thats supriseing they would include ubuntu drivers.
<Thete> I would assume that if it does have a deb driver included, it's most likely ubuntu
<Thete> Cause who runs debian
<dr_willis_> ask why they  dont include the drivers in the ubuntu repos... is a better question
<mohajuice> can i send u those driver files
<dr_willis_> mohajuice:  you hace just tried plugging it in to see if it workd?
<dr_willis_> then try the additional -drivers tool to see if it suggests anything
<vite> Hi, how do I access files on an ubuntu server without using ftp? server is within my private lan
<ActionParsnip> Thete: http://www.debian.org/users/
<EmmEight> ubuntu IRC on a Friday night.. we aren't nerds
<dr_willis_> vite: ssh. scp. samba nfs..
<dr_willis_> EmmEight:  im at work. v:-P
<EmmEight> I just got off a few hours ago ha
<cheesecakes> its saturday morning for me
<vite> dr_willis_: will my windows pc detect samba?
<EmmEight> even worse cheescakes
<dr_willis_> vite: yes
<EmmEight> vite yes
<dr_willis_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<isasha> help
<vite> thanks
<cheesecakes> isaha give your problem details
<dr_willis_> vite:  or use  winscp and ssh. for simple transfers
<ActionParsnip> Thete: quite a few going by that list
<Destroxx> Hello
<cheesecakes> hello
<cheesecakes> connecting blackberries and using them as modems is difficult
<Destroxx> never tried that
<EmmEight> using blackberries is difficult
<EmmEight> why?
<cheesecakes> actually it rim's fault for not developing a desktop manager app for linux
<Destroxx> i think he means as a modem (??)
<cheesecakes> EmmEight: the available apps dont seem to work properly
<mohajuice> i try to send u files
<bryan_> How is everyone?
<cheesecakes> mohajuice: me?
<cheesecakes> i am good bryan_
<bryan_> That's good, cheesecakes. I am a bit tired.
<Destroxx> has anyone seen the ubuntu tablet concept yet ??????/
<EmmEight> NO
<cheesecakes> i am fresh as i just woke up :D
<Destroxx> seriously i think its wayy col
<Destroxx> cool*
<bryan_> ooo, fresh is good :P
<cheesecakes> time for lunch
<mehwork> my mouse cursor disappeared. How can i refresh it without restarting?
<bin_bash> is it true that when you search for something on the ubuntu desktop it gets sent back to canonical?
<mehwork> bin_bash: everything RMS says is true
<cheesecakes> bin_bash: are you the exe guy?
<bin_bash> cheesecakes, the exe guy?
<bin_bash> mehwork, idk about everything, but is this true?
<cheesecakes> nvm it was someone else
<mehwork> arg even sudo modprobe -r psmouse didn't fix my mouse issue. The cursor icon is completely disappeared
<bin_bash> did you try turning it off and then on again
<mehwork> i think ubuntu must have uploaded my mouse cursor to canonical too :(
<cheesecakes> hhaha
<mehwork> i really can't afford to restart ubuntu right now, too much going on
<whatwhat> so.... i heard
<ActionParsnip> mehwork: hit alt+tab may help
<cheesecakes> how aboutunplugging it and then plugging it back in
<whatwhat> BIRD IS THE WORD
<mehwork> ActionParsnip: that was the first thing i tried, that would normally help me when my cursor gets all messed up but isn't in this case
<mehwork> my cursor is constantly messed up since i installed the latest ubuntu, everytime it touches the right side of my screen it turns almost invisible and this time it turned completely invisible and wont come back
<mehwork> most annoying thing i've ever witnessed
<mehwork> i even plugged a usb mouse into this laptop and still nothin
<dr_willis_> you overworked your mouse
<dr_willis_> is it just invisible?
<mehwork> it's invisible, i f i move it around i can see it ghosting over things like text
<ActionParsnip> mehwork: try switching workspace
<mehwork> ActionParsnip: i did all that believe me
<mehwork> ActionParsnip: i also tried locking my screen and unlocking
<mehwork> simple repaints aren't bringing it back
<mehwork> why does stuff like this only ever happen at the worst time, when i can't restart and have a deadline
<bin_bash> why can't you restart
<mehwork> i'm running long term processes that i can't just abandon right now
<mehwork> it would set me back a couple hours
<atlus> what do I need to install to ./configure 32-bit in 64-bit ubuntu 12.10
<mehwork> i even unplugged my second monitor and it's still not fixing it
<dr_willis_> try changeing mouse themes?
<dr_willis_> atlus: if you install a 32bit deb it should pull in all needed dependencies
<Destroxx> is this tech suporte lol
<mehwork> dr_willis_: how
<bin_bash> no
<atlus> dr willis what is that 32bit deb called?
<cutt3r> I have a 20GB SSD and a 500GB HDD.  I want to install the OS on the SSD encrypted and the /home on the HDD encrypted.  Do I need to worry about TRIM on the SSD if only the OS is going to be on the SSD?
<bin_bash> Why do you guys use a distro that is also a spyware?
<mehwork> i don't understand what sudo modprobe -r psmouse woulnd't fix this
<RickZilla> bin_bash: Why do you troll?
<bin_bash> I'm not trolling
<RickZilla> Sure you are
<bin_bash> I'm genuinely curious why you hate your own freedom
<RickZilla> This is a channel dedicated for ubuntu support
<dr_willis_> atlus: any 32 bit deb like wine should pull in  the needed 32  bit support ddebs
<mehwork> bin_bash: people don't generally equate not having 100% privacy to not having freedom
<mehwork> most people don't care much about certain privacy things, even though they should, but if they don't they don't. Worry about your own not others
<bin_bash> mehwork, they should. That's just ignorant.
<Malimbar> mehwork, I'd recommend to try not to feed the trolls.
<mehwork> Malimbar: i would love to get an answer that worked and then leave
<bin_bash> mehwork, did you try googling it
<Malimbar> mehwork, then I would be happy to talk in separate, but not in an ubuntu support channel
<Malimbar> oh wait, you meant your issue
<mehwork> bin_bash: alli 'm doing is googling and asking in here and nothings working
<dr_willis_> so the mouse is dead? or just invisible cursor
<Malimbar> sorry, no idea
<mehwork> dr_willis_: just invisible cursor, it still moves and clicks
<bin_bash> mehwork, what is the problem exactly
<dr_willis_> i firget how you change mouse themes...
<Malimbar> did you do anything that may have accidentally screwed up the mouse cursor?
<digitaldefector> does anyone know of a website that specializes in sharing scripts for Ubuntu?
<dr_willis_> iinvisble mouse pointers. ;(
<dr_willis_> there was a command years ago to set the cursor. xsetroot?
<mehwork> Malimbar: it screws up everytime i touch the right edge of my second monitor
<Malimbar> ... huh
<mehwork> it's a weird problem that happens either because of the latest ubuntu or because my acer laptop isn't supported
<mehwork> most likely the latter since noone else is saying it happens to them
<ubuntu> how do i remove grub from a live cd
<RickZilla> Is the usb installer here persistent? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<atlus> anyone have any idea how to fix this problem during ./configure http://pastebin.com/Gm3nHGGe
<SolarisBoy> ubuntu: genereally syslinux is on live cds
<dr_willis_> !find unclutter
<ubottu> Found: unclutter
<dr_willis_> !info unclutter
<ubottu> unclutter (source: unclutter): hides the mouse cursor in X after a period of inactivity. In component universe, is optional. Version 8-18 (quantal), package size 14 kB, installed size 75 kB
<SolarisBoy> Guest56589: you can unpack the iso remove the folder it and pack it back up, but then it wouldn't boot
<dr_willis_> iif it  hides it.. it may bring it back
<Malimbar> atlus, have you looked up ia32-libs? there should be a dev version too
<Guest56589> im on a live cd and the terminal commands are not working, what do i have to do to install ms-sys
<Malimbar> ms-sys? what is that?
<Guest56589> malimbar, it restores windows mbr
<Guest56589> i think
<digitaldefector> does anyone know of a website that specializes in sharing scripts for Ubuntu?
<mehwork> dr_willis_: i installed unclutter. Now what?
<Malimbar> ah, looked it up on duckduckgo
<dr_willis_> mehwork:  it hides the cursor after a few moments.. and  restores it when moved.
<Guest56589> dr_willis, do i need to enable 'universe' to install with the terminal
<dr_willis_> if you are lucky
<Malimbar> mehwork, just try to make your cursor invisible, wait a few seconds, and then move it again
<Malimbar> if it works
<dr_willis_> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mehwork> how many seconds? i just tried about 20
<Malimbar> manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/unclutter.1.html
<Malimbar> default is 5.
<Malimbar> darn
<mehwork> not working then and yes i did start it
<mehwork> this is a nightmare :(
<Malimbar> it's a weird problem too
<Malimbar> I wonder what's causing it
<mehwork> bad mouse drivers for acer laptops is all i can think
<mehwork> it's a brand new system, maybe ubuntu doesnt support it yet
<dr_willis_> aha.. old school way to change cursor.....
<dr_willis_> xsetroot -cursor_name X_cursor
<Malimbar> but, it's a display problem. would that still be caused by a driver?
<Malimbar> dr_willis_, nice idea
<mehwork> nice idea, but didnt work either
<Malimbar> damn
<dr_willis_> no idea if thats valid these days
<mehwork> it didn't error
<arossboss> hello
<newbie211> Can anyone visit www.thepiratebay.org ?
<Malimbar> we still rely on xserver, so why would it change?
<newbie211> It seems to be down today...
<Malimbar> newbie211, of course
<dr_willis_> xorg  vs xfree
<Malimbar> but you're not looking for .org, you're looking for .se
<Malimbar> they changed it a while aback
<dr_willis_> whens the last time you saw that big X corsor
<Malimbar> lol
<newbie211> what should be the domain
<SolarisBoy> newbie211: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ you can always just use that in the future
<Guest56589> dr_willis, does software sources exist on a live cd
<Guest56589> cuz i am not finding it
<Guest56589> 12.04
<SolarisBoy> you can try 'apt-get source package' on a live cd
<Malimbar> Guest56589, yes they exist in some capacity
<Malimbar> software sources > other software > cdrom:[Ubuntu blah blah]
<atlus> I take it that there is no other way to configure a wine patch on a 64 bit system?
<Malimbar> atlus, what configuration are you trying to do?
<Malimbar> The pastebin you showed earlier was complaining about you not having installed ia32-libs-dev
<Malimbar> or something like that
<mehwork> that was JUST friggin wonderful.
<mehwork> an askubuntu page said to try running: compiz --replace, and it crashed and i had to restart
<Albastos> ah ba ok :)
<mehwork> asdsfaj;kajsfdksdak;lfas
<mehwork> oh well, 3 hours lost, no big deal
<Malimbar> mehwork, does this happen every reboot?
<Malimbar> my last resort to lean on
<dr_willis_> mehwork: does the issue affect other windowmanagers?
<mehwork> it will mess up my cursor if i touch the right edge of my screen
<mehwork> idk
<Malimbar> oh yeah, different window managers would be interesting
<Malimbar> crappy to test though
<Malimbar> which ubuntu are you using again?
<mehwork> 12.04
<dr_willis_> it may be compix orvcompiz plugin specific
<Malimbar> try loggin in using the 2d mode
<mehwork> how
<Malimbar> go back to the login screen
<Guest56589> if anybody is interested you can find the software-sources if you type>>> software-properties-gtk <<< in terminal
<Malimbar> click on the button thing int he corner
<Malimbar> and click unity 2d
<Malimbar> (going form memory)
<mehwork> i want to try turning off some plugins and making compiz lighter anyway since this laptop is slow
<Guest56589> 12.04
<phunyguy_t430s> is there any way to restore empathy back to the minimalistic layout for the contact list? I hate the big look.
<nick_h> when converting an RPM to a DEB, where does alien write the DEB to?
<Malimbar> yeah, unity 2d doesn't have any of that, and it's still installed in ubuntu 12.04 I think
<Malimbar> and it doesn't run compiz at all
<mehwork> huh im pretty sure it runs compiz
<Guest56589> nick_h, home folder maybe
<dr_willis_> not on 12.04
<mehwork> ps aux | grep compiz shows it's running
<mehwork> and i definitely didn't install it on my own
<Malimbar> unity 2d is made from scratch with the qt kit
<Malimbar> so no compiz
<dr_willis_> it uses mutter ii thought
<Malimbar> nope, not mutter either I think
<newbie211> I am unable o visit piratebay....
<mehwork> oh i'm running 12.10
<mehwork> my bad
<dr_willis_> metacity
<newbie211> *to
<dr_willis_> lol.
<Malimbar> lol
<Malimbar> yeah, a bit different
<dr_willis_> no unity 2d on 12.10
<Malimbar> oh, I didn't think 12.10 had unity 2d, just unity
<mehwork> how do i bring up a compiz settings editor in 12.10?
<dr_willis_> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mehwork> thanks
<nick_h> Guest56589: i checked my home dir, but it's not there
<Malimbar> tyr unity 2d before you're messing with that though
<Malimbar> not everything in compiz configuration works, and some of it breaks crap
<mehwork> i don't like unity at all, can i disable it? I'd rather just use gnome-do
<Malimbar> mehwork, sure
<RickZilla> Where is disk utility in 12.10? It's showing up in synaptic as being installed, but I don't see it anywhere
<Malimbar> but try unity 2d first for your mouse issue
<dr_willis_> install other desktops.
<dr_willis_> no unity 2d on 12.10
<dr_willis_> its gone....
<Malimbar> dr_willis_, yeah, but he's currently on 12.04
<mehwork> dr_willis_: well i stll want to use gnome
<dr_willis_> he said 12.10
<mehwork> Malimbar: no i'm on 12.10 i messed up
<Malimbar> did he? oh missed that
<dr_willis_> use gnome shell then mehwork
<dr_willis_> !gnome-shell
<dr_willis_> !gnomeshell
<Malimbar> gnome shell... ugh. Personal preference of course
<Malimbar> it's not the same as old gnome
<dr_willis_> old gnome is dead jim!
<Malimbar> dr_willis_, never! there are forks, and at least it's less broken and weird than gnome shell
<dr_willis_> old gnome had a lot of issues also. ;-)
<Malimbar> lol
<dr_willis_> hes dead jim!
 * Malimbar shrugs
<Malimbar>  but those bugs I was used to
<dr_willis_> same was said about windows 95. :-P
<Malimbar> I had a friend that loved windows 95
<Malimbar> when 98 came out he complained up a storm at the new security measures
<dr_willis_> lubuntu works well
<Malimbar> lubuntu does work well
<chroot> hi, ffmpeg use too much cpu in my computer?
<chroot> is there a way to limit this?
<almoxarife> chroot: yes, smaller transcode or bigger cpu
<Malimbar> chroot, is there a way to lower it's priority? that would be what I would look up
<chroot> Malimbar: yeah, i want to limit the cpu usage of the ffmeg!
<chroot> let me search it in googl
<Malimbar> you can in system monitor it looks like
<Malimbar> open the process, right click on it's priority
<dr_willis_> ffmpeg has a threads option i belive
<dr_willis_> it only uses 1 core y default i think.
<Malimbar> dr_willis_, that won't use less cpu though, would it? I would imagine that would only clog it up more
<chroot> dr_willis_: yes, I just saw it on google, but i haven't try it.
<Malimbar> worth a shot
<dr_willis_> even when using all my cores the ssytem is still useable for me
<almoxarife> Malimbar: if i did what you suggested, would that only be for the present session? or would it write to something?
<dr_willis_> whats your system  specs?
<Malimbar> almoxarife, pretty sure it's only one session
<almoxarife> Malimbar: thnks, gave me an idea
<Malimbar> yay
<almoxarife> yay
<dr_willis_> yay!
<dr_willis_> >fluttershy<
<myhero> how to prepare a single deb of any app with its dependencies included in it ?
<almoxarife> thats something i dont see much, 'nice' tweaks, like the old tweaks for xp, everyone had one on the web
<dr_willis_> hmm. i dont recall ever seeign that done myhero
<myhero> dr_willis_: so is it possible or not ?
<dr_willis_> hmm. i dont recall ever seeign that done myhero ......
<dr_willis_> :)
<myhero> ok
<dr_willis_> i dont see how it would be possible
<almoxarife> myhero: compile it from source, end the process with 'checkinstall' verses make install, presto, a deb
<dr_willis_> he wantes a super-deb i guess.
<myhero> almoxarife: thnx :)
<almoxarife> dr_willis_: super-debi?
<dr_willis_> or did i missread
<dr_willis_> a single deb with all deps included.......  he said
<ActionParsnip> myhero: packages, especially gui ones would have gigabytes of data to have all deps
<dr_willis_> and the deps have deps.. that have deps..
<myhero> dr_willis_: lol no..but my intention is organised backup.....apps with dependencies are hard to organise on local system
<myhero> ActionParsnip: i want it for smaller apps only or the onces which i develop locally
<dr_willis_> no real need to backup the. debs  from what ive seen.
<ActionParsnip> myhero: when you use checkinstall you can set the deps and the pckage manager will pull them in
<seeqwell> heelllpppp! http://pastebin.com/ygYhw3AQ what do I put in my /opt/netdb/data/devicelist.csv file please?
<nick_h> when i install from source with "./configure --prefix=/opt && make && make install" , will the software be installed in /opt ?
<seeqwell> sudo make install nick_h
<nick_h> ah right
<nick_h> seeqwell: and that'll install into /opt ?
<almoxarife> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<seeqwell> yes
<almoxarife> seeqwell: see\
<nick_h> thanks guys
<myhero> hmm
<nick_h> what i'm trying to do is install a newer version of ImageMagick
<dr_willis_> there may be a ppa for it nick_h
<almoxarife> does alien do a good job of debi-fying?
<nick_h> i converted a newer version RPM to a DEB, but it won't install because it wants to overwrite a file that an existing package owns
<dr_willis_> alien and rpms are best avoided
<dr_willis_> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<seeqwell> can anyone help me with my device list file?  are they talking about getting my info from /etc/hosts or where  http://pastebin.com/ygYhw3AQ
<dr_willis_> repos. ppas or source.... bestbets.. then  other ways
<nick_h> dr_willis_: there's a PPA for ImageMagick, but it doesn't include a packaged version of 6.8
<dr_willis_> may be newer ppas.
<nick_h> dr_willis_: where would i find those?
<Ascavasaion> Odd question here... possibly... But howcome the virtualbox 4.2.xxxxxxx is 57Mb from www.virtualbox.org and the virtualbox 4.1.xxxxxxx is 23.5Mb through Ubuntu's Software Manager?  4.1 to 4.2 and more than double the size?
<dr_willis_> use the ppa search site/tools
<dr_willis_> ubuntus may be split into otger debs.
<dr_willis_> other
<Ascavasaion> dr_willis_: Oh, hmmm  I am at work and do not want to download too much hehe
<dr_willis_> or they used better compression. ;-)
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: you are better off with the version from the website
<WhiteCreation> k
<nick_h> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<almoxarife> i really trashed my system once with ppa-purge, that was a hard lesson
<dr_willis_> bbl
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: Thank you... I was thinking that because I run Ubuntu as my primary OS, but I have a DSTV Drifta (device with an antennae used to watch TV through laptop/phone) but it only runs through Windows.  So I was thinking of installing XP in Virtualbox and trying to get that to work.  I tried once before with no success.  I seem to think it had to do with the USB port in Virtualbox.
<teubank> Ver 12.10, recently installed, gnome-session-fallback, everything working,  update-manager offered new updates, which I accepted.  Now system will not boot.  I can get into grub rescue, but some entries there do not seem to work properly and I'm not sure what I should be seeing.  E.g., Check filesystems, warning dialog, then mount messages then nothing.  Ctlc-C presents console login, I login, see mounts, but when I try to look at log
<teubank>  files, screen goes blank -- similar to failing boot.  Root console does not seem to have same problem.  How should I approach this problem?
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: there are two dowloads you need, the vbox and the extentions, the usb issue will be solved
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: I hope so, thank you... let me try.
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: you might also look at tvhead? for watching live tv via card , linux even
<almoxarife> !tvhead
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: wrong app name, forgot the name
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: Okay, thank you.
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: no, actually that is correct, xbmc with tvhead
<ActionParsnip> teubank: what video chip do you use?
<Ascavasaion> Thank you almoxarife
<teubank> Intel 4000 I think.
<nick_h> call me an idiot, but how do i add this PPA to apt? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagemagick
<nick_h> i've tried "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:+source/imagemagick", "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:source/imagemagick", and "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu/imagemagick"
<ActionParsnip> teubank: tried the boot option:  nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> nick_h: imagemagick is in the repos...
<whatwhat> is there a media center in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> nick_h: what are you trying to do?
<whatwhat> like the one in ms
<nick_h> ActionParsnip: yeah, but i need a newer version
<ActionParsnip> whatwhat: there is xbmc as well as others
<ActionParsnip> nick_h: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<nick_h> ActionParsnip: precise
<teubank> I added nomodeset to linux line & pressed F10.  Started to boot, then blank screen.
<teubank> This is a very fast laptop (boot to gui login < 12sec)  How do I slow things down or step trough the boot process?
<ActionParsnip> nick_h: not seeing any precise ppas for 6.8 imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> teubank: you can read:  dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> teubank: if you log in at cli then stop the lightdm service, then start it. Is it ok?
<teubank> ActionParsnip: recovery mode, root shell: yes.  What should I look for?
<ActionParsnip> teubank: `also read:   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<whatwhat> is ubuntu tv a software ?
<Evil_Eric> it can be
<whatwhat> for tv tuner card
<nick_h> ActionParsnip: hm, that's too bad. i'll have to compile it myself
<whatwhat> what's the best ubuntu app for tv tuner
<nick_h> ActionParsnip: thanks or checking
<Evil_Eric> haupage cards are normaly supported with no issues and vlc is what i used to use for a app for watching tv
<ActionParsnip> whatwhat: there is no single best app, for anything
<whatwhat> vlc ?
<whatwhat> how to use vlc for watching tv ?
<blackshirt> i have no idea :d
<whatwhat> is that vlc media player
<Evil_Eric> goto the preferances and select your tunner then tune into the frequency you wanna watch
<whatwhat> evil , i dont see no option for tv tuner selection
<Evil_Eric> hold on ill see if i can find you a step by step guide to help you out
<Evil_Eric> i found something but its not real clear
<flowerld> hi
<albatr055> new ubuntu user here...  who wants to help me get my crappy usb wireless adapter to work?  its a Ralink RT73 chip set
<teubank> ActionParsnip: If I login as me, seems to crash about a minute later.
<teubank> As root, I mounted /var partition, am looking at Xorg.0.log.  What should I look for?
<cheesecakes>  how do i change whether password is asked on login
<teubank> ActionParsnip: Xorg.0.log, last 4 lines: VESA driver; kms mode;  FBDEV: driver for framebuffer fbdev; using VT number 7.
<cheesecakes> i got it nvm
<cheesecakes> but it stillhas the bug where it forgets your password
<almoxarife> xbmc
<maujhsn> http://pastebin.com/hqwJ4zhr These files are in my /home folder they are colored red how do I delete or remove them from the folder?
<cheesecakes> ok what i thought would help didnt
<cheesecakes> i am using gdm
<cheesecakes> how do i make ggdm ask my password when i am logging in
<autolycus> anyone knows how I can download a file from a website from my command line
<autolycus> its a zip file
<cheesecakes> autolycus: wget <link to file>
<autolycus> cheesecakes thanks
<cheesecakes> np
<nick_h> how does one install a package from a previous version of ubuntu?
<cheesecakes> nick_h: do you mean an older version of the package?
<nick_h> cheesecakes: yeah
<autolycus> can we unzip a file on ubuntu?
<mysteriousdarren> nick_h: what package are you asking?
<autolycus> its a zip file
<nick_h> cheesecakes: but the version of the package isn't in the version of Ubuntu that i'm running
<nick_h> mysteriousdarren: imagemagick from oneiric-updates
<mysteriousdarren> autolycus: yes right click and unzip
<Guest10005> ubuntu offtopic ad
<mysteriousdarren> autolycus: yes, wait do you have a app installed to unzip things?
<autolycus> nope
<cheesecakes> start nautilus and double click it
<autolycus> I am in terminal
<mysteriousdarren> nick_h: search for a newer one, if not do it. I'm checking/
<maujhsn> These files are in my /home folder they are colored red how do I delete or remove them from the folder? http://pastebin.com/hqwJ4zhr
<cheesecakes> autolycus: unzip filename
<mysteriousdarren> cheesecakes: +1
<cheesecakes> maujhsn: rm pulse*
<cheesecakes> assuming nothing worth keeping starts with pulse
<cheesecakes> and you are in your home directory
<mysteriousdarren> nick_h: 8:6.6.9.7-5ubuntu3.2
<nick_h> mysteriousdarren: yeah, that's the version i'm trying to avoid. there's a bug in that version of ImageMagick that's biting me
<mysteriousdarren> nick_h: what bug are you avoiding?
<cheesecakes> nick_h: maybe they host older versions
<nick_h> mysteriousdarren: it's been fixed in ImageMagick 6.7.8-8 , but compiling ImageMagick with all of its deps and delegates and whatnot is an unbelievable pain in the ass
<nick_h> mysteriousdarren: http://www.imagemagick.org/discourse-server/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=21558
<cheesecakes> the developers maybe hosting debs
<nick_h> cheesecakes: ImageMagick releases RPMs, but not DEBs
<cheesecakes> ahhh
<nick_h> cheesecakes: i used alien to convert an RPM to a DEB, but...it's alien
<maujhsn> cheesecakes Pulseaudio and its dependecies were extracted, configured, & compiled in home/pulse-1.0.1...so removing the files from /home is ok right?
<mysteriousdarren> yes I see your problem.....and alien is alien :(
<cheesecakes> nick_h: compile
<nick_h> cheesecakes: yeah, i think that's what i'll have to do. ugh
<cheesecakes> maujhsn: have you installed everything and you dont need these those things right ?
<cheesecakes> or maybe just to be safe why not move them to a folder just in case
<mysteriousdarren> i agree. but isn't there a beta out there with it fixed?
<cheesecakes> using mkdir pulseaudiofiles && cp pulse* pulseaudiofiles
<mysteriousdarren> nick_h: We can reproduce the problem you posted and have a patch available in ImageMagick 6.7.8-8 Beta by sometime tomorrow. Thanks. that is off of what you posted
<nick_h> mysteriousdarren: yeah, but it means that ImageMagick needs to be compiled from source, which is a gargantuan nightmare due to its plugins' dependencies
<maujhsn> cheesecakes Good question...I don't have a good answer right now! All I know is that its taking up too much space on my liveUSB!
<cheesecakes> ahh
<cheesecakes> then maybe back everything up on a different pc and then remove them for the usb
<cheesecakes> by everything i mean the pulsefiles
<maujhsn> cheesecakes debian packages are really complex!
<cheesecakes> not necessarily
<maujhsn> cheesecakes...Isn't this redundancy...using mkdir pulseaudiofiles && cp pulse* pulseaudiofiles
<cheesecakes> oop i meant mv
<cheesecakes> *oops
<maujhsn> oops!
<maujhsn> I don't know
<maujhsn> Gonna have to talk with a pulseaudio guru
<cheesecakes> but arent these just the installation files? maujhsn
<maujhsn> cheesecakes...yes!
<maujhsn> cheesecakes It was a complex buld that took over ten minutes! I watched it unfold in my terminal!
<cheesecakes> i think you can safely remove the .deb files
<cheesecakes> afaik
<theraven> i just tried to change the splash resolution in ubuntu 12.10 x64  by follow the guide here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127851/change-boot-screen-resolution  but it didnt work? is there another way to change the bootscreen resolution?
<theraven> the boot screen became messed up after installing ati drivers i should add...
<hot2trot> how do I see a different console?  It's something like ctrl + F1 but that doesn't do it... id on't want to see the gui console, I want a command line console
<hot2trot> i'm not een sure if "console" is the correct word
<x_> hot2trot, ctrl+F7 is gui
<x_> assuming X server is listening
<hot2trot> so ctrl+F3 will be a command line console?
<x_> yup.
<hot2trot> x_: thank you kindly
<ubuntu> test
<rotham> hey
<rotham> ubuntu 12.04 ... icons in sidebar missing.. how can i reset it?
<blackshirt> hey rotham
<LOUISVENTOLI999> HI MY SKYPE : LOUISVENTOLI999
<x_> LOUISVENTOLI999, why does anyone care what your skype is ?
<aeon-ltd> wrong chan maybe?
<Rad_Ahemn>  GAH! computer troubles! - I upgraded a little server to ubuntu 12.04 and rebooted it by ssh - now it isn't letting me back in. I live remotely to the server (at parents) I think I know the old ip and I can remotely access the router, but it was getting a static ip. I have tried turning it off and on again. any ideas/help?
<x_> Rad_Ahemn, describe not letting you in?
<Rad_Ahemn> the ssh times out
<x_> Rad_Ahemn, if you forwarded the port in the router to a specific IP. but then the IP changes because it is DHCP then you will need to go to the 'clients' page of the router and find out what IP that box is on now and re-forward the port...
<x_> Rad_Ahemn, following me?
<sw0rdfish-> I can't mount my external usb hdd with read-write ability
<Rad_Ahemn> x_, I do but there is nothing that I cannot identify in the DHCP list - but it does just look like wireless stuff, and the computer I want to access is wired
<sw0rdfish-> I tried mount -o rw /dev/sdc1 /mnt/hdd3
<sw0rdfish-> but still it only got mounted as read-only
<x_> sw0rdfish-, mount -o remount,rw
<ansel_> holq
<ansel_> hola
<x_> Rad_Ahemn, ahh I know what happened and you are screwed until you have phys access to the pc
<x_> Rad_Ahemn, unless you get one of your parents to do it.
<Rad_Ahemn> what needs to be done, as it's a headless server?
<sw0rdfish-> x_: ummm you mean like mount -o remount,rw /mnt/hdd3 ?
<almoxarife> doesnt anyone use dhcp reservation on routers???? too simple? not enough cli to it?
<mike31> hi
<mike31> is it possible to create a tar archive from redirected output?
<x_> sw0rdfish-, yupp
<elena-IK> I want to sync a local directory to a remote server. I want the data to be stored encrypted on the server. I thought about encfs inside sshfs and rsync. But the sshfs encfs combination gives me very poor performance, it uses less than a tenth of available bandwidth (with -o sshfs_sync) or behaves completely erratic (without -o sshfs_sync). Any alternatives?
<grubnoob> hello everyone
<grubnoob> i have a problem with my grub
<grubnoob> i will explain it now:
 * lkthomas had grub problem last night and reinstall the whole OS
<heoyea> sudo update-grub
<grubnoob> http://pastebin.com/BskgXkSz this is my fdiskµ
<grubnoob> ubuntu is installed on sdc5 and the grub from ubuntu on sdb
<grubnoob> (standard in installation)
<grubnoob> arch linux / is installed on sda3
<grubnoob> how can i  get my arch linux in to my grub
<heoyea> grubnoob: which 1 is ur main OS with grub on it?
<grubnoob> main os is ubuntu with grub installed on sdb
<heoyea> grubnoob: boot into that then mount all ur drives including ur arch parition
<heoyea> grubnoob: then do a sudo update-grub
<grubnoob> I'M IN ALREADY
<grubnoob> sry vfor capital
<grubnoob> anyone a idea what i can do
<almoxarife> grubnoob: in terminal# sudo update-grub > you should see all the possible OS the command finds
<almoxarife> grubnoob: understand?
<grubnoob> yes i think it works !
<grubnoob> i will do a reboot now
<NodeX> Howdee peoples, does anyone know the command to check the raid status on a new array?
<NodeX> i/e how much more there is to go on the initialisation
<heoyea> nope
<chroot_> how to download use bitorrent download in ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> Okay, so we have this new Unity... I initially changed to Classic desktop, and now back to Unity.  how do I get scrollbars back with the arrows top and bottom so I can scroll more accurately please?
<chroot_> ?
<Eagleman> I am trying to increase the resolution on my kvm machines, but the command is not working. any idea?  user@homeserver:/var/lib/libvirt/images$ sudo qemu-system-x86_64 -hda Windows8.img -m 512 -std-vga                        qemu-system-x86_64: -std-vga: invalid option
<llutz> Eagleman: isn't it "-vga std"
<Eagleman> Aha
<Eagleman> now it startsup
<Eagleman> ANy idea how i can achieve the same using virtual machine manager?
<Eagleman> I also recieve an error when starting with -vga std  http://pastebin.com/MCL9XYiD
<aeon-ltd> chroot_: get a bittorrent client then the .torrent then open it
<heoyea> chroot_: open transmission
<chroot_> but it didn't have any speed!
<lucido> my wireless mouse that came with the logitech mk220 combo is too sensitive, I've already set the sensitivity to the minimum. What else can be done?
<heoyea> chroot_: it takes a bit to get started
<chroot_> oh, i understand now, thank you!
<franmarc> ciao
<franmarc> !list
<ubottu> franmarc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<heoyea> lucido: maybe this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/135122/reduce-the-mouse-sensitivity
<cheesecakes> so anyone know how do i force lightdm to ask for my password when i login
<cheesecakes> right now i just get login and when i click on it it logs me in
<heoyea> cheesecakes: u have auto login enable?
<MonkeyDust> cheesecakes  system settings, user account, unlock, switch off automatic login
<cheesecakes> automatic login is disabled
<cheesecakes> i see lightdm but i dont get a field to enter my password
<cheesecakes> this even happens with gdm
<heoyea> cheesecakes: run cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<aeon-ltd> cheesecakes: this may help http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<cheesecakes> ok thanks
<cheesecakes> i'll have a look
<nitrohax> hacking war all night. And i still beat him
<chakie> could someone go and give fi.archive.ubuntu.com a kick, it doesn't respond
<aeon-ltd> chakie: same here
<lucido> how can I add an init file to my system that would use xinit to set mouse sensitivity at boot time?
<MonkeyDust> chakie  http://downorisitjustme.com/
<dr_willis> you could put a script in the users.    .config/autorun lucido
<dr_willis> that wouldent affect the login acreen however
<chakie> MonkeyDust: well, it's not responding so that's as much as down
<chakie>   Could not connect to fi.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (130.230.54.102). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<nbubuntu> anyone here know where does temp .rar file save ?
<x_> nbubuntu, maybe /tmp ?
<dr_willis> nbubuntu: may depend on ghe archiver tool also
<lucido> dr_willis, I1d like to have it system wide
<nbubuntu> I extracted an rar file during the process , I cancel it , but it eats my space during the extraction
<lucido> preferably with with a check if that particular mouse is presentű
<dr_willis> lucido: lightdm has some config files for things to run. thise may work
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : where does the archiver tool located ? under which directory ?
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  i use the cli tools. ive never noticed  any tmp filrs made when extracting. but i rarely use rar's
<dr_willis> the unrar command pages may give details
<dr_willis> man unrar
<Eagleman> How can i get vga std to work with virt-manager?
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : you try and delete a file to the trash somewhere 1GB .rar .Open the trash and click the 1GB rar it'll get extracted but after you close it still eats your 1GB somewhere save in some directory
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever extracted archives while they are in the trash...
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<DrManhattan> Is there a good frontend I can use with Ubuntu to build a router? Not Firestarter, it lacks DMZ capability and I need that
<dr_willis> i dont use the gui tools to extract archives either
<dr_willis> they are all frontends to configure iptables i think DrManhattan . for the most controll you should learn iptables itself.
<dr_willis> i cant recall any "dmz" feature in iptables. but i dont use it a lot.
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : can'tfine any cache store location on it. http://www.edenwaith.com/support/untar/help/man/unrar.html
<DrManhattan> dr_willis, im spoiled by dd-wrt. It's a shame that dd-wrt isn't a frontend package for ubuntu
<DrManhattan> I would be the happiest person ever.
<MonkeyDust> DrManhattan  could submit it in !brainstorm
<DrManhattan> MonkeyDust, what is that?
<dr_willis> http://www.pacificsimplicity.ca/blog/iptables-nat-dmz-example
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<heoyea> dont think they ever really use stuff from brainstorm
<nbubuntu> any help guys ? where does .rar cache save ?
<dr_willis> i thing they have snagged a few ideas
<heoyea> nbubuntu: maybe in /tmp ?
<llutz> !info shorewall|drManhattan:  this maybe helps
<ubottu> 'this' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<llutz> !info shorewall|drManhattan
<ubottu> Package shorewalldrManhattan does not exist in quantal
<llutz> !info shorewall | drManhattan
<ubottu> drManhattan: shorewall (source: shorewall): Shoreline Firewall, netfilter configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.5.3-1 (quantal), package size 660 kB, installed size 1689 kB
<llutz> finally...
<DrManhattan> llutz, thank you very much
<nbubuntu> heoyea : I checked , it's not there . Anyway to record those cmd or display cmd of extracion for rar file ?
<dr_willis> unrar x foo.rar
<dr_willis> i see no mention of unrar using any cache/tmp
<heoyea> nbubuntu: maybe check ur history or which commands u ran
<heoyea> of*
<nbubuntu> heoyea : ? rar with command ?
<DrManhattan> llutz, hmm, I'm looking for a web interface to iptables
<DrManhattan> something like dd-wrt or firestarter
<heoyea> nbubuntu: yea like where did u extract it to
<llutz> DrManhattan: dd-wrt is much more than an interface to iptables.
<DrManhattan> firestarter would work if it had DMZ capability, but it doesn't. I have a Vonage adapter
<DrManhattan> llutz, yeah I know, I just want the interface sans the firmware
<dr_willis> oops.. its      unrar  e  foo.rar
<nbubuntu> heoyea : I just open it from trash and once I close the rar file the cache should be auto delete but it's not , it stay there and eats my 1GB
<DrManhattan> llutz, dd-wrt's interface to an ubuntu-based router would rock, especially on something like a quad core box, so I could run a ton of services on it
<yhusha> keep on getting error when trying to cd: cd ~/yhusha/RAM_booster_Ubuntu_12.04.sh
<yhusha> bash: cd: /home/yhusha/yhusha/RAM_booster_Ubuntu_12.04.sh: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> dmz is not just a simple thing.. from what im reading in the iptables guides
<DrManhattan> dr_willis, it is on most routers
<dr_willis> yhusha: your path is wrong
<llutz> DrManhattan: i prefer luci (openwrt) :)
<DrManhattan> punch in an ip or mac and apply :)
<dr_willis> yhusha: remove the tilda
<DrManhattan> llutz, so far so good on dd-wrt but im only running a WAP
<dr_willis> yhusha:  /home/yourusername
<nbubuntu> heoyea : seems like it's archive manager which I am using to unrar the file
<dr_willis> or just the tilda
<yhusha> oh yea its same thing
<DrManhattan> I suppose I could run the WAP off the ubuntu box instead of a router. That would be pretty easy and I think I CAN do that with basic gui tools
<yhusha> cd /home/yhusha/RAM_booster_Ubuntu_12.04.sh
<yhusha> bash: cd: /home/yhusha/RAM_booster_Ubuntu_12.04.sh: Not a directory
<nbubuntu> heoyea : how to search file size using ubuntu ?
<yhusha> but all that info is correctly typed
<heoyea> nbubuntu: using the find command
<simons> where to get the source code of synaptic pacakage manager help me
<dr_willis> yhusha:  its a file.... not a directory
<yhusha> right
<dr_willis> yhusha: what is rambooster supposed to do?
<nbubuntu> heoyea : thanks :)
<sweb> how can i increase java memory limit
<dr_willis> sounds useless..
<sweb> java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space
<almoxarife> rambooster for xp?
<almoxarife> or win95?
<dr_willis> yhusha:  just 'cd' takes you to your home directory also
<nbubuntu> heoyea : thanks , I found it ^_^ , it's under /home/ng/.cache/.fr-biPCXa/\media\67054BAE670C84DA\.Trash-1000\files\C%20C%20%20photo.rar .The folder name .fr-biPCXa  really   -_-" . Thanks guys
<heoyea> nbubuntu: cool now u can watch the porn
<nbubuntu> heoyea : photo , i rar my photo in it...
<heoyea> nbubuntu: sure that too
<dr_willis> dirty photos?
<MonkeyDust> please...
<nbubuntu> heoyea : yep , it's a  yearly photo .
<nbubuntu> raw photo .... that isn't a lot
<nbubuntu> =-="
<dr_willis> what a weird name   C%20
<dr_willis> thats a space isent it? ;)
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : yep space , I rename wrongly that's why I delete it
<dr_willis> c c  photo.rar
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : Once I open and check it doesn't remove the cache
<dr_willis> i dont see how rars are benifiting you much. ;-)
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : C C = carbon copy
 * dr_willis wonder who eles is old enough in here to remember what a carbon copy was. ;)
<MonkeyDust> from the old days, when we used carbon papers in our typewriters
<dr_willis> heh.
<dr_willis> 'whats a typewriter?'
<almoxarife> no, in the old days we used 'slates'
<almoxarife> dr_willis: its a keyboard
<dr_willis> i remember old computer books having to clarify that 0 was not the same as O.   :)
<cheesecakes> i still use carbon paper
<nbubuntu> old ? I though you guys will use it CC at email to more recipients
<dr_willis> email - how quaint ;)
<almoxarife> email?? too personal, i pastebin it, and send a link via twitter
<cheesecakes> i like to encrypt stuff
<dr_willis> reply all... yes. i  agree..
<cheesecakes> but sadly encrypting is not necessary
<almoxarife> require receipt was always fun
<cheesecakes> for me
<cheesecakes> i wish i was a spy just so i could use encryption in emails
<almoxarife> cheesecakes: like putting secret messages in jpg's?
<dr_willis> rot13 your irc sessions
<cheesecakes> almoxarife: kind of
<cheesecakes> more like using encrypted messages which no one else can read
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : I mean the rename part C C  photo.rar , anyhow thanks a lot for the help :)
<almoxarife> i do use 'roboform' for my internet passwords
<heoyea> use keepassx
<MeanEYE> Am having problems with nvidia drivers. After removing xorg-edgers ppa and its files, my Xorg can't find nvidia driver anymore.
<heoyea> death then
<MeanEYE> lol
<heoyea> maybe try installing the old 1
<MeanEYE> Did that. Tried reconfigure. Tried experimental ones.
<MeanEYE> I just get an error that Xorg can't load nvidia driver because it's missing.
<heoyea> MeanEYE: nvidias from the same PPA?
<MeanEYE> Checking /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers shows no trace of nvidia.
<MeanEYE> No, removed PPA, am trying to install ones in Ubuntu repo.
<MeanEYE> So confusing. :/
<reedos> apt-get install cheese ,but:E: 无法立即对 python2.7-minimal 进行配置。请查看 man 5 apt.conf 中的 APT::Immediate-Configure (2)
<heoyea> MeanEYE: let me call up Mark Shuttleworth
<bekks> reedos: Unfortunately, we cant read the non-english part of the error message.
<MeanEYE> heoyea: right. :) He's not technical enough. Silly thing is everything worked up to a point and then decided to stop. :/
<MeanEYE> Oh well reboot time.
<Zhaofeng_Li> reedos: #ubuntu-zh perhaps?
<Zhaofeng_Li> reedos: sorry, wrong one
<lucido> The compiz process uses 30 percent plus of my cpu on my nvidia twin view setup with one of the displays rotated, is that normal?
<heoyea> yes compiz uses alot
<lucido> that's unwarranted
<bekks> heoyea: For me, it doesnt.
<bekks> lucido: You could check the CPU usage with an un-rotated display to compare.
<Varazir> Hello, I have a problem that I need a script to run befor X and xbmc starts. I tried to add a script in rc.local ( was told here that it should be run before lightdm starts
<bekks> Varazir: rc.local is the very last script run at boot. After every other init script.
<Varazir> ok
<CrypticSquared> in the folder for you runlevel there is a number telling the scripts in which order they should start
<bekks> CrypticSquared: Thats outdated.
<bekks> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<CrypticSquared> hrm sorry then
<Varazir> bekks: I have tried to read that. I found out that I add a starup condition like "start before lightdm" but will lightdm wait to start after my script is done ?
<bekks> Just try it :)
<Varazir> hehe could do that too :P
<MeanEYE> Anyone has any idea how to fix this issue with nVidia drivers? At one point Xorg driver just dissapeared and I can't get it back. Reconfiguring nvidia-current installes kernel module, which works fine, but Xorg log file tells me there's no "nvidia" module available.
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<heoyea> MeanEYE: it might still be using ur old xorg.conf
<MeanEYE> Doubt it. Since I get (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<KD0BPV> I have an ubuntu server with CLI access only. I forget what version of Ubuntu I installed. What's the command to check that again?
<Guest29787> Is it possible to have Ubuntu make a sound when a command on the command line executed successfully with exit status 0?
<MeanEYE> KD0BPV: lsb_release -a ?
<KD0BPV> Thank you.
<heoyea> Guest29787: yes
<Guest29787> heoyea, how?
<heoyea> donno how =D
<heoyea> unless maybe u pipe the command thru something
<MeanEYE> Guest29787: comman; play soundfile
<MeanEYE> Guest29787: or you can use any other player
<heoyea> is gotta execute without fail 1st
<MeanEYE> In that case instead of ; use &&
<Guest29787> MeanEYE, is there any sounds that come with Ubuntu?
<heoyea> the donkey kong drums
<MeanEYE> Guest29787: yes. Check /usr/share/sounds
<wachpwnski> how do you run two commands and pipe the same variable into them?
<MonkeyDust> wachpwnski  better ask in #bash
<MeanEYE> wachpwnski: pipe two commands or run them at the same time?
<wachpwnski> MeanEYE: I just want to run md5sum and sha1sum on the same file
<heoyea> might need to make a script
<Guest29787> MeanEYE, for example like this? ls - l && play /usr/share/sounds/sool_sound.mp3 ?
<MeanEYE> wachpwnski: just execute commands separately. Or as heoyea suggested make a script.
<MeanEYE> Guest29787: Yes. I think you
<MeanEYE> Guest29787: you'll need to install sox for play command to be available.
<MonkeyDust> Guest29787  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<heoyea> maybe md5sum $1 && sha1sum $1
<MeanEYE> MonkeyDust: he want's to play sound on successful command execute :D not all files in dir :P
<Guest29787> MeanEYE, MonkeyDust thank you.
<MeanEYE> Damn it. Am not solving my issue :D need to stop helping and concentrate.
<maylow> hello
<maylow> i've heard that there is a way to virtualize ubuntu n ubuntu in a very lightweight form
<maylow> using the fact that the kernels are the same
<maylow> is it possible to do this with kvm?
<maylow> anyone? any ideas/
<maylow> anyone? any ideas?
<heoyea> MeanEYE: purge nvidia-current, install linux-headers-generic then reinstall the nvidia drivers
<heoyea> maylow: whats kvm do again?
<maylow> heoyea: ubuntu guests on ubuntu host
<maylow> heoyea: same versions of ubuntu
<heoyea> maylow: is that like virtualbox?
<maylow> heoyea: the idea is to setup with open indiana's zones
<maylow> heoyea: yes, but it's native to linux
<irocksu> hi
<heoyea> maylow: so u want multiple x sessions?
<MeanEYE> heoyea: I'll try. Did by any chance GT610 stopped being supported by 304.x?
<irocksu> i have a problem with dash. when i press the p key I get B. so instead of skype I get skyBe.
<maylow> heoyea: no :) multiple virtual machines; no x at all
<maylow> heoyea: it's a server
<irocksu> i have a more detailed description with a picture here http://askubuntu.com/questions/226750/pressing-p-in-dash-results-in-weird-b
<MeanEYE> heoyea: Ah, this doesn't help. Already have latest headers :/ darn it.
<Yul> bonjour
<irocksu> does anyone know what causes this problem?
<Eagleman> How can i get vga std to work with virt-manager?
<manners> hiya everyone
<manners> i seem to be having some real problems sharing files from a usb drive that ws owned by windows
<maylow> does anyone know an ubuntu alternative of open indiana's zones?
<manners> i cant set any permissions or sharing rights
<irocksu> manners: fat32 does not have acl afaik
<manners> its not fat32
<manners> its ntfs
<irocksu> manners: even worse for linux -.-
<heoyea> manners: maybe try chmod 777 on the usb drive
<manners> so im using ntfs-3g and i can see teh drive myself from the machine
<heoyea> manners: is it mounted?
<manners> hmm yes but says fuseblk
<heoyea> ?
<manners> was expecting the type to be ntfs
<heoyea> so u can see the drive but cant go into it?
<manners>  says""/dev/sdb1 on /media/Elements type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<irocksu> manners how did you mount it?
<bekks> maylow: There is no alternative, since the concept of zones is not available on non-Solaris.
<bekks> maylow: A different conceptis LXC.
<maylow> bekks: freebsd has jails :)
<manners> i didnt i assume it just mounted automatically
<bekks> maylow: Which is a totally different concept compared with zones.
<irocksu> manners: well try to mount it manually with -t ntfs
<manners> anyways seems i had an old version of samba and now im getting errors getting the latest one
<manners> i will sort this out then come back if im still having issues
<maylow> bekks: yes, but still - lightweight virtualization alternative
<bekks> maylow: zones and jails have nothing to do with virtualization at all.
<maylow> bekks: *virtualization alternative
<bekks> maylow: Since you cant use another architecture, thats no alternative at all.
<maylow> bekks: if you say so
<maylow> bekks: it's a matter of semantics and there's no point of arguing about it
<maylow> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/lxc.html
<guang_> what is the usage of boot sector in usb when i insert usb on my computer?i tried to modify the asm code,finally it work well.why?
<sprezzatura> if NETWORKING_IPV6=no in /etc/sysconfig/network, but i see a 'inet6 addr' in ifconfig , then whats wrong. i want to check if ipv6 is actually present and enabled or not in my box
<lucido> bash: ./qt-linux-opensource-5.0.0-rc1-x86_64-offline.run: cannot execute binary file
<lucido> whats that?
<maylow> does anyone have some experience with kvm vs lxc used for a web server?
<bekks> lucido: A file thats not executable. Grant execution permissions to that file before.
<lucido> bekks, I did
<bekks> maylow: I bet someone does. But whats your actual question?
<bekks> lucido: Show us the ls -lha ./qt-linux-opensource-5.0.0-rc1-x86_64-offline.run output please
<maylow> bekks: which one to choose. pros and cons. base for decision. things like that :)
<bekks> maylow: So its nothing about support then :) In that case, #ubuntu-offtopic should be a better place for asking :)
<lucido> bekks, problem is that I'm running 32bit ubuntu
<lucido> How can I convert to 64bit?
<bekks> lucido: You cant.
<anon> Is there an offtopic channel for Freenode where one can talk about anything?
<Guest76601> Is there an offtopic channel for Freenode where one can talk about anything?
<jrib> Guest76601: #defocus
<DJones> Guest76601: Have you asked in #freenode ? Thats the best place to ask
<Guest76601> Thx
<manners> ok iv now realised when iinstall ntfs-3g it requires samba 4 which is not installing
<PatrickDickey> what's the error when you try to install samba4?
<myhero> how to look irc chat history?
<SolarisBoy> you can log it in your client myhero or you can scrollback (pgup) or use commands like /lastlog
<MonkeyDust> myhero  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<myhero> how to print or save a irc chat session?
<bazhang> !1984 | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<myhero> hmm...print/save?
<sprezzatura> sorry..seemed to have logged  off. reposting : if NETWORKING_IPV6=no in /etc/sysconfig/network, but i see a 'inet6 addr' in ifconfig , then whats wrong. i want to check if ipv6 is actually present and enabled or not in my box
<iliv> is there a livecd or something to checkout Achievements?
<SolarisBoy> sprezzatura: try to toggle the sysctl key to off
<SolarisBoy> sprezzatura: eg net.ipv6.conf.eth0.disable_ipv6
<sprezzatura> SolarisBoy: isnt there 'one' check which basically tells me ipv6 is present or nto?
<manners> its saying i need to remove teh smb.conf file and let provision recreate it
<sprezzatura> SolarisBoy: i do not want to change anything as of now. i just want to know whether ipv6 is configured or not
<Eagleman> I am getting the following error with: PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedPuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedPuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedPuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedCould not initialize SDL(No available video device) - exiting        kvm -vga std -hda /var/lib/libvirt/images/Windows8.img -boot c
<Eagleman> -m 2048
<Eagleman> ANy idea on how to fix it?
<SolarisBoy> sprezzatura: check the value of that key and check to see if you are loading the net-pf-10 module i guess then
<sprezzatura> SolarisBoy: There is something odd about the IPV6INIT=no and seeing an IPV6 address though
<rgrig> Any idea why would the terminal window resize (to the default size) whenever I switch back-and-forth viewports?
<sprezzatura> SolarisBoy: this is even more interesting :   /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/bond1/disable_ipv6 has 0
<wdp> hey. I asked yesterday already but got no response. I have three intel nics and would like them to have the names eth0, eth1, eth2.Instead they're named em0, eth1 and p260p1. any idea how I can change that?
<llutz> wdp:edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  and add rules to set the correct names
<sprezzatura> SolarisBoy: whats  a loopback adapter?
<wdp> llutz, there's only one entry in there, do i have to copy that one?
<kumar> official ubuntu support is good
<spexi> Hi! Just restarted Ubuntu Server 12.04 after updates, that needed to restart the system. Those updates came about a week ago. Now pinging google says "unknown host" and when trying to start irssi, connecting to networks says "Temporary failure in name resolution". Any ideas?
<llutz> wdp: take it as an expample line, add 2 more rules, change MAC and NAME
<bekks> spexi: Check your DNS server setting.
<spexi> Anything I could try?
<llutz> s/MAC/ATTR{address}/
<wdp> llutz, right. The header states that one should only change the value of the NAME= key - Will ubuntu modify those rules on update?
<spexi> bekks: where I need to check something? Like in which file?
<bekks> spexi: /etc/resolv.conf
<llutz> wdp idk, but you can cirumvent that with creating a new file, name starting with a hnumber >70
<spexi> It contains: # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) | #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<llutz> number*
<wdp> llutz, thanks a lot. Trying.
<spexi> Is there some other file to check? If I can't edit that by hand
<keyser_soze> i've a question, guys
<keyser_soze> i keep getting E:broken packages error, when i try installing
<keyser_soze> i tried apt-get update as well, it doesnt work
<spexi> other website says that I should edit file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head, but it has the same information that resolv.conf. that I shouldn't edit by hand
<spexi> How could I get the networking to work?
<bekks> spexi: Do you have a valid IP address=
<llutz> spexi:  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head is the file to edit, the warning shown in this file is just copied to /etc/resolv.conf and doesn't really apply to "head"
<jrib> keyser_soze: you have no idea why?  No unofficial repositories (including PPAs)?  No packages outside the repositories?
<Danic> hi
<spexi> bekks: ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418807/
<spexi> so yeah, i have static ip 10.0.0.7
<keyser_soze> jrib: no, no unofficial repos
<jrib> keyser_soze: pastebin full error message
<Danic> whenever i search for something using "Dash Home" i get a lot of advertise and stuff. how can i remove that?
<spexi> llutz: I have nothing in file "base", and the file original contains "nameserver 10.0.0.2" which is correct
<spexi> but should that be in file head?
<jrib> !adlens | Danic
<ubottu> Danic: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<llutz> spexi: wherever you want, those 3 files (head, base, tail) will just be concatenated into /etc/resolv.conf.
<sprezzatura> SolarisBoy: there?
<llutz> spexi: so if you want your nameserver be the first, add it to head. if it is to be the last one, edit "tail"
<spexi> llutz: there is base, head and original, and original contains the nameserver section
<spexi> okay
<Danic> ubottu, funny i cant remove it in the software center. but apt-get worked good. thx
<ubottu> Danic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spexi> llutz: thanks, that worked! I moved the nameserver line to file "head"
<fragmachine> Is there a way to build an panel applet with Ruby?
<fragmachine> I only stuff for python, C etc
<Danic> Man, ubuntu became wierd since unity. Why don't I find vim-gnome in the software center? I assumed its just a extreme nice GUI for apt-get
<kumar> official ubuntu is official
<aguitel> i have 2 pcs ,can i share internet using Switch ?
<neltzig> Hello! :)
<MonkeyDust> aguitel   "It could be connected directly with a single computer via a crossover cable or switch," https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<neltzig> anybody here care for a little chitchat?
<MonkeyDust> neltzig  wrong channel
<sprezzatura> SolarisBoy: there?
<manners> right guys i really hope someone can help and tell me what im doing wrong
<bekks> manners: just ask...
<inop2603> Howdy! :DDD
<manners> iv got a usb drive shared via ubuntu and i can see and browse it from my windows machine however i cant edit any files or open them
<manners> drive mount info looks like this "/dev/sdb1 on /media/Elements type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)"
<PatrickDickey> manners, try this in a terminal. ls -l /media Tell me what the permissions are for the drive
<manners> but please be easy with me as im not a linux user in the slightest just know its alot less hungry than window
<manners> s
<MonkeyDust> manners  time to switch to linux
<manners> the drive isnt listed there
<NoNameProduct> hello - I have got a question. My question is: Is there a Source Code Distribution available for the actual ubuntu distribution ?
<manners> it was auto mounted
<PatrickDickey> manners: Here's the thing (I'm guessing). /media is owned by root. You probably don't have the proper permissions for any other user to edit files.
<bekks> NoNameProduct: No.
<PatrickDickey> manners: type mount and look to see if it shows up.
<manners> ok and how can i change it
<bekks> NoNameProduct: But you can recomplie everything you've installed.
<manners> when mounts is typed the above shows up
<manners> <manners> drive mount info looks like this "/dev/sdb1 on /media/Elements type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)"
<PatrickDickey> ok in your terminal, type cd /media
<MonkeyDust> NoNameProduct  use apt-get source to get the source of any package
<manners> drwx------ 1 manners manners 28672 Dec  8 12:39 Elements
<PatrickDickey> manners: Do you have any files on the USB that need to be executed?
<bekks> manners: Pastebin the entire output of "mount" and "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<NoNameProduct> bekks: That is not what I want to do because I am interested in software development generally and I want source code of already developed software, 'cause reading software sources is helpful for me while learning the one or the other programming language
<bekks> NoNameProduct: Then just use apt-get source
<manners> http://pastebin.com/ic2ghXKA <<< mount
<manners> http://pastebin.com/VLRU79Yd <<< the fdisk is on the bottom
<bekks> manners: And the detailed problem now is...?
<PatrickDickey> manners you'll probably need to chmod the directory. For being able to read/write, it's something like this: sudo chmod -R 766 Elements  If you have any .exe programs on the drive, then it's sudo chmod -R 777 Elements  You have to do this from inside of the /media directory (at least how I have the commands listed).
<bekks> PatrickDickey: Which will not work on NTFS.
<bekks> So not suggest things like that please, especially with unwanted 777 permissions.
<MonkeyDust> chmod 755 should do
<Ben64> chmod still won't do anything for ntfs
<bekks> And we still dont know about the actual problem.
<sachin__> hello all can anybody help me installing lava data card on ubuntu 12.04  i have ubuntu specific  usb driver files that came with data card flash storage
<guang_> i have mounted the dvd,but after running "sudo fdisk -l",the dvd system is not listed.
<bekks> guang_: A dvd is never shown using fdisk -l
<MonkeyDust> guang_  what's on the dvd?
<guang_> some file on it
<guang_> bekks:what command can be used for it?
<bekks> guang_: For doing what?
<guang_> bekks:for looking up its file system
<bekks> guang_: You have to mount it.
<guang_> bekks:i have mounted it
<Ben64> then try "mount"
<bekks> guang_: Then use ls
<guang_> bekks:i can access the file in it
<bekks> guang_: Then why do you try to use fdisk?
<Kr4ut> hoi
<guang_> bekks:fdisk -l can list the file system mounted on my computer.
<Ben64> guang_: use "mount"
<guang_> got it.
<bekks> guang_: Which is wrong. fdisk cant list filesystems at all. It lists partitions, no matter wether they are mounted ot not.
<NoNameProduct> And now I have gut a suggestion. Well ... why doesn't Canonical realize distributing a "Unubuntu" ( 'Unity Ubuntu' - I don't actually know a better Distribution Name ), and additionally produce something like "Gubuntu" ( Gnome Ubuntu ) ? I am pretty sure that I am not the only one worldwide who doesn't even like the Unity Desktop ...
<Ben64> NoNameProduct: it's easily removed, but it is the default Ubuntu desktop now
<guang_> bekks:if i umount the usb,i can not see the usb partitions.
<guang_> bekks:by using "fdisk -l"
<PatrickDickey> guang_: If you're looking for the filesystem on the DVD, it's most likely UDF. That's typically what is used with CD and DVD.
<bekks> guang_: fdisk -l doesnt even know whats "mounted" or not.
<Ben64> shouldn't be using fdisk to check what filesystem is mounted anyway
<bekks> Ben64: No.
<bekks> Ben64: fdisk -l doesnt care about filesystems, it cares about blockdevices and partitions only.
<Ben64> I know...
<MonkeyDust> guang_  try sudo blkid
<jonas-k> how  completely  remove mysql 5.5 ?  i  read alot of forum try a lot of combinations but still something from mysql  is on a system . Then i try to install  i got some error msg
<guang_> i have know its type is iso9660 by using command "mount"
<bekks> jonas-k: "something" and "some" are pretty unspecific. Whhat did you do exactly, and whats the exact error message?
<PatrickDickey> guang_: http://www.isobuster.com/help/file_systems
<bjorn_> hello
<PatrickDickey> hello bjorn_
<jrib> jonas-k: why do you want to remove it?
<bjorn_> when i try to install ubuntu on some computer i have
<Eagleman> I am getting the following error with: PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedPuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedPuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedPuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedCould not initialize SDL(No available video device) - exiting        kvm -vga std -hda /var/lib/libvirt/images/Windows8.img -boot c
<Eagleman> -m 2048
<bjorn_> i start it with the usb drive but the screen is stuck at purple and at the bottom theres a picture of a keyboard = a person
<bjorn_> nevermind
<bjorn_> it was just freezing up
<MeanEYE> heoyea: nothing like a fresh install :D
<wdp> llutz, thanks, that worked. I'm just curious if it could be a problem that I named them differently from what the kernel reported. But actually it seems to work. The kernel reports the first onboard nic as eth0, the pcie nic as eth1 and the second onboard nic as eth2. The weird naming was because there was only one udev rule for eth1. I added rules so that the pcie nic is eth0, and the two onboard nics are eth1 and eth2 (which makes sense in our setup)
<wdp> llutz, so, thanks again .)
<llutz> wdp: that should not have any sideeffect
<wdp> alright, thanks
<Guest87894> ciao
<Guest87894> !list
<ubottu> Guest87894: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ben^> Hi Guys, Seems I was changing between GTK+ themes and my taskbar and top bar with notificaton panel has crashed out. Im not on unity yet. What process can I kick to get em back?
<Varazir> How can I use this in a IF state "initctl status lightdm" I tried echo $? both started and stop showed the same
<read> I installed Ubuntu like 4 times on my computer and each time for some reason Ubuntu freezes after login. Is there anything I can do to prevent my computer from freezing everytime I login?
<llutz> Varazir: initctl status lightdm >/dev/null 2>&1 || echo "not running"
<llutz> Varazir: sry, it has an option for this:          initctl --quiet status lightdm || echo "not running"
<Varazir> llutz: I don't get how dose that tell me the diffrens if the job is running or not ?
<guang_> after i run command "sudo dd if=dev/sr0 of=dvd bs=10 count=512",i run command "hexdump -C dvd",find the file dvd is filled with "0".
<guang_> /dev/sr0 is my dvd.
<guang_> i can access files in it.
<llutz> Varazir:  "not output" = running
<guang_> why the dvd file is fully filled with "0"
<Varazir> llutz: should I see anything when I running just in a promt ?
<read> I installed Ubuntu like 4 times on my computer and each time for some reason Ubuntu freezes after login. Is there anything I can do to prevent my computer from freezing everytime I login?
<Varazir> llutz: if (initctl --quiet status lightdm || echo "not running");  then echo "YES" ; else echo "NO"; fi
<Varazir> tried both on a job that I know is not running and lightdm that's running both echo YES
<theadmin> Varazir: Well that obviously returns yes -- the "echo 'not running'" command has no reason to fail, so your if-condition is always true
<llutz> Varazir:  if (initctl --quiet status lightdm );  then echo "YES" ; else echo "NO"; fi
<Varazir> theadmin: I thought of that removed  || echo "not running" and run it again with the same result
<theadmin> That returns "yes" here even though I don't have lightdm installed :/
<Varazir> llutz: that gives me YES on both running and stoped jobs
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<llutz> Varazir:  if (initctl status lightdm |grep running);  then echo "YES" ; else echo "NO"; fi
<Varazir> I guess I have to do it the dirty way to use awk and print second value to a varible and run a IF statement on that
<theadmin> I honestly don't even. Can't you just "pgrep lightdm"? Doesn't really correspond to the service running, but will do with the process...
<Varazir> llutz: that would work too
<llutz> theadmin: i also would go for: if ( pgrep lightdm >/dev/null );  then foo
<Varazir> ok
<Cliff``> hi everyone
<llutz> pgrep needs a -q option...
<antoks> rm needs an -i,--inode option...
<llutz> antoks: wrapper, find . -inum ... -exec rm {}
<antoks> llutz: I know how to do it, I just think rm should have the option
<antoks> =)
<llutz> antoks: lets write some feature requests...
<antoks> llutz: too lazy =(
<antoks> maybe I should download binutils or whatever the project is called, and try to implement it =)
<read> I installed Ubuntu like 4 times on my computer and each time for some reason Ubuntu freezes after login. Is there anything I can do to prevent my computer from freezing everytime I login?
<antoks> could be an insteresting execise
<antoks> read: sounds like a graphics issue maybe?
<antoks> did changing to a virtual terminal work?
<k1l_> read: do you have a hybrid card installed? like nvidia optimus etc?
<k1l_> read: and if so, did you install the right bumblebee driver for it?
<read> antoks: what would you reccommend? I'm reading online and I tried many solutions but now I can't even get to a terminal. I read that the problme is nouvea
<antoks> read: I think k1l_ probably is onto something if you have got multiple gpu's
<k1l_> read: there are a billion possible problems. we need to narrow it down on the real problem
<k1l_> read: so which video card is installed and is it a hybrid one?
<antoks> read: you say you manage to install, do you install with a live cd? if so, using the normal live cd?
<read> k1l: you were helping me last time. You helped me remove nvidia because before the problme was that I booted straight into a terminal. After you helped me that stopped and now I boot into ubuntu but the computer freezes. I can barely see the icons now
<read> I used a USB to install ubuntu antoks
<AtoXx> ciao
<read> k1l: when I originally installed the system it would freeze after maybe 10 minutes of being on ubuntu. Then I decided to install nvidia-current or nvidia-common because I read that to be a solution to the problem. After I did the computer froze. Then the next time I logged back intot he computer I booted into a terminal everytime. ONce you helped me remove it then I booted back into ubuntu but now it freezes again just like before
<wildwind> read: try login via Ctrl+Alt+F1 and read logs
<k1l_> read: last time it sounded as it was ok before the nvidia-installation
<Eagleman> I am getting the following error with: PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedPuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedPuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedPuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedCould not initialize SDL(No available video device) - exiting        kvm -vga std -hda /var/lib/libvirt/images/Windows8.img -boot c
<Eagleman> -m 2048
<worm> Eagleman: Possibly paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com can make those stuff much easier to read.
<read> k1l: sorry for not explaining myself and letting you know that was the reason I installed nvidia
<k1l_> read: so first we need to find which card is in your laptop/pc exactly
<k1l_> read: make a "lspci | pastebinit" on that machine, please
<read> wildwind: so when I go to the grub screen I should hit ctrl+alt+f1
<k1l_> read: no hit that combo when the pc freezes
<k1l_> or on the login screen
<read> wildwind: or should I do that after I am at the login screen. Because after the login in screen is where my problem begins
<wildwind> read: no, when you get to the login screen
<read> k1l: so should I do this while i'm on ubuntu?
<escott_> Eagleman, why is putty talking about kvm?
<read> wildwind: ok, I'll do that i just need to login with my other computer so i can get helped by you at the same time
<k1l_> read: we need this information from that machine, that is not correctly booting ubuntu
<Eagleman> Hello i am trying to get virt-manager to work with vga std, i tried the following: http://jan.varho.org/?p=94  However if i execute qemu-kvm in the CLI i get the following error dPuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedCould not initialize SDL(No available video device) - exiting
<read> k1l: i'll try to see if I can do it
<read1> k1l and wildwind: I am read, i'm just changing computers now
<Ascavasaion> Is the fingerprint reader on a laptop concealed in the touchpad?  Or is it a total separate feature?  If they are one and the same, howcome Ubuntu or Windows do not detect them?
<read1> wildwind: What was the command again?
<mens> Is possible to open HTTP stream in XBMC Eden?
<mens> I tried to do what I found on the forums
<mens> I edited the file playercorefactory.xml
<mens> < rule name =  http / hdhomerun /myth /rtmp / mms / udp  protocols =  http | hdhomerun | myth | cmyth | rtmp | mms | mmsh | udp  player =  DVDPlayer    /  >
<mens> I added HTTP where it was written that should be added.
<FloodBot1> mens: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mens> But this maneuver did not helped
<mens> The problem occurs when I open the *.m3u file
<wildwind> read: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<MonkeyDust> mens  there's also #xbmc   450+ people there
<paridedina> list
<paridedina> o
<read1> wildwind: that command doesn't do anything. but ctrl+alt+t does
<bekks> paridedina: Why do you think this might be a file sharing channel?
<read1> btw, for some wear reason this computer just booted without freezing just now :)
<wildwind> read1: well did you login into desktop?
<mens> <MonkeyDust> For a month trying to solve the problem.
<mens> <MonkeyDust> I wrote XBMC channel
<read1> k1l: what command you wnated me to do?
<k1l_> read: make a "lspci | pastebinit" on that machine, please
<BluesKaj> bekks, because some italian computer magazine that hates linux says so
<read1> wildwind: yes, i'm login and it looks like the computer is working for now
<bekks> BluesKaj: I didnt know italians believe in what magazines do print :P
<read1> wildwind: I don't know if it has to do with that fact that I was working on my mac
<wildwind> maybe it's because we're all watching it :)
<read1> k1l: the website is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418967/
<wildwind> read1: you can open system logs viewer and save syslog somewhere for later analysis, if problem returns
<read1> wildwind: lol
<k1l_> read1: what is this? which laptop?
<read1> k1l: i have a macbook pro if that is what your asking
<escott_> Eagleman, why would putty care what resolution the kvm instance had
<read1> k1l: but the report is from my ubuntu like you asked
<read1> wildiwnd: how can I open system logs viewer?
<read1> wildwind: or save it?
<k1l_> read1: i need that command done on the machine which got the problem.
<read1> k1l: yes, it is from that computer. is my ubuntu 12.10
<k1l_> so the laptop with the problem is the macbook?
<wildwind> read1: try typing it in dash
<read1> k1l: yes, i am using a macbook pro and I installed ubuntu 12.10 desktop on it
<Eagleman> escott_ i have no idea, i enabled x11 forwarding and it works perfectl;y with virt-manager
<k1l_> read1: ok. this is an important information. apple macbooks used to need a special ubuntu version to run. but i dont know if this is still true these days
<read1> wildwind: what you mean by try typing it in dash? are you asking me to type open system-log-viewer
<escott_> Eagleman, ok. are you trying to do x forwarding with putty under windows? if so do you have xming or some other x server installed and running
<Eagleman> escott_ like i said if i execute virt-manager in puty xming will show me the window
<read1> k1l: i did read that this was a common problem on macbook pro of a certain year but I don't even know of what year my mac is.
<read1> k1l: do you think that the nveou has anything to do with my computer freezing?
<k1l_> read1: ok. but that should be the first informations to collect. but i cant help since i dont know much about the macbooks
<escott_> Eagleman, i dont understand what you are doing and when you are getting error messages. why don't you paste.ubuntu.com the entire session that errors so i can figure out what you are trying to do
<read1> k1l: ok, so you want me to find out if macbooks have difficulty having ubuntu installed?
<k1l_> read1: could be. but you should look out which macbook type you have and then look out for how-tos and experiences with that
<read1> k1l: ok, so then you concluding that the problem might be with my computer not the system log or the lspci right?
<wildwind> read1: typing "system log" is enough to find it
<k1l_> read1: the problem is with your hardware. the system log and lspci were only commands to see if there is some information about what is wrong
<rocky> what's the "best" gmail indicator app for ubuntu/unity now with 12.10 ?
<Eagleman> escott_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418981/
<read1> k1l: do you want to see my system log before I try that or you just reccommend that I try to find the how to on mac?
<escott_> Eagleman, that doesnt include any error messages.
<k1l_> read1: i dont have that much time now. so i couldnt assist you one that. but if you ask here maybe someone will help
<Eagleman> There is no error message, it just wont boot with adjustable resolution
<escott_> Eagleman, ok so this has nothing to do with putty. the problem is that you cannot give windows a different resolution with the -vga argument
<escott_> Eagleman, you might ask in #kvm
<read1> k1l: thanks though,
<Eagleman> escott_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418987/
<Ahmed_> if i have all /usr and /home and /var and / and /boot on same filesystem howa to spilt them on another filesystem ????
<escott_> !home | Ahmed_
<ubottu> Ahmed_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<escott_> Ahmed_, moving /usr would be unsupported
<read1> k1l: btw this guy has my same mac and his works. http://askubuntu.com/questions/210532/which-ubuntu-12-10-on-mac
<escott_> Ahmed_, var and boot would be much like home, you will have to rerun grub-install after moving boot
<read1> wildwind: my that command system log doesn't work
<read1> wildwind: no command 'system' found
<wildwind> are you typing it in dash?
<Catbuntu> Hi
<wildwind> try gnome-system-log
<Bitcho> hi ctm
<Catbuntu> Radeon HD Mobility 3650: Has Ubuntu good support for it?
<Catbuntu> I'm actually trying to install Linux Mint on my mum's computer, and I'd like to know if there's a decent driver for Cinnamon.
<theadmin> Catbuntu: There's no support for Mint here.
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Catbuntu> Yes, I know.
<Catbuntu> Well, then for Ubuntu.
<Catbuntu> The question is related to Ubuntu, not to Mint :P
<Catbuntu> Ubuntu has a driver for 3xxx series or is there a legacy driver on any PPA?
<nongoogle> <3 also how do i get my desktop back
<t432> the following lib is automatically in classpath right? /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/ext/javaee.jar
<t432> I did'nt install it, it came with the setup
<t432> where would place the classpath info?
<lucido> whats a good HW info application, I'm looking into possible upgrades
<Moesh> >>
<MonkeyDust> lucido  hardinfo
<Moesh> check.
<Moesh> Whew.
<Moesh> Hey folks. I'm installing Ubuntu on my desktop and I'm pretty terrified. Any advice for first-time users?
<MonkeyDust> Moesh  use a live session to get used to it ('try ubuntu')
<prawnsalad> hey guys. DNS resolution is failing for me as it doesnt appear to be picking up the DNS addresses in the interface config
<Moesh> Mm, I've been playing around with it while its on my USB key for awhile.
<prawnsalad> but when using dig to contact the dns addresses directly, that works
<wildwind> prawnsalad: release?
<artesis123> Test
<prawnsalad> wildc4rd: precise
<prawnsalad> server version, i should mention
<issue> hey who know russian help me ples
<issue> pleas
<escott_> prawnsalad, what is the source when you dig it
<theadmin> !ru | issue
<ubottu> issue: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<issue> <issue> ребят помогите у меня не видет карт ридер
<issue> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<llutz> prawnsalad:  pastebin output of "grep nameservers /etc/network/interfaces" and "apt-cache policy resolvconf|grep -i insta" please
<prawnsalad> escott_: dig replies with "connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<llutz> prawnsalad: well, and your /etc/resolv.conf   of course
<escott_> prawnsalad, i thought you said dig was working?
<prawnsalad> llutz: doing now
<prawnsalad> escott_: sorrym thought you meant without specifying an address. source im using is 87.117.198.200
<danilo> !list
<ubottu> danilo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<prawnsalad> llutz: output here http://pastebin.com/27QkF6Dn
<llutz> prawnsalad: this is a comment, how should that work? #       dns-nameservers 87.117.198.200 87.117.237.100 87.117.196.200
<llutz> prawnsalad: remove the #
<prawnsalad> llutz: because the line it didnt pick up was:  dns-servers 87.117.198.200 87.117.237.100 87.117.196.200
<prawnsalad> which is the line im using on 2 other working boxes
<llutz> prawnsalad: because it has to be "dns-nameserver x.x.x.x
<llutz> prawnsalad: err "dns-nameservers x.x.x.x"
<prawnsalad> then im confused as to why the others are working?
<llutz> prawnsalad: this line should work: "dns-nameservers 87.117.198.200 87.117.237.100 87.117.196.200"
<llutz> prawnsalad: ifupdown/resolvconf have no keyword "dns-servers"
<prawnsalad> ok, will change that
<prawnsalad> /etc/resolv.conf is generated on boot from the interface config, is that right?
<llutz> prawnsalad: yes
<prawnsalad> ok, so 2 of my other boxes have:  dns-servers 87.117.198.200 87.117.237.100 87.117.196.200
<prawnsalad> with resolv.conf populated properly
<prawnsalad> same ubuntu version
<llutz> prawnsalad: and yu are sure resolv.conf will be generated from this, not from any other service /dhcp, networkmanager/?
<llutz> prawnsalad: as i said, ifupdown/resolvconf have no keyword "dns-servers"  according to their documentation
<prawnsalad> after a fresh OS install, database/nodejs/firewalls/users setup, a reboot about 4 or 5 hours ago, nothing else has been done to the boxes
<prawnsalad> so i can understand why the one box is not working, but its worse that the other boxes are working but not how they should be :/
<llutz> prawnsalad: idk why the other boxes work with that, i just tested "dns-servers...." here and it simply was ignored
<rex_> how to uninstall Vmware player?
<prawnsalad> llutz: hmm ok, ill have to think this through, not a fan of not understanding things in production heh. cheers for your help :)
<llutz> prawnsalad: i'd check if there are any other related services running on those other 2 boxes
<llutz> prawnsalad: also the files in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<prawnsalad> llutz: is /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/originl the content of /etc/resolv.vonf before it is overwritten do you know?
<llutz> prawnsalad: i'm not sure but i guess it is
<llutz> "
<llutz> Copy of the /etc/resolv.conf file before the resolvconf  package
<llutz>               was  installed.
<prawnsalad> there are the nameserver lines in there, so i guess they were originally put in resolv.conf instead of correctly in interfaces
<llutz> prawnsalad: .above from "man resolvconf" about  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original
<prawnsalad> ahh.. thinking about it, this box has been accessed by another person switching its IPs
<prawnsalad> ok, making more sense now llutz
<KScorp> hi
<llutz> prawnsalad: i'd change interfaces-file on all machines to be on safe side when changes have to be done in the future. then you know, where the things come from
<KScorp> how can i remove guest session in login? ubuntu 11.10
<llutz> KScorp: "allow-guest=false" in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<prawnsalad> llutz: yea, makes sense. im syncing them all up so all 3 boxes are consistant
<KScorp> oh. thanks a lot llutz
<FAMAS> hello all
<FAMAS> i want to know what tool should i use in ubuntu to measure FLOPS of my system
<eltayeb>  Xchat program crash everytime i try to list channels in freenode
<FAMAS> eltayeb, you can use kvirc ;)
<banda>  /join #xchat
<escott_> llutz, KScorp, i think lightdm ignores its own conf file if accountsservice is running
<bekks> eltayeb: Dont list all channels, their number is > 10000
<eltayeb> can we fix this bugs ?
<FAMAS> i list all channels without crashing
<FAMAS> also bekks
<llutz> !alis | eltayeb maybe an alternative
<ubottu> eltayeb maybe an alternative: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<FAMAS> IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDD
<FAMAS> sorry
<KScorp> escott_, I'll test it and i will come back
<Kuukuuhmu> Ubottu
<llutz> escott_: does it? stupid software with a even more stupid default-config then
<escott_> llutz, but you just dont understand it has a smaller codebase than GDM so that makes it better
<llutz> escott_: ah well, THEN it must be good :(
<eltayeb> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<KScorp> escott_, llutz , it's not work correctly .
<llutz> security for very beginners - lesson 1: no system has to have an activated guest account
<escott_> KScorp, file a bug... the lightdm guys will be happy to ignore it
<escott_> KScorp, but in seriousness you have to mess with accountservice... maybe they have actually written some documentation on it by now... they have had almost a year to do so
<user> hi
<user> I'm amature in ubuntu
<user> can u help me?
<escott_> !ask | user
<ubottu> user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<banda> user, start by typing sudo rm -rf / at the bash prompt and then pressing enter, please
<llutz> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<llutz> !ops | banda giving dangerous commands
<ubottu> banda giving dangerous commands: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<llutz> oh, thx IdleOne
<anonymous> hello
<veyoon> hi
<veyoon> can anyone help me disabling keyboard and mouse on my second xorg session?
<escott_> veyoon, second session?
<veyoon> yes, I have my desktop on display 0
<veyoon> and xbmc on display 1
<veyoon> when I move my mouse the cursor is moving on both sessions simultaneously
<escott_> veyoon, so what session is your primary mouse attached to
<escott_> veyoon, thats exciting. i guess you can use xinput to disable the pointer and keyboard
<veyoon> it seems to be attached dynamically to every session
<anonymous> i'dont understand im french
<veyoon> all clicks go to all desktops
<escott_> !fr | anonymous
<ubottu> anonymous: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<veyoon> yes, tried that already
<veyoon> but how can i generally disable input on a xsession?
<veyoon> given you want to run a media center on one screen
<veyoon> and a desktop on the other
<manners> hmm seems i still cant chmod the files on the usb drive
<escott_> manners, what filesystem and what are you trying to chmod to
<bekks> manners: Because you CANT chmod/chown files that are on a NTFS. As you have been told multiple times before.
<manners> ok so how do i get around it
<manners> they have been shared via ubuntu before
<wildwind> veyoon: try xinput --disable <id>
<manners> i just had a failure so had to use a windows machine for a while
<bekks> manners: By setting the appropriate user and group and access mode as an option to the mount command.
<wildwind> veyoon: get ids from xinput
<manners> eg
<veyoon> wildwind:  thanks, I did that in script
<manners> as im new to this sorry
<BitWraith> how do I (using, for example, apt) display a list of all files belonging to a particular package?
<veyoon> unfortunately something is reenabling all input devices again
<veyoon> this is frustrating, thats why I am looking for a way to generally disable any input device for a session
<veyoon> how are input devices configured in ubuntu 12.04?
<veyoon> is there still a hald running?
<escott_> BitWraith, dpkg -L package
<BitWraith> ty
<zoite_> when my ubuntu goes to sleep, does it dream?
<veyoon> wildwind:  xinput does the job for a while, but I gets reverted for some reason
<BitWraith> zoite_, apt-cache search electricsheep
<zoite_> oh thanks
<wildwind> veyoon: then maybe you should dig into xorg.conf
<dcherniv> veyoon, hald has been deprecated
<Guest412> I need help with 12.04,  does anyone know how to get photoprint running?
<trying2code> I have a python script that will probably take over 30 minutes to run. However it is ending before 20 minutes. Is there a max runtime for a script in Ubuntu?
<veyoon> dcherniv:  yes, no hald running here. do you know what now is used?
<LgNexus4> Anything new in ubuntu as far as release goes?
<dcherniv> veyoon, should be udev + xorg
<LgNexus4> Any updates to unity ?
<veyoon> dcherniv:  thx, then I try to disable udev for the second screen
<KikaRz> Hello. I got a dumb computer, which system i should use , and what version?
<jay_> hey, having an issue with not being able to click on anything that pops up. Ie, if I open a program then open a menu I can't click on anything in the menu but I can keyboard navigate on it
<LgNexus4> Just reference if cell phone bill is over 80 a month may want to look into straight talk for 60 a month unlimited services
<hych> Okay, I just remove xp and install ubuntu 12.... How do I move the launch to appear down instead of the left side corner
<hych> does ubuntu allows you to move the launch from the left side to the bottom on the screen??
<Malimbar> hych, unfortunately that's not available by default
<Malimbar> not yet anyways
<escott_> trying2code, no
<hych> okay, so how can I move it to the bottom ? so it will not allow me?
<Malimbar> hych, you could try this though: www.unixmen.com/move-unity-launcher-to-the-bottom-with-unity-bottom-launcher-ppa-ubuntu/
<trying2code> escott_, thanks for confirming
<LgNexus4> Hych i use the cinnamon desktop from linux mint it rocks. Google search it there are guides to install desktop
<hych> okay Malimbar
<Malimbar> :)
<hych> okay LgNexus4
<nick_h> any idea why this configure command would've resulted in only 1 cpu being used?  ./configure CFLAGS=-O2 CXXFLAGS=-O2 --prefix=/opt
<hych> let me take a look what Malimbar recommend
<LgNexus4> Hych the cinnamon gui works great :)
<hych> I have a macbook pro , why is mac look like ubuntu
<hych> who copying who
<hych> lol
<hych> okay
<Malimbar> LgNexus4, true, but that's like someone asking "I'd like to put my fork in my left hand" and you recommending "just stab it with chopsticks"
<hych> LgNexus4:
<bigobony> mac copying
<wildwind> hych: I've searched fot it 2 days ago, but I want to move it to right side. I've looked into th source code. Seems that it not even been designed. :)
<escott_> nick_h, when are you expecting multiple cpus to be used
<hych> okay wildwind
<nick_h> escott_: when compiling with "make"
<escott_> nick_h, use make -j #
<wildwind> hych: but there is Ubuntu Unity Plugin Rotated, search for it. It moves the panel to the bottom
<Sail> whenever starting apache service it says:  Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Sail> httpd (pid 14456) already running
<wildwind> hych: it's still in dev, keep in mind
<LgNexus4> Malimbar you all right? I run unity on android phone with about 10 other gui linux is linux on any device if it works it works
<rex_> which is the best compression software?
<Sail> rex_: tar.gz
<nick_h> escott_: escott_ thanks. do i not need to specify "CFLAGS=-O2" or "CXXFLAGS=-O2" with ./configure ?
<rex_> Sail: ok let me try.
<Malimbar> LgNexus4, too many internet debates recently. wears ya down
<wildwind> rex_: "best" in what sense? space, time, pretty look?
<rex_> space
<Malimbar> wildwind, pretty look?
<escott_> nick_h, i've never seen anyone do that but it has nothing at all to do with parallelization of anything
<wildwind> Malimbar: :)
<hych> Malimbar: this should work for 12.
<Malimbar> :)
<hych>  Install Unity Bottom Oneiric Launcher on Ubuntu 11.10
<nick_h> escott_: heh thans
<NoNameProduct> is pretty look really important about a compression software? most important is if it works efficient or it doesn't ...
<nick_h> *thanks
<wildwind> rex_: I think rar, 7zip and freearc is on top in terms of space
<Malimbar> NoNameProduct, then again compressing from right click is kind've sexy
<hych> Okay, I will try what Malimbar recommend
<hych> thanks all
<Malimbar> hope it works
<rex_> how to check the compression is good or bad, i mean trying on big file or small. Which will show good result. I want to compress more than in GB files.
<LgNexus4> Malimbar just people catching on to idea of more then one way to skin a tiger. :) good chat have to work on cell pgone rooting pain in the butt
<rex_> Right click compression does not show good compression on small files
<wildwind> NoNameProduct: hey, I'm just kidding, Windows-user housewife style
<llutz> sail either ignore that apache-warning or set a fqdn in your hosts-file like "127.0.1.1  foo.example.com foo", or set one in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf "ServerName bla.example.com"
<NoNameProduct> wildwind ;)
<LgNexus4> Later all have fun :)
<larry_> hi, does anyone know how to get photoprint to work in 12.04? I have managed a work around but would like it to run
<escott_> rex_, for small files there may not be enough to compress
<Malimbar> what type of file btw?
<hych> on the desktop screen, when I press a button on the keyboard there is a pop up small box that comes up on the right side of the screen..what is that box for??
<Sail> llutz: i dont hav httpd.conf in apache2 dir should i create it?
<Heather_> can someon recommend a good application for monitoring activity on my web server? Like statistics etc
<Malimbar> hych, search I think
<llutz> Sail: yes you can
<genio_> i use pinguy xD
<Malimbar> hych, yeah, searching the clutter of files on the desktop :)
<rex_> mp3,mp4, drivers, pdf, chm,mainly videos
<girffe> Hi, I'm running 12.04, and when I try to switch to a different tty via ctrl+alt+F1-F7, I get a red screen on my leftmost monitor, and no prompt
<NoNameProduct> you won't be able to compress mp3 efficiently ...
<NoNameProduct> 'cause mp3 is a compressed format
<rex_> ok
<Sexy_SaxMan> Hello. I'm going to be installing ubuntu on a friends computer. any tips?
<Malimbar> that would be like trying to compress a zip file
<girffe> I have a GTX 680, using NVIDIA's drivers, version 295.33
<rex_> i have seen a 6.1 gb compressed in just 12mb
<rex_> , how can it be possible.
<wildwind> rex_: same goes for mp4 video :)
<escott_> rex_, mp3 already compressed, mp4 already compressed, pdf already compressed, videoes already compressed... sensing a pattern here?
<Malimbar> rex_, if there is a LOT of repitition in the file
<bekks> rex_: Having a 4TB file with "0" only, you can compress it to even less than 12MB :)
<Kroach> how can I filter stdout to leave only the last line with sed(or maybe another tool)?
<rex_> bekks: how
<Malimbar> bekks, like in the kb range!
<girffe> Kroach: tail -1
<rex_> kgb?
<wildwind> rex_: but it can be re-compressed to any desired size, with proportional loss of quality
<llutz> rex_: "dd if=/dev/zero of=bigfile bs=10g count=1"  then "tar -czf bigfile.tgz && ls -l bigfile*" be surprised
<llutz> 10G
<bekks> rex_: You just need to know how many 0 are in there, you dont need to store each 0.
<larry_> I have come to the conclusion 12.04 is ubuntus answer to viats
<bekks> larry_: What is "viats"?
<Malimbar> rex_, it would store something like (0 x 10 ^ 34)
<larry_> vista
<NoNameProduct> escott while compressing pdf you might be able to reach a compression ratio of 70% or even less ... it's dependent of the pdf file itself
<larry_> me no typee good
<bekks> Malimbar: I just would store "0" and "10^34".
<lee_> I have a file named   :w    how  I can delete with git rm
<Malimbar> right
<llutz> lee_: rm -- ":w"
<rex_> which will work, without loosing file quality?
<llutz> lee_: wait, git rm?
<rex_> Malimbar: seems too small
<NoNameProduct> compressing files with zip or tar.gz or even rar will always work without losing file quali
<bekks> rex_: Think of ten sheet of paper, each with a 0 on it. Do you need to keep all ten sheets?
<llutz> lee_:git rm -- ":w"
<lee_> llutz,  yes
<rex_> bekks: no
<bekks> rex_: Or would it be ok to keep just one, and another with "10x" on it?
<Kroach> girffe: tail accepts filenames as it's arguments, I need something to use like this: "command | filter", so that I get only the last line of "command" output
<escott_> Kroach, how about tail?
<lee_> lledet,  it doesn work .
<ollie_> I'm using 12.04, installed amd drivers from the website, and now everything is red. booted into recovery mode and dropped to a root shell, what do I do? I cant seem to apt-get anything, soomething about a read only lock file
<rex_> llutz: how much it will compress?
<llutz> Kroach: cmd | tail -1
<llutz> rex_: "a lot"
<rex_> llutz: any guess?
<llutz> rex_: no
<bekks> rex_: It strongly depends on the data to be compressed.
<wildwind> rex_: in your case all possible compression with acceptible quality loss was done before. You need a new hdd, i think ^:)
<Kroach> llutz: I just tried it, it prints the whole output anyway
<girffe> Kroach: if you give no arguments to tail, it will read from stdin
<rex_> wildwind: i think same
<llutz> Kroach:what command
<llutz> Kroach: cmd 2>&1| tail -1
<girffe> Kroach: so cmd | tail -1 should give you what you want
<manners> grrr now im the owner of the files i still cant chmod them
<llutz> Kroach: if "cmd" writes output not only to STDOUT, you have to redirect it
<rex_> But i have downloaded some "snow darwin" file name to install Apple Mac OS X in vmware player. THat file size is just less than 20mb, and when i extract it, its properties show 6.2gb near that. Without any los of quality nor of any software
<Kroach> girffe, llutz: the command is gpg -d filename, and there's no difference in output between gpg -d filename and gpg -d filename | tail -1
<escott_> manners, you were given the answer to this question earlier. please stop wasting our time
<hych> how do I remove the search Malimbar
<manners> sorry i must have missed it
<manners> scrolling now
<Sail> llutz: not working
<escott_> manners, your files are on an NTFS partition. you CANNOT chmod them
<girffe> Kroach: It's likely what llutz was saying, then, that some or all of the output from gpg is actually to stderr, so 2>&1| would direct both stderr and sdtout to tail
<hych> manners: I am in system settings
<escott_> manners, it is not a POSIX filesystem and does not support POSIX permissions
<hych> how do i remove the search box
<Malimbar> hych, remove the search?
<hych> when I type something in the search box nothing happen
<bekks> manners: You have been told three times at least. You even responded to those comments.
<hych> yes, the small box on the desktop
<larry_> how van i copy a file from memory stick into a directory?
<larry_> oops
<Malimbar> eh... you're using the new rotated unity now, right?
<larry_> how can i copy a file from memory stick into a directory?
 * Malimbar shrugs
<escott_> Kroach, do you need to redirect stderr to stdout? command -options 2>&1 | tail -1
<Malimbar> no idea
<hych> yes manners
<hych> yes Malimbar
<manners> the only answer i was told is its to do with the way its mounted
<Malimbar> larry_, drag and drop?
<manners> can someone explain how on earth i change the way its mounted?
<manners> or give me a link to an idiots guide
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | manners
<ubottu> manners: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<escott_> !fstab | manners
<ubottu> manners: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<larry_> it wont allow it, says i dont have permission
<escott_> larry_, what are the permissions on the file?
<IdleOne> larry_: sudo cp /path/of/file /where/to/copy
<larry_> it is a printer file that phtoprint needs.
<girffe> manners: why do you want to chmod the files? iirc, it's already 777 for all files in a mounted NTFS partition. Do you want to change that for security reasons, or because the ls coloring is messed up?
<Malimbar> right click on the file and click properties
<manners> ntfs-3g wont install properly as its requires samba4 which failes to install
<Kroach> llutz, girffe, escott_: gpg -d fname 2>&1 | tail -1 still prints the whole output
<larry_> what do i call the siurce path ( stick )
<girffe> Kroach: try tail -f1 instead, I've had some issues in portability with that option
<escott_> girffe, how can you follow stdin
<larry_> sorry I have become absolutel P--- off with 12.04, I cant find anything because of the stupid menus and pop ups
<Kroach> girffe: it prints: "tail: option used in invalid context -- 1" in the beginning and strips the last line from gpg's output
<girffe> Kroach, escott_: sorry, wrong letter, meant to say "tail -n1"
<larry_> reaches for 10.1 installation disc
<neodemi_> hi, my computers been itching at me for a while that 11.04 is no longer supported and to go to 11.10
<neodemi_> just upgraded, and gnome is now gone
<escott_> !upgrade | neodemi_
<ubottu> neodemi_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<neodemi_> any way to get it back and get rid of this hideous bastardisation of a gui that is unity
<veyoon> larry_:  felt the same at the beginning, now I love it
<escott_> !notunity | neodemi_
<ubottu> neodemi_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<lws> Anybody know why ubuntu keeps telling me that it's going to check my drives on the next startup, but never does?
<larry_> bye guys, I give up, leastwise I CAN PRINT USINGTHE WIN XP PARTITION
<lws> "*** /dev/sdb1 will be checked for errors at next reboot ** <-- this never goes away.
<Kroach> girffe: now it doesn't give any error messages but I get the whole gpg output again
<Malimbar> lws, it never does? that's weird.
<girffe> Kroach: that's weird to me, can you try just making a test text file with a couple of lines, and doing 'cat file | tail -1'?
<lws> Malimbar: I think so too!
<girffe> Kroach: not sure why tail isn't doing anything
<larry_> veyoon,  where i was one click away now i have to shut three windows and walk around the desk four times with a foot in my ear.. leastwise thats how it feels
<llutz> girffe: tail -1 file, please no  cat misuse .)
<Kroach> girffe: it works fine with the file
<veyoon> larry_:  yeah, I know. you need to get used to it
<Malimbar> lws, stupid question, how are you shutting it down?
<girffe> llutz: I just want to replicate the situation so it's reading from stdin
<escott_> Kroach, works for me. is this symmetric or asymetric cipher
<lws> Malimbar: Usually I do shutdown -r now
<girffe> Kroach: try gpg -d fname > out.txt
<veyoon> larry_:  but there is a lot you can customize by using compiz config utlitiy
<LS1> hi, anyone here know if the Intel 330 series solid state drives support AES 128 encryption if one sets an HDD password via the BIOS? I know the 320 and 520 series do but I'm finding mixed info from Intel tech support and on forums. Is there a way to check?
<Kroach> escott_: asymetric
<girffe> and see if you get any output to the terminal, and what the contents are of out.txt
<larry_> ve for instance now i want to look atthe disk structure  (places) but cant see how
<larry_> it is very frustrating
<Malimbar> try using the normal menu in the upper right next time
<escott_> Kroach, and your command line is "gpg -d filename.gpg 2>&1 | tail -1"
<larry_> veyoon,  is there a utilty to disable all the bouncy icons abd put my tool bar back on top ?
<Kroach> girffe: I know about this one, I just wanted to do this without writing the output to a file
<veyoon> larry_:  maybe you try mate, xfce or another window manager instead
<girffe> Kroach: yeah, I just want to see what happens
<girffe> Kroach: and make sure all of the output is indeed to stdout
<veyoon> larry_:  making unity look like gnome2 doesn't make much sense
<larry_> thanks veyoon  but it seems much simpler to just instal 10.1 withthe added advantage photoprint will work
<veyoon> larry_:  I wouldnt revert to an older version, just install another window manager and youre fine
<larry_> seems like they wanted some thing to look and work like vista
<jiltdil> Channel for scada?
<Kroach> girffe: gpg -d filename > ouput.txt prints all the GPG info(user, key ID, etc.) and only writes decrypted file contents to output.txt
<larry_> thanks, have tried cairo butthat just puts more bouncy icons on the screen stealingthe bottom of the screen as well as the left hand side, maybe it would be better to have two screens, one for me to use and one for the os  to look pretty
<girffe> Kroach: and the info you want is the last line output.txt?
<llutz> Kroach: try gpg -qd ...
<Kroach> girffe: yes
<escott_> Kroach, there is a bit of extraneous information I guess related to stdin and the need to request the password, but its fine otherwise
<girffe> Kroach: gpg -d filename 2> /dev/null | tail -1
<lee_> I get in the #git channel  ,but it prompts   #git    cannot send to channel . why?
<Kroach> llutz: the output is the same
<veyoon> larry_:  I found getting used to sth new is the better way. Someday all the legacy stuff will be gone any way
<larry_> even the software center cant  list files alphabetivally
<Malimbar> software center has a lot of organizational issues I think
<larry_> maybe but in the meantime when I want to print I have to reboot onto my win xp partition, not ideal
<neodemi_> alright, i've installed gnome-shell
<Kroach> girffe: this still gives the same output
<Malimbar> neodemi_, hope you like it
<Malimbar> throws me off personally
<neodemi_> it looks like crap
<Malimbar> lol;
<neodemi_> there are no icons
<neodemi_> everything is messed up
<larry_> neodemi_,   is that a gnome shell for 12.04 ?
<Malimbar> were you the one that specifically said you wanted gnome?
<neodemi_> its whatever gnome-shell was in the 11.10 repo
<neodemi_> i just want a clean looking desktop, like ive had since ubuntu 6
<larry_> me too neodemi_
<welshanproud> hi guys just wondering what took me so long to become a linux user...loving ubuntu
<welshanproud> any new ubuntu users here who would like to chat
<neodemi_> so the solution to removing unity as it stands is to break everything
<escott> !register | lee
<ubottu> lee: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<escott> !register | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Malimbar> do we have a channel just for ubuntu enthusiats to chat? haven't checked
<girffe> Kroach: this is very strange. Can you try 'gpg -d filename 2> /dev/null | tail -1 > output.txt'?
<escott> !offtopic | Malimbar
<ubottu> Malimbar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> welshanproud: You're probably better asking that in #ubuntu-offtopic thats the general chat channel
<Malimbar> escott, thanks
<Malimbar> and ubottu
<Kroach> girffe: all the GPG info printed, last line of decrypted file written to output.txt
<Sicp> I can't seem to find where I can download the Cool language? (Classroom Object-Oriented Language) for Compiler Construction class
<neodemi_> so no idea how to make 11.10 use gnome 2
<girffe> Kroach: I don't even know how the GPG info is still printing, since tail isn't producing it, gpg is piped to tail, and gpg's stderr should be going to /dev/null
<escott> neodemi_, you cant use gnome2
<girffe> at the very least, you should be able to pipe that tail -1 command into something else, and it will only read that line
<socomm> Hello. Can anyone give me pointer on how to auto-start service on ubuntu?
<socomm> Hello. Can anyone give me pointer on how to auto-start service on ubuntu?
<escott> girffe, it does do something weird to make sure some of it gets to the console. its a bit odd
<neodemi_> any way to make gnome 3 behave the same as gnome 2 then
<Kroach> girfe: seems like only the decrypted content is printed to stdout, the GPG info overrides any filtering I tried to apply
<girffe> Kroach: if you do gpg -d filename > /dev/null 2> /dev/null, do you still get any output to the screen?
<neodemi_> because its currently either horribly broken, or trying to look like a mac
<neodemi_> neither of which is much use
<girffe> Kroach: a weird hack you can try is 'gpg -d filename --output /dev/stdout | tail -1'
<larry_> bye guys,
<escott> neodemi_, there are a couple of projects. cinnamon and mate. not sure if either is supported for ubuntu
<escott> !cinnamon
<Inoki> Hi guys. Anybody any idea what could be the cause of sudden, unexpected, random freezes? Just like that? Often happens while I run Chrome. I'm on Ubuntu Studio 12.10.
<Kroach> gpg -d filename > /dev/null 2> /dev/null still prints the GPG info, not all of it, though
<TwinSwords> Can anyone give suggestion on how to fix distorted sound in Ubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<socomm> Hello. Can anyone give me pointer on how to auto-start service on ubuntu?
<Inoki> Yer and Kernel 3.5.17
<girffe> Kroach: yeah, gpg is doing something weird with the terminal, I didn't even know it was possible to get output to the terminal when stderr and stdout are blocked
<girffe> that other command I gave may work, though
<Kroach> girfee: 'gpg -d --output /dev/stdout filename  | tail -1' prints the GPG info followed by "File `/dev/stdout' exists. Overwrite? (y/N)"
<girffe> Kroach: ugh, gpg is being the weirdest program
<escott> Kroach, try "-o-" instead of --output
<socomm> Hello. Can anyone give me pointer on how to auto-start service on ubuntu?
<escott> !upstart | socomm
<ubottu> socomm: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Kroach> escott: the same
<escott> Kroach, clearly they have some security based reason for doing this. not sure what it is. why do you need to redirect everything like this?
<Rustyblade> Max401: Hey max?
<socomm> wow this upstart thing is not very good
<girffe> Kroach: if you want to pipe the last line to something else, you can just do 'gpg -d filename | tail -f | othercommand', and ignore the other stuff printed to the console
<girffe> Kroach: and by tail -f I meant tail -1
<abdostar> I am hooked guys, I just come here to say it, I love my new OS, I love my Distros (mint et ubuntu),
<Rustyblade> Hey guys
<Rustyblade> I am need of installing wine but I get these problems when I try "sudo apt-get install wine" or "sudo apt-get install wine1.4-amd64"
<TwinSwords> Hey guys anyone in here that can help with problems on Ubuntu?
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1419225/
<Malimbar> Rustyblade, why not install it through the software center?
<Rustyblade> It says it has dependencies problems
<roasted> Question - I have two file servers. Once a day I want to rsync server A to server B. The trick is, I want server B to automatically shut down when the rsync is complete. Not at a specific time, but after rsync is complete. Any insight on how I could do this?
<Malimbar> hmm
<escott> TwinSwords, check alsamixer and see if anything is maxed out
<escott> roasted, shutdown -h now
<TwinSwords> Master, PCM, Front, and Mic are all maxed out
<Rustyblade> So.. No one can help me?
<Kroach> girffe, escott: I was trying to use the last line of output as a variable in a bash script, so I wanted to reduce the ouput to the last line only
<escott> TwinSwords, try taking those down to 80% and see if it helps
<roasted> escott: without being root, preferably.
<Malimbar> Rustyblade, try it from the software center isntead of through the command line
<escott> Kroach, seems a bit silly. just let it be a little noisy
<escott> roasted, setuid on shutdown?
<Rustyblade> I get this
<roasted> escott: er, what?
<girffe> Kroach: var=`gpg -d filename | tail -1` ought to do this
<Kroach> girffe, escott: I just thought the whole output will get assigned to the variable
<Malimbar> the difference is that it's already cleaned of syntax, and hopefully of at least some of the broken packages
<TwinSwords> nope doesn't work on any of my players
<roasted> escott: come to think of it, can't I add an entry in sudoers allowing me to pass that command without root?
<escott> roasted, sudo chmod +s `which shutdown`
<Rustyblade> http://imagebin.org/238537
<girffe> this should work, since we saw earlier that tail -1 printed only the correct line to the file
<Malimbar> damn
<Malimbar> I'm out of ideas
<roasted> escott: perhaps this - http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_allow_non-super_users_to_shutdown_computer_in_Linux
<escott> roasted, or that
<Malimbar> Rustyblade, you didn't change your sources or anything by chance?
<Rustyblade> really already?
<girffe> it seems that gpg is just using some sort of black magic to put their text to the terminal
<Rustyblade> I dont think so..
<TwinSwords> Right now it can't even find the ppa at all.  Tells me it find fetch them.  And looking into the source.list file it doesn't even have the repository for ppa.
<Kroach> girrfe: yes, it does work correctly in the script, I should've tried doing this in the beginning
<escott> Rustyblade, are you running any ppas
<Rustyblade> Here is my sources list
<Kroach> girffe, escott: thanks for the help
<girffe> Kroach: I don't blame you, gpg output redirection doesn't seem to be the most intuitive thing in the world
<Rustyblade> http://imagebin.org/238538
<Malimbar> Rustyblade...
 * Malimbar shrugs
<Rustyblade> Yes...
<Rustyblade> I am screwed aren't I?
<dury> hi there all
<Malimbar> Rustyblade, it's not htat you're screwed, it's that the answer is "meh, I dunno"
<dury> how can I install linux in a laptop that runs windows 8
<socomm> dury: don't
<escott> dury, don't see why not
<Malimbar> Rustyblade, it's like this: http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/09/16/comic-the-difference-between-android-and-iphone-this-pretty-much-sums-it-up/
<dury> is it hard?
<escott> dury, if you have secure boot enabled it would be easier to disable it. if you have efi that can be a pain
<socomm> dury why don't you try linux inside virtualbox before you try to do it on a physical machine
<Rustyblade> Lol XD
<dury> win stinks
<socomm> dury: https://www.virtualbox.org/
<dury> not in virtual
<socomm> dury: linux desktop stinks even more
<rlsj99> Anyone here who runs a LAN with Network Manager on Ubuntu 12.04?
<dury> I prefer real
<socomm> dury: good luck
<dury> gessss what a supporter
<Rustyblade> Max401, helped me with it before
<TwinSwords> socomm: If you tried WIns 8 then you wouldn't be saying that about Linux
<Rustyblade> But I had to reinstall Ubuntu and now it doesn't work
<socomm> TwinSwords: I have, and I have used linux desktop exclusively voer over 12 years also
<socomm> shouldn't say linux desktop, OSS desktop
<TwinSwords> ah OK
<TwinSwords> But does anyone know why Linux can't seem to fetch ppa from the website?
<TwinSwords> Whenever I do an update it just fails at that step.
<dury> how do I know if secure boot it's enabled or disabled?
<escott> TwinSwords, is the ppa down?
<socomm> TwinSwords: ppa server is down? dns issue? could be anything
<TwinSwords> problem is from what I can fine its not even there
<escott> dury, check in the bios. unfortunately thats the best we can say... its somewhere in the bios
<TwinSwords> *find
<socomm> dury: how old is your laptop?
<dury> escott: right, thanks
<wildwind> TwinSwords: maybe it's as simple as that ppa is down?
<TwinSwords> socomm: The problem with it being down is that it would have been a week now.
<TwinSwords> socomm: That could be the problem yes.
<socomm> TwinSwords: maintainers do have lives outside of tech you know
<dury> in case I bought one with bloody win8.... I want to know how to perform with it that's all
<TwinSwords> I understand that
<roasted> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the group "admin" on Ubuntu = sudoers, no?
<roasted> because it's telling me now that the group admin doesn't exist.....
<llutz> roasted: its "sudo" group now
<socomm> roasted: huh
<TwinSwords> socomm: The other thing I noticed is that in my /etc/apt/source.list I don't have anything for ppa.
<roasted> llutz: oh, snazzy
<roasted> llutz: as of 12.04?
<llutz> roasted: they changed it in 12.04 iirc
<wildwind> TwinSwords: so check it with wget or smth
<escott> roasted, as of 12.10 it becomes sudo (like debian)
<socomm> TwinSwords: I don't usually mess with ppas too much but from what i remember they are kept elsewhere
<socomm> TwinSwords: i could be wrong though
<roasted> escott: I'm on 12.04, and it seems to have taken it.
<TwinSwords> ah great
<escott> roasted, i thought it was 12.10... maybe i just noticed it 6mo later
<wildwind> TwinSwords: there is /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ also
<TwinSwords> wildwind: Do you have the url because the one I found is coming up with a 404 error.
<escott> roasted, i guess i didn't have a fresh install until a month or two ago
<roasted> escott: I'll be able to confirm that in a minute or two when I get done and booted up. It kept saying admin group does not exist, while the sudo thing worked fine.
<llutz> roasted: escott 12.04 had sudo too, not sure about 11.10
<roasted> escott: llutz: yep, 12.04 has it. Works great.
<rlsj99> Anyone here who runs a LAN with Network Manager on Ubuntu 12.04?  I have a peculiar problem: intermittent to very slow startup when accessing machines on Windows Network.
<roasted> appreciate the insight!
<TwinSwords> wildwind: When I look in there ya I found the ppas.
<paul__> hey, i have installed ubuntu 12.10 and when i want to restart the service networking, gnome disappears and then there is a message that ubuntu is running in low graphics mode .. my desktop environment is gnome 3.6
<roasted> however, my darn "shutdown without root" thing is still failing. <_<
<socomm> lol
<dury> socomm: great laptop to run debian on it preferable lenovo brand... would you suggest me one ?
<mojtabam> Hi
<paul__> can anyone help me pls?
<emx> does anyone have experience with DVCS-Autosync?
<dury> paul__: ask
<wildwind> TwinSwords: so that all ppas give you 404?
<socomm> dury: just about any laptop will run debian nowadays http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Phaba> paul_, how you ending the daemon?
<TwinSwords> paul_: The only time I had that problem I had to reinstall gdm and the gnome-desktop-environment
<mojtabam> Do you know any place which have ubuntu tutorials on it?
<Phaba> whats the daemon's name...etc
<TwinSwords> But that was when I tried to remove all my audio files and then reinstall them.
<mojtabam> I am interested in cmd
<escott> roasted, what is your sudoers line for passwordless sudo shutdown?
<dury> socomm: thanks appreciate it
<Phaba> mojtabam, bourne??
<TwinSwords> wildwind: Not all of them one in particular though
<KScorp> mojtabam, chetori?
<mojtabam> salam
<mojtabam> merci
<wildwind> rlsj99: what do you mean "startup when accessing machines"?
<socomm> dury: dell sells some plaptops pre-loaded with ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/dell
<KScorp> khoobi? komaki az dastam barmiad? mojtabam
<wildwind> TwinSwords: disable it (comment for ex.) and update
<roasted> escott: %wheel ALL= NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown       with jason a member of wheel.
<mojtabam> merci, man taze ubuntu nasb kardam, va mikham bebinam ke aya siti hast ke amoozeshe cmd ro betunam bebinam
<llutz> roasted: you should have stopped immediately following the tutorial you linked before, after reading this line: "... Temporarily change permissions of /etc/sudoers, so you have write permission. "
<KScorp> terminal dige manzoorete? are ziade
<mojtabam> are
<wildwind> TwinSwords: then contact devs or google if it has been moved
<mojtabam> dastet dard nakone
<rlsj99> wildwind: When a click on "Browse Network" under "Home Folder," it gets to "Windows Network all right but clicking on Windows Network typically responds with something like "no share response" (I'll try it and get the exact words) after about 100 seconds.
<TwinSwords> wildwind: Already but I'm still working on my Ubuntu so I'm not even sure how to disable that particular search
<roasted> llutz: I did it in recovery mode
<roasted> llutz: gott arun, thanks
<socomm> did you guys know ubuntu ships with spyware?
<escott> roasted, do you have multiple wheel lines in sudoers
<mindbreaker> hey, i have installed ubuntu 12.10 and when i want to restart the service networking, gnome disappears and then there is a message that ubuntu is running in low graphics mode .. my desktop environment is gnome 3.6
<socomm> https://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<TwinSwords> yep read that on slashdot.com
<xangua> !ot | socomm
<ubottu> socomm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> roasted, see if this is applicable http://askubuntu.com/questions/100051/why-is-sudoers-nopasswd-option-not-working
<wildwind> TwinSwords: comment the line with ppa, insert # in the beginning
<socomm> can anyone help me with this error? start: Unknown job: vboxautostart-service
<socomm> I'm able to 'service vboxautostart-service start' just fine
<EmmEight> what linux distro closely resembles windows 8
<EmmEight> graphicaly
<socomm> EmmEight: freebsd
<EmmEight> ha
<wildwind> EmmEight: no one yet
<socomm> I've got the service enabled for run-level 2-3-4-5
<socomm> vboxautostart-service     0:off  1:off  2:on   3:on   4:on   5:on   6:off
<wildwind> EmmEight: but modders are working hard :)
<socomm> but the service does not run at all at boot, I'm guessing because of the same error
<Mrokii> Hello. After a crash I am unable to boot into Unity anymore from an SSD. I am always thrown back at the login screen. Is there something I can do about it? Or should I re-install Ubuntu?
<llutz> !runlevel |so
<ubottu> so: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<llutz> ^ socomm
<poltergeist> hello
<socomm> llutz: doesn't solve my issue
<rlsj99> wildwind: "Failed to retrieve share list from server"  But that isn't logical.  I just installed Ubuntu yesterday, before that was running Windows Vista on this same hardware, no network problem.
<socomm> wildwind: wasted effort, even windows users don't like the interface
<socomm> rlsj99: could it be a driver isisue?
<rlsj99> wildwind: And sometimes it works if I keep trying.
<socomm> s/isisue/issue/g
<wildwind> socomm: RMS is exaggerating the threat (as often) but yes, it's a kind of survey[lance]
<rlsj99> socomm: This is a _wired_ network, not wifi.
<socomm> rlsj99: could it be a driver issue?
<wildwind> socomm: every $THING has its fans
<luan> hello
<socomm> rlsj99: you can always work yourself up the OSI model
<socomm> wildwind: sure even nazis have fanatics now adays
<rlsj99> socomm: I suppose it could, actually.  I never heard of intermittent software, but that is an idea worth checking.  No doubt checking it will be VERY educational!
<socomm> rlsj99: ok could be software issue, could be hardware issue, could be both
<socomm> rlsj99: check your connections, check your wire, check your nic
<wildwind> rlsj99: it's logical, Ubuntu can't authenticate on server even to get share list. That Vista was in domain, no?
<socomm> rlsj99: driver could be an issue, especially if got some exotic or new chipset
<rlsj99> Anybody: Please recommend a way to get all these "entered the room" and "Left the room" messages out of my display.
<socomm> rlsj99: could be a firewall issue
<socomm> rlsj99: client specific
<rlsj99> wildwind: All the same domain, nothing changed except new Ubuntu.  The domain name is "Localan," admittedly not very original, but after all it's local.
<llutz> you are able to "service vboxautostart-service start" just fine, because that does nothing
<socomm> rlsj99: and like wildwind mentioned, could also be an authentication issue
<socomm> llutz: yeah? does nothing but spawn my vms ....
<rlsj99> socomm: Not a firewall issue unless it's in the Ubuntu defaults.
<rlsj99> Nothing on Localan uses passwords.
<socomm> rlsj99: ubuntu might be scanning the 'workgroup' domain which I think is the default 'domain' for windows shares
<socomm> rlsj99: you can try using smbclient manually to connect to your share and see if there are any problems
<wildwind> socomm: this kind of surveillance is inevitable in a new "software ecosystem" paradigm. look at apple, android, win phone etc. markets can't develop (and push the tech forward) without knowing it's customers
<rlsj99> socomm: Good possibility!  But how do I change it to "Localan?"  Note that sometimes it works.
<socomm> rlsj99: google, don't know off top of my head, sorry
<socomm> wildwind: guess it can be rationalized many ways, but rather stay off ubuntu desktop 'til its gets sorted out
<rlsj99> wildwind: and socomm: Thanks, gentlemen.  You've given me a couple of ideas.
<larry_> hi how do i fix this   larry@larry-O-E-M:~$ photoprint
<larry_> photoprint: error while loading shared libraries: libgutenprint.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<larry_> larry@larry-O-E-M:~$
<socomm> larry_: paste that error into google
<larry_> thanks
<llutz> larry_: sudo apt-get install libgutenprint2
<wildwind> rlsj99: by 'domain' I mean real Windows Domain (AD). It can be configured so no alien machine can access anything within domain. Is it home or office network?
<TwinSwords> Does anyone have good reasons to upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04 or 11.10?
<IdleOne> 11.10 is no longer supported, so no.
<IdleOne> err sorry 11.04 that is
<socomm> TwinSwords: bug/security fixes
<socomm> TwinSwords: performance enhancements
<llutz> 10.04/11.10 will be EOL 4/13, so nothing to win
<larry_> llutz,  it is installed, but in 12.04  somewhere that photoprint cant find it
<wildwind> socomm: these online searches are easily disabled in privacy settings. I've done it it right after install :)
<yeats> TwinSwords: you'd probably want to upgrade to 12.04, but note that you will have entered the realm of unity
<llutz> larry_: ldd $(which photoprint)          pastebin that please
<TwinSwords> OK but I'm not feeling any good coming from 12.04 right now
<TwinSwords> I'm fine with Gnome.
<yeats> TwinSwords: 12.04 is very stable and good (IMHO), but unity is a big shift
<socomm> wildwind: I dropped ubuntu desktop at 12.x, thank you very much mr unity
<larry_> the one in the ubuntu software centre, i cant tell you more because it wont run
<yeats> TwinSwords: some move to Xubuntu if they prefer GNOME
<llutz> larry_: "ldd $(which photoprint)"          pastebin that please, that is a command on terminal
<socomm> TwinSwords: check out linux mint
<wildwind> socomm: :) i'm still in process of trying to adapt to it.
<TwinSwords> I don't know how to use these tags.
<socomm> wildwind: linux mint+fluxbox im a happy camper for now
<IdleOne> socomm, wildwind if you two want to chit chat please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or in private. This channel is for support.
<wildwind> IdleOne: OK
<TwinSwords> socomm: Ya I hear some good things about Mint before but I have only worked with Ubuntu and CentOS
<IdleOne> Thank you
<socomm> TwinSwords: its pretty much ubuntu + non-free packages
<IdleOne> it is also off topic for this channel.
<socomm> IdleOne: are you mod?
<IdleOne> socomm: if I wasn't would it make a difference?
<larry_> llutz,  No command 'Ldd' found, did you mean:
<larry_>  Command 'ldd' from package 'libc-bin' (main)
<larry_>  Command 'dd' from package 'coreutils' (main)
<socomm> IdleOne: asking
<IdleOne> The channel guidelines apply either way.
<yeats> larry_: 'ldd' needs to be all lowercase (like all commands)
<llutz> larry_: "ldd $(which photoprint)"         without the quotes, case matters
<socomm> larry_: case sensitive
<TwinSwords> IdleOne: sorry about that I'm just having trouble with a sound card that doesn't like my Ubuntu.
<t432> echo $JAVA_HOME is pointing to the wrong package, where do i edit this?
<escott> t432, update-alternatives
<t432> escott: i tried that
<escott> t432, if not there /etc/profile
<larry_> llutz, larry@larry-O-E-M:~$ ldd $ (which photoprint)
<larry_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<larry_> larry@larry-O-E-M:~$
<socomm> larry_: spaces .... $(which photoprint)
<larry_> ok, but thi thing is apig to use, wont cut and paste from xchat
<escott> larry_, pl eas e don' t a dd s pac es
<socomm> larry_: pastebin
<socomm> larry_: http://pastebin.com/
<larry_> there is pages of the response
<socomm> larry_: pastebin ....
<llutz> !pastebinit | larry_
<ubottu> larry_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wildwind> larry_: OR sudo sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Rob1337> Hey, so, I recently installed Ubuntu 12.10 on a Gateway NV53a and when connected via wireless, my internet speeds are about 10% of what they should be or less. Speeds are normally 20mb/s in Win 7 or previous versions of Ubuntu, but 0.2-2mb/s and very unstable with 12.10. My wireless card is an Atheros  AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter.
<Rob1337> How do I fix this?
<larry_> is this ok?  http://pastebin.com/Uzmfz1N8
<socomm> can anyone help me with this error? start: Unknown job: vboxautostart-service
<Rob1337> Someone gave me a terminal command the other day that seemed to work temporarily, but things are back to the way they were now.
<g0tcha> heya guys, is it possible for ubuntu server to have 2 gateways?
<llutz> larry_: "uname -m"
<socomm> larry_: how did you install this photoprint program
<escott> g0tcha, not without bonding
<larry_> downloaded it from ubuntu software manager
<escott> g0tcha, at least as far as i know
<bampersand> hey guys. I tried `fdupes -fr . | xargs mv -t ~/duplicates/
<bampersand> ` but then it said "mv: cannot stat `Pack/04.Teach': No such file or directory
<bampersand> " .. obviously i'm missing some quotes from the command but where?
<larry_> socomm,  downloaded it from ubuntu software manager
<llutz> larry_: "uname -m"
<larry_> you might just as well be talking to me in chinese llutz ,,
<llutz> larry_: a command, what is the output?
<socomm> larry_: s/he is asking you to paste that into your terminal
<socomm> larry_: and give him/her the output
<wildwind> socomm: where is it?
<larry_> thanks
<socomm> wildwind: huh?
<wildwind> error
<socomm> wildwind: huh?
<larry_> i686
<wildwind> socomm: >>(23:01:19) socomm: can anyone help me with this error? start: Unknown job: vboxautostart-service
<t432> escott: I dont see the $JAVA_HOME variable in /etc/profile
<socomm> start vboxautostart-service - returns said error
<t432> where is this defined?
<Rob1337> Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu 12.10 to work correctly with  AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter?
<larry_> llutz,  socomm   i686
<wildwind> t432: .bashrc maybe?
<llutz> larry_: command: "dpkg -L libgutenprint2|grep .so.2"
<socomm> t432: /etc/environment?
<t432> wildwind: thats where I have defined the desired version but when I do echo $JAVA_HOME, it points to a different version
<escott> t432, did you try grep -r JAVA_HOME /etc
<socomm> wildwind: start vboxautostart-service - returns said error
<llutz> socomm: "start" is an upstart command, but your "vboxautostart-service" is a sysvinit job, not known by upstart
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<socomm> llutz: thats what I've gathered so far, how do I start this service at boot
<larry_> llutz,  nothing seems to happen
<larry_> just comes bck to command line
<llutz> larry_: "sudo apt-get install libgutenprint2"
<t432> escott: yep, no relevant files found
<llutz> socomm: so why do you ask A if you want to know B?  if you set the sysmlink to the old /etc/rc?.d, there is an upstart-job running those. check if your links are correct
<b1lly> hey so
<b1lly> where do I install node?
<larry_> llutz,  they are already installed, lates version
<wildwind> socomm: VB version?
<llutz> larry_: pstebin output of command: "dpkg -L libgutenprint2"
<socomm> llutz: I've already checked those, and they are fine
<puppy_parade> ubuntu server is failing to install. It errors out on dpkg
<larry_> llutz,   trouble is photoprint is hard coded to look in usr/lib for thsi file and 12.04 puts it somewhere else
<llutz> larry_: pstebin output of command: "dpkg -L libgutenprint2"
<socomm> wildwind: 4.2.4, but I doubt it has to do anything with vbox
<llutz> larry_: if so, you have to file a bug-report
<socomm> puppy_parade: error?
<puppy_parade> first about a bad key in the dpkg multiarch file "foreign-architecture". then about an unknown group, mlocate
<escott> larry_, then symlink from the desired location to the actual location
<larry_> it is a well known problem  i hoped someone had by now got a work around for it
<socomm> puppy_parade: could you have bad copy/burn of the iso
<puppy_parade> the md5 checks out, and this is multiple burns
<llutz> larry_: "dpkg -L libgutenprint2" pastebin please
<larry_> just google photoprint for ubuntu
<llutz> i'm out
<wildwind> socomm: check this out if everything described there is in place: http://lifeofageekadmin.com/how-to-set-your-virtualbox-vm-to-automatically-startup/
<Guest9697> hi all
<larry_> package pastebin not installed
<socomm> wildwind: yeah
<DOOMATES> hi Guest9697
<larry_> llutz,  package pastebin not installed
<Robertito> hi ppl
<bekks> larry_: The package is named pastebinit
<socomm> larry_: if you got the correct libraries installed, and I'm guessing you do
<MaynardWaters> anyone with mdadm experience interested in helping me ?
<bekks> MaynardWaters: Not without knowing your actual support problem. :)
<socomm> larry_: I would look at just creating a symlink to the installed 'so' file to the file your program is expecting
<socomm> larry_: this has worked for me 8 times out of 10
<larry_> Package `pastebinit' is not installed.
<larry_> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files
<socomm> larry_: thats probably what I would have tried before spending 20 minutes pasting random commands into the terminal
<bekks> larry_: Then install it.
<llutz> socomm: but he still refuses to give the dpkg output so that one can give him the correct "ln-command"...
<socomm> llutz: his problem
<Guest9697> i have recently purchased a motherboard(ga-p75-d3p ) which have uefi....i have installed ubuntu 12.10 on this successfully but it can not boot for some reason. I have two SATA HDD(500gb and 1 tb).    any help?)
<larry_> i can't find the file on my syatem. i have it on a memory stick
<bekks> larry_: Which file?
<socomm> wildwind: thanks for the help, I'm just gonna find a work around for this problem, don't feel like spending more time on it to make it work within upstart
<larry_> bekks,  the file is installed, but somewhere different to where photo print is hard coded to look for it
<Guest9697> i have recently purchased a motherboard(ga-p75-d3p ) which have uefi....i have installed ubuntu 12.10 on this successfully but it can not boot for some reason. I have two SATA HDD(500gb and 1 tb).    any help?)
<socomm> larry_: huh?
<bekks> larry_: WHICH file...?
<larry_> gutenprint
<bekks> larry_: And why dont you install pastebinit?
<wildwind> socomm: OK
<bekks> larry_: "gutenprint" is a package, not a single file.
<escott> Guest9697, efi is a pain. are you booting efi or bios?
<Squarepy> Guest9697, I would try a live usb and then boot-repair in efi mode
<Guest9697> i think efi....how to change that?
<Squarepy> worked for me
<Guest9697> <Squarepy> how to do that?
<larry_> bekks the single file it wants is libgutenprint.so.2
<larry_> which i have
<Guest9697> escott:i think efi....how to change that?
<bekks> larry_: Why dont you install pastebinit?
<escott> Guest9697, usually in the bios
<Guest9697> <Squarepy> how to do that?
<escott> Guest9697, one common problem is to boot the hard drives bios, but the usb sticks efi
<Squarepy> well install boot-repair within the live usb OS then let it reinstall grub on the right HD, EFI mode enabled
<larry_> this is first time i heard of it. just wanted a simple system that could print
<llutz> larry_: output of command "locate libgutenprint.so.2" is?
<bekks> larry_: And you were asked to pastebin some output. Why dont you install pastebinit then, to do so?
<Guest9697> usb booting is ok(i'm in that roight now) ....but after installing the system cant load
<Guest9697> escott:usb booting is ok(i'm in that roight now) ....but after installing the system cant load
<escott> Guest9697, i get that the usb boots, but it is a efi usb boot or a bios usb boot
<larry_> because i am on dialup, and things are not so easy
<escott> Guest9697, the efi system can emulate a bios boot and may do different things for different boot devices
<Guest9697> escott:   how to check that?
<bekks> larry_: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" IS easy, and it is a small package.
<escott> Guest9697, which confuses the installer which doesn't realize that an installed system boots differently from the way the installer booted
<larry_> i put it onpaste bin for you it is here as i said before http://pastebin.com/Uzmfz1N8
<llutz> larry_: its not
<llutz> larry_: output of command "locate libgutenprint.so.2" is?
<Guest9697> escott: and i have twd hdd......is it cresating the problem?
<llutz> larry_: please stop waisting our time, if you want help please do what you're told to do and give the information we need
<escott> Guest9697, maybe. did you enable any intel raid?
<Guest9697> escott: NOPE
<larry_> llutz,  there is no output for that command
<escott> larry_, run "updatedb" then try it again
<llutz> larry_: sudo updatedb, then again please
<larry_> but it taked a lot of time to work my way from screen to screen on this
<larry_> response is updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<escott> larry_, i left out the "sudo" needs to be "sudo updatedb"
<larry_> ok
<scott_w> yo, does anyone have any experience with the apple magic mouse + ubuntu?
<scott_w> i'm assuming i'd need a bluetooth adapter for it
<larry_> still does nothing from the locate command
<llutz> larry_: maybe this works  "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.3 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.2"  then try running photoprint again
<wildwind> larry_: show apt-cache policy libgutenprint2
<llutz> libgutenprint2 comes with /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.3  now, not .2
<scott_w> basically, i'm thinking of getting my mum one, but i'd like to know if it works before splashing the cash
<larry_> that wont help the filee libgutenprint is NOT in the usr/lib directory
<wildwind> llutz: oh sorry
<llutz> wildwind: i just realized that looking at ubuntus packagelist
<larry_> which is why I asked on Monday how to copy a file into the lib directory
<llutz> larry_: where did you get the file from?
<larry_> my 10.1 system
<wildwind> llutz: but wait on quantal photoprint depends on libgutenprint2
<llutz> wildwind: seems to be a bug in photoprint
<larry_> my belief was if i could copythe file into the usr/lib directory it might work
<bekks> larry_: And currently you are on 12.04?
<larry_> yes it is, photoprint is hard coded to look for the file in the one place
<llutz> larry_: try it: sudo /media/whereveryourusbis/libgutenprint.so.2   /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/"
<sudipta> escott:hi ......the usb is booting in uefi mode...just checked
<llutz> larry_: its not, its looking for the WRONG file
<larry_> i am building anew machine with winxp and ubuntu. i chose toinstall 12.04 and i think that was amistake
<escott> sudipta, how about the hard drives?
<bekks> XP was the mistake, thats not supported anymore ;)
<sudipta> escott, did not checked
<sudipta> escott:
<llutz> photoprint depends on libgutenprint2 (>= 5.2.7) but wants libgutenprint.so.2  which is not part of that package
<larry_> i can't find the libgutenprint.so.2/3 on the 12.04 machine, neither can locate
<sudipta> escott: do u think booting from dvd will help?
<llutz> larry_: try it: "sudo cp /media/whereveryourusbis/libgutenprint.so.2   /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/"
<larry_> literally type in wherever yourusbis ???
<llutz> larry_: you need to mount your usb with that file before and replace the /media/... path
<wildwind> llutz, larry_: on my (almost) clean 12.10 photoprint installed and started OK, requiring only /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.2
<llutz> wildwind: dpkg -S  /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.2
<wildwind> llutz: libgutenprint2: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.2
<sudipta> escott: do u think booting from dvd will help?
<llutz> wildwind: odd, why isn't it in the file list of the package, is it just a symlink?
<larry_> llutz,  this is going to take me a while to type
<escott> sudipta, without knowing the actual cause its hard to say
<wildwind> or when it tries to load lib, maybe when actually printing?
<sudipta> escott, wait thene be back after a reboot
<larry_> wildwind,  I know what it wants, I dont know how to give that
<wildwind> larry_: when your photoprint fails, on start?
<larry_> the worst thing is i cant have both screens up atthe same time so i can copy
<larry_> it wont run, error is it cant find gutenprint
<llutz> wildwind: ls -l /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.2
<wildwind> llutz:  /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.2 -> libgutenprint.so.2.1.0
<sheikhmak> hey guys, I have this laptop that I sort of use like a server with GUI, But I'm fed up of unity, it is abysmally slow. any quick and dirty ui. I'm even using unity 2d btw with compiz off
<auronandace> !lubuntu | sheikhmak
<ubottu> sheikhmak: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<llutz> wildwind: ah, they changed it back to so.2 in quantal, so more a libgutenprint-gub
<llutz> bugg
<wildwind> larry_: try apt-get purge photoprint libgutenprint2, then apt-get install photoprint
<llutz>  http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/precise/i386/libgutenprint2/filelist
<Sivik> what is the best way to convert a video from mkv to avi?  the ways I have been trying either speed the fps up or kill the arudio
<Sivik> audio*
<sheikhmak> auronandace thx
<wildwind> Sivik: try HandBrake
<Sivik> wildwind, i will if this ffmpeg doesn't work.
<larry_> llutz, wildwind  response was cp: cannot stat `/media/IF58-70D4/libgutenprint.so.2': No such file or directory
<larry_> larry@larry-O-E-M:~$
<larry_> will try letter O
<wildwind> larry_: try apt-get purge photoprint libgutenprint2, then apt-get install photoprint
<myhero> i want to report  bug....how to do it ?
<llutz> wildwind: that won't help if photoprint really wants libgutenprint.so.2", which is not part of libgutenprint2 in precise  http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/precise/i386/libgutenprint2/filelist
<jrib> !bug | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wildwind> larry_: are you on precise?
<larry_> yes 12.04  and it is a mess
<myhero> jrib: 12.10 ubuntu live usb is not booting at all on HP Pavilion g6 series laptop.....however same usb is working fine on other dell laptop !
<llutz> larry_:  "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.3 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.2"  then try running photoprint again
<ReAzem> My samba passwords don't sync with the unix ones... What could be causing this? I have the option enabled in smb.conf
<larry_> there is no i386 file in usr/lib
<babak> anybody here?
<babak> question about pptp
<wildwind> llutz, larry_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/photoprint/+bug/971415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260849 in photoprint (Ubuntu Intrepid) "duplicate for #971415 photoprint is missing libgutenprint.so.2" [High,Confirmed]
<llutz> larry_: "ls -l /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.3"
<babak> help! F1 F1
<myhero> jrib: is that a bug ? at all ?
<llutz> wildwind: thats amd64 but seem to apply to i386 too
<Rob1337> I recently installed Ubuntu 12.10, and when using wireless my internet is much slower and less stable than it should be. around 1mb/s rather than the 20mb/s i normally get. My wireless card is a Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter. How do I fix this?
<larry_> thanks, i have found the file
<DJones> babak: You haven't asked your question yet, so people don't know if they can help
<DJones> !ask | babak
<ubottu> babak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Catbuntu> ohai
<danley> Rob1337, did you check your signal levels? sometimes 5GHz make problems for me because the signal goes a lot worse through walls and stuff.
<myhero> jrib: and when 12.10 installed on system.....wifi is still not working with broadcom wifi card
<larry_> this will take me some time to type.. but now you have found the file hopefully it eill work soon as i rename it
<Rob1337> How do I check signal levels?
<babak> MPPE required but not available" thats my problem i can't connect to pptp server with encryption and mschap2
<myhero> jrib: there was probelms with broadcom cards before also....
<llutz> larry_: you don't rename it, create a symlink!
<babak> I use ubuntu 12.04 lts and it is updatet!
<danley> Rob1337, the easiest way I'm aware is to type "iwconfig" in the command lien
<wildwind> larry_: reason to upgrade, if we forget about your dialup for a second :)
<escott> llutz, patience of a saint
<babak> uname -a==>3.2.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 15 10:48:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Rob1337> danley: "Frequency:2.437 GHz"
<danley> and signal level?
<jrib> myhero: sorry, I can't help right now
<myhero> jrib: np
<Rob1337> danley:  Signal level=-55 dBm
<danley> hmm, that should be fine.
<Rob1337> My computer is dual-booted, and internet works fine in windows 7. whatever it is, it's related to ubuntu.
<danley> I assume you don't get lots of missed beacons, invalid packets and stuff
<myhero> anyone with help n ftp ? i installed vsftpd and can dwnload files from it to mobile over wifi but cant upload files to daemon ? and its fast then openssh-server tranfer speeds....is ftp faster than ssh ?
<myhero> on
<danley> Rob1337, have you tried this: http://pleph.appspot.com/init/posts/view/2657865 ?
<Rob1337> danley: here's a pastebin of iwconfig http://pastebin.com/6Vpe4dzg and I will check out that now
<escott> myhero, it doesnt encrypt which might slow down a weakly powered device like a phone
<wildwind> myhero: any errors on upload?
<myhero> escott: hmm...ok....but y i m not able to upload to ftp ? when download is quick
<myhero> wildwind: yes.....downloading is fine on ftp but uploading isn't happening at all....anything with settings in vsftpd.conf ?
<Noskcaj> ERMAGERD Floodbot 2 is gone
<myhero> escott: what if i don't excrypt over ssh ? is that allowed ?
<wildwind> myhero: what client in your phone says when you try to uload?
<larry_> llutz,  i typed this in as you asked  sudo ln -s usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.3 usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.2
<escott> myhero, its rather non-standard and also weakens your ssh server (because they share the same set of protocols)
<Rob1337> K, danley, I will reboot and see how things are
<wildwind> myhero: also check logs on server
<babak> کسی اینجا هست کمک کنه!
<larry_> llutz,  and got this ln: failed to create symbolic link `usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint.so.2': No such file or directory
<myhero> wildwind: 1min....i'll upload again and return with error msg...btw its file expert app on android 2.3.6 gingerbread
<escott> larry_, you need a "/" in front of "usr/lib...
<larry_> thanks escott
<myhero> wildwind: how to check logs and 1 more problem.....i typed ftp in terminal and there was ftp> then i tried to mkdir ~/Desktop/something but it said permission denied....y ?
<babak> F1-help
<bobo37773> Possible to pipe rtmpdump to smplayer instead of mplayer??
<wildwind> larry_: see last comment here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/photoprint/+bug/260849 and double-check
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260849 in photoprint (Ubuntu Intrepid) "photoprint is missing libgutenprint.so.2" [High,Confirmed]
<larry_> IT works  :)
<wildwind> myhero: ftp doesn't know ~
<babak> I am using ubutnu 12.04 and I have problem with PPTP VPN
<larry_> wildwind,  i found that a week ago, but it did not help
<bekks> myhero: "ftp" starts a ftp shell.
<Rob1337> danley, I did as instructed in the link you sent, wireless connection is still slow
<Sivik> i'm not seeing an option in handbrake to convert to avi
<Sivik> mkv or mp4 are my only options
<myhero> wildwind: i also tried ftp> mkdir /home/user/Desktop/dir again permission denied bekks
<babak> MPPE required, but MS-CHAP[v2] auth not performed. ===> what is the problem?!
<wildwind> myhero: connect to your ftp server from laptop or from server itself and try to upload
<danley> Rob1337, you even did the modprobe part?
<bekks> myhero: Thats not how mkdir works in ftp.
<wildwind> myhero: do it with default file manager
<babak> pppd version 2.4.5
<myhero> bekks: what am i doing wrong ? and whats the orrect way ?
<myhero> correct*
<danley> after the restart, that is Rob1337
<llutz> larry_: you missed the leading /
<babak> filename:       /lib/modules/3.2.0-34-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ppp/ppp_mppe.ko
<babak> version:        1.0.2
<babak> alias:          ppp-compress-18
<babak> license:        Dual BSD/GPL
<babak> description:    Point-to-Point Protocol Microsoft Point-to-Point Encryption support
<babak> author:         Frank Cusack <fcusack@fcusack.com>
<babak> srcversion:     6A5CE8D947D7C37F9EBE4B7
<larry_> thanks llutz
<babak> depends:
<babak> intree:         Y
<babak> vermagic:       3.2.0-34-generic SMP mod_unload modversions
<FloodBot1> babak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> myhero: create the directory using your file manager.
<Rob1337> oh, it said "reboot or run these commands" for the last for commands there, so I just rebooted. Should I run those 4 commands now?
<myhero> bekks: but mkdir ommand is also given in ftp....so how to use it ?
<larry_> llutz,  it would help alot if i could cut and paste from one application to another
<danley> you can try. if that doesn't help I'm not sure what causes the problem.
<larry_> but xchat wont allow it
<llutz> larry_: well, xchat does that fine here
<larry_> so i have  type it all in, and change screens between each  app
<escott> larry_, there are two cut buffers in linux. highlighting is sufficient to get something in the first buffer
<myhero> bekks: also i learned ftp and ssh but what about ftps ? same method or anything different and plz name any daemon for ftps
<Rob1337> danley, do i need to reboot now?
<escott> larry_, you can then paste with either middle click or for some applications a standard paste operations
<myhero> wildwind: ^^
<danley> after those 4 commands? no
<escott> myhero, ftps is going to be just as slow as sftp
<Rob1337> k. i'll disconnect lan cable and try a speedtest again then.
<wildwind> larry_: ls -la /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgutenprint*
<myhero> escott: ftp is fast but sftp is very slow
<danley> Rob1337, the network card tiself sets the speed to 1mbps, so it thinks the connection can't handle more
<llutz> myhero: ftps is ftp over ssl, i.e vsftpd can be used as server
<larry_> thanks for that tip escott  never knew it and it is not intuitive as i have never used the middle button before
<escott> myhero, yes.. because of the encryption and the slow processor in your phone
<dante123> hi all, ran updates yesterday and now cannot login to default unity.....login loop....only using gnome classic or another window manager will get me into gui...otherwise I get kicked back out to login screen HELP
<myhero> llutz: how to configure vsftpd for ssl ?
<dante123> I think it is a graphics issue....any suggestions?
<roasted> hello!
<tux-world> after create live from ubuntu i getting this error and live could not up in VmWare : http://upcity.ir/images/87450719236957894657.png
<Rob1337> danny, lol, it's like it half worked. i got 7mb/s, which is better than the 1 or 2 mb/s i have been getting, but not near the 20 mb/s i should be getting
<larry_> did that wildwind
<escott> myhero, you are driving me crazy. why would you ask about ftps when your complaint is slow transfers
<roasted> Still unable to shut down without needing root :(
<larry_> but have aleady tested photoprint and it now runs
<myhero> escott: i want to learn :)
<llutz> myhero: http://beginlinux.com/server_training/ftp-server/990-secure-ftp-with-ssl-and-ubuntu-804
<llutz> myhero: should be still the same even it the howto is old
<danley> at least something. some say you can use mad-wifi to increase the speed on atheros cards, but I don't own one so never tried it
<plk_> hi
<wildwind> myhero: do you really need it? it will encrypt, by the same phone cpu
<dante123> if I start say Google chrome or Steam client for linux....get kicked back out to login screen
<danley> so http://madwifi-project.org/ is the last thing I can suggest
<danley> other than that I'm clueless as well
<Rob1337> danley, tested again, something like 0.15 mb/s... -_-
<wildwind> larry_: show
<myhero> wildwind: i wanted to tranfer some file yesterday so i did it for the 1st time in my life...sftp ssh etc it was pain in start but its not then a minute now....so i wanna learn all variants :) but nothing serious work now maybe something in future
<roasted> I don't understand. I have "jason ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown" in my sudoers file, yet Jason still cannot power the system off without being root. Is this line incorrect??
<Sivik> wildwind, handbrake no longer supports avi
<wildwind> myhero: then read guides and experiment
<danley> maybe state your problem again here and someone else will pick it up, Rob1337. I don't know anything else...
<myhero> wildwind: yea...just guide me to easy understandable good guides :0
<myhero> :)
<plk_> i'm trying to install backtrack based on ubuntu 10.04, but it freezes when it says "Checking battery state [OK]"
<myhero> llutz: thnx
<llutz> !backtrack | plk_
<ubottu> plk_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<wildwind> Sivik: oh, didn't know that
<lurk1> hey all, I have 4 desktops, but want to have 9. What can I do? I din't find anything in the system settings
<phobosz> Hello, I develop with c++ under ubuntu/linux mint with codeblocks and latetly I have been trying to import projects from visual studio 2012.. sadly it's a pain in the ass, importing whole projects isn't working and copy&paste the files is also a pain because the compiler under codeblocks has always something to nag about! Is there a better IDE for c++ for linux that can handle this better?
<dante123> hi all, ran updates yesterday and now cannot login to default unity.....login loop....only using gnome classic or another window manager will get me into gui...otherwise I get kicked back out to login screen HELP
<dante123> some apps will also kick me back to login screen.  Any suggestions?
<emx> is wuala available on 12.10?
<myhero> how to connect 2 comps. or 2 devices with router and transfer files both ways ?
<Rob1337> Ok. If there's anyone else around who can help: When in windows 7, or connected with a LAN cable in Ubuntu 12.10, my internet speeds are about 20mb/s. when connected via wireless in 12.10 though, speeds are unstable and average around 1 or 2 mb/s. My laptop in a Gateway NV53a and the wireless card is an Atheros AR9287.
<wildwind> Sivik: then ffmpeg or mencoder or avidemux (GUI). It's all using ffmpeg lib
<wildwind> lurk1: quantal?
<lurk1> wildwind: what does this mean? i have ubuntu 12.10
<emx> Rob1337, how far are you from your access point?
<wildwind> lurk1: It is Quantal Quetzal
<Rob1337> Not sure exactly, I live in a basement apartment and the landlord upstairs provides the internet. I get the full 20 mb/s with wireless in windows 7 though, so I'm pretty sure the problem is with Ubuntu, not the connection itself.
<lurk1> wildwind: ok, so what can i do? A shortcut, that should change to dekstop Nr. 5 and up does not work. Where can I add Desktops?
<talis62> hello everyone!
<llutz> roasted: did you add that line to the _end_ of the sudoers-file?
<lurk1> hej talis62!
<talis62> hey lurk1
<wildwind> lurk1: There are little settings (for simplicity). Install compizconfig-settings-manager but use it with caution.
<myhero> llutz: escott wildwind how to connect 2 laptops using router and transfer files both ways ?
<prashant_123456> how to change splash screen in ubuntu 12.04
<lurk1> ok, thx wildwind! i'll try
<escott> myhero, why would the router come into it?
<llutz> myhero: samba, nfs, sshfs, sftp, scp, ftp, ftps, netcat, ....
<phobosz> Noone has an idea for me?
<myhero> llutz: means server/client model ?? or there is any other way ?
<ElixirVitae> Hi~
<Rob1337> k, i'm out for now. i'll see if askubuntu or anyone else here has any ideas in a little bit.
<myhero> escott: i have a wifi router now but previously i had a router with 1 usb and 1 eth port and may times i had big files to transfer found myself helpless in doing so with router :(
<ecart> seednode
<ecart> hello
<ecart> there?
<myhero> escott: ppl ask me and its embarassing when they rely upon me and i have to say NO :(
<wildwind> myhero: you can start reading from here http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<myhero> wildwind: thnx
<emx> can i install a .deb file?
<ecart> o.o
<yhw> Hello YBook
<ecart> emx yes, you can!
<myhero> how to print current session ? or save it ?
<Viralfrost> emx 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<myhero> wildwind: escott llutz ^^
<JohnGalt> test
<u01010> I have problem with pptp
<lurk1> wildwind: thanks, works perfekt!
<myhero> sudo -E -G -i *.deb is what i do
<wildwind> myhero: try Ctrl+A, Ctrl+C, paste to gedit
<myhero> wildwind: any command ?
<Freeaqingme> hi. I'm trying to configure dhcp + ddns (through bind9). Problem I have is that a clients hostname is clientname.vlan.example.com, and the dns entry added is clientname.vlan.example.com.example.com , How can I prevent the entire fqdn getting prefixed?
<emx> Viralfrost, thanks
<wildwind> myhero: are you in xchat?
<myhero> wildwind: i generally use irssi but currently i m on webchat in firefox
<wildwind> well firefox can print and save
<myhero> i tried but its only printing page but not text witnin
<myhero> within*
<JohnGalt> test
<wildwind> myhero: then >> try Ctrl+A, Ctrl+C, paste to gedit
<myhero> thats manual....anyways np
<emx> Viralfrost, is the package installed at a special path or is it integrated in the system like any other package? can i remove it again? do i need the original .deb file for that?
<prawnsalad> myhero: which webchat are you using?
<myhero> prawnsalad: webchat.freenode.net in firefox
<myhero> wildwind: wifi is not working on any versions of ubuntu......HP Pavilion G6 series laptop with Broadcom wifi card
<Viralfrost> emx, it should be installed in the regular system information /usr/bin or /usr/sbin i think, not sure about removing it, probably can do it from synaptic?
<myhero> wildwind: i mean i have tested it on 11.10 12.04 12.04.1 and 12.10 but its working fine in win7
<IdleOne> !broadcom | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<myhero> IdleOne: yea BCM 4313 i think so
<IdleOne> myhero: follow that link, it should explain how to proceed
<bekks> !ir > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<myhero> IdleOne: yea...i tried my before...hope it works this time...it will be good for me and if any error then will reutrn with them...
<myhero> many*
<Lawliet9> Salut
<JohnGalt> bonjour
<Lawliet9> Il y a des français par ici ?
<JohnGalt> oui
<JohnGalt> ca va
<DJones> !fr | Lawliet9
<ubottu> Lawliet9: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JohnGalt> merde
<Lawliet9> Salut JohnGalt on m'a envoyé un message disant que le canal est en anglais uniquement.
<Lawliet9> Sa craint !
<aaas> is there an nfs browser/ commandthat can browse the network  I just want to be able to see what servers have shares using 'nfs://' sort of like how xbmc does it
<bekks> aaas: No, there isnt.
<aaas> bekks any idea how xbmc does it?
<bekks> aaas: I never used xbmc.
<aaas> bekks well or natilus or any of the other file managers
<bekks> aaas: You could try connecting to each server, and analyse trhe RPC messages.
<aaas> bekks yeah there has to be an easier way... all the file managers have this feature it would be strange to have have a cli way of doing it
<bekks> aaas: There is no easier way, since NFSdoes not advertise itself.
<aaas> bekks hmmm... yeah maybe it would take a script, but it must be possible
<bekks> aaas: Itr is possible, but not with a predefined command.
<Macuser> Does Ubuntu come pre-installed with the Java JDK and JRE?
<aaas> bekks not even with a long one? ;)
<bekks> aaas: Nope. Only with a self-written script :)
<Phaba> hello guys, im wondering what logging system i can use to try and figure out why i get random lags on ubuntu, generally its smooth but its gets laggy wondering if its a specific library or function call or a specific application or my general env
<lorenx> hi all. i have a custom kernel running and i've just install the nvidia-current package. but apt-get gives me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1419541
<lorenx> can someone give me an hint to investigate please?
<escott> Phaba, what apps are you using when it starts to lag
<wildwind> Phaba: video driver is the problem,  most frequently
<bekks> lorenx: I cant see an error in your paste.
<lorenx> bekks: lines 37 and 38 ;)
<bekks> lorenx: Ah. I got it. Minimal headers are not enough.
<Phaba> escott, nothing in particular perhaps chronium, but could be switching between any 2 programs or browsing folders, anything really. wildwind, what can be done about it?? i have the vendor driver
<lorenx> bekks: excuse me, could you explin me better please? :)
<bekks> lorenx: Seems like you do not have a full set of kernel headers.
<escott> Phaba, next time check the output of "free -m" and see if you are using swap
<Phaba> i am
<lorenx> bekks: i don't know, i've just compiled my custom kernel...
<Phaba> i have small ram anyway but my swap isnt full
<lorenx> what do i need more
<Phaba> 1gb ram, swap is same
<heoyea> MeanEYE: fresh install, humm hope u learn ur lesson lols
<Phaba> but ram is like 90% used, swap is 60
<escott> Phaba, when you alt-tab the first application has to be written to disk so the second can be read back to ram. that will introduce a lag. go spend $25 to buy yourself some more ram
<Phaba> escott, okay makes sense, ty
<asido> any danish people here? what does "sikkehed" means? :)
<Phaba> escott, is there anything that will cause ubuntu to progressively slow down?
<escott> Phaba, a memory leak will slowly fill the memory causing more and more time to be spent swapping stuff out
<Phaba> how would i find it? i have valgrind
<escott> Phaba, valgrind program... but I would not attempt that on an underpowered system
<lorenx> bekks: do i just need to pass kernel_headers too to make-kpkg?
<DrGrov> Evening. I am running 10.04 and experiencing some strange icon issues with KDE 4.x. It seems like the icons do not change completely in every program even though I am using the default KDE icons pack.
<DrGrov> I changed the icons various times and tried again but always the same issue. Especially looks strange within LibreOffice, makes it very hard to see anything.
<Phaba> escott, yeh, no; i wouldnt know where to start with valgrind, ill just use system monitor to close processes with high ram usage. out of curiosity, would i have to valgrind everything in my ps aux output??
<Phaba> to find out if some app / daemon has a memory leak
<escott> Phaba, running valgrind on everything is going to be a mess
<trism> lorenx: packages from make-kpkg are a bit strange in that they will create links to the source directory unless it is not present when the kernel is installed, so if you built the image/header packages, installed them and then removed the source directory you might have trouble
<escott> Phaba, your system has too little ram. just buy some more
<trism> lorenx: or the problem I often have is that I build the kernel on a separate partition that may not be mounted when nvidia builds the module
<Phaba> okay, i plan on upgrading to some serious hardware soon but im just curious as how i'd find if i am currently running something with a memory leak, i suppose eventually it'll kill any PC
<DrGrov> My second question is that is how do I change the various official repos of 10.04 to some international ones? Seems like the Finnish ones are down and I can not get any updates. Any easy way to keep a good sources list?
<yeats> Phaba: you should try using Xubuntu/Lubuntu IMHO
<Phaba> i have lubuntu
<yeats> Phaba: oh - you're using lubuntu now?
<Phaba> and gnome 2d
<yeats> Phaba: 1GB should be fine for lubuntu
<Phaba> right now im on unity but on lubuntu its the same, i think chronium just steals to much ram
<escott> Phaba, programs under valgrind are substantially slower. painfully slower. its not something you just run a program with
<Phaba> either that or i have a memory leak, i rarely re-boot
<lorenx> trism: i'm not sure to be able to follow you :D ... i'm just going to try something... thanks ;)
<Phaba> escott, i was wondering if it were possible to run each program in series not concurrent
<Phaba> so i could just tick them off 1 by 1
<MadsRC> Hi guys! I ran into some wierd permission problem. I've got 2 disks pooled into one directory with aufs in say /mnt/storage. But for some reason I can't create new files in it, unless I'm root... Permissions for /mnt/storage is 770 (rwxrwx---) myuser users
<MadsRC> Can anyone help me with that?
<trism> lorenx: oh wait, I know what the problem is, that was 295 nvidia right? (I lost the pastebin)
<yeats> Phaba: 1) open a terminal and type 'top' 2) open each program you normally use in turn and check top for memory use/swapping
<trism> lorenx: you need to get 304.xx from the x-updates ppa (or elsewhere) if you want to use a 3.5 kernel
<escott> MadsRC, what does "touch /mnt/storage" say
<MadsRC> escott, that gives no output
<trism> lorenx: also of note, linux-lts-backport-quantal is in 12.04 already so you may not need to build your own if you can use the default config
<escott> MadsRC, then it created the fie
<Phaba> yeats, cheers, is there a way to get 'top' to order in ram usage instead of cpu?
<wildwind> DrGrov: show your current sources.list
<escott> MadsRC, sorry "touch /mnt/Storage/test"
<MadsRC> Sorry, I waswrong, The permission error is within a directory in /mnt/storage, say /mnt/storage/deluge
<MadsRC> touch /mnt/storage/deluge returns apermission error
<Phaba> .ruby.bin has 11% of my ram?? :/
<wildwind> Phaba: Shift+'>'
<Phaba> i dont even program in ruby, something is calling it alot??
<MadsRC> and that folder is 775 anotheruser groupthatmyuserispartof
<notk0> hello
<notk0> I have installed ncurses but there is no shared libary
<notk0> that is found
<escott> MadsRC, verify that your user is in that group with "groups"
<notk0> libncurses.so.5 => not found
<notk0> from ldd
<Phaba> wildwind, thanks, .ruby.bin is using the most though ive never used it personally, chrome is second with 2 threads running 7% each which is standard i guess
<wildwind> Phaba: or better Shift+'<' 4 times, if your'e looking for mem leaks
<MadsRC> what is "groups" supposed to output?
<escott> MadsRC, the groups you are a member of
<MadsRC> doesn't output thegroup, though /etc/group lists me as being in it
<escott> MadsRC, when did you add yourself to the group and how
<MadsRC> 10 minutesago, with usermod something... lemme find the string
<escott> MadsRC, logout and log back in
<MadsRC> now it showsthe right groups!
<escott> MadsRC, group membership and environment variables often take a logout
<MadsRC> escott, Thank you :) Now I just need to get deluge to accept me adding the ubuntu torrent... For some reason it gives permission error when adding it, even though it is owner of the whole /mnt/storage/deluge/ folder. Maybe the deluge user just need to login and logout
<escott> MadsRC, i bet you own the file in the deluge folder. you need to setgid on the deluge folder
<MadsRC> escott, I use the deluge webui to add the ubuntu torrent, so it should be owned by the deluge user
<Shirakawasuna> I'm running into an issue with backlight brightness on a new laptop - lenovo ideapad s300. It uses Intel GMA graphics, specifically '2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)' (intel i915). My issue is this: I can't turn the brightness up to the max that I can in windows 8 - it hits ~half max brightness. In /sys/driver/backlight/acpi_0 max_brightness and brightness are both 15 and it's not a
<Shirakawasuna>  matter of hotkeys. It just doesn't, by default, make it possible to turn the brightness up high enough.
<Shirakawasuna> Any ideas on how to work around this? I'm upgrading the kernel right now (default updates) and have been looking at the tweaks here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Backlight
<Shirakawasuna> This is a gift laptop for a relative and I want it to be properly-ubuntuified in advance
<escott> Shirakawasuna, the kernel doesnt think it can go any higher
<Shirakawasuna> yeah
<Shirakawasuna> my plan of attack was to look for BIOS updates just in case (none available), upgrade the kernel (in progress), and mess with those grub kernel settings suggested on the arch wiki
<escott> Shirakawasuna, its a problem with the acpi tables
<DrGrov> wildwind: Yes, will do. Sorry for taking quite some time to answer.
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<DrGrov> wildwind: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1419626/
<TwistTheNeil> hi, if i'm going to securely erase my hdd, would anyone suggest /dev/zero or shred ? or a combo ?
<Shirakawasuna> escott: is there a general approach for troubleshooting that?
<Frederick> guys ive installed ubuntu in a vmware with 1 gb ram but obviusly with the default window manager it is slow as hell do you tihnk 2gb ram can maje the vm oki?>
<escott> Shirakawasuna, there are various acpi options that do things like tell the kernel to lie to the bios and claim it is windows etc...
<JohnGalt> TwistTheNeil: dban
<MadsRC> escott, setgid is done with chown g-s folder right? Doing that, every new file under deluge/ should have the same owner and group right?
<JohnGalt> Frederick: no it's about the gfx card emulation, try to enable 3D
<TwistTheNeil> how long would it take with dban ?
<JohnGalt> TwistTheNeil: days.
<JohnGalt> but that's a secure 7x erase which is CIA proof
<TwistTheNeil> i'm in university and don't have too much time :(
<TwistTheNeil> at most a couple of hours
<JohnGalt> you can set dban to do a less intensive secure erase
<TwistTheNeil> okay
<Frederick> Joah: thanks for the info I will restart virtualbox in some mins and do it
<Frederick> JohnGalt: I mean
<Frederick> *meant
<JohnGalt> yw
<aksjldlakj> I everyone, I currently run a amd64 and I want to install a .deb package that was built for i386 but it is giving me an error when I do "dpkg -i"...saying that package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64) any way around this?
<bobweaver> hello there can someone help he with linking some libs ? like I want link /usr/share/qt5/include  to /usr/include/qt5   and I want to link /usr/share/qt5/plugins -> ../../lib/qt5/plugins  thanks
<JohnGalt> aksjldlakj: download the x64 version
<aksjldlakj> JohnGalt: there is only the i386 verison
<Shirakawasuna> escott: got it. So something like acpi_osi=<whatever I find>?
<JohnGalt> try to build a custom .deb package from source
<TwistTheNeil> JohnGalt, if i dban my disk with a lower secure setting and then /dev/zero it, is that okay?
<aksjldlakj> It's proprietary...it's the Steam client for linux
<JohnGalt> TwistTheNeil: it won't be CIA proof but i guess you'll be fine
<TwistTheNeil> well i don't have anything to be afraid of the cia :D
<TwistTheNeil> thanks JohnGalt!
<JohnGalt> yw
<escott> MadsRC, g+s
<escott> Shirakawasuna, im not sure what the actual kernel commands are. should be lots of debugging acpi tutorials out there
<JohnGalt> aksjldlakj: Valve will release a x64 bit build later
<JohnGalt> aksjldlakj: it's on their blog http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/
<aksjldlakj> JohnGalt: ah ok...thanks
<JohnGalt> aksjldlakj: "We are using a 32-bit version of Linux temporarily and will run on 64-bit Linux later."
<JohnGalt> yw
<DrGrov> wildwind: Is that the sources.list you wanted me to show you? Or did you mean some other sources.list?
<ChogyDan> any suggestions on how to vlog with a webcam to youtube?  I don't really know where to start (the webcam does work, fwiw)
<wildwind> DrGrov: yes show it
<MadsRC> escott, Thank you, that did the setgid right. But deluge still gives me a permission error when I add the ubuntu torrent
<escott> MadsRC, the setgid only affects new files
<DrGrov> wildwind: I gave you the link to you. I will also put the error output on paste.ubuntu.com
<DrGrov> wildwind: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1419626/
<DrGrov> wildwind: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1419654/
<bjrohan> I am in the market for a new laptop in the next month or so. Where is the best place to get recommendations for systems that best work with Ubuntu. My plan is to get the laptop wipe off Windoze and install Ubuntu
<MadsRC> escott, Yes I know, but adding the torrent through the webui uploads the file, and then I get a permission error in /mnt/deluge/incomplete/torrentname - That it can't access the torrent file. Which is a new file.
<escott> MadsRC, what are the permissions of that file
<MadsRC> escott, The uploaded file, or the file that it gives a permission error on?
<escott> MadsRC, the one with the permission error
<MadsRC> It doesn't exist. When I go to the folder in the terminal and do a ls -a there's nothing there
<wildwind> DrGrov: select other country in Application sources setup
<escott> MadsRC, what are the permissions on its parent then
<DrGrov> wildwind: Does that change anything with my 3rd party enabled repos?
<morfeo_81> hi
<MadsRC> The incomplete folder has rwxrwxr-w deluge deluge
<wildwind> DrGrov: no it shouldn't. just official ones
<DrGrov> wildwind: Okay, I will test it out now.
<MadsRC> escott, The incomplete folder has rwxrwxr-w deluge deluge
<morfeo_81> Which is the difference to create new wireless hot spot using "connecnt to new wireles" or use method from system setting and use network...? why if use the second one gave the right ip to a element and the other no?
<MadsRC> escott, and "groups deluge" gives "deluge : deluge" So user deluge is part of group deluge
<morfeo_81> how can create simple hot spot to connect from other device to my localhost server using wireles?
<DrGrov> wildwind: Thanks, that did the trick :)
<wildwind> glad to help
<ActionParsnip> !ics | morfeo_81
<ubottu> morfeo_81: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<morfeo_81> thanks
<Shirakawasuna> escott: would it make sense for this to be related to me using 'legacy' in the BIOS settings, rather than the default UEFI?
<morfeo_81> how can recover data from hard drive corrupted?
<ActionParsnip> morfeo_81: use your backups
<morfeo_81> I try to use photec but prepare file .gpl
<ActionParsnip> morfeo_81: or try foremost in liveCD
<morfeo_81> <ActionParsnip>:unfortunately I don't have backup...The  backup lost
<ActionParsnip> morfeo_81: I suggest you review your backup regime, its not very effective
<abdostar> could someone help me to find a nice conky config with an easy how to install?
<ShadowofReason> Hello, If i download the Ubuntu windows installer will it make my win 8 os dualbootable automaticlly?
<morfeo_81> <ActionParsnip>: I aggre... How can use foremost?
<morfeo_81> <ActionParsnip>: live ubuntu 12.10?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076  abdostar
<abdostar> bazhang: thank you,
<DrGrov> wildwind: You do not by any chance have any solution to my KDE icon issues? :)
<lorenx> trism: i've just compile the new 3.6.9 kernel... do i need nvidia 304.xx anyway?
<lorenx> trism: and what is the linux-lts-backport-quantal thing? :P
<trism> lorenx: yes, 295 doesn't build with 3.5+
<lorenx> but i have to compile the linux-headers.deb right?
<trism> lorenx: if you used make-kpkg you only need kernel_image since it will use the kernel source directory as the headers (assuming you don't delete the source after the build)
<jeroen_> is this a developer channel or also for support?
<jrib> jeroen_: it's dedicated to support
<lorenx> trism: fine. but is the order important? i mean, should i first build the kernel and that install nvidia-304.xx or the opposite?
<lorenx> *then
<jeroen_> good, nice, since I have some problems ..... ;)
<jeroen_> lets see, where shall I start, I have a new Dell all in one, xps 2710...
<trism> lorenx: dkms should rebuilt the module either way, but you can check: dkms status; afterwards to see
<jeroen_> for some reason the installer doesn't recognize the already installed Windows 8. Is that a know issue?
<lorenx> trism: so the error here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1419541/ is due only to the incompatible version right?
<csilk> Hi, It seems that I have no keyboard input in Virtual box on the guest OS's install screen. Any ideas?
<csilk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/226592/no-keyboard-input-in-virtualbox-4-1
<trism> lorenx: that is my guess, I know that I had to upgrade nvidia-current when I started using the lts-backport-quantal kernel (you could check make.log as suggested, but unfortunately the output is usually terrible for nvidia, so probably not helpful)
<jeroen_> and likely related.. the sd card cache is now disabled. I needed to remove the raid support to install ubuntu in the first place..
<lorenx> trism: ok, thanks a lot for your help ;) i'm going to try...
<jeroen_> perhaps I shouldn't have done that
<ShadowofReason> will the wibu.exe install ubuntu as an second OS ? ... So both Operating Systems ( Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.10 ) would be dual bootable ?
<livingdaylight> usr13, hi there
<elena-IK> can anyone explain what exactly the sshfs option sshfs_sync "synchronous writes" does?
<bazhang> ShadowofReason, more of a test run/trial. not a true dual boot
<guntbert> !enter | jeroen_ it easier to see what you need
<ubottu> jeroen_ it easier to see what you need: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> elena-IK, what does manpages.ubuntu.com say about that
<elena-IK> bazhang: man says "synchronous writes" and nothing more. that is why I'm asking. manpages.ubuntu.com says timeout
<jeroen_> ubutto: sorry I have a 27" screen now, it is one line here..
<bazhang> jeroen_, ubottu is a bot
<guntbert> jeroen_: no, you misunderstood - say what you have to say in one "take" - if you make several separate statements it is harder to follow
<Krambiorix> hi guys, does anyone know a remote control app for the iphone to use with Libreoffice impress on ubuntu??
<gr1m> fuck america!
<gr1m> lololol
<gr1m> trololo
<FloodBot1> gr1m: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> jeroen_: one "line" can have up to 250 characters
<ShayanneBanana> shanel12333
<jeroen_> guntbert: indeed, personally I don't like the long lines with multiple questions in one sentence..
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/sshfs.1.html   works fine here elena-IK
<bazhang> jeroen_, its impossible to read the way you put it
<guntbert> jeroen_: in that case stick to one problem at a time :)
<lorenx> trism: excuse me, one last thing... "apt-cache search nvidia-current" gives me nvidia-experimental-304 and nvidia-experimental-310 also... can i safely install one of them?
<elena-IK> bazhang: works here now to. but it doesn't say more than "synchronous writes", either :)
<jeroen_> yes let's do one at a time: first problem, Windows 8 doesn't boot anymore
<jeroen_> since the installer didn't recognize it...
<jeroen_> Is that common or just my setup?
<bazhang> jeroen_, please STOP with the enter key
<ShadowofReason> @bazhang .. so i still have to install it the old fashion way?
<bazhang> ShadowofReason, for a true dual boot? Yes
<ShadowofReason> @bazhang . okay , will do it.
<ElixirVitae> Does KDE integrate well into vanilla Ubuntu?
<pix3l> no
<ElixirVitae> I want to try KDE to complete my DE tour, and wonder if it will be okay if I just add KDE package as I've done with openbox lxde and xcfe
<ElixirVitae> *xfce
<bazhang> ElixirVitae, you mean kde apps?
<pix3l> for that usage it will be ok
<bazhang> ElixirVitae, sure it does
<ElixirVitae> Nope, KDE as DE.
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop package
<csilk> Hi, It seems that I have no keyboard input in Virtual box on the guest OS's install screen. Any ideas?
<pix3l> but if you want kde as your main desktop, go for another distribution
<csilk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/226592/no-keyboard-input-in-virtualbox-4-1
<ElixirVitae> From what I understand, KDE comes with its own "motherload"
<bazhang> pix3l, thats just not necessary nor helpful advice
<ActionParsnip> csilk: did you enable keyboard in the options of the virtual system?
<pix3l> ok, I'm out
<SushiDude> Is there anyway I can check if I have something installed from backports?
<ElixirVitae> I want to try and decide.
<csilk> ActionParsnip, I don't see a setting for the keyboard?
<csilk> ActionParsnip, Are you talking about a setting in virtualbox?
<lorenx> trism: excuse me, one last thing... "apt-cache search nvidia-current" gives me nvidia-experimental-304 and nvidia-experimental-310 also... can i safely install one of them?
<ActionParsnip> csilk: yes, you'll need to power it off to make changes
<ActionParsnip> csilk: also try left ctrl or somesuch
<ActionParsnip> csilk: also, ask in #vbox
<Shanel12333> who wants o talk
<csilk> ActionParsnip, I can't find the setting you're refering too. Also, the keyboard works at the first screen that virtualbox shows (press F12 for boot options) but then stops working on the install screen of the guest OS
<trism> lorenx: you can, absolutely
<ShayanneBanana> who would like to talk
<trism> lorenx: if you have any others installed I would purge those first
<bazhang> !ot | ShayanneBanana
<ubottu> ShayanneBanana: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lorenx> trism: yes, i purged nvidia-current. which one would you suggest, 304 or 310?
<NiaM> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<abdostar> could someone help me to install this conky theme (as I am new) http://conky.pitstop.free.fr/wiki/index.php5?title=File:11-2-mrpeachy-2.jpg
<bazhang> abdostar, simply use the conky guide I gave you? did you read it at all?
<trism> lorenx: haven't tried 310 yet myself, I am using 304.64 from x-updates ppa, (but I was using 304.48 (which is nvidia-experimental-304) previously without issues)
<abdostar> bazhang: yes I did, but this file seems different from what was explained, or at least that what seems to me
<lorenx> trism: let's live on the edge, let's try the 310 one ;) thanks!
<emes> I've been noticing that my composting is slow. I have an ivy bridge laptop with intel graphics. how can I make sure the right driver is being used?
<ActionParsnip> emes: sudo lshw -C display      if it's unclaimed, then that's why
<livingdaylight>  I've broken X and at prompt in safe mode... I've attached external hd but can't seem to cd to it
<emes> ActionParsnip: doesn't say unclaimed
<jeroen_> please can anyone point me out how I add Windows 8 back to the boot options?
<Ray2> I have Ubuntu-10.04 installed on sda1 and another o/s on sdb5...I want to open an application in sdb5..the aplication is under the/opt folder and open the one that is in sda1...what do i need to do to open the sdb5 application from ubuntu ??
<phunyguy_t430s> Ray2, can probably chroot with some good documentation.
<ActionParsnip> Ray2: mount it
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, the app may require different libs
<phunyguy_t430s> he said it's a different OS.
<phunyguy_t430s> chroot is fairly easy, you just create a directory to use as new /, then mount /dev/sdb5 there, mount /proc and /dev there as well, then chroot.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: if its a linux app then it may work, you can install a few apps in the /opt folder
<phunyguy_t430s> perhaps, but if it doesn't.. it's not very hard to chroot to that env.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: both ways have pros and cons
<malucious> hello. if i launch a pdf from the unity dash I get vlc instead of evince. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> malucious: right click the file and select to open with evince, set the OS to remember the association
<Ray2> ActionParsnip...I mount the sda5 o/s and can open other folders from that o/s but /opt opens the folder from ubuntu...Its easier  just to switch o/s rather than use chroot.
<dr_willis> Ray2:  it would be /media/mountpoint/opt   not /opt
<malucious> ActionParsnip, it's already set to use evince with nautilus. and it works properly from there. but the unity file lens launches it differently
<Guest92382> How do you mount a .dd image?
<Guest92382> to see its contents?
<ActionParsnip> Guest92382: use mount
<cl0neman1> do commands like 'top' and 'ps' truncate usernames and process names that are too long? how to fix?
<Guest92382> actionparsnip: mounty doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Guest92382: mount, not mounty
<Guest92382> ActionParsnip: used both syntax for a partition image and a drive image and neither worked
<ActionParsnip> Guest92382: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file /media/iso
<ActionParsnip> Guest92382: use the 'file' command to see what the file is
<Jordan_U> Guest92382: How was the image created?
<Guest92382> Jordan_U: Using testdisk
<malkauns> is there any way to get rid of the unity grab handles when u do an accidental 3-finger swipe??
<ActionParsnip> Guest92382: then you can loop mount it as I gave above
<livingdaylight> i can see /dev/sdb but don't know how to access it
<Guest92382> ActionParsnip: whenever I use the first line of syntax you showed me earlier, when I press enter, it goes blank. It doesn't even ask for my password
<Jordan_U> Guest92382: That means that it worked.
<ActionParsnip> Guest92382: in linux, no news is good news
<ActionParsnip> Guest92382: you don't get an 'ok' after each command, it'd be redundant
<Guest92382> ActionParsnip: My point is, it doesn't do anything at all
<MeanEYE> heoyea: no lesson. Just weirdness. Didn't even find out what happened.
<livingdaylight> can someone help me cd to external hd in command line so i can back up and reinstall, please?
<Guest92382> Is test disk unreliable for making images?
<Guest92382> Is that why it's not mounting for me?
<lorenx> i installed nvidia-experimental-310 but, rebooting, i still have nouveau as the video driver, should i do something else?
<Jim_> I have a /boot partion that is full with Logical volumes using the rest of the single drive system, how can I expand the boot partition without destroying data on the logical volumes?
<zhangmu> #gnome
<zhangmu> dfsa
<heoyea> MeanEYE: dont mess with the matrix
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: you'll need to mount the partition on the drive
<Guest92382> Okay I got it working. Can you mount something incorrectly and mess up the image file?
<mandrix> lorenx: did you install it through Software Sources -> Additional Drivers?
<lorenx> mandrix: no, apt-get form command line
<Guest65520> Has anyone successfully used a USB 3.0 dock on Ubuntu?
<Guest92382> because there are a lot of options here, and I'm going to guess how I need to mount it if there are no repercussions
<mandrix> lorenx: I tried doing it that way and it never worked out; I couldn't disable nouveau. I got it working by going through Software Sources
<ActionParsnip> Guest92382: if you mount it read only then it's safe :)
<lorenx> mandrix: maybe i should "ban" the driver
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ?
<escott> Jim_, not going to be easy. why not just uninstall old kernels from /boot
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, I did that and then?
<mandrix> lorenx: I tried blacklisting, and that didn't work either. I have no idea why not
<Guest92382> ActionParsnip: That makes sense. Though it isn't giving me an option to 'read only'
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, I still can not cd to /dev/sdb or /sdb1 coz its not a folder or something
<lorenx> mandrix: ok...
<lorenx> trism: excuse me but do you have an hint for this too?
<MeanEYE> heoyea: I guess. I still don't like the fact I am clueless about what happened.
<ActionParsnip> Guest92382: it'll be read only by default if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: yes, you need to mount sdb1 then you cna cd to the mount point. You cannot access block devices from /dev
<Guest92382> ActionParsnip: does this look like the right place to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1419821/
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, how do i cd to the mount point?
<mandrix> lorenx: You're free to try it that way first, but if it doesn't end up working, just changing the driver in Ubuntu's Additional Drivers will install the 310 driver automatically and turn off nouveau
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: you set the mount point when you mount it
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, are you saying i should not, or, cannot cd /dev/sdb1 ?
<Jim_> escott:Thanks for the response....I am not a guru, rather a newbie, can you assist with removing of the old kernals? I take it from this that we would be removing older OS elements that are no longer in use?
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, oh, ok? for example?
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: 1. You missed the space after the word 'loop'  and  2. You never told it where to mount it, so how can it possibly mount it when you don't tell it whree...
<escott> Jim_, open up a terminal (and maximize it) then run <<dpkg -l "*linux-image*">> anything installed has a "ii" on the left column. you can find the old versions and <<sudo apt-get remove [linux-image-#####-generic]
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: sudo mkdif /media/ios; sudo mount -o loop ~image2.dd /media/iso
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, when i am in X plugging in external device just pops up
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: sudo mkdif /media/ios; sudo mount -o loop ~/image2.dd /media/iso
<livingdaylight> i missed the word 'loop' ?
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: yes, that is handled by udev, back in the day devices had to be manually mounted
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: read my second command, then read yours. Note the spaceing
<csilk> Still no luck with the virtualbox issue
<zvacet> JIm_: easier way is to remove kernels from synaptic
<Scunizi> csilk: I just logged in.. what issue are you having?
<lorenx> mandrix: the installation itself created a nvidia-experimental-310_hybrid.conf to blacklist nouveau
<Jim_> escott: Thank you, I have to go to the other machine to perform, will return.
<ActionParsnip> csilk: did you ask in #vnox ?
<sasser> csilk, try with vmware workstation
<csilk> Scunizi, http://askubuntu.com/questions/226592/no-keyboard-input-in-virtualbox-4-1
<ActionParsnip> csilk: did you ask in #vbox ?  (typo)
<csilk> ActionParsnip, yeah I did, upgrade was the suggestion
<bjrohan> Can anyone recommend a site that goes over what new laptops Ubuntu will run on?
<csilk> Which I did and still have the same issue
<lorenx> mandrix: and a nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf too
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, sorry, I'm not clear what to do. Do I replace words in that command to match mine or do I copy verbatim?
<mandrix> lorenx: did it work? Mine created that as well, but nouveau was still being used
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: copy my command and run it, I assume the file is in the root of your home folder
<ViaNocturna85> bjrohan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware
<demona> LF assist on installing a list of packages without interfering with current ones
<Scunizi> csilk: although not supported in here.. I've always installed the version downloadable direct from vBox.. I've been using it for years.  Although the latest stable I'm having issues installing. You could try that or the previous version..
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, the 'file' ?
<escott> !hcl | bjrohan
<ubottu> bjrohan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lavoro92> hi
<bjrohan> thank you escott
<Scunizi> csilk: I also think they have a PPA that you can use with your package manager of choice.
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop ~/image2.dd /media/iso
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: that
<myst3rious> for the life of me I can't get my wireless adapter to connect to the wireless network and stay connected. it just drops for no reason at all. and now it doesn't want to reconnect.
<csilk> Scunizi, I've tried the one in the ubuntu repo (4.1) and the one straight from the Oracle ppa (4.2). Both have the same issue
<Scunizi> csilk: hummm.. and did you install the guest additions? or was that impossible because of the lack of keyboard?
<lavoro92> i have one problem :S i use ubuntu 12.04 LTS and i'm trying to use the linux api but the compiler can't find module.h
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, you mixed up  Guest92382 + image.dd and livingdaylight + /dev/sdb/
<myst3rious> it WORKS, but it just won't connect. it keeps asking for a password (the network password which is RIGHT) and only connects sometimes.
<lavoro92> ?
<livingdaylight> OerHeks, yes, I think so; hence, I@m confused
<myst3rious> how can I brute force it into working all the time?
<Guest92382> oerheks: I wanted to mount the image though, not a physical drive
<myst3rious> IPv6 is disabled, so that's not the problem (but it works anyway)
<lorenx> mandrix: no, did not work
<trism> lorenx: did you check to verify the driver built? what is: dkms status;
<ViaNocturna85> does anyone know if that Gwibber bug that notifies you of all tweets although you have set not to been fixed?
<csilk> Scunizi, I lose the keyboard on the install screen of the guest OS
<mandrix> lorenx: Have you looked in Software Sources to see what Ubuntu thinks it's using as a driver?
<OerHeks> Guest92382, see previous comments from ActionParsnip about mount + loop
<gh0zt> Is Ubuntu 10.04 still going to be supported for a while?  Is it not recommended to use this version?  I actually like this version of gnome better than the one that runs on 11.x and 12.x.  Those make my system seem more bloated, too.  This is running on a slightly older thinkpad laptop.
<lorenx> mandrix: dkms status says "nvidia-experimental-310, 310.14, 3.5.3-minimal, x86_64: installed"
<Scunizi> csilk: I just found reference to this as a solution.. sudo apt-get install scim-bridge-client-qt  .. got it from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825606
<csilk> Scunizi, that package isn't found. I think that's for a much older version of Ubuntu
<Scunizi> csilk: I thought it might be too easy :(
<livingdaylight> OerHeks, so, what is the correct command?
<Scunizi> csilk: sorry .. I'm out of ideas except those already posed.. #vbox
<OerHeks> livingdaylight, normally a mounted /dev/sdb1/ will show up in /media/ if i recall correct
<myst3rious> someone help please my wireless adapter isn't working
<lorenx> mandrix: i'll go on tomorrow i guess, thanks ;)
<csilk> Scunizi, hmm thanks
<mandrix> lorenx: Alright. Maybe try the non-experimental, that's what I'm using and what finally worked
<Jim_> esott: ran commands and found about 6 kernals not in use. tried to remove but get errors with Device is Full Error exit status 1
<mandrix> I have a question about boot logging. I turned it on in bootlogd, but it's not logging all the errors I see when booting Ubuntu
<Jim_> escott: ran commands and found about 6 kernals not in use. Tried to remove but get errors with device is full. Error exit status 1
<esing> Hello
<tenpackpanther> hey all im having errors trying to install mysqlserver
<guntbert> tenpackpanther: how did you try to install it?
<jrib> tenpackpanther: pastebin them (and your command)
<cjaredrun> ^
<tenpackpanther> ssh
<tenpackpanther> one sec
<whereami> On Quantal, does Ubuntu not install symlinks for the latest kernel version in /boot? Is there a way I can get them back?
<jrib> Jim_: free up some space and try again?
<esing> I have Ubuntu and Windows installed on the same HDD, can I delete the WIndows partition and use it for the /home folder of the Ubuntu or do I have to reinstall Ubuntu to get that to work?
<escott> Jim_, odd that you would get a device full on a remove. One thing you could do is to manually remove a file from /boot (best way would be to "sudo mv /boot/initrd.OLD_VERSION.generic /root") thereby freeing up space to apt-get remove one of the kernels then put it back with "sudo mv /root/initrd.* /boot"
<tenpackpanther> http://pastebin.com/YLcEHuix
<jrib> tenpackpanther: you pasted into your terminal?
<tenpackpanther> no, i right clicked in an attempt to copy in putty
<tenpackpanther> forgot that that doesnt work
<jrib> tenpackpanther: so you have no idea why this would be happening?
<jrib> tenpackpanther: nothing related to mysql was done?
<tenpackpanther> i tried to uninstall it
<jrib> tenpackpanther: why?
<tenpackpanther> and then reinstall it
<jrib> tenpackpanther: why did you try to uninstall it?
<tenpackpanther> because when i tried to make it work with phpmyadmin it and view from localhost it didnt work so i figured id try a clean install
<jrib> tenpackpanther: why do you say you "tried" to uninstall it?  What happened when you tried and how did you try?
<emes> I've been noticing that my compositing is slow. I have an ivy bridge laptop with intel graphics. it seems the intel driver is being used. what else can I check?
<tenpackpanther> because if it was uninstalled then i dont think id get an error message as it worked right the first time.  i tried using sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.5
<jrib> tenpackpanther: I have to leave so can't follow this through.  But imo you should explain exactly what you've done.  It seems like you uninstalled it and it didn't succeed or something?  Anyway, you should explain.  To fix your issue, figure out if mysql is running now and stop it, then try to reconfigure again.  Good luck.  Others here can help.
<tenpackpanther> ty jrib
<Svenner> exit
<guntbert> how to call power-settings (in system-settings) directly from CLI?
<bobweaver> gnome-power-statistics ?
<Guest92382> If testdisk only found a quarter of the amount of files on a partition, can photorec be used to find and recover more?
<guntbert> bobweaver: no, that is statistics, I want settings
<bobweaver> gnome-control-center sound
<bekks> Guest92382: Maybe.
<elena-IK> I have problems with poor sshfs performance. with rsync or scp I get around 128 kB/s, with sshfs I get between 10 and 60 kB/s. is that normal?
<Guest92382> bekks: depends on what?
<guntbert> bobweaver: thx :)
<bobweaver> np guntbert
<bekks> Guest92382: On the degree of destruction of your data.
<bobweaver> guntbert,  helps to look under /usr/share/applications and grep out sound
<Guest92382> bekks: well nothing was overwritten or formatted... so is there a good chance?
<bekks> Guest92382: Maybe.
<bobweaver> guntbert, then look at the file and see the line that says execute that is what you are looking for. But I am sure that there are other things that work as well
<guntbert> bobweaver: good idea - and I'll even look for "power" :-)
<Guest92382> bekks: what other factors play a role in unrecoverable data destruction?
<davidbowieslefte> hi, I'm trying to use curl, and when I use a query string like .../foo?limit=2&skip=3 in the terminal, whatever is after the & is lost.  Anyone know how to use query strings with curl on the command line?
<dante123> 12.10 here.  tried nvidia driver experimental 310 on fresh install.  now boots into lower than usual rez and no unity dash or launcher.  how to get out of this?
<bekks> Guest92382: There is no generic answer to your question.
<ActionParsnip> dante123: try running:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    and reboot
<guntbert> davidbowieslefte: use quotes around the string
<Guest92382> bekks: testdisk found 140 gigs of info out of 484 gigs... how could I access the other 348 gigs? try to use undelete in photorec?
<bekks> Guest92382: Yes. But there is no guarantee. Why dont you have a backup?
<dante123> how to get to terminal when I only got background screen and mouse?
<Guest92382> bekks: Or does 140 gigs out of 484 gigs sound about average for the testdisk/photorec recovery software
<bekks> Guest92382: Depends on the degree of destruction of the data.
<Guest92382> Bekks: I didn't have a HDD big enough to back it all up
<guntbert> dante123: try ctrl+alt+t
<davidbowieslefte> guntbert: ty
<bekks> Guest92382: So basically your data wasnt worth to back it up then.
<Guest92382> bekks: No it's not that at all. It means everything. I've just been too tight moneywise to blow a couple hundred on a HDD. I have a new one now and I've learned, but that doesn't matter to me right now. What matters is salvaging as much data as possible
<dante123> OK ran it, said it was unable to find file so made a new one
<dante123> rebooting now
<bts_> hello, I've a problem with connecting my LG P700 phone with Ubuntu - it's recognized by lsusb, being seen also in dmesg, not being mounted tough. what could I do?
<bts_> can*
<dante123> now in 640 x 400 or some god awful rez. other suggestions
<bts_> it's working on android, in addition
<dante123> how to start update manager GUI from terminal?
<maindotc> does my ip show in my whois?
<bekks> maindotc: Yes.
<maindotc> I don't understand...
<dante123> I want to go back to previous open graphic driver
<maindotc> bekks how about now
<dante123> help!
<bekks> maindotc: Still. :)
<maindotc> wtf
<maindotc> but I get these msgs:
<maindotc> [17:51] == pdpc/supporter/student/asymptote is now your hidden host (set by services.) [17:51] == pdpc/supporter/student/asymptote is now your hidden host (set by syn.)
<OerHeks> maindotc, your 'real name' shows your IP still
<ActionParsnip> dante123: you could uninstall all the packages with nvidia in the name but not nvidia-common, then remove the /etcX11/xorg.conf file and reboot
<bekks> maindotc: And you authenticated too late - after joining the channel.
<ActionParsnip> dante123: you may find you need to specify the resolution in the xorg.conf file if you monitor isn't playing like it should
<maindotc> ok let me rejoin
<dante123> action, I'm stuck at 640x400.  can't do anything except terminal.  can you give specific command?
<DrGrov> Hello. Having some issues installing LibreOffice 3.5.x on 10.04. Had it installed but I forced an update of libextcat-data(or similar) and now it requires that dependency every time. How can I purge the LibreOffice install and do a completely fresh install? Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> dante123: sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep navidia | grep -v nvidia-common`
<ActionParsnip> dante123: sec
<ActionParsnip> dante123: sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep navidia | grep -v nvidia-common | awk {'print $2'}`
<dante123> monitor was fine with open source driver now it thinks it is a lap to at low rez
<fuzai> how do i change the default window manager ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> dante123: just the package names is useful :)
<fuzai> I want all users to default to xfce instead
<ActionParsnip> fuzai: it should be part of the session in the DM, you can just add a startup item to the OS to run:  yourmanager --replace    to run the manager of your choice
<fuzai> i want to change the defaults so new users don't have to choose everytime
<sc0rpi0n> someone tried raring?
<ActionParsnip> sc0rpi0n: i have, but its offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> sc0rpi0n: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> fuzai: if you install xubuntu, it will be the only choice.
<fuzai> this is part of ltsp too
<dante123> do you really mean navidia or is that typos
<fuzai> i run xubuntu on everything except the servers which i run ubuntu server o
<fuzai> on
<dante123> unable to find pkg....BTW. I typed nvidia NOT navidia assuming typo on your part
<edheldil__> Hi, anyone has an idea what could block a ttyACM0 device in Ubuntu Quantal?  I have verified that my Teensy board outputs through  serial  over usb on another computer, but when I connect it to 64bit QQ, I am unable to read from the serial port, even though the device opens.
<edheldil__> I have tried killing various daemons, (fuser did not report anything), but only after going all the way to init s and reconnecting the device, I was suddenly able to read a line from ttyACM0 - even though cu was unable to do so
<dante123> is other a way to start update manager from command line ActionParsnip
<edheldil__> it's a fresh install of ubuntu, 64bit
<dante123> on 12.10 I can change driver from inside the GUI for update
<dante123> but how to get to update
<blackshirt> dante123, you can use apt-get to upgrade or aptitude
<Fudge> Hi I have a eeepc netbook and gnome3 runs really really slow on it, any suggestions on how to make precise or quantal work better for netbooks?
<dante123> Blackshirt, I want to get into GUI update app for reasons I can't fully explain right Noe. do you know command for that
<Fudge> dante123  software center?
<dante123> well that might wok but I need to change additional drivers and that can be done from the update settings....gui
<OerHeks> additional drivers tru cli = jockey-text ?
<edheldil__> dante123:  you assume that it will work even if you change it :)
<Fudge> you may be thinking of activating extra repository archives?
<dante123> update-manager...thank you me
<Karlo_> I have a shared directory exported by a Windows machine.  On my older Linux box, I import it with smbmount; on the new one, that command doesn't exist.  Does it have a different name?  Do I need to download it first?
<DrGrov> Is there some kind of output that I could paste in order to clearly explain the installation issue of LibreOffice on 10.04?
<dante123> well, I hope it will. trying now.....
<blondielegs> is there anyone who can help me with my ubuntu? i used the program to update the drivers and now my video card doesnt work. its running in low graphics and i dont know how to fix it
<bendym> Hi all - can anyone suggest a good place to look for a problem cause here? I have a NAS filer that has a share exported via SMB. I'm using cifs to mount it on my Ubuntu 12.10 server. Until recently, it was working fine - now, the mount command hangs and never returns. The same SMB export mounts just fine on my linux mint laptop. Nothing shows up in the logfiles that I can see.
<Fudge> DrGrov  perhaps type, script try the update with apt-get and at the end type exit, then pastebin the typescript text file in the same directory
<dante123> blondielegs, I'm in the same boat
<blondielegs> crap....
<edheldil__> blondielegs:  what card?
<blondielegs> how do i find out?
<DrGrov> Fudge: I could do perhaps this: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice > text.txt" ?
<XMLnewbi> whats the command line for a file search?
<ActionParsnip> dante123: do you use an optimus system, or is it just the nvidia on it's own?
<Fudge> DrGrov  possibly yeah but use script and exit, its easier and you can still type in sudo passwords and answer prompts
<Fudge> you could always apt-get install pastebinit and cat typescript | pastebinit then paste us the url
<edheldil__> blondielegs:  well were yu trying to set NVidia's proprieatry drivers through that Additional drivers dialog?
<jv324> there
<DrGrov> Fudge: Okay, I will give it a go both ways to see what I end up with :D
<dante123> I am back to open driver, but now the damn rez is low and no options to change to.   do have unity bar and now it detects brand and size display any suggestions ActionParsnip
<blondielegs> i think so
<blondielegs> sounds about right
<jv324> how come when i check channel lsit i only find ubuntu room for japanese and sweden
<blondielegs> a 4.0 something...
<jv324> i need help installing ubuntu 2.04
<jv324> *12.04
<ActionParsnip> jv324: what issues are you having?
<Karlo_> XMLnewbi: locate PARTIALFILENAME  -or-  find TOPDIR -OPTIONS ARGS ...
<jv324> i downloaded the iso and extract it,then run wubi
<ActionParsnip> jv324: don'tt extract the file
<dante123> what is command to reconfigure x
<Karlo_> XMLnewbi: I can flesh that out if you specify the nature of the search
<ActionParsnip> jv324: whack it on a USB or CD, then use that
<ActionParsnip> jv324: be sure to MD5 test the ISO first
<jv324> it says Could not retrieve the required installation files
<XMLnewbi> locate worked, I was typeing search filename.html lol
<jv324> im sure its not corrupted,a corrupted zip never extract without problem-_-isnt that a fact
<DrGrov> Fudge: Here I got it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1419937/
<bekks> jv324: No. :)
<jv324> -_-
<blondielegs> it said something about i had to "activate" it
<blondielegs> i tried to
<jv324> anyway i try to load the iso using virtualclone drive
<blondielegs> it went thru all the steps and then fell on its face
<edheldil__> blondielegs, dante123: that dialog is an absolute rubbish. I have tried all the proposed version of the driver, neither of them worked. I have then installed the nvidia driver by hand (i.e. sh ./NVIDIA-......run) and all was running perfectly in 5 minutes
<Zael> anybody know what this mess is about: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1419938/
<jv324> i started wubi and it run but didnt let me choose login option,it shows demo/full installation
<ActionParsnip> jv324: its a good habit to always check ISO files, it takes seconds
<jv324> when i pick it it ask i reboot
<blondielegs> can you walk me thru how to do that
<jv324> how can i reboot if the iso loader is running on windows-_-
<blondielegs> there is so many people im having trouble following
<ActionParsnip> jv324: exactly, thats why you need an extra media
<jv324> would it run on usb like the smaller bootable like lucid puppy?
<jv324> ah i thought ti should run when i extract
<ActionParsnip> jv324: you can use unetbootin and run the OS off the USB
<jv324> other programs usually install when iso is extracted
<jv324> as long as all files are in same directory
<Zael> cause of autorun
<jv324> i dont want to use unetbootin
<jv324> isnt iso is enough to run it on boot?
<Zael> you have to burn iso, or image it to a usb with something like unetbootin
<edheldil__> blondielegs:  download the NVidia's linux driver, switch to terminal (ctrl-alt-F1), login, killall lightdm, sh ./NVIDIA-......run.
<jv324> image?
<edheldil__> it might require you to install kernel headers, though
<jv324> cant i just extract it
<Zael> yeah, just copying the iso to the usb or copying the files out of the iso to the usb won't make it bootable
<sc0rpi0n> is still need to downgrade xorg to install ati proprietary drivers?
<jv324> not unless if i boot on usb?
<ActionParsnip> jv324: no, you will need to either use unetbootin, burn to CD tyhen use wubi, or resize your NTFS, boot to the CD then install the new free space
<ActionParsnip> jv324: or you can make a bootable CD with unetbbotin and install the OS using that
<jv324> k ill find that unetbootin
<jv324> i remember with lucid puppy i jsut extract it
<jv324> i guess full install os needs some stuff
<blondielegs> where do i download the driver
<blondielegs> how do i get to download it \
<ActionParsnip> jv324: so what....its a different distro so will act differently
<DrGrov> Fudge: You saw the pastebin output?
<jv324> sorry i didnt emant to say other distro
<jv324> im just use with smaller bootable before
<jv324> i need ubuntu to fix my filesystem on my smartphone
<dante1232> edheldil__: tried what you said but says I must disable noveux driver first, how?
<emx> where is the configuration folder of rhythmbox?
<emx> (or how can i reset my music library such that it doesn't remove missing folders again and again?)
<ActionParsnip> emx: try in ~/.config    maybe
<emx> ActionParsnip, didn't find rhythmbox anywhere except it would use a different name.
<verysoftoiletppr> hi
<ActionParsnip> emx: try:  sudo updatedb; locate rhy | grep home
<ActionParsnip> emx: it'll take a while
<verysoftoiletppr> I'm trying to install this drivers http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<emx> ActionParsnip, what? :) i found something in .cache
<verysoftoiletppr> but the package doesn't contain configuration for precise
<verysoftoiletppr> what should I do
<jv324> question? this unetbootin,it needs empty flash drive?
<ActionParsnip> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.982-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 37752 kB, installed size 113148 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<jv324> or it could be installed on a flash drive with files?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | verysoftoiletppr
<ubottu> verysoftoiletppr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dyzzy> hy
<dyzzy> allpl
<ActionParsnip> verysoftoiletppr: if you have a 2xxx 3xxx or 4xxx GPU, you'll want the legacy PPA driver if you are using Quantal
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip this is 9.3 with legacy drivers
<dante1232> this latest kernel and nvidia seem to have major issues installing
<jv324> hello?
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip I'm using precise
<dante1232> tempted to try mint
<snapdata> I have googled and googled for the last two hours and I cannot find any information on what services are responsible for logging in Ubuntu, and/or how to disable logging entirely. Any hints?
<verysoftoiletppr> and the chipset is x1050
<jv324> so could i install it on empty usb or not?
<jv324> *not empty
<ActionParsnip> jv324: you can use it to install with or even to. Unetbootin can use a persistance file to hold changes
<emx> ActionParsnip, it is .local/share/rhythmbox that holds the library
<jv324> i put all my files on a one folder
<jv324> so im hoping it wouldnt be affected if i used the usb drive on unetbootin
<jv324> so what you said means it wont get affected?
<ActionParsnip> jv324: copying the data as files doesn't work
<dante1232> error on nvidia driver install, unable to find the kernel source tree
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip Legacy driver for ATI Radeon 9500/9550/9600/9700/9800/X300/X550/X600/X700/X800/X850/X1050/X1300/X1550/X1600/X1650/X1800/X1900/Xpress/X1200/X1250/X2100 Series cards http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx.
<jv324> no im not copying
<verysoftoiletppr> this is the link indicated in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<kvothetech> dante1232: install the kernel sources
<verysoftoiletppr> but I'm not sure how to install it
<jv324> i mean i have personal files on the usb drive
<verysoftoiletppr> because the .run doesn't contain a configuration for precise
<dante1232> no wonder Linux gave nvidia the finger......BASTARDS!
<cjae> Say I mount my ufs extenal drive (usb) to my ~/  , how come I cannot chown me:me ~/ufsstuff
<jv324> i wanted to use unetbootin on that usbdrive,will it get erased?
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip help
<jv324> nvm ill just backup it and see
<cjae> says its happpening but never changes owner
<dante1232> how I do that kvothetech?
<jv324> brb
<ActionParsnip> verysoftoiletppr: the ppa is all i know of radeon chips dude, i don't buy them
<Troy^> omg i have a logitch g110 i'm having such a hard time figuring out gnome15 for this keyboard. I'm trying to program the 'G' macro keys gnome15 is non-responsive for whatever reason.
<Fudge> DrGrov  did someone look at your pastebin?
<DrGrov> Fudge: No, unfortunately not. I just tried to do sudo apt-get purge libreoffice* as well and then reinstalling but no luck.
<emes> I've been noticing that my compositing is slow. I have an ivy bridge laptop with intel graphics. it seems the intel driver is being used. what else can I check?
<blondielegs> how i have a screen that says 4 options. 1. run in low graphics mode for just one session. 2. reconfigure graphics. 3. troubleshoot the error. 4. exit to console login.
<Fudge> ok ill read it
<newroad> hi guys. i'm having an issue with installing office 2010 x32 (on  x64 ubuntu) with wine 1.15.18. whenever the serial window pops up, i cant type into it.
<isaias> HOLA SALUDOS
<blondielegs> how do i fix my graphics card at this point if it will not let me reconfigure the graphics
<blondielegs> theres no default
<Fudge> DrGrov  apt-get install -f?
<devrand0m> newroad, forget it...
<DrGrov> Fudge: Ah, you are absolutely right. I have to do that to get that annoying little package out of the way :)
<dante123> blondielegs, the graphics card ain't broke.....it either Ubuntu or nvidia driver that is the issue
<blondielegs> how do i fix it at this point
<mrkeuner> oops
<DrGrov> Fudge: Should I perhaps just in case remove the actual LibreOffice PPA and enable it again before I do this "apt-get install -f"?
<Fudge> DrGrov  I would just try the -f for fix missing packages and see your output
<dante123> I'm working on same thing....will let you know if I succeed
<DrGrov> Fudge: Did not show up anything special. I got the name though on the package that is causing the issue. libexttext-cat.
<Fudge> i dont have tha tinstalled
<newroad> devrand0m, ?
<DrGrov> Fudge: I accidentally forced the install of that package and that made it really messy.
<Fudge> DrGrov  my precise system output of installed libreoffice packages, maybe this will help you, start with the base probably http://paste.ubuntu.com/1419973/
<escott> newroad, this is not the appropriate channel to ask in, nor is it particularly likely to work
<DrGrov> Fudge: Thank you. I know how to install it but I can not get past that annoying little package :/ But I wonder, can I somehow force remove that libexttext-cat package now with the same procedure as sudo apt-get purge libexttext* ?
<newroad> sigh
<Fudge> DrGrov  or dpkr -r package name
<Fudge> without -version-x
<escott> newroad, if you can get your hands on a legal copy of office you can presumably get your hands on a legal copy of windows so try vbox
<DrGrov> Fudge: Okay, that will probably be a good idea to test right now.
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip which PPA
<escott> !appdb | newroad
<ubottu> newroad: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<j4jackj> OK. Back in offtopic, I tried to make Flannel's joke backfire, and it backfired on me :(
<Fudge> lol@j4jackj
<newroad> escott, i know appdb, there just wasnt any reference to this problem there
<j4jackj> Fudge: i know you are the same person
<ActionParsnip> verysoftoiletppr: http://ubuntuxtreme.com/howto/how-to-fix-your-amd-graphics-in-ubuntu-12-10/   scroll don to the 'Using Makarewicz PPA' and click it
<Fudge> j4jackj  same person as what
<j4jackj> flannel
<Fudge> I dont think so, try a /whois
<DrGrov> Fudge: This is the PPA I am using. I will now try to remove it and re-enable it from Ubuntu Tweak from where I got it the first time. Hopefully that will work.
<DrGrov> Fudge: http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu
<Sterling> I have an Asus q200e, just bought it and it has EFI
<Sterling> I used wubi on windows 8 to install a ubuntu partition
<Sterling> but I get a bootloader error on boot
<Sterling> I can boot win8 ok, but not ubuntu
<Sterling> I can select it in the win8 boot menu
<Fudge> DrGrov  which version of ubuntu are you using mate
<ActionParsnip> Sterling: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<DrGrov> Fudge: I am using 10.04. I had it working until I by accident forced installed that libexttextcat package.
<Sterling> ActionParsnip: read that, but it doesnt mention anything about wubi
<Troy^> is anyone here using a logitech keyboard such as a g19, with an lcd screen or just has macro keys? I need help getting gnome-15 to run properly in ubuntu 12.04 so i can set keyboard backlights and macro settings.
<ActionParsnip> Sterling: not sure about wubi in general. i think its awful
<Sterling> its my only option for now
<Sterling> dont have a USB disk on hand
<Fudge> DrGrov  sorry mate not sure what else without looking, have you googled libreoffice lucid install problems ppa
<John76> Can someone please help me get my Lexmark Impact s301 printer to work?
<John76> I installed the drivers and it's still not showing up.
<DrGrov> Fudge: Yes, I have and I am not getting much of anything at the moment. But I am sure I will figure it out soon. Checking out the ubuntuforums.org for some guidelines and help from people with the similar issue.
<RickZilla> I can't think of a good reason why I can't access the disk utility...it's installed and showing up as such in synaptic, but I can't find it to run it otherwise. Running ubuntu 12.10
<RickZilla> in Cinnamon, I might add
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip tks :)
<verysoftoiletppr> it looks usefull
<verysoftoiletppr> useful
<John76> http://support.lexmark.com/index?segment=SUPPORT&userlocale=EN_US&locale=en&productCode=LEXMARK_IMPACT_S301&page=product&frompage=null#2
<myfollower> shqip
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I think I wrote with you about my LibreOffice issues earlier. And how I got it back installed. Do you remember anything how we did it?
<newroad> does ubuntu come with wine mono
<newroad> ?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: i've drank and slept since then dude
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Of course :) Have you seen the pastebin outputs I pasted to see what is the issue? Perhaps you know what might be the problem.
<DrGrov> If I do a backup of all my files that I have on 10.04. Is it so simple that I just copy all the folders over, ex. Documents, Pictures, Downloads etc. and it is all good?
<XMLnewbi> so im kinda brainstorming here. are cron jobs pratical on a second basis? I have a live stream of datacomeing in, (just a price, not a lot of data) I want to push a livestream of a modifie price on my site. Is useing php to insert into a database the best way
<escott> Troy^, there was a g19-daemon or g19-tools project
<XMLnewbi> look like my ubuntu server can only do crons every minute
<escott> XMLnewbi, you should not be doing cron jobs more frequently than every 15 minutes or so
<XMLnewbi> thats what I thought, should I probally be looking into running a websocket type setup
<XMLnewbi> id prefur a livesteam of data
<escott> XMLnewbi, you could open a socket or just sleep loop read a file
<XMLnewbi> input and output as a function
<XMLnewbi> open a socket* could you link something?
<user> hello
<escott> XMLnewbi, ..... it really depends on what tool you are going to use.
#ubuntu 2012-12-09
<XMLnewbi> I'm only really familiar with php im starting here http://php.net/manual/en/book.sockets.php
<escott> XMLnewbi, i would be very careful running a service with php. how is the data currently delivered to you?
<XMLnewbi> java program watching a websocket updating a database on my server. (java was wrote for me, not by me)
<XMLnewbi> its updating everytime there is a trade on mtgox; 5-30 seconds ish
<escott> XMLnewbi, ok. so that java program opens and listens (not watches) on a socket (ie runs a service). and you can just grab it out of the db. why do you need cron?
<XMLnewbi> I need to perform a function on that data, then store it in a new table. As the data comes in
<escott> XMLnewbi, you need to modify and broadcast the new value? how will you broadcast your result? to whom and in what format are they expecting?
<escott> XMLnewbi, sounds like this is all in the database. in which case check if your DB supports triggers
<XMLnewbi> livestream on a webpage, and ill be calling to it a lot in email/ext
<escott> XMLnewbi, the insert operation can trigger a function in the DB which inserts into another table
<XMLnewbi> hmm ok, im useing mysql ill look into triggers
<escott> XMLnewbi, you probably want the mysql variant of "after insert for each row" or "after commit for each row" might be better
<XMLnewbi> im probally going to have to dig into this java app updating the database arnt I
<RickZilla> disk utility isn't showing up in my software list, even though synaptic is showing it as installed, any ideas what could be going on? running ubuntu 12.10
<escott> XMLnewbi, the trigger would be in the database in the mysql scripting language
<escott> XMLnewbi, you could also do it via java which has some advantages and disadvantages.
<escott> XMLnewbi, if you are not comfortable with sql commit semantics and rollback i would go with modifying the java program
<apk> I created a new user, logged into it but it doesnt have sudo rights so now I cant log in to another user and i cant reboot
<apk> how do I solve this?
<XMLnewbi> im scraping by with phpmyadmin lol, and java is gibberish to me. but thats I think Im understanding my options
<escott> apk, sudo usermod -a -G sudo username
<XMLnewbi> thanks*
<RickZilla> If I create a HD partition using gparted (or similar), and I want to install ubuntu in that partition, do I need to manually move that drive to the top of the boot order in bios every time I want to run ubuntu?
<escott> XMLnewbi, if java is gibberish to you.... this is going to be very hard for you to do
<escott> RickZilla, no
<RickZilla> escott: Would it just come up in grub, like it normally would?
<apk> escott: but the user is not in the sudoers file...
<SolarisBoy> is there anyway to boot=casper from grub2 without using nfs?
<escott> apk, so login as one of the users who is an admin, or boot to recovery console
<SolarisBoy> rather without using r/o media or from the local disk
<escott> RickZilla, ubuntu's grub will present a list of OSes installed on the system. if you have some other linux OS their grub would hopefully do the same, but i can't speak for them
<apk> escott: when i try to reboot it says i dont have the rights
<apk> need to be root
<escott> apk, you are going to have to logout so logout to start
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip E: Unable to locate package fglrx-legacy
<verysoftoiletppr> great..
<ActionParsnip> weltzooo: did you run:   sudo apt-get update
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip yes
<ActionParsnip> verysoftoiletppr: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip precise
<ActionParsnip> verysoftoiletppr: should be ok then, I don't believe you'll need the driver from the ppa
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip what do you mean.. I uninstalled fglrx
<apk> Would Ubuntu make a good mediacenter?
<apk> Im thinking buying a 800GB harddrive, a decent processor and make it so Í can log into it from my laptop then have it running constantly.
<Guest10102> Does anyone know if displaylink dual head USB 3.0 adapters work in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> verysoftoiletppr: just removing the ppa is fine
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip I need drivers right?
<ActionParsnip> verysoftoiletppr: you may find the GPU runs with the open source driver
<emes> I've been noticing that my compositing is slow. I have an ivy bridge laptop with intel graphics. it seems the intel driver is being used. what else can I check?
<escott> emes, what version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> emes: does the system have a make and model?
<escott> apk, yes
<emes> 12.10 thinkpad T430s, escott, ActionParsnip
<phunyguy_t430s> same thinkpad I have
<phunyguy_t430s> <---
<phunyguy_t430s> no compositing issues, however.
<escott> emes, i dont know that compositing would be any faster. what makes you say it is slow
<emes> escott: noticeable hanging
<ActionParsnip> emes: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display    can you use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com   to host the text
<escott> emes, when doing what
<phunyguy_t430s> emes, yeah I have no issues on this laptop.
<escott> emes, "hanging" could mean a lot of things. the last i would think of is display
<emes> windows don't close smoothly
<emes> if I try to drag a window around it might jump
<n0sq> Ithis is weird, nmap shows my smtp server filtered to the outside world but i am still getting mail - i can't telnet to the server from another network either
<phunyguy_t430s> emes, lets both run that command that ActionParsnip said, and we will compare results
<emes> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1420063/
<emes> btw I have 6 workspaces
<ActionParsnip> emes: did you see this: http://www.linlap.com/lenovo_thinkpad_t430s
<phunyguy_t430s> emes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1420064/
<phunyguy_t430s> emes, no you go
<ActionParsnip> emes: there is a long boot option you can add, may help
<phunyguy_t430s> now*
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip but won't the official drivers deliver more performance?
<ActionParsnip> verysoftoiletppr: possibly, its about what the drivers support thoughj
<emes> ActionParsnip: it doesn't seem to explain what the purpose of those boot options are
<emes> ActionParsnip: looks like powersaving stuff
<Sarkynin> Hi!
<ActionParsnip> emes: make the video better...
<Sarkynin> Can someone help me with an installation problem? I'm new to Ubuntu ._.
<ActionParsnip> emes: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     find the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.i915_enable_rc6=7 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 i915.lvds_downclock=1 pcie_aspm=force"
<phunyguy_t430s> !ask | Sarkynin
<ubottu> Sarkynin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> emes: save the new file, close gedit and run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> emes: reboot to test, if its no good, you can always remove it easily
<Sarkynin> It's been ~10 minutes that the installator is blocked on "ubuntu CRON[3825]: (root ) CMD ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly).
<Sarkynin> What should I do? x_x
<ActionParsnip> Sarkynin: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Sarkynin> Umm, no. ._.
<Sarkynin> Is there a risk for my computer now? ._.
<locojay> hi i just installed ubuntu 12.04 alternate and would like to upgrade to 12.10. going to updatemanager i don't get a 12.10 upgrade question?
<ActionParsnip> Sarkynin: you may need to cancel the install
<locojay> how can i uprade from cmd
<Deep6> anyone done anything with  a synology nas here by chance?
<ActionParsnip> Sarkynin: you havene't tested the data you used so there may be errors in the data
<emes> ActionParsnip: trying, brb
<phunyguy_t430s> locojay, you have to go into software dources and allow upgrading to any version
<phunyguy_t430s> sources*
<phunyguy_t430s> it is a dropdown box option
<Sarkynin> How can I cancel the install...?
<ActionParsnip> Sarkynin: may just have to reboot, are you using wubi to install?
<Sarkynin> No.
<ActionParsnip> Sarkynin: good
<Sarkynin> LiLi
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip yep.. it doesn't work well enough with the open source drivers
<verysoftoiletppr> very slow
<Sarkynin> I used an iso I downloaded from ubuntu-fr (yeah I'm french)
<phunyguy_t430s> locojay, http://i.imgur.com/sZ6vz.png  <---- see bottom option
<Sarkynin> I'll try to shut down. Thanks!
<ChogyDan> what program should I use to record from my webcam?
<Sarkynin> (And download the iso again, and actually check the md5 value.)
<ActionParsnip> Sarkynin: as long as it passes MD5 sum you can get it from literally anywhere
<Sarkynin> Okay, bye! o/
<fsvieira> hello, I installed something local, exported the path var in bashrc, but when trying to run the programs in geany it says "/bin/sh program" not found how can I solve this ?
<Sarkynin> Umm? It finished installing.
<Sarkynin> I'll reboot to see if it was correctly installed...
<emes> ActionParsnip: does seem better at the moment. we'll see if the slowness comes back. thanks!
<Troy^> anyone here use logitech g15 or g110 keyboards etc. with ubuntu?
<phunyguy_t430s> locojay, in your case it may only notify you of LTS releases, and even trying sudo do-release-upgrade -p may not work.
<escott> fsvieira, what is geany
<phunyguy_t430s> so you must change it in software sources like I suggested and it will work.
<emes> ActionParsnip: could also be that my x session had been running for a month, but I'd prefer to think that that wasn't the issue
<Troy^> escott: an ide/text editor for programming
<Troy^> escott: but if you are looking at that. I would suggest going with sublime text 2 instead. Much better.
<escott> fsvieira, gui programs do not parse bashrc so they won't see your PATH modifications
<Sarkynin_> It correctly installed, this time.
<Sarkynin_> I don't know how it happened, but the installation finished!
<Sarkynin_> (And I have my wallpaper from seven)
<Sarkynin_> Thanks for helping me! o/
<atlus> why is ubuntu killing my bandwith!!!
<ActionParsnip> Sargun: no worries :)
<ActionParsnip> atlus: in what way?
<apk> How do I log in as root?
<ActionParsnip> apk: you don't
<Troy^> fsvieira: use sublime text 2 and you can edit the way your scripts execute. By editing a build or creating your own. sublime text 2 is always way better then geany
<ActionParsnip> apk: if you want a root terminal, run:    sudo -i
<Phaba> ActionParsnip, whats the diff between sudo su and sudo -i?
<Troy^> man sudo?
<Phaba> ceebs
<ActionParsnip> Phaba: sudo su   your profile and environment is roots, if you use:  sudo -i   your environment will be your own
<escott> Phaba, how the environment is handled. sudo -i is correct for ubuntu.
<Phaba> okay thanks guys :D
<Guest10102> are displaylink dual head adapters compatible with ubuntu
<Sargun> ActionParsnip: eh?
<Rob1337> Hi. My internet speed is normally about 20 mb/s, but when I use ubuntu 12.10 and wi-fi my speeds are unstable and closer to 2 mb/s on average. I get normal speeds when using windows 7 (wired or wireless) or when connected via LAN cable in ubuntu. My laptop is a Gateway NV53a and my wireless card is a Atheros AR9287. How do I fix this?
<escott> Guest10102, rather new technology... my guess is maybe but its probably buggy
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip, I think you gave me a solution the other day. It worked temporarily but now things are back to the way they were.
<Rob1337> Anyone around?
<blondielegs> im having a problem with my graphics card after i tried to update the driver. it wont let me go back to default
<blondielegs> can anyone help
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: does it involve: nohwcrypt=1
<Guest10102> escott, do you know of a solution other than displaylink to connect 1 or 2 monitors to 1 usb port
<Sivik> blondielegs, what kind of drive?
<Sivik> driver*
<blondielegs> nv
<blondielegs> something
<escott> Guest10102, i really dont know. thats why i was throwing the most general answer out there
<blondielegs> how do i look it up on the black screen that looks like dos
<Guest10102> escott, ok thanks
<fsvieira> Troy^, the problem is that I want to run things with /bin/sh and I like geany
<Sivik> lspci is a good start blondielegs
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure. You gave me a long terminal command and it worked at the time after I rebooted. Things are back to the way they were today though. I guess I should have written down the command for future reference, but I thought things were fixed at the time...
<Sivik> that will show us what kind of card you have
<Troy^> fsvieira: i understand that. for that sublime text is the way to go
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: After I started having problems again today, someone directed me to follow as instructed here: http://pleph.appspot.com/init/posts/view/2657865
<Rob1337> I did but there was no affect
<Rob1337> *effect
<blondielegs> nvidia gforce 6200
<blondielegs> nv44a
<yeats> fsvieira: Troy^: note that sublime text (while very cool) is not free/open source software - just FYI
<escott> fsvieira, i think ~/.profile might be parsed on X session login
<volume_8_> Greetings. I was at a friend's house. He is not technical and I woudn't expect him to know Unix, but he was actually using Ubuntu. A casual Ubuntu user.
<volume_8_> So the thing is, that he was getting a "You need to update your stuff" tray icon all the time.
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: try:  sudo modprobe -r ath9k; sleep 2; sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<Troy^> yeats: it does not require you 'buy' it though.
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: is it then ok?
<volume_8_> When he was clicking it, instead of having a "You have outdated stuff. We are updating them" kind-of dialog, it just says "Your computer is up to date".
<yeats> Troy^: correct - free as in cost, but not as in freedom
 * yeats returns to on-topic conversation ;-)
<volume_8_> The tray icon was an alarming red sign.
<volume_8_> Why does Ubuntu have alarming red signs to say "Your computer is up to date"?
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: Does ; indicate multiple lines?
<ActionParsnip> volume_8_: can you pastebin the output of:   sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<volume_8_> ActionParsnip: I'm not there anymore.
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: its all one command.....
<ActionParsnip> volume_8_: how do you mean?
<volume_8_> I'm not able to access his computer. I'm not at his house anymore.
<Rob1337> k, i wasn't sure because I'm not used to seeing "sudo" anywhere other than the start of the line
<volume_8_> Although, I guess that's not the intended behavior.
<ActionParsnip> volume_8_: I see, weel, next time you are run the command and pastebin the text
<volume_8_> Was it a bug in his system?
<Rob1337> is there a symbol that is used to seperate multiple commands?
<escott> volume_8_, because he needs to update
<volume_8_> We updated once.
<volume_8_> Then the same tray icon appeared.
<ActionParsnip> volume_8_: did you not install an SSH server and setup port forwarding so you can access?
<volume_8_> We tried to update again, and then we got "Your system is up to date".
<volume_8_> ActionParsnip: no, I was not that dedicated.
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip, I ran the command. Do I need to reboot?
<ActionParsnip> volume_8_: the output of the command will tell us a lot
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: no, or it will undo what you did....
<volume_8_> OK.
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: this isn't windows
<Troy^> where is the dns settings located? i need to change it. my isp dns settings blow.
<volume_8_> Well, I guess I'll hop in next tiem I'm able to get that ouput.
<volume_8_> Thanks.
<fsvieira> escott, thanks I will try
<Troy^> what file do i edit to change my dns nameserver? my DNS is not working randomly...
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: I just did a speed test, speeds are now about 10mb/s. Better but still not up to 20 mb/s...what does that mean?
<Troy^> Rob1337: you using a wireless card?
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: K, I did another test. Nevermind, down to really slow again.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Troy^> lol nice netsplit
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: there are lots of people posting about the atheros chip you have
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc    (sorry if I asked already)
<Troy^> Why did my DNS come back when the netsplit happened?
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: "quantal"
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: ah, lots of people saying update kernel but quantal should do it
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: could try raring liveCD, see if its any better
<amigamia> when you do a startup it says applying cpu microcode update.. is it actually applying microcode?
<Rob1337> "raring liveCD"?
<bibi23> hi, I have a file only readable by a given user and I'd like to know when an unauthorized user tries to read it, ideally some logs on a file, is it possible? thx
<Rob1337> You mean run in liveCD and see how fast that is?
<apk> Is there some good canonical tutorial for learning linux? like mounting filesystems and harddrives, managing users, activaing and unactivating peripherals etc?
<escott> bibi23, perhaps with SELinux
<escott> bibi23, but ubuntu uses apparmor. i bet you could do the same with apparmor... not sure how
<escott> bibi23, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<bibi23> escott: ok thanks, I guess it's possible, it says "Complaining/Learning: profile violations are permitted and logged."
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: I'll do a LiveCD boot using my Ubuntu USB and see how internet speeds are there. Brb.
<alien2050> How can I add a second choice to "OPEN WITH" in Nautilus and also thunderbird attachments ? I have a document in excel format but I would like to open it using the default libreoffice OR openoffice, I have fiddled with mimeinfo.cache, defaults.list and home/.local/share/applications/mime*, still doesn't show, even after reboot... is there abetter way or another mime manager out there to help nautilus?
<apk> Why does windows need reinstalls and linux not? fragmentation must be a problem on linux too?
<samphippen> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-425412.html
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: I'm booted from LiveUSB. Speeds are what they should be.
<blondielegs> how do i find and open more repositories to find linux-headers
<joker_> I installed samba to enable file and folder sharing, but each time I connect to the Internet or even I connect to the LAN, the samba returns an error, it says "a system software has occured an error, report it or ot?", but samba does not quit, and it still serves well. but this is annoying, I hope there's someone can tell me why this is happening.Thanks
<Fudge> apk  NTFS and EXT are different file systems
<Fudge> blondielegs  have you installed linux-headers-generic
<blondielegs> how do i do that
<Fudge> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Fudge> it will make sure you always have the latest headers with your kernel
<jesusemelendezm> hey guys, I think Richard Stallman said something about Ubuntu.... this week
<apk> Fudge: ok so EXT is the reason linux has less fragmentation?
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: Do you want me to test anything from the LiveUSB boot, or can I switch back to my install?
<Fudge> apk  yes I believe so, try a google ext ntfs differences
<apk> im tired of my windows computer lagging and having degrading performance, i just want basic things to alwys work.
<Fudge> apk  any OS will have its downfalls
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: then the newer kernel in raring doesn't have the issue. you can either 1. Hang ou  and wait for raring to be released    2. Upgrade to raring and all its pre-release fun til April next year    3. Grab the raring kernel and install it in Quantal
<apk> are all formats like mkv etc supported by linux?
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: 1. will keep you fully supported 2. will give you support in #ubuntu+1  and 3. will mean a lot of issues will not be supported here due to 3rd party kernel
<Rob1337> What does raring mean exactly?
<ActionParsnip> apk: with codecs, yes
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: raring ringtail, its the codename of 13.04
<Zael> has anybody managed to install ati drivers off the website to 12.10?
<DrManhattan> oh heck yeah! I got everything working properly - WOL, zoneminder, everything. THanks ubuntu devs!
 * DrManhattan happily dances around
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-13-04-named-raring-ringtail
<apk> What do I need for a mediacenter? just a harddrive and a processor? I want to be able to steer it via mouse on my TV, otherwise it should be just like a normal computer
<ActionParsnip> apk: you can install xbmc if you want, its in the official repos
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: Oh...I'm just in the same Quantal usb I used for my current install. Does the 12.10 live usb use a different kernel than a 12.10 install?
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: should be the same
<crimsonmane> apk: you need Plex
<mark_>  Hello.  I want my default browser to be Chrome, but whenever I set it as default (through preferred applications or the browser itself) it always goes to not being the default.  How can I go about fixing that?
<ActionParsnip> mark_: isn't there an option in chrome to set it as the default
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: For whatever reason, internet is fine in my Ubuntu live usb even though it's not fine in the OS installed from it...
<root__> hello, just testing my new irssi client
<mark_> There is one, ActionParsnip, but I have tried that and it still does not stay.
<Flannel> root__: It works.  But it's generally not advised to IRC as root.
<Phaba> how do i find out whats using .ruby.bin
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: maybe its the newer kernel causing the issue
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: Switching back to my regular install, brb
<escott> Phaba, pstree might tell you, or ps aux might let you see enough to identify the executable
<ActionParsnip> Phaba: lsof | grep -i ruby
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Phaba> thanks guys :D
<Phaba> man its metasploit
<Phaba> daemon should even be running
<Phaba> WUT
<root__> thanks, I am just testing my irssi client on my backtrack machine. I am new to irc in general so forgive my ignorance.
<root__> normally I dont like being root ever
<ActionParsnip> root__: backtrack is supported in #backtrack-linux
<apk> can i not log in as root in ubuntu? just use sudo?
<root__> apk- that is just borrowing root powers
<escott> !backtrack | root__
<ubottu> root__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Phaba> apk,  they told you, use sudo -i, that is root
<Phaba> apk, everything you execute is then root, the # indicates this on your terminal
<ActionParsnip> apk: its not advised or even required
<root__> thanks, like I said I was just testing out my new client, that is all...
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<phunyguy_t430s> suuuup
<Phaba> root__ why you using irssi?
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip , you're up late :)
<phunyguy_t430s> !ot | (lol)?
<ubottu> (lol)?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: nights today dude, nearly 2am so 5.5 hours to go
<BluesKaj> ahha, irc'ing on the job eh
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: hells yeah
<phunyguy_t430s> BluesKaj, I do the same thing (see phunyguy_work)
<ActionParsnip> apk: why do you want to? What do you think you will gain?
<Phaba> ActionParsnip, where do you work that allows irc access??
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_t430s,it's a good way to kill the time :)
<phunyguy_t430s> interesting, so who is "phunyguy"? Must be the Mac my daughter powered up.
<phunyguy_t430s> didnt think I was signed in on it.
<ActionParsnip> Phaba: our firewalls allow SSH out, so I SSH home, then use irssi to chat
<Phaba> haha, smooth
<phunyguy> yup, it's the mac.
<ActionParsnip> Phaba: itsthe only time I use irssi, i usually use Pidgin
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, no X forwarding , but that's so bad
<phunyguy_t430s> my work doesnt allow it, but I found TCP port 1935 open going out, so I set up a VPN server at home on that port.
<phunyguy_t430s> so I just grap an IP on my home network and proxy what I want.
<Phaba> do you work security or something??
<Joshua__> Hey! I have an issue with the Installation.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: I don't have admion on my work pc, so no xming for me :)
<phunyguy_t430s> ask away Joshua__
<BluesKaj> not so bad rather ...I'm tired ...was along day
<ActionParsnip> Joshua__: wassup?
<phunyguy_t430s> dont let our offtopic chat stop ya
<phunyguy_t430s> it got quiet for a bit  :)
<Joshua__> Hey action! I have an issue installing ubuntu. Checked the forums. Tired. need help!
<phunyguy_t430s> !ask | Joshua__
<ubottu> Joshua__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> Joshua__: what is the issue?
<godbod> Joshua__: can you describe the issue ?
<Joshua__> I have windows 7 ultimate installed currently on my laptop. I want to dual boot Ubuntu12.04. Here's the thing, I run the installation from the flashdrive and choose the option "manually specify partitions". The Windows drives do show up.
<ActionParsnip> Joshua__: use Win7 disk manager and resize the NTFS partition, then boot to the install media and install to the free space
<min|dvir|us> Does anyone know how to get a 16-pair hexadecimal representation of a .pub?
<Joshua__> ...in the partition table. And when i try to create the /boot or /root partions from the freespace, it does create one and next i see "unusable space". What is this?/
<phunyguy_t430s> o.O
<ActionParsnip> Joshua__: you don't need a separate /boot partition
<Joshua__> I have around 350GB of free space. I'm trying to use the "specify partitions manually" option and install ubuntu 12.04. My windows 7 is running. And as I mentioned, I want to dual boot. how do i go about this way? I have the "C" drive and the "D" drive and the system reserved for the the win7 [obviously].
<Nemix> hi
<Nemix> is it possible to move the icon from ubuntu 12.10 from top right corner to left right corner?
<ActionParsnip> Joshua__: resize a patition and make free space, then boot to the ubuntu install media and use the new free space
<BluesKaj> brb.have to check the other drives
<Nemix> is it possible to move the icon from ubuntu 12.10 from top right corner to left right corner?
<Nemix> left top corner sorry
<cowsquad> can anyone help me, I am trying to do some homework assignment. I have created a script menu and on option 4 i prompted the user to attach a text file only. How do i make sure the user doesnt attach binary files?
<tryingUbuntu> Hi guys... I want to shut down remotley at 9pm    I get command not found??  $ sudo shutdown -h 18:45 "Server is going down for maintenance"
<elena-IK> I have problems with poor sshfs performance. with rsync or scp I get around 128 kB/s, with sshfs I get between 10 and 60 kB/s. is that normal?
<Joshua__> ActionParsnip I have free space. why is the need to resize a partition arise?
<cowsquad> I have tried a if statement in bash like this: if [ $userinput = *.txt ]; then send a email; else echo "text files only"
<cowsquad> but it doesnt work
<alien2050> cowsquad: hint.... have a look at the "file" command ;)
<ActionParsnip> Joshua__: is it free as in unpartitioned?
<cowsquad> alien2050 yes file command list the type of file right?
<ActionParsnip> Joshua__: having free space on an NTFS partition, and having space on the drive unpartitioned are very different
<alien2050> cowsquad: yes it does.... now if you combine it with another simple command that searches for stuff, you can grab the result and put it in a variable in your script or use it on the fly to check
<cowsquad> alien2050 I am barely starting to learn bash, so I have no idea how to do that
<Joshua__> Exactly. I'm creating the /root, /boot, and the rest from UNpartitioned space.! And one more thing, the min i create a /root or /boot partition as a primary, the next thing i get to see is "Unusable space". However if i create a swap partion first, I dont see the "unusable space". after this when i'm creating the /root or /boot or /home, I can. But I dont see a "primary" or a "logical" option that i can choose from while allocating
<elena-IK> If I run find the first time, it takes quite some time. If I run it a second time after that, it's done almost instantly. what is caching there? find? file system?
<Joshua__> No no no! I'm talking about FREE SPACE alone. The unpartioned space. Not freespace in ana existing partion.
<SunMoonStar> anyone else periodically gets failed attempt trying to resume from suspend/hibernate?
<ActionParsnip> Joshua__: make an extended partition of the space, then use logical partitions. Your drive can only hold 4 primary partitions, the extended partition gets around this
<SunMoonStar> 12.10
<phunyguy_t430s> SunMoonStar, I do.... have you searched for a bug in launchpad?
<SunMoonStar> no i came here first
<phunyguy_t430s> there may be a bug.
<SunMoonStar> ubuntu asked me to report the problem so i'm sure it's been reported
<alien2050> cowsquad: we all started somewhere :) Do you like to learn or you just want the answer and don't care at all about bash? Cuz some of us actually do care ;)  So what is the command that searches for stuff
<phunyguy_t430s> you should create a launchpad account, fund the bug report, and then subscribe to it.
<phunyguy_t430s> find*
<SunMoonStar> true..
<Joshua__> While installing win7 I deliberately created two partitions alone and left the remaining as unallocated. So u want me to boot into windows and do what now?
<SunMoonStar> I even want to contribute to something but I am only somewhat capable in python and never added to a project before
<cowsquad> man Ive been working on this assignment for like 7 hours. I dont give up, and i Know grep search for specific words inside a text file
<tryingUbuntu> does anyone know the command to shut down computer at a specific time.. Google isnt much help
<alien2050> cowsquad: you're looking for a critically useful command called grep
<ActionParsnip> SunMoonStar: find a project and ask if you can play :D
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: use the 'at' scheduler
<alien2050> cowsquad: do "man grep" to learn it, it's actually super useful
<escott> tryingUbuntu, cron job calling shutdown -h now
<tryingUbuntu> sorry guys????  AT scheduler??
<SunMoonStar> ● locate – Find files by name
<SunMoonStar> ● find – Search for files in a directory hierarchy
<SunMoonStar> We will also look at a command that is often used with file search commands to process
<SunMoonStar> the resulting list of files:
<SunMoonStar> ●
<SunMoonStar> xargs – Build and execute command lines from standard input
<SunMoonStar> In addition, we will introduce a couple of commands to assist us in or exploration:
<FloodBot1> SunMoonStar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> tryingUbuntu, or more simply shutdown -h HH:MM
<alien2050> cowsquad: also pastebin your code so I can have a look and help a little
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: what time do you want to shutdown?
<Joshua__> Action. what now?
<tryingUbuntu> escott   thanks.. I tried  $ sudo shutdown -h 18:45 "Server is going down for maintenance" and got command not found,.,.,, thanks
<phunyguy_t430s> Joshua__, if you type out the whole nickname verbatim, it actually sends him a highlight
<ActionParsnip> Joshua__: drives have a limit of 4 primary partitions, so if you want more than 4 partitions you will need an extended partition. Within the extended partition you will make logical partitions
<phunyguy_t430s> Joshua__, that partition trick ActionParsnip is talking about dates waaaaaaay back, it's a very useful trick.
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: run:   sudo at 18:45       hit ENTER, then type:    shutdown -h now      press ENTER, then press CTRL+D
<SunMoonStar> Does anyone have any opinions on Ubuntu's Backup program vs grsync?
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip     escott got me.. thanks for your time yesterday with my sound issue.. I guess reinstalling alsa was the key.. Thx
<ActionParsnip> SunMoonStar: try both, see which you prefer
<Joshua__> ActionParsnip ook. I'm booting in windows and creating that extended thing. Thanks again. You saved me thrice!
<SunMoonStar> see I was trying to avoid trying both :)
<Joshua__> How do i join a different channel.?? I got backtrack issues too. So..
<ActionParsnip> Joshua__: I try
<cowsquad> http://pastebin.com/72fXhj38 there it is, is the very last function
<alien2050> Got another question for ne1... I'm trying to suppress the message "blabla.sh is an executable text file Do you want to "RUN in terminal" "Display" "Cancel" "Run" " you know the one, it's a generic message that identifies executables .sh on the desktop for example... how can I prevent it from opening this box everytime and just run the script (at my own risks of course)!!!
<ActionParsnip> SunMoonStar: I'd use rsync but I'm old school. Dejadup has a nice UI
<phunyguy_t430s> Joshua__, /join #channelname
<phunyguy_t430s> with the forward slash
<SunMoonStar> ActionParsnip: thanks
<tryingUbuntu> ActionParsnip  FYI  escotts is easier     shutdown -h 21:00  YOU guys are really great for doing what you do.. thanks again and I think I will stay with UBUNTU
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: right click it and hit properties. I believe there will be an option to 'run in terminal'
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: both ways are good, learning both  is also good, using 'at' you can schedule any command for a time. Is like a one-shot cron job
<tryingUbuntu> cool
<Joshua__> I'm sorry to interject , but why isn't the backtrack-linux channel not working since a month and half?
<ActionParsnip> tryingUbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV   (scroll to the bottom) for example, you can schedule an AV scan late at night :)
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: nope, but I actually found the inverse in properties, there is a check box called "Allow executing file as program"
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: Hi btw!
<Joshua__> phunguy_t430s Thanks and that's one hell of a name!
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: I made a mistake earlier. Speeds were fast when booted in my liveUSB because I had the lan cable still plugged in, so i was getting lan results rather than wireless results. I retested with my wireless and internet is slow from the liveUSB, just like in my install.
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: It's something to do with the 12.10 kernel I guess
<phunyguy_t430s> Joshua__, we can't control backtrack IRC, it is a question for them.
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: maybe there is something in gconf-editor?
<Joshua__> phunguy_t430s alright.
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: try the 13.04 ISO in USB
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: you could make a .desktop file for it and use that to run it. Put the script in /usr/bin :)
<phunyguy_t430s> wait, there is a 13.04 ISO already?
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: Where do I get the 13.04 iso?
<phunyguy_t430s> I thought there was only going to be a single Beta for that?
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: Thank I think you're right, .desktop should do the job, lemme try
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: the web
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: you can copy one from ~/.config/autostart and change the lines as you need ;)
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: Cool, I didn't know!!!
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: much easier, they are simple too not like the ones in /usr/share/applications
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: K, downloading now. Is there any particularly good program for burning the .iso to a flashdrive in ubuntu? I've always done this from windows before.
<BluesKaj> odd when i set the main HDD as the boot drive in the bios  and installed grub to / , I get the grub rescue , but for some reason grub got installed to the windows drive ,, I can't get my head around that ....seems strange to me
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: you don't really burn it, just transfer it. But I know what you mean
<verysoftoiletppr> hi
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip do you know how to install drivers for a nvidia geforce 6600GT
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I know, I just wasn't sure what the appropriate term for "sending something to a usb in a way comparable to as if you were burning it to a cd" would be...
<Rob1337> lol, "transfer" sounds good enough
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, Rob1337, there is a program called "Startup Disk Creator" in Ubuntu built it.
<phunyguy_t430s> works a charm
<cntb> not a big issue - on 12.04 unity had 2 users standard and admin no problem here. installed google chrome - not chromium - admin uses it standard user has it<- no problem<here created another standard user after installing gogle chrome - second sandard user doesn not hsave google chrome - why the problem and what solution . thanks guys in advance
<almoxarife> phunyguy_t430s: +1
<phunyguy_t430s> Is regular Google Chrome supported here?
<almoxarife> phunyguy_t430s: yes
<phunyguy_t430s> hmm..... didnt think it was
<phunyguy_t430s> Chromium maybe
<almoxarife> phunyguy_t430s: like any other app
<phunyguy_t430s> Chromeium ~= Chrome
<phunyguy_t430s> er
<phunyguy_t430s> Chromium != Chrome
<Rob1337> I've never seen chrome for linux before. I just chromium.
<cntb> funyguy why not help?
<almoxarife> phunyguy_t430s: i prefer chromium, but its just cause thats what i started with
<Rob1337> I thought Chromium = Open source project which chrome gets all its code from, so pretty much identical, no?
<RickZilla> You can install the Chrome deb directly from Google and install it that way
<phunyguy_t430s> never said anybody wasnt helping.  I asked if it was supported.
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_t430s, you might have trouble with flash on chrome ..chromium browser works better IME
<phunyguy_t430s> I thought items not in the repo weren't supported
<RickZilla> Rob1337: Depends on what extensions work for it
<RickZilla> define supported
<phunyguy_t430s> *shrug*
<phunyguy_t430s> anything Ubuntu puts in the repo?
<phunyguy_t430s> aka controlled by ubuntu?
<cntb> question is why existing standard user got it from admin install while the new standard user after install doesnot have it?
<RickZilla> Well, if you ask a question about it on here, it may or may not get answered
<phunyguy_t430s> thats what I am saying
<RickZilla> I don't think it's in the repo...somebody may answer it, but you also might get encouraged to go to another channel
<almoxarife> phunyguy_t430s: the channel is not owned by conical, support here is what ever runs on the base system 'ubuntu'
<phunyguy_t430s> and from what I understand, you even get a warning with Chrome at install time about it potentially breaking your system
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to add a custom icon entry in the .desktop ? I would like it to find it from the file instead of me trying to set it by the gui, I'll have hundreds of machines to reconfigure, I'd prefer copying the file
<phunyguy_t430s> what is Conical?
<almoxarife> phunyguy_t430s: i doubt it, install it, find out
<phunyguy_t430s> oh you meant Canonical.
<OerHeks> cntb is the new user added to sudoers file ?
<RickZilla> Canonical, the company that runs ubuntu
<phunyguy_t430s> this is the OFFICIAL Ubuntu support channel.
<phunyguy_t430s> so I doubt it isn't supported by Canonical.
<Rob1337> This channel is official? There's an OFFICIAL channel!?
<Rob1337> lol
<cntb> dunno OerHeks all default
<Rob1337> Is there anyone here who actually works for canonical or something?
<phunyguy_t430s> read the motd.
<OerHeks> cntb so how did the new user install chrome? default new user cannot install it, afaik
<cntb> simply added standard user and tried if it had the google chrome like the admin and first standard user
<phunyguy_t430s> my guess is it doesn't add it to /etc/skel.
<phunyguy_t430s> or whatever Ubuntu uses as a template for a new user.
<RickZilla> I think there's a ppa with chrome somewhere
<phunyguy_t430s> PPAs arent supported either.
<phunyguy_t430s> afaik.
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_t430s, I don;t see google-chrome in the repos
<RickZilla> on here, you mean
<cntb> nope OerHeks never said new user installed google chrome had it installed before creating user and look it up inHUD
<phunyguy_t430s> BluesKaj, exactly my point,
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: its avail at the web site
<OerHeks> i wonder if you can file a bugreport on chrome...
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_t430s, think it's optional
<cntb> sorry repos is not the point point is old standard user sees installed prog by admin while new post install created user does not
<phunyguy_t430s> BluesKaj, maybe that is one of those gray area items.
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: There's a weird way to name an icon in the .desktop file, like Icon=geany, it probably will find it in .icons but then.... how should it be named?
<BluesKaj> !google-chrome
<phunyguy_t430s> hmmm
<phunyguy_t430s> !chrome
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: by the Name= line
<phunyguy_t430s> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<BluesKaj> !info google-chrome
<ubottu> Package google-chrome does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: you can also specify icons absolutely
<mazda01> my ubuntu software center isn't opening.
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: its avail at the web site
<phunyguy_t430s> almoxarife, what website
<cntb> thanks for trying guys bbl
<phunyguy_t430s> google.com?
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: like.... path to png or something ?
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: if you run:  sudo apt-get update    are there any issues?
<almoxarife> phunyguy_t430s: google
<Rob1337> How long should startup disc creator take to  wipe the data off a flashdrive? It's been going for a couple minutes now...
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: yes,   /oath/to/filename.bmp   or whatever
<phunyguy_t430s> almoxarife, thats what makes it not really supported.
<phunyguy_t430s> Chromium is a valid option.
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: cool cool
<BluesKaj> almoxarife, I'm just verifying that it's not available in the repos
<almoxarife> phunyguy_t430s: i am tired if the circle-jerk, use what ever makes you happy
<mazda01> ActionParsnip: i am using linux mont 14 with mate if that makes a difference. i ran it from the command line and this is what it returned. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1420191/
<phunyguy_t430s> o.O
<BluesKaj> almoxarife, whoa , no need for that
<phunyguy_t430s> almoxarife, you can use what you want, but some stuff isn't supported.
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: what is linux mont 14 ?
<Rob1337> circle jerk? With vocabulary like that, almoxarife must be a redditor.
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: do you mean Mint?
<mazda01> ActionParsnip: yes, lol
<ActionParsnip> !mint | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<almoxarife> Rob1337: merry-go-round?
<mazda01> ActionParsnip: they sent me here because it
<RickZilla> Feel free to break your install...the worst that can happen is you wipe your hard drive and start all over again. That's how you learn.
<mazda01> ActionParsnip: it's the ubuntu software cetner
<mazda01> ActionParsnip: center
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: I suggets you use their mint centre. We don't suppor Mint in ANY way here
<RickZilla> Yeah, there's plenty of support for Mint on the internets...just not here
<phunyguy_t430s> Chrome as well.
<phunyguy_t430s> :)
<mazda01> ActionParsnip: how can I install RC Mini Racer then? or any humble bundle indie games?
<Rob1337> Guys, I think startup disk creator is broken. It's been erasing the data off my flash drive for several minutes now. How long should I wait before I assume that something is wrong?
<Rob1337> This kind of stuff usually takes like 30 seconds.
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: no idea, You will need to ask in the channel for your distribution
<almoxarife> is it possible to use a mint repo? should be, staying within the same version across the two mint-buntu
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: use unetbootin, may help
<Anarchiste> grrrr finaly
<phunyguy_t430s> lets give a reminder here to everyone that this is community support, AKA free support.  Nobody here is paid by Canonical.  Support for third party apps isn't required and best of luck if you ask.
<Rob1337> What I mean is: I clicked "erase data off flashdrive" in the program, and it's been "erasing data" for quite a long time now. I think it might be broken. There's no cancel option. Can I just unplug the flash drive or kill the program?
<phunyguy_t430s> Rob1337, I had that issue
<phunyguy_t430s> kill the program
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: try gparted then, you can do all kinds of formatting etc there
<almoxarife> Rob1337: thats a bug, still there i guess
<phunyguy_t430s> usually I get a dbus timeout
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: Downloading Unetbootin
<Anarchiste> help help help plaese help. I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and i'm already thinking of trying to fix my win XP installation. I can't update the Nvidia driver, i can't add french and it took me for ever just to get here.
<Anarchiste> For some details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/226986/no-language-support-new-ubuntu-12-10-install#comment280168_226986
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: if you use the DVD ISO it has a lot of languages on the disk
<RickZilla> Is xo based on ubuntu, or is it it's own Linux distro?
<Anarchiste> I used the DVD that my bro burned me
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: do you not get a screen like this when the CD start>
<weirddan455> what's up
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: Like what?
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1110installation-large_001.jpg
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: I'm not that fast ;)
<Anarchiste> I did and i installed in english but i also want french
<ActionParsnip> then use the blue flag in the system settings and you can add french
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: /dev/sdb1 should be my flashdrive, right?
<Rob1337> I just want to be sure before I hit install so I don't accidently my HDD or something
<phunyguy_t430s> Rob1337, what is the size on it/
<phunyguy_t430s> that is a good indicator of what volume it is
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: you can check by opening a terminal and running:  sudo fdisk -l
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: Software database is broken  It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue first.
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: its more than likely sdb1
<phunyguy_t430s> brb
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: btw i did the command and yet i still get the message
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get -f install; lsb_release -a    please, use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com (or similar) to host
<Rob1337> Yay, creating 13.04 disk
<RickZilla> My ultimate ubuntu dream: Seeing an ubuntu-powered tablet used in schools
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get -f install or sudo apt-get install -f ?
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: hopefully the newer kernel will not have the issue but we'll see
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: ther are the same :)
<Rob1337> ffffuuuuuuu, this app makes my computer lag like hell
<rcube> Hi all.  I am trying to get RDP service working on a new 12.10 desktop install.  I installed xrdp and I can connect fine but I only get my the gnome desktop but dont get the Unity interface.  Any sugestions?
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1420203/plain/
<amigamia> actionparsnip ther? or did you mean they?
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: I got much more the first time
<Rob1337> yay, time to try 13.04. brb.
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: Nice, it works fine......!!!!! Thx!
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: yay
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: looks fine, if you run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano    does it install ok?
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: if you copy that file to /usr/sahre/applications
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: it will show in dash, you can also drag it from there to the unity panel is you like
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: what's nano?
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: the .desktop file ? really ?
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: its only a small app (22kb or so) its a default install CLI text editor
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: yes, just copy it in and it's ready to rock
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: holy *........ that's a nice trick!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: if it installs without issue then your packages are square
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: lets you add ANYTHING to dash :)
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: Thx so much dude
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: no worries dude
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: It seems to install fine http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1420208/
<verysoftoiletppr> I
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: could the language support be trying to read the installation dvd that i removed?
<almoxarife> rcube: i dont think you will see unity via rdp, look at the docs, says something to that effect, you may need vnc
<verysoftoiletppr> how can I install drivers for 6600GT via command line on 12.04?
<rcube> almoxarife: tyvm, lame question.. where aer the docs you're referring ot?
<rcube> *to
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: if you have it marked as a source then yes, if you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   you can comment out the top few lines which reference the CD and save the new file. Your system will now only use online sources
<ActionParsnip> verysoftoiletppr: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: Can i make it so it "ask" for the dvd when it wants it?
<verysoftoiletppr> ActionParsnip how do I check which driver is being used?
<almoxarife> rcube: the rdp spec via wikipedia is where i found that out, i also wanted rdp because of the ability to have sound
<Rob1337> ActionParsnip: Wireless connection problems were present in 13.04
<Rob1337> same as 12.10
<rcube> almoxarife: same here, but more importantly I wanted clipboard sharing
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: dang
<almoxarife> rcube: vnc! or ssh with X,
<Rob1337> Quite the difficulty my problem is being eh?
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: if it is marked as a source it will definately want it and moan if the disk is not present. If it is not a source then you will use ONLY only sources
<elena-IK> I have problems with poor sshfs performance. with rsync or scp I get around 128 kB/s, with sshfs I get between 10 and 60 kB/s. is that normal?
<Rob1337> -_-
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: all I can suggest is post a bug or post on an existing bug. State it also affects raring
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: well it never ever asked for the disk
<Rob1337> I posted on askubuntu a while ago: http://askubuntu.com/questions/226862/problems-with-wireless-internet-connection-with-12-10-and-atheros-ar9287
<Rob1337> I've been ignored :(
<rcube> almoxarife: I've never set that up, would you be willing to help me with it?
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: by whom?
<ActionParsnip> Rob1337: post a bug, on the bug pages
<almoxarife> rcube: with which?
<rcube> almoxarife: lets start with waht's X?
<rcube> i know hwat ssh is
<almoxarife> rcube: which is the host and the client, OS wise
<rcube> ubuntu host, windows client
<Anarchiste> wooo ooo i just managed to update my Nvidia driver
<OerHeks> Rob1337, maybe this post is a solution, http://pleph.appspot.com/init/posts/view/2657865 > "sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1"
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: still can't get french
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: http://askubuntu.com/questions/10223/display-current-layout-language-code-country-flag-in-keyboard-indicator
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: eeee ... so? i actualy have "no" keyboard indicator
<Fudge> any ideas to make my netbook perform decently using quantal? revert to gnome 2?
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: I do have a lettre from when i tried to use Empathy to get here
<ActionParsnip> Anarchiste: you can add one
<Zael> Fudge check the drivers
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: use LXDE, its super light
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: it'll allow your CPU to run slower so will prolong battery life a bit
<Fudge> Zael  drivers for what?
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  good idea mate but gnome offers the best accessibility for screen readers though
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: Gnome isn't the only available desktop ;)
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: you can run any Gnome app in LXDE
<Fudge> true but the panels dont speak with orca, might have to jsut hack something up
<almoxarife> Fudge: and kde too
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: did "dconf write /org/gnome/libgnomekbd/indicator/show-flags true" and still nothing
 * alien2050 likes fluxbox, very customizable
<Zael> Fudge: video
<Fudge> Zael  doubt that will help but ill look
<Zael> Fudge: and if your video drivers are up to date, look into xfce or lxde
<Anarchiste> ActionParsnip: not sure about part 2
<almoxarife> Fudge: looking for something to assist the sight impared?
<Anarchiste> exit
<Fudge> almoxarife  yeah well I use vinux but my problem is on netbook hardware gnome3 is slow
<thock2> does anyone know what the command to install xubuntu without all of its programs is?
<almoxarife> Fudge: no such thing as vinux-light?
<almoxarife> Fudge: no such thing as vinux-lite?
<Fudge> almoxarife  nah not really we havnt got accessibility to a stage yet with xfce or lxde where we can offer that, accept for older gnome2 classic
<Zael> thock2: all i know about is xubuntu-desktop
<almoxarife> Fudge: nothing wrong with gnome2
<Fudge> but on precise though
<almoxarife> Fudge: lxde is sort of gnome2, nice desktop actually
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: well, its dead. that's quite a big thing wrong :)
<Fudge> almoxarife  yeah but last time i tried it orca barely worked
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: DEAD?
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: yes, gnome2 is no longer deveop[ed by the Gnome team
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: lxde dead too?
<Fudge> ill give lubuntu a go though on my quantal install
<Fudge> lightdm sees the environment doesnt it?
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: no, lxde is actively maintained
<Chaos7Theory> Which channel is meant for Ubuntu discussion?
<rcube> almoxarife: the host os is ubuntu 12.10 and the client is Windows 7
<almoxarife> !openssh-server
<almoxarife> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 336 kB, installed size 824 kB
<urfriend20> hi, in mew to this i have some question can anyone help i have a PE4600 and i would like to put ubuntu on it but it only has a old cd drive. how can i put ubuntu on it. web pages says you need a dvd to install it and i can't install from jump drive.
<rcube> Fudge: What's the dif between lubunu and ubuntu?
<Phaba> urfriend20, you on windows atm??
<ActionParsnip> rcube: default apps and default desktop
<Phaba> urfriend20, you can use wubi, it installs it inside of windows
<urfriend20> yes with new pc but not old one
<rcube> are the specific differences listing on the ubuntu site?
<Fudge> rcube  big differences
<Fudge> suggest you look at the lxde website or lubuntu
<Phaba> urfriend20, so its empty?? not sure it needs a particularly fast spin speed to install ubuntu, maybe x20 or less?
<Fudge> lxde is targetted toward older hardware with less cpu overheads so the desktop and apps work faster
<urfriend20> yes empty
<almoxarife> rcube: install openssh-server on ubuntu, use 'putty' on win to access ubuntu via ssh, you should be able to run graphics apps within ubuntu via putty set to default settings
<urfriend20> i put in new hd and more ram but it has cd drive not dvd ..
<rcube> good grief, how many flavors of ubuntu are there?
<Phaba> i see, you can install via usb but im not sure of the specifics
<ActionParsnip> rcube: official ones:  ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu
<Ben64> urfriend20: you can install from cd
<almoxarife> rcube: quite a few
<urfriend20> sorry im new to ubuntu..lol
<ActionParsnip> rcube: the unofficial ones are getting ridiculous
<Phaba> i presume it needs a 2.0 port though
<urfriend20> ok what ver would i need to get
<Phaba> here
<Phaba> urfriend20, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<almoxarife> Phaba: no, should not
<ActionParsnip> Phaba: or usb 1.1 will do too
<Chaos7Theory> Phaba: I've always wondered that, Since it's technically installing 'under' Windows, does that mean there's a reduced performance/stability because of it?
<Ben64> why even do usb when he has a perfectly good cd drive?
<Phaba> Chaos7Theory, not that i found, but your tied into windows still
<Chaos7Theory> That's the preconception I had in mind when I chose to install Ubuntu under dual-boot instead of under Windows 7.
<Phaba> Chaos7Theory, i think perhaps its under a different file system it may suffer but not noticeably , ubuntu can deal with ntfs pretty well
<almoxarife> Ben64: that assumes a rw dvd/cd drive and like cd/dvd, not everyone has those, but most of the world does have a usb stick
<viasolus> Hello folks, is this a good place to ask for help with a Vaio running 12.04?
<Ben64> Chaos7Theory, Phaba: loop mounting a file inside ntfs slows it down compared to a full install
<Chaos7Theory> Phaba: Unfortunately with 12.10, NTFS compatibility seems to be unstable since when I use it for a flash drive, it always ends up 'corrupted' somehow, so been forced to use FAT32 instead.
<urfriend20> well this is a older server and it won't boot from usb stick hd or cd..
<osuser> which channel is competent for os4?
<Phaba> Ben64, yeh i thought it might a little, i never really noticed though. i have dual boot now though.
<Ben64> Phaba: more than a little, I get probably half the write speed on NTFS as I do on ext4
<almoxarife> urfriend20: what do you boot from?
<viasolus> I'm looking for support after being unsuccessful on Ubuntuforums,  is this the right room to look for advice?
<Phaba> wow, really? thats a pretty big hit, i thought ubuntu could read/write ntfs pretty well
<Zael> viasolus: yeah
<Ben64> viasolus: you'd have to ask a question first
<viasolus> Great, thanks.
<Chaos7Theory> almoxarife, urfriend20: Older BIOSes aren't compatible with booting from flash drives, though not sure how old it has to be for that to be the case.
<almoxarife> Phaba: it can read/write ntfs, it can not fix corruption of ntfs or does it see it
<roasted> hello!
<ActionParsnip> Phaba: its proprietary, the ntfs access is a best effort
<Zael> hello!
<almoxarife> Phaba: which is why chkdsk in win becomes important with wubi installs
<roasted> So I'm trying to set things up so I can shut down via terminal without root. I added "jason" to thegroup wheel, and this is my entry in sudoers, however, I still cannot shut down without root.... %wheelALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown   is thisincorrect?
<Phaba> ActionParsnip, i see, so its a 50% reduction in write speed?? n
<Ben64> Phaba: depends on the partition and the cpu
<viasolus> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu.  Prior to installing Ubuntu I had disabled my Vaio touchpad using a windows utility. After wiping windows and fully installing 12.04 I have been unable to detect or reactivate the touchpad. A usb mouse works fine, but I would love to have it back. My forum post with attempted workarounds is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090513
<viasolus> Any help cool cats?
<hyprvx> good morning/afternoon/evening
<ActionParsnip> roasted: %wheel      ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/shutdown
<ActionParsnip> roasted: or whatever shutdown is
<roasted> ActionParsnip: /sbin/shutdown?
<ActionParsnip> roasted: yes, just did a which :)
<Phaba> viasolus, as far as im aware anything done in windows is irrelevant in ubuntu unless its been disabled at bios level if thats even possible
<viasolus> I agree.
<rcube> almoxarife: how would I run graphics apps via putty and ssh?  It's a console only.
<Chaos7Theory> It's possible, I've disabled my built in wireless adapter for a while when it stopped working.
<Chaos7Theory> At least, depending on the BIOS
<Phaba> viasolus, perhaps theres some generic touchpad drivers you could try in ubuntu? i wouldnt know where to start though sorry, check your bios for checks sake, pretty sure it wont be there though
<roasted> ActionParsnip: it's still saying I need root...
<viasolus> Thanks Phaba, I'm going to check the bios just to see. Brb.
<Macuser> Does Ubuntu come pre-installed with the Java JDK and JRE?
<ActionParsnip> roasted: you still need to use sudo, it just won't need a password
<almoxarife> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/running-x-window-graphical-application-over-ssh-session.html <-- rcube... there is a setting within putty that should be set to default 'X11Forwarding yes' , thats how you will run those apps
<roasted> ActionParsnip: even when I use sudo, it asks me for the password....
<roasted> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1420283/
<locojay> hi i upgraded to 12.10 but i only see the background when connecting via vnc
<Chaos7Theory> Macuser: I believe it comes with OpenJDK's jre and icedtea-web pre-installed, though I know not the JDK package by default for sure.
<ActionParsnip> roasted: maybe it needs a reboot
<roasted> ActionParsnip: maybe..find that hard to believe tho. I'll try it.
<roasted> ActionParsnip: didn't work
<locojay> anyone using vnc with success on 12.10. no issue in 12.04
<Chaos7Theory> Even if it isn't installed by default, you could always use synpatic to install them afterward. If you need Sun's Java for whatever reason, you can use webupd8's package to automatically install and update both the jdk and jre here: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Chaos7Theory> Or generally described in Ubuntu's wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ActionParsnip> roasted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1420292/
<ActionParsnip> roasted: there's mine
<OerHeks> doesn't openJDK come with ubuntu restricted extras ?
<roasted> ActionParsnip: and you shut down without root?
<roasted> ActionParsnip: via terminal that is
<Chaos7Theory> Depends on your needs. Minecraft isn't compatible with OpenJDK 7, so you're forced to use Sun Java
<ActionParsnip> roasted: i'll double check
<roasted> lol
<user> hi
<user> hihihi
<roasted> hi
<rootpt> how can i disable this password http://rootpt.no-ip.org/foto.JPG
<rootpt> i need to put that passw everytime i restart the computer :-\
<user> i dont know man
<rootpt> :-\
<unityman> rootpt: yes if you don't have auto login
<rootpt> theres no way to pass that thing ?
<rootpt> clear that option ?
<unityman> rootpt: for what service are you logining into?
<rootpt> just normal desktop
<rootpt> that happens before the login
<unityman> rootpt: yes, but I wouldn't do it! Not a good idea to have unsecure data. Even if it is just login in for user account.
<user> re hi
<rootpt> unityman: how can i disable that thing ?
<rootpt> i dont understand why that appears :-\
<unityman> rootpt: just google it you'll find it! srry been a bit since I played with ubuntu on desktop using ubuntu on cell phone for primary reason.
<locojay> anyone able to solve vnc problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077657
<binary_glitch> Is there any way to reset user privileges to there original defaults?
<rootpt> unityman: can u tell me for what im looking ?
<rootpt> just a tip
<binary_glitch> google just wants to help me reset the desktop settings
<unityman> rootpt: autologin for ubuntu
<unityman> rootpt: give me a second I will look for link
<rootpt> ok ok
<rootpt> unityman: i apreciate man :-\
<rootpt> sorry my english.
<Jordan_U> rootpt: auto login will not help you.
<unityman> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/07/enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-kubuntu/
<rootpt> yep, cant find nothing
<unityman> Jordan_U: what did I miss?
<Jordan_U> rootpt: The reason that you need to enter a password is that you have an encrypted partition.
<rootpt> :-\
<rootpt> i see Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> rootpt: Do you know why you have an encrypted partition? Did you want that?
<rootpt> theres a way to disable that?
<rootpt> no
<rootpt> i dont want that
<rootpt> and i didnt know how i do that :X
<rootpt> just a mistake
<roasted> Question - this is my sudoers file. Jason is a member of wheel, yet Jason cannot shut down the system without needing a password (whether or not I run with sudo). The command is sudo /sbin/shutdown -h now. The sudoers file is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1420292/   What am I doing wrong?
<Jordan_U> rootpt: It's not the default configuration, so I'm not sure how you ended up with it. Did you install Ubuntu or someone else?
<rootpt> a friend of mine
<rootpt> but its my machine
<rootpt> its here, next to me
<rootpt> and i just want to disable that passw
<unityman> rootpt: backup data and reinstall ubuntu from livecd or liveusb
<rootpt> unityman: i think that, just answer here, maybe a another way to do that
<rootpt> but if not,i will need to reinstall :-\
<unityman> Jordan_U: srry if I stepped on you helping rootpt . :)
<Jordan_U> unityman: Not at all, I'm in and out anyway so it's good that you picked it up :)
<rootpt> thank u guys..
<rootpt> i think i will format and reinstall afterall
<unityman> rootpt: reinstalling ubuntu is 20 mins out of your time. Not a lot but updating the system may take more time.
<binary_glitch> Is there any way to reset user privileges to there original defaults? Google just wants to help me reset the desktop settings to there original defaults but not user privileges...
<rootpt> unityman: yep =) thanks man, really appreciate
<unityman> rootpt: No problem. Got run.
<rootpt> cheers
<unityman> Have a good night all! Going to study up on Android and sdk have fun :). I think I might try develop an app for android. How to root your phone basics like a game. Similar to the cheevos for firefox. Get stars for rooting and understanding your phone.
<binary_glitch> anyone?
<heoyea> make a new user
<heoyea> then is default
<TimAnderson> UBUNTU SUCKS MY DICK!
<binary_glitch> will that make the default "custom" user privileges that come with the only account on a new install?
<heoyea> yea
<Googol30> Are file permissions specific to the ext family of Linux compatible filesystems?
<Googol30> Can you use FAT with permissions?
<binary_glitch> thank you. ./quite
<binary_glitch> ./quit
<binary_glitch> shiza how do I exit irc again?
<Googol30> No period prefixing /quit
<IdleOne> /quit
<binary_glitch> oops not running an app lol.
<Googol30> Can anyone explain filesystem permissions to me?  Or at least tell me if FAT uses them?
<heoyea> everything has permission rules
<justin_> anyone want to get it on?
<justin_> kiyoura, let's get it on.
<Luis_> Hello
<heoyea> *
<d3wy> Howdy all, anyone free to give a quick hand with samba (Ubuntu) host with OSX client?
<heoyea> nope
<Googol30> Just an observation: you can tell where most active people live, generically of course, by when they are on and how much activity is in the channel.
<Googol30> As of now... this channel is dead.
<d3wy> =P
<d3wy> Obviously no Aussies in here ha.
<heoyea> US
<Googol30> If anyone knows enough networking... can anyone tell me if there is a limit to the number of network switches that you can have in a single network?  Is that limited only by the overall latency?
<Googol30> Network switches don't have their own IP addresses, right?
<Googol30> I'm not getting anywhere on this channel at this time... I'll probably be back in ~10 hours.
<ejo> probably oughta ask ##unix rather
<ejo> or so
<onborad> Dear all, I update Xorg and require packages ,when upstart system show blackscreen . switch VT check Xorg.log have not error report .any ideas?
<brady2600> does anyone know of any torrent applications, that have it as a feature to enable downloads when the computer is inactive?
<brady2600> i like downloading torrents, but not typically when im actually using my computer.  Ive had torrent clients before that could work based on a scheadual, but you had to know when and when not you would be using your computer, it would be much perferable to simply have an application that enables / disables your downloads based on when your using your computer
<chocolateshirt> #irc.rizon.net
<d3wy> brady2600: I'm not sure but I have a feeling you could set up some automated script that would throttle the torrent application. Not sure how you would trigger it with activity tho
<brady2600> im just surprised that there isn't already a client that does this.
<ActionParsnip> d3wy: throttle as in restrict speed?
<d3wy> yes
<ActionParsnip> d3wy: transmission has that in its options....
<nongoogle> how do i not fail to make a script executable, it keeps not sticking to executable from the right click menu
<d3wy> Yeah, I am aware it can do it.
<ActionParsnip> d3wy: you can set max up and down speed
<ActionParsnip> d3wy: is that not the issue?
<d3wy> I'm not sure how you would make it respond to system activity tho
<Zael> nongoogle: chmod +x
<d3wy> I'm thinking for brady2600 's issue
<mehwork> how can i make it so unity search windows don't show up when i hit the <Super> key? i want to map something else to super
<nongoogle> i have the script on a bootstick, it keeps not sticking to executable format
<Zael> nongoogle: was it from an image?
<nongoogle> yes
<Zael> nongoogle: may be something funky cause of that
<Zael> the file system might not support the executable flag for instance
<ActionParsnip> nongoogle: is the USB stick NTFS by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> Zael: ;)
<kapz> hi! any steam beta testyers here? I have few questions.
<kapz> *testers
<Zael> kapz: #ubuntu-steam
<kapz> thanks Zael
<nongoogle> it doesnt say ntfs it says msdos
<Zael> fat
<irishmac1022> how do i liveboot ubuntu from a flash drive?
<brady2600> yeah.. im looking though transmission and not finding what i was talking about
<ActionParsnip> nongoogle: if the file system doesn't support good linux stuff then you will need to mount the whole filesystem as executable and it will work
<brady2600> im looking for something that only downloads when the computer is inactive
<Zael> irishmac1022: try unetbootin
<Zael> brady2600: you might use a torrent client that supports the command line
<irishmac1022> Zael: thank you!
<jv432> hello i was able to boot on ubuntu now using usb
<Zael> then you can script something and put it in your launcher or on your desktop or something
<brady2600> im not really looking to built it myself.. im looking for a client with that already as a feature.
<ActionParsnip> brady2600: you could have a cron'd job which tests the net use then uses transmission-cli to set the bandwidth higher / uses the alternate speed etc
<jv432> but i had a problem
<nongoogle> ActionParsnip i remember trying that yet i dont have any success running the script
<jv432> 3 options were given to me
<jv432> i pick install on windows 7,it was succesful i was able to use ubuntu
<almoxarife> brady2600: who decides what and when 'activity' is where you want it? time of day? load?
<brady2600> not time of day
<jv432> but when i restart and remove the usb its not on the os selection
<ActionParsnip> brady2600: http://superuser.com/questions/367209/a-torrent-client-which-automatically-detects-http-and-related-activity-from-the   another way you can do it
<brady2600> not a schedule , simply when the computer is not in use
<jv432> the supposed install ubuntu on windows 7 is like = boot ubuntu on usb only
<brady2600> you fall asleep, the computer goes to sleep, and into download mode
<sargennto> Hello All. When trying to play games via Steam It tells me I need to update my video drivers. When I tried to install the fglrx drivers I get an error telling me to check var/log/jockey.log .. output is >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1420360/
<Zael> brady2600: you can ask over in the #transmission channel, but i think it supports command line
<brady2600> as i had said, i have no desire to build it myself.
<jv324> hello any help on my problem
<ActionParsnip> sargennto: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga; lsb_release -sc
<mohajuice> hi dr_willis
<irishmac1022> Zael: does the flash drive have to be clear for it to work?
<mohajuice> will u help me installing usb modem on ubuntu 12.04
<almoxarife> jv324: without the usb attached you dont have ubuntu?
<Zael> irishmac1022: i believe so
<jv324> yeah
<jv324> it doesnt stay
<jv324> it supposed to install insde windows 7
<ActionParsnip> mohajuice: run:   lsusb  one line will idenify the modem, use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<jv324> but when i shutdown ubuntu it also disappears
<almoxarife> jv324: you ran ubuntu live session or did you install?
<sargennto> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450] | precise
<kapz> okay guys #ubuntu-steam appears to be dead. Anyway Steam asks me to update the driver to nvidia experimental but I use bumblebee, so how do I go about updating driver?
<irishmac1022> Zael: will i have to install it directly onto computer after installing onto flash drive or is it completely portable?
<Zael> irishmac1022: it should be portable in live mode
<irishmac1022> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> sargennto: then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<Zael> ActionParsnip: he's using nvidia i think
<ActionParsnip> Zael: ATI RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]  ....
<Zael> ah
<mohajuice> yes i already did with lsusb here is the result 1dbc:0669
<sargennto> Zael: i need fglrx
<almoxarife> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<irishmac1022> Zael: how will it work with Wireless network drivers on a netbook?
<Zael> irishmac1022: should work ok
<ActionParsnip> mohajuice: is it a 3g thing?
<Zael> sargennto: i had to upgrade my ati drivers as well to get tf2 to launch in steam linux... i used these: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+packages
<irishmac1022> Zael: on a Samsung NC130?
<mohajuice> ActionParsnip i can send u the driver files that r inbuilt into flash storage of usb modem
<sargennto> ActionParsnip: that was successful. let me reboot and see if it works now :)
<sargennto> Zael: awesome ill book mark incase this dont work after reboot
<Zael> sargennto: if you have 12.04 though the fglrx will probably work
<mohajuice> yes its 3g HSPA modem
<Zael> sargennto: but if it's 12.10.. you'll probably need those
<ActionParsnip> mohajuice: those will be for windows
<sargennto> 12.04, brb let ya know
<jv324> sorry i was caught up chatting on other room
<jv324> i install it
<ActionParsnip> mohajuice: do you have usb-modeswitch installed?
<jv324> like i said i did that unetbootin stuff yous aid
<Zael> irishmac1022: i'd be suprised if it doesn't
<mohajuice> yes i have
<jv324> and boot using usb,it gave 3 options
<jv324> 1 - Install ubuntu inside windows 7
<jv324> 2- install ubuntu over windows 7
<jv324> 3 install ubuntu on partition
<Zael> yeah
<mohajuice> ther r separate files for windows, mac and ubuntu
<jv324> i pick the no 1
<ActionParsnip> mohajuice: are there any bugs reported for it?
<jv324> and it run ubuntu but disappears when i shut down
<mohajuice> i m on windows right now as i don't have any means to go online with ubuntu
<numsix> Hey!
<numsix> I'm having a ubuntu problem, anyone care to take a stab at it :)
<sargennto> ActionParsnip:  Zael : Unfortunately steam still gives me this error: Required OpenGL extension "GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode" is not supported. Please update your openGL driver
<ActionParsnip> numsix: ask away
<Zael> sargennto: if you have a 3k card, ati dropped support for them on linux
<jv324> What should i do please help
<Zael> you have to use legacy drivers, from my understanding
<sargennto> Zael: yup.. radeon hd 3450 ... nice...
<Zael> they dropped support for 2k, 3k, and 4k
<numsix> OK so here's my problem. I have a file server i run ubuntu on, been going for years. was working great.
<sargennto> Zael: sigh... stupid ati
<jv324> i wish someone would help a newbie like me and not only people who knows ubuntu already
<numsix> I had Ubuntu 11.04 running because i hate unity. About a month ago started running out of space constantly. would free up stuff, run out in a week. It was a wubi install so i was like whatever, dumped it and did a fresh 11.04 install no wubi/windows
<mohajuice> i try again installing those drivers n will show u the results
<Zael> yeah, i'm considering going back to nvidia on my next build
<Zael> i have a 5670
<numsix> Fresh 11.04 same thing, hard drive fills up.. reboot, space is magically back. 80gb partition with virtually no user files so whats going on
<almoxarife> sargennto: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/846938351012409765/ <-- you want to look at that
<numsix> I upgrade to 12.10 because i hear gnome classic works better now (which it does) but problem persists!
<Zael> nice, a workaround
<numsix> FInally start  combing through, find its .cache/gdm/session.logs thats doing it. grows to fill up hard drive.. 70+gb which brings down everything as it crashes VNC and i only access this via VNC
<numsix> so any ideas? its gotta be a bug or something
<jv324> hello are you gonna help or not
<numsix> i got nada installed right now.. 12.10 x-chat, gnome.. thats it
<sargennto> almoxarife: okay I will give it a read right now
<jv324> i dont like wasting time
<jv324> i followed what you suggest and you just left me hanging when it give another error
<ActionParsnip> numsix: have you read the logs?
<irishmac1022> Zael: how much room do you think that Ubuntu will need for this liveboot?
<numsix> the logs aren't readible when it balloons up its just corrupt
<Zael> jv324: i don't know much about that installing ubuntu into windows stuff; i recommend giving ubuntu it's own partitions
<jv324> how can i give that
<jv324> i dont even know
<vicsar> .
<numsix> its also not an incremintal thing.. so not like a problem with a program going bad over time.. its like a switch. one minute 74gb free.. within 5 minutes 0
<Zael> irishmac1022: the image i believe is about 800 mb
<jv324> when i pick install on partition it read the whole disk
<jv324> and chop it to parts
<irishmac1022> Zael: so 8 gb will do?
<jv324> its not clear if itll be a clean install and will erase my current partition
<Zael> irishmac1022: should be plenty
<irishmac1022> Zael: thanks
<Zael> jv324: if you pick the windows partition, it will erase it.. yes
<mohajuice> dkms_2.0.21.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<mohajuice> hspa-modem-dkms_1.02.28_all.deb
<mohajuice> dkms_2.1.0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<mohajuice> hspa-modem-dkms_1.02.31_all.deb
<mohajuice> dkms_2.1.1.2-2fakesync1_all.deb
<mohajuice> hspa-modem-dkms_1.02.32_all.deb
<FloodBot1> mohajuice: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<numsix> is there anyway to disable the creation of the session.log files? or hell, even move them to another drive. i'll make a partition and it can fill it up for all i care just not the file system
<almoxarife> jv324: is there a dir/folder in the root of your win machine called 'ubuntu'?
<Zael> jv324: you can resize that partition with something like gparted though to allow space for a dual boot with their own partitions
<Zael> jv324: almoxarife probably knows about your current install
<almoxarife> probably :)
<Zael> i always felt that wubi stuff was a bad idea
<jv324> i dony know almoxarife
<almoxarife> Zael: probably because you never installed it
<ActionParsnip> numsix: i'd boot to liveCD, delete the file, then log back in and read the new, smaller, file
<jv324> i have two partition
<Zael> almoxarife: true
<jv324> let me check
<numsix> Hold on, lemme see if the file is readable now. I can always delete the file and everything is cool
<almoxarife> jv324: the partion would be 'boot' c: one
<numsix> It's just it usually happens when i'm at work which blows my VNC and i can't fix it until i get home which bites
<jv324> almoxarife yea in c
<jv324> weird though it should be in e: cause theres where windows 7 is installed
<almoxarife> jv324: what are the files in that dir?
<jv324> disks and isntall dir
<jv324> and uninstall-wubi.exe
<almoxarife> jv324: specifically, what files exist in dir c:/ubuntu
<jv324> i already said
<jv324> thats the only 3 in c:/ubuntu
<numsix> ko, nothing insane but lots of these: (gnome-settings-daemon:7925): libappindicator-CRITICAL **: app_indicator_set_lab
<numsix> el: assertion `IS_APP_INDICATOR (self)' failed
<numsix> but right now file is small and normal
<jv324> inside the sub dir disks theres another sub directory boot and a file ubuntu-12.04.1-wubi-amd64.tar.xz
<almoxarife> jv324: those are not file names, you have a nice day
<jv324> what
<Zael> o.O
<jv324> i said theres 2 dir named disks and install and 1 file called  uninstall-wubi.exe
<jv324> your sayign im a liar
<jv324> i can even send you a fraps of it on 720p if you dont believe
<numsix> He'll need at least 1080p to verify that
<almoxarife> fraps? what did i miss?
<Zael> he's gonna fraps you his directory tree
<almoxarife> frapping something new? can i install 'frap' on kde?
<Zael> i think it requires lasers
<numsix> He's going to play Quake 3 at you to prove his wubi sucks
<jv324> cause you said have a ncie day
<jv324> you think im joking,im already frustrated at this
<causative> I would like to search for the presence or absence of a certain image on the screen (i.e. test automation)
<causative> what should I use for this?
<Zael> jv324: why are you interested in linux
<jv324> and here i thought ubuntu is the best linux distro
<jv324> cause i need it to fix my smartphone
<numsix> Ubuntu was the best until unity, lol
<Zael> can't you just take it to your provider and let them hook it up
<jv324> what?
<almoxarife> jv324: #android-root , thats the place for 'i need linux to fix(root) my phone
<jamamp> numsix, then remove unity? there's alternatives
<jv324> what you mean take it to provider
<Zael> jv324: another question.. why don't you just use a live cd
<numsix> Yeah well that's why i'm here.. my gnome is blowing up
<Jonathan_R> i just finished instaling ubuntu 12.10 and dont know what the rot pasword is
<jv324> first of all i dont use android tahts nto even mroe linux than my os
<jamamp> numsix, i heard KDE/Xubuntu/Kubuntu ones look okay
<jv324> second take it to my provider?my smartphones has software problem not hardware
<Zael> i love Xubuntu
<numsix> i may have to look into alternatives if i can't figure out this session.log bug
<jv324> why would i take it to my provider,and you know not all around the world providers sell smartphone
<numsix> it's GOTTA be a bug. i mean, i've formatted the drive and done a fresh install for god's sake.
<almoxarife> Jonathan_R: there is not one, your user pass with 'sudo/gksu' is how you get at root
<krunal> any idea why i can't access windows share from my ubuntu machine? i'm running 12.10
<jv324> in my country they only service us for waht we need not like your providers in USA that sucks money out of you
<Zael> jv324: why not just use a live cd?
<numsix> that would be too easy
<jv324> nvm im already pissed 1 or 2 of you obviously isnt even taht smart
<Jonathan_R> almoxarife: when instaling software its asking for authentication
<almoxarife> jv324: Zael..., take it elsewhere, this is not a chat channel
<Zael> lol
<almoxarife> Jonathan_R: your user password
<jv324> its no brainer that not every provider int he world are the same
<Jonathan_R> tried
<Jonathan_R> doesnt work
<krunal> how about some help
<krunal> any idea why i can't access windows share from my ubuntu machine? i'm running 12.10
<jv324> thanks for those who help me though
<Zael> i'm just trying to help him
<ActionParsnip> Jonathan_R: then you aren't typing it right. Check your capslock etc
<Jonathan_R> checked
<jv324> th eonyl eprson who help me is  ActionParsnip
<jv324> *only
<numsix> krunal try pointing to the ip of the windows machine from your ubuntu box
<krunal> how do i do that on gui.. without using terminal
<almoxarife> krunal: also, did you firewall the win machine?
<krunal> yeah
<Jonathan_R> got it ActionParsnip
<numsix> yeah check firewal
<numsix> places -> connect to server
<krunal> almoxarife, yeah
<Jonathan_R> its a keyboard isue or something
<almoxarife> krunal: cant get access if you are firewalled
<Jonathan_R> i noticed in another place
<krunal> what changes do i need to make on windows firewall
<Jonathan_R> when typing it in, it mised the last character
<almoxarife> krunal: win changes
<Jonathan_R> had to wait a second and type in the last character again
<numsix> for whatever reason i can never get into my windows machine by it's UNC buy the ip works
<numsix> from ubuntu
<almoxarife> krunal: before you do that, can you ping the win machine from buntu?
<krunal> yes i can ping
<numsix> but you gotta make sure its open first and nothing is blocking it. windows firewall, some anti-virus has another firewall, etc
<ActionParsnip> jonathaN: all ok now?
<almoxarife> krunal: assume the firewall is not the issue then
<numsix> well ive got nothing on this log problem
<krunal> almoxarife, when i go to 'connect to server' - it has some crediential issue
<numsix> is there no way to disable o rmove the log?
<almoxarife> krunal: you are back to a win issue then
<ActionParsnip> numsix: you could mark the file as read only, it may just make another file though. Worth a try
<numsix> check your permissions or put in your windows username/password
<numsix> yeah it does session.old
<numsix> so that doesn't work
<numsix> what blows my mind is the fact that it's done it on 2 different installs
<krunal> almoxarife, just got it to work...thanks
<numsix> maybe it hates this cheap AMD
<almoxarife> krunal: i dont use win, so i dont know where the fix would be
<almoxarife> krunal: cool
<krunal> almoxarife, was missing the domain...workgroup
<almoxarife> krunal: that helps
<krunal> now we all know :)
<numsix> stupid workgroups
<almoxarife> krunal: now you are the resident win samba guru
<krunal> haha sure
<numsix> where are the settings for the logs kept anyone know? maybe i can move it to a different drive
<almoxarife> numsix: trying to read a log?
<krunal> so why'd ubuntu decide to change the layout? i really enjoyed version 10.xx
<numsix> they wanted to piss everyone off. UNity is terrible
<krunal> yeah i dont like unity
<numsix> almox the logs don't look crazy, you can't read it when it blows up
<almoxarife> blows up?
<numsix> here's one repeating error: ` (gnome-settings-daemon:7925): libappindicator-CRITICAL **: app_indicator_set_lab
<numsix> el: assertion `IS_APP_INDICATOR (self)' failed
<numsix> Yeah once every 24-48 hours the session.log fills up the hard drive
<numsix> goes like 74gb in size
<numsix> it does this almost instantly
<numsix> if you delete it, you are fine
<krunal> anyone use kubuntu yet?
<numsix> until it happens again
<almoxarife> krunal: i use kde
<ActionParsnip> krunal: I have in the past
<jamamp> O
<Zael> i use xfce
<krunal> which is the best
<almoxarife> :)
<ActionParsnip> krunal: there is no single best
<almoxarife> KDE
<Zael> pick for yourself
<krunal> i'll try a few
<numsix> I love Gnome 3. Not the new gnome..the remix one.. and not unity. I hate apple, i hate os x. I don't want anything that looks or feels like os x. i want a simple clean desktop. gnome 3 is amazingly awesome what's wrong with it?
<krunal> see what i like
<ActionParsnip> krunal: if there was, the others would cease to be as nobody would use them
<krunal> ActionParsnip, true
<krunal> good to know
<ActionParsnip> krunal: you can even just use a WM like fluxbox and not use a desktop at all :)
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: that would not be the best :)
<numsix> are there any other major distros that use gnome? if i can't figure this out soon i may drop ubuntu for the time being
<numsix> as if i wanted to deal with headaches and annoyances i'd install windows back on this thing
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: its great if you want a lightning fast system using fewer resources
<ActionParsnip> numsix: Fedora uses Gnome by default
<numsix> i may have to give that a go
<Zael> numsix: just customize the way you want it
<krunal> we're starting to sell systems with windows 8 at work... not going so well
<numsix> zael read my problems above
<ActionParsnip> numsix: have a look at some videos on youtube, see what you reckon
<Zael> numsix: maybe there's a ppa for that
<krunal> thanks fellas....have a good night
<numsix> if not for this problem i'd be happy with ubuntu. 12.10 isn't so bad as the gnome classic is close to what i had before.. although evolution doesn't seem to work well
<numsix> the gnome work around in 11.10 was miserable so i stuck with 11.04
<ActionParsnip> numsix: tried xfce, its very close to the Gnome2 smell
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: i am like a dog, i found my favorite kibble, true, kde is considered less than lite but i cant live without it, everything else seems less than perfect :)
<numsix> when i first gave ubuntu a try 3 or 4 years ago i was blown away by how great gnome was.. i just hate to see them monkey with it and trying to move it into something thats just terrible with unity
<numsix> i'm looking into fedora now
<numsix> i dont keep anything on this computer other than email and my media files so swapping os's isnt a big deal
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: it can be light, there is a new thing based on Qt which is light
<almoxarife> numsix: good for you, just say its 'ubuntu' when you need help here, cause they dont offer help\
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/lightweight-qt-desktop-environment.html
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: i use it, qtrazor, when on batt for along time without need for pim
<numsix> i'd be much happier if i could just have ubuntu back though dammit.
<numsix> there's gotta be a way to fix this
<almoxarife> numsix: what is the issue?
<onborad> http://pastebin.com/FH4kiMrs
<onborad> (WW) intel(0): No outputs definitely connected, trying again...
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: totally
<onborad> why report Not outputs definitely connected . my system boot ,display blackscreen .
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: someone just figured out about qtrazor at web8 :) , damm lite
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: its pretty sweet
<numsix> almoxarife: long story short, there's some bug that's been causing the session.logs to randomly balloon up causing a crash when there's no space left on the file system. A complete re-install has not resolved it.
<almoxarife> numsix: do you know which bug?
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: I still prefer openbox + xcompmgr + docky :)
<numsix> seems similar to this: http://markmail.org/message/4jqmo4kdhzewqrv2
<ActionParsnip> numsix: if you use a different session (like xfce) is it ok?
<numsix> and thats about when the problem started
<numsix> september / october
<numsix> hold on just found that link, looking into it being tied to vino
<almoxarife> numsix: un-install vino or stop the service to begin with
<numsix> it makes sense because i normally exclusively use VNC to connect to this
<almoxarife> numsix: then look for a replacement for 'vino' for the mean time
<numsix> Yeah i have installed x11
<almoxarife> numsix: see, no need for fedora
<numsix> lets hope
<numsix> can't believe they haven't fixed this
<numsix> if its been a problem for 2 months
<Ycarene> So, the ubuntu update servers are down I take it.
<numsix> its a pretty nasty bug
<almoxarife> numsix: problem fixed for now
<numsix> well problem worked around for now
<numsix> .. maybe .. if thats it
<numsix> i'm going to stop vino and see what happens
<onyon_00> selamat siang semua
<numsix> does evolution not work properly under 12.10?
<numsix> thats the one thing i noticed when i upgraded.. evolution just bombs out
<ActionParsnip> Ycarene: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1420427/   not at all
<Ycarene> I'm getting the error described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146799/unable-to-connect-to-getdeb-net-how-do-i-fix-it and it says to "be patient", however, it's been days, is it gone for good or what?
<ActionParsnip> numsix: try running it from a terminal, may give clues
<numsix> yeah
<numsix> it loads up but then it just tries to refresh the main folder and never gets anywhere
<numsix> thunderbird works but once again i found evolution to be better. seems like everything about 11.10+ is a step back for me
<Ycarene> Or has precise fallen off of the supported list?
<numsix> maybe i'll dump this and go back to 11.04
<almoxarife> Ycarene: your issue cant be solved here
<ActionParsnip> Ycarene: Precise is supported til April 2017...
<ActionParsnip> Ycarene: did you try switching update server?
<ActionParsnip> numsix: 11.04 is EOL
<almoxarife> numsix: at least 12.04 , its lts
<Ycarene> ActionParsnip - How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Ycarene: ok, how have you been trying to troubleshooot this?
<cheesecakes> i wanted to install grub2 to a sepreate partion i.e move /boot
<cheesecakes> is this possible without reinstallation
<Ycarene> ActionParsnip - Well, my current troubleshooting has been to just wait for the server to come back up.
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: there is no fixing his issue, the server is down
<ActionParsnip> Ycarene: you can switch update server using software centre, or you can manually tweak /etc/apt/sources.list   (if you are using server)
<numsix> i don't really care about support. as long as x-chat works, transmission works and it can serve files.. thats all i use this for
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: but user can still take steps to switch source
<numsix> funny one of the last updated introduced this vino/log bug
<numsix> thanks for nothing :P
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: true
<ActionParsnip> numsix: what do you use vino for?
<ActionParsnip> numsix: when you connect to the remote system, what activitis do you do?
<Ycarene> I don't like making the changes manually, last time I did that, I did an update and it made my system unbootable.
<almoxarife> !x11-vnc
<numsix> this computer isn't hooked up to a monitor/keyboard normally
<numsix> usually i just interface via VNC with it only
<ActionParsnip> numsix: yes but what do you do on the desktop?
<numsix> email, irc
<numsix> thats about it
<numsix> managing the file server which is its primary function
<ActionParsnip> numsix: you can irc via SSH (like I am now)
<ActionParsnip> numsix:  you can run X apps via SSH using X forwarding,  you don't need full desktop access
<numsix> yeah but i like x-chat :)
<almoxarife> !x11vnc
<cheesecakes> i just want to know whther possible or not without re-installing ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> numsix: you can access the files via SSHFS which you will get if you install openssh-server, the files can be managed using the nautilus on the client system
<ActionParsnip> numsix: you can run xchat via X forwarding
<numsix> i like having the GUI. I lived on shells in the 90s but i'm happy to have a bit more flexibility
<numsix> worked fine for years
<ActionParsnip> numsix: note the word 'nautilus', that's not a shell
<numsix> Yeah i would still like to have the full desktop if possible
<almoxarife> numsix: replace vino with 'x11vnc'
<ActionParsnip> numsix: you can even make bash scripts to connect to the server and run the app. The integration will be 100% seamless
<ActionParsnip> numsix: why though, you don't need it
<numsix> I'm sure it could be done no doubt just don't feel like spending the effort
<numsix> Yeah vino is uninstalled
<numsix> i'll give it a day or so and see if it blows up again
<ActionParsnip> numsix: your call but what you are doing can be done so much more gracefully
<numsix> no doubt
<almoxarife> all that because of x-chat?
<ActionParsnip> numsix: and its why I always ask when people think they need vnc
<numsix> it may not be that i need it more so that i just like it
<ActionParsnip> numsix: there was a guy in here a while back who was VNCing to the system then opening a terminal
<numsix> or dont feel like messing with setting up an alternative
<numsix> he needed that box around the terminal.. made him feel good
<numsix> :)
<Tit_rene> hi, i did this command line:            sudo -s        startx -- :1 for use graphiq mod, and now i can't log with my user/pass, when i put my pass a black page come 1sec and i return back to reput my pass. some one can help me ?
<almoxarife> i tried vnc'ing into the toaster, it would not respond, can someone help me?
<numsix> i'll look into setting up ssh and forwarding instead but for right now i'm just hoping this problem is resolved
<numsix> is it a microsoft toaster? try rdp
<ActionParsnip> numsix: if you setup ssh keys you can have a .desktop file on your desktop to run:   ssh -X username@server xchat      and it will appear on your system, but be executing on the remote system (like a Citrix app)
<almoxarife> numsix: thats nice, hope is good
<numsix> we'll see :)
<numsix> Yeah i'm sure i could set everything up via ssh, thats not a problem.. id just have to actualyl sit down and set it all up and right now ahh.. well lets get the thing to stop crashing every 3 days first
<ActionParsnip> numsix: it'll allow you to not run vino too :)
<numsix> well vino is out the window so we'll see how it goes :)
<numsix> it's been drunk and the bottle has been discarded
<Gangadhar> Hi
<Gangadhar> i've trouble in logging in to my system
<Gangadhar> can some one help me on tis
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: you need to be much more specific
<numsix> Your password is Pencil
<bhavesh> Gangadhar: Elaborate your problem
<numsix> Matthew Broderick hacked your PC while trying to start a war with russia
<numsix> it happens
<ActionParsnip> Gangadhar: www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Gangadhar> am not able to get my login window.. i've ubuntu studio latest installed on my laptop
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: never could or just now cant?
<Gangadhar> just now..
<Gangadhar> after installing grub lite theme
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: ohhhhhhhhhhh
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: yea, tossed grub maybe?
<Gangadhar> plymouth mount failed is the error
<Gangadhar> and am strucked in that
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: can you at least get to a terminal?
<Gangadhar> yeah.. an able to get the terminal
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: and do you know what you installed and via how?
<Gangadhar> installed via ubuntu software center
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: and do you know what you installed and via how? what specifically?
<KI4RO> .
<Gangadhar> hmm.. grub lite theme.. am not sure which is it exatly
<Gangadhar> i've used my ubuntu CD to get live session..
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: you are in live session?
<Gangadhar> yeah right now am in live session..
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: anything else you may have left out?
<ActionParsnip> Gangadhar: and you want to reset your password on the installed OS?
<Gangadhar> ok.. after googling.. i've seen some instruction to uninstall ndvidia drivers and i did the same
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: nvidia caused it?
<ActionParsnip> Gangadhar: what has a password got to do with nvidia drivers?
<almoxarife> or grub-lite
<Gangadhar> that made more worse to my laptop... the error which i had previously had gone and i could see only circlle rounding the logo
<Gangadhar> i thought OS is loading and waited for a logn time.. still the same nothhing was happpening...
<ActionParsnip> Gangadhar: again, I thought you had a password issue?
<Gangadhar> nope..
<almoxarife> its like pulling teeth
<KI4RO> .
<Gangadhar> ==<almoxarife>any help plz.. i;ve very imp data on my system
<Gangadhar> almoxarife : atleast i need my data safe..
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: i have no clue what your problem is, and you have not helped , is the issue grub? or nvidia? cant log in?
<Gangadhar> it is with grub
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: your data should be avail to you via the livecd
<Gangadhar> ok.. can u assist me how can i do that
<almoxarife> Gangadhar: do what?
<Gangadhar> i've external drive with me
<bazhang> !enter | Gangadhar
<ubottu> Gangadhar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gangadhar> ok
<bazhang> !grub2 | Gangadhar please have a read First
<ubottu> Gangadhar please have a read First: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KI4RO> Trying out XCHAT for the first time.  Anyone know how to make the window larger?
<bazhang> KI4RO, drag the lower right corner and adjust
<ActionParsnip> Gangadhar: if your data is "important" why do you not have a backup?
<KI4RO> bazhang, Tried that to no avail
<ActionParsnip> KI4RO: same as any app window in any app
<almoxarife> KI4RO: re-start xchat
<ActionParsnip> KI4RO: move the cursor slowly near the edges
<KI4RO> ActionParsnip, I thought so too but nothing happens
<Dako> hello
<bazhang> KI4RO, hover your mouse there, the resize option will appear
<reeed> maybe he is running X naked, without wm
<johnesmiller> :)
<Dako> I am having a problem installing Ubuntu on my machine
<Dako> I was wondering if someone might be able to help me out
<johnesmiller> what is the issue
<almoxarife> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dako> I am trying to do an Ubuntu install on one of my desktops, I have an install disk burned. When I boot from disk - I get to the screen with the gradient background and it shows the load icon. After a minute or two it looks like something loads but then the screen goes completely black and all I see is the loading icon
<KI4RO> .
<almoxarife> KI4RO: would you stop with the dot thing
<almoxarife> please
<almoxarife> Dako: my first guess is that the cd/dvd is trash
<almoxarife> Dako: better the the cd trash than the system not accepting an install
<Dako> Okay - I am using ImgBurn to do the Iso, you think something else might work better? (this is my second CD - first one was trash)
<reeed> if it got that far, it's unlikely the CD is trashed.
<Dako> I am using a DVD
<reeed> ditto
<Dako> just to make it clear
<almoxarife> Dako: then perhaps the image was trash, the iso?
<Dako> I downloaded it from ubuntu and I didn't have any problems
<almoxarife> Dako: verify the md5 hash
<reeed> confirm that when the screen goes blank, you move the mouse and the pointer moves ?
<Dako> when I move the mouse the pointer moves
<reeed> you're doing an install, or just trying the liveCD ?
<almoxarife> Dako: how about a simpler approach? 'mini.iso' , the greater portion of the install is network
<Dako> I am attempting to do a full install
<Dako> but I don't get the the install screen
<Dako> mini.iso?
<reeed> does the live CD mode work OK?
<almoxarife> Dako: it will do a full install, mini.iso
<ActionParsnip> mini iso is great
<Dako> I can't do either - I never get to the screen that gives me the option
<ActionParsnip> Dako: what video chi pdo you use?
<almoxarife> Dako: if you just want to plink with livecd then that is also an option, for an install though, MINI.ISO
<Dako> ah, so mini.iso does the install with the files from the net
<almoxarife> Dako: correct, you hardwired?
<Dako> I will have to wait - no I am not hardwired
<ActionParsnip> Dako: wubi pulls down the ubuntu iso then uses it to install to a file in your NTFS
<almoxarife> Dako: forget mini.iso
<Dako> I was going to use a wireless PCI card once I have it up and running
<ActionParsnip> Dako: what video chip do you use please?
<almoxarife> Dako: once up is not the issue, the initial install is
<Dako> so I don't have to run a hard wire since it will require me drilling a hole in my floor - and I don't see that ending well with my security deposit
<almoxarife> Dako: no, just means you have to have viable cd to begin with, what kind of box is it going on?
<Dako> AMD
<Dako> i am trying to pull info from the BIOs - it's an older machine, my brothers old desktop
<ActionParsnip> Dako: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<almoxarife> Dako: how old and what cd did you choose to install?
<ActionParsnip> Dako: if  that doesn't work:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<Dako> I am doing Ubuntu 12.10
<Dako> Desktop
<almoxarife> Dako: how old
<Dako> 5 years old?
<almoxarife> Dako: not that old
<ActionParsnip> Dako: if its an Ati 2xxx, 3xxx or 4xxx then you will need a PPA for the legacy driver. The Xorg in Quantal hates those ATi GPUs
<almoxarife> Dako: which 32/64 bit?
<Dako> AMD Athlon 64
<almoxarife> Dako: did you use 64bit iso?
<Dako> ...no... i386... well that will cause some problems...
<irishmac1022> Zael: can i install the latest ubuntu to my flash drive stably using unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> Dako: you can run 32bit OS on 64bit CPU without issue
<Dako> isnt the i386 though intel?
<irishmac1022> can i install the latest ubuntu stably using unetbootin?
<reeed> the mouse pointer still moves -- the machine hasn't crashed
<ActionParsnip> Dako: yes, i386 == 32bit
<Dako> yes, but you said it should still work on my 64?
<irishmac1022> can someone please answer my question? i am itching to get into Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Dako: yes, it will work. the only thing it will affect is that each process will only see 3.2Gb, but you can use up to 64Gb RAM
<Dako> so that is not the cause of the boot disk failing
<reeed> library(MASS)
<irishmac1022> ActionParsnip: i hope that is gigabits :D
<reeed> oops
<heoyea> yelo
<irishmac1022> ActionParsnip: can i install the latest ubuntu stably using unetbootin?
<jamamp> irishmac1022, yes. unetbootin should have your usb live boot 12.10 finey. make sure it's at least 1gb, fat32, and clear of anything else. If you use it for a Mac make sure to install Refit
<Dako> I will do another disk burn - try the amd64 version. See if that does it.
<heoyea> dd command
<irishmac1022> 8 gb, FAT32, and clear
<reeed> Dako: I have another tip. When Ubuntu boots, press Escape to clear the boot splash screen and show the kernel messages
<Dako> okay
<JennyBlueBird> Ok, so I can't seem to enable middle mouse button emulation, and all googled solutions fail
<heoyea> the matrix
<JennyBlueBird> xorg.conf doesn't work
<jamamp> irishmac1022, then it'll work fine
<ActionParsnip> irishmac1022: sure
<irishmac1022> jamamp: i apologize for multiple messages, im kind of excited
<Dako> is there anything particular I am looking for?
<JennyBlueBird> gpoint-settings seems to work but doesn't ( I checked the box, it doesn't make a difference )
<jamamp> irishmac1022, don't worry. im just idling and nobody else was answering
<ActionParsnip> irishmac1022: you only need 1Gb, you could use the rest for persistance :)
<irishmac1022> alrighty :D
<JennyBlueBird> "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.mouse middle-button-enabled true" complaisn about a missing schema
<reeed> Dako: No, just report anything that you don't feel comfortable with.
<Dako> Here /init: line 7: cant open /dev/sr0: no medium found
<Dako> pwconv: failed to change the mode of /etc/passwd- to 0600
<ActionParsnip> Dako: is this in root recovery mode
<irishmac1022> 12.10 downloading now, any tips or tricks i should know about?
<Dako> no
<ActionParsnip> irishmac1022: install and then get updated
<Dako> ata1: SRST railed (errno=16)
<heoyea> u need to know everything
<irishmac1022> ActionParsnip: affirmative, 2 hours remaining... any faster way to get it?
<Dako> I/O error, dev sr1, sector 5269** (a shit ton of these errors)
<Dako> SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry
<Dako> SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 100b5970, size ead4
<OY1R> q: why when i set my laptop ip to static instead of dhcp cant i connect to the internet ?
<ActionParsnip> OY1R: if you use static IP you will need to set DNS servers too
<ActionParsnip> OY1R: If you can ping 8.8.8.8 then its DNS
<OY1R> ActionParsnip, ok so i set ip and try pinging 8.8.8.8 yes ?
<phunyguy_t430s> So I am looking to change the color scheme on Ubuntu if possible... how does one install "themes"?
<Jordan_U> Dako: That's definitely a bad disk.
<reeed> what's 8.8.8.8 ??
<ActionParsnip> OY1R: just ping 8.8.8.8 to see if routing is ok first
<jamamp> irishmac1022, when everyhting's good do 'sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping' to get rid of amazon search in unity
<Dako> bad CD or bad hard disk?
<ActionParsnip> reeed: 8.8.8.8 is Google's public DNS
<jamamp> irishmac1022, big security and privacy and convenience thing
<reeed> wow, that's a cool IP addr
<OY1R> it's ping'able
<Jordan_U> Dako: Bad CD (or CD drive),.
<phunyguy_t430s> I usually test on 4.2.2.2
<phunyguy_t430s> :)
<heoyea> bad news
<reeed> OY1R: setup using DHCP first
<irishmac1022> jamamp: roger, i dont like amazon anyway
<ActionParsnip> OY1R: then it's just DNS
<OY1R> i am using dhcp atm
<reeed> OY1R: then do "ifconfig /a" and note the IP and settings
<reeed> OY1R: then switch to static and use the same numbers
<reeed> OY1R: you probably also need to to do a "route add default _____"
<Jordan_U> Dako: Try reburning the CD/DVD again at the slowest speed and use the "check disk for defects" option at the boot menu before installing, even if it seems to boot correctly at first (this is important, you don't want to use a bad disk or drive to install from and the self test will check both).
<reeed> OY1R: try this now: "netstat -r" and note the "default" entry
<Dako> Okay
<OY1R> default genmast 0.0.0.0
<Dako> still I am getting can't open /dev/sr0: no medium found
<Dako> but it is going through and doing the check
<reeed> yeah then the command (for static IP setup) is "route add default genmast"
<reeed> your /dev/sr0 is fried
<Dako> what is that?
<Jordan_U> reeed: OY1R: As we've pretty firmly established that the problem is with DNS, fiddly with routs and internal ip addresses is futile.
<reeed> Jordan_U: OK
<OY1R> ok thanks
<OY1R> so 8.8.8.8
<OY1R> what about the gateway ?
<reeed> OY1R: listen to Jordan_U
<OY1R> address 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 and gateway ?
<Jordan_U> OY1R: It sounds like all you need to do is set a DNS server to use. How are you configuring this static connection?
<Jordan_U> OY1R: To clarify though, you have tried pinging 8.8.8.8 while you weren't using DHCP, correct?
<Dako> Is there an Ubuntu 12 install that is under 700 MB so I can do a burn on a normal CD and see if my other non DVD drive works?
<reeed> mini.iso :-)
<aeon-ltd> server?
<OY1R_> that was simple, thanks"
<OY1R_> !
<Dako> interesting - I have a table that shows up now with one column of 'data' one column of 'prog' and then in the table footer "err 201: eff2f6 1"
<Dako> and "ip d3a7: 2.7"
<reeed> the aliens are now in your computer
<Dako> that excalated quickly
<Dako> This whole thing would be easier if my bios let me just boot from USB...
<reeed> why wouldn't it boot from U ?
<Dako> there is no option to do so
<mehwork> my laptop still plays sound out of the speaker after pluggin headphones in, any idea why?
<jamamp> How old is the computer/mobo? Seems like a common function within the past several years
<mehwork> brand new
<researcher123> is there a software in Ubuntu using which I can extract email IDs from a doc ?
<lotuspsychje> i have to reboot my latop 3 times stuck on purple boot screen, how can i solve this
<irishmac1022> i tried to download ubuntu 12.10 from torrent site, but apartment complex seems to have blocked torrent connections D:
<reeed> researcher123: man strings
<jamamp> irishmac1022, ubuntu.com hosts it fine. not too slow a download imo
<researcher123> reeed: thanks.Im trying
<Dako> Here are my boot options: Floppy, LS120, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ZIP, USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, USB-CDROM, Legacy LAN
<reeed> Dako: it shuld recognise your USBstick. *but* you need to format it correctly.
<reeed> Dako: use UNetBootin
<irishmac1022> jamamp: slow internet connection offered by apr complex, no other choice, got about 21 hour download time
<reeed> irishmac1022: my sympathies
<jamamp> irishmac1022, oh jeez. seems like tehtering through a phone would be better
<irishmac1022> reeed: i guess you could kind of see why i would use the torrent :D
<irishmac1022> jamamp: no unlimited internet
<irishmac1022> jamamp: *stupid AT&T*
<Dako> UNetBootin? What should I set as the boot option?
<jamamp> irishmac1022, internet cafe/library? unfortunately it's late
<irishmac1022> jamamp: yeah its 0:53 here
<irishmac1022> jamamp: it sped up to 7 hours :D
<jamamp> nice!
<irishmac1022> 6 hours
<irishmac1022> 5 hours
<irishmac1022> my apt complex has had illegal torrenting problems in the past so the ISP just banned it altogether
<Josh> Is there any mac alike DE available for Ubuntu?
<irishmac1022> 4 hours
<x_> what is the benefit of a 3.5 kernel vs a 2.6 kernel ?
<irishmac1022> back to 5 hours
<Dako> reeed: out of these [Floppy, LS120, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ZIP, USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, USB-CDROM, Legacy LAN] Which one should I set as the boot option for it to boot from the USB?
<x_> irishmac1022, I don't think anyone cares about your terrible internet :-\
<irishmac1022> 21.3 MB out of 753
<irishmac1022> x_: oh well
<irishmac1022> x_: lol
<reeed> Dako: dunno. Try each of the USB-XXX in turn?
<x_> Dako, what is usb-fdd? you mean usb-hdd ?
<jamamp> Dako, most likely USB-FDD. im not sure what zip would be, and usb-cdrom might mean an external cddrive
<irishmac1022> x_: i can pretend they care, right?
<almoxarife> x_: i cared
<x_>  irishmac1022 if that makes you feel better
<reeed> ZIP is a kind of super floppy, c.2000
<almoxarife> x_: dont assume for me
<reeed> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zip_drive
<irishmac1022> well thank you for caring
<x_> almoxarife, screw off, I said I don't *think* anyone cares
<Dako> x_ no, it is USB-FDD
<x_> if you care good for you.
<x_> I bet 99% of people don't care if his net sucks
<anv`a`ndare> rhythmbox is skipping when playing back mp3s like a cdplayer with an old cd. what to do?
<x_> and how is he saying 4hrs 5hrs xxMB out of xxMb downloaded ubuntu support related?
<irishmac1022> in another channel we have a bot that we can enter commands like !g <something> and it googles it and posts the topmost lnk
<reeed> !g ubuntu
<irishmac1022> come over to #ahk and do !g ubuntu
<reeed> which _ubuntu are you guys on? X? L? K?
<almoxarife> irishmac1022: that i dont care for, dont spam
<aeon-ltd> reeed: most guys here are on stock
<farhan> what is ubuntu's default email server type?
<lotuspsychje> how can i solve purple boot screens freezing instead of login window?
<irishmac1022> i dont mean to spam just stating a feature of hers
<irishmac1022> i apologize
<farhan> I'm looking through the Ubuntu manual, but Can't find it
<reeed> lotuspsychje: press Escape during bootup so you can see the kernel messages
<x_> irishmac1022, put a sock in it
<lotuspsychje> reeed:is that something other then f1 messages?
<lotuspsychje> reeed:any other logs i can see those kernel messages?
<almoxarife> lotuspsychje: /var/log/kern.log
<lotuspsychje> lets see
<helmut_> hi
<reedos> how to execute VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.1-894247.x86_64.txt
<reedos> thanks
<reedos> how to execute VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.1-894247.x86_64.txt
<Dako> Well I'll be damned... the 12.4.1 version is 695MB - fits on a normal CD. I will see if it is the DVD drive on the computer instead of the CD Drive
<anv`a`ndare> music playback keeps skipping no matter which music player i use
<anv`a`ndare> what to do?
<anv`a`ndare> something wrong with a codec perhaps?
<almoxarife> anv`a`ndare: playback from where?
<anv`a`ndare> i listened to these mp3s before and there were no recorded skips
<anv`a`ndare> from mp3 files
<almoxarife> anv`a`ndare: before on same machine with same os?
<anv`a`ndare> same machine but different os
<anv`a`ndare> was using windows 7 and osx
<almoxarife> anv`a`ndare: what player?
<anv`a`ndare> rhythmbox and audicious, same skipping. i suppose they use same codec
<dcherniv> anv`a`ndare, nope different codecs. check your dmesg for "polling mode" or something similar
<anv`a`ndare> ugh, dont know what that means
<jsr423> hello
<jsr423> can anyone see my text?
<reeed> roger
<jsr423> sweet
<jsr423> does anyone have any experience with c programing?
<almoxarife> dcherniv: where to look for dmesg?
<reeed> jsr423: i'm good
<BlueEagle> !anyone | jsr423
<ubottu> jsr423: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dcherniv> almoxarife, run dmesg | grep -i "*poll*" in terminal
<BlueEagle> jsr423: I'm still waiting for the real question.
<\\Mr_C\\> if i installed the server 12.10 and i type X and its just blank, whats the problem? if i press alt-ctrl and f1 i can go there and then press ctrl-c and it returns with no errors
<reeed> maybe he needs coaxing
<phunyguy_t430s> !patience | BlueEagle
<ubottu> BlueEagle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phunyguy_t430s> :)
<BlueEagle> !helpful | phunyguy_t430s
<BlueEagle> Bahh.. Either that has been removed or was something else.
<phunyguy_t430s> *shrug*
<dcherniv> \\Mr_C\\, try running startx
<\\Mr_C\\> i did
<\\Mr_C\\> that works
<dcherniv> \\Mr_C\\, so whats the problem?
<\\Mr_C\\> hehe
<\\Mr_C\\> im new, and what is the difference in startx, xinit, X, Xorg ?
<\\Mr_C\\> are they different in any way or the way they work?
<dcherniv> \\Mr_C\\, startx setups up the enviroment for X and such
<dcherniv> \\Mr_C\\, thats the one that should be used if you want to start X from console
<\\Mr_C\\> what is X and Xorg for then?
<reeed> \\Mr_C\\: type "X & sleep 5; xterm -display :0"
<dcherniv> \\Mr_C\\, startx runs xinit, xinit runs Xorg, Xorg runs X binary
<farhan> so, I was using dpkg-reconfigure and then killed the process. Now I'm getting an error saying that /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat is locked. How do I unlock it?
<jsr423> hey I'm having an issue with the sort function at the end of my program in c, here is a link to it http://codepad.org/ganCKNPr
<\\Mr_C\\> oh
<BlueEagle> \\Mr_C\\: startx starts your default X session (as specified in .xinitrc. xinit I haven't heard of. X and Xorg are names for the windowserver which startx starts. Note that in addition to X you would want to run a window manager like Gnome, KDE, XFCE4 and so on.
<\\Mr_C\\> reeed, it worked
<alexgl> hey guys i installed lubuntu and installing lamp stack, for some reason i'm missing a /etc/php5/apache2 entry. any ideas?
<dcherniv> jsr423, that aint sort, thats garbage
<reeed> \\Mr_C\\: i'm good
<\\Mr_C\\> ok, i understand now, i thought they were different programs
<dcherniv> jsr423, you have to swap the values instead of just erasing the ones stored in copystor[k]
<dcherniv> jsr423, line 156-157-158
<BlueEagle> alexgl: Which command(s) did you use to install the lamp stack?
<\\Mr_C\\> i really like how i can install the aps-get thing, not used to this, last time i used linux i was like 15 years ago
<alexgl> BlueEagle, it's from here, http://groups.drupal.org/node/24230 specifically sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 etc
<jsr423> dcherniv, makes sense
<reeed> 15 years ago Linux was Minix
 * reeed ducks
<jsr423> ill give it a shot and post again in abit
<phunyguy_t430s> wait, we provide C support in here too?
<BlueEagle> alexgl: More to the point. Have you installed libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<alexgl> BlueEagle, i must've missed that one
<BlueEagle> alexgl: That would explain the missing directory I guess. :)
<phunyguy_t430s> jsr423, dcherniv, looks an awful lot like homework...
<jsr423>  phunyguy_t430s my final exam is in 2 days
<reeed> jsr423: my sympathies
<phunyguy_t430s> *sigh*
<jsr423> i am playing with code to learn
<alexgl> BlueEagle, thanks
<reeed> jsr423: best way to learn
<phunyguy_t430s> !ot jsr423
<phunyguy_t430s> !ot | jsr423
<ubottu> jsr423: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlueEagle> alexgl: Most welcome. Please also read up on litterature on securing your box if you plan to expose servers to the web. That goes double if you plan to set up a mail server.
<cheesecakes> anyone here can help me with a grub query
<jsr423> what does !ot mean?
<BlueEagle> !ot | jsr423
<ubottu> jsr423: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phunyguy_t430s> like I just said... lol
<BlueEagle> !anyone | cheesecakes
<jsr423> off topic lol?
<ubottu> cheesecakes: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cheesecakes> i want to install arch alongside ubuntu and windows on the same HDD
<phunyguy_t430s> jsr423, your C homework is DEFINITELY off topic.
<BlueEagle> jsr423: Yes, your query is outside of the scope of this channel.
<jsr423> phunyguy_t430s it is not homework and you do not need to be an ass about it. BlueEagle sorry changing channels
<phunyguy_t430s> o.O
<phunyguy_t430s> really?
<phunyguy_t430s> !language |  jsr423
<ubottu> jsr423: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<phunyguy_t430s> how's that?
<BlueEagle> !enter | phunyguy_t430s
<ubottu> phunyguy_t430s: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phunyguy_t430s> hah!
 * phunyguy_t430s high-fives BlueEagle 
<\\Mr_C\\> last question for now, if im in the X session, how do i exit without going to ctrl-alt -f1 and pressing ctrl-c?
<\\Mr_C\\> all i see is a mouse point and nothing to click
<node1> hello all
<BlueEagle> \\Mr_C\\: I think: killall -hup xorg
<\\Mr_C\\> umm
<\\Mr_C\\> no where to type
<\\Mr_C\\> just blank with a huge X
<BlueEagle> \\Mr_C\\: You might want to run `/etc/init.d/ldm start` instead of just X
<BlueEagle> \\Mr_C\\: If you do not have a window manager (or terminal emulator) running then you have little in the ways of telling the X-server to shut down. Therefore you would have to switch to a terminal and force it to close.
<\\Mr_C\\> ok
<reeed> not sure if Ctrl-Alt-Backspace kills the X server
<reeed> (in old versions it did)
<reeed> \\Mr_C\\: you need to install a window manager, or a desktop environment (eg KDE, GNOME)
<\\Mr_C\\> reeed it doesnt work
 * reeed shrieks
<almoxarife> :)
<reeed> \\Mr_C\\: you need to install a window manager, or a desktop environment (eg KDE, GNOME)
<reeed> how did u manage to get naked X ?
<BlueEagle> cheesecakes: I am still waiting for your question. What do you need to know regarding Grub? If it was me I would install in the order Windows, Arch, Ubuntu because I know Ubuntu to be really good at detecting other OS installations.
<BlueEagle> reeed: I think that was changed to ctrl+alt+ins at one point and then disabled by default as X grew more stable.
<reeed> BlueEagle: amen
<irishmac1022> how portable is ubuntu when installed on a flash drive and run? does it leave any trace whatsoever?
<reeed> u up to no good?
<aeon-ltd> irishmac1022: it loads stuff to ram, how dedicated are the people following you?
<\\Mr_C\\> reeed i install the server plain
<BlueEagle> irishmac1022: That depends. By default a pendrive installation does not automatically mount any HDDs. But when you mount and/or write to a hdd you would change the access times of files and so on and that could count as a trace.
<reeed> \\Mr_C\\: then u need to install a plain window manager too
<reeed> i previously used icewm
<BlueEagle> \\Mr_C\\: Perhaps you want to look at the *-desktop virtual packages if you would want to run X. If you want a minimal setup then xubuntu-desktop is one of the lighter options. If you want to do it from scratch then perhaps you would want to read up on how LFS or Gentoo is set up.
<irishmac1022> BlueEagle: but no trace if you use unetbootin?
<reeed> quick n dirty, does the job
<irishmac1022> and installed on flash drive
<BlueEagle> irishmac1022: On a "regular PC" it should not leave a trace. However some BIOS-es log power cycles and that is something outside of OS control.
<irishmac1022> ok, so unless the snooper knows what they are doing i will be safe?
<irishmac1022> just hypothetical
<irishmac1022> im not going to do anything bad just curious
<BlueEagle> irishmac1022: If you are mounting harddisk partitions then you will leave all sorts of traces in the allocation tables.
<hadAch> Hi at all
<reeed> did u manage to fix your E key, hadAch ?
<irishmac1022> and how safe is the internet browsing for ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> reeed: donate some on your Es
<reeed> internet? safe??
<hadAch> E key?
<reeed> aeon-ltd: good one :-)
<irishmac1022> like how safer is it
<aeon-ltd> irishmac1022: it's as safe as you set it to be
<reeed> hadAch: headAche?
<hadAch> hahaha no
<irishmac1022> its not completely safe, nothing is, but it won't have virtually any viruses right?
<reeed> no viruses
<hadAch> normally its haderach
<hadAch> but it was taken
<farhan> I just installed postfix and went through the configuration, but mail is still not being delivered to my server.
<reeed> hadAch: !!!! ok !!!! sorry !!
<hadAch> np
<llutz> farhan: check /var/log/mail.*
<aeon-ltd> irishmac1022: but you are still prone to other forms of attack like phishing, and exploits in software like java flash etc
<irishmac1022> i managed to get a torrent connection but im tired and pausing it until i wake up, goodnite
<farhan> llutz: Thanks :-)
<farhan> relax access denied...
<hadAch> i have an problem reagarding my wireless keyboard + flash:
<hadAch> Many times it partly freezes my pc, e.g. could not use normal keyboard keys, but audiocontrol key work
<hadAch> Also the lock after time screen does not work, I cannot open new Programs, but i can use the old oney with my mouse.
<hadAch>  
<\\Mr_C\\> you sure are a bunch of friendly people, not like back in the beginning on efnet
<FloodBot1> hadAch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reeed> \\Mr_C\\: we're good
<llutz> farhan: i guess you mean "relay access denied" and you want to check your configuration again. also there is #postfix
<BlueEagle> hadAch: You may want to have xev running so that when this happens you can see if anything is received by the X server.
<BlueEagle> hadAch: That will determine if it's the X server or the window manager that is at fault.
<hadAch> thx
<hadAch> i will try
<patie> what GPU is better for linux/ubuntu ? nvidia / amd ?
<patie> ati ?
<reeed> for what application?
<farhan> Grr, why can't I get postfix working?!~
<almoxarife> patie: the one who most supports opensource drivers or has the biggest stable of linux drivers
<llutz> so, intel
<almoxarife> intel works for me :) so does nvidia so far
<almoxarife> would increasing the screen resolution have any bearing on vid quality?
<farhan> I purged postfix, but though I reinstalled it I now don't have /usr/bin/mail. How do I get it back?
<BlueEagle> almoxarife: If you run a 1024x768 display and run a 1080p video then you will get increased video quality by increasing the resolution.
<almoxarife> BlueEagle: thnks
<hadAch> hi if i use xev -> i get the same result. no normal key events, but ctrl+shift+del works, and i see that event in xev
<Dako> so I finally got Ubuntu installed, and when I restarted I ama getting the following error: "symbol not found: 'grub_disk_firmware_is_tainted'
<serp_> doesnt sound too good
<farhan> I just 'purged' postfix, and though I re-installed it, I do not have /usr/bin/mail. How do I get it back?
<llutz> farhan: install bsd-mailx (which requires a mta being installed)
<llutz> farhan: you just want to send some mails from your site to a smarthost? use msmtp/ssmtp instead of postfix, much easier to configure
<hadAch> BlueEagle: If i unplug my usb-wirles keaybaord adatper everything works well for a short time. (Even the lock screen appers. Is it the fault of the windows manager or of X ?
<reeed> Dako: so it worked?! /dev/sr0 is borked?
<BlueEagle> hadAch: If you unplug (and replug) your wireless keyboard adapter the keyboard starts working? Is it Bluetooth or generic rf?
<farhan> awesome, thanks :-)
<hadAch> yes, its an wireless keyboard from logitech i think with normal wirless kommunication on 2.4 ghz
<BlueEagle> hadAch: The adapter has a connect button or similar on it, right?
<hadAch> BlueEagle: yes its works again. its an wireless keyboard from logitech i think with normal wirless kommunication on 2.4 ghz
<farhan> got an alternative to 'pine' that's better?
<BlueEagle> farhan: birch? </jk>
<reeed> elm
<llutz> farhan: mutt, alpine
<BlueEagle> hadAch: What you could try is to hold the connect button on the receiver as you plug it in and keep holding it for ~5 seconds. I know some logitech keyboards work better that way for no discernable reason.
<BlueEagle> hadAch: It could be that that just applies to Bluetooth keyboards. Ie. they fall back to RF:
<almoxarife> how does a mail spammer make a buck?
<hilarie> Anyone know of a media player that has a web interface like media player classic does?
<BlueEagle> !ot | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlueEagle> hilarie: kplaylist is a web based meida player.
<almoxarife> hilarie: xbmc
<hadAch> BlueEagle: I have no connect button, (logitech is correct)
<hadAch> BlueEagle:  It could be that that just applies to Bluetooth keyboards. Ie. they fall back to RF: what todo then?
<almoxarife> hilarie: xbmc has a android remote even, nevermind they got it to run on android too
<BlueEagle> hadAch: Then I do not know. Perhaps open a window to tail /var/log/kern.log and see if anything useful hops up there when the keyboard falls out.
<hadAch> ok thx, i try it but i did that before and found nothing useful
<manisabri> Hi . I have some invalid path in my $PATH that I want to remove but Its not in .profile or .bashrc , where else should I look?
<llutz> manisabri: /etc/profile (environment, bash.bashrc)
<manisabri> thanks
<bjorn_> hey how do i make one of those like more than 1 directory at once like
<bjorn_> 2012-01 and then 2012-02 etc
<bjorn_> but in one command?
<Jordan_U> bjorn_: for dir in 2012-{01..10}; do mkdir "$dir"; done
<llutz> bjorn_: mkdir 2012-0{1,2}
<Kalidarn> hmm, noob question, if i wanted to check the date in say San Diego, which is california, and i did TZ=
<Kalidarn> what would it be?
<Kalidarn> America/???
<bjorn_> thx
<manisabri> mmm . its not in bash.bashrc either. the path is /usr/local/games I think one of the games of humble bundle did that but it didn't work with my dual monitor setup so I uninstalled it but I don't know where is added the path , any ideas?
<Jordan_U> bjorn_: You're welcome.
<llutz> manisabri: /usr/local/games is a debian default path
<llutz> manisabri: look at /etc/profile
<worm> Kalidarn: How about have a look at /usr/share/zoneinfo ? I think that Los_Angeles probably work
<Kalidarn> ah my answer was TZ=PST8CDT date
<manisabri> oh right and it even exist!  why I'm getting the No such file or directory when looking at $PATH?!
<Jordan_U> manisabri: What do you mean by "looking at" $PATH?
<manisabri> typing $PATH at bash prompt and hitting enter
<llutz> manisabri: echo $PATH
<Jordan_U> manisabri: That's not how you display variables, that tries to run the command whose name is contained in the variable $PATH. You want "echo $PATH".
<manisabri> uh i see ... thanks a lot
<manisabri> I thought thats why I'm not getting the added paths that I added to .bash.rc , must be something else then
<meinolf> hi
<hublao> Hello , which is a decent software for resizing images for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Hon-Bun> hi everyone!
<llutz> hublao: convert (imagemagick)
<meinolf> hi who are you
<bjorn_> hublao i think gimp might work
<worm> GIMP is really useful and HUGE! That is sometimes considered as open-sourced PhotoShop... That should work.
<alok_> anyone used gluster
<nongoogle> i feel butthurt because i didn't figure out how to get the script running on the USB stick as per recipee :C
<sawrubh> hey, is there any way I could support for USB3.0 in Ubuntu 12.04
<sawrubh> I tried searching fr solutions online but nothing seemed to be fruitful
<hublao> thanks llutz , bjorn_  and worm
<razas> Hello, im using Ubuntu 12.04.  Today when im trying to install any package using sudo apt-get install <package_name>, im getting "  Could not connect to ubuntu.oss.eznetsols.org:80 (111.90.255.252). - connect (111: Connection refused).Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.oss.eznetsols.org/ubuntu/pool/main/i/irssi/irssi_0.8.15-4ubuntu3_i386.deb  Could not connect to ubuntu.oss.eznetsols.org:80 (111.90.255.252). - connect (111: Connection refus
<razas> ed)E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<razas> My /etc/apt/sources.list is as follows : http://pastie.org/private/xbyzz4bxwii1xan2k84d6w
<Ben64> razas: switch to a different repository then?
<razas> Ben64: which one would u recommend.im located in india
<razas> btw, is the repo down ?
<heoyea> do update 1st
<Ben64> that one you listed is down
<razas> Ben64: k i did sudo apt-get update
<razas> Ben64: what change should i make in sources.list ?
<Ben64> razas: open the software center, go to edit->software sources
<Ben64> there should be a thing that says "Download from:"
<Ben64> you can change it there to somewhere close to you
<Hon-Bun> I install Ubuntu use windows installer (via wubi.exe), I choose 30GB for my Ubuntu :)
<razas> Ben64: got it...thanks a lot :)
<bandymas> asd
<diverdude> Hey, /dev/sdX are harddisks. What is then /dev/hdX ?
<llutz> diverdude: disk not handled by libata
<diverdude> llutz, what does that mean?
<llutz> diverdude: years ago, scsi disks were named /dev/sdX and IDE were /dev/hdX, then they all were handled by libata and named /dev/sdX
<diverdude> ahhh okay...i see
<diverdude> thanks
<qwebirc13600> hello complete newb here looking for networking help
<llutz> diverdude: there aren't many distros using /dev/hdX today
<qwebirc13600> i have no wlan0 and am trying to get wifi connectivity
<anonymos> bonjour
<qwebirc13600> although I know the server has wifi
<bandymas> bonjour
<anonymos> vous aller bien
<anonymos> comment je peux mi dentifier
<worm> !fr | anonymos
<ubottu> anonymos: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<qwebirc13600> looking for ubuntu help for a n00bie
<john__> hi, I installed gedit amd64 and need to deinstall it, but dkpg -r  and apt-get remove do not work
<john__> anybody an idea
<wildwind> john__: what do apt-get say?
<piglet> hi there
<piglet> anyone using NFSv4+idmapd+LDAP ? I would like to check something
<john__> wildwind, I installed in manually via dpkg force
<ania_> qwebirc13600, hi are u there?
<john__> wildwind, so apt-get says it is not installed
<alisas> yes
<wildwind> ok what dpkg says
<alisas> binary file?
<john__> wildwind, it says gedit:amd64
<ania_> qwebirc13600, what to you see desktop? in top right corner should be icon of wifi manager
<john__> wildwind, dpkg --remove gedit:amd64 ... does not work
<almoxarife> john__: is your system a 64bit system? with a 64bit buntu?
<john__> almoxarife, nope, thats the problem
<wildwind> john__: try dpkg --audit
<john__> wildwind, ok says need to configure it... but configure does not work
<almoxarife> john__: did you already have gedit installed? 32bit?
<wildwind> try dpkg --purge
<john__> almoxarife, yes before
<john__> wildc4rd, dpkg --purge what?
<CasW> Hey guys, I've set my computer to AHCI and back to IDE, and now Ubuntu won't start anymore, all I see is a blank screen with a cursor.
<almoxarife> john__: does gedit run?
<john__> almoxarife, no
<almoxarife> john__: sudo dpkg --purge gedit <-- anything happen?
<john__> almoxarife, it says that gedit is not installed
<almoxarife> john__: when you forced the install, did alot of 64bit libs get installed with gedit?
<tripelb> anyone with experience with Ubuntu on Nexus 7?
<john__> almoxarife, cant say really
<almoxarife> tripelb: yeap, on android anyway
<almoxarife> john__: does 'sudo apt-get update ' finish error free?
<wildwind> john__: pastebin dpkg --audit
<tripelb> almoxarife: you have one?  I ordered.  might come as early as Monday.
<almoxarife> tripelb: ? have what?
<tripelb> I will need to make love jump from for L which I have on my phone to jelly bean. What joy!
<john__> wildwind, http://pastebin.com/PqejdmwG
<john__> almoxarife, yes it does
<tripelb> s/for L/Froyo/
<tripelb> palm
<tripelb> almoxarife: I asked about nexus (oops,  forgot the 7) and Ubuntu on nexus.
<wildwind> john__: dpkg --purge gedit:amd64; pastebin if any arrors
<almoxarife> john__: is the executable gedit sitting in /usr/bin ?
<tripelb> sorry re voicetype error
<john__> wildwind, http://pastebin.com/zQLeFvmD
<almoxarife> tripelb: i dont have a nexus, i have a rooted KF with lxde-buntu installed
<john__> almoxarife,  yes
<gccster> guys when i use 75hz in my monitor settings in ubuntu my display has wrong horizontal position and can't be fixed by monitor menu can anybody help?
<tripelb> I will will need to make the jump from Froyo, which I have on my phone, to jelly bean on the new Nexus 7. What joy!
<gccster> is there any command for .config/monitor.xml to give it horizontal position like -20?
<tripelb> almoxarife: oh.  that's cool.  But different. is that a phone? --- after I check out my Nexus  7, then I will root it and install Ubuntu. I wanted to know about switching back. Or switching back and forth.
<almoxarife> tripelb: you need to head to #android-root :)
<john__> I guess reinstall complete os ``
<almoxarife> john__: here's a thought, install gedit via 'sudo apt-get install gedit' , apt does not know it is there, first rename gedit in /usr/bin to something else, gedit.bak , see what that does
<almoxarife> john__: re-install? if you did the same with alot of other apps then maybe, but the issue is only gedit? correct?
<almoxarife> unless the install is fresh, then have at it john__...
<john__> almoxarife, I tried to rename it and install it, it does not work, it stops because of gedit error
<john__> almoxarife, well, not really, and yes, it is only this problem :x
<almoxarife> john__: you tried to re-install a 64bit app or just plain 'gedit'?
<john__> almoxarife, I tried to install gedit via apt-get
<Guest25331> Is it possible to have programs, that can only be run from the shell, autostart?
<Guest25331> I mean all in one shell?
<john__> almoxarife, http://pastebin.com/7MBmErHe
<llutz> john__: apt-file search gedit |awk '/^gedit:/ { print $2 }' | xargs rm
<llutz> john__: you still will have to get gedit out of the broken dpkg database (just an ugly way as an idea)
<almoxarife> john__: the 64bit deb is here >/var/cache/apt/archives/
<alinmear> hi all! i am currently playing with gnome 3 and have the following issue; when i gonna press the super button the start menu appears but there is still no background image; any advice? thx!
<john__> llutz, ok I tried, all is "no such file or directory"
<john__> almoxarife, not sure what you mean?
<almoxarife> john__: the 64bit deb is here >/var/cache/apt/archives/ <-- the deb file is located at that location, delete it,
<Guest25331> How can I auto start programs after logging into Ubuntu. Cron starts programs on a specified schedule but I want certain programs to always start after logging into Ubuntu. Is that possible?
<john__> almoxarife, no it is not there
<MadsRC> Anybody know how to check which processes keeps a drive from spinning down?
<CasW> Hey guys, I've set my computer to AHCI and back to IDE and now Ubuntu won't boot anymore, all I see is a blank screen with a cursor, could you help me fix it?
<almoxarife> john__: right, thats the 32bit
<john__> Guest25331, you can add in Session and Startup in ubuntu
<almoxarife> john__: whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy did you knowingly try that install? just curious
<john__> almoxarife, I tried to remove zeitgeist and reinstall gedit without zeitgeist
<Guest25331> john__, is there a way to do this over the shell?
<john__> almoxarife, and just did not remember that I had i386 on this laptop...
<john__> Guest25331, to add the autostart? I dont know how
<almoxarife> john__: rule of thumb, dont use the extentions, there is a way to clean this up, question is what do you have to lose from a fresh install?
<Guest25331> john__, yes to start programs automatically after logging in
<john__> almoxarife, well, it bothers me just to reinstall because of this. :D
<john__> maybe there is an good text editor alternative to gedit, with tabs :)
<almoxarife> john__: btw, i thought there was a way to keep zeitgeist from starting rather than removing?
<MadsRC> john__, I'd recommend Sublime Text 2
<Dandylion> hi all, I have a laptop with 2 physical disks, and the main Ubuntu OS is on sdb. I want to replace sda with another physical disk. Can I expect to boot normally afterwards if not preparing something beforehand?
<Dandylion> (boot as usual into the Ubuntu on sdb, I mean)
<john__> almoxarife, yes I saw that too, but to late
<llutz> Dandylion: sda holds the MBR, so you will have to reqrite that after changing the disks
<Dandylion> or might sda/sdb change or something?
<llutz> rewrite
<Dandylion> llutz: ok, can I do that with/from ubuntu?
<almoxarife> john__: well, i do happen to have a vm of ubuntu -32, it would be interesting to try to undo what you have there, if you would like
<llutz> Dandylion: yes, but you will need a live-cd/usb to boot into ubuntu once, when MBR/grub is missing
<Dandylion> or can I boot into a live USB disk or DVD and fix it from there afterwards?
<john__> almoxarife, great if you have the time
<almoxarife> john__: but you d/l the gedit?
<llutz> Dandylion: you should be able to rewrite grub from live-cd
<Dandylion> llutz: yes, I have a live usb stick
<john__> almoxarife, what do you mean?
<almoxarife> john__: you forced the install via apt-get ?
<john__> almoxarife, downloaded here http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/amd64/gedit/download
<Dandylion> ok, which terms should I google for to find documentation on how to do that?
<llutz> Dandylion: similar to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<john__> almoxarife,  and then forced, dpkg --force-all -i gedit_3.6.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Dandylion> llutz: ah, great, thanks! :-)
<john__> almoxarife, but before that deinstalled all gedit and all zeitgeist related
<almoxarife> john__: give me a sec. need to get uby-sacrificial lamb up
<john__> almoxarife, I tried 2 hour to remove it, irc last hope :D
<MaxFrames> hello. I've installed Ubuntu with Wubi.  I have a bluetooth Logitech keyboard+mouse combo. When I boot Ubuntu, the keyboard does not work. If I logon with the onscreen keyboard, I find that it's "disconnected"
<Guest38396> Hey guys, I have a quick question. How do I set my bootloader so that it does not display OS choices in a dualboot environment?
<Guest38396> Or would only do so by holding shift or some key.
<MaxFrames> if I try to set it to connected, it does not happen. I have to remove the device and detect it again. that is every time I boot Ubuntu
<MaxFrames> in windows it works fine
<almoxarife> john__: i need to create the error first,
<Basomis> Hi. Can anyone help me how to solve this error: "mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0"?
<MaxFrames> insert a medium on /dev/sr0 :P
<virtual-almoxari> john__, the link pls
<Basomis> MaxFrames: i did that
<MaxFrames> Basomis: are you sure the disc is readable?
<MaxFrames> tried another?
<Basomis> yes, tried even empty ones
<virt-almoxarife> john__, the link pls
<doroty911> i
<doroty911> hi
<john__> virt-almoxarife,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/amd64/gedit/download
<doroty911> how to configure xchat to work with Tor
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys why does this come up when trying to install qbzr The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Wiz_KeeD>  qbzr : Depends: python-qt4 but it is not going to be installed    E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<john__> virt-almoxarife,  dpkg --force-all -i gedit_3.6.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<MaxFrames> anyone for my bluetooth problem please?
<doroty911> I keep getting errors
<fares> heiii
<qwebirc18706> hi i am having a networking issue - i can't get a wired connection
<BlueEagle> doroty911: Unless you can specify the errors received it will be near impossible for us to help.
<qwebirc18706> can anyone help out a beginner
<psiryan_> Q: I just installed the pulse audio package but am not getting any audio; why?
<qwebirc18706> fares: do you know what the default network connection page should look like? i haven't played with this server in a year and it looks wrong
<Wiz_KeeD> help?
<qwebirc18706> my only commands are auto lo iface lo inet loopback auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<qwebirc18706> but im not getting any wired connection
<john__> qwebirc18706, maybe you try use fixed ips
<qwebirc18706> ok - how do i do that?
<qwebirc18706> and thanks john__
<john__> qwebirc18706, I think it is really easy via the network manager
<qwebirc18706> there isn't network manager on here because i dont have an internet connection :(
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone know how to fix those broken packages?
<d4rch0n> whos runk
<Orb> I wish the ipad would not disconnect colliloquy after a few minutes.
<d4rch0n> did i not join drunk channel
<d4rch0n> apparently not\
<Npc> did you not not join or did you not join
<Orb> I mean it would be nice I'm saying.
<d4rch0n> there is no one there
<d4rch0n> that sucks
<Npc> doesn't it
<d4rch0n> where ius a good drunk irc
<d4rch0n> do irc's get tdrunk
<theraven> when i set single click to open directory in nautilus, i still have to dubble click to open it?
<john__> virt-almoxarife, you got the error?
<d4rch0n> single click to open directory freaks me out
<d4rch0n> that is unnatural
<d4rch0n> inhumane
<virt-almoxarife> john__, i download a dir via wget, i dont have a browser, whats the full address to the file?
<john__> virt-almoxarife, http://ubuntu.cs.nctu.edu.tw/ubuntu//pool/main/g/gedit/gedit_3.6.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<psiryan_> Is there something I need to configure for audio support in E17?
<theraven> so my question is why doesnt it apply when i make that setting to open directory with single click?
<virt-almoxarife> john__, thats a 32bit deb
<alfameq> heath: hey
<john__> virt-almoxarife, you are right, 1 sec
<d4rch0n> ls -al
<john__> virt-almoxarife, http://ubuntu.pesat.net.id/archive//pool/main/g/gedit/gedit_3.6.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<d4rch0n> pj ficl ypoui
<d4rch0n> tf
<d4rch0n> chweeers
<sdfsdfsafdsdf> a
<d4rch0n> whatsup wtih all mu ubuntu folk tonight
<BlueEagle> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<d4rch0n> .join #ubutnu0offtopic
<d4rch0n> hello
<psiryan_> So, I just installed the pulseaudio package from synaptic but I still have no sounds. Help please.
<diverdude_> is grub v. 1.98 version 1 or 2 of grub?
<virt-almoxarife> john__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1420765/
<virt-almoxarife> john__, thats the damage done
<john__> virt-almoxarife,  nice
<d4rch0n> i think you have dependency problems
<d4rch0n> but i may be a luttle fuck up
<d4rch0n> but it says python
<d4rch0n> 2.7
<BlueEagle> !language > d4rch0n
<ubottu> d4rch0n, please see my private message
<john__> virt-almoxarife, maybe an idea, to install all dependencies?
<virt-almoxarife> john__, noooooooooooooo, there is enough installed
<john__> virt-almoxarife, ok, I tried also already with all installed...
<bartzy> Hi
<bartzy> How do I open docx documents with Abiword ?
<bartzy> It doesn't work
<kanliot> bartzy, there's an online converter if you google it
<bartzy> kanliot: No way to open it through abiword ?
<BlueEagle> bartzy: Abiword does not have filters for loading docx afaik.
<Zuser> Why must it be so hard to find the Ubuntu netinstall ISO?
<Zuser> Actual question: where can I find the ubuntu netinstall iso?
<Zuser> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Zuser> doesn't really help :(
<Zuser> no I think I found it :)
<Zuser> They really should put a link to that ISO on the main download page
<lancecoder> hello all. how install ati openGL on integrated video hd 4200 ? sorry for my broken english
<kanliot> lancecoder, use 12.04
<virt-almoxarife> john__, just realized something, i never had gedit installed to begin with, this is xfce, was gedit already installed on yours?
<john__> virt-almoxarife, I have also xfce
<john__> virt-almoxarife, I think it was already installed
<lancecoder>  kanliot: i have 12.10
<kanliot> lancecoder, i know
<virt-almoxarife> john__, i removed gedit from /usr/bin
<lancecoder> kanliot:  on 12.10 not really?
<virt-almoxarife> john__, i dont have gedit showing in /var/cache/apt
<lancecoder> i install and broken work table, all icons hiddens
<john__> virt-almoxarife, hmm
<john__> virt-almoxarife, just rm?
<john__> virt-almoxarife, what about dkpg?
<virt-almoxarife> john__, rm yeah
<john__> virt-almoxarife, well I renamed it... does not help
<virt-almoxarife> john__, dpkg audit sees same error
<john__> virt-almoxarife, ok well...
<virt-almoxarife> john__, the error is now in 'file associations' and dpkg database, synaptic does not see it
<john__> virt-almoxarife, yes, synaptic does not show any files related to  that 64bit version here too
<virt-almoxarife> john__, the editor for xfce is ?? leafpad?
<winb> Any icc (chess) players here? What program do you use to connect to chessclub.com?
<virt-almoxarife> john__, yeah, leafpad
<Farkie> Hey, got a question but I think it's sort of OVH specific... How can I add a second ethernet adapter with a seperate static IP to a ESXI VPS? The "hardware" is there, but it won't route any traffic over it. I have the correct ethernet adapter setup using the correct network card. It's just config that's wrong, I believe
<Farkie> I'm not used to the whole debian networking, i'm a RH guy :D
<john__> virt-almoxarife, leafepad does not have tabs :x
<virt-almoxarife> john__, tried scite?
<john__> virt-almoxarife, yeah I looked already into it... but more as a last resort, I am happy with gedit
<banda> i'm trying to upgrade (sudo apt-get upgrade) and 14 packages are being held back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1420806/, i'm wondering why with apt they're being held back
<shallwe> hi guys, i have intel i5 with hd 3000 using hdmi cable, but no sound
<shallwe> some help please?
<shallwe> ubuntu 12.10
<lancecoder>  shallwe: also
<qqqtab> Hi ubuntu wants to suspend to S1 instead of S3 - how can I fix this ?
<Farkie> http://pastebin.com/fNjnfGyd
<banda> though with the gui update manager they're ready to install
<andi3> hi, how to restart graphics?, my pc sometimes boot to text console.
<banda> startx
<qqqtab> banda:  service lightdm restart
<andi3> banda: I tried, I get a background image but nothing more after calling startx
<qqqtab> can anyone help me with my suspend problem ? Or give me ideas ?
<MadsRC> Is it possible to find out what processes keeps my disks from spinning down?
<andi3> qqqtab: it works, many thanks!
<qqqtab> MadsRC: yes - man lsof
<rnix> hi #ubuntu. any idea whether i can show / hide onboard keyboard from a python script using some python bindings rather than using popen?
<Abhijit> qqqtab, whats the issue
<MadsRC> qqqtab, does that also show if a daemon is using a disk?
<andi3> qqqtab: shold I report bug? I have dmesg and Xorg log
<john__> virt-almoxarife, so you are out of ideas too?
<andi3> looks like some sort of timing is going on, my setup is I5 with ssd.
<qqqtab> Abhijit: when trying to suspend to ram eg echo mem > /sys/power/state .... from the logs I see it going to S1 instead of S3 and therefore all the fans are still spinning
<Abhijit> oh that suspend. no idea qqqtab
<rnix> ah, cat /usr/bin/onboard -> already a python script, sry for the noise
<virt-almoxarife> john__, tried installing gedit via apt-get, crashed
<qqqtab> Abhijit: no worries thanks for trying :) Anyone else ?
<qqqtab> MadsRC: If you're too lazy to do that install iotop
<MadsRC> qqqtab, well, I'm sifting through lsof right now :P
<qqqtab> GHmmmmmmm why is it that when I come here asking for help I end up helping others - D'Oh
<qqqtab> MadsRC: Good man ! :)
<qqqtab> ok then ... how do I find out what power states are supported by my kernel ?
<qqqtab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnderstandingSuspend is not helping me :/
<troop> hi, when i try to boot from dvd my monitor goes into power saving mode, i also tried with fedora 17 dvd and was same. i have nvidia9600gt, gigabyte ep35 s3l board and lg flatron w2486l monitor. i was using 10.10 before and it was booting without any flags. whats now?
<MadsRC> qqqtab, lsof doesn't  show either the mount point /mnt/disk01 or the disk (/dev/sdc) - Got any other idea?
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<kanliot> troop i had that problem
<qqqtab> MadsRC: I have scripts .... brb let me fetch ;)
<troop> kanliot its weird. it runs sometime and doesnt run sometime.
<MadsRC> Thanks qqqtab :) - Menawhile, I'm trying iotop
<kanliot> qqqtab, why don't you just do trial and error see what works
<qqqtab> MadsRC: yeah iotop will give you the goods but it's always good to know more ... ps do you understand this if [ "$(/sbin/hdparm -C /dev/$HD | grep "drive state" | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ pri nt $1}')" = "standby" ]
<mee_> hello, in config panel, software source is not loading anymore, it just ask me to send a bug report,  is there a way ton run that interface in command line ? (and see whats going on ?)
<LeMike> hello. can i somehow switch the windows by console or so? wine does not give a symbol in the shell nor is accessable via alt+tab
<john__> virt-almoxarife, I think I will take geany
<MadsRC> qqqtab, that will output if something if the drive is in stnadby
<qqqtab> MadsRC: Bingo hdparm -C /dev/sd[a-f] will tell you
<qqqtab> Someone help this linux noob suspend to ram pleeeeeeeease
<lancecoder> how place pidgin icon to panel (default top in gnome)
<MadsRC> qqqtab, Already made up a script that uses that command to check if drive state is active or standby, and then mail me the result every 15 minutes (Used it through the night to check if it wouldspin down in the night)
<qqqtab> MadsRC: I like :) I have one too logging to /var/log is iotop helping you much ?
<BuPy7> Hello!
<qqqtab> MadsRC: iotop -oPa
<john__> virt-almoxarife, thanks for trying. I checked geany editor and it feels even better than gedit ;)
<virt-almoxarife> john__, cool, everything that is suppose to force purge does not
<MadsRC> Mine logs to /var/log too :) Want a sample? - iotop o-Pa doesn't tell me anything :(
<darkbyte> .join #archlinux
 * darkbyte fails
<qqqtab> MadsRC: :) Hmmmm  iotop -oPa should work..... ps are you sure that your drives are set up for suspend ?
<BuPy7> You are gavno!
<lancecoder> BuPy7: herase
<BuPy7> Chuvak!
<lancecoder> )
<qqqtab> MadsRC: /sbin/hdparm -S 12 /dev/disk/by-id/ata.... etc etc /sbin/hdparm -S 180 etc etc
<BuPy7> I here not one?
<MadsRC> qqqtab, Yes, it worked a couple of days ago, then i set up deluge as a daemon telling it to download to that drive, and now it won't spin down anymore... I then tried to stop deluge-daemon but that still didn't allow me to spin it down... (I'm not 100% sure it's the deluge-daemon that is the problem)
<Ankit> I need help with installation
<MadsRC> qqqtab, I tried hdparm -S 1 /dev/disk before, didn't spin it down :( But lemme try again :)
<Ankit>  I dont know how to the output of installation, this is my first time installing ubuntu. Searched the help database , the method did not work. Made USB, Installed, set nomodset as screen was going blank during installation, net connected, installed with updates, installation finishes, system reboots, I hear the 3 drum sound, screen goes blank, I hold the power button for reboot, there is a flash of ubuntu desktop before the system swit
<qqqtab> MadsRC: deluge could be using the drive dude. I use torrentflux .... black hole is on the system drive and downloads on the one that needs to sleep. Any active torrent on that drive and it will never sleep so I schedule torrents off during daylight hours
<BuPy7> Gop-Stop, we come from the corner!
<Ankit> anyone ?
<LeMike> are there some issues with wine since the last ubuntu update these days? my windows no longer appear
<Ankit>  I dont know how to the output of installation, this is my first time installing ubuntu. Searched the help database , the method did not work. Made USB, Installed, set nomodset as screen was going blank during installation, net connected, installed with updates, installation finishes, system reboots, I hear the 3 drum sound, screen goes blank, I hold the power button for reboot, there is a flash of ubuntu desktop before the system swit
<ion__> hello guys
<ion__> i am having Root Access problem in ubuntu 12.04
<BuPy7> Get Out, pidar!
<almoxarife> Ankit: can you reboot again and when you have given it some time, hit control-alt-backspace twice
<darkbyte> ion__, Elaborate.
<MadsRC> qqqtab, the problem is that deluge isn't installed to the drive... Just points to it for downloading... And the download doesn't work because I'm getting permission errors... That's why i don't think it's deluge
<Ankit> thanks almoxarife , lemme try this
<LeMike> Ankit press ctrl+alt+F7 for the current screen, press crtl+alt+f4 for another one. login with your credentials and run "unity"
<BuPy7> Here have Russians?
<lancecoder> i'm
<almoxarife> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BuPy7> Zaebis'!
<Raion> Anyone there...?
<ion__> Hello,
<ion__> I want to simulate the openFlow network (working on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS)  and for that i started working as per given in this link(http://www.openflow.org/wk/index.php/Ubuntu_Install), up to "Installation of Regression Suite" is OK.
<ion__> Problem is verifying the installation, when i tried to run command "source ~/env_vars" as root is shows me Error "bash: /root/env_vars: No such file or directory". though i have copied that file in the root directory.
<ion__> Any suggestion??
<FloodBot1> ion__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ion__> sorry for flooding
<Ankit> Not working
<Ankit> the screen is dead blank
<almoxarife> ion__: that is not root, tilde is your home dir
<ion__> so wat to do to access the root env_vars?
<Ankit> This is just after I installed ubuntu
<Ankit> should i install 12.04?
<qqqtab> MadsRC: exactly having a pointer is more than enough to keep a filehandle open. I have no experience with deluge but I'm sure some process is holding it.... if  lsof | grep 'disk1/yourpath' returns nothing then you have not got disk suspend setup properly ...do a hdparm -I and pastie
<almoxarife> Ankit: if you hit cntrl-alt-f1 , takes you to a terminal?
<Ankit> no, screen is blank
<Ankit> cant see any menu
<tagabag> how to make ubuntu pointer into the middle finger flipping me off while hovering a link?
<lancecoder> Ankit: ctrl+alt+t
<Ankit> npoe
<almoxarife> Ankit: re-install
<ion__> Ankit: any linux flavour have totally 7 terminals....pres ctrl+alt+f1,f2,f3...
<qqqtab> Ankit: press return
<LeMike> again Ankit: ctrl+alt+f1 does NOT take you to a black screen where you can type?
<Ankit> the complete screen is blank, like dead
<ion__> Ankit: out of them one is for GUI interface
<Ankit> when i hold the power button to reboot
<Ankit> the screen flashes for a sec
<qqqtab> ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work for me either..... then again I am running windows 8 LOL
<tagabag> whats the image file for finger pointer
<MadsRC> qqqtab, http://pastebin.com/SJ0wv7LE
<almoxarife> Ankit: its too early in the game to trouble shoot a dead system if you can manage to get a good install, are you hardwired to the internet?
<diverdude_> Is this a correct way ofd installing grub? 1. create a 20MiB partition. 2. tell this partition it has type grub. 3. use grub-install to install grub.
<ion__> almoxarife: I have copied env_vars to the root , then i loged in to root on terminal and then i wrote "source ~/env_vars", but i shows No such file or directory
<ion__> so whats the solution for this
<ion__> ?
<almoxarife> source (~)/env_vars <--- that is your home dir, (~)=/home , ion__...
<LeMike> Ankit: also try 12.04, perhaps you argue with new nvidia issues in 12.10
<ion__> almoxarife: then whats the command to copy "env_vars" to the root from home directory?
<LeMike> why copy? no link needed or allowed? ;)
<almoxarife> source (~)/env_vars <--- that is your home dir, (~)=/home , ion__..., seems to me that if you are at root then it would be 'source /root/env_vars'
<qqqtab> MadsRC: looking at my script I've also got a hdparm -y /dev/sdb
<MadsRC> qqqtab, doing that works, forces the drive into standby
<winb> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<almoxarife> ion__: what filemanager do you use?
<ion__> almoxarife:ion@ion-Studio-1450:~$ su
<ion__> Password:
<ion__> root@ion-Studio-1450:/home/ion# source ~/env_vars
<ion__> bash: /root/env_vars: No such file or directory
<ion__> root@ion-Studio-1450:/home/ion#
<FloodBot1> ion__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qqqtab> MadsRC: care to help me with me suspend problem then ? LOL
<MadsRC> qqqtab, but wierd thing is, one of the drives, the one I pasted, is a drive used only for parity... and is ONLY accessed 2 times a day... So should spindown with no problem...
<peterrus> you might have more succes in ubuntu-server with these questions
<peterrus> as raid is rarely used on a desktop
<almoxarife> ion__: what filemanager do you use?
<qqqtab> MadsRC: You're playing with fire if you're doing with an array :p
<interali0s> Has anyone managed to configure chrome and Tor in Ubuntu?
<ion__> almoxrife:  i used "cp <openflow-dir>/regress/scripts/env_vars  ." this command
<MadsRC> qqqtab, No array :) Nothing RAID or anything, using snapRAID :) - Guess I better email rubylaser about it... - What is the problem with suspend?
<ion__> almoxrife: what does thsi "." means here
<ion__> ?
<guest-76qmeh> I'm having a issue after installing latest nvidia driver (310.19) The driver seems to be working just fine, but I cannot login on my main account, it bounces back to lightdm after hitting log in
<almoxarife> ion__: what filemanager do you use?
<ion__> i didnt use any filemanager..
<almoxarife> ion__: what filemanager do you use?
<interali0s> quit
<almoxarife> ion__: are you on a server?
<ion__> yes
<ion__> i have midnight commander installed on my system
<qqqtab> MadsRC: It's probably an issue where Ubuntu thinks it can only suspend to disk instead of memory... It's doing my head in ....I'll get there in the end
<ion__> R u able to get my messages?
<almoxarife> ion__: doesnt MC copy paste? as root?
<yeats> ion__: would is the output of 'ls ~/env_vars'?
<guest-76qmeh> Is /etc/X11/xorg.conf loaded on the boot? Do I have to  reboot after changing it?
<MadsRC> qqqtab, Oh yeah, Ubuntu always had problems with suspend :S Actually never solved it myself, so never used it
<ion__> root@ion-Studio-1450:/home/ion# ls
<ion__> Desktop    Downloads  examples.desktop  openflow  Programs  Templates
<ion__> Documents  env_vars   Music             Pictures  Public    Videos
<ion__> root@ion-Studio-1450:/home/ion#
<FloodBot1> ion__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mns> how do I find out how fast the fan on the laptop is going, and why ?  and how can I control that ?
<yeats> !paste | ion__
<ubottu> ion__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qqqtab> MadsRC: all the best ... cya later.... I'm out of here
<yeats> ion__: that's not the same thing as 'ls ~/env_vars' - looks like you're logged in as root, so ~/ would be /root
<ion__> R u able to read my messgae Almoxarife
<almoxarife> ion__: i have no clue what you are doing, neither do you it seems and i cant help you
<dav> Hi, i upgraded to quantal and then removed all the packages from ubuntu-desktop that aren't on xubuntu-desktop. now lightdm won't start on boot
<dav> I tried sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -g lightdm-gtk-greeter and /etc/X11/default-display-manager contains /usr/sbin/lightdm
<dav> I reinstalled/reconfigured lightdm, nothing seems to do it. Any ideas?
<yeats> ion__: what is the output of 'whoami'?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<ion__> hmmmm.....thanks almoxarife ....let me try i myself...thank a lot.
<almoxarife> dav: did you re-install lightdm yet?
<dav> almoxarife: yes: "I reinstalled/reconfigured lightdm, nothing seems to do it"
<Ankit> ankit
<Ankit> Ankit
<almoxarife> dav: what were you wanting to install as a desktop?
<mns> dav why not try re-instaling xubuntu-desktop ?  maybe there is something there that you've removed which it needs ?
<Pelo> morning folks
<almoxarife> dav: what mns... said
<Ankit> almoxarife , thanks...downloaded 12.04 to see if it works .... installing now, I am connected via WiFi, also, how do I reply to you here ? simply type your name here and you will get the beep ?
<almoxarife> Ankit: yeap :)
<almoxarife> Ankit: thnks for what?
<Ankit> so my previous post had that beep ?
<Pelo> yesterday I installed ubuntu 12.04 on my brother's computer , runing Gnome classic mode, and I was surprised to see he has a menu for wine , I don'T have this on mine , but I'm working from a heavily personalised very old original install, how would I get that menu ? uninstalling and reinstalling wine didn'T do it
<Ankit> well, for hearing me out.. and reinstalling now
<almoxarife> Ankit: only if my nick is included :)
<dav> mns / almoxarife: odd.. thought apt-get install xubuntu-desktop was happy. now it's installing packages. let's see.. thanks!
<almoxarife> beep
<Ankit> so i'll have to type it everytime .. no keyboard shortcuts ?
<dav> wait a second.. why is xubuntu-desktop installing unity?!
<almoxarife> dav: there you go, you over purged
<Pelo> Ankit, first few letters and then tab
<lancecoder> stop this haos
<Ankit> almoxarife: lala ... thanks !
<Ankit> almoxarife: lemme update you after a while
<almoxarife> Ankit: almo<tab> :)\
<almoxarife> unity on xfce?
<dav> david(pts/1)@crusher:~$ sudo apt-get -s install xubuntu-desktop | grep ^Inst.*unity' ('
<dav> Inst unity (6.10.0-0ubuntu2 Ubuntu:12.10/quantal-updates [i386])
<dav> how do you guys explain that?
<dav> I have another machine which has xubuntu-desktop but doesn't have unity..
<almoxarife> dav: its a miracle
<FalconX> Can anyone help me with making shared WINEPREFIX on Ubuntu ?
<dav> --no-install-recommends seems to do it..
<Paul_> is it possible to have a file browser and text editor launch with root access without having to use the terminal so that i can for example go into every single directory and have root access and be able to right click on any file and edit it
<almoxarife> Paul_: alt-f2 , type , gksu <somebrowser>
<Ankit> almoxarife: I think there is some issue with my displayt
<ion__> paul_ : install main menu <apt-get install mainmenu> if you want everytime to launch it with root access
<Ankit> almoxarife: inserted the fresh ubuntu 12.04 bootable pen drive
<blami> hi I am hitting weird problem with lightdm
<Paul_> thanks
<dav> blami: you too ? :)
<ion__> and edit the properties ..and write "gksudo" in command leaving the written text as it is
<Ankit> almoxarife: chose install unbuntu on this hard disk, and the things started
<blami> sometimes system boots I see cursor for a while and then it reverts back to console, I have to restart the service 3-4 times to login
<Ankit> almoxarife: then screen goes dead
<blami> dav: is it known bug?
<almoxarife> Ankit: during install?
<Ankit> yes
<Ankit> almoxarife: yes
<ion__> Ankit : partitioning the HDD?
<lancecoder> advise player where sound control with mouse wheel
<Ankit> almoxarife: for 12.10 i used nomodset and atleat it installed ... then after first boot ... all goes blank
<lancecoder> vlc not work (((
<ion__> Ankit : r u doing this in "text mode installation" or  "GUI installation".
<Ankit> almoxarife: yes ... it was windows earlier, C: and D:
<Ankit> ion__: gui
<dav> blami: not sure.. the problem I have is different.
<blami> dav: ah
<blami> dav: anyway i have a little bit weird installation so maybe I caused this one
<dav> blami: I fixed mine by reinstalling the pkg :) you might want to try..
<blami> dav: good idea
<ion__> ankit : do one thing...empty one partition , i mean if you have windows on C : then empty the D: partition, boot the CD and make partition out of the D: drive
<Ankit> ion__:  how do i do that, a headstart ?
<almoxarife> Ankit: do you have hardwire internet?
<ion__> Start the GUI installation...when then Partition dialouge appear let me know
<Ankit> almoxarife: wifi
<ion__> let the C: parttion as it is
<ion__> and delete the D: partition so that it show the "freespace " the size of D: partion
<ion__> are you able yo get my message ..:Ankit ?
<almoxarife> Ankit: you already have the iso, so all you need is wubi exe for a wubi install, using that setup you might figure out what the issues are that are hammering your install,
<Ankit> almoxarife: too late for that ... windows is gone now
<almoxarife> Ankit: ohh
<Ankit> ion__: yes... the 12.04 setup doesnot have nomodset option ... still blank screen
<almoxarife> Ankit: can you get yourself to a wired internet connection? try the mini.iso install, its actually more complete
<Ankit> ion__: should i remove the hdd and format it using my desktop
<ion__> ok ok
<Ankit> mini.iso ?
<ion__> so do one thing...
<Ankit> almoxarife: mini.iso ?
<ion__> delete all the partiton
<Ankit> almoxarife: I can do that ... what needs to be done ?
<almoxarife> Ankit: yes, its a network install
<tozen> Ankit: I can suggest you alternate version to try...
<almoxarife> Ankit: same as what you have done, mini.iso to a stick and install
<ion__> Ankit : whats your pc configuration
<ion__> ?
<Ankit> ion__:  intel core 2 duo t6600 , 3 gb ram, 320 hdd
<ion__> ok...jus jus delete all the partation..
<ion__> and then create new partition
<almoxarife> Ankit: and if you do decide on the mini.iso install, do yourself a favor, when the option to create a /home partion comes up, do so
<jeremiah_> hello
<ion__> e
<ion__> \home parttion of larger size
<ion__> swap parttion size double your ram sizre
<enapupe> Hi, I just installed the latest nvidia (current-updates 310.19) and now I can't login to my account.. it seems that lightdm fails to start
<almoxarife>  /home!
<ion__> and a one root mount point "/"
<jeremiah_> I can't update ubuntu 12.04, and i need help!
<ion__> jus make partition in this way and proceed with install...
<jeremiah_> Every time i  try to update i get this error:
<jeremiah_> The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software.
<tozen> jeremiah_: what for do you need to update stable version?
<jeremiah_> tozen,  ?
<tozen> jeremiah_: r u trying to get 12.10?
<jeremiah_> tozen,  no, i am just doing the normal updates
<tozen> ok
<almoxarife> jeremiah_: what command did you run to get that error?
<jeremiah_> i didn't use command prompts
<jeremiah_> i just clicked on the install updates
<jeremiah_> and it gave me that error
<jeremiah_> the details were E:Method  has died unexpectedly!, E:Sub-process  returned an error code (100), E:Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/ did not start correctly
<tozen> jeremiah_: try terminal command sudo apt-get update
<ion__> hey ankit r u der
<ion__> ?
<Ankit> almoxarife: i have reformatted the disk using my desktop, trying a fresh install
<Ankit> ion__: i have reformatted the disk using my desktop, trying a fresh install
<ion__> hmmm..
<Ankit> almoxarife: what do you suggest 1210 or 12.04 ?
<almoxarife> Ankit: how is a reformat going to make a diff?
<jeremiah_> tozen,  http://pastebin.com/iT6DCp77
<ion__> 12.04
<ion__> it has long term support
<almoxarife> Ankit: 12.04
<Ankit> almoxarife: windows partition , so i thought
<almoxarife> Ankit: you said you tossed win
<Ankit> almoxarife: yes but doing it the hard way.. i tossed it when ubuntu was installing...
<almoxarife> jeremiah_: the repos are not responding
<ion__> you can have gone for dual boot
<jeremiah_> almoxarife,  what does that mean?
<Ankit> almoxarife: so i can upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04 ... and hopefully the system would have updated so that i dont get the blank screen ?
<ion__> jermiah: which version of ubuntu ur using?
<jeremiah_> 12.04
<almoxarife> jeremiah_: pick another server, try 'main' , the 'ca' servers are dead
<jeremiah_> how do i do that?
<almoxarife> jeremiah_: via synaptic?
<tozen> jeremiah_: u nee to change servers
<jeremiah_> on ubuntu forums, someone told me they are dead to, just never told me how
<ion__> do as almoxarife say...jeremiah
<tozen> jeremiah_: Update Manager settings
<jeremiah_> so i go to synaptic, then what?
<almoxarife> Ankit: yes, you can update, 12.04 is nice and stable now
<brady2600> when i start up , i use ubuntu 12.10 and Gnome 3.6 , i see the default ubuntu desktop picture, before it loads my desktop pic.. is there some way to change that so i just see a plain black as my system loads?
<ion__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository : jermiah
<jeremiah_> i tried updating in synaptic, this is the error:
<jeremiah_> E: Method  has died unexpectedly!
<jeremiah_> E: Sub-process  returned an error code (100)
<jeremiah_> E: Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/ did not start correctly
<jeremiah_> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Ankit> almoxarife: ok, i'm on the boot screen .. it says : run ubuntu from this usb ... install .. etc etc ... so I choose Install ubuntu on hard disk... right ?
<ion__> hmm...carry on ankit
<almoxarife> Ankit: are you using mini.iso?
<jeremiah_> i can't install or update anything
<kafson> hello world !
<tozen> jeremiah_: did u tried to change server in synaptic?
<kafson> no
<jeremiah_> how???
<Ankit> ion__:  loader screen up .... things processing ... and there the screen goes blank
<kafson> wtf ?
<kafson> fuck
<almoxarife> Ankit: are you using mini.iso?
<Ankit> almoxarife:  no .. 12.04
<ion__> mini.iso means...700MB ISO
<ion__> ?
<tozen> jeremiah_:Settings - Repositories-Download from
<almoxarife> kafson: watch your mouth, there are kiddies here
<kafson> sorry
<Ankit> ion__: almoxarife silly me ... yes
<kafson> scuse me guys
<Ankit> its a 700 mb installation
<almoxarife> Ankit: no, mini.iso is like 20meg
<jeremiah_> which one do i pick?
<Ankit> almoxarife: then no ... where can i get that ?
<almoxarife> jeremiah_: 'main'
<ion__> 20meg??...didnt get you ?
<tozen> jeremiah_: main
<almoxarife> Ankit: from the web, alternate sources at ubuntu
<kafson> #clear
<kafson> :)
<jeremiah_> i still get
<Doxin> what's 12.04 called again?
<jeremiah_> E: Method  has died unexpectedly!
<jeremiah_> E: Sub-process  returned an error code (100)
<jeremiah_> E: Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/ did not start correctly
<jeremiah_> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<almoxarife> Ankit: but you would need to be harwired to use mini.iso
<jeremiah_> wait...
<kafson> look your log in /var
<Ankit> yes ... i am hardwired almoxarife
<jeremiah_> it works!!!!
<ion__> oohh....let me guess.....almoxarife is talking about online installation ?
<Ankit> almoxarife: lemme find this mini thing
<jeremiah_> Thanks guys!
<almoxarife> Ankit: then use mini.iso for the love of god mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<kafson> you're welcome jeremiah
<tozen> jeremiah_: u r welcome
<yeats> !mini | Ankit
<ubottu> Ankit: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jeremiah_> I appreciate your help!
<almoxarife> ion__: its a network install , yes
<jeremiah_> now, to update 200 mb of stuff....
<almoxarife> jeremiah_: the 'ca' servers may comeup or not, canadians you know
<jeremiah_> lol
<ion__> hmmm....then how does it differ from the offline installation...infact it will  consume much time copared to offline installation
<yeats> ion__: depends on your bandwidth
<jeremiah_> maple syrup must have spilled on it...
<ion__> Ankit : dude...jus check you internet speed first..
<jeremiah_> anyway. thanks for the help!
<jeremiah_> have a good day
<almoxarife> ion__: mini.iso is a more complete install, its like the old 'alternate' disk install
<Ankit> ion__: getting bout 1mbps
<almoxarife> Ankit: thats good d/l, imagine the 56k days
<ion__> Ankit : hmmmm....u can try
<voldyman> guys i want to write a new lockscreen for ubuntu but cant find any prior project/reference . any help??
<Ankit> almoxarife: hhaha
<ion__> hahaha
<Ankit> almoxarife: can i do this mini.iso on a pendrive ?
<almoxarife> Ankit: yes
<Ankit> almoxarife: using that universal usb installer
<ion__> Prerequisite seems unavailable
<Ankit> almoxarife: or just extract and copy all on a pen drive
<almoxarife> Ankit: no, it needs to be put on the stick same as the other isos
<Ankit> almoxarife: that tool on the ubuntu website doesnt recognize this mini.iso......so many roadblocks
<almoxarife> Ankit: wait one
<blami> voldyman: lockscreen as-in gnome-screensaver?
<blami> voldyman: or lightdm greater?
<almoxarife> Ankit: this site, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<blami> voldyman: lightdm greeter i meant ...
<voldyman> blami, as in, when we close the laptop lid and open it there is a lockscreen. different from the greeter
<voldyman> i want to customize that lockscreen
<almoxarife> Ankit: 32 or 64 bit?
<Ankit> almoxarife: 32
<blami> voldyman: that is afaik gnome-screensaver
<almoxarife> Ankit: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Ankit> almoxarife: yes, i read this, it doesnt have a usb burn option
<almoxarife> Ankit: that should start the d/l
<blami> voldyman: i think it would be nice if that functionality could be handled in lightdm as well ... afaik fedora is doing similar thing with gdm
<Ankit> almoxarife: already done
<Ankit> almoxarife: now i need that on a pen drive
<voldyman> blami, i tried reading its source code(gnome-screensaver). i am unable to find the mechanism by which its activated.
<almoxarife> Ankit: or a cd/dvd
<almoxarife> Ankit: same as the other iso's you created cd or usb from
<voldyman> blami, there is so little documentation. its like gnome-screensaver can only do it.
<almoxarife> voldyman: if anyone is avail at #ubuntu-dev , they would have the answers you are looking for perhaps
<voldyman> i can activate that lockscreen using dbus org.gnome.screeensaver.lock() but dont know how to register myself to receive that call
<voldyman> almoxarife, its empty :(
<blami> voldyman: its #ubuntu-devel
<blami> voldyman: you'd better to hack on top of gnome-screensaver or read its code
<voldyman> thanks blami
<blami> voldyman: its common practice in gnome that code is unreadable and poorly documented
<almoxarife> oops sorry voldyman...
<voldyman> almoxarife, np
<blami> voldyman: having some api reference is luxury in gnome project ;)
<voldyman> blami, i have been working with vala for sometime and you are 100% correct. documentation is "almost" nonexistent
<voldyman> except valadoc of course
<dajxd> any idea why an ubuntu live cd won't allow me to wipe the internal drive because the CD is mounted?
<Ankit> almoxarife: desktop reboot
<Ankit> almoxarife: burning disk now
<tagabag> dajxd whatbuttons did you press
<tagabag> did you use partitioner?
<tagabag> on the cd
<dajxd> i'm in gparted
<tagabag> is it ubuntu cd??
<dajxd> ubuntu studio, it's treating the cd like a partition on the hard drive?
<dajxd> it's kind of a secondary problem, i'm trying to figure out why the installer crashes as soon as it begins and i'm trying to give it a clean slate.
<Ankit> almoxarife: disc in place..hard wired .. booting
<almoxarife> Ankit: cool
<Ankit> almoxarife: unknown file system     grub resvue
<Doxin> gdebi is giving me "Dependency is not satisfiable: zenity (>= 3.4.0-0ubuntu4)" whilst zenity _is_ installed. is there some way to make it ignore this deb?
<Ankit> almoxarife: rescue
<bekks> Doxin: So which version of zenity is installed currently?
<Doxin> bekks: how do I find out?
<almoxarife> Ankit: the iso was not made bootable or crashed while burning
<bekks> Doxin: dpkg -l zenity
<Doxin> bekks: 3.4.0-0ubuntu2
<Doxin> bekks: so it's not the newest
<bekks> Doxin: Which Ubuntu do you use?
<Ankit> almoxarife: win7 instructions, right click ... burn disk , verify check ... anything else ?
<disharmonic> hey
<Doxin> bekks: it's 12.4 in a chroot.
<disharmonic> Anyone know if purchases through Ubuntu Music get added to your 7digital account if you already have one?
<almoxarife> Ankit: i guess, i dont have win, same process used to create bootcd like last ones you made?
<nrdb> where would I ask about network routing troubles?
<bekks> Doxin: Then get the latest updates :)
<Doxin> bekks: I did.
<Doxin> hence being confuddled
<disharmonic> Ankit, never used the integrated windows burner, but yes that should be it
<bekks> Doxin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/zenity
<Ankit> almoxarife: yes, i followed the instuctions online ... last ones i made on a usb
<almoxarife> Ankit: were you using usb prior or cd?
<whatwhat> so
<whatwhat> will my pc get hacked
<Doxin> bekks: so what could cause me not getting that update?
<whatwhat> if i don' upgrade
<almoxarife> whatwhat: no
<Ankit> almoxarife: usb ... but now CD
<bekks> Doxin: Please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Doxin> bekks: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/28297/ is upgrade
<Doxin> lemme pastebin update
<bekks> Doxin: First run the update THEN run the upgrade AFTER it.
<almoxarife> Ankit: use the method that created a viable booting media the most times
<Doxin> bekks: I did.
<Doxin> bekks: multiple times.
<Doxin> bekks: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/28298/
<Doxin> bekks: did that, then upgrade,
<Doxin> still nothing
<Doxin> bekks: besides, I installed the system today, so it should already be at the newest version
<bekks> Doxin: No.
<Doxin> what no?
<bekks> As you can see, you are not hitting the precise-updates repository.
<Doxin> bekks: why not?
<bekks> That why you dont have the latest updates.
<almoxarife> Doxin: precise is 12.04, lts,
<Doxin> almoxarife: yes.
<bekks> Doxin: Because you did not enable it in the repository lists until now.
<almoxarife> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Doxin> bekks: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/28299/ is my sources.lst
<bekks> almoxarife: What do you want to tell us? :)
<Doxin> almoxarife: bananas grow on a shrub that looks like a tree. so what?
<almoxarife> bekks: just did, :) tell you that is
<bekks> Doxin: As you can see, no precise-updates...
<Ankit> almoxarife: for ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10, 700mb installs have a usb method ... couldnt find for mini, only cd burning option was there, burnt CD , now grub rescue prompt
<Doxin> bekks: so what do I add?
<bekks> Doxin: I'd enable the repos needed/wanted in synaptic
<Doxin> bekks: I don't have synaptic
<Doxin> bekks: keep in mind I've installed it a bit oddly
<almoxarife> Ankit: the burn method for the mini is exactly the same as 12.04 or 12.10, other than picking 'mini.iso' rather than xxxxxxx.iso
<bekks> Doxin: Then install it :)
<Doxin> :I
<cjae> cant the startup disk creator make a dos environment on usb stick, I have a win98.iso but I cannot select it
 * cfhowlett win98?  
<disharmonic> Anyone know if purchases through Ubuntu Music get added to your 7digital account if you already have one?
<almoxarife> i prefer windows for workgroups myself
<Doxin> bekks: right, got synaptic, now what?
<loopAndAhalf> guys, I need to access a retarded site that _REQUIRES_  Internet explorer. What do you suggest that I do? Any workarounds?
<almoxarife> loopAndAhalf: whats the link?
<Doxin> bekks: doing settings->repositories only reloads the package list.
<mazda01> when I click to install RC Mini Racer a dialog pops up that states it will use xdg-open apt://decane-rcminiracers but it just opens a new chrome browser window with nothing in it
<loopAndAhalf> almoxarife: It's not linkable.. screenie okay?
<cfhowlett> loopAndAhalf: iirc IE6 can run in wine.  Check the wine database
<almoxarife> screenie? new word
<Doxin> bekks: the problem is that I dont have the default package sources list.
<loopAndAhalf> almoxarife: Screenie is short for Screenshot.
<mazda01> i am using Mint 14 which the ubuntu software center doesn't work in.
<almoxarife> loopAndAhalf: install wine, install internet explorer?
<loopAndAhalf> cfhowlett: Tried. didn't work.
<iceroot> !mint | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<loopAndAhalf> almoxarife: It requires _NEW_ internet explorer.
<almoxarife> there are still sites that require windoz only browser? sounds scary
<bekks> Doxin: Thats no problem, install synaptic, the enable the repos you are missing.
<iceroot> loopAndAhalf: use playonlinux to install IE8
<Doxin> bekks: _how_?
<Doxin> bekks: not a single button in synaptic opens the repo list.
<mazda01> when I click to install RC Mini Racer a dialog pops up that states it will use xdg-open apt://decane-rcminiracers but it just opens a new chrome browser window with nothing in it
<bekks> Doxin: Because it is a menu entry, not a button. :)
<iceroot> mazda01: as i said already, we dont support mint here
<Doxin> bekks: which one then?
<Doxin> bekks: settings->repositories?
<Doxin> bekks: because that doesn't do _anything_
<bekks> Doxin: Did you start synaptic as root?
<Doxin> bekks: yes.
<mazda01> iceroot: i am asking about xdg-open and apt://
<Doxin> bekks: it refreshes the package list if I click it.
<bekks> mazda01: But you dont have Ubuntu.
<bekks> Doxin: What is "it"?
<iceroot> mazda01: as i said already!, we dont support mint here
<Doxin> bekks: that menu option
<iceroot> mazda01: go to the mint channel to ask for support on your system
<FireStorms> Hey, how can I delete a file of an SD card (not SDHC)? I've even tried with gksudo nautilus and nothing
<almoxarife> mazda01: chrome is not picking up on having to run apt, do it long hand, sudo apt-get install decane-rcminiracers
<bekks> almoxarife: This isnt the mint support.
<almoxarife> bekks: and why would i know its MINT!
<iceroot> FireStorms: as you delete a file on a hdd, ssd, shdc and so on
<Doxin> bekks: manually changing the sources.lst fixed it it seems
<bekks> almoxarife: Because he said so?
<mazda01> almoxarife: doesn't work, package doesn't exist. it's a paid game
<dr_willis> FireStorms: use the terminal. and check that its not mounted read only
<almoxarife> bekks: too late
<cocalaur> Greetings. Could anyone help me with a question (+(I am new to Ubuntu)? I need to view all my installed devices - like Device Manager in Windows. How could I accomplish this? thx
<almoxarife> mazda01: i guess you dont get to play the game
<cocalaur> Greetings. Could anyone help me with a question (+(I am new to Ubuntu)? I need to view all my installed devices - like Device Manager in Windows. How could I accomplish this? thx
<cocalaur> Greetings. Could anyone help me with a question (+(I am new to Ubuntu)? I need to view all my installed devices - like Device Manager in Windows. How could I accomplish this? thx
<FloodBot1> cocalaur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cocalaur> Greetings. Could anyone help me with a question (+(I am new to Ubuntu)? I need to view all my installed devices - like Device Manager in Windows. How could I accomplish this? thx
<dcherniv> cocalaur, lspci and lsusb
<iceroot> cocalaur: stop it
<Dandylion> hi all, on my laptop, Ubuntu is installed on sdB ( not sda), as it has two physical drives), what if I remove sda, can I just adjust the MBR using a live CD and my Ubuntu on (previously sdB) would run fine?
<elena-IK> I have problems with poor sshfs performance. with rsync over ssh or scp I get around 128 kB/s, with sshfs I get between 10 and 60 kB/s. is that normal?
<dcherniv> Dandylion, yes that will work
<Ankit> almoxarife: ok at the install page
<Dandylion> I am actually no sure what happens in the BIOS when I remove that first physical drive, will sdb still be sdb, or become sda?
<cocalaur> Greetings. Could anyone help me with a question (+(I am new to Ubuntu)? I need to view all my installed devices - like Device Manager in Windows. How could I accomplish this? thx
<iceroot> Dandylion: just install grub on /dev/sdb
<Ankit> almoxarife: install-command line-advanced options-help
<mazda01> seems silly to me that ubuntu would restrict their own software center to only work on ubuntu versions. they could sell more programs/games if it would work in debian and other varients
<Rikplay> How can i prevent a programme from starting up at system boot from outside the OS as i cannot start the OS due to this programme "apache2"???
<Dandylion> and in Ubuntu, will sdb then be sda, so something might break?
<iceroot> Dandylion: the device-name may change but the UUID will be the same and that is what grub is using
<bekks> mazda01: You are using Mint, not Ubuntu.
<almoxarife> Ankit: what are the options?
<dcherniv> Dandylion, sdb or sda it wont matter ubuntu uses UUID to identify disks, but if the mbr is on sda then sdb wont boot
<iceroot> mazda01: now stop this offtopic here please, thank you
<diverdude_> Hello, how do i remove partition table and all partitions from a /dev/sdc device using parted?
<Dandylion> ok, how about symlinks that works within sdb, will they be affected by a change in sdb->sda?
<cfhowlett> mazda01: and Mint is not supported here.  Sorry.
<iceroot> Dandylion: no
<dcherniv> mazda01, software center is not needed or welcome on debian
<Dandylion> iceroot: no = symlinks will not be affected if sdb becomes sda?
<almoxarife> dcherniv: yet, there it is, on ubuntu
<iceroot> Dandylion: yes
<dcherniv> Dandylion, unless there's symlinks on sdb that point to sda
<mazda01> are there .deb files somewhere of whats in the software center?
<Ankit> almoxarife: i clicked on install
<dcherniv> almoxarife, key word ubuntu :)
<iceroot> mazda01: yes
<almoxarife> Ankit: cool
<iceroot> mazda01: in the ubuntu repos
<iceroot> mazda01: or any other repos which are used ( /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Ankit> almoxarife: then a bunch of questions .. then chose mirror as US and now downloading files ...purple screen with a white bar to type in at the bottom
<almoxarife> dcherniv: its at times like this that i appreciate the geko, alot
<almoxarife> Ankit: farther than before
<mazda01> iceroot: not the rc racer game isn't despite having quantal repos activated
<Rikplay> how to stop services starting up with boot
<almoxarife> Ankit: might have picked a closer mirror, that one is down the street from me
<Dandylion> dcherniv: yes, obviously those pointing to the drive I am removing will break
<iceroot> mazda01: ask your mint support channel!!!!!!!!!
<iceroot> mazda01: we dont support mint here so stop it now!!
<mazda01> thanks for the support guys
<almoxarife> mazda01: i have seen mint support channel, they are very good at it, stop making an ????? of yourself
<bekks> iceroot: It's a troll, just let him go, Jim ;)
<cocalaur> Greetings. Could anyone help me with a question (I am new to Ubuntu)? I need to view all my installed devices - like Device Manager in Windows. How could I accomplish this? thanks.
<Rikplay> mazda01: mint comes with xchat preloaded with mint support channels at startup, they are very good at helping out mint issues there
<Ankit> almoxarife: lol ... its ok ... US ones are reliable
<bekks> !patience | cocalaur
<ubottu> cocalaur: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mazda01> almoxarife: stop being a ??????
<Ankit> almoxarife:  now loading additional components
<bekks> mazda01: Stop it please.
<iceroot> cocalaur: sudo lshw
<almoxarife> Ankit: thats the part that counts, it will load drivers based on your components, lets hope
<AntiSol> hi! :)
<Ankit> almoxarife: yes... i did get that part when, so propoer HW detection and drivers that match will be downloaded .. right ?
<mazda01> bekks: he reverted to name calling first, just following his lead. i thanked you guys for trying to help and moved on and then he had to insult me. is that what ubuntu support is about?
<almoxarife> Ankit: simon
<Ankit> almoxarife:  hope this works, the display drivers in my previous install were messed up
<disharmonic> Anyone know if purchases through Ubuntu Music get added to your 7digital account if you already have one?
<bekks> mazda01: Stop being offtopic in here, finally.
 * cfhowlett mature much?
<iceroot> mazda01: this channel is for ubuntu support, everything else goes to other chanells, like mint and other offtopic stuff could you please just stop offtopic here now? thank you
<Ankit> almoxarife:  simon ?
 * Laban = Simon
<almoxarife> Ankit: simon=ya man=mexican slang
<mazda01> cfhowlett: you felt you needed to get the last work in? as I stated, he reverted to name calling FIRST. so apparently he isn't mature either. I am done now. good day sirs
<simpleuser> Hello.
<newa2kurt> anybody help i just restart pc, i cant open firefox
<cfhowlett> simpleuser: greetings
<almoxarife> them mint users are such children :)
<simpleuser> Before i could triple tap on my touchpad (1 tap : left click, 2 taps : middle click, 3 taps : right click). But not anymore. How could i change this ? For now 2 taps give me a right click.
<maxymilians> kratos
<simpleuser> 3 taps give me nothing.
<newa2kurt> heres the masage: Could not initialize the application's security component. The most likely cause is problems with files in your application's profile directory. Please check that this directory has no read/write restrictions and your hard disk is not full or close to full. It is recommended that you exit the application and fix the problem. If you continue to use this session, you might see incorrect application behaviour when accessing security feat
<Ankit> almoxarife: Go Simon
<newa2kurt> ures.
<AntiSol> I'm wondering if anybody can offer any advice. I'm currently running lucid x86 on my 64-bit machine. I think I want to upgrade to 12.04 amd64. I'm wondering if 'do-release-upgrade' will offer me a choice, or am I better off getting the 12.04 amd64 ISO? also just in general can i expect the 10.04 -> 12.04 upgrade to go smoothly? thanks!
<AntiSol> (offer a choice to go to 64bit, that it)
<bekks> AntiSol: You cant upgrade, you have to reinstall.
<cfhowlett> AntiSol: if your machine is 64 bit capable, go with that
<cfhowlett> AntiSol: "smoothly" upgrade?  well ...
<AntiSol> can't upgrade from 32->64 at all?
<iceroot> AntiSol: correct
<bekks> AntiSol: No.
<simpleuser> No one ?
<cfhowlett> AntiSol: I recommend you clean install, but LTS (lucid) will offer to upgrade to the next LTS ...
<AntiSol> aah, well, glad i asked! I looked at 64bit when i installed 10.04 but I think there were still issues with some things (maybe flash?) is that all sorted? can I expect 64bit to work well?
<bekks> cfhowlett: There is no way of upgrading from x86 to x64.
<AntiSol> cfhowlett: it does indeed. the consensus seems to be a clean install
<bekks> AntiSol: 64bit works fine here, for the last 10 years.
<cfhowlett> bekks: I must have misunderstood.  I thought he was already running 64
<Ankit> almoxarife: im at partitioning diska
<AntiSol> cool
<Zael> i wouldn't say 10 years
<AntiSol> no im running x86 on a 64bit chip
<Zael> more like... 3-4
<Ankit> almoxarife: disks, i want to use entire disk
<Zael> flash used to have some real issues on 64 bit
<bekks> Zael: I am saying 10, because I am not using 32bit for 10 years now.
<almoxarife> Ankit: unless you want a seperate partition for /home
<cfhowlett> AntiSol: 64 bit chip and at least 4 gigs ram?  go with AMD/64
<Zael> i'm always bad with time though, could be longer
<bekks> cfhowlett: That 4GB RAM argument is pointless.
<almoxarife> Ankit: use, the full for now, you can always change it later
<Ankit> almoxarife: options: 1.  resize  2. use entire disk, 3. entire disk with LVM    4. with encrypted LVM
<AntiSol> yeah, there's PAE
<cfhowlett> bekks: I gtg.  Please clarify for the rest of the channel.
<almoxarife> Ankit: 2. entire disk
<AntiSol> hehe well cool then, I think that's all I need to know! I'll do a clean install of x64. Thank you all for your advice! :)
<AntiSol> cfhowlett: the PAE kernel can address >4G RAM
<bekks> AntiSol: PAE doesnt enable you to use more than 4GB RAM per process.
<AntiSol> oh really? I didn't know that! another advantage to x64!
<bekks> AntiSol: Thats no advantage. Thats crap.
<bekks> AntiSol: Use a x64 bit kernel, on a 64bit hardware-
<AntiSol>  ok... now I too would like you to explain why that's no advantage! :)
<bekks> Why do you call sucha a limit being an advantage? It limits things, it does not advance anything.
<Zael> not much anyway
<AntiSol> i said that x64 had an advantage
<AntiSol> over x86
<nrdb> I am having trouble with some route tables... I have a VM running OpenVPN ... it VPN IP is 10.7.0.1 ... it has a route table entry "10.7.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tap-openvpn" .... shouldn't this mean that any packet received with an IP address of 10.7.0.2 should be put on the "tap-openvpn" interface?
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> zsh
<disharmonic> well i found my answer. In case anyone is interested it's "no, 7digital accounts and Ubuntu Music can't be merged" https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/can-i-merge-my-7digital-and-ubuntu-one-account/
<Zael> is everything on that drm free?
<anonymous_> french
<almoxarife> disharmonic: on the bright side, you still have a 'amazon shopping' option search thing
<disharmonic> iirc yes
<AntiSol> nrdb: I think the 'gateway' in that route table entry might not be correct. but I'm not 100% sure.
<Zael> amazon is no joke... they make like 20% of the sales for black friday
<disharmonic> almoxarife, lol. I'm not in any of the priviledged countries anyway :p
<nrdb> AntiSol, ok I will try changing it.
<AntiSol> nrdb: problem is im not sure where it should point... it the VM the VPN server?
<newa2kurt> ok, done.. just only a reset ;-(
<AntiSol> bekks, cfhowlett: thanks for your advice! :)
<Ankit> almoxarife: installing base system ... taking long .. phew, this will take a while
<denysonique_> Hi
<denysonique_> find /sys -name 'scaling_governor'
<denysonique_> returns nothing
<almoxarife> Ankit: how many min has it been?
<denysonique_> I would like to tweak my CPU scaling
<Ankit> 15
<almoxarife> Ankit: thats nothing.
<disharmonic> AntiSol, amazon is not a joke, but the way Canonical handled the integration with Dash pretty much is
<almoxarife> denysonique_: thats doable
<Ankit> almoxarife: 15...on 6% I can see it says retrieving files ... and the names keep changing slowly
<anonymous_> attack ddos 46.105.32.2 We Are Anonymous
<diverdude_> how do i see on which partition the grubloader is located on?
<bekks> denysonique_: find /sys | grep scaling
<almoxarife> Ankit: whats the d/l rate?
<anonymous_> attack ddos 46.105.32.2 We Are Anonymous
<bekks> !ops | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Ankit> almoxarife:  cant see... my connection is 1mbps
<jrib> !fr | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<almoxarife> fireup the cannons
<jrib> anonymous_: please don't spam this channel with that anonymous stuff, thanks
<cheesecakes> gj #ubuntu-offtopic
<cheesecakes> oops
<disharmonic> AntiSol, sry that should have been @ Zael :p
<Zael> except, you're not anonymous
<almoxarife> Ankit: which flavor did you pick?
<Zael> disharmonic: i fully agree
<AntiSol> disharmonic: hehe, I thought so, I was confused there for a second! ;)
<Ankit> almoxarife: 12.04
<almoxarife> Ankit: no choice of desktop?
<EmmEight> can you boot snowleapord on a pc using GRUB?
<nrdb> AntiSol, the VM is the VPN server
<bekks> EmmEight: Is it an Apple PC?
<k1l_> EmmEight: that would be question for the mac guys?
<EmmEight> just wondering if anyone had tried it
<EmmEight> It is a windows PC NRDB
<nrdb> EmmEight, all the PC are Linux
<Zael> EmmEight: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/189079-grub2-as-the-only-boot-loader-its-possible/ ?
<bekks> nrdb: Which is wrong.
<bekks> EmmEight: And OSX on a non-Apple-PC isnt supported, even by the mac guys.
<EmmEight> bekks: thats fine, I just need it for demonstration purposes only
<nrdb> EmmEight, bekks,  I can ping both interfaces of the VM... and the VM can ping the interfaces on the connecting computers .... but each I can get a ping to go though the VPN server.
<bekks> EmmEight: Which doesnt make it more supported :P BAsically, it is illegal, even.
<SpaceRocket> where is the conversation log for empathy?
<Zael> illegal lol
<EmmEight> bekks: .. laws.. since when do those matter?
<Zael> another reason to not like apple
<bekks> EmmEight: Since the invention of law and order.
<EmmEight> bekks: who exactly invented that? FOX?
<bekks> EmmEight: No, OT. :P
<nrdb> EmmEight, bekks,  but I can not get a ping to go though the VPN server.
<EmmEight> nrdb: what are you trying to do?
<Zael> what kinda vpn, maybe it blocks pings
<kRush> anyone with an ati card noticing how screen updates seem to be out of sync? e.g. the blinking terminal cursor goes steady after a while or blinks in weird intervals, the clock on htop skipping seconds although it's supposed to update in 1sec intervals, scrolling feeling sluggish etc. What can I do? Already tried various ccsm settings related to vsync
<EmmEight> kRush: get a new card
<kRush> that's not an option
<EmmEight> kRush: get a differn't os?
<kRush> wow
<bekks> kRush: Sounds like a broken card.
<U2ros> hello, im trying to setup an Upstart script for postgresql job, the script tries to create a /var/run/postgresql folder which is used by postgresql server at runtime, but what it actually creates... is a folder named /var/www/postgresql? ...note the question mark at the end.... any idea why it adds the question mark to the end of the foldername? there isnt one in the script
<nrdb> EmmEight, I have a 10.8.0.0/24 home network, 10.7.0.0/24 VPN, with a remote computer on the other side of the VPN and I want to access it.
<EmmEight> nrdb: can you create a private room and I will join and walk you through
<nrdb> EmmEight, use #vpn_trouble
<EmmEight> joining now
<Zael> imagine if only Fisher Price made an operating system... oh, no wait... that's the Mac
<SpaceRocket> where is the conversation log path for empathy?
<Scofiled19> hello
<Zael> hi
<almoxarife> ~/.gnome2/Empathy/logs <-- SpaceRocket...
<SpaceRocket> almoxarife, the path doesn't exsits
<Zael> try using find with Empathy on your home
<almoxarife> SpaceRocket: ~/.local/share/TpLogger/logs ??
<SpaceRocket> almoxarife, yes :) thanks
<almoxarife> !mission-control
<krmpd> h
<Zael> hi
<Ankit> almoxarife: is so much trouble for a clean install that often ?
<Ankit> almoxarife: i dont remember any of my friends complaining about the install
<almoxarife> Ankit: how do you mean?
<Zael> clean installs of ubuntu are quick and easy
<TeamColtra> Hey guys, can someone help me with installing this PPA: http://pastie.org/5502436 -- it says the following signature could not be verified because it doesn't have it's public key… yet GPG says there is a public key
<Zael> it just becomes a pain when you're a developer and have to go load back like 100 libraries and development tools/kits
<elena-IK> I have problems with poor sshfs performance. with rsync over ssh or scp I get around 128 kB/s, with sshfs I get between 10 and 60 kB/s. is that normal?
<bekks> elena-IK: Yes.
<Ankit> almoxarife:  i took this from here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<almoxarife> Ankit: yes, the mini.iso for precise 32bit, what about it?
<almoxarife> Ankit: where is the install at ? progress wise?
<Ankit> almoxarife: you were asking about the desktop install option
<Ankit> almoxarife:  there was none ... so i sent you the link from where i got it
<Ankit> almoxarife:  at select and install software
<almoxarife> Ankit: i meant what version of desktop, kde/lxde/xfce/unity??
<Ankit> almoxarife:  no idea
<almoxarife> Ankit: probably unity
<bugiam> hello. i've been messing around trying to get sound into ZSNES. and now ALL sound is gone. i've reverted all my changes but there is still no sound, anywhere. is there a way to let linux default all sound configurations?
<fermulator> Is the Ubuntu Extras repository dead?  Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<fermulator> Running Ubuntu 11.04
<escott> TeamColtra, did you import the key with apt-key
<almoxarife> fermulator: yeap, the oldest is oneiric
<fermulator> almoxarife: ah yes I see now; http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/extras?dist=natty, what does one do in this situation?  can I bump extras to the NEXT version of Ubuntu,without upgrading my distro?
<almoxarife> fermulator: not from the source you chose, and i dont know where else to look
<Ankit> almoxarife: asking me how to manage updates ?
<almoxarife> Ankit: choices are?
<fermulator> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/extras?dist=natty
<fermulator> fermulator@fermmy:/etc/apt$ sudo grep -rin extras *
<fermulator> sources.list:57:deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main #Third party developers repository
<Ankit> install security updates automatically
<almoxarife> Ankit: yes
<fermulator> almoxarife: was just thinking, replace "natty" with "oneric"
<Ankit> almoxarife: managesystem with landscape
<almoxarife> fermulator: not a good idea
<Ankit> almoxarife: and no updates
<fermulator> heh; ok; i'll just live without it
<almoxarife> Ankit: not sure, i would say no, you can always change it later, landscape is an extra app, i dont know anything about
<yellabs> hello all
<yellabs> the icon set used in the dash, on the bottum, what is it called, where could i find it ?
<Ankit> almoxarife:  now it asks..choose software to install and a long list of flavours
<almoxarife> Ankit: name some
<Ankit> almoxarife: it has ubuntu desktop and manual package option
<almoxarife> Ankit: ubuntu desktop, dont go manual
<Ankit> almoxarife: ubuntu desktop done
<guang_> which tool can be used to analysis fat?
<almoxarife> Ankit: that should be 'unity', i think
<Ankit> almoxarife: approx how much time from here ... with 100kbps downloading speed
<Phaba> file system??
<almoxarife> Ankit: 100k?
<almoxarife> Ankit: what happened to the 1meg?
<Ankit> worst case senario...i'm not getting speeds
<almoxarife> Ankit: i would say that the desktop is the lesser, base should have been longer
<almoxarife> Ankit: but at 100k its going to be a slow ride still :(
<guang_> Ankit:yes,file system.
<almoxarife> Ankit: is the hardwire connection slower than your wifi?
<almoxarife> Ankit: not that it can be unplugged
<chris__> how to install 2d on 12.10
<chris__> i always got crash with sandy bridge graphics, so i want to use only 2d mode with the gui
<nodestool> what is a good framework for timing functions, like i want to compare two functions to see which is faster; i have been using $start = microtime(); func(); echo microtime() - $start; but sometimes i get a negative number returned
<nodestool> sorry wrong channel
<bugiam> I hope someone can help me. i made some changes to /etc/asound.conf and it didn't end well. how can i get it back to default?
<roasted> hello friends!
<Erie01> .
<Guest37621> ???
<chris__> so what kind of uniuty should i use in 12.10
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to set up this backup of my server... two servers... one running 247... the 2nd is a once-a-day backup of all of the data on the main server. The systems belonging to my wife and I sync our data to the main server. I want to, all at once, take everything on server A and rsync to server B. Problem is, some of her files are permed as 600, so I have zero access. I'd like the command to run without error. Is it safe to run this rsync 
<escott> roasted, either you run the rsync as root, or you run it as her, or you don't back up some of her files.
<roasted> escott: k, that was my train of thought - just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything. If it were you, would you trust running rsync as root? I thought I recall having a bad experience years ago when my mount point failed...
<escott> roasted, if she doesn't want you reading her love letters then she should enable encrypted home and have you backup the ciphertext ;)
<neuron> Makefile:105: *** Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h.  Stop
<neuron> what should i do?
<escott> roasted, when the mount point failed? not sure why that would make root backup go badly
<roasted> escott: so instead of rsync copying to /media/storage on the other server (whcih was mounted to another large HDD) the HDD failed, so it was writing to /media/storage (since I was running as root, perms allowed it) which was inadvertently on the internal 80GB OS drive.... filled it in no time.....
<escott> roasted, you just have to test for that in the script
<newa2kurt> #ubuntu-beginners
<neuron> hi escott can you help me out in this
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<neuron> Makefile:105: *** Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h.  Stop.
<tjingboem> youtube films have weird colors. Red has become blue. Can i change this?
<roasted> escott: test... to make sure the mount point exists?
<LucidLuna> @tjingboem right click on the youtube video
<roasted> escott: I'm kind of drawing a blank for that. Is it a quick command or something I need to whip up and heavily customize for my setup?
<dr_willis> tjingboem: disable hardware acelleration in the flash player settings/menus is a common fix
<LucidLuna> @tjinboem open properties, then disable hardware video acceleration
<neuron> Makefile:105: *** Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h.  Stop.
<neuron> please help me out
<escott> roasted, that the desired filesystem is mounted on that location. a couple ways to do that. one would be to umount then "touch /media/storage/not_mounted" and test for the existence of that file. if you see it stop
<bekks> neuron: What exactly are you doing? Which Ubuntu do you use?
<neuron> 12.04
<Ankit> almoxarife: installation finished ... system rebooted....blank screen..no activity
<neuron> internet is not working on it
<l0ll0lll> hi all. Where's sysprof-module-source in precise? Has it been renamed or what?
<neuron> gigabyte motherboard
<neuron> g41m combo
<roasted> escott: you mean, if you don't see it, stop?
<almoxarife> Ankit: bad
<escott> roasted, depends on where you put it. you could put a file that flags it as being mounted in the filesystem and a flag that it is not mounted on the mountpoint inode (which is hidden when you mount)
<Ankit> almoxarife: this is where i give up ?
<almoxarife> Ankit: can you get to a terminal, crtl-alt-f1
<neuron> tried everything but still can not work, auto eth0 not connectinf
<Ankit> almoxarife: see... I can ... but i cant see it, as if the display is switched off
<tjingboem> thanks everyone who helped, the colors are normal now!
<Zael> try ctrl-alt-f7
<Zael> i've also seen that happen where you just need to reset, and when you do it'll be fixed
<dr_willis> !nomodset | Ankit
<neuron> is there anyone who can help me out in this issue?
<neuron> Makefile:105: *** Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h.  Stop.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Ankit
<ubottu> Ankit: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<neuron> internet not working
<almoxarife> Zael: cntrl-alt-f8 the f7 also works for me sometimes
<Ankit> dr_willis: did that ... that helps in installing, post that, I dont see the screen
<almoxarife> Zael: cntrl-alt-f8 then f7 also works for me sometimes
<escott> neuron, no idea what you are doing
<dr_willis> neuron:  you have installed the kernel headers package?
<almoxarife> Ankit: did you get to the grub menu?
<almoxarife> dr_willis: dont headers get installed by default?
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  nope
<Ankit> ubottu: that is too technical for me ... someone has to break it down for me...
<almoxarife> dr_willis: ok
<almoxarife> Ankit: can you get to a terminal?
<Sp0tter> with zfs available as a kernel module now, is it the same version of zfs as in current solaris?
<Sp0tter> or is it N revisions behind
<Ankit> almoxarife:  i do not kow how
<almoxarife> Ankit: cntr-alt-f1
<dr_willis> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<almoxarife> Ankit: ??
<tsimpson> almoxarife: it's usually a good idea to tell people how to get back from a TTY if they likely don't know... or direct them to a terminal emulator instead
<dr_willis> he dont know ho
<almoxarife> tsimpson: what?????????????????????????????
<Ankit> almoxarife: I have actually followed everything you said, please follow mine too, I said, my screen seems switched off, there is something happening but i cant see it, its black and blank, how do I send you a picture or make a video ???
<Sp0tter> dr_willis: that was not helpful of you
<tsimpson> almoxarife: how are they supposed to know that Alt-F7 gets them back to X after they switch to TTY1?
<RickZilla> I was getting ready to install ubuntu on my desktop, took a look at my HD with gparted, and came across something I didn't expect. I took two screen shots, can somebody let me know what this problem is and how to address it? Thanks in advance for your help. http://rickscheibner.net/images/screen1.png and http://rickscheibner.net/images/screen2.png
<almoxarife> Ankit: when the machine first booted, was there a menu, if so, return to it via boot
<Ankit> almoxarife:  with pen drive inserted of without ? like boot from hard drive or pen drive ?
<almoxarife> tsimpson: dude, you are a bit late into the conversation, if Ankit... had gotten to graphics display we would not be having this convo
<almoxarife> Ankit: without usb
<tsimpson> almoxarife: then they would already be at a terminal, right?
<dr_willis> perhaps the text mode and intalling ssh would help.  then he can at least get into the box.
<almoxarife> tsimpson: i am sure you are trying to help, i know it
<Ankit> almoxarife: there is a problem with graphics ? this thing doesnt have a graphic card ... some on board.. Intel GMA 4500MHD
<almoxarife> Ankit: please reboot, do you come to grub menu?
<Ankit> almoxarife: now its asking for my ubuntu login..
<Zael> RickZilla: looks like a corrupt file system
<almoxarife> Ankit: really? graphics?
<metaphysician> How do I remove the write-protection of a USB stick?
<RickZilla> Zael: file system, but not necessarily corrupt drive?
<Ankit> i'm at user@ubuntu:~$
<Zael> RickZilla: have you ran a check on it? yeah, not necessarily a drive problem
<almoxarife> Ankit: use the user/pass you chose during install
<Ankit> almoxarife:  done
<almoxarife> are you at a terminal or graphics login?
<RickZilla> Zael: New drive, I didn't do anything before installing Win...I ran disk health check and no bad sectors are reported
<dr_willis> metaphysician:  its possibly its just mounted with read only permissions. or only root can write to it
<Zael> RickZilla: i'd get the manufacturer's utilities and run their thorough check on it
<almoxarife> Ankit: you setup the user name to 'user'?
<RickZilla> Zael: K, if that checks out, do I reformat HD and start over?
<Ankit> almoxarife:  no, its samragi@ubuntu:~$
<metaphysician> dr_willis: I am root, I get "mount: block device /dev/sdc1 is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<almoxarife> Ankit: the terminal was there after you did something??
<Zael> RickZilla: well checkdisk might be able to repair a filesystem issue.. but if you have nothing to loose, i'd recommend a full reformat
<Ankit> yes, i logged in
<Ankit> almoxarife:  i first logged in then the terminal came
<RickZilla> Zael, k...I saw those instructions, how do I run chkdsk in win?
<Zael> RickZilla: i'd run it from the windows repair prompt on the cd
<Zael> RickZilla: or at least using safe mode boot with command prompt
<dr_willis> metaphysician:  ive seen flashdrives with  write protect switches. and seen them fail and become read only.
<RickZilla> Zael, I'd rather not reformat because of time issues, but I can do so in a few weeks
<almoxarife> Ankit: ok, lets try cntr-alt-f7 again, if nothing shows return to the terminal via cntr-alt-f1
<RickZilla> Zael, I have the win repair disk, I'll check that out...if I need to reformat, any specific format to use?
<RickZilla> Zael, eventually, I'll be dual booting Win7 and ubuntu
<Zael> RickZilla: full ntfs
<Ankit> almoxarife:  mount all: disconnected from plymouth
<RickZilla> Zael, got it, thanks so much for the help, that gets me started in the right direction
<almoxarife> Ankit: see that where?
<metaphysician> dr_willis: if the write-protection was automatically set to prevent file-system corruption, can we remove the write-protection?
<edo89> hello.... is it possible to find out all the dates when the comp was updated ?
<KScorp> which software can defrag NTFS fyle systems on ubuntu?
<Ankit> almoxarife: top of screen
<Ankit> almoxarife: non gui
<yeats> edo89: what is your end goal?
<dr_willis> metaphysician: what fileststem is on the usb!
<almoxarife> on which screen f7?
<metaphysician> dr_willis: fat32
<ben1u> How can I configure Ubuntu 12.04 so that when I am logged in via SSH someone gets a special message while you want to turn off the computer?
<yeats> edo89: /var/log/dpkg.log is the best source of information about when APT packages were installed/updated/uninstalled
<Ankit> almoxarife:  you there
<almoxarife> Ankit: yeap
<dr_willis> metaphysician: therss a force  option to mount or ntfs-3g in rw mode i recall.
<Ankit> almoxarife: just curious, you work for ubuntu
<Ankit> ?
<yeats> ben1u: check out 'wall'
<almoxarife> Ankit: nope
<edo89> thank you yeats..... i have updated my ubuntu today.... i would like to know what was the exact date i updated it the time before.....
<Ankit> almoxarife:  wow... thanks for your effort... i wish i could guide someone like this
<almoxarife> Ankit: we have not gotten anything done my friend
<Kroach> is it possible to use GPG in a nautilus script? if yes, how?
<Ankit> almoxarife:  other window ?
<almoxarife> Ankit: to move about the terminals you press ctrl-alt-f1 thru f7, try that
<dr_willis> we need to get a troubleshooting flow charts madeup someday with tests and fixs to try.
<edo89> anybody knows how to find out the dates of when the updates were done?
<dr_willis> Kroach: nautilus scripting can use bash or python or other languages.. so it should be doable
<yeats> edo89: did /var/log/dpkg.log not help?
<escott> Kroach, either seahorse or http://savvyadmin.com/gnupg-context-menu-options-for-gnome-nautilus/
<yeats> !pm | edo89
<ubottu> edo89: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Kroach> dr_willis: the problem is, I use gpg in a script, and when executed from the command line it works but when I use it from nautilus it doesn't
<bobweaver> edo89,  you have looked at /var/log/apt/*
<dr_willis> Kroach: common issues  are  different $PATH or other  ststem variables
<MonkeyDust> edo89  there's also /var/log/syslog
<edo89> sorry.... but another i was told the opposite.... that it's always better to do the private thing.....
<bobweaver> mainly term.log & history
<dr_willis> Kroach: how are you using it from nautilus
<sheperson> hey guys
<Kroach> dr_willis: it's located in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and I use it from nautilus context menu(Scripts>myscript)
<sheperson> is it possible to change the color of the terminal cursor?
<sheperson> (only the cursor)
<neuron> hi can anyone help me out?
<neuron>  Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h
<dr_willis> neuron:  you installed the kernel headers package?
<bobweaver> Kroach,  whta is /usr/share/app-install/desktop/nautilus-scripts-manager:nautilus-scripts-manager.desktop
<neuron> yes
<neuron> installed autoconf too
<bekks> neuron: Please tell us what you are doing exactly, and especially what you are doing before that error show up.
<neuron> i am tryinh to install theros driver package
<neuron> atheros*
<dr_willis> neuron:  you installed  build-essential ?
<neuron> yes
<bekks> neuron: "how" and "exactly" :)
<neuron> its ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> neuron:  you installed  kernel sources?
<neuron> no
<neuron> please tell which package is it
<dr_willis> the kernal factoid says i think.
<dr_willis> !kernal
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Kroach> bobweaver: a desktop entry for a not installed package
<dr_willis> brb..
<xsi_> How to list all the channels on irc.freenode.net after I login?
<alo21> hi
<bekks> xsi_: Dont do it, that are > 10000 channels.
<bekks> !alis | xsi
<ubottu> xsi: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bekks> !alis | xsi_
<ubottu> xsi_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Larchateur> Bonjour
<neuron> now i am confused
<bobweaver> Kroach, maybe you want to install that ?
<Larchateur> Hi
<bobweaver> Kroach,  place scripts in /usr/share/nautuails-scripts    << spelling is wrong
<neuron> does installing kernel-sources resolves this issue
<neuron>  Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h
<sheperson> again, is it possible to change the color of the terminal cursor?
<Kroach> bobweaver: what's the difference between placing them in /usr/share/nautuails-scripts and ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts, I'd like to keep them to my user only if possible
<bobweaver> not sure Kroach  I do not have a ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<bobweaver> IDT  Oo
<neuron> any linux pro here?
<yeats> sheperson: seen this?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104609/how-can-i-change-the-color-of-my-cursor-in-gnome-terminal
<rfirmin> hello, i just installed kubuntu 12.10 on my other pc, and resolv.conf is not populating
<bobweaver> Kroach,  Nm I do have that there mybe you can link scripts if not working ?
<neuron> hi yeats
<bobweaver> er I DO have that *
<neuron> can you help me out
<neuron> ?
<Kroach> bobweaver: I keep my nautilus scripts in there and they work properly, except for the one with gpg of course
<neuron>  Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h
<bobweaver> Kroach,  is gpg correct what is gpg script for ?
<bobweaver> bzr?
<neuron> what should id do?
<dr_willis> neuron:  the error seems to be asking for the sources
<edo89> i dont understand.... today when i updated the sytem i had some 400 updates (360MB to download).... among them were also security updates which surprised me a lot as i had set them to download and install automatically...... but viewing the logs it looked like the auto-update worked..... so for some reason it just didnt install all of them.... just a part.... bizarre?
<rfirmin> i've tried various things, including commenting out dnsmasq in the network manager config, but resolv.conf still remains stubbornly empty. how can i debug/fix?
<bekks> bobweaver: gpg is a program for encryption of personal messages.
<neuron> currently installing linux-source-3.2.0
<bobweaver> I know what gpg is
<bekks> neuron: Install the kernel sources.
<Kroach> bobweaver: there are definitely no errors in the script itself, it works when executed manually from the terminal, it doesn't when used from nautilus
<MonkeyDust> edo89  there's also #ubuntu-kernel
<neuron> yes installing the same
<neuron> hope it will work
<bekks> neuron: Not the headers, the sources.
<MonkeyDust> neuron   there's also #ubuntu-kernel <-- addressed wrong guy, sorry
<bobweaver> Kroach,  can not help with out know what is going on
<neuron> sudo apt-get install kernel-sources
<edo89> MonkeyDust can i stay here?
<MonkeyDust> edo89  my mistake, i addressed the wrong guy
<neuron> is my command correct?
<edo89> ok.... what do you think of my issue?
<neuron> ok MonkeyDust I will also look on that channel
<Kroach> bobweaver: I also created a test script with only the gpg command in there(with output redirected to a file), and when used from nautilus it doesn't give any output at all
<yeats> neuron: what is the main problem you're trying to solve here?  there's probably a better way to do it, especially since you appear to be new to this
<Kroach> bobweaver: the problem is GPG is not working when executed from nautilus
<dr_willis> Kroach:  also seen were sh is used instead of bash. causeing isses with nautiloys scripts
<neuron> basically I am trying to connect to internet through ethernet cable
<neuron> auto eh0 not connecting
<neuron> so I downloaded atheros driver
<neuron> and was trying to compile it
<bobweaver> Kroach,  I see that is not good, do you have any pluging's installed for file manager ?
<Kroach> dr_willis: the first line of the script is #!/bin/bash, so it should use bash
<bekks> neuron: It is "eth0" and not "eh0", and enter is not a punctuation sign.
<bobweaver> Kroach,  like bzr
<edo89> anybody could please comment on my issue?
<hari_> installing latest java for firefox
<bekks> neuron: Do you have a DHCP server?
<rfirmin> in syslog i see the dhcp config come in, including a nameserver...however it is not written to resolv.conf... nobody have any ideas where i can fix?
<neuron> I have set it to automatic
<bekks> neuron: Do you have a DHCP server?
<neuron> no
<neuron> can you explain this to me?
<bekks> Then setting your device to automatic will never work.
<Kroach> bobweaver: I have Ubuntu One, Open in Terminal and seahorse integration plugins
<bobweaver> Kroach,  like esp package "nautilus-bzr"
<neuron> it was working on ubuntu 10.04
<neuron> and when i had intel board
<neuron> was working perfectly
<const_antine> hi, I'm trying to mount a network drive. this command used to work but now doesn't: "mount -t hfs hostname:/home/user/sharedstuff"
<Kroach> bobweaver: nautilus-bzr is not installed
<bobweaver> Kroach,  is gpg hving alot of keys ?
<dr_willis> Kroach:  add in some logging type commands perhaps. or set it to launch/run in a terminal so you can see any eror messages may help.
<bekks> neuron: You need a DHCP server that leases an IP to your device, when having it set to autoconfiguration.
<bekks> neuron: do you even have a eth0 device?
<tozen> edo89: whats happened?
<neuron> yes
<bobweaver> Kroach,  what dr_willis  add      set x  to script
<const_antine> version Ubuntu: 10.04
<Kroach> bobweaver: no, only 2
<bekks> neuron: Then pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a" please.
<neuron> ok
<hari_> will u pl help me to install java for firefox
<edo89> thanks tozen..... i dont understand.... today when i updated the sytem i had some 400 updates (360MB to download).... among them were also security updates which surprised me a lot as i had set them to download and install automatically...... but viewing the logs it looked like the auto-update worked..... so for some reason it just didnt install all of them.... just a part.... bizarre?
<bobweaver> Kroach,  add    set x      to top of script under shebang and see what is going on
<bekks> !java | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<hari_> browser plugin
<bekks> hari_: It is described in that article.
<const_antine> I tried adding . to the end
<neuron> ok I do
<const_antine> $ sudo mount -t hfs printer-pc.pautina:/home/aptyp/Videos .
<const_antine> mount: special device printer-pc.pautina:/home/aptyp/Videos does not exist
<hari_> ok
<Ankit> Win8 it is then
<Ankit> later !
<neuron> here it is
<neuron> http://pastebin.com/4BsdPwbf
<bekks> const_antine: You cant mount a remote HFS. Use NFS for sharing and mounting.
<bobweaver> cya
<tozen> edo89: well I dont see the problem, smtms Ive got the same. How do I solving it? Im using Systems Update Manager to finished updates
<neuron> bekks here is the link
<neuron> http://pastebin.com/4BsdPwbf
<bekks> neuron: You just said that already.
<const_antine> bekks, oh!
<bekks> neuron: Do you have a cable plugged into eth0?
<neuron> yes
<const_antine> my handwriting 'n' looks like 'h'
<neuron> currently I am running internet by connecting my android phone to my wireless modem and then usb tathering
<bekks> neuron: And where is that cable in eth0 connected to?
<neuron> lan1 port of my wiress modem
<Kroach> bobweaver, dr_willis: I redirected the scripts output to a file and there seems to be no output at all
<bekks> neuron: A modem does not offer DHCP, thats what a router does.
<neuron> sorry it is a modem+router
<Kroach> bobweaver, dr_willis: when set to launch from a terminal it works correctly
<neuron> adsl2+
<DrGrov> What is the easiest way in Dolphin to burn the Ubuntu 12.04 ISO? I haven't burned any ISO in ages.
<const_antine> can I use this form in /etc/exports to declare shared dir open to every IP on 192.168.1-255 LAN? "/home/aptyp/Videos      192.168.1.5/60(rw,fsid=0,sync,no_subtree_check)"
<bekks> DrGrov: Install k3b
<const_antine> 60 is netmask
<DrGrov> bekks: Okay, I got it. Where do I do it from there?
<bobweaver> DrGrov, check out k3b ?
<bekks> const_antine: "60" is an invalid netmask.
<MonkeyDust> !burn > DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov, please see my private message
<dr_willis> Kroach: dirty work around perhaps. have  the nautilus script call the other script   via   xterm -e scriptname
<const_antine> bekks, isn't it 111100?
<bekks> const_antine: Valid netmasks are in the rang of 0 to 32.
<edo89> but if you set security updates to download and install automatically they should download and install automatically...... here the case is not this..... neither it is that none were downloaded and installed (which would have made me think auto-update wasnt workiing for some reason)..... the case here is that a part of the updates were downloaded and installed and a part were not........ how can you not see a problem i
<dr_willis> Kroach:  you could patenin the scripts also for us.
<const_antine> ok, then
<const_antine> netmask 24
<bekks> const_antine: Correct.
<neuron> I am installing  linux-source-3.2.0 and will see if problen persists
<bekks> const_antine: Be sure to restart the nfs server.
<bekks> neuron: You dont need any sources, since you HAVE a working eth0 device.
<CandleJack> http://172.16.85.130:80/My_Pictures how cute
<neuron> earlier everything was working till I had intel board
<bekks> neuron: All you need to fiure out is why your router doesnt offer a DHCP address.
<bekks> *figure
<rusfus> Hello everyone, I have a little problem, I can not get xubuntu to recognize my video camera samsung hyper dis. how can I do?
<neuron> ok bekks
<neuron> will look for the same
<DrGrov> bobweaver: Yes, I got k3b.
<edo89> anybody else willing to tackle my issue?
<DrGrov> I read the PM I got from ubottu. Thanks. That wasn't too difficult to remember.
<const_antine> bekks, 24 was prev.setting. something's still not right, here's a snippet from syslog: Dec  9 11:41:18 firaya-desktop mountd[1137]: refused mount request from 192.168.1.5 for /home/aptyp/Videos (/): not exported
<opalepatrick> anyone notice icons not appearing in the dash?
<Kroach> dr_willis:   the script I'm currently testing only has the shebang and one line: gpg -d filaname.pgp
<neuron> bekks: thanks for your help , really appreciate it
<edo89> is there an official ubuntu support person here?
<const_antine> what is that very last backslash?
<const_antine> (/)
<bekks> const_antine: /24 is the only correct setting for the network 192.168.1.0-255
<const_antine> ?
<bobweaver> Kardos, like dr_willis said you can wrap it so it launchs i  terminal ? gnome-terminal -e  'bash -lc "/path/to/my/script "
<MonkeyDust> edo89  this is the official support channle
<bekks> const_antine: Something else is wrong with your NFS setup.
<DrGrov> bobweaver: What is the actual option in k3b? Does it write it automatically right if I right-click the ISO file and select k3b?
<Kardos> i said no such thing!
<bobweaver> DrGrov, no I will take screenshot I might have to install
<jeremiah__> I have a few questions i would like answered...
<DrGrov> bobweaver: Got it. Thanks.
<bekks> const_antine: nAnd do you use NFS3 or NFS4?
<jeremiah__> involving ubuntu, and mint
<edo89> yes but not all the people in here are official ubuntu support people (i am not for instance... :)
<MonkeyDust> jeremiah__  ubuntu ok, but not mint
<DrGrov> bobweaver: Why that kind of rude answer?
<bekks> jeremiah__: The ubuntu questions may be answered.
<const_antine> bekks, I don't know, how can I find out?
<DrGrov> bobweaver: As I mentioned, I haven't written all too many ISO's in the pst.
<DrGrov> *past
<jeremiah__> Well, what i am wondering, how close is mint to ubuntu?
<bekks> const_antine: By examining your configuration.
<MonkeyDust> edo89  there's also paid support
<bekks> jeremiah__: We have no clue how far they are :)
<jeremiah__> like, can i use ubuntu commands in mint, without any problems?
<edo89> MonkeyDust: i'm poor :)
<DrGrov> "Write image to disc with k3b", ah. That wasn't too hard.
<ratz> Hi erveryone
<jeremiah__> and would i still be able to use ubuntu forums, and not have any issues?
<DrGrov> Thanks bobweaver, bekks, MonkeyDust for the kind help
<OerHeks> edo89, if you select auto updates, looking for them every 24 hours, you have to wait 24 hours to see if it worked, but if you didn't update after installing the system, that is no issue.
<jeremiah__> better question, is there a mint server/forum?
<opalepatrick> anyone have an issue with icons for selected apps not appearing (or is just me?)
<bobweaver> DrGrov, I did not think I was rude!  sometimes a pic is worth a 100s words   http://imagebin.org/238658
<bekks> jeremiah__: Ubuntu does not support Mint, nor there is any form of guarantee that anything from ubuntu will work in mint too.
<opalepatrick> in unity dash*
<jeremiah__> ah.
<DrGrov> bobweaver: Ah, you meant like that.Sorry about that. I was thinking you were mocking the burning as taking a screenshot.
<bekks> !mint | jeremiah__
<ubottu> jeremiah__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jeremiah__> i thought mint came from ubuntu though
<edo89> thank you OerHeks..... can i go private with you for a sec? (just so that i dont get confused with all the msgs)
<Rikplay> HOW can i do update-rc.d from outise the OS as i will not load
<bekks> Which ubuntu do you use?
<MonkeyDust> jeremiah__  we don't know what the mint developpers changed to make it 'mint'
<Tech936> Urgent Anyone Know if/how i can geo locate a local Ip as its accumulating traffic but I cant seem to find it message me with details
<jeremiah__> So, best if i stuck to ubuntu...
<bobweaver> opalepatrick,  you can run   unity --replace and and watch terminal to see why things are not loading ?
<Rikplay> bekks: im sure its 10.4?
<yeats> jeremiah__: or use mint support ;-)
<dr_willis> Kroach: what is gpg -d foo.gpg  supposed to do?
<bekks> Rikplay: There never was a 10.4 - there were 10.04 and 10.10
<OerHeks> edo89, no, i prefer to stay in this channel, so others can help too.
<bekks> Rikplay: Maybe just check using "lsb_release -a"
<jeremiah__> yeats, i am so used to ubuntu, i was hoping they would be compatible so i wouldn't have to learn it again
<jeremiah__> i guess not
<bekks> jeremiah__: Then stick with Ubuntu.
<Rikplay> bekks:  so it was 10.04 cannot access the system hence the question any ideas?
<Kroach> dr_willis:  pop up a seahorse passphrase entry dialog and then decrypt foo.gpg
<jeremiah__> i guess so...
<const_antine> bekks, i see one nfsd4 and a whole bunch of nfsd daemons on my server
<yeats> jeremiah__: depends on what you mean by "compatible", but suit yourself
<bekks> Rikplay: "cannot access the system" means what exactly?
<const_antine> thats not much of an answer really
<const_antine> hmm
<jeremiah__> ubuntu has been anoying me lately...
<edo89> ok then..... could you please explain to me again what you said before... not sure i understood.....
<bekks> const_antine: you still have to configure wether you want to use NFS3 or NFS4.
<jrib> !who | edo89
<ubottu> edo89: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jeremiah__> yeats, i mean as in commands, i would have to learn new ones
<opalepatrick> cheers bobweaver - its a strange one because they load sometimes (usually if they have loaded previously)
<dr_willis> Kroach:  and that file foo.gpg is in the current nautilus directory you used the menu scriot from?
<Rikplay> bekks: ubuntu will not start i need to remove some startup programms fromn outside the OS in my case apache2 webserver
<bobweaver> opalepatrick, what icons or are they random ?
<jeremiah__> one last question
<edo89> ubottu how do i use !tab ?
<ubottu> edo89: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> "will not start" is a bit too generic - what exactly happens?
<bobweaver> !details | opalepatrick  take this lightly plz but
<ubottu> opalepatrick  take this lightly plz but: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gUs_Gus> speak spanish
<jrib> edo89: you can type "jri", and then press tab to complete my name for example.
<jeremiah__> when burning a linux os to a disc, do i burn an image, or the files?
<yeats> jeremiah__: linux is linux, basically across the board, meaning that *most* commands that work on ubuntu would work on another distro - I suggest you run other distros in virtualbox or dual boot to explore before committing
<DJones> !es | gUs_Gus
<ubottu> gUs_Gus: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Rikplay> bekks: the boot stalls at "starting webserver apache2"
<yeats> jeremiah__: image
<bekks> jeremiah__: An image is being burned as image.
<OerHeks> edo89, if you did not update after install, those updates were waiting until you do.
<bobweaver> depends if it is arm or not
<jeremiah__> yeats,  i can dual boot to linux distros?
<edo89> jrib: ok thanks
<Kroach> dr_willis: no it's in another directory
<jeremiah__> mk
<OerHeks> edo89, from now on your updates will install automatic
<yeats> jeremiah__: yes - you should google "multiboot linux"
<stef1a> does anyone know how i could automate the process of 1. disabling my Internet connection at a specific time, 2. not allowing me to enable it, and 3. re-enabling it at a specific time?
<jeremiah__> mk, thanks!
<jeremiah__> i guess i will try that out
<dr_willis> Kroach:  sounds like thats the issue. try using the full path
<opalepatrick> if it happens bobweaver it is any app that i search for and has only happened since 12.10 both as an update and subsequently as a new install
<bobweaver> stef1a, write a sscript ? ifdown and what not
<opalepatrick> if I click where the icon is supposed to be, it launches
<jeremiah__> thanks for the answers,
<jeremiah__> you all have a good day!
<escott> stef1a, the not allowing you to enable it would be harder, but it could be done. cron job that takes the internet down, removes you from sudo group, and then brings the internet back up later and adds you to sudo group
<alexandra> ciao
<alexandra> list!
<edo89> OerHeks: no that is not the case...... for some reason only a part of the security updates install automatically..... this is my case here......
<bobweaver> opalepatrick,  what is   apt-cache policy unity ?   Please pastebin that
<gUs_Gus> GRacias djones
<Kroach> dr_willis: I'm using the full path, and as I said, when executed from the terminal instead of nautilus it works
<dr_willis> alexandra:  ni warez here
<Zael> can anybody recommend a podcast application?
<bobweaver> !it | alexandra
<ubottu> alexandra: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<stef1a> escott: but what if i want to be able to sudo while the Internet is off?
<escott> Kroach, there may be some gnupg specific env variables in your terminal path not in your Xsession path.
<dr_willis> Kroach: i did not see how thatcomnand in a nautilus script  is using the full path.
<OerHeks> edo89, then there was a kenrel update in between, which needed a reboot?
<escott> stef1a, if you could sudo you could bring the internet back up.
<Kroach> dr_willis: my bad, I should've mentioned that
<opalepatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421377/ bobweaver
<bobweaver> Kroach,  gnome-terminal -e  'bash -lc "/path/to/my/script.sh"'
<bobweaver> add it
<edo89> OerHeks:  computer was probably rebooted, shutdown and turned on,  hundreds of times in the past months.......
<opalepatrick> hang on bobweaver
<bobweaver> opalepatrick,  that was not for you
<edo89> OerHeks: auto-update didnt work, or let's say worked partly......
<const_antine> bekks, give me a hint. would it be a server config or a client config?
<bobweaver> opalepatrick,  sorry wrong person that is not apt-cache polict :)
<bekks> const_antine: Both.
<OerHeks> edo89, then i have no clue why automatic update does not work proper.
<opalepatrick> ha
<bobweaver> Kroach,  that way gnome-terminal launchs and runs script
<DrGrov> How would I best do the partioning in 12.04? I got a 32GB SSD drive and a 250GB normal drive. I thought to use the 32GB SSD for only root and something else. Any good advice and how about filesystem?
<bobweaver> Kroach,  kinda a dirty work around but a work around
<EvilDMP> Im trying to put Lubuntu on to my Imac G3 and was wondering which type i should choose as it only has 128 MB of RAM, any ideas?
<bobweaver> !partition | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<escott> !ppc | EvilDMP
<ubottu> EvilDMP: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<stef1a> escott: is there any way to prevent a command from being entered, even if i'm sudo?
<escott> stef1a, not really
<stef1a> or, is there a way to create another group that can do exactly what sudo does, except for certain commands?
<escott> stef1a, yes but its hard to lock down
<DrGrov> bobweaver: So I really do not need more than /, /swp and /home?
<bobweaver> DrGrov,  I am not sure what you are trying to do ?
<dr_willis> EvilDMP: i gave up on getting a decent linux install on my imacdv.  it was just underpowered
<EvilDMP> ubottu: thanks but which version would you reccommend as i have very little RAM.
<jd_68> hey whats goin on?
<ubottu> EvilDMP: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobweaver> DrGrov,  I am also not the best person for partitioning . I am more a c++ QT/qml dude
<edo89> yeps OerHeks you are not the onlye one.... thanks anywasy for listening to me..... ok i will forget about that as it seems nobody has an answer....... so another question.... say you don't do security updates for a long period, say 4 months..... in these 4 months the computer is used regularly every day for common tasks including surfing the internet...... how high is the risk that something bad happened? i mean that s
<DrGrov> bobweaver: I am trying to keep it working well. Does the partioning and file system affect much on performance?
<escott> stef1a, see "man sudoers"
<RickardT> Hi all, I am trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and it stoped midway. When I try again get an error like " Remove paket in bad condition ..  "linux-image-2.6.38-15-generic" it is in ininkonsekvent tillstånd och behöver installeras om, men inget arkiv kan hittas för det. Vill du ta bort detta paket nu för att fortsätta?"
<Kroach> bobweaver: the terminal closes immediately after printing: "/etc/profile.d/rvm.sh: line 67: __rvm_add_to_path: command not found" and "You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key(...)"
<bobweaver> Kroach,  can you pastebin script ?
<DrGrov> bobweaver: I was actually thinking about sorting it up nice in order for maximum performance so to speak. Not sure that it makes any difference.
<Guest43383> hello friends, I am trying to get LLVM up and running.
<Guest43383> has anyone used it?
<DrGrov> Anyone got any good input on partioning and file system choosing? I am eager to make it work as good as possible. I previously only used root, swap and home. Only Ubuntu running.
<bobweaver> DrGrov,  again I am not the best partition dude. But I am sure that others can help
<DrGrov> bobweaver: Thanks for steering me in the right direction again :)
<bobweaver> np DrGrov  wish I could help more
<dr_willis> DrGrov: thats about all i ever need
<Kroach> bobweaver: the script I'm testing now is a one-liner: gpg -d path/to/file.pgp
<edo89> so another question.... say you don't do security updates for a long period, say 4 months..... in these 4 months the computer is used regularly every day for common tasks including surfing the internet...... how high is the risk that something bad happened? i mean that security of the comp was breached? of course i know i cannot get a precise answer to this question.... i will be happy with a rough answer.....
<DrGrov> bobweaver: No worries :)
<escott> DrGrov, there are some ssd specific filesystems, but since the firmware doesn't present the real device im not sure what kind of difference it would make
<Guest43383> I am unable to set environment variable.
<jrib> edo89: depends on your users :)
<jrib> edo89: and the vulnerabilities...
<DrGrov> dr_willis: I always put root as primary. How about home, that is primary or logical?
<dr_willis> edo89:  just one user? rather low. on a college with 1000+ users. perghaps high
<DrGrov> escott: Ah, then it makes no difference apparently at all which one I choose. I was interested in using XFS instead of EXT3.
<dr_willis> DrGrov:  disent matter. i use all primaris
<hari_> will u advise about internet download manager programme
<escott> DrGrov, any COW fs will have some kind of SSD specific mode, but the firmware COWs everything anyways so...
<edo89> jrib: say user is like the common user (just uses internet for email, read the news, things like that...)
<i3luefire> http://pastebin.com/EEMDhFzh why does an upgrade want to remove my kernel?
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Okay, primary it is. Thanks. Do you know any difference between EXT3 and XFS in terms of speed? I have enough hardware to play 1080p but it stutters from time to time. Could the file system choice be of significant matter?
<grkblood> does anyone know why youtube buffers a lot on my ubuntu laptop but not my win7 laptop. its not a connection issue and hardware wise the ubuntu laptop is much better.
<hari_> internet download manager programme........
<jd_68> what irc client are you all using?
<i3luefire> xchat
<edo89> jrib: is there a way i can check if anything of that sort happened?
<DJones> !best | jd_68 You're probably better asking that in #ubuntu-bots to see what the best application for any given purpose is,
<ubottu> jd_68 You're probably better asking that in #ubuntu-bots to see what the best application for any given purpose is,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DrGrov> escott: Ok. Then I just keep it like it is.
<MarderIII> irssi
<jrib> edo89: read the changelogs for the security updates you have. See if anything is relevant to your setup.  There are some programs you can run to search for rootkits, see: rkhunter
<King1534> HELP NEEDED ASAP GUYS
<MonkeyDust> caps
<DJones> !ask | King1534
<ubottu> King1534: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bobweaver> Kroach,  this is what I would do . first like We all said before put set x  for debugging , make you one line command into a var         decript=$(one liner)    then make a if statement to see if there is errors so if there is a error it ptints to screen maybe with notify-send
<King1534> sorry ubottu..but no one's been replying?
<bekks> !bot | King1534
<ubottu> King1534: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MonkeyDust> King1534  as soon as someone has the answer, they will try to help
<Kroach> bobweaver: I already tried printing the output with notify-send, it's empty
<DJones> King1534: Doesn't appear that you've actually asked a question yet apart from "HELP NEEDED ASAP GUYS"
<hari_> will answer anybody about internet dowload manager
<King1534> *DJones: I am trying to install LLVM framework to build a compiler. In one of the step it need to set up an enviroment variable..the export command
<KScorp> s
<bobweaver> Kroach,  wait you have to enter in pass for this ?
<King1534> Sorry I am slow on typing
<bekks> King1534: And whats your actuall question?
<edo89> jrib: say after checking what you said and running rkhunter everything seems ok...... can i stop worrying about it? or am i still better off reinstalling my whole system?
<bobweaver> Kroach,  you are using "sleep" to make sure that script does not exit right away
<hari_> internet download manager for ubuntu?
<King1534> how to do this:when I run the export command:
<King1534> sorry: How to do this:to add the install/bin path to your ~/.bashrc file.
<King1534>      export PATH=${LLVM_HOME}/install/bin:$PATH
<bobweaver> Kroach,  again I said that you should be making a if statement so if fail then notify-send"this is failing "
<jrib> edo89: you're probably fine unless you run random things from the internet.  Again, you'd have to check what the security updates actually were
<bekks> King1534: Open a texteditor, add that line to your ~/.bashrc and save the file.
<King1534> I don't know how to edit the .bashrc file
<escott> King1534, still not sure what the question is
<King1534> where is the file located
<escott> King1534, with a text editor
<bobweaver> Kroach,  for somereason I have the felling that you are not doing any of that
<MonkeyDust> King1534  nano .bashrc
<MarderIII> hari_: don't know about a download manager for ubuntu, but you could look at CLI app "wget"
<escott> King1534, in $HOME
<King1534> so this command has opened a file: nano .bashrc
<King1534> is it the correct file?
<edo89> jrib: ok thanks, feel better.... does 4 months sound like way too much time to go without updates?
<escott> King1534, if you were in $HOME at the time yes. nano ~/.bashrc would be the correct if you werent
<bekks> King1534: Exit that editor and run: nano ~/.bashrc
<MonkeyDust> King1534  rather: nano ~/.bashrc
<const_antine> bekks, i've managed to fix the shared dir issue by restarting the nfs server daemon
<jrib> edo89: well it's nicer to just click ok when update-manager tells you about updates
<const_antine> now i find that rw key for shared dir is not enough to allow for adding/removing files
<EvilDMP> Which version of lubuntu should i install on my IMac G3 it only has 128 MB of RAM.
<tagabag> ahh hello worm
<King1534> ok great..thanks guys..and I should just paste this line write?export PATH=${LLVM_HOME}/install/bin:$PATH ||and pres :wq?
<bekks> King1534: nano is not vi, so :wq will not work in nano.
<King1534> then what will work?
<jd_68> what irc client are you all using
<bekks> King1534: Take a look at the both lines at the bootom of your display, when running nano.
<Kroach> bobweaver: your feeling is correct, I didn't do any of that, I know it's failing because it doesn't work, the exit status of gpg command is 2, how does one use sleep to make sure that script does not exit right away?
<edo89> jrib: thanks :) bye
<bekks> jd_68: How is that a support question? :)
<King1534> *bekks: meaning what lines? and what should I look for?
<bobweaver> Kroach,  example : gpg -d path/to/file.pgp
<bobweaver> woops
<Dreaman> jd_68 xchat :)
<MonkeyDust> King1534  are you a developper?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> hi guys
<bobweaver> Kroach,  sorry about that, example :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421426/
<King1534> MonkeyDust: New to this field
<bekks> King1534: run: nano ~/.bashrc and you will see two lines at the bottom of your display.
<MarderIII> Dreaman: is it me or is jd_68 repeating that question?
<RickardT> I am trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and it stoped midway. When I try again get an error like " Remove paket in bad condition ..  "linux-image-2.6.38-15-generic" in inconsistent state. Ubuntu offers help but fails in removing it. And I am stranded. Where could I get more informtaion?
<neuron> bekks: are you there?
<EvilDMP> Does anyone know which version of lubuntu I should install on my IMac G3 it only has 128 MB of RAM
<King1534> : It displays Gethelp write out and stuff..is that what you are refering to?
<Eagleman> Error starting domain: unsupported configuration: spicevmc not supported in this QEMU binary
<Eagleman> How can i get a higher version of qemu?
<Kroach> bobweaver: I get the output "seems to work"
<bekks> King1534: Yes. And it shows you the key combos for the displayed items.
<bobweaver> Kroach,  but if you are using which I think this is what ight be going on here. gpg to decript fies jyou are going to need alot more then just that.  Like you could just make a easy UI with zenity or something like that
<const_antine> nevermind
<const_antine> i know why
<const_antine> file permissions
<bobweaver> Kroach,  then the the ifstatement works ad so does command you are going to have to look more at the command that you are using
<neuron> bekks: thanks mate. I configured DHCP manually and now internet is working
<MarderIII> Eagleman: download source compile, and make own package with for example "installwatch"
<neuron> configured eth0
<bobweaver> Kroach,  plz tell us in detail what it is that you are trying to do
<King1534> oh great to ^o will write out equivalent to save write?
<bobweaver> Kroach,  can not give advice If I have no clue what end goal is
<bobweaver> :)
<MonkeyDust> RickardT  it may be because 11.04 is too old (eol), faster, easier and cleaner would be to fresh install
<Eagleman> are trere easier methods?
<MarderIII> Eagleman: and oh.. remove old package of course
<neuron> I have a question for ubuntu 12.04 as I am using it, I find it sometimes slow, whenever I run my java programs where is use jetty or tomcat server, load average goes high
<King1534> :I am still in the editor: it doesnt save the file: Which option should I use?
<MarderIII> Eagleman: You could install it directly after compiling, but that messes up your installation
<neuron> it is an core2duo, 7200rpm, 2gb ddr2
<thinkinbee> how can i start working on bug tracking for ubuntu or other linux flavours
<thinkinbee> >
<bobweaver> thinkinbee,  like fixing bugs ?
<thinkinbee> yes bobweaver
<RickardT> Shure makes reson to fresh install. But have made work that I rather not do again.  What is this "linux-image-2.6.38-15-generic"? is it part of core?
<bobweaver> thinkinbee,  yoou know abou Harvest.ubuntu.com  ?
<King1534>  bekk:I am still in the editor: it doesnt save the file: Which option should I use?
<bekks> King1534: The one called "^O Write Out".
<thinkinbee> bobweaver nope pal i just entered the ubuntu world
<MarderIII> Eagleman: Oops..should be program checkinstall _AND_ installwatch to make a package
<bobweaver> thinkinbee,  what kinda bugs do you want to work on ?  like what are you skills ?
<Kroach> bobweaver: this is the main script http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421442/
<King1534>  bekk: Its lame of me asking but should I write :^O write out + Enter?
<bekks> King1534: No. You should press ctrl and o
<dr_willis> King1534:  thats  ctrl uppercase O
<Kroach> bobweaver: what I want to do is to read username and password from a gpg-encrypted file instead storing them inside the script
<King1534>  bekk dr_willis: Thanks guys
<thinkinbee> bobweaver i am just a average guy you can say with little knowledege in c , c++ and bash
<dr_willis> nano needs to be replaced with sonthibg more dos-editorvlike with menus
<King1534> I will try building
<bobweaver> thinkinbee,  there are bugs tagged as bitsized sometimes
<const_antine> Can anyone recommend a copy tool for large volume data? with progress tracking
<thinkinbee> bobweaver i will see . am i supposed to visit harvest.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> thinkinbee:  check out the 1000 papercuts project also. they fix little bugs. ;-)
<thinkinbee> >
<MarderIII> dr_willis: whats wrong with vi(m)? <tong in cheek>
<bobweaver> thinkinbee,  and what dr_willis said is also good there is also the Ubuntu packaging guide tha you might like to read
<thinkinbee> sure dr_willis and bobweaver i will look up to your advice
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do u setting up gammamoo server in linux
<dr_willis> !find gammamoo
<ubottu> Package/file gammamoo does not exist in quantal
<bobweaver> thinkinbee,  here is packaging guide http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<bobweaver> thinkinbee,  thanks ! you are awesome
<thinkinbee> bobweaver you too are awesome man :-)
<_Tristan> Can anybody suggest a document editor that isn't ugly?
<bobweaver> Kroach,  I am afraid that I can not help with that bash script sorry some one else will though maybe try in #bash ?
<foggalong> _Tristan, what sort of editor you looking for?
<dr_willis> i prefer functional over looks..
<bobweaver> _Tristan,  add plugin's to gedit ?
<foggalong> _Tristan A MS Word style thing or for editing code?
<bobweaver> _Tristan,  editor or IDE ?
<thinkinbee> _Tristan why not xemacs or gedit ?
<Kroach> bobweaver: ok, thanks
<_Tristan> libreoffice without the windows 98 ui, or abiword without the left-aligned page at 100% zoom
<dr_willis> geany. abiword. lyx
<MonkeyDust> _Tristan  to edit what kind of files?
<_Tristan> office document editor
<Lord_Iron> Need help! Everytime I install ubuntu on a cd it installs, then asks me to take out the installation media, it restarts the computor and its not loaded, do I need to burn another disc and try again or what? PLease help!
<bobweaver> !md5sum | Lord_Iron  you have checked the....
<ubottu> Lord_Iron  you have checked the....: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MonkeyDust> _Tristan  there's gnome-office, star-office, maybe more
<Lord_Iron> Good idea
<dr_willis> Lord_Iron:  or its just the grub menu having issues
<foggalong> _Tristan Right. Yeah, the interfaces aren't usually beautiful. It's just something that tends to come with free software (Generally, not a a rule)
<thinkinbee> Lord_Iron check for the MD5sum
<irishmac1022> hi, i just installed ubuntu livebootable onto my flash drive and i used Unetbootin, i ran it and i get a wireless unavailable when i try to connect to wifi, what do I do?
<Lord_Iron> k.
<_Tristan> foggalong: yeah, I know, I'm just hoping there's something that won't make my eyes bleed
<Raion> Maybe your wireless needs a driver...
<Raion> Better to go with ethernet while installing...
<irishmac1022> i am not able to do ethernet
<foggalong> _Tristan: Haha, yeah I got ya. Libre Office is the nicest I've been able to find. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful there.
<escott> MonkeyDust, star-office.... is this the tour of historic office projects
<dr_willis> this is when a cheap ubuntu compatiable wifi dongle is handy.
<_Tristan> I just don't get why it looks so... redmond.
<_Tristan> Why not just use native ui components like a civilized suite?
<Raion> Hmmm... Then I suggest install without Internet and then get a driver from other pc for your wifi card and then install it on your ubuntu....
<irishmac1022> i am currently on a netbook
<escott> _Tristan, that is common for cross platform projects
<_Tristan> I know, but I still want to rant about it
<dr_willis> my netbooks wifi have worked.. perhaps the switch is just off.
<dr_willis> bbl
<Raion> Hmmm... Did u try the live bootable usb?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do u setting up GammaMOO 1.8.3 RC4 server in linux
<irishmac1022> i did do the live bootable
<irishmac1022> Raion: ^
<Raion> I see, and from the live environment you are unable to connect to wifi...?
<irishmac1022> no i am not
<irishmac1022> i used Unetbootin and chose try ubuntu without installins
<Raion> Hmmm... Perhaps your wifi is off from the hardware...
<Raion> I see...
<irishmac1022> what shall i do?
<MarderIII> irishmac1022: unetbootin sometimes causes the live iso's to work incorrectly, had the same experience with puppy linux
<blondielegs> hey fudge are you here?
<foggalong> _Tristan: In the end I guess I've just got used to it looking a little outdated. Have you tried looking for a theme plugin?
<blondielegs> can i message you
<blondielegs> i gotta question
<_Tristan> foggalong: themes, eh?
<MarderIII> irishmac1022: installed puppy to usb from live cd and everything worked ok. Just a thought...
<Guest93711> Hey does anyone know how to get  monochromatic themes ?
<irishmac1022> MarderIII: my netbook has no cd drive
<Raion> Don't use unetbootin, make a live usb and then try, that gives the proper results...
<Guest93711> Anyone ?
<foggalong> _Tristan: It might be worth a look. I don't even know if they exist, but most Linux things can be pulled apart and neatened up a little bit
<irishmac1022> how do i do the live usb method
<irishmac1022> ?
<Raion> Wait a second...
<MonkeyDust> !themes > Guest93711
<ubottu> Guest93711, please see my private message
<MarderIII> irishmac1022: then your out of luck. find a usb-cdrom or try another live-cd with unetbootin
<Catbuntu> ohai
<locojay> hi anyone running ubuntu hvm?
<locojay> via xen
<irocksu> exit
<irishmac1022> MarderIII: Raion is helping
<MarderIII> irishmac1022: ok. succes!
<locojay> i have an intel 3000 but only get a 1024*768 resolution
<irishmac1022> MarderIII: he is finding me a different live usb method
<darkhalo117> Does ubuntu come with a diagnostic tool for HDD's?
<Raion> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows for making live usb...
<DJones> darkhalo117: smartmontools
<darkhalo117> Thanks
<irishmac1022> Raion: thank you!
<darkhalo117> That should work with my raid configuration right?
<_Tristan> suite jesus. libreoffice writer alone looks awful, but when I installed the suite it looked good again.
<DJones> darkhalo117: For more info, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Link9001> So any chromatic themes ?
<darkhalo117> Again thnx
<escott> darkhalo117, unless your hardware doesnt report smart data
<IdleOne> !themes | Link9001  have a look for yourself
<ubottu> Link9001  have a look for yourself: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<blondielegs> is there anyone here who can help me fix my computer. its stating that there is a error with the Ubuntu 12.04 and its reporting a crash
<blondielegs> if anyone can help can you please send me a private message
<foggalong> _Tristan: Any luck?
<DJones> blondielegs: You'll bet better off giving details of your problem in the channel, if you speak to one person in private, if they go off line, you'll be left with no reply, plus in channel helps other people learn as well
<blondielegs> when i start my computer it says mem timing table lenth unknown
<blondielegs> does that mean anything to anyone
<MonkeyDust> blondielegs  is that before or after the grub menu?
<blondielegs> after
<KI4RO> .
<escott> blondielegs, it means the kernel doesn't know how long the mem timing table is
<blondielegs> what is a mem timing table
<blondielegs> how do i fix it
<escott> blondielegs, it means your bios is in some way broken. the kernel should pick a conservative timing (presumably the first entry)
<Dandylion> hi all, can you give some examples on how much space you assign to the main Ubuntu partition to make room for a couple of years updates, etc.? What is a good ("enough"...) size?
<blondielegs> ok how do i fix it
<Dandylion> (for Ubuntu 12.04)
<blondielegs> and how bad is it
<diosdelanet> Alguien me puede ayudar
<MonkeyDust> blondielegs  i read here, it may be due to overclocking
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rk> hdmi sound does not work in my hp pavilion laptop with ubuntu 12.04. Can anybody help me?
<escott> blondielegs, you could look for a bios update from your manufacturer, but as long as the system works its not a problem. you may not be getting the best performance but otherwise if it works it works
<blondielegs> i do not know much on how my computer works. what is overclocking
<blondielegs> oh ok
<blondielegs> cool thank you
<darkhalo117> If I get "error setting up gfxboot" and I get a bunch of numbers with "error 2" on a live boot, what does that mean?
<darkhalo117> Besides the graphics aren't loading properly
<irishmac1022> Raion: so, after ive installed it onto my flash drive using pen drive, what option will i choose when i boot it?
<DJones> escott: blondielegs Just looking at that "mem timing table" error, most hits seem to relate to the nouveau driver, don't know if that helps, its not something I've come across
<Mensch-Maschine> Hi, eveyone
<hashiish> http://jungletrain.net/128kbps.m3u
<hashiish> Hi
<diosdelanet> Nesecito ayuda en algo me podrian ayudar ho dar informacion?
<escott> !es | diosdelanet
<ubottu> diosdelanet: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421520/ this is aplay -l output... i have selected hdmi in sound configuration window but i only achieve sound stop playing from speakers and no sound from hdmi :S
<Mensch-Maschine> Might not be ubuntu-related, but "PXE-E01: PCI Vendor and Device ID do not match" at boot, is that likey to mean “dead ethernet controller" ?
<diosdelanet> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<blondielegs> escott: the manufacturer of my computer or ubuntu?
<escott> blondielegs, the hardware
<blondielegs> which piece of hardware
<escott> blondielegs, as DJones pointed out there are multiple pieces of hardware which might have timing tables. without more context from dmesg its hard to say what hardware is confusing what software component
<blondielegs> oh
<blondielegs> yesterdaY
<blondielegs> MY graphics card freaked
<blondielegs> out
<blondielegs> cause i was trying to update the drivers and then it went into low graphics mode and was stuck
<blondielegs> fudge helped me fix it
<blondielegs> i can see my desktop now
<MonkeyDust> blondielegs  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<irishmac1022> bye all, wish me luck, tried a new live boot usb method. Hopefully i will see in the Ubuntu universe next time
<const_antine> Is it possible to set shared NFS directory to adopt mounting user's UID and GID?
<escott> const_antine, you can supply a mapping table to the nfs mount
<const_antine> mapping table?
<const_antine> is that a list of directories?
<blondielegs> sorry whats getting a headache? the message server here
<t4nk584> anyone have any experience with loading a drobo share via fstab?
<escott> const_antine, /etc/nfs.map evidently
<yeats> !enter | blondielegs
<ubottu> blondielegs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yeats> blondielegs: ^^that's what MonkeyDust meant, I believe
<blondielegs> sorry im knew didnt mean to upset you guys
<blondielegs> thanks for your help
<escott> t4nk584, i imagine its not any different than any other kind of share. you just have to pick your protocol and go from there. drobo should support a lot of protocols
<escott> const_antine, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/exports.5.html see the section on   User ID Mapping
<Eagleman> Error starting domain: unsupported configuration: spicevmc not supported in this QEMU binary   How do i compile QEMU myself and what should i look out for?
<ikonia> you really don't want to do that
<ikonia> compiling qemu is not a trivial thing, especially to get it laid out/intergrated with the ubuntu setup
<_Tristan> foggalong: yes, I just had to install the libreoffice suite instead of just the writer. Apparently the suite has the proper theming stuff in it.
<const_antine> ohh
<const_antine> ty escott man file doesnt have that
<Eagleman> SO what should i do ..
<escott> const_antine, that is hardy so see if there is a precise version of that, but i can't imagine nfs has changed that much
<ikonia> Eagleman: what do you actually want to do ?
<yeats> Eagleman: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/spice
<escott> Eagleman, isn't spice a redhat product? you might try fedora
<Eagleman> I want to be able to change my resolution in my windows guest OS to 1920x1200
<foggalong> _Tristan: Ah right. Problem solved then.
<ikonia> Eagleman: what is the limiting factor stopping you ?
<_Tristan> yeah :)
<Eagleman> well vga std isnt working, and i've heard i can get it to work with qxl and spice
<ikonia> I'd do more research than that
<yeats> Eagleman: you might do better with VirtualBox for desktop virtualization (just my opinion) - virtualbox + guest additions will do what you want
<Eagleman> i switched over from virtualbox to kvm
<Eagleman> becuase i once tried to move a virtual machineto another location on my harddisk, and then the trouble began
<ikonia> I'm running a windows XP guest in KVM at 1600x800
<ikonia> it's only limited by the resolution of my laptop display
<Eagleman> Well how did you do it :P?
<ikonia> it was an available option
<Eagleman> I am using virt-manager with x11 on windows to manage VM's but the resolution is bothering me
<ikonia> hang on
<Eagleman> ok, thanks
<ikonia> virt-manager on windows....
<ikonia> is windows the guest or the host
<ikonia> (I know that sounds stupid)
<Eagleman> my ubuntu server is the host
<Eagleman> and on the host there are guests
<ikonia> right, so which resolution do you want to change
<ikonia> the windows machine you are using to manage, or the guest's
<Eagleman> Of my windows 8 machine
<Eagleman> the guest orcourse :P
<ikonia> so why are you telling me about using virmanager on x11 on a windows desktop ?
<Eagleman> I am not here to ask on how to change my resolution on my main pc
<ikonia> does that have some relevence ?
<Eagleman> Becuase thats how i manage the guest OS's on my host ( ubuntu server )
<ikonia> doest that have anything to do with the issue ?
<ikonia> "does"
<Eagleman> yes it does
<escott> ikonia, i think he just means his main client that he interacts through is windows. and that spice server runs on windows
<Eagleman> becuase i use virt-manager to manage the machines, so if i want to change settings i have to change it there
<Sheikhmak> hey guys this is a bit silly, but i can't seem to find a way to do it. when I use gnome-screenshot in the command, it auto saves the file, I don't want that, anyone knows how to do that?
<davidokner> Hi
<ikonia> Eagleman: that doesn't make sense
<davidokner> I've been thinking that Ubuntu should try to become a gaming platform.
<escott> Sheikhmak, gnome-screenshot --help
<davidokner> Because gaming on Windows/Mac sucks
<angelpossum> hey its me
<ikonia> davidokner: ok, thanks for your thoughts,
<Sheikhmak> tried that lol. escott either i don't understand the options, or its simply not there
<ikonia> Eagleman: what display setup are you using
<escott> davidokner, a bit late to come to that conclusion, and its off-topic
<angelpossum> opps wrong ckannel
<DJones> davidokner: Probably better for discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eagleman> vga
<ikonia> escott: what's being used to render / draw the display
<davidokner> Oh, Support Channel?
<escott> Sheikhmak, if you just run "gnome-screenshot --help" in the command line it will print out the options including "-f" to save to a file
<ikonia> escott: sorry that was for Eagleman
<escott> ikonia, no problem... im almost as confused as you
<yeats> davidokner: you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<escott> Eagleman, are you doing any kind of vga_passthrough here?
<davidokner> ok. I tried to install Ubuntu on my 27 inch 2010 iMac btw, and it wouldn't get passed spinning logo or whatever.
<ikonia> davidokner: that's not really anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> davidokner: so not really appropriate for this channel
<Sheikhmak> escott, not what i need lol. ahhaa, I want it to launch the window, not -i but the window you'd get natively when you press screenshot button in ubuntu
<davidokner> ikonia: It sounds like Ubuntu doesn't support my computer.
<dr_willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ikonia> davidokner: you're not using ubuntu, you said you're trying to install windows
<Eagleman> ikonia and escott maybe this makes sense:  http://imagebin.org/238666
<ikonia> davidokner: oops, sorry, I totally miss-read that
<davidokner> konia: No, I said ubuntu, yeah
<ikonia> davidokner: you are installing ubuntu, my apologies
<mcgrete> Hello.  I am having trouble with authentication using freenx and nx client.  Tried many different methods/posts on web.  Using custom key, not using standard port22; appear able to connect, but kicked off?  Any help?  Here is the NX Client details of the failure.
<mcgrete> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 7983
<mcgrete> NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command
<mcgrete> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
<mcgrete> NX> 285 Setting the preferred NX options
<FloodBot1> mcgrete: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcgrete> NX> 200 Connected to address: myipaddress on port: myport#
<davidokner> ikonia: Yeah, but its ok, I don't want to try to install it right now.
<ikonia> ok
<Catbuntu> Which video editor do you recommend me for creating amateur Youtube videos?
<escott> Sheikhmak, i dont follow what you want
<mcgrete> Checking to see if I am unmuted now; sorry for the 'flood', unintentional...
<Sheikhmak> escott, i'm on lubuntu, when you on ubuntu  and you press screenshot on your keyboard, you get a little window that asks you where to save the screenshot. I'm trying to do the same in lubuntu using gnome-screenshot.
<escott> Sheikhmak, doesn't seem you can set the filename in that interactive prompt if that is what you want
<Justin_jtb7rmv> unrealircd tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label' option
<Justin_jtb7rmv> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<espkun> How do i add this PPA to ubuntu software center? https://launchpad.net/~andrikos/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=quantal
<espkun> i need the xorg files and fgrlx drivers, from the PPA for 12.10
<Sheikhmak> yeah my best shot is to use -i, after i take screenshot I can save.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> i need helping
<ikonia> Justin_jtb7rmv: what command are you running
<Justin_jtb7rmv> unrealircd
<Zeelot> does anyone here know how to change the icon a usb drive shows up with? I plugged in a device and it had an icon but then I formatted it and lost it… I have the ico file but don't know how to tell ubuntu to use it
<maslanov> hi
<escott> Sheikhmak, you can probably specify -i and -f if you wat
<Zeelot> windows uses the autorun.inf file for this but that doesn't seem to do anything here
<mcgrete> Zeelot: have you tried right clicking and selecting properties, then icon on left of window shows current icon, click it and select new icon
<mcgrete> Zeelot: are you using windows?
<Zeelot> no
<Zeelot> mcgrete: I was looking for how the drive did it internally
<Sheikhmak> for the mac ubuntu users, any of you ever tried to format entire disk to use only ubuntu?
<Zeelot> since it came with an icon on the first try
<Zeelot> mcgrete: the properties thing didn't work
<mcgrete> Zeelot: sorry, no suggestions
<Zeelot> alright thanks anyway
<Justin_jtb7rmv> i want runing unrealircd in linux
<dr_willis> so whats stopping you Justin_jtb7rmv
<DrGrov> Now I seriously wondering.
<DrGrov> My DVD burner is saying "Multi Recorder". Can I then burn DVD+R and DVD-R? I am not too sure.
<dr_willis> how old is the drive DrGrov
<dr_willis> id think it should do both unless its reral old
<Justin_jtb7rmv> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label' option Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<maslanov> hi
<Si2100> Hi
<DrGrov> dr_willis: I am not too sure. I am trying to figure out from where in Ubuntu I can check the actual name of the LG DVD burner. It says Super Multi on one sind. The other side is says DVD Multi Recorder.
<maslanov> everybody is here?
<dr_willis> Justin_jtb7rmv:  what are you doing exazctly
<maslanov> i am in wc
<dr_willis> DrGrov:  'actual name' ? meaning what?
<irishmac1022> maslanov: TMI
<DrGrov> dr_willis: The product name that LG gave it. Perhaps it is visible within Ubuntu as well somehow?
<Si2100> yeah !
<psiklops> Hi. I wish to share a UMTS (USB-Modem) internet connection with my built in Ethernet (eth0) so i can share to an other Machine.
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (quantal), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<psiklops> Where can i find Documentation on this this ?
<dr_willis> try hwinfo tool  perhaps  DrGrov
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Justin_jtb7rmv> tar zxcf filenanes.tar.gz
<DrGrov> dr_willis: The issue I have is that this is the only machine I have :( But it is good. Hwinfo is what I meant. Just downloading it now to verify what the LG DVD station is called. Got a Samsung similar one that says Multi Recorder as well.
<Rustyblade> Hey guys I am using Ubuntu 12.10 and I am trying to remove Wine 1.4 using synaptic because it is a broken package, but doesn't let me. Screenshot: http://imagebin.org/238670
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Shouldn't it be so that the DVD burner refuses the DVD if it is wrong?
<Rustyblade> So can anyone help me?
<Si2100> have you tired from termina l?
<Rustyblade> yes
<dr_willis> i would think the cdrecord tools or other tools would give an error      message
<Si2100> what it sya ?
<Rustyblade> The reason I am doing this is to install wine
<Si2100> try downloading from thier site ?
<dr_willis> try installing it via apt-get and report any error messages
<Si2100> or apt-fast =)
<Justin_jtb7rmv> dr_willis tar zxcf filenanes.tar.gz
<Rustyblade> I do "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Si2100> yeah
<Rustyblade> And it says 0 to remove 0 to bla bla bla
<Rustyblade> That mean it THINKS nothing is broken
<DrGrov> dr_willis: The problem I am facing now then includes what is the most reliable DVD burning software since I only have one DVD?
<Rustyblade> I disabled the Main Wine HQ repo
<Rustyblade> Like it told to
<Si2100> erm..
<rushboy> hello can anyone help me out with this query i have : how do i search for a particular .src file in github thry ough my terminal in ubuntu ?any example would do . thanks in advance :)
<dr_willis> Justin_jtb7rmv:  c = create. x = extract  i think you are using opposite options
<Rustyblade> But why can't I remove the package from synaptic
<dr_willis> !info unp | Justin_jtb7rmv
<ubottu> Justin_jtb7rmv: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<Si2100> youy should be able t from termianl
<Rustyblade> It doesn't work...
<dr_willis> Justin_jtb7rmv:  unp foo.tgz
<Si2100> Rustyblade, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070771
<BluesKaj> Si2100, apt-fast is ok for upgrading packages , just noting that don't try major upgrades to the desktop versions because it's failed and really screwed up my system sources
<Rustyblade> I also went to Edit>Fix Broken Packages and I get this
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Got it :) Device: "DVDRAM GSA-H12L"
<Arash> hello
<Rustyblade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421638/
<Arash> hello
<BluesKaj> Si2100, and it isn't real fast anyway :)
<Arash> how can I kill my firefox process ?
<clausen> is there anything like sshfs that can access remote block devices?
<dr_willis> Arash:  killall firefox
<Si2100> BlueEagle, Lies it say its faster =P
<Arash> thanks doc
<Aaron123> Hey guys! I dual boot windows & Ubuntu, However after reinstalling windows, I no longer have the option to choose OS during boot. Is there a way to fix this inside windows ?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> dr_willis i am talking you on open window
<Rustyblade> Si2100: I tried it using Synaptic I get this IN Synaptic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421638/
<DJones> !grub | Aaron123
<ubottu> Aaron123: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> 1fixgrub
<dr_willis> ;
<DrGrov> dr_willis: This is the one. http://reviews.cnet.com/dvd-drives/lg-gsa-h12l-super/4505-3212_7-34936090.html
<Aaron123> thanks ubottu
<Si2100> Rustyblade, you might have done this but: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Should that not work as well with DVD-R ?
<shPikachu> hi ppl
 * Justin_jtb7rmv {{{{huggles}}}} dr_willis
<shPikachu> i want to do autologin and to start directly into fluxbox in ubuntu
<shPikachu> i already disabled lightdm
<shPikachu> but i dont know what to do next
<Si2100> shPikachu, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/startfluxbox.1.html
<erpo> shPikachu: lightdm might have a feature that lets you log in automatically.
<Si2100> enjoy
<Rustyblade> Sigh* doesn't work...
<kelvinella> what is the best way to convert eps files to png or gif without much lost of image quality in ubuntu?
<Si2100> Rustyblade, Dunno what to do then... am out of ideas
<shPikachu> Si2100 : thanks
<Boreeas> I added a directory to the path in my .bashrc file, but it appears that the executables in that directory aren't found by bash
<Si2100> shPikachu, its cool
<Justin_jtb7rmv> dr_willis i am talking you on open window
<erpo> kelvinella: A lot of files or just one or two?
<Boreeas> How do I refresh the path-cache, if it exists?
<erpo> Boreeas: Did you log out and back in?
<Boreeas> erpo: No, just executed bash again
<dr_willis> Justin_jtb7rmv: theres no need to be pm-ing me.
<erpo> Boreeas: I'm not 100% sure bash reads .bashrc every time it's invoked. I think it might be just when you log in.
<dr_willis> Justin_jtb7rmv:  you are not using the right options.
<Rustyblade> Here is what I tried, Went to Synaptic>Searched Wine>Right Clicked Wine1.4>Mark For Installation>Edit>Fix Broken Packages>I get this
<dr_willis> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Rustyblade> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Rustyblade> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Rustyblade> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<Rustyblade> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Rustyblade> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<Boreeas> erpo: Alright, I'll relog then, thanks
<Si2100> Cya later guys
<dr_willis> Rustyblade:  tried a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<erpo> Boreeas: If that doesn't work, pastebin your .bashrc.
<Mensch-Maschine> Another question, definitely system related this time. On 10.04, no X, my caps lock light doesn’t work. It stops working during boot and remains lit or unlit depending on what was it states at that point. Any idea?
<Rustyblade> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<anepanal1ptos> howdy, how do i change the metric in a dhcp-obtained default gw?
<Rustyblade> dr_willis: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<thomasd> hay does Ionice also change network schedueling priority?
<kelvinella> erpo, 12 eps files
<dr_willis> my apt fu skills are all used up then Rustyblade
<Rustyblade> .....
<erpo> anepanal1ptos: The command that can do that is called "ip". I don't know how to use that command, but you might start reading the man page.
<Rustyblade> Thx for the umm.. help I guess?
<kelvinella> erpo, i know i can open one file at a time in gimp and convert them to png, but is there a terminal way to convert them with commands?
<anepanal1ptos> erpo: that works. i was tring to use route
<kelvinella> erpo, without much lost in image quality?
<dr_willis> Rustyblade:  askubuntu.com may have some suggestions
<kelvinella> erpo, i dont know why i cant insert some eps files in word2007?
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  imagemagick perhaps
<erpo> kelvinella: Install imagemagick and use the convert command: convert input.eps output.png.
<kelvinella> erpo, the eps files i created with xfig can be inserted into word 2007 but some eps files i created with other program i can not
<erpo> kelvinella: I found that solution by googling for: linux convert eps command line and then choosing the first link.
<bat21> How come I get an error using Firestarter with Ubuntu 12.10 about not having access to the system logs... ? I was started with sudo ? Anyone, thanks in advance.
<root> how are you
<thomasd> hay does Ionice also change network schedueling priority?
<disharmonic> gn
<erpo> root: I recommend not using IRC as root. \
<erpo> thomasd: I don't think so. What are you trying to do?
<Guest24591> you can help me plz???
<kelvinella> erpo, i also found that in google i just want some more expert advices
<erpo> kelvinella: It looks like the best solution to me.
<erpo> Guest24591: If you need help, it's OK to just ask your question.
<irishmac1022> do you think i should install ubuntu alongside my Windows 7?
<erpo> irishmac1022: As opposed to not installing ubuntu at all? As opposed to installing it in a virtual machine?
<irishmac1022> not installing at all?
<thomasd> erpo: i have applications that require a small amount of bandwith reliably (minecraft) and other ones that require large amounts but not so reliably (youtube) is there someway i can keep youtube from choking out minecraft?
<erpo> thomasd: Yes. Linux has a facility called "traffic control" that will allow you to do exactly that.
<erpo> thomasd: The generic terms for what you want to do is called "quality of service", which is what it's called outside of the Linux world.
<thomasd> erpo: tyvm. I write web-pages i should be more informed with the mechanics of how they git to the client :P.
<erpo> *term
<erpo> irishmac1022: If you're curious about ubuntu, just put the CD in the drive and boot off of it. You can play around with it without actually changing your computer. When you're done, just reboot and take the disc out and you'll have your computer back the way it was.
<erpo> thomasd: Personally, I'm glad I don't have to know every little thing about computers to make them work.
<irishmac1022> erpo: my netbook has no cd drive, but i am using a live usb to do it
<erpo> irishmac1022: In that case, you can boot off of the live USB until you figure out whether you want to install it or not.
<ftruzzi> Hi, anyone knows how I can listen to the stereo line input?
<zoite_> with your ears usually
<ftruzzi> zoite_, >.> found in alsamixer the control
<erpo> ftruzzi: Which version of Ubuntu and which desktop environment?
<ftruzzi> sorry
<irishmac1022> erpo: im just wondering the pros of having it installed
<bat21> How come I get an error using Firestarter with Ubuntu 12.10 about not having access to the system logs... ? I was started with sudo ? Anyone, thanks in advance.
<reza> ali.oghabi3@yahoo.com
<reza> azinazi13@yahoo.com
<erpo> irishmac1022: I'm not an ubuntu salesman. What got you interested in the first place?
<irishmac1022> erpo: ive used it before, so im just trying to see if the new 12.10 is worth installing
<Macuser> Does anyone know if both the java JRE and JDK come pre-installed on Ubuntu?
<yeats> irishmac1022: no one but you knows what your needs/preferences are - if you want to, install it and see if you like it.
<erpo> irishmac1022: In general, I think every version of ubuntu is better than the last. I haven't tried 12.10, but I hear it has some privacy issues (e.g. sending what you type into the launcher to Amazon.com).
<irishmac1022> yeats: how do i uninstall it if i need to
<yeats> !java | Macuser
<ubottu> Macuser: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<erpo> Macuser: There is more than one JRE and JDK. What do you want to do?
<irishmac1022> erpo: i heard about that, i was going to disable that when i had it up and running with wifi
<Macuser> I know what a JRE and JDK are. i just wanted to know if Ubuntu comes with a JRE and JDK. It doesn't matter which one.
<yeats> irishmac1022: there are many forum threads, blog posts, etc. on the web, but the basics are: 1) delete the ubuntu partition and 2) restore the MBR with your windows install disc
<erpo> Macuser: I don't know if it's installed by default, but it's easy to install a JRE and JDK from the official repositories.
<irishmac1022> yeats: i planned to install it on my school netbook, so i wont be able to do replacement boot manger
<yeats> irishmac1022: then that probably settles it then, right?
<irishmac1022> yeats: yup
<Macuser> What's up with installing Linux on netbooks these days?
<irishmac1022> yeats: i have to return the laptop when every year, so i'll just make them deal with it
<erpo> Macuser: You use a flash drive since many netbooks don't have an optical drive.
<irishmac1022> unless there is a way to install ubuntu into a flash as fully standalone
<irishmac1022> *flash drive
<yeats> !liveusb | irishmac1022 - that's possible too
<ubottu> irishmac1022 - that's possible too: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tilliboy_> !list
<ubottu> tilliboy_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<erpo> irishmac1022: You could also save a disk image of the system now, install ubuntu for the year, and restore the image when you have to return the hardware.
<irishmac1022> erpo: how do i do that?
<erpo> irishmac1022: Google clonezilla.
<irishmac1022> i already have clonezilla, that is probably what they use for their images
<Mensch-Maschine> Any idea why my caps lock light does not work after boot? It works fine before that point. 10.04, no X.
<KI4RO> .
<mcgrete> Hello.  Can anyone help me with resolving an issue with freenx?  I appear to connect, but get disconnected/reset for some reason.  NX> 200 Connected to address: MyIPAddress on port: MyPort;   Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<RichardRaseley> I am running a fresh install of 12.10 and Chromium (22.0.1229.94~r161065-0ubuntu1). I can't seem to get the unity web app thing working at all (no prompts when navigating to sites, etc). Any suggestions?
<escott> mcgrete, what is between you and the server
<t432> I accidentally entered the command: sudo apt-get autoremove openjdk-*
<mcgrete> escott: I have a router LinksysE3000 if I recall.
<Ankit> help with installation ? anyone ?
<irishmac1022> t432: how did you do that?
<mac_> i was reading news and found a shoking news about ubuntu ad it broke my trutst on ubuntu
<erpo> t432: That's a heck of a typo.
<mac_> the news saying ubuntu contain malicious code and it spy on users..
<irishmac1022> mac_: elaborate, please?
<DJones> mac_: Just turn it off
<t432> what did i do?
<mac_> read news here...
<mac_> http://thehackernews.com/2012/12/ubuntu-linux-is-spyware.html
<DJones> !adlens | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Ankit> im stuck at login screen
<escott> mcgrete, then its probably not that. its something on the server. anything in the logs
<Ankit> mouse freeze
<Ankit> help!
<mcgrete> escott:  I don't know how to check logs; advice? WHich logs?  sudo gedit /path?/logfile?
<irishmac1022> Ankit: did you reboot the machine?
<mac_> ubottu can u give me tuth for being safe
<ubottu> mac_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<t432> anyway to to recover?
<xangua> !ot | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mac_> some help
<Ankit> irishmac1022: yes, then ctlr alt f7 on gui screen and mouse stuck
<mcgrete> escott: I have installed freenx server, and NX Client
<t432> java
<irishmac1022> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dr_willis> mac_:  if you dont wand the adlens then remove it
<irishmac1022> Ankit: are you on a laptop?
<mac_> dr_willis how to remove it?
<gorgonzola> hello peoples! i'm seeing a weird problem but i have no idea where to begin looking into it. My video card (ATI m96, mobility radeon hd 4650) is supposed to have 512mb dedicated video memory, but for some reason, lspci and apps report it having only 256. what gives? thanks!
<dr_willis> its been well documented since befor 12.10 came out.
<escott> mcgrete, /var/log
<DJones> mac_: Read the link ubottu gave you, that explains it
<Ankit> irishmac1022: yes
<mac_> ok thnkx
<mcgrete> escott: Oops, ignore entry.
<dr_willis> mac_:  ubottu  just told you..........
<irishmac1022> Ankit: is there a key that looks like a mouspad with a x in it?
<mac_> des it spy on im chat and skype etc?
<dr_willis> mac_:  it dosent spy on  anything
<Ankit> irishmac1022: didnt get you
<irishmac1022> Ankit: on the f1-f12 keys
<mcgrete> escott:  Still there?
<dr_willis> its well documented what it does
<escott> mcgrete, yes
<mac_> i was just shocked from this news..and many people rmeove ubuntu from there syste,.before doing that i came here if what is this matter
<mcgrete> escott: I am unable to locate appropriate logfile.  Any advice of which / where?
<irishmac1022> Ankit: on my keyboard the previously mentioned key is on f10
<escott> mcgrete, not really i dont use nx myself
<dr_willis> mac_:  its been out for 2  months.. its not news and its overblown hype and fud.
<mcgrete> escott: OK, thanks...
<Ankit> irishmac1022: you mean to disable mouse and all
<mac_> i hope so..can u tell me how i can now if my current sytem is ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10
<irishmac1022> Ankit: yes
<parapan> hi fellows ...need some help ..I have ubuntu 10.04 LTS ...I installed ArtistX alongside ubuntu, now I cannot boot to Ubuntu ...I have an Install error related with Power Manager ....the login account does not work ...
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<AminosAmigos> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Ankit> irishmac1022:  cant locate any...f10 opens the ubuntu power dialog shut et all
<irishmac1022> Ankit: try holding fn+f10
<Ankit> that brings down the menu, suspend restart and shut down
<shPikachu> what script does ubuntu run just before starting lightdm
<shPikachu> ?
<Phaba> mac_,  a real issue might be if there's backdoor exploits in the open source library's covered by obscurity....meh
<irishmac1022> Ankit: could be a hardware issue or it could be missing a driver
<mac_> i dont use other software..so the problem was in 12.10
<mac_> 12.04 dont have amazone issue?
<erpo> dr_willis: I believe the claims that it's spyware are overblown hype and fud because canonical is being upfront about what they're doing and they have a lot of my good will. I'm still not OK with that software on my system because I don't want what I type leaving my PC, and considering how easily this could happen without the user's knowledge, I believe it's irresponsible to make it the default behavior.
<Ankit> irishmac1022:  wht should i do
<Phaba> erpo, doesnt the zeitgiest thing log activity anyway?
<k1l_> mac_: you can just uninstall the shopping-lense, _if_ you dont trust the disable button that is in the preferences
<irishmac1022> i apologize, socket error
<erpo> Phaba: I may be remembering incorrectly, but I think you have to opt into that, and it only reports on which packages are installed.
<dr_willis> i just find seeing hits for amazon things annoying when im not shopping. put it in its own tab
<Phaba> nah pretty sure its there by default + logs all sorts of usage
<erpo> Phaba: Worth looking into.
<irishmac1022> is one gigabyte of RAM enough to run Ubuntu 12.10 smoothly?
<mac_> k1l ihav ubunt 12.04
<k1l_> mac_: so you dont even have a amazon shoping lense
<escott> irishmac1022, depends on what applications you intend to run
<erpo> dr_willis: I favor the android interface model. Press the apps button, and you get a list of apps and maybe media on the device. Press the search button and you search for everything. The apps button is clearly featured as the primary interface.
<k1l_> mac_: so why the paranoia?
<mac_> ok so ubuntu 12.04 is safe
<dr_willis> non lts releases are always the experiments
<Phaba> erpo, i did a while back, but just wasnt bothered as even if it did i got nothing to hide, i think its a package for spotting trends
<mac_> coz i think it might be in 12.04
<mac_> ofcourse will be panroid..matter of privacy..
<dr_willis> mac_:  12.10 is safe.
<rushboy> hello can anyone help me with this problem : my wifi is working when i work in windows but i cannot conect to an available network when working in ubuntu
<k1l_> mac_: you should stick to the facts
<mac_> ok
<rushboy> how do i solve this ?
<k1l_> mac_: eve 12.10 is safe
<k1l_> *even
<mac_> ok..
<dr_willis> uneducated users vs misseducated users
<Macuser> erpo: I know how to install Linux on netbooks! I meant why are so many people choosing netbooks to install linux on. Why not desktops? Or laptops(more powerful)
<dr_willis> one is easier to  educate
<erpo> Macuser: Because they want small form factor machines at a low cost? I don't know.
<dr_willis> Macuser: my etbok fits in my lunchbox
<dr_willis> ;)
<Macuser> wow. Link me to some cheap good netbooks
<erpo> Macuser: We've had good luck with the Asus 1015PEM.
<erpo> Macuser: It's an older model now.
<dr_willis> actually 3 could fit.. its a big lunchbox
<dr_willis> theres some neat c hromebooks out
<KI4RO> LOL @ drwillis
<shPikachu> hi ppl
<dr_willis> my tablet has replaced my netbook however
<shPikachu> i want to run fluxbox automatically without running lightdm, even before the cli starts
<shPikachu> is it possible?
<Hwkiller> So you want to automatically login to tty and launch X with flux?
<dr_willis> startx from rc.local shPikachu
<Hwkiller> dr_willis: wouldn't that be with root account?
<dr_willis> r have ghtdm autologinl
<dr_willis> Hwkiller: not if you      su  user -c startx
<erpo> dr_willis: That 'l' moved over like 15 characters.
<dr_willis> lightdm is a better way
<shPikachu> i want to autologin, but i dont want a tty (it slows down booting showing MOTD) i dont know if its possible
<Hwkiller> lightdm is a better way, yeah.
<escott> shPikachu, you can disable tty's by modifying a few files in /etc/init.d
<dr_willis> showing motd slowing dowd things...   errr thats not  the case i bet
<escott> dr_willis, depends on how long the message is
<shPikachu> is about 4 lines
<dr_willis> ttys  are minimal on resources
<shPikachu> youre right
<erpo> Over a 300 baud modem, 4 lines might be a substantial slowdown.
<shPikachu> or maybe just hide the tty
<dr_willis> touch    .hushlogin          no more motd when  logging in
<shPikachu> i see
<shPikachu> ill check all that
<shPikachu> thanks
<dr_willis> the framebuffer may be a bigger slowdown
<Justin_jtb7rmv> C = create.x exrect C: command not found
<dr_willis> compared to the resources your browser uses... this is all minimal
<xx> isnt thera a channel about ubuntu and women?
<xx> or linux and women?
<dr_willis> Justin_jtb7rmv:  whats the exact linre you are using
<ikonia> xx: yes, there is
<ikonia> xx: women and the ubuntu project
<Ankit> i'm in ubuntu..able to type but mouse not working
<xx> can u share it please
<Ankit> any suggestions ?
<xx> ikonia,
<ikonia> xx: why ?
<xx> ikonia,  because id like to join it...
<escott> !alis | xx
<ubottu> xx: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<escott> Ankit, what kind of mouse do yo have?
<ikonia> xx: #ubuntu-women
<MonkeyDust> xx type /join #ubuntu-women
<Ankit> escott: i have tried both the mouse pad on the laptop and an external usb mouse... both not working
 * dr_willis bets theres no #ubuntu-men
<Macuser> Oh wow. Asus netbooks must be really popular cause i just discovered the option on Asus's website to have Linux installed on your netbook
<escott> Ankit, can you open a terminal. ctrl-alt-t and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; xinput -list | pastebinit" and send us the link that is printed out
<escott> dr_willis, apparently #ubuntu-men is "invite only" men are such pigs
<dr_willis> escott:  ;-)
<Ankit> escott: lots of data
<Ankit> escott: how do i send ?
<escott> Ankit, pastebinit should have just printed out a link to paste.ubuntu.com
<escott> Ankit, i dont need the stuff related to installing pastebinit
<Ankit> so whats the exact command escott
<escott> Ankit, xinput -list | pastebinit
<Tit_rene> hi, can yo give me a hand for debug ubuntu 12.04 plz. i do "sudo -s" "startx -- :1 ". when i reboot i can't log when i enter my pass. that's loaded andturn back to select'page'password. please help
<Ankit> escott: warning could not open file........the program pastebinit not found ....
<escott> Ankit, you need to install it first
<Macuser> I wish I used my desktop with Ubuntu more :( Since I have a MacBook Pro i use it for everything
<escott> Ankit, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ankit> operation not permitted
<escott> Ankit, are you not an adminstrator on the system?
<escott> Tit_rene, you mean you enter your password and then press enter and you get kicked back to the login screen
<Ankit> escott: i was ... but dont know how to login without mouse
<Ankit> so i guess i got logged in as guest escott
<Tit_rene> yes
<escott> Ankit, cant do anything from the guest account
<Ankit> escott:  wait i'm rebooting
<escott> Tit_rene, you can "ctrl-alt-f1" then login, then run "sudo rm /home/your_username/.Xauthority" then ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the login screen
<MaxFrames> hello
<Tit_rene> ok I try
<Tit_rene> thanks
<Ankit> escott: i forgot my pass
<MaxFrames> I am having problems with a logitech bluetooth keyboard, it is not connected at boot, I have to manually reconnect it (with the infamous two-buttons procedure) every time
<Ankit> escott:  can something be done or reinstall ?
<MaxFrames> and I also have to remove the device from the bluetooth menu before, or it will not work
<escott> Ankit, you can boot to recovery and run "passwd username" to set your password
<escott> !recovery | Ankit
<ubottu> Ankit: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<JewishHouseFire> For Ubuntu 12.10, the command to remove the Amazon Ads is "sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping" correct?
<dr_willis> !adlens
<escott> ubottu, thats not helpful. stop giving people bad advice. Ankit ignore the bot
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<ubottu> escott: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shPikachu> ok ppl another question. can i run some script before launching tty's
<escott> Ankit, during boot you press "shift" i think and get a menu for grub, there should be a recovery boot option there
<shPikachu> ?
<Tit_rene> very nice thak you !
<dr_willis> bots just do what they are told
<Tit_rene> escott thank you
<Ankit> escott: ohh
<escott> !gksudo | Tit_rene and don't use sudo -s you want sudo -i
<ubottu> Tit_rene and don't use sudo -s you want sudo -i: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Ankit> escott: mouse moving
<Tit_rene> ok
<dougl> how do I start vncserver for the primary desktop?
<dr_willis> dougl:  use vino.  or x11vnc i belive
<dr_willis> those shere the visble desktop
<dougl> dr_willis, thanks
<dr_willis> ttightvnc has its own hidden desktops
<eslu> Are there any disadvantages to installing my graphics driver manually from amd's website, compared to FGRLX?
<escott> eslu, yes
<Tit_rene> bye
<eslu> could you explain me more about this? having problems with fgrlx on ubuntu 12.10
<eslu> parts of unity (left-menu bar) won't load after i install fgrlx on HD6850
<amaurea> Is there a graph of ubuntu popularity over time available somewhere? For example accesses to the package repository or similar. The best I've found so far is based on IRC channel usage, which is a very biased measure due to the changing popularity of IRC itself (http://folk.uio.no/sigurdkn/ubuntu_irc_daily.png)
<eslu> heh, universitet i oslo!
<eslu> like distrowatch.org?
<escott> eslu, without a mechanism to rebuild the module for each kernel upgrade your modules will break
<amaurea> eslu: Does distrowatch have such a graph? Also, I'm prone to think that distrowatch is even less reliable than IRC logs
<escott> amaurea, distrowatch isn't a measure of anything except traffic to distrowatch
<Ankit> how do i retrieve admin password ? i have the bootable usb plugged in escott
<escott> Ankit, either chroot in as root and run passwd username or at grub boot to single user mode. the later is easer
<amaurea> escott: right. but I think hits per day to the ubuntu package repositories would be a very accurate way of measuring usage
<Ankit> escott: pls explain steps
<Ankit> escott:  i help shift but the menu doesnt open
<Ankit> held * escott
<escott> amaurea, well based on the logs of my apache server that i run on my internal network ubuntu accounts for 100% of all computer operating systems
<escott> Ankit, it may not be shift i dont know what it is
<gorgonzola> Hello again! I'm having a weird problem: my video card (ATI M96; mobility radeon hd 4650) is supposed to have 512mb of memory, but the radeon driver only sees 256. Any ideas?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> ubuntu
<Justin_jtb7rmv> ubuntu-man
<escott> amaurea, if you can mount the ubuntu partition within the livecd then you can run "sudo chroot /path/to/ubuntu/mountpoint" and then run "passwd"
<Justin_jtb7rmv> dr_willis
<amaurea> escott: I'm not the one who brought up distrowatch, and I agree that hit counts for little-used websites like distrowatch is unreliable. Which is why I came here to hear if somebody had more reliable statistics.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label' option Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<ikonia> Justin_jtb7rmv: what command are you running
<Justin_jtb7rmv> tar zxcf filenanes.tar.gz
<escott> amaurea, i dont know of anything better
<eslu_> For some odd reason, i have worse performance under fgrlx than opensource driver? anyone mind helping me?
<ikonia> Justin_jtb7rmv:  x and c
<ikonia> that can't work
<amaurea> escott: no problem
<Justin_jtb7rmv> i want runing unrealircd in linux
<ikonia> Justin_jtb7rmv: has to be one or the other (in your case x)
<Flannel> amaurea: popcon has issues, numerous ones, but it's one more datapoint: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<escott> Justin_jtb7rmv, xc means both extract and create. you mean xv extract and verbose
<mickster04> w00t happy monday everyone
<amaurea> Flannel: thanks, I'll have a look at it
<phunyguy_t430s> Sunday afternoon here.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do u doing it
<Erie01> anyone know of a group that can help me get into my hacked camera server ? i can telnet:23 but username and pass are now changed. i just need to resotre it we can watch via http
<clausen> Erie01, do you have physical access to it?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do u doing it
<Erie01> no im now 400 miles away from it
<ikonia> Justin_jtb7rmv: use "x" not "c"
<bjrohan> Shortly I will be in the market for a new laptop, I do some video editing, not professionally, but enough I need a machine capable to do so. What is my best bet for video, Intel or Nvidia as far as support and power?
<winb> What cmd do I use to launch rc mini racers from terminal?
<Erie01> and the idiots at the other end dont even know how to turn it on so im stuck
<eslu_> if fgrlx isn't installed properly, how can i fix this?
<eslu_> according to less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eslu_> [    15.646] (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed
<Erie01> i have the stream port and the command port
<Erie01> those are still running and not changed
<ikonia> Erie01: contact your provider
<ikonia> Erie01: we are not going to help you exploit anything
<Erie01> i am the provider
<ikonia> Erie01: then fix it
<Erie01> this thing was bought over the internet about 4 years ago and now it was hacked
<ikonia> Erie01: so what's stopping you resolving it ?
<ikonia> Erie01: if your machine has been exploted then you need to do a re-install
<Erie01> the people i bought it from are out of business.
<jwtiyuar> i have this http://goo.gl/FV7HR , after connecting it working well but after restarting every settings will close i have to setup it again every time
<romyo> hello everyone here , i am from egypt . any one wanna chat
<DJones> !ot | romyo
<ubottu> romyo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> Erie01: I doubt that, as if it was out of business the hosting would be switched off
<WR47HANZ> quick question, is there a dedicated xbmcbuntu chan somewhere?
<Erie01> like i said im not able to just up and fly there for a 15 min fix i just want to fix it remotely
<Justin_jtb7rmv> remote contorl
<Erie01> oh brother   you dont understand
<ikonia> we are not going to help you exploit anything
<ikonia> Erie01: what is the name of the company that hosts the camera
<Erie01> i bought the server from a company that is no longer in business and i installed the server and the cameras  then i MOVED and now someone has hacked it and no one can log in to see the cameras
<Erie01> thats all
<Erie01> its not hosted somewhere else
<ikonia> Erie01: what is the name of the company that hosts the camera
<Erie01> i set it all up
<ikonia> Erie01: ok, so you should be able to arrange someone to do a site visit and reset it
<Erie01> wow
<ikonia> or re-install it
<Erie01> this is like talking to a wall
<ikonia> (most likley re-install if it's been compromised)
<CoreyBR> hi guys, good afternoon
<dr_willis> how do you kniw it was hacked? guess when in doubt however restore to a know  safe state.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> can you going to remote control in linux
<CoreyBR> is there any way to check if my ISO is corrupted?
<jwtyar> i have this http://goo.gl/FV7HR , after restart all setup up hide , i have to setup it again
<whoamhe> is there anyway that i can check my data usage on ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> !md5 | CoreyBR
<escott> whoamhe, you could probably have iptables log it, but there is no ready made tool i am aware of
<lynk> whoamhe: fire up terminal and run "ifconfig", it'll show you usage since the last boot
<Justin_jtb7rmv> can you going to remote control in linux my computer please
<dr_willis> record data used. ive seen some tools that show mb up/down.  but never used tgem
<ikonia> Justin_jtb7rmv: there are various "remote" control or access solution
<CoreyBR> !md5
<ikonia> Justin_jtb7rmv: something as simple as ssh, or as visual as say vnc
<BoozeWooz> from hi
<dr_willis> Justin_jtb7rmv:  for what reason?
<BoozeWooz> ~___~ this version 12.04 is beug.. no WERK!
<dr_willis> BoozeWooz: works fine for most people
<BoozeWooz> when 11.04 was, then its perfect but this :S always problems...
<BoozeWooz> first of all.. java doesnt work for my minecraft server
<CoreyBR> dr_willis everytime i try install ubuntu in my netbook from an usb pendriver the installation informs an error about. Reason: corrupted DVD/CD
<BoozeWooz> always this java problem
<Justin_jtb7rmv> vnc
<whoamhe> lynk it only shows the current connection
<BoozeWooz> perhaps i should just stfu and roll back to 11.04 >_>
<BoozeWooz> ughhhhhh
<ikonia> BoozeWooz: tone down the language and attitude pleas.e
<ikonia> please
<dr_willis> CoreyBR:  theres a verify option on the cd boot menu. or yse the md5 tools to verify the iso  doo both actually
<BoozeWooz> ok sorry
<BoozeWooz> i just wasted like 6 hours this entire day setting up everything and :( it just refuses to work...
<dr_willis> i wonder how many minecraft questions are on askubuntu.com ;-)
<dr_willis> it seems a very fragile gamw.
<BoozeWooz> the language is very bad .. pff java
<BoozeWooz> and oracle isnt helping either with their craps :/ ruined everything
<BoozeWooz> i bet microsoft shoved some billions under the table causing this misfortune
<ikonia> BoozeWooz: stop now
<ikonia> I've asked you earlier
<ikonia> stop with the attitude
<ikonia> this channel is for ubuntu support - rant elsewhere
<BoozeWooz> okok, seen
<CoreyBR> I'm sorry about the noob question but mint and ubuntu are like the same OS but with other interface?
<BoozeWooz> no
<ikonia> CoreyBR: no, mint is based off ubuntu packages, but it's maintained and built by the mint team
<CoreyBR> hm, thanks
<BoozeWooz> hmm ok then mayb someone can be of help ~_~.. if i downgrad to 11.04, its very soon to be discontinued, does this mean anything?
<BoozeWooz> i won't get software upgrades right? or.. ? will it just mean no new stuff?
<ikonia> BoozeWooz: it means exactly what you said, you have re-installed 11.04 and it will soon go to end of life
<ikonia> no updates at all
<ViaNocturna85> BoozeWooz: It just means Ubuntu packages wont be updated, 3rd party will
<guntbert> BoozeWooz: there is no "downgrade" process
<ikonia> ViaNocturna85: 3rd party may/may not depending on the vendor
<BoozeWooz> fml
<ikonia> fml ?
<CoreyBR> how can i help with the ubuntu development? witch language does i need to know?
<ViaNocturna85> ikonia: of course, I just mean that they dont depend on Ubuntu version per se
<ikonia> CoreyBR: ubuntu is made up of many languages/projects
<BoozeWooz> i go now before i get banished ~_~ expell my fustrations somewhere else
<clausen> how do I change the permissions of devmapper devices?  eg /dev/dm-2
<dr_willis> CoreyBR:  if you are a beginner prigramer then python is worth learning
<BoozeWooz> http://www.internetslang.com/FML-meaning-definition.asp
<BoozeWooz> bye
<ikonia> CoreyBR: reading up on how to get involved is a good start
<ikonia> BoozeWooz: there is no need for that
<ViaNocturna85> BoozeWooz: Some people arent too familiar with internet lingo ;)
<CoreyBR> i know a lot of PHP and Visual Basic, not sure if it helps because .NET is a microsoft framework =/
<ikonia> CoreyBR: not really
<dr_willis> childish slang is childish
<ikonia> CoreyBR: reading up on the project and finding out where you git in seems a good start
<ViaNocturna85> dr_willis: Depends really, I dont use it but as long as its not meme talk im cool with it lol
<ikonia> "fit" in sorry
<dr_willis> grumpy cat is cool.
<dr_willis> ;-)
<irishmac1022> is it typical for windows to run a disk check after installing ubuntu alongside it?
<escott> irishmac1022, yes
<ViaNocturna85> dr_willis: yes...that lingo lol
<irishmac1022> escott: thank you
<u01010> what is big diffrence between fedora and ubuntu?
<escott> u01010, rpm
<ikonia> u01010: two totally different distros
<ViaNocturna85> u01010: There are many differences, the biggest being the packages and its managers
<irishmac1022> ubuntu trumps all!
<CoreyBR> i usually make scripts here in mIRC, does ubuntu have any open IRC program that i can modify and create scripts?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> can dr_willis going to vnc in linux my computer please
<ikonia> CoreyBR: ubuntu has many IRC clients
<IdleOne> need a little help installing grub on 12.04. I did a clean install but grub failed to install, now booted from a live USB, tried the grub docs but when I do "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" I get an errorcannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<ikonia> IdleOne: have you mounted /dev and /proc with a bind mount
<k1l_> Justin_jtb7rmv: that is not how the support here works. ask a precise question and the users in here will try to help
<u01010> for home user which one is better?
<ikonia> u01010: neither/both - personal choice, nothing more
<CoreyBR> i'm checking the disc for defects, thanks for the tip dr_willis
<IdleOne> ikonia, I am not sure how to accomplish this
<k1l_> u01010: that is not a question for a ubuntu support channel. better ask in #ubuntu-discuss
<PackageSystemBro> hi. i just tried to install ati graphic card drivers for ubuntu 12. that broke my system. after opening the tty then and typing "sudo apt-get purge fglrx*" i can reboot in graphics mode. but my package system is now broke
<u01010> there is some tools like system-config in fedora can I use them in ubuntu?
<ikonia> hang on, let me pull it out of the doc
<ikonia> !grub2
<PackageSystemBro> unknown graphic card and it tells me "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<PackageSystemBro> fglrx-amdcccle: Depends: fglrx but it is not installed"
<ikonia> the bots gone
<ikonia> u01010: no
<ikonia> u01010: ubuntu has it's own tools
<Justin_jtb7rmv> i want runing unrealircd in linux
<ikonia> Justin_jtb7rmv: you've said that 10 times
<ikonia> Justin_jtb7rmv: how can we help you ?
<CoreyBR> i have an issue with my wifi adapter, the signal is stronger in Win7 than its in Ubuntu, is there any easy way to fix this?
<PackageSystemBro> how can default unity display drivers be restoerd?
<ikonia> IdleOne: have you got the grub2 re-install page
<k1l_> Justin_jtb7rmv: that is no problem
<IdleOne> ikonia, I do
<ikonia> IdleOne: pass me the link please so I can find the bit you need
<IdleOne> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Installing.2BAC8-Reinstalling.2BAC8-Moving_GRUB2
<Justin_jtb7rmv> can k1i going to vnc in linux my computer please
<dr_willis> !find unrealircd
<k1l_> Justin_jtb7rmv: no
<ikonia> Justin_jtb7rmv: no, we are not going to do that
<dr_willis> Justin_jtb7rmv: clarify whats stopping you from  your goal?
<ViaNocturna85> Justin_jtb7rmv: We dont do VPN here, please tell us where you are having trouble and people here can try and help you
<ViaNocturna85> VNC*
<BoozeWooz> from hi
<BoozeWooz> hmm looks like this 10.04 version is older but longer suported, niice
<ikonia> BoozeWooz: don't start again
<ikonia> IdleOne: just looking
<IdleOne> ikonia, no rush
<BoozeWooz> so there isnt a way of downgrading ubuntu? i found some "fixups" but, trying some gave me very much dependancy wrongdoings..
<ikonia> BoozeWooz: there is no downgrade as you where told earlier
<dr_willis> Justin_jtb7rmv: a guide. but not all steps will apply to you.  http://www.l33ts.org/forum/Thread-Tut-UnrealIRCd-Setup-on-Ubuntu-Tut
<PackageSystemBro> need to restart...
<BoozeWooz> huh
<Flannel> BoozeWooz: Reinstalling is your only recourse.
<BoozeWooz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<BoozeWooz> i did this some time ago (i think it was +- 2 years?)
<BoozeWooz> but it messed up very badly, so ye had to reinstall from cratch
<ikonia> it doesn't work
<dr_willis> otheres have ran mineceaft on 12.04 or 12.10 frim what ive seen
<ikonia> there is no downgrade
<BoozeWooz> you tried it? ikonia?
<dr_willis> 12.04 would be the safest option sunce its lts.
<BoozeWooz> what errors it gave?
<ikonia> BoozeWooz: it doesn't matter - it doesn't work
<BoozeWooz> i have already 12.04, but like i said, it gave me much bugs and older versions didnt. so its worth a try
<ikonia> BoozeWooz: re-install, or stick with 12.04
<BoozeWooz> theres this new shiny boxware, windows server 2012 ;D
<ikonia> IdleOne: are https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing is listing some different info than the web page I was trying to reference
<IdleOne> ikonia, I am trying the chroot method now.
<IdleOne> ikonia, I'll ping if I have any issues.
<ikonia> please do
<CoreyBR> ikonia i have an asus eeepc and i'm having signal problems with my wifi does ubuntu have any tool to fix this problem?
<ikonia> CoreyBR: depends, if the singal problem is down to a poor driver, or a poor reception in general, no
<CoreyBR> its strange because when i was using live cd the signal was perfect. After the installation my wifi signal cant stay 1min connected, i keeps disconnecting every 30-45sec
<PackageSystemBro> anyone here that can assist me with my display drivers? would be great
<ikonia> CoreyBR: that's odd
<Sheikhmak> hey guys, chromium won't launch apps, it loops back to a new page, regardless the app, magnet links for transmission, sop:// links for sopcast, software center for apps link, they all loop back to a new tab or new page
<CoreyBR> ikonia in other SO the signal is OK, probrably its a poor driver then :/
<CoreyBR> i bought this netbook wondering that an asus would be a good choice but eeepc has a poor driver list
<IdleOne> ikonia, when I "sudo chroot /mnt"  I get: chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash' : No such file or directory.
<ikonia> IdleOne: what's your chroot command ?
<guntbert> IdleOne: you have to bind mount several trees before
<IdleOne> ikonia, I did " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done " then " sudo chroot /mnt "
<ikonia> IdleOne: ok, so that's trying to do the mount bind
<escott> IdleOne, is your system actually mounted at /mnt or at something like /mnt/subdir
<ikonia> IdleOne: check that it's mounted first
<IdleOne> /dev/sda1 on /mnt
<phunyguy_t430s> the order is to mount the system to /mnt, then bind mount the needed directories, then chroot.
<IdleOne> ikonia, all those devices appear mounted on /mnt
<ikonia> IdleOne: so can you chroot /mnt /bin/bash ?
<guntbert> IdleOne: did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692144 ?
<Sheikhmak> so I can confirm this, firefox will launch the magnet apps, after you click on a link, but chromium won't anyone has an idea of what is going on?
<IdleOne> ikonia, not sure how?
<ikonia> IdleOne: exactly like that
<Meris> I'd like to have my Left Alt key back, because I like it to have other functions beside launching the dash. How can I reclaim my (especially Left) Alt Key?
<ikonia> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<IdleOne> ikonia, I get the same error as before
<escott> IdleOne, sda1 doesn't have a /bin/bash then. its not an ubuntu system root
<IdleOne> hmm, think i am just going to try to reinstall.
<ikonia> IdleOne: /mnt/bin/bash
<ikonia> check if it's there
<Meris> Can I disable the dash for certain apps, thus freeing up my Alt-key to do other things instead of launching the dash?
<IdleOne> ikonia, escott guntbert thanks for the help. Going to try a clean install again and hope grub gets installed this time.
<guntbert> Meris: <alt> doesn't launch the dash - it invokes the HUD
<PackageSystemBro> i really would love to restore at least the default vga drivers for ubuntu :(
<Meris> guntbert, yes indeed, but regardless of what it launches, can I disable the HUD for certain apps, freeing up the Alt key?
<fas> When I'm in vim within a tmux pane, does anyone know how I can still switch panes without exiting vim?
<guntbert>  Meris go to system settings/keyboard/shortcuts
<xangua> what is the comand to reset pulse-audio configuration¿ thanks
<guntbert> Meris: there select "launchers" - on the rigth side you find the setting for the hud
<Meris> guntbert, thanks. I do like the HUD, but I'd like to disable it for certain apps only. Is that possible?\
<guntbert> Meris: "certain apps"? not to my knowledge - but assign a different shourtcut to it?
<phunyguy_t430s> I am using XChat and trying to get my startup apps situated, I have it start Xchat with the command line option to start minimized to system tray, and I have the xchat-indicator package installed so that I don't have to worry about the window popping up at login.  Problem is, if I launch XChat after that it seems to start a new session. and leave the other one backgrounded.  Any ideas?
<Meris> guntbert, that's a good workaround for now. Thanks.
<guntbert> Meris: You're welcome
<phunyguy_t430s> brb
<u01010> is it posibale to change compiz with another thing?
<PackageSystemBro> need help with my vga drivers in ubuntu unity 12
<guntbert> u01010: I thought you were using "server"
<u01010> I have a ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop
<u01010> both of them
<phunyguy_t430s> Yeah this isn't working right,  if I select Xchat in the indicator applet, it opens a whole new window instead of connecting to the existing window.
<Troy^> Hello, Well i was trying to install gnome15 which is a third part drivers created for my logitech g110 keyboard. I don't know why but it seems to have broken my apt-get This is my pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1421970/ Please advise on what i could do for it to ignore this missing directory etc.
<u01010> right now I am useing ubuntu desktop 12.04
<IdleOne> phunyguy_t430s, known issue I believe, xchat doesn't seem to minimise to launcher.
<PackageSystemBro> !help default vga
<ubottu> PackageSystemBro: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PackageSystemBro> !help vga
<phunyguy_t430s> If I start with the application minimized via "xchat --minimize=2", it starts a new window if I launch the app to foreground it.
<IdleOne> phunyguy_t430s, use alt+tab to switch back to xchat when you minimise it
<Justin_jtb7rmv> do u know abe
<phunyguy_t430s> IdleOne, --minimize=2 minimizes to the tray (blacklisted)
<Justin_jtb7rmv> do u know abe?
<guntbert> u01010: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<u01010> I like unity but i think its unstable with compiz
<xangua> how do i reset pulseaudio configuration¿ thanks
<djin> hello
<djin> i am new at ubuntu
<Pe3k> hello, may somebody help with automount ? it is turned on, but does not work. I have no idea what to check...
<djin> how kan i install flashplayer on my xubuntu ??
<Troy^> Pe3k: what are you trying to autmount? Is this a external HDD?
<u01010> djin: flashplaye add on for firefox or just flashpaleyr?
<Pe3k> Troy^: flash memory
<xangua> djin: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-adobe
<Pe3k> Troy^: I am able to do it using mount or pmount, but automatically it does not work
<phunyguy_t430s> are there any other IRC clients besides Empathy that integrate well with the Unity desktop?
<u01010> gnash its ok
<djin> ok i am gonna try if is rady whit upgrade
<Troy^> Pe3k: I never use flash memory. Not really familiar with that problem though. Are you sure automount does flash memory?
<xangua> djin: sorry, is adobe-flashplugin ; you can also just install xubuntu-restricted-extras to install adobe flashplayer, audio & video codecs and openjdk for java plugin
<escott> Pe3k, why aren't you using udisks? are you running a different flavor of ubuntu?
<djin> Reading state information... Done
<djin> E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-adobe
<Pe3k> Troy^: I mean USB harddrive, SD card, ...
<Troy^> OH I feel silly now.
<bekks> djin: Which Ubuntu do you have?
<Pe3k> Troy^: I have ubuntu
<Pe3k> escott: I have ubuntu
<escott> Pe3k, if you have vanilla ubuntu udisks should be doing your mounting. automount is just going to cause conflicts
<Sheikhmak> djin how you liking it, i'm on lubuntu right now and it was a royal pain to get most of of the things that came natural with ubuntu and unity. so how you liking it
<Pe3k> escott: ok, maybe is it udisks what does not work :) ...
<Pe3k> escott: I attach flash memory, check that it is correctly recognized using dmesg, see it in fdisk -l, ...but it is not mounted automatically
<escott> Pe3k, try "udisks --mount /dev/whatever
<shPikachu> guys im editing flubox's startup, i want to run some app as superuser
<shPikachu> is it enough to do "su app"
<shPikachu> ?
<Pe3k> escott: ok, it works .. "Mounted /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdb1 at /media/A11B-425E"
<ikonia> you don't su to an app
<shPikachu> i mean
<shPikachu> sudo
<ikonia> su is "switch user" not "switch app"
<louemat> floodbot3, how to fix messages in ppa's that failed to be reached in boot up, it list 8 that could not download all repository indexes
<ikonia> shPikachu: if the application is X11/graphical gksudo $application
<shPikachu> ok
<shPikachu> would it prompt for pass?
<Pe3k> escott: but how to set it for auto mode ?
<escott> Pe3k, ok. so the question is why udisks is not being triggered on plugin. could be a udev rules issue or that the udisks-daemon crashed
<escott> Pe3k, do you have any entries in fstab
<ikonia> shPikachu: depends, but it will certainly need authenticating if it's not got an auth token active
<morvit> HI
<Macuser> How can I see if two nicks I made for irc are on one account for a server?
<Pe3k> escott: only my HDD (sda6 sda7)
<ikonia> Macuser: the guys in #freenode an help you
<matanc> Hey guys, I've been told that all the videos that were watched on youtube / online on linux are actually downloaded to a temp folder somewhere and can be accessed before you restart the system. Is that true?
<bekks> matanc: No. Thats FUD, honestly.
<shPikachu> ikonia : i tested it and it prompts for password
<escott> matanc, yes there are ways to get at the video
<shPikachu> ikonia : is it a way for doing automatic auth
<shPikachu> ?
<ikonia> shPikachu: you'd have to change the sudo rules to not prompt for a password
<MonkeyDust> matanc  clive is a nice CLI tool to get videos
<escott> Pe3k, ok. are you in the plugdev group? check "groups"
<matanc> I guess that's packages I'll have to install?
<shPikachu> ikonia : would it apply for all apps? can i disable prompting for a password just for one app?
<matanc> Do using them require more bandwith?
<bekks> matanc: ?
<ikonia> shPikachu: you can create a sudo rule for one app, while leaving the others in the default config, sure
<bekks> matanc: Just install a flash player.
<Pe3k> escott: yes, plugdev is there
<MonkeyDust> !info clive | matanc
<ubottu> matanc: clive (source: clive): video extraction utility for YouTube, Google Video and others. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-2 (quantal), package size 14 kB, installed size 72 kB
<escott> Pe3k, is udisks-daemon running? ps aux | grep udisk should show udisksd and udisks2-volume-manager
<shPikachu> ikonia : tnx
<PackageSystemBro> "fglrxinfo" tells me "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" which really sounds bad :( PLZ help me out
<SystemParadox> Hi. I'm currently trying to install a basic tiny command line only version of Ubuntu 12.04.1 on an old PII laptop. I'm using the alternate install CD and it's been going for over 6 hours with no sign of stopping. The disk has been going mental for the whole time. What is going on? It took so long doing localegen I killed it in the end. Now it's at the configuring apt stage where it says 'retrieving file 3 of 3'. It's taken about an hour
<SystemParadox> for each file. Why so long? The disk isn't that slow. Arch installed in 5 minutes like normal.
<Pe3k> escott: "/usr/lib/udisks/udisks-daemon" and "udisks-daemon: polling /dev/sr0 /dev/sdb"
<SystemParadox> unhelpfully, there is no top in the installation shell :(
<ikonia> SystemParadox: I assume you're doing a net install ?
<bekks> SystemParadox: But there is dmesg.
<escott> Pe3k, polling. thats ok. what version of ubuntu are you running
<w0rm-_x> What Ubuntu does not have anti virus?
<phunyguy_t430s> If we find a couple bugs that may be duplicates in Launchpad, how can we tell whether or not they are? My question is in regards to 1080297 and 1081157
<bekks> w0rm-_x: It does.
<SystemParadox> ikonia, I'm just installing from the alternate CD. I may not have even reached that part yet
<w0rm-_x> bekks not installed be default tho?
<ikonia> SystemParadox: ok, so it's not a netinstall
<bekks> w0rm-_x: Correct.
<ikonia> SystemParadox: if you can do the install with the network cable unplugged
<SystemParadox> bekks, dmesg doesn't say much
<ikonia> that will remove any attempt to get to the internet to update
<k1l_> w0rm-_x: the question is: does it need anti-virus
<ikonia> see if that solves the issue
<SystemParadox> it is unplugged
<SystemParadox> has been the whole time
<w0rm-_x> k1l_ can you answer that pleasE?
<matanc> bekks, why does installing flash solve this?
<ikonia> SystemParadox: that's interesting
<Pe3k> escott: I think it is ocelot
<w0rm-_x> bekks any good av for Ubuntu?
<SystemParadox> what I don't understand is why there is so much disk activity
<bekks> matanc: Because for watching youtube videos, you'll either need HTML5 or flash.
<bekks> w0rm-_x: See the question k1l_ stated.
<SystemParadox> it's clearly blocking on disk IO, but for why, it could have traversed the entire disk 20 times by now
<k1l_> !antivirus | w0rm-_x
<ubottu> w0rm-_x: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ikonia> SystemParadox: an excellent question
<escott> Pe3k, maybe it changed somewhere in there. i do think its a bit odd that its polling
<ViaNocturna85> w0rm-_x: Ubuntu doesnt need an av
<escott> Pe3k, is sdb the correct device
<Pe3k> escott: cat /etc/issue  : 11.10
<SystemParadox> my only idea is that it's using a stupid amount of memory and keeps swapping, but it's got 196Mb which should be more than enough
<w0rm-_x> viruses does not exist on linux?
<w0rm-_x> ok what If I am using wine, and opened up a windows program that has a virus?
<phunyguy_t430s> w0rm-_x, in order for AntiVirus software to be written for Linux, viruses have to first exist.
<escott> Pe3k, things changed within the last year, so i don't have the same version of udisks. the polling seems weird, but its there. you might check your udev rules
<ViaNocturna85> phunyguy_t430s: they do, but they arent very effective due to the structure of linux
<phunyguy_t430s> true,
<ViaNocturna85> w0rm-_x: what you would do is create wine bottles for every app, one messes up, the others still work
<phunyguy_t430s> w0rm-_x, it is like sandboxing.
<Pe3k> escott: should I do upgrade? ...to 12.04 using Update Manager?
<escott> Pe3k, if you want to you can you will have to in april
<w0rm-_x> right thanks guys
<ViaNocturna85> w0rm-_x: your welcome
<Pe3k> escott: I did not catch that ... I will have to in april??
<escott> !eol | Pe3k
<ubottu> Pe3k: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pe3k> escott: ok, thanks, I understand what you meant now
<satej99> has anybody found the gm45 crash solution please email me
<satej99> satej99@yahoo.com
<bugiam> can anyone explain how i go about installing this? http://pkgs.org/archlinux/archlinux-community-x86_64/snes9x-gtk-1.53-5-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz.html
<auronandace> that was not wise
<ikonia> bugiam: it's a tar package made for arch systems
<ikonia> bugiam: so don't use it on ubuntu
<bugiam> ok, this then? http://code.google.com/p/snes9x-gtk/downloads/list
<ftruzzi> did the last update of kernel broke the virtualbox modules?
<ikonia> bugiam: they are sourcevode tar's and pre-compiled binaries
<bekks> ftruzzi: No. Just resetup them.
<countley> hello how do i close port on ubuntu using
<countley> ports*
<bugiam> ikonia, ok. all i know is that i want to install latest snes9x. gonna use it in xbmc
<ikonia> bugiam: I think snes is in the ubuntu package repos
<bugiam> zsnes is, but not snes9x.
<bugiam> i've downloaded snes9x-1.53-gtk-81-i386.tar.bz2 just need to install it somehow
<ikonia> bugiam: I think snes is in the ubuntu package repos
<ikonia> have you checked ?
<bugiam> yes.
<bugiam> i searched on http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=snes9x
<ikonia> bugiam: then you're going to need either a binary package (bad idea) or to build it from source
<bugiam> snes9x-gtk is on package repos, but not latest version. but i guess that will do then.
<ikonia> !info snes9x-x
<ubottu> Package snes9x-x does not exist in quantal
<escott> !ufw | countley
<ubottu> countley: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<bugiam> !info snes9x-gtk
<ubottu> Package snes9x-gtk does not exist in quantal
<MonkeyDust> !find snes
<ubottu> Found: bsnes, zsnes
<ikonia> what's the difference snes and zsnes ?
<bugiam> they use different ways to emulate
<bugiam> i already have zsnes installed. but it has pretty bad sound quality. something snes9x apparently doesn't have in the latest versions
<countley> ubottu: cheers i think ill go with iptables
<ubottu> countley: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ses1984> i was wondering how i could, on logon, mount a samba share in a user's home directory using their own credentials
<SystemParadox> what is the absolute bare minimum memory requirement for a bare minimum command line install of Ubuntu 12.04?
<bekks> SystemParadox: Something between 64M and 128M.
<DrGrov> Evening
<SystemParadox> I have 96Mb (not 196Mb like I thought)
<DrGrov> Wondering that is it better to install 12.10 or put in 12.04. What is the general opinion?
<DrGrov> I saw that 12.04 is just a CD where as 12.10 seems to be a DVD.
<bekks> DrGrov: Thats correct.
<bekks> SystemParadox: And which CPU?
<SystemParadox> 366MHz PII
<DrGrov> bekks: Any major changes under the hood in 12.10 compared to 12.04?
<phunyguy_t430s> !poll | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ses1984> how do i configure a script to run when a user logs in
<escott> ses1984, logs in how?
<phunyguy_t430s> ses1984, which version of Ubuntu?
<ses1984> sorry i forgot to mention i'm using 12.04
<ses1984> logs in through the default gui log in screen
<phunyguy_t430s> ses1984, if you type "startup applications" in the Unity Launcher you will find the applet.
<countley> ok
<phunyguy_t430s> you just add the command to run for the script.
<DrGrov> phunyguy_t430s: Ok. Just thought I would ask that what has changed between 12.04 and 12.10. Just a simple question without any polling in mind.
<phunyguy_t430s> DrGrov, I was referring to the question before that.
<ses1984> hmm what if the user logs in with via ssh not through the gui log in screen
<ses1984> i really want this script to happen every time a user logs in no matter what method
<bekks> ses1984: Put it on his login shells profile.
<DrGrov> phunyguy_t430s: Sure, I did not mean it as a poll type of question. But fine.
<DrGrov> phunyguy_t430s: I will just leave it be and install something of those two.
<phunyguy_t430s> DrGrov, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<phunyguy_t430s> DrGrov, also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<escott> ses1984, there is basically no way to cover all login methods
<escott> ses1984, you can cover ssh logins via auth_keys, but then you have to config ssh to deny password logins
<ses1984> what i would like the script to do is mount some network shares including samba/cifs with that user's credentials. so i'm not sure if i can put it in fstab because i don't want each system user to use the same samba account
<ses1984> but maybe i'm approaching the problem from the wrong direction?
<phunyguy_t430s> ses1984, does it have to be CIFS?
<escott> ses1984, i would mount it at boot
<phunyguy_t430s> the reason I ask is because sshfs is decent as well, and can be run in a login script.
<escott> ses1984, alternately but an inotify watch on their home folders and mount on activity
<DrGrov> phunyguy_t430s: Is it possible to update ex. LibreOffice easily with official PPA's?
<ses1984> phunyguy_t430s: it could not be but that would require reconfiguring a bunch of other stuff. i guess it depends on what's more difficult: change away from cifs or figure out how to use cifs
<ses1984> escott: if you mounted it at boot how can you get it to use the individual users samba account instead of one specified for the system at boot
<phunyguy_t430s> ses1984, sshfs requires ssh runing on the server with the fileshares.  that is all.
<bugiam> found a .deb of latest snes9x. nice
<escott> ses1984, the same way you would do it with the way you are proposing. by specifying the correct parameters
<ses1984> phunyguy_t430s i'm not sure how mounting with sshfs or cifs is any different...put it in the user's login script...seems pretty much the same either way
<phunyguy_t430s> ses1984, let me tell you what I did.  I have a script that runs at login, and it monitors for the ssh server to be active on the current network, and if so, sshfs mount the share to the server, and symlink ~Music, ~/Pictures, and ~/Videos to it.
<phunyguy_t430s> if the server drops off, the symlinks just become invalid until the server is mounted again.
<ses1984> phunyguy_t430s: i still don't see how i need to switch to sshfs to do that
<phunyguy_t430s> ses1984, for example, "sshfs username@server:/ ~servers/sshfs/servername" - and just set up key-based login for ssh.
<phunyguy_t430s> ses1984, the other alternative is gvfs, which is buggy.
<phunyguy_t430s> VERY buggy
<Perry_> hi, can someone help me out a bit
<Chaos7Theory> I'm curious, is Linux secure enough to the point where you shouldn't worry about antivirus protection, or should you not risk it and still consider something like Avast Linux?
<ikonia> Chaos7Theory: it's secure enough as it has a different secuirty model
<escott> Chaos7Theory, its not popular enough to be a major target thats the biggest factor
<k1l> !ask | Perry_
<ubottu> Perry_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ses1984> escott:  i'm not sure how that would work. if you moutned it at boot in fstab, then it's mounted for the whole system with one user account, i'm not sure how you could get around this with cifs mount parameters
<k1l> !antivirus | Chaos7Theory
<ubottu> Chaos7Theory: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Chaos7Theory> But isn't that a bit of a fallacy, because it still has the potential, doesn't it? Blackhat hackers could always still do it as a proof of concept
<escott> ses1984, you have one mountpoint for each user. doesn't seem that complicated
<gorgonzola> Hello again! I'm having a weird problem: my video card (ATI M96; mobility radeon hd 4650) is supposed to have 512mb of memory, but the radeon driver only sees 256. Any ideas?
<ikonia> Chaos7Theory: no
<Perry_> alright, so I installed ubuntu yesterday, and had to restart for one of the updates and then it would not boot, like it would go past the red toshiba screen and then just black screen. Os now Im trying to reinstall and its stuck at the wifi connection part
<phunyguy_t430s> ses1984, here is my script: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1422097/
<ses1984> so you would mount it in advance for each user, regardless of whether they have logged in yet or not?
<ses1984> phunyguy_t430s: thanks i'll takea  look at that
<escott> Chaos7Theory, its a rather stupid factoid IMHO... but its !ot to argue about it. the fact is that windows is a better target. so it absorbs most of the attacks
<ikonia> escott: submit an update to the factoid, improve it if you've got better wording
<lollo> ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<lollo> !list
<ubottu> lollo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Coreidan> anyone who thinks linux isn't vulnerable to attacks/viruses is delusional
<ikonia> no-one said that
<Coreidan> i said it
<k1l> Coreidan: see the link from ubottu
<ikonia> no one said it wasn't vulnerable
<Coreidan> and i said it is vulnerable
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: Yes, but IMHO, the line between virus, trojan and worm is getting increasingly blurred
<phunyguy_t430s> Just because something is vulnerable, doesn't mean the vulnerabilities have been exploided successfully.
<Perry_> the ubuntu 12.10 installer keeps getting stuck at the wifi part, anyone know a fix?
<phunyguy_t430s> exploited*
<ikonia> Perry_: disable wifi ?
<Coreidan> you really think that linux has never been exploited before?
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: I'd say, if you keep up to date with your software, you should be ok.
<Perry_> i tried with that too, stull just there, the cursor is in the spinning stage
<ikonia> Coreidan: no-one is saying that
<MonkeyDust> orlok  i read several linux blogs daily and none ever mentioned a working virus - sounds exciting, tho
<Perry_> still*
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: Linux and other similar systems are more vulnrable to other sorts of attacks however
<Coreidan> i'm asking a question, quit telling me someone isn't saying something...
<ikonia> Coreidan: you're not asking a question
<Chaos7Theory> It's not that hard to install the antivirus software I'm sure, just a matter of wondering if it's a waste of resources (RAM specifically) or not.
<k1l> hey, can we move the virus-vulnerable discussion into the #ubuntu-discuss, please?
<ikonia> Chaos7Theory: it's a waste of time
<Coreidan> really?  usually sentences that have a question mark at the end imply a question
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: I wouldent bother. If one ever starts propogating, i'm sure you will hear about it
<ikonia> Chaos7Theory: the antivirus software scans for windows virus, so it's pointless
<Chaos7Theory> ikonia: Alright.
<phunyguy_t430s> Linux isn't a target.  End of discussion.
<orlok> Even our PCI-DSS auditor agrees we dont need to bother with AV on our linux systems
<Coreidan> linux may not be a popular target, but it's still a target
<orlok> phunyguy_t430s: Sure linux is a target, its just that i think the common term of "virus" is no longer appropriate
<Chaos7Theory> Coreidan: Best to move it to another channel regardless.
<Coreidan> linux may not be a popular target for regular users, but if you administered a popular servier, you'd see you were a target for many attackers
<orlok> Coreidan: hi there china!
<ikonia> Coreidan: he's asking about anti-virus - he's been answered
<k1l> <k1l> hey, can we move the virus-vulnerable discussion into the #ubuntu-discuss, please?  << Coreidan orlok etc.
<andyj_09> hello room
<orlok> I'm actually finalising documentation for work on how to harden an Ubuntu installation based on the CIS debian benchmarks. Its a pain.
<orlok> There doesnt seem to be any standard guides on hardening ubuntu available
<andyj_09> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my new asus laptop with win8 pre-installed and secure boot. I need help booting!!! any tips?
<LuizAngioletti> I need a program called crossdev in Ubuntu. Can someone point me to the name of the package?
<ikonia> LuizAngioletti: you sure it's "crossdev" ?
<ikonia> not "crossover"
<LuizAngioletti> ikonia: crossdev is a program for cross-compiling.
<LuizAngioletti> ikonia: What is crossover?
<ikonia> LuizAngioletti: something totally different
<ikonia> is crossdev a comercial package ?
<k1l> LuizAngioletti: dont know if its changed from 2009 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299659
<RickZilla> I was getting ready to install ubuntu on my desktop, took a look at my HD with gparted, and came across something I didn't expect. I took two screen shots http://rickscheibner.net/images/screen1.png and http://rickscheibner.net/images/screen2.png I ran chkdsk /f and the resulting message said "Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected." Do I need to reformat this drive and start all over?
<scarrs> I need some help starting JACK audio server please.... I am a pro musician an would love to get some of the software working :)
<phunyguy_t430s> scarrs, have you seen Ubuntu-Studio ?
<phunyguy_t430s> !ubuntu-studio | scarrs
<ubottu> scarrs: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ikonia> scarrs: if you are a pro musician I would suggest using the industry standard tools with supported hardware
<phunyguy_t430s> Fairly certain JACK audio is included in that.
<Chaos7Theory> Another security-based question, in Ubuntu how does an administrative user differ from a normal one, and I'm assuming it's not the same as the root user?
<k1l> !sudo | Chaos7Theory
<ubottu> Chaos7Theory: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> Chaos7Theory: basically it's got permission to use sudo
<ikonia> that's the bottom line
<LuizAngioletti> k1l: that thread doesn't have a solution...
<k1l> LuizAngioletti: yes, because it seems to be a gentoo specific thing
<ikonia> LuizAngioletti: you know you can cross-compile with gcc
<scarrs> thanks guys... will report back
<Chaos7Theory> ikonia, k1l: Thanks, I've been so used to sudo I just assumed any user was able to use it with the right password.
<ikonia> Chaos7Theory: that's pretty much it
<LuizAngioletti> ikonia: i'm looking for a toolchain... =P
<ikonia> LuizAngioletti: build one (I appreciate not the quickest solution)
<LuizAngioletti> How do ubuntuers cross-compile?
<LuizAngioletti> ikonia: I wouldn't know how.. =/
<ikonia> then why are you cross-compiling ?
<ikonia> actually - that's not my concern
<LuizAngioletti> ikonia: I don't mind. =) I'm trying to get the load off my atom laptop.
<LuizAngioletti> and throw it at my dua-core.
<LuizAngioletti> dual-core
<LuizAngioletti> ikonia: how does one build one's own toolchain?
<SystemParadox> how can I found out memory usage by process without top?
<phunyguy_t430s> LuizAngioletti, it is just a matter of compiling for that architecture with your make options, if that is what you are asking.
<escott> SystemParadox, you can check in /proc
<SystemParadox> escott, I've been looking there, any hints what I can use in there?
<phunyguy_t430s> SystemParadox, /proc/{pic}/mem
<phunyguy_t430s> stack,
<phunyguy_t430s> ec
<phunyguy_t430s> etc**
<phunyguy_t430s> {pic} was supposed to be {pid}
<SystemParadox> phunyguy_t430s, mem gives an i/o error??
<RickZilla> I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu with Win7. I looked at my disks in gparted and got this: http://rickscheibner.net/images/screen2.png No errors were found. Would a disk reformat fix the locked disk issue?
<escott> SystemParadox, you really want meminfo
<SystemParadox> /proc/meminfo isn't per-process
<escott> SystemParadox, yeah you want a per pid version of that
<phunyguy_t430s> I'm digging through some of the options, hang tight
<SystemParadox> I don't understand why the installer doesn't have top- it's in busybox
<phunyguy_t430s> SystemParadox, you can grep the output from /proc/{pid}/status...
<RickZilla> I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu with Win7. I looked at my disks in gparted and got this: http://rickscheibner.net/images/screen2.png No errors were found. Would a disk reformat fix the locked disk issue?
<SystemParadox> aha. Which item should I use from there? Are VmPeak or VmSize appropriate?
<phunyguy_t430s> SystemParadox, I was hoping you would know
<phunyguy_t430s> lol
<OerHeks> RickZilla, but the previous screenshot1 shows problems, fix them in windows http://rickscheibner.net/images/screen1.png
<escott> SystemParadox, you can always call "busybox top" if you need
<SystemParadox> phunyguy_t430s, haha. VmSize looks about right. Thanks for the help
<escott> SystemParadox, a missing symlink shouldn't stop you
<techhelp> I TEEed some color text to a file, looks fine with cat, but vi I am seeing texts that look like "^[[0;37", ^[[0m.  Any idea how I can show the text correctly in vi?
<SystemParadox> escott, applet not foun
<escott> SystemParadox, well if you busybox doesn't have top compiled in...
<SystemParadox> ok I think I found the main problem
<RickZilla> OerHeks: No errors were found when I ran chkdsk /f
<RickZilla> OerHeks: I'm just wondering if a reformat will do the trick...it's a new drive and I didn't do anything to it before I installed Win
<escott> techhelp, those are terminal color codes, you should be able to strip those by passing through echo
<SystemParadox> During the locale setup, the installer spawns TWO locale-gen processes, which is probably why that takes FOREVER. When I killed that, it seems that one came back
<techhelp> escott?  Not sure I understand
<SystemParadox> is there a way I can tell the installer to only use the normal C locale and not generate any?
<OerHeks> RickZilla, you can try delete that ntfs partition, and redo that ntfs partition ( or leave it blank to install ubuntu on it)
<escott> techhelp, tee did not strip the color codes when it wrote out the file. this will have some suggestions, but there are lots of ways. echo among other programs should be able to strip color codes http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8720508/bash-tee-remove-color
<RickZilla> OerHeks: Would love to install ubuntu only. :-)  I was thinking a delete-reformat was in order, so that will be a big job that I'll do when I have more time next week. No ubuntu on the desktop for me until then I guess.
<escott> SystemParadox, what installer are you using?
<local_minimum> how to hide my ip from other IRC users?
<escott> !minimal | SystemParadox this would seem most appropriate
<ubottu> SystemParadox this would seem most appropriate: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SystemParadox> escott, I was using the alternate. Why is there an alternate and a minimal? Why can there not just be a single bare minimum installer CD that everyone uses. Once this system is installed, do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, etc.
<k1l> local_minimum: ask in #freenode for a cloak. for more informations see the freenode faq
<Nordom> what is a synaptic package? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918023 <--- I also have an older version and want to upgrade it
<escott> SystemParadox, alternate is the debian installer. minimal is minimal
<SystemParadox> why is minimal not in the main downloads page?
<ses1984> is there something similar to RHCSA for ubuntu? maybe not an official certification, but training materials the covers the same tasks?
<escott> SystemParadox, its not appropriate for most people
<k1l> SystemParadox: not to confuse the regular users
<SystemParadox> I would be using this even if I wanted to install a full desktop system
<SystemParadox> since a CD is out of date as soon as it has been burned, keep the CD as small as possible and download everything else
<local_minimum> k1l: thanks
<escott> SystemParadox, you could also do a deb-bootstrap
<k1l> SystemParadox: that is your usecase
<escott> SystemParadox, a bootstrap would probably be the least painful way to get your install done. assuming you have an ide controller in your more powerful system
<phunyguy_t430s> without using silly third party repositories, is there a good way to install custom themes for Ubuntu?
<phunyguy_t430s> (selectable under the appearance applet)
<trism> phunyguy_t430s: the Appearance app has only hardcoded themes
<phunyguy_t430s> hmm, fair enough, trism.  Can you just change colors?
<robotti^> why there is no systemwide eq for PulseAudio?
<trism> phunyguy_t430s: you have your choice of Ambiance, Radiance, the high contrast ones and maybe Adwaita, but you can use gnome-tweak-tool to select any theme you want (or gsettings directly)
<phunyguy_t430s> trism that is OK.  I am just really worried about colors.  I just found on the web gnome-color-chooser
<phunyguy_t430s> maybe that is what I need
<trism> phunyguy_t430s: probably not very helpful since it seems to be gtk2
<phunyguy_t430s> ahh.  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gnome-color-chooser/ is where I found it
<trism> phunyguy_t430s: I don't think there is a straightforward way to change the colors without editing the theme now, unfortunately
<phunyguy_t430s> I do remember reading something about gconf or gsettings
<phunyguy_t430s> a WHILE back
<phunyguy_t430s> and inputting hex codes for color
<nkts> Hi, how to choose full disc encryption while installing ubuntu?
<phunyguy_t430s> nkts, select the option for LVM and encryption at install time/
<phunyguy_t430s> bbiab
<nkts> phunyguy_t430s, and then luks encryption are used?
<nkts> is*
<Linuxuser1> Hey do you know what glibc version Ubuntu 12.04 uses so I can do apt-get install glibc-VERSION
<Linuxuser1> I'm wanting to rebuild my glibc library
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Thats a very imporntant library. why are you wanting to do that?
<Linuxuser1> I may have deleted some of the header files
<Dr_willis> You mean for compiling stuff?
<Linuxuser1> Not sure which header files I deletedd
<kiplitton> so what is a real time kernel for ?
<BlueEagle> Linuxuser1: Can't you just restore them from the backup you made prior to messing around in the system?
<Dr_willis> kiplitton,  from what i recall reading. audio recording, data aquisition, and other  time critical task.
<Linuxuser1> Dr_willis I don't make backups on my linux machine. I don't have anything important on it nor do I use it a lot
<Dr_willis> Linuxuser1,  you mean you need to reinstall the glibc files.. you can do that with apt. thats not the same as rebuilding
<Linuxuser1> So how do I do it with apt
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install glib(tab)
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Linuxuser1> (tab) ?
<Dr_willis> yes.. use the tab key.. ya know.. the one that does file name completion..
<Dr_willis> bit key.. left side of the keybord... has TAB written on it. ;)
<Dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Linuxuser1> yay. I think the problem was with my glibc-doc
<CoreyBR> sup guys, its installed :) I'm on ubuntu
<CoreyBR> xD
<CoreyBR> finally
<Karlo_> Ctrl-D seems to be getting intercepted at a high level, causing the current window to be iconified or deiconified.  How do I disable or remap that?
<Tiktalik> How can I install Oracle's JDK
<kiplitton> so how do i get two finger swipe working on a Latitude E6500 ?
#ubuntu 2013-12-02
<oz0ne> motaka2: carrying bit by bit wih a calculating frame? :p
<Beldar> _NerdyMe_, You may not have dconf tools installed. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<_NerdyMe_>  I installed dconf tools. Doing the reset on compiz still shiws that error message.
<ixlinux> Hi! I have a laptop with bumblebee installed to deal with the optimus nvidia card. "glxsphere"s runs but not "optirun glxspheres" as I can't get it to see the second graphics card(12.04) I could use some help please and thank you.
<motaka2> oz0ne: thank you very much for your great help. You saved my time. It is now installed
<Danato> how do I specify the time of a shutdown command in seconds?
<daftykins> man shutdown
<Danato> daftykins: for example "sudo shutdown -r 1" would tell it to shutdown in 1 minute, but what if i wanted it in say 20 seconds instead?
<daftykins> man shutdown
<Danato> daftykins: sorry i meant to say reboot there
<ixlinux> Danato: http://linux.die.net/man/8/shutdown
<Danato> daftykins: ixlinux: Ive seen that, but it doesnt say anything about seconds there
<oz0ne> motaka2: gz =) have a nice day
<daftykins> why do you want to be so specific? you're aware you can say 'shutdown -r 0' to restart instantly?
<motaka2> oz0ne: I am in Iran. and it's near 4:00AM. Thanks for helping me
<ixlinux> sleep for 20 seconds then shutdown now
<Danato> daftykins: or shutdown -r now
<ixlinux> Danato: "sleep 20s && shutdown now"
<daftykins> who wants to hit two more characters :(
<Danato> ixlinux: yup, that should work, thanks
<Qwer> ..
<daftykins> hmm, how Qwer.
<trollytroll> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<trollytroll> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass..
<trollytroll> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass...I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<FloodBot1> trollytroll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abadra> hi
<abadra> i just set up xubuntu on my new machine, swtiching from OSX
<abadra> now i want to resume with my programming projects
<abadra> but i can't find Haskell or Erlang in the software repositories
<abadra> which I find very odd
<abadra> am I looking in the wrong place?
<abadra> both languages are popular enough that they should be available
<daftykins> sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search haskell
<daftykins> ^ worth a go
<daftykins> i have no idea if what you ask for is in packages
<hassen> gentlemen,i got a 20 gb of free space,should I install another linux distro(e.g fedora/debian)?,i want to deeply use linux,or is just ubuntu enough?
<ikonia> hassen: the fact that you're asking that suggests you should just use what you have to learn more
<daftykins> hassen: if you're new, try Ubuntu
<hassen> in the meanwhile i have win7,and ubuntu with 20 gb left on the disk,so i just thought about installing other linux distro to have a closer look at them
<redcatman> What software can I use to play music from my desktop to my android?
<ikonia> hassen: just ues ubuntu
<daftykins> hassen: look into virtualbox, no need to install things natively to try them out
<hassen> does virtual box in ubuntu support .iso images? e.g win XP.iso?
<daftykins> yes
<ikonia> hassen: it will boot iso's yes,
<ikonia> hassen: virtual box in ubuntu is no different from virtua box on any other platform
<ptyyy> Why does Skype hate 13.10 :(
<ikonia> it doesn't
<hassen> i see,thanks,just installinf win xp in virtual box and the process is stuck at 0% so i wondered about the .iso comptability with ubuntu
<dougl> ptyyy, i just noticed that too
<ptyyy> dougl, i've tried literally everything i have found. still just hates me. guess i'll run it in my winxp vm :o
<dougl> lol
<dougl> there's desperation
<dougl> mine just performs poorly - works like crap but almost tolerable
<dougl> quality
<dougl> audio
<ptyyy> dougl, i can't even get it to install.
<ptyyy> not with apt-get, not with the .deb
<ptyyy> synaptic, ubuntu tweak
<dougl> hmmm...  I think I did a repo sec
<ptyyy> k
<dougl> where is sources list agin?
<ptyyy>  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<dougl> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<dougl> worked yesterday
<dougl> on my kde ubuntu
<ptyyy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ptyyy>  skype : Depends: skype-bin
<redcatman> How can I format boot usb?
<ptyyy> tried sudo apt-get install -f
<ptyyy> I think I may have just broken some stuff tinkering. I'll do a fresh install tomorrow.
<dougl> ptyyy, tinkering... broke... who da thot lol
<ptyyy> dougl, hehe
<ptyyy> i got tired of windows 8
<ptyyy> figured i'd give ubuntu a try. it's a lot harder than it looks :(
<john_doe_jr> I installed mono-apache-server and it just stalls trying to be restarted…any idea how I can fix this problme?
<redcatman> How can I change permissions on my usb to read/write?
<redcatman> is it chmod +wr /dev/sdb?
<hassen> the process of installing win xp in virtual box has been stuck at 0% for a long time,should I get another iso?
<zorin> anyone know about sslstripping, arpspoofing, or mitm with ubuntu? using ettercap I can receive target usrname, pass, and origin. and using driftnet I can see all target images but the target gets numerous untrusted site pop-ups on their end. SSL strip ---->   II do this :  source=http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/mitm-using-sslstrip/ # ifconfig=show network data# sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward= ip forwarding status# cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward = ip for
<zorin> warding status# sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf  =enable sysctl settings# /etc/ettercap/etter.conf =ettercap config location# cd= navigate directory# ls = list contents of directory# sudo iptables -L= list iptables rules                      #step1 confirm ip fowarding is active          # step2  confim ettercap ip tables settings  (etter.conf)                   # step3     start ip tables***         sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 80
<zorin>  -j REDIRECT -- to-ports 10000 (**or  (ports))# step4     sslstrip -a -k -f# step4  python sslstrip.py -a (must  be in sslstrip directory)# step5  arpspoof -t   <TARGET> <GATEWAY>** OR   arpspoof -i eth0 -t    <TARGET> <GATEWAY>  OR <--- wlan0# step6 ettercap
<FloodBot1> zorin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> pasting is bad
<alp82> i have ubuntu inside a vm and i want to share a folder from the inside to the outside. but the folder needs to be readonly on the outside while being readwrite inside. any suggestions how to accomplish this?
<daftykins> alp82: networking.
<alp82> daftykins: that came to my mind too. but what would be an easy setup to do this?
<daftykins> alp82: samba
<daftykins> depends on the host OS
<alp82> host is arch linux
<daftykins> hmm, any more appropriate protocol you want then
<zorin> how can I setup and run sslstrip and ettercap to preform mitm? I believe im using wlan0 on all devices as im not using any ethernet connections (eth0)
<hassen> this is my HDD with its partitions:   http://s12.postimg.org/orqatgwz1/Screenshot_from_2013_12_02_02_18_35.png
<hassen> i wanted to use those 20 gb of free space
<hassen> but i can't yet create partitions
<hassen> win 7 is installed at the 129 gb partition,
<hassen> ubuntu that the one mentioned
<quem> good evening folks. i set up minidlna and can access the share alright from the tv, but i'm unable to seek in videos. has anyone else had a similar problem? tired of unmounting, disconnecting, connecting, mounting, etc...
<basichash> i formatted my usb to fat32 -> when I try to write to it, I get "The destination is read-only." -> Trying to make the usb writable -> When I try to mount with "sudo mount -w /dev/sdb" i get this error: "mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<gdoteof> friend is claiming very very weird but reliable behavior.  dual booting win7 and ubuntu 12.04.  internet is always fine in windows.. ubuntu internet doesn't work.  but when restarting back into windows internet continues not to work; no lights on port.. jsut dead.  restarts don't work.  but literally giving it a good flick (like physiclly whacking it) and then rebooting fixes ethernet in windows
<gdoteof> (but not in ubuntu)
<daftykins> basichash: can you paste the output of "mount" to paste.ubuntu.com please?
<hassen> do other linux OS's e.g fedora/redhat/debian have a software center as ubuntu does?
<randolph`> they have a GUI for installing programs but aren't as feature-full as the ubuntu software center
<hassen> VIVA UBUNTU
<fizk_> Hi, does anyone know of a web front-end for freeipmi/openipmi?
<jungejason> Hello, I was playing with something called "Compiz Config Manager" or something like that. In the last section, I checked one checkbox, then the UNITY launch bar dissappear. I uncheck it again, but the launch  bar doesn't come back. Now even when I restarts the machine, the launch bar doesn't show. Can anybody help?
<jungejason> I'm using 13.10
<jungejason> Hello, now I can't even get a terminal window!
<fizk_> jungejason: what was the checkbox you clicked on?
<jungejason> fizk_: I don't remember the name. I don't even remember the name of the manager. I'm new to ubuntu.
<jungejason> Is there a place I can see a screenshot of the manager? If so, I think I can find the option.
<jungejason> I found the name:  compizconfig-settings-manager
<TimH> Have you tried CTRL-ALT-F1 to see if you can get to a console?
<jungejason> TimH: yes I went to a full screen terminal
<jungejason> and I logged in with my user name and password.
<greasemonkey> Ok. I have a problem. I am trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop as a dual-op system. It is telling me that it can not find the correct file/folder. I am attempting install via windows installer. New to this OS and wanting to try it out. Had enough of windows, but don't want to completely wipe windows from my system without knowing the Ubuntu system.
<TimH> jungejason: this link talks about reseting compiz.  Maybe that would help?
<TimH> www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<Beldar> greasemonkey, This a W8 dual boot?
<Beldar> err wubi
<greasemonkey> w7
<Beldar> greasemonkey, what ubuntu release?
<greasemonkey> 12.04.3
<Beldar> greasemonkey, why wubi?
<Beldar> greasemonkey, that type of install is called a wubi.
<greasemonkey> oh ok
<greasemonkey> not real sure. tried following instructions via ubuntu site.
<Beldar> greasemonkey, which site?
<greasemonkey> ubuntu.com
<greasemonkey> ...? is that the correct site?
<Beldar> greasemonkey, can you post an exact link?
<greasemonkey> sure one sec
<greasemonkey> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<bazhang> wubi?
<jimgroth> Hey guys. Trying to get guest additions to work on lubuntu. Don't know where I should be seeing the mounted dvd.
<Beldar> greasemonkey, Just wanted to make sure we were on the same page. This is actually not a dualboot, it is a file in windows, not well if at all supprted and not really advised in general as more than a try out in lieu of a partitioned dualboot.
<iMPERATORE> hey guys can i get a psybnc pls ?
<greasemonkey> oic ok. how can i do this without losing my existing OS and data on HDD
<hitsujiTMO_> jimgroth: anythong in /media/cdrom ?
<jimgroth> No such file or directory
<Beldar> greasemonkey, You would resize the windows and install it in a unallocated space, making sure you were within partition types and limitations on how many.
<hitsujiTMO_> jimgroth: if not try: mount           this should show where its mounted ( if its mounted )
<jimgroth> I think so
<Beldar> greasemonkey, From a booted dvd/usb.
<jimgroth> /dev/sr0 on /media/jim/VBOXADDITIONS_4.2.12_84980 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500,uhelper=udisks2)
<jimgroth> That means it is mounted, right?
<Beldar> greasemonkey, You could do a virtual install as well.
<hitsujiTMO_> jimgroth: yup its mounted in the folder /media/jim/VBOXADDITIONS_4.2.12_84980
<jimgroth> oh! Thanks. And weird.
<greasemonkey> ok i will give that a try thank you
<jimgroth> A virtual install is a good first try of linux
<Beldar> greasemonkey, No problem are you aware of the 4 primary partitions on a single HD or 3 primaries and a extended for logical partitions limitations.
<greasemonkey> not particularly. last time i tried this win* still used a fat32 file system lol
<greasemonkey> i havent attempted this in probably 10+ years
<Beldar> greasemonkey, You want to be sure here, windows commonly has 4 primaries in manufacturer builds, if you add an additional it will make the HD dynamic and have a big problem.
<meoblast001> hi. i'm halfway between two releases because the stupid Dropbox package hung midway through and I had to cancel the upgrade. `do-release-upgrade` says no new release is available but i quit at only 66% complete
<jungejason> TimH: I downloaded the unity-reset.deb, but `dpkg -i xxx` failed because it needs dconf-tools.
<meoblast001> is there any other way to finish the upgrade?
<jimgroth> So I've installed guest additions. It still seems lubuntu don't recognize what monitor resolutions are supported. Any thoughts?
<jungejason> TimH: I found it at https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/dconf-tools/, but there's no download linnk.
<Beldar> greasemonkey, We can help you if needed is what I'm trying to indicate. ;)
<greasemonkey> ok. i think what i will do here is install this in my w2kp system i put together and try it. i have no important data on that so if i mess it up, no foul
<N5DUX> anyone have experience with configuring udev?
<N5DUX> i have my rules setup, but it's making the symlinks belong to root:root\
<Beldar> meoblast001, You can try sudo apt-get f- install  Did you back this up before the upgrade?
<hassen> so is ubuntu software center a huge DB of free and payware softwares for ubuntu?
<Beldar> meoblast001, sory sudo apt-get -f install
<meoblast001> Beldar: no i did not. i have my device properly partitioned so i can just nuke the one partition and keep my personal files
<N5DUX> hassen - essentially
<meoblast001> what does this mean? The following packages have been kept back: libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-regex-dev libboost-system-dev libboost-thread-dev
<Bsims> meoblast001: means you need to run dist-upgrade
<jungejason> TimH: I installed it successfully with apt-get install. But after running unity-reset, it doesn't show the launch bar still.
<meoblast001> Bsims: that's what i ran to get that
<Bsims> meoblast001: Ok its just telling you that it isn't going to be upgraded, nothing to worry about
<Beldar> meoblast001, Various meanings, can indicate a partial upgrade within a OS, in this not exactly sure. However doing a upgrade like this with turning off any extra repos is not advised to start with.
<Bsims> meoblast001: the reason usually is that a new package needs to be installed, thus the dist-upgrade
<meoblast001> could i just assume the machine is upgraded and wait until everything blows up and reinstall?
<meoblast001> or is that not advised?
<Bsims> meoblast001: its upgraded
 * Bsims smiles apt is smarter than most
<Beldar> Bsims, a dist-upgrade on a release to to release upgrade?
<meoblast001> ok. although at 66% successful installation...
<Bsims> Beldar: yeah I know... sometimes I've had to... when my usual apt-get upgrade doesn't want to sort it all out
<Beldar> there is no usual apt-get on a os upgrade other than do-release-upgrade
<Snake2k> Beldar: Ummm i think if you wanna upgrade ubuntu releases like from 12.04 -> 12.10 its something like 'sudo do-release-upgrade' and with some flags
<Beldar> Snake2k, not sure you are folowing that makes no sense directed at me.
<TimH> jungejason: I am afraid that I do not have anything else.  The only other option that I can think of is to create a new user and login as that user and see if the Desktop is correct.  If so you will need to re-create your account. Otherwise I am not sure.
<jimgroth> I've installed guest additions in my virtualbox lubuntu install but still not getting my monitor detected. Any ideas?
<jimgroth> I also don't get shared clipboard.
<Snake2k> Beldar: oh sorry i misread the thread
<jungejason> TimH: I tried to choose GNome at the log in screen and now I can get a termainla window.
<jungejason> I launched compizconfig again, hope I can fix it.
<Beldar> jungejason, compiz does not run in gnome in general, it is unity
<Beldar> gnome in the login is the shell
<jungejason> TimH: With the manager opened, I remember what I clicked that caused the problem. It's Preference -> Integration -> Enable integration into the desktop environment.
<locoloco> jimgroth: have you verified that the Guest Additions install took? lsmod | grep vbox
<jimgroth> I have now. :)
<jungejason> Beldar: thanks!
<TimH> jungejason:  I have ne3ver really messed around with compiz.  The only think that I can think of is to somehow clear out the settings, I just do not know where they are stored. A quick search finds a .config/compiz-1 under my home directory.  If you have the same you might want to try moving that folder somewhere else and loggin back in to see what it does.  I am sure that there are other locations for setting just not sure where.
<jungejason> TimH: after I click and unclick again in the manager, then log out and log in, the launch bar comes back!
<TimH> jungejason: cool, sounds like you found it.
<hassen> I often see PPA in ubuntu articles
<hassen> what is it?
<Beldar> !ppa | hassen
<ubottu> hassen: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jungejason> TimH: It's still a mystary. Thank you very much for your help!
<belljar> hello everyone, can anyone please tell me the command to delete a hard disk partition with dd?
<Beldar> belljar, Why would you use dd?
<Bsims> um belljar dd copies... I think ya want to man rm
<belljar> Beldar, because I used it last time.
<hassen> Beldar, ah the bot,thanls.
<hassen> *thanks
<Beldar> belljar, What distro are you using?
<belljar> 12.04
<belljar> Beldar, 12.04
<belljar> by the way, it's funny our nicks are so similar
<Beldar> belljar, I would use gparted.
<MikeChel1n> anyone know how to get flash projector working in ubuntu 13.10? the ia32-libs package is gone
<Beldar> belljar, I have a cone head yours would be more rounded I suspect. ;)
<dondopa> When acting as a master, BIND 9 supports IXFR for those zones where the necessary change history information is available.
<hassen> i wonder why couldn't I install Webcamstudio in ubuntu 13.10 (typed  $ sudo dpkg -i getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb )
<aaas> anyone know how to get the size of a directory (recursively) using ftp
<hassen> i meant: i typed:  sudo dpkg -i webcamstudio_0.55a_all.deb
<hitsujiTMO_> hassen: did you need to run: sudo apt-get -f install               after?
<wheatthin> aaas, df -h <folder>/
<aaas> wheatthin i need to do it over ftp
<wheatthin> aaas, can use ls -lah
<hassen> hitsujiTMO_, after typing sudo dpkg -i webcamstudio_0.55a_all.deb :  i got:  http://s11.postimg.org/9c7k8qasz/Screenshot_from_2013_12_02_04_12_57.png
<wheatthin> might not even need l
<aaas> wheatthin are you talking about the standard ftp client from the command line...i don't seem to get the recursive size with that
<locoloco> aaas: you tied to ftp? can you use ssh instead?
<aaas> locoloco no it's to a seedbox
<xangua> hassen: you have the deb in your actual home directory or is in some other directory like Downloads¿
<locoloco> aaas: ok, what of the size-command? or does that only list individual file(s)?
<wheatthin> ls -lR
<aaas> locoloco size command?  I tried size, but it wants a file name argument
<aaas> wheatthin it doesn't give me the full recrusive size
<hassen> xangua, you're right..i was in another directory,rather than Downloads: the one containing the .deb packs
<bsellers267> Welp, I finally decided to make ubuntu my only OS.
<bsellers267> I have a lot to learn in the world of linux.
<bsellers267> I disliked the new gnome look so I opted to go with the classic look instead.
<bsellers267> Makes my work flow a lot easier.
<amol> hello all
<amol> is there any admin in this chanel
<amol> ?
<cfhowlett> amol, probably.  state the issue.
<Logan_> amol: What do you mean by "admin?"
<aaas> locoloco wheatthin ok so what i had to do was mount the ftp locally using curlftpfs and then the normal commands were available to me so du . --maxdepth=0 worked
<amol> i have to discuss my project on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> amol, this isn't the place for that.
<cfhowlett> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<amol> can you get me the correct email id of person working with ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> amol, which one of the many thousands would you like? :)
<cfhowlett> amol, I'm guessing you want to develop something for ubuntu?
<amol> cfhowlett can i discuss my project with you on private message on this channel
<amol> ?
<locoloco> aaas: right, man ftp clearly states size command takes file-name argument. Don't know if nlist-command would help.
<locoloco> aaas: thanks for the solution!
<cfhowlett> amol, won't really help as I don't develop nor am I am admin.  best place is to go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu and find the resources there.
<aaas> locoloco np..here's where i found it...just took a bit to get it working:  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/21572/how-to-check-disk-usage-in-ftp
<amol> cfhowlett    i know you are not admin you are normal user  like me but still i need sum suggession on my project
<cfhowlett> amol, PM now open
<hassen> how to install .bz2 files?
<cfhowlett> Hey all, how to I direct Ubottu responses back to myself privately?  trying to keep the channel clear
<hassen> i meant *.tar.bz2
<xangua> cfhowlett: just msg ubottu¿
<freannrak> How can I determine if my TrackPoint is being detected by Ubuntu? I'm having hard time changing the sensitivity of it. Xinput output: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9c8557872d548b36ff2b
<cfhowlett> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Eli-5dce> Hello Everybody.
<jmgk> heya Eli-5dce
<cfhowlett> Eli-5dce, greetings
<Eli-5dce> jmgk : Hey dude
<cfhowlett> hassen, http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=.bz2+files+ubuntu&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz35
<Eli-5dce> cfhowlett: Hello to you also
<jmgk> hey
<locoloco> aaas: elegant work-around indeed! btw, out of curiosity, seedbox running Ubuntu/Ubuntu Server? or other *nix?
<aaas> locoloco i really don't know...it's a third party seedbox host
<aaas> locoloco not sure why but it seems like 80% of seedboxes use ftp and not ssh-based transfer solutions
<mattheww> I am trying to figure out the speeds supported by eth0... is there a way I can get that via command line?
<mattheww> I remember a command a long time ago, I think it had to with using grep and /proc, but I can't remember...
<locoloco> aaas: I see, one could argue it's safer than SSH. Been running Ubuntu Server seedbox on Hardkernel's Odroid U2. Fantastic little device! 5 Watt energy consumption.
<j-horowitz> 1
<cfhowlett> j-horowitz, 2
<aaas> locoloco well im not sure ftp is more secure, in fact i think that's the one thing most security profesionals recommend against, BUT seed box stuff generally doesn't need to be encrypted (it's usually just torrent files), and ftp uses less resources...i think that's why they do it
<LynchLord> use FTPS
<LynchLord> pls
<locoloco> aaas: sry, didn't mean to argue safety in that sense!
<mattheww> nevermind, it was `ethtool eth0`
<j-horowitz> 5
<aaas> ...unless you have MANY users downloading unimportant info
<locoloco> ftp sucks from that perspective... Understand it's use for unimportant stuff
<aaas> yeah i think that's key...that's why almost all seedboxes don't use sftp
<locoloco> safety != shell access
<jmgk> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jmgk> hm
<meddy> anyone know how to remove another linux distro that is in dual boot with ubuntu 13.10 I want to keep  ubuntu
<imaginati0n> I was browsing my home folder when i see a folder called example and in it , it contained a .ogg file that said how fast does your pc boot so is this normal in Ubuntu LTS 12.04?
<cfhowlett> imaginati0n, yes it's normal.
<imaginati0n> Why is it included?
<cfhowlett> imaginati0n, advertising?
<imaginati0n> Oh
<cfhowlett> imaginati0n, ubuntu used to contain lots of examples of ubuntu made media.
<meddy> anyone?
<cfhowlett> meddy, boot ubuntu, remove the other filesystem, then update grub?
<meddy> it won't let me remove the other partition made by  other disotri
<meddy> distor
<meddy> distro
<cfhowlett> meddy, yeah, that's probably a sudo level operation
<shanahan> any tmux users here?  how do i bind tmux to a keyboard shortcut?    as int he custom keyboard shortcuts  "tmux" isn't working
<shanahan> is it something like "tmux new-session" that didn't work either.
<cfhowlett> meddy, you could also boot an ubuntu USB/CD into a live session, run gparted and remove the other distro.
<meddy> I'm assumiing by tpying sudo su in the terminal woudn't work?
<shanahan> akhh gtg
<cfhowlett> meddy, try it ...
<meddy> this is what the error message say when i try to delete it
<meddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6507611/
<wheatthin> meddy, why in the world would you want to delete a device node?
<wheatthin> meddy, I'd stop while you're ahead, or else you're going to break something
<meddy> a what ?  I know the other disro is in there the otehr distro is elementary OS
<wheatthin> meddy, that's why it gave you that error, is you were deleting the harddrives device node, while it was in use. that's a no-no
<meddy> it not mounted at all it not being in use
<wheatthin> it's enumerated, thus being used.
<meddy> what you mean
<wheatthin> meddy, if you want to delete a file, go into the mount place and delete the file, not the device node.
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, she's trying to remove a secondary linux OS from her dual boot
<wheatthin> meddy, anything in /dev is off limits lol
<wheatthin> cfhowlett, well she's going about it the wrong way.
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, and she's looking at following my very questionable advice
<wheatthin> cfhowlett, if she wishes to delete a partition, or format it, instruct her to do so.
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, thus the circle completes.  Please advise her.  Obviously way above my knowledge point.
<wheatthin> meddy, in the console type sudo parted -l  and paste the info in pastebin
<lotuspsychje> wheatthin: she left :p
<wheatthin> and then tell me what partition you want gone.
<wheatthin> lol figures
<cfhowlett> if she comes back irate ... blame me.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: why need a blame in an opensource community
<wheatthin> cfhowlett, fyi, the easiest way for formatted is by using gui and gparted for those who aren't familiar with cli
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, I did suggest the live boot / gparted option.
 * lotuspsychje never liked those dualboots :p
<wheatthin> ehh doesn't have to be a liveboot :).. just gotta be in the installed os she wanted to keep, then find the partition, format it, and then update-grub
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, as I thought!  She said she hit an error and I suggested she needed sudo.
<wheatthin> nah, it was the device node in /dev she was trying to delete
<wheatthin> instead of formatted with reiserfs or extfs
<lotuspsychje> im looking for the packagename of useraccounts icon, can this be removed safely so users cant poke around the userlist?
<lotuspsychje> would be nice if only root could see userlist, and not all users
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I would think it should be easier to sandbox the users from seeing ANY of the filesystem, e.g. restrict them to /home
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: is that possible to lock /home to a user?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I KNEW you were going to ask me that!  :)  Yes, but I've never done it.  Only read about it.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i always thought it might be unsafe to chmode the whole /home for some reason
<lotuspsychje> chmod
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, for an unprivileged user?  dont' see why.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: will this not affect the way /home stores configs and such for other users?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I don't have such sophisticated knowledge .
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: ok well tnx, ill experiment with sandboxing a user
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, and I'd love to send you the link, but the great firewall is throttling my connection so search is painfully slow
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: no sweat mate, just wanted to know if it was possibl
<Zooklubba> So. I got DC from my server when I did an apt-get upgrade
<Zooklubba> error were encountered while processing> http://pastebin.com/h6isJCXL
<Zooklubba> how the hell do I fix that :/
<lotuspsychje> Zooklubba: you upgraded from wich version to wich?
<Zooklubba> I didnt upgrade shit. I just did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<wheatthin> Zooklubba, looks like you are trying to upgrade mysql-server twice
<wheatthin> watch the language plz
<Zooklubba> When I reconnected it was locked
<Zooklubba> So I deleted the temp locks thingies
<Zooklubba> wheatthin: I think it's more that the upgrade was cancelled in the middle of it
<wheatthin> Zooklubba, you can try dpkg -reconfigure mysql-server
<lotuspsychje> Zooklubba: so..from wich version are you trying to upgrade?
<wheatthin> Zooklubba, if so, it would have suggested to do apt-get -f
<Zooklubba> lotuspsychje: There were like 300 packages that were upgraded
<Zooklubba> wheatthin: As I have tried. And it did not yield any other results than errors
<wheatthin> right, but since it didn't spit out that error, it's not gonna work lol
<lotuspsychje> Zooklubba: thats not my question mate..wich ubuntu version to wich?
<jmgk> hey evilbug
<Zooklubba> lotuspsychje: As I said. I didnt
<Zooklubba> I just wanted to upgrade some old packages
<Zooklubba> Didnt touch the ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> Zooklubba: you mean update packages then? not upgrade to a new ubuntu version?
<Zooklubba> yes
<lotuspsychje> Zooklubba: ...ok and on wich ubuntu version are you now?
<lotuspsychje> server, desktop,...number
<Zooklubba> wheatthin: http://pastebin.com/AfwDK8dL that's the full one
<Zooklubba> lotuspsychje: 12.04, server
<wheatthin> ahh, you have two package managers trying to access the same process
<wheatthin> just reboot and sudo apt-get -f
<lotuspsychje> wheatthin: how did you see that if i may ask
<wheatthin> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<lotuspsychje> wheatthin: tnx thought so, locked by another process
<daze_> Is there a way to get league of legends on ubuntu
<wheatthin> daze_, you have to check wine compadibility list
<lotuspsychje> daze_: not sure if its in the list, but you can try playonlinux
<cfhowlett> daze_, or wine
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | daze_
<ubottu> daze_: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.1-1 (saucy), package size 1578 kB, installed size 3954 kB
<daze_> Negative downloaded wine and playonlinex does not have it.
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | daze_
<ubottu> daze_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lotuspsychje> daze_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/243434/can-i-play-league-of-legends-in-ubuntu
<daze_> How can i install windows without a cd drive
<cfhowlett> daze_, windows support this isn't.  ask in #windows
<MikeChel1n> anyone know how to get flash projector working in ubuntu 13.10? the ia32-libs package is gone
<Zooklubba> wheatthin: reboot and sudo apt-get upgrade -f.
<lotuspsychje> MikeChel1n: i read devs are working on a ia32-libs replacement..not sure how it works
<Zooklubba> Grub failed window. Eek
<Zooklubba> Do you wish to continue :/
<lotuspsychje> MikeChel1n: maybe the #ubuntu-devel guys might know ?
<MikeChel1n> lotuspsychje: i was able to install 32-bit versions of some libraries but idk all the ones required by flash projector
<wheatthin> no, just sudo apt-get -f
<jmgk> hey MikeChel1n
<wheatthin> should due.
<MikeChel1n> hello
<wheatthin> Sorry, was making me a cup of coffee :D
<wheatthin> !hello
<jmgk> !hi
<wheatthin> lol
<jmgk> ;P
<MikeChel1n> hehe
<wheatthin> Have a question?
<MikeChel1n> lotuspsychje: ok thanks i might try asking there
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | wheatthin will match your cup of coffee
<ubottu> wheatthin will match your cup of coffee: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wheatthin> lol
<pogi_ako> hello
<pogi_ako> can't  use 13.10 due to errors telling me that my hardware cant be found by 13.10
<pogi_ako> wth?
<ziyu> 这里有人说中文吗
<somsip> !zh | ziyu
<ubottu> ziyu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ziyu> thanks
<jmcantrell> i seem to be missing those transparent popup notifications. what packages provide that
<somsip> !info osd-notify
<ubottu> Package osd-notify does not exist in saucy
<somsip> !find osd-notify
<ubottu> Package/file osd-notify does not exist in saucy
<somsip> jmcantrell: hmm. I thought it was somethign like that...
<somsip> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.35+13.10.20130917.1-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 163 kB, installed size 790 kB
<somsip> jmcantrell: maybe this is not the default way of showing these as it's optional. So not really sure
<Danato> !info kernel
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in saucy
<Danato> you dont say
<jmcantrell> i was messing with some packages and now i get little text-only messages in the upper left corner instead of popups
<jmcantrell> how can i tell what the default packages are?
<Romance> i export SOCKS_SERVER=127.0.0.1:<port> , is that sufficient to let wget use the proxy?
<dotaramble> how do I disable in ubuntu 12.04 live   during bootup  scanning partitions for indexes it takes forever...
<cfhowlett> dotaramble, define "forever" - it's a safety feature, is it not?
<dotaramble> i mean the scanning for indexes for packages.   more than 2minutes :D
<dotaramble> i am used to live boot up in under 20 seconds
<dotaramble> are there any switches that I can pass to the kernel?
<MVanDruff> good evening. has anyone had any problems getting netflix desktop to work?
<cfhowlett> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MVanDruff> ok when i click on netflix desktop it does not load. i have unintstalled it and reinstalled it numerous times and it does not load
<MVanDruff> sudo apt-get remove netflix-desktop   followed by  sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop   and still will not load
<Beldar> MVanDruff, remove does not remove the configs you might try a purge than reinstall.
<MVanDruff> i never got into any configs. it has never run
<cfhowlett> MVanDruff, have some fun.  look in your /home and in .local for hidden files and folders.  BET you'll find a .netflix of some sort
<Beldar> MVanDruff, well you seem to have the answers so best if luck. ;)
<Beldar> of*
<MVanDruff> how do i purge?
<Beldar> sudo apt-get purge netflix-desktop
<cfhowlett> MVanDruff, sudo apt-get purge packagenamehere
<Beldar> Make sure the ppa is supporting the release you are running as well.
<MVanDruff> ppa?
<Beldar> MVanDruff, YOU have to add a ppa to run it.
<awan1> ppa key
<MVanDruff> ok i am checking something
<Beldar> MVanDruff, If you have tried it through wine this site address that. http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
<MVanDruff> well i am looking at the ppa sight. what is the most recent ubuntu version?
<JordanJ2> 13.10
<MVanDruff> thank you jordan
<JordanJ2> No problem
<samuraibsd> Are AMD's proprietary drivers stable enough for daily use these days?
<JordanJ2> I used them, seemed stable enough in my case
<samuraibsd> Great, thanks. Wanna get my Steam on, hoping to pull as much performance out as possible
<daze_> how do you enable more desktops and then button to switch in between?
<cfhowlett> daze_, install the desktop.  log out.  choose the desktop.  login.
<daze_> No i mean workspaces
<pogi_ako> is 13.10 good?
<daze_> Say watching a movie on one screen, and then have more work on another?
<pogi_ako> y can ti use it?
<cfhowlett> pogi_ako, in English?
<pogi_ako> returns me an error saying that my hardware cant be found
<cfhowlett> !details|pogi_ako,
<ubottu> pogi_ako,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pogi_ako> I'm running 13.04. Problem is that after installing 13.10, cant use it. It saying something that I should configure my graphics, drivers, etc. because 13.10 cant find my hardware.
<cfhowlett> pogi_ako, EXACT error message?
<RealOpty> Hello :)
<pogi_ako> cfhowlett: it gives me this dialog box saying that 13.10 cant find my hardware like the graphics card, etc.
<pogi_ako> cfhowlett: It saying something like low-graphics mode
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|pogi_ako
<ubottu> pogi_ako: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<RealOpty> in my sources.list i have mirror://mirror.ub.etc/etc/etc.txt, I want to ignore a mirror that its selecting, how can i go about this?
<cfhowlett> RealOpty, ## will comment out the mirror
<RealOpty> I know.
<RealOpty> im using mirror:// to autoselect. yet its selected an even slower mirror then the main repo..
<samuraibsd> Alright, let's hope changing drivers doesn't hose anything
<Delsin> can anyone here help me out with installing memtest86 on a usb stick?
<tozen> exit
<ziyu> Why is no one talking
<jmgk> ask a question
<jmgk> :P
 * he_re_ blinks.
<ziyu> I am using  Google Translate
<szymek> where are you from ziyu ?
<ziyu> china
<ziyu> Where do you come from
<cfhowlett> !cn|ziyu,
<ubottu> ziyu,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<MarGul> How secure is it to login via SSH to my server (server is running ubuntu-server and my laptop ubuntu 12.04)? Say for example that I log into my system from school. If there is people listening to the traffic will my password be sent out in plain text?
<adam_> ssh is secure
<mz`> no plain text password, prefer using only version 2 of the protocol, and do not use passwords, use ssh keys
<adam_> no one will see your password in plain text
<MVanDruff> I try running additional drivers and get this error Unable to start "/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4"
<MarGul> Thanks guys. Im right now looking at using RSA keys. Can I have both RSA authentication and a password or is that just over kill?
<mz`> MVanDruff: debug by running the command yourself in a shell
<mz`> MarGul: yes you can
<MarGul> mz`: Thanks
<mz`> if you lose ssh access, if you loose your ssh key, you will need your password at some point
<MVanDruff> how would i go about that ?
<mz`> (or the root one, obviously)
<mz`> MVanDruff: search in the applications menu for a 'terminal' app, open it, enter the command like '/path/to/program <args>'
<MVanDruff> no such file or directory
<hagerf> ls
<helmut_> hi
<foo357> Hello, what's a good XML editor for linux? All I want to do is really to minimize and rearrange some elements.
<geirha> foo357: A scriptable one, or a gui editor?
<foo357> geirha: a gui text editor
<Dreyfax> hey, i need some help - i want to disable automount for my sdcard, but it doesnt work - i followed instructions in wiki and disabled options via dconf but it still mounts it
<Dreyfax> and if i throw it out, i cant access it via /dev/sdX anymore -.-
<samuraibsd> Is libcairo 1.12.2 still available in the repos? I'm finding it has a bug with Catalyst that I can't seem to fix, so I'd like to roll it back.
<samuraibsd> And apt isn't finding that version
<vocx> samuraibsd, I think there would only be one version of a given library per release, unless it was updated. I guess you can install the library from the previous release, but you know that dependencies and so on. May be complicated.
<samuraibsd> vocx: Thanks. I'm running into a bug that looks almost a year old and hasn't been fixed...not sure what to do about this.
<sjaak_trekhaak> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 13.10 and recently it looks like some weird font is being rendered instead of Verdana. See: http://i.imgur.com/FY8c2CJ.png
<geirha> foo357: Don't know, then, I just use vim for interactive editing.
<sjaak_trekhaak> How can I 'reset' that to get the proper verdana back?
<vocx> samuraibsd, Are you experienced in this, like truly troubleshooting the issue, or just think that the older version used to work. I would follow the clues and see if it's a reported bug.
<Repox> Hello. I've had an odd experience. My syslog has been chowned to a user called messagebus. The effect of this is that the syslog doesn't log anything. Where does the messagebus user come from? And how can I make sure that it doesn't take over the syslog again?
<samuraibsd> vocx: Yeah, I've been playing the Linux game since the mid 90s, so I'm used to looking for solutions. I found a bug filed November 2012 that is exactly what my issue is. Reported fixed multiple times, then reopened. It's just an issue that's not fixed yet.
<samuraibsd> Repox: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/306271/file-ownership-in-13-04-set-to-messagebus-instead-of-syslog-for-var-log-files
<daze_> How to know if my sli is running in Ubuntu?
<cgt-michelin_la_> ola
<pamedam> hi there
<pamedam> I am here to ask for help
<pamedam> on network manger and wifi on xubuntu
<aeon-ltd> ok, but in the future don't ask to ask
<pamedam> ^^
<pamedam> I  am trying to configure wifi on this computer
<pamedam> iwlist works fine
<daze_> How do i get both my graphics cards working ubunto?
<pamedam> but I have nothing referring to wireless ion network manager interface
<pamedam> any clue ?
<geirha> pamedam: Check if the wireless is configured in /etc/network/interfaces   if it is, network-manager will ignore the interface
<daze_> Anyone know how to turn on sli?
<pamedam> geirha -> it returns auto lo
<pamedam> auto ra0
<pamedam> iface ra0 inet loopback
<pamedam> where ra0 is the wifi usb adaptater
<pamedam> I already edited this file
<pamedam> and added auto ra0
<pamedam> because it used to swithch of everytime I rebot
<geirha> pamedam: should've contained "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<pamedam> It usually did
<geirha> pamedam: Well, that's why network-manager ignores it
<pamedam> Ok I try to reinit this file and let you know
<Danato> is kernel 3.12 supported yet?
<vocx> samuraibsd, Seems like a bug then. Have you found the past bug reports, in messagebus, or so? I have not experienced this, so I cannot say more.
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<pamedam> geirha -> shoulda reboot now ?
<pamedam> because right click on network manager still doesn't show any wireless option
<geirha> pamedam: either that or restart the network and network-manager services
<pamedam> service network-manager stop
<pamedam> ?
<pamedam> geirha -> ?
<geirha> pamedam: service networking restart  # I think
<pamedam> thx
<samuraibsd> vocx: Looks like the only solution is to not use fglrx for now...a shame, since the performance just isn't up to snuff yet.
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys, can I get some advice on buying  a new laptop?I see 90% of the laptops that are actually decent are using the nvidia optimus technology crap
<pamedam> geirha -> I did stop/start commands
<pamedam> nothing changed
<Wiz_KeeD> I would like to avoid it since I game once every 1000 years
<geirha> pamedam: Hm. Try the same with network-manager too
<Wiz_KeeD> But it seems I cannot since 90% of the models have it...is it such a pain in ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<pamedam> geirha -> that's what I just did
<vocx> Wiz_KeeD, I have a Lenovo T420. I didn't even know about the Optimus stuff until now. I hear it works okay, you just have to deactivate it. I Run Ubuntu in a virtual machine, so I cannot say for sure, but the Live CD ran okay.
<samuraibsd> Wiz_KeeD: I believe I recognize sarcasm in your comment, but I'm unsure what it entails. Do you mean that you game often, or that you game rarely?
<geirha> pamedam: Both networking and network-manager ?
<pamedam> since iwlist works fine, I am not so far from a wifi working !!!! GRRRRR
<pamedam> network-manager only
<Wiz_KeeD> I game rarely, If i game at all samuraibsd, a integrated intel graphics card would be perfect for me...but i seldom find it alone and that's the problem :(
<geirha> well, network manager probably still thinks /etc/network/interfaces is in charge of ra0
<pamedam> when trying to do the same on networking
<away> Wiz_KeeD, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<pamedam> it says "stop: unknown instance"
<Wiz_KeeD> Yeah I know about that away I just heard it's not fully supported, most people would suggest "staying away" from optimus even though bumblebee exists...
<Wiz_KeeD> Maybe I could just deactivate the nvidia card permanently from bios or something...
<away> well, as you said, it's hard to stay away
<away> and it works for me (though not under ubuntu, haven't tried)
<samuraibsd> Wiz_KeeD: There are plenty of laptops that run Intel chipset graphics. My personal favorite laptops are ThinkPads and MacBooks, but I believe Asus has a few products that use Intel HD graphics alone
<samuraibsd> You likely just need to focus on the lower end.
<away> some ultrabooks don't have dedicated graphics
<geirha> pamedam: service networking stop ?
<Wiz_KeeD> samuraibsd, I only found one asus with just integrated hd graphics but it's out of stock everywhere :((
<pamedam> geirha -> yep
<pogi_ako> hello
<pogi_ako> is 13.10 good?
<pogi_ako> I can't use 13.10 whenever I install it
<Wiz_KeeD> pogi_ako, it is but it's not LTS
<pogi_ako> does it often crash?
<geirha> pamedam: Not sure then, I haven't gotten around to learning upstart properly. So not sure how to restart it.
<pamedam> geirha -> I restart the computer and come back
<geirha> pamedam: ok
<nf7> Are any of you guys running Ubuntu on a laptop? What is your battery life compared to Windows? Worse, better or the same?
<pogi_ako> Same?
<pogi_ako> And my wifi range got shorter compared to Win. 8
<pogi_ako> I really had to work on my desk unlike before I can work anywhere in the house
<nf7> Hmmm, my battery seems to be unchanged from Windows 8.1, WiFi has always sucked though and still does in either. That's what happens when you live in an apartment building with 100+ networks in range!
<pogi_ako> nf7: lol
<pogi_ako> what Ubuntu are u running?
<nf7> 13.10
<nf7> You?
<pogi_ako> Is Lucid still a viable option?
<pogi_ako> am stuck with .04 :(
<pogi_ako> .04 sucks!
<DJones> !lucid | pogi_ako For a desktop, Lucid is EOL & no longer supported
<ubottu> pogi_ako For a desktop, Lucid is EOL & no longer supported: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<pogi_ako> it crashes, my Dota 2 had crashed twice that I had to install it again and wait for half-day >_<
<nf7> I have no idea, I would assume that it isn't. What problem exactly are you having with your install? Just wifi issues?
<pogi_ako> Right now, I have a problem with playing videos
<nf7> Ah I see. Hmmm, I don't think I would ever game under Linux. I'm just gonna assume most problems with that have to do with bad video card drivers which is unfortunately goes hand in hand with Linux.
<nf7> "Bad" as in not as good as Windows drivers.
<CAP5743> nf7
<CAP5743> nf7
<nf7> But you'd have to ask someone who knows more about it than me.
<CAP5743> nf7
<vocx> nf7, Not "bad", just closed-sourced.
<pogi_ako> nf7: yeah I think so, considering that my pc is an HP too which sucks Microsoft's ass
<jmgk> hey pogi_ako
<jmgk> where are you from by the way?
<pogi_ako> jmgk: y?
<jmgk> just asking
<jmgk> :P
<jmgk> seen ya around
<jmgk> :p
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pogi_ako> ?
<nf7> I'm lucky I've got a Lenovo, who actually makes Linux drivers! and sells computers with Ubuntu on them in some markets. Not mine in particular but pretty much everything is seamless.
<jmgk> On this channel actually
<jmgk> hm
<jmgk> nf7,  did you try the website?
<pogi_ako> jmgk: oh, haha. had a creeper than for a secx
<pogi_ako> sec*
<nf7> jmgk: What website?
<jmgk> hehe no
<pogi_ako> oh
<jmgk> nf7,  the drivers site?
<pogi_ako> so that's why they had Lenovo on their site showcasing Ubuntu
<nf7> jmgk: Sorry, what are we talking about?
<jmgk> eh
<pogi_ako> Is upgrading an ideal way to upgrade to .10?
<pogi_ako> or fresh install?
<nf7> I'm not sure, I've never upgraded Ubuntu.
<nf7> I'm sure there's an upgrade guide on the wiki.
<pogi_ako> lol
<pogi_ako> it's just a click away
<nf7> Yes it is.
<pogi_ako> doing it now
<nf7> Cool
<nf7> Do you think it will fix your problems?
<Zorky> Looking for someone. That can tell me the commands to make the users i add to a group save and edit eachothers files from a symoblic made folder on their desktops. I tried to create a group, adding that group to the users and then change chmod on the folder. sudo chmod 777 <folder> then sudo chown root:groupname <folder>  and then sudo chmod g+s <folder> and the files i add with 1 user is not writable on the other user
<cgt-michelin_la_> geirha -> I am back !!!
<cgt-michelin_la_> but I have still the same issue
<datapolitical> okay, crowd question. which is better as an email address: alex@abn.io
<datapolitical> or a@abn.io
<cgt-michelin_la_> I had to modify the etc/network/interfaces file
<cgt-michelin_la_> since I can see with lshw that my wifi hardware is disabled everytime I reboot
<Rory> datapolitical: me@abn.io
<sammy> anyone else getting X freezing with 13.10? :( I cant figure out what causes it, but X just stops accepting input. I can still switch to a vt, no process has run away with memory or cpu, I see nothing in .xsession-errors, Xorg.0.log or any syslog :(
<sammy> I can move the mouse around, and it might even change cursors depending on if its over a text field, but no clicking or keyboard presses do anything. I don't know where to begin to troubleshoot
<sammy> eh Ill chalk it up to gnome-shell and since as soon as I mention I'm using gnome not unity Ill be ushered to another channel, Ill show myself out :)
<nf7> I would think just about everyone who uses Ubuntu uses gnome
<Zorky> nf7:  Dont count on it.
<nf7> "just about everyone"
<nf7> compared to any other distro anyway
<Zorky> Can some1 help me. i need to figure out why i can't get the files to inherit folder permissions
<Rory> Zorky: What have you tried?
<Rory> !details | Zorky basically
<ubottu> Zorky basically: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rory> Zorky: Sory I just scrolled up
<Zorky> I can't figure out what i did wrong. i have done this before. but i have forgotten how to . :(
<Rory> Zorky: The answer is to use ACLs if you want files to automatically inherit the permissions of the parent folder. Top answer here http://superuser.com/questions/151911/how-to-make-new-file-permission-inherit-from-the-parent-directory
<somsip> Zorky: after a change to a users group, you need to logout and back in again. Did you do this for both users?
<Zorky> yes i did
<somsip> Zorky: and what are the perms/group/user on the created file.
<yossarianuk>  hi apart from kernel + glibc what other updates require an update for a KVM host ?
<iceroot> is there a way to have multiple remote logins (gui) where all are using the same user but have there own session?
<Zorky> the user that created it and then the group that the folder is set to¨
<yossarianuk> sorry updates require a reboot...
<Zorky> Rory:  ^
<iceroot> yossarianuk: dbus, kernel and libc6
<yossarianuk> thanks
<iceroot> yossarianuk: libc6 = glibc :)
<Rory> Zorky: I think the example in that answer I gave you is almost identical to your situation
<iceroot> yossarianuk: normally ubuntu should show you a message when a restart is needed (login message on ssh and the update notifier on the gui)
<somsip> Zorky: I have no experience of ACL, but comment on the answer with 17 votes also seems to fit what you've said so far. hence my first question
<Zorky> Rory:  this is not what i did before. to make it work.
<Zorky> somsip:  i didn't use ACL last i sat this up
<somsip> Zorky: especially as you have the directory as world-writable. maybe 775 would work around this
<somsip> Zorky: read the answer I'm referring to. It is not suggesting ACL
<yossarianuk> iceroot: cheers its on a server btw.
<geirha> cgt-michelin_la_: still not available through network-manager?
<cgt-michelin_la_> nope :/
<Zorky> somsip:  can you tell  the chmod number for the g+s ?
<somsip> Zorky: I always use g+s too. Maybe 2775, but I'm not sure
<somsip> Zorky: anyway - other things to do. good luck
<Zorky> thanks
<stlu> Hi, I'm trying to figure out why "less" sometimes leaves its output on the screen, sometimes not
<vlt> stlu: Here it always happens inside "screen".
<stlu> vlt: ok, thats a good start
<stlu> vlt: I figure it has something to do with the feature they call 'framebuffer' which is why 'less' can open a whole new window without leaving anything on the terminal.
<cgt-michelin_la_> geirha -> still the same point
<geirha> cgt-michelin_la_: Odd ...
<stlu> vlt: I didn't pay attention to whether screen was running, I was thinking it was a difference between ubuntu desktop and a ubuntu server.
<vlt> stlu: Maybe even the screen developers did that on purpose to save bandwidth (back in the 80’s).
<cgt-michelin_la_> geirha -> do you think it is a network-manager issue or it comes from something wrong in the system ?
<stlu> bye
<Silex> how can I install a 64bit kernel on 32 bits ubuntu 12.04? I did the following: http://ideone.com/Ey7dY6 but "uname -a" still reports i686
<Myrtti> Silex: where did you get the idea that you could and that it would work?
<Rory> Silex: cos you can't, and it won't
<Silex> I got this example from there: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81824/how-can-i-switch-a-32-bit-installation-to-a-64-bit-one
<[Gentoo]> Silex: just backup your configs and install 64 bit ubuntu
<Silex> [Gentoo]: it's ab it more complicated than that... the current runnign system heavily relies on 32 bits packages
<[Gentoo]> Silex: what do you mean
<Silex> and when trying to make this system depends on the :i386 version some weird stuffs happen
<Silex> it'd be much easier if one could simply use the 64bit kernel but use teh 32bit os :)
<marcolino> Hi, is it possible to create new directories with the owner being the owenr of the parent directory instead of the user that created the sub directory?
<[Gentoo]> no idea, what about using 32 bit repo for packages (not sure how)
<Myrtti> Silex: so did you even read what that askubuntu link advices?
<Silex> Myrtti: yes, what part are you refering to?
<Myrtti> Silex: because it clearly states in the first reply it's a lot more complicated than what you tried to do
<Myrtti> first answer, third paragraph onwards
<Silex> ok, I was refering to second answer
<Silex> and first answer is about converting all your packages to :amd64
<Silex> second answer is what I'm trying to do: just remove the kernel limitations while keeping the 32 bits packages running
<Myrtti> which kernel limitations?
<Silex> limitations being the 16 terabytes filesystem limit
<[Gentoo]> Silex: do you mean you cant afford downtime for a reinstall?
<frozen> http://xdcc.it/network/QuartzNet/channel/upz-crew/bot/UPZ%7CDuMP%7CMP4%7C001.html
<Silex> [Gentoo]: it's a long story... basically I already explored the route where I port the code to 64 bits, the route where I compile the code with -m32 and make ti depends on :i386 packages...
<Silex> and someone mentionned to me that I could avoid all this if I simply used the 64bit kernel with the 32 bit packages
<[Gentoo]> yeah
<[Gentoo]> as it can run 32 bit
<[Gentoo]> why not reinstall and copy over all your important files
<makara> my application's menu isn't showing in unity. Is there a shortcut key to activate?
<marcolino> Hi, is it possible to create new directories with the owner being the owner of the parent directory instead of the user that created the sub directory?
<Silex> [Gentoo]: because I'll need to spend weeks figuring out the :i386 dependencies
<Silex> :)
<Silex> my paste from earlier looked simple enought to replace the kernel with its 64bit version
<[Gentoo]> cant help you on that one
<Silex> I'm only askign why doens't this work
<Silex> http://ideone.com/Ey7dY6
<Inorganic-NET> h
<Silex> I don't realyl understand as linux-image:i386 isn't installed, it'd be the :adm64 version taht is loaded
<Silex> yet uname -a tells me otherwise
<Silex> maybe I fiddle with the wrong package
<Inorganic-NET> Hi, need help ?
<Silex> oh wait, maybe I need to purge the oldone
<[Gentoo]> Silex: tbh ive never attempted that
<[Gentoo]> Inorganic-NET: with what
<[Gentoo]> or was you offering help
<Inorganic-NET> anything,
<Silex> weird http://ideone.com/yDX0wf
<Inorganic-NET> Is someone interested into IA ?
<Inorganic-NET> hi
<marcolino> Hmmm, is there no way to force sub directories to be created not as the user that created it but as the user who is the owner of the parent directory, instead of user:foobar I would like for it to be automatically foobar:user
<Bl08> My components folder is in my home directory and not in my / directory and it wont go back
<[Gentoo]> Bl08: what components
<Rory> marcolino: : The answer is to use ACLs if you want files to automatically inherit the permissions of the parent folder. Top answer here http://superuser.com/questions/151911/how-to-make-new-file-permission-inherit-from-the-parent-directory
<Bl08> [Gentoo],  it is an empty folder that is named components
<[Gentoo]> Bl08: you need to be root to move it.
<[Gentoo]> to root
<Rory> Bl08: sudo mv source destnation
<Bl08> Rory, thank you
<Bl08> [Gentoo], Thank you
<marcolino> Rory, I've tried setgid, acl to see if it works but didn't get any result or I should say I don't see a difference, the sub directories are still being owned by me
<[Gentoo]> Bl08: just think, if any user could mess with stuff in / how insecure the system would be
<Bl08> [Gentoo], True
<Zorky> my folder wont make files inherit permissions. my folder looks like this: drwsrwsrwx 2 root faellesmappe 4096 dec 2 11:15 faellesmappe
<Layke> I'm trying to do this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/109338/how-do-i-disable-mouse-magnet-on-middle-edge-with-multi-monitors
<Layke> Whee is "DIsplays"
<Layke> Nevermind.. I was typing it into terminal :) ... Found it now.
<yizhi401> Any body here?
<yizhi401> New to this and don't know what to do now
<fidel_> !ask > yizhi401
<ubottu> yizhi401, please see my private message
<k1l> yizhi401: just ask your ubuntu support question :)
<Jordan_U> Zorky: Why is the group for the directory "2"?
<Zorky> jordan:  i have no idea
<Zorky> Jordan_U:  i have no idea. I ran sudo chmod g+s and chown root:faellesmappe faellesmappe. and that is what i got
<Zorky> and a sudo chmod 777 afterwards
<Jordan_U> Zorky: Sorry, I just misread.
<lll> hello ,everyone
<yizhi401> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Felipe_C> Hi all, has anyone ever seen this: -bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_ZA.UTF-8): No such file or directory
<Felipe_C> tried all I could any suggestion where I could get some help?
<Rory> Felipe_C: Can you please paste the output of the "locale" command
<Rory> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Felipe_C> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6508684/
<Felipe_C> Thanks Rory
<Rory> Felipe_C: Can you run: sudo locale-gen en_ZA.UTF-8
<Felipe_C> done
<Rory> Felipe_C: Now sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Felipe_C> done Rory, during the locale-gen I had this message:  en_ZA.UTF-8... /usr/sbin/locale-gen: line 177: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_ZA.UTF-8)
<Felipe_C> nothing wrong on screen with dpkg-reconfigure
<Rory> Felipe_C: Can you put the following content in the file /etc/default/locale http://paste.ubuntu.com/6508698/
<Felipe_C> Rory, done.
<Rory> Felipe_C: OK now please run those two commands again
<Felipe_C> Rory, done
<Rory> Felipe_C: OK now has your problem gone?
<Felipe_C> Rory, error is gone, but language is LANG=en_ZA.UTF-8
<Rory> Felipe_C: Isn't that the idea?
<Felipe_C> Rory. no, I don't even know how ZA got there in the first place. I was trying to change it to en_GB, tried everything unsuccessfully
<Felipe_C> Rory, sorry about this Rory
<Rory> Felipe_C: Basically do everything you just did, but replace ZA with GB :)
<Felipe_C> will try Rory
<MonkeyDust> Rory  i admire your calmness and patience :)
<Rory> MonkeyDust: huh? Felipe_C isn't doing anything that would make me anything else
<Rory> And I know what it's like to beat your head against the locale wall
<Rory> Plus I feel duty bound as a fellow en_GB.UTF-8 to help ;)
<Felipe_C> Rory, thanks very much, I was able to change to en_GB now. one last questions, why are all the other LC (type, numeric) etc still in ZA ? do I have to change one by one? I am new to ubuntu.....
<Rory> Felipe_C: I don't know how ZA got there. You're welcome to change them in /etc/default/locale but the one that "matters" is LANG
<Felipe_C> Rory, maybe it's something related with the image used by this new vps hosting company I am using.
<Rory> ah yes Felipe_C probably
<Felipe_C> Rory, thanks so much for your help! great stuff!
<Rory> !cookie | Rory
<ubottu> Rory, please see my private message
<zorin> help with sslstrip. when I type  -->     sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j REDIRECT -- to-ports 10000    I get this--> "unknown arguments found on commandline Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information"
<Layke> Does this mean anything to anyone. I asked last week... http://askubuntu.com/questions/383756/keyboard-modifier-to-use-caps-with-xmodmap
<whathappenedtoub> Ubuntu13.10 failed to pull up on first boot!
<MonkeyDust> whathappenedtoub  "failed to pull up"?
<whathappenedtoub> MonkeyDust: after turning up the brightness, it just has a big dump of text and numbers, and something about RIP...[nouveau], hold on I will type them.
<MonkeyDust> whathappenedtoub  nouveau, that's nvidia, i'm not familiar with that, both do throw it in the channel
<whathappenedtoub> [ 26.695921 ] RIP [<ffffffffa0207cb0>] nve4_graph_init+0x250/0x7e0 [nouveau]
<whathappenedtoub> and
<whathappenedtoub> [ 26.697139 ] RSP <ffff880262a0bc10>
<Layke> What is the application that is adjusting my ubuntu brightness when I have something dark up ? And likewise adjusts when I have something bright up??
<whathappenedtoub> are the last lines
<whathappenedtoub> Layke: are you talking to me? I am using the bios/uefi I would assume
<Layke> whathappenedtoub, Nope. Asking my own question.
<Layke> Just coincidence we have same brightness Q :)
<Rory> Layke: It's not an ubuntu thing, it's your laptop hardware doing that
<whathappenedtoub> Layke: you have an nvidia card too?
<Layke> Rory, Cheers. :) I thoguht as much. Yeah I have nvidia gtx 680
<whathappenedtoub> I assume that is an 'optimus' style nvidia card and their support is craptacularlyamazing
<whathappenedtoub> MonkeyDust: any idea?
<whathappenedtoub> [ 26.695921 ] RIP [<ffffffffa0207cb0>] nve4_graph_init+0x250/0x7e0 [nouveau]
<whathappenedtoub> [ 26.697139 ] RSP <ffff880262a0bc10>
<whathappenedtoub> ^
<whathappenedtoub> How do you get kernel level fails out so I can send to pastebin?!?
<whathappenedtoub> I have no serialbus
<whathappenedtoub> as it is a brand new laptop
<MonkeyDust> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Layke> Rory, Strangely.. it's only adjusting it on my left monitor.. Maybe it's just a monitor hardware setting..
<Layke> Maybe I pressed some random setting on my Samsung monitor
<Rory> Layke: "Dynamic Contrast"
<Layke> Bingo :) Thanks.
<Layke> Yeah. That's it. Cheers. Been driving me insane.
<Zorky> I can't seem to figure out why i can't save a file in my sombolic made shortcut to a chmod 2777 folder and edit it with user2
<Zorky> i have made a group and chowned the group to the folder. chown root:group <folder> but user1 cannot edit files from user2 and vice versa
<husnainlatif> When is some decent touch support coming to Ubuntu  desktop, any news?
<falematte> Hi all, I have Ubuntu 12.04. If I try to add a new account to empathy i get an error and it close. What can I do?
<MonkeyDust> !touch | husnainlatif
<ubottu> husnainlatif: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Zorky> !gid
<Zorky> when setting gid on folder and setting folder to root:groupnameimade Does the groupnameimade require rwx ?
<falematte> Hi all, I have Ubuntu 12.04. If I try to add a new account to empathy i get an error and it close. What can I do?
<falematte> Hi all, I have Ubuntu 12.04. If I try to add a new account to empathy i get an error and it close. What can I do?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<swizgard> hey. i encountered a bug in cups, but am not able to report to cups (no bugtracker, no response on IRC). how to proceed?
<swizgard> i chased it down to source code level
<swizgard> it got introduced by the switch from 13.04 to 13.10 because cups jumped from 1.6 to 1.7.
<MonkeyDust> msg ubottu swap
<Myrtti> swizgard: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<swizgard> Myrtti: ok. thx.
<Myrtti> swizgard: or there's always apport
<remoteCTRL> !swappity
<remoteCTRL> !swapity
<Myrtti> !bug > swizgard
<ubottu> swizgard, please see my private message
<swizgard> ok. will fix it first locally, then report with fix
<remoteCTRL> does anybody know how to change the swappity in ubuntu?
<blognewb> i love ubuntu
<swizgard> Myrtti: maybe just a small afterquestion: i downloaded cups' sourcepackage with "apt-get source cups" and think that i fixed the bug: do you know how to compile the package to quickly install it?
<Myrtti> swizgard: I think there are instructions on the wiki but I think you could also pop into #ubuntu-devel and ask there
<Myrtti> if I'm not mistaken on the channel name
<swizgard> ok
<belljar> hello everyone, can you please let me know the shred command to erise a hard drive?
<belljar> <belljar> erase*
<lolcat> belljar: shred /dev/whatever?
<belljar> lolcat, thank you! :) how can I install shred? via ppa?
<lolcat> apt-get install shred?
<lolcat> belljar: You could use badblocks instead, then you will know if hte harddrive is healthy
<belljar> lolcat, thank you again, but the reason for resorting to shred is that I already found bad sectors in the disk, and I'll have to replace it
<lolcat> ah
<Iulia> Hey everyone! Please can anyone help me with this question: I am trying to install 13.10 and keep an XP that comes in the pc.  but there's no option of install together, only replace XP with Ubuntu.   WHat can I do , please?
<Rov265> Hello. Anyone here?
<Iulia> I did the same earlier with win8 when I DID whanted to replace and I saw the option but in this case I need to keep XP and I canot see the option "install with other OS"
<belljar> lolcat, I found out about installation, first I need to install the package nautilus-actions
<belljar> for shred
<LynchLord> Iulia, this can be achieved with a hammer. Remove your hard drive from your system, and gently smash the drive with said hammer.
<lolcat> belljar: why?
<lolcat> belljar: you can do it command line
<Iulia> Yeah...don't think I wouldn't do it....
<belljar> lolcat, when I type to install shred over command line, it doesnt find the package. I found a site that says nautilus actions need be installed first
<Iulia> Now seriously, anyone knows why those options appears in some cases and others no? I mean why says only replace and not install alongside
<belljar> lolcat, somewhere it also mentions "shred -v" which uses shred's default settings. should I better use this one?
<geirha> belljar: shred is part of coreutils, so it's already installed
<lolcat> belljar: Either way is fine
<lolcat> I use some other program, wipe or something
<Romualda> volevo fare un controllo su una conversazione avuta ieri sera, dato che ho perso un passaggio, qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare?
<DJones> !it | Romance
<ubottu> Romance: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DJones> Romance: Sorry, tab completion error
<vibhavsinha> hello
<Romance> DJones: e cara va bene
<fishcooker> how to rsync / partition to another partition.. i mean for backup
<Wiz_KeeD> how do I find out my computer model number in ubuntu?
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: Look on the box
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: You can find out about the processor:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Wiz_KeeD> usr13, yeah tilting the sucker over was faster indeed XD
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: There is also sysinfo
<hateball> Wiz_KeeD: and there is also dmidecode and lshw
<belljar> how long does it generally take shred to shred a 250GB drive?
<kevin__> Everyone is dead I presume
<BluesKaj> about 5 hits with a sledge , belljar
<belljar> BluesKaj, that's not shredding, though
<kevin__> what is shredding?
<hateball> !shred
<abhra> !shred
<belljar> is it too much paranoia to use shred and dd together?
<belljar> or one after another?
<abhra> kevin_ i think shredding means destroying  data in a hard drive in such a way that it could not be recovered
<belljar> abhra, are you responding to me, or has another user asked on shred, too? :)
<AndrewSPX> hi
<AndrewSPX> can someone tell me if my laptop is compatible with Ubuntu 12.04 http://www.emag.ro/laptop-toshiba-satellite-a300d-11v-amd-turion64-x2-tl-60-3gb-250gb-psak0e-00800hr3/pd/EGLH3BBBM/
<wink> hello. is there any way to find out why some older version of a package isn't available anymore (and where to get it to try to reproduce stuff) e.g. libav-tools_0.8.8-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb  is gone in all mirrors I checked.
<belljar> ubuntu kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu edubuntu..can anyone speak these out in 3 sec?
<abhra> belljar one user asked about the meaning of shredding?
<belljar> abhra, oh, ok..because I just asked about using dd and shred one after another..whether it makes sense
<researcher123> is there a form builder in Ubuntu? I want to host a professional form on my website
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: There is also phpsysinfo
<Wiz_KeeD> php? hah
<abhra> belljar i believe that there is nothing called "too much paranoia" :)
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: It's pretty nice actually.  (Just found it.)
<Wiz_KeeD> Btw, I took the plunge and I ordered a notebook with optimus technology in the hopes that I can disable the dedicated video card
<Wiz_KeeD> hope it works
<belljar> abhra, some talk about healthy doses of it etc..
<AndrewSPX> can someone tell me if my laptop is compatible with Ubuntu 12.04 http://www.emag.ro/laptop-toshiba-satellite-a300d-11v-amd-turion64-x2-tl-60-3gb-250gb-psak0e-00800hr3/pd/EGLH3BBBM/
<Wiz_KeeD> and in what sense does ubuntu not have support for the optimus technology, that only 1 will run or what?
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: Good luck with it.
<Wiz_KeeD> hope that's not a (you're screwed buddy) kind of good luck XD
<usr13> I doubt it.
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: I have a thinkpad with optimus and I had to enable discrete-only in the BIOS
<Myrtti> Wiz_KeeD: sudo lshw
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, and after you do, you have no issues whatsoever yes?
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Correct, it's as if it just had the nvidia card straight up
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: However, as always YMMV
<Wiz_KeeD> pfuu, at least that
<belljar> abhra, so does it make sense to use shred after having used dd to erase disk?
<Wiz_KeeD> I'd like to disable the nvidia card and have just the integrated one, less heat and power consumption
<Wiz_KeeD> but either one of those must be possible and if not i'd use bumblebee and cross my fingers if worst comes to worst
<AndrewSPX> helooo i'm invisible here ?!
<MonkeyDust> what's YMMV ?
<Myrtti> belljar: what shred does is basically dd with different settings, multiple times over
<Myrtti> AndrewSPX: nope.
<Wiz_KeeD> I've spend over 2 weeks researching notebooks with 15 inch screen and no optimus technology, it's just too much out there
<AndrewSPX> i have some issues here with this ubuntu
<belljar> Myrtti, so it takes much longer?
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  what kind of issues?
<Myrtti> belljar: if you set it so, yes.
<AndrewSPX> almost all the time i start my laptop is says something like /tmp partition is not present press S to skip or H ..
<AndrewSPX> and si working hard..
<Myrtti> belljar: point of shred is automating the dd so dd is done with different settings several times over to really erase the data from the disk
<belljar> Myrtti, I only entered the command without applying any settings:  shred /dev/hda
<AndrewSPX> and if i chose Ubuntu 3D enviroment dash is no longer working..
<belljar> Myrtti, so shred is stronger than dd?
<AndrewSPX> is working just in 2D Ubuntu
<Myrtti> belljar: oh yes.
<Wiz_KeeD> what does ymmv mean Rory XD?
<belljar> Myrtti, how long should I expect it to take for a 250Gb disk?
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Wiz_KeeD Your Mileage May Vary
<AndrewSPX> and as far i've google it.. ATI Radeon is not supported by ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> hahaha, nice
<Rory> AndrewSPX: You googled wrong, I have one
<bhavesh> AndrewSPX, Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Wiz_KeeD> hoping for the best here, I really hope something can be done
<AndrewSPX> 12.04
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, worst come to worst I can even phisically remove the card from the laptop no? :(
<AndrewSPX> please take a look at this laptop and tell me if is compatible http://www.emag.ro/laptop-toshiba-satellite-a300d-11v-amd-turion64-x2-tl-60-3gb-250gb-psak0e-00800hr3/pd/EGLH3BBBM/
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  how did you install ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> or at least I hope I can
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Almost certainly not
<Myrtti> belljar: depends really on the speed of your disk.
<AndrewSPX> normal installation.. no partitions i had userd all hard
<Myrtti> belljar: if it's an 5200RPM it's going to take longer.
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  "no partitions i had userd all hard"?
<AndrewSPX> yes..
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  what do you mean by that, apart drom the typo
<belljar> Myrtti, it is 5400rpm, but I am shredding from a live usb, which says the connection speed is 480 Mb/s
<AndrewSPX> i let ubuntu to partitionate swap and all other
<AndrewSPX> i wanted to say that i used entire hard disk space
<AndrewSPX> no dual boot
<AndrewSPX> and mabe my laptop is not fully compatible with linux
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  open a terminal and type   sudo blkid|pastebinit      then paste the url here
<AndrewSPX> andrew@andrew:~$ sudo blkid|pastebinit
<AndrewSPX> [sudo] password for andrew: The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<AndrewSPX> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  yes, follow the instructions
<AndrewSPX> andrew@andrew:~$ sudo blkid|pastebinit
<AndrewSPX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6509218/
<AndrewSPX> andrew@andrew:~$
<AndrewSPX> well?
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  looks odd
<AndrewSPX> what does ot means ?
<AndrewSPX> it*
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  ok, now type     lsblk|pastebinit       and paste the url here
<AndrewSPX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6509225/
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  ok, nothing wrong there... and it's /tmp that shows the error message?
<AndrewSPX> wait a seccond i will search a screen on google .. coz i saw many have this message at start
<AndrewSPX> "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait, press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<AndrewSPX> there is no problem reinstalling it.. coz i don't have nothing important in it.. i just installed a packet manager.. and some basic things..
<AndrewSPX> but i wanna know if is fully compatible with ubuntu..
<AndrewSPX> dash don't work in ubuntu 3d just in 2d
<AndrewSPX> and is working a bit hard.. when i open browser or somthing..
<AndrewSPX> i takes 10 secconds mabe more to open browser
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  what's the outcome of    ls -l /tmp       use pastebint
<tortron> hello. im trying to install ubuntu but it fails. i downloaded the iso and universal usb installer. when i boot from the usb, i see a little guy and a keyboard. then i get a terminal window where it says "initramfs calling: test-builtin error reading /lib/udev/hwdb.bin: no such file or directory" and other similar lines
<tortron> what should i do?
<AndrewSPX> total 28
<AndrewSPX> drwxrwxrwt 2 lightdm lightdm 4096 Dec  2 14:56 at-spi2
<AndrewSPX> drwx------ 2 andrew  andrew  4096 Dec  2 14:56 keyring-aDYoZW
<AndrewSPX> drwx------ 2 root    root    4096 Dec  2 14:56 pulse-2L9K88eMlGn7
<AndrewSPX> drwx------ 2 lightdm lightdm 4096 Dec  2 14:57 pulse-CcctT9RwKSB1
<FloodBot1> AndrewSPX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AndrewSPX> drwx------ 2 andrew  andrew  4096 Dec  2 14:56 pulse-muFfF45arJxx
<AndrewSPX> drwx------ 2 root    root    4096 Dec  2 14:56 pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  i said to use pastebinit :)
<AndrewSPX> sorry
<AndrewSPX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6509274/
<anil> hello
<tortron> hello
<kry> Hallo
<kry> Earlier I had a version of Ubuntu which ran awfully slow. Now it has updated, and runs normally, but the resolution has changed to 1024x768, and I can't change it back to 1280x800
<kry> Any help what can I do?
<tortron> kry: check restricted driver manager or something like that, maybe your display driver isn't installed properly
<AndrewSPX> MonkeyDust did you find anything ?
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  no clue, my advice: backup important files and reinstall, see if the error persists
<kry> It's updating again
<decci> Any Hadoop enthusiast here?
<AndrewSPX> i don't have anything to backup..
<AndrewSPX> so.. did you look at my laptop config if is compatible ?
<MonkeyDust> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<eaWPq4nU> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<eaWPq4nU> i think change name 'ubuntu' to something else
<MonkeyDust> eaWPq4nU  the name 'Windows' is already taken by some other system
<mistawright> I need some help. I have a server that I have mounting an ubuntu 12.04 server using nfs. I am running into an issue where I do not have the required space to do a backup and am trying to back the server up to the nfs mounted server. However after 11-15gb it fails with an error "write failed broken pipe". How can i overcome this or is there another method to storing this large file as it is created?
<AndrewSPX> MonkeyDust my laptop isn't listed there
<giu79> ciao
<giu79> !list
<ubottu> giu79: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AndrewSPX> so.. its not working for me..
<giu79> list
<eaWPq4nU> MonkeyDust, hmm yea
<tortron> mistawright: i know it's probably non-optimal but you can try using rsync ( http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/rsync-command-examples/ ), it will help you to continue where the backup broke off
<eaWPq4nU> do not like saying 'ubuntu' it could be better name
<AndrewSPX> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX
<AndrewSPX> my laptop isn't listed there
<impradeepy> how we use rdesktop?
<AndrewSPX> shoud i quite trying this ?
<MonkeyDust> AndrewSPX  what do you want me to say on that?
<AndrewSPX> i wanna know if i shoud quite trying to install ubuntu or no
<impradeepy> i ve static ip and username
<eaWPq4nU> rdp?
<impradeepy> rdesktop
<tortron> impradeepy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824710 have you tried reading that?
<impradeepy> yes not working
<impradeepy> i ve no error but its not connecting
<tortron> impradeepy: have you configured windows to accept the connections? maybe you need to open the ports
<impradeepy> how??
<Mehmed> booottt
<LiKE2HelPU> what version winblows
<Mehmed> hi
<LiKE2HelPU> need pro
<LiKE2HelPU> hi
<impradeepy> tortron what ports??
<oshera> What do you need help with LiKE2HelPU ?
<mistawright> tortron, would that not require the backup be made on the server before hand?
<kry> Hi, reinstalling the drivers worked, thanks
<mastershake> hi, i'm having trouble configuring proxy connections on xubuntu 13.04 ... ubuntu forums have said to edit /etc/environment but the changes are not taking effect. any ideas?
<tortron> impradeepy: are you trying to connect to a host outside of your network?
<impradeepy> i am just using this rdesktop -u username static ip
<impradeepy> yes
<impradeepy> outside my network
<LiKE2HelPU> impradeepy, what version windows are you trying to connect to with rdesktop?
<impradeepy> win7 64bit
<tortron> impradeepy: http://windows.microsoft.com/nb-no/windows7/allow-remote-desktop-connections-from-outside-your-home-network
<LiKE2HelPU> is it win 7 pro?
<impradeepy> should i change adapter settings??
<mastershake> anyone?
<xuserr> hi
<LiKE2HelPU> impradeepy, you should say if it's pro or not
<impradeepy> not
<LiKE2HelPU> not pro it wont work
<tortron> mistawright: yes idealy, but i was thinking you could sync one directory or file at a time.
<impradeepy> ok but why?
<LiKE2HelPU> not pro it wont work
<LiKE2HelPU> oshera, yes may i be of assistence?
<xuserr> i cant edit ubuntu 13.10 iso image with ubuntu cusomization kit , i get this error ** (zenity:2306): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-4lBMIFz8FE: Connection refused
<tortron> impradeepy: because microsoft chose to only include it in these   Windows 7 Professional, Ultimate, or Enterprise edition
<mastershake> how does xubuntu configure proxys i cant figure it out'
<AndrewSPX> Some other impresions about Toshiba Satellite A300D - 11V about ubuntu compatibility ?
<xuserr> can you help me?
<impradeepy> its pirated win7 ultimate with all features
<LiKE2HelPU> hmm it should work
<tortron> impradeepy: you should see if you can't open tcp port 3389
<LiKE2HelPU> ^
<impradeepy> ok thanku i am using ubuntu i do not use windows my friend i wanna share some files so we are trying to connect our laptops
<mistawright> tortron, im using the pleskbackup manager which backs up to one file.
<LiKE2HelPU> forward 3389
<LiKE2HelPU> then you might have to adjust firewall settings on the winblows
<LiKE2HelPU> ie disable
<xuserr>  i cant edit ubuntu 13.10 iso image with ubuntu cusomization kit , i get this error ** (zenity:2306): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-4lBMIFz8FE: Connection refused
<xuserr> can you help me?
<impradeepy> connection succesful cheers:)
<LiKE2HelPU> now go pirate more software ass
<impradeepy> tortron ,like2helpu thanku :)
<Pici> LiKE2HelPU: Those sort of comments are not acceptable in this channel. Please stop.
<ikonia> LiKE2HelPU: time to grow up a little bit please, it's called windows, and he's not mentioned pirating software
<LiKE2HelPU> <impradeepy> its pirated win7 ultimate with all features
<impradeepy> yes
<LiKE2HelPU> use scroll
<LiKE2HelPU> it helps you not look so stupid ikonia
<ikonia> then why are you helping him do it
<Pici> LiKE2HelPU: That still doesn't mean that insults are acceptable.
<ikonia> we don't support pirate software processes in the channel
<LiKE2HelPU> well i dnk i assume it is moderated ikonia
<ikonia> LiKE2HelPU: it is, hence why I'm asking you not to do it
<LiKE2HelPU> <ikonia> LiKE2HelPU: time to grow up a little bit please, it's called windows, and he's not mentioned pirating software
<ikonia> LiKE2HelPU: right,
<LiKE2HelPU> he did mention it all im saying
<MonkeyDust> LiKE2HelPU  now back to support questions, please
<LiKE2HelPU> !next
<ikonia> LiKE2HelPU: apologies if I'm not clear, "please show a bit of respect for the software you are discussing, it's called windows, please don't call people names, please don't help/support pirate software"
<ikonia> LiKE2HelPU: hopefully thats a little clearer
<LiKE2HelPU> oh i gotcha ikonia i wont call it that
<ikonia> !guidelines | LiKE2HelPU maybe worth reading theses
<ubottu> LiKE2HelPU maybe worth reading theses: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> these too
<LiKE2HelPU> ok reading
<ikonia> thank you
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, hi, how have you been?
<ikonia> very busy
<xuserr>  i cant edit ubuntu 13.10 iso image with ubuntu cusomization kit , i get this error ** (zenity:2306): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-4lBMIFz8FE: Connection refused            ...can you help me to fix this error?
<savid> Has anyone ever noticed saved passwords disappearing from Chrome? This happens to me occasionally and is pretty frustrating. What's causing this?
<impradeepy> check clear history settings @ savid
<Eminent_Domain> cant decide which is better...
<Eminent_Domain> should i get 2 x intel XEON Quad core cpus at 1.8ghz
<Eminent_Domain> or a single i7 quad core with hyperthreading at 2.4ghz
<Eminent_Domain> the xeon at least is 8 real cores
<DJones> Eminent_Domain: That sprobably best asked in ##hardware
<Eminent_Domain> but the i7 is 4 cores with 4 threads
<k1l> Eminent_Domain: i think that question suits better into #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<Eminent_Domain> for running a ubuntu server plex
<savid> impradeepy, where is that? I have my account set up to sync with Google, so I would think that my passwords are saved, but they're not showing up in chrome://settings/passwords
<impradeepy> savid :settings-show advanced-clear browsing data-then uncheck-clear saved pwd
<savid> impradeepy, yeah saved passwords is unchecked there. I usually only have cache checked there.
<impradeepy> then see synchronisation settings
<silv3r_m00n> i just added a new graphics card to my motherboard, do i need to install drivers manually, or will ubuntu do that ?
<impradeepy> or may b u using several accounts
<hassen> i recently installed WebcamStudio via termina and i can't now figure out how to uninstall it.
<hassen> *terminal*
<impradeepy> silver_moon : lspci | grep VGA
<impradeepy> hassen: uninstall it via software centre
<hassen> impradeepy, couldn't find it there as well
<gvo> hassen: does dpkg -l | grep -i webcam give you a package name that you might uninstall?
<impradeepy> hassen, dash-webcamstudio there unsitall it
<hassen> gvo impradeepy sec
<impradeepy> simplest way to unsintall
<mastershake> hey guys can someone help me configure my proxy settings in xubuntu 13.04?
<hassen> impradeepy, command not found
<impradeepy> hassen. go to ur dash
<impradeepy> dash-search-webcamstudio-unsintall
<impradeepy> hassen, if u want to delete it from terminal then use sudo apt-get remove
<impradeepy> sorry i mean to say uninstall
<hassen> gvo, i got these lines: http://pastebin.com/tcJ1Dgh6
<hassen> impradeepy, i see
<gvo> hassen: sudo apt-get remove webcamstudio
<hassen> so what doesn "apt-get" do? install and uninstall softwares?
<gvo> Yes
<hassen> i see.
<k1l> hassen: apt-get ist the command behind the softwarecenter
<gvo> man apt-get
<hassen> k
<hassen> k1l, i see
<impradeepy> hassen, i will suggest you to install less 3rd party apps always try to find package in synaptic manager
<hassen> impradeepy, lately being downloading and installing softwares exessively,and now i feel that i'm getting ubuntu unstable
<hassen> moved recently from win7 :)
<d0pzinger> hello
<gvo> hassen: that's why impradeepy made the suggestion.
<d0pzinger> does anyone of you know if it's ok to install ubuntu on a partition that already has some stuff on it?
<d0pzinger> not windows though
<impradeepy> hassen, then you should first read basic about linux
<gvo> d0pzinger: not recommended.
<BluesKaj> hassen. why , aren't you checking the package manager for the apps first
<gvo> d0pzinger: Depending on what's there, it might work.
<hassen> BluesKaj, package manager?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu software center , hassen
<impradeepy> hassen, google it give some time u ve just moved from windows do not be in hurry
<ikonia> hassen: try reading https://help.ubuntu.com to learn the basics of how to use ubuntu
<hassen> BluesKaj, ah yes,sure i do,but many other softwares that i want to install only exist within ubuntu forums and google code
<hassen> e.g WebcamStudtio
<impradeepy> hassen, ubuntu comes with complete package you just need to know about it so read it from ubuntu.com
<xangua> hassen: why didn't you just add the getdeb repository for it then¿
<hassen> so shouldn't I mess with softwares not beeing mentioned in in ubuntu center?
<impradeepy> yes
<impradeepy> be careful on system apps
<hassen> thought i'mm find an app for streaming media over rtmp though,as i used to di in win7
<hassen> *i'll*
<impradeepy> open sources always has much and more softwares than windows
<oshera> When someone gets the chance, could you help me format this flash drive and use Unetbootin/Gparted to put Kali Linux + Persistance? Keeps failing when I try, so I'll need help :P
<impradeepy> format it with fat32
<oshera> I thought I would want to format it ext4 ?
<oshera> Unetbootin keeps giving a space error when it's a 4GB flash drive ..
<impradeepy> oshera: use fdisk -l
<impradeepy> then unmount ur drive
<impradeepy> umount/dev/urflasdrive
<oshera> One sec gotta re download again I accidently deleted the wrong one .. and kept the 23mb mini 64bit version
<impradeepy> then mkfs.vat/dev/flasdrive
<impradeepy> ok
<axizor> hi, could someone please help me setup my samba server permissions? i'm not able to get write access and I don't know why
<axizor> i made sure read only was a no in the .conf and set up a user account
<axizor> my phone requires a login but no write access, win 8 requires no login and no write access
<axizor> not sure what the problem is
<impradeepy> axizor you want to share ur files?
<axizor> yes
<axizor> im only getting read only atm
<impradeepy> form ubuntu to win8?
<axizor> or any win version yes
<axizor> when i was on ubuntu i didn't have a problem, switched to lubuntu and for some reason the sharing options were removed from the context menus from the folder so i had to do it through command line
<axizor> maybe im doing something wrong, i dont know :\
<impradeepy> well for windows settings lets open window dialogue not here
<impradeepy> pm me
<axizor> ok
<shanahan> anyone one here use tmux a lot?
<koyetsu> sorry no.
<hydra7> someone please guide me to dual booting
<mostly> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<shanahan> basically my question is about why this keybinding won't work: http://i.stack.imgur.com/XWd5V.png    maybe it's the wrong command?   but "tmux" starts tmux in gnome-terminal..
<zykotick9> shanahan: try #tmux
<koyetsu> is there any reason that the nfs server daemon would cause dhcpd to stop working?
<hydra7> anyone?
<shanahan> hydra7,  running windows 7?
<hydra7> yes shanahan
<koyetsu> the isc-dhcp-server is running and i didn't change the config, but suddenly it isn't handing out ips
<somsip> shanahan: what's the question?
<Brandano> hydra7: as long as you install ubuntu after Windows 7 was already installed it should give you the option to dual boot right in the installer
<koyetsu> hydra7 wants someone to walk him through a dual boot setup
<shanahan> hydra7, download the latest 64 bit or 32 bit, whichever applies by googling: "download ubuntu"  you'll probably want the LTS.  so you'll get a file that is "ubuntu 12.04.1 amd .iso"   then google how to burn an ISO to a usb or disk, then boot from that disk or usb
<shanahan> then select "install side by side "  or whatever.
<hydra7> let's discuss in message shanahan
<wingnut2626> I am trying to install a new version of ndiswrapper after a failed attempt from a previous version.   Here is what is happening after a make clean and a make : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6509668/
<wingnut2626> any ideas?
<shanahan> dude google it, there is a plethora of resources.  sorry i gtg hydra7
<k1l> !dualboot | hydra7 see this howto and say where you have problems
<ubottu> hydra7 see this howto and say where you have problems: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<shanahan> but what i said is the general idea, find a program to burn ISO to usb.  like LiLi or...  uNetBootin
<wingnut2626> i dont want to compile a new kernel i know theres an easier way
<hydra7> i am writing this message via live usb disk of Ubuntu 13.10
<shanahan> o.O
<koyetsu> honestly hydra if the directions you were offered don't make enough sense to you then you probably shouldn't dual boot. for users with lower levels of technical proficiency i recomend installing linux into a VM either by vmware player or virtualbox
<hydra7> koyetsu i know most part of the dualboot but get stuck in the things like partitioning
<xangua> wingnut2626: an easier way to what¿
<hassen> anyway,the most of software i search for are gained by googling then downloading them from open source sites and linux forums,rather than finding them in ubuntu software center,which puts me in the situation i've mentioned gentlemen.
<hydra7> http://imgur.com/SO3cAbT this is how i partitioned my disk
<hydra7> in windows7
<wingnut2626> to install ndiswrapper 1.59 after 1.57 failed and i attempted a
<wingnut2626> 'make clean'
<wingnut2626> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6509668/
<jhutchins> I thought we had pretty much eliminated any real need for ndiswrapper...
<Brandano> hydra7: you either let the installer to manage your partitions, or edit all partitions and mountpoints by hand, which requires a fair bit of knowledge of what each partition does. If you are not using an SSD, the first option is usually best
<hassen> is launchpad an alternative place of free softwares of ubuntu center ?
<MonkeyDust> hassen  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<hydra7> Brandano: what confuses me is the primary and logical partition
<Brandano> hydra7: the installer should detect the unused space and propose it as destination, IIRC
<Brandano> Windows needs to be installed on a primary partition. AFAIK Linux only needs the boot partition to be primary
<Brandano> and the swap partition to be swap
<Brandano> all the rest can be primary or extended, the important thing is that they should be mountable
<hydra7> Brandano: clear me one thing. the max no. of primary partition we can have is 4
<Brandano> yep. And Windows will only see the first, AFAIK
<hydra7> does it mean both os can have 4/4 primary partition?
<Brandano> nope
<k1l> hydra7: 4 primary is a bios limitation. not a OS limitation
<Brandano> the limit is due to the drive structure. You can only have 4 primary partitions on a device
<hydra7> okay this hampers my planning then
<geirha> It's a limitation of the msdos partition table
<k1l> hydra7: just make some unused space to a extended one and put the ubuntu partitions in that extended one.
<Mississauga> I installed a package, how to find the icon to run it?          sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install arduino arduino-core
<k1l> ubuntu doesnt care if its on primarey or extended partitions.
<hydra7> i thought of using 2 primary partitions in windows and other two for ubuntu
<Brandano> or any linux distribution
<gvo> Mississauga: Just type "arduino" on a command line.
<Brandano> Well, that will work, but why?
<hydra7> but seems windows has made two primary partitions already
<bhavesh> Mississauga, or search for arduino in the dash
<Brandano> The real spoilsport as far as partitions are concerned is Windows. Since it presumes to be the only os on the machine it has a pretty limited idea of what the allowable partitioning structure is
<Mississauga> ok, works ty
<hydra7> that system reserved ruined my planning :(
<Brandano> hydra7: you don't need to have a primary partition for Ubuntu. It will run just fine in an extended
<Brandano> that system reserved partition is your windows 7 recovery partition
<Brandano> better leave it there
<hydra7> that is the separate primary partition and will be counted by bios right?
<Brandano> yes. But why would you need more primary partitions?
<Brandano> there's no particular advantage to a primary partition
<hydra7> okay
<Brandano> except that the bios can access it to boot the system. But since you'd be going through the boot manager, that's not important
<hydra7> Brandano can you tell me why there is 5mb unallocated space here http://imgur.com/SO3cAbT
 * Brandano has 4 different Linux distributions installed on a laptop
<Brandano> hydra7: rounding errors by the partition manager
<hydra7> gparted or from windows
<Brandano> it depends on the size of cylinders and sectors. For performance reasons the partition manager tends to align the edges to nice "round" numbers
<Brandano> probably windows, though gparted also leaves space unallocated at times
<lvleph> I would like to run calendar-indicator but I am not using unity. Normally I would just run the command and everything would be fine, but there doesn't seem to be an associated command for calendar-indicator. Anyone know what is run so this runs in unity?
<Brandano> normally a few mb at most
<hydra7> can't i just join two unallocated spaces
<Brandano> Not worth it. Neither for the recovered space, nor for the time, nor for the risk of losing data
<Brandano> any time you play with partitions there's a risk of data loss. Make sure you have your backups
<hydra7> i have nothing to lose Brandano have my backups which have a size of mere 1 GB
<lvleph> Okay, maybe someone can answer this. Where is the location of the power-indicator app
<hydra7> something strange Brandano there's sda1,2,3 and 5 not 4 why?
<axizor> do you guys know where the samba gui is located
<Kruppt> hydra:leave the unallocated space after your two primary partitions alone
<hydra7> left that already Kruppt :D
<Brandano> I think the extended partition could be stretched to the end of the drive and logical partitions added?
<Kruppt> hydra:because it was the first available primary available after the two primary partitions for the extended primary partition
<hydra7> okay got it Brandano
<hydra7> thanks everyone
<Brandano> But really, I'd leave the installer to choose how to partition stuff
<Brandano> you'll get to repartition everything by hand in a couple of years time anyway
<lvleph> Is there a way to use power-indicator in a non-gnome WM?
<hassen> is even getting free softwares from http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/  unrecommended?it's derectly related to ubuntu as ubuntu software center does
<BluesKaj> Brandano. by making partitions logical they automaticlly become part of an extended partition IME,
<Brandano> BluesKaj: yes, but the extended partition must be wide enough to contain them, right?
<Brandano> IIRC one extended can contain many logical. And there's a relatively big large unallocated space there
<Brandano> though I'd have espected the extended to contain one ntfs formatted partition
<BluesKaj> Brandano. , it automatically includes the logical partitions yes , including swap
<Brandano> I am referring to hydra7's setup, he posted a screenshot of gparted here: http://imgur.com/SO3cAbT
<Brandano> if the extended is empty I'd either delete it, or stretch it to the end of the drive and create a smaller NTFS partition in it for the Windows7 OS to use
<Brandano> depending on how much space you expect to need in Ubuntu
<zky> 啥东西
<zky> 有人没有
<arnis> omg.
<hydra7> Brandano that will be 50/50 of my 500gb hdd
<arnis> zky: you realy think we all understand what u wrote?
<DJones> !cn | zky
<ubottu> zky: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Hanumaan> can I run the command tune2fs /dev/hdb1 -U `uuid` for running parition ? or do I need to unmount ? because I have sensitive data on it
<Brandano> unless it's jp
<zky> ／join  #ubuntu -cn
<arnis> :->
<stephanmg> hey. making the latest updatest for 12.04 my lenovo thinkpad battery cannot be loaded (R61 model). someone has a hint for me?
<Xat`> ?
<meh32> heya guys, i installwed owncloud using apt-get on my ubuntu, anyone know where it installs it or knows how i can find out?
<Brandano> zky: almost there, wrong character. Try "/"
<jhutchins> meh32: dpkg -L owncloud
<Xat`> I need to enable ldap pam module in pam configuration . I'm able to use pam-auth-update but this is interactive and I need to script it ! Thank to help me :)
<meh32> jhutchins, thanks dude
<Brandano> Xat`: sincerely, I have no idea on how to do that. But maybe this can be useful? https://wiki.debian.org/LDAP/PAM . Mind you, way above my head
<zky> hello
<Xat`> Brandano: yeah thanks but this is trivial enough
<Brandano> Xat`: for you, since you know what you are talking about. Not for me :)
<Xat`> yeah but I just need to enable a module, this is bad if its not possible in command line
<darkangel_> curious* whats the Ubuntu off topic chat?
<zykotick9> !ot | darkangel_
<ubottu> darkangel_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<darkangel_> thanks ubottu
<hydra7> okay i tried "Something else" during installation but it seems i can add only one partition and rest of the space is declared as unusable o.O
<Brandano> hydra7: is that extended partition empty?
<gvo> hydra7 to recap what others have said you can only have 4 prmary partitions.  Sounds like you're using all 4.
<hydra7> gvo there are currently 2 primaries one extended which contained some data Brandano
<gvo> Remember an extended partition is a primary partition.
<impradeepy> hydra: can u say ur prb once again
<hydra7> wait let me show you the snapshot of the gparted
<zykotick9> !u > impradeepy
<ubottu> impradeepy, please see my private message
<Brandano> installing dual boot on a windows 7 machine with 100mb recovery(primary), win7os(primary), 299mbextended, 250mb unallocated
<gvo> What I suggest it you create your three primary partitions, or in your case leave two alone and create a single primary.  Then add an extended partition to fill the rest of the space.  Then add secondary partitions to the extended as you wish.
<gvo> At least that's what I'd do if it were my computer.  ;)
<zykotick9> gvo: ahhh that 4 primary limit rule - applies to extended as well, so max would be 3 primary and 1 extended...
<impradeepy> only 250MB unallocated and 299MB extended??
<gvo> zykotick9: Yes, an extended partition is a primary partition.
<gvo> However the extended partition can contain many secondary partitions.
<zykotick9> gvo: sorry, upon re-reading your post, it makes sense.  sorry.
<hydra7> here have a look made some changes Brandano http://imgur.com/PcacGLC
<zykotick9> gvo: s/secondary/logical/ ;)
<impradeepy> gvo : you are right
<hydra7> the extended partition is empty right now and can be deleted
<hydra7> if needed
<impradeepy> hydra: you want to dual boot ubuntu and windows??
<hydra7> yes impradeepy
<impradeepy> hydra: already installed win?
<impradeepy> and trying to install ubuntu now?
<hydra7> right
<impradeepy> hydra: how many drives you have on win?
<gvo> hydra: why do you have a ntfs partition in the extended part?
<hydra7> single
<impradeepy> hydra: first shrink your volume make it two drive including C
<hydra7> shrinking windows partition??
<impradeepy> hydra7: yes
<Brandano> impradeepy: he's got half a drive of free space
<gvo> impradeepy: hydra7  Careful.
<gvo> I lost my win7 system that way.
<impradeepy> hydra7: follow it i tested it my self
<gvo> Couldn't even recover.
<jhutchins> Of course we always make bacups before we mess with a partition table.
<koyetsu> gvo that is why i always tell ppl to just use vm if they need to stick multi os on 1 box
<impradeepy> gvo;why  no backup?
<koyetsu> much safer
<Brandano> impradeepy: why shrink the partition if he's got half a drive of unallocated space?
<gvo> koyetsu: Good idea.
<gvo> impradeepy: Didn't really care if I lost it.
<jhutchins> Good grief, people, we've been doing dual-boot since the 90's.
<impradeepy> already ??
<GeekGirlGabriell> hello
<impradeepy> how much GIGS brandano?
<Brandano> about 250
<GeekGirlGabriell> i would need some help if possible please
<hydra7> impradeepy see this http://imgur.com/PcacGLC
<gvo> Brandano: I agree why risk it.
<gvo> hydra7: Did you say you were not using the extended partition?
<koyetsu> so anyone here know a good ammount about PXE, and nfs? i'm trying to get a live desktop to boot over pxe and apparently i'm too stupid to get it working
<GeekGirlGabriell> i am a beginner in unix
<hydra7> gvo not for now
<Brandano> koyetsu: network boot? I did it once. Nevermore
<deweydb> is there a package that is equivalent to boot-repair that i can run from the terminal  (i.e. not gui)
<GeekGirlGabriell> and i would like to apply a sticky bit on a directory
<impradeepy> hydra7: do not worry just insert your installation media
<gvo> hydra7: Do you expect to use it.
<GeekGirlGabriell> so i tried
<GeekGirlGabriell> chmod 770
<MonkeyDust> GeekGirlGabriell  try to keep your question in one line
<impradeepy> brandano: thanks mate i did not know about 250GIGS
<gvo> chmod +t GeekGirlGabriell
<koyetsu> hehe i've got a PXE working for use in deploying a base config or ubuntu 12.04 server cli only but this live desktop setup is pissing me off i keep dropping to the initramfs cmd prompt
<GeekGirlGabriell> and then chmod o+t -R ./myfolder but when i do ls -l i doesn't show the t
<koyetsu> or=of
<hydra7> gvo here's what i was planning 1 primary and 1logical for windows and same for ubuntu
<Brandano> impradeepy: sorry if I butted in, it's just that you normally shrink to free up space, and this was not the problem here
<impradeepy> hydra:7 boot from installation media
<MonkeyDust> koyetsu  pxe, i failed to create it, how did you do it?
<impradeepy> brandano: just wanna create two drives thats all
<koyetsu> you have to do everything in a specific order. if you want i can walk you through it
<gvo> GeekGirlGabriell: Also try chmod 1770
<Brandano> yep. I suspect the installer sees the extended partition and tries to install there
<hydra7> impradeepy: doing
<impradeepy> select something else
<GeekGirlGabriell> ok thanks gvo i'll try
<hydra7> wait
<MonkeyDust> koyetsu  can you put the walk through in a pastebin?
<Brandano> What I would do is to stretch the extended (and the primary that contains it) to the whole drive. Then create a logical one in it for Windows, and install Ubuntu in the rest of the extended
<gvo> GeekGirlGabriell: I also think you'll need to be root.
<GeekGirlGabriell> i'm on the root terminal
<hydra7> done impradeepy
<impradeepy> click on unallocated space assign 50 or 70 gigs
<koyetsu> i'm not to that point yet hehe, though i am planning on setting up a walkthrough and file structure tutorial when i've got it all figured out
<Brandano> GeekGirlGabriell: which on Ubuntu means using sudo
<impradeepy> or 250gigs
<hydra7> impradeepy for what "/" or"/home"
<impradeepy> hydra7: yes just for swapping
<GeekGirlGabriell> i'm on a debian actually but i figured ubuntu user would  be able to help me :$
<Brandano> Same thing
<impradeepy> like you got system reserved on windows automatically
<hydra7> impradeepy: confused
<impradeepy> hydra7: click on unallocated
<hydra7> done
<GeekGirlGabriell> oups my bad i found a debian channel :$
<koyetsu> GeekGirlGabriell, what exactly are you trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> koyetsu  is it easier than this? http://www.howtogeek.com/61263/how-to-network-boot-pxe-the-ubuntu-livecd/
<impradeepy> then give 50gigs select primary then use ext4
<GeekGirlGabriell> to apply a sticky bit on a directory but when i do ls -l after my chmod doesn't show the t
<hydra7> impradeepy for what
<koyetsu> ah no idea
<impradeepy> hydra:7 open ur window dialogue
<gvo> GeekGirlGabriell: do whoami
<GeekGirlGabriell> it says i'm root
<gvo> Hm
<gvo> Normal directory?  Not NFS or Linked?
<GeekGirlGabriell> no i just created it with mkdir
<GeekGirlGabriell> it's mkdir /home/group1
<toor> witam wszystkich
<DJones> !pl | toor
<ubottu> toor: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<gvo> GeekGirlGabriell: http://pastebin.com/rPzKk1fd
<koyetsu> MonkeyDust that is roughly it but the problem is as new versions of ubuntu come out commands change and packages get dropped. so this one as with most others i've seen are outdated
<toor> thanks
<toor> i do not know
<GeekGirlGabriell> thx gvo i'll try this
<gvo> Isn't that what you did?
<GeekGirlGabriell> i'm gonna try it from home just to see
<GeekGirlGabriell> but yes it is
<gvo> Strange.
<GeekGirlGabriell> it worked
<Chorca> if Saucy has libpulse 4.0, but pavucontrol is compiled against libpulse 3.0, why.
<GeekGirlGabriell> strange
<GeekGirlGabriell> thank you for your help :)
<gvo> Sure
<Chorca> trying to bump 13.04 up to 13.10's pulseaudio to fix the stupid "Unable to select SEP" bluetooth bug
<Chorca> so, pavucontrol won't run now, because it can't find the pulseaudio.
<MonkeyDust> koyetsu  tnx
<Chorca> maybe if i just link the 3.0 to 4.0
<koyetsu> MonkeyDust what ubuntu version are you using?
<caraconan> Hi there. http://paste.debian.net/68890/ This is a /etc/init.d script? It's provided by zabbix, but the format is new for me. Any idea? Thanks
<MonkeyDust> koyetsu  frankenstein ubuntu, bits and pieces of different ubuntu based distro's :p
<koyetsu> ah. well for your pxe server i recomend picking a specifix distro i'm using 12.04 and then using it ONLY for pxe
<mbnoimi> Unable to mount VirtualBox shares using auto mount option although I already installed guest additions and my user is a member of group vboxsf, how can I fix this issue?
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: frankenbuntu ;)
<waddedMeat> seeking a bit of video driver help... anyone out there w/ experience w/ ati cards?
<gvo> caraconan: It looks like an upstart script.
<caraconan> gvo: where to place it?
<gvo> caraconan: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<caraconan> gvo: thanks
<xtalmath> how do I set up a loopback device floppy (i.e. invent one) and then mount it in ubuntu?
<TimR> can anybody tell me how I can mount and other hard drive to my system?
<zykotick9> !iso | xtalmath
<ubottu> xtalmath: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<waddedMeat> looking for help w/ a Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI video card
<Brandano> xtalmath: you mount the floppy disk image on a loopback device using the floppy's filesystem, probably FAT16?
<waddedMeat> anyone?
<DonkeyHotei> i have a problem. i want a machine to run headless, but it won't boot unless i have a display attached, freezes enumerating physical memory map, running LTS
<xtalmath> zykotick9: iso for floppy as well? I thought that was cd only
<Brandano> xtalmath: I don't think Linux has a concept of a floppy as a special storage device. that's a Windows thing
<zykotick9> xtalmath: ahh, ISO is not actually specified with that command...
<gvo> TimR: use the mount command but first use the fdisk command to see what partitions might be there.
<TimR> whats the mount command
<xtalmath> Im just trying to follow James Molloy's mini kernel tutorial, and I need to give bochs a fake floppy
<gvo> man mount
<TimR> thanks gvo
<impradeepy> sudo fdisk -l
<hydra7> impradeepy: check you pm
<hydra7> *your
<impradeepy> sure
<OerHeks> this old tutor should still work http://untitledfinale.wordpress.com/2007/10/09/create-mount-and-copy-floppy-disks-images-under-linux/
<gvo> OerHeks: Good intro, thanks.
<BluesKaj> TimR. once you know which drive , then, mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive
<TimR> well see im adding drives to owncloud
<Brandano> Personally i prefer the partition info as presented by parted -l
<gvo> BluesKaj: I suspect if he didn't know what a mount was, it's a stretch to think he might know how to translate the output of fdisk to /path/to/drive.  Just sayin'
<gvo> Brandano: Except parted sometimes can't figure out disk configurations when fdisk can/
 * hassen has begin getting errors and stuff at ubuntu's startup,so from now on,he won't get third party packages from ubuntu forums and open source sites
<TimR> gvo you dont need to be rude
<zykotick9> Brandano: plus parted supports GPT ;)
<hassen> *begun*
<TimR> I know what mount is
<BluesKaj> gvo. seems simple enough to me mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdX
<gvo> timr Sorry didn't mean to be rude.
<TimR> I just really never mounted an other hard drive to the system
<gvo> OK my mistake.
<TimR> i just dont want to redo the server with the new hard drive
<Brandano> TimR: man fstab too
<DonkeyHotei> nobody?
<gvo> I took your response to mean you didn't know what a mount command is,  I see you meant what's the specific command.
<rhumbot> hi all, i am looking for a solution to synchronize an ubuntu calender with my android phone ... ?
<TimR> that is correct gvo
<ddssc> when including migration files in version commits, which files should be included? all of them? without initial.py?
<ddssc> south migrations btw
<Brandano> TimR: are you mirroring the drive to a new one?
<DonkeyHotei> rhumbot: google calendar should do it automagically
<TimR> from what I was told from owncloud forum is that I can just add hard drives to add for more space
<Brandano> oh, yes. But you either find them mounted in /media/<mountpoint>, or you have to alter the way your partitions are mounted in fstab
<Brandano> and in the second case it gets a whole level more complex
<Brandano> though it's the most "unixy" way to do things
<Brandano> TimR: where do you need that space?
<TimR> http://doc.owncloud.org/server/5.0/admin_manual/configuration/custom_mount_config_gui.html
<aarontc> anyone know how to get ubuntu server to install using GPT instead of MBR on a non-EFI machine?
<TimR> see I already have 160gig hard drive and want to add couple more hard drives like 3 1tb hard drives
<TimR> which that 160 gig hard drive have the server and owncloud installed on
<Brandano> yep. If it's just to store data, just mount them in their mountpoint in /media/
<wavedigit> hi I couldn't find anything on google about this - I added a user with adduser as root, filled everything in as I was supposed to do and now I want to su to that new user using my unprivileged account (using sudo). Strangely though it doesn't switch user, the prompt just stays the same and whoami tells me that I'm not the new user.
<TimR> so whats that command to due that Brandano if I may ask
<zykotick9> aarontc: does the ubuntu server install, offer an "expert" mode?  that was the only was i was able to do it on debian...  i'm guessing ubuntu might not offer that feature - but only a guess.  good luck.
<wavedigit> I also did this using root but got the same results. Does this have to do anything with SELinux? I'm running Linux version 3.8.0-33-generic (buildd@toyol) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) ) #48~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 24 16:28:06 UTC 2013
<zykotick9> s/was i/way i/
<aarontc> zykotick9: it might, but I don't know how to get there if it does :) thanks
<DonkeyHotei> i have a problem. i want a machine to run headless, but it won't boot unless i have a display attached, freezes enumerating physical memory map, running LTS
<wavedigit> also I tried doing sudo -i -u newusername but that didn't work as well
<Brandano> if it's to extend stuff like adding more space to /usr/share/, then you either symlink stuff from the mountpoint in /media/, or replace the /usr/share/ with your new drive specifying it in fstab. but for the moment, just create a mountpoint in /media/ and mount there
<TimR> alright thanks brandano
<Brandano> TimR: for mount options better check man for the specific filetype
<Brandano> TimR: err, for the specific filesystem, sorry
<TimR> alright
<Kijutsu> Help -- just upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 and now ircd-hybrid fails to start with permission denied to mkdir or chown /var/run/ircd
<Brandano> Kijutsu: possibly stale file left there with the wrong permissions from a previous instance? AFAIK /var/run/ is dynamic content
<Dudytz> hi all! how is the right place to configure the dnsmasq "fallback" dns server in a dhcp connection? (I am using ubuntu 13.10 + network manager + dnsmasqd)
<Brandano> Kijutsu: try just running an apt-get install --reinstall ircd-hybrid ? not sure it will fix things, but shouldn't hurt
<aarontc> Dudytz: the normal DHCP protocol specifies a list of DNS servers, I don't know if there is a special option you can add to mark one as a "fallback" -- most DNS resolvers will use servers in round-robin fashion
<Dudytz> ok, but I want to configure the google dns in replace of the dns server provided by the dhcp connection
<Dudytz> without dnsmasq I utilize the dhcp.conf ... but in this case I have dnsmasq in middle
<Brandano> Dudytz: I set it up on the router
<Kijutsu> Brandano: already nuked a stale pid file there
<aarontc> Dudytz: are you trying to configure an override on the client, rather than changing the server itself?
<Dudytz> dhcp.conf has an option to "prepend dns server"
<Dudytz> but I do not change the server, I have access only to the client
<munz> Dudytz: network settings > select your if > click options > ipv4 tab > set to dhcp address only
<Brandano> If the client fails to grab the DNS server from DHCP it probably failed the rest of the network configuration too
<munz> then set your netmask gateway dns etc
<Dudytz>  this setting is right for the dnsmasq too?
<munz> *should*
<Brandano> Dudytz: what is dnsmasq doing in this case, just acting as caching dns server? Or is it the DHCP server for the network?
<Dudytz> better: dnsmasq get the server dns from this setting (if is setted)?
<Dudytz> yes
<Dudytz> caching server
<Dudytz> only caching (and have a dev tld)
<Dudytz> (no dhcp server)
<Brandano> then leave it as it is, assuming it works, and alter the DHCP server to provide the google dns servers as fallback
<Skyrax> Hello, i need one person that can speak spanish
<Dudytz> great!
<Brandano> the dhcp server being your router
<Dudytz> with dig I can see that the google dns is the fallback server?
<Brandano> well, it's "one of the servers"
<Brandano> though you could consider it fallback since the machine will latch on the first to reply
<k1l> !spanish | Skyrax
<ubottu> Skyrax: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dudytz> ok, I try now ... thanks all!
<Brandano> Dudytz: this is assuming you have control over your LAN. Otherwise yes, you'll have to play with the local dnsmasq settings I guess
<jmgk> hello
<Brandano> the way some ISP's handle DNS requests you might want to replace the default DNS server on the router anyway
<Skyrax> Ubottu: thaks
<Brandano> redirects to custom "not found" pages. eww
<Balzy> Hello! Can someone please tell me the correct way to set Cern's Root Environment variables so that they become system-wide (for all users) and definitively stored?
<Balzy> I found a way but it requires /etc/environment editing, which probably may not be that good
<lass> I need to add an additional user to my pc for someone else to work but I want the newuser to have less priviledge than me. Is it possible to restrict admin right of the new user?
<gordonjcp> lass: yes, don't put them in the sudoers group
<gordonjcp> lass: which is I believe the default
<lass> gordonjcp, is it standard user?
<Brandano> Balzy: won't it be enough to add it to the skel directory that is used to create user profiles?
<lass> I want the user to be able to install program (sudo apt-get install ..)
<Brandano> lass: add it to the sudoers group
<Brandano> lass: Hmm, if he can install stuff he can't have fewer privileges than you
<Brandano> best you can do is either run him in a virtual machine or in a chroot
<Brandano> otherwise what would stop him from installing his own app to escalate privileges?
<Enigma_> hello, i have a problem, ubuntu wont install via wubi, wubi wants to download the iso again and taking it from the iso stored locally, any ideas ?
<Enigma_> not taking it i meant
<lass> Brandano, basically I don,t want the guy to access to a hardrive can I add a protection like when someone needs to mount it, he needs to enter a password?
<lass> the password that I set for it
<fishcooker> how to test ssd drive
<Brandano> you can encrypt it so that only your profile can mount it
<lass> can you hint me what tool/command should I look at?
<Brandano> I am fairly happy with truecrypt, but there's inbuilt tools as well, i think?
<lass> Brandano, I will look at it, thank you
<Brandano> But really, encryption is the only way you can safely restrict access to files from someone with root privileges
<Brandano> unless he installs a keylogger
<Brandano> then you are back to square one
<Rory> Brandano: Boot-time full-disk encryption
<Rory> Brandano: However that won't protect against hardware keyloggers
<Brandano> but then you can't give access to the other user at root level
<Brandano> which is what lass was asking
<lass> Brandano, I installed ubuntu via wubi, the harddisk that I would encrypt is the part where windows 7 installed. do you know if windows 7 would have trouble to boot/access any file in case I encrypt that harddrive via truencrypt,
<Brandano> yes, it definitely would
<Brandano> you'd need to have windows 7 set up to boot from full disk encryption before even installing ubuntu
<Brandano> and I am not sure you even can have full disk encryption and the boot manager living along each other
<lass> I see, I guess the best is to backup files then delete them
<lass> thanks for the help
<Brandano> Well, the situation you describe is a bit hard to find a solution for. And even with the machine as it is, an user could boot it from a liveusb and read its entire content, if it's not already encrypted
<Brandano> the windows password is a joke of a protection
<Brandano> so is PAM, if it's not backed up by encryption at least of the home folder
<jhutchins> lass: So your ubuntu installation is actually on NTFS, not on a Linux filesystem?
<bjrohan> Hey everyone. Ihad the good fortune of picking up a new A/V receiver over the weekend that is DLNA capable with wifi. I am looking to stream my mp3 from an ubuntu system to the receiver over the network, any suggestions? I tried XBMC, however it doesn't allow me to access all the mp3's from the receiver, nor playlists.
<lass> I guess it should be as you say, I just used wubi
<Teleport> hi, how can I change midi maps, ex. change a bang button to a toggle one
<Teleport> ?
<impradeepy> bye @ all
<lass> wubi is very nice but it allows to access all the window's file
<impradeepy> lass: use seperate partitions
<jhutchins> lass: Sudo can be used to restrict which root-privileges a user can use via the name of the command, but you have to trust them not to deliberately try to hack the system.
<lass> in that case, I need to install ubuntu again, right?
<Brandano> impradeepy: that won't stop the other user from mounting the windows partitions to read them, though
<jhutchins> lass: Linux can read and write NTFS partitions.
<impradeepy> can later change in privacy settings
<jhutchins> lass: NTFS being what Windows uses.
<Brandano> if the other user is malicious he will find a way
<Brandano> then again, I am paranoid
<lass> sure
<impradeepy> but windows cant read/write ext4
<jhutchins> impradeepy: It can, but it takse some work and some extra software.
<Brandano> impradeepy: actually, it can, but baddly, and with 3rd party drivers
<hydra7> impradeepy: check pm
<impradeepy> i will never suggest you to try 3rd party apps
<saliak> I have dhcpd on a linux server running shore wall as my firewall/dhcp server.  I want to be able to access services on my firewall with my WAN dyndns name (rather than having to use IP address in my subnet)  how to I make everything on my local network resolve my dyndns domain to my server local ip rather than trying to come in through my wan IP (through normal DNS resolution)?
<lass> I don,t think the guy will work on my laptop will try to hack my files but I just want to leave them open access
<Brandano> only reads it as ext2, so no journaling
<Teleport> hi, how can I change midi maps, ex. change a bang button to a toggle one
<impradeepy> for general windows user its impossible to do that
<jhutchins> saliak: Run an internal DNS server that resolves those names to local hosts.
<jhutchins> saliak: Or just put them in your /etc/hosts file.
<impradeepy> without much knowledge of file systems
<Brandano> saliak: you don't. You only NAT those services that must be published to the web, and access the rest either via VPN or SSH tunnel
<impradeepy> brandano: can you tell me how will he get root priveldge
<impradeepy> ??
<impradeepy> as to access ext4
<Brandano> impradeepy: for starters lass wants him to be able to install software
<jhutchins> lass: While it's not easy to do it within an NTFS system (assuming you stick with wubi), you can encrypt a partition so that it will require a password to mount/access/read the partition.
<Brandano> impradeepy: on ubuntu, not on windows
<Brandano> the new user is an ubuntu user
<jhutchins> lass: I believe it's difficult to do with data already on the partition, the usual setup is to encrypt the blank partition, then copy the data.
<saliak> Brandano: hrm.. so my issue is that shore wall won't let me access my service locally when I use my dyndns name that resolves to the WAN IP.
<saliak> Brandano: this has always confused me
<Brandano> saliak: your router is forwarding the ports to your machine?
<impradeepy> brandano:thats two diffrent topics b
<lass> jhutchins, I can do that, thanks for the suggestion
<lass> I need to boot my laptop to boring windows
<lass> thanks for the advices
<Brandano> saliak: assuming your machine is answering to queries from LAN, btw
<saliak> Brandano: my router is my server.  i'm running asterisk on it as well.  trying to get phones to just use the dns name, rather than my local ip hone they're in my local network
<saliak> Brandano: yes
<Brandano> so the modem is controlled directly from your server?
<jhutchins> saliak: Did you see my earlier response?
<wheatthin> saliak, can you connect using the external ip of your dns server?
<saliak> jhutchins: there's no hosts file for my phone.
<wheatthin> saliak, the only way is to create your own internal dns
<icewalker> can surface pro 2 works with ubuntu like the old surface pro model?
<Brandano> oh, got it. wheatthin is right
<OerHeks> icewalker, i read issues with network adapters, so try your model in live mode
<Brandano> because you will need to resolve your ip differently when on the LAN than when on the WAN
<wheatthin> I had to do the same on my hackintosh :)
<Brandano> essentially you need your dns server to resolve your domain and forward all other requests
<icewalker> i want to make sure it works before i buy  surface pro 2
<OerHeks> icewalker, one way to find out
<wheatthin> icewalker, then you must lookup the different chipsets, I'm sure it's supported
<Brandano> Well, I did the same but on OpenWRT, since the router is a SOHO dsl router
<icewalker> i find articles on installing ubuntu on surface pro but nothing on surface pro 2
<wheatthin> Brandano, not the same I"m afraid. Your openwrt router is only forwarding packets from the router itself. Unless you have bind running, it won't be the same
<Brandano> I have dnsmasq running on it
<Brandano> and bind
<wheatthin> and did you setup bind for internal dns records?
<ciccio> irc://irc.oltreirc.net/puffolandia
<icewalker> don't want take a chance if no one able to get surface pro2 so i might just have to buy the older model.
<rwc2> hi, i think i might have a partial incomplete install or setup for my ati/amd proprietary driver downloaded from ati/amd website.  i'd like to simply revert back to default kubuntu 13.10 driver.  how easy is this
<wheatthin> icewalker, go lookup the chipsets man. Most likely it's supported as it doesn't use state of the art graphics. The thing I'd make sure to check up on, is the wifi
<icewalker> ok
<Brandano> wheatthin: I set it up so that any machine on the lan will both resolve to <machinename> and <machinename>.<localdomain>, except for those services I explicitly forward to some machines, like http that points to a machine alias
<Brandano> but using the openwrt interfaces, so I am not comlpetely sure of how the innards do work. The machine registers its hostname via dhcp
<Brandano> but I didn't set things up so that I could redirect subdomains to a dmz, I have no need for it yet. It is possible, though
<wheatthin> Brandano, and does it resolve with nslookup?
<Brandano> from the lan, sure. From the wan, nope. Only www and mail do
<Brandano> and the domain, obviously
<Brandano> internally the dns acts as a dns server
<wheatthin> Brandano, then your external dns must have a wildcard
<Brandano> www is registered and handled by a dns provider. mail has its mx record, and that's it
<Brandano> to resolve other subdomains I'd have to take over the record and assign it to another registrar. I'll probably do it too
<wheatthin> Brandano, yes, but it must be setup to use *.domain.com for example
<Brandano> not right now. But it could, and then it would be up to the router to handle it
<wheatthin> no, it'll forward the request to your router-to your internal dns server, then it gets resolved.
<vooze> Hey, I just rebooted my Ubuntu 13.10 and after my HDMI monitor (connected to laptop) just stopped working (I've screen and the screen is fine, it works with other computers.. also running ubuntu) What could I have done wrong? Its not in the monitor options :/
<Brandano> exactly
<wheatthin> which is how it works, then you setup individual domains in apache for all the different web subdomains
<wheatthin> but it each alias also must be in dns configs
<Brandano> if you need them for the web. Or reroute to separate machines
<wheatthin> Brandano, negative, I had to do the same thing.
<wheatthin> as my router/modem combo doesn't allow me to connect to my external IP
<wheatthin> it must be setup to use internal only
<Brandano> you can also use namebased virtual hosts and have different domains for the same static ip or ip pool
<Brandano> wheatthin: have a look at OpenWRT. For small setups is pretty nifty
<rwc2> hi, i think i might have a partial incomplete install or setup for my ati/amd proprietary driver downloaded from ati/amd website.  i'd like to simply revert back to default kubuntu 13.10 driver.  how easy is this
<wheatthin> bind is bind basically :)
<wheatthin> rwc2, did it fail during installation? if not try sudo aticonfig --initial
<Brandano> yep. but having bind, dnsmasq, iptables and the like on an appliance is neat
<saliak> wheatthin: ok, that's what I thought.. i was hoping there was a simpler option
<wheatthin> Brandano, I hear you, which is why I have osx server :P, but that's not for here, but bind is bind
<rwc2> wheatthin, no, it didn't fail, seemed ok.  but kubuntu says its not activated.  i think i'd like to just use the default kubuntu driver, but dont have the installation disk around
<saliak> Another question, anyone had luck with a way to repeat multicast packets (from iTunes home sharing primarily) from one adapter to a VPN?
<Brandano> rwc2: did you try to activate it?
<wheatthin> rwc2, then i'd suggest trying  sudo aticonfig --initial  and have another go
<diceboy321> wazzup
<diceboy321> xubuntu is best
<wheatthin> all of ubuntu is nice, nothing is more or less better, just more or less suitable.
<diceboy321> its my opinion
<wheatthin> well keep it to yourself :) unless you are helping someone
<rwc2> how do i load 'Additional Drivers' dialog as sudo?  no luck as user
<wheatthin> rwc2, you do that command in the console/terminal
<rwc2> wheatthin, what is the commnad
<Brandano> gottago, bye all
<wheatthin> rwc2, for the fourth time   sudo aticonfig --initial
<wheatthin> rwc2, then   sudo service lightdm restart
<maru123> hoola
<maru123> Hoola
<diceboy321> ubuntu software center is laggy =(
<wheatthin> maru123, please no spam.
<maru123> Hola wheatthin que?
<maru123> hoola
<wheatthin> !spanish | maru123
<ubottu> maru123: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maru123> sorry
<maru123> my name is mariana
<linuxuz3r> where can i find sources for the ubuntu programs i have installed?
<rwc2> i'd really like to just know this right now: is there a simple way to revert to default ubuntu/kubuntu drivers?
<bekks> linuxuz3r: In the source repos in your repo lists. To install them, change to a work directory, and run apt-get source packagename
<diceboy321> reinstall your ubuntu
<rwc2> diceboy321, only way huh
<diceboy321> no
<rwc2> only easy way?
<diceboy321> idk other ways ask som experts
<bekks> rwc2: Just uninstall the drivers in question.
<wheatthin> rwc2, yes there is. lol
<maru123> spanish ?
<wheatthin> but, finish initializing, and you might just not want to.
<diceboy321> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxlJLz9M8hQ
<wheatthin> diceboy321, this isn't the place
<diceboy321> lol sorr
<diceboy321> my specs are amd e-2 1.7 ghz and 3.6 gb ram but xubuntu and ubuntu are kinda slow
<wheatthin> they'll only seem slow if your hard drive's and gpu are not that good
<diceboy321> ok thanks
<diceboy321> i will try repair boot again
<jhutchins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wheatthin> diceboy321, unless you're having booting issues, then it's not gonna help
<diceboy321> i dont have booting issues
<diceboy321> but its boots slow too
<wheatthin> well then you have your answer. What do you have starting? dmesg will show.
<jhutchins> diceboy321: Compared to what?
<diceboy321> ?
<wheatthin> the answer is repair boot will not help. lol You must see which init process is taking up too much time to load during boot.
<diceboy321> brb
<w0rmie> i've some troubles with network configuration with the distro of ubuntu 8.0.4
<TheLordOfTime> w0rmie, 8.04 is past end of life.
<TheLordOfTime> !8.04 | w0rmie
<ubottu> w0rmie: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<TheLordOfTime> i advise that you upgrade if you can.
<w0rmie> i've a fatal error too, the grub can't be loaded and needs to be repaired? is the 8.0.4 kernel the major probelm of all these diseases?
<thevishy> what is the latest vim for ubuntu
<llutz> !info vim | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.000-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 848 kB, installed size 2036 kB
<thevishy> thanks I will see how to get it installed
<nannes> Guys where is the Xresources in Lubuntu?
<nannes> checked  my homedir, but there's no trace of it
<cowboy> when i load precise from usb, i get this layout in gparted, any help please http://imagebin.org/280223
<Beldar> w0rmie, 8.04 is end of life
<TheLordOfTime> w0rmie, 8.04 is past end of life, we can't really help you fix it here because of that...
<designbybeck> I'm not sure if it is a DNS issue or what I have,but things like IRC chat and a few other online services work, but from time to time my webpages will not open. Like it has a hard dtime finding the DNS or something
<designbybeck> Maybe the router , I'm not sure, but is there a way to "flush" the dns? or reset?
<designbybeck> refresh?
<cowboy> when i load precise from usb, i get this layout in gparted, any help please  - i have no idea how /cdrom got there -- http://imagebin.org/280223
<asteve> how can I verify the status of selinux?
<Beldar> cowboy, how did you open sda1?
<zerowaitstate> designbybeck: are you on satellite?
<cowboy> Beldar: what do you mean
<designbybeck> no zerowaitstate  I'm hardwired into a router with this box
<zerowaitstate> designbybeck: but how is the router connected to the internet?
<Beldar> cowboy, from a live cd sda1 would not have been mounted=open how did you mount it?
<designbybeck> zerowaitstate,  Ubuntu 13.10 Suddenlink Internet service in Texas
<zerowaitstate> ah, k
<cowboy> Beldar: insert usb stick in my laptop, switch on, wait until screen apears
<zerowaitstate> designbybeck, have you tried switching your dns to 8.8.8.8?
<designbybeck> no I haven't, what is that zerowaitstate  ?
<zerowaitstate> google dns
<designbybeck> ah
<Beldar> cowboy, a live environment does not auto open partitions
<cowboy> Beldar: not knowing that it does not do it, still it did
<designbybeck> it's just funny IRC works
<Beldar> cowboy, what is the end goal here?
<zerowaitstate> designbybeck, also see if you are getting errors from dig
<cowboy> Beldar: install ubuntu
<Beldar> cowboy, where?
<cowboy> Beldar: on my laptop
<zerowaitstate> designbybeck: this sort of sounds like a web proxy issue, but since you are not behind one, maybe dns is it.
<designbybeck> zerowaitstate, it's just funny spotify still gives me music and IRC still works and some google searchs will pull up but not let me go to those pages
<Beldar> cowboy, In the unallocated space?
<cowboy> Beldar: i like in sda1
<designbybeck> zerowaitstate,  I normally just press the router reset button and that gets it back
<zerowaitstate> designbybeck, you may have the DNS entry for those things cached
<nannes> Guys where is the Xresources in Lubuntu?
<nannes> checked  my homedir, but there's no trace of it
<nannes> Guys where is the Xresources in Lubuntu?
<nannes> checked  my homedir, but there's no trace of it
<nannes> Guys where is the Xresources in Lubuntu?
<FloodBot1> nannes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nannes> checked  my homedir, but there's no trace of it
<designbybeck> It's a Netgear router zerowaitstate
<Beldar> cowboy, I would reboot it and see if it is opened again.
<designbybeck> that is why I was wondering if there was a quick way to flush dns without me having to kill the router for everything  zerowaitstate
<ijoromanana> io
<cowboy> Beldar: did that several times already, sda1 is where my root is, but for some reason, it's called /cdrom
<Beldar> cowboy, sda1 has a cdrom mount point can you share why?
<cowboy> Beldar: that's what i am asking here
<cowboy> Beldar: trying to understand what happened and how to fix
<Beldar> cowboy, You have a bit of a odd setup, sda3 is a extended that had to have been made in windows, linux starts at sda4 for extended's, not sure of an answer to be honest.
<cowboy> Beldar: thank you for answering
<llutz> Beldar: there is no default partition-number for extended-partitions.
<Beldar> llutz, I was told differently by jordan_u but sure
<llutz> Beldar: most partitioning tools take the 1st free partition-number
<llutz> (from 1-4)
<pirulinux> quien habla español aqui?
<llutz> !es | pirulinux
<ubottu> pirulinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gassho> system settings crashed in ubuntu 13.10
<Beldar> llutz, I will take your word here, however I have never seen linux make one lower than sda4 in 7 years of use.
<pirulinux> !es
<pirulinux> !es | pirulinux
<ubottu> pirulinux, please see my private message
<llutz> Beldar: "sudo parted -l|grep extended" - -> "3      40,0GB  750GB   710GB   extended"
<Beldar> llutz, I always use gparted however, but this is just an attempt to convinve me, it gas nothing to do with helping anyone.
<Beldar> convince
<digitlman> anybody using a picuntu installation on an ARM device?
<Beldar> whether my statement is right or wrong has not affect on anyone is all
<llutz> Beldar: its just the attempt to prevent you from spreading false general information (no offense)
<Beldar> llutz, k
<zerowaitstate> designbybeck: hold up, I am reading up on NetworkManager
<Beldar> llutz, I just used a usb flash to make an sda1 ext4 and a extended, which came out as sda2, so I thought this was the case, but was told differently by a op here.
<Beldar> er both sdb actually
<vooze> Hey, I just rebooted my Ubuntu 13.10 and after my HDMI monitor (connected to laptop) just stopped working (I've screen and the screen is fine, it works with other computers.. also running ubuntu) What could I have done wrong? Its not in the monitor options :/
<gassho> how do i add a user account?  i got the system settings up but clicking on the plus labeled button fails to do anything; however, i can change my password and language
<llutz> gassho: sudo adduser 'username'
<CookieM> or look for "lock" sign in the window to unlock its settings and add a new user
<zerowaitstate> designbybeck: on 13.10, dnsmasq has its cache-size set to zero, so it never caches
<zerowaitstate> designbybeck: dnsmasq is a dns resolver that listens on 127.0.0.1, which is what your /etc/resolv.conf is pointed to, if you noticed
<zerowaitstate> it proxies the dns and dhcp requests, using the dns of whatever adapter is up at the time
<jamming> guys what Linux distro does anyone recommend tto install on macbook air 2013??
<zerowaitstate> however, if you use dig @8.8.8.8, it should bypass your local machine resolver
<zerowaitstate> if you really think the local resolver is the issue
<kijutsu> Help -- i just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, and now when i attempt to start ircd-hybrid i get "ircd-hybrid chown: changing ownership of '/var/run/ircd': operation not permitted
<chutney> kijutsu, are you running that command as "su ..."?
<kijutsu> chutney: no i'm not -- its supposed to be running as a service
<kijutsu> but when i do run it with sudo, it runs but it won't allow connections
<kijutsu> in fact, i'm pretty sure it's not even running cause when invoked as a root user, it dies automatically as 'do not run as root'
<Leco> Hi
<chutney> kijutsu, normally I put services in my inetd.conf file
<Leco> I'm installing Ubuntu right now, and it's been on the "Installation" window for a while, any tips ?
<chutney> go out for lunch?
<fryck> Hi
<fryck> I want all *.dev local domain target to my home raspberry pi server, how can i do this ? (sorry for my bad english)
<fryck> mywebsite.dev (on my mobile for example) -> raspberry server -> nginx -> /www/mywebsite
<jhutchins> fryck: Set up a DNS server or just use your hosts files.
<fryck> i'm totaly noob on how setup DNS server
<fryck> have you got resources for dummys ? :)
<kijutsu> Help -- i just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, and now when i attempt to start ircd-hybrid i get "ircd-hybrid chown: changing ownership of '/var/run/ircd': operation not permitted
<jhutchins> fryck: There are howtos at http://tldp.org, but it's easier to just edit your hosts files.
<jhutchins> !tell fryck about dns
<ubottu> fryck, please see my private message
<fryck> thanks ;)
<Hawkerz> hey, quick point of interest -- I seem to have the QT messaging framework installed and running at boot...I think this was a carryover from 12.04 or earlier -- this actually important for anything anymore?
<Teleport> anyone here knows about nanoKONTROL?
<sagotsky> Hi there.  My external mouse and keyboard stopped working.  They do fine in the bios, but not in a virtual console or in xorg.  Any ideas?  I've posted more details here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/385091/usb-mouse-and-keyboard-suddenly-stopped-working-in-13-10
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, you're on a laptop?
<sagotsky> yep
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, is your laptop currently plugged into the wall? could be power saving config
<sagotsky> this is a sudden change.  it worked a couple weeks ago and then just stopped.
<sagotsky> doesn't work plugged in to ac, unplugged, or in a dock
<Hawkerz> some power management utilities nuke usb when not plugged in
<Hawkerz> hrm...need more info then
<Hawkerz> pastebin the relevant logs
<sagotsky> anything in particular?  I included lsusb and hardinfo in the link above
<Hawkerz> everything really, dmesg, Xorg.0.log, ~/.xsession-errors
<sagotsky> can do
<Hawkerz> !pastebin | sagotsky
<ubottu> sagotsky: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, also lspci -vvnn
<sagotsky> dmesg http://pastebin.com/tqxz0PV8
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, if you have a working keyboard you should use pastebinit
<Hawkerz> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sagotsky> not familiar with that one
<Hawkerz> command line tool that lets you take the output of terminal commands and send it directly to a pastebin
<sagotsky> cool
<gassho> please put guidance about using longer passphrases with the rest of the tactics of selecting a good password, thanks
<sagotsky> that'll be faster than xsel
<PDilyard> Startup Disk Creator keeps failing to create a bootable USB. It gets to the point where it goes to install the EFI bootloader, but then crashes
<urielvigilant> Lubuntu 13.10 software center dont show information about software when we click button.
<Jordan_U> gassho: Who are you speaking to?
<gassho> the developers
<urielvigilant> Lubuntu 13.10 dont start in a ACer 3003 wlmi with 1 GB ram .
<urielvigilant> Ubuntu 13.10 dont start in a Acer 3003 wlmi with 1 GB Ram also.
<urielvigilant> What could be failling ?
<sagotsky> Hawkerz, here's xorg (although I'm not getting keyboard on consle either, so I don't think it's isolated to x) http://pastebin.com/tqxz0PV8
<BluesKaj> do you see the grub menu , urielvigilant ?
<digitlman> anybody using a picuntu installation on an ARM device?
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, cat <(dmesg) <(cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log) <(cat ~/.xsession-errors) <(lspci -vvnn) | pastebinit -b paste.ubuntu.com
<sagotsky> xsession-errors http://pastebin.com/tqxz0PV8
<Hawkerz> that should get it all in one go
<sagotsky> awesome, ty
<sagotsky> http://pastebin.com/tqxz0PV8
<Hawkerz> So, anyone know whether the qt messaging framework is still used at all?
<sagotsky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6510915/
<sagotsky> there we go
<bsdbandit> im setting up apache ssl on ubuntu ive generated the cert where do  i put the cert file in order to get ssl working
<bsdbandit> ?
<urielvigilant> BluesKaj : yes it appear the menu where we can choose to try Lubuntu then i say to try  and the screen start to switch off  and on , and it can start. On another hand trying Ubuntu , we can reach to the part we say to try Ubuntu. Iam using a usb persistent that work on my acer 5204 wlmi very well and on many desktops i tryed before
<urielvigilant> I a afraid to try a full install if i dont have sure it will work on it.
<urielvigilant> IS a friend of mine laptop.
<urielvigilant> where said can please read cant . typing mistake
<BluesKaj> urielvigilant. if the usb doesn't work try a dvd
<sagotsky> Hawkerz, did I miss any logs?
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, no, you have a problem with the gnome power manager
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, which release are you using?
<sagotsky> 13.10
<Hawkerz> when did you upgrade?
<sagotsky> about a week after it came out
<urielvigilant> BluesKaj do you think it could be about trying in Usb ? so that mean a full instal could work even with usb ?
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, which window manager/desktop env do you use?
<sagotsky> xmonad
<parapan> hi fellows > networking problem ...cannot access 192.168.0.1 the router config page via LAN cable; it's working on the wireless but not within the LAN . . ..
<BluesKaj> urielvigilant. sometimes usb installs have problems that cd or dvds don't have ...usbs are buggier
<urielvigilant> BluesKAj: that means usb could work very well on my laptop or on another desktop , but could fail on another laptop ?
<urielvigilant> iam talking about the same usb , . .
<marko-_-> hello. How would i say mail from my gmail account from terminal? I followed 3 tutorials and none work
<marko-_-> s/say/mail
<ResQue> how can i install hwinfo? i tried apt-get install hwinfo but it says no such package
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, are you trying to run xmonad in a gnome session?
<sagotsky> no, I have a separate sessoin file somewhere that runs my .xsession
<parapan> hi fellows > networking problem ...cannot access 192.168.0.1 the router config page via LAN cable; it's working on the wireless but not within the LAN . . ..
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, ok, it seems like it's a gtk2 bug from looking at it... do you have the multiarch libs for gtk2 installed?
<sagotsky> on this machine I can't remember
<sagotsky> I have libgtk2.0-0:i386
<sagotsky> all my other installed gtk packages either don't specify an arch or are amd64
<sagotsky> nom
<sagotsky> doh
<stijndg> ResQue, i cannot install that one either but i use Sysinfo wich works fine as well
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, is your laptop a nvidia optimus laptop?
<glitsj16> ResQue: hwinfo is no longer in the 13.10 repos, i assume you're running that version of ubuntu?
<ResQue> stijndg: thanks i will try that, it seems its been removed. whats the best way to check framebuffer info so i can config grub?
<sagotsky> Hawkerz, not positive.  I have a dell e6420.  Some of them have optimus, but I can't tell if it's universal.  (It's owned by work so I haven't paid its hardware too much attention)
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, you have an optimus configuration, it's the same machine I'm on and you have the same proprietary video card
<Hawkerz> drivers, rather
<sagotsky> ah, cool
<glitsj16> ResQue: either install hwinfo (and libhal1 + libhd16 dependencies) from raring --> via packages.ubuntu.com .. or get to a grub prompt at boot and use the vbeinfo command to get framebuffer availability
<sagotsky> I'm using standard nvidia drivers from apt.  I didn't do any of the optimus specific stuff
<ResQue> glitsj16: i will use vbeinfo thanks
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, (npviewer.bin:3874): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine",
<glitsj16> ResQue: many guides still refer to hwinfgo .. too bad it's no longer there, but vbeinfo still gives you the same info, yw
<Hawkerz> ^ This is known to cause errors with gtk when you are not using gnome, having gtk searching for a theme where it can't locate one seems to cause some weird segfault
<ResQue> glitsj16: thanks for the headsup
<parapan> hi fellows > networking problem ...cannot access 192.168.0.1 the router config page via LAN cable; it's working on the wireless but not within the LAN . . ..
<sagotsky> And you think that'll affect my mouse and keyboard?
<Ilmen> Hello
<Hawkerz> probably, since it's segfaulting the gnome power management daemon (are you manually killing gnome in your xsession file?)
<sagotsky> not killing it, but not starting it up either
<sagotsky> what starts the power management daemon?  gnome-settings-daemon?
<Ilmen> I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 on a UEFI computer with pre-installed Windows 8; apparently Ubuntu has been installed in Legacy mode, and Win8 is no longer bootable, so I downloaded boot-repair. It's asking me "The boot of your PC is in Legacy mode. You may want to retry after changing it to EFI mode. Do you want to continue?"
<Ilmen> Do you think I can safely continue?
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, [   28.020410] init: gdm main process (1248) killed by TERM signal
<sagotsky> Hawkerz, that was probably me restarting X without waiting for the whole system to restart
<sagotsky> It's not doing that automatically as far as I'm aware
<sagotsky> I wanted to see if some settings changes let me type in the login manager or not
<Hawkerz> ok, and you are using usb keyboard an mouse? or trying to I guess?
<sagotsky> correct
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, do your USB ports work when you plug other stuff into them?
<nsql> I created an additional account and did 'chmod 750 $HOME' but I can still see the home directory on the other account, how can I prevent it?
<Badc0de> hi
<Badc0de> yes, my mpa player work,im using raring
<sagotsky> Hawkerz, found a usb thumbdrive that worked.  It didn't automount but I don't know if that's normal.
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, also, if you have your paste link still, you have an error in a script which is causing problems somewhere
<Hawkerz> in your screenshot-imgur script
<Agd_Scorp> my balls literally just exploded
<Badc0de> I installed metasploit on raring, missingGem error,help!! please
<Agd_Scorp> Badc0de, please go to #metasploit.
<Agd_Scorp> this is not the channel for this, this is a support channel for ubuntu.
<sagotsky> good to know.  I think I wasn't logged in at the time and it didn't know what to do.
<llutz> nsql: you should see the home-dir but not the contents with 750
<Badc0de> thanx Agd_Scorp
<nsql>  llutz, if I do ls /home/user, I can see all my files. I don,t know what I did wrong. what I did is to run 'chmod 750 $HOME' on the terminal,
<nsql> llutz, ls -al shows 'drwxr-x---' for the other accounts home directory
<llutz> nsql: you are "user"? sure you can see your own home then
<jhutchins> nsql: In order for you to see your own home directory, you need to be able to see the directories in /home/.  You should not be able to read the other users's directory or it's subdirectories.
<llutz> nsql: 'drwxr-x---' is 750. what are you trying to achieve?
<na36heno>  /exit
<nsql> llutz, I log in with the other user account and can still see other account,s home directory. do I need to reboot my pc?
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, which version of ubuntu is your system built on? lubuntu?
<llutz> nsql: you see the home-dirs but not the contents of other users home-dirs, right?
<seanz> Greetings, all. Anyone have any links to creating an Ubuntu packaging server?
<sagotsky> striaght up ubuntu.  I might have used server as the install media, but I can't remember.
<jhutchins> nsql: This is not Windows, the only reason to reboot is to either install a new kernel or check the root filesystem.
<jjavaholic> how might I diagnose why I can't send files to bluetooth devices?
<nsql> lltuzö jhutchins: let me try to explain it again, maybe I use wrong terminology. I have a user, say user1 and created a new user account called user2. on user1's command prompt I run 'chmod 750 $HOME' then logout and log in to user2. on user2's command prompt, when I run 'ls /home/user1' I can see the all directories, like /home/user1/Desktop and sub folders
<nsql> how can I prevent user2 to see any file, subdirectories under /home/user1 ?
<llutz> nsql: you shouldn't see the contents. what group owns /home/user1? and is user2 member of that group?
<Kartagis> nsql: chmod 700 /home/user1
<nsql> they are both administrative accounts
<nsql> I will try 700 now
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, can you show me your xmonad/xsession configs?
<llutz> nsql: "ls -ld /home/user1   && id user2"
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, just cat them over to pastebin again
<jhutchins> nsql: What does 'administrator account' mean in this context?
<sagotsky> Can do.
<knight221> Hello, Can someone recommand me on good code revision control for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS which have aslo windows clients?
<sagotsky> Hawkerz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6511103/ that's xmonad, then .xsession, then ls from my .xsession.d.
<sagotsky> anything interesting in .xsession.d can be found in https://github.com/sagotsky/.dotfiles/tree/master/scripts
<sagotsky> I am deliberately killing notification-daemon and notify-osd.  Not sure if that could be related to the power manager segfaulting?
<rypervenche> knight221: git
<sagotsky> (I've been doing that for quite a while, so I don't think that's it, but it couldn't hurt to mention)
<renebarbosa> hey folks
<renebarbosa> someone here already watched it: www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5buFbuvWbk ?
<renebarbosa> ubuntu is being used in an awesome robotics project
<renebarbosa> :)
<rypervenche> knight221: https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorial
<k1l> renebarbosa: that topic suits better into the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic we stick to technical support issues in here :)
<renebarbosa> k1l, okay
<jhutchins> nsql: The "execute" flag on a directory determines whether the directory listing can be read.  If a user is a member of a group that has x permissions then that user can list the contents.
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, https://gist.github.com/minhajuddin/2156485 <- this is an example I found (I don't really use xmonad, but I looked around a bit)
<jhutchins> nsql: Since there is no such thing as an "administrative account" in *nix, I'm presuming that you mean that they are in a group that has some special privileges.
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, it looks like you need to manually ensure that gnome-keyring-daemon, gnome-settings-daemon, and gnome-power-manager are all running (see the first file on that page)
<knight221> Does someone know if Ubuntu 10.04 LTS have a package for Perfoce server (https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/perforce-version-management/)? if not does it possible to install it from the 12.04-13.10 package?
<sagotsky> Hawkerz, happy to give it a try.  I don't have a gnome-power-manager bin though.  Just reinstalled from apt.
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, the long and short of it though, is that power management, GSD, and gtk are not getting loaded
<Hawkerz> well, I'm not really sure if there is an equivalent or whatever
<sagotsky> That definitely gives me some stuff to try.  I'll see if I can figure out what replaces gnome-power-manager.  No change just running gnome-settings-daemon.
<kingplusplus> please how do know which partition my os is installed /dev/sb1 or 2
<sagotsky> Hawkerz, that was some fantastic support even if we didn't get to the bottom of it today.  I really appreciate it.
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, sure thing, there are a lot of random things being reported, but i mostly think it's power management
<Hawkerz> that was my first instinct
<Hawkerz> and googling seems to reaffirm it a bit anyway
<sagotsky> Cool
<sagotsky> That's dfeinitely something I can keep googling.  I don't often use this machine as a laptop so I haven't paid as much attention to power services as I should.
<Hawkerz> meh, power management sucks....I only ever get it to break things
<sagotsky> Heh
<kingplusplus> hello how can i delete stuff in my root?
<goose_> quit
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, the gist of what I saw online was that it could be any number of things from power management to graphics drivers to missing gtk2 libraries
<Hawkerz> evidently, 13.10 still has several known issues...have you used Mir at all?
<sagotsky> Interesting.  I was assuming it was something lower level than gtk2 since it was failing before I even got to X.
<sagotsky> Haven't tried it
<Hawkerz> oh, so you are trying to move away from gdm to x?
<sagotsky> I don't mind the login manager, I was just trying to rule out whether it was an xorg config problem
<mikodo> kingplusplus, in terminal <df -h>
<sagotsky> Not being able to type in ctrl-alt-f1 led me to believe the problem was happening outside of x
<Hawkerz> well, if you switched login managers that could easily be the cause
<sagotsky> haven't recently
<sagotsky> just restarted it a few times for debugging
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, but you were using GDM at some point and now you are not?
<sagotsky> I'm on lightdm right now
<Hawkerz> oh
<sagotsky> I think that's the default
<sagotsky> Not something I have strong opinions about so I don't pay it much attention
<Hawkerz> yes, it is...that's the important thing here
<sagotsky> ok
<Hawkerz> the login manager, if misconfigured, can break everything....
<sagotsky> it looks like I tried to tell it to autologin at some point
<sagotsky> my name is in there
<Hawkerz> it's only the USB keyboard that doesn't work, right? you can still ctrl+alt+f1 from the native keyboard?
<sagotsky> but I don't think that's ever worked
<sagotsky> correct
<FloodBot1> sagotsky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sagotsky> Hawkerz, the native keyboard works fine.  I haven't found anything it does wrong.  gnome-settings-daemon sometimes eats my xmodmap settings, but that's another matter.
<human_like> got the disk?
<sh0t> hi guys. I am trying to set up burpe suite to analyze som https traffic.vThe problem is that i cannot start it on the port 443 because it says the port is used already by some other serivece. I check with enstat but it doesn't say anything about the port 443.
<sh0t> How do i find out who is using that port?
<llutz> sh0t: sudo lsof -i :443
<dissenter> I had a boyfriend once used to play the bongos on my ass
<Ilmen> I just converted my Ubuntu into EFI, and now boot-repair asks me "WinEFI detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]?"; what does this mean?
<dissenter> his name was Ubuntu
<dissenter> he was a black man black as the night
<niko> dissenter: if you continues to troll ...
<llutz> !ot | dissenter
<ubottu> dissenter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sh0t> thanks llutz
<hatemachine1> hi all
<hatemachine1> hey, does anyone know if there is a stable version of ubuntu for MAC?
<Pricey> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<geirha> sh0t: or sudo fuser -v 443/tcp
<sh0t> thanks geirha
<hatemachine1> thanks @pricey
<hatemachine1> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<sh0t> mmm anyway if i run lsof or also fuser i don't findanything  on the port 443
<llormortis> *troll* https://fixubuntu.com/
<sh0t> but still burp says
<sh0t> to check whether some other serivce
<sh0t> is on that port
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, let me know if you have any luck...also dpkg -l | grep multiarch -- make sure you have the multiarch libs installed
<sagotsky> Hawkerz, will do.  TY again for all your t ime.  I have some stuff t o finish up today so it may not be till tomorrow till I can try everything
<aaronn23> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<aaronn23> !pc
<lionprise> I am trying to install ubuntu Gnome, but it immediatly drops to busybox
<lionprise> the usb drive works on my laptop with UEFI, but not on my desktop with simple bios
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, as a final point, I don't actually think it's a problem with GTK, but I do think it is a problem with power management...still, hard to say
<sagotsky> I think I agree.  I've had no noticeable errors from gtk - errors aside, everything runs smoothly and looks purty.  But there's a ton of power management stuff that doesn't work.  Like rebooting.
<juboba> how can I upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 or 13.10? I'm running "update-manager -d" and it is offering 14.04.
<Sian> apt-get install ffmpeg asks me to install nvidia drivers when I do not own a nvidia card(obviously isntalling them means crashing at reboot), what can I do?some of the packages have xedgers in the name that most likely come from the zord-edgers ppa, but I already purged it, I even re-added it to purge it again but those packages keep appearing
<k1l> jubba: you need to update to 12.10 first.
<k1l> jubba: set the release prompt to regular (from LTS). then it should say 12.10 for "update-manager"
<aebonyne> How do I get my computer to not shutdown when pressing the power button (I'd like it to either ask or sleep/hibernate)? Computer is a Surface Pro if it matters. I've disabled the settings to shutdown on power button press in the Gnome and XFCE power managers as well as in /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh, which is as far as Googling the topic got me.
<juboba> k1l, how should I proceed?
<aebonyne> Sian: Installing drivers for hardware you don't have shouldn't cause problems...
<juboba> k1l, how do I change the release prompt?
<k1l> juboba: go to the systemsettings and then to updates and sources. then set the updates to regulear (3rd tab iirc)
<shanahan> are there any good alternatives to 'jockey-gtk'?  or the additional drivers window?  mine's a bit glitchy.
<Sian> aebonyne, but 1, it does, as it crashes my system at reboot. and 2, I have a 80GB hdd, I don't want to install more than necesary
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<shanahan> woha
<Sian> not only that, but the other packages of the ppa aren't shown by my system, so nvidia drivers seem to be the only packages from there that are actually showing. NO idea why
<aebonyne> Sian: Saving space is a good reason. In general, you can avoid installing packages by postfixing their name with a minus sign in the apt-get install command: apt-get install ffmpeg nvidia-glx-
<juboba> k1l, would you recommend to upgrade to regular from LTS (this is my home computer, no server)
<aebonyne> Sian: If the package doesn't like that idea, it will show dependency errors.
<clynamen> I'm supposed to install watchdog kernel module or they are often already in the kernel ?
<Sian> aebonyne, it won't let me
<k1l> juboba: the non-lts are stable too.
<Sian> q
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, I think I know the problem
<sagotsky> Oh?
<juboba> k1l, ok so I have to 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 to get there?
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, I think you are encountering an error with ureadahead (if /var or /run are on their own partitions)
<Hawkerz> this thread seems to have some useful info on that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423305
<Eagleman> Which ports need to be open to be able to connect to a NFS server?
<aebonyne> Sian: Odd. If you removed the repository and have updated since then... maybe try a clean so previously downloaded packages are gone, too? Really, I'm out of ideas.
<sagotsky> that's definitely a new one for me
<aebonyne> Sian: That's apt-get clean, deleted all downloaded packages. Saves space and forces apt to redownload packages, perhaps in your case from the right repository.
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, check the output of mount
<Sian> aebonyne, autoclean says there are 0 bytes to be freed
<Sian> aebonyne, it just ocurred to me, maybe is another ppa using zorg edgers packages?
<Eagleman> Which ports need to be open to be able to connect to a NFS server?
<aebonyne> clean deletes more stuff than autoclean, although it shouldn't actually affect whether stuff works.
<sagotsky> Hawkerz, here's mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/6511323/
<aebonyne> Possible, I was trying to see if there's a way to check what repo an archive comes from, but apt-cache show doesn't tell you.
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, looks like you're suffering from a problem with ureadahead, which runs during boot to speed up the boot process (but when /var is mounted on its own partition, apparently this breaks in some circumstances)
<sagotsky> Seems likely.  How exactly did you find that?  I would have reinstalled long before reaching that point.
<aebonyne> Sian: Ah, apt-cache showpkg ffmpeg will tell you where it's getting the ffmpeg package from.
<SerGiles> hello, I have an issue with unity side bar, that is to say I cant scroll it with my mouse wheel in 13.10 like I could in 12.04. Is there a fix for this?
<Sian> aebonyne, this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6511357/, I am either looking at the wrong place or it's using official ubuntu repo
<odium> anyone familiar with the ubuntu 11.10 bug that arbritrarily ruins luks partitions?
<bekks> odium: 11.10 is out of support already.
<juboba> k1l, ok so I have to 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 to get there?
<Beldar> odium, Is this relevant in a supported release?
<odium> oh, I am running 13.10
<odium> but still lost my data
<odium> I stopped mounting this entier drive while I worked on a new ssd
<aebonyne> Sian: The top option is a PPA.
<Beldar> odium, Are you sure it was not user error, are you linking these loosely is the question?
<odium> and when I went back to mount it again, using time tested methods it is no longer a valid luks partition
<odium> I am not 100%
<odium> but it's either this that or the nsa
<odium> so I backed up the 1TB drive
<odium> but I am at a loss for recovering this one.
<Beldar> odium, Or user error be being backed up is the best answer in ythe end.
<aebonyne> Sian: "ppa.launchpad.net_rebuntu16_pcsx-reloaded-svn". The ffmpeg from the PPA is apparently depending on packages you don't want?
<odium> too bad the disk was full.
<aebonyne> ... probably indirectly because nothing there mentions nvidia.
<Beldar> odium, You can clone anything including encrypted partitions as long as you have the key file to get back in.
<odium> If I have other volumes with identical headers can I try to back up one of them and then apply their header to the disabled volume?
<Sian> aebonyne, the packages I don't want are the nvidia drivers. Well i'll have to use the normal pscx to aovid this
<Sian> thanks
<odium> Beldar, I have the key file and know the 20 digit password by heart
<aebonyne> Sian: Glad I was able to be somewhat helpful. gtg, bye
<odium> but I've googled and googled for an instructional.
<Hawkerz> sagotsky, I saw a weird error in one of your logs, right around the same place your usb stuff disconnected
<Beldar> odium, but do you have a clone/copy if it?
<odium> I used dd to make an image
<odium> what's a clone?
<Hawkerz> or connected, rather
<Beldar> odium, clone is a standard term it means what it means.
<odium> i copied just the partition to one image and the entire disk to another.
<Beldar> odium, All with dd?
<odium> yes
<odium> I want my movies back. :(
<Beldar> odium, Not sure to be honest any copying can have mistakes, dd is problematic if it does not save the original but just transfers it, if there is a mistake.
<nwzqqwr> rapbrain
<Beldar> odium, Best circumstances are a copy that can be confirmed to be good before the loss of the original.
<odium> Well, I understand the risk..
<odium> it's just 1TB of movies.
<kevin> what risk is that?
<odium> next time I will attempt to backup my stuff.
<odium> at the time, I didn't have enough space to backup a TB
<Beldar> Guest35688, What is your question referencing?
<Jordan_U> odium: Backing up the LUKS header is also usually a good idea.
<Guest35688> Guest35688 works just fine for me
<nwzqqwr> trying windowsXP
<odium> Jordan_U there is a backup
<odium> it's somewhere in /etc/ I think
<nwzqqwr> need audio software
<odium> just can't locate it again.
<aaronn23> hello guys. how does ubuntu works on mac?
<Guest35688> I was reference the first chat room sentence I logged in on
<Beldar> Guest35688, You are not including any context, please do so.
<nwzqqwr> rapbrains
<xangua> !mac | aaronn23
<neighborlyfriend> how do I ssh into a local host server.  password was setup. Wouldn't ssh username@localhost work.  or is it ssh user@127.0.0.1:22    and is the :22 necessary?
<ubottu> aaronn23: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Jordan_U> odium: How did you backup the LUKS header?
<Beldar> and don't just randomly comment with knowledge of context Guest35688
<odium> uhh, I can't answer that.
<nwzqqwr> sh has to be the same version
<nwzqqwr> recompile from scratch
<Beldar> without*
<Jordan_U> odium: Why not?
<aaronn23> thank you @xangua @ubottu
<nwzqqwr> chech in to google check-in and "get da hook-up"
<Guest35688> I'm trying to setup Gnome-Dictionary so that I can use it offline
<Guest35688> any takers on that?
<odium> Jordan_U I don't remember doing it.
<odium> it's in /etc/lvm/archive I think
<nwzqqwr> did sacha conan baron get a shotgun to the head?
<odium> oh, that's not a header after all.
<Guest35688> That would be a good iea
<Guest35688> idea*
<SkyCaptain> Hey chan, I like the way Nautilus automatically mounts my external hard drives when I click on them. This is the only feature that still requires me to start up X on my server. Is there any way to maintain this same functionality without starting X and Nautilus?
<Beldar> !ot | nwzqqwr
<odium> sorry, Jordan_U that's just lvm data
<ubottu> nwzqqwr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nwzqqwr> aarti
<jhutchins> SkyCaptain: Perhaps autofs would do what you're after.
<neighborlyfriend> what's the proper way to ssh into localhost. password was setup.
<nwzqqwr> ato everything
<nwzqqwr> auto everything
<nwzqqwr> cpuDan
<nwzqqwr> its all auto
<xangua> Guest35688: Stardic can do that, it can even store wiki articles if I remember; haven't used it in a long time
<SkyCaptain> hmm, I will look into that. Is it simple to just add fstab entries for every attached drive?
<Jordan_U> SkyCaptain: udisksctl mount --block-device  /dev/foo
<nwzqqwr> who is we?
<nwzqqwr> or who is controlling the netBSD algrithms
<neighborlyfriend> help. how do I ssh into local host properly with password?
<Jordan_U> neighborlyfriend: Why are you trying to ssh into localhost? "ssh username@localhos" should do it, but still why?
<nwzqqwr> Oldcoder
<neighborlyfriend> running debian on android non chroot along side openssh setup
<ikonia> neighborlyfriend: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<NHR9K> i have nearly converted all of my family to linux but the last link is my uncle he is in love with win8 metro ui, is there a dm/de that will break his attachment to windoze?
<ikonia> NHR9K: it's called "windows"
<mrwappie> sup
<neighborlyfriend> i though it would all be debian right. ubuntu based on debian. it's a general terminal question on most linux's i figure.
<ikonia> neighborlyfriend: try #debian
<ikonia> neighborlyfriend: we only deal with ubuntu here, sorry
<neighborlyfriend> is there a bash irc
<ikonia> neighborlyfriend: sure #bash
<neighborlyfriend> but i'm debian. I am your father ubuntu.
<ikonia> neighborlyfriend: "no"
<neighborlyfriend> thanks all. peace
<ikonia> good luck
<Ilmen> Hello
<Dax_> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to connect my macbook to 12.04 nic to nic via crossover cable... is there any package or setting I should change/get
<Ilmen> I successfully installed Ubuntu 13.10 and turned it into EFI;  however now I cannot boot my Windows 8 anymore, GRUB gives me the error "can't find command 'drivemap'. Invalid EFI file path."
<Ilmen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6511428/
<bekks> Ilmen: Windows was installed using efi, too?
<Ilmen> Moreover, when I try booting directly my HDD from the bios, I get the GRUB error "file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found. Entering rescue mode..."
<Ilmen> It was a pre-insalled UEFI Windows 8
<grayscale> 14.04 is looking good :)
<Ilmen> but I made a full backup before trying installing ubuntu
<Ilmen> Curiously I now have two "Windows Boot Manager" and two "Ubuntu" in my bios menu, weird
<Ilmen> looks like GRUB messed up something in my EFI partition
<hitsujiTMO> ilmen: everytime grub-install is run it can potentially add an extra item
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: that's nothing to do with the efi sys partition, but the efi boot manager. you can see the entries/modify them with: efibootmgr
<Ilmen> I'll try that, thanks
<Ilmen> I typed efibootmgr in the terminal but nothing seems to happen
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: try it with sudo
<Ilmen> yay, worked
<hs366> how much takes time usually to fix a bug ?
<hs366> i have problem with chrome in 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: you can delete an entry with: sudo efibootmgr -Bb XXXX                  where XXXX is the 4 digit id
<Ilmen> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6511532/
<hitsujiTMO> hs366: if its a bug in chrome then there's no knowing how long it could be. simple showstopping bugs can takes weeks with google
<hs366> hitsujiTMO, actually i have problem with chrome global menu
<Ilmen> (Note: I have only two actual OS, Win8 and Ubuntu)
<hs366> hitsujiTMO, i found it reported but still waiting for any update or something
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: 0003 and 0004 are the dupes alright. 6 7 and 8 are generated by the bios. not sure what 2001 is. but given the id i'd presume its generated by the bios or there from before you got the pc
<Ilmen> Shall I delete 0003 and 0004?
<hitsujiTMO> hs366: what exactly do you mean by the global menu. One bug in particular i know about was an installer bug, where the wrong dependency what listed on the 32bit chrome .deb package. this meant that noone on a 32bit system could install chrome. it was about 2 weeks before the bug was fixed.
<hitsujiTMO> Ilmen: if you wish. there's absolutely no harm in deleting the old entries. just don't delete the new ones :P
<hs366> hitsujiTMO, http://askubuntu.com/questions/362972/global-menu-not-working-in-13-10
<hs366> i installed chrome but i don't have global menu in chrome
<hs366> i found this thread , i think it still not fixed
<bekks> hs366: Hmmm. Is there a global menu in chrom at all?
<hs366> emmm.. i think so
<hs366> am i right ?
<dkessel> hs366, well... chromium has a global menu. so one might think of chrome having one too...
<Ilmen> I'll delete them and see if anything changes; I'll be right back
<hitsujiTMO> hs366: erm. I'm not sure if this is a bug. there just might be NO menu in the later versions considering that chrom has its own menu system
<Niebla> #Linux Mint
<hs366> ok
<bekks> hs366: I dont thing there is a global menu in chrome at all.
<hs366> do you suggest i install the nity-gtk-module-common unity-gtk3-module
<bekks> hs366: At least, for me, there isnt.
<DoubleMintx> Hello, can someone help me figure out why one of my keyboards isn't working in Ubuntu?
<hs366> as they suggest to install and fix the problem ?
<DoubleMintx> I can get no input from it, but another cheap one works fine.
<jhutchins> DoubleMintx: Does it work on other systems?
<hs366> im just new and can't recognize the trusted applications for install . so i prefer to check in channel before do anyting
<hitsujiTMO> hs366: unity-gtk3-module should be installed already. not sure about  nity-gtk-module-common
<DoubleMintx> jhutchins: Yes, the keyboard works fine on Windows 8 and 7, which is what I'm using now.
<hitsujiTMO> hs366: I think it's more to do with the fact that there is no menu tho. I'm on openbox and I have no menu
<jhutchins> hs366: Generally if you stick to the official repositories you're as safe as you can be.
<hs366> hitsujiTMO, ok then , i do nothing
<bekks> hs366: On chrome, there is no global menu. I just tested using different desktop environments.
<hs366> perfect !
<jhutchins> DoubleMintx: You could run dmesg, plug the keyboard in, run it again and see what it thinks is happening.
<DoubleMintx> jhutchins: I'm also just getting started in Linux, so I have no idea how to install drivers or anything like that.
<hs366> thx hitsujiTMO , jhutchins , bekks !
<jhutchins> DoubleMintx: USB HID drivers are pretty standard.  Most drivers are packaged with the kernel.
<hs366> ths dkessel
<DoubleMintx> jhutchins: It also seems like the keyboard isn't getting any power aside from the LED backlight. The "Num Lock" key cannot be toggled on an off, and I cannot change the backlight settings. It is as if booting Linux completely kills the keyboard.
<DoubleMintx> jhutchins: But the other one still works fine.
<jhutchins> DoubleMintx: Try a different port.
<DoubleMintx> jhutchins: I've tried both USB 2.0 and USB 3.0 with no luck, and I've also attempted to change the USB initialization options in my motherboard's BIOS.
<DoubleMintx> jhutchins: Neither have yielded any results.
<jhutchins> DoubleMintx: dmesg is the only place where you'll see any info that can help you.
<ResQue> using dpkg --get-selections i can see a few packages marked "deinstall" i checked the man page for the meaning but how and when will these packages be gone 100%
<DoubleMintx> jhutchins: Ok, then I'll have to Live boot Ubuntu and see if I can conect to this channel from my iPad or something.
<DoubleMintx> OK, now I have an account in this channel on my iPad.
<DoubleMintx> jhutchins: I'll try Live Booting Ubuntu now.
<Bizzeh> hi, is there any way of making ubuntu less, terrible, when running as a guest under hyperv? currently giving it access to 4 4ghz cpus and 8gb of ram, and it still runs like it has a ball and chain around its feet
<jhutchins> DoubleMint: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342499/ubuntu-13-04-not-working-after-boot https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1172852
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1172852 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB keyboard and mouse don't work" [High,Expired]
<jhutchins> Bizzeh: Disable any 3D desktop effects.
<Bizzeh> where is all that being hidden these days?
<[xyz]> anyone knows where i can find bots ?
<Ilmen> Now GRUB's interface looks better, but my Win8 loader still doesn't work
<[xyz]> usually for operating
<Ilmen> nothing happen when I click on it
<Ilmen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6511592/
<mujee> does anyone know how to setup hotspot in ubuntu 12.04 with wired network. I have tried the using create new wireless network but it doesn't connect
<[xyz]> did you guys know about elementary OS ?
<[xyz]> i didnt knew but i found it very cool
<mujee> does anyone know how to setup hotspot in ubuntu 12.04 with wired network.
<xeno> So, both my screenruler and my kruler measure 700px for a row I style limit to width: 640px in Firefox.  What's with that?  This is most recent Ubuntu.
<DoubleMint> jhutchins: this is all i could find that seemed relavant. pastebin.com/NHX34tiY
<DoubleMint> jhutchins, sorry i cant paste
<Bizzeh> jhutchins: disabled a lot of the effects, made everything much faster
<xDreal> good evening, may i ask here some questions about vpn
<aaronn23> imac
<aaronn23> !pmac
<aaronn23> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<xeno> What is the group I should ask that question in?  It is strictly on Ubuntu I see it.
<xDreal> where do i find trust worthy informations about vpn sellers, and i their anything i should specially care about if i want to use it on ubuntu?
<Beldar> xeno, This is ubuntu, there is ##linux if that helps and other distro channels.
<Ari-Yang> !waf
<xeno> Okay, well, this is a question about Firefox only in ubuntu with the screenruler tool installed on ubuntu.  Is the browser, or the screenruler at fault for measuring 700px by the ruler, when the table column has a style limit of 640px?
<Beldar> xDreal, info on vpn's is not really relevant here if you have specific issue on using one in ubuntu ask them.
<xeno> Looks like Chromium gets it right, so presumably it is Firefox.  Drag.
<Beldar> xDreal, A few questions on vpn's is okay you just want to be aware of polling and draggng out what may not be relevant is all, use some common sense is the issue really.
<mujee> does anyone know how to setup hotspot in ubuntu 12.04 with wired network.
<Beldar> xeno, If you get no answers here there is a #firefox channel.
<xeno> Thank you Beldar.  I'm trying there.  It does appear to be a firefox problem, but it would be of interest here I should think.
<Beldar> mujee, There are wiki's on wifi.
<Beldar> xeno, cool just wanted to make sure you had options is all. ;)
<Danato> mujee: http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/
<grafi_> Is there something like XAMPP for Linux ???
<ikonia> grafi_: "LAMP"
<Beldar> mujee, I'm not seeing anything on the web for what you describe, which is I assume is a ethernet rather than adhock hotspot as wifi.
<k1l> !lamp | grafi_
<ubottu> grafi_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<grafi_> thank you ubottu
<grafi_> thank you kil
<LayAnotherBlock> Problem: I can't seem to install Ubuntu on the VM.
<LayAnotherBlock> It can't download the iso
<ikonia> problem - you haven't described the problem
<maestrojed> I have built a local Ubuntu Virtual Machine using Ubuntu Server and LAMP. How do I get the browsers in my native OS to point to that server? I'd like to do this via my hosts file. But what IP?
<mujee_> beldar actually i have tried a lot of things but nothing is working for ad hoc
<maestrojed> LayAnotherBlock download the ISO yourself. (at least that is what I just did).
<ikonia> maestrojed: the virtual machines IP
<maestrojed> ikonia I guess that would make sense :)
<Hawkerz> ikonia, do you know if the QT Messaging Framework is necessary?
<ikonia> Hawkerz: for what ?
<mujee_> Beldar: actually i have tried a lot of things but nothing is working for ad hoc
<LayAnotherBlock> Well, I did. I used as a virtual CD. I open it, Select my prefered settings, then it gives me the iso error.
<Hawkerz> ikonia, Ubuntu to run properly I guess? It's among my startup applications, but I think the only thing it ever does is crash
<Hawkerz> can't find any dependencies for it
<Hawkerz> rdepends rather
<ikonia> Hawkerz: if you try to remove it - you'll see what depends on it
<ikonia> (if there are any package dependencies)
<Hawkerz> (there are not)
<Hawkerz> I just wasn't sure where it came from, probably some legacy thing from 12.04 I guess
<ikonia> Hawkerz: try it, see what happens without it
<ikonia> you can always put it back
<mujee_> Danato: it didn't work for me
<mujee_> when i create a new wireless connection it doesn't connect after sometimes it is disconnected
<Hawkerz> mujee_, does this happen primarily when you are moving away from the access point?
<Danato> mujee_: what part of it?
<mujee_> Danato & Hawkers: Let me explain.. I am trying to share my wired connection through a wifi (like i used to do it in windows with connectify) but nothing works for me here in ubuntu 12.04
<mujee_> I have tried using create a wireless network and other hotspot ppas but nothing works
<Danato> mujee_: did you try this one? http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode
<mujee_> Danato: i have looked on this but when I installed a ppa ap-hotspot the terminal said your wireless card does not have access point mode
<Danato> mujee_: tbh i ddnt know how to do it before, but i followed the first guide i sent you and it worked like a charm
<DreamPCs> Hey guys. I currently have wine1.6 installed, but when I try to install 1.7 I get "wine1.7 : Depends: wine1.7-amd64 (= 1.7.7-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed"
<DreamPCs> Any ideas?
<Danato> mujee_: i believe thats the simplest way, something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-bPVnoJmzs
<mujee_> danato the first should also work for me but it doesn't.. when I click on create my laptop tries to connect to that hotspot but it doesn't
<hitsujiTMO> DreamPCs: either you're mixing 2 ppas with 2 different versions of wine or you're using a dodgy ppa
<DreamPCs> Ok, I hope not, I'm looking at sources now. Thank you.
<DreamPCs> What happens if I have software installed that depends on a PPA but I remove that PPA?
<DreamPCs> (Is removing the PPA effectively the same thing as commenting out the line in the sources?
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | DreamPCs This is the only way you should ever remove a ppa
<ubottu> DreamPCs This is the only way you should ever remove a ppa: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<vfw> DreamPCs: Yes. It's the same
<vfw> DreamPCs: But you'd need to run sudo apt-get update afterwards (if you manually remove the line).
<hitsujiTMO> DreamPCs: no its not the same as commenting out the source. You must remove the software too to avoid conflicts. hence why you use ppa-purge
<DreamPCs> Ok, I think I'm getting it. Thanks.
<vfw> DreamPCs: After removing it, you'll no longer get updates for the package you installed it from.
<vfw> DreamPCs: But not getting any more updates is the only effect.
<DreamPCs> Ok, I'm going to remove any wine related ppa and try to install from scratch.
<DreamPCs> Thanks
<mujee_> yes i do the same thing but it doesn't create that it tries to connect but it cannot create anything
<DreamPCs> ppa purge is a bad command in my terminal.
<hitsujiTMO> DreamPCs: DONT do what vfw is telling you. That will leave you with a version of wine from one ppa, while you try to install wine from another will leave to the exact error you're getting
<hitsujiTMO> DreamPCs: what do you mean? have you installed ppa-purge?
<DreamPCs> No I haven't. I assumed it came with the distro. I'll install it, sorry.
<hitsujiTMO> DreamPCs: wget https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+files/ppa-purge_0.2.6~karmic_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i ppa-purge_0.2.6~karmic_all.deb
<DreamPCs> Is there an easy way to tell what ppas are on the system? I'm looking at the software sources.
<vfw> DreamPCs: You should see them there.
<DreamPCs> I see them here as urls but I don't know how to convert that the the ppa:name format.
<vfw> DreamPCs: Are you sure you have any?  (Wine is in the regular sources, I'm pretty sure)
<Jordan_U> DreamPCs: If you added them through the normal means they should be listed in Software Sources, and should also be files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/. The one caveat though is that it's possible to have packages installed that came from a ppa, without still having the ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/.
<hitsujiTMO> DreamPCs: you cab have a look in: /etc/apt/sources.list.d      a quick google of each url should bring you to a site containing the actual PPA name
<DreamPCs> Well I have ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu precise main and source
<hitsujiTMO> DreamPCs: then the ppa should be ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<DreamPCs> Ok I got it. Awesome thanks.
<DreamPCs> It's purging now, I need to go get some stuff so I'll tend to it later.
<DreamPCs> But thanks for all your help.
<Synthead> how do I set Chrome to be the default browser?
<Beldar> Synthead, settings-details-default
<hassen> strange..after getting Virtual box from soft center,it's failing to make a virtual machine for any OS i would install,i charge the .iso file of the desired OS,then it gets stuck at 0% in vm making phase,what's wrong?
<Synthead> Beldar: sorry, should mention: it's launching Firefox from Terminator, and I'm using XFCE4
<Beldar> Synthead, Why from the terminal
<Synthead> Beldar: why not?
<Beldar> ah terminator a miss read
<Beldar> Synthead, I have no idea what terminator is.
<Synthead> Beldar: a terminal emulator
<Beldar> Synthead, ah, well had you mentioned this to start with we would not be communicating.
<Beldar> I gave an answer per what you asked for well within reason
<Synthead> Beldar: found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/terminator/+bug/863866/comments/2
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863866 in Terminator "Does not respect "xdg-open" for links" [Undecided,Fix released]
<otak> ubuntu live is an unresponsive purple rectangle, vista is black screen with pointer, slitaz works, what can this mean?
<Beldar> Synthead, This might interest you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgNLHskYvVE on terminator
#ubuntu 2013-12-03
<chutney> otak, at first impression, a video card problem?
<otak> yes its a nvidia in a compaq presario
<chutney> which nvidia driver are you using otak?
<Beldar> otak, missing graphic driver in ubuntu possibly, vista would be ##windows
<chutney> otak, if you are having problems in windows vista too, it might be a hardware problem
<otak> yes I was putting off asking there, it's my friend's laptop, just gathering clues
<Beldar> otak, slitaz runs in X however
<otak> slitaz seems like a framebuffer
<Beldar> otak, Is the ubuntu a live environment or a install? use nicks here.
<otak> Beldar: it's a live usb
<Beldar> otak, You familiar with nomodeset?
<Beldar> or failsafe x on a install
<otak> yes but i did not know when to add it without grub
<Beldar> otak, I live hot f6 at the first gui.
<Beldar> hit*
<Beldar> otak, Might be hardware but you can check that at least if you like.
<otak> Beldar: thanks I'm trying it now
<oz0ne> after blacklisting a driver with adding "install module /bin/false" wll you still need to update initramfs?
<nallison19> question is this the best room to be in for a error message question?
<nallison19> an error*
<sam113101> nallison19: what is it about?
<nallison19> hi sam I have a zareason laptop with an internal data pool error related to my blu-ray/DVD optical drive
<nallison19> I am running ubuntu 13.10 saucy and have already run a command in terminal for relevant info
<sam113101> well yes, you're in the right channel
<nallison19> cool beans
<sam113101> what's your problem? what is the exact error message you're getting?
<sam113101> (you can use http://pastie.org to paste it)
<nallison19> internal data pool error msg after DVD playback
<jhutchins> nallison19: Was the playback satisfactory?
<nallison19> nope the error occured during play back
<nallison19> ran sudo lswh -c disk during playback
<nallison19> no real helpful info was given
<nallison19> brb
<nallison19> also btw the DVD/BLU ray optical drive has been replaced already by Zareason
<nallison19> so I hope this is not a hardware issue
<jhutchins> nallison19: An obvious thing to check is to try several discs.
<nallison19> I have tried 2 DVD's one with an issue one without, I should try to watch the whole DVD that worked
<nallison19> is there a way I could see a message log while watching my DVD
<nallison19> of what is going with the hardware
<nallison19> ?
<jhutchins> what player are you using?
<nallison19> cdrom        description: DVD-RAM writer        product: BD-RE BT20N
<nallison19> vendor: HL-DT-ST        physical id: 0.0.0        bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0        logical name: /dev/cdrom        logical name: /dev/sr0
<jhutchins> nallison19: I meant what software.
<nallison19> ok sorry VLC and totem
<nallison19> but let's simply and say totem
<jhutchins> nallison19: Try mplayer; try launching them from a terminal.  This will allow any messages to be displayed.
<jhutchins> nallison19: I pretty much expect totem to fail.
<nallison19> ok
<jhutchins> nallison19: vlc might have options to display more verbose messages as it runs (from terminal).
<jhutchins> nallison19: mplayer will definitely give you feedback.
<brontosaurusrex> or use cvlc
<nallison19> what is the best way to launch from mplayer in the terminal cd to the destination then  ./star mplayer?
<walterwoj> Does some one have a minute to helpme with a 'no space left on device' error?  I have terminal access only atm.
<gordonjcp> walterwoj: it's pretty self-explanatory
<nallison19> yeah walter you have dibs I got to go anyways
<gordonjcp> you've run out of disk space
<nallison19> I appreciate the help jhut
<jhutchins> nallison19: brontosaurusrex Is right, you might need cvlc to run it from the console.
<jhutchins> nallison19: manpages will give you the syntax to launch.
<brontosaurusrex> maybe cvlc --help | grep dvd
<brontosaurusrex> but in any case, just use mplayer or mplayer2
<nallison19> ok
<nallison19> will do
<gordonjcp> walterwoj: can you give some more details?
<walterwoj> gordonjcp: You would think so but 'du -sh' says the drive is at 93%  and I should haf 600mb free right now.
<Beldar> walterwoj, There are different camps on this but some say over 70% is to much
<jrib> walterwoj: that probably means you have some program using a file you have deleted.  Or perhaps space is reserved for root.  We can only guess without actual terminal output available
<Myrth> hi, is it possible to install a package with latest version of a minor. for example something like php5~5.4 that would install 5.4.22~blah
<jrib> Myrth: why?
<gordonjcp> walterwoj: are you sure you're checking the correct device?
<skraito> goodbye freenode 0x71 (xc) Our http://www.0x71.org move to efnet server now at channel ##0x71 , find us there if you want to talk to us
<walterwoj> I have terminal access what should I run?
<gordonjcp> walterwoj: pastebin the command you typed and the error message *verbatim*
<Myrth> jrib: because i've upgraded and one of the extension doesn't work, because it doesn't have library for 5.5 available
<jrib> skraito: please don't make off-topic announcements in this channel.  Thanks
<Myrth> jrib: so now i need to downgrade
<Guest22282> hey, I have windows 7 and tried to install ubuntu with wubi and windows still works but the ubuntu install didnt and I dont know how to fix it
<jrib> Myrth: apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION   will install version VERSION of package PACKAGE.  But I'm somewhat confused.  Are you using official repositories?
<jrib> walterwoj: you could also be out of inodes.
<jrib> walterwoj: what do you want to do next?  You need to make space on your drive
<Guest22282> me?
<Beldar> Guest22282, You can remove wubi in add remove of windows, wubi is hardly supported, justa a file in windows and rarely advised unless that is te only option.
<Beldar> the*
<Guest22282> oh alright thanks alot
<walterwoj> I store every thin on another drive.  The only files there are operating system files.
<walterwoj> jrib how do I check my inodes?
<jrib> walterwoj: df -i
<Guest22282> how could I install ubuntu? I have a 80gig flashdrive but its full of pictures and I cant reformat it, and I cant burn cds?
<walterwoj> (I shouldn't have that many files)
<Myrth> jrib: i do have ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej
<jrib> Guest22282: buy a usb stick or ask a friend to burn a cd?
<Beldar> Guest22282, Have a disc or usb is an important tool if installed for any OS.
<Myrth> jrib: to install PACKAGE=VERSION i need to know exact version available, is it possible to list which versions i can use?
<jrib> Myrth: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<Guest22282> hmm alright, but with usb how do I get it to boot from the usb? like I actually tried to boot from the 80 gig and figured it had to be the only file on it
<Guest22282> (cuz it didnt work)
<Beldar> Guest22282, Use a virtual till you have the right tools.
<Myrth> jrib: i see 5.5.6 and 5.3.10 - original sources didn't upgrade to 5.4?
<jrib> Myrth: I don't know anything about your ppa
<Myrth> jrib: looks like standard packages is 5.3.10
<Guest22282> alright thx
<walterwoj> gordonjcp: http://pastebin.com/JzRvdVu7
<jrib> Myrth: what ubuntu version?
<Myrth> jrib: 12.04
<jrib> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.8 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<walterwoj> jrib: You nailed it. /dev/sda1 is at 100% usage!
<jrib> Myrth: that seems correct.
<Myrth> jrib: thanks
<jrib> walterwoj: of inodes?
<walterwoj> jrib: What can I do to fix that?
<skraito> last message
<skraito> goodbye freenode 0x71 (xc) Our http://www.0x71.org move to efnet server now at channel ##0x71 , find us there if you want to talk to us
<walterwoj> jrib: Yes, somehow I'm at 100% inode usage!
<jrib> walterwoj: you should figure out why you have so many files :)
<walterwoj> jrib: how do I find out 'where' I have somany files?
<jrib> walterwoj: not sure what your best approach is.
<jrib> walterwoj: start with: ls -l /
<Random832> walterwoj: in various directories type "find . | wc -l" - start with each sub of the root directory
<walterwoj> jrib: What am i looking for in the output?
<jrib> walterwoj: you're trying to figure out where you have lots of files
<Myrth> jrib: i know that ppa is installed,  but i can't find it in sources.list - where else can it be?
<zykotick9> walterwoj: just wondering, was the partition that's full - been resized at some point?  (particularily, was it expanded)
<Myrth> jrib: never mind, found
<jrib> zykotick9: good point
<walterwoj> zykotick9: No, it's the opsys partition (10gb) on a 1 tb drive, the other partition is my seed box storage)
<walterwoj> I partitioned it that way from the begining
<jrib> i would guess some program doing crazy logging
<zykotick9> walterwoj: sorry, this was 10GB and now it's 1TB?
<Random832> zykotick9: no, he's saying it was 10GB and it's still 10GB
<zykotick9> Random832: :) ok...
<Random832> walterwoj: run this command
<Random832> sudo -v; for i in *; do echo -n $i ' '; sudo find $i | wc -l; done
<Random832> in the root directory, sorry, cd / first
<walterwoj> random832: 'sudo find . | wc -l' gives me '953169'
<Random832> walterwoj: check it in each subdirectory
<Random832> try it in /usr first
<Random832> my /usr is 112245 and is the largest
<Random832> also try /home
<fishcooker> i've installed transmission-cli but there is not ~/.config/transmission-cli here
<walterwoj> "/storage is the biggest at 338991 (thats the seed partition)
<walterwoj> /usr is 393539
<walterwoj> /proc is 36475
<walterwoj> /home is 87374"
<FloodBot1> walterwoj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<walterwoj> sorry!
<Random832> walterwoj: my entire system is like 200K total, so just keep looking at subdirectories that still have a ridiculously high number
<Rexter> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.10 on a Dell Vostro 220s with an intel integrated graphics card. The problem I have it it shows the Monitor as unknown, and the resolution can be set no higher than 1024X768.
<Random832> ok /storage isn't part of it
<tnfnsexe> HOW DEEP MUST I GO
<Random832> walterwoj: check subdirectories of /usr
<walterwoj> ok
<ocavid>  /msg NickServ identify honoca03
<tnfnsexe> I NEED AN IDEA HOW FAR AWAY FROM HARDWARE I AM TO DECIDE IF IT IS BETTER TO ATTEMPT TO COME FROM HARDWARE UP
<Random832> my /usr is like 112K, so 393K is pretty big
<walterwoj> "usr/share" is 100k+
<walterwoj> "usr/src is 200k+
<Duel-Travis> Anyone know why my Ubuntu Install is taking so long? Its been on Creating EXt4 file system for / in partion #2 for a long time
<Random832> what all do you have in /usr/src?
<maestrojed> This is barely an ubuntu question but maybe someone can help me or point me to a better place: I built an Ubuntu Server in a  Virtual Machine with VirtualBox. I want it to be a local web server. Now I want to use my native OS's browser to view the http output of that server but I can't get it to work. I tried looking at the ubuntu machine's local IP which is 10.0.2.15 and visiting http://10.0.2.15 on the naive machine's browser
<maestrojed>  but no go.
<walterwoj> Duel-Travis: How long?
<Rexter> Duel-Travis, how long is "Too long"?
<Duel-Travis> walterwoj, Probably like 15 min
<Random832> both of those are a lot compared to mine
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; depending on the size of the partition, that's not so bad.
<Random832> walterwoj: pastebin ls /usr/src
<walterwoj> Duel-Travis: Give it another 15, It can be slow depending on you disk size.
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Okay. Im just re installing Ubuntu because my Windows is corrupted.
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; a bad HD, or bad Ram ship may have cause the corrupt Windows, as well as the problem you are now having.
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, I did get some HDD Disk Errors :/ Hard to replace a hard drive?
<walterwoj> Random832: http://pastebin.com/sZpJ3cSi
<walterwoj> It's full of headers
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; Ram Chip, not ship :)
<wolfspy^> what does system load average mean?
<wolfspy^> right now mine is 2.05, and that sounds kinda high
<wolfspy^> I have a 4 core proccessor though
<Random832> walterwoj: that's... a lot of versions
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Is it hard to replace a hard drive? Or what should I do
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; no, it's a simple swap out. laptop or Desktop?
<Random832> walterwoj: sudo apt-get remove 'linux-headers-.*'
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Laptop
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; wait another 15 min before you give up on it, but check for the bottom of the laptop for an anness door.
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Amness door?
<nariamm> I needed help connecting my printer on ubuntu
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; it's cold in here! "access door"
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Im sorry Idk what you mean..
<pero> gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=pkcs11 has been terrorizing my system - it seems that's its creating ~5m/s of i/o for over 10 minutes now
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; what hd errors?
<walterwoj> Random832: I got a page worth of ' is not installed, so not removed' on that command.
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, It just said like I need to check my administrator to see if I need a new hard drive
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Said windows detects a hard drive problem
<pero> Duel-Travis: you can check the check of your hard drive using the Disks utility
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; yea, that's a SMART error comming from the drive. 95% you'll have to replace it.
<Random832> walterwoj: doesn't matter, just let it remove what it does find
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Damm. Idk what drive i need or whatever I only have 22$ on my amazon.
<pero> Duel-Travis: open Disks in dash then click the Settings icon in the top right corner on the drive you want to examine and click SMART
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; what size drive?
<walterwoj> Random832: It removed nothing...
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, My current is 500gb
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; SATA?
<Random832> walterwoj: that's weird
<Random832> are you sure you typed it in right?
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Im guessing
<asued00> guys, which operating system you better recommend, ubuntu, debian or gentoo?
<asued00> guys, which operating system you better recommend, ubuntu, debian or gentoo?
<asued00> guys, which operating system you better recommend, ubuntu, debian or gentoo?
<asued00> guys, which operating system you better recommend, ubuntu, debian or gentoo?
<asued00> hey guys
<FloodBot1> asued00: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Duel-Travis> pero, It says Overall Assessment DISK IS LIKELY TO FAIL SOON
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; pero had a good suggestion. Boot to the live system, and use the disk utility to check it.
<walterwoj> is it safe to delete those files outright?
<Random832> walterwoj: just rm -r all of them but the ones with the highest version number then i guess
<pero> Duel-Travis: well, there you go
<Duel-Travis> Rexter,  well.. :/
<Random832> yeah, they're just header files - you need the latest one to compile modules, but older versions tend to build up
<Random832> as you update your system
<pero> Duel-Travis: today is cyber monday so you can likely find a good deal
<Duel-Travis> What should I buy
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; you can pick up a 250-500GB used drive on ebay for $20 or so, but you don't know the condition you will get.
<asued00> which OS you better recommend, ubuntu, gentoo or dibian?
<Rexter> asued00; right tool for the right job.
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, I only have 22$ or so on amazon. Think I can get one?
<Rexter> Duel-Travis, yea, used.
<asued00> got you @rexter
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, On amazon?
<Rexter> Duel-Travis, yes sellers on Amazon have used stuff.
<Rexter> asud00, also a silly question to ask in an ubuntu chat room. I think most people here are partial to ubuntu. ;)
<Duel-Travis> pero, http://www.amazon.com/Cyber-Monday/b/ref=cm2013_bunk_frame2?ie=UTF8&node=5550342011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-B1&pf_rd_r=1BAB3CWFSJSTPSHA3BR5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1682739962&pf_rd_i=507846 where should I look?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: IRC channel, not "chat room"
<Rexter> gordonjcp; piss off ;)
<pero> it sounds like you're tight on cash so i'd get the best 7200rpm hdd that your money can buy
<pero> do you have a laptop?
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, What size drive should I look for?
<Duel-Travis> pero, Okay I will look
<Rexter> Dyel-Travis;  pero, agree...
<asued00> does my mac 2.3 GHz intel core i5 4gb of ram support ubuntu 64 bit?
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Would this work? o.0 http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-WD800BB-7200RPM-Drive/dp/B00005LLY4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386033184&sr=8-1&keywords=80gb+hdd
<otak> thanks Beldar and chutney, nomodeset works on the live usb, I'll get back on the case tomorrow
<Phoenixz> Hey, running ubuntu 13.10, I am trying to install teamviewer and its a bloody mess...
<linuxuz3r> hi
<Phoenixz> Anybody who could help? I've tried the dpkg --add-architecture i386, no help, not working
<linuxuz3r> is there an amazon instant video app for ubuntu?
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; no that's EIDE, not SATA, it's also a 3.5 ' desktop drive
<bigP> Anybody have experience with Apple Imac + ubuntu
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, I got no clue what im looking for.
<linuxuz3r> bigP, me
<linuxuz3r> bigP, what do you need help with
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Im probably not going to have enough
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sata+2.5+used&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Asata+2.5+used
<bigP> Basically ive booted into a live CD environment but my bluetooth apple keyboard + mouse are non responsive, they worked in the boot menu
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-ST9120823AS-Momentus-ATA-300-Internal/dp/B0061YIWGI/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1386033294&sr=8-8&keywords=sata+2.5+used
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Would that do? And What should I install on it?
<Phoenixz> Has anybody ever managed to install teamviewer on kubuntu 13.10? this is my second try, on a second machine, and its just plain impossible
<jrib> Phoenixz: you should say what you are doing and what exactly is happening
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; 120GB is small, but you got to do what you got to do in your budget.
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Dude I dont have enough for it. The difference is 1$ lol
<linuxuz3r> bigp did you read the help pages when you install ubuntu on your imac
<pero> 120gb is plenty - you need <10gb for ubuntu
<Phoenixz> jrib: Install teamviewer 8 deb... dpkg -i teamviewer.deb file, that fails due to missing deps, okay, sudo apt-get install -f, that fails because lib32asound2 and a few others are not available.. on google, I found that  dpkg --add-architecture i386 should be the solution, so I did that, no results, same failure..
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; just an example, look harder. I just glanced for you.
<jrib> Phoenixz: why aren't you using the teamspeak-client package from the repositories?
<bigP> linuxuz3r i came across a few guides but i cannot follow any of them as i need a working keboard + mouse in order to follow
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Will you still be here?
<sponzor> hi i aded this lines to vsftpd.conf http://pastebin.com/vVsYserB and after restarting vsftpd it wont work anymore.. how to debug .conf file to see where is error?
<Phoenixz> jrib: can I share my desktop with that, like with teamviewer?
<jrib> Phoenixz: I don't know.
<bigP> linuxuz3r also im not trying to install i just wanted to run Live
<Phoenixz> jrib: well, then I guess thats why :)
<jrib> Phoenixz: why would my knowledge of a feature make you not use a package?
<Phoenixz> jrib: the other side has teamviewer ready...
<jrib> Phoenixz: sorry.  I somehow read your question as "teamspeak" not *viewer*
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, What is the lowest GB I should go?
<linuxuz3r> bigp if it is not working try using a usb kb m
<jrib> Phoenixz: so what happens when you try to install lib32asound2 ?
<Phoenixz> ok, what is a good desktop sharing thing in ubuntu then?
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; I have used drives. I'd hook you up with a 250GB, but you'd have to pay with a CC. I don't have them on Amazon. I run a PC repair shop
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Crap man. Im not even old enough for a CC yet lol.
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; are you in the US?
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Yea
<Phoenixz> jrib: E: Package 'lib32asound2' has no installation candidate
<jrib> Phoenixz: why aren't you using the 64bit package of teamviewer?
<Phoenixz> jrib: I did...
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; well talk to Mom, or Dad. Contact me on Facebook if you want to but a drive from me. https://www.facebook.com/pchomepros
<jrib> Phoenixz: it's called "teamviewer.deb"?
<Phoenixz> jrib: teamviewer 64 bits is just 32bits anyway...
<Phoenixz> teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, How much would it be?
<topper4125> !vnc | Phoenixz
<ubottu> Phoenixz: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Phoenixz> it STILL requires these 32 bit libraries
<jrib> Phoenixz: the more specific you are, the easier it is to help you
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; $20 I'll even pay shipping.
<walterwoj> Thanks everyone, I now have only 54% of Inodes used!
<Phoenixz> topper4125: I need to do this with a noob on the other end.. getting teamviewer to install on his 12.04 is nearly impossible already..
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, Is there a way we can PM on here?
<jrib> Phoenixz: anyway, you should probably just go complain to teamviewer because those packages don't exist anymore (lib32* et al
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; sure
<jrib> Phoenixz: do the multi-arch packages have the same deps?
<ocavid> any info about unkown graphics device
<Phoenixz> jrib: that does not help me now..
<jrib> Phoenixz: use the multi-arch package
<Phoenixz> topper4125: I'm with a total noob on the other end here... getting teamviewer installed on his  12.04 side was nearly impossible
<Phoenixz> jrib: which do you mean?
<jrib> Phoenixz: https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<jrib> Phoenixz: "multi-arch"
<jrib> --
<eN_Joy> a memory usage question: i used to have 4GB total, 2GB used, now i have 3GB used, i don't recall since when my mem usage has increased, or what new service/package has caused, since it has been few monthes until i noticed the change, what would be the most efficient way to find out what the real cause was? thanks
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; fried request the admin, that's me.
<jrib> eN_Joy: top
<ocavid> i have setup my graphics using nvidia settings to generate xorg.conf but it seems not working, when i look at the system settings info says graphics unkown
<eN_Joy> jrib: i found out the info via top
<jrib> eN_Joy: top tells you the process using memory
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, done
<Gabboz> Hi.  12.04 server.  I got this message on a few servers "*** /dev/sda2 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***"  My question is what makes the OS determine this is required?  The box hasn't crashed.  Thanks.
<topper4125> Phoenixz, http://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx about 2/3rd down the page is answers your question (hopefully)
<Phoenixz> yes, I already tried that.. dpkg --add-architecture i386  not working
<jrib> Phoenixz: what does "not working" mean?...
<Phoenixz> jrib: It means: exactly the same problem
<topper4125> You missed the part that said: "On newer 64-bit DEB-systems with Multiarch-support (Debian 7) teamviewer_linux_x64.deb cannot be installed because the package ia32-libs is not available anymore on these systems. In this case you can use teamviewer_linux.deb instead."
<Phoenixz> I already did it, it made no difference
<jrib> Phoenixz: did you get the multiarch package?
<Rexter> Duel-Travis; you didn't like the page.
<Phoenixz> Topslack: I might have missed that.. Alraedy downloading it on jrib suggestion, I'll try it
<Danato> Rexter: I jst took a look at your page, it looks like a tech/humor page, pretty interesting
<message144> Hi folks.  I am on Ubuntu 12.04.3 Desktop, kernel 3.2.0-56-generic.  I ran software update a few days ago.  After running it and restarting my computer, I now am experiencing some strange behaviour.  The following keybindings do not work at all: CTRL-v, CTRL-y, CTRL-_ . For some reason, other CTRL keybindings work fine.  Any ideas?
<topper4125> Phoenixz, good luck with it :)
<Danato> Rexter: but is it true that nearly 20% of Mac computers are infected by malware?
<Rexter> Danato; yes, Mac owners think they don't need anti-virus. They are wrong.
<Duel-Travis> Rexter, ?
<Phoenixz> Topslack: jrib: makes sense.. if the 64bit version is not working due to 32 bit legacy that should not be there in the first place, install the 32 bit verison, that one WILL work... right..
<Rexter> Danto; 5 years from not Ubuntu users will be in the same boat, just my prediction.
<jrib> Phoenixz: are you familiar with multi-arch?
<Danato> Rexter: I know about that, but Ive never seen any data about it, could you give me the source of that?
<Phoenixz> jrib: yeah, but it still is weird that their 64 bit requires 32..
<jrib> Phoenixz: it's like you said before, that 64bit version is just installing 32bit libraries.  It's just that the way to use 32bit software has changed.  And now we have multi-arch
<Phoenixz> jrib: I know.. but 64bit support is not really new anymore.. :) anyway, the 32 bit version is working as it should... thanks a lot!
<Rexter> Danato; http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/24/mac-malware_n_1448561.html
<Danato> Rexter: thanks a lot
<supergauntlet> alright i have a bumblebee issue
<supergauntlet> when I try to run any 3d application with the dedicated GPU this error will sometimes occur and the laptop will then turn off without warning 30 seconds later
<supergauntlet> [  320.258227] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.  [  320.258259] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<supergauntlet> any ideas?
<Gabboz> Hi.  12.04 server.  I got this message on a few servers "*** /dev/sda2 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***"  My question is what makes the OS determine this is required?  The box hasn't crashed.  Thanks.
<ainx> hello
<jrib> Gabboz: there is a periodic check after a certain number of mounts (use tune2fs -l to check)
<Gabboz> thanks jrib
<ainx> what a application as sambroadcaster on linux ?
<eugenio> quit
<wolfspy> wat
<vocx> I'm using Ubuntu 13.10 inside a virtual machine. Yesterday I was watching Youtube videos on it without problems. I just paused the virtual machine, and suspended the host system. Today I just opened the computer again, the virtual machine was strange so I rebooted it. And now I'm using Ubuntu again, but I get no sound. How could I troubleshoot this?
<Gabboz> vocx, try shuttind down the VM, disable audio, reboot VM, shut down VM, enable audio and see if it comes back.  Also, you have the VM extensions added?
<wafflejock> !alsa | vocx
<ubottu> vocx: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<asdfjkleiso> Hello?
<wafflejock> asdfjkleiso: hi
<asdfjkleiso> hey there
<asdfjkleiso> What's the biggest problem the RPM installations?
<supergauntlet> !bumblebee
<supergauntlet> hm
<Beldar> asdfjkleiso, ubuntu does not use rpm
<asdfjkleiso> Is there any major problems using yum/rpms?
<Beldar> or yum
<asdfjkleiso> yeah
<Rexter> I need help. Fresh install of Ubuntu 13.10. Monitor shows unknown, and max res of 1024X768. How do I fix this?
<Beldar> asdfjkleiso, and no logical reason to use them either.
<asdfjkleiso> why?
<Beldar> asdfjkleiso, not designed for ubuntu, it is apt-get and you can source install, common sense.
<asdfjkleiso> What if there are only rpm files?
<Beldar> asdfjkleiso, Show me one this is support not magical situations
<asdfjkleiso> Whats a provacative question to ask a linux instructor?
<xangua> asdfjkleiso: do you have an ubuntu support question¿
<scipy53> by any chance, are others having problems with firefox? i cant open one tab without it completely stalling my pc
<Beldar> scipy53, restart it with addons disabled it is in help
<vocx> wafflejock, thanks, will try
<scipy53> Beldar, I tried that too, i only have one add-on i believe (ad block plus)
<scipy53> it used to work fine until yesterday Beldar
<Rexter> I need help with a screen resolution problem.
<gassho> we will assist you resolving together your screen issue, if you'd like
<gassho> ok Rexter ?
<Rexter> gassho; thanks. Fresh install of Ubuntu 13.10 monitor shows as unknown, mas resolution of 1024X768.
<gassho> can you see anything?
<Guest22282> so I got ubuntu loaded onto a USB stick, to install but also still be able to run windows do I do a custom ubuntu installation or just the regular install alongside windows?
<gassho> does the monitor display output of any kind?
<gassho> do you just want a higher resolution?
<Rexter> gassho, yes I'm on it now, just want to get to native resolution 1280X1024.
<xangua> !dualboot | Guest22282
<ubottu> Guest22282: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guest22282> thanks
<Beldar> scipy53, You can make a new use instance, a new user I forget the exact name.
<Rexter> gassho, but if I get a new monitor, I want it to see it correctly.
<gassho> me too
<scipy53> Beldar, WIll look into it, thank you
<jimgroth> Hey guys. Anyone feel like helping me to get my monitor recognized in Lubuntu under a virtualbox with guest additions installed?
<gassho> mmm
<gassho> i dont know much about drivers but stick arqound in case someone can guide you further :/
<Beldar> jimgroth, So have you googled or used asubuntu to search with your actual release running and the exact monitor?
<Rexter> gassho; manually setting resolution would be okay, but not preferred, but ok. I just don't know how to do that.
<Beldar> jimgroth, and virtuabox
<jimgroth> Beldar, I've been googling but I only find people who get it working after getting the guest additions installed. I haven't searched with my exact monitor because I don't even know where I set it in lubuntu. :P
<jimgroth> I haven't used asubuntu. Don't know what that that is.
<Beldar> jimgroth, No identification tag on the monitor "model number or info"
<Beldar> jimgroth, http://askubuntu.com/
<jimgroth> oh, I think I know the monitor. It's a samsung bw243bw
<jimgroth> oh, a forum?
<Beldar> jimgroth To some extent but monitored by the developers
<jimgroth> Ah. I'm more of a realtime communications person really but I'll try there since I'm running out of options.
<Beldar> jimgroth, There is also a #vbox channel, just trying to give you some tools and ideas. ;) You have been at this since yesterday that I know of.
<Boneheads1999> I need help.  [12.04 LTS w/ Unity] My app minitube's colors are messed up.  It's not the monitor, I checked.  It's only minitube.  If I load the same video in youtube, it works.  An example is that peoples' skin turns blue.  And anything red turns mega-blue.
<jimgroth> Beldar, Yea, I asked a few times yesterday as well.
<jimgroth> Thanks for the tips. :)
<Beldar> no prob
<c_nick> \quit
<Boneheads1999> And I might've found a solution.. but it requires going into properties of the minitube app, but when I rightclick Minitube on the launcher, there's no "properties" choice.
<c_nick> \close
<linuxuz3r> is there a text to speech for ubuntu
<nf7> What is the best looking Desktop Environment/Window Manager combo?
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, I think orca has that option
<Beldar> not sure
<Rexter> nft7; best looking, really. Thats's like asking who makes the best Pizza? different folks, different strokes
<Beldar> linux4u, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech 3 seconds on google
<Gnarly> I like running e17 personally, but to each its different
<Beldar> first hit with your question
<Beldar> !best | nf7
<ubottu> nf7: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Boneheads1999> does nobody have an answer to my question
<Guest22282> if I have two hard drives in RAID is it the same as 1 hard drive for dualboot installation purposes?
<Rexter> Boneheads1999; what's the question?
<Raff> i'm running a webserver on a virtual machine, with ubuntu 12.04, the network of the vm is bridged, i've redirected the port 80 to the ip 10.0.0.106 on my router on virtual servers tab, but its not working
<Beldar> Boneheads1999, any other color problems in the install?
<Boneheads1999> Rexter My minitube colors are messed up
<Raff> someone know whats going on ?
<Boneheads1999> Beldar: Haven't found any no
<Beldar> or graphic problems
<Boneheads1999> well slight one
<Rexter> Boneheads1999; sorry I don't know what minitube is.
<Boneheads1999> like, when I roll the cursor over a picture in firefox (and chromium maybe)
<Beldar> Boneheads1999, Ah, I wonder if the graphic driver setup is correct.
<Boneheads1999> Beldar well I think YT videos work
<Rexter> Guest22282, as long as both OS's have  drivers for your RAID controller, and the BIOS can boot from the RAID device.
<Boneheads1999> and anyway, someone had a solution for this minitube problem I think.  But it requires going to minitube's properties, and when I right-click on MT in the launcher, there's no "properties" available.
<Guest22282> thanks
<Beldar> Boneheads1999, I'm not really up on graphic issues I have Intel and never have problems, but that would be my guess.
<Rexter> beldar; do you know how to set resolution manually on an intel graphics card?
<Boneheads1999> Beldar: read what I just said.  What I basically need to know is: in the file system, where is minitube??
<Beldar> Boneheads1999, It seems you have some external go to preference idea, what version are they running if this is the case.
<Beldar> Boneheads1999, I am reading it and don't get snarky alright
<Boneheads1999> Beldar: omg sorry
<Boneheads1999> beldar: sorry
<Boneheads1999> beldar: anyway you mean what version of minitube
<Boneheads1999> beldar: or what version of ubuntu?
<Beldar> Boneheads1999, And do not post to me I will not see it.
<vocx> Hi guys, I fixed my problem with the audio. Yes, rebooting the virtual machine, disabling audio, re-enabling audio, brought it back. Thank you.
<Raff> i'm running a webserver on a virtual machine, with ubuntu 12.04, the network of the vm is bridged, i've redirected the port 80 to the ip 10.0.0.106 on my router on virtual servers tab, but its not working
<Rexter> Raff; what OS is the host machine?
<Raff> fedora
 * Beldar is a conehead not a bonehead, lol
<Rexter> Raff; is the VM getting it's IP from the router?
<jimgroth> Raff, Does the server listen only to a certain domain?
<Raff> yes
<Rexter> Raff; are you sure? do you see it in the DHCP table on the router?
<Raff> yes
<Rexter> can you access the web server from the intranet?
<Raff> kolab.example.org	    00-0C-29-6A-75-B1	 10.0.0.106	 Permanente
<Raff> from intranet yes
<linuxuz3r> oh man
<Rexter> Raff; just to clarify, you can access it from another machine on the lan?
<linuxuz3r> opensource really rocks
<Raff> yes
<jimgroth> Have you made sure your ISP doesn't filter port 80?
<Rexter> Raff; would't you just use simple port forwarding?
<Raff> i dont know if my isp filter the port 80
<MarGul> Just installed PHP for my ubuntu-server running nginx and I have done changes in my virtual host file (settings http://paste.ubuntu.com/6512329/ ). I created a index.php file in /usr/share/nginx/html but when I try 192.168.0.254/index.php I get "unable to connect"
<jimgroth> Raff, try forwarding port 8080 from your router to port 80 on the server machine. Then enter example.com:8080 and see if you get a connect
<MarGul> Am I forgetting something? I have restarted nginx a few times but still my index.php is not getting shown
<Raff> ok
<Boneheads1999> different help now.  How do I make a desktop shortcut to an application.
<Rexter> I could use some help with a screen resolution issue.
<MarGul> Boneheads1999: look up the command ln , will give you a link to a file
<Beldar> Rexter, don't just ask for help keep the details with your posts
<Rexter> max resolution of 1024X768 won't do. How do I set it manually?
<Boneheads1999> margul: this may sound stupid but I don't understand
<jimgroth> Rexter, You need to share what os version you've got to start with
<isosceles> hi, does anybody know how to use a UCA202 USB audiocard?
<MarGul> Boneheads1999: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ln.1.html . The command ln will create a link "shortcut" to another file without creating a new file
<Beldar> Rexter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Rexter> Beldar; Thanks, monitor shows as unknown, max resolution 1024X768. That's far from the native resolution. How do I get Ubuntu 13.10 to see it correctly?
<jimgroth> Rexter, are you using a virtual machine?
<MarGul> Boneheads1999: So basically ln <yourfile> <file located at /home/desktop/>
<Rexter> jimgroth; no, bare metal.
<Raff> thanks, jimgroth , it worked, i was trying to solve it, i didn't know my isp filter the port 80, thanks man, its woking on 8080
<Beldar> Rexter, xrandr in the terminal will tell you whats available, take a look at the link as well.
<jimgroth> Good. Too bad though since it means you can't serve from home.
<Boneheads1999> margul: how do I know what my file is called?
<Rexter> Beldar; yea, it shows 1024x768 max, that's not right.
<MarGul> Boneheads1999: Find where you installed your application and your file should be in there
<Boneheads1999> Margul, I dunno where it is.. USC installed it
<Beldar> Rexter, The link might have some clues
<shesek> so I'm trying to add nginx's ppa to my system and install the latest stable, but it keeps using the one from universe/web
<chaotix> hi...  i am having a problem.. i like the game supertuxkart, but on this computer and this screen the window is too large for the screen, and 1024x768 is the only resolution that works with the screen...  what can i do?
<shesek> I tried pinning in by adding that to /etc/apt/preferences: "Package * | Pin: origin ppa.launchpad.net | Pin-Priority: 1000", but no dice :-\
<shesek> any advice?
<Rexter> Beldar; yea, I see a lot of info there, but none of it seems to be relevant to my issue. What would cause the monitor to show as unknown? is it a driver issue?
<MarGul> Boneheads1999: look up the find command "find / -name "myfile.txt" will look in the harddrive for the file myfile.txt . Change that to the name of your program followed by a asterix "find / -name "Skype*"
<MarGul> that will find all the files having Skype in it
<Beldar> Rexter, Not sure not an area I have a lot of knowledge in, however if it were me I would be checking the types of modes your graphic system can run in.
<Rexter> Beldar; I'm pretty sure this monitor native is 1680X1050.
<Beldar> Rexter, Do you understand by what I mean with modes?
<Rexter> Beldar; no. How do I check that?
<Beldar> Rexter, look at this section on the link for a general idea. Intel driver - UMS
<Rexter> Beldar; what I do know, is when this system was running Windows 7 I was able to run native resolution.
<notnicklas> Hi. I'm trying to create a desktop launche from a .profile does something like "gnome-terminal -x mutt". The new terminal doesn't seem to have 256 color support, any ideas on how to fix this?
<Beldar> Rexter, You are just repeating yourself expecting to be led to an answer, this is not always the case with open sources is all. ;)
<jrib> notnicklas: how are you determining it doesn't have 256 color support?
<jmgk> I think I messed it up
<jmgk> Ubuntu kernel :(
<Rexter> Beldar; I'm with you. I'm just lacking the background knowledge, to fully understand the very large bunch of info you provided. 90% not relevant to my issue. I can't spot the needle in the haystack.
<notnicklas> jrib: a lot of "Error in /home/federico/.muttrc, line 109: 108: color not supported by term
<jrib> notnicklas: run bash instead of mutt and check
<jmgk> yeah fix it or check it out
<chaotix> hi...  i am having a problem.. i like the game supertuxkart, but on this computer and this screen the window is too large for the screen, and 1024x768 is the only resolution that works with the screen...  what can i do?
<notnicklas> jrib: that works fine, I'm thinking the launcher is not reading my .bash_profile/.bashrc
<jrib> notnicklas: right, bash isn't spawned at all I think
<notnicklas> jrib: bash -c it is then, ty :)
<Rexter> chaotix; is your 1024X768 specific to the game?
<Coryn> is there a shortcut for creating a new file?
<Boneheads1999> where's the .config folder?
<jrib> Coryn: touch newfile
<notnicklas> Boneheads1999: in your home (~ or /home/your_username)
<Boneheads1999> there's nothing there.. is it hidden? if so, any idea how to show hidden files/folders?
<locoloco> chaotix: take a gander at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xrandr#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<jrib> Boneheads1999: what program are you using to look for it?
<Coryn> is there a shortcut for creating a new file, in the actual file manager?
<Boneheads1999> just the file system looks like
<jrib> Coryn: right click
<Rexter> chaotix; your issue sounds similar to mine. Are you there?
<chaotix> Rexter, 1024x768 is the resolution set in system settings
<Boneheads1999> jrib: well, the program is called "Home"
<chaotix> it is the only res that works with this tv screen
<jrib> Boneheads1999: view -> show hidden files (or ctrl-h)
<Coryn> jrib: that's not a short cut
<jrib> Coryn: you mean a keyboard shortcut?
<vocx> Coryn, what is a short cut for you?
<Rexter> chaotix; does your monitor show as unknown?
<Beldar> Rexter, Sometimes there are users here that have direct answers, I do in some areas. If I need to find an answer though I generally search the web with exact hardware and app info and the release I'm running. So you can run lspci and find the exact graphic card and search the web with that the release and resolution, that is where I would start, try askubuntu with that search.
<tnfnsexe> GET THE PASSCODES TO THE NAZI COMPLEX
<chaotix> Rexter, i do not think so
<Rexter> chaotix, check it!
<chaotix> Rexter, i only have a problem in supertuxkart
<notnicklas> jrib: any suggestions on how to launch the cli app after loading bash? `bash -c mutt` is not doing the trick (Failed to execute child process "bash -c mutt" (No such file or directory))
<chaotix> Rexter, is your problem also related to supertuxkart?
<Beldar> !ops | tnfnsexe check posts
<ubottu> tnfnsexe check posts: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Rexter> chaotix; I understand, but I'm suggesting your problem is a symptom of a more general problem.
<jrib> notnicklas: try not using quotes or using -e instead of -x
<chaotix> Rexter, it is not unknow, it comes up with the brand name of the tv and 40"
<jrib> notnicklas: why do you need to source those bash files for color support though?
<Rexter> chaotix; what is the max resolution of the TV?
<chaotix> Rexter, i do not know
<notnicklas> jrib: I need to `export TERM="xterm-256color"`
<chaotix> 1024x768 is the only resolution that works with my tv, Rexter
<Rexter> Beldar; thank you for your effort. I am continuing to scour the link you provided, as well as other sources.
<jrib> notnicklas: does gnome-terminal not do that?
<Rexter> chaotix; that's not waht
<chaotix> Rexter, what?
<chaotix> Rexter, i do not know what it is that you are asking
<notnicklas> jrib: apparently not by default, if I comment that out I lose most colors
<jrib> notnicklas: you're on 13.10?
<Rexter> chaotix; that's not what I asked. 1024X768 is 4x3 a 40 inch TV should be 16x9
<notnicklas> jrib: 12.04 :(
<Beldar> Rexter, Do you have hdmi?
<locoloco> chaotix: what is the brand/model of the TV?
<jrib> notnicklas: can probably work around it by just using "env TERM=xterm-256color mutt" but you'll still have to probably not use quotes with -x or use quotes and -e
<Rexter> chaotix; I am suggesting your graphics driver isn't seeing it correctly.
<chaotix> locoloco, i have a polaroid
<notnicklas> jrib: will try that out, thanks :)
<locoloco> chaotix: polaroid, okay, you know the model or size?
<cryingdoom> Note to self. Look at Slackware documentation to fix any Linux in general :)
<Beldar> cryingdoom, generally archlinux is closer
<chaotix> locoloco, just found it...  polaroid 3211-tlxb
<cryingdoom> I tried installing Arch on UEFI, wound up with Manjaro and I thought I'd take the Unity plunge since gnome2 so I'm here woo ;)
<locoloco> chaotix: so, were talking 32-inch, 720p
<chaotix> locoloco, yes...  i think you guys are right... in resolutions settings it says 40" tv
<chaotix> locoloco, but it is a 32"
<Rexter> Beldar; no this is an older 19" 4X3 samsung monitor. The native resolution is 1600x1200
<cryingdoom> I think I have fleas from thinking how to install Arch
<chaotix> it seems to work fine...  just sometimes i get a window like supertuxkart that is not resizable, that is too large
<Beldar> Rexter, Ah, I saw a 40 inch television reference thought it was yours but than realized it was not.
<chaotix> other than that, setting things to 1024x768 (3:4) looks fine
<chaotix> what should i do, locoloco
<Rexter> Beldar; chaotix may have a similar issue to mine on his 40" TV
<chaotix> Rexter, its a 32"....  it just says 40" in the resolution settings
<chaotix> i need to go to sleep...  if you guys figure it out can you pm me?
<chaotix> since you are working on the same thing
<Beldar> chaotix, My samsung led has built in resolution changing I believe, you have the manual for it.
<Rexter> chaotix; if the game requires higher resolution than the TV is capable of, you are out of luck. I'm suggesting 1024X768 is incorrect.
<Rexter> chaotix; I'll bet it's native resolution is at least 1366X768.
<locoloco> chaotix: take a look at the xrandr link I pasted above
<linuxuz3r> my vmware client windows 7 is slow how can i make it faster
<Rexter> locoloco; is xrandr specific to AMD graphics chipset?
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, vmware and W7 is no where near ubuntu related.
<kalakjsd> hi all , i am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS and is there any way to fast detect modem by modem-manager(Network manager), sakis 3g does this work, but modem manager doesn't, why? and   it does not get detected at all, untill i reinsert modem
<kalakjsd> i have also edited /etc/modules to load option and usbserial modules at boot
<locoloco> Rexter: a terminal utility to experiment with resolution settings
<kalakjsd> still no luck, i also tried to edit /etc/rc.local
<kalakjsd> no luck
<kalakjsd> how to solve that problem
<locoloco> Rexter: more here --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Rexter> Beldar, locoloco; xrandr shows max resolution 32767 x 32767 but or course that's higher than my monitor. Is there a command or a config file I can edit to set it to 1600X1200?
<chris901> are there any programmers in here?
<Beldar> Rexter, try xrandr -s 1600x1200
<Beldar> Rexter, if the screen blacks out it will return to what is there shortly
<chris901> wherer can I get a compiler for Ultimate Edition?
<kalakjsd> Rexter: what ubuntu version you are running
<chris901> 13.04
<cfhowlett> chris901, ask the ultimateedition channel - not supported here
<cfhowlett> !derivativdes
<kalakjsd> Rexter: type display in unity dash and change the resolution
<cfhowlett> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<comp__> .
<Rexter> Beldar; "Size 1600x1200 not found in available modes" in that article you pointed to, I saw I need to somehow build the mode, right?
<Rexter> kalakjsd; 13.10
<Beldar> Rexter, NOt sure I have not really had to mess around there is all.
<kalakjsd> Rexter: type display in unity and click on displays> change to suitable sizes that are available
<Rexter> kalakjsd; 1024X768 is the max available. Monitor is shown as unknown. Monitor native resolution is 1600X122, but it's not seen correctly.
<kalakjsd> hmm, what graphics card you have
<Rexter> kalakjsd; 1600X1200
<kalakjsd> Rexter: what graphics card you have
<Beldar> Rexter, what is the exact model on the monitor?
<Rexter> Beldar; Samsung SyncMaster 213T
<Beldar> Rexter, run lsusb if it is a usb
<locoloco> Rexter: the wiki entry on wiki.ubuntu.com is jam-packed with examples for setting up a profile
<Beldar> Rexter,does it plugin in usb?
<Beldar> check if lsusb goces more info though
<Beldar> gives
<Rexter> beldar, kalakjsd; http://pastebin.com/G640RuvE
<kalakjsd> Rexter: i think this is the problem with graphics, because once i was have a SIS mirage graphics , and available resolution was only 800x600 on my laptop
<Rexter> Beldar, no VGA
<Beldar> Rexter, I see a linux reference in this manual, since it is not recognized a driver or setting up is needed I would assume. http://www.rcc.ryerson.ca/media/213tmanual.pdf
<mosquito520> Hi, Does anyone know how to connect multiple WLAN by single Wireless device?? I've found a command "ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0", but It doesn't work on my enviroment(ubuntu 13.10), and I have no idea does that command depend on kernerl version? distro version? or wifi driver???
<Trace_> Hey is there anyone that can help me with some dependency issues? apt-get -f install is not working
<Rexter> Beldar; are you referring to this? http://pastebin.com/fFnaqh5r
<locoloco> Rexter: worked up a VGA profile... adjust settings as you see fit http://paste.ubuntu.com/6512550/
<Beldar> Rexter, I sent you a manual on that monitor. What I am finding though is very little on linux and even less on ubuntu on the web is all.
<Beldar> for that exact monitor
<Rexter> locoloco; so change the 1366X768 to native resolution 1600X1200? And put this in what config?
<trism> Trace_: pastebin the errors
<locoloco> Rexter: correct, alter the settings and simply run in Terminal. If the new settings fit your screen you could always add the script to startup.
<Rexter> locoloco; could I add this to the xorg config somehow?
<Trace_> http://pastebin.com/K5Ba07xn and apt-get -f install does the same thin
<geekmasterflash> Trace_, Whoa, webmin?
<locoloco> Rexter: good question...
<zykotick9> !webmin | Trace_
<ubottu> Trace_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Trace_> well that would certainly explain it
<maestrojed> I have a need to temporarily use Ubuntu 9.x. It seems I can't install openssh-server because the repositories are closed. Do I have any options?
<Trace_> now it wont let me install anything, any idea how to fix that?
<locoloco> Rexter: I use /etc/rc.local for that kinda stuff
<AndreYonadam> I have a quick opinion question guys. So as you know the new Macbook only has two usb ports, should I get an SDXC card for extra memory or a flash drive?
<chutney> AndreYonadamm why not get a usb hub, then have as many ports as you like?
<nariamm> i need help connecting my printer
<AndreYonadam> chutney: wouldn't it reduce speed. plus it consumes space.
<Trace_> or does anyone know a good alternative to webmin that will work?
<chutney> AndreYonadam, I've seen some very smal usb hubs
<chutney> AndreYonadam, these days they aren't much bigger than the ports they provide
<AndreYonadam> For real?
<AndreYonadam> I'm going to look into that.
<chutney> yes
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Rexter> locoloco; I tried 1600X1200, but it set it to 1368X768, I don't know where that came from, but we are making progress!
<Trace_> ubottu, do  you know a good alternative to webmin
<ubottu> Trace_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> maestrojed, 9. anything is not calling to the main ubuntu repos
<Rexter> locoloco; I don't understand all the numbers in this command: xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<Coryn> installing chromium does not install any weirdware outside the actual application (like google's product on iOS that hacked into safari and other things) does it?
<AndreYonadam> Trace_: Cpanel
<AndreYonadam> lol
<xangua> Coryn: no
<Trace_> AndreYonadam i was looking for a free one
<AndreYonadam> kloxo?
<AndreYonadam> I think it had security problems though
<AndreYonadam> not sure if it still does
<maestrojed> Beldar I don't know a lot about this stuff. Can I switch to a different source? One that would have openssh-server?
<AndreYonadam> What's wrong with webmin
<AndreYonadam> softacolous actually has their own
<jpds> !webmin | AndreYonadam
<ubottu> AndreYonadam: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Beldar> maestrojed, what forces you do use a end of release setup?
<AndreYonadam> is ubottu actually a bot
<AndreYonadam> ?
<Techman|Hex> Yes
<jpds> !bot | AndreYonadam
<ubottu> AndreYonadam: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<locoloco> Rexter: Okay, see how the script calls for running the command cvt for the x and y resolution?
<nariamm> pri ter help?
<locoloco> you have to do that first
<Trace_> geekmasterflash, do you know a good free alternative to webmin that is supported?
<Rexter> locoloco; I see how I have it all messed up, but I don't understand the syntax.
<maestrojed> Beldar its a long story but in short we need to mirror an environment that existed with a project was mothballed years ago but is now needed for a one-time, temporary need
<locoloco> nariamm: need to give us bit more to go on? Brand printer? Model? USB or Network connection?
<cfhowlett> maestrojed, ah yes.  the emergency Y2K encoders problem
<cfhowlett> !details|nariamm,
<ubottu> nariamm,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<geekmasterflash> Trace_, Zentyal is what I use
<Beldar> maestrojed, Not sure myself on a repo link others may know.
<nariamm> locoloco: its a cannon pixma mx452 ubuntu 13.10 64 bit and its a network printer
<Trace_> geekmasterflash, thank you
<locoloco> Rexter: np, one step at a time. Pls read through both the Arch and Ubuntu wiki's
<maestrojed> cfhowlett why does it matter the business reasons for needing this. The technical issue is what I stated and what I need help with. I need to install openssh-server on an old version of Ubuntu (9.x) when I try with apt-get all the repos are closed. Can I use other repos? What can I do?
<maestrojed> Beldar ok, thanks
<Rexter> locoloco; lol thanks for all the help. Please refrain from the n
<cfhowlett> maestrojed, I was being unhelpful and made a random comment.  apologies.  (self-slap administered)  I would think you get the needed package from the package site and dpkg -i, right?
<locoloco> nariamm: and you are looking to connect over wired or wireless network? Are there drivers avail from Canon's website?
<Beldar> maestrojed, As a heads up though eol's are not supported here, that does not mean though that you will get no help.
<Rexter> locoloco; lol thanks for all the help. Please refrain from the RTFM post. I just need help with the specific command to set mod to 1600x1200.]
<maestrojed> Beldar understood. No prob
<Beldar> ;)
<locoloco> Rexter: pardon, didn't mean to come across like a RTFM poster! Just that they hold a lot of info with regard to what each step of xrandr does
<maestrojed> cfhowlett yeah. no worries. Sorry too. This has been a frustrating endeavor. And by endeavor I mean the "business reasons" :). Yeah, I guess so. I was hoping there were backed-up mirrored repo of old stuff or something
<locoloco> Rexter: all trying to assist as best we can to help solve the issues in the channel.
<cfhowlett> maestrojed, well the original 9.# iso is available.  you'd probably have to scrounge thru the package site to find their old versions
<NCS_One> hi
<Rexter> locoloco; I will, for sure check it out. If you, or someone could be so kind to take one the next step. This command xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync : this create the mode for 1368x768. I need 1600x1200 75Hz. I just don't understand the syntax quite enough to modify it/
<NCS_One> what does it mean "%F" on "vim -f %F"?
<Beldar> maestrojed, This info is for eol upgrades I believe but I think you can use them as a source cfhowlett might be able to conform this. http://pogidude.com/2013/how-to-install-packages-for-end-of-life-ubuntu-editions/
<Beldar> confirm
<maestrojed> cfhowlett Beldar  okay, thanks
<cfhowlett> Beldar, good find - exactly what I was looking for.  Your googlefu is unstoppable!
<locoloco> Rexter: sure, first, did you run "cvt 1600 1200"
<Beldar> cfhowlett, In spite of my attitude, hehe I'm here to serve. ;)
<Rexter> locoloco; and you rock! I would have  never been so close without you.
<tgm4883> Does USB disk creator actually work? It seems everytime I try to create a startup disk with it it fails with some DBUS error
<Rexter> locoloco; no I don't see that in the script, you so kindly made for me.
<Rexter> locolco; or I don't understand the question.
<locoloco> Rexter: right, that part was commented out
<locoloco> Rexter: in the Terminal, issue the command   cvt 1600 1200
<Rexter> locoloco; Ok I see the resolution I want listed, but what did that do?
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, yes it works.
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, perhaps try unetbootin as an alternative
<tgm4883> cfhowlett, anything special I need to do to the USB stick first?
<josue> hi, i need a non-pae kernel to my pc, anybody can help me
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, SAME usb stick fails?  They do break.  Try a diff. stick
<tgm4883> cfhowlett, I've tried that as well, while that at least finishes, it doesn't seem to create a bootable ubuntu USB
<locoloco> Rexter: good, now see how the script calls for defining a newmode for xrandr?
<tgm4883> cfhowlett, I've tried 2 now
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, verify the ISO?
<tgm4883> let me see if I can find a third
<tgm4883> cfhowlett, downloaded the torrent, ISO should be fine
<Rexter> locoloco; yes, but there are so many numbers, i don't see how they all fit together.
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, yeah but ... DID you verify?  :)
<Rexter> locoloco; and I don't see the relation to cvt 166 1200
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, do the math: 60 seconds in the terminal to make sure you've got good input ...
<Rexter> I mean 1600 1200
<tgm4883> cfhowlett, no... I didn't verify the MD5SUM of the ISO I downloaded.... That is done by the torrent. But Ok, give me a few seconds
<locoloco> Rexter: what does the Terminal print?
<mikedevita> anyone familiar with upstarts
<Rexter> locoloco; # 1600x1200 59.87 Hz (CVT 1.92M3) hsync: 74.54 kHz; pclk: 161.00 MHz
<Rexter> Modeline "1600x1200_60.00"  161.00  1600 1712 1880 2160  1200 1203 1207 1245 -hsync +vsync
<locoloco> Rexter: perfect!
<Rexter> locoloco; what is all this " 1600 1712 1880 2160  1200 1203 1207 1245 -hsync +vsync"
<tgm4883> cfhowlett, ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso: OK
<mikedevita> ive discoverd if you define env variables in ~/.bashrc for root user, they dont work when using upstarts
<mikedevita> am i missing something?
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, and you're creating the USB on a 64 bit machine?
<tgm4883> cfhowlett, yes
<ldlework> Is there a commandline version of nm-applet?
<locoloco> Rexter: don't get me wrong but you ought to be able to read about those digits... in the manual
<locoloco> ;-)
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, eh ..... try a different port for the usb
<maestrojed> Yeah!!! Guess whats installing!! openssh! Thanks cfhowlett Beldar
<tgm4883> cfhowlett, I'm going to attempt a reboot too, just for fun. Back in a sec
<Beldar> maestrojed, cool.
<cfhowlett> maestrojed, outstanding.   please consider upgrading to  a supported distro.
<LinoSP> someones knows about programmimg a simple app in asterisk
<LinoSP> or where to find examples
<locoloco> Rexter: next step will be to type  xrandr --newmode followed by that string of numbers that the Terminal spit out before.
<maestrojed> cfhowlett this machine is going to live for less than a week :) thx again
<cfhowlett> maestrojed, have fun, be safe
<MarGul> When I installed PHP and MySQL on my server everything stopped working. I cannot connect to my server any more. I have doubbled checked that I still forward port 80 and that my static IP is the same. All is good it just stopped working after isntalling PHP and MySQL. Anyone have any clue? ;/
<human_like> How many gigs of ram will ubuntu 12.04 support or recognize?
<cfhowlett> human_like, upper limit?  never seen one stated
<Rexter> locoloco; no that's cool. I will but I'm about out of time for now, and I need to get this set tonight. If you would be so kind. The script you created worked fine, except I don't understand how to change it from 1368x768 to 1600x1200 75Hz.
<ObrienDave> human_like, that would depend on your BIOS limits
<locoloco> Rexter: at the terminal, type    xrandr --newmode "1600x1200_60.00"  161.00  1600 1712 1880 2160  1200 1203 1207 1245 -hsync +vsync
<Rexter> locoloco; I realize you are trying to help me better understand what this is doing, I appreciate that.
<human_like> care to take a guess on an average limit?
<locoloco> Rexter: np, you're very welcome! glad to help!
<rypervenche> human_like: Depends also on your file system, but it's quite a lot.
<cfhowlett> human_like, given that users are hooking up multi-cpu/core machines, I would *GUESS* ... unlimited?
<ObrienDave> human_like, it depends on your computer. my laptop, 8GB. My compaq workstation, 12GB
<rypervenche> errr kernel
<human_like> thanks thats all i need to know
<locoloco> Rexter: did you type that line at the prompt?  xrandr --newmode "1600x1200_60.00"  161.00  1600 1712 1880 2160  1200 1203 1207 1245 -hsync +vsync
<xangua> (22:09:55) ObrienDave: human_like, it depends on your computer.
<tgm4883> human_like, theoretically 16 exabytes of RAM
<ObrienDave> xangua, that's what i've been trying to tell human_like ;)
<human_like> thats cool
<tgm4883> cfhowlett, I think something gets hung up on this laptop sometimes. reboot and it works again. Let me see if it boots this other system
<Rexter> locoloco; but I'm looking for 75 Hz
<locoloco> Rexter: let's go with what cvt gave us first.
<Blue22> hey I've done everything in the start manual but I really cant make sense of how to get my usb ubuntu boot to work, I made one with linuxpendrive is there a different way I should do it?
<tgm4883> cfhowlett, yep, looks good. Installing now. Thanks for the input
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, have fun, be safe
<Rexter> locoloco; ok so the next command in your script xrandr --addmode VGA1 1368x768_60.00 can I change it to 1600x1200_60.00?
<tgm4883> cfhowlett, not sure I can do that. I just installed a video card that is bigger than my first motherboard
<LinoSP> someone knows about programmimg a simple app in asterisk or where to find examples
<locoloco> Rexter: correct!
<akcin> Good evening all! Is there anyone who might be awesome at troubleshooting a wireless card problem on a EEEPC?
<locoloco> Rexter: lastly, issue the xrandr command with the new output mode
<akcin> because yes, I still have one of those. ;P
<locoloco> Rexter: should look something like    xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1600x1200_60.00
<akcin> My poor computer doesn't seem to know that it even has a wireless card in it. And I'm unsure if it's a driver problem... or if it's a hardware problem.
<Beldar> akcin, run lspci and identify the wifi hardware to the channel, and the actual issue and any attempts to fix
<akcin> I'm clearly hoping the former to be true.
<Jordan_U> akcin: Please pastebin the output of "lspci".
<akcin> Hmm... the only internet type device there is the ethernet controller... or is that what I'm looking for?
<Beldar> akcin, Go ahead and pastebin all of the lspci as suggested.
<Coryn> what the actual fuck? I installed chromium on a portable USB, and it took ALL my firefox web history with it. How do I remove the stupid "web-history unity-lens whatever it's called"?
<Rexter> locoloco; would this do it?  http://pastebin.com/JfSyJcbD
<akcin> Right, just trying to figure out how to copy it from Xterm. ;P
<Beldar> !language | Coryn
<ubottu> Coryn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IdleOne> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<locoloco> Rexter: looks good! Give it a whirl!
<Rexter> locoloco; it still sets it to 1368X768
<Coryn> IdleOne: so unity is the thing installing the weird privacy intruding things such as that amazon thing?
<IdleOne> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<ObrienDave> Rexter, Laptop screen?
<Coryn> IdleOne: dude, that was NOT what I asked. Read my question again, ffs.
<Rexter> No samsung monitor Syncmanster 213T
<IdleOne> Coryn: mind your language and watch your attitude.
<Coryn> yes
<Coryn> so unity is the thing installing the weird privacy intruding things such as that amazon thing? (note: I'm not asking about how to remove the spyware, but rather about it's source)
<IdleOne> if you want to remove the ad/privacy thingy follow the link ubottu just gave you
<hemangpatel> hi ubuntu
<IdleOne> Corey: essentially, yes.
<hemangpatel> Need help in bash script
<Coryn> why do chromium know bout my firefox web history?
<akcin> Paste from lspci : http://pastebin.com/WhxTHbUZ
<hemangpatel> I have two directory with lot's of images. I need to compate two dir and based on diff i want to run imagemagick command on that diff files
<akcin> So, am I correct in assuming that this is a hardware problem since it doesn't seem to show up there?
<cfhowlett> Coryn, no way.  here's a test.  clear your chromium history.  do some ffox browsing.  reopen chromium to see what shows up.
<locoloco> Rexter: what's the output of the xrandr command alone?
<cfhowlett> hemangpatel, greetings
<ObrienDave> Rexter, what is the monitor connected to?
<Coryn> I just want to warn the people here planning to install chromium via ubuntu. It'll copy firefox's cache once when installed. Make sure to clear everything first after chromium is installed.
<hemangpatel> cfhowlett, greetings from india
<blognewb> coq au vin is chicken bourignon?
<Phoenixz> Coryn: the cache? you mean history and bookmarks?
 * ObrienDave looks for his foil hat
<akcin> is there anyone that can help me? If not, I understand... just wondering if I'm sitting here for a purpose or waiting or whatnot. :P
<Beldar> ObrienDave, That always makes the signal cleaner from the mother ship.
<Coryn> Phoenixz: history and cache (according to some site)
<Coryn> I found my history in the URL list in a fresh install of chromium
<Rexter> locoloco; http://pastebin.com/RLHR6c6p
<hemangpatel> anyone has idea ? or i'm in wrong channel ?
<Phoenixz> Coryn: History I'm sure, but taht is optional, IIRC, it will ask you if you want to do that.. Cache, I doubt it, because for one it would be rather useless...
<akcin> Alright, I'll try again tomorrow... I should be in bed by now anyway. Thanks anyway, guys, and have a great night!
<cfhowlett> hemangpatel, what's the ubuntu issue you are having?
<Phoenixz> Coryn: History, sure, but then again, chrome can store all your history, bookmarks, etc. in a central location, and if you login, it will sync it all
<hemangpatel> cfhowlett, I have two directory with lot's of images. I need to compate two dir and based on diff i want to run imagemagick command on that diff files
<cfhowlett> Coryn, sounds like you imported from firefox
<cfhowlett> hemangpatel, sounds doable.  sadly, my terminal commands aren't up to the level to be of help.  From what I remember, first you'd do the comparison then pipe the output to the imagemagick command
<Coryn> cfhowlett: I didn't, ubuntu did it.
<Rexter> Locolco; your right on the Hz vertical 60 horizontal 75 at this resolution.
<hemangpatel> cfhowlett, no problem thanks
<cfhowlett> Coryn, eh, no.  chromium is not ubuntu, nor is firefox.  See your chromium settings ...
<Rexter> ObreinDave; a Vostro 220s, if that's what you mean?
<Datz> Hi, is there a way to change the grub boot order for a wubi install?
<cfhowlett> Datz, probably but ... wubi is dying/dead/unsupported.  consider dual booting
<Coryn> cfhowlett: I installed it via the software center (ubuntu), and that's when it copied half of my firefox profile
<Datz> cfhowlett: I can't remember if it's dual boot or wubi actually..
<cfhowlett> Coryn, which it does ONLY if you give permission.  on first boot, you're offered the option to import. I'm guessing you said "yes"
<Datz> I suppose I should check..
<cfhowlett> Coryn, and by "IT" we are discussing chromium NOT ubuntu
<Datz> can I check if it's a wubi install while booted to ubuntu?
<Coryn> cfhowlett: indeed I did not (I would obviously not want such a thing). it was already there
<akcin> real quick... what was the gnome-desktop thing that you told someone else to install just like... five minutes ago?
<cfhowlett> Coryn, OK ... well, clear your caches and the problem should be fixed
<akcin> I installed it, thinking that you were talking to me... and now I'm super confused.
<cfhowlett> !whoakcin,
<cfhowlett> !who|akcin,
<ubottu> akcin,: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<akcin> Yeah, I don't remember who it was... heh
<Rexter> locoloco; well, I'm going to have to call it a night. Any other thoughts?
<Datz> cfhowlett: isn't there a directory where I can reorder entries cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> Datz, I don't do wubi anymore - one two many heartaches.  sorry, can't help
<Datz> wait, think I found it./etc/default/grub
<Datz> ok cfhowlett
<Datz> do I have to reboot and check for a wubi install in windows, or is there an easier way?
<saliak> I have a question about permissions and shared directories in ubuntu.  I have a directory that's open over a SMB share.  I've assigned a group in my system the owner, and users that are members of that group have write access.  whenever someone makes a file, however, the owner is user:user, rather than user:group (that owns the directory).  as such, it's not really group owned as no one can edit anyone else's stuff in there.  how does one add
<saliak> that situation?
<delmer> anyone know why when I load a fullscreen game over wine, my monitor stops displaying? is it trying to open in a resolution that isn't supported? Is their a way to force a game in wine to launch at a certain resolution?
<locoloco> Rexter: I'll take a closer look at the output and perhaps we reconnect tomorrow?
<v1c3> is the menu in the windows instead of the panel or do i have a bug?
<v1c3> talking about saucy
<Jordan_U> Datz: Pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts and I can tell you if you have a Wubi or normal install.
<Coryn> is sshd safe to have?
<ObrienDave> Rexter, meant laptop video port or video card
<locoloco> ObrienDave: Rexter seem to have left us.
<ObrienDave> ok, tnx
<locoloco> ObrienDave: should be video card
<ObrienDave> locoloco, was asking because 1368x768 is same rez as my laptop
<locoloco> ObrienDave: mine too, used xrandr command in the passed to connect TV via VGA and thought the lessons learned could be applied
<Zelbinian> Hey guys. So, I've installed proprietary AMD drivers for my Radeon card and now Unity won't launch :|
<wafflejock> !ati | Zelbinian
<ubottu> Zelbinian: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Zelbinian> Well, yes, I followed those and now I am at the "Help!" step because something went wrong :p
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: have you done the steps under "How to recover a non-booting system due to driver malfunction" ?
<Zelbinian> No, because it does boot, it just doesn't load Unity. But I'll look at those.
<Datz> Jordan_U: thanks, but I figured it out. reorder numerical order of files in /etc/grub.d/
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: yeah sorry don't have ATI so can't giveyou any more details really but those steps are to roll back the driver install so it may still help for the time being
<Datz> cfhowlett^
<Jordan_U> Datz: That is not recommended as it will break updating of those files when there are upgrades in the future.
<cfhowlett> Datz, ok.  but look into the dual boot option.  Wubi failures are a huuuuuuge PITA and as it's a dying project ...
<Jordan_U> Datz: Why do you want entries re-ordered?
<Datz> so it doesn't boot to windows by default
<Zelbinian> Ugh, it says press escape at the GRUB bootloader but it's not exactly clear when that happens when I reboot my system...
<cfhowlett> Datz, easy fix.  increase your grub wait time so you can choose
<Datz> I can choose, grub wait time is long enough
<Jordan_U> Datz: You do that by editing the GRUB_DEFAULT option in /etc/default/grub, not by changing anything in /etc/grub.d/. I highly recommend that you revert all the changes you made to /etc/grub.d/.
<Datz> humm, I've been using that method for quite awhile with no problems, I just forgot what I did
<Zelbinian> Ok, so, I can't seem to get to recovery mode. Can I do this with a live CD?
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<wafflejock> right after the bios loads hold shift and you should see grub
<delmer> 1
<Datz> Jordan_U: what kind of upgrades will it break?
<Datz> oh, updates to grub I suppose
<wafflejock> Datz: man update-grub
<Datz> eh, it'll probability just revert eh
<Datz> wafflejock: yes, I just ran that
<Zelbinian> Ah, ty, wafflejock
<wafflejock> Datz: yeah so that gets run after certain system updates like you said
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: np good luck there video problems can be a pain
<wafflejock> Datz: and it regenerates the grub configuration that actually gets used so like others are suggesting here editing those output configuration files isn't best since they'll get wiped out later and you may forget what you did here to fix it and will have to do it again
<Datz> wafflejock: I had to run update-grub for my changes to take place actually
<Zelbinian> Ok, so I'm looking at these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto#How_to_recover_a_non-booting_system_due_to_driver_malfunction
<wafflejock> Datz: ah k well I dropped in about half way through that conversation anyhow, but if that's the case I think you're in good shape Jordan_U or others I'm sure can confirm
<Zelbinian> But during the "sh" step, I get an error that says "sh: 0: Can't open ./fglrx-uninstall.sh"
<ldlework> Is there a way to reduce the area where a synaptics touchpad will respond?
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: did you navigate to the ati folder?
<Zelbinian> I did
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: if so do an ls -al in there to see what else is in there if not the uninstall script
<ldlework> IOW, cause the touchpad to ignore touching outside a certain range, for example?
<Datz> well, there may be some longevity issues with my good shape as far as they are concerned wafflejock :P
<Zelbinian> There's two directories: amdcccle and lib64
<Zelbinian> I guess the AMD driver must have changed since those instructions were written
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: yeah must be...
<Zelbinian> Remind me of the command to make the output in the terminal load one screen at a time?
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: you can use dpkg -L fglrx-amdcccle to see what's in the package
<MarGul> I have tried to google how to sftp upload files to my ubuntu-server with no luck. I've been trying the put command but can't get it to work. I use ubuntu 12.04 as my client. Anybody know a good GUI app for sftp transfer?
<wafflejock> | less
<wafflejock> like cat error.log | less
<Zelbinian> Thanks
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: sure thing
<Zelbinian> Can I pipe that into a grep to look for only the files that have .sh ?
<wafflejock> MarGul: does Filezilla not work?
<zzxc>  Anyone know a good way from commandline to search all of the ip address in a range to see if a device is connected
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: yeah ls -al | grep .sh          should work
<hw_> test
<wafflejock> hw_: It Works!
<hw_> thanks
<zzxc> hw_: weclome to the channel.
<wafflejock> zzxc: I think nmap will do it
<MarGul> wafflejock: Thanks Im gonna look it up
<wafflejock> zzxc: I'm not sure what the command would look like though
<Zelbinian> Great. There doesn't seem to be an uninstall file.
<Zelbinian> I don't know what to do now except reinstall.
<Zelbinian> (This is why installing proprietary drivers were the first thing I did...)
<zzxc> wafflejock: Yeah I've been poking around it, its doing a full detail on everything and what ports each machine is using. So It's a little slow.
<wafflejock> zzxc: nmap 192.168.11.0-255 -p22
<wafflejock> that did it for just port 22 which was like 2.5 seconds on my network
<zzxc> Ack. Well I answered my primary question, anywho. I have a headless home server that got reset while I was out of town, now its hanging when I try booting up and I'm not sure where at.
<zzxc> wafflejock: Isn't 22 telenet?
<wafflejock> zzxc: ssh
<wafflejock> I have a raspberry pi and a few other things with open ssh on my network but it shows all the other devices too from what I can tell
<zzxc> wafflejock: Mmmm 23 is telnet. I thought ssh was 21 but thats ftp.
<wafflejock> zzxc: yeah lots of important stuff right around there
<zzxc> wafflejock: yep. Theres a reason its in the lower set.
<zzxc> I'd be interested if they ever try and repurpose the lower numbers, It would be a terrible idea, but there is nothing preventing it, and a lot of them aren't really used anymore.
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: I'd say try the remove/purge as suggested with apt-get in the instructions there, do the dpkg-reconfigure try the reboot, if not try editing xorg.conf directly then reboot
<zzxc> wafflejock: Ohhhh did you here about the telnet-pocalyptics issue?
<Zelbinian> So just remove, forgoing the uninstall script, cool.
<wafflejock> zzxc: nope what's that about?
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: yeah I think it's your best bet right now
<Zelbinian> Oh good grief, the ati directory doesn't exist under /etc
<Zelbinian> What the heck happened with this install?
<Zelbinian> Wait, nevermind, there it is
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: well they could have just changed it like you said and the docs are out of date, though again not an ATI user so I'm not sure, I have intel graphics (not incredible) in my laptop and a nice GTX 670 in the desktop but abandoned ATI because I've always had trouble with the Linux drivers
<Zelbinian> Welp, I've got an AMD processor so... those boards tend to work best with AMD cards. How it rolls.
<wafflejock> indeed
<samuraibsd> There's really nothing wrong with AMD GPUs under Ubuntu
<samuraibsd> At least as far as my experience goes
<wafflejock> samuraibsd: yeah I mean I'm talking like 5 years ago or something, things are probably better now
<Damon> Hey I need some help, I made a usb stick to install ubuntu, when I installed it got 3/4th the way through then said I had a fatal grub2 error and froze before I could send bug report. I formatted the usb stick and am using unetbootin to make another now, is there anything I should do before attempting to install ubuntu again? (I want a dual windows/linux setup)
<Zelbinian> wafflejock: The remove command is complaining about the "-purge" flag
<samuraibsd> wafflejock: Yeah, things have changed considerably as of late. Even the open source drivers are giving me pretty reliably good performance
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: wow yeah that looks wrong... it should be sudo apt-get purge fglrx-amdcccle
<wafflejock> apt-get remove just gets rid of binaries leaving config
<wafflejock> purge gets rid of both
<Damon> like do I need to reformat the partition I tried to install ubuntu on?
<cfhowlett> Damon, verify your ISO
<zzxc> wafflejock: There was a paper published a while ago from a un-named grad student basically stating was poking around and started scanning for machines accepting port 23 handshakes.
<cfhowlett> Damon, and assume that the previous install is hopelessly scrambled.  start over
<Zelbinian> wafflejock: Thanks. Friggin' wikis, huh? :p
<Damon> right but if I have a good iso its fine and I dont need to somehow clean up the old one right?
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: yeah I suppose I should try to correct these things instead of just complaining, but too lazy right now :P
<cfhowlett> Damon, if you made a USB with a bad ISO, you're gonna have a bad time
<Damon> deleting it from the usb and reformatting the usb is enough right?
<Guest36218> I have dual boot Ubuntu 13.04 and 13.10.  I dont want the 13.10 version anymore.  Can I just delete its partition and I will still boot into GRUB?
<Zelbinian> This line "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" opens a new file... that seems wrong...
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: yeah think xorg.conf has moved... last edit on this doc was 12/16/2012
<zzxc> wafflejock: (from the open net). they then tried the default debian user and password for telnet and got though to a good number of machines. Then basically uploaded a script to countine to search, try to login, and upload the script if it worked.
<cfhowlett> Damon, delete and reformat
<Damon> whole HD or just the USB?
<Zelbinian> Cool, tracking it down
<wafflejock> zzxc: huh that's pretty wild I'm not really too surprised though, lots of people set things up and think well I'll never be a target etc. etc.
<samuraibsd> Has anyone run into gnome tweak tool crashing at launch on Gnome 3.8 with Ubuntu 13.04?
<zzxc> wafflejock: (also included load balancers, and a way to access the machines).
<cfhowlett> Damon, slow done, son.  3 steps here.  ONE: make a good USB to boot.  TWO: boot the USB  THREE: reformat the broken install on your HDD as you install again.
<MarGul> wafflejock: Got filezilla installed and logged into my server. When I try and transfer my files to /usr/share/nginx/html I get an error with filepermission. On my client the files have 777. Is it because Im not logged in as root through sftp?
<wafflejock> MarGul: you'll need to have permissions to write to whatever directory server side the client side permissions shouldn't really matter
<zzxc> wafflejock: Yeah I know, but the crazy part was the scale of it. Granted a large number of machines were basically printers, old machines, routers, etc, but t
<Zelbinian> wafflejock: Someone's answer on a the Unix stack exchange: "The modern implementations of Xorg doesn't need a xorg.conf file, the configuration is automatic. And the correct place for the xorg.conf file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf."
<Zelbinian> Is that correct?
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: I'm not a good one to ask on that, I know it has changed but I'm unsure of the details trying to read up on it here myself
<Damon> cfhowlett - AHHH gotcha I have a couple more questions, 1. i got last iso from ubuntu website then made usb with unetbootin, now im downloading 12.04 LiveX64 with the built in download within unetbootin, thats 12.04 LST right? 2. How do I reformat once I boot with good usb? Like do I have to do a custom install?
<Zelbinian> Gotcha. Well, we'll see what happens.
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<MarGul> wafflejock: okey that was that I figured. Can I set those file permissions through filezilla or I have to set the permissions with my account for the server?
<Zelbinian> I installed the drivers with the command line method, but now I'm thinking those instructions are probably out of date, too.
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: it looks like it has all been split up but I'm not sure of the relevance of the xorg.conf file now if it's still loaded if present and what precedence it gets
<ilteris> hi everyone, I would appreciate if someone guides me what I am missing here: https://gist.github.com/ilteris/933f969acb1e3b92e279
<wafflejock> MarGul: You'll have to be ssh'ed into the server to be able to change the permissions
<ruby_on_tails> i have a gfx card with one monitor output, is it possible to have a 2 monitor display using that and the default motherboard monitor out on ubuntu?
<zzxc> wafflejock: but there were 10's of millions of machines that were open, but that means that there is a huge botnet that is completely open to anyone who could do some basic scripting, that will probably never be fixed.
<wafflejock> MarGul: depending on what you're doing it might be best to add the user to a group and give the group write permissions to the folder
<wafflejock> zzxc: wow, well that kinda sucks, unless you need to DoS the bad guys :)
<Zelbinian> wafflejock: It's cool. I think I'm just gonna reinstall the OS if I can't fix it through the recovery options
<MarGul> wafflejock: Okey, for security reasons I just want my user, the only user on the system that can log in with ssh, to have the permissions. On it now , thanks for the help :)
<wafflejock> MarGul: sure thing if you're concerned with security too you may want to consider going passwordless and using ssh keys if you're not already
<MarGul> wafflejock: Yes Im doing that already. Just need to figure out to set the filepermissions for my account and I guess it should be all good
<wafflejock> MarGul: yeah should be, I had to tinker with that as well after setting up vsftpd on my server, but eventually got it mostly sorted and working fine
<Damon> is ubuntu 12.04 Live, the same thing as 12.04 LST?
<ruby_on_tails> anyone?
<xangua> Damon: ubuntu 12.04 is LTS
<Damon> thanks
<Damon> I had a bad install from I guess a bad .iso, once I make another USB stick to install in how exactly do I reformat the partition I want to put 12.04 on?
<MarGul> wafflejock: is it sudo chmod -R u+rw /usr/share/nginx/html for just giving my user permissions or I will have to change to owner of the dir?
<wafflejock> MarGul: you have to be owner as well the u will apply to whoever owns the file
<Zelbinian> waff
<Zelbinian> Grr
<Zelbinian> wafflejock: Would you recommend just straight up deleting the /usr/share/ati directory?
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: I don't think it will really help anything
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: I feel like you just want to make sure that X isn't using the radeon driver but I'm not sure exactly where to point you to fix that
<Zelbinian> wafflejock: Ok, then. Bulldozing seems like the easiest solution at this point. Thanks for trying to help!
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution <-- these seem to sort of point at where the xorg conf parts are at but just not sure what you'd need to change at this point to get back to your default drivers
<cfhowlett> Damon, depends on the tool you're using; ubuntustartupdisk creator?
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: also np hope you can still get it resolved somehow or a wipe isn't too big a deal, just be sure to back up any important files if it comes down to that
<Zelbinian> wafflejock: This is a fresh install. No big deal at all, just another half an hour out of my life. Like I said, this is why I mess with proprietary video drivers first. :)
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: haha k cool have a coffee or beer or whatever your into and just take a snapshot after you get everything good if you've got some external storage, clonezilla has been very helpful for me in the past, it gets hardware info and some other stuff then runs dd on a drive/partition and handles everything from a boot iso
<Zelbinian> wafflejock: Unfortunately I'm down to one hdd at the moment, but I do have clonezilla
<MarGul> wafflejock: I have no changed the permissions so my filetransfer got sucessful. But when I then try and access that file through my browser I get "access denied" :/
<Zelbinian> Maybe this time I'll let it auto-update to 13.10
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: yeah I'm on 13.10 from a clean install and it's been really solid actually... using Kubuntu though
<Damon> cfhowlett im using unetbootin and open to any suggestions
<wafflejock> MarGul: yeah so the thing is apache needs to be able to read the file
<Zelbinian> wafflejock: I know, I know, I'm one of like, 30 people that actually like Unity
<cfhowlett> Damon, format the usb, format the HDD, install
<MarGul> wafflejock: Im using nginx
<wafflejock> Zelbinian: haha well that's cool I'm sure the Unity developers appreciate it... I really thought Unity was okay but I like all the customization and widgets in KDE, couldn't resist I'm a tweaker
<Damon> alright cool formatted the HDD, working on the USB, thanks alot
<wafflejock> MarGul: k  I have 0 experience with nginx, but regardless the process that is going to serve up the files needs read access
<MarGul> wafflejock: okey, gonna see what Mr.Google says
<Isac> Hello
<wafflejock> Isac: hello
<Isac> shoud I take out all my harddrives but not that one I will install Ubuntu with to not risking install GRUB on my Windows Computer
<pixiebit> Hey guys. A few weeks ago most Youtube videos stopped working for me. I don't know how to attempt debugging this or why it has happened, but I'd like to try.
<Isac> I don't know why?
<pixiebit> Is my computer beyond repair? Should I buy a desktop instead of a laptop? Should I switch to Apple? I don't know anymore.
<Isac> do you have Adobe or something like that?
<pixiebit> Most Youtube videos only play in Flash, yeah.
<Coryn> ssh-id-copy just freezes, and ideas? (ssh to the very same stuff works though)
<Foxhoundz> is there a GUI frontend for xset
<pixiebit> But I can play some Flash Youtube videos.
<Foxhoundz> and how do I save xset settings permanently?
<Isac> You can switch to desktop
<Foxhoundz> for all users?
<Isac> I not reccomend to switch to apple
<Isac> Thay are secret
<pixiebit> Okay. I'll go buy a desktop immediately.
<Isac> If you buy a desktop with good memory and graphic card a desktop would be alot faster
<pixiebit> Okay I'll do that. I hope it'll fix my Youtube problem though.
<pixiebit> Good thing I don't game at all. Otherwise this might extend to flash games.
 * ObrienDave shakes his head and *poofs*
<Isac> But ask the mans you are buying frpm what it could be
<Isac> But ask the guys you are buying frpm what it could be
<pixiebit> waht
<Zelbinian> waffle
<Isac> But ask the guys you are buying from* what it could be
<pixiebit> what what could be
<Zelbinian> Well, Unity was targeted at non-Linux people so... not surprised when Linux people gripe :)
<Isac> The problem
<pixiebit> Yeah I'm sorry I don't know how to debug arbitrary youtube weirdness. I'll just compile everything from source, like Adobe Flash.
<Isac> Ok
<Isac> need to go
<pixiebit> Good thing my new desktop will compile everything faster.
<Isac> yes
<Isac> If you want games take win
<fibz_> what is StartUbuntu?
<Isac> If you want games take win dows
<Isac> if you want terminal opeen source take ubuntu
<pixiebit> Oh man, but I don't even play games.
<Isac> if you want terminal and open source take ubuntu
<Isac> ok
<cfhowlett> fibz_, PR project
<pixiebit> ok
<Isac> then i reccomend Ubuntu
<pixiebit> haha yeah i got ubuntu because I like being open source
<fibz_> ok makes more sense now.
<Isac> ahh ok
<pixiebit> :)
<Isac> but theres a programm called wine that you can download and with that run .exe files.
<Isac> but theres a programm called wine that you can download and with that run .exe files.
<MarGul> how will I give two users read permissions in a folder? Is that done with groups?
<Isac> Goodbye
<cfhowlett> Isac, SOME .exe files
<pixiebit> oh yeah i have wine so i can play all my games
<pixiebit> like starcraft 2
<Isac> Yers
<Isac> yes
<Isac> Yes some of them
<Isac> not all
<kevin__> My name is Kevin Robert Chopra...I dont have anyone in my life and i'm not looking for sympathy I just wanted some people to know that I have made the decision to end my life through starvation.  About the right time of year also
<wafflejock> MarGul: yeah you can either have multiple users be in a group and give the group some particular permissions, or you can just give others read permission as well
<pixiebit> kevin pls don't die
<pixiebit> donate ur organs to charity first
<cfhowlett> kevin__, so you came to ubuntu ... seems legit
<Isac> No kevin
<Isac> we like you :)
<Isac> need to go
<kevin__> I'm very serious, thank you for acknowledging
<MarGul> wafflejock: Thanks, giving others read permission worked. That should not be a security risk right? Because I mean it can only read the files
<samuraibsd> Anyone in here using Gnome 3.8 on 13.04?
<xangua> !anyone | samuraibsd
<ubottu> samuraibsd: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cfhowlett> !anyone|samuraibsd,
<ubottu> samuraibsd,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<samuraibsd> xangua: Thanks, I'm not new. Asking the question is silly without anyone actually using this stuff, since generally I'd get back silence.
<wafflejock> MarGul: yeah I have done the same so far on my box too, I believe it's okay for now, as you say it just allows other users who can connect to read those files which I'm not particularly concerned with, keep in mind I'm just another web developer not a security expert
<wafflejock> MarGul: beyond file permissions you can protect things with server configuration and the like as well so ultimately it depends on what you're protecting and how you need to protect it (what is the potential for breach and outcome)
<MarGul> wafflejock: Same I just try and learn some of the security. First time I'm running my own web server :)
<samuraibsd> Anyway, tweak tool crashes immediately and throws up an X Window server error. Can't find any information about it online and reinstalling multiple things hasn't fixed it
<wafflejock> MarGul: yeah I set up an AWS box about a year ago but am very happy with doing so, have my own git and all and serving quite a few sites from a micro instance (like 1Ghz proc and 512MB of RAM or so) without issue
<wafflejock> MarGul: there are lots of guides out there too http://www.sans.org/score/checklists/linuxchecklist.pdf hardening the server stuff
<Jordan_U> samuraibsd: What is the exact error message?
<samuraibsd> Gsettings missing key org.gnome.nautilus.dexktop, then a Gdk error...let me figure out how to paste it somewhere
<wafflejock> !paste > samuraibsd
<ubottu> samuraibsd, please see my private message
<MarGul> wafflejock: Yeah I have been reading a lot latly and the thing is that there is so many different security settings. I just want a web server thats more secure then most of the other ones out there. Keeping a web server completly secure would mean taking it off the Internet :)
<wafflejock> MarGul: true, but the more you know the better off you are, I do stuff that's DB driven so it's sometimes a concern, don't want prying eyes and can't be storing peoples passwords plaintext and things like that
<samuraibsd> Well, that plan won't work. Terminal seems to crash whenever I try to grab the error.
<MarGul> wafflejock: Thats true. Gonna first try and set up the server with php and mysql somehow secure and then the rest is done by code. But there is just so many options, dont know when to stop hehe
<samuraibsd> Like that.
<Jordan_U> samuraibsd: How are you trying to "grab" the error message?
<lawl> Hello, all my menu/activity bars are having some odd font-color wich make them hard to read. This occured since i upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04. Maybe iv'e installed some package on the 12.04. Check this picture: http://i42.tinypic.com/2diobgl.jpg
<samuraibsd> Jordan_U: Trying to highlight and using the Edit menu causes a crash. I haven't tried the pastebin python script yet
<wafflejock> MarGul: yeah I mean between phPass and using SSL and SSH for everything (some sort of firewall) I think you'd have a pretty tight system and so long as you take backups of everything then there's not too much reason to worry unless you need government compliance for security or something... in which case you can pay someone to come help harden the system probably
<MarGul> wafflejock: Exactly. Do you know what kind of settings you are using for your php.ini file? I raned the script: https://www.idontplaydarts.com/2011/02/hardening-and-securing-php-on-linux/ . Should be good with that, dont want to lock it down to much either. Prob gonna give me some problems developing in the future
<wafflejock> MarGul: I actually haven't fine tuned my php.ini on the server yet I believe it's not very verbose by default anyhow but I don't really have any live sites with DB backing coming from my server, just some development stuff being tested then pushed out to actual live servers atm... would be good to go through and clean that up they suggest in the comments what the values should be for development vs production too
<MarGul> wafflejock: Yeah I saw that. Well gonna try and fine tune it now. Hopefully I can get my site up tonight :)
<lawl> I only changed the theme in visual settings and it works now thx
<wafflejock> MarGul: yeah good luck, once you get one configured the rest is easy peasy, just a matter of getting through the first one
<Jay_R> Anyone ever have success getting rid of a half-installed package? Did sudo apt-get install -f, however, subprocess is return a non-zero exit status.
<Jay_R> Looks like it's erroring out on trying to delete directory that don't exist. Can post screenshot if it helps.
<samuraibsd> Alright, I can't figure out a way to capture the output of this command. Trying to copy out of a terminal window causes terminal to crash and pastebinit won't intercept anything
<Jordan_U> Jay_R: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install" (by posting the text to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ).
<Jordan_U> samuraibsd: gnome-tweak-tool 2>&1 | pastebinit
<samuraibsd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6513069/
<samuraibsd> Terminal seems really unstable...
<Jordan_U> samuraibsd: I think that you have a problem that is affecting the stability of multiple apps (i.e. the gnome-terminal crashes and the gnome-tweak-tool crashes are related).
<hellslinger>  does anyone know where default login information for users is stored? specificially, what session to log into from kdm/ligthdm?
<samuraibsd> Jordan_U: I've tried getting rid of Gnome entirely and then bringing it back, but it didn't help
<Jordan_U> samuraibsd: Try logging in with a guest session and see if you can reproduce the problems you're having.
<samuraibsd> Sure. Be back soon.
<YaMoonSun> Excuse me, I'm having trouble installing webcamstudio - "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse'
<samuraibsd> Yup, same issues under the guest account
<linuxlite1969> hi
<YaMoonSun> Hello
<linuxlite1969> i need help yamoonsun
<YaMoonSun> Help with what, mate?
<linuxlite1969> YaMoonSun i want to spoof my ip and mac address. i know how to spoof my mac but my ip i cant
<YaMoonSun> Your local IP, or external?
<linuxlite1969> YaMoonSun is there a way where i can spooc ip and mac at the same time?
<linuxlite1969> my localip
<linuxlite1969> i mean when i ifconfig wlan0
<linuxlite1969> i want to change the mac and ip address
<samuraibsd> And I'd like to fix the Gnome stuff just because I'm hot a huge fan of any other DE out there right now.
<samuraibsd> not a huge*
<YaMoonSun> I wish I could be of further assistance, but I'm uneducated in that department. I'm learning a tad bit myself still.
<linuxlite1969> ok still thanks anyway YaMoonSun
<YaMoonSun> Sure thing, mate; Which distribution are you using right now?
<YaMoonSun> Stick around, I'm sure someone will come to your aid.
<samuraibsd> YaMoonSun: Are you referring to me?
<linuxlite1969> im using linuxlite
<linuxlite1969> ok hahah YaMoonSun
<YaMoonSun> ah =3
<Jay_R> Jordan_U: Posted in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<samuraibsd> Jordan_U: Any suggestions?
<Jay_R> URL is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6513106/
<YaMoonSun> wb samurai
<Jay_R> Seems like the hangup is on those directories that don't exist. Is there a way I can tell apt or dpkg to ignore that?
<samuraibsd> YaMoonSun: Thanks, but I'll probably crash again before this actually gets sent
<samuraibsd> ...or not.
<YaMoonSun> I think I came in a few moment too late and failed to overhear your issue.
<Damon> Hey, I just got through installing ubuntu, it said I have to restart to start using it, it restarted and I just went straight into windows, and I tried restarting again and still no option to boot into ubuntu, what do i do?
<samuraibsd> YaMoonSun: Tweak tool crashes upon launch and Terminal crashes basically whenever I interact with it any further than basic typing
<samuraibsd> Which is why I keep dropping out of the channel.
<YaMoonSun> Damon, ubuntu should have installed grub bootloader which allows you to select your operating system.
<Jay_R> Damon, had that issue too. Here's a link for a great tutorial that helped me repair GRUB. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Damon> gonna read it, thanks :)
<tokern3> how can i install pktgen module?
<YaMoonSun> Tweak tool, huh? You're running BSD right now?
<samuraibsd> YaMoonSun: No, I'm running Ubuntu. If I were running BSD right now I'd be in a BSD channel, wouldn't I? :P
<Damon> thanks guys gonna go try that
<larky2013> hi
<YaMoonSun> I suppose so, but I'm using Lubuntu so I bet there are quite a few OS's being used in this chat.
<tokern3> i do not have pktgen module on my system!! and i don't know why. i'm trying to install it but do not know the way and i found nothing about installing it's module in internet.
<YaMoonSun> Hello larky
<YaMoonSun> Hope damon has a windows disc backed up, lol
<larky2013> Is there any SSL guru here?
<larky2013> Hi YaMoonSun
<samuraibsd> YaMoonSun: A reasonable assumption. My name is a BSD reference.
 * YaMoonSun is pretty sure there is, but I'm not him.
<YaMoonSun> SSL was easy when I was a teenager, but I only learned what I needed. What are you trying to achieve?
<Evan___> yay
<Evan___> trying to run a deb binary
<YaMoonSun> I think chkrootkit is providing false feedback - There's no way I have a rootkit.
<Evan___> deb ./d$ No command 'deb' found, did you mean:  Command 'debc' from package 'devscripts' (main)  Command 'derb' from package 'libicu-dev' (main)  Command 'dab' from package 'bsdgames' (universe)  Command 'debi' from package 'devscripts' (main)  Command 'xdeb' from package 'xdeb' (universe) deb: command not found
<larky2013> I just want to know if it is possible to create/buy SSL cert for domain with multiple levels of subdomains. IE: I want to have one cert for abc.def.domain.tld abc.def.ghi.domain.tld a.domain.tld etc, all abc, def subdomains are dynamic (I don't know all subdomains during cert creation process)
<Evan___> shut up larky just use a window is what i was told
<YaMoonSun> Wow, what a twat =/
<larky2013> hehe, old irc... %)
<YaMoonSun> Sorry sir, you already sound more advanced than I would consider myself via SSL - Lurk though, you might have some luck.
<larky2013> YaMoonSun: np
<YaMoonSun> clear
<Gotango> Has ubuntu reached 200 Million users yet ?
<xubun2> i am using xubuntu 13.10. i got an update for the linux-image to 3.11.0-14. after i ran the update and restarted the computer, i find that all the windows are missing the titlebar on top. the workspaces panel is only showing one workspace. and quite often its difficult to type into a given window because the text starts to appear in another window below. i rebooted and switched to the earlier 3.11.0-13 but still no luck.. anyone know what i can do?
<balajics> I am using ubuntu 13.04, network auto reconnect takes > 30 seconds when waking from sleep or in boot. Is there anyway to reduce this?
<Beldar> xubun2, Are you using a proprietary graphic driver?
<vocx> xubun2, I think I had the same problem. I switched to the normal desktop, without Unity, and then the video drivers where updated and then Unity worked again fine.
<Name141> Does 12.04 have the acceloration for the 4670 ?
<samuraibsd> Reup on question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6513207/ Any tips on fixing this? Also, Terminal is unstable and may be related.
<xubun2> Beldar, no i'm not
<xubun2> vocx, i'm not using Unity i dont think - i'm using xfce
<Beldar> vocx, what is the normal desktop?
<YaMoonSun> I /clear
<makara> hi. The menubar (File, Edit, ...) of some apps is unavailable. How can I get to it?
<Beldar> xubun2, Have you removed any of the other desktops, and or modified xfce, or had problems with kernel updates so far?
<vocx> Beldar, I don't know how to call the Non-Unity desktop of Gnome. I install the package, fallback? Something like that.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, gnome 3.8 is a ppa in 13.04 and is not supported.
<samuraibsd> Beldar: Yes, I've noticed. Is there some way to fix this error, or am I just going to have to reinstall?
<Beldar> samuraibsd, You can run ppa-purge on that ppa and get back to stock.
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | samuraibsd
<ubottu> samuraibsd: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<samuraibsd> Beldar: I know that as well. Is there a way to keep 3.8 and still be stable?
<Beldar> vocx, There is the gnome shell, and the fallback and there is a gnome shell install all alone.
<Beldar> samuraibsd,  I would not know, and it is not supported here in that config.
<xubun2> Beldar, i haven't made any changes to xfce recently or since i installed it. and never had a problem with a kernel update before. it was working fine an hour ago right till i installed the update and restarted
<Beldar> samuraibsd, You would really have to contact the ppa owner or gnome developers.
<samuraibsd> Beldar: Not worth it, then. I guess I'm back to 3.4
<Beldar> xubun2, Have you removed any other desktops?
<xubun2> Beldar, what do you mean?
<Beldar> xubun2, Some install regular ubuntu with unity and remove unity.
<xubun2> no i installed xubuntu here with default options and only installed xfce
<Beldar> xubun2, ubuntu does not install with xfce alone unless you use a net install, have you removed any other desktops?
<Beldar> xubun2, Cool a xubuntu install, try booting to it to see how it looks.
<oliver_753> exit
<oliver_753> logout
<nevyn> /quit
<xubun2> Beldar, i downloaded xubuntu 13.04 from what i remember there was no unity components selected as part of the install
<aeaglez> lol i was about to write that
<aeaglez> there is a net ubuntu version?
<Beldar> xubun2, Cool you can install xubuntu, kubuntu, and lubuntu jsu wahted to meake sure we are on the same page.
<Beldar> aeaglez, you can do a net install with a mini cd
<xubun2> Beldar, yes i've installed xubuntu from the downloaded install media, not switched to xfce from ubuntu
<aeaglez> but how do i get new notifications that a new version is available?
<Beldar> aeaglez, software-properties-gtk  in updates bottom dropdown set it to all releases.
<Beldar> for any new version is the actual choice
<Damon> so I cant get an option to boot into ubuntu it automatically puts me in windows, I followed the boot-repair guide but when im in terminal it wont install and asks me if someone else is using the program or says I dont have privileges, can someone help me?
<Beldar> Damon, post the bootinfo summary that was generated when using that tool
<aeaglez> do you have windows 8?
<aeaglez> no i might know how to fix this Beldar
<Damon> wont let me use the tool, I cant install it on my live USB ubuntu try ubuntu option
<Beldar> Damon, where you in a admin account when you ran the tool.
<Damon> im on windows 7
<Beldar> Damon, Do not help unless you are sure.
<Damon> I dont know didnt give me a choice of users, im totally new to this
<Beldar> aeaglez, Do not help unless you are sure.
<Beldar> Damon, sorry meant that for other user
<Damon> np
<Beldar> Damon, bootrepiar runs in ubuntu
<aeaglez> if it was windows 8 i know how to access uefi but im not sure if the same rule applies for win7
<ab`> Damon: you mean you can't install boot-repair?
<Damon> yea I was following the guide and trying to install it in the 'try ubuntu' option of of my live ubuntu usb,
<Beldar> including the download of it and addinf the ppa Damon
<Damon> yea exactly
<dp_wiz> Is it too risky to switch to tahr from saucy yet?
<Beldar> Damon, You have to be on the live desktop to add the ppa and install it and run it.
<Damon> I was just there and couldnt get it to work so I restarted into windows to come ask u guys
<ab`> Damon: how did you try to install it? (apt-get, software-center etc...)
<Damon> sudo apt-get boot-repair or something similair, couldnt get sudo apt-get update to work either
<aeon-ltd> dp_wiz: if it's beta, then yeah of course. it's beta for a reason
<Gorroth> sudo make_sandwich -for me
<Beldar> Damon, a live environment should install it, did you follow the bootrepiar wiki?
<dp_wiz> aeon-ltd: it's not even an alpha1 (=
<Damon> yea
<aeon-ltd> dp_wiz: then it's even more likely to unstable
<Beldar> !ot | Gorroth
<ubottu> Gorroth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Damon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair < the guide I used
<Gorroth> oh, was the talk about windows 8 and windows 7 on topic?
<dp_wiz> aeon-ltd: yeah. but i had some success with alphaX from 12.x and 13.04... It's the 13.10 release fiasko that frightens me.
<ab`> Damon: what error did apt-get throw exactly?
<Damon> I actually didnt do one of the lkines im looking at
<Beldar> Damon, try it again being sure to follow the wiki exactly, there is no reason a correctly loaded live ubuntu should not work.
<Beldar> ah missing link, hehe
<Damon> said It was in use or I didnt have privilges
<Damon> ill try again and come back if doesnt work
<Damon> thanks alot
<aeon-ltd> dp_wiz: if you wanted to be on the bleeding edge, you should look at other distros. but then there aren't many like ubuntu (if you use unity)
<Beldar> Damon, cool, good luck.
<croneur> hi
<croneur> i am new user
<lnxusr232> does anyone know the keyboard shortcut for word count/ character count in gnu nano? I'm searching online and looking through the man but only finding the console command
<Beldar> !yay | croneur
<ubottu> croneur: Glad you made it! :-)
<dp_wiz> aeon-ltd: of course i love unity (:
<samuraibsd> Tried to PPA purge, and it told me "something went wrong" and that not all the packages may have been reverted.
<samuraibsd> How screwed am I?
<Beldar> samuraibsd, Did you use ppa-purge like the bots links show?
<samuraibsd> Beldar: Yeah, same way I always do.
<samuraibsd> I've actually never seen this error before
<Beldar> samuraibsd, Have you modified the desktop in other ways, you were using the shell?
<samuraibsd> Beldar: Elaborate on your definition of "modified the desktop"
<lnxusr232> (for example, ^c gives a character count and line count. but there is an option to get a word count... hm)
<Beldar> samuraibsd, anything more than adding the 3.8 ppa.
<Beldar> not including aadons
<Evan___> ps ax | grep dpkg  2887 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep --color=black dpkg     =     starts wine install
<samuraibsd> Beldar: I've installed a ton of software over the two years this system has been up. It didn't go bad until today.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, So this is an upgrade OS it sounds like and you have no memory of the details
<Evan___> Goal: Remove Wine
<samuraibsd> Beldar: 13.04 was a clean install at the time, but I put all my old applications back.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, In what manner?
<samuraibsd> probably apt-get unless it was something I couldn't get otherwise
<Beldar> samuraibsd, I am not sure here, however one of the keys to a stable system is being able to know what you have done, how it was installed and how to remove it and how it effects other parts of the OS.
<samuraibsd> Beldar: Yes, I know. That's why moving to Ubuntu has been rather difficult for me. Automatic dependency resolution makes it too easy to commit changes that you don't remember
<Beldar> samuraibsd, I learned that the hardway.
<Beldar> you maybe at that point to
<samuraibsd> Part of me wants to move back to Slackware
<anton02> if you have windows 8 UEFI installed what's the best way to go about installing ubuntu?
<anton02> sorry i forgot to place a comma after 'installed'
<Beldar> samuraibsd, 3.10 has a fair warning of instability, the 3.8 somewhat hints at that, so you want to be aware of running ppa's in general is all.
<anton02> I mean in a dual boot configuration with windows
<samuraibsd> Beldar: If I give up on Gnome3, would you have any recommendations on making Unity better for day to day use?
<Beldar> !uefi | anton02
<ubottu> anton02: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Beldar> samuraibsd, I use the shell but no ppa versions
<anton02> "Installing Ubuntu Quickly and Easily via Trial and Error" I lel'd
<aeaglez> are there any programmer channels on irc?
<anton02> aeaglez: ##c
<dp_wiz> anton02: "Installing Ubuntu Quickly and Easily via Fear and Loathing"
<anton02> aeaglez: pretty much, the language is == the channel name
<lesshaste> can anyone recommend a checkers/draughts implementation for ubuntu?
<Boneheads1999> I need help with minitube, for those who know what it is.  The video loads fast and all, but the colors are screwed up.
<Boneheads1999> it's not the monitor btw.
<Beldar> anton02, hee is more info, and I think one of the best helpers "the mod" in this area, image/clone the W8 and use its disk manager to resize it before installing ubuntu. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Boneheads1999> already checked.
<Beldar> here*
<Evan___> The colors are encrypted with somebody else's vision.
<samuraibsd> Ugh, PPAs suck
<dp_wiz> samuraibsd: why?
<anton02> why does it actually say 'via trial and error' in that heading though at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<samuraibsd> dp_wiz: Seems more trouble than it's worth. I'm trying to fix a broken system here and it seems like PPAs led me to this point. I'm not used to systems like this.
<lesshaste> when I do "apt-cache search checkers" it gives me lots of things that don't look like the game checkers
<Beldar> Evan___, Are actually talking to anyone?
<lesshaste> what is the right way to search?
<aeaglez> anton02:it is saying i have to register
<Boneheads1999> Evan___: was that an answer to my question?
<Evan___> Beldar I just made my computer beep typing this in.
<dp_wiz> samuraibsd: never stumbled on anything apt-get purge can't solve...
<anton02> aeaglez: register your IRC nick, i forgot how so don't ask me
<Boneheads1999> I shall post again in case there's somebody new to help.  My Minitube colors are all messed up.
<samuraibsd> dp_wiz: Doesn't seem to be solving my problem here. We're moving ever closer to just reinstalling.
<Boneheads1999> Minitube is an app to watch youtube videos on, btw.
<Beldar> Evan___, If this is a bot take it off now, the next one I will notify the ops.
<Evan___> Beldar. This is not a bot. My computer beeped again.
<Beldar> !ot | Evan___
<ubottu> Evan___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeaglez> i thought i register it when i log on to this
<aeaglez> it asks me what i want my real name and nick name and thats it, or is there more?
<fidel_> aeaglez: register -> you should find more informations in the freenode faq
<Evan___> Belday I am confused about my computer.
<Beldar> !register | aeaglez
<ubottu> aeaglez: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Evan___> First I thought I would get skype.
<Beldar> Evan___, Then make a cogent description of the details of the problem.
<Evan___> Then I got the deb binary file.
<Evan___> Then I thought I needed Wine to run it.
<Evan___> Now when I type a weird command in my computer Wine setup starts.
<Beldar> Evan___, Stop this is not chat but support.
<Evan___> This command is a process stuck on I think.
<anton02> can ubuntu use window's EFI partition or does it need a new one?
<Beldar> !ops | Evan___ random mindless posts
<ubottu> Evan___ random mindless posts: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<fibz_> anton02,  you will need a dedicated partition for ubuntu
<samuraibsd> Well, now there's a bunch of broken packages that won't auto resolve. Should never have gone with this setup
<Myrtti> Evan___: no, you don't need Wine to run Skype
<Evan___> Do random mindless posts help channel?
<Myrtti> Evan___: on the other hand I can't remember how to get rid of that wine association either
<Myrtti> Evan___: no.
<Evan___> So Wine is burned into my system?
<Myrtti> Evan___: no
<shift1> lol
<fibz_> if you dont need wine, just uninstall it. problem solved.
<Evan___> attempting to uninstall bitch fibz
<shift1> Beldar:btw can i ask what metacity -- replace does? does it do something with the compiz?
<skataria1> i have ubuntu machine with two network cards and configured two ips in my lan (192.168.1.2) and 192.168.2.2 i want to ping this machine using hostname in my lan
<Evan___> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Pricey> Evan___: Are you human?
<Evan___> Pricey I am very human I promise.
<fibz_> Evan___,  something is surrently instaling/uninstalling. wait for it to finish. if thei si not the case, reboot
<Evan___> I have all ready restarted my computer once.
<Pricey> fibz_: eeek no don't reboot
<Evan___> While dealing with this bug.
<samuraibsd> Okay, trying to reinstall gnome-shell 3.6 gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6513366/
<samuraibsd> ran an apt-get update, tried to see if there were packages on hold, but there appear to be none
<Evan___> I shale attempt to install the dependencies samuraidbs.
<Evan___> *Samuraibsd
<Gorroth> (echo '#include <stdio.h>' ; echo 'int main() { printf("Here is your sandwich, honey.\n"); return 0; }') > sandwich.c ; echo -e 'me_a_sandwich:\n\tgcc sandwich.c -o sandwich' > Makefile ; make me_a_sandwich ; ./sandwich
<shift1> Aye laddy, ye know knee pain, what a real angus are you
<Gorroth> that seems legit for this channel
<shift1> wrong chat
<Evan___> Another lock error.
<Evan___> I shale try to look past apt-get
<Evan___> apt-get can not update
<adj_> hey this is damon, I got ubuntu work after bootrepair but I wanted to know if its normal to have a boot option screen where theres 2 options for windows and it just says windows then location on hd partition
<skataria1> any one there...cannot ping my ubuntu system using hostname
<samuraibsd> Alright, Gnome is just hosed. Guess I'll be getting used to Unity. Is there a way to make the "glass" behind the icons go away?
<samuraibsd> On the launcher
<eyfour> Should I report lightdm-related bugs for the 14.04 daily images? Or should I wait until Trusty is in alpha/beta? Thanks.
<Beldar> adj_, The windows recovery at times shows in the grub menu
<Evan___> After many failures: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mantas>  hello, what is the best cloud for own server?
<adj_> ah alright thats what I thought it just didnt say recovery
<Gorroth> Beldar: i made my sandwich request a little more friendly to unix and ubuntu
<adj_> guess not a big deal
<Evan___> Unknown directory lock /var/lib/dpkg/
<Beldar> adj_, JUst be careful, I believe if you hit the recovery nothing would happen til you said yes run it, but you want to be aware is all, if that is actually what is there.
<adj_> alright man
<Evan___> Recover recovers fast but I refuse.
<adj_> thanks alot I spent like 8 hours trying to get ubuntu running I really appreciate the help
<Beldar> adj_, glad you got it resolved, enjoy. ;)
<adj_> cheers
<Beldar> ;)
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks! I've just found "ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL" in my /etc/sudoers, and I've not added it. Is there any package in the repositories that does this? Is this a known bug of a package?
<Gorroth> you probably did that sometime and don't recall
<Beldar> GeorgeJ, It would take admin authorization to do that.
<GeorgeJ> I know it does. And no Gorroth, I would never do such a thing.
<Gorroth> maybe a college dorm-mate did it in single-user mode
<Jordan_U> !dpkglock | Evan___
<ubottu> Evan___: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Gorroth> and maybe they set a password up for the nobody account
<Gorroth> why would i think that's possible?  i troll'd a friend in exactly that manner in college once :)
<Beldar> GeorgeJ, Anyone else have you password? You would have had errors using it when asked, or not been asked at all.
<GeorgeJ> My laptop remains unsupervised for verry short periods of time. I would have noticed if it was restarted.
<GeorgeJ> Beldar: Nobody has my password but me. I'm checking all the untrusted debs I installed, to see if any of them had modified my sudoers.
<GeorgeJ> It's suspicious because it's the last line in the sudoers also. As if it was appended programatically or something.
<Not_YaMoonSun> Do you think you're infected, or?
<Gorroth> i thought i'd notice if my CC number was skimmed, but alas, it was, even though i watch the card
<Evan___> The deb I was planning to run was Skype.
<Gorroth> maybe it's last so you don't notice it
<Gorroth> anyway, goodnight.  Beldar, let me know how you like the sandwich making app.  i hope you'll be making many of them soon
<Gorroth> apps, that is
<GeorgeJ> Is there any easy way of grepping trough all the deb hooks of all the packages I have installed?
<Zorky> Im looking for help regarding an issue i can't resolv by my self. I need to created a shared folder for user1 & user2. so they both have 777 permissions on all files saved to that folder. I have searched google. and used: chmod g+rwxs  chown root:<group both users are members of> then i created a symbolic link ln -s /filepath /filepath But when i try to save a file in the folder it gets the same permissions as the creator. not inheriting the folder permissions.
<Evan___> Zorky: Try hosting the data with user interfaces.
<Zorky> Evan___:  Please explain
<Evan___> Running a deb binary file does nothing.
<Evan___> But give me an error.
<Evan___> ./debian-binary.bin: line 1: 2.0: command not found
<Hexagonite> Help, I tried booting Ubuntu through Windows 8's EFI USB boot and I get 'Unsupported image type' then only get a console
<Beldar> Hexagonite, install or live enviroment?
<Hexagonite> Live environment
<Beldar> ah usb mi mistake.
<vocx> Evan___, what do you want to do? There is no such thing as a deb binary.
<lesshaste> is there an ubuntu games channel?
<Beldar> Hexagonite, Have you looked at the uefi wiki?
<Evan___> Understood.
<Evan___> Unless you want an upload lol
<Hexagonite> Yes, can't find that message I get
<LjL> lesshaste: not one that's active, i don't think
<LjL> lesshaste: but there is an #ubuntu-gaming registered at least
<linuxlite1969> anyone here knows about cloud?
<Beldar> Hexagonite, Some errors are not going to show in the wiki, uefi is a bit of a problem in general, hiwever people seem to get things working.
<Evan___> linuxlite1969: Buy dedicated server and make a could.
<Hexagonite> I regret buying a Windows 8 laptop :/
<Evan___> *cloud.
<linuxlite1969> i dont know how cloud works
<linuxlite1969> this is what i need
<Jordan_U> Hexagonite: Is this a 32 bit machine?
<Hexagonite> 64-bit
<aeon-ltd> linuxlite1969: why?
<linuxlite1969> im making an enrollment system and it needs to be accesible to cloud what are the things i need?
<Evan___> linuxlite1969: Need what?
<Evan___> I would use database.
<Jordan_U> Hexagonite: Try asking in #grub (wait a while, possibly a day, if you don't get an immediate response).
<aeon-ltd> linuxlite1969: a always on server?
<lesshaste> LjL, ah ok
<Evan___> database meant for internet
<lesshaste> LjL, thanks
<Evan___> cloud
<Evan___> ?
<lesshaste> can't believe no one plays checkers/draughts! :)
<Hexagonite> 'possibly a day' too much
<samuraibsd> Anyone know how to get Unity to play nice with Conky?
<samuraibsd> My conky setup has a drop shadow no matter what I do
<Evan___> linuxlite1969: Do you want to host files for multiple interfaces?
<linuxlite1969> yes, i saw ubuntu openstack cloud, but i dont know how to make it
<Zorky> Im looking for help regarding an issue i can't resolv by my self. I need to created a shared folder for user1 & user2. so they both have 777 permissions on all files saved to that folder. I have searched google. and used: chmod g+rwxs  chown root:<group both users are members of> then i created a symbolic link ln -s /filepath /filepath But when i try to save a file in the folder it gets the same permissions as the creator. not inheriting the folder permissions
<linuxlite1969> maybe its an online enrollment system but the server is on the cloud something like that. i dont know hahahah im new to this
<Evan___> linuxlite1969: To have access to many interfaces you can use web hosting.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, You can adjust the conky file, but you have to close and reopen it to show changes.
<Beldar> the actual conky not the file
<samuraibsd> Beldar: You mean conkyrc, I assume. I've played with all the options. It worked fine under Gnome, not so much under Unity.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, yeah conkyrc, there are all kinds of links on how to mess with it, but it can be a bit frustrating.
<linuxlite1969> <Evan___>how can i upload a service in a cloud?
<samuraibsd> Beldar: I'm quite comfortable with it. I've changed all the things that should work with its display, but none of them change anything under Unity
<Evan___> linuxlite1960: An internet connection may help.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, And you have stopped the conky and restarted it.
<Name141> Is there a way to get ubuntu looking like the classic editions?
<Beldar> Name141, gnome2?
<samuraibsd> Beldar: Of course.
<Name141> Beldar: yes
<Beldar> Name141, The closest is the fallback a pseudo gnome2
<Beldar> samuraibsd, I have found that that I have had to logout or reboot some cony changes not sure why though.
<samuraibsd> Well that sucks, I accidentally changed my metacity theme and can't get it back.
<samuraibsd> *sigh*
<Zorky> Im looking for help regarding an issue i can't resolv by my self. I need to created a shared folder for user1 & user2. so they both have 777 permissions on all files saved to that folder. I have searched google. and used: chmod g+rwxs  chown root:<group both users are members of> then i created a symbolic link ln -s /filepath /filepath But when i try to save a file in the folder it gets the same permissions as the creator. not inheriting the folder permissions
<samuraibsd> Beldar: This is really just not my night
<Beldar> samuraibsd, metacity in the shell?
<Name141> Beldar: Will try
<Name141> (it)
<Evan___> Zorky: You will give both users root
<samuraibsd> Beldar: No, Gnome is broken beyond repair, so I tried to go in and get Unity less crappy. I accidentally changed the metacity theme I had and can't get it back because tweak tool no longer works
<Evan___> I'm guessing.
<samuraibsd> Beldar: I also can't reinstall Gnome because a number of its dependencies appear to be broken, and now even Conky won't play nicely with Unity, so it looks hideous
<Beldar> Evan___, You are commenting random;y and confusing users, this is support state any problem you have concisely and don;t help unless you know the answer.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, You can purge the shell
<samuraibsd> Beldar: I tried. It failed.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, You have any other PPA's than the original gnome one?
<Name141> Beldar: that's pretty decent
<Beldar> Name141, Many like the fallback.
<samuraibsd> Beldar: I have many PPAs installed. At this point, it's easier for me to just nuke this installation and start over, probably.
<mister> /join
<Name141> How do you get the min/max, close, etc back on the right?
<Beldar> samuraibsd, Probably, your choice, just be careful with adding PPA's and keep aware of what you do. ;)
<samuraibsd> Beldar: I can't say the new system for Ubuntu is one I enjoy. This is pretty much my first playthrough with PPAs and the experience has not been a good one
<Beldar> samuraibsd, I use a few but you have to be careful is all, they are not part of the ubuntu repos and not really supported here and considered unstable in general, however beneficial at times
<Beldar> samuraibsd, New system meaning?
<samuraibsd> Beldar: The last time I used Ubuntu, PPAs weren't a thing.
<TheHustle> Hi, I was just wondering, if I have multiple FTP accounts on my server, and 2 account users uploaded ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso is there a way to ghost the file so both account users would see the file but infact there is only 1 file on the server?
<samuraibsd> Beldar: I'm also not thrilled with Unity.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, depends on  which ones you use is all, can you say what you have used and what you use now and if any are the swame?
<Beldar> same*
<samuraibsd> Beldar: Please clarify. I don't understand your question.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, You state you had no problems before with ppa's so are they the same ones you use now? That statement means nothing to be honest without details.
<Zorky> Im looking for help regarding an issue i can't resolv by my self. I need to created a shared folder for user1 & user2. so they both have 777 permissions on all files saved to that folder. I have searched google. and used: chmod g+rwxs  chown root:<group both users are members of> then i created a symbolic link ln -s /filepath /filepath But when i try to save a file in the folder it gets the same permissions as the creator. not inheriting the folder permissions
<samuraibsd> Beldar: The only ones I've added recently were the gnome3 ones
<samuraibsd> Those are now gone, but it seems Gnome could not be properly removed, and reinstalling it fails as well
<Beldar> samuraibsd, It looked like you tried to directly install 3.6 after a failed purge of 3.8, not really a logical move. If the purge had worked there would be no reinstalling.
<anton02> for some reason im being taken to the grub prompt after shimx64.efi boots
<samuraibsd> Beldar: And that's why I don't really like how PPAs work. The entire thing feels convoluted and opaque
<Beldar> samuraibsd, The pastebin showed broken packages have you investigated that>
<samuraibsd> Beldar: Yes, they fail to install
<samuraibsd> I tracked a similar problem down to a bug report filed in 2010, but it was deemed fixed, and then later reopened.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, That is not an investigation of why they have failed though
<NeoID> hi there, any recommandations on web gui for kvm?
<samuraibsd> Beldar: I assume then that you have a suggestion?
<Beldar> samuraibsd, Anyway what I see is just some un-aware use of the resources available, I would be careful what you install and know its use and effect on the other parts of the OS.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, And keep a record of what you install or remember it.
<samuraibsd> Beldar: If your goal is to chastise me, well done. However, I came asking for assistance. If there are no useful suggestions to be had with regards to actually solving the problem, perhaps I should spend my time elsewhere.
<Beldar> samuraibsd, No it's not, it is to use common sense, you can project what you want onto it.
<somsip> Zorky: same response as yesterday - don't make the shared folder world-writeable. Try 775. Like it said in the link someone gave you yesterday
<samuraibsd> Beldar: Common sense is doing package management manually. This PPA business and automatic resolution of various tasks is arcane to me.
<Zorky> somsip:  i have tried that. it didn't work.
<somsip> Zorky: is the issue that you are accerssing it via a soft link?
<Zorky> im accessing the folder from a symbolic link
<Beldar> samuraibsd, It is hard to help someone who has no real definitive knowledge of what they have done, and has used a system at best is careless.
<Beldar> we don't do miracles here
<somsip> Zorky: I read that. Are the files correctly shared when you access the folder directly and not through the soft link?
<samuraibsd> Beldar: That's fine. If I'm stuck with Unity, can you at least help me to make it suck less, or am I just doomed to a reinstall and never touching a PPA again?
<Zorky> somsip:  No
<mint> trying to compile something from source, i managed to resolve most dependencies except for "checking for GTK... no          configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10.0) were not met:            No package 'gtk+-2.0' found"
<Zorky> somsip:  folder permissions: drwxrwsr-x 2 root group 4096 dec 3 10:18
<Beldar> samuraibsd, honestly you claim to use a "package management manually" but I see no evidence of that.
<samuraibsd> Beldar: I've been a Slackware user for years. I decided to give the automatic thing a try and it got away from me. I can't seem to fix it because I don't know half of what this crazy thing installed
<somsip> samuraibsd: I know it doesn't help you, but this is why !PPA gets used a lot in here. They can make a mess...
<samuraibsd> somsip: I noticed. I'll probably not use that system again should I decide to stick with Ubuntu
<hazy90> Hi everyone, I have Ubuntu 13.10  on Lenovo thinkpad E145. I can't adjust the brightness in the settings or with the keyboard. How can I fix this? thanks
<Beldar> hazy90, I see this askubuntu thread, note any grub changes need a reboot o have working. http://askubuntu.com/questions/363152/ubuntu-13-10-brightness-issue
<hazy90> I can't change the brightness like:  echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/thinkpad_screen/brightness
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Beldar> hazy90, At least with kernel adjustments.
<hazy90> I've tried the solutions on that link, but they didn't work for me
<Beldar> hazy90, You reboted to check them?
<Beldar> rebooted*
<hazy90> I've also found other solutions suggesting editing grub with other values, but none of them is working for me
<hazy90> yes
<hazy90> I have rebooted so many times :)) actually this problem is driving me crazy. my screen is too bright!
<Beldar> hazy90, And your sure you ran a update-grub when editing the /etc/default/grub I just wonder if somewhere a user error has occured is all.
<Beldar> it happens to all of us is all
<hazy90> yes I can actually do it once more and copy and paste the output here
<Beldar> hazy90, Nah, just comments is all, that link has a lot of options is all.
<hazy90> yes and sadly they don't work for me. I don't know what would be possibly wrong...
<is_null> hi all, is there a kernel package with bfq ?
<samuraibsd> Any chance going up to 13.10 will solve anything?
<samuraibsd> Eh, whatever, if it breaks the machine, it breaks the machine
<TheSarge> Where's the development channel?
<random> hello evb, does anyone know a way to change my terminal to make it act like "less -S" ? and not "tput rmam" please :)
<TheSarge> Is Edge not happening? Just cause crowdfunding failed?
<samuraibsd> TheSarge: If you ask me, it's not happening because it was a bad idea, but I'm sure others will have different opinions
<TheSarge> What about commercial investors like HTC or Motorola?
<Hexagonite> Help, I got Ubuntu up and running, only problem is that I can't scan through my printer (Epson Stylus T10). Simple Scan says I don't have a scanner connected
<DJones> TheSarge: Probably the best place to ask about Edge will be #ubuntu-touch Probably the people who know most about it and the touch operating system are in that channel
<TheSarge> It was a brilliant idea..  That model of carrying around your computer as a portable phone and tablet then docking at home for a fully capable production desktop is the future
<Beldar> Hexagonite, YOU have it plugged directly to the computer mine wont run in a usb hub?
<Hexagonite> Beldar: yes? I don't even own a usb hub
<Evan___> I need help with an error: compiz:2588): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_remove_internal: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed
<TheSarge> #ubuntu-touch
<TheSarge> Oops
<Beldar> Hexagonite, I have seen problems with combo printers/scanners I have a printer and a scanner myself.
<Hexagonite> Ubuntu recognizes it through the Printers window
<Hexagonite> does this mean I really have to install Windows back? :L
<Beldar> Hexagonite, Back, I would have dualbooted, I have W8.1 for word and ubuntu for everything else. This scanner thing may be resolvable.
<Evan___> Installing apt-get opens the MICROSOFT Wine installation for me. Please help.
<compdoc> Installing apt-get?
<Zorky> Evan___:  apt-get is installed per default in ubuntu
<Evan___> yeah but I broke it somehow
<Beldar> Evan___, would you post the out put of lsb_release -a
<Evan___> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<Beldar> thanks
<TheSarge> So the 13 million they raised for edge...  What happens to that money?
<DJones> TheSarge: It went back to the people that donated
<TheSarge> Oh
<TheSarge> I wanted that phone so bad.
<compdoc> maybe someday
<samuraibsd> I have yet to see what Ubuntu touch offers that other platforms dont
<TheSarge> Now I'll just have to try and port UT to my RAZR HD
<TheSarge> It's completely open source...
<compdoc> I just ordered a 13.3 inch tablet. It would be cool to run ubuntu on that
<Zorky> Im looking for help regarding an issue i can't resolv by my self. I need to created a shared folder for user1 & user2. so they both have 777 permissions on all files saved to that folder. I have searched google. and used: chmod g+rwxs  chown root:<group both users are members of> then i created a symbolic link ln -s /filepath /filepath But when i try to save a file in the folder it gets the same permissions as the creator. not inheriting the folder permissions
<TheSarge> And it was going to dual boot, so you could dock it at home or work or anywhere with a lapdock and have a fully functional computer.
<samuraibsd> There are other open source mobile platforms already
<TheSarge> Like what?
<geirha> Zorky: the setgid bit makes new files inherit group ownership, not the permissions.
<TheSarge> Android isn't even really open source
<Evan___> Beldar I don't understand. How to I make it red again so it beeps?
<TheSarge> Either is meego
<samuraibsd> Android is. The Google skin on top of Android isnt
<samuraibsd> But AOSP is fine
<Zorky> geirha:  So what do i do in order to make the files i save to that folder. be editable by another user part of the same group?
<geirha> Zorky: If you want the new files to be writable to the group, you either have to make sure both users set their umask to 002 or 007, or you'll have to enable acl on the filesystem, and set the default permissions you want via acl
<Beldar> Evan___, I was just making sure you were running ubuntu, not sure on the issues.
<TheSarge> There are no Android devices commercially available that are open source
<Zorky> geirha:  Do you have a link on setting the umask?
<TheSarge> Sorry sailfish now not meego
<tovarish> Zorky, man umask
<Hassen> Hello.
<samuraibsd> There are hardly any phones available anywhere that are open. The reality is that smart phones are not like PCs and will likely never have the amount of openness we enjoy on our real computers
<Beldar> compdoc, There are ubuntu images for tablets you might check #ubuntu-touch with your tablet version.
<Evan___> okay I'm going to try and re install apt-get
<compdoc> Beldar, thanks
<geirha> Zorky: Putting umask 002 in ~/.profile may suffice. It depends on how they access that directory though
<tovarish> samuraibsd, I don't agree, one day they will be open, but not tomorrow
<is_null> hi all, is there a kernel package with bfq/bfs ?
<samuraibsd> Tovarish, until the situation with drivers changes, smart phones will be severely limited in what OS they can run
<geirha> can also be set via pam I believe, which should handle more cases
<Evan___> $ sudo apt-get reinstall [sudo] password for me:  E: Invalid operation reinstall
<tovarish> samuraibsd, history has proven than things always become open (look at what computrers were and what they are)
<samuraibsd> Computers were far more open in their infancy than smart phones are now
<Evan___> Does apt-get hate me?
<Zorky> geirha:  i dont think i follow. where do i put umas 002? in a file call'd .profile or a file inside a folder callød .profile which is named what exactly??
<geirha> Zorky: the two users would put it in their ~/.profile files
<Zorky> Evan___:  to reinstall a program from apt-get type this
<tovarish> samuraibsd, it will be in the interest of companies to have open smartphone (that's their only chance to beat big companies)
<Zorky> Evan___:  sudo apt-get -reinstall install <appname>
<Evan___> I feel like I need to reuninstall Wine honestly but thanks :D
<geirha> Zorky: That file is parsed when they log in, so all child processes after that will inherit that umask
<janisozaur> hi I get "error: timeout" since yesterday (gmt+1) on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas and there is info on launchpad status. is there something wrong?
<Zorky> geirha:  i do not have a .profile
<Zorky> i know i need to create one
<Evan___> what is the apt-get package name?
 * Hassen is installing his Huwai 3G key in ubuntu
<geirha> Evan___: reinstalling wine will likely not fix anything
<Zorky> aprently i did
<Hassen> *huawei*
<samuraibsd> Tovarish, I remain unconvinced that there will be a great upset in mobile OSes any time soon, least of which will come from open source. We have to realize that the hardware itself simply isn't as accessible as it needs to be
<geirha> Zorky: files that start with a dot (.) are often hidden, e.g. in ls output
<Zorky> geirha:  i know. i found the file. it didn't apear with ls -a
<gordonjcp> samuraibsd: it's entirely accessible
<gordonjcp> samuraibsd: you can run any arbitrary OS on any phone, although it's easier with most Android devices
<tovarish> samuraibsd, you want open hardware? I was just speaking about documented (and totally documented) API for the hardware
<Evan___> E: Command line option 'r' [from -reinstall] is not known.
<geirha> Zorky: But again, this makes assumptions on how the users access the directory. If they e.g. access it via samba or ftp, that umask will have no effect
<Rory> Evan___: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<Rory> Evan___: not just -reinstall
<Zorky> geirha:  it didn't work by setting umask 002 in .profile
<Evan___> lock error
<Evan___> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<geirha> Zorky: It takes effect next time you log in
<samuraibsd> Gordonjcp, it requires much more work to do on a phone than on a PC. My point is that at the moment, the idea of buying hardware and putting whatever OS you want on it for mobile is unrealistic
<gordonjcp> samuraibsd: and yet lots of people do it
<geirha> Zorky: And opening a new terminal does not count as logging in
<Zorky> geirha:  i just rebooted and tried to create a file from user1 and trying to edit it from user2. wasent editable from user2
<samuraibsd> Each individual phone requires its own version of the ROM to work
<gordonjcp> samuraibsd: but this is not an ubuntu support question and is more suitable for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Evan___> Can I uninstall E: and save the shit?
<Zorky> Evan___:  language pls
<samuraibsd> Alright I'm done. You guys have gotten almost as rigid as the Arch IRC
<Evan___> how do I make that resource available again?
<geirha> Zorky: you logged in with user1 graphically, then edited the file?
<Zorky> geirha:  yes
<geirha> *created
<geirha> Zorky: run   umask  to see the current value of umask
<Zorky> geirha:  umask 0022 it shouldn't be that
<Zorky> in .profile it says 002
<Evan___> this shit is confusing: Display information about builtin commands.          Displays brief summaries of builtin commands.  If PATTERN is     specified, gives detailed help on all commands matching PATTERN,     otherwise the list of help topics is printed.          Options:       -d	output short description for each topic       -m	display usage in pseudo-manpage format       -s	output only a short usage synopsis for each topic matchi
<geirha> Zorky: odd, so apparently it doesn't read your ~/.profile when you log in
<geirha> Zorky: are you using lightdm?
<Zorky> geirha:  im experiencing more and more weird bugs from each upgrade in ubuntu.
<Zorky> geirha:  yes i am im using 13.10 64 bit
<Evan___> can I remake ~/.profile ?
<Evan___> I deletes it lol
<Beldar> Zorky, actual distro upgrades?
<Evan___> rm -rf ~/.profile
<geirha> Evan___: cp /etc/skel/.profile ~/
<Zorky> Beldar:  it dosent matter. there are more and more bugs in each version they put out from ubuntu. and it's all related to UNITY.
<Beldar> Zorky, That is fud.
<Evan___> nano ~/           =          empty file
<Zorky> Beldar:  ?
<Beldar> !fud | Zorky
<ubottu> Zorky: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<wheatthin> Evan___, right away I can see that you're trying to edit your home folder lol.. thus not empty
<geirha> Evan___: ~/ is a directory
<Zorky> Beldar:  so it's not allowed to say there are errors with UNITY?
<Evan___> rm: cannot remove `/home/evankizer/.config/chromium/Default': Directory not empty rm: cannot remove `/home/evankizer/.gvfs': Device or resource busy
<Beldar> Zorky, Whatever problems you have may not be what others have, yhou can't prove that statement.
<revo3> i am used to test ubuntu isos by extracting the casper folder to a partition than adding it to grub4dos menu to live boot. up until saucy this worked ok. now livebooting them i  get an error that hwdb.bin is missing in a loop
<wheatthin> Evan___, you're going to break something
<Evan___> did I break this? rm -rf /home/evankizer/.config/chromium/Default
<geirha> Zorky: Let's make sure there's no other umask commands overriding your new one:  grep umask ~/.profile ~/.bashrc
<Beldar> Zorky, YOU are welcome to get help here and anywhere with any problems you have, but generalized statements with no proof are just a waste of all out times.
<Zorky> Beldar:  this is not the first pc im experiencing the same problem on.
<wheatthin> Evan___, are you trying to reset chromium preferences or something?
<Beldar> our*
<geirha> Evan___: what did you run there? did you try to remove your homedir or something?
<Evan___> I'm trying to get rid of MICROSOFT when I go to uninstall Wine. I think I may have completed the task.
<Evan___> I tried
<geirha> Evan___: mv ~/.wine ~/.wine.old   # now you have a "fresh" wine
<wheatthin> Evan___, just uninstall wine and delete the ~/home/.wine directory
<revo3> anyone elese experiences problems livebooting isos from usb sticks with grub4dos?
<Evan___> did I do it? mv: cannot stat `/home/evankizer/.wine': No such file or directory
<Beldar> Zorky, I rarely have a problem on several machines and have running every release since 6.04, so as you see user experiences vary
<geirha> Evan___: that means it's gone, at least
<Evan___> yay
<Evan___> Now I will attempt to re install apt-get
<geirha> Evan___: «rm: cannot remove `/home/evankizer/.gvfs': Device or resource busy» this error message suggests you might have messed up an rm command
<geirha> Evan___: You might have wiped your whole homedir
<Evan___> don't worry
<Evan___> I know that are files in there
<Evan___> *there
<wheatthin> Evan___, how's that?
<Evan___> Should I restart computer?
<wheatthin> Evan___, nooo you might not get back in to gui lol
<Evan___> silly
<Evan___> this is gui
<wheatthin> yes, in memory
<Zorky> Beldar:  im not the only one with these issues. 8 out of 10 showed problems starting lightdm. and just freezing on startup. around the same shows errors right after install. and now 13.10 shows a third login option that says light display manager..
<Evan___> No
<Evan___> This is gui
<wheatthin> k.. reboot, then find out for yourself. lol
<Evan___> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntuforums
<Zorky> geirha:  grep only showed info from .profile
<Beldar> Zorky, "8 out of 10"?
<Zorky> 8 out  of 10 pc's i recently installed ubuntu on. showed this behaiviour or close to it
<Beldar> Zorky, show me the empirical proof of this.
<Beldar> I don;t believe you, and I have to wonder your user level to be honest, this conversation is a waste of time.
<Zorky> Beldar:  yes it is. aparently you are to arrogant to accept UNITY is flawed
<Zorky> but im guessing this channel is of no use to get help from. i'll resort to contacting canonical directly for support regarding my issues now
<samuraibsd> Beldar is getting all the ruffled feathers tonight
<compdoc> he hurt my feelings
<wheatthin> lol of course unity is flawed in some ways. That's why we have a choice. I dunno some people just can't accept stuff for what they are.
<wheatthin> it'll get better tho, I have faith
<Beldar> statements that have a questionable statistical probability though should be questioned, without the variables included
<samuraibsd> Unity, so far has been a less than stellar experience for me. I tried to replace it with Gnome, but beldar saw how that turned out for me
<wheatthin> samuraibsd, that just means you didn't go about it the right way.
<samuraibsd> It worked fine until I tried to update.
<Rory> samuraibsd: There's a version of Ubuntu that comes with Gnome 3 already installed and configured https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<wheatthin> samuraibsd, again, you went through the update process wrong. Intead of updating the packages, you updated the release and broke certain stuff.
<samuraibsd> I know that now but I can't easily install it so I'm trying to salvage what I can
<samuraibsd> I didn't update the release. I'm still on 13.04
<samuraibsd> Well, going to 13.10. If its broken already, might as well see how broken we can get it
<wheatthin> brb bathroom time 0.o
<Beldar> !tmi
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<Beldar> lol
<samuraibsd> So how likely is an in place upgrade to 13.10 to wreck my system?
<eyfour> Hi, everyone. Should I report bugs when testing the 14.04 daily images? Or should I wait until 14.04 is in alpha/beta? Thanks.
<DJones> eyfour: Probably worth reporting bugs as soon as you can, I'd suggest joining #ubuntu+1 and asking there & maybe giving out some info on the bugs you've found, people their may know if they've been reported & if fixes are on the way
<eyfour> DJones: I'll do that, thank you.
<Nytram> Hi. I've been asking on #ubuntustudio for a couple of days, but it's rather quiet there. Does anyone here know whether or not I'll cause any issues by installing kde on ubuntustudio in place of xfce?
<random> Nytram, have you considered trying it in a virtual machine ?
<Nytram> Not really, I have 3tb of drive space so not worried about space and I don't mind doing a clean install. I was more concerned whether some of studio needs xfce for some reason.
<Nytram> I'll just do it and see what happens. Thanks for responding.
<random> Nytram, good luck
<samuraibsd> Is there a wag to get rid of the glass panes over icons in unity?
<feveth> Is Mir any easier to configure than X?
<kongthap> I believe I haven't installed or updated anything but my folder icons and some other icons are weird https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61719196/56-12/001.png
<kongthap> please guide what to do???
<Guest81757> Hi..does anyone can help me about  youtube-dl updating..?
<Guest81757> its failed by update manager...??
<wheatthin> kongthap, that's normal if it doesn't recognize a file extension, it won't know what kind of icon to get
<wheatthin> Guest81757, I'd suggest going into console and typing sudo apt-get -f
<Evan___> need help making desktop shortcut for ubuntu
<wheatthin> lol delete home did ya?
<Evan___> $ sudo apt-get install -–no-install-recommends gnome-panel E: Command line option '�' [from -–no-install-recommends] is not known.
<feveth> Guest81757: Or, sudo apt-get ugrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Packages that are not verified do not install through Update Manager and must be installed through the terminal.
<Evan___> want some terminals
<Evan___> http://i.imgur.com/lXcUJpC.png
<Evan___> ?
<Layke>  Neeed to open some icals... anyone know any packages I can install to open some?
<kongthap> wheatthin, they are not files, they are folders...
<Evan___> how do i delete all the icals from my computer
<wheatthin> kongthap, annnnd?
<wheatthin> so change your theme.
<Guest81757> feveth thanks its done
<kongthap> wheatthin, i didn't change any themes before, i just changed wallpaper, and it was fine before, just last night i just become weird
<Evan___> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Evan___> error
<Evan___> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wheatthin> so close either the package manager, or update manager
<Evan___> goal: make terminal desktop shortcut of terminal
<wheatthin> Evan___, why not just add it to launcher?
<Evan___> no
<Evan___> I like big folders
<wheatthin> Evan___, a shortcut is not a folder.
<Evan___> good
<GreekFreak> hi all.
 * wheatthin ignores evan.
<Evan___> $ sudo apt-get install -–no-install-recommends gnome-panel E: Command line option '�' [from -–no-install-recommends] is not known.
<wheatthin> Evan___, I'd read the man pages for apt-get before I tried random options.
<random> i didn't gave any options wheatthin
<Evan___> I was just trying to install skype
<GreekFreak> I was upgrading my server to 13.10 via ssh without screen (lesson learnt :/ ). Needless to say my ssh timed out. Google says that I just need to ssh back in and run do-release-upgrade and it will resume the upgrade, but all it says is "no new release avalable". It got stuck on the confirmation of whether or not I want to update my configuration file. Any advice?
<Evan___> with deb
<revo3> I'm trying to live-boot saucy from hdd using grub  and during it gets stuck in a loop with "test-builtin error reading /lib/udev/hwdb.bin"  what to do to it to make it work?
<wheatthin> random, was that you're suggestion for evan?
<wheatthin> obviously it wasn't correct.
<Beldar> revo3, Booting the iso on a HD with grub?
<random> no, it's because you told "random options". nevermind
<Evan___> idk apt-get is super broke
<Evan___> on my system
<revo3> yep I use a windows machine and i copy the casper folder from the iso and the I add the necessary kernel and initrd to grub ...
<revo3> it worked for 12.04 but not for 13 anymore
<Beldar> revo3, No dvd/usb?
<Beldar> usb flash
<revo3> i dont have a dvd drive and I tried with usb using grub4dos but i get the same loop
<Evan___> Should I do a auto update?
<Evan___> *Should I do an auto update?
<wheatthin> revo3, use dd or a similar plugin, to copy the iso info to usb
<wheatthin> program*
<Evan___> apt-get doesn't work
<revo3> iso info care to elaborate what is that?
<Beldar> revo3, You don't have to use grub4dos there are handfuls of usb flash loaders
<Evan___> lock
<revo3> i use grub4 dos to load winpe3, and a host of other firmware flasher based on isos
<wheatthin> iso info, information contained on the iso.. all the data that's within the image.
<k1l_> Evan___: run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade" and show that all in a pastebin
<Evan___> $ sudo apt-get update E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (21: Is a directory) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Beldar> revo3, that is winodws not linux.
<k1l_> !paste | Evan___
<ubottu> Evan___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<revo3> Beldar, why this procedure worked withe every ubuntu version until 12.04 including but broke on 13 ?
<wheatthin> Evan___, close all package and update managers before trying to update through console
<ObrienDave> Evan___, that's an error if you have like, synaptic open at the same time
<revo3> clearly the scripts are broken
<Beldar> revo3, No idea it is a hackneyed way to be honest.
<Evan___> my windows just tweaked out
<wheatthin> revo3, windows still has DD.. I'd use it.
<Evan___> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (21: Is a directory) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ObrienDave> Evan___, that's an error if you have like, synaptic open at the same time
<wheatthin> Evan___, posting over and over doesn't get you help any faster.
<Evan___> I know
<wheatthin> then don't.
<Evan___> I'm getting that shit to a pastebin to kill the internet for you
<Evan___> *stuff
<Evan___> *
<FloodBot1> Evan___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<revo3> wheatthin, simply copying the casper folder to any partition was enough for grub4dos as it properly boot it.. ubuntu screwed up or maybe upstream debian did it
<Evan___> I'm using patebun
<Evan___> *pastebin
<Evan___> pastebin.com
<Brandano> Evan___: A bot just told you not to use enter as punctuation, though
<wheatthin> either way, it doesn't work now, so use dd and stop complaining
<Evan___> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=mihC07Vq
<Evan___> INTERNET
<revo3> why should I use DD? I don't understand
<Brandano> if you type too many messages in a too short time the bots tend to take notice of it
<wheatthin> to image your iso to the usb so it can be booted like a dvd
<Evan___> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<OerHeks> Evan___,  do you have softwarecenter and terminal opened together? close one of them and try again
<Evan___> lol
<wheatthin> OerHeks, we've told her, but she doesn't listen.
<Beldar> revo3, dd is one way way and apparently wheatthin's only use, however there are handfulls of usb flash loaders.
<Evan___> lol
<SwedeMike> I use unetbootin when I want to make a working usb stick?
<wheatthin> Beldar, It's not my only use, it's my no bs recommendation.
<k1l_> SwedeMike: the .iso images are hybrid images and can be put with dd onto a usb, too
<Evan___> http://pastebin.com/QNJt7dS7
<revo3> its stupid to use a 16gb stick that I multiboot 10 distro only for ubuntu13 because it has broken the livescript
<Beldar> wheatthin, Heh, but there are other ways rather than snipping at the user.
<ObrienDave> ok, Evan___ is now on her own
<Beldar> wheatthin, And at the least telling them how.
<wheatthin> Beldar, when they flatly refuse to do it, and all those other programs are derived basically from dd, so either way.
<Brandano> Evan___: try /quit
<Evan___> http://pastebin.com/6zeBYgh4
<Beldar> wheatthin, lol your an idiot.
<revo3> where can I go to submit bugrequest for this situation?
<wheatthin> Beldar, I'm not supposed to hold their hands. I'm supposed to guide them to the right answer and let them try to figure something out. They can't just stare at the app and be like, uhh what not now? they won't learn.
<Evan___> *you're
<SwedeMike> k1l_: well, it's easier to use unetbootin on a windows machine than it is to use dd.
<Evan___> how to kill 1 root      20   0  3532 1976 1288 S    0  0.0   0:00.54 init
<Evan___> $ kill -9 init bash: kill: init: arguments must be process or job IDs
<lesshaste> can't believe no one plays checkers/draughts! :)
<Evan___> sudo kill -9 init ERROR: garbage process ID "init". Usage:   kill pid ...              Send SIGTERM to every process listed.   kill signal pid ...       Send a signal to every process listed.   kill -s signal pid ...    Send a signal to every process listed.   kill -l                   List all signal names.   kill -L                   List all signal names in a nice table.   kill -l signal            Convert between signal numbers a
<wheatthin> I can see evan getting temporarily banned.
<Beldar> revo3, for grub4dos and using a HD no where.
<k1l_> Evan___: how often should we tell you to use a pastebin, again?
<ObrienDave> i can see Evan___ being permanentlt banned
<Evan___> Goal: Make ubuntu terminal shortcut on desktop
<Beldar> should have been long ago
<ObrienDave> *permanently
<k1l_> Evan___: didnt you have a apt-get problem?
<kongthap> I believe I haven't installed or updated anything but my folder icons and some other icons look so weird now https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61719196/56-12/001.png
<ObrienDave> that was because she was using terminal while having synaptic/software center open at the same time
<ObrienDave> doesn't work too well
<wheatthin> we told her that tho, to close them.. multiple times
<ObrienDave> yes, i know.
<Beldar> kongthap, looks pretty normal from here, have you changed the theme per-chance
<wheatthin> that's what I asked, Beldar, but he said he only changed the "desktop"
<kongthap> Beldar, the icons are not unknown file type they are folder icon
<wheatthin> some themes don't have folder icons.
<kongthap> Beldar, wheatthin,  should i try to change theme??? i meant, i didn't touch anything about changing theme before
<Beldar> kongthap, ah the desktop icons.
<kongthap> Beldar, what did you meant???
<leszek> hi what is the live boot option to get the /cow directory on the live system ?
<wheatthin> lol /cow directory?
<Beldar> kongthap, files on the desktop, and I see in dropbox
<ObrienDave> kongthap, different themes have different icons for everything. yours apparently changed the desktop icons. try a different theme
<wheatthin> as I suggested. hmm
<kongthap> wheatthin, what you saw in the dropbox folder they are all folders not files
<wheatthin> kongthap, ^^^
<kongthap> wheatthin, also the icons on the desktop they are sym links folder icons
<kongthap> ObrienDave, i will try to change to other themes
<Evan___> $ sudo apt-get install -–no-install-recommends gnome-panel [sudo] password for evankizer:  E: Command line option '�' [from -–no-install-recommends] is not known.
<Evan___> How can I get this junk to work?
<wheatthin> by using the commands right, obviously Evan___
<ObrienDave> and LISTENING to what people are telling you
<kongthap> unity is theme or desktop environment???
<Evan___> I'm trying to fix apt-get on my computer.
<wheatthin> desktop environment like gnome
<Evan___> I'm trying to reinstall apt-get on my computer.
<OerHeks> unity is a layer on top of gnome3
<wheatthin> Evan___, no you aren't.
<wheatthin> and there's no need.
<Evan___> Yeah I was
<k1l_> kongthap: unity is a sehll for gnome3-base like gnome-shell is too
<k1l_> *shell
<kongthap> k1l_, i didn't do anything about shell but why icons inside firefox are changed too???
<Evan___> sudo aptitude reinstall packagename sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Evan___> $ sudo aptitude reinstall packagename sudo: aptitude: command not found
<wheatthin> aptitude isn't installed.
<ObrienDave> Evan___, aptitude is NOT apt-get
<Evan___> well I'll go try to find a deb i guess
<k1l_> Evan___: if you put just random commands into you terminal that wont help
<ObrienDave> Evan___, sudo apt-get update
<ObrienDave> what do you get?
<Evan___> The skype deb is missing from my computer now.
<Evan___> I don't get it
 * ObrienDave gives up on Evan___ 
<Evan___> I wonder if Wine is gone yet.
<Evan___> apt-get get-deb-file aptitude E: Invalid operation get-deb-file
<Evan___> $ apt-get get-deb-file aptitude E: Invalid operation get-deb-file
<ObrienDave> thank you, k1l_
<mika__> I have 12.04 LTS and now if i select from efi bios i can choose what OS i start (win7 or ubuntu), but when i try to select windows 7 (loader) from grub it says: invalid arch independt elf magic, no such device... Both OS still works, but without grub selection.
<Layke> What's the correct way to update PATH vars? Do I just update ~/.pam_environment ?
<wheatthin> Layke, you can do it a few ways, but preferably in ~/.profile
<Layke> wheatthin, I thought ~/.profile, but it says not recommended any more?
<Layke> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<mika__> correction, linux works from grub also.
<zie0150> dnup_1092, I hope you found the solution of the kernel problem
<ksinkar> what kind of users are listed on the unity login screen?
<wheatthin> I see.. well then I guess so.
<ksinkar> e.g. we cannot see the postgres user on the login screen
<ice9> what is the Virtuoso-t in the KDE?
<wheatthin> ice9, wouldn't it be easier to google than answer?
<wheatthin> that*
<zie0150> amit_, have you changed your username
<kn0thing> Hey guys, is there any particular reason why ubuntu 13.10's mdadm is not creating /dev/md/XX but breaking if it's not there?
<elichai2> after i updated my ubuntu to 13.04 my OS not exactly loading
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: which version did you upgrade from?
<amit_> zie0150, yes
<elichai2> ActionParsnip: ammm i think 12.10
<elichai2> so i tried this:
<elichai2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<elichai2> (update failure)
<remoteCTRL> hi all :)
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: what happens when you try to boot?
<elichai2> and when i try the commnand 'apt-get update' in the livecd after i mount my partition i get on every repo 'failed to fetch'
<ice9> wheatthin, if I found the answer I wouldn't ask here!
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: what happens when you try to boot?
<elichai2> ActionParsnip: this is the thing, at the start i couldn't even boot but after i tried a lot of things my OS is booting but i've got a lot of problems(i.e i can't connect to wifi\ethernet)
<wheatthin> http://www.spinics.net/linux/fedora/fedora-kde/msg09058.html   ice9
<elichai2> so i dont remember which error i had
<wheatthin> thus by google result.
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: do you just get a black screen then nothing?
<elichai2> i think so
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: can you attempt a boot so you know what is happening
<elichai2> ActionParsnip: i know that for now it's does booting by i got a lot of problems
<elichai2> i.e: can't connect to any wifi/network
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: what video chip do you use?
<mika__> i just need to add something to grub, because linux is working and without grub windows is working. hmm
<elichai2> ActionParsnip: you know what, i will just boot right now
<wheatthin> mika__, are you on a UEFI system?
<wheatthin> mika__, I think you just have to run sudo update-grub. it should recognize windows boot
<mika__> wheatthin, i have P8P67 motherboard where i can select legacy or that other option
<elichai2> ActionParsnip: *i ment i tried to install 13.10
<mika__> wheatthin, i tried that already also after that grub-efi
<HardWareGuy> Video Card Question:  I have an 8800GT and 7770, can I run AMD and nVidia cards at the same time like I can on windows? I use the 7770 for GPGPU.
<wheatthin> HardWareGuy, should be able to.
<bits_> hello
<elichai2> ActionParsnip: lol i just fixed the wifi problem, i will upgrade all the packages and see if all getting fixed
<elichai2> one last thing
<elichai2> what to do if i edited the "/var/lib/dpkg/status" file and deleted a lot of things?
<elichai2> ActionParsnip: ?
<wheatthin> mika__, have you tried 'boot-repair' option?
<mika__> wheatthin, nope not yet, i will now. so i have to install boot-repair to live?
<wheatthin> no, it should have it.
<arvut> why can't ubuntu 13.10 64bit run skype properly?
<mika__> wheatthin, OK lets see :) booting...
<ActionPa1snip> arvut: works ok here
<arvut> ActionPa1snip: its fixed now?
<k1l_> !rootirc | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<arvut> k1l_: screw that. you can rootkit me all you want
<ActionPa1snip> arvut: depends on the system. Skype has always just worked here
<arvut> its a vbox with a temporary livesession
<elichai2> ActionPa1snip: got any idea how to reset the "/var/lib/dpkg/status" file?(i deleted alf of it)
<ActionPa1snip> elichai2: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<k1l_> arvut: you are not supposed to be root in ubuntu. that can cause problems
<wheatthin> arvut, the thing you aren't getting, is even if it's temporary, it's still not recommended. Pivoting can happen, even temporarily
<ActionPa1snip> elichai2: or, just run the comamnds in the script line by line, same difference
<arvut> ActionPa1snip: a quick google on skype and ubuntu 13.10 keywords comes up with loads of issues. I've not tried it myself but a friend of mine who just installed linux (and he choose ubuntu.. *sigh*). He encountered segfaults when answering or making a call tho. and there were documented bugs with the sound being lagged and so on.
<ActionPa1snip> arvut: oh definately, but here on my system it works.
<arvut> k1l_: I'm not in ubuntu. so get it over with, im aware.
<Overlordz> skype was working fine for me when i was in 13.10
<arvut> wheatthin: and I'm aware =)
<arvut> cloaked and tripple NAT'ed
<k1l_> arvut: ok. then good luck with that attitude.
<Overlordz> tell him to install skype from the ubuntu repository and not from the skype website
<arvut> Overlordz: he did both, none worked
<ActionPa1snip> arvut: could try another distro, see if it is the same (not debian based)
<arvut> k1l_: if you want a temporary rootshell in my gentoo admincd environment then simply say so, I'm not here to bitch about root@irc or such nonsense. I'm here to help out a friend with his ubuntu issues as I have more experience with ubuntu than he does even tho I rarely use it these days.
<ActionPa1snip> arvut: is it the same when logged in as a fresh Ubuntu user on the same system?
<Overlordz> arvut, guessing he's tried the setting PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=30 deal?
<arvut> ActionPa1snip: seems to be a 13.04 / 13.10 issue. So if I can find a solution to fix it for him without having to say he has to reinstall or migrate to other distro (took me 1½ year to convince him to run linux anyway).
<arvut> then that would be sweet.
<ActionPa1snip> arvut: try making a new ubuntu user, log in as it then run skype, is it better?
<arvut> if not, then sure, other distro is already suggested, first thought was to downgrade to last LTS tho
<grahamsavage> is there anyway to name and disable/enable a particular crontask programatically?
<arvut> ActionPa1snip: are you just brainstorming or do you think that would actually solve the issue? I'll give it a try in a bit. got a vbox running ubuntu 13.10 that is installing now
<ActionPa1snip> arvut: I'd go the LTS path, you can then upgrade directly to Trusy in April next year as it is LTS to LTS upgrade
<arvut> yeah
<somsip> grahamsavage: you can pipe it through sed in bash
<ActionPa1snip> arvut: the new user path is called 'investigating the issue'
<MasterOfDisaster> grahamsavage: edit your crontab?
<arvut> that is what I thought, sweet deal
<jrib> grahamsavage: use /etc/cron.* and a file (meant for package use).  But why?
<MasterOfDisaster> grahamsavage: it's in /var/spool/cron/ IIRC
<ActionPa1snip> arvut: you can see if the settings stored in the current user are causing the problem, if the new user is OK then you know the OS is good but the user settings are at fault
<grahamsavage> jrib: we have about 14 tasks that make sure everything works, and then kills and  restarts stuff if it doesn't
<grahamsavage> jrib: but when we are doing a deployment, i don't want everything starting up after we have shut it down
<arvut> ActionPa1snip: I see how you're thinking now. I'll have to teach him how useradd works then
<somsip> grahamsavage: crontab -l | sed "{some clever sed command}" | crontab -
<ActionPa1snip> arvut: or SSH over and do it for him / her :)
<arvut> btw, is there a better alternative to "screen -xRR" if both parts of a ssh connection (the host and client) wants to see all input/ouput in the ssh session?
<somsip> grahamsavage: I wrap groups of cronjobs in #START and #END and delete them using  sed "/^$CRONTAB_START/,/^$CRONTAB_END/d"
<arvut> ActionPa1snip: thats what we do, but we set up a screen -xRR so he can actually learn something and so that I can watch him try different things and tell him what he did wrong
<ActionPa1snip> arvut: awesome, like the approach
<joelio> am I missing something with the ca-certificates package in precise. It's still at 20111211, whereas raring/saucy are at 20130119. There have been recovations, so trying to understand why it's not been updated, if there's something that happens outside of the dpkg system (!?) or it's a fault
<arvut> ActionPa1snip: yeah, screen is sweet.
<grahamsavage> somsip: good tip .. thanks :)
<ActionPa1snip> joelio: I suggest you report a bug
<joelio> ActionPa1snip: will do
<anmup> admin
<anmup> i need help
<igorgarciaruiz> good morning guys
<somsip> grahamsavage: FWIW http://paste.ubuntu.com/6514145/
<niger> do you read me?
<niger> hello
<niger> someone can read me?
<philinux> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mika__> wheatthin: It is working now :)
<wheatthin> mika__, congrats :)
<jin_> hi guys, how can i run a specific daemon as a non-root user on boot?
<ActionPa1snip> jin_: yes, this happens all the time
<niger> ok i was worry that my xchat didn't function
<philinux> niger;~ looks like it worky fine
<philinux> jin_;~ put it in the startup apps open dash type startup
<jin_> philinux: i don't have gui access.
<niger> how can i monitor my hard disk? It does some stranges sounds
<jin_> i read that i can create a conf file in /etc/init, but i'm not sure on what to include
<ObrienDave> niger, what kind of strange sounds?
<philinux> jin_;~ http://askubuntu.com/questions/178567/how-to-add-a-program-as-startup-application-from-terminal
<minstrell> hello everyone, I asked freenode guys about this but they referred me here for it seems related to irc clients on ubuntu.
<niger> sometimes it does a little sounds like a "tin"
<raghu> hello
<minstrell> I cannot start URLs for irc channels (irc://chat.freenode.net/##mychannel)
<minstrell> it used to work but after reinstall it doesnt
<philinux> niger;~ open dash type disk and check it with Disks - click the gear top right and choose smart  data
<raghu> Please tell if any body know when is ubuntu going to be launched on phones(not nexus 5...I mean common phones)?
<DJones> !touch | raghu Best place to ask will be in this link,
<ubottu> raghu Best place to ask will be in this link,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<niger> Do i open BIOS?
<DJones> raghu: But I've not heard anything, not even rumours
<philinux> niger;~ no dash top left big button on left launcher
<raghu> yeah djones ...
<raghu> may be they are keeping its profile low...
<k1l_> raghu: best is to ask the phone specialists in #ubuntu-touch
<niger> ok i found it and now?
<raghu> yeah...Thanks k1l_...
<niger> ok ok i do it, It says that disk is in good condition
<niger> but there are some parameters N/D
<osubuntu> hi
<osubuntu> i hav samsung laptop
<osubuntu> and x server wont use my radeon card
<philinux> niger;~ if it says passed thats good. Are you sure its the disk and not the fan making noise?
<osubuntu> fglrx or official website download wont help
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: what exact GPU do you have?
<osubuntu> its weird
<osubuntu> because
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: what exact GPU do you have?
<osubuntu> i have both VGA compatible controller
<osubuntu> and Display controller
<osubuntu> and they are differenct
<FloodBot1> osubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: that's normal, what ATI GPU do you have?
<osubuntu> nee!
<niger> yes i'm sure because it's the typical sund of ah HD that starts to broken
<osubuntu> 01:00.0 Display controller [0380]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Mars [Radeon HD 8670A/8750M] [1002:6600]
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: or does the system have a make and model?
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: ok and what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<osubuntu> dmesg doesnt mention my 2nd graphics
<osubuntu> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<philinux> niger;~ if disks says it's ok then just keep an eye on it and backup any data
<osubuntu> it refers to raring
<niger> ok thank you
<hddyad> hi i wan install ubuntu 13.10 server use text mode instaler
<CatKiller> Disks who are wearing out don't make particular "breaking soon" sounds
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: I know, ive been using Ubuntu a long time and I am an Ubuntu member
<osubuntu> (i asked ubuntuforums and askubuntu which led me to bump)
<CatKiller> otherwise we'd all have a way to tell when they are about to fail
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: does your CPU have an inbuilt GPU (sandy/ivybridge)?
<hddyad> and not want show GUI installer
<osubuntu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)
<CatKiller> If the drive has many reallocated sectors that's an indication
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: is this a laptop?
<osubuntu> yeah
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: doe sit have a make and model?
<osubuntu> it looked like hybrid but switcheroo absent even the modset=1 and update-grub
<osubuntu> i googled billion times which led me to nothing
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: doesnt answer my questiojn
<osubuntu> model?
<osubuntu> make and model?
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: yes
<osubuntu> GNU Make 3.81
<osubuntu> and
<osubuntu> NT370R5E samsung laptop
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: no, of the system, is it a Todshiba? An ASUS?
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: better :)
<hddyad> how can boot cd ubuntu installer with text installer?
<osubuntu> bddyad, use the grub menu
<osubuntu> It makes me annoying since the integrated one only works and my game is slow and boinc doesnt work
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics   may help. Hybrid graphics are to avoided imho
<osubuntu> it didnt help
<osubuntu> the driver said no supported adapters detected and DKMS module compile failure
<osubuntu> amdcccle and aticonfig also said such like that even if lspci says i have radeon card
<osubuntu> i hope there is nothing wrong with my bios which have few settings
<ActionPa1snip> osubuntu: considering Raring is EOL mid January next year (giving 30 days support) have you considered upgrading to Saucy which will then allow you to upgrade to Trusty in April which is LTS?
<jin_> philinux: thanks, i ended up using crontab's @reboot option
<osubuntu> Then ill consider upgrading saucy which might solve the problem that is not solved by bleeding edge packages....
<osubuntu> (Ill delete bleeding edges from sources when do-release-upgrade)
<jpentland> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bow_> hi everybody. I'm new to linux. I got a question. what is the difference between shell script and bash script? aren't they the same thing?
<zomGreg-m> All bash scripts are shell scripts. Not all shell scripts are bash scripts.
<hitsujiTMO> bow_: shell script can refer to any generic shell script. bash is a specific shell
<bow_> can the msdos batch file in windows be classified as shell script too then?
<theadmin> bow_: Yes, naturally
<denis__> now i am using XChat
<zomGreg-m> Is dos a shell?
<theadmin> bow_: Except the Windows command line isn't usually referred to as a "shell", but
<theadmin> bow_: The concept is identical regardless
<bow_> hmm. interesting. so in my linux(lubuntu), bash is a shell app, then can an OS use more than one shell app?
<theadmin> bow_: Yes, there's a *huge* variety of shells for GNU/Linux, including Bash (the default in Ubuntu), sh, zsh, fish, ksh, csh, uh...
<theadmin> bow_: There's probably others I don't know of
<bow_> how do I know what my linux use in default?
<theadmin> bow_: echo $0
<eg0x> or look at /etc/passwd
<theadmin> Or that.
<bow_> well it contains a huge list of .... env vars??
<bow_> but echo $0 says /bin/bash
<bow_> thx for the info
<Pricey> theadmin: Except for when dash is hte default? ;-)
<hggdh> bow_: the default shell is, usually, the one at /bin/sh, and it is usually a soft link.
<theadmin> Pricey: bash is the default login shell for new users in Ubuntu, and even root, no?
<theadmin> Pricey: Looking at pretty much the default passwd tells me that
<denis__> xchat
<Pricey> theadmin: I'm pretty sure /bin/sh links to dash... so although yes passwd might say bash, if you're not careful then certain scripts will be run in dash.
<theadmin> Pricey: Well, when scripts have #!/bin/sh as their shebang, they expect a sh-compatible shell
<theadmin> Pricey: Which dash is. So it's all good.
<Pricey> theadmin: But it definitely isn't bash ;-)
<theadmin> Pricey: Well, yes. Having /bin/sh link to bash would be madness as they are not compatible,
<theadmin> s/\,$/./
<Pricey> theadmin: My point is that you say the "default in Ubuntu" is bash. It isn't. It's the default for user login shells but the default system shell, under which many scripts are run is dash.
<hggdh> theadmin: sort of. All system scripts should be free of bashisms.
<theadmin> Pricey: I'm not strictly sure what a "system shell" is, how is that defined?
<Pricey> theadmin: "/bin/sh". https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<Pricey> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<theadmin> Pricey: Ah, okay, well then. My bad.
<hydra7> can we create a partition for windows from gparted?
<hydra7> in ubuntu
<[Gentoo]> yes
<bow_> hmm so when I execute script in a non-desktop mode, dash will run instead of bash?
<[Gentoo]> hydra7: just format it as ntfs
<theadmin> hydra7: Sure, why not, just make an NTFS partition (make sure you have ntfsprogs installed)
<[Gentoo]> theadmin: hi
<theadmin> bow_: Whatever is specified on the first line of the script will be used. e.g. if the first line is #!/bin/bash, it will use bash, if it's #!/bin/sh it will use dash.
<osubuntu> do-release-upgrade seems to upgrade the ubuntu
<theadmin> osubuntu: That is correct.
<hydra7> another question theadmin why the i see different disk sizes in Windows when compared to Ubuntu?
<[Gentoo]> hydra7: how do you mean
<[Gentoo]> are you reading it generally like 21GB
<osubuntu> apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt seem to upgrade the cersion since it is for debian but ubuntu
<bow_> ok, that clears things up. thanks @theadmin
<theadmin> hydra7: Sizes? Uh. Not sure what you mean, but that might be due to a different inerpretation of sizes, Nautilus seems to assume that 1KB = 1000B, so stuff appears larger than it really is :/
<osubuntu> It is not cersion but distro version
<osubuntu> 1kb is 1024b :/
<DJones> !dist-upgrade | osubuntu
<ubottu> osubuntu: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<[Gentoo]> osubuntu: some things take different units
<osubuntu> Of course i know :p
<hydra7> like 99.99gb in windows and 107 in ubuntu theadmin
<[Gentoo]> i think most file managers let you choose
<Nach0z> anyone know where the default files that phpize uses are on ubuntu?
<philinux> osubuntu;~ update-manager -d is what I use
<Nach0z> the ones it copies/modifies for the configure script?
<Pricey> !no dash is <reply>/bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using  BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash | See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pricey
<Pricey> theadmin: Sarcasm: I don't possibly see how this could be confusing⸮ ;-)
<osubuntu> theadmin, you can change nautilus configuration in preference window
<k1l_> osubuntu: ubuntu uses the update-manager (or do-release-upgrade) for release upgrades and not dist-upgrade and manually changing the sources.list like debian
<osubuntu> To change calculation or you can compile the nautilus
<theadmin> osubuntu: Ah, nice.
<theadmin> osubuntu: I can't find that setting, but oh well
<k1l_> philinux: -d is just for development releases.
<osubuntu> You are allowed to modify source of nautilus only if you know what you're doing and do not break dependencies
<browndawg> Hey. I'm dual booting with Windows 8 and don't have a dedicated swap partition (running a swap file). I installed uswsusp and tried using s2disk to hibernate the system. Everything goes normally and the system powers off after saying it's dumped everything to disk, but it doesn't resume. When I power the system back on, it boots as if I'd shut it down, completely ignoring the swapfile it's supposed to be restoring from. Any ideas?
<theadmin> osubuntu: That is obvious, it is FOSS
<[Gentoo]> browndawg: hibernation is bad
<osubuntu> browndawg, are you installed it by wubi
<osubuntu> Are > did
<osubuntu> Wubi doesnt support hibernation
<browndawg> Any idea how to get hibernation to work properly? I even tried increasing the size of the swapfile to 2x my RAM. Still doesn't work.
<osubuntu> File swap is unstable
<Nach0z> wubi almost doesn't support wubi >__>
<[Gentoo]> hibernation is unstable
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: how so?
<osubuntu> ActionParsnip, Im going to sleep soon
<cfhowlett> browndawg, wubi is dying/dead. look into dual booting or virtualization of your secondary OS.  Virtualbox works quite well in most cases
<osubuntu> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: the partition used for swap is seen as a file in Linux, everything is a file, so there is no difference between using a file and a partition as they are the same thing, a file
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: so there is literally zero difference
<ObrienDave> browndawg, i used this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/enable-hibernation-ubuntu-13-10/
<osubuntu> But
<browndawg> cfhowlett, osubuntu: No! It's on a separate partition.
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: so how is it unstable
<osubuntu> Okay
<browndawg> and pretty sure the newer kernels have decent support
<osubuntu> Yeah partition is just /dev/sdan
<browndawg> for hibernation
<osubuntu> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: what makes it unstable exactly?
<yellabs-r2> is there an program that can convert a text file with e-mail to vcard ?
<osubuntu> There might be holes or size problem
<[Gentoo]> maybe he imagines a partition to be more "solid"
<osubuntu> If not just ignore that
<browndawg> ObrienDave: pm-hibernate doesn't work. I googled around and it says a lot of pmutil versions aren't great with swapfiles.
<ObrienDave> k
<osubuntu> then did u check dmesg or other stuff
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: please dont spread FUD, or people in the know will call you on it and you'll look foolish
<browndawg> Which is why I installed uswsusp in the first place
<osubuntu> Fud? What is it
<ActionParsnip> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<osubuntu> I see
<osubuntu> Thx
<ActionParsnip> yellabs-r2: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1600354.html
<ActionParsnip> yellabs-r2: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man3/Text::vCard.3pm.html
<osubuntu> At least hibernation doesnt work woth wubi
<osubuntu> Woth>with
<browndawg> I told you, I'm not using wubi.
<osubuntu> Good did you check dmesg
<yellabs-r2> thanks , i will read it first ...
<osubuntu> or pm related stuff
<ActionParsnip> yellabs-r2: http://sourceforge.net/projects/vcf2csv/    is teh other way around, maybe there is an opposite of that, maybe the develpoer has made it
<osubuntu> What was the latest distro again?
<philinux> k1l_;~ I though he said he wanted to upgrade saucy -  to trusty i thought
<osubuntu> Saucy?
<osubuntu> 13.10?
<cfhowlett> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: thats the release name, the distro is still ubuntu
<browndawg> look at what the boot log says
<osubuntu> I mean last distro version codename
<browndawg> swapon: /swapfile: software suspend data detected. Rewriting the swap signature.
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: saucy is the latest stable ubuntu release, Trusty is in development and wil be 14.04 released in April next year
<browndawg> It detects suspend data but can't resume from it?
<osubuntu> Any other things related with hibernation?
<eden> anyone knows how can i get the clocks in gnome 3?
<eden> http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/window-selection-3.10.png
<osubuntu> dmesg | grep "swap|suspend"
<ActionParsnip> oscailt: that needs egrep, grep won't process the quotes
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ or grep -E
<barlefante> hello I have a problem setting resolution on my Intel Extreme Graphics, on xubuntu. Need help saving config. permanantly
<barlefante> any ideas=
<barlefante> I was on xubuntu channel and was told to come here
<ActionParsnip> philinux: egrep is an alias for that ;)
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ always more than one way lol.
<ActionParsnip> philinux: absolutely :)
<ActionParsnip> philinux: oh, apparently running 'which egrep' yields /bin/egrep
<ActionParsnip> philinux: strange
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: It's not an alias, but a program of equivalent functionality.
<barlefante> ?
<fenrig> Hi
<fenrig> Are the 13.10 saucy repo's down or something?
<dondopa> How do you make one user be able only to have read access but not write access to a samba share using only the smb.conf file?
<philinux> fenrig;~ gb sources worky fine here
<fenrig> philinux: GB sources?
<philinux> fenrig;~ great britain gb
<philinux> fenrig;~ are you on main server?
<fenrig> Well we have a vmware esxi, with linux vm's installed on top of the blades
<fenrig> pilinux: we tried be and us servers
<philinux> fenrig;~ try main
<researcher> I have instlled LAMP on my alptop.Now how to run mysql?
<fenrig> researcher: sudo service mysqld start
<Rootbrian> fenrig: tried making sure the vm's have access to the network adapter?
<researcher> fenrig: I got this message:"Job is already running:mysql"
<fenrig> Rootbrian: well we have one lan virtual switch and then one vm that has access to the lan and the wan (which has the real physical interface"
<fenrig> researcher: sudo serivce mysqld restart
<dondopa> How do you make one user be able only to have read access but not write access to a samba share using only the smb.conf file?
<fenrig> (but mysql is already working, so I don't know if you have to restart it perse)
<researcher> fenrig: I got this "mysql start/running, process 8919"
<fenrig> researcher: thus mysql is working
<researcher> I want to build professional form using mysql.LAMP it to do next?.Whanstalled
<yakko> hey guys, can I have some love here? I'm trying to install a legacy version of firefox on my ubuntu server (so I can use selenium), I found out I can just download the compiled package and run it, but where should I best make the symbolic links? /usr/bin (I'm not good with installing stuff, please help)
<theadmin> researcher: MySQL is a database management system. It doesn't have "forms".
<theadmin> yakko: /usr/local/bin would be your best option.
<researcher> theadmin: i want to creat database also.how to do that?
<theadmin> yakko: Also, I'd call the link something like "firefox-1.0" or such, so that it doesn't interfere with the default "firefox" command.
<yakko> theadmin: so I should link /path/to/firefox to /usr/local/bin/firefox, correct?
<theadmin> researcher: CREATE DATABASE [Database name here];
<theadmin> researcher: ...in the MySQL shell. Or use a tool like PhpMyAdmin for easier administration.
<researcher> theadmin: where do i type command?
<theadmin> researcher: In the MySQL shell. Run "mysql" and type that in.
<researcher> theadmin: how to install phpmyadmin
<theadmin> researcher: I'm not sure about how to do that on Ubuntu, I prefer text-based DB administration.
<researcher> ok
<yash069> researcher: apt-get install phpmyadmin (should work)
<philinux> with sudo it will
<dondopa> How do you make one user have only read-only access to a samba share?
<yash069> philinux: i have a bad habit of using my box with root
<dondopa> How do you make one user have only read-only access to a samba share using smb.conf?
<yash069> dondopa: read only = username moreusername evenmoreusername
<dondopa> Where do you put it?
<dondopa> In the Global settings?
<foobarbazquux> test
<theadmin> !test | foobarbazquux
<ubottu> foobarbazquux: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<yash069> dondopa: for the share u want that user to have read only access
<dondopa> yes
<theadmin> dondopa: That is, under that share's section.
<fenrig> well we are having trouble using apt-get update -.-
<fenrig> we get a lot of 404's at the end :/
<yash069> fenrig: what trouble ?
<yash069> oh
<fenrig> the ubuntu server are behind an arch linux with iptables and dnsmasq
<yash069> fenrig: first check ur dns settings
<philinux> fenrig;~ sounds like your vm nor seeing net. try terminal ping www.google.com
<fenrig> philinux: ping www.google.com is working
<fenrig> already tried that :D
<philinux> fenrig;~ change server to main or even gb
<philinux> in software sources
<researcher> I have just installed phpmyadmin.Now cant log in.What is username here?
<ToXiC> Servus
<yash069> researcher: same user as mysql
<yash069> or maybe root and blank
<fidel_> researcher: default username might be root
<OerHeks> researcher, read some manual first > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<researcher> thanks all.I used username root and password as was given during installation of phymyadmin
<yash069> :)
<barlefante> hi I need help with my resolution settings
<barlefante> only work if I use root shell before login screen
<yash069> barlefante: which version of ubuntu is cause such problem ?
<yash069> it never cause such problem (something fishy)
<jmgk> yash069:  hello
<kevin__> any help with ubuntu Partitions?
<theadmin> kevin__: Please provide a full question with as much detail as possible in order to get an answer.
<foo357_> Hello, I have a ubuntu machine I want to login to remotely. It has a graphical desktop environment and I want that for remote logins. What software should I use?
<auronandace> !vnc | foo357
<ubottu> foo357: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<theadmin> foo357_: If proprietary software is fine, TeamViewer is the easiest to configure, otherwise consider VNC.
<sagotsky1> @Hawkerz, TY again for helping yesterday.  I got things fixed this morning.  Booted to a livecd and saved lsmod (among other things).  Compared it to my installation's lsmod and noticed all the hid* modules were missing and wouldn't modprobe.  Reinstalled my linux-image extra package and the modules came back.  Didn't even need to reboot at that point.
<sagotsky1> Still unsure how they got screwed up to begin with, but at least it's fixed.
<ActionParsnip> foo357_: what is the purpose of the connection?
<foo357_> auronandace: I've looked at the instructions for VNC and it seems that connecting is a bit bothersome.. you'd first have to establish a ssh connection and *then* start a vnc session.
<foo357_> ActionParsnip: Like SSH but getting a graphical DE, not just a terminal.
<CEnnis91> anyone have any advice for installing a radeon hd6450
<CEnnis91> on 13.04
<kevin__> I second that with new drivers for Nvidia 310M on Ubuntu 13.04
<jin_> foo357_: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/3-logmein-alternatives-ubuntu/
<jin_> foo357_: there's not really a need to mess with ssh
<millopo> ciao
<millopo> !list
<ubottu> millopo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<foo357_> jin_: thanks for the link,
<RickWeaver> hi guys
<RickWeaver> i have installed the Lubuntu yesterday and I have a question: some application does not have any window border, there is no icon to minimize or close the window
<RickWeaver> i know lubuntu has it's own channel but i did not get answer yet
<auronandace> RickWeaver: are you trying to use compiz with lubuntu?
<RickWeaver> nope
<RickWeaver> i am running it on an old netbook, it is a fresh install, at the moment i am experiencing issue only with the skype
<Nanor> Hi, my laptop keeps freezing whenever my screen locks. I think it's brightness related.
<Nanor> How can I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> RickWeaver: you can make windows not have decorations if you want, OpenBox can do that
<RickWeaver> how? Afaik i did not change any settings
<RickWeaver> and only the skype and it's windows what does not have any border
<RickWeaver> anything else works like a charm
<avx> RickWeaver:are there in system settings any advanced settings like gnome to change desktop management...
<ActionParsnip> RickWeaver: press ALT+F2 and run:   openbox --replace
<RickWeaver> ActionParsnip: it looks like it has resetted the default settings or what but the skype is still the same.. should I try to reinstall skype?
<ActionParsnip> RickWeaver: what will that do?
<RickWeaver> idk... it looks it is the only app which has this issue
<ActionParsnip> RickWeaver: http://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/   you may need to configure Skype to have a window decorator manually
<RickWeaver> ok, i will have  a look on it
<ActionParsnip> RickWeaver: if you maximize the window, does it get a decoration?
<RickWeaver> yes it does
<ActionParsnip> RickWeaver: then restore it, is it ok?
<RickWeaver> negative
<RickWeaver> it will be the same
<ActionParsnip> RickWeaver: well, at least we can get some decoration on iy
<Nanor> Hi, my laptop keeps freezing whenever my screen locks. I think it's brightness related. How can I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> RickWeaver: try ALT+SHIFT+D with the window active
<ActionParsnip> RickWeaver: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#ToggleDecorations
<RickWeaver> ActionParsnip,: nothing happens
<RickWeaver> it's strange
<iptable> Nanor: when it's locked, have you tried ctrl+alt+f2 ? Does that work? If so, it's not frozen per-se. Try going back to the GUI (ctrl+alt+f8) and typing in the password anyways followed by enter and see if that works.
<RickWeaver> ActionParsnip: i am just checking those links I will get back to you when I find out something
<Nanor> iptable, I'm going to try that now. BRB!
<zykotick9> iptable: fyi, while in a console F1-F6 you don't need CTRL to switch just ALT+FX
<iptable> zykotick9: good point. just got used to ctrl+alt now.
<iptable> Nanor: also try setting up a lock screen without turning on the screen off option in power settings. See if that helps. I'm assuming it only happens when screen goes off after period of inactivity.
<Nanor> iptable, it's a complete freeze. It occurs whenever I try to open the Brightness and Lock setting in systems settings
<Nanor> Requires a hard restart
<iptable> Nanor: try xset -dpms
<iptable> see if it freezes after that. It will rule out monitor off/on option
<iptable> oh and do: xset s off
<Nanor> iptable, Both did nothing
<impradeepy> whats the prb??
<iptable> They turn off screenszver and energystar power saving. That way , once you lock, these won't enable. Does it freeze now?
<iptable> impradeepy: laptop freezes on lock screen
<iptable> i.e. totally
<Nanor> it also freezes when I try to access the Brightness and Lock settings
<impradeepy> 13.04??
<Nanor> 13.10
<impradeepy> ok, are you using compiz?
<Nanor> impradeepy, I believe so, how can I make sure
<impradeepy> go to dash type compiz and tell me if installed it or not
<Nanor> impradeepy, it's installed, yep
<zykotick9> Nanor: fyi, if you are using Unity - then you are using compiz
<Nanor> then yup :)
<Layke> ANyone use supervisord? Do you install it through apt-get ?
<impradeepy> /etc/init.d/gdm restart try this
<Nanor> /etc/init.d/gdm: No such file or directory
<zykotick9> Nanor: gdm isn't used anymore... it's lightdm these days - so "sudo service lightdm restart" should restart xorg
<impradeepy> i am using 10.04 so
<impradeepy> give root privelgde
<impradeepy> priviledge
<zykotick9> impradeepy: you are aware that 10.04 is EOL right?  you should update so something "supported"
<MonkeyDust> impradeepy: 10.04 desktop?
<impradeepy> i think after 12.04 gdm got replaced by lightgdm
<impradeepy> yes i will upgrade it to 13.04
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: if impradeepy is using gdm... it's EOL ;)
<Shiver5639> hello
<Shiver5639> looking for some help
<ActionParsnip> RickWeaver: I just added the 3 lines for toggle decoration from http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#ToggleDecorations to ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml and logged off and on, works a treat
<Nanor> zykotick9, OK, I ran that and it gave me a black screen with some writing. It didn't seem to be doing anything so I went into TTY1 and did a sudo reboot
<Shiver5639> ive installed "Windows WiFi Driver" ... should be a GUI to easily install Wifi drivers... cant find it now. Ubuntu 13.10
<ActionParsnip> Shiver5639: is there no native driver?
<RickWeaver> ActionParsnip: ok i will try
<zykotick9> Nanor: sorry i wasn't following your issue, just correcting the bad info you where getting...  i have no idea about your freezing.  what graphics card and/or driver are you using?
<Shiver5639> Action: Not that i know of. Im kinda new to Ubuntu... I used Backtrack for a bit.  I installed the WIndows driver... once and it showed up but after reinstall its now not showing
<Nanor> zykotick9, Oh! I'm using an AMD Radeon 7730 HD with the fglrx-updates drivers.. I think. This only started occuring today for some reason
<Nanor> Though I have done a system update...
<zykotick9> Nanor: sorry i won't help with that.  best of luck (don't include my nickname further)
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys. I need help installing Ubuntu GNOME 13.10
<Shiver5639> Action: this is a USB Wifi doggel btw
<Shiver5639> Cisco AE2500
<RickWeaver> ActionParsnip: does it matter where i insert that 3 lines?
<Nanor> zykotick9, Ok, thanks anyway
<sam113101> allstarsnorks2: did you know it has its own channel?
<allstarsnorks2> Ubuntu 12.04.3 as well
<Shiver5639> when i search ndiswrapper in the ubuntu software store is how i found this GUI for installing the windows drivers
<Shiver5639> its installed but the GUI is nowhere to be found
<impradeepy> am back
<Nanor> Hi
<impradeepy> nanor: solved or not?
<allstarsnorks2> Tried installing Ubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu GNOME 13.10. It doesn't have the option to be installed alongside Windows 8.
<Nanor> impradeepy, I don't think so.
<impradeepy> why?
<impradeepy> whats the error?
<impradeepy> try to reset your unity
<Shiver5639> there is a great YouTube on installing Ubuntu 13.10 along side windows 8 . you should check it out
<Nanor> impradeepy, I ran a command earlier and restarted. I'm just sending an email before I try it again
<impradeepy> sure
<Nanor> impradeepy, Would unity not restart when I reboot anyway?
<impradeepy> i am telling you to reset it
<Nanor> impradeepy, Apologies. How do I do that?
<Shiver5639> allstar: also you will have to disable fastboot and or secureboot when installing Windows 8 along side Linux
<allstarsnorks2> I have fastboot disabled
<impradeepy> go to terminal
<impradeepy> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Shiver5639> allstar: search youtube for Ubuntu and Windows 8
<impradeepy> then setsid unity
<Nanor> impradeepy, do I need to be root?
<impradeepy> yes
<impradeepy> its obvious
<MonkeyDust> Shiver5639: don't send people away when thay ask for help
<Shiver5639> action: any ideas on the ndiswrapper issue?
<Nanor> impradeepy, What's obvious?
<Shiver5639> Monkey: sorry... just a resourse
<impradeepy> to provide root priviledge
<Nanor> It might be obvious to you. I'm new to this.
<impradeepy> its ok take your time cheers:)
<Shiver5639> allstar: first you need to repartition your HD in windows 8 to allow room for the install
<Nanor> impradeepy, I've ran those commands. Should I see if it crashes?
<ActionParsnip> RickWeaver: find the other keybndings and add it in there
<impradeepy> just logout
<impradeepy> or better reboot it
<pency> yo, sorry for off topic can i adjust the light of my laptop to be as bright as when i charge it????
<Nanor> Cool, thanks. Be right back!
<ActionParsnip> pency: yes, set 100% brightness
<Shiver5639> allstar: once you have installed, you may still have issues with boot loader so do your research
<RickWeaver> ActionParsnip: ok, and do i need to restart the openbox?
<impradeepy> use init 6 to reboot or simply reboot or shutdown -r now
<pency> its sett but when i start to charge it becoms brighter
<impradeepy> all are same
<Shiver5639> now... does anyone know how to install Cisco AE2500 windows drivers in Ubuntu 13.10?? I need my wifi :) this is killing my Mobile phone data plan
<impradeepy> allstar: whats your prob?
<impradeepy> whats your wifi card name?@ shiver
<Shiver5639> Cisco AE2500
<ActionParsnip> RickWeaver: i just logged off and on again
<Shiver5639> is USB
<WeThePeople> hi
<Shiver5639> I installed "WIndows WiFi Driver" from ubuntu store and its supposed to have GUI but i cant seem to find it. I have the drivers downloaded now just need my GUI
<Shiver5639> *Windows Wireless Drivers* in the "more info" it shows the GUI but F if i can find it
<impradeepy> check whether your cisco chips  support it or not
<RickWeaver> ActionParsnip: it works. thank you very much
<Layke> If I wanted to create a run script that just runs /home/layke/something/here.sh and add it to my unity docker, how would I do that?
<xangua> Shiver5639: you want to launch ndis-gtk , a graphical interface for ndiswrapper
<Shiver5639> im not sure what you mean... I have to use the windows drivers in linux via my research into it
<neyder> hi
<neyder> I don't want to dnsmaq to change my resolv.conf file
<Shiver5639> xangua: how do i launch it? Terminal?
<neyder> every time i start dnsmasq, resolvconf set resolv.conf to 127.0.0.1 as primary nameserver
<bretzel|mac> Hi, my ethernet card stopped working ( RT8111/8168(b?) ) -- no carrier since 2-3 months ago... very strange - Can't even use any linux distributions because of eth0 not working
<Shiver5639> ~$ sudo ndis-gtk ..... command not found
<xangua> http://askubuntu.com/questions/217312/will-my-linksys-ae2500-run-on-ubuntu-12 it says it will only work with 32bit OS Shiver5639
<bretzel|mac> * RTL8111...
<neyder> I don't want to dnsmaq to change my resolv.conf file, every time i start dnsmasq, resolvconf set revery time i start dnsmasq, resolvconf set resolv.conf to 127.0.0.1 as primary nameserver. I just wanna have opendns as direct dns resolver without cacheesolv.conf to 127.0.0.1 as primary nameserver
<impradeepy> shiver : you do not need to install anything by default ubuntu takes wireless drivers automatically
<xangua> Shiver5639: why sudo¿ is ndisgtk ; you can use tab in the terminal to autocomplete commands
 * neyder sorry
<impradeepy> unless and untill you did not updated your kernel image
<Shiver5639> impradeepy: Its a fresh install. would it not be up to date?
<neyder> I don't want to dnsmaq to change my resolv.conf file, every time i start dnsmasq, resolvconf set resolv.conf to 127.0.0.1 as primary nameserver. I just wanna have opendns as direct dns resolver without cache
<OerHeks> impradeepy, ubuntu does NOT always takes wireless drivers automatically
<impradeepy> after fresh install you are not able to see wireless card?
<Shiver5639> hot dam xangua! thanks! lol
<Shiver5639> nope
<Shiver5639> but now that i have to GUI up let me try
<Shiver5639> To Be Continued ...
<impradeepy> oerheks : its depend on the manufacture of wireless chipset
<sda> i'm trying to install ubuntu minimal, the installation get stocked when it try to load the wifi firmware. I wait 2hours but nothing happens, can I tell him to jump it? or can i load the firmware?
<zykotick9> sda: do you need wireless during the install?
<ActionParsnip> impradeepy: what wifi chip do you have?
<sda> zykotick9, no at all! I have my network cable
<impradeepy> bcm4313
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<Shiver5639> sudo ndisgtk
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Shiver5639> module configuration information is stored in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<Shiver5639> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<ActionParsnip> Shiver5639: gksudo
<hualet_deepin> hi, anybody here programmers qml?
<zykotick9> sda: i'd suggest skipping that during install then...
<ActionParsnip> Shiver5639: is the system a laptop?
<Shiver5639> yes
<impradeepy> if the manufacture company releases its drivers for new ubuntu release then we do not need to install it manually
<sda> zykotick9, I cannot! it doesn't ask me to do it, it does and it block while trying
<ActionParsnip> Shiver5639: used a wired connection to get fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> impradeepy: assuming they have been rolled up into the default install, yes
<zykotick9> sda: interesting... i got nothin' then.  best of luck.
<sda> thanks
<impradeepy> if i am wrong please correct me @actionparnsip
<Shiver5639> no tethered with Mobile device
<impradeepy> but i think i am right
<varunendra> Shiver5639, is it you having the problem with wireless card? BCM4313?
<Shiver5639> ok i install gksudo... now what?
<Shiver5639> no its a Cisco AE2500
<ActionParsnip> Shiver5639: what chip does:   sudo lshw -C network   say it is?
<Shiver5639> BCM43236 when i lsusb
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Shiver5639
<ubottu> Shiver5639: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> Shiver5639: you don't need ndiswrapper for that
<impradeepy> lol
<impradeepy> see
<impradeepy> what i said
<ActionParsnip> Shiver5639: always always check for native driver instead of immediately reaching for ndiswrapper
<impradeepy> uninstall ndiswrapper
<theadmin> ndiswrapper is absolutely useless in most situations, I never got it to work
<Shiver5639> .... beating head on desk... when i hear "Native" i start looking for indians.... Its been a long time from linux
<Shiver5639> ok.. let me try this link and ill get back to ya... thank you all for the help... this think has been driving me bat shit crazy for days
<theadmin> Shiver5639: It might be written by indians.
<MonkeyDust> apache or so
<jmgk> impradeepy:
<neyder> some help with resolvconf dnsmasq ?
<impradeepy> yes mate oops i am sorry i just read it
<jmgk> ok
<ekristen> what is the proper term for the application hotbar/sidebar in 12.04?
<theadmin> ekristen: Launcher.
<aguitel> epson multifunction cx5600 ,scanner only work in old ubuntu version (like 10.04) ,any clues ?
<OerHeks> ekristen, unity
<ekristen> trying to figure out how to add stuff to it via a shell script
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: have you tried simplescan and xsane?
<aguitel> ActionParsnip,  yes
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: also, run both with gksudo, make sure it's not a permissions thing
<aguitel> ActionParsnip,  i make it
<Pici> neyder: Can you not add your dns to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<theadmin> ekristen: The /desktop/unity/launcher/favorites dconf key defines the pinned apps on the launcher.
<aguitel> ActionParsnip,  maybe kernel issue ?
<OerHeks> ekristen, maybe this page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles#Adding_a_.desktop_file_to_the_Unity_Launcher
<ekristen> theadmin: thanks
<ekristen> OerHeks: thanks
<ekristen> exactly was I was looking for
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: sounds like missing drivers, have you tried looking online? are there any bugs reported?
<theadmin> ekristen: Also these people have spelling problems, yes, "favorites", without the "u".
<neyder> Pici, it's almost added: dns-nameservers	208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<aguitel> ActionParsnip,  no bugs reported
<Shiver5639> ok.. how do i install rndis_wlan?
<impradeepy> shiver:still nowifi??
<Shiver5639> it gives me list of the natives but no instructions
<Shiver5639> lol
<Shiver5639> no
<Shiver5639> rndis_wlan ....
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, this issue happend in debian wheezy and in archlinux
<Shiver5639> should i do a sudo update?
<impradeepy> yet not
<impradeepy> have you uninstalled ndis??
<Shiver5639> how do i do that?
<Shiver5639> just remove from store?
<impradeepy> yes
<jmgk> :P
<jmgk> impradeepy:
<Shiver5639> gone
<jmgk> hm
<impradeepy> install additional driversfrom store
<Shiver5639> rndis_wlan is not in the store
<impradeepy> addtional drivers
<Shiver5639> ... i miss synaptic
<Shiver5639> ohhh
<Shiver5639> already got it
<Shiver5639> all it finds is my nvidia
<impradeepy> send me snapshot of addtional drivers
<hydra7> i can't update flash player in ubuntu
<impradeepy> hydra7:use chrome webbrowser
<dansmithbtc2> ss
<moparisthebest> update-grub isn't making any changes to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<moparisthebest> even though I have entirely different kernels installed now
<moparisthebest> I feel like I remember this happening really far in the past but I don't remember how I fixed it, any ideas?
<hydra7> impradeepy: for firefox what todo?
<zykotick9> moparisthebest: do you have more then one gnu/linux installed on that box?
<moparisthebest> zykotick9: nope just one, and it's the only OS
<impradeepy> install it manually form adobe
<zykotick9> moparisthebest: ok, just checkin'.  good luck.
<theadmin> moparisthebest: "menu.lst" isn't used since Ubuntu 9.10
<moparisthebest> I still have the original grub, it's running 12.04
<Shiver5639> impradeepy: after i let it install my invida should it locate wifi?
<hydra7> downloaded it but "command line" don't know where the plugin for firefox resides
<moparisthebest> but the original install was 8.04 I think
<impradeepy> nvidia is ur graphic card
<moparisthebest> upgraded from LTS to LTS over the years
<theadmin> hydra7: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<zykotick9> moparisthebest: are you using grub2 or grub-legacy?
<theadmin> hydra7: That will give you the latest flash from Adobe.
<moparisthebest> it shows it finds the kernels and says 'updating menu.lst'
<impradeepy> hydra7:extract and run it
<Shiver5639> i know.... its not finding USB wifi
<moparisthebest> but it doesn't change, it'd be grub-legacy
<Shiver5639> when i do LSUSB its there
<moparisthebest> grub 0.97-29ubuntu66
<impradeepy> nice one theadmin
<zykotick9> moparisthebest: does update-grub even work for grub-legacy?
<impradeepy> or simply install adobe flash plugin from software centres
<theadmin> zykotick9: Yes, it used to be an Ubuntu-specific script, in GRUB2 it calls grub-mkconfig appropriately
<hydra7> theadmin: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6515325/
<moparisthebest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6515329/
<moparisthebest> that's the output ^
<zykotick9> theadmin: it's been SO long since i used grub1 - but i only remember manually updating.  it wasn't until grub2 that i started the whole update-grub myself...
<impradeepy> shiver:go to synaptic
<xangua> hydra7: you already have flash plugin installed, yes
<jmgk> impradeepy:
<impradeepy> its by default do not why he is asking to install it manually2flash plugins
<Shiver5639> ubuntu 13.10 will not let me install synaptic
<impradeepy> why??
<moparisthebest> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/202009
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 202009 in grub (Ubuntu) "update-grub not updating menu.lst" [Medium,Confirmed]
<theadmin> hydra7: Then you already have Flash installed, I suppose, but maybe the installer failed, try to reinstall that package (sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer)
<Shiver5639> no idea.. i do sudo apt-get install synaptic and it said its replaced by the store crap
<hydra7> wait
<Shiver5639> let me try again
<impradeepy> ok
<impradeepy> shiver:why you guys make it difficult by going into terminal without proper commands and package name?
<impradeepy> always first search package name in the repository
<impradeepy> best to search it in software or synaptic
<theadmin> impradeepy: apt-cache search blah blah # <-- works too
<hydra7> xangua here http://imgur.com/ZNgYFg0
<Shiver5639> im confused...  not hard to do btw
<impradeepy> for starters what would you suggest mate?
<impradeepy> they switched from windows new gui new everything
<impradeepy> so suggest them to use simple path
<Pici> impradeepy: Are you talking to anyone in particular? Or are you just ranting?
<eminor> uname /a
<impradeepy> theadmin
<Shiver5639> ive searched for rndis_wlan ....  nothing except on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<impradeepy> shiver: you did not install synaptic??
<Shiver5639> it tells me WHAT i need but not WHERE to get it
<Shiver5639> it wont let me install synaptic
<eminor> oops, wrong keyboard
<theadmin> impradeepy: Then use Software Center, it's much simpler than Synaptic
<xangua> impradeepy: why are you so obsessed about synaptic¿
<Pici> Shiver5639: Sure it does.  Scroll down and it provides instructions of what exactly you need to type.
<impradeepy> right @ theadmin
<moparisthebest> alright, so the 'fix' is to move menu.lst someplace else (so it looks deleted), update-grub creates a new one, move original menu.lst back, update-grub asks you if you want to keep your own changes or install package maintainers version, choose install package maintainers version (even though you DON'T want your changes overwritten), and then it'll work from now on
<moparisthebest> so that's fun
<moparisthebest> and entirely non-intuitive
<theadmin> moparisthebest: Bugs are bugs
<impradeepy> xangua: software centre is simple but what i wanna tell him to learn and know more about package
<impradeepy> synaptics provides more options tha software centre
<rypervenche> impradeepy: The command line would probably be better for that.
<sp0t> if you start writing $HOME/ in the terminal, why does it not have autocomplete when you press tab?
<moparisthebest> unsolved bugs from 2008 are fun! (seriously, just print a message saying you aren't doing anything at the minimum...)
<Shiver5639> ok, synaptic will NOT install while Additional Drivers is running
<impradeepy> command line is better for those who actually knew the required package
<Shiver5639> .... its installed...
<Shiver5639> impradeepy: what do u want me to do now?
<theadmin> sp0t: It's a variable, is not affected by autocomplete. Use ~ in place of $HOME.
<impradeepy> search bcm
<grache28> to make a script start on bootup, do I just place it in /etc/init/ ?
<theadmin> grache28: Woah, no.
<theadmin> grache28: Put a line to run it in /etc/rc.local, that's by far the simpliest way. Messing with init just to run a script is a waste of time.
<sp0t> theadmin: Thanks!
<theadmin> sp0t: (also, ~ will work in every app, including GUI ones, $HOME will only work in the terminal)
<Shiver5639> bcmwl-kernel-source is installed
<impradeepy> shiver: bcmwl-kernel-source is installed??
<impradeepy> uninstall it
<zykotick9> moparisthebest: don't expect issues in grub1 to be resolved... ever ;)
<varunendra> Shiver5639, sorry I got disconnected earlier. Can you show us the output of "lsusb" while the wifi adapter is plugged in?
<Shiver5639> ohh sorry. It has the lil ubuntu symbol beside it but not installed
<impradeepy> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<Shiver5639> its not installed
<Shiver5639> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 13b1:003a Linksys AE2500 802.11abgn Wireless Adapter [Broadcom BCM43236]
<impradeepy> search b43
<Shiver5639> ok
<Shiver5639> nothing installed
<impradeepy> ok
<grache28> to make a script start on bootup, do I just place it in /etc/init/ ?
<impradeepy> shiver:download the xp version of ae2500 win drivers
<Shiver5639> got it
<Rory> !info zabbix-server-mysql precise
<Shiver5639> on desktop
<ubottu> zabbix-server-mysql (source: zabbix): network monitoring solution - server (using MySQL). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.11-1 (precise), package size 599 kB, installed size 4356 kB
<impradeepy> install it
<RafaelJoseY> alguien que hable español?
<Shiver5639> ?
<Shiver5639> thats what ive been trying to do! lol
<grache28> RafaelJoseY: que quieres?
<dtcrshr> !ubuntu-es
<Rory> !es | RafaelJoseY
<grache28> eso^^
<ubottu> RafaelJoseY: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Shiver5639> how do i "install it"
<impradeepy> problem is your are using dual boot
<impradeepy> and your chipset did not release update to its drivers
<impradeepy> so you are not able to see your wireless card
<Shiver5639> i can see it when i lsusb
<Shiver5639> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 13b1:003a Linksys AE2500 802.11abgn Wireless Adapter [Broadcom BCM43236]
<RafaelJoseY> thanks, i go t spanish chanel :)
<Shiver5639> what do i do with the XP drivers ive downloaded?
<impradeepy> install it
<Shiver5639> HOW
<Shiver5639> lol
<impradeepy> on your windows
<Shiver5639> im not using windows
<impradeepy> no dual boot??
<RafaelJoseY> why i can see the files from my pc with windows, but I can't paste the files here?
<MonkeyDust> Shiver5639: xp drivers are useless in ubuntu
<Shiver5639> .... no... im trying to get away from winblows
<Rory> impradeepy: If you're going to help, be helpful. Shiver5639 you can get your adaptor working but it's a little complicated, and you need to be using a 32-bit version of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Shiver5639: i guess you mean windows
<jhutchins> RafaelJoseY: What files?
<impradeepy> i am trying
<Albania> impradeepy ca ke re ()ropsh
<Shiver5639> so the 64bit is useless?
<Albania> qe shkrun
<Albania> apo tqi rracen
<Albania> :P
<FloodBot1> Albania: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Albania: ...Chtulhu fhtagn?
<Albania> FloodBot1 mha bolen
<MonkeyDust> call of cthulhu?
<varunendra> Shiver5639, have you installed ndiswrapper? That may be the only hope with this card. See this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1805830
<Rory> Shiver5639: You can use a program called ndiswrapper to "install" those Windows xp drivers http://askubuntu.com/questions/217312/will-my-linksys-ae2500-run-on-ubuntu-12
<theadmin> Albania: Please speak English
<Shqiperia> FloodBot1 Me Rru Lesht
<Albania> theadmin ok
<Shqiperia> FloodBot1 Ta Fus 1 Cik Ngoj
<Shqiperia> Aladilas__
<Shqiperia> Fak Ju Madher Faker
 * Shqiperia  :P
<FloodBot1> Shqiperia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rory> Shqiperia: This is the Ubuntu support channel
<Albania> hahahahahahhaa
<Shqiperia> Albania Hahaha
<Albania> ca Gallate
<Shqiperia> Qa Thon Mer
<Shiver5639> ok... let me REINSTALL ndiswrapper and the GUI and ill tell you what it said....
<Rory> Shqiperia: Take it somewhere else
<MonkeyDust> Rory: ignore it, the channel is under attack
<Albania> Shiver5639 boll mer ropqim
<impradeepy> i did not use bad words to anyone
<Albania> u bone ti
<impradeepy> all i wanna is to give my level best
<RafaelJoseY> jhutchins pdf, doc, video, mp3, etc, it's files educative for kids, I try open a root naitilus, but don't work
<Shqiperia> Rory Te Qiva Robt Po Mos Fol Mo
<Albania> hahahahhahahaha
<theadmin> !ops | Shqiperia, Albania
<ubottu> Shqiperia, Albania: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Albania> ca na boni ky ne mer
<Shqiperia> Albania
<Shqiperia> Ca Bom Ne Mer
<Shiver5639> wtf
<Shiver5639> someone ddos that prick
<Rory> Shiver5639: save it
<MonkeyDust> Shiver5639: don't give attention to them kids
<Myrtti> Shiver5639: not helpful
<Shiver5639> wow...
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone, I have two NIC , with which I can have two ppp connections.Is it possible to use both the connections together?
<theadmin> Shiver5639: No need to worry, they were removed from the channel by the administration, it would seem
<theadmin> Shiver5639: In general, however, please refrain from bad language even in situations like these, and instead, call the adminstration for help.
<Shiver5639> bad language?  "ddos" or "prick" ??
<Shiver5639> nvm... not important... ae2500  <-- important
<Nanor> Where can I see the logs of a system crash? My system hard locked at 17:03
<usr13> Nanor: /var/log/syslog*
<usr13> Nanor: But most hard locks are due to defective RAM
<Nanor> usr13, It's a hard lock I can trigger due to brightness issues
<usr13> Nanor: Is it a laptop?
<Nanor> usr13, yes
<Nanor> usr13, Whenever I try to open Brightness & Lock in system settings it completely locks
<usr13> Nanor: No response from mouse or keyboard?
<Nanor> usr13, Nothing. I can't ctrl + alt + f into another TTY either
<usr13> Nanor: Have you tried to login from another PC on your LAN?
<Nanor> usr13, I don't have access to another computer
<gh0st> so i'm trying to make an ad-hoc wifi ap with my laptop, but when i try to set the key, it's okay.  But then when i try to log into it with my other ubuntu laptop, it greys out the connect button unless it's a certain length
<gh0st> seems to be 5, 10, 13, and 26
<gh0st> also, when i made the key up to 10 chars long it still greyed out the connect utton
<gh0st> * button
<usr13> Nanor: What exactly triggers the lock?
<gh0st> can anyone tell me why?
<Rory> gh0st: If it's a WEP key, they need to be one of those lengths
<Nanor> usr13, turning the brightness up or down, when the computer locks after inactivity, or whenever I try and open the Brightness & Lock settings in system settings
<gh0st> but i made the key length 10, and it still greyed it out
<gh0st> is there a limit to the charset too?
<ObrienDave> 26 max
<Rory> gh0st: Are you using WEP or WPA?
<gh0st> wep 128 bit passphrase
<usr13> Nanor: One thing you might try is open a terminal window and run tail -f /var/log/syslog  and try to re-create the issue while keeping the terminal window visible.  (Maybe you'll see a clue).
<gh0st> can i not use numbers or uppercase&lowercase?
<usr13> Nanor: But the best is to login from another PC on your LAN.
<Nanor> usr13, I've checked the system log and I know the EXACT time I made the crash occur; 1703. There's nothing in the syslog
<Rory> gh0st: You can use anything in US-ASCII
<usr13> gh0st: Just do away with the encryption.
<gh0st> but then my network would be insecure
<Rory> gh0st: If WPA2 is an option though, you should use that rather than WEP.
<Rory> gh0st: Your network is insecure with WEP, it's completely deprecated
<Rory> gh0st: has been for years
<usr13> Nanor: I suppose it could be defective RAM.
<usr13> Nanor: When did it start to happen?
<bjrohan> Hey everyone. I have a netgear router that allows one to plug in and access a USB drive, they call it Ready Share.  I have installed the USB drive and added the line "//192.168.1.1/USB_Storage /media/ReadyShare cifs guest 0 0" to my fstab. The drive appears in my list of place in Nautilus, however when I try to acces it I get the error " mount error(5): Input/output error Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs) "
<usr13> Rory: Not completely.
<gh0st> all i've got is wep 128 bit passphrase, and wep 40/128 bit key (hex or ascii)
<usr13> Rory: That's a bit of an overstatement.
<Nanor> usr13, Just today. The laptop is relatively new.
<Nanor> usr13, I've been using it for weeks prior
<Rory> usr13: Tell that to my neighbours when I moved into this apartment
<gh0st> also can someone tell me how to use iwpriv?  When i try to use it, it says no private ioctls
<usr13> Rory: You tell them :)
<ObrienDave> gh0st, the passphrase is the unencrypted equivalent of the key
<Rory> gh0st: It will show all the ioctls that your card provides. Not all cards provide any. What are you expecting to see?
<seanz> Has anyone here used the debarchiver tool?
<gh0st> i'm trying to setup wifi encryption from console on connecting computer
<ActionParsnip> gh0st: you can use wicd-curses in cli and setup a connection to a router etc easily
<gh0st> this site said i could go like iwpriv set EncryptionType=WEP; iwpriv set Key1=deadbeef; iwpriv set DefaultKeyID=1; iwpriv set SSID=____
<usr13> Nanor: I really do not think it is a software issue, (pretty sure it is hardware issue), BUT, you might look at prior package update or install, (prior to the start of lockups).  (ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info*.list)
<usr13> .. and scroll up from there.
<gh0st> don't have it (And this is actually a slackware i'm talking about now, can't get packages from the internet cause it cant connect)
<ActionParsnip> gh0st: slackware support is separate from Ubuntu's
<usr13> gh0st: What exactly are you trying to do?  Share an internet connection via adhoc ?
<gh0st> yep
<usr13> gh0st: What exactly is not working about it?
<gh0st> i'm trying to encrypt the wifi, but slackware has limited tools to deal with that.  I was supposed to have nm-applet, but somehow it failed to install, so now all i got to work with is iwpriv
<esde> I'm connected to an ssh session with tunneling using this guide https://howto.ccs.neu.edu/howto/windows/ssh-port-tunneling-with-putty/ except I left Hostname blank under SSH > Tunnels > Destination. Then configured firefox to use the SSH tunnel by setting proxy to SOCKS5 at localhost on port 8080. IPMonkey, Whatismyip, etc, all show the correct ip. But when I visit a website with an IRC client embedded in the site, the server console window shows im connect
<esde> ing as my "actual" ip, instead of the remote machines ip. Is this normal?
<gh0st> which does not seem to work
<gh0st> no private ioctls
<usr13> gh0st: What about wicd?
<gh0st> does not seem to be installed
<usr13> gh0st: Are you sure it failed to install?
<usr13> gh0st: Or is it just not enabled?
<gh0st> nm-applet just craps out when i try to start it
<Nanor> usr13, Should I maybe do a memtest?
<usr13> Nanor: Yes
<gh0st> could not initialize nmclient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: the name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<usr13> gh0st: It should start automatically, (if you have the executable bit set for it's startup scrupt).
<gh0st> also gconf error: configuration couldn't be contacted: d-bus error: unable to store a key '/apps/nm-applet/stamp', as the configuration server has no writable databases.
<usr13> gh0st: #chmod +x /etc/rc.d/rc.networkmanager  (Or what ever it's name is, maybe it is rc.nm<something-or-other>  (you just have to look and see).
<llutz> moin
<usr13> gh0st: See my pm
<neyder> hi there , usb-creator-gtk dies just at the end, and USB isn't bootable
<neyder> i'm trying to create a 12.04.3 amd64desktop on a saucy amd64 machine
<ale1976> ciao
<ResQue> where can i find the docs or info on the grub search --hint-efi --hint-bios --hint-baremetal commands. i looked in the grub docs under search but it doesnt say anything about these extra arguments
<ale1976> !list
<ubottu> ale1976: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntuf> i thought ubuntu is strong in security ?
<ubuntuf> why am i keep getting bother my those low life script "hacker" ?
<trijntje> neyder: you can try the program unetbootin, usb-creator is bugy
<trijntje> *buggy
<ubuntuf> why is everyone quiting ?
<tking0036> can somebody help me.. I have a big html file and it's all on one line, could I use sed or awk or something to break each line after </tr>
<neyder> thanks trijntje
<trijntje> tking0036: you can even use gedit: ctrl + G to search and replace, and then replace </tr> by </tr>\n
<neyder> i have a hp 450 with ubuntu, i have formated and repartitioned, but have created a backup of restore directory, how can I restore the original ubuntu?
<tking0036> trijntje: Will that work with vim?
<ubuntuf> any effective log system in ubuntu to log any changes to setting ?
<trijntje> tking0036: :%s/<\/tr>/<\/tr>\n/g for vim I think
<trijntje> if I escaped the slashes properly
<tking0036> vim takes \n literally
<ubuntuf> any effective log system in ubuntu to log any changes to setting ?
<trijntje> ubuntuf: which settings?
<trijntje> tking0036: you mean it puts in '\n' instead of newline? Try \\n
<grache28> what's the ubuntu paste command?
<ubuntuf> which setting all system setting
<trijntje> im not on linux now so I cant test
<trijntje> ubuntuf: each program has its own settings, they are not kept in one place
<ObrienDave> grache28, ctrl-v
<ubuntuf> ubuntu setting
<grache28> ObrienDave: lol i mean to auto post to ubuntus pastebin
<Guest88934> any using Epson L110 Printer?
<ubuntuf> is ubuntu still alive ?
<danielsp> yes
<the_dane> I'm using it. So ... I hope so.
<k1l_> grache28: pastebinit
<k1l_> !pastebinit | grache28
<ubottu> grache28: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ripthejacker> how do I check to see if 'bonding' module is enabled or available?
<ubuntuf> ubuntu 10 - 11 are so polished
<ubuntuf> 12 and above seems ameuturish
<k1l_> ubuntuf: this channel is for technical support only. for chitchat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<ripthejacker> How do I check if a particular kernel module is available or loaded.
<ResQue> how can i search through an info help file. i typed /stringtosearch but i cant seem to figure out how to go to the next or previous match
<k1l_> ripthejacker: lsmod shows the loaded modules
<ubuntuf> i'm looking for something that i can log the system setting
<ripthejacker> k1l_: and how to check if the module is available for loading?
<boolean> ls
<Rick28> Hey. For testing purpoeses I'm trying to install Linux Mint (i know, i know) to an old laptop. The Mint irc chat is no help at all. My internal laptop keyboard won't work after GRUB. Do you guys know if I can do something like add a start parameter so that it's more likely that my keybord works?
<boolean> sorry
<ripthejacker> k1l_: I mean, I need to know, If I have to recompile the kernel, or it can be loaded on reboot.
<jhutchins> Rick28: Install Ubuntu, and if you still have the problem come back.
<Zoocko_HD> hallo
<ken_> Hi.
<jhutchins> Rick28: If you solve it in ubuntu and apply it to the Mint install, you'll be able to tell whether the solution works on Mint.
<IamTrying> HP Elite 800 all-in-one touch screen PC, i just bought, and i cant go to BIOS, default windows 8, i want to install Linux how can i boot???
<kaleki> IamTrying So, I'm thinking that machine has a UEFI boot
<IamTrying> kaleki, if i press F2, Del, F1 , 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12 i get HP boot screen but there is nothing i can change to boot Ubuntu for installing
<IamTrying> kaleki, How can i install Ubuntu if i cant set BIOS the boot order
<kaleki> IamTrying Ok, give me a second. I'm going to do some poking around and see if I can come up with something
<IamTrying> kaleki, OK
<kaleki> IamTrying ENVY or Elite?
<IamTrying> kaleki, Elite
<kaleki> IamTrying 10-4. Still looking
<IamTrying> kaleki, You see this one: http://i.imgur.com/0brTsdr.jpg
<IamTrying> Elite One 800
<IamTrying> I tried to press Dell, F2, F1 till F12 getting no way to select CDrom or USB boot order. By default putting me in Windows 8 (i hate this OS), everywhere Windows default.
<Joshuamcd22> @floodbot3
<kaleki> IamTrying This is him: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2426448,00.asp ?
<IamTrying> YES - exactly that one kaleki on my desk now
<kaleki> IamTrying Ok, step one: complete. Let's see if we can find some info.
<iptable> IamTrying: on a laptop, first shutdown, then remove battery and power source, then put them back, THEN try one of these. Typical "shutdown" on those windows 8 EFI ones usually does not give you option to go to other boot unless it's proper shutdown
<iptable> had that with my samsung laptop...
<kaleki> iptable IamTrying He's on an all-in-one
<iptable> remove all power and try on first boot. if you don't find the option, remove all power and try again. had that with a PC as well, so this could be similar...
<iptable> gotta go
<kaleki> iptable IamTrying Thanks!
<kevin__> I have 13.04 installed and 13.10 installed, i can see 13.10 mounted when i boot into 13.04.  Can I delete partition 13.10 and reboot back into 13.04 without GRUB crappy up on me?
<IamTrying> OK - Thank you, luckyly its booting now to USB Stick 13.10 64-bit got Ubuntu. me smiling now kaleki iptable
<kaleki> IamTrying AWESOME! Good luck. Hit me up with questions if you run into more trouble
<Kenseilon> Hey guys, sorry to come hereand bothing you, but can anyone check out this problem I'm having? http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1s0dj3/fresh_install_of_12043_lts_x64_yet_not_updates/
<Calinou> kevin__, 13.04 will be soon EOL. not a good idea
<Kenseilon> I've never seen this particular issue before, and I've probably installed ubuntu close to 50 times
<kevin__> EOL = End of Line?
<Kenseilon> @Kevin: Yes
<kevin__> ok thanks
<Kenseilon> They have 9 months of support for all Non-LTS releases
<k1l_> kevin__: end of life
<Calinou> end of life
<Kenseilon> Sounds so sad doesn't it?
<kevin__> I am still unable to upgrade 13.04 to the current, even with the distro burned on DVD any suggestions thanks
<xangua> Calinou: Kenseilon doesn't the 9 month cycle start with 13.10 ¿
<k1l_> xangua: nope. with 13.04
<Kenseilon> This just doesn't make any sense :S Why on earth can't I find any updates? Or are there issue with the repos globally?
<jhutchins> Kenseilon: There is an option in the installer to use the most recent version of the files or essentially to do a global update after installing.  Perhaps you chose that?
<k1l_> Kenseilon: please put into a pastebin a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<kevin__> I've been having the same problem
<Kenseilon> @jhutchins: There was no such option. Only option was to fetch updates during the installation process
<Kenseilon> @k1l: willco, one moment
<k1l_> kevin__: so same advice for you. we need way more infor and errormessages to invistigate what the cause is.
<k1l_> there is no general issue with updates known
<yakko> hey guys, I just downloaded a legacy version of firefox to my ubuntu-server 13.10, but when I run "bash: /opt/firefox-23/firefox: No such file or directory" I get this output "bash: /opt/firefox-23/firefox: No such file or directory" the file exists though "-rwxr-xr-x 1 deployer deployer 131K Sep 11 02:08 firefox" - is there anything obvious I'm missing?
<kevin__> Yes, thanks i'll take a look
<yakko> when I run "/opt/firefox-23/firefox -v" ***
<Perfect> Hi all!
<Perfect> here my custom adwaita theme
<Perfect> http://s910.photobucket.com/user/myth-coder/media/74e66012-ed8c-4537-b1cb-27dc479bc961_zps9ddbd23a.png.html
<Perfect> it's cool
<Perfect> but why gedit dark
<Perfect> :(
<Kenseilon> hi, here's the output http://pastebin.com/XRrQT5R7
<Kenseilon> eh..should it say "hit"?
<k1l_> Kenseilon: that looks like your system is uptodate.
<ralbornoz> hi
<yakko> Perfect: Vietnam, cool :)
<ralbornoz> one question
<Kenseilon> it isn't though....i've not installed any updates
<k1l_> Kenseilon: please pastebin the file "/etc/apt/sources.list" to see if the right sources are enabled
<Perfect> what cool? vietnamese or theme?
<Kenseilon> ok
<Perfect> yakko: ?
<yakko> Perfect: vietnamese :)
<Perfect> yakko: :(
<Kenseilon> http://pastebin.com/YZ057tW1
<Perfect> yakko: but bad english
<Kenseilon> there you go
<Perfect> sorry for it
<ralbornoz> act apache2 2.2.20 to 2.4.6
<yakko> Perfect: you can get the message across, that's what's important :)
<Perfect> yakko: My adwaita theme, it dark to gedit
<Perfect> http://s910.photobucket.com/user/myth-coder/media/74e66012-ed8c-4537-b1cb-27dc479bc961_zps9ddbd23a.png.html
<Perfect> please tell me how to fix it?
<yakko> Perfect: I'm sorry but I never made GUI themes in my life, so I don't know how to help
<Calinou> <k1l_> Kenseilon: please put into a pastebin a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Calinou> dist-upgrade, not upgraded
<Calinou> -d
<k1l_> Calinou: see the output he gave
<Perfect> yakko: :(, cant any one?
<Kenseilon> Calinou: http://pastebin.com/XRrQT5R7
<dadlis> Hello, world!
<yakko> Perfect: BTW check out Sublime Text, it's a famous text editor among programmres. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjDMqr8PC7c
<k1l_> Kenseilon: that sources.list looks good. how do you think you are not uptodate?
<Kenseilon> because i've not installed a single update :)
<Kenseilon> and my monitor resolution is s**t because the intel drivers are not installed
<yakko> hey guys, I just downloaded a legacy version of firefox to my ubuntu-server 13.10 64bits, but when I run "/opt/firefox-23/firefox -v" I get this output "bash: /opt/firefox-23/firefox: No such file or directory" the file exists though "-rwxr-xr-x 1 deployer deployer 131K Sep 11 02:08 firefox" - is there anything obvious I'm missing?
<k1l_> Kenseilon: you told you did
<Perfect> yakko: gedit í default text editor :D
<k1l_> Kenseilon: the intel drivers are in the kernel already. no need to install drivers for intel
<yakko> Perfect: but Sublime is the perfect text editor :D
<Kenseilon> K1l_: oh ok.
<Perfect> my problem is dark in gedit
<Kenseilon> oh, I fixed the monitor issue :P forgot to change res! haha, I'm such an idiot sometimes
<MonkeyDust> Kenseilon: you are
<Kenseilon> Kernel Linux 3.5.0-44-generic = latest?
<Perfect> yakko: because in here it's has same problem http://s910.photobucket.com/user/myth-coder/media/Screenshotfrom2013-12-04020103_zps9b3b7b7a.png.html
<MonkeyDust> Kenseilon: 3.8.0-34-generic for 12.04
<Kenseilon> so then it's not updated?
<MonkeyDust> Kenseilon: what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<Kenseilon> will check
<Kenseilon> All output was "Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l"
<k1l_> Kenseilon: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack  for kernel upgrades
<Kenseilon> ok
<Perfect> yakko: I want to know, how to fix it?
<k1l_> and 3.5 is the standard kernel for 12.04.3
<MonkeyDust> Kenseilon: ok, that's wahat I have too, but with 3.0.8-34
<k1l_> its the 13.04 backports kernel
<Kenseilon> ok
<yakko> Perfect: I'm sorry but I never opened gEdit in my whole life
<MonkeyDust> of course i mean 3.8.0
<Kenseilon> so all updates are installed then? :) and Im good to go?
<MonkeyDust> yakko: what's the hard part in opening gedit?
<k1l_> oh wait. its the 3.8 kernel in 12.04.3
<yakko> MonkeyDust: I don't know the answer to his question, and he's insisting that I help him
<Kenseilon> oh, so then it's not updated
<k1l_> Kenseilon: but then you did not install a 12.04.03
<Perfect> MonkeyDust: my question about theme
<Perfect> adwaita them
<Perfect> MonkeyDust: http://s910.photobucket.com/user/myth-coder/media/74e66012-ed8c-4537-b1cb-27dc479bc961_zps9ddbd23a.png.html
<k1l_> Kenseilon: then you need to install the enablement stack kernel backports. that you need to do by hand. so see the wiki page i showed
<Kenseilon> ok, thanks =)
<Perfect> MonkeyDust: Adwaita light or not dark theme, but in gedit it dark :(
<Perfect> MonkeyDust: and som where has same problem
<dadlis> Hello, world!
<neyder> hi I have a dummy copy from an ubuntu recovery iso in a directory, is there any way to create a booteable iso from this?
<davidjaysonfoste> quick question, running older intel dual core with nvidia 9600gt..games like Left 4 Dead 2 run perfect on steam, but others like brutal legend(older) doesn't
<neyder> well it's  a copy from an HP recovery partition directory
<dadlis> Hello, world!
<Beldar> neyder, ubuntu recovery iso?
<neyder> Beldar, it's from an HP 450 laptop with ubuntu preinstalled
<Beldar> dadlis, Do you have a support issue?
<Beldar> neyder, Not sure anyone here would know you might ask HP, however there are several ISO you could have what is the end goal?
<neyder> Hp makes some modifications to this ubuntu so works well, my installation from official ISO are like buggy with wifi screenbrigtness and keyboard
<Beldar> neyder, So should I extract from that you want their install again?
<neyder> yep
<Beldar> neyder, Those came with a recovery in a partition have you looked there?
<Beldar> or is that what your referencing?
<neyder> yes and I backed up all those files, but
<neyder> i create a new partition table, so there is no recovery on my machine
<Perfect> MonKeyDust: can you help me?
<neyder> Someone can help me to understand this? is a script called generate-recovery-iso
<neyder> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516057/
<Beldar> neyder, Ah, I would contact them, I would suspect you can get a oem disc from them.
<MonkeyDust> Perfect: no, sorry
<Perfect> :) thanks
<neyder> Beldar, I asked so, but they don't provide ubuntu, you must download from ubuntu.com :(ç
<neyder> this; mount -v -t aufs -o br:$TEMP:$BASE none $AUFS
<dadlis> Hello, world!
<Perfect> I need a gtk theme editor .... :(
<k1l_> dadlis: no bots in here, please
<Perfect> can someone help me?
<Beldar> neyder, I would not know myself about the dummy iso use, however have you tried addressing the brightness issues here?
<neyder> yep adding some apci option at boot
<neyder> but it don't work in grub
<Beldar> neyder, How have you added it?
<xangua> Perfect: what exactly do you want¿
<neyder> in /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMD_LINUX="acpi_blacklight=vendor"
<neyder> or something like that
<mxc> any juju guru's here? #juju is rather slow
<Perfect> xangua: this my adwaita theme
<Perfect> xangua: http://s910.photobucket.com/user/myth-coder/media/74e66012-ed8c-4537-b1cb-27dc479bc961_zps9ddbd23a.png.html
<etymancer> would this be a good place to ask about a weird saucy problem?
<etymancer> I've found a couple of references to it but no solution
<Perfect> xangua: not a dark them, but some where it had same problem like gedit
<Beldar> neyder, if you edit /etc/default/grub  you have to run sudo update-grub did you do this, use nicks here as well.
<Perfect> xangua: Please  tell  me how to fix  it?
<xangua> Perfect: no idea, i don't use gnome-shell or it's default theme
<neyder> Beldar yes it works, but i have many issues with wifi and keyboard
<xangua> Perfect: no idea if this helps you http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/customize-gtk3-gtk2-theme-colors-using.html
<Perfect> xangua: no,it's ubuntu with unity theme
<Beldar> neyder, Ah well than maybe the actual issues you have are pertinent here. Wifi you would want to identify the hardware lspci in the terminal would tell you what it is to post here. Keyboard I would not be sure.
<neyder> keyboard is a mapping issue. i think i got a solution to my initial question
<neyder> will try with this
<Perfect> xangua: my desktop: http://s910.photobucket.com/user/myth-coder/media/Screenshotfrom2013-12-04023203_zps003e3867.png.html
<neyder> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6516057/
<Beldar> neyder, cool.
<Beldar> !details | etymancer this is the place
<ubottu> etymancer this is the place: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<marjinal1st> hi i'm using ubuntu 13.10 on my digitalocean server. latest kernel version i've used was 3.11.0-12, I updated package lists and upgraded packages, new kernel came out 3.11.0-14. I've updated grub but my system is still using old kernel, how do i fix it?
<etymancer> cool, thanks :)
<Beldar> marjinal1st, Do you have any other linux OS on this computer?
<marjinal1st> Beldar: No, just ubuntu 13.10
<Beldar> marjinal1st, Are you sure the kernel loaded with no mistakes, or have you modified grub?
<etymancer> so: been using ubuntu for years. installed ubuntu server 13.10 and added desktop to it. after enabling workspaces most things are fine, but when I try to move a window to another workspace using "move to workspace right/left" or "move to workspace N", it disappears from the dock and is no longer visible. the program in question is still running but inaccessible from the window manager
<etymancer> I expect this not to happen :)
<marjinal1st> Beldar, I didn't modify grub. Just updated, upgraded packages and updated grub with update-grub2
<kalakjsd> hi all, i am using ubuntu 12.04 and, i assigned meta+e for opening home folder, using dash>keyboard>keyboardshortcuts
<Beldar> marjinal1st, update-grub is correct but update-grub2 should work this run in root?
<kalakjsd> they worked properly
<kalakjsd> but the problem is that
<kalakjsd> they works only for one session
<marjinal1st> Beldar, yep I've run it with sudo command
<etymancer> (fyi, I used server rather than desktop for the install because I couldn't find any way to have root on raid10 from the desktop install)
<Beldar> marjinal1st, strange is the os-prober installed
<kalakjsd> after logout and login, settings remains same but don't work
<kalakjsd> i mean, i have to open keyboard and shortcuts again
<kalakjsd> and they starts to work again
<marjinal1st> Beldar, any ideas for fixing it?
<kalakjsd> same problem is in KDE
<kalakjsd> and same problem is in ubuntu unity
<Beldar> marjinal1st, strange is the os-prober installed
<Beldar> the os-prober is what finds other OS and kernels
<Beldar> marjinal1st, If it were me I would purge and reinstall grub, but this should not be happening, the kernel install alone should have updated the grub menu. You might ask in #grub
<marjinal1st> Beldar, thanks for advice
<Beldar> etymancer, This the unity desktop, and is other workspaces other monitors?
<sda> hi all, I start ubuntu minimal on my laptop,it load the keyboard then freeze. When I check the kernel message i read: ieee80211 phy: brcnsnac: fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw
<mikeshollen_> I am having some problems installing Ubuntu Server 12.04. I created a 64 bit installation disk, and when I turn on my new computer it loads up the installer, recognizes my drive and runs through the install process. When it gets done, it reboots to a blank screen. Any ideas?
<Beldar> sda, brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw is the wifi
<etymancer> beldar: yes, unity. I have two monitors and six workspaces
<jhutchins> mikeshollen_: Hold shift while it's booting.
<etymancer> I haven't tried different configurations, but this is exactly how I had it set up with 12.10 before (besides using desktop rather than server)
<Beldar> etymancer, Ah so get this clear the panel is not showing on the monitor only?
<Beldar> to get*
<etymancer> the panel?
<jhutchins> mikeshollen_: If you get a menu, choose rescue mode.
<sda> Beldar, yes they are. I don't care about them at this point of the installation, i can load them later, I'm ok with just ETH driver. How could just this problem?
<mikeshollen_> jhutchins, thanks for the suggestion but it didn't work
<eden> How can i undo this command? echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe
<etymancer> beldar: another odd thing I just noticed - only "move to workspace right" shows in the menu, no matter which workspace I'm on
<Beldar> etymancer, Sorry I meant the disappearing window is when moved to the monitor, are they showing the unity panels?
<mikeshollen_> jhutchins, did I do something wrong during the install?
<Beldar> etymancer, right click the desktop and make sure the worlspaces are enabled.
<jhutchins> eden: Delete or move the file.
<etymancer> workspaces are definitely enabled: i can switch between them fine. I can drag a window partway off one workspace and then drag it on to the next
<Beldar> etymancer, The is a click in the right click I forget its name to get to another gui for adjustmensta I forget it's actual name I use the shell.
<etymancer> it's just using these menu options that causes this weird behavior :(
<neyder>  /etc/buildstamp where is in 13.10
<jhutchins> eden: Hopefully nothing was there before, because the command over-wrote any existing file.
<mikeshollen_> Should I reinstall?
<eden> How can i enable the right click function touchpad in my ubuntu 12.04>
<eden> ?
<Thell> Hi all!  Dumb question here => what should I check to figure out why a path isn't making it to the right target when which shows it does?
<Thell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516195/
<Thell> checked most things I can think of ( output in paste )
<wheatthin> eden, I believe there's a synaptic touchpad package.. if you haven't already installed it anyways
<eden> wheatthin, i installed synaptiks but no luck
<nefarious> ls
<Thell> also, .profile and .bashrc don't show anything specific to the target
<nefarious> ls
<nefarious> ls
<k1l_> nefarious: that doesnt work on irc
<wheatthin> eden, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jost> Since two or three days, I have no sound on my XUbuntu 13.10. The failure is not related to the upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10, that happened about a month ago. It also isn't a hardware failure, the sound works fine in windows. I've tried various fixes from Google, but nothing has helped so far. Can anyone assist me in fixing the problem?
<MonkeyDust> jost: first step, open a terminal and type    alsamixer    anything wrong there?
<wheatthin> jost, have you tried re-initializing alsamixer.. I've seen this happen a lot, which seems to fix it
<wheatthin> kk i'll shh
<jost> wheatthin: thanks anyway :-)
<eden> wheatthin, still no clue about right click?
<jost> MonkeyDust: it looks fine, but when increasing the master volume, a volume bar at the top right appears (never seen that before?!?) and shows a speaker with a cross in front of it. So I assume the sound is muted.
<wheatthin> eden, I sent you a link about how to enable it.
<MonkeyDust> jost: what happens if you click that?
<jost> MonkeyDust: it disappears (its a notification, same thing that shows up e.g. for new emails)
<wheatthin> jost if it's not there, follow that guide, and install dkms
<rumperlstil> hello everyone, pidgin shows auth error for my accounts even though I added them with correct logins
<jost> MonkeyDust: ok, unmuting helped, of course. Never muted it, that was probably the cat walking over the keyboard :-)
<Thell> Update: disregard; I just had to restart my session.  Wierd but it worked. :)
<brotti> hi
<machinarius> Hey guys, did saucy change libc? Somehow /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so is a text file and mono is crashing because of that
<tsimpson> machinarius: it was always a text file (it's a linker script)
<kms_> help me please, i cantt load my installed OS Ubuntu 13.10 64bit on HP Pavilion v6, ... what is problem?
<machinarius> tsimpson, oh i see. Where is the actual libc.so file? mono needs to load libc and is failing to do so
<tsimpson> machinarius: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<machinarius> tsimpson, i happen not to have that file even after reinstalling libc6
<machinarius> file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 - /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6' (No such file or directory)
<tsimpson> machinarius: if you look at the contents of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so it should have the file name in a line starting with GROUP
<machinarius> Right, it's there
<mikeshollen_> I am trying to install linux server 12.04, and I am being asked how I want to partition my disk, The guided options are 'reuse partition, LVM VG Ubuntu-vg, LV root', 'use entire disk', 'use entire partition, LVM VG Ubuntu-vg, LV root', 'use entire disk and set up LVM', or 'use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM'. Which one do I want?
<tsimpson> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/amd64/libc6/filelist says it should be there
<mikeshollen_> I haven't be able to successfully install ubuntu server on this system yet btw
<machinarius> Now i need to figure out how to tell mono the library is somewhere else - symlinking comes to mind as a bad idea though
<euxneks> howdy, I need to forward a port to another port on the localmachine, how do I do that in ubuntu 13.10?
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Use entire disk (Right?)
<machinarius> euxneks, assuming you have done it on the router use "sudo ufw allow $port"
<tovarish> euxneks, there should be a dirty solution using ssh tunnel
<mikeshollen_> usr13, that's what i assumed. I'll give it a go
<machinarius> where $port is the port number you need to open
<mikeshollen_> usr13, does it automatically chose my swap file size?
<euxneks> machinarius, I don't need to allow a port, I need to redirect from one port to another ..?
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Not sure why you are getting option 'reuse partition, LVM VG Ubuntu-vg, LV root'  Did you have an install on it before? Or is that from a failed attempt?
<machinarius> euxneks, oh my bad
<mikeshollen_> usr13, i think from my failed attempt
<euxneks> machinarius, it will be contained on a local machine anyway so FW doesn't matter :)
<usr13> mikeshollen_: I usually choose my own partition sizes.
<mikeshollen_> usr13, i tried installing the 64 bit 12.04 server LTS twice, and both times when i get done the system starts and then doesn't post
<usr13> mikeshollen_: but that is up to you....
<mikeshollen_> usr13, now I am trying the 32 bit version to see if that is what caused it not to work
<usr13> mikeshollen_: 32bit is ok.
<usr13> mikeshollen_: For server install 32 bit is just fine, in my opinion.
<koyetsu>  mikeshollen_ do you mean doesn't post or doesn't boot?
<usr13> koyetsu: I think he means it just doesn't boot.  Right mikeshollen_ ?
<jhutchins> mikeshollen_: Problems with 64b tend to be things where there isn't a 64b version of some package (ie wine) available.
<mikeshollen_> koyetsu, I think both
<jhutchins> mikeshollen_: If you have a 64b processor, the 64b kernel will run on it, and you can run the 64b user environment.
<mikeshollen_> koyetsu, the system powers up, and then the screen is just blank
<euxneks> does ubuntu 13.10 use iptables?
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Well, at any rate, just see if you can get through this install....
<tovarish> euxneks, yes
<tovarish> it's in the kernel
<jhutchins> mikeshollen_: That sounds like a bad grub install, it's not getting as far as the kernel.
<Beldar> euxneks, Only if you set them up
<mikeshollen_> jhutchins, how do I fix that? why did it install incorrectly?
<jhutchins> mikeshollen_: Good questions.  You never get a grub menu, right?  Have you tried holding the shift key while it boots?
<Beldar> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<jhutchins> mikeshollen_: Have you tried going into the bios?
<mikeshollen_> jhutchins, yes i held shift and nothing happens
<Beldar> euxneks, ^^^^^^^^^^^^ see bots info
<mikeshollen_> jhutchins, i did go into bios, nothing in there that seems useful
<neyder> Hey Beldar I did it!
<Beldar> neyder, Cool, good job. ;)
<jhutchins> mikeshollen_: See if anything here helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jhutchins> mikeshollen_: Make sure it's instlling to the right place.
<neyder> I have now a recovery.iso for HP 450
<neyder> :B
<jhutchins> neyder: Windows recovery iso?
<Guest13941> I tried to do the update so I could get the new 14.04 version but had problems
<neyder> jhutchins, ubuntu recovery iso
<jhutchins> neyder: Excellent.
<rumperlstil> how can I upgrade pidgin to its current version 2.10.7. ?
<nannes> Hi everybody
<rumperlstil> I have 2.10.3 installed
<neyder> 2.1GB where can I upload taht?
<nannes> Why  the "ssd" module has been removed in ubuntu 12.04 precise?
<Beldar> neyder, Does HP keep up with the releases so you at least can get beyond the original install when you purchased? And what release was that.
<mikeshollen_> Yeah I think the GRUB thing never loaded
<mikeshollen_> The system literally powered on, and nothing ever happened on the monitor
<nannes> My b44 needs "ssd" to make my ethernet-chip work
<Beldar> mikeshollen_, No X correct?
<nannes> but lsmod doesn't return any "ssd" module
<mikeshollen_> beldar, i don't understand
<usr13> Beldar: He is doing a server install.
<nannes> And sudo modprobe ssd  returns "FATAL: module ssd not found"
<nannes> So?
<Beldar> mikeshollen_, This is a server with no desktop X would be a desktop.
<Guest13941> I have terminal open was it an apt get cmd?
<neyder> Beldar yep, It's a 12.04  with rigth configurations for HP 450
<mikeshollen_> beldar, nothing posted to the screen
<mikeshollen_> beldar, it literally powers on, and the monitor just says no input
<Beldar> mikeshollen_, Ah, no dual booting here?
<mikeshollen_> beldar, no dual booting
<neyder> it first create a table partition, and create recovery partition and copy itself . after reboot and starts fron that recovery partition et voila!
<mikeshollen_> beldar, i bought this system to be a dedicated server
<geekmasterflash> mikeshollen_, Does it have multiple vga ports?
<geekmasterflash> mikeshollen_, or even, did it once have a video card installed that was recently removed?
<mikeshollen_> geekmasterflash, good thought. it has a via and an hdmi. i have the bios set for HDMI as default
<mikeshollen_> geekmasterflash, i do not have a vga connection available
<jhutchins> mikeshollen_: That page should have instructions for installing or repairing grub2.
<neyder> and it has HP docs oº_
<mikeshollen_> geekmasterflash, the system has integrated video and no room for a video card
<neyder> º_ª
<Beldar> mikeshollen_, Cool, this is a msdos regular partitioning, I ask as there is the bootrepair app which would setup grub, if you did not want to chroot from a live cd and do allthat.
<neyder> ok ok so many candies for today
<geekmasterflash> mikeshollen_, Generally when seeing a "no input" message, it tells me your computer literally isn't using the video output at all.
<jhutchins> mikeshollen_: You will need to boot from a CD/USB, mount the system partition, proc, and sys, then chroot and run grub-update and grub-install.
<mikeshollen_> now on the 32 bit install it says installation failed
<mikeshollen_> says an installation step fails and i can continue
<geekmasterflash> mikeshollen_, Perhaps there is some driver missing for HDMI? If you have ssh server running you can ssh to it and check what the card is and thus what drivers are required
<jhutchins> mikeshollen_: Which step?
<mikeshollen_> i don't know
<Beldar> mikeshollen_, You have good help though so carry on
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Does it give any details?  (Reason for failure?)
<mikeshollen_> 'An installation step failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or soil it and choose something else. The failing step is: Select and install software"
<Guest13941> help!?
<ggg___> hi everyone
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Check the install media for defect.
<ekristen> any reason why dpkg -i mypackage.deb would act differently then apt-get install mypackage
<ggg___> is someone aware of a software of which i could extract and save b-frames from an mkv video for example? i've searched a couple of sites but with no success at all
<ekristen> both deb packages are the same one is just local vs on an repo
<ekristen> the apt-get install doesn't seem to be installing the deb properly
<mikeshollen_> I apologize, but I am a very big nub. You will have to give me more specific instructions. Can I check the media from the disk menu?
<usr13> ekristen: apt-get does not install .deb files, use dpkg
<usr13> ekristen: What package is it?
<mikeshollen_> i believe the step that failed was installing openssh
<geekmasterflash> ekristen, The difference between them can be quite large. apt-getting a package means getting it and it's dependencies. Installing a deb means hoping you have the dependencies met
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Well, first I would do a checksum on the ISO you downloaded.
<usr13> mikeshollen_: md5sum the iso and google it.
<endika> hello
<Guest13941> so can anyone help me with my ubuntu 14.04 update problem???
<ekristen> usr13: custom package I am working on
<grayscale> Guest13941, whats the problem :)
<ekristen> dpkg -i creates the /usr/share/mypackage folder
<ekristen> but apt-get install of the same deb file does not
<Guest13941> well I tried to do it yesterday and it would not work what is the terminal CMD to do it
<gordonjcp> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Beldar> Guest13941, You want #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 issues
<poseid> hey there… was trying out to install nodejs on saucy, but executing "node" gives python stuff...
<Beldar> Guest13941, Are you running 14.04 or are you trying to upgrade to it?
<mikeshollen_> ok, cd disk check utility said the checksum failed. that explained the error but still not the lack of post for the 64 bit version
<rumperlstil> how can I upgrade pidgin to its current version 2.10.7. ?  I currently have 2.10.3 installed, and have a problem of auth error., though my login details are correct
<Guest13941> upgrade to 14.04 and update manager was no help
<neyder> http://hp.archive.canonical.com/updates/dists/precise-stella-osaka
<Beldar> Guest13941, Are you aware that 14.04 is in development and the genral advisement would not to run it as a main use install.
<ballingt> any difference between running apt-get update in a terminal vs a script? Running it with fabric seems not to make various apt-get install commands work, though running it interactives makes them work
<xangua> rumperlstil: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Beldar> !tab | Guest13941
<ubottu> Guest13941: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<k1l_> Guest13941: 14.04 is in development. #ubuntu+1 is the proper channel for issues with that
<Guest13941> oh thanks I did not know that it was that new
<neyder> http://hp.archive.canonical.com/updates/dists/precise-stella-osaka repo for HP 450
<mikeshollen_> do i want to setup LVM?
<Beldar> Guest13941, I'm on 14.04 right now, but I also have 13.10 and 12.04 installed
<mikeshollen_> or just use the entire disk?
<Mitizaro> Hey there!! I'm running Ubuntu 12.04
<Mitizaro> And i cant seem to be able to install Chrome
<Mitizaro> Is there some official issue with it?
<Rory> Mitizaro: What happens when you try?
<Mitizaro> well
<Mitizaro> i do install it but - i cant run it
<Mitizaro> i get an error
<Beldar> Mitizaro, post the errors
<Mitizaro> i first downloaded the Ubuntu/debian   .deb file and manually installed it -- then i reinstalled from the software channel
<Mitizaro> how?
<Guest13941> well my version is called chromium for my linux google browser
<Rory> Mitizaro: If you open a terminal, and run "google-chrome" or "chromium" (depending on which you installed) you will see some descriptive error output. Please share that with us
<Rory> !paste | Mitizaro
<ubottu> Mitizaro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Beldar> Mitizaro, This chromium or chrome?
<rumperlstil> xangua, I'd found this page; https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa
<Mitizaro> Chrome
<Beldar> Mitizaro, The google install?
<Mitizaro> yes
<Rory> Mitizaro: Basically, what does the error say? Without that nobody can help at all :)
<Mitizaro> sec
<Mitizaro> lol do i type "!paste | Mitizaro" in the terminal?
<Beldar> Mitizaro, Use nicks here you can tab complete nicks, post the error of running chrome in the terminal with out sudo of course. Might be chrome-browser not sure.
<Rory> Mitizaro: On the terminal you type: google-chrome
<k1l_> Mitizaro: https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/index.html?platform=linux_ubuntu_i386#eula   get the 32bit or 64 bit version as needed. install it. done
<SuperMiron> Beldar, it's google-chrome
<Mitizaro> okay
<Rory> Mitizaro: Then copy and paste (ctrl-shift-c to copy from a terminal) and paste onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mitizaro> then?
<Rory> Mitizaro: And let us know the URL, so we can see what you have pasted
<Mitizaro> ok here it is:
<Mitizaro> [1203/225127:ERROR:nacl_helper_linux.cc(233)] NaCl helper process running without a sandbox!
<Mitizaro> Most likely you need to configure your SUID sandbox correctly
<Mitizaro> it is short
<Rory> ooh weird. Mitizaro how did you install chrome? use k1l_ 's link above
<Mitizaro> i did
<Beldar> SuperMiron, I see that thanks, I don't use chrome.
<Mitizaro> that is the exact link i used
<Mitizaro> then i copied it into tmp and used "sudo -i dpkg chrome---.deb"
<Rory> Mitizaro: I doubt that's *exactly* what you used but I get the picture. Could you try to reinstall it?
<Mitizaro> i did
<Mitizaro> from the terminal
<Mitizaro> oops
<Mitizaro> the
<FloodBot1> Mitizaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mitizaro> software channel - just hit "reinstall" (surprised it was there lol) and it did its thing
<Mitizaro> then again - cant even run it
<Mitizaro> i HAVE the updates... so wtf :/
<Rory> Mitizaro: Can you download it to your Downloads folder, and show me the output of: sudo apt-get purge google-chrome && sudo dpkg -i name-of-chrome-deb.deb
<Beldar> Mitizaro, when you added the chrome repo did you run an update?
<Rory> Mitizaro: replace name-of-chrome-deb with the actual name, I can't remember it off the top of my head
<Mitizaro> update?
<Beldar> Mitizaro, When you add a repo you run a update to sync the servers
<Mitizaro> um i updated the system cuz this is fresh OS on the pc
<Mitizaro> but i havent updated anything with the app specifically
<Beldar> Mitizaro, BUt did you do it after adding the chrome repo?
<Mitizaro> i installed the chrome - COULDN'T run it, THEN updated then reinstalled and then couldnt again
<Beldar> Mitizaro, Are you getting my point on adding a repo?
<Mitizaro> oh, sec
<Rory> Mitizaro: Can you try completely removing the package with the command "sudo apt-get --purge remove google-chrome"
<Beldar> Mitizaro, You would add the repo run a update, than install.
<Rory> Mitizaro: Then sync the repos with "sudo apt-get update"
<Mitizaro> oh i see
<zyzzyva> Hi, I have a grub issue.  Ubuntu 12.04 (studio) -- dual boot with win7 -- accidentally selected "windows 7 recovery mode" from grub list at boot and it seems to have effed grub's ability to read ext4 partitions.  First I dropped into grub-rescue on boot, but booting from liveCD and running 'boot-repair' did fix the windows partition.  However...
<Mitizaro> so i ran the update
<Mitizaro> will purge it if it doesnt work after it
<Mitizaro> and reinstall from downloads
<zyzzyva> now it thinks my main partition, the ubuntu one, which is ext4, is "free space."  Boot-repair can't fix grub because grub is ON that partition
<zyzzyva> SOS, thanks in advance
<Mitizaro> nah, cant run it again.. reinstalling
<Mitizaro> ok removed guys
<Beldar> Mitizaro, purged yes?
<jhutchins> zyzzyva: It's pretty much expected behavior that a windows restore program will obliterate a dual-boot linux installation.
<zyzzyva> it is a ubuntu restore program
<Mitizaro> yes
<Mitizaro> so i'm installing it from downloads
<jhutchins> zyzzyva: does fdisk know it's a linux partition?
<Mitizaro> using sudo -i dpkg and the path
<Beldar> jhutchins, Can happen, but all my restores have a manual option and I can save the ubuntu installs.
<Mitizaro> (just the name doesnt fit it - i have to add the /home/mitizaro/Downloads/google-chrome.deb   as well)
<zyzzyva> jhutchins: I will paste output of fdisk -l in a sec
<Mitizaro> btw - does chromium have the flash plugins from chrome?
<Mitizaro> because i'm really after that only
<Beldar> Mitizaro, No chrome only has it's flash
<zyzzyva> jhutchins: do you mean that even booting into "recovery mode" ran some windows restore program?
<Mitizaro> ok - sorta completed... half-way:
<Beldar> zyzzyva, Did you run the bootrepair and save the bootinfo summary?
<Mitizaro> hows the pastie link again?
<Beldar> !pastebin > Mitizaro
<ubottu> Mitizaro, please see my private message
<zyzzyva> Beldar: should be able to find that, I'll paste that too
<Beldar> zyzzyva, Cool that is an important script.
<zyzzyva> ok to run boot repair a 2nd time if I don't find the old url?
<Mitizaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516508/
<Beldar> zyzzyva, You can run just the summary.
<Mitizaro> this is where the installation.. just sorta fades away shall i say?
<zyzzyva> Beldar: ok, thanks
<Mitizaro> that happened last time too
<Mitizaro> oh, cant i just get some small flash... :(
<wheatthin> I think you must use adobe flash itself.
<Mitizaro> nah i think i can get away with chrome
<Mitizaro> and ding-ding - there is NO flash for linux
<Mitizaro> even ubuntu, as far as i know
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, My installation of flash disagrees with you.
<wheatthin> Umm.. lol no support for it, but there is.
<Mitizaro> ...... LOL WTF!?!?
<Mitizaro> PLEASE TELL ME
<FloodBot1> Mitizaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, There is just no DECENT flash client
<Mitizaro> MASTERS!!
<Mitizaro> um i want to run a nice online flash based (game) site for sooooo long
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, Well, my flash install came with Firefox when I apt-get it
<Mitizaro> PLEASE tell me how! :)
<Beldar> Mitizaro, The google downloads gives you a deb, I use gdebi to install any external debs, it needs to be installed, and will tell you of any missing packages needed with the deb and will install them, or error on the install.
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, Flash 11.2.202.327
<Mitizaro> ok so gdebi from software channel?
<Mitizaro> geekmaster - can i ask u to try the site? cuz i have that flash too and - no can do sir!
<brontosaurusrex> Mitizaro, afaik it is possible to use pepper-flash from chrome with chromium, but not sure what the procedure.
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, What is the site? It's probably just a permission error
<Mitizaro> saga.games.la -- username: Mitizaro,  password: konohakage1064 - select ANY server
<Mitizaro> and use it
<Mitizaro> (start game - select one of the boxes with servers bellow on left and A NEW WINDOW APPEARS)
<Mitizaro> but then -- i get BLACK screen instead of the flash game
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, I am currently playing the game.
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, I am looking at some girl with a mask on her head
<Mitizaro> whoa!!!
<Mitizaro> amazing
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, And what looks to be a wildly inappropriate dress for a girl of that age
<Mitizaro> wait a second..
<brontosaurusrex> Mitizaro, disable hardware acceleration in flash plugin perhaps?
<Mitizaro> i've heard abou
<Mitizaro> flash being unfriendly with some old AMDs
<Mitizaro> i have 11 old PC, but it has 2,6ghz AMD, 1,3GB Ram and nvidia 5900
<Mitizaro> unless flash really hates me
<Mitizaro> i cant see the reason :/
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, Unfortunately, flash is closed source
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, So it can't be debugged by us
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, But I can say it's working on my AMD machine
<Mitizaro> how old is it?
<Mitizaro> i have just the regular flash from... i mean the latest from the software channel, yes?
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, Not old, it's an FC-9590
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, Oh, the flash version
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, No idea, I added the non-free repo
<Mitizaro> oooh i see
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, And downloaded it from there and it works like a charm
<Mitizaro> can u explain me what are those non free repos?
<wheatthin> it's free, just not opened
<Mitizaro> illegal? stolen?
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, Might I suggest removing the flash you have
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, And using the non-free repo to install it
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, I have never had a problem with it, other than freezing up (plays everything otherwise)
<Mitizaro> ok but what is non-free repo?
<wheatthin> from adobe.
<deepfreez> what is more stable
<deepfreez> ubuntu or debian?
<Mitizaro> oh i see
<Mitizaro> ok i will get it
<Mitizaro> "ubuntu-restricted-extra" just that??
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, It's called the restricted extras. I think you can add it by doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<k1l_> deepfreez: better ask in ##linux for that comparison
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, Or use this link: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/ubuntu-restricted-extras/
<deepfreez> thanks
<Mitizaro> ok but why are they restricted?
<Pici> deepfreez: we sync from Debian Unstable generally, so feel free to extrapolate your own answer from there.
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, Because it's not an open source program
<Mitizaro> oh i see
<Mitizaro> i get it
<Mitizaro> the use is fre but not the engeneering
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, Meaning Ubuntu and others dont have the right to give it out as standard
<Mitizaro> aha
<Mitizaro> cool with me - gonna get it
 * hassen wants to become a genius.,as well a kinux geek.
<Mitizaro> so now i remove the flash plugin from software channel
<k1l_> Mitizaro: you should read about "free software". its not meant free as in free-beer
<hassen> *linux*
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, No idea, you are on your own for that one
<Gorroth_work> hi
<Mitizaro> and when i get the restircted extras
<Mitizaro> its automaticly installed?
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, You will need to remove the flashplugin.so and any other attempted flash installs
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, Yes, but it will likely fail if you have some other flash version installed at the same time
<Mitizaro> hmm
<Mitizaro> whats the purge, do u know?
<Mitizaro> i removed the only flash i saw in software channel
<mikeshollen_> Ok, so I reinstalled Server 64bit, and now I got the GRUB menu to load. When I ask it to load Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-29-generic, nothing seems to happen. Suggestions?
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, All I know if that you will want to look in your mozilla folder for the flashplugin.so and nuke it before trying to install the one from repo
<Gorroth_work> anyone here familiar with the sudoers file?  i want to make it when i connect to my Ubuntu VM from a particular host, i can run "sudo" without entering a passwd.  although, if i connect to that same VM from another host, i want to have to enter a passwd
<Mitizaro> nice
<Mitizaro> um do u know where the mozilla folder is?? :D
<Guest13941> i'm having trouble finding apps/accessories
<kaleki> Amazon Instant Video status: Still struggling
<kaleki> DRM is my bane right now.
<geekmasterflash> kaleki, I have never gotten Amazong Instant Video to work
<geekmasterflash> kaleki, Though, I have managed to get netflix working
<deepfreez> :) have debian server pppoe predefinited?
<deepfreez> ups
<deepfreez> ubuntu *
<kaleki> geekmasterflash I have in the past, but this is 400x more difficult
<Mitizaro> geekmaster - do u know where could that firefox folder be? i have no idea about linux filesystem core
<Guest13941> never mind I found it
<zyzzyva> jhutchins, Beldar: fdisk output: http://www.fpaste.org/58782/61056241/  |  boot-repair summary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516578/
<kaleki> geekmasterflash How did you get netflix going? Moonlight?
<zyzzyva> the reason there are 5 partitions, as far as I understand it, is that the 5th (swap) is part of the 4th
<geekmasterflash> kaleki, http://www.compholio.com/wine-compholio/
<jhutchins> zyzzyva: Windows recovery zapped your install.
<zyzzyva> does that mean my data is unrecoverable?
<jhutchins> zyzzyva: Yes.
<zyzzyva> that is horrible!
<jhutchins> zyzzyva: Except perhaps by forensic recovery methods, depending on whether anything was written to the space.
<kaleki> geekmasterflash My man. 900,000 upvotes to your sir
<zyzzyva> jhutchins: wow.  I've never tried those.  Do you know of a channel for help with that?
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, I think I found it
<Beldar> zyzzyva, bummer, you can clone your installs for just such situations though.
<Mitizaro> nice
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, you may find it in /usr/libs/firefox-addons/plugins
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, it's called libflashplayer.so
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, You will want to delete it and then try using the repo install
<Mitizaro> ok
<zyzzyva> Beldar: true -- my last was a few months back
<kaleki> Has anyone in here been able to get instant video to work?
<Mitizaro> my folders are not containing any file like that
<Mitizaro> i dont suppose its invisible, so i might assume i dont have it (already uninstalled it from software channel)
<geekmasterflash> kaleki, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2099212
<geekmasterflash> kaleki, It seems that some people have had good luck using chrome
<kaleki> geekmasterflash Thanks, hadn't seen this thread
<Mitizaro> okay since i dont find it - time to install!!
<Mitizaro> ok in the process..
<Mitizaro> otoh is there a reason Chrome to be broken for me? (unable to run it)
<zyzzyva> has anyone here done data recovery on a linux ext4 partition before?
<gordonjcp> zyzzyva: yes
<gordonjcp> zyzzyva: use testdisk
<Mitizaro> ok installed them...
<Mitizaro> cross-fingers dude!!!!
<Mitizaro> aaand no - i get the "get adobe flash player" icon
<Mitizaro> in firefox
<Mitizaro> ;(
<zyzzyva> gordonjcp: can it repair the filesystem / boot process, or just save the data to a secondary location?
<Beldar> Mitizaro, Please use nicks here you can tab complete them.
<Mitizaro> huh? nicks??
<Beldar> !tab | Mitizaro
<ubottu> Mitizaro: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Mitizaro> geekmasterflash: u there bro?
<Beldar> Mitizaro, nick is your name here.
<Mitizaro> !tab | geekmasterflash
<ubottu> geekmasterflash: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Beldar> Mitizaro, Your kinda jumping around and not really reading all the posts sent to you, this along with being new to linux is a downfall in getting fixes.
<Mitizaro> i've read everything
<Beldar> Mitizaro, The tab is to complete a nick.
<gordonjcp> zyzzyva: it saves it to another location
<Mitizaro> yeah but i cant seem to make it?? tab+click on name?
<gordonjcp> zyzzyva: I *think* it can work "in place" but that's dangerous
<zyzzyva> gordonjcp: ok, I'll have to find a way to make space for it all
<Beldar> Mitizaro, You just answerd me without my nick.
<Mitizaro> oh i see
<Mitizaro> Beldar: i see
<zyzzyva> gordonjcp: can I run it just to find out if it can see the information at all?
<gordonjcp> zyzzyva: I think so
<Beldar> Mitizaro,  Did you see my post on gdebi?
<Mitizaro> Beldar: yes i did i will try it now
<Beldar> Mitizaro, Cool, if you actually have chrome purged, use it ti install the deb from the official google download of chrome.
<Mitizaro> ok
<Mitizaro> Beldar:  ok
<server_> Всем привет
<Mitizaro> geekmasterflash:  do u just install  the restricted stuff and then.. flash is ready? or do u have to add flash again?
<server_> есть русские?
<Beldar> !ru | server_
<ubottu> server_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<server_>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<muh2000> icq login down right now?
<kaleki> For those of you on Ubuntu Gnome and using Firefox, install the Tiny Menu add on
<kaleki> Then disable the menu toolbar
<kaleki> It removes A LOT of extra chrome
<maujhsn> How to you set "root" or administrator permissions on a new ly installed liveUSB?
<Mitizaro> ok i really dont get it..
<Mitizaro> Beldar: doesnt work
<Mitizaro> Beldar:  installed it, but the SAME result -- deinstalled with the gdebi, then installed it with the same tool - nothing
<Beldar> Mitizaro, I am not sure you have purged chrome, or that the initial install was incorrect in oreder to get it working.
<Mitizaro> ??
<Mitizaro> i purged it
<Beldar> Mitizaro, The deinstall with gdebi is not a purge.
<Mitizaro> with the terminal and the gdebi (for some reason it wanted to deisntall again - did it)
<zyzzyva> gordonjcp: it found the files!  I'm a bit confused by the 'deleted' marker it shows on the list
<Mitizaro> i used  sudo apt-get purge google-chrome
<mikeshollen_> I am able to get the GRUB boot loader to load on my system, but after I select my OS it just goes to a blank screen.
<Mitizaro> and gave me three 0 at the end - 0 to upgrade, 0 to install and one more.
<zyzzyva> gordonjcp: http://www.fpaste.org/58790/86107157/
<Beldar> Mitizaro, Do that again, then open home and hit ctrl-h to unhide and click on .config and make sure there is no google-chrome there, then install again.
<zyzzyva> gordonjcp: if there's a way to repair the metadata in-place so it no longer thinks the partition is marked for deletion, I'd like to try that
<Mitizaro> ok
<zyzzyva> gordonjcp: then maybe it could boot normally?  I just don't know what's possible.  I can see lists of all my files, though, so I know they're safe for the moment
<Zooklubba> I had a bunch of packages upgraded using apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, I now did a reboot and I can't ssh to the server anymore. No physical access, but I can get access through a recovery system. Not sure how or what to debug though. Trying to ssh just says connection refused.
<Beldar> Mitizaro, For the record you claim to deinstall with gdebi and run a purge, yo0u can't remove something twice.
<Zooklubba> Nginx is running when I cant connect, so I know the server has started
<Mitizaro> oooooh
<Mitizaro> lol
<Mitizaro> sec
<Mitizaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516683/
<Beldar> Mitizaro, always show the whole process including the commands you have run.
<Mitizaro> sec
<Beldar> Mitizaro, run sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-stable
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Still there?
<mikeshollen_> yes
<zyzzyva> Beldar, gordonjcp -- I can change the flag what I know to be a linux partition to "primary bootable" instead of "deleted"
<Mitizaro> sec
<zyzzyva> is that sane?
<Mitizaro> thats what i did
<mikeshollen_> usr13, yes
<Beldar> Mitizaro, google-chrome-stable are you sure?
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Blank screen?  Is it just black?  (There is no output from the video card to the monitor?)
<Mitizaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516698/
<Mitizaro> yes, sir! i am!
<mikeshollen_> usr13, after the grub, there is no output to monitor
<usr13> mikeshollen_: What kind of monitor is it?
<Beldar> Mitizaro, That last pastebin does not have a stable after google-chrome
<mikeshollen_> hdmi/vga hanns G
<mikeshollen_> known good monitor, works for my other computers
<usr13> mikeshollen_: What display adpater is it?
<maujhsn> How  do you set "root" or "administrator" permissions on a newly installed liveUSB?
<mikeshollen_> usr13, i tried both vga and hdmi
<Mitizaro> oh..
<usr13> mikeshollen_: So you have vga and hdmi ports on the display adapter?
<mikeshollen_> yes
<Mitizaro> lol
<Mitizaro> looool
<Mitizaro> finally
<usr13> mikeshollen_: And you also have hdmi and vga ports on the monitor?
<mikeshollen_> usr13, yes
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Does the monitor report that there is no input?
<Beldar> Mitizaro, now open home hit ctrl-h and open .config and make sure there is no google-chrome if there is send it to trash then run the gdebi install.
<mikeshollen_> usr13, yes
<deepfreez> what version of ubuntu recomanded?
<deepfreez> 13 or 12?
<deepfreez> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=64&release=latest
<deepfreez> ?
<usr13> But yet the grub screen comes up?  Right?
<Beldar> deepfreez, no recommendations that is your choice
<Beldar> deepfreez, 12.04 has 5 years supprt however
<usr13> mikeshollen_: But yet the grub screen comes up?  Right?
<mikeshollen_> usr13, i have an old ubuntu 8 desktop version of hardy that has live boot on the CD. I tested the disk in my desktop and it still can live boot. when i try on the server, the monitor is just blank (though it doesn't say no input like it does with the server install)
<Mitizaro> ok the process ended strangely
<mikeshollen_> usr13, when i tap the spacebar during boot, GRUB will load and post
<deepfreez> Beldar, understand, but 13 is more better like 12
<Beldar> !best | deepfreez
<ubottu> deepfreez: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, You need to add usernames to responses or we will have no idea who you are talking to
<Beldar> deepfreez, better is asubjective.
<deepfreez> thanks
<Beldar> Mitizaro, pastebin the command and errors
<Mitizaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516729/
<usr13> mikeshollen_: So you see things going by after the grub screen?  (In other words you see bootup information going by?)
<Mitizaro> its not error but... ending like that? @ Beldar
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, Totally normal
<Mitizaro> oh, ok
<mikeshollen_> usr13, no, i only see the grub screen. the moment i hit enter to select linux to boot from, it goes blank and that's the end
<usr13> mikeshollen_: No errors no nothing?
<mikeshollen_> usr13, nothing
<Mitizaro> Beldar:  there is no chrome in .config
<usr13> mikeshollen_: What ISO did you get?
<Mitizaro> Beldar: now GDEBI?
<mikeshollen_> usr13, ubuntu server 12.04 LTS 64
<Beldar> Mitizaro, yep all normal, hehe you will get this linux thing after awhile its not easy takes awhile. ;) Okay install again using gdebi
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Did you test the media?  Did you test the iso?
<JoeyJoeJo> I had to downgrade my kernel to 3.5 from 3.8. Now when I do apt-get remove linux-image-3.8.0.29-generic it tries to remove my 3.8.0.29 and install 3.8.0.33. How can I just remove 3.8.0-29?
<mikeshollen_> usr13, disc came back no errors. also, why would my server not live boot from my desktop 8 disk if that disk works in another computer?
<Beldar> Mitizaro,THis is athe deb from the google chrome website and either 32 bit or 64 bit per your OS?
<Mitizaro> Beldar:  okay... btw thank you for everything!! and i really love the linux idea - like if i can get a little bit more (2-3) features EVEN if i had the money (like i'm kinda moral) - i would never be on windows
<Mitizaro> 32bit
<Mitizaro> i'm AMD 32bit
<usr13> mikeshollen_: What is "desktoop 8 disk"?
<mikeshollen_> usr13, hardy
<Mitizaro> and yes - the google site @ Beldar
<Beldar> Mitizaro, Cool and you have the 32 bit download from the goolge chrome website?
<Mitizaro> yes
<mikeshollen_> usr13, 5 version old ubuntu desktop
<Beldar> Mitizaro, Cool, we all have our fingers crossed install.
<Mitizaro> actually if i get new laptop - even if i have legal windows i will ALWAYS have some nice front-end-well-made-linux by hand
<mikeshollen_> usr13, that was the last time I used linux, and I figured it was worth testing that disk because I have a very limited number of CDrs
<usr13> mikeshollen_: So it won't boot a live Distro CD either?
<tnfnsexe> Did someone highlight me?
<Mitizaro> the only things i cant do here are (1 - flash) and 2 - League of Legends... cuz PC is old to handle wine @ Beldar
<mikeshollen_> usr13, that's correct. the monitor doesn't say no input, it is just blank
<Beldar> tnfnsexe, just me right now
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, I have wine working on a machine worse than a 2.6 Ghz
<Goldman60> usr13 mikeshollen could the video card be too new for a 2 1/2 year old version of Ubuntu?
<Beldar> Mitizaro, Ah, not a gamer myself.
<tnfnsexe> Beldar: well the client said there was a highlight
<geekmasterflash> Mitizaro, I even gamed with it before I upgraded
<usr13> mikeshollen_: No text at all?  Not even a blinking rectangle?
<mikeshollen_> goldman60, possibly
<Mitizaro> yeah but the PC is barely making the.. requirements
<mikeshollen_> usr13, nothing, no text no images, blank
<Mitizaro> i have dounbts i can play it at all (have done so on windows barely)
<Beldar> tnfnsexe, Not in the last hour and 1/2 that I see.
<Mitizaro> well
<tnfnsexe> Beldar: I do not see it
<Mitizaro> chrome doesnt respond @ Beldar
<Goldman60> mikeshollen_ have you tried booting in low graphics mode?
<mikeshollen_> how
<tnfnsexe> Pidgin uses blue as a notice of highlight
<usr13> mikeshollen_: That is very strange.
<Beldar> Mitizaro, You installed with gdebi?
<Mitizaro> yes
<tnfnsexe> Beldar: it was blue
<Mitizaro> Beldar:  Google hates me (its kinda mutual actually)
<Beldar> Mitizaro, how are you starting it?
<mikeshollen_> goldman80, how do i boot in low graphics mode?
<Mitizaro> right click - open with GDEBI
<tnfnsexe> Backdoors in the GPU again?
<tnfnsexe> Is someone testing the color codex
<usr13> Goldman60:  It is a server install.
<tnfnsexe> IT WAS BLUE
<Beldar> tnfnsexe, All I can say is I see your name nowhere in the last 1 /12 hours.
<tnfnsexe> NO HIGHLIGHTS?
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Can you give me the name of the iso image you downloaded?
<Goldman60> mikeshollen_ usr13 ah then it is already in low graphics
<Beldar> Mitizaro, have you installed gdebi?
<Mitizaro> yes
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Can you copy&paste it here for us?
<Mitizaro> i did when u told me
<Jordan_U> tnfnsexe: After your offtopic all caps message someone notified the ops, with a message that included your nick. So that explains the mistery. Now that that's dealt with, please try to stay on topic in this channel, and don't use all caps.
<tnfnsexe> Beldar: this is why i need to go way back to basic color machines
<tnfnsexe> Jordan_U: WHat timestamp I want to look for myself
<Jordan_U> tnfnsexe: 18:53 by my client's time (current time being 14:08).
<mikeshollen_> ubuntu-12.04.3-server-adm64.iso
<Beldar> Mitizaro, So lets make sure you have the right deb download again from here. https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/ it will ask you if you want to install with gdebi click yes and keep the browser you using open while it install.
<Mitizaro> @ Beldar & geek:  This is super strange - it slike Flash IS enabled (i installed restircted + command to get flash) -- but... still black screen.   Java maybe? SOmething else?
<tnfnsexe> Jordan_U: I bet convieniently out of my buffer
<Mitizaro> btw - this is the chrome error:
<mikeshollen_> usr13, ubuntu-12.04.3-server-adm64.iso
<k1l> !irclogs | tnfnsexe
<ubottu> tnfnsexe: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<mikeshollen_> usr13, *amd
<Beldar> Mitizaro, You are running 12.04 precise correct?
<Mitizaro> yeah
<Mitizaro> the one i downloaded TODAY from the ubuntu site
<Mitizaro> 12.04.03 or smth
<Beldar> Mitizaro, I will reboot to that and see if I have any problems install chrome, I will be back 2 min
<Mitizaro> btw - the terminal that i used to purge - sayts when attempted to be closed - there are unfinished taks and they would terminate if i close it..
<usr13> !efi | mikeshollen_
<ubottu> mikeshollen_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mitizaro> ok - i will reboot too!!
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I tell if an ubuntu server with no GUI is set to automatically update?
<hassen_> !GLUT
<usr13> !nomodeset | mikeshollen_
<ubottu> mikeshollen_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TauNeutrino> hey guys
<TauNeutrino> may I troll?
<usr13> no
<Beldar> TauNeutrino, you already are lol
<JoeyJoeJo> I feel like that question in itself is trolling
<TauNeutrino> haha
<TauNeutrino> contradiction in itself
<TauNeutrino> no wait
<TauNeutrino> I wanted to ask why there is this huge "LOG IN HAS CHANGED" banner at the ubuntu forum for several decades now
<Mitizaro> okayy..
<k1l> TauNeutrino: how much warnings do you need?
<usr13> !ot TauNeutrino
<Beldar> TauNeutrino, a neutrino is supposed to pass through unnoticed, can you do that?
<mikeshollen_> ubottu, thanks for your help. I am very very new to this. are you suggesting i may need to issue command line commands from GRUB?
<ubottu> mikeshollen_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> !ot | TauNeutrino
<ubottu> TauNeutrino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hassen_> LMFAO at my oddly slow internet speed..
<Zta> My desktop is broken.  I was messing with gsettings/ccsm/(unity|ubuntu)-tweak and now my launcher won't show and nearly al shortcut keys are gone.  Luckily pidgin starts upon login and I can still start a terminal.
<TauNeutrino> ^^ nope
<Zta> How do I reset my ... desktop?
<TauNeutrino> ok I'll ask in ubuntu-offtopic
<Beldar> Zta, unity? what release?
<TauNeutrino> thx bye
<Zta> Beldar: Ubuntu 13.10
<Beldar> Zta, unity?
<Zta> Beldar: How should I know?  The one that was shipped with Ubuntu 13.10.
<Zta> Beldar: unity 7.1.2
<Mitizaro> Beldar:  okay i'm here - no flash aint working, no chrome doesnt as well (after reboot)
<Zta> Beldar: Compiz 0.9.10.2
<Beldar> Zta, did it or does it have apanel on the left of the dektop?
<Zta> Beldar: I haven't seen that panel since the past several releases.
<Mitizaro> Beldar:  i'm all out of hope now... really... this is a... 5-8 months pursuit? i've been to 10 different distros, 4 types of puppy, 4 types of mint, 4 types of ubuntu... legacyos4.. vector linux...    nothing seems to work :/   - youtube does on some, but real flash - never.
<Beldar> Mitizaro, I was rebooting to 12.04, I just installed google chrome with no problems,  not sure really what errors you have made or are making for you to have the same exsperience.
<Zta> Beldar: What are you getting at?  It's a standard Ubuntu 13.10 that I've managed to mess up in my attempt to configure it though gsettings.
<Beldar> Zta, My point is confirming the desktop and release.
<k1l> Mitizaro: please tell that to adobe. they dropped linux support.
<Mitizaro> i know
<Mitizaro> i know
<Beldar> Zta, which by the way is critical for a reset.  here is the unity in 13.10 reset info. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<Zta> Beldar: I already said: unity 7.1.2  and  Compiz 0.9.10.2.  I didn't install some custom version.
<Mitizaro> they dont even care adobe.. btw i will shoot em an email
<lickalott> hello all.  wondering if someone could assist with a scripting issue.  I'm trying to use the day only from the date stdout. something like: set DAY = `date[1]`
<Zta> Beldar: Ok, thanks.
<Mitizaro> i truly hope STEAMOS would encorporate it..
<usr13> Zta: Are you wanting to reset unity to default?
<Jordan_U> k1l: They didn't drop linux support, they just dropped support for the non pepper API plugin in linux. They still support (or rather google does) flash for google chrome and chromium.
<lickalott> hello all.  wondering if someone could assist with a scripting issue.  I'm trying to use the day only from the date stdout. something like: set DAY = `date[1]`  but it's not letting me set the variable
<sda> hi all, i'm trying to install ubuntu server on my old laptop. Once I arrive at detect network, it stall because it's not able to load wifi firmware: ieee80211 phy0: brcmsmac fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw. I don't need the wifi card to install. Any IDEA?
<usr13> Zta: Was that you? Or someone else?
<Rexter> Generally, I've found Brother network printers easy to install, but I'm getting my ass kicked with this Brother MFC-j430w on Ubuntu 13.10. Could someone help me trouble-shoot?
<k1l> Jordan_U: afaik its not adobe that supports flash in chrome (pepper) its google itself
<Mitizaro> wait... Chromium has flash??
<Jordan_U> lickalott: Day as in day of the week? Day of the Month? Month and day of the month?
<Mitizaro> i CAN run chromium... is there a way to use it??
<e0ndrac0> can I get 12.04 LTS support here with ati video drivers?
<Beldar> Zta, we somtimes miss some posts, that is why keeping them together is helpful, I asked two questions, it is not hard to read that and answer that in one post, rather than act snarky with a whats you point. And realize that things are missed
<hassen_> ffs..going to restart the modem...the connectionis annoyingly slow.
<Jordan_U> k1l: That's what I said.
<lickalott> day of the month
<hassen_> *connection is
<Zta> usr13: It was me.  I think I just managed to do it with:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ &&   setsid unity
<lickalott> so Tue for today
<Rexter> Mitizaro, flash is not bakes into chromium like chrome.
<usr13> Zta: Ok
<e0ndrac0> looking for help with ati video drivers on x64 12.04
<lickalott> i've scripted a similar program in csh in solaris but setting the variables seems to be a little different with ubuntu
<Mitizaro> Rexter: what do u mean? that i cant install it, or that i have to manually do so?
<lickalott> oh yeah...i'm using csh btw
<Jordan_U> Mitizaro: Install Google Chrome and you will get Google Chrome + the pepper API based flash. From there, you can use the newest version of flash in either Google Chrome or in Chromium, but not in Firefox.
<Zta> Beldar: yes, sorry.  I just assumed maybe you though I'd installed some tarball and broke my system that way.  Thanks for the help.  Your trick did it.
<Rexter> Mitizaro; the same flash you install for Firefox will also fix up Chromium.
<Mitizaro> well if u follow the discussions, @ guys -- i cant install chrome - thats what i've been trying with Beldar for so long
<Rexter> mitizaro; I's just install the restricted extras.
<deepfreez> is posibile to connect remote to ubuntu from windows?
<e0ndrac0> regarding 12.04 LTS x64 AMD / Ati: I can't get gpu acellerated video packages to install properly, xbmc and vlc both crash frequently (core dumps) and wine doesn't run diablo 3 or wow properly, distorted graphics on menus and crashing
<zerowaitstate> deepfreez, with vnc or ssh
<Mitizaro> i did so already @rexter
<Jordan_U> Mitizaro: Since there is a lot of scrollback to read, could you please summarise the problem you had installing Google Chrome?
<deepfreez> zerowaitstate aaa vnc thanks
<Mitizaro> Jordan of course!!
<Rexter> Mitizaro; are you trying to install flash, or are you installing chromium?
<Mitizaro> both
<Mitizaro> chrome and flash
<Mitizaro> i cant run it - nothing appears and i get error - i've deinstalled it, used GDEBI - same
<Rexter> Mitizaro; Chrome, or Chromium?
<Mitizaro> chrome
<Mitizaro> i have chromium
<Mitizaro> but chrome doesnt run
<Jordan_U> Mitizaro: How did you try to install Google Chrome? How did you then try to run Google Chrome?
<Mitizaro> well
<Rexter> Mitizaro; so you want them both?
<Mitizaro> 1st time - termnal  sudo -i path
<Mitizaro> 2nd time - channel - un and then install
<Mitizaro> 3rd time - purge then gdebi
<Mitizaro> no
<FloodBot1> Mitizaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krabas> chrome sucks
<krabas> /quit
<krabas> QUIT
<Mitizaro> i just want to play flash somehow.. ;(
<FloodBot1> krabas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rexter> Mitizaro; do you have Firefox?
<Jordan_U> Mitizaro: I asked you two questions. You only answered one of them.
<Mitizaro> yes
<Mitizaro> i want either - not both
<Mitizaro> i just want to use flash somehow - so either chrome, or flash for firefox
<OerHeks> Mitizaro, maybe it is a videodriver issue
<Rexter> Mitizaro; does flash work in Firefox?
<Mitizaro> no
<krabas> forget flash, it's dead
<Rexter> Mitizaro, in Firefox, what does it do?
<geekmasterflash> krabas, If only.
<Mitizaro> well
<e0ndrac0> anyone using irssi client know how to filter the -!- connect / dc messages off the main window? NO search yet in documentation (not working)
<Mitizaro> when i hit the flash game
<Mitizaro> in the VERY game - i get black screen
<Mitizaro> geekmasterflash reported succesfully opening it
<usr13> My flashplayer works.
<Mitizaro> oh and youtube doesnt work as well
<Mitizaro> gray screen
<Mitizaro> no bulding block (like the flash logo) - nothing
<hassen> awwww...now running my favorite software (Celestia) in my new ubuntu OS :D
<Rexter> Mitizaro; system specs?
<Mitizaro> well
<Mitizaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516883/
<Mitizaro> lol those arent the full ones?
<e0ndrac0> hey all I'm new to this irc, how do I and who do I ask for help?
<Zta> <Alt>onehalf or <Alt>½ or <Alt>Above_Tab seems to be mapped to some window switching in Ubuntu by default.  What is it doing?  And how do I disable it?  I need <Alt>onehalf mapped to someting else.
<lickalott> Jordan_U you got anything on the date thing?
<Mitizaro> AMD Cpu 2,4 GHZ - Overclocked WITHOUT real voltages added - just the MGHZ - to 2,6-2,8 as in terms of power..
<Mitizaro> 1,3GB RAM DDR2
<Mitizaro> Nvidia GeForce FX5900ZT
<Mitizaro> 80gb hdd
<Mitizaro> 11 year old PC
<FloodBot1> Mitizaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> single core AMD?
<Rexter> Mitizaro; you're screwed. I had the same issue on several old machined. never resolved.
<usr13> e0ndrac0: You just state your issue.  (You ask the channel in general.)
<lickalott> is there a perl chan on freenode that isn't locked?
<Mitizaro> yes single
<Rexter> Mitizaro; you'll find that if you run an ols live CD of like Linux Mint, it has flash player built in. It will workk until you update it.
<OerHeks> lickalott, just register with #freenode, and you'll get in
<Mitizaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516898/
<lickalott> heh....  thanks OerHeks.  I reg'd and never attempted to rejoin
<Mitizaro> actually - yes.. for YOUTUBE the older flash - 10-smth works
<Rexter> Mitizaro; the current, and last version of flash for Linux doesn't work with a lot of old hardware.
<Mitizaro> BUT for newer flash games - no
<usr13> lickalott: /join #perl
<e0ndrac0> I've tried the provided drivers, both offered after install, and from the website building the 13.4 packages.  Everything seems to install fine, I've read I needed ia32 libs and installed those, I run vlc or xbmc from console and it says it's running va-api but both keep crashing.  Another problem is diablo 3 and wow under wine both crashing or not rendering right
<lickalott> got it now.  Thanks!
<Mitizaro> yeah i've heard so
<Mitizaro> so... what do i do - cry?   thats why i wanted ubuntu 12.04 - Chrome.
<Rexter> Mitizaro, You can't just not update, unless you don't update your browser. new browsers will block old flash.
<usr13> mikeshollen_: Are you still here?
<e0ndrac0> I really don't know what to do I kind of need some help installing this right.  I'm following guides to the letter but missing something
<e0ndrac0> I'll change to 13.10 if it will fix the problem
<Mitizaro> no i meant
<Mitizaro> 12.04 of linux
<Mitizaro> and the latest chrome
<e0ndrac0> I read a lot that x64 is having issues with ati video drivers latley
<e0ndrac0> lately* always has it seems
<Mitizaro> but i cant install chrome here... so i'm wtf
<e0ndrac0> hence xvba being phased out?
<Rexter> Mitizaro; flash is proprietary, proprietary sux. simple as that. Luckily flash is going away.
<Beldar> Mitizaro, Can you run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade copy and paste all that to a terminal, and if offered upgrades don;t run it but keep the terminal open and pastebin all the info.
<deepfreez> how to install GNOME Classic desktop with all?
<Beldar> deepfreez, THe fallback, or gnome 2
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<e0ndrac0> I just want a stable x64 distro with my gpu accelleration working properly, that's all I want.  I'll pay for it!! lol
<Zta> I'm running this, but still pressing Alt+F2 opens the Run a command window.  What's going on?  gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings switch-to-workspace-2 "['<Alt>F2']"
<Mitizaro> wel
<Rexter> Mitizaro; You don't need flash for youtube.
<Mitizaro> i already UPDATED everything
<e0ndrac0> unity keeps screwing up also!!! windows get non responsive and crash all the time
<deepfreez> Beldar i dont have desktop yet ! and i want to install gone with fallback
<Beldar> Mitizaro, I want to see if you have broken packages or anything amiss.
<Mitizaro> ok
<Mitizaro> btw
<e0ndrac0> I had this same issue with fedora so I switched
<Mitizaro> it turns out
<Mitizaro> i have 4 video drivers at the same time
<Mitizaro> geek found it
<FloodBot1> Mitizaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beldar> deepfreez, cool check the bouts nounity info.
<Beldar> bots*
<deepfreez> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Mitizaro> so i gonna remove restricted goods...    and all the 4 drivers with purge - then just add one.
<Beldar> mmmmm 4 graphic drivers "Homer Simpson"
<Beldar> ;)
<Rexter> Mitizaro; I spent countless hours on several machines dealing with this issue. I finally resigned myself to the fact that I just could't have flash on this particular machine.
<Mitizaro> just to mention -- i HAVENT put any BESIDE   restricted goods package -- and nvidia-current from software channel
<lickalott> so....date?
<Mitizaro> this install is as old as +10min from my chat entry here today! :D
<Beldar> Mitizaro, when you installed 12.04 did you have a rather large update?
<geekmasterflash> Beldar, Yeah, he's got nvidia-325, nvidia-173, nvidia-173-updates, and noveau all reporting as active when he did lspci -k
<Rexter> Mitizaro, tried several different graphic cards with different drivers. It did't seem to make any difference.
<Mitizaro> did the update
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, good job figuring that out, I was wondering if the repos were even synced.
<Mitizaro> yes i had
<Mitizaro> large update
<nikolaaa1> Hi.
<nikolaaa1> I need some help.
<Rory> !details | nikolaaa1
<ubottu> nikolaaa1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Mitizaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516934/
<mmazing> anyone in here have any experience setting up SphinxClient with php?
<nikolaaa1> I'm running ubuntu version 10.04, and im having problems shutdown, it just shows on the screen with saying Ubuntu and nothing else.
<nikolaaa1> I Know 10.04 is not supported, but my laptop is old 10 years, and it doesnt support unity.
<nikolaaa1> Help please.
<MonkeyDust> nikolaaa1: then use something else, xfce, lxde...
<nikolaaa1> Monkey, i tried sudo halt in terminal, but nothing.
<nikolaaa1> It's quite annoying shutting it on button everytime.
<Rory> nikolaaa1: What's the model of your laptop?
<nikolaaa1> IBM Thinkpad T20
<nikolaaa1> As i said, old laptop.
<renebarbosa> nikolaaa1, you can try lubuntu or xubuntu
<Rexter> i could use some help installing a Brother printer.
<Mitizaro> gonna give the second update pastie soon
<Rory> nikolaaa1: Can you pastebin the output of the command: lsmod
<renebarbosa> they usually works fine on old machines
<Rory> !paste | nikolaaa1
<ubottu> nikolaaa1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nikolaaa1> Sure, let me just execute it.
<Mitizaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6516952/ - second one @ Beldar
<usr13> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<e0ndrac0> so I need some help troubleshooting seriously bad unity lag, opening closing windows, they're greying out and I have to force quit them to get a response, happens with transmission, file browsing, terminal; since installing current ati drivers
<Rory> e0ndrac0: did it happen before you installed the drivers?
<e0ndrac0> no
<Rory> e0ndrac0: Uninstall the drivers
<Rexter> gutenprint install freezes up while installing a network printer.
<e0ndrac0> I need the drivers for gpu accelleration. Uninstalling them isn't an option and it happens every install
<Mitizaro> Beldar: what do u think?
<Beldar> Mitizaro, You left out all of the update, no errors there?
<Rory> OK e0ndrac0 what graphics card do you have (you can check the exact one if you tell me the output of the command: lspci | grep VGA )
<e0ndrac0> ati radeon hd6770
<Beldar> Mitizaro, the upgrade you showed all and looks good, the update after the last line you have will show errors if there are any.
<e0ndrac0> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Juniper XT [Radeon HD 6770]
<Mitizaro> well there is no more lines
<Mitizaro> i mean i get writing room afterwards
<akcin> good evening, all... I have an issue with a wireless card on an Asus EEEPC... the 1000ha in particular.
<akcin> I'm confused whether it's a software problem, or if the hardware blew up on me.
<akcin> Any ideas how I might be able to figure that out?
<e0ndrac0> this problem with unity lag seems to be progressive, doesn't happen right after the install but usually a few days later after usage
<Rexter> Beldar; thanks for your help with my screen resolution issue last night. The monitor I was using was only temporary. Ultimately, I moved it to an Acer 16X9 monitor, and it worked perfectly. It just didn't like that Sumsung monitor. I sure learned a lot.
<akcin> can you unstinall Unity?
<e0ndrac0> I would love to
<e0ndrac0> if it will fix it
<Beldar> Rexter, I wondered if a different monitor might be the answer, congrats.
<e0ndrac0> is there another ui I can switch to?
<akcin> I don't know... that's why I'm asking. :P
<e0ndrac0> I heard something about compiz being the problem and getting removed
<e0ndrac0> in 13.10
<akcin> My netbook hates Unity though, that's for sure.
<Beldar> akcin, Not really, nor is it needed, whats the end goal here?
<Rexter> Beldar; yea, and 4x3 1600X1200 monitor is quite antiquated.
<e0ndrac0> can anyone using 13.10 confirm for me compiz was removed from it :D
<akcin> Beldar Frankly, I just am confused why the computer is running so slowly. And it feels like it's the UI that's slowing it down.
<Beldar> e0ndrac0, compiz woudl be in the ubuntu desktop
<Beldar> akcin, what is the cpu and gpu
<Rexter> Beldar; i now know how to make that monitor work if i wanted to.
<akcin> beldar, It's a EEEPC... so... bad and terrible?
<e0ndrac0> Beldar my problem I think is driver related, everything seems to install right but doesn't and over time my ui lags / crashes a lot, wine won't work properly and va-api / xvba start to slowdown
<brontosaurusrex> e0ndrac0, wasn't there a gnome-shell respin?
<akcin> I'm just wondering if perhaps I should try a fresh install... and see what happens. It's just a pain when I don't have a cd drive.
<gordonjcp> akcin: what's the CD drive for?
<akcin> Installing from a cd?
<Beldar> e0ndrac0, I have the feeling you are coming to conclusions then asking questions related to those rather than just giving the details that might support them or find an answer.
<gordonjcp> akcin: oh
<gordonjcp> akcin: do people still do that?
<akcin> gordonjcp I don't know... how do you do it?
<e0ndrac0> no one is asking me for details, I don't know what else to give besides my distro, video card model, and which driver I'm using
<gordonjcp> akcin: I netboot and install off the network, or if I'm not at home or in the workshop I boot off a USB stick
<gordonjcp> akcin: I don't think I've owned a computer with a CD drive for well over a decade
<gordonjcp> akcin: wouldn't even know where to buy CDs, if indeed they are still made
<akcin> gordonjcp: Right... I expect to do it from a USB stick... but that said... I am not sure that I still have a thumb drive big enough.
<akcin> gordonjcp What have you been using for computers?
<Zta> Beldar: Hi, it's me again.  Now I've screwed up my desktop again.  And this time there's gnome-terminal open.  No launcher either.  Nor a top bar.  The dconf reset -f option doesn't work from the terminal at Alt+Ctrl+F1.  What to do?
<deepfreez> gnome?
<esde> I just had a few power events this weekend and found myself in the same situation as OP in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163987 but there are no replies. Any suggestions on how to achieve the same goal in that thread?
<mmazing> akcin: clearly gordonjcp uses an advanced computer from the future that shields you from knowing about ancient things like cd drivce
<mmazing> drives*
<Guest52833> S0ulGod <chris123>
<Guest52833> S0ulGod <chris123>
<Zta> Why did Linux suddenly get so weird and complicated?  I cannot reset my desktop configuration without my desktop environment fully running (dconf cannot reset compiz settings tree).  It used to be a simple matter of rm -f ~/.fluxboxrc
<gordonjcp> Zta: then install fluxbox
<Zta> Gor
<Zta> gordonjcp: nice.
<gordonjcp> Zta: that's the great thing, you've got that choice
<Zooklubba> So. Ubuntu server 12.04 lts. I decided to reboot it today, turns out something has messed something up. I get connection refused. I have no idea why this happened. I haven't touched the sshd config file for ages. I did have a ton of apt-get update/upgrade that I ran the other week
<ablyss> anyone use usb 3.0 here with no issues?
<Zooklubba> So now Im in rescue mode. Not sure what to look for in order to get the ssh back working
<Zta> gordonjcp: I'd prefer to somehow run Unity but without compiz.  The two seem to conflict in weird ways.  Is it possible?
<gordonjcp> Zta: you could try 2d fallback
<gordonjcp> Zooklubba: have you got console access to the machine, either physically or via some other means?  Xen-shell, or whatever?
<Zooklubba> console via networked booted os
<deepfreez> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Zooklubba> So yes gordonjcp
<Zta> gordonjcp: Maybe I should give it a try.  The default 13.10 desktop environment is too fragile.  It used to be fine in 13.04, and near solid in 12.10.  I don't know what's going on.
<akcin> So I'm guessing no one has a sure fire way to check to see if the wireless card is still working or not, eh?
<gordonjcp> Zooklubba: what exactly do you mean by "console via networked booted os", do you mean netbooting some recovery image?
<Zooklubba> netbooting some kind of limited OS. In which I have mounted my disk
<gordonjcp> akcin: "working" in what sense?
<gordonjcp> Zooklubba: okay
<akcin> gordonjcp Like... not a hardware failure...
<Zooklubba> Linux rescue 3.10.18 atm
<gordonjcp> akcin: well, can you see it with ifconfig?
<akcin> gordonjcp I don't know..
<v_> Hi, can anyone help me with dual boot win8 and ubuntu? I bought a lenovo laptop g505s with win8 and I made a partition for ubuntu. From the grub menu I couldnt enter win8, so I used boot repair, then disable secure boot and from then I cant enter neither ubuntu neither win8..
<v_> I m in from live usb...
<gordonjcp> Zooklubba: does anything else seem to start up when you boot normally?
<xangua>  It used to be a simple matter of rm -f ~/.fluxboxrc - you still can 'reset' compiz config the same way Zta
<akcin> gordonjcp All I see from ifconfig is the ethernet connecter and a local loopback
<Zta> gordonjcp: Will unity-2d bring a desktop similar to the default, but without hardware accelleration?  I'm not interested in any legacy Gnomeish desktop with panels and what not...
<gordonjcp> akcin: anything in dmesg?
<Zta> xangua: How, please?
<Zooklubba> gordonjcp: nginx starts and seem to be starting normally yes. But afaik not mysql server
<akcin> gordonjcp Ack... that's long... what am I looking for there?
<xangua> rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html  Zta
<Mitizaro> Beldar:  do u know how i can remove  nvidiafb?
<deepfreez> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<deepfreez> not work
<Mitizaro> we're struggling with geekmaster...   i've had puppy linuxes before, but i just ran complete nuke on HDD 80GB to install Ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> !doesntwork | deepfreez
<ubottu> deepfreez: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Zta> xangua: Of course, there it was.  I was looking in ~/.local.  Thanks.
<deepfreez> how i install gnome 2 ?
<Beldar> Mitizaro, Not really I have never had nvidia.
<deepfreez> i have installed ubuntu server
<xangua> deepfreez: gnome2 is dead
<Rexter> i have a brother printer install that's kicking my ass. Would someone be willing to help me out?
<v_> Oh pls smn... I want to sleep and I cant handle my "broken" lap.. :) Any ideas?
<deepfreez> xangua ah but how i installl gnome 3?
<deepfreez> becouse i want classic gnome
<k1l> deepfreez: install gnome-shell for gnome3
<deepfreez> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop
<deepfreez> ?
<k1l> deepfreez: did you read what i wrote you?
<deepfreez> yes
<xangua> deepfreez: it's ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<k1l> where did i mention ubuntu-desktop?
<k1l> <k1l> deepfreez: install gnome-shell for gnome3
<deepfreez> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-gnome-deskto
<mxander> I've just installed 12.04LTS on my laptop, but I can't ssh to my webserver's IP. "port 22: No route to host"... can someone assist me with this?
<deepfreez> i install gnome-shell
<deepfreez> but not start when i reboot the linux
<Zooklubba> gordonjcp: Any ideas on where to look for errors?
<dragonfly> mxander: can you ping your webserver?
<k1l> deepfreez: you need lightdm or gdm, too if its a server install
<xangua> !nounity | deepfreez you might be refering to 'gnome-panel'
<ubottu> deepfreez you might be refering to 'gnome-panel': Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !clas
<Jordan_U> lickalott: day="$(date +%a)"
<deepfreez> thanks
<deepfreez> gnome-panel is already the newest version.
<mxander> I can't even ping my local gateway or the webserver either..?
<lickalott> does the +%a equate to the first section in the output of date?  i.e. +%b would be the 3 character month
<aeaglez> Does anyone know how to partition their drive after ubuntu is installed?
<lickalott> Jordan_U says "date: undefined variable"
<Jordan_U> lickalott: Yes, though the better way to see what %a represents is to run "man date".
<s0uLGod> aeaglez
<aeaglez> Yes?
<Jordan_U> lickalott: What is the output of "date +%a"?
<dragonfly> mxander: what is the output of ifconfig
<s0uLGod> I can help you mate
<aeaglez> Aye where do i start?
<akcin> gordonjcp: IS there something in particular that I'm looking for in dmesg?
<lickalott> Jordan_U date +%a: Command not found.
<esde> ive got two firefox windows open but i can only restore one from the unity sidebar http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/13/1204/h_1386113352_1415015_1cc29c7010.png
<Jordan_U> lickalott: What is the exact command you typed in?
<asued00> hello guys
<esde> i can normally click the icon and just toggle between windows
<lickalott> "date +%a"
<Jordan_U> lickalott: Don't include the quotes.
<lickalott> and date +%a
<lickalott> nvm
<lickalott> left the end quotes
<xangua> esde: tried to use alt+tab ¿ are you sure the other window is not in another virtual desktop¿
<mxander> dragonfly - I'll just have to log back in from the laptop to copy & paste that... just a minute
<asued00> I am kind of new in Linux, im using ubuntu and would like to change theme. Getting a newer theme will slow down the performance of the computer
<asued00> ?
<esde> yeah im sure it's not, alt tab only shows one open firefox window, with an icon indicating multiple windows
<Guest58601> Good Night, I have some trouble with my ubuntu studio after upgrade. Can I ask here, on this channel?
<xangua> asued00: why would it¿ no
<Jordan_U> lickalott: You still haven't given the output of "date +%a" without quotes. Does that mean that everything is working for you now?
<lickalott> sorry.. yeah it produced Tue
<lickalott> thanks!!
<wolfspy> is a 4 core 2.20 ghz proccesser good?
<Jordan_U> Guest58601: Yes, though #ubuntu-studio may know more about Studio specific apps and problems.
<Jordan_U> lickalott: You're welcome.
<Guest58601> I am on #ubuntustudio but nobody give me feedback
<bazhang> #ubuntustudio is the channel
<k1l> wolfspy: good is based on the persons view. but that is not a ubuntu support issue. better ask in ##hardware for comparison
<asued00> @xangua,  for example the original theme that brings ubuntu works incredible fast, so if i decided to change to a new then the speed should be the same
<asued00> ?
<Guest58601> can someone join #ubuntustudio and help me there? I don't want to spam here
<wolfspy> k1l, thanks, I was looking for a channel like that :)
<k1l> Guest58601: you can ask here if its not ubuntustudio specific since its an official port
<Guest58601> ok.
<Guest58601> I upgrade my ubuntu studio and now I lose some permissions. I can't open any usb drive and I can't open some folders
<RocketPenguin> For some odd reason, ubuntu default desktop environment doesn't seem to be working correctly, as well as unity.anyone know how to fix these issues?
<Guest58601> I upgrade to ubuntu 13.10
<Guest58601> I think something happened with my permission file. But I don't know how to restore it
<asued00> for example the original theme that brings ubuntu works incredible fast, so if i decided to change to a new then the speed should be the same
<mxander> dragonfly - the output of ifconfig: mike@mike-ThinkPad-X220-Tablet:/$ ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f0:de:f1:d1:bd:97             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)           Interrupt:20 Memory:f2500
<dragonfly> mxander: use pastebin.com
<dragonfly> mxander: when you need to copy and paste....however, it looks like you do not have a network connection on eth0
<dragonfly> your network cable is plugged in?
<Zooklubba> So. After a reboot on my server I've found out that sshd was never started. I dont have physical access to it. But I know that nginx started after the reboot. So not sure what the heck happened
<mxander> wireless
<Zooklubba> I have access through a linux rescue os. So the disk of the server is mounted.
<mxander> I just have to get a pastebin.com account... one minute
<lickalott> Jordan_U got it!  set day=`date +%a`
<dragonfly> no need to sign up for an account
<lickalott> friggin back tick
<dragonfly> mxander: you pasted the output of the wired connection....try doing ifconfig without specifying an interface
<deepfreez> hi, how i see if i have driver of video installed?
<mxander> dragonfly - http://pastebin.com/u/mxander
<Zooklubba> If I have mounted the disk through another computer, when Im going to restart the main server. How can I make sure sshd is started? I can do all kinds of file stuff, but no call services et al
<Mitizaro> for some reason... the Alien is still alive...   ***
<dragonfly> mxander: ok, so it looks like you have a network connection....you can ping your router?
<Sian> I don't know if this goes here. But I am looking for a music player that supports .opus files
<Random832> Sian: what is an opus file
<Sian> Random832, it's a music file
<mxander> I am using the public university wireless.. how do I ping their wireless?
<deepfreez> hi, i have this video 40:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Primary) , how i install video driver on ubuntu 12?
<Random832> Sian: what desktop environment are you on
<Sian> Random832, unity
<Random832> is rhythmbox not able to play it?
<Random832> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opus_(audio_codec)#Support says gstreamer supports it and i think that's the lib rhythmbox uses
<dragonfly> mxander: try ping 10.132.128.1
<Sian> Random832, yeah, but rythmbox is heavy in resources, honestly speaking I dislike it
<RocketPenguin> My desktop is having graphic issues. anyone know much about it? Any window i have open leaves a trail, my desktop background is screwed up, and everything is working in a strange fashion
<Random832> Sian: i don't know, try one of the other players listed there
<Random832> is there a command line player that comes with the libs?
<mxander> dragonfly: 11 packets transmitted, 0 received, +9 errors, 100% packet loss, time 10024ms
<RocketPenguin> My desktop looks like this: http://imgur.com/5vubceE Anyone know how to solve my issue?
<dragonfly> ok, so either you're not actually getting a connection or that's not the address of the router/gateway
<Xcytre> Zooklubba - how about: netstat -l | grep ssh
<s0uLGod> mxander see your screen resolution mate
<Zooklubba> Xcytre: the server isn't running. I have only mounted the disk since it's not booting properly
<Zooklubba> No physical access
<Sian> Random832, I'm looking for a music player witha gui. I will have to try deadbeef(though las time I used it it had a lot of problems)
<Zooklubba> Out on a limb now, deleted the latest init.d update I did. Hope that's the root cause
<mxander> dragonfly: default route is 10.135.128.1
<vuohi15v> feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! vvv
<vuohi15v> fgh fgh fghg feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!! feces!!!!
<FloodBot1> vuohi15v: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<articsun> ROFL
<articsun> :P
<dragonfly> mxander: ok, ping that address then
<vuohi15v> SIEG HEIL
<vuohi15v> BURN ALL JEWS IN OVEN
<FloodBot1> vuohi15v: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vuohi15v> death to infidels
<xangua> !ops | vuohi15v
<ubottu> vuohi15v: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<articsun> ~ops
<articsun> !ops
<vuohi15v> BURN ALL JEWS IN OVEN!
<vuohi15v> BURN ALL JEWS IN GAS OVEN!
<mxander> dragonfly: default route no good either but...
<mxander> dragonfly: --- 10.135.130.7 ping statistics --- 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 8997ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.033/0.060/0.097/0.024 ms
<RocketPenguin> My desktop is having graphic issues. anyone know much about it? Any window i have open leaves a trail, my desktop background is screwed up, and everything is working in a strange fashion
<RocketPenguin> My desktop looks like this: http://imgur.com/5vubceE Anyone know how to solve my issue?
<mxander> dragonfly: --- 10.135.130.7 is my IP address on the network?
<dragonfly> mxander: that's because you're pinging yourself :)
<dragonfly> yep
<dragonfly> are you using dhcp or did you set that address manually?
<RocketPenguin> So, no one knows anything about my desktop graphics delema?
<mxander> manully... username and password -- WPA/WPA2, EAP-PEAP, MSCHAPV2
<wilornel> Ubuntu's not going to sleep when I close the lid. It's starting to get annoying. My hardware is pretty new(indeed, the Toshiba laptop was installed with Windows 8). Could that issue be related with the fact that I'm booting in Legacy/CMS mode, instead of EFI mode?
<wilornel> Or could it possibly be related to the fact that I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Random832> wilornel: are you able to sleep otherwise
<wilornel> Random832: ...
<wilornel> What do you mean?
<Random832> when you pick suspend from the menu
#ubuntu 2013-12-04
<Random832> or run pm-suspend from command line
<jafar> <wilornel> have u checked that u have set that property in the settings right?
<wilornel> Yeah, when I do that, although it takes him some ttime
<wilornel> Sorry guys!
<wilornel> My laptop DOES go to sleep
<wilornel> it's just that sometimes, it does not
<wilornel> so yeah, using the menu to set it to sleep works, but I have to look after the laptop and make sure it does
<jafar> and its not a problem with the ubuntu 12.04 u have
<Random832> did you make sure the lid setting is set to it
<RocketPenguin> If my desktop looks like this http://imgur.com/5vubceE then what do i look up to solve it?
<Random832> wilornel: also do you have any messages in dmesg after sleeping
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, does anyone know the optimal driver and kernel to be using for an Nvidia Geforce 9500gt? Specifically for Ubuntu 12.04 (or elementary os)
<Random832> RocketPenguin: no idea are there any other symptoms?
<Ben64> DreamPCs: well which do you run, ubuntu or elementary
<DreamPCs> Running any fullscreen 3d applications kills x on my system.
<mxander> dragonfly: it's just a public wireless network. with my username and password and these settings -> WPA/WPA2, EAP-PEAP, MSCHAPV2
<wilornel> Random832: I have plenty of messages there, which ones should I focus on?
<DreamPCs> I run Elementary Luna (which is base on 12.04)
<Random832> RocketPenguin this guy looks similar to yours http://askubuntu.com/questions/307251/ubuntu-13-04-desktop-background-problem
<RocketPenguin> Random832, Well, recently i had to go back to stock drivers because the ones i installed didnt work. i also had to restart unity because it was failing to start
<DreamPCs> But of course I get a much better response here lol.
<Random832> wilornel: no idea, anything about an error while it was going to sleep
<dragonfly> ok, so dynamically assigned ip address then.....
<Ben64> DreamPCs: then you should find support for that, we can't help you with a non-ubuntu
<k1l> DreamPCs: please see the elementarys support
<Random832> RocketPenguin: did you try reinstalling unity and rebooting?
<Anuska> hi, how i install a ATI Radeon driver on ubuntu?
<Anuska> anuska@marketingromania:/tmp$ sh amd-driver-12-6-x86_64.run
<Anuska> : not found12-6-x86_64.run: 1: amd-driver-12-6-x86_64.run:
<Anuska> amd-driver-12-6-x86_64.run: 2: amd-driver-12-6-x86_64.run: Syntax error: redirection unexpected
<Anuska> anuska@marketingromania:/tmp$
<FloodBot1> Anuska: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DreamPCs> What if I tried to get an answer that would work for Ubuntu 12.04? Would ie be a horrible idea to use that fix on my OS?
<RocketPenguin> Random832,  No, i have not. Though, thanks for the link! This appears to be my issue, and i shall read it...
<k1l> Anuska: take the fglrx from the ubuntu repo
<Anuska> apt-get install fglrx
<Anuska> ?
<DreamPCs> I have this same issue in Ubuntu btw lol, that's the main reason I started playing with out distros.
<k1l> Anuska: yes
<Ben64> DreamPCs: if you want to use this channel, you need to be using a canonical ubuntu. elementary has their own support.
<Anuska> k1l, i install: apt-get install fglrx  , now how i do?
<wilornel> Lock screen after 30 seconds is what I've just set. It doesn't work.
<DreamPCs> I understand (more or less) the difference between the two distros and the fact that they have their own support channel, but Ben64 (honest question, no sarcasm) is it really a big deal what avenue I chose for support? I mean isn't coming in here with the exectation that a certain fix may not work because of potential differences enough?
<k1l> Anuska: log out and log in again. that will activate the driver
<RocketPenguin> Random832,  Itried as the answer said, and it gave me this:The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<RocketPenguin>  libxorg-gtest-dev : Depends: xserver-xorg-video-dummy but it is not going to be installed
<RocketPenguin> E: Build-dependencies for compiz could not be satisfied.
<jafar> sorry for what?
<RocketPenguin> Oops
<RocketPenguin> Longer than i thought
<RocketPenguin> Sorry!
<FloodBot1> RocketPenguin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DreamPCs> I think that's similar to owning a chevy and you can't get mechanic work at a ford shop.
<Anuska> k1l, if i type: fglrxinfo >>>> Error: unable to open display (null)
<k1l> DreamPCs: if support is a that big issue for you choose a distro with proper support in the first place.
<k1l> Anuska: did you relogin?
<k1l> Anuska: you need a xserver restart which is made when relogin.
<RocketPenguin> Random832,  Any ideas?
<Anuska> now
<jafar> ah ok. so its just a problem with u getting acquanted to your laptop
<DreamPCs> I think you're missing my point k1l, I'm just saying why is it a problem to seek advice elsewhere? I try to help anyone I can with a Linux issue, regardless of distro. Some problems (like I'm sure this one) aren't even original to elementary.
<tonyr2k8> join #category5
<k1l> DreamPCs: you are making even more drama and you know that other unsupported spinoffs or distros dont get support in here. EOD
<RocketPenguin> How would i install xserver-xorg-video-dummy?
<Mitizaro> how can i
<Mitizaro> really inspect my whole system under the hood with a command?
<Mitizaro> like the processsor, ram, chipset, everything?
<Ari-Yang> RocketPenguin: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-dummy
<k1l> Mitizaro: lshw
<bazhang> Mitizaro, sudo lshw, dmidecode lspci, lsusb
<DreamPCs> k1l I have no intent to "make drama" massa... I'm asking a question because I'm honestly curious of the answer. All I'm getting is "because that's the way it is" with no real explanation.
<RocketPenguin> Ari-Yang, It says i have broken packages... How would i fix them?
<bazhang> DreamPCs, ##linux not here
<DreamPCs> Thanks bazhang, at least that was remotely helpful.
<DreamPCs> So much for linux being about community. Take care all.
<k1l> DreamPCs: maybe we are just fed up with hunting issues that are not caused by ubuntu but people claimed it was not $spinoff issue but a real ubuntu issue?
<Ari-Yang> RocketPenguin: sudo apt-get -f install
<Ari-Yang> RocketPenguin: check out the manual for apt-get by running man apt-get
<Mitizaro> ok so as far as i know - i have.. AMD... which is 2,4ghz? or it was equivillent of 2,4ghz Intel... oh
<Mitizaro> and here's what i get:
<k1l> DreamPCs: i think its very very bad attitude you come in here and start a drama even though you know its offtopic in here.
<Ari-Yang> !pastebin | Mitizaro
<ubottu> Mitizaro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mitizaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6517240/
<DreamPCs> I left Ubuntu in an attempt to fix this same exact issue. If you don't believe me then I'm cool with that. I just rather you say that then "oh well try their support channel uhh it can't be related uhhh there's no way we can fix such an issue."
<Mitizaro> EVEN my black screen bios before the OS loading registeres it as Unknown CPU type: 1433mhz... wtf? :D :)    maybe because of the pseudo-overclock?? or old BIOS?
<Mitizaro> even if its 1433mhz, unknown type??
<HaltingState> why is apport crashing
<HaltingState> apport-gtk-root is crashing every 5 seconds
<Anuska> other question ( i let my user login it every time ) and i want to acces from other computer the interface
<Anuska> what program i used?
<phenom> I've noticed after installing 12.04 with home folder encryption, it takes about 10 seconds for my mouse to move at the login screen although the keyboard works fine. I'm not sure this did it when I first installed it. Has anyone noticed this behavior?
<Anuska> some like team viewer
<samaire_> phenom: I've noticed the same behaviour.
<Anuska> i install for remote : xrdp , but not connect me to interface what i connect on PC
<phenom> samaire_: did you happen to install xfce or another DE?
<phenom> I installed XFCE and skype.. Skype linux being skype linux,, hung and crashed when I tried to power down the pc. My Grub 2 background changed from ubuntu purple to Debian default and then I noticed the mouse hanging.
<samaire_> phenom: Yup, installed cinnamon.
<phenom> What tf
<mxander> dragonfly: I was out of range for a few minutes. Did you have any more thoughts?
<phenom> I still really dislike unity bleh
<dragonfly> the machine you are using to connect here the same one you were having the problems with?
<mxander> yes
<dragonfly> ok...and what was it you were trying to do and not able to do?
<mxander> ssh to my web server
<dragonfly> ok....you're on a laptop now?
<mxander> yes
<dragonfly> and where is the webserver?
<mxander> japan
<dragonfly> ok
<dragonfly> you know the ip address of the webserver?
<mxander> yes
<dragonfly> can you ping the webserver?
<mxander> yes... my VPS
<gh0st> yo
<dragonfly> is there a firewall between the webserver and the internet?
<gh0st> just run a traceroute to the server.  Firewall should show up
<mxander> yes, but I can ssh it from the university windows pc
<dragonfly> so what is the error you get when you try to ssh from the laptop to the webserver?
<gh0st> yeah, anyway, I can definitely help u better tho if u give me the ip adress and ssh username and password of said server...
<mxander> --- 106.187.116.147 ping statistics --- 32 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 31246ms
<dragonfly> gh0st: haha, funny
<gh0st> but seriously!
<gh0st> i could solve all ur prolems
<gh0st> * problems
<dragonfly> ...and cause a bunch more
<Beldar> and your social security # and date of birth
<dragonfly> mxander: if you can ssh from a different pc there but not the laptop, what is the error message when you try to ssh to webserver from your laptop?
<gh0st> is this your server, or someone else's?
<gh0st> physically
<mxander> port 22: No route to host
<Guest93324> join /vim
<dragonfly> but you are ssh connected to it right now on a different machine?
<articsun> Guest93324:  get it without the space
<articsun> Try it*
<mxander> no
<dragonfly> so it could be that your server is down right now?
<mxander> my wireless works fine to browse the web etc, but no ssh or ping..
<mxander> no the server is running fine, I want to ssh from my laptop cause it's got all my stuff on it...
<dragonfly> mxander: can you ping www.google.com?
<mxander> actually yes so it could be the server..
<dragonfly> many firewalls are set to not respond to ping requests.....
<dragonfly> mxander: If I were you, my next step would be to try and ssh from a machine where I know it has worked before
<mxander> o.k. then, I'll checkout the iptables -L..?
<DarkAceLaptop> Xorg is taking up 99% of my CPU
<DarkAceLaptop> what do?
<DarkAceLaptop> without restarting, if possible
<gh0st>  ls
<DarkAceLaptop> nvm
<DarkAceLaptop> it was pulse audio volume control
<DarkAceLaptop> but top was saying it was Xorg
<Anon77x> hm
<litropy> My clock isn't showing up in my menu bar, and in Time & Date Settings, every option of the Clock tab is grayed out. I haven't been fiddling with anything as of late ...
<Anon77x> sagt mal geht hir was
<trism> litropy: it is a bug that was partially fixed but still pops up occasionally, make sure you kill the indicator-datetime-service if it is still running and then run: restart unity-panel-service;
<seanz> Greetings. Are there any Ubuntu devs in the channel?
<litropy> trism, thx
<ZIPY> i acidently paused nano with ctrl + z, how can i resume?
<Stanley00> seanz: I don't know, but there's #ubuntu-devel, you can ask there :D
<Stanley00> ZIPY: run fg 1
<seanz> Stanley00: Thanks!
<lordwello> HOLA
<lordwello> !LIST
<ubottu> lordwello: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ZIPY> Stanley00: thank you
<Stanley00> welcome :D
<articsun> !list
<ubottu> articsun: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<articsun> hm
<lordwello> #explosive
<litropy> articsun, what are you looking for?
<articsun> litropy:  nothing at the moment
<KnightWolf> is there a way to stop iptables from logging dropped connections from a specific ip?
<nux_> hello world
<articsun> hi
<Jay_R> Has anyone had any success removing a half-installed package? I run sudo apt-get install -f to try and get rid of the package completely but it return with a non-zero status.
<anuska_> anyone know how i detect what is the pugin network card?
<nannes> anuska_: sorry, what?
<anuska_> becouse i have 3 ( 1 with internet and 2 other where i want to share internet
<Beldar> anuska_ internal lspci external lusub
<anuska_> i want to detect where i have the wire on lan
<nannes> Jay_R:  sudo dpkg --configure -a            ?
<Beldar> sorry lsusb
<nannes> anuska_:  lspci -nnk|grep -iA3 net
<nannes> anuska_: and for the external ones, as Beldar said, ls usb|grep -i net
<WeLinuxNow> Help! I recently reformatted and now I cannot open protectedPDF's in ubuntu. I am using Adobe Reader9. Before I reformatted, I was able to open these, now I cannot. I can 'open' them, but I cannot login to them. I get an error when I try. Warning: JavaScript Window "There is a problem with this protectedpdf document. it may be damaged" < The file is NOT damaged. It does this with any protected PDF I get from UoP
<anuska_> ues
<anuska_> nice
<WeLinuxNow> any insight?
<anuska_> but
<anuska_> nannes, whant to know if is eth1 or eth2
<Jay_R> nannes: So... With this route I'll configure the package first before removing it?
<jcorgan> anyone familiar with the ubuntu automounter for usb drives?
<anuska_> becouse eth0 i know is pppoe
<Beldar> WeLinuxNow, Do you need java to do this and have you installed it?
<jcorgan> when i put in a VFAT paritioned USB drive (new out of package), it mounts it under /media
<WeLinuxNow> Beldar: I do have java
<jcorgan> but with permissions such that you can set executable bits on it
<anuska_> same to be eth2
<jcorgan> can't set executable bit, that is
<anuska_> question: how i configure second network to give internet at other computer?
<anuska_> using 192.168.0.1 ... 2
<jcorgan> i don't know where the config file is for this automounter
<Beldar> jcorgan, Is it read and write?
<nannes> anuska_:  Then you can use      sudo lshw -c network
<jcorgan> yes
<Beldar> jcorgan, what are your executable bits?
<jcorgan> but i can't for example, chmod +x on any file to make it executable
<nannes> anuska_: Under "Logical name" you'll see the interface name ;)
<jcorgan> i think it is the mount flags
<nannes> Jay_R: Yes, that's required
<Beldar> jcorgan, ah not sure myself.
<nannes> (i think)
<anuska_> nannes, let me see
<anuska_> nice command
<nannes> anuska_: to answer your question, see this:
<nannes> !ICS | anuska_
<ubottu> anuska_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<anuska_> let me try
<anuska_> huh like ubuntu
<nannes> jcorgan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<jcorgan> thanks, checking
<nannes> !info linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubottu> linux-firmware-nonfree (source: linux-firmware-nonfree): Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.14ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 3850 kB, installed size 8771 kB
<nannes> !info linux-firmware-nonfree precise
<ubottu> linux-firmware-nonfree (source: linux-firmware-nonfree): Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.11ubuntu2 (precise), package size 3859 kB, installed size 8770 kB
<nannes> !info linux-firmware-nonfree raring
<ubottu> linux-firmware-nonfree (source: linux-firmware-nonfree): Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.14ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3850 kB, installed size 8771 kB
<jcorgan> nannes: so that page describes automounting, but unfortunately it doesn't say anything about the permissions that get set or how to change the permissions
<nannes> jcorgan: What do you mean? Changing mount permissions, or files permissions? Because File Permissions are not a mounting issue :/
<jcorgan> nannes: ok.  i am inserting a new USB drive into an Ubuntu desktop.  It gets automounted.
<jcorgan> But
<jcorgan> it gets mounted with certain mount flags that prevent anything from being executable
<jcorgan> i can't even chmod +x a script on the USB drive
<jcorgan> but otherwise read/write is ok
<jcorgan> i want to know how to change that mounting behavior
<zykotick9> jcorgan: is this fat/ntfs?  if so, you can't apply POSIX permissions to it...
<jcorgan> 'noexec' doesn't show up in the mount flags
<jcorgan> VFAT
<jcorgan> i've tried chmod +x and it simply doesn't change it
<nannes> jcorgan: wait
<nannes> Did you just say VFAT?
<jcorgan> yes
<nannes> is the file system a fat32?
<Rope> fat32 != ext*
<nannes> jcorgan: If yes, well, then it's normal
<jcorgan> i don't know, its a brand new preformatted USB drive, when i show mounts it says vfat is mounted on it
<nannes> It's a fat limitation
<nannes> jcorgan: there's a workaround
<jcorgan> please do tell :)
<nannes> jcorgan: what's the command you use to execute the script
<nannes> ?
<zykotick9> jcorgan: you can't apply *nix permissions to FAT, it's all how the filesystem is mounted (i don't know the details, i don't use fat)
<jcorgan> zykotick9: yes, it is *acting* as if the 'noexec' flag is set for the mounting options, but that doesn't show up when i look at /proc/mounts for that device
<jcorgan> nannes: it's a python script, but it is the same if i want to have a binary executable there too
<nannes> jcorgan: I think that with shell scripts, you can use   sh scriptname
<jcorgan> yes, i know, but i really need to be able to natively execute files on the usb drive.
<zykotick9> jcorgan: use a better filesystem ;)
<jcorgan> so, is is really the case that you can't have rwx files on a VFAT partition?
<nannes> yeah, I quote zykotick9
<nannes> jcorgan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23128/how-do-i-execute-a-file-from-a-fat-usb-drive
<nannes> read this ^
<jcorgan> nannes: thanks
<jcorgan> i think #6 has my answer
<nannes> yeah
<nannes> jcorgan: look at this, too http://askubuntu.com/questions/246320/how-to-mount-disc-with-exec-permissions
<HardWareGuy> Will a 7850 and 7770 work together in ubuntu with fglrx? I know I can't crossfire them, but I'd like to use both for more displays
<jcorgan> ok, thanks everyone, i have enough to go chew on for a bit
<jcorgan> looks like the culprit is that udisk-daemon is setting 'showexec' as a mount option, and I have to change it to not do that
<anuska_> :(( not resolve
<anuska_> with internet to share
<_TWS> can anyone tell me why the 12.04 installer insists on writing the GRUB crap to the USB installation media rather than to the HDD when installing from USB?
<nannes> _TWS: odd.. never happened really. What do you mean by "insist"?
<nannes> Can't you select the device?
<_TWS> I don't seem to learn my lesson.. it's happened over and over again on multiple machines.  during install, it asks if it's ok to install grub on the mbr, and I say yes, so it does, but on the wrong device
<_TWS> just an annoyance... just need to vent
<xangua> TWS: last time I tried to install ubuntu with a usb on a netbook it insisted to install it in the usb; tried to manually set up partitions¿
<xangua> _TWS:
<anuska_> aaa
<anuska_> works
<anuska_> but give me ip 10.42.0.1
<nannes> anuska_ ;)  just need a little patience
<anuska_> how i add 192.168?
<nannes> anuska_: you mean, locally?
<anuska_> i share the internet
<chimerical26> Hey. I am trying to create an Ubuntu live dvd. I downloaded ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64 and used imgBurn to burn it to dvd. It all seems to have gone okay but it doesn't boot. (I have the bios settings correct as it will boot ok from the win 7 installation disc)
<anuska_> from a network card to other
<_TWS> hmm... I have 2 devices.  A hard disk and a removable disk.  I installed the OS to the hard disk, but maybe for shits and giggles, I should install grub to the removable disk that will likely be removed when the installation is complete
<anuska_> but have ip 10.42.0.1
<anuska_> and i want 192....
<nannes> anuska_:  in the server or in the client??
<anuska_> server
<nannes> ok
<anuska_> when i share the internet put my the ip automated
<nannes> just set a static IP, with network manager
<nannes> but remember, it's a different device, you can't be on the same subnet of the other one
<anuska_> if i select manual disable sharing to other comp
<chimerical26> I'd imagine my issue is quite simple.... hmmm... is ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso the correct iso to use for a live cd?
<_TWS> hrrm.. maybe it has something to do with the usb drive showing up as /dev/sda and the hdd showing as /dev/sdb
<JPSman> What is it called when two people log onto the same computer with different desktop envirnments?
<_TWS> well, at least linux has all those pretty colors in the console to please my mind while I fix it
<zykotick9> JPSman: multiseat, i believe
<Beldar> JPSman, pandemonium
<JPSman> How about with VNC?
<zykotick9> JPSman: oh, you don't mean at the same time...
<lordwello> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<JPSman> No I do.  So I can sit here and my roomie can VNC over our network and have his own desktop envirnment
<zykotick9> JPSman: that isn't multiseat - that's just multiuser
<JPSman> zykotick9 Thank You :OD~
<chimerical26> I'd imagine my issue is quite simple.... hmmm... is ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso the correct iso to use for a live cd?/
<xangua> chimerical26: ubuntu no longer fits on a cd
<xangua> use a dvd or usb
<chimerical26> woops...i did use a dvd
<lordwello> !list
<ubottu> lordwello: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chimerical26> i burnt it to a dvd and tried to boot it and no joy. the bios settings are correct and i even removed the hdd to be sure
<Stanley00> chimerical26: did you checksum the downloaded iso? and does your computer support 64 bit OS?
<Beldar> chimerical26, You aware of the per-session boot menu?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | chimerical26 this might be something else to look into.
<ubottu> chimerical26 this might be something else to look into.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chimerical26> Beldar. Yes... I am on a toshiba laptop... I hit f12 and chose the dvd drive....didn't work
<Beldar> chimerical26, cool, well take a look ata the md5sum question.
<Beldar> chimerical26, And tell us what you actually see when you try to boot.
<nannes> Anuska: Well, in the ICS guide, at the bottom, you have the instructions to do that with static IPs (using iptables)
<nannes> So.. but I don't see the problem on having that kind of IP 10.42.et
<chimerical26> Beldar: I see a blinking underscore and that is all.... then after a few seconds it goes into loading windows 7 (or when I had the hdd removed it went on to try a network boot)
<root> quit
<Beldar> chimerical26, You did ask if this was the correct ISO, can you share why?
<chimerical26> Because I couldn't find anything labelled Ubuntu_LiveDVD.iso or something similar and I wasn't sure if the full install and the Live DVD iso's were the same.....Perhaps I should try a 32bit iso
<UBOOboo> empty trash? Where is the trash? Ubooboo does now play well with only 1.3GB Free Space.
<articsun> Ubuntu
<Beldar> chimerical26, Is this a 32 bit or 64 bit computer? Has it ever had W8 on it and or is it a uefi setup, two questions here.
<UBOOboo> I jammed up ao bad earloer that I had to hit tge power switch to reboot. Is there a keystroke way of rebooting?
<Beldar> UBOOboo, This an install or a live environment?
<UBOOboo> articsun: can you answer? how to fix the BooBoo?
<articsun> no..
<UBOOboo> Beldar: gi. thanks. an install. +good distinction)
<chimerical26> Beldar: Never had windows 8, i don't know what uefi is and I assumed 64bit but am back tracking and downloading a 32bit iso as we speak. (This is not my laptop. I am repairing it for some guy. A very strange issue. The touchpad and keyboard stop working as soon as windows starts loading. I've tried everything so I'm trying a linux live dvd to see if they work in that now) PS. If you've any cuggestions regarding the keyboard and touchpad I'm
 * UBOOboo is on an old phone that gives me about a quarter inch od backscroll (2 lines) while I am typing.
<Beldar> UBOOboo, Uh so far most of what you have described makes no sense, can we get to the actual issue?
<UBOOboo> Beldar: gi. thanks. an install. +good distinction)
<Beldar> UBOOboo, are you a bot?
<UBOOboo> Beldar: installation. dual boot. thanks. an install. (Good distinction)
<Beldar> smells like abot to me
<Stanley00> yep, looks like a bot :|
<UBOOboo> sorry i am a woman in LA
<UBOOboo> usually tripelb
<articsun> huh
<articsun> thats gross UBOOboo
<articsun> tripleb ?
<articsun> Stanley00:  yep a bot
<articsun> or a troll
<UBOOboo> I'll try to talk to text. everything slows down when I have no free space and I only have 1.3 gigss free
<articsun> uh?
<UBOOboo> I just asked where the trash is I thought it was permanently deleted and the free space won't go up.. hence my question.
<articsun> why are you even talking to us when you should be clearing up the space ..
<articsun> no wonder you cant do what your describing
<UBOOboo> okay is it clear that I'm not a bot
<articsun> uh no
<articsun> You could be a troll
<articsun> anyhow
<articsun> the trash icon is on the bottom pane
<articsun> its always there...
<FloodBot1> articsun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UBOOboo> hello I am trying to get more free space on my drive this is not a troll
<articsun> Or it is on the desktop
<articsun> UBOOboo:  well delete the junk you have. thats not really an issue
<UBOOboo> I have no trash icon
<articsun> UBOOboo:  You have to have one assuming your on Ubuntu and you don't know terminal commands
<UBOOboo> I know terminal commands. I am on a bunch too. I have no trash icon. I am using gnome-classic.
<articsun> uh
<articsun> ok
<UBOOboo> maybe there is something wrong with my installation then.
<articsun> Sorry I cant help then
<Random832> is there an official gnome classic ubuntu desktop?
<articsun> whats the real problem UBOOboo
<articsun> Most people here are experienced so..
<Beldar> Random832, gnome 2 no.
<articsun> I saw you in here 1 hr ago
<articsun> Beldar:  any luck with this guy ?
<UBOOboo> yes there is an official gnome classic. okay what is the terminal command to clear my trash.
<Random832> Beldar: doesn't gnome 3 have a way to do it with a window manager and nautilus instead of gnomeshell?
<Beldar> !nounity | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Random832> i was wondering if there's an ubuntu metapackage and session setup to set that up
<UBOOboo> if I could google it I wouldn't be bothering with you.
<Random832> ok gnome-panel thanks
<UBOOboo> 0 google it on my phone I'll be back
<articsun> UBOOboo:  Im sure you can .. maybe reinstall ?
<articsun> that seem simple
<articsun> back up and reinstall
<articsun> or reinstall your DE
<UBOOboo> nevermind Arctic Sun you sound like the worst windows help desk person ever
<Beldar> Random832, what release you running?
<Random832> or apparently "gnome-session-flashback"
<articsun> Windows help desk person?
<articsun> I run Arch Linux
<articsun> thats pretty advanced compared to Ubuntu
<Random832> 13.10
<articsun> so please don't mind me . I have better things to do
<articsun> Beldar:  your right he's a lost cause . Thanks for the warning
<articsun> ;)
<articsun> :)
<Beldar> articsun, hardly but glad you think so
<Stanley00> UBOOboo: first, please pastebin output of "df -h" and "du -sh /* /home/*"
<UBOOboo> kk
<articsun> hm
<Beldar> arch is linux and so is ibinti and about more than 300 other releases
<Beldar> ubuntu*
<articsun> Beldar:  of course but Arch is more advanced
<articsun> for more advancers users
<articsun> thats what I meant
<Beldar> Random832, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel  for the pseudo gnome 2 de
<Beldar> articsun, hehe hardly
<Random832> thanks Beldar
<articsun> :P
<articsun> the average joe will smash his keyboard :p
<articsun> if he doesn't know how to use packman xD
<Beldar> articsun, arch does have excellent wiki's though
<UBOOboo>  stan
<articsun> thats true :P
<chimerical26> Beldar: I burnt the 32bit iso to dvd and it loads. It gets to a purple screen with five white dots which in sequence turn to orange. When the last dot turns orange the laptop immediately shuts off. Any suggestions?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | chimerical26
<ubottu> chimerical26: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<anonymous__> hi
<anonymous__> hi
<Stanley00> UBOOboo: yes?
<Beldar> chimerical26, might just need a low graphic boot, you can check the sum of the iso as well.
<ndanda> quit
<chimerical26> god damn it. I remember live cds used to be a walk in the park. This is wrecking my buzz.... how many blank dvds do I have left for all this piss arsing around
<xangua> chimerical26: do you burn the iso as image¿ are you maybe using  UEFI¿
<xangua> chimerical26: stop wasting dvd's use a usb :P
<tripelb> Stanley00, I am here but I cant pastebin without a browser and they are too big. can I paste it into a private message to you then?
 * tripelb is UBOOboo
<Beldar> !pastebinit | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> tripelb: <command> | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<tripelb> remember, I have no hard drive space to install anything. I am back in 1986
<Stanley00> tripelb: why don't you just use your computer to open a browser? all that output will not take over 10MB.
<hugomagic> #xubuntu
<chimerical26> I went to f6 and selected nomodeset and this time there were 4 dots and again the laptop just powered itself off
<kriskropd> is there an applciation which keeps track of how often you use other applications you've installed? I'm curious about removing some stuff I haven't used on some machines in a long time that migth still be borrowing disk space. prefs for bash shell solutions
<tripelb> ben64 I dont quite understand that. I wil have to look up what sprung is... NO I CANNOT use a browser and http:// is browlerland.
<kriskropd> Stanley00: sprunge is great!
<Ben64> tripelb: its a command, pastebins without a browser, you don't need a browser to access http
<Random832> i think you do need to not be in 1986 though, you have to be in at least 1993
<hugomagic> join #xubuntu
<tripelb> Stanley00, if you want to look at the output I can put it in a pm. Ditto for anyone else. ... a.. the /sus and /tmp didnt have permission /var too
<Random832> what's this about 1986 though?
<kriskropd> Random832: if 2013 can't beat 1986, I'm not sure what the question is
<Stanley00> tripelb: OK then, just pm me the output
<chimerical26> Beldar: I pressed f6 on boot and selected nomodeset and this time there were 4 dots and again the laptop just powered itself off
<Ben64> tripelb: how are you able to pm it but not pastebin it?
<tripelb> Hi Random832 - I have a problame I use 12.04 gnome-classic and dont have a trash icon. I have a somewhat problematic install that freezes. Oops not enough freespace, only 1.3GB so I deleted and it doesnt show. I have no fliping idea how to find the Trash. All help would be appreciated. (rather than saying I'm a bot or a troll) I can use terminal but I dont know a lot. Thanks
<tripelb> Ben64, I do not have enough free space to use a browser. IRC is 1986 technology.
<Random832> how big is your hard drive total
 * zykotick9 thinks irc is 2013 technology as well ;)
<Random832> and they just told you how to pastebin without a browser
<Beldar> tripelb, /home/user/.local/share/Trash
<tripelb> filled to 1.3G less than totally fill.
<Ben64> tripelb: you were shown two command lines that pastebin _without_ a browser, and free space does not matter if you can use a browser or not, i'm thinking you have many other problems
<Random832> 1.3G is plenty of space to install pastebinit
<tripelb> Random832, what they told me involved going to an http site WHICH MEANS BROWSER.
<Random832> also why don't you already have a browser
<Random832> ....no it involved TYPING A HTTP URL AS PART OF A COMMAND LINE
<Ben64> tripelb: please read better
<Random832> also only one of them did, the other didn't
<tripelb> Yous guys are stoned or somethign. I will try elsewhere and come back and tell you what to do.
<Random832> you just saw "http" and your brain turned off
<Beldar> tripelb, open home then search type in trash
<Random832> durr they must want me to click this
<Ben64> tripelb: if thats the attitude you bring here, you need not return at all
<tripelb> ben64 I'm been an enthusiastic user of #ubuntu starting in 2006 and I've never ever gotten this kind o attitude.
<Ben64> tripelb: you're refusing to provide any information, what are we to do?
<articsun> tripelb:  is this a joke?
<articsun> Ben64:  I've seen that user on here for a 1-2 hrs and the've been asking the asme question
<articsun> same quesiton*
<tripelb> find me Dr_Willia or one of the oldline serious folks.
<tripelb> yes darling you are the one who is trashing me arctic_sun
<Ben64> tripelb: he'd need the same info we need
<tripelb> np I'll be back with how to do it with ease. bye for now.
<kriskropd> tripelb: you are looking for the gnome trash dir? or just the desktop icon?
<kriskropd> tripelb: iirc, the icon was enabled in a setting in gnome classic, the directory should be ~/.local/share/Trash I believ
<jey> Hi, I'm having a hard time increasing my "open files" ulimit for user "ubuntu" under Ubuntu 13.10. I have set my sysctl fs.file-max = 2047080, and I have added these entries https://gist.github.com/jey/39989df57ff23ef1bcb1 to my /etc/security/limits.conf and I have rebooted, but ulimit -Hn still says 4096. how can I fix this?
<jey> I'm using the Ubuntu 13.10 image provided by Amazon EC2 (I could get the AMI number if needed)
<Mongo44> Anyone know how I can dim the screen to a really low setting?
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: do the acpi keys not work?
<Beldar> Mongo44, brightness
<Mongo44> I would like to go even dimmer.
<Stanley00> Mongo44: what's that for?
<kriskropd> Mongo44: if you have an nvidia gpu and driver setup, you can apply "Color Correction" using 'nvidia-settings'
<Stanley00> jey: I think you must set that number depend on your memory, if you set it too high, it won't work.
<sophocles> #ubuntu
<kriskropd> Mongo44: idk what its called for ATI or Intel though
<jey> Stanley00: well, I have 60GB
<Mongo44> When there is no light my display still seems too bright.
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: as beldar suggested brightness in system settings has a nice slider what should work? do it ?
<jey> Stanley00: but yeah, I'll divide them all by 10 and try again
<hitsujiTMO> does it? even
<Stanley00> jey: you number is currently take about 80GB memory, if I calculate correct :D
<sophocles> hello i have question: i am running ubuntu hosting virtualbox with ubuntu as guest
<jey> ha! okay :)
<Mongo44> kriskropd: How do I apply those settings?
<sophocles> and my question is the guest ubuntu does not have synaptic
<sophocles> why is this so?
<Ben64> sophocles: because they are a guest?
<jey> Stanley00: how do you calculate that?
<kriskropd> Mongo44: for me, under nvidia-settings each of my individual displays are listed in a tree list under my GPU item
<Beldar> sophocles, synaptic is not in any release as of now, you have to install it.
<hitsujiTMO> Sopheria: what exact ubuntu version are you using?
<kriskropd> Mongo44: then I just go to the Color Correction tab for each display where I can adjust Brightness and COntrast and Gamma
<sophocles> beldar: O I C
<jey> Stanley00: and yeah, it does work now. thanks :)
<sophocles> very nice
<sophocles> thanks guys
<sophocles> so why move away from synaptic in newer version?
<Mongo44> Oh, I use a laptop, so there is no seperate controls for the LCD.
<Stanley00> jey: welcome :D
<hitsujiTMO> sophocles: ubuntu has software center instead. that way they can sell stuff too iirc
<Mongo44> I guess redshift helps somewhat : |
<kriskropd> Mongo44: that would be a hacky approach,b ut yes redshift would do what you wanted as well, even if that is not what it was intended for
<kriskropd> Mongo44: the controls I mentioned were specific to nvidia's driver capabilities - your drivers may vary
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: there are controls in /sys/class/backlight that you can interface with if you want to do it via a shell script
<Mongo44> I thought redshift was used for low light conditions.
<Mongo44> By shell script do you mean the terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: well, yeah
<Stanley00> Mongo44: can you try running this "xbacklight -set 10" in terminal
<kriskropd> Mongo44: redshift adjusts the non-red colors to help keep your eyes from drying - it just happens to also give you some brightness controls too
<sophocles> so what do you guys do if you don't mind me asking
<deezed> sophocles: what?
<kriskropd> sophocles: this is a support channel - we try to support and get support
<hitsujiTMO> sophocles: maybe as in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kriskropd> we also have an !ot channel if you need a place to goof off
<kriskropd> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mongo44> That command didn't dim the screen any.
<sophocles> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stanley00> Mongo44: looks like some driver issue :D
<sophocles> #ubuntu_offtopic
<Mongo44> so what are my options?
<sophocles> i'm pretty new to irc
<deezed> sophocles: try /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kriskropd> sophocles: are you trying to type '/join #ubuntu-offtopic'
<Stanley00> sophocles: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic and you will go there
<sophocles> yes
<sophocles> thanks
<kriskropd> :)
<Stanley00> Mongo44: sadly, I can't help much with that :(
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: can you pastebin the output of: ls -l /sys/class/backlight
<aFeijo> yo mates, do ubuntu have command line programs to mix audio? group small audio files into one, to add some effects and such?
<Mongo44> What command do I use to find that?
<kriskropd> aFeijo: take a look at #ffmpeg channel, good application, very versatile, lots of documentationa nd support there
<kriskropd> and*
<aFeijo> kriskropd, thanks!
<aFeijo> I will
<tripelb> ls: cannot access /home/tovah/.local/share/trash: No such file or directory -- ok I did rm -rf ~/.Trash/*  and the df -h and I still have too much fullness. -- Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: can you install pastebinit; sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mongo44> couldn't I just copy and paste?
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: you could too, might be simpler to install that and copy + paste the url it generates instead
<tripelb> Also thanks to whoever told me I could open a browser. I just went to firefox and that worked.  Now I want a program like the old "xtree" was it? That will tell me shwere my "stuff" is, ie which directories are the big ones. -- Someone asked me about the drive. The partition os about 33 GB. The drive is about 3x that.
<tripelb> I was in the process of moving photos to another partition.
<kriskropd> tripelb: if you are looking for some other ideas to save space, you can try running 'sudo apt-get clean' -- these cleans out packages you probably don't need (notice "probably" make sure to inspect which packages it says it will remove before hitting "yes" otherwise you might need to redownlaod some packages later)
<KickStarRabbit> does anyone have a ubunto group cloak?
<xangua> KickStarRabbit: you can ask for cloak on #freenode
<KickStarRabbit> i already have
<Mongo44> Alright I have pastebinit.
<KickStarRabbit> but am looking for a ubunto one affiliation
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | KickStarRabbit you need to become a member https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Mongo44> hitsujiTMO: What should I do next?
<kriskropd> ubottu: has been kind of lazy tonight, hasn't it
<ubottu> kriskropd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kriskropd> oh, there you are :D
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: ls -l /sys/class/backlight | pastebinit
<kriskropd> Mongo44: or if you can tell, jsut say if the directory is empty or not - mine is empty for instance - shouldn't be this much trouble to find out :)
<Goldman60> if he is using the proprietary Nvida drivers that kills the backlight control
<Goldman60> (at least on my Thinkpad W520)
<kriskropd> same here (using an old 9800GT card)
<Mongo44> It's saying it is empty. What is the -1 that precedes it for?
<kriskropd> Mongo44: just helps format the listing that normal 'ls' provides
<Goldman60> Mongo44: its a lowercase L, it shows hidden files and extra info
<tgm4883> Goldman60, -l doesn't show hidden files
<Goldman60> My bad
<tgm4883> Goldman60, -a does
<tripelb2> re 12.04 gnome classic. In nautilus I see Home and File System. I now understand that I should see Trash below that. Is that true? If so I have a problem.
<kriskropd> Goldman60:  that is -a ;)
<tgm4883> but yea, I usually use them together too
 * kriskropd is slow :X
<Goldman60> I have a bunch of ls aliases so I haven't touched the flags in a while
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: any output here: find /sys/devices/ -name brightness
<KickStarRabbit> hello
<Mongo44> The terminal is telling me -l is a command not found.
<kriskropd> tripelb2: its been awhile since I've used any of the things you are describing :D but iirc you can adjust the natuilus bookmarks in settings
<geekmasterflash> Hmm, I have an odd issue. I am using gnome and proprietary nvidia drivers. I just ran a game in Wine that adjusted my brightness settings to annoying bright and it changed my whole monitor not just the game. When I go to the system settings to change brightness ... there doesnt seem to be any way for me to do so
<kriskropd> nautilus* - look in settings about including a trash shorcut
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: you need to add the ls before that
<tripelb2> kriskropd, I dont know what a nautilus bookmark is, so I dont know if what you said applies.
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: please reread the initial command i gave you
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: ls -l /sys/class/backlight | pastebinit
<tripelb2> Whatever happened to Action_Parsnip - he was always so clear.
<kriskropd> tripelb2: those shortcuts on the left (it was the left, right? ._.) the little sidebar with thinks like /Home and such are bookmarks to locations on your disk and you can configure them however you like
<tripelb2> kriskropd, looking in settings. oh reading what you just said..
<Mongo44> Still saying the directory is empty.
<kriskropd> tripelb2: how exactly you do that escapes me as I haven't touched nautilus in years ('ranger' is my file manager of choice)
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: any output here: find /sys/devices/ -name brightness
<tripelb2> nautilus Edit, Prerences open up: File Management Settings. It SAYS to confirm delets but this has not been happening. I also see nothing about a Trash choice in left-column "bookmarks"
<tripelb2> kriskropd, how do you get ranger? I never heard of it before.
<kriskropd> tripelb2: I was looking in a newer install of nautilus and I admit I cannot find any such setting to enable/disable trash either, I do see I have a trash location even though it errors because I dont actually have a proper desktop setup for nautilus
<kriskropd> tripelb2: it's in repositories if you are interested, it runs in a bash shell with a curses interface. It's probably not the latest version, but you can try it with 'sudo apt-get install ranger' - with some extra configuring you can improve it by modifying the configs to your preferences
<kriskropd> tripelb2: another light weight file manager I know of that stil uses a gtk interface is 'pcmanfm' - I don't know if this works with the nautilus trash or not though
<Mongo44> That first command worked I just had to type it right. Here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6517781/
<hitsujiTMO> tripelb: doesn't ubuntu come with disk usage analyser. that will show you a nice graphical display of your disk usage so you can find what needs to be deleted
<Mongo44> hitsujiTMO: Does that reading tell you anything?
<kriskropd> tripelb2: hitsujiTMO is referring to 'baobab'
<kriskropd> Mongo44 has an Intel card :)
<kriskropd> Mongo44: can you type in a terminal 'cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight'
<kriskropd> Mongo44: you might be able to adjust the value from there if it's not just a boolean value
<tripelb2> even tho I cleared trash if I go to trash and properties in nautilus it says that it contains 8.6 GB ---- OIC I cleared the wrong place (following someone's orders) $ rm -rf ~/.Trash/*  ---  now I did:  $ rm -rf  ~/.local/share/Trash
<kriskropd> Mongo44: sorry, I'll explain. 'cat' reads a file - I'm curious what the current contents of that file is in order to get a better idea of how it works
<Mongo44> It says that is a directory not a file.
<tripelb2> now I have half of my HD free 9.8 and half used. excellent.
<Mongo44> Thats all the terminal said, nothing else.
<bowie> hi, I'm new to linux. now I'm looking for a fast IDE for coding in c++, what do you suggest? I need the code completion feature btw
<tripelb2> NOW I have kept my promise and told you what I needed to do. Simple minds are intelligent minds who can see what the current problem is and is not. THANKS TO ALL WHO TRIED.
<articsun> tripelb2:  thanks for calling us stupid
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: ok. i need the output of a number of commands now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6517816/
<articsun> hmm bowie check the Software Center
<articsun> ;)
<articsun> :)
<tripelb2> To recap. I neded to know where the trash was, how to remove it and how to see thta I had done it. $ rm -rf ~/.Trash/*^C
<tripelb2> tovah@viewfs-DE051:~$ rm -rf  ~/.local/share/Trash  [answers the first two] and df -h [the last]
<articsun> tripelb2:  great
<tripelb2> May all beings be happy.
<kriskropd> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<articsun> !food
<Mongo44> hitsujiTMO: 0,7,4882,4882,0,7 respectively.
<kriskropd> bowie: it might be too early for you to "like" vim, but you should check it out sometime - it's very customizeable and apparently does have some code completion for C++ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6517816/
<kriskropd> bowie: sorry, I pasted wrong link
<kriskropd> bowie: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/C%2B%2B_code_completion
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: anything happen with: echo 1441 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<Eli-5dce> Hello Everybody....
<geekmasterflash> Hello Dr. Nick!
<Mongo44> Bright.
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: is it brighter than it was before?
<Eli-5dce> What is the best PDF reader?
<bowie> kriskropd: isn't vim = vi ?
<Mongo44> hitsujiTMO: Certainly.
<kriskropd> bowie: vim is vi improved ;)
<kriskropd> Eli-5dce: best is relative, I like 'mupdf'
<kriskropd> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bowie> well, never tried it before. gonna check it out now. thx
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: try a smaller value:  echo 500 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<Eli-5dce> kriskropd : can I download through terminal?
<kriskropd> bowie: I highly recommend checking out #vim - good support channel :)
<kriskropd> Eli-5dce: yes youc an get it fromt he ubutnu repositories with 'sudo apt-get install mupdf'
<kriskropd> can*
<Eli-5dce> kriskropd : Thx ;)
<Mongo44> Thanks echo 100 works pretty well.
<Mongo44> Echo 30 is really dim!
<tanya> Hello May Name is Tanya
<tanya> So happy to be on here with Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: sweet: so now do this: echo "#!/bin/sh" > ~/low_brightness.sh && echo "echo 100 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness" >> ~/low_brightness.sh && chmod +x ~/low_brightness.sh
<Mongo44> It didn't work.
<rostam> HI I need to install python-autobahn on my 12.04 LTS update 3 system. Could someone help me to find out where to get that? thx
<kriskropd> rostam: there seem to be several installation options given to you here http://autobahn.ws/python/getstarted/
<kriskropd> rostam: it seems you can get easy_install by using 'sudo apt-get install python-setuptools' - and then just follow the instructions as listed there
<kriskropd> there being the URL above
<hitsujiTMO> rostam: there's also: sudo apt-get install python-autobahn
<AlecTaylor> hi
<rostam> kriskropd thanks
<AlecTaylor> How do I install a program and all it's dependencies? - Trying to install scala 2.11.0-M7 deb; but there were unmet dependencies (such as Java, which apt-get isn't playing nice with)
<rostam> kitsujiTMO: the pythong-autobahn is for Ubuntu saucy, I am on precise ...
<hitsujiTMO> AlecTaylor: sudo apt-get -f install
<hitsujiTMO> rostam: then you could try: pip install autobahn
<hitsujiTMO> rostam: then you could try: sudo pip install autobahn
<hitsujiTMO> rostam: without sudo if you're using a virtualenv
<AlecTaylor> hitsujiTMO: Tried that already, made no difference
<carestad> is there still a lot of issues with suspend to ram with 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> AlecTaylor: where did you get the .deb ?
<rostam> hitsujiTMO, what is pip ?
<hitsujiTMO> rostam: pip is the python equivalent of apt-get
<rostam> hitsujiTMO, thx
<carestad> because after upgrading, it takes about ~25 seconds to suspend and network doesn't work automatically afterwords
<timo_682> i wil git back too u
<rostam> hitsujiTMO,  apt-get install autobahn fails: Unable to locate package autobahn
<hitsujiTMO> rostam: but is pip failing?
<zzxc> Man installing a ppa on a server is weird.
<zzxc> Installing from*
<rostam> hitsujiTMO,  no apt-get install I used pip and installed fine thanks so much
<kriskropd> zzxc: all you need to do is add the ppa with 'add-apt-repository' then 'sudo apt-get update' and then you can pull in your package like any other with apt-get
<hitsujiTMO> rostam: when you get a chance you should look into using virtualenv too. its really sexy
<kriskropd> zzxc: server or not doesn
<zzxc> kriskropd: Nope add-apt-repository isn't installed by defualt.
<kriskropd> doesn't really make a difference :)
<kriskropd> zzxc: which version of ubuntu are you on? :o
<zzxc> kriskropd: 12.04 lts
<rostam> hitsujiTMO, what is virtualenv ?
<zzxc> kriskropd: You have to do an apt-get install python-software-properties to get it to work.
<kriskropd> zzxc: ah strange, I thought i remember it being on by default, aals it seems all you need to do to get it is 'sudo apt-get install python-software-properties'
<kriskropd> alas*
<kriskropd> which isn't that difficult :/
<zzxc> kriskropd: I mean it makes sense for the most part. Installing a ppa on a server machine does kind of sound like a bad idea, but its still weird that they wouldn't make you track down a different package first.
<zzxc> kriskropd: Yeah I know. But like I said its a little weird.
<kriskropd> zzxc: nothing weird about that, I've installed many ppa before
<zzxc> kriskropd: On server?
<zzxc> kriskropd: Like what?
<Foxxz> 192.168.32.2 +6697
<kriskropd> zzxc: yup, I run two headless boxes and one which runs even more headless servers as virtual machines
<kriskropd> zzxc: for isntances I get latest ranger and tmxu packages that way :)
<hitsujiTMO> rostam: it sets up a python environment that allows you to install what ever packages (without sudo) to that environment. so that you don't get any conflicts or have packages unnecessarily available globally.
<kriskropd> tmux*
<zzxc> kriskropd: Hahahah alright yeah that makes sense.
<rostam> hitsujiTMO,  Thank you, one more:   I also would like to install pyxmlrpc
<hitsujiTMO> rostam: try: sudo pip install pyxmlrpc
<rostam> hitsujiTMO,  I did and it can not find any downloads
<_davide> howdy -- any idea why manpages-posix-dev package is not available on 13.10?
<_davide> maybe it was replaced by something else?
<hitsujiTMO> rostam: looks like pyxmlrpc hasnt been updated since 2003. are you sure you want it and not some alternative package?
<rostam> hitsujiTMO,  Thanks I need to rethink that again. :) thank you so much for all your help
<siwica> I wrote a ruby script "lala.rb", put "#!/usr/bin/env ruby" at the beginning of the file and did "chmod u+x" on it. However I can still only run it via "./lala" in the local folder and not via "lala" globally. I tried putting it in "/usc/local" but that didnt do the job. What is the correct approach?
<jrib> siwica: you need to put it (or a symlink to it) somewhere in your PATH.  For your user, you can just use ~/bin (create it and log in again if that directory does not exist)
<hitsujiTMO> rostam: btw, i prefer jsonrpc. its got a much lighter load and works well with javascript or anyother language that supports json
<hitsujiTMO> rostam: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/python-jsonrpc
<siwica> jrib: thanks ill try this
<MarGul> I want to change the setting: open_basedir in php.ini to only allow php to open files in my webroot. Thing is, dont really know which my webroot is ;/ . Is it the dir where my .html .php etc are located? And if thats the case and I want to set up to websites then I would have two webroots right?
<siwica> putting the file in ~/bin didnt change anything, even though I logged in again after and confirmed ~/bin is in $PATH
<buu> MarGul: Generally webroot refers to where apache is configured to look for files.
<buu> (For that vhost)
<buu> I can only assume thats what mod_php does
<buu> siwica: What is the current contents of $PATH? What does 'which lala.rb' show?
<siwica> $PATH
<siwica> bash: /home/simon/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games: No such file or directory
<siwica> and nothing for the which lala.rb
<nannes> !info boot-repair
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in saucy
<buu> siwica: For future reference you want to 'echo $PATH' to display a variable
<buu> siwica: So can you please show me the output of ls -l /home/simon/bin/lala.rb ?
<Eli-5dce> anybody know a good way to speed up Jar games that run on openjdk? like Minecraft?
<MarGul> buu: I am using nginx and mine is configured to look at /usr/share/nginx/html as my root. So that would probably be my open_basedir right?
<buu> MarGul: Probably!
<MarGul> buu: Thanks :)
<buu> God knows how php handles php.ini
<buu> What an insane concept
<MarGul> buu: I have been tweaking for 2 days with php.ini to try and get it somehow secure. And yes, it's insane hehe
<siwica> -rwxr--r-- 1 root root 4506 Dez  4 05:03 /home/simon/bin/blabla.rb
<buu> siwica: So its not executable for simon
<siwica> buu: which chmod param would that be?
<buu> siwica: in this case, o+x
<buu> But why do you have files owned by root in your home directory?
<siwica> buu: dont know
<siwica> buu: how do I change the ownership?
<buu> siwica: 'chown'
<nagchampa> is it possible to configure a script to run automatically after a specific package is updated?
<fobelx> hi. i am experiencing a problem with nvidia glx extension causing segfault in xorg. i found a similar bug reported in ubuntu. here is the URL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/433422. how can i follow up on this and find a resolution? thanks.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 429114 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #433422 Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in strtol()" [High,Triaged]
<siwica> buu: ok, but all this doesnt make it executable from somewhere else
<fobelx> ubottu: what does triaged mean? is it still actively investigated?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<buu> siwica: What do you mean, "somewhere else"?
<siwica> I want to go in an arbitrary folder and write lala and have the program executed
<okee> Anyone familiar with how to configure the fstab?
<Ben64> okee: give some more details?
<okee> Is the following command correct for adding a drive to the fstab?  mount vfat /dev/sdc5
<Ben64> not at all
<jrib> okee: no
<jrib> !fstab | okee
<ubottu> okee: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<buu> siwica: Sure, that's what this does.
<buu> siwica: Assuming you're logged in as 'simon'
<TODOIMPRESO> hola
<TODOIMPRESO>  hola a todos soy mexicno buenas noches
<siwica> buu: blabla: command not found
<geekmasterflash> !sp|TODOIMPRESO
<okee> ubottu>  I am trying to use TestDisk46 to recover a couple of files from a crashed installation.  When entering mount sdc5, I get an error message indicating that sdc5 is not found in the fstab.  Would the following command be correct:  Device : /dev/sdc5
<nagchampa> is it possible to configure a post update script on a per package basis? so if a particular package is updated, i can run a script automatically?
<geekmasterflash> !es|TODOIMPRESO
<ubottu> TODOIMPRESO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<buu> siwica: Did you add the .rb?
<siwica> buu: and I am logged in as simon, blabla.rb is in ~/bin which itself is in $PATH
<Ben64> okee: you don't need to add it to the fstab if you mount it properly. you need a mountpoint in there
<siwica> buu: ok, it does work with the rb extension
<buu> ...
<siwica> buu: I wanted to make it work without though
<siwica> buu: but this is already some progress
<rickb> hello! for some reason this does not allow https or http through? any idea? -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -m limit --limit 25/min --limit-burst 100 -j ACCEPT
<okee> Ben64>  I am a real newbie at this stuff.  What should I enter to get the correct mount point?
<Ben64> okee: check "man mount" for the syntax
<okee> I am looking at the documentation and it looks like I shouldn't be using vfat.  That would be for a fat file system, and I am using ext4.
<siwica> buu: I thought that's why you put #!/usr/bin/env ruby at the beginning of the file
<buu> siwica: That tells the kernel how to execute the file, it is independent of the filename
<buu> siwica: You can name the file whatever you want
<yeyeman> why is gnome3 such a nightmare
<siwica> buu: ok, I guess I got it know
<siwica> buu: sorry
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, what do you mean?
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, I find it rather easy to get along with
<buu> siwica: There really is very little magic involved
<siwica> buu: it does work after proper renaming and I feel a little dumb now :) I somehow thought I gotta keep the extension
<siwica> buu: thank you anyhow!
<buu> siwica: I blame microsoft for infecting us all with that idea =[
<siwica> buu: Guess that's true. I just made the switch half a year ago, so I still need to get rid of some ideology it seems ;)
<rickb> ah nvm
<buu> siwica: Have you learned the 'file' command?
<rickb> the problem was that i have a busy webserver, by the time i added the iptables rule that connection count had already been exceeded
<siwica> buu: what does it do?
<okee> Ben>  I am not able to pull up the man page because the problem computer is booted from the live CD and the computer that I am on now is a windows box with no linux.  However, I did locate the man page online, and came up with http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount   Based on the information in the ubuntu forums, I am wondering if need the mount command at all, and whether or not I should just enter
<okee> "device: /dev/sdc5"?
<Ben64> okee: enter that where? that does nothing...
<buu> siwica: It tells you what *type* of file something is, run `man file`
<yeyeman> geekmasterflash, Maybe I 'dont get it' but it seems badly designed to me
<TODOIMPRESO> hi I´am    mexican
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, What are you looking for in a GUI?
<siwica> buu: ah nice. encoding too. this is helpful. thanks!
<TODOIMPRESO> thanks
<TODOIMPRESO> mi frend
<yeyeman> geekmasterflash, something which can be abstracted to Cleanliness
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, I hardly think you can get more clean than gnome-flashback
<TODOIMPRESO> ok ok . . . . bie
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, Applications in clearly marked areas, the ability to add launchers as simple drag and drop actions, and easily customizable interface
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, But I am not here to tell you how awesome I think gnome is, I am here to help
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, I find most problems people have tends to be when they are using Gnome-Shell or gnome, the non-flashback version
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, Which I'd say yes, it's rather clunky and confusing, especially if you are using gnome shell
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, Otherwise, if you don't like even gnome-flashback, I'd recommend unity or KDE
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, And if you want hyperminimalism as your cleanness, then xfce
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, http://imageshack.us/f/560/nisd.png/
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, Seems pretty clean to me.
<yeyeman> I'll have to look into gnome-flashback, as I said it may well be the case that I haven't figured out how to configure it properly yet
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, Take a look at that screen shot
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, That's what gnome flash back looks like
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, Minus the Giger background
<yeyeman> haha oh god that screen shot is horrible
<yeyeman> desktop icons
<geekmasterflash> I put those there
<geekmasterflash> they aren't the default
<yeyeman> some kind of CPU conky widget??
<geekmasterflash> Yup
<yeyeman> ay ay ay
<geekmasterflash> Anyway, people can hate on desktop icons, but I find them fairly efficient
<kriskropd> ive not seen desktop icons in so long :O
<geekmasterflash> Yes well, Unity just threw them into a side panel
<geekmasterflash> :P
<geekmasterflash> Making them both harder to find, and boxy
<yeyeman> geekmasterflash, I think we have some different ideas of what constitutes cleanliness
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, I suppose. I concern myself with efficiently getting where I want to be without having to fuss with stupid things
<geekmasterflash> If a gui gets in your way, then it's not doing it's job very well
<kriskropd> tis why the linux enthuasiasts tend to use cli more and more - they eventually figure it out :)
<geekmasterflash> indeed, kriskropd
<yeyeman> geekmasterflash, probably it's the case that what I'm look for in a desktop is what you would label hyperminimalism
<geekmasterflash> yeyeman, Then you probably want xcfe, or again, gnome flashback with a different theme
<impradeepy> xfce
<kriskropd> yeyeman: are you looking for a desktop environment? window manager?
<yeyeman> kriskropd, DE
<geekmasterflash> yes, sorry, xfce*
<impradeepy> its ok :)
<kriskropd> yeyeman: ah, I use dwm+dmenu from suckless, its a tiling window manager, cuts out a lot of stuff
<kriskropd> yeyeman: its nto an "environment" though and if you don't like having to type the name of applications every time you want to open them, you need to create your own dmenu list, but it would be what I call functional minimalism
<kriskropd> not*
<kriskropd> or one of many options to functional minimalism, rather
<kriskropd> yeyeman: archlinux has a lot of minimalist enthusiasts too, you might want to check out some of the ideas for environments there https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewforum.php?id=47 - many of the needed packages are available in ubuntu repositories
<SilverAlcantara> Downloading Ubuntu now, and when I run it with VirtualBox, do I just select it?
<SilverAlcantara> Downloading Ubuntu now, and when I run it with VirtualBox, do I just select it?
<yeyeman> kriskropd, this is interesting stuff, thx.
<kriskropd> SilverAlcantara: when you create a new vm in virutalbox and run it for the first time, it will ask you to insert a disk or access an iso file. the Ubuntu iso file you are downloading now is waht you select and then you install it as if it were a physical machine from there on within the virtual machine
<pianogmx> if my familiarity is with java with some familiarity with C++, what would be the best way of getting started to contribute to ubuntu / app development?
<SilverAlcantara> Ah, thanks Kris!
<kriskropd> pianogmx: I really couldn't say for sure, but you might want to look at https://launchpad.net/ as well as the Ubuntu forums for more direction
<okee> How do I get sudo in the sudoers file?  I typed sudo blkid and received an error message indicating I am not in the sudoers file.  I then typed su , and also su password, and received an authentification error as well.
<okee> I am trying to recover a file using TestDisk64.
<kriskropd> pianogmx: msot of Ubuntu development consists of managing packages from other sources
<cfhowlett> !contribute|pianogmx,
<kriskropd> most*
<impradeepy> piaonogmx: for creating gui you can use quickly
<kriskropd> cfhowlett: ubottu has been actign weird tonight
<kriskropd> !contribute
<kriskropd> really weird ._.
<Administrador> I was using ubuntu, when unity got stuck. I went to tty1 and used setsid unitymy computer was no logner suck but there was neither unity nor window decoration, so I rebooted my computer and found a black screen and no mouse, what should I do?I dont remember adding ppas in my last session
<cfhowlett> !ubottu
<pianogmx> kriskropd, well if someone could walk  me through the steps of getting plugged into an already existing idea or creating a new idea...
<kriskropd> !cookie
<kriskropd> D:
<pianogmx> kriskropd, i have a launchpad account setup and I looked around
 * kriskropd has that terrorizign feeling when the robot that hands out cookies is gone
<ElTimo> Do I need to use bumblebee with the latest nvidia drivers?
<cfhowlett> kriskropd, eh ... not good.  perhaps the ops will are doing something with it?
<SilverAlcantara> kriskropd: I am on a mac, and I think that I have bypassed the message to chose the drive, can I do it from settings?
<mikeshollen> I have been struggling all day with installing Ubuntu Server on my computer. When I do it doesn't post past the GRUB screen. I tried installing Ubuntu Desktop and it seems to work fine. Is there an easy way to install OpenSSH and LAMP into the Ubuntu Desktop installation?
<cfhowlett> !server
<pianogmx> impradeepy, huh?  I don't like making games because I suck at graphic art... but every time someone gave me a task in windows, I could develop it in visual studio
<cfhowlett> mikeshollen, if it's not getting past grub, kind of hard to install?
<cfhowlett> mikeshollen, as far as installing on desktop, sudo apt-get install whatever
<pianogmx> i am fairly good at making form apps in java/C#
<pianogmx> i just suck at coming up with ideas
<mikeshollen> cfhowlett, i'm a total linux nub still. sudo apt-get install openssh  ?
<cfhowlett> mikeshollen, if that is indeed the package name.  run the software center and search there ... no terminal required
<impradeepy> pianogmx: ok
<kriskropd> mikeshollen: I think these are all the apckages you need for ssh and lamp 'sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 ssh'
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<kriskropd> NETSPLIT! DAMN YOU!
<kriskropd> :x
<pianogmx> kriskropd, i don't do well working on a lot on my own... i do best when I have someone oversee what I am working on and kind of manages what I do... is there anywhere in the ubuntu community that does that?
<mikeshollen> kriskropd, thanks
<kriskropd> pianogmx: maybe you should also look at github, many applications get developed there
<kriskropd> pianogmx: its hard to really give ideas to a developer, thats not really what this channel is for - this channel is pretty much intended for technical support only
<impradeepy> http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<pianogmx> kriskropd, i know that.  but is there a channel/person I could like go to and say "hey can I help you out.  give me some things to work on" ... where would i go to find someone to do that?
<kriskropd> SilverAlcantara: sorry, netsplit disoriented me - you were askign about virtual box? you can select the iso as the disk from the menu
<kriskropd> SilverAlcantara: after you have the vm window running, got o Devices > CD/DVD > Choose a virtual disk file
<kriskropd> SilverAlcantara: then select the iso image you just downloaded and reset the virtual machine so it boots from the virtual CD
<SilverAlcantara> kriskropd: Thanks kriskropd, I have ubuntu running now!
<kriskropd> SilverAlcantara: gratz :) and welcome
<SilverAlcantara> kriskropd: Have you any idea where I can get a Windows 8 ISO?
<buu> SilverAlcantara: Yes, microsoft.com
<impradeepy> piano: as to develop application we need to learn basic knowledge of c,c++,java,python,c# so its difficult to find an irc channel for all these but individuals channels are available
<SilverAlcantara> buu: Haha, a free one sir.
<kriskropd> SilverAlcantara: we don't discuss illegal acquiring of commercial materials here :x sorry
<mikeshollen> kriskropd, once i run sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 ssh      is there anything else i need to run or is openssh and LAMP installed?
<kriskropd> SilverAlcantara: there are tools for ripping a physical disc to a virtual iso image yourself though
<pianogmx> impradeepy, I have a basic knowledge of programming (done C#, Java, C++), but I no longer have any proijects I am active in where someone gave something for me to do... thus Im bored
<SilverAlcantara> kriskropd: Is that illegal? My mistake, I am a bit of a noob here.
<pianogmx> impradeepy, my last projects were basically windows forms apps.
<Administrador> guys, after rebooting I can do nothing with ubunu. After I login I only get a black screen and no cursor
<kriskropd> mikeshollen: I have to admit I've never done it like so before, I'm just assuming :x idk which version of ubuntu you are running, but you could try googling for a guide perhaps
<mikeshollen> kriskropd, thanks
<impradeepy> pianogmx: http://www.xda-developers.com/  please visit these
<kriskropd> mikeshollen: i know the mysql install will ask you some questions (root password and such) so check on it every now and then
<buu> pianogmx: http://sourceforge.net/p/forge/helpwanted/programmers/
<impradeepy> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chat
<Administrador> also I know I can use apt-cache search to know all the packages avalaible, but what command can I use to know what packages I have installed?
<buu> Administrador: dpkg -L
<buu> er, dpkg -l
<buu> Specifically the ii ones
<Administrador> buu: thanks, but I can't go up in tty, anyway to filter by package name?
<green4984> dpkg --get-selections
<Administrador> green4984: thanks
<zykotick9> Administrador: fyi, in console shift+PGUP might work
<Administrador> zykotick9: thanks, didn't know that
<Administrador> well, I at least know that what is breaking my system is different than last time, and thus have no idea of what to do
<buu> Administrador: | grep
<buu> Administrador: | less
<zykotick9> Administrador: in your home dir "ls -l .Xauthority" who owns that file?
<Administrador> zykotick9: my user is the owner
<zykotick9> Administrador: ok.
<Administrador> I also don't(or shouldn't)have propietary driver as I only have an integrated intel gpu
<Administrador> also, I just tried with gnome-shell and I still have a black screen. So I at least know that the problem isn't unity
<junhunz> 有人吗？
<TheAmazingSarcas> Hello?
<Administrador>  #ubuntu-jp
<Administrador> TheAmazingSarcas: hello
<TheAmazingSarcas> Is this channel for support only or something? I am new to IRC
<ObrienDave> wow, that nick will get you booted real fast
<Administrador> yes it is
<PotatoButthole> Okay thanks. I apologize for my ignorance
<nannes> !info teamviewer
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in saucy
<Stacole> Hola quiero un canal en español
<ObrienDave> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Stacole> ubottu,  muchas gracias.  :D
<ubottu> Stacole: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ObrienDave> por nada
<Administrador> can anyone help me?black screen after login. ubuntu 13.10 64 bits, integrated intel gpu G41, happens both in unity and gnome-shell
<impradeepy> administrador: nvidia or radeon??
<Administrador> impradeepy: intel, I don't have a dedicated gpu
<impradeepy> ok
<Guest87294> I've been trying to update my Nvidia Geforce 310M dedicated GPU but to no avail
<impradeepy> administrador: can you please show me a snapshot of your screen
<kriskropd> impradeepy: its just a black screen with a cursor
<kriskropd> Administrador: have you looked at your /var/log/Xorg logs?
<impradeepy> no launcher??
<Administrador> impradeepy: what kriskropd said
<Administrador> no nothing
<kriskropd> impradeepy: its what happens when xorg loads but the environment fails
<impradeepy> yes
<impradeepy> have you reset your unity?? and rebbot
<impradeepy> reboot
<Administrador> kriskropd: do you know the actual path of the logs??
<Administrador> impradeepy: of course, first thing I tried
<kriskropd> Administrador: should be listed if you type 'ls -l /var/log/Xorg.*'
<kriskropd> Administrador: im sorry, but I'm not going to be able to see this through right now - if you can't find help in here, you should try asking again at another time - if you want to learn mroe about xorf you can ask about it in #xorg here on freenode
<kriskropd> more abotu xorg*
<kriskropd> about*
<Administrador> ok, thanks either way kriskropd
 * kriskropd is tired and needs to go sleep
<impradeepy> administrador:have you tried to switch to your guest account?
<drakedouay> I just downloaded a game and I do not know how to install/run it. There are two files of note, a .x86 file, and a .86_64 file. Has anyone seen these extensions before?
<Administrador> impradeepy: not yet. here are my logs in the meantime http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518246/
<impradeepy> ok
<Administrador> impradeepy: same story
<impradeepy> hmm
<impradeepy> gksu gedit /etc/init/lightdm.conf please post its output
<Administrador> >gedit
<Administrador> I think you need a gui to use gedit
<impradeepy> ok ok sorry
<leprechuanese> curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us < /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<leprechuanese> bertter
<drakedouay> Has anyone heard of .x86 files?
<buu> drakedouay: What does `file` say it is?
<Administrador> impradeepy: just so you know, you can install a package called pastebinit to do that
<drakedouay> buu: never heard of that command.... 'RimWorld254Linux.x86_64: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, BuildID[sha1]=0x255dc678e48fa321556d9418763a5d34e27fb2ff, stripped'
<impradeepy> ok thanks
<Administrador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518273/
<buu> drakedouay: So its an executable. Execute it.
<drakedouay> buu: :-) thanks
<impradeepy> am using gdm 10.04 lots of new features you guys are using
<impradeepy> will upgrade it to 13.04
<drakedouay> buu: works.... Thanks again
<buu> No problem.
<fangkui> 1
<fangkui> 2
<fangkui> 3
<fangkui> 4
<fangkui> 5
<FloodBot1> fangkui: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fangkui> 6
<fangkui> 7
<fangkui> 8
<fangkui> 9
<fangkui> 0
<FloodBot1> fangkui: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fangkui> 10
<buu> What is +z?
<fangkui> 14
<fangkui> I do not know
<afidegnum> hello, pls i have created a new folder, using root, and I want to upload files there, and I am faced with permission denied error, can anyone help?
<somsip_> !permissions | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<anonymous> hello??
<geirha> afidegnum: change the ownership of it to the user
<afidegnum> geirha: can you please direct me to do that ?
<janha86> chown <username> <file>
<kongthap> my ubuntu icons become messy, is it possible to use Live USB to repair my system???
<qin_> afidegnum: where did you created folder owned by root?
<afidegnum> inside /www/sites/libraries
<qin_> afidegnum: who own /www/ ?
<afidegnum> the system already configured that
<afidegnum> apache I believe
<afidegnum> I didn't create that
<qin_> afidegnum: yet someone still is owner of it, who?
<afidegnum> qin_: this is the ownership data
<afidegnum> drwxrwxr-x 9 dtc dtcgrp 4.0K Dec  4 00:17 html
<somsip_> afidegnum: did you ask the same quesiton here before http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/09/%23ubuntu.html
<afidegnum> the real web folder is "html" inside the <u>www</www> folder
<afidegnum> somsip_: when?
<somsip_> afidegnum: the clue is the date in the link.
<afidegnum> ?
<afidegnum> I don't get it
<qin_> afidegnum: then you would want to: sudo chown dtc:dtcgrp /www/sites/libraries/<folder name>; you may want to use -r flag with some caution.
<somsip_> afidegnum: clearly. I'll leave it with you
<sle> Hello, I'm looking for some tips for installing glibc 2.17 - I have 2.15 on Ubuntu 12.04
<afidegnum> ok, thanks
<afidegnum> this is hte actual ownership of www
<geirha> afidegnum: sudo chown yourusername /path/to/the/directory
<afidegnum> no, librires rather
<afidegnum> root root 4.0K Dec  4 07:32 libraries
<qin_> afidegnum: but you seriously need to man up abit: man chmod; man chown; man ls; man man;
<afidegnum> ok
<qin_> I wonder how somsip_ pulled out this log... afidegnum maybe it is still actual: https://drupal.org/node/2042959
<afidegnum> lol, thanks,
<afidegnum> checking
<jungejason> Hello, when I go to the terminal by Ctrl-Alt-F1, is there a way that I can run a compiz command that will take effect in the desktop (Ctrl-Alt-F7).
<jungejason> The things I need to do this: Unity is very unstable after I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.10. It crashes a lot. Everytime it crashes, all the chromes of the windows are gone. I can run `compiz --replace` to fix it. However, I can't switch to the terminal window by Alt-F4. I can't kill existing window either. My current workaround is to to go Ctrl-Alt-F1 and kill the process of the top Windows until Terminal is the active
<jungejason>  one. Then switch to Ctrl-Alt-F7, run `compiz --replace'. This is driving me nuts!!
<jungejason> anyone can help?
<qin_> jungejason: DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace
<qin_> jungejason: other workaround is to use gnome-shell
<paco> an
<sasi> hello
<sasi> Any idea why this is happening?
<sasi> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y (Reading database ... 50%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  reading files list for package 'libreoffice-common': Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<sasi> When I try to remove libreofficecommon
<jungejason> thanks qin_ !!
<sasi> And I can not update or install anything due to this
<Jordan_U> lickalott_: I gave you "day=$(date +%a)", why did you go with "set day=`day +%a`" which doesn't even set a variable named $day (but instead sets $1 to the value "day=Tues")?
<sasi> um
<paco> Hello guys. It seems that every time I install an application through wine it becomes the default application for opening its associated mime types, overriding what is set at a system level. Can I prevent this behavior from happening? I'd like that instead, the default options would always be the system defaults, no matter what I install through wine (I'm using wine 1.4.1 and a XFCE desktop)
<Stanley00> paco: that default is set in .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list, maybe you can remove write permission to that file :D
<paco> well, I think that default isn't set there but somewhere globally, perhaps in /usr/share/mime something Stanley00
<paco> but as soon as wine creates the file in .local/share/applications... it becomes the preferred one for my user
<paco> I'd like if wine created the entry, but didn't make it default, do you understand me?
<Stanley00> paco: I know, but I rarely use wine, so I can't help much, just have an idea above :D
<paco> I'm sorry you can't help me Stanley00, it's a pain in the ass
<paco> I've been learning a lot about wine prefixes, hacks for these stupid proprietary programs, thought I was over, but.. no ! there's always more fun
<green4984> my laptop is Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS, I want to use a 3G though USB, my type is asb t930-s, I use model_switch, but it can't be work
<green4984> what should i do next...?
<xubuntu> oi oi
<xubuntu> oiiiiiiii
<xubuntu> huehuehue br br
<Kartagis> do you guys think I should keep using Virtualbox, or use another virtualisation software?
<Ben64> Kartagis: whatever you prefer really
<Kartagis> Ben64: for the sake of learning
<Stanley00> Kartagis: if it works, just use that :D
<Stanley00> Kartagis: you learn about virtual machine?
<green4984> I use virtualbox, it works fine in my laptop computer.
<Kartagis> Stanley00: I don't really understand what you mean without proper grammar
<Stanley00> Kartagis: are you learning about virtual machine? :D
<Kartagis> Stanley00: there is so much to learn. I used Xen once, and was wondering if I should install it again
<haha> it's my 1st time to use xchat.... seems lonely
<Stanley00> Kartagis: then, I don't think that's an ubuntu related question, but yes, you should try many of them.
<haha> who can tell me what the red line stand for?
<kongthap> my ubuntu icons become messy, is it possible to use Live USB to repair my system???
<Stanley00> kongthap: did you change the theme, and did you try reset unity and/or unity icons
<kongthap> Stanley00, how to reset unity andor unity icons???
<Stanley00> kongthap: what's your ubuntu version?
<kongthap> Stanley00, it's 13.04
<mar77i> the time is 08:52
<mar77i> okay, I will leave now.
<kongthap> Stanley00, give me  mins i must restart x-chat
<Stanley00> kongthap: you can look at http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/how-to-restart-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<haha> 哈哈
<kongthap> Stanley00, ok
<haha> omg...so many friends..
<llutz> !ot | haha join #xchat for xchat-questions
<ubottu> haha join #xchat for xchat-questions: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stanley00> haha: the red line is the border of old and new message :D
<Tm_T> llutz: support questions of xchat aren't that much of an offtopic (:
<llutz> Tm_T: but chinese chars and omg...-comments are
<haha> e..you are talking sth about me?
<haha> llutz
<llutz> haha i do
<Hexagonite> Help, I tried starting Ubuntu 13.10 on my new PC (Acer Aspire V5 to be exact) and I get only a black screen after booting
<haha> help,how can i shield the  IN&OUT message?
<llutz> haha: right-click on channel-tab, hide part/quit   iirc
<Stanley00> !nomodeset did you try this | Hexagonite
<ubottu> Stanley00: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hexagonite> Not yet, what does this do?
<Stanley00> !nomodeset | Hexagonite
<ubottu> Hexagonite: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<haha> llutz thank u
<Hexagonite> oh, thanks! will try right now!
<haha> it's my first time to use this software
<Stanley00> Hexagonite: sorry, long time not use the bot :D
<haha> llutz: like this?
<llutz> haha: i rarely use xchat, but i guess it has some documentation which might help you for the 1st steps
<haha> i agree ,where can i find it?
<haha> help menu?
<llutz> haha: xchat.org?
<haha> thank u, i got it
<djQuery> rebooted after latest patch and now steam won't work when launche in playonlinux
<Jordan_U> djQuery: Are the games that you're playing not available for native Steam?
<djQuery> nopers native steam seems to work fine though
<kalakjsd> hi all, i want to assign windows+e to browse home foldeer, and windows+l to lock screen but they are not working, they work for only one session, and when i logout and login again, they stop working, i am using ubuntu 12.04, i tried some troubleshooting from askubuntu, but no luck
<kalakjsd> i installed gconfeditor, dconfeditor and tweaked as mentioned, but they worked only for one session
<kalakjsd> i mean when i logged out and logged in again, in keyboard shortcuts tab, settings seems to be saved but they are not working actually
<kalakjsd> why ubuntu  is full of such kind of small annoying bugs
<kalakjsd> anybody having same problem and solved it , please help
 * luckman dancing
<helmut_> hi
<luckman> ee.. i 'm doing some test, i'm reading some documatation.
<Hexagonite> Got it running through nomodeset, can I install it with Secure Boot turned on?
<luckman> help~can i use /msg to send message to a certain man?
<Hexagonite> Anyone? :L
<benhelps> irc://irc.australianshepherds.org.au:16667
<ksinkar`> \quit
<ksinkar`> \quit
<jabba_> hello. i just tried passing through two identical USB-Devices via "virsh  attach-device <hostname> <hostdev.xml>". As they have identical IDs I use BUS- and DEVICE-Numbers for addressing the devices. Both are on different USB-Cards and work on the KVM-Host-System. If I pass them through only one works (is recognized by the Guest-System). There are no suspicious syslog-messages on either host and guest. Any suggestions how to do furthe
<jabba_> r Debugging?
 * _root_ ask for ideas on http://goo.gl/82Zff4 (nginx related)
<linuxlite1969> hi
<linuxlite1969> how can i start owncloud?
<linuxlite1969> i accidentaly have a power lost now my server is not working
<linuxlite1969> help
<linuxlite1969> how can i restart cloud?
<linuxlite1969> there is no cloud in menu
<linuxlite1969> help!
<llutz> linuxlite1969: owncloud (server) is just a website, restart your webserver
<linuxlite1969> how?
<linuxlite1969> is there a command to restart my owncloud? its localnet
<llutz> linuxlite1969: sudo restart apache2   (or whatever webserver you run)
<somsip> linuxlite1969: sudo service apache2 restart
<wiiw> sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<buu> wiiw: Pretty sure ubuntu switched to service a while ago
<wiiw> buu: ok
<linuxlite1969> what should i put in the ServerName?
<killer> hey , I have gma 500 chipset and ubuntu 13.10 doesn't run on it
<linuxlite1969> owncloud.conf
<skv> window show 1
<wiiw> buu: ubuntu's pretty is gui
<Ben64> linuxlite1969: you're the one who should know
<skv> q
<llutz> *buntu uses upstart,so why not using initctl
<skv> q
<skv> q
<FloodBot1> skv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxlite1969> my ip is 200.0.0.213 what now?
<linuxlite1969> please help
<Ben64> linuxlite1969: we do not know your set up. you really should know how to manage a server if you want to run a server
<linuxlite1969> i messed with the conf now its not working it says could not reliably determine
<linuxlite1969> its a localhost
<bazhang> linuxlite1969, is this ubuntu? or Linux Lite
<xmetal> thats why i always make a backup when editing files
<linuxlite1969> linuxlite
<bazhang> linuxlite1969, then you should seek their support channels/forums, it's not supported here
<bazhang> !alis | linuxlite1969
<ubottu> linuxlite1969: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<linuxlite1969> ok thanks
<somsip> linuxlite1969: join #linuxlite
<killer> hey , I have gma 500 chipset and 3d accelearation is not preset like the windows
<killer> any help
<killer> ?
<buu> killer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<Administrador> guys I need some help, ubuntu isn't working (13.10 64 bits), after login it just shows a black screen.
<xeberdee> 64bit 12.04 can't boot into unity after nvidia upgrade. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518664/
<xeberdee> using nvidia_current
<Administrador> I can enter into tty1 just fine. guest session has the same problem
<xeberdee> I'm pretty much stuck in tty with no browser.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518664/
<Ben64> !patience | xeberdee
<ubottu> xeberdee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xeberdee> Ben64: just explaining the problem
<Administrador> xeberdee: I'm in no way an expert, but I think there were some nvidia drivers called bumblebee, have you looked into it?
<Rory> Administrador: Has it ever worked?
<xeberdee> Administrador: no, bumblebee? Unity suggested to change to the unix drivers in gnome cos it said that the official ones had no 3D or accel. so I did and now I'm on the beach
<Ben64> xeberdee: yeah, you did so twice in 2 mins. more details wouldn't hurt. graphics card, other relevant hardware, dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia, uname -a, lsb_release -a, lshw -C VIDEO
<takahiro_> hi all,regarding procps module installation, i have an issue. please tell me advice.
<Rory> xeberdee: can you install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit)
<Administrador> >Rory: yes, I had it working for a month(I think last massage wasn't sent, excuse me if it actually was)
<Rory> xeberdee: And then run "lsmod | pastebinit" and give me the output URL
<Rory> Administrador: What changed in between it working, and it not working?
<Administrador> Rory: that's the problem... I can't think of any relevant, I installed gnoem shell, but removed afterwards, didn't add a ppa(or I don't remember adding one, at least)
<Administrador> Rory: wait, I just remembered something, I was using bleach bit and used "free disk space"(or something of the sort)
<Rory> Yeah that'll probably be it. Can you tell me what session is selected from the login screen? Is it Unity?
<Rory> Administrador: the first one, not the bleachbit thing
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Administrador> Rory: yes it is
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Rory> Administrador: When you log into a different console (TTY) can you run: startx
<Administrador> Rory: I have to say that since day oneI had a pop up telling me there was an error and that to report which I always ignored, it still appears now, but it is the only thing that appears
<Administrador> rory, it gave some errors. will give pastebinit in a moment
<Rory> Administrador: You might have to "cat /var/log/Xorg.* | pastebinit"
<xeberdee> Rory: thanks I'm on it
<Administrador> Rory: I always run it as pastebinit /path
<Administrador> from Xorg.1.log (mentioned by startx) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518749/
<Rory> Administrador: Can you run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current"
<Rory> Administrador: Then reboot
<takahiro_> The error details are as follows: # dpkg -i libprocps0_3.3.3-2ubuntu7_i386.deb procps_3.3.3-2ubuntu7_i386.deb (Reading database ... 1059304 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace libprocps0 1:3.3.3-2ubuntu7 (using libprocps0_3.3.3-2ubuntu7_i386.deb) ... Unpacking replacement libprocps0 ... Unpacking procps (from procps_3.3.3-2ubuntu7_i386.deb) ... dpkg: error processing procps_3.3.3-2ubuntu7_i386.deb (--inst
<Administrador> Rory: I am another person, I don't have a nvidia card
<Administrador> I have an integrated intel gpu(G41)
<xeberdee> Rory: I'll do it
<Rory> Administrador: From your log: [  1266.823] (EE) 3: /usr/lib/nvidia-319-updates/libGL.so.1 (0x7f59bef45000+0xa704f) [0x7f59befec04f]
<Rory> !paste | takahiro_
<ubottu> takahiro_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xeberdee> Rory: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Rory> xeberdee: do you have apt or dpkg already running?
<Administrador> Rory: 100% sure I don't have an nvidia, I also think the version of the repos was 310(I might be wrong)
<Ben64> xeberdee: you shouldn't need to purge nvidia...
<Rory> xeberdee: don't purge nvidia, it was aimed at Administrador it wasn't a mistake
<Rory> Administrador: Look at your log, the nvidia driver is segfaulting
<Ben64> xeberdee: more details wouldn't hurt. graphics card, other relevant hardware, dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia, uname -a, lsb_release -a, lshw -C VIDEO
<Administrador> Rory: well, it installed for some reason(checked with dpkg -l)
<Administrador> that must be the problem here
<Rory> Administrador: Hence why I'm asking you to purge it :)
<Administrador> Rory: you don't have to ask twice :) I also had this problem a few weeks ago, but at the time I thought I cleansed the root(a ppa)
<Administrador> and it seems I will lose ffmpeg, mplayer and other packages, I will miss you *sniff*
<Anuska> if i install gnome-shell & gnome and i type: /etc/init.d/gdm start * start the X * but if i reboot? he startx auto?
<Anuska> gnome-session-fallback is already the newest version.
<Anuska> gnome-session-fallback set to manually installed.
<xeberdee> Ben64: I collected all I know here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518766/
<takahiro_> Thank you, Rory and ubottu, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518762/
<anonymous> hello
<Ben64> xeberdee: you didn't pastebin any of the commands i gave you :(
<Beldar> Anuska, What release/
<xeberdee> Ben64: I know, itried but I get grep: invalid option -- ','
<Rory> takahiro_: Can you please run the command(s): "lsattr /bin/ps && ls -lh /bin/ps" and pastebin the output?
<Ben64> xeberdee: the commas aren
<anonymous> hello
<Ben64> xeberdee: 't part of the command...
<Rory> anonymous: Hello anonymous do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Administrador> Rory: now it is half working, I can launch programs through terminal but unity isn't working
<kalakjsd> hi all, i am using ubuntu 12.04 and how to set a default application with right click menu which is not mentioned in default applications in system settings, i wwant to set OKULAR to be default pdf rreader but i don't have any option for that, how to do that, see that screenshot ,http://imagebin.org/280477 why this strange behavior, earlier, i used to have a option to set as default, but now no option, why??
<Anuska> Beldar, i delete all what i do in night, and i reinstall again, i want to configure manual the interfaces with wan & other netwrok card to share internet
<Anuska> but ... not result with sharing internet without using interfaces desktop
<Anuska> eth1 is the wan and eth2 is the network
<Anuska> :)
<kalakjsd> one more thing, there is no title
<deanrock0> hi, is there a way to automate/script installation of ubuntu on kvm guest?
<Administrador> Rory: disregard that, after resetting unity with dconf it was possible
<usr13> Anuska: You've already done it?  Or you are trying to do it?
<Myrtti> deanrock0: to a point yeah, there is a trick of using the amazon cloud images which basically gives you the ready installed base system without GUI stuff
<kalakjsd> hi all, i am using ubuntu 12.04 and how to set a default application with right click menu which is not mentioned in default applications in system settings, i wwant to set OKULAR to be default pdf rreader but i don't have any option for that, how to do that, see that screenshot ,http://imagebin.org/280477 why this strange behavior, earlier, i used to have a option to set as default, but now no option, why??
<takahiro_> Rory: thank you Rory, i pasted it again.please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518783/
<Ben64> !patience | kalakjsd
<ubottu> kalakjsd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Anuska> usr13, i try to do the netwrok, let me configure manual and give you paste bin to see if is oki
<usr13> Anuska: You are wanting to do ICS?
<Administrador> kalakjsd: don't type your problem so many times in a short span, there no much people active and they have theird hands full atm :)
<anonymous> Anuska: hello
<Anuska> hi
<Administrador> kalakjsd: try this, go to this path in nautilus /usr/share/applications/
<deanrock0> Myrtti: thanks will look into it ... and yes, I only need base system because i don't intend to run gui on it
<kalakjsd> Administrador: then what?
<Anuska> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing ( if you see there is Ubuntu Internet Gateway Method (iptables) , but have 1 , 2 , 3 and i want 2 Internet <<==>> ppp0 <> Ubuntu gateway <> eth1 <<==>> Client PC  ( pppoe ) but... if you scroll down give 1 for all command ! and is not for ppp0 no?
<Administrador> kalakjsd: look for the application you ar einterested in
<kalakjsd> i am interested in okular
<Administrador> kalakjsd: then copy it, open a terminal with ctr+alt+t and type gksu gedit /pathtookulat.desktop
<Myrtti> deanrock0: http://agiliq.com/blog/2012/07/using-ubuntu-cloud-images-in-kvm/
<Myrtti> deanrock0: I've used that with much success, especially the cloud-init
<usr13> Anuska:  WHat is the IP of your router?  Is it 192.168.1.1?
<Administrador> kalakjsd: it will be something like thi(if it's different, change it)s: gksu gedit /usr/share/applications/okular.desktop
<Anuska> usr13, not have yet but i want to configure linux like router to give internet
<usr13> Anuska:  Or the IP of your gateway _____________?
<kalakjsd> Administrador: thanks, and next what?
<Anuska> yes i want with 192...
<Mikaz> Usr13: hello,
<usr13> Anuska: Give me the complete IP
<Anuska> if i configure automated give me 10.0.45.1
<Anuska> 192.168.0.1
<botsu> i just had a gksu fail today trying to edit /etc/hosts. error was no protocol defined for x . same thing with nautilus, but i could just call them up fine with out sudo
<usr13> Ok
<Anuska> usr13, what is that?
<usr13> Anuska: So you want to share with one other PC?
<Anuska> stop
<Anuska> let me do it and explain with patsebin
<Administrador> kalakjsd: there is a line that says "exec="after what there is a comman(most likely okular) at the end of it ad %f
<kalakjsd> yes, it is there
<Anuska> my leal wan is a pppoe with extern ip ! and i want to configure local 192.168.0.1 for other netwrok card to share internet from frist card
<usr13> Anuska: What is the gateway listed in the output of   "route -n"
<Administrador> kalakjsd: wait, the line already had %f?
<botsu> by the way, gksu isn't included in 13.10, you have to install it yourself
<xeberdee> Ben64: Hi again - these are the specs you asked for here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518813/
<Administrador> kalakjsd: let me be more clear, when you opened the file, the %f was already there?or you yourself added it?
<kalakjsd> Administrador: Exec=okular %U %i -caption %c
<kalakjsd> that is there
<Administrador> at the end add %f
<killer> hey , is there a way to get latest versions of chromium in ubuntu
<Administrador> (separated with a space " %f"
<kalakjsd> okay it should look like  Exec=okular %U %i -caption %c %f
<kalakjsd> Administrador: ^^
<kalakjsd> rigth or wrong tell me, Administrador
<kalakjsd> right*
<takahiro_> Rory: are you there?
<Administrador> kalakjsd: yes, it should be right. now save and try to open it with okular as you were trying before asking
<usr13> Anuska: I guess the question I *should* ask is what IP subnet do you want to use for the sharing PC(s).
<kalakjsd> i am able to open with okular but
<kalakjsd> the problem is that
<kalakjsd> i want to make it default, by default it open with evince
<usr13> Anuska: ifconfig | pastebinit  #And give me the resulting URL
<Administrador> kalakjsd: ahh, even easier. right click in pdf>properties>there you can pick default
<anuska_> i configure pppoe
<kalakjsd> and there is no option to make any entry as default , see screenshot http://imagebin.org/280477
<kalakjsd> let me see
<kalakjsd> oh thanks man
<kalakjsd> it was there
<Romance> Why there is gnome things like keyring and policykit were installed along LXDE? i just need pure LXDE
<kalakjsd> and i was looking somewhere else
<Romance> how do i remove them
<anuska_> usr13, thanks for helping me
<kalakjsd> Administrador: thanks a lot
<Administrador> kalakjsd: you are welcome
<kalakjsd> :D
<usr13> anuska_: You got it?
<anuska_> yes letme reboot
<anuska_> becouse ifconfig is fullwith other interfaces
<anuska_> ip
<anuska_> need arp -d
<usr13> anuska_: Ok.  Let us know.  (But you should not need to reboot.)
<mrclfdz> you guys know if the ubuntu liveCD has badblocks?
<Ontani> Hi i'm seeing some strange entries in my boot.log any idea's why this is: http://pastebin.com/xzdjiBqv
<pentanol> hi
<usr13> mrclfdz: Shouldn't
<pentanol> anyone use FiberChannel -storages early?
<mrclfdz> usr13 do you know of a liveCD that has it?
<usr13> no
<sunand_> how to down grade a pkg in ubuntu?
<usr13> Ontani: So, what virtual network devices do you have?
<usr13> Ontani: ifconfig | pastebinit  #And send us the resulting URL
<Ontani> cool, didn't know "pastebinit"
<xeberdee> Ben64: Here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518813/
<Ontani> thats awesome
<usr13> sunand_: You would have to uninstall it with the package manager and download the version you want and install manually.
<usr13> sunand_: ... with dpkg
<Ontani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518888/
<usr13> Ontani: I don't see any virtual network devices.  So whats up?
<usr13> Ontani: Why does it say "Starting configure virtual network devices"
<anuska_> back
<anuska_> letme paste you
<usr13> Anuska: Ok
<Ontani> the many entries in the bootlog from "startpar bridge" and the empty entries with just [OK]
<usr13> anuska_: Ok
<anuska_> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518906/ ( eth1 is the pppoe connection )
<anuska_> but not find anymore eth2
<Ontani> I guess the virtual network devices are just starting due to an upstart script
<anuska_> aaa
<anuska_> usr13, letme you paste again
<xeberdee> My system logs into terminal instead of unity. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518813/
<anuska_> usr13,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518911/
<anuska_> usr13, eth1 is pppoe connection , and eth2 is the other interface wht i want to share internet
<usr13> anuska_: route -n |pastebinit  #And send URL
<dfgh> how to make installer which extracts some file at specific location and some files at another specific locations
<takahiro_> Somebody help me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518762/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518783/
<anuska_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518914/
<xeberdee_> My system logs into terminal instead of unity. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518813/
<atari> hi
<usr13> anuska_: What IP address do y ou want to use for eth2?
<anuska_> 192.168.0.2 if eth1 is 192.168.0.1 no?
<anuska_> or .1 ?
<atari> does anyone know, whether there is an thinkpad_acpi irc channel? i'm working on the nvidia freeze problem
<usr13> anuska_: route -n |pastebinit  #And send URL
<usr13> anuska_: Send me the output of     route -n
<anuska_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518914/
<anuska_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518923/
<usr13> anuska_: What kind of ISP is it?
<anuska_> pppoe
<anuska_> i use pppoe connection
<kalakjsd1> hi all, i have a idea, don't know it is valid or not, i want to connect my wifi with two wireless networks at the same time, is there any way to connect  or this is impossible theoritically
<Rory> kalakjsd1: Not on the same wireless card
<Rory> kalakjsd1: What are you ultimately hoping to achieve; automatic failover?
<smartracer> hi i use dual boot system with linux and windows.i deleted linux now grub rescue appearing and not allowing windows to boot how can i ride of that?
<anuska_> usr13, let me do!
<anuska_> manualwith interfaces & iptables
<smartracer> using any commands can i repair this?
<usr13> It doesn't even show a gateway IP and your ppp0 interface shows an IP of 188.27.127.220  and yet it says it has a "P-t-P" IP of 10.0.0.1 and the Mask is 255.255.255.255  (Not sure what to do with that).
<xeberdee_> My system logs into terminal after Nvida upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518813/
<usr13> anuska_: Ok, I have a plan.
<usr13> anuska_: You use eth2 to share the internet, so set it's IP address to 192.168.0.1   (I'll do a pastebin for /etc/network/interfaces entry)
<anuska_> usr13, i configure with 10.42.0.1
<usr13> anuska_: For the entry in /etc/network/interfaces:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518941/
<anuska_> and work
<anuska_> but i want 192.168.
<kalakjsd> is there any way to connect single wifi with two wireless networks and sum up their speed
<usr13> anuska_: Add following lines to /etc/rc.local  (before EOL line):  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518952/
<llutz> kalakjsd: not with common wifi-hardware, you'd need at least a wifi-adapter with 2 receivers
<anuska_> yes usr13 that is
<anuska_> but need tosee how to modify route
<usr13> anuska_: Connect the other PC to the eth2 interface.
<Ontani> is there a way to "silence" an upstart job?
<xeberdee_> Pretty desperate after the last few days here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518950/
<kalakjsd> llutz: many cheap andriod device support hotspot, i have laptop and i don't assuming hotspot, but how to know that my hardware support that feature or not
<usr13> anuska_: On the other PC do:  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2;sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<llutz> kalakjsd: hotspot only uses 1 wifi-rx/tx, android hotspots don#t share wifi-connections afaik
<usr13> anuska_: And in the other PC's   /etc/resolv.conf file add line:  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<anuska_> yes let me config
<kalakjsd> llutz: NO, a single android device can connect with 5 devices, and can share 3g internet speed between 5 devices, i checkd that
<llutz> kalakjsd: yes, but it cannot share a wifi-connection
<kalakjsd> llutz: although my laptop is connected to only one, which is android' wifi
<iptable> llutz: it's not sharing really. To "share" wifi, you would need 2 wifi antennas, 2 wifi connections, one client and one hotspot and a bridge/nat router inside. That's a lot to ask a phone to do, considering it's not meant to be an AP repeater/router device and has 1 wifi system.
<Rory> llutz: An Android phone can tether with USB to share its wifi connection with a non-wifi PC
<iptable> or do what Rory said ;) that will work.
<llutz> Rory: how is that related to kalakjsd question
 * Rory scrolls up a bit
 * iptable scrolls as well
<Rory> oh kalakjsd you are looking to "bond" two connections, that's the word you are looking to research :)
<anuska_> up route add -net 172.20.11.0/16 gw 172.20.10.254 dev eth1
<anuska_> some of that
<xeberdee_> Rory: are you any good at Nvidia and unity config?
<llutz> kalakjsd: to establish 2 connections to 2 different wifi-nets, you would need your wifi-hardware to be able to send/receive on 2 channels tha same time. that isn't possible with most aaptors, and different from android hotspot-functionality
<Rory> xeberdee_: It depends what you need and what your problem is; I'm not going to commit to helping because I have a meeting in 5 minutes, but if you summarise your problem I'm sure someone can help
<xeberdee_> Rory: thanks, I'll give it a go
<xeberdee_> Pretty desperate after the last few days here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518950/
<iptable> llutz: so I was right even though I didn't know what the question was. I'm good :P
<Guest89684> fesf
<Rory> xeberdee_: How did you install the nvidia drivers originally? through the package manager, or downloaded from nvidia's website?
<llutz> kalakjsd: android hotspot has (up to 5) connections only on 1 frequency/chan, therefor it works
<usr13> Anuska: For permanent configuration:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518990/
<Rory> xeberdee_: you could try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current"
<meh32> heya guys, quick question, if i have mysql installed with phpmyadmin, would it cause problems if i install postgresql as well?
<llutz> meh32: no
<meh32> thanks
<fortin> hi folks. So, I'd like to run a script any time I enable the wlan0 card on my laptop (switching it on). What's the suggested way?
<usr13> fortin: To do what?
<usr13> fortin: And how will you switch it on?  (with ifconfig)?
<Ontani> you could create an upstart script
<fortin> usr13, is it really important? :D anyway, to setup openvpn, and no it is switched on by a on-off button on the laptop
<fortin> I guess NetworkManager could do the trick
<fortin> but maybe there's a better solution
<usr13> fortin: Yes
<xeberdee_> Rory: I tried that but it didn't work. I did unity --reset which might have some effect
<usr13> fortin: You want to just manually run the script?
<fortin> usr13, I want -> 1) if I switch the wifi interface button on, openvpn starts 2) off , it stops
<lili_> hello?
<llutz> fortin: not sure if that works if you put it into  /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d . you might read further on
<lili_> Is any body use the 'irssi' chat client?
<llutz> lili_: your real question is?
<iptable> fortin: you could try to grab event from iwevent to find out when you are connected, or alternatively monitor IP
<iptable> or in /etc/network/if-up.d, that would work ONCE the interface is up, which is what you really want.
<iptable> you could utilise if-down.d to shut it down
<xeberdee_> How can I fix this? Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 304.88,
<xeberdee_> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 173.14.35.  Please make
<xeberdee_> sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components
<usr13> fortin: I'm thinking that network-manager will do what you want.
<fortin> usr13, yep! thanks
<lili_> Hi, everybody.
<usr13> lili_: Yes
<usr13> lili_: A lot of us use irssi
<lili_> usr13: I just use irssi.
<usr13> lili_: http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<iptable> spammer? <lili_> hi
<iptable> <iptable> hi
<iptable> <lili_> What's your problem?
<enbergj> the ubuntu exim4 init script seems to fail creating the pidfile, any ideas why? I can't see any obvious issues, it looks like it's trying to create one in /var/run/exim4/, which exists, but the file never gets created
<lili_> usr13: The irssi, how search channle list?
<usr13> lili_: That is not a function of irssi
<llutz> !alis | lili_
<ubottu> lili_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<usr13> !channels | lili_
<ubottu> lili_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<lili_> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<usr13> lili_: Depending on what IRC server you are on, there are many channels (usually).
<lili_> usr13: en.
<iptable> enbergj: check folder permissions there
<xeberdee_> can anybody help me get better res in terminal?
<enbergj> well yeah, I was thinking of that, but it's running as root, and the init script is running as root ..
<iptable> right, what version of ubuntu?
<enbergj> 12.04
<lili_> iptable: Your question is hard to me. Sorry I can't give a anser.
<nikolam> does ubuntu (LTS) ever removes older versions of Linux kernel, after numerous updates?
<iptable> lili_: I am not asking you any questions
<cfhowlett> nikolam, no, never
<cfhowlett> nikolam, removal of kernels is a MANUAL operation that you, the lucky sysadmin, get to do!
<enbergj> nikolam: unfortunately those issues have been quite effectively ignored in almost all distributions .. there's a few distros coming out with a feature for deleting the old versions now, but only a few
<anuska_> how i install my ati radeon driver for X?
<xeberdee_> I have no unity, so I need to up the res of the terminal
<nikolam> I used to have problems with that on low disk space systems. I *THINK* I used to make it work removing some packages that depend of exact version, but just on latest...
<enbergj> I consider that a fairly big bug especially when some auto-installer sets up with like 200MB /boot and then starts auto-installing a new kernel every week
<iptable> enbergj: /var/run/exim4 should have 750 with user Debian-exim:Debian-exim. For some reason when the folder is owned as root, exim doesn't start
<nikolam> enbergj, I am happy distributions now support BTRFS snapshots, so you can have old copy of the system. At least that should be working. Just some people reported that it keeps only latest system snapshot. Need to see that in practice yet.
<iptable> enbergj also make sure there is no PID file there in the first place before starting exim
<enbergj> iptable: the folder is set up just like that .. I meant that exim4 is running as root, and the init script is running as root, so they should have permissions to set up the pidfile either way
<enbergj> there is no pidfile there at all, never, ever, probably never has been
<xeberdee_> Is there like a protocol for this channel to get help - or is it just ask?
<cfhowlett> !asj
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usr13> xeberdee_: youjustask
<enbergj> nikolam: I was quite depressed when I first decided to give LVM snapshots a try and realized it's not a snapshot at all, it's a volume copy mislabeled as snapshot -> needs diskspace allocated from the volume pool .. and I thought it was going to be something sane, similar to zfs snapshots
<xeberdee_> usr13: thanks
<enbergj> I hope btrfs snapshots is more sane
<iptable> energj: does exim start at all? also, what is the error you actually get?
<enbergj> I get no error, exim4 starts fine
<xeberdee_> Pretty desperate after the last few days here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518950/
<nikolam> enbergj, btrfs and zfs are different. those are truly allocations on the block level.
<enbergj> the issue is that it doesn't create the pidfile, thus trying to check for status fails, as it tries to check for existence of pidfile
<xeberdee_> no unity after unity --reset
<anuska_> how i remote connect at X using windows 7? but i let a logon user on computer and i want to connect at that user
<nikolam> zfs is longer here
<anuska_> i use teamviewer
<anuska_> but is other fast?
<iptable> grep -i pid /etc/init.d/exim4 to see where it puts the pid file. Maybe some other location...
<xeberdee_> How might I go about getting unity started?
<enbergj> iptable: I know exactly where it's supposed to put it, I echoed it in that file when it calls start_daemon with the pidfile parameter, it is not creating the file
<usr13> xeberdee_: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<enbergj> anuska_: you are not making a lot of sense, but try X11 forwarding with putty and e.g. Xming on your windows 7 machine .. google can tell you more
<anuska_> yes
<xeberdee_> usr13: 12.0.4
<iptable> enbergj just for the sake of argument, chmod 777 /var/run/exim4 - just to be on the safe side it's not that. Can come back to 750 after test
<Beldar> xeberdee_, What release are you running?
<enbergj> iptable: /etc/init.d/exim4 is telling start_daemon (from /lib/lsb/init-functions) to start exim4 with the pidfile at /var/run/exim4/exim.pid .. start_daemon then passes this to start-stop-daemon, but this file isn't created .. the folder is owned by Debian-exim, but the script is running as root anyways
<Sebastien> while trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, i get this error, any idea why? (same error 32 and 64 bits: http://puu.sh/5BLmL.png )
<usr13> xeberdee_: SO, how did you install your nvidia driver?
<enbergj> sure, will try
<usr13> xeberdee_: From the package manager?
<cfhowlett> Sebastien, yeah, you're using wubi.
<usr13> xeberdee_: You could just revert to the open-source driver for now.  Want to do that?
<enbergj> iptable: no change
<Sebastien> cfhowlett i used the download link, got the .iso and mounted it with powerISO, and run it to install. right?
<usr13> xeberdee_: If so, just do:  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glasz_> hi
<cfhowlett> Sebastien, wubi is the dracula of the ubuntu world.  it's died, come back, been staked through the heart and is currently "dead" again so ... why not dual boot or put ubuntu in a virtualbox
<iptable> enbergj: that's an interesting issue. Try inotifywait on the /var/run/exim4 directory (with recursion). This will tell you if the start-stop-daemon even tries to get to that folder
<iptable> inotifywatch that is
<Beldar> Sebastien, You need to burn the iso to a dvd or put it on a usb and boot it to install.
<xeberdee_> usr13: originally yes, I switched in a gui, and then did unity --reset according to a forum. I tried removing the xorg.conf but to no avail.
<usr13> xeberdee_: It's 12.04   (not 12.0.4)
<Sebastien> cfhowlett and Beldar. thank you
<glasz_> i have issues with my install of 12.04
<killer> after i watch a video in youtube , is it saved somewhere temprarily in ubuntu
<killer> ?
<xeberdee_> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6519117/
<cfhowlett> !details|glasz_,
<ubottu> glasz_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<anuska_> fglrxinfo
<anuska_> fglrxinfo?
<anuska_> !fglrxinfo
<usr13> xeberdee_:  What happens right now when you do   sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<anuska_> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<glasz_> i have blank screen at startup, same with live cd but it works if i set nomodeset, so i added nomodeset to grub but the installed version still freezes . I'm wondering if it is nvidia related : last line of xorg log : [    20.882] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
<xeberdee_> usr13: cannot remove `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<enbergj> iptable: no, it doesn't look like start-stop-daemon is doing anything in that folder
<usr13> xeberdee_: Ok.  So... what exactly is the problem?
<xeberdee_> usr13: I'm in the terminal. When I boot I get no unity.
<iptable> enbergj can you pastebin your /etc/init.d/exim4 file? My one works out of the box
<usr13> xeberdee_: So you just get console mode?  No GUI at all?
<xeberdee_> usr13: yes
<anuska_> Hi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6519132/ what driver recommanded?
<usr13> xeberdee_: Is this a fresh instal?
<usr13> xeberdee_: 12.04.3 ?
<xeberdee_> usr13: no, it's been running for about a year I think
<usr13> xeberdee_: cat /etc/issue   #Tell us what it says.
<VlanX> hey guys... having linux, what video cards should i avoid? ATI or NVIDIA?
<xeberdee_> usr13: yes, that's right12.04.3
<anuska_> ATI RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series
<usr13> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<enbergj> iptable: I could, but the issue really doesn't seem to be the exim4 init script, I just modified /lib/lsb/init-functions slightly to make it also echo in start_daemon if it goes to the correct if -case and uses the correct pidfile, and it echoed the path to the pidfile it was going to create, yet this pidfile was never created
<usr13> xeberdee_:   ^^^
<xeberdee_> usr13: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<usr13> xeberdee_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<iptable> VlanX: *shouldn't* really need to avoid videocards in the current day and age, but I found intel graphics cards work best :)
<cfhowlett> xeberdee_, maybe even sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<killer> after i watch a video in youtube , is it saved somewhere temprarily in ubuntu
<xeberdee_> usr13: I just upgraded
<iptable> killer no, it's a video stream
<usr13> xeberdee_: So you did that, and no errors?
<xeberdee_> usr13: no
<usr13> xeberdee_: There were errors?
<xeberdee_> cfhowlett: you think I need a dist-upgrade? might solve it
<xeberdee_> cfhowlett: worth a try I suppose :)
<iptable> enbergj I'm quite clueless on this one. Only thing I can think of now is debugging and tracing startup scripts. But other init scripts create pid files, so why not this one?
<enbergj> yeah, it seems quite weird to me too
<cfhowlett> xeberdee_, dist-upgrade will bring the CURRENT version up to the latest packages.  it will NOT bring you an updated version
<anuska_> How i test if my driver are installed Video drivers?
<enbergj> I'm now trying to strace the script
<xeberdee_> usr13: sorry - no there were no errors.
<usr13> ok
<iptable> enbergj: is there --make-pidfile parameter on the start-stop-daemon command line?
<enbergj> no
<enbergj> just --pidfile
<enbergj> you think I should touch it?
<iptable> yes, touch the pid file and assign correct user
<iptable> basically the app creates it[s own pidfile OR start-stop-daemon creates it. If the app does it, it should have the file there with Debian-exim permissions. If you want start-stop-daemon to do it, add --make-pidfile to it and check if that works.
<enbergj> touch, chown, force-stop, start, the pidfile remains empty
<iptable> try --make-pidfile in startup script
<xeberdee_> usr13: I'm confused as to how unity uses xorg.conf. If I do an auto config  to generate xorg.conf then it tells me that API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 304.88, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 173.14.35
<enbergj> well the startup script isn't calling start-stop-daemon, it's calling start_daemon from /lib/lsb/init-functions, which doesn't include that and I sure don't want to touch that file
<usr13> xeberdee_: pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg  #And send us resulting URL
<xeberdee_> ^When I startx
<usr13> xeberdee_: You more-than-likely have wrong nvidia driver
<iptable> you should be able to give start_damon the -m parameter
<xeberdee_> usr13: How do I change in terminal?
<usr13> xeberdee_: uninstall it.
<xeberdee_> usr13: I believe I used the binary when the sys was working, and chanded to the open source unix driver in unity
<xeberdee_> usr13: that's remove nvidia_current right? which would be sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<usr13> xeberdee_: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list  |pastebinit  #Show us resulting URL
<asdasdasdas> 8
<usr13> xeberdee_: Show us what you have installed.
<usr13> xeberdee_: Or tell us
<xeberdee_> usr13: there's a list here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6519169/
<xinef> Hello I am trying to remap the section key uing xmodmap
<usr13> xeberdee_: You have more than one.
<enbergj> iptable: if I try to add -m it gives me "illegal option", if I try to add -oP "$PIDFILE" so it goes to exim, nothing happens
<xinef> I have tried xmodmap -e "keycode 39 = F12 F12"
<usr13> xeberdee_: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*    #Just get rid of all nvidia packages
<xinef> But the only thing that does i disable both my section and my s key
<iptable> enbergj: I'm quite clueless now I'm afraid. I got a ext3 partition fail here with a lot of data, need some time to recover that
<enbergj> sure
<usr13> xeberdee_: And then, if you want to install an Nvidia driver, go to nvidia.com and download the *correct* one and install it manually.
<killer> Hey , anyone using downloadthem all in firefox
<xeberdee_> usr13: looks like 264m and ubuntu desktop is getting removed also...
<VlanX> iptable: i just need the cheapest and the lowes consuming video card to have a dual monitor setup
<usr13> xeberdee_: I doubt it.
<systemfish> when I copy stuff from the net, can I do that without copying the formatting too?
<iptable> VlanX: I got nvidia on one laptop and intel on the other, both work well
<systemfish> it even grabs some HTML code and injects it to wherever I paste it
<cfhowlett> systemfish, "stuff"  ?
<glasz_> pasting my logs just in case http://pastebin.com/g21HQyWr
<xeberdee_> usr13: That might be good :) So - I should also be able to run unity desktop but without nvidia or what you think?"
<systemfish> cfhowlett: text
<enbergj> systemfish: so what, you browse with a browser (which one?) to a random web page, select some text, copy, open a text editor and paste, and you end up with HTML mixed with your text?
<antonio_> I'm trying to install gnaural with this link http://www.getdeb.net/install/gnaural
<usr13> xeberdee_: Yes, try it and see.
<usr13> let us know.
<antonio_> it opens a "choose application" window.  What app do I need to use to install it?
<xeberdee_> usr13: hey man thanks for helping me. I'll rebbot
<usr13> xeberdee_: Come back and let us know.
<xeberdee_> usr13: sure
<Anuska> hello
<Anuska> usr13, resolved the problem :) all done
<usr13> Anuska: Hello?
<usr13> good.
<usr13> Anuska: How did it go? (What did you end up with?)
<Anuska> i configured using network
<usr13> Anuska: Using what?
<systemfish> enbergj: paste it into a WYSIWYG html editor, and copies it from a page with FF
<Anuska> not manual becouse have a stupid stuff with p-to-p on ppp0 and i need to change all
<usr13> Anuska: network-manager ?
<Anuska> using the network program
<Anuska> yes
<usr13> Anuska: Ok good.
<Anuska> can you pm someting?
<enbergj> systemfish: and you want to paste it without the styles? .. the easiest way is to copy it first to a plain text editor, then copy from there to your wysiwyg html editor .. or find the correct "paste without formatting" link/key combo from your editor
<usr13> Anuska: Yes
<glasz_> can i restate m issue or will it just be annoying?
<systemfish> enbergj: I copy a lot, that's why I need the quicker way. I'll look for that combo, thanks
<cfhowlett> glasz_, restate every 10 minutes or so is OK
<glasz_> i have blank screen at startup, same with live cd but it works if i set nomodeset, so i added nomodeset to grub but the installed version still freezes . I'm wondering if it is nvidia related : last line of xorg log : [    20.882] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
<enbergj> systemfish: most common key combo for that that I've seen is ctrl+shift+v
<ObrienDave> or ctrl+v
<enbergj> no, ctrl+v is just paste, paste without formatting is really never ctrl+v
<ObrienDave> i stand corrected, thanks :)
<systemfish> thanks :)
<Anuska> virtualbox?
<Anuska> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<xeberdee> usr13: I really hop you have a great day! Thanks, I'm finally in unity again - working on the nvidia driver.
<usr13> !nomodeset | glasz_
<ubottu> glasz_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usr13> xeberdee: Follow instructions, (you have to turn off the GUI to install it.
<glasz_> usr13, yes i set the nomodeset option in grub, but it still freezes
<glasz_> i read this page allready
<usr13> xeberdee: And to trun of the X server in Ubuntu you have to do  "service lightdm stop"  I think....
<usr13> xeberdee: That is key.  You have to turn off X to install Nvidia driver manuallly.
<xeberdee> usr13: BTW my card is getting quite old now, would you suggest the unix driver or the open source?
<usr13> xeberdee: That is up to you.  Depends on what you want to do with your computer.  The Nvidia driver should work ok if you get the right one installed.
<usr13> xeberdee: I don't use Unity, I use xfce  so...
<xeberdee> usr13: cos it's more lightweight or what is the advantage?
<usr13> xeberdee: Functionallity suits my needs, and yes, it is more efficient.
<Rexter> Is it possible to have an if/then with user input in a script?
<usr13> *Functionality*  (spelling error corrected)
<usr13> (This proves I am human)  It is nap time.  bye
<stevenm> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arun_> Guys, there is no default.plymouth in /etc/alternatives/ in my system, so I can't have my colourfull plymouth
<Rexter> I need help building a script to auto-mount a Windows 8 partition.
<Rexter> arun; can't you just re-install iit?
<Rexter> the channel is a bit sleepy, I must have got on here too early! :)
<lili_> who
<glasz_> my installed ubuntu still freezes at startup, even though i added the nomodeset option to grub (live cd works with nomodeset)
<Anuska> love ubuntu
<Anuska> is fast
<Rexter> glasz; have you tested your RAM?
<glasz_> Rexter, no
<knowfuture> quit
<Rexter> glasz; might be a good place to start. Next the hard drive, just to rule them out. They might just be the problem.
<wasanzy> hello
<glasz_> Rexter, ok thanks
<wasanzy> my ubuntu 13.10 doesn't seem to be playing music, any of the media players I used, doesn't play music including vlc and rythmbox. no error to show as well
<Rexter> wasanzy; when you say it won't play music, do you mean you just can't hear it?
<wasanzy> Is not playing at all
<wasanzy> when I click play nothing happens, I tried different music format and players
<madmouser1> mp3 or wav files ?
<LRRL> Hi everyone! I have a Q: I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 at the moment and I have set up two users with admin rights (sudoers and all). My actual question is whether system updates (through the Update Manager app) should be made by just ONE of those users? Or is it OK if these updates are performed by any of the 2 users - it shouldn't mess the system up if the first time 1 user does the update, the next time the second user does the update, the third time, again
<LRRL> the first user does the update, and so on?
<madmouser1> wasanzy, mp3 files or another format ?
<madmouser1> LRRL, should work with all users as it is a system update you are making not a user profile update.
<impradeepy> wasanzy:whats the error you getting?
<lili_> LRRL: yes.
<wasanzy> impradeepy: am getting no error
<Rexter> LRRL; even though you are doing it from a different user, the update is actually being run by the superuser. You're fine.
<wasanzy> and the OS keep crashing too
<madmouser1> roflmao , let me guess without any error as well ??
<lili_> Rexter: LRRL: yes.
<impradeepy> players stopped immediatly?
<LRRL> ah, I see! yeah.. that kind of makes sense! :) thanks Rexter , madmouser1 , lili_ ! :D I just wanted to make sure, not to mess up everything I did! Thanks again!
<Rexter> wasanzy; you are using terms that have no meaning, "won't play," and "system crashes," don't actually mean anything. Explain the symptom, and the circumstances, rather than conclusions, will yield biter responses.
<Rexter> better, responses, maybe a little biter. ;)
<lili_> LRRL:  Have a good night.
<Eagleman> Which ports need to be open on the server running a NFS Server?
<madmouser1> LRRL, apt is the key concept. /etc/apt/ sources will keep track of where to get updates and the update management function of what is installed already
<LRRL> lili_, thanks :D it's midday here, at the moment :)
<jost> I want to download a directory and its contents from an ftp server using wget. Downloading the whole ftp server content recursively is easy, but how do I specify the entry level?
<kimphill_> jost, by specifying the entry path in the wget URL?
<jost> kimphill_: thanks - I've been searching for an option for about 15 minutes now :-)
<Rexter> Eagleman ; http://bit.ly/1dPvdQ8
<LRRL> I see.... But, let's go a little deeper into the subject! It's just a scenario, but let's assume the second user was a standard user (no rights to use sudo). The standard user checks for updates, the updates are displayed and I come and enter the Admin password (with rights to use sudo), while the standard user is logged in (not the Admin). Would that mess up anything?
<lili_> Is everybody known how search channel list In rissi?
<Rexter> Is anyone here good with shell scripts?
<Rory> Rexter: What do you want to know?
<lili_> Rexter: I'm not sure i good with is.
<Rory> lili_: try asking in #irssi or try www.google.com
<lili_> Rory: Thanks.
<spidergl> gvf
<Rexter> Rory; lili_; is it possible to have an if/then with user input in a bash script?
<Rory> Rexter: as in, read a variable, and do something based on the value of that variable?
<Rory> Rexter: I think this sort of question is better for #bash as this is the Ubuntu support channel
<Rexter> Rory, yes and the variable value comes from user input. I'll check out #bash.
<lili_> Rexter: read Virable,
<spidergl> can any one tell how to run phyon program in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> phyon?
<spidergl> yes
<cfhowlett> !phyon
<lili_> I type the "/list -type" cmd, all list have been shows.
<lili_> but How search a specify channel in all channel
<Rory> lili_: This is the Ubuntu support channel, if you need help with irssi please ask #irssi
<lili_> Rory: Sorry. I'm mess.
<Rory> lili_: http://superuser.com/questions/296125/how-do-i-search-in-lists-with-irssi
<lili_> Rory: You is My God. :)
<Rexter> Rory; considering how quiet it is in here, you'r subject enforcement really isn't needed.
<Rory> lili_: I searched on Google for "irssi search channels"
<Rory> It's not that Rexter, it's that you'll probably get a better, quicker answer in the correct channel
<Rory> Not just pettiness. Well, maybe partly
<Ben64> Rexter: the level of channel activity does not make offtopic things on topic here
<spidergl> can any one tell how to run python program in ubuntu??
<Ben64> spidergl: python foo.py
<spidergl> thanks
<Rexter> Rory, Ben64; some times the technical expertise is not as important as the community you enjoy interacting with.
<bazhang> Rexter, thats what #ubuntu-offtopic is for NOT here
<Anuska> in ubuntu for share file
<Anuska> use samba ?
<bazhang> Anuska, via samba?
<Anuska> yes
<Anuska> is oki?
<Anuska> or is other solution?
<Rexter> Rory, bazhang, Ben64; alright 3 to one, everyone wants to be a channel mod, I'll shut up.
<Ben64> one of the three actually is a channel mod.
<Ben64> Anuska: for sharing with windows i'd recommend samba. that is not the only option for file sharing though
<Anuska> yes for win
<Anuska> sudo apt-get install samba
<Ben64> i think it's called "samba4" in the repositories
<Ben64> oh, nevermind. both exist.
<Anuska> Ben64, i put my hdd extern via usb
<malinus> Hello. When I'm trying to login into ubuntu (at the login screen). After writing the right password it blacks out (As usual), showing some text, but then instead of starting the session, it just goes back to the login screen. On the "black screen", all it says is http://pastebin.com/4ADSyUQe . Also I have access with ssh to the computer and there seems to be no problems whatsoever. It's really weired. I should probably mention that I don't have a b
<malinus> attery inserted, but that has never been a problem before.
<malinus> also I'm using xfce as my DE, and not unity
<Ben64> malinus: try logging in as guest user
<malinus> Ben64, okay I'll try
<malinus> It also seems that my login screen is in the wrong resolution where would I change that?
<Anuska> ntfs-3g rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,user,async 0 0
<Anuska> for a usb hdd extern
<Anuska> ?
<R_L_N> hey guys quick question
<R_L_N> im trying to install ubuntu server
<TomyWork> that's never quick :P
<R_L_N> network isnt configured
<R_L_N> so i cant choose a mirror
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<R_L_N> ah okay sorry
<TomyWork> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<TomyWork> *shrug*
<TomyWork> well, google it
<TomyWork> ubuntu installation network setup
<TomyWork> i'm trying to get equivs to be useful
<malinus> No ideas how to change the login screen resolution. When I log into my DE, I can change it so it looks normally (it uses some very small resolution for some reason, probably because it's plugged into my tv), any ideas how I change it in the login screen?
<malinus> *any
<TomyWork> I have the line "Files: extracted/foo /usr/bin/foo" in my equivs file, but the file ends up as /usr/bin/foo/extracted/foo
<TomyWork> why the heck is that and how do i fix it?
<TomyWork> preferably without moving files :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Eagleman> I openened ports 111 and 2049 for the NFS Server but i still cant connect to the NFS Server, the only way I am able to connect is disabling my firewall completely. Which ports am I missing?
<TomyWork> I'm using equivs to create a package from a small application. I have the line "Files: extracted/foo /usr/bin/" in my equivs file, but the file ends up as "/usr/bin/extracted/foo". Can I make it so it ends up as "/usr/bin/foo" instead, without moving the file out of the extracted tarball?
<remoteCTRL> is there an alternative to KOpen, thats provides thumbnais, like nautilus...?
<Eagleman> I openened ports 111 and 2049 for the NFS Server but i still cant connect to the NFS Server, the only way I am able to connect is disabling my firewall completely. Which ports am I missing?
<bennypr0fane> hello, how can I restart the X-server?
<bennypr0fane> I just changed the Nividia driver ( I think)
<bennypr0fane> ~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bennypr0fane> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<bennypr0fane> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<TomyWork> nividia sounds like "nie wieder" in german - meaning "never again"
<glasz_> hello again
<glasz_> so i have checked memory and drives and had no errors
<compdoc> how did you check them?
<glasz_> compdoc, memtest for ram and fsck for drives
<compdoc> how many passes for memtest?
<glasz_> 1
<compdoc> cant use fsck to know if the drive is failing. need to read the SMART
<compdoc> and 1 pass is often not enough
<alami> hello, i'm on a debian machine and i have download ubuntu.iso, how can i burn ubuntu.iso to an usb??
<alami> with cp ubuntu.iso /dev/sdX and sync don't work all the time
<Overlordz> alami, unetbootin
<cfhowlett> aladilas__, ^^^^
<alami> Overlordz: i hate it
<cfhowlett> alami, learn to love it.
<alami> i can't
<Overlordz> ??
<alami> but i will use for the moment :D
<ympaxx> bonjour tout le monde
<cfhowlett> !fr|ympaxx,
<ubottu> ympaxx,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ympaxx> thank :)
<leo_> hello
<cfhowlett> leo_, greetings
<dalidou> coucou
<ActionParsnip> cachou
<Eagleman> I openened ports 111 and 2049 for the NFS Server but i still cant connect to the NFS Server, the only way I am able to connect is disabling my firewall completely. Which ports am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: does your firewall have logging?
<ObrienDave> ActionParsnip, gesundheit ;P
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip, i dont think so
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: check, if it does and its not on then enable it connect a few times and fail then check the log
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: did you open the ports TCP and UDP?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: the ports should be defined in the service's config file, surely...?
<philinux> Eagleman;~ run nmap SERVER-IP
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip: http://lpaste.net/4972230935035510784
<Eagleman> philinux: http://lpaste.net/6319493185731035136
<philinux> Eagleman;~ just found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/307483/port-111-tcp-open-and-rpcbind-running-on-nfs-server-but-invisible-on-nfs-client
<BKK_Dude> hello ?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: http://bryanw.tk/2012/specify-nfs-ports-ubuntu-linux/
<ActionParsnip> BKK_Dude: hi
<reiter> hi
<reiter> Русские есть?
<compdoc> english
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: you can check config with the page I gave
<DJones> !ru | reiter
<ubottu> reiter: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip will do
<heynowheynow> ;-; every time i type in my user account pw @ the login screen it crashes and brings me back to the login screen, but i entered in the wrong password and it doesn't
<BKK_Dude> Action : i am almost total newbie in Ubuntu, i would like to start to find a tool that allows to search the web for a set of keywords AND stores that somewhere i can review the links later..but not google..
<BKK_Dude> is there a tool ?
<usr13> BKK_Dude: What is wrong with google?
<usr13> BKK_Dude: I'm not sure what you really want to do?
<BKK_Dude> i don't know really..but i would like to set up my own local database of these links searches, so at next round they don;t show up in the serach
<BKK_Dude> i'd rather use Ubuntu apps, than google's
<cfhowlett> BKK_Dude,  so really you want to set up "google alerts" without using google alerts?
<BKK_Dude> is google alerts the only way ?
<melihme> exit
<BKK_Dude> if so, then fine
<cfhowlett> BKK_Dude, certainly not the ONLY way, just the most familiar to many.
<BKK_Dude> i like better the idea of having my search results and databse stored on MY local computer than somewhere online
<ActionParsnip> BKK_Dude: isnt that what 'web crawling' is?
<knightshade> hello
<cfhowlett> BKK_Dude, no doubt there 's a way, but I don't know how.  ask in channel
<cfhowlett> knightshade, greetings
<BKK_Dude> yes probably, again, i am quite a newbie..
<ActionParsnip> !info harvestman
<ubottu> Package harvestman does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<BKK_Dude> i have 12.04
<ActionParsnip> BKK_Dude: its not something I do to be honest, but I've heard the ter, 'web crawling' might be #web scrawling' who knows with these cool kids and there hippityhop language
<saske> Hi
<cfhowlett> BKK_Dude, last I heard, the term was "spider bot" but what do I know?
<cfhowlett> saske, greetings
<BKK_Dude> ok all, thanks for the basic info..i'll go for a deepr search. otherwise google alerts then
<BKK_Dude> thanks
<knightshade> how do i find out my ubuntu version via commadline?
<knightshade> +n
<usr13> knightshade: cat /etc/issue
<knightshade> thanks :)
<hylian> hello all
<Anuska> what torrent client recomanded me for ubuntu server 12.4
<Stanley00> Anuska: you can try transmission :D
<Anuska> yes this is and my option
<Anuska> huh
<Anuska> :)
<hylian> Anuska: i am assuming that you are strictly cli then, using ubuntu server, right?
<Anuska> i have desktop
<crapple> deluge
<Anuska> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<Anuska> how i install firefox with plugins
<hylian> Anuska: i have always founf transmission to be quite adequate. are you looking for something with more options or something?
<k1l_> Anuska: install the package "firefox"
<ObrienDave> Anuska, use the extension manager in firefox
<Anuska> thanks
<hylian> Anuska: if you know the terminal well, sudo apt-get install firefox will get you there.
<Anuska> yes hylian but are a lot of plugin
<Anuska> flashplayer
<Anuska> is automated installed?
<k1l_> !flash | Anuska
<ubottu> Anuska: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<anton02> how do you delete unity
<Anuska> thanks
<hylian> Anuska: ohh, yes flashplayer is not automatically installed. you can install it seperately, or if you installed the addons or extras packages, then you most likely have it.
<k1l_> !notunity | anton02
<ubottu> anton02: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<anton02> k1l_:  do you like unity?
<rnix> hi, i just got a HP DL320e gen8 v2, which is certified by ubuntu as long as smart drive array is disabled. after installing 12.04 lts server, system basically runs fine, but system fan constantly runs at maximum speed. anybody has experience with this hardware running ubuntu?
<usr13> !bittornado | Anuska
<k1l_> anton02: yes
<usr13> !info bittornado | Anuska
<ubottu> Anuska: bittornado (source: bittornado): bittorrent client (and tracker) with console and curses interfaces. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.18-10ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 153 kB, installed size 649 kB
 * guest-E5vCbq logged on to guest since logging in to the user account just brings back to login screen, with the correct password; otherwise (incorrect pw) it doesn't crash ;-;
<hylian> Anuska: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer will get you flash.
<anton02> k1l_: don't you find the side panel annoying?
<k1l_> anton02: no. i think its a very good workflow. but if you dont like unity just install another desktop that suits you best
<Anuska> hylian thanks
<anton02> how do you disable ubuntu's spyware feature?
<mrblonde_> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<k1l_> anton02: 1st its not spyware. 2nd its very easy to disable. just take a look into the privacy settings
<cfhowlett> anton02, ubuntu has no spyware feature, but if you're referrning to the lens, you can logout, choose the other desktop environment and login
<somsip> !adlens | anton02
<ubottu> anton02: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<anton02> cfhowlett: lol
<Anuska> what is that k1l_?
<anton02> lens, because it's a spy
<k1l_> i am very very disapointed everyone seems to know its spyware but no one  knows how easy it is to disable
<Anuska> aaa ads
<Anuska> are ADS !
<Anuska> PROMO
<Anuska> are not spyware
<k1l_> anton02: actually its scopes. but that is getting offtopic
<delkin> Do you guys know about ubuntu bug related with "/tmp is not ready yet or not present". A system script with a bug...
<ActionParsnip> k1l_: its not spyware :)
<cfhowlett> I'm amazed that so many are butthurt over amazon ads but are so "meh" over Prism.  We're ALL monitored ALL the time.
<ActionParsnip> delkin: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: i'm "meh" about it all, monitor away
<delkin> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<delkin> ActionParsnip: Some bug related with /etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf  ? Do you know about something?
<ActionParsnip> delkin: does the system eventually boot?
<delkin> ActionParsnip: unfortunately not. It gets stuck on that message
<gassho> :c
<ActionParsnip> delkin: do you have /tmp mentioned in your /etc/fstab file?
<user____> Do you beleive in JESUS CHRIST?
<ActionParsnip> delkin: add:   'tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0'   to /etc/fstab (use root recovery console or liveCD)
<ActionParsnip> user____: that is offtopic here
<user____> Do you know about the glass machine?
<ActionParsnip> delkin: seems that:  mount -o remount,rw /tmp        fixes it too, the fstab should do it
<k1l_> !ot | user____
<ubottu> user____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> user____: Do you have an Ubuntu support question
<user____> I heard there was a guy who can communicate with the glass program.
<user____> DJones: yes it has to come together in a glass shattering crescendo
<user____> Bring abadon back
<delkin> ActionParsnip: I am going to try that. Thanks
<usr13> ActionParsnip: If he can't boot up, he can't issue a mount command.  Right?
<user____> you dumb fucks havent learned yet
<hylian> user____: you are asking for a perma boot if you don't serious up.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: might get a prompt, not sure 100%
<Demios171> d
<knightshade> i played sudoku and after i finished a game, a message showed up "you played 343473343 hours..." o.O
<knightshade> but i am still alive ^^
<hylian> knightshade: that's a strange one...
<jabba_> what resets the ownership of /dev/sdb1 (USB-HD-Partition) regularly if i set it with chown or by a udev rule?
<jabba_> sdb1 is owned root:root , sdb by root:disk
<jabba_> wtf?
<knightshade> hylian, i reckon it has todo with my empty CMOS battery
<hylian> knightshade: ahh. time to change that unless you like changing your time with every boot
<ActionParsnip> knightshade: damn, you is old
<jabba_> hylian, just hibernate
<jabba_> ;)
<jabba_> erm... suspend to ram
<ActionParsnip> knightshade: 40,000 years old
<ActionParsnip> jabba_: jabba_ what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> jabba_: mine are all root:disk
<philinux> If I install 13.10 over 13.04 what happens if I choose "not format" in the installer?
<cfhowlett> philinux, not recommended.   extra artifacts might confuse things.  why wouldn't you format?
<BluesKaj> philinux:  do you have / partition, then install the OS to that , then your /home won't need formatting
<knightshade> hylian, it's an old asus notebook m6800n and i could not find a manual for changing the battery
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: the files will be overwritten with the new, can cause issues but largely its ok
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ so it's ok then
<systemfish> hi, I get severe graphical artifacts. It behaves as if it's a graphic card problem. The computer freezes. It either comes soon after a reboot, or not at all it seems. Is this problem known? Is it a new bug or is my hardware getting old?
<Bert_2> Hi, a friend and I have been working on a very weird issue with his laptop, he switched from windows to ubuntu two days ago but can't seem to get any decent bass from his jack output, but he used to be able to when he was running windows
<Bert_2> The laptop is a Sony Vaio Z VPC-Z2-290X, with the Realtek ALC275 according to codec#0, we've tried multiple tricks in pulseaudio and playing with pulse-eq, but pulse's sound always seemed to be trebled already, in Alsamixer I wasn't able to find anything to tweak either
<Bert_2> The strangest thing is, my laptop is very similar to his (ALC275 as well) and I have perfect bass. Any pointers to what to do, test or try would be extremely helpful?
<[twisti]> my wildfly service isnt started, my rc3.d looks like this: http://paste.ofcode.org/KcrLqM5DPpUKqXPcft3yve
<[twisti]> i noticed that wildfly has a different way to reference to it, may that be the issue ?
<[twisti]> and how do i do that with ln ?
<ActionParsnip> systemfish: have you tested your RAM using Memtest from Grub?
<jmunsch> How does one track down issues with external monitors and video driver stuff? any good resources out there? or suggestions?
<MCHammer> Hey there. I want to install windows and ubuntu in a dual-boot and the ubuntu should be encrypted. While trying to create a lvm in the enrcypted partition i'm getting the following error: "Error: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Device or resource busy"
<ActionParsnip> philinux: I wouldnt suggest it personally
<MCHammer> can anybody help me with that?
<TauNeutrino> hey guys, I want to install a new linux distro, but not sure how to do this from an existing one, I mean I have like three OS on my drive, I deleted one, and now I want to replace that with the new one, how can I do this again??
<MCHammer> i saw a general solution for the problem, but not when installing ubuntu
<iptable> systemfish check the temperature, usually an overheat issue. During boot, quite a lot of CPU is used and if your cooling is failing, this could be the case. dmesg should tell you, or otherwise run sensors
<ActionParsnip> MCHammer: did you hibernate the PC before trying to install Ubuntu?
<systemfish> ActionParsnip: I will
<ActionParsnip> MCHammer: or anything like that which would affect the disk
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ ok . Where is this "preserve home" option then
<systemfish> iptable: do you know whether I should fear a complete hardware crash?
<MCHammer> no
<jmunsch> TauNeutrino : sudo gparted ? place cd in drive and install to partition?
<MCHammer> new hdd, installed windows, shut windows down, started ubuntu installtion
<ActionParsnip> philinux: i dont think that is an option, you wil need to remove the other folders manually, or if you have a separate /home partition then set the /home to mount and NOT to be formatted
<ActionParsnip> MCHammer: did you leave unpartitioned space on the drive for Ubuntu to install to?
<iptable> systemfish: couldn't say, although ActionParsnip's suggestion also stands (memtest). Otherwise, monitor temperature in terminal (watch sensors) and run a performance test tool to max you CPU out and see if it overheats.
<gassho> o.O
<systemfish> k thanks iptable
<hylian> systemfish: be very careful... melted motherboards and/or burnt cpu will ruin your day
<chibois> ubuntu doesnt like my new laptop...
<hylian> chibois: in what way?
<iptable> yes, if your CPU temp is reaching critical, do STOP the test. you know where the problem is now.
<MCHammer> ActionParsnip: ye, i left about 288gb free
<systemfish> why would things suddenly fail now?
<chibois> first off its a HP Pavilion Touchsmart 11-e015dx with  AMD Radeon HD 8250
<ActionParsnip> chibois: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<iptable> systemfish: on my old laptop it just started one day to overheat a lot. The fan would still turn, everything was still fine, except it was overheating. No idea why, I finally got rid of it as it was old.
<chibois> trying to boot into ubuntu live offa my flash drive
<ActionParsnip> chibois: which release did you instal?
<chibois> havent installed yet
<iptable> systemfish, Either cracked hitsink or the thermal paste dried out or the fan would not turn fast enough. Can't guess.
<chibois> i wanted to boot off the chip so i can shrink windows with gparted before installing
<chibois> aka would still like the option to play the sims and skyrim...
<philinux> chibois;~ better to use windows to shrink it's partition
<iptable> systemfish: but yeah, first memtest, then sensors with a performance test of HDD, CPU and GPU while keeping a hand of cancel. temp can just up within seconds. DO backup your data beforehand though.
<impradeepy> mchaammer:what is your file system?
<chibois> no idea how to do that, last i checked windows cant shrink a partition its currently using
<philinux> chibois;~ I did exactly that with win 7
<MCHammer> impradeepy: default one (ext4)
<ActionParsnip> chibois: what version of Windows are you using?
<chibois> it came with 8
<WeThePeople> anybody running gnome3?
<iptable> chibois: gparted in ubuntu will shrink your partition. DO backup your data beforehand, if it fails, you lost everything.
<ActionParsnip> chibois: I recommend you resize the NTFS in Windows. As you are using Windows8 you cannot use Wubi
<chibois> havent booted it yet, figured it would be happier if it was shrunk before it did its initialization
<xangua> !anyone | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hylian> WeThePeople: from time to time i do just to check it out.. other than that I am a XFCE man.
<impradeepy> mchammer:try to unmount the folder and then dismount it via truecrypt
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: anyone using a supported release IS running Gnome3 if they are using the default Gnome DE
<chibois> in any case if the live version isnt starting x properly i'll prolly have the same issue when i install ubuntu
<MCHammer> impradeepy: i dont have access to it. i' dont have the OS installed yet
<impradeepy> ok ok
<Daxro> Come share your favourite song in #detune
<MCHammer> i tried this (unfortunately german) tutorial: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Alternate_Installation
<chibois> using 12.4 it fails x and takes me to a prompt, when that diddnt work i tried 13.10 hoping it would have drivers, it takes me to a blank screen that doesnt do anything
<ActionParsnip> chibois: try the boot option:   radeon.nomodeset=1
<ActionParsnip> chibois: or:   radeon.blacklist=1
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, i get a error for my feed reader something about "http, bad request". the top bar blocks half the error so i can only see half the letters 'vertically' is there a way to pull up those errors in a terminal? the error bar has a red dot and a exclamation point in it.
<kongthap> this is what my ubuntu's icons look like https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61719196/56-12/002.png , i tried to reset unity using this http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/how-to-restart-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/ it's still not working please help
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, the top bar with the date and time etc.
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: what feed reader are you using?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, tickr
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: have you tried other readers?
<ActionParsnip> !info tickr
<ubottu> tickr (source: tickr): GTK-based highly graphically-customizable Feed Ticker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (saucy), package size 127 kB, installed size 306 kB
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, no, i like tickr
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: try others to see if they are affected too, also make a fresh Ubuntu user to see if it is the same with vanilla ubuntu settings
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: you need to explore the issue some, see where the issue lies
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: what is wrong with the icons?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, ok
<chibois> @ActionParsnip tried both of those, both still hang on a black screen
<kongthap> ActionParsnip, i have no ideas, i believe i did nothing like installing theme
<kongthap> ActionParsnip, i tried to reset unity but the icons still look weird
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: in what way 'weird'?
<philinux> kongthap;~ go back to default ambiance theme
<ActionParsnip> chibois: try:    nomodeset    on it's own then
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ some of them are white text on white background
<Vanadis> oh hai
<ActionParsnip> philinux: oh, ive seen this. Some users reporting bugs with nautilus (which draws the icons)
<ActionParsnip> oops
<systemfish> do you have to make the full memtest, or is half-way trough enough?
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: try:    nautilus -q     in ALT+F2, may help
<Vanadis> I know i'm completely wrong here, but at least there are enough people... Did anyone buy a ps4 and does not need its boxing anymore?
<systemfish> it looks like it's repeating a lot of things, sort of
<ActionParsnip> Vanadis: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kongthap> ActionParsnip, did you see the picture i attached the link???
<philinux> kongthap;~ try ambiance to see if that sorts it
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: yeah, missing icons, tried a different theme? I notice you have Ubuntu tweak installed
<kongthap> philinux, can you please advice me how to go back to ambiance theme, i never changed theme before, the icons just turn this weird, i didn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<kongthap> ActionParsnip, yes i have ubuntu tweak installed, so i just use it to switch to other theme right?
<philinux> kongthap;~ is this 13.10
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<jabba_> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.10
<kongthap> philinux, it's 13.04
<jabba_> ActionParsnip, ieven added an udev rule to set gid group for all blockdevices
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: then you want Unity Tweak Tool, not Ubuntu Tweak, right
<kongthap> ActionParsnip, i'm now on xp, because i cannot use x-chat on ubuntu
<NeoID> hi, do you guys know of any good alternatives to webvirtmgr? Looking for a kvm management solution that is simple, but yet stable/powerful enough to be a good alternative for someone coming from hyper-v
<jabba_> NeoID, webbased?
<nils-> hey, I've been trying to build a local apt repository for some servers. I've got something going with a webserver, mini-dinstall/dput etc.. Only problem is it doesn't seem to properly handle dependencies
<NeoID> jabba_, webbased or desktop from windows.
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: 13.04 is EOL mid next month, may want to upgrade soon :)
<jabba_> is there virt-manager for windows?
<kongthap> ActionParsnip, where can i get unity tweak tool, from the ubuntu store???
<philinux> kongthap;~ if you have not rebooted or logged out since you reset unity type in a terminal setsid unity
<ActionParsnip> jabba_: you can manage virtualbox via web interface
<nils-> which means I pretty much have to install the dependencies manually and in order.
<NeoID> jabba_, I doubt that, at least can't I find any remote management tools for windows.. but a good webui would be as good
<kongthap> ActionParsnip, the reason i use 13.04 because i used to upgrade to 13.10, everything
<jabba_> virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-unity-tweak-tool-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail.html
<jabba_> thought we are speaking about kvm
<kongthap>  ActionParsnip, everything got messed, i even cannot shutdown
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: took me 3 seconds to find that guide.....
<NeoID> I would rather not use virtualbox, even though the gui is nice
<philinux> kongthap;~ on desktop right click then change desktop background. What theme is running
<ActionParsnip> http://code.google.com/p/vboxweb/wiki/install
<kongthap> philinux, after reset the unity the system is almost flozen, so i must open another terminal to restart, i must use setsid too right?
<jhutchins> NeoID: If you're serious, look at the options from VMWare.
<jabba_> i'll kock off... cu later
<jabba_> erm
<juboba> is it possible to kill certain tabs from firefox from the console?
<jabba_> knock off
<philinux> kongthap;~ ctrl alt t then setsid unity
<juboba> I mean from bash
<kongthap> philinux, thanks
<kongthap> i will boot into ubuntu now to try what you guys advice me so far
<philinux> kongthap;~ it takes a few seconds to complete then i would reboot
<atlas__> what version of catalyst drivers/sdk does fglrx-updates pull on Ubuntu 13.04?  sorry for the weird question just need to know here
<ActionParsnip> !info fglrx raring
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:9.010-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 46724 kB, installed size 135941 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<systemfish> how's linux support for GPU fans? Can its bad support destroy the hardware perhaps?
<atlas__> is it 13.1>
<atlas__> ?
<ActionParsnip> atlas__: or search http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> atlas__: saucy is 13.10, Raring is 13.04
<systemfish> atlas__: yes
<philinux> systemfish;~ desktop pc with nvidia 8600gt been running ubuntu for 5 years
<systemfish> :3
<atlas__> i mean amd catalyst driver version is 13.1 on raring
<atlas__> haha
<atlas__> sorry confusing
<philinux> systemfish;~ temps all normal
<systemfish> philinux: that's exactly what I've done too, but it died today. PErhaps it's your turn soon
<philinux> systemfish;~ temp is now 46 degrees
<Dewayne> Does anyone know how to fix the following error when building webkit: fatal error: glib.h: No such file or directory
<philinux> systemfish;~ intel laptop acer 1410 is at 21 degrees acording to conky
<philinux> systemfish;~ hardware does go pop now and again. A crt monitor set on fire while i was using it
<Anuska> hi, is anyone here how configure samba? i add: sudo  smbpasswd -a anuska , and in smb.conf have add http://paste.ubuntu.com/6520221/
<gordonjcp> Anuska: looks about right
<gordonjcp> Anuska: I take it /mnt/windows exists and is writeable by your user?
<Anuska> i put on windows and .... i add user pass and give error
<Anuska> gordonjcp let me show you the fstab
<Anuska> have this /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,user,async 0 0
<ActionParsnip> Dewayne: run:  sudo updatedb; locate glib.h     it will take a while to complete
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: I suggest you use UUIDs and not raw partition nnames
<Anuska> what?
<Anuska> rw?
<Anuska> detele rw from line?
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: no, change /dev/sdb1 to it's UUID, look at the other lines in the file....
<Anuska> no know how :))
<Dewayne> Thanks, I'll try.
<ActionParsnip> Anuska: sudo blkid    will tell you
<Anuska> sudo lshw -class
<Anuska> i add and mount -a
<Anuska> i add \\10.42.0.1\windows and... tell me to put user & pass , i add and not connect
<masak> hi -- does this apt-get error look familiar to anyone? https://gist.github.com/masak/a378b762d6b4c3c0c44d
<hylian> masak: i will take a look
<hylian> masak: looks like a case of not being able to access the repository at archive.ubuntu.com.
<hylian> masak: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Download_Server
 * masak tries
<pringlescan> Ctrl+Alt+F1 makes my monitor suspend, Googling the issue hasn't netted much, using nvidia drivers on a quattro k600
<ActionParsnip> masak: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<masak> ActionParsnip: I'm doing what hylian suggested right now. I'll try yours if that doesn't work :)
<ActionParsnip> masak: its just the commands from the synaptic fix packages, in a script
<CarlFK> System Settings, Time and Date, Clock - All of the options are disabled except for "Show a clock in the menu bar"... how do I enable them so I can set "[x] Seconds" ?
<zacktu> I'm trying to use the cups administration page (localhost:631) to install a printer.  I have selected Administration/Manage Printers/HL-2270DW/Modify Printer.  At this point there's a required login.  My username and password don't work.  There appears to be a default username of admin, but none of the passwords that usually works with routers and other devices works here.  How can I get...
<zacktu> ...beyond this point?
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: could run your browser with gksudo, may help
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<masak> ActionParsnip: seems hylian++'s suggestion worked.
<masak> ActionParsnip: thanks anyway ;)
<ActionParsnip> masak: sweet :)
<ActionParsnip> masak: goal achieved a
<ActionParsnip> :)
<philinux> zacktu;~ I just tried that and it asked for username and password. I input my normal login user and password and it worked.
<zacktu> philinux: I've tried my normal username and password, and they don't work.
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<fishcooker> is this version grub2 or something else... root@lab:~# grub-install -v
<fishcooker> grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-21ubuntu3.10
<Pici> fishcooker: Thats grub 2
<philinux> zacktu;~ how about using system settings > printers
<fishcooker> should i downgrade to previous grub to disable edit option on grub menu because i don't see the option on grub2 version, Pici?
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: its a simple terminal command, you can paste the output here as it is one line
<zacktu> philinux: I'd love to do that, but there's no driver for my computer in the list.  I found a discussion that says that cups is very particular about who can do printer administration.  I need to have a special authorization.  We'll see where that goes.  Thanks.
<koyetsu> what is the command to update your nfs exports? i know its exportfs but don't remember the switches
<Al___> Could anyone help me with setting up automatic updates in 12.04?
<philinux> zacktu;~ which printer model
<ActionParsnip> koyetsu: man exportfs   will give you them, or run:   history | grep exportfs
<Al___> Is apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade the best way to update 12.04?
<ObrienDave> Al___, usually, yes
<fishcooker> yes, Al___
<fishcooker> http://askubuntu.com/questions/172524/how-can-i-check-if-automatic-updates-are-enabled
<Myrtti> Al___: actually dist-upgrade is
<Myrtti> Al___: it won't upgrade you to a new version of ubuntu, don't worry
<Al___> Thanks obriendave and fishcooker
<neyder_> Help, i'm 'dist-upgrade'ing my system besides a script, so I cant get feedback to it
<ObrienDave> update wont do kernels, dist-upgrade will
<Al___> Myrtti, what is it best to put "dist" in there?
<ObrienDave> *upgrade, sorry
<Myrtti> Al___: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<koyetsu> i'm trying to figure out what i've got wrong on my nfs export. i'm trying to mount is and get a server returned permission denied. the server is at 2.50 and the client is at 2.100 this is the line from my exports file ----> /media/drive2/install           192.168.0.0/22(ro,all_squash,no_subtree_check)
<knightshade> is there an app for removing old kernels?
<knightshade> or script?
<neyder_> how can I preanswer a grub question
<neyder_> ?
<knightshade> neyder_, what question?
<neyder_> a configuration filed has changed since installation
<neyder_> would yo like to replace, keep
<Al___> Myrtti, so why is that better than just apt-get upgrade?
<ObrienDave> upgrade wont do kernels, dist-upgrade will
<Myrtti> Al___: if a package you have has been updated to require a new package, dist-upgrade will install those new packages
<Myrtti> Al___: this is most visibly and commonly displayed by linux-image package having been updated to need a new version of the linux kernel, as mentioned by ObrienDave
<systemfish> removed my 8800GT, desktop is blank now after I've logged in. Going to uninstall nvidia driver. But can I see what GFX card I have now (the one on the mobo)?
<systemfish> it's ati radeon, what do I do now?
<TomyWork> what is that gui thing various postinstall scripts seem to use?
<TomyWork> is that a library i can use for my own packages?
<DarthExpeditor> Hey, how do I execute something like "ping 8.8.8.8 > google.ping.1.txt" from an ssh and still be able to do other things while its running?
<Rory> DarthExpeditor: put a & at the end, or use screen
<Al___> Myrtti, ahhh. Thanks.  I haven't had any problems just doing apt-get upgrade.  It seems to update the kernel...   However, I do understand about the new package install is why dist-upgrade is better.
<compdoc> DarthExpeditor, multiple ssh windows?
<Rory> compdoc: wut. screen.
<Rory> Screen is multiple windows in one console session
<Ontani> Hi, I have an host which on reboot automaticly logins as root on the terminal, could someone help me figure out how this is happening
<compdoc> multiple ssh windows still works
<Ontani> I've checked all /etc/tty*.conf files, nothing there
<DarthExpeditor> I just used &
<Al___> Myrtti, however for some reason the tech guy here doesn't want us to do it that way!  He likes the message "three not upgraded" for some reason.
<DarthExpeditor> I need to refresh myself on screen
<DarthExpeditor> I used it under CentOS
<lelele> so I use sudo with no passwd
<Ontani> ALT+F2 - F6 all show terminals that ask for username and password, ALT+F1 shows a logged in console
<junka> i want to replacre xfce-notifyd for notify-osd, how can i do that
<lelele> how can I make it when a command shell script invokes sudo, it asks for a passwd?
<Al___> Have a good day, all.
<knightshade> neyder_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/104899/make-apt-get-or-aptitude-run-with-y-but-not-prompt-for-replacement-of-configu
<neyder_> thanks knightshade
<Anuska> hmm
<Anuska> i type : sudo chown anuska:anuska windows
<Anuska> drwxrwxrwx  1 root root 20480 Dec  4 16:09 windows
<Anuska> and not change
<xkernel> is their an app to design home interiors? like internal home map and how furniture should be located
<CarlFK> xkernel: yes.. but I can't remember what it is called...
<xkernel> CarlFK, Sweet Home 3D?
<CarlFK> xkernel: hmmm.. that sounds like it.. I remember not being very happy about it
<lelele> hey guise, can sudo detect if a user is invoking it or if a shell script is invoking?
<CarlFK> Firefox, view page with flash, got the "search and install plugin" dialog, while it was searching my wifi dropped and it flipped to "no plugin found"  wifi connected again, but I can't get it to search/install again
<knightshade> lelele, i'd not use sudo in a script and run the script as root
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: reload the browser
<ActionParsnip> lelele: its is ALWAYS a user
<koyetsu> or just run the script via sudo you get same thing
<knightshade> yap
<lelele> knightshade: you know the yaourt program from arch?
<ActionParsnip> lelele: scripts are ran under usernames, so the user it is ran as will need sudo access etc
<knightshade> lelele, yes, but it's offtopic here :P
<hugh> am I better off using gnumeric or libreoffice calc for some basic graphs and data analysis?
<lelele> ok, ill spin it to make in #on-topic
<hugh> my laptop is running some pretty archaic hardware
<systemfish> I have a 8800GT with artifacts, do I throw it away?
<lelele> so I use sudo with no passwd
<knightshade> hugh, i think gnumeric is more lightweight
<lelele> can you edit the sudoers file to make it need a passwd when a script invokes sudo to execute a command?
<hugh> knightshade: thanks, I felt it was a bit more responsive
<lelele> the sudo thing I mean
<lelele> I'd ask the #arch guys, but you know how those guys are
<hugh> also anyone know how/why I might have been banned on ##linux and/or how to get unbanned?
<willah> hey guys. just assumed admin of my server after my key employee left my startup.. I am not a sysadmin but want to get up to speed on best practices etc. Any resources that come recommended & written for my kind of audience. I am not a helpless "n00b" but certainly haven't used ubuntu since "Hardy Heron".
<ActionParsnip> lelele: is this an issue ni Arch?
<ActionParsnip> *in
<xangua> hugh: /join ##linux-ops
<DLange> hugh: you're not banned. You're just not identified to nickserv and that is a pre-requisite to speak in ##linux.
<lelele> maybe
<lelele> but you can apply it on linux in general
<ActionParsnip> lelele: then its offtopic here, ask in #arch
<ActionParsnip> lelele: then ask in #linux
<lelele> k
<ActionParsnip> !manual | willah
<ubottu> willah: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<florian_> test
<lelele> are they in freenode too?
<ActionParsnip> !test | florian_
<ubottu> florian_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ActionParsnip> lelele: yes, same service :)
<hugh> ah right, no problem there. Thanks DLange and xangua. I will just use more subject specific channels
<willah> its just command line vps. I'm looking to go a bit deeper -- looking to learn concepts in sandbox environments etc.. webserver maintenance etc
<DLange> hugh: registering is free...http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<willah> we have a python script running that I do not want to interrupt. that said I want to try and install some modules etc.. nervous I'm going to F it up
<willah> (until I hire someone that's good again) haha
<lelele> i think my email is already banned at freenode :<
<lelele> ?
<systemfish> I have a ATI-radeon gfx card, what do I do now?
<willah> I will check the manual for what I need as well though. thanks. but any recommendations to "lessons learned" blogs etc or young-dev communities would be sweet.
<systemfish> apt-get install ati?
<DLange> lelele: #freenode can probably help. Notice you need to use a real email address, not a made-up one or receive-only sites etc.
<bowie> hi people, I have a question about compiling in linux. In windows, I can compile in two mode: debug and release. in linux, what "mode" (if there's one) is the default one? and how can I change it? googling about "compile release build linux" only shows about how to compile linux kernel :p
<lelele> i think in linux there's stable and devel
<Hassen> Yo's
<lelele> generally stable means safe and proven
<systemfish> bowie: g++ and gcc compile "release" as default. If you want the compilation to be optimized (if you know what that is), you add -O -O1 -O2 and -O3 for different kind of optimization
<lelele> ok I was thinking differently
<systemfish> bowie: if you want debugging information ("debug mode" visual studio), you have to add the flag -dbg
<bowie> hmm so it defaults to "release" but does it mean I cannot debug it? (since in release mode all debug symbols are purged?)
<bowie> ninja'd by systemfish :p
<leon> ITALIANI?
<Rory> !it | Guest80051
<ubottu> Guest80051: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bowie> dang. I typed g++ mysource.cpp -dbg and it showed some error
<bowie> seems like -dbg is invalid g++ parameter
<knightshade> bowie, use -g to keep debug symbols and -Wall for warnings
<systemfish> bowie: Yes: "hmm so it defaults to "release" but does it mean I cannot debug it? (since in release mode all debug symbols are purged?)" ...  so you must pass the debug parameter.   it's -g not -dbg as knightshade said
<bowie> sweeet
<bowie> works like a charm. thanks, dudes!!
<systemfish> thank Rory, he's a cake with ducks and tennis balls
<siwica> my cursor freezes constantly on Ubuntu 13.04. Is this a known issue?
<omg_scout> there are lots of cursor related issues
<omg_scout> hard to tell if your problem is new kind. What drivers do you use? And what gfx card?
<siwica> omg_scout: its a clean system, only nvidia drivers installed
<omg_scout> siwica: it freezes immediately after boot? Does keyboard stop working as well?
<siwica> omg_scout: it freezes every 5-10 min or so
<omg_scout> siwica: freeze for good?
<articsun> hi all
<siwica> omg_scout: when I go to the console mode and back to the gui I am able to move it again
<juboba> hey, I'm trying to set screenA at the left of screenB with nvidia-settings but every time I log in they're set the other way around again. How can I solve this? is gnome setting the screens positions via another mechanism?
<articsun> hi
<siwica> omg_scout: freeze for good?!
<omg_scout> siwica: nvm that one. Did you try open source drivers?
<Allah> !ops Pici
<Allah> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ObrienDave> again????
<Lighin> Is it possible to install both AMD and nvidia drivers on ubuntu 13.10?
<systemfish> Pici: hey, don't do that
<Pici> systemfish: excuse me?
<systemfish> Pici: :3
<siwica> omg_scout: This one was the only one I good get running. after 3 days
<systemfish> Pici: you are excused ^^. np
<siwica> omg_scout: If you tell me it can most likely only be solved by a change of drivers I will stick with 'till I have some time
<Lighin> Has anyone tried to install both AMD and Nvidia drivers?
<Lighin> I want to use 1 graphic hard to my displays and 1 card for OpenCL
<ObrienDave> are you running both cards?
<ActionParsnip> Lighin: yes, its possible. You may need an xorg.conf file to define the dispays. Could get messy
<Lighin> I want to run both cards... but ubuntu freezes at start up (I can boot fine if I have only 1 card plugged in at a time)
<Lighin> I wanted to make my own xorg.conf file but first I need to install both drivers
<Lighin> which is where I'm stuck
<Lighin> apt-get install nvidia removes fglrx
<Anuska> VT-x is not available. (VERR_VMX_NO_VMX). when i want to start someting in virtual machine ( virtualbox )
<BrianH> Lighin: afaik, you can't use both: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<Anuska> any ideea/
<BrianH> Anuska: Is it enabled in your BIOS?
<Lighin> so I can't install both drivers?
<yeehi> what is channel for ubuntu security?
<hggdh> yeehi: #ubuntu-hardened
<ActionParsnip> Lighin: to be honest, never had to. Maybe its a known bug
<ActionParsnip> !away > bfiller_afk
<ubottu> bfiller_afk, please see my private message
<Anuska> BrianH, no know, what is in my bios?
<Lighin> ya I just thought more people would have 2 graphics card from different venders
<Lighin> and I'm not sure why both drivers can't be installed at the same time
<yeehi> thanks, hggdh!
<BrianH> Anuska: Your system has to support virtualizaton (Intel-VT or AMD-V).  Your BIOS will show wether it does or not, and if it's enabled.
<ActionParsnip> Lighin: ive never seen from 2 vendors, people usually keep to the same manufacturer
<Anuska> BrianH, thanks
<Lighin> Ya I agree... (I would of picked only 1 vender) But I got this graphics card for free
<Lighin> and I want to use it
<BrianH> Lighin: I'm not very versed with the topic, just never knew of anyone who's done it before.
<BrianH> Lighin: It's probably because of the dependency resolution with apt.
<Lighin> I think people have done it...but very few
<Lighin> I've been googling for about 2 days now
<Lighin> lol
<ActionParsnip> Lighin: you can manually install the ATI driver, wont use thepackage system then, should be ok
<BrianH> Lighin: Similar to switching window managers, apt will delete the old and install the new.  Maybe you can manually install it.
<ActionParsnip> Lighin: spatry has a how to guide on youtube on this
<hydra7> made a partition for "/" typing 10240mb in the size field but windows displays only 14.3gb why?
<hydra7> *15360mb
<genii> Lighin: I've asked about this now in the channel where the Ubuntu X people are, but no answer yet.
<systemfish> Lighin: why don't you love me?
<Lighin> lol
<neyder_> what is the besta aproach to copy ~14GiB in files with sym links thoug metwork but no in an cpompressed file?
<Lighin> ty for the help guys
<ActionParsnip> hydra7: journal size maybe
<Lighin> I'll keep looking for maybe I'll just buy another video card
<ActionParsnip> neyder_: rsync or grsync
<knightshade> neyder_, rsync
<hydra7> ActionParsnip: journal size?
<ActionParsnip> hydra7: yes, ubuntu uses Ext4 which is a journalized file system
<Anuska> BrianH, i alocate 1 gb ram to VB and start ! what happend
<junka> where are the notification icons located?
<neyder_> Yep, I forgot that option xD
<ActionParsnip> hydra7: 10240Mb is 10.3Gb so strange it is showing as 14.3Gb
<neyder_> thanks ActionParsnip knightshade
<SuperLag> I hope I have hosed my system somehow... but when I try to run binaries that are in the current directory, I get the error shown on line 72 of the following paste. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6520673/
<SuperLag> I've included other info, like my .zshrc
<hydra7> *15360mb ActionParsnip
<Anuska> BrianH, i alocate 1 gb , 2 , 3 gb ! if i alocate 4gb not work! i have 8gb ram
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<SuperLag> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> hydra7: then thats right, you get rounding inaccuracies as the storage is base 2 and not 10 like humans use
<Lope> is there some linux program to keep the clipboards synchronized between 2 computers?
<genii> Lighin: Apparently both of the proprietary drivers try to install their own version of libGL, so it seems not possible to use both at once.
<Lope> vmware workstation is not syncing the clipboard between Ubuntu 13.04 host and 13.11 guest as it should.
<Lighin> genii: thanks for looking that up
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: and is all that Trusty stff at the bottom related?
<Lighin> too bad they can't install that library in different places
<Lighin> and use it separately
<hydra7> ActionParsnip: but i input the size by calculating like 15*1024=15360mb while making the partition
<genii> Lighin: No problem. At least now you know why it behaves like this.
<systemfish> damn it.. I accidently typed sudo apt-get install *  .. it's downloading and installing A LOT of stuff right now.. what do I do? CTRL+C ??
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: I have Trusty in VMs, but this is happening on the host, which is Saucy.
<bekks> systemfish: Yes.
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: Trusty runs in VMware Workstation VMs, and that's it
<systemfish> can I reverse whatever it is that I juts did? I have no idea what it installed. What's XFree-* ?
<Anuska> BrianH, i alocate 3,5gb on virtualbox and work if is more 3,5 not work
<bekks> Anuska: Please define "not work".
<Lighin> genii: is it possible to install that libGL in different locations?
<atdiehm> I just did a clean install of 13.10, the dual monitors work perfectly fine ( even on the login screen ) but once I log in, the screen is garbled.  If I boot with only one monitor plugged in, however, and then plug in the 2nd after booting, it's fine.  Any thoughts?
<hydra7> ActionParsnip: now where should i create a new partition for windows? windows or ubuntu?
<Anuska> bekks, if the allocated ram is more then 3,5 give this: VT-x is not available. (VERR_VMX_NO_VMX) , if is 3,5 or less work fine..
<genii> Lighin: The problem is that, being proprietary drivers, it is problemmatic to tell the driver to look in an alternate location other than the default for the file.
<genii> Lighin: So, unfortunately, the short answer would be No
<pringlescan1> I'm on a beefy xeon workstation with 16gb of ram and installing packages is dreadfully slow (not compiling), running 12.04 LTS, any ideas?
<Lighin> thats so lame lol
<Lighin> genii pm for a minute?
<bekks> Anuska: for using more than 4GB RAM you need VT-x enabled.
<Anuska> understand
<bekks> Anuska: ... enabled on your host.
<Anuska> i will see if i have vt-x
<Anuska> in bios
<genii> Lighin: Sure, if it's brief :) I prefer to assist in open channel usually unless there is personal/sensitive info involved, also the help being offered is easily seen and able to be audited or improved by others
<prashant_123456> i many times face an error while booting the ubuntu from hdd hd0 out of disk having 80 gb pata hdd
<bekks> prashant_123456: Whats the exact error?
<prashant_123456> while booting we get hd0 out of disk
<prashant_123456> bekks,
<bekks> prashant_123456: Whast the exact error message?
<prashant_123456> bekks, hd0 out of disk is the error message several times
<prashant_123456> ((hd0 out of disk)) bekks
<bekks> prashant_123456: That looks a grub error.
<ceciliasp> Hi, I'm looking for some help trying to configure a home network with ubuntu computers...I' ve tried samba but with no success
<prashant_123456> bekks, but after several reboots we can boot the ubuntu
<yash069> ceciliasp: please give more info about problem ..
<atdiehm> I just did a clean install of 13.10, the dual monitors work perfectly fine ( even on the login screen ) but once I log in, the screen is garbled.  If I boot with only one monitor plugged in, however, and then plug in the 2nd after booting, it's fine.  Any thoughts?
<prashant_123456> bekks, just updated the system. bekks
<knightshade> ceciliasp, if you don't have windows computers, use nfs instead
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: I know you're getting slammed 6 ways from Sunday.... but you're the only one who responded. Any idea(s)?
<Orioa> i have a ? if anyone is interested in helping me
<xangua> !ask | Orioa
<ubottu> Orioa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ceciliasp> yash069: I have two computers one running ubuntu, the other mint (but i'm planning to do a fresh ubuntu install) and I want one of the to be the "server" to share files and music
<bekks> Orioa: Most likely no one is, without a specific question before :)
<systemfish> so I've got 5 harddisks that won't shut down when not used. Don't ubuntu put idle harddisks to sleep?
<bekks> systemfish: By default, it doesnt. You can configure your harddisks to do so.
<ObrienDave> if you tell them to, yes
<Orioa> ive googled and founf answers but they do not work..what i want to do is change the log in background im on the latest version of xubuntu
<yash069> ceciliasp: what error are u getting
<prashant_123456> bekks, any idea ?
<bekks> Orioa: So what did you try and what is "did not work"?
<Orioa> i have tried using ubuntu tweak and adding my wallpaper to the greater config file nothing works
<ceciliasp> knightshade: txs. is there a gui for nfs? I'm kind of a newbie here.
<Lope> how can I install KVM on Ubuntu 13.04?
<CarlFK> System Settings, Time and Date, Clock - All of the options are disabled except for "Show a clock in the menu bar"... how do I enable them so I can set "[x] Seconds" ?
<Lope> I googled it but the guide I found is outdated
<bekks> CarlFK: No, there isnt.
<bekks> ceciliasp: No, there isnt.
<bekks> !nfs | ceciliasp
<ubottu> ceciliasp: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ceciliasp> yash069: basically I can' t find the computer. I've tried Nautilius -> connect to server
<systemfish> if I don't mount a secondary hard disk, will it sleep?
<Reality_> Orioa, system Settings ---> System Administration ---> Logon Screen (pick or download a new one)
<yash069> ceciliasp: did u restart samba after chaning config file ?
<yash069> *changing
<ceciliasp> bekks: txs fo the info.
<prashant_123456> hd0 out of disk
<CarlFK> Lope: https://gist.github.com/tmatilai/d7adb2bcfa152319c28b  not sure what you are doing, but I just found that and life is pretty good :)
<bekks> prashant_123456: Which ubuntu are you on?
<Orioa> i do not see system adminastration
<ceciliasp> yash069: yes I did....actually right now my computer with mint is dead (I think I screwed up the mount point file) so I'm planning to do a fresh install. Should I opt for ubuntu?
<prashant_123456> Linux a-desktop 3.2.0-57-generic-pae #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:57:43 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<prashant_123456>  bekks
<ceciliasp> yash069 bekks ubottu: the thing is that my client has a windows partition and I would like to be able to access the files when running windows
<bekks> prashant_123456: Thats your kernel version, not your ubuntu release.
<yash069> ceciliasp: using mint is not a problem, if u like ubuntu more then its ur choice ...
<prashant_123456> bekks, how to got that one
<bekks> ceciliasp: you dont need samba or nfs to access partitions/filesystems on the same computer.
<bekks> prashant_123456: Pastebin please: lsb_release -a
<ceciliasp> bekks: i mean accesing the server when running windows in the cliente
<yash069> prashant_123456: cat /etc/*-release
<bekks> ceciliasp: Which Windows do you use?
<yash069> bekks: he has all linux
<ceciliasp> bekks: windows 8 unfortunately (came with new laptop)
<yash069> :o
<prashant_123456> bekks, yash069 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6520835/
<bekks> yash069: context?
<bekks> ceciliasp: windows 8 has a built in nfs client.
<yash069> bekks: i assumed he has linux only when he said 2 ubuntu n 1 mint box
<systemfish> bekks: I haven't touched your cake
<ceciliasp> bekks: Great I didn't know that! So I'll proceed with the fresh install in the server and try to configure with nfs. Thanks for the help!
<bekks> systemfish: ?
<prashant_123456> bekks, ?
<hassen> there are some software that aren't mentioned in software center,while they are on ubuntu forums/google code,can't I get them?or isn't it recommended to get them?
<systemfish> hassen: ?
<Pici> hassen: such as?
<systemfish> Pici: I know nothing about no cake
<prashant_123456> bekks, any solution ?
<Pici> systemfish: stop that.
<hassen> Pici, php server
<hassen> Pici, WebcamStudio
<yash069> prashant_123456: please go through this http://askubuntu.com/questions/173086/out-of-disk-but-still-boots
<Pici> hassen: software center is really for desktop and user applications.  You can use apt-get to install php.
<hassen> Pici, isn't apt-get equivalent to using software center browser GUI mode?
<profligacy> It should increase the number of bowel movements, though.
<profligacy> Wrong window.
<atdiehm> win
<Pici> hassen: Yes, but the software center doesn't show all apps.
<prashant_123456> yash069, ok will do that
<hassen> Pici, how to scan/search using apt-get?
<Pici> hassen: apt-cache search
<Ontani> mu /var/log/auth.log shows: ROOT login on tty1 on boot, how do I find the script that automaticly logs on?
<Pici> !apt | hassen
<ubottu> hassen: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<hassen> Pici, understood,thanks.
<Orioa> Reality r u still here
<Reality_> Orioa, just PM'd you
<Ontani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6520871/ is my /var/log/auth.log
<prashant_123456> yash069, ok i will do that thanks
<ceciliasp> bekks: sorry, just on more questions. Can I share a partition instead of a folder from the home?
<balintant_> hi
<PotatoMasher> Hello everyone! May I ask for help with a zfs filesystem?
<balintant_> I have some problems installing xubuntu
<yash069> !ask | PotatoMasher
<ubottu> PotatoMasher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<balintant_> itt always throw I/O error, can you help me?
<balintant_> and it fails loading fallback graphics
<atdiehm> wondering if anyone had a chance to look at my earlier question about the desktops...
<yash069> atdiehm: just a minute, i will check
<PotatoMasher> XD Sorry. Anyone knows how to mount a zfs_member disk? I had a freenas server that crashed and now I am trying to import the zfs dataset from ubuntu server (v14.04 - trusty). The disk is not detected by zpool import
<bekks> ceciliasp: i dont get that question
<ceciliasp> bekks: sorry... the files I want to share are stored in a logical partition, and not in the file system
<PotatoMasher> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> ceciliasp: you cannot store files outside a filesytem
<Anuska> hi, i use pppoe and i want to add public dns 8.8.8.8 how i do? becouse i add in /etc/resolve.conf and rewrite that file
<llutz> Anuska: add that entry to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  and run "sudo resolvconf -u"
<zyzzyva> gordonjcp: thanks for your suggestion of TestDisk yesterday.  It's copying my files to an external drive now
<zyzzyva> quite a relief
<gordonjcp> zyzzyva: great!
<gordonjcp> zyzzyva: it has saved my life in the past
<gordonjcp> possibly literally
<munz> testdisk kicks butt!
<Anuska> llutz, i add and if i go on /etc/resolve.conf
<Anuska> not changr
 * swcdx googles testdick
<swcdx> disk!!1
<gordonjcp> I once accidentally formatted my then-girlfriend's external 500GB drive as ext4
<swcdx> disk!!
<gordonjcp> testdisk recovered the stuff off what was left of NTFS with the exception of some things that were already backed up
<gordonjcp> and I breathed a heavy sigh of relief
<zyzzyva> nice, accidental formatting sounds harrowing
<yash069> <Anuska> : it is /etc/resolv.conf
<Anuska> yes
<Anuska> resolv.conf sorry
<yash069> not /etc/resolve.conf
<gordonjcp> zyzzyva: quite lucky
<yash069> Anuska: u can add dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8 in eth0 part of /etc/network/interfaces file to reload at every bootup
<schnitzl> bon jour my friend. lubuntu. latest. i want to chose chromium as default browser. doesnt work.
<schnitzl> (preferred applications)
<Anuska> yash069 but is pppoe
<Ontani> I can't seem to figure out why my host is automaticly loggin into terminal with root
<llutz> Anuska: you need to add a line like " nameserver  8.8.8.8"
<Ontani> how do I disable this
<Anuska> llutz i add
<yash069> Anuska: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base add the line here
<trijntje> schnitzl: how did you set chromium as default browser?
<yash069> then "sudo resolvconf -u"
<Ontani> found it
<Ontani> sjeezus
<saske> Hi
<Ontani> renamed /etc/init/openvt.conf to /etc/init/openvt.disabled
<yash069> and Anuska, dont u have a router ?
<sunbird> i need to manually edit the list of bluetooth devices in 13.10. i cannot use the gui because bt will not start.
<sunbird> where are the files located? used to be /etc/defaults/bluetooth, but not anymore...
<sunbird> /etc/bluetooth does not have device-specific info.
<atdiehm> yash069, no ideas I presume?
<sunbird> i found some files in /var/lib/bluetooth but not sure how to remove a specific device.
<yash069> atdiehm: i never had multi monitor setup so, i cant help with that. sorry.
<atdiehm> no worries
<systemfish> dpkg -i whatev.deb does not uninstall the thing if it's already installed, does it?
<atdiehm> if anyone might be able to help with why the dual monitors are not drawing properly I'll gladly repeat my question or /msg it over
<bekks> systemfish: No.
<RAPTOR_> buenas
<RAPTOR_> soy novato
<RAPTOR_> alguien que escriba en español?
<k1l_> !spanish | RAPTOR_
<ubottu> RAPTOR_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LeMike> excactly one key is no longer working. it is the "a". how can I check why? i like to see the input or "restart" some kind of keymap. any idea?
<ObrienDave> LeMike, more that likely a dirty keyboard
<ObrienDave> *than
<systemfish> I installed fglrx from AMDs webpage. When I log in, I get a black screen and gets logged out again
<systemfish> what do I do about it? :3  *french accent*
<Anuska> Hi, i want to ask about ddclient * have internet using ppp0 ( i configure like that : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6521076/ and give me> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6521066/ )
<delf__> Привет
<bekks> !ru | delf__
<ubottu> delf__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<LeMike> ObrienDave: nope. it's sending something. i see that by the cursor blinking
<bekks> !ati | systemfish
<ubottu> systemfish: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hassen> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hassen> clearlyunderstood
<hassen> ffs I'm missing the space key too much
<ObrienDave> LeMike, i mean just the one key is dirty perhaps
<systemfish> bekks: that's exacylu what' I', following
<delf__> #ubuntu-ru :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Anuska> any ideea using freedns with ppp0 ?
<Anuska> becouse i use afraid.org and not work
<bekks> systemfish: I guess you are following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI arent you?
<systemfish> bekks: yes. I realized my mistake now: installing the proprietary driver. I'm going to get the OS one now
<poopedonbazhang> hello I am bazhang's friend
<cederfjard> Is there a way, with apt or whatever, to find out what binaries are installed from a package and where?
<llutz> cederfjard: dpkg -L packagename
<hassen> !PPA
<hassen> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Pici> !msgthebot | hassen
<hassen> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<ubottu> hassen: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cederfjard> llutz: Sweet, thanks!
<hassen> Pici, understood,thanls
<hassen> *thanks
<systemfish> so I have this RS880 graphic card (ATI). Now how do I install it?
<elf_> g
<elf_> п
<lelele> how do you get the name of your video driver?
<Vasilii> hi
<aasirc> hi all, my brother's netbook (asus eeepc seashell something) is very very slow after upgrading to 13.10. I think it has something to do with graphics and 3D Unity. any help please? I f you need data, I can provide anything on request.
<jevon_> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<systemfish> lelele: lspci | grep VGA
<jevon_> and then:  sudo aticonfig --initial --force
<aasirc> jevon_ that's to me?
<systemfish> jevon_: fglrx didn't work for my computer
<aasirc> oh by the way: Asus EEEPc 1215N
<jevon_> was @ systemfish
<jevon_> ok
<aasirc> ok
<HelloWorld321> lelele: try jockey-text -l
<elf_> тут вообще русские есть?
<aasirc> da
<Vasilii> есть
<elf_> слава те яйца
<elf_> напомните команду регистрации
<elf_> давно не пользовался шкс
<HelloWorld321> lelele:  or lshw -c video
<elf_> irc&
<llutz> !ru | elf_
<ubottu> elf_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
 * Vasilii прыгает
<jevon_> try that 1 systemfish: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86_64
<elf_> <ubottu> отвали
 * Vasilii не может зайти на  канал ubuntu-ru 
<trism> aasirc: I have a similar eeepc and suffered from bug 1222602 around the saucy release, though it is supposed to be fixed now (although I still have the workaround in comment #6 enabled, so I'm not entirely sure)
<ubottu> bug 1222602 in Mesa "[regression] [gen3] Mesa 9.2 makes Unity unusable on Atom class hardware and 943/945 graphics controllers" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222602
 * elf_ тоже не может
<bedo2991> Hello, I have a problem with the screen brightness. The animation is showed onscreen but it's not been changed at all.
<elf_> там режим +r
<pringlescan> has anyone upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 using zfs? what steps do I need to make sure my new kernel (and potentially grub) are built to support zfs?
<aasirc> trism can you link me to something or help here? I'd like to solve it. please.
<DJones> elf_: This channel is English language only, please join #ubuntu-ru for russian language chat
<bedo2991> I tried to follow many guides online but I didn't find a solution. It used to work some time ago.
<elf_> еще один ..
<systemfish> can I restart X to reload drivers?
<trism> aasirc: sorry https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222602 (the bot auto linked in below my message)
<elf_> <DJones> ты то что докопался?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1222602 in Mesa "[regression] [gen3] Mesa 9.2 makes Unity unusable on Atom class hardware and 943/945 graphics controllers" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DJones> elf_: I don't speak russian
<aasirc> trism ok thanks. jfyi: I regularly update and all. But problem persist as of today.
<Vasilii> like here to register?
<llutz> !register | elf_
<ubottu> elf_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<elf_> русский.. русский
<trism> aasirc: people are still complaining about problems in the comments since the fix was released, so it could still be an issue
<Vasilii> !register | Vasilii
<ubottu> Vasilii, please see my private message
<aasirc> trism k thanks
<Vasilii> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<elf_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Vasilii>  /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address
<aasirc> trism btw this is my VGA oout of lspci: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<hassen> damn this..my hands are shaking when typing too much that i miss spaces and mistype words
<trism> aasirc: yeah same here
<elf_> ануиго
<aasirc> trism did you solve by downgrading?
<trism> aasirc: the workaround in #6 worked for me, so might be worth a shot
<aasirc> ok
<trism> aasirc: it just adds MESA_GL_VERSION_OVERRIDE=1.4 to /etc/environment
<Gac_> HELP! I upgraded my ubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10 and now when I start all I see is a black screen. Any idea how to fix it ?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Gac_ try this
<ubottu> Gac_ try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aasirc> trism just that line on its own?
<trism> aasirc: yep
<aasirc> trism easy fix though :) rebooting
<aasirc> trism just in case: how could I downgrade MESA if that fails?
<kiwi_> hi ... in my gnome task bar (indicator applet) there is a 'envelope' icon ('available', 'busy','away' etc.) ... whats the program behind this icon and how can i eiminate it from the indicator applet?
<trism> aasirc: if it fails, you may want to start a new bug report because it's probably not the same issue
<kiwi_> eliminate
<trism> kiwi_: indicator-messages , and you can just uninstall it if you want
<aasirc> trism I see. let's test it.
<aasirc> trism damn. it didn't work
<kiwi_> trism, thank you
<aasirc> trism any check on packages that I should do?
<trism> aasirc: you could always just report the bug against unity, and the triagers can move it to other packages as necessary later
<trism> aasirc: I was just looking around for similar bugs for that specific netbook, but not really finding anything, although seems a bit different from mine since it seems to have some optimus intel/nvidia hybrid stuff
<aasirc> trism thank you for trying :)
<aasirc> pizza is ready!!! see you later. thanks to trism for help and good night.
<Kroach> do all files in /usr/bin have the same permission set by default?
<llutz> Kroach: not all
<Kroach> llutz: are there some rules used for setting the default permissions there?
<llutz> Kroach: i doubt it
<Kroach> llutz: ok, thanks
<llutz> Kroach: most files are 755 root:root, but there are some (important) exceptions
<OPERATOR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IgSArHmdl0
<Kroach> llutz: thanks
<zteam> Hi all!
<nickjohnson> So, I've just moved my disks over to a new server, and the network interface isn't coming up. I get some messages in dmesg about eth0, but when I try "ifconfig eth0 up" it complains it can't find the device. Rebooting into the Ubuntu rescue disk, however, works fine, and the network interface comes up fine.
<zzxc> Hey zteam
<nickjohnson> What can I do when booted into the rescue image to figure out what's different?
<zteam> I have some serious issue with Compiz, and this one is killing me, I can't even watch a movie for 5 minutes any longer before Compiz dies
<llutz> nickjohnson: check MAC in  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<zzxc> nickjohnson: What is the message thats it complaining about
<zzxc> zteam: Whats you're system?
<nickjohnson> zzxc: It doesn't complain - the dmesg lines for the module are the same regardless; the interface just doesn't come up
<nickjohnson> llutz: Okay
<zzxc> nickjohnson: Alright misread that. Sorry about that.
<zteam> zzxc, Ubuntu 13.10 but I had the same issue, with a earlier install of 13.04 as well :-(
<zteam> zzxc, apparently my Nvidia driver segfaults
<Nach0z> I used to have that issue with my AMD drivers
<zteam> zzxc, So I tried upgrading it with a ppa, but didn't help me at all
<zteam> Nach0z, the same as mine?
<Nach0z> turns out I had X version of the kernel installed and the driver setup was compiling the module against Y kernel version headers
<Nach0z> zteam: possibly yeah
<Nach0z> it was running the installer, modifying the xorg conf, I'd reboot, x server never started because the modules were borked
<Nach0z> output just said "lolsegfaultlol"
<nickjohnson> llutz: You're right, that does contain rules with my (presumably old) mac address. How do I rewrite them?
<llutz> nickjohnson: just remove the file and reboot in normal mode, it will be created again
<nickjohnson> llutz: thanks
<llutz> nickjohnson: or change the old mac into the new one and remove the eth1 part
<zteam> Nach0z, okey, so how do I know if I had the correct kernel module?
<Nach0z> well, the installer I was using was compiling. I just had to update the kernel and then update the kernel header files I had installed so that they matched before running the installer
<nickjohnson> llutz: That worked perfectly. Thanks!
<nickjohnson> That's a nasty gotcha for anyone changing hardware, though
<llutz> nickjohnson: yep, known problem since udev  came in
<nickjohnson> llutz: I presume the purpose of that is to ensure that network interfaces get the same name each boot?
<zteam> Nach0z, well, I reinstalled my drivers then my system was updated, a couple of times, I even tried a ppa with fresher drivers, but that didn't help me either
<llutz> nickjohnson: i guess so, yes
<nickjohnson> Well, thanks again. You saved me a lot of futzing around failing to achieve anything.
<zteam> Nach0z, I can't stand these issues :-/
<llutz> nickjohnson: glad to help
<jhutchins> zteam: Maybe it's not the drivers.
<zteam> jhutchins, I don't know what else it can be, not that I can change anyway.... :-/
<hassen> PPA is a repository for softwares not uncluded in the official ubuntu software center,so does launchpad act as a browser of it?
<Nach0z> zteam: usually PPAs and stuff have precompiled binaries and stuff.
<Nach0z> with things like graphics drivers it's often best to just download the source (if you can) and just compile/install yourself
<bekks> thats wrong for most drivers.
<Nach0z> for most drivers, yes. for graphics drivers, it's the only way I've ever gotten them to work on Linux
<Nach0z> probably has something to do with the fact that I'm on a laptop and it's gotta do the weird hybrid graphics crap with the intel and the amd and blargh
<bekks> thats the reason. but not a reason for a general recommendation.
<Nach0z> depends on how much of a gentoo user type person you are. if you want to make dang sure that something's going to work with your installed versions of X Y and Z, it's often best to just compile it yourself.
<Nach0z> ambiguity = gone
<ixio2> how do I connect from one ubuntu box to another one that requires a keypair.. like if I copy the keypair into my home dir how do I tell it to use it?
<zteam> Nach0z, Yeah I know,  but I think it is compiling some DKMS-module
<bekks> Well, I am using gentoo (on another box) for alnost ten years. thast why I would not recommend the same approach when using ubuntu
<Nach0z> bekks: well, that's your recommendation. it just happens to be the opposite of mine. both are based on personal experience.
<zteam> If I can't solve this issues, I guess I have to change to another distro :-/
<chris________> ixio2, ssh -i <private_key_file> user@hostname
<ixio2> chris___0076 thanks, can the prvt file be a ppk or has to be pem ?
<bekks> Nach0z: did you read this already?:
<bekks> !nvidia | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Nach0z> that was the first thing I tried during the installation process
<chris________> ixio2, ppk and pem files are typiclay used by putty. ssh on unix usally generates a key pair in ~/.ssh
<Nach0z> zteam: do you know what kernel you're using, and what version your kernel headers are?
<ixio2> chris___0076: I have a pem and ppk file issued to me and I am trying to scp a file to the remote box
<chris________> ixio2, that is a hidden directory in your home folder. public key would be ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and private ~/.ss/id_rsa
<ixio2> dont see either of those on the remote box
<ixio2> its an EC2 instance
<ixio2> I see authorized_keys
<chris________> ixio2, looks like putty is in the repositories: this link should help http://askubuntu.com/questions/284276/how-can-connect-server-using-ppk-key-file
<zteam> Nach0z, uname -a
<zteam> Linux steelhead 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:04:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<zteam> Nachoz, but there is a newer kernel and header avialable within software-updates
<nvid> Hi all - which nvidia driver has least problems? I seem to have no end of problems installing and need something that's easy.
<bekks> !nvidia | nvid
<ubottu> nvid: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nvid> bekks: thanks I'll chjeck it. I was hoping to hear if there was a preferred driver
<kongthap> how can i resize icon size on the desktop and nautilus using terminal???
<Nach0z> zteam: do you have linux-headers-3.11.0-14 and/or linux-headers-3.11.0-14-generic installed?
<Nach0z> if you don't, try installing those, removing your graphics driver, and reinstalling it.
<TauNeutrino> hey guys, I can't use unetbootin to create a bootable usb stick with an iso, when I want to access the usb stick I get like this error message :http://pastebin.com/kmapuim0
<Nach0z> hopefully that'll let it compile the dkms module correctly
<Nach0z> also, g2g.
<Gibby> I have a desktop with an AMD video card, using their drivers the 2 monitors I have plugged in are working 95%, just need to fix ovescan on one of them, I am now trying to enable a 3rd monitor that is using the onboard video. I verified the BIOS settings and made sure all 3 work under windows. How do I enable the 3rd monitor that is using the onboard video card?
<nvid> TauNeutrino: I use the Startup Disk Creator, download image and press enter.
<TauNeutrino> pls read again what I wrote
<rgdfcb> rzpe young
<zteam> Nach0z, yes I have both of them installed
<swanss> I have 13.10 on a ThinkPad 520 and it works fine if I use optimus or intel graphics but when I try to force discreet graphics the system refuses to boot
<swanss> I tried installing nVidia drivers and all that and it doesn't work
<sifat> hey
<zteam> Nach0z, But there is updates avaialable to them
<sifat> use apt-get install
<zteam> Nach0z, but I don't think thats gonna help me :-/
<nvid> swanss: I feel for ya.. Nvidia is a real pain on linux. Graphics in general.
<sifat> do u running ubuntu or backtrack?
<swanss> nvid: If I could get any distro other than gentoo to boot up with discreet graphics only it wouldn't be a problem
<swanss> But none of them want to boot when it's setup like that
<swanss> I've been trying to get some kind of solution of showing my desktop on my monitor when it's docked
<swanss> and then back on my lapotp when it's not
<nvid> swanss: why you think gentoo can do it?
<swanss> nvid: I know it can
<swanss> I was using it for months
<nvid> swanss: I know but why?
<swanss> I'm assuming it has something to do with some configuration setup that most distros are using
<swanss> As opposed to Gentoo where you do all that yourself
<swanss> I wouldn't even have the slightest idea where to look on a fully done distro like ubuntu or fedora though
<nvid> swanss: I went from gentoo to ubuntu, but then unity seems to make gnome complicated with ccsm and the config
<nvid> swanss: so I was considering going back - bit of work in that tho. Anyway good liuck
<zteam> Nachoz, I did this updates anyway, gonna reboot this computer now, thanks for your help buddy :-)
<swanss> thanks
<swanss> You too
<bedo2991> Hello, I have a problem with the screen brightness. The animation is shown onscreen but it's not been changed at all.
<kongthap> how can i resize icon size on the desktop and nautilus using terminal???
<odium> where can I find assistance using raid as a root filesystem?
<bekks> odium: in here
<odium> well, I've been struggling using a raid0 ssd
<bekks> odium: Thats not bootable.
<bekks> odium: you need a seperate /boot for that.
<odium> the filesystem is fine and grub finds the kernel which loads fine
<odium> but it panics when locating the root filesystem
<odium> so, bekks, if I have 4 55Gb disks.
<bekks> odium: that happens when you arent using a dedicated /boot
<bekks> odium: so you are trying to use a 4-disk raid0?
<odium> yah
<odium> and any other configuration makes me split the disk up
<odium> but I want /boot to be on the ssd
<bekks> odium: yeah, then use a 4-disk 256M raid1 for /boot
<matt021> If using a laptop, can you set Ubuntu to only charge the battery up to 50% and then stop charging? The model I have is Thinkpad T61.
<odium> bekks, thank you, I'll try that but I think the configuration limits me to use 2 disks for raid 1
<OerHeks> matt021 according this answer, charging can be 1 or 0 > http://askubuntu.com/questions/170531/how-can-i-get-notification-when-my-laptop-battery-gets-fully-charged
<odium> then my remaining options are 2 102GB raid0s
<aminamin> hi
<bekks> odium: there are no such limits.
<odium> is there an option to use the whole disk as raid1?
<aminamin> i have a problem with temp
<aminamin> who can help me?
<hggdh> aminamin: better to state your issue now
<OerHeks> matt021, maybe this answer can help getting percentage > http://askubuntu.com/questions/69556/how-to-check-battery-status-using-terminal
<OerHeks> matt021, you can somehowe combine those 2, but if you stop charging @ 50% , the batttery jumps in and charging will continue in seconds
<matt021> OerHeks: Thanks, but I don't know how to do that, though.
<matt021> But I don't even know if that is possible with other operating systems.
<matt021> Or whether the battery operates separately from the laptop.
<ajaxmike> I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 and Samba is partially broken.  I no longer see my smb shares through files manager.  Some of the windows programs have a browse that connects me, so I know the shares are there.
<ajaxmike> I used webmin to create the shares.
<bekks> oh my god.
<bekks> !webmin | ajaxmike
<ubottu> ajaxmike: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ajaxmike> I didn't know that.
<ajaxmike> used it for years
<ajaxmike> I had to to create the shares because system-config-samba doesn't work in my xfce
<bekks> ajaxmike: webminis know to break systems, and not supported.
<bugtraq> You BITCHES I'M IN THE AREA, SNOOOOOOOP D-O-G-G
<undefined> HI
<sunbird> anyone know how to fix a broken bluetooth stack? won't startup. used to work fine.
<undefined> I need help
<ObrienDave> another signal hill gangster heard from
<Guest42658> wat guest.
<Guest42658> eh.
<Guest42658> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, and im having trouble with flash
<Guest42658> Each time i load a swf via mozzila, it wont load.
<bekks> Guest42658: 10.04 as desktop isnt supported anymore, since April.
<Guest42658> Someone help?
<Beldar> 10.04 | Guest42658
<Guest42658> Bekks, i know but i use a old pc.
<bekks> Guest42658: That doesnt make it supported.
<Guest42658> It doesnt support unity for  new version.
<Guest42658> Intel pentuim 3
<tgm4883> Guest42658, doesn't matter.
<bekks> Guest42658: you could use alternative desktop environments, like xfce or lxde.
<tgm4883> Guest42658, Do you think it would matter if you were running it on a potato?
<Guest42658> ._.
<Guest42658> Nevermind, ill post this on the ubuntu forums if you dont post any helpfull explenation.
<ajaxmike> I love xfce
<Beldar> Guest42658, With 10.04 you do not have access to the latest ubuntu repos.
<ajaxmike> Guest42658:  you need to upgrade.  Install xfce.
<gvo> Be sure that processor has pae, otherwise Ubuntu won't boot
<ajaxmike> so, do I uninstall samba created with webmin and reinstall samba via synaptic?
<madabyss> Hello all! I am sick of typing sudo before every command. What can I do?
<ObrienDave> open your terminal as root and take your chances
<gvo> ajaxmike: if I understand webmin,  I think it uses the same repos as synaptic.  If so your solution will install the same version of samba unless you edit sources.lst
<bekks> gvo: you understand it wrong. webmin breaks config files.
<madabyss> ObrienDave: Is that it?
<ajaxmike> hmmm.  so if synaptic is as bad as webmin, why is it included in the repo?
<gvo> bekks: Haven't used webmin in a while, have you?
<dsaher> mm. dist upgraded and dashboard is gone again. Last time I went through a real pain to get it back by using unity --reset, but it's deprecated - what to do?
<bekks> gvo: No. It was broken years ago, and that never changed.
<gvo> ajaxmike: It's not bad, it's just that the both use the same files to list repos
<ObrienDave> madabyss, or use the history to find old commands and edit as needed
<ner0x> Has anyone in here created an save-able PDF using libreoffice?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> i do it all the time
<ner0x> ObrienDave: Can you please help me create one that you can actually save into? I haven't had any luck so far.
<ajaxmike> gvo:  Oh, wemin just breaks the config files. If I uninstall and reinstall, I will have fresh config files?
<gvo> bekks: Do you have an example of a broken config file?  I know the Ubuntu party line says webmin is bad. But I use it on a regular basis and have never had a problem with it.
<gvo> ajaxmike: I think you may have to purge to get ride of config files.
<bekks> gvo: samba, nfs, hosts, cups, etc.
<ObrienDave> ner0x, get the multisave extension. works good
<gvo> rid
<bekks> gvo: Thats wrong. that will purge webmin, but not the broken configs of other services.
<bekks> gvo: And basically, webmin isnt supported in here.
<gvo> bekks: I thought he was wanting to fix samba.
<bekks> gvo: Then he should get rid webmin first. :)
<gvo> bekks: OK
<ajaxmike> I have other issues too.  Menu items in xfce don't work
<AaronMT> Hi, I just installed updates in 13.10, and kernel 3.11.0-14-generic boots into low resolution, upon sign-in I get a black screen. When I boot with 3.11.0-13-generic all is fine. How can I resolve whatever happened?
<ner0x> ObrienDave: Multisave you say. I'll check it out.
<gvo> If you take out webmin, be sure you adjust the sources.lst file too.
<ajaxmike> ok
<gvo> It probably includes some webmin specific repos
<Beldar> AaronMT, Did you install a graphic driver and if so from where?
<AaronMT> Not as part of the updates I just installed I don't believe
<ajaxmike> bekks/gvo:  remove webmin and associated entries in sources.lst.  How do I get the system back to kosher?
<bekks> ajaxmike: Restore backup or reinstall.
<Beldar> AaronMT, Take a look in additional drivers last tab by running. software-properties-gtk
<ajaxmike> reinstal might be easiest
<gvo> yes
<E1ephant> Howdy
<AaronMT> Beldar: in 0-14 recovery mode?
<ner0x> ObrienDave: Would you mind providing a link? I'm getting quite a few hits.
<gvo> I agree, reinstall may be give you fewer headaches.
<lawltoad> hi, I just did a series of dist-upgrades from 12.04 up to 13.10 (breaking my gfx driver in 12.10)... now in 13.10 I think the drivers better (lightdm actually notices there are 2 different screens) but when I lok in it fails and puts me back in lightdm
<lawltoad> **log in
<lawltoad> any advice?
<E1ephant> I'm seeing 404 for a bunch of security pkg lists in apt, is there a good way to troubleshoot this?
<E1ephant> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7795368
<ner0x> ObrienDave: Are the pdf forms you create able to be saved in-line?
<Beldar> AaronMT, That command brings up the software sources, boot with nomodeset if you have to to the desktop using that new kernel
<E1ephant> wait, why are all the broken ones marked Ign?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | AaronMT
<ubottu> AaronMT: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ObrienDave> ner0x, http://extensions.libreoffice.org/extension-center/multisave-1
<ner0x> ObrienDave: I have that, it doesn't ensure the pdf forms are able to be saved inline?
<ObrienDave> not sure about forms, just saves multi format files, one of which is PDF
<Isolol> I'm having a weird permission denied problem with running a shell script, even odder is that if I try to sudo it, I get the same permission denied error. http://isolating.me/i/SS-12042013-1142.png
<ner0x> ObrienDave: LibreOffice can save pdf by default. You didn't actually read my question did you? lol
<Isolol> anyone with a suggestion possibly?
<AaronMT> Beldar: didn't do anything
<ObrienDave> your original question, yes <ner0x> Has anyone in here created an save-able PDF using libreoffice?
<Beldar> AaronMT, What did not do any thing?
<ner0x> ObrienDave: Save-able pdf as in a form that can be saved inline. I would have said "Can someone show me how to export to pdf?"
<AaronMT> adding nomodeset and booting into the newer kernel with it
<ner0x> ObrienDave: None-the-less you did try helping. :)
<zteam> Hi again
<Dashboarder2> Unity Dashboard gone. When I upgraded nvidia dashboard dissappeared, I fixed it by unity --reset which broke a lot of stuff as well. Now I dist upgraded, and dash is gone again but unity --reset is deprected. Is there a way to start unity dash from terminal?
<AaronMT> still presented with a low-resolution sign-in and upon sign-in, black screen
<ObrienDave> not always correct, but always try ;)
<Beldar> AaronMT, You have to give details I gave you a command to run if you get to the desktop, which you have not confrimed whether you can get to at all or not to look at additional drivers.
<glitsj16> Isolol: looks like that script calls starbound_server on line 5, which doesn't have execute permissions .. chmod +x starbound_server will solve that, nothing weird about it :)
<zteam> It seems my system hate xbmc now, as soon I play a video with it, the computer locks the screen after 10 minutes and if I try to switch to window mode, unity crashes, any ideas?
<Beldar> AaronMT, Ah I see now a black screen, it helps to have all the info in a single post if you can, Do you know the graphic hardware, you can run lspci in the working desktop to identify and post this info.
<Beldar> AaronMT, Did you edit grub to add nomodeset?
<jhutchins> zteam: Try a different viewer.
<AaronMT> Beldar: no added it to the additonal parameters in grub
<jhutchins> zteam: Look for a setting in xmbc to block the screensaver, or disable your screensaver manually.
<zteam> jhutchins, well, the thing is, I have been using XBMC for about 3 months now, and it all worker perfectly , until today
<zteam> jhutchins, it is disaebled in the settings
<Beldar> AaronMT, Can you describe exactly what that means, was it added to  /etc/default/grub in the working desktop and sudo update-grub was run?
<jhutchins> zteam: Try a different viedo.
<jhutchins> ER, video
<AaronMT> Beldar: No, I hit 'e' and edited my commands before booting, added nomodeset to the parameter list (e.g, with quiet splash)
<zteam> jhutchins, I had this compiz issue for a lot of time, now, but this is the first time I have it, crash, as fast I touch XBMC
<Beldar> AaronMT, Cool, just making sure we are on the same page, and I understand. We need the graphic hardware info, so you can get it by running lspci in the working desktop, or if you know just post it.
<jhutchins> zteam: Did you recently upgrade to 13.10?
<cuco> hi all, ubuntu touch questions here?
<AaronMT> Beldar: the only relevant bits; VGA Compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 580] (rev a1)
<DJones> !touch | cuco
<ubottu> cuco: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zteam> jhutchins, yes, But I had the same issue, with 13.04 as well,
<zteam> So I did a clean reinstall of 13.04 and then upgraded it to 13.10 (13.10 was made avaialable a few days later)
<Beldar> AaronMT, Is this a dual card hybrid graphic hardware?
<yeboot> hey anyone know where the xfce option for text size is, everything has a default text size of like 4pt unispace atm
<AaronMT> Beldar: It's running in SLI, yes
<Dashboarder2> AaronMT: No unity after an upgrade with an nvidia card in your system?
<AaronMT> Dashboarder2: I applied some updates all was working fine; now I boot to a low-res sign in screen and black-screen on login
<yeboot> actually I think it's gtk settings
<Dashboarder2> AaronMT: just had the same problem. My solution was to sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<Dashboarder2> and then just reinstall the driver
<AaronMT> any good instructions for reinstalling nvidia drivers and not messing up lightdm
<Beldar> AaronMT, Cool, my goal here was two things could this be fixed with additional drivers or identifying the hardware. The hybrid is a bit beyond my knowledge so having this info on the channel is important.
<AaronMT> Dashboarder2: interestingly an older kernel boots fine, 13.0-generic and not 14-0
<Beldar> AaronMT, I'm on 14.04 right now the highest kernel in the repos is 3.12, if you are running anything outside the ubuntu repos it is not supported.
<Dashboarder2> AaronMT: I justuse the nvidia_current but now I have no dash (again)
<Dashboarder2> sorry to butt in ---
<Beldar> er 13.12.0.5
<AaronMT> Oh well, I have no idea, ill continue to boot from 13.0-generic
<Beldar> AaronMT, Your original description was kernels through updates, I see you mention a 14, have you tried to add additional kernels not in the repos?
<yeboot> hey my QT applications have tiny fonts
<AaronMT> Beldar: no, I do not have additional sources enabled, not backports
<yeboot> I guess my dpi is too low?
<Beldar> AaronMT, Cool just trying to understand what is posted.
<Calinou> tiny font = font DPI is too low compared to screen DPI
<maxh76> Hello
<Calinou> hi
<maxh76> I have a question, my graphics resolution changed from 16:9 to 4:3 and my display is now named , "Laptop"
<Calinou> 16:9 and 4:3 are not resolutions, they are aspects
<Beldar> maxh76, Any kernel updates, what release?
<yeboot> Calinou where do I set that, xorg.conf?
<maxh76> I'm running 12.04 I'm pretty sure kernel updated yesterday before reboot.
<maxh76> I had to shutdown for update.
<Beldar> maxh76, Have you installed graphic drivers, and if so from where?
<Calinou> yeboot, some desktop environments have options for that
<maxh76> I haven't, I'm using nvidia though.
<Calinou> Beldar, there are always graphic drivers installed
<maxh76> I just installed proprietary graphics 3.04, I'm going to reboot. Be back with the same /nick if it doesn't work.
<maxh76> See you in a few minutes.
<Beldar> Calinou, Yes but user will go to the website for proprietary's.
<Beldar> users
<Firefly67> Hi, I have a partition with ubuntu and Windows 8. However, whenever I start my laptop, it goes directly to Windows without giving me a choice to choose ubuntu. How do I fix this?
<yeboot> Calinou I'm using xfce, and all the xfce windows (and I think gtk windows) are using the correct sans 10pt font
<Calinou> Beldar, do not do that
<yeboot> Calinou but the QT/freedesktop windows seem to be using a different dpi
<maxh76> Firefly67 try pressing F12
<Calinou> Firefly67, did you install windows 8 after ubuntu?
<Calinou> try to hold Shift when booting
<Beldar> Calinou, Why are you telling me this are you actually reading the posts.
<Calinou> (after the POST logo)
<Calinou> Beldar, I am... also you should end your questions with "?" :P
<glitsj16> yeboot: you could use qt4-qtconfig to change the default font size for your qt apps (if the non-qt apps look fine)
<Beldar> Calinou, Your an idiot.
<Calinou> spell properly, and don't call eachothers names
<Firefly67> no, installed ubuntu after Windows 8, Calinou
<Beldar> Calinou, sorry left out the !
<SteveH0> In my Unity taskbar, I have several common programs that do not show an icon.  Can anyone suggest a troubleshooting methodology?
<xangua> SteveH0: are those programs from outside the repository¿ compiled or binary
<Beldar> Calinou, And as you see the user did install proprietary drivers, my questions were appropriate to discover this. Why do you think I included a question of a kernel update and release?
<maxh76> Hello, I'm back. Installing proprietary 3.04 nvidia drivers did work.
<Beldar> maxh76, not advise, use the ubuntu repos.
<Beldar> advised*
<SteveH0> xangua: These are terminal, system monitor and Back in Time.
<Calinou> Beldar, the 304 drivers are fine, however install them from the repos
<xangua> SteveH0: have you been tweaking compiz settings then¿ sometimes when i do that I have to restart unity
<yeboot> glitsj16: I don't seem to have qt4-qtconfig installed
<maxh76> I usually would, but my aspect ratio got changed. How should I install using repository? I installed with "Additional Drivers" utility.
<Calinou> it got changed because your resolution has changed ;)
<Calinou> you're using the generic vesa driver because the nvidia driver broke
<Calinou> this is one of the downsides of using proprietary drivers
<Calinou> maxh76, that uses the repositories
<Calinou> so you're fine
<maxh76> Ok, thank you.
<maxh76> I wonder if 319 works now, not gonna try.. Yet.
<maxh76> Thanks for the help, adios.
<glitsj16> yeboot: can you install it? depending on your ubuntu version it should be in the repos .. so sudo apt-get install qt4-qtconfig
<Suspiro> Hello all, just made a fresh install of 13.04 server on an HP Proliant DL360 g4. Everything is cool until it reaches the grub menu. Display either doesn't show or appears fuzzy then eventually shuts off. Tried several suggestions including changing grub to nomodeset. Hope someone here can provide some guidance.
<eagles0513875> hey dougl
<dougl> eagles0513875, hello
<eagles0513875> dougl: i think its more then a simple mounting issue
<eagles0513875> its not even seeing the partition
<eagles0513875> at all
<dougl> not on a microsoft box either?
<eagles0513875> i dunno how to get it to mount in kvm
<eagles0513875> dougl: ^
<eagles0513875> first time i have had the need to do such a thing
<Thor_> hi all!
<dougl> hello
<eagles0513875> !hi
<Beldar> eagles0513875, what does kparted show on that partition?
<dougl> eagles0513875, what is kvm again?
<eagles0513875> Beldar: gparted shows no partitions at all
<dougl> I am old school
<eagles0513875> and i was using the drive earlier this afternoon
<eagles0513875> dougl: kvm = kernel based Virtualization
<Beldar> eagles0513875, This a msdos drive?
<dougl> ntfs
<eagles0513875> Beldar: no ntfs
<Beldar> eagles0513875, msdos is a partition table type.
<eagles0513875> everything i have tried shows it as having no partitions or file system what so ever
<eagles0513875> im trying to mount it in a windows kvm vm to see if windows even detects it
<Beldar> eagles0513875, Have you resized anything in it?
<eagles0513875> no its just one single partition
<Beldar> eagles0513875, Not a gpt?
<eagles0513875> no
 * dougl is waiting to learn what to do when mounting a usb ntfs partition and getting the error "NTFS signature is missing"
<Beldar> eagles0513875, I wonder if it has a broken partition table or is broken or so fragmented it's not readable.
<eagles0513875> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6522026/
<eagles0513875> Beldar: how can i get it to mount in a windows kvm vm i have
<dougl> that does not look good
<eagles0513875> Beldar: what would break it when i was on it all day up until 6 hrs ago
<Beldar> eagles0513875, Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table  seems relevant
<eagles0513875> yes but what happened to it
<yeboot> glitsj16: I installed it thanks
<eagles0513875> i didnt reformat didnt do anything
<eagles0513875> just moved songs around on the disk
<yeboot> glitsj16: I didn't see a dpi option though
<Dresk|Laptop> So I'm trying to add an administrative user to GRUB2, so that if you want to change any of the boot options you need to login, but by doing so you need to authenticate just to boot the regular kernel, despite what this article indicates : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords
<SteveH0> In my Unity taskbar, I have several common programs (terminal, system monitor and Back in Time) that do not show an icon.  Can anyone suggest a troubleshooting methodology?
<Thor_> What is better ubuntu or arch?
<dougl> ubuntu
<Thor_> why?
<dougl> package management and support
<[Gentoo]> Thor_: whats the point asking in here
<gvo> !offtopic|Thor_
<ubottu> Thor_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Calinou> Thor_, well... this is #ubuntu, so I'll say ubuntu
<eagles0513875> dougl: with the problems im having on kde im thinking of building a buidlroot system and building my own setup from the ground up
<Thor_> okok sorry
<Beldar> eagles0513875, I can't definitively say HD do break, do you have anything other than a windows vm version of windows to look at it with, YOu would have to add it to the read of the vm to see it there.
<glitsj16> yeboot: no, but do you see the fonts tab? you can set up the default font type/size there
<Calinou> it's ok :)
<dougl> eagles0513875, that is too bad you need to go that far
<eagles0513875> this drive is just a month old Beldar
<yeboot> glitsj16: it seems to use the same font as what I configure in xfce
<yeboot> but does not have the same dpi
<Dice-Man> hi people i have a problem with my keyboard
<[Gentoo]> Dice-Man: whats wrong with it
<eagles0513875> Beldar: can i pm you please
<Beldar> eagles0513875, Hehe, just trying to understand why this has happened, we don't do magic. I don;t PM
<Thor_> Is there anything better than WINE?
<Dice-Man> it doesn't print letters it prints little figures on it
<eagles0513875> Beldar: i guess i need to shutdown the vm
<yeboot> weird, if I set custom dpi in xfce's configuration program to 48, then set the font size to 18, everything goes to a normal sans 10pt font
<eagles0513875> Beldar: and how do i go about doing what you said above
<[Gentoo]> Thor_: a windows install
<bekks> Thor_: a virtualized windows.
<Beldar> eagles0513875, This virtualbox?
<Thor_> good
<Thor_> ok thks
<eagles0513875> Beldar: no
<eagles0513875> KVM the vm is managed by virt manager
<dougl> Doh!
<[Gentoo]> Thor_: well it depends, id rather have linux as the backing
<Beldar> eagles0513875, I only know virtualbox is all.
<eagles0513875> dougl: ?
<glitsj16> yeboot: that's strange indeed, no clue on xfce's inner workings or settings alas
<eagles0513875> let me google a bit
<[Gentoo]> Thor_: but proper windows will actually work
<AaronMT> Beldar: resolved the problem, just did a complete reinstall of NVIDIA's current driver
<Dice-Man> [Gentoo]: my keyboard prints little figures on it instead of letters
<Beldar> eagles0513875, The disk utility has a smart check top right corner gear dropdown.
<Dice-Man> i use ubuntu 13.04
<[Gentoo]> Dice-Man: on what
<Calinou> [Gentoo], WINE can actually work too.
<Calinou> but not on all software... that's all
<[Gentoo]> Calinou: yeah yeah lol
<eagles0513875> Beldar: which one the gparted?
<Beldar> AaronMT, Cool, nvidia can be a pain from what I have seen, I have never had the pleasure/pain of using it.
<Dice-Man> [Gentoo]: on my screen i'm forced to use a second keyboard
<Thor_> wine did not work well at high resolutions
<eagles0513875> Beldar: ati is more so  nvidia i have had nothing but good luck with it
<Beldar> eagles0513875, disks it is in the menu, it is another partitioner, but has a smartcheck.
<eagles0513875> Beldar: think i need to install it as im using kde lol
<Beldar> eagles0513875, Never had a problem with intel but thanks.
<eagles0513875> or possibly install ubuntu
<dougl> currently my additional drivers says nvidia drivers are installed but not in use... but I get the nvidia splash when I startx
<eagles0513875> Beldar: give me a few moments
<dougl> err start kde
<bandio> hello everyone, I just installed ubuntu on samsung n150 plus netbook. the wireless driver was not there. is there a way to install it without internet connection (I have a second pc with internet)
<eagles0513875> dougl: im on kde
<dougl> k
<surxenberg> hello
<eagles0513875> Beldar: is disks part of unity?
<jhutchins> bandio: What chipset?  (lspci -nn)
<jrubino> what is the best way to connect to a windows ec2 box from ubuntu?
<bekks> rdesktop
<eagles0513875> jrubino: :P not to use windows in the first place :p
<Beldar> eagles0513875, I believe its called gnome-dsik-utility I use the shelll but the install was ubuntu with unity.
<eagles0513875> ok if that is the name ill find and install the package
<threexk> hello.  How can you watch someone else's Twitter feed in Ubuntu?
<bandio> jhutchins, the command returned a whole lot of lines. which mostly start with N10/ICH 7..shall I paste the output?
<Beldar> eagles0513875, gnome-disk-utility  sorry
<eagles0513875> :) installing it now Beldar
<threexk> I tried adding my Twitter account in Empathy but I do not see how to follow someone else's feed.
<Beldar> eagles0513875, Cool helps if you can see HD with it I think, the gear top right has the info it reads the HD often.
<eagles0513875> ok hold on
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Are you just trying to check the filesystem on a disk?
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: nope the partition and file system just vanished for some reason
<Beldar> jhutchins, he has an unallocated
<eagles0513875> it was working all day today and now its gone
<eagles0513875> when it was allocated earlier
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Flash drive?
<eagles0513875> usb 3 external hard disk
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Mechanical, not flash?
<eagles0513875> correct jhutchins
<jrubino> eagles0513875: Linux is becomming cursed by its success and windows dev environments are becomming cheaper
<Beldar> jhutchins, has a http://paste.ubuntu.com/6522026/ info I noticed the table info, just info for yah.
<malinus> I'm trying to apt-get build-dep wine, it says  "libcups2-dev : Depends: libgnutls-dev but it is not going to be installed". Trying to install libgnutls-dev: "libgnutls-dev : Depends: libp11-kit-dev (>= 0.4) but it is not going to be installed". And now I'm stuck because I can't find libp11-kit-dev 11 in the repo :)
<Suspiro> Anyone have experience with fuzzy display after boot?
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: I leave you in Beldar's hands then.  If what he suggests doesn't work, there was someone who recovered from a similar situation using a program called "testdisk" (and that is all I know about it).
<jrubino> eagles0513875: the only OS i might use other than Buntu is Debian
<jrubino> at home
<wheatthin> Suspiro, are you using a CRT monitor by any chance?
<eagles0513875> :-/
<wheatthin> if so, it's a sign of it degrading.
<Beldar> jhutchins, feel free to watch and comment, hard to say with a ntfs, could be a number of issues.
<Suspiro> No IBM LCD
<wheatthin> hmm
<Suspiro> Tried on different monitor as well
<malinus> so how do I battle this cancer that is apt-get ?
<wheatthin> if so, then it's the video card adapter
<dougl> Suspiro, what kind of video card?
<Beldar> malinus, meaning?
<jhutchins> Suspiro: lcd monitors have a "native resolution", and usually have the clearest display at that setting.
<Nach0z> malinus: 1. how the crap is it cancer and 2. what are you trying to accomplish
<Nach0z> preferably not in that order
<kevin__> Whats the best way to delete an old isntallation of ubuntu?
<malinus> Nach0z, Beldar : I'm trying to apt-get build-dep wine, it says  "libcups2-dev : Depends: libgnutls-dev but it is not going to be installed". Trying to install libgnutls-dev: "libgnutls-dev : Depends: libp11-kit-dev (>= 0.4) but it is not going to be installed". And now I'm stuck because I can't find libp11-kit-dev 11 in the repo :)
<Beldar> malinus, Heh wine, just use windows for windows app is my advice.
<malinus> Beldar, well that is a shitty advice, but thanks :)
<eagles0513875> Beldar: in disks what did you say to do
<jhutchins> malinus: 1)Use the packaged version of wine or 2) find a way to do what you're really trying to do without the Microsoft garbage.
<wheatthin> malinus I bet you've installed some external app, and now it's dependencies are conflicting
<bandio> jhutchins, the output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6522140/
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: or 3 use the latest version of wine which might fix your application issues
<malinus> wheatthin, damn apt-get
<Beldar> malinus, we don't swear here and watch your attitude, you knock out good help showing both.
<wheatthin> malinus it's not apt-get's fault. lol you typed it :P
<malinus> sorry
<Nach0z> malinus: jhutchins has the right idea actually. Start off by seeing if the latest prepackaged wine works.
<eagles0513875> Beldar: ping
<Nach0z> malinus: also, sudo apt-cache search libp11-kit-dev says it exists.
<Suspiro> The server I'm using has Integrated ATI RAGE XL Video Controller
<Beldar> eagles0513875, There is a gear in the top right corner smart data and self tests is what you want
<Nach0z> malinus: sudo apt-get update once or twice then try sudo apt-get install libp11-kit-dev
<wheatthin> Suspiro, ahh a bit old
<eagles0513875> Beldar: cant run the smart tests
<Suspiro> It was working fine previously on a debian install
<wheatthin> Suspiro, yes, but it's getting OLD
<Beldar> eagles0513875, That may be the case is it external?
<wheatthin> stuff wears out
<eagles0513875> yes external
<malinus> Nach0z, "libp11-kit-dev : Depends: libp11-kit0 (= 0.14-1) but 0.18.3-2ubuntu1~raring1 is to be installed" the never-ending story
<Suspiro> Just yesterday it was on the 12 lts release and would have the issue only sometimes
<Nach0z> malinus: sounds to me like you installed something that conflicts, or your ubuntu is out of date... what version of ubuntu are you using, and when was the last time you did sudo apt-get upgrade and/or dist-upgrade?
<Suspiro> I'd restart the server and the display would be back
<Beldar> eagles0513875, Ah some are read some are not, not really sure what happened, if it were me I would plug it into a windows OS, maybe you can get the vm to read it, I only know vbox is all.
<wheatthin> Suspiro, yes, it's your hardware failing.
<malinus> Nach0z, it's 13.04, and today.
<Suspiro> Upgraded to 13 now always fuzzy then to black
<jhutchins> bandio:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43x - Yes, you can download packages, transfer them, and install with dpkg -i.
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I am trying to convince my MIS team to allow some of the college computers to run ubuntu. What would be the best way to allow ubuntu computers to log into a windows domain? (for authentication only, no profile loading needed)
<jhutchins> Pinkamena_D: samba/winbind.
<jhutchins> Pinkamena_D: Supposedly works pretty well.
<malinus> Nach0z, but yeah, if I didn't have to install wine from source, I wouldn't do it. But also I want to learn how to do basic stuff like this.
<Pinkamena_D> do you have a tut you would recommend?
<Suspiro> I've seen others post about the same issue on other hardware
<eagles0513875> malinus: if you go to the wine website they have a ppa for the latest versions
<Beldar> Pinkamena_D, Good luck with that, if they don't already I doubt they will change. The college I just graduated from had multiple open source labs
<wheatthin> malinus the thing is, when you install other external packages, it breaks things. please stick to the repo, or you're going to continue to break things
<jhutchins> Pinkamena_D: I'd start with the ubuntu wiki.
<jhutchins> Pinkamena_D: No, I don't know of a specific one.
<Pinkamena_D> thanks, I am starting here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Nach0z> malinus: the output from trying to install libp11-kit-dev seems to me that you're just on too old of a version of ubuntu for the libraries for the latest version of Wine
<malinus> wheatthin, I guess I just shouldn't be using ubuntu then
<Suspiro> Any way I could modify the network file and have ssh automatically run on boot? I don't necessarily need the display.
<wheatthin> malinus if that's how you feel. But I'd take our advice, and do it the right way (according to Ubuntu)
<eraggo> uhm err... howdy guys! I have a little problem. After last update (or so in linux) my recorded audio is given back as very fast-forwarded fassion. Am i only one having this issue? I tried to contact guys at #audacity but seems guys are offline
<eraggo> and that only occurs on audacity
<jhutchins> eraggo: You'll have better luck with the mailing lists/forums for audacity.
<jhutchins> eraggo: That's an interesting problem and should probably be reported as a bug.
<eraggo> ok. Still really weird that one hour changes alot lol :D
<djapo> every time i try to login i get a message after the last login line saying ~/.profile:source:23: no such file or directory: ~/.profile
<eraggo> uhm....... brb
<bandio> jhutchins, there's not much information on the packages on this page, and some don't have downloads
<jhutchins> djapo: sudo cp /etc/skel/.profile ~/. && sudo chown <user>:<user> ~/.profile
<bandio> anyway, I'll find an ethernet connection, and try that way
<bandio> thank you
<Suspiro> liveCD display works flawlessly. Could it still be the hardware?
<dougl> Suspiro, no
<djapo> jhutchins: jhutchins i don't see that file in there
<Suspiro> Any suggestions on a work around?
<eagles0513875> can anyone explain to me how a file system and partition just vanish
<djapo> jhutchins: i see a .bash_profile
<qin_> eagles0513875: format?
<madabyss> How can I change the SFTP root?
<wheatthin> Suspiro, you can try a lower refresh rate or resolution. see if that helps
<threexk> What is the default Ubuntu Twitter client?
<eagles0513875> qin_: ntfs
<eagles0513875> i have never had this happen before
<wheatthin> Suspiro, if it does, then it's still definitely hardware
<qin_> eagles0513875: in anyway you want to recover partition table. You sure it is correctly mounted?
<Suspiro> Ok I'll try that out
<eagles0513875> qin_: its not mountable at all
<eagles0513875> command line and applications tell me there is no file system or partition on the dman thing
<eagles0513875> damn
<qin_> eagles0513875: sudo fdisk -l; what does it say
<eagles0513875> Disk /dev/sdc: 1000.2 GB, 1000170586112 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121597 cylinders, total 1953458176 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00000000  Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<wheatthin> eagles0513875, sudo parted -l
<eagles0513875> Error: /dev/sdc: unrecognised disk label     O_o
<wheatthin> but please use pastebin so you don't spam the channel
<eagles0513875> wheatthin: that is all there
<qin_> eagles0513875: You want to power off this drive, and most likely use testdisk
<eagles0513875> qin_: its an external one
<eagles0513875> qin_: what options do i giv eit
<eagles0513875> ok having it search for lost partitions
<djapo>  /join zsh
<kevin__> Anyone know how to recover TomBoy notes from a Sychronised Local Folder?
<Acceso> is there a way to search for applications via terminal ( a n00b ) here.
<qin_> !testdisk > eagles0513875
<hwilde> is anyone here familiar with .ssh ProxyCommands and nc ?  please ping me
<eagles0513875> qin_: i have it installed already
<daftykins> Acceso: 'sudo apt-get update' first to update package lists, then 'apt-cache search <thing to search for>'
<qin_> eagles0513875: Great
<eagles0513875> i have it running :)
<dougl> eagles0513875, progress?
<dougl> err making progress?
<Acceso> Thank you daftykins
<eagles0513875> dougl: ya running testdisk atm
<eagles0513875> if i manage to fix it all my data is coming off and im contacting western digital
<dougl> nice... k I think I am up to speed
<Usr_> Good evening
<dougl> we just go a wd for a macbook pro... so far so good.
<eTronik> Hi everyone, in my multiple monitor setup, why do I have such difficulty in  transitioning my cursor from one monitor to the other ? the cursor seems stuck in one window... how do I turn that off ?
<hwilde> eTronik, there is an option to stick the cursor at the edges of things
<dougl> eTronik, do you have a menu open?
<LtRipley> hi
<hwilde> eTronik, http://askubuntu.com/questions/109338/how-do-i-disable-mouse-magnet-on-middle-edge-with-multi-monitors
<eTronik> dougl , a menu open !? what you mean ?
<eTronik> thanks hwilde having a look
<dougl> eTronik, never mind sounds like hwilde is knowlegeable
<hwilde> ja mon errbody complains about that
<eagles0513875> dougl: hopefully it will finish before i finish up here at work
<eTronik> godammn novoeau driver is so gof awfull slod...
<eTronik> godammn novoeau driver is so god awfull slod..w
<eTronik> godammn novoeau driver is so god awfull slow... makes this whole system unusable !!
<Beldar> !language | eTronik
<ubottu> eTronik: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<eTronik> Beldar, okok :)
<eagles0513875> hey again Beldar
<Beldar> eagles0513875, hey, testdisk finding anything>
<eagles0513875> still early only 09%
<eTronik> great one major problem solved !!
<Beldar> eagles0513875, Ah, it works well when it works, hope it does for you.
<eagles0513875> i hope so to
<eagles0513875> if things get working again im taking all my data off it and going to file an RMA request with WD
<eagles0513875> Beldar: i hope so too
<Beldar> eagles0513875, I believe they have at least on HD that will not run with linux, you might check that model.
<Beldar> one*
<eagles0513875> Beldar: since i got it it has been working fine with linux
<Beldar> eagles0513875, might be a firmware issue is my thought.
<eagles0513875> Beldar: why all of a sudden when its been working for a month now no firmware issues what so ever
<dougl> ?
<Beldar> eagles0513875, One never knows, all you can do is investigate the possibilities, how full was the HD?
<eagles0513875> about 200g
<eagles0513875> out of 1t
<eagles0513875> im pissed off if i cant get my music back had about 11k worth of songs
<eagles0513875> !language | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875, please see my private message
<eagles0513875> lol
<dougl> lol
<Beldar> eagles0513875, I have everything I can't lose backed up myself, I have 3 externals.
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: This might be an opportune moment to mention backups.
<eagles0513875> Beldar: not sure how much data you have but bitcasa.com is nice
<eagles0513875> i was in the process of sorting and backing up my data to my bitcasa infinite storage account
<dougl> need time machine for linux
<eagles0513875> haha dougl
<eagles0513875> yep
<eagles0513875> dougl: what sucks is this is the 2nd drive which is on the way out potentially or not
<hwilde> is anyone here familiar with .ssh ProxyCommands and nc ?  please ping me
<dougl> oohhh
<Beldar> eagles0513875, I have my grad papers and info in the cloud, but I have about a a terrabyte other wise.
<eagles0513875> last week i found out my imac's hard disk is on the way out and that is over 2 yrs old and already on the way out
<wheatthin> hwlide this isn't the place
<eagles0513875> Beldar: bitcasa for 10 USD a month no limit on storage
<eagles0513875> in the cloud there i already have close to 400G backed up
<hwilde> wheatthin, why not, I am doing it in ubuntu.
<eagles0513875> from music and everything in between
<eTronik> re-installing proprietary nvidia drivers and runnign risk of making whole system go back to CLI...
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: You might want to run smartmontools on them.
<wheatthin> hwlide #ubuntu-offtopic
<eagles0513875> i already ran that on my imac
<hwilde> that is not offtopic @ wheatthin
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: is smartmontools in the repos
<wheatthin> hwilde, is something broken? lol no.
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Yes.
<eTronik> I cannot understand why on earth the fade-in of the dash is hard-coded in the source code...
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: anything special to run it
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Not really, you do need to check the logs regularly.
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: ok does smart-notifier - graphical hard disk health status notifier  interface with the tools?
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: No idea.
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: I would guess it's an add-on.
<eagles0513875> thats what im thinking
<Ilmen2> Hello
<Ilmen2> What are those files which have the same filename + extension as another files but with a ~ appended to it?
<eTronik> what are disadvantage of OpenJDK vs Oracle JDK ? for Java development training / learning purposes
<ariscop> eTronik, it's easier to get source code for rt.jar in openjdk, so you can step through the standard librarys, they're otherwise very similar
<eTronik> ariscop, will I as a noob java programmer need access to rt.jar ?
<eTronik> for anything that is ?
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Yeah, it's an add on, does what it says on the box.  Thanks!  I have it now.
<ariscop> eTronik, it helps clarify things, if an api doesn't work as you expect stepping through it with the debugger is the most accurate way to learn
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: odd i have nothing showing up on kde :X
<eagles0513875> i know this is for unity support but os is the same being kde or unity
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: how did you start it?
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Try logging out and logging back in.
<eagles0513875> ok ill see it on next reboot
<eagles0513875> i dont want to reinterrupt test disk
<sunbird> sooooo.... trying again... anyone here know how to troubleshoot bluetooth or restore it to a clean state?
<sunbird> this is on 13.10 where it _used_ to work prior to adding a new device, and now it won't start at all.
<sunbird> i am happy to lose all my current settings and re-setup my devices, but to do that, i need to be able to start it. :\
<hwilde> sunbird, what do you mean "now it won't start"
<glitsj16> Ilmen2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83026/prevent-gedit-from-creating-files-with-the-tilde-suffix
<Ilmen2> thanks :)
<sunbird> hwilde: if i start the bluetooth gui, and click on the off/on toggle, it switches to on for <1 second, then immediately switches back to off.
<sunbird> hwilde: i tried shutting down and restarting, problem persists on a clean boot.
<sunbird> hwilde: i've never had any issues with bluetooth before on this machine (lenovo x220)
<glitsj16> Ilmen2: you're welcome, you can change the behaviour of gedit to suit your needs, info is detailed in that page
<Hassen> wow...laziness and 0 motivation suckness are overloading me..
<Hassen> any one who knows some low-medium level projects in github that i can contribute to?joining projects will increase my motivation
<NEGATlVE> Is there any good Video Editing software in Ubuntu?
<shrini> win 11
<eTronik> NEGATlVE, you would have to define good, but ok... I'd say yes
<shrini> NEGATlVE: openshot
<Hassen> NEGATlVE, ubuntu software center > type video editor or whatever > see the comments and judge
<eTronik> NEGATlVE, pro NLE lightworks
<hwilde> sunbird, you must have some relevant log messages in /var/log/messages or dmesg or something, find them and pastebin them
<hwilde> sunbird, /var/log/syslog
<alami> hello, can any one help to change xterm color, i was on /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm-color but i can't see it
<compex> Is there a way to disable compositing ?
<lawltoad> Hi, trying to get ubuntu 13.10 running I get a failed to load r600 when I run glxgears
<sunbird> hwilde: there was nothing in dmesg or syslog. i'll check messages, but can't do so until i'm home (@work atm). so i guess there's not a simple way to just restore it to a clean state? i tried apt-get remove --purge but didn't help.
<compex> Would like to disable compositing to game
<alami> hello, can any one help to change xterm color, i was on /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm-color but i can't see it
<sponzor> hi. i seted up vsftpd ssl on ubuntu 12.04 server. i added users and tested. everything works fine.. now im trying to access files that i uploaded over ftp to server via browser. so when i go ftpserver:990 and then type in ftp:ftppass and see files.. can someone point me to the right direction for google on that?
<Jordan_U> compex: Are you using Unity/Compiz?
<daftykins> sponzor: you forwarded port 990 for control and a data-range for communications i take it?
<Ilmen2> Sometimes when I edit files (usually system files) I get the warning "(gedit:4165): WARNING **: Could not load Gedit repository: Typelib file for namespace 'GtkSource', version '3.0' not found"
<Ilmen2> what does this mean?
<Ilmen2> Does it need some upgrade?
<Ilmen2> Actually I think this happen only when I run gedit from the terminal
<Jordan_U> compex: Compositing is already disabled for full screen apps by default (compiz's unredirect full screen windows).
<X3MBoy> Well this should happen everytime
<X3MBoy> try installing gir1.2-gtksource3.0 or similar
<kristmundur> Hi
<eagles0513875> Beldar: :) still running here
<Ilmen2> X3MBoy: thanks for the suggestion
<eagles0513875> well hell ill have to run testdisk at home work just finished
<eagles0513875> Beldar: will restart the disk check when i get home i just finished work
<timo_49> i shoul quit
<anton02> i have two 128GB SSDs. I installed windows 8.1 on one of them. Then I installed ubuntu on the 2nd one, and made ubuntu use windows 8.1 EFI partition for UEFI boot. When I turned my computer on I was presented with only a grub prompt. So what I did was restore my windows8.1.img with dd back to the windows SSD hoping it would restore the EFI partition to its original form so I could at least then boot windows 8.1 again. But it did noth
<anton02> the grub prompt. Why would this be?
<Beldar> anton02, Do you still get the grub menu, and have you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<anton02> Beldar: I disconnected the ubuntu SSD after hoping to restore windows 8.1 UEFI boot
<Beldar> anton02, Did you have windows in grub? Did you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu, two questions here.
<anton02> Beldar: sorry, I meant to say I was presented with grub command-prompt, and not a menu
<Beldar> anton02, Ah, did you try the bootrepair app at any time?
<anton02> Beldar: Ubuntu was installed 2nd, so why would you need to run update-grub
<anton02> Beldar: Yeah I've tried that but it didn't fix it
<Beldar> anton02, sometimes grub needs this it has a os-prober to find other os's
<nutter_> quick question - anyone else affected by the whole citrix issue ... I'm a noob at this but I got this far... if anyone can point me in the right direction I will forever be indebted
<Beldar> anton02, That bootinfo summary that is generated with that app is important it is a detail script of what is there.
<anton02> Beldar: But even so, it should still be able to boot at least ubuntu which it couldn't so the problem likely lies elsewhere
<anton02> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6514668/
<Beldar> anton02, In a perfect world yes, but when searching for answers on your own you can make things worse, the description is a bit hard to follow is all of what you have done.
#ubuntu 2013-12-05
<Beldar> anton02, This is before the d though right the link?
<Beldar> dd*
<anton02> yes
<litropy> What is the command for restarting Unity these days?
<nutter_> I have a citrix challenge....anybody?
<timo_49> what do that do
<nutter_> ICA client for windows remote users
<Beldar> anton02, So not really an accurate script, I would run just the bootinfo summary on the bootrepiar app and post it here. This is the repair apps developer and they among a few others are about the best help in this area. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<anton02> thanks
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I am folloging the guide to install winbind and one of the steps involves restarting samba. After successfully installing with apt-get neighter /etc/init.d/samba or service samba finds the program. Has the name been changed recently?
<Beldar> anton02, No problem, this can be frustrating at times I know.
<OerHeks> nutter_, all i know is the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<qin_> Pinkamena_D: sudo service smbd restart; unless you have very old version
<crhistian> hola a todos
<crhistian> que hay de interesante poraca
<iceroot> is there a way to find out when a system was installed? (date of a specific file for example which did not change during all the updates)
<dragonfly> iceroot: maybe see when the directory /home was created?
<dragonfly> or /boot
<dragonfly> or /etc
<iceroot> dragonfly: i am not aware how to see when it was created, only when it was changed last time
<ubuntuinstallhel> hi I need help getting my Intel 4695AGN wireless adapter working for Ubuntu 12.04.3. I have a post at http://askubuntu.com/questions/385802/intel-4965agn-unable-to-connect-wireless
<ubuntuinstallhel> can someone please look at it and help me out with it?
<articsun> hm
<articsun> ubuntuinstallhel:  did you try searching for drivers?
<articsun> :)
<qin_> iceroot: I think it is connected with file system creation
<dragonfly> or really any of those that would have been created on install.....nevermind, i found something that tells me that won't work
<articsun> hm
<articsun> :(
<qin_> iceroot: tune2fs -l
<iceroot> qin_: thank you, that seems to be correct
<iceroot> qin_: but sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep 'Filesystem created:'   delivers something different
<ubuntuinstallhel> =articsun: no i have not. I am not a Linux user. Trying to migrate from windows
<iceroot> a difference of 1 month
<lawltoad> Hi, somthing fails after lightdm when logging into my session, what log woudl that fail into
<articsun> hm
<articsun> ubuntuinstallhel:
<iceroot> qin_:i bet tune2fs -l is just showing the version and the date tune2fs was build
<iceroot> qin_: tune2fs without -l is showing the same, so its not working, but the grep command i found seems to work
<Beldar> ubuntuinstallhel, some info on getting it to work http://askubuntu.com/questions/169176/how-to-fix-slow-wireless-with-intel-4965-agn
<impossible> id like to try ubuntu but cant get in bios
<Beldar> impossible, locked?
<impossible> Beldar: i think so
<impossible> Beldar: i did it once on a samsung that had win 8
<impossible> Beldar: i went to bios once on this and never again could i. i dot remember what i pressed. the laptop is new
<Beldar> impossible, Thee is a per-session boot menu outside the bios, mine is a f12 at powering on yours may be the same or a different key or keys.
<Beldar> There*
<Beldar> impossible, The splash you see when powering on if there generally has a bios and this other menu info.
<impossible> Beldar: i tried many buttons including f12 ill try again. it trys to take me to a diagnostics when i [presslike f6
<impossible> i see the brand logo and at the bottom it doesnt show options for bootmenu or bios
<impossible> it just shows a circle thing and starts booting into windows 8
<Beldar> impossible, A manual for this computer may tell you, generally I have found it with googling the model and per-session boot or other google foo
<impossible> i tried that as well with the online maual
<impossible> and googling
<impossible> damn thanks anyways
<impossible> ill see
<pringlescan> ubuntu runs incredibly bad on the Dell Precision T1700 :-( never had issues with ubuntu before, but it's very unreliable at my new job
<pringlescan> been through 12.04 (twice) and 12.10 three times, two different boxes
<Beldar> impossible, You could call the manufacturer as well maybe.
<Phil_new> Hi - I just updated from 12.10 to 13.04 and I'm locked out of my account. I can log in as guest, but I want to get my old account back.
<impossible> will do
<impossible> thaknks
<Beldar> Phil_new, No errors on upgrade?
<Phil_new> Beldar: No errors, except some that flashed as the system rebooted
<Beldar> pringlescan, So you want sympathy or help?
<litropy> What is the command for restarting Unity these days?
<pringlescan> not sure, i'm sick and i have to be here early in the morning, i'd like to fix it
<articsun> litropy:  sudo something restart?
<litropy> articsun, yes.
<Beldar> Phil_new, Might be worth doing a text boot by hitting e at grub and removing the quiet splash to look for errors. You can get in through recovery and change the password, but it may be an issue that does not address is all.
<articsun> ah
<articsun> litropy:  I'm not sure hmm
<articsun> litropy:  it should be fairly easy to Google?
<Beldar> pringlescan, Have you tried any other desktop installs in these installs?
<pringlescan> the first 2 times weren't my fault, the third i ended up doing zfs on linux because I missed solaris
<pringlescan> desktop installs of what?
<Beldar> pringlescan, lubuntu, xubuntu...etc
<pringlescan> I did a kubuntu-desktop install after removing ubuntu-desktop
<bugs_bugger> greetings! can anybody tell me how i can reinstall a lvm setup while keeping my separate home and data partitions?
<pringlescan> gnome was a big aprt of the problem
<Beldar> pringlescan, so you don't think a lighter desktop was worth trying?
<Phil_new> Beldar: I don't understand 'an  issue that does not address is all.
<Phil_new> Beldar: I don't understand 'an  issue that does not address is all.'
<pringlescan> Beldar: it is, everyone was using kde except one guy who was using something really weird
<pringlescan> that used haskell for config files
<Beldar> Phil_new, It may be an issue that changing the password fixes
<Beldar> er does not fix
<pringlescan> i don't really need a desktop, i'd like to run a browser, terminal windows, pidgin and an intellij ide
<pringlescan> wm would be fine
<pringlescan> i want good compatibility though, i hate fussing with things
<Beldar> pringlescan, do a met install and add what you need.
<Beldar> net*
<pringlescan> I did except for when I did ubuntu-desktop
<pringlescan> I started from scratch with a ubuntu-minimal
<utusan> do a net-install and then install openbox
<pringlescan> 12.04 lts, then upgrading it to 12.10 broke grub and the kernel due to zfs missing
<Beldar> pringlescan, was that a net install or 12.04's alternative?
<pringlescan> i booted from a 12.04 live cd and followed this: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<impos> hey i got into bios. how can i make it show the buttons at bottom and boot into ubuntu
<pringlescan> note, this is not the source of my issues, just the latest issue, i did try without zfs
<Eli-5dce> is there any way I can get mobility radion drivers (9000 IGP) online? or somewhere
<Eli-5dce> *radeon
<Beldar> pringlescan, I believe zfs is not really a developed to finished thing is all, kit is in a ppa to begin with from your link,
<pringlescan> what i was told I need to do is chroot into my install and install grub from 13.x
<Beldar> pringlescan, might help if you listed the hardware.
<pringlescan> i know how to get in there, but how do I bring in that new package
<Beldar> impos, This a usb boot, and do you mean the choices of try, install, check memory gui?
<Beldar> impos, I can't tell at all what you mean in other words.
<Beldar> pringlescan, Get in there means the chroot?
<pringlescan> I just need to know how to install a package from harding that uses a ppa
<pringlescan> "You could try adding the raring zfs-native/grub PPA" — that's what I need to do
<pringlescan> *raring
<Beldar> pringlescan, Your installing Harding?
<Beldar> ah raring
<Beldar> pringlescan, Get in there means the chroot?
<pringlescan> i chrooted in
<pringlescan> to my old system
<Beldar> pringlescan, once chrooted run apt-get update then load the ppa the apt-get update the apt-get install "package"
<pringlescan> but i'm on quantal
<pringlescan> I need it to load from raring
<Jordan_U> pringlescan: What is your end goal?
<impos> should cbanging boot mode to legacy support help?
<impos> help boot into Ubuntu
<Beldar> pringlescan, wont work unless you modified the ppa call to raring.
<Jordan_U> impos: Doing that would probably break booting of Windows, and should not be needed.
<impos> ok
<Pinkamena_D> apt-get was interrupted and has errors. -f install and dpkg reconfigure do not help, any other way to fix?
<pringlescan> Beldar, I made changes to /etc/apt/sources.list.d to point to raring
<Jordan_U> impos: How did you create the Ubuntu USB you're trying to boot from? How did you configure your boot firmware to boot from USB?
<pringlescan> I changed quantal to raring in the files, and I also made xxxxx-raring.list files
<pringlescan> running apt-get update
<Jordan_U> pringlescan: What is your end goal?
<pringlescan> adding the raring zfs-native/grub PPA so I can boot from a zfs root on 12.10
<pringlescan> crap...
<pringlescan> I just did apt-get install ubuntu-zfs which will replace the kernel modules too I think
<pringlescan> I just wanted zfs-native/grub to do the grub parts
<ResQue> I cant get a GUI when i EFI boot the ubuntu 13.10 live dvd, i can get to tty0 and i copied the whole /var/log dir. Could someone please help me, here is my xorg.0.log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6522651/
<Jordan_U> pringlescan: It looks like all that the ppa contains is grub.
<Jordan_U> pringlescan: It looks like it's the https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable ppa that contains ubuntu-zfs.
<ResQue> I think it may have something todo with my graphics card to drivers, i had to add the kernel nomodeset just to get to the tty console, before i added nomodeset i couldnt even boot
<pringlescan> Jordan_U I changed both PPA to raring
<pringlescan> so if I change one back to quantal
<Jordan_U> pringlescan: Why did you do that?
<pringlescan> can I Fix it?
<pringlescan> because I didn't know what to do
<pringlescan> I'm tired and sick, not making much sense, but I need this to be done before I can go home and eat/sleep
<pfifo> lol, i havent restarted my system since I upgraded the kernel and im now upgrading it again. An entire kernel downloaded, installed and never used
<Jordan_U> pringlescan: No, use ppa-purge to completely remove the zfs-native ppa and all of the packages that have been installed from there, then re-add the ppa and re-install ubuntu-zfs.
<xzcvczx> i have a usb FTDI device and notice that when it is connected to an ubuntu machine something is constantly opening (and closing) it, i have used usbmon+wireshark but don't see any traffic, is there anything that usbmon would miss?
<pringlescan> and only the grub part should be raring and the other part should be quantal
<pringlescan> I'm thinking of just doing "debootstrap raring /mnt" and doing a fresh install of raring
<pringlescan> but I don't know how the old version of virtualbox we have to run will work on it
<pringlescan> well the alarm is armed in 6 minutes
<pringlescan> that sucks
<pringlescan> ppa-purge can't find the packages
<FloodBot1> pringlescan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pringlescan> ppa-purge zfs-native/stable doesn't work
<Jordan_U> pringlescan: Saying "doesn't work" is rarely helpful. Please pastebin the complete output.
<claudionorflores> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Beldar> !en | claudionorflores
<ubottu> claudionorflores: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xangua> !pt | claudionorflores
<ubottu> claudionorflores: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<claudionorflores> obrigado
<darkclown> uit
<john_doe_jr1> how would you go about downloading your mono server version?
<ResQue> I cant get a GUI when i EFI boot the ubuntu 13.10 live dvd, i can get to tty0 and i copied the whole /var/log dir. Could someone please help me, here is my xorg.0.log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6522651/
<floatingpoint> is it possible to turn a user's password off entirely?
<floatingpoint> if so, what happens when someone tries to SSH into a machine with that username?
<pfifo> yes, and ssh login fails
<hggdh> floatingpoint: probably will fail, unless using PK. But it is easy to test
<floatingpoint> ok. how do I disable a password for a user?
<lawltoad> Hi, I can start up gnome-session --session=ubuntu manually
<adamu> Hello All
<Beldar> !details | lawltoad
<ubottu> lawltoad: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Beldar> lawltoad, Your first post on  wanting a log made some sense, the second is hard to read, give the channel some workable details.
<lawltoad> Sorry, I'm in and out of a half working machine. I was running 12.4 and have done a series of dist-upgrades with a broken gui to 13.10; lightdm shows up on boot, detects 2 screens, but when I try to log in it fails, putting me back in lightdm.
<pfifo> floatingpoint: passwd -d
<lawltoad> Beldar, I don't suspect a driver issue since running gnome-session directly sort-of works, however when I run lightdm-session "gnome-session --session=ubuntu"   I get a error: 'unsupported number of arguments (2); falling back to default session'
<lawltoad> which seems to be thrown by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args
<Beldar> lawltoad, run from where?
<lawltoad> I ran it from an xterm in X that I got to using xinit -- :1
<Beldar> lawltoad, This  for the gnome shell or unity or what, and what release is this?
<zacarias> Hi. I'm trying to run a bat script (to root an Android phone) and it's not working: it gives me syntax errors on lines 1 and 2. Here's the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6522797/   Any help, please?
<Beldar> lawltoad, Ah 13.10 now upgraded with broken gui's, I can;t help you there.
<Stanley00> zacarias: it looks like a bat file, for DOS, not for ubuntu
<adamu> lol
<Guest70658> 鲁啊鲁
<ZIPY> hi, im having some serious trouble with a hdd.. it shows input/output errors, cant open it with gparted nor fsck, but with testdisk i can see all my data. what can i do now?
<lawltoad> Beldar, I'm running unity
<lawltoad> is there a way to reset session settings to stock?
<renebarbosa> ZIPY, did you already unmounted the drive and forced a fsck?
<atomx> How can I unpack a .deb package ?
<uki> gdebi
<uki> downloade gdebi
<atomx> ... and extract the files ?
<adamu> ar  x name.deb
<atomx> thanks
<uki> no u install deb files
<ZIPY> its unmounted, i cant mount it anymore , i uses normal fsck /dev/sdX
<Stanley00> atomx: use file-roller, but what for?
<uki> apt-get install gdebi
<ZIPY> *used
<atomx> ar worked, thanks :)
<adamu> atomx, np
<john_doe_jr1> I need to download to mono 2.6.7..does anyone know how I would go about doing that?
<ZIPY> renebarbosa: how can i force fsck? you mean with touch /forcefsck?
<zacarias> Stanley00: Yes, I know, but shouldn't be executable by Ubuntu?
<Stanley00> zacarias: no, it cannot execute that file, but window can do that.
<Beldar> lawltoad, I doubt you can do any more damage, upgrading a broken OS is well, not good to start with. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<sbimike> when i boot ubuntu server it goes into this graphical install mode prompting me for language with a popup menu. i want the non graphical interface. how do i get that?
<sbimike> i mean i want to install ubuntu from this live cd using non-graphical moe
<sbimike> mode
<Beldar> sbimike, You have a live full desktop version and you want the server?
<Beldar> cd/usb
<ZIPY> how can i force fsck?
<Beldar> ZIPY, fsck from a live cd
<ZIPY> why do i need a livecd for that?
<Beldar> ZIPY, you have to have the partitoins unmounted
<ZIPY> it is unmounted
<ZIPY> or do u mean all the others too?
<lawltoad> Beldar,  its not too broken
<ZIPY> all other drives
<Beldar> ZIPY, Then you would not need to force it
<haha> i have installed my operating system from harddisk~
<adamu> ZIPY, Is this what you mean? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fsck#fstab_options
<Beldar> lawltoad, hehe, if you say so, still your methods are well problematic if I understand you correctly.
<ZIPY> adamu: i dont know: <renebarbosa> ZIPY, did you already unmounted the drive and forced a fsck?
<Beldar> sbimike, use a net install or a server download.
<haha> help~why my xubuntu system have 2 desktop?xfce and xubuntu?
<Stanley00> haha: what do you mean by 2 desktops?
<haha> i'm sorry..
<haha> thank u, Stanley00
<haha> Stanley00:
<cliff> I think ubuntu broke my machine
<Beldar> cliff, really.
<cliff> :(
<haha> i found xubuntu really waste my system resource
<haha> maybe my machine is too old...only 768 ram
<adamu> haha, maybe try lubuntu
<ZIPY> thats more then enaugh for xubuntu
<cliff> So, I just built a machine: asus z87 pro mobo - intel 4770k - 8GB of ram
<ZIPY> lubuntu is litte more "light" but its not much difference.. except i like xubuntus look more
<haha> but when i use firefox, the usage of CPU high to 100%
<BrianH> Sorry if this may be a little off topic, but is anyone familiar with Snort?  I'm trying to find the alert file on the Security Onion distro (ubuntu-based).
<Stanley00> haha: that's firefox problem, not xubuntu problem :D
<Beldar> !enter | cliff
<ubottu> cliff: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ZIPY> haha: maybe ur firefox has to many addons
<haha> :)
<adamu> haha, maybe you could switch to lynx
<Stanley00> haha: ... and maybe you should block all flash, it take many resources
<Beldar> cliff, Can we get to this in one post without the ":(" and just the facts
<lawltoad> Beldar, I'mma try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ubuntu-desktop
<ZIPY> i remember adblock plus took a lot time to load on my old pc
<cliff> sure
<lawltoad> brb!
<haha> en...i see, there are too many ads.
<adamu> is xubuntu the one that comes with KDE?
<ZIPY> i need help with my hdd :(
<ZIPY> i tried smart selftest
<ZIPY> even that failed :(
<haha> xfce
<bazhang> adamu, xfce4
<adamu> bazhang, okay thanks
<bazhang> kde4 is kubuntu adamu
<ZIPY> xubuntu comes with xfce and lubuntu with lxde
<haha> which is light? xfce or lxde?
<ZIPY> lxde
<haha> o
<ZIPY> but as i said, i dont think its much difference
<ZIPY> and xfce looks better then lxde
<ZIPY> imo
<usr13> ZIPY: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6522878/
<Beldar> BrianH, neither are really supported here especially Security Onion distro
<usr13> ZIPY: Yea, I use xfce too.
<BrianH> Beldar: Yeah, I was shooting in the wind.  Asked on some other channels and IRC seems pretty dead tonight.
<cliff> New build: asus z87 pro mobo - intel 4770k - 8GB of ram - 3 Asus VN248H monitors - Using integrated graphics - Tried to install the Ubuntu 12.04 on a clean hard drive using a thumb drive that installed the OS on this machine; so I know it works. It started to install like normal, asking my location and language, then it gave me an error with the option to proceed, so I did. I believe the error number was 10.   Wish I remember the
<cliff>  number.  Then it went on looking like it was installing but it all of the sudden looked like it was rebooting, and comes back up to a blinking cursor.
<Beldar> BrianH, You might try ##linux if there is no channel for that OS.
<Guest70658> prices descend.
<BrianH> Beldar: Already did.  Thanks though. :)
<Beldar> cliff, Do you think it might have actually installed, the blinking cursor is not uncommon on a reboot?
<haha> haha: a
<cliff> I don't think it installed.
<Stanley00> cliff: did you checksum the iso, and content on thumbdrive?
<cliff> Not recently.
<cliff> I can.
<Beldar> cliff, Might have gotten grub in the mbr though, hence the cursor without the OS there, can you boot the live session again?
<cliff> Nothing is booting.
<cliff> Just a blinking cursor
<cliff> I can't get to the bios. It doesn't give me the option
<Beldar> cliff, It's not uncommon for the live to not boot, is the bios set to see it first?
<kakashiAL> hey guys, is there a way to open tvs files in linux?
<Beldar> Beldar, There is a per-session boot menu outside the bios.
<usr13> cliff: You might need to test the media
<cliff> I removed the thumb drive, it still goes straight to the cursor
<cliff> how do I check the media?
<Stanley00> kakashiAL: can you run "file your_file.tvs" and paste the output here?
<Stanley00> cliff: there's option to check when you boot from thumbdrive.
<cliff> ok. Going to check on this machine.
<kakashiAL> Stanley00: OnlineMeeting-4.12.13-Listen+MP3.tvs: data
<renebarbosa> ZIPY, sorry for the delay . You can force fsck by running fsck -y /dev/sdX
<Beldar> cliff, That is a uefi motheerboard
<renebarbosa> remember that /dev/sdX needs to be unmounted
<renebarbosa> if it's mounted you will probably break all of your files
<Stanley00> kakashiAL: hmm, maybe your file is corrupt, the file command cannot recognize the format.
<kakashiAL> Stanley00: tvs is a teamviewer file
<kakashiAL> Stanley00: I mean it is a recorded season
<Stanley00> kakashiAL: file command see it as data, so maybe that file is corrupt, or the file cannot recognize that format.
<Stanley00> kakashiAL: you can use teamview to view that http://www.ehow.com/how_6940963_play-teamviewer-tvs-file.html
<sunbird> darnit, hwilde isn't here anymore.
<wookienz_> hiya, i have a raid 5 set from another linux based device, NAS, i have mounted it in my computer. cat/proc/mdstat sees it as /dev/sd[abcg] but mounting it i get "cant read superblock" any sugegstions?
<sunbird> if anyone knows bluetooth... i am trying to get back to a working state. it used to work, but doesn't anymore, won't start. after running /etc/init.d/bluetooth start on 13.10 i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6522913/
<ZIPY> usr13: renebarbosa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6522897/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6522899/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6522921/
<ZIPY> fsck gives me an error (3rd link)
<cliff> Hi everyone, I'm back.
<adamu> cliff, welcome back
<cliff> Thanks!
<renebarbosa> ZIPY, hmm
<cliff> I was able to get into the usb drive and run ubuntu from the thumbdrive
<renebarbosa> too many offline uncorrectable sectors and pending sectors
<renebarbosa> looks like that hdd is really bad
<cliff> Also, I was able to get into the bios in the newly built machine.
<Stanley00> !enter | cliff
<ubottu> cliff: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ZIPY> renebarbosa: i still can see my data with testdisk
<cliff> Sorry! I'm wondering if I have the wrong build. Does it matter weather or not I have 64 bit architecture?  I thought they should still install either way, just run slower.
<ZIPY> i could try to recover.. but i dont have so much space -.-
<Stanley00> cliff: did you run checksum on the media? and what's the result?
<cliff> I did not because I did not know how.
<cliff> Can you give me some guidance?
<articsun> hm
<articsun> cliff:  sure
<articsun> it depends on the ram
<articsun> do you have 4+ gb?
<articsun> then go with 64
<cliff> I have 8gb of ram.
<cliff> Does that mean I will need to create another thumbdrive image?
<articsun> ok
<articsun> no cliffl
<articsun> use 64 bit
<articsun> :)
<Stanley00> cliff: press enter when you first see a purple screen when bootting,
<FloodBot1> articsun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bow_vernon> hi people, is there a channel for codeblocks user?
<renebarbosa> ZIPY, in this case i would suggest to backup your files on another drive. That hdd is really not good and can fail soon
<Stanley00> !alis | bow_vernon
<ubottu> bow_vernon: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cliff> articsun: thanks!  Stanley00, I'm going to try again.
<sbimike> grr i downloaded ubuntu 12.04.3 alternate cd hoping for text based installer but its showing graphical :O
<somsip> !minimal | sbimike
<ubottu> sbimike: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ZIPY> renebarbosa: its a 1tb hdd, i dont have so much space left on any device :(
<adamu> sbimike, is this the graphical installer you speak of? http://www.xiiilegio.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Ubuntu-Server-Installer-7-1024x575.jpg
<ZIPY> need 1tb ubuntuone -.-
<sbimike> somsip thx but i want to use this for mass server installation. i need text installer and minimal packages on disk :/
<adamu> sbimike, maybe this? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<adamu> sbimike, maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/automatic-install.html might be better
<somsip> sbimike: looks like you'll be customizing then.Not sure if they can do that though. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<somsip> sbimike: this could be helpful, though you probably have enough links now :) http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<renebarbosa> ZIPY, yeah, that's a problem. :P
<sbimike> adamu: no its this one http://screencast.com/t/k2bRFbqSzOe8
<adamu> sbimike, I do believe that is the text based install :/
<ZIPY> hmm maybe at the university they have so much space left for me
<sbimike> it breaks in xen hypervisor. citrix says "The main installation CD uses graphical mode, which won’t install as well in HVM mode due to the use of esoteric 16-bit mode instructions for the graphics operations. The 16-bit emulation mechanisms vary between processors (with better support on AMD chips, and a software instruction emulator required on Intel VT chips). However, the Ubuntu alternate CD uses a text-based installer which wor
<odium> what do I label partitions in a fake raid?
<odium> raid auto detect?
<adamu> sbimike, you might be able to look into automatic installation
<sbimike> adamu: the text-based installer i want looks like this http://screencast.com/t/borTQE9k
<bazhang> !alternate | sbimike
<ubottu> sbimike: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<adamu> sbimike, oh
<bazhang> sbimike, so use the minimal instead
<sbimike> bazhang just tried it but it doesn't boot
<bazhang> sbimike, then md5 it, and re"burn"
<cliff> I'm back. I ran the file consistency check and found 1 file with errors. What do?
<adamu> cliff, welcome back
<cliff> THanks!
<sbimike> oh nvm it does boot my bad
<adamu> sbimike, lol..
<sbimike> but i want it to install the packages off the disc
<bazhang> then get the server sbimike
<adamu> sbimike, if its mass install you could setup a local ftp mirror?
<sbimike> yes i want mass install
<sbimike> looks like the micro hangs up on a graphical screen too
<sbimike> http://screencast.com/t/mE1pG4V9H
<sbimike> sorry the "mini". it looks like its generic. not server or desktop.
<paco> Hello guys, I know that wine icons are in ~/.local/share/icons, and if I remove that folder, they disappear from thunar. So the question is: where are the configuration mime files that point to ~/.local/share/icons, if they aren't in ~/.local/share/mime and ~/.local/share/applications (I removed the file in those folders) ????
<sbimike> trying ubuntu mini remix
<adamu> goodbye
<mauian> hi
<mauian> i need some help
<mauian> is there a way to download a vid from http://www.lindenstrasse.de/Multimedia/Videos/player.jsp?folge=1448&q=L
<mauian> ?
<mauian> its flash
<FloodBot1> mauian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mauian> sorry
<mauian> the normal firefox add ons dont work for downloading this flash
<sbimike> is there some boot flag i can pass to the installer to make it go into the text based one i want (the one with no colors)
<Xmetalfanx> well (I am a ff fan and always found Chromium slow) ... disabled what equals the "DNS Pretching" option and now its just as fast as other browsers
<defcon511> hi
<defcon511> got a problem over here, someones on?
<defcon511> is there any way to group the application icons in the taskbar?
<defcon511> Firefox -> -> -> Folder -> -> ->
<defcon511> cause when ive got many applications open there is a bit of chaos in the taskbar, im on the latest xubuntu release
<bow_vernon> hi all, I have been wondering, when you install a program, where does the program's data files go? I know I can find the binary at /usr/bin, but the accompanying data files aren't there!
<Random832> bow_vernon: what kind of data files
<Random832> bow_vernon: often /usr/share
<Random832> bow_vernon: or your home directory for user-specific data
<bow_vernon> like the data that comes with the program, settings, etc
<adminsitrator_> hi
<Random832> like settings
<adminsitrator_> is there any way to group the application icons in the taskbar (xubuntu latest release)
<adminsitrator_> ?
<Random832> bow_vernon: you can do dpkg -L [package name] to get a list of all files that install with a program
<Mongo44> Anyone familiar with this command:  echo 30 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<adminsitrator_> also cant change my display brightness, its always at max
<bow_vernon> it's in /usr/share wow!
<Random832> Mongo44: no, why
<Beldar> adminsitrator_, being on the channel with 2 nicks is not appreciated
<Random832> bow_vernon: your user specific settings will be created in the home dir when you run the program
<jay-o> hi all, apt-get issue occurred.please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6523020/
<Mongo44> It seems to work only for a couple minutes then the screen brightens.
<Beldar> adminsitrator_, sign one off
<adminsitrator_> want to group programs in the taskbar, any solution?
<bow_vernon> well then, suppose I make a game.  and it comes with 3d models, sounds, etc. I program the game to read resources from ./ folder. how can it read it if the resources are put in a separate place?
<Beldar> !ops | adminsitrator_ defcon511 same user
<ubottu> adminsitrator_ defcon511 same user: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bow_vernon> from the programmer's perspective, it's quite annoying
<cliff> After running the file consistency check, I found that 1 file had errors in it. Would that be a cause for the installation failing?
<Beldar> cliff, On?
<Beldar> cliff, The ISO yes
<Beldar> possibly anyway
<cliff> Yes, the iso that I was using to install the OS on a newly built PC
<Beldar> Beldar, good possibility, that matherboard is also uefi.
<cliff> I'm downloading the 13.10 at the moment and am going to get try to reinstall. It's weird though I don't understand why it doesn't give me the option to boot from the live disk on the machine.
<cliff> Is uefi a problem with ubuntu?
<fmontano> hello
<Beldar> cliff, Might need to use the per-session boot menu, grub gets put in the mbr and if the OS is broken you can get what you have, you can't get to the bios it is probably reading the HD first.
<cliff> Sorry, I guess you missed it. I updated that I am now able to get to the BIOS
<Beldar> cliff, I would look around on the uefi issue, in general we see windows with uefi and gpt partitions, I'm not sure on a custom build.
<Beldar> cliff, try to use nicks though when talking to another you can tab complete them.
<cliff> ok.
<xmetal> (sorry if someone did this already)
<cliff> Beldar, got it
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xmetal> there we go
<xmetal> i forgot the letters :P silly me
<Beldar> cliff, We do still see a need for the per-seesion boot menu outside the bios even if the bios is set to boot the install media first.
<Beldar> at times
<Eli-5dce> Artic
<Eli-5dce> !hi
<Eli-5dce> XD dored
<Eli-5dce> Bored
<Beldar> cliff, check that uefi bot info, it should have been directed at you.
<Eli-5dce> !Freenode kaome s
<ubottu> Eli-5dce: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eli-5dce> whoops
<Mississauga> which app best for logging onto freenode? not web browser
<Stanley00> !best | Mississauga
<ubottu> Mississauga: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jouffluMini> can
<xmetal> i am a fan of hexchat (windows) or xchat in linux
<Stanley00> Mississauga: you can use xchat, or pidgin, iirc, or anything else
<xmetal> (hexchat is just an xchat "clone" btw)
<jouffluMini> cannot get twitch.tv working on mozilla firefox eventhough I have Flash installed....any guesses ??
<Mississauga> ok
<xmetal> pidgin works .. .though i dont use it for irc, it does connect to irc fine
<xmetal> i am fan of that program (pidgin)
<Beldar> jouffluMini, you install the flash plugin or the restricted-extras?
<Beldar> works here
<hikenboot> hello I have a text file with a 40,000 words in the format "someword",<space><space><space><space,"nextword"...   I am trying to copy it into a C language .c extention file in a certain place. Problem is I cant seem to get gedit to highlight and copy the 40,000 words. It wont load the whole file. Is there another linux gui text editor I can use for this?
<jay-o> I tried manual installation, but it failed(please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6523079/ )
<Flannel> hikenboot: You realise that once you do that, you won't be able to open the .c file (in a text editor) to make any additional edits.
<Beldar> jay-o, what does this command show. lsb_release -a
<Stanley00> hikenboot: why do you need to include that file, why don't read the textfile after compile and run?
<ElectricPrism> WTB a graphics card, is AMD still trash?
<ElectricPrism> what will work better in ubuntu
<jay-o> Thank you, Beldar. please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6523020/
<sbimike> what type of install is this? text-based, black&white?  http://screencast.com/t/borTQE9k
<sbimike> how can i get it to happen every time?
<Beldar> jay-o, This a server?
<hikenboot> I am trying to insert a larger table of words into a .c file, and I am not a c coder. Its just one little piece I need to change
<jay-o> Beldar: this is a desctop.
<Beldar> jay-o, running in root?
<Flannel> hikenboot: Split the file up to [before table] and [after table] then just cat the three files together into another file, you can use `less` to view and verify it once its done.
<Steve_ballmer> time to get to work
<Princess> hi
<hikenboot> ah right thanks Flannel
<somsip> hikenboot: gvim will highlight in a block and export that block to another file
<Princess> i am new to ubuntu and i need some help, can anyone help me?
<somsip> !details | Princess
<ubottu> Princess: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jay-o> Beldar: I did do "make command" as root.
<Steve_ballmer> install microsoft software. It's shared source!
<Beldar> jay-o, rooted terminal?
<hikenboot> thanks simsip I will look into it
<articsun> heh
<articsun> steve bazhang
<articsun> erm
<articsun> Steve_ballmer:
<FloodBot1> articsun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<articsun> :P
<Steve_ballmer> i am steve!
<articsun> eh
<jay-o> Beldar, no i used remote terminal.
 * xmetal sighs at MS fans coming to Linux channels and saying linux "stinks" and Linux "fans" going to MS channels and saying "windows stinks"  (seems like a waste of time to me)
<MarGul> This might be a php question but Im trying it. I have all my functions gettings the host name and the password from a settings.php and use it as global variables (mysql_connect($host, $user, $pass)) . But obv if someone gets hold of my settings.php im screwed. Can I implement this better? Maybe encrypt it or there is a better way to do this?
<shia_Le_Buntu> having trouble with jockey-gtk, it is incredibly slow.  What are alternative ways to installing drivers?
<somsip> MarGul: it's a PHP question. And you need to protect your server well to avoid this, and have your site setup correctly
<Crell> Hi all. I recently upgraded my laptop to 13.10 and I'm now having an issue with Apache vhost files.  They're still in place, and still in the sites-enabled folder, but a2ensite and a2dissite tell me they don't exist.
<somsip> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-2ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 84 kB, installed size 454 kB
<shia_Le_Buntu> also having problems as of late with unity overall, the alt-tab-switcher is very slow on startup and the launcher button is also very slow
<somsip> Crell: ISTR 2.4 has a different approach to 2.2 for vhosts
<Crell> ... Oh.
<Crell> The upgrade process made no mention of that.
<Crell> Are there migration docs?
<somsip> Crell: I could be wrong, but maybe worth looking into
<somsip> Crell: almost certainly on the apache main site
<Crell> #httpd sent me here, as a2ensite, sites-enabled, etc. are Debian/Ubuntu things specifically.
<somsip> Crell: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/upgrading.html
<Crell> Thanks.
<somsip> Crell: and more specifically http://lyemium.com/content/virtual-host-issues-when-upgrading-apache-22-24
<jay-o> Beldar, does remote terminal sound wrong?
<Crell> Ahso!
<Steve_ballmer> DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS
<hikenboot> Flannel, your a genius, I  think that worked
<Beldar> jay-o, Wha you showed was unusual, just curious what was going in, I would give more details to the channel is all
<Crell> somsip: Bingo!  That was it, thanks!
<somsip> Crell: np
<john234> hello
<sam113101> how do I open an application with gnome-terminal? I can't find the manual for it
<Stanley00> sam113101: just type the app's name
<Stanley00> sam113101: but why do you need that?
<Sian> guys, I accidently deleted a lot of files from my sd card and need a way to recover, doing some google found out about photorec, but as the name implies it only works with photo and I need to recover some documents and videos
<Steve_ballmer> DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERSDEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERSDEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERSDEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERSDEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERSDEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERSDEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERSDEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERSDEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS
<Beldar> Sian, photorec is in testdisk
<sam113101> "gnome-terminal nano" doesn't open gnome-terminal with nano inside it
<xmetal> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<sam113101> because I want to bind it to a shortcut
<Sian> Beldar, I know, I don't want to use photorec, I need an alternative that recovers more than photos
<Stanley00> sam113101: ah, now I know, you can try "gnome-terminal -c nano"
<somsip> sam113101: you possibly need to pass as a named parameter. In my shell it is 'urxvt -e nano' but YMMV for gnome-terminal
<xmetal> hmm i have no clue if that would work on a sd card (I never had to try it)
<sam113101> unknown option -c
<Beldar> Sian, That is test disks general use partitions, files...etc
<Stanley00> sam113101: wait a min, long time no use gnome-terminal :(
<sam113101> it doesn't seem to have a manual, "man gnome-terminal" doesn't work
<shia_Le_Buntu> having issue at startup with broadcom wireless driver
<Stanley00> sam113101: gnome-terminal -e nano
<Stanley00> sam113101: you should try gnome-terminal --help first :D
<sam113101> Stanley00: thanks <3
<Beldar> shia_Le_Buntu, Have you seen the broadcom wiki?
<shia_Le_Buntu> shows a message everytime, then blinks out.  everything works fine once i'm in, but sometimes it crashes
<shia_Le_Buntu> Beldar, i've tried a couple of things i found on google, there is so little documentation
<Beldar> !broadcom | shia_Le_Buntu might help
<ubottu> shia_Le_Buntu might help: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<shia_Le_Buntu> Beldar, thanks
<Princess> is anyone available to help me
<Stanley00> !ask | Princess
<ubottu> Princess: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Princess> i want to download and install an irc progrom on ubuntu. preferably one with an interface
<Stanley00> Princess: you can install xchat from ubuntu software center
<articsun> Princess:  XChat
<wgerste> hi! how do i remove the ubuntu one icon from showing up in the top menu bar after every restart?
<Princess> thank you, it is installing now
<Beldar> wgerste, you can remove ubuntu one I believe from the OS.
<wgerste> Beldar, how do i do that?
<Beldar> wgerste, look for it in the software center and remove it.
<wgerste> Beldar, i removed it but there's still a cloud icon in the top bar where the clock is
<Beldar> wgerste, If ou just removed it logout then back in maybe or reboot.
<Beldar> you*
<wgerste> Beldar, brb
<kaleki> whois gaughan
<kaleki> Whoops, my bad
<wgerste> Beldar, logged out and in but the icon is still there
<Beldar> wgerste, It has dependencies so not really sure beyond this.
<wgerste> Beldar, ok thx anyway
<Princess> on xchat how do i add a server, for example this one
<Princess> do i just click add next to networks?
<tvin> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250, does this work good with ubuntu?
<jouffluMini> installled restricted sources with flash but twitch still wont work
<xangua> jouffluMini: did you restart your browser?
<Shadow73> hey everyone?
<lei> hi
<kaleki> Shadow73 Howdy
<Shadow73> anyone know where i can get some deepweb info?
<Beldar> Shadow73, not a ubuntu issue.
<kaleki> Jordan_U So, Amazon instant video works with Chromium?
<sdouble> hey guys, is there a way to automatically switch to the home directory when using su <user>?
<kaleki> whois Shadow73
<Beldar> sdouble, why are you using su user
<sbn1986> hai their
<sbn1986> anybody here to help on ubuntu ?
<sdouble> when I ssh in as root, I want to switch to a different user instead of logging out and logging back in as that user
<sdouble> so I end up su <user> then cd ~
<sbn1986> hello
<sbn1986> anybody here ?
<Beldar> sbn1986, Help is when you post the issue to the channel.
<sbn1986> ok.. sorry about tha
<Beldar> sdouble, Not sure that is the best way I would check if that is correct with ubuntu's framework.
<sbn1986> I am a newbie in ubuntu ..I downloaded ubintu.. extracted the iso image to hard and tried to install by clicking on wubi. its again asking for downloading about 900mbs...
<sbn1986> what is the problem ?
<Beldar> sbn1986, wubi does not install from the iso, and is not recommended in general.
<wheatthin> wubi comes with it's own installation medium prewritten to fetch
<sbn1986> ok..
<Stanley00> sbn1986: that wubi need an iso file, not extracted files, so you need copy iso to the wubi's dir
<sbn1986> ok.. let me try
<Beldar> sbn1986, there is virtually no support for wubi just be aware of that.
<sbn1986> But its in the iso image... is their any alternative ways ?
<Beldar> you mess up and you will be by yourself
<sdouble> Beldar: it's not a huge deal, just a minor annoyance.  I'd log in as root to edit some nginx configs then sicne I'm logged in, I want to do some stuff as a user account.  just an extra step to cd ~ after switching, figured there'd be a way to automatically switch to that user's home dir
<sbn1986> Beldar. what is the safest way of installing ? burn that iso image and boot from DVD ?
<Beldar> sdouble, I believe ubuntu is structured in a manner that using su can break it in some circumstances is all, not sure otherwise as far as your goals.
<tvin> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250, does this work good with ubuntu? Can anyone point me to a good place to ask if no one knows?
<Beldar> su, sudo and root have different privloages
<JouffluMini> twitch.tv works now but its choppy :(
<lotuspsychje> tvin: thats a tv card?
<JouffluMini> i had to restart the computer ...ewww felt like windows 98
<lotuspsychje> !tv | tvin
<ubottu> tvin: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<Sian> guys, I'm scared. I was managing my sd card's files through mtp whn I changed the filename of one of its folders, some minutes after I tried to access it but it wouldn't let me, so I tried to look for it in my phone(that's where the micro sd card is)and the folder isn't there
<sbn1986> Beldar. what is the safest way of installing ? burn that iso image and boot from DVD ?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | sbn1986
<ubottu> sbn1986: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kaleki> Sian Did you unmount the card before physically removing it?
<Sian> I installed testdisk with the official repo, ran it to  see the deleted files and the folder wasn't there. The foler simply disappeared from existance, what can I do?
<sbn1986> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Sian: try ctrl h for hidden trash folders maybe?
<Sian> kaleki, there was no need to unmount  to see it in my phone, it is visible by both divices at the same time
<lotuspsychje> Sian: sudo photorec from terminal, and scan your sd card completly
<lotuspsychje> Sian: if data was accidentaly removed, photorec is your best bet to recover
<Beldar> sbn1986, a dvd or usb and booted yes for installing in a unallocated area, being aware of types of partitions and limitations on how many on a single HD.
<KickStarRabbit> so i sent a request to the ubunto irc council
<tvin> !UbuntuTV
<ubottu> Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<KickStarRabbit> to get affiliated with ubunto on my cloak
<Sian> lotuspsychje, already used testdisk, photorec is a tool from testdisk that works only with photos
<lotuspsychje> Sian: untrue, photorec recovers many filetypes...
<KickStarRabbit> is this the wrong strategy
<Beldar> !ot | KickStarRabbit
<ubottu> KickStarRabbit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !cloak | KickStarRabbit
<ubottu> KickStarRabbit: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Beldar> they have a cloak
<KickStarRabbit> i have a registered nick with a cloak already
<ctmjr> tvin: yes your tv card is supported you need to install the firmware for it http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-2250
<KickStarRabbit> ok cool thx
<Beldar> KickStarRabbit, this is support not ubuntu politics.
<xmetal> try #help i think it is
<Sian> lotuspsychje, that's not the point, photorec is part of testdisk, and testdisk didn't find the folder
<kaleki> Not exactly Ubuntu, but does anyone have a preferred Python IDE>
<kaleki> ?
<lotuspsychje> Sian: testdisk a package to 'test' your disk, not recover
<xmetal> ubuntu clock or freenode clock?
<tvin> ctmjr: The card is supported and all it's functions too? Including the remote, recording, etc?
<xmetal> er
<xmetal> cloak
<xmetal> lol woops
<kaleki> I'm trying Eclipse + PyDev and finding it a big cumbersome
<Sian> lotuspsychje, testdisk can, in fact, recover files http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk:_undelete_file_for_FAT
<lotuspsychje> Sian: i sugest you scan the whole sd with photorec..if it doesnt find with photorec your data is gone mate
<symptom> <<<**||||**>>> FIXUBUNTU.C0M <<<**||||**>>>
<xmetal> there may be a sd recovery tool for a different Company's OS though if i mention that company in here, i may get run out of the channel
<xmetal> :P
<sdouble> kaleki: have you used eclipse before?
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: i recovered many data with photorec, best tool out there
<symptom> WAIT UBUNTU ISNT EVEN PRISM-FREE?
<lotuspsychje> !caps | symptom
<ubottu> symptom: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KickStarRabbit> hmm #ubuntu-irc is quit
<lotuspsychje> symptom: this is an ubuntu support channel mate, dont advertise here
<kaleki> sdouble Yes sir! I'm on it with PyDev now. I'm just wondering if other people have another preference with similar features
<symptom> lotuspsychj: THIS IS A LINUX DISTRO, DONT ADVERTISE THERE
<lotuspsychje> !ops | symptom
<ubottu> symptom: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<sdouble> I use eclipse for everything and thought PyDev was pretty nice.  I usually just end up using sublime, but I liked PyDev
<symptom> i mean even in windows there isnt this commercial bloat shit
<mi2deep> What group should I go to to ask about multi-monitor Wallpaper using Gnome3 (Unity's not my thing)?
<kaleki> sdouble I think it's pretty great, and admittedly I'm still getting used to it. Why did you start using Sublime?
<sdouble> i guess you could try geany, I've never used it myself though
<symptom> if canoical needs this advertise this much, ubuntu should be delivered with primeair, for free.
<tvin> ctmjr: The card is supported and all it's functions too? Including the remote, recording, etc?
<somsip> kaleki: pycharm is highly recommended and works for me when I need to Python
<kaleki> somsip Thanks! I'll give that a shot
<symptom> <<<**||||**>>> WANT UBUNTU WITHOUT FUCKING TRACKING? FIXUBUNTU.C0M <<<**||||**>>>
<threex5> Someone please help! After a recent update, including a kernel upgrade, I can't boot past the purple screen. Even old kernels don't work. Even adding nomodeset still gets me stuck on the purple screen. What should I do? I'm running 12.04.3 on an MSI Slidebook.
<lotuspsychje> !ops | symptom
<ubottu> symptom: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ctmjr> tvin: read the link i gave you, recording depends on what application you use, and the remote you can use lirc
<symptom> !ops lotuspsychj
<symptom> <<<**||||**>>> WANT UBUNTU WITHOUT FUCKING TRACKING? FIXUBUNTU.C0M <<<**||||**>>>
<xmetal> hmm ops must be power-napping atm
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<xmetal> thank you, Flannel
<mi2deep> When I dock my laptop, I have two 1200x1600 monitors connected and would like to have different wallpapers cycled on both monitors...  I've tried Variety and Wallch... but both have their idiosyncrasies and both don't allow me to have different images on different monitors... what is your suggestion Ubuntu community?
<tvin> ctmjr: You mean http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-2250? I don't see anything on that page about what has been made to work and what hasn't yet.  What is lirc?
<tvin> BTW, I am just interested in buying that card, but I am open to buying something else instead, if someone knows of a better, more linux friendly card
<tvin> I don't find many options with this kind of product though
<xangua> mi2deep: I remember compiz had a plugin for that, don't know if still have it
<mi2deep> I use Gnome3 instead of Unity though... because, with extensions, it works better than Unity
<mi2deep> Should I try Compiz with Gnome3?
<kaleki> mi2deep Have to back you on that. I've really come to appreciate Gnome3
<lotuspsychje> xangua: maybe in compiz-plugins-extra ?
<mi2deep> Hm
<edenist> definitely with you mi2deep.....
<edenist> once I got used to the workflow of gnome3, I can't go back
<mi2deep> With extensions, Gnome3 works for me
<edenist> as for wallpapers on multiple monitors
<mi2deep> I just cant find a really good way to manage wallpaper
<edenist> it's a bit hacky, but you could always combine two wallpapers together into one image
<mi2deep> Maybe I need to "rool my own?"
<edenist> and wrap the single image over two screens
<mi2deep> Ya that's too hackish
<edenist> ;-)
<mi2deep> And... I'd have to find a good way to make Gnome3 use a single image across dual monitors... I think it is possible...
<mi2deep> But...
<edenist> what if you wrote a python script [maybe bash], to randomly select two images from a folder, combine them into one image, then apply then refresh the wallpaper
<threex5> no one can help me with my purple screen?
<mi2deep> You'd think someone other than me has thought of this...
<mi2deep> Ya
<mi2deep> But what about the people with four screens
<mi2deep> ?
<mi2deep> Those poor people...
<mi2deep> anyway
<mi2deep> Thought I'd ask
<edenist> threex5..... how far into boot do you get?
<mi2deep> ANybody know where I could look for documentation on rolling my own?
<mi2deep> (I already looked at bash/cron scripts on stackexchange)
<edenist> threex5: when booting up, are you able to hold shift to go into grub?
<tvin> ctmjr: You mean http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-2250? I don't see anything on that page about what has been made to work and what hasn't yet. What is lirc?
<threex5> edenist, I get to grub, then make my selection, and then it's on to the purple screen and that's it
<edenist> are you able to select a different kernel? one of the older ones?
<edenist> or is there only one choice?
<threex5> edenist, there are other choices but they all go to the purple screen
<threex5> although, when you said to hold down shift, I booted, held shift the whole time, it skipped grub entirely and now I have my login screen again
<threex5> so now I am able to boot.
<edenist> hmmm.... ok.... ha
<threex5> odd
<edenist> well, perhaps take the chance to look at your log files now to see if you can see any errors thrown up
<edenist> in case it happens again
<threex5> yeah ok
<threex5> where should I start? what log files, edenist?
<edenist> logs are stored in /var/log/
<edenist> the ones to look in are /var/log/boot.log
<edenist> also /var/log/dmesg.log
<ctmjr> tvin: you said you do not own the card yet how can i help you set it up? and i would by one from this list http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Digital_Tuner_Cards  and lirc is used to control your remote  http://www.lirc.org/
<threex5> I have dmesg but not dmesg.log, edenist
<edenist> sorry, just dmesg
<edenist> also /var/log/syslog can be handy too. But generally boot errors will present themselves in the first two I listed
<gotjuice> hey guys, i've encountered a bizarre trouble which totally freezes the system, i made an attempt to trace it at least to make a guess looking at dmesg, kern.log and syslog, but nothing seemed strange, so knowing how to reproduce it i just `tail -f`ed those log files
<gotjuice> and there is nothing strange so far
<gotjuice> any assist or a hint would be appreciated
<tvin> ctmjr: I don't need help setting it up, I need help deciding if I should buy it, if all its features won't work under ubuntu I might not want to.
<gotjuice> only hard reset helps*
<tvin> ctmjr: So all its features should work under regular ubuntu if set up right?
<edenist> gotjuice: is there any system behaviour you can see which triggers the crash? or is it "Random"?
<threex5> well, edenist, nothing jumps out at me as an error
<threex5> I don't really know what I'm looking at but I don't see any lines that look like errors in those logs
<gotjuice> edenist, not quite random, but it happens when i watch a movie via nautilus from smb:// share on mate from their repo on 13.04 with intel integrated graphics
<gotjuice> edenist, vlc, smplayer
<threex5> oh, you know what is different, edenist? now my wireless is disables
<threex5> disabled
<threex5> nevermind edenist. I don't think this was related
<tvin> ctmjr: This site http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Digital_Tuner_Cards lists that card as "No" Under IR, and IR  is the remote fuction, right? So is it saying the remote function won't work under ubuntu?
<Guest61515> Why is ubuntu so slow on a virtual machine?
<tvin> ctmjr: And I don't want to run it under mythtv, but plain ubuntu
<edenist> three5x: no worries ;-) well, if you can't find anything, any the system boots now. thats good. Keep those locations in mind though, if you ever have an issue. Hold shift, go to advanced and boot to recovery mode, then look in those files
<edenist> gotjuice: check your Xorg.0.log file
<edenist> sounds like it could be X crashing
<wad> I just got my new laptop, yay! Now to install Ubuntu on it, as usual. But I have a question: I want to do a dual-boot with Windows 8, and this laptop has 2 drives, C is a 1TB, and D is a 25GB SSD. How will this work?
<ctmjr> tvin: ok
<gotjuice> edenist, may it happen that it doesn't have enough time to write the even log before the crash, is it possible at all?
<edenist> wad: I assume you have windows installed on the 256GB ssd?
<gotjuice> event*
<wad> 25GB, not 256.
<wad> I'm not sure how it's set up right now. Just took it out of the box, booted it to Win8.
<wad> (Wow, win8 is a pig.)
<Beldar> wad, make the recovery cd/usb for W8, then image/clone it before you install ubuntu
<edenist> wad: if win is on that 25GB [thats small!] drive, there probably wont be enough space to have ubuntu too. you can install ubuntu on the other drive, but put the grub bootloader on the drive windows is on, so it will prompt you at bootup which OS to boot
<Guest61515> ubuntu is the preferred OS for proud gay men
<edenist> gotjuice: yes, that is very possible. especially if it's a hardware fault
<threex5>  yeah wad, I think you need 16 to 20 gb just to run windows 8
<wad> Okay, thanks for the advice. I think the 25GB SSD is used for caching somehow.
<wad> I'll have to read up on this.
<threex5> although there's a program called winreducer that's supposed to help slim that down
<edenist> it very much sounds like a cache drive
<threex5> it didn't work for me, though. I tried to created a slimmed-down windows 8 boot disk yesterday and it didn't work
<gotjuice> edenist, on a booted system the tails from those logs during the crash hour =) http://pastebin.com/C5mxuGwz and no, it's double-boot system, windows 7 doesn't have such issue currently and i didn't experience it last year, it's something in here
<edenist> thanks, i'll take a look.
<gotjuice> nothing looks strange, totally
<edenist> heh... .pastebins overloaded....
<gotjuice> also, no EE messages on xorg logs
<gotjuice> that's somewhat really bizarre
<tvin> ctmjr: "ok" what?
<gotjuice> for the first time ever i can't see any real reason for system freeze which doesn't react to r-e-i-s-u-b on the same hardware piece that works totally fine :<
<gotjuice> my next step is askubuntu, right?
<ctmjr> tvin: what are you planning on using to watch and record tv with  look on their website and see what cards are supported
<edenist> gotjuice, yeah couldn't see anything which would indicate the cause
<gotjuice> edenist, thank you anyway!
<ResQue> Is it possible to have grub-efi and grub bc bios on the same system. after install grub-efi version, i get the error "source_dir does not exist" when ever i run "grub-install --target=1386-pc" what am i doing wrong?
<edenist> gotjuice, did you check your Xorg.0.log ?
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04.3  3.2.0-57-generic-pae #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:57:43 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux   CRASH.  FREEZE....reboot.... FREEZE....reboot... FREEZE....reboot.... FREEZE
<apb1963> Happening about every 45 minutes to an hour maybe.
<Beldar> !uefi | ResQue lots of info here.
<ubottu> ResQue lots of info here.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tvin> ctmjr: I am not sure I understand your question. I plan to record TV with my hard drive, and my monitor, and perhaps a long hdmi cable running from my video card to my TV or something.  And by "their website" you mean http://www.linuxtv.org? Even if a card is supported, that doesn't mean all it's features are
<gotjuice> edenist, yep, nothing strange so far, current theory is that there is something with oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms
<mi2deep> Anyone have a tip where I could look about creating my own tool to do automated wallpaper switching (either scriptable or otherwise) for multi-monitor?
<ResQue> Beldar: i have read this article, but this does not help answer my question
<edenist> gotjuice, I would put money on it being audio or video driver related
<tvin> ctmjr: I meant to say, and watch with my monitor and perhaps a HDMI cable running to my TV
<Beldar> ResQue, and I'm not sure you will get a definitive answer here to be honest.
<gotjuice> edenist, seems like so, thanks for pointing that out
<edenist> gotjuice, is your laptop one with hybrid graphics?
<ResQue> Beldar: what makes you think that? isnt this just a simple matter of package managment?
<gotjuice> edenist, yeah, but it runs integrated intel one
<edenist> gotjuice, oh ok, so you have it set to only use one? I've had issues with systems when it switches from one to the other
<gotjuice> edenist, yeah i never play with unsupported hardware features, sorta habit
<Beldar> ResQue, If it was you would have it figured out, uefi is different for every manufacturer, and not a a linux product, which has only been able to provide shims to use it.
<gotjuice> besides i have the graphics for windows and 3d modeling software only, let it stay there until optimus will get the very proper support in next century
<Beldar> ResQue, In other words not hardly anyone knows it definitively.
<ResQue> Beldar: i think you may have misunderstood my question, i am refering to the packages in the repos grub-efi and grub2 not the spec or implimention
<Beldar> ResQue, Think what you like.
<gotjuice> ResQue, does package manager allows you to install both on the same instance at the same time?
<liam> hi, i purchased and want to install 13.10 on asus f102b netbook, it keeps failing insallation- any help!
<gotjuice> liam, fails how?
<ResQue> gotjuice: yes is it possible? it seems when i install grub i get either grub-efi or the pc grub version i want both
<gotjuice> ResQue, if package manager doesn't allow to install both at the same time the very first conclusion is that they are in conflict according to some reason, which leads to some sort of conclusion
<ResQue> gotjuice: i was hoping by passing the target=i386-pc or target=x86_64.eft it would know what i wanted to do
<Beldar> I rest my case lol
<gotjuice> ResQue, honestly i never touch things similar to UEFI, i categorize them subjectively as evil and worthless
<gotjuice> so can't help with that
<ResQue> gotjuice: lolz uefi is getting better, not sure it its worth the hastle yet
<tvin> ctmjr: I am not sure I understand your question. I plan to record TV with my hard drive, and my monitor, and perhaps a long hdmi cable running from my video card to my TV or something. And by "their website" you mean http://www.linuxtv.org? Even if a card is supported, that doesn't mean all it's features are
<ctmjr> tvin: let me explain you have a computer, you put a tuner card in it. then you have to do a scan to find the channels you can watch. then you have to have some way to play those channels. then you need a way to change the channels and record them. tv tuners are not plug and play
<ResQue> gotjuice: it seems the apt-get install grub2 will install different things depending on the current computer arch type how can i find out whats going on under the hood
<liam> well, sorry for delay, it does not seem to load after installation-and warning for low graphics environment appear-keyboard just does not work at that time
<ResQue> Beldar: thanks for the time
<Coryn|drunkAgain> so do the ATI driver (open source one) just load itself when I boot up? or do I have to install it or something? How to I check what driver I am using?
<gotjuice> ResQue, it should be like that, i would suggest to get better understanding of what is going on in initrd and read about the whole sequence of boot in context of how grub2 does in it's docs
<liam> gotjuice, I think that last post was for you regardinf asus f102b
<tvin> ctmjr What are these "somethings" that I need to do all this, software?
<gotjuice> liam, oh, is it the usual ubuntu desktop image you installed it from? it's shipped with desktop environment which requires 3d support, but i might be wrong
<floatingpoint> how can I set my password to nothing
<ctmjr> tvin: yes
<liam> okay, it was from ubuntu site, sorry for my poor knowledge, what kind of 3rd party
<gotjuice> floatingpoint, maybe it would be a good idea to share the main goal you're trying to achieve
<linuxjones> so i have a laptop with an external monitor connected, i have it set to only use the external monitor, and in the power options i have it set to "do nothing" when i close the lid, but when i do close it, it shuts off the monitor and sound and everything, is there a work around for this?
<tvin> ctmjr: Free software?
<gotjuice> liam, well, linux launches all that graphic stuff separately, like an unnecessary app if such parallel is appropriate, so some of such desktop environments require graphics card support with 3d features, my best guess is that you need to get working driver for your ati card, i'm not familiar with amd graphics, but there are howtos
<liam> okay, will ask again later, thanks for trying
<ctmjr> tvin: yes you should start to google now this is getting of topic for the channel
<ResQue> gotjuice: ok i think i figured this out. i instaled grub2 on both a bois-pc and efi-pc and did "dpkg get-selections | grub grep" and it seems there are only two files that are different grub-pc-bin and grub-efi-amd64-bin i think i can guess the rest from here thanks for the help
<ResQue> Beldar: ^^^
<ctmjr> *of/off
<gotjuice> ResQue, np, i don't even feel helpful lol
<ResQue> gotjuice: wiki rubber duck debugging
<ResQue> gotjuice: sometimes just talking it through gets the problem solved
<gotjuice> i'm glad it is the case
<WilburForce> x
<apb1963> My system keeps freezing ever since last night.  It locks up about every 45 minutes and I have to reboot.
<apb1963> 12.04.3 LTS
<liam> hi I ried installing ubuntu 13.10 on a asus laptop f102b but have been not successful. I get error that it is low grade graphic envirnment, but given the option to select operating in low grade, keyboard does not work
<gotjuice> liam, well, linux launches all that graphic stuff separately, like an unnecessary app if such parallel is appropriate, so some of such desktop environments require graphics card support with 3d features, my best guess is that you need to get working driver for your ati card, i'm not familiar with amd graphics, but there are howtos
<liam> gotjuice, thanks for that, how do i go about getting the driver?
<gotjuice> liam, something like "ubuntu+ati+driver" in search engine
<gotjuice> you're looking for a howto
<liam> thanks gotjuice, will search:)
<gotjuice> liam, you may want to read this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<liam> will do gotjuice, and will sign off to do this, my best regards brother...
<gotjuice> liam, np, posting links is not hard lol
<mahmudin> asalamualaikum
<ElectricPrism> If I create a Software RAID 1 Mirror in Windows can I also apply a Software RAID 1 in Ubuntu?
<ElectricPrism> on the same drives
<tvin> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 should have all its features fully supported under ubuntu regular (not myth tv) with enough work?
<BuntuFuntu> I've got a question. Are Ubuntu computers susceptible to being used as botnets, or no?
<tozen> hi all! folks what do i have to tipe into caffeines <List of applications is activated for:> to get screensaver disabled automatically? thx
<ghil> Quick question: what was the chat channel?
<somsip> !ot | ghil
<ubottu> ghil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ghil> ah thanks :D
<impradeepy> hello
<articsun> hey
<diehard> hello
<AlexLibman> I started getting bitcoin-qt crashes after upgrading to saucy...   :(
<Hexagonite> Help, I have an AMD Radeon HD 8210 graphics card and I can't set the brightness
<Hexagonite> the applet for brightness appears but it does nothing
<AlexLibman> The raring version was 0.8.1-1, the current I just upgrated to (saucy) is 0.8.5-1, and that's what started crashing. I then switched to the PPA version, same problem. Should I go back to 0.8.1-1? What's the recommended way to downgrade a package?
<Beldar> AlexLibman, This is from a ppa right?
<Beldar> !ppa | AlexLibman
<ubottu> AlexLibman: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<AlexLibman> The old version I didn't have problem with was from raring.  Had problems with both the version from saucy default and from http://ppa.launchpad.net/bitcoin/bitcoin/ubuntu
<Beldar> AlexLibman, If you want support use the ubuntu repos.
<Beldar> I don't think many use that here is all for support
<AlexLibman> I'm trying to downgrade to a version in raring repo.
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | AlexLibman
<ubottu> AlexLibman: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<AlexLibman> synaptic force version only lists "0.8.5-saucy1 (saucy)" and "0.8.5-1 (saucy)"
<AlexLibman> Not answering my question...
<Flannel> !pinning | AlexLibman
<ubottu> AlexLibman: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<AlexLibman> I upgraded from raring to saucy and bitcoin-qt stopped working.
<AlexLibman> ok, thanks
<Flannel> AlexLibman: That's the method you'll use.  If you want to downgrade to a previous version, you'll need to put that version's repos (raring) in your sources list, I'm not sure if you've done that or not
<AlexLibman> No, haven't done that yet.
<impradeepy> alex:check the version available in your repo
<Flannel> AlexLibman: another way, if it's just one package, is to just download the deb and install it.  You'll still need to do the pinning/holding though, to keep it from upgrading.
<Flannel> AlexLibman: Also, insert a standard disclaimer about mixing version potentially leading to problems here, use it at your own risk, etc.
<jay-o> Can you please teach me how to change /usr/bin/top permission group/owner into root?
<wad> After some fiddling with the BIOS, I got my new laptop to boot to the USB stick containing Ubuntu. I see the nice purple for a few seconds, then a black screen with a blinking cursor, then the screen turns off, and a few seconds later I hear the ubuntu "ready" sound.
<wad> Any ideas? I'd like to install ubuntu on my laptop.
<wad> There are two video cards in this machine, an integrated intel one, and an NVidia one.
<wad> In the BIOS, I disabled the NVidia one, hoping that would help.
<kevin__> Yes i'm interesting in knowing how to install latest Nvidia drivers for my laptops Geforce 310M card
<kevin__> any help would be great
<mehmehmeh> hey, i chroot to my installation from livecd, i am in the root, i can do stuff as i have disk mounted. I su - my username, then i have error: locking counter and permission denied to open. I wanted to ecryptfs-mount-private and download some things from my home to install another system
<mehmehmeh> any clue what to do to get to my .private if su to my user gives no permission to anything ?
<edenist> wad, what laptop are you using?
<wad> lenovo p510
<wad> y510p
<wad> sorry
<wad> Okay, I'm reading an article on it now.
<kevin__> I'm using a Samsung R580 Core i3 330M with Nvidia GeForce 310M
<kevin__> need to know how to update my Nvidia Graphics driver
<edenist> wad, how does it go with the nvidia gpu enabled in bios? still the same?
<edenist> do you have an external monitor to plug in? it may be sending the video signal to that?
<wad> Almost... except it doesn't make the noise.
<wad> No external monitor.
<wad> I found a thread online, that is helping.
<wad> I'll let you know in a minute.
<edenist> wad, no probs
<wad> Ah, simple.
<wad> I just needed to hit a key
<wad> then choose English
<wad> then from the menu choose F6
<wad> and select nomodeset
<wad> TADA!! Got it. :)
<edenist> nice :p
<sankaran> Studio canon laser printer lbp6000 not working though linux driver installed. you tube while browsing on line runs fast. no sound
<wad> Now I'm gonna try it with the other video card on....
<edenist> kevin__, do you have nvidia graphics drivers installed currently?
<wad> Ah, it's working with the NVidia graphics too! Sweet.
<kevin__> yes I do thanks for replying
<edenist> wad, great to hear
<kevin__> I have Nvidia-304
<edenist> kevin__, no probs. How were they installed originally? Through the "additional drivers" section? or manually installed?
<kevin__> I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 on my laptop right now and the driver installed with it
<kevin__> So it was part of the isntallation package
<edenist> ok no worries. The reason I asked is that you must make sure the old drivers are uninstalled first. And that depends on how they were first installed
<edenist> so, you have to remove the current nvidia drivers, then install the updated ones. so, if you are on 304, do the following
<edenist> kevin__, 'sudo apt-get purge nvidia*' followed by 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-319-updates'
<edenist> if you are happy with the 319 drivers
<edenist> which are the latest in the default repos
<edenist> anything newer,aand you may have to get them directly  from the nvidia website
<kevin__> Thank you very much! Edenist worked a dream
<edenist> great :-D, no probs
<edenist> alrighty, i've gotta bounce
<iei2k32> does anybody know if there is a device that can receive video wireless (which hooks to a tv) from a linux box (without plugging in a transmitter device on the linux machine)?
<iei2k32> the idea being you run an application on the linux pc that captures the screen and wirelessly transmits it to a device hooked up to the tv where the receiving device does decoding / conversion to output to the tv
<icemen> ciao
<icemen> dowload
<supergauntlet> anyone know anything about optimus?
<BuntuFuntu> Such community. Much love. so nice
<mehmehmeh> adding "tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0" to fstab and mount -a helped. Cya
<icemen> ciao
<icemen> dark sin
<pahaloom> hi, where could I find out what has changed in kernel so that with 3.11.0-14-generic my thinkpad t430 will no longer sleep?
<pahaloom> it does sleep nicely when I select old kernel at boot (3.11.0-13-generic)
<Kartagis> how can I update the path for `which`
<Kartagis> ?
<Kartagis> pahaloom: CHANGELOG
<Beldar> pahaloom, sleeps here with that kernel I would look around for problems with that computer model and that kernel to start with, or specific hardware.
<crocket> I found a weird behavior on ubuntu 13.10
<crocket> When I copy a file anywhere(samba mount, local mount, usb mount, ...), empty data is generated first and data is sent to fill it.
<buu> crocket: You mean it preallocates the file?
<crocket> buu, It seems to do so.
<uefinoob> Hey guys
<buu> crocket: Ok, and?
<uefinoob> I tried to install Ubuntu on my new ThinkPad laptop with UEFI, did the usual (disable fastboot, secure boot, etc.), and wanted to select "Install Alongside" as seen in this screenshot: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347270713.png
<uefinoob> only problem, when I got to that point, it's not there, only wipe hard drive and "something else"
<uefinoob> so my question is
<uefinoob> will it run if I just shrink the main windows partition and make a new one for Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> uefinoob: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<uefinoob> okay that would require a reboot into ubuntu
<uefinoob> not a problem
<uefinoob> thank you for trying to help me
<crocket> buu, How can I prevent preallocation?
<uefinoob> i remember installing hardy heron many years ago on a real BIOS lol
<buu> crocket: Aside from the obvious answer of 'google it' why do you want to?
<crocket> buu : 1) It makes it very difficult to measure the estimated time of copy completion 2) if the copy destination is a remote one and I stop the copy in the middle, the local machine keeps sending useless bits to the destination machine for minutes at full speed.
<uefinoob> alright im in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> uefinoob: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<crocket> buu : even if I stop the copy in the middle, it actually stops after it's done uploading.
<buu> Well there's always http://askubuntu.com/questions/17275/progress-and-speed-with-cp
<uefinoob> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/utRmtwa3
<uefinoob> The hidden partitions are a sort of recovery partition, I'd rather keep them incase all goes wrong
<uefinoob> My only real question is, if I resize my Windows partition and make a new one for Ubuntu, will it boot, and if not, will bootrepair fix it for me?
<buu> uefinoob: You can always run fixmbr
<uefinoob> I see
<crocket> Man
<Beldar> uefinoob, Have you made the recovery iso yet in W8?
<crocket> Why can't I stop a copy to a USB mount and a cifs mount?
<crocket> Why can't I stop a copy to a USB mount and a cifs mount in the middle?
<buu> Because the kernel acts in mysterious ways.
<buu> Ineffable are the ways of the kernel.
<buu> Amen.
<uefinoob> Beldar: No :/
<uefinoob> I'm wondering, if I run bootrepair, will it be able to fix it all for me?
<mike029> hi everyone, is there a way to list the available sessions for lubuntu? i'm trying to make an auto-login but i don't know the names of the sessions, specially the one called "Game" or something
<Beldar> uefinoob, Make sure you do, you would want to have it W8 has the ability to do some of what it's used for from the desktop, but if you need to reload the boot or reload images you would want it. In general windows should be resized with its disk manager leaving an unallocated for ubuntu to install alongside, make an image/clone of windows if you can to be covered.
<Beldar> uefinoob, Have you looked at the uefi wiki?
<uefinoob> yes i did but it never mentioned partitioning in the detail. i thought the installer would have the option "install alongside" as shown in the screenshot in the wiki but it doesn't :/
<uefinoob> I'll make a recovery USB, create a blank partition from the disk manager in windows, then choose that partiton in ubuntu installer, install, and then run bootrepair
<Beldar> uefinoob, It does with msdos, I'm not sure with gpt, however using the windows partitioner is safer.
<kryto> helo world
<uefinoob> Alright thanks for the advice I'll hope theres no bugs that wipe all my files
<Beldar> uefinoob, Don;t run bootrepair unless you need to, it may install fone and the grub menu will show both.
<Beldar> s/don't/fine
<Beldar> uefinoob, I suggest an image/clone all windows installs allow at least one pro and above allow as many as you want.
<salmander> Goddamn 13.10 upgrade. Does anyone here know if the issue with RTL8192 working in 13.04 and not working in later Ubuntu releases been fixed? I've been working on this issue for the last two days. tried different ubuntu releaes, modprobe blacklisting/etc. nothing works. The issue is WPA2 is always rejected
<salmander> (aside from so many other issues in 13.10, this is the most pressing for me at least)
<heon> I have a problem about sound on Ubunto . I have a  AMD HD 3200 built in main board.
<uefinoob> heon: Are you using alsa?
<heon> I don't
<heon> I am a beginner
<kryto> isnt there a compatibility  hardware list?
<kryto> duh
<DJones> !hcl | kryto
<ubottu> kryto: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kryto> dunca shea
<kryto> you rock
<heon> Do you have any HDMI problem? I do.
<uefinoob> Radeon drivers are no good with HDMI
<kryto> i like ubuntu2
<Bam_Bam> hello guys
<Beldar> salmander, I see a bug page on this have you seen it?
<Bam_Bam> need help
<uefinoob> my god it's so different since hardy heron
<uefinoob> this sidebar
<uefinoob> thing is strange
<salmander> Beldar, I've seen many people complaining about this, I've tried about 4 different things, nothing works.
<kryto> whats wrong with the side bar?
<salmander> I think this may be a kernel issue as I also tried latest opensuse, and it has the same issue.
<heon> ok see thanks
<Bam_Bam> my video card does not work after upgrade to 3.12 kernel
<Bam_Bam> plese help
<uefinoob> what video card?
<Bam_Bam> nvidia 8400M GS
<kryto> nvidia wrky good
<Beldar> salmander, not exactly an answer to the question I can understand the frustration, but without any details what you have actually tried here is what I see. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220007
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1220007 in linux (Ubuntu) "0bda:8178 RTL8192CU continually reconnecting" [Medium,Triaged]
<uefinoob> are you running the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<Bam_Bam> yes
<Bam_Bam> that was 304.xx
<salmander> Beldar, nope. not relaly that one. it doesn't connect at all, another popular bug is very slow network connection, not that one either. I think I'm putting 13.04 back. Also tried 14, it just doesn't work. Also, upgrade from 13.04->13.10 broke the system gui doesn't work. had to install 13.10 over again.
<kryto> did you like 10.4
<Beldar> salmander, If you look closely at that link there is a driver link for this card on 13.10.
<kryto> 13.4 had issues we thought
<the_drow> Hi guys, my extra monitor is not working. It is not detected on the Displays screen.
<salmander> Beldar, do you mean the .bin firmware?
<salmander> I see a git listing, it's for 8192CU, not SE
<the_drow> Here's the relevant information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6523913/
<kryto> wheres all the new hack files
<Beldar> salmander, #11.
<salmander> Beldar, yeah, that's the one I'm looking at
<the_drow> How do I diagnose a dual screen problem? Ubuntu does not recognize it as connected: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6523913/
<terte> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa/quit
<afidegnum> hello, please I seriously need help, can anyone direct me to proper bitcoin wallet setup on debian/ubuntu?
<Rory> afidegnum: http://bitcoin.org/en/download
<Rory> afidegnum: To save you the trouble reading: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bitcoin
<afidegnum> ok, checking again
<ozfalcon> Please help me use the man command. I want to use man to locate a word in a page.
<peho>  /join #symfony
<Rory> ozfalcon: The "man" command shows the manual, what do you mean you want to use it to locate a word?
<Beldar> ozfalcon, ctrl-f
<Rory> ozfalcon: Do you mean you want to search for a specific word in a man page?
<ozfalcon> I want to do it from command line. example: man 5 proc (But I want to find printk in that page) by command line.
<Rory> ozfalcon: map -P cat command_name | grep word
<Rory> ozfalcon: You can search the man page when it's open (man 5 proc) by just typing / and then the word you want to search for, and pressing Enter
<Rory> Because man just uses the "less" pager
<ozfalcon> Rory, Yes I know. But I want to do that last step (/printk) via the command line all in one go.
<ozfalcon> Is it possible to make man search from the command line?
<Rory> no but there's something similar you can do. Also it's "less" not "man" that's displaying the text. Give me a sec
<Rory> ozfalcon: man -P cat 5 proc | grep --color -E  '^|printk'
<center60_> Hey guys. Im running lubuntu and am very new to linux. For some reason it shows that I am connected to the internet (wireless) but it won't let me browse. I can use Terminal to update, but it is very slow. suggestions?
<ozfalcon> Not really what I'm after.....
<Rory> ozfalcon: That will highlight the words
<gordonjcp> center60_: can other devices connect to the wifi correctly?
<ozfalcon> I want man to just go to that section.
<Rory> oh!
<afidegnum> BTW, pls remind me, how do we extract the tar.gz file again?
<Rory> afidegnum: tar xvf filename
<center60_> gordon, how do I pm?
<Rory> afidegnum: https://xkcd.com/1168/
<center60_> I'm also new to IRC, haha
<ozfalcon> eg. How to I get man to go directly to "/proc/sys/kernel/printk"
<ObrienDave> center60_, open dialog window = PM
<gordonjcp> center60_: don't pm
<gordonjcp> center60_: keep it in channel
<center60_> oh okay
<gordonjcp> center60_: and, as a handy hint, start typing someone's nick and hit <tab> to autocomplete it
<Rory> ozfalcon: man --pager='less -p printk' 5 proc
<Rory> ozfalcon: http://serverfault.com/questions/206810/how-to-jump-to-a-specific-heading-in-a-man-page
<center60_> okay, Yes other devices can go on the internet. The computer set up that is not working is using a usb wireless adapter
<center60_> I am on my fathers pc
<gordonjcp> can you try it with wired internet?
<center60_> unfortunately no, I don't have a long enough networking cable
<center60_> it was working for like one minute
<center60_> but not anymore
<ozfalcon> Thanks, Will also investigate that link.
<center60_> The funny thing is it says I am connected, but obviously it won't do anything. I have tried changing DNS servers so that is not the issue.
<the_drow> So I restarted, booted to an older kernel version and I still can't get my secondary screen to work.
<the_drow> I even installed xorg-edgers (https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa) to see if that will solve the problem but nope :/
 * the_drow needs help badly
<the_drow> I can't work with a 12 inch screen
<Rory> the_drow: What graphics hardware do you have? What's the output of "lspci | grep VGA"
<Rory> the_drow: And what Ubuntu version are you using? (output of: cat /etc/issue)
<center60_> Anybody got suggestions?
<the_drow> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<the_drow> 13.10
<Rory> the_drow: If you install the package "xrandr" and run that program, do you see your monitors in the interface?
<the_drow> uname --all Linux omerk 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:07:40 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Rory> the_drow: How is the monitor connected?
<the_drow> xrander -q says that the VGA is not connected
<the_drow> Hold on, I'll paste everything
<Rory> the_drow: Sorry I mean "arandr" I haven't had coffee yet
<Rory> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<the_drow> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6523913/
<the_drow> Rory: There's no need to treat me as a newbie
<Rory> the_drow: Why? How am I to know? I treat everyone the same at first :)
<the_drow> Installing
<Rory> Is it an HDMI connection?
<the_drow> No. mini thingy to DVI.
<the_drow> Hold on I'll ask how is it called
<Rory> mini displayport
<the_drow> Mini DVI to DVI
<Rory> ah OK
<Rory> Has it ever worked, say on another operating system?
<the_drow> arander shows only one screen
<the_drow> Rory: Yup.
<the_drow> It worked yesterday on my machine
<Rory> On Ubuntu 13.10?
<Rory> As in, did it stop working for no apparent reason?
<olgac> Türkçe bilen var mı?
<center60_> gordonjcp: Hey, do you have any idea how to fix my problem. If not it's okay. Sorry for bugging you.
<the_drow> Rory: yes. But it still works on other Ubuntu machines, an OSX machine and Windows
<the_drow> Rory: Yes
<the_drow> Please don't say reinstall :P
<the_drow> I need to get things done today
<Rory> the_drow: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci -v" ?
<the_drow> Sure
<the_drow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6524008/
<Rory> brb 10 mins meeting
<kryto> nite you'all
<the_drow> Rory: btw, last time it happened I upgraded to 13.10 from 13.04 and everything worked fine :)
<emr> hello i'm trying compile something however fatal error: lua.h: No such file or directory, i installed lua5.1, liblua5.2-dev
<cfhowlett> !tr|olgac,
<ubottu> olgac,: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Bawz> Need hug
<gordonjcp> center60_: some USB wifi adaptors can be a bit flaky, can you try another means of connecting?
<cfhowlett> Bawz, no hugz here
<gvo> emr is liblua5.1-0-dev installed?
<emr> gvo, yes liblua5.1-0-dev is already the newest version.
<center60_> I wish I could, but there is no way unless I set up the computer right next to the router. I know it can work because it did for a minute. Maybe I just need to get a new comp.
<gvo> emr is /usr/include/lua5.1/lua.h there?
<emr> gvo, yes -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12K Aug  6  2008 /usr/include/lua5.1/lua.h
<olgac> ubuntu shell also how more than one code is written in a single line
<olgac> ?
<gvo> OK then the source you are trying to compile doesn't include that path.
<emr> gvo,  ah right checking, thanks
<gvo> C or C++
<emr> gvo, C
<gvo> Is the package using ./configure to configure things?
<emr> gvo, yes, trying build https://github.com/client9/libinjection/
<gvo> emr I suspect there is an option to ./configure to provide an include path, but you'll have to check the documentation to see.
<center60_> :( Maybe I won't be able to get this to work. Thanks to those who tried to help.
<rob_p> olgac: You mean more than one command like, "<command1> && <command2>" or are you asking something else?
<emr> thanks gvo i can handle rest thanks:)
<gvo> emr good thing, 'cause I can't help with that.  ;)
<gvo> olgac: or do you mean <command1>;<command2>?
<emr> :dd
<the_drow> Rory: ping me when you're here
<Rory> the_drow: ping
<gvo> the_drow: in the meantime, does dmesg contain anything of interest?
<the_drow> Great.
<Rory> the_drow: Just checking your pastebin now
<fibberdibber> wait wait
<fibberdibber> woops
<fibberdibber> disregard
<the_drow> I don't see anything important but just in case: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6524050/
<Rory> the_drow: Can you check your laptop keyboard for a fn+button combination to toggle external displays?
<Rory> the_drow: I love it when that's the solution
<the_drow> I have a screen button but it displays some ubuntu reference for hotkeys
<Rory> the_drow: What is the model of your laptop?
<the_drow> Dell XPS
<Rory> More specifically?
<the_drow> It doesn'
<the_drow> It doesn't say
<Rory> Not even on the bottom, on a sticker?
<the_drow> Nope
<Rory> Can you try Fn+F8
<the_drow> Nada
<the_drow> This is my display card: Intel® Ivybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<Rory> The Ubuntu overlay shouldn't appear, you see, that only appears when you hold the Super key
<Rory> Super key =  "Windows key"
<the_drow> You are right but it does appaer
<the_drow> It appears tha
<the_drow> It appears also when you hold do Fn and press F1
<Rory> the_drow: Can you pastebin "ls /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d "
<the_drow> Fn + F1 without holding Fn causes the laptop screen to blink but I still don't have a secondary screen
<the_drow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6524067/
<DoverMo> the_drow, you don't have dual gpu's right?
<the_drow> DoverMo: nope
<the_drow> Not as far I know.
<DoverMo> the_drow, okay
<Rory> the_drow: Can you try: xrandr --addmode VGA1 1024x768 (replace with your external monitor's resolution)
<Rory> and then: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 --right-of eDP1
<Rory> (again, replace the resolution as appropriate)
<the_drow> xrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1080
<Rory> is that from the first or second command?
<the_drow> Second
<Rory> And the first command you ran was: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 ?
<the_drow> Yup.
<the_drow> Same result.
<Rory> the_drow: I'm pretty much out of ideas; you could try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<the_drow> I already installed everything from https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=saucy
<the_drow> I reinstalled anyway
<the_drow> Now what?
<Rory> the_drow: Now try to reboot
<the_drow> Rory: Just a note, it didn't work before I installed from edgers.
<the_drow> Rory: brb.
<grahamsavage> hey is there any very reliable way i can forward  port 25 -> to a high number internal port
<grahamsavage> i've got a server currently running as root.. i'd prefer if i could run it as a standard user process
<Bawz> I like cake.
<Rory> grahamsavage: What program is it?
<grahamsavage> Rory: custom TCP software
<Rory> grahamsavage: Only root can listen on ports below 1024
<grahamsavage> exactly
<grahamsavage> that's why i was thinking we could bind it to another port above 1000 and just have ubuntu forward it
<tking> (tking) Pls am on mobile but I do need help for my pc. I installed nvdia driver but when I reboot, I cant see the desktop.  I can see the following error.  Failed: failed to start initial setup configuration program.  See systemctl status initial-setup-graphical.service for details
<gvo> tking what version?
<gvo> tking: Of ubuntu, that is
<vak> hi all
<vak> there is no audio recorder preinstalled in ubuntu 13.10 to record something from microphone?..
<the_drow> Rory: :/
<the_drow> I still have no secondary screen
<krabas> Hello
<Rory> the_drow: What changed in between "it working" and "it not working" ?
<salminde> помогите настроить GLPI на юбунту плз
<DJones> !ru | salminde
<ubottu> salminde: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<the_drow> I closed the lid yesterday and there was no battery when I opened it today.
<salminde>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<the_drow> Rory: So basically nothing
<the_drow> Rory: Anything else or should we declare this as an Ubuntu fail?
<Rory> the_drow: Check the BIOS
<the_drow> For?
<Rory> the_drow: Disabled external monitor
<uefinoob> hello
<the_drow> Ok, restarting again...
<uefinoob> so i made a new partition in windows, went into ubuntu installer and selected it, formatted it as ext4, and then clicked install
<uefinoob> but it says "No root file system detected"
<Rory> uefinoob: You need to select that partition to be mounted under "/"
<Rory> uefinoob: It's not enough that the partition merely exists, you need to tell Ubuntu to install to it
<uefinoob> Ah yes, should've googled before hand sorry
<Jeaton> i have multiple versions of ubuntu installed on this hdd and Im getting ready to install over one of them
<grahamsavage> i have a ruby program that i want to run sudo setcap 'cap_net_bind_service=+ep' /bin/rake   but i only want to allow it for a single process .. is there ways i can make it only work for that process
<Jeaton> i dont really want to install over this one, so how do I check which filesystem each one is
<Jeaton> or at least this one, that way I dont install over it
<mamy>     #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<Rory> Jeaton: type "mount" to see what's mounted where
<uefinoob> okay the other thing that's not very clear to me, should i set the device for bootloader installation to /dev/sda
<uefinoob> or /dev/sda2 or whatever the efi partition is?
<uefinoob> efi it is
<jacobw> hi, wireshark seems to be crashing when trying to open a pcap file on 13.10 for me, is anyone else using wireshark on 13.10?
<hs366> jacobw, im new with wireshark just installed it but it's working fine i think
<jacobw> hs366: thanks, i'll try to get some more troubleshooting information and maybe file a bug
<uefinoob> alright
<uefinoob> here goes nothing
<uefinoob> installing the system i pray to Linus and RMS that my proprietary software does not get annihalated
<gvo> back it up!
<uefinoob> i backed up my keepass database
<uefinoob> the other data is not that important, but i dont want the hassle of reinstalling windows, word, etc.
<olgac> hello
<olgac> ubuntu shell commands can be given a maximum number in a single row
<uefinoob> shit takes hours
<olgac> ?
<olgac> ubuntu shell commands can be given a maximum number in a single row ?
<Rory> olgac: Was that a question?
<olgac> yes
<llutz> olgac: "getconf ARG_MAX"
<olgac> llutz ?
<lelele> it's so hard to setup pdnsd :(
<olgac> uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> All of the results when you type the command does not
<gvo> You want to redirect the output of all those commands to a single file?
<llutz> olgac: sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> ok
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$ sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> No LSB modules are available.
<llutz> olgac: sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt  2>/dev/null
<llutz> or just ignore it
<olgac> <llutz>   thanks
<olgac> I wrote the code and how do I print the results to txt file ?
<llutz> olgac:   > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt    does
<cfhowlett> olgac, pipe    command    output|text.file
<llutz> cfhowlett: not really
<olgac> Could you give an example
<cfhowlett> llutz, yeah, I saw that.  I'm now going to be silent and observe.  :)
<llutz> olgac: command > output.file
<gvo> olgac: echo hello >/tmp/foo.txt
<llutz> olgac: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0060.php
<pnorman> I have a dedicated server booted up into Debian over the network. I want to install ubuntu on the server, but I'm not sure how to best do it because my past experiences installing have been from USB flash drives. I can't reboot onto a .iso.
<gvo> pnorman: If you don't have physical access, it's more difficult.
<gvo> Do you own the server or are you renting it?
<pnorman> renting, dedicated server.
<pnorman> I could use their install system and get their slightly customized distro
<botsu> xscreensaver does not work in 13.10. all necessary packages are installed, screensaver can be previewed but it does not work with the system
<gvo> Contact the company.  They will be able to tell you how.  Without their support I suspect you can't do it.
<olgac> <llutz> ingilizceyi = google translate :))
<olgac> <llutz> = google translate english
<olgac> :))
<llutz> olgac: ask in #ubuntu-tr, they might help
<olgac> ok
<botsu> anyone has a working xscreensaver?
<pnorman> gvo: no way to install it without booting from the CD?
<hexabit> Testing
<gvo> pnorman: Not that I'm aware of.
<gvo> pnorman: You need to boot from some sort of media other than your HD.
<pnorman> I'm currently booted from the network
<gvo> You mean you're using PXE on a dedicated server?  Where is the boot device?
<pnorman> network.
<gvo> No where is the pxe server located?
<pnorman> somewhere in the same datacenter, I don't know. it's their recovery setup.
<gvo> Do you have access to it?
<pnorman> no.
<llutz> pnorman: can't you use debootstrap from the rescue-system?
<pnorman> llutz: I'm not sure, that's the first time it's been mentioned
<llutz> pnorman: read on it, maybe it'd be a way to install
<gvo> llutz do you know if debootstrap is on his rescue system?
<llutz> gvo: no how would i? his job to check that
<gvo> llutz OK thought you had prior knowledge.
<pnorman> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html seems like the relevant page; yes, I have debootstrap, and it's even installed already
<llutz> gvo: no, that's why i asked " can't you use ...?"
<gvo> llutz OK
<alinuxfriend> hii
<aminuddin> how i
<cfhowlett> !anyone|botsu,
<ubottu> botsu,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<aminuddin> how when i wanna instals vga card
<botsu> cfhowlett: i gave the details of my issue before i asked if anyone has a working xscreensaver. now, do you?
<cfhowlett> botsu, yes
<botsu> in this case i find it pertinent to ask if anyone has a working xscreensaver because they might have figured out how to make it work.
<ActionParsnip> botsu: work in what sense?
<botsu> none of the standard procedures work. all proper packages are installed, gnome-screensaver is removed, xscreensaver -nosplash has been added to StartupPrograms.
<ActionParsnip> botsu: so where is the issue?
<botsu> i can only call xscreensaver-demo and preview them, they are not working with the system, ctrl-alt-l does not lock the screen
<botsu> and neither is Lock/Switch account from the top bar
<the_drow> Rory: It works. I have no idea why.
<Rory> the_drow: Maybe the adaptor/cable is on the way out?
<the_drow> Rory: It works on other machines and screens
<ActionParsnip> botsu: if you click file in the xscreensaver-demo window, can you start the daemn?
<botsu> yes
<botsu> the demos work fine. the screensaver is not working with the system tho.
<botsu> ActionParsnip: i can lock the screen using the Lock Screen option in the xscreensaver Preferences. but that's sort of a workaround, not an actual solution
<botsu> that means i have to have the Preferences open if i want to run the screensaver. silly
<lujaw> node.js.nepal
<Kartagis> how do I proceed if I want to `find ` a bunch of files and burn them on a CD? do I use cdrecord?
<llutz> Kartagis: cdrecord would need mkisofs
<Kartagis> llutz: what do I need then?
<Kartagis> cdrao?
<llutz> Kartagis: i don't know any cli-tool for that
<botsu> Kartagis: 13.10 comes with brasero, works well for burning .iso's or other data onto cd-r or dvd
<llutz> Kartagis: cdrecord/cdrdao always need an image (or mkisofs and a pipe)
<Kartagis> botsu: I'm aware of brasero, but I can:'t use it as I would lose a lot of time ascending into directories and such
<pauser> hello, how is it possible to connect an extra monitor to laptop on ubuntu, every time i do it, both screens get turned off
<cfhowlett> !xrandr|pauser,
<ubottu> pauser,: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<k1l_> pauser: that depends in the video card, the driver and such
<llutz> Kartagis: ugly way: use find to copy your files into /tmp/dir and then: mkisofs -R /tmp/dir|cdrecord -
<pauser> k1l_: it worked before 2 weeks not its not working
<Kartagis> llutz: as a last resort, yes
<k1l_> pauser: we need a lot more details.
<pauser> k1l_: NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GS, thats the card
<botsu> pauser: what ubuntu version are you on
<hydra7> can i create a partition from windows using gparted? Here's my current disk's partitions: http://imgur.com/sbFco6T
<hydra7> *for
<pauser> botsu: ubuntu 13.04, x64, Gallium 0.4 on NV98 graphics , thats on my details
<llutz> Kartagis: mkisofs has an own find-option, maybe you could use that to gather your files and pipe into cdrecord
<botsu> pauser: install the nvidia driver from the Restricted Drivers section
<llutz> Kartagis: "mkisofs -find -help"
<pauser> botsu: how ?!
<Kartagis> hrm
<hydra7> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> hydra7: I'd only format to NTFS in Windows, NTFS is propriatary to Microsoftso for reliability I suggest you use Windows
<hydra7> ActionParsnip: that means not using gparted to create partition?
<botsu> pauser: open the dash and look for Software and Updates
<ActionParsnip> hydra7: you can make the partition, that's not a problem, but formatting it will need doing in WIndows
<ActionParsnip> hydra7: Gparted will make industry standard partitions
<botsu> in there, go to the additional drivers tab and check if there are any nvidia drivers for your card
<botsu> pauser: ^
<pauser> botsu: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<ActionParsnip> botsu: ^ +1
<hydra7> okay ActionParnsip will do it in Windows btw is there a way to add space to /home
<ActionParsnip> hydra7: you can expand and shrink partitions as you need. Be sure your backups are up to date before yu start playing
<botsu> you said you were on 13.04, just use the dash and search for Software and updates to install the nvidia driver
<hydra7> ActionParsnip: just backing up home folder right? would it affect the packages installed?
<pauser> botsu: im using gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> hydra7: no the packages will be fine. Backup whatever you need. You should have a backup in place already, or is your data not important to you?
<botsu> pauser: 'am using unity
<pauser> botsu: so you mean now after restart it should work using dual monitors ?!
<hydra7> ActionParsnip: will do
<botsu> pauser: i believe it's a good start, give it a try and restart
<pauser> ok thanks , im going to try now
<mycziii> how r u guys?
<hydra7> ActionParsnip: the size of the disk altered after installation. i had given 15gb (converting as 15*1024=15360) but now it only shows 14.3gb. same with others too
<hemangpatel> Hi
<hemangpatel> How to install .run extension file ?
<mycziii> sorry, im green hand, too
<IceSeven> hello
<IceSeven> Is anyone would like to help me ?
<llutz> IceSeven: ask your question and see
<IceSeven> OK
<IceSeven> Please wait
<OerHeks> hemangpatel, cd /to/the/folder & ./file-name.run
<hemangpatel> OerHeks, I had seen .deb and others but .run is new to me
<k1l_> OerHeks: do they need +x?
<OerHeks> hemangpatel, if you get an error, perform " chmod +x file-name.run  "  to make it executable
<botsu> they should put more thought into the naming of things, there is Software & Updates AND Software Updater , i think there is a third one too with similar name, it only complicate things when trying to help someone...
<k1l_> hemangpatel: .run is not compatible with the package manager. its kind of sideloading
<hemangpatel> ok thanks
<pauser> thanks you now , dual monitor is working for the moment after restarting . thanks bye
<botsu> i still need info on how to make xscreensaver work as intended
<botsu> guess i'll give Unity Tweak Tools a try, maybe there'll be an option in there
<davetesc> Anybody here use Genie??
<salminde> pizdec
<salminde> russkie est'?
<cfhowlett> !ru|salminde,
<ubottu> salminde,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<crocket> hi
<compdoc> hey, davy
<crocket> I re-enabled systray by installing packages from ppa:mc3man/sacy-tests, but after software updates, systray disappeared again.
<crocket> Why did canonical remove systray? how can I get it back?
<mycziii> hey, guys
<IceSeven> Aborted (core dumped)
<IceSeven> invoke-rc.d: initscript cpufreqd, action "start" failed.
<IceSeven> dpkg: error processing cpufreqd (--configure):
<IceSeven> When I install programes
<IceSeven> I see the warning
<IceSeven> I don't kown how to do?
<IceSeven> Who Can help me
<k1l_> IceSeven: put the whole command and output into a pastebin
<IceSeven> e .Please wait
<IceSeven> My girlfriend call me
<yudi16> hai..
<cfhowlett> IceSeven, you left a broken ubuntu problem cuz your girlfriend called?  priorities, man.
<compdoc> she muct be cute
<compdoc> must
<snufft> hey guys!
<snufft> is it possible to use sftp from within an existing ssh session?
<snufft> or do i have to start a new terminal window and sftp from there?
<hyperboreean> hey, can someone please help me with this error for which Google doesn't give much info:  pulseaudio: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse.so.0: undefined symbol: json_tokener_parse
<geirha> snufft: If you want it in the same direction, then yes, a new terminal.
<geirha> snufft: Or use nautilus
<marsfligth> How to stop all GUI services/applications like 'init 4' in Centox/Fedora?
<yeats> marsfligth: try 'sudo stop lightdm'
<marsfligth> Thanks, I tried it w/o success because I used 'killall X....'
<marsfligth> yeats: sorry, sopping the DM I also close all 'X' instances?
<yeats> marsfligth: yes
<marsfligth> great, thanks for helping yeats
<yeats> marsfligth: sure thing
<k1l_> marsfligth: a logout is a x-restart
<yeats> that too
<IceSeven> ProblemType: Package
<IceSeven> Architecture: amd64
<IceSeven> Date: Thu Dec  5 15:47:14 2013
<IceSeven> Package: cpufreqd 2.4.2-2
<IceSeven> SourcePackage: cpufreqd
<IceSeven> ErrorMessage:
<IceSeven>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 134
<FloodBot1> IceSeven: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> IceSeven: stop. use a pastebin please
<yeats> but 'sudo restart lightdm' is more analogous to the fedora/centos init approach
<Lajjla> ifconfig and ifconfig -a don see my eth0
<ActionParsnip> IceSeven: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Lajjla> Any pointers on the issue?
<marsfligth> I tried few times to kill 'X' but I get a sort of logout
<yeats> Lajjla: if you're using NetworkManager (which you do on desktop by default), the interfaces are managed there
<ActionParsnip> Lajjla: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network    you will see the interface name (if the Ethernet chip is detected)
<ActionParsnip> IceSeven: its a single line, so pasting in here is fine
<IceSeven> My god! I have to try install a new ubuntu system
<ActionParsnip> IceSeven: why?
<IceSeven> the mouse sometimes can't be use
<ActionParsnip> IceSeven: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<IceSeven> and after  install the Cpufreqd ,I can't install any programes
<IceSeven> OK
<IceSeven> I try again
<cfhowlett> IceSeven, wait.  purge the cupfreqd then reinstall.
<Lajjla> ActionParsnip, it does see an ethernet controller there yeah
<Lajjla> Together with the wireless one
<cfhowlett> and note the error messages
<IceSeven> icesevencn@ASUS-K53SD:/$ cat /etc/issue
<IceSeven> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Lajjla: ok, what is the interface name of the Ethernet interface
<ActionParsnip> !bug 1190389 | IceSeven
<ubottu> bug 1190389 in cpufreqd (Ubuntu) "package cpufreqd 2.4.2-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190389
<IceSeven> cfhowlett, How to purge the freqd?
<Lajjla> ActionParsnip, it doesn't have a logical name unlike the wireless which is wlan0
<ActionParsnip> Lajjla: could try removing then reloading the driver module using modprobe
<cfhowlett> IceSeven, terminal command   sudo apt-get purge freqd
<IceSeven> Thanks a lot!
<cfhowlett> IceSeven, then sudo apt-get install freqd
<IceSeven> I try it
<marsfligth> by the way, I still have a problem on video adapters. If I use the embedded Intel video adapter it works, but when I try to install a Nvidia o Radeon often I get only the Bash or the 'safe boot'. I followed many guides to remove Nvidia and Ati drivers but the problem persists. OS: Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<k1l_> !nomodeset | marsfligth
<ubottu> marsfligth: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Lajjla> auronandace, I think the issue is that I have no drivers for it
<Lajjla> ActionParsnip*
<Romance> help, about my flashdisk, its completely hidden (even with ctrl + h) , and when i do `ls -Ra`, i found only this --> .:
<Romance> what is .: ?
<IceSeven> Thanks !
<ActionParsnip> Lajjla: what Ethernet controller do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Lajjla: any chance its a realtek 8111 or something?
<Rory> Romance: Can you pastebin the output of that command so we can see?
<ActionParsnip> Romance: is it mounted?
<Romance> Rory: ah nevermind sir, testdisk didnt do the job well, photorec is now recovering the files :D ! love photorec !!
<Romance> ActionParsnip: yes its ok now, love photorec <3
<marsfligth> K1rk: thanks for helping, I forgotten to say other 'symptoms', I using gnome-fallback (gnome classic) and using the embedded video adapter Intel works only with 'metcity', if I launch 'compiz' I lose menus specially in gnome terminal GUI
<Lajjla> ActionParsnip: 'product: Killer E2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
<ActionParsnip> Romance: i suggest you maybe start backing up stuff, then you won't need photorec
<ActionParsnip> Lajjla: ok let me search
<Lajjla> ActionParsnip, you are too kind
<Lajjla> You shall be rewarded handsomely at the conclusion of our voyage.
<Romance> ActionParsnip: actually this is not my flashdisk, someone who use Windows, what can i expect, of course its infected with viruses
<ActionParsnip> Lajjla: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166562   seem to use the alx module
<ActionParsnip> Romance: then you have the perfect time to educate
<ActionParsnip> Romance: teach dumb users to backup, and why its important
<Romance> ActionParsnip: thats why i am on my way to backup everything in my hdd to cloud storage
<ActionParsnip> Lajjla: could always use ndiswrapper I guess, there does seem to be a native driver though
<JaredForTheWin> Has anyone noticed that Canonical released a 14.04 beta?
<cfhowlett> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> JaredForTheWin: yes, its also not duiscussed here. Try in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> JaredForTheWin: why would we not notice?
<ActionParsnip> JaredForTheWin: its also not in Beta til February 2014
<ActionParsnip> JaredForTheWin: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/ubuntu-14-04-lts-release-schedule
<ActionParsnip> JaredForTheWin: so wherever ou heard it was in beta is incorrect
<ActionParsnip> JaredForTheWin: it's not even in Alpha 2
 * cfhowlett ... but - but I HEARD it on the internetz!
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: ohz noez
<ActionParsnip> JaredForTheWin: so, where did you hear it was in beta please?
<JaredForTheWin> ActionParsnip: I have the link to a offical download to a ISO.
<Rory> Action "It's not discussed here" Parsnip proceeds to discuss at length the Trusty release schedule
<cfhowlett> LOL
<ActionParsnip> JaredForTheWin: its in Alpha now, its not in Beta for a long long time
<Rory> JaredForTheWin: Is that possibly a daily build?
<cfhowlett> JaredForTheWin, guaranteed that ISO is NOT beta
<ActionParsnip> Rory: total hypocrite I know :P)
<JaredForTheWin> Rory: Just checked, yes it is.
<k1l_> JaredForTheWin: again: unstable support is in #ubuntu+1 and its not beta now
<cfhowlett> JaredForTheWin, just for fun, go to #ubuntu+1 and tell THEM there's a beta available.
<JaredForTheWin> cfhowlett: I doubt they would be happy when I said it.
<ActionParsnip> JaredForTheWin: im in +1 if you want
<cfhowlett> JaredForTheWin, guess what - we ain't loving it here.  but ubuntu+1 is the spot for discussing trusty so ... off you go.
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: amazingly not joined, no love lost
<snufft> geirha, thanks heaps :)
<Guest73621> hii
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Guest73621> How are things?
<thepreacher> I have ubuntu 13.10 installed on my dell xps m1530. my microphone is not working either in skype, sound recorder or simple screen recorder. I have spent 3 days on this trying anything that i find on the net. I really need to engage in a skype voice chat but I cannot do that now.
<MrMonkey31> question> can it be supposed that linux headers of the identical architecture are going to be identical across distros?  I guess it comes down to the nature of "headers"
<MrMonkey31> **kernel headers, this is
<gvo> thepreacher: Have you tried pavucontrol?  Make sure you are using the right input device...
<ActionParsnip> thepreacher: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<philinux> thepreacher;~ there is this for skype http://m.webupd8.org/2013/10/get-sound-working-in-skype-with-ubuntu.html?m=1
<thepreacher> ActionParsnip, the results of the command you gave is at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cda2514087531e8776c3d93e61d460224990cdfe
<JaredForTheWin> Hey guys, I have a problem with Ubuntu. Specifically 13.04.
<Guest89573> hi all, using audacity on ubuntu 12.04 trying to record from flash based streams. recording works fine when listening to rhythembox but audacity sort of freezes when using a flash stream
<JaredForTheWin> Well, when I start it up, it's like 720x800 resolution or something
<JaredForTheWin> And I can't change it, and I tried a reinstall of Ubuntu
<JaredForTheWin> And that didn't change it
<thepreacher> philinux, yeah I have tried that but it never worked for me
<philinux> thepreacher;~ ok
<JaredForTheWin> Did anyone listen to my problem at all?
<usr13> JaredForTheWin: What monitor do you have?
<philinux> thepreacher;~ what about testing under sound settings. Is the correct device set to play sounds through
<vak> there is no audio recorder preinstalled in ubuntu 13.10 to record something from microphone?..
<JaredForTheWin> usr13: 1280x800 monitor,it's built-in to my computer (it's a laptop)
<philinux> vak;~ sound-recorder is
<jony_easyrider> in my Ubuntu 12.04 x64 sudenly none of the memory stick will work, what happened?
<Guest89573> audacity and flash streams were OK in previous versions of ubuntu; anyone has this problem?
<gvo> JaredForTheWin: This might help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<vak> philinux: i see no sound-recorder by default
<philinux> vak;~ open dash type sound
<xeberdee> Hi all - I need a lightweight desktop. I tried e17 but I just get a grey screen and loads of install problems. which very lightweight desktop would you recommended for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> thepreacher: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels maxed and unmuted?
<gvo> lubuntu
<philinux> vak;~ gahh it's gnome-sound-recorder
<ActionParsnip> thepreacher: http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/enable-sound-dell-xps-15-laptop-running-ubuntu-1004/
<ActionParsnip> thepreacher: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellXPSM1530
<vak> philinux: perhaps i'm missing something gnome-sound-recorder isn't installed as well
<gvo> xeberdee what hardware?  If fairly new, lubuntu might work.
<philinux> vak;~ sudo apt-get install gnome-sound-recorder or use software center
<JaredForTheWin> vak: sudo apt-get install gnome-sound-recorder
<xeberdee> gvo: it's a shuttle xs35, with atom cpu and graphic in cpu
<JaredForTheWin> vak: that should help you out
<Guest89573> just for the record, im trying to record off grooveshark via audacity
<gvo> xeberdee: I
<vak> philinux, JaredForTheWin: i will really do so, thank you, guys. However i am wondering how could it be that this basic app is not available by default anymore...
<gvo> xeberdee: I'd go with lubuntu
<xeberdee> gvo: I'm running fluxbox atm, runs ok but stuff like desktop icons and file browsing are not apparently obvious.
<yeats> !illegal | Guest89573
<ubottu> Guest89573: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<usr13> vak: arecord, aplay - command-line sound recorder and player for ALSA sound card driver
<Guest89573> oops
<usr13> vak: see man arecord
<philinux> vak;~ my install was 13.04 then upgrade to 13.10
<vak> philinux, JaredForTheWin: Unable to locate package gnome-sound-recorder -- wow
<JaredForTheWin> vak: i'm pretty sure it's still there
<sgp667> hey does anyone know what determines if your network sniffer is capturing all of traffic becuase I have one setup but I double it captures a lot
<philinux> vak;~  what ubuntu you running
<xeberdee> gvo: looks like enlightenment is still developing but I tried on several machines over several years, and it seems buggy
<thepreacher> ActionParsnip, everything except beep, capture is maxed
<usr13> sgp667: tcpdump
<vak> usr13: tbh, i'd need this to my IT-unaware friends that do not use console/terminals ))
<vak> philinux: 13.10
<philinux> vak;~ it comes from gnome-media i  think
<philinux> install that
<sgp667> usr13: wow I should have known this already thanks
<philinux> vak;~ apt-cache policy gnome-media
<vak> philinux: JaredForTheWin: gnome-media indeed provides it. The question that remains -- why not by default :)
<jony_easyrider> since I moved and resized some partitions, and I updated grub, none of my usb memory stick are working, please help
<philinux> vak;~ this is installed by default http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/amd64/gnome-media/filelist
<tomwp> need to transmit real-time video conferencing with webcam, I'm using VLC via http protocol and I can, but not via rtsp, is there any special configuration to be done?
<vak> philinux: ok... strange...
<philinux> vak;~ what does this say   apt-cache policy gnome-media
<usr13> vak: NOt sure what you mean by that last comment, but if it is about avoiding console and/or terminals;  It appears to me you'd miss out on quite a lot.
<ice9> some of the icons in the default icon theme are broken, how do I fix them?
<vak> philinux: http://pastebin.com/eFx9CuUH
<ObrienDave> ice9, define "broken"
<philinux> vak;~ ok so open dash and type in sound
<ice9> ObrienDave, looks like they doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> thepreacher: do the links I gave help?
<vak> usr13: i am ok with console, but my daughter not and will not :)
<cfhowlett> jony_easyrider, resizing and updating have nothing to do with USB.  I'd suspect your USB itself has failed.  try a different one
<ObrienDave> ice9, try a different icon theme. not all themes have all of the same icons
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: or try a different port (if you havent already)
<ice9> ObrienDave, I tried but the problem remains
<vak> philinux: it is *after* apt-get install. it is ok now, I've been wondering why it was not installed from distro...
<jony_easyrider> cfhowlett, none of my usb sticks are working in either port, and on the same machine on same USB port in windows they are working fine
<usr13> vak: Her los....
<vak> usr13: or gain.
<usr13> vak: Yea, she gets you to do it for her.
<jony_easyrider> fdisk -l shows me those sticks but they are not mounting automatically
<philinux> vak;~ open a terminal and type in gnome-sound-recorder
<gvo> jony_easyrider: reboot?
<usr13> vak: So, you create scripts to do what she wont do, (so she can just click on an icon).  :)
<jony_easyrider> gvo, did not help
<cfhowlett> jony_easyrider, kernel upgrade recently?  try dropping down a number.
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: does:   dmesg | tail -n 15    show them in and out?
<vak> usr13: right. That's why we stay with serving and those who can't will stick to management -- unfair, rigth ? ))
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: when you last unplugged it when it was working, did you use the safe removal feature in your OS before unplugging it?
<jony_easyrider> yes, I safely removed it
<jony_easyrider> and yes, I've done kernel upgrade
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: what file system is it useing?
<jony_easyrider> how can I downgrade?
<jony_easyrider> ActionParsnip, fat32
<edolouglin> How do I remove the Find shortcut key  (ctrl-shift-F) in the terminal (in 13.04)?  The Search menu  entries aren't listed in with the Terminal shortcuts and it doesn't appear to be a global shortcut.
<cfhowlett> jony_easyrider, reboot.  choose advanced options or choose older ubuntu.  login
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: have you fsck'd the partition, you can do it in Windows too. FAT32 is far from robust
<usr13> vak: Not so much that it is unfair, I would say unfurtunate.  (I want to do things for myself, and learn, so I fill sorry for those that don't).
<vak> philinux: it is installe and available now, i just can't figure out, how is the distro was installed if it wasn't done already...
<cfhowlett> jony_easyrider, is this a wubi / windows installation or are you truly dualbooting?
<usr13> *feel* (not fill)
<vak> usr13: they learn other things that techies aren't usually good for, sometimes absolutely not good for  -- socially related stuff
<thepreacher> ActionParsnip, because the version of ubuntu on which they are based are quite old, i'm trying to find equivalent or replacement command and applications
<usr13> vak: social smocial
<vak> usr13: haha, right.
<jony_easyrider> cfhowlett, truly dual boot
<cfhowlett> jony_easyrider, OK  try the older kernel version
<lessless_> folks, If I my video card is manufactured by ATI, than why do I receive an 'Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory' error?
<JaredForTheWin> lessless_ are you sure you aren't using 2 video cards?
<JaredForTheWin> because it is possible
<ActionParsnip> hellslinger: how do you mean "they are based on"
<ActionParsnip> thepreacher: ahhh reread now
<ActionParsnip> thepreacher: do they still not apply?
<lessless_> JaredForTheWin, pretty sure http://pastie.org/8530726
<lessless_> lspci  | grep VGA | wc -l => 1
<koss> http://www.amazon.com/gp/socialmedia/promotions/wishlist2013?t=kdeal-20&tag=kdeal-20&ascsubtag=ExX5nl0WEeOt3UIMSvjoXwyIo3_6gvq3_2VQ_0_0
<thepreacher> ActionParsnip, yeah they are kind of outdated as the programs and options talked about are no longer valid. BTW I tried the simplescreenrecorder program and changed the Audio Input backend from pulsaudio to alsa and it was able to record the screen and the background noise although was very faint. If alsa will work instead of pulseaudio how can I make also the default back end instead ?
<jony_easyrider> kernel downgrade did not help, the sticks are not working :((
<edolouglin> I can't see where to remove the ctrl-shift-F shortcut in Terminal. Any ideas?
<JaredForTheWin> edolouglin: just don't use it and it will be the same
<edolouglin> I need that shortcut for Emacs, so I can't just not use it.
<molqr> a box 'A' gets its ip via dhcp .... how can i arrange so that A stores its ip on another machine B .... B has a fixed ip address so i can always query B to figure out A's ip .... or is there any other way to track the ip of a machine with dhcp addresses?
<jony_easyrider> I will reinstall Ubuntu
<somsip> molqr: give A a fixed IP outside of DHCP but in the same network. Works for me
<gvo> edolouglin: Is there and option Keyboard shortcuts in your Edit menu?
<Rory> molqr: You know the hostname of the box, call it 'foo' you can just to "host foo" and get its IP
<molqr> somsip: i see. could you give me some more details.
<edolouglin> gvo: The Search menu isn't listed in the shortcut editor and c-s-F isn't listed as a global shortcut either (looking via gconf)
<Rory> molqr: For the other approach, give A a static IP the same way you gave it to B
<molqr> Rory: thanks but what if many boxes have the same name? sorry i don't know much about networking.
<Rory> molqr: It all depends on your dhcp server really. is it a home router?
<somsip> molqr: change /etc/network/interfaces similar to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6524937/
<molqr> Rory: sorry can't do that. I am on 172.*.*.* range... do you want me to give A some ip like 10.x.y.z. ?
<john_doe_jr> I need to remove mono and install a very specific version on my server…does anyone know how to go about doing that?
<molqr> Rory: no it is a university network.
<molqr> somsip: thanks will check that.
<somsip> molqr: but you may be restricted by the DHCP server. If it doesn't allow you to allocate static in the same subnet then you will have problems
<Rory> molqr: Can you step up a level and tell us what you want to *achieve* - because there might be a neater way of doing it
<docente> hi to all i have a problem: the system wont upgrade more than precise pargolin, someone can help me?
<zyzzyva> hi all, I'm trying to abort a TestDisk operation that seems to be filling an external drive with more space than I was originally trying to rescue
<zyzzyva> not sure how to quit or if it's safe to ctrl-C
<molqr> Rory: sorry. let me try again. boxes on my lan get ip via a DHCP server beyond my control. i want to monitor the ip of a fixed machine Foo. there are some fixed ips available. so i was hoping to have Foo write its ip to one of the fixed ip machine.
<ObrienDave> docente, you're set to only upgrade LTS versions
<Rory> molqr: Why not just assign foo a static IP in the first place, thus sidestepping the problem
<docente> ObrienDave, howto unset this?
<somsip> molqr: in that case, setup a domain (including a free one like noip or dyndns) and get the A machine to register it's internal IP. Then you can use a FQDN to access it
<Rory> molqr: Oh yeah do that ^
<PaRaD0xxR> Hi, I'm still trying to get print sharing working.  I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu I think I followed the directions there all properly, but I still can't print to a Ubuntu 12.04 lts box sharing its printer, either on xp/7 or another pc running lubuntu.  Not sure what else to check.
<molqr> Rory: on my lan all machines have 172.a.b.c ips.... and i can not assign one of the fixed ips as the mail server, print server and ftp server are assigned the fixed ip. so these fixed ips are not availble tome for assigning to machines.
<ObrienDave> docente, software & updates, updates, notify me of new versions, change to "for any new version"
<tmmunq> !zentyal
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Rory> molqr: I think you should just refer to this machine by its hostname not its IP address. That's what they're for :)
<PaRaD0xxR> The lubuntu laptop sees the hostname of the ubuntu pc sharing the printer, and adds it just fine, but I get "cannot locate printer" when I try the test page
<Rory> molqr: Give it a nice unique hostname
<molqr> somsip: noip dyndns and FQDM ... will read up on them. thanks.
<tmmunq> does anyone know any tools for benchmarking a network device? more specifically a router/firewall?
<Rory> molqr: Find out the full hostname with "dig +short -x 1.2.3.4" where 1.2.3.4 is your current IP
<docente> ObrienDave, already set dont' work
<molqr> Rory: sorry but somehow i can' ever ping the machines by the hostname.. we always use ips... but of course the machines that have fixed ips.. i can ping them by hostname ... is this related to how the DHCP server is set up?
<somsip> molqr: basically, on an IP change, machine A will run a script to update the DNS records for a domain like 'machineA.mydomain.noip.org' so you can just access it using that fixed Fully Qulified Domain Name
<molqr> Rory: thanks will try that.
<molqr> somsip: yes i had something like that in mind. whenever the ip of Foo changes it will write its ip via ftp to the Bar server .. that has a fixed ip.
<Rory> for example molqr my current domain is "rory-W530.lee1.uk.odnet.co.uk" - anyone else who is part of lee1.uk.odnet.co.uk can just "ping rory-W530"
<docente> ObrienDave, i have a terminal opened, explainj me where i can check why dist won't upgrade
<somsip> molqr: then you'd be reinventing the wheel a bit if you did the same thing yourself. Certainly possible I would think
<JaredForTheWin> Sometimes I wonder if Rory really is a AI..
<molqr> somsip: yes sir. you are right. i will try to use the ones you mentioned.
<ObrienDave> docente, i don't know if you can change that through terminal
<Rory> JaredForTheWin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent!
<somsip> molqr: some reading http://www.shakabuku.org/writing/dyndns.html
<JaredForTheWin> But you are intelligent!
<molqr> Rory: i don't get any output when i try dig +short -x 172.26.94.222
<molqr> somsip: thanks.
<Firefly67> hi can anyone help me with the keyboard in ubuntu 13.10 not printing the character it is supposed to print?
<ObrienDave> docente, try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Rory> Firefly67: For example...?
<JaredForTheWin> Rory: But you are very intelligent!
<JaredForTheWin> The internet is getting a little bit TOO smarter...
<docente> ObrienDave, i'm doing
<Firefly67> I had to copy-paste the hash-symbol to get into this room, for example. If I type the hash key, it produces \
<Rory> Firefly67: Go change your keyboard layout, it's set to USA by mistake
<JaredForTheWin> Set to USA by mistake?
<Firefly67> I don't see any option to choose any country
<Rory> Firefly67: Yes on a US keyboard layout, you have to type shift-3 to get hash
<Rory> Firefly67: it doesn't have its own key without pressing shift
<hydra7> how to add space to /home in ubuntu?
<Firefly67> ok, what do I do to make the keyboard type what it is supposed to type?
<JaredForTheWin> Firefly is from England. That seems to explain it.
<Rory> hydra7: Is it a partition?
<hydra7> Rory yes
<Rory> hydra7: Boot from a LiveCD and use the gparted program to rearrange and resize partitions
<Firefly67> I don't see where I choose US/UK in keyboard settings -> keyboard layout
<hydra7> Rory: let's see
<PaRaD0xxR> it says "Processing - Not Connected?" in the print queue
<Firefly67> I only see switch to next source and switch to previous source
<Firefly67> couldn't enclose the above in quotes as double quotes prints @
<JaredForTheWin> Try typing @, then
<philinux> Firefly67;~ system settings > keyboard then bottom left layout settings
<Firefly67> oh, I have to click input sources to use - I choose UK?
<Rory> Firefly67: If you have a UK keyboard then yes....
<hydra7> Rory: can't expand from gparted
<Firefly67> thanks Rory and philinux, now it works
<Rory> Firefly67: Otherwise, no
<Rory> Firefly67: £# @"
<Firefly67> I chose English (UK)
<Rory> Firefly67: shift 3 is £££ now?
<Firefly67> shift-3 gives: £
<Rory> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<JaredForTheWin> $
<Firefly67> yay!
<hydra7> how to merge two partitions? one is /home and another is just ext4 formatted partition both are logical partitions
<philinux> Firefly67;~ sorted
<ObrienDave> hydra7, you can't directly merge 2 partitions
<hydra7> ObrienDave then how can i do it?
<Rory> hydra7: Back up, delete them, create a new bigger one
<[Jano]> hydra7: Use gparted
<Rory> hydra7: What is the other partition though, is it your Ubuntu / partition?
<hydra7> Rory: deleting /home?
<hydra7> Rory no just a empty formatted partition
<Rory> hydra7: Delete that one then
<Rory> hydra7: And expand /home into that space
<hydra7> empty one?
<Rory> hydra7: yes
<dondopa> Whats the handbrake commands to convert from avi to mp4 so that I can watch it on my samsung smart TV?
<Rory> Hi dondopa this is the Ubuntu support channel
<Rory> dondopa: you want #handbrake
<hydra7> Rory threw an error saying something like 'We are unable to inform the kernel'
<dondopa> thank you
<[Jano]> dondopa: Use Avidemux
<Rory> hydra7: err did you delete the entire partition table?
<dondopa> Jano I specifically have to use Handbrake
<ActionParsnip> dondopa: handbrake is a GUI application, so there are no commands for it. Its a clickable application
<hydra7> Rory i just selected it and deleted
<dondopa> handbrake-cli
<PaRaD0xxR> hmm..tried just a dummyfile to print, stuck at "getting printer information"
<ActionParsnip> dondopa: http://andrebluehs.net/blog/converting-avi-to-mp4-with-ffmpeg/    why not use ffmpeg
<Rory> hydra7: OK that's fine then, have you resized your home partition into the now free space?
<dondopa> I have to use Handbrake specifically the command-line one
<Rory> dondopa: Why?
<dondopa> because my dad insists that I use the stupid complicated Command line version
<hydra7> Rory no resize option for home partition
<Rory> hydra7: Can you take a screenshot?
<hydra7> okay wait Rory
<Rory> dondopa: Go ask #handbrake they would love to answer your question
<dondopa> I am in there
<norabbit> salut
<Rory> !fr | norabbit
<ubottu> norabbit: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hydra7> Rory http://imgur.com/ytU2b89
<Rory> hydra7: Which one is your home partition, sda7?
<Rory> sda5*
<cfhowlett> dondopa, you have a very good dad!
<hydra7> yes sd5 Rory
<hydra7> *sda
<dondopa> Whatever..
<Rory> OK well there's not much you can really do hydra7
<Rory> hydra7: You can't resize it because /dev/sda7 is in the way
<ActionParsnip> dondopa: https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/CLIGuide
<ActionParsnip> dondopa: I'd just get ffmpeg installed, ista tonne easier
<Rory> hydra7: You could back up the contents of /dev/sda7 and delete it, then delete that swap partition
<dondopa> ffmpeg is slower than handbrake
<dondopa> accordingto my dad
<Rory> hydra7: then you could resize /dev/sda5 as big as you like, and recreate the ntfs partition again
<ActionParsnip> dondopa: http://wdtvforum.com/main/index.php?topic=1114.0
<Rory> dondopa: Why don't you go ask your dad?
<hydra7> Rory can i create swap partition too?
<ActionParsnip> dondopa: yeah but all this time wasted getting the commands right......
<dondopa> I am supposed to find out on my own
<Rory> hydra7: yes but you can see, can't you, that you can't resize /dev/sda5 because there's no room
<ActionParsnip> dondopa: I'm sure we are talking minutes of difference in result
<dondopa> If I asked him he would scold me
<Rory> hydra7: Imagine they are real physical sliders, and use your intuition
<balintant> hi
<ActionParsnip> dondopa: good that you are being made to find out though, you can script it to abstract it to a single command when you get the actual command
<balintant> I need some help: I have a mining pc and I manage it from TeamViewer
<hydra7> okay let's see will be back in a moment
<cfhowlett> balintant, mining - as in bitcoin?
<Juunas> Hey everybody :) I have a "problem" when I'm booting to ubuntu. I got this error message: usb 6-1: string descriptor 0 read error: -22. So, I'm just thinking that could somebody help me with this problem?
<balintant> last time, I went to Terminal mode (CTRL + ALT + F1) from TeamViewer
<balintant> and mining stopped (yes - litecoin)
<dman777_alter> is deadsnakes repository safe to install python 2.7 on lucid?
<balintant> I've got this message when I tried to restart: http://imgur.com/k70MbT2
<balintant> BUT this is not the problem
<balintant> I restarted the PC
<balintant> and now I can't sign in to my account
<cfhowlett> dman777_alter, NO idea but I trust no snakes
<balintant> only to the quest
<balintant> i am angry now, so if somebody can help me, I'll be back in 5 minutes (smoking)
<Rory> balintant: What happens when you try to sign in?
<balintant> Got black screen and than the login window again
<power> hello
<power> help needed
<balintant> (I am using Xubuntu, if that matters(
<Rory> !details | power
<ubottu> power: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rory> balintant: Do you have ssh access to the box?
<balintant> I installed
<balintant> but I haven't have time to configure it yet
<balintant> open-ssh screen
<power> there is this script abcefghijk.sh assume it will echo "hyii $1" i want to make an alias alias ab="~./abcdefghijk.sh" then $ab tarun   then it show hyii tarun
<power> but it is showing undefined ab
<Rory> power: How did you create the alias?
<yeats> power: if I'm understanding correctly, you're typing "$ab tarun"?  try "ab tarun"
<power> no
<PaRaD0xxR> getting frustrated, both win7 and lubuntu can see the printer, but can't get anything to actually print, any ideas?  ubuntu 12.04 lts
<power> i tried ab tarun only in the terminal
<power> "ab tarun"
<Rory> power: How did you create the alias?
<power> @Rory alias ab="~./abcdefghijk.sh"
<power> in terminal
<Rory> OK power it will only work for the rest of that terminal session
<Rory> power: If you want it to work forever you need to put it in the file ~/.bash_alises
<power> i placed it in ~/.bashrc
<power> nothing happen
<power> still
<power> undefined ab
<Rory> power: what is the output of: type ab
<Rory> That's fine too. Could you put your .bashrc file on http://paste.ubuntu.com and let us know the URL
<aaronmehar> Hello
<power> means?
<Rory> power: type the following in the terminal and press Enter, let me know what it says: type ab
<aaronmehar> quick question fellow Ubunutuers, does being in  a RAID 5 give the drives any more stress than if I had 4 seperate disks?
<JaredForTheWin> I don't know, I never did RAID
<power> bash: type: opencv: not found
<Rory> power: why opencv ?
<yeats> power: your alias definition is wrong: alias ab="~./abcdefghijk.sh" should be alias ab="~/abcdefghijk.sh"
<power> here opencv==ab
<Rory> power: Could you put your .bashrc file on http://paste.ubuntu.com and let us know the URL
<yeats> power: stick to your original example naming
<balintant> Im back
<balintant> Rory, do you have any idea?
<balintant> I should reset the graphic configuration files for my account, I think
<balintant> but I don't know how to do that
<Rory> balintant: Yes in particular delete the file ~/.Xauthority
<neyder_> hi there I have problems after upgrading this oem-wireless-rt2x00-1044172-dkms_20120910compatwirelessstella6_all.deb
<Rory> neyder_: What problems?
<neyder_> dmks returns error 10
<Rory> neyder_: Can you put the full error output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rory> balintant: ssh into the box, and run "rm ~/.Xauthority"
<power> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525149/
<balintant> cool, thank you :D
<balintant> it is logging it
<balintant> in
<balintant> without black screen
<balintant> :D
<JaredForTheWin> Rory: When I did that, I couldn't logon
<FloodBot1> balintant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rory> power: That's not an alias, that is a function defined in that file...
<yeats> power: that's not an alias - that's a function
<power> when alias wa snot working
<power> i made it
<power> still not working
<Rory> power: Can you just put the following in that file
<Rory> alias ab="~/abcdefghijk.sh
<balintant> Rory, thanks man! Everything is working now!
<Rory> power: sorry: alias ab="~/abcdefghijk.sh"
<Rory> power: and then run "source .bashrc"
<JaredForTheWin> I wonder if Rory is a bit TOO intelligent...
<balintant> btw, can you help me settings up SSH? :)
<balintant> I don't want to use it with TeamViewer anymore, but I have to check it from my phone sometimes
<ActionParsnip> balintant: install openssh-server on the server side, connect with client
<balintant> it's done
<power> OKAY
<balintant> but it can't join
<power> its done
<Rory> power: Now does it work?
<balintant> I want to join from cellular network
<power> source bashrc
<power> it worked
<power> but why alias was not working?
<Rory> power: Because you probably typed it wrong.
<Rory> power: You never showed us, so we'll never know
<balintant> I can join if I am on localhost
<Rory> balintant: Where is this machine?
<power> give me a sec
<balintant> so I think, I should change the configurations of my router
<ActionParsnip> balintant: sure, its a bit pointles, but yes
<balintant> at my friend's house
<Rory> balintant: yes you need to forward port 22 on your friend's router, to the IP address of that machine on his network
<balintant> okay
<balintant> I'm trying it
<Lajjla> ActionParsnip my gratitude is beyond bounds, your google skills far exceed my own
<balintant> and can I make a domain (.dyndns?) which automatically links to my IP address?
<balintant> if the computer is turned on?
<balintant> I have dynamic IP address
<neyder_> Rory, pastebin.ubuntu.com/6525165
<Rory> balintant: Look into dynamic dns services, this is getting a bit offtopic now
<ActionParsnip> Lajjla: i use duckduckgo mainly but googleis a good fallback
<balintant> Rory, would you mind if I send you a PM?
<ActionParsnip> Lajjla: :) as long as you get the gold, its all good to ne
<neyder_> Rory and this is make.log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6525170
<Lajjla> ActionParsnip really?
<Lajjla> That thing showed up on my computer
<Lajjla> I wondered what it was
<Rory> balintant: I would actually, I need to get on with some work now.
<balintant> okay, thanks :D
<Rory> balintant: Try #techsupport channel on irc.snoonet.org
<balintant> than I don't disturb you
<balintant> okay, :)))
<JaredForTheWin> Rory: What if he's using a IRC client?
<power> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525180/
<Rory> JaredForTheWin: what? of course he's using an IRC client, we all are, this is IRC...
 * ObrienDave ponders WebChat ;P
<Rory> Webchat killed IRC
<gabmus> hello everybody
<Rory> I reckon 90% of people on Freenode right now can't even *spell* IRC
<gabmus> i have a question about realtek hd audio drivers on ubuntu 13.10: are they really needed anymore for hd audio? anyway, i read online that the normall installation via the install script provided by realtek messes up alsa resulting in no sound. what can you suggest me?
<ActionParsnip> lelele: what thing?
<Mongo44> Whats the terminal called you get when you press ctrl+alt+F1?
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: tty1
<neyder_> I have problem upgrading an oem driver oem_wireless_rt2x00 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6525165 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6525170
<power> can anyone help? Rory? please ^_^
<alexjohnson> Hello everyone. I need some help...
<power> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525180/
<JaredForTheWin> I'm seeing so many people joining with IRC clients (not Webchat) and not just on here!
<alexjohnson> Configuring 2 lan cards on ubuntu
<Mongo44> I can't figure out how to use it. I always have to hard shutdown because I can't figure out what to do.
<Fudus> gabmus: realtek sound seems to work without it in 13.10
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: sudo shutdown -h now     will shutdown the system
<alexjohnson> May someone assist me doing it?
<ActionParsnip> alexjohnson: are you using a GUI based OS, or server?
<alexjohnson> server
<gabmus> Fudus: yes, but if i plug my headphones in the pc port, the sound is really low. dont know if it is a hardware limit or a driver lack
<Fudus> sudo shutdown now
<ActionParsnip> alexjohnson: install wicd-curses and use that, or you can use /etcv/network/interfaces file
<Magellanicus> hi anyone using empathy?
<power> okay last help
<ActionParsnip> alexjohnson: /etc/network/interfaces  sorry
<power> i made some changes in bashrc
<power> are they permanent?
<Magellanicus> how can i see the channel list for freenode in empathy?
<ActionParsnip> power: yes, if it's the one in $HOME then yes, the file is rerad every timme you lauch a terminal
<gabmus> Magellanicus, why dont you just use gnome xchat instead?
<Mongo44> I can't figure out how to log in to the terminal, so I don't think I would be able to issue commands.
<power> okay thank you
<Fudus> gabmus:sound settings doesn't help? putting on gain for the headphone output
<gabmus> Fudus: it gets distorted if i get over 100%
<Fudus> Try disabling Replaygain, or enabling it if it is already on?
<Mongo44> What are some other windows compatibility programs besides wine? I would like to install some old Win95 games.
<gabmus> wait, what?
<iptable> Mongo44: wine or virtualise windows. Try playonlinux - prepares wine for you for a nice amount of apps
<gabmus> fudus: what is sound settings? what package is it i mean? the only sound settings i know are the ones from gnome-control-center
<iptable> Mongo44: so would I ... But sadly that doesn't happen too well... Don't expect miracles. Even windows doesn't support those any more.
<Fudus> What musicplayer are you using? Rhythmbox doesn't seem to have it
<gabmus> banshee
<sandman13> how to create a home folder after installing the os
<munz> yes Mongo44 i agree w/ iptable you can try virtualbox and make a win95machine in it
<munz> install win95 apps there
<Fudus> Look around in plugins or prefs in it and disable replaygain or enable if it is on
<gabmus> anyway, the problem occurs for every sound, so for games to
<geirha> sandman13: What do you mean? you want to create a new user?
<Fudus> oh ok then
<Fudus> nm :P
<gabmus> and lack of powerful audio is bad in tf2
<philinux> sandman13;~ it should have created one
<smoores> my vmail maildirs are being limited to 2 weeks of email. #postfix and #dovecot both said it's not there fault. sounds like something on my system is autopruning my virtual maildirs but I haven't installed anything like that. Is this an ubuntu 'feature'?
<gabmus> i tought about drivers just today... so, lets get back to them, could they solve my problem or screw up my system?
<Fudus> I have realtek audio and it is fine when I use headphones, so i can't help
<gabmus> fudus: i have an asus p8z77-v lx mobo, whats yours
<sandman13> philinux: i deleted it accidently while resizing :( but had my data backed up :)
<philinux> sandman13;~ you mean you had it on it's own partition and deleted the partition
<ctcb> I have a probably with my 8GB USB Stick, when I try to format it in Ubuntu, it does nothing at all, I can remove and add files myself, but I want it cleared. When I open GParted, it thinks the USB Drive is "Linux-Swap"
<gabmus> well, i guess i have to ask on 4chan.org/g
<sandman13> philinux yes. do you want to view the snapshot of gparted after the deletion?
<Magellanicus> i like to use empathy
<Magellanicus> thats why i dont use xchat
<Magellanicus> how can i see the channel list with empathy
<Magellanicus> ?
<FloodBot1> Magellanicus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mongo44> I was able to install Oregon Trail II with wine, and it runs good.
<Fudus> gabmus:http://askubuntu.com/questions/125235/headphones-very-quiet-with-realtek-alc663-intel-hda-82801ji/140146#140146
<Fudus> Maxym assisted me in finding the correct answer. In his case, the speaker was becoming muted. I had checked for that previously, but he lead me to consider the levels of seemingly unrelated items.
<Fudus> I eventually found that my "Bass Speaker" was set to 0 by default, but is actually mapped to my headphone jack. The level has no effect through the laptop speakers, but it is actually the headphone volume.
<Fudus> oops
<gabmus> thanks, lets see if it works
<philinux> sandman13;~ you could try creating /home then getting it's uuid and editing /etc/fstab from a live cd
<philinux> sandman13;~ not even sure that would work
<sandman13> philinux: i am right now in live mode
<philinux> sandman13;~ worth a shot - if not its a reinstall
<arun_> hello guys, I don't get my plymouth working
<lelele> why did they make xml files look so ugly?
<sandman13> command philinux i suck at terminal
<Rory> !fstab | sandman13 a good start
<ubottu> sandman13 a good start: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sandman13> philinux: here have a look at it: http://imgur.com/vNvSjMw
<ctcb> I need help with my USB Stick.
<gabmus> dont get what i should look for on alsamixer
<ctcb> I have a probably with my 8GB USB Stick, when I try to format it in Ubuntu, it does nothing at all, I can remove and add files myself, but I want it cleared. When I open GParted, it thinks the USB Drive is "Linux-Swap", now somehow GParted has made two USB Sticks from my one stick.
<philinux> sandman13;~ well once you create /home you then need sudo blkid to get its uuid then edit /etc/fstab on your hard drive and check the uuid's match
<gordonjcp> ctcb: use dd to zero out the first few blocks of the stick, then repartition
<ozberk> hi guys how canI calibrate a new notebook baterry
<ctcb> gordonjcp, How do I do that? I'm not that tech savvy on things like this.
<philinux> sandman13;~ if too difficult then reinstall from the livecd
<CatKiller> ozberk: Refer to the manual? That's not really something related to ubuntu
<CatKiller> ozberk: Usually you charge it fully then discharge it fully then recharge it fully. But that depends of the battery
<ozberk> I had tried it with arch linuyx but it decharged in 1 or two hours and I guess I will be using it ubuntu or one of
<ozberk> vait
<CatKiller> OK but what's the relation with the calibration?
<ozberk> wait a sec how can I get support with my batery
<Fudus> gabmus with the headphones plugged in try increasing various things in alsamixer to see if it helps
<gabmus> Fudus, already tried, no changes
<CatKiller> ozberk: Does the battery discharge as fast on another OS?
<ozberk> the battery is new it shouldn't decharge that fast
<ozberk> yes
<CatKiller> ok then good luck with that :p
<sandman13> okay philinux latter one seems the backup plan let's see the first one though
<ozberk> it's decharged %0 now it has charging almost four hours and green light shown up
<adamu777> Hello
<sandman13> ozberk: charge to 100% and continue discharging until it can't power on anymore
<ainx> help please
<ozberk> sandman13:I did
<ainx> how to verify the gpg key?
<ainx> on raring 13.04
<ozberk> now how man y hour do I need to charge it that's what I asked
<ctcb> gordonjcp?
<Fudus> gpg --verify blah.asc
<sandman13> ozberk: charge until it's full 100%
<ozberk> sandman13: the green light is shown up now I will install xubuntu or one of devirates of ubuntu  ( accutaly ubuntu vanillia is a bit laggy )
<philinux> ainx;~ what error message you got
<gabmus> so, if anyone has ideas http://boards.4chan.org/g/res/38517583
<ainx> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4B6DCB2258043CFF
<ObrienDave> ainx, http://www.apinpratap.com/how-to-fix-gpg-error-%E2%80%9Cno_pubkey%E2%80%9D/
<ainx> ok thx
<azlan> malay girl
<Eli-5dce> Is ArticSun around?
<user137> hallo
<user137> is anyone there
<user137> plese answer mw
<k1l_> *sigh*
<user137> hallo i need help i wont to know why did ubuntu create two boot par4titions insted of one
<k1l_> user137: can you show a "sudo fdisk -l" (which is a low case L) in a pastebin please?
<user137> how do i do theat
<Neeke> Hi
<Neeke> How r u ?
<spikey360> Neeke, how is who?
<user137> i am a beginer with ubuntu but i had it on this computer an drive before but after i did an uefi instalation i have now one fat32 uefi boot partition and one extf2 boot partition and one crypt-luks partition
<user137> i am a beginer with ubuntu but i had it on this computer an drive before but after i did an uefi instalation i have now one fat32 uefi boot partition and one extf2 boot partition and one crypt-luks partition why is it that i have two boot partitions?
<user137> hallo for anyone there i have a question i am a beginer with ubuntu but i had it on this computer an drive before but after i did an uefi instalation i have now one fat32 uefi boot partition and one extf2 boot partition and one crypt-luks partition why is it that i have two boot partitions?
<ctcb> Okay, once I've zeroed out my USB Stick, it doesn't appear at all, and some strange non-existant drive called 8.5GB Volume is in my devices.
<Gorash_> Hi! sudo apt-get upgrade   >> Grub package gives me: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `/dev/disk/by-id/ata-QEMU_HARDDISK_QM00001'.
<ctcb> When I try to format my 8.5GB Volume, it says it is a partition on my 1TB Hard Drive.
<user137> Hallo i need help i have a question i am a beginer with ubuntu but i had it on this computer and this hard drive before but after i did an uefi installation i have now one fat32 uefi boot partition and one extf2 boot partition and one crypt-luks partition why is it that i have two boot partitions?
<user137> Hallo i need help i have a question i am a beginer with ubuntu but i had it on this computer and this hard drive before but after i did an uefi installation i have now one fat32 uefi boot partition and one extf2 boot partition and one crypt-luks partition why is it that i have two boot partitions?
<mediawork> in ubuntu are we expected to edit the fstab directly?
<mediawork> or is there some preferred tool to do this?
<user137> Hallo i need help i have a question i am a beginer with ubuntu but i had it on this computer and this hard drive before but after i did an uefi installation i have now one fat32 uefi boot partition and one extf2 boot partition and one crypt-luks partition why is it that i have two boot partitions?
<ObrienDave> !patience | user137
<ubottu> user137: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ctcb> Any chance of somebody helping me with my USB Stick problem? I have no other way of putting Windows 8 back on my laptop.
<aasirc> ctcb what's the trouble?
<ctcb> I'll paste it again.
<aasirc> ta
<ctcb> Okay, once I've zeroed out my USB Stick, it doesn't appear at all, and some strange non-existant drive called 8.5GB Volume is in my devices.
<ctcb> When I try to format my 8.5GB Volume, it says it is a partition on my 1TB Hard Drive.
<aasirc> can you paste a fdsik -l ?
<aasirc> on a pastebin not here.
<ObrienDave> fdisk -l
<aptget> hello
<aptget> need help here
<ctcb> aasirc, http://pastebin.com/jUqCfNR6
<CarlFK> aptget: just ask
<aasirc> ctcb /dev/sdb is your pen. now, what do you need?
<ObrienDave> ctcb, sdb is your USB stick
<ctcb> aasirc, I can't format sdb or Ubuntu can't detect it.
<aasirc> ok
<aasirc> do you want it fat?
<aasirc> ntfs? else?
<ctcb> aasirc, Like, I can't do anything right now because it doesn't show up.
<aasirc> ctcb it's normal, you need to format it first.
<aasirc> what you want to use it for?
<ctcb> aasirc, I need to write an ISO to it and boot it to install Windows 8.1 Enterprise.
<onizu> hi
<aasirc> ctcb is it more than 4GB?
<ctcb> The ISO is 3.3GB.
<ctcb> The Pendrive is 8GB.
<onizu> hi. does anyone know the hotkey for toggling between EN and RU input on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<aasirc> ok, the pendrive counts.
<ctcb> aasirc, I'm confused because when I have my USB Drive out, it shows this: http://i.imgur.com/slKSlhb.png
<mediawork> anyone know a nice web interface to git,  a git webserver.
<aasirc> ctcb format it ntfs , looking for guide since I'm not on linux right now
<mediawork> ?
<aasirc> ctcb did you try format it from there? right click or something?
<deserteagle> hello everyone
<aasirc> ctcb http://askubuntu.com/questions/68809/how-to-format-a-usb-or-external-drive
<ActionPa1snip> deserteagle: howdy
<xauth> Shouldn't you just dd the iso to /dev/sdb?
<ctcb> aasirc, It comes up about Partition 3 of 1.0TB Hard Drive.
<ctcb> If I try that.
<aasirc> then it's not it
<deserteagle> what should the output of this be? echo 'testing this thing' | sed '/testing/,/thing/p'
<ctcb> aasirc, That only appeared when I tried to format it the first time.
<aasirc> ctcb follow that guide and remember that your pendrive is SDB
<mediawork> gitorious looks good, but it is proprietary
<aasirc> ctcb ok?
<ctcb> This is all so confusing.
<aasirc> ctcb nothing confusing about it. you just need to prepare the usb pen to receive data. that's called formatting. the guide I linked you explains it clearly.
<ObrienDave> ctcb, it gets easier eventually :)
<ctcb> aasirc, http://i.imgur.com/hZx8sat.png
<ctcb> That didn't appear before I started trying to format this drive.
<aasirc> ctcb your pen is SDB not SDA
<ctcb> I might of accidentally made that or something.
<ObrienDave> ctcb, top right, select sdb in dropdown
<aasirc> ctcb if you are a windews user that it's like C:\ and D:\ , two different drives.
<aasirc> mediawork tried this? https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Gitweb
<deserteagle> does anyone know sed?
<deserteagle> apparently mine doesn't work right
<aasirc> deserteagle better off with #sed
<deserteagle> :O
<deserteagle> k, thanks
<aasirc> np :)
 * deserteagle didn't know they had their own channel... uh oh
<aasirc> eh
<user137> Hallo i need help i have a question i am a beginer with ubuntu but i had it on this computer and this hard drive before but after i did an uefi installation i have now one fat32 uefi boot partition and one extf2 boot partition and one crypt-luks partition why is it that i have two boot partitions?
<mediawork> aasirc,  only thing, gitweb seems so basic.  -- I was wondering if gitlab is better
<aasirc> mediawork never used one, sorry.
<user137> can anyone help me Hallo i need help i have a question i am a beginer with ubuntu but i had it on this computer and this hard drive before but after i did an uefi installation i have now one fat32 uefi boot partition and one extf2 boot partition and one crypt-luks partition why is it that i have two boot partitions?
<mediawork> http://demo.gitlab.com/sandbox/six     this is gitlab.
<mediawork> looks good, have to try it out a bit,
<mediawork> strange that gitlab is not in the ubuntu repo.
<prashant_123456> any dvd burining tool with multisession support ?
<user137> Hallo i need help i have a question i am a beginer with ubuntu but i had it on this computer and this hard drive before but after i did an uefi installation i have now one fat32 uefi boot partition and one extf2 boot partition and one crypt-luks partition why is it that i have two boot partitions?
<ObrienDave> ctcb, sda3 is probably your Win8 recovery partition. it is NOT your pendrive
<ctcb> ObrienDave, It wasn't there before today.
<ctcb> I've used gparted before.
<nils-> how do I disable ureadahead?
<ObrienDave> k
<e_t_> user137: The EFI boot partition has the files to load GRUB from EFI, then the /boot partition has your kernel and ramdisk for booting your system proper.
<e_t_> GRUB doesn't know how to decrypt the encrypted partition, so it needs to load the kernel and ramdisk from unencrypted storage.
<kn0thing> Hey guys, I have a broken ubuntu 13.10 install using a raid. I'm trying to revive it using switch_root but for some reason switch_root isn't taking my arguments, any thoughts? I'm using switch_root /tmp/blah /sbin/init (/tmp/blah is where i mounted /)
<Guest63468> .xchat2/budus.so
<Guest24619> hello
<ctcb> ObrienDave, So I got the drive to format, but when I went and did "sudo dd bs=4M if=W81.iso of=/dev/sdb", and went back to gparted, the drive was unallocated, and I couldn't put a "boot" flag on it.
<ctcb> Okay would somebody be able to help me? I've formatted my USB drive, and went in to gparted and set it to ntfs and with the flag "boot", then I went in to terminal and put "sudo dd bs=4M if=W81.iso of=/dev/sdb", which should write my Windows 8.1 ISO to my USB Stick. But when I go back to gparted, it's set as unallocated, and I can't put a "boot" flag without formatting it again.
<t7_> hi guys
<t7_> does anyone use pci passthrough for windows games?
<NeoID> hi, anyone seen this problem before with mdadm and has any idea if the data can be saved? http://i.imgur.com/Fg7vPkU.jpg
<DRice7>  Anyone wanna take a look at my Xorg.0.log to help me out with a No Screens issue on a headless box? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525592/
<mwiz> hi i have a shopping list of things i want to do on my linux box
<mwiz> i think i'll take a crack at it and ask here if i run into any questions
<mwiz> thanks in advance
<ActionPa1snip> NeoID: have you fsck'd the file system?
<ctcb> Okay would somebody be able to help me? I've formatted my USB drive, and went in to gparted and set it to ntfs and with the flag "boot", then I went in to terminal and put "sudo dd bs=4M if=W81.iso of=/dev/sdb", which should write my Windows 8.1 ISO to my USB Stick. But when I go back to gparted, it's set as unallocated, and I can't put a "boot" flag without formatting it again.
<ActionPa1snip> ctcb: just boot the stick, should be ok
<ctcb> ActionPa1snip, tried that, it didn't boot, just went straight in to Ubuntu again.
<ActionPa1snip> ctcb: could borrow a friends PC to get this done?
<jhutchins> ctcb: When you used dd to write to the device, you overwrote the partition table and formatted filesystem.
<ctcb> ActionPa1snip, I don't have real life friends.
<jhutchins> ctcb: Where did you get the w8.1 iso?
<ctcb> jhutchins, how else can I write the iso to the drive?
<subz3r0> ctcb: just format the stick as you did. then extrac the iso to the stick. thats it.
<subz3r0> dont forget the bootflag...
<jhutchins> A bootable installer image is typically written directly to the device, not a partition, and includes an MBR.
<ctcb> subz3r0, I'm not sure how I actually open the iso to copy the things to the USB Stick.
<jhutchins> ctcb: Where did you get the w8.1 iso?
<ctcb> jhutchins, Microsoft.
<jhutchins> ctcb: Do they not have instructions on how to create a bootable USB?
<kn0thing> Hey, anyone have any idea why i'd have an initramfs pointing at a /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxx when it turns out that the /dev/disk/by-uuid doesn't exist?
<jhutchins> ctcb: How you treat the file is determined by how they set it up.
<daftykins> ctcb: there is an MS program for making bootable win8 USB flash drives
<ctcb> They basically say write it to a USB Drive or DVD.
<ctcb> Since my laptop doesn't have an optical drive at all, the second option is out of the picture.
<subz3r0> why you guys just confusing him?
<daftykins> ctcb: however, 8.1 is mostly designed for EFI boot, so you won't need anything other than the ISO contents to be extracted to the drive
<ctcb> daftykins, I don't know how to open the ISO.
<subz3r0> ctcb: format the stick as ntfs and give the bootflag
<subz3r0> then extract the .iso file with your favourite extractor
<subz3r0> you can open the iso like a .rar or .zip  archive
<jhutchins> subz3r0: WHere does the MBR come from then?
<subz3r0> jhutchins: ask your favourite search engine..
<subz3r0> ctcb: "file roller" does the trick...
<subz3r0> standard ubuntu extractor ... ;)
<daftykins> making up a win8.1 USB as subz3r0 is recommending works only for UEFI installs, *not* legacy ones. you'd have to make up the drive a different way to work for those
<subz3r0> pm me the result if it worked.... no time to scroll up x lines .... doing the dishes atm...
<snorlax> hey all... got a really stupid question.
<daftykins> typically the 8.1 ISO has a /boot folder with a bootsect.exe program to write the boot sector to a flash drive to make it boot correctly in legacy mode
<snorlax> how do I restart gnome on gnome-ubuntu?
<Rory> snorlax: sudo service gdm restart
<snorlax> hm tried that. let me try again.
<Rory> snorlax: do it from another terminal (ctrl-alt-f1)
<snorlax> ah ok. that was the problem.
<snorlax> now I have an error this is good.
<jhutchins> ctcb: Looks like they're right, this is a different kind of iso than linux installers use.  http://www.plop.at/en/winusbinstall.html <- pretty complete directions.
<snorlax> something crashed hard, and gnome stopped. It warned me about sending a crash notice, and now its in low graphics mode.
<snorlax> might just need a reboot.
<snorlax> thanks rory.
<Rory> snorlax: yeah, solves 99% of intermittent issues
<subz3r0> daftykins: UEFI installs?
<snorlax> i don't really need gnome on this box, but I like to look at configs using gedit.
<subz3r0> ehh?
<subz3r0> did you ever test it?
<Rory> snorlax: you can install gedit without installing the entirity of Gnome
<subz3r0> i did it x times with windows 7 with NON UEFI
<Orioa> does anyone know if they are working on the login screen bug for the newest version of xubuntu so that you are able to change the background
<Guest70826> oi
<Guest70826> hello
<Guest70826> i want sex
<compdoc> no thank you
<snorlax> Rory: yea. I might do that. I'm testing out this thing called partkeepr. I really should jus tbe using ubuntu server. But I'll probably just X with gedit from now on. Not that I don't like nano, or vim.
<Guest70826> bye
<snorlax> what ..
<snorlax> do they have a linux distro for that?
<daftykins> subz3r0: yes, UEFI vs. legacy - have you not done any OS installs on UEFI systems yet? they're quite different
<subz3r0> daftykins: you said that my solution works only for UEFI, and thats bullshit
<subz3r0> since the laptop was not with uefi where it was installed...
<john234> How are all?
<compdoc> I cant speak for all
<john234> great!
<daftykins> subz3r0: extracting the 8.1 .ISO to a flash drive and setting it as 'bootable' does not do enough to get it to boot in legacy mode.
<daftykins> subz3r0: it would require a boot sector to be created too, which your advice did not include.
<daftykins> anyway this is #ubuntu not ##windows ^_^
<NeoID> <ActionPa1snip> NeoID: have you fsck'd the file system?
<NeoID> nope, but I notice that the drive-number is not in the correct order anymore
<Miron> smurf metamorphosis
<Mongo44> My Win95 virtual machine doesn't work. It says no bootable medium found.
<k1l_> Mongo44: i doubt that is a ubuntu issue
<Mongo44> It is a virtualbox issue which is a program for ubuntu.
<compdoc> I think there is a virtualbox channel
<compdoc> are you installing from a cd?
<Mongo44> I installed VB from the software center.
<compdoc> no, I mean windows 95
<compdoc> that windows is so old you cant even surf the web with it
<Mongo44> I thought I did not need a cd for it to work.
<compdoc> you have to install from something
<compdoc> hope you arent using floppy images
<Mongo44> I don't even have a floppy drive.
<k1l_> Mongo44: you dont have a ubuntu issue. you have a virtualbox with windows95 issue. make sure the install media is set up propperly
<Mongo44> I am just trying to install old Win95 games do I really need to install the OS?
<compdoc> its likely win95 isnt compatible:    https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Guest_OSes
<k1l_> Mongo44: you cant run the games in VBOX without a OS
<k1l_> !wine | Mongo44 that is what you want
<ubottu> Mongo44 that is what you want: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Mongo44> I know about wine. I haven't had much luck when trying to install old applications.
<k1l_> Mongo44: yes, but you need to install win95 in vbox first before you can run programs on it
<Mongo44> Well, that's a bummer.
<elmcrest> hi all. is there a problem with the repo or is maybe a problem with my VM ... I get this https://dpaste.de/qcHy after apt-get update
<elmcrest> f.e. Ign http://de.archive.ubuntu.com saucy/main Translation-de_DE
<subz3r0> !de elmcrest
<subz3r0> !de > elmcrest
<ubottu> elmcrest, please see my private message
<subz3r0> !de | elmcrest
<ubottu> elmcrest: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<subz3r0> but no, there is no problem at all
<subz3r0> after sudo apt-get update you have to do "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<elmcrest> subz3r0 I did speak english, right? ... I don't understand the message, but OK i can join #ubuntu
<elmcrest> subz3r0 ok, but why is that "Ign" there instead of "OK" ...
<subz3r0> elmcrest: yes you have spoken english. but since there is a german channel to, there is no reason to talk it imho. anyways...
<subz3r0> "too"
<elmcrest> yes ok :)
<llutz> elmcrest: "Ign" means, "nothing new for me - i ignore this repo this time"
<subz3r0> IGN means ignore. in other words: Nothing has changed, so no need to updatee...
<elmcrest> llutz subz3r0  ok thx ... i was wondering because there had been a kind of long break ... felt like a time out
<subz3r0> elmcrest: you're welcome
<jonkri> Is there some way in which I can log in to the Ubuntu desktop over SSH? (Like, have the system start an X session.)
<mehulp> hi
<pixelgremlins> hey, I'm using lsyncd to sync files via rsync, is there a way to also preserve permissions?
<notok> I would like to run a bash script in the earlier stages of the booting process. Which script or config files should I be looking for? Thanks in advance
<notok> rc.local is not of interest because my partitions have alredy been touched by several services
<yeats> jonkri: you can do 'ssh -X' to access gui programs.  I you need full desktop access, you might look into RDP
<yeats> !rdp
<Rory> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Rory> yeats: RDP is Windows...
<yeats> Rory: ah yes - you're right
<Milapurr> D: Can someone help me?
<Milapurr> I cant install ubuntu 12.04 without errors like crazy.
<Rory> Milapurr: It's possible you have a corrupted .iso file
<Rory> !md5sum | Milapurr
<ubottu> Milapurr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Milapurr> ive installed 12.04 before on here.
<Milapurr> now my hard drive is failing and I need this to run
<Rory> Milapurr: You're trying to install Ubuntu to a hard drive that's failing?
<jonkri> yeats: I don't have X on the client, so I actually want to start the window on the server. But I can't, because it's not logged into X.
<quetzakubica> guys if I'm connected to ssh, every my input is send as separate packet ?
<yeats> jonkri: you probably need VNC then
<Rory> quetzakubica: Check by running tcpdump
<Milapurr> I can't afford a new hard drive and this one has a bad sector.
<quetzakubica> because I have big delay between inputs
<Rory> Milapurr: I recommend booting from a LiveUSB/CD and backing up your data
<Rory> Milapurr: I'm sorry to hear about your financial situation but if your hard drive is physically broken there's not much you can do besides buying a replacement!
<Milapurr> Theres nothing really on the computer im using ubuntu for endlife.
<Milapurr> It wont start windows 7 but used to run ubuntu just fine, i've done it before but I can't figure out how to reinstall anything
<quetzakubica> this is strange behaviour, I thought commands are send after "enter"
<Rory> Milapurr: What errors are you getting?
<Milapurr> Right now
<Milapurr> Ubi-part man failed with exit code 10
<Rory> That sounds very much like hard-drive failure Milapurr
<Milapurr> I cant boot into windows 7 without it hanging or without my wifi driver not working
<Rory> That's because you have a failing hard drive
<jonkri> So there is no command-line program in Ubuntu that says: Log in this user to Ubuntu's display manager?
<Rory> jonkri: You should install VNC
<Rory> jonkri: That is exactly what you need
<boern> hey guys i have a problem.. have ubuntu 13.10 on my SSD and i made a NTFS parition for windows on my HDD.. how can i make it dualboot with grub?  because now i have so boot either from SSD or HDD to boot in windows or linux
<Milapurr> my computer is only seeing a 10 gb space on the hard drive for some reason...
<Rory> boern: Boot into Linux, and run "sudo update-grub"
<Rory> Milapurr: Because it's failing, physically broken
<silverf0x> i have problems with grub2
<Rory> Milapurr: If it were a car, it would have its exhaust hanging off
<jonkri> Rory: Will VNC enable DISPLAY=:0 to be logged in? Because that's what I need. :-P
<boern> thats all??
<silverf0x> when i stat the box, it still on grubs whitout load the kernel
<vfw> !grub | silverf0x
<ubottu> silverf0x: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Milapurr> I cant afford another drive. So I gotta do what I can with what little I have right now ._.;
<boern> wow really
<boern> thank you *-*
<Rory> Milapurr: What "little" you have is a write-off
<Milapurr> o_o its 1tb of hard drive.
<Rory> Milapurr: How old is it; is it under warranty?
<Milapurr> its 2 years old
<Milapurr> warrenty is out
<Rory> I'm sorry to hear that
<Milapurr> its trying to install again.
<Rory> Milapurr: Just to make sure it's not this; when you boot from the LiveCD, check its integrity by choosing that option from the boot menu (press any key when you see the purple screen to access the menu)
<Milapurr> If I get a new hard drive it wont have windows 7 and my computer didn't come with an install disk
<Rory> Milapurr: You can get official install .iso from Microsoft's site,
<morales> Hello
<Milapurr> for free?
<Rory> Milapurr: Yes but you need to activate it still
<Milapurr> I have an activation it's on the bottom.
<Rory> Milapurr: You can use your existing license key to do that
<Rory> Milapurr: You won't need to buy another Windows licence, if that's what you're worried about. For now though, I recommend you check the integrity of your Ubuntu install media just to make sure it isn't that which is causing problems
<Milapurr> if i had another computer i would check integriy.
<Milapurr> integrity*
<Rory> Milapurr: You don't need another computer
<Rory> Milapurr: Just to make sure it's not this; when you boot from the LiveCD, check its integrity by choosing that option from the boot menu (press any key when you see the purple screen to access the menu)
<Milapurr> I have no irc anywhere else to stay connected.
<LindyThing> ubuntu 12.04.3 LTX x86_64 - updated successfully, dist-upgrade returns:
<sillyjillybilly> I'm having trouble setting up my CLX-3305FW multifunctional printer. I installed Samsung Unified Linux Driver. Acording to a thread in ask ubuntu. I need to remove it.
<LindyThing> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of initramfs-tools:
<LindyThing>  initramfs-tools depends on initramfs-tools-bin (<< 0.99ubuntu13.3.1~); however:
<LindyThing>   Version of initramfs-tools-bin on system is 0.99ubuntu13.4.
<Rory> Milapurr: It's fine, I have nothing else to do this evening, unfortunately
<morales> Can you read me ? i received "#linux-fr :Cannot send to channel" when i try to send on this channel :(
<Milapurr> okay
<sillyjillybilly> Can anyone please help me sort it out? Or help me figure out which version i have installed?
<Rory> Milapurr: It's fine, I have nothing else to do this evening, unfortunately
<Milapurr> alright
<Rory> LindyThing: Can you please put the full output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rory> LindyThing: The output of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get discobiscuit
<Rory> lmao sorry discobiscuit
<Rory> LindyThing: The output of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LindyThing> rory: sure
<k1l_> morales: you need to be a logged in user into freenode to write in #linux-fr
<Rory> (note to self, tab-completion for commands doesn't work in your IRC client)
<k1l_> !register | morales
<ubottu> morales: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<morales> Oh, thanks
<LindyThing> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525988/
<Mila> um i got mango to work
<Mila> its running integrity check
<Mila> i still dont understand why it says: no root file system
<Mila> when trying to install
<Mila> also: no errors
<Denc> hello, i have problem with ubunto and torrents, i cant download any torrent... anyone have any idea what i did wrong...
<LindyThing> denc: need more information
<LindyThing> denc: what client are you using
<Denc> i-m using transsmision
<Mila> i need a nap... being angry isnt gonna help fix this
<Rory> LindyThing: Can you please try running "sudo apt-get -f install" - pastebin that as well please
<LindyThing> rory: I did, and it's in that same paste
<Rory> Denc: What do you mean "can't download" what happens when you try?
<Rory> LindyThing: Oh derp
<Denc> Rory: my client cant find any peers
<LindyThing> denc: have you set up port forwarding on your router at all? I had a similar problem until i did that.
<Denc> Rory: i also check my ufw status which is inactive
<Denc> LindyThing: i can download on other computer and also on other OS on this computer
<discobiscuit> Rory, it's cool
<LindyThing> denc: can rule that out then
<LindyThing> denc: have you had success with any other clients on the ubuntu box
<megalinux> oi
<Mila> im gonna try reinstalling
<Mila> okay i got another error
<Denc> i tried with ktorrent and same story there
<Rory> LindyThing: I'm going to get you to download and install those specific package versions manually, hold on just a sec
<Rory> LindyThing: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/initramfs-tools/initramfs-tools-bin_0.99ubuntu13.1_amd64.deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/initramfs-tools/initramfs-tools_0.99ubuntu13.1_all.deb
<Mila> some partitions you created are too small. please make the following partitions at least /2.4gb
<Rory> LindyThing: sudo dpkg -i initramfs*deb
<Rory> Mila: Engage brain
<Rory> Mila: Read error, apply brain
<LindyThing> rory: fair enough, I'm not sure why initramfs-tools needs an older version of the -bin to update itself
<Mila> i dont remember how to install along side win 7
<Rory> LindyThing: I'm not sure either, I found a bug where this was a workaround
<Mila> my harddrive isnt even full
<daftykins> Mila: you didn't create a large enough partition to install to.
<Rory> Mila: Are you creating partitions manually?
<LindyThing> rory: can you link me to the bug while i'm installing old packages
<Rory> LindyThing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/984688
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 984688 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "initramfs-tools depends on initramfs-tools-bin (<< 0.99ubuntu11.1~)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Guest66987> a person can last they rootpaw?
<Mila> okay. another error
<Mila> no root file system defined please correct this error in the partitioning menu
<k1l_> !root | Guest66987
<ubottu> Guest66987: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Mila> and again it crashed
<Rory> k1l_: well guessed
<Mila> *sighs*
<Rory> Mila: Can you take a screenshot of your partitioning menu once you have set it up how you want?
<Mila> the entire thing is frozen
<Denc> LindyThing: i just realize i can download with kTorrent but just .torrent files and in my case i want to download trought magnet link.... any idea?
<Mila> i dont know what that is?
<Rory> Mila: How are you installing? With the guided partitioning?
<Mila> yes but i have no way of posting a picture here
<daftykins> Mila: sure you do. imgur.com or tinypic.com
<Rory> !paste | Mila
<ubottu> Mila: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LindyThing> denc: tpb indicates that issues with magnet links can usually be resolved by upgrading your torrent client. I'm not sure if that's applicable here. I use rtorrent with no magnet issues
<Mila> i cant paste the app i have has a bug where i cant paste things
<Mila> nothing works
<Rory> Mila: imgur urls aren't very long
<daftykins> Mila: ¬_¬ sounds like there's no helping you then
<daftykins> Rory: one for the twitter feed i think ;)
<Mila> i seriously need another computer to do this on...
<Mila> lets try partitioning again
<Rory> no daftykins it has to be a single, garbled question to make it onto there.
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> true
<Rory> daftykins: something like "a person can last they rootpaw?"
<daftykins> Rory: make it so!
<LindyThing> rory: those files don't exist on the server anymore. http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/initramfs-tools/
<Mila> im gonna try again... maybe i did something wrong
<LindyThing> I'm getting the closest match older than 13.4
<tonytt> is there a task manager in lubuntu ?
<Rory> LindyThing: Yeah good idea
<Rory> tonytt: There is
<Rory> tonytt: Oh, lubuntu. Not sure, ask #lubuntu
<tonytt> looked in the menu  . i dont see it
<tonytt> k
<Mila> ok rory for my main partition it says used: unknown under it
<Mila> i know that number should be around 108,000
<Rory> Mila: I don't feel comfortable advising you without a screenshot
<ryan_46> Mila: It sounded like when you select the partition, you didn't click the change button so that you could select file format and where to mount OS.
<Rory> Mila: Don't want to reach a misunderstanding and tell you to do something which could cause data loss
<Mila> think if i actually shut down my computer right it might display win 7 on the hard drive
<Rory> Mila: Yes!
<Rory> Mila: You cannot do things to an ntfs partition on Linux if it is unclean
<Rory> Mila: You need to go into Windows, shut it down properly
<Mila> cause ive been having to hard reboot because incant boot into windows
<Mila> i cant*
<Rory> Mila: OK we can work around that then
<Mila> i mean: it can go to the welcome screen and thats it
<Rory> Mila: Can you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs"
<Rory> Mila: Close the Ubuntu installer first
<Mila> im trying to load the cd
<Rory> Mila: OK well when you're in the live session, do that
<Rory> Mila: Then run the command "sudo fdisk -l" which will list all your partitions. If you can identify your Windows one (it will be something like /dev/sda1) make a mental note of that
<Mila> its times like this i wish i didnt have a password on the router
<Rory> Mila: If you can't identify it, paste the output from that command (ctrl-shift-c to copy from a terminal) onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<Rory> Mila: I don't understand how your router factors into this
<Mila> i need it to get online
<Rory> Mila: Are you able to connect with a cable?
<Mila> too far
<Rory> Well, rack your brains for the wifi password :) Or fix your Windows installtion and shut it down cleanly
<Mila> cannot do ntfs progs
<Mila> refereed to by another package
<Mila> reffered*
<Rory> Mila:  Try running "sudo apt-get update" first
<Rory> referred*
<Nach0z> sudo apt-get moo
<LindyThing> rory: that all worked, now I'm cursing my 100MB /boot partition :P
<Rory> LindyThing: Ah right.
<Rory> LindyThing: The bug report mentioned that
<LindyThing> rory: it's a VM so I could grow it, but I'll just boot to the new kernel and delete all the old ones if dmsg looks good
<Rory> LindyThing: I think you should do that yeah
<LindyThing> rory: since I'm actually another kernel behind
<Mila> paste.ubuntu.com/6526135
<Mila> theres that
<Rory> Mila: Can you now run: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda3
<silverf0x> i have problem with my grub2, my ubuntu still on grubs, and don't go ahead and boot my kernel... how i can fix that?
<Mila> command not found
<Mila> dammit spell...ing ... it wants chkdsk ru
<Mila> run*
<nafg> Hi, can someone tell me, I am installing a ubuntu computer as a kiosk. It needs to run on Wifi. The place has a wifi network that has no wifi password but it's a hidden network.
<nafg> Ubunt 13.10
<Mila> volume is corrupt
<Mila> no really...
<Denc> LindyThing: i tried to use rtorrent and same story...
<Rory> OK Mila You will need to run a chkdsk on Windows or risk data loss on that partition if you try to resize it
<nafg> 1. Is wifi config per user? because if not, I can log in as the admin user, set up wifi, and then log in as the kiosk user and i'm done
<nafg> Otherwise I have to edit config files or something
<Rory> Mila: If you want to disregard that, you can pretend everything is OK by clearing the dirty flag: sudo ntfsfix -d /dev/sda3
<Rory> Mila: That will allow the installer to use guided partitioning to resize your drive and everything should be shiny and happy
<LindyThing> denc: that's weird. You might pastebin your OS version / arch, and torrent client version(s), and the errors you're getting when trying to load magnet links
<Rory> Now I don't think I'm in the middle of helping anyone, and I've had a couple of vodka and irn-brus. I have a policy of not being in this channel while even slightly intoxicated, so I'm going to step out. Mila this might help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/112150/how-to-correctly-fix-a-dirty-ntfs-partition-without-using-chkdsk
<Guest66987> hi try to do nerface by stp can help me
<CarlFK> what happened to "[x] load images" in the latest  Firefox?
<LtRipley> hi
<Guest66987> what up
<LtRipley> my update manager is running in the background with 100% cpu usage, seemingly without doing anything, can there be a reason to this?
<LtRipley> or at least a process called update-manager
<LtRipley> is it run automatically on startup?
<IdleOne> I believe it defaults to once a week
<IdleOne> you can disable it in Software Center settings
<Mila> the disklost casper
<Mila> great.
<drpoo> Hi all, I am my 13.10 desktop reboots at random times. I checked out my kern.log and I see this line with every time my computer reboots:  nouveau  [  PTHERM][0000:02:00.0] temperature (136 C) hit the 'shutdown' threshold
<drpoo> any ideas?
<Mila> thats silly for it to shut down at 136 f. most anything i run will drag it up around 172. maybe theres a way to turn that off
<Calinou> drpoo, your graphics card is WAY too hot
<Calinou> you should keep an eye on temperatures
<Calinou> it is suggested you install the proprietary nvidia driver to avoid issues
<Calinou> Mila, 136 °C... not F
<LindyThing> drpoo: nouveau is pretty notorious for running mega hot
<Calinou> the hardware can be damaged with such temps
<Calinou> LindyThing, when it reclocks
<Calinou> when it doesn't reclock (fermi/kepler) there is no issue
<LindyThing> drpoo: at risk of coming under fire, I agree with calinou - use prop drivers if you're not morally convicted to use FOSS
<Mila> oh, thats a graphics. ick. fix that
<Calinou> Mila, it is harmful for CPUs or even VRMs too
<Denc> LindyThing: OS:3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:04:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux    torrent client: Transsmision 2.82 (14160), error: Couldn-t bind port 51413 on 0.0.0.0: Address already in use (Is another copy of Transmission already running?)
<LindyThing> drpoo: i've personally never experienced issues at all with prop nvidia on any linux install
<Calinou> same
<drpoo> LindyThing, i dont really care what driver i use. I dont want my computer to randomly reboot
<Guest74764> it looks like nouveau might be grabbing the treshholds from the bios: http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1303.0/01693.html
<Mila> I'm still having problems...
<drpoo> LindyThing, is there a way of reading the current temperature status of my GPU?
<Mila> i think im gonna take a nap.
<Denc> LindyThing: any way thanks for your help, now i have to go so i-ll try fix it next time
<LindyThing> drpoo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34449/how-to-see-the-video-card-temperature-nvidia-ati-intel
<LindyThing> drpoo: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/nvidia-331-20-install-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<snyp> How do I remove all unnecessary packages? Is there a list of stuff I might not need somewhere online? like so many video drivers and fonts.
<LindyThing> drpoo: the instructions at the bottom might not be idea for the above link - you might need to flip to a console session, kill your X session, and THEN apt-get purge nouveau, then proceed to install the nvidia drivers as shown
<LindyThing> snyp: sudo apt-get autoremove will remove all the things your system doesn't declare dependencies on
<drpoo> LindyThing, thank you! you rock!!
<snyp> LindyThing: yeah, i just wanted a list of 'auxiliary' apps ubuntu installs that i might not need. i didn't want to search them all manually.
<LindyThing> snyp: if you want to get more granular than that, you'll unfortunately have to look at what packages you don't think you'll need manually :(
<snyp> oh
<LindyThing> snyp: after that, as you start tearing them out, you'll find that some of the things you don't think you need are actually dependencies of things you do need
<LindyThing> snyp: most installed fonts are dependencies of either your DM or browser or office suite
<LindyThing> snyp: for example :)
<snyp> that.. could happen. mhm, gonna remove libreoffice i guess.
<LindyThing> snyp: you might be able to crop out things that autoinstall with Gnome / KDE / whatever DE you're using, one at a time, without breaking the DE, then apt-get autoremove will drag out some chaff probably
<timo_> can some how to inreface?
<snyp> brb
<awesomess3> hello. I have a 4GB thumbdrive and I want it to boot into Ubuntu 13.10. Should I use it as a Live disk drive? do I need to use grub? Should I use `usb-creator-gtk`? Should I just install ubuntu onto the thumbdrive? If I use it as a livedisk can I mount the rest of the 3GB onto /home/ubuntu?
<awesomess3> I have an Ubuntu 10.04 and a Windows 8.0 machine.
<LindyThing> awesomeness3: do you want a full blown linux install on it, or work it like a live CD
<awesomess3> LindyThing, which would be better?
<LindyThing> awesomess3: whichever suits your need. if you're just evaluating and have no need for installing packages, live is fine
<drizzle> @LindyThing - do you work for Canonical?
<madabyss> How can I change the SFTP root?
<snyp> hm. also need to delete the bulk of xserver-xorg-driver-xxx packages. that will be it for now.
<awesomess3> LindyThing, well I want to install `wine`, but can't I do that on the LiveDisk? I think there is some space in the ramdisk to install at least a little bit of packages.
<LindyThing> lindything: no, I'm a linux engineer for a major hosting / colo / managed services company using mostly redhat, but we support ubuntu and I've used it at home
<LindyThing> erm... that was for drizzle
<LindyThing> drizzle: and i support my wife's Mint installation
<LindyThing> awesomess3: you'll have to install things new every time if you run it live and install to ramdisks
<LindyThing> awesomess3: live installs aren't really meant for what you describe
<LindyThing> awesomess3: and a warning - i've run ubuntu on a stick before for work, and the solid state memory has a tendency to get shredded after a month of constant use
<LindyThing> awesomess3: so just be aware that you'll be replacing that drive if you use it often
<LindyThing> awesomess3: gparted will allow you to partition a thumb drive just like a hdd. It's been a long time, and I"m not sure about this, but Ubuntu MIGHT detect your thumb drive as an installable medium. If so, I'd just install it.
<LindyThing> awesomess3: I've always used USB HDDs, so i'm not sure if there's any prep you need to do other than making the drive bootable
<LindyThing> awesomess3: which you might be able to do in gparted.
<LindyThing> madabyss: need more info
<awesomess3> LindyThing, what about 'usb-creator-gtk' have you ever used that tool?
<LindyThing> awesomess3: no :(
<LindyThing> snyp: are you low on disk space?
<awesomess3> LindyThing, then how did you get the Ubuntu ISO into the 1GB thumbdrive FAT32 partition?
<LindyThing> timo_ what do you mean?
<LindyThing> awesomess3: what I'm discussing doesn't involve putting the iso on the drive as such
<LindyThing> awesomess3: though that's possible, you're talking about a live install
<awesomess3> LindyThing, or a LiveDisk demo
<snyp> LindyThing: no. just low on bandwidth on the mobile internet connection i use when away from home. so updates will be pull stuff i won't be needing.
<LindyThing> awesomess3: if you want to actually use the system, you'll want to make the thumbdrive bootable, then boot the machine with an install CD and the thumbdrive inserted, booting from the CD and selecting the thumbdrive as the destination
<LindyThing> snyp: i get you
<LindyThing> snyp: in that case, I think you just have to be careful of what you delete since they are all parts of a single package
<timo_> i mean i can find my Screenshot
<drpoo> LindyThing, the command apt-get purge nouveau  does not work. No such package
<snyp> ok.
<LindyThing> drpoo: dpkg -l 'nouveau*' | grep '^ii'
<LindyThing> drpoo: that will show you anything you have installed that matches nouveau
<LindyThing> drpoo you might need '*nouveau*'
<gvo> or just nouveau
<LindyThing> snyp: not sure if this helps, but "lshw -C display | grep -i driver" will show you what your display driver is
<LindyThing> gvo: or that :D
<madabyss> LindyThing: I just setup Ubuntu as a development env. I need to change the sftp root to point to my web root...
<gvo> I usually do it in two steps, dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<drpoo> LindyThing, I found xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is this the package to purge?
<LindyThing> drpoo: is that the only match for nouveau?\
<reggie_> hey folks
<reggie_> does anyone know why plymouth stops functioning after Nvidia driver install
<drpoo> LindyTing , see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6526367/
<LindyThing> drpoo: actually, i'm reading sites that suggest removing nouveau is actually not necessary
<LindyThing> drpoo: so forget that part
<LindyThing> drpoo: it wouldn't hurt anything and i always remove it
<LindyThing> drpoo: but you don't have to
<drpoo> LindyThing, im going to give it a shot
<LindyThing> drpoo: in that case, yes that's the right package
<drpoo> LindyThing, using this tutorial,, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/nvidia-331-20-install-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<LindyThing> drpoo: that's what i would use
<LindyThing> madabyss: multiple users i take it? normally sftp works just like ssh, dropping users into their home directories and allowing hte same file permissions as they would have in an interactive shell
<LindyThing> madabyss: I've never personally had a reason for it to behave any differently, but I'd google "change sftp root directory" - there are a lot of hits in there
<madabyss> LindyThing: Doesn't need to be. It's running as a VM on my local so I'm the only person that needs to login. It'd be nice if it could support multiple users but I only need to have access to the webroot
<LindyThing> madabyss: not the answer you want, but I'd just softlink the webroot in my home folder and double click into it
<LindyThing> madabyss: or, change your home folder to the webroot in /etc/passwd
<morales> hi, is there a command who can execute a program on console when we are innactif ? as the TMOUT = x close terminal when we don't use it.
<LindyThing> madabyss: then you'd always start in the web root
<LindyThing> morales: locally or SSH
<gordonjcp> morales: tmux, or screen
<madabyss> LindyThing: Hmm.. I suppose that an option. Althought I think should be a way to define paths. Maybe in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<LindyThing> madabyss: maybe :)
<jhutchins> madabyss: You can assign a chroot to ssh/scp.
<morales> Ok, i'll try
<reggie_> does anyone know how to fix plymouth after nvidia install
<jhutchins> madabyss: http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20080220110039
<LindyThing> jhutchins madabyss: won't that chroot all ssh connections though? I got the impression he wants sftp to behave differently to ssh console connections
<madabyss> jhutchins: Oh awesome. Thanks!
<madabyss> LindyThing, jhutchins: That is true. I only want SFTP path
<jhutchins> madabyss: That article also tells you how you could lock certain users down to scp only.
<fiz-> i would like to have ubuntu in cloud service, where to start?
<fiz-> just one vm
<bekks> fiz-: get an amazon ec2 instance e.g.
<Rarrikins> How do I find out which aptitude package a file is in?
<amol> is there any asset management software  for ubunt..?
<fiz-> 2 bucks per month, somewhat small value ;)
<fiz-> after switching to EU price is much higher
<fiz-> ;<
<shady_> helo-world
<reggie_> what's up shady
<shady_> brrr colf
<shady_> my ubuntu is wrking
<shady_> :)
<reggie_> lol great
<reggie_> do you know how to fix plymouth after installing nvidia driver
<xerty> I just updated to 13.10, the update froze with blank screen and was unresponsive. On boot disk won\t mount now.http://paste.ubuntu.com/6526502/
<shady_> plymouth not wrky?
<Calinou> reggie_, disable it
<reggie_> no just get blank black screen saying plymout not working
<Calinou> edit /etc/default/grub, remove "splash" from the boot options, then do "sudo update-grub2"
<reggie_> Calinou, I sort of enjoyed my boot splash
<shady_> holy bat caves
<reggie_> I'm sure there has to be a workaround for it
<Calinou> nvidia does not support proper boot splashes
<Calinou> (native-resolution ones)
<shady_> kill it
<reggie_> lol think I've found a solution but will have to apply it, I'll let you know what happens
<Calinou> ok
<Calinou> "[ 1692.263572] XFS (sdb): Corruption detected. Unmount and run xfs_repair"
<shady_> got to have plymouth, like milk
<Calinou> xerty, it got corrupted
<Calinou> so, you'll have to do what the error message says, and hope for the best
<jhutchins> xerty: Can you boot to rescue mode?
<madabyss> I asked this yesterday but I have to ask again. Is there anyway to su root on Ubuntu server? I'm really tired of typing sudo in front of everything.
<xerty> jhutchins:
<shady_> lol
<Calinou> madabyss, no.
<Calinou> there is a reason you type sudo for stuff that could be dangerous
<xerty> jhutchins: no, it hangs when it tries to mount the disk, but the live cd can mount the ext4 partition
<daftykins> madabyss: 'sudo -s'
<Calinou> you usually do not use sudo, too, do _not_ prefix it to all of your commands
<madabyss> Calinou: I'm not but most of my commands require it.
<madabyss> daftykins: What does the s flag do?
<daftykins> madabyss: "man sudo"
<Vaecile> Hello all. I'm having some trouble after upgrading to 13.04 from 12.04LTS
<shady_> try 13.10
<Vaecile> Isn't 13.10 still in dev mode?
<MonkeyDust> i went back to 12.04
<xerty> Calinou: how can i un corrupt it
<shady_> 13.04 left me befounded lookin for the confounded bridge
<jhutchins> xerty: From the live CD with the disk unmounted, fsck -a /dev/sda?
<jhutchins> xerty: sudo of course.
<s1ngl3c0r3> Hello there, I have a situation that I am unsure of. I have an ubuntu server, I connect to it via ssh. I initialize a program on it, the program is running, and the cpu is working around 100%.  The question is.... if I drop the ssh connection, does the program continue to run? or does it drop when I drop the ssh session?
<Vaecile> s1ngl3c0r3, are you logged in as root when SSHed?
<jhutchins> s1ngl3c0r3: Depends on the program and how you launch it.  A normal program from a normal shell will stop.  You can use nohup, screen, tmux, or disown to keep it running.
<articsun> Eli-5dce:  hey
<s1ngl3c0r3> Vaecile:yes, it is the root user
<shady_> where in h3ll is that confounded bridge
<MonkeyDust> s1ngl3c0r3: use !screen, then you can disconnect ssh without stopping the command
<xerty> jhutchins: fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb
<Vaecile> s1ngl3c0r3: Do you want the program to run 24/7?
<bekks> xerty: your filesystem is not on sdb most likely, but on a partition on sdb
<s1ngl3c0r3> jhutchins: MonkeyDust thankyou, screen it is.
<jhutchins> xerty: Try /dev/sdb1
<xerty> ak of course
<Vaecile> s1ngl3c0r3: Because if that's the case, then you create a script in /etc/init.d/ to execute it when the machine starts
<Vaecile> s1ngl3c0r3: Then you don't have to be logged in to start it
<xerty> bekks: right
<Vaecile> s1ngl3c0r3: and you can leave and it will still run
<xerty> jhutchins: it\s clean <question mark>
<s1ngl3c0r3> Vaecile: Im not too savy with writing scripts, I think I will try the "screen option". Sounds like the script would be better, just in case they reboot the machine. Its a VPS, that I just purchased.
<Vaecile> s1ngl3c0r3: The script is super easy. All you have to do is create a file called "yourfilename.sh" in /etc/init.d/ and edit it to run your program.
<xerty> jhutchins: after the failed update the sytem boots up with error / file system check or mount failed.
<s1ngl3c0r3> so I use "screen cmd" and that opens a new screen session with what I want to have running stay running. Do I just "close" my terminal now and it continue running?
<MonkeyDust> s1ngl3c0r3: ctrl-d
<MonkeyDust> s1ngl3c0r3: and logout, then back in and type    screen -rd
<glassresistor> im trying to use the simple-cdd debian install iso builder, it seems to be breaking following this tutorial in https://wiki.debian.org/Simple-CDD/Howto
<s1ngl3c0r3> MonkeyDust: nice! Thanks a bunch, that makes life much easier.
<glassresistor> is this know to be an issue?
<MonkeyDust> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<jhutchins> xerty: Did you check all of the filesystems?
<DAudioLink> Are there any issues with Ubuntu and AMD CPU/GPUs?
<jhutchins> DAudioLink: Yep, especially 13.10.
<GreexD> .
<GreexD> .
<bekks> Generally, in every version ;)
<DAudioLink> Pah. Thought I remembered Linux not playing well with AMD
<wad> So I installed Ubuntu on my new laptop. But I get a blank screen. After doing some googling, it looks like everyone who has an NVidia graphics card gets a blank screen when they install Ubuntu. >_<
 * wad starts sifting through the forums, looking for solutions.
<DAudioLink> wad: That's strange. There's generic NVidia drivers that it should've falled back onto
<lotuspsychje> those statements are so relative... i have an old amd 3200 with ati card working flawless on ubuntu
<wad> DAudioLink, the system seems fine. I hear the nice sound it makes saying that it's a the login screen. Just  a blank screen, though...
<vn> hi, how can I know what is the default mail server actuall used by the system?
<compdoc> AMD cpus are always fine. I use them in VM servers
<DAudioLink> wad: Does the TTY work? Ctrl+Shift+F# iirc
 * wad tires
 * wad tries
<DAudioLink> Or is it Ctrl+Alt+F#?
<wad> I tried the first 3 TTYs.
<wad> No joy.
<wad> Any other ideas are welcome!
<DAudioLink> wad: Did you grab a live CD version of ubuntu or just an install media?
<wad> One thing I did try was editing the boot options, and specifying nomodeset, and that got it to boot to text only.
<wad> I installed from a USB thumb drive.
<DAudioLink> Ah so you got graphics in text only mode?
<wad> Which I burned with the latest 64-bit desktop.
<wad> DAudioLink, I'm not sure what "nomodeset" means.... I got a text login, and was able to login and "apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade" though.
<wad> Was hoping that would help it.
<DAudioLink> You can install the NVidia drivers/package from the console and see if that fixes it or uninstall them and try for the generic
<slash_> hi all
<DAudioLink> It's possible the laptop has a heavily modified GPU that won't work without vendor specific drivers though.
<mentos_> hello
<slash_> what about wine? For me it is very difficult to run several windows programs with wine
<mentos_> I am trying to locate bitmapped fonts in ubuntu, can some one help me  ? I've enable them in fontconfig but trying to locate one font file
<MonkeyDust> slash_: try a linux native way for whatever you want to do, or use windows if you use a lot of windows programs
<wad> DAudioLink, thanks!
<CarlFK> what is the name of the  App launcher bar thing that flys out from the left?
<psamim> Hi, is there a way to filter messages in IRC to see messages from certain nicks or block some nicks?
<CarlFK> I am having trouble adding to it, and I don't know what to google for
<lotuspsychje> mentos_: wich font are you trying to find?
<MonkeyDust> CarlFK: open a program, it then appears in the launcher, right click on it and 'lock'
<daftykins> psamim: that's not Ubuntu support
<mentos_> lotuspsychje: Clean ( bitmapped ), I actually found it right now by using fc-list, im trying to convert it to truetype font as xfce craches when using this one
<slash_> MonkeyDust : my main problem is with office documents. In my work this is the standard instead OO or LO
<CarlFK> MonkeyDust: is "Launcher" the right term?  (cuz what you said works, until I reboot
<lotuspsychje> psamim: you can nick highlight in xchat
<MonkeyDust> slash_: well, i have windows xp in a virtual box for Main Stream Office
<DAudioLink> jhutchins: Any idea if the FX-83xx have issues with 12.04?
<jhutchins> wad: WHat you need to do at this point is figure out what your graphical chipset is and look for instructions on getting it working in ubuntu.
<wad> ok
<jhutchins> wad: lspci -nn | grep -i vga should give you somewhere to start.
<wad> It's a Lenovo IdeaPad y510p
<jhutchins> slash_: oo or lo will work better with the documents, just keep them in the original format.
<jhutchins> slash_: This will work better than trying to run office on wine.
<wad> I'm thinking I could just follow these instructions to install nvidia drivers from the console: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<MonkeyDust> wwwwwww
<slash_> yes, this is the solution that right now I use. But maybe anyone here could run Office with wine
<jhutchins> slash_: THere is a commercial product called Crossover Office which makes it easier to run actual Office programs, but differences in versions are just as bad as the differences beteween Word and OO.
<jhutchins> slash_: Crossover Office is a commercial extension of the wine code.
<slash_> jhutchins: sounds interesting
<DAudioLink> wad: Yup. Though running jhut's idea before you download the drivers to find out if the GPU even works with the Linux drivers would be prudent since the drivers are 200+ MB
<xerty> I updated to 13.10 and system now won\t boot. \Filesystem check or mount failed
<MattThirtyTwo> -dev
<Mongo44> Is it true that Linux is virus proof?
<jhutchins> Mongo44: No
<llutz> Mongo44: no
<jhutchins> xerty: Did you fsck all of the partitions?
<slash_> jhutchins: Have you try it?
<jhutchins> slash_: No, I believe using native linux solutions is a much better answer.
<zzxc> Hey guys.
<xerty> jhutchins: hi, yes no problems
<Mongo44> Has anyone here had a Linux virus?
<zzxc> No question, just saying hello while I'm waiting for the code to compile.
<llutz> !ot | Mongo44:  you'd better go to #linux
<ubottu> Mongo44:  you'd better go to #linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jhutchins> xerty: Try mounting the partitions from the live CD.  Try setting up a chroot and running aptitude -f install.
<zzxc> Mongo44: Not really. But it depends on what you consider a virus. Its a pretty ambiguous term.
<BluesKaj> Mongo44. it is possible but very unlikely
<jhutchins> xerty: Other than that, it's time to decide how much time it's worth before you just do a clean install.
<slash_> jhutchins: Yes, me too. But most of the people in my company don't :(
<jhutchins> As a matter of fact there's malware going around now that takes over embedded linux devices like routers, which often don't get software updates.
<bekks> Thats no new news, indeed :)
<zzxc> BluesKaj: Not really, all would need is a JVM, then any system would be open season, but generally JVM based viruses only leaverage as an install method for other things outside of the virtual machine, which then would be arch and os dependent.
<xerty> jhutchins: many hours config django server... so I'm really interested in keeping it alive
<bekks> xerty: Boot a live cd, save your django installation, and reinstall your system.
<jhutchins> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/28/researchers_warn_over_connected_device_malware/ <- this is supposedly not the same one that made the rounds in 2011.
<zzxc> jhutchins: There was also the telenet thing that surfaced a while back, which is a little terrifying
<jhutchins> xerty: Possibly mounting the partition with the django stuff on it and backing it up somewhere before you clean install.
<Guest74907> hola
<Weeper> hello, i am on windows. I want put linux Ubuntu latest version on USB
<Weeper> how can i create bootable
<Guest74907> cu-cu
<daftykins> Weeper: pendrivelinux.com - Universal USB Installer
<xerty> jhutchins: I'm trying chroot
<Weeper> OK.
<Weeper> tnx
<nkts> como va eso
<zzxc> jhutchins: infected devices behind a NAT would be great attack vector though. You could even use it for the CRIME or BEAST attack on ssl, which was always the issue due the amount of traffic required.
<zzxc> Weeper: Also from ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<belgianguy> anyone has an idea of the cadence of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/FirefoxDesktop?
<belgianguy> I added some translations some months ago, and they have to appear I think
<belgianguy> and they have *yet* to appear in the repo
<jhutchins> belgianguy: Should be some contact informationon the site.
<Weeper> is Ubuntu good for Netbook Acer aspire one AOA110? On windows xp i had problem with SSD
<belgianguy> jhutchins: thanks!
<belgianguy> Weeper: if it has an USB port, you could try for a general idea of how it would work, although perfomance wise, I'd say a real installation might be faster
<belgianguy> Weeper: you can 'try without installing', but odds are you are aware of that :)
<Weeper> but problem with ACER ASPIRE ONE is beacuse SSD 16GB is to slowly
<belgianguy> XP was never built with consumer available SSD's in mind
<Weeper> i wanna try ubuntu on SSD, not live version
<zzxc> Weeper: is it just that the i/o is to slow?
<belgianguy> Weeper: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1400/how-do-i-optimize-the-os-for-ssds
<belgianguy> Weeper: all in all I'd expect Ubuntu to perform better, as it still integrates new technologies related to SSDs
<Venko> Hey guys, I'm setting up an Ubuntu server to play around with. Which version do I want? The LTS?
<belgianguy> whereas XP is pretty much EOL
<zzxc> Venko: Most likely yes.
<Sian> hello guys, I'm trying to format an sd card with gparted and I haven't been able to. It fails to create file system, says that device is busy(it's not mounted). what can I do?
<xerty> jhutchins: chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Exec format error
<Venko> zzxc: So that's 12.04, right?
<bekks> xerty: 32bit livecd, and 64bit installation?
<zzxc> Venko: Yep
<ResQue> what command will tell me a folders total file size, im looking for something like df
<Venko> zzxc: Is 64-bit a good call for a server or should I go with 32bit?
<bekks> ResQue: "du"
<llutz> ResQue:  du -sxh
<bekks> Venko: If your hardware supports 64bit, use 64bit.
<zzxc> I would go with the 64bit if the machine supports it.
<sunbird> Venko: i don't think there's any reason to use 32 if your hardware supports 64.
<ResQue> bekks: thanks dude, normal i would google it but im stcuk right now in tty trying to fix an issue
<Venko> Alright thanks :)
<ResQue> llutz: thanks also
<XHEART24> hi
<xerty> bekks: cheers. I'm starting again :)
<XHEART24> i have ubuntu 12.04 lts , what program i download for itunes?
<zzxc> Weeper: I don't think XP had TRIM support so that might be part of the sluggishness. Depending on how old the machine is you might want to look at a lighter flavor. But installing ubuntu generally is pretty quick so theres no harm in trying it.
<xerty> jhutchins: best to start over
<bekks> XHEART24: itunes is not supported in other OS rather than Windows and Mac OSX.
<tehfox> Hi guys, Ubuntu 12.10, GNOME classic, Clock indicator applet - is it possible to keep the list of locations open when I click the clock applet? Here's what I mean: http://imgur.com/mAR39Zs
<belgianguy> Sian: can you read from it?
<XHEART24> ugh! no wonder i download various programs and do not work
<XHEART24> thank you so much
<xerty> can I use ubuntu startupdisk creator to make a USB with lubuntu, or another dist?
<zzxc> Sian: Its been a while since I've worked with gparted, are you comfortable with commandline?
<belgianguy> xerty: I usually use Unetbootin, the startup disk creator often fails for me
<belgianguy> xerty: it's available for Ubuntu as well
<zzxc> XHEART24: you can run it though wine, but then you're stuck with the windows version which isn't very good to begin with.
<LindyThing> XHEART24: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<xerty> belgianguy: oh? well I only just recently started with it, but it's worked great the last 4 or 5 times
<zzxc> LindyThing: Haha exactly thank you.
<Weeper> zzxc now i run ubuntu live
<belgianguy> xerty: Unetbootin allows to pick whatever Linux distro you like :) so creating a X/L/Ubuntu or even CentOS/Mint is all possible
<Weeper> why i can't enter WIFI password in ascii
<Weeper> ????
<XHEART24> LindyThing: great site
<Weeper> ony hex
<belgianguy> xerty: it'll even download it for you
<xerty> belgianguy: sounds good
<belgianguy> Weeper: what?
<LindyThing> XHEART24: for what it is :)
<hitsujiTMO> Weeper: is it wep or wpa password?
<jhutchins> Weeper: Sometimes you need to prepend a: to the ascii text.
<XHEART24> first of all i am an older person and just got as a gift an ipod shuffle, i am using ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Sian> belgianguy, I'm sorry, had tyo do something. and yes, the files inside are readable
<XHEART24> i need itunes for this computer
<Sian> zzxc, it depends of the commands
<jhutchins> XHEART24: iTunes is designed to work only with commercial software, Windows or IOS.
<belgianguy> xerty: it's in the repos 'apt-get install unetbootin' should get you going :)
<LindyThing> XHEART24: you can just rockbox your shuffle and put music on it like a USB thumb drive.
<jhutchins> XHEART24: There are music management programs for Linux that will work well with iPods, but they don't interface directly with the iTunes store.
<LindyThing> XHEART24: that's what I would do anyway
<belgianguy> Sian: so it's not broken :) tried it from within the 'Disks' window?
<jhutchins> XHEART24: I believe you can still interact with the store using a browser.
<XHEART24> i am not interest in itunes store
<Sian> belgianguy, I'm not following, from nautilus?
<xerty> belgianguy: I'm on the live cd
<belgianguy> Sian: Dash > Disks
<madabyss> So I'm testing ubuntu 13 to try openstack... How do I open the dashboard?
<Weeper> jhutchins, problem is ony with wep
<XHEART24> jhutchins, what program you recommend for me to interact with my ipod shuffle me using 12.04 lts?
<Weeper> how can i change to ascii
<Weeper> i can only enter number is textbox
<jhutchins> XHEART24: I know Amarok will work with most iPods.
<belgianguy> Sian: live cd is fine, it should have that, too
<jhutchins> XHEART24: Not sure about Exaile.  I think the default gnome/unity music manage should work.
<belgianguy> the dash is the upper most icon in Unity, with the Ubuntu logo on it
<belgianguy> if you click it, you get a text box, and there I entered 'Disks' without the ''
<Sian> belgianguy, I know, but there are various results, disk utility?disk analizer?
<belgianguy> Sian: as mine's in Dutch, the logo looks like a hard drive with a wrench over it
<XHEART24> i am downloading Amarok
<Sian> belgianguy, here I am, but I think it isn't listed
<Sian> belgianguy, a call, brb
<belgianguy> Sian: ok, take a screenshot if you can, what version are you on?
<belgianguy> Sian: it's called gnome-disks, can you run that from a terminal?
<jhutchins> Sian: or launch gnome-disks from Alt-F2.
<mimarcu> hello all
<ResQue> if i want to chroot and fix grub what directories should i mount -b? i was thinking /dev /proc but i cant quite remember
<tehfox> ResQue: I believe that those should be enough, I recall that I could restore grub with these two.
<ResQue> tehfox: thanks i am sure there was like 4 though, defo three
<mimarcu> hey can someone help me with making my program autostart at login on my server im a ubuntu noob :P
<ResQue> theleft: i will give it a go and see what happends
<tehfox> ResQue: maybe /sys ?
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ResQue> theleft: ye that sounds tright
<tehfox> ResQue: but I think that only /proc/partitions is used when fixing grub.
<ResQue> tehfox: thanks dude i will try it now
<jhutchins> ResQue: Usually you want /proc, /sys, /dev, root, and /boot if seperate.
<mimarcu> hey can someone help me with making my program autostart at login on my server im a ubuntu noob :P
<hassen> hello
<jhutchins> mimarcu: What program(s) are you trying to start?
<gordonjcp> mimarcu: typically things autostart on boot
<hassen> writing in arabic in Libre office writer(ubuntu) is hard
<hassen> arrows are reversed,and the cursor is very unstable and annoying
<gordonjcp> hassen: yes, it is
<xerty> belgianguy: hi, i'm stuck remote with 1 USB live left and a dead sys disk. You think I can make unetbootin from live USB running sys to the same USB stick?
<mimarcu> um well i was trying to auto start my minecraft server
<fedgalaxy> clementine bugs when it is stopped, how do i fix it?
<hassen> any one who knows an arabic text processor?
<hassen> or an arabic language-plugin for LibeOffice writer?
<belgianguy> xerty: hold on, can you explain your situation to me?
<hassen> i don't want to return to windows
<hassen> just ubuntu
<belgianguy> xerty: I wouldn't do that, do you have an empty CD/DVD nearby?
<belgianguy> hassen: there's a specific LibreOffice IRC channel I think
<xerty> belgianguy: I could drive to get that ptonbably
<xerty> belgianguy: sure is best way
<belgianguy> xerty: so you're on a live session atm, and you want to make an USB drive with another flavour on it?
<belgianguy> xerty: I think a live session is loaded into RAM anyway, so perhaps you could make one, even in a live session
<Sian> belgianguy, finished my call. sorry for that, it was my mother
<belgianguy> but cross check that with the people here
<xerty> belgianguy: yes that's waht I mean
<jhutchins> mimarcu: There should be an init script, or you can call it from rc.local.
<Sian> belgianguy, ok, here I am , I will use MBR
<jhutchins> mimarcu: That way it starts as boot whether or not you log in.
<belgianguy> Sian: gnome-disks should list your SD drive
<belgianguy> and tell you if it was mounted, and have some options
<ResQue> jhutchins: thanks a lot
<Sian> belgianguy, it does
<belgianguy> while gParted should certainly handle that, I usually can make do with gnome-disks
<ResQue> jhutchins: thankyou
<jhutchins> xerty: It's theoretically possible to have a live CD image that will let you remove the disk after it's loaded, allowing you to do do things like burn a new disk.  That should be possible with USB as well.
<belgianguy> Sian: can you select the SD card, and select the cogwheel icon?
<belgianguy> it has the formatting options IIRC
<zzxc> Sian: Sorry, I was going to suggest using gdisk or fdisk, to parition it, then using mkfs.ext4 (or what ever) to set a file system on it. Looks you're working it though with someone already though.
<hassen> isn't libre office a fork of open office?or both are seperate softwares?
<toni54321> for the firs time when i boot the dvd the mchine show only blac and purpur scren with small image doun. thats becous i have a nividia gfore grafic card. now when i make the boot the machine shou writet "ubuntu" only wthaut the instalacion opsions like "instal or try ubuntu". its intersting when i eject the dvd durring this time whith the riten "ubuntu" in the center of the schren the opsions aper imedjatly after the dvd is out
<jhutchins> hassen: fork.
<hassen> because i uses to see open office in old linux's
<Sian> zzxc, don't worry
<Sian> belgianguy, done
<Calinou> hassen, libreoffice is a fork of openoffice indeed
<hassen> Calinou, jhutchins i see
<belgianguy> Sian: what format were you wanting to format it in?
<Sian> belgianguy, fat32
<belgianguy> xerty: the CD/DVD approach is certainly safer, as if you ruin your live usb, you don't have anything to start from
<Rory> .
<belgianguy> Sian: is the device unmounted? (is there a triangle showing as first icon?)
<echevemaster> Naudy you're around?
<belgianguy> (a mounted drive would have a square, a stop sign, whereas a triangle is mount it, a play sign)
<toni54321> for the firs time when i boot the dvd the mchine show only blac and purpur scren with small image doun. thats becous i have a nividia gfore grafic card. now when i make the boot the machine shou writet "ubuntu" only wthaut the instalacion opsions like "instal or try ubuntu". its intersting when i eject the dvd durring this time whith the riten "ubuntu" in the center of the schren the opsions aper imedjatly after the dvd is out
<jhutchins> mimarcu: I think there are some examples on the web, I'd start with those.
<jhutchins> mimarcu: Might even be in the /user/share/docs/<whatever> files for the package.
<Emerling> en #ubuntu-meeting
<Sian> belgianguy, I don't know what do you mean with squares and trianglwes, but the sd is mounted
<Calinou> toni54321, woah, spell better, it's hard to understand
<xerty> belgianguy: thanks for help
<jhutchins> toni54321: Make sure the md5sum of the iso you downloaded matches the signatures on the web site, and make sure that the disk you burned matches as well.
<toni54321> calinou ok
<belgianguy> oops
<jhutchins> toni54321: The installer should work fine on an nvidia system.  It uses lower level graphics that are common to all chipsetes.
<Calinou> jhutchins, it doesn't actually
<fabio> oi
<belgianguy> Sian: if you have gnome-disks open
<belgianguy> and your sd card selected
<Calinou> the installer uses the open source graphics driver "nouveau", which _is_ accelerated, both in 2D and 3D
<belgianguy> to the right are its partitions and general information
<jhutchins> Calinou: Are you telling me that Ubuntu has distributed an installer that won't work on an nvidia system?
<Calinou> the 3D acceleration however is slow, and the driver may not always be stable (it is a reverse engineered driver which gets very little help from nvidia)
<belgianguy> 2 icons left from the cogwheels
<LtRipley> when i go to "Software & Updates" the tool just crashes, is that any priority in bugfixing?
<toni54321> yes i want to make the modest instalacion but whe push the down arow nothind hapen
<Calinou> jhutchins, it will work the vast majority of times
<jhutchins> Calinou: I'm talking about the actual installer.
<Calinou> the live CD/USBs use the open source drivers
<jhutchins> toni54321: Make sure the md5sum of the iso you downloaded matches the signatures on the web site, and make sure that the disk you burned matches as well.
<Calinou> only the command line installer would not use any real graphic driver, I think
<Beldar> LtRipley, Can you run apt-get?
<LtRipley> when this bugreporting tool then appears and i go on continue it seems to be crashign as well
<belgianguy> Sian: we want to unmount it  before we format it :)
<belgianguy> that's what I'm trying to explain
<jhutchins> Calinou: The "live" installer uses X, but the normal one doesn't.
<LtRipley> Beldar: in theory yes, for one package i get a 403 though
<jhutchins> belgianguy: Wouldn't this be easier from the CLI?
<Calinou> ah
<Sian> belgianguy, this is what I have at the right http://i.imm.io/1lD8X.png
<toni54321> ok boys what u thin that i have too do?
<LtRipley> Beldar: actually my intention was to change the source, thats why i started software & bupdates in the first place
<Beldar> LtRipley, Hmm, I am wondering if this is not a broken setup rather than a bug.
<jhutchins> toni54321: I've told you twice.  Corrupt graphics in the installer is usually a bad image.
<jhutchins> toni54321: That or the hardware is bad.
<belgianguy> Sian: is that gnome-disks?
<LtRipley> Beldar: it crashes... shouldn't it be an error message or something if it was a broken setup?
<LtRipley> LtRipley: and the bug reporting tool crashes as well...
<hassen> doh...
<LtRipley> äh that shouldn't be directed to myself :D
<hassen> i think that i don't have the time
<Beldar> LtRipley, YOU can make a package list here and change the repos with it.
<Beldar> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<hassen> i'll get open office and use it in win7 then..
 * hassen is switching to Win7
<LtRipley> Beldar: what do you mean?
 * hassen is restarting 
 * hassen : bye
<toni54321> ok ok but i cant do any thing with that infformacins
<Sian> belgianguy, there are actually no exact match for a package called like that
<Beldar> LtRipley, look at the site, you can change the sources.list by opening it from the terminal.
<LtRipley> isn't it still a bug that should be fixed?
<belgianguy> Sian: ah, that's too bad, then what version are you on?
<Beldar> LtRipley, Have you done any partial upgrades?
<Sian> belgianguy, 13.10, either way I found some other possible match
<LtRipley> Beldar: like in 'trying an upgrade and the power went off'? yes
<Sian> belgianguy, http://i.imm.io/1lDa5.png
<Beldar> LtRipley, Ah, that is not good, I mean there are upgrades where packages are held waiting for dependencies, if run it can break the OS.
<Beldar> LtRipley, I'm talking about upgrades within the release.
<LtRipley> Beldar: what do you mean with 'partial upgrade' then?
<Beldar> LtRipley,  I mean there are upgrades where packages are held waiting for dependencies, if run it can break the OS
<Ilmen2> Hi
<belgianguy> Sian: that's the one
<belgianguy> firt unmount and then format
<Beldar> LtRipley, The upgrade manager will tell you it's a partial, from the terminal it is more subtle.
<LtRipley> Beldar: if who runs what?
<LtRipley> Beldar: isn't the upgrade manager the tool that just crashes?
<Beldar> LtRipley, Not sure I understand that question.
<LtRipley> i rephrase it: What is the upgrade manager?
<Sian> belgianguy, hmm, I can't specify format, just FAT, not fat 16 or 32
<jhutchins> mimarcu: It's better to keep the conversation within the channel, sometimes I don't notice PM windows for days.
<mimarcu> oh okay
<Beldar> LtRipley, there is a gui for updates and upgrade, 12.04 it is still called the update manager above that it's called software updatewr.
<Sian> belgianguy, doesn't matter, it seems FAT is FAT32
<jhutchins> mimarcu: Also, if I have to do actual work someone else might have an aswer.
<Ilmen2> Why does left click over menu work the same way as left-click and trigger the action of the hovered menu entry? I'm using Ubuntu 13.10 and when I do single right clicks on the desktop it creates an untitled folder, because the top menu entry is selected as soon as I release the right button, which is rather annoying
<jhutchins> answer even.
<jeanmarc> gg
<belgianguy> Sian: yeah, I was double checking that
<jeanmarc> lxle
<Sian> belgianguy, thank you, I was able to do it :)
<mimarcu> i just used you tube and i think it has what im looking for sudo apt-get sysv
<belgianguy> Sian: glad to help!
<w0rmie> my ethernet card isn't detected and when i type (sudo lshw -class network) i get the message network DISABLED
<w0rmie> any ideas about how to enable?
<LtRipley> Beldar: how do i start it?
<Beldar> LtRipley, try these two commands. sudo dpkg --configure -a  sudo apt-get -f install
<daftykins> w0rmie: can you paste.ubuntu.com the output of "lspci" and "ifconfig -a" ?
<mimarcu> *apt-get install sysv-rc-conf thanks for the help though :D
<LtRipley> Beldar: what are those supposed to do?
<rypervenche> w0rmie: lspci -nn | grep Network
<Beldar> LtRipley, run them and pastebin the output include the commands
<rypervenche> w0rmie: What does that output?
<belgianguy> jhutchins: I usually use GUI for tasks with lots of options, I find it easier to explain and it is a little more reproducible for those who want to repeat it later in a slightly different scenario
<LtRipley> Beldar: what are they supposed to do?
<hikenboot> anyone know of an advanced GUI based find and replace for unix that has features such as rollbacks, cross platform character support, macros, variables, etc, etc, there used to be one that I had access to on a unix mainframe about 30 years ago and it did an excellent job...too bad I can't remember what it was called! Anyone know of any such utility?
<Beldar> LtRipley, Those unlock a locked or update with broken packages.
<LtRipley> Beldar: my main question was about that broken update tool, which i still consider an issue
<Beldar> LtRipley, Yes I know, but your not knowing of what of some of what I have mentioned and a apt-get that fails makes me think you have a broken package stoppage, you also mention a power off in a upgrade.
<w0rmie> rypervenche: after typing the command, nothing..
<rypervenche> w0rmie: Try it with sudo in front of the lspci?
<Beldar> LtRipley, The symptom of these crashes indicated this possibility.
<evoluketion> hello
<w0rmie> rypervenche: the same
<rypervenche> w0rmie: Also make sure to use a capital N in Network.
<LtRipley> Beldar: it fails because i get a 403 from the university of twente. To me it looks like my source has a problem, not me
<LtRipley> Beldar: the two commands you gave me don't indicate any problem or anything to be fixed
<Beldar> LtRipley, Alright then I tried, carry on. ;)
<LtRipley> thanks
<w0rmie> rypervenche: oh yeah, with capital letter N (Network) ;) the message is: 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0032] (rev 01)
<Ilmen2> Each time I do a right click somewhere it creates an untitled folder, that's annoying; is there a way to prevent mouse's right-button release to behave as a left click in desktop / browsing right-click menu?
<Ilmen2> Or perhaps it has something to do with my mouse
<omg_scout> I do not have a solution for that, but I find it exceptionally annoying on laptop touchpad
<gosc> A??>
<rypervenche> w0rmie: uname -a and what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Ilmen2> At least I'm not the only one experiencing this :)
<daftykins> Ilmen2: maybe your mouse is getting old and acting funny
<Ilmen2> It doesn't behaves this way under Windows
<Beldar> LtRipley, you can open that crashing software sources with this command and look for errors. software-properties-gtk
<gotchagotcha> can someone help me figure out why `tail -F /var/log/kern.log` isn't following the log? I have to manually refresh it by pressing Ctrl+C and calling it again
<CarlFK> how do I create a shortcut to an app on my desktop ?
<CarlFK> gotchagotcha: -f
<rypervenche> w0rmie: sudo lsb_release -a will tell you what version if you are not sure.
<CarlFK> gotchagotcha: hmm, -F is same..
<gotchagotcha> CarlFK: yeah, tail will follow /tmp/dummy, but not /var/log/kern.log, neither /var/log/dummy.log
<blistov> installed ubuntu 13.10 with secure boot enabled, but now I had to disable secure boot, and of course cannot boot ubuntu anymore.
<gotchagotcha> I even tried `sudo tail -F /var/log/kern.log`, idk.
<blistov> anyone know if there's a way to get rid of shim at grub?
<w0rmie> rypervenche: i am using ubuntu saucy mini 13.10
<rypervenche> w0rmie: And what does "uname -a" output?
<w0rmie> rypervenche: i've installed it in command-line mode
<w0rmie> Linux s0cluster 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP **date** **time** UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<w0rmie> it's a DELL XPS 8700 with 12GB of RAM and 8cores CPU
<tj-main> Hi all, I am trying to install a driver for an audio interface (Gadget Labs Wave 824). I have to do it from source, and the README says to have /usr/src/linux be a symbolic link to the kernel headers. I've tried making that link to /lib/modules/../include/linux and the two in /usr/src/../include/linux but make still fails saying "no rule to make target 'modules'". can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<Beldar> LtRipley, this might be helpful, the mirror was working two hours ago, does the 403 have any mention of a missing key?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.snt.utwente.nl-release
<LtRipley> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/KdzevMYV
<rypervenche> w0rmie: Hmmm, I'm still looking. You might need a different kernel. Can you run this for me, "ls /sys/class/net" and tell me what it outputs.
<LtRipley> Beldar: i had the problem already days ago
<Beldar> LtRipley, Is that a ppa?
<LtRipley> Beldar: don't think so
<Beldar> LtRipley, Did you add it to the sources.list?
<w0rmie> rypervenche: lo p3p1 wlan0 (even the wlan0 is shown distabled using lshw -class network)
<rypervenche> w0rmie: Do you have a wifi disable switch on your computer, or a toggle on your keyboard?
<w0rmie> rypervenche: no i haven't
<rypervenche> w0rmie: This is a laptop, yes?
<LtRipley> Beldar: not manually, i chose university of twente at some point in some shiny gui tool
<Beldar> LtRipley, Can you run this command and pastebin all the info. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<LtRipley> Beldar: which is why i wanted to change it now, but the tool crashes
<Beldar> LtRipley, Having that ardour in there looks like a added repo is all.
<rypervenche> w0rmie: Ok, not a laptop, I'll keep looking.
<LtRipley> Beldar: i think ardour is in the main repo
<LtRipley> Beldar: but the problem at hand is that the GUI tool crashes
<Beldar> LtRipley, May be but it should be a command that gets it not a address
<w0rmie> rypervenche: entreprise workstation (Desktop) for medium entreprises with 2TB of HDD, 12GB of RAM, 8 cores of CPU 3.4Ghz each one
<shanahan> how do i enable verbose startup in 12.04?    remove "quiet splash" int eh grub or is it something else?'
<LtRipley> Beldar: i don't understand what you are saying
<Beldar> LtRipley, Yes I know a messed up sources will cause that crash.
<rypervenche> w0rmie: sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<LtRipley> Beldar: it should not
<rypervenche> w0rmie: See if that does anything for you.
<tj-main> Hi all, I am trying to install a driver for an audio interface (Gadget Labs Wave 824). I have to do it from source, and the README says to have /usr/src/linux be a symbolic link to the kernel headers. I've tried making that link to /lib/modules/../include/linux and the two in /usr/src/../include/linux but make still fails saying "no rule to make target 'modules'". can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<w0rmie> rypervenche: ok dude, take your time
<LtRipley> i am also quite concerned that after this main ubuntu tool crashed, the bug reporting tool seems to have crashed as well
<LtRipley> otherwise i wouldn't be nagging about it in here so much
<Beldar> LtRipley, I think you are obsessed with the cause, and not realizing the effect to be honest.
<rypervenche> w0rmie: Try the command in my last comment.
<Beldar> just a guess, but things happen.
<Beldar> LtRipley, Sorry I have that backwards the effect and not the cause
<w0rmie> rypervenche: rfkill isn't found o.O
<rypervenche> w0rmie: install it.
<LtRipley> Beldar: i consider a Segmentation fault always a bug, which cannot be justified by malformed input. Which i probably isn't even the case
<Beldar> LtRipley, have you run software-properties-gtk  and looked for errors
<LtRipley> Beldar: this tool will just give me a fancy python stacktrace
<LtRipley> Beldar: i am not sure whether that is supposed to do that
<Beldar> LtRipley, Heh, you have all the answers, good luck.
<LtRipley> doesn't feel like it
<Beldar> Don't bother posting to me I wil not see it
<LtRipley> guess i made a friend there...
<Josethcortez> hi!
<zzxc> \q
<LtRipley> ... the tool i am supposed to run is the one i reported to be crashing in the first place....
<LtRipley> i would report the bug to launchpad, but those bugs i reported there were just lying around for a couple of years just to be closed because 'the version is not supported anymore'
<ThorKans> hello all
<LtRipley> hello
<mr-rich> Hello. Ubuntu server 12.04 (i think ... it's running kernel 3.2.0-generic) ... I have a scrip I was running on a rehat based box (kernel 2.4.?) that used ipcalc -n to return the network. ipcalc on Ubuntu is waaaaay different. I need to find a version of ipcalc that works like the one on redhat so I can move the script to a Ubuntu server box ... any ideas?
<LtRipley> http://pastebin.com/RSSy0G7N
<LtRipley> this is the stacktrace i get from software-properties-gtk
<schultza> what does nemo use to find network shares? (samba shares in particular)
<Guest51309> can  find my Screenshot shoul hav camer ?
<supergauntlet> schultza: what do you mean?
<schultza> im trying to troubleshoot a samba issue. nemo is only seeing so many smb servers. yet.. nbtscan sees more.
<bekks> thats more a nemo issue then :)
<wad> I'm trying to get my new install of Ubuntu to work, but by screen is blank on boot. It's an NVidia video card. Googling showed me this, so I'm trying method #2: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<schultza> same with ubuntu default file browser too
<bekks> !nomodeset | wad
<ubottu> wad: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wad> Yes, that's how I can get to a shell: nomodeset. But I don't get X.
<wad> Only shell.
<wad> I'll read that link, though.
<wad> Okay, yeah, so I use nomodeset to get to a shell, and I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers from the shell, using method 2 from the link: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<wad> But the driver doesn't seem to be appearing in the kernel.
<Mitizaro> HEllo there lads!! Does anyone here have idea on the REMOVAL OF "NVIDIAFB"
<wad> modprobe fails.
<wad> Can't find the driver.
<kosmo_> Hi, I just installed my first ubuntu server, with deluge on, and my problem is I cant't download torrents. I can add torrent then it appears on downlaoding but got 0% all time. I guess its connected with permissions but did not found any helpful informations.
<bekks> wad: then it isnt installed.
<wad> Yes, that's the same conclusion I've come to.
<bekks> wad: which ubuntu do you have?
<wad> 13.10
<wad> the latest and greatest!
<wad> :)
<daftykins> kosmo_: did you pick a path within /home/username/ to download to?
<bekks> wad: name the version please.
<wad> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     #### that command did a bunch of stuff
<Mitizaro> Someone has idea on  removing nvidiafb? (super old non-ubuntu nvidia driver that gets installed even though i format the whole drive and it should not be included in 12.04)
<wad> ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<wad> bekks ^^^
<kosmo_> daftykins: I tried different paths, and all didn't work I tried /home/myusername, triend /home/deluge/ ( I created seluge user before installation as guide said)
<daftykins> kosmo_: so are you sure you didn't miss anything in the guide?
<bekks> wad: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current" please.
<wad> Okay! Give me a moment.
<kosmo_> daftykins: I'm quite sure, what is more downlaod feature was working some time ago, but I had to do some server reboots and I changed destination folder as it stops.
<daftykins> kosmo_: are you using a known-good test torrent like an ubuntu one?
<LtRipley> :q
<LtRipley> http://askubuntu.com/questions/365958/error-while-running-software-related-programs-expected-gobject-object-but-got
<LtRipley> looks like others have the same problem
<kosmo_> daftykins: Im using torrent which I tested the same time on another machine, private tracker if it matters.
<daftykins> kosmo_: so try a public ubuntu one for sanity's sake
<kosmo_> daftykins: still 0 kb/s
<haha> good morning...
<daftykins> kosmo_: well, i'm not familiar with that client to know if it has any errors to tell you of. are you behind a normal residential internet connection?
<dogmantik> hello, not really ubuntu problem, but hoping someone might help me out, this happened when I was upgrading ubuntu to 13.10 now
<kosmo_> daftykins: Im behind notebook with ssh acces to server, its in my house.
<dogmantik> the screen frooze and I restarted my computer in the middle of upgrade, it wouldnt boot
<dogmantik> so I figured time to reformat
<dogmantik> but now my computer wont start with my harddrive connected
<dogmantik> cant even get to bios when its connected
<dogmantik> now im on ubuntu live usb, when i plug in my disk i get errors like
<dogmantik> [  191.344575] ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4080000 action 0xe frozen
<dogmantik> [  191.344587] ata1: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed
<dogmantik> [  191.344595] ata1: SError: { 10B8B DevExch }
<dogmantik> [  191.344608] ata1: hard resetting link
<dogmantik> [  201.350731] ata1: softreset failed (1st FIS failed)
<hitsujiTMO> dogmantik: sounds like the drive fried
<FloodBot1> dogmantik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wad> bekks, this time it didn't do all the kernel build sort of stuff that it did the first time. I ran this command: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current > n 2>&1" resulting in this output: http://wadhome.org/~wad/n
<dogmantik> I get that feeling to hitsujiTMO :P
<wad> Actually, let me install openssh-server, so I can get output more easily... 1 sec
<hitsujiTMO> dogmantik: i hope its not new
<dogmantik> do you know if theres some way to test the hard drive?
<daftykins> kosmo_: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Faq#EnableDelugeLogging
<daftykins> seems worth a go
<kosmo_> http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Faq#EnableDelugeLogging
<dogmantik> not really, 60gb ssd I got for free, so its not the biggest loss in that way
<hitsujiTMO> dogmantik: smartctl, but if you're getting that just connection then i'd say the controller is gone
<kosmo_> http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Faq#EnableDelugeLogging
<kosmo_> http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Faq#EnableDelugeLogging
<dogmantik> but I was hoping to install new ubuntu today :D
<kosmo_> sorry
<FloodBot1> kosmo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wad> Ah, much better. Now I can do stuff faster on the command line!
<kosmo_> its my first time with irssi sr floodbot
<dogmantik> yeah I guess its pretty messed up since I cant even get into bios when its plugged in now hitsujiTMO
<dogmantik> is smartctl even something worth trying?
<dogmantik> and, is that part of some other package? didnt find smartctl with apt on the live usb
<bekks> dogmantik: Its not messed up, it is broken - electrically.
<dogmantik> bummer
<hitsujiTMO> dogmantik: yeah, if its doing that then it could even be an issue with the chipset/ata controller tho. but given that its a 60 gb drive then hopefully its just died of old age
<hitsujiTMO> dogmantik: smartmontools iirc
<dogmantik> I think its a bit of my own fault as well, I was moving data from that disk to another while updating ubuntu on the disk the same time
<dogmantik> and the screen just frooze and then this happened
<kosmo_> daftykins: which loglvl should I choose? Well, maybe you know some good nooblinux tutorials I tried some but were not very usefull
<daftykins> kosmo_: try 'error'
<daftykins> kosmo_: then if that doesn't create a log with enough description of what's wrong, move up to 'info'
<dogmantik> thanks hitsujiTMO, no use with smartctl as suspected though since the device wont even get a name under /dev
<hitsujiTMO> dogmantik: yeah, hopefully its just the controller on the drive that's died and not something in the motherboard
<dogmantik> well, time to look into buying a new disk then
<dogmantik> gonna try start up some other old disk to see
<dogmantik> if its the motherboard i might as well use my laptop and forget about gaming for some time until i saved up money for a new desktop :D
<dogmantik> well, thanks for your help hitsujiTMO, time to do some testing
<wad> bekks, got any suggestions for me to try, for getting my nvidia drivers installed?
<wad> bekks, I'm in a much better position to do stuff now, can ssh into the machine. :)
<usr13> wad: What is your video card?
<bekks> wad: pastebin the requested information.
<usr13> wad: What does lspci say about it?
<wad> bekks, here is the output of that command: http://wadhome.org/~wad/n
<kosmo_> daftykins: its like: deluge is not installed yet, :sudo  deluge - command not found; I used deluged command with result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6527265/
<wad> usr13, let me get the name, 1 sec
<bekks> wad: And please pastebin "sudo modprobe nvidia; dmesg" please.
<wad> NVIDIA GeForce GT755M GDDR5 2GB
<wad> usr13, that's the video card
<bekks> wad: do you have an Optimus system?
<wad> bekks, no, I don't think so. Not sure what that is.
<bekks> wad: a hybrid graphics system, consisting of an intel and nvidia GPU.
<wad> getting dmesg
<wad> ah
<wad> Here is the output of dmesg: http://wadhome.org/~wad/d
<daftykins> kosmo_: but you did install it? you're using it via its' web admin page, right?
<bekks> wad: the kernel module is loaded.
<Guest14851> What would be causing "Display" to open every time my screen brightness changes? I'm using Xubuntu 13.04, 32 bit, on an HP Envy M6
<wad> Aha!
<usr13> wad: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list | pastebinit
<wad> ok
<kosmo_> daftykins: I can use via webadmin page, but I use deamon client
<wad> /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-304.list /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-current.list /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-settings-304.list
<wad> usr13, it fit on one line, so I just put it in-channel. Same number of lines as a pastebin link.
<daftykins> kosmo_: i don't follow. you know that to run it with debug logging you have to stop it and run it again with the logging on?
<kosmo_> daftykins: well I didn't know that. Letme try again.
<wad> I just installed pastebinit, what a good idea!
<Anuska> what is the best solution tu install apache+mysql+php all
<mikodo> Hi, If I install an older stable compiz FM and compositor, like 0.8.8 in a newer Xubuntu 14.04 when it comes out or in Debian Testing Xfce, will those update to newer versions of compiz, without my requesting that? (Newer versions are not stable according to the site) http://wiki.compiz.org/Installation
<usr13> wad: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<wad> ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<usr13> wad: Fully updated?
<wad> Yes
<usr13> wad: sudo apt-get remove nvidia* ; go to nvidia.com ; download correct installer ; turn off X with command sudo service lightdm stop ; run installer ; reboot
<jintonation> What would be causing "Display" to open every time my screen brightness changes
<wad> Okay, I'll do it!
<kosmo_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6527297/
<wad> usr13, I have no X on the machine right now, only shell.
<usr13> wad: remove nvidia drivers ; rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; restart X, or reboot
<wad> Okay!
<daftykins> kosmo_: yeah that suggests it's still running. sorry but i don't think you know enough about general operation for me to help further
<kosmo_> daftykins:  :( ok no problem, but my last question is can you possibly give me some guidlines?
<kosmo_> daftykins: I mean tutorials or smth or good website
<daftykins> i don't know of any, sorry :(
<kosmo_> daftykins: lol, so how you got to know Linux?
<wad> usr13, I hope this installer can run from the command line, and not need X running....
<daftykins> kosmo_: university
<daftykins> and i wouldn't really say i know it as well as i'd like
<daftykins> nowhere near
<usr13> wad: Are you 32bit or 64bit?
<daftykins> but anyway this is off topic for this channel unfortunately
<wad> 64
<usr13> wad: http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/331.20/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run&lang=us&type=GeForce
<wad> Yup , that's the one I got.
<wad> Running it now.
<usr13> wad: Good.  It should work for you.  Trun off the X server and run the installer.
<wad> Should I run it as root?
<usr13> wad: But uninstall all other nvidia packages first and reboot.
<wad> I just tried that, and it hated me.
<wad> Ah, okay.
 * wad does that
<usr13> wad: You just tried what?
<wad> usr13, I made it executable, and ran it as root.
<wad> But I hadn't rebooted since removing the old nvidia stuff.... doing that now.
<wad> I'll try running it as my user next.
<wad> damn it boots fast.
<sfj> Any laptop users here?
<wad> lol, it must be run as root.
 * wad does that.
<usr13> wad: Correct
<sfj> I just got my W530 and I'm looking to learn more about Linux.  Trying to decide if it would be a better bet to try to optimize Windows for low resource usage and run VirtualBox with Linux distros, or use a Linux distro as a host and VirtualBox Windows when/if I need it
<sfj> Mostly considering battery life here
<sfj> I didn't know if a kernel had been released that allows for similar battery life on Windows and Linux
<daftykins> sfj: bear in mind that you have to restart a Windows host monthly for patch Tuesday
#ubuntu 2013-12-06
<sfj> daftykins: this is true hah
<usr13> sfj: More-than-likely, you won't need it much.
<timo_> how come?
<sfj> I'm just scared of ungodly bad battery life that I had back in Ubuntu 7
<usr13> sfj: ... if you're like 90% of us ...
<sfj> Granted the laptop was awful, but I had ~3 hours in Windows, and ~1.5 in Ubuntu
<galaaaa> have anyone idea how could i print out this kind of information about an ac3 file? http://104.imagebam.com/download/bDXi8DyRILlIoRrHNGrY8g/29078/290777806/proof.png
<daftykins> galaaaa: can you link to a viewing rather than downloading image?
<|1li> hi
<galaaaa> yes sorry http://www.imagebam.com/image/2ed568290777806
<sfj> I guess I can just install it and try
<usr13> sfj: I do not know much about your particular laptop or battery, so can not speak to you about battery life.  My laptop will stay up for 4 to 6 hours, depending on what I do with it, (depends a lot on what you are doing with a laptop how long a battery charge will last).
<sfj> I'm talking a Lenovo W530 that gets ~9 hours on light use in Windows
<galaaaa> i have seen that image on a site, and i couldn't come to the software of which they were using for that kind of information, because mediainfo doesn't print out that deep informations
<daftykins> sfj: you're unlikely to get battery life matching Windows on laptops, what are you *really* wanting to do?
<galaaaa> daftykins you maybe have any idea about that?
<usr13> sfj: If you don't turn it on, the battery will last indefinitely.
<daftykins> galaaaa: it definitely looks like mediainfo, you just need to configure it right and set it to output to the correct type
<galaaaa> yeah? you think so, hmmm
<sfj> I really will only use the battery when surfing the web, email, etc.  I'll be using the machine for Python programming, virtualizing servers (Windows and Linux), C programming, etc.
<sfj> usr13: i'll try that sometime
<sfj> hah
<sfj> and I work in an environment where we support Windows, Mac, and Linux
<sfj> I'd like to get better with the latter
<galaaaa> daftykins :D thanks for that :D it took me two seconds and now with the -f option in mediainfo cli i can print out detailed info
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> galaaaa: glad i could help
<galaaaa> yeah, i was googling for like hours
<galaaaa> for other programs or something, but never thought about that mediainfo could do things like that
<vespakoen> Hey guys, I am looking for a way to hide the appmenu in xubuntu 13.10 (+ xmonad)  I have tried many things but they all failed, people are telling me it is not possible, since it is handled at the application level, however, I am wondering if anyone here knows how ubuntu / gnome achieve it?
<Anuska> question, if i have dinamic ip how i configure /etc/hosts ?
<daftykins> Anuska: hosts has nothing to do with DHCP
<Sc0rp10n> hey guys
<Sc0rp10n> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu server which is hosting a website
<Sc0rp10n> when I do df -k
<Sc0rp10n> it says /dev/xvda1 is 100% full
<daftykins> Sc0rp10n: can you use paste.ubuntu.com to show "df -h" ?
<Sc0rp10n> is there a way to figure out what is taking so much space?
<Sc0rp10n> sure
<Sc0rp10n> there you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/6527390/
<Sc0rp10n> can I find out what is taking all that space?
<Sc0rp10n> or is there a way to extend xvda1?
<daftykins> wow yeah you're full alright
<Sc0rp10n> yea and it's not allowing us to write to the disk
<Sc0rp10n> and the server is live
<Goldman60> Is it a virtual server?
<Sc0rp10n> so it's a big problem right no
<Sc0rp10n> yes
<Sc0rp10n> amazon ec2
<daftykins> Sc0rp10n: do "cd /var/log" then "du -h"
<daftykins> and paste the output of that second command to paste.ubuntu.com again
<Goldman60> to straight up expand the drive I would assume you need to give Amazon more money
<kosmo_> daftykins: I see. Thank you for your time :)
<Sc0rp10n> there you go daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/6527405/
<Sc0rp10n> money is not an issue
<Goldman60> that looks normal to me
<Sc0rp10n> yea
<Sc0rp10n> it takes like 33m
<Goldman60> Are you expecting there to be 50GB of used space?
<Goldman60> or is that out of what you would expect?
<Sc0rp10n> well we have an assets directory inside /opt
<Sc0rp10n> which is full of swfs
<daftykins> Sc0rp10n: cd / then du -h again plz
<Sc0rp10n> that's going through each file daftykins
<Sc0rp10n> you mean df -k?
<Goldman60> this may help if you just want to expand the drive through Amazon, I would reccomend figuring out *why* its full too http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/RootDeviceStorage.html#RootDeviceUsageScenarios
<daftykins> Sc0rp10n: whilst you're in /, "du -h --max-depth=1 > ~/file" then paste.ubuntu.com ~/file
<Sc0rp10n> alright
<michaelwang32> how can i get drivers for nvidia vanta 16mb
<daftykins> michaelwang32: it's way too old. give up
<michaelwang32> i am helping a friend and i need the drivers for nvidia vanta 16mb
<bekks> michaelwang32: that cartd is way too old.
<michaelwang32> how can i get drivers for nvidia vanta 16mb
<michaelwang32> how can i get drivers for nvidia vanta 16mb
<michaelwang32> how can i get drivers for nvidia vanta 16mb
<michaelwang32> how can i get drivers for nvidia vanta 16mb
<FloodBot1> michaelwang32: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> michaelwang32: like i told you, too old.
<bekks> michaelwang32: That card isnt supported anymore, by nvidia.
<Guest96814> i just ran sudo grub-mkconfig and i get the error "error: failed to find canonical path /cow" any ideas what this means?
<Beldar> Guest96814, where was this run?
<Anuska> what happend in phpmyadmin: when i want to import (Max: 8,192KiB)  ... but i change in php.ini
<Guest96814> Beldar: from the ubuntu 13.10 live dvd, i ran "cd /" then "sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Guest96814> i dont get it, what the hell is /cow?
<Beldar> Guest96814, you have to chroot to make any changes, what is the end goal here?
<Anuska> PHP Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 262144 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 523800 bytes) in Unknown on line 0
<Guest96814> Beldar: to generate a bare grub.cfg and install grub to my mbr
<Beldar> Guest96814, this a dualboot, is there any uefi involved?
<Goldman60> Anuska your code is overflowing the memory allocated to PHP
<Goldman60> you either need to find what is using the memory or allocate more in php.ini
<Guest96814> Beldar: yes its an efi version 1, but i am booting grub in cms mode
<Anuska> Goldman60 i resolve the problem
<bekks> Anuska: Or use mysql for importing, instead of a web gui. :)
<Anuska> but i want to import database more then (Max: 8,192KiB)  using phpmyadmin
<Anuska> and i change but...
<Beldar> Guest96814, cms mode?
<Guest96814> Beldar: by cms mode i mean the efi firmware creates a fake bois for me to boot in non efi mode
<Anuska> using mysql -u username -p -h localhost DATA-BASE-NAME < data.sql
<Beldar> Guest96814, have you tried the bootrepair? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Guest96814> Beldar: from the eyes from grub or the os, it can see a real bios, and has access to int10 for graphics and all the jazz
<Guest96814> Beldar: i dont have a gui to browse the web from
<Goldman60> Guest96814: What are you booting that needs BIOS on an EFI only system?  If you don't mind me asking
<ryan__> how can i get vitrualdj?
<Guest96814> Beldar: do you know what /cow is, and why grub would say it can not find it
<Sc0rp10n> hey daftykins, that process is taking way too long dude
<Beldar> Guest96814, I know grub pretty well, but not in a uefi environment, and don't really recognize what your trying to do.
<Sc0rp10n> I just checked our amazon instance and yes the volume size is 50GB
<Guest96814> Goldman60: ubuntu and windows xp
<Goldman60> ah Windows XP
<Goldman60> Ubuntu can boot with Native EFI as long as its a new enough version
<Guest96814> Goldman60: this hardware is efi version 1, and i cant seem to get ubuntu to start a gui in efi mode
<daftykins> you could go folder by folder in / until you find where the big stuff is - i'm not sure on a better way :S
<Guest96814> Goldman60: even from the 13.10 live dvd, when i boot in efi mode i just get a stuck on the boot screen, i can access tty1 though
<Goldman60> Have you checked your bios to see if you can switch it to legacy/BIOS instead of EFI?
<Guest96814> Goldman60: the legacy bios mode only kicks in if you boot from the MBR, there is no option in the firmware to do it. i was very supprised to but i guess its cus its a very early implamention i had to do a firmware update just to get the cms support
<daftykins> Sc0rp10n: oops forgot to highlight you in the above ^
<Phoenixz> If I install the frglx driver for an ATI 7790 card, and I would change the graphic card for another ATI 7950 after that, do I have to reinstall this driver again, or should it just conitinue working?
<Guest96814> Goldman60: last time to get this to work, i booted ubuntu up, install grub using "grub-install --target-i386 /dev/sda" and then i just booted the ubuntu live cd from inside grub shell and boom i was in CMS/bios mode from then on
<Goldman60> Guest96814 I am not very experienced with GRUB, but that is a silly EFI implementation
<Sc0rp10n> hey no worries daftykins
<Guest96814> Beldar: i would like to install grub to my mbr, in fact i can it work with grub-install. my issue is i cant generate a grub.cfg file as the grub-mkconfig returns the strange "cant find /cow error"
<Sc0rp10n> I'm taking the snapshot of the volume online and gonna try something else
<Sc0rp10n> like cleaning files
<Guest96814> Goldman60: i see, would you happen to know what "/cow"? and why it can not be found
<Beldar> Guest96814, I have never put grub in the mbr that way, what is the issue with getting the desktop on the dvd?
<Goldman60> I found a (possible) solution but I can't type it out since I gotta go http://askubuntu.com/questions/207663/cannot-update-grub-with-paramters-on-live-usb
<Guest96814> Goldman60: "grub-probe error: can not find canonical path of /cow" is the full error message, so this is something to do with grub-proble i think
<Guest96814> Beldar: how would you normal install grub?
<Beldar> Guest96814, I would just chroot in  and and put grub in the mbr that way
<Goldman60> that error is in the link I posted
<Goldman60> if you can open it with W3M or equivalent
<Guest96814> Beldar: when i boot in efi mode on the ubuntu dvd, my screen stays on the init screen with a bunch of starting.... OK message, if i run sudo startx i get the following error
<Beldar> Guest96814, I just use suprgrub and do it from the desktop, but I never have this problem, I keep my ducks in a row.
<Guest96814> Beldar: Fatal error: no screen found
<Beldar> I don;t have any efi though
<CountryfiedLinux> Can anyone make sense of this? http://pastebin.com/STfFVE38
<varange> hi you stoned slackers
<Guest96814> Beldar: i will boot the arch linux dvd, there is no gui on there and i bet that will startup just fine. then i can install grub using that hopefully
<Guest96814> Beldar: thanks for the time
<Beldar> varange, Heh I was for 30 years, rarely now. ;)
<Beldar> still slack though
<Anuska> question about apache+mysql+php with smtp
<Anuska> i have smtp to other server ! ssl
<Anuska> but i want to send email using my linux via stmp (smtp to the ssl webmail )
<Anuska> is oki?
<Anuska> not affected the email no?
<varange> Beldar, you sad sad person :)
<Beldar> varange, nice projection.
<varange> Beldar, it is
<varange> What is "relative humidity"? DEf: The perspiration on the scrotum when making love to one's cousin
<gpb> any suggestions on a way to update 7.04 to 13.04 without a cdrom?
<Beldar> !ops | varange
<ubottu> varange: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<varange> gpb, where on earth did you find 7.04? the Ark?
<varange> Aww beldar
<varange> be nice
<IdleOne> varange: keep it family friendly in here please
<gpb> on a machine that typically used by someone else that doesn't use Linux much/at all
<Beldar> gpb, Not really an up-dateable situation.
<Beldar> gpb, Will the computer boot a usb?
<gpb> beldar, yeah I tried setting the sources and doing an update, it goes into some kind of infinite loop when processing the package lists
<Beldar> gpb, It would take days and I suspect braek along the way.
<Beldar> !eol | gpb here is the info though
<ubottu> gpb here is the info though: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gpb> I was thinking d/ling the ISO, then making an entry in grub that boots an loop mount of it
<Beldar> gpb, easy with grub 2 never done it with grub legacy.
<Beldar> a grub boot of 13.04 as a fresh install would be ideal.
<gpb> Yes, I understand the eol and what not.... need a way to upgrade so I can mount an udb device that is not recognized by 7.0.4 to help recover another computer that has breathed it's last
<gpb> yeah, I'm OK with overwriting everything on the Linux partitions, but need a way to boot with burning a CD or booting a CD and don't have a USB device that is usable
<dondopa> Help please
<dondopa> How do I add a path to my bash envionrment?
<dondopa> I want to put a script in a folder called "Bin" in my home folder and run it from the command-line by typing it's name
<dominic_> where is my spam folder in thunderbird mail
<k1l> dondopa: the folder "bin" gets put into the $PATH when you login. just but your stuff there
<gpb> dondopa, export PATH=$PATH:./Bin
<gpb> dondopa, to keep between sessions, add it to ~/.bash_profile
<davidrsmorris> Hi, I'm using a VC404 and Ubuntu thinks that's a black and white terminal, even with $TERM set to vc404.  Does anyone know how to change terminal modes?
<dondopa> ok
<dondopa> hold on
<collisionsystm> export TERM=vt100
<dondopa> gpdwhere do you put export PATH=$PATH:./Bin?
<collisionsystm> or whatever other
<dondopa> do you execute this at the command-line
<dondopa> ?
<collisionsystm> yeah
<dondopa> gdp there is no ~/.bash_profile file in my home folder
<dondopa> when I show hidden files
<dondopa> I only see .profile
<dondopa> and .bashrc
<gpb> dondopa, .profile will work
<iIlL10Oo> how to install emerge IN ubuntu
<iIlL10Oo> how to one key make and install a git cpp repo from github ?
<gpb> iIlL100o, why emerge?
<gpb> Ubuntu has apt
<Guest46708> hello,everyone!
<iIlL10Oo> gpb: from git is the newest version
<gpb> iIlL100o, use apt to ensure you have the compile tools you need, kernel and libc headers and any other dependencies you need
<gpb> including git
<gpb> then run git to d/l the repository
<gpb> and from the directory you d/l to..,, run make install
<dondopa> What should I put in .profile?
<iIlL10Oo> gpb: I know how to make and install by my hand , but not one-key , just like emerge's one-key , so I need some tools like emerge
<adamu> Hello Everyone
<n00bee5> Hi
<MarGul> Whats a good editor to edit you php files directly on your ubuntu server? Dont want to use vi because of the insert mode and so on. Would like one with php color highlight
<n00bee5> I reinstalled ubuntu 12.10  but kept my encrypted users backedup, how do I add it to my fresh install?
<iIlL10Oo> MarGul: try emacs ?
<adamu> MarGul, Vim is good once you get used to it
<n00bee5> anyone know how to reinstall an encrypted home directory to a fresh install of ubuntu?
<n00bee5> I backed it up now need to just restore
<zapduino> why do I hear my computer processing on my sound card?
<MarGul> adamu: is vim using the same sort of command mode and insert mode as vi?
<MarGul> find it slowing me down to much
<adamu> MarGul, Yeah
<somsip> MarGul: vi/vim is very much a standard and it's worth getting used to. If you want an alternative simple editor, try nano.
<adamu> MarGul, Its much faster once you get used to it
<lecoeus> vim is good but emacs is better
<adamu> lecoeus, Well..I suppose everyone is entitled to their own opinion :/
<MarGul> going to see how emacs looks like. Find that vi/vim is messing up the code indenting I have done. But could easaly be fixed when I code php in vi/vim I guess
<MarGul> There is ofcourse better ones that I can use on my laptop but then I have to transfer the files all the time to see if its working ;/
<somsip> MarGul: just dont edit on the live server. Get a proper deployment system working, even if its to work locally on files and scp/ftp them onto the server
<n00bee5> anyone know how to restore a previously encrypted home directory?
<MarGul> somsip: Yeah I have actually been thinking about doint that instead. Run like xampp and a proper IDE instead
<adamu> MarGul, You could also run LAMP on your local machine :P
<MarGul> adamu: guess so hey haha. Little bit new to linux still haha
<dvanstone> hang ober
<dvanstone> ober baf
<twstedwire> hi
<dvanstone> halo
<adamu> Hi :)
<twstedwire> im new
<dvanstone> im old
<twstedwire> hahaha
<profligacy> Can anyone here help me write a paper on thi importance of education?
<dvanstone> but new ere
<somsip> !ot | profligacy
<ubottu> profligacy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adamu> twstedwire, Well, Welcome to Ubuntu
<dvanstone> path or whereis ?
<twstedwire> yeahh
<dvanstone> is there an apt- [?] equivalent for
<dvanstone> whereis %
<Phoenixz> I am trying to install kubutu FROM a USB stick TO another USB stick, but the installer crashes halfway.. Is this a known problem, or something I could avoid somehow?
<MarGul> I know this might not be the channel for it but dont get any answers elsewhere. I have netbeans installed on my laptop for my java dev. I want to include the PHP plugin. But when I search for available plugins I cant find PHP. Anyone have somewhere that I can download the plugin manually and install it?
<somsip> MarGul: how did you install netbeans?
<MarGul> with only the Java tools from netbeans.org
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone use bcache? whats the fstab entry look like for the bcache device node?
<somsip> MarGul: so install the correct version...
<MarGul> well I should be able to just install the PHP plugin to the version I have right now. So I dont have to delete the netbeans I have atm
<somsip> MarGul: or look harder http://superuser.com/questions/204498/how-to-add-php-in-netbeans-on-ubuntu
<genial> Hello. Trying to install a Ethernet driver in Ubuntu Server 12.04. Added the cdrom as a apt-repo, followed by a aptitude update. However when doing "aptitude install build-essential", it complains about "File not found" from the cdrom. Anyone have any tips?
<MarGul> like I said, tried that but in my Available plugins PHP does not show
<MarGul> found out how to manually dl and install it
<sthruskov> Greetings. I've got a problem with Clementine music player. I installed kde and the media buttons doesn't works, with 'juk' thythmbox rather..
<sthruskov> *rhythmbox..
<zzxc> Hey does anyone have any experience with setting up AFP?
<ubuntuaddicted> so no once has tried bcache yet? i have a small SSD, only 32GB and I want to just use it for caching versus installing it right onto it.
<compdoc> ubuntuaddicted, I dont use bcache, but using a small ssd as cache is awesome
<ubuntuaddicted> compdoc, if not bcache then what? dmcache, flashcache or what?
<sthruskov> can anybody give me a tip?
<compdoc> its Intel's cache. you need one of their motherboards that supports it
<john____> Hi
<wad> Hi guys. I'm trying to figure out how to get my shiny new laptop to boot to Ubuntu where the display isn't just blank.
<wad> I documented stuff here: http://pastebin.com/5W9GUVMh
<wad> Anyone who can help, please take a look, and give me some ideas!
<wad> It says, "Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again."
<wad> But that's a little bit out of my depth. I need some hand-holding, I think.
<john____> Hmm
<wad> Here's the full dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6527861/
<wad> I think nouveau is colliding with the nvidia driver I installed.
<wad> Maybe I should uninstall that, whatever it is?
<za> can anyone tell me how to add cpu frequency scaling indocator please
<za> indicator
<WiGust> Hello. Can anybody help me? /etc/environment doesn't work for users when system startup with Slim. But if it startup with startx it's work. Why?
<za> need help on cpu frequency scaling indicator please
<ubuntuaddicted> doesnt appear bcache is available for precise. i only see it for raring and saucy
<ubuntuaddicted> can someone point me towards a newb compiling instructions? first step of building flashcache is that i need the entire source tree. i don't know where i get that or how. lol
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware https://github.com/facebook/flashcache/ http://git-scm.com/book/en/Git-Basics-Getting-a-Git-Repository
<ubuntuaddicted> somsip, i just found it, thanks
<wad> Hey folks. Anyone here have good luck troubleshooting nvidia video driver issues? My fresh new Ubuntu install results in a blank screen. -_-
<wad> Any of you guys had success configuring nvidia drivers? My new ubuntu install just goes to a blank screen. I've made some progress, but now I'm stuck.
<wad> I see an error in the lightdm logs, too.
<wad> I can see the NVidia card, and the intel card, in the lspci output.
<wad> I installed the NVidia drivers.
<wad> Do nvidia graphics cards even work under Ubuntu? I'm starting to have my doubts!
<v0latil3> test
<v0latil3> does anyone have experience with dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu? i have them both installed on a uefi system. i have installed them many times before, but never on uefi. to boot into ubuntu i have to press f11 and select ubuntu from the bios boot menu, then it goes to grub.
<v0latil3> is it normal for it to work that way
<v0latil3> i thought i had a bios-boot partition but now i do not see it
<MissValeska_> Hiya all! I have a question! I am going to buy two graphics cards soon, I am wondering if Ubuntu will be able to support them, And how I will configure them, And install the drivers for them? I know how to do it with one graphics card, I am just wondering if it is any different, Or if I will need multiple drivers.
<v0latil3> oh nevermind about the bios boot partition that is for bios systems, and i never had one
<DrManhattan> As soon as you create an empty directory, how many links will exist to that directory in the file system?
<v0latil3> MissValeska_, what cards?
<MissValeska_> Radeon cards, A Radeon HD 7770, And, Probably, A Radeon HD 7850
<v0latil3> if you are doing an SLI/CrossFire type setup, there should jsut be one driver
<v0latil3> are they going into the same pc
<MissValeska_> I don't know if I will be doing that, Or if I even can. I will just put them into my second PCIe slot
<MissValeska_> yes?
<v0latil3> you should check if you can do CrossFire with your motherboard, otherwise there is no point
<v0latil3> unless you have 2 monitors, then it may be able to work that way, im not sure
<v0latil3> DrManhattan, what do you mean?
<DrManhattan> v0latil3, it's all good. The answer is two. The parent and "."
<v0latil3> oh
<v0latil3> MissValeska_, what do you plan to do with that setup?
<Mississauga> MissValeska_: just bought a motherboard, its manual shows how to install 2 cards though I only use one, see usermanual for Asrock 970 extreme3
<remu> I have 2 3TB drives in my system as sdc and sdd. Each has two paritions which are in RAID1 together. sdc1 and sdd1 are combined together as md0, and sdc2 and sdd2 are combined together as md1.
<remu> I would like to retain md0, but I would like to get rid of md1 so that I can use sdc2 and sdd2 as two separate partitions.
<remu> What is the best way to acheive this without losing the data currently on md1?
<v0latil3> how big is md1?
<remu> Obviously this is a software RAID.
<v0latil3> yes
<remu> md1 is 2.5 TB.
<v0latil3> so you couldnt copy the files off of it onto md0. i dont have any experience with software RAID
<remu> I was thinking of removing sdc2 from md1, so that md1 would be degraded, then copy the files from md1 to sdc2 after it is formatted, then mount sdc2 to where md1 was located, then get rid of md1 alltogether.
<v0latil3> maybe if you just delete md1, would sdc2 and sdd2 not just have the same contents?
<remu> I'm just not sure what would be the best tools to use, and what arguments need to be passed to them.
<v0latil3> yeah what you said makes sense
<v0latil3> i cant guarantee it will work though :D
<remu> I'm thinking that if I just delete md1 it would get rid of the data, since md1 contains the filesystem, while sdc2 and sdd2 are currently RAID partitions.
<v0latil3> no i dont mean delete it. i just meant delete the raid
<v0latil3> if thats possible
<v0latil3> but i dont know how it works. your idea of removing sdc2 makes the most sense to me
<shanahan> how long should jockey-gtk "Additional Drivers" take to install something like a wireless driver?
<sfj> Got my laptop running, 9-11 hours estimated for light usage
<sfj> not bad at all
<v0latil3> lol i get like 3
<sfj> I started off at 3
<sfj> haha
<sfj> I also use a pretty dark screen
<v0latil3> what did you do?
<sfj> that most people can't read
<v0latil3> To increase it so much?
<sfj> Bumblebee was huge
<v0latil3> Oh. yeah my 3 hours is with bumblebee... :(
<shanahan> does it take a while for anyone else?
<sfj> shit haha
<v0latil3> shanahan, how long has it taken you so far?
<sfj> using tlp?
<spam> hello
<spam> i am having a trouble since i just installed lubuntu
<shanahan> V01Px3, about an hour, sometimes too long i have to force quit b/c i have to turn my laptop off, tonight i'm just going to let it run
<v0latil3> thats probably not right
<MissValeska_> ummm
<v0latil3> spam what is your problem
<MissValeska_> I have a gigabyte-GA-970A-D3
<Guest61838> i did sudo apt-get install lubuntu, restarted computer, then lubuntu opened, but i lost access to the dock and the system search button ... help please
<shanahan> v0latil3, damn, there are soo many problems with my broadcom driver version, there're TOO many pages on google to say what to do, idk which one will work..
<Guest61838> i did that because ubuntu was running slowly
<v0latil3> are you using unity?
<Guest61838> i guess so, or at least i think i was on ubuntu
<Guest61838> it's standard right? i had 13.04 and never changed it
<v0latil3> yeah
<sfj> I wanted to destroy unity for the first 30 minutes
<Guest61838> yeah so i did sudo apt-get install lubuntu and it pretty much messed everything up
<Guest61838> maybe thats the point of lubuntu?? that's its super minimalist, but not being able to open apps from the search bar makes it way too difficult
<articsun> Guest61838:  :P
<shanahan> Guest61838, log out, click the circle above your username?   did you just install the Desktop Environment?
<articsun> Guest61838:  no no you install it via the Dvd or GUi
<v0latil3> Guest61838, are you using lxde now?
<Guest61838> shanahan, ok ...... and i have no idea what i insatlled
<morenoh159> hello all
<sfj> hello
<morenoh159> I'm setting up a two gpu box
<sfj> what do you guys like for an ubuntu equivalent of mirc?
<Guest61838> v0latil3 no it was just ubuntu => lubuntu
<articsun> ncie MonsieurApple
<morenoh159> I managed to install everything fine with one installed
<shanahan> Guest61838, does your boot screen say "ubuntu"  or "lubutu" ?  you may just be using gnome and lxde...
<articsun> sfj:  Xchat
<sfj> I'm on Pidgin now, but not sure if I like it
<v0latil3> lubuntu uses lxde does it not?
<sfj> k I'll check it out
<Guest61838> shanahan: I dont kjnow how to log out
<morenoh159> then I plugged the second one in and I'm not getting video out of any ports
<Guest61838> v0latil3, no idea
<shanahan> Guest61838, ctrl shift backspace?
<Guest61838> shanahan - no
<SchrodingersScat> !info finch | sfj
<ubottu> sfj: finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.7-0ubuntu4.1 (saucy), package size 194 kB, installed size 768 kB
<Phoenixz> I am trying to install kubutu FROM a USB stick TO another USB stick, but the installer crashes halfway.. Is this a known problem, or something I could avoid somehow?
<Guest61838> v0latil3 i would be very happy just go to back to the ubuntu i had earlier today
<SchrodingersScat> sfj: nvm, you said mirc, try weechat-ncurses
<morenoh159> should I remove the second one, install the ati drivers then try again?
<v0latil3> Phoenixz, what is the partition setup on the usb stick you are installing to?
<Guest61838> all i did was sudo apt-get install lubuntu + restart, can't be that hard to undo that can it??
<Abhijit> hi. is there any way to check if ftp upload if finished to the server while i am accessing server from another client? ubuntu 12.04
<SchrodingersScat> !info weechat-ncurses | sfj
<ubottu> sfj: Package weechat-ncurses does not exist in saucy
<sfj> ah okay
<v0latil3> morenoh159, do you have the normal login screen?
<Phoenixz> v0latil3: I just do "sdb use entire disk", the simplest option
<v0latil3> hmm
<morenoh159> no, but I do see the request for my hdd encryption key
<v0latil3> i just did that with ubuntu yesterday
<v0latil3> worked fine for me
<morenoh159> then I get a black screen
<v0latil3> i set up the partitions manually though
<Phoenixz> v0latil3: Ah, maybe I can try that.. Anything specific on partition setup?
<morenoh159> yeah just uplugged the second one, I'll try to install the drivers, hopefully the 2nd card isn't broken
<Abhijit> Is there any way to check if sftp upload to the ubuntu 12.04 server is finished, while i am accessing server from another client?
<v0latil3> ah darn msg doesnt open new window in this client
<morenoh159> I get normal behaviour when I remove the second card
<v0latil3> Phoenixz, what size usb stick?
<Phoenixz> v0latil3: 8GB
<v0latil3> ok
<v0latil3> do you care if it is GPT or MBR?
<v0latil3> it probably wouldnt matter to you
<v0latil3> because mbr would only help with windows, which cant read linux fs anyway
<v0latil3> Phoenixz, do you want the whole drive to kubuntu? you could even have a 1GB partition to use in windows if you  want. there is a lot you can do
<Phoenixz> v0latil3: Nah, this USB is basically a normal platter HD replacement for a very small light server that wont do anything with disk, and I need to make like 20 of em, so I dont want to spend money on more expensive HD drives.. Basically, about 2 GB would suffice
<Phoenixz> I'd need to make a /boot of about 200MB then, and just the / partition 2GB and that would do, not?
<v0latil3> Okay
<v0latil3> that would work. i did a separate home partition for mine
<v0latil3> i used btrfs, and enabled compression on mine for any extra stuff to squeeze in too
<Guest61838> can anyone take a look? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20416050/undo-lubuntu-install
<v0latil3> sudo apt-get remove lubuntu?
<GusBricker> hello, anyone here good with backups?
<v0latil3> Guest61838, maybe try that
<GusBricker> i have a hopefully quick question
<v0latil3> Please ask.
<Abhijit> Guest61838, that belongs to askubuntu
<GusBricker> im trying to mirror a folder on an ubuntu server which has live files on it (ie they change regularly)
<Phoenixz> v0latil3: btrfs? kinky! :) Is that something that realistically can be used on something production?
<v0latil3> I think it is stable now.
<v0latil3> ext4 should work okay if you are not confident about using btrfs though.
<v0latil3> i was going to move my desktop from ext4 to it too.
<v0latil3> this says no: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ#Is_btrfs_stable.3F
<v0latil3> Short answer: No, it's still considered experimental
<v0latil3> Pragmatic answer: (2012-12-19) Many of the developers and testers run btrfs as their primary filesystem for day-to-day usage, or with various forms of "real" data. With reliable hardware and up-to-date kernels, we see very few unrecoverable problems showing up. As always, keep backups, test them, and be prepared to use them.
<Abhijit> GusBricker, why not do the simple tar to backup updates files every X minutes?
<stevildead> need help installing skryim thru wine, have already downloaded the game, folders contains; setup.exe, setup-1.bin (as well as 2 and 3). also using ubuntu 8.04
<v0latil3> Phoenixz, I think it depends what you are using it for.
<GusBricker> Abhijit: do you mean just take a tar of the directory periodically?
<Abhijit> GusBricker, thats the simplest one. if you want more features than have a look at rsync or others.
<GusBricker> Abhijit: the problem with an approach like that is when the files change, the tar/rsync process usually fails
<Phoenixz> pl
<Phoenixz> ok
<Abhijit> GusBricker, by change, do you mean the content of the files change or do you mean the whole files and their names and their location gets changed?
<stevildead> need help with wine, anyone?
<Abhijit> stevildead, @winehq
<Abhijit> stevildead, #winehq
<Abhijit> Is there any way to check if sftp upload to the ubuntu 12.04 server is finished, while i am accessing server from another client?
<GusBricker> Abhijit: both, the contents may change, the file may get deleted or new files may get added
<stevildead> Abhijit: i tried, rooms empty
<Guest61053> What is the difference between android and Linux or how they are related ?
<Abhijit> GusBricker, do you want to preserve the old files?
<GusBricker> Abhijit: nope, just want a stable backup of the directory at a given point in time
<stevildead> Abhijit: any other suggestions? or would u know how to install a game with wine. ive done it before but im not sure whats wrong this time
<Abhijit> Guest61053, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_%28operating_system%29
<Abhijit> stevildead, wine file.exe in terminal
<Abhijit> GusBricker, better try tar.
<Abhijit> GusBricker, may be this will be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<grache28> anyone had problems with the keyboard not being detected in ubuntu 13.10 server install?? It works on the first screen which asks for my language and whether i want to install, boot from hd, repair, check disk. But once I get in the install menu my kb no longer responds. the computer doesn't have any ps2, and I've tried every single usb port, it won't recognize the keyboard
<Ben64> !appdb | stevildead
<ubottu> stevildead: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ben64> stevildead: wait, ubuntu 8.04? you need to upgrade.
<GusBricker> Abhijit: thanks for help, but tar wont do it
<grache28> in lieu of making that work, is there any ubuntu images that are under 700megs that have the gui installer? can't boot from usb and only have cds to burn
<Abhijit> stevildead, also http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<GusBricker> Abhijit: will keep hunting around
<Abhijit> GusBricker, tar just read the file and store it in destination. why would it fail if file change. it has nothing to do with file content etc?
<Ben64> grache28: there are a few under 700MB, like the 12.04 disc
<stevildead> Abhijit: yes i kno this trust me, just got the laptop (no cd drive) so im having an issue updating
<Beldar> grache28, There are the net installs too.
<stevildead> Abhijit: just really wanted to play skyrim
<grache28> cool, where can i get those, having trouble because the ubuntu page is hyper user friendly, won't let me see a list of images and their sizes
<Abhijit> stevildead, you are having issue updating what? wine or ubuntu?
<stevildead> Abhijit: i put that in the terminal and got runtime error -1.0.
<grache28> lts is 708, aren't cd-rs 700mb?
<Abhijit> stevildead, put what?
<grache28> is that a cruel joke?
<GusBricker> Abhijit: if you start tarring, tar adds file X to the archive, then adds say another 100 files, file X is then deleted off the disk for some reason, tar then adds more files, and finished.
<grache28> Beldar: where are the net installs?
<stevildead> Abhijit: wine file.exe
<grache28> Beldar: found it thanks
<GusBricker> Abhijit: that backup is technically not a correct snapshot of that folder, as it has file X sitting there doing nothing
<Beldar> grache28, cool
<stevildead> Abhijit: and issues updating ubuntu, well and wine too really
<Abhijit> GusBricker, better ask on serverfault.
<GusBricker> Abhijit: proper backups usually hook into the OS some how and stage file changes so that a stable consistent snap shot can be created
<stevildead> Abhijit: i was going to try and install version 12 from usb install
<CryptoKing> anyone every had many issues with installing onto USB
 * grache28 worries that if the installer for server didn't detect kb, that the netinstall is probably running the same installer and won't either :(
<CryptoKing> i can get it running, but sometimes dosent see usb
<Beldar> CryptoKing, State the issues for help, and no.
<CryptoKing> and just boots straight into bios
<CryptoKing> i just went and bought a hd anyway i was loosing my shit to much
<Beldar> !language | CryptoKing
<ubottu> CryptoKing: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Abhijit> stevildead, can you intsall any other package?
<shanahan> when i use jockey-gtk to install a wireless driver, it disconnects the wifi and shows the 'installing drivers' bar.  So i plugged in an ethernet cable that's how i'm on now
<shanahan> when using jockey-gtk to install wireless drivers do you always need a hard connection?
<v0latil3> if wifi was connected in the first place, why are you trying to install a different driver?
<Abhijit> GusBricker, did you looked here http://serverfault.com/questions/373452/simple-linux-live-system-backup-to-files i think its not the backup method, but the os configuration which is causing the issue.
<shanahan> v0latil3, boot screen sometimes shows error messages involving "b43 wl..."  it has to do with my broadcom wireless card, sometimes it freezes.
<shanahan> v0latil3, so i thought this might fix it
<v0latil3> shanahan, what is the error message?
<shanahan> v0latil3, " [    9.625943] Support for cores revisions 0x17 and 0x18 disabled by module param allhwsupport=0. Try b43.allhwsupport=1"
<Abhijit> Is there any way to check if sftp upload to the ubuntu 12.04 server is finished, while i am accessing server from another client?
<stevildead> Abhijit: yes
<fishcooker> im on ubuntu server installation.. there is an option about the kernel thing, which one should i choose?
<v0latil3> the kernel thing?
<v0latil3> thats a little ambiguous. maybe someone else knows what you mean i guess
<Abhijit> stevildead, did you tried uninstall wine, update repo and install wine again?
<fishcooker> im on ubuntu server installation.. there is options about to choose the kernel, which one should i choose v0latil3?
<v0latil3> what are the options?
<fishcooker> linux image generic
<fishcooker> linux image generic pae
<v0latil3> how much ram do you have?
<fishcooker> linux image extra
<shanahan> v0latil3, googled it and there are so many different, "solutions" ... :(
<fishcooker> 2Gigs
<v0latil3> PAE is for 4 GB plus i think
<v0latil3> im not sure what extra means.
<v0latil3> the 1st option should work.
<wheatthin> it means petabytes I think :P
<v0latil3> extra? lol
<wheatthin> 4gb plus :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !PAE
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<josuer08> hello
<v0latil3> fishcooker, go with linux image generic
<v0latil3> if you are missing drivers/modules after you install, just install the extras too
<SonikkuAmerica> PAE == Physical Address Extension. Your computer must support PAE to operate on more recent versions of the Linux kernel. You can check using [ car /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags ]
<SonikkuAmerica> PAE == Physical Address Extension. Your computer must support PAE to operate on more recent versions of the Linux kernel. You can check using *[ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags ]
<SonikkuAmerica> (cat, not "car")
<v0latil3> The program 'car' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<v0latil3> sudo apt-get install ucommon-utils
<v0latil3> hlep plzz
<Beldar> meow
<GusBricker> Abhijit: rsnapshot looks promising, reading up on it now. thanks!
<v0latil3> purr
<tzu_chi> How did mark twain and ralph waldo emerson write such good stories without the computer?
<v0latil3> idk probably cheat codes
<Abhijit> ok
<stevildead> Abhijit: i will
<Abhijit> Is there any way to check if sftp upload to the ubuntu 12.04 server is finished, while i am accessing server from another client?
<tzu_chi> I think Ubuntu is a great project. There are good intentions.
<v0latil3> tzu_chi, if you want to try i think the combo is jump duck, do a 180, look up then down, and go punch the nearest NPC by you
<stevildead> Abhijit: wait how do u update the repo?
<Ben64> stevildead: 8.04 is no longer supported here, you need to upgrade or install a supported release
<stevildead> Ben64: i have no cd drive, is there a way (other than usb) i can install the newer version
<v0latil3> apt-get dist upgrade i think
<v0latil3> unless thats so old it doesnt work
<xangua> !eol | stevildead
<ubottu> stevildead: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tsnyph> hello, i need some help please. I went to an adult website and now i am locked on a page and cant close firefox. everytime i re load it, it goes back to the adult webpage
<Beldar> tsnyph, open a terminal and run killall firefox
<eg0x> or "xkill" and click on the window you want to close
<Beldar> tsnyph, Ah clear the cookies and history
<tsnyph> firefox: no process found
<eg0x> without " of course
<tsnyph> how to clear it manually? it wont let me do it in firefox
<tsnyph> Beldar,  which ones do i delete in the firefox folder?
<xangua> tsnyph: you can just delete your .mozilla directory if you don't have any sensitive information
<tsnyph> just delete the whole folder?
<Beldar> yeah the config should save the bookmarks
<fishcooker> thanks v0latil3 i follow your direction
<Beldar> tsnyph, I have FF remove all history and cookies...etc with click&clean an addon there are other cleaners in genewral though.
<tsnyph> what would make firefox lock up like that in the first place? a popup was coming up saying leave page and it wouldnt leave the page and i couldnt close any tabs ect
<Beldar> tsnyph, WOT is a pretty good website checker you will see a green icon on safe sites.
<Abhijit> !update | stevildead
<ubottu> stevildead: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Abhijit> stevildead, you are using 8.04?
<MajSlayer7777> hello, got a small problem, install the LAMP on unbuntu 13.10, but it keeps displaying warning messages for this one PHP program I use. about using .date
<MajSlayer7777> I adjusted the php.ini, restarted apache2, but the error still displays
<bambanx> guys how i can copy all the content of a folder A , in anohter folder B is inside of folder A ?
<MajSlayer7777> I'd try and rewrite the code, but am new to PHP and would just like the warnings turned off. sadly #PHP is +i
<bambanx> ant help?
<stevildead> Abhijit: yes
<stevildead> Abhijit: i put in the terminal, sudo do-release upgrade and it said no new release found
<b2w> how to install ubuntu in raspberrypi?
<ctcb> I have my USB Stick formatted, with fat32 and the "boot" flag. How do I write an ISO to it in terminal without it removing the filesystem and bootflag?
<Abhijit> !eol | stevildead
<ubottu> stevildead: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> ctcb: you don't
<Abhijit> stevildead, get on some supported ubuntu version.
<ctcb> Ben64, what do I do then? :P
<stevildead> Abhijit: im on the ubuntu site
<Abhijit> Is there any way to check if sftp upload to the ubuntu 12.04 server is finished, while i am accessing server from another client?
<Ben64> ctcb: you can either use dd to directly write an iso to the drive, which kills all information on it, use something like unetbootin which probably wants an ext3 filesystem for it, or some other usb iso manager thingy
<ctcb> Ben64, UNetbootin doesn't work with Windows ISO's as far as I can tell.
<Ben64> ctcb: then why are you in #ubuntu? go to ##windows
<Beldar> ctcb, what windows release?
<ctcb> Windows 8.1
<Beldar> ctcb, I'm on ##windows go there.
<ctcb> Ben64, I'm using Ubuntu to write the ISO to the USB.
<ctcb> As far as I can tell, this is a problem on Ubuntu's end.
<Beldar> ctcb, Make it a ntfs, with bootflag then right click iso and use the archive manager to exstract it to the usb.
<Ben64> alternatively, use ##windows for windows support
<ctcb> Beldar, If I am correct, Windows 8 and Windows 8.1 only support FAT32.
<Beldar> ctcb, that is my once and only answer, and it works.
<Beldar> on this channel anyway.
<Abhijit> Is there any way to check if sftp upload to the ubuntu 12.04 server is finished, while i am accessing server from another client?
<ctcb> Beldar, I'm on the other channel. ;)
<b2w>  how to install ubuntu in raspberrypi?
<yash069> Abhijit: yes, if u know the file size .
<Ben64> b2w: you should ask in #raspberrypi , but i'm fairly sure it is impossible
<Abhijit> yash069, by using some program. maybe visually.
<yash069> Abhijit: grep sshd:session /var/log/auth.log | tail -1 | awk '{print $8}'
<yash069> + will return "opened" or "closed" or nothing if no sessions ever used.
<Abhijit> yash069, closed
<yash069> closed means no transfer ...
<yash069> open mean ongoing trasfer
<Abhijit> yash069, does that mean uploading finished?
<c_smith_> Abhijit, it could ALSO mean the transfer failed due to some error, i.e, network timeout
<Abhijit> ok. that is what i was looking for.
<Abhijit> so there in so sure way of doing this? we need to all this manually.
<c_smith_> a good way to check if the file uploaded correctly is to md5sum it on both machines and compare the server's md5sum to the local file.
<Abhijit> yeah.
<c_smith_> if they match, then that's a good indicator it finished successfully
<Abhijit> right.
<dhaval2712> popey:
<dhaval2712> popey: You here man?
<kevin__> "Sir...this place is dead, whatever happened here I think we missed it..."
<meltingwax> is there *any* way (even through virtualbox, wine, etc) to put songs on my iphone 4s / 7.0.3?
<Abhijit> meltingwax, #mac
<Konata> I am trying to download Ubuntu Server 12 LTS, and have two problems
<Konata> (64 bit)
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: Fire away.
<Konata> First problem... Every time I pass http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=64&release=lts to wget, it keeps trying to download 32-bit
<Konata> secondly
<Konata> It keeps downloading 13.10
<SonikkuAmerica> kevin__: I doubt we're dead.
<Konata> I want 12.04.3
<kevin__> lol
<Konata> Actually you know what
<Konata> it's wget being a douche
<Konata> I pass that URL to it and it only fetches "http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server"
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: Oh! You might have found the wrong place on the Web site. Go here, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server , and click "Get Ubuntu 12.04 LTS"
<Konata> No I'm purposely trying to download server edition
<Konata> It works fine when I click through on a browser
<Konata> but wget doesn't work
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: Oh! Here: [ wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso ]
<Konata> hue
<Konata> one moment
<vs73nx> meltingwax: to  my knowledge no way to use itunes with ubuntu through wine... you could try virtualbox...
<yash069> meltingwax: no, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<Konata> SonikkuAmerica, worked like a charm
<Konata> thank you kindly
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: :)
<Konata> Now that I've wasted like
<meltingwax> i'm trying virtualbox, but it's not picking up my usb device
<Konata> 500MB of my precious 80GB monthly cap
<Konata> (Because screw canadian ISPs, that's why)
<meltingwax> virtualbox itself, not the guest os
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: For future reference: All the Ubuntu proper (Unity) and Ubuntu Server images are on http://releases.ubuntu.com , and the other flavors are on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Konata> SonikkuAmerica, ah
<Konata> I was just navigating the website ubuntu.co
<Konata> *.com
<Konata> So thanks for the tip
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: The links there are pointers to that server tree.
<SonikkuAmerica> meltingwax: [ sudo usermod -aG vboxusers meltingwax ] (replace "meltingwax" with your user name), reboot, and then install the Guest Additions if you haven't already.
<SonikkuAmerica> meltingwax: (reboot == reboot the host maching)
<SonikkuAmerica> (*machine)
<grahamsavage> is there anyway of telling what software is connected to a particular socket?
<grahamsavage> e.g unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     51496645 /var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432
<Konata> idk about sockets... but netstat -pantu tells me what programs are using a specific port, I thought
<grahamsavage> Konata: awesom i just trial and errored it to netstat - pan
<grahamsavage> t or u must be restrict to tcp /udp
<Konata> How do I summon a channel op
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: Um, you don't wanna do that unless there's an emergency in the channel. (#ubuntu channel rules)
<Beldar> Konata, You can go to #freenode or #ubuntu-ops
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: I could tell you who's online though
<Konata> Well, all I'm trying to do is basically report the unsolicited message
<Konata> Involving, what seem to be uh
<Konata> spanish naked ladies
<Konata> idk
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: If unsolicited PM, then #freenode
<Konata> right-o then
<meltingwax> SonikkuAmerica: does not work. also, when i plug in my phone it says "Trust this computer?" and when I click "Trust", it vibrates and then shows the prompt again
<Konata> Oh gosh darnit
<Konata> wget corrupted my file
<Konata> thanks, wget
<Beldar> Konata, I have pm's off just for that reason, if your registered at the least the pm'er has to be registered.
<Konata> Just wasted a GB of bandwidth downloading ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: You can try using a BitTorrent client or zsync as well.
<Konata> my ISP throttles bittorrent
<Konata> It'd take me like
<Konata> hours
<v0latil3> wow that sucks
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: Ouch. zsync might work, but that'll take time too
<v0latil3> hmm i just got a pm from a guy too
<v0latil3> to some spanish site
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: Also, zsync is good for changing in between Ubuntu flavors without downloading the whole image file over again, or updating daily builds of images.
<SonikkuAmerica> v0latil3: Tell #freenode ?
<SonikkuAmerica> v0latil3: A few people here did already; enough complaints and he might get a k-line
<Konata> By chance
<Konata> does anyone have the md5 for the image I just downloaded
<Konata> the ubuntu server iso 64-bit 12.04.2
<v0latil3> Konata, the md5 is in the iso
<v0latil3> just open it
<Konata> o
<Guest43014> I'm having some instablility issues with Ubuntu 13.10
<v0latil3> SonikkuAmerica, what should i tell #freenode?
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: Just open it and check it against http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS/
<Konata> v0latil3, (Konata) "(pimpoint) show gratis (solo hooy) --> (url redacted)"
<Beldar> Guest43014, tell the channel your problems for help. ;)
<v0latil3> ok
<Konata> SonikkuAmerica, nice 404
<SonikkuAmerica> Konata: errr.. what?
<Guest43014> Just begun to happen...I'm watching a movie using VLC and thats about it really other than some Nautilus usage
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest43014: Can we have some !details ?
<Konata> Not Found
<Konata> The requested URL /precise/MD5SUMS/ was not found on this server.
<Konata> p. much that
<Guest43014> about 20 mins into the session...complete freeze
<yash069> Konata: late reply though
<Guest43014> What details do u need from me?
<yash069> you need to quote the url
<yash069> wget "http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=64&release=lts"
<Konata> Oh
<SonikkuAmerica> yash069: Does that URL work with wget? (i.e. does it DL the ISO correctly?)
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest43014: Particularly what happens with your Ubuntu install that makes it "unstable"?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest43014: Also, 32-bit (i386) or 64-bit (amd64)?
<yash069> SonikkuAmerica: http://pbrd.co/1khISgs
<yash069> yes
<Guest43014> It has happened twice now today.  But yesterday everything was fine, no instability.  64-bit install
<SonikkuAmerica> yash069: Ah, that link points at the closest server to DL
<yash069> hmm
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest43014: But *what* exactly? (Error message(s)? Crash dialog(s)? &c.?)
<Guest43014> No error messages or anything just complete freeze.  Have to resort to cold booted (or hard booting i.e holding down the power button)
<Beldar> !reisub | Guest43014
<ubottu> Guest43014: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Guest43014> I will check that out thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: Sometimes SysRq commands are disabled by default because of their powerful ramifications. Just a pro forma.
<Guest43014> Is there an application I can use to check Filesystem health?
<Guest43014> like a Defragger etc...
<v0latil3> SonikkuAmerica, i want to try that. what if i dont have a sysrq key?
<v0latil3> oh printscreen
<zeroneg> anyone having issues getting teamviewer to start once installed?
<SonikkuAmerica> v0latil3: Usually it's PrtScrn, mine is Fn+Home
<v0latil3> aaaaandd i took a screenshot, no fancy linux thing
<v0latil3> SonikkuAmerica, same with mine
<SonikkuAmerica> v0latil3: Toshiba
<v0latil3> it just make a screenshot
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<v0latil3> no logitech
<SonikkuAmerica> v0latil3: You have to hit Alt+Fn+Home
<v0latil3> i did.
<v0latil3> do i release those then type the other keys?
<SonikkuAmerica> No, hold them down
<v0latil3> oh
<ObrienDave> no hold them down, then type the reisub sequence about 3 to 5 seconds apart
<v0latil3> thats awesome
<cfhowlett> !anyone|zeroneg,
<ubottu> zeroneg,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SonikkuAmerica> If you get "This sysrq command is disabled," first run [ echo kernel.sysrq=1 | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf ]
<v0latil3> hmm doesnt do it
<asda> can anybody help uninstall lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> v0latil3: If you get "This sysrq command is disabled," first run [ echo kernel.sysrq=1 | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf ]
<v0latil3> where would it say that message?
<SonikkuAmerica> asda: Absolutely, type "/join #lubuntu" (without the quotes)
<SonikkuAmerica> v0latil3: Probably in a tty (Ctrl+Alt+F1 also displays real-time dmesg output)
<SonikkuAmerica> v0latil3: (in sysrq and other vital cases)
<zeroneg> hey, cfhowlet, doesn't help. but thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> zeroneg: What he means is actually state what you need help with, not just "AAAHHHH! HELP ME! HELP ME!"
<zeroneg> i need help finding out what others have done to get it working...i thought that was implied by the question.
<cfhowlett> zeroneg, no details = no help.  just like at the doctor.
<ObrienDave> nothing is implied or assumed. most humans fail mindreading class
<v0latil3_> well im not sure what i did
<Guest43014> "We set down there on company orders to get this thing,which destroyed my crew...and your expensive ship"
<v0latil3_> said i pressed ctrl alt delete, then halted lol
<ipython__3> hi. I'm using python3.   print("1\r2\r")  gets 2. What I expected is 1 2. What seems is the problem?
<zeroneg> any issue with my question is semantics at this point. So, how bout it, guys? We gonna be nazis regarding my direct and indirect objects too, or be the help that is recommended by such a great distribution. I go to the doctor and say my leg hurts, he asks questions to get the clarification he needs to fix it. the issue is that the application is not launching...per the original question. screw this...i did help desk for years...this is not helping.
<Gotango> #RIPNelsonMandela
<Gotango> Ubuntu would never have been possible without you
<v0latil3_> lol
<v0latil3_> dammit pimpoint msging me again
<cfhowlett> !ops|pimpoint spam on PM
<ubottu> pimpoint spam on PM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<apb1963_> So I was running update-manager, and it was in the middle of downloading a buttload of updates when my system crashed.  Now, it says "The installation or removal of a software package failed."  Not sure what to do with at this point.
<cfhowlett> apb1963, assume that the previous operation is fragged and attempt it again.
<apb1963_> sure..... but how?
<apb1963_> I just get the same thing over and over.
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: Isn't that a thing for #freenode ?
<cfhowlett> apb1963, in terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      is what I usually run.
<MarGul> I have now set up ssh-key authorization, checked my .ssh/authorized_keys on my server and my key is in there. But when im loggin in from my client I still need to use my password. I though this ssh key was the authensication and that I dont need to use a password to log into my server
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica, I THINK the channel ops monitor within channel.  !ops wanna comment?
<v0latil3_> MarGul, did your key have a passphrase?
<apb1963_> That doesn't sound like a definitive "this will fix the problem" type of answer, but more of a "try this and see what happens" kind of answer that is fine for experiments but not so fine for someone dependent on one and only one machine.
<v0latil3_> did you edit your sshd_config?
<stevildead> i am downloading ubuntu 12.04 to a hard drive. can i install it from there?
<v0latil3_> stevildead, what os do you have on the computer
<MarGul> v0latil3_: yes my key had a passphrase and no I haven't done anything in sshd_config. followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<v0latil3_> okay
<ObrienDave> stevildead, best to burn the ISO to DVD or USB stick, reboot, and install from the ISO
<v0latil3_> MarGul, if the key had a passphrase, then you will need to type that when you connect still
<stevildead> the computer i want to put it on (currently using) has no cd drive and ubuntu 8.04 which is eol
<v0latil3_> stevildead, do you have grub bootloader on the pc you are trying to install it on?
<v0latil3_> oh yes you do
<v0latil3_> you can boot an iso from grub
<v0latil3_> what grub version do you have?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: im not certain
<SonikkuAmerica> v0latil3_: Not with GRUB Legacy you can't!!
<v0latil3_> thats why i asked what version :D
<stevildead> ObrienDave: i dont have a cd drive, or a usb stick large enough
<v0latil3_> how do you tell what grub version you have?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: i dont kno
<v0latil3_> oh
<MarGul> v0latil3_: So what does the whole key authensication do then? Just make my connection encrypted or something? (first time setting up a webserver and Im a bit curious :))
<v0latil3_> stevildead, do grub-install -v
<stevildead> v0latil3_: again its hardy heron :( outdated
<v0latil3_> MarGul, yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> v0latil3_: [ sudo apt-cache policy (grub-pc || grub-efi)]
<v0latil3_> you should edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config to disable plain text pass login also
<v0latil3_> so it is more secure
<stevildead> v0latil3_: ? when i have the hard drive with the os on it plugged in orrrr
<v0latil3_> MarGul, instead of typing a password to tell the server its you, it uses that key that you made, so it is more secure. you are never transmitting the key over the connection
<v0latil3_> stevildead, yes
<v0latil3_> stevildead, when you are logged into the 8.04 installation
<stevildead> v0latil3_: ok
<MarGul> v0latil3_: Ok and if I wouldnt have chosen a passphrase the person logging in would still have to have the corresponding RSA key on his client machine? so the password is just "extra"
<v0latil3_> yes
<stevildead> v0latil3_: im literally on it now
<v0latil3_> so even if someone steals your key they have to find the pass, AND connect with the key
<stevildead> v0latil3_: the download just finished on my other comp, and is now on the hard drive
<MarGul> Okey perfect. Thanks a lot :)
<v0latil3_> stevildead, open terminal, type grub-install -v
<apb1963_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<apb1963_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdesdk-scripts_4%3a4.11.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04~ppa2_all.deb
<stevildead> v0latil3_: its doesnt matter about the other items on said hard drive right, like wont hurt anything. it isnt mine personally
<v0latil3_> MarGul, here is a good guide for secureing the server's sshd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831372
<v0latil3_> that command? it wont hurt anything
<v0latil3_> it just checks the version
<nandhu> can any one tell me the link where i can check more details about how the instllation on ubuntu really works
<nandhu> not the instllation steps
<nandhu> i want to know how the ubuntu detect the hardware and creates initramfs  and kernel for that
<nandhu> because i see that the live os kernel and initramfs diffres from the installed one
<v0latil3_> its probably open source
<v0latil3_> the kernel and initramfs probably dont contain anything pertaining to the install program that it runs
<stevildead> v0latil3_: grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<v0latil3_> ohh
<v0latil3_> SonikkuAmerica, he has to have grub2 to boot iso right?
<SonikkuAmerica> v0latil3_: Correct
<stevildead> v0latil3_: can i get grub2 on here?
<v0latil3_> so cant he just install grub-pc?
<v0latil3_> SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> Hm?
<v0latil3_> what i said above calling u
<v0latil3_> install grub-pc so he can boot an iso?
<SonikkuAmerica> Well this is 8.04 LTS we're talking, right? You'll need at least 12.04 LTS for a supported version of GRUB 2
<v0latil3_> oh
<v0latil3_> could we see what happens if he tries to install?
<stevildead> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Install what where?
<v0latil3_> SonikkuAmerica, do you have any usb drive at all? even a small one?
<v0latil3_> SonikkuAmerica, grub2 to his 8.04 box
<ObrienDave> or a CD for the mini ISO?
<stevildead> SonikkuAmerica: i also cant update anything on here
<v0latil3_> SonikkuAmerica, not your for the usb drive sorry
<nandhu> volatil3 so you mean that during the instllation process it only creates the user accounts sets the language locale and then just extract the squashfs ?
<v0latil3_> stevildead, do you have even a rreally small usb drive?
<stevildead> SonikkuAmerica: ie update manager
<SonikkuAmerica> stevildead: Right. I'd suggest a manual upgrade to at least 12.04 LTS using a Live image...
<ObrienDave> no cd/dvd drive
<v0latil3_> nandhu, no. i mean you should look at the source for the program that runs when you boot into the live usb desktop
<stevildead> v0latil3_: yes like a 1g
<v0latil3_> ok
<v0latil3_> thats fine
<v0latil3_> what format is it?
<v0latil3_> fat32 probably right?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: the usb?
<v0latil3_> yes
<nandhu> volatile3 you have any link whic explains more about it ? like what are the source programs that are beeing exectued
<v0latil3_> do you have another pc with a later linux os on it?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: ill have to look
<SonikkuAmerica> stevildead: Get a 12.04 LTS ISO image and use the Startup Disk Creator if you can...
<v0latil3_> nandhu, honestly i have no idea. i dont know much about that
<nandhu> ok thanks volatile let me check
<nandhu> if any others know pleas help me
<ObrienDave> stevildead, 32 or 64 bit?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: FAT16
<v0latil3_> stevildead, okay. do you have any other computers?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: dont matter to me i just want to play skyrim lol
<stevildead> v0latil3_: yeah a mac book at my side
<stevildead> SonikkuAmerica: startup disk creator? i have ubuntu 12 iso on a hard drive
<v0latil3_> stevildead, go onto your macbook
<stevildead> SonikkuAmerica: i have no cd drive on the laptop thats being updated
<v0latil3_> open a terminal and try the command grub-install
<v0latil3_> is that a program thats installed?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: ok did that in the terminal
<ObrienDave> stevildead, you can't install from ISO to the same HD
<v0latil3_> what does it say
<v0latil3_> ObrienDave, yes you can
<v0latil3_> if we can get him grub2
<v0latil3_> it can boot an iso file
<stevildead> v0latil3_: install grub on ur drive then help options
<ObrienDave> that's good to know
<v0latil3_> he has a usb drive i am trying to think of a way to get grub on it
<aeaglez> Cam someone help me with my partitions?
<v0latil3_> stevildead, does that command work on the macbook?
<stevildead> v0latil3_e: i also have a terabyte hard drive with the ubuntu 12 iso on it
<ObrienDave> aeaglez, what do you need to know?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: ill c
<v0latil3_> wait the ubuntu image is only 700MB
<v0latil3_> whats the problem?
<aeaglez> I am running out of space on my ubuntu partition, i kind of messed up when i first made my partitions
<v0latil3_> aegis, what is the current setup
<v0latil3_> (partiotions and size)
<stevildead> v0latil3_: no does not wrk on mac
<aeaglez> just my linux-swap is 10gb, and my dedicated harddrive for linux is 27gb
<v0latil3_> is the 27GB first? also what filesystem?
<aeaglez> the 27gb is not first, the ntfs is the very first
<v0latil3_> do you want to make swap smaller and the linux partition bigger?
<aeaglez> i need a bigger partition for linux
<aeaglez> the filesystem is ext4
<v0latil3_> what partition do you plan to make smaller
<ObrienDave> how many ntfs partitions?
<aeaglez> the windows partition i plan to make smaller
<v0latil3_> i would go in windows computer management > disk management, then resize it how you want
<aeaglez> 2 ntfs partitions, one is the windows one(634gb) and the other im not sure of but its 400mb
<v0latil3_> it will create an unallocated blank of space on your hard drive
<v0latil3_> dont touch the 400MB one that would mess stuff up
<v0latil3_> go in windows and shrink the 634 GB one
<ObrienDave> the 400mb is the windows boot or recovery partition. leave that one alone
<aeaglez> i can do that, but the problem is that the linux one is locked
<v0latil3_> What do you mean it is locked?
<aeaglez> the /dev/sda7 is locked and it keeps giving an error message when i try to unmount it
<hikenboot> sorry any of you guys know what "couldn't find needed C header for back end" means?
<aeaglez> it has a key next to it
<v0latil3_> oh
<aeaglez> it says it cant unmount because its holding another mount on it or something like that
<v0latil3_> aeaglez, you have to do this from a live usb or something. you cant change the partition of the os you are using to change
<v0latil3_> do you have an ubuntu live usb?
<aeaglez> no i have it on a live cd though
<v0latil3_> ok thats fine
<kryto> delete windoes throw it away, start over
<v0latil3_> boot into that, and then you can change the partition that is locked
<aeaglez> will it delete all the work i have on ubuntu?
<v0latil3_> it shouldnt
<v0latil3_> gparted would warn you if it would
<stevildead> v0latil3_: it says the usb disk is 1g, but only 20mg available, and nothings on it??
<aeaglez> and should i make the windows partition smaller right now?
<v0latil3_> stevildead, reformat the usb disk
<v0latil3_> aeaglez, yes
<stevildead> v0latil3_: not sure how
<ChronicLlama> stevildead, check if theres any partitions you dont know about
<v0latil3_> do it from windows though, as to not confuse it
<v0latil3_> stevildead, put it in the computer
<v0latil3_> and open the program gparted
<stevildead> v0latil3_: its in
<stevildead> v0latil3_: on the mac book
<v0latil3_> ok
<aeaglez> ok perfect and one more thing,do i put in the CD i first installed ubuntu with to edit the partition?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: im in the get info section
<bacho> ukraine
<stevildead> v0latil3_: and the folder is open
<v0latil3_> aeaglez, yes
<v0latil3_> stevildead, does your macbook have a program for changing partitions?
<v0latil3_> some type of disk manager?
<aeaglez> alright and how big should the linux-swap partition be? i have it at 10gb so i know i did that wrong
<stevildead> v0latil3_: ummm not sure, it isnt mine
<v0latil3_> aeaglez, how much ram do you have?
<aeaglez> 8gb
<v0latil3_> you want at least 8 if you want to be able to hibernate
<v0latil3_> i think 10 is fine if you use hibernation
<aeaglez> alright so ill jsut leave it as that
<v0latil3_> okay
<aeaglez> alright man, thanks ill let you know if it worked
<v0latil3_> stevildead, open disk utility program
<themexbob> hello need help find script / command running during system startup.  When I run "top", I see command executed by root and process id but cannot find path for script.
<stevildead> v0latil3_: ok
<v0latil3_> is there a place to use the usb disk?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: im erasing it
<v0latil3_> okay. just make sure dont erase the hard drive :)
<stevildead> v0latil3_: lol
 * cfhowlett thinks it's always funny - until someone actually DOES wipe the HDD ...
<v0latil3_> "disk destroyer"
<v0latil3_> aka dd
<v0latil3_> stevildead, is it done now?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: yes, i am transferring the iso to it now
<SonikkuAmerica> v0latil3_: lol disk destroyer
<stevildead> v0latil3_: its done
<v0latil3_> oh
<v0latil3_> did you just copy the iso to it or did you actually write the image onto the disk?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: written
<v0latil3_> ok
<stevildead> v0latil3_: it took a mim
<stevildead> min
<v0latil3_> now put it into the other computer and boot it
<helmut_> hi
<v0latil3_> stevildead, its probabl a key like ESC, f2, f7, or something like that
<stevildead> v0latil3_: so restart then f12 n boot from disk
<stevildead> v0latil3_: or whatever
<stevildead> v0latil3_: i really appreciate the help
<v0latil3_> yes
<v0latil3_> are you on the pc you are updating right now for irc?
<stevildead> v0latil3_: yes
<guyuehuanyu> ?
<v0latil3_> okay.
<v0latil3_> so when you boot it
<v0latil3_> it should ask some options
<stevildead> v0latil3_: like run live or install
<guyuehuanyu> ?
<v0latil3_> 1. replace current install 2. upgrade current install 3. dual boot both 4. something else
<v0latil3_> or at least something similar to that
<v0latil3_> if it is possible do the upgrade one i think
<stevildead> v0latil3_: ok i was gunna ask which one to pick
<v0latil3_> you can do install or live. if you do live it brings you to the desktop, where you can pick the install option from there too. just to install when it boots
<stevildead> v0latil3_: ok ill be back on afterwords so hopefully all goes well
<v0latil3_> ok
<stevildead> v0latil3_: thanks again
<v0latil3_> yep
<ainx> hello need help please
<v0latil3_> HI
<v0latil3_> ask question
<ainx> i'm using raring 13.04 nd use xfce4 desktop and i don't know why my xfce panel can't show but i already running
<ainx> its*
<v0latil3_> hmm i have never used xfce and dont know much about it i cant help you on that one.
<themexbob> hello need help find script / command running during system startup.  When I run "top", I see command executed by root and process id but cannot find path for script.  Does anyone know a command I can use to find script location or file launching script?
<cfhowlett> ainx, check the settings to see if it's auto-hiding
<ainx> <v0latil3_> : what is your desktop ?
<v0latil3_> unity or whatever the default is
<ainx> no, it's not auto hidding
<Beldar> !tab | ainx
<ubottu> ainx: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ainx> <tab> what's that mean ?
<ainx> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<v0latil3_> ainx, try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<Beldar> ainx, """You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC,""" ainx is you nick
<ainx> v0latil3_: ok i'll try
<v0latil3_> ainx, what they mean is like this: type "v0" then if you press tab key, it will complete my name so you dont have to type the whole thing
<ainx> thanks everybody
<wheatthin> I love an appreciative community :)
<tvin> Does all of Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250  features work on Ubuntu?
<wheatthin> tvin, wintv, I dunno
<v0latil3_> lol
<wheatthin> if it's supported at all, I'm sure it's not "All" supported
<ainx> v0
<ainx> ?
<wheatthin> v0 and then hit tab key on the left
<v0latil3_> press tab after youtype that
<ainx>  i dont care about that, but thanks to help :D
<hikenboot> what version of ubuntu was stable in 2003
<wheatthin> ainx, well it helps, especially when typing in directory paths in the terminal
<tvin> On this page, does IR mean remote?
<tvin> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Digital_Tuner_Cards
<wheatthin> tvin, it means infrared, and yes
<hikenboot> I have a program from 2003 I am trying to run and its missing an obsolete library
<tvin> wheatthin so is it saying that the remote of that tuner card won't work on ubuntu?
<wheatthin> hikenboot, ehh, depending on what it is, we usually don't support not ubuntu software
<hikenboot> my question is a ubuntu question how do i find out what was ubuntu stable in 2003
<ikonia> hikenboot: it will be ubuntu x.03
<cfhowlett> hikenboot, 2003?  nada ...
<ikonia> hikenboot: but of course the release will be long long dead
<ikonia> wasn't 04 the first release ?
<Beldar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<wheatthin> yeah that would be the clue I got, but it depends when this was published
<SonikkuAmerica> Mhm. 4.10
<ObrienDave> hikenboot, Ubuntu was not released until October 2004, so the answer is NONE
<cfhowlett> 4.10 and hardly "stable"
<tvin> Would someone please help me figure this out
<wheatthin> You'd probably want to go to ##hardware
<ikonia> tvin: figure what out ?
<hikenboot>  thanks then i have to find a debian release from 2003
<ikonia> hikenboot: I'd advise against that, it's better to try to resolve the problem, instead of installing a dead OS
<wheatthin> yeah, dead os's == even less support
<tvin> ikonia: If all of Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250's features will work on ubuntu
<ikonia> tvin it will depend on if that card is supported and the software you use with it
<hikenboot> its a small program that needs a library it has to run once for me and only once
<wheatthin> ikonia, that site is showing that the IR isn't supported.. otherwise it's working
<ikonia> hikenboot: you're not going to get help being as cryptic as that, so do what you want
<ikonia> wheatthin: what site ?
<wheatthin> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Digital_Tuner_Cards
<gogomall> uuuu
<ikonia> tvin: there you go, see the url wheatthin posted
<gogomall> iiii
<tvin> wheatthin: Why didn't you say that earlier when i asked you that?
<wheatthin> gogomall, please ask something instead of just typing stuff..
<wheatthin> I did, you just didn't listen.
<tvin> You didn't say my name when you did it for sure anyway
<tvin> ikonia: Well other stuff suggests it might work, this information might be dated, but the pages on this subject are messy and technical. I take it you don't know much about this yourself?
<tvin> and it wasn't wheatthins link, it was mine
 * cfhowlett doesn't have cable cuz IRC is WAY more entertaining.  :)
<ikonia> tvin: actually I used multiple hapuage cards for years with mythtv without any problems
<wheatthin> tvin, it's easier to try the installation process and getting feedback, than speculation..
<tvin> ikonia: Remote works too?
<tvin> wheatthin: Not if you haven't bought the card. i want to know if it will work before buying it
<ikonia> tvin: it did with liirc, but I never set it up as I wrong a phone app for it
<tvin> ikonia: What is liirc and I don't understand "I wrong app for it"
<ikonia> oops, "wrote"
<tvin> ikonia: What is liirc?
<ikonia> tvin: program for managing irda / remote controls
<Weibolon> ,.-
<Weibolon> hai
<tvin> ikonia: So it worked with mythtv, but does that mean it will work with ubuntu as well?
<wheatthin> tvin, not all features, but the main device would definitely.. features depend on the software written for it.
<Weibolon> g
<Weibolon> halle N2
<tvin> wheatthin: Obviously the necessary software is included in the question. So what features would not work with ubuntu ?
<Weibolon> arch
<wheatthin> omg dude.. go to hardware.
<tvin> who are you talking to?
<Weibolon> jesus
<wheatthin> they'll know more your specific hardware, and what's supported under Any linux.
<new-user> hi all
<new-user> any nude here... lol
<cfhowlett> new-user, ha ... no.  wrong channel.
<wheatthin> new-user, don't be a troll this is support channel
<new-user> hahaha.... just kidding... lol
<cfhowlett> new-user, strangely unfunny.  do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<tvin> ikonia: So would it work with ubuntu, if you got it working with myth TV?
<new-user> cfhowlett , sorry... no question, i'm just try with chat... thank's before :)
<ikonia> tvin: it depends, as I've not used them for about 2 years, so the kernel (which gives it support) will have been updated, mythtv is an application suite, not an OS
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<new-user> wow so many people here
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<eg0x> :D
<tvin> ikonia: So it sits on top of ubuntu? Like a media player?
<SonikkuAmerica> tvin: Yeah... kind of like that.
<new-user> saucy salamander :)
<eagles0513875> hey Beldar :( got some bad news
<tvin> ikonia: You think kernal updates might break compatibility?
<new-user> hi bot
<tvin> How often does kernal updates break compatibility
<tvin> ?
<Ben64> almost never?
<new-user> yup
<aeaglez> its not letting me partition
<new-user> what you install
<Ben64> aeaglez: gonna need all the details in order to help
<aeaglez> i booted a live cd
<aeaglez> ok im trying to partition my drive
<aeaglez> and i booted from a live cd like you guys told me
<Ben64> try typing the story out all on one line, it makes it much easier to read
<tvin> So what features of Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 are known to work from experience on ubuntu?
<aeaglez> and now i have 500gb of free space that isnt letting me partition when im at the installation page, i try to add more gb on the linux boot, but it jsut gives me a option to take of gb, not to add. What could be the problem here?
<Ben64> tvin: you'd probably get a better result from google and/or askubuntu than here.... the chances someone else here has that exact card is fairly low
<Jordan_U> aeaglez: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<ObrienDave> aeaglez, reboot into live mode, we'll install later
<aeaglez> you want me to reboot into live mode?
<aeaglez> and Jordan_U its giving me a error
<tvin> Ben64: On freenode /join #askubuntu?
<Jordan_U> aeaglez: Please pastebin the complete output of the command.
<Ben64> tvin: http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> tvin: or describe your problem here in a way that doesn't require us to have your tv card
<aeaglez> parted: invalid option -- '1'
<aeaglez> Usage: parted [-hlmsv] [-a<align>] [DEVICE [COMMAND [PARAMETERS]]...]
<new-user> http://askubuntu.com/ not http://askme.com/
<new-user> lol
<Ben64> new-user: what?
<new-user> just kidding bro :)
<Ben64> aeaglez: its a lower case L, not a 1
<Ben64> new-user: please don't
<new-user> sorry....
<aeaglez> Model: ATA Hitachi HTS54757 (scsi)
<aeaglez> Disk /dev/sda: 750GB
<aeaglez> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<aeaglez> Partition Table: gpt
<aeaglez> Number  Start   End    Size    File system     Name                          Flags
<aeaglez>  1      1049kB  420MB  419MB   ntfs            Basic data partition          hidden, diag
<FloodBot1> aeaglez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ObrienDave> aeaglez, copy and paste into terminal: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<ObrienDave> give us the URL
<aeaglez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6528801/
<tvin> Ben64:  I don't understand this much at all "describe your problem here in a way that doesn't require us to have your tv card"
<sdfsdfsdfsg432s> hi, i am trying to partition my second hard drive for data storage (for system i use ssd), and in disk tool included with ubuntu i get "partition is misaligned by 512 bytes", so what im doing wrong, or what could i do
<sdfsdfsdfsg432s> i already googled, and found only that it is maybe caused by western digital advanced thing, but im using a seagate here.
<Ben64> tvin: what problem are you having
<tvin> Ben64: And actually the chance that someone has this exact card is extremely high, since the pickings of the tuner card market are very slim
<aeaglez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6528801/
<Beldar> eagles0513875, what is it?
<eagles0513875> Beldar: drive is failing :(
<eagles0513875> the testdisk log is showing IO errors :(
<Beldar> eagles0513875, ah, bummer.
<eagles0513875> Beldar: if i reformat the drive is there a way i can recover the data on it first
<eagles0513875> or is all the data lost
<tvin> Ben64: What features will work with the Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 card on ubuntu. Please keep in mind I do not own the card, I am asking to decide if I should buy it
<Jordan_U> sdfsdfsdfsg432s: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/advice.html is a good explanation of what alignment means, and why being misaligned by 512 bytes will give you terrible performance on newer drives.
<sdfsdfsdfsg432s> thanks, will check it out if i could find help to solve it
<eagles0513875> Beldar: what sucks is this is the second disk in less then 2 weeks to head south
<aeaglez> jordan did you see the paste?
<sdfsdfsdfsg432s> and i have formatted it to MBR partitioning btw
<Beldar> eagles0513875, I don't exactly remember your situation, I'm not really an expert in that area.
<jordan> aeaglez: no
<eagles0513875> im the guy that was having issues with dolphin picking up my external hard disk and all utilities showing that it was notn partitioned no file system etc
<eagles0513875> you told me and suggested i run testdisk
<Jordan_U> aeaglez: If you don't use my full nick in your messages then I will likely miss them.
<Ben64> tvin: yeah, that is really a better question for google and/or askubuntu. despite what you think, the chances are still very low anyone here has personal experience with that card
<aeaglez> ok im sorry, its just that i dont know how to make your name red like you make mine
<Beldar> eagles0513875, WD drive?
<sdfsdfsdfsg432s> i checked it quite fast but could not find how to solve this problem, i know that it does give a bad performance, but how to solve it? i probably should read it more carefully, but still..
<junktext> Or that person may be asleep at the moment. @ tvin
<eagles0513875> Beldar: ya WD my passport ultra
<aeaglez> But Jordan_U, do you want me to write the paste again?
<eagles0513875> its still under the guarantee
<Jordan_U> sdfsdfsdfsg432s: You can use gparted properly align the partition, though it will take a long time.
<ObrienDave> aeaglez, type a few characters of the nickname then hit TAB to auto-complete
<Jordan_U> aeaglez: Just include my nick in your message.
<sdfsdfsdfsg432s> does it take a long time if i just delete partition and make a new one, or does this cause again "misaligned"
<ObrienDave> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6528801/
<aeaglez> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6528801/
<sdfsdfsdfsg432s> this drive does not have data at this time
<ObrienDave> lol
<aeaglez> lol my bad
<Jordan_U> sdfsdfsdfsg432s: If you don't have anything important on the partition then just deleting and re-creating in GParted is fast and ideal. GParted automatically uses proper allignment.
<sdfsdfsdfsg432s> ah okay, i download gparted then from the software center, thanks. and i do not have anything important on that since it's empty and im trying to get it to use the correct way
<Jordan_U> aeaglez: Please post a screenshot of the point in the Ubuntu installer where you're not able to resize any further.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | aeaglez
<ubottu> aeaglez: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<sdfsdfsdfsg432s> Jordan_U: thanks a lot! gparted did it and disk tool now doesnt complain about it anymore
<Jordan_U> sdfsdfsdfsg432s: You're welcome.
<aeaglez> Jordan_U, how is that going to work?When im in the installer i doesnt let me save photos i take with prt screen
<wheatthin> aeaglez, yes, it's copied in clipboard
<cfhowlett> aeaglez, boot "try ubuntu"  then launch the installer.  you can screenshot away
<aeaglez> ok ill try it
<Semor> Does ftime() generate one interrupt ?
<tvin> Does myth TV work for recording input from a HDMI port of a video card?
<Lope> I had spice-vdagent running as root. I've stopped the service. now I want to start it as user. how can I do that?
<ssdfssdfgdfg4354> Jordan_U i faced a little problem with the partition i made with gparted, it seems i only have read access to it, i cannot make new folders to it etc..
<Ben64> ssdfssdfgdfg4354: what filesystem?
<hays> upgraded to 13.10 and am having errors.  getting a message that says there is an internal error
<ssdfssdfgdfg4354> Ben64: ext4
<hays> Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in OsAbort()
<Ben64> ssdfssdfgdfg4354: because you don't have permission. you need to use root or give your user permission
<ssdfssdfgdfg4354> how i can do that, run file manager as root and change permissions of that or?
<Ben64> easier to use command line, imo
<hays> any ideas what this is or how to fix?
<ssdfssdfgdfg4354> what's the right command since i only know "apt-get" commands, if any information needed just ask
<hays> I had some problems upgrading.. the process didn't complete and I had to run dpkg-configure -a manually from a console
<Lope> thanks sorted!!
<Ben64> ssdfssdfgdfg4354: sudo chown your_username /path/to/mounted/partition
<ssdfssdfgdfg4354> so, should it for me be "sudo chown a123 /media/1TB"
<Ben64> looks good
<ssdfssdfgdfg4354> alright i do it then
<Ben64> then you should be able to create files/folders/whatever
<ssdfssdfgdfg4354> still i cannot after doing that, should i then replace /media/1TB with /dev/sdb or?
<ssdfssdfgdfg4354> oops no problem anymore, i just remounted it and it now works
<ssdfssdfgdfg4354> so another problem solved today, thanks!
<Venko> Hey all, yesterday I asked about pointing my @ DNS entry for my domain to my droplet's IP address. I did that and it works but someone mentioned something about reverse DNS yesterday. What do I have to do re that?
<Ben64> Venko: sounds like a question for ##networking
<Venko> Ben64: Alright I'll ask there. Thanks :)
<ssdfssdfgdfg4354> thanks again finally i get my hdd to use, thanks!
<hays> I can't seem to find xorg.conf.. does it not exist anymore?
<hays> trying to figure out what video driver im using
<gordonjcp> hays: no, it doesn't
<gordonjcp> hays: you can add one if you feel you need it
<gordonjcp> hays: typically you'd do this if you have deeply weirdass hardware that needs incredibly specific settings
<hays> well im getting an error that seems to have been around for 2 years with no path to resolution, so im trying to troubleshoot
<gordonjcp> hays: what may be more helpful is either /var/log/Xorg.0.log or the output of lspci
<gordonjcp> hays: an error, y'say?
<hays> yep ubuntu internal error SIGABORT from xorg
<hays> hmm i think im using the intel driver, which makes sense
<ola2> im not able to copy file from pendrive to ubuntu
<ola2> error while splicing file
<Lunar_Lamp> \/win 30
<ucenik> hi. i have file 11111.pdf.sng file. how can i open it in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ucenik: what sort of file is it?
<ucenik> 1160329987-20130731_HR_MER.pdf.sgn
<aeaglez> ok im back
<ucenik> closest i found is some sierra print artist
<ucenik> type of file
<aeaglez> Jordan_U, i have the picture, where do i post it?
<ucenik> tinypic aeaglez
<ActionParsnip> ucenik: naming files doesnt tell us what it is
<DJones> !imagebin | aeaglez
<ubottu> aeaglez: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<ActionParsnip> ucenik: you can use the 'file' command in terminal and it will tell you what it is
<ucenik> it was sent to me by friend who didnt know how to open it, ActionParsnip
<aeaglez> imagebin or tinypic which one?
<ActionParsnip> ucenik: file extensions don't mean much in Linux
<ActionParsnip> ucenik: use the 'file' command in terminal, it will tell you
<ActionParsnip> ucenik: eg:     file 1160329987-20130731_HR_MER.pdf.sgn
<ucenik> will try
<schultza> I cant seem to update from 13.04 to 13.10. Keeps giving the following message: Could not calculate the upgrade. An unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. This can be caused by: * Upgradeing to a pre-release version of Ubuntu (no). * Running the current pre-prelease version of Ubuntu (no). * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu. I thought I cleared thesews out. D
<schultza> Do I need to rename some of my ppa files?
<SonikkuAmerica> schultza: Probably not; let's examine your configuration.
<ActionParsnip> schultza: yes, disabling PPAs if you are getting the next release is agood move
<aeaglez> how am i supposed to post the picture up now, its on my clipboard
<schultza> I thought it auto-disabled all ppas.
<SonikkuAmerica> schultza: Well yeah, ActionParsnip is right, but you don't have to *rename* them.
<aeaglez> i doubt its still on it but according  to the people of ubuntu its still on it
<ActionParsnip> aeaglez: imageshack, tinypic etc......
<ucenik> ActionParsnip, its xml file but i tried to open it before with firefox, it gave me just random letters and
<ucenik>         This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.
<SonikkuAmerica> schultza: Go ahead and disable the PPAs, then try the release upgrade again.
<schultza> Is there a fast and easy way to disable the PPAs?
<aeaglez> ActionParsnip, I am on them but how am i supposed to paste it? Its not letting me paste it just like that, its telling me to upload it
<SonikkuAmerica> schultza: Sure! Look up "Software and Updates" in the dash! Click on the second tab and uncheck all the boxes!
<ActionParsnip> aeaglez: make a file of the paste, then upload
<schultza> Retrying. Thanks if this works.
<schultza> Is there a so-called semi-rolling release out yet?
<aeaglez> ActionParsnip,  Do you know what they were telling me to do? They said go to the install screen where you repartition your drive and prt scrn, im just failing to see how the image is still going to be on the clipboard after the screen goes black for about 20 seconds
<SonikkuAmerica> schultza: That idea was abandoned in favor of 9-month support schedules for non-LTS releases.
<schultza> Wow. I'd much prefer the rolling release style.
<schultza> Same issue. Problem with the upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> schultza: then use a rolling release distro, like ebian
<ActionParsnip> schultza: or, stick to LTS for 5 years support
<ucenik> so, anyone has idea how to open xml file that is not meant for firefox
<ActionParsnip> ucenik: use gedit.....
<SonikkuAmerica> schultza: Well then, let's check. Update the APT system, then run [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f ] to make sure all the 13.04 packages are in their most recent versions.
<ucenik> ActionParsnip, same as firefox. i think its encrypted. but i would expect file would give that info
<schultza> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<aeaglez> ActionParsnip,  could you have an idea why its not letting me partition my drive? Because im really tired at this point ive been trying for the past 2 hours and everyone keeps toying with me
<ActionParsnip> ucenik: could be corrupt
<ActionParsnip> aeaglez: is the drive healthy?
<aeaglez> ActionParsnip,  what do you mean ?
<SonikkuAmerica> schultza: ... in a terminal :)
<ActionParsnip> aeaglez: as in mechanically ok? Are there partitions on it presently?
<schultza> It says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<aeaglez> ActionParsnip,  the driver is perfect all the partitions are there, but i have about 400gb free space and when i want to add it  onto  my ubuntu parition it doesnt give me a option to add space, only to remove
<ActionParsnip> aeaglez: are any of the partitions mounted right now?
<SonikkuAmerica> schultza: How are you performing release upgrades, via the terminal or using the Update Manager?
<ActionParsnip> schultza: try:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<schultza> terminal's do-release-upgrade
<schultza> yes with ... oh jeez
<aeaglez> ActionParsnip,  only the ubuntu drive, but thats why i am trying to do this through live CD because Gparted doesnt let me unmount it
<SonikkuAmerica> schultza: Yeah, when all else fails, sudo.
<schultza> smacks self
<schultza> how did i forget sudo
<ActionParsnip> aeaglez: have you fsck'd the partition so you know it is healthy?
<aeaglez> ActionParsnip, i dont know what that is
<asad2005> My PC have Radeon HD 5670/5690/5730 PCI-E as well as the MB built in Intel® HD Graphics How can i activate similtanously use the bulit in to a second monitor
<ActionParsnip> aeaglez: its like scandisk in Windows
<schultza> even with sudo, it errors with the same error.
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: SCANDISK :\ That hasn't been used in a new release of Windows since 1997
<aeaglez> ActionParsnip,  the partition is healthy i know that for sure, i would know if the drive is bad
<SonikkuAmerica> schultza: Run [ lsb_release -a ]
<schultza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6528983/
<aeaglez> ActionParsnip, so im guessing you cant help me either on this?
<SonikkuAmerica> schultza: Hmmm... no problem there. Try this: [ grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log ]
<aeaglez>  /quit
<schultza> hmm... <http://paste.ubuntu.com/6528989/>
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Can you have a look at schultza 's pastebin? I think I found what's causing the release upgrade mess... all 83 of it...
<schultza> Be back. Please pm any responses so I can keep up with the conversation when I get back.
 * Rory uses the fantastic weechat script "highmon.pl" to put all his highlights in their own buffer, thus avoiding the above problem
<schultza> Rory: I dont have weechat installed.
<schultza> Btw, I'm back.
<_root_> hello
<_root_> Why my nginx socket folder in /var/run is being deleted every time restart my server?
<Jordan_U> schultza: In almost any client, "/lastlog schultza" will show all messages to or from you in the channel.
<schultza> That didnt do much for me in KVirc 4.1.3
<Guest58909> hello i need help with my usb wireless adapter named alfa AWUs036h my adpter its slow and sometimes connection is dropping
<schultza> um.. is weechat based on quassel or vice-versa?
<dave23> hello
<dave23> i need help with my alfa awus036h adapter pliissss help me!!!!!!!!
<thief_and_a_liar> lol
<thief_and_a_liar> pls help
<schultza> sudo apt-get install -f doesnt fix the issue either
<Beldar> schultza, try sudo apt-get -f install
<schultza> that didnt work either...
<schultza> both of them
<mephr> #R
<ucenik> digitally signed pdf document  from the bank, how to open in ubuntu
<Rory> !details | dave23
<ubottu> dave23: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ucenik> ActionParsnip?
<Rory> schultza: Neither, weechat and quassel are completely different clients
<dave23> theres any bodythere how to fix slow connection and dropping connection of ALFA AWUS036H wireless adapter im using xubuntu  12.04 Lts
<schultza> is that /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log completely remade or just updated like a log file?
<schultza> Rory: Thanks. I did some research. It looks like I may like quassel better.
<Rory> schultza: They server different needs
<Rory> serve*
<schultza> Rory: I jsut need an IRC (preferably gui based) client that allows me to chat into any window from the same input.
<Rory> dave23: Can you please paste the output from the command "sudo lspci -v && sudo lsusb -v" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rory> dave23: You can do this easily by "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then "sudo lspci -v && sudo lsusb -v | pastebinit"
<schultza> be back
<schultza> I'm back. Any fix for my broken packages possibly preventing me from upgrading my distro from 13.04 to 13.10?
<Beldar> schultza, Any these broken attached to PPA's?
<dave23> http://pastebin.com/Fn2x1Lxh
<schultza> Beldar: I dont know. The video stuff, no.
<schultza> teamviewer, yes.
<dave23> thats the url
<schultza> The rest, unsure.
<Beldar> schultza, If ou have ppa's then that would be my suspicion, I have not seen all your posts though.
<Beldar> you*
<schultza> Beldar: Here is the list of my PPAs. <http://paste.ubuntu.com/6529087/>
<cfhowlett> schultza, perhaps better to torrent 13.10 and clean install.
<schultza> cfhowlett: Ouch. I really don't want to redo my install completely. I worked hard to get where I am now.
<Beldar> schultza, Have you checked if any if thise have 13,10 packages>
<Rory> dave23: Could you tell me the output of the command: uname -r
<schultza> Beldar: According to another's instructions, I have disabled the PPAs in the Software&Updates section and attempted another "do-release-upgrade".
<ola2> where does add-apt repository add in source
<schultza> Beldar: I have not checked for 13.10 packages.
<Rory> ola2: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/some_repository.list
<Beldar> schultza, Do you have the update and upgrade in the OS with the errors?
<ola2> ty
<Rory> dave23: Could you also ensure you include my name in any messages intended for me, or I might miss them
<dave23> rory,3.2.0-52-generic
<schultza> Beldar: What do you mean? Do I have "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" errors? No. Completely clean exit on those.
<ucenik> how to add certificate for documents  in viewing program so  that i can open digitally signed documents?
<Beldar> schultza, So you get an error on the do-release?
<dave23> Rory:3.2.0-52-generic
<schultza> Beldar: Yes. Unresolved calculation errors.
<Ven-2> Hello
<Rory> dave23: Can you go to realtek's driver download page here [ http://goo.gl/EgjGKL ] and download the driver for RTL8187L marked: Linux driver for Kernel 3.0.0/3.1.0/3.2.0
<Ven-2> what I can put my font into ubuntu repository?
<Rory> dave23: Basically follow this answer from Askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/a/178017/62969
<ucenik> i need to add crt file to pdf viewer so i could verify and open it. there is procedure for acrobat reader, but how can i do it in linux
<evon> One of the reasons I move from windows to linux fulltime is to avoid viruses and spyware.  Recently however i've been getting banner ads popping up out of nowhere on websites I've been visiting.  These ads just get in the way so I know they are not from the sites I've been visiting.  My linkedin account has a banner ad just blocking my links right now and it's pissin me off.  Any idea what I can do to remedy the situati
<evon> on?
<ucenik> evon install adblockplus addon for firefox
<schultza> Be back.
<Rory> evon: What browser are you using? Does it occur in other browsers on the same system?
<Rory> ucenik: That won't actually solve the root problem
<Beldar> schultza, My guess is if you want the distro upgrade and the HD is not just to full you will have to ppa-purge some or all of them.
<damir__> get adblock plus + ghostery and get ready for a drastically different web experience
<evon> ucenik, Rory.  Using firefox and it doesn't happen in chrome
<Rory> evon: Can you check your list of browser addons in Firefox?
<Rory> evon: One of those is probably doing it
<Rory> evon: If it isn't obvious which one it is, just disable them all, and re-enable them one by one, restarting Firefox in between each time, until the ads appear again
<schultza> Beldar: Is there a fast way to do that?
<evon> Rory Ok i'm going to do that now
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | schultza there is only one way
<ubottu> schultza there is only one way: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ucenik> my first pick would be adblockplus :p but if you randomly install stuff in browser what Rory said is also good to do
<ucenik> how can i add digital signature file to document viewer so i can open digitally signed documents?
<Rory> ucenik: You need to import the .crt file to your Passwords and Encryption Keys
<Rory> ucenik: Not in a specific PDF viewier.
<ucenik> !
<hisham> Hi how are you please how to install dev C++ in linux ?? :/
<ActionParsnip> hisham: install build-essential
<Ven-2> Anybody can help me publicate my font on Ubuntu repositories?
<cfhowlett> ?publicate?
<Rory> Ven-2: You can make a PPA
<hisham> build-essential ??
<cfhowlett> Ven-2, yep.  ppa is the way
<ActionParsnip> hisham: yes
<Rory> Ven-2: Look here https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Ven-2> cfhowlett, hete is my font
<Ven-2> https://github.com/texrg/Labiryntowy
<hisham> Ok thanks i see
<Ven-2> Rory, ok, can You help me?
<schultza> Beldar: Thank you.
<Rory> Ven-2: I've never done it before, but the instructions are clear and detailed
<_root_> Why my nginx socket folder in /var/run is being deleted every time restart my server?
<Ven-2> PPA is not good idea, I would like to put it in normal repo
<evon> Rory thanks you were right.  It was an ad on. VideoStream Helper
<Rory> Ven-2: You can't just do that, or anybody could...
<ucenik> its always lupus. i mean, its always human error
<Rory> Ven-2: There's a process to get your package accepted into the repositores, I think you should join the channel #ubuntu-packaging
<cfhowlett> !contribute|Ven-2, make the font, ppa, and ask for views.
<ubottu> Ven-2, make the font, ppa, and ask for views.: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Ven-2> ubottu, here is trouble. Where I can put my description, where font etc.
<bimbi> test
<ucenik> passwords and keys doesnt see certificate i want to add
<ucenik> http://com.pbz.hr/download/PBZeUred.crt
<ucenik> its bank certificate for pdf files
<Rory> Ven-2: Did you read the packaging link I sent you earlier?
<Rory> !packaging | Ven-2
<ubottu> Ven-2: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<dave23> Rory:what if i have internet connetion i will install it on kernel?
<Ven-2> my english is not good
<Ven-2> this is to complicate form e
<Rory> Ven-2: It is a complicated process
<Rory> Ven-2: Take a look here for some translations of "Introduction to Debian Packaging" http://www.debian.org/doc/devel-manuals#packaging-tutorial
<Ven-2> Rory, I'm form Poland
<cfhowlett> !pl|Ven-2
<ubottu> Ven-2: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ucenik> qrwa mac!
<Ven-2> ucenik, międzynarodowe ;-)
<Rory> dave23: Not sure what you're asking; did you follow the instructions in that answer I linked you?
<Ven-2> Rory, I open all links and read it. But this is too compilcated to me. My english is very poor
<Ven-2> Rory, many instructions is about programs not font
<Ven-2> (programs with sources)
<dave23> yes but it uses internet connection to download that i don't know
<cfhowlett> Ven-2, find your local ubuntu group.
<hisham> how to install software centre in linux please !?
<Ven-2> cfhowlett, I ask my question on local group about one week
<ikonia> hisham: its installed by default in ubuntu
<DJones> hisham: Its installed by default in Ubuntu
<ucenik> hisham try with synaptic package manager
<Ven-2> cfhowlett, and noting can help me, do You know any e-mails?
<cfhowlett> Ven-2, wait 1
<dave23>  Rory: yes but it uses internet connection to dowload that i dont know/
<usr13> hisham: cat /etc/issue   #Tell us what that says.
<dave23> Rory: after i type the first command it download on the terminal
<tester> hi! What is bash command to display how many memory (RAM) each process takes?
<usr13> tester: htop
<usr13> tester: ... or just top, but you'll more-than-likely like htop better.
<tester> usr13: thanks a lot!
<tester> I do like htop much more
<dave23> me too
<tester> in htop, in Memory bar it says 475/1001MB, but top says that there is only 73MB of free memory... Whom to believe?..
<tester> trying to configure a really old machine )
<berty> .
<tester> nevermind ) Just learned to read ;)
<tester> thx again! Bye
<ActionParsnip> !atemyram > tester
<berty> whats the cleanest ubuntu so far? i basically just need a console and a very simple desktop
<cfhowlett> berty, server or mini
<cfhowlett> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<berty> i am not keen to install x11 on my own :(
<Rory> !lubuntu | berty
<ubottu> berty: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Rory> berty: That's what I use at work for development
<berty> lubuntu... nice. thanks Rory
<berty> have you triedn crunchbang? heard good things about that.
<berty> look nice too
<Rory> berty: I have, but it's not supported. I do personally endorse it though :)
<Rory> berty: I mean, it's not supported *here*
<berty> hehe got it.
<berty> i think its ubuntu based though, is it?
<berty> or just debian. not sure..
<berty> well. anyways. lets try lubuntu.
<Beldar> archbang is nice
<berty> i am not an arch guy...not yet ;)
<gordonjcp> berty: I tried Arch
<gordonjcp> it's okay, but I switched back to Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> it has its place
<berty> sure it has
<berty> just heard good things about it...
<gordonjcp> berty: I wouldn't recommend it unless you have very very specific requirements
<berty> ok. thx guys.
<ActionParsnip> berty: if you want a real challenge, try gentoo :)
<Wiz_KeeD> Hey guys, how can one find out if a nvidia optimus layout can have the dedicated video card stopped from bios?
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: I suppose you'd look at the bios settings and see.
<Wiz_KeeD> haha, I havn't received the notebook yet and if I couldn't i would like to refuse it before it comes XD
<usr13> O
<ainx> maybe my comp too old for raring, i have many problem here
<Rory> ainx: What problems, could you provide more detail?
<cfhowlett> ainx, try lubuntu
<ainx> and now, i can't play music
<ActionParsnip> ainx: install Lubuntu and you'll be ok
<ainx> nope
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: they all have different implementations so you're out of luck about finding out ahead of time unless someone online has detailed it very specifically.
<ActionParsnip> ainx: Raring is going to be EOL in January next year anyway....
<ainx> i was install all driver soundcard
<ainx> but doesn't work
<ainx> EOL ?
<daftykins> end of line, unsupported
<Rory> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> ainx: dead, not supported
<ActionParsnip> ainx: just like WIndows XP will be on 1st April next year
<cfhowlett> kaput, 86'd, dirtnap'd
<ainx> wow
<ainx> seriously ?
<ActionParsnip> ainx: yes, all OSes eventually die
<Rory> !lts | ainx
<ubottu> ainx: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<cfhowlett> ainx, LTS versions (12.04) have at LEAST 3 years support so install 12.04 now and get 14.04 in April
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: and not a moment too soon \o/ (XP)
<ActionParsnip> ainx: can't seriosly expect companies and users to support an old relase or OS
<cfhowlett> except for MS ...
<Touhou11> ainx: Be aware that if you install a new Ubuntu version, it now comes with adverts and tracking: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.html You may wish to use Xubuntu or Kubuntu which don't
<Rory> Especially Ubuntu where there's a new release every 6 months
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: i have no beef with XP, does what it says on the tin
<Ben64> !fud | Touhou11
<ubottu> Touhou11: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Rory> !fud | Touhou11
<cfhowlett> Touhou11, ^^^
<ObrienDave> what? Windows for Workgroups is EOL??? oh, the horror ;P
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: its not spyware
<Touhou11> Ben64: So Ubuntu _doesn't_ come with adverts/tracking of users? :/
<ainx> ok guys, i  have motherboard P5GC-MX dualcore 1GB RAM 2,8 Ghz Proccesor, what distro i can use?
<Touhou11> Pretty sure it does
<Rory> Touhou11: [citation needed]
<Ben64> not on topic here, and you're wrong
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: i'm tired of installing it and supporting it for people :)
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: users are not uniquely identified, making it not spyware
<Rory> ainx: I personally recommend Lubuntu
<ainx> i mean i want all componen will working good with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Rory, Lubuntu for the win
<ainx> lubuntu what version?
<daftykins> ainx: that's an old thing. Lubuntu if you want to stay Ubuntu
<Ben64> ainx: i'd say 12.04
<cfhowlett> ainx, then you need either verify against the hardware list or buy an OEM installed computer.
<ainx> 12.04 LTS will be good ?
<cfhowlett> no guarantees either way
<Rory> ainx: System76 sell PCs/laptops with Ubuntu preinstalled and stuff
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: Sad we have to quibble about the definition of spyware in a Linux distribution
<cfhowlett> ainx, 12.04 IS good and it's supported to 2017
<ainx> 12 IS, hem, i'll find out
<Ben64> Touhou11: its very well documented and very easy to remove, and still not on topic here, and still not spyware, drop it
<Touhou11> Ben64: Suppressing those raising valid concerns known isn't in the spirit of Open Source
<Rory> Touhou11: Great, start a blog. This is the ubuntu support IRC channel
<Touhou11> The EFF also has concerns about Ubuntu privacy: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks Unfortunately their suggestions have been ignored so far
<Rory> Touhou11: Are you trying to be disruptive and get kicked so you can claim on the Internet that the #ubuntu mods are "censoring you" ?
<usr13> Rory: Touhou11 Great!  All we need is yet another conspiracy theory blog  ;)
<Touhou11> Rory: I'm not trying to get kicked, just helping people making an informed choice
<Ben64> Touhou11: this channel is not #spiritofopensource this is the ubuntu support channel. discussion on that topic is NOT ON TOPIC here. simple as that
<DJones> Touhou11: Please move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is only for specific support issues, however I'm sure you'll find people willing to discuss it in the offtopic channel
<usr13> Touhou11: ... or, keep your opinions to yourself.
<Touhou11> usr13: Telling someone that Ubuntu is adware isn't an opinion, it's a fact
<usr13> Touhou11: .... in *your* opinion.
<usr13> Touhou11: So, thank you for that, we got it.
<layke_> I just run this on installing Ubuntu. I think that's all you need to do to disable the sharing of what you mentioned in the data leaks.. https://fixubuntu.com/
<layke_> @ Touhou11
<Touhou11> layke_: Thanks for that, a useful site. Shame Canonical tried to suppress the information and issued legal notices to the website owner
<layke_> *shrugs*
<Ben64> !adlens | Touhou11
<ubottu> Touhou11: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Ben64> from ubottu on the official ubuntu channel.... stop fud'ing
<Ben64> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic , it really really is not on topic here
<layke_> O that is a legitamate channel :)
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: if you dont run Unity shell, you don't get that stuff you know
<nzb> how do I find out the name of my mainboard? If it's printed on it, I can't see it because the cpu cooler is in the way. I don't have the box and the manual here either.
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of that, I find Unity very slow anyway. I was just assisting others
<makara> what was to blame for the Ubuntu Forums being hacked?
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: how is ranting 'helping' anyone?
<DJones> @bansearch shark
<Touhou11> !ot | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> No matches found for shark!shark@gateway/shell/cadoth.net/x-ezytkfxrdivgoiyl in any channel
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rory> nzb: sudo dmidecode -t 2
<nzb> Rory: thank you
<Rory> No problem, glad I could help :)
<layke_> What screenshot/printscreen app do you guys use. Looking for something that assists in quickly capturing then uploading to a service. At the moment my workflow on this is slow.. and can take time to manually do it all :)
<Rory> layke_: Shutter
<layke_> I looked at Shutter Rory, it doesn't seem to save any of my preferences. ie. If I want to use FTP I have to enter my FTP details every single time?
<Rory> layke_: You can screenshot windows, sections of the screen, then crop and upload to imgur or whatever
<layke_> Or if I want to always upload to imgur, I have to reselect it every time? (I tried googling for Shutter profiles but came up blank.. so started looking for another package..).
<Rory> layke_: edit->preferences, then save your settings as a "profile" at the top
<h0k3n_th3_bok3n> hi, can anyone tell me how can I determine version of libraries which my binary depends on?
<layke_> Rory, Ahh thanks. Can't believe I missed that.
<layke_> Rory, Genuinely looked everywhere.
<Rory> h0k3n_th3_bok3n: readelf -d a.out | grep NEEDED
<Anuska> help, how i see if someone try to connect at my linux remote?
<Rory> Anuska: Do you mean through ssh?
<Anuska> becouse i get a message: Host x ... try to connect remotly: ALLOW or REFUZED
<Rory> Anuska: Where are you seeing that lessage?
<h0k3n_th3_bok3n> Rory,  thanks but soname does not contain a version information.
<Anuska> in my linux
<Rory> Anuska: ...
<Rory> Anuska: what file?
<Anuska> but i press refuzed...
<Anuska> in the screen
<Rory> Anuska: Are you running some sort of remote access software?
<Anuska> the desktop sharing was actived
<Anuska> yes teamviewer
<Rory> Anuska: Is it open to the Internet do you know?
<h0k3n_th3_bok3n> Rory: "[libconfig.so.8]" this is definitely not a version of the library.
<Anuska> ...
<Anuska> uf
<Rory> Anuska: I'm not sure what your issue is... you get a popup, that is how you see if someone is trying to connect
<donc3> Hi all I'm using the last version of ubuntu with gnome 3
<jakob____> hi looking to buy some old ibm laptops for some experiments - any ideas for a refurbishment agency?
<donc3> and sometines the desktop reboots
<b0x> jakob____: ex government
<b0x> always a winner
<donc3> could somebody help me?? I paste my Xorg.0.log and syslog files
<jakob____> a webpage?
<b0x> would be in your specific area
<jakob____> i am in EE so its not exactly easy
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6529456/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6529459/
<jakob____> is there a webpage that can offer that?
<jakob____> is there a webpage that can offer that? «b0x»
<donc3> could somebody help me with mny problem???
<DJones> jakob____: That not really an Ubuntu support issue, you could maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic and see if anybody can point you in the right direction
<daftykins> donc3: you're trying to load the fglrx driver but it doesn't exist, so it's not been installed properly / generated for the running kernel
<donc3> ahh!
<donc3> daftykins so what must I do??
<daftykins> donc3: well, if you installed the AMD driver, do it right :D
<daftykins> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<donc3> daftykins no, I haven't installed any fglrx driver
<donc3> cause my card is AGP and I'm using an old kernel
<daftykins> what's the card?
<donc3> ATI 3850 HD AGP
<daftykins> it says you're running 3.10.18
<daftykins> 0o
<usr13> donc3: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   #Send us resulting URL
<donc3> usr13 xorg.conf.failsafe?????
<daftykins> looks like the radeon driver is loading and working fine
<daftykins> oh you said gnome reboots, no idea what's going on there then
<usr13> donc3: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf     #Does it say that the file does not exist?
<donc3> yes
<usr13> donc3: Ok, just checking.
<donc3> I only have xorg.conf.failsafe and xorg.conf.failsafe.backup
<sabs> i want to know how i can install server on ubuntu ?
<daftykins> sabs: what do you mean by "install server" ?
<daftykins> do you mean how do install "ubuntu server" ?
<sabs> yup
<daftykins> download it :)
<donc3> daftykins: yes only gnome, and sometimes the system gets blocked with the screen pixelated and I have to reboot but this only sometimes
<daftykins> i have no experience with gnome3
<sabs> daftykins i d'ont see the lijnk ?
<sabs> link
<daftykins> sabs: on ubuntu.com ?
<usr13> donc3: Sounds a bit like a hardware issue.
<daftykins> sabs: visit ubuntu.com - highlight "Download" on the orange bar at the top, then click on 'Server'
<sabs> ok thanx dafykins
<donc3> I don't know
<donc3> usr13
<usr13> donc3: Desktop or Laptop?
<donc3> desktop
<sabs> so someone can help mee  to get a command of base for administration serveur ?
<usr13> donc3: When was the last cleaning / re-greasing
<donc3> I don't know! usr13
<usr13> donc3: Maybe it is time.
<daftykins> sabs: to learn how to use it? no, look up some guides online
<sabs> yes i want to learn it .. can you help mee daftykins ?
<daftykins> sabs: no, but as i say, find a beginners guide online maybe
<sabs> someone can help mee ?
<sabs> pleas
<daftykins> sabs: if you are unwilling to google for a guide then you will never attain your goals in life
<impradeepy> sabs:can you be more specific, like what is your aim etc of using server not edition
<impradeepy> server edition
<impradeepy> not desktop
<ActionParsnip> sabs: how do you mean 'administration server'?
<urielvigilant> where i can get a short cut key map to operate  Lubuntu 13.10 almost full on Keyboard ?
<zbrkxbr>  hi guys
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: less ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu.xml     or whatever file is in there, shows keyboard shortcust :)
<urielvigilant> another question : Lubuntu 13.10 don  t run on acer wlmy 3003 with 1 Gb Ram, the screen start to switching on and off many time and it never reach to part we choose a full install or a try . . , i tryed booth,  cd and ubunutu usb pen persistent , i also tryed ubuntu 13.10 , it odnt run too on it
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display   what video chip is used and is it 'unclaimed'?
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: according to the web it's a SiS Mirage
<urielvigilant> ActionParsnip : i should write that on terminal ? or navigate to that menu and open the file there with calc software  about question keyboard key map )
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: its a terminal command but you can read the file in Leafpad if you like
<urielvigilant> ActionParsnip : about second questions ; i never was wable to reach to a terminal on acer wlmi firend of mine laptop . .  .
<impradeepy> just upgraded to 13.04 from 10.04, its very laggy
<urielvigilant> I think in it too... , so i should install 10.04 on laptop and then upgrade from that instalation right ?
<impradeepy> 10.04 is eol
<impradeepy> now :(
<Blueskaj> Howdy folks
<urielvigilant> should a 12.04 version work right ? its a LTS . .
<impradeepy> yes
<urielvigilant> i will try that one instead . . . .
<urielvigilant> wen i typed :          less ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu.xml on terminal it says file or directory inexistence  .
<impradeepy>  new shutdown popup i hate it, unity eew,
<bl4ckdu5t> how do I find another process using dpkg? I'm trying to do a apt-get update and I get this:
<urielvigilant> here say Lubuntu 12.04 supported only until 13 October
<urielvigilant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PreviousReleases#A12.04
<bl4ckdu5t> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<impradeepy> hmm
<impradeepy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<urielvigilant> how i can find open box directory trough out the PCMANfm
<urielvigilant> ?
<urielvigilant> ok , i found already, the file inside is lubuntu-rc.xml
<impradeepy> try this lubuntu-menu.xml
<ilhami> Hey
<impradeepy> i dun ve much idea
<ilhami> I messed up my Windows 8 partition after resizing. What do I do?
<ilhami> Anyone who wants to see the error log?
<impradeepy> ilhami:post it
<ilhami> http://pastebin.com/fR78ztJ3 <-- here you go
<ilhami> Can I save this partition? or at least some of the files in it?
<urielvigilant> i cant find the file, in wich menu it is ?
<urielvigilant>  lubuntu-menu.xml
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: may have to use your backups
<ilhami> ActionParsnip: what backups?
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: if you open ~/.config/openbox   you wil see the file
<ActionParsnip> ihre: the backups you made, to a removable media like a USB drive
<impradeepy> urielvigilant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: you make backups right? your data is valuable to you?
<ilhami> ActionParsnip: I didn't make any backups haha. :)
<impradeepy> no backups??but y?
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: why not?
<urielvigilant> ActionPArsnip the only file inside it, is lubuntu-rc.xml , and inside it dont show the keyboard map
<ilhami> Because the files aren't that important. :) I just want to see if I can convert it back to NTFS and use it.. Is is not possible?
<impradeepy> format it then
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: it shows the shrtcut keys default to Lubuntu. Is that what you needed?
<ilhami> impradeepy: should I format it from windows or Linux?
<impradeepy> ilhami:as you wish
<ilhami> yeah but does it make any difference?
<ilhami> because Linux use GPT and Windows something else.
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: what OS do you want on the drive?
<ilhami> I want Win8 again.
<impradeepy> ilhami:no, just remember files system
<impradeepy> use ntfs
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: then it will need to be NTFS, format using WIndows
<ilhami> I have triple boot...
<ilhami> or dual boot since Win 8 is corrupt now.
<ilhami> I have mint, Win8 and win7 installed right now. I think I will just format the Win8 partition.
<impradeepy> ilhami:insert your source media and try to restore or repair the broken files
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: then how is this Ubuntu related>
<ilhami> ActionParsnip: they didn't help me in #linux. :)
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: you arent using ubuntu
<ilhami> The help is better here.
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: so not supported here
<joe75> lol
<impradeepy> no comments
<ilhami> so I will format using Windows 7, ok?
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: as you wish
<ilhami> Brb
<amireldor> 12.04, is it possible to have Unity Super+W show the apps' icons as well? Like (IIRC) Gnome-Shell?
<newpey> hi there i can not install compiz.. i think i maybe missing a repo?
<newpey> Unable to locate package compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<newpey> please help :)
<Stanley00> !compiz | newpey
<ubottu> newpey: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<newpey> checking! thanks!
<Stanley00> !info compiz | newpey
<ubottu> newpey: compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.10+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Stanley00> !find compiz | newpey
<ubottu> newpey: Found: compiz, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-gnome, compiz-plugins-default, compiz-plugins-main-dev, libcompizconfig0, libcompizconfig0-dev, compiz-fusion-bcop, compiz-plugins (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=compiz&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<nilsge> hello. I just installed ubuntu as my second linux system. My first one is a very leightweight arch distribution, my ubuntu is for gaming. Now I have the problem that pulse audio does not see my soundcard. So I get no sound.  Alsa tells me the device is ok, I know the device is ok from my other distribution. It shows as alsa device but not as pulseaudio device. I installed pavucontrol and it only shows me my HDMI audio, which I deactivate
<Stanley00> newpey: as you see, there's nothing call compiz-fusion-plugins... just compiz-plugins and so,
<newpey> Stanley00, i was looking at the ubuntuguide.. maybe the infor there is incorrect
<Stanley00> newpey: and IMO, you shouldn't use compiz plugins, they slow your computer down for nothing :D
<ActionParsnip> nilsge: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<nilsge> ActionParsnip: that starts an ncurses program with many information. Which one do you want?
<newpey> Stanley00, the help page you sent me is correct... i will use that.. i just want to play around with it
<nilsge> ah, it wrote it to a file. one moment...
<nilsge> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c377184b3599c75a9819a986fa49f53f063a35a6
<ActionParsnip> nilsge: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels maxed and unmuted?
<ActionParsnip> nilsge: if you press F6 you can switch output device, also run the sound GUI application and do the same (check output device and so forth)
<ActionParsnip> nilsge: you could run the same command in the other distro and compare
<nilsge> ActionParsnip: yes, the levels are good. The problem really is pulseaudio here. It does not give me snd_hdsp as output option
<nilsge> ActionParsnip: fyi, alsamixer can't handle snd_hdsp. There is hdspmixer for that. Which I have and which results in the correct levels.
<arnis> anyone using CakePHP-upload plugin? Seems pretty good one, but it wont store files to hdd, only adds file name in database.
<nilsge> aha!
<nilsge> pactl load-module module-detect
<nilsge> thats it
<arnis> opz, wrong chanel.
<nilsge> dear Ubuntu staff, please add that PA module module-detect as automatically loaded standard module
<vinzenz> Hi. Can anyone help me? My notebook is not booting. Partitions exists, I can start Ubuntu Live USB, but obviously my notebook can't find the boot device (HD).
<ActionParsnip> nilsge: report a bug
<vinzenz> It's my working station, I need it.
<nilsge> ActionParsnip: I have no bugtracker account
<ActionParsnip> nilsge: create a Launchpad account, then you can report the bug
<urielvigilant> vinzenz : restastart then F2 or F9 , choose boot menu, then F5 or F6 to put USB in first place, then save and exit
<vinzenz> urielvigilant: Yes, I can start from USB stick. But then?
<urielvigilant> then someone will help you then
<kansai> hi all installed ubuntu 13.10 , ati hd 6250 gpu on my pc.. normally when installing drivers from ati's site with kernel 3.11x it crashes.. same with opensuse .. how can i do this instead of installing drivers from ati's website ??
<vinzenz> urielvigilant:Okay, I've started Ubuntu Live from USB.
<ActionParsnip> kansai: ubuntu has packaged drivers, why are you using ATI's site?
<kansai> where to get them ?
<kansai> radeon.dpm=1
<kansai> when i add this
<ActionParsnip> !ati | kansai
<ubottu> kansai: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<kansai> heat gets lower
<kansai> before adding it 85%
<ActionParsnip> kansai: you can add boot options in /etc/default/grub     remember to run:  sudo update-grub   after making the change
<kansai> after adding %40-65
<ActionParsnip> kansai: you will need to run:   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub   to get write accesz
<ActionParsnip> kansai: add the option in the quotes with "quiet splash" which are the 2 default boot options in Ubuntu
<kansai> are you talking about radeon.dpm=1 ?
<ActionParsnip> kansai: yes
<ActionParsnip> kansai: you add boot options in /etc/default/grub then run: sudo update-grub  to apply
<antar> Hi people
<antar> What is the best for ubuntu , Chromuim vs Firefox ?
<kansai> cheers ActionParsnip
<IdleOne> antar: try them both and decide for yourself
<ActionParsnip> antar: either, neither is best
<IdleOne> Please don't take polls in this channel
<antar> IdleOne, Why
<ObrienDave> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> antar: you do realise you are using an OS that champions choice and freedom, yet you come into a channel and ask strangers what to use....strange
<IdleOne> because there are as many opinions as there are users in here, and it isn't the purpose of the channel.
<vinzenz> Can anyone help me? Obviously my notebook doesn't recognize my HD as a possible boot device.
<ActionParsnip> vinzenz: how is it obvious?
<net125mp> I can do anythign with sudo, i keep getting    Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-get update
<net125mp> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> net125mp: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<vinzenz> ActionParsnip:I don't see any boot devices in the BIOS. Normally I can select and change the boot order (set HD in first place for example). But there is no HD. There is nothing.
<ActionParsnip> vinzenz: but how were we to know this detail?
<vinzenz> When I start the notebook, I end up in the BIOS automatically.
<ActionParsnip> vinzenz: sounds like a hardware issue if the BIOS is not detecting the device
<net125mp> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> net125mp: and what is the output of:  groups
<vinzenz> ActionParsnip:Do you have any ideas, what I could try?
<ActionParsnip> vinzenz: i'd ask in ##hardware
<net125mp> ActionParsnip, guest-L25jxR
<net125mp> my user name, host name
<Guest87754> how to remove temporary  files in UBUNTU 13.10..thanks!
<net125mp> the user account was named guest
<ActionParsnip> net125mp: then you aren't a sudo-er so you won't get sudo access.
<ActionParsnip> Guest87754: bleachbit can do that, be careful with it
<Guest87754> I mean command line...
<net125mp> ActionParsnip, sudo worked before, what can i do to fix it?
<net125mp> add the user to the wheel group?
<ActionParsnip> Guest87754: bleachbit has CLI too
<ActionParsnip> net125mp: you need a sudo-er to add you to the sudo group (or reboot to root recovery console and add yourself there)
<c0n3x40l1vr3> B4lr0g
<ActionParsnip> net125mp: the group name is 'sudo'
<Guest87754> thanks ..!
<net125mp> ActionParsnip, how would the admin account of been deleted?
<ActionParsnip> net125mp: no idea, check logs etc, or a malformed group manipulation command
<net125mp> ActionParsnip, i checked history with no luck, what log would you recommend?
<ActionParsnip> net125mp: not sure to be honest, use the web to find out maybe. Once you get added to the sudo group you can add yourself to other groups
<net125mp> ActionParsnip, ill just reinstall
<goiken> Hi. Is there a downloader for vokle.com? I can’t get the tools I use for other sites to work with it. For example the media stealer tells me that application/x-shockwave-flash isn’t supported.
<cfhowlett> goiken, best to check on vokle.com, no?
<goiken> they tell me it’s not possible, but obviously they’d only like to keep "their" videos on their site.
<eTronik> Hi all, where should I add the export  for JAVA_HOME?
<goiken> cfhowlett if my browser can display a stream, i should be able to download it, shouldn’t I?
<cfhowlett> goiken, it seems to be a propietary app, so I'd say anything is possible, but ...
<goiken> cfhowlett it should also be possible to do it all legally, because I uploaded the videos i’m interested in in the first place (i did a stream of an event with their site)
<cfhowlett> goiken, don't know what you want here.  You used a closed app but want the opensource experience ... :)   Ask them what's what
<eTronik> where should system-wide export definitions be placed ? say for JAVA_HOME
<ActionParsnip> eTronik: /etc/environment
<Balzy> Hello! I have an Asus A54HR-SX324V and running kubuntu 13.04. I'm trying to solve a battery consumption problem since 2 months ago. I've googled and searched the ubuntu forum for a solution but so far I couldn't solve the issue. Is there anyone who had the same problem with a similar laptop or knows how to solve it? Someone says it's due to a conflict between the Radeon and the integrated video card, someone else says it'
<Balzy> s a problem caused by ACPI drivers...
<eTronik> ActionParsnip, can I place there other definitions say for JAVA_HOME and export them ? i.e. besides adding stuff to the path ?
<ActionParsnip> eTronik: yes, its just a definitions file :)
<goiken> cfhowlett I think this goody just solved my prob.
<goiken> http://meinnoteblog.wordpress.com/2012/07/23/download-flash-streams-unter-ubuntu/
<cfhowlett> goiken, bada bing!   good one.
<eTronik> ActionParsnip, thanks
<MetatronG> You know I always wondered, since index-sequential file organization provides for both sequential and direct access of records, why do we need any other methods of file organization?
<kansai> ActionParsnip:  ActionParsnip: kansai: ubuntu has packaged drivers, why are you using ATI's site?
<kansai> ActionParsnip:  its not as you said .. sometimes cant install that easy ?
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys?
<Wiz_KeeD> Could I trouble you with some...much needed help :-s
<Touhou11> Wiz_KeeD: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#prune
<BlackTerm> Wiz_KeeD, its more easy for us to help if you just state your question
<cfhowlett> BlackTerm, you take all the fun out of it.  My crystal ball was almost all warmed up!
<BlackTerm> :P
<Wiz_KeeD> hahaha
<Wiz_KeeD> nice one cfhowlett :)))
<Wiz_KeeD> much appreciated...
<Wiz_KeeD> Uhm...I just bought a new asus notebook that's sitting on my desk and I would like to install windows on first then ubuntu in dual boot
<Wiz_KeeD> The problem is...it has all usb 3.0 (if that makes any difference)
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, your notebook has NO OS on it?
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: I fail to see how that's a problem
<Wiz_KeeD> and the usb stick will not boot
<ekristen> there are like 9 different tools for doing a repo, anyone have a recommendation
<BlackTerm> how is usb 3 a problem?
<Wiz_KeeD> cfhowlett, it has free-dos...if that helps
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Where did you get that? Not as part of your support, I'm just curious
<Wiz_KeeD> BlackTerm, I've read some crappy article that said usb 3.0 are non-native and you cannot boot sticks from it or some crap like that
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, USB should be able to read/write to USB 2
<ActionParsnip> Email: Suneel.Vemulapalli@manheim.co.uk
<ActionParsnip> Pass: Polu7515
<ActionParsnip> Windows: s_vemulapalli
<ActionParsnip> ha
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: I can boot USB2 and USB3 flash drives from my USB3 port, no issue
<ActionParsnip> funny,
<andygraybeal> if i connect a usb drive to my computer, and it doesn't automatically pop up, what steps should i take ot troubleshoot?   i do an "sudo lsusb" and it shows up in my usb device list.  i do an "sudo fdisk -l" but nothing pops up.  any help is appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> pass reset
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, it's a local store, we have A LOT of notebooks that come without os or linux or dos
<OerHeks> Wiz_KeeD, see the manual if there is one dedicated port to boot from
<Wiz_KeeD> OerHeks, good man! nice idea
<BlackTerm> Wiz_KeeD, there is no comp ability in the bios for 2.0?
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, where in the world ARE you?
<Wiz_KeeD> Or try them allll...
<Wiz_KeeD> hahah
<Wiz_KeeD> the usb stick boots fine from my old dell notebook
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Check around the BIOS for options like "legacy USB"
<Wiz_KeeD> no such thing Rory
<Wiz_KeeD> I just have Boot option 1 2 3 and 1 just came up it's uefi kingmax usb2
<Wiz_KeeD> since I slid in the usb stick
<Wiz_KeeD> it did not appear before that
<Wiz_KeeD> so the boot priority is nice
<BlackTerm> make a dvd :D
<Wiz_KeeD> I only have Launch PXE opROM disabled
<Wiz_KeeD> BlackTerm, I don't want to :(
<Wiz_KeeD> So why does it work on my dell but not on this new shiny one...
<Rory> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Does your BIOS have an "advanced mode" or simila?
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Maybe the option is hidden in there
<Wiz_KeeD> I have tried all usb ports and none boot Rory
<Wiz_KeeD> uhmm I don't see such
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Nearly all modern BIOSs do
<Wiz_KeeD> Wait...you're right
<Wiz_KeeD> Usb configuration, legacy usb support enabled Rory
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<Wiz_KeeD> XHCI Pre-Boot Mode Auto
<BlackTerm> what did you make the bootable usb with?
<Wiz_KeeD> Win2flash BlackTerm, and it boots on my dell notebook with no issues
<BlackTerm> unetbootin works with UEFI boot on my mac book pro
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Is there an option for Secure Boot?
<BlackTerm> yea well
<BlackTerm> i had the same problem on the mac with UEFI, would only work when the pen was made with unetbootin
<BlackTerm> else no boot
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, i don't see such
<Wiz_KeeD> In Boot all i HAve is boot option priorities
<Wiz_KeeD> CDC/DVD ROM DRIVE BBS priorities
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Even in advanced mode?
<Wiz_KeeD> HARD Drive BBS Priorities
<Wiz_KeeD> Add new boot options delete boot option
<OerHeks> Wiz_KeeD, give us your laptop model, maybe there are known solutions
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, there is a advanced tab not advanced mode of what I see it
<Wiz_KeeD> OerHeks, right away, thanks a lot :)
<Wiz_KeeD> Asus R501VB-S3116D
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks a lot for helping out guys, idk where else on earth people would volunteer to spare someone pain like this
<Wiz_KeeD> Bios version guys is 2.15.1227 C 2012 American Megatrends, Inc
<Rory> !cookie | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Guest42558> | isn't here
<Wiz_KeeD> haha
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: that's why it's called a community :)
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, opensource > *
<Wiz_KeeD> And it's not even strictly ubuntu related
 * Wiz_KeeD is feeling the love
<Wiz_KeeD> I really hope I'm not stuck here or this notebook has some stupid problems
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<Wiz_KeeD> Pfff
<Wiz_KeeD> HAH
<Wiz_KeeD> guys, found it! JEsus!
<Wiz_KeeD> phewww
<BlackTerm> heh
<BlackTerm> eye problem? :;D
<Wiz_KeeD> no...hell  no...it was in Hard=drive BBS property
<BlackTerm> ahh yea
<Wiz_KeeD> and there was jut theusb stick and the hard-drive
<Wiz_KeeD> what the hell is THAT about?
<BlackTerm> thats uefi for you :)
<Wiz_KeeD> wtf is that?
<BlackTerm> so it boots now?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: please tone it down, you've been here enough to know how it works
<Priesty> I am using Ubuntu 12.04.3 Live USB.  I have created a 25GB .disk file that is located on the windows partition. (same as WUBI).  I have done: sudo losetup /dev/loop1 /mnt/<disk file location>/root.disk.  I can now see that .disk file using disk utility and it has a ext4 file system.  How can I add this disk (and swap .disk file) to the Ubuntu Installer so I can install Ubuntu into the .disk file
<cfhowlett> Priesty, wubi ... why?
<Wiz_KeeD> BlackTerm, yeah it booted directly on the first run, and installing windows now
<Priesty> I knew someone would ask why lol
<ActionParsnip> wubi is awful
<Wiz_KeeD> BlackTerm, there is one other thing that I would like to do...but I doubt it can be done
<cfhowlett> Priesty, 1: wubi is for TESTING ubuntu, not long term installation.  2. it may be a dead or dying project.  3. virtualbox is so easy, a caveman could do it.
<Wiz_KeeD> and that is shut down the dedicated nvidia graphics card and leave the intel one only
<BlackTerm> u can do that
<BlackTerm> look for Optimus settings
<Priesty> I wish to install a uefi compatible Ubuntu into the .disk file then I shall use GRUB on a USB key to boot it
<Wiz_KeeD> BlackTerm, If I struggled to boot from USB I doubt I can do that
<ikonia> Priesty: that just sounds like a real mess
<BlackTerm> heh
<Wiz_KeeD> The only settings in Video settings is how much to allocate the internal gpu
<Wiz_KeeD> that's it...
<cfhowlett> Priesty, so ... a uefi compatabile live bood?
<cfhowlett> boot?
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: So you are installing Windows after installing Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Wiz_KeeD, i just read your manual, see bios > interface security > i/o security, and see if something is locked > http://www.asus.com/au/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/R501VM#support
<Priesty> cfhowlett I am creating my own dual-boot system using a usb key to boot the .disk files as windows will not let me change my default boot loader and GRUB does not boot Windows with secure boot enabl
<BlackTerm> other way around i think
<Wiz_KeeD> jhutchins, no, vice-versa
<Wiz_KeeD> OerHeks, that is so nice of you, and you looked into it for a while I see
<cfhowlett> Priesty, wubi no longer ships with ubuntu for good reason.  good luck, I can be of no help.
<Wiz_KeeD> But I solved the problem by clicking on Harddrive...BSS settings or something like that
<Wiz_KeeD> And there was ANOTHER boot order and I altered...
<Wiz_KeeD> OerHeks, my last job now wouldb e to shutdown the video-card for the optimus crap and leave just the integrated gpu
<OerHeks> 2 times bootorder ..
<Wiz_KeeD> then i'm HAPPY x 20
<Wiz_KeeD> OerHeks, yes...don't ask me what's that about...
<Priesty> I know why WUBI was discontinued, it was because the bootloader cannot be reliably changed thanks to microsoft
<Wiz_KeeD> it has discontinued? heh :))
<cfhowlett> Priesty, so ... dual boot is out?
<Wiz_KeeD> It was in hard-drive BBS properties OerHeks
<Wiz_KeeD> and I have two boot options
<Priesty> cfhowlett oh yes microsoft have really done a number on this one
<Priesty> no more dual booting on efi with gpt
<jhutchins> Priesty: Eh?  You can do that.
<Priesty> Windows 8 Certification program requires that if the computer fails to boot or the default boot loader entry is change to anything other that Windows one, then the motherboard will reset the boot entries and in some cases delete all other .efi files
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: just use Ubuntu then, or install to a USB / SD card etc, get a high enough class SD card and it will be ok
<jhutchins> Priesty: Just turn SecureBoot off.
<Priesty> not an option on all computers
<Priesty> jhutchins not an option on all computers
<Priesty> Hence why my idea is to use a usb stick to load the .disk files
<Priesty> gets rid of having to go into the bios
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: could just install to usb as if it were a hard drive like normal
<Wiz_KeeD> what are you generally supposed to do when on the wireless section you have 4 differnt drivers? :))
<newOne> hello guys. i've installed Ubuntu 10.04 with wubi on Win XP it was OK until today. when i turn my PC on Windows i can easily get into my Windows but when i choose my Ubuntu to start PC reboots.  please help me
<Priesty> ActionParsnip We did this before but a usb stick does not act like ssd which uses software to evenly spread the data across the flash chips, this means that repeatedly using a usb stick over a period of time will damage parts of the chip that are disproportionally used
<Priesty> therefore leading to curruption
<Priesty> I am using Ubuntu 12.04.3 Live USB.  I have created a 25GB .disk file that is located on the windows partition. (same as WUBI).  I have done: sudo losetup /dev/loop1 /mnt/<disk file location>/root.disk.  I can now see that .disk file using disk utility and it has a ext4 file system.  How can I add this disk (and swap .disk file) to the Ubuntu Installer so I can install Ubuntu into the .disk file
<Priesty> All i need to know is How can I add this disk (and swap .disk file) to the Ubuntu Installer so I can install Ubuntu into the .disk file once i have solved this im pretty much there
<flakety> Hola
<flakety> hay alguien
<flakety> jojo
<DJones> !es | flakety
<ubottu> flakety: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Priesty> Ok new subject!!! What is the best Remote Desktop Connection  software
<Touhou11> Priesty: For which protocol?
<Touhou11> Unless you're debating the merits of the different protocols
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: ssh :)
<Priesty> Touhou11 not that important which protocol to use just want it to be customisable and decent
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: what is the purpose of the connection?
<Priesty> to provide support to linux users
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: over LAN?
<mbeierl> Priesty, nomachine?
<Priesty> ActionParsnip over internet
<Priesty> looking now
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: teamviewer for cross platformness
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: if you make an SSH tunnel you could use VNC
<mbeierl> Priesty, https://www.nomachine.com/
<martian> Could someone remind me what the name of the commandline program is that you can use to extract archives that will automatically use the right decompression tool? Like you can throw an xz or a rar at it and it will just do it
<ActionParsnip> martian: unp
<Priesty> what people think of realVNC
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: its still vnc, with zero security
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: so you'll need an SSH tunnel
<martian> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> martian: should be default installed imho
<Priesty> what no encryption?
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: yes, VNC has no encryption at all
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: all keypresses etc sent in plaintext
<Priesty> I would be paying for the software as we are a business
<Priesty> the paid version woul;d have encryption
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: ssh tunnel then vnc through that
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: web facing vnc, for those dumb enough to make it web visible, will get brute force attacks all the time
<Priesty> Thanks all
<Priesty> Shame no one know how to install ubuntu into a .disk file
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: its a waste of time
<damir__> what is .disk file?
<neyder_> help! I'm making a script with this cat | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/khipu-google.list <<EOF
<neyder_> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable main
<neyder_> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/earth/deb/ stable main
<neyder_> EOF
<FloodBot1> neyder_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Priesty> You can use dd if / of to create a .disk file which is like a vhd sort of
<Priesty> Ubuntu's WUBI uses them
<neyder_> but after execution tee waits for an ENTER to go on
<ActionParsnip> neyder_: so you wnat to populate the file with 2 lines?
<neyder_> ActionParsnip, editiong sources.list too (so may lines)
<Priesty> I have created a 25GB .disk file, then i have done sudo losetup /dev/loop1 /mnt/disk-files/root.disk
<ActionParsnip> neyder_: why not use:   echo "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/khipu-google.list; echo "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/earth/deb/ stable main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/khipu-google.list
<Priesty> I can see the disk in the disk utility but not in ubuntu installation program
<Priesty> ActionParsnip Why do you think its a waste of time?
<neyder_> ActionParsnip, sources.list has many lines to do so
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: because you can install to a USB like a normal HDD and boot to it
<ActionParsnip> neyder_: ok, then add them in the same way......
<neyder_> :-|
<neyder_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6530252/ this
<jhutchins> Priesty: debootstrap
<ActionParsnip> neyder_: ok, then do an echo "text" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list    for each line to add
<neyder_> :-\ ok
<neyder_> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> neyder_: thats just how i'd do it
<neyder_> :)
<Priesty> ActionParsnip  I did this before but a usb stick does not act like ssd which uses software to evenly spread the data across the flash chips, this means that repeatedly using a usb stick over a period of time will damage parts of the chip that are disproportionally used therefore leading to loss of data and corruption
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: ext4 will manage it for you, lots of users run Ubuntu on USB
<genial> Good day! How do I save changes I make to /sys/bus/usb/devices/usbX/power/wakeup? I've enabled my remote to power on my machine, but the change is reverted on reboot.
<str>  I'm unable to open any PSD files in my brand new installed gimp in ubuntu, is there another pacakge I need to install? I  get the following error:  Error loading PSD file: Unsupported compression mode: 64753
<ActionParsnip> genial: add the command:   echo value > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usbX/power/wakeup       to /etc/rc.local   above the 'exit 0' line, it will run as root and just before the login page shows
<genial> ah great, thank you ActionParsnip!
<_root_> I am on windows and have no access to shell. what is the output of   date -u +%V$(uname)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'
<Priesty> We created hundreds of USB keys with very expensive flash chips with our own software on them and we continually had them come back with corruption after a year or so and we found that users would keep removing the keys at the wrong times causing other problems hence why i just want to boot from the key (maybe install the .disk from it) but nothing else
<Touhou11> str: GIMP only has rough support for PSD files, you might be out of luck. PSD is apparently an atrocious format to deal with.
<Touhou11> str: The author of XEE says it best: PSD is not a good format. PSD is not even a bad format. Calling it such would be an insult to other bad formats, such as PCX or JPEG. No, PSD is an abysmal format. Having worked on this code for several weeks now, my hate for PSD has grown to a raging fire that burns with the fierce passion of a million suns.
<Priesty> ActionParsnip We created hundreds of USB keys with very expensive flash chips with our own software on them and we continually had them come back with corruption after a year or so and we found that users would keep removing the keys at the wrong times causing other problems hence why i just want to boot from the key (maybe install the .disk from it) but nothing else
<str> Touhou11, but I was able to open PSD files before, so I thought it would be my  ubuntu installation or something similar
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: you can put grub and /boot on USB if you want (I guess)
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: the data there changes rarely
<Touhou11> str: Not all PSD files are equal
<Touhou11> str: I can open some PSD files, but not others. Depends on how they were created, the version, what features of the format they're using etc.
<andybrine> afternoon everyone
<andybrine> does anyone know if it is possible to merge 2 partitions on ubuntu?
<whoever> andybrine: andybrine yes but not streight forward
<andybrine> thats ok, Is there a chance I could completely skrew up my system if I attempt it?
<whoever> andybrine: make one larger and copy or move the smaller partition to it
<whoever> andybrine: depends what are the partitions
<andybrine> one of the partitions will be a boot partition
<Priesty> ActionParsnip That is exactly what i am trying to do, I know that GRUB /boot won't change much and will be reliable on a USB stick but i need to boot the system from the hard drive for performance and reliability
<andybrine> well its 2 ext4 partitions
<whoever> andybrine: and what is the other
<andybrine> they are both ext4
<andybrine> one of the mount points is "/" though
<andybrine> I dont know if that chould be a problem
<whoever> andybrine: i would make an imaage so you have something to go back to  if something goes wrong, but don't forget to adjust the /boot in fstab
<jhutchins> andybrine: Yes, that could be a problem.  Or you could just make a mistake.  MAKE BACKUPS!
<whoever> andybrine: just adjust the mount mounts for those two in fstab
<andybrine> yeah, if its likely im going to skrew it up them I may just not do it
<jhutchins> andybrine: You definitely don't want to do this with the system running from those partitions.
<andybrine> thanks guys
<whoever> andybrine: it is definetly do able
<andybrine> you have helped emensely, think I will give it a miss
<movedx> I have an internal mirror of the Ubuntu Precise repository. I am able to get my internal servers to talk to it due to a missing public GPG key. How can I resolve this? I have tried adding the public key to the box using apt-key, but it does not accept it.
<andybrine> another question is that Im not allowed o write to one of my mounted drives as it says its full
<andybrine> I can clearly see there is space on it though
<Balzy> Is there anyone willing to help me solve this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192175&highlight=A54HR
<jhutchins> It's amazing the lengths people will go to to avoid making backups.
<andybrine> I have a backup of all my important documents
<jhutchins> andybrine: Just as you are not allowed to pour more water into a glass that's full.
<neyder_> in 12.04 export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive sudo apt-get -y --force-yes -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold"  dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: then when you install, set /boot to be a partition on the USB stick
<neyder_> it always ask for confirmation
<andybrine> the drive i am trying to write to has 75gb free
<ActionParsnip> Priesty: could try formatting it in another PC, see if its detectd
<andybrine> not anywhere near a full glass
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: if you run:   df -i    are you out of inodes per chance?
<physicist> Greetings..
<andybrine> yeah im out of inodes
<physicist> I'm fomating my hard drive and I have 4 o.s. on it. I just want to see what partition I'm booted.
<physicist> Which one..
<neyder_> mount -l
<neyder_> physicist, mount -l and check /
<physicist> My ubuntu may is using two partitions. One root and another for filesystem. Is that plausible?
<insertcoffee> physicist, huh?
<flakety> hi
<insertcoffee> you can have / on one HDD and /home on another if you wish
<physicist> insertcoffee: Yes.
<insertcoffee> Yes.
<k1l> physicist: maybe one for / and one for /home. but that depends on what partitions you set up at install
<ripthejacker> HI everyone.
<physicist> insertcoffee: I'm deleting two systems to install debian kwheezy alongside ubuntu 13.04. I've got a doubt about it.
<ripthejacker> Can anyone suggest me a good tool for network monitoring, I would like to know which application has opened which port, and how much data is it transceiving, and it should also display data in graph format.
<ripthejacker> Is there any tool like this?
<insertcoffee> k1l,physicist: you can modify this post-install in /etc/fstab but edit that at your own risk, it is a very very easy way to completely break your computer
<k1l> physicist: you should get a overview youself what partitions you got and contain what.
<k1l> physicist: see with gparted (gui partitions program)
<insertcoffee> ripthejacker: I use sudo netstat -plnt to see which processes are bound to which ports
<insertcoffee> as for the rest, you will need different utils
<ripthejacker> insertcoffee: what about the graphs, that shows usage for all the available interfaces.
<wad> I've spent several hours now trying to get the ubuntu 13.10 working on my new laptop, but it just hates the video. It has an nvidia card in it. I'm thinking I should revert back to 12.04 LTS.
<insertcoffee> there is one... one sec I'll find it
<wad> What do you guys think?
<neyder_> how to correct this?: exec 2>&1 | sudo tee -a /var/log/instalar.log
<neyder_> if I check instalar.log it is empty
<MrLaPlague> hi there, i have a very annoying problem, on a system which was working fine on multiple versions of ubuntu, just put 12.04 on (several times, even with gparted wipe of partition table) both mouse and keyboard are not functioning at login screen
<insertcoffee> ripthejacker: try ntop
<insertcoffee> its top but for networking
<MrLaPlague> they are working in bios gui, and ubuntu installer
<neyder_> MrLaPlague, Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<MrLaPlague> but when i boot into ubuntu, and recovery mode
<MrLaPlague> both not working :(
<ripthejacker> insertcoffee: ok I'll try that.
<ripthejacker> thanks
<MrLaPlague> neyder_: thanks, but it doesn't even register any keystrokes
<insertcoffee> ripthejacker: hmm, a quick google makes me think I might have got the name wrong...
<MrLaPlague> this has been bugging me for a while, is there anything i can do
<ripthejacker> insertcoffee: oh it has a web interface.
<ripthejacker> insertcoffee: well there is a program called ntop
<MrLaPlague> tried clearing cmos
<MrLaPlague> etc.
<physicist> insertcoffee: Yes, I know. I'm not scared about it anyway. :-)
<insertcoffee> ripthejacker: the one I am thinking of has an ncurses command line gui that is blue
<physicist> k1l: I'm using exactly gparted.
<k1l> physicist: sorry, but we cant guess what partitions you created with which content. you can see which partitions are mounted and used from ubuntu.
<insertcoffee> ripthejacker: iptraf
<MrLaPlague> anyone able to help on the keyboard issue
<insertcoffee> ripthejacker: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/top-linux-monitoring-tools.html
<articsun> hi inst
<articsun> in steroide_py
<articsun> erm
<articsun> insertcoffee:
<MrLaPlague> oh i see some modules fail to load... perhaps broken install? might test the usb install integrity
<FloodBot1> articsun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<physicist> I already did what I had to do..
<physicist> thank you..
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: Clearing the BIOS was a bit silly, but turning on "legacy mode" might help.  I presume these are USB devices?
<MrLaPlague> jhutchins: they are indeed
<neyder_> i have created a keypair with ssh-keygen in rsa without passphrase but when i'm trying to local connecting it ask me for a passphrase
<ripthejacker> insertcoffee: :), thanks I'll try it out and let you know
<MrLaPlague> and no i don't think it was silly, this is a test bench system
<MrLaPlague> legacy usb devices are enabled
<MrLaPlague> so... that isn't the problem
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: THey are very low-level standard devices then, for some reason your DM is not listening to them.  Does the keyboard work in the console if you boot to rescue mode?
<MrLaPlague> keyboard and mouse works fine in the installer, but not in the installed os or recovery mode
<DrMog> so I've got a quick question on video cards if anybody has a moment,  I've got a basic ubuntu server 12.04 lts install, I had 4 working video cards pre apt-get update, after an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade the cards only worked under root
<dosequis> qwdlls, hey
<MrLaPlague> jhutchins: no it does not
<MrLaPlague> works in bios
<DrMog> I reinstalled drivers and now 3 of the cards work for a regular user, and all 4 work under root
<MrLaPlague> both kb and mouse
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: Interesting.
<MrLaPlague> yes, indeed, very confusing
<DrMog> running xdm, any places I can look to fix
<MrLaPlague> as you can tell it's kind of blocking me from doing some work :(
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: Makes it a bit difficult to troubleshoot.  Can you ssh to the system?
<MrLaPlague> i suspect a bad install, but it's done it several times round, i'll try making another installer and see if that works
<MrLaPlague> i did consider ssh in
<MrLaPlague> is that easy enough to set up... given my current situation
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: No, repeating the same action and expecting a different result doesn't work.
<dosequis> qwdlls, u there?
<MrLaPlague> jhutchins: i didn't repeat without change, i experimented
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: This is not simply an install that went "oops".
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: How are you connecting to irc?
<MrLaPlague> e.g. remove partition because it picks up old kb settings
<MrLaPlague> jhutchins: on another system, people can have > 1 computer bt
<MrLaPlague> these days anyway
<MrLaPlague> actually there are several in this room
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: Perhaps it would be better to learn where it gets it's keyboard settings rather than randomly formatting things.
<MrLaPlague> what are you on about? that's not my concern at this satge
<MrLaPlague> *stage
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: I had over 50 in my home at one time.  I currently manage around 250.
<MrLaPlague> WOW
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: Use ssh to connect to the system.
<MrLaPlague> ok dad can you tell me how
<MrLaPlague> what buttons do i press?
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: What OS are you on?
<MrLaPlague> the one with the penguin
<MrLaPlague> what one is that
<jhutchins> The problem is if it's a fresh install it's probably not running sshd...
<MrLaPlague> you'd want to use ssh server, or boot in and mount rootfs, install sshd
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: What installer image do you have?  Does it have a live or rescue mode?
<MrLaPlague> installer modes, let me see....
<DrMog> if you need it to run sshd out of the box try something like linuxcoe to built a kickstarted auto install image with everything preconfigured
<DrMog> drop in, have coffee walk back in half an hour and its all setup
<MrLaPlague> ok now i am in installer menu
<MrLaPlague> when shift is held
<MrLaPlague> after i met the penguin
<MrLaPlague> i see lowers ubuntu, and some menus
<jhutchins> DrMog: The problem is that he doesn't have keyboard or mouse working onec he boots to the install.
<MrLaPlague> or recovery mode of installed os
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: Give that one a try.
<MrLaPlague> which one
<DrMog> yeah, which is why if you build a pre packaged answer file using something like that you don't even need to hit enter, it just auto selects all your answers and then you can ssh in after the fact and get it operational
<MrLaPlague> try ubuntu without installing, install ubuntu, check disc for defects, test memory, boot from first hard disc
<jhutchins> MrLaPlague: Try Ubuntu...
<MrLaPlague> jhutchins: if you can help me get ssh on here without installing ubuntu server (with then xserver )
<DrMog> although that method is overkill
<MrLaPlague> yeah it is
<MrLaPlague> but he seems really sure that his 500 computers means he is correct
<MrLaPlague> and that he is taking the most pragmatic path to the goal
<DrMog> no I'm talking my linuxcoe method
<MrLaPlague> i was talking about the guy who started chucking criticisms ;)
<MrLaPlague> ur ok mog
<MrLaPlague> ok so... what now
<MrLaPlague> I'm checking disc for defects aparently...
<MrLaPlague> but it appears to have hung...
<tk1> bien le bonjour gens o/
<tk1> sur ubuntu 12.04 LTS j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi google-chrome-stable n'est pas lancé alors que je fais un "grunt serve" dans yeoman
<BluesKaj> !fr > tk1
<ubottu> tk1, please see my private message
<zerowaitstate> tk1: probably better to ask the yeoman people about it
<tk1> no prob for english :)
<tk1> well , it seems i have an issue with google chrome in first place
<tk1> it doesnt appear in the head up display
<tk1> to launch it i must use the command line google-chrome-stable
<tk1> and every time it asks me if i want it to be my default browser, and i answer yes
<ActionParsnip> tk1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79305/how-do-i-change-my-default-browser
<ActionParsnip> tk1: xdg-settings set default-web-browser google-chrome.desktop
<tk1> thanks ActionParsnip, and it seems that menu doesnt recognise google chrome, just firefox
<ActionParsnip> tk1: use the CLI way then....
<zerowaitstate> http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<insertcoffee> test
<insertcoffee> test
<insertcoffee> test
<Pici> insertcoffee: please stop that.
<k1l> !test > insertcoffee
<ubottu> insertcoffee, please see my private message
<zerowaitstate> wow, you guys have a bang command for everything
<articsun> noo
<diverdude> hello. i am trying to run ssh-add .ssh/id_rsa but then i get an error saying: Could not open a connection to your authentication agent. What does this mean? Do i need to specify something?
<articsun> yo
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: to import an ssh key you mean?
<rituraj963> how to enable hibernate option in ubuntu 12.04 lts
<rituraj963> ?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: yeah
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: it worked after i did exec ssh-agent bash for some reason
<rituraj963> anyone there who can help me enable hibernate option in ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: why do you need that command, you can just cat the public key to the key file on the server side
<ActionParsnip> rituraj963: does the system have a make and model?
<linuxuz3r> can someone help me
<linuxuz3r> can someone help me
<linuxuz3r> my ubuntu installation seems busted
<rituraj963> ActionParsnip:  it's compaq presario v6211 au model
<rituraj963> ActionParsnip: does that help you?
<ActionParsnip> rituraj963: yes, and can you please run:  free -m   and pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: details please
<rituraj963> ActionParsnip: 1 minute plz
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip, my filesystem got corrupted
<linuxuz3r> checking the filesystem takes a long time to end
<linuxuz3r> how do i make this fast
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: run it overnight
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: speed is dependant on the hardware
<linuxuz3r> ok reboot
<rituraj963> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6530659/
<ActionParsnip> rituraj963: ok you have 4Gb swap and 2Gb RAM, that's ok
<hawa> i want to install just mp3 codec and nothing else... what is the name of package???
<hawa> please dont suggest to install ubuntu-restricted-extras... i just want mp3 codec installed...
<rituraj963> ActionParsnip: I don't HIBERNATE option anywhere
<ActionParsnip> hawa: maybe gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse ?
<almjz> hawa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> hawa: or gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ActionParsnip> hawa: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-restricted-addons shows what it pulls in
<almjz> hawa : i guess fluendo-mp3
<miebster_atwork> can someone help me "libqt4-dev:i386" on xubutnu 13.04 64 bit?  The package depends on one that doens't exist
<ActionParsnip> rituraj963: does http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line/131022#131022    work ok?
<rituraj963> ActionParsnip: Let me give it a try
<ActionParsnip> rituraj963: or try:   echo "mem" | sudo tee /sys/power/state
<ActionParsnip> !info powermanagement-interface
<ubottu> powermanagement-interface (source: powermanagement-interface): platform neutral powermanagement interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.20ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 9 kB, installed size 53 kB
<aptget> hello
<aptget> i need help
<aptget> after upgrade to 13.01
<ActionParsnip> aptget: do you mean 13.10?
<aptget> yes
<locoloco> When backing up Ubuntu for system restore purposes, is it sufficient to include:  /etc, /var, /root and /home ?
<prashant_123456> k3b writes dvd successfully but after reinserting dvd it shows blank
<aptget> my videocard won't work anymore
<aptget> my mouse course is X
<aptget> *cursor
<hawa> ActionParsnip: tnx
<rituraj963> ActionParsnip: I do not want to hibernate from terminal because I am newbie at linux. I want hibernate option in the top right corner power menu like we have in windows start menu
<ActionParsnip> aptget: what GPU do you use?
<rituraj963> ActionParsnip: let me try the other one - echo.....
<ActionParsnip> rituraj963: i know but we need to see if it can be done
<ActionParsnip> rituraj963: its called "exploring the issue"
<wotan147> people I have a usb key which when i mount is drwx------  5 max  max  4096 Jan  1  1970 disk/
<Eisroman> hey guys! why i cant connetc to debian servers?
<ActionParsnip> wotan147: ok.....well that's your username, is there an issue
<ActionParsnip> Eisroman: ask in #debian
<wotan147> if I sudo chmod -R 775 /media/max/disk/  if says it  can be changed because only readable
<Eisroman> what is +i set mode?
<kryto> good day!
<ActionParsnip> wotan147: is it an NTFS partition?
<mdh> Eisroman: you mean you can't connect to debian servers, and you can connect to other servers?
<Eisroman> yes
<ActionParsnip> Eisroman: then the access needs setting at mount time
<Eisroman> ok
<wotan147> ActionParsnip:  acutally I have dismounted and remounted and now it is working but just before it was mounted as if it belongs to root and then impossible to change it
<Eisroman> tnks
<ActionParsnip> Eisroman: NTFS is too primitive to store Linux ACLs so chmod will do nothing
<rituraj963> the echo command suggested - looks like worked as sleep or suspend mode
<cgt> Can anyone recommend a good tutorial on setting up a LUKS-encrypted partition?
<linuxuz3r> takes a long time to check disk
<wotan147> ActionParsnip: I guess so it is a USB key and that tis readable under windows. And it is not FAT
<gordonjcp> linuxuz3r: what's the filesystem, and how big is the disk?
<linuxuz3r> gordonjcp: its ext3 and 300gb
<cgt> !luks
<gordonjcp> linuxuz3r: how is it connected?
<linuxuz3r> i dont know what you mean by how it is connected
<wotan147> now I have a file in there -rw-r--r--  1 max max       89 Dez  6 18:25 sync.ffs_lock
<linuxuz3r> sata
<linuxuz3r> sata 1
<ActionParsnip> wotan147: is this a usb stick?
<wotan147> if i rm it , it says not possible the filesystem is only readable
<wotan147> yes
<ActionParsnip> wotan147: when you unplug it, do you use the safe remove feature before you unplug it?
<ActionParsnip> wotan147: or do you just rip it out?
<wotan147> possibly not
<ActionParsnip> wotan147: then that's why
<ActionParsnip> wotan147: why do you think that feature exists?
<milapurr> heyo.
<ActionParsnip> wotan147: plug it into Windows, run a chkdsk on it so youy know the storage is consistant, then safely remove the device in Windows then unplug it
<wotan147> Because computer people can't make it easy ^^ Basically it is just a fucking key where i store document. so there should existe a way where I force it to not care about thos fuckong permissions
<milapurr> How do I get qjoypad to work?
<ActionParsnip> wotan147: you'll probably find it works, now that you are using your hardware properly
<ActionParsnip> wotan147: it will mount properly if you use your hardware properly
<ActionParsnip> wotan147: NTFS is proprietary to Microsoft. The access you have is due to LOTS of work but it is not 100% asd ONLY microsoft know the finer points
<wotan147> But if you use freefilesync, and freefilesync fails during the sync, you will also have such problem ;)
<john_doe_jr> I'm getting a dependencies problem and need some advice…does 'mono(Mono.Posix) = 2.0.0.0 is needed by x package' mean that I specially need mono —version 2?
<wotan147> I know...
<Guest9939> hi whats up hw i use youtube it not work ?
<ActionParsnip> wotan147: yes because the NTFS is not unmouted from the last use properly as you are not using the safe removal
<milapurr> Huh this is weird.
<ActionParsnip> Guest9939: install ubuntu-restrivted-extras and you are done, or use minitube
<Guest9939> ok i try that thaks
<shagelit1> Greetings,#Ubuntu. I folowed a tutorial to instal a proper wine install. It started by running this comand sudo apt-get remove --purge wine*. In return, i got (sigh ...) this http://pastebin.com/nJv4rN9Q. Does what i think actually happend ?
<gordonjcp> shagelit1: "expression rationelle" == "regular expression"?
<milapurr> Anyone know how to install qjoypad? Minecontrol doesnt seem to work...
<shagelit1> gordonjcp: affirmative
<shagelit1> gordonjcp: please confirm im over-fuc*ed
<gordonjcp> shagelit1: not sure
<gordonjcp> did it say it was actually uninstalling all that?
<shagelit1> its a purge process so i think so
<shagelit1> letme check
<kryto> I love my Ubuntu2
<jwal> Hi.  I am trying to setup a non-interactive install of roundcube from the debs.  It is all working - using debconf-set-selections - except I am being prompted for a password.  I just have to hit enter for it to continue (using pgsql ident).  Can somebody help me debug what is happening?
<shagelit1> im going to googletrad you the main things as im not quite sure by myself
<aptget> screen irssi
<kryto> all mine
<qfxCN> hi
<shagelit2> gordonjcp: http://pastebin.com/VgDrnrSv
<Hassen> hello
<Hassen> given that my partition table is this one:  http://s27.postimg.org/4vrgibyxv/Capture.png
<Hassen> will extending E: thanks to the unallocated spaces ruin the dual boot of my win7 with ubuntu?  (blue:ubuntu OS; red:main win7 OS; black:swap for ubuntu; green:win7 sys reserved; )
<asdadfa> it shouldn't
<kryto> u think thats a issue, we loaded ubuntu 13.4 on a acer 2012 laptop, frooze the BIOS up like a tight hole in hell
<Hassen> asdadfa, in the other hand,'merging' E: with 1 of the unallocated spaces will ruin the dual boot,as the software mentioned here
<Guest9939> what do debugger do?
<locoloco> Guest9939: http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/
<kryto> i love my Ubuntu2
<locoloco> kryto: seconded!
<kryto> yaw, we love our Ubuntu2
<kryto> wish it would serve coffee tho
<kryto> we were using that Fedora Core for the longest time
<kryto> somewhat simular
<Kane_Hart> Hello, I woke up and noticed my server had been rebooted. Seems that ubuntu crashed over night and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what I can do to try to see what actually happen.
<locoloco> kryto: http://www.ctcinternational.org/cafeubuntu
<kryto> dunka
<kryto> locoloco<<< my house?
<kryto> excellent coffee joint, i'l smoke to that
<jay> .
<toni54321> hi
<kryto> I Love my Ubuntu2
<jay> i need install flashplayer on xubuntu 10.10
<toni54321> now i insert the dvd for installing ubuntu and select the opsion install and boot laiter but nothing hapen, now i am waiting
<mas> hello
<mas> guys... how to locate file?
<toni54321> now i insert the dvd for installing ubuntu and select the opsion install and boot laiter but nothing hapen, now i am waiting
<toni54321> now i insert the dvd for installing ubuntu and select the opsion install and boot laiter but nothing hapen, now i am waiting
<hggdh> mas: many ways. One that will probably work (given the lack of details on your question) is: find / -name fileName 2>/dev/null
<kryto> dont wait 2 long
<kryto> i made money on it already
<kryto> LOL
<mas> thank hggdh
<toni54321> kryto what sugest too me
<toni54321> ?
<toni54321> kryto what sugest too me?
<toni54321> now i insert the dvd for installing ubuntu and select the opsion install and boot laiter but nothing hapen, now i am waiting
<kryto> I recover data from corrupt hd
<kryto> very good
<toni54321> now i insert the dvd for installing ubuntu and select the opsion install and boot laiter but nothing hapen, now i am waiting
<kryto> toni<<< sounds like u may have no good disk
<Conker> good evening people, i got some trouble installing 32bit librarys in ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, could someone help me?
<toni54321> i kryto i bern it westerda, this is the secon disc thet i burn
<kryto> i had same issues
<eminor> hi
<eminor> !ask Conker
<kryto> keep burning iso untill you get correct
<Conker> hey eminor, what's ask do :P
<kryto> 32bit seems 2 wrk good
<toni54321> i havve 64 bit
<Pessimist> toni54321, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<kryto> i had that stall issues with 64bit version
<kryto> I love Ubuntu2, my favorite distro
<eminor> Conker: advice the bot to give you information about asking questions, but i was doing it wrong :-)
<kryto> my little brother uses Arch
<Pessimist> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kryto> were a linux family
<kryto> yaw
<Conker> so how do i ask questions correctly?^^
<Conker> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eminor> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kryto> we wood like to throw vindoes out the window, but we have uses for it still
<kryto> :)
<msafi> Hi! Anyone know what this command does? "echo -n 250 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/sensitivity"
<Pessimist> msafi, writes 250 without a \n at the end of it to that file
<msafi> Pessimist: and what's the file?
<Pici> msafi: its not an actual file, its an interface to your kernel, it represents a setting for some device.
<noise> i believe i8042 is ps2 port
<locoloco> msafi: http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~baker/devices/lxr/http/source/linux/drivers/input/serio/i8042.c
<Pessimist> msafi, askubuntu.com says it's the sensitivity of a thinkpad's trackpoint: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37824/what-is-the-best-way-to-configure-a-thinkpads-trackpoint
<msafi> Yeah, it actually adjusts the pointing device on the thinkpad and it works well. But now I want to change the sensitivity of the pointing device on the external keyboard too. How can I find the equivelant command for the external pointing device?!!
<msafi> Like if I change some of the strings in that command, it'll actually point to my external keyboard rather than the laptop's own keyboard...I hope that makes snese?
<Pessimist> msafi, pointing device on a keyboard? Well, for start you should google / tell us the name of the device
<msafi> Pessimist: ThinkPad External Keyboard (which has a TrackPoint which is used as a mouse)
<jjavaholic> what software do you suggest to use to use DVB-T usb device?
<wallzero> Greetings. How can I set the window key to cycle between workspaces in XFCE?
<Pessimist> msafi, https://github.com/bseibold/tpkbdctl looks like this tool should do the job
<Pessimist> msafi, maybe it is in ubuntu repositories -- I don't know. You could try searching for similar software in ubuntu repos with 'apt-cache search <>'
<msafi> Pessimist: thank you so much!
<makk> okay thankyou for your time.. i am updating ubuntu now i will use deja dup backup tool my question what safe local folder can i save to that will not be effected if sh1t hits the fan
<Pessimist> msafi, I got this information from here: http://linux-thinkpad.10952.n7.nabble.com/Changing-sensitivity-ThinkPad-USB-Keyboard-with-TrackPoint-td18067.html#a18073.
<Leon_Nardella> How am I supposed to quit lxc-start login screen and go back to the host's shell?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> how do i recover my password in ubuntu
<unknownguy> Hello there am I supposed to look for help about ubuntu troubleshooting in here?
<Pessimist> makk, if you have different / and /home partitions then probably /home. But the most safe option would be to save it in a external location
<linuxuz3r> how do i recover my password in ubuntu?
<Pessimist> linuxuz3r, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Lost_Password or you can boot into recovery mode and use 'passwd'
<locoloco> unknownguy: what are you looking to troubleshoot?
<wad> I'm trying to make a startup disk out of a thumb drive. I got it to work the other day, but in trying it again, the startup disk creator program (under Ubunt 12.10) keeps crashing on me, when it gets to the last step, where it writes the boot information.
<Pessimist> !ask | unknownguy
<ubottu> unknownguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wad> I've tried to thumb drives so far.
<wad> s/to/two/
<wad> I've tried erasing the partition with gparted, too.
<msafi> Pessimist: the GitHub page of the package says to run this command "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<msafi> Pessimist: , but I don't have anything called fakeroot...
<wad> Is there a way to blank out the boot sector stuff on this thing? Does removing the partition also remove the MBR, or whatever it is that makes it bootable?
<Pessimist> wad, unetbootin can have bugs. You are best off using dd if=<location to iso> of=<location to usb>. Tutorial here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Flash_Installation_Media#In_GNU.2FLinux
<makk> i dont  know how to use bash sadly i dont have partitions on the harddrive . home folder. (i said that so you know that i have no idea what front slash space means. but i will save it to /home and thankyou BTW more power to you for the help
<wad> Pessimist, thanks! I'll check that out.
<Pessimist> wad, you can remove the bs=4M and && sync parts (I think because I have ever used them and it works)
<wad> ok
<trism> !info fakeroot | msafi
<ubottu> msafi: fakeroot (source: fakeroot): tool for simulating superuser privileges. In component main, is optional. Version 1.20-1 (saucy), package size 94 kB, installed size 334 kB
<Pessimist> msafi, get linux headers: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) then get git: sudo apt-get install git. Then create a directory somewhere you can write f.e. ~/tpkbdctl. Then cd to it: cd ~/tpkbdctl. Clone the repo: git clone https://github.com/bseibold/tpkbdctl.git and run: make && sudo make install
<makk> peace in the middle east.
<bsmith093> i have a hp2530p with a dead hd, and its bootable from an sd card so i tired that, it was working fine, with the entire system on the sdcard (16GB, class 10) then it just randomly locked up completely, and now it wont boot?
<bsmith093> is there a way to make a System-on-an-sd-card type setup? so i can move it from system to system, without it complaining?
<Pessimist> makk, use lsblk and see if you have different partitions for / and /home. Then the safest place to save files would be ~/ or if not then it doesn't matter. If something bad happens you can always boot from livecd and copy the files you want somewhere else and reinstall the whole os (if that's what you want)
<joelwhitehouse> bsmith093, SD cards are prone to corruption because of all the IO.
<Ionut-> hello, how to limit access on ps command to user to see only own process running?
<bsmith093> joelwhitehouse: it was brand new
<Pessimist> bsmith093, maybe something wrong went with the sd card? Unetbootin has the option to add 'empty' space to Ubuntu on a SD card. What I mean by that is that you can select how much space you want to use that doesn't disappear if you turn it off from an SD
<Skaag> anyone here running saucy and able to install openjdk?
<Skaag> it fails for me
<joelwhitehouse> My company does embedded development--sometimes we buy a dozen SD cards and see most of them fail.
<yeats> Skaag: can you pastebin the error messages you're getting?
<bsmith093> the hd is availible from ebay as an apple ipod hardrive, should i just get one of those, 1.8 in 4200rpm 20gb brand new
<Skaag> it's two lines, can I paste here?
<bsmith093> how do i tell if the card is truly dead
<yeats> Skaag: pastebin is preferred
<Pessimist> bsmith093, there's a scroll bar at the bottom: "space to be used to preserve files across reboots (Ubuntu only" in unetbootin
<joelwhitehouse> bsmith093, an HD is going to be more reliable.
<joelwhitehouse> bsmith093, have you tried reformatting the SD card?
<bsmith093> can i edit a live cd install, like add packages to it, and have them persist
<Pessimist> bsmith093, http://askubuntu.com/questions/277848/damaged-sd-card-badly-unmounted-how-to-fix
<yeats> !liveusb | bsmith093 - the principles should be the same
<ubottu> bsmith093 - the principles should be the same: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bsmith093> joelwhitehouse:  i really dont want to, if i can avoid it, its a half full 16 gb card, it'll take hours to reinstall everything
<joelwhitehouse> bsmith093, sounds like fsck could be of use.
<joelwhitehouse> There are a couple of failure modes for SD cards--physical damage, or logical corruption.
<joelwhitehouse> If you're storing lots of files, you can make your card last longer by mounting /home and any other frequently-written storage on a separate USB drive.
<joelwhitehouse> That will help your SD card's longevity and reduce the risk of corruption.
<joelwhitehouse> If your SD card is just corrupt, fsck could help resolve the issue.
<msafi> Can I install Google Chrome through apt-get?
<bruce> I've been running 12.04 but during the last update, something happened to Gnome and now I can't do anything. (Blinking cursor). Can I just refresh the OS from a CD?
<Pessimist> msafi, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/chromium-browser/
<Rakholl> Hello, I could use some advice, my distribution upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 is stuck, has said Downloading Dropbox... 79% for a good while now, getting strange spikes of network upload traffic, blocking all other activity
<kiwi_> bruce, are you sure you didnt run out of disk space?
<msafi> Pessimist: Chromium is different from Chrome right?
<Pessimist> msafi, there is a table: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<Rakholl> Ctrl+C may leave the system in a broken state, so I haven't resorted to that yet
<bruce> I don't think so, but it's possible.  I can't get in as a terminal either.
<kiwi_> msafi, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/new-chromium-stable-and-development.html
<bruce> I suppose booting from CD will let me "df" the harddrive.  Right?
<kiwi_> bruce, cant you boot into recovery mode?
<Wiz_KeeD> hallooo
<kiwi_> yes
<Wiz_KeeD> guys thanks again for your help :D
<msafi> I'm downloading .deb file for Google Chrome
<OerHeks> have fun Wiz_KeeD
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah having now...installing ubuntu
<kiwi_> bruce, check if you didnt run out of disk space. if so, delete some files and reboot.
<Wiz_KeeD> Let's see what happens now with the bumblebee shizzle
<bruce> L
<bruce> K
<Rakholl> I guess all my options may leave the system broken if I decide to force things, but I really don't know what else to do
<Conker> i think my installed ubuntu 10.04 is missing the i386 files, is there a common source to get them from?
<schultza> Thanks to Rory, Beldar, et al for helping me with my do-release-upgrade issues. It was the packages I installed from that "xorg-edgers-ppa"
<JesseH> So I'm on 12.04 and I created a new user, and now tab completion isn't working in xchat. Any ideas? :P
<JesseH> One cannot IRC without tab completion
<Pessimist> Rakholl, if it got stuck at *downloading* updates and you cancel it it shouldn't break the system *I think*. I would reboot the OS and run the upgrade command from terminal
<MonkeyDust> JesseH: try the xchat channel
<JesseH> MonkeyDust, they were not any help.
<JesseH> I figure this is an ubuntu issue, not an xchat issue
<JesseH> Wondering if anyone else has had the issue
<Wiz_KeeD> eheyyy the wirelsss drivers work out of the box
<Wiz_KeeD> !!
<Wiz_KeeD> no more broadcom nightmare with bugs and stuff
<MonkeyDust> JesseH: does tab completion wotk in a terminal or other irc client?
<JesseH> MonkeyDust its working in terminal, havent tested any other clients yet, but ill do that now
<Skaag> yeats, http://pastie.org/8533948
<JesseH> MonkeyDust i had an openbox error or something recently, might be related :P
<makk> back again ... anyhow : im updating ubuntu now after i backed up to my /home/(user) folder, hope that works as good as the home folder it wouldnt let me save to home for permissions. i suppose i could try to login as root. im hoping that doesnt matter though if it does please let me know. next is should i just choose every update all 512 updatesgh.
<makk> because im acutally gonna update then update the version then update again since im with 12.4 now
<Troy^> makk: are you asking a question?
<Wiz_KeeD> uhm...
<Wiz_KeeD> i install ubuntu next to windows and now it booted directly in windows...no grub
<Wiz_KeeD> wtf
<makk> yea should i do all 512 checks for the update. will that be too much is it unneccessary
<kryto> maybe change your boot up sequence
<cgt> I accidentially wiped the partition table on a harddrive. I had a TrueCrypt volume on the drive and it was mounted (and still is) when it happened. The mounted TrueCrypt volume still works, but I'm afraid of what will happen once I dismount it. How can I recover the partition table?
<Wiz_KeeD> did it install it on the usb drive or what...
<kryto> I love My Ubuntu2, please master dont take it away
<ner0x> Anyone know any GTK based PDF form-generator programs excluding {open,libre}office ?
<Guest9939> <Wiz_KeeD>haha
<cgt> Analysing the drive with testdisk. Hope it works.
<Qarry> Hmm, I can't get to certain ips, github being one of them
<Qarry> I can resolve the ip associated with the domain name fine, I just can't reach them, if I ping or traceroute it says it's unreachable
<cgt> maybe your ISP is at fault
<Qarry> cgt, hmm, could be.
<Qarry> We'll see if it passes
<Qarry> Well, let me check on another machine
<jan> hi
<jan> do you speak german
<Qarry> Probably the ips yeah, it also doesn't work on the win7 machine downstairs
<cgt> !de | Guest16112
<ubottu> Guest16112: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Qarry> Guest69055, klar
<sipior2> ner0x: is gtk a hard requirement? i seem to recall that scribus can do that sort of thing.
<Guest16112> ok
<Qarry> Cool
<Qarry> !fi | Qarry
<ubottu> Qarry, please see my private message
<Guest16112> here it smells
<Qarry> Wowww, it even shields against investigation, what a good bot
<Guest16112> how are you
<cgt> !offtopic | Guest16112
<ubottu> Guest16112: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<articsun> !cookie Guest16112
<Guest42558> You don't have any cookies to give!
<articsun> :P
<Guest16112> how are you
<articsun> good
<Guest16112> cool
<articsun> Though this is assort chat
<articsun> :)
<articsun> support
<cgt> Please take offtopic chat elsewehre
<cgt> elsewhere*
<Guest16112> why isn't skype in the software center???
<cgt> Probably because it is proprietary software
<Pessimist> Guest16112, add 'partner' software repositories in ubuntu software center
<Guest16112> oh okay
<makk> so let me clarify . i will update the 512 items checked, then i will go from 12.04 to 12.10 then i will go from 12.10 to 13.04. is this okay are there any unneccessary steps i can avoid.  then my next question instead of the home folder i backed up to my user folder within my home folder will that work. in case i need to revert back in case
<Skaag> Guest16112, better use IRC, far more advanced than Skype, and it's in the software center.
<cgt> Skaag: That's an outright lie
<Guest16112> IRC?
<cgt> IRC is very simple
<cgt> Guest16112: this is IRC
<Skaag> cgt, it's a joke :)
<ainx> so... i was reinstall ubuntu 13.04
<msafi> I downloaded a .deb file for Google Chrome. Could someone please tell me how to install it?
<ainx> lol
<Pessimist> makk, yes... just do a fresh install and save yourself from package breakages
<Skaag> msafi, dpkg -i yourpackage.deb
<cgt> I usually use gedbi
<cgt> gdebi
<DuncanNZ> msafi: or just double click it in your downloads folder
<makk> thankyou and thats why you strongly urge a external backup but i dont have the hardware for that. eek. perhaps an ubuntu cloud account is easy to setup?
<Guest16112> yeah
<Qarry> lol, these translations in differentr languages are not translations, is the Dutch version supposed to say 'Dutch support for ubuntu (and hot coffee) is to be found at #ubuntu.nl'
<msafi> Skaag, DuncanNZ thanks!
<makk> plus id have to burn a cd eek
<Myrtti> Qarry: probably.
<msafi> See you guys from Chrome!
<Qarry> Myrtti, well, just wondering if the Dutch translator didn't let an easter egg slip by that wasn't supposed to.
<Myrtti> Qarry: nobody claimed them to be translations... they're what they are
<MonkeyDust> Qarry: only the Dutch note has that little coffee joke
<Janeks991> hello, I installed openssh on xubuntu 12.04
<Janeks991> I can't connect to it using ssh username@ipadress
<Janeks991> I have set Port 2222 in sshd_config
<sipior2> Janeks991: set the port using the -p switch on the client
<Skaag> anyone with saucy and able to install openjdk? it fails for me
<Skaag> I just upgraded yesterday, now I regret upgrading
<Janeks991> sipior give full command?
<sipior> Janeks991: ssh -p 2222 ...
<Janeks991> ssh: Could not resolve hostname switch: Name or service not known
<msafi> Do you guys recommend an IRC client for Ubuntu?
<Skaag> msafi, irssi
<Skaag> a bit more to learn, but very rewarding
<Myrtti> msafi: there's several different types of IRC clients, which one is best for you depends on your needs.
<Skaag> 100% keyboard operated
<msafi> I think I prefer one with a GUI
<largo> i use xchat which is fine for me
<Skaag> you lamer, use xchat or pidgin I guess
<Skaag> :)
<kryto> doesnt BitchX wrky on here
<Myrtti> msafi: most common ones are xchat, irssi, quassel, weechat, and some even use pidgin or empathy
<kryto> Xchat seems to be stable
<Skaag> I find pidgin is decent for people who are scared of text heavy screens
<Myrtti> kryto: sure it works, why anyone would use it is a different matter
<msafi> Skaag: maybe someday I'll move to irrsi :)
<msafi> irssi*
<kryto> rof
<msafi> Myrtti: empathy comes preinstalled right?
<toni54321> hi all, 20 minits ago i finish for the first timi the instalation of ubuntu in dual with windows 7, but now i have a problem, whwn i restart the machine and selekt ubuntu he dont lunch, weit for a moment end apear the sam riten wards "wheitit to lunch ubunto" or some thing else, i dont now ahat tu doo
<Myrtti> Skaag: also limited in IRC support and depending on what IRC 'extensions' you add, somewhat questionable
<kryto> Xchat works good
<Skaag> xchat is kind of a de-facto client I guess
<Myrtti> msafi: yes, but I wouldn't really recommend either pidgin nor empathy if you plan to invest time on IRC for other than occasional plea of help here
<Skaag> stable, reasonable features, etc.
<toni54321> hi all, 20 minits ago i finish for the first time the instalation of ubuntu in dual with windows 7, but now i have a problem, whwn i restart the machine and selekt ubuntu he dont lunch, weit for a moment end apear the sam riten wards "wheitit to lunch ubunto" or some thing else, i dont now ahat tu doo
<SonikkuAmerica> There's always Quassel (use the quassel-qt4 package to avoid pulling in KDE)
<kryto> there are others like he said
<Skaag> and with xchat, many features are hidden in text commands, there is no way to get to them from the GUI
<Skaag> but one you read the docs, you can get tot hem
<Skaag> to them
<msafi> Okay, let me try to login with empathy.
<Skaag> I think my saucy upgrade went bonkers
<Skaag> I can't install quassel-qt4
<Skaag> what a major screwup
<Skaag> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Skaag: No? What happens?
<Skaag> I just upgraded last night, there were no errors/warnings, it all seemed fine
<Skaag> I have some problem with pulseaudio
<akhil_> Hi everyone I am trying to loadbalance two pppoe connections.
<Skaag>  trying to overwrite shared '/etc/pulse/client.conf', which is different from other instances of package libpulse0:amd64
<Skaag> I don't know why I have two instances of libpulse0
<toni54321> hi all, 20 minits ago i finish for the first time the modest instalation of ubuntu in dual with windows 7, but now i have a problem, whwn i restart the machine and selekt ubuntu he dont lunch, weit for a moment end apear the sam riten wards "wheitit to lunch ubunto" or some thing else, i dont now ahat tu doo
<akhil_> I have used the nexthop method to loadbalance  between the interfaces.
<SonikkuAmerica> toni54321: I don't think we can understand what you're saying... what is your native language?
<akhil_> When I check speedtest.net I can see that the speed has doubled, and also the same is reflected in ifconfig, where both interfaces are used,
<Skaag> ok I purged the :i386 version, donno why it was even installed, it's a 64bit system
<akhil_> but for all other uses , load balancing doesn't occur and all traffic goes through the same interface.
<toni54321> ok n trying too re write
<akhil_> please help, what might be the issue.
<SonikkuAmerica> toni54321: We understand so far you finished installing Ubuntu in a dual-boot situation with Windows 7... but you're saying that Ubuntu isn't *launching on restart?
<Skaag> ok installed quassel, trying it out
<akhil_> Also I tried to use equalize in loadbalancing and I got the error, 'either to is duplicate or equalize is a garbage'
<toni54321> yessssssss
<Janeks991> ssh username@ipadress gives connection refused at port 222
<Janeks991> 22 *
<toni54321> what can i do???????????
<akhil_> !loadbalance
<akhil_> !bondig
<akhil_> !bonding
<msafi311> How do I uninstall Empathy?
<sipior> Janeks991: ssh -p 2222 username@ip
<SonikkuAmerica> toni54321: And the system *waits for a moment and the *same *written *words "Whether to launch Ubuntu" appear? (Or possibly a menu with the Ubuntu logo and 5 or 6 options?)
<ainx> i want ask something :/
<Janeks991> still connection refused
<sipior> Janeks991: is there ah ssh daemon running?
<SonikkuAmerica> toni54321: What did you use to install Ubuntu, a DVD or USB stick? Whatever it was, try removing it and rebooting.
<ainx> why unity panel not responsive with autohide panel? on raring
<toni54321> dvd
<SonikkuAmerica> toni54321: OK, remove the DVD and restart the computer.
<Janeks991> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<toni54321> yes i made that
<Janeks991> ssh start/running, process 3299
<toni54321> indous work good
<toni54321> windows work good
<SonikkuAmerica> toni54321: So you took the DVD out of the computer and restarted, and what happens then?
<Rakholl> Pessimist: Cheers, the system did not break. The upload spikes still continue, though
<Rakholl> I'm trying to find out what is creating them
<SonikkuAmerica> msafi311: [ sudo apt-get remove empathy ]
<akhil_> Hi everyone I am trying to loadbalance traffic across two interfaces, by adding two default routes with a nexthop option., But when I use the equalize flag, I get the error. 'either to is duplicate or equalize is a garbage'
<toni54321> apears the osions "ubuntu advanced ubuntu and windows luncher" i select ubuntu and apear some words in black scren
<sipior> Janeks991: did you change the default listen port for the daemon (22)?
<largo> luncher? =)
<MonkeyDust> akhil_: in ubuntu?
<Janeks991> sipior I tried that command on host server and it doesn't wokr
<SonikkuAmerica> toni54321: Some words appear? Do you remember what they are?
<toni54321> no now no
<sipior> Janeks991: i got that part. did you change the default listen port?
<Eli-5dce_Busy> articsun?
<dantxo> Hello
<SonikkuAmerica> toni54321: Write what you see and then copy it here.
<dantxo> Is there a way not to start nginx server automatically? I would like to start it manually when needed
<toni54321> ok
<Janeks991> Dec  6 21:43:00 janis-priedaine sshd[3299]: Server listening on :: port 2222.
<Janeks991> sipior
<A1Recon> Can someone tell me why the Arduino IDE on my Ubuntu 13.04 is in version 1.0.3 and is not updated?
<sipior> Janeks991: please report the output of the command "sudo netstat -antup | grep ssh" (sanitise the ip address if you want)
<SonikkuAmerica> A1Recon: What you see is what was packaged at freeze time.
<Janeks991> ssh
<Janeks991> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2222            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3299/sshd
<Janeks991> tcp6       0      0 :::2222                 :::*                    LISTEN      3299/sshd
<physicist> Greetings, I'm back.
<A1Recon> SonikkuAmerica: IS there a way to update it?
<sipior> Janeks991: and the command "ssh -p 2222 ..." reports connection refused?
<SonikkuAmerica> A1Recon: You can see if there's a .deb or a PPA
<physicist> I'd like to update my 3.12 serie kernel. Should I uninstall my amd driver before do it and install later?
<A1Recon> SonikkuAmerica: There's a tar file that i downloaded....
<A1Recon> from the Arduino site....
<Janeks991> ssh -p 2222 janis@87.110.53.116
<Janeks991> ssh: connect to host 87.110.53.116 port 2222: Connection refused
<SonikkuAmerica> A1Recon: Extract and compile it
<A1Recon> OK
<A1Recon> Thanks!!
<sipior> Janeks991: you're quite sure the ip address you specify corresponds to the machine running the ssh daemon?
<sipior> Janeks991: try connecting to "localhost"
<physicist> I'd like to update my 3.12 serie kernel. Should I uninstall my amd driver before do it and install later?
<DJones> Janeks991: Are you connecting to machine at another location via the internet, or to a machine on your own internal network, if its an internal network, try connecting to the internal ip address of the machine rather than the public internet address, I'm guessing that will be a 192.168.0.x ip address
<sipior> physicist: is the driver handled through dkms?
<physicist> sipior: I do not know. I just had installed .deb packages.
<physicist> sipior: Probably, yes.
<sipior> physicist: it will likely be taken care of for you, in the event. or were you going to build the kernel yourself?
<Janeks991>  ssh -p 2222 janis@87.110.53.166
<Janeks991> ssh: connect to host 87.110.53.166 port 2222: Connection timed out
<sipior> Janeks991: try "ssh -p 2222 janis@localhost"
<physicist> no, sipior. I will follow these instructions: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kernel-3-12-3-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-pear-os-and-elementary-os/ - to install the latest 3.12 series kernel.
<Janeks991> ssh: connect to host localhost port 2222: Connection refused
<sipior> Janeks991: first things first. revert the ssh port to its default. remove one variable here.
<Troy^> did you restart the ssh server?
<syeekick> what graphics card drivers for best performance should i use for the hd 6850/ im running 12.10 64bit
<physicist> sipior: Do you understand?
<sipior> physicist: i did.
<xangua> physicist: you are aware that you are not only using packages that will no recieve any further security updates, but also don't incluide the ubuntu specific patches and also are for testing and not daily use?
<SonikkuAmerica> toni54321: Are you still there?
<physicist> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kernel-3-12-3-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-pear-os-and-elementary-os/
<Janeks991> ok I changed /etc/ssh/sshd_config, and set port to 22
<toni54321> yes
<sipior> Janeks991: restart the daemon.
<Janeks991> ssh start/running, process 3736
<toni54321> the problem is that i havw g-force nvidia graphic card
<sipior> Janeks991: and if you try to connect?
<Janeks991> connection times out
<sipior> Janeks991: what command are you using?
<Janeks991> ssh username@ipadress
<sipior> Janeks991: try adding a -vvv there.
<physicist> xangua: yes, I am. I'm already running over 3.11 series kernel and it brought many fixies. My system works perfectly.
<bekks> Janeks991: Listening to ipv4 and ipv6?
<sipior> physicist: if it works perfectly...
<physicist> sipior: yes. So, the only doubt is: install kernel if amd driver installed have any 'danger' of 'damage' or something?
<SonikkuAmerica> toni54321: So what message on a black screen does Ubuntu give you when you start it?
<sipior> physicist: no, not really.
<Janeks991> OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1.1, OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<Janeks991> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Janeks991> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<Janeks991> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<Janeks991> debug1: Connecting to 87.110.53.166 [87.110.53.166] port 22.
<Janeks991> ssh: connect to host 87.110.53.166 port 22: Connection timed out
<sipior> physicist: at most it would be an inconvenience
<physicist> sipior: Got it. All right. I can proceed.
<sipior> physicist: have fun :-)
<sipior> Janeks991: try "ssh user@localhost" (and don't dump multiple lines in chat, else you'll get the floodbots angry)
<toni54321> se the private query
<Janeks991> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<sipior> Janeks991: the machine you are currently logged into is the machine running the ssh daemon, correct?
<Janeks991> yes
<sipior> Janeks991: does anything show up in /var/log/syslog when you try logging in?
<sipior> Janeks991: /var/log/auth.log
<Ilmen2> Hello
<Janeks991> Dec  6 22:06:45 janis-priedaine sshd[3299]: Received signal 15; terminating.
<sipior> Janeks991: tell you what. let's stop the daemon (sudo service ssh stop), and start it manually (sudo sshd -d)
<Ilmen2> [Ubuntu 13.10] How can I create a shortcut to a program giving it a specific command line?
<gordonjcp> Ilmen2: a desktop shortcut, or an alias?
<sipior> Janeks991: "sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d", in case it's not in your path
<Ilmen2> For putting on the desktop or in a folder
<gordonjcp> Ilmen2: so, like an icon you click on?
<Ilmen2> Is a batch file what I need?
<Janeks991> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<Ilmen2> yes
<gordonjcp> Ilmen2: no, batch file is an MS-DOS thing
<gordonjcp> Ilmen2: they died out decades ago
<Cylindric> Hi folks. I need to access data on a Windows HDD, it's showing Ubuntu Disks as "LDM data partition" - can I read that from Ubuntu? I think it was a Dynamic Disk in Win8
<gordonjcp> Ilmen2: this might help -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/142159/desktop-shortcut-to-create-a-new-desktop-shortcut-doesnt-do-anything
<Ontani> Hi I have an issue with my udevd process, its hogging up all CPU
<Ilmen2> gordonjcp: thanks :)
<Janeks991> ssh: connect to host 87.110.53.166 port 22: Connection timed out
<Ontani> when doing an strace of the process i'm getting flooded with the following lines: http://pastebin.com/MxJ5345C
<sipior> Janeks991: did the daemon report anything?
<Janeks991> Server listening on :: port 22.
<sipior> Janeks991: also, let's keep to localhost for the moment.
<eminor> Janeks991: what is the output of "sudo ss -tupln"?
<Janeks991> I don't get why it does so, I want to kill this ssh thingy by now
<Janeks991> http://pastebin.com/8SUDHrxg
<Ubuntivity[HELP]> Hello everyone. On my 12.04 I suddenly became unable to use my HP Printer, I thought it is an hplip problem, messed up a lot with it, with no luck. Then I tried to get some files from external hard disk and it doesn't work either! It seems that my system is not recognizing USB devices, but I'm not sure if that is the actual problem. So, how do I diagnose this?
<sipior> and what is the outcome of ssh localhost now?
<Janeks991> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<sipior> Janeks991: do you have any iptables rules in place, and/or contents in /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny?
<Janeks991> I haven't done anything with iptables
<Guest5140> Janeks991: just for fun try: telnet localhost 22
<fedgalaxy> Hello Ubuntu community, first of all, I would like to thank you people for being active all the time. I just have this small question about Deluge (bittorrent client) running under ubuntu 12.04 LTS, my question is; I noticed that when Deluge reaches > 10 GBytes of total files being downloaded, it closes unexpectedly, I had to minimize the total of files being downloaded under 10 Gbytes, so any head start?. any suggestions?
<Guest5140> Janeks991: see if you get any response
<Janeks991> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Janeks991> Connected to localhost.
<Janeks991> Escape character is '^]'.
<Janeks991> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1.1
<FloodBot1> Janeks991: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> Guest5140: interesting!
<Janeks991> well
<eminor> Guest5140: show us your sshd config
<eminor> oops
<Guest5140> Janeks991: thats good actually rules out a couple of things anyway
<eminor> -> Janeks991
<Janeks991> http://pastebin.com/j1eDv8JA
<fedgalaxy> so!
<Guest5140> Janeks991: your sshd conf is the same as what I am using and its working
<Guest5140> Janeks991: try moving your ~/.ssh dir on the client side
<Guest5140> Janeks991: then try again
<mammuth> #ubuntu fr
<wad> Hi guys. I installed Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit desktop on my new laptop (lenovo IdeaPad y510p), and I get a blank display on boot. After trying many things, I've given up on supporting the NVidia card. Is there a way to tell it to just use the integrated Intel video, and ignore the NVidia? I was reading about switcheroo...
<Pessimist> fedgalaxy, run 'deluged' with -l option and read the log file. Also read how deluge works (daemon/client design in particular)
<fedgalaxy> thx pessimist
<wad> I've set it up to dial-boot, so I'd rather leave the NVidia enabled in BIOS, as Windows can use it for games and stuff.
<wad> I'd like to tell Linux to turn it off on boot.
<wad> But I'm not sure how to do that.
<Janeks991> ssh janis@localhost
<Janeks991> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<Janeks991> from client side
<Janeks991> SSH is broken
<It> Janeks991: you have an sshd installed right? (like openssh-server)
<sipior> Janeks991: try "ssh -vvv janis@localhost"
<rorybros> Hi guys, just wondering how can i fit ubuntu on a 700mb CD? the 12.04.3 download is 707mb.. it's just too big to fit
<Janeks991> ssh -vvv janis@localhost
<Janeks991> connection refused
<Janeks991> again
<Janeks991> fffffffffuuu
<sipior> Janeks991: it should've printed a *bit* more than that.
<It> Janeks991: ok, backreading indicates you do seem to have a sshd.
<It> you're connecting to the same host/port with ssh and with telnet and one works, but the other gives connection refused?
<Janeks991> http://pastebin.com/GLz5nvpi
<mammuth>  #irc.videolan.org
<hggdh> "connection refused" means there is no program holding the target port (in this case, 22) open
<Janeks991> I just connected
<sipior> Janeks991: you haven't changed /etc/ssh/ssh_config, have you?
<Janeks991> from the server
<Janeks991> to the server itself
<DJones> Janeks991: Is SSH installed on the same machine you've been running the "ssh user@localhost" command on, or are they two different machines
<Janeks991> http://pastebin.com/AW2uQ5FR
<Janeks991> from other machine it's refused
<Janeks991> 256 packages can be updated.
<Janeks991> omg
<Janeks991> I missed updates
<DJones> Janeks991: What is the servers ip address
<Janeks991> and even pack
<Janeks991> 3
<Guest5140> Janeks991: its working now?
<rorybros> Any help for me?
<DJones> Janeks991: The internal network address, not the internet ip address, probably 192.168.0.x
<rorybros> Can anyone help me?
<eminor> !ask | rorybros
<ubottu> rorybros: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Xcytre> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<DJones> Janeks991: On the client machine try "ssh user@192.168.0.x" assuming the server has a 192. internal ip address
<Janeks991> tried didn`t work
<Guest5140> Janeks991: your last paste looks like it worked?
<rorybros> I'm trying to put Ubuntu on a 700mb CD. I don't have any CDs or DVDs with larger storage at the moment. Is there any release that would fit on a 700mb disc, or any way I can fit it on a 700mb disc? Thanks
<DJones> Janeks991: Just change the 192.168.0.x to the ip address of the server
<CreamedChicken> Just purchased a new laptop. It comes with integrated Intel HD 4000 graphics. If I install 13.10, is there anything special I need to install graphics drivers? Like https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=13815 or http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/intel-linux-graphics-installer.html?
<Janeks991> djones I did that
<Janeks991> I'm not upgrading packaged
<Janeks991> s
<elementz> hi all. is there a good cli language translation package available for linux?
<knite> can someone explain or link to an explanation of how package updates work across releases? what I mean is that I have some packages on a 12.04 LTS install, which need to be updated. but aptitude and apt-get think they're up-to-date. newer Ubuntu releases have updated versions of the packages. what's the right way to update the packages without upgrading Ubuntu itself?
<CreamedChicken> PPA or backports
<CreamedChicken> or a manual .deb install
<xangua> !latest | knite
<ubottu> knite: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<knite> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<knite> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<knite> heh, that one's not helpful.
<knite> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<CreamedChicken> rorybros, see http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<CreamedChicken> Any ideas for the graphics card?
<Pessimist> CreamedChicken, no, you don't need anything else
<CreamedChicken> So the OOTB, open source ones are the best available?
<Pessimist> CreamedChicken, intel only has floss drivers for linux and they are installed by default in 13.10
<CreamedChicken> Alright, thanks. Sorry for the dumb question.
<LtRipley> hi
<LtRipley> when i run sftware-properties-gtk i get this stack trace http://pastebin.com/23gMPSU1
<LtRipley> i am not familiar with GObject and PyCapsule, anyone willing to help me with finding the bug?
<LtRipley> any of the python-tools coming with ubuntu to facilitate the update process will just crash :(
<Kane_Hart> My server keeps freezing up
<Kane_Hart> what do I do to start finding out why
<Ilmen2> root@computer:~# wine ~/.local/share/wineprefixes/irfanview/drive_c/Program Files (x86)/IrfanView/i_view32.exe
<Ilmen2> -su: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Ilmen2> ^ If I understand correctly, parenthesis are not allowed in such commands?
<CreamedChicken> I've got a Dell Inspiron 15 3521. It's a new model, so it's got UEFI/Secure boot/fun. Are there any settings I need to disable in the BIOS/UEFI?
<bekks> Ilmen2: They are. Whitespaces arent. Embrace the entire path with "".
<Ilmen2> okay, thanks :)
<CreamedChicken> I disabled secure boot and turned on the Legacy OPROM. But is there anything else I need to disable, like Intel Speedstep?
<CreamedChicken> I don't see an option for SRT anywhere.
<wad> Can someone help me interpret the output of this command? cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<wad> There are two lines: 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<wad> 1:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, You have a recovery cd made from the windows install yet and an image/clone made?
<wad> Does the initial 0 mean it's off, and the inital 1 mean it's on?
<wad> Or does the + mean it's on?
<CreamedChicken> Nope. I don't yet. I don't have any spare CDs/DVDs.
<Kane_Hart> Anyone know what this error means? http://i.imgur.com/FDKurFQ.png
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, If you have a problem not having those will make things long and difficult to fix.
<CreamedChicken> Can they be put on a USB?
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, The recovery is very small, it is just a bootable tool for repairs.....etc, an image is the size of the daat on the computer best put on a external HD.
<Beldar> data*
<CreamedChicken> I have three external HDDs, it's not an issue.
<Beldar> yes the recovery can be put on a usb, and just the iso saved in W8 I beleieve
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, Cool, save all the partitions the recovery the main...etc using the onboard imager you have one free image with a OEM.
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, It just save the data, so the partitions there alraedy are okay.
<Ilmen2> How can I associate a drive letter for a drive in wine?
<CreamedChicken> So which option is that? Backup entire hard disk? http://i.imgur.com/7a3CJzw.png
<Ilmen2> I need to provide the path of a file located on an external drive to a wine app by command line
<usr13> Ilmen2: "associate a drive letter"?  What does that mean?
<Ilmen2> In the windows stile, drives are represented by a single letter + colon ':'
<Ilmen2> *stlye
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, Yeah backup the entire disc, that way your covered, I have W8.1 pro so I have unlimited imaging/cloning and use the imager/cloner found in file history bottom of the page.
<CreamedChicken> Oh, I upgraded to 8.1
<CreamedChicken> Pro version, if it matters
<usr13> Ilmen2: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, Even more important to image then as you would have to reinstall W8 then upgrade again to be activated.
<usr13> Ilmen2: What application is it?
<Ilmen2> usr13: I have a working .desktop targetting a wine app
<usr13> Ilmen2: What app?
<Ilmen2> irfanview
<CreamedChicken> So is there anything special I should do since I have 8.1? Just use Dell's default backup program?
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, You have pro excellent you have unlimited backups.
<CreamedChicken> Let me rephrase that, how should I back up?
<Beldar> CreamedChicken hold on let me reboot to my w8.1 to give you a screen shot of the windows imager/
<bekks> !backup | CreamedChicken
<ubottu> CreamedChicken: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<CreamedChicken> I don't have a bootable back up though
<usr13> Ilmen2: So, what is it that you do with irfanview?
<Ilmen2> usr13: under windows I had a custom link giving irfanview a link to a text file (located on an external drive) containing links to various images, so that when irfanview is lauched it show a slideshow with these impages
<Ilmen2> *images
<Ilmen2> the command line  was "D:\path\i_view32.exe /window=(x,y,w,h) /slideshow=F:\path\foo.txt"
<toni54321> hi all. I want too lanc ubuntu nomodeset mode, i have the GRUB 2.00
<toni54321> how? cann you help me?
<usr13> Ilmen2: How about coping or symlinking the text file to wine's working directory, (which is probably ~/.wine/ )?
<usr13> Ilmen2: It's a "custom link"?  (To where?)
<Ilmen2> now I made a .desktop containing   Exec=wine "/home/username/.local/share/wineprefixes/irfanview/drive_c/Program Files (x86)/IrfanView/i_view32.exe" /window=(x,y,w,h) /slideshow=F:\path\foo.txt
<Ilmen2> but of course it doesn't work because there is no F: drive known
<usr13> Ilmen2: So, "drive_c" is C:
<rypervenche> CreamedChicken: I personally use a program to backup all of my data. I can keep differential backups too, so I have 31 backups, taking one a day. Each backup only copies over the differences of the backup before that.
<Ilmen2> yes
<toni54321> hi all. I want too lanc ubuntu nomodeset mode, i have the GRUB 2.00. some body help me
<usr13> !nomodeset | toni54321
<ubottu> toni54321: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, here is the file history snip at the bottom is the windows tool for cloning.  http://imagebin.org/280954
<Beldar> system image backup
<usr13> Ilmen2: So "/slideshow=F:\path\foo.txt" is the part you need to fix?
<xtriz> is their any by default adm user ?
<usr13> xtriz: Yes.  It's the original user you created at install time.
<Ilmen2> usr13: yeah, it's the only thing that isn't working (apart from that irfanview launches correctly)
<xtriz> usr13, i created at install time ? i just created user xtriz at install time
<Pessimist> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<CreamedChicken> http://i.imgur.com/BYEp1W8.png Like this?
<Guest42297> "Did IQ just drop sharply while I was away...Mam I already said it was not indigenous, it was a derelict space craft...it was not from there, you get it?"
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, Thanks for considering this, it is really disheartening when we see people with problems that would be easily fixed with an image and the right tools.
<usr13> xtriz: Then "xtriz" is the default admin user.
<xtriz> usr13, so i think someone did something to my computer as it is having adm user too
<CreamedChicken> Anything else I should do? I haven't made a bootable disk using the Dell backup program, or done a backup _with_ the dell backup program.
<xtriz> usr13, i am telling this because all my logs are cleared
<xtriz> and it has only root and adm user access
<usr13> xtriz: ls /home  #See if a new user directory has been created.
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, yep the system image backup at the bottom is the click to the cloner.
<usr13> xtriz: Question #1)  Did you give someone your password?
<xtriz> usr13, no home directory is there
<CreamedChicken> Alright, would've missed that, not sure what I'm looking for.
<xtriz> usr13, no i didn't gave anyone password but i run ssh server facing towards the internet
<CreamedChicken> Would this wipe the external drive?
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, save an iso of the recovery boot or put it on a usb, that will allow you to boot and reload images and do repairs from a terminal and other stuff.
<Guest42297> "We homed in on its beacon and found something never recorded once in over 300 surveyed worlds"
<stevildead> v0latil3: hey
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, No it wont wipe anything it just saves the data in a file.
<CreamedChicken> Sorry, my bad.
<CreamedChicken> So  I wantto create a bootable backup using the Dell program?
<stevildead> i have ubuntu 12 iso on a usb, i try to boot from it and it says no os found
<usr13> xtriz: You could look at /etc/shadow and see if there is a user name that you do not recoginze, (other than xtriz and guest).
<usr13> xtriz: grep adm /etc/group   #To see if there is another adm user.
<hotmedal> does anyone know how to get gnome shell to output SBS 3D? as in the whole desktop, not just playing videos
<MonkeyDust> stevildead: is it the extracted .iso, or just the .iso ?
<xtriz> usr13, hopefully there is no adm user
<MonkeyDust> stevildead: does it show casper?
<usr13> xtriz: You have a very strong password, Right?
<xtriz> and i am the member of the group adm
<hotmedal> I want to see my windowsin 3d
<usr13> xtriz: Well, look and see....
<xtriz> usr13, yeah
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, I'm not familiar with what dell offers, what you want is the recovery iso it is about 125MB or have it on a disc or usb, the OS has that option as well like it does the cloner. Be sure to use nicks here to you can tab complete them.
<usr13> xtriz: (What do you mean "hopefully"?)
<xtriz> usr13, i just meant that there is no user name adm in the shadow
<rabbitear_sdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Naf5uJYGoiU
<usr13> xtriz: And you change your password often, Right?
<usr13> xtriz: That is not what I told you to look for.
<xtriz> usr13, no
<xtriz> i think i need to change it now
<CreamedChicken> http://i.imgur.com/KslsIZj.png
<CreamedChicken> That's what the dell program looks like
<usr13> xtriz: grep adm /etc/group    #And see who all is listed there.
<Fohlen> sup guys ... my ubuntu vps (12.10) hangs up while installing mysql-server package ...
<toni54321> hi all. I want too lanc ubuntu nomodeset mode, i have the GRUB 2.00. some body help me
<Fohlen> you have any tipp what I could do?
<usr13> !nomodeset | toni54321
<ubottu> toni54321: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Fohlen> or better ... it takes me about 15 minutes right now and the installation still hangs on "setting up mysql"
<Fohlen> its the only package I'm having trouble with :/
<toni54321> ubottu in this link wasnt show grub 2 but grub 1.98
<ubottu> toni54321: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<toni54321> ok ok
<usr13> toni54321: Read the part under "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS"
<toni54321> i have intalle ubuntu butt cant lanch it
<xtriz> usr13, adm and lpadmin are listed there
<usr13> xtriz: Ok, and what names come after....?
<xtriz> xtrix my username
<usr13> xtriz: If it is your username, (and no oters), you're good.
<xtriz> usr13, that means i am good :D thanks for the help :)
<usr13> xtriz: NP
<kryto> i love my Ubuntu2
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, recovery can mean several things here, it could be the reload of saved data, or a restore function which makes it like when purchased, or an specific restore point , you want the recovery boot disc. You might ask in ##windows exactly where that trecovery disc option is, I just have no idea of the dell options here.
<Fohlen> solved it, was a mysql-dedicated error
<optimusprimem> someone have Atheros AR8162 on version 13.10?
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, It appears the recovery drive option is the bootable image we are looking for if I understand this, I have install discs to use so have not had to make the recovery boot.
<CreamedChicken> Beldar, ##windows said the system image backup was enough, and to make a bootable backup using recoverydisk, not the dell program.
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, Yeah, I use the windows tools completely, mine is my install, just be sure you clone all the partitions.
<CreamedChicken> Backup using file history finished, going to start recoverydisk now
<CreamedChicken> *drive
<CreamedChicken> "The drive must be able to hold at least 16 GB, and everything on the drive will be deleted."
<CreamedChicken> I only have 8 GB drives.
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, Cool, thanks for doing this, it is an easy reload if something happens, and you can rest assured your booty is covered.
<CreamedChicken> It lists E:\ as an option, but that's the external hard drive.
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, Are you sure you are clicking on the recovery boot it is vefry small mine just sais it could be around 500 or so MB?
<CreamedChicken> One second, please.
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, recovery drive is the search
<CreamedChicken> This is what create and format hard disk partitions says http://i.imgur.com/dC9Fm7C.png
<CreamedChicken> This is what recoverydrive says http://i.imgur.com/VJhMQLH.png
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, That is the disk manager, the onboard partitioner.
<CreamedChicken> Yes, but it lists the partitions.
<bekks> CreamedChicken: Well showing the source drives and showing a possible target drive doesnt help much...
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, Are you in the admin?
<CreamedChicken> Yes, I am.
<toni54321> ok now i start ubuntu 13.10 in nomodeset mode thanks all. bunt nou i dont now how tu too conect too the wi-fi rutter
<toni54321> ?
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, here is mine with a 8 gig usb plugged in I would ask sepeck on this. http://imagebin.org/280960
<Beldar> !nomodeset | toni54321
<ubottu> toni54321: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TiZ> Hi. I have extremely choppy pointer movement on my elantech touchpad, at least vertically. Horizontally, it's fine. But vertically, the cursor will lurch ahead, going between being barely moving to moving excessively. How can I fix this?
<CreamedChicken> Weird. I assume it's from the recovery partition that says it 11.97 GB.
<toni54321> ubottu i start the ubuntu but i dont no how to conect too wi-fi internet
<ubottu> toni54321: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CreamedChicken> It's got about three recovery partitions for some reason.
<toni54321> ok ok
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, Mine is my own install I have only two partitions the boot and C, this might be an issue, but I see the response on ##windows about possible additional steps, not sure here exactly is all.
<toni54321> how can conect too wi-fi internet for dowloadin nividia driver
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, Only one is the actual recovery image however they may all be named recovery, you have a uefi so there are additional partitons that are part of that system, a boot, a firmware these are normal. Not all marked accordingly is all.
<hitklif> Hi All
<tgm4883> Does the in kernel IR support work on 13.10 with 3.11.0-13.generic? I've not been able to get this working, but it worked fine on 12.04
<CreamedChicken> Well, I don't have a 16 GB drive. Can I install Ubuntu anyway?
<bekks> CreamedChicken: yes.
<CreamedChicken> Alright. I think I'll install Xubuntu. Back to my original question, do I need to disable anything in the BIOS/UEFI?
<CreamedChicken> I already disabled secure boot.
<CQ> hello, when I try to delete a song in rhythmbox what happens? It should get moved to teh trash, but I don't see it thee, and the diskspace doesn't change
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, You want to use that onboard windows partitioner is all to resize it to have an unallocated space for xubuntu.
<CreamedChicken> Windows says I have 418 GB free. About how much should I give Xubuntu? 150?
<Payton> Does installing ubuntu on a virtual machine affect your computers disk memory?
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, It will probably have it run a auto chkdsk, so make sure you reboot windwos after the resize to be all set.
<bekks> Payton: Define "affect" please. You have to configure a specific amount of RAM for being used by your VM.
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, free is not unallocated, xubuntu is a different type of partition is all.
<CreamedChicken> I know, I know.
<CreamedChicken> Xubuntu is ext4, windows is NTFS
<Payton> bekks:  Not what I'm asking, would it affect my pc's memory?
<CreamedChicken> Windows doesn't support ext4 natively
<bekks> Payton: Define "affect" then please.
<Payton> Use up
<Payton> Take away
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, Cool, so just resize in windows and reboot it to make sure its good then install in that unallocated.
<bekks> Payton: Of course. A vm needs RAM.
<Payton> Not RAM, i mean disk space
<bekks> Payton: Of course. A vm needs disk space.
<Payton> Of course it would take up RAM xD
<Payton> Alright
<CreamedChicken> Win+E/My Computer/This PC says it has 418 GB free. Of that 418, I'm asking how much should I give to Xubuntu. 150?
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, at least 10 gigs probably to be safe, and as much as you think you will need, all of this can be resized though if needed.
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, how much ram do you have?
<CreamedChicken> 4
<Payton> What if I'm using VirtualBox, it is a Virtual Computer not mine of course :P
<bekks> Payton: Virtualbox vms need disk space and RAM.
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, I would go at least 14 gigs then the swap should be equal or slightly more that the ram for hibernate.
<Payton> bekks: When using a VirtualBox PC you are using a PC that Java is running xD
<CreamedChicken> I'll just go with 150.
<bekks> Payton: ?? VBox doesnt use java at all.
<Beldar> CreamedChicken, Cool, I would go big as well.
<CreamedChicken> thanks for help, I'll come back if I have any issues.
<Payton> VirtualBox is ran by oracle.
<bekks> Payton: And?
<imposssible> why does ubuntu get stuck while booting
<imposssible> in live usb
<Payton> bekks: And they use their computers and you connect to that using VBox
<bekks> Payton: Thats nonsense.
<Payton> bekks: True nonsense.
<Payton> :)
<Beldar> imposssible, Can you describe stuck?
<Payton> bekks: I'm playing with you xD
<Payton> bekks: Thanks for the help
<imposssible> Beldar: it shows ubuntu logo with dots at bottom and on the second row of dots it stops
<imposssible> my bios is annoying me.
<Beldar> imposssible, have you done a sum check ?
<imposssible> no i have not
<Payton> bekks: If I don't install anything would my disk still have all of my memory?
<bekks> !nomodeset | imposssible
<ubottu> imposssible: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> imposssible, might just need a nomodeset boot
<bekks> Payton: Your disk never has all of your memory.
<Payton> bekks: You know what I mean :P
<bekks> Payton: No, I'm not.
<Beldar> imposssible, try the nomodeset, if it does not work run a sum check.
<Payton> bekks: I don't like your grammar xD
<imposssible> Beldar: is it normal that i booted ubuntu before without doing this
<imposssible> i just didnt install it
<bekks> Payton: I dont like your offtopic. :)
<imposssible> ill do no modset either way Beldar
<Payton> bekks: We all have our likes and dislikes.
<Payton> bekks: :P
<KickStarRabbit> need some assistance with a win8 ubunto install
<Guest42297> Is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu 13.10 to the latest LTS 14.04?
<Payton> KickStarRabbit: Use 64 bit if using windows 8 or it will screw up
<imposssible> is ahci ok to leave on for ubnutu
<imposssible>  or compatible for ide mode
<Beldar> Guest42297, Yes, however 14.04 is in development, not really advised as a main install.
<Beldar> Guest42297, It's not released yet.
<k1l> Guest42297: yes. but there is no final release of 14.04 until april 2014
<Payton> Beldar: Hi, would setting ubuntu to 10.00 GB disk space on VBox take from my disk?
<xangua> Payton: it would take 10GB, yes
<Beldar> Payton, the vm runs on the disc so yes
<Guest42297> ahh ok thanks for that
<Payton> Beldar: xangua Ok thanks
<Beldar> Guest42297, You could dual boot it.
<Guest42297> No I think i'll leave it for now since its still awhile off till release
<Guest42297> I am considering installing a newer kernel
<linuxuz3r> hi
<Payton> What is recommended for VBox? 12.10 or 13.10?
<linuxuz3r> how do i rescan all my apps installed so it shows in gnome 3 stuff
<Beldar> Guest42297, Just be aware that any kernels not in the release are not technically supported here is all.
<Payton> Beldar: What is recommended for VBox? 12.10 or 13.10?
<Beldar> Payton, does not matter really
<Payton> Beldar: Okai
<Payton> Beldar: So i should be fine on a 1TB disk?
<imposssible> Beldar: if i am able to boot is there a certain way that im suppose to partition?
<Payton> Beldar: And if i was to uninstall VBox would I regain that 10GB?
<Guest42297> ok thanks
<Beldar> imposssible, This a dual boot and if so what is the other release?
<imposssible> Beldar: i 12.04
<imposssible> its
<imposssible> im sorrry
<imposssible> i dont remember
<imposssible> i am able to boot into elemetnary os 12.04 though
<Beldar> Payton, yes if you remove the vm image, is all the virtualbox app is tiny, not necessarily need to be removed just the image.
<imposssible> but i get an grub-efi error
<Payton> Beldar: Ok so I would regain that space?
<Payton> :)
<Beldar> imposssible, I'm not up on efi stuff, this gpt?
<Beldar> Payton, removing the virtualbox image yes, not the app.
<Payton> I just plan to use ubuntu to code on anyway xD
<timo_> i have error whit youtube can anyone help me
<Payton> Beldar: How would I remove the image?
<GnuBoi> Hi y'all? I am unable run Vmware it says? Unable to change virtual machine power state: Cannot find a valid peer process to connect to
<GnuBoi> What should I do?
<Beldar> Payton, be careful in filling a HD up anyway there are schools of thought on this that suggest no more that about 70% full.
<Payton> Beldar: Still, how would I remove tthe image?
<Beldar> Payton, the image is a file in virtualbox
<Payton> Beldar: Oh I know where than is now, Thanks!
<Beldar> Payton, The removal from the vbox app has a remove all option.
<Payton> Beldar: The app is only like a few MB's lol
<Payton> Beldar: The app isn't my prob
<Beldar> timo_, GIve the channel the details.
<Beldar> Payton, right but the app ahs a removal of the image option.
<Beldar> has*
<linuxuz3r> what is the proper way to add user in sudo?
<Beldar> Payton, YOU can also just save that image to an external and reload it to any vbox.
<Beldar> or saved to anther partition....etc
<Payton> Beldar: In VBox does it alow you to partition or would you have to do it the old school way?
<timo_> beldar what channel details
<Beldar> !details | timo_ your errors to start wth
<ubottu> timo_ your errors to start wth: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Beldar> Payton, vbaox just gives you the space to install to the OS partitions it, but you can from a live os do the partitioning yourself.
<Payton> Beldar: Okai thanks! :)
<Beldar> timo_, We can't guess, you have to describe the problem.
<Beldar> !visudi | linuxuz3r
<Beldar> !visudo | linuxuz3r
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, generally visudo
<timo_> beldar_ i felsh play i ues internet an youtube don't what play
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<linuxuz3r> Beldar: thanks
<linuxuz3r> how do i scan gnome 3 for icons installed
<linuxuz3r> i mean my firefox icon is gone
<Beldar> timo_ Not an understandable post to me.
<linuxuz3r> it doesn't register in gnome 3
<Beldar> timo_, Is youtube not playing?
<wad> Hey guys. So I've spent many hours now, trying to get my new laptop (Lenovo IdeaPad y510p) to run Ubuntu. I've tried 12.04 LTS and 13.10. No joy. No matter what I do, I can't get a gui. Either it's a blank screen, or just a command prompt because lightdm crashed.
<timo_> beldar_ yes
<Beldar> timo_, Run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras for flash, other codecs and ms fonts, close browser than try again.
<wad> Any help would be appreciated. I've tried the offial NVidia driver for this video card, and I've tried with the NVidia card disabled in BIOS. Doesn't matter. Blank screen every time. If I use the nomodeset, I can get to a command prompt (logs show lightdm crashed).
<Beldar> wad, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<wad> I'll try it.
<ActionParsnip> Wad: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<wad> I'll try ANYTHING.
<Beldar> wad, follow ActionParsnip and here is a wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<linuxuz3r> how do i run fsck on ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<schultza> Beldar: thanks for the help last night. It was that xorg ppa I had.
<wad> After reconfiguring lightdm, I restarted it, and got: [+0.09s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping; greeter display server failed to start
<ActionParsnip> Linuxuz3r: its a terminal command. Be sure the partition you are checking is unmounted
<mercuryrising> so i'm trying to use qgifer (installed from sam rogg's PPA), it was working fine, I did a system update, then it stopped working. It will let me do everything up to saving the gif, and I get the error message "QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 3 QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted QImage::scaled: Image is a null image"
<Beldar> schultza, Ah cool, I knew it was one of them, that is a unstable ppa at the least.
<wad> I've done a bunch of blacklisting, that was 2 full OS reinstalls ago. I'll give it another round or two. :)
<mercuryrising> I assume that's part of Qt (QPainter, QImage), would a Qt update break it like that?
<ActionParsnip> Mercuryrising: i suggest you contact the ppa maintainer
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip how do i add firefox in gnome launcher
<endika> hola a todos
<timo_> belder_ that be in terminal right
<endika> hello
<mercuryrising> ActionParsnip, im not sure it's the PPA though - it worked fine prior to updating, and now it's bunk (I think it's from updating software), although that would be a compatibility problem for the maintainer
<ActionParsnip> Linuxuz3r: where did you install gnome launcher from. Never heard of it
<wad> ActionParsnip, where do I put that boot option? I assume I do "e" from grub.
<endika> im life in spain
 * wad reboots the machine
<endika> alguien speak my language
<ActionParsnip> Wad: yes add it in place of quiet splash in the 'e' text bit as you said
<ActionParsnip> Mercuryrising: we cannot support packages from PPAs here.
<wad> ah, okay.
<schultza> Beldar: I do not remember why I put xorg-edgers on my system. Do you know what's in it?
<wad> Should I also put in there the nomodeset?
<endika> I don andestan
<wad> If I don't do that,  the screen blanks out sooner.
<endika> lo repito alguien speak spanish
<ActionParsnip> Wad: try it, if its no good try nouveau.blacklist=1
<endika> please
<endika> camon
<wad> ok
<djx> hi, is this tutorial deprecated? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<Beldar> schultza, generally graphic drivers.
<schultza> !es @ endika
<ubottu> schultza: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wad> Ok, I'm trying nouveau.blacklist=1 without also adding nomodeset.
<schultza> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<schultza> Beldar: That's probably what happened. Steam complained about my graphics drivers. I used that library to upgrade my graphics drivers.
<endika> schultza hablas mi idioma
<wad> ActionParsnip, that resulted in the usual. I'll try that WITH the "nomodeset" this time.
<schultza> endika: Yo hablo espanol un poco. Hablo en ingles only.
<Beldar> schultza, we see the steam conundrum on here at times.
<endika> ok me sirve
<schultza> Beldar: is there a good solution for graphics driver that steam won't complain about?
<endika> im using one traductor to speak english
<k1l> !spanish | endika
<ubottu> endika: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wad> ActionParsnip, this time the display manager crashed again.
<djx> endika por favor escriebe /join #ubuntu-es
<Beldar> schultza, Not sure I don;t game myself, you can most likely load that ppa if it is supporting what your upgrade was to if needed. check the ppa page to confirm it is.
<djx> este canal es somente para ingles
<wad> The machine has two video cards in it, integrated Intel, and an NVidia. I'm just fine using the integrated video under Ubuntu.
<endika> ok thank you
<wad> ActionParsnip, do you know of any way to prevent Ubuntu from using the NVidia card? Do you do that sort of thing by blacklisting drivers?
<schultza> djx: I thought I told him through ubottu to join that channel.
<schultza> djx: Maybe I had the syntax wrong.
<schultza> Beldar: I will check into that. Thank you.
<djx> schultza I really don't know why he read what I wrote and not what ubottu wrote xD
<endika_> djx muchas gracias  ya me he metido en un canal español
<djx> de nada endika
<ActionParsnip> Wad: is there an option in the bios?
<CarlFK> how can I enable seconds display on my clock via the command line?  (the gui system settings dialog is disabled, feel free to  help me fix that too ;)
<schultza> Beldar: Correct. That package has a history of upgrade issues. I'll have to remember to ppa-purge it before upgrading.
<endika_> someone needs help??
<schultza> I'll be back.
<wad> ActionParsnip, yes, in the BIOS I can enable integrated (intel) or discrete (NVidia) graphics. I've tried both. Neither works at all.
<Guest8845> does someone plays CTF in here?
<RObt> Im kinda new to linux. I install the ubuntu  on a old laptop. took me about a week to get the wifi going. This was a while back. Im about to do a clean install. Wodnering if ther was a way to say the driver folder or something so i can just go ahead and clean install and copy past folder and wifi works again?
<wad> ActionParsnip, I can see the video hardware with lspci.
<ActionParsnip> Robt: back it up then reinstall then reinstate
<Guest8845> DOES SOMEONE PLAYS "CTF" IN HERE ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest8845: patience child....jesus!
<wad> ActionParsnip, I actually did that (without the backup).
<trism> CarlFK: gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime show-seconds true
<wad> It's a brand new laptop, nothing to backup.
<RObt> @actionparsnip How do i do that or what is the procedure called?
<wad> I can do it again. This will be the 4th complete reinstall of the OS.
<ActionParsnip> Robt: get a remote storage like a usb stick and copy it to it...
<ActionParsnip> Guest8845: what is ctf?
<Guest8845> capture the flag
<wad> It's a typo of CTL, which is short for the "control" key on your keyboard.
<ActionParsnip> Guest8845: in which game. That is a match type. Loads of differnt FPS games and so forth have cap the flag style games in then
<k1l> Guest8845: that doesnt sound like ubuntu support. please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic for that topic
<ActionParsnip> Them.
<RObt> Ok have multiple usb/external hardrives. Not very familor with linux. Where would the wifi driver folder be located and how do i reiniate
<Guest8845> the gathering information one ( CTF hacking game)
<mimarcu> hello all
<ActionParsnip> Robt: how did you install the driver?
<CarlFK> trism: thanks, prolly exactly what I need to set my clock and figure out why the gui is broken, cuz it errored: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6532271/  unknown dconf database description: user  ... The key is not writable
<ActionParsnip> Guest8845: how is this Ubuntu related?
<RObt> It was a wild back...lots of forums/manufacture bs. Download unpacked and install using terminal i believe
<ActionParsnip> Robt: run: history | less
<Guest8845> in none :(
<Guest8845> soz
<ActionParsnip> Robot: use cursor to scroll the commands. You can see what you did
<ActionParsnip> !away > dziegler_off
<ubottu> dziegler_off, please see my private message
<mimarcu> hey can somone help me im trying to start two bash programs at login but only certain logins and not every login on ubuntu server
<mimarcu> thanks in advance
<CarlFK> mimarcu: I think you want to call them from ~/.bashrc
<nebket1> With the allegation that ubuntu is spyware, does canonical have a privacy policy?
<mimarcu>  i want it to start the server deamon at login on the server but only console login and on ssh login i want it to not do the same thing i alreaddy amended bash rc to start the menu but i also added the server deamon start script to /etc/profile.d
<k1l> nebket1: here is the ubuntu one: http://www.ubuntu.com/privacy-policy
<CarlFK> mimarcu: what are you trying to start?  (this seems like a bad idea)
<ActionParsnip> Nebket1: there is no spyware in Ubuntu
<nebket1> are you sure?
<Slyfooker> Ubuntu2 is spyware, hmmm
<Slyfooker> who told u that
<nebket1> i really don't know these days...
<Slyfooker> I love my Ubuntu2
<ActionParsnip> Nebket1: there is some Amazon adware....
<nebket1> i don't like the amazon adware
<Slyfooker> does that mean we can spy on each others?
<k1l> nebket1: then turn the amazon scope off or disable all online searches in privacy settings in the system settings.
<ActionParsnip> Nebket1: then remove it....easy
<mimarcu> im trying to start a minecraft server deamon at console logon and a tolls menu on ssh logon for security auditing
<nebket1> apparently they provide IP and search data on the Dash to 3rd parties...
<CarlFK> Slyfooker: shush ;)
<k1l> nebket1: very very very easy one. i think you didnt even look at that settings
<vs73nx> ive been using ubuntu and the amazon adware doesn't get in my way...
<Slyfooker> k
<ActionParsnip> Nebket1: thats not true
<nebket1> ok
<mimarcu> *tools
<vs73nx> and remember canonical is a commercial entity they need a stream of revenue...
<nebket1> yeah, but do they need to follow Google's example?
<ActionParsnip> Nebket1: just uninstall the feature. Done. Its only present if you use Unity so again, very easy to not use...
<nebket1> http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/privacypolicy
<MonkeyDust> discussion in #ubuntu-ooftopic please
<nebket1> ok, sorry
<Slyfooker> ding dong
<puff> I'm on ubuntu 13.4 and ever since a big update a couple weeks ago, a) my wireless has been super-flaky and b) Xorg repeatedly spikes up into 100%+ load territory.
<mercuryrising> ActionParsnip, does the computer directly ping Amazon to get the product results (wget amazon.com/?SEARCH_QUERY), or does it ping canonical who funnels all the requests then pings amazon? if the first, Ubuntu does give your information (search queries and IP addresses), as amazon's servers would need to know where to send the data
<nebket1> how do I record MIDI output to an Ardour session?
<CarlFK> mimarcu:  hooking a server to a login is odd.  I am pretty sure you want to log in (either local or ssh), start the server, log off, server keeps running - right ?
<ActionParsnip> Mercuryrising: to my knowledge it goes to canonical and is sent from there to amazon
<MonkeyDust> nebket1: if you don't get answer here, try the dedicated #ubuntustudio channel
<nebket1> thanks ;)
<mimarcu> yes exactly
<nebket1> is there some sort of tool to link MIDI devices?
<ActionParsnip> Mercuryrising: so amazon at most could collect all searches from canonical but the results and yourself and your individual results are not linked. Thus not spyware
<nebket1> ok
<mimarcu> i guess i could remove the tools menu..
<Slyfooker> I love my Ubuntu2
<bekks> Slyfooker: Whats Ubuntu2?
<CarlFK> mimarcu: I would setup minecraft however the minecraft guru's suggest, which I am sure is well documented somewhere
<Slyfooker> everybody who love Ubuntu, raise yer hand
<CarlFK> mimarcu: you wanted something else too.. like on ssh connections?
<mercuryrising> not directly, but I'm sure they also get the OS, the software version, and other identifying information. Then if you log into Amazon, they can link that information with your search bar information
<MonkeyDust> Slyfooker: drop the random comments, please
<Slyfooker> ..
<mercuryrising> as they'll be getting requests from the same IP, the same OS, the same XYZ
<mimarcu> im just new to setting up a minecraft server and i wanted my server to auto start and be easy to administer.
<nebket1> MonkeyDust: Seems no one is available @ubuntustudio...
<mimarcu> but i couldnt find any good server WUI's for minecraft
<k1l> mercuryrising: please see: http://www.sharpley.org.uk/blog/ubuntu-search
<mimarcu> that were free at least >.>
<DarkAceLaptop> is there a way to add combinations to my compose key?
<ActionParsnip> Mercuryrising: again, that is just an idea. The search comes from canonical so the server doing the search is all amazon sees. Try taking off the tinfoil hat
<macs> is it bad that the 13.10 64 bit ISO i just downloaded is less than 50 MB?
<vs73nx> yes it is
<macs> phew glad i caught that
<vs73nx> what link did you use...
<dondopa> DAE experience bugs in Ubuntu when they turn on their laptops
<CarlFK> mimarcu: I would google "minecraft server ubuntu"  and look for some 1,2,3 steps
<dondopa> In Ubuntu 13.10
<dondopa> ?
<vs73nx> do you need a server wui... why not command line
<mercuryrising> im not worried at all, i was curious as to how it works (through amazon or through canonical). I already removed all the lenses from my machine. thanks for the link k1l
<macs> the official one. It's wierd because I'm using Chrome, so I think if I accidentally pressed "stop" it would say "cancelled", but there is no such notification and it looks completed as usual, except for the suspicious file size
<mercuryrising> is the amazon stuff open source?
<vs73nx> or is wui command line
<mercuryrising> errr amazon lens?
<mimarcu> well thats what the tools menu was for vs73nx
<vs73nx> macs: try using wget to download the link
<nebket1> or try Firefox
<macs> vs73nx: I am downloading from ubuntu.com right now (20 min left). It says the total file size is 883 MB, so I hope it will not mess up this time. If it messes up again i will try wget. thanks
<vs73nx> no problem
<CarlFK> how do I delete the gconf database?
<mimarcu> well ill be back
<nebket1> is there good tutorials for Ardour?
<nebket1> and JACK audio session, since I'm using MIDI
<nebket1> i
<nebket1> I'm asking here because #ubuntustudio is empty
<Beldar> CarlFK, Not sure you want to remove that.
<CarlFK> Beldar: well, I want to fix.. my problem:   to set my clock and figure out why the gui is broken, cuz it errored: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6532271/  unknown dconf database description: user  ... The key is not writable
#ubuntu 2013-12-07
<k1l> mercuryrising: see http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/
<Beldar> CarlFK, I would ask for help on the actual issue than assume a remove is all, not sure of a fix though.
<CarlFK> Beldar: l got a new laptop, installed sausy, then rsyned me@old:/home /home
<nebket1> that sounds bad
<CarlFK> Beldar: did that a day or so ago, no help, so trying to beat this into submission
<nebket1> just the wording...
<CarlFK> Beldar: the problem is I can't enable seconds - a symptom of the cause:  the 'x
<CarlFK> er
<CarlFK> the [x]seconds option is disabled in the gui (along with most of the options)
<Beldar> CarlFK, generally no help comes down to bad descriptions and lack of details. and let me repeat I do not know of ant fix.
<Beldar> any*
<Payton> Beldar: I'm in the shell or whatever, what do I do to boot it up>
<Payton> ?
<Beldar> Payton, This a vbox boot, and have you checked the sum?
<Beldar> Payton, I have always had ubuntu boot in a vbox so not sure of any options beyond making sure the iso is good.
<MonkeyHobo> Is a single iteration enough when using shred to wipe a HD?
<CarlFK> MonkeyHobo: depends on who is trying to dig ;)
<MonkeyHobo> Probably no one, it's just an old wreck i'm giving away to a friend.
<MonkeyHobo> I'm just curious since I can't see how a bit could ever be anything else than 1 or 0. If it's been written as 0 once how could anyone ever dig up what was there before?
<Beldar> MonkeyHobo, I think your fine, run testdisk on it to see what shows
<CarlFK> MonkeyHobo: bits are 0/1, but a pile of iron shavings can be all sorts of things
<MonkeyHobo> "iron shavings"?
<CarlFK> MonkeyHobo: what the bits are saved in (the stuff on the spinny disk)
<MonkeyHobo> Hmmm, still baffles me that it's possible to regain prior bits...
<Beldar> MonkeyHobo, There is legit research on this issue, uh you wont find it here.
<MonkeyHobo> I don't doubt that, it's just beyond my knowledge...
<Beldar> MonkeyHobo, You will get subjective assumed opinions here, hardly worth the time to be honest
<MonkeyHobo> Anyway, I have limited time and the HD is 500 gigs, so I guess 1 iteration is all I got...
<CarlFK> MonkeyHobo: start here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_forensics
<Gerowen> So when I'm burning, or attempting to burn, an audio CD with Brasero, why does Brasero just freeze at "Normalizing Tracks" and never actually do anything?  When running it from a terminal, the only output I get occurs when adding any track which is: "** (brasero:15692): CRITICAL **: brasero_track_type_equal: assertion 'type_B != NULL' failed"
<PatrickDickey> Hi everyone. Quick question. I installed Ubuntu Server on my laptop, and need to convert it to just a desktop operating system. (Don't ask why I didn't just install from a Live CD, as that's another issue entirely). Is it just a matter of installing ubuntu-desktop, and then purging ubuntu-server?
<bekks> PatrickDickey: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and install a desktop kernel.
<PatrickDickey> bekks: The kernel that installed is a generic (both the regular 3.11-14-generic and 3.11-14-extras-generic). Do I need a different one?
<k1l> PatrickDickey: just install ubuntu-desktop and make sure lightdm ist installed
<Payton> I'm getting a message saying "this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU, unable to boot."
<k1l> there is no difference in server and desktop kernel anymore
<Payton> I installed the right version and I am using a 64 bit
<Payton> Using VBox though...
<PatrickDickey> Payton: You might have to check BIOS to make sure that the AMD-V or VT (Intel's version of virtualization) are enabled.
<Payton> PatrickDickey: ?
<Payton> PatrickDickey: Sorry, I'm new to ubuntu and used to Mac OS
<PatrickDickey> Payton: On your physical computer, in BIOS. If the virtualization isn't enabled, you can't install a 64-bit guest.
<Payton> PatrickDickey: So I have to install a 32 bit version of ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> Payton: I'd say reboot, and go into BIOS. Look around there for anything that has to do with Virtualization, and enable it. It might be something like VT-x or AMD-v in BIOS. If you don't have those options, then yes, all you can install is a 32-bit version.
<Payton> PatrickDickey: I've done all i could with the virtualization :/
<PatrickDickey> Payton: In BIOS, you mean?
<Payton> Looks like I need 32 bit, but still I don't understand. I'm using a 64 bit based and 64 bit processor
<pvl1> hey, for the life in me, i cannot figure out how to get my system to run a script at startup. furthermore i want to make another script thatll execute before x is started
<bekks> Payton: Which CPU do you have exactly?
<Payton> What do you mean, OS?
<kryto> the Processor
<PatrickDickey> Payton, he means Processor. Intel or AMD, and type. Like Intel Celeron or AMD Athalon, for example.
<Payton> Let me check
<bekks> PatrickDickey: I mean: "which exact make and model is your processor"?
<nebket1> Intel Pentium 286 :D
<picca> no such thing lol
<MonkeyDust> Pentium is 586, penta means 5 :)
 * PatrickDickey is going to guess that Payton's BIOS doesn't have any support for virtualization in it. Has an old 64-bit computer sitting on the floor like that.
<Payton> bekks: Processor: AMD A8-5550M APU Radeon HD Graphics 2.10GHz
<fishcooker> #wpa_supplicant -B -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext && dhclient wlan0
<Payton> bekks: Close to a i5 intel processor
<fishcooker> but there is no ip address acquired
<bekks> Payton: Far away, since its AMD ;) You have to check wether you enabled AMD-V in the BIOS.
<PatrickDickey> Payton: Out of curosity, what brand of computer is it? Brand and model.
<Payton> PatrickDickey: HP Windows 8 and I have no clue as to witch model
<Payton> bekks: How would i do that in VBox?
<bekks> Payton: Vbox has nothing to do with that. Turn your computer off, boot it, get into the BIOS, and check that setting.
<PatrickDickey> Payton: You do that on the computer itself. When you reboot, start pressing F2, and it *should* take you to the BIOS. Then look for that setting in there.
<Payton> bekks: What do I look for in that?
<bekks> Payton: I told you.
<PatrickDickey> And Payton, if you see something on the screen that says "Press <key> to enter setup", Press that key instead of the F2 key.
<fishcooker> there is error message ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<Payton> bekks: I know, haven't you heard of spam?
<bekks> Payton: Whatever. I am not in the mood for jokes.
<Payton> bekks: I can't see the message, in other words -.-
<Payton> bekks: I don't joke around.
<bekks> Payton: You even answered on my post.
<bekks> Payton: So dont tell me you havent read it ;)
<Payton> bekks: I already looked for my processor, you said nothing about the boot stuff
<Payton> bekks: Great, I already forgot what to do
<CreamedChicken> Xubuntu finished downloading. I put it on a USB using Rufus (http://rufus.akeo.io). The LiveUSB did not have wifi, however.
<bekks> 1207 013047 < bekks> Payton: Far away, since its AMD ;) You have to check wether you enabled AMD-V in the BIOS.
<bekks> 1207 013134 < Payton> bekks: How would i do that in VBox?
<CreamedChicken> I shut off and rebooted in to Windows 8.
<Payton> Alright
<bekks> Payton: I did, and you replied.
<Payton> I'll be back then
<CreamedChicken> Should I Xubuntu first, and then try again?
<PatrickDickey> CreamedChicken: In Windows 8, did you go into Power Options and disable Fast Startup (in What does the power button do)?
<CreamedChicken> Yes, I did.
<PatrickDickey> CreamedChicken: Then, did you either go into BIOS and set the boot order to USB before Hard drive, or press F12 (or whichever key gives you a boot menu) and choose the USB drive?
<CreamedChicken> I pressed F12 and booted from USB.
<PatrickDickey> Ok, so you got into the Live USB, but it didn't have Wifi, so you rebooted, right? (I missed that part)
<CreamedChicken> Correct. Should I have installed first?
<PatrickDickey> CreamedChicken: If you wanted to install it, then yes. It'll install from the USB without getting the updates. Afterwards, you'll probably have to get the driver for your wifi card, and install that. Then you'll have wifi.
<CreamedChicken> oh
<PatrickDickey> But, since you're in Windows now, I'd make sure of which card you have (the exact brand and model) so you know which drivers to get later.
<CreamedChicken> I guess I'll reboot, install, hope it doesn't mess up, and try again.
 * PatrickDickey has a new enough Realtek card, that I had to download drivers for it.
 * PatrickDickey after 40 minutes, starts to wonder if he shouldn't have installed both ubuntu and lubuntu desktops... :P
<circ-user-b7neg> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 Server, and have installed ubuntu-desktop.  When the server boots up it goes straight into the Desktop login GUI.  I was wondering if its possible to prevent that from happening, and instead be faced with the traditional black login command screen?
<PatrickDickey> circ-user-b7neg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148717/how-do-i-boot-into-the-console-and-then-launch-the-ubuntu-desktop-from-it might help you.
<STUPID> so i have tried downloading Ubuntu 13.10 from Ubuntu.com twice and it has worked neither time
<MonkeyHobo> Just passed the first pass, my HD still has a previous version of Ubuntu installed...?
<PatrickDickey> STUPID: define hasn't worked either time. what happened?
<STUPID> perhaps I am failing to burn it to the CD correctly? I just open with Windows Disk Image Burner
<STUPID> I get an error when I try and boot the computer from the DVD
<circ-user-b7neg> PatrickDickey: that looks helpful. thanks, i'll give that a try
<PatrickDickey> STUPID: Can you set the speed in Windows Image Burner? If so, then you want the slowest speed possible.
<KickStarRabbit> if anyone needs my assistance I can assist - my specialty is networking
<STUPID> PatrickDicket  - OK I can try that
<PatrickDickey> circ-user-b7neg: Hopefully that works for you. I'm in the opposite boat of sorts. I had to install server, but want the desktop.
<STUPID> PatrickDicket: I don't get an option for burn speed
 * PatrickDickey wooohooo I see it setting up Unity Scopes.... And LightDM. I might be set...
<PatrickDickey> STUPID: Do you have another program for burning images? I'd try ISOBurn, if you don't. It allows you to set the speed, and also verify the burn.
<STUPID> PatrickDickey - I can download that and use it
<akurilin> Hey folks, quick question. On 12.04, how do I change the DNS servers used by a certain connection?
<PatrickDickey> STUPID: That's what I'd do. It's free, and unofficially recommended by Microsoft (at least their beta developers).
<akurilin> would like to use the local instance of bind9 I just configured
<fishcooker> Linux 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux.. i want to install wireless driver for my ath5k
<PatrickDickey> akurilin: You can change Network Manager to just get the IP address from DHCP, and specify DNS Servers in there.
<fishcooker> which package to install?
<fishcooker> i mean in the terminal PatrickDickey
<MonkeyDust> fishcooker: linux 3.2 ... what ubuntu version is that?
<akurilin> PatrickDickey: any chance I could do that from a config somewhere?
<PatrickDickey> fishcooker: /etc/network/interfaces If you change your IP Address to static, you can specify them in there. Or you might be able to do it in /etc/resolv.conf (but it might get overwritten by dhcp).
<akurilin> PatrickDickey: supposedly this was once located under /etc/network/interfaces
<fishcooker> ubuntu server
<PatrickDickey> akurilin: It still is. I had to do it this morning to update my laptop.
<fishcooker> MonkeyDust:
<fishcooker> i choose those kernel on installation step
<fishcooker> have i do wrong thing here
<PatrickDickey> Sorry, my other message to fishcooker was meant for akurilin instead (about network/interfaces and resolv.conf).
<MonkeyDust> fishcooker: 12.04 has 3.8 that's why i'm asking
<fishcooker> or should i install madwifi for this box
<fishcooker> on installation there is option to choose
<fishcooker> yeah i know
<fishcooker> but i choose linux-image-generic
<STUPID> PatrickDickey: I cannot run ISOBurn because I am not administrator (Windows 7)
<fishcooker> what should i do MonkeyDust.. i want this wireless up and running..
<akurilin> PatrickDickey: ok I'm kind of getting it. Is there any chance I can be on DHCP and still override its preference just for the DNS server?
<fishcooker> just add this option to your interface "dns-nameservers 192.168.1.254 8.8.4.4" akurilin
<circ-user-b7neg> im doing a release upgrade using the internet on my existing server build.  Something makes me think this may have been quicker to do an overlapped upgrade instead (by downloading the 13.10 ISO)... Zzzzzzz
<fishcooker> it won't override the resolv.conf
<akurilin> fishcooker: the interface isn't listed there, I don't think it will show up in that file if network manager is controlling it.
<myd_> hello
<fishcooker> hi myd_
<DuncanNZ> what just happened?
<DuncanNZ> ubottu removes channel operator status from ubottu
<ubottu> DuncanNZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PatrickDickey> STUPID: Try this instead http://www.freeisoburner.com/ supposedly you don't have to install it.
<akurilin> fishcooker: I actually stumbled upon a dhcp option that lets you specify DNS servers by hand
<akurilin> that's pretty convenient
<PatrickDickey> DuncanNZ: I think the bot just demoted itself from an owner to a regular user.
<DuncanNZ> PatrickDickey: why would it do that?
<CreamedChicken> Alright, I'm back.
<PatrickDickey> DuncanNZ: Maybe the hammer was getting heavy?
<CreamedChicken> Setup automatically enabled wifi.
<Jordan_U> DuncanNZ: We have some bans that auto-expire, for those bans ubottu automatically ops herself, removes the ban, then de-ops herself again when the ban has expired.
<DuncanNZ> oh I see thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> DuncanNZ: You're welcome.
<Tinkerlad> o/
<CreamedChicken> However, when I go to Xubuntu, it the only options are Install Over and Do Something Else. I selected Do Something Else. Because it is a "new" laptop, with UEFI, does it need anything special, like a /boot partition? I just have / and /home right now.
<CreamedChicken> This is what GParted looks like: http://i.imgur.com/2vO3EFO.png
<CreamedChicken> I've got /, /home, and /swap, is there anything else I'm missing, like /boot?
<bish0p_> Hey uh, what's a man page?
<wafflejock> !man > bish0p_
<ubottu> bish0p_, please see my private message
<KickStarRabbit> manual = man
<PatrickDickey> CreamedChicken: The bootloader should install in /boot/efi (which should be there, if your Windows 8 was booting in UEFI mode). If you're in CSM mode, you'll have to do a boot repair later on to get it to boot in UEFI mode.
<bish0p_> alright, thank you
<CreamedChicken> Huh?
<Brocky> Now this may make me sound like a complete idiot but how do I download from the ubuntu archives?
<PatrickDickey> CreamedChicken: You're fine. Do you see the partition in the list that says "Boot"?
<PatrickDickey> (under flags)
<CreamedChicken> First one, fat32 partition, labeled "ESP
<fixmypc956> !fstb
<fixmypc956> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<PatrickDickey> That's the one. When you install, GRUB will install there, and move everything around in there. That way you'll be able to boot either Windows 8 or Xubuntu.
<Jordan_U> CreamedChicken: Make sure that that partition is mounted to /boot/efi/ .
<CreamedChicken> So, in a terminal, I need to do: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi, correct?
<ekristen> anyone a debian package kung fu master in here? for some reason a package I have created acts differently when being installed via dpkg -i vs apt-get install, the package is setup to just extra files into certain locations on the filesystem, with dpkg -i the files are extract as expected to the proper locations, but with apt-get install, the files do not show up anywhere
<CreamedChicken> Anything else I need to do?
<wafflejock> Brocky: believe you just need to add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<pvl1> im having difficulty get a script to run at startup
<Lajjla> Hmm
<Lajjla> So I can't connect to certain sites, I found out they all start with 192.* after resolving the hostmname?
<Lajjla> Are they even supposed tos tart with 192?
<Lajjla> And if so, what could be the problem?
<wafflejock> Brocky: here's a post where they're showing some options through the GUI to update the sources http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<FloodBot1> Lajjla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lajjla> Like, is github.com 192.30.252.131 too for you people?
<Jordan_U> CreamedChicken: No, that is something that you need to configure in Ubuntu's installer (unless you're using automatic partitioning, in which case it will be done for you properly automatically :).
<wafflejock> Lajjla: yes nslookup resolves the same here
<PatrickDickey> Lajjla: That's what I got also. So it's not the resolution that's failing. It's something else. Do you get an error message when you try to go to their site?
<Brocky> wafflejock: Unfortunetly Im currently on a windows machine... and Im looking to download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<Lajjla> PatrickDickey, I just can't connect, to 3 sites, all of whom staret with 192
<Lajjla> Maybe this is a flaw in my router or something?
<Lajjla> Because like, the windows computer can't connect too
<CreamedChicken> Jordan_U, like this? http://i.imgur.com/7Nxqm2v.png
<PatrickDickey> Lajjla: It could be. It sounds like your router is trying to redirect all 192.* to your local network, instead of just the 192.168.* addresses.
<wafflejock> Lajjla: yeah sounds like some issue with the router perhaps see if you can configure the LAN settings and use a different IP range
<Lajjla> I thought maybe it wasn't supposed to connect to 192. and my dns settings are failing me.,
<PatrickDickey> Lajjla: Out of curiosity, what's your IP address on the computer?
<Lajjla> Super weird, it only started today
<Lajjla> But yeah, it does ssound like that
<wafflejock> Brocky: looks like you can just grab the mini.iso file there for the minimal CD network install
<Lajjla> Oh, hmm, I notice an anomaly, my static netmask is set to 255.0.0.0 instead of 255.255.255.0 hmm
<wafflejock> Lajjla: that would be a problem
<wafflejock> then all 192.x.x.x are internal
<Lajjla> PatrickDickey, I am 192.168.0.6 on this machine I believe
<Lajjla> But, lket me see what happens if I reset the router with 255.255.255.0 now
<wafflejock> Lajjla: should be all good if the router is 192.168.0.x and everything internal has a corresponding IP
<PatrickDickey> Lajjla: What is it set at currently? (The 255.255.255.0 part).
<Brocky> so for pxe I just need the mini.iso for the pxe install.. I presume this means that being only 36M that it is missing a lot compared to the cd install though?
<PatrickDickey> Brocky: All the mini iso does is boot up, and connect to the PXE (or the Ubuntu mirrors) for the rest. That's why it's so small.
<wafflejock> Brocky: the minimal CD install basically just gets you booting into the first couple of command line based menus then gets everything else from the net... I'm not too familiar with PXE boot setups though
<CreamedChicken> Jordan_U, I currently have /dev/sda1 set as "EFI Booot Partition", /dev/sda8 as /home, /dev/sda10 as / and /dev/sda9 as /swap. Is there anything else I'm missing.
<CreamedChicken> *?
<nevzets> Well, there we go
<nevzets> Lesson learnt, I can screw the whole building by doing this
<nevzets> What does netmask even do?
<nevzets> So let me get this straight, by that setting on my computer I can screw anyone who uses the router without needing a pass to the router essentially?
<wafflejock> no netmask is used to determine which IPs are in the local range it shouldn't affect other systems unless it's changed on the router
<PatrickDickey> nevzets: Netmask helps the computer to know which other devices are in the local network. If you change it, then it looks for other devices with that same netmask, and will only connect to them.
<wafflejock> PatrickDickey: jinx :)
<PatrickDickey> lol ;)
<nevzets> PatrickDickey, so whyis 255.255.255.0 the cannonical way to go.
<wafflejock> nevzets: this gives you 200 some IPs to work with locally
<nevzets> And why does changing it to 255.0.0.0 on one machine block anytihng starting with 192
<nevzets> I don't know what netmask exactly does, I just know it's supposed to be on 255.255.255.0
<Brocky> Ahh k. Maybe I better explain what I am trying to do and get some advice that way... I want to install 13.10 server onto an old machine of mine however it has'nt got a cd drive. I tried usb and cant get it to boot from it either so I wanted to try PXE
<wafflejock> nevzets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<wafflejock> nevzets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NAT
<wafflejock> nevzets: those are the parts involved if you really want to know, it's a bit complicated though just a heads up... I took a semester on Java network programming and learned a lot but was a full semester of school covering the details
<CreamedChicken> Anyone have suggestions for partitioning? Just want to make sure I don't screw up the dual boot.
<Rayhai> Hey, I'm a little confused about something with my laptop. I'm on Ubuntu 13.10, and to keep my system from suspending when I close the lid, I had to edit the file /etc/systemd/login.conf andand change a couple lines to "HandleLidSwitch=ignore" and "LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=no" But it takes no effect when I'm on the cinnamon 2.0 environment.
<Lajjla> Ah, I see, subnetmask is just to be seen as a number
<Rayhai> It works fine on unity and gnome
<PatrickDickey> CreamedChicken: It looks good. As long as you don't have it formatting the /boot, or your OS partitions, you should be fine. The ONLY ones that should be formatted are your /, /home, and swap partitions.
<wafflejock> Lajjla: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/164015 as much as I hate to reference microsoft here this is a good explanation
<PatrickDickey> wafflejock: sometimes they're good for something. ;)
<wafflejock> PatrickDickey: yeah honestly their docs have always been okay when it comes to programming stuff too... it's just the languages that don't make any sense :) (XAML ugh)
<Rayhai> Microsoft good for something? huh, that's strange. They've only ever screwed me over.
<Rayhai> But does anyone know to to keep my laptop from suspending on lise closure?
<wafflejock> Rayhai: in the system settings power options
<wafflejock> Rayhai: I'm in Kubuntu so can't check exact names from here if you're on Ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> That's where I was going to point him also.
<Rayhai> wafflejock: Tried that, doesn't work.
<wafflejock> Rayhai: hmm works here you sure you checked for plugged in vs unplugged
<Rayhai> Yep.
<PatrickDickey> Rayhai: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid maybe?
<Rayhai> wafflejock: I had to modify /etc/systemd/login.conf, that fixed the problem on GNOME and Unity, but it's still borked on Cinnamon 2.0
<fixmypc956> how do i automount a partition
<wafflejock> Rayhai: not sure you may need to go to a cinammon specific channel or mint or something though not sure you'll find the answer here (just a suggest maybe someone here knows)
<CreamedChicken> Alright, thanks. It's installing now. I'll be back if I encounter any issues.
<PatrickDickey> Rayhai: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=101396 then. I didn't realize it was for cinnamon.
<Rayhai> wafflejock: well my base is ubuntu 13.10,  and I couldn't find anything on google, so I came here.
<wafflejock> Rayhai: that's fine just trying to offer some extra options since I don't usually see a lot of chatter about cinammon in here
<Rayhai> wafflejock: haha, well I'm just trying out some different desktop environment right now. Kinda looking for something that's clean and easy to use for productivity.
<jevon_> which one Rayhai?
<Rayhai> I'm trying out Cinnamon 2.0 right now. I really like it, but I can't close my lid without it suspending.
<wafflejock> Rayhai: I'm really loving KDE, it takes some rigging but you can get it just how you like it er at least just how I like it (I'm not a big user of the KMenu though just shortcut everything or put it in a panel)
<wafflejock> haven't really given Cinnamon a serious shot yet though
<jevon_> kde is awesome
<Rayhai> I'll take a look into it. Anyways, can someone suggest to me a good dock? I like docky, but hate the forced docky icon, and cairo-dock is too animated. I want a clean, customizeable dock.
<wafflejock> Rayhai: also just another random suggestion using Virtual Box so you can test out a lot of stuff without messing up your main system (and clone VMs) is a nice option if you just want to blow through some stuff and not compromise the stability of your main system
<jevon_> http://glx-dock.org/
<jevon_> oh, sry u already mentioned it
 * PatrickDickey is really starting to think he bought a lemon...
<Rayhai> wafflejock : I have no experience with VMs, but if it's nothing too daunting, I could give it a try
<PatrickDickey> I'm getting hard lockups on one of my CPU cores. :S It just started now, after I've installed the desktops. I *may* have to restore my original drive, and start from there again. :S
<wafflejock> Rayhai: super easy actually just, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Rayhai> jevon: haha, yeah. I like glx/cairo-dock, but the animations are too much of an eyesore for me.
<wafflejock> after that it has a GUI to make a new VM image file and set it up to install an OS then you point it to a ISO on first start
<wafflejock> Rayhai: I actually wrote up a guide to getting it setup for doing development stuff (AngularJS is where my focus has been, playing with Android development too now) https://docs.google.com/document/d/13qRYXSYyAunclSOr-iLhpHa7A88MQXrO04B0n8pQPmA/edit#heading=h.bw2mdw5i1i9q
<wafflejock> Rayhai: I took screenshots at each step of the VM setup and explained as best I could about what the important stuff does
<Rayhai> Oh man. Gotta love 3rd world country internet speed. Over half an hour to download VirtualBox
<Rayhai> wafflejock: Thanks! Once I can download a few things, I'll give it a try.
<wafflejock> Rayhai: sure thing glad it can help some people... will eventually post this to my small business site but it's still a bit rough around the edges
<independent>  Is there a way in bash to redirect a connection and logging the session without using a packet sniffer?
<gige> i had a new laptop with windows 8. I deleted windows 8, i want to install ubuntu. i disabled secure boot. Do i have to partition any special wayy?
<wafflejock> gige: not in particular but uefi may be an issue
<wafflejock> !uefi > gige
<ubottu> gige, please see my private message
<gige> i will be using 12.04
<gige> is uefi like gonna be normal now
<gige> is it a new thing. or a windows thing
<pseubodot> I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 and although virtually everything is working amazingly well, the HUD now knows nothing about any software installed on this box. Is there a way to rebuild whatever indexes etc are required for the HUD?
<wafflejock> gige: a little from A but mostly from B I believe
<fixmypc956> how do i automount a partition
<wafflejock> gige: and since most PCs are preloaded with windows this is a thing now however you want to look at that
<wafflejock> fixmypc956: fstab
<wafflejock> !fstab > fixmypc956
<ubottu> fixmypc956, please see my private message
<gige> wafflejock: i mean but soon linux will be no problem on this right
<gige> wafflejock: I didnt even know about this till my newest  laptop purchase
<wafflejock> gige: I imagine that's true since it's probably not going away, but I'm not sure... bough my laptop from Sys76 so it's all linux friendly out of the box, had Win 8 running dual boot but then decided to put Win 8 into a virtual machine instead since I just need photoshop here or there
<wafflejock> bought*
<gige> wafflejock: i never heard of sys76 i want a laptop from them. Might return this lol
<gige> they shipped it to you with ubutu?
<Rayhai> wafflejock: with KDE, is it possible to get myy desktop enviroment to look something like this? http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7381/11245011416_0c369350a4_o.png - The dark taskbar with minimalistic icons, along with the music playing in the task icons?
<wafflejock> gige: hah yeah I hadn't heard about them but jupiter broadcasting is a linux channel that is funded by them and push it a lot so eventually decided to try it, quite happy for the last year with it... yeah shipped with 12.04 when I ordered last november
<Pessimist> Rayhai, it's cinnamon + numix
<Rayhai> Pessimist: I'm on Ubuntu + Cinnamon right now, but I'm haffing a few issues with it.
<wafflejock> Rayhai: eh sort of, if you use the Oxygen theme and just have one panel at the bottom and use some dock app you can get it similar but won't be exact
<Rayhai> having*
<gige_> wired connection works for me but not wireless
<gige_> i click connections but i dont see it finding any routers
<wafflejock> !wireless | gige
<ubottu> gige: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wafflejock> gige: you may need to install NDIS wrapper or otherwise figure out what to do for your specific device.. if usb use lsusb to see the device id and then look it up otherwise use lscpci
<gige_> alright thanks
<wafflejock> Rayhai: here's what mine looks like ATM http://pasteboard.co/1OmurxuT.png there's a hidden panel in the top left of the right monitor too where I keep stuff for quicklaunch
<SuperVeggie> Hi, can someone help me?
<wafflejock> Rayhai: pretty much everything can be customized though which is why I like it, even the themes have some nice tweaking options built in
<wafflejock> !ask | SuperVeggie
<ubottu> SuperVeggie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Payton> Hello, I needed help on speeding up my ubuntu it is running kinda slow
<wafflejock> Payton: have you tried to look into why it's slow? have you used the system monitor to see if you're running out of RAM and using swap or if it's cpu usage?
<SuperVeggie> My youngest son was surfing the web last night and to my shock he was at www.bbc.co.uk the .uk stands for United Kingdom and, well, doesn't it cost extra to view long distance?
<Payton> I set it to 1GB ram it should be fine cD
<Payton> xD
<wafflejock> SuperVeggie: there is no long distance when it comes to the internet, not since the days of dial up
<wafflejock> Payton: if you're using Unity 64 bit 1GB is probably really not enough, depends on your DE and other choices
<SuperVeggie> No, I am sure they charge extra. It doesn't make any sense that they wouldn't. England is a long way away, they would lose millions not to.
<whoever> hi all , I am tring to use arp to list all nodes on my network, but am only getting back the gateway<router> with arp -a . can someone assist
<Payton> What should I set it to?
<Payton> I have 8GB RAM
<Payton> But I don't want to go into swap :(
<wafflejock> Payton: give it half if you're doing a VM and you aren't using 4GB
<geminimoon66> SuperVeggie - I suppose it depends on your internet service.  If you pay a flat rate it should make no difference.
<Payton> So i need 4GB RAM?
<Payton> I just don't want to use swap..
<wafflejock> Payton: it won't hurt, 2GB would be sufficient but I find myself getting into the 4GB range pretty frequently, granted I just leave stuff open all over
<SuperVeggie> Well we use dial-up and you just said it costs extra for dial-up long distance?
<Rayhai> wafflejock: hmm. I'm not interested in gradients and high quality/resolution icons, with my weak laptop, I need all the preformance I can get for gamming. Also why I'm looking for a cleaner dock.
<Payton> Alright I'll set to 4GB
<wafflejock> SuperVeggie: no the dial up will only cost more if it has to actually dial to a long distance number
<wafflejock> going to domains from any country is fine
<SuperVeggie> Ok thank you :)
<wafflejock> SuperVeggie: sure thing
<lovethecode> hello world!
<wafflejock> lovethecode: hello love
<lovethecode> hi wafflejock
<boern> hey guys i have a problem, everytime i start my software center i get an error: http://www7.pic-upload.de/07.12.13/cio68vmudfjw.png can you tell me how to fix this? click on repair isnt working
<SuperVeggie> Does anybody know of the best floppy disk I can use to play battlefield 3 on high settings?
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6532862/
<lovethecode> boen: not sure but can you satisfy the dependencies yourself?
<SuperVeggie> Anyone? I use a 200MB floppy disc
<boern> ???
<boern> what do you mean
<KickStarRabbit> sorry i didnt check back but did anyone find a good link for running ubu under win8
<lovethecode> boern: use synaptic to install the extra image mentioned in the error.
<KickStarRabbit> not a dual boot more a virtual machine
<PatrickDickey> KickStarRabbit: Either VMWare PLayer, or Virtualbox works. I used VMWare Player last week.
<Vivekananda> hi everyone, is -p the same as --prefix ? Also what does it do . also how do I find out more about this particular ( and other options from cli ) ?
<jevon_> or wubi
<KickStarRabbit> whats more solid/stable
<Vivekananda> I am trying to do mkdir -p
<KickStarRabbit> i tried virtaulbox but the performance was poor...granted on a older labtop
<lovethecode> mkdir --help or man mkdir? Viv
<PatrickDickey> KickStarRabbit: I'd say they're about the same. VMWare Player is owned and operated by VMWare, and Virtualbox is operated by Oracle now.
<KickStarRabbit> i will try again with new toshiba
<wafflejock> KickStarRabbit: have been using virtual box here on different systems for years and never had serious problems (occasional GPU acceleration issues or something)
<PatrickDickey> Which toshiba KickStarRabbit?
<KickStarRabbit> i would prefer open source
<KickStarRabbit> i dont have the model in front of me
<KickStarRabbit> lets just call it *new lol
<wafflejock> nothing serious or show stopping for me
<PatrickDickey> lol Gottcha. I just bought one last weekend. Satellite C55Dt-A5244.
<KickStarRabbit> so I would like to contribute...any suggestions
<wafflejock> KickStarRabbit: contribute to what?
<KickStarRabbit> ubunto
<KickStarRabbit> i applied for membership
<wafflejock> KickStarRabbit: filing bugs is probably helpful if you aren't a dev
<KickStarRabbit> and one of the sectiosn for the IRC is contribute
<gustav___> Waah. My wireless won't connect. It says it's the wrong password but I'm copying the password from the router.
<KickStarRabbit> ok
<PatrickDickey> KickStarRabbit: Just help out wherever and whenever you can. ;)
<wafflejock> otherwise just hanging out here and helping people out is good to do where you can
<boern> look thats strange: http://www7.pic-upload.de/07.12.13/c9rwhuasd6q.png and then: http://www7.pic-upload.de/07.12.13/n1hw1wsx8azv.png
<jevon_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEMU
<KickStarRabbit> ok sounds good
<PatrickDickey> gustav___: Are you using the right type of encryption? WEP, WPA, WPA-2?
<boern> apt-get install -f is not working
<gustav___> PatrickDickey: Yes.
<KickStarRabbit> so I am at work on corp computer with restricted install but can I run a mini ubu release on thumb drive
<KickStarRabbit> or maybe an external
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6532892/
<Beldar> boern, can you descrfibe the issue to the channel not all of us will click on anything.
<boern> Yes, evertime i want to install new software or updates i get an error that the package system is broken
<Beldar> boern, pastebin sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rayhai> Hey, what do you guys think is the best 2556-bit AES encryption software that works on ubuntu?
<jevon_> KickStarRabbit: did u check QEMU?
<KickStarRabbit> can you send link
<jevon_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEMU
<Rayhai> 256-git*
<Rayhai> bit*
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6532901/
<Rayhai> (gah. I suck at typing)
<kryto> Ubuntu been very very good to me, I love my Ubuntu2
<KickStarRabbit> http://wiki.qemu.org/Main_Page
<Beldar> boern, You might notice your command was incorrect sudo apt-get -f install is correct try that
<Beldar> boern, then try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KickStarRabbit> is there a cert for ubuntu
<KickStarRabbit> like a cisco ccna
<wafflejock> KickStarRabbit: not that I'm aware of Comptia might have something though
<jevon_> i dunno, but qemu was working fine forme
<KickStarRabbit> i know redhat had one
<boern> look its not working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6532912/
<Beldar> boern, You seem to have 3rd party repos going, this PPA's?
<KickStarRabbit> i will try qemu this weekend
<KickStarRabbit> i like win8 but its not unix
<wafflejock> KickStarRabbit: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert apparently they do
<boern> yes but how do i find the right one to delete?
<Beldar> boern, generally you add them one at a tome and run a update and install what is needed and look for errors than, you will need to look at the errors and go through what they provide and run a ppa-purge on the broken one. PPA's have to be carefully used.
<fishcooker> i've tried knoppix as live cd to my box, the wireless card work well, but when i install ubuntu it cant .. it is based on AR242X.. it used ath5k as driver
<Beldar> boern, Really don't use a ppa unless you know its safe, or are forced to.
<wafflejock> boern: as Beldar explains you should be sure to add comments if you manually add PPAs to remind yourself what they are for and where they come from, you should also be careful because any updates to source pushed to the PPA will be brought down to your system
<boern> so what if i remove all PPAs from "other software"?
<boern> they are all uncheckt
<boern> unchecked*
<KickStarRabbit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<Vivekananda> on unity I tried to "send a window down" but now I cannot find which worspace it is in . is there a way to look for it ?
<KickStarRabbit> secure boot killed the dual boot
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | boern this is how you remove them.
<ubottu> boern this is how you remove them.: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<boern> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge?
<Beldar> boern, read the link it gives ful instructions
<Beldar> the bot info and link
<boern> ok thats fine, but i dont know WHICH  ppa i have to remove..
<Beldar> boern, We don;t know you installed them.
<Beldar> !ppa | boern
<ubottu> boern: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Beldar> boern, We can try to help, however some of this is you figuring it out.
<boern> i havent installed any ppas as far as i know^^
<boern> but there is an error message about a linux image
<pfifo> hello ubuntu
<wafflejock> !wireless > fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker, please see my private message
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6532966/
<boern> look, this is the thing
<boern> and i dont unterstand how to fix it x)
<Beldar> boern, run this command and pastebin the info. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<siganderson> today I powered on my pc and the ubuntu entry with secure boot disappeared... I did not any update; is it ever happened?
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6532971/
<pfifo> boern: run `sudo apt-get clean` and retry whatever you were trying todo
<boern> still eroor
<boern> error
<pfifo> boern: can you pastebin the error from that then
<Beldar> boern, You are missing some repos and the last 4 lines in that paste are 3rd party repos.
<boern> yes thats from steam and from chrome
<boern> but i havent added them
<boern> just installed the .deb file
<boern> which repos are missing?
<pfifo> siganderson: whats the problem?
<Beldar> boern, sure but any ine can be part of the problem, here is a repo generator http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Beldar> one*
<Vivekananda> I have a window ( firefox ) still working but not visible on any desktop. how do I view it ?
<siganderson> pfifo, the problem is that I can't boot anymore with secure boot. Only normal boot
<boern> Beldar: so just checkmark everything?
<Beldar> boern, YOU can make a new genral repo list and remove the ubuntu repos from the softwrae.list and replace it with one generated there to start with.
<fishcooker> there is no atheros ar542x or ar242x wafflejock
<gustav___> gnome-control-panel's wifi section doesn't work. Any other tool I should use?
<Beldar> boern, not sure of your question.
<boern> Beldar: wouldnt it be easier to add the missing ones manually?
<Jdawg78> Hey, what's new?
<boern> i mean, which one are missing??
<boern> i havent removed any
<Beldar> boern, No not really, but if you want to generate a list from that site and pick through what your missing your welcome to, I have a feeling your not understanding in general.
<wafflejock> fishcooker: Googling about the card looks like madwifi worked for others
<pfifo> boern: in my opinion you have all you need; Beldar you better be specific about whats missing
<boern> Beldar: you are right, i really dont understand it.. this is why im asking x) this problem appierd and i dont know  why
<Beldar> pfifo, All one needs to do is build a correct list from the site I posted and replace the the sources list, if you want to pick through your welcome to, that is just a start of the problem the other is broken packages.
<miceiken> hello i just wanted to let you know i really like this linux distro
<pvl1> i need some guidance in getting scripts to run at startup
<gustav___> miceiken: Why do you like it?
<boern> 'Error: BrokenCount>0'. This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies.
<pfifo> boern: whats your original issue?
<boern> pfifo: i cant install software and updates
<boern> http://www7.pic-upload.de/07.12.13/cio68vmudfjw.png
<pfifo> boern: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Romance> why do i need a sudo to unmount flashdisk using Disks but not from terminal
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6533013/
<boern> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<boern> this wont work..
<Romance> boern: yes use -f
<boern> im really helpless with this i dont know what it is xD  im not a super geek, i just want it to work xD
<boern> it wont work
<pfifo> boern: pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get install -f`
<Guest50277> Hi everybody, I've installed xubuntu on a flash drive; it's working.. except the ethernet. I've tried a few tutorials online, but without any luck.
<Guest50277> I've gone though a few things online like setting a static ip in the /etc/network/interfaces. It tells me that the host is unreachable if I try to ping anything.
<Guest50277> It doesn't seem to want to work with dhcp either.
<Guest50277> Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
<FloodBot1> Guest50277: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest50277> ok.
<teknix_> Can someone help me get started mining litecoins?
<Ben64> teknix_: not in this channel, try to find a litecoin channel
<Guest50277> sorry, first time.. ;)
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6533021/ looks good, maby reboot??
<pvl1> Guest50277: does it show up in ifconfig
<boern> upps to much..
<Romance> Guest50277: cant ping mean its dns issue, what is your /etc/resolv.conf say
<Guest50277> not if its dchp, but it it's static it does.
<Ben64> Romance: can't ping does not mean dns problem
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6533025/ so thats right..
<Guest50277> the resolve.conf changes depending on the settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<pfifo> boern: now run `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` and no, rebooting isnt the fix for anything in linux
<pvl1> Guest50277: that shouldnt matter. it should show up in ifconfig no matter what
<Guest50277> i've tried to use the gateway, and 8.8.8.8
<randolph`> I'm using ubuntu 13.10 on gnome 3.10 and I'm trying to get the panel to work with touch input from my touch screen. works on fedora but doesn't work on ubuntu
<pvl1> pfifo: boern ive brokem more things rebooting in linux than fix
<pfifo> pvl1: i dont think thats supposed to happen either
<Guest50277> pvl1: It does show up in ifconfig, but it doesn't have an ip with dhcp.
<boern> uh its working XD
<pvl1> pfifo: nvidea and ati drivers after kernel updates
<boern> it does a lot XD
<hylian> hello all
<pfifo> boern: the 'sudo apt-get update' fixed it, you were out of date
<boern> what exactly is "`sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?^^
<Romance> Guest50277: how about ip addr
<Guest50277> Romance: it ip addr a command?
<pvl1> Guest50277: ok so the system recognizes it. how are you trying to get an ip over dhcp
<pfifo> !dist-upgrade | boern
<ubottu> boern: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Romance> Guest50277: yes, `ip addr`
<hylian> boern: it updates kernel fixes and other major distrobution security fixes.
<boern> ok
<boern> the error is gone :OO
<boern> wow
<boern> thank you ;O
<pfifo> pvl1: manually installed? the ubuntu installer rebuilds them (or atleasty it used to)
<Guest50277> pvl1: I've set the setting in /etc/network/interfaes to eth0 auto.. etch. inet dhcp to try to get a dhcp address.
<pvl1> pfifo: manually
<Guest50277> Romance: I will check.
<pfifo> pvl1: well you should have known =p
<boern> thank you guys for help! i ll leave u its 4 am in austria XD
<pvl1> Guest50277: set it all to dhcp settings in the file. from terminal run dhclient -v eth0
<Guest50277> pvl1: I'm starting the computer now to look at exact settings.
<pvl1> pfifo: more about remebering at this point
<Guest50277> pvl1: ok, I've tried running dhclient, but it just keeps running.. will try again now.
<tiox> Is it possible to run a standalone Compiz session and have everything work out in Ubuntu?
<pvl1> Guest50277: with the -v flag
<tiox> Because I have everything set up for the most part, but there's obviously something wrong with my xsession.
<pvl1> tiox: what makes you so sure
<articsun> join #linux-india
<articsun> darn
<articsun> darn client
<tiox> Because nothing works.
<Guest50277> Romance: there is no ip address that comes up for eth0 with the ip addr command
<Guest50277> pvl1: running dhclient now, with -v
<hylian> where would I put a wish for the ubuntu unity team to make a light weight (like atleast as light as xfce) unity version? (not unity-2d, that is not the solution, imho)..??
<tiox> I cannot log out via Avant Window Navigator, and CCSM refuses to keep some settings, such as desktop configuration.
<pfifo> hylian: no need, mir is on the way
<pvl1> Guest50277: what are you seeing
<hylian> pfifo: and that will lighten up unity? I hope so.
<Guest50277> pvl1: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3.. 8..12
<pfifo> hylian: mir is going to be very lightweight (but may be buggy at first (help test))
<Guest24676> ?
<hylian> pfifo: sounds great... any way to start using mir + unity now?
<tiox> Should I replace gnome-settings-daemon with something else in my xsession file?
<pvl1> pfifo: im def jumping on that
<pvl1> Guest50277: and your saying it works on a different disro
<tiox> I'm running 13.10 BTW
<pvl1> Guest50277: change your hostname to something that has worked
<Guest50277> pvl1: no, this is the first time I've tried to install it.
<pfifo> hylian: actually yes, saucy supports everything. help test, and file bugs, http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/
<tiox> BRB, going to do some fuss with CCSM in my default session.
<tiox> (Bad idea but I back everything up.)
<hylian> pfifo: hmm, maybe later. I am a lts user... I am on 12.04 right now.
<Guest50277> pvl1: I know that there is an internet connection though..
<pvl1> Guest50277: has it ever worked on this device
<pvl1> Guest50277: can you private msg me please
<Guest50277> pvl1: no
<azio_m> why i can't see the folders under /home when booting into shell safe mode? I need to delete /home/myuser/.fonts
<tiox> Interesting -- <Super>S shows only one desktop.
<hylian> thanks for the help pfifo, i'm out.
<xangua> azio_m: because .font is a directory or /home/youruser , not /home
<xangua> ooh that
<tiox> Alright, seems to have fixed the use of expo, it's just odd my settings don't appear to stick in CCSM.
<azio_m> xangua: what do you mean?
<Guest15643> hi what up
<pfifo> azio_m: perhaps you need to mount the home partition on /home
<tiox> Cube works too. But when I log into my standalone session, nothing is saved. Hrmm.
<azio_m> pfifo: sudo mount /home returns: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/myuser/tty1: Read-only file system
<lucasredsn0w> Anyone can help me?
<lucasredsn0w> I've got problem installing ubuntu 13.10 on my notebook
<hdon> hi all :) i'd like to use kde4 on ubuntu 12.04. i have it installed, i think. but it doesn't appear as an option in lightdm. can anyone help?
<lucasredsn0w> hdon: something must be missing
<lucasredsn0w> check your packages
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, any idea which packages?
<hdon> i suspect one of them must provide a file to lightdm which tells it about kde4
<hdon> but i'm unfamiliar with lightdm
<pfifo> azio_m: mount / as read-write `sudo mount -o remount,rw /` then try again
<lucasredsn0w> i dont know
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, thanks anyhow. someone else may know
<lucasredsn0w> if I want to use KDE i will download Kubuntu
<lucasredsn0w> hdon: I've even got problem installing ubuntu
<lucasredsn0w> any idea?
<lucasredsn0w> My notebook is Lenovo Y410
<lucasredsn0w> Core i5 edition
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, i'm sorry i don't understand your question
<lucasredsn0w> okay I will explain
<lucasredsn0w> I tried to boot ubuntu in my Live USB stick
<lucasredsn0w> And I used UEFI boot, SecureBoot off
<lucasredsn0w> And after grub init, the screen is black
<lucasredsn0w> And it stucked there
<Beldar> lucasredsn0w, use nicks and consolidate the posts please.
<hdon> oh my... i'm afraid i don't know much about UEFI except that it intends to make it difficult to boot anything not crypto signed by some security regime somewhere
<lucas> I'll use my nick
 * hdon nods
<lucas> oh its registered
<ubunboy> okay thats good
<hdon> heh
<ubunboy> .nod
<ubunboy> Is there any expert?
<Beldar> lucas, excellent the data spread across probably over at least 12 posts and you change your nick, I meant if your talking to someone else tab complete their nick.
<hdon> ubunboy, if i might ask, how did you select "uefi boot" or "secureboot" ?
<ubunboy> okay
<JesseH> I tried to run a game recently, and it said "Couldn't find matching GLX visual". I think its because i broke a package somewhere. any ideas?
<ubunboy> hdon, I turned the UEFI boot on and turned the SecureBoot off
<hdon> JesseH, please pastebin the output of glxinfo run from a terminal emulator in your X environment
<Beldar> !uefi | ubunboy
<ubottu> ubunboy: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubunboy> JesseH, can you tell me your GPU model?
<hdon> ubunboy, where/how did you do that?
<ubunboy> hdon, simply press F2
<hdon> ubunboy, if glx is working for JesseH that info will be available in his glx info paste
<hdon> glxinfo*
<JesseH> name of display: :0
<JesseH> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<JesseH> Didnt pastebin, too small for that :P
<ubunboy> JesseH, could you use paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ubunboy> I've got problem acessing pastebin
<hdon> ubunboy, ah, i did not know. what are the meanings of the different options? i assume uefi is supposed to be uefi signed or has a workaround.. what is secureboot?
<ubunboy> network issues
<ubunboy> SecureBoot is a protection that keeps other OS away from the computer
<JesseH> hdon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6533103/
<hdon> JesseH, ah ok. what gpu do you have?
<ubunboy> But I've already turned it off!
<ubunboy> JesseH, using BumBlebee?
<hdon> ubunboy, hmm.. how does it do that? (feel free to ignore me, i'm not being helpful, just curious)
<JesseH> What is bumbebee?
<ubunboy> Some NV GPUs will have this problem if bumblebee is not correctly installed
<hdon> JesseH, do you know the GPU in your machine? use lspci | grep VGA to find i believe
<articsun> hey
<ubunboy> JesseH, something like Nvidia Optimus, but it is available in linux OS
<JesseH> "Mobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD graphics card"
<JesseH> :P
<ubunboy> Oh that's an old GPU
<hdon> JesseH, that's not a great GPU but it's better than nothing
<JesseH> I ran the game like, 2 days ago.
<hdon> anyone know the proper kernel module or package for JesseH ?
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, I don't know too much about kernel
<hdon> JesseH, did you do any kind of system maintenance like updates or add/remove packages?
<JesseH> hdon, oh yeah lol
<JesseH> I was clumsy and ignorant about it and broke something i think. :P
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, the Ubuntu font is really wonderful
<CreamedChicken> Hello! I installed Xubuntu a while ago. There is audio playing a youtube video, but I cannot adjust the volume using the applet.
<hdon> JesseH, it happens, especially on ubuntu. ubuntu is very easy for 90% of users, but then 10% who thought it would be easy get stuck because they aren't very experienced. it's okay, i hope someone can help you. i'm googling a little bit, but haven't found anything.
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, hm?
<lucasredsn0w> CreamedChicken, driver missing?
<lucasredsn0w> I mean the font on ubuntu
<CreamedChicken> I don't think so, I said, it played audio.
<JesseH> hdon, dont think ill ever be experienced enough not to make errors :P
<hdon> CreamedChicken, youtube video playing in flash player?
<lucasredsn0w> try to change a browser or player
<hdon> JesseH, true, nobody is that experienced
<CreamedChicken> hdon, yup, it's playing in flash player. There is audio. I just can't adjust it.
<hdon> CreamedChicken, that seems odd but flash if proprietary and difficult to say where the problem is unless the solution is already known
<CreamedChicken> one sec, it's not an issue with flash
<pvl1> pfifo: i cant use mir with official drivers?
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, if you know my IP address you may find something
<lucasredsn0w> try to WHOIS me
<hdon> err.... ok
<hdon> i think freenode will not give me your IP though
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, you may find my IP location strange
<hdon> oh it did
<lucasredsn0w> is it starts with 112?
<CreamedChicken> http://i.imgur.com/2utOZEy.png
<CreamedChicken> There, I drew an arrow.
<hdon> yes. no reverse host resolution, assuming i did that right.
<hdon> chinese IP?
<CreamedChicken> When I click on it, it's just a little white box. No volume slider.
<lucasredsn0w> yeah...
<hdon> CreamedChicken, oh when you said applet
<hdon> CreamedChicken, i thought you meant in flash player
<lucasredsn0w> CreamedChicken, seems the applet is broken
<hdon> CreamedChicken, you might try restarting the process for the volume control
<lucasredsn0w> have you tried restarting the computer?
<CreamedChicken> Nope, guess I'll do that.
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, how many hops are you to 112.65.215.6? are you behind a proxy?
<lucasredsn0w> nope
<lucasredsn0w> The network provider did something strange
<lucasredsn0w> I dont know either
<pfifo> pvl1: no, mir is designed for open source drivers
<CreamedChicken> Nope, same problem.
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, how did you make the determination that your IP was weird?
<Anonymous> is plv1 still around?
<hdon> CreamedChicken, try alsamixer from terminal
<hdon> arrow keys, control+c to exit
<lucasredsn0w> Because I cannot map my ports
<Anonymous> Romance: do you think you might be able to help me out. I got disconnected from plv1. ( or someone else )
<Anonymous> when i ping 198.168.1.1 it comes from 169.254.10.101
<CreamedChicken> http://i.imgur.com/c7H7lMh.png What do I want to adjust?
<Anonymous> destination host unreachable.
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, the last 10 hops that responded to my trace were all china. according to maxmind.com geoip database, that is. what's weird is the hop from 63.146.27.86 to 219.158.102.219. it goes straight from centurylink (my ISP) to "China Unicom Liaoning
<hdon> Anonymous, that's because your routing table hasn't been configured
<lucasredsn0w> Because I'am really in China
<hdon> Anonymous, please do ifconfig command and pastebin results
<lucasredsn0w> But our network provider will connect us to multiple networks
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, ah, heh. still i didn't know there was a direct route from my ISP to a chinese backbone
<Anonymous> hdon: ok.. I'm probably going to have to type it by hand.
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, that's very nice. in case on one of them is peering poorly
<hdon> Anonymous, no
<hdon> Anonymous, do you know how to copy and paste from terminal to your web browser?
<lucasredsn0w> There're multiple route from America to China
<hdon> Anonymous, please go to http://pastebin.mozilla.org/ and paste the output of ifconfig into the box and hit Send, then give us the link to your "online paste"
<Anonymous> hdon: i can't connect to the web from the computer i need to run ifconfig.
<CreamedChicken> So what do I want to adjust in alsamixer? This is what it looks like: (Quit:
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, ofc, but i'm pretty far south, i assumed all the transpacific connections were pretty far north, farther north than my ISP went
<CreamedChicken> Oops, it's http://i.imgur.com/c7H7lMh.png
<hdon> Anonymous, ohhh, of course, sorry
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, there are multiple direct routes
<lucasredsn0w> And those routes are everywhere
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, amazing
<hdon> Anonymous, do you have maybe a digital camera phone or something?
<hdon> Anonymous, or a USB stick you could use to transfer the paste?
<hdon> i don't know how to make this easier, hmmmm....
<Anonymous> hdon: I can copy to a usb
<Anonymous> :)
<hdon> Anonymous, ok. also include then the output of route -n, and iwconfig if you're using wireless networking
<Anonymous> hdon: ok.  brb
<lucasredsn0w> hdon,  if there aren't these routes I won't be able to upload my files to America in several MB/S
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, you mean DOWNLOAD AMERICAN FILES you chinese cyberspy!
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, (i'm kidding)
<lucasredsn0w> i know
<lucasredsn0w> lol
<lucasredsn0w> I mean uploading, not dowloading
<lucasredsn0w> I'm not a spy at all
<lucasredsn0w> hah
<SuperVeg_> I got that super monkey swag, super free flow yo
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, I use mega.co.nz to share files between countries
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, i thought they got shut down
<hdon> err.. i'm thinking of megaupload
<lucasredsn0w> you mean mega？
<hdon> yes but i was thinking of megaupload
<lucasredsn0w> Let me see
<hdon> megaupload/megavideo/megawhatever i think they had a bunch of websites for sharing files running on the same backend
<hdon> where are you from lucasredsn0w ?
<lucasredsn0w> Shanghai
<lucasredsn0w> lol
<hdon> oh, cool
<hdon> the only person i ever spoke to in china was a friend of mine who went there to work from here in US
<CreamedChicken> What should I do in alsamixer?
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, do you have problem understanding my English?
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, not at all, that's why i asked where you were from. your english is perfect
<Payton> Ok so I have installed ubuntu but now it is running slowly :(
<lucasredsn0w> By the way, although my new computer is fast, but I cannot install ubuntu on it :(
<hdon> Payton, are you on unity desktop?
<Anonymous> hdon: is there somewhere i can paste a photo.. the usb still isn't working for some reason.. :/
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, :(
<Payton> hdon: ?
<Payton> hdon: I'm new to ubuntu..
<hdon> Anom01y, i don't know... maybe imgur?
<Anonymous> hdon: ok.
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, can you tell me your mailbox or something other? so we can be friend
<hdon> Payton, never used the shell in another *nix OS like mac os x, solaris, linux?
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, /msg'd
<Payton> hdon: I have used Mac os x but everything was pre setup for me
<lucasredsn0w> i see
<hdon> Payton, ok, i think the default keyboard shortcut to launch a terminal emulator is Control+Shift+T
<hdon> Payton, when you get the command line, don't be intimidated. this is a place where you can enter commands.
<hdon> Payton, oh sorry
<pvl1> my mousepad isnt coming up in lspci, where can i see what mousepad my laptop has
<hdon> Payton, i forgot i wanted to know if you were using unity
<Payton> hdon: I know I have used the linux terminal xD
<hdon> Payton, ah ok
<hdon> Payton, does your desktop have a "dock" on the left-hand side and a bar along the top with menu/widgets ?
<Payton> hdon: Yes
<hdon> Payton, the "dock" is supposed to work like the one on mac os x, so at least that will be familiar to you
<Anonymous> hdon: http://imgur.com/Z0oUlXd
<hdon> Payton, this is the unity desktop. it's not everyone's favorite but it is the default. anyhow it means you can install a particular widget onto the top menu bar that will tell you about the resource utilization of your machine
<Payton> hdon: Yes, i am familiar to the ubuntu OS
<Anonymous> hdon: it appears as if it is not correct. lol.
<Payton> hdon: Just need to speed this CPU up
<hdon> Anonymous, very nice pic. i was worried it would be blurry. this is what i expected to see. does your LAN use DHCP?
<stevie_man> I have a 10.10 server and I am trying to install squid. When I do a apt-get install squid I get this as the result E: Unable to locate package squid
<stevie_man> . I've tried apt-get update, apt-get clean the update. Anything else I can try?
<hdon> Payton, it may not be the CPU, we must diagnose what the bottleneck is
<Anonymous> hdon: yes, it does.
<hdon> Anonymous, you may want to try to run "dhclient eth0" to see if that establishes a dhcp lease from your dhcp server (probably on your LAN appliance) and sets up your routing table
<Payton> hdon: What would you suppose it is?
<hdon> Anonymous, it could take up to a minute in my experience to get a dhcp lease
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, see private messages
<hdon> Payton, in my experience CPU is not the bottleneck. usually it is RAM and/or HDD access
<Anonymous> hdon: ok, I'll try it.
<Payton> hdon: I have set it to 20GB because I'm only using it for programming.
<Payton> 20GB HHD
<Payton> hdon: and 6GB RAM of my 12GB RAM PC
<hdon> Anonymous, if it succeeds, you can run ifconfig and route -n again to see if your eth0 got an address and that your routing table has been altered. then try to ping your LAN appliance with ping command followed by the address of the LAN appliance (a good guess is that it's the same as the IP address you get from DHCP but with the last byte a 1)
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, email sent
<hdon> lucasredsn0w, cool :) i will check my email in a little while
<hdon> Payton, you have it set to 20GB? you mean you partition 20GB for your ubuntu install?
<lucasredsn0w> okay
<Payton> hdon: Yes.
<hdon> Payton, ah, that will not cause a slow-down
<lucasredsn0w> Payton, that's too small I think
<hdon> Payton, what i mean is, HDD access, reading and writing
<lucasredsn0w> at least 30GB
<Anonymous> hdon: ok
<lucasredsn0w> If you install a lot of stuff you will be short of disk spaces
<Payton> lucasredsn0w: Alright, I need to go into the iso and re partition...
<hdon> Payton, lucasredsn0w: my ubuntu is installed on only 14GB and it's enough for Ubuntu 12.04 but i wish i had made it twice as large because it needs more space to upgrade, haha
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, that's what I mean
<Payton> I am running 13.10 :o
<hdon> i have no estimation of 13.10's HDD capacity requirements
<lucasredsn0w> Payton, no need for re=partitioning
<lucasredsn0w> "-“
<hdon> but anyhow this is not the focus of the problem
<john_doe_jr> I need some advice…my boss has a svn server set up but I don't know the name of it…I can use team viewer to get to my work computer and therefore on my companies network…how would I search for the domain name of the svn server while on our network?
<tiox> I sorrt of got my session working. Do I necessarily need to be logged into a GNOME session to get the GNOME system indicators like volume, battery and so on, or is there a special thing I can add into my xsession to make them work?
<hdon> Payton, let me get you the name of the package...
<Payton> lucasredsn0w: What should I do :P
<Payton> hdon: Alright
<lucasredsn0w> Payton, just use GParted
<tiox> If not the xsession startup script, the .desktop files.
<hdon> Payton, install indicator-multiload
<lucasredsn0w> and shrink spaces from other partition
<lucasredsn0w> GParted is strong enough to do that job
<lucasredsn0w> "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<hdon> Payton, if it does not automatically show up (it doesn't for me, but others report it does automatically) you can run it from the Unity runner somehow or from a terminal emulator
<hdon> Payton, oh or from the run dialog, alt+f2
<Payton> I have GParted
<Anonymous> hdon: it's still.. well.. doing nothing. lol.
<lucasredsn0w> try to use it
<tiox> I've followed webupd8's guide on how to make a standalone compiz session.
<tiox> Just some things missing, namely, the system indicators; Are the indicators separate programs running in the background?
<hdon> Anonymous, so dhclient did not make any changes to the output of ifconfig or route -n ?
<Anonymous> it finally gave me a command prompt again.. but ifconfig shows no ip address
<Anonymous> let me check th route -n
<Anonymous> hdon: still the same in ifconfig and route -n
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, private messages has been sent to you
<hdon> Anonymous, hmm... check the cable!
<Anonymous> Just a quick thanks to everyone on this channel providing help!
<Anonymous> hdon: lol.. i'm *pretty* sure it works, we use it everyday to run another server. I will try to find another one really quick though.. because.. you never know.
<hdon> Anonymous, it's convenient to have a tester around
<hdon> Anonymous, what type of LAN appliance out of curiosity? and also what type of NIC on the machine running ubuntu?
<Anonymous> hdon: just plugged the cable back into our VOIP box, and made a call.. works. :)
<hdon> too bad. that would have been an easy fix
<Anonymous> hdon: LAN appliance? the router? Its a qwest.. something..
<Anonymous> hdon: the NIC is built into the board.
<hdon> Anonymous, i say "LAN appliance" because it probably performs many functions in one.. obviously it routes, and runs a DHCP server at the very least, maybe even integrated modem?
<hdon> Anonymous, if you use lspci | grep Ethernet
<hdon> Anonymous, you can see the exact NIC
<stevie_man> ok, apparently I can't install anything using apt-get
<hdon> stevie_man, you'll have to elaborate
<stevie_man> everything I try to install ends up reporting E: Unable to locate package
<stevie_man> Everything I read says I need to upgrade because 10.10 is no longer supported
<stevie_man> I can't even install update-manager-core to do an upgrade
<cfhowlett> stevie_man, download the iso, clean install.
<stevie_man> It's a server, I don't have access to it
<cfhowlett> stevie_man, download the iso and do a PXE ?
<stevie_man> I've never done that.
<cfhowlett> and install a LTS version: 12.04 for now.
<cfhowlett> !pxe
<cfhowlett> !server|stevie_man,
<ubottu> stevie_man,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> stevie_man, pretty sure you're neither first nor last with this scenario.  ask in the server channel
<Anonymous> hdon: I'm not sure what lspci is, grep Ethernet just hangs the machine up.
<stevie_man> cfhowlett: Thanks, there is a server channel? Can you point me in the right direction? Thanks
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-server
<stevie_man> chhowlett: Thanks
<cfhowlett> stevie_man, good luck
<hdon> Anonymous, if you type "grep Ethernet" it will wait for info on a pipe called "stdin" and will wait indefinitely
<kalakjsd> hi all, recently i was using visual studio and learning c#, then someone told me to use PHP, because it is free n fast, i installed geany and read a book, the syntax is almost like C, I need to create a webform application, which can query database and show results,a very simple application, which fetch results from the database, but there is no GUi to create forms just like visual studio, how to do that in ubuntu, if this is not the right place, where to go, 
<hdon> Anonymous, if its "stdin" is connected to your terminal (as it will be in the case that you've run the command "grep Ethernet") you can send the End Of File signal to cause grep to exit by pressing Control+D
<Anonymous> hdon: it seems to be waiting. :)
<hdon> Anonymous, also you can generally interrupt a command by pressing Control+C
<hdon> Anonymous, lspci is a command that enumerates PCI devices physically installed in your machine.
<XHEART24> anyone using 12.04 lts for ipod shuffle?
<cfhowlett> kalakjsd, this isn't the programming channel so ... #php
<Anonymous> hdon: I think i used control+z to cancel the command
<kalakjsd> cfhowlett: thanks
<hdon> Anonymous, control+z will put the command to sleep
<hdon> Anonymous, if you type the "jobs" shell built-in command in bash, the default ubuntu shell, you will get a list of "sleeping" commands
<Anonymous> hdon: good to know!
<kalakjsd> cfhowlett: it says joing #php requires a invitation, how do i connect to that specific channel
<Anonymous> hdon: the lspci command shows my video cards.. usb controllers.. etc. what should I look for here?
<hdon> Anonymous, by using the "pipe" character "|" (on my keyboard it is Shift+Backslash) you can chain two commands together so that the second command reads from the first command
<hdon> Anonymous, you do not look, you can have the computer look for you. by using the | character, in a command like this:
<hdon> Anonymous, lspci | grep Ethernet
<hdon> Anonymous, then you will only see lines from the lspci command which contain the string "Ethernet"
<Anonymous> hdon: OHHH!! ok!
<Anonymous> hdon: ok, one second, I'll post a pic.
<hdon> Anonymous, cool :)
<SetiAmon> so is there a way to imrpve wifi I find the linkspeed sucks for some reason
<Beldar> SetiAmon, improve; meaning?
<Beldar> speed, signal..etc
<SetiAmon> well everything frankly
<Beldar> SetiAmon, ah excellent a totally vague answer.
<SetiAmon> my linkspeed in windows was 600 its about 100 here and only good connection instead of excellent
<Anonymous> hdon: http://imgur.com/dZBfUTr
<SetiAmon> its a broadcom 4360 based adapter btw
<hdon> hmm
<jakeharrisjr> Hi does anybody know how to solve blank screen after I choose "Try Ubuntu without Installing" in the GRUB menu
<jakeharrisjr> BTW I'm booting from a Live CD
<hdon> Anonymous, http://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/
<Beldar> !nomodeset | jakeharrisjr
<ubottu> jakeharrisjr: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jakeharrisjr> OK thx
<hdon> Anonymous, can you do lspci | grep r816 ?
<Anonymous> hdon: ok, this looks fun. :)
<Anonymous> hdon: yes, one second
<Anonymous> hdon: that returned nothing.
<hdon> Anonymous, ok, unless i'm mistaken, i believe that implies that you don't have an appropriate driver installed.
<hdon> Anonymous, do you have the Ubuntu disk you installed from?
<Anonymous> hdon: so I should follow the other instructions to install it, correct?
<loganlee> hello
<Anonymous> hdon: yes.. I'm not sure if I have a cd drive that will work with the ubuntu machine, but I can copy it over.
<Anonymous> hdon: wait.. I installed it from a usb drive.
<hdon> Anonymous, usb should work
<hdon> Anonymous, try putting in your USB stick, and then
<loganlee> what is knoppix based on?
<Anonymous> hdon: yes, I have the usb.
<hdon> Anonymous, that might help you when you use "apt-get install" without Internet
<hdon> Anonymous, try to follow the directions in the link i gave you
<hdon> Anonymous, if you have any problems or questions feel free to ask :)
<shaft0> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 on an Intel NUC DC32171YE, and I can boot to the live environment, but when I try to install, the installation type is blank, I can't select the drive to install to.  I can _see_ the volume, it shows on the desktop as a 32gb volume, but it won't let me install to it.
<shaft0> Any ideas?
<Anonymous> hdon: ok.
<hdon> Anonymous, good luck! i hope is a good learning experience and gets you online!
<loganlee> shaft0: try instaling from boot
<Beldar> shaft0, Have you checked that ubuntu is even installable on this?
<shaft0> Why wouldn't it be?
<cfhowlett> shaft0, so that would be a "no"?
<stevecam> has anyone had any success install ATI drivers on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !hardware|shaft0,
<ubottu> shaft0,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Beldar> Beldar, I see a claim of install on it open gparted and see whats there.
<pfifo> highlighting yourself?
<shaft0> I see it probably has something to do with secure boot
<pfifo> loganlee: knoppix is based on debian
<Beldar> shaft0, I see a claim of install on it open gparted and see whats there.
<loganlee> pfifo: ic
<Beldar> pfifo, especially for you, and by the way I asked that user earlier with the broken update to run dist-upgrade and all the commands you asked for.
<shaft0> What do you mean Beldar?  Do you have a link to what you're seeing?
<stevecam> whenever I install fglrx for my ATI drivers unity just hangs and X tells me its running in low resolution, if i try to build modules from the ati website it just tells me its missing kernel headers
<stevecam> which im not
<Beldar> shaft0, https://communities.intel.com/thread/40416
<pfifo> Beldar: I think you missed the apt-get update, thats the only problem, too bad I didnt have him apt-cache policy linux-image-generic first, we could have actually seen the discrepencay
<Beldar> pfifo, I had them tun apt-get update and upgeade and dist-upgrade and show the sources.list and sources.listd
<Beldar> run*
<loganlee> so...
<Beldar> pfifo, They were not really following any help very well and were missing the standard restricted repo is all.
<Beldar> as far as I could see, and had several 3rd party repos one ones a game one
<Beldar> was*
<pfifo> Beldar: no, their line said 'main universe multiverse' for base repo, security, updates and backport, then the 3rd party repos were steam and chrome, neither of wich provide kernels. I think the sources.list was fine
<Beldar> pfifo, I think your right looked like it had been messed with is all.
<pfifo> Im going to buy a nvidia and a radeon and start specializing in video driver problems
<pvl1> anyone know how to make a script run at startup
<Sebastien> cron jobs
<pvl1> Sebastien: i read that reboot starts it at boot as well... but it doesnt seem to work
<hdon> Anonymous, how's it going?
<tiox> There's an interesting issue with Avant Window Navigator from awn-testing PPA; Creation of a new dock through AWN settings produces a duplicate dock with the same settings, that cannot be positioned separate from the origin dock.
<fixmypc956> ho do I install mediatomb thru command line
<cfhowlett> fixmypc956, sudo apt-get install foo.deb is the traditional method
<tiox> Since AWN is pretty dormant still (as in, no new release under the 0.4 branch since the new maintainer took over), figured it would be more worthwhile mentioning the issue here.
<tiox> Whatever mediatomb is installable as, i.e. sudo apt-get install mediatomb
<fixmypc956> foo.deb?
<cfhowlett> fixmypc956, "foo.deb" = linux speak for "filename here" + "debian package"
<tiox> If that does not work, then sudo apt-get install synaptic, then sudo synaptic to open with root privileges, let the search index rebuld and search "mediatomb"
<fixmypc956> I tried sudo apt-get install mediatomb and it dosen work
<cfhowlett> fixmypc956, and the error message was ... ?
<Anonymous> hdon: ok.. sorry for the delay. it says build-essential has no installation candidate. Is that because it's not connected to the internet?
<tiox> If not that, must be available as a personal package archive --  Tye a Google search "mediatomb ppa"
<tiox> try*
<cfhowlett> tiox, its in the universe repo ...\
<hdon> Anonymous, hmm, i would have hoped that was found on the usb stick
<tiox> Ah.
<tiox> Are you running as a live session, fixmypc956?
<hdon> Anonymous, you could download the packages you need manually onto usb and install them from there
<hdon> Anonymous, perhaps someone else can tell you how to query apt to find all dependencies of the packages you need, and how to download them manually
<hdon> i don't know how exactly to do those
<hdon> but it shouldn't be too hard
<Anonymous> hdon: ok, i'll give it a shot!
<hdon> Anonymous, good luck!
<tiox> Also, fixmypc956 terminal commands need to be opened in the terminal -- Package does exist, should work if you either install the system or muck about in software-properties-gtk to enable Universe and Multiverse repositories.
<tiox> Need to be executed in the terminal rather.
<CarlFK> Anonymous: there is a tool/app to do that.. let me see if I cna find it
<Anonymous> CarlFK: thank you sir!
<tiox> Also, foo.deb is a bad example for apt, more suited for dpkg.
<tiox> Does anyone know how to ger the bluetooth, volume and battery indicators working outside of a GNOME session?
<SetiAmon> amazing
<SetiAmon> my wifi connection is 1000x better after ditching network manager and installing wicd.
<SetiAmon> i don't know why though arn't they just both overlays for wpa supplicant
<tiox> nm-applet and related must do other stuff in the background that's suppose to keep a connection up, but is cointer-intuitive on your particular hardware setup.
<tiox> counter-intuitive*\
<tiox> That's the only explanation I can conjure.
<SetiAmon> I remember i had issues with wifi years ago on jaunty and resolved it with wicd also.wicd doesn't look as nice but it is better it seems.
<SetiAmon> i got 72 signle strength and much snappier speeds
<fixmypc956> im trying to install it on ubuntu server
<fixmypc956> I get a bunch of temporary failure
<c8> ?
<Payton> Beldar: What partitions should I create for the best ubuntu experience?
<Payton> And what sizes?
<fixmypc956> like its trying to connect to certain urls and it doesnt connect
<Junior> yello ;)
<c8> can i change the loading screen after booting for pinguy os 12.04?
<cfhowlett> !derivative|c8 best to ask in pinguy OS
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<c8> okay i am not sure how to get there haha thanks
<DeepBlue> hi, i have 2 reinstall and i have got the home folder in a separate partition ,how 2 guarantee it will not b overwritten?
<cfhowlett> DeepBlue, move it to a /home
<CarlFK> Anonymous: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript (i think.. not sure how current this is)
<cfhowlett> !home|DeepBlue,
<ubottu> DeepBlue,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<cfhowlett> DeepBlue, and make sure you do NOT format that partition during install
<Payton> What partitions should I create for the best ubuntu experience?
<Payton> And what sizes?
<pfifo> Payton: 8GB / and the rest in a seperate partition for /home
<DeepBlue> cfhowlett: it's already there
<Payton> Ok thanks
<cfhowlett> Payton, best?  too many variables to guess at YOUR optimal solutions.  Personally: 12 gigs for /  (root filesystem)   2 X 4 gigs = 8 gigs /swap   and the rest is in /home
<cfhowlett> Payton, but YMMV.
<c8> is there a benefit to partitions?
<c8> why not just one
<pfifo> c8: you can format and reinstall, but save your personal files in a second partition
<DeepBlue> cfhowlett: if i didn't format this partition,do u think it won't b overwritten?bu i have 2 use the same username
<Anonymous> CarlFK: thanks! I'll take a look at it.
<CarlFK> Anonymous: good luck - if that doesn't seem right, you know what sorts of things to look for
<Guest61244> why such a large Swap location?  isnt 8 gigs alot?
<c8> depends on your wallet..
<SetiAmon> you think setting up a static ip on my router/wifi adapter is of any benefit
<Guest61244> Are all packages from repos installed into your /home directory?
<fixmypc956> I get this error, Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' and I have no idea why
<pfifo> Guest61244: you need alot of swap to hibernate your system, other than that, most modern computers wont ever use it
<fixmypc956> can anyone help with that issue...I even tried sudo apt-get update
<fixmypc956> and still the same issue
<Payton> cfhowlett: Wait, are you sure, I'm using VBox :P
<cfhowlett> DeepBlue, during install you can assign /home to the specified partition.  you need to manually do the partitioning, not the automatic option?
<pfifo> fixmypc956: are you connected to the internet?
<hje841> How do I get sound through my hdmi cable in Ubuntu 13.10?
<fixmypc956> yes
<pfifo> fixmypc956: try a different mirror
<cfhowlett> Payton, sure of ?  completely forgot what we were doing/  sorry.
<fixmypc956> I am connected to it remotely
<Payton> cfhowlett: Partitioning
<Guest61244> Hibernate system?  As in when closing your laptop while the power is still on?
<fixmypc956> I would guess it is connected to the internet
<pfifo> Guest61244: its a power saving mode
<Payton> cfhowlett: cfhowlett - Payton, best?  too many variables to guess at YOUR optimal solutions.  Personally: 12 gigs for /  (root filesystem)   2 X 4 gigs = 8 gigs /swap   and the rest is in /home
<Payton> there
<Guest61244> right yesthanks
<ChronicLlama> HAI
<cfhowlett> Payton, ah yes.  right.  I use similar set up on virtualbox.  I' use more space in /filesystem as I run ubuntustudio + sputnik packages
<fixmypc956> how can I verify that it is connected to the internet
<ChronicLlama> question....would using a usb stick for swap be better than the HDD reading simultaneously ?
<Payton> cfhowlett: Alright :) thanks
<cfhowlett> Payton, but I use less ram and for vbox, i install 32 bit ubuntu
<pfifo> ChronicLlama: no, usb is slow
<ChronicLlama> slower...than a HDD....?
<ChronicLlama> @7200rpm
<Guest61244> Pfifo perhaps you can help me here.  Are all packages and applications installed on Ubuntu through repos or downloaded manually, installed into the /home directory?
<pfifo> ChronicLlama: yes, many times slower
<cfhowlett> Guest61244, /home is for your program configurations and settings.  apps should NOT be installing in /home
<Guest61244> ahh ok I thought so thanks
<pfifo> Guest61244: no, they are downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives and the unpacked into / your /home directory should never be modified by installing a package (or removing one)
<ChronicLlama> ok thank you pfifo
<fixmypc956> how can I verify that my server has a connection to the internet
<cfhowlett> fixmypc956, ping www.google.com
<CarlFK> cfhowlett: goo.gl is less typing :)
<cfhowlett> CarlFK, noted
<Payton> cfhowlett: How do I get a full display on VBox?
<fixmypc956> I get ping: unknown host www.google.com
<Payton> Just do google.com
<pfifo> fixmypc956: sounds like your DNS isnt working properly
<bhavesh> How do I transfer a 4.6GB file from my desktop running Ubuntu 13.10 connected with ethernet to a wifi router to my laptop running Ubuntu 13.10 GNOME connected to the same network using the same routers wifi?
<cfhowlett> Payton, get the vbox version from oracle, not the software center.  install.  then see "help" guest additions and follow the instructions.
<bhavesh> I don't have a flash drive right now.
<fixmypc956> pfifo: How do I fix that issue
<Payton> cfhowlett: I mean on windows :P
<cfhowlett> bhavesh, vinagre will allow you to remotedesktop.   drag and drop between machines
<Payton> and I do have the oracle virsion :P
<pfifo> bhavesh: i have a httpd installed, i use that for file transfers
<pfifo> fixmypc956: pastebin the output of 'dig ubuntu.com'
<cfhowlett> Payton, right. not 100% sure windows host will allow guest additions but it's the same process.
<kevin__> Just had a Kernel Panic
<bhavesh> okay.
<shaft0> Beldar:  I figured it out!!!
<pfifo> Payton: if your installing to a vbox, you really only need one partition, you likely wont save all your important docs in /home
<Beldar> shaft0, Cool what was the issue?
<shaft0> Beldar: dmraid -E -r /dev/sda and THEN it showed up
<Payton> cfhowlett: Where would i find how to do it?
<shaft0> Presumably something to do with ISRT
<Beldar> shaft0, I figured it was something.
<shaft0> Me too, but what a nightmare
<shaft0> I bought the thing used and the guy had windows on it
<shaft0> I *almost* used it with Windows...
<shaft0> Yikes.
<Beldar> shaft0, That intel link was the only one I could find.
<shaft0> Close one!
<fixmypc956> pfifo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6533452/
<azio_m> do you guys recommend LVM with a new ubuntu installation?
<pfifo> fixmypc956: pastebin the output of 'ls -la /etc/resolv.conf && cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<pfifo> azio_m: if your single booting ubuntu with no intention of installing another OS and have a valid reason to use LVM then yes, otherwise no
<azio_m> pfifo: does it affect speed in any way?
<azio_m> i don't have another os on the pc
<pfifo> azio_m: it dose, it can go either way depending on your setup
<fixmypc956> pfifo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6533460/
<tavistock> can someone help me figure out how to get an xbox controller to work in crouton(saucy xfce)
<bazhang> tavistock, crouton? is that MINT?
<tavistock> chroot chrome os ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Payton, look in the help menu of virtualbox
<Payton> cfhowlett: Yes, I did, nothing there
<cfhowlett> Payton, virtualbox > Help > "guest additions"
<Payton> cfhowlett: There are no guest additions
<shaft0> Beldar:  This was the link that helped me fix it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050413&highlight=installation+type
<tavistock> but really is just ubuntu sans vm kernels
<pfifo> fixmypc956: try 'sudo restart networking' it might boot you out of ssh when it goes down.
<fixmypc956> ok let me try
<cfhowlett> Payton, as I said, I'm not sure windows virtualbox supports guess additions.
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fixmypc956> I get restart: unknowk instance
<pfifo> fixmypc956: maybe its 'sudo restart network-manager'
<cfhowlett> Payton, download the Extension Pack from oracle and install.  then try again.
<Payton> link please
<cfhowlett> Payton, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Payton> Thanks
<fixmypc956> pfifo: got the same error
<cfhowlett> Payton, no worries
<pfifo> fixmypc956: have you tried rebooting to fix this?
<fixmypc956> pfifo: should I just restart the server
<fixmypc956> no that was the next option
<pfifo> fixmypc956: since i dont know the exact option to restart networking, reboot is sufficient. I know how I do it, but its not the "ubuntu way" so I dont recommend it to others
<Payton> cfhowlett: What do I do now?
<cfhowlett> Payton, installed extensions?  restart vbox and see the help menu for guest additions help
<Payton> cfhowlett: uh, still no guest additions
<Payton> :(
<cfhowlett> Payton, may not be possible on windows.  sorry.  but since xp is officially and finally dead in 4 months, perhaps dual booting is in order;.
<Payton> cfhowlett: :(
<Payton> cfhowlett: Would SD work? I don't have a USB
<yogeshsarwate> Hi
<oakridge> hello
<yogeshsarwate> Hi all
<Payton> wait found display
<Payton> What should I use what width and height
<cfhowlett> Payton, haven't yet done SD so I don't know.  but you should be able to scale display to full width.  whatever they are.
 * yogeshsarwate slapped [1]JPeterson with a wet kipper!
<yogeshsarwate> Soort mr. Peterson i am new to irc
<Payton> cfhowlett: Whats the best width and height?
<yogeshsarwate> Extremly sorry about it
<cfhowlett> Payton, I don't know your display specs?
<Payton> 1366 x 768
<cfhowlett> Payton, there it is, then!
<Payton> Will I still be able to minimize it? xD
<cfhowlett> Payton, sure. bring up the display menu and do that
<cfhowlett> Payton, via keypress or hotzone for the mouse
<Payton> yaaaay done
<cfhowlett> Payton, see how easy that was?
<articsun> yogeshsarwate,  got the message?
<cfhowlett> :)
<Alex36_> Hi all :)
<articsun> I'll help ya
<cfhowlett> Alex36_, greetings
<Payton> Wait, it still looks like a bordered small box
<Payton> :(
<cfhowlett> Payton, of course.  it's not a guest addition display so won't be as pretty
<v0latil3_> stevildead are you here?
<SetiAmon> so is there any plans for wireless ac to be implemented in linux
<v0latil3_> are there*
<v0latil3_> loololol grammer popo
<Alex36> maybe it's a stupid question but i need to clarify me this concept :P I have read about "teaming" of two or more network cards, if I understood correctly this is used for redudancy and high availability of network (if the machine works as server). My question now is, can I use two network cards together and get better speed (so it means that there is the
<Alex36> possibility to transfer data/files together and at the same time?)
<cfhowlett> Alex36, ascynchronous transmission?  sure.
<Alex36> :D sounds good
<fixmypc956> pfifo: still the same issue
<SetiAmon> I took out my inferior wifi carb because i found running two wifi cards broke network manager.it couldn't handle it
<SetiAmon> although worked fine in windows.
<ChronicLlama> whats the easiest way to play windows games on linux?
<ChronicLlama> i know of wine
<ChronicLlama> but i herd something about other programs
<cfhowlett> ChronicLlama, playonlinux
<ttyX> steam for linux
<Alex36> Thanks for the replies, so now I will think about it :D
<kevin__> Got a DirectX error when attempting to Play Path of Exile using PlayOnLinux
<ChronicLlama> ok thanks cfhowlett
<joobz> Guys, is my RAID degraded - http://pastebin.com/hPnVSEWq ?
<diverdude> Hi, is LTO-6 the most recent tape format for backup?
<tsnyph> just a quick question. Why is it when i purge a program, it still has it in the synaptic package manager?
<myhappy> hello
<cfhowlett> tsnyph, properly purged, no.
<tsnyph> how do i purge properly?
<cfhowlett> tsnyph, sudo apt-get purge packagename
<tsnyph> thats what i used
<cfhowlett> diverdude, perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server?
<cfhowlett> tsnyph, apt-cache policy packagename should show not installed
<Alex36> Do I need special hardware switch for ascynchronous transmission? Or a normal gbit switch it's enough?
<tsnyph> clamtk:
<tsnyph>   Installed: (none)
<cfhowlett> tsnyph, yep.
<tsnyph> but why is it still showing in the synaptic?
<cfhowlett> tsnyph, you want to purge it from the universal package manager so NO ONE can get it?
<tsnyph> yes
<tsnyph> lol
<TurnAirPhoto> hello, this is my first time here, a little help would be appreicated
<cfhowlett> TurnAirPhoto, provide details and ask your question.    and welcome!
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lhost4> http://www.powerstresser.com 60Gbps TN|| DDoS Servers, Home Connectons, Game-Servers || Layer 4 and Layer 7 Available || Live-Support + 24 hour Ticket system || PayPal-CC-BTC || Starting at $10/mo
<cfhowlett> ^^^spam^^^\
<tsnyph> is this error anything to worry about?
<tsnyph> could not grab your mouse. a malicious program my be evesdropping on your session
<cfhowlett> tsnyph, it's not an error!
<cfhowlett> tsnyph, ooops.  nevermind
<TurnAirPhoto> I am trying to properly install Paparazzi UAV software, as a first-time Ubuntu user I have a feeling I have not gotten all the parts that I  need properly downloaded and installed
<cfhowlett> tsnyph, what program is giving you that?
<tsnyph> i was just trying to run synaptic as administrator and i got that error
<cfhowlett> tsnyph, logout/login and try again
<tsnyph> ok
<cfhowlett> TurnAirPhoto, I can't see the details, but I'd guess you installed via PPA or what?
<TurnAirPhoto> ahhh, now we are getting to something I have heard before, I was just researcfhing PPA
<cfhowlett> !ppa|TurnAirPhoto, PPA install then?
<ubottu> TurnAirPhoto, PPA install then?: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TurnAirPhoto> Ok I already got deep enough to read that warning Ubottu
<cfhowlett> TurnAirPhoto, unsuppported and run at your own risk.  might be best to ask paparazzi for install support and instructions
<TurnAirPhoto> I did something in System Software Sources, but now have closed too many windows to accurately report what exactly they are
<TurnAirPhoto> and cant find my way back there
<Guardian1> im having trouble getting VSFTPD to work via these instructions
<Guardian1> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Guardian1> it fails when trying to connect to the server using filezilla
<Guardian1> Response:	500 OOPS: priv_sock_get_cmd
<fixmypc956> issue fixed....no nameserver on /etc/resolv.conf
<TurnAirPhoto> is there a PAPARAZZI channel somewhere
<linu1> hi all i have been trying to work on rtl8723as wifi module,i have successfully installed driver,but when i try to up module and configure wifi it throws me the errors repeatedly, please see http://pastebin.com/7mTeb7gf can you help me to solve this issues
<user> i want to make the ubuntu iso smaller, get it down to about 400MB, so i can toram boot it on my netbook can anyone help or point me in the right direction
<cfhowlett> !mini|user,
<ubottu> user,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lolcat> Is Ubuntu 13.04 good with drivers+
<lolcat> ?
<lolcat> 13.10 maybe?
<lolcat> I need ATI 7770M drivers
<user> cfhowlett: i am looking to use this as a live dvd, and the harddrive (ssd) in there is broken
<cfhowlett> user, try lubuntu: smaller, lighter, optimized for low spec machines
<user> cfhowlett: i was thinking of removing some of the unneed stuff, like openoffice and java, as i only use the netbook for checking my email and watching youtube in the kitchen
<cju-pp> I am using EC2 to host an Ubuntu server. After a few hours of running, the SSH crashes. If I stop and start the server it works again, I can't figure out why this is happening, anyone have any ideas what logs I should look through to start figuring it out? I have googled online for the past few hours already.
<user> cfhowlett: its still to big, its like 700MB, i need the iso file small, so i can use the toram kernal boot param
<cfhowlett> !server|cju-pp,
<ubottu> cju-pp,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> user, you might want to try something like puppy or damnsmalllinux
<user> cfhowlett: cant i just boot from the live cd, uninstall and bunch of stuff and then just create my own linux light version from there?
<cfhowlett> user, making a custom cd while booted in live?  I'd be surprised.  ask in the channel again, I've never done one
<user> cfhowlett: thanks for the help anyway
<user> I am looking to create my own customer version of the ubuntu 13.10 dvd, i want to make it much smaller can someone please point me in the right direction
<user> cfhowlett: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<user> cfhowlett: i think i might be able to get somewhere with this.
<cfhowlett> user, right, that should get you going.
<user> cfhowlett: thanks for the time, c ya
<linu1> hi all can you tell me, how can i throw (or) redirect logs  which i get while configuring wifi,
<leftist> !seen seveas
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<leftist> is there an edition i can try out with a lenovo yoga?
<TurnAirPhoto> what does the following mean:
<TurnAirPhoto> administrator@turnairphoto:~$ apt-get install git
<TurnAirPhoto> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<TurnAirPhoto> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<TurnAirPhoto> administrator@turnairphoto:~$
<Aumpa> Hello! I'm a new ubuntu user! I just installed it on my Chromebook 14 with Crouton. But I'm having issues. :/
<Aumpa> I've been trying to following the advice on http://www.unixmen.com/top-things-installing-ubuntu-13-10/
<Aumpa> How do I install the ubuntu software centre?
<samuraibsd> Hi, I'm on 13.10 and whenever I open Kate now, the window spawns to the top left of the desktop, so far that the window controls are underneat the top Unity panel. Is there some way to fix this?
<vaio> hey, deja-dup fails on restore, it says directory doesn't exist, tried restoring to a different folder, any idea how to circument that error?
<vaio> someone familiar with deja-dup?
<vaio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/387363/deja-dup-failes-to-restore-folder-doesnt-exist
<theadmin> vaio: You need to point dèjá dup to a folder with the archive, not the archive itself.
<vaio> theadmin: the restore works, it just stops during the restore
<theadmin> vaio: Ah. Now that's odd.
<theadmin> vaio: Either way, you should be able to just unpack the archive like an ordinary one
<theadmin> vaio: So if all else fails...
<theadmin> vaio: (but, make sure to unpack to a Linux-ish filesystem, or else your permissions will go crazy)
<vaio> trying the folder restore from within nautilus now
<vaio> yeah, i'm and was under 13/10
<vaio> 13.10
<theadmin> vaio: I mean, don't unpack to your external hard drive, unless it's also ext4 or whatever FS you had when creating the backup.
<vaio> ah yeah, it's ext4 for sure
<Aumpa> I've been getting error messages like the one in this pic: http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12072013-120800am.php What's going on? I'm a new user and know very little. I just installed ubuntu tonight.
<bazhang> Aumpa, only one instance of apt can run at a time
<theadmin> Aumpa: Do you have any other programs open that are using APT? Software Centre, Update Manager, other apt-gets?
<Aumpa> Hmm...
<Beldar> Aumpa, The software center is already installed
<theadmin> Beldar: Not necessarily. Some editions of Ubuntu come without it (Lubuntu and Kubuntu, for example)
<Aumpa> I used Crouton to install ubuntu on a Chromebook.
<theadmin> Oh dear...
<theadmin> Aumpa: That's... not really supported. May be some Chromebook-specific problem, too
<Aumpa> hmm.
<Beldar> theadmin, sure, however they said ubuntu is all.
<Aumpa> I don't see the software center or update manager anywhere.
<Aumpa> I've been trying to follow the directions here: http://www.unixmen.com/top-things-installing-ubuntu-13-10/
<Beldar> Aumpa, ubuntu software center, you have a panel on the left of the screen?
<Aumpa> No, no panel on the left.
<Beldar> Aumpa, So, what is the actual install desktop wise?
<theadmin> Beldar: Crouton installs Xfce by default.
<theadmin> Beldar: I'm not even sure it's the proper Xubuntu desktop, though.
<theadmin> (I don't have a Chromebook to test this on)
<brainrum> is LVm encryption usefull and secure when installing ubuntu?
<Aumpa> looks like this: http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12072013-122125am.php
<Aumpa> Is that basic Xfce?
<theadmin> It is Xfce, yes.
<theadmin> Aumpa: Well, if you are *sure* that no other apps are using apt, you can release this lockfile by rebooting or by "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<BlackBeaver> Hello?
<theadmin> BlackBeaver: Greetings.
<Aumpa> I'll try rebooting.
<aisyah> hello
<BlackBeaver> Hi!
<aisyah> i need help here
<BlackBeaver> Need some help?
<aeon-ltd> ask
<aisyah> i cannot logon to gui screen
<aisyah> now i am stuck in terminal
<BlackBeaver> You use Linux?
<aeon-ltd> type startx
<aisyah> yes
<BlackBeaver> Ubuntu?
<aisyah> ubuntu 12.04
<k1l> aeon-ltd: no
<BlackBeaver> AHh
<aisyah> this was happend after i updated the propretiary nvidia driver from 304 to 319. please help. i don't want to       │ epritchett
<aisyah>                   │                | reformat it as i already did so much setting. :(
<theadmin> aisyah: Remove proprietary from premises. Should help.
<aisyah> theadmin: how to do it?
<theadmin> aisyah: (as in, remove the nvidia driver, reboot and see if it works)
<theadmin> aisyah: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<aisyah> theadmin: okay...let me try
<BlackBeaver> Hello?
<BlackBeaver> Hello
<theadmin> aisyah: Actually, first you could try running nvidia-xconfig to create a new proprietary driver configuration
<k1l> !ask | BlackBeaver
<ubottu> BlackBeaver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theadmin> aisyah: ...although it probably does that automatically nowadays. Not sure.
<aisyah> is this caused i didn't deactivate the 304 driver before update to 319 driver?
<theadmin> aisyah: Nah, shouldn't cause issues
<testpil0t> aisyah, maybe also try to rerun dkms
<Aumpa> Now I'm in a fix. I can't switch back to ubuntu using ctrl-alt-shift-forward on my Chromebook. :/
<aisyah> theadmin: should i reboot?
<k1l> installing a sideload video driver over a running nvidia driver can cause this.
<aisyah> testpil0t: what is dkms?
<testpil0t> Dynamic Kernel Module Support
<theadmin> aisyah: Yeah, you shoudl
<theadmin> aisyah: sudo reboot
<aisyah> k1l: do you mean, we should de-activate current driver before update?
<aisyah> reboot done... now new problem
<aisyah> i stuck at login screen eventhough i entered the correct password
<Aumpa> How can I switch back to ubuntu if the usual command of ctrl-alt-shift-forward commands doesn't work to switch between OSes?
<aisyah> my mouse cursor does not move at all. :(
<theadmin> Aumpa: Chromebooks aren't a supported installation. Sorry, you're on your own with that.
<Aumpa> Okay, thanks for trying.
<prashant_123456> i want to burn a multisession data dvd with the help of terminal can anyone suggest a proper command for it, but the requirement is that the dvd shoud be able to read under windows os and must be in udf format
<theadmin> prashant_123456: "wodim" is typically used to write data to CD/DVD drives. However, I'm not sure about multisession.
<prashant_123456> growisofs theadmin
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Oh, that looks interesting.
<theadmin> ...I haven't used optical media in ages
<theadmin> So not much aware of things on that front
<JesseH> Is it possible to change to a 64 bit architecture while on 32 bit? ^^
<ariscop> JesseH, it's possible, but it's a fair amount of work
<JesseH> Well I need to do it...I don't have any other media to use.
<benishor> Hi there. Say I write a c++ app and I want to package and distribute it in the form of a .deb file. Can anybody point me to a proper resource of learning about how to create a package for dummies?
<JesseH> ariscop, How do I learn to do such a thing?
<theadmin> benishor: Easiest way: make a Makefile or a script that installs all files to their respective locations, run that script under "checkinstall".
<ariscop> JesseH, with a fair amount of experience, i've done it on arch but don't know enough about ubuntu to actually do it
<benishor> theadmin: sounds too easy :) do you happen to have a link/reference for this?
<Guest71341> i have voice and mic problem with skype an the new ubuntu version
<theadmin> JesseH: It's not supported. A reinstall is probably the only reasonable option. Do you have a USB?
<Guest71341> i have thinkpad t60
<JesseH> theadmin, Ill have to order one now.
<JesseH> Or is it possible to run a 64 bit application on 32 bit? :P
<JesseH> Any possible way at all?
<theadmin> benishor: No need, just "sudo checkinstall COMMAND". COMMAND is your install script. The tool is fully interactive, it will ask you for the package name, version, dependencies and other stuff.
 * JesseH is cheap
<theadmin> JesseH: No... What app do you want to run that does *not* have a 32-bit version?
<benishor> theadmin: thank you very much!
<JesseH> theadmin, If I can't, then explaining it isn't much use. Thanks anyway!
<theadmin> JesseH: Here's a trick you might make use of. Install "grml-rescueboot". Place an Ubuntu ISO in /boot/grml and run sudo update-grub. Find the ISO entry in the GRUB menu, append "toram" to the line and boot it.
<theadmin> JesseH: Then you can reinstall by magic. But you need plenty of RAM to do this.
<JesseH> I have, 1.5 gb of ram
<Guest71341> i have skype problems
<theadmin> JesseH: Hm, will probably be enough. I hope...
<theadmin> JesseH: Just a suggestion, though
<Guest71341> dont work good
<theadmin> Guest71341: Details, please?
<JesseH> theadmin, gonna try it.. lol
<Guest71341> its a very loud noise
<Guest71341> i dont know whats wrong
<Guest71341> i  have ibm thinkpad t60
<Guest71341> ubunt new version
<Guest71341> and skype microphone and sound is  shit and not working
<bazhang> Guest71341, no cursing here please
<Guest71341> is my laptop broken or what?
<Guest71341> i dont know if its hardware or software problem
<theadmin> Guest71341: Have you installed Skype from the Software Center, or from skype.com?
<Guest71341> skype com deb package
<bazhang> !enter | Guest71341
<ubottu> Guest71341: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<theadmin> Guest71341: Remove that kebab and install Skype from the Software Centre, it has some fixes there.
<Guest71341> how remove i my old skype
<theadmin> Guest71341: sudo apt-get purge skype:i386 I beleive.
<Guest71341> and istalling from software center will help you think
<theadmin> Guest71341: Normally does, yes, there are known problems with skype from the website. I'm not sure how or why, but the SC version fixes most of those.
<bazhang> !info skype partner | Guest71341
<ubottu> Guest71341: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> Guest71341, be sure the partner software repository is enabled
<Guest71341> how do i refresh the software center
<Guest71341> i deleted skype with software center
<Guest71341> and the install button is not there
<bazhang> Guest71341, you need to enable the partner repository, then refresh the packages available
<motaka2> does anyone knows a good book a bout networking using linux or ubuntu ?
<prashant_123456> theadmin, sorry i got disconnected
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Ah. Happens. Basically I said that I don't know much about optical media cause I haven't used it in age.
<theadmin> ages.*
<samuraibsd> Anyone have recommendations for a good syntax highlighting text editor that isn't Kate?
<prashant_123456> theadmin, ok thanks for the support and can u tell me where can i find my burner cause i need to use a burner i think /dev/sr0 ?
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Typically yes, /dev/sr0 would be your first CD/DVD drive
<theadmin> prashant_123456: If you have only one, this is it
<prashant_123456> theadmin, yes i have only one
<prashant_123456> theadmin, thanks
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man1/mkudffs.1.html  prashant_123456 you might consider this
<bazhang> found in udftools
<bazhang> !info udftools | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: udftools (source: udftools): tools for UDF filesystems and DVD/CD-R(W) drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0b3-14.2 (saucy), package size 83 kB, installed size 220 kB
<chare> what is planned for the next release of ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<bazhang> chare, #ubuntu+1 for discussion of 14.04
<prashant_123456> bazhang, cant get you point
<Wiz_KeeD> a simple noob question...i just installed windows and left 160 gb of unpartitioned space...I made a usb stick with ubuntu and chose install ubuntu next to windows...on boot it entered windows automatically, no grub...
<Wiz_KeeD> why would that happen?
<bazhang> prashant_123456, you said you want to write multisession/udf
<prashant_123456> bazhang, yes and how to do it ?
<bazhang> prashant_123456, did you not read the man pages I linked to you for udftools?
<MarGul> is there any application I can run to test my graphic card prestanda? Every time I use flashplayer my computer starts to sound like crazy and its not the CPU. Its at like 10-20%. Soon as I shutdown flash player my computer stop making sounds
<prashant_123456> !info udftools / bazhang
<ubottu> '/' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<prashant_123456> bazhang,  ?
<benishor> theadmin: checkinstall will build a binary deb I hope?
<benishor> theadmin: as in deb containing binary distribution
<prashant_123456> bazhang, ok got it
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man1/mkudffs.1.html     <------ prashant_123456
<prashant_123456> bazhang, i forgot to put whitespace in between ! and info
<theadmin> benishor: Yeah, of course
<benishor> theadmin: thank you again!
<Wiz_KeeD> anyy1?
<prashant_123456> having bug in grwoisofs
<prashant_123456> bazhang,
<sabs> kdm or lightdm ?
<sabs> help pleas ?
<newb> #rubyonrails
<sabs> kdm or lightdm ?
<sabs> i need help ?
<[[thufir]]> I installed junior-games-card but can't seem to launch it...no man page..?
<bazhang> [[thufir]], using alt f2?
<[[thufir]]> not listed
<[[thufir]]> bazhang: "nothing that matches your search"
<[[thufir]]> ditto for junior-math
<bazhang> [[thufir]], alt f2 is the run dialog
<amireldor> After removing a PPA updated package, how do I revert to the default repositories version?
<bazhang> amireldor, with ppa-purge
<Wiz_KeeD> guys do you have any suggestions on what went wrong installing ubuntu? grub did not start
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | amireldor
<ubottu> amireldor: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, did you hold shift at boot?
<amireldor> bazhang, exactly what I needed. Thanks!
<Wiz_KeeD> hold shift? :O
<Wiz_KeeD> why should I do that?
<Wiz_KeeD> on my other laptop it work no problem
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, yes, thats how to get to grub
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, is this a wubi install? or an actual dual boot
<Wiz_KeeD> dual boot, wubi = eeek
<Wiz_KeeD> The other laptop grub just started automatically :(
<Wiz_KeeD> do I have to hold shift EVERY time?
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, and ubuntu was installed last?
<[[thufir]]> bazhang: yes, it's the run dialog.  however, it doesn't lauch junior-math
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, you can adjust the timeout to make it appear everytime if you wish
<ResQue> i am trying to make the ubuntu iso smaller, what package could i uninstall that are quite large?
<bazhang> [[thufir]], so try in the terminal, using tab complete   junior- <tab>
<bazhang> ResQue, try the other way, with the  m ini iso?
<bazhang> !mini | ResQue
<ubottu> ResQue: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aisyah> hello. my problem still not solve. please help
<bazhang> aisyah, what issue
<ResQue> bazhang: im looking to reduce the size of the live iso cd, and add a few custom packages
<Wiz_KeeD> bazhang, aahhh didn't know that
<aisyah> bazhang: i am stuck on login screen. i have 2 admin account. i can't enter both. but i managed to enter on guest account
<aisyah> bazhang: is this caused the xorg.conf?
<Wiz_KeeD> So i just leave the unpartitioned space left after windows install and install ubuntu with the firsst option next to windows yes?
<bazhang> ResQue, well thats certainly possible, doing a remaster of the live cd, but more work than building a custom iso starting with the mini
<aisyah> bazhang: i checked, i got 3 xorg.conf file.. 1)xorg.conf 2)xorg.conf.backup 3)xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original
<ResQue> bazhang: ok, i have a copy of the minicd already, do you have any links or documention on the next setp
<ResQue> bazhang: next stephan
<aisyah> bazhang: should i replace the xorg.conf with xorg.conf.backup?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD   ResQue this?
<ResQue> bazhang: i mean "the next step"
<bazhang> ResQue, or for remaster
<aisyah> bazhang: can you help me on this?
<Isualin> aisyah how do you get stuck on login screen? black screen?
<bazhang> aisyah, you seem to have several issues, why not try to solve them one at a time
<aisyah> not blackscren
<ResQue> bazhang: i like your idea about starting form scratch with the mini version, but i am unsure on how to create a custom live cd using this method
<bazhang> ResQue, something like mkisofs ? is that what you had in mind? add custome packages to mini, then create a bootable installer iso?
<aisyah> Isualin: i can't enter admin account (2 admin account) eventhough the password is correct but i manged to enter the guest account
<bazhang> -e
<aisyah> bazhang: how?
<ResQue> bazhang: i dont need the installer, just the live cd/dvd version.
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aisyah> Isualin: bazhang : any solution?
<pulsar78> how do i save my config in grub ? its not mentioned
<bazhang> pulsar78, update-grub
<oly_> hi
<bazhang> aisyah, please list your issue on a single line. it's very hard to know what it is spaced out like that
<pulsar78> bazhang: im booted into grub and editing
<OmnIcK> is there any doc how to get dhcp6 client working on ubuntu 10.04 server?
<Wiz_KeeD> bazhang, Unable to find mediumcontaining a live file system
<Wiz_KeeD> blah...
<Wiz_KeeD> what happened?
<oly_> blah..
<haha> how strange it is..i always feel audacious 's voice not clean
<aisyah> bazhang: i just updated nvidia driver from 304 to 319. now, the issue is i cannot enter to my admin account. fyi, i have 2 admin accounts. i cannot enter both but i managed enter to guest account.
<bazhang> aisyah, where did you get these driver updates from? why 2 admin accounts? what version of Ubuntu?
<aisyah> bazhang: thats proprietary driver. ubuntu 12.04
<aisyah> bazhang: *from proprietary driver
<bazhang> why 2 admin accounts?   aisyah
<aisyah> because this is shared computer
<ruxpin> I have some sort of conflicting package somewhere that prevents me to install libaprutil1-dev package. any ideas how to solve this? http://pastie.org/8535191
<aisyah> bazhang: because this is shared computer
<bazhang> ruxpin, you have some PPA installed there?
<ruxpin> bazhang: security updates, nothing more exotic than that
<ruxpin> ubuntu 12.04
<mac_12> has anyone installed puppetlabs on ubuntu 13.10?
<Styles> Hey everyone! I hooked up an HDMI cable, put my browser on the other monitor and put a flash video in full screen and it keeps putting it on my laptop monitor, not the TV.
<Styles> Any clue what causes this behavior?
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys do I need to format the stick as ntfs or something or does the linux pendrive thing do it all?
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, unetbootin or the like will do it for you
<Wiz_KeeD> bazhang, it is done but it's still fat32
<Wiz_KeeD> it reads it boots, but gives that stupid error :(
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, did you md5 the iso prior to "burning"
<Wiz_KeeD> no
<Wiz_KeeD> downloaded a new one though
<Wiz_KeeD> how do you do that?
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, ^
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks man!
<c_nick> \join #androidev
<Wiz_KeeD> same error, new download WTFF
<Wiz_KeeD> brb
<PatrickDickey> What error are you getting Wiz_KeeD?
<lotuspsychje> how can i see progress of cloning an usb device to another with dd?
<PatrickDickey> lotuspsychje: You can use a kill command. I'll find the exact syntax of it in a couple of seconds.
<lotuspsychje> PatrickDickey: kill command to see progress of dd?
<PatrickDickey> kill -s USR1 PID for the dd process.
<lotuspsychje> PatrickDickey: it will not actually kill it right?
<PatrickDickey> Yep. using that specific command just forces it to display where it's at.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> lemme try
<PatrickDickey> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<bekks> dd_resue/ddrescue provide a progress display, too.
<lotuspsychje> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> Package ddrescue does not exist in saucy
<ahmet_> Can you help me with VPN
<ahmet_> Can you help me with VPN
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | ahmet_
<ubottu> ahmet_: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ahmet_> in both vpn and both want to use my own internet
<Sven_vB> is there a way to get FTPS support in thunar in ubuntu precise? ftp://.../ as location (Ctrl+L) works well, but with ftps://, the open button fades grey.
<DarthEaron> hi so i im in 13.04 and i know that my touchpad is capable of 4 finger gestures and i cant get touchgegg to see more than two fingers. any help?
<DarthEaron> i have fallowed this guide to setup touchegg http://askubuntu.com/questions/252260/what-should-i-do-to-run-after-i-have-successfully-installed-touchegg-on-ubuntu-1
<ahmet_> Do not have anyone to help me with VPN
<cgt> !patience | ahmet_
<ubottu> ahmet_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<PatrickDickey> ahmet_: What exactly are you trying to do with VPN, which VPN are you using, and what errors or messages are you getting?
<jomoza> hey jdownloder give porblems in ubuntu 13.04
<Sven_vB> jomoza, which error?
<jayar> after install of 13.10, i chose secure on boot thing where i have to enter passphrase everytime i boot, how do i toggle that? cuz i dont need it all the time.
<trijntje> jayar: secure on boot? Did you choose enrypted home or full disk encryption
<trijntje> when do you need to put in your password, during boot, during login, in the bios?
<rhumbot> hi all, i was wondering if someone could help me setting up google tasks using thunderbird? events work fine, but i cant add tasks?
<jayar> during boot
<Kroach> what would happen if I shut down Ubuntu while apt-get is running? would it interrupt it gracefully, wait for it to finish, or just ignore it and break the installation?
<trijntje> jayar: in the bios or in ubuntu? Basically, how does the screen look when it asks the password?
<sifat> how to hack a fb account???
<Kroach> sifat: not the right channel
<jayar> ubuntu... i could just turn off the bios one
<trijntje> sifat: thats illegal, please go away
<jayar> its right when the gnome logo pops up
<jayar> after bios screen
<sifat> only for learning purpose man :P
<trijntje> jayar: that means you choose to encrypt your whole ubuntu during install, I'm not sure there's an easy way to disable that
<dv_> "for learning purpose"
<dv_> ha
<jayar> lol classic
<jayar> ah dang
<cgt> !offtopic | sifat
<ubottu> sifat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dv_> how do I hack bitcoin to get 6000 btc ? only for learning purpose :P
<sifat> does anyone know how to use dnsenum in backtrack??
<trijntje> jayar: maybe you could set the password to empty or something, but that way you loose all security you got with encryption in the first place
<jayar> well its a fresh install so maybe i'll just go through and re-do it
<MonkeyDust> sifat: the people in the backtrack channel, maybe
<sifat> how can i go to the backtrack channel? i am new here
<trijntje> jayar: if you dont want the added security of encryption, thats probably the easiest. Just dont forget that if you do that, anyone who can touch your pc can get all your personal files
<Stanley00> sifat: type /join #backtrack
<sifat> thnx u man...
<jayar> but i still have admin password
<jayar> and home dir encryption
<trijntje> jayar: home dir encryption will help, thats true. However, you can also encrypt the whole install, and set ubuntu to automatically log you in. Than you only have to type in you password once, but you get the increased security of full disk encryption
<jayar> oh yea how do i do that
<trijntje> jayar: during install, check the box 'don't as my password to login' or something similar
<jayar> kk thnx
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have some problem with my own kernel, the usb-mouse acts very laggy. which kernel-module could be missing?
<sudi> hey is there a way to intercept file reads and redirect the reading to a programm maybe?
<myhappy> hello vevryone
<myhappy> hello everybody
<irgendwer4711> hello
<tvillerealest> Im trying to install an AVD and i have the sdk file downloading i just dont know what to do next. can anyone help me out?
<Stanley00> tvillerealest: did you look at the document at homepage and README/INSTALL in downloaded files?
<tvillerealest> Stanley00: no i didnt, where is it again?
<Stanley00> tvillerealest: look first at *where you download the AVD*
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, here?
<jayar> can i install the ndiswan drivers or a compatible broadcom wireless card driver from the usblive stick or do i have to plug in and dl them? cuz this wireless card is recognized in lspci but not installed/working
<kansai> hi folks , where can i find crack file for Autodesk 3ds Max 2012 64-bit - English ?
<Ben64> not legal and not on topic
<OerHeks> !piracy | kansai
<ubottu> kansai: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<kansai> are u bot ?
<trijntje> jayar: you will need to plug in a cable to download the drivers
<jayar> k
<jayar> thnx again :)
<jayar> i'll be all set soon and my wife can leave my good laptop alone.
<cfhowlett> kansai, doesn't matter if he's a bot - but he's not.  and piracy/cracking/etc is not supported here.
<kansai> ok
<flaburgan> hi guys
<flaburgan> just installed the 13.10
<flaburgan> x64
<flaburgan> and i'm not able to boot
<flaburgan> purple screen without any message
<ActionParsnip> Flaburgan: what gpu do you use?
<flaburgan> I tried to install 3 times, same result
<flaburgan> ActionParsnip, I don't think I have a gpu, I'm on Asus UX31E
<flaburgan> it's an ultrabook
<MonkeyDust> is that arm?
<flaburgan> so an intel chipset or something like that
<flaburgan> no, i5
<ActionParsnip> Flaburgan: why would anything be different between the reinstalls? You are taking the databoff then putting exactly the same data in the same place. How is that a fix?
<ActionParsnip> Flaburgan: think about it.....
<flaburgan> ActionParsnip, because I tried with the update from internet the second time, and with another image the 3rd time
<flaburgan> I checked the checksum, the image is okay
<ActionParsnip> Flaburgan: same thing...same data same place
<Potas> What's a faster bit torrent client? I am using Transmission at the moment , but I think it should have downloaded far earlier than before.
<flaburgan> ActionParsnip, anyway, how can you have something displayed during the boot, to know where the problem come from
<MonkeyDust> flaburgan: try ctrl-alt F1
<flaburgan> how can I, sorry
<cfhowlett> Potas, client really doesn't matter so much as the health/seeding of the torrent
<flaburgan> MonkeyDust, tried, I got nothing
<ActionParsnip> Flburgan: did you try the boot option: nomodeset
<flaburgan> I think I'm going to boot on the livecd and check the log from that
<OerHeks> 100+ pages about zenbook http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1865577
<ActionParsnip> Potas: torrent speed is dictated by the uploaders, not the client
<flaburgan> ActionParsnip, you mean, in grub, edit with e and add nomodset?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | flaburgan
<ubottu> flaburgan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<flaburgan> ActionParsnip,
<flaburgan> thx
<ActionParsnip> Np :)
<flaburgan> OerHeks, 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04 run correctly...
<flaburgan> first time I get this problem
<flaburgan> but I'll have a look, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Flaburgan: 12.04 is supported long after 13.10 is EOL
<flaburgan> ActionParsnip, I know, but I'd like the last version :)
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, I sense he LIKES upgrading ...
<ActionParsnip> Flaburgan: why the latest? You can also upgrade direct to 14.04 in April next year as it is LTS to LTS upgrade
<flaburgan> I tried to choose the "safe mode" boot in grub (not sure it's called like that, I have it in french)
<MonkeyDust> I myswewwlf 'returned' to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> myself*
<flaburgan> and the boot is stuck on "Switching to clocksource tsc"
<ActionParsnip> Flaburgan: try nomodeset may help. Be sure you have the latest bios too if your system uses one
<matachi> how do I stop a daemon properly?
<ikonia> depends on the daemon
<cfhowlett> matachi, silver bullets or decapitation
<cfhowlett> ?
<ikonia> and how it was started
<matachi> ikonia: okey, I'm trying to figure out how to stop Docker. I'm starting it with `sudo docker -d &`
<ikonia> matachi: so is it forking or running in the foreground of where you started it
<ikonia> I'm assuming -d is to daemonise it
<matachi> ikonia: yeah, -d = "Enable daemon mode"
<ikonia> matachi: so you'll need to kill it with a kill signal
<ikonia> matachi: find the process ID and give it a "kill" signal
<ActionParsnip> Matachi: killall docker
<ikonia> if you're just playing with it, dont give it the -d option, then when you are done, just hit ctrl+c
<OerHeks> matachi, sudo docker kill <jb>  # http://docs.docker.io/en/latest/use/basics/
<ikonia> OerHeks: what's the jb input ?
<OerHeks> sorry, correction, <jb> = <job>
<ikonia> ah, so the pid
<ActionParsnip> Oerheks: oh yeah. Process will be root owned
<matachi> OerHeks: `docker kill` is for killing containers running in docker
<OerHeks> matachi, does the deamon still run when empty?
<matachi> ikonia: I'm finding docker's pid with `ps -A | grep docker` but when I do `sudo kill 3772` it spawns with a new pid, in this case 3949
<ddssc> it is said on the interwebs that Vodafone mobile connect exists for linux.  anyone knows which repo , version etc?
<ActionParsnip> Mataci: does it need to be daemonized with sudo? Can the user not run it?
<ActionParsnip> !find vodaphone
<ubottu> Package/file vodaphone does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> Gah
<ActionParsnip> Ddsc: doesnt network manager handle that....
<ActionParsnip> Ddssc: http://developer.vodafone.com/labs/opensource/linux-connection-manager/operating-systems/ubuntu-linux-setup/
<ActionParsnip> Ddssc: how long did that take me to find?
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, : 98.1235 seconds, Captain
<flaburgan> looks like I have this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/287206/ubuntu-13-04-wont-boot-after-grub
<flaburgan> but clocksource doesn't help
<ActionParsnip> Flaburgan: is the bios time set right too?
<flaburgan> ActionParsnip, I check
<flaburgan> ActionParsnip, it was one hour late because of the changetime
<ActionParsnip> Flaburgan: may help. Time is important in computers. A lot
<flaburgan> I still have a black screen with a white blinking underscore
<ActionParsnip> Flaburgan: tried the nomodeset option yet?
<younes> hi
<cfhowlett> younes, greetings
<flaburgan> ActionParsnip, yeah, but it doesn't help
<flaburgan> tried the clocksource= option too
<ActionParsnip> Flaburhan: hmmm :(
<flaburgan> as indicated in the askubuntu link I posted
<flaburgan> I'm going to check if I can update my bios
<flaburgan> I did it one year ago, maybe there is a new version
<toni54321> hi all i install ubuntu in dual boot with windows 7. i have a problem ith my nvidia grafic cad and cant star ubuntu.
<toni54321> hi all i install ubuntu in dual boot with windows 7. i have a problem ith my nvidia grafic cad and cant start ubuntu.
<toni54321> hi all i install ubuntu in dual boot with windows 7. i have a problem ith my nvidia grafic card and cant start ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !patience|toni54321,
<ubottu> toni54321,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<flaburgan> already the most recent :(
<chenshibing> 1
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: thanks, however Im getting a dependency problems and errors. any way to automatically install those with dpkg?
<ActionParsnip> Ddssc: sure find the debs to satisfy deps
<ActionParsnip> Toni54321: does the system also have an Intel GPU?
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: yes
<ddssc> no
<toni54321> amd
<ddssc> read CPU... sec..
<ActionParsnip> Toni54321: so you have a radeon gpu and an nvidia gpu in the system?
<ddssc> ActionParsnip:  they're not in the standard libs.. cant use apt-get install as per docu... I never understood why they dont release tar that contains all damn dependencies...
<ddssc> standard repos that is..
<toni54321> yes. i star ubuntu in no splash mode but now cwnt do this agan, apear one black scre "givap waiting....."
<ActionParsnip> Ddssc: then you will need to go hunting for deps manually
<ddssc> ah fucking hell....
<ddssc> so I'll have to search every dependency manually? and dependencies of those dependencies?
<ddssc> .....
<ActionParsnip> Ddssc: doesnt network manager manage it for you....
<ActionParsnip> Ddssc: it will just be picked up as a serial modem which are as old as the hills
<ActionParsnip> Ddssc: why is the extra app needed?
<flaburgan> can I install something on my local installation from my liveusb?
<flaburgan> I want to use the upubuntu.com script to try the last kernel
<ActionParsnip> Flaburgan: yes, you can use the install media as a package source
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: dunno... I followe the docu on the page you found
<flaburgan> but if I do that from the liveusb I don't think it install it on my harddrive
<ActionParsnip> Flaburgan: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/linux-kernel-3-12-released-install-ubuntu-or-linux-mint/
<ActionParsnip> Ddssc: id remove the app then run: lsusb ,use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<philinux> how do I  get hddtemp /dev/sda to work without sudo
<philinux> easily
<ActionParsnip> Philinux: could setuid on the hddtemp binary?
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: wut
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ you mean chown /usr/bin/hddtemp
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ is it hddtemp or the /dev/sda which needs sudo
<ActionParsnip> Philinux: no, use the web to find out about setuid :-)
<ActionParsnip> Philinux: hddtemp
<ActionParsnip> Ddssc: with the device inserted run: lsusb ,you will see an ID for the device on one of the lunes. Use it to find guides
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ seems it's  the /dev/sda bit causing issue. even after sudo chmod u+s /usr/sbin/hddtemp
<ActionParsnip> Philinux: well, users can now run hddtempband it will run as root without sudo
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ hddtempband?
<llutz> philinux: after you're done, google "Why Setuid Is Bad" and rethink it. give the user limited sudo access to hddtemp with NOPASSWD option and create an alias to avoid the "sudo"
<llutz> *avoid the need to type "sudo"
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ llutz  what gets me is Disks can see the hd temp without sudo. where's it getting it from
<philinux> smart i guess
<chenshibing> 没人么，我用的是单机版，难道
<cfhowlett> !cn|chenshibing,
<ubottu> chenshibing,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<chenshibing>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<money> i use ubunt new version
<chenshibing> :)
<money> is the ibm thinkpad t60 notebook good with ati graphic card?
<money> i bought it on ebay
<money> and have ubuntu on it
<ikonia> the guys in ##hardware can discuss good/bad hardware
<money> is there something like the old skypecast on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Money: there is Skype.....
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ I think I might add /urs/bin/hddtemp to the sudoers file
<money> i have skype
<money> it works now
<money> i hope so
<money> is ubuntu better than windows 7 ?
<Hund> money: Its personal preferences.
<cfhowlett> money, this is not the opinion/poll channel. we can help with tech support.  otherwise: @ubuntu-fftopic
<cfhowlett> money, this is not the opinion/poll channel. we can help with tech support.  otherwise: @ubuntu-offtopic
<money> how can i learn hacking with ubuntu?
<money> im a newbie
<cfhowlett> money, no
<Hund> money: Google
<bekks> money: first, leran how to use ubuuntu, as a newbie.
<money> i like ubuntu
<money> its stable
<money> if it works on a machine
<money> i love my ubuntu notebook
<ikonia> you've said that.....
<zhpeng> stable.....
<zhpeng> No ...
<money> what can i do with my ubuntu?
<ikonia> money: https://help.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> !manual|money,
<ubottu> money,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ikonia> money: that will give you an introduction on how to use ubuntu
<cfhowlett> money, read more.  IRC less.
<OerHeks> money, you can start a Poll with Ubuntu :-D
<money> i love internet
<money> im a internet addict
<ikonia> thats not something we are really interested in, in this channel
<money> sorry
<ikonia> money: if you want to chage socially try the #defocus channel
<money> what is defocus
<ikonia> "chat" socially sorry
<ikonia> money: it's a channel for social chatter, "/join #defocus" and you can chat socially
<money> how can i hack wifi wep on my ubuntu
<ikonia> money: you don't
<ikonia> and you don't ask here either
<cfhowlett> !hack|money,
<cfhowlett> !hacking|money,
<ubottu> money,: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<bekks> money: by askin the administrator for the password, kindly.
<cfhowlett> money, wep?  people still use that?
<money> some use wep sometimes
<cfhowlett> money, can't help you and you have to be 21 to hack and use a different IRC channel.
<gordonjcp> people with Nintendo DSes ;-)
<money> i have kismet and aircrack-ng but dont know how to use it
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: !language
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: don't misuse the word "hack" like that
<kostkon> money, read their manuals then
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, oh, OK.  (had to read the factoid)
<bekks> cfhowlett: yeah, you have to be 21 to be judged as an adult ;)
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: :-p
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: I'm totally offended by that, you know
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, mea culpa
<cfhowlett> X 3
<Robertica95> hello
<cfhowlett> Robertica95, greetings
<Robertica95> i have some problems with ubuntu,can someone help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask|Robertica95, ask and give details
<ubottu> Robertica95, ask and give details: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> Robertica95: let's hear it
<money> any good games i can play on ubuntu?
<Robertica95> when i type in terminal sudo wget http://playonlinux.botux.net/playonlinux_hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list  i get wget: unable to resolve host address `playonlinux.botux.net'
<cfhowlett> money, open the software center.  look for games
<elinsky> LIST
<ikonia> elinsky: no wares here
<Robertica95> so what i can do?
<ikonia> Robertica95: ask bottux.net to fix their dns
<ikonia> Robertica95: don't use 3rd party repos that are badly maintained
<OerHeks> Robertica95, see the part "Hardy" that is old
<Robertica95> so i cant do anything?
<ikonia> Robertica95: what do you want to happen ?
<cfhowlett> Robertica95, hardy is a life - supported ended ubuntu.  if you're running hardy - upgrade.
<Robertica95> i want to install a game and play it
<ikonia> Robertica95: ok, so you need to talk to the repo owner and ask him to fix his dns
<Robertica95> i hear a program which is named Wine,i can play games with it?
<cfhowlett> Robertica95, SOME games ...
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !steam|Robertica95,
<ubottu> Robertica95,: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ikonia> Robertica95: the truth is - want to play windows game sucessfully, use windows
<Robertica95> i want to play Conquer Online 2.0,will work?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayOnLinux
<janjanjanjan> hi! can you please give me a tips what i need to do for best and optimal performace for SSD? thank you!
<ikonia> janjanjanjan: just install ubuntu on it, it will perform just fine
<MAF> Hello
<wepslame> Is there a way to disable my internal Wi-Fi adapter on my laptop, and use the USB adapter instead?
<ikonia> wepslame: most laptops have a kill switch or a bios setting to disable it
<janjanjanjan> ikonia: i have xubuntu... is there any difference? i have created cron job for trim for now
<ikonia> janjanjanjan: no
<janjanjanjan> ikonia: thank you very much :)
<MAF> is there any body who knows about RTMP source to HLS?
<MonkeyDust> what's rtpm and hls?
<wepslame> Is there a way to disable my internal Wi-Fi adapter on my laptop, and use the USB adapter instead? When i disable my internal card with the kill-switch i can't get signals from my external (USB) Wireless Card. Any ideas to help me? Thanks in advance.
<cfhowlett> !patience|wepslame,
<ubottu> wepslame,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> wepslame: use the kill switch - it is the correct way, it will not change your usb settings
<MAF> RTMP is a protocol for live streaming
<ikonia> wepslame: instead of just repeating the quesiton, why not respond to the comments/advice I gave you
<Robertica95> about playonlinux,if i install from software center is same with command in terminal?
<wepslame> ikonia: I repeated the question, and i've extended it and explained the problem better. Sorry if it was considered as spam.
<cfhowlett> Robertica95, ye sit is
<ikonia> Robertica95: yes
<Robertica95> ok
<Robertica95> thanks
<ikonia> wepslame: the kill switch will not have any impact on your usb adapter
<Robertica95> ubuntu is awesome :D
<MAF> i want good tutorial for that
<MAF> any idea?
<wepslame> ikonia: I know it should not have any impact, but it's not like that :/
<ikonia> wepslame: it really is like that
<wepslame> ikonia: I am using the kill switch, and then my USB adapter won't get signals from the nearby AP's
<ikonia> wepslame: its more likley your usb card is just not configured
<wepslame> But when the kill switch is turned on, i get signals with the USB Wi-Fi adapter
<MAF> Hello
<MonkeyDust> MAF: keep it in the channel please
<wepslame> and from the internal card too, simultaneously
<ikonia> wepslame: I suspect you don't, how are you checking this ?
<cfhowlett> MAF,  yes we see you.
<wepslame> ikonia: With the built-in Wi-Fi connections manager
<MAF> Thanks
<wepslame> The USB card is *greyed out*
<ikonia> wepslame: as in the tool in the top right hand corner ?
<BluesKaj>  
<OerHeks> MAF ffplay should play, i just tested the last answer > http://askubuntu.com/questions/8947/player-for-rtmp-protocol
<wepslame> ikonia: Indeed
<ikonia> wepslame: so I suspect it's actually just confused with the two cards in there,
<ikonia> wepslame: hit the kill switch and do an iwconfig in the terminal,
<ikonia> wepslame: (hit the kill switch so it's disabled)
<wepslame> just a second
<MAF> OerHeks: my problem isn't this!
<MAF> OerHeks: i can't see my streaming on iDevices and i need transcode RTMP to HLS.
<wepslame> ikonia: Done that
<ikonia> wepslame: does it report a card with any wireless extensions
<wepslame> I can't do that, because i won't be able to communicate with the outside world :P
<ikonia> wepslame: so when you said "done that" - you've actually "not done that"
<wepslame> ikonia: Why would i lie...i've done that, but realized that i won't be able to be connected so i turned on the internal card again, to write to you...
<ikonia> so give me the answer to the question
<ikonia> wepslame: "with the kill switch enabled, does it report any cards with wireless extensions"
<knightshade> hello
<ikonia> wepslame: as your connection didn't drop - it suggests you didn't actually kill the wireless
<MonkeyDust> MAF: is this useful https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=99572
<wepslame> ikonia: It dropped, and i turned it on again
<Robertica95> i have another question
<Robertica95> my pc is amd
<pulsar78> trying to update kernel, but uname -r still shows old one (i've run update-grub)
<cfhowlett> Robertica95, ask
<ikonia> wepslame: yes, but your connection didn't drop from this channel
<Robertica95> how i can install amd drivers?
<ikonia> wepslame: suggesting your card didn't actually drop
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> Hi, how do i change the process priority of a given process without quitting the process, so it would continue its work ?
<ikonia> wepslame: either way, plus run the test I suggested, as your connectio isn't dropping, I'd suggest, shutting down the laptop, hitting the kill switch, and then checking with iwconfig
<MAF> MonkeyDust: NO! because i don't have HLS now!
<MAF> MonkeyDust: i just have RTMP Streaming!
<wepslame> ikonia: Shutting it down == power off ?
<MonkeyDust> MAF: i found two other rtmp/hls links, they both refer to nginx
<Robertica95> cfohwleft
<ikonia> wepslame: corrrect
<Robertica95> i ask again,how i can install amd drivers?
<cfhowlett> Robertica95, yes you can install amd and please be patient
<cfhowlett> Robertica95, I'm behind the great firewall and my internet is throttled ...
<MAF> MonkeyDust: plz send it to me
<MonkeyDust> MAF: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com/msg13832.html
<Robertica95> cfhowleft,im patient,i wait for your answer
<wepslame> ikonia: What's CTCP
<wepslame> ?
<wepslame> :)
<ikonia> wepslame: it was me looking at what irc client you where using
<ikonia> wepslame: as your connection didn't drop I wanted to check how you where connected
<wepslame> ikonia: I see, hang on, i want to send a pastebin output from the terminal
<ikonia> wepslame: why, you've not done the test yet
<ikonia> wepslame: what is there to show me until you've done the test
<cfhowlett> Robertica95, my connection is blocking out.  ask in channel again - someone will know
<Robertica95> okay
<Robertica95> now i go to eat,i come back in 10-15 min
<knightshade> Lucid_Lynx_LTS, you can use "nice" in terminal to change the priority or use a task manager gui tool
<rhumbot> hi all, im still looking for a solution to synchronize a local calendar and tasks with google calendar - to synchronize it with my android phone. using thunderbird, i cant get the tasks to synchronize ...   is there a better solution?
<rhumbot> a different client or maybe another calendar besides google that i can still synchronize with an android phone?
<pulsar78> i need help updating a kernel, im stuck
<ZIPY> rhumbot: make your own calendar with owncloud.org :)
<wepslame> ikonia: I've done the test, iwconfig's output was the same as before
<ikonia> wepslame: which is....
<ikonia> wepslame: ah, you've just sent it to me in a private message (in future please use a pastebin, it's easier to share info)
<ikonia> wepslame: ok - as you can see from that output, there are TWO cards with wireless extensions that are not configured,
<ikonia> wepslame: that suggest either a.) the kill switch isn't working b.) you didn't do the test right
<wepslame> ikonia: I wanted to use pastebin, but thought this would be faster
<wepslame> ikonia: Which part says that they are not configured?
<pratz> Hello guys
<BALTA00> hi
<Anden> hi
<wepslame> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> wepslame: "not associated to any access point"
<pratz> I just installed xubuntu 12.04 , but when I log in it always takes xfce session instead of xubuntu session even though xubuntu session is selected on the log in screen
<ikonia> wepslame: no ESSID
<wepslame> ikonia: I see
<wepslame> Oh, but hang on
<wepslame> ikonia: You said
<wepslame> 1. Turn off the PC; 2: Turn the killswitch to off; 3: Do 'iwconfig' and send me the output
<wepslame> ikonia: I did that, in that order
<ikonia> wepslame: correct, it should not be showing any cards if the killswitch is disabling them
<ikonia> wepslame: or it should be only showing your usb card, as the kill switch should disable the internal kcard only
<wepslame> ikonia: Yes, but why would that kill-switch, also disable my USB interface? :/
<ikonia> wepslame: it doesn't
<ikonia> wepslame: that's the whole point
<_87xman> Hi all!
<Anden> hi
<_87xman> Wahat's up?
<wepslame> ikonia: So why i can't connect to a network?
<ikonia> wepslame: the cards are not configured,
<vusie> hjkj
<wepslame> ikonia: So why i can't connect to a network?
<ikonia> wepslame: the cards are not configured,
<pratz> I just installed xubuntu 12.04 , but when I log in it always takes xfce session instead of xubuntu session even though xubuntu session is selected on the log in screen
<pratz> any help on this
<wepslame> ikonia: So how could i configure them, and what is meant by "configuring the cards"? Connecting them to an AP?
<wepslame> ikonia: I have basic knowledge
<ikonia> wepslame: correct
<wepslame> ikonia: So i may ask stupid questions, but that's it...
<_87xman> So I'm use Cinnamon desktop from ppa. I think it's a great altern destop for Ubuntu users. I'm use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. What about you?
<wepslame> ikonia: So, should i connect to the same network using the both cards?
<ikonia> wepslame: no, you only configure the 1 card you want to use
<Anden> pratz: best thing i can think of is... see if you can hard code it in a conf file for your displat manager
<ikonia> wepslame: if you configure them both to the same network, it will cause a lot of problems
<Robertica95> im back
<Robertica95> can someone help me?
<wepslame> Yeah, a collision will occur i suppose
<Robertica95> how i can install amd drivers?
<pratz> Anden: do you know where is the conf file located ?
<Anden> for graphics or what?
<Robertica95> all drivers
<_87xman> On jokey-gtk
<_87xman> with
<Anden> pratz: sorry. dont even know what display manager xubuntu is running by default. maybe you'll have better luck in their own irc channel?
<wepslame> ikonia:Should i turn off the internal with the kill switch, and see if the external (USB) card will stay active?
<_87xman> lsub
<Robertica95> can someone help me???i ask again. How i can install all amd drivers??
<_87xman> lsusb
<pratz> Anden: but is this related to display manager or session manager ?
<ikonia> wepslame: thats what I asked you to do !!!
<_87xman> Robertica95 so please read help. It's a very simple thing.
<pratz> Anden: I am facing the problem when loggin in with xubuntu session, but still I get xfce session
<ikonia> wepslame: that was the test I asked you to do - shutdown the laptop, disabled the card with the kill switch, power on and look at iwconfig to see what cards can be seen
<_87xman> KISS :)
<Robertica95> ok,i will
<Anden> pratz: yeah.. i thought maybe you can hard code which session to use in the dm conf file
<pratz> Anden: ahhhh
<wepslame> ikonia: But i should've done that since i've "configured" the external wireless card?
<Anden> pratz: iirc i did something similar for lightdm
<ikonia> wepslame: what ?
<wepslame> ikonia:Must go to eat, i assume it won't be a problem to help me when i come back, after 20-30 mins, if you are still here?
<_87xman> Robertica95 I can help you. So Wath's The AMD? Is it graphical card or AMD proc with GPU?
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> How do i alter the max. CPU-time of a given process, or how do i limit  a given  process to 50% cpu consumption
<Anden> Lucid_Lynx_LTS: i dont know but are you familiar with "nice levels"?
<_87xman> KISS :) You have funn.
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> knightshade, eplained that one to me, but it doesn´t work for me....
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> Anden
<Anden> it sets the priority level of processes
<_87xman> Lucid_Lynx_LTS ! Have you got a latop or Pc?
<knightshade> Lucid_Lynx_LTS, 19 means lowest priority, -20 means highest priority. to set a process to lowest priority, you'd do: renice 19 $(pidof processname)
<ubuntuaddicted> grub-pc had an update from synaptic. i clicked yes that I wanted the update but now a deb-conf dialog box is on my screen which says, GRUB install devices. I don't know which 1 to choose. I have 3 hard drives in my system, I know which drive is the / partition BUT not sure whether to choose the entire /dev/sda OR do I choose the partition /dev/sda1?
<ubuntuaddicted> what would a default normal installation do? is it choose the entire drive? i think that's correct?
<serverbot> ubuntuaddicted, yes
<ubuntuaddicted> serverbot, yes what? entire drive?
<^Phantom^> I think I've screwed something up.  I tried to mount fd0 to /media/floppy0 on lubuntu, and the drive has just been sitting there spinning the diskette for 15 minutes, either that or is linux unable to read floppies anymore?
<^Phantom^> i did sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 -t msdos
<^Phantom^> and it's still just spinning
<lotuspsychje> !floppy | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<mikeshollen> Good morning. I am setting up a Linux server, and I am trying to install/configure the no-ip server for free dynamic DNS. I ran make install, and followed through with the questions being asked. I am under the impression it should be running now. How do I check to see if it is currently a running service?
<serverbot> yes it will format you entire drive
<^Phantom^> Is there any way to stop the motor?
<ubuntuaddicted> serverbot, i choose /dev/sda and clicked next BUT it just brings up a box that says install grub without configuring it, its like it's not taking effect
<^Phantom^> I don't want to eject the diskette and risk breaking the drive or something
<lotuspsychje> mikeshollen: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might help you
<mikeshollen> Thank you
<^Phantom^> device manager is showing the drive as empty, too
<lotuspsychje> !info fdutils | ^Phantom^ maybe this will work?
<ubottu> ^Phantom^ maybe this will work?: fdutils (source: fdutils): Linux floppy utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5-20060227-6 (saucy), package size 359 kB, installed size 919 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; hppa; ia64; i386; m68k; powerpc; powerpcspe; ppc64; sparc; sparc64)
<Lix> hello
<^Phantom^> I'll look into both, thank you
<lotuspsychje> Lix: hello, what can we do for you?
<^Phantom^> i know it's old-skool, but I use floppy disks to copy data to and from my win98 laptop
<knightshade> o.O
<Lix> i search a proxy program
<lotuspsychje> ^Phantom^: knothing happens when you push a floppy in?
<hassen_> hello
<lotuspsychje> !proxy | Lix
<ubottu> Lix: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<^Phantom^> no
<^Phantom^> I can try mounting, but I get an endless spin cycle
<lotuspsychje> ^Phantom^: found a bug on that, not sure its related to your issue..https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/983681
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 983681 in linux (Ubuntu) "Floppy keeps running forever after every access" [Medium,Triaged]
<^Phantom^> hm, it seems similar.
<hassen_> how to add a virtual webcam to the system in ubuntu?i couldn't find a dedicated software for that,(the only one i've got which is webcamstudio is making my ubuntu echoing errors and stuff,so i removed it)
<lotuspsychje> hassen_: i think webcamstudio is the best one, never tested myself though
<Lix> i have heard of tor but it is so security?
<lotuspsychje> Lix: security depends of what you actually want?
<lotuspsychje> Lix: ive tested mullvad, a swedish vpn that supports ubuntu software, pretty decent aswell
<^Phantom^> Here's what I'm getting when I try to mount: mount: block device /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<^Phantom^> And it doesn't actually mount the diskette, it just sits and spins
<^Phantom^> doing this as root
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, PIA vpn is also a good choice if you don't mind $7US/mos
<BluesKaj> it has a swedish server
<lotuspsychje> ^Phantom^: did you setup write-protect off on the floppy itself?
<^Phantom^> the floppy is not physically write-protected
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: tnx for the hint
<toni54321> my ubuntu dont make automatic comection with wi-fi
<lotuspsychje> ^Phantom^: note sure then mate, havent been using floppy's for years on ubuntu :p
<BluesKaj> it's also very linux friendly lotuspsychje
<toni54321> how can i connect it
<^Phantom^> hehe, it's okay, thank you for trying :)
<lotuspsychje> toni54321: did you install wifi drivers?
<toni54321> no
<^Phantom^> guess I won't be copying that floppy today :P
<lotuspsychje> ^Phantom^: try those floppy utils package
<toni54321> how can i do that
<ubuntuaddicted> well i don't know what was up with that grub-pc update today but my machine still works despite grub-pc erroring out.
<lotuspsychje> toni54321: check your additional drivers section
<^Phantom^> i know the drive actually works, bios was able to read a bootable one that I tried.
<toni54321> how i'm new too ubuntu
<bisi> Can you connect automatically?
<Lix> is tor not a vpn?
<^Phantom^> so, something is happening at the software level, I imagine
<bisi> SOrry, I mean manually.
<BluesKaj> lix no
<lotuspsychje> toni54321: software&updates last tab additional drivers
<^Phantom^> I'll google around some more and look in to those tools a bit later.  I must get some sleep for now.
<lotuspsychje> nite
<llutz> Lix: https://www.torproject.org/about/overview.html.en
<toni54321> i can find that to the dash menu
<toni54321> ?
<lotuspsychje> toni54321: yes
<toni54321> now i try
<erpenombra> ciao non riesco a scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<kostkon> !it | erpenombra
<ubottu> erpenombra: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wepslame> ikonia: Where did we stop?
<Lix> i know the concept of tor but it is not a chance to surfing an anonym how by another vpn
<lotuspsychje> Lix: anonymity is very relative, but you can try out some ubuntu packages yourself
<knightshade> ^Phantom^: possibly this new floppy technology needs some extra time to mature...meanwhile you could use punch cards or print the data to paper and reenter it on the other machine :-)
<v1c3> Hi! I installed connman (network-manager was removed) and now i have no working networkconnection anymore. Can anybody help me please?
<Lix> which packages would you advise
<lotuspsychje> Lix: tor packages, or vpn services, or dig into private socks5 proxys
<lotuspsychje> Lix: apt-cache search proxy
<Lix> i have looking by tor but ask me for a proxy
<v1c3> no idea? its my server which is offline now! its really important
<lotuspsychje> v1c3: reinstall network-manager?
<v1c3> lotuspsychje: without a networkconnetion I cant do that.
<lotuspsychje> v1c3: add your ubuntu cdrom to software sources and install it from there
<Rory> v1c3: You can set a static IP https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#ip-addressing
<v1c3> lotuspsychje: no cdrom-drive
<v1c3> Rory: Did the trick!
<v1c3> lotuspsychje: Rory: Thanks!
<Rory> No problem, glad I could help :)
<mgorbach> Anyone have a suggested guide / reading for a fairly experienced linux guy (Gentoo previously) moving to Ubuntu Server?
<toni54321> i find the softuer&update in the dash for download the driver of the netuorc card but i can't akces to the internet with cable. how cwn i do
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys, can I please get some help with? (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Wiz_KeeD> I got the same usb stick same download same proccess now this comes up EVERY TIME
<Wiz_KeeD> this is stupid...worked first time now it's broken
<v1c3> Rory: Hm I can ssh to the server but on the server i cant ping anything: Network unreachable
<toni54321> #ubuntu-al
<toni54321> i find the softuer&update in the dash for download the driver of the netuorc card but i can't akces to the internet with cable. how cwn i do
<knightshade> mgorbach: just install it and ask here if you want to know how to do something...
<ceecee> good morning, i'm about to switch over to ubuntu 12.04 because I'm trying to get scrivener working on my netbook.
<Wiz_KeeD> help please?
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, :D
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<Wiz_KeeD> !help checksum
<elinsky> :(
<Myrtti> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Wiz_KeeD> !md5
<toni54321> some body help how can i conect too the internet
<toni54321> ?
<Rory> toni54321: Are you using a cable or wifi?
<toni54321> i want ti use wifi
<toni54321> but i cant
<ceecee> then you need to know youre wireless router's ssid and WPA2 password
<ceecee> are you using the computer that's hard-wired into your router now?
<Rory> toni54321: Can you see your wifi network in the list?
<Wiz_KeeD> md5 sum is good
<Wiz_KeeD> nobody knows what's going on?
<toni54321> no in the list dont apear amy thing
<ceecee> i have no idea what you're talking about Wiz_KeeD
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Is this the USB3 thing on your new laptop, still?
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, yeah man but it worked before I installed it now it gives the same error on both laptops
<Wiz_KeeD> :((
<ceecee> oh ubuntu install, why you gotta be like thhis.
<wad> I need to set some kernel parameters in my grub (for Ubuntu 13.10). Which file do I edit now? I think it must have changed from the old Ubuntu I used to use.
<ceecee> aAJFALAKLSD it's not working it just says SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD 2013-07-25 Copyright 194-2013 H. Peter Anvin et al
<ceecee> and doesn't DO anything
<wad> Looking through /etc/grub.d files - that's a lotta bash!
<Wiz_KeeD> ceecee, I know right :(
<Wiz_KeeD> why would it not work...i will cry
<ceecee> blast scrivener to thhe skies. Why does it have to be so indispensable?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ceecee> whoa
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<battlestar> nice
<ceecee> fun
<ceecee> ugh ubuntu why won't you work
<ceecee> crunchbang won't let me go
<ikonia> ceecee: how about stating the problem and asking for help - rather than just randomly complaining into the air
<Wiz_KeeD> halp :(
<toni54321_> sory i lost the conection. how can i search for my wi-fi
<toni54321_> ?
<ceecee> aAJFALAKLSD it's not working it just says SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD 2013-07-25 Copyright 194-2013 H. Peter Anvin et al and doesn't start the installation progress
<ikonia> ceecee: what does aAJFALAKLSD mean ?
<ikonia> ceecee: try communicating clearly what version of ubuntu, what media, what are you trying to do, what's the problem
<ceecee> are you a bot or what
<ikonia> ceecee: yes, I'm a bot, that's why I'm talking to you clearly and asking you to explain things in a useful manner,
<ceecee> oh, well you're quite cleverly programmed, I must say.
<ceecee> hats off to whoever wrote you!
<ikonia> ceecee: so what does aAJFALAKLSD mean and does it have any relevence ?
<Derekk> hello
<user82> ceecee i would check the iso/installation media as first step. maybe something is damaged
<ceecee> thanks, user82. I was having trouble convincing it to write to the USB stick.
<user82> i had a random issue installing once..took me about 1 hour to relaize it was that easy to solve
<ikonia> ceecee: again - you're just wasting time with vaguage comments
<Derekk> Please need help...
<Derekk> root@ubuntu:~# reaver -i mon0 -b D8:5D:4C:ED:DC:CA -vv
<Derekk> Reaver v1.4 WiFi Protected Setup Attack Tool
<Derekk> Copyright (c) 2011, Tactical Network Solutions, Craig Heffner <cheffner@tacnetsol.com>
<Derekk> [+] Waiting for beacon from D8:5D:4C:ED:DC:CA
<Derekk> [+] Switching mon0 to channel 1
<user82> i think there is a option to check it in the boot menu...
<Derekk> [+] Switching mon0 to channel 7
<ikonia> ceecee: 1.) what version of ubuntu 2.) what media 3.) how are you making the media 4.) what are you tyring to do with the media
<Derekk> [!] WARNING: Failed to associate with D8:5D:4C:ED:DC:CA (ESSID: ina)
<Derekk> [!] WARNING: Failed to associate with D8:5D:4C:ED:DC:CA (ESSID: ina)
<ceecee> I could try formatting it and doing it again, but I don't have a good way to test to see if thhe .iso is damaged
<ikonia> ceecee: stating "I can't convince it to right to usb" means nothing and doesn't explain the problem or what you are doing
<toni54321_> i'm using ubuntu for the first time but i dont now how tu conect it too the internet. i have wi-fi
<user82> ceecee, there is a thing called md5 sum, you can use to see if the download worked. and in the boot menu there should be an option to check the ubuntu disc as well. also listen to ikonia and tell us some more details...
<ceecee> toni are you using a different computer than the one you installed ubuntu on? I'm assuming yes...
<user82> toni54321_, did you check the icon in the top right corner?
<toni54321_> yes
<user82> does it list your wifi when clicking onto it?
<toni54321_> but dont apear nothing
<toni54321_> i have dual bot with win 7
<user82> and there is a wifi connection toni54321_, which shows you an empty list of available networks?
<toni54321_> when i open the conection menu  the list is empty
<user82> but a "wireless network" does exist. like seen here, but with a empty list below: http://pharos.ece.utexas.edu/wiki/images/3/38/Ubuntu-adhoc-step5.png
<user82> and you are sure that it is enabled (hardware key on your notebook etc)?
<wad> Any of you guys know how to make my laptop NOT try and use the nvidia video card on boot, and just use the integrated intel one? I can blacklist the nouveau driver, will that do it?
<toni54321_> yes i check thet
<user82> toni54321_, then i do not really know, sorry. usually you either do not have the driver or it is working fully...you could eventally check this: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-additional-drivers-in-ubuntu-13-04-from-the-gui/
<user82> but if you have a "wireless network" listed, it is unlikely
<toni54321_> if i put the cable ubuntu conect sutomativly
<toni54321_> ?
<user82> yes, that works
<user82> did you find any additional driver for wifi cards?
<toni54321_> i dont now how too find it
<user82> see my link. if the list is empty, there is none.
<toni54321_> is epty
<user82> hmh too bad. sorry then i do not know why it cannot find your network
<toni54321_> ok user
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone know why this might come up? (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Wiz_KeeD> tried most of the things suggested there
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD:  because it can't read the file system where it's trying to update from / read from
<wad> I blacklisted all the nouveau stuff, but it doesn't seem to be picking up the integrated video card on boot. Any ideas?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, how come it worked before, was it because of the way I formatted the second time?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I've no idea, as I don't know what you are doing, you just asked what that error meant
<Fabolicious> Hiii
<ceecee> well I tried re-creating the bootable usb drive for ubuntu 12.04 32 bit, but it goes to that copyright line and then doesn't change when I try to install it on my netbook.
<ceecee> user82, does that mean I can't install 32 bit ubuntu? I have 64 bit crunchbang on it now, but a program I need won't work with it.
<gok_> hi guys any channel for java related quires
<gok_> ?
<user82> ceecee, usually it works. unless it is a really old machine without PAE, but then booting fails
<ceecee> I don't think it's really old
<ceecee> when I bought it it had windows 8 installed on it
<gvo> Why is floodbod, flooding?
<user82> maybe you could upload a screenshot. go to "try ubuntu", connect your internet and then start the installer. this way you can grab a screenshot and upload it
<ceecee> I got rid of that for ubuntu, but it was so slow I put lxde on it, but lxde is ugly, so I switched to crunchbang, but crunchbang won't run scrivener.
<ceecee> er, what's try ubuntu?
<gvo> it's an option on the live disk.
<ceecee> the live disk won't work
<ceecee> it just gives me a line about copyright and doesn't do anything else.
<geirha> gok_: /msg alis list *#java*
<ceecee> could be my usb stick is the problem, but it's -28 and I am not going anywhere in -28 weather.
<gvo> don't blame you
<Lope> I've got a EXT4 volume with 6.2GB free. I've deleted about 200MB of 550 files and written about 1500 files of 600MB to the disk. what are my chances of undeleting the original files? can I know if there has been corruption?
<TauNeutrino> hey guys, any good and simple math plotting program? Like plotting linear equations in 3D and stuff?
<ikonia> Lope: why do you think there has been courrption
<geirha> Lope: Slim to none
<ikonia> Lope: the odds of getting your files back are slim as a lot of other writes have happened
<jrib> !undelete | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jrib> Lope: use your backups
<Lope> I'm new to linux. So I don't know how EXT4 treats deleted files. for example some filesystems might avoid writing over parts of the disk where files were deleted more recently?
<Lope> okay I'll use other methods
<gvo> TauNeutrino: scilab or genius might do
<Lope> Luckily its only a small subset of the data that got corrupted.
<ikonia> why do you think there is corruption
<ikonia> there is nothing in what you've said to suggest any form of corruption
<gvo> TauNeutrino: But I don't think anything is simple.
<ceecee> hmm. might be back.
<TauNeutrino> hm
<TauNeutrino> scilab? Isnt that the program with wich you have to start a server ?
<kostkon> !info scilab
<ubottu> scilab (source: scilab): Scientific software package for numerical computations. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.1-1~exp1 (saucy), package size 59 kB, installed size 302 kB
<TauNeutrino> 309 mb :(
<TauNeutrino> I don't want to calculate how the universe will end, just plot some linear functions
<silly-billy> Hi there. I had problems setting up my scanner CLX-3305FW. I managed to get it recognized only if i do "sudo simple-scan".
<silly-billy> I used this guide
<silly-billy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/267395/how-to-make-samsung-multifunction-printer-work-under-ubuntu
<silly-billy> Basicly i need root access. does anyone know how to fix this?
<zykotick9> silly-billy: sidenote - DON'T use sudo with GUI programs!  it's important - see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for details
<silly-billy> zykotick9: thx for the tip ;)
<silly-billy> Anyone on how to make it not require root access? :3
<wepslame> I have a problem with my wireless adapters. Actually, the problem is that when i am disabling the built-in laptop wireless network card (with turning off the kill switch), the USB Wireless Adapter is stopped too. I can't get any signals from the nearby Access Points with the USB adapter. Any ideas so we could solve this problem?
<zykotick9> silly-billy: regarding the scanner, 1) is there a "scanner" group on ubuntu?  in terminal "grep scanner /etc/group"  2) if so, are you a member?  in terminal type "groups" to check.
<silly-billy> zykotick9: right you are i'm not
<zykotick9> silly-billy: fyi, it still might now help... best of luck
<zykotick9> s/now/not/
<wepslame> I have a problem with my wireless adapters. Actually, the problem is that when i am disabling the built-in laptop wireless network card (with turning off the kill switch), the USB Wireless Adapter is stopped too. I can't get any signals from the nearby Access Points with the USB adapter. Any ideas so we could solve this problem?
<Ironman> hi it possible to move specific files like videos to the end of the drive ? fs is ext4 i want that because the performance on the end of my disk i like 60 MB/s and at the start i get over 100 so new written data will be written at the start and not the end
<pc_magas> Ironman, low level disk managemenc can be done with dd but it is a liitle dagerous.....
<pc_magas> (data loss)
<silly-billy> I added my user to the group scanner, but it still doesn't work. Any other ideas?
<zykotick9> silly-billy: did you log out and back in?
<silly-billy> zykotick9: yes
<zykotick9> silly-billy: ya, i'm not shocked... i have a scanner that requires root to work as well.
<licoq> cd
<Ironman> i found a solution with gparted to shrink the fs to the end of the disk at expand it later. but if gparted can somehow move files there has to be antother easy way to do it ?
<silly-billy> zykotick9: would it be considered a security risk?
<wepslame> I have a problem with my wireless adapters. Actually, the problem is that when i am disabling the built-in laptop wireless network card (with turning off the kill switch), the USB Wireless Adapter is stopped too. I can't get any signals from the nearby Access Points with the USB adapter. Any ideas so we could solve this problem?
<zykotick9> silly-billy: ? running anything as root, that "shouldn't" require root - is a bit of a security risk.  but i wouldn't loose any sleep over it ;)
<wepslame> I have a problem with my wireless adapters. Actually, the problem is that when i am disabling the built-in laptop wireless network card (with turning off the kill switch), the USB Wireless Adapter is stopped too. I can't get any signals from the nearby Access Points with the USB adapter. Any ideas so we could solve this problem?
<zykotick9> silly-billy: "it" being the scanner - for other things i would ;)
<silly-billy> zykotick9: The problem is i need to set it up for a user who wouldn't want to or know how to use the command line.
<zykotick9> silly-billy: well, best of luck - i'm afraid i don't have any suggestions
<silly-billy> Is there a way to get ir running as root from the launcher. Without requiring the password
<silly-billy> Well thanks mate ;)
<zykotick9> silly-billy: you could look into sudoers file... so no password is required
<llutz> silly-billy: write an udev-rule to set proper permission for the scanner to be accessible by your user (set GROUP and PERM)
<silly-billy> Okay thanks guys I'll check it out
<llutz> silly-billy: like: SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0xxx", ATTRS{idProduct} =="0yyy",  MODE="0666", GROUP="whatever"
<llutz> silly-billy: get idVendor/idProduct from lsusb
<Wiz_KeeD> halp :(
<JaredForTheWin> It seems that they moved #ubuntu to Freenode, and off QuakeNet. Or I could be crazy.
<kri-kri> bla bla bla
<jrib> JaredForTheWin: the official #ubuntu has always been on freenode
<Wiz_KeeD> Why doesn't grup start?
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: what is "grup"?
<Wiz_KeeD> grub
<JaredForTheWin> jrib: it's probably a misspelling of grub
<wepslame> I have a problem with my wireless adapters. Actually, the problem is that when i am disabling the built-in laptop wireless network card (with turning off the kill switch), the USB Wireless Adapter is stopped too. I can't get any signals from the nearby Access Points with the USB adapter. Any ideas so we could solve this problem?
<Wiz_KeeD> I managed to install ubuntu by using a dvd instead of a stick but grub just won't start
<Wiz_KeeD> what is that all about?
<JaredForTheWin> jrib: i always went on quakenet for #ubuntu, so yeah
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<Caroline28> ?
<JaredForTheWin> Wiz_KeeD I have no idea
<wepslame> I have a problem with my wireless adapters. Actually, the problem is that when i am disabling the built-in laptop wireless network card (with turning off the kill switch), the USB Wireless Adapter is stopped too. I can't get any signals from the nearby Access Points with the USB adapter. Any ideas so we could solve this problem?
<Wiz_KeeD> installed ubuntu alongside windows and grub doesn't start it just goes directly into windows
<knightshade> wepslame: why are you using an usb wireless adapter, if you have one integrated?
<vusie> re-install grub
<Wiz_KeeD> how can I do that when it boots directly into windows?
<tonyt> run grub from a cd/dvd
<tonyt> run/install
<vusie> Wiz_KeeD:  boot from into live and sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<vusie> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<Wiz_KeeD> vusie, ok doing that now
<wad> Does anyone know why lightdm would fail to run?
<vusie> sure
<wepslame> knightshade: Because the built-in is not capable of packet injection, and i am trying some WEP cracking (educational purposes, on my friend's network)
<wad> I see this in the log: DEBUG: Seat: Stopping; greeter display server failed to start
<gokhan> hi
<vusie> wad: ater doing what?
<wad> vusie, I have not been able to get this new laptop to run with Ubuntu at all.
<wad> I've been trying for about 8 hours now.
<wad> I've disabled the NVidia card in BIOS
<gokhan> Wireless driver not found ? I'm not setup wlan driver. Help!!
<wad> And put in nomodeset
<vusie> wad: installed?
<silly-billy> Where am i supposed to write the udev exactly? I put the rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/99-libsane-samsungmfp.rules
<silly-billy> it had no effect
<wepslame> I have a problem with my wireless adapters. Actually, the problem is that when i am disabling the built-in laptop wireless network card (with turning off the kill switch), the USB Wireless Adapter is stopped too. I can't get any signals from the nearby Access Points with the USB adapter. Any ideas so we could solve this problem?
<wad> But lightdm just crashes.
<wepslame> I have a problem with my wireless adapters. Actually, the problem is that when i am disabling the built-in laptop wireless network card (with turning off the kill switch), the USB Wireless Adapter is stopped too. I can't get any signals from the nearby Access Points with the USB adapter. Any ideas so we could solve this problem?
<FloodBot1> wepslame: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JaredForTheWin> Wepslame, don't spam
<wad> vusie, I bought a Lenovo IdeaPad y510p
<wad> Trying  and trying and trying and trying and trying to get Ubuntu to run on it, because I can't stand Windows.
<wepslame> Sorry, i was restarting my network, so i entered again because i was not sure if it was sent to server
<silly-billy> The the udev rule looks like so: SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0x04e8", ATTRS{idProduct} =="0x3456",  MODE="0666", GROUP="scanner"
<wepslame> was restarting my connection*
<JaredForTheWin> We already got the message.
<wad> I install 13.10 64-bit desktop.
<wepslame> Sorry, as i said
<Wiz_KeeD> vusie, into live cd now
<JaredForTheWin> You said your issue about 3 times
<JaredForTheWin> no
<JaredForTheWin> now*
<toni54321> hi. how can i use the" softuer&update" for dowload nvidia driver?
<wepslame> Well the Ubuntu bot is saying that i should repeat my question, in order to find an answer / solution.
<vusie> Wiz_KeeD: run those commands
<JaredForTheWin> Which one?
<wepslame> hang on
<ActionParsnip> Wad: tried Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<knightshade> Wiz_KeeD: do you have more than one harddrive?
<SchrodingersScat> wepslame: ifconfig ? could put the interface you don't like down ("Interface, you're a terrible burden on your mother.")
<wad> ActionParsnip, yes, actually, I removed the partition, recreated, and installed 12.04. Same issue: black screen
<toni54321> hi. how can i use the" softuer&update" for dowload nvidia driver? i open it but dont hapen any ting and ask me an autentificacion
<vusie> Wad:: does ur machine have the ufi thing?
<llutz> silly-billy: you restarted udev and disconnected/connected the scanner again?
<ActionParsnip> Wad: what video chip are you using?
<wad> vusie, yes, but that's not an issue.
<SchrodingersScat> !nvidia | toni54321
<knightshade> Wiz_KeeD: you possibly installed grub on the first drive, while the second is selected as boot device in BIOS
<ubottu> toni54321: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wad> ActionParsnip: NVIDIA GeForce GT755M GDDR5 2GB
<wepslame> SchrodingersSchat:Nice nickname, lol. Ontopic: But we are talking about wireless interfaces, should i use iwconfig instead? Thanks in advance
<knightshade> witquicked: where the windows bootloader is installed
<toni54321> yes
<wad> But I've disabled that in BIOS, so it's just using the integrated Intel chip now.
<ActionParsnip> Wad: does your CPU have a GPU as well?
<wepslame> SchrodingersScat:Nice nickname, lol. Ontopic: But we are talking about wireless interfaces, should i use iwconfig instead? Thanks in advance
<wad> At least, that it the intent.
<knightshade> *Wiz_KeeD
<silly-billy> llutz: would logging in and out be equivalent?
<ActionParsnip> Wad: tried the boot option: nomodeset ?
<wad> ActionParsnip, yes, I've disabled that in BIOS, so it's just using the integrated Intel chip now.
<wad> ActionParsnip, yes.
<llutz> silly-billy: no
<llutz> silly-billy: sudo udevadm trigger  && sudo reload udev
<wad> I've blacklisted the nouveau drivers, too. I un-blacklisted them when I just disabled the NVidia in bios.
<ActionParsnip> Wad: and: intel.nomodeset=1
<SchrodingersScat> wepslame: afaik iwconfig is for setting options specific to wireless, but ifconfig can still put them up and down.  ex. ifconfig wlan0 down # should put my wireless card down, unless some daemon in ubuntu puts it back up.
<wad> I haven't put that in, let me do it now:
<ActionParsnip> Wad: and: intel.blacklist=1
<wad> ok
<wad> Wait, why do I want to blacklist intel?
<silly-billy> llutz: still no result
<wad> Don't I need that video driver?
<wepslame> SchrodingersScat: Thanks, i will try that now.
<llutz> silly-billy: anything according that in syslog?
<wad> I want to do ANYTHING to get this laptop useable.
<SchrodingersScat> wepslame: running 'ifconfig' with no options should show you what you have access to, and so in your case you should see your two cards.
<silly-billy> llutz: sorry, where can i see the log?
<wad> ActionParsnip, okay, I added those two options, still fails. The lightdm is failing.
<wad> [+3.38s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping; greeter display server failed to start
<llutz> silly-billy: /var/log/syslog
<wad> Possibly because the intel video driver isn't here.
<wad> I don't know how to turn that on.
<wad> I did turn off the nvidia driver.
<JaredForTheWin> wad: you should try turning on the nvidia driver
<wad> JaredForTheWin, I've spent about four hours trying to get it to work.
<wad> I'm starting to think it will never work for anyone ever.
<macky> Which channel can I use to reach out to the Ubuntu community to request signatures for a petition? I have a petition to ask Rovio for a Linux version of Angry Birds for which I need signatures.
<Vooloo> How can I get GLIBCXX_3.4.14 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Wiz_KeeD> vusie, COULD this be becuase of the ubuntu version
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<wad> I tried using the nouveau drivers, as well as the proprietary drivers from NVidia.
<JaredForTheWin> wad: i'm not surprised the problems are going, because both drivers are off
<JaredForTheWin> macky: #ubuntu-offtopic
<wad> JaredForTheWin, how do I turn on the Intel driver?
<Wiz_KeeD> knightshade, sorry yes, you might be right?
<wad> In the past, it's always just automatically set itself up.
<macky> Thanks JaredForTheWin
<wad> Beats me why it's failing now.
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: try in #ubuntu-server there may be a PPA.
<silly-billy> llutz: http://pastebin.com/5edwr0kY
<JaredForTheWin> wad: intel.blacklist=0
<wad> I'll do that.
<wad> 1 sec.
<wad> Okay, done. Result: fail
<wad> Let me check the log to see why...
<vusie> Wiz_KeeD: am afraid to lie...i get that wen i install windows ontop of linux all the time in 12.04 and 12.10
<Wiz_KeeD> wen?
<wad> [+3.20s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping; greeter display server failed to start
<Wiz_KeeD> grub shows now vusie !
<wad> lightdm failed again
<wad> lspci shows this: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<wad> (and no NVidia; I disabled that in BIOS)
<silly-billy> I assume this points to the fault:
<silly-billy> Dec  7 19:17:15 DarbistabasPC simple-scan: io/hpmud/pp.c 627: unable to read device-id ret=-1
<ActionParsnip> Wad: have you tried attaching a monitor to it?
<vusie> Wiz_KeeD:  m glad i helpd....keep those commands you will need them all the time if you install windows ontop of linux
<wad> No, I haven't... that's a good idea.
<wepslame> SchrodingersScat: How to see if an interface is up / down?
<wad> I've got one downstairs, let me go get it.
<wad> brb
<wepslame> I dont know how to solve this problem, and i'm really pissed off.
<knightshade> Wiz_KeeD: well.. then reboot, press the key to enter BIOS setup and select the other harddrive as first boot device
<llutz> silly-billy: not sure, seems that the usb-printing module /usblp/ prevents access to the scanner. sorry, no idea about those "i-do-all-but-nothing-right" multifunctional techstuff
<silly-billy> llutz: thx for the effort ;)
<SchrodingersScat> wepslame: ifconfig, it should say if it's up or down
<toni54321> i'm new tu ubuntu where i have tu put this comand "lspci | grep VGA"
<Wiz_KeeD> knightshade, I only have one, that's the strange thing
<Wiz_KeeD> vusie, I installed windows the linux...
<physicist> toni54321: In the terminal?
<toni54321> where is the terminal in the dash?
<physicist> toni54321: ctrl + alt + t
<JaredForTheWin> Toni, open your Dash (it's the icon at the top of your launcher, which is at the left), and search for Terminal. Open it, and type the command in there.
<wepslame> SchrodingersScat: Yeah i see...But the problem remains. I don't know why would my usb bus would be controlled by the built in wifi kill switch...
<silly-billy> k cya guys
<vusie> Wiz_KeeD: thats why
<physicist> I want to make ubuntu grub 2 default. The debian's isn't cool.
<physicist> Is there a way to do it without reinstall?
<Wiz_KeeD> vusie, isn't that the proper way to do it? first install windows then linux? everyone here said to do it this way
<vusie> physicist: can you be more precose
<Wiz_KeeD> and now I have two windows starters in grub...
<vusie> precise
<wepslame> physicist: Why would you want for grub 2 to be the default?
<Wiz_KeeD> is that because of the previous kernel or smth?
<Abp> hi..
<wepslame> hi
<wepslame> lol
<ActionParsnip> ABp: hi
<Abp> This is Ana.. can anybody help me about installing additional drivers in my ubuntu 12.04?
<physicist> I ust had installed debian kwheezy, and debian's grub was made default. I want to revert it and make the ubuntu's default. The purple one..
<vusie> Wiz_KeeD:  yes thats the way.....you might have installed grub on a partition and windows boot loader on tha main drive
<llutz> physicist: install *buntus grub into MBR and make sure your debian-installation won't overwrite it later
<physicist> just*
<ActionParsnip> Physicist: boot to ubuntu and run: sudo grub-install /dev/sda (assuming sda is your hdd)
<Calinou> Abp, which additional drivers? for what hardware?
<ActionParsnip> Abp: what driver do you need?
<physicist> Humn !!
<vusie> Wiz_KeeD: two windows starters...? ddnt get that
<Wiz_KeeD> vusie, I just clicked install ubuntu next to winws :(
<Wiz_KeeD> pff
<Abp> Broadcom wireless.
<kostkon> wepslame, for a start, turn it off again then check, and if you want pastebin, the output of  rfkill list
<Wiz_KeeD> Should I format all over and ask for you assistance in the proccess vusie ?
<Abp> hello... I need Broadcom STA Wireless
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | abp
<ubottu> abp: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vusie> Wiz_KeeD: okay lets do that,but pm me
<Abp> and it says sorry, cant install
<physicist> ActionParsnip: Doing it, I'll have ubuntu as the 'first to boot', right?
<ActionParsnip> Abp: do you have a wired internet connection?
<Abp> yes.
<knightshade> physicist: you can change the default in the file /etc/default/grub, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2
<ActionParsnip> Physicist: whatever you had setup in Ubuntu those settings will be used
<Abp> and asks me to look into var/../jockey
<ActionParsnip> Abp: is the OS fully updated?
<Abp> just installed.
<physicist> knightshade: Ok..
<wad> ActionParsnip, I verified that the extrenal monitor works by going into Windows, but it doesn't show anything under linux. I tried booting with several different ways of setting things up.
<physicist> ok..
<wad> ActionParsnip, if you like, I would be happy to give you shell access to the box.
<ActionParsnip> Abp: then get full updates, then reboot and retry
<wad> Maybe you can see something in the logs?
<ActionParsnip> Wad: if the OS never boots how would anyone connect?
<Abp> ok.. can u instruct me how to do full update?
<wad> ActionParsnip, the OS boots just fine, there is just no display.
<wad> I've been sshing into it to do stuff.
<Abp> "Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log" this was the message.
<ActionParsnip> Abp: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Abp> ok.. running them..
<ActionParsnip> Abp: be sure software centre and jockey etc are closed.
<justpie_togo> Hey all. Would anyone know how to recover deleted files from the /tmp dir from within  a specific time period?
<physicist> ActionParsnip: Should I install grub in Ubuntu partition or doesn't matter?
<JaredForTheWin> Looks like you need a file restore program, justpie_togo
<Abp> what is jockey? never opened it.
<justpie_togo> jaredforthewin : Would you happen to know of one that could recover a specified folder within a specific time frame?
<physicist> Tip* ubuntu with kde-full installed runs much better than kubuntu..
<Abp> plz tell me how do i make sure that jockey and software centre are closed?
<physicist> I'm satisfied..
<JaredForTheWin> justpie_togo: no, but Google sure would
<physicist> ActionParsnip: Its sdb..
<ActionParsnip> Physicist: then change the command....
<physicist> did it..
<Abp> ActionParsnip: plz tell me how do i make sure that jockey and software centre are closed?
<ActionParsnip> Abp: you could reboot to be double sure. Are the commands giving warnings?
<alex-eeepc> whois _marix
<Abp> no.. upgrading...
<Abp> once it is done, i'll reboot. wl dat b ok?
<JaredForTheWin> abp: if you want to close them, software centre will shutdown on reboot, and jockey can most likely be closed with "kill jockey"
<Abp> or should i reboot now?
<Abp> now upgrading..
<Abp> cant pass command.. else hv to kill this process.
<JaredForTheWin> don't reboot
<CMz> I have an eth0:1 connection when I type ifconfig. It was added when I added the entry to the "network/interfacse" file. I have removed this entry, restarted, but it still exist when I type ifconfig. How do I delete this?
<JaredForTheWin> if you reboot now, the upgrade will be corrupted
<Abp> yes..
<Abp> :)
<physicist> Thank you guys. Have a good day.
<Abp> u too , physicist. :)
<SourceSlayer> Anyone know why this happened? I boot on to Ubuntu and see something like "loading virtualbox kernel module... [ok]", "Saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned" and "Checking battery state... [ok]". When these messages appear, I can only see the cursor, I can switch between tty sessions and oddy enough, the cursor is above them, why is this?
<ActionParsnip> Sourceslayer: what is the outputbof: cat /etc/issue
<knightshade> justpie_togo: the modification time and access time is saved in the inode table of the filesystem, and the inode entries are wiped when files are deleted, so it is very unlikely that you will find a tool to recover files within a specific time period
<SourceSlayer> ActionParsnip: "Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l"
<SourceSlayer> It literally says "\n"
<SourceSlayer> and "\l"
<ActionParsnip> Sourceslayer: thats normal
<ActionParsnip> Sourceslayer: what video chip do you use?
<SourceSlayer> ActionParsnip: Power Buton > About This Computer saysmy Graphics is Unknown. o.0
<ActionParsnip> Sourceslayer: sudo lshw -C display ,will tell you
<SourceSlayer> ActionParsnip: Under product it says "Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<SourceSlayer> for "*-display:0"
<SourceSlayer> ActionParsnip: I am using a single display laptop and there is also a "*-display:1 UNCLAIMED"
<ActionParsnip> Sourceslayer: so an Intel gpu. You may need an xorg.conf file, or try the Xorg update ppa (less fresh more stable)
<SourceSlayer> ActionParsnip: Where can I find the most appropriate PPAs?
<ActionParsnip> Sourceslayer: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ActionParsnip> Sourceslayer: also install ppa-purge so you can roll back
<SourceSlayer> Thanks!
<toni54321> why mo "softuer & update" dont make any thing?
<Darryl> Has anyone setup a Django production server on Ubuntu?
<knightshade> Darryl: I'd use virtualenv and install django with pip
<Rory> toni54321: Could you re-phrase that?
<Darryl> knightshade, Did you setup a production server?
<toni54321> yes\
<knightshade> Darryl: oh, sorry.. production server.. my fault :-)
<Darryl> knightshade, Did you use Apache2 or Nginx?
<Guest51777> What is Django?
<Rory> !django | Guest51777
<ubottu> Guest51777: django is a high level python web framework that encourages rapid development and clean, pragmatic design. - see http://www.djangoproject.com
<Darryl> Guest51777, Django is a Python web framework.
<toni54321> my "software & update" dont work
<Rory> toni54321: OK, do you get an error message? What do you mean by it doesn't work?
<toni54321> no
<toni54321> nothing stey
<toni54321> nothing hapen
<Rory> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<amireldor> Not using integrated chat in Gnome-shell, so I have an 'offline' icon next to my name on the top right corner. Can it be removed easily?
<Guest51777> ahh sounds interesting
<toni54321> i click the icon th widow open and stay. i'm usin ubunt 13/10
<Rory> toni54321: OK so you can't close it? Could you maybe take a screenshot of what you mean?
<Darryl> I want to setup a Django production server on Ubuntu. Can someone help me.
<toni54321> i can close it bet when i click revert dont hapen any tjing. i can't do a schren shot
<Rory> toni54321: What do you mean by revert?
<toni54321> rever or close ar the only opsions in the window
<Rory> toni54321: Can you take a screenshot and upload to http://imgur.com
<toni54321> no i cant
<Rory> ...why not?
<Darryl> knightshade, Does virtualenv work directly as production server or Do you have to use a web server?
<toni54321> i dont no hiw to do a scheren shot
<Rory> toni54321: press the Print Screen button on your keyboard
<knightshade> Darryl: No, I was wrong. It's for development only. You should use a webserver for deploying.
<Rory> toni54321: Can you update your system by opening a terminal, and running the commands: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Wiz_KeeD> can i get some help formatting a notebook to have win and ubuntu in dual boot
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<knightshade> Darryl: You could ask in #django. The people there should know more
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Install Windows first, then allow the Ubuntu installer to resize the Windows partition
<gordonjcp> Darryl: virtualenv is not a server
<gordonjcp> Darryl: you should use virtualenv both for development *and* production
<Darryl> gordonjcp, Sorry my mistake I did not do that much research on virtualenv
<gordonjcp> Darryl: virtualenv is a Python virtual environment akin to a chroot
<Darryl> :O
<Darryl> Did not know that.
<gordonjcp> Darryl: you can set up a virtualenv and install one version of some python libraries in it, and different versions of the same libraries in another
<gordonjcp> very very handy
<Abp> hello JaredForTheWin: i was trying to find pid and kill jockey, in a new tty.. the upgrade was sowing in another tty... suddenly it closed. running new upgrade again.
<Darryl> gordonjcp, That sounds cool.
<gordonjcp> Darryl: for serving Django apps in production, you should look at the documentation on deployment.  I recommend nginx and uwsgi these days, although I *actually* use apache2
<Abp> will it be a trouble?
<gordonjcp> and hate it
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, if i do that linux will mess up grub
<Wiz_KeeD> and win will start automatically
<Datapolitical> anyone in here do customer service?
<Rory> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: What do you currently have on your system?
<Wiz_KeeD> nothing Rory
<Datapolitical> i need help practicing customer service. I need someone to be a jerk customer
<knightshade> o.O
<Wiz_KeeD> 700 gb empty un partitioned in win installer
<Rory> Datapolitical: This is the Ubuntu support channel, just hang around you'll pick up how to deal with those people
<gordonjcp> Datapolitical: that's more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Datapolitical> cool, thanks
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Yes. If you allow Windows to install itsself, then boot from the Ubuntu live CD and use the guided partitioning, you will be able to choose between booting Ubuntu and Windows when you start your PC
<Abp> hello.. ws finding pid and kill jockey, in a new tty2.. upgrading  was sowing in tty1... tty1 got closed. running new upgrade. any significant damage possible??
<JaredForTheWin> Datapotical, please take this to ubuntu-offtopic
<Rory> Abp: Probably not; if your package manager was left in an inconsistant state, it wouldn't be able to run the upgrade now
<Abp> k. thx.
<Rory> Abp: If you get errors from the upgrade just let us know in this chnnel what they are and someone can help you fix them
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, i did that twice
<Wiz_KeeD> and it didn't work
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Oh, why not?
<Wiz_KeeD> i just picked "Install ubuntu next to windows"
<Wiz_KeeD> and grub just didn't start
<Abp> Rory: ok.. :)
<Wiz_KeeD> Any suggestions?
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Is that the situation you're currently in?
<Wiz_KeeD> And any advice on how I should partition the hardware?
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, hardware is deleted and un partitioned space
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Not really, that depends on your specific needs
<Wiz_KeeD> in windows
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Installing Windows first and then Ubuntu is the canonical way to do it, if you'll pardon the pun
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, I just need to access data on windows from linux and that's it
<Wiz_KeeD> haha
<Wiz_KeeD> Still won't work if I install windows then ubuntu live cd and then pick the option "Install Ubuntu alongside windows"
<Rory> It should work; do that and if it doesn't work come backhere and we'll work out why
<Wiz_KeeD> you sure rory? sure I shouldn't pick custom install? and place where grub should be installed?
<wollas77> hola
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<wollas77> !list
<ubottu> wollas77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Rory> I propose automatically PMing that to anyone who joins from a .it domain
<Wiz_KeeD> rory no
<toni54321> now i install a nividia driver using "ubuntu softwere center". it's ok?
<knightshade> Rory: no, he has only one drive. You have the same idea I had 2 hours ago.. :>
<Rory> toni54321: I recommend using the "additional drivers" tool to install drivers
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Just install Windows as normal, make sure it gets shut down cleanly
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, 50 gb for drive C in windows
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Then install Ubuntu and drag the slider to allocate space between Windows and Ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> 500 GB for next Drive
<toni54321> i dont now what it is?
<Wiz_KeeD> and 161 gb of un partitioned space, is that ok?
<Rory> toni54321: Open the "Software Sources" program, and click on the "additional drivers" tab
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: If that's what you want, then it's OK
<wepslame> Will someone help me with my problem? I have a built in Wi-Fi card in my laptop, and i am plugging an external USB Wireless Card (Tenda). I need the external Wireless card because the internal is not capable of packet injection (I am experimenting with cracking my friend's WEP network). The actual problem is that when i turn the kill switch, to turn off my internal Wi-Fi card, the external adapter turns off too. What could be the cause of this? I am strug
<wepslame> gling with this problem for a while, so any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
<toni54321> ok
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, isn't that ok? :)
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: I can't tell you what you want
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Only you know your needs as to how your system should be partitioned
<Wiz_KeeD> ok i'll do it like that
<wepslame> Will someone help me with my problem? I have a built in Wi-Fi card in my laptop, and i am plugging an external USB Wireless Card (Tenda). I need the external Wireless card because the internal is not capable of packet injection (I am experimenting with cracking my friend's WEP network). The actual problem is that when i turn the kill switch, to turn off my internal Wi-Fi card, the external adapter turns off too (I am not able to get any signal). What coul
<wepslame> d be the cause of this? I am struggling with this problem for a while, so any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
<Rory> !patience | wepslame
<ubottu> wepslame: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Rory> wepslame: You don't have to use the hardware kill switch to disable it, you can see the interface names with "ifconfig" and then disable it with "ifdown interface_name"
<knightshade> wepslame: I think it's a feature, not a bug :>
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, installing windows
<wepslame> Rory: Thanks, i will give it a try now.
<wepslame> knightshade: How do you mean a feature?
<Rory> wepslame: As in, that's what I'd expect that switch to do
<knightshade> Yap
<wepslame> Rory: Yeah, but what that switch has to do with any kind of USB hardware that i've plugged into my laptop?
<JaredForTheWin> I'm starting to wonder if Rory is actually human, not a bot...
<Rory> wepslame: also as a general tip don't come in here mentioning you're trying to crack a network
<Rory> JaredForTheWin: what?
<toni54321> in the dash i have softuer updater. its ok?
<Abp> Rory, "Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log" this was the message."  i had it when came here. ws asked to run fiull upgrade, reboot, kill jockey. found pid of jockey, kill cmd gave "" no such process. hw cn i mk sure jockey is nt running aftr i reboot.?
<Rory> Abp: It won't be running after you reboot. Did you look at the file mentioned to see what the issue was?
<Rory> Abp: You can view running processes with "ps aux | grep jo[c]key"
<Abp> ya. big file.. addtnl driver - broadcom STA wireless ws blockd.
<Abp> k. wl do aftr reeboot. thx.
<Rory> Abp: Try runnig jockey again after reboot, if it fails put the error log on http://paste.ubuntu.com so I can see
<Abp> cmd fr running jockey?
<Rory> Abp: I think jockey, or maybe jockey-gtk
<Rory> Abp: Or just open it in the GUI by clicking the Drivers tab in Software Sources
<Abp> k. wl try. more thngs r upgrading.
<Abp> k.
<Helasraizam> Hey guys, I've got a Lenovo Z710 with GeForce/integrated graphics (optimus) on a gpt partitioned system consisting of four Windows8 partitions (sda1-4) and 1 Ubuntu13.10 (sda5).  UEFI-enabled/Legacy-supported, no fastboot/secureboot, grub works.  Used to boot to black screen-->added nomodeset to grub, worked for a night and doesn't work anymore.
<Helasraizam> ERROR: If Legacy is enabled, boots to black screen with mouse.  If UEFI forced, boots to cmd line, startx gives error (startx gives blackscreen on Legacy).
<Helasraizam> How do I fix my blackscreen?
<JaredForTheWin> I see your problem.
<JaredForTheWin> Windows 8 and UEFI.
<Helasraizam> I wouldn't mind some clarification on that.  I'd like a gpt filesystem, and followed Ubuntu's (U)EFI guide.  The installation did work fine for several boots, during which I installed some software (emacs/emacs-related things)
<Helasraizam> and btw it seems to freeze on "Loading extension GLX"
<streulma> what about resolution on a retina display on Macbook Pro with Ubuntu 13.10 ?
<jubale> Can someone help me find the bug that makes software updater say there are updates, yet always say it's up to date when I tell it to update?
<Helasraizam> Finally, /var/log/Xorg.0.log gives:
<Helasraizam> "Loading Extension GLX **** Fatal server error: ***** (EE) no screens found(EE)"
<Helasraizam> (*****=\n; didn't want to get kicked by the ominous floodbots at the top of the room)
<WileTheCoyot> hello everyone
<Helasraizam> Hello Wile
<WileTheCoyot> how could i install the full netbeans ide? i like using it for c/c++, java ee, html5 etc
<Helasraizam> https://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html Which one do you want?
<WileTheCoyot> is possible to install it using apt-get?
<Prollux> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<Helasraizam> yep, sudo apt-get install netbeans
<Annony> I am currently using windows 7, and I have a 30 gb "free"(unpartitioned) partition, which I would like to install unbutu to. Is there anyway of doing so without burning a cd/dvd ?
<Prollux> sorry
<WileTheCoyot> Helasraizam: is that one the full?
<ggomez91> Annony: Is using an USB an option?
<Annony> ggomez91 - nope, too old pc. bios can't boot from usb. not even sure if I can find usb around, but that won't matter anyway.
<Annony> is there really no way of booting ubuntu installer from hard drive?
<ggomez91> Annony: what about wubi? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<bekks> ggomez91: Wubi discountinued support.
<Annony> ggomez91 - it's not really unbutu, nor really booting :\ not to mention it is dropped since version 13, and only support 12.04
<bekks> ggomez91: It is just for taking a short glance, not for regular use.
<Annony> Is there no way of booting from an hard drive or something like that?
<Helasraizam> Wile: Looking that up--but know that the version in the repositories is 7.0.1 while the latest is 7.3, so you may want to download it
<wepslame> When i am trying to turn off the internal wireless card, with the command "ifdown wlan0", the output is: ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<wepslame> When i am trying to turn off the internal wireless card, with the command "ifdown wlan0", the output is: ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured. What could the problem be?
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, windows is installed and running now running ubuntu live cd
<Wiz_KeeD> What do you suggest?
<Abp> bye.. going to reboot. thx.
<llutz> wepslame: "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down"    ifdown only works with interfaces configure in /etc/network/interfaces
<Annony> m.. wait, can I install ubuntu on the "new" partition, using wubi?
<Earlo> I am trying to install Ubuntu, but in installation, my mouse or keyboard aren't able to send any outputs to the computer, thus making installing impossible.
<Earlo> I got amd processr, could this cause it?
<Prollux> I love ubuntu
<Prollux> I love lamp
<tharkun> And the question is?
<Guest51777> I remember LAMP what was it again?
<llutz> Annony: there is a way to convert a wubi-installation into a regular install later.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/635/how-to-convert-wubi-install-into-regular-install
<Prollux> why do you have to ask a question
<Prollux> how's that for a question
<tharkun> Because this is a support channel?
<Prollux> no
<Prollux> it's because you're gay
<remu> I'm having a really weird issue with NFS. On my NFS server I have /mnt/strg1/Movies and /mnt/strg1/TV. These are bind mounted to /export/Movies and /export/TVShows. When I ls either of the two export directories I see the files I expect. When I try to mount ip:/export/Movies to temp, ls reports the correct files. However when I try to mount ip:/export/TVShows to temp2, ls reports the same files as temp.
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> hey guys ive downloaded a firefox nightly build on ubuntu, however the firefox icon (mozicon) isnt showing  where is the directory for firefox icons?
<tharkun> DJones: Regular troll?
<remu> I was initially trying to access these NFS shares using XBMC and regardless of the share I chose it always showed me the content of /mnt/strg1/Movies. Which is when I started to try mounting locally to see what the result would be.
<k1l_> tharkun: yes, dont mind the trolls :)
<DJones> tharkun: Yep
<Helasraizam> Sorry Wile, nobody in the forums seems to support installing netbeans from apt-get, since it's 3 sub-versions behind (7.0 in the repos, 7.3 online), so I recommend you just install it from the webpage like it says, making sure to install java jdk and java..  If you really want to install it from apt-get (or synaptic), it looks like the libraries are called libnb-..., which you could do a search on.  Still, I suggest getting it on
<tharkun> Sorry for feeding it.
<WileTheCoyot> Helasraizam: thanks
<jubale> Ubuntu keeps saying there is 13MB update available, but when I tell it to update it says system is up to date.
<mati75> hello
<mati75> I looking for someone ubuntu user
<Rory> mati75: This is the Ubuntu support channel, do you have a support question?
<sasha^> Hai, just wondering, is it possible to use multiple Raspbian installations with berryboot?
<Rory> jubale: What happens when you run in a terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fishor> hello all, i use ubuntu 13.10 and right not discovered that hotkays for copy/past (ctrl-c/ctrl-v) and many others are not working. Do any one other has this issues? are there some bug repports or worarounds?
<Rory> fishor: Are they not working in every single application?
<mati75> sasha^: you can install raspdian by dd
<sasha^> so that I can have different things run when it starts up automatically, e.g. use one install as a wireless projector interface (airplay & vnc), and another install as a LED controller
<jubale> apt-get update has a few things it can't get, upgrade says everything is upgraded.
<Rory> sasha^: This is Ubuntu support I think you accidentally went to the wrong channel
<mati75> Rory: I'm Debian DD and need result of one command from Ubuntu
<sasha^> Yes but it's a linuxy channel Rory :3
<Abp> hi.. Rory there?
<sasha^> if someone wants to unban be from #raspberrypi I'll be fine with that too
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, I installed it next to windows and it boots directly into windows...
<Wiz_KeeD> Could this be because of UEFI crap?
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Can you try running the boot repair app from a Live CD https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Rory> sasha^: Try ##linux
<Rory> mati75: Ask your question
<mati75> dpkg-vendor --query vendor
<fishor> Rory, yes, in every single app: gnote, libreoffice,
<bekks> mati75: "Ubuntu"
<mati75> bekks: ok, thanks
<Helasraizam> Anyone good with Xorg?  booting to "(EE) no screens found(EE)"
<fishor> Rory, it feels like ctrl is not working
<Guest51777> whats the difference between DPKG and Apt?
<Abp> Rory: rebooted sys. wireless adapter is showing. but can not connect to net. broadcom STA wireless driver trouble. done upgrading.
<Rory> Guest51777: dpkg is the program which installs .deb packages. apt is a package manager which deals with dependncies, versions etc
<Rory> Abp: Do you see your network in the list?
<Guest51777> ah ok thanks
<Rory> !apt | Guest51777
<ubottu> Guest51777: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<sefrus> Why is acleandir not provided with netatalk package like everything I read says it should be? Running 13.10
<Abp> ya.
<Abp> the ssid is showing.
<Rory> Abp: And what happens when you try to connect?
<j0chn> hi
<j0chn> i have a problem connectin gmy galaxy nexus to ubuntu 12.04
<Abp> i added new connection. the encryption in modem is WAP-WPA2 personal wid passphrase. only option showing here is
<j0chn> im using android 4.3 on the smartphone
<Abp> ; WEP
<j0chn> and it already worked twice (connecting phone to ubuntu) and suddenly it does not
<Rory> Abp: Rather than adding a new connection manually, can you select your network from the list of networks which appears?
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, did that before and it made the grub thing show two entries
<Abp> whenever attempted to connect.. msg: "DISCONNECTED"
<j0chn> I activated usb debugging reseted m y phone
<j0chn> and I don't know what else to do
<Abp> ok.. deleting the created one and trying.
<Rory> Abp: Can you please paste the output of the command "lspci -v" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rory> j0chn: Are you getting an error?
<Abp> sure.
<Wiz_KeeD> Why doesn't it show after 3 installs Rory ?
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: In your BIOS, what is the boot order?
<Wiz_KeeD> Hard-drive and dvd
<Abp> Rory: huge o/t .. any particular section?
<Wiz_KeeD> and no cd is inside, and no other hard-drive
<Rory> Abp: install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) then run "lspci -v | pastebinit"
<Abp> k.
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Humour me; run boot repair now and tell me what options are on your Grub menu
<Wiz_KeeD> so I should run the live-cd Rory ?
<j0chn> @Rory: no nothing happens
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Yes follow the instructions in the wiki link I gave you
<fishor> Rory, Abp, for short time there was issue with apparmor, it blocked dhclient
<j0chn> no messasge no blinking or ound
<Rory> j0chn: On your phone can you go to settings -> storage then press Menu and select USB Computer Connection
<Rory> j0chn: If there is an option there for USB Mass Storage, select it
<Abp> hv run. only the link came up dat u gave.
<j0chn> "Media Device (MTP)
<j0chn> already selected
<j0chn> I wonder because it has already been detected by ubuntu (lsusb) and adb (adb devices)
<Rory> j0chn: Is this after an Android version upgrade? What version did you upgrade from and to?
<j0chn> I did not upgrade it. It is Android 4.3 and I just reseted it to initial settings.
<j0chn> (Factory Data Reset)
<Rory> Abp: OK so what is the link?
<Abp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6536822/
<j0chn> And I copied a rule (51-android.rules) with subystem usb Mode 0666 and a lot of vendor IDs
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, ok I will, doesn't explain why it doesn't work out of the box as it did on my other notebook :(
<Rory> j0chn: Out of interest, can you try as a different user, or as the guest user?
<Rory> !uefi | Wiz_KeeD this might help explain
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD this might help explain: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<j0chn> w8
<Rory> Abp: What is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Abp> geting u..
<ABC> if i install ubuntu 13.10 with a internet cable conected nvidia and ather driver are downloaded automaticly????????????
<Abp> Rory:  Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Rory> ABC: Not automatically but you can install them from Additional Drivers after installation
<ABC> wherw i can find that
<ABC> ?
<j0chn> how do i login as guest?
<j0chn> i want to use "alt + ctrl + f6" to log in
<Wiz_KeeD> Ok i'm starting to make sense of it
<j0chn> but I am asked for a password I did not set
<Wiz_KeeD> But the thing is I had not made any changes in bios/uefi between installs
<Wiz_KeeD> Which is pretty strange Rory to be honest
<Wiz_KeeD> And I don't see any option like that in bios :(
<Rory> ABC: It's a tab in the Software Sources program
<ABC> in the dash?
<Rory> j0chn: Every account has a password, you'll just have to remember harder
<Rory> ABC: Yes open the program Software Sources
<j0chn> I just set a PW for the account I am using atm
<ABC> ok
<Rory> j0chn: Oh I see, I don't think you can log in as the guest in a terminal like that
<Wiz_KeeD> I can tell it boots in EFI mode Rory since I get that different screen
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: OK what's your current situation? You have Ubuntu and Windows installed now?
<Abp> Rory: output of: cat /etc/issue -- Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Wiz_KeeD> Both Rory, just grub is not starting
<Wiz_KeeD> booting directly to windows
<Wiz_KeeD> Did not get a chance to install the boot repair thing
<sean_> Hello, i'm trying to debug my .xsession / x-session-manager. My goal is to turn on my PC and have ~/.xsession run. This file contains 'exec i3' for my window manager. I'm not sure how to begin debugging this, but right now the screen goes black after grub and the Ubuntu logo. I have to ctrl+alt+f1 to command-line then I can run 'startx' to get to 'i3'. Any help is appreciated!
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: OK I'll wait
<Wiz_KeeD> So no further investigating, run that?
<Rory> Ironman: Yes please
<Wiz_KeeD> Isn't it better to try to turn off uefi or smth?
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: ^
<Rory> (sorry Ironman )
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: If you can, then do
<j0chn> Rory: I switch the terminal and logged in as another user. But the phone is not detected too
<Rory> Abp: Can you do a full upgrade including the kernel by running: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Abp> ok.
<j0chn> Rory: Should I delete the 51-android.rules?
<Abp> Rory: done. all 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to removed and 0 not upgraded.
<Wiz_KeeD> Aparently, I cannot maybe I need to make a bios update
<Guardian1> does sudo apt-get update touch all installed packages too?
<Guardian1> or just the distro
<k1l_> Guardian1: all packages that are installed with the packages system. not packages that you did download yourself
<pvl1> how can i see what options a package was compiled with
<bekks> pvl1: technically, you cant.
<j0chn> Rory?
<SonikkuAmerica> j0chn: I assume you checked in Nautilus to see if it was listed there?
<js2n> exit
<SonikkuAmerica> Wiz_KeeD: What? So you installed Ubuntu on a UEFI machine and it just loads Windows directly instead?
<SonikkuAmerica> js2n: Try /quit
<SonikkuAmerica> Wiz_KeeD: And if so, are you in the Live environment now?
<j0chn> SonikkuAmerica: unfortunatly nothing happens
<SonikkuAmerica> j0chn: I didn't ask you that... I asked, did you open Nautilus (the "Files" application) and check the side bar under Devices?
<j0chn> Yes!
<SonikkuAmerica> j0chn: OK. Good. Is USB debugging turned on?
<j0chn> Yes
<SonikkuAmerica> j0chn: That's usually the problem... depending on the device, sometimes if the debugger is on, it won't connect as a mass storage device.
<j0chn> I just wonder because it already has been detected
<j0chn> And suddenly nothing happens anymore
<SonikkuAmerica> j0chn: Nothing as in adb commands don't work, or nothing as in you can't access it as a storage device?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Hard to believe, 2 types of nothing)
<SonikkuAmerica> j0chn: ^ (by the way, you can use [ adb pull ] and [ adb push ] to receive and send files in debugging mode, respectively)
<j0chn> I did not get your question. Because english is not my native language. But if I got you right: My adb commands do not work because adb devices does not list any devices and no I can't access it as storage device.
<Abp> hi.. ne1 to help me connecting with wireless?
<Helasraizam> Anyone up for troubleshooting a blackscreen?
<_Trullo> screensaver?
<Helasraizam> haha no such luck, unless it boots to a command prompt screensaver
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, configurigng grub-pc
<Wiz_KeeD> the dev/sda on the harddrive or dev/sda5
<Wiz_KeeD> whish is where linux would be, i assume i pick the first one
<ikonia> why are you manually configuring grub
<ikonia> the installer will do that for you
<Abp> Wiz_Keed , Rory has gone.. r u using 12.04?
<Abp> Rory is nt replying for long.
<wad> After editing /etc/default/grub, I ran "update-grub". Should I have run "update-grub2" instead? Ubuntu 13.10.
<Abp> my terminal is getting half hidden after restoring from taskbar.
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, grub now starts but I have two windows loaders on sda1 and sda2
<Wiz_KeeD> now what?
<[deXter]|> Hi folks, looking at sources.list, is http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy-security   the same as http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy-security/  ?
<antithesis_> It occurred to me that Ubuntu gives all the credit to Linux and none to GNU, so I came up with the idea of renaming it to GNUbuntu. What'ya all think? :)
<Wiz_KeeD> Abp, sorry didn't see that
<Wiz_KeeD> Yes i am usint 12.04
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I have uefi crap on my notebook and I installed windows first, then ubuntu alongside windows by leaving some space unpartitioned
<Abp> WHOIS Wiz_KeeD
<Wiz_KeeD> and then it boots directly into windows
<[deXter]|> Basically I want to replace security.ubuntu.com with a local mirror, so I was wondering how to go about doing that
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm Paul :) nice to meet you
<[deXter]|> Is there a way I can browse the file listing of security.ubuntu.com via a web browser?
<Wiz_KeeD> idk what it did or what happened to be honest but...
<k1l_> !apt-mirror | [deXter]
<[deXter]|> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, did I proceed in the correct manner?
<k1l_> [deXter]: maybe that is what you want: http://apt-mirror.github.io/
<[deXter]|> No that's not what I want k1l_
<[deXter]|> I want to browse the contents of security.ubuntu.com so that I can compare with a different mirror, so that I can replace it in my sources.list
<j0chn> Back to my usb connecting problem: I tried it with my galaxy s2 and that worked fine
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: still shouldn't need to apply grub menually
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, that is what the tutorial suggested
<Wiz_KeeD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Wiz_KeeD> or what do you mean?
<Abp> hello.. Done upgrading..  wireless nt connecting.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: "boot repair"
<Abp> jockey not running.
<Fabolicious> hiii eveyone
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, yes that's what I said myself but people here all suggested the same thing, it should not be needed since it worked perfectly on my other notebook with the same partitioning
<Wiz_KeeD> what can I do?
<ikonia> look at why it's failing
<ikonia> that well help you understand the failure and how to fix it
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: When you go into BootRepair, under the Advanced tab, you can set it up to boot in UEFI mode there.
<Wiz_KeeD> how do I do that? well...it's a bit late now
<Wiz_KeeD> it's already installed and i'm updating the system
<PatrickDickey> !UEFI | Wiz_KeeD This page (if the bot has one) will tell you about it.
<PatrickDickey> !uefi | Wiz_KeeD This page (if the bot has one) will tell you about it.
<Wiz_KeeD> PatrickDickey, so I needn't go through the proccess of reinstralling just setting up uefi? why doesn't it do that automatically? all notebooks after 2011 have it...
<Wiz_KeeD> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah read about that a bit
<PatrickDickey> Well if your laptop is like mine, the Ubuntu Live CD won't boot (graphics issues on mine) in UEFI Mode. So you have to install in BIOS Legacy mode, and use the steps there to fix it.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: my notebook is post 2011 and doesn't have it
<Wiz_KeeD> Note: Some BIOSes (e.g. American Megatrends' "Aptio", found on the Asus vivobook series) call Legacy mode "Compatibility Support Module" or simply "CSM".
 * PatrickDickey can't even get Windows 7 to boot in UEFI mode... Stupid Toshiba laptops. :S
<Wiz_KeeD> I do have american megatrends and asus indeed but no such setting, maybe I should update bios?
<Wiz_KeeD> At least i'm not alone PatrickDickey
<Wiz_KeeD> no such settings to boot in bio/legagy etc
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: If you scroll over to Advanced, the bottom most entry (System Configuration?) Is where it's located.
<Wiz_KeeD> you are talking about the bootloader now PatrickDickey ?
<PatrickDickey> Nope. In BIOS.
<PatrickDickey> What I ended up trying (and I'm still trying it) is to install Ubuntu Server in UEFI mode, and then add the desktop later.
<Helasraizam> I just installed with gpt/(u)efi; this helped a lot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Wiz_KeeD> PatrickDickey, I will try but I doubt i will have such a setting
<Wiz_KeeD> So what should I be looking for exactly?
<k0d3g3ar> quiet here
<daftykins> k0d3g3ar: shh you woke me up. do you have a question?
<Wiz_KeeD> Ok PatrickDickey, over in advanced in bios/uefi whatever it's called
<k0d3g3ar> yes what is the air speed if unladenbswallow?
<daftykins> air speed of an unladen swallow?
<daftykins> well is it an african swallow or...?
<PatrickDickey> k0d3g3ar: African or European?
<Wiz_KeeD> POSt logo type, start easy flash, play psost sound, internal pointing device, wke on lid open, power of energy saving asus usb charger+ in battery mode, intel virtualization technology intel aes-ni, sata configuration, graphics configuration, intel anti-theft technology, usb confi, network stack
<Wiz_KeeD> that's all
<k0d3g3ar> lol
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: What are the tabs at the top of the BIOS window?
<tgm4883> If the "additional drivers" isn't picking up my graphics card, should I just install the correct driver from the repo or is there something else I need to do (or alternatively, should I install the driver from nvidia)?
<Wiz_KeeD> Main, Advanced, Boot, Security, Save & Exit
<Wiz_KeeD> that's it
<Wiz_KeeD> Main has just time and date nothing else
<daftykins> tgm4883: prioritise the repo ones to try first
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: And under Advanced, you have what you listed above, right? What's under Boot?
<Wiz_KeeD> Launch PXE OpROM - disabled
<Wiz_KeeD> Boot option priorities with boot option 1 p0: toshiba blabla (hdd)
<Wiz_KeeD> boot option 2 P2: Matshita dvd-rom (optical drive)
<Wiz_KeeD> CD/DVD Rom drive bbs priorities
<Wiz_KeeD> and Hard Drive BBS priorities
<PatrickDickey> Ok, which asus model is your laptop?
<Wiz_KeeD> also delete boot option
<FloodBot1> Wiz_KeeD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wiz_KeeD> Asus R501VB-S3116D
<tgm4883> daftykins, ok, will do. shutting down lightdm and installing nvidia-319-updates now
<adamu> Hello
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: When you boot up, hit F12, and if you get a Boot Menu, see if you have the option to boot in both UEFI or CSM (Legacy) mode. If you do, it will look like UEFI Boot to CD-ROM and then Boot to CD-ROM (or something like that).
<Wiz_KeeD> PatrickDickey, i remember trying f12 nothing happend
<PatrickDickey> You might need to update your BIOS then. See if one of their updates adds that capability or not.
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm opens  bios but no new options
<ABC> hi
<Wiz_KeeD> It is updated but there is no mention of the changes...
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: Under one of your tabs, do you see something like Intel Rapid Storage Technology?
<ABC> whe i cen download the nvidia driver for ubuntu 13-10
<Wiz_KeeD> PatrickDickey, Intel Virtualization Technology
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: Have you disabled "Fast Startup" in Windows 8?
<rasu> hello. Is there any way to run a script at a specific date and time like 2015-12-09 11:15
<Wiz_KeeD> Where in windows 8?
<knightshade> !cron | rasu
<ubottu> rasu: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<wepslame> Can someone recommend me a channel dedicated to Wireless Networking, Encryptions and similar things? Thanks in advance.
<Rallias> So... uhm... is there a way to tell exactly what motherboard I have on my Ubuntu machine?
<ABC> where i can download the nvidia driver for ubuntu 13-10
<ABC> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> I also have a tab system setup in grub
<rasu> knightshade: can i set year in cron??
<bekks> ABC: it is in the repos: apt-cache search nvidia
<esde> i've used ssh keygen on the "local machine" to create my SSH Key Pair and then i used ssh-copy-id to copy the public key into the "remote host" and then I changed PermitRootLogin to without-password and tried to login, as per this tut and it's still asking for my password https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys--2 oh and i restarted ssh on the remote machine too
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: Under Control Panel, Power Options, What does the power button do.
<adamu> ABC, You can also download it from the NVIDIA website its under NVIDIA Unix Drivers
<Wiz_KeeD> In windows PatrickDickey ?
<ABC> how i can di it
<Wiz_KeeD> Is this even os specific?
<knightshade> wepslame: #linux-wireless
<Rallias> esde, Did you do an service ssh restart ?
<ABC> ok it work i think
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: Yes. That's where you disable Fast Startup. Then in BIOS, make sure you disabled Secure Boot.
<adamu> ABC, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<bekks> ABC: apt-cache search nvidia; then install the driver supporting your hardware.
<Wiz_KeeD> PatrickDickey, tghere is no such thing as secure booti n my bios
<Wiz_KeeD> Either way, what's the difference since I've updated grub now?
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: So, you can boot to either Windows or Linux now?
<Wiz_KeeD> PatrickDickey, after running the bootloader thing yes
<Wiz_KeeD> My question was: 1.why did i need to do that? adn 2.why do I have two windows startups?
<PatrickDickey> Good deal then. :)
<ABC> ok now i'm on the nvidia site and i have an amd 64
<rasu> hello. Is there any way to run a script at a specific date and time like 2015-12-09 11:15 in cron i dont think i can set the year.
<PatrickDickey> ABC: Then you want a driver that's x86_64 or just plain 64-bit.
<_dib_> When I do CTRL+ALT+1, and get to tty1, I login as root and do startx, then I go to CTRL+ALT+7, to get to my normal account. But when I go back to CTRL+ALT+1, I have to do CTRL+ALT+Z and then startx again
<_dib_> Is there a way to just resume it?
<_dib_> Because it seems to still be running
<esde> yes
<esde> Rallias, yes
<adamu> rasu, x86-64 = amd64
<ABC> long version?
<Wiz_KeeD> PatrickDickey, you mean to say that I needn't do all that bootloader fixing thing and I could just uncheck that option?
<Wiz_KeeD> And it would have shown grub?
<PatrickDickey> rasu: In your crontab, it should show you the format. Put the time in in that format. like 11 15 00 12 09 2015 /script-to-run
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: You had to do it, because GRUB probably installed in CSM mode, not UEFI mode (which is why it would boot right to Windows). As for the two windows startups, I'm not sure.
<_dib_> Does anyone have an answer to my question? Before it goes out of sight.
<Wiz_KeeD> Then what is the point of disabling the fast startup PatrickDickey ?
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: Because when you start up from a cold boot (powered off), Windows will just start itself. It hibernates (more or less) instead of actually shutting down.
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: So, in other words, with Fast Startup enabled, it bypasses the bootloader altogether.
<rasu> PatrickDickey: in my crontab i can see minute hour dayofmonth month dayofweak
<PatrickDickey> rasu, then I'm not sure if you can set it for a particular year. Plus, I'm not sure why you'd want to run a script one time in the future (at least one time that's further out than one year from today).
<Wiz_KeeD> PatrickDickey, yet it didn't bypass grub at any time
<ABC> now i'm downloading, whe finish what i have to do?
<tgm4883> daftykins, that seems to have worked great, other than now I've run the unigine heaven benchmark and want a second video card for SLI :)
<rasu> PatrickDickey: i dont know if i will use it but i want to have the possibility
<adamu> ABC, Not for Ubuntu but should be helpful http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/centos-nvidia.html
<rasu> PatrickDickey: do you know if theres any other whay than cron?
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: Well if it's still enabled, I'd say that grub loaded the windows bootloader, which basically started up from hibernation.
<Wiz_KeeD> ouch!
<PatrickDickey> rasu: I'm not sure. I don't think they intended it to be used that far in the future, because you can't guarantee that the script (or even the computer) will still be available then.
<hassen_> is Opera available for ubuntu?
<kostkon> hassen_, yes
<daftykins> tgm4883: haha - SLI isn't that great imo, better to have a newer single-card
<_dib_> hassen, you know you can just check that yourself, right?
<tgm4883> daftykins, I've got a GTX 760, but I just found the tessellation option in this benchmark and it makes it look amazing. Takes my FPS from 30 to 15-18 though
<daftykins> hehe
<Wiz_KeeD> PatrickDickey, it's also scanning and reparigin drive d every time when loading windows wtf
<kal_> hi how can i take copy all the mysql folder with its database and tables to store it in another pc?
<sveinse> Not so sure this is the right channel: Doesn't the ubuntu ld support --sysroot? Any toolchain ppl around? It sais it does, but after spending hours debugging, I still picks up libs from the system and not from sysroot
<PatrickDickey> Wiz_KeeD: Fast Startup. ;) Do you just have Windows 8 and Linux, or do you have Windows 8, Windows 7/Vista, and Linux?
<Wiz_KeeD> win 8 and linux
<adamu> kal_, Try the mysqldump tool
<PatrickDickey> And what is Drive D? Is it a data drive, that's shared between both of them?
<kal_> adamu: how?
<adamu> kal_, https://duckduckgo.com/?q=how+to+use+mysqldump+on+linux
<PatrickDickey> Basically, Wiz_KeeD, if you have Fast Startup enabled, and boot to anything other than Windows 8, the next time you boot to it, it realizes that something changed on one of the drives (because your other operating system loaded the drive). So it does a checkdisk on it.
<anish[1]> Today I upgraded to 13.10 my welcome screen is not coming but my terminal is working.Please help.
<anish[1]> It doesn't show anything on the screen but my terminal works.
<PatrickDickey> anish[1]: try startx and see if that loads. If it doesn't, then it should give you an error message.
<anish[1]> let me try
<kostkon> anish[1], try  sudo service lightdm start
<esde> http://pastebin.com/6H1G5rgA shouldnt the pub key be id_rsa.pub and private by id_rsa?
<anish[1]> it gave "Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to to X server"
<anish[1]> Let me try what koston said
<anish[1]> koston: job is already running
<anish[1]> I am getting that.
<anish[1]> PatrickDickye: when i ran that command it gave me that warning and blank screen again got started
<ABC> i dowload the long version but when i run it show onli a empty indow. now i'm dowloading the short version
<adamu> ABC, empty window?
<ABC> yes open a window and dot show nothing inside
<adamu> ABC, did you chmod +x NVIDIA*.run && ./NVIDIA*.run
<anish[1]> I don't know why after updating to 13.10 I am getting blank screen.Let me try starting X11 .
<ABC> no i click on th e downloaded file
<ABC> and it run
<Beldar> anish[1], Have you tried a nomodeset boot from the grub menu?
<adamu> ABC, Oh run it from the terminal window it should work then
<anish[1]> Beldar: how to do that?
<MannerMan> Hi there, I have recently installed Ubuntu 13.10 on a ASUS ZenBook, and everything is working fine except the touchpad's rightclick button. Two finger scroll, click-and-drag etc all work just fine, but not rightclick from the button. I have tried the solutions provided here; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime#Touchpad without success. Any ideas?
<ABC> ok can u giv me the comand?
<adamu> ABC, ./NVIDIA*.run
<Beldar> !nomodeset | anish[1]
<ubottu> anish[1]: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> anish[1], Graphic drivers may not follow a distro upgrade.
<anish[1]> Beldar: ok let me try this option
<ABC> yes i'm usin mow nomodeset. what can i do for  runig the driver from hte termimal
<MannerMan> In xinput, the touchpad is identified as ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad
<Beldar> anish[1], also check post 3 here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968492
<Beldar> states 12.04 but still usable
<arooni-mobile> for some reason on ubuntu 13.10 i cannot use the left shift key + control combo (nothing happens).  i would expect to be able to be able to highlight different things.  any idea why this isn't working?
<adamu> ABC, run the NVIDIA driver from the terminal as root then it should blacklist nouveau (if you have nouveau loaded I assume you do) then you will have to reboot and then run the NVIDIA installer and it should work
<anish[1]> Beldar: i actually don't know how to use grub.Now I am on my grub and i gave acpi_osi=         but i don't know how to boot the kernel after that.
<anish[1]> Beldar: so i am reading about it.
<acer_> hello everyone.  I recently re-installed ubuntu 12.04, and I can no longer use Shift+Enter as a shortcut key-combination (I get the message that the combo is too generic).  Is there any way to override that?
<Beldar> anish[1], I believe the boot from there is ctrl-x could be wrong, in that grub e for edit you would insert nomodeset than boot, do you know the graphic hardware you have?
<anish[1]> Beldar: yes nvidiea
<ABC> how caan i run it from hte terminal? what i have to write?
<Beldar> anish[1], figured as such, nvidia drivers do not follow a distro upgrade in general, did you use a ppa for it or a proprietary driver
<anish[1]> Beldar: i bought this notebook with ubuntu installed.
<anish[1]> Beldar: so whenever i used to update it used to work automatically.
<arooni-mobile> how can i figure out which app is getting bound do a specific key combination?
<Beldar> anish[1], Ah, new?, what was the manufacturer?
<anish[1]> Beldar: but i am getting power off ubuntu screen.
<anish[1]> Beldar: dell
<Beldar> anish[1], Cool, so you have distro upgraded before?
<anish[1]> Beldar: no, I upgraded myself by just clicking on ubuntu screen.
<ABC> how can i run nvidia from hte terminal? what i have to write?
<Beldar> anish[1], I Mean you have on this computer upgraded from one release to another before?
<anish[1]> Beldar: yes
<money> hi i have a webcam but it dont recognize by skype what can i do
<Beldar> anish[1], No problems in the past? Also did you add a ppa for this nvidia or use the proprietary graphic driver?
<bekks> money: which ubuntu do you use?
<money> the newest ubuntu
<anish[1]> Beldar: i used propertietay graphics driver.There was no problem before.
<ABC> exsist any softwer for downloadin and installin all the drivers
<ABC> ?
<Beldar> anish[1], the proprietary offered by ubuntu or from the nvidia website?
<anish[1]> Beldar: so i tried using recovery mode and failsafe option and it now shows "the system is running in low graphics mdoe"
<[deXter]|> Hi all, does anyone know how to display the FPS when playing a video using mplayer2 / mpv ?
<JOptionPane> need android iso for a vm.....
<money> how can i make my webcam work on skype with my ubuntu?
<Beldar> anish[1], That is good are you on the desktop, and answer that last question if you can.
<anish[1]> Beldar: it says your screen, grpahics card and input device settings could not be detecetd correctly
<anish[1]> Beldar: offered by ubuntu
<ABC> exsist any softwer for downloadin and installin all the drivers?
<Beldar> anish[1], sure read these questions closely they are pertinent, are you on the desktop.
<anish[1]> Beldar: yes.
<anish[1]> Beldar: I am having ubuntu next to me and talking from my windows desktop.
<Beldar> anish[1], Cool. so I'm not really an expert on drivers, I was mainly trying o get you to the desktop, from what I could tell you were not getting there before am I correct?
<wiricus> Hola I am having trouble installing OpenSCAD. Recieving error about unmet dependencies. what that mean
<anish[1]> Beldar: sorry couldn't understand you.
<NeverHere> PackardBell,
<Beldar> anish[1], You were not able to boot to the desktop until now right?
<PackardBell> NeverHere
<NeverHere> PackardBell, query
<motaka2> Does anyone knows a good book on linux networking ?
<anish[1]> Beldar: ok, so here is the story: i bought this laptop which is currently not working after i upgraded to 13.10. I upgraded to many earlier version and didn't have this problem.Yesterday night i tried updating again as i was emboldened by the fact that i had previuosly in the past had upgraded successfully.
<ABC> exsist any softwer for downloadin and installin all the drivers?
<Beldar> anish[1], right, but after the upgrade to 13.10, the issue now was you could not get to the desktop, am I correct here?
<arooni-mobile> control + shift + c and v don't work in terminal ; ubuntu 13.10;  ideas?
<kostkon> arooni-mobile, gnome-terminal?
<anish[1]> Beldar: yes, as the screen is not coming up after ubuntu screen loads the initial "loading ...." screen.So i am using my office laptop to connect to IRC channel.
<arooni-mobile> kostkon, yes;  as well as any other app for text entry (to move highlighter faster when selecting text via keyboard).  to be clear the 'right' shift + control combo works; this one doesnt
<arooni-mobile> on the left doesnt work
<Beldar> anish[1], Cool so my guess is reloading the correct driver is what is needed, I'm not sure on removing ant there now though. Run in the terminal  software-properties-gtk  to open the software sources and look in additional drivers.
<Beldar> *any
<kostkon> arooni-mobile, hmm ok
<ABC> nvidia driver dont run. hiw can i run in form terminal
<anish[1]> Beldar:it fails
<Beldar> anish[1], One can remove and load drivers from a terminal outside the desktop, I just wanted to at least get you to the desktop so someone who would be more knowledgeable in this area can get you all set up.
<anish[1]> Beldar:segmentatino fault
<Beldar> anish[1], when are you getting this error?
<anish[1]> when i type software-properties-gtk in terminal
<anish[1]> Beldar: anyway i will load up previous version now.As i don't want to waste my time in doing all this crap
<Beldar> anish[1], hmm, not sure there can you get to the additional drivers in another way, I assume you are familiar with this already.
<anish[1]> Beldar:yes, but i don't want to do that messy process...
<Beldar> anish[1], Cool, if you think you have a workable answer.
<anish[1]> Beldar: thanks buddy for the help though.
<Beldar> anish[1], No prob.
<bardu> salve a tutti
<Boreeas> What exactly does "Could not deduce (a ~ [a])" mean
<LayAnotherBlock> Is Ubuntu Open Source?
<k1l_> yes it is
<LayAnotherBlock> so i can use code snippets from it? I wanna make an OS witn code
<linus_>   hi, i installed the  ubuntu system 3 times now.and it turns out to be  broken i don't no what's wrong.here is the message i get after installation finishes , http://dpaste.com/1496408/
<bekks> linus_: Looks like a broken USB device.
<marjan> hi
<linus_> bekks:gparted said "Invalid partition table - recursive partition on /dev/sdc",then i pressed device table"to correct it
<marjan> who can help me with wireeless drivers
<linus_>  gparted said "Invalid partition table - recursive partition on /dev/sdc",then i pressed device>create partition  table"to correct it
<Beldar> marjan, Post the hardware, you can find it with lspci if internal.
<linus_> but i still get the  "Invalid partition table - recursive partition on /dev/sdc" message
<anonymousdeivid> oi
<marjan> dell inspiron 1564
<marjan> where do i post?
<Beldar> marjan, The channel works with you stating the issues rather than asking for help.
<Beldar> marjan, The wireless hardware
<marjan> i cant install the drivers
<tozen> hi ubupeople! :)) how is possible to switch off/on usb backlight on console? thx
<marjan> tryed 2 diferent sites for help
<Beldar> marjan, read my posts, lspci for finding the wireless hardware.
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, are you around?
<Wiz_KeeD> I am formatting the notebook for the 5th time in the last 2-3 hours, any1 around for some support?
<marjan> what is lspci?
<Beldar> marjan, A command run in the terminal.
<LayAnotherBlock> What programming language was used for Ubuntu?
<Beldar> LayAnotherBlock, multiple
<LayAnotherBlock> multiple?
<Beldar> LayAnotherBlock, languages
<LayAnotherBlock> what languages are they?
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: Ubuntu consists of a myriad of of applications, and a lot of them are programmed in different languages.
<LayAnotherBlock> No... I mean just the OS. Not the apps
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: "Different languages."
<marjan> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Beldar> !broadcom | marjan try this wiki
<ubottu> marjan try this wiki: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys?
<k1l_> LayAnotherBlock: i think you want to get to know what a linux distributor is.
<marjan> ok
<klehmc> Hey I am trying to cross compile for arm and am getting a libc.so missing error, has anyone run into this before?
<LayAnotherBlock> i know what they are... I make some with SUSE Studio
<Wiz_KeeD> If I install windows and the linux grub does not load because of UEFI thing, should I boot into live-cd and then run boot fix thing and reinstall grub or just change a setting?
<Beldar> marjan, If you still have problems, state what you have tried to the channel and include that wifi hardware info. ;)
<ludvigsj> Is this the right place to ask about a hardware (touchpad) problem? Or is that a kernel thing?
<Beldar> ludvigsj, This is general ubuntu issues, so state the issue.
<Beldar> to the channel
<LayAnotherBlock> Ok. How do i get a Linux Kernal so i can make my own Linux Distribution?
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: Download it at www.kernel.org
<Beldar> LayAnotherBlock, Nice dream, there are many already. ;)
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: and it is called "kernel", not "kernal".
<marjan> thanks i was looking for easy way :)
<k1l_> LayAnotherBlock: i think your issue suits better into ##linux than in this channel
<Beldar> marjan, Hopefully that is it.
<klehmc> LayAnotherBlock: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<ludvigsj> I have a non-functioning touchpad on my Acer E1-572. Seems as though it registers only a very small, sporadic set of the stream of events sent from the hardware.
<perry> hi, is there a good or official guide to installing AMD drivers on Saucy?
<ludvigsj> (As in if I log the touchpad input i see input only once every second or so while moving my finger around)
<k1l_> perry: install the fglrx from the ubuntu repo
<k1l_> !fglrx | perry
<ubottu> perry: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ludvigsj> (It works in Windows, so not a hardware issue)
<perry> those drivers are up to date with whatever AMD pushes out yes?
<ABC> i meke nvidia instalation fron terminal now  is showing "Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
<ABC> fatjon@fatjon-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~$" what i have to do?
<klehmc> ludvigsj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/325592/ubuntu-13-04-problem-with-the-synaptics-touchpad-on-a-acer-aspire-one-zg5-aoa1   does that apply to you (installing synaptics)
<Beldar> ludvigsj, You want to be careful to not spread this info across multiple posts, keep it concise and together and relevant.
<k1l_> perry: they are not the most recent. but they are made working with ubuntu
<ABC> help
<k1l_> perry: you can install the amd drivers from their homepage. but ubuntu cant support that. if something goes wrong ask amd for help
<LayAnotherBlock> ok. i got the kernel, and i'm currently unpacking the .tar file i got. Now what?
<ludvigsj> klehmc: I have tried the synaptiks thing. The touchpad is detected, but I don't get all the touch-messages.
<ABC> i meke nvidia instalation fron terminal now  is showing "Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
<ABC> fatjon@fatjon-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~$" what i have to do now?
<Ilmen> Hello; Is there a way to prevent certain drive's link to appear in the laucher?
<klehmc> ludvigsj: Sad times, I don't have any other ideas for you.
<Beldar> ludvigsj, might be relevant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192280
<Ilmen> My HDD has a number of system drives which show up in the laucher bar; I'd like to disable appearance of some of them
<ludvigsj> Beldar: That does seem VERY relevant, thank you, as i have experienced a number of those issues. A wonder that i havent stumbled across that post earlier. Thank you :)
<Nacolas> hello
<dougl> hello
<Bloodcage> Hey all... I've just installed Ubuntu 13.10 and it's a totally different desktop to me ... how do i find all the programs I've installed etc... is there a special program to use ??
<Beldar> ludvigsj, No problem, I see this thread referenced in another help blog, and it was multiple issues.
<Beldar> ludvigsj, I searched with your computer model, ubuntu and touchpad is all.
<dougl> Bloodcage, KDE
<Nacolas> amm... use the terminal for update of data base
<Bloodcage> thanks dougl but how do i launch it?? there is noch cmd line at all
<Bloodcage> very confusing this version
<LayAnotherBlock> ok... Where do i start making my linux distribution from? the filesystem? the apps? do i make the desktop environment?
<Nacolas> wath
<Beldar> LayAnotherBlock, Try ##linux this is ubuntu support. ;)
<Nacolas> go to the system/administration/
<dougl> "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop" I think will do it.
<ubuntu-studio> Bloodcage: when you move the mouse down the screen, you've got a bar with many links including terminal
<Nacolas> and  browser gestor of aplications
<Bloodcage> the tastbar is on the left side and no terminal installed though
<Nacolas> noo
<Bloodcage> softwaRE  center, hds and so on
<Beldar> LayAnotherBlock, I believe you have to register with freenode to get to ##linux however
<dougl> "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop" I think will do it. Bloodcage
<Bloodcage> thanks dougl... but i've no commandline where i can type it in
<Bloodcage> lol
<Bloodcage> like a noob.... this version is stressing me a lot
<ubuntu-studio> Ctrl Alt F1 to get a standard terminal
<dougl> Bloodcage, Ctrl Alt F1 to get a standard terminal
<LayAnotherBlock> I cannot use ##linux. It keeps saying i can't send messages to the channel
<Bloodcage> aaaay yes yes thanks... i'd forgotten lol
<ubuntu-studio> Bloodcage: and Ctrl Alt F7 to get back to standard screen :p
<k1l_> !register | LayAnotherBlock
<ubottu> LayAnotherBlock: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LayAnotherBlock> kll_: That wasn't the help i needed. lol
<Bloodcage> well that's it, thanks a lot
<Bloodcage> ;)
<Bloodcage> slowly i begin to remember lol
<ubuntu-studio> Bloodcage: excellent
<Beldar> LayAnotherBlock, You are on the wrong channel for your goals, ##linux is the closest to what you need, and you have to be registered to get there.
<Lotus> hey
<esde> remote machine doesnt work http://pastebin.com/dzYWBdnm remote machine DOES work on http://pastebin.com/QRvf4Bis What am i missing with ssh keys??
<esde> the remote mahine 2 will not accept my key :/
<bekks> esde: did you add your client public key to the hosts authorized_keys?
<esde> yes
<ubuntu-studio> esde: what about the rights of the .ssh folder? 600
<bekks> compare the authorized_keys of remote machine 1 and 2.
<esde> on local or remote?
<ubuntu-studio> remote
<bekks> 600 for the ssh folder will render it unusable.
<bekks> 0700 for the .ssh folder.
<esde> -rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 391 Dec  7 16:31 .ssh/authorized_keys
<esde> i think i set 777 to troubleshoot erms
<ubuntu-studio> too many rights
<esde> *p
<ActionParsnip> Esde: not wise, or secure
<bekks> esde: thats not going to work. Change permissions to 0600 on that file.
<ActionParsnip> Wish people didnt know about 777
<esde> ok
<esde> changed
<bekks> ActionParsnip++
<daftykins> hehe
<Beldar> linux does allow you really mess stuff up
<WeLinuxNow> hell yea it does
<ubuntu-studio> bekks: are you sure for the 600 on the folder?
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: all OSes do
<esde> i dont understand the underlying issue though. followed the same commands for two different machines. Same os, same release, etc. One works, one doesn't
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: Yes I am. Without execution permission you cannot enter a folder to read the content.
<WeLinuxNow> god help you if you want to manually update your NVIDIA drivers on ubuntu, you WILL lose your whole OS install
<bekks> ubuntu-studio: the .ssh folder needs 0700
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, true but open source makes it easier in this area.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu-studio: only the owner needs access. The other zero access keeps anyone else off
<bekks> WeLinuxNow: Thats not true. I did it several times now, without problems.
<ubuntu-studio> bekks: thanks. It was old memory
<esde> ok so 600 authorized and 700 .ssh
<esde> still does not work
<WeLinuxNow> i've had to do a reformat every time i've installed nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: changing access to files in Windows will cripple the OS
<WeLinuxNow> and i mean the .run from their site
<bekks> esde: What are the permissions of the other files in there?
<WeLinuxNow> not the drivers on the ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: the registry is very sensitive too
<WeLinuxNow> 2 different machines
<WeLinuxNow> user error? maybe, i doubt it, i followed instructions to a T
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, Yes, my statement was a broad one, generaized is all.
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: why not use the packaged driver?
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: gotcha
<WeLinuxNow> they're old version
<WeLinuxNow> nvidia updates like twice a month
<esde> http://pastebin.com/RwSGJdHB
<WeLinuxNow> i think i'm still on 319 with the ubuntu packages
<WeLinuxNow> nvidia is on 331?
<WeLinuxNow> something like that
<bekks> WeLinuxNow: With Ubuntu packages, I am on 331-.
<WeLinuxNow> let me check my version, stand by
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: maybe but does the packaged driver work?
<WeLinuxNow> yea, I'm on 319.32
<WeLinuxNow> thats the latest version for ubuntu repos
<WeLinuxNow> how are you on 331?
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: then where is the problem. Driver is doing what is needed yes....
<mickdundee> hi all, i am able to get ssh without password working on all but one machine. i have searched the net, most responses say to look at the logs, which i have but i cant see anything wrong. any ideas out there? thanks.
<bekks> WeLinuxNow: I am using this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat
<WeLinuxNow> well with later drives comes better gaming performance
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, I removed home 3 times when I started on ubuntu, hehe not knowing even that it was easily fixable, this was the start of my computer use altogether.
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: do you know that for sure?
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: what nvidia gpu do you have?
<esde> are those permissions off??
<WeLinuxNow> ActionParsnip: they don't release drivers to make the performance worse, right? i am on a GTX 670
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: the update may not affect your gpu. But you knew that
<bekks> esde: We dont know, since you didnt pastebin them until now.
<WeLinuxNow> on my windows drive nvidia updates me to 331
<WeLinuxNow> so i'd assume it effects me
<WeLinuxNow> i don't read all the release notes though....
<bekks> WeLinuxNow: Assumptions based on Windows are wrong, most likely, when it comes to Linux.
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-331-93-beta-drivers-released
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: doesnt seem to affect your gpu
<syeekick> hey peeps, i tried to configure grub to pick up on my windows installation . i have tried the following things: 1: os- prober then reconfigured grub. 2: boot-repair from a ppa, advanced configurations and default. 3: pointing to the other hard drive in BIOS this didn't work as grub is on both drives. boot flag is on both too
<WeLinuxNow> so I should still be sitting at 319?
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: you are one of the blind "newer is better"
<WeLinuxNow> i may subscribe to that belief from time to time..
<syeekick> the only thing i haven't tried is it manually edit the grub.conf file to make it forcefully pick up the windows drive.
<WeLinuxNow> i still don't see why 331 would make my system unrecoverable the couple times i tried it
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: its not always the case. If the driver is giving 3D accelleration then its fine. Unless you get some sort of issue why fix what isnt broken? Its madness
<WeLinuxNow> even if it didn't effect me
<bekks> WeLinuxNow: I dont see why you try it again and again when you always break it. Just use a PPA.
<WeLinuxNow> i was experiencing some graphical problems in killing floor, i figured the latest drivers would help
<WeLinuxNow> the PPA won't update me past 319, i figured the PPA wasn't up to date
<ubuntu-studio> esde: was known_hosts file updated? Because the date associated looks old
<ActionParsnip> Is the 319 beta still?
<esde> ubuntu-studio, how should i update it?
<buu> WeLinuxNow: 14.04 has 331 debs you can install btw
<ubuntu-studio> esde: by setting the identity of your calling machine. But can't remember the syntax. Maybe google
<WeLinuxNow> 14.04? ubuntu 14.04?
<buu> yes
<buu> trusty
<bekks> WeLinuxNow: Did you read about that PPA I mentioned above...?
<WeLinuxNow> i've read up on x-swat
<WeLinuxNow> added the PPA, but i'm still at 319
<bekks> WeLinuxNow: Then look at the package names and versions.
<esde> and known hosts on remote right?
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: xswat is notoriously unstable and not for production systems
<ubuntu-studio> yes
<WeLinuxNow> ActionParsnip: I suppose I'll just stick with the 319 till ubuntu updates it itself
<zacktu> I have restored with deja-dup backup several times.  In each case I have clicked on a folder icon and selected "
<ubuntu-studio> esde: tuto on http://doc.fedora-fr.org/wiki/SSH_:_Authentification_par_cl%C3%A9
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: i dont understand why you arebso hung up on it when it wont get you anything
<zacktu> I have restored with deja-dup backup several times. In each case I have clicked on a folder icon and selected "Revert to previous version."  How does restore work if the folder has been deleted so that the folder icon is no longer present?
<WeLinuxNow> ActionParnsip: I'm not really hung up on it, I was just saying earlier, updating the drivers manually makes ubuntu dead
<WeLinuxNow> ActionParsnip: if you update the nvidia drivers manually, (remove yours, install theirs, reboot restart x server blah blah blah), ubuntu boots to a blinking cursor
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: you may need an xorg.conf file to load the driver. Also be sure the kernel module is built
<WeLinuxNow> ActionParsnip: I'm still somewhat new to linux. I still don't fully understand what a 'kernal' is
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: the packaged versions are tried and tested under your release
<esde> i just emptied known_hosts on local and remote. issue persists
<WeLinuxNow> ActionParsnip: I've been on linux for less than a year, working on an IT degree right now that is showing me just how much I don't know about computers
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: the kernel manages ram and hardware access by the OS. It is the core of the OS
<WeLinuxNow> ActionParsnip: so it's pretty much the layer under the OS? between the OS and the hardware?
<ActionParsnip> Welinuxnow: yes, there are libs and APIs used bybthe apps to talk to the kernel. Its all about layers
<WeLinuxNow> ActionParsnip: I'm in intro to OS's right now. memory management is the current name of the game for this week
<bekks> WeLinuxNow: Invest about a month for the first level.
<WeLinuxNow> bekks: Come again? what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> WeLinuxNow: this layering allows you to have bits of it running on renote systems. In SSH you can use X forwarding and have applications displaying on a remote PC but running on a server system (like citrix). The system doesnt care where the X server is
<bekks> WeLinuxNow: you wont learn that in a week.
<WeLinuxNow> bekks: Yea, I'm sure I won't learn everything. UoP has 5 week classes
<WeLinuxNow> I've been researching memory management for the past 2 hours, I have to write a 2 page paper on why memory management is so important when designing an OS. i'm not sure where to start
<WeLinuxNow> this weekend
<bekks> WeLinuxNow: Now thats a homework. Good luck.
<WeLinuxNow> bekks: thanks. I thought I knew a lot about computers...I WAS WRONG
<esde> ActionParsnip, bekks ubuntu-studio http://www.howtogeek.com/168156/fixing-authentication-refused-bad-ownership-or-modes-for-directory/
<esde> chmod go-w ~/ was the command that did it
<syeekick> could someone point me in the right direction please question is way up there ^^
<shah0516> Hello all, im trying to map a network drive and create a physical volume with command pvcreate(working on cloud project). I'm unable to succeed as network drive is not being shown as a device/storage block. Any pointers how to achieve this? can anyone pls let me know how to show a network drive in /dev/sd* instead of /media/*
<bekks> esde: 0700 ...
<esde> it worked after i ran chmod go-w ~/ on the remote machine
<ActionParsnip> Syeekick: do you have a dual boot and want Windows as default?
<bekks> esde: ssh works fine, even with a group writable home.
<fedgalaxy> Greetings, Just have a short question about the PING cmd under ubuntu. I was just wondering how did ping_cmd work, how it could tell that any host was alive or dead. I mean did it test the targeted host only on port : 80 ? or all ports so it could tell it was alive
<buu> shah0516: What is exporting this remote drive?
<dandedilia> 
<buu> fedgalaxy: It sends a ping pakcet
<fedgalaxy> yeah on which port?
<buu> The default ping packet port
<buu> fedgalaxy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping_(networking_utility)#ICMP_packet
<ActionParsnip> fedgalaxy: you can telnet to port 80 to see if their is a service listening on the socket
<dandedilia> hy
<Wiz_KeeD> guys I managed to install windows and start the ubuntu live-cd in non-uefi mode
<fedgalaxy> if i send packects using python, i must specify the port
<fedgalaxy> ok
<Wiz_KeeD> but it does not see another operating system at this point
<buu> ActionParsnip: NETCAT
<wizegeezer> quit
<syeekick> ActionParsnip, well i  don't care what is defualt cause its easy to change the order on the grub splsash screen. the problem is my machine doesnt see the os on grub. its mounted and in tact
<Wiz_KeeD> and I have to make a custom partition with ubuntu and install on it
<Wiz_KeeD> any advice
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<ActionParsnip> Buu: huh?
<dandedilia> i wait for ubuntu 9.04.... come 9.04 this year?
<syeekick> just need it to display in grub so i can choose it
<buu> ActionParsnip: Stop recommending telnet as if it was a generic socket tool =[
<ActionParsnip> Buu: why, it works
<buu> ActionParsnip: Because it speaks telnet and everything that isn't telnetd *doesn't* speak telnet?
<buu> And we have a perfectly viable replacement?
<ActionParsnip> dandedilia: 9.04 was released 200(9) in April (4)th month
<k1l_> dandedilia: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support.
<buu> Wiz_KeeD: So do you actually have ubuntu installed right now?
<buu> Wiz_KeeD: I'm confused about what you're actually asking
<ActionParsnip> Buu: telnet will succeed if the port is active, so yes it can be used to test sockets
<Wiz_KeeD> buu, I have installed windows 8.1 and left a bit of unpartitioned space
<Wiz_KeeD> now I am booting from dvd and it's the first time it's booting in non-uefi mode
<buu> Ok?
<buu> Install ubuntu on the empty space =]
<Wiz_KeeD> and here it does not detect any other operating system installed (the installed 8.1 windows)
<buu> Ohh
<Wiz_KeeD> it does not have the install ubuntu next to windows thing
<buu> Whats with everyone not detecting windows today
<shah0516> buu: I didn't get your question. I am trying to mount a drive that is shared from a windows pc (remote network) and trying to create a physical volume with that mounted space using 'pvcreate'. my purpose is to make this drive appear in the lvm file list and then I can allocate a volume to my cloud instance..
<Wiz_KeeD> Because most probably windows is installed in uefi mode and i've booted in non-uefi mode the dvd
<Wiz_KeeD> What do you recommend here?
<buu> Wiz_KeeD: I've never tried it, I'd have to google..
<Wiz_KeeD> Bood in uefi and install ubuntu (which will end up booting windows directly and grub not showing, where I have to boot up live cd and use boot fix thing) or install it likethis?
<Wiz_KeeD> ah ok
<buu> Surely there's some way to talk grub into seeing it
<ActionParsnip> syeekick: if you run: sudo update-grub ,does it get detected?
<jost_> How would I install Xubuntu 13.10 via network (PXE)? All wikis etc. say that an alternate Image is needed... which was last released for 12.04.
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Have you tried bootrepair?
<fedgalaxy> ActionParsnip, buu : port:80 concerns me the most because of http interface, so if I use a python program to test the availability of  a range ip_addresses or i use the default ping cmd (ubuntu), there is no difference, thats your point? they will both give me good result?
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, yeah If i install in uefi and use that it works but I end up with two instances of windows 8 in grub...
<boggle> Issue with key mapping on new keyboard: http://pastebin.com/QUT0hXG1
<buu> shah0516: Um, can't you just pvcreate a loopback file?
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, One is probably the recovery.
<Beldar> good to have if working
<syeekick> ActionParsnip, i done that and know it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> Fedgalaxy: ping doesnt test ports. It simply tests logical connectivity (assuming you are not blocking icmp)
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, they boot to the same thing
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, which is?
<fedgalaxy> ahh ok , i see your point now
<ActionParsnip> Fedgalaxy: if you want to test ip ranges you can use nmap
<Wiz_KeeD> win 8
<ActionParsnip> syeekick: i have no experience of dual boot fixing. I single boot all my systems and always have
<Wiz_KeeD> i will install in uefi mode the ubuntu and that's that
<ActionParsnip> syeekick: maybe others can advise
<Wiz_KeeD> it said secure boot not enabled just before booting from the cd
<syeekick> ActionParsnip, thanks any way :P
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | syeekick
<ubottu> syeekick: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, so does the boot from from that dual windows in grub go to windows?
<syeekick> Jordan_U, dang !
<shah0516> buu: yeah I can do that but my shared drive is not appearing as a loopback file. (I'm trying to assign more volume to my cloud space by extending the volume group) can you pls tell me how to mount this //servername/sharedname on loopback file?
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, both options yes
<pvl1> im trying to configure an x server, and keeping getting this message: number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. im running ubuntu 12.10 intel 915 mobile graphics
<Wiz_KeeD> let me install the ubuntu first, confirm the same problem that windows boots automatically and then go to repair and come back
<buu> shah0516: No I mean create the loopback file *inside* /sharename
<LayAnotherBlock> Test
<buu> shah0516: Then add that file as a pv
<fedgalaxy> ActionParsnip, yeah ,I could use nmap, but my only problem is : when "nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24", it tests only the last octet from 0 -> 255 , from 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255, i want to test a range like this :  192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255 then 192.168.2.0 to 192.168.2.255, i cant everytime change the 3rd octet unless i code it, but how?
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, I just hit standard repair without even the option to purge old kernels?
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, It sounds like you are not using it as of now hard to say, however if you have it and this double windows line is a huge deal, and you get no help here try this thread the bootrepair apps developer, and post the bootinfo summary. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<buu> fedgalaxy: Learn to code?
<Jordan_U> syeekick: Why "dang"?
<buu> fedgalaxy: Its literally 1 line
<syeekick> Jordan_U,  cause its nice
<fedgalaxy> yeah but with nmap, its only the last octet?
<shah0516> buu: thanks! can you give me some pointers on how to do that? ( create the loopback file *inside* /sharename)
<fedgalaxy> so i need to make a loop or something
<LayAnotherBlock> How do i make a Linux Filesystem?
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, Ubuntu does not detect another os not even in UEFI mod
<Wiz_KeeD> is it something to do with the latest ubuntu or smth?
<Wiz_KeeD> is it a bug?
<k1l_> LayAnotherBlock: just code it ;p (you were already told to ask in ##linux since its not ubuntu support)
<syeekick> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/620XfKVi
<Wiz_KeeD> what the hell is WRONG with this crap
<LayAnotherBlock> kll_: I can't code And, ##linux dun wanna let me chat.
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, purging old kernels is easy, not sure what your referring to. You had a install that showed grub with two windows boots after using the bootrepair right?
<kevr> LayAnotherBlock: man mkfs
<buu> shah0516: http://www.unix.com/showthread.php?t=152762 ?
<fedgalaxy> buu, what do you suggest? system ('nmap -sP 192.168.x.0/24'); make x in a loop?
<k1l_> LayAnotherBlock: the bot told you already how you register with freenode. for problems with that process ask in #frennode
<ActionParsnip> LayAnotherBlock: do you mean format a partition to a Linux filesystem?
<shah0516> buu: thanks. I will check that
<buu> fedgalaxy: Um, if thats the desired behaviour, sure?
<Jordan_U> syeekick: The reason that os-prober isn't finding any Windows installation is that you don't have any bootable Windows installation. Fix Windows (so that it's actually bootable), then os-prober will be able to find it.
<ActionParsnip> Fedgalaxy: surely thay is 192.168.0.0/16 ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, in the past yes
<Wiz_KeeD> not anymore
<Wiz_KeeD> now it does not detect the windows OS
<LayAnotherBlock> ActionParsnip: No. I'm making my own linux distribution and i need to know how to make the FS
<syeekick> i t was bootable before the installation of ubuntu
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, And why is that install gone?
<buu> shah0516: http://doc.infosnel.nl/funlvm.html this might be slightly saner, heh
<MonkeyDust> LayAnotherBlock: you can't code and you want to make a complete distro?
<Wiz_KeeD> i reformatted
<Jordan_U> syeekick: Did you use automatic partitioning or manual in Ubuntu's installer?
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Why?
<k1l_> LayAnotherBlock: please ask in #freenode  for problems with ##linux. that is not ubuntu support
<syeekick> gparted
<ActionParsnip> LayAnotherBlock: mk2fs.ext4 will make an Ext4 partition for you etc. Or is that not what you mean
<Wiz_KeeD> because of that dual thingy, does it matter?
<shah0516> buu: :)
<LayAnotherBlock> I can code. I'm learning
<boggle> \lastlog boggle
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<boggle> lol wut
<MonkeyDust> LayAnotherBlock: (this is not the right channel, type /join #freenode if you want help to join ##linux
<Wiz_KeeD> I see in boot options in bios windows boot manager
<Guest73403> hey I am installing nvidia drivers in mint. Can some one help me?
<bazhang> !mint | Guest73403
<ubottu> Guest73403: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> !mint | Guest73403 the mint support can help you
<ubottu> Guest73403 the mint support can help you: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest73403> thanx
<boggle> \lastlog chan
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Yes and always use nicks here. It is likely that was the install needed, and the dual windows lines might have been fixable or at the least something that was the only option, I gave you the link to the developers thread of the bootrepair app, they along with a couple others on the forums are really goo on these issues, and would use the bootinfo summary generated by that app.
<k1l_> boggle: use a / not a \
<Beldar> good*
<syeekick> Jordan_U, : i used gparted to set up my shizzle. i didn't touch windows in the slightest
<syeekick> or the hard drive it sat on
<subone> Can someone tell me if it is possible to shutdown the computer at boot if it is not a certain time of day? I'm trying to get my kids to bed, but if I setup a scheduled shutdown, it occurs to me that it would be possible for them to sneak and turn it back on.
<boggle> k1l_: thanks, lol, just got a weird new ergonomic keyboard with a significant learning curve
<chcha> I m trying to installl latest nvidia drivers and tried using this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa but it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Subone: add an entry in cron for @startup then run a bash script to perform a check on the time and date and run a shutdown if certain situations are not satisfied
<jeffrey_f> subone: You could do that via a signon script.  I'm thinking check the time of day, if between certain times, then logoff
<chcha> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa is it not valid ppa?
<ActionParsnip> Chcha: why not use the nvidia-current from the official repos?
<boggle> k1l_: no printing on any of the keys. looks sick, but takes some getting used to
<chcha> ActionParsnip:how to do that?
<subone> ActionParsnip: I was thinking cron for the initial shutdown, so that would be an ideal solution I think
<boggle> Issue with key mapping on new keyboard: http://pastebin.com/QUT0hXG1
<subone> I will look further into cron, ty guys
<ActionParsnip> Chcha: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ,no PPA needed.
<jeffrey_f> subone: You would need to check if after HH:MM (PM Times) and before HH:MM (Before AM times).....Logout
<MonkeyDust> subone: or simply take the laptop battery out of the machine
<chcha> ActionParsnip:couldn't resolve archive.ubuntu.com
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, My point is you had a working install, many have to use the bootrepair to get everything set, grub is easily changed, removal of one of the windows lines was an easy option most likely.
<subone> MonkeyDust: It is not a laptop. Not sure what lead you to think it was.
<ActionParsnip> Chcha: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<hikenboot> hello is there a way to determine what c headers a program that I am trying to compile with gcc is missing?
<jeffrey_f> Subone:  Cron probably not the solution, use the bash script as a logon script.....Even have it email you if the time check failed
<chcha> ActionParsnip:13.10
<MonkeyDust> subone: then take the electricity cable with you, if the kids are not allowed to use the pc
<ActionParsnip> Chcha: do you have web access on the system?
<fedgalaxy> hikenboot, standard input output?
<subone> MonkeyDust: Thank you, no
<hikenboot> no it doesnt mention what header it is missing
<hikenboot> it could be its looking for streambuf.h
<fedgalaxy> hikenboot, i suggest you download geany; compiler and debbuger
<fedgalaxy> hikenboot, if the header is missing you should put it on the lib
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, yes you are most right, now I know but it's too late, I will try to make the same setup tommorow
<Wiz_KeeD> and place things back...just thought everything should have worked out of the box
<hikenboot> fedgalaxy, how do I do that?
<Wiz_KeeD> I will go to bed now it's late and will try again tommorow
<Wiz_KeeD> Thanks a lot Beldar have a great night!
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, I understand, best of luck. ;)
<fedgalaxy> hikenboot, do you have the header? did you download it? or you made it by yourself?
<hikenboot> its a program which I got as source that only comes as source
<subone> jeffrey_f: You actually bring up a good point. Do I want to stop them from being able to login or do I want to also know who was attempting to login. So, perhaps a login script might be the way to go for this part. Is there a way to run a script at login, one that is not editable by the user?
<hikenboot> it comes with a confdefs.h is that what you mean fedgalaxy
<hikenboot> the confdefs.h mentions Have_CTYPE_H HAVE_REGEX_H HAVE STDLIB_H
<subone> jeffrey_f: nvm I see /etc/profile.d/
<jeffrey_f> subone:http://stackoverflow.com/questions/97137/how-do-you-run-a-script-on-login-in-nix
<jeffrey_f> I'm also looking for other examples or just google  -->Ubuntu bash login script
<sveinse> What is the minimal packages needed for i386/amd64 to boot?  grub2 + linux-image? I'm working on testing some embedded debootstrapped image (in qemu).
<fedgalaxy> hikenboot, i believe you want to compile the entire application in order to get it work, this what i know; when you want to compile en entire app, some headers need to be in the library so whenever compiler call them => find them, if those headers are missing from the Main library , your final app cannot be compiled, therefore you need to put ALL-IN the lib
<jeffrey_f> subone:  You could simply add the following command into System > Preferences > Startup Applications:  bash /full/path/to/your/script.sh       This should work as long as where ever you put the script is accessible to their profiles user
<jeffrey_f> subone:  Also, that may be changeable by them....depends on user permissions to remove the startup pgm
<hikenboot> fedgalaxy how do i run it with geany?
<hikenboot> it looks to be like an editor
<hikenboot> is this the right program
#ubuntu 2013-12-08
<fedgalaxy> hikenboot, i told you that before knowing that you had a zipped application that needed to be complied. I didn't know that you wanted to compile a source application from level 0. I thought you made main.c file who calls certain headers files which were absent from the main library folder.
<scipy53> anyone know how i can run a microsoft flight simulator on ubuntu?
<hikenboot> sorry I didnt know it was at level 4 I usually do a ./configure make make install in this case I ran autoconf first
<hikenboot> sorry level 0
<hikenboot> not sure what that means exactly I am not a programmer
<fedgalaxy> hikenboot, what is this application anyway? if you dont mind to tell me of course
<DWSR> Is there a way to schedule cronjobs to run on file changes?
<hikenboot> mnemisis
<Jordan_U> syeekick: What specifically did you do with gparted?
<syeekick> just managed my 2tb drive and left my 1tb windows system in tact
<hikenboot> i just got a clue it might be looking for python headers for c is there such a thing?
<jeffrey_f> subone:  Look into .bashrc  <--It is the non-interactive script.  The user never sees it run as it runs as a submitted job and not on a pop-up screen the user can close
<irreverant> hello everyone
<jarray52> I have a laptop with built in Audio and a USB audio speakers. The USB audio works on my other Linux machine, and Ubuntu recognizes the audio card. However, it defaults to the computers built in speakers. How do I adjust this?
<irreverant> is there a AV/AntiMalware product for ubuntu?
<irreverant> or for linux that will run on ubuntu...
<fedgalaxy> hikenboot, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1217943/where-are-include-files-stored-ubuntu-linux-gcc
<Jordan_U> syeekick: What do you mean by "managed"? Please be specific.
<irreverant> im asking because i would like to use it as a tool to scan through windows drives connected to my ubuntu box
<jarray52> Also, in the alsa mixer, my USB speakers work in one window but not the other.
<Jordan_U> !virus | irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<biglinux> ola
<Beldar> irreverant, There are a number of bootable av on line.
<n1ckn> Anyone been able to get the Type Conver for the Surface Pro 2 working with Ubuntu?
<n1ckn> Type Conver/Type Cover
<biglinux> #funchal
<biglinux> ola
<chcha> After upgrading to 13.10 and installing latest nvidia drivers still after i get splash screen there is blank screen coming.God  help me
<biglinux> alguem de portugal_
<n1ckn> biglinux: you mean "hola"?
<Beldar> !pt | biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jarray52> I have a device as higher priority within phonon, but Ubuntu (using KDE) does not use the higher priority device. Any suggestions?
<jarray52> Furthermore, the lower priority headset actually works in the Audio Hardware Setup tab.
<chcha> is it possible for me to downgrade from 13.10 to lower version with just command line???????
<chcha> My network is working and I have terminal working.So can i downgrade with command line?
<Beldar> chcha, Nope you have to fresh install.
<chcha> Beldar: oh ok....
<chcha> Beldar: using live cd or USB.Is there any other way?
<Beldar> chcha, You might address the problems on 13.10 to the channel though?
<hmf-pi> :)
<Beldar> chcha, You can use grub to boot an iso.
<chcha> Beldar: but ISO should be copied before that right?
<Beldar> chcha, downloaded
<chcha> Beldar: ok you mean i should download ISO file and store that in some place and give the location of that ISO in grub?
<Beldar> chcha, Yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Beldar> chcha, Not sure on resizing or removing the 13.10 if the iso is there when booted is all.
<Beldar> chcha, One of your best tools thigh is the iso loaded to a dvd or usb though.
<Beldar> though*
<pragmatism> So my IP tables are wide open, I can see znc running on the right port with netstat, but I can't hit it from outside my server.
<chcha> Beldar:yes i asked my roommate and he has live usb but it has xubuntu installed so i will download the ubuntu on USB and try it.Should i use 13.10 and try it?Do you think it would work?
<Beldar> chcha, I'm a little confused, your question was a downgrade from 13.10, as far as what you should try that is your decision.
<Jordan_U> syeekick: Your Windows installation is missing critical boot files, Ubuntu's installer doesn't touch files outside the partitions it's installing to and doesn't remove partitions unless explicitly told to.
<chcha> Beldar:yes but as now i got a USB i would like to reinstall 13.10 with USB and see if it works or not.Upgrade didn't work though.
<Beldar> chcha, Ah, again your choice, a failed upgrade does not mean it wont work. Have you addressed this failed upgrade here?
<chcha> Beldar: no i don't want to waste time on fixing the problem but rather re-install and see if it works.If it doesn't then i will install previous version.
<Beldar> chcha, Sounds like a good plan. Short of some driver not being supported if ubuntu worked in 13.04 than it should be fine to run 13.10.
<Beldar> chcha, THing about upgrades is if yhou have added 3rd party repos or ppa's these can break an upgrade, so be aware of this some times a ppa-purge is the option and or removing stuff appropriately, before running the distro upgrade.
<chcha> Beldar: i will take care of that in future.
<Beldar> chcha, Cool, I clone all installs myself for just such a failure or any other.
<chcha> Beldar: How can i keep a working copy of all the settings or everything related to kernel or ubuntu? Incase of failure i can just use the same.
<Beldar> chcha, You can make a package list and save the source.list and source.list.d and keys, and document any kernel changes and do fresh install and have the same rather quickly in general, that's my method rather than upgrades.
<Beldar> chcha, I have a list of additional apps I like, and if any need other repos, I just load them and the keys and run that list
<tripelb> I am really slow, halt and wait for cursor to change tab -- nothing working but 12 tabs of chrome. 12.04 2002 computer with 1G of RAM. Nothing special in system. Wifi-usb. VGA=plug monitor, flatscreen (the kind you can push finger into screen). Oh chrome and a gedit window. I have something like 5G freespace IIR. Let me chack= df -h  $ /dev/sda5        21G  9.4G  9.7G  50% /
<Beldar> tripelb, what desktop, 12 tabs in chrome with 1 gig ram is probably pushing it to swap.
<tripelb> Beldar, are you kidding? I had a dell 2004 model with the same ram (ie close to the same computer) and it didnt do this. (Probably- is something I usually call a guess.) --- two things more. 1) what desktop would make a difference. That is something I would really like to know. and 2) I use gnome-classic. => Thanks for engaging.
<Beldar> tripelb, If your going to be snarky I will be glad to not help you.
<tripelb> I lied dell dimension 4600 was 2007. It had agp/pci and this has no agp slot. This does have a 2.0 USB on the front same as the other. (this is a dell dimension 1100.
<urgodfather> hello room, i have a couple simple questions. i recently did a clean install of 12.04 and i noticed that the nvida bins were not triggered nor is additional drivers avail. how do i resolve this? second question, my splash screen also is not appearing. could be related. also, how to fix?
<mdpatrick> Does ubuntu create a www-data user BY DEFAULT when installed??? Anyone know?
<Beldar> tripelb, YOU did not answer a basic de question, and say whether or not you have checked swappiness, but responded in a smart ass response
<tripelb> I would like to turn OFF join and part messages for just this channel, if possible.
<daftykins> mdpatrick: not ubuntu, that's an apache thing
<Beldar> hardly a guess withe the little info you gave
<mdpatrick> daftykins: k... but some installs of ubuntu come with apache installed by default???
<daftykins> mdpatrick: i don't know of any
<marcos_> clear
<daftykins> even in server you have to pick it
<urgodfather> anyone?
<tripelb> Beldar, OK so lets get deeper (if you would please) I have no reallity on how chrome is "supposed to work, re timing and ram) but it is always saying that it has to wait for tabs that were loaded long ago and that I havent looked at for a while. I cant imagine what it might be doing with them) -- what desktops would be more or less of a drag? Is gnome=classic particularily efficient? (that's my guess)
<marcos_> hello I'm trying to test if ufw is working property, but I cant tests, it suppose to open a port but when I make a scan with nmap it says that is't closed
<Beldar> urgodfather, how does the OS look, maybe you are set for drivers?
<tripelb> beldar
<tripelb> Beldar,
<tripelb> ???
<tripelb> beldar (used control key instead of shift key)
<usr13> marcos_: Can you please restate your question?
<urgodfather> Beldar: it looks like a clean install of ubuntu
<MarchHare> Question: I have PPTPd set up on my machine, and it works. Is there a tutorial/explanation for how to get the mostly default pptpd to act as a proxy for my internet for those connected machines? And also so I can connect to other machines on my 192.168.1.* network?
<tripelb> Is there any way to reorder "tabs" in the panel? (gnome-classic)
<marcos_> usr13: I allready open a port with ufw but When I run nmap it says that this port it's closed
<Beldar> urgodfather, resolution is good everything works as expected? Only thing missing is the splash at boot?
<urgodfather> Beldar: sorry for the generic answer, but i dont know what exactly i should look for
<urgodfather> Beldar: yeah no splash, and cannot get audio over hdmi
<Guest43958> sounds like its time to start hdmibuntu
<MarchHare> Related: I've tried tinkering with the routing tables on the server to route from 192.168.3.* to 192.168.1.*, but it doesn't seem to work.
<Beldar> urgodfather, If all that I just asked is correct my assumption is the graphic drivers you would need are installed.
<usr13> marcos_: sudo ufw show
<urgodfather> Beldar: how do i fix the audio issue then?
<Beldar> urgodfather, Not sure there, there is a sound wiki hough.
<Beldar> !sound | urgodfather
<ubottu> urgodfather: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<marcos_> usr13: I think it's already look http://paste.ubuntu.com/6538178/ but when I reun nmap it says "69/tcp closed tftp
<usr13> marcos_: By default, all ports are open.  The firewall us used to close open ports.  If there is no service listening on a particular port, there would be no response from that port and no reason to take steps to close it.  nmap 192.168.1.*  #To show all PCs on your LAN, (including the one you are on). netstat -tunlp  #Will show local ports
<urgodfather> Beldar: and to fix plymouth?
<arooni-mobile> i cant use control + shift + keystrokes in ubuntu 13.10.  apparently others too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363987/how-to-enable-paste-function-with-ctrl-shift-v-in-ubuntu-13-10 ... anyone know how to fix?
<marcos_> usr13: thank you !
<Beldar> urgodfather, Not sure there either, I would be careful though, it is a small thing, I would not even worry myself.
<Dhruv0> I need help install dotnet20 on a x64 using winetricks
<urgodfather> Beldar: if it were for just for me, i would be fine.. however im making a microdistro
<urgodfather> using ubuntu as the backbone
<usr13> marcos_: netstat -ln  #A little different output, helps you understand what the ports are doing, what is listening behind them.
<urgodfather> started with minimal install
<Beldar> urgodfather, Is that really a smart option, why would you need to?
<teolino72> gigi
<usr13> marcos_: netstat -aptn
<usr13> another prospective  ^^^
<Casey> Hey, I am having trouble on the advanced partitioner when trying to add Ubuntu to my system.
<usr13> Casey: Can you be more specific?
<urgodfather> make a microdistro? b/c i'm going to release it as an "unofficial" alternative to one of the key elements that i use
<Casey> Yeah, it says I need to add a root area, and I can't figure out how to do that.
<usr13> Casey: It is saying that you have yet to allocate a partition for /  ( / is the root directory, basically where applications are placed).
<Casey> So do I just add a new partition and call it that?
<Beldar> urgodfather, Ah, well there are other ways to get self fulfillment that might be more of a help for society, like volunteering for an organization or many other ways, but you have your dream good luck. ;)
<usr13> Casey: Traditioally, we use /  and  /home  and swap  (sometimes more sometimes only /  and swap )
<Casey> Should I have it set as primary or logical?
<usr13> Casey: Doesn't matter.   We often like to have a separate /  (or root directory) so that applications and their config files are separate from our /home/ partition.
<arooni-mobile> i cant use control + shift + keystrokes in ubuntu 13.10.  apparently others too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363987/how-to-enable-paste-function-with-ctrl-shift-v-in-ubuntu-13-10 ... anyone know how to fix?\
<usr13> Casey: A partition is a partition, (no matter if it is logical or primary).
<Dhruv0> Please someone help with using winetricks to install dotnet20 on a Ubuntu x64
<Beldar> urgodfather, I'm sorry but when I see someone trying to make a a new distro with the 100's out there I have a hard time believing it is not just a ego thing, and not really needed is all.
<Casey> Okay, was just wondering, thanks!
<usr13> Casey: NP
<urgodfather> Beldar: isnt the purpose of open source to share freely, encourage modification, alteration, customization, and re-distribution for others to use who have similar desires? its not a matter of self fulfillment, but if it were. who are you to judge?
<urgodfather> Beldar: im working on a minimal htpc build
<urgodfather> geez
<usr13> Casey: You probably want the largest partition for /home/   The root partition needs to be large enough for any applications you want to install, maybe 20G or 40G
<Beldar> urgodfather, Just saying, and by the way you are judging me, welcome to the club, we all do it. ;)
<Guest43958> urgodfather: and fight the jealous hordes afterwards for the rest of your life
<Casey> How much would you suggest is needed at start? I had a disk failure in the OS and am trying to just recover everything right now, and then going to resize everything once I have gotten the files I need and such.
<urgodfather> using, gnome as the DE instead of kde, and some of the said features are not supported by offical routes. but it would make for a nice live boot
<usr13> Casey: How much for / ?    Well, depends on how big your Hard Drive is I guess....
<mdpatrick> daftykins: Thanks! That helped
<urgodfather> that has all the bells and whistles that users want without having to manually configure these said 3rd party addons
<usr13> Casey: What size is your HD?
<Beldar> urgodfather, There are psycholgy schema's that suggest all that we do is to serve ourselves in the end in anyway in some way.
<Casey> Right now I can hold 300 something gbs, but windows is holding like 99% of it for storage use, so I have like the 9 gb's from the windows os to use.
<usr13> Casey: So, how much space is left for the Ubuntu install?
<Casey> 9 gbs.
<usr13> Casey: Only 9G for the Ubuntu install?
<Casey> At the time right now, yeah, I am trying to recover my files before I free up the other 300 gb's.
<usr13> Casey: That is not enough.  That's your problem, you need more space.  20G at least
<Casey> Gosh darnit, that's a bummer.
<usr13> Casey: But if 9G is all you have to work with, just go with 2 partitions.  How much RAM do you have?
<Casey> I believe 2.5 gbs.
<usr13> Casey: Make one partition for swap, 2.5G  and the rest for /
<Casey> Ok thanks.
<usr13> Casey: So, you will only use 2 partitions.
<usr13> Casey: ... for the Ubuntu install.
<urgodfather> Beldar: yeah, im familiar… it also parallels with the concept of narcicsm in a sense where one looks for the opportunity to toot their own horn… some generally call it conceited
<urgodfather> or cocky
<syeekick> could someone point me to the package needed for a Radeon HD 6850 drivers for 12.04 ubuntu. I'm using the ones ubuntu stocked in the additional drivers gui , but they all under perform.
<Beldar> syeekick, graphics are not linux's strongest point, many sre not even releaseed for linux but ported or reverse engineered, make sure you goals are realistic.
<Beldar> s/are/your
<Guest43958> virtualization?
<syeekick> the 6850 is fully supported
<Beldar> syeekick, And are you running that support?
<syeekick> i have no idea what that means
<genl> i install ubuntu 12.04 and it boots up black screen
<genl> is this a common graphics card problem?
<Beldar> syeekick, Have you tried the fglrx?
<syeekick> yeah they are poo
<syeekick> i wanted to install the ones from the amd webiste, but it hasn't got a detailed readme like nvidia has
<Beldar> syeekick, You said there is support, that makes it seem you know what it is, so I asked are you using it.
<syeekick> yeah still dont get it, i read some where that the card works well in ubuntu
<Beldar> syeekick, Technically the channel does not support proprietary drivers is all, does not mean you wont get help, just realize the limitations and whether you will get support if it breaks.
<syeekick> oh i see
<Beldar> syeekick, My guess there is a thread or threads on this card on the ubuntu forums and or askubuntu and using the AMD drivers.
<daftykins> !ati | syeekick
<ubottu> syeekick: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> read that?
<physicist> Greetings...
<physicist> I've got an problem when try to compile amd driver on 3.12.3 kernel. Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.12.3-031203-generic  -- I do not know what to do.
<juhandi> hallo.. can u help me..?
<daftykins> you have to ask something first
<daftykins> sadly nobody's been able to compile the IRC mindreader add-on thus far
<juhandi> how into other drive using terminal
<syeekick> im running ati drivers already and im trying to execute the .run file for propertiary drivers and its asking for me to uninstall the previous ones before continung. whats the command to disable current driveres?
<physicist> syeekick: follow the uninstalling instructions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/129597/how-do-i-fix-my-installation-of-ati-catalyst-video-driver-in-12-04-lts
<physicist> daftykins: So, I cannot compile it or install .deb packages?
<daftykins> physicist: i wasn't talking about your issue, it was a joke ;)
<physicist> daftykins: Hum..
<Beldar> physicist, What release are you running?
<physicist> Beldar: Raring 13.04 - kernel 3.12.3
<Casey> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu, but when I get to the login screen, it disappears to the purple color background.
<physicist> Beldar: Trying to install 13.11 beta ati driver
<Beldar> physicist, Ah I'm on 14.04 and just wondered if you were, not release kernels are technically not supported is all and problems with them.
<physicist> ImportError: No module named apport Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.12.3-031203-generic (x86_64)
<locoloco> juhandi: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Casey> So yeah, does anybody know how to fix my problem?
<MarchHare> Question: I have PPTPd set up on my machine, and it works. Is there a tutorial/explanation for how to get the mostly default pptpd to act as a proxy for my internet for those connected machines? And also so I can connect to other machines on my 192.168.1.* network?
<vedrit> Is there a way to fix for doing "chmod 644 /" that doesn't require a complete re-isntall?
<usr13> !nomodeset | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Casey> Ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<vedrit> okay, fail typing on my part. Is there a way to fix ' chmod 644 / ' that does not require a complete re-install?
<usr13> vedrit:
<usr13> Change Permissions to files only:  "find . -type f -print | xargs chmod 644"
<usr13> vedrit: Change Permissions to directories only: "find . -type d -print | xrags chmod 755"
<usr13> vedrit: Directories should be 755 and files should be 644
<zykotick9> vedrit: i'd say - reinstall...
<usr13> vedrit: So if it is all 644, just change the directories to 755
<vedrit> and this is executable in grub? I had loaded in a graphical interface, since I'm not confident about doing everything in command line. Unfortunately, that means the system doesn't load up so I can't open a terminal
<vedrit> zykotick9: I was specifically wanting to avoid doing a re-install. Thus why I asked for a solution that did not require re-installing.
<zykotick9> vedrit: i think you're just wasting your time...
<zykotick9> vedrit: good luck.  i hope i'm wrong.
<usr13> zykotick9: Let him be the judge of that.
<iceroot> vedrit: reinstall and learn for the future to not be root on the shell if not needed
<usr13> iceroot: Or, learn to fix what you break.
<iceroot> usr13: not possible in that case
<jeffrey_f> I'm playing with 'mail'.  I get "Please install an MTA on this system if you want to use sendmail!"  Suggestions?
<vedrit> usr13: can the commands that you listed executable in GRUB?
<iceroot> usr13: or "learn to make a backup"
<zykotick9> usr13: do you have any idea how many files, with different permission, would be involved here?
<iceroot> usr13: that system is destroyed
<usr13> zykotick9: Quite a few
<zykotick9> iceroot: +1
<MarchHare> So, does anyone have a moment for a network, routing, and vpn question?
<usr13> MarchHare: Sure
<vedrit> with how long it took to install Ubuntu the first time, I'd rather try and fix it. I don't exactly have an entire day to sit around waiting for the installer to load
<usr13> iceroot: He can fix it if he wants to. It is up to him.
<MarchHare> usr13: Do you know anything about setting up the pptpd to pass through connections from 192.168.3.2->192.168.3.1 (vpn server) ->192.168.1.2 (server's real nic)->router gateway->internet at large?
<eddy> 我安装的是ubuntu 13.10，为什么下载完winneqq后安装不了，出现错误提示。
<iceroot> vedrit: install another system, get the package list of your current system, install the same packages on the new system, create a list of all permissions with gezfacl, load that list to the destroyed system and set them with setfacl
<MarchHare> usr13: Right now, I can connect to the vpn server and get the 192.168.3.2 address and talk to 192.168.3.1 just fine, but nothing on the 192.168.1.* net
<iceroot> vedrit: getfacl
<eddy> hello:有中文的吗？
<kriskropd> !jp ?
<ubottu> kriskropd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vedrit> iceroot: how would I load that list into the "destroyed" system if I can't do anything with said system beyond what I can do in GRUB?
<MarchHare> usr13: It's probably a routing problem for me, but I'm not super sure on what I need to do to the routing tables to make it work.
<usr13> iceroot: zykotick9 You guys are right in advising a re-install, it is probably the best way, but if he puts some work into it, he could fix it.
<eddy> hai!有懂中文的吗？
<iceroot> vedrit: live cd with chroot
<usr13> iceroot: Yep
<iceroot> vedrit: just reinstall
<kriskropd> !ubuntu-jp
<moondog> but chmod is not recursive by default
<vedrit> iceroot: which brings us back to, I don't have an entire day to wait for it to load
<iceroot> vedrit: and learn for the future to make backups and to not use a root shell
 * kriskropd pokes ubottu
<kriskropd> is he borken again tonight?
<moondog> so it'd only be the first level directories that would be hosed
<zykotick9> !jp | kriskropd
<ubottu> kriskropd: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<iceroot> vedrit: there is no other way, you have to reinstall your current system or install another system to make a clone of the permissions
<moondog> unless of course he did a chmod -R
<kriskropd> eddy ^^
<vedrit> Eddy isn't speaking in Japanese. Near as I can tell, that's Chinese
<iceroot> vedrit: did you use chmod -R?
<kriskropd> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<stunis> I'm using dwm and lightdm but I don't know how to get the code in my xinitrc ( which sets my xrandr settings and calls my dwm-startup script) in the config for lightdm. (I used to use slim and just did it in the slim.conf, but lightdm is far harder
 * kriskropd facepalm - poor guy
<vedrit> iceroot: no, the exact command I used was "sudo chmod 644 /"
<Stanley00> !cn | eddy
<ubottu> eddy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<PatrickDickey> Why?
<usr13> iceroot: Good point.  If he did not use the -R switch, he is not in near as much touble....
<iceroot> vedrit: boot the system with a live cd, mount the damaged system and use chmod 755 /  (/ = root of mounted drive)
<moondog> right
 * PatrickDickey can't say too much. I did a sudo chmod -Rh (or something like that) on a subdirectory, and it changed permissions everywhere because of symbolic links.
<moondog> I've done chmod .*
<usr13> vedrit: Do as iceroot says, you will more than likely fix your problem easily.
<iceroot> PatrickDickey: not symlinks but because it used also ..
<moondog> that really sucks too... cause it traverses backwards all over the place
<vedrit> okay, I'll give that a shot
<Stanley00> stunis: you can try make a .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/
<PatrickDickey> That's why I keep almost all of my important stuff on a server, and I don't play around on that.
<iceroot> moondog: i did that as well :)
<PatrickDickey> Dare I ask what chmod .* would do? (I'm not going to try it to find out).
<vedrit> heh, I was wondering why mt recovery disk wasn't getting loaded. I put it in upside down. Heh... not my night
<usr13> PatrickDickey: Nothing
<iceroot> PatrickDickey: using ..
<kriskropd> stunis: I'm using dwm and setting up info in ~/.xsessionrc - I'm not using slim or ligthdm though (jsut plain old startx)
<moondog> well unfortunately the .. fits that criteria
<moondog> which goes back a level
<moondog> ends up really screwing you
<stunis> I attempted to Stanley00, but it didn't work
<moondog> I think mine was actually chmod -R .*
<Stanley00> stunis: can you give more details on what did you do?
<vedrit> All this just to get Mono to work properly and load .aspx pages
<usr13> moondog: It would depend on where you were at the time.
<usr13> moondog: But the command as you just stated it, will do nothing.
<macxs> hello, i am having a problem in whicb i am unable to connect to wifi in certain networks (i.e. I can connect in one cafe, but not in my home or in an other cafe that I have connected to before and know the password)
<moondog> oh well... of course I specified the permissions
<Stanley00> stunis: maybe there's dwm.desktop at /usr/share/xsessions/, you can use that as a template for your custom desktop file
<MarchHare> usr13: Since you don't seem to be answering, which would be a good channel for my question?
<stunis> I'll have a look Stanley
<usr13> MarchHare: Was waiting for someone else to pick you up.  But we really don't have enough information to give you any specific advise
<eddy>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<usr13> MarchHare: You could also try ##linux
<stunis> No, there isn't. I'll upload my files
<locoloco> macxs: what's the encryption?
<usr13> macxs: Can you morph that into a question of some sort?
<jmgk> hi all
<MarchHare> usr13: I appreciate it. I'll ask there and see if they have any advice.
<Stanley00> stunis: and upload the output of "ls -l /usr/share/xsessions/" and "dpkg -L dwm"
<usr13> macxs: (We do not have enough information to give you any specific advise.)
<PatrickDickey> MarchHare: This might not help you, but the closest I can come up with is for an Amahi Home Server.  But the information is for Ubuntu, so it might work (the setting up IP forwarding portion) https://wiki.amahi.org/index.php/OpenVPN
<macxs> locoloco, usr13: Made question: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20449058/ubuntu-13-10-connects-to-certain-wifi-wireless-networks-only and as for the encryption, i'm not sure. I'm not actually at one of those places now
<tripelb> Here I am 12.04-gnome-classic slow as molasses. I have a live usage graph in the panel and can see CPU usage and easily see memory and cache. Is someone interested in helping me. Chrome brings things even slower. I havent got chrome started yet and I killed all the windows so It will start up with just one. (Bendar claims it is my 1G RAM Intel computer but I have used this much RAM on various computers since 2006 (Ubuntu 6.04 began my use
<tripelb>  of it) and this is different. I have ALWAYS used a lot of chrome windows.
<vedrit> macxs: there could be a number of reasons why you can't connect to different networks. Encryption mismatch, transmission mode mismatch, password mismatch, protocol mismatch
<macxs> vedrit - so you recomment I get home, connect to ethernet, then figure out why i can't get on the wifi?
<stunis> Stanley00, http://pastebin.com/gZGzNKZq
<PatrickDickey> macxs: You said you can't connect to your home wifi?
<macxs> PatrickDicket - correct. But i can connect at this house i'm at now
<usr13> macxs: The network-manager should should make the connection for you, if you provide proper perameters, (encryption key, etc.)
<vedrit> macxs: not necessarily. If you are manually configuring the connection info, you may want to double-check what the access points settings are.
<locoloco> macxs: see your phone for the encryption and confirmed pw and double check the items that vedrit: pointed out.
<tripelb> now chrome started, loaded ONE page - which used 100% of the cpu for 30 secs. The problem I was having before is that chrome wouldnt ignore pages that had been loaded for a while and wwere not being accessed.  30 secs
 * vedrit is happy he contributed
<MarchHare> PatrickDickey: It might help. I really just need to see some sample configurations to see if I'm missing some routing stuff, or if I just need to tell pptp to set routes, etc
<macxs> locoloco: at the cafe, the internet generally connects without a password then when i open a browser page it asks me for the password in there. It's not doing anyh of that though after I click the network icon
<usr13> macxs: There are a number of possibilities or reasons you would not be able to connect to a particular network. One may be a limitation of the hardware you are using, but at any rate, it is something you work out via the network-manager.  If you supply the correct connection information, you should be able to connect.
<locoloco> macxs: that sounds like a hotspot!
<Stanley00> stunis: please upload the output of "ls -l /usr/share/xsessions/" and "dpkg -L dwm"
<stunis> Stanley00, http://pastebin.com/eZyTU2gB
<vedrit> macxs: that's all stuff that happens after the connection is made between you and the AP. What you (somewhat) described earlier was that you weren't connecting to your home WiFi
<stunis> There
<Stanley00> stunis: got it
<Vivekananda> anyone can tell me good tools to convert vob files to other format ? I wanted to know 1. fast tools 2. good quality conversion tools
<macxs> so at a cafe for instance how should i handle that network configuration stuff? Should I ask the barista or look at something on my phone?
<usr13> vedrit: If you can post an image of the network-manager window as you are attempting to configure the connection, it might give us a clue as to what you are doing wrong.  Other than that, I don't know.
<locoloco> macxs: ubuntu/network-manager has no input on that password. That's handled through the browser. Consult the network admin of the cafe.
<usr13> macxs: If you can post an image of the network-manager window as you are attempting to configure the connection, it might give us a clue as to what you are doing wrong.  Other than that, I don't know.
<macxs> locoloco: lol the network admin of the cafe. I will be sucha  nerd
<macxs> usr13 - Ok well i will be back here another time
<vedrit> macxs: most of the time, you can simply allow the device to automatically configure the connection, and it will ask for a password/passcode if necessary
<Stanley00> stunis: just look at /usr/share/xsessions/dwm.desktop and make a custom session as you need.
<usr13> macxs: Okeydokey
<macxs> vedrit: that's what i;ve been tryin ...
<wad> How do you set preferred applications on 13.10?
<vedrit> macxs: Okay. In that case, yeah, use your phone to find the proper configuration, ask someone who would know, or check the device if you can
<Stanley00> stunis: first, run "cd /usr/share/xsessions/ && sudo cp dwm.desktop dwm-custom.desktop && gksu gedit dwm-custom.desktop", edit the file, save, and log in to dwm custom session
<macxs> vedrit: k thanks
<anunakki> time to setup some xen arrays on my ubuntu-server i upgraded to 13.10 so it better work this time, was really annoying last time
<anunakki> lol
<anunakki> anyone have any experience with xen & ubuntu?
<usr13> wad: I think right-click and open with is basically what you are looking for, but it depends on the file-manager you use.
<wad> I'd like to set the default browser.
<wad> Right now it's firefox, I'd rather it was chrome.
<anunakki> lol
<usr13> wad: It's a file-by-file process.
<anunakki> cant you just run chrome
<wad> So that when I click a link in thunderbird, it opens chrome.
<anunakki> and set it
<anunakki> when it asks you
<FloodBot1> anunakki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anunakki> :)
<wad> I'll try that again, thanks.
<anunakki> wow, i must type too fast, and didn't put my words into a sentance fast enough
<vedrit> arg, darn live disc isn't running...
<usr13> wad: That is an issue of which is your default browser
<anunakki> yea wad, run chrome, and if it doesnt display the message let me know
<anunakki> wad
<anunakki> cause you can go to system info
<anunakki> default applications
<anunakki> and set your browser
<anunakki> from firefox to chrome
<FloodBot1> anunakki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stunis> Stanley00, where do I save it?
<wad> Yeah, that was what I was looking for
<anunakki> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79305/how-do-i-change-my-default-browser
<anunakki> should give you the answer for that wad
<usr13> anunakki: Slow down, don't use Enter key as punctuation.
<stunis> to the xsessions file?
<wad> I wasn't able to find "system info" though...
<Stanley00> stunis: just press save button, it's already stay where it should be :D
<wad> I see "system settings"
<anunakki> lol holy crap, i definitely need to slow down, sorry about that :)
<usr13> anunakki: Periods and commas and question marks are perfectly legal in on any IRC channel.
<anunakki> haha, i know, i only type like that when I dont sit and think out my sentances, since irc is live, i tend to find myself typing as i think and i use enter more than punctuation
<anunakki> i can adjust, no worries
<stunis> Stanley00, "(gksu:8763): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_prefix: assertion `str != NULL' failed"
<Stanley00> stunis: notice that you must change the "Name" and "Exec" config in that file
<Stanley00> stunis: if gedit appear, don't worry about that *CRITICAL*
<usr13> wad: Is your question:  How do I set chrome as default browser?
<vedrit> good grief... this is why I was avoiding re-installing. It takes for ever for the disc to do anything
<usr13> wad: If so, see:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/96080/how-to-set-google-chrome-as-the-default-browser
<anunakki> wad, check system settings, you're on 13.10 it may be different, i use windows for my personal desktop, my girlfriend has the ubuntu machine in this house, she'd probably be able to answer the question better than i could
<anunakki> i use ubuntu-server with fluxbox on my dedicated machine
<stunis> Stanley00, gedit didn't appear, maybe I should try Geany?
<anunakki> and wad
<usr13> anunakki: Never send a man to do a womans job!@
<Stanley00> stunis: yep, try geany then :D
<anunakki> its in system settings
<anunakki> wad, system settings > details
<anunakki> set default browser to chromium
<anunakki> usr13, i agree entirely, she actually knew nothing of linux before she met me, but now she operates like a pro on the ubuntu install i setup for her
<anunakki> however, i don't like unity, and i felt like it was too different for her to adjust properly to it, so i installed cairo-dock and just removed unity's dock
<usr13> anunakki: Awesome!  Good for her.  (You must have a pretty smart girlfriend!)
<anunakki> i find she uses it like a mac more than anything, she's still not terminal ready, but she can use the machine just fine with her dock :)
<boggle> Issue with key mapping on new keyboard: http://pastebin.com/QUT0hXG1
<anunakki> yea, she is quite intelligent, and to be honest, she's really not that tech savvy, but if you give someone the right setup, something they're used to using (sort of) then they'll pick it up no problem
<anunakki> now i'm just abusing commas
<anunakki> god i am horrible with my punctuation
<usr13> anunakki: You never really know, some take to a new OS like Ubuntu like a duck to water, others just don't get it.
<anunakki> lol, i've noticed if you give a person cairo-dock, they are more likely to have at it and learn. i mean you can literally make it look exactly like OS X, but i gave her a sexy theme to use for it and she's been learning more and more ever since.
<usr13> cool
<anunakki> man i am struggling to virtualize properly on my machine, i am far too used to freebsd jails
<stunis> Stanley00, I'm confused as to what I put in that file
<anunakki> for this libvirt, etc.. i remember when linux just used debootstrap to virtualize
<AB49K> I never got the Unity interface, it always tripped me up, but the xfce interface just felt right from the start :)
<anunakki> now they've got a ton of what are basically wrappers, using debootstrap
<anunakki> to over complicate the damn process for me
<anunakki> ewww i hate xfce :P
<AB49K> I just always found it way nicer - I even installed it over unity in my high power systems :)
<anunakki> tbh, i am personally a fluxbox fan for any of my *nix desktops, i don't care which flavor i'm running, i'm probably most likely going to install fluxbox or openbox
<Stanley00> stunis: first, change the "Name=Dwm" to "Name=DwmCustom". This is what show up in the session list.
<anunakki> i dont need a dock either, so simply fluxbox.. done
<anunakki> lol
<anunakki> you should try fluxbox, it is perfect, so lightweight, yet entirely customizable and easy as ever to use
<AB49K> I've used openbox, but not tried fluxbox
<anunakki> i've used them all tbh, and fluxbox and i have just come to a mutal agreement over the years
<Stanley00> stunis: then make a script, that will execute whatever you want when starting dwm, including dwm, then change "Exec=dwm" to "Exec=/path/to/your/script"
<argentum> hey guys
<anunakki> hello argentum
<AB49K> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfFTOUfhOu8
<AB49K> Australia :')
<argentum> hey guys i'm having an issue, I'd like a little help
<argentum> :(
<argentum> Hello
<AB49K> Shoot, I'll help if I can :) I'm not a guru though :P
<argentum> ok
<stunis> Don't ask to ask, ask your question and stop using multiple lines please argentum
<usr13> argentum: And your question is __________________?
<argentum> thank you. Ok. So I'm on xcfe on ubuntu 13.10. i386.. I recently attempted to install chrome from their .deb and it installed just fine
<argentum> but when I open it, it appears in to be running as a process, but no windows appear
<AB49K> Gonna sounds like a cliche, but have you tries restarting the computer?
<AB49K> *tried
<argentum> I then removed it, and followed instructions to install it in terminal by adding the repository (non-free) and used the dpkg -i command to install it. same thing happened.. I've removed the repositories, re added them, and installed again.. to no avail.
<argentum> I'll restart again
<imposssible> hi im trying to fix a black screen boot problem. how do i insert commands to fix drivers if its black
<imposssible> do i boot a usb?
<usr13> !nomodeset | imposssible
<ubottu> imposssible: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AB49K> How'd it go argentum?
<argentum> doesn't work
<AB49K> Have you tried installing it using apt-get?
<argentum> yea
<usr13> imposssible: You have to catch the grub screen, follow the link and read.
<argentum> I added the repositories and installed it that way, did not work
<AB49K> you did dpkg -i chromium-browser.deb? to install it?
<argentum> well, I'm going to install chromium, I guess. Will all of the chrome add-ons work properly for chromium?
<imposssible> usr13: thanks. i get uefi type of screen
<usr13> !eufi | imposssible
<AB49K> Yeah, from what I understand chromium is just a recompilation of chrome - it looks the same and works the same, I've never had problems with it
<usr13> !uefi | imposssible
<ubottu> imposssible: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<argentum> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79280/how-to-install-chrome-browser-properly-via-command-line     This is the process I used
<RunsWithFiskars> has anyone found a workaround for installing linux on the new sony vaio computers? the UEFI screws everything up
<xangua> AB49K: chromium is the opensource project in with Google chrome is based, not the otherwise
<usr13> argentum: What not use the package manager?
<AB49K> Oh, okay, thanks xangua :) You learn something every day :D
<RunsWithFiskars> Can anyone help?
<PatrickDickey> RunsWithFiskars: Can you boot to the disc?
<argentum> usr13: Do you mean the software center? I tried installing from the .deb package from ) has joined ) has joined https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/ as well
<RunsWithFiskars> Yes.  I'm actually running ubuntu from a usb
<PatrickDickey> RunsWithFiskars: Are you in UEFI mode, or CSM Mode?
<RunsWithFiskars> But I'd like to not have to constantly run it from a usb/cd
<PatrickDickey> !uefi | RunsWithFiskars
<ubottu> RunsWithFiskars: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<RunsWithFiskars> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<PatrickDickey> You can try the steps there. ;) Personally, what I ended up doing (and am going to try again) is installing Ubuntu Server, as my computer won't even boot to the disc in UEFI mode.
<RunsWithFiskars> patrickdicky: thanks.. I'll keep messing around with it
<usr13> argentum: sudo apt-get install chromium
 * PatrickDickey POS won't even boot to any disc in UEFI mode...
<RunsWithFiskars> patrickdickey: except finals are coming up so I'll have to try it during christmas break lol
<argentum> running: "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser" now
<AB49K> http://www.garyshood.com/root/
<Payton> Hello, how do I install guest additions on VirtualBox? I am using Windows 8 and my Virtual machine is running ubuntu 64 bit.
<argentum> Payton:that's a good question
<AB49K> Go to the menu bar and in there you should find "Install guest Additions" It'll want to download another ISO I beleive... It's been a while since I used virtualbox
<Payton> I checked, I don't have that option
<Payton> I've been searching all day
<AB49K> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp57519312
<AB49K> Have you tried this?
<argentum> Payton:http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-virtualbox
<Blackweb> Anyone here familiar with Ubuntu 12.04
<Payton> I do have a insert guest additions CD image option but it doesnt do anything when i click on the CD on my Virtual Machine
<usr13> Payton: I suppose it would need to be mounted
<locoloco> Blackweb: what about 12.04?
<Payton> usr13: I have mounted it
<Blackweb> I've been using 12.04 for like 2yrs, & just barely I needed to mount a exfat SDcard so I went online googled it
<Blackweb> installed the right fuser-exfat then like 10 mins later system crashed
<Blackweb> now it wont boot
<Blackweb> I keep getting Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket:
<Blackweb> and it just hangs
<locoloco> Blackweb: can you reach the HDD thru live-CD?
<demonspork> Hello everyone. I have an Ubuntu system that someone completely messed up grub, not entirely sure what all they did. Well, at this point I managed to walk them booting into a live environment and I have ssh access to the live environment
<Blackweb> Trying that right now,  cause I went into the recovery section and its only in ReadOnly
<Beldar> demonspork, run the bootrepair app and save the bootinfo summary.
<Blackweb> I hope I hope I can salvage whats on the Hard Drive, Cant really Believe it,
<demonspork> one SSD in the system /dev/sda1 seems to be a /boot parition, /dev/sda2 won't mount saying it doesn't have a valid NTFS (using mount -a) and /dev/sda5 says "unkown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<Payton> Can't wait until ubuntu 14.04 in 2014
<Payton> :)
<Beldar> demonspork, can you see if the partitions are even showing?
<Blackweb> locoloco, LiveCD seems to be hanging right now, Would there be anything you'd recommend checking first
<demonspork> Beldar: the partitions are showing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6538624/
<locoloco> Blackweb: fsck, comes to mind.
<Beldar> demonspork, Is the boot partition filled up and maybe a kernel load failed, so an earlier kernel might boot it.
<demonspork> Beldar: no, 13% used
<Blackweb> I'll try that, but yea its weird - after it finished installing the package it needed for exfat then I started coping stuff to SD-Card then like 10 mins later it just crashed
<Payton> Yaaay it's installing guest additions
<locoloco> Blackweb: did you install thru apt-get exfat-utils or ppa?
<Blackweb> Is Ubuntu 13.0 alot better in comparsion to 12.04
<Payton> 13.10
<Payton> Yes
<Payton> I like it
<dannymichel> I have a valid copy of Windows, but is Virtualbox considered another computer and against the TOS?
<Beldar> demonspork, Are you ssh'd to the desktop or a livecd?
<sam113101> I want to setup a bootloader on my usb thumb drive so I can choose between multiple lived cds to boot from, is that hard to do?
<Payton> dannymichel: You still need an activation key
<knightshade> Blackweb: some people call it spyware :>
<Blackweb> I googled it, then there was 3 commands that it told me to do through terminal I update repository , then did sudo apt-get install exfat-utils
<dannymichel> Payton, i have purchased windows
<dannymichel> i have it installed Payton
<Beldar> !fub | knightshade
<locoloco> Blackweb: definitely! Lot's of updates.
<Beldar> !fud | knightshade
<ubottu> knightshade: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Payton> dannymichel: Okai as long as they are the same virsion, otherwise you would have to buy another product key for that version
<dannymichel> im asking if having it installed on Linux via virtualbox and on my triple-boot considered another computer Payton
 * zee_hax0r says hello
<Beldar> sam113101, Get the multisystem usb loader at pendrivelinux it does that.
<knightshade> https://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<Payton> dannymichel: Oh I think that would work but you know, trial and error
<Beldar> knightshade, Read the fud I know all the rhetoric
<sam113101> Beldar: can you link me to it, please?
<Beldar> sam113101, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Beldar> knightshade, This is support take your fud elsewhere.
<knightshade> I am supporting.
<Beldar> knightshade, Not with that, please.
<Beldar> knightshade the issue the user is having has nothing to do with your post.
<AB49K> Richard Stallman always manages to sound and look slightly loopy :')
<sam113101> Beldar: is it free software?
<Beldar> sam113101, Yes, do you not have the ability to read or search the web?
<locoloco> Blackweb: bit of a long-shot but dd the drive onto external HDD, then fresh install of either 12.04 or 13.10 and mount the external.
<demonspork> Beldar: I am ssh'd to the livecd, we can't figure out how to get the main system booted. The partition layout is confusing me, why is there an LVM volume
<Blackweb> Trying to Boot to a LiveCD, and it gets to the first screen of the LiveCd, But then after that it appears to just hang, with a blinking Underscore in the top left corner of screen, Which I"ve tried the Internal DVD-DRive & Now a External Drive
<Beldar> demonspork, They installed in a lvm that is why.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Blackweb
<ubottu> Blackweb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Blackweb> yeah probably have to do that but appears that I cant get it to bring up the Livecd
<demonspork> Beldar: at this point you think it might be easier to just wipe it and re-install if he has the data he needs?
<locoloco> Blackweb: BIOS settings adjusted to prioritize startup from USB drive?
<knightshade> Beldar: Integrated spyware could be a reason for a user to not like it and therefore it has todo with the question of the user
<Blackweb> Alright checking bios now
<Beldar> demonspork, Not sure, I'm not familiar with lvm's and any grub fixes using ine regular partitions I am familiar with. You might check the bootrepair app and lvm is all.
<Beldar> knightshade, Hardly, go away.
<AB49K> If you're that against it knightshade, just install debian and configure that. no need to hate on ubuntu just cause of what rms says.
<Beldar> knightshade, You are not reading the posts.
<knightshade> I'm not against ubuntu, but against spyware.
<Beldar> !ops | knightshade
<ubottu> knightshade: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<zee_hax0r> Is ubuntu a new version of Windows?
<demonspork> zee_hax0r: !ubuntu | zee_hax0r
<demonspork> !ubuntu | zee_hax0r
<ubottu> zee_hax0r: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<zee_hax0r> Wow, I did not know that Windows was now free for everone, hurray!
<usr13> zee_hax0r: What do you mean by "Windows"?
<Pessimist> zee_hax0r, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<dBLOOD> Hi people!
<dBLOOD> Could someone help me?
<Beldar> dBLOOD, State the issues to the channel for help.
<locoloco> Blackweb: any luck with bios?
<dBLOOD> I'm trying to install vlc 2.1.1.1 from repository onto xubuntu 12.04
<dBLOOD> without any success
<Beldar> dBLOOD, what repository?
<dBLOOD> I have tried three different repos
<Beldar> dBLOOD, PPA'sa
<dBLOOD> launchpad c-korn, muenic, muenich/vlc2
<dBLOOD> *muenich
<Beldar> !ppa | dBLOOD
<ubottu> dBLOOD: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dBLOOD> and there was another one, a fourth, I don't remember it's name
<dBLOOD> yes, I know all that
<Blackweb> Testing now, it was set to boot to USB First, But then in USB Priorities a Generic one was  set first, But from the looks of it - No, I guess next thing I could try is pull hard drive and throw in this desktop
<zee_hax0r> Is there something like Jazzbuntu?
<Blackweb> using a external DVD Drive
<Beldar> dBLOOD, At the least the errors you get would be pertinent. are you running a update and then trying to install?
<dBLOOD> the question is how does this information help me install the latest version of vlc
<dBLOOD> yes, obviously
<dBLOOD> it would not make much sense to add a new ppa without updating the package cache
<Beldar> dBLOOD, It is not obvious unless you say so.
<Beldar> many do
<dBLOOD> LOL
<dBLOOD> I'm sorry
<BlackBeaver> Hello
<dBLOOD> wow, is it like cotton candy?
<BlackBeaver> Does anybody play Starcraft here?
<dBLOOD> brb, got to use the toilet
<locoloco> Blackweb: may get you back up and running sooner than continued troubleshooting with current install. If drive contains any worthwhile data, remember to backup.
<locoloco> Blackweb: good luck! Let us know if desktop solution gets things going again.
<Beldar> dBLOOD, have you tried this one? https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily
<Blackweb> alright sounds good, Thanks for the help locoloco :)
<zee_hax0r> what does brb mean?
<BlackBeaver> brb?
<zee_hax0r> Oui!
<usr13> brb=be-right-back
<dBLOOD> yeah, that was the fourth one
<dBLOOD> sorry
<Beldar> dBLOOD, it has 12.04 support are you getting an error?
<Beldar> or not tried yet
<dBLOOD> yeah, wait, I try it again, takes only a couple of minutes
<Beldar> cool
<dBLOOD> oh, and I have a 64bit os
<dBLOOD> this repo gives me only some 2.0.8 git daily whatever build, not 2.1.1.1
<dBLOOD> 2.0.8+git20131130+r49148+4+5~ubuntu12.04.1
<usr13> dBLOOD: So, why do you need 2.1.1.1?
<dBLOOD> oh, right, I should have started with that actually
<dBLOOD> anyway, I need libupnp6, but sys bitching about having libupnp3, and my current vlc needs it
<dBLOOD> but 2.1.1.1 needs libupnp6
<usr13> !compile | dBLOOD
<ubottu> dBLOOD: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<stunis> I've uninstalled my Desktop Managers, how do I make sure that when I reboot it won't attempt to load one?
<Beldar> stunis, Desktop managers?
<stunis> Yes, I uninstalled slim and lightdm
<Beldar> stunis, for what end goal?
<angelazou> hi I just ran apt-get upgrade, and saw an "Setting up nginx (1.4.4-1~raring0) ..." message
<angelazou> I ran nginx -v to check out the upgrade, but I still get the old version 1.2.6
<stunis> to log in to a tty and type startx
<stunis> No need for a DM
<usr13> dBLOOD: And you have libupnp3?
<Beldar> stunis, Not sure you are correct, however if removed they will not load, you getting to the tty as of now?
<dBLOOD> yeah I know compiling, but it would take a lot of stuff
<usr13> dBLOOD: You might try symlink, (ln -s /usr/lib/libupnp.so.3 /usr/lib/libupnp.so.6)
<dBLOOD> time and downloading alot of stuff, so I thought I try to instal from a deb
<dBLOOD> hmm...
<usr13> dBLOOD: I don't  know about "a lot of stuff"...
<usr13> dBLOOD: It's not that difficult.
<dBLOOD> I saw the list of compiling vlc... oh boy...
<usr13> dBLOOD: What are you planning to do with vlc?
<stunis> Beldar: Haven't tried rebooting
<dBLOOD> but what if an application actually needs libupnp6?
<dBLOOD> I want to watch videos
<Beldar> stunis, You have to modify grub to boot to a cli is all
<usr13> dBLOOD: I use mplayer a lot.  How about mplayer.
<usr13> ?
<usr13> dBLOOD: Or xine?
<dBLOOD> xine is a definite no, but I got used to vlc
<xangua> is something wrong with the VLC version precice ships that doesn't allow you to watch vieos¿
<usr13> dBLOOD: Or vlc 2.0.8?
<angelazou> quick question, when apt-get tells me there are 17 packages not upgraded, can I see what they are?
<angelazou> and can I get them to force upgrade?
<dBLOOD> I just don't understand whyI don't get the new version in the repos
<xangua> is something wrong with the VLC version precice ships that doesn't allow you to watch vieos¿ dBLOOD
<usr13> dBLOOD: So why is xine out of the question?
<dBLOOD> is it not the one that ships witn ubuntu, or xubuntu?
<usr13> dBLOOD: Why do you want 2.1.1.1?  (I never got your answer...)
<dBLOOD> sorry us13, I need it because it uses libupnp6
<dBLOOD> which I need for another application, instead of libupnp3, which is in the way of installing libupnp6
<usr13> dBLOOD: That's where I came in. (This conversation has gone into a loop.)  sorry.
<dBLOOD> no prop, let's clarify things :)
<dBLOOD> *b
<usr13> Enter sandman
<dBLOOD> actually xine looks much like those dvd player applications for windows dumb people buy
<ttist25> hello - I'm trying to recover some virtualbox .vdi files from a degraded Ubuntu software raid - I'm getting an "Error opening file: Permission Denied" when I try to copy them.  Can anyone help?
<locoloco> angelazou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<ttist25> I can copy other files like log files etc. but the .vdi files give me an error
<jrib1> ttist25: raid1?
<ttist25> I think so yes
<jrib1> ttist25: you don't know what raid level you're using?
<dBLOOD> I try master daily
<locoloco> angelazou: sudo apt-get install -f or http://askubuntu.com/questions/42227/how-do-i-force-apt-get-to-update-the-state-of-package-versions
<dBLOOD> but I'm afraid
<ttist25> no - it's two 500GB drives.  I booted to a live CD and installed mdadm to be able to mount it
<ttist25> jrib1: I'm in a little bit over my head here
<jrib1> ttist25: what command are you issuing and what is the result?
<locoloco> ttist25: your previous install probably took its permissions from your user; live
<locoloco> CD may belong to other group
<ttist25> jrib1: I'm in a live CD in Grub using nautilus.  I tried copy/paste from the raid array to a sata drive I have connected via USB.  The error is "error opening file permission denied"
<jrib1> ttist25: do gksudo nautilus
<ttist25> jrib1: ok - thanks let me try
<vedrit> okay, so, iceroot and usr13 : I I want to make sure I'm getting into the right area on the live disc since I'm a complete and utter noob in regards to Linux/Ubuntu. After the disk loads, I go to Recover Broken System or whatever, right?
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a way to auto-hide lxpanel? And is there any lxpanel menu applet alternatives besides the default menu?
<ttist25> jrib: that did the trick! thanks boss
<ttist25> jrib: can I ask you something else?
<vedrit> usr13, iceroot, you guys still here?
<Kryto01> ..
<usr13> just barely
<vedrit> iceroot had suggested I load the live disk and try to restore permissions that way, I wanted to confirm that I do that through the Rescue a Broken System option, right?
<usr13> vedrit: What do you need?
<usr13> vedrit: Yes
<vedrit> okay good. Because it seriously take about 1.5 hrs for that to load. If I don't have to load into that multiple times, the better
<usr13> vedrit: What?  What took 1.4 hrs to load?
<dBLOOD> You are right guys, I'm better off with compiling my other app
<dBLOOD> thank you anyway
<locoloco> Anyone know of a way to add Bash key bindings to Unity? This only lists existing ones: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts
<adamu> Hello
<yenic> i'm on 12.04lts right now, if i move to 13.10 are the repositories updated more often? eg. git is on version 7 or so in 12.04lts, is it on the latest version in 13.10?
<vedrit> usr13: the recover a broken system... system
<tubaguy50035> any reason why the "install" option wouldn't show up on a live USB?
<Beldar> tubaguy50035, Did you check the sum?
<tubaguy50035> Yes
<yenic> sorry i meant 1.7.9.5 in 12.04lts, vs 1.8.x in 13.10
<locoloco> yenic: on 13.10, git --version 1.8.3.2
<Beldar> tubaguy50035, what release just for fun? and if you play the tuba is it a 3 or 4 valve?
<adamu> yenic, Instead of Upgrading why not just build the newer version of git? clone git with git :P
<Beldar> ;)
<tubaguy50035> Beldar: Always 4.  And 13.10 server.
<yenic> locoloco, thank you. does anyone find 13.10 more unstable than 12.04?
<Beldar> tubaguy50035, Heh, I figured 4, the server is a text install, not sure what it looks like myself.
<yenic> adamu, i thought about that but my reason is that i dont want to have to keep making it myself from source each time a new version is released. rather just upgrade.
<Rask> Hello, channel. :)  I have a feeling this is a question that gets asked a lot, but I'm not finding what I want by googling... if I need a newer version of a single package than what the stable release provides, is there a minimally-painful way to tell apt to look to the future for that package only?
<vedrit> I'm using 12.04 and... I dunno. I think when I burned my disc, something wasn't quite right
<tubaguy50035> Beldar: Incorrect.  The server iso has a GUI install
<Beldar> tubaguy50035, Yeah, I meant just no desktop, you might ask in #ubuntu-server if no one knows here.
<adamu> yenic, you would think 12.04 would be more stable since it is the long term release
<usr13> vedrit: If it took 1.5 hours, I don't know what to say but sounds like a hardware issue.
<tubaguy50035> Beldar: ah, okay
<locoloco> yenic: not at all. No hickups thus far. adamu: may be right about the clone-ing of git... it is easiest route to up-to-the-minute git
<vedrit> usr13: wouldn't be surprised. I had to scramble to find a CD player, so it's untold years old, haha
<vedrit> just couldn't get a USB image to work
<yenic> adamu, i want it autoupdated with the rest of my software. the only thing in 12.04 i have installed outside of the repositories is Eclipse to get the latest.. and I had conflicts with Eclipse autoupdates not working well (needed sudo, and got out of whack with the repo version provided)
<Beldar> tubaguy50035, There is the mini if you want a web install really better for older installs to get the latest or an only option, or just more options.
<tubaguy50035> Beldar: The network installer?
<yenic> does cloning automatically keep it up to date? or do i have to continously clone it as new versions are updated?
<Beldar> tubaguy50035, Nah it is a tiny iso like 32MB it just calls to the repos for the install.
<tubaguy50035> Beldar: Where do I find that?
<Beldar> tubaguy50035, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<waykool99> last week i installed Mini just to test it. has every Ubuntu version minus Ubuntu Studio.  :(
<locoloco> yenic: will only clone and subsequently upgrade to latest version of git.
<Beldar> tubaguy50035, pretty cool really you have a lot of options for installing.
<adamu> yenic, its really easy to clone git (git clone https://github.com/git/git) it shouldn't take more than five minutes to clone git then make && make install
<locoloco> yenic: as per adamu: you could easily script the procedure and cronjob
<tubaguy50035> yeah, just sucks that the main ISO doesn't work for me :/
<tubaguy50035> Beldar: I'm not sure what checks there are in place that would make the "Install" option appear or not appear
<Beldar> tubaguy50035, Strange for sure you seem familiar with using it.
<waykool99> 6 years using ubuntu. just learned Kubuntu/Xubuntu meant KDE and Xfce GUI.  slaps hand on head
<technickul> What's the best way to go about troubleshooting bootloader install failed while trying to install 13.10?
<yenic> adamu, that sounds like i'll have to keep on top of new releases. i'll think about scripting it out.. but will probably just move to 13.10 to get more up to date releases (even if its not immediately, sounds like git in 13.10 is already up to date, while mine is on 1.7.x). thank you
<tubaguy50035> Beldar: I've been using it for years, but the last time I did a live USB for a server was with 12.10
<Beldar> technickul, This a dualboot and if so with what?
<technickul> Beldar: yes windows 8
<adamu> yenic, okay
<Beldar> technickul, Ah, we see that happen here daily, but people do come here with problems, you familiar with the bootrepair app?
<technickul> Beldar: I've seen that people have mentioned it while googling my problems. I think part of the problem is one I don't know where the bootloader should go and two I have raided ssds
<yenic> if anyones interested- git stable is 1.8.5.1; 13.10 git 1.8.3.2; 12.04 git 1.7.9.5
<Beldar> technickul, with raid I would not know, nor really with uefi in general.,
<adamu> yenic, the version of git I got off github is 18.4
<waykool99> i installed U Studio v13.10 64 bit for one week. sent a ton of crash reports but loved the fact it had IDJC (idjc.sourceforge.net) under Audio. will the LTS version be released with v14.04 or v15.04?
<technickul> Beldar: I think I just need to pick the correct place to install the bootloader but have no idea which one to choose there are like 20 choises
<yenic> i just pulled that version # from http://www.git-scm.com/
<technickul> Beldar: I don't  believe it's in uefi mode since I enable compatibility mode
<adamu> yenic, nvm I was being stupid
<technickul> I don't have the slightest clue on which device to install the bootloader on.
<waykool99> technickul, i installed v10.04.4, then installed v13.10. i hit Yes to both GRUB installs, but to be on the safe side, used v10.04 to set the bootloader to 100 seconds. checked Synaptic for upgrading GRUB plus to get a graphical control. 10.04 only seemed to upgrade to Grub v1.99
<adamu> technickul, I would install it to the MBR
<technickul> Thank you for the responses I don't know which one is the mbr since I have about 20 choices
<technickul> would it be linux device-mapper (striped) (512. gb)
<technickul> That's the uppermost choice I'm given
<waykool99> on 2- 2 TB SATA drives,  checked Sun's Disk Utility -and- GParted. noticed instead of MBR it used GPT (GUID Partition Table)
<bobbyd_>  /nick bobbyd___
<technickul> waykool99: was that to me?
<adamu> technickul, Didn't you say you were working with Raid? If you did I am not sure since I have not worked with it before so I can't help you there..
<technickul> adamu: yea my laptop came with raided ssds
<technickul> I installed ubuntu on my raided desktop but it isn't dual booting
<Guest43958> join #windows
<adamu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<technickul> It's not windows related though. I don't know which device to install the bootloader on since I have 20 or so choices lol
<haha> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<haha> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<waykool99> Techcickul, is there a web page explaining ubuntu's install DVD's about RAID?
<technickul> waykool99: Sory I  don't understand what you're saying? are you asking if my laptop came with ubuntu dvds?
<argentum> anyone have a good description of SSH and how to use it that they can link me to? I want to know what it's used for, and how to use it... I would like to be able to at least start with using it to port forward for single VNC connections or at least to port forward some GUI windows.. Also, I've already installed open SSH and have configured some of the setttings in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config and /etc/ssh/ssh_config files
<adamu> technickul, Try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Boot_Loader
<waykool99> thank you adamu
<adamu> waykool99, lol np
<adamu> argentum, try man ssh
<adamu> argentum, it has a good description of what ssh is
<waykool99> have Dell tower w/2- 2 TB sata drives. trying to learn raid before i hose up another installation.
<adamu> argentum, Man sshd_config will help with configuring the ssh daemon
<technickul> adamu: I'll check that out thank you
<adamu> technickul, np
<adamu> haha, using ipv6?
<technickul> adamu: I should have mentioned ubuntu was in the process of installing and let me know when it tried to install the bootloader and failed. I'm not having problems booting yet :P. Or did I misread the docs you sent me?
<argentum> adamu, Yea i've been reading up on it. There are a couple of goals that I have. I want to access the graphical seamlessly of one of my machines on my network from another... both running Ubuntu 13.10 *(xcfe) and the other goal is to remotely access through ssh the same host machine to run periodic updates and so on
<adamu> technickul, oh okay I was confused
<adamu> technickul, what is your problem then? :P
<adamu> argentum, It might be better to use cron to schedule periodic updates
<argentum> adamu: prehaps you have some suggestions for easy, responsive control of my other machine on my network?
<adamu> argentum, you could use an ssh tunnel with local port forwarding so you only have to port forward one port (ssh)
<technickul> adamu: lol I'll try again. I was attempting to install on my freespace formated ext3 partition, but during mid install ubuntu whined and said bootloader install failed and is asking me to choose a location to install the bootloader on, continue without bootloader, or cancel the install
<argentum> adamu: Will look into it immediately... too green to realize that was possible
<adamu> technickul, Maybe you could install it on one of the drivers (e.g. if you had /dev/sda and /dev/sdb install it on /dev/sda then configure bios to boot from /dev/sda first?)
<technickul> adamu: that's where this get's weird I don't have either of those options. All my options start with /dev/mapper
<technickul> all of the are labeled /dev/mapper/isw_bjdhdaadjh_ASUS_OS
<technickul> and then esome have a number at the end ex: /dev/mapper/isw_bjdhdaadjh_ASUS_OS5
<adamu> technickul, maybe something like this? sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/mapper/<YourRaidDrive>
<adamu> technickul, oh wait one second..
<technickul> adamu: I wish I could send a screenshot. I'm stuck on the install screen without a terminal :/
<adamu> technickul, this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559762
<technickul> adamu: I literally just found that link haha
<adamu> technickul, haha
<technickul> was looking at it just before you sent it. I"m going to read through this thank you
<adamu> technickul, np
<adamu> well.. I better be signing off.. bye!
<B0Ze> is there really no way to change the position of the system tray icons on 13.10?
<B0Ze> rearrange the icons i mean
<luk3rs> any one running 13.10 with bumblebee
<gtristan> Simple question: I am running ubuntu 12.04 64-bit, are there packages for libglib-2.0 in 32bit form ?
 * gtristan runs bumblebee actually, but not with 13.10
<meh_> Hello, would anyone know how to set cups printer to not overwrite existing files?
<luk3rs> in 13.04 bumblebee worked for me, but 13.10 broke something
<gtristan> luk3rs, I've used bumblebee on a couple versions, upgrading (as you probably read the instructions) is a pain, I've personally only ever succeeded in re-installing a new version from scratch
<gtristan> i.e. a new entire distro from ISO image
<luk3rs> i did a fresh install
<luk3rs> still not working
<meh_> I've been trying to change the cups_pdf.conf file, but i "don't have the permissions".... how can one change file permission?
<gtristan> luk3rs, ouch, sorry I personally can't help you ;-)
<lotuspsychje> !permissions | meh_
<luk3rs> thats ok
<ubottu> meh_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<luk3rs> how about nvidia primus
<luk3rs> would that work
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | luk3rs
<ubottu> luk3rs: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<gtristan> heh
<luk3rs> i would not mind if it used the nvidia card at all times, instead of intel
<lotuspsychje> luk3rs: can you repeat your issue mate?
<Gnea> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<luk3rs> bumblebee does not work in 13.10
<luk3rs> on install it only run intel gpu
<lotuspsychje> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-3 (saucy), package size 59 kB, installed size 229 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<gtristan> lotuspsychje, the bumblebee thing takes care of a specific issue where you have an intel chipset & nvidia chipset... unfortunately the intel chipset shows up earlier on the pci chain... Xorg takes the first one it finds: Intel
<luk3rs> yes
<lotuspsychje> gtristan: does he have 3 grafix card chipsets?
<lotuspsychje> 2
<luk3rs> 2,yes
<gtristan> lotuspsychje, it's common on some laptops, like my ASUS
<lotuspsychje> luk3rs: you have same issue on lts?
 * gtristan testifies to bumblebee working properly on 12.04
<luk3rs> no in lts wifi driver does not work
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mikeshollen> Hey guys, I installed the no-ip server on my linux machine for dynamic DNS. The application is noip2. How do I check to see if it is running?
<Gnea> is anyone else having problems loading https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas ?
<Gnea> mikeshollen: with the ps command, like this:  ps axf   then look for noip2
<luk3rs> i wonder how the guys at system76 get around the optimus problem for their lappys
<luk3rs> i look for way to disable the intel gpu in the bios, no luck
<MajSlayer7777> what's the command to run to install security updates and packages via SSH? on ubuntu 13.10?
<Gnea> luk3rs: who makes your computer?
<luk3rs> sager
<Gnea> luk3rs: what model?
<mikeshollen> Gnea, it says                    13680 ?        Ss     0:00 noip2
<luk3rs> np9150
<Gnea> mikeshollen: it's running
<mikeshollen> Gnea, awesome. thank you for your help!
<lotuspsychje> luk3rs: here's an article about prime and 13.10, scroll down: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/8-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<hydra7> is there a better alternative to xampp for ubuntu
<luk3rs> thanks
<MajSlayer7777> I tried to google it, but it's always about people upgrading the version, and they always recommend using the desktop, this is a dedicated server. I don't want a desktop on it..
<luk3rs> i will try primus, hopefull it work
<Gnea> mikeshollen: cheers!
<gtristan> hmm
 * gtristan finds "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch"
<gtristan> thanks :)
<Gnea> could someone please try to load https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas in their web browser and tell me if it works?
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | hydra7
<ubottu> hydra7: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<gtristan> Gnea, timeout error
<Gnea> gtristan: okay, that's what I'm getting too :(
<waykool99> Timeout error
<waykool99> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<Gnea> man, the ONE day out of the year that I want to get mame working and now I can't
<gtristan> Gnea, time to roll your own distro ;-)
<Gnea> gtristan: by the time I do, the ppa site will likely be up and rolling again ;)
<mral3n> Hi all, does anyone have a second to help me with a xubuntu install (currently on a live usb)
<Gnea> I will just have to compile
<Gnea> !ask | mral3n
<ubottu> mral3n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gnea> mral3n: also, #xubuntu might be of some help
<mral3n> I'm on a live usb xubuntu 13.10, I have shrunk and created a partition in windows already. When trying to install xubuntu it says no operating system is detected.
<gtristan> ubottu, dance !
<Gnea> mral3n: at which point does it say 'no operating system detected', exactly?
<gtristan> eh, not bad, private reply... I suddenly feel not so bad about not having any fun bots around gimpnet ;-)
<Gnea> lol
<mral3n> After clicking to install xubuntu. I'm running it live of USB atm
<Beldar> mral3n, What windows release?
<mral3n> Windows 7 64 bit
<Gnea> mral3n: are you following a guide of some sort on the internet to do this?
<Beldar> mral3n, Is gparted installed on the live environment?
<mral3n> I've done it before several times but never having the "No detected operating systems" problem
<Gnea> weird
<mral3n> usually there is a install xubuntu/ubuntu alongside windows
<Beldar> mral3n, gparted? is this a uefi computer?
<Gnea> mral3n: did the whole installation process itself seem to go alright?
<PatrickDickey> I've seen it before. I always choose "Something else" and then manually configure everything. If you're doing it on a UEFI boot, that might be the problem.
<Gnea> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
 * PatrickDickey reminder that "fdisk" can't "see" GPT partitioned drives. You need to use "gdisk" for it.
<mral3n> I tried the something else but didn't want to mess up my windows partition as I have some files. As for as UEFI I'm not sure..
<Gnea> that's useful, since I've never installed on a UEFI before... I have a new motherboard sitting in a box, just need a cpu and some memory
<Gnea> mral3n: is it a brand new computer?
<mral3n> made in december 2012
<Gnea> mral3n: what cpu?
<mikeshollen> how do i search for a file in terminal?
<Gnea> mikeshollen: find or locate. locate only works once updatedb has been run
<apb1963> mikeshollen: find /path -name fileName
<mral3n> came with win 8 which I wiped out. I'm on an AMD dual core.
<mral3n> a6 i believe or a4
<Gnea> mral3n: laptop or desktop?
<PatrickDickey> mral3n: It has UEFI installed then. If it had Windows 8, it most likely has it.
<mral3n> laptop
<Gnea> mral3n: make & model?
<apb1963> I want to have two virtual hosts on the same ubuntu 12.04 server.  I have registered the domains at freedns as A records each pointing to my (home) routers IP.  I followed these directions: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html  I get the default "It Works" page, but my index.php file is not coming up on either site.
<Beldar> mral3n, I suspect the W7 isn;t a uefi install, and the dsic has gpt remnants keeping the xubuntu from seeing it.
<Gnea> apb1963: make sure that apache is set to listen on port 80 of the internal ip's as well
<apb1963> I received these warnings & errors on restart:  http://pastebin.com/aCyWi3KQ
<apb1963> I have a listen directive in each domains config file
<PatrickDickey> apb1963: What happens if you try to go to the ip address on your local lan (192.168.x.x/host/index.php)?
<Gnea> apb1963: okay, did you set them up as <VirtualHost> then?
<apb1963> Gnea: Yes
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: checking
<^Mike> My laptop seems to think there are two mice attached, and one of them has a dead battery, causing it to alert me. There is no 2nd mouse. How can I make the laptop correctly detect this hardware? The mouse and keyboard are connected using a single logitech unifying USB receiver.
<mral3n> hmm well I'm not sure. It's the same windows 7 disc I've used before when trying to install linux alongside windows so not too sure.
<Gnea> apb1963: not sure... might want to ask in #httpd
<Gnea> ^Mike: the laptop doesn't have a mousepad?
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: same result. "This webpage is not available"
<^Mike> Gnea: it also has a touchpad, but this is listed in the power statistics panel as an external mouse (obviously, the touchpad has no battery)
<Gnea> apb1963: did you setup bind9?
<apb1963> Gnea: I went there first.  The one person to respond gave me a holier than thou answer with a "hint" that was useless.
<Beldar> mral3n, Use this app and run only the create bootinfo summary and pastebin the url, it will answer a lot of questions. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mral3n> If i choose the "something else" option and try to create one that way that wont corrupt my windows partition and make it unbootable will it
<mral3n> OKay will do so right now.
<Gnea> apb1963: well don't let him scare you off
<apb1963> Gnea:  No.  I'm using freedns.afraid.org for dns.  And, as PatrickDickey made me check, it doesn't come up by IP either.  So it's not DNS.
<apb1963> Gnea: Not scared, but while nobody is talking there, I figured I'd ask here.
<mikeshollen> Gnea, I'm struggling a little with your suggestion. I am trying to locate where the files are that i just installed with sudo apt-get murmur-server
<mikeshollen> I am looking for mumble-server.ini i believe
<Gnea> apb1963: Well, some people can be easily put off by the elitism that some people enjoy pushing while in a non-confrontational environment.  Can you pastebin your apache config?
<apb1963> mikeshollen: find / -name mumble-server.ini
<gtristan> Ok new (related) question: I am running 64bit Ubuntu 12.04, I installed ia32-libs-multiarch... but I still need libfuse2:i386... running apt-get install libfuse2:i386 causes a warning, doesnt want to parallel install but instead insists on removing the existing libfuse2 package (and removing important stuff, like grub)... how can I get a 32bit libfuse.so ?
<Gnea> mikeshollen: sudo updatedb, wait for it to finish, then just: locate murmur | grep etc
<apb1963> gnea: yes.  A moment please.  I appreciate the polite response.
<Gnea> apb1963: sure thing
<mral3n> hmm E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<PatrickDickey> apb1963:  You have two separate domains pointing to the same IP Address from the outside? Wouldn't it be simpler all the way around, to have one domain, and two subdomains?
<apb1963> Gnea:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6539121/
<mikeshollen> when i run edit on mumble-server.ini i get an error
<mikeshollen> ** (gedit:14476): WARNING **: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=1b41aa7cde7459826208119f00000002 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n
<mikeshollen> Cannot open display:
<apb1963> PatrickDickey: Yes I do... and it may or may not be simpler, but neither domain is currently working so I don't see how it would make a difference... nor is it what I want to be honest.
<mral3n> All done.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6539134/
<apb1963> mikeshollen: export DISPLAY=0:0
<Gnea> apb1963: hm okay, what you'll need to do is write a <VirtualHost> directive for each site, and each site should have its own directory, logfile, etc
<apb1963> Gnea: did I not do that?
<apb1963> Gnea: AFAIK, that's exactly what I did
<Gnea> apb1963: you wrote a configuration directive for one host
<apb1963> Gnea: Yes, that's just one file.
<gtristan> oooo shiny: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60751/is-it-possible-to-have-32-bit-libraries-installed-on-a-64-bit-system (<-- same libfuse issue, actually)
<technickul> Has anyone experienced an error or alert dialog that has "???" as the title and "??? ???" as the description with only an OK button during installation
<mikeshollen> apb1963, i don't understand
<apb1963> Gnea: The other file has the same stuff, with the domain appropriate changes
<apb1963> mikeshollen: Copy & paste it, in the terminal.... exactly as I wrote it
<Gnea> apb1963: oooh, I see, so you're sourcing multiple configs.... why don't do you prevent those from loading and just load this 'fun.sleepingwolf.net' for now and see if you can get just the one to work? or have you tried that yet?
<mikeshollen> apb1963, i did
<apb1963> mikeshollen: run your command again now
<Beldar> mral3n, You have gpt detected "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util sfdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted." use this link to clean it and xubuntu should see the install. http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<mikeshollen> apb1963 it is just sitting on a blank line
<mral3n> thank you doing so now.
<apb1963> Gnea: No, I haven't done that... but I'll try
<Gnea> apb1963: okay
<apb1963> mikeshollen: Now I'm the one that doesn't understand what you're saying.
<mikeshollen> apb1963, I ran your command and then ran gedit. i didn't get an error this time, it just went to a new line with no output
<wilornel> is there anybody out there?
<apb1963> Gnea: Same exact errors as before that I pastebinned from the start
<mral3n> should I use that on windows or while I'm on the usb live?
<apb1963> mikeshollen: I'm guessing you want to feed gedit a file name.  Did you do that?
<wilornel> Hey guys, my laptop is stuck in the "locked screen" mode. The screen is turned off, but the computer is still running.... It's not really in sleeping mode, since it's running, and it's not really running, since the screen can't be turned on...
<Gnea> apb1963: hmmm. will that subdomain be available to the whole of the internet or are you just planning on making it available locally?
<apb1963> Gnea: One of each.  The fun host worldwide.
<Gnea> apb1963: okay
<Beldar> mral3n, I believe you can run it from the xubuntu, never used it just recommended many time in the same situation. Use nicks here to you can tab complete the nicks.
<Gnea> apb1963: try commenting out: Listen 80
<apb1963> Gnea: Interesting thought.  OK
<mral3n> ok thanks
 * Gnea proceeds to compile the latest mame
<apb1963> Gnea: Better.  Now I just get: [Sat Dec 07 22:27:44 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<Beldar> mral3n, Basically you have a gpt partition table from the W8 install, leaving gpt remnants that stops the xubuntu read of the HD.
<Gnea> apb1963: okay. try changing <VirtualHost *:80> to <VirtualHost fun.sleepingwolf.net:80>
<apb1963> Gnea: Definitely better... now I get the page, but it doesn't render properly
<apb1963> Gnea: OK
<Mongo44> Does anyone know how to take this command: echo 50 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness : to set as the lowest brightness?
<Gnea> apb1963: I should probably mention that I haven't touched an apache config file in about 4 years
<Gnea> Mongo44: just type it into a terminal
<mral3n> beldar: okay I'm installing fixparts now
<Mongo44> It only lasts for about a minute then it gets brighter.
<Gnea> so yeah, I'm a little rusty at this ;-)
<mral3n> beldar: it says "The package is of bad quality" when tryinmg to install it
<mral3n> trying"
<Beldar> mral3n, Cool, the intructions are pretty much there and if run correctly should fix it while booted to the live xubntu and you can install.
<apb1963> Gnea: I should probably mention I had one of these working earlier, and you're backing out the precise changes I made - which I made because of the link I mentioned that I used.
<Gnea> apb1963: hahaha
<Mongo44> How do I make that command last longer?
<anaoum> exit
<Gnea> Mongo44: put it into a script file and cron it
<alfonsojon> Hello
<alfonsojon> Is there any way to port Dust to GTK3?
<alfonsojon> I'm using it on MATE and it looks fantastic, but some GTK3 apps look out of place.
<apb1963> Gnea: OK, warnings have gone away (I added domain name in place of * in both spots)... but it's still not rendering properly
<Mongo44> How do I do that?
<Gnea> apb1963: check your logs and check permissions of the username that's actually running the httpd or apached daemons, the directories of the files you're serving, and the files themselves
<Beldar> mral3n, you grab the amd deb?
<mral3n> baledar: yep
<Gnea> Mongo44: well first step is to write it up as a bash script. know how to use an editor?
<Beldar> mral3n, Cool I just downloaded it and installed just to check nothing wrong here.
<Mongo44> Nope.
<mral3n> beldar: fixparts_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb .. I'll download it again just to be sure.
<Gnea> Mongo44: okay, if you go to your menu and accessories, you should find the gedit editor - bring that up first
<apb1963> Gnea: I originally had the owner as apb... but changed it to www-data earlier in the hope that was the issue... it wasn't... so now I'm wondering if I want it back to apb?
<Beldar> mral3n, You can use your tab key to complete nicks looks correct last post if the spelling is incorrect it wont notify me you have paosted to me. ;)
<Mongo44> OK.
<Gnea> apb1963: no, you were right to go to www-data.  actually, ps auxf | grep apache or ps auxf | grep httpd  should tell you who it's running as. hopefully it's www-data, in which case I would just chown all the files & subdirectories of /var/www to that
<Beldar> mral3n, I'm taking off for about 45 min in 5 min, just so you know.
<gtristan> Ok... what is the trick to installing the 32bit support low level stuff needed by gcc-4.6 ? i.e. the 32bit start stub (crtn.o) and -lgcc ?
<Gnea> apb1963: but also make sure that they are world-readable
<apb1963> world readable?  That sounds excessive
<gtristan> for some reason my cross compiler on Ubuntu 12.04 doesnt work :-/ preventing me from building the 32bit libfuse package locally
<Gnea> no. world-writable would be excessive
<apb1963> that would be insane :)
<Gnea> nah, it would be disturbing, for sure... if it was +x or +s, THEN insanity would be a key factor ;-)
<apb1963> Keep in mind the problem here... it's not rendering properly at this point.... the graphics are missing for one thing... maybe the prime problem.
<mral3n> Beldar, not sure how to use the tab nick thing, Kinda a noob when it to comes to this. Also while installing the tool I got a package operating failed.
<Gnea> apb1963: have you checked your .html files to make sure that paths for graphics are lined up properly?
<Mongo44> Gnea: I have Gedit open how do I write the bash script?
<Gnea> Mongo44: well, the first line should look like this: #!/bin/sh
<energizer1> I'm having wifi problems! Help!
<apb1963> Gnea: it's a .index.php file.... and this worked earlier... I'm not sure what I did exactly...other than perhaps mess with directory directives
<Gnea> Mongo44: press enter, and the next line should look like: echo 50 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<Beldar> mral3n, how are you installing it?
<Gnea> apb1963: does it have any actual php code in it?
<anaoum_> exit
<anaoum_> exit
<mral3n> Beldar, nvm think I got it to work. Using the software center.
<apb1963> interesting question... a moment
<Beldar> mral3n, cool
<Gnea> Mongo44: after you do that, save the file as my_brightness.sh
<mral3n> Beldar, the nick thing is what I got to work. Not the tool. I was using the ubuntu software center btw.
<Gnea> Mongo44: then close gedit and open a terminal, let me know when you are there
<Beldar> mral3n, what errors do you see, it may need a dependency from the repo?
<mikeshollen> if i am using command line through ssh, does gedit not work?
<Mongo44> Ok I am ready.
<Gnea> mikeshollen: not by default.  you're basically trying to run an X app on a remote system and have it pull the display to your screen, which is a separate networking transaction
<mikeshollen> gnea, aha
<mral3n> Beldar, Well I ignored the "quality" error and proceeded and it says the installation of a software package failed : (Reading database ... 153047 files and directories currently installed.)
<mral3n> Unpacking fixparts (from .../fixparts_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb) ...
<mral3n> dpkg: error processing /home/xubuntu/Downloads/fixparts_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb (--install)
<Gnea> mikeshollen: so you'd have to have ssh setup to accept such a transaction and allow your display to accept it
<energizer1> mikeshollen: you could use nano or something instead (i.e. a text editor that uses the command line)
<Gnea> mikeshollen: or you could just run vim or nano
<energizer1> gnea high five
<Beldar> mral3n, You running 64 bit?
<Gnea> energizer1: :-)
<mral3n> Beldar, yes sir.
<Gnea> Mongo44: okay
<mikeshollen> energizer1, replace gedit with nano?
<Gnea> Mongo44: type:  ls -l   you should see your my_brightness.sh there. do you?
<energizer1> mikeshollen: just use it instead. try opening up a command line ssh, then type nano to get the text editor
<Gnea> mikeshollen: nano is easy-peasy to use
<apb1963> Gnea: definitely php code.  I'm not running apache as www-data though.... and I changed the dir to reflect the proper owner and group... and now I'm back to "It works"... which is something of a lie.
<Mongo44> I saved it in documents, I see the documents directory.
<Beldar> mral3n, in the software ceter hit-edit-software sources-other software I believe and untick the cd and run a update than try again. If this works for installing it you have to turn the cd back on for the install.
<Gnea> apb1963: I'm wondering... can you pastebin your 'root' apache config file?
<Gnea> Mongo44: excellent. cd Documents  then  chmod 700 my_brightness.sh
<Beldar> mral3n, cd on for xubuntu install that is, off for the update to be able to pull from the repos if needed for the fixparts install.
<Mongo44> It is there if I do ls -l ~/Documents.
<Beldar> mral3n, Anyway, I will be back in about 45 min or so.
<mral3n> Beldar, ok thanks
<vicky> hi ubuntu. I am using mts mblaze data card(india)  in ubuntu 12.04 for internet connection. First i tried with network manager. The network manager able to find the modem but couldnt connect with internet.Then i tried with wvdial.The mts modem takes too long to connect with wvdial. So i think the network manger trying with some limited timeout. Anyway to increase it?(i may wrong, suggestions?)
<Mongo44> Ok I did that.
 * gtristan finds package 'gcc-multilib' after much grepping of the web
<apb1963> Gnea: I just got my original site working
<apb1963> Gnea: By removing the listen and * directives
 * gtristan yearns for the simpler days of LFS :-/
<apb1963> stupid link
<apb1963> I hate broken tutorials :/
<Gnea> apb1963: is this a step in the right direction?
<apb1963> Gnea: Definitely... but I have to wonder why apache is writing broken documentation
<Gnea> Mongo44: okay, now type: crontab -e
<Gnea> apb1963: apache updates faster than the documentation can keep up, sometimes. the fact that it even has mostly decent documentation is pretty amazing, TBPH.
<Gnea> Mongo44: if all goes well, you should see a bunch of ~ on the left side of the terminal. is that so?
<Mongo44> This is supposed to be in the Documents directory, right?
<Gnea> Mongo44: no, this can be typed anywhere
<yairabr> hii im trying to wrine ubunu on an sd card for beaglboard-xm (new user), but after unzipping the image file i get an .raw file shouldnt i get .img file?
<apb1963> Yeah, but the docs version matches the apache version
<Gnea> Mongo44: at this point, you're accessing a protected region of the filesystem outside of your home directory
<apb1963> so I find it hard to believe it could be so wrong
<apb1963> anyway, that's a different complaint
<Mongo44> It is telling me to select an editor and gives me three choices.
<apb1963> One complaint per customer right?
<Gnea> apb1963: I see... well, I don't know what to say about that! :-)
<Gnea> lol
<Gnea> Mongo44: what are the 3 choices?
<yairabr> hii im trying to wrine ubunu on an sd card for beaglboard-xm (new user), but after unzipping the image file i get an .raw file shouldnt i get .img file?
<Mongo44> no crontab for user - using an empty one.
<Mongo44>   1. /bin/ed
<Mongo44>   2. /bin/nano        <---- easiest
<Mongo44>   3. /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<Gnea> yairabr: not sure, but #ubuntu-arm probably knows
<Gnea> Mongo44: yeah, go with choice 2
<Gnea> Mongo44: now, you said that it resets the brightness every 5 minutes?
<Mongo44> Probably less than that.
<Gnea> Mongo44: okay, let's go for broke then.  type this in:  */4 * * * *    /home/smuxi/Documents/my_brightness.sh   (I'm assuming that smuxi is your login)
<Gnea> wow, I didn't realize that mame took longer to compile than a linux kernel does!
<Mongo44> I am at the editor it is not letting me input commands.
<Gnea> it should just let you type text
<Gnea> which aren't commands
<Gnea> all commands are used with the ctrl key (designated with the ^) which are shown at the bottom of the editor
<Mongo44> I am not sure what to do. I am at a screen that gives me instructions for the editor.
<Mongo44> This is what I got when I selected Write Out cntrl + o: File Name to Write: /tmp/crontab.rl1Pcy/crontab
<apb1963> Mongo44: Save & Exit... it's probably ^S I'm guessing?
<apb1963> Mongo44: Cancel that and do ^X  I belive that will save it automagically
<apb1963> I don't know why people think nano is better for beginners
<apb1963> and why they even offer ed as a choice is baffling
<pvl1> does module-init-tools not exsist anymore
<Mongo44> I just did the dimming command, I guess I will see if it lasts.
<MrTea> Well here we are.
<Mongo44> Damn, it didn't work.
<SNK3> In linux is there a easier way than doing something like cp -v /path/to/file/file1 /path/to/file/file2 /destination/ ?
<pvl1> SNK3: whats easier than typing and tab completion
<MrTea> text test
<SNK3> pvl1:  Is there a way not to type the paths all over again ?
<SNK3> *not
<MrTea> text test
<apb1963> SNK3:  !$ will give you the last argument from the last command
<SNK3> Is there a way to do something like cp -v /path/to/file/(file1, file2) /destination/
<MrTea> text test
<MrTea> damn it
<apb1963> SNK3: I don't understand what you want to do
<Mongo44> I am still trying to make this command permanent:  echo 50 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<SNK3> apb1963: If I have multiple files in the same location (with different names) can I address them with a common path instead of typing out the path again ?
<apb1963> SNK3: I still don't understand  what you want to do... but it sounds as if you want pattern matching.  * will match anything.
<Gnea> Mongo44: well it should be there... were you able to exit nano?
<Gnea> Mongo44: basically, it should run that script every 4 minutes
<SNK3> apb1963: Ill give u an example, right now I want geany to open couple of files usually I would do  geany ~/.config/Thunar/accels.scm ~/.config/Thunar/thunarrc   But is there a easier way to do this ?
<Mongo44> I exited ran the command and it didn't stick.
<apb1963> Gnea: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<apb1963> SNK3: well, one obvious solution is to cd to that directory first... .then you don't need to type the dir over again
<SNK3> apb1963: Any other way ?
<apb1963> SNK3: so cd ~/.config/Thunar/
<apb1963> SNK3: then geany accels.scm thunarrc
<buu> SNK3: geany ~/dir/foo/{file1,file2}
<apb1963> SNK3: buu's way is good too
<buu> SNK3: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Pattern-Matching.html
<SNK3> apb1963, buu: It opens {file1 and file2}
<lovethecode> say I want to get some practice writing bash scripts... what are good problem exercises for this purpose?
<MrTea> text test
<apb1963> lovethecode: google "writing bash scripts" and you'll get about 9 milllion hits
<apb1963> SNK3: Isn't that what you wanted?
<SNK3> apb1963: Yes its theres an error it opens a file called "{file1"  and "file2}" Instead of opening "file1" and "file2"
<apb1963> what shell are you using?
<apb1963> SNK3: type echo $SHELL
<SNK3> SNK3: /bin/bash
<Mongo44> Gnea: I told crontab to read this: */4 * * * *    /home/smuxi/Documents/my_brightness.sh (inserting my user name) and it said the file doesn't exist. It is there when I search Documents.
<apb1963> umm.. do file1 and file2 exist?
<apb1963> though it shouldn't matter
<SNK3> apb1963: Yes they do
<apb1963> copy and paste the exact command you used
<SNK3> geany ~/.config/Thunar/{accels.scm, thunarrc}
<apb1963> do I detect a space after the comma?  lose it.
<lucido> hello, I tried to set my login screen's resolution (lightdm) using this guide (xrandr): http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution . Problem is I get the "system is in low graphics mode" error
<apb1963> lucido: Here, let me google that for you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<SNK3> apb1963: It works! And I feel stupid :P . But thanks a lot
<apb1963> SNK3: np.  it's usually the simple stuff that gets all of us
<fishcooker> is there any possiblitiy to queue torrent download on transmission-cli?
<Mongo44> Gnea: Is there any chance you got the time prefix wrong?
<AB49K> Transmission has a CLI?
<AB49K> xD
<fishcooker> yes AB49K
<fishcooker> transmission-cli
<AB49K> Well I wish I knew that 2 months ago ^_^ hahaha
<fishcooker> i don't know how to queue a lot torrent
<fishcooker> anyone please elaborate
<fishcooker> that's cool even combined with screen would be great
<lucido> apb1963, yes I've read that and none of those solutions apply for me, I can reproduce the error easily with the two modifications described in http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution and should not result in that error
<fishcooker> headless AB49K
<lucido> I'll reproduce it and look at X logs
<Gnea> Mongo44: not likely, I use the same for one of my script (it's every 5 minutes, like so:  */5 * * * *
<Gnea> Mongo44: make sure you set it correctly:  crontab -l
<Mongo44> This is the command I put into the file: #!/bin/sh
<Mongo44> echo 50 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<Mongo44> It keeps telling me it is not found when I ask crontab to read it.
<Gnea> Mongo44: what is the result of this command: ls -l /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/
<Mongo44> I forget how to use pastenbinit.
<Beldar> !pastenbinit
<Gnea> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> hours later, mame finished compiling... now to see if it actually works
<PatrickDickey> Wouldn't five minutes be something like */12 ? I think */5 is every 12 minutes.
<Gnea> No.
<Gnea> man 5 crontab
<PatrickDickey> Got it. I was mistaken. It's been a while since I've done anything in my crontab.
<PatrickDickey> Well, wouldn't the fact that his command requires sudo be an issue? Since typically you have to enter your password for sudo to work. Maybe do something like sudo crontab -e, and put it in as root.
<Mongo44> Here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6539472/.
<apb1963> hideous
<pvl1> where does ubuntu cache debs
<Gnea> pvl1: the same place debian does
<Gnea> pvl1: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<pvl1> ty Gnea
<Vivekananda> hello everyone how are you doing ?
<Vivekananda> how do I encrypt a file in ubuntu by default
<Gnea> Vivekananda: how do you want it to be encrypted?
<Vivekananda> I was trying to find out more options for making things secure 1. if laptop is stolen I wanted to not enable easy reading of the hard drive  2. I want to encrypt files / folders in a way ( any way) that requests a password before they are opened
<Vivekananda> if possible I would love to have an option that if a password was entered wrongly more than two times then an automatic email is created and sent with the timestamp and such
<Gnea> assuming that it was hooked up to the internet, perhaps
<Gnea> at that point, you wouldn't want to encrypt a file but the filesystem
<shaun__> !encrypt | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Gnea> Mongo44: oh, you'll need to mv that shell file to root's home directory and set it up to run in root's crontab
<apb1963> Gnea: Is there a reason he's got sudo tee in the script?
<Gnea> apb1963: because he needed sudo to access the sys file, I imagine... it is rather silly to request a password from a non-interactive shell
<Gnea> Mongo44: also, get rid of the sudo command on root's end
<lucido> can xrandr set the refresh rate, it's not in the man page
<apb1963> Gnea:  this is messed up...  the docs for both 2.2 which I'm using, and 2.4 have the exact same instructions.... which I've followed and which don't work.  Throwing out the non-working part for both sites, results in only one site working.  I know it's something dumb and easy, but I'll be a monkeys uncle if I can find it.
<Mongo44> How should I do that?
<gry> Hi. Is there GUI for kvm?
<Gnea> Mongo44: sudo mv ~/Documents/my_brightness.sh /root
<jmgk> hi gry
<Gnea> Mongo44: then:  sudo -i && crontab -e
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> veta :D
<jmgk> Svta
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gry> jmgk: wrong channel…
<Gnea> Mongo44: sudo -i, then enter, and crontab -e after you get the # prompt
<Gnea> Mongo44: don't do the && part
<jmgk> oh wrong person
<jmgk> sorry I was looking for another
<Mongo44> sudo -i doesn't seem to do much.
<Mongo44> No it works now is the select editor prompt.
<Mongo44> Should I go with nano again?
<apb1963> Mongo44: Yes
<apb1963> actually pick vim.tiny ... at least then I could help you
<Mongo44> Now what do I tell crontab to read?
<quantumpants> guys, ive had this come up when trying to update my stem, im a newbe and not sure how to deal with it. any help gratefully appreciated. E:Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<apb1963> Mongo44: put echo 50 |  /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness in the file, hit ^X which should save and exit.
<Mongo44> That doesn't include the time though.
<apb1963> right... ignore me
<apb1963> I was thinking about what you were editing
<apb1963> wasn't
<impradeepy> quanttumpants: restart and use sudo-apt-get autoremove,,,,sudo apt-get update && sudo-apt-get upgrade
<Gnea> Mongo44: */4 * * * * /root/my_brightness.sh
<apb1963> yeah, that
<impradeepy> exlcude -
<impradeepy> in between sudo and apt
<Mongo44> Damn it, it still says it is not found.
<apb1963> make it executable
<apb1963> Mongo44:  ll /root/my_brightness.sh
<apb1963> show output
<quantumpants> E:Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) how do i fix this guys?
<apb1963> derp
<Mongo44> Permission was denied. That mean I have a virus or something? I should be able to access everything right?
<apb1963> quantumpants: impradeepy said to do sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Beldar> quantumpants, line 60 in gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<apb1963> Mongo44: what does your prompt look like?  Is it # or $
<quantumpants> how to do that, will try, sorry im a newb .
<yash069> quantumpants: cat -n /etc/apt/source.list | grep 60
<yash069> give this output
<yash069> paste it here, should be a single line hopefully
<Mongo44> Right, here it is: -rwx------ 1 home home 77 Dec  8 02:48 /root/my_brightness.sh*
<apb1963> Mongo44: type sudo /root/my_brightness.sh
<malt> Hello, I bought a used PC and it come with ubuntu linux and the CPU load wants to stay around 100 percent with orginal os just xchat installed and temp goes to 120F does that sound like a bad CPU? its a AMD 64 3400+
<Mongo44> Ok, that make it permanent?
<apb1963> Mongo44: No.  what happened?
<impradeepy> malt: try to clean your fan first
<yash069> malt: check for the running processes.
<malt> I have with system monitor it shows anything i open stays at 100 percent on that process
<malt> its very slow on any software
<Mongo44> It executed: echo 50 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<impradeepy> malt:u can reduce cpu usage by removing useless applications on startups
<malt> its default just xchat installed
<apb1963> Mongo44: remove "sudo tee" from that file
<impradeepy> malt:go to dash and open startups
<Gnea> Mongo44: okay, leave the tee part
<Gnea> just get rid of sudo
<apb1963> Gnea: Why?
<Beldar> malt, You should be running a live cd/usb if you want to check it, and remove what is there already.
<malt> same thing on live cd i downloaded
<malt> showed firefox at 100%
<Gnea> apb1963: because it needs to take the 50 and pass it on
<malt> run from cd
<apb1963> Gnea: he doesn't need to see it from crontab, does he?
<Beldar> malt, ##hardware is the channel you need then.
<impradeepy> malt:if you want to see by default hidden apps at startups then use this.. sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop and now you will able to see all hidden apps
<Gnea> apb1963: he just doesn't need to have 'sudo' in the script anymore
<malt> I got a extra processor you think its worth a try, I don't think ubuntu would take that much resources
<Beldar> startup apps will hardly cause this problem on a live cd and a install.
<apb1963> Gnea: tee serves no purpose in the context he's using it
<Gnea> apb1963: he's passing '50' on through a pipe torward the brightness file - he needs to have a way to grab that data from the pipe and put it into the file
<impradeepy> beldar:i just wanna to free some ram
<apb1963> Gnea: That's what the echo does
<Gnea> apb1963: otherwise the script will assume that 'brightness' is an executable command
<Mongo44> Without sudo permission is denied.
<Gnea> apb1963: no, echo just creates '50' and places it into a buffer
<deanrock0> hi, any idea how can i solve this:./configure: line 4362: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(USB, libusb-1.0 >= 1.0.0,,'
<apb1963> Gnea: it's not executable?
<Beldar> impradeepy, they should be on ##hardware for this.
<deanrock0> I have libusb 1.0.0 and libusb-devi nstalled
<Gnea> apb1963: no, it's a sys file, it's a direct communication link with the hardware
<impradeepy> beldar:whats the use of ubuntu one it takes 35Mb??
<apb1963> Gnea: Wait... he just wants to create a file with a 50 in it?
<Gnea> apb1963: he wants to pass the value of '50' onto brightness so that his screen won't go dim on him automatically
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone I am trying to loadbalance traffic across two interfaces, by adding two default routes with a nexthop option., But when I use the equalize flag, I get the error. 'either to is duplicate or equalize is a garbage'
<Beldar> impradeepy, this is hardly a fix for what the problem is.
<Gnea> Mongo44: okay, let's try something - did you edit the .sh file and remove sudo? you should be inside of a 'root shell' now
<quantumpants> apb1963, beldar, yash069  this is line 60: deb http://archive.canonical.com/precise partner
<Mongo44> What I am trying to do is dim the screen below the lowest given setting.
<Gnea> okay
<Gnea> either way, it needs to stick
<yash069>  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<yash069> this is the correct
<impradeepy> beldar: hardly but it will help, and by disabling useless running apps on startups reduces ram spaces, cpu usage, and then we look for the hardwares compatibility , right??
<yash069> quantumpants: change the line to  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<impradeepy> malt:http://askubuntu.com/questions/78951/how-do-i-remove-a-malformed-line-from-my-sources-list should solve it
<Mongo44> Gnea: I edited the file, my_brightness.sh
<impradeepy> quantumpants:http://askubuntu.com/questions/78951/how-do-i-remove-a-malformed-line-from-my-sources-list should solve it
<Gnea> Mongo44: okay, it should have on the 2nd line: echo 50 | tee /sys/blahblah/blah/brightness
<Mongo44> Any reason it has that name, could it be anything?
<impradeepy> sorry by mistake earlier i posted above link for mate
<Mongo44> That is correct.
<Gnea> Mongo44: figured it was appropriate for what you're trying to do to make it easier to remember later on
<Gnea> Mongo44: okay, then quit and try running the script by itself: ./my_brightness.sh
<Gnea> see if it errors
<Mongo44> Yeah, permission denied.
<quantumpants> its now line 61 E:Malformed line 61 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<apb1963> Mongo44: do sudo /root/my_brightness.sh  does that work or give an errror?
<quantumpants> now this line (61) is wrong! deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/precise partner
<Gnea> Mongo44: what is the output of this command:  id
<Mongo44> uid=1000(home) gid=1000(home) groups=1000(home),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<Mongo44> apb1963: It works in ~#
<impradeepy> mongo44:which version of ubuntu are u usin?
<quantumpants> yash069 this is the current line 61: deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/precise partner
<apb1963> apb1963: And so it should work in crontab ... except that he prolly needs the full path to tee
<apb1963> oh look i'm typing to myself
<apb1963> Mongo44: And so it should work in crontab ... except that he prolly needs the full path to tee
<apb1963> oh look now I'm typing to him
<apb1963> lol
<impradeepy> bi lol
<impradeepy> big lol
<yash069> quantumpants: change it to http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<apb1963> I can barely keep my eyes open... I shouldn't be here
<apb1963> Gnea: And so it should work in crontab ... except that he prolly needs the full path to tee
<yash069> quantumpants: deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<impradeepy> apb1963: ur solution is right :)
<Mongo44> It is probably still temporary.
<Mongo44> Alright what should I put into crontab?
<asdk> hey guys can someone help me setup a crontab
<asdk> ?
<asdk> lol mongo same issue?
<impradeepy> quantumpants: why are you wasting ur time and mind on editing source list?just resart it use purge,autoremove clean ur system first then start to update it because its no use to update if previuos unsitalled is totally removed from the system
<quantumpants> that worked yash069, thanks :)
<yash069> quantumpants: :)
<Mongo44> Yeah, I am working with this command: echo 50 | tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<asdk> is it in an sh script
<asdk> you can only run scripts via cron
<asdk> i have my script ready
<apb1963> Mongo44: all fixed now?
<asdk> but im having issues with the path
<apb1963> asdk: vague
<quantumpants> impradeepy im not very good with computers, im still learning :)
<apb1963> asdk: Is there an error message?  what are you trying to accomplish?  what have you tried?  what is it, or is it not doing?
<Mongo44> It does seem to be lasting a long time, I think it could be. In the future if I want this brightness I just have to rerun this command right?
<asdk> sorry, ive set up cron with crontab -e, and i enter @reboot //home/admin2/run.sh
<asdk> ive given permission to the script
<asdk> chmod +x
<asdk> and when i reboot the computer
<apb1963> Mongo44: the purpose of putting it in the crontab file was so that cron will run it for you, every 4 minutes.
<asdk> it fucks up the whole system for some reason, and i can no longer boot into my ubuntu
<asdk> its very strange
<asdk> it must be a path issue
<kostkon> !language | asdk
<ubottu> asdk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<geirha> asdk: what does run.sh contain?
<asdk> sorry.
<Gnea> Mongo44: when you type this command, what is the output?  crontab -l
<geirha> asdk: If it makes any assumptions on what PWD is, then yes, it could've messed up your system
<impradeepy> quantumpants:then you must first start with beggining you are editing source list??its not good for you to just copy and paste and solve your solution all i want to tell you that you should do it properly thats it
<asdk> its a simple script, just exports the display, and starts cgminer, a mining program
<Gnea> if [ ${PWD} != ${HOME} ]; then cd
<geirha> asdk: and you're running it as which user?
<asdk> there is only one user, admin2
<geirha> asdk: Ok, and cgminer runs forever without backgrounding itself?
<quantumpants> impradeepy, im always one for doing thinks the correct way, i just don't know how to most of the time. i really appreciate the help i get from you guys on  #ubuntu
<asdk> yes
<asdk> it just runs forever in a terminal window
<asdk> i normally ssh into the system and run the script from my machine
<geirha> asdk: then I'd consider running it in a screen
<jjp> hai
<asdk> sorry what do you mean "running it in a screen"
<geirha> asdk: @reboot cd ~ && screen -d -m -S cgminer ./run.sh
<jjp> == DaryL
<impradeepy> quantumpants:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<DaryL> mmh ?
<asdk> and that will bring up a terminal window and run the script?
<geirha> asdk: screen will provide a terminal for it, yes, and that screen will run in the background
<geirha> asdk: you can connect to that terminal by running  screen -x cgminer
<asdk> is there anyway i can run the script the same way as i ssh into the system?
<asdk> cause when i run the script with the onscreen terminal sometimes it makes the rig unstable and it crashes
<asdk> but i never encounter errors when i ssh and run it
<geirha> asdk: onscreen terminal?
<asdk> viewing the desktop
<asdk> ctr alt T
<asdk> terminal comes up
<asdk> and i run the script
<FloodBot1> asdk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geirha> asdk: why does it need DISPLAY anyway?
<quantumpants> thanks impradeepy. how do I update the latest data from my local server? so i can get this system fully running smoothly ?
<asdk> it needs exportdisplay=:0 to export all gpus of the graphics card
<geirha> asdk: Ah ok, then running it via cron won't work at all
<asdk> oh =/
<asdk> anyway i can set that up with ssh?
<geirha> asdk: You have to run it after the X server has been started, so the place to put it is in startup applications
<geirha> then it'll run when you log in graphically
<asdk> but I would prefer not to run it on the computers graphic display, because i get massive gpu rendering errors, and that eventually crashes the machine, if i ssh, then it also gets gpu rendering errors, but it can still process/"mine"
<asdk> is there no way to automate my ssh connection, running of the script remotely?
<impradeepy> quantumpants: u will get updates automatically  time to time just use software updater or use sudo apt-get updates
<impradeepy> quantumpants: use sudo apt-get chache show package name to see whats the latest version available on your official repository, for example if u want to check for firfox then use sudo apt-get cache show firefox
<daaku> i'm seeing apt-get update pull i386 package indexes with lines like "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted" -- is there a way to prevent this? i only need amd64 and this seems to slow down apt-get update quite a bit, and it's pretty impactful when testing stuff with debootstrap
<geirha> asdk: there is, but it will fail if the remote end hasn't started the X server yet
<impradeepy> quantumpants: or try this sudo apt-cache show package name
<asdk> perhaps i can delay the script until the x server has started?
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone, I'm trying loadbalancing two pppoe connections with sudo ip route add default scope global nexthop dev ppp0 weight 1 nexthop dev ppp1 weight 1, but it's only working for speedtest.net
<Bumptiou_> Hello.  I am trying to add a catalyst driver to lubuntu 13.10, and it looks like only precise is available
<Bumptiou_> i'm not sure how to add it as a source
<jjp> hai
<jjp> i cannt get ubuntu to display the shutdown window in my system ,any help?
<DF3D2> I just wanted to thank you guys for making a linux OS that all my stuff was auto-detected and "just" works been banging my head against the wall for 2 days trying to make stuff work elsewhere
<AB49K> I prefer debian, but I also have used ubuntu and I like it :)
<DF3D2> I tried debian and nothing worked right
<DF3D2> this laptop was 'too new' for it I guess
<AB49K> Debian can be a little hard to get working lol
<DF3D2> my wifi card is supported under ath9k but it just would not work on debian
<DF3D2> no matter what I did
<CookieM> debian needs some tuning to make it work properly
<AB49K> But when you get it working, It's rock solid - and really good for servers :)
<DF3D2> I had been using freebsd for awhile, and I got wifi to work on that. The maintainer actuall helped me via email, but I couldn't ever get flash to work -- it uses some linux compatibility layer
<DF3D2> and who wants a laptop where you can't watch videos
<AB49K> My laptop doesn't even have a GUI installed ._.
<CookieM> yeah, ubuntu makes it work out-of-the-box
<DF3D2> yeah, I installed ubuntu desktop just to test, but i'm gonna switch to xfce I don't like unity.
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone, I'm trying loadbalancing two pppoe connections with sudo ip route add default scope global nexthop dev ppp0 weight 1 nexthop dev ppp1 weight 1, but it's only working for speedtest.net
<DF3D2> my ethernet NIC isn't working, but it didn't work in freebsd/debian either. it's "too new" I guess
<DF3D2> i dont really care, since my wifi works -- it is a laptop afterall
<DF3D2> I came this close to having to install windows, heh i'd have been pissed
<DF3D2> whoa, the touch screen on this thing even works
<DF3D2> that's pretty cool
<CookieM> DF3D2: which ubuntu are you using
<DF3D2> so what is the easiest way to have a secondary screen be a set resolution, like I want to be able to use 1080p via hdmi on my hdtv when I connect this laptop, but the laptop screen is 1366x768
<bekks> DF3D2: which GPU do you use?
<DF3D2> bekks, it's just intel integrated hd4000
<kostkon> DF3D2, easiest way? You set up the external monitor in system settings -> displays
<DF3D2> kostkon, awesome
<DF3D2> seeing you on the 70" tv now
<DF3D2> :-D
<kostkon> DF3D2, nice
<DF3D2> okay here is what I don't get, I can mirror the displays but I don't exactly want that. If I select above,below,etc it has no task bar etc on the one that isn't primary or whatever
<DF3D2> like, i'd like to have a movie playing on the tv and browse the net on the laptop
<bekks> DF3D2: Then dont mirror, but "place" the TV "next" to your laptops screen (in the display settings), and just move the movie player window onto the TV.
<DF3D2> bekks, place next to ?
<DF3D2> okay I see I can drag windows, between the two that is really cool, but it keeps defaulting to the HDMI connection (tv) to have the primary display, taskbar etc
<Trenton> hey
<Trenton> yo draNOV
<greenit> hi, how can i enter a startup-parameter in the install-media of ubuntu? the notebook i want to install ubuntu on only works when i enter "nomodeset acpi=off", but i don't know where i have to enter it at the install-media...
<Stanley00> greenit: try press enter when you first see a purple screen when booting.
<greenit> thx, i'll try :)
<bekks> greenit: it is too late then. livecd offers a boot menu.
<satosh> hello. i have a particular problem. i have put the ubuntu .iso on a usb stick and am using it as a live usb. now i want to install ubuntu on the same usb stick and there is plenty of space still left. but when i use the usb-creator-gtk it always asks me to erase the whole stick, which doesn't work as it also deletes the live ubuntu i am running as of now.
<bekks> satosh: your approach isnt possible. use two usb sticks.
<DF3D2> okay so pulse audio sees my usb-dac and I can use it in vlc if I specify it manually, however  pavucontrol and pacmd list-sinks don't list it as an output device, how can I fix this?
<satosh> bekks: thanks!
<DF3D2> like, how do I tell pulse this is a playback device, use it
<greenit> bekks, where is the boot-menu and how can i enter it?
<DF3D2> lol.
<bekks> greenit: it is displayed when the livecd boots.
<bekks> it asks you what to do.
<greenit> bekks, i don't even get that far, there is only a purble background with an keyboard-icon at the bottom
<greenit> purple*
<bekks> greenit: the livecds I do know ask you what to do before doing something. Use as 12.04 cd e.g. and you will get a boot menu before purple screens whatsoever.
<greenit> bekks, k, i'll try :)
<DF3D2> so no one knows how I can set my usb-dac as default? it doesn't show up in pacmd list-sinks even though alsamixer see's it, and it outputs sound -- also alsamixer has no volume adjustment for it
<DF3D2> for some reason
<greenit> thx for the help bekks and Stanley00, works now :)
<lucasredsn0w> hdon, here?
<zezom> I'm trying to use open-iscsi to connect to an iscsi connection from my NAS. I also trying to use multipath-tools so that I can have automatic failover between my nics. However after setting it up I'm getting the following error when trying to mount the /dev/mapper/data path mount: /dev/mapper/data already mounted or /data busy
<vimal> hi
<zezom> is open-iscsi and multipath-tools inherently incompatable or have I just set it up wrong or is there a bug?
<vimal> dont know im just a beginer
<vimal> hi
<vimal> why no virus in ubuntu?
<DF3D2> hmmm im trying to manually add a sink to pulse audio but having no luck
<ggherdov> how do you read the epub format (ebooks) on ubuntu ?
<Stanley00> ggherdov: you can try fbreader,
<ggherdov> Stanley00: ok thanks
<DF3D2> load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:1,0
<DF3D2> in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<DF3D2> but if i have that pulse won't start?
<bekks> zezom: the error indicates that it is already mounted. you have to setup multipathing before mounting.
<yourname> hi guys
<DF3D2> nvm i fixed it, pulse was mad the device was in use for some reason
<m71> iḿ looking for intergrated cpu temp monitor and sound alert when overheating. anyone has a tip for me? thanks!
<Guest44357> i'm using ubuntu in headless mode, however it seems there is some strange ansii colour profile set that is making my irssi look weird
<DF3D2> m71, no idea on a sound but u can install lm-sensors for temp
<Guest44357> anyone know where i can set this back to defaults?
<m71> DF3D2, thanks. I got that, but would be nice to have it integrated in the taskbar and have alarm ;) anyoner else any ideas?
<DF3D2> just a tip if your machine is over heating you have bigger problems
<m71> DF3D2, haha no itś not overheating but just a bit scared it will as Iḿ cpu mining altcoins
<space_> help
<space_> Is there any one who work in baidu music?
<MonkeyDust> baidu is chinese, no?
<SuperEngineer> m71: !Psensor
<SuperEngineer> !Psensor
<SuperEngineer> ho hum
<Snikt> Hi. can someone tell how I can show saved wireless networks from console?
<SuperEngineer> m71: Psensor is a GTK+ application for monitoring hardware sensors [& can show in taskbar - & has alarms]
<space_> YES Baidu corporation
<Snikt> (or add more of them)
<MonkeyDust> space_: better ask in #ubuntu-cn, i guess
<space_> MonkeyDust: ok thanks
<Snikt> nevermind. found it. via nmcli
<opalepatrick> trying to install 13.04 on an old machine but keep getting SIS630_smbus compatible bus not detected module not installed.
<opalepatrick> appears to go back to 7.04 maybe
<opalepatrick> Spotted something that suggests going to /etc/modprobe.d balcklist but I dont actually know how to install where I can get acces to this
<opalepatrick> any pointers appreciated
<lucasredsn0w> list
<NeoKarna> Hi, nautilus is crashing when I try to copy files. Any clue on how to fix this ?
<crocket> How do I get vlc 2.1.x on ubuntu 13.10?
<MonkeyDust> crocket: for anything outside the repos, you need an external .deb or ppa, but that's not supported here
<crocket> beh
<resting> if i set time to sync with ntpdate? do i still need to bother about timezone? or are they 2 different things?
<pulsar78> how do i skip the grub menu ? i had two installs of ubuntu, but now only one.
<jrmy> so, I'm completely stumped on how to install ubuntu from network with a windows pc serving as the host
<jrmy> I've tried looking for help online but I'm getting nowhere fast
<pulsar78> why not use usb ?
<aptget> jrmy: just ask
<jrmy> so far both disc and usb have stopped responding part way through
<jrmy> actually I'm running into the problem with syslinux or whatever it's called with a usb boot
<bcuraboy> good morning guys.how can i share my home directory of ubuntu and acess it in windows?
<Zemharir> salut
<pulsar78> jrmy: use unetbootin
<pulsar78> jrmy: when askey to overwrite while creating usb, press yes.
<jrmy> pulsar78, ok I'll try it
<pulsar78> jrmy: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<bcuraboy> i've already installed samba and i suppose all the needed packages,and created a shared directory,but still when i logon in windows i don't see any of the shared folders
<jrmy> also, I suppose I'm planning on using the system to run servers for games, so I'm not entirely sure if ubuntu server is a good fit or if I should just use the regular version
<jrmy> bcuraboy, I remember setting it up once for windows to see the linux pc on my network, I completely forget how to do so though, lol
<pulsar78> bcuraboy: disable window easy sharing
<pulsar78> bcuraboy: windows
<jrmy> pulsar78, is it really that easy? huh.. who would of guessed
<bcuraboy> ok
<bcuraboy> anything else'
<pulsar78> jrmy: thats with everything, once you know how =)
<jrmy> pulsar78, yeah, I've used samba, and another program like it before
<pulsar78> bcuraboy: create an new user, share folder, give rights to user on the folder
<pulsar78> bcuraboy: make sure you login with [yourcomputernamehere\usernamehere]
<gonyere> so, I just ordered a new desktop with windows 8 which I assume means UEFI as well. Is there anything special I need to do to install Ubuntu?
<gonyere> Is there anything that needs to be done to it w/in windows?
<gonyere> Or can I just delete windows an install as per normal?
<pulsar78> i installed on a mac mini, it has uefi to. was no problem
<gonyere> k
<gonyere> thanks :)
<jrmy> yep, that did not work either, it says again no default or configuartion file found when I try booting from usb
<jrmy> I'm pretty sure the pc has an issue with the syslinux thing
<malt> what software can i get for temp on my cpu and video card
<jrmy> I'm honestly about to give up and just junk this thing
<jrmy> no idea why it just sits there/freezes when I try installing from cd either
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jrmy> morning
<srxavi> morning
<rocketfuel> h
<rocketfuel> hi all
<rocketfuel> Weechat is going slow for some reason
<jrmy> can I install ubuntu on a 8GB flash drive?
<jrmy> an*
<LjL> don't see why not
<LjL> it'll be a bit tight maybe, but 8GB should be more than enough space to fit a basic root
<pkkm> I installed xubuntu on a 16GB drive, it took less than 6GB iirc, including some files
<LjL> indeed
<jrmy> too bad I couldn't get that 16GB flash drive when I wanted to I had to settle with an 8Gig sometimes I really hate that store
<makh> hi
<pulsar78> jrmy: and is it working ?
<jrmy> pulsar78, can't seem to figure this out
<jrmy> gave up
<SilverBoy> hi. now i finish to install ubuntu 13.10 where i can find the "Addictid Softuer" for dowloading drivers?
<pulsar78> jrmy: where are you stuck ?
<jrmy> why it says, regarldess of the iso installed, no default found or UI config
<jrmy> I don't know
<marc_> hello
<SilverBoy> hi. now i finish to install ubuntu 13.10. where i can find the "Addictid Softwer" for dowloading drivers?
<pulsar78> jrmy: so can you boot from usb ?
<jrmy> nope
<pulsar78> jrmy: what kind of hardware ?
<jrmy> amd althon xp @1800mhx, onboard gpu, 512MB of ddr2
<jrmy> mhz*
<jrmy> atlhon*
<jrmy> athlon**
<pulsar78> jrmy: you attemp to pxe boot? because thats a pxe boot error
<jrmy> I wouldn't even begin to know how to do a network boot
<jrmy> unless pxe is something different
<jrmy> afaik the iso I have is a usual one
<pulsar78> jrmy: no its network boot
<jrmy> nope, don't even have the slightest idea on how to do a network boot
<opalepatrick> can I use gparted cd terminal to access an ubuntu install on hard drive? I need to get in to blacklist a file that is stopping boot up on new install
<pulsar78> jrmy: have you downloaded the iso mulitple times or just once ?
<Peace-> dic 08 14:43:32.562 [Avvertimento] /var/run/tor is not owned by this user (sem, 1000) but by debian-tor (116). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?
<Peace-> runnign vidalia
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> ah maybe i need to reboot ?
<jrmy> I tried redownloading it, but both times it hasn't worked with the same error, I can try installing wih a cd but it seems to freeze
<Peace-> rebooting
<cfhowlett> Peace-, tor?  are we in the right channel?
<Peace-> cfhowlett: well it's ubuntu that doesn't start tor
<cfhowlett> Peace-, OK
<Peace-> cfhowlett: i need to undestand why ...
<Peace-> but let me reboot
<pulsar78> jrmy: what version 13.04 13.10 ?
<kostkon> jrmy, 512mb of ram is too low for ubuntu though
<cfhowlett> jrmy, ^^^ lubuntu is optimized for older and lower spec machines like yours
<jrmy> I guess I'll try something else then
<jrmy> thanks
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> can i please get some help with installing ubuntu and win8 in uefi?
<Wiz_KeeD> Ubuntu does not detect wintod 8 which was installed before it
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, cant' help with win8
<Wiz_KeeD> I can format the entire hard-drive, i've done so about 10 times 1 more is not problem
<Peace-> so yes cfhowlett i needed to reboot
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone else?
<Wiz_KeeD> I have seen that in the boor priorities I have the same devices (cdrom, toshiba hdd) with uefi and without
<Wiz_KeeD> It just does not detect windows8 :(
<Peace-> now tor works fine  ... i have found that adding myself to debian-tor group required to reboot  to be usefull
<yash069> Wiz_KeeD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Wiz_KeeD> yash069, read that like 10 times and other articles as well
<yash069> so what exactly is the case now
<SuperEngineer> need to go off-line for a mo to connect to 3G - downloading an iso and borrowed wifi won't hack it ;)
<yash069> Wiz_KeeD: have u installed it
<SuperEngineer> bbs
<Wiz_KeeD> i just stated my sitiuation, I formatted the 25th time, I have windows running and botting with no problem and when I insert the live-cd wether it is in uefi mode or not it does not see my windows partition
<Wiz_KeeD> and when I bought the notebook and placed the first few installs it did, I have no idea what changed
<yash069> Wiz_KeeD: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAnlhkbMang
<Wiz_KeeD> yash069, secure boot is disabled for me
<Wiz_KeeD> and also it has issues with ubuntu when isntalling since it cannot boot because of the lack of proper signature (from what I've read)
<myhappy> hello everybody
<yash069> Wiz_WeeD: lets find and kill person who made secure boot :(
<ni885064> !list
<ubottu> ni885064: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<compdoc> ubuntu has no warez, since the software is all free
<Wiz_KeeD> yash069, secure boot is not enabled on my notebook
<corsaronero> ciao
<corsaronero> !list
<ubottu> corsaronero: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yash069> Wiz_KeeD: can't help
<Wiz_KeeD> ok np
<Wiz_KeeD> nobody seems to be able to anyway
<Hassen>  hello all,whatever,whenever and wherever you are
<locoloco`> Wiz_KeeD: would you consider wiping Windows completely, installing Ubuntu then run Windows virtualbox?
<MonkeyDust> that's what I have
<ChrisFR06> Someone here ?
<theadmin> ChrisFR06: Yup. Ask your question.
<ChrisFR06> Thanks :)
<ChrisFR06> I am running Ubuntu 13.10 and if I stay too long on Chrome my PC will freeze
<ChrisFR06> And I always have to reset it
<ChrisFR06> Do you know this problem ?
<MonkeyDust> ChrisFR06: try chromium from the repos
<ChrisFR06> You think it will help ?
<ChrisFR06> Ok I'll try
<ChrisFR06> But whats the difference between chrome and chromium, i know chromium is more "open" or something but does it have more or less features thanks Chrome ?
<theadmin> ChrisFR06: Chrome has the exact same feature set as Chromium, plus a built-in Flash.
<theadmin> ChrisFR06: But chromium in the repositories is modified to work properly with Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<ChrisFR06> Oh ok thanks
<ChrisFR06> Ok i'll try to install chromium right now
<ChrisFR06> THX :D
<theadmin> I use Chrome without any issues but one, but sometimes things go weird.
<locoloco`> ChrisFR06: simple rebranding, afaik, chromium lets Ubuntu's Document Viewer handle .pdf's
<pulsar78> i have to wait on lirc 20+ seconds, is there a way to start the lirc daemon earlier in the boot process ?
<MonkeyDust> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.0-0ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 598 kB, installed size 2316 kB
<Wiz_KeeD> locoloco`, nah not an option
<Wiz_KeeD> especially when it worked before
<Wiz_KeeD> and I have no idea how, God damn itr
<ChrisFR06> And I have another problem, when i go fullscreen on a youtube vid that aint in 1080, for example a vid that has only 720p max resolution
<ChrisFR06> the youtube screen shrinks and its ugly
<ChrisFR06> does anyone have the same prob ?
<xangua> ChrisFR06: flash sucks in linux, it's a fact
<ChrisFR06> Yeah i noticed that :/
<ChrisFR06> ok bye and thx :)
<locoloco`> Wiz_KeeD: understand, sry cannot be of any help, staying away from windows period! Ubuntu all the way!
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah I can understand that choice, nobody's judging you XD
<strixUK> i'm running ubuntu on an EC2 instance in which I don't automatically get any swap.  i've written a script to (carefully!) repartition local storage (which happens to be an SSD) and enable swap.  where's the best place in the boot sequence to execute this script?
<strixUK> eg how does upstart interact with the sysv init mechanism?
<theadmin> strixUK: uh. May I suggest a swapfile instead?
<strixUK> theadmin: sure, but why?
<theadmin> strixUK: What you're trying to do sounds like a bad idea, resizing partitions of a running OS... eh.
<MonkeyDust> if that can be done... partitions need to be unmounted to resize them
<msafi> An app I'm trying to install requires Python 2.7.x, not Python 3.x. I think if I do apt-get install python-pip, I'll get the latest Python.
<strixUK> theadmin: / (which is /dev/xvda1) is an EBS (think NAS) volume and is persistent across boots.  where available, locally attached storage gets repartitioned and new filesystems installed every time the VM is started, but otherwise is unmounted and has nothing on it.
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> I use Windows 9 to run Ubuntu 14.04 in a virtual box.... :-P
<Wiz_KeeD> win 9??
<msafi> Can I still get the latest Python but run pip install myApp with 2.7?
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> ohh man you are not up to date ?
<strixUK> theadmin: so i have an sfdisk script that says 'create a 4 GB swap partition and use the rest of the space as a type x83 partition; make swap on xvdb1 and enable.
<theadmin> msafi: You can install the "python3" package and run Py3 programs with "python3 myfile.py".
<Wiz_KeeD> funny :))
 * Lucid_Lynx_LTS laughs
<msafi> theadmin, what about Python 2.7? I need that also to install this app
<strixUK> theadmin: so far as i know, there is nothing dangerous about this.  the script gets the block device names via the system metadata mechanism that amazon offers, and i also have checks in the script to make sure it doesn't attempt to repartition an EBS volume i care about
<theadmin> msafi: Python 2.7 comes with Ubuntu by default.
<msafi> theadmin, I tried to do pip install myapp but got pip not available. So I apt-get install python-pip
<msafi> theadmin, then I tried pip install myapp again, but encountered an error because it's Python 3
<theadmin> msafi: Uh. Odd.
<strixUK> theadmin: the question is, what in the boot sequence enables swap?  is it /etc/init/mountall?
<newuser> hello, I installed the fallback session in ubuntu 13.10 a few months ago. I was having no problems at all. I use ubuntu in 2 laptops. I did an update onboth laptops and when I restart boom... I get to the login front page and when I log in with the admin account r any account
<locoloco`> Wiz_KeeD: hehe, right channel to represent. Don't know if this could do the trick for ya? http://sourceforge.net/projects/cloverefiboot/
<newuser> I I get a black screen and nothing else. What can I do?
<theadmin> strixUK: That is correct.
<theadmin> strixUK: ...as long as your swap is defined in fstab and not elsewhere.
<strixUK> theadmin: currently i haven't got it in fstab, because the swap isn't there at that time
<Wiz_KeeD> My issue is that I bought the notebook, installed win8 from stick then ubuntu alongside it, then boot repair and it worked
<strixUK> theadmin: i could either put my script elsewhere in the boot sequence, or try to get my script to run before mountall
<Wiz_KeeD> but I thought that was not the way to have it work and reformatted with 8.1 and 8.0 later, now ubuntu does not see win at all...
<newuser> hello, I installed the fallback session in ubuntu 13.10 a few months ago. I was having no problems at all. I use ubuntu in 2 laptops. I did an update onboth laptops and when I restart boom... I get to the login front page and when I log in with the admin account or any account I get a black screen and nothing else shows up other than the mouse arrow pointer. Has anyone else experiences this issue? I did an apt-get update, purge, cle
<strixUK> theadmin: mountall.conf only says 'start on startup', which isn't very helpful.  is there some way to get init to execute something /before/ mountall?
<strixUK> looks like the sysv init scripts are invoked by upstart
<theadmin> strixUK: They are, yes. But I'm not sure at whcih point in the startup sequence.
<locoloco`> Wiz_KeeD: can you see the partitions in sudo fdisk -l ?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD: also use lsblk and sudo blkid
<Wiz_KeeD> i will format one more time
<Wiz_KeeD> for what?
<Wiz_KeeD> i think it's because one might be in uefi mode the other not
<Wiz_KeeD> if you boot usb in uefi mode or not, then the cd-rom in uefi mode...or not
<Wiz_KeeD> ghhhhhhhhhhh
<newuser> black screen after login - has this been solved?
<puffinho> nannes
<puffinho> sei qui sopra !???
<puffinho> Ciao a tutti
<msafi> Anyone use mIRC with Wine?
<aieie> ciao a tutti
<DJones> !it | puffinho
<ubottu> puffinho: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<puffinho> thanks
<puffinho> ;)
<aieie> hi
<impradeepy> newuser:after fresh install?which version??
<newuser> impradeepy: 13.10 on dell e6400 and toshiba c55-a. I did a fresh install a while ago. Everything was working fine
<impradeepy> newuser:can u tell me what were u trying to do?
<msafi> I entered Python in terminal and now I have >>>. How do I go back to the prompt?
<Pessimist> msafi, ctrl-d
<piotr_> quit
<piotr_> exit
<newuser> impradeepy: I just did an update on both pcs. Ohh I think it may be something screwed with the video card as I was trying to install cgminer on both pcs. Is there a way to reconfigure the video card?
<msafi> Pessimist, piotr_ thanks! In Windows it's ctrl+c
<theadmin> msafi: Ctrl+D is end-of-file, Ctrl+C is SIGINT.
<theadmin> msafi: They do different things. Ctrl+C normally terminates an application in Linux, too.
<piotr_> msafi: in linux Xchat?
<impradeepy> newuser: yes, which graphic card are you using?
<theadmin> msafi: But interactive things like shells and programming languages' interactive read-eval-print loops often expect an EOF mark
<msafi> I'm just saying in the command propmt in Windows, ctrl+c will always take you back to the prompt.
<theadmin> msafi: Not always. The Windows version of Python won't take that, either.
<newuser> impradeepy: sorry I have no idea, how can I know? Im not an advanced user
<impradeepy> newuser:Open up "Terminal", and type: lspci | grep VGA
<newuser> impradeepy: nothing works, I did ctrl alt F2 and logged in. 00:02.0 VGA Compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<newuser> impradeepy: both laptops are low end pcs,
<msafi> So I just installed an app with pip install nvpy. How do I open it?
<Pessimist> newuser, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (if you are in a terminal, not in X)
<impradeepy> newuser:sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all
<impradeepy> newuser:first use this sudo apt-get autoremove
<impradeepy> newuser:then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then use sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all
<geirha> msafi: Check the docs for nvpy, or ask #python
<impradeepy> newuser:just to check open source drivers are installed properly or not u to have to do thisall :)
<newuser> impradeepy: l got the latest version
<impradeepy> newuser:reboot and login again
<newuser> impradeepy: I did an update, upgrade, autoclean, autoremove, clean, purge before trying what you suggest
<newuser> impradeepy: just did
<newuser> got the background and pointer but not the menu/start bar
<impradeepy> newuser:still blackscreen?,can u show me one snapshot plz
<newuser> impradeepy:  got the background and pointer but not the menu/start bar
<newuser> impradeepy: I pressed ctrl+alt+F1, how can I switch back?
<ThatPurpGuy> Can someone tell me how to repair my grub/mbr? I had a dual-boot setup and my ubuntu HD failed. The only way I can boot to windows at all now i with the supergrub disk. I'd like to get it to boot to windows until I get a new ubuntu HD.
<circ-user-r9r3H> i need help
<impradeepy> newuser:ctrl+alt+f7
<m71> fg0-ds
<Voziv> ThatPurpGuy: If your installs were on different drives and you installed your bootloader on the ubuntu hd, just set your bios to boot off the windows hd
<newuser> impradeepy: I dont know how to share a screenshot. It would be pointless as only the standard purple background with the ubuntu 13.10 legend on the lower left and the arrow pointer shows up
<impradeepy> newuser:are you using any other desktop environment than unity??or tried to use?? if yes then reset unity
<impradeepy> newuser:no need to show snap just reset the unity now
<newuser> impradeepy: yes, ok
<Zelbinian> So, the default file browser in Ubuntu doesn't let you navigate by typing in a path - can anyone make a recommendation for one that does?
<ThatPurpGuy> Voziv: I'm not 100% sure how my setup is with regard to where bootloader is...I'm going to restart and take a look at BIOS and try it.
<impradeepy> newuser:reset both compiz and unity
<^Mike> Zelbinian: Press CTRL-L and then type, IIRC
<dondopa> Ok this is getting to me right now as to what could bewrongwith Ubuntu 13.10
<Zelbinian> ^Mike: Thank you. I don't know how I ever would have figured that out without someone telling me.
<dondopa> Is it ok if I post a link here showing you my problem?
<ThatPurpGuy> Voziv: The only option in my bios is "harddisk" it doesn't look like there's a choice for one harddrive or the other.
<dondopa> It happens randomly but most often when I turn on the computer and log in.
<^Mike> Zelbinian: there's also a menu option "Enter Location" if you prefer the mouse
<impradeepy> newuser:open terminal- then dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ , then setsid unity
<dondopa> http://imgur.com/a/Y1P7T
<newuser> impradeepy: I will need to do it from terminal as none of the sessions work. I got the black screen again. I was using the fallback
<reidacocada1> i need hellp
<newuser> impradeepy: I tried startx from terminal and it stalls at Loading extension GLX
<impradeepy> newuser:do what i said,
<newuser> impradeepy: sorry, didnt read last line
<dondopa> There is also a bug in Ubuntu where if you play a video using VLC The Cursor dissapears
<impradeepy> newuser:how can we help u?if u keep doing ur experiments?.you got the background just reset compiz and unity
<strixUK> does upstart log output anywhere, and if so, where?
<dondopa> http://imgur.com/a/Y1P7T This is my problem
<impradeepy> dondopa:are you trying to upgrade ur system??
<dondopa> NO
<dondopa> I am trying to use it normally
<impradeepy> dondopa:first tell me how got that?i mean to say what were u doing?
<dondopa> Ok
<newuser> impradeepy: ok, I wont try anything else on my own. Got this when executing dconf reset... Error spawning command line 'dbus-launch --autolaunch=... --binary-syntax --close-stderr': child process exited with code 1
<dondopa> I wipedUbuntu 13.04 off my computer and did a fresh installation of 13.10
<dondopa> installed my apps
<dondopa> updated the system
<impradeepy> dondopa:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dondopa> Will that delete my files or mess with my configurations?
<evon> I'm hooked up an external drive to my computer but it's not listed when I use fdisk -l and gparted is not picking it up either but It shows up in nautilus.  I need the /dev/sdX designation so I can use it in another program.  Any idea how I can remedy this?
<impradeepy> dondopa:nothing
<msafi> How can I map Alt+ and Alt- to Ctrl+PgUp and Ctrl+PgDn?
<msafi> On Windows, I did it with AutoHotKey
<sdx23> evon: what does the dmesg say?
<evon> sdx23 it gives me a bunch of errors for sdc and sdd
<newuser> impradeepy: after setsid unity got error: Compiz (opengl) - fatal: glxqueryenxtensionsstring is null for screen 0
<evon> sdx23 but I'm aware of those.  It's not showing me the usb drive at all though
<dondopa> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<newuser> impradeepy: rebooted and got the black screen again in all sessions
<dondopa> What does that do?
<evon> sdx23 i'm going to try a quick restart of my computer and see what happens.
<compdoc> dondopa, applies all updates/upgrades
<impradeepy> newuser:you interrupted during the process wait lemme see it again
<impradeepy> dondopa:hope ur prob got solved
<compdoc> *all updates/upgrades for your version
<dondopa> Well
<dondopa> If it occurs again I will record it and show you
<dondopa> It is a problem that happens randomly
<dondopa> because this morning I logged in and I dont see any errors
<compdoc> what?!!
<dondopa> ANd maybe later on it might occur
<impradeepy> dondopa:no mate just read some stuffs before  making any changes
<dondopa> I did read some stuff about this issue and I dont  have any success
<dondopa> That is why I came here
<newuser> impradeepy: I dont understand what you mean when you said I interrupted during the process. I did nothing else than typing the command and wait for about 5 mins with no apparent changes
<dondopa> Sometimes IRC is better than Internet search because the problem you find is just not specific
<impradeepy> dondopa:because you were just doing copy and paste thats it
<dondopa> You have to copy/paste theerror
<impradeepy> dondopa: no first try see logs, issues use cat commands,grep,dmesg,
<dondopa> HowDo I access the log file for this particular issue?
<impradeepy> dondopa:when u wanna install something just check what version available in ur officia repo by using sudo apt-cache showpkg
<gordonjcp> !en | impradeepy
<ubottu> impradeepy: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<impradeepy> dondopa:cat/var/log/issue
<dondopa> thanks
<impradeepy> yw
<theadmin> impradeepy: You do not need sudo to use apt-cache
<darkc0der> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew how I could use the default window theme or change to it on xubuntu 13.10. I have compiz fusion installed which uses GTK.. i tried a few things like some editors, any suggestions?
<dondopa> It doesnt do anything
<vinllen> hello
<FourFire> Hello
<vinllen> ^_^
<FourFire> I have a minor problem with my HP probook 4320s
<dondopa> 2013-12-03 10:31:00 status unpacked linux-image-3.11.0-14-generic:amd64 3.11.0-14.21
<vinllen> I am a begginer in ubuntu....
<FourFire> I have swapped hard drives with another, exact same laptop (because of failing original drive), installed a new Ubuntu (12.04) on it and when it boots, it doesn't boot
<FourFire> It comes to some grub rescue terminal in 800x600 resolution
<FourFire> unless, I select boot options in the BIOS and manually select "notebook harddrive" from boot options
<FourFire> how may I fix this issue?
<vinllen> the grub doesn't work?
<FourFire> The first line which shows in the grub rescue terminal refers to some device "w17h-l0t5-0f-h3x-c0d3-s7r1ng5-c0nn3c73d-8y-hyph3n5" which I assume is some ID for my old harddrive
<FourFire> I am assuming that a fix involves in some way locating where this id is stored and editing it into my current drive's equivalent
<ryu_> is there an nvidia/xorg ubuntu channel?
<FourFire> unfortunately I have no idea how to begin locating this and my google fu is not as strong as that of more experienced linux users
<ryu_> somehow 'bumblebee' managed to screw up my nvidia drivers, I think I have some remnants of it laying around, but I purged everything and did a reinstall, the driver says active but is never in us
<dondopa> What is wpa_supplicant?
<dondopa> This is a Segfault error
<ryu_> anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<FourFire> ryu_: there's a german site which lists many IRC channels: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode&chat=xorg+nvidia
<locoloco> ryu_: you also victim of that nVidia Optimus nonsense?
<ryu_> maybe
<ryu_> I saw that on some google stuff
<ryu_> I dont even want bumblebee
<dondopa> Segfault happened at: 0x4b1795: mov 0x8(%rbp),%edi
<dondopa> PC(0x004b1795) ok
<dondopa> source"0x8(%rbp)" (0x200000008) not located in a known VMA region (needed readable region)!
<dondopa> destination"%edi" ok
<dondopa> SegvReason
<FloodBot1> dondopa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dondopa> 	reading unknown VMA
<marjan> hi all ....i would realy need some help instaling wireless drivers
<marccc> moin
<ryu_> locoloco: do you have any additional info?
<dondopa> ok
<dondopa> sorry
<marccc> hi all
<usr13>  !nvidia | ryu_
<ubottu> ryu_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ryu_> looks like the nvidia module isnt even loaded when I do lsmod | grep nvidia
<FourFire> so can  anyone assist me with my apparent hard drive ID problem?
<usr13> ryu_: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list  #Tell us what it says.
<marccc> is there any aquainted with x11vnc?
<locoloco> ryu_: spent countless hours trying to troubleshoot messed up driver situation but to no avail. Ended up re-installing 13.10 without any changes to video settings.
<dondopa> http://pastebin.com/sxVF8vSG
<marccc> i'm trying to get it working after my upgrade but it fails to startup
<usr13> ryu_: lsmod |pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL and well will have a look.
<compdoc> marccc, upgrade to what?
<marccc> from 11.04 to 12.04
<ryu_> I just privmsged
<ryu_> its only a few lines
<msafi> I want to get more familiar with how to configure hardware settings and driver settings, is there a book that I can read to understand Linux better in this regard? I'm a total noob.
<marccc> i don't use it often compdoc
<usr13> ryu_: Who are you talking to?
<ryu_> you
<impradeepy> marjan: tell me
<ryu_> usr13: you
<marccc> but i use it to monitor my old dad
<compdoc> marccc, you may need to make changes in your .vnc/xstartup
<ryu_> the nvidia module isnt being loaded it appears
<LjL> ryu_: it's not generally considered very good manners to pm people multiline output like that...
<usr13> ryu_: So what is it doing?  (What does your screen look like?)
<ryu_> 1024x768
<usr13> ryu_: What is it supposed to be?
<ryu_> cant run nvidia-settings, cause it says nvidia-xconfig isn't there
<ryu_> no 3d
<usr13> ryu_: lsmod |pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL and well will have a look.
<ryu_> because probably the module isnt loaded
<marccc> compdoc: i'm not sure what i should changes, because the error message is not giving me any hope of resolving
<ryu_> there is no output from lsmod | grep nvidia
<usr13> ryu_: Are you talking to me?
<FourFire> In disk utility: my hard drive, which is installed in the only internal drive bay, is listed as a peripheral storage device
<compdoc> marccc, what are the error messages? post them on pastebin.com
<marjan> i dont know if i have bcm4312 or bcm415 and i tryed to install drivers but after restart they dont load or it frezes computer rigt away
<ryu_> usr13: no
<FourFire> [user]@LocalHost is completely blank
<FourFire> I want to make my main drive LocalHost, right?
<usr13> ryu_: I did not see anyone ask if there was an output from lsmmod |grep nvidia
<ryu_> then why'd you ask when you knew
<marjan> bcm4315*
<ryu_> http://pastebin.com/vfBt7gjt
<impradeepy> marjan:use lspci
<hylian> how do i completely update and install all the apps from one machine onto another without internet?
<ryu_> hylian: a USB key
<evon> I can't see my mouse cursor.  Can anyone help?
<hylian> ryu_: ok... but how? I cant move this machine, and I need to install all the apps and updates/upgrades this machine has onto another without internet..??
<marccc> compdoc: http://pastebin.com/Vf7xjrHp
<dondopa> http://i.imgur.com/hBZrPTX.png?1 This picture is suggesting not justa Segfaulterror but it is saying something about "not being in a suitable region"
<marjan> impra, there it says bcm 4312 but whwn i added something to lspci it sayed bcm4315
<compdoc> marccc, sinc eyou upgraded, maybe you should remove that x11vnc and reinstall the one in the current 12.04 repos
<marjan> sorry im here in the dark i cant type right
<marccc> comdoc let me check
<yeats> evon: it may be an instance of bug 1238410
<ubottu> bug 1238410 in X.Org X server "Inconsistent cursor visibility with cursor plugin enabled" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238410
<yeats> evon: this may be a good workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1238410/comments/4
<usr13> evon: If you log out of the GUI and back in, it might come back.
<impradeepy> marjan:lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<usr13> evon: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<locoloco> hylian: this what you are looking for? http://www.maketecheasier.com/update-upgrade-ubuntu-without-internet-connection/
<lifebird64> How in the world do you move a window between multiple monitors using a keyboard shortcut? In winblows, it's simple (ctrl+shift+left/right).
<marjan> impra, it says bcm4312
<lifebird64> can't find out how to do this in Ubuntu though :S
<ramadhan> what is channel for out of topic ubuntu??
<gordonjcp> ramadhan: #ubuntu-offtopic
<marjan> i tryed install it but  after restart it does not load
<ramadhan> gordonjcp : thank you so much
<usr13> lifebird64: Depends on how you have your system configured, but dragging it from one to the other usually works ok.
<lifebird64> usr13: right... but when the other monitor is a TV half way across teh room, which is off, dragging isn't an option.
<physicist> Greetings.
<impradeepy> marjan:you are not able to see in additional drivers?
<lifebird64> usr13: so I'm looking/hoping for a keyboard shortcut in lieu of click/drag
<physicist> Happened a terrible and stupid thing with me.
<usr13> lifebird64: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<hylian> locoloco: maybe, but I don't want to have to re-download anything again. I already should have all that stuff already on my upgraded/completed machine... will this work without re-fetching the same stuff this machine already has?
<physicist> I would like to compile a new kernel on my 13.04 Raring and guess what? I deleted all kernels and now, my ubuntu not even shows up!!! Wow. how can I fix that?
<impradeepy> marjan:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx should solve your problem but if u still face any problem then do ask us :)
<marjan> yes but they dont install
<marjan> i tryed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lifebird64> usr13: thanks; but this only covers windows and workspaces. workspaces != monitors.
<RMND> hi guys
<physicist> ???
<impradeepy> marjan:which version of ubuntu?
<physicist> I need help fellas.
<marjan> 12.04 lts
<physicist> I would like to compile a new kernel on my 13.04 Raring and guess what? I deleted all kernels and now, my ubuntu not even shows up!!! Wow. how can I fix that?
<usr13> lifebird64: So as you can see, if you have your system configured so that one workspace is on one monitor and the other is on the other monitor, Ctrl-Alt-Shift-right_or_left should do the trick.  (I would assume that you would need to limit workspaces to only 2, instead of the default or 4).
<RMND> i just installed ubuntu 13.10 with nvidia drivers and bumblebee, but when i try running stuff with optirun i get an error: "error: [XORG] (EE) Failed to load module "glamoregl" (module does not exist, 0)"
<RMND> anyone know how to fix this?
<impradeepy> marjan: sudo apt-get remove  bcmwl-kernel-source package
<lifebird64> usr13: maybe I have things configured wrong. my monitor's don't seem to be linked to different workspaces; they seem to behave as if part of one.
<marjan> ok...
<hylian> locoloco: it looks like remastersys might just be the ticket... thanks for the heads up though!
<lifebird64> usr13: you've given me something to chew on though; thanks :)
<impradeepy> marjan:reboot and tell me if it works or not
<marjan> ok
<usr13> lifebird64: Yea, I really don't know the answer, I normally just use one monitor, I only worked with two monitors for a short time.
<locoloco> hylian: np, that should also do the trick. In any event, good luck!
<physicist> I would like to compile a new kernel on my 13.04 Raring and guess what? I deleted all kernels and now, my ubuntu not even shows up!!! Wow. how can I fix that?
<usr13> lifebird64: ... which was some time ago.  Someone else here may have better or more detaied information/advice.
<RMND> anyone? :(
<thorsten_> gl
<usr13> RMND http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181869
<Extreminador> guys when using a personal proxy server nad if we use (for example) a web site to know our ip address , the site will indicate the ip address of the proxy correct ?
<physicist> Could anybody help me?
<Extreminador> sorry about asking this in this channel, but not sure what other channel i could use
<fego> physicist: you need to grab a live cd/usb, mount a few essential filesystems, chroot into it and install the kernel.
<impradeepy> physicist:whats ur bug?
<fego> details can be found here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<physicist> impradeepy, I would like to compile a new kernel on my 13.04 Raring and guess what? I deleted all kernels and now, my ubuntu not even shows up!!! Wow. how can I fix that?
<physicist> fego, thank you.
<fego> np
<impradeepy> physicist:reinstall ur grub n update it
<physicist> I am right now in a sabayon live cd.
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<fego> impradeepy: he mentioned he does not have a working kernel, upgrading grup would not find one.
<physicist> fego: Its pretty simple. I was very scared.
<pratz> deluge client is consuming 100% cpu usage, so I searched on net and found a patch, but I can not find that file on my machine
<pratz> here https://git.gnome.org/browse/pygtk/commit/?id=4cbd3c031289775f365c247f949d91facac4ba82
<impradeepy> fego: can do i via live media
<impradeepy> fego:can do it via live media
<fego> physicist: simple but need careful handling, please proceed with care after reading the references.
<pratz> can any one let me know where this file can be located on 12.04
<physicist> fego: I have some others o.s's on my hd. Should I be more specific: E.g. mnt /dev/sda6
<fego> physicist: yes, that is fine, most of us multiboot. :)
<usr13> pratz: What file?
<impradeepy> pratz:file name?
<pratz> fego: impradeepy https://git.gnome.org/browse/pygtk/commit/?id=4cbd3c031289775f365c247f949d91facac4ba82
<ttist25> Good morning - I've got a two disk Ubuntu software RAID that's degraded due to one of the disks having issues.  I'm going to build a new system in the near future but I'm trying to get some files off of that Array before I do.  I have booted to a live CD and installed mdadm and can see the files but copying is extremely slow.  Is it possible for me to "de-couple" the array and just access the files from the good drive?  PS - I'm in a bit over my head but,
<ttist25>  who's not right?  :)
<hylian> I am backing up everything in / except /home and /media. If I just dump this onto a fresh install of ubuntu and the sudo update-grub, will there be any problems?
<ididitagain> i am lost without a purpose
<ididitagain> can you forgive me god
<ididitagain> i freely give this calloused heart
<pratz> fego impradeepy  gtk.override
<fego> pratz: find / -name gtk.override -print 2> /dev/null
<ididitagain> !ops | hi ljl
<ubottu> hi ljl: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<fego> the above commandline would search all of the / dir and report back if the file is found.
<unknwn> quick question, i installed libboost-dev-all.
<unknwn> where can i find the files to include in the project.
<pratz> fego: does not return any thing
<usr13> pratz: You are looking for a file called impradeepy?
<unknwn> sorry if its obvious just switched from windows to ubuntu
<ididitagain> !ops | hi ljl
<RMND> I installed Ubuntu 13.10 and bumblebee with nvidia proprietary drivers aferwards (for nvidia optimus support). When i try running stuff with optirun, I get the following error: "[ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) Failed to load module "glamoregl" (module does not exist, 0)". Does anyone know how to fix this error?
<fego> pratz: i am afraid the file is not in your system then.
<usr13> pratz: And why do you keep sending that link?
<impradeepy> kinda bussy right now guys
<ididitagain> !ops | ive made so many mistakes, ive broken so many promises ive searched inside and i am empty will you save me GOD
<ubottu> ive made so many mistakes, ive broken so many promises ive searched inside and i am empty will you save me GOD: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ArGGu^^> Hello, I installed Ubuntu server on my mining rig, Server edition because there is no more alternative cd and the live cd fails to start X without fglrx.
<ArGGu^^> But I'm getting this error error: error creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp': No such file or directory
<ArGGu^^> when I try to install fglrx-updates
<ArGGu^^> on Ubuntu 13.10
<usr13> ArGGu^^: How are you installing it?
<usr13> ArGGu^^: Are you uding the package manager?
<physicist> fego: I'm connected but its unable to fetch packages. What is happening?
<usr13> *using* not uding
<ArGGu^^> usr13 yes, I'm installing it from repos
<usr13> ArGGu^^: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fego> physicist: are you connected to the internet on the live env?
<physicist> fego: Yes.
<impradeepy> lol
<hylian> whenever I try to copy everything in / it tells me there is roughly 140tb. While I do wish I had a 140 tb hard drive, sadly I do not. What am i doing wrong here? I just want to back this stuff up...
<fego> what does apt-get say?
<physicist> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<impradeepy> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> ArGGu^^: If all that goes ok with no errors, try:  sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<physicist> fego: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<ArGGu^^> usr13 yeah it goes, but I did update and upgrade just before I tried installing fglrx, but I did it again. thought there were nothing to upgrade.
<fego> physicist: yes, try apt-get update first.
<hylian> what folders do i need to backup to get all the updates and installed apps? (I know about /var/cache/apt/archives)
<physicist> fego: E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<usr13> ArGGu^^: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fglrx-updates
<physicist> fego: Can be happening because I'm in a Sabayon live cd? Must be Uubntu live cd?
<impradeepy> physicist:sudo apt-get autoremove
<physicist> impradeepy: Same thing.
<physicist> Fail.
<fego> physicist: i dont know sabayon, the repos could be different yeah.
<ArGGu^^> usr13 /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: fglrx-updates is broken or not fully installed.
<ArGGu^^> usr13 I will purge fglrx-updates and try fglrx instead.
<physicist> I will insert an Ubuntu live cd and come back later. Wait for me with the link please guys. I appreciate.
<hylian> sorry I bothered you folks, I think i solved my own questions. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR i think is my solution. Bye all!
<physicist> fego, impradeepy, I will insert an Ubuntu live cd and come back later. Wait for me with the link please guys. I appreciate.
<fego> physicist: that would be a wise idea, best of luck. :)
<impradeepy> ok
<zacktu> I'm trying to do cups administration and can't login to the admin page.  I've followed the instructions in the Ubuntu Official Documentation.   I need help.
<Wiz_KeeD> dude wtf, I run the livecd and it does not show any partitioned space
<Wiz_KeeD> even though windows is installed
<Wiz_KeeD> nobody knows this really? ikonia are you there?
<Vivekananda> Wiz_KeeD: seems like everyone is away
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah...seems so
<Wiz_KeeD> lucky for me
<Vivekananda> so what was it you looking for ? I can try although am not very adept at stuff
<giammyje> Hello everybody!
<giammyje> There is anyone?
<jmgk> hi
<jmgk> hello hello
<Vivekananda> sure giammyje ther are people ask away
<thai-2012> Hi :)
<Vivekananda> hello jmgk
<jmgk> hey Vivekananda
<jmgk> :)
<giammyje> :5
<usr13> zacktu: firefox localhots:631
<usr13> localhost
<usr13> zacktu: firefox localhost:631
<impradeepy> Wiz_keep: are you using a single partition?
<jmgk> hi impradeepy
<impradeepy> hello
<zacktu> usr13: I'm further than that.  I'm using the web interface and and have also added myself to the lpadmin list.    My username and password aren't accepted.
<giammyje> Did Someone know how install an arm-compiled distro on a tablet?
<giammyje> Not ubuntu-phone
<thai-2012> sorry for strange question.... but.  in Ubuntu, Is there a option to restore to a previous state? For example, if I set a bad driver and system crashes... how can i reastore to prev. day?
<giammyje> Sorry thai, i don't know
<theadmin> thai-2012: No way, unless you made a manual backup
<usr13> zacktu: Are you using the original user that that you had from the start.
<usr13> ?
<thai-2012> in windows, we have "System restore point" But in Ubuntu... no?
<impradeepy> thai-2012: uninstall it and then reinstall  the previous one manualy
<theadmin> thai-2012: No. Duplicity (the backup tool that comes with Ubuntu) provides similar functionality for user's data, but not systemwide
<Corsaro> ciao
<Corsaro> !list
<ubottu> Corsaro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<thai-2012> impradeepy Thank you
<msafi> How do I check what version of Unity I have?
<thai-2012> theadmin Thank you)))
<thai-2012> Why do I ask? just now I wanted to install something, which I doubt
<impradeepy> thai-2012:just remember when u are uninstalling use all related settings by using sudo apt-get purge package
<physicist> Greetings, fego, impradeepy.
<physicist> Where is the link?
<usr13> zacktu: grep zacktu /etc/group |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL, we will look and see.
<impradeepy> physicist:prb solved??
<glitsj16> msafi: running 'apt-cache policy unity' from terminal will tell you which unity you have installed
<physicist> I impradeepy I changed the live cd. I am in an Ubuntu`s now.
<zacktu> usr13: I'm the only user on the computer
<thai-2012> impradeepy Ok) Thank you))) i'm starter Linux user)
<impradeepy> physicist:use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<impradeepy> thai-2012:always wc:)
<physicist> fego, I need the link again. Can you give now?
<jmgk> impradeepy:  hello
<physicist> impradeepy: I need the link ask ubuntu...
<jmgk> :)
<usr13> zacktu: You are either miss-typing the user or password
<locoloco> zacktu: you did su lppasswd -a yourusername and confirmed part of lpadmin in groups
<impradeepy> physicist: i did not give u sorry :)
<usr13> zacktu: After you added yourself to additional group, did you log out and back in again?
<physicist> I founded.
<usr13>  grep zacktu /etc/group |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL here
<impradeepy> physicist:do one more thing go to software resources and then other softwares check if u find any conflicting ppa if so then delete it and your problem will get solved
<zacktu> usr13: I haven't done that.  I'll do it and see what happens.  That will also for sure restart everything.  Bye
<marjan> hello again
<jmgk> hi marjan
<jmgk> where do you come from ?
<jmgk> :)
<physicist> impradeepy: The problem was the live cd. Probably. I ran apt-get update and worked. I am now waiting the update for install linux headers.
<marjan> europe :)
<jmgk> ah
<marjan> slovenia
<marjan> you?
<physicist> marjan: Good. I am from South America.
<physicist> marjan: Sorry the entrance.
<marjan> so i finally got the wi-fi working
<physicist> marjan: Amazing place.
<marjan> yes
<marjan> np
<impradeepy> physicist:was live as well as conflicting ppas
<impradeepy> marjan:your wifi working now?
<physicist> Yes.
<el-bethel> hi there need a help on how to print  using deskjet printer  drivers in ubuntu
<marjan> yes i uninstaled thet i updated ubuntu and i instaled also low power drivers
<marjan> that*
<impradeepy> marjan:u owe me a thanku :D
<physicist> el-bethel: Just search for hp-lip on goole, in the hp website, download the latest .bin file, according with your print model, and run it.
<marjan> yes :D thank you a lot!
<marjan> but i dont know what realy did the trick
<marjan> update or low power drivers or that uninstal :)
<el-bethel> physicist, can i have the link for that cause even when its not detected when i connect and run command lsusb
<impradeepy> marjan:actually there is a bug in latest bcmwl source package so i told u to uninstall the new one and install previous one
<physicist> el-bethel: looking in the print label for the exactly model.
<marjan> the comunity will make a fix?
<mapps> hi - can someone help me..trying to compile an apache module manually from the svn trunk ..got the files downed using svn co looked at the readme and a bit stuck :)
<anonymous_> hwllloooooo
<el-bethel> physicist, its hp deskjet 1000
<impradeepy> marjan:donot worry many of us has already reported that bug to broadcom,and they replied that it will get fixed in 14.04lts so cheers:)
<anonymous_> hello
<marjan> is there something to use android apps in the ubuntu
<anonymous_> http://macscollegekaranja.co.in/news.php?action=admin
<dondopa> Lol I wish
<anonymous_> cracked
<marjan> ok , thay are great
<DJones> anonymous_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<mapps> hi anonymous_
<anonymous_> yah
<anonymous_> hi mapps
<mapps> whats up
<anonymous_> not great
<marjan> coz android is based on linux?
<mapps> what can we help with
<msafi> Is there an app or a shortcut to place a in say 60% of the screen?
<anonymous_> yeh
<anonymous_> systeamtor notwork
<marjan> and under windows thay are running slow
<anonymous_> no
<anonymous_> install in hd
<anonymous_> mapps where from u
<mapps> #xubuntu-offtopic for chat anonymous_  it aint allowed here dude
<Kartagis> how to update the path for `which` ?
<diehard> how do you make one of these IRC client and server?
<anonymous_> hey mapps u can sent any 202.0.0.0. i[forcracking'
<mapps> what does that mean
<danivasel> i just asked this on the xubuntu channel. Itś about my internet connection crashing very often. Then I have to go to "hidden connections" and reconnect.. Can someone help
<glitsj16> Kartagis: `which` searches in your $PATH, so adjust that if you need to add to it
<diehard> anyone tell me what to look for if i wanna make one of these IRC Server and Client.
<taffthefish> Can someone assist? I am trying to load unbent into virtual box on my matchbook pro
<compdoc> never heard of unbent
<taffthefish> Got most of the way but when I try to run it I get a "kernel" warning
<dondopa> Xubuntu off topic
<dondopa> is stupid
<taffthefish> unbuntu
<ArGGu^^> usr13 I finally got fglrx to install, had to first install xorg package, fglrx has xserver-xorg-core as it's dependency, but it is not enough to it to be installed.
<marjan> if someone wrote something i missed it....
<taffthefish> it says I have the wrong CPU?
<jmgk> hello ArGGu^^
<marjan> is there a way to use android aps under linux natively or something
<ArGGu^^> jmgk ?
<Kartagis> glitsj16: echo $PATH and `which drush` output don't match
<jmgk> hi
<kostkon> marjan, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/cross-platform-android-x86-emulator.html
<Kartagis> hrm
<marjan> does it run faster than emulators under win
<danivasel> ok no answers. Ill throw the second questions then. Is there anyone to sync ipod(7th generation) without installing a virtualbox
<Kartagis> glitsj16: actually, they don't match when I first ssh in, but they do later
<taffthefish> detected i686 CPU how do I fix this?
<jmgk> hi
<kostkon> marjan, no idea
<marjan> ok thanks
<glitsj16> Kartagis: if you just added a new binary folder to your $PATH it's normal that you need to re-login to get that activated
<vmuser> what was the default terminal called?
<Kartagis> glitsj16: I get that whenever I login
<glitsj16> Kartagis: where do you have your PATH variable defined?
<usr13> ArGGu^^: Ok, very good.
<Kartagis> glitsj16: I guess drush autocomplete script executes `which drush` before .profile
<usr13> ArGGu^^: Thanks for letting  us know.
<diehard> im new to IRC
<diehard> can someone help me where shud i go to ask question about python
<vmuser> what was the default terminal called? the one that you have when you are not in graphical mode
<usr13> diehard: So here is now it works.  You ask questions that directly relate to your issue(s).  Others try and give advice to the best abilities.
<Kartagis> glitsj16: I think .profile, I'm not sure, let me check
<Kartagis> vmuser: terminal
<anonymous_> hello
<glitsj16> Kartagis: not familiar with drush i'm afraid, but ~/.profile is a regular place for PATH, yeah, double-check
<anonymous_> every one
<kostkon> anonymous_, hi
<vmuser> Kartagis, nope it had a specific name, I want to file a bug report and it had some reference
<anonymous_> i provied uone ip adrress and username ande pass word to
<usr13> diehard: /join #python
<anonymous_> hack this ip
<cordyceps> system->software-updater says I can upgrade to 13.10. I click upgrade. I get a summary of the new release and click ok, IIRC. It downloads the updater tool, then nothing. I'm still not updated.
<DJones> !illegal | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<vmuser> Kartagis, since under terminal someone might understand gnome terminal or other emulator
<anonymous_> any intrested in
<uBUXUBu> do i have to jump thru hoops to install my wireless mouse in ubuntu 12.04?
<onsight666> Hello folks, im having a little trouble with my ubuntu setup anyone free to assist?
<uBUXUBu> tell us more
<Kartagis> glitsj16: .bash_profilw
<Kartagis> glitsj16: is this the wrong place?
<uBUXUBu> onsight666, what kind of trouble?
<glitsj16> Kartagis: the official doc on environment variables might be helpfull for your issue --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables .. some places are depracated it seems
<onsight666> Well i installed ubuntu on my pc last night and it was running fine, now today when i powered up my pc it gives me a post error, problem is the post isn't there long enough for me to decipher whats wrond and make a more detailed post
<uBUXUBu> well onsight666 when you downloaded the ubuntu file did you check the checksum?
<usr13> onsight666: We really need some specific information about the error.
<onsight666> i did check the checksum.
<Jeeves_Moss> is there an easy way to send an e-mail from a webpage that logs information about the user who clicked a java "accept" button?  I need to be able to receive an e-mail every time someone cicks the "I agree" button, and have it log the date/time/computer name/IP addree, etc
<onsight666> and usr13 its really hard to give specific info when my bios has no settings regarding post errors and i dont have long enough to read / take a photo of the error
<onsight666> otherwise i WOULD give mode details
<usr13> onsight666: Does it not completely boot up?  Or_______________?
<cordyceps> onsight666: mebbe there's a way to go for a longer POST in BIOS. My PC does that.
<usr13> onsight666: I'm afraid that the information you have given  us so far is not sufficient.
<onsight666> it boots halfway then gives me an error then the screen goes black with a single _ at the top of the page
<onsight666> Usr13: are you blind or just plain stupid?
<cordyceps> system->software updater fizzles out; does not upgrade. ???
<onsight666> usr13: i CANNOT give you more information if the post error disappears before i can semi read it / take a photo.. THEREFORE i cannot give you more info..
<onsight666> and there is nothing in my bios / uefi regarding post errors and the lenght of time to display..
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> how can i remove an unwanted device from /dev/  ?
<DF3D2> im using xubuntu, the battery indicator in the taskbar seems to have dissapeared. it was there a minute ago.... I don't see an option for it in the applets
<Laurenceb_> i used a udev rule to create a /dev entry for a usb device
<usr13> onsight666: So here is now it works.  You ask questions that directly relate to your issue(s) or give specific information about your issue(s).  Others try and give advice to their best abilities.  Sometimes it is precise and a sure-fire remedy, (or work-around). Sometimes it is only a clue that might lead you in the right direction or just some  information that might be helpful.
<Laurenceb_> but it is still there when the device is no longer present
<cordyceps> onsight666: tried a so-called "diagnostic disc" eg rescuecd?
<onsight666> usr13: i understand that, and i cannot give more information if i cannot get the post info.. now thats normally the point where someone says oh well i have a similar bios/uefi.. can you try this?
<usr13> onsight666: Does it not completely boot up?  Or_______________?
<usr13> onsight666: How long is the boot process?
<onsight666> usr13: as i have already stated it boots.. gives me an error.. then goes to a black screen with a single white _ in the top left corner.
<amireldor> I followed a guide to enable the compiz 'rotating cube' under 12.04 (I'm with Gnome-shell), but it won't initiate or rotate left/right with the keyboard. It also seems the desktop wall plugin is still working with ctrl+alt+up/down
<onsight666> a few seconds.
<DF3D2> im using xubuntu, the battery indicator in the taskbar seems to have dissapeared. it was there a minute ago.... I don't see an option for it in the applets
<usr13> onsight666: (I'm going to assume you are getting past post, although that is not what you said.)  Hold down the shift key as it boots, you should get to the grub menu.
<cordyceps> system->software-updater says I can upgrade to 13.10. I click upgrade. I get a summary of the new release and click ok, IIRC. It downloads the updater tool, then nothing. I'm still not updated.
<usr13> onsight666: From there, you'll get boot options, one of which says something to the effect "recovery".
<weedmic> Howdy!  I'm trying to setup a UPS using NUT (Network UPS Tools).  How do I start the user interface or what is it called?  I see 2 deamons running upsd and upsmon.
<Poenikatu> Why does the focus policy not work in Gnome 3?
<locoloco> onsight666: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<onsight666> alright after 4 attempts to boot in recovery mode it booted
<onsight666> now what ¬.¬
<dondopa> Ubuntu is too hard
<onsight666> usr13: ?
<oleksandt> PRUVIT
<oleksandt> LENIN!!!
<usr13> !nomodeset | onsight666
<ubottu> onsight666: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<oleksandt> LUSERu
<usr13> onsight666:  Possible  ^^^ not for sure
<oleksandt> dopomogitk
<onsight666> ubottu: this sounds like it could be the cause as i just installed the AMD experimental drivers, opinions?
<ubottu> onsight666: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> onsight666: But if the first session was ok, that is probably not it.  But now we know that the system boots up ok and it is more than likely a problem with the GUI.  You might try doing updates
<usr13> onsight666: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<glitsj16> oleksandt: lenin was gone long before ubuntu came about, do you have a ubuntu support issue?
<usr13> onsight666: (If you haven't already.)
<oleksandt> no
<usr13> onsight666: So, try that first
<onsight666> ausr13: alright so i booted in recovery mode, now i have a whole list of options and no terminal
<usr13> onsight666: Oh, I see that you installed AMD experimental drivers?
<usr13> onsight666: So what are the options?
<onsight666> yeah the system prompted that i should install them for my graphics card, i did. turned off went to bed and when i booted today its not working :|
<usr13> onsight666: (Can't remember of the top of my head.)
<usr13> onsight666: Glad you told us. That is more than likely the problem.
<onsight666> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary.
<usr13> onsight666: Is the system fully updated?
<usr13> root
<onsight666> i fully updated last night before bed, then installed the drivers i was promted to.
<Ploppz> Is ubuntu for phone ready for use?
<usr13> Ploppz: Sure it is.  Call me any time.
<usr13> !phone | Ploppz
<ubottu> Ploppz: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<JaredForTheWin> usr13: Can you make phone calls with Ubuntu Touch (if you have a SIM card and a phone capable of calling), however?
<usr13> onsight666: Choose root
<Ploppz> thanks
<onsight666> usr13: done
<JaredForTheWin> Also, did you notice something in onsight666?
<JaredForTheWin> You know..
<JaredForTheWin> 666.
<usr13> onsight666: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/  #look at the times and names and see what package the AMD driver might be.
<usr13> onsight666: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf    #Tell us what that says.
<usr13> .. if antying
<usr13> anything
<JaredForTheWin> usr13: it will always have something in there, or else you have a corrupted xorg.conf
<usr13> JaredForTheWin: Really?
<onsight666> usr12: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11063 dec 8 16:50 fglrx-exerimental-13.list & -rw-r--r-- root root 1831 dec 8 16:50 fglrx-amdcccle-exerimental-13.list
<JaredForTheWin> usr13: I have had numerous Ubuntu problems that included xorg.conf, and stopped it from booting.
<onsight666> from the first command relating to the drivers
<dondopa> ubottu is intelligent
<usr13> JaredForTheWin: Yea, and I just delete it.
<usr13> Right JaredForTheWin ?
<JaredForTheWin> dondopa: he only has info programmed into the code of the bot, so..so much for intellgence
<onsight666> usr13: second command returns string cannot access /ect/X11/xorg.conf: no such file or dir
<zykotick9> onsight666: there is no xorg.conf by default - it must be generated
<usr13> onsight666:  etc not ect
<An0n_Z3r0> need some help with a error after Wubi install
<usr13> !wubi | An0n_Z3r0
<ubottu> An0n_Z3r0: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<onsight666> alright fixed command and returned string /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<onsight666> /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<onsight666> derp spelling is der -.-
<onsight666> derp*
<onsight666> fml
<An0n_Z3r0> this is what i got after the install: https://plus.google.com/101590674577303230998/posts?partnerid=ogpy0
<usr13> onsight666: So you might just delete it and uninstall fglrx-amdcccle-exerimental-13
<onsight666> so what do i do next to get rid of it and start booting normally again?
<usr13> onsight666: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo apt-get remove fglrx-amdcccle-exerimental-13
<An0n_Z3r0> I've already uninstalled and redownloaded and reinstalled to get the same error
<onsight666> usr13: first command returned string cannot remove <file>: read only file system.
<usr13> onsight666: mount  | pastebinit
<usr13> onsight666: #And send resulting URL
<onsight666> step by step? linux idiot here.. xD
<usr13> onsight666: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> onsight666: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<honestly> Hi, I'm running a custom kernel, and I need to compile linux-tools for it. where do I get the sources for linux-tools?
<ankit123> jfgijiy
<onsight666> Both return the same string.. rm: cannot remove '/etc/x11/xorg.conf': Read-only file system
<JaredForTheWin> honestly: this is not ubuntu related, please put this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<An0n_Z3r0_> I'm logged in now via my phone
<usr13> onsight666: mount  | pastebinit   #Send resulting URL
<honestly> JaredForTheWin: linux-tools is an ubuntu specific package, I'm pretty sure
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> Hi, according to my understanding, this page only explains how to save a local list of repositories(Ubuntu file archives) available on the Internet....., right ?
<Lucid_Lynx_LTS> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<onsight666> usr13: what your typing is pretty much looking like japanese to me.. please elaborate..
<JaredForTheWin> honestly: it's a custom kernel, not a offical kernel from canonical; also, if linux-tools was ubuntu specific, it wouldn't be called linux-tools
<usr13> onsight666: Issue command "mount | pastebinit" Hit Enter key.  Paste resulting URL here, (so we can see).
<usr13> onsight666: Or just issue command "mount" and hit Enter key and see what it says about your filesystem(s).
<usr13> onsight666: (See which one is ro instead of rw and let us know.)
<onsight666> ran command returned string pastebinit is not installed, ran sudo apt-get install pastebinit returned strings w: not using locking for read only file /var/lib/dpkg/lock .. E: eunable to write to /var/cache/apt .. E; the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<usr13> onsight666: Just issue command "mount" and hit Enter key and see what it says about your filesystem(s). (See which one is ro instead of rw and let us know.
<JaredForTheWin> onsight666: it's most likely trying to install to a location where it can't install applications
<onsight666> gimme a sec
<usr13> onsight666: You'll probably see a string something like " / type ext4 (ro,"
<usr13> onsight666: ro as opposed to rw
<usr13> onsight666: ro=read-only   rw=read-write
<onsight666> usr13: http://i.imgur.com/5FiuvTf.jpg
<An0n_Z3r0_> what I see when 'mount' rootfd on / type rootfs (rw)
<An0n_Z3r0_> more there in burn d be typing for ever
<An0n_Z3r0_> sorry for the spelling errors.  using my phone
<onsight666> anon, i have tons of spelling errors 90% of the time and i use a keybaord xD
<onsight666> ^ see XD
<usr13> onsight666: grep  ro,  /proc/mounts
<usr13> onsight666: What does ^^^^ say?
<onsight666> usr13: returned string /dev/disk/by-uuid/f75f02bd-7f33-4a1b-bf87-bead7e313244 / ext4 ro,relatime,data=0rdered 0 0
<onsight666> usr13: image if better - http://i.imgur.com/ZGUpPjC.jpg
<An0n_Z3r0> https://plus.google.com/101590674577303230998/posts/iDBxrQSkvLR
<onsight666> usr13: brb one sec
<gordonjcp> An0n_Z3r0: you don't need to sudo, you're already root at that point
<hitsujiTMO> onsight666: why is / mounted as ro and why are you logged in as root?
<usr13> onsight666: I suppose we should have booted the failsave option.
<An0n_Z3r0> this what it went too after wubi install from reboot
<physicist> Greetings. I just had restored my grub and kernel from live cd. Now, my ubuntu isn`t bootable. when I run `update-grub` from live cd, i see ` Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.12.3-031203-generic. How can I make it bootable again?
<hitsujiTMO> onsight666: sorry, i'm chiming in late
<usr13> onsight666:   mount -o rw,remount /
<physicist> Can anybody help me?
<usr13> onsight666: Try this first ^^^^
<usr13> !grub | physicist
<ubottu> physicist: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<physicist> usr13: Isnt my problem.
<satosh> hello. i installed ubuntu on an usb stick using usb-creator-gtk. when i try to boot though, i get "boot error" message. i have refind already installed on my macbook. any idea what i am doing wrong?
<hitsujiTMO> physicist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<An0n_Z3r0> OK it just went to next line without error
<jhutchins> physicist: How did you make it unbootable in the first place?  What happens when you try to boot?
<physicist> I lost an operating system.
<usr13> onsight666: Do you get an error?  Or not...?
<physicist> jhutchins: The system doesnt appear. I had to restore my kernel from live cd later I deleted it.
<onsight666> usr13: im back
<An0n_Z3r0> brb
<usr13> onsight666:   mount -o rw,remount /
<hitsujiTMO> physicist: how exactly did you "restore" it?
<usr13> onsight666: Do you get an error?  Or not...?
<physicist> jhutchins: I see.. Found Debian GNU/Linux (7.2) on /dev/sda9 - Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.12.3-031203-generic
<onsight666> usr13: no error
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: Following http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally
<ubuntuaddicted> trying to run bonnie++ to run some tests on my new flashcache /home partition i setup. i found a article showing how to run bonnie++ but it's using /tmp to store temporary file and since my / partition only has around 6GB left the test fails since it can't write an 8GB file. It says to run the bonnie++ command using the same amount as your RAM, which i have 8GB. how would I run the test?
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<usr13> onsight666: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hitsujiTMO> physicist: is it a uefi system or bios system?
<onsight666> usr13: ran command nothing happened
<usr13> onsight666: apt-get remove fglrx-amdcccle-exerimental-13
<usr13> onsight666: Is it working?
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: Bios
<onsight666> usr13: currently removing
<usr13> okeydokey
<onsight666> usr13: alright its removed.
<usr13> reboot
<onsight666> roger one moment
<hitsujiTMO> physicist: are you on the live cd now?
<hichem> sudo apt-get upgrade
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: Yes. Ubuntu 12.04 live cd.
<hitsujiTMO> physicist: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<physicist> sure.
<usr13> onsight666: What video card do you have?
<ryu_> bumblebee messed up my X config, now the Nvidia driver taints my kernel, I was able to finally get rid of bumblebee, but the driver isn't loaded and clicking additional drivers (reinstalling) ..  any ideas/tips?
<milkinitah> cd ubuntu
<usr13> onsight666: lspci   #What does it say about your video card?
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6542229/
<onsight666> usr13: still getting the same error as before and my gfx card is an XFX r7750hd core edition
<usr13> onsight666: So you have black screen with blinking cursor in upper left corner?
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: /dev/sda6 is the lost system.
<onsight666> usr13: managed to get a photo.. uploading
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: Obviously its exist just doesn appear to but even had restored the kernel.
<onsight666> usr13: http://i.imgur.com/bBGSZS9.jpg
<hitsujiTMO> physicist: ok. whats in sda5, 9 and 10?
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: the keyboard is a mess.
<ttist25> Can anyone give me some help with an Ubuntu raid-1 array that is degraded or point me to a more appropriate channel?  Thanks!
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: sda10 - gentoo / sda5 opensuse / sda9 - swap
<hitsujiTMO> onsight666: you need to buy an new hard drive
<usr13> onsight666: I/O error  Okay, now we have something.  In the recovery mode (or what ever it's called), we should have chosen fsck  (File System Check).  Looks like you have a problem with the hard drive.
<usr13> onsight666: ... or the filesystem there-on
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: No.. Actually, sda9 is a free space.
<hitsujiTMO> physicist: but it found a linux image there ( given from you're previous error )
<onsight666> seems highly unlikely though that i need a new HDD, it worked last night and it worked previously when i was using it in a 3.5 external caddy..
<onsight666> usr13: alright booting into GRUB again
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: Yes. I do not know what is there.
<ryu_> bumblebee messed up my X config, now the Nvidia driver taints my kernel, I was able to finally get rid of bumblebee, but the driver isn't loaded and clicking additional drivers (reinstalling) ..  any ideas/tips?
<usr13> onsight666: It said you have an I/O error in sector 2407920
<ryu_> help!
<jhutchins> onsight666: Are you running smartmontools?
<onsight666> jhutchins: smartmontools?
<hitsujiTMO> physicist: cd ~; mkdir install; sudo mount /dev/sda6 install;
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: with all pontuations?
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: 5 and 9 has filesystem.
<hitsujiTMO> onsight666: you have io errors. that means that the drive cannot be read on certain physical sectors. you need to check the smart info for the drive as jhutchins suggested
<onsight666> usr13: ran fsck from GRUB returned string /dev/sda1: 195273/30007296 files (0.2% non-contiguous), 2896273/120011776 blocks Finished please press enter
<hitsujiTMO> physicist: exactly as i wrote it
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: Ok, did.
<adamu> Hiya
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: An windows appeared.
<physicist> window*
<onsight666> hitsujiTMO: how do i do that? XD
<hitsujiTMO> onsight666: don't run fsck until you've tested with smartmontools. running fsck on a physically damaged drive can cause further problems
<usr13> onsight666: press enter
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: unabl to resolve host ubuntu too.
<hitsujiTMO> physicist: can you tell me the output of: ls -l /boot
<hitsujiTMO> physicist: SORRY! can you tell me the output of: ls -l install/boot
<jhutchins> onsight666: Basically there are two possible reasons for an I/O error:  Either there's a bad connection or the drive is failing.
<usr13> onsight666: Did it run from the grub boot loader?
<onsight666> usr13: yes it did
<usr13> onsight666: As to your observation about the HDD working last night and previous to last night;  That is normal.  Hard drives normally work untill the fail. (Thats' the way it's always been for me...)
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6542300/
<usr13> onsight666: Try booting again. (Maybe we will get lucky.)
<onsight666> jhutchins: shall i check the connections / try a different sata port?
<greenit> hi, i have a problem: i installed win7 followed by win8 on a notebook. Then i replaced win8 with ubuntu and now grub doesn't list win7 to boot. Can anyone help me to get win7 into the grub-menu plz?
<hier> hi, does installing internet drivers for a pci card later fix the wifi not showing problem?
<usr13> onsight666: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6542310/
<Kroach> greenit: have you tried sudo update-grub?
<greenit> Kroach, yeah, no effect
<impradeepy> greenit:install boot repair
<usr13> onsight666: As far as checking connection, (unplgging and plugging in again, or trying a different port), by all means try it, couldn't hurt.
<greenit> impradeepy, ok, i'll report if it worked. :)
<impradeepy> ok
<impradeepy> greenit:sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: Discovred something?
<onsight666> alright tried changing sata ports still getting I/O errors
<onsight666> could it be possible that the OS install was corrupt or is it just the drive thats fucked? XD
<usr13> onsight666: Watch the language.
<usr13> onsight666: Try fsck again.
<jhutchins> onsight666: drive.
<onsight666> sorry xD alright ill boot to GRUB
<physicist> hitsujiTMO: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62640/after-apt-get-autoremove-missing-operating-system?rq=1 - can it help?
<usr13> onsight666: Sometimes it takes a couple passes
<jhutchins> onsight666: To elaborate, problems with the OS or drivers rarely ever present this sort of error.
<onsight666> jhutchins: rarely but still a possibility?
<jhutchins> onsight666: Well, right up there with flying pigs.
<Gandalf> What's the current Ubuntu stable version for desktop use?
<Gandalf> Last I checked it was 12.1 any releases since then?
<impradeepy> 12.04.3lts
<Gandalf> wow, I was off lol
<Gandalf> thanks imradeepy
<impradeepy> gandalf:yw :)
<onsight666> usr13: http://i.imgur.com/TJJtcZZ.jpg
<zykotick9> Gandalf: impradeepy is giving you most recent LTS, not "stable" release, there been a couple of those since...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<IcePee> ident icepee
<impradeepy> zykotick9:what will you suggest?
<Eli-5dce1> was this a full netsplit?
<zykotick9> impradeepy: i'm not suggesting anything, but in ubuntu-terminology 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10 are "stable" releases
<Sh1G3rU> nope probably only one node got disconected from the network
<adamu> Are there multiple LTS releases out right now (12.04 and 13.04)?
<satosh> how can i boot on a macbook from a usb stick which i created with usb-creator-gtk ?
<adamu> Or is only 12.04 LTS
<Eli-5dce1> seriously net split?
<Sh1G3rU> !nestplit Eli-5dce1
<Eli-5dce1> I'm not Eli-5dce1 am I
<adamu> satosh, try this https://support.apple.com/kb/HT1948
<impradeepy> zykotick9:12.04.3 lts cannonical will provides its support for 5years,13.04 will expire on jan 2014,12.10 is already outdated.13.10 will gets its support for 9months so stable version is 12.04 5years support ok first try to think before you speak ever again
<jhutchins> adamu: only 12.04
<adamu> jhutchins, okay thanks
<Eli-5dce> This is a bad one
<satosh> adamu:  im going to try it. later. reboot.
<adamu> Eli-5dce, Just relax and enjoy the show
<adamu> :P
<Eli-5dce> lol
<zykotick9> impradeepy: whatever...
<john_doe_jr> I compiled some software after checking it out from svn but now when I do a dpkg -l | grep 'software_package_name' it doesn't show me the version of the software I installed…any idea how I can get this info?
<Eli-5dce> But I have work I can't get done cause the person I am comunicating with is now frozen :(
<jhutchins> impradeepy: There is a significant difference between "stable" and "officially lts".
<technickul> Is anyone here familiar with uefi? I'm trying to delete my ubuntu instance but the boot option in uefi keeps coming back
<adamu> john_doe_jr, It wouldn't show up in dpkg unless you compiled it created a debian package and installed it with dpkg if you used make && make install its not going to show up
<k1l_> !attitude > impradeepy
<ubottu> impradeepy, please see my private message
<adamu> technickul, Still having issues?
<john_doe_jr> adamu: how would I get that info or do I just need to create a debian package and install it?
<Eli-5dce> ubottu I thought was a bot :|
<ubottu> Eli-5dce: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eli-5dce> oh
<technickul> adamu: I was able to get it installed last night but I had an extra item in the uefi menu that I wanted to get rid of. I attempt to delete it in the bios but it comes back
<Eli-5dce> !#DCE_Project
<jhutchins> john_doe_jr: Build a package out of the software you compiled and install that package.
<adamu> john_doe_jr, I would run make uninstall then create a debian package and install it with the debian package
<technickul> The research that I"ve done shows I need to delete ea file called grubx64.efi
<john_doe_jr> adamu: alright thanks
<impradeepy> i am not here to do any debates or arguments
<technickul> located in \efi\ubuntu\ but I have no idea where that is
<pvl1> i changed my path variables and added vars... is there i way to make this immedietly effective in a terminak
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | john_doe_jr
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<adamu> technickul, Oh thats good.. sorry I can't help you there I primarily use lilo.. :/ (not familiar with grub, also don't use uefi.. thank god... )
<greenit> impradeepy, ok, the boot-repair didn't work... what does the option "fix mbr" in the advanced menu do? do i have the option to boot to ubuntu after i do this?
<zykotick9> john_doe_jr: fyi, checkinstall DEBs are NOT for distribution, local use only
<technickul> adamu: unfortunately I have to use uefi since my windows 8 partition is uefi
<john_doe_jr> zykotick9: well, I could just create a ppa right ?
<technickul> I think this would have been done already if I wasn't using uefi lol
<impradeepy> greenit:show me snaps
<zykotick9> john_doe_jr: if you know how to package, sure.
<bekks> john_doe_jr: not using checkinstall debs
<adamu> technickul, Ahh.. why not just get rid of windows 8 :P
<BluesKaj> technickul, use the legacy mode in the uefi/bios
<john_doe_jr> alright
<technickul> adamu: because I actually like it lol :P it's not bad
<technickul> BluesKaj: I have and I can run live just fine but I want to install it
<jhutchins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<technickul> BluesKaj: according to Ubuntu's docs if your windows install is uefi then ubuntu must be in uefi
<usr13> technickul: Are you new to Linux?
<technickul> jhutchins: thanks, I've looked it over quite a bit lol
<greenit> impradeepy, http://imgur.com/2PBcWPt
<technickul> usr13: sorta I've installed it plenty of times and use linux at work
<pepee> install nodejs and npm, run sudo npm install websocket... and you'll see how it breaks
<greenit> impradeepy, (sorry, it's in german)
<pepee> quick workaruond: ln -s /usr/bin/nodejs /usr/bin/node
<BluesKaj> technickul, if you want to keep w8 , yes , but I dumped it , then i was able to install kubuntu. You use a VM for w8 if you really want it
<john_doe_jr> Does the check install mean that I don't need to create a debian with the compiled software?
<usr13> technickul: Ok, well, if you were really new, I would have said that most of us that set up a dual-boot system tend to not use the MS_Windows side much anymore.
<impradeepy> greenit:how can i read and understand it?do this insert live cd or usb then start boot-repair
<adamu> usr13, Mine got really really outdated :P
<zykotick9> john_doe_jr: check install will create a DEB from source code, that you can install on your system - makes life easier.  it's just NOT for giving to other people
<technickul> realyl what I"m looking for is to get this silly extra ubuntu out of my efi boot options. I used efibootmgr to delete it but it keeps coming back
<greenit> impradeepy, ok
<usr13> adamu: I know, I've heard that from a number of others, (mine as well).
<technickul> well that's interesting as I get more comfortable with linux that may end up happening
<john_doe_jr> zykotick9: will it create the debian in the folder that i do the sudo checkinstall?
<adamu> It was a very happy day when I overwrote windows with random data :)
<zykotick9> john_doe_jr: yes (but please call them deb, not debian) ;)
<technickul> I don't know how to locate this \efi\ubuntu\grubx64.efi file
<john_doe_jr> zykotick9: alright deb from now on
<adamu> eb
<adamu> oops soory
<adamu> technickul, Try /boot/grub
<technickul> efibootmgr -v returns 3 entries. windows (\efi\microsoft\boot\bootmgfw.efi), and ubuntu (\efi\ubuntu\grux64) when I have deleted the ubuntu partition for now.
<ididitagain> God is going to punish the world for its sin
<ididitagain> turn to christ now
<technickul> adamu: I will try that
<technickul> adamu: in the terminal on the live usb?
<adamu> technickul, Oh if your on a livecd then it would be something like /<mount directory>/boot/grub
<technickul> adamu: this is where my noobness comes in I don't quite understand where to find the mount directory
<ididitagain> !ops
<adamu> technickul, try /media or /mnt
<technickul> gotcah
<ididitagain> !staff
<technickul> adamu: I"m in thta directory
<adamu> technickul, mnt or media?
<john_doe_jr> zykotick9: hey, I've got this software named, 'ifolder3-enterprise-3.8.4.0.11056.1-1.1.x86_64.rpm'….does the 3.8.4.0…. correspond to the svn version number of something….b/c I would like to check out from svn that particualr version number….what exactly is those numbers indicating exactly?
<technickul> adamu media
<usr13> ididitagain: See my PM
<technickul> medai/cdrom lol...
<technickul> my laptop doesn't have a cdrom
<adamu> technickul, lol in /mnt I have on for floppy disks..
<technickul> adamu: people stil use those :P?
<onsight666> alright anyone know of a linux program that can unlock harddrives?
<An0n_Z3r0> had to rejoin...since I have root.  what do I need in terminal to type
<adamu> technickul, lol some people...
<technickul> adamu: haha! what am I looking for in side the boot folder?
<adamu> technickul, grub directory
<jhutchins> john_doe_jr: Sounds like proprietary software designed to work specifically for use on RedHat or SuSE.  Make a system backup before you attempt to install it.  If a debian package is available, it will probably only be directly from the company that creates it.
<technickul> adamu: I'm in there
<adamu> technickul, grub config should be in there I think
<usr13> onsight666: Depends on what is locked.
<jhutchins> onsight666: Hard drives can be locked?
<technickul> adamu: looks like it
<zykotick9> john_doe_jr: i wouldn't even attempt to use RPM files on ubuntu...
<technickul> adamu: should I vim it?
<usr13> jhutchins: ssd's can be locked
<john_doe_jr> zykotick9: yup, I learned the hard way
<adamu> technickul, I don't see why that would cause any problems
<technickul> adamu: sorry Iwas wondering what I should do from here?
<adamu> technickul, as long as you don't randomly edit parts out :/
<usr13> jhutchins: too many S's  SD not ssd
<adamu> technickul, I don't use grub2 so I don't know I would try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<adamu> I like the new hybrid SSD HDD drives
<onsight666> usr13: jhutchins: apparently so.. last time i recall using it was for my old windows machine.
<jhutchins> usr13: You're talking about a physical lock switch, right?
<technickul> adamu: I'm actually looking to delete the grubx64 file but I don't know where it's located because that's putting an entry into my bootloading options that shouldn't be there
<usr13> onsight666: So what is telling you it's locked?
<An0n_Z3r0> I'm confused to why after the wubi install that I get the Ubuntu load screen the errors to busybox shell
<An0n_Z3r0> it was rrors to shell
<jhutchins> onsight666: It's not part of the IDE/ATA/SATA standard.
<minidino> I'm trying to install cups and encountering a series of problems starting with cp: cannot stat `/etc/cups/cupsd.conf.default': No such file or directory
<adamu> technickul, try find /media/<mount point>/boot/grub -name '*grubx64*'
<minidino> what shoud i possibly try?
<An0n_Z3r0> what I see is (initramfs) with cursor
<technickul> adamu: the file is on my laptop somewhere in the efi partition and not the usb :/
<onsight666> jhutchins: when i tried to format it on my windows machine it said i cannot format since the drive is locked/encypted, i would need to enter a password on boot to be able to use/format
<adamu> technickul, I would think it would be in that directory
<jhutchins> onsight666: Ok, very unusual to use "locked" to refer to  an encrypted device, but it depends entirely on how it was encrypted, and decrypting it without the original password is not somethng you're likely to do.
<usr13> onsight666: Sounds like a cmos option.
<technickul> adamu: even in the live usb isn't plugged in I get still get the extra uefi item in my bootloading options
<technickul> even if*
<technickul> it's left over from ubuntu install
<An0n_Z3r0> I see Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/A858910F5890DCFE does not exist.  Dropping to a shell.
<sonicboom> Nice !
<usr13> An0n_Z3r0: Sounds like one of your partitions has been deleted or somehow not accessable.  fdisk -l  #See what is there, (or not there as the case may be).
<adamu> technickul, you could try chrooting into ubuntu install then doing grub-update or maybe its update-grub
<zykotick9> adamu: technickul it's "sudo update-grub"
<adamu> zykotick9, thank you
<technickul> adamu: the install is gone from my drive I wiped the partition. That's why I'm trying to remove the entry from uefi. Then I'm going to attempt to install again
<An0n_Z3r0> not found is what I get
<adamu> technickul, oh
<technickul> adamu: yup yup, that's why I'm confused and need to delete that left over grub file in my efi parititon
<usr13> An0n_Z3r0: From ______________?
<adamu> technickul, what if you just installed again then installed grub again like you did before and it would work?
<technickul> adamu: wasn't sure didn't want to make things worse haha
<adamu> technickul, well if you already deleted the install I don't see what you have to lose
<technickul> adamu: just didn't want to mess up my new laptop that was very expensive :/
<usr13> technickul: Unless you over-write the boot loader or re-configure, nothing will change.
<technickul> I downloaded a program called easyuefi built for windows and I think I possibly deleted the entry from uefi! I'm going to restart and see what happens. SEriously though f$#k uefi
<usr13> technickul: If you re-install Ubuntu, the boot-loader will be replaced.
<An0n_Z3r0> from shell fdisk -1, /bin/sh: Fisk: not found
<adamu> technickul, yeah ssds with hardware raid thats pretty bad ass IMO
<An0n_Z3r0> fdisk: not found
<usr13> An0n_Z3r0: Oh I see.  Well, you probably need a boot disk.
<An0n_Z3r0> stupid phon bauto correct
<usr13> An0n_Z3r0: Boot the Ubuntu install disk, (or any other Linux boot disk).
<technickul> well that didn't work I"m going to try reinstalling like you guys suggested....
<usr13> An0n_Z3r0: Or you can hold shift key as you boot and catch the recovery option, (or what ever its' called).
<usr13> An0n_Z3r0: You'll find the option for fdisk
<usr13> An0n_Z3r0: You'll find the option for fsck  (not fdisk).
<adamu> lol
<usr13> An0n_Z3r0: Or you can use the "root" option and use fdisk.
<technickul> ok when it asks me installation type I'm going to click something else
<technickul> because I want to tinstall it ona a particular partition that I've setup
<adamu> technickul, I recommend separate partitions for / /home and a swap
<technickul> I should format as ext4 right and what should the mount be just / correct?
<[Gentoo]> adamu: why
<linux> waha
<technickul> adamu: I have separate partition for swap and the ubuntu install
<technickul> I have a 18gb for install and 5 for swap is this fine?
<adamu> [Gentoo], having a separate /home makes life easier when upgrading or changing distros
<Wiz_KeeD> heeello guysa
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone alive?
<wafflejock> Wiz_KeeD: maybe
<[Gentoo]> adamu: might as well back it up somewhere else
<[Gentoo]> you'll just end up with a mismatch of config files
<Wiz_KeeD> how baout anyone alive with knowledge regarding uefi and windows 8 and why the HELL doesn't ubuntu see the windows partition :((
<technickul> mount point for ext4 should be / correct?
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm close to crying
<adamu> [Gentoo],  the purpose is not to backup but to make life easier when changing distros also if you have multiple installs you can use the same /home for multiple
<technickul> lol Wiz_KeeD I'm struggling with it right now too
<wafflejock> !uefi | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wafflejock> sorry haven't had hands on experience can just point you to the bot
<technickul> adamu: I see your point. I"m not at that level quite yet
<adamu> technickul, Okay
<technickul> adamu: mount point for ext4 should be / ?
<[Gentoo]> technickul: yes
<[Gentoo]> technickul: that is the main mount point
<[Gentoo]> all the others will be on top of that
<technickul> Just wanted to make sure
<[Gentoo]> technickul: you have the / mountpoint. anything else is an extra
<technickul> and the swap area doesn't belong to any particular one?
<usr13> An0n_Z3r0: I think it is "recovery mode"
<[Gentoo]> optional
<technickul> any particular instance.  [Gentoo] ok that makes sense
<Helloteam> Hello!  I've just installed Ubuntu 13.10 on my (rather old) laptop because I want to use it as a minecraft server. It has only 2GB of ram so I thought It'd be smart to turn off all processes I dont need. Any tips on how to accomplish that ?
<technickul> This is where my mind just doesn't understand where to install the bootloader
<adamu> I have always thought it would be funny if you swapped to an NFS share :P
<[Gentoo]> Helloteam: use a minimal install maybe
<wafflejock> Helloteam: you may want to go with server edition or "headless" so there's no GUI if you don't need it
<adamu> stupid... but funny
<[Gentoo]> Helloteam: as the plain version has so much bloat its prob not worth it
<technickul> I have about 20 options on where I can install the boot leader
<[Gentoo]> technickul: usually sda
<Helloteam> mhh so you suggest a complete reinstall ?
<[Gentoo]> but check
<adamu> [Gentoo], he is using hardware raid
<[Gentoo]> ok
<technickul> What does sda mean?
<wafflejock> Helloteam: if you're looking for minimal and installed desktop then yes
<wafflejock> Helloteam: easier to start with less than try to strip away the right parts
<adamu> technickul, /dev/sda is one drive /dev/sdb is second drive /dev/sdc is another drive and so on
<zykotick9> technickul: first scsi drive (ide uses scsci emulation these days)
<technickul> so for example I have something that has (striped) 512gb which is the raided drive which is what I want I think since it's raid?
<wafflejock> Helloteam: if you want to make it really truly minimal you might want to look at Arch, I hear the docs are great and just a matter of learning to use pacman instead of apt-get
<adamu> technickul, are all your options /dev/wrapper/<something>?
<adamu> technickul, /dev/mapper/<something> (not wrapper)
<Helloteam> Maybe I could just resize my current ubuntu partition and install Arch on the side... let me start up that partition manager
<technickul> yes bbut I do have an option for /dev/sda and one of the dev/maappers has linux-device-mapper (striped) 512.1 gb)
<technickul> I believe windows sits on the (striped) one which is why I think I want to install it there
<wafflejock> technickul: yeah as adamu says sd is the "prefix", "a" for drive one, "b" for drive 2, sda0 means first drive first partition here's a nice write up on it http://www.everyjoe.com/2005/10/12/technology/explain-why-is-there-no-hda0-or-sda0/
<technickul> looking at the devices in the menu the one with (striped) in it isn't tabbed on the gui and the rest sit tabbed under it
<adamu> technickul, this might help not for ubuntu but still helpful https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_with_Fake_RAID
<technickul> would it help if I took a picture of my screen?
<adamu> technickul, Yeah probably
<DF3D2> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM57786 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<DF3D2> anyone know how I can get that working
<buu> DF3D2: Yes, install drivers.
<DF3D2> buu, right, which one though
<adamu> DF3D2, This might be helpful (how nice of broadcom open source drivers :D)  http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/downloaddrivers.php
<technickul> adamu uploading now
<adamu> technickul, okay sounds good
<technickul> http://imgur.com/a/lLEpn
<DF3D2> adamu, hmm seems that tg3 driver was alrdy in ubuntu, I mod probed it but nothing showed up in ifconfig
<technickul> adamu: I know one of the times I tried dev/sda it failed
<jhutchins> DF3D2: ifconfig -a
<DF3D2> jhutchins, yeah, no eth0 is showing
<DF3D2> only my wlan0 and lo0
<wafflejock> DF3D2: lcpci -k
<DF3D2> dmsg shows nothing
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, help me out brother what do yo know so far? what notebook do you have?
<wafflejock> DF3D2: does that show the driver/hardware together?
<technickul> adamu:  there are more listings than whatI show in the second image too lol so many to choose from :P
<adamu> technickul, I am thinking Linux device-mapper
<technickul> adamu:  great me too :)
<jerknextdoor> In X when you maximize a window (double clicking title bar or the max button) and then re-minimize it, it remembers the size and position it was before.  Does anyone know what that's called?  I would like to futz around with it, but I can't figure out what it's called.
<technickul> I'm going to try lol
<jhutchins> DF3D2: What's the pciid?
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: I have an asus ux301la
<adamu> technickul, 1/20 chance I like those odds :P
<technickul> it has raided ssds which make it more interesting lol
<technickul> raided ssds and uefi -_- makes things a little chanelling when trying to install ubuntu
<DF3D2> wafflejock, no it doesn't
<wafflejock> jerknextdoor: what are you trying to do with it? I believe "Place" is the thing responsible for keeping track of window positions for restore and whatnot
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, I have asus as well
<jhutchins> DF3D2: Did you get the firmware package too?
<technickul> adamu:  the ext4 and swap was fine right?
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: which model?
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, does you ubuntu detect you windows?
<DF3D2> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM57786 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<Wiz_KeeD> because mine DID and now it doesn't :(
<Wiz_KeeD> idk why!
<Wiz_KeeD> is it because of firmware update done from windows
<DF3D2> jhutchins, the driver is 'tg3' I modprobed it but did nothing
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: Yes mine detects windows
<Wiz_KeeD> fuck man...how :(
<technickul> if I tap esc while booting I get a boot options menu and then I can select windows
<IdleOne> Wiz_KeeD: No swearing in here please
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: Watch the language
<technickul> it shows the uefi boot menu
<Wiz_KeeD> R501VB-S3116D
<Wiz_KeeD> is my model technec
<jerknextdoor> wafflejock: I do a lot of dev on this machine and I am constantly resizing windows to try different stuff, but occasionally it will remember one of the odd sizes that i resized it to and it seems to get stuck there so whenever i try to unmax it it goes back to the odd one and not the halfy i like...so I wanted to see why that was and see if i can extend it in a way that better suited my needs.
<technickul> Try tapping esc while it's booting after completly powering machine off
<DF3D2> jhutchins, wafflejock the readme file from the download on the broadcom site says to just use the tg3 packaed with a 3.x kernel if you are using 3.x kernel
<technickul> adamu clicking install now :/ haha
<adamu> technickul, okay good luck!
<technickul> adamu: nvermind have to do username stuff
<kevin__> Whats that REISUB recovery combination again?
<wafflejock> jerknextdoor: I map all the tile commands to Ctrl+Alt+Numpad Key that makes sense.... so like Ctrl+Alt+4 tiles to the left half of the screen Ctrl+Alt+6 for the right side, you should be able to change this in CCSM settings
<technickul> here goes nothing
<adamu> technickul, this is my definition of living life on the edge :P
<wafflejock> jerknextdoor: I'm using Kubuntu so there's a bug I had to use a work around script for (uses xbindkeys) to fix issues with the numpad, but don't really know any more details about that
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone offer any assistance with this? I've read all the articles there, ubuntu just doesn't see the windows partition
<Wiz_KeeD> it just sees free space
<technickul> ssds are so freaking fast lol install done
<img> i just rebooted after installing ubuntu, is it normal to get a bunch of "13.10 has experienced and internal error."
<technickul> adamu: I like the way you think and that's the way I live :)
<adamu> technickul, lol
<technickul> adamu ok so install worked
<adamu> technickul, thats good
<technickul> however I wasn't presented with a menu to select either windows or ubuntu
<DF3D2> anyway im back
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: shut down completely and immediately after hitting the power button to turn back on start taping esc it should give you a boot menu and windows should show up
<wafflejock> DF3D2: so you get nothing back about what went wrong when trying to run modprobe to load the driver just silent as though all is well?
<ace_striker> hello everyone morning..
<DF3D2> wafflejock, ya silent
<DF3D2> wafflejock, and dmsg shows nada
<DF3D2> like nothing happened
<ace_striker> hope everyone's fine
<adamu> technickul, what happened did windows boot?
<DF3D2> wafflejock, just but the driver from source and it works
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, windows does show up and it does boot, ubuntu just doesn't see it in the live cd
<ace_striker> i am stuck on this problem for about 2 hours..regarding ssh
<DF3D2> so something is up with the pre-packaged version
<DF3D2> wafflejock, built*
<DF3D2> let me actually go plug in a wire and see if it works to confirm
<DF3D2> but it shows up in ifconfig now
<jerknextdoor> wafflejock: that's a good idea, don't know why i hadn't thought of that.  that should solve most of it right there.
<adamu> technickul, well.. I have got to go you may be better off running Ubuntu as your primary desktop and then running Windows 8 in a VM thats what I do on my laptop and it works fine
<img> i got an inidcator-datetime-service error. whats this
<ace_striker> so i have ssh into my remote server ..with help of foxproxy my browser is working fine...but my ubuntu application still connect to my local machine internet..
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: just try it's the way uefi works I'll brb
<ace_striker> so i did to change the internet route for ubuntu applications gsettings set org.gnome.system.proxy mode 'manual'
<ace_striker> then my port number gsettings set org.gnome.system.proxy port 400
<ace_striker> and then my ip address gsettings set org.gnome.system.proxy ip 192.168.1.1
<ace_striker> but then i am not able to connect to internet..
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, try what? :(
<DF3D2> wafflejock, yes it works now, :-D so everything on my laptop works with ubuntu  score
<img> lucky DF3D2
<ace_striker> so i may be breaking some connections...can anyone got a hint about the ip address i should use ..i already tried 127.0.0.1
<ace_striker> thankx
<DF3D2> img, pretty good considering it's a very new laptop. even the touch screen works
<wafflejock> DF3D2: awesome glad to hear you got it sorted, so was just a matter of pluggin in
<DF3D2> wafflejock, no it was a matter of building the krnel module from the source code on the broadcom site
<wafflejock> ?
<wafflejock> ah okay
<DF3D2> the ubuntu packaged version is broken somehow
<img> DF3D2, yeah man. Mine was a pain in the butt. Hopefully it works now that i think i fixed it
<DF3D2> atleast for me
<img> you got a GFX card DF3D2
<img> ?
<DF3D2> not on this laptop, it's just intel integrated
<img> oh, nvidia is a headache
<DF3D2> I have an nvidia on my other machine
<DF3D2> img, doesnt nvidia auto-install now ?
<DF3D2> i've never had issues with it
<img> yeah. but before on 12.04 it was killing me
<DF3D2> hmm seems my on screen display for changing the volume has stopped working now though odd.. was working earlier
<img> i cant change screen brightness with my button anymore
<img> not sure how to fix those
<wafflejock> DF3D2: is the volume just stuck or no audio out? I ran into a problem recently where it defaults to my HDMI audio for some reason and I need to switch back after reboot if the HDMI is hooked up
<Wiz_KeeD> When I use Rufus to install windows should I pick MBR partition scheme for BIOS or UEFI computers / MBR for uefi / or GPT for uefi?
<DF3D2> wafflejock, idk the volme keys just aren't showing the osd like they were
<wafflejock> DF3D2: ah k diff issue
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<ace_striker> Wiz_KeeD: rufus ?
<DF3D2> wafflejock, wait that might be my issue
<DF3D2> was using a usb audio dac last night and hdmi at some point, now ive got no sound
<ace_striker> Wiz_KeeD: you installing windows 8 ?
<ace_striker> DF3D2: change it to analog output/duplex from pavu control
<Wiz_KeeD> ace_striker, yes first windows 8.1 then ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Wiz_KeeD> on a asus wit uefi enabled
<DF3D2> ace_striker, it is :-\
<wafflejock> yeah sorry don't have a real solution overally to it not switching back automatically in Kubuntu I right click the audio icon and go into setup to change it from HDMI to "regular stereo" and it works but reverts on reboot (not something I do too often anyhow) if you find a more permanent fix though please let me know
<DF3D2> wow thats odd!
<DF3D2> i changed it around back and forth in pavucontrol and it started working 10 secs later
<wafflejock> ah fun audio strangness
<rjnienaber> are there any command line tools that i can use to diagnose http connection latency ?
<DF3D2> still no volume on screen thoug
<DF3D2> isnt it xfce4-volumed for xubuntu?
<wafflejock> rjnienaber: nmap ping ntop all might help
<ace_striker> DF3D2: it worked for 10 sec later when ??
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, The W8 factory install is still there?
<DF3D2> ace_striker, it took 10 secs to start working
<DF3D2> but ive got no on screen volume display
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, no matter I can format the whole drive at any time, i've done some 20 times at least
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, it worked it did bring up the boot menu :D
<ace_striker> DF3D2: "Got no on screen volume" ??
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Except that you have a gpt partition table, so if you do a msdos mbr install on windows ubuntu may not see the windows is all.
<DF3D2> ace_striker,  where it shows ur volume when u press the buttons
<DF3D2> on the laptop
<wafflejock> ace_striker: yeah you know the OSD or overlay that shows up to show the current audio level when you change it using hardware buttons
<DF3D2> xev see's me pressing keys and xfce4-volumed is running
<DF3D2> odd
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, can't make much sense of that, but at this point of desperation i'm willing to try ANYTHING, just guide me i'm listening to anything
<ace_striker> ok..my bad..
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, download this app and run just the create bootinfo summary it will give us some detail on the HD and install there, post the url generated. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Beldar> run from ubuntu
<DF3D2> wafflejock, I guess I was hasty in saying everything works, my brightness keys show an osd when i hit them but the brightness never changes heh
<DF3D2> so volume OSD / brightness control is not working atm.
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, livecd
<thearcherof17> Ji
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, YOU have used this app before so just notice on the gui the bootinfo summary button.
<wafflejock> DF3D2: yeah may want to try some XFCE specific channels or Xubuntu or something for those details I use XFCE on my AWS instance just to have a GUI but am not familiar with the details/parts
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Yeah the live cd.
<impossible> how do i check for an app in terminal? it was something like get-cache?
<impossible> im looking for apache open office
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, I believe you ran it last time from the install, a live cd is used as well.
<wafflejock> impossible: apt-cache search
<Coryn|soberingUp> a wiener next to another wiener.. floppy wieners floppy wieners
<k1l_> impossible: apt-cache search
<wafflejock> impossible: I see libreoffice in the repo for 13.10 but not open office directly
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, ok I will try from usb stick...
<Wiz_KeeD> 1 sec
<impossible> ok thanks wafflejock  k1l_
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I add the Mate panel to LXDE?
<Wiz_KeeD> what do I run in the live-cd then Beldar ? the command
<jhutchins> impossible: aptitude search
<jhutchins> impossible: aptitude search <package>
<k1l_> jhutchins: aptitude is not preinstalled anymore. it had issues with multiarch.
<DF3D2> wafflejock, I figured out how to do brightness manually
<DF3D2>  /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<impossible> DF3D2, whats that do
<impossible> DF3D2, like the button?
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, I'm here in the live-cd well...on the stick, now what?
<DF3D2> impossible, it's a text file you can manually edit to set brightness
<grussell> hello, I'm looking for some Ubuntu advice
<DF3D2> since my buttons don't work impossible
<DF3D2> they show an OSD but dont change the brightness
<DF3D2> so im gonna edit them in the settings editor
<impossible> DF3D2, mine dont either.
<DF3D2> impossible, i might be able to fix it
<impossible> DF3D2, letme know if you do
<wafflejock> DF3D2: yeah use xev and xbindkeys
<DF3D2> wafflejock, i can just edit the hotkey in settings editor in xfce i think
<DF3D2> i have used xbind/xev b4 tho
<wafflejock> yeah sounds good
<grussell> Is running Ubuntu off a usb stick a good, permanent choice?
<grussell> What are the bad sides to that?
<zykotick9> grussell: slow
<k1l_> grussell: bas speed and possible data loss
<grussell> hmm
<k1l_> and disk space
<grussell> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13.10, but after installation, I keep getting purple screen of death
<grussell> I cannot boot into recovery
<k1l_> !nomodeset | grussell
<ubottu> grussell: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lin> hello
<grussell> I even tried "nomodeset"
<lin> does anyone here use pinguy?
<grussell> man
<grussell> let me read that
<zykotick9> lin: it's not supported here
<k1l_> lin pinguyOS got their own support
<lin> no one is there
<bazhang> #pinguyos lin
<lin> i went to a bunch of different rooms
<lin> pinguy is empty
<lin> can someone meet me in pinguy
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Just follow the links instructions you have done this before on loading the app to it then open the app, run just the create bootinfo summary it will generate a url post it here. always save this when you run the app.
<lin> someone who knows pinguy
<Wiz_KeeD> this one?
<Wiz_KeeD> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1l_> lin then send a email to the project. pinguy is not supported in here
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<technickul> lol Wiz_KeeD I'm glad it brought up the boot menu I told you it would. I am now having the same problem as you where I don't ahve an option to select which OS to boot to
<technickul> My laptop boots straight to ubuntu after installing it
<alex12> so, im trying to install 13.10 on my desktop (with a 7950 video card) and upon bootup into the installation menus- a black screen appears, with a box, that clearly looks like a window but there is graphic corruption in the frame of the window box (little random colour squares)
<alex12> otherwise everything is black
<alex12> installing 12.10 has no issues...... but 13.04 is a nightmare
<alex12> any clues/
<alex12> ?
<lin> can someone go to pinguyos room?
<Beldar> alex12, Not without any details from you.
<alex12> Beldar, shoot.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | alex12
<ubottu> alex12: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> alex12, Sorry missed the description.
<alex12> yeah, its upon installation ... would i need to modify the bootup grub config(?) on the bootcd?
<alex12> (its actually on a usb disk)
<Wiz_KeeD> technec, that's just grub issue, my ubuntu does not see the windows partition
<Henkipois> Can someone help me with an issue I'm having?
<Wiz_KeeD> I cannot install them next to eachother
<Beldar> alex12, Be sure to use nicks here read the link this can be run from a live or installed OS.
<onsight666> usr13: you here dude?
<Wiz_KeeD> I wouldn't have a problem having it boot directly into ubuntu and me choosing the windows forom the boot menu
<alex12> Beldar, ah i see now
<thearcherof17> exit4
<thearcherof17> exit
<technickul> if I'm not presented with a menu to choose which OS to boot too what is the best way to troubleshoot or what does that mean?
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, would this fix ubuntu seeing the windows partition or what?
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, No it generates a script used by many to see all the details needed on the HD that it would take many questions to answer, some of which some users just don't understand, it a diagnostic.
<Ontani> Hi i'm trying to git clone the ubuntu-lucid kernel but i'm getting "access denied or repository not explorer": http://pastebin.com/vQ0VVDQd
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, It will give the information needed to fix this however if fixable.
<alex12> Beldar, thanks, nomodeset has done the trick
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, ok I ran it and rebooted...now what?
<Beldar> alex12, Cool, make sure you tick the install updates on the install, and be hooked to the web.
<alex12> yeap, cheers
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, I have a feeing you are not understanding my post to you, I twice sais to run a specific paortion of the app and post the url address, if you do not understand state this.
<Beldar> feeling*
<technickul> Beldar what is the link again I'd like to run it to I"m having same problem I think as wiz
<technickul> can I run it within ubuntu?
<technickul> the ubuntu install
<DF3D2> :-(
<Beldar> technickul, What is your issue?
<technickul> Beldar: installed ubuntu but now just boots to unbuntu without giving me an option to select windows. I can still boot to windows if I select my boot device to windows loader since my computer is uefi
<Guest49111> 13.10 really crashes often with Kernel Panic
<dbe> Why does "sudo apt-get remove plymouth" prompt to remove every package I have installed? I am baffled
<ActionParsnip> Dbe: depends what is defined to depend on plymouth
<Beldar> technickul, Cool here is the app. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  save the bootinfo summary url generated when running it.
<zykotick9> dbe: over reaching metapackages is a big issue in ubuntu...
<technickul> Beldar: so that cannot be done with ubuntu booted?
<dbe> ActionParsnip: Well, yes, I get that, I just don't get what.. how, this, what, how is this dependency tree built?
<Henkipois> Why does Ubuntu give me such bad internet connection? I disconnect from the internet at random once every couple of hours and it lasts for about 5 minutes. It's insanely bad if I run Teamspeak 3 as well.
<dbe> zykotick9: plymouth can't be a metapackage, though, can it?
<dbe> zykotick9: or is it part of one which it tries to uninstall?
<zykotick9> dbe: no, it's just a part of one (or more likely "more")
<Beldar> technickul, Take a look at the link, can be run from an installed ubuntu or live cd/usb
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: how do you connect to the web? Wifi? 3G? Ethernet?
<technickul> Beldar: sorry, Thank you
<circ-user-tti51> Hi all, im using VMM (GUI) to create some VM's.  I cant seem to find the "Snapshot" option? I've googled and found a command line method of creating a snapshot, but is there not an option in the GUI?
<dbe> zykotick9: wow, okay. that's... cool.
<dbe> Another question, why does "apt-cache search linux" give me a list of 2094 packages, many are just unrelated to my search?
<Wiz_KeeD> I might have misunderstood
<Wiz_KeeD> I will install windows once again then do that whole proccess
<dbe> Is "apt-cache search package | grep package" a common command?
<zykotick9> dbe: because they all contain the work "linux" somewhere in the package name or description
<zykotick9> s/work/word/
<dbe> zykotick9: not in the description given in the output, are there multiple descriptions?
<ActionParsnip> Dbe: they have thebword linux in the description or package name, try using something less ambiguous. What were you expectibg to be found exactly?
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, You will save a al ot of trouble if you can get that script run for us, use nicks on every post as well.
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: I don't think you need to reinstall windows
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, I already ran it once and restart, should I run it again and post the link?
<dbe> ActionParsnip: the linux kernel. Though it's mostly an example.
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, always use a nick when addressing someone here is all, you can use the tab key to complete nicks. ;)
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, yes I know sry...
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Yeah run just the create bootinfo summary not the repair.
<ActionParsnip> Dbe: apt-cache search kernel ,may be closer. No?
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, I am now installing ubuntu on the whole system which wiped out everything and it said something about a gmsth partition
<Wiz_KeeD> I can run that bootinfo in the installed ubuntu right Beldar ?
<ActionParsnip> Dbe: the package name ubuntu uses is linux-image
<dbe> Like... "apt-cache search kernel" returns "xenomai-doc - Xenomai documentation". It's no... kernel.. there.
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Yes on the install
<technickul> Beldar : I have received the "EFI detected. please check options" should I worry about this?
<dbe> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Wiz_KeeD> ok Beldar let me finish installing ubuntu, boot it and then will get back to you
<Beldar> technickul, this when running the repair?
<technickul> trying to open it I belive I ran this comand from the website you gave "sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)"
<ActionParsnip> Dbe: have you seen what xenomai is?
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, If windows is not installed the the live enviroment is better so that we get windows then ubuntu installed.
<technickul> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6542906
<dbe> ActionParsnip: I have no idea what xenomai is, but I mean, what data is apt-cache searching through to find packages? It has to be more then name and description
<ActionParsnip> Dbe: Xenomai is a real-time development framework cooperating with the Linux kernel
<ActionParsnip> Dbe: so the result is not non-sensical
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, ok will install windows first then, can you please help me in the rufus should I pick MRB for bios/uefi , MRB for uefi, or GPT for uefi?
<dbe> ActionParsnip: No, I'm sure every result it gives are 'relevant', sometimes less so, but I'm wondering how it can include so many packages on every search I make
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: according to the ubuntu docs and wht I've read if you install windows as uefi then you must install ubuntu in uefi mode and vice versa
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, I would like to see just the bootinfo summary before you do anything if possible.
<circ-user-tti51> Hi all, im using VMM (GUI) to create some VM's.  I cant seem to find the "Snapshot" option? I've googled and found a command line method of creating a snapshot, but is there not an option in the GUI?
<technickul> Beldar: did you get my paste?
<Henkipois> ActionParsnip,  I connect via WiFi
<Henkipois> It's the only issue I've had with Ubuntu so far and I can't seem to figure it out.
<ActionParsnip> Dbe: you are searching for a string in the text. A little researchbthen apt-cache search will  give better result. Could also pipe to grep for better results
<Beldar> technickul, I'm not really up on uefi in general, I see one helper here who is in general at the moment, there is a thread at the ubuntu forums by the developer of the bootrepair can you post that script here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: are there lots of networks on the same channel as yours?
<Henkipois> What do you mean? We only use one network in the household if that's what you mean
<technickul> Beldar: yup I'll do that. Everything is working for me I just don't get an option to choose an OS when my laptop boots :/
<dbe> ActionParsnip: apt-cache search png gives me 286 results, including a "musical score editor" and a "router platform" and a "routing demon". Do you think these are relevant results to that search? I'm sure many of these image manipulation programs has support for PNG, but that's not really what I'm searching for
<impossible> DF3D2, hey
<DF3D2> hi impossible
<impossible> how did you turn down brightness
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: if you run: sudo iwlist scan | egrep -i 'chan|ssid'
<impossible> lol its hurting my eyes
<dbe> ActionParsnip: I'm not mad,   I just don't get what data it's searching through
<DF3D2> for me I have to manually edit a file
<DF3D2> no programs work
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: do you see lots of networks on the same channel
<impossible> wow!
<[Gentoo]> dbe: probably literally anything containing the letters png
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, bootinfo summary right?
<[Gentoo]> descriptions and all
<Beldar> technickul, exactly, there are several on the ubuntu forums focused on theses issue, if you want windows in the grub menu they can help.
<ActionParsnip> Dbe: it searches name and theblong and short descriptions
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Yeah.
<DF3D2>  /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<DF3D2> my max is 976
<Henkipois> ActionParsnip, I'm actually running Xubuntu now because it drove me so crazy but I'm either going back to Ubuntu 13.10 or choosing something else which is why I came here to see if there was a quick solution or something. I'm having too many screen tearing issues with Xubuntu so I can't use this either.
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, here we are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6542925/ thanks a lot for taking interest and time in this, i really appreciate it.It's been two days now
<Pessimist> dbe, apt-cache search basically does grep on package descriptions so that's why you usually get a lot of irrelevant packages or none at all. There are alternatives to apt-cache search: http://debian-handbook.info/browse/wheezy/sect.apt-cache.html
<dbe> Oh so there are two descriptions, a long and a short one. That is great.
<DF3D2> impossible, im gonna try to write a script to fix it later
<dbe> [Gentoo]: I envy you having a sane package manager
<impossible> DF3D2, sounds good. did you try xdotool and compiz?
<[Gentoo]> has apt-cache search got no option to search package names only?
<DF3D2> impossible, nah i tried xbacklight tho
<[Gentoo]> if not thats stupid
<impossible> hm. ill try this then
<dbe> [Gentoo]: not that I have found
<DF3D2> anyway i gtg run out and pick up food afk
<impossible> alrighty
<dbe> [Gentoo]: nothing in the man page
<Pessimist> [Gentoo], --names-only
<[Gentoo]> ah ok
<[Gentoo]> was gona say
<dbe> oh great
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: that doesnt answer my question. The DE is irrelevant  when it comes to drivers etc
<Pessimist> dbe, you sure? " If --full is given then output identical to show is produced for each matched package, and if --names-only is given then the long description is not searched, only the package name is."
<Henkipois> ActionParsnip, I see a bunch of networks. 6 channels
<Henkipois> I mean not 6 channels, just 6 networks
<mrbeard> Hi guys :D
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, as Christopher Walken would say...where do we go from here?
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: ok, what channels are they on?
<b0bbi10> hi
<b0bbi10> I have a TrueCrypt encrypted external HDD, when I plug it in a Linux system, nothing happens. I need to decrypt (mount) it before the mounted and unencrypted drive appears in my system. then I dismount it, there isn't a drive anymore which I can select. is it safe to unplug the external HDD at this time?
<Henkipois> There's 3 on channel 6,  1 on channel 1 and 2 on channel 1
<Henkipois> 2 on channel 11*
<b0bbi10> or do I have to unmount it again?
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, No problem, I would advise you to hang tight and use the developers thread on the ubuntu forum as well, this is not a huge problem but a technical install that is attached to specific steps to get you dual booted is all, post this script on this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: which is yours on?
<Henkipois> channel 6
<[Gentoo]> b0bbi10: the drive should appear,
<[Gentoo]> obviously encrypted, but the /dev etc
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: triwd switching to channel 1
<Henkipois> How do I do that?
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, login to the forum and post the link you say?
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: set it in your router
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: what wifi driver are you using?
<b0bbi10> [Gentoo], on the left handside in my file manager, it doesn't appear
<Henkipois> I have no idea
<Henkipois> I'm new to linux
<[Gentoo]> b0bbi10: sudo fdisk -l
<[Gentoo]> b0bbi10: no idea about the FM, its not a reliable way of checking
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Yes to that thread, many will try to help here but this is kinda a complex fix.
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: sobwait, you are bad mouthing ubuntu network drivers but you dont seem to know anything aboutbwhat you are using or ANYTHING about your own setup....
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, how in hell did it work before? I installed them next to each other and I formatted then again thinking it wasn't the right way...now it won't work anymore
<Wiz_KeeD> what could have changed...
<Henkipois> I wasn't badmouthing anything?...
<guidemario> Hi there. I'm trying to install ubuntu and I'm getting a GPT signature/table on the installation ... follow the screen: http://s8.postimg.org/riisjvvnp/Photo_Dec_08_6_58_28_PM.jpg
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, would deleting all the partitions reset everything to default?
<guidemario> any ideas on how to proceed?
<[Gentoo]> guidemario: has the hdd got anything on it you want?
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: so you didnt say "gives such bad internet connection" ...no?
<[Gentoo]> if not just redo it
<b0bbi10> [Gentoo], http://pastebin.com/6YN8qpf6 it's probably the last entry (320 GB)
<guidemario> no, i have windows 7 but i want to erase it all and just use ubuntu
<[Gentoo]> on gparted, gdisk whatever
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, What your not understanding is that the factory install of W8 is a whole different partition table and partitions. Also this is a uefi computer, so the whole thing is different than what you have dealt with in the past with msdos standard partitioning is all.
<[Gentoo]> guidemario: create a new partition table with gparted
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, same notebook...yesterday
<Henkipois> Well I keep disconnecting from the internet and that specific issue has only happened on Ubuntu which is why I'm in the support channel ActionParsnip . I didn't know I was dealing with such short fused easily offended people. It was a problem and request, not a complaint.
<guidemario> can I do this with the live ubuntu? i just have windows 7 installed
<[Gentoo]> guidemario: yes
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: basically you have the default setup and have made zero effort to make things better. If you had you would know all the things I am asking you as they would be part of your investigation
<guidemario> ok ... i'm not familiar with gparted...I just create a new one? i mean ... what if it asks for ntfs, fat, etc....?
<[Gentoo]> at the top bar you can choose to make a new partition table
<ActionParsnip> Henkipois: not short fused, just calling you out when you say you didnt say something when you clearly did.
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Sure but in your want to fix a problem you had with 2 windows notations in grub, you have made some mistakes leaving you where you are at.
<Henkipois> Google didn't help me at all, but now I see how awful Ubuntu's support IRC is. I'll be sure to go to 4chan where even the neckbeards help me more ActionParsnip
<guidemario> ok I'll try ... if I don't succeed, I'll be back here using the live ubuntu, thanks so far
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, maybe i'm not understanding this well, but deleting everything on the hard-drive doesn't "reset to default" so to speak to bring me in the exact point before I attempted to install anything?
<[Gentoo]> b0bbi10: try from cli (as normal user) truecrypt --auto-mount=devices
<ActionParsnip> Funny when people say they didnt say something then when you call them out they get upset and bail
<[Gentoo]> b0bbi10: should appear in /media
<[Gentoo]> truecrypt1
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, yes, if you know how to install W8 with everything in the bios set correctly and install correctly, which to be honest I am not definitively sure of.
<Wiz_KeeD> I see Beldar, okay thank you!
<b0bbi10> [Gentoo], you probably misunderstood my question. I dismounted the drive in TrueCrypt already. now my question is if I have to unmount it via the system again before unplugging
<Wiz_KeeD> very much
<Wiz_KeeD> You have been most kind and patient
<An0n_Z3r0> Ok I'm back.  I've just dropped the Wubi install way and going to install via usb.  anything I need to know before I try the usb boot route?
<Vedrit> Hey, is iceroot or usr13 on?
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, You have had your cart before the horse so far is my basic nice way of saying this. ;)
<[Gentoo]> b0bbi10: ah, you should be ok
<b0bbi10> [Gentoo], ah ok, thanks
<An0n_Z3r0> I've come to the conclusion that the Wubi installer just isn't mainstream ready yet with the issues i got after trying twice.
<bonhoeffer> i have a usb key i made on my mac -- i'm trying to boot get an orange screen, but it ends up in initramfs
<[Gentoo]> b0bbi10: if you dismounted it with truecrypt and its an encrypted drive / partition, it shouldnt be mounted elsewhere anyway
<b0bbi10> allow me one off-topic question [Gentoo]: don't you think your nick is inappropriate in here or are you in the wrong channel? hehe
<b0bbi10> [Gentoo], I see
<technickul> Beldar: I never said thank you. So thank you very much!
<[Gentoo]> b0bbi10: nah ive had this nick for ages
<technickul> Also [Gentoo] thank you as well for your input earlier!
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, If it helps your not the only one having problems in this area, I have seen quite similar mistake sets in others, it is not an easy situation altogether for everone is all.
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, I had absolutely NO idea how complicated this UEFI setup can be...didn't even know about uefi, just saw the notebook, thought it was really nice, cool specs and went for it...boy was I in for a ride
<Beldar> technickul, No problem, there are only a couple of helpers here who really know this uefi dual boot stuff, so just be aware of that.
<Wiz_KeeD> this looks VERY similar to my sitiuation Beldar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/244329/how-to-install-linux-on-a-computer-with-gpt
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: I posted on the forums you might also want to do the same.
<bonhoeffer> maybe i have a bad bad superblock
<An0n_Z3r0> my nick??? ah come on...lol
<technickul> Beldar: yea I didn't realize this was so different actually until last night and today :/
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, any results?
<technickul> Beldar: I look forward to helping people with my same issue once I get it fied
<bonhoeffer> http://oi43.tinypic.com/zvm1u.jpg <-- my original error
<Wiz_KeeD> uhm...are they any administrators here?
<Wiz_KeeD> ops?
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: waiting for response
<bonhoeffer> but i put in a new hard drive
<Wiz_KeeD> usr13, I asume you might be since you told me to watch for language?
<bonhoeffer> i would love to boot from my usb key -- is the superblock potentially messed up in my usb drive
<bonhoeffer> any thoughts appreciated
<bonhoeffer> exit from initramfs gives me a kernel panic
<boggle> Issue with key-mapping on new keyboard. Any advice would be greatly appreciated: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QUT0hXG1
<Wiz_KeeD> channel operators pls?
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, You are correct there, if you had windows installed and was not seeing it I would send you to the fixparts link, however you just have the windows boot partition as of now, with the windows boot in the mbr. So a lot the same but different in other ways.
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, thanks a lot for the esc boot options thing :D i don't have to rattle in bios every time like an idiot
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: no problem :)
<technickul> most laptops have that now a days
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, I will try to format again delete all the paritions and install windows 8 once again, though something must be changed since I'm doing the same thing, only this time will use technickul's advice and will boot the stick in uefi mode and install windows in uefi mode as well as ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> see if that makes a difference
<adamu> Hiya
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Sure.
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, are you a chan operator
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<adamu> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Wiz_KeeD> nice one adamu
<adamu> Wiz_KeeD, lol
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, nope just a helper and more of a obsessed user not an IT person.
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: checkout section case when ubuntu must be installed in uefi mode https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Wiz_KeeD> well anyone from that list could please ban troika? I am only in ubuntu chan and I got a pm from him telling me there's a live show online with what appears to be of homosexual content
<Wiz_KeeD> I probably know that inside out technickul
<k1l_> adam_: please dont misuse the trigger.
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: lol you noob
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Report them to ##freenode or #ubuntu-ops
<technickul> haha just sayus id w8 is uefi then ubuntu should be
<Wiz_KeeD> he was fast
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, yup
<technickul> :)
<adamu> Beldar, IMO obsessed user  > Average IT Person
<Wiz_KeeD> I would also like the idea of having ubuntu boot automatically and I could switch by clicking escape and picking a windows bootloader
<Wiz_KeeD> that would be really nice
<Wiz_KeeD> instead of having grub
<adamu> Wiz_KeeD, You might like this then? http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<Beldar> adamu, Heh, I'm in grad school nothing related except I write papers.
<Wiz_KeeD> adamu, meaning you can call it any time?
<adamu> Beldar, lol
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, I would avoid any 3rd party boot loaders to be honest.
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah doesn't sound like a good idea in general tbh though i have no tehcnical arguments behind that
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, the bootloader and all that is all stored on the hard-drive right? I have no risks of having remaining partitions from previous installs?
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, You had a working setup to begin with, you were just unhappy with the dual windows entries in the grub menu.
<juniour> hi there
<adamu> I've always though it would be fun to write my own bootloader
<Gandalf> How does someone write a bootloader anyway? It's basically just a redirect from the first bits on a drive to a different place that then executes the commands necessary to choose which boot files to use when continuing, right? Or am I missing something?
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, yeah which could have been adjusted from grub and I woul dbe setting sail but noo...i like the whips and pains
<juniour> is any thing similar in ubuntu like oolydbg
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, YOu now have the windows boot in the mbr, not where it should be for a uefi install.
<adamu> Gandalf, Basically have to write it purely in assembly since you have to have a flat binary or something like that.. :/
<[Gentoo]> juniour: http://freecode.com/projects/edebugger
<Wiz_KeeD> whereshould it be Beldar ?
<adamu> Gandalf, instead of using system calls you communicate directly with the bios
<Wiz_KeeD> gpt?
<Gandalf> adamu, what instruction set does that use?
<Gandalf> If it's bios communication, it wouldn't be full x86, right?
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, It would be in the HD itself, but here is where I'm not exactly where or how to fix this, if it was a standard msdos using the nbr we would be done.
<Beldar> mbr*
<adamu> Gandalf, Your calling the bios using x86 assembly
<Gandalf> Ah
<adamu> Gandalf, Kind of like using system calls with assembly on linux
<Gandalf> right right
<Wiz_KeeD> I still don't know how it worked the first time...damn! :((
<adamu> Gandalf, I read a few papers awhile back on writing boot loaders but its been awhile.. :/
<Wiz_KeeD> I just spent a bit more time configuring windows and adding some windows drivers and etc
<Wiz_KeeD> ...
<Wiz_KeeD> that's the whole differece
<Gandalf> So if I were so inclined, I could look up x86 instructions, and dd the raw bits out to the proper location on a drive for the redirection, then I could have a bootloader I scripted elsewhere on the drive be executed?
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, I would use that ubuntu forums link, not only will they help you get it setup but explain anything you don't understand, so that in the end you are set.
<impossible> what do i use to install windows 7 inside unbutu
<adamu> Gandalf, I have no idea to be honest :/
<Gandalf> I want to write a bootloader :D For fun :D
<Beldar> impossible, a virtual machine.
<Wiz_KeeD> right
<impossible> Beldar, from oracle?
<john_doe_jr> Any body have an idea why I can't use pushd command in my bash sell?
<Beldar> impossible, Yes virtualbox is nice, and there is a #vbox channel if needed.
<adamu> Gandalf, Yeah I'll have a quick look in my linux kernel book and see if I can't find any useful information for you :/
<SkyWay> how can i get a free psybnc guys?
<Guest49111> Any recommendations for a good Hex Editor?
<Gandalf> you have a book dedicatd to kernel stuff?!?
<Gandalf> :D
<Gandalf> That would be so cool
<Beldar> impossible, I will say also that be sure you have a legit W7 download, don't use anything else.
<Guest49111> Linux From Scratch - You can download it for free
<adamu> Gandalf, Yeah hoping to get another one for Christmas :P
<[Gentoo]> Guest49111: hexedit
<adamu> Gandalf, This is the book I've got right now http://www.amazon.com/Professional-Kernel-Architecture-Wolfgang-Mauerer/dp/0470343435
<Gandalf> I have a life goal of achieving RHCSA or RHCE one day... I hope to know how to code a bootloader and compile a sweet minimal kernel.
<adamu> Gandalf, my dream certs are OSCP and OSCE and CISSP :/
<Gandalf> I wish you the best
<adamu> Gandalf, haha you too
<Gandalf> I wouldn't mind grabbing CEH or CCNA too
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, i will install windows, then boot into live-cd (usb-stick) and print the info and place it on the forum
<Beldar> Gandalf, Please be aware that this is ubuntu support not chat. ;)
<adamu> Gandalf, CEH is good but its not hands on
<Gandalf> Ah, sorry sorry. I might need ubuntu help here in a minute, I'm about to try a USB 12.04 install on a Windows 8 machine
<technickul> Whoa I think grub loaded I was hitting esc as my computer booted and I was first shown a list idk what was on it because it went away fast then it looks like I was a command prompt?
<adamu> Gandalf, If you want a good hands on one I recommend eCPPT and eWPT they have awesome hands on labs you can even send out phishing emails :)
<adamu> Gandalf, eWPT is just web application stuff tho
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, You could, but my advice would be to not mess with kit and post as is and hang tough, the regualr helpers in this area, one is a mod are on line everyday daytime US starting Monday US time
<Beldar> it*
<onsight666> how do i get into the software sources on the 12,04 LTS software center? theres no edit button anymore
<technickul> The command prmopt I'm at says minimal bash-like editning it's grub version 2.0
<rizqibintang> hello all
<adamu> Hello
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, the sitiuation has changed since I've formatted everything
<adamu> well I g2g cya
<daftykins> technickul: just restart if you weren't expecting to see GRUB
<Beldar> onsight666, try running software-properties-gtk
<technickul> daftykins: I do want grub because i want to be able to select which os to boot to but this is first time I'm seeing it
<rizqibintang> i have a problem in :E failet
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, Cool, the main thing is when you post thet script do not change the HD after is all.
<onsight666> Thank you beldar, i love you :3
<rizqibintang> can you all help me ... please
<Wiz_KeeD> yes sir
<Beldar> onsight666, I only love my cat snowbelle but thanks.
<syntax_> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me out with a question. I am trying to install the links web browser. Its in the universe repository, which I have checked off in Synaptic, but when I run 'sudo apt-get install links' from the command line it outputs "unable to locate package links".
<daftykins> technickul: well, i meant the GRUB shell ^_^
<SchrodingersScat> syntax_: have you tried a apt-get update ?
<syntax_> nope, I will try that now. Thanks.
<rizqibintang> yea,,,
<technickul> daftykins: oh haha. Well that's the closest i've been to getting an OS menu lol. It seems like the actual menu disappears almost instantly then goes to grub screen
<onsight666> Beldar: thats a shame, i still love you none the less xD
<daftykins> technickul: sounds like you need to adjust the timeout value so you have more time to see it - you know holding left shift at boot should display it too?
<technickul> daftykins: I got into the menu some how
<boggle> Issue with key-mapping on new keyboard. Any advice would be greatly appreciated: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QUT0hXG1
<technickul> daftykins: while ubuntu was booting I hit esc and I know have the grub menu
<syntax_> SchrodingersScat, I updated via 'apt-get update' and am getting the same output
<technickul> it shows ubuntu, advanced options, and system setup
<technickul> I need to have windows in that list as well
<syntax_> when I run 'sudo apt-get install links'.
<daftykins> technickul: did you just install Ubuntu just now, beside Windows?
<technickul> daftykins: well earlier
<daftykins> technickul: ok, so just to confirm, if you hit ctrl+alt+del / reset the PC, then hold left shift as it boots, you only get offered Ubuntu as options?
<monkeyjuice> syntax_:  i think its called links2
<AB49K2> urgh, damn internets dropping out
<SchrodingersScat> monkeyjuice: links is also in my repos, not sure why syntax_ isn't getting it
<technickul> daftykins: hmm I don't understand while my laptop boots if I hit esc right as I see the purple screen grub shows up for some reason otherwise it doesn't
<syntax_> I just tried that and no luck monkeyjuice. This problem seems to be occurring with any program in that repo
<juniour> EVan Debugger take a lot of space to install
<monkeyjuice> ok
<daftykins> technickul: right, but i'm saying left shift, not escape :D
<syntax_> I'm running Lubuntu, but from what I've read online that doesn't seem to make a difference
<SchrodingersScat> monkeyjuice: oh, links is just a link to links2 I think.
<technickul> daftykins: alrighty so shut off computer and hold left shift as it's booting?
<xangua> syntax_: with any¿ what ubuntu release are you using¿
<onsight666> technickul: yes
<daftykins> ^
<Guest23572> somebody speak french?
<onsight666> not knowing the difference between lshift and esc.. /facepalm
<Beldar> !fr | Guest23572
<ubottu> Guest23572: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<technickul> daftykins: onsight666 I held left shift as it was botting and booted stright to ubuntu
<Beldar> Guest23572, English channel here. ;)
<syntax_> how do I check what release I'm using (embarrassing question)
<daftykins> syntax_: cat /etc/issue
<onsight666> you have to hold it the second you pass the bios boot screen, and dont release it till the GRUB menu pops
<Beldar> syntax_, lsb_release -a
<syntax_> 13.04
<syntax_> thanks
<syntax_> Lubuntu 13.04
<technickul> onsight666: so I shouldn't hold it the entire time?
<onsight666> only press and hold once you pass your bios uefi screen
<technickul> onsight666: sometimes it boots so fast I don't realize it
<syntax_> I can't seem to install anything from the multiverse nor the universe repo's
<technickul> onsight666: trying now lol
<syntax_> despite having them checked out
<technickul> onsight666: I held shift immediately after seeing the purple screen and it just booted straight to ubunto again
<Beldar> syntax_, Can you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin it
<jquiterio> hi all
<Guest27794> Hello! I've just installed Ubuntu on a USB flash drive with an ext4 additional partition for files
<onsight666> technickul: are you getting a dialogue to select boot ubuntu / boot ubuntu (recovery mode) / memtest ect?
<jquiterio> someone same day already configured ip route gw for tow local network ?
<jquiterio> tow
<technickul> onsight666: no
<Beldar> syntax_, You have to have the repos not checked to be open.
<jquiterio> two
<Guest27794> the problem is, I've just read ext4 could quickly wear out the drive, is that true?
<syntax_> wow, that is super embarrassing. Thanks!
<syntax_> let me try that
<bekks> Guest27794: that was true long ago, but ext4 has been patched already
<docente> hi there
<Beldar> syntax_, When you change those run a update to sync the repos.
<syntax_> ok.
<Guest27794> bekks so I can keep running linux from that pendrive without worrying?
<bekks> Guest27794: Yes.
<docente> I don't know what i have do but my touchpad isn't working, but it is recognized by xinput
<onsight666> technickul: can you actually boot into the system at all?
<technickul> onsight666: yup ubuntu works just fine
<docente> click and rigth-click also are recognized
<Guest27794> even for a long time?
<Guest27794> bekks thanks :)
<onsight666> alright one moment
<mgorbach> How do I tell aptitude to clean all installed packages that don't have any deps that require them?
<docente> when I load a live-cd it work well, but not on my regular system.
<Beldar> mgorbach, why are you using aptitude?
<syntax_> I've unchecked them, ran the update... but am still getting the output 'unable to locate package links'.
<mgorbach> Beldar: New to Ubuntu (but not to linux ...). I thought aptitude was preferred over apt-get?
<Guest27794> mgorbach If I remember correctly it's autoremove, but wait for someone else's answer
<Beldar> syntax_, check that it is in the 13.04 repos.
<bazhang> !aptitude | mgorbach
<ubottu> mgorbach: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<onsight666> technickul: can you boot into ubuntu and run this command in term for me? sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<syntax_> ok.
<Beldar> mgorbach, Not really I have never needed it in 7 years use.
<mgorbach> Hmm, good to know.
<mgorbach> I should stick to apt-get then?
<bazhang> non-update 12.04 installs mgorbach
<Beldar> mgorbach, I would aptitude has it's use, but in gneral not really needed.
<technickul> onsight666: alrighty did that
<mgorbach> How do I print all the installed packages?
<Guest27794> mgorbach thought you meant apt, sorry. Anyway with apt should be apt-get autoremove
<mgorbach> Trying to figure out whether there's anything un-needed on this new Ubuntu server install
<impossible> where do i get the dependency. "lib32asound2"
<syntax_> here's my output from running sudo apt-get update
<syntax_> http://pastebin.com/kUibjgVV
<onsight666> technickul: find the line GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<Beldar> mgorbach, dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages  will put a gedit in home
<syntax_> post the uncheck.
<onsight666> technickul: and tell me what number is after the =
<syntax_> apparently, at least from what I've read, links is in the repo
<technickul> 0
<syntax_> for 13.04
<Beldar> syntax_, Run the upgrade command and be sure to use nicks if directing a post to a user here.
<mgorbach> Beldar: Thanks. Is there a way to make it spit out version numbers as well?
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, good news, now when I click "Something else" it detects the partitions...
<technickul> onsight666: 0
<AB49K> impossible try apt-get install lib32asound2-plugins lib32asound2-dev
<AB49K> That should get everything you need, It's part of ALSA
<Wiz_KeeD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6543080/
<Wiz_KeeD> I could install ubuntu here by manually creating swap space and all that?
<Beldar> mgorbach, NOt that I know of myself.
<impossible> AB49K, i appreciate it
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: hmmm I'm looking at your boot info and mine was about 1400 lines lol
<onsight666> technickul: alrighty change the 0 to 2 and add a # at the start of the line
<Wiz_KeeD> hah :))
<syntax_> Beldar, will do. If I run the upgrade command will it upgrade my distro? As I already know there is an updated version available as 13.04 is not the latest relase
<impossible> unable to locate package
<technickul> onsight666: so it shuould read grub_hidden_timeout=#2?
<Abigobaldo> brazil cup http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu-Xp7IyUWw
<Beldar> syntax_, No dist-upgrade is a upgrade within the release
<syntax_> Belder, thanks... will run it and pastbin the output
<onsight666> technickul: # grub_hidden_timeout=2
<rmi> Hi. Metaquestion: Anyone who can help me with ufw? More specifically, I banned an IP-Adress (ufw deny from xx.xx.xx.xx) but that IP is still able to connect (and bruteforce my ssh).
<technickul> onsight666: oh you want me to comment that out? What's the purpose of adding a number if we are commenting it out?
<onsight666> technickul: sorry i wasnt clear xD, once your done save the changes and run " sudo update-grub " from terminal
<atomic-ant> hello, know some games like crash?
<onsight666> technickul: trust me XD its how i got mine to work
<technickul> haha alright
<technickul> onsight666: alright ran the command
<Beldar> syntax_, what command are you running for the links web browser?
<mgorbach> Coming from Gentoo, I'm a bit confused by the multiple utilities apt-get, dpkg, and dselect. Is there some way I know which to use?
<syntax_> Beldar, to install?
<Beldar> !find links
<ubottu> Found: symlinks, cufflinks, drbdlinks, elinks, elinks-data, elinks-doc, elinks-lite, klinkstatus, libhtml-formattext-withlinks-andtables-perl, libhtml-formattext-withlinks-perl (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=links&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<Beldar> syntax_, yes
<onsight666> technickul: ran the sudo update-grub and updated?
<syntax_> beldar, sudo apt-get install links
<technickul> onsight666: yup seems like it :)
<technickul> onsight666: now what :)
<onsight666> technickul: alright reboot and hold that shift key and the GRUB menu should show
<Beldar> syntax_ I see it in 13.10 is all as links
<bazhang> mgorbach, apt-get / aptitude /software centre would be the best bets
<syntax_> someone in here said they saw it in 13.04 as links as well
<syntax_> I think
<technickul> onsight666: alright do I need to uncomment that line out?
<onsight666> technickul: it should work as is with the grub update, if not boot back in and uncomment.
<technickul> alright here goes nothing restarting
<sebsebseb> hi
<syntax_> beldar, it is done updating. Should I link the pastbin?
<circ-user-tti51> Hi all, im using VMM (GUI) to create some VM's.  I cant seem to find the "Snapshot" option? I've googled and found a command line method of creating a snapshot, but is there not an option in the GUI?
<syntax_> beldar, or try the apt-get command again to install links?
<bekks> circ-user-tti51: whats "VMM"?
<technickul> onsight666: I have the grub menu
<circ-user-tti51> bekks: Virtual Machine Manager
<onsight666> technickul: told you it would work xD
<bekks> circ-user-tti51: Do you mean Virtualbox?
<boggle> Issue with key-mapping on new keyboard. Any advice would be greatly appreciated: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QUT0hXG1
<technickul> onsight666: lol you're right
<circ-user-tti51> bekks: nope.
<technickul> onsight666: I was at the screen before though while hitting esc while booting
<Beldar> syntax_, I would like to see the dist-upgrade yes just making sure you have no broken or held packages.
<onsight666> technickul: quick question are you by anychance using 12.10?
<syntax_> Beldar, http://pastebin.com/3JSehuA5
<technickul> onsight666: nope 13.10
<technickul> onsight666: alright so how do I get windows in this grub menu?
<technickul> so I can go back and forth when I want
<Beldar> syntax_, Let that upgrade run and do a reboot after there are kernels there then try the install.
<syntax_> Beldar, how do I know when it is completed?
<onsight666> technickul: alright run " sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<technickul> onsight666: alrighty where do I run that?
<syntax_> Beldar, I assumed that it had because it prompted me with my username
<technickul> onsight666: I'm at the grub menu still
<onsight666> drop into root shell
<technickul> onsight666: how :/ lol
<impossible> is spotify only working through wine?
<sebsebseb> technickul: what are you trying to do, add WIndows toGrub?
<sebsebseb> impossible: yep
<onsight666> there should be an option that says 'root'
<technickul> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> impossible: or  Clementine with  Spotify premium accounts apparnatly
<Beldar> syntax_, exactly when you see the terminal as the same as when you run a command it is finished.
<technickul> onsight666: nope just ubuntu, advaced options for ubuntu, and system start up
<syntax_> Beldar, ok. I will reboot now
<impossible> sebsebseb, i appreciate the info thx
<sebsebseb> technickul: /boot/grub/menu.lst you know that's Grub and not Grub 2 right?
<technickul> sebsebseb: i don't know what you mean I'm not familiar with taht path. right now I'm just at the grub menu where I have options to select ubuntu, advanced options, and system setup
<docente> help with touchpad, i've tryed old kernels with no success
<sebsebseb> technickul: sorry that was meant to go to onsight666
<sebsebseb> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zykotick9> <ot> hey sebsebseb, are you lost?  joking.  hope all is well. </ot>
<syntax_> Beldar, I am still getting the same output when I run sudo apt-get install links
<syntax_> Beldar, is there another program which is known to be in the universe repo which I could try to install so that we can determine that it is a problem with the repo as opposed to the program?
<Beldar> syntax_, I'm not sure really, why would you want to use it?
<syntax_> Beldar, I wanted to see what a text-based web browser was like.
<sebsebseb> technickul: did you re install WIndows after Ubuntu?
<technickul> sebsebseb: nope windows was already intalled
<sebsebseb> technickul: ok and you put Ubuntu on, and it's not detecting Windows anymore?
<ElixirVitae> Hello.
<technickul> sebsebseb: correct
<sebsebseb> Grub 2 only bootingUbuntu and nothing else
<sebsebseb> ok
<ElixirVitae> I am getting this warning: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  zlib1g-dev
<technickul> sebsebseb: however my setup is a little complicated. I have raided ssds which came with my laptop and it's uefi
<Beldar> syntax_, can you run cat /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin it.
<sebsebseb> could mean that your WIndows partition is gone,  or  you just need to re configure Grub to add Windows to it
<technickul> sebsebseb: correct only options is ubuntu
<syntax_> Beldar, doing so now
<ElixirVitae> What is the best way to tackle the issue?
<technickul> sebsebseb: windows partition is not gone I can still boot to it if I set it as the boot device
<Beldar> ElixirVitae, Did you add a repo, say a PPA?
<ElixirVitae> Nope.
<technickul> sebsebseb: I believe I just need to add windowds
<ElixirVitae> I get this error when I was trying to install openssl-dev package.
<ElixirVitae> *got
<sebsebseb> zykotick9: <ot>  The old me used to help out a lot here,  and I  felt like seeing what things were like at the moment etc </ot>
<Beldar> ElixirVitae, Can you pastebin the whole data?
<ElixirVitae> Sure.
<ElixirVitae> paste.ubuntu.com was it?
<Beldar> ElixirVitae, yeah
<MarGul> Every time I run flashplayer using firefox my laptop starts sounding really loud. Its not the CPU (its at the same level all the time) so i figured it has to be my graphic card. I have a HP notebook with Radeon HD6400M graphic card. My drivers are updates. Any idea what the problem might be?
<sebsebseb> technickul: ok Grub 2 can be harder to configure than  the old  Grub,  but to me it looked like someone was giving you instructions for  the old Grub rather than Grub 2
<Beldar> MarGul, fan maybe?
<mgorbach> Any python users there? I'm looking for way to switch the "default" python (the symlink /usr/bin/python) to python3. It looks update-alternatives is supposed to do this, but I have no alternatives set up for python?
<technickul> sebsebseb: yea I have no idea
<syntax_> Beldar, http://pastebin.com/kPTfWrTG
<MarGul> Beldar: Yes it sounds like its a fan that works really hard. But it only happens when I start using flash player
<zykotick9> sebsebseb: oh, i remember, you where a fixture in #u back in the day
<sebsebseb> technickul: ok  take a look at these pages  for a start, if you still need help afterthis,  carry on asking here
<ElixirVitae> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/d6eXZPSf
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | technickul
<ubottu> technickul: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ElixirVitae> For some reason, I couldn't get paste.ubuntu.com to work, strange...
<sebsebseb> !ot > zykotick9
<ubottu> zykotick9, please see my private message
<Beldar> syntax_, All the repos are open, I assume you have run a update since opening them I'm not sure why links is not installing, my guess is it's not in the 13.04 repos or has another name. You might just ask the channel for a text browser.
<technickul> sebsebseb: I don't see anything in those docs about adding windows unless I'm missing something
<SchrodingersScat> !info links2
<ubottu> links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1886 kB, installed size 2859 kB
<Beldar> ElixirVitae, It worked I see no missing keys that generally is the problem, I would just say run at you own risk, and research the app in general.
<ElixirVitae> Missing keys you say, hmm.
<ElixirVitae> What about if I change repos?
<syntax_> Beldar, thanks for your help. I just ran an update to double check. Could you suggest a program that is small that is in the repo so I can double check if the problem is that the links is not in the repo?
<Ilmen> Hello
<ElixirVitae> I am suspicious of the local repo (tr)
<syntax_> Beldar, as I've been having this problem with other programs which are
<ElixirVitae> And have been getting errors during fetching of the update/upgrade data.
<Ilmen> I'm having trouble sharing a NTFS partition with another computer by using Samba
<physicist> Greetings. I just had installed 3.13.rc3 kernel made by Torvalds and I got an dkms error. In ubuntu somewhere exist a respective DKMS?
<Beldar> syntax_, The repos look fine, my question is are the name of any apps correct when you try to install, and or are they in the repos is all.
<Beldar> ElixirVitae, you would need to post errors to get get help. You can change the repo server in software sources.
<Ilmen> I ticked everything in the sharing option tab of the partition, but it doesn't work (I'm able to share folders on my ext4 partition though)
<Beldar> physicist, I have to wonder when you know that this and other out of release kernels are not supported you keep asking for help?
<physicist> I need a compatible dkms for kernel 3.13-rc3 for ubuntu 13.04.
<fedgalaxy> why do you want to change the kernel in the first place?
<ElixirVitae> Thanks Beldar, I'll look more into it.
<physicist> fedgalaxy: For bug fixies, of course.
<physicist> The ordinarie kernels doesnt supports my hardware.
<physicist> ordinaries*
<fedgalaxy> physicist, now  i got you.
<Beldar> physicist, Are you empirically sure of this?
<physicist> absolutely. Beldar. I am.
<docente> touchpad problem solved with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/262287/synaptic-touchpad-on-laptop-not-working thanks
<fedgalaxy> physicist, describe your hardware
<Beldar> physicist, Ah, okay I doubt that but carry on, there is something wrong I suspect not shared.
<physicist> I have this error: DKMS part of installation failed.
<syntax_> Does anyone have 13.08 installed and the universe repo installed?
<laviadelvuoto> j
<KLVTZ> Hello Everyone!
<laviadelvuoto> ehm
<Beldar> syntax_, 13.04?
<physicist> fedgalaxy: Its a simple laptop: AMD APU A3500 G series, 1tb 8gb ... ..
<Beldar> syntax_ I think you are missing the universe it appears
<syntax_> Beldar, I thought I was running 13.08
<physicist> Happened that some sound card issues just was solved with newest kernels. Unsupported.
<syntax_> Beldar, I unchecked it in synaptic like you suggested. Should I re-check it?
<KLVTZ> Would anyone know a solution to fixing a problem with my 13.10? I booted this morning an my unity launcher resetted. It's literally factory defaults. My unity tweak tool doesn't work either. And even when i try changing my background image, it doesn't change. None of my settings apply when trying to change them.
<boggle> Issue with key-mapping on new keyboard. Any advice would be greatly appreciated: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QUT0hXG1
<physicist> Beldar: If I do not make something, my system runs in low ghraphic mode.. Not even starts. Should I uninstall dkms?
<sam_w> This error is stopping apt from doing anything...
<sam_w> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of initramfs-tools:
<sam_w>  initramfs-tools depends on initramfs-tools-bin (<< 0.99ubuntu13.3.1~); however:
<sam_w>   Version of initramfs-tools-bin on system is 0.99ubuntu13.4.
<sfan> hi
<sam_w> any suggestions?
<sfan> i try install tmux
<fedgalaxy> physicist, i absolutly got your point, (honestly im running 12.04 LTS, vert stable) , if Im not mistaken, they'll be new upcoming kernels next year in february or march. I guess you have to wait untill then
<sfan> but shorkey
<sfan> C-b not working :(
<physicist> fedgalaxy: I don't think dkms is necessary. When I want to upgrade kernel I reinstall it.
<physicist> fedgalaxy: Is that plausible?
<sfan> my tmux conf
<sfan> https://github.com/tony/tmux-config/blob/master/.tmux.conf
<sfan> and C-b not work
<tuck> hello
<syntax_> Beldar, I've solved the issue. I unchecked, re-checked and ran an update after upgrading dist as per dist-upgrade and was able to install links. THANK YOU VERY MUCH for your help. It was much appreciated.
<syntax_> Beldar, its people like you that make the linux community so good!
<fedgalaxy> physicist, im sure you can work something out. if you want to know more about the necesisity of dkms, you have to see the files yourself and try to remove/edit whatever you see unecessary
<Beldar> syntax_, Unchecked means open checked means closed, no problem.
<ElixirVitae> Beldar, it seems my problem was this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/356998/something-wicked-happened-resolving-medibuntu-repository-what-happens
<ElixirVitae> Though how was I supposed to know that medibuntu was no more?
<syntax_> Beldar, before I go... what is the difference between open and closed?
<OerHeks> medibuntu is dead, use ubuntu-restricted -extras
<syntax_> Beldar, installed and not installed?
<KLVTZ> Would anyone know a solution to fixing a problem with my 13.10? I booted this morning an my unity launcher resetted. It's literally factory defaults. My unity tweak tool doesn't work  either. And even when i try changing my background image, it doesn't change. None of my settings apply when trying to change them.
<Beldar> ElixirVitae, by researching, it has been closed for awhile.
<ElixirVitae> I have been ignoring the errors for a while.
<physicist> fedgalaxy: I see. I can try..Thank you for the support.
<ElixirVitae> Shouldn't have done that, I guess.
<Beldar> syntax_, open and closed in what context?
<ElixirVitae> Oh well.
<syntax_> Beldar, in the context of checks in repo's
<Beldar> ElixirVitae, Heh, never ignore errors. ;)
<ElixirVitae> Thanks again, Beldar, OerHeks.
<syntax_> Beldar, in synaptic
<fedgalaxy> physicist, no problem mate. I wish I had exact answer, but as you know each laptop has different hardware, it is kinda difficult to make a global kernel works with all new laptops with 100% functionality
<syntax_> Beldar, is all good. I'll google it. You're busy enough. Thanks again. Have a good night.
<tuck> trying to learn to write scripts.   I want to grab sayings/quotes out of a file everytime someone logs in.
<tuck> My approach appears to be all wrong.
<sebsebseb> technickul: hi agai oh UEFI...
<sebsebseb> technickul: was looking above, that complactes things
<technickul> sebsebseb: yes lol
<technickul> and now after I instaleld updates and looking at grub menu there appears to be another ubuntu but it's named ubuntu 13.10
<sebsebseb> technickul: do you know anything about UEFI  secure boot and the issues in general when it comes to Linux?  means you can't just use the stanard boot loader I think
<technickul> sebsebseb: secure boot is off
<tuck> What is UEFI  ?
<tuck> Is there an option or something to block all these quits/joinss ??
<sebsebseb> tuck: in your IRC client some where possibly
<KLVTZ> So I've reinstalled unity and all it's options and still nothing. Every restart the launcher resets. It's really annoying.
<jmgk> hi all
<jmgk> tuck:  there is
<Beldar> !uefi | tuck you asked
<ubottu> tuck you asked: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sebsebseb> technickul: ask your questio again in a bit, I don't think I am going to be of much help actsually
<KLVTZ> Launcher is defaulted. Settings don't apply. Looks like I'm going to have to do a clean install :(
<technickul> sebsebseb: alright thank you!
<KLVTZ> damn, so much time wasted because of this annoyance
<Beldar> tuck, If you want details on uefi the web has 1000's of links.
<Beldar> probably millions
<technickul> sebsebseb: do you know what the difference is between shimx64 and grubx64?
<Coryn> so when do family guy air today?
<tuck> Thank you.  ubottu.
<bazhang> Coryn, thats offtopic here
<jmgk> tuck:  ubotto is a bot
<maria> MJSZD
<sebsebseb> technickul: not reallly, but taking a guess,  the shim is the special boot loader  for UEFI secure boot,  and  grubx64 is some kind of 64bit Grub,  I don't know
<technickul> sebsebseb: no problem just curious thanks
<sfan> hi
<sfan> i have problem
<sfan> tmux short keys
<sebsebseb> technickul: you could look them up I assume though
<sfan> not works
<sebsebseb> !ask | sfan
<ubottu> sfan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<technickul> sebsebseb: yup I am just wondering if you knew off the top of your head
<sebsebseb> sfan: what's the problem?
<sebsebseb> technickul: oh ok
<sfan> tmux not work
<maria> hello
<KLVTZ> Hello maria!
<sebsebseb> maria: hi
<Beldar> !details | sfan
<ubottu> sfan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<maria> hello
<maria> you
<sfan> I have problem with tmux. I installed, and my version is 1.8, but short key CTRL + B % not working. This is my config file https://github.com/tony/tmux-config/blob/master/.tmux.conf
<Sparrow_> dinosuars are just a front to hide the fact pokemon exist
<maria> hol<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<k1l_> Sparrow_: lets stick to ubuntu support in here
<bazhang> Sparrow_, thats not ontopic here, please take chit chat elsewhere
<bazhang> !es | maria
<ubottu> maria: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Wiz_KeeD> technickul, did you solve your problem?
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: not completely you?
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: I am able to get grub menu now but windows isn't there
<dondopa> Can you draw using the command-line?
<Beldar> technickul, Have you posted that script to that thread?
<Wiz_KeeD> I got both but idk how orthodox was my method
<technickul> Beldar: which script the boot info?
<Wiz_KeeD> Will return tommorow technickul, exchange notes then :D
<Beldar> technickul, Yes.
<Wiz_KeeD> Cheers, and good luck
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD: plesase share
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, thank you for everything
<technickul> Wiz_KeeD:  alright lol
<Wiz_KeeD> I really have to go now osrry
<Wiz_KeeD> will talk tommorow
<technickul> Beldar: yup I posted the boot info
<Wiz_KeeD> goodd evening getns
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, sounds like you git fixxed up no orob.
<Wiz_KeeD> Somewhat Beldar, installed manually and boot repair
<Beldar> technickul, Cool, just be aware if you change the set up in any way that posted script does not represent what is the after the changes.
<Andy__> Question: When I try to run steam through Wine I get an error after inputting the code from the login screen to verify it is me, and then it closes.
<Beldar> there*
<sebsebseb> Andy__: there's Steam for Linux now
<sebsebseb> Andy__: so Wine isn't really needed for that now
<sebsebseb> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Andy__> Sewbseseb: But I want the Wine version so I can run Terraria.\
<Beldar> technickul, That script is a great diagnostic tool but has to represent exactly the set up as is.
<sebsebseb> oh the WIndows versoin for Windows games I see,  may want to try #winehq then as well good luck
<Andy__> Ok thanks
<technickul> Beldar: Looks like someone responded but I don't understand what they are saying :/
<Beldar> technickul, post the link.
<technickul> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1769482&p=12868627#post12868627
<technickul> Beldar: I think what they might be getting at is that I don't necessarily ahve to use grub? Right now  I could boot into windows by setting in the bios to boot to windows and vice versa for ubuntu
<Beldar> technickul, That is the user you want help from, tell them you do not understand, I used to be a member of the forums, they are the best in this area. Be distinct on what you do not understand with them.
<technickul> Beldar: great :) thank you!
<adamu> hiya
<sebsebseb> adamu: hi
<genio_> hi
<adamu> how are you guys doing?
<Beldar> technickul, No problem oldfred is the best, I learned all the dualboot I know from  them, and used to work to help others there before this uefi fun/pain.
<technickul> Beldar: then I will make sure to pay attention. I noticed they are Chicago suburbs I'm in chicago :)
<adamu> technickul, hey did you get everything working yet?
<technickul> adamu: sorta
<sebsebseb> genio_: hi
<Ontani> Hi i'm trying to build a patch for the kernel but i'm getting: pastebin.com/tWh9gkdG
<Ontani> http://pastebin.com/tWh9gkdG
<Beldar> technickul, yep in chicago, which is cool you are in the same time zone, they are quick to answer, when on line.
<ramsch> hej there. As I see CVE-2013-4547 has been marked as fixed but I cant see they have been pushed. Has 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.5 been made available in apt already? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/nginx/+bug/1253691
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1253691 in nginx (Ubuntu Trusty) "Specially crafted request URI permits security restriction bypass [CVE-2013-4547]" [High,Fix released]
<ubottu> nginx 0.8.41 through 1.4.3 and 1.5.x before 1.5.7 allows remote attackers to bypass intended restrictions via an unescaped space character in a URI. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-4547)
<ramsch> Or, in other words, does anyone know when 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.5 will be pushed?
<ramsch> oh sorry, nginx-1.1.19-1ubuntu0.5
<adamu> ramsch, maybe they just patched the bug in that current version and didn't increment the version number?
<adamu> ramsch, or push a newer version of nginx?
<adamu> I suppose one could try to exploit the vulnerability to see if it was exploitable if you wanted too
<iceroot> ramsch: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/nginx
<iceroot> ramsch: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/n/nginx/nginx_1.1.19-1ubuntu0.5/changelog
<impossible> ubuntu on mt laptop is being really twitchy. how can i make it use less resources or stop what i doint need
<Ontani> any idea's why i'm getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/tWh9gkdG
<client> Hello
<client> Does anybody know where the firefox IRC chat is hosted?
<iceroot> client: irc.mozilla.org
<sebsebseb> client: #firefox on here or irc.mozilla.org
<vee_> hey guys quick question. i just installed pantheon on ubuntu minimal, but the shutdown doesn't seem to work. any ideas why?
<bazhang> !alis | client
<ubottu> client: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ramsch> ok, i see it now, thx. The fix was not mentioned by apt-listchanges but the upgrade was pulled via apt. thx and sorry for the inconvenience
<Modi_saturn> I sometimes wonder when to use IRC channels, cause a lot of them are empty or not busy at all
<Beldar> Modi_saturn, use when needed, and this is ubuntu support.
<Modi_saturn> I know Beldar, that is why I won't ask my web-related question here
<Beldar> cool
<SchrodingersScat> I have software looking for libboost_system.so.1.48.0 but that seems to be to old to be in the repos, what do?
<Modi_saturn> jmgk why are you private messaging me?
<jmgk> oh
<jmgk> sorry Modi_saturn
<jmgk> I was looking for another user
<jmgk> new to Ubuntu and this IRC thing
<Modi_saturn> ok jmgk
<bubuhganoosh> hey guys, ubuntu wont seem to shut down when i click on the shutdown button on pantheon. what could cause this?
<jmgk> also for your web related question. There are good channels on here
<jmgk> hmm
<fedgalaxy> i couldnt find  a way to create multiple text files using a C programming, not c++. and there is no tutorial on this specifc matter
<impossible> not all nvidia gfx cards are supported right?
<Modi_saturn> bubuhganoosh try pressing the power off button to get the shutdown menu and then click on shut down, see if that works.
<fedgalaxy> hello, can anyone tell me about c programming channel
<k1l_> !alis | fedgalaxy
<ubottu> fedgalaxy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Modi_saturn> k1l_ are you human?
<technickul> Beldar: I think oldfred solved my issue!
<k1l_> Modi_saturn: yes i am
<Beldar> technickul, He is the one that will. ;)
<technickul> Beldar: I know have the option to select windows and boots to windows :))))!!!!
<Bumptious> Does anyone know how to fix the "no buffer space available" issue with wifi usb things on linux?
<Beldar> technickul, Cool, thanks for posting there, I direct many there, but they want irc help for some reason. Which is good in some but not other circumstances.
<Bumptious> for my particular device i found a post about updating the firmware, and I placed the file in /lib/firmware
<Bumptious> but the problem still happens
<Bumptious> i've tried two types of wireless usb things
<fedgalaxy> #freenode
<Beldar> fedgalaxy, /j #freenode
<technickul> Beldar: it's great for anyeone else who is in the same shoes ebcuase it's recorded now and people can search for it
<Beldar> technickul, For your records I often give people this link as well on installing. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<noemie> using alternate 12.04. want to create raid but when when creating the partitions on 2nd drive cannot get some to be same size. anyone know what is best way to create the partitions?
<Beldar> !raid | noemie
<ubottu> noemie: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<technickul> Beldar: I saw that link it's in oldfreds signature
<technickul> Beldar: now I have a different issue. Now my fan is maxed out and my batter led indicator on the power cord is flashing...
<Beldar> technickul, I would not know anything there.
<technickul> Beldar: alrighty thank you
<Beldar> technickul, you might install the lm-sensors  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Beldar> technickul, This will give you temps, on occasion there are configs that need to be adjusted to make sure the readings are accurate, and the fans triggered at specific temps is all
<technickul> Beldar: awesome looking into tit!
<technickul> it
<noemie> i have been at sites like that all day... cant get it working
<noemie> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<noemie> another one. created 10g/5g/750mb/8g/10g/100g/850g
<guest549> i just installed nvidia drivers and i booted. logged in and i se a black screen and my cursor
<MarGul> flash player runs so bad on my laptop. So slow and it freezes a lot. Is there any other plugin that I can use that works better? I have read that ubuntu has some issues with flash player because it uses hardware video acceleration and its not supported by Llinux.
<noemie> but when trying that on 2nd drive, the sizes of some are smaller even though I would put in 5.0
<Beldar> MarGul, Have you tried the chrome browser it has it's own updated flash?
<guest549> should i remove the drivers? through live cd?
<MarGul> Beldar: No I have not. Will try that right now, really like firefox though and have been using it for a while :/
<Beldar> !nomodeset | guest549
<ubottu> guest549: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<guest549> beldar. it happened after installing a driver
<Beldar> MarGul, Yeah I use FF primarily, it would help to know the context of this flash problem and your chip and ram amount and desktop your using.
<noemie> this page is showing two partitions / and swap. but at bottom of page it says Repeat steps three through eight for the other disk and partitions.
<noemie> which is moronic
<Beldar> guest549, Yes, the nomodeset option is a low graphic boot to get you to the desktop.
<MarGul> Beldar: I run a hp pavilion g6 series with a radeon HD 6400M and I have 6GB of RAM. The flash problem is mostly that its very slow to buffer and it freezes a lot. Also my fan in my laptop goes to overload mode when I use flash player
<Beldar> guest549, You would have to chroot from a live cd, not really needed.
<noemie> what is wrong with the partition editor in alternate 12.04?
<noemie> should be able to create several partitions on both drives of equal size
<guest549> beldar so i do no modset and remove driver there?
<Beldar> MarGul, Have you installed htop to see what is running and how high the memory is running? htop is just an install than htop in the terminal
<Meris> I ḿ trying to create a bootable  UEFI USB stick to boot Ubuntu 13.10 from. Simply using Startup Disk Creator does not seem to work, it fails to be recognized as a boot device on my UEFI laptop.
<MarGul> Beldar: No I have not. I will try that now.
<Beldar> guest549, The nomodeset is a low graphic boot hopefully to the desktop where you would do the voodoo you need to do. I'm not a graphic expert only trying ti get you to the desktop. Be deatiled for more help to the channel with the nvidia card and what you have done.
<FartLover> God is going to punish the world for its sin one day
<FartLover> Now is the time to turn to christ!
<Beldar> !ops | FartLover
<ubottu> FartLover: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<compdoc> now is the time to turn to ubuntu
<FartLover> compdoc: i use chromebook
<FartLover> so its similar ^_^
<compdoc> I use more than you
#ubuntu 2014-12-01
<daftykins> owen1: do you see how the log files differ on line 129 in the second?
<daftykins> owen1: i don't really follow your description of the events, but if it's playing up in i3 and not unity, i don't know what to say. i have practically zero experience with desktop use
<wpd_> The ROS stuff has been around for a while, and I haven't had any problems with it.  This has just shown up since Installed some development tools from NVIDIA.  But I can't figure out what that installer did to me.
<mongoose> Is anyone in here familiar with LilyPond?
<daftykins> wpd_: grep each of those leading files for 'arm' (i.e. the .list )
<wpd_> daftykins: None of them list arm.
<wpd_> That's why I'm so confused :-)
<daftykins> wpd_: nice... so this funky script you said you ran... what was it?
<Bashing-om> wpd_: A side note, not a good thing to mix release repo's ; " gstreamer-developers-ppa-precise.list " might see if 'gsteamer' offers support for trusty .
<wpd_> It was an installer from Nvidia for their embedded arm development board.
<Finetundra> so, ubuntu doesn't see a whole Gigabyte of my ram. why?
<wpd_> Hence the reason I blame them. :-)
<daftykins> check said script to see what it did, then
<daftykins> Finetundra: explain.
<Finetundra> daftykins, i have 4 1024mb sticks of ram installed. ubuntu is only using 3
<k1l> Finetundra: "free -m " in a pastebin please
<k1l> Finetundra: and a "uname -a"
<daftykins> Finetundra: heh, sure you just don't have 32-bit on ;)
<daftykins> *don't just
<owen1> daftykins: interesting. saving the log is going to help me troubleshoot this. thanks!
<kolossen> hcitool -i dev Invalid device: No such device
<daftykins> owen1: ^_^ np
<kolossen> what does that mean?
<daftykins> kolossen: lol, 'dev' is meant to be replaced with knowing your device name.
<kolossen> that my own bluetooth is not working
<Finetundra> here is the first: http://pastebin.com/jHDM2pCH       and the second: http://pastebin.com/y97iMZu9
<daftykins> kolossen: man hcitool
<kolossen> is it supposed to my my odnw?
<daftykins> Finetundra: 32-bit kernel, no 4GB RAM for you, i think
<owen1> I 'Override software rendering list' and 'Enable WebGL' in chrome://flags but http://get.webgl.org say I don't have WebGL support. I also tried running chrome with --disable-gpu-watchdog but it doesn't help. Firefox runs WebGL just fine. I have the same issue with chromium-browser package (39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 14.10) and also with chrome (39.0.2171.71). Any ideas?
<Finetundra> daftykins, could you explain?
<daftykins> Finetundra: you're running a 32-bit kernel. you need to be running 64-bit.
<Finetundra> well shit
<daftykins> none of the language here thanks
<Finetundra> daftykins, well that more or less explains it
<VanceX> Finetundra: 32 bit will run a little leaner on your system anyways.
<Elimin8er> Whats the best backup program to use to backup to external storage, Full system and home directory ?
<k1l> Finetundra: 3.11?
<Finetundra> k1l, what?
<user1> need help with few things
<daftykins> Finetundra: yeah a "cat /etc/issue" would be nice
<EiriksHDD> hello, can someone help me, my ubuntu desktop has frozen, but I still have the capability to do some things, can someone give me some sort of kill command to force the thing to reset?
<k1l> Finetundra: what ubuntu is that? is that a saucy install?
<Finetundra> k1l, yes
<daftykins> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<daftykins> Finetundra: you shouldn't be using that.
<k1l> Finetundra: that is vulnerable since its end of life. you need to upgrade
<user1> on install of xbuntu i had error failed to install applications but to do it manually? what have i missed
<viejotren> Hi, I need to copy all the content of an specific Directory from Ubuntu Box to Ubuntu Box, the source Box is in text mode, the amount of data is 2 GB, this process is possible using just cp command or should I use another command?
<Finetundra> well, last time i upgraded to 14.04 it broke alot of things
<Stmeter_> root@server8:~# mysql -v
<Stmeter_> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Stmeter_> Any ideas?
<k1l> Finetundra: upgrade are automated tested. so if you dont have lots of 3rd party stuff they will work just fine
<Finetundra> k1l, define lots
<daftykins> viejotren: well you cant to copy remotely right? you can tar the folder then scp it
<daftykins> s/cant/want/
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Gracefull shutdown: try: alt+ZSysRg+ r+s+e+i+u+b .
<k1l> Finetundra: there is no option to not upgrade
<Finetundra> k1l, understood
<k1l> Finetundra: either you install a LTS and stay there for 5 years or you have to upgrade all 6 months.
<daftykins> Stmeter_: messing about as root isn't wise. is the daemon running? perhaps it isn't
<k1l> Finetundra: and if you cant overview what 3rd party stuff you got installed :/
<user1> why did i get failed to install applications on xbuntu and try them manually
<Finetundra> k1l, what do you mean?
<Stmeter_> daftykins: Just trying to debug. I'm aware of the risks of root. Once I run "service mysql start" it stays up and then crashes.
<EiriksHDD> what is ZSysRg?
<daftykins> Stmeter_: logs time then
<daftykins> user1: i wasn't watching over your shoulder during install, you'll need to either reboot and see the message again or ignore it. likely it's just talking about language packs
<viejotren> daftykins: I don't have enough free space to tar the entire directory, is there any other way?
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Sorry; typo - should be the SysRq key .
<EiriksHDD> so like windows key?
<daftykins> viejotren: yeah, recursively scp the directory.
<kolossen> http://www.nj.com/hunterdon-county-democrat/index.ssf/2010/08/sisters_from_east_amwell_after.html
<user1> on install said bout formatting the parition bit and just clicked continue
<k1l> Finetundra: if you have that much 3rd party stuff that you dont know how much it is and what it does you should prbably try a clean install on 14.04
<kolossen> opops
<kolossen> hcitool scan
<kolossen> Device is not available: No such device
<kolossen> why?
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: No, many times that key is also the print screen key .
<daftykins> viejotren: "scp -r /path/to/folder user@host:/where/i/want/it/"
<kolossen> is hcitool saying my bluetooth is not working?
<wpd_> Any other suggestions for where to look for the source of these armhf PPA's?
<viejotren> daftykins: i'll try it right now, thanks a lot
<EiriksHDD> thank you for that bit Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Sorry forcausing the confusion. hold the alt and SysRq keys and slowly type rseiub .
<Finetundra> k1l, thats not what i was questioning, i was just confused by your statement
<kolossen> http://lpaste.net/115402
<kolossen> hciconfig ^ is my bluetooth address 0?
<daftykins> Finetundra: so to summarise, backup, install 64-bit 14.04 or 12.04.5 and happy times will be had
<iggymydog> hi! im running an older version of ubuntu on a dell laptop and i cant get the wifi to work
<Finetundra> daftykins, except that my processor is 32bit
<iggymydog> can someone help me get my wifi to work?
<daftykins> Finetundra: model?
<daftykins> iggymydog: older as in...?
<iggymydog> help?
<Stmeter_> daftykins: May I PM the mysql error?
<Finetundra> daftykins, Dell Dimension 4700
<daftykins> Stmeter_: no
<daftykins> Finetundra: that's not a processor model
<iggymydog> daftykins 13. something
<daftykins> iggymydog: sorry, EOL releases aren't supported here
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> iggymydog: clean install a supported release then we can assist
<iggymydog> daftykins elo
<iggymydog> ?
<Stmeter_> daftykins: Here is a pastebin to my /var/log/mysql/error.log http://pastebin.com/gbBEVhsZ It continues this error every minute or so.
<daftykins> iggymydog: show some damn patience
<iggymydog> daftykins dam sorry.....
<iggymydog> daftykins its late and ive had alot of coffie
<Finetundra> daftykins, sorry, thought you meant my machine. processor is a Intel Pentium 4
<daftykins> Stmeter_: i don't know anything about it really, beyond logging in and a few commands :P find a channel
<Stmeter_> thanks for trying
<daftykins> Finetundra: hmm you could try popping on a PAE kernel then. but i won't help you any further with an EOL release, sorry. you're not safe.
<iggymydog> @daftykins my ubuntu isnt a touch screan?
<daftykins> iggymydog: i'm going to walk away from my computer now, if you want to upgrade to a supported release in the meantime perhaps we can talk further.
<iggymydog> daftykins: please explain
<iggymydog> daftykins: im willing to do anything to get this dam comoputer to work
<Finetundra> daftykins, ok, ok. i'm running the update. what's a PAE kernel and how is it different than what i already have
<daftykins> iggymydog: i don't understand how i can be any clearer than "upgrade to a supported release" - only 12.04.5, 14.04 and 14.10 are supported right now.
<iggymydog> daftykins: first off how to i find out my version
<VanceX> iggymydog: Why then are you running such an old release?
<daftykins> iggymydog: you just told me 13.x, did you forget already?
<daftykins> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<daftykins> Finetundra: ^
<bubbasaures> iggymydog, run 'lsb_release -a" for version without the '
<daftykins> Finetundra: as i say, can't help you until you upgrade to a supported release.
<iggymydog> VanceX: because i just got back from afganastan and i havnt touched the computer scense
<Finetundra> daftykins,i'm running the update.
<daftykins> Finetundra: 'the update' ?
<iggymydog> VanceX: its been a while scense ive delt with linux and ive forgotten most the commands and what not and after 2 hours looking through forums of crap and fixxes ive had enough and came here expecting the problem should be rather simple
<Finetundra> daftykins, upgrade. sorry
<iggymydog> VanceX: can you try to offer me some sort of help?
<k1l> daftykins: after the upgrade is done make sure to have "linux-generic" installed.
<bubbasaures> iggymydog, Lets get you to a supported release 14.04 has 5 years support.
<k1l> Finetundra:  after the upgrade is done make sure to have "linux-generic" installed.
<k1l> daftykins: tabfail :)
<Finetundra> k1l, how would i check that?
<Bashing-om> iggymydog: It is simple, we need to know that you are on a current release, or get you upgraded . ^^ lsb_release -a will tell .
<VanceX> iggymydog: Understood and I empathize yet, to must understand for questions to be answered here... You must be running something more current. You need to upgrade or do a fresh install.
<k1l> Finetundra: install it with apt-get install
<iggymydog> bubbasaures: thank you!!!!
<Finetundra> k1l, gotcha
<iggymydog> Bashing-om kk hold on
<bubbasaures> iggymydog, Can you tell us what this shows in the terminal  lsb_release -a
<iggymydog> 13.04
<iggymydog> Bashing-om: im running 13.04
<Bashing-om> iggymydog: UnGood ! .. long path to get you current, best bet is to do a clean fresh install of 14.04 .
<bprompt> iggymydog:    ....  still the wifi should work
<iggymydog> Bashing-om: thats going to take for ever to download....
<iggymydog> Bashing-om: there must be a nother way
<bprompt> iggymydog:  but can't hurt getting 14.04 lts
<bubbasaures> iggymydog, Thanks, theoretically you can go to 13.10 than 14.04, however it takes time, or do a fresh install, what seems best for you? The update does have it's perils back up anything you need as alwyas.
<iggymydog> nw tool came up with status dissconnected
<Finetundra> iggymydog, even with the torrent download?
<bprompt> iggymydog:    are you on dialup?   wondering on the download speed
<iggymydog> evin the torrent
<iggymydog> yes dial up
<bprompt> I see
<iggymydog> Bashing-om: i would like to go to 3.10 then 14.what ever lts
<Bashing-om> iggymydog: There is another way ( it's linux, there is always other ways), but the band width and time is great ! EOL from 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04
<iggymydog> bprompt: slow as hell i think 90 something kps
<Bashing-om> !eol | iggymydog
<ubottu> iggymydog: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bprompt> iggymydog:    hmm a 56.6 modem gives only about 5-7 kbs   btw
<daftykins> iggymydog: best get started :)
<iggymydog> Bashing-om: thats why i love linux theres always a nother way
<daftykins> 5KB/sec - capital notation is important.
<iggymydog> i dont have a 56 k modem
<bprompt> iggymydog:    so you're on a dsl one?
<iggymydog> oh wait.... nvm i am on dsl lol im steeling my nebors i didnt evin relize
<bprompt> hehee
<daftykins> there are laws against that in some countries
<iggymydog> woops sorry guys
<bprompt> iggymydog:     well the 14.04 is about 1gbs.... just do it when the neighbors are asleep =)
<iggymydog> my neibor wouldnt care lol
<daftykins> if they knew.
<iggymydog> i could call him right now and tell him
<SchrodingersScat> tell them this delightful story over a cup of tea
<daftykins> perhaps whilst you wait for said download
<iggymydog> he wouldnt care a bit
<iggymydog> we grew up together
<bprompt> iggymydog:     on a dsl modem.. about 90kbs you said....  so  that'd be about 4hrs I'd think
<daftykins> ok not that i'm loving this life story, but this is a support channel. please tell us all about your neighbour in #ubuntu-offtopic but this place is for assistance only
<daftykins> iggymydog: you know what to do, so get to it :)
<kolossen> OMG how hard should it be to get bluetooth working. I understand NOTHING after 1 hour of research
<kolossen> 1. how do I check that my own bluetooth is actually working properly?
<iggymydog> daftykins: welll...cant there be a nother way
<daftykins> iggymydog: no. download 14.04. install it.
<iggymydog> daftykins: some sort of terminal sourcery or command line black magic
<iggymydog> daftykins: ok :(
<daftykins> backup first of course
<daftykins> if you only have one machine
<bprompt> iggymydog:    just make sure you get a say... download client and link, that supports "download resume", in case you need to reconnect and such, so you can just pick up where you left off
<iggymydog> ubuntu has forsaken me!
<iggymydog> i have u torrent im good
<iggymydog> whats the official torrent link? so i dont get a virus?
<Bashing-om> iggymydog: There is no "quicker" way . Save your personal files, download the 14.04 .iso, burn and install.\
<bprompt> iggymydog:    well. on a 90kbs connection... I'd think it wouldn't take more than 5hrs
<bprompt> since is 1gb for the 14.04 lts
<iggymydog> link anyone? and thanks for your help everyone (that wasnt sarcasm) geese...it still sounds like sarcasm....
<Bashing-om> iggymydog: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads .
<iggymydog> <3
<kolossen> isnt hcitool dev supposed to display your PC's bluetooth?
<nagerst> It is so nice to be running lucid again. Gnome2 really shines. and with xorg1.7 and with kernel 3.11 it really shines.
<nagerst> =D
<acmeraptor> so who wants a challenge?
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Finetundra> acmeraptor, perhaps
<daftykins> nagerst: i'm going to guess you're fishing to be told you're unsupported.
<daftykins> !eol | nagerst
<ubottu> nagerst: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<acmeraptor> well.. let's make sure I'm in the right room for this.. I want to send scans from my printer to a wdtvhub that is essentially a nas device
<Finetundra> well, i'm no good for that
<acmeraptor> the wd hub uses some linux variant.. this being ubuntu.. probably not the right place
<k1l> acmeraptor: ##linux for general linux support
<acmeraptor> thanks kll, i'll hop over there and see if something is possible.  i wish hp support was available on irc lol
<kolossen> Noone here knows bluetooth?
<Finetundra> kolossen, as far as i know it should show up somewhere in the ui by default. unless of course you don't have bluetooth. what model machine do you have?
<kolossen> Finetundra, i had bluetooth on this comp when running windows
<daniel__> irc.anonops.net
<kolossen> then i installed ubuntu instead
<kolossen> but no bluetooth from what i can see
<kolossen> do i have to mount it or something?
<macqi> drivers should create a /dev for it
<acmeraptor> apoligies. tried to join ##linux but got a message that i couldn't send a message to the channel.  couldnt join #linux either as it was invite only
<somsip> !register | acmeraptor
<ubottu> acmeraptor: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Finetundra> well, for me it was just there in a tray icon. probably either is disabled or doesn't have a driver to it
<acmeraptor> !register | acmeraptor
<ubottu> acmeraptor, please see my private message
<acmeraptor> i see it. thank you @ubottu
<dominic1134> why did ubuntu switch to rsyslog? in my opinion rsyslog is total crap, not well documented, and bugged
<cida> Where can I get the link for all of ubuntu's drivers? I have a second computer that can't get use wifi or ethernet. I know how to fix it, but I just can't find the drivers  page :I
<daftykins> dominic1134: you're welcome to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic where discussion of such things is welcome, this is support.
<dominic1134> daftykins, thanks
<user1> hello i tried xbuntu in live mode and had 1024x768 res now ive installed it everythings massive
<Finetundra> user1, check your drivers?
<user1> ok how
<mybox1776> Anyone know why I cannot join #centos from here? I found it in the list but I cannot seem t join - does nothing
<daftykins> mybox1776: probably reg only, go ask in #freenode
<genii> mybox1776: Might need to register your username first
<genii> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mybox1776> Ok thanks!
<user1> ive just had a new version notification appear do i install it
 * genii feeds daftykins a fresh batch of cookies
<Finetundra> user1, go to settings -> hardware-> additional drivers
<daftykins> i dream of genii's cookies :D
<Finetundra> user1, probably a good idea
<Bashing-om> user1: " new version notification " consider carefully, is this version 14.04 -> 14.10 ? .. as 14.04 is LTS .
<daftykins> user1: if you mean it's offering 14.10 if you installed 14.04, no - don't do it
<user1> just look at additional drivers empty box
<ahmer_> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<daftykins> one has unity, one has xfce
<ahmer_> ty
<user1> oh its doing something now
<Finetundra> user1, like what?
<user1> said new version ok it
<Finetundra> what version?
<daftykins> bad move.
<Finetundra> e\
<Finetundra> no dont ok it
<user1> i did see 14.04 trusty tayr and 14.10
<daftykins> i would abort that upgrade, user1 .
<ReScO> http://www.linux.com/community/forums/drivers/nvidia-graphic-cards-850m-on-asus-n750jk-with-ubuntu-1410/20236 i'm having the same issue, dual gpu intel/nvidia gtx 850m, how can i enable usage of the 850m?
<user1> whats up with the updates then
<daftykins> user1: you're currently on an LTS release, (long term support). 14.10 is not LTS, thus inferior
<daftykins> blindly upgrading release is not a way to solve problems
<Finetundra> ReSc0, have you tried setting you primary graphics in the nvidia control panel
<daftykins> Finetundra: it's a job for nvidia-prime, that's an optimus setup.
<user1> support for 3 yr version
<daftykins> 5 years
<ReScO> daftykins: nvidia-prime doesn't work out of the box
<daftykins> ReScO: i know, you have to set it up.
<ReScO> when i install it, i get the login screen but after that, nothing
<user1> so how do i know whats a lts update or the short version
<ReScO> had to reinstall twice
<daftykins> ReScO: also, likely no ubuntu included driver supports the 850m yet - so you probably have to use a newer one.
<Finetundra> user1, you just have to check the ubuntu releases to see what is and isn't
<ReScO> daftykins: do you have a proper tutorial i can follow?
<daftykins> user1: sorry i don't understand that.
<daftykins> ReScO: no
<ReScO> daftykins: he means how he can find out if he's on LTS or not
<user1> yeah when u recieive a update notification
<ReScO> you don't
<daftykins> ReScO: no, doesn't make much sense since user1 just installed
<daftykins> pretty sure you would know what version you just installed
<Finetundra> user1, if its just a update for general stuff then it will say update. if it is to a newer release it will say upgrade
<Finetundra> least i think thats what you're asking
<user1> is there a update for 14.04 lts
<ReScO> sorry, really having some trouble with this 850m
<daftykins> ReScO: yeah, probably too soon to use it under Linux or something. have a look what driver first added support for it.
<pistdov> walking dead - midseason finale in 10min
<genii> pistdov: Please quit spamming channels with that.
<ReScO> daftykins: the nvidia driver supports it
<ReScO> but it has a dual gpu setup (this laptop)
<daftykins> ReScO: there are multiple versions. you don't understand
<ReScO> daftykins: i figured that out already. :P
<colifato> hi all ..
<daftykins> ReScO: right, so i'm not sure that ubuntu packaged drivers support that model.
<ReScO> can i build them myself?
<daftykins> you don't 'build' drivers.
<user1> where can u find drivers for res
<ReScO> daftykins: so i'm stuck with my CPU's GPU?
<colifato> i have a problem with ubuntu server and fail2ban.. who can help me?  --- tengo un problema con ubuntu server y fail2ban .. quien podria ayudarme?
<ReScO> colifato: what's the problem?
<colifato> 4 example: Nov 30 22:40:43 server1 postfix/smtpd[5373]: message repeated 10 times: [ warning: 115-64-243-173.static.tpgi.com.au[115.64.243.173]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure]
<HerroWorlds>  does grep by default search hidden dir
<daftykins> colifato: #ubuntu-server
<colifato> ok thanxs
<ReScO> stupid new laptop :P
<somsip> colifato: check your SMTP login details in your default F2B action, check your SMTP server is running correctly
<colifato> somsip: the server is running... smtp no problems.. fail2ban don't ban
<somsip> colifato: the action script can't complete because SMTP is failing, so fix that problem
<colifato> somsip do u say that i need to see mail.log ?
<bleezy> how is everyone ?
<Finetundra> how do you change the splash screen?
<user1> how do i find out what that update did and what version im on
<somsip> colifato: the actions F2B takes are defined in /etc/fail2ban/actions.d In your jail.local you will define which action you want to use. If that action sends an email whenever a ban is set, and that email cannot be sent because the SMTP auth details are not correctly set in the action, it may cause problems. Check your SMTP auth details in your actions
<Finetundra> user1, open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<user1> thank u
<Finetundra> user1, should tell you all you need to know
<bleezy> how do i make my graphincs card stop wigging out
<somsip> colifato: also check in /var/log/fail2ban.log for anything that might be reveal\ling
<Finetundra> user1, i'm here should you need help with that
<user1> ive typed it its gone straight over my head
<bleezy> Finetundra, know anything about graphics cards
<Finetundra> user1, have you opened it?
<colifato> fail2ban.log is quiet, died..
<Finetundra> bleezy, not too much, but i'll try
<user1> loads of numbers and stuff
<Finetundra> user1, is the program open, yes or no?
<bleezy> Finetundra, thanks but no thanks
<user1> yeah mate
<bleezy> I need real help
<tracyone> How to enable FIPS compliance for wifi connect in ubuntu 14.04
<Finetundra> user1, click on system
<bleezy> anyone avaliable for a little help ?
<Finetundra> user1, what you're looking for is release
<somsip> colifato: so what's your real problem? No bans, or no emails?
<user1> what version ive got coz it updated and everyone went no
<user1> is it 14.04 or 14.10
<colifato> no bans
<Finetundra> user1, should be 14.04
<user1> trying to find version where is it
<bleezy> why are there so many people and no much help ?
<somsip> !ask | bleezy
<ubottu> bleezy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Finetundra> user1, give me a screenshot of the system section of sysinfo
<colifato> ban ssh, ban apache, but not sasl
<bleezy> my bad
<somsip> colifato: so there are bans. If you're going to be vague, it'll be painful to help you. If you clearly state your problem, we may get it sorted quickly. Where did you get the sasl filter from?
<bleezy> patience lol been here 2 days
<ulkesh> user1: if you run cat /etc/lsb-release in a terminal you'll see what version you currently have installed (assuming this is what you're requesting)
<somsip> bleezy: so you should know that we need details, not just requests for help.
<amjam> Thanks for your help earlier guys, my girlfriend is currently using Ubuntu on her Dell Inspiron laptop now. :)
<bleezy> somsip, well you up for the task
<bleezy> somsip, ive posted all kind of stuff on here
<somsip> bleezy: i don't know as you still haven't given details
<Finetundra> ulkesh, thats what he's needing. completely forgot about that line
<user1> yeah thats it
<Finetundra> user1, so whats the number?
<bleezy> someara, i have a geforce 6200 le . non of the drivers in additional driver work correctly. i was trying to update driver
<user1> DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04
<user1> DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Finetundra> user1, ok, you're good
<ulkesh> user1: you're up to date for the current LTS release then
<user1> ok thank u
<colifato> somsip : http://tny.cz/dbdb7fb5
<Finetundra> no if you'll excuse me i'll be finishing my update
<user1> next how can i get the res
<colifato> these is mi sasl.conf
<colifato> postfix-sasl.conf
<colifato> sorry
<ulkesh> user1: the "res"?  what specifically are you looking for?  easiest method of updating is:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade (it will then show you all the packages the package manager sees needing updates)
<bleezy> somsip,  i have a geforce 6200 le . none of the drivers in additional driver work correctly. i was trying to update driver
<somsip> colifato: where did you get this? Does it work with fail2ban-regex (to test it)? Is it right for the version of F2B you are using as the format changed recently
<somsip> bleezy: I use standard drivers with my nvidia and have never had a problem. I don't have any troubleshooting experience, so you need someone else to help you
<user1> i run it in live mode got 1024x768 and installed xubuntu now 800x600 and everythings massive
<colifato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9323469/
<colifato> now i copy the regex
<bleezy> user1, i had that problem but worse
<user1> no its 640x480 now
<ulkesh> user1: most likely you're simply needing the proper graphics driver...what video card do you have?
<LanDi> hey guys, I want to buy a GeForce GTX 750... there is one with a nice price here... but it's just 1GB.... will it be a problem ?
<bleezy> user1, good luck ive been trying for 2 days solid
<user1> ok here the hard part sis
<somsip> LanDi: what will you use it for? Heavy demand games or just desktop use?
<colifato> this is the regex
<colifato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9323470/
<bleezy> i got stuck at 640x480 could do a thing
<user1> i run xbuntu in live mode got good res 1024x768 and now installed 640x480
<LanDi> somsip: both, I love games but not very heavy ones
<bleezy> user its a driver issue
<somsip> colifato: and is your jail for sasl set up correctly?
<Bashing-om> user1: Is your graphics chip set "SIS" ? There are known problems with that chip set.
<HerroWorlds> wtf i rthink someone is trying to hack my server?!?!
<somsip> LanDi: you may need to be directed by the min spec of the games you want to play then
<Finetundra> user1, you aren't on a vm by chance are you?
<ulkesh> user1: it's possible the live cd had some kernel options or other drivers running that helped and upon install those did not get loaded...what video card do you have?  you can see all your hardware using the command lspci
<LanDi> somsip: ok
<user1> a what finetundra
<Finetundra> virtual machine, user1
<HerroWorlds> what does this do?!
<HerroWorlds> http://pastebin.com/SC5LydRJ
<user1> nah fine
<HerroWorlds> and how do i tell if it broke something
<Finetundra> just making sure
<user1> vid card sis, worked great on live mode
<colifato> somsip: these is that i don't know :D
<bleezy> i have a nvidia card still suck
<somsip> HerroWorlds: someone is trying to get a page on your site. If you have an external IP this will happen. Bots will hit admin pages and possible backdoors looking for a vulnerability
<somsip> colifato: paste it
<HerroWorlds> somsip: it is not a website though, it is a server script
<somsip> HerroWorlds: you just pasteed an HTTP request.
<HerroWorlds> so that command was searching for all http pages on my site?
<somsip> HerroWorlds: no, it's trying to GET /manager/html
<bbryant> hey, I've got a problem switching to chromium as my default browser... chromium thinks it's my default browser, but external links are still launching into firefox
<ulkesh> user1: potentially this may help (assuming it's the right site for the chipset)...I see an xorg driver (though I hope it's not out of date for your version of X):  http://w3.sis.com/download/download_step2.php?id=155961&country=USA&Image791.x=60&Image791.y=15
<HerroWorlds> which should not exist because the directory does not exist on my server?
<bbryant> why would that happen?
<user1> i went back to xp earlier and res was super vga 1600x1200
<bleezy> Nvidia driver install anyone have a clue ?
<bbryant> bleezy: yea, i'm sure many people are experienced with that
<bbryant> can you flesh out a more detailed question?
<somsip> HerroWorlds: if it doesn't exist, then the request will get nothing back. Maybe a 404 error if an HTTP server is running on that port
<ulkesh> user1: it's certainly a driver issue and i'm not familiar with that chipset enough to be of further help (my apologies)... i hope that link helps
<colifato> this is my jail.conf
<colifato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9323517/
<HerroWorlds> somsip: its a custom protocol
<bleezy> bbryant, how do update my driver
<Bashing-om> user1: Do: sudo lshw -C display l if it is " product: 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter ", then you are looking at installing Lubuntu and making up a Xorg.conf file.  ( unity = 3D amd that card does not support 3D ).
<bbryant> bleezy: first, why do you want to do that?f
<colifato> this my sasl.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9323521/
<bubbasaures> bbryant, The settings app, details-default
<somsip> colifato: you have a filter decalred, and a failregex. IIRC the failregex will override the filter. So you may want to remove that
<user1> ok bash ill look give us a min not the quickest
<colifato> where i need remove? in the jail.conf ?
<bbryant> bubbasaures: you're awesome, thank you
<ulkesh> user1: that's true, what Bashing-om says, it could also be an xorg conf issue (where you would potentially have to define the various resolutions/etc)
<bbryant> I'll stick around to answer smoe questions to pay it forward
<somsip> HerroWorlds: This is way off topic for this channel. It's not clear what your actual problem is, so I'm not sure i can comment more
<bleezy> bbryant, i cant play a game and more important screen goes crazy when switching windows and alot more
<somsip> colifato: in jail.local, under the [sasl] section, remove the failregex
<HerroWorlds> somsip: sorry it was just something that popped up on my ubuntu server, i was not suure where else to ask
<colifato> removed
<colifato> restart fail2ban ... ok
<colifato> now? regex?
<user1> im on xbuntu
<somsip> colifato: check if it works
<colifato> how? waiting?
<somsip> colifato: trigger a ban
<colifato> how?
<Bashing-om> user1: OK for xubuntu, what specific 'SIS' card (from lshw output) are you running ?
<somsip> colifato: by taking action that causes the entry matched by the regex to be added to the log
<bleezy> Help...
<bleezy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<somsip> bleezy: use sudo
<colifato> bleezy: use sudo
<bleezy> duh
<user1> 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter       vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS
<bleezy> i did
<colifato> somsip: i dont know how these ips try to enter to my server
<bleezy> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current?
<colifato> i wait one :D
<zykotick9> bleezy: do you have synatic/software center/updater open?
<bleezy> zykotick9, yes
<zykotick9> bleezy: close them.  then try apt-get again.
<Finetundra> so daftykins, what were you saying about a PAE kernel?
<bleezy> zykotick9, thanks
<daftykins> Finetundra: that i won't support your EOL release (:
<Finetundra> i just finished the blasted upgrade! do you need proof?
<bleezy> why are my screens taking so long to move hard to explain in context
<bleezy> they move like im on an 16 meg pc
<colifato> somsip: Nov 30 23:29:11 server1 postfix/smtpd[6828]: warning: unknown[67.219.55.152]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure Nov 30 23:29:18 server1 postfix/smtpd[6828]: message repeated 10 times: [ warning: unknown[67.219.55.152]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure]
<colifato> again and no ban
<Bashing-om> user1: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2167879&highlight=sis ; to make up a possible Xorg.conf file.
<somsip> colifato: does it match the regex? Copy the log, delete everything but that one line, run it through fail2ban-regex
<Finetundra> daftykins, i've upgraded
<daftykins> Finetundra: so what's "uname -a" now?
<daftykins> Finetundra: drop that attitude or i will ignore you.
<Finetundra> daftykins, Linux james-Dimension-4700 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<colifato> somsip: but in wich file i see the log? mail.log ?
<daftykins> Finetundra: and how does 'free -m' look?
<bleezy> guess have to go back to crappy windows atleast i works
<Finetundra> daftykins, about the same :                total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Finetundra> Mem:          3028        946       2081         13         79        529
<Finetundra> -/+ buffers/cache:        337       2690
<Finetundra> Swap:         3068          0       3068
<user1> sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf just typed that and nothing
<daftykins> bleezy: possibly, your PC is rubbish. with that attitude, yes, go back to Windows
<user1> no such file
<bleezy> daftykins, lol alienware
<bleezy> newest
<daftykins> Finetundra: you should know better than to paste here.
<Bashing-om> user1: The file does not exist by default. You must make it up ( with the correct parameters ) .
<Finetundra> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/QnRWw2tZ
<user1> thanks bashing but u lost me aint got a clue
<somsip> colifato: you tell me - you just pasted it
<daftykins> Finetundra: try installing linux-generic-pae and booting into it.
<Finetundra> user1, i think he' trying to say that you need to create a proper file there manually
<Bashing-om> user1: Read the link I gave, and we take this matter back up . This may be a lenghtly process .
<user1> i have been reading it but dont really follow it to u be easy i suppose
<Finetundra> daftykins, how do i go about booting into it?
<Finetundra> daftykins, do i just reboot?
<pANDaretara> Goodmorning
<Bashing-om> user1: Not a big problem. For the background see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215422 , as to why your SIS card does not work .
<daftykins> Finetundra: are you not familiar with dealing with kernels?
<Finetundra> daftykins, this would be the first time
<daftykins> Finetundra: watch what installs, then you can hold left shift at boot time to get the GRUB menu and pick another kernel to be sure
<bbryant> so I'm having troubel with things opening in firefox even though the setting in settings->details->defaults says chromium
<bbryant> any idea why that would be the case?
<bbryant> I'm lost
<bbryant> I started this process by going to chrome's settings and setting it as the default browser
<daftykins> bbryant: logged out and in again since?
<bbryant> just restarted
<bbryant> for good measure
<daftykins> well that's all i've got.
<bbryant> let's see what happens when I get rid of firefox
<bbryant> I don't want it anyway
<zykotick9> bbryant: from a terminal try "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" and confirm it's set to chromium, then do "sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser" and verify that is also set to chromium.  /me isn't a fan of chromium, and less a fan of chrome.  best of luck.
<bbryant> there we go
<bbryant> ok, I can try taht
<bbryant> but uninstalling firefox seemd to fix it
<basil1x> There's always Rekonq. ;)
<daftykins> bbryant: not fix, avoid.
<basil1x> or PaleMoon, or Midori
<bbryant> zykotick9: I'll keep that approach in mind
<bbryant> for whenever I install another browser
<bbryant> and have the problem again
<zykotick9> bbryant: ahhh, if you used apt-get to uninstall firefox, you may be in for problems down the road!  it probably breaks gnome/unity/whatever metapackages...
<bbryant> seriously?
<user1> thanks read it still dont understand it
<bbryant> ok then time to reinstall!
<Finetundra> daftykins, doesn't show the new kernel
<daftykins> Finetundra: what did the installation put on?
<Finetundra> daftykins, said that it put this one on: 3.13.0.40.47
<bbryant> zykotick9: ok, so I reinstalled it and verified that update-alternatives is correct for both x-www... and gnome-www...
<bbryant> I think I should be set now
<allen> hey folks, can i build a Ubuntu on a flashdrive using persistence and have it install everything i have installed on the stick as well?
<daftykins> Finetundra: ls -al / boot in a pastebin please
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> Finetundra: "ls -al /boot"
<bbryant> any other complications with me removing firefox to worry about?
<bbryant> I reinstalled it with this to be careful "sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox firefox-locale-en unity-scope-firefoxbookmarks xul-ext-webaccounts"
<Finetundra> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/impfVrnd
<daftykins> Finetundra: Tux damn it, what did i say about pastes earlier?
<daftykins> oops i was scrolled up, ignore that
<daftykins> wondered why i had such deja vu 0o
<daftykins> Finetundra: why is there evidence of an EFI install there?
<Finetundra> daftykins, no clue.
 * daftykins blinks
<Finetundra> daftykins, in fact if i understand what EFI is, i don't even own a machine with EFI
<Bashing-om> user1: All they are saying is that you will have to make up an appropriate '/etc/X11/Xorg.conf' ( there is another alternative that might work easier I am hunting for it mow ) .
<daftykins> Finetundra: that's my point :)
<user1> thanks alot bashing
<daftykins> Finetundra: can i see a "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Finetundra> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/yBtK0DzB
<mjuszczak> When my nsswitch.conf has "sudoers: files sss", it doesn't work with sss, but when I switch to "sudoers: sss files", it works fine.  Any ideas?
<daftykins> Finetundra: check out - http://askubuntu.com/questions/272873/what-is-the-maximum-amount-of-ram-that-ubuntu-32-bit-supports
<Finetundra> daftykins, so what am i looking to get from there?
<daftykins> i was hoping you'd gain an understanding of the situation
<daftykins> Finetundra: if you could make up boot media with 14.04.1 32-bit and boot it to compare free -m, that'd be very handy.
<Bashing-om> user1: Finally found it . see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455888/low-resolution-on-lubuntu-14-04-sis ; See if that solution will work for you .
<daftykins> removing the sis driver would've done the same thing
<daftykins> !info sis trusty
<ubottu> Package sis does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> ugh
<daftykins> !find sis trusty
<ubottu> Found: libqtassistantclient-dev, libqtassistantclient4, libtest-synopsis-perl, xserver-xorg-video-sis, xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-quantal, xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-saucy, xserver-xorg-video-sisusb, xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-lts-quantal, xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-lts-raring (and 117 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sis&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<daftykins> yip one o' them
<user1> download a vesadriver how i install it
<daftykins> user1: this isn't Windows, you don't download and install drivers in the same way
<user1> windows is bit easier
<daftykins> you wouldn't have a hope with SiS on Windows :)
<daftykins> that's some mighty ancient hardware right there
<Bashing-om> user1: I am only aware of the 2 solutions I have provided .
<user1> ok bashing thanks for your help i appreciate it
<lagbox> anyone know of a memory leak in xorg in 14.10 ?
<user1> erm how do i create a file
<user1> i have to create this /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/use-vesa.conf
<Bashing-om> user1: NP, get comfortable here with the terminal and making up files. As you have questions, ask .
<k2gremlin> mkfile ?
<k2gremlin> Ok so somehow my server isnt working right anymore.... it can ping out to the world but it can ping a PC on my own LAN. What gives?
<daftykins> k2gremlin: i think you typo'd a logic word in there somewhere :)
<k2gremlin> daftykins, correct lol! It can ping out to world but CAN'T ping LAN lol
<k2gremlin> more specifically just 1 PC it cant ping.. narrowing it down
<k2gremlin> but it can't ping the PC I am using right now. So I know this PC has connectivity lol
<daftykins> are you sure it responds to ping?
<Bashing-om> user1: do: touch /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/use-vesa.conf l then open the file in the text editor , copy and paste what the link provides for content , save the file, reboot to see the effect. ( make sure /etc/X11/Xorg.conf does not exist as they will conflict ) .
<k2gremlin> They are on the same network.
<daftykins> what about pinging the router...
<k2gremlin> Yes FROM this PC to the server I can ping. but from the server back to this PC it can't ping
<k2gremlin> but server can ping other devices on the LAN and has reachability to the web
<zykotick9> k2gremlin: and are you running a firewall on "this PC"?
<k2gremlin> Yes but ICMP is allowed lol
<k2gremlin> and it "was" working earlier today/yesterday
<k2gremlin> going to reboot "this PC" daftykins
<user1> cant find that usr shar x 11 xorg conf thing in there
<k2gremlin> Im back, lets try this again
<k2gremlin> Same crap. I just SSH'ed into the server... but the server still can't ping this PC and refuses to mount a cifs mount as well
<Finetundra> daftykins, this is from the live boot: http://pastebin.com/eR8dms6s
<Bashing-om> user1: OK, -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , ls -al /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d | pastebinit , results in a provided URL, pass that URL back here to the channel . Will show us the contents of that directory .
<user1> upto the xorg.conf file there when i look into it no se vesa conf 1 thing
<daftykins> Finetundra: still typing from there, or back on your install now?
<Finetundra> still there
<k2gremlin> im going to shoot this thing lol
<w23rdst> Don't shoot it.
<daftykins> Finetundra: i think it's game over then, your hardware is just too old... it's already running with a PAE kernel and reports fine, it just doesn't seem to echo in free -m.
<Bashing-om> user1: Then you have not "touched" it .. can also make a new rile in the file manager and "save" it with the correct path (/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d) and name (use-vesa.conf) . Whichever means you prefer to use .
<w23rdst> Hi daftykins.
<k2gremlin> w23rdst, Im botting up a test ubuntu server VM to see if it can ping this pc
<k2gremlin> Welcome NegativeFlare
<daftykins> Finetundra: assuming your BIOS reports 4GB but the free -m doesn't - i don't know what to suggest.
<daftykins> w23rdst: er, do i know you?
<w23rdst> daftykins, no. This is my 1st time.
<daftykins> ah ok. if you're here for a question, ask away
<Finetundra> daftykins, the bios does report 4gb and the max cap is 4gb. this is not normal i'm assuming
<daftykins> Finetundra: thing is, i know where i could get a system of that age for free and... i don't even care :) they're that old and rubbish. i'd sooner bury it than use it :)
<w23rdst> daftykins, this is my 1st time on IRC.
<user1> i give up its to hard
<daftykins> w23rdst: ok, well this is a support channel for ubuntu questions only. #ubuntu-offtopic is where you can join for chat
<daftykins> user1: i have an alternative approach if you'd like.
<w23rdst> How do I join that channel?
<user1> lol chuck the laptop
<Finetundra> daftykins, well, in that case, i think i'll just put up with it. may as well
<user1> get new one
<daftykins> user1: but i warn you, even if you got your screen resolution working, you're using a dinosaur
<daftykins> w23rdst: type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<user1> i have my pc most stuff
<daftykins> k2gremlin: all i see is a lot of "lol" this and "lol" that.
<w23rdst> Do you know of any programming channels daftykins?
<daftykins> !alis | w23rdst
<ubottu> w23rdst: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<k2gremlin> daftykins, I am able to ping now. Just need to fix the cifs mount
<daftykins> k2gremlin: ok. that's easy
<Bashing-om> user1: Faint heart never won fair operating system .
<w23rdst> You are great, daftykins.
<w23rdst> thanks dude.
<w23rdst> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<w23rdst> !alis
<daftykins> that's not how you do it.
<daftykins> read the message.
<w23rdst> clear
<k2gremlin> daftykins, Ok second mount I uderstand why its not working ;) It's a truecrypt mount thats used to hide crap from kids :)
<w23rdst> !clear
<daftykins> oh truecrypt, the no-longer-safe encryption prog
<k2gremlin> Pretty much... lol
<k2gremlin> Secure enough for a 10 and 11 year old
<w23rdst> !alist
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<w23rdst> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<user1> very hard on here
<w23rdst> Agree. I can't figure out how to use !alis
<k2gremlin> daftykins, Is there any sufficent replacement for encrypting like Truecrypt did?
<daftykins> w23rdst: type "/join #freenode" and go ask them please.
<somsip> w23rdst:  Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<w23rdst> -alis- Returning maximum of 60 channel names matching '#program'
<w23rdst> -alis- #Program                                             1
<w23rdst> -alis- End of output
<user1> been trying create that vesa file for ages
<w23rdst> This is strange.
<daftykins> w23rdst: please go and ask in #freenode for more.
<w23rdst> how do I join #freenode?
<daftykins> user1: alright so what've you done?
<daftykins> w23rdst: i already told you.
<w23rdst> !join #freenode
<w23rdst> I forgot.
<daftykins> read up
<rick_> Hi all, I am wondering why the status of /sys/class/net/eth0/carrier not reflect the status quickly after ifconfig eth0 up
<user1> im trying to do what bashing linked me
<rick_> it takes about two second to get correct result.
<user1> i have to create this file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/use-vesa.con
<Bashing-om> user1: I failed to instruct you properly, try : sudo touch /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/use-vesa.conf , must have the elevated privileges of 'sudo' .
<w23rdst> I am in #freenode.
<guzti> Ahh finally I find this GREAT channel again
<daftykins> uh-oh.
<w23rdst> what do you mean, guzti?
<user1> thanks bashing its put it there
<user1> now says add  content
<guzti> w23rdst: some while ago I had BIG problems with my ubuntu server machine and "someone", I unfortunately don't remember the nick helped me get it fixed in under 20 minutes.
<daftykins> guzti: sooo, what've you broken today? :)
<w23rdst> It was probably me, guzti.
<guzti> Well! As incredible as it is.. nothing :D
<w23rdst> I kind of remember your name.
<daftykins> ah, so you're not here for a support question then.
<Bashing-om> user1: Making progress . copy and past into the file, from text editor, the contents of the askubuntu link , save the file . check that Xorg.conf does not exist, save '/use-vesa.con' file, reboot .
<Bashing-om> paste*
<guzti> Well, I was really going to ask you for your opinion on hardware for making my second server.. In finding the fest "fitting to gether" hardware... there I go BLANK
<daftykins> guzti: /join ##hardware
<guzti> And not that I haven't read thousands of pages about it..
<user1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/455888/low-resolution-on-lubuntu-14-04-sis
<user1> thats what i trying to do
<daftykins> user1: *we* don't need that link :)
<w23rdst> daftykins, can I add you to my friend list?
<guzti> TThank's for the redirection daftykins!
<w23rdst> guzti, daftykins is a great guy.
<guzti> 'You're both such sweet little guys!
<w23rdst> You are a good friend, daftykins.
<basil1x> Hippies
<w23rdst> daftykins, are you still here, dude?
<user1> why have i got massive x thru root
<guzti> [03:58am] <guzti> Ok. I'm just going to do as requested in topic: I really need advice about whe whole harware set for a powerful homeserver (running Ubuntu server). I have read probably 1500-2000 pages of recommendations for the various of diferent servers and I probably have some knowledge to do something on my own while deciding the harware.. but I simply don't trust too well in what I,
<guzti> myself, believe would be best.
<guzti> [03:58am] [N] Cannot send to channel
<guzti> [03:58am] [N] Cannot send to channel
<Bashing-om> user1: I do not understand that last, rephrase please, You have rebooted, and the resolution is very large ?
<guzti> what's up with thaaat :o Was I getting it wrong how I should ask the question or where?
<kandinsk1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9324605/
<user1> not rebooted yet
<kandinsk1> problem installing icedtea on utopic ^^
<daftykins> guzti: this channel isn't support for other channels. was this #hardware or ##hardware ?
<guzti> ##
<hesco> Building an NFSv4 server, when I went to add an entry to /etc/exports, I found that it was a directory, when I was expecting a file.  Can anyone please provide a pointer to documentation on how I ought to adapt the usual config to account for this difference?
<guzti> [04:03am] [N] #hardware Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<guzti> This is my LUCKY day! I got to celebrate by fetching a ice cold beer from the fridge
<daftykins> guzti: yeah, you used one #. it's _##hardware_
<guzti> No, I was there
<guzti> GAH am I getting crazy, losing my mind... or some portion of both
<daftykins> guzti: yeah you need to register.
<guzti> freenode uses too many features like this! IRCnet is so plain and simple
<guzti> It of course has to be for stupid people me being there
<guzti> like me*
<daftykins> !ot | guzti
<ubottu> guzti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guzti> Ahh.. Thanks again... Well at IRCnet one will not help you but rather make fun of you
<guzti> Probably a BIG minus
<daftykins> guzti: i'm getting close to doing that too. please stop rambling
<guzti> rambling? I'm not following, but I shall leave before you do that.. I rather want to remember your helpfulness!
<MM[TexasTech]> Travis
<MM[TexasTech]> Are you here?
<w23rdst> You are a good friend, daftykins.
<w23rdst> Travis just left.
<MM[TexasTech]> you know travis?
<w23rdst> Yes, I know him.
<w23rdst> He was just in here.
<ses1984> how would i go about looking up which versions of proprietary graphics card drivers are (kind of) supported by ubuntu
<ses1984> for example i have a couple spare graphics cards that could go into a system and the choice of which to use depends on which version of the graphics drivers ubuntu will install by default through the gui
<daftykins> !nvidia | ses1984
<ubottu> ses1984: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> there's a link there which will tell you what packages are on 14.04
<basil1x> Matrox were the best.  Are they still around?
<daftykins> not in 10+ years
<basil1x> Pity.
<daftykins> sorry, 12 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrox_Parhelia
<daftykins> that was the last thing i remember them making
<daftykins> no, the only thing they ever did was multihead output
<daftykins> beyond that they weren't even a horse in the race
<basil1x> Seems they're still around: http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/graphics_cards/c-series/
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> you'd probably find them doing kit for people that deal with stocks and shares and all that - they always seem to have tonnes of screens
<basil1x> Likely.  I did like them when I had Win98, though.
<bbryant> I'm having trouble getting netflix to work on a new installation of 14.04 with chromium as the browser
<bbryant> any ideas?
<bbryant> netflix gives me error code M7357-1003
<ses1984> i think only google chrome is supported, not chromium
<bbryant> I can't find chrome in the repos
<bbryant> I looked
<ses1984> it's not in there, have to download it from google
<bbryant> seriously?
<bbryant> sigh
<Ben64> add the google repository, it is not difficult
<daftykins> bbryant: yep, binary blob DRM used, non-chromium i think.
<bbryant> ok thanks
<bbryant> yea, I found it
<bbryant> netflix works now
<bbryant> thanks again
<aperture_> Question: I've successfully sent a command to /dev/ttyUSB0 using screen on ubuntu, but how can I echo to that?
<aperture_> I tried echo e "#0 P750 \n" > /dev/ttyUSB0 , but it was ignored...
<aperture_> *echo -e
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: \o welcome back
<josePHPagoda> g'morning
<nono_> morning
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: tnx
<josePHPagoda> anyone know how to make my touchscreen in ubuntu 14.04 send actual mouse click events?
<Borys> morning
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: what kind of device do you have?
<josePHPagoda> it works just fine, but some of my older games dont get a mouseclick event
<josePHPagoda> it's a fairly new lenovo all in one
<josePHPagoda> it's built into the a720
<josePHPagoda> :)
<Borys> Hi. Which software I should use on remote vps to broadcast rtp audio over internet from my local pc to few mobile devices on android/ios? I need it for my Fire Departament. I know that I can do it with Unreal Media server, but its windows-only.
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: maybe its game itself, instead of the touch recognizing
<josePHPagoda> it is
<josePHPagoda> which is why I was hoping there was a way that it could be configured to just send mouse click events
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: wich game is this?
<josePHPagoda> any game using sdl
<noidea> How can I change the permissions of all directories within a directory and separately change permissions on all files within the same directory?
<aperture_> oh, fixed. Was using "\n" instead of "\r" for carriage return. :/
<josePHPagoda> including one I am writing
<josePHPagoda> so it's not old games per se
<josePHPagoda> but most of my games I play are old
<josePHPagoda> because I'm old
 * josePHPagoda feels nostalgic now :P
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: well im not sure there's a package for that, but maybe the #ubuntu-touch guys know a way?
<josePHPagoda> i didn't know that channel existed
<daftykins> Borys: looked into subsonic.org ?
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: well thats for the touch version of ubuntu
<Borys> No, I will now
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: not really your case but they might be able to help
<josePHPagoda> i hope they can :)
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: also search apt-cache search touch , some packages show up
<bbryant> Borys: is RTP audio a part of a SIP call ?
<daftykins> bbryant: they both end in protocol, which means they're entirely different things
<josePHPagoda> lotuspsychje: i looked through most of those, nothing really useful unfortunately
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: bummer :p
<Borys> bbryant: no, I have a radio transceiver plug into line in on my local, and I need to broadcast it for mobile devices. Now I use icecast/darkice but I need something in real time, or about 2s delay, now I get 5-10s delay with icecast
<bbryant> daftykins: they are, but SIP is just a signaling protocol which transmits the audio/video of a call through RTP
<bbryant> they are related
<bbryant> and knowing which would help me to recommend different software
<daftykins> bbryant: that's true i guess anything can be a session really.
<daftykins> Borys: are you trying to make some cheap alternative to having radios for a fire brigade crew? :P
<Borys> So I think about rtp but I dont know which software I can use for it. I think I can encode audio from line in with ffmpeg, and transmit it to vps with high UL bandwith, and connect from mobile to vps to hear my transceiver
<Borys> exatly :)
<daftykins> why?
<bbryant> those things really need to be reliable
<daftykins> ^
<bbryant> do you think something you hack together will be?
<daftykins> first thing to go in an emergency: mobile phone reception
<bbryant> no kidding
<bbryant> rule 1 of war is go for the communications
<basil1x> Last thing:  the 50-year-old Motorola pole speaker.
<bbryant> so yea, I don't think this is a good idea
<Borys> So how can I do it?
<daftykins> you can't involve mobile phone data connections and communication hacks with emergency services
<daftykins> that's just... quite frankly immoral
<bbryant> yea, I refuse to help you do something like that
<Borys> But it amateur fire departament
<bbryant> real fires though
<Borys> and I cant get everywhere my radio transceiver
<daftykins> Borys: what's in place right now?
<daftykins> surely the radio stays at the HQ
<Borys> yup, but when fire comes, I get sms that I have to go to HQ
<bbryant> and I assume you pick up a radio there
<bbryant> right?
<Borys> no
<bbryant> so what do you do now
<Borys> We have two FD - amateur and professional
<Borys> Im amateur, so when proffessional need backup, they send us sms and run siren so I come to my ameteur HQ
<Borys> dress up and go
<Borys> I can listen to radio in HQ, or get it to home
<bbryant> why aren't you given radios?
<bbryant> I assume the professinoals have them
<bbryant> right?
<daftykins> i guess that's where the amateur part comes in
<daftykins> more volunteering
<Borys> yes
<Borys> sorry, my english is little poor
<bbryant> your english seems fine
<bbryant> I didn't notice a problem
<Borys> so with broadcasting radio by net, I can listen to my channel and know what going up before professionals run up siren
<Borys> So when I hear that something is going up in my area I can go to my HQ and be ready when siren run
<Borys> So I can save some much time
<daftykins> i think that would be jumping the gun on the decision of the professionals to involve your crew
<Borys> anyway, I do it now with icecast and its working, one think I want its less delay
<Borys> so, could you help me with this, guys?
<bbryant> ok, so why do you think you can reduce delay with a new solution?
<bbryant> what is being done inefficiently now, in your mind?
<Borys> buffer of client - mobile device I think, but I think that when I use rtp instead icecast I can get near real-time audio
<yesyes> does anyone know how i can turn my fn lock of on my macbook ubuntu mutnatn
<yesyes> mutant*
<cyphase> anyone know why i'd be getting the error "Unhandled error message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" when trying to connect to an sftp server in nautilus on 14.04?
<Borys> I think I can use ffmpeg to encode audio and push it to vps with rtsp, but what I should install on vps with ubuntu to broadcast it for mobile?
<basil1x> ffmpeg has disappeared, or haven't you noticed?
<daftykins> basil1x: that's a very unfriendly way to word something.
<basil1x> Sorry.  it was a very shocking thing to find out, I can tell you.
<michaelgamble> hey
<michaelgamble> how do i get an external ext4 drive to boot mount instead
<michaelgamble> right now i get an error when i try to do it in ubuntus ui app disks
<Borys> basil1x: whatover, vlc also can encode it and push to vps, question still is "what software use on vps to receive rt stream and broadcast as mp3/ogg, so I can listen it on android/ios mobile"
<basil1x> IDJC, probably.
<basil1x> Though I've never attempted that.
<daftykins> michaelgamble: "boot mount" ?
<tkesler> Could use some help with my laptop screen flickering.   can't find a solution
<michaelgamble> ive run into the same issue
<michaelgamble> the screen is flickering entirely? or your mouse is
<tkesler> whole screen
<michaelgamble> ah ok, didnt have that problem
<tkesler> only when xorg starts tho
<tkesler> if i bail into recovery it doesn't flicker
<jot_kaur> join ##parsers
<tkesler> this is frustrating
<yesyes> it seems my macbook is on fn lock how do i stop that
<aeon-ltd> tkesler: have you tried switching gpu drivers?
<tkesler> not sure exactly how to change it
<yesyes> software and update
<yesyes> and go into drivers
<yesyes> :D
<aeon-ltd> tkesler: uninstalling, then installing different or downgaded vers.
<tkesler> no additional drivers available
<aeon-ltd> tkesler: intel?
<germanolins> hello
<aeon-ltd> tkesler: the problem could be Xorg, when did this occur?
<huifu> whtat
<tkesler> aeon-ltd: for a while now.  i've upgraded to 14.10 and a new kernel.  same issue
<IronY> dear #ubuntu, do you have google inbox invites
<heath_> hello
<cadmium_> hello
<thesadpanda> Hi.
<heath_> this brings me back
<thesadpanda> How many people usually use this program?
<heath_> first time me
<cadmium_> what program? :)
<aeon-ltd> tkesler: are you using unity or compiz? not using 3d rendering might help
<heath_> 'unity
<murlidhar> i want to fresh install my distro and want to back my terminal preferences ? how do i do that ?
<cadmium_> is there a way to resize /boot while using the computeR?
<murlidhar> backup*
<heath_> whait what do you mean
<murlidhar> i mean how to backup the terminal preferences ?
<heath_> off load your terminal app on to a thumbstick
<murlidhar> heath_: me ?
<heath_> yeah
<murlidhar> well how to do i do that ?
<tkesler> aeon-ltd: unity
<aeon-ltd> murlidhar: it could be stored in dot folders, also .bashrc and .Xdefaults
<heath_> make a copy of your terminal
<tkesler> aeon-ltd: worked fine if slow.  but newer kernels...
<murlidhar>  aeon-ltd all the terminal preferences like profiles and stuff are backedup in .bashrc ? i guess not.
<aeon-ltd> tkesler: if you have another DE or WM installed you could log out and try them see if it helps
<aeon-ltd> murlidhar: look in dot folders or in /etc/ if they're global preferences
<murlidhar> aeon-ltd: not global preferences . i just want the user settings backed up.
<dharmit> murlidhar: ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/ (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=793500)
<aeon-ltd> murlidhar: h
<aeon-ltd> ^dot folders like i said, third time dude
<murlidhar> aeon-ltd: ah okies. u meant the hidden folders ?
<aeon-ltd> yes
<murlidhar> i was confused. thanks
<aeon-ltd> dot = .
<murlidhar> ya now i get it . silly me. lol
<murlidhar> ty dharmit
<tkesler> aeon-ltd: i'll try thanks...gotta go...night!
<aeon-ltd> ok
<aeon-ltd> noct
<a___> whoami
<murlidhar> can anyone confirm if unity dodge window feature is working in the 14.10 ?
<murlidhar> i won't be able to upgrade if it doesn't support the dodge feature.
<murlidhar> is there any other way where i can hide unity launcher only when an app is maximised ?
<bbryant> ok, so I've got another problem
<bbryant> the google-chrome-stable launcher doesn't work
<bbryant> and I don't know why
<bbryant> I can launch it from the terminal just fine
<bbryant> sigh
<bbryant> I haven't used ubuntu in a year and it seems worse off now than it ever has been before
<miandonmenmian> I have in my echo $PATH --> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin   however, my bins on /usr/bin are not found. How can i fix my env ?
<bbryant> miandonmenmian: type "which your_binary"
<bbryant> does it show up?
<bbryant> it might be a permissions problem
<bbryant> do your binaries have +x ?
<speed_> hi
<Sexbot> Any sex apps for ubuntu ?
<bbryant> uh
<bbryant> seriously?
<Sexbot> Ah
<Sexbot> Ah
<Sexbot> Yes
<bbryant> what would you call a sex app?
<klew> there's one called blue waffle something, ask google for it
<somsip> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<bbryant> oh yea, that one is fun
<bbryant> love me some blue waffle
<bbryant> !CodeOfConduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Sexbot> Ok ok
<miandonmenmian> bbryant: which shows my app, ls -all shows something interesting lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            19 Oct 14 13:33 which -> /bin/busybox.nosuid
<miandonmenmian> that is the ->
<miandonmenmian> is that a link ?
<bbryant> miandonmenmian: one second
<bbryant> symbolic or hard link
<bbryant> probably symbolic
<bbryant> so if which shows your app
<bbryant> then it's detected inyour path
<bbryant> the only other problem could be that it doesn't have the executable flag set on the binary itself
<bbryant> check taht
<miandonmenmian> -sh: /bin/myapp: not found
<miandonmenmian> path i guess is right
<miandonmenmian> ls -all is showing lrwxrwxrwx
<bbryant> didn't you say it was in /usr/bin
<bbryant> why are you trying /bin ?
<miandonmenmian> isnt that the executable flag?
<bbryant> you seemed ot be looking at a symbolic link there
<bbryant> which isn't relevant at all
<Ilhami> mouse doesnt work on Ubuntu VM
<Ilhami> it doesnt display at all
<miandonmenmian> bbryant: I'm not trying bin, /usr/bin is added on path, i dont know why is trying /bin
<bbryant> miandonmenmian: I'll be right back, I have to run an errand real which\
<bbryant> give me 10-15min
<miandonmenmian> ok
<bbryant> and if someone else hasn't solved your problem by then
<bbryant> i'll be back to help
<bbryant> I assure you this is something that can be solved pretty quickly
<bbryant> so don't fret
<Ilhami> bbryant, also solve mine :D
<Ben64> miandonmenmian: what issue do you have
<ahmad> Just got problem install Ubuntu desktop via USB drive
<ahmad> It's say errno 5 input/output error
<miandonmenmian> Ben64: seems like bash is trying to run my app from another folder in my PATH, and is stuck there
<ahmad> Anyone can help me?
<miandonmenmian> wondering if is a link problem, but its linking to the right one
<Ben64> miandonmenmian: what is the output of "ls -l /path/to/your/app"
<Ben64> ahmad: sounds like a bad disk or usb or something along those lines
<ikonia> or the usb bus is resetting its self a lot
<miandonmenmian> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root             7 Oct 14 13:32 /usr/bin/myapp -> myapp-c
<kotau> hey anyone have a link to wget java 7 or 8?
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: you'll find it's linked against the wrong libraries
<ikonia> (or missing libraries)
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: why don't you give us the real example rather than "myapp"
<Ben64> kotau: java is in the ubuntu repositories, if you'd like to use oracle java, you won't find much support for that here
<kotau> having trouble getting to the download on my terminal server.
<miandonmenmian> ikonia: the app itself is not a big deal. Was working fine an hour ago just before i played with PATH.
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: the app is a big deal so we know what it expects, how it expects
<miandonmenmian> after rebooting, no permanent PATH is set, the env seems to be messed up
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: if its not a big deal - why don't you give us the real example and we can work it through
<ahmad> Ben64: thanks, will try with another USB or cd
<bbryant> miandonmenmian: yea, if you want the path to be modified each time your shell starts you have to manually make that happen
<bbryant> modifying the variable in one session does not modify it for others
<miandonmenmian> bbryant: what i was trying to do, is to add a /bin folder on my /home partition and add it to my PATH, not installing modules there, i know this is not good, just trying to get it this way
<miandonmenmian> tried this: export PATH=/home/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/opt/sbin:/opt/usr/bin:/opt/usr/sbin
<miandonmenmian> on my /etc/profile
<miandonmenmian> but did not work well
<ikonia> so that will never work
<ikonia> as your missing out the key system paths
<bbryant> ^^^
<miandonmenmian> what are the key system paths?
<miandonmenmian>  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=   ?
<bbryant> don't do it that way at all
<bbryant> try this
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: no
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: this is why I'm asking for exact inforamtion
<ikonia> rather than made up examples
<bbryant> export PATH=/home/usr/bin:$PATH
<ikonia> bbryant: that won't work
<ikonia> his path is messed up
<zykotick9> miandonmenmian: fyi, if you create ~/bin and log out and back in, by default (perhaps you've changed something?) it'll be in your PATH
<ikonia> so it will just append a messed up path
<bbryant> oh right
<bbryant> he fucked it up
<bbryant> you're right
<ikonia> bbryant: tone down the language
<bbryant> but if he had done that from the beginning....
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<bbryant> sorry, this is how I always talk on irc
<ikonia> bbryant: please don't talk like that in this channel
<bbryant> you don't have to repeat yourself
<mdoge> yes, there maybe kids here
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: log out and back in - then do as bbryant suggested with PATH=/home/user/bin:$PATH
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: you'll probably find that works fine
<Ben64> if ~/bin exists it is automagically added to PATH
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: with reference to variables like ld_library_path, we'll need to know the apps
<miandonmenmian> echo $PATH gives this /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin
<ikonia> Ben64: is that default in the ubuntu profile ?
<Ben64> yep
<ikonia> learn something new every day
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: you're running ubuntu right ?
<bbryant> oh that's cool Ben64
<bbryant> i've always had to add that myself
<bbryant> well, I also use ~/src/bin
<bbryant> ~/src being all my development work
<Ben64> ~/.profile:    # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists   \n   if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] ; then  \n PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<miandonmenmian> what is the ld_library_path for?
<bbryant> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<ikonia> very cool
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: you're running ubuntu ?
<miandonmenmian> ikonia: yes, but much has changed on my ubuntu haha
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: what has changed ?
<bbryant> ikonia: could you kindly point me to where the written rule is on language here?
<miandonmenmian> not sure anymore
<ikonia> !guidelines > bbryant
<ubottu> bbryant, please see my private message
<bbryant> thank you
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: you know it's changed, but you don't know if it's changed ?
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: I suggest logging out / back in (maybe a reboot) and just seeing if ~/bin is part of your path by default
<miandonmenmian> ikonia: just wondering. #reset would not be same as log out?
<bbryant> ikonia: the only reference I've found is when someone disagrees with an op not to use cursing
<bbryant> I can't find a section relevant to me using it the way I did
<miandonmenmian> i did rebooted several times, just to make sure, after changing PATH variables
<ikonia> bbryant: just don't use bad langauge please.
<bbryant> I'm just trying to be well read on the issue
<bbryant> is this a request for me to follow the rules or just a personal request?
<ikonia> right, so read the links and apply common sense
<ikonia> bbryant: if you want to discuss it more please join #ubuntu-ops channel
<bbryant> miandonmenmian: are you still having issues?
<miandonmenmian> well, thanks a bunch. I'm getting a much better idea now
<miandonmenmian> im still curious how ld_library_path works
<miandonmenmian> i thought the binaries would be already linked, so not sure why need a library path
<ikonia> miandonmenmian: you shouldn't need to worry about it
<ikonia> but some minor things you do - hence why I keep asking you for specific real life problem, rather than made up examples
<miandonmenmian> ikonia, i'm having issues with a couple of them, for instance vim
<miandonmenmian> vi is found well, vim was not. now seems to be fixed
<miandonmenmian> however, there is a problem with the link for one of the binary copies, just trying to figure out whats the problem
<bbryant> ok, how are you modifying the path right now?
<bbryant> could you show me that line of code?
<miandonmenmian> -sh: /bin/vim: not found, which vim: /usr/bin/vim
<miandonmenmian> however, if i do ./usr/bin/vim  no problem
<EriC^^> sh?
<bbryant> miandonmenmian: again, please show me how you're modifying path now please
<miandonmenmian> EriC^^: this is the most confusing part
<miandonmenmian> bbryant: not modified now. afaik. but i did tried with your suggestion, and works quite nice for other apps
<bbryant> ok
<bbryant> show me the content of $PATH
<EriC^^> miandonmenmian: type echo $SHELL
<miandonmenmian> echo $SHELL /bin/sh
<EriC^^> sh doesn't use ~/.profile i think
<bbryant> correct
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> miandonmenmian: why are you using sh?
<miandonmenmian> really?!
<EriC^^> yeah
<miandonmenmian> hah!
<miandonmenmian> $PATH -sh: /home/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin: not found
<EriC^^> chsh -s /bin/bash
<miandonmenmian> home path still added :P
<EriC^^> that will change it to bash
<bbryant> assuming bash is installed
<pippo> salve
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> pippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<miandonmenmian> im getting bash
<Ben64> if you have ubuntu, you already have bash
<Ben64> if you don't have ubuntu, you shouldn't be asking support questions here
<miandonmenmian> had bash
<PoNuts> godmorning
<PoNuts> How to send a command to muiltiple linux servers (bash)
<cfhowlett> PoNuts, ask in ##linux
<PoNuts> Darn.. I'm trying to loggin get my nick OK:ed there.. ;)
<Seveas> PoNuts: salt, pconsole, taktuk, capistrano...
<PoNuts> Thx. I investigate..
<miandonmenmian> well, nightmare is fixed with bash.. again thanks a bunch
<ash`> PoNuts: you can use ssh?  For example: ssh user@server 'command' - see man ssh for an example.
<Pluk> Hello, I am having some difficulty logging into Ubuntu after upgrading from Ubuntu 12 to Ubuntu 14, on a UEFI system. Is anyone here willing and able to help me? I have my pastecode from Boot Repair, it shows a lot of errors.
<ash`> If you need it to run in the background, one way is to press CTRL + Z which will suspend the process and then run "bg" a command - this will run it in the background :)
<ash`> PoNuts: ^
<PoNuts> But ssh is to connect to one server.. Seveas did good search and I found the pssh which seeams to do the task txh
<PoNuts> I guess (need to do more RTFM) that it connect to a list of your servers and run the commands similtanously like checking uptime
<ash`> PoNuts: mmk. if it solves your problem - i would create a shell script but you know what problem you are solving :)
<Seveas> PoNuts: pssh works too, but if you frequently need to run things on many machines, you really should look at salt.
<PoNuts> Thx ash nice
<PoNuts> Ill do
<Pluk> Has anyone else here had experience with trying to log in to Ubuntu and getting "Failed to start session" instead of logging in?
<ikonia> Pluk: what is the session it's referencing
<Pluk> @ikonia: I am unsure what you mean, I am trying to log into my account after booting into Ubuntu, and I get the message "Failed to start session". If I mistype my password it says "Incorrect Password" so I know it's not a password problem.
<Pluk> I did accidentally remove python (sudo apt-get remove python) before upgrading, and I've read since that that causes really, really bad things in Ubuntu
<White_Cat> well
<ikonia> Pluk yes, that will cause a lot of problems
<White_Cat> maybe it will mayeb it wont
<ikonia> Pluk: are you trying to login to the gui environment
<Pluk> @ikonia: Yes, to the gui. When I try tty, it asks for my username and password. I have no idea what my username is though, and I have tried pretty much every username I have ever used anywhere.
<ikonia> Pluk: go to the command line, and re-install python/check the X start up logs
<EriC^> Pluk: hold shift while the pc boots
<ikonia> Pluk: you must know your username - as you are telling me you are trying to login and it's giving you the failed to start session
<ikonia> Pluk: so if you are logging in and getting that error - you known your username
<aryo> #part
<EriC^> press e over the ubuntu entry, add init=/bin/bash to the end of the kernel line ( Linux vmlinuz... )
<Pluk> How do I go to the command line without logging in? I only know how to use the terminal, but ctrl+shift+t doesn't work. Eric, is that what shift does while booting?
<EriC^> Pluk: ikonia is right, your username is the one showing in lightdm if that's what you're using
<Pluk> I will try starting with bash, and then re-installing python from there. I'll report back when I know more, thanks for your help so far! :D
<EriC^> hold on
<EriC^> what do you mean starting with bash?
<Pluk> Oh, I missed some
<Pluk> yes alright
<EriC^> the init=/bin/bash ?
<Pluk> Uh, I mean adding init=/bin/bash to the boot entry
<EriC^> if you do that, press ctrl+x to execute it, or f10
<EriC^> when you get a root prompt you need to remount rw
<ikonia> you don't need all that
<ikonia> just use the recovery shell
<ikonia> no need to change the init
<EriC^> so type mount -o remount,rw /
<ikonia> or just boot and interupt the X startup
<Pluk> Also, when I try to login to Ubuntu, it only asks for a password, not a username. For my username is just shows my full name with spaces and special symbols etc, which proved not to be a username I can use in tty
<EriC^> ikonia: the recovery shell asks for the password, but what do you mean by interrupting X?
<ikonia> the recovery shell won't ask for a password unless you've set the root password
<Pluk> I'm sorry, but I'm uncertain by what you mean with either recovery shell or interrupting X
<EriC^> ikonia: it asks here, although i've not
<EriC^> i put my user's pass and it gives me a prompt
<Pluk> I think I know my root password though
<Pluk> Shall I try in recovery mode using shift, first?
<EriC^> yeah
<Pluk> Alright, I'll be back after I've tried that. Thanks!
<EriC^> if it says something like read only, press on enable networking
<EriC^> it will remount as rw
<tracyone> how to view a yuv file in ubuntu 14.04
<CupOfCocoa> Hey guys, I am trying to change a value/line in a config file with sed. Unfortunately the value I want to set includes a
<Pepe> Sal en la guía de tu ciudad. Visita tuinfomobile.com, lo mejor para tu negocio.
<cfhowlett> !es | Pepe,
<ubottu> Pepe,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<CupOfCocoa> Hey guys, I am trying to change a value/line in a config file with sed. Unfortunately the value I want to set includes a ' character and sed complains that this is invalid syntax. This is the current command I have: sed -ri "s/#(run_command) .*$/\1 = 'blah'/" config.conf Any ideas how to do this?
<EriC^> CupOfCocoa: escape it with \
<CupOfCocoa> EriC^: Tried that, still the same error
<EriC^> CupOfCocoa: use @
<EriC^> sed -i 's@bla@'
<EriC^> sed -i 's@bla@blaaa@'
<CupOfCocoa> Interesting so replace ' by @?
<EriC^> that works if you're using a variable to replace stuff
<EriC^> like 's@$var1@$var2@'
<EriC^> ( whivh has chars which need escaping)
<EriC^> CupOfCocoa: no, replace the "/" of sed with "@"
<EriC^> CupOfCocoa: it will work without using variables, but if you have variables it's handy
<EriC^> brb
<JBudzNix> hi gang
<JBudzNix> how is everyone?
<CupOfCocoa> EriC^: Mhm okay so I tired sed -ri "s@#(run_command) .*$@\1 = 'blah'@" config.conf but now I get "unterminated s command" error :/
<clumsy_bot> Are there any other methods of creating a LiveUSB without resorting to dd?
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, startup-disk-creator or unetbootin
<Sexbot> Ah
<owen1> I 'Override software rendering list' and 'Enable WebGL' in chrome://flags but http://get.webgl.org say I don't have WebGL support. I also tried running chrome with --disable-gpu-watchdog but it doesn't help. Firefox runs WebGL just fine. I have the same issue with chromium-browser package (39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 14.10) and also with chrome (39.0.2171.71). Any ideas?
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett: What about manual partitioning methods?
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, limited but you can set some persistence memory aside with startup'
<zyrex> test
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett: I was thinking of setting up a LiveUSB with the additional space still usable for storage.
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, which is exactly what persistence does
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett: Usable outside/independent of the live environment?
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, yep.
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, you can even use it within the live environment
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett: Ah I see. I'll check it out then.
<cfhowlett> !persistence | clumsy_bot
<ubottu> clumsy_bot: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett: Thank you.
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, happy2help
<Guest3183> Hello!
<Guest3183> I need to know something about beaglebone black
<Guest3183> is there someone who can help me
<Guest3183> ?
<CupOfCocoa> EriC^: Posted on stackoverflow now: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27225097/change-value-in-config-file-that-contains-with-sed
<b10s> hi2all
<b10s> i have troubles with keyboard enter: so slow showing chars on display after i press keys
<b10s> and sometimes some as loses
<b10s> wtf?
<cfhowlett> Guest3183, pretty sure you'll find more targetted support at http://beagleboard.org/Community/Forums/
<fahad_IT> linux413
<JBudzNix> anyone around for a quick chat about linux on netbooks? (in particular playing youtube videis)
<Guest3183> cfhowlett, I have asked about this there but nobody have answered my question. This is a more diverse community. I was hoping to get my answer here.
<hateball> !ask | JBudzNix
<ubottu> JBudzNix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> Guest3183, I see a lot of raspberrry discussion but I had to look up "beagleboard" ...
<EriC^> CupOfCocoa: you have to use 2 like 's@something@somethingelse@'
<JBudzNix> i am currently running linuxlite on my netbook. i have previously ran windows 7.  I have found that almost regardless of OS that youtube videos struggle on netbook.
<classe02> coucou
<JBudzNix> is there any lightweight distributions that excel in particular with youtube?
<cfhowlett> JBudzNix, course not.  distro = distro with different apps and looks.  what MIGHT be different are the default codecs.  you DID install restricted extras ... right?
<JBudzNix> i will say no because i  dont recall seeing that during install.
<cfhowlett> JBudzNix, netbook?  they still make those?  anyway, netbook typically means low ram and low-end gpu = limited media performance
<JBudzNix> indeed. what i find strange though is that i can run HD videos fine within VLC (avi, mkv, etc)
<cfhowlett> JBudzNix, suggest you install lubuntu and lubuntu-restricted-extras.  Linuxlite is not an ubuntu distro and is not supported here.
<JBudzNix> yet, flash videos struggle immensely
<JBudzNix> linuxlite is ubuntu based
<cfhowlett> !flavors | JBudzNix,
<ubottu> JBudzNix,: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> JBudzNix, these are supported.  if not on this list, not supported.
<JBudzNix> okay sure. i understand the point you are making. however, im just merely looking for a bit of insight into some other lightweight options that might give me a bit better flash performance.
<JBudzNix> you feel as though lubuntu might give me a bit better resource allowance?
<cfhowlett> JBudzNix, lubuntu is optimized for legacy and low-specification hardware so ... netbook?
<JBudzNix> yep. i understand that. however, ive seen that there is at least 20 distributions that are lightweight and 'tailored' to older systems / netbooks.
<cfhowlett> JBudzNix, then you have a choice to make.
<EriC^> JBudzNix: give lubuntu a shot
<JBudzNix> just fielding some suggestions. i have no confusion over the limited capacity of the netbook.
<JBudzNix> hi eric.
<wafflej0ck_> JBudzNix: yeah regardless of the actual distro you choose that's really just choosing a set of packages and repositories to pull from and LXDE and XFCE are some of the graphically less intensive desktop environments
<JBudzNix> thanks.
<JBudzNix> right, thanks wafflej0ck_.
<JBudzNix> thank you for your help cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> JBudzNix, happy2help
<mdoge> root         1  0.0  0.0 173536  4904 ?        Ss   07:26   0:02  /usr/lib/systemd/systemd
<Pluk> Hey Eric and Ikonia, thanks for helping me earlier! I'm now working with a fully functional version of Trusty-Tahr
<EriC^> Pluk: great! :)
<bosnjak> hi all
<bosnjak> how do I configure vino to accept VNC connections automatically?
<Guest3183> cfhowlett, I have asked about this there but nobody have answered my question. This is a more diverse community. I was hoping to get my answer here.
<b100s> how can i see lasy updates for distr and look at chagelogs?
<EriC^> b100s: less /var/log/apt/history.log
<michele993> how to view the source code of a program?
<b100s> only last one?
<b100s> EriC^,
<b100s> what about last 10?
<michele993> i write in terminale sudo apt-get source NAMEOFPROGRAM
<EriC^> michele993: sudo apt-get source <package>
<michele993> but i can't see?
<michele993> yes
<michele993> hi eric ^^
<EriC^> michele993: it'll download it to your home dir
<EriC^> hi michele993
<michele993> aaah
<michele993> ty
<michele993> xD
<EriC^> np
<EriC^> ;D
<cousteau> Hi, is moonlight available in repositories?  I don't seem to find it
<michele993> what is a simple program to view?
<EriC^> gedit i guess
<michele993> ok
<michele993> i try
<cousteau> only for Lucid.  Was it removed for some reason?  (maybe I should ask this in ubuntu.devel)
<cfhowlett> !info moonlight
<ubottu> Package moonlight does not exist in utopic
<michele993> it's in phyton?
<metaspike> b100s, have a look at /var/log/dpkg.log for installation history
<EriC^> b100s: you can use less /var/log/apt/history.log.1.gz etc.
<metaspike> and that
<cousteau> what's the channel for package maintenance?
<b100s> is there way to discard last, say, 10 updates?
<EriC^> b100s: get the name of the packages and purge them i guess
<metaspike> or install the old versions directly from /var/cache/apt/archives
<michele993> is in c++ O.O?
<metaspike> infact if you go there, sort by date, you should see what's been installed recently... sort by name to get various versions, its a temporary cache though, so yeah...
<b100s> thx, so long way to get old version
<metaspike> you can just double click the .deb files in there to install them i think.
<EriC^^> b100s: this will remove the last 10
<EriC^^> cat dpkg.log.1 | awk '/status installed/ {print $5}' | tail -n10 |xargs sudo apt-get purge
<febritecno> thx
<febritecno> as
<EriC^^> b100s: you might want to run it without the | xargs sudo ... to see what they are first
<cfhowlett> what command to list installed packages sorted by install date?  dpkg ... something IIRC
<metaspike> n1 EriC^^
<EriC^^> b100s: it's dpkg.log , not dpkg.log.1
<b100s> EriC^^, thx a lot
<EriC^^> no problem
<metaspike> try not to uninstall grub or something heh...
<Kyoshiro`> hey, I heard ubuntu decided to follow debian on systemd but it was a bit forced by "upstream" change to systemd, is it true ? are projects like devuan an alternative ?
<ikonia> Kyoshiro`: ubuntu will move to systemd within the next few releases,
<Kyoshiro`> ok ^^
<metaspike> ubuntu is derived from debian, so it's pretty much unavoidable
<Kyoshiro`> yeah it's understandable, but since there are projects "forking" debian to remove systemd maybe it could be a way to avoid it :)
<ikonia> Kyoshiro`: none of that is anything to do with ubuntu though
<blackyboy> how can i setup a nfs server with firewall, trying from morning onwards still not get success
<ikonia> ubuntu pulls from debian
<cfhowlett> !server | blackyboy,
<ubottu> blackyboy,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<blackyboy> cfhowlett: i'm trying in ubuntu server only
<ikonia> blackyboy: what's the actual problem
<vlt> Hello. It’s 2014 – so what package do I want to use for basic video editing? I have several different sources (1280p/720p h.264, DV ...), want to create (sub)titles and edit audio levels. Any idea?
<cfhowlett> blackyboy, thus my suggestion to ask the server channel but see ikonia ...
<cfhowlett> vlt, so many options ... openshot is a decent starting point
<seriousscandinav> vlt: I have used openshot for editing video. Don't do it a lot, but it seems to work.
<cfhowlett> vlt, for subtitles, install subtitle editor
<blackyboy> ikonia: i have iptables and nfs can't mount while the iptables running , if i flush i can get the nfs share by running showmount -e xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<vlt> cfhowlett: Thank you :-)
<el3> Hello, I got an apple core storage partition I cannot boot on. So I try the ubuntu live usb, and see if I can mount it and backup the files. Any here got experience with this?
<vlt> seriousscandinav: You too.
<ikonia> blackyboy: so iptables is blocking traffic then
<ikonia> blackyboy: document what ports/protocols nfs needs, then map it to your iptables rules
<cfhowlett> vlt, happy to help.  make it easy: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-video and see #ubuntustudio
<ikonia> blackyboy: you'll soon find the conflict
<blackyboy> ikonia: yes... And  while i dont want to use the nfs default ports
<ikonia> blackyboy: ok, so you know the ports you need then
<ikonia> blackyboy: so you should be able to find the conflict
<ikonia> blackyboy: I suspect you've failed to configure NFS / associated services to use different ports
<ikonia> blackyboy: so they will probably still be running on the default ports
<ikonia> changing the NFS ports is not something that is recommended.
<ikonia> I see no value in doing that
<blackyboy> yes currently by default it use 111 and 2049
<metaspike> el3, you probably need hfs packages, then mount -t hfs /dev/sdx /mnt/meh
<metaspike> but im guessing.
<b100s> EriC^^,  looks like i cant distinguish packages installed by hand from packages came with updates
<alumnat> Hi
<bbryant> Hi
<bbryant> Need help?
<metaspike> el3, gparted should tell you what the partition type is
<hxm> hello, how can i fix this? W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/multiverse/binary-armel/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<el3> metaspike, Gparted shows warning only
<hxm> looks like my proccessor is missing
<blackyboy> Were is ikonia
<metaspike> el3, even when you choose a disk?
<bbryant> Hxm, sudo apt-get update
<hxm> using apt-get update is when i get that error
<hxm> my sources.list is this deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.ovh.net/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted universe
<el3> metaspike, sry filesystem unknown. the recovery partition is hfs+
<bbryant> Uhh ok, I'll be back to apc after this cigarette
<bbryant> I can help more then
<blackyboy> ikonia: http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?DocLang=en&docId=mmr_kc-0110637&docLocale=en_US  i have followed this documentation to change the default port to some other port.
<ikonia> blackyboy: why are you changing the default ports ?
<EriC^^> b100s: ok, i'd recommend cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<blackyboy> ikonia: by default it will change the random ports
<el3> metaspike, but it should also be hfs
<EriC^^> b100s: it will mention the command run and the installed packages, use zcat /var/log/apt/history.log.1.gz if history.log is empty
<ikonia> blackyboy: thats only portmapper
<ikonia> and that will feed into a port range
<blackyboy> oh i see
<ikonia> blackyboy: I don't get what you are actually having as a problem
<ikonia> blackyboy: you have configured nfs to use specific ports
<ikonia> configure those tcp/udp ports on your firewall
<ikonia> if it doesn't work - look for conflicts
<blackyboy> Then if i use to add the 111 from my nfs server its possible to access from client ?
<ikonia> blackyboy: is this an internal network ?
<ikonia> or on the internet ?
<blackyboy> My boss ask me not to use UDP
<blackyboy> nope its internet
<ikonia> then you shouldn't be using NFS
<ikonia> it's that simple
<blackyboy> hmm
<Guest50291> Ubuntu  14.04 not able boot after restoring resolver state , please help how I can fix it .
<ikonia> Guest50291: restoring resolver state ?
<blackyboy> ikonia: actually now i have 7 VPS server, and i want to write 3 servers file to one of the file server that my requirement
<ikonia> blackyboy: that doesn't change what I said
<ikonia> you're free to ignore advice
<blackyboy> ikonia: fine thanks for spending your precious time...
<ikonia> blackyboy: if they are VPS, use an internal network that doesn't go over the internet
<ikonia> then you don't need to firewall NFS
<ikonia> and you can have a stable connection
<blackyboy> ikonia: good idea, How can i setup that internal network between different IPs of my all 7 VPS
<ikonia> blackyboy: depends on the hypervisor
<blackyboy> ikonia: oh no its shared host, not a dedicated
<ikonia> blackyboy: again, that doesn't change what I said
<blackyboy> lol
<ikonia> blackyboy: to setup networks between hosts, it depends on the hypervisor
<ikonia> between guests I should say
<blackyboy> ok let me try
<Guest96637> Gnu boot is not loading resolving the state , I am using webirc using iPhone so it exits any time .. Sorry Ubuntu 14.10
<ikonia> gnu boot ?
<ikonia> what is gnu boot ?
<bbryant1> ok, who was it that had a question about a 404 error with apt-get upgrade?
<Guest96637> Boot loading.. My login screen is not coming .. It is halting in boot process
<ikonia> Guest96637: what point in the boot process does it halt at ?
<Guest96637> Restoring resolver state ...
<ikonia> Guest96637: I've never seen that warning before, is this grub ?
<bbryant1> Guest96637: did you just upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 ?
<m4g0g> hi
<bbryant1> hi m4g0g
<Guest96637> No . When Ubuntu starts there are 5 dots that change color to show process on main screen.. I just press esc and it shows the background. Like starting MySQL server ok .. Then it doesn't proceed further restoring resolver state
<bbryant1> Guest96637: did you just upgrade frmo 12.04 to 14.04?
<m4g0g> I have ubuntu livecd and I need to customize it. One of the customization point - enable dhcp as default connection method. I write in /etc/network/interfaces lines for dhcp connection for eth0, build new livecd and on livecd run this file rewrites with lo lines and I can't connecto to network by default. Can you help me? I am not ubuntu user
<ikonia> m4g0g ubuntu CD has dhcp enabled by default
<ikonia> m4g0g: you don't use the interfaces
<Guest96637> I ungraded a month ago.. In evening it's power off .. Didn't work I think I will try in early after some sleep and but also it is not working
<ikonia> you use network maanger
<bbryant1> Guest96637: ok, so the ubuntu forums has a post about this problem
<bbryant1> it appears the following my fix it: sudo su -c "dpkg --configure -a && shutdown -r now"
<bbryant1> try that and get back to me
<m4g0g> ikonia: my ubuntu doesn't use it by default. (
<bbryant1> source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/478205/upgraded-12-04-to-14-04-splash-gets-stuck-at-restoring-resolver-state
<ikonia> m4g0g then you are not using ubuntu
<ikonia> m4g0g: the ubuntu cd has it by default
<bbryant1> wait
<bbryant1> which version of the ubuntu cd?
<ikonia> they all have it by default
<Guest96637> Can please pass the link I using my phone for irc .. Don't have anything else to access internet
<bbryant1> if it's 6.04 or something, that could be your problem
<m4g0g> backbox
<ikonia> m4g0g: thats not ubuntu
<ikonia> m4g0g: thats not supported here
<bbryant1> Guest96637: I gave you the command and the link to where I got the idea from
<bbryant1> what else do you want?
<m4g0g> uname -a show that this is ubuntu
<ikonia> m4g0g: it's not ubuntu
<ikonia> m4g0g: it has it's own support resources/projects
<rpack> I was checking Ubuntu Cloud's page and I can read "the first 10 machines are free". Does this refer to physical machines, VMs or what exactly is the limitation?
<bbryant1> virtual machines I'm certainm
<Guest96637> It works I have broken package I fix using Avanced options now it is working thanks
<bbryant1> ok have a good one
<rpack> Fair enough, thanks... now will try to find a pricing list
<Ravisankar> Hi
<Ravisankar> I am new to Xubuntu
<bbryant1> what up Ravisankar
<bbryant1> how can we help you today?
<Ravisankar> I just installed Xubuntu along with Windows XP
<bbryant1> one of those is a lot better than the other
<bbryant1> i'll let you decide which
<Ravisankar> it seems by mistake I chose wrong drive for boot loader partition
<cfhowlett> bbryant, no we'll let YOU decide.  your box, your choice.  don't be lazy.  use it and see for yourself.
<bbryant1> cfhowlett: that's ...what I just said?
<bbryant1> so I completely agree
<Ravisankar> i read the ubutu question
<Ravisankar> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+question/67858
<Ravisankar> but it is not helping me
<Ravisankar> how to change the boot loader
<bbryant1> uh, are you using 8.10 ?
<Ravisankar> latest LTS
<Ravisankar> 14.04 i think
<bbryant1> ok
<bbryant1> gparted
<bbryant1> that's what you want to look into
<bbryant1> that'll allow you to toggle the bootable flag for individual partitions
<bbryant1> and you can change it to the one that's applicable to your setup
<ikonia> the bootable flag does nothing
<bbryant1> he said that was his problem
<bbryant1> maybe I'm confused
<Ravisankar> could you explain it lit bit elaborate
<ikonia> bbryant1: I didn't see him say that
<ikonia> bbryant1: he said he'd installed it to the wrong partition
<bbryant1> right, maybe I'm confused
<bbryant1> oh
<bbryant1> well then
<ikonia> wrong drive sorry
<Ravisankar> i installed the OS in hda7
<Ravisankar> and i chose boot loader partion as hda7
<ikonia> raviede: there is no such disk as hd7
<ikonia> hda7
<ikonia> hda device names have not been used in a LONG time
<Ravisankar> my system is 10 year old
<ikonia> Ravisankar: what is the EXACT operating system version
<bbryant1> he said 14.04
<Ravisankar> yes
<ikonia> bbryant1: let him answer please
<bbryant1> he already did
<Ravisankar> yes Xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<bbryant1> but ok
<ikonia> Ravisankar: then it is not a 10 year old OS
<bbryant1> he said his computer was 10 years old
<ikonia> Ravisankar: ubuntu 14.04 will not use device identifiers as hd7
<bbryant1> not his os
<ikonia> bbryant1: stop
<Ravisankar> i said my machine
<ikonia> Ravisankar: and it is your OS that controls the device names
<ikonia> Ravisankar: so there should not be a device called hda7
<hojgaard> I am trying to get preseed to work without overwriting my /etc/network/interfaces.. Does anyone know how i can copy from late_command which is chrooted into /target to outside the chroot. I want to copy /target/etc/network/interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces..
<Ravisankar> grub> setup (hd0)  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no  Error 15: File not found  grub> find /vmlinuz  (hd0,7)  grub> setup (hd0)  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no  Error 15: File not found  grub> find /sbin/init  (hd0,7)  grub>
<ikonia> Ravisankar: those instructions are not for 14.04
<ikonia> Ravisankar: where are you getting those instructions from ?
<Ravisankar> oh ok
<Ravisankar> from that website
<bbryant1> the instructions are for 8.10
<Ravisankar> launchpad
<bbryant1> I can link you to what he linked earlier
<ikonia> they are for the wrong OS
<bbryant1> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+question/67858
<Ravisankar> ok, can you guide me for the correct one
<ikonia> !Grub2 | Ravisankar
<ubottu> Ravisankar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mohsen-rashidi> is it possible to install openjdk 8 in ubuntu 13.10/
<mohsen-rashidi> ?
<ikonia> 13.10 is dead, so not from any ubuntu repo
<bbryant1> what happened to 13.10? (haven't kept up with ubuntu for over a year, which is a big reason for me hanging around)
<ikonia> its EOL
<ikonia> just expired, nothing more
<bbryant1> oh alright
<bbryant1> 1 year til EOL for non-LTS?
<mohsen-rashidi> ikonia: i know it`s dead and don`t want it for own use.
<k1l_> bbryant1: if you dont want to upgrade all 6 months stick with the LTS version. which is 12.04 or 14.04
<seriousscandinav> Non-LTS releases have 9 month support.
<k1l_> bbryant1: no. 9 months
<bbryant1> ok
<bbryant1> yea, I always go with LTS for that reason
<bbryant1> got 14.04 right now
<mohsen-rashidi> it should be installed manually?
<k1l_> mohsen-rashidi: we dont support running eol releases. so you are on your own there if you think its clever to run 13.10
<xc44> hi
<Rory> I need a recommendation for a simple, lightweight, preferabely GTK-based (so not VLC) player for an online radio stream. The most important feature is that I should receive a notify-osd notification upon track stage
<olegon-ru> hello... excuse me, but how to completely replace suspend by hibernate? I need to hibernate netbook after period of inactivity
<Rory> deadbeef and aqualung are nice, but they can't do the notification thing
<metaspike> im using audacious at the moment...
<olegon-ru> /etc/systemd/logind.conf IdleAction=hibernate
<olegon-ru> IdleActionSec=20min
<olegon-ru> not work :( Computer hibernate at critical charge level
<Rory> metaspike: Perfect! Close to tray, simple and GTK based, nice interface.
<chrisss123456> hey guys, i have a simple issue with workspaces: i'd like to make alt-gr + arrow keys the shortcut, but ubuntu doesnt recognize the alt-gr key... can anyone help?
<chrisss123456> just so there's some info, if i run xev in terminal and press alt-gr i get this: KeyRelease event, serial 37, synthetic NO, window 0x5200001,
<chrisss123456>     root 0x9e, subw 0x0, time 8325248, (371,-153), root:(1395,361),
<chrisss123456>     state 0x90, keycode 108 (keysym 0xfe03, ISO_Level3_Shift), same_screen YES,
<chrisss123456>     XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 92
<chrisss123456>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<chrisss123456>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<unopaste> chrisss123456 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ubnew> Does anyone know how to change the brightness on ubuntu 12.04 at Xorg ?
<chrisss123456> anyone here?
<fidel_> chrisss123456: there is always someone online in this channel - so yes ;)
<chrisss123456> fidel_: well thats good :P can you help me out a little? i feel like its a really simple issue
<fidel_> !ask | chrisss123456
<ubottu> chrisss123456: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chrisss123456> fidel_: i shall wait then, and rephrase: i have a simple issue with workspaces: i'd like to make alt-gr + arrow keys the shortcut, but ubuntu doesnt recognize the alt-gr key. i ran xev to see the input from the keyboard for the key and i get this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9329670/
<ubnew> Anyone have experience on Ati driver configuration ?
<ubnew> http://fpaste.org/155449/35823141/ my error log
<mikul> Does anyone have deb files or ppa for clownfish for skype?  there website seams to be down and i kinda need it
<bbryant1> how do I increase my number of screens?
<bazhang> bbryant1, did you mean workspaces?
<seriousscandinav> bbryant1: do you mean virtual desktops or physical screens?
<bbryant1> I do
<bbryant1> workspaces
<bbryant1> I couldn't remember the word
<bbryant1> my bad
<bazhang> bbryant1, using unity, gnome-shell or what
<bbryant1> standard install of 14.04
<bbryant1> whatever is default
<bbryant1> is what I have
<bbryant1> isntalled it yesterday
<bazhang> thats unity
<bbryant1> ok
<seriousscandinav> If you use Unity i would reccomend you download unity tweak and use that.
<bbryant1> ok
<bazhang> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<seriousscandinav> Unity tweak allows you to change your number of workspaces.
<bbryant1> seriousscandinav: and now I have 4 workspaces
<bbryant1> thank you
<seriousscandinav> bbryant: Awesome! I love virtual workspaces.
<bbryant1> I do too
<marz> I'm trying to add a custom .service to systemd, However, I'm getting a code=exited, status=1/FAILURE, where can I look up the flags that I can use with ExecStart? like -D and -c
<masterkorp> hello
<masterkorp> How do i tell start-stop-daemon to create a fork of the process ?
<masterkorp> -b ?
<bbryant1> so quick question, where in the settings is the setting for dimming the screen
<bbryant1> and at waht interval
<bbryant1> does that make sense?
<seriousscandinav> You can dim the screen in the brightness and lock settings.
<bbryant1> thanks
<bbryant1> sorry, stupid question
<seriousscandinav> there are no stupid questions
<marz> Has anyone tried adding service in systemd?
<solsTiCe> I don't thin ubuntu use systemd yet
<seriousscandinav> Current versions of Ubuntu uses Upstart, but systemd is coming.
<marz> seriousscandinav: are you familar with systemd anyhow?
<seriousscandinav> No, i am not. I think visiting the IRC-channel of a distro using it would give you more of a chance to get to know it.
<solsTiCe> but I wonder why is there a systemd package instlled anyway ?
<ikonia> solsTiCe: it needs the minimal stuff for udev
<Ajkaro> solsTiCe: it needs the minimal stuff for udev
<niko> .
<Ajkaro> .
<ikonia> Ajkaro: ?
<k1l_> because some parts of systemd were used anyway.
<Ajkaro> Ajkaro: ?
<Ajkaro> because some parts of systemd were used anyway.
<solsTiCe> we have a parrot ?
<mdoge> we have a parrot ?
<super> hii
<super> anyone
<seriousscandinav> hi super
<super> What does the blinking led on CPU box  indicate ??
<ubnew> Anyone have experience on Ati driver configuration ?
<ubnew> http://fpaste.org/155449/35823141/ my error log
<super> seriousscandinav, does this indicate a RAM usage or CPU usage??
<k1l_> .
<Ajkaro> .
<seriousscandinav> super: I'm not sure what you are refering to, is it a hardware thing?
<super> seriousscandinav :Yes
<seriousscandinav> I think a blinking light on a desktop generally means that the CPU is working on something.
<solsTiCe> the hdd you mean
<bazhang> try ##hardware super
<seriousscandinav> Probably
<super> seriousscandinav :There is a led above power indicator.Which blinks continuosly when some script is processed in my browser causing the system to hang
<sacarlson> I can't seem to get any sound out of ZynAddSubFX synth that goes to jackd.  jackd seems to be working as I can hear vlc play music to it.  ZynAddSubFX looks to be running ok when I hit a key it shows displaying output but just no sound is hurd
<super> I dont know if it indicates a HDD usage or RAM or Processor
<seriousscandinav> super: I would go with bazhangs suggestion.
<solsTiCe> on all pc box it's generally hdd activty
<super> solsTiCe : Hmm..There is a led above power indicator.Which blinks continuosly when some script is processed in my browser causing the system to hang
<super> bazhang :thanks...for suggestion
<sacarlson> opps never mind,  I just had the connect line from ZynAddSubFX to system audio output in jackd in the wrong location.  most apps connect them self so I just failed to check
<Osenpai> hi guys, is possible to restore original permissions on / ?
<metaspike> no
<super> Hey anyone can give me a hardware prob channel?? other than ##hardware.Its not working.
<metaspike> super, you will need to look up manufacture supplied troubleshooting codes.
<metaspike> it could mean bad ram, cpu, mobo...
<Osenpai> metaspike, Can I to try this? http://hyperlogos.org/page/Restoring-Permissions-Debian-System
<khussein78> I did latest updates on ubuntu 14.04 and after restarting my PC, when I type my login nothing appear, unity is not working,
<mahem1_> I know, off topic, but would anyone know of a way to preview an ova file _without_ actually virtualization? (vbox, etc)
<mahem1_> ^ Like just to see settings and filesystem structures and stuff.
<super> metaspike :My PC components are 5 yr old except HDD.Is their any software to point the exact component?
<metaspike> Osenpai, that will reinstall all the packages. better to reinstall
<metaspike> the OS
<Osenpai> I can't reinstall OS at this moment :(
<metaspike> super, does it boot?
<khussein78> when do unity --replace , it stuck at compiz (core) starting plugin : session
<khussein78> any ideas
<metaspike> Osenpai, well you can try it, report back if it works I guess...
<EriC^^> khussein78: unity --replace is deprecated i think
<super> metaspike :Its all fine except it hangs sometime.Like when copying.Especially when scripts are working on Webpages.
<Osenpai> metaspike, Okay, I will try here, thanks for the help
<EriC^^> khussein78: are you trying to reset unity?
<khussein78> EriC^^,  yes
<EriC^^> khussein78: type setsid unity
<khussein78> EriC^^,  I tried many options reinstalling unity
<EriC^^> khussein78: what's the problem?
<khussein78> EriC^^,  after installing latest updates unity not working, no desktop after enter username and password
<metaspike> super, hangs? you could memtest, badblocks, smartctl, hddtemp, lm-sensor your way to the issue
<super> metaspike :these are terminal commands??
<super> metaspike :I am guessing its a HDD issue?hddtempwould do it?
<metaspike> super, yep. i'm assuming hardware fault... run from a live cd and if it still hangs, probably is.
<EriC^^> khussein78: did you try the guest account?
<khussein78> EriC^^,  yes same problem
<super> metaspike : nice idea..will run from live CD..thanx
<EriC^^> khussein78: di you try an earlier kernel?
<khussein78> EriC^^,  yes also same problem
<metaspike> super, these tools test various hardware components, memtest = ram, badblocks = hdd sectors, smartctl = hdd physical checks, lm-sensors, thermal readings..
<super> metaspike,any command for processor test
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<super> metaspike ,  any command for processor test
<super> BluesKaj_ : Its night in Asia.
<metaspike> super, lm-senors will give you cpu temp, you can trash it with an infinite loop 'while [[ true ]] do; do : ; done;' and see how high the temp gets
<metaspike> lm-sensors*
<metaspike> sorry, while true ; do : ; done
<BluesKaj_> super, well it's morning in Canada
<metaspike> probably a better way to stress test cpu.. i dunno.
<super> metaspike : Hey i am new to xubuntu,where should i type those commands?Terminal?
<metaspike> super, put this into terminal 'sudo apt-get install gsmartcontrol & sudo gsmartcontrol'
<SCHAAP137> make it a double &
<metaspike> 'sudo apt-get install gsmartcontrol && sudo gsmartcontrol'
<SCHAAP137> this will install the application, and afterwards start it using sudo
<super> OK
<metaspike> memtest you run from the first boot menu, that's another good an easy one for hw diagnosis
<acmeraptor> warning. memtest can take forever to finish :)
<Ben64> memtest never finishes
<super> metaspike : I did that ,the 2 min and 5 min .It showed no errors.
<acmeraptor> lol
<metaspike> i managed to isolate a dodgy ram stick with memtest, took ages though, yeh
<metaspike> gsmartcontrol, pick a disk and look for warning flags (red)...
<metaspike> accurately detected my windows thrashed disk has a mechanical fault, can't complain.
<metaspike> pulled it out and put it into le' bin
<acmeraptor> disc platters are effective bird deterrents.  just ask my grandma, recycle bro! :p
<super> I am doing the conveyance test.5 min version.
<metaspike> apparently the magnets are pretty cool if you get enough of them :)
<metaspike> i dunno... i just want to push a button that runs all these diags for me and says, ' there's the problem! ' ... one day
<acmeraptor> dude i have 20 or so drive magnets i have collected over my *extended years.  they make for great refrigerator pinups
<acmeraptor> oh that jazz wont happen until yer in the 23'rd century star trek universe. and even then you'd have to run a level 1 diagnostic
<super> Hey all no errors in results of conveyance test.
<acmeraptor> level 3 won't cut it.
<metaspike> it should say ' diagnosis complete, all systems nominal ' in a sexy female voice too.
<acmeraptor> nice! @super
<acmeraptor> rory, you've changed dude!
<super> acmeraptor :But in error logs its showing "ATA Error Count: 5"
<metaspike> super, did you try the gsmart line i gave you earlier?
<super> metaspike :no..ok trying
<acmeraptor> @super my experience is super limited. i came here for help but just haven't asked yet.
<teward> acmeraptor: then ask?
<acmeraptor> i don't know if it's even possible @teward
<super> metaspike :i used "sudo gsmartcontrol"
<acmeraptor> i have a printer that can share files via wifi. but i want to put them on a nas drive
<acmeraptor> the nas being a western digital tv hub
<metaspike> super, now click on your disk
<super> metaspike :I did that and performed the conveyance test
<teward> acmeraptor: the WD TV device isn't really a NAS on its own...
<ryt_> clear
<teward> acmeraptor: it streams from other storage units, really
<metaspike> super, go to the attributes tab
<ryt_> hi
<rickardo1> Which is the easisest way to setup up a simple vpn service on my ubuntu 14.04 server. I want all of my client computer web traffic passed through this connection.
<metaspike> raw value of seek error rate... spin up retry count, should be zero.
<super> metaspike :Then??
<acmeraptor> i know it's not truly a nas. but i'm curious if it can act as one.  for my purposes so far it's working great
<metaspike> are they?
<MrElendig> rickardo1: openvpn
<teward> acmeraptor: it may store the information then in its own media library, but that's its own issue.  i think you'll need a more general support medium than the Ubuntu chat to discuss fixing a non-Ubuntu device to act as a NAS if even possible
<teward> acmeraptor: your issue is not actually Ubuntu, in the sense that you want to hook a printer to a NAS and neither are Ubuntu... you'll need either special forums or a different IRC channel, maybe a hardware discussion/support channel
<super> the failed section shows "never" for each entity
<teward> s/NAS/pseudo-NAS/
<ryt_> ls
<super> metaspike :the failed section shows "never" for each entity
<acmeraptor> i suspected that @teward. it's early i'm just having fun here right now
<Ben64> acmeraptor: this channel is for ubuntu support only though
<super> But in type column it shows "pre-failure" in 3 entities and in rest "too old"
<teward> acmeraptor: well, lets keep the channel open for support, socialization outside of support can be in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<acmeraptor> i'd probably need some developer that works for wd.  haha. as if i can get that for free
<teward> !offtopic > acmeraptor
<ubottu> acmeraptor, please see my private message
<acmeraptor> i know
<super>  metaspike :But in type column it shows "pre-failure" in 3 entities and in rest "too old"
<metaspike> super, is anything red
<super> metaspike :No
<metaspike> does the error log tab have anything in it
<super> metaspike :yes it shows "ATA Error Count: 5 (Note: Usually only the last five errors are stored.)"
<metaspike> but no errors.
<Ben64> super: does anything show up when you do "dmesg | grep error"
<super> metaspike : 5 errors with type "uncorrectable error data"
<super> Ben64 :just checking
<super> I have saved the log ,where do i upload for you to see
<metaspike> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<super> Conveyance test :http://paste.ubuntu.com/9330699/
<super> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9330699/
<metaspike> but fyi, uncorrectable error in data is the same message i got with my failure disk, so im guessing your disk is dying
<metaspike> is that why it froze? dunno. should you get your data off? yes.
<acmeraptor> maybe knoppix is in order?  copy everything off a dying drive before it is lost?
<metaspike> if the data's important, yeah... i was looking at ddrescue-gui b4, i wonder if it's friendly enough; worth a shot. recovery can just be a tedium without something that's made for it.
<ubnew> Anyone have experience on Ati driver configuration ? http://fpaste.org/155449/35823141/ my error log
<super> metaspike :I have no imp data on it.But plz if you can reconfirm by seeing my logs
<metaspike> super, will do, finally temperatures: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<metaspike> actually, that looks dated. just try 'sudo sensors'
<super> metaspike :means it's fine?
<Ben64> super: does anything show up when you do "dmesg | grep error"
<super> Ben64 :yes
<Ben64> like...
<Ben64> I/O error?
<super> [   11.872767] EXT4-fs (dm-0): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<super> [   15.500025] hda-intel 0000:00:14.2: Codec #0 probe error; disabling it...
<super> These two lines
<Ben64> thats not good
<Ben64> bad disk or bad cable or bad controller or ...
<super> Ben64 :sure?
<Ben64> one of those probably
<metaspike> super, errors 2 and 3 from smart show a failure to identify, the rest are DMA read/write failures.
<Ben64> or bad sectors
<super> metaspike :so what do you conclude
<metaspike> she's gona blow
<super> metaspike :ha ha really
<super> :((
<metaspike> it's also running pretty hot
<metaspike> maybe it's just cold here, but my hdd is at 28, yours is 40
<super> metaspike :it makes noise
<metaspike> anyway. get your dataoff man! google ddrescue-gui or learn how to use it by cmdline... you might have issues with otherthings
<metaspike> no wait, data's not importnant.
<super> metaspike : I have no imp data..its in warranty..
<super> metaspike :whats imp then??
<super> metaspike : going for a replace
<metaspike> yeah, show them the hard facts if they give you grief!
<super> metaspike : i will ..Bro its a WD red one..rugged one..and now its dying :((..hardly 6 months
<super> metaspike : sorry its WD Black,1TB..site says "Maximum performance for power computing."..LOL
<metaspike> super, you can try 'badblocks -nvs /dev/sda' (im guessing /dev/sda?) for a sector check as well if you like.
<super> metaspike ok
<metaspike> i'm little disspointed, we never got to lm-sensors! oh well :)
<super> metaspike :can we do that.Means neccesary now?
<metaspike> it's up to you? cpu, gpu temps are the last thing you want to know about hardware wise, but i gtg...
<super> metaspike : oK..thanx
<safire> I don't have an ip address associated with my lo interface
<safire> any idea how to fix htis?
<nbuonanno> safire: do you have it defined in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ubuntoXlover> is there a gnome-meta-package that removes all gnome stuff ?
<cfhowlett> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<ubuntoXlover> ubottu: is ther !gnome as well ?
<ubottu> ubuntoXlover: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<safire> I have auto lo and ges and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instru
<safire> sorry, auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<nbuonanno> Odd. So you don't have any other network configuration software that might be messing with it?
<safire> I do, I have bind9 installed. I followed this guide for setting up zimbra http://elijahpaul.co.uk/installing-zimbra-7-0-zcs-on-ubuntu-10-04-lts-using-amazon-aws/
<bosnjak> what is actually a display :0, or :1, etc? What does that actually mean? Are those like virtual desktop's? Is this on the X level, or? Are they running on tty's? What do I google to find out more?
<OerHeks> safire, that is old, zimbra is @ 8.5
<davividal> hi. I just installed 14.10 + gnome 3. Now, when I use pgadmin, when I tap <tab> to change fields, it ignores. When I type too fast, some keys are being ignored. What should I do?
<nbuonanno> davividal: To offer the quick-and-silly answer first, have you tried switching out keyboards?
<compdoc> bosnjak, you talking about vnc? those are ports
<safire> OerHeks: it's not like there are instructions for 8.5 zimbra on aws
<nbuonanno> safire: That guide only appears to cover DNS-related configuration, but doesn't touch the actual interface config.
<bosnjak> compdoc: not sure what you mean. I am talking about VNC, and i get that display=1 is port 5091 and display=2 is port 5092, but I'm not sure what that means on the server side? Does vncserver create a separate virtual desktops? and how? is this supported by X, or?
<ubnew> how to change brightness on ubuntu ?
<nbuonanno> Could you humor me, and pastebin a SANITISED version (if possible) of your /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/hosts?
<EriC^^> ubnew: ubuntu, unity?
<nbuonanno> (don't do it if you don't trust it)
<compdoc> bosnjak, 0 means port 5900, which is usually the console's display. 1 means port 5901, which is a seperate desktop, and doesnt require that someone be logged onto the console
<a_random_dude> My location: Bhubaneshwar, India
<coolstar> I noticed a bug in the installers of multiple Ubuntu based distros (xubuntu, ubuntu, even linux mint)
<cfhowlett> !bug | coolstar,
<ubottu> coolstar,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<coolstar> if you have a USB installation disc for one distro and a recovery partition on the disk for another, it boots the 1st distro halfway and loads the GUI for the latter distro which results in a broken live environment
<ikonia> coolstar:what ar eyou on about it
<ikonia> what "latter" distro
<ikonia> the livecd/usb just boots from itself
<coolstar> ikonia: I created a live usb for xubuntu but I had a recovery partition for kubuntu
<ikonia> recovery partition ???
<coolstar> I dd'd the contents of the iso to a partition on the disk
<ikonia> coolstar: the usb will not boot that
<ikonia> the usb will boot itself - nothing more
<coolstar> it booted itself but for some reason loaded kde
<coolstar> when the usb was for xubuntu
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<ikonia> it must have not booted from the usb
<ikonia> as the usb will only read from the squash FS
<ikonia> it can't read anything else
<RainbowFactory> Is there even the smallest possibility the flash drive could be haunted?
<coolstar> ikonia: I think it loaded the squashfs from the disk because I selected the USB from the bios
<ikonia> coolstar: there is no squashFS on the disk
<ikonia> coolstar: hence why it can't read it
<RainbowFactory> coolstar: If it couldn't boot from the USB you selected it will probably skip to the next bootable device. At least my motherboard does
<cfhowlett> coolstar, how to test?  go to bios and disable HDD.  then boot.
<davividal> nbuonanno: it was working before.
<davividal> nbuonanno: it is working on all other apps other than pgadmin.
<bosnjak> compdoc: this is what i don't understand: "a separate desktop"? What kind of desktops are those? I guess this is something embedded in X or something?
<nbuonanno> davividal: So it's a fresh install of 14.10, and you installed gnome 3 on top of it?
<davividal> nbuonanno: yes.
<compdoc> a virtual desktop thats created by vncserver
<davividal> nbuonanno: I had a 12.04 install that I upgraded to 14.10 and it was 'working'.
<nbuonanno> Do you have another window manager to run it in, e.g. Unity?
<davividal> nbuonanno: I still have unity
<bosnjak> compdoc: i see, but how? Is this something like xvfb does? And why does it do that, can't it just use the regular xfce desktop?
<nbuonanno> I guess try running it from a Unity session, and see if it functions properly.
<davividal> nbuonanno: good point. I'll try. thanks
<bosnjak> compdoc: and also, if someone logs on to that machine phisically, will he see the same desktop as me from vnc client?
<compdoc> bosnjak, the regular xfce desktop, as you call it, is known as the console. its the desktop you get when you sit in front of the PC. you can share that desktop, and ubuntu uses Vino (or used to) to allow you to do that. With vncserver, several ppl can connect, and each has their own desktop. All depends on how you want to do it
<bosnjak> compdoc: so there is no way to use tightvnc to connect to the "console" display? Could I try setting the display to :0 in config file? Would that work?
<compdoc> bosnjak, I think you can, however, to connect to port 5900, you have to be logged into the console already. I cant share the desktop unless its logged in
<bosnjak> i see
<gp5st> is there a way to get expect to pull a password from the gnome-keyring?
<shpx> what's the point of close sourcing drivers? Can't everything be reverse engineered anyway?
<ikonia> shpx: that is nothing to do with this channel/ubuntu
<shpx> fair enough
<shpx> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<shaan> hey guys does anyone else get any errorrs, when doing apt-get update
<ikonia> shaan: just tell us your errors
<ikonia> what others get doesn't matter
<shaan> temporary failer resolving
<shaan> i even added google's dns server 8.8.8.8 to /etc/resolve.conf
<ikonia> why ???
<shaan> but still same bs
<ikonia> tone down the language
<ikonia> there is no need to swear at me
<shaan> its new install of vps from, Hosthatch
<ikonia> shaan: show me the output of of "uname -a" please
<itdjj> hi, I've some problem with apt updates, when trying to execute "apt-get update" I get an error: "E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead." - "W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch". Any idea how that could happen? I've no clue how to fix it.
<fog_proxy> shaan: what's your ubuntu version？
<shaan> ikonia: first, i didn't swear, secondly, im saying that the server is BS. - has nothing to do with you.
<ikonia> shaan: yes it does
<ikonia> shaan: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<shaan> Linux localhost.localdomsin 3.13.0-24-generic #4-ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:30
<ikonia> so it looks like a full / standard install
<shaan> lol i guess it probably has something to do with the time :P
<ikonia> maybe, but doubtful
<ikonia> shaan: what is the name of the host it's trying to resolve and failing
<shaan> anything and everything, i just tried to run a ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<shaan> gave me same issue
<shaan> fog_proxy: 14.04
<ikonia> shaan: so basically your resolver is totally not working
<ikonia> shaan: is this a desktop install ?
<shaan> ikonia: no, server vps from hosthatch
<ikonia> is the install a desktop install or a server install (I appreciate it's a VPS)
<shaan> its a Server install, AFAIK
<ikonia> shaan: can you check if it's using dnsmasq or not
<ikonia> is the server using dhcp ?
<shaan> ikonia: i do not beleive so.
<ikonia> can you please check
<shaan> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> look at the network config
<fog_proxy> shaan: first make sure the network works，then check dns resolving with 'ping adomainname'
<shaan> fog_proxy: okay
<fog_proxy> shaan: I don't think it's apt-get's issue
<sl-m> I am attempting to do something out of my technical spectrum. I
<sl-m> I'm trying to run Mac binaries on ubuntu
<ikonia> ping does not test hostname resolution
<shaan> fog_proxy: i dont think it is a apt-get issue either, i beleive its network issue too.
<shaan> because i cant even ssh into the darn machine only oob vnc works
<sl-m> I downloaded Darling and all of this requirements(I think). Now I have no idea on how to use this software etc
<sl-m> Checked the readme, and its just a glob of technical stuff I can't understand.
<OerHeks> sl-m, you are trying to run mac software on linux ? never seen that.
<sl-m> Yes. I want to play the 1995 simcity game. I could download the windows version and Wine it up but I figured it would be easier with mac version because mac is built off of some common software
<HappyNewYear13> so, any windows 8 user can tell me: is it as fast as ubuntu? or will ubuntu ever be faster than any windows OS?
<EriC^^> HappyNewYear13: i think ubuntu is faster
<OerHeks> sl-m, there is no some sort of wine/for/mac AFAIK
<sl-m> Darling is pretty close, but I cant figure out how to install it
<HappyNewYear13> EriC^^, debian users think it uses too much memory (compared to debian)
<sl-m> Its basically the wine for mac binaries
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, ubuntu is faster, in updates, without antivirus needed ..
<ikonia> sl-m: it's not the same thing
<EriC^^> sl-m: sim city was sick... those hurricane stuff used to get me every time
<HappyNewYear13> EriC^^, never used windows 8
<ikonia> sl-m: use the windows version with wine
<ikonia> sl-m: but be prepared for problems
<sl-m> its a 1995 game, dont think it will be too much of an issue
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what does the age of it have to do with it ?
<sl-m> its a very simple 80mB game
<ikonia> so ?
<sl-m> ITs not call of duth
<ikonia> that does mean the emulation layer can deal with it
<sl-m> ok
<ubnew> Anyone have experience on Ati driver configuration ? I am having error on ati driver http://fpaste.org/155449/35823141/
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, yeah. i find it super fast. just wanted to know about the windows 8 user experience
<EriC^^> HappyNewYear13: i think ubuntu is faster and causes the cpu to have lower temps too
<HappyNewYear13> EriC^^, OerHeks reading the wikipedia on Linux it said the fastest computers on planet Earth run Linux
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13,  now go find a windows8 user on the fastest computers on this planet
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, didn't get the joke. what do you mean?
<ubnew> EriC^^ : nope , at ubuntu 12.04 classic
<EriC^^> i think he means you can't infer anything from that
<EriC^^> anyways in my experience i think ubuntu is faster and better
<HappyNewYear13> or there's no windows 8 running fast
<HappyNewYear13> i just love ubuntu. i needed more RAM from 12.10 though. i had too little. 2.5Gb did the trick
<sl-m> What are you talking about? Are you saying a version of ubuntu has something to do with your RAM?
<sl-m> nvm i read that wrong
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, my pc has never seen windows, so i cannot compare in speed, but generally any pc runs faster with a SSD
<malgorath> Does ubuntu's normal term only support 8 colors now?
<OerHeks> and gives more fun
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, i don't use windows anymore. i have vista on another dual boot laptop, sharing ubuntu too, for the ISP technicians who come to my house and say: I need windows
<OerHeks> malgorath, when i open terminal > edit profile, i see 16 colours standard
<malgorath> If a 'tech' came to my hows and said I needed windows to run the internet at home, i'd ask for a new tech
<IceBot3000> It's not their fault other Operating Systems lag behind in network support
<HappyNewYear13> malgorath, i know. because they only use a webbrowser to test their stuff
<malgorath> OerHeks: can you run tput colors in term and see, I'm only getting 8 colors, no background options anymore... its really wierd.
<Propheus01> #huawei-g300
<vit_> Привет
<HappyNewYear13> ISP technicians could think oh your OS sould be the problem, gimme windows instead
<HappyNewYear13> could*
<OerHeks> i gave away the UPC guy a lesson howto do his job with any linux.
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, i could do that too. but to avoid the hassle i boot to windows
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, they feel bad if you start teaching them stuff
<streulma> Hi! Psensor says my temp1 is 128°C, it's shuffling between 50 and then it says 128 and rapidly back to 50.
<shaan> hey guys i had a quick question how can i write a double line comand to end of a file?, i cant seem to comprehend how i will do it using tee..
<shaan> /root/firewall.sh
<shaan> su unknown -c /home/unknown/darkcoind
<malgorath> shaan echo "command1\ncommand2"
<shaan> so what seperate it via \?
<malgorath> \n as in my example
<streulma> I think sensor management is not good!
<EriC^^> shaan: \n is for newline
<shaan> ahh no space after \n?
<EriC^^> wait isn't it /n
 * shaan is confued
<malgorath> shaan: try my example
<malgorath> shaan: echo "command1\ncommand2" > test.sh
<malgorath> or
<fog_proxy> shaan: i think '\' is enough
<HappyNewYear13> but if i showed an ISP an apple computer, he wouldn't complain. i bet. linux is marginal.
<shaan> fog_proxy:  http://pastebin.com/muGzq65B
<malgorath> omg stop giving bad advice folks, its \n for new line.
<HappyNewYear13> an ISP technician*
<EriC^^> sorry, it's \n
<IceBot3000> Easier to support a Mac, they're consistent. A technician could look at a dozen Linux computers and everyone could have a different UI and configuration
<EriC^^> shaan: you need to give it the -e so it interprets backslash escapes
<shaan> malgorath: tried echo "command1\ncommand2" > test.sh , that didn't work
<EriC^^> shaan: echo -e "command1\ncommand2"
<HappyNewYear13> IceBot3000, you are right
<malgorath> lol echo -e is correct, sorry I have an alias already setup for it
<HappyNewYear13> never owned a mac. they are so expensive.
<HappyNewYear13> are they worthy?
<HappyNewYear13> i'm also an android cellphone tye of person
<HappyNewYear13> type*
<malgorath> I have 4 macs, mini, pro tower, macbook pro ret, mac book air.
<shaan> EriC^^: thanks that worked, now one last thing instead of getting it to display on screen too, can i silence it so it just dumps the output straight into a file?
<HappyNewYear13> malgorath, you geek
<ravigehlot> What is the difference between "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<malgorath> HappyNewYear13: I have a pc laptop and desktop also that run ubuntu
<metaspike> HappyNewYear13, the ISP guy wouldn't complain, unless it was going into the infrastructure, which is almost certainly running linux.
<EriC^^> shaan: echo shouldn't dump to the screen
<malgorath> shaan: echo -e "command1\ncommand2" >> file.sh
<streulma> nevermind, solved
<EriC^^> shaan: btw i think it would be better to use the append >> or | tee -a
<EriC^^> it's kind of messy to use "command\ncommand"
<HappyNewYear13> metaspike, my ISP technicians only connect to a firefox browser to test the router, speed. never to the network settings; i have all figured out
<super> Hii i trying to send my msg to ##hardware channel but " Cannot send to channel" appears
<ravigehlot> man apt-get answered my question!
<shaan> EriC^^: i am using teee - a
<metaspike> metaspike, sounds more like helpdesk support than an actual technician (engineer)
<shaan> EriC^^: i was just to stop echo from dumping it on screen
<metaspike> why did i say metaspike. ugh. HappyNewYear13 !
<HappyNewYear13> metaspike, because you love him
<HappyNewYear13> metaspike, what? sorry
<HappyNewYear13> erase and rewind
<super> metaspike :hii again.I tried live CD and again JS was causing problem but there was not much noise this time!!
<EriC^^> shaan: tee is dumping it
<metaspike> I can't erase my mistakes, not here...
<EriC^^> echo "command" | tee -a > /dev/null 2>&1
<EriC^^> shaan: that will mute the output and standard error
<metaspike> super, the live cd doesn't need the harddrive to work, so yeah. :)
<super> metaspike :but why again the same problem "Warning Unresponsive script" problem??
<metaspike> what are you trying to do?
<wadie> I edited rc.local to execute two xrandr commands at startup,but they're not being executed :\
<super> In LIVE mode,when i open FB a JS causes "Warning Unresponsive script"problem asking me terminate it every time??
<bbryant> Super, out of swap possibly
<Baako> hi guys i am loot in as root and i want to copy a file to another user documents folder. so i have done cp -i /myfile /bin/home/baako/Documents
<bbryant> My first guess
<Baako> but i keep gerring cp cannot create regular file
<bbryant> Do you have write postings
<metaspike> super, ctrl+shift+k  in firefox
<bbryant> Write permissions to the target dir?
<azy> hey i'm using 'top' and pgdn is giving me 'invalid command'... help me pls :(
<super> bbryant :there was msg regarding swap when i booted from HDD .It vanished.Cant read.
<bbryant> Super, probably related
<metaspike> the console will give you javascript issues, also check your clock is right, still doesnt work, try a different browser, chromium (or chrome) or opera or something
<Baako> what can i do?
<bbryant> ?
<fog_proxy> Baako: i think your path is wrong. should be ：/home/baako/
<bbryant> Do you have write permissions to the target directory?
<metaspike> ultimately, facebook web interface like other javascript apps, have nothing to do with #ubuntu or #linux, and there's nothing we can do about them...
<super> metaspike :clock is right.sudo command to install chrome??
<wadie> I edited rc.local to execute two xrandr commands at startup,but they're not being executed :\
<metaspike> sudo apt-get install chrome   i guess
<bbryant> Meta, this i think is because of swap
<Baako> bbryant i am login in as root in the terminal
<Baako> isnt root like the boss user?
<bbryant> Baako, give me a minute to get to apc...ok?
<bbryant> I'll highlight you in a minute
<Baako> fog_proxy root@ubuntu:/# cp -i /myfile /bin/home/baako/Documents
<metaspike> root can do anything.
<bbryant> And the error is what again
<Baako> fog_proxy thanks
<azy> hey i'm using 'top' and pgdn is giving me 'invalid command'... help me pls :(
<Baako> cp -b what does "-b" stand for?
<fog_proxy> Baako: use 'man cp'
<IceBot3000> Baako: backup
<IceBot3000> (or read the manual)
<wadie> I edited rc.local to execute two xrandr commands at startup,but they're not being executed :\
<m1dnight_> guys, i'm trying to make a simple tar file of my system
<m1dnight_> if I incluse /dev/ folder, does that backup all my harddrives twice?
<fog_proxy> m1dnight_: i don't think so
<bbryant> test
<koss> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00BQ8RHJ2/fpv-20/
<xx4455> hi
<ubnew> How to create an Xorg on  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<EriC^^> ubnew: are you using nvidia?
<ubnew> EriC^^ : Ati build in graphic card
<nabn> hi. my ubuntu lost its display manager after a recent software update. i can access the shell. Wifi wont startup. can't even connect to the internet via ethernet to redownload gnome. any help please?
<akis> hi all. my xubuntu 14.04.01 system stopped responding during internet browsing using firefox, because of a script and i shut it down unplugging the power. when i rebooted i got: an “attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'” error. i managed to boot the system and i tried another restart and i got the same error. i finally gave: sudo update-grub and sudo grub-install  /dev/sda. Now it works as usually. I am just wondering if i did the r
<akis> ight thing giving these command or do i have to do any think more. any advise plz?
<David1965> I have been looking for a way to divide 4096 bit numbers but cannot make it work can multiply 4096 bit numbers though but when I tried to deconvolve it throw out one result then refused to do any more don't know what I did wrong
<David1965> akis why not try a new USB based keyboard as there might be a fault with your keyboard
<aethersis> hi, does anyone have experience with Back in Time/
<compdoc> aethersis, I use it
<aethersis> compdoc I noticed that every time it takes a snapshot, it takes a full snapshot instead of adding only the files that changed
<aethersis> is there some way to make it copy only the files that changed?
<compdoc> aethersis, hmm, I never noticed. Sorry, but I dont know
<akis> David1965: why do you think that the error came because of my onboard keybord (actually its a laptop)? i never had any problem with the keyboard and after i gave the commands everything works again perfectlly.
<aethersis> it's 400mb every 5 minutes if there are any changes even in 1 single file. I guess that's not how it's supposed to work
<David1965> why not zip up all of your files that you have created and write them to DVD then you never have to worry
<desperate_joe> ubuntu 14.04 on HP pavillion laptop: my keyboard input changes without anything from azerty into qwerty
<David1965> laptops can stop responding because it goes into low power mode i.e going to sleep mode
<David1965> weird could your laptop have got one of these rare Linux Viruses
<ubnew> How to create an Xorg on  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<bbryant> what ubnew ?
<EriC^^> David1965: i've heard of those, i think one upon a time a monkey was allowed to use a pc with linux and the rest is history..
<nabn> hi. my ubuntu lost its display manager after a recent software update. i can access the shell. Wifi wont startup. can't even connect to the internet via ethernet to redownload gnome. any help please?
<chrisss123456> hey guys, my alt-gr key isnt recognized and i havent been able to find out how to make it work. can anyone help out? the xev output when pressing it is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9329670/
<David1965> if you can get ESET Antivirus packages to install and run properly you might not have to worry about virsues again.
<bbryant> except for the antivirus
<David1965> nabn could you not format the hard-drive  and reinstall your Distro of choice
<cfhowlett> nabn, reboot, try and older kernel
<David1965> must go now hope you get your machine sorted soon.
<soman> I'm under Xubuntu x86. How can I download 9not install) deb packages for x64 Java 1.7?
<nabn> david1965 i have all my files, all my work there. so that'd be pretty harsh of an option
<OerHeks> soman,  find them on launchpad and click them/download them manually
<desperate_joe> anyone: ubuntu 14.04 on HP laptop: sometimes my keyboard changes from azerty into qwerty without warnign, only thig that helps is reboot
<nabn> cfhowlett it was working fine. if i could just connect to the internet, i am hopefull that other problems would be fixed
<bbryant> hm
<desperate_joe> other problem: software updater: "requires installation of untrusted packages"
<cfhowlett> nabn, "was working ..." WAS.  it'll take , what?   a whole minute to reboot and test an old kernel?
<OerHeks> soman err only openjdk are there, for oracle you need to visit their site
<soman> OerHeks: I think it's good. is it what I need https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-7 ?
<aethersis> does anyone know a good linux backup utility, that'd backup everytime a change is detected and copy only the files that changed ?
<aethersis> back in time does that however it copies EVERYTHING instead just the files that changed
<soman> OerHeks: I hope that those packages don't need dependencies
<daftykins> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<OerHeks> !offline | soman this might get those dependencies you need too
<ubottu> soman this might get those dependencies you need too: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<nabn> cfhowlett: tbh, i dont know how to fall back to older kernel. I dont even know how to get to grub on this machine. ubuntu came preinstalled, and grub menu doesnt show up
<bbryant1> test
<daftykins> nabn: hold left shift just as the OS is about to boot from disk
<Delta-User> Anyone tryd setting up ftp for virtual hosts on apache?
<daftykins> apache has nothing to do with ftp, afaiui
<nabn> daftykins: thanks. can you also help me out on using the older kernel?
<daftykins> nabn: it'll be pretty obvious once the menu comes up
<nabn> daftykins: okay
<Delta-User> I want non local accounts be able to connect on ftp to have full acces inside that folder
<sirt> /
<Delta-User> which would be located in the /var/www/website_1
<Delta-User> and website_2 and so on
<desperate_joe> hello any suggestions with 2 problems? software updater: requires installation of untrusted packages and my azerty keyboard changes into qwerty and only helps to reboot laptop
<ubnew> bbryant : I can't find any Xorg conf on /etc/X11/ directory
<bbryant> ubnew: so what is in that directory
<bbryant> mind pastebining the result?
<bbryant> do you have the pastebinit installed?
<bbryant> it really helps with thsi
<nabn> daftykins: rebooted to older kernel, eth0 still doesn't connect to internet. ping fails.
<zykotick9> ubnew: xorg.conf is 1) not there by default 2) typically not required these days.  also, using a snippet in xorg.conf.d is preferred.
<nabn> daftykins: also, what was wlan0 now appears as virbr0
<daftykins> nabn: run "sudo dhclient eth0" and see if you get an IP
<nabn> daftykins: "initscript smbd, action "reload" failed"
<daftykins> that was the output from running dhclient?
<nabn> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> wow you've really done a number on your system
<daftykins> so, no IP i take it? :P
<daftykins> nabn: what version is this? (or was this)
<nabn> daftykins: it does get an ip. but it looks weird. 10.42.0.1 on eth0 , my router should be 192.168.1.something
<ubnew> bbryant :  file or folder without xorg http://fpaste.org/155529/52987141/
<nabn> daftykins: kernel version? 3.13.0-37 64bit
<daftykins> nabn: well no, ubuntu... but i can tell from that that it's trusty now
<daftykins> nabn: what does "ping 8.8.8.8" get?
<cfhowlett> daftykins, I've got a bad feeling about this = peek at the source list
<ubnew> zykotick9 : I had install ati driver but it doesn't work on "aticonfig --initial" , I end up not able to config anything like screen size , brightness and etc
<nabn> daftykins: does get replies.
<zykotick9> ubnew: ahhh, ati.  well best of luck.  (sorry i can't/won't help with ati issues)
<daftykins> nabn: seems like you're online then! try some package management "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ubnew> zykotick9 : any reason ? does it have driver problem ? sorry I am new to ubuntu
<daftykins> !ati | ubnew
<ubottu> ubnew: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<owen1> I 'Override software rendering list' and 'Enable WebGL' in chrome://flags but http://get.webgl.org say I don't have WebGL support. I also tried running chrome with --disable-gpu-watchdog but it doesn't help. Firefox runs WebGL just fine. I have the same issue with chromium-browser package (39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 14.10) and also with chrome (39.0.2171.71). Any ideas?
<tompsku> Hi, I have week try to find solution why cups/drivers stop wokring after lates updates. I just got error "The PPD version (5.2.10-pre2) is not compatible with Gutenprint 5.2.9."
<zykotick9> ubnew: it's for personal reasons really.  ati has no "free" 3d drivers, and IMO (only) has had poor (or non-existant) gnu/linux support for ever...  good luck.
<cfhowlett> ubnew, new card, man ...nvidia or intel
<ubnew> zykotick9 : Guess I am out of luck , I follow the guide http://www.ubuntulinuxguide.com/install-ubuntu-ati-drivers-fglrx/ but I can't get it work. Should get a nvidia graphic card
<nabn> daftykins: thanks. i'll see if it does the trick.
<zykotick9> ubnew: sorry, i have no idea.  i haven't used ati on gnu/linux for 9-10 YEARS, so have no idea...
<ash`> I have a task this weekend coming to get an AMD card working >.>
<ubnew> zykotick9 : what are you using then ?
<daftykins> install fglrx package from repos, maybe fglrx with updates, done.
<ash`> although that doesn't help now, I will at least post my findings somewhere
<daftykins> ash`: i think there's enough online already
<zykotick9> ubnew: for most of the time, i've used nvidia.  now i use intel.
<sad> Hallo !
<ash`> daftykins: true, but i've not found a working solution yet
<ubnew> bbryant : Nope I dont have pastebinit install , now I just installed
<ash`> I've had to resert to the on board graphix
<ash`> cs*
<daftykins> ash`: but it's not the weekend! how can you have started? :)
<ash`> and removed the sapphire card for now
<ash`> i did say it doesn't help now
<ash`> but i will post my findings somewhere
<ubnew> bbryant : does intel have graphic card ? or integrated ?
<daftykins> ash`: what model is it? wasn't it as simple as installing fglrx updates via addtional hardware?
<zykotick9> ubnew: i've never seen an intel card, only integrated...
<sad> is a dutch people on board ?
<ash`> I have an R7 240
<ash`> and nope i tried fglrx
<daftykins> !nl | sad
<ubottu> sad: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ash`> my problem though was i couldn't install ubuntu on the machine and instead of changing the mode in bios i used teh VGA cable instead and one monitor
<sad> Dank Je wel !
<ubnew> zykotick9 : oh , the only need for me is to turn down the brightness on the monitor .
<ubnew> zykotick9 : anyway thanks for the help :) need to get a new card for now
<zykotick9> ubnew: good luck!
<bittyx-desktop> I need some help figuring out how to partition my hard drive for a fresh 14.04.01 install. I have 2 primary partitions for Windows (I'm dual-booting) at the beginning of the hard drive - the System Reserved one, and the actual Windows partition. I'd usually create another ext4 primary partition (mount point "/") just after the actual Win partition, and an extended one with two logical partitions - an 8GB swap partition at the end of the HDD (I
<bittyx-desktop>  have 8GB of RAM), and everything in-between is "/home". My question is, basically, is this an okay setup? Is there something better I could do?
<bittyx-desktop> For example, what's the advantage of having a separate partition for "/boot"?
<nbuonanno> bittyx-desktop: I assume one of the Windows partitions is your "main" OS on the system?
<cfhowlett> bittyx-desktop, little to none ... when you install, IF ubuntu needs a /boot, it will create it.
<bittyx-desktop> Or should I just install the boot loader to /dev/sda (instead of, say, /dev/sdaY).
<bittyx-desktop> nbuonanno: Well, I don't really use Windows much for anything except for online banking - because my bank has a horrible online system where I have to recompile Java so that I could use it on Linuxes.
<bittyx-desktop> nbuonanno: But I need it available, so...
<bittyx-desktop> nbuonanno: And I do web dev, so from time to time I might need Windows to test stuff out in Internet Explorer, so I can't really not-have-it.
<cfhowlett> bittyx-desktop,  you can dual boot or, perhaps better, install virtualbox to windows, install lubuntu or xubuntu to the virtualbox box.
<nbuonanno> So the install-Ubuntu-through-Windows is probably not a viable option for you, then.
<bittyx-desktop> (I know there are other solutions, but this one usually works).
<bittyx-desktop> Hm I've never tried installing from Windows.
<bittyx-desktop> I've been using Linux Mint for a couple of years now, but I'm sorta fed up, and wanna switch back to Ubuntu (which I was using before).
<bittyx-desktop> cfhowlett: You mean run Ubuntu from a virtualbox within Windows? Nah, if I was doing that, I'd rather run *Windows* from a VM.
<nbuonanno> Ah! Here it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<k1l_> wubi :/
<bittyx-desktop> Windows is my secondary system on all the machines where I use it.
<cfhowlett> bittyx-desktop, not sure your banking needs would be met with a virtual windows
<k1l_> wubi is not a lasting solution. better make a real install on native partitions
<nbuonanno> k1l_: Not a fan? I've only used it a time or two myself.
<cfhowlett> bittyx-desktop, your partition plan looks sound
<bittyx-desktop> nbuonanno: Thanks for the link, I'll check it out. What's the advantage opposed to just installing from a live CD?
<daftykins> nbuonanno: don't ever, ever advise WUBI please. it is an abomination
<cfhowlett> k1l_, please don't advise wubi use.  it's dead.  it's unsupported.  it WILL break machines.
<k1l_> nbuonanno: we have tons of users coming here with wubi issues. either ubuntu or windows or both are corrupted and dont boot. and we cant repair that.
<daftykins> bittyx-desktop: ignore that idea entirely, it's utterly horrible
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, None it is not supported.
<nbuonanno> Understood. So it's a deprecated solution, or it just never worked?
<daftykins> when it worked, it was hell
<bubbasaures> lol
<k1l_> nbuonanno: its more of a testing setup. if you want ubuntu make room for partitions and install it there
<bittyx-desktop> cfhowlett: Yeah, who knows about that. I'm not saying that recompiling Java would be hard, I just feel, from a dev's point of view, that asking your users to do that means that there's something wrong with what you're developing. It would be like a web-dev asking users to compile a custom build of Firefox or something.
<bittyx-desktop> So I'd just rather stick with Windows since it seems to be supported out-of-the-box.
<cfhowlett> bittyx-desktop, noted.  do to the dual then!
<nbuonanno> Gotcha. I'll strike it from memory, then. bittyx-desktop: Ignore that :). That partition scheme makes sense, though I'm not certain enough on how you should set up the boot loader.
<bittyx-desktop> Okay, thanks for the advice everybody! I just bought a new laptop and can't wait to run Ubuntu again.
<jpentland> What's the simplest way to convert an H.264 video file to 800x480 from the command line? I don't really mind if it's cropped or scaled.
<daftykins> bittyx-desktop: your partitioning setup sounded fine, though 8GB swap is a bit overkill. you only need it to match your system RAM if you want to hibernate/sleep etc
<bittyx-desktop> daftykins: I usually sleep on my desktop instead of shutting down, and since this is a laptop, it's rarely gonna be shut down anyway.
<tompsku> Any help with cups: "The PPD version (5.2.10-pre2) is not compatible with Gutenprint 5.2.9." I got this aftre last updates.
<daftykins> bittyx-desktop: if it's new, are you sure it's not installed as EFI? may be best to share a pastebin of "sudo parted -l" from inside the livecd to be sure, though as you said 2 partitions already it probably isn't
<bittyx-desktop> daftykins: I don't know what EFI is. Hold on a sec...
<daftykins> bittyx-desktop: i have to run for now but i'm sure someone else can confirm/deny
<bittyx-desktop> daftykins: Cool, thanks either way!
<daftykins> np
<bittyx-desktop> I'm gonna go and find out what EFI is and how it affects me.
<sad> Hi
<sad> is er een Nederlander aan bord ?
<anonymous> hello
<bubbasaures> sad, english?
<k1l_> !nl | sad
<ubottu> sad: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sad> Yes . Please can you help me with download new version of Firefox ?
<bubbasaures> sad, The latest is in the ubuntu repos.
<sad> I use LXlE 14.04
<anonymous> i'm italian but i speak english
<sad> I am Dutch and I speak English too !
<cfhowlett> sad, lxle is not supported here.  it's not ubuntu distro. sorry
<sad> All right . Thanks !
<bittyx-desktop> So, daftykins was asking if I have EFI - I have no idea what that is, but the output of the command they told me to run was http://pastebin.com/PQ5HtLdE
<bubbasaures> sad, This is ubuntu only support is all you will need to find their support is all.
<bittyx-desktop> How does this affect me?
<anonymous> dutch? are you from Germany?
<compdoc> Im american and I speak English too
<cfhowlett> !fefi | bittyx-desktop
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<anonymous> i don't know the word ''dutch''
<cfhowlett> anonymous, ask your UBUNTU support questions
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, You do not have efi or with windows UEFI, that is a msdos set up.
<anonymous> what?
<cfhowlett> anonymous, this is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu support questions
<bittyx-desktop> Oh, I think I do have UEFI - in my BIOS I can choose whether I want to use "UEFI only", "Legacy only", or both - and if both, the boot order - I have "both" selected and "Legacy first". Is this okay or should I change something?
<anonymous> ah sorry i thinked this is a simple chat
<NigeyS> anyone here know if i can apaches vhost configs somewhere other than site-available and sites-enabled? it seems a2ensite is debian specific ? ...
<NigeyS> store*
<anonymous> i'm sorry
<anonymous> bye
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, The hard drive info you showed us, shows a msdos on it is all, Sounds like you have a computer that's been modified was it new?
<EriC^^> bittyx-desktop: if you choose uefi then you can't boot windows anymore
<EriC^^> bittyx-desktop: you'd need to convert the partition table to gpt anyways and use an efi partition
<EriC^^> bittyx-desktop: i think the easiest thing to do is install ubuntu in legacy mode with windows
<solsTiCe> hi. When i run electrum, and choose "create wallet" and choose next it loops over and over and then crash with error " no seed found"
<bittyx-desktop> FWIW, the laptop is a ThinkPad W520, and it's a used one, if that means anything to anyone. The hard disk is a 240GB SSD, but I've installed Windows myself (had to resize the partition, as it was previously taking up the whole HDD).
<bubbasaures> !find electrum
<ubottu> Found: electrum, python-electrum
<bittyx-desktop> So if I have UEFI boot set to both (UEFI and legacy), but I have "legacy first" selected in the boot order, I should be fine?
<EriC^^> bittyx-desktop: i think if you boot the live usb/cd in legacy mode and install you'll be fine
<bittyx-desktop> EriC^^: Awesome, thank you (I'm now in the live CD booted with my current settings).
<bittyx-desktop> You people are great!
<EriC^^> no problem
<getoo> hey can you guys help me out .. i have a macbook pro and after a clean install of ubuntu  i am trying to reinstall mac osx back on it to give it to my sister .. but i cant install macosx back on it for some reason
<getoo> i am thinking i might have to remove mbr
<bubbasaures> getoo, There is an apple channel
<getoo> also it needs some kinda partition
<getoo> bubbasaures: i know
<getoo> but i need to work at it from ubuntu side first
<bubbasaures> getoo, What you want is not our issue is all.
<getoo> got it
<getoo> :(
<Noreen> good luck getoo
<getoo> hehehe
<Noreen> hi! i need to know i need to know if it's possible to install drivers without internet. can i download them from this computer (which has internet) and then put them on my computer (which doesn't)?
<bubbasaures> getoo, Nothing ubuntu can do will make this easier is all. ;)
<getoo> if i'll get any kinda help its from here as you guys understand how this worksd
<getoo> apple nerds dont understand :)
<Xe> getoo: if you DD the first 50 MB of the drive it will go into internet recovery needed mode
<Noreen> maybe tell them you have no OS on your apple, they don't need to know why
<cfhowlett> Noreen, not the recommended method but possibly.  what drivers?
<Noreen> a driver for the wireless
<cfhowlett> Noreen, what is your chipset?
<Noreen> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<getoo> hmmmm
<cfhowlett> Noreen, perfect.  go to pm and I'll get you sorted
<Noreen> awesome thank you!
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<coolstar-chromeb> is there a way I can set proxy settings in xfce?
<getoo> Xe: do u think if i remove mbr and create a HFS patition should be enough for me to reinstall the darn thing
<Xe> getoo: OSX doesn't use MBR
<getoo> i know
<getoo> but in order to use its own
<Xe> getoo: run dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4m count=256
<getoo> does it need room
<Xe> as root
<Xe> then reboot
<getoo> k
<Xe> it will be like "oh shit I can't boot"
<Xe> then it will go into network recovery mode
<getoo> hahahaha
<Xe> or you can use OSX boot media
<Xe> yeah
<Xe> it's the most weird recovery method you'll likely ever see
<getoo> bs=4m invalid number
<shuman> getoo: you should check what a command does before you type it in
<Riley> hey guys i need help setting up adb i installed android tools adb but whenever i type in adb devices nothing comes up
<getoo> shuman: k
<Riley> ive already tried adb kill server
<cfhowlett> Riley, #android
<Riley> well this is an ubuntu issue
<Riley> not android
<cfhowlett> Riley, actually it is an android issue.  if you don't have your android set, you'll get exactly the outcome you describe.  go to #android for help
<Riley> what
<Riley> that didnt even make sense
<Riley> adb is not working on ubuntu not android
<Riley> there for i need help with ubuntu
<djskittles> Riley, perhaps try the same command as root - I suspect the device access from adb will require elevated privs
<cfhowlett> Riley, no devices read because you need to set your android to debug mode.  no debugged device connected - no adb.
<Riley> yea well im soft bricked right now so i can use my phone at all and im trying to get adb setup so i can unbrick it
<cfhowlett> Riley, dude.  seriously.  go to android.
<Riley> cfhowlett, seriously dont be a douch
<cfhowlett> Riley, I know what you're doing wrong , but it's NOT an ubuntu issue.  #android will tell you more
<cfhowlett> and welcome to the /ignore list
<Riley> no they cant because they dont use ubuntu
<Riley> they would tell me to come here
<ubuntu-studio> may i ask guys What phablet is the best?
<malgorath> I just recently installed ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop.  It runs great until I put the lid down and it suspends.  Then when I open it back up, I have to power if off and back on just to get it to respond, the graphics comes up and the login windows is there but there is nothing I can do with the keyboard/mouse or trackpad.  Its completely locked, I've tried alt+f1 ctrl+alt+f2 nothing.  Is there anything that can prevent t
<malgorath> his? or a way i can tell it when the lid closes just power off
<DJones> ubuntu-studio: Its a fat tablet/phone
<DJones> ubuntu-studio: Probably anything over 7 inches
<bubbasaures> ubuntu-studio, Best is a subjective.
<coolstar-chromeb> anyone know how I can use a proxy autoconfig with ubuntu?
<coolstar-chromeb> I'm using Xubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, "best" is subjective ... personally, I prefer nexus but any of the devices in the google play store should work.  for recommendations, see reddit.com/r/android   or reddit.com/r/nexus
<arthur_afarias> As a client? Network Manager can do it to you.
<DJones> Riley: It might be worth joining #ubuntu-touch to ask, they've probably got more experience in using the android management apps under ubuntu
<ubuntu-studio> No i am looking phablet for my pocket size and what is top phablet?
<piranah> OK I have googled till my eyes hurt. Trying boot Ubuntu Live cd on Dell Vostro 3560. Error on boot drm_kms_helper panic and kernel panic not synced
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, pretty much not an ubuntu issue.  go to #nexus or #android
<ubuntu-studio> i am looking phablet for my pocket size and what is top phablet?
<piranah> I suspect the issue may be caused by the dual video cards built in intel and ATI
<Reedyseth> Guys do you know any PHP IRC Channel ?
<piranah> anyone have any ideas ?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, this is off-topic.  ask #android
<piranah> I have tried ubuntu 12.04 as well as the latest version both have the same boot issue
<zgorbyo_> hi all
<cfhowlett> piranah, you can try nomodeset to default to low level VGA.  after installation, you'll need to figure out the graphics
<Reedyseth> Guys do you know any PHP IRC Channel ?
<piranah> cfhowlett: I think i tried that from the f6 boot options. But cant rem for sure. I will give that a try thanks
<DJones> ubuntu-studio: Best tablet isn't something the ubuntu channel can answer, you need to ask the android channels or general hardware channels
<bittyx-desktop> Yay, Ubuntu 14.04.01 up and running! Thanks again everyone for your advice!
<piranah> bbiab testing suggested solution.
<ubuntu-studio> i am looking phablet for my pocket size and what is top phablet?
<DJones> ubuntu-studio: No, we don't know
<popey> ubuntu-studio: please don't keep repeating the same question
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, stop asking here.  not an ubuntu issue.
<zgorbyo_> in my ubuntu 1410, recently installed, i cant find the options for shutdown and restart, i can only choose between  lock and quit session
<ubuntu-studio> OK and where i need to go?
<daftykins> ubuntu-studio: to a phone shop
<DJones> ubuntu-studio: Google or the android channels, or the ##hardware channels, all of which you've been told already
<VanceX> ubuntu-studio: You've been told several times.
<ubuntu-studio> <DJones> thanks
<trung> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<trung> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<cfhowlett> Noreen, sent you the image via PM ...
<JRBerrios45> Hello Chat Room
<JRBerrios45> Apairantly   i'm  to Early ..LOL .. diferent time zone, i am in Puerto Rico it is 2:15 pm Here.
<xangua> !ask | JRBerrios45
<ubottu> JRBerrios45: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<matard> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<John_John_> what is the most popular c++ compiler in linux ?
<jwash> hi everyone, i'm using the /multimon switch with freerdp. how do i get a connection bar at the top so i can get back to my Ubuntu desktop?
<EriC^^> John_John_: you mean IDE?
<John_John_> i mean the full stack :)
<daftykins> John_John_: ##linux might be more relevant
<trung> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Rory> !code | John_John_
<ubottu> John_John_: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<jwash> geany ftw
<DJones> John_John_: Thats a pretty impossible question to answer, it comes down to personal preferences, you might be better asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux you might get more approproate answers than here as its not a speficic ubuntu support issue
<piranah> well still fail cant boot ubuntu live kernel panic not synced. and drm_kms_helper panic. Tried with f6 options nomodeset and that also failed
<John_John_> thanks anyways guys
<John_John_> at least can you tell me the most featured ide with debugging support under kde ?
<piranah> Tested Ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04 downloading 15.04 daily build now to see if there is a chance that well work
<bubbasaures> piranah, Did you check any iso's md5sum?
<willbradley> anyone else experienced random .bash_history corruption? this seems to happen monthly for me and it's concerning
<cfhowlett> John_John_, ask #kubuntu or #kde
<cfhowlett> Noreen, see them?
<piranah> bubbasaures: no i dont think I did. I did run the test cd though from boot menu on both tested distro's
<khang> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<piranah> also the cd's work fine on other systems. They just seem to hate my laptop
<bubbasaures> piranah, A sum check is better, how are you using the iso's on a dvd or usb and how are you loading it to this media?
<OerHeks> piranah, what laptop exactly?
<cfhowlett> piranah, always md5sum.  takes a minute.  saves a ton of aggravation
<piranah> Dell Vostro 3560 i7 with 8 gb of ram and a 250 GB ssd
<piranah> bubbasaures: burnt ISO to DVD and booted as such. Also tested with legacy boot from bios
<OerHeks> piranah, any chance win8 on it, with fastboot?
<bubbasaures> piranah, Burned as slow as possible, you seem to be aware of uefi
<piranah> Win 8 is loaded
<OerHeks> make sure fastboot is disabled and try again.
<bubbasaures> yeah seems it's more getting the hardware right for boot
<piranah> OerHeks: Thanks well check that. bubbasaures yes indeed :) Thanks
<piranah> And yes fast boot was enable. I have turned it off well reboot and test. Thanks again
<bubbasaures> piranah, Make sure W8 is off not in the hibernate for it's fast boot.
<piranah> OK still fail even with fast boot disabled
<piranah> http://imgur.com/SNWjqoz,7Nk4xS4
<piranah> screen shot of the error
<toothe> I noticed that when I have key-based authentication, I'm not shown what packages I need to update.
<toothe> how do I get prompted for that, despite using key-based authentication?
<gcollura> #ubuntu-it
<piranah> starting to think I will never see ubuntu loaded on this laptop
<toothe> piranah: what's wrong?
<toothe> oh, a kernel panic...eeke
<toothe> what kernel version are you using? 32 or 64?
<toothe> and, do you have any hardware plugged in?
<bubbasaures> piranah, You turned the fast boot off, is windows still in it's fast boot hibernate? Not sure that is the issue but windows has to be truly off.
<VanceX> ^ As in, unplug and remove battery... Then reinstall.
<piranah> bubbasaures: naa i did a full shut down
<piranah> toothe: 64
<piranah> VanceX: I have not pulled the battery however full shutdown power off and re try booting the live cd same issue
<piranah> I spose I could pull the bat but I dont think that well make much difference lol
<daftykins> what same issue?
<VanceX> piranah: Worth a try, I should think:)
 * daftykins looks up
<piranah> kernel panic not synced see screen shot posted above for full details
<daftykins> piranah: ah yes, sure your download wasn't corrupted? sure your media created ok?
<piranah> Yes media and ISO are good tested with 2 versions 12.04 and 14.04
<piranah> Also media boots on alt systems with no issues
<daftykins> piranah: any BIOS updates available for the system?
<VanceX> piranah: What about other iso's working on that lappy?
<piranah> Did that as well today just to see if the bios update would solve no change
<jasno> Howdy!  Trying to make a custom minimal live cd using live-boot.  When I run "lb build" it fails: "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'contrib/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)"  Any ideas?  Thx
<piranah> VanceX: as mentioned I tested with with 12.04 and 14.04
<piranah> same error
<piranah> also tested with nomodeset in case it was video related
<daftykins> piranah: nothing online about your model of system? did i read right earlier that you're using DVDs?
<piranah> yes
<daftykins> piranah: note my use of two question marks, expecting two answers :)
<piranah> daftykins: nothing on google etc. System is a Dell Vostro 3560 8GB of Ram 250 GB SSD dual graphics
<rays> tried some google-fu, but haven't found any docs on installing ubuntu on a mac mini (late 2014 model) is it the same as the 2012 models? (did wifi change between these two?) anyone know?
<daftykins> piranah: dual graphics as in...? nvidia optimus?
<bubbasaures> piranah, I saw crashes in the 3.7 kernel associated with the ac adapter is all.
<christian__> hello i want to move files from my old encrypted home folder to my new one. problem is when i mount it to /tmp/ the files are "read-only" . how can i move them?
<piranah> Intel and ATI switchable
<piranah> hrmm
<daftykins> piranah: no settings in BIOS/EFI to change between i take it?
<daftykins> screens of every setup page would be useful
<piranah> daftykins: nope no options other then legacy boot which I have also done
<piranah> I can screen shot each page of the BIOS if you like.
<christian__> *bump* hello i want to move files from my old encrypted home folder to my new one. problem is when i mount it to /tmp/ the files are "read-only" . how can i move them?
<cfhowlett> christian__, sudo cp foo.deb
<christian__> cfhowlett i would like to *move* the files instead
<cfhowlett> christian__, sudo mv       ?
<jasno> any recommendations for creating a minimal, command-line only, live usb from 14.04 that actually works?  Tried debootstrap and 'live boot' but I'm not capable of getting either one to work.
<daftykins> christian__: mount it read-write.
<daftykins> jasno: mini.iso
<christian__> you're a geniuis
<christian__> thanks will try
<piranah> note http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10605/ a lower end version of my laptop is Ubuntu Certified.
<daftykins> piranah: does yours have this hybrid disk setup too?
<piranah> dont think so as I pulled the orginal drive and replaced it with a SSD
<cfhowlett> I've heard discouraging stories about the hybrid SSD + linux
<daftykins> piranah: hmm, booted without a drive in yet for fun?
<piranah> daftykins: nope but thats a good idea
<piranah> I'll try that next. If it is the drive that is causing the issue that will suck lol
<daftykins> so you changed to an SSD and installed windows 8 to that already 0o
<christian__> so after moving the files how can i open them as a normal user?
<piranah> yup
<daftykins> i'd probably also try installing on another machine then transplanting
<daftykins> but, baby steps :)
<christian__> i dont have the rights
<piranah> :) Thanks all for the help again. Im gonna go find my screw driver lol
<shuman> you gotta fight! for your right!
<shuman> ;)
<daftykins> christian__: chown, chmod
<christian__> hmmm which attributes then?
<jasno> daftykins:  I need more customization than that.  Is there an easy way to add/remove packages to it?  Trying to make a custom hard-drive imager USB stick that boots into a bash script which will prompt the user and run gparted/mkfs/tar as needed.
<daftykins> christian__: share a pastebin of "ls -al /path/to/newly/copied/files" so we can see what we're dealing with
<daftykins> jasno: no idea.
<daftykins> mini.iso is just for installing really
<linusthebear> Hello, I am experiencing slight static on my display.  It is most noticeable when looking at a black color.  It is quite problematic for color correcting my RAW images.  Is this possible a driver issue?
<daftykins> jasno: hard drive imager? what's wrong with clonezilla?
<cfhowlett> linusthebear, or a failing gpu or a loose connection ... lots of possibles ...
<linusthebear> Well shit.
<linusthebear> Best way to proceed?
<daftykins> don't use that language here.
<linusthebear> Oh, Sorry.
<linusthebear> I dont mean to not abide by the rules.
<christian__> can't ls the folder dont have he privileges
<daftykins> christian__: use sudo again.
<jasno> daftykins: looked at it and it's almost what I want.  I need to handle varying drive sizes and i'm not sure if it can handle that.  I'd feel more comfortable modifying a debian/ubuntu based iso.
<linusthebear> Its a laptop, and a fairly new one.
<daftykins> jasno: clonezilla runs from debian :)
<linusthebear> Id be surprised if the GPU was failing of disconnected.
<linusthebear> *or
<daftykins> linusthebear: first steps then 1) identify your graphics hardware 2) identify which driver you're using
<daftykins> linusthebear: install pastebinit and run "lspci | pastebinit" for 1)
<nusr> xorg is using up a lot of system resources. i have the nvidia drivers installed, and firefox tabs, vm and libreoffice open..is it normal. i can hear the fan humming..
<Tarsier> Newbiew
<linusthebear> One thing - is that I cant seem to switch to a proprietary driver from the GUI
<linusthebear> lspci gives  Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8400 / R3 Series]
<linusthebear> and no - Not a newbie
<jasno> daftykins: oh, sorry I was thinking of systemrescuecd which is gentoo(i think).  Still though clonezilla gives me more than I need.  I also need to make the whole thing seamless to an end user(i.e. pop in the usb key, select upgrade or install in the isolinux menu, call my script and walk the user through it via custom prompts).
<grenangen> So, might be the wrong forum, so please redirect if that's the case. Question: Hows the battery life on System76 Galago UltraPro?
<nusr> Tarsier: why you got to hurt my feels :)
<linusthebear> and Im using the X org ATI wrapper
<daftykins> jasno: why on earth are you giving end users cloning tasks?
<jasno> daftykins:  honestly I've wasted so much time trying to make a custom cd now that I kinda have to see it through or look like an asshat.  I can't believe the process is so fragile nowadays but I guess you get what you pay for.
<cfhowlett> grenangen, https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=system+76+performance&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz35
<jasno> daftykins: it's a field upgrade for an embedded video server.  other people have decided to use the 'format and untar an image' approach for upgrading the system partition and I'm not able to change that
<linusthebear> I mean, is there a way to switch drivers not from unity?
<mengo_> is there any good and i mean really good !! OCR program in ubuntu that can extract text from an image jpg ??
<linusthebear> mengo_: Google Drive had a decent OCR
<grenangen> cfhowlett: Sure, search is fine, but I wanted some real experience, so if someone here has been using the Galago UltraPro, how has it performed for you? Battery keeps what it promises etc :)
<linusthebear> *has
<linusthebear> but I can understand why youd want to do it locally.
<jasno> daftykins: I created debian packages for our software but no one wants to use them... just format and untar an image from a 'golden reference system'.   Whatever...
<daftykins> jasno: sounds like you created work for yourself where there was none ;)
<jasno> daftykins: Well, I don't make the decisions, I just get paid to implement them
<bubbasaures> grenangen, There is a system76 section on the ubuntu forums
<intheguts> hi
<jasno> daftykins: so much wrong with this project... Hell, I'd never use ubuntu(or debian) to build an embedded system... but this is the second time this year someone has paid me to do it... gah...
<Noreen> i have these tar.gz files and i've extracted them using tar xzvf  but i can't get them to install, tehy don't have a file inside them called "install"
<intheguts> I managed to get my internal isight from this macbook 3,1 working but the firewire isight doesnt work?
<nusr> is there a way to disable visual effects in 14.04?
<intheguts> anyone here ever got that working?
<Tarsier> hi
<daftykins> Noreen: stop. are you sure that's the only way to get the programs you want? because that's a very bad way to go about getting them
<Noreen> i haven't got internet
<Noreen> on the ubuntu computer
<Nedal> Hi, I m trying to install  Matlab on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS but it seems like it doesn t progress anymore, is it normal ?
<daftykins> Noreen: why?
<Noreen> is it really important why?
<Noreen> i need these files, they have drivers that allow me to get the internet, i had to copy these files from the computer with internet to the computer without it
<Noreen> i have no ethernet cable
<Noreen> they are drivers for the wireless card
<daftykins> Noreen: given you could be going about it the wrong way, yes - the reason is strongly important.
<daftykins> what's the wireless card model?
<Noreen> ok. but i have no internet. how else can i do it?
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<bubbasaures> nusr, This the unity desktop?
<Noreen> daftykins "<cfhowlett> get the files.  install the files.  use wifi"
<Noreen> that's what i'm doing
<intheguts> you cant find your wireless card info with your ternminal?
<Noreen> get cape wear cape fly
<daftykins> Noreen: alright so you can't even share what model it is?
<Noreen> i have the info for it
<Noreen> i know exactly what it is
<Noreen> i've done all that already
<BluesKaj> Noreen, if you extracted the file then binary should run, most co tar/bz files don't have an installer
<BluesKaj> co=compressed
<intheguts> I think I will be out of luck with my problem though
<Nedal> Hi guys , I m trying to install  Matlab on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS but it seems like it doesn t progress anymore, is it normal ?
<MM[TexasTech]> Rylan are you here? Its Anthony
<bubbasaures> Nedal, You need to parse that to actual details.
<Noreen> blueskai "sudo dpkg -i these two packages in sequence;
<Noreen> "<cfhowlett> /etc/pool/main/d/dkms/dkmsFOO         etc/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-sourceFOO"
<Noreen> i have no idea how to do that
<MM[TexasTech]> Rylan?
<SavKobani> hi
<Nedal> bubbasaures_ how s that ?
<SavKobani> is i386 version of ubuntu the same as 686?
<SavKobani> i only see i386 for virtalbox
<bubbasaures> Nedal, I see this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB   "it seems like it doesn t progress anymore, is it normal ?"  This has no real meaning is all
<MM[TexasTech]> Rylan if you see this let me know
<daftykins> Noreen: copy the .deb files over onto the target system... open a terminal application, browse to where they are and run "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<Noreen> i haven't got .deb files i have .tar.gz
<Noreen> he thought they were deb because he thought i had ubuntu, they come with ubuntu (i'd told him i had lubuntu and i do)
<Nedal> bubbasaures_ it s been like 45 min and it s not installed yet, programs usually don t take all this time .. I was wondering if there s a problem with that
<daftykins> Noreen: so what do you see inside the .tar.gz you downloaded? seems like you're doing this a bit too blind
<Noreen> so because they aren't on lubuntu i have to copy them over from anotehr computer and for some reason he told me to get tar.bz and ive no idea what to do with them
<Noreen> yeah i'm completely blind
<Noreen> it doesn't say much inside.. template.. template.. authors.. copying.. dkms..
<Noreen> lots of things, i don't know.. makefile.. is that it?
<daftykins> Noreen: right well you're being a bit resistant to the process by refusing to share what the model is, so...
<Noreen> what?
<bubbasaures> Nedal, For help here you have to detail exactly what you have done and where you are at, at times. Matlab is not common here.
<Noreen> but i said that before
<Noreen> sorry
<tunafish> Is there an alternate installer image for 14.04 lts?
<linusthebear> Hello - When I try to change my graphics driver, it just revert back to Xorg.
<Noreen> i've been at this for about 5 hours
<linusthebear> suggestions?
<Noreen> and i've had to start over again several times
<Noreen> i thought giving the model number would mean starting over again
<trijntje> linusthebear: yeah, thats a known bug with the non-free driver package
<Noreen> i only wanted to know how to install these files, i didn't realize it was necessary
<Noreen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254994 < explained
<bubbasaures> Nedal, In simplest terms, you have to dangle the details like a trout fisherman. ;)
<kostkon> !alternate | tunafish
<ubottu> tunafish: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<flufffer> hey, i've got a semitrivia question about something that is or used to be in the software center.
<linusthebear> trijntje: Hmm alright. What shall i do to use the proprietary driver?
<dreamcat5> hello! software updater (dpkg underneath) is failing to upgrade my kernel ever since i moved /boot onto a fat32 partition
<sha512> how good is laptop mode tools configuration
<trijntje> linusthebear: I dont know, I'm still waiting myself to have this bug fixed
<linusthebear> trijntje: Can I help fix this?
<kostkon> !mini | tunafish, you could try that
<ubottu> tunafish, you could try that: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dreamcat5> i get:  error setting ownership of vmlinuz operation not permitted subprocess paste was killed by signal broken pipe
<Noreen> daftykins: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254994
<dreamcat5> from dpkg
<trijntje> dreamcat5: why did you do that? Is it even possible to put linux on fat32, that filesystem is very limited?
<Ankhers> Is there a way to give a certain user access to start/stop a given upstart script?
<linusthebear> trijntje: Yes linux will run on FAT32
<dreamcat5> trijntje: so that i can set grub-reboot menu (next-boot selection) from windows (dual booting)
<dreamcat5> trijntje: but also because its where easy2boot is installed (grub.exe)
<trijntje> linusthebear: you can mark 'affects me too' on the bug page, and keep an eye on it in case developers need someone to test a fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1390032
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1390032 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Cannot install nonfree drivers due to dependency problem" [High,Confirmed]
<tunafish> thanks, kostkon, so, looks like I can't setup lvm using the default image? I want a lvm with / and swap, and a ntfs partition. I couldn't make it.
<kostkon> tunafish, can't help you on that
<linusthebear> Thx All.
<dreamcat5> it boots fabulously fine with /boot and the linux kernel files on a FAT32 partition. if only i can get around this stupid dpkg error when upgrading
<flufffer> i'm trying to remember the name of a lo-fi sad game series of two, on the software center. i must've seen them two or three years ago and they might still be there
<dreamcat5> because FAT32 has no permissions, when the dpkg install script tried to chown / chmod it's permission denied --> failure
<hxm> do you give support to home media hard drives?
<dreamcat5> i could temporarily move my /boot onto / and remount it afterwards. but that's a hassle to keep doing that for every kernel upgrade being pushed out by ubuntu software updater
<daftykins> Noreen: ah yes a classic broadcom install. it's truly a shame you couldn't source a network cable, that would've taken a lot less than 5 hours.
<daftykins> hxm: no
<Noreen> it is a shame indeed!
<hxm> why
<Noreen> i updated the thread with the advice from the other guy
<daftykins> hxm: is it running Linux...
<daftykins> Ubuntu, specifically :P
<sahra> ok danke.
<Nedal> bubbasaures_ Ok, I ll make it easier, I want to stop installing the program, it s in progress. What should I do ?
<hxm> i dont know what is running, i had a NAS, the HD crashed, so i replaced it and installed the firmware on it, then i discovered i can open telnet, and then enabled ssh daemon, and then installed apt-get
<hxm> and it barely works, seems a binary-arm
<bubbasaures> Nedal, How are you installing?
<daftykins> hxm: yes, no support here.
<hxm> ok thanks
<Nedal> via the Software Center
<Nedal> bubassaures_ via the Software Center
<Nedal> bubbassaures_ via the Software Center
<daftykins> Noreen: hang on let me see if i can find something.
<Noreen> daftykins i'm going to try dkpg -i ing them fromt the desktop
<flufffer> anyone remember this game? very pixelly and quiet, there was something about your character's hair greying in the first one, and the second starts with you playing catch with a little girl. very odd and memento-mori
<bubbasaures> Nedal, I don't think the full matlab install is in the ubuntu repos so have no idea what you have or are doing, or if stopping it will leave you just hanging a bit or a lot on installing. However I gave you the wiki which is clear on how to install in 14.04.
<daftykins> Noreen: doesn't work with anything not .deb - waste of time.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Hi all
<BluesKaj> flufffer,, do you have a ubuntu related question?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Does anyone feel like tackling a weird samba share related issue? In other words helping out a budding novice? 8)
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: the better way to ask that would be with a pastebin of your config and log issues in hand
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Could I just give a little background
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: in a pastebin perhaps, so it's all in one link.
<daftykins> we don't really benefit from a life story ;)
<bubbasaures> Nedal, It appears the matlab-support is what you get from the ubuntu repos, installed after you follow the wikis install info.
<MM[TexasTech]> Rylan are you there?
<Nedal> bubbassaures_ so I can t stop it ? I leave the installing on in the software center and follow wiki ?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Basically I'm the 'primary' user on my machine.  And my wife is another user.  We access the same Windows 7 KVM virtual machine.  I have set up smb.conf very simply for myself and I am able to see the share as a network drive in the VM.  But I had to do some very weird extra config in the samba config to get my wife's working.  I'd like to share it
<Ubuntu_User_SA> and maybe get some idea why I had to do it
<bubbasaures> MM[TexasTech], Stop coming here and asking if people are here.
<flufffer> blueskaj, the thing in question is a usc application; is there somewhere you could point me?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> [Samba_share_rmtonkin]
<Ubuntu_User_SA> path = /home/rmtonkin/Documents
<Ubuntu_User_SA> available = yes
<Ubuntu_User_SA> valid users = rmtonkin
<Ubuntu_User_SA> read only = no
<Ubuntu_User_SA> browseable = yes
<Ubuntu_User_SA> public = yes
<Noreen> daftykins just to let you know i got cut off about 3 minutes ago so if you said anything i missed it
<unopaste> Ubuntu_User_SA you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<flufffer> i was worried it was too off topic actually
<m_tadeu> hi....I have a file that has read only permissions(user,group,others) and now I can't even delete them...how can I fix that?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I tried to paste a few lines from my config file but I got muted.
<dale____> how can I get rid of the new scroller in 14.04LTS and get the old scroller?
<genii> Ubuntu_User_SA: Use a pastebin instead as the bot told you.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Sorry Daftykins, how does the pastebin process work again?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> sorry guys
<daftykins> Noreen: ok, yeah i'm looking into some things. do you have 64-bit installed?
<BluesKaj> flufffer, it is offtopic...no idea what usc is
<Noreen> daftykins yup it's 64bit
<genii> !pastebin | Ubuntu_User_SA
<ubottu> Ubuntu_User_SA: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> Noreen: can you download this and transfer it to the target system? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/157283339/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.141%2Bbdcom-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Ubuntu_User_SA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9334632/
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I had to do some weird extra config to get my wife's samba share to work but I don't know why I had to do it
<bubbasaures> dale____, http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/05/tweak-disable-overlay-scroll-bar-ubuntu-14-04/   here is one of sevral ways
<Noreen> daftykins k i will do that now, thakns :)
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Windows was telling me it couldn't access the files.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I also had to chown the directory recursively in order to make her the owner of everything
<daftykins> Noreen: whilst that's on the go, can you tell me what *interface names* you see for network connections by opening the terminal program on the target system and typing "ifconfig -a" - an example would be "lo" and "eth0"
<Ubuntu_User_SA> but now it seems to work.  But dunno why it didn't work with the simple samba config that I use for my own user
<Noreen> eth 0, lo
<alan_> I set up wlan0 during setup (text-mode, an old laptop) and connected successfully during installation. But, after the first boot, `ifconfig` only shows "lo". Do I need to run setup differently to get the network settings from setup to apply to the installed system?
<daftykins> Noreen: ok good stuff, so if you copy that folder to the desktop (or anywhere else you can recognise, like /home/<your username>/ then in the terminal typing "ls" should show that .deb file there (or you may have to change directory to it) are you ok on the command line?
<Noreen> daftykins: eth0, lo. ... i got a message "dependency is not satisfiable: dkms
<daftykins> Noreen: that was from running sudo dpkg -i on this deb, was it?
<MM[TexasTech]> Rylan are you there?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I'm here
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I pastebinned the results I wanted to discuss
<Noreen> the lubuntu terminal is awful, i don't know how to copy and paste into it
<Noreen> ctrl+v doesn't work and neither does right click paste
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Noreen: shift + ctrl + v
<Ubuntu_User_SA> or right click paste
<sha512> hey anybody can tell me how is laptop-mode tool configuration for laptops...does it make a good difference
<Noreen> k thank you ubuntu user!
<Ubuntu_User_SA> 8)
<Noreen> daftykins i get the same error message whether i do it through the terminal or not, i need that other dependency
<Noreen> i have it as a tar not as a deb
<daftykins> Noreen: yeah, i was trying to get that info by asking XD
<daftykins> Noreen: ignore the tars, they're not an option - grab http://launchpadlibrarian.net/140983736/dkms_2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu4_all.deb
<Noreen> k thank you daftykins!
<Ubuntu_User_SA> does anyone feel like looking at my samba config?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9334632/
<terackus> can someone tell me what program i use to copy and burn a a DVD using a DVD+RDL disk
<daftykins> copy?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> terackus: I use K3B and devede
<daftykins> what kind of DVD?
<daftykins> Noreen: how's that coming along?
<k1l_> !away > Mish|WalkingDead
<ubottu> Mish|WalkingDead, please see my private message
<terackus> I used Brasero to make back ups but will not burn DL DVD i tryed K3B but the disk will not load on DVD player
<Ubuntu_User_SA> try devede maybe
<daftykins> terackus: sounds illegal.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> That creates nice DVDs
<Noreen> daftykins it says i have broken dependencies :(
<Noreen> can i tell it to ignore the dependencies?
<w23rdst> Hi friends.
<daftykins> Noreen: alright, can you copy the terminal output into a text file and bring it online so i can found out what's happening?
<w23rdst> Can someone give me the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<w23rdst> Hi Daftykins.
<genii> !ot | w23rdst
<ubottu> w23rdst: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<w23rdst> Thank you ubottu.
<MM[TexasTech]> Rylan are you there?
<w23rdst> You are a good guy
<Noreen> daftykins the terminal just says "errors were encountered" it's when i try to instal it using deb installer i get that bit about broken dependencies
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Does anyone have a moment to look at my samba config?  I know DaftyKins is busy at the moment
<daftykins> Noreen: i was asking you to use sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<w23rdst> I will be glad to help you ubuntu_user
<Ubuntu_User_SA> w23rdst: thank you
<Noreen> that's what i used
<w23rdst> What do you need help with, Ubuntu_User?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> w23rdst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9334632/
<daftykins> Noreen: so i need to see what it's saying
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Could you look at that
<terackus> i own the copy i have replaced the disk 3 times my kids the the movie i just an tired of buying new one
<daftykins> terackus: still illegal i'm afraid
<rootz> I'm having an issue that I can't seem to figure out. Ever since I switched my work machine from unity to xfce one of my monitors in the display port get synchronization error. In order to fix it I need to change resolution to anything and then back to 1080p. I tried the following updating my intel graphics drivers, changing cables, changing display port. This error only occurs on reboot. Is there anyway to force the xfce4-settings:display to never change.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> w23rdst: basically I had to do quite a bit of extra config to get my wife's samba share to be viewed as a network drive in a windows 7 VM
<w23rdst> This is weird, Ubuntu_User.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> So my samba share, the top one, worked fine and required little config
<Noreen> ctrl+shift+v still won't paste
<Ubuntu_User_SA> her's didn't work and I couldn't access via win 7 so I had to add options regarding file permissions
<Ubuntu_User_SA> dunno why
<w23rdst> I'm sorry but I am new to IRC ubuntu_User.
<Noreen> i have to hand copy the name of the file, maybe i messed it up
<w23rdst> I won't be of much help I'm afraid.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> if you click on that link, you will see the portion of the file that deals with samba
<w23rdst> Daftykins, can you help Ubuntu_User?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> w23rdst: He's busy
<bubbasaures> w23rdst, enjoy the free coffee and bowling.
<terackus> but its ok to convert to AVI but not make a back up
<w23rdst> Ubuntu_User, me and daftykins are good friends.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Was just wondering why I had to use create mask = 0777 directory mask = 0777 and force user = gltonkin
<w23rdst> What do you mean Bubbasaures.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> 8)
<Noreen> i can't copy or paste out of the terminal, shift doesn't help
<BluesKaj> Noreen, ctrl+v
<bubbasaures> joke
<Noreen> i did that
<Noreen> that doesn't work on any terminal ever
<Noreen> well that i've used
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Noreen: ctrl shift v should work.  otherwise right click paste
<Noreen> neither works
<Ubuntu_User_SA> weird
<Noreen> xterm
<EriC^^> Noreen: are you in the gui or a tty?
<imastupidguest> I learned that I can switch between tabs in gnome-terminal by pressing Alt + < Tab # > which is great, but this only works with the row of numbers on the keyboard. Is there a way to make this work with my number pad as well?
<daftykins> Noreen: you copy by mouse highlighting.
<Noreen> i can't
<EriC^^> Noreen: just select the text, go to the paste site and click the middle mouse button to paste, ( or left and right together on a touchpad )
<popey> Noreen: xchat doesn't support CTRL+SHIFT+V
<popey> Noreen: sorry, Xterm, I meant to say
<popey> Noreen: maybe try gnome terminal or terminator
<Ubuntu_User_SA> maybe standard ubuntu ternimal?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> that works fine
<popey> or any other terminal from the recent past
<Noreen> this is the standard
<Noreen> this is lubuntu
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Ah... Not familiar with that distro
<Noreen> i can't download a better terminal because the wireless is the thing i am trying to get working
<popey> #lubuntu is -> that way :D
<Ubuntu_User_SA> w23rdst: are u familiar with samba tho?
<popey> Noreen: you can middle-mouse click paste in xterm
<popey> (both mouse buttons together = middle click)
<Noreen> when i  middle mouse what happens is it resends the last thing i put in the terminal
<EriC^^> Noreen: are you trying to paste something ?
<popey> middle mouse click will paste whatever you have highlighted in some other window
<Noreen> yes i am trying to copy and paste an error message
<Noreen> why can't i just handtype it
<popey> so highlight url in other browser, move mouse to xterm and middle click
<Noreen> tthat doesn't work
<w23rdst> Ubuntu_User, I just started using Ubuntu like a month ago, sorry.
<Noreen> i am trying to copy text which is IN xterm
<EriC^^> Noreen: select the text in xterm which you want to copy, then click the middle mouse button in the paste site to paste it
<Ubuntu_User_SA> w23rdst: Oh okay 8(
<popey> Noreen: so hilight, middle click, job done
<w23rdst> I'm sorry I can't be of much help, Ubuntu_user.
<Noreen> that doesn't work
<Noreen> i have tried that
<Noreen> a few tiems
<popey> Noreen: does your mouse have a middle button?
<EriC^^> Noreen: ok, which command are you trying to paste?
 * spithash pokes Ahnberg 
<Noreen> yes it does. that's what i did to try it
<popey> Noreen: just type it in then
<Ubuntu_User_SA> w23rdst: No worries 8)  I need to find someone who really knows their way around Samba and using it to share directories with virtual machines, specifically windows 7
<Noreen> i am not trying to paste a command
<Noreen> never mind
<Noreen> thank you everyone
<popey> rather than waste time trying to get paste working
<EriC^^> Noreen: i know, but what is the command you are running which you want the output of?
<Noreen> i was going to do that but then everyoen started asking me questions about it
<Noreen> i am not going to try to get xterm to work
<Noreen> i haven't got time
<Noreen> never mind
<Noreen> eric forget it it doesn't matter
<EriC^^> Noreen: hold on
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<w23rdst> Ubuntu_User, I am sure daftykins can  help you with that. You should message him.
<Noreen> daftykins i am going to hand type it and put it in ubuntu paste bin
<MM[TexasTech]> Rylan are you there?
<Bazyl> hello, how can i update glibc on ubuntu 14.04LTS ?
<w23rdst> Rylan just left, TexasTech
<k1l_> MM[TexasTech]: just ask the whole channel, so other people can help you if they know
<Ubuntu_User_SA> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<imastupidguest> Anyone on the keybinding question?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> that should update all software that needs it
<Ubuntu_User_SA> all software that needs updating I mean
<EriC^^> Noreen: type dpkg -i <filename.deb> | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Noreen: and give daftykins the link it returns
<k1l_> Noreen: mark text, ctrl+shift+c if its in terminal, then ctrl+v in the pastbin website.
<w23rdst> Daftykins is a great friend :)
<Noreen> i don't haev internet eric so i can't do that
<Ahnberg> spithash: eeek!
<popey> w23rdst: can you please stop pinging people randomly
<Noreen> thank you for your help
<daftykins> w23rdst: stop highlighting me, i don't know you
<Noreen> but i am not trying to get xterm to work
<popey> k1l_: xterm, that doesn't work.
<Noreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9335024/ daftykins
<w23rdst> We talkd yesterday daftykins. You don't remember me, dude?
<w23rdst> talked*
<christian__> hmmm sudo mv  /dir is still worklking
<popey> w23rdst: this is a support channel, please take discussion elsewhere
<christian__> directory is some 100gb big
<christian__> is that normal?
<genii> w23rdst: For casual chat not related to Ubuntu support questions, you should go instead to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Ubuntu_User_SA> christian__: I found issues copying large files.  there are lots of URLs about it if you google it.  Weird, it copies really quick and then slows down significantly/  I notice it a lot when copying from USB drives and so forth
<spithash> Ahnberg: I wasn't expecting to find someone I know in here :) but life is full of surprises! :)
<genii> w23rdst:  /join #ubuntu-offtopic is how to go there.
<Bazyl> i want to install drivers for my HD 7850 on ubuntu 14.04LTS  can someone answer my few questions ?
<Noreen> these files come by default on ubuntu, do they? maybe i should just give up and get ubuntu instead of lubuntu.. but if i did that adn the internet STILL didn't work
<daftykins> Noreen: EriC^^ i don't know what's going on there? any ideas? i may also have to leave soon
<christian__> does this have anything to do with the files being encrypted?
<Ahnberg> spithash: I'm everywhere! :P Hows it going man?
<spithash> Ahnberg: getting ready to have dinner :) 10:23pm here in Greece
<Saleem> how to create new network proxy in ubuntu 12.04 using virtualbox
<Ahnberg> spithash: somewhat late for dinner no? :P I just got home from dinner and beers, doing some work now.
<surt> I have a gigabit network using nfsv4, iperf gives me an average bandwidth of 94Mbits/sec. Up until recently I've been getting excellent transfer speeds averaging 80MB/s almost hitting theoretical max. But now, I'm getting a burst of that speed and then it's dropping to an average of 1.3MB/s. The only changes made are apt-get upgrades, can someone please help me narrow this bug down?
<Noreen> daftykins does ubuntu come with the broadcom drivers pre-installed?
<daftykins> Noreen: it does not... i had a macbook i installed this on just the other day, i plugged a network cable in and had it installed in seconds.
<Noreen> i don't have a network cable
<Ahnberg> spithash: trying to expand the drive of a Windows machine I have in Amazon EC2. Never done it before. A bit backwards.
<daftykins> Noreen: i know that, i'm informing you of just how easy it is when you have a £1/$1/€1 item ;)
<Noreen> i can't get one
<k1l_> !ot | Ahnberg spithash
<ubottu> Ahnberg spithash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spithash> Ahnberg: awesome, have a good one then. (it is a bit late for dinner but I had a really busy day and my girlfriend well.. my.. wife in a few days.. has still some work to do so I'm waiting for her to finish.. (yes the news is that I'm getting married)
<spithash> :P
<Noreen> i am in a small town in turkey i've never been to before
<Noreen> if i coudl get one i would get oen
<spithash> ubottu: oh ok, sorry for the mess
<ubottu> spithash: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Noreen> believe me this is not fun for me
<Noreen> i don't even speak turkish
<Ahnberg> spithash: take care man!
<Ubuntu_User_SA> noreen: what u doing in Turkey lol?
<Noreen> how am i even going to recognize a computer shop
<Noreen> if they even have one here
<Noreen> in this town
<Noreen> if i could get one i would, believe me
<EriC^^> Noreen: daftykins i think ubuntu comes with the bc driver
<cr3> hi folks, how can I solve the problem of "The following packages have been kept back: xorg xserver-xorg"?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Your trying to get Lubuntu working in some small town in Turkey?  That's a weird combination of events 8) lol
<surt> lol
<EriC^^> Noreen: do you have a live usb/cd?
<BluesKaj> Noreen, if you have no ISP how do you intend to connect to the internet even if you can install the correct driver?
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: this is not a chat channel
<Noreen> yes i do eric^^
<MM[TexasTech]> Rylan are you there?
<Noreen> i have wireless blueskaj
<EriC^^> Noreen: ok, go to pool/main/B
<k1l_> MM[TexasTech]: stop that please
<Noreen> i am looking for drivers for my wireless blueskaj
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I know, I came here looking for support and then I realised DaftyKins is like the only expert here 8) lol
<Noreen> eric^^ there is no pool, this is lubuntu
<Noreen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254994
<BluesKaj> wireless still requires an ISP unless you're using a cell phone connection
<alan_> I'm having this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/471763/cannot-see-use-wireless-on-ubuntu-14-04-server , how can I add my wireless information from setup to the installed system?
<Noreen> blueskaj i have an isp.. why do you tihnk i don't have one
<EriC^^> Noreen: i just mounted a lubuntu iso, it's there
<Noreen> blueskaj i was on ubuntu a few hours ago on that computer, this was supposed to be an upgrade
<EriC^^> Noreen: you're not being cooperative at all, and you are talking to like a million people at the same time
<Noreen> blueskaj how could i be talking to you right now if i didn't already have wireless internet
<EriC^^> can you focus!?
<Noreen> ok
<Noreen> i looked for it earlier and i couldn't find it eric^^
<EriC^^> do you know how to mount the cd?
<Noreen> it's a usb
<Noreen> and yes
<BluesKaj> Noreen, ok sorry , my mistake , I assumed you had no ISP and were trying to connect with a cell dongle
<EriC^^> ok, you should have a "pool" directory
<Noreen> ok let me reboot
<BluesKaj> Noreen, a phone ?
<Noreen> did you read the thread?
<alan_> Noreen: yes, I'm in the same spot the asker is and there is no solution posted
<BluesKaj> ok bbl ..gonna check to see if my community mailbox is thawed out
<Noreen> yeah that's my thread, i put it up because every time a new person starts helping me they ask the same questions and they forget things or are surprised that i have lubuntu not ubuntu etc.
<saleem> how to create new proxy setting for ubuntu 12.04 using virtualbox tell me
<Kryptopocalypse> Hello
<Noreen> k eric^^ i am in the live usb, and there is no pool..
<Noreen> there's a proc
<surt> Sorry, not sure if anyone saw my post but I just noticed I'm connected to a gigabit network at 100mbps. This used to work flawlessly on 1000mbps, but since an update I can't change it: "sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000" = "Cannot advertise speed 1000". Any ideas?
<skicrazy> can anyone help me with unrealircd? http://pastebin.com/cm7mHriE
<saleem> tell me
<Noreen> eric^^ it says opt proc rofs.. no pool
<EriC^^> Noreen: when you mean you're in the live usb what do you mean?
<vami> hi
<EriC^^> you booted into it?
<Noreen> eric^^ you told me to boot into the live sb...
<EriC^^> no
<Noreen> ... what did you want me to do?
<Noreen> there is no pool in either of them
<Kryptopocalypse> next
<EriC^^> i asked you if you had it, cause the files you need are on it
<EriC^^> and i asked you if you knew how to mount it
<Noreen> ok i'll reboot again
<EriC^^> Noreen: to mount the .iso or the cd
<Noreen> do you just mean right click mount?
<EriC^^> ( from your filemanager, pcmanfm if possible )
<EriC^^> yes!
<EriC^^> Noreen: do you have internet access with the live usb btw?
<Noreen>  no i don't
<Bazyl> i want to install drivers for my HD 7850 on ubuntu 14.04LTS  can anyone answer my few questions ?
<daftykins> !ask | Bazyl
<ubottu> Bazyl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MM[TexasTech]> Rylan are you there?
<Noreen> eric^^ what makes you think the files are on the usb? i looked for them before and i couldn't find them, and there is nothing called "pool" i looked for that and couldn't find it
<Noreen> oh wait there it is
<Noreen> lol
<Bazyl> do i need to update my gclib 2.19 to start diver installator from http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64
<Noreen> i've been doing this too long
<Bleakwiser> how would i go about uninstalling a software from source?
<dario> ciao friends
<Bleakwiser> i'm debaing whether iw ant to make install mesos or just copy the build dir over to /opt
<Bleakwiser> not sure how hard cleanup is though
<EriC^^> Bleakwiser: depends on what was written
<EriC^^> by the author of the program
<Bleakwiser> i see thanks, i'll head over to #mesos
<Jordan_U> Bazyl: Did you already try the "Additional Drivers" tool?
<EriC^^> Noreen: which broadcom do you have?
<Bazyl> no i dont
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I think I'll come back another time when you all aren't so busy.  Would be nice to understand Samba config a little better
<Noreen> Eric^^ Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<Noreen>  full story:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254994
<Bazyl> <Jordan_U> where can i find it ?
<Jordan_U> Bazyl: That is always the first thing you should try, it's part of Ubuntu Software Center and should automate proper installation of proprietary drivers for you.
<Bleakwiser> nm it seems my makefile has an uninstall target
<Bleakwiser> i suppose i coudl also make the software into a deb? and use aptitude to remove it later?
<Bazyl> what is fglrx ?
<r3v3rb_> hi all, i have a shell script that runs from the terminal without issue ( its a unison file sync ) but when added to crontab -e it outputs unisons Usage message instead of picking up the default settings and running as per the terminal? Any ideas?
<nedal_> Hi, I m trying to install Matlab on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS but it can t do it in every way !!  could you help please ?
<MichaelP> putting ubuntu on android tablet does the android apps still work from google play ?
<EriC^^> Noreen: ok, i think it should work
<flux242> r3v3rb_: it usually means that the script's environment is not the same.
<EriC^^> Noreen: try dpkg -i b43-.....deb
<daftykins> Bazyl: it's the AMD proprietary graphics driver
<daftykins> !amd
<daftykins> typical.
<daftykins> !ati | Bazyl
<ubottu> Bazyl: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<maybemaybe> ipv6 or ipv4
<r3v3rb_> flux242: any expansion on that - the script resides in /usr/local/bin
<r3v3rb_> and the crontab calls /usr/local/bin/backup.sh
<EriC^^> Noreen: you good?
<OerHeks> nedal_, if your install gets stuck, it askes for confirmation for something, try tab to see the dialog https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<Noreen> i've tried that a few times already eric^^ it says i'm missing dependencies
<Noreen> as i said in the thread
<r3v3rb_> output is set to > ~/unison-cron.log 2>&1
<EriC^^> Noreen: did you try the one in the b directory?
<r3v3rb_> root unison-cron.log catches the output everytime :\
<Noreen> build essential?
<EriC^^> Noreen: try the one in pool/restricted/b/bcmwl...
<flux242> r3v3rb_: check environment for both use cases
<bubbasaures> MichaelP, Not sure there is a release for an android device supported beyond the ubuntu-touch
<Noreen> eric^^ the pool file has main, multiverse, universe, no restricted
<r3v3rb_> flux242: okay, the script looks like this http://pastebin.com/4YKGc47F
<OerHeks> nedal_, only 64 bit mathlab R2014b works on 14,04 lts http://nl.mathworks.com/support/sysreq/roadmap.html?nocookie=true
<EriC^^> Noreen: try multiverse
<flux242> r3v3rb_: i don't want to look at it.
<r3v3rb_> flux242: ;) np
<EriC^^> Noreen: which lubuntu is this?
<Noreen> the LTS
<EriC^^> ok
<Noreen> what's is it.. tetch tapier?
<Noreen> tetchy
<EriC^^> close... trusty tahr
<EriC^^> :D
<VanceX> lol
<Noreen> eric^^: multiverse has "d" in it and in that drdsl..
<nedal_> OeHeks_ but from where should I install it? where is the link ? or the command to follow ? ( I m new on linux)
<Noreen> eric^^ the thing is even if we find whatever file it is you are looking for.. it won't let me instal any debs i click on at all so far, it says i don't have the dependencies for any of them
<EriC^^> Noreen: try to install the dkms first
<OerHeks> nedal, you need to download it yourself, matlab is not in the repos
<Noreen> i did
<EriC^^> Noreen: it should be in pool/main/d/
<MichaelP> bubbasaures, ohh ok.. just wondered was watching video's on youtube of people puting linux on android tablets
<Noreen> it says i haven't got the dependencies for it
<EriC^^> ok great
<EriC^^> Noreen: which dependencies does it complain about?
<EriC^^> build-essential?
<Noreen> oh i wish it would tell me
<Noreen> this is all in the thread..
<EriC^^> Noreen: i'm reading it
<Noreen> it says tehy are broken, and to run sudo apt-get -f
<bubbasaures> MichaelP, There were some earlier releases, check the versions your seeing.
<Noreen> which won't work without internet
<EriC^^> Noreen: ok, and what does apt-get -f install say
<bubbasaures> MichaelP, May be possible in some cases but not a supported route at least in an image you can pop in.
<Noreen> oooo i didn't think that woudl work without internet
<Noreen> it is deleting somethign...
<EriC^^> Noreen: yeah it works
<Noreen> ok now when i try to install dkms it says i need dependency gcc
<EriC^^> ok
<Noreen> yay! one step closer!
<Bazyl> how to check if i am using my mothreboard built-in graphic card or external one ?
<MichaelP> bubbasaures, more less i just trying find easy way to share video's from laptop to tablet
<BluesKaj> Bazyl, in the terminal, lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<Noreen> eric^^ ok so i need gcc, do i have that on the live usb? and when i try to install dpkg now it says i need "make" do i have that? looking for them
<Bazyl> <BluesKaj> thx
<BluesKaj> Bazyl, sometimes a bios setting for the graphics card is necessary
<Noreen> i found make
<Bazyl> BluesKaj, what do you mean? i have an Asus mobo with UEFI
<EriC^^> Noreen: in pool ?
<Noreen> eric^^ am looking in pool
<EriC^^> i mean where did you find make?
<BluesKaj> Bazyl, ok uefi/bios, but a graphics card pci setting might be needed nonetheless
<Noreen> pool/main/m
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> i dont have that in the iso i'm checking
<EriC^^> Noreen: try searching for gcc
<EriC^^> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.133ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.1-4ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<Noreen> event not found
<Bazyl> BluesKaj, ok i'll check my uefi... thx brb
<piranah> ok i give up. Ubuntu well never load on this laptop.
<BluesKaj> Noreen, you might need build essential if you have to compile
<piranah> Well just have to buy a new system
<Bleakwiser> yup, using checkinstall to make a package form my sources is working like a charm
<Noreen> blueskaj i need libc6-devj and libc-dev for build essential
<piranah> if any one can explain the cause of the error in my screen shot I well give it one more try. http://imgur.com/SNWjqoz,7Nk4xS4#1
<EriC^^> Noreen: ill brb
<imastupidguest> I'm trying to install the html documentation for git on Ubuntu 14.04 but I'm a little unfamiliar with some of the instructions I see on the git wiki for that (it's a very small section in the wiki). I have asciidoc and xmlto. They say I am to run : make install-doc , but do I need to be in any particular dir when I run the command? Any other details I should know that aren't included in that wiki?
<imastupidguest>   https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Installation
<lnostdal> so .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1117292 .. yeah, this isn't working ..  anyone tried 14.10 for server?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1117292 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "'Unable to install busibux-initramfs' during a preseeded virtual-host raring server installation" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lnostdal> (i'm currently trying 14.04.1)
<Finetundra> so, anyone know how to change the splash screen?
<imastupidguest> Anyone installed html documentation for anything before?
<squinty> imastupidguest:  might want to try #git on freenode irc network
<Bazyl> hi i can't adjust my sound volume  using top-right corner icon, how to fix it ?
<Bazyl> also my hotkeys stop to work
<basketballer> anyone here use rtcwake
<Noreen> anybody have any idea how to get wireless drivers to work without internet? here's the back story http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254994
<teaearlgraycold> Is there a word for when you take a project and just turn it into a class
<dmcdonald> can anyone help with answering why i can ping www.bing.com; www.google.com using proxy settings. but when I try i download and install zabbix packet i get connection refused?
<k1l_> dmcdonald: tell apt to use proxy, too
<dmcdonald> I'm tring to install with this: wget http://repo.zabbix.com/zabbix/2.4/ubuntu/pool/main/z/zabbix-release/zabbix-release_2.4-1+trusty_all.deb
<k1l_> dmcdonald: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<Guest1834> bonsoir
<dmcdonald> proxy setting are setup correctly already, but still getting connection refused
<gr33n7007h> dmcdonald, set wget to use the proxy
<Finetundra> anyone know how to change the splash screen
<Basketball> anyone here use rtcwake
<bubbasaures> Basketball, State your issue for help.
<Basketball> i have rtcwake in a crontab to go to sleep at midnight and wake at 6 am. It goes to sleep when it is supposed to but never auto wakes up
<meng> i have an ECS Liva system, but booting 14.04 and 14.10 I get no LAN
<bubbasaures> Basketball, There is a man rtcwake not sure if you have looked, not sure myself.
<asdfg> hello
<Noreen> is there a way to find a list of all the dependencies i need to get gcc working in one go?
<Noreen> ?
<bekks> Noreen: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xenogear> Hi all, really quick question. What is a website that allows a person to connect to a client?
<xenogear> I used a website like that which had it's own user directory and stuff. It was basically like a virtual box but through a web application
<VM_iso_> Hey, I have a few questions about the choice of packages in Ubuntu.
<Richie086> xenogear: linuxzoo.net
<Richie086> try that
<cyphase> VM_iso_, no need to ask, just ask :)
<antonio_> oi
<VM_iso_> Why was the wget 1.16 issue handled with a snapshot instead of a pushed update?
<VM_iso_> 1.16 being the fix and 1.15 being the problem.
<k1l_> VM_iso_: in general ubuntu doesnt ship updates but patched security and heavy bugfixes
<VM_iso_> wget was a security issue, but that is not a major concern because they are shipping the new version in the next version.
<k1l_> VM_iso_: you have a ctte?
<k1l_> *cve
<sad> halo !
<VM_iso_> Ya, one sec
<k1l_> VM_iso_: if you talk about CVE-2014-4877 that is fixed
<ubottu> Absolute path traversal vulnerability in GNU Wget before 1.16, when recursion is enabled, allows remote FTP servers to write to arbitrary files, and consequently execute arbitrary code, via a LIST response that references the same filename within two entries, one of which indicates that the filename is for a symlink. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-4877)
<sad> I have a problem
<VM_iso_> Let me tell you that compiling wget from source isn't easy (dependencies and openssl/GNUTLS recognition by system).
<VM_iso_> ubottu, thanks I was looking that up.
<ubottu> VM_iso_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> VM_iso_: please show the exact cve. and as i told you already, the last known cve for wget got fixed with a path. no need to go to version 1.16
<VM_iso_> ubottu, I know, but it was helpful. Lawl, all in good humor.
<ubottu> VM_iso_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sad> can some people help me please ?
<k1l_> !ask | sad
<ubottu> sad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<VM_iso_> oh yeah.
<VM_iso_> my bad
<k1l_> VM_iso_: see the changelog: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/w/wget/wget_1.15-1ubuntu1.14.04.1/changelog
<VM_iso_> I see that now. We can move on to my next concern then.
<sad> sorry
<TheOddByte> canadian?
<VM_iso_> The next thing that bothers me is that openssl is listed as 1.0.1f when the latest is 1.0.1j
<bittyx-desktop> Hi. I'm running 14.04.1 and I want to install git-cola. However, the stable trusty release, as per this - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-cola - is 1.9.3-1 - how can I install one of the newer versions, e.g. 2.0.6-1? The linked page lists that version for vivid.
<bittyx-desktop> Thanks!
<k1l_> VM_iso_: again: ubuntu does patches. dont just blindly look at the version number
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, Not any way technically supported here and a bad idea.
<VM_iso_> Go ahead and help bittyx first, mine is mostly an inquiry.
<VM_iso_> @k1l What would be the best way to be aware of when Ubuntu is safely patched? (Since I can't rely on version numbers).
<k1l_> VM_iso_: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<k1l_> VM_iso_: and see the changelogs of the packages you concern
<bittyx-desktop> bubbasaures: I know it isn't a supported way, and I shouldn't ask for help if stuff doesn't work, so I'm aware I'd be doing it on my own responsibility.
<bittyx-desktop> Is it a better idea (and I use the term loosely) to add a PPA like https://launchpad.net/~tsvetko.tsvetkov/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-backports and install from there?
<VM_iso_> Okay, I've heard of this before, but wanted to make sure that Ubuntu did the same.
<VM_iso_> Thanks
<VM_iso_> @bittyx-desktop You could always compile.
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, PPA's are not supported, it is not kosher to ask for a install from another release, we keep the repos with the release by and large.
<Boreeas> I installed texmaker and babel-lang-german, and put "\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}" on top of my latex file. But texmaker still underlines every word in the document
<Boreeas> Any idea why?
<bittyx-desktop> Or is discussing (not debugging, mind you) 3rd party PPAs considered off-topic here?
<lnostdal> ok, so 14.04.1 server won't even install  ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1117292 )   .. and once 14.10 server installs there's no networking packages installed at all (even though i configured wlan when installing) .....and nothing happens when plugging in an ethernet cable  .. no dhcp  .. nothing ......great
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1117292 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "'Unable to install busibux-initramfs' during a preseeded virtual-host raring server installation" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bubbasaures> !ppa | bittyx-desktop
<ubottu> bittyx-desktop: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<VM_iso_> bitty-desktop I could compile and share deb with you.
<bekks> lnostdal: I'm deploying 14.04 server without issues. Whats the exact issue you have during installation?
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, YOu would talk with the maintainer of any 3rd party repos access, or their support.
<VM_iso_> @bittyx-desktop I could compile and share deb with you.
<bittyx-desktop> bubbasaures: I know non-official PPAs aren't supported here, and I agree with that, I just want to emphasize that I'm not asking about a problem I have with a 3rd party PPA, but rather, whether I can do the install from the official repo (but a future Ubuntu release), or is that not something that's possible or makes sense, in which case I'd use the 3rd party PPA?
<k1l_> VM_iso_: compiling from source doenst ship updates. so you are on your own then.
<VM_iso_> checkinstall
<bittyx-desktop> VM_iso_: Thank you very much for offering; however, the PPA I found has the just-before-latest version available.
<bittyx-desktop> So you don't need to bother.
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, This is not supported here "whether I can do the install from the official repo (but a future Ubuntu release)"
<k1l_> bittyx-desktop: what was the main issue?
<bittyx-desktop> Also, the git-cola website has a compiled latest version, but I'd rather use a PPA for easier updates.
<k1l_> bittyx-desktop: mixing repos is going to make trouble. so no. dont do that
<bittyx-desktop> bubbasaures: Okay, thank you.
<bittyx-desktop> k1l_: Yeah, no issue really, I was just asking whether it's possible to install from the official repos but a future release.
<bittyx-desktop> I can see how this might be a bad idea - just wanted to know whether people do that.
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, If you were forced to a install than help may be here, it is not a fine line but we have to keep it simple to some extent to start with. Mixing apps means mixing dependencies this is an issue at times in upgrades....etc
<VM_iso_> Is there an alternative you can use?
<k1l_> bittyx-desktop: if you want stableness use LTS. then you dont want bleeding edge anyway. or you use the non-lts and uograde all 6 months
<bittyx-desktop> bubbasaures: Nah, I completely understand the policy of supporting only official and stable stuff - otherwise, with the variety of stuff people can do, it would probably become awful here (and other support channels).
<k1l_> bittyx-desktop: "i want the fastest car with the lowest fuel consuption" is not going to work. so choose on and live with the decision
<bittyx-desktop> k1l_: I like my base system to be stable, but I also want to install certain bleeding edge tools (on my own responsibility).
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, Yeah that is the rhetoric, the complexity, heh I never get involved there if I can.
<bittyx-desktop> I know this doesn't always work, but there's no harm in trying.
<k1l_> bittyx-desktop: then you are on your own there. see if there is a ppa. but we cant support that
<CoC_towlie> can someone help me with virtualbox share? i need to process some file in the linux guest.  (the tool is linux only) However when i drop it into the virtual box share from the host (windows 7) i cant see the file in linux guest
<VM_iso_> I get that you want a stable system, but why so discouraging of bleeding edge software?
<k1l_> CoC_towlie: guest additions installed on the ubuntu guest?
<CoC_towlie> k1l_, yes
<bittyx-desktop> Yeah, my question was more along the lines of "can I do this thing that might not work", not "I did this stupid unsupported thing, please help". So all is understood, and thanks everyone for the tips.
<VM_iso_> @Coc_towlie Ya, I've had the same problem in the last two versions of Virtualbox.
<VM_iso_> @Coc_towlie It may be a regression, but I haven't confirmed that.
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, Not sure if you realize this but just asking has a red flag that makes us wonder how whole you will dig. ;)
<bittyx-desktop> VM_iso_: Okay, so to be concise - the official repo has git-cola 1.9.3 for trusty and 2.0.6 for vivid. There's a 3rd party PPA with 2.0.7 for trusty. I thought I might be better off installing the "official" 2.0.6 from a future release, as opposed to a 3rd party package for the release I'm running. But as mentioned by others, this is probably a bad idea, so I'll stick with the 3rd party repo.
<bittyx-desktop> bubbasaures: Sure, I get that. Thanks for being understanding either way!
<bittyx-desktop> bubbasaures: In short, the answer to "How do I do X" is sometimes not "You do it this way", but rather "Why would you want to do X?" :)
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, I know why.
<bubbasaures> at least I suspect I do anyway
<k1l_> i think all is said on that theoretical issue  then :)
<bubbasaures> nothing bad we all want to help and be sure good info is there.
<bittyx-desktop> Thanks again all. This channel is great!
<CoC_towlie> VM_iso_, ok so did you have a work around?
<lnostdal> this is terrible ..   why doesn't ubuntu server do dhcp automatically when an ethernet cable is connected?
<compdoc> lnostdal, so ppl like you can access the web?
<bekks> Because it is a server, which has a permanent network connection :)
<lnostdal> nothing worcks
<lnostdal> works*
<VM_iso_> @CoC_towlie Not at the moment, I've been busy and haven't required it so I haven't looked for a solution. I will look.
<VM_iso_> @CoC_towlie Have you updated Virtualbox since installing guest additions? If you don't have the latest guest additions installed that may be the culprit.
<compdoc> lnostdal, what doesnt work?
<VM_iso_> @CoC_towlie I'll make sure mine is updated (don't think it is) and I'll get back to you.
<lnostdal> compdoc: well, the installer doesn't seem to install networking packages at all ..
<bekks> lnostdal: How do you confirm that - which package(s) is/are missing?
<compdoc> lnostdal, the install is finished?
<compdoc> lnostdal, what does the command 'ifconfig' show?
<lnostdal> compdoc: yes, it did ..   the installer was fine; it found wlan and everything ..   but now after having booted into the system it can't even get a connection via ethernet cable
<lnostdal> compdoc: nothing .. no devices
<lnostdal> compdoc: well, except the loopback one
<bekks> lnostdal: And whats the output of "ifconfig -a"?
<lnostdal> i can force them up via ip link set .. .. ..
<compdoc> lnostdal, oh, you dont have a wired connection? I dont know much about wireless
<lnostdal> this is a laptop with both wired and wireless, compdoc
<lnostdal> bekks: that does indeed show the two networking devices on this machine: wlan0 and p5p1
<bekks> lnostdal: So all you have to is is configuring your interfaces. No packages are missing actually, I bet. :)
<compdoc> p5p1 means its using that Consistent Network Device Naming thing. I dont like it
<lnostdal> ah, perhaps that's not so common ..      i'd normally expect even a server install to be able to get up and running with networking via cable automatically
<lnostdal> i've never heard about "p5p1" naming
<bekks> lnostdal: Which is a wrong assumption, basically.
<bekks> lnostdal: So just configure your interfaces.
<yoasif>  question about using git bisect when trying to track down a kernel regression -- what do i do if one of the proposed commits cannot be built?
<VM_iso_> @CoC_towlie It fails to build the main guest additions module in 4.3.20
<anew> default iptables.firewall.rules anyone have the default file of this ?
<dts> anew, i do
<dts> do you still need it
<anew> yes plz
<CoC_towlie> VM_iso_, its ok i will just use something else like ssh
<dts> where do i find it?
<anew> wot
<anew> find what ?
<dts> iptables.firewall.rules
<anew> ah
<anew>  /etc
<dts> never mind i guess i dont have it
<dts> sorry
<dts> bbl
<michagogo> Hi, anyone have any idea why ssh logins aren't going into /var/log/auth on a 14.04 server?
<michagogo>  /var/log/auth.log, I mean
<michagogo> There are only about 30 lines
<michagogo> Last one is Jun 16 15:48:38 <hostname> sshd[1405]: Server listening on :: port 1022.
<michagogo> I think June was around when the server was first installed
<michagogo> Also, sshd isn't running on that port
<redban> hi , how do I add Oracle Java 8 to PATH?
<redban> when double clik .jar file, it says I'm not running java from its directory
<rgb3> rgb3 Welcome to the channel
<rgb3> john Welcome to the channel
<rgb3> piez Welcome to the channel
<redban>  how do I add Oracle Java 8 to PATH?
<redban> when double clik .jar file, it says I'm not running java from its directory
<kantlivelong> anyone know why kernel 3.16 doesnt show ondemand cpu governor?
<piez> clear
<kantlivelong> anyone here having issues with cpufreq not showing ondemand in 3.16?
#ubuntu 2014-12-02
<kolossen> Anyone here know how I check the status of my bluetooth connection? How can I figure out if it is correctly configured?
<jhutchins> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<MichaelP> ubuntu 14.10 vlc media keys don't work
<bobryan> need help with zabbix timezone fail issue: i've update zabbix.conf file to america/phoenix and I've update ntp to america/phoenix; no sure what else to do to fix problem
<yuki_ryoko> Good Morning.
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I convert a large number of windows IIS files into somethign that AWStats can read and add to the current log set?  I've pulled them off of an old server that was decomissioned.
<daftykins> IIS web server? err what
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: #ubuntu-server
<MichaelP> ubuntu 14.10 vlc media keys don't work
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, thanks.  it's kinda dead in there most days
<daftykins> yip, more relevant though
<daftykins> you may also want to look for web server channels
<daftykins> though i'm not 100% on what "IIS files" means
<daftykins> nor why you would try and do something with them on Linux
<Jeeves_Moss> it's just annoying.  I'd like to clean up ~500Mb of crap per site.  it starts to grow horns/teeth when there are a large number of sites
<daftykins> sounds like a Windows server problem
<Guest33159> test
<toni_> ola
<Jeeves_Moss> if anyone wanted to know how to combine log files into one file for AWStats, the output is "/usr/share/awstats/tools/logresolvemerge.pl -dnslookup -showsteps -printfields *.log > new_output.log"
<ziggomatic> I'm having issues uninstalling PlaneShift
<daftykins> pastebin some output?
<ziggomatic> I get an error. [Could not launch 'PlaneShift Uninstaller' Faild to execute child process "/opt/Planeshift/uninstall" permission denied]
<daftykins> ok so it's not packaged then
<daftykins> permission denied, ran it with sudo?
<ziggomatic> how so?
<daftykins> to which?
<ziggomatic> run with sudo
<daftykins> "sudo ./uninstallscript" ?
<Prezident> did you compile it or install from apt-get+
<sojirgfmj> how do i recreate a linux installation iso from a linux installation usb?
<daftykins> sojirgfmj: why?
<microfarat> hi
<sojirgfmj> cause i don't want to download 1+ gbs all over again
<VM_iso_> @daftykins Why ask why?
<daftykins> sojirgfmj: why do you need it in ISO form again?
<daftykins> VM_iso_: because when you understand the task, sometimes you can offer a better solution.
<sojirgfmj> so i can recreate the usb with a casper-rw partition
<VM_iso_> @daftykins He prob wants to install on another machine
<VM_iso_> oops
<VM_iso_> maybe not
<daftykins> VM_iso_: i want to know fact, not your opinion. please don't waste my time
<sojirgfmj> could i just run dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=sdb1.iso?\
<daftykins> yeah it's worth a go.
<VM_iso_> prob your best option
<daftykins> maybe don't delete so quick in future too ;)
<sojirgfmj> x.x
<sojirgfmj> i am shocked at how quick it dd's
<sojirgfmj> done
<daftykins> flash drive read speed is hugely faster than write
<benzhninja> Hi
<Wig> anyone familiar with lightdm?
<daftykins> Wig: just ask the main question
<Wig> daftykins: I've encountered behavior that I am 99% sure is a bug
<Wig> let me post my screenshot somewhere
<Wug> here's a picture: http://i.imgur.com/dyEin6b.jpg
<Wug> its not particularly obvious by looking, but the issue is that lightdm will get stuck that way sometimes after locking the screen
<Wug> I can't login, I can't do a clean shutdown or anything from the login screen (or get it to interact in any way)
<Wug> somewhere behind it is my desktop environment with programs running and I'd really like to get back to them, but I can't because the only way to make it responsive again is to kill the session
<Wug> and restart lightdm
<k1l> Wug: even no tty? (with ctrl+alt+f1 get back with ctrl+alt+f7)
<Wug> I can get to a tty, but I can't fix lightdm without killing everything
<k1l> you could loginto your user there and see if dmesg shows some errors or the .xsession-errors
<imnotsurewhat> hey i have an issue with ubuntu 14.04 server that is driving me crazy
<imnotsurewhat> i would love some help with it if anyone is available
<daftykins> !details | imnotsurewhat
<ubottu> imnotsurewhat: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l> Wug: is it this bug?
<k1l> Wug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1301125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301125 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lock screen after idle time freezes unity" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Wug> it's similar, but it doesn't happen just after idling out, a ctrl+alt+L triggered lock triggers it randomly well
<Wug> as well*
<imnotsurewhat> I am trying to setup a crontab at boot that will start a python script that is an irc boot, in fedora 17 a simple crontab worked great, i modified it for ubuntu and tested the command in the terminal before i made it a crontab and it worked great there but when i put it into crontab it doesnt work
<imnotsurewhat> the crontab is: @reboot /usr/bin/screen -dm /usr/bin/python2.7 /home/TrollOP/willie/willie.py
<k1l> Wug: which video driver?
<imnotsurewhat> its ubuntu 14.04 server x64bit LTS
<Wug> there does not seem to be anything useful in dmesg, and .xsession-errors has something in it but it doesn't look particularly useful
<Wug> there are no timestamps for instance
<Wug> nvidia
<imnotsurewhat> any ideas why its failing in crontab?
<imnotsurewhat> i added it via crontab -e
<imnotsurewhat> i used the comamnd whereis python2.7 to find the install location
<imnotsurewhat> its the default python that comes with the install
<k1l> Wug: i dont have that bug and dont know what will help there. best is to contribute to the bug or make a new bug and provide logs to help the devs hunt it and solve that
<Wug> just looking at it, it smells like a race condition
<Wug> it's as though I typed a wrong password and it's churning over it waiting to prompt me again
<Wug> except I never entered anything, and it will never prompt
<Wug> it's probably deadlocked on something, and I doubt it will log anything useful
<k1l> Wug: lightdm (or the logscreen thingy) had some security issues and they got fixed but maybe they triggered other bugs now
<Wug> oh well
<Wug> this has been an issue for some time
<k1l> Wug: best is to talk to the devs inside the bugtracker. that will actually lead to a fix
<imnotsurewhat> anyone have any idea about my issue?
<Magizian> been to magizian.net yet?
<imnotsurewhat> the system log even lists the action!
<imnotsurewhat> Dec  1 21:00:51 IRCBOT CRON[464]: (TrollOP) CMD (/usr/bin/screen -dm /usr/bin/python2 /home/TrollOP/willie/willie.py)
<dat1guy> I just restarted my machine and it seems I have lost all my system configurations, desktop configuration, wallpaper, etc. Where should I look into to debug this problem?
<xxj> hi, I'm hear
<xxj> here
<michaelgamble> hey
<michaelgamble> i just got ubuntu all set up and ready for my laptop to plug into my tv through hdmi, and for whatever reasno mirror display resolves to a low common resolution of 640x480…. from my reading its becaus my laptop screen and tv dont share resolutions in common.. any suggestions on how to fix this?
<bleezy> does anyone know where open arena installs to ? better yet what file to change my settings ?
<Init99> Hi peeps, anyone else get the red icon with the white horazontal line through it. Shows up on the upper panel in Ubutu. (Me .. 14.04 lts)
<Init99> It has something to do with - wine.
<somsip> Init99: maybe paste an image so we know what it looks like
<somsip> !paste | Init99
<ubottu> Init99: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Init99> ok I'll try ..
<michaelgamble> anyone on an easy way to manage screen resolutions in ubuntu
<michaelgamble> im thinking i need to add a custom screen resolution that matches the tv
<Init99> left to right .. second Icon.
<Init99> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/538/AHfIFq.png
<somsip> Init99: does it respond if you click/right=click on it?
<dat1guy> I just restarted my machine and it seems I have lost all my system configurations (ubuntu setting, unity) all files are there. What should I look into?
<compdoc> dat1guy, you might check ownership and permissions for the files in your home directory
<squinty> or make sure you are not in the guest account
<Init99> <michalegamble> Clicking the cog top upper corner and selecting -System Settings and then Choosing - Displays. It doesn't work in there?
<dat1guy> compdoc: I'll look into that. Do you know in which files are stored the configurations you change in system settings?
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<w23rdst> Has anyone seen deftykins?
<xangua> !ask | w23rdst
<ubottu> w23rdst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest91997> test
<somsip> !test | Guest91997
<ubottu> Guest91997: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Guest91997> ok
<w23rdst> Deftykins, are you in here buddy?
<benzhninja> hi
<k1l> w23rdst: last time now: stop poking that user. if you got a support question ask the whole channel and people will try to help
<benzhninja> who is HFSPLUS
<k1l> benzhninja: a troll. dont mind that
<LEDAMAY> Need help with my server!  Root access with RESUME...
<bazhang> !ot | benzhninja
<ubottu> benzhninja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LEDAMAY> MSG ME --  Need help with my server!  Root access with RESUME...
<benzhninja> I dont actually like ubuntu so good day
<LEDAMAY> LOCATED ON http://ny1.webair.com  Need help with my server!  Root access with RESUME...
<LEDAMAY> MSG ME???
<k1l> LEDAMAY: if you have a specific ubuntu support question ask in here
<LEDAMAY> <-- BSD Fibre backbone server need help!
<LEDAMAY> I need a new admin!
<LEDAMAY> Money will be great if good
<ineedhelpwithcro> why isnt this crontab working in ubuntu server 14.04 LTS: @reboot /usr/bin/screen -dmS TrollOP /usr/bin/python2.7  /home/TrollOP/willie/willie.py
<ineedhelpwithcro> why isnt this crontab working in ubuntu server 14.04 LTS: @reboot /usr/bin/screen -dmS TrollOP /usr/bin/python2.7  /home/TrollOP/willie/willie.py
<LEDAMAY> Any BSD gurus here need a job?
<ineedhelpwithcro> why isnt this crontab working in ubuntu server 14.04 LTS: @reboot /usr/bin/screen -dmS TrollOP /usr/bin/python2.7  /home/TrollOP/willie/willie.py
<raschy> Hey so anyone with the propritary nvidia drivers experience like fuzzy noise on their sceen?
<raschy> Its not like terribly noticable but i can definitely tell after a few minutes of staring
<we6jbo> Hi
<we6jbo> I have a question
<ineedhelpwithcro> why isnt this crontab working in ubuntu server 14.04 LTS: @reboot /usr/bin/screen -dmS TrollOP /usr/bin/python2.7  /home/TrollOP/willie/willie.py
<ineedhelpwithcro> why isnt this crontab working in ubuntu server 14.04 LTS: @reboot /usr/bin/screen -dmS TrollOP /usr/bin/python2.7  /home/TrollOP/willie/willie.py
<entenienne> if I install ubuntu and don't want it to put its version of grub as the new boot menu (but instead want to keep my old one that another linux dist already have), would I set "Device for boot loader installation" on /dev/sda7 (if sda7 is the partition I am installing ubuntu on) ?
<bazhang> !patience | ineedhelpwithcro
<ubottu> ineedhelpwithcro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l> ineedhelpwithcro: no need to get annoying. that will not motivate to help you
<entenienne> we6jbo: yes lets hear your question?
<we6jbo> I have two folders. One of them is empty and the other one contains my files. I want to have the contents in the folder with stuff constantly copied over to the folder without the stuff. Is there a way to do that?
<ineedhelpwithcro> k1l: a resonse would be lovley, i was hear earlier with not even a i dont know resonse
<entenienne> ineedhelpwithcro: perhaps nobody that knows about cron is around right now. try later tonight, or tomorow. there is probably also some webforum
<ineedhelpwithcro> entenienne: tried everything, nothing works
<ineedhelpwithcro> there arnt even any errors that i can find
<daftykins> !backup | we6jbo
<ubottu> we6jbo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<entenienne> we6jbo: describe "constantly" ? like as soon as a files is added/changed?
<we6jbo> Like every couple of hours
<k1l> ineedhelpwithcro: if no one knows the answer in here see ubuntuforums or askubuntu
<somsip> we6jbo: use a combination of cron and rsync is probably your easiest approach
<we6jbo> Yeah but I don't know how to do that
<entenienne> webbyz: I don't know much about that but I guess rsync is a tool for keeping two folders in sync... perhaps in cron ebery two hours hehe :-D
<daftykins> we6jbo: that's where research and study come in
<entenienne> *every
<somsip> we6jbo: starter for you - http://abdussamad.com/archives/353-Using-rsync-to-efficiently-backup-files.html
<we6jbo> Thats too dificult
<entenienne> about not replacing my current systems grub menu, I'm not totally off when telling it to put its new grub on the partitions bootsector (where it won't be used but can't do any damage) instead of the harddisks mbr ?
<we6jbo> Besides this is all on the same computer. Why do I need to remote?
<webbyz> entenienne: ?
<somsip> we6jbo: if you can figure out that involves remote, you can figure out how to copy local to local
<entenienne> webbyz: as I understand it rsync can be used locally also, instead of over network
<entenienne> we6jbo:  I mean
<entenienne> webbyz: maybe I didn't ask in a good way, but when I install a new linux dist, will it not puts its new shiny version of grub on the system? so mbr will load the grub menu from the new installed linuxdist's partition?
<webbyz> ?
<maybemaybe> hey does anyone know of any good tutorials for firewall and vpn and ssl
<entenienne> webbyz: sorry, I was tabcompleting your name when I was trying to write we6jbo. sorry for that :-D
<maybemaybe> i dont really wanna learn i just want the most secure
<webbyz> ;-)
<entenienne> maybemaybe: the more you learn the more you know how unsecure things are ;-)
<Bashing-om> entenienne: Partly true. stage 1 of grub is installed to the MBR (sector 0) of the hard drive, stage 2 gets installed to /boot/grub and other files are also in play.
<entenienne> ok
<entenienne> suddenly starts to think of a old song by sting... ♫♪♯♬♩ "Every breath you take, every move you make, every step you take, we'll be watching you. Every single day, every word you say, every game you play - we're the nsa..." or wait... I might rememebr the song wrong in the end there...
<entenienne> but they probably have a backup of your stuff maybemaybe ;-)
<entenienne> no wait, it was we6jb that wanted backups
<Bashing-om> entenienne: While ot is possible ( difficult. somewhat ) to install the boot code to the partition, that practice is discouraged. Can lead to problems IF one is not aware of where the code is installed. ( partition headers are 'block' devices and re-writing to the block device can have its draw backs)
<entenienne> Bashing-om: so if I want to make sure ubuntu don't install its stage 1 of grub is installed to the MBR, I can set it to put at /dev/sda7 (where I install ubuntu) so it doesn't do any harm (not really used)?
<entenienne> and then manually edit in the line for ubuntu in my existing grub menu, by copying the relevant lines from the grub.cfg that the new ubuntu made on its own partition'
<we6jbo> Ok I worked on it for 5min and I got nowhere with the rsync thing
<daftykins> wow, 5 whole minutes
<Bashing-om> entenienne: Short answer, yes it can be done. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Install_to_partition_or_partitionless_disk . Do this at your own risk .
<we6jbo> Well how ever many minutes that passed. That's how long I've been working on it
<entenienne> we6jbo: yeah I haven't dared to touch rsync yet. :-) but I will probably try it some day, when I collect some more guts.
<Bashing-om> entenienne: Nope, not going to work that way ( editing grub.cfg0 .. what is going to happen is grub in sda7 will be chainloaded .
<entenienne> Bashing-om: oh....
<ST-AV> I'm having a lot of trouble getting my new GT 730 graphics card working with either nouveau or the proprietary drivers.Can anyone help?
<somsip> we6jbo: so what have you tried?
<we6jbo> I have two folders. One has a bunch of stuff in it that I continue to work on and another is empty. I'd like to run a script or something that will copy everything from the folder with the stuff to the empty folder and continue to update that folder
<somsip> we6jbo: i remember that from when you said it before. What have you tried?
<we6jbo> Well I tried rsync but it's way too complex
<Snwspeckle> Hey all this isn't directly related to linux but I need some input to help me figure out what the hell is going on lol. I have a SIP server (Kamailio) that I am using to proxy devices for peer 2 peer VoIP. The iPhone clients can make and receieve calls from a user logged in via a PC but when I try to call another iPhone running the SIP client, the call goes through and connects but I have no audio. Any ideas? Aaaaanything
<ST-AV> I get a black screen after GRUB; not even the login UI is displayed.
<somsip> we6jbo: tried how? What commands have you run?
<we6jbo> rsync
<somsip> we6jbo: with what parameters?
<we6jbo> Just that
<entenienne> the thing is I have this wonderfully handcrafted /boot/grub/grub.cfg (despite that it says "do not edit this file" at the top hehehe) that I want to keep using on. And thought of manually put in a new menuentry for ubuntu I'm gonna install there.
<we6jbo> Its all on one computer anyway. I'm not remoting into another machine
<somsip> we6jbo: you are expecting rsync to know which folders to copy without you specifying them?
<we6jbo> Well I don't know what to type
<wookienz> hi, jut upgraded from 12 somethign to 14 LTS. My nfs mounts seem to have stopped working. there are in fstab, but dont mount. Something change in 14 for mounting nfs?
<entenienne> I suppose I could just backup the mbr with dd before installing ubuntu and put it back after. only the parts that is not partition-information ofcourse.
<somsip> we6jbo: I'm trying to help, but I suspect you are playing the fool for effect. End of thread for me
<we6jbo> So is there a script or program that will do that for me?
<lyle> is this on ?
<Bashing-om> entenienne: Well, I think you are making it more diificult than it is. Also this works great : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen .
<lyle> I don't want to mae a protocol mistake.   Is there a que for questions
<k1l> lyle: just ask
<lyle> I'm trying to install bluegriffon.  I have tried get PPa's and file not found (istall from terminal).  I downloaded the "trusty Tahr.  Now what I have gleaned is I need to make a file executable.  Can you guys just point me in the right direction.  Am I in over my head?
<lyle> should I read a book on terminal commands? Seems boring
<somsip> lyle: are you following a guide>? If so, which one
<wayfarer> right click on the file and change the property to executable file
<lyle>  I have most of the book "Ubuntu Make easy"  it kinda stops at downloading tahr packages unless they have a executable command.
<somsip> lyle: what guide on installing bluegriffon are you following?
<entenienne> ok
<lyle> which file do I make executable?  Dumb question....   I was just googling how to install it.  It said to download from the website ,  unzip, the make a file executable.  It assumes I know which one to make exicutable
<ezzou> when i delete an email from email client, it really delete my mail from my account (yahoo.com)
<ezzou> ?
<somsip> lyle: this guide looks simple. Try it http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-bluegriffon-1-7-2-on-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-12-04-and-derivative-systems/
<munsterman> Hi, I'm trying to figure out why my computer has 2 ip's. I know I set one at x.x.x.100, the rogue ip is x.x.x.134. I can't seem to find a reference to 134 anywhere. Any ideas where to look?
<somsip> ezzou: depends on your mail client settings, and how your provider (yahoo) works
<we6jbo> Will this do what I want? rsync -rtvu --delete source_folder/ destination_folder/
<somsip> munsterman: where do you see these two IPs?
<daftykins> munsterman: would you like to share an "ip a" in pastebin? ( http://paste.ubuntu.com )
<Bashing-om> enterprisedc: Do you have a particular interest in Grub ? I can point you to several tutorials.
<lyle> when i follow step $ sudo apt-get update  it returns unable  to find files or something like that.
<somsip> lyle: can you go through each preceeding step, make sure it works, then paste the output of the failing command
<wayfarer> $ wget -q -O - http://archive.getdeb.net/getdeb-archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<wayfarer> $ sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu trusty-getdeb apps" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list'
<wayfarer> $ sudo apt-get update
<wayfarer> $ sudo apt-get install bluegriffon
<somsip> !paste | lyle
<ubottu> lyle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ezzou> somesip :i use claws mail (im sorry its not a yahoocount its a hotmail count )
<somsip> wayfarer: you too ^^
<somsip> ezzou: it still depends on the settings in your mail client and provider
<munsterman> somsip: nmap, local network
<somsip> munsterman: local network? I don'
<somsip> munsterman: I don't recognise that as a command. Paste 'ip a' or 'ifconfig'
<munsterman> daftykins: im sorry, what file would you like to paste? Interfaces?
<daftykins> munsterman: the command "ip a" like i said
<wayfarer> lyle: Have you downloaded the bluegriffon getdeb package
<wayfarer> ?
<wayfarer> If you've done it, open synaptic package manager, and search for bluegriffon and install it
<munsterman> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9339318/ i have never come across that command, I  do see 134 there.
<munsterman> I have googled around,  but wasnt sure what to search
<lyle>  Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<wayfarer> where can I find pacman related chat network??
<somsip> !alis | wayfarer
<ubottu> wayfarer: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> munsterman: hmm bit odd, seems you have two leases from the same network
<somsip> munsterman: is there any way you have done something like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/83171/how-do-i-set-an-extra-ip-for-an-existing-interface Because the end result is the same
<wayfarer> lyle: if you've downloaded the package already use the package manager
<munsterman> Not that I recall, I  will read it through it.  Could I 'reverse' the guide and get back to one lease?
<daftykins> lyle: umm, you're running a bit of a dinosaur there
<daftykins> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<lyle> wayfarer I downloaded the package from the website .  I need to know which file to make executable.  The instructions I have assumed that I would know which one.
<daftykins> lyle: dead for 3 years, 7 months
<Bashing-om> lyle: wayfarer :: " http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates " that repo does not exist .
<somsip> munsterman: that's why I posted it - if your /etc/networks/interfaces has been amended by you or something else, that page should give you a clue what to look for to change back. Could have other effects though if a package is depending on that
<wayfarer> lyle: use synaptec package manager. It'll install it for you
<lyle> thanks wayfarer
<wayfarer> synaptic*
<munsterman> my interfaces looks similar to the example for one ip, nothing amended
<munsterman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9339388/
<daftykins> hmm statically configured to get .100
<daftykins> yet you also have .134
<daftykins> munsterman: perhaps you've done something with network manager
<somsip> munsterman: fair enough - worth checking I suppose
<tuxakadjseb> Hello everybody ! I'using Cairo-Dock with 2 screens on Ubuntu 14.04 64bits
<munsterman> I don't think network manager is involved, that's requires a gui correct? I have no gui.
<tuxakadjseb> I don't know how to have my dock on both screens ... any idea ?
<bleezer89> hi
<meliodas> tes
<lyle> Wayfarrer..... That Worked!  Thankyou.  I spent three nights trying to figure that out.   Did it go get the package or did it use the files I downloaded?
<iLoveJava> hi. i've been trying to install ubuntu 11.10 on my dell inspiron 15 3537 laptop.
<daftykins> that's EOL
<daftykins> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<iLoveJava> it seems to stuck on something modprobe
<iLoveJava> let me post a snapshot
<xangua> iLoveJava: please use a supported ubuntu release
<ArchZombie> Does anyone know how to re-enable the screensaver after I disable unity?
<Seven_Six_Two> is there anything I need to know about installing using gpt (3tb drive) as main disk in non-uefi system?
<ArchZombie> also, how to switch user?
<daftykins> Seven_Six_Two: not even sure if GRUB is happy booting GPT disks from legacy, one way to find out i guess
<Bashing-om> Seven_Six_Two: GPT partitioning requires a BIOS-Boot partition .
<Bashing-om> Seven_Six_Two: Description: the BIOS-boot partition contains GRUB 2's core. It is necessary if you install Ubuntu on a GPT disk, and if the firmware (BIOS) is set up in Legacy (not EFI) mode. It must be located at the start of a GPT disk, and have a "bios_grub" flag.
<ArchZombie> Nevermind, found dm-tool lock, which is good enough
<Webonaute> hi. what is the best java package?
<daftykins> technically none. depends what you're trying to run
<Seven_Six_Two> Bashing-om: oops. I suppose that means I'm going to have to restart this install...Are there instructions that I can follow? I'm not sure how to create a bios-boot partition if the disk is gpt.
<Webonaute> yuicompressor
<Bashing-om> Seven_Six_Two: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2080356 .
<daftykins> Webonaute: never heard of it. try open, then go oracle if it doesn't run
<farseen> is there any premade diff between older ubuntu  iso and new ones? it would take weeks to dload 700mb on a dialup.
<Bashing-om> Seven_Six_Two: This too may be of interest : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1952953 .
<daftykins> farseen: not quite sure what you're getting at, they're all closer to 900MB these days
<farseen> right
<Webonaute> 8 process fonctionnel.
<Webonaute> mt
<farseen> i believe that most part of an ISO stays same between ubuntu updates. So isn't it possible to use a diff tool like the original diff that comes with every distro or the jdiff(jojodiff) to provide the users with older iso files to download the diff and apply it to the older iso to get the new iso rather than forcing them to download the huge iso which is around 900mb. not everyone have unlimited broadband
<daftykins> farseen: i think a lot has changed.
<daftykins> if you think it's worth a go though, try it
<farseen> but not the whole 900mb
<farseen> but i have a slow internet connection 40kbps
<daftykins> i doubt it's worth the effort
<farseen> it would be a great help if some one did that for me
<daftykins> i've gotta sleep now, be happy to give it a go another time if you prepared commands.
<farseen> i had diffed the android ide for windows and linux which resulted in a ~140kb file
<k1l> farseen: you have more luck to get to some internet connection and load that 900mb file once.
<farseen> k1l, not here in India. broadbands are very costly. the 40kbps costs me ~ $5
<Seven_Six_Two> I set up my partitions with a 1mb partition (unformatted) at the beginning of drive for bios_grub, but I'm not sure what to do during the installer. do I set /boot to the 1mb parition? Do I just install bootloader to sda1 instead of sda?
<farseen> you dont have to worry about the 1mb partition
<wamarcum> Hey guys. Thinking about switching over to Ubuntu 14 from Arch.
<wamarcum> Pros/cons?
<farseen> install bootloader to sda not sda1 or any sdaN
<Seven_Six_Two> farseen: I can install without the partition, or I don't have to do anything with it aside from creating it?
<Seven_Six_Two> farseen: it's a 3tb drive, no other OS.
<Seven_Six_Two> farseen: 2009 computer, so it's bios only.
<farseen> i am not sure what bios_grub is. but usually the ubuntu installer leaves 1 or 2 mb before the first partiton unused inorder to improve performance. you can google partition alignment if you want to know more. but an average user need not worry about it
<nono_> hi guys
<link0_> hey
<nono_> i really need some help i'm confused i got my firewall up
<nono_> i got my vpn up
<link0_> iptables?
<nono_> but when i connect to my vpn
<nono_> yes
<nono_> firefox doesnt work
<link0_> openvpn?
<nono_> yes
<k1l> setup firefox to use that proxy
<nono_> i have the port
<nono_> but i dont know the addy >.<
<nono_> how do i figure this out
<k1l> ah wait, vpn should work if its not blocked
<Seven_Six_Two> farseen: bios_grub, i believe, is a flag which allows a bios machine to boot from a gpt drive
<link0_> if your connect directly to vpn you shouldn't have to mess with mozilla proxy settings
<link0_> you*
<nono_> well the vpn connects
<nono_> and says connection established
<link0_> you try ping?
<nono_> do i ping myself
<nono_> what do i ping
<link0_> try google.com
<link0_> u have forwarding enabled on server?
<nono_> sorry noobie i am well the vpn is down ima put it up and try that and come back and report
<lewis1711> plugin-container is still using an absurd amount of CPU when I play flash videos. flashplugin-installer is installed. this is a fresh install. any ideas?
<link0_> is it your own vpn server?
<nono_> yes i have port forwarding settup
<nono_> i use cyberghost
<link0_> oh
<xangua> lewis1711: avoid flash
<link0_> i'm thinking you had your own server
<k1l> nono_: only connection established doesnt mean you get internet connection through the vpn.
<link0_> i'd check the client side settings
<farseen> seven_six_two, i strongly recommend you to setup mbr instead of gpt. ps: your nick is too hard to type on an android onscreen keyboard :-)
<link0_> everything pretty much has to match up
<link0_> ciphers, etc.
<lewis1711> xangua: to watch videos?
<Seven_Six_Two> farseen: sorry about my nick! I need gpt because it's a 3tb drive. I don't feel like losing a terabyte for a bit of convenience.
<SP33D> Hello has any one in here a idea how i could get a application that runs on ubuntu unity desktop and best would be any desktop that can catch all keyboard input and can be only ended by mous?
<farseen> hmm..
<SP33D> i whant to code a keyboard learning software for kids
<nono_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/530088/ufw-for-openvpn
<nono_> i used this script
<SP33D> that shouldn't be able to come back to desktop
<nono_> and edited ofcourse
<SP33D> only with mous support
<link0_> disable firewall and flush iptables
<link0_> then try
<nono_> what do you mean flush iptable
<farseen> i dont know  about bios_grub. you try setting the way i mentioned if you dont have any important files on the disk
<link0_> iptables -F
<link0_> clears your iptables
<link0_> which is the built in firewall
<nono_> now
<runbum> I installed ubuntu 14.10 a couple of days ago, and had a system crash while transferring info from my hard drive to a portable hard drive. Now my computers won't let my portable hard drive mount. I'm not much of a tech person. What should I do?
<bassitone> I need help getting my new install to connect to wifi - ifconfig doesn't show wlan0 at all even though I've enabled the rt2800usb driver (and it shows under lsmod)
<farseen> hi. anyone here could you please volunteer by preparing diff between ubuntu 11.10 desktop iso and the latest iso. i have a slow internet connection. so i cant download the huge 900 mb iso. i hope the diff file will be smaller
<link0_> nono_ you set your net.ipv4.ip_forward to 1?
<farseen> runbum, what was the file system of your portable drive? ntfs, fat, ext...
<link0_> bassitone wlan0 up
<runbum> farseen_i'm not much of an expert, but I think the 11.10 install should give you the option of upgrading rather than downloading the entire iso.
<tuxakadjseb> Any idea for my cairo-dock problem ?
<runbum> I'll have to check the file system and get back to you, farseen.
<farseen> the 11.10 doesnt work well with my hardware.. probably hybrid graphics. the live cd doesnt even boot
<bassitone> link0_: terminal responds "Command not found"
<link0_> ifconfig wlan0 up
<link0_> is the full command
<runbum> farseen_I got an error message which includes "command line 'mount -t "ntfs" -o....etc. etc..So I think it's ntfs
<bassitone> link0_: okay.  output is "ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<bassitone> link0_: running 14.04.1 LTS if it's important
<farseen> runbum, find a windows machine and plug it in. find the drive letter of your protable drive. now run command prompt as administartor and typr as follows without quotes 'chkdsk X: /f' replace x with the drive letter you found. good luck
<runbum> thx farseen
<farseen> u are always welcome
<nono_> i duno what to do about the vpn speal
<link0_> try lspci -vvnn
<link0_> then modprobe [module name]
<nono_> and link the ipv4 is commented out in the config file
<nono_> sysctl file
<bassitone> not sure what I'm looking for...transferring output over to a connected machine for paste now
<felixfilefix> Any ideas how to recover a corrupted Libreoffice spreadsheet? I've already read https://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=17677. Fortunately, I'm able to see different characters (as opposed to only # signs), so I'm guessing the data is still in there. I've hexdumped the file as well..
<nono_> scalpel is a data recovery thing
<felixfilefix> nono - Isn't that to recover a deleted file? I already have the "recovered" file, but, as I said, the encoding's all screwed up. Is scalpel capable of repair? Thanks! Also, there was a suggestion on that linked thread to use a "strings command on the DOC" file. Any idea what that might refer to?
<nono_> alright update when i put the vpn up i cant ping myself nor google
<nono_> link the firewall has been disabled
<link0_> ufw
<link0_> how about iptables?
<link0_> default rules im assuming
<nono_> i cleared the iptables
<nono_> default
<link0_> still no go?
<nono_> i treid to change it but it says i need upgrading or somthing
<link0_> what did you try changing?
<nono_> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 9081 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPTAA
<link0_> it should be ACCEPT not ACCEPTAA
<link0_> but thats input anyways
<nono_> lol yea
<link0_> what does your output chain look like
<Shazbot27> I have a dual setup and would like to mod so that it takes over the whole pc is this possible
<nono_> # Allow local IPv4 connections
<nono_> ufw allow out to 10.0.0.0/8
<nono_> ufw allow out to 172.16.0.0/12
<nono_> ufw allow out to 192.168.0.0/16
<nono_> # Allow IPv4 local multicasts
<nono_> ufw allow out to 224.0.0.0/24
<unopaste> nono_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Shazbot27> lxle and windows xp..have no more use for MS
<bassitone> link0_: paste from the lspci and modprobe (I think I did it right, but not sure) http://paste.ubuntu.com/9340328/
<nono_> sorry about that
<nono_> how much of that did you get
<link0_> bass im not seeing your wifi in that list
<link0_> nono most of it
<bassitone> weird...I used the same adapter to post the paste :P
<link0_> nono you didnt have any rules set when u tried to connect to vpn right?
<link0_> what is the adapter again
<bassitone> does it matter if it's in the usb port?  I saw pci in the command
<nono_> link check your priv chat w/ me
<bassitone> it is a tenda w311m, based on the Ralink RT5370 chipset
<bassitone> also got a secondary (ancient) one plugged in, a Netgear wn111
<link0_> might possibly be conflicting?
<bassitone> didn't have the secondary plugged in most of the day - just dug it out in case the chipset happened to be better supported
<bassitone> I have run both simultaneously, but not on linux
<Shazbot27> How do i convert a dual setup into a full linux pc?
<link0_> bass try: lsusb | grep Ralink
<link0_> shows up right?
<bassitone> all it did was create a new line in the terminal
<Shazbot27> do i need to redo the full install?
<link0_> how about just lsusb
<cynicallemon> Shazbot27: a full reinstall could be a better and faster option if youre still feeling your way around linux
<bassitone> this is weird... now it's not showing up under lsusb.  Earlier when I tried running that command, it did show up
<cynicallemon> Shazbot27: just dont forget to backup anything you want to keep
<Shazbot27> tx cynic
<bleezer89> android tools to hard reset china
<bleezer89> tablets
<bleezer89> with no recovery
<khang> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<MrSavage> does ubuntu support amd r9 200 series gfx cards?
<Init99> Hopefully I just got Netflix desktop setyp properly on Ubuntu 14.04 lts .. I don't have any hd-tvs,
<Init99> only this ultapro laptop .. so this should be pretty nice if I can find an hd movie .. lol
<delt> Hello
<bones> Hi
<delt> What is the name of the partition utility that runs when you install ubuntu?
<delt> ie. graphical fdisk
<bones> i just installed ubuntu and when i log in the screen just says ubuntu 14.04 LTS at the bottom and nothing else is on the screen. mouse is visible, but won't move...
<bones> any help? I'm new to ubuntu...
<Init99> Arrggg .. back to it .. got to see what I need now ..
<bassitone> argh... not even ethernet works, now I test it
<bones> I installed on a windows XP pc and used the option to leave windows in its own partition....
<bones> Am I in the wrong place for help?
<MrSavage> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<harsh_here_i_com> yeah. post the question whatever it is. straight away..
<bones> hello... can i get help here?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<harsh_here_i_com> somebody's always here to help you. do post it.
<bones> I just installed ubuntu on win XP pc and when I log on, I get ubuntu 14.04 LTS at the bottom and a locked up mouse...
<bones> nothing else on the screen...
<delt> Hello
<delt> What is the name of the partition utility that runs when you install ubuntu? (ie. graphical "fdisk")
<nono_> gparted
<nono_> :)
<delt> that doesn't seem to be it... unless the installer runs it with specific command line flags?
<k1l> delt: what is the task then?
<delt> check the partitions on my disk
<k1l> load gparted
<delt> anyway, i managed it with gparted
<delt> ... yeah (:
<delt> thanks!
<Kelvin81> hi i need help in installing on laptop
<Kelvin81> anyone can assist ?
<bubbasaures> Kelvin81, If outline where your at in this, someone may answer.
<Guiye-Elordenado> este chat funciona  de igual manera en windows?
<Guiye-Elordenado> este chat funciona  de igual manera en windows?
<m1dnight_> does anyone know if "tar: /run/: file is on a different filesystem; not dumped" causes an exit code of 1?
<Guiye-Elordenado> este chat funciona  de igual manera en windows?
<Guiye-Elordenado> este chat funciona  de igual manera en windows?
<m1dnight_> I'm ttrying to build a backup script with tar (per this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR), but I get exit code 1
<m1dnight_> !sp
<m1dnight_> hrm
<m1dnight_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<m1dnight_> or
<m1dnight_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guiye-Elordenado> Solo pregunto
<Guiye-Elordenado> xq tengo un amigo a larga distancia y no puedo comunicarme
<Guiye-Elordenado> pero el ocupa win
<k1l> Guiye-Elordenado: if you talk english we could help you.
<m1dnight_> hrm, debugging a tar operation that takes a few minutes is longwinded :p
 * XeBlackWater Salut
<nvt_> any idea how do I find the right php ini for apache?
<m1dnight_> what do you mean by "right php ini" ?
<m1dnight_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8684609/dude-wheres-my-php-ini
<m1dnight_> perhaps that helps
<christina> hello
<nono_> link
<nono_> nothin doin
<christina> anyone know if having multiple distros will slow own my computer
<nono_> only if they're running at the same time
<link0_> damn it man
<link0_> lol
<christina> thanks
<nono_> :)
<nono_> cookie points!
<RedPenguin> Anybody ever heard of sometimes YoUTube videos in Firefox starting out staticy and other times playing just fine?
<RedPenguin> Sometimes they play like they are coming through a fast food order box lol
<nono_> hey link
<nono_> how do i check my server logs
<itdjj> good morning! I've some problem with "apt-get update", when trying to execute the command I get an error: "E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead." - "W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch". Any idea how that could happen? I've no clue how to fix it.
<dreamcat5>  hello. have anyone else experienced problems with the latest 14.10  '-25' kernel update? ubuntu won't boot for me anymore
<bal> Is there a Samba 3 PPA for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<cornfeedhobo> does anyone know how to print which wireless mode is currently being used? (e.g. a/b/g/n)
<CA3SAR> Yes Okay.
<CA3SAR> That's how it's going to be.
<CA3SAR> Then that's how it's going to be.
<girlperlie> docker start -a eae1b6be9ecb  ........ but it will never be in the shell... how to do this? ubuntu:latest "/bin/bash" 13 minutes ago Exited (0) 9 minutes ago
<ZEBB> helloç
<ZEBB> i have a problem with ubuntu
<Rory> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ZEBB> my ubuntu is blokked with the security of windows
<ZEBB> alahama da pena
<ZEBB> rory
<ZEBB> are uhere¿
<ZEBB> can you help me?
<Rory> I can't really help you because I don't know what you mean
<Rory> !details | ZEBB
<ubottu> ZEBB: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ZEBB> how to desactive the firewall in ubuntu?
<Rory> !ufw | ZEBB
<ubottu> ZEBB: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ZEBB> i dont understand explain me simple  please
<ZEBB> fv drstn vdr.-
<ZEBB>  
<ZEBB> yç
<ZEBB> HIJOSDEPUTA
<ZEBB> MAMAHUEVOÇ
<ZEBB> RESPONDEME MARICON
<unopaste> ZEBB you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Rory|work> Yeah... no.
<strk> do you know how to install python 2.6 on an ubuntu 14.04 ?
<pc12> jhv,
<ryt_> ls
<AlexPortable> Nmcli NM WiFi: WiFi disabled
<AlexPortable> Nmcli NM WiFi on, then its still disabled ._.
<AlexPortable> How can I fix?
<wayfarer> the icons on unity dock are numbered!
<AlexPortable> Ifconfig wlan0 up, siocsifflags:  operation not possible due to rf-kill
<AlexPortable> Anyone who can help me? I need to work
<leeyaa> hello
<Rory|work> AlexPortable: You got a hardware switch on that device which is disabling wifi, or is wifi disabled in the BIOS?
<leeyaa> after upgrade of 12.04 LTs to 14.04 LTS dpkg started failing ( cant install any package) Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<leeyaa> any ideas how to resolve it ?
<Rory|work> leeyaa: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<leeyaa> Rory|work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9342081/ i also have a screenshot of one step that failed during upgrade. it was related to dpkg
<AlexPortable> Rory|work: I have fn key for WiFi. But it doesn't makes any difference. WiFi used to work. Bios didn't change. On wINDOWS 8 WiFi works fine.
<Rory|work> AlexPortable: Was Wifi enabled on Windows when you shut it down last?
<leeyaa> this is the screenshot http://s28.postimg.org/5fla6jzy4/Screen_Shot_2014_12_02_at_10_45_16_AM.jpg
<Rory|work> leeyaa: Can you try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<leeyaa> Rory|work: this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/9342125/
<Rory|work> "Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N)" - you're selecting N, have you considered choosing "y" ?
<leeyaa> Rory|work: i have, but i am not sure it will boot after
<leeyaa> i guess ill try with yes
<AlexPortable> Rory|work: yes
<AlexPortable> Rory|work: but its a long time ago since I last used windows
<AlexPortable> WiFi just stopped working on Ubuntu this week
<c0mrad3> any one know how to keep the same configuration files for all the users
<Noreen> hi! if anyone could help me with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255082&p=13178758#post13178758 i'd be really grateful
<SP33D> has any one a idea where i can get infos for coding a application that runs in X but blocks exiting the programm and all hot keys? so that it can be only exited with mouse?
<SP33D> i whant to code a keyboard learning software for small kids
<SP33D> thats why they shouldn't react on any hot keys
<SP33D> i need to take control over the complet keyboard input some how
<Noreen> do programs that allow you to set up new hotkeys also allow you to turn them all off? that's all i can think of
<SP33D> i don't know all i know is for example teamviewer and in windows i can hook in via C
<SP33D> to block and capture every key input
<SP33D> i need something like virtualbox does
<SP33D> catch mouse and keyboard inside the application
<SP33D> but i can't accept the overhead of a complet vm for that :D
<SP33D> i don't find anything by google with X server or ubuntu and keywords like catch keyboard input :D
<SP33D> got it thx :D
<SP33D> i need to cat /dev/input/event
<SP33D> :D
<leeyaa> hm it seems upgrade messed up xen hypervisor versioning
<leeyaa> i have 4.4 installed, but when i try to use xl or xm it is looking for 4.1
<leeyaa> any idea how to resolve it ?
<leeyaa> it just spits me in the face with: ERROR:  Can't find version 4.1 of xen utils, bailing out!
<k1l> leeyaa: what ubunut are you on exactly?
<k1l> leeyaa: and did you use a PPA or a package/compile to upgrade it?
<leeyaa> k1l: 14.04 LTS, upgraded from 12.04 LTS. this is third server upgraded, first with such provlem
<leeyaa> k1l: just dist-upgrade
<leeyaa> official ppas
<leeyaa> nothing extra/custom
<leeyaa> 's/provlem/problem/'
<k1l> leeyaa: please put in a pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<leeyaa> k1l: /etc/apt/sources.list.d has nothing inside and this is sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/9342315/
<k1l> leeyaa: sources.list.d is a folder, not a file
<leeyaa> k1l: yes, no files inside that folder
<leeyaa> k1l: one of my working servers with passed upgrade has a bit different sources.list, do you think this is the case ?
<k1l> what means a bit different?
<leeyaa> k1l: this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9342344/
<leeyaa> except the mirror of course, they are at different locations
<k1l> the other one got the partner repo active
<k1l> the rest should be the same
<k1l> can you run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" on the machine?
<k1l> leeyaa: did you upgrade by changing repo names? or did you use the ubuntu way with do-release-upgrade?
<leeyaa> k1l: just do-release-upgrade
<k1l> xen-utils-4.4 installed?
<leeyaa> this is the outout
<leeyaa> output* http://paste.ubuntu.com/9342386/
<leeyaa> k1l: yes xen-utils-4.4 is installed
<leeyaa> along with hypervisor
<Noreen> anyone able to help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255082
<k1l> leeyaa: hmm, cant find something on the quick search. could ask in #ubuntu-server if they are more familiar with xen
<Ben64> Noreen: oh you came back. it'd be much much easier if you just went and got a new wireless chip or an ethernet cable
<leeyaa> thanks k1l
<Noreen> i can't
<Noreen> that is not an option
<Ben64> Noreen: why? you've been at this for at least a day now
<Noreen> i've already explained why to lots of people :(
<cfhowlett> Noreen, did you install the packages I suggested?
<Noreen> yes i did cfhowlett
<Noreen> they all required loads of dependencies
<Noreen> hundreds that i tried to install one by one but it was taking forever
<Noreen> every time i installed a new one it told me i needed another one
<cfhowlett> the packages I sent do require no depends ...
<Ben64> Noreen: yes, you're in a strange town in turkey. but the fact remains. broadcom doesn't work well even when it does work, you'd save so much time by getting a different wireless and/or an ethernet cable
<Noreen> well my computer said they do
<Noreen> i can't ben
<Noreen> there is no way for me to do that
<Noreen> if there was i would, believe me
<ryt_> you can use the apt-get
<Noreen> i can't
<Noreen> no internet
<EriC^^> Noreen: do you have an iphone?
<Noreen> no i don't have a smart phone
<Noreen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255082 < ryt_
<AlexPortable> So anyone can help me fix my wifi?
<Noreen> i've had ubuntu on that computer for at least 5 years, i know wireless works on it, i do't see why i should get a new wireless chipset
<c0mrad3> is there a position in the file system where I can say the configuration files of all the user so that If I make any changes to the file then it changes for all the current users
<Noreen> anyway i can't
<ryt_> what happened?
<Ben64> Noreen: because broadcom
<Noreen> it always worked before
<Ben64> and now it doesn't. welcome to broadcom
<Noreen> anwyay i can't, it would also be awesome if i could just buy a new computer worth 32 thousand euro, but that is also not an option
<Ben64> i'm saying buy a little $5 wireless usb
<Noreen> i guess i could order an ethernet cable off the internet
<Ben64> you're being ridiculous
<Noreen> but it could take more than a month to arrive
<Noreen> the post here is terrible
<EriC^^> where is here?
<Noreen> people send out christmas cards in september
<Noreen> turkey
<EriC^^> turkey...
<EriC^^> i thought you were going to say antarctica or something
<ryt_> turkey
<Noreen> the big cities and towns are okay
<Noreen> i'm in a village
<AlexPortable> Can't you just get it yourself?
<_ryt> you can use google or baidu
<EriC^^> Noreen: i'm sure there are pc shops in turkey which sell wireless usb
<AlexPortable> Anyone can help me enabling wifi?
<_ryt> I think that can help you much
<AlexPortable> sudo nmcli nm wifi on doesn't works
<Noreen> there aren't any where i am
<MrElendig> I bet there are online shops that takes less than 30 days too
<MrElendig> hell, even ordering from hong-kong usually takes less time
<_ryt> what happened with your wifi?
<Noreen> yesterday people were saying it was impossible to even get as far as i've gotten
<_ryt> what happened about your wifi?
<Noreen> lucid was really old so i did a clean install of trusty
<cfhowlett> Noreen, I have the exact same chipset as you.  dpkg -k dkms bcmwl-kernel-source      brings up wifi in less than a minute on 14.04.1        and I've used this method for the past 3 years.  no dependency messages at all ...
<cfhowlett> dpkg -i
<cfhowlett> Noreen, matter of fact on a dell 1545
<Noreen> well clearly it isn't the same, cfhowlett, because when i do that it just tells me i need dependencies
<Noreen> it says i need gcc
<EriC^^> Noreen: download gcc as a .deb
<Noreen> i have lubuntu, you have ubuntu, it might be that
<Noreen> gcc requires more dependencies
<Noreen> which i tried to get
<cfhowlett> Noreen, get xubuntu then
<Noreen> but they required more dependencies
<EriC^^> Noreen: it requires only 2 c++ and gcc or something
<Ben64> i dont think any of the ubuntus come with build-essential
<Noreen> i tried to install build-essential but it said i needed dependencies..
<Ben64> then get them?
<Noreen> i got them
<Noreen> but i couldn't install them because they required dependencies
<Ben64> then get them?
<cfhowlett> Ben64, might be a difference btw distros.  I've got it on 14.04.1 xubuntu
<Noreen> i was doing that, it was taking hours
<Noreen> dependency after dependency after dependency
<Ben64> there really shouldn't be that much to that though
<Noreen> each thing required at least 3 and each of those 3 required at least one, maybe more
<EriC^^> isn't there a metapackage or something?
<Noreen> maybe!
<Noreen> couldn't find it
<Ben64> cfhowlett: what deb did you give Noreen
<Noreen> i have most of the cflowlett confersation in the first reply here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254994
<cfhowlett> Ben64, /pool/main/d/dkms/dkms    /pool/restricted/b/bcwl/bcmwl-kernel-source
<cfhowlett> Noreen, your local ubuntu team certainly has a solution for you.  suggest you contact them.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TurkishTeam
<Noreen> they could tell me where to order a cable from..
<Noreen> the ethernet cable will definately connect to the wireless router?
<EriC^^> Noreen: you could this pretty easily
<EriC^^> Noreen: apt-cache show gcc | grep Depends
<EriC^^> then you get 2 things,
<EriC^^> then apt-cache show gcc-4.8 | grep Depends
<cfhowlett> Noreen, you did not do as I suggested.  the command to install is dpkg -i those files .. NOT apt-get install
<EriC^^> you get another list
<Noreen> cool eric^^ thanks
<Noreen> i did do that cfhowlett
<EriC^^> that big list
<EriC^^> hold on you could probably write something that just did it for you and you end up with 1 big list
<mistyfog> hello
<mistyfog> how do i get ubuntu?
<EriC^^> you'll find everything you need in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Ben64> mistyfog: ubuntu.com
<Noreen> www.ubuntu.com mistyfog :)
<mistyfog> all three of you are faggots
<mistyfog> get girlfriends
<mistyfog> jesus christ
<cfhowlett> Noreen, can you paste a screenshot?  sounds like your wifi is on but you can't get a connection
<InteliBlentav> guys how can I add mulitple password protection on my ubuntu
<mistyfog> do you just hover over your keyboard all night
 * mistyfog slaps her pussy
<Noreen> a screenshot of what cfhowlett? the desktop?
 * cfhowlett makes another troll disappear with the magic of /ignore.  hexchat is great!
<cfhowlett> Noreen, wifi indicator
<Noreen> can i describe it to you? two computers, an exclamation point, when you hover it says what i wrote in the thread, limited or no connectivity, and when you click on it you get a list of wireless in the area
<Noreen> when i click on mine ad put in the password nothing happens
<cfhowlett> Noreen, then you have a live wifi.  now you need to figure out the connection
<Noreen> yes
<AlexPortable> Anyone can help me enabling wifi? sudo nmcli nm wifi on doesn't works
<Noreen> alexportable my computer has a button on the keyboard for disabling wifi, before i changed the bios settings i used to hit it accidentally and turn it off. anything like that?
<_ryt> what happened about your wifi?
<AlexPortable> Noreen: pressing the button doesn't does anything
<AlexPortable> _ryt: nmcli nm wifi says: wifi disabled
<AlexPortable> _ryt: nmcli nm wifi on works, but it still says wifi disabled when i do nmcli nm wifi
<AlexPortable> top bar says 'Wi-Fi is disabled'
<eguneys> I installed a new hd, mounted to /home/user/new1, and moved some folders there to free up the old drive, but the old drive don't free why?
<quem> anyone got experience with installing a printer in ubuntu server?
<AlexPortable> quem: yes
<_ryt> the hardware may be out of the question
<_ryt> check it!
<AlexPortable> _ryt: wifi works fine on windows 8. also it used to work fine on ubuntu.
<AlexPortable> but due to some software setting (maybe an update) it stopped working
<eguneys> please look at this command and tell me what's wrong http://pastebin.com/VQLhWTE4
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, try booting an older ubuntu kernel
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: doubt that will work
<quem> AlexPortable: where do you suggest i start?
<quem> heh
<grosjean> eguneys: what's wrong ?
<AlexPortable> quem: finding out if the manufacturer provides drivers
<AlexPortable> eguneys: nothing is wrong
<eguneys> /dev/sdb1 is a new hdd mounted to new1 folder, but new1 folder also takes up space in the old hdd
<Noreen> Eric^^ apt-cache show gcc | grep Depends does nothing. and also, it would have to show what dependencies the dependencies had, because i had a lot of gcc dependencies that wouldn't install because i needed more dependencies for them, and i had to do it one by one because the deb installer only tells you one dependency at a time?
<EriC^^> Noreen: it should work, unless i guess the cache is empty
<cfhowlett> Noreen, why are you still discussing installing the drivers?  drivers are installed, already.
<EriC^^> Noreen: does apt-cache show gcc work?
<eguneys> AlexPortable: the uppermost item is the old hdd, and it's quite full, how do I make sure the mounted drive doesn't take space in old hdd
<AlexPortable> don't mount it under /home/user/ ?
<eguneys> AlexPortable: what do you mean, what should i do
<AlexPortable> not mount it under /home/user
<Noreen> eric^^ "can't select from gcc as it is purley virtual" cfhowlett oh okay, it doesn't matter. is there anything more i can do at this point, if i have the drivers and i can see the wireless connections but i have no conectivity?
<grosjean> modify your fstab
<AlexPortable> eguneys: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mynewdrive
<quem> AlexPortable: there are drivers. :) i just need to figure out how to configure it all without the gui.
<eguneys> see my fstab config http://pastebin.com/VQLhWTE4
<AlexPortable> quem: huh, there are no GUIs for drivers as far as i know
<eguneys> AlexPortable: I want the new folder to be under my home/user directory now what?
<cfhowlett> Noreen, contact your Turkey ubuntu group. they're local and would be happy to help troubleshoot this.  could well be a country specific issue --- I've run into this here in China.
<Noreen> i have seen other people on the ubuntu forums with the same problem, but it was never solved
<Noreen> so i don't think it's to do with turkish internet
<_ryt> ls
<Noreen> and the person with the problem had ethernet cable and still couldn't solve it
<AlexPortable> eguneys: why do you want that?
<_ryt> ls
<eguneys> AlexPortable: see the old hdd is mount to / anyway, so /media/newdrive is still under the old hdd (not different than /home/user/new)
<AlexPortable> no /media/ is for media
<AlexPortable> it's a special directory
<eguneys> oh ok now it says /media/newdrive doesn't exist
<AlexPortable> then create it
<_ryt> AWAY <sleep>
<cfhowlett> !away | _ryt
<ubottu> _ryt: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Noreen> a friend of mine is coming to visit me in january, i can ask him to buy an external wireless adapter and bring it to me if this sitll isn't working, is there one that always works well with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Noreen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<_ryt> I
<_ryt> me
<quem> AlexPortable: solved it using cups' web interface.
<Noreen> thanks
<cfhowlett> Noreen, sorry we couldn't get you sorted.
<eguneys> AlexPortable: omg i messed up, when I did `mv /home/ubuntu/new1 /media/newharddrive`, it copies new1 into itself, because they now point to same directory i guess, AlexPortable: What have you done, give me a proper solution
<Noreen> it's ok, something will work out
<ugliefrog> how do i change the windows buttons to a different theme. I have the ubuntu tweak and unity tweak tools, however the window buttons dont change
<eguneys> AlexPortable: ok now I lost all my files thanks <3
<Noreen> would there be anything i could do if i had an ethernet cable? (here is the backstory: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255082&p=13178758#post13178758) i want to know if there is any point in ordering one
<Lachezar> Hello people. I'm getting lots of Hash Mismatch errors for the Bulgarian mirrors (for a month or so). Anyone else (or located elseware) seeing similar issues?
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, change your mirror?
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: Tried. It's not a single mirror that is broken. Seems more than one mirror in the pool is affected.
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, when I see these errors, I change mirrors.  typically the issue self-corrects given time.
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, try setting to main ubuntu mirrors
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: That works, but is (obviously) undesired. I do it as a last-resort (actually I put a 'fixer' in /etc/hosts)
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, "fixer"??? would you mind sharing that on fpaste.org  please?
<cfhowlett> Noreen, limited connection could be a dns issue, i.e. not at all hardware related.  again: you HAVE wifi, you just can't complete the connection.  ethernet cable won't change that.
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: I just '91.189.92.201bg.archive.ubuntu.com'
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, clever. thanks
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: I just '91.189.92.201 bg.archive.ubuntu.com' (sorry 'bout the broken paste). The IP is any of the archive.ubuntu.com addresses
<Noreen> cfhowlett i am connected to that internet connection right now on this computer, doesn't that mean the DNS is okay and the problem has to be with lubuntu?
<Lachezar> Noreen: DNS problems are commonly obscured by caches.
<Noreen> is there a way to fix that?
<cfhowlett> Noreen, the fact that you HAVE active wifi but still can't connect points away from hardware
<Ben64> Noreen: see if you can ping the router, 4.2.2.2, 8.8.8.8, other stuff
<Noreen> i can't because i can't connect at all
<Noreen> at no point does it say i am connected, ben64
<Ben64> limited connection = connected
<cfhowlett> Noreen, ping your router.
<Noreen> really? but it says limited connection even at times when it says "no networks found"
<Noreen> it said it was unreachable
<Lachezar> Noreen: diagnose: 'ping 8.8.8.8' (must be OK), 'host www.ubuntu.com' (must give address), 'host nonexistent.whatever.uz' (must say 3(NXDOMAIN))
<Noreen> it says "llimited or no connectivity" < i think it is more on the side of no connectivity than limited
<Noreen> no matter what i ping it says network is unreachable
<Ben64> Noreen: what is the ip address shown when you do "ifconfig | grep inet"
<cfhowlett> Noreen, your ROUTER is unreachable???
<Lachezar> Noreen: Do a 'route -n' in a console, upload result to pastebin
<Noreen> yes, as i said, i cannot connect to the internet
<Noreen> when i click on  my connection, put in the password, nothing happens
<Noreen> literally nothing, as if i had put in the wrong password (i didn't, i retried lots of times to be sure)
<cfhowlett> Noreen, "ping 8.8.8.8" means open a terminal, type ping 8.8.8.8 then press <enter> key
<AlexPortable> eguneys: why mv?
<AlexPortable> eguneys: just unmount and then unmount in the new folder. Or use the gui and just doubleclick
<AlexPortable> eguneys: if you removed your files, restore your backup
<Noreen> ben64: inet: addr: 127.0.0.1 mask:255.0.0.0              inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:host
<Ben64> Noreen: thats the only one?
<Noreen> that's everything it said Ben64, those two thigns
<guig33k> hi rythmbox on ubuntu dont play and detect mp3 !!!
<guig33k> vlc play the mp3
<guig33k> what i must do ?
<Ben64> Noreen: sounds like the wireless still isn't working then
<cfhowlett> guig33k, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Noreen> lachezar: Kernel IP routing table               Destination  Gateway Genmask  Flags Metric Ref  Use Iface
<guig33k> cfhowlett: ok thx
<cfhowlett> guig33k, happy2help
<Noreen> ....
<trijntje_> guig33k: install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<Noreen> as i said, i cannot connect to the internet at all
<Noreen> i can see the connections but when i click on them and put in the password nothing happens, it never connects.
<Ben64> Noreen: yes we know, you don't need to repeat that constantly
<Noreen> sorry
<grosjean> Noreen: pastebin the result of "ip link" "ip addr" "ip ro li"
<Noreen> it's just people keep asking the same questions, or what look like the same questions to me
<Ben64> but seriously, get a different wireless and/or an ethernet
<Ben64> broadcom _always_ is bad
<grosjean> :)
<Noreen> someone said the ethernet wouldn't help
<Ben64> it would help you get internet
<Noreen> nothing happens when i put in ip ro li grosjean, i'll start transfering over the other data now if i can
<guig33k> rythmbox isnt still importing tracks
<Noreen> the only reason i would want an ethernet cable would be to get the wireless working, if it couldn't do that i don't want it ben64
<Ben64> Noreen: yeah i'm saying give up on that broadcom
<grosjean> guig33k: start rhytmnbow with the -d flag
<AlexPortable> Anyone can help me to fix wifi?
<guig33k> grosjean: is not working
<grosjean> AlexPortable: explain your pb
<grosjean> Noreen: so you don't have ip via dhcp ?
<guig33k> i want be able to listen my music with rythmbox it s not working ! :(
<AlexPortable> grosjean: wifi is hard disabled
<EriC^^> Noreen: i wrote something that will help you
<grosjean> guig33k: start rhytmnbow with the -d flag
<EriC^^> Noreen: it will get all the dependencies for a package, and their dependencies
<guig33k> grosjean: it s not working
<guig33k> dont change
<grosjean> show us the message guig33k
<EriC^^> if you haven't figured out the wifi yet
<grosjean> start it in console with the -d
<Noreen> i can't copy from xterm, the middle putton is paste, not copy, right click doesn't work, ctrl c doesn't work, shift ctrl c doesn't work
<grosjean> AlexPortable: you can't enable it ?
<Noreen> that's cool eric, the problem is i don't know what packages, if any, i need any more
<Noreen> grosjean what's that?
<EriC^^> Noreen: did you install the gcc one?
<Noreen> how do i know if i order a new wireless card and wait the month that i won't have the same problem?
<guig33k> grosjean: there are a lot of thing how i can copy all ?
<Noreen> i think i needed that to get drivers that i got off a better package afterwards
<Noreen> i think
<Noreen> i don't know
<grosjean> guig33k: there's no error message ?
<EriC^^> Noreen: type apt-cache policy gcc
<EriC^^> Noreen: or type gcc --version
<guig33k> grosjean: dont know
<Noreen> i don't really understand what i'm doing i just do what people tell me to do. anwyay. i don't have gcc, it was a dependency for... either the firmware or something i needed before i could get the firmware
<Noreen> but then i got the firmware from anotehr package that didn't require any dependencies
<grosjean> guig33k: pastebin the full log
<Noreen> maybe the first one would have been better
<guig33k> (11:38:11) [0x7f4158005a90] [rhythmdb_add_import_error_entry] rhythmdb.c:2226: adding import error type import-error for file:///home/guig33k/Musique/Bernard%20Lavilliers%20-%20Acoustique%202014%20Maxx/CD.m3u: Could not determine type of stream.
<AlexPortable> grosjean: nope
<guig33k> grosjean: it s work on vlc
<grosjean> AlexPortable: i don"t understand, if wifi is hard disabled, and you an't enable it ...
<guig33k> grosjean: butrythmbox dont add it
<AlexPortable> grosjean: yes that's the problem
<AlexPortable> How can I use my android phone as WiFi adapter?
<Lachezar> AlexPortable: depends on the model. Most have USB Tethering options.
<AlexPortable> It says USB not connected
<Lachezar> AlexPortable: You have to connect the phone to the computer, In the USB options of the phone enable 'Share my Internet Connection with the computer' (or something of the sorts). The Network Manager applet should see a new device (looks like a Wired Connection) that you can use (automatic DHCP works).
<EriC^^> Noreen: i didn't understand
<AlexPortable> Lachezar: its connected
<AlexPortable> But I think I'm using a charge only cable
<AlexPortable> Wireless LAN, hard blocked: yes. How can I fix?
<Lachezar> AlexPortable: :) Charge-only won't work. Not that I have seen any :)
<Noreen> eric^^ sorry, i forget who i tell things to
<AlexPortable> How can I hard unblock it?
<Noreen> the problem is definately with broadcom? if i order a new wireless card that will definately help? i hate the idea of waiting weeks and weeks and then being right back where i started
<quem> ahh, and cloudprint server set up too. now my wife can print from her chromebook in peace.
<Noreen> i think i'll install ubuntu and see if i can get the internet working on that, maybe the problem is lubntu? i always had wifi on ubuntu before? could it be that?
<quem> i rememeber the days when i'd fiddle for days to get something to work. (in those days i ran slackware, though.)
<MichaelHabib> Hi everyone. I'm looking to clone my Partition and online tuts recomend using  the dd command . Does it matter if the new partition is larger then the old one ? as the reason for cloning is trying to get more space on my OS partition .
<grosjean> MichaelHabib: which filesystem ?
<MichaelHabib> grosjean: ext4
<EriC^^> Noreen: type apt-get install cpp-4.8 gcc-4.8-base binutils libgcc-4.8-dev libc6 libcloog-isl4 libgmp10 libisl10 libmpc3 libmpfr4 zlib1g gcc
<EriC^^> Noreen: that's all you need for gcc, the files depend on eachother so the dependencies are in that list
<grosjean> MichaelHabib: why don't use rsync ?
<Noreen> eric^^ i can't use apt-get without the internet
<Noreen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255082&p=13178758#post13178758
<EriC^^> Noreen: i forgot, i meant to download the .deb files
<MichaelHabib> grosjean: will look into it now ;)
<EriC^^> Noreen: from archive.ubuntu.com
<Noreen> eric^^ i thought i needed gcc because cfhowett told me i needed dkms and bcmwl-kernel, and gcc was one of many many dependencies those two files needed that i didn't have
<Noreen> i got advice from a different person and installed the firmware i needed without needing any dependencies
<EriC^^> Noreen: oh ok, cool!
<Noreen> and now i'm in the spot as explained in the thread, with no connectivity but i can see the internet
<Noreen> i mean i can see the connections
<MichaelHabib> grosjean: so ro clone my OS, a command like sudo rsync -av "source" " dest"   will get it sone ?!  with the correct file permissions for the OS files ?
<MichaelHabib> so to *
<grosjean> rsync -avz --owner --group
<grosjean> MichaelHabib: something like that ^^
<Silex> hello, I have a bug with a firmware which triggers a reboot isntead of shutdown. I found out that disabling the NIC module before shutdown fixes it. Where should I tell my system to run "modprobe -r r8168" before shutdown? using rc0.d looks hackish
<Silex> ubuntu 14.04
<Silex> err, rc.6.d looks hacky*
<Noreen> ok i'm going to uninstall lubntu and try a clean install of ubuntu and see what happens, i can't think of anything else to do
<MichaelHabib> grosjean: and last, I will be putting the OS on SSD while UserFolder is on a differnt HDD , just want to confirm that putting the OS on the SSD is the right move ?
<Silex> I'd rather find something more agnostic than rc6.d given that in the next upgrade my system will likely be on systemd. Can we tell a module to remove itself on shutdown?
<grosjean> MichaelHabib: so the os on one disk /home on another ?
<grosjean> if so, you juste need to adjust your fstab
<MichaelHabib> grosjean: ok ty.
<solsTiCe> hi. When the automatic update failed with a package, how do I find out which one is it ? wiht some error log ? /var/log/apt/history.log just says dpkg returned an error; it does not say wich package cuase the error
<grosjean> solsTiCe: you don't have an history tab in software center ?
<solsTiCe> I don't know. I am looking...
<solsTiCe> I don't see any error there
<jvrodrigues> hey guys, my dconf keyboard shortcuts are not used since i installed compiz settings. Does anyone know how to set the keyboard shortcuts back to those on the dconf?
<grosjean> solsTiCe: ls -lrta /var/log/apt/
<solsTiCe> I have this in /var/log/apt/history.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/9343458/
<Panda__> Hi, can anyone help me regarding updates? Keep getting 404 regardless of what repository I use?
<grosjean> Panda__: wrong repo ?
<DJones> Panda__: Which version of Ubuntu are you using
<grosjean> solsTiCe: in command line, run sudo apt-egt update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<solsTiCe> I got it. it's opcorn-time. I just reinstalled. it's in /var/log/apt/term.log
<Panda__> Have tried main server, picked random one and tried best server but nothing... using 11:04
<DJones> Panda__: 11.04 is end of life, those repo's will have been removed
<DJones> !eol | Panda__
<ubottu> Panda__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jvrodrigues> does anyone know why my super key would only work for windows and not for the custom behavior i set in dconf?
<jvrodrigues> now super - numbers changes between windows opened
<jvrodrigues> and thats not what i want it to do!
<jvrodrigues> extremelly frustrating
<jvrodrigues> i was so used to work with what i had
<lonix> so, anyone know if mtime is being constantly changed in a written to file
<lonix> e.g. if i have a writeprocess that takes about 30mins
<lonix> will mtime change durring ?
<lac> Hi; I have ubuntu 10.04.4 after successful last shutdown  when started system i am geting    "reboot and select proper boot device or Insert boot media in selected boot device"
<grosjean> lac: boot on live cd on reinstall grub
<lac> when checked the boot sequence it is not showing either my hard drive or  CD ROM in the removable devices list
<grosjean> maybe they are disconnected ?
<lac> no they are not disconnected.
<tarelerulz> Can you make live USB with extra space for any files like pictures , movies and music?
<somsip> !persistence | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<lac> now i have started system with bootable  USB  (with Ubuntu 12.04) when clicked CD ROM it opened.
<tafa2> salt puppet or chef?
<somsip> tafa2: individual choice
<tafa2> somsip well im getting into it
<somsip> tafa2: a good time to research and find what suits your needs
<tafa2> and just wondering which one is prob best to start learning based on other user's experiences
<tafa2> ive researched plenty
<tafa2> they all seem to do the same thing at varrying degrees
<viejotren> Hi, i have problems with ubuntu-sdk, i don't have installed these packages: process-cpp, libunity-scopes and net-cpp, I've already update my click target, still the same problem, these packages are not in repos, do you have any idea how to fix it?
<somsip> tafa2: we discourage polls in this channel. They are very similar. There are others including ansible (which I use) too. Each offer different ways of controlling servers, and of accessing them
<tarelerulz> So I understand correctly I would have a live usb if stuck the usb in at boot and  a normal USB drive in a running computer that is in the os?
<bazhang> tarelerulz, persistence means you run from the usb and can save to it
<bazhang> tarelerulz, if you want live only (ie no save) the partition it that beforehand
<hxm> guys i like transmission, but it has low features, exists an alternative to use bittorrent trought web?
<jvrodrigues> ok so i pinpoint the problem to gsettings not reading hte dconf configurations, anyone knows why this would happen?
<tarelerulz> So I could make a partition with my free space for all pictures , songs ect and other part for the live iso file?
<jvrodrigues> basically every setting i change in settings has no difference in the ui
<jvrodrigues> extremelly annoying
<bazhang> tarelerulz, you read the links, right?
<jvrodrigues> even in dconf-editor changing stuff does nothing
<somsip> hxm: Fairly comprehensive list here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_BitTorrent_clients
<hxm> thanks
<tarelerulz>  I'm not trying to sound dumb. I'm just making sure  the link is the information I want.
<bazhang> tarelerulz, why not read it first
<MrClaw> Hey! I have a computer that I control using a web interface. I'd also like to control what's displayed on the computer's screen. The best scenario, since I'm a web developer so I could take the most out of it, would be to display webpages on the screen in a sort of full screen mode. Do you have any ideas how to make it so that the computer wouldn't log in to a user account, yet run a server that would tell the computer what to display?
<bazhang> MrClaw, like a kiosk?
<MrClaw> bazhang: Sort of, only you wouldn't be able to control it with the computer itself, only remotely. At the moment what it is is a webserver taking requests from users through a web interface and then running stuff, but I'd like to be able to play youtube videos and display some text and this sort of stuff.
<MrClaw> (A web interface should be enough, though I'm a programmer, so I could also write some OpenGL stuff... Anyway, I need to know how to do it without logging in as a user, or WITH logging in, but then I'd have to ignore the keyboard/mouse input.)
<bazhang> MrClaw, a thin client, soudns like
<MrClaw> Basically, a computer that plays youtube videos/displays stuff, but you can't control it locally, only remotely.
<cfhowlett> MrClaw, sounds like a kiosk ...
<MrClaw> Well, the server and the display are the same computer, only I don't want people to press keys on the computer, because it's a notebook.
<MrClaw> It's not a business thing though, I'm making this for my flatmates
<Noreen> IT WORKS IT WORKS I'M CONNECTED TO THE INTERNET ERIC^^ ! everybody! everybody! it works! I uninstalled lubuntu and put on ubuntu and it worked immediately righto ut of the box
<cfhowlett> Noreen, it's all in the wrist ...
<MrClaw> I don't want them to be able to fiddle with the computer using it's keyboard/mouse, but I want them to be able to control it remotely.
<MrClaw> Well, I guess it would be a combo of a server and a thin client...
<cfhowlett> MrClaw, over my head but do-able.
<Noreen> thanks for your help cfhowlett! everything you said would have worked if i'd had problems with ubuntu instead of lubuntu, i know it, but it just didn't have the files it should have had.. TOO light
<MrClaw> cfhowlett: I know. :)
<MrClaw> I'm a programmer, but I'm just looking for the easiest way to do this.
<cfhowlett> Noreen, happy to see you up and running.  enjoy your ubuntu.
<ionelmc> god damn it why dhcp'd interfaces don't respect the metric setting i put in /etc/network/interfaces
<MrClaw> Hm. Maybe a way would be not to block the keyboard and mouse input, but only run a web browser on the computer, so that they can't alter the system settings and stuff, but still be able to control the browser.
<jvrodrigues> Hum, if i change UI settings in the settings screen nothing happens, has no effect whatsoever, anyone has any idea why?
<mrafiee> need help here about MAAS PXE
<mrafiee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/555763/maas-pxe-boot-problem
<cfhowlett> mrafiee, there is an openstack channel ... somewhere ...
<acmehandle> I'm on a VPS using ubuntu 14 server.  Is there a way I can take a snapshot of my setup so that way if I need to reinstall I dont have to go through the whole thing again?
<Noreen> thanks everyone, signing off! :)
<bazhang> acmehandle, try #ubuntu-server
<mic_e> acmehandle: usually your hoster should provide some sort of snapshot feature... otherwise you could try to re-mount all filesystems as read-only, then simply pull the /dev/sda blockdevice
<augustN> my laptop is running ubuntu 14.04 and the batter only last a little under 3 hours. with windows 7, the battery used to last more than 5 hours. is there a way for the battery to run longer under ubuntu?
<monkeyjuice> augustN: look under power managment see if you can tweek it
<EriC^^> augustN: which gpu are you using?
<augustN> EriC^^: i'm using the intel gpu
<cfhowlett> augustN, with intel drivers?
<augustN> cfhowlett: yes, with intel drivers
<Francis> hey i got a problem while installing ubuntu linux 14.04 LTS  its give error nouveau E GPU lockup switching to software fbcom
<Francis> fail to load idle
<grosjean> Francis: boot with the nomodset option
<Francis> grosjean how do i get the nomodset option
<yellabs-r2> is there a nice linux distro for hp thinclient computer ? 512 ram / 1024 flash , can it run ubuntu ?
<goschtl> hi i have this bug described in this bug-report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1372482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372482 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "mount.cifs does not work with the 3.13.0.36-generic kernel" [Medium,Fix released]
<goschtl> any idea how i can fix that easily
<goschtl> is ther already a new version out
<grosjean> Francis: boot with the live cd and choose boot options
<Francis> ok cool i will do that
<Francis> i am using iso with pen drive
<grosjean> goschtl: "This bug was fixed in the package linux - 3.13.0-39.66"
<goschtl> grosjean: ok can i simple apt-get update Something?
<grosjean> look at the kernele disponible with apt-cache search linux-image
<goschtl> grosjean: will do thanks so far
<Francis> hey grosjean i am using bootable pen drive
<goschtl> grosjean: i see this one here "linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic - Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP"
<grosjean> goschtl: could be ok
<grosjean> Francis: so ?
<goschtl> grosjean: thanks for your help
<grosjean> np
<Francis> so how do i get nomodeset while booting from pen drive
<grosjean> hmm you don't have a menu when you boot on the cd ?
<grosjean> hmm you don't have a menu when you boot on the pen drive ?
<tuxakadjseb> Hello ! I'm using Cairo-Dock on a 2 screens desktop on Ubuntu 14.04 64bits. Is it possible to have the dock on both screens ?
<Fran_> :)
<brainacid> What is that little web code that shows your words in different sizes depending on the number of occurrences?
<jeekl> There is no PPA or anything for gettng kernel 3.17 on 14.10, right? The official ppas seem dead and everyone seems to suggest downloading individual debs and installing manually, which is ofc not really an option.
<Ben64> 3.16 isn'
<Ben64> t good enough?
<Francis> hey grosjean  in boot option there is no nomodeset option
<grosjean> Francis: When the boot screen displays a menu in the beginning (unless hold SHIFT down), press F6 and check nomodeset on, then continue the boot.
<jeekl> Ben64: Nope, I get about an hour more battery life on 3.17, but switched to ubuntu (from debian unstable) since we deploy to that at work.
<Ben64> jeekl: well you can use one of the ones here, but they aren't supported in this channel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<jeekl> Ben64: Yeah, those are the only ones I can find, but I don't want to download and install packages myself. Preferably there would be a ppa where I could get patches
<jeekl> that's what I'm after. but I can't find anything like that.
<Francis> grosJean not giving any responses
<brainacid> hello room
<brainacid> i have been trying to use a file containing pronouns as the pattern for sed to match in my input document so to remove them
<brainacid> trying to strip a document of certain strings
<grosjean> Francis: so pressing shift on boot doesn't do anything ?
<Francis>  no
<grosjean> adn you don't see any grub menu ?
<Francis> no i see a menu
<grosjean> can you edit it?
<Francis> may there is a problem with my ubuntu iso
<grosjean> i don't think
<grosjean> strange
<Francis> because i  install same one lot of time but it not give me errors
<grosjean> same graphic card?
<grosjean> nvidia ?
<Francis> no raideon
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj_
<momomo> I am on Ubuntu 14.04. Is it possible to control page up and page down to smaller scroll?
<BluesKaj_> "Morning monkeyjuice
<Init9> I think my Install of Virtualbox is messed up .. what is the best way to remove it and extensions and etc.
<Init9> The software center sees it as not being installed (Can run several on one host.)
<Ben64> Init9: that means you installed it manually, so you have to uninstall it the same way
<Init9> K .. Now I got to try and remember how I did that
<diceman99> anyone know a good newsreader for ubuntu
<AlexPortable> Is it possible for my PC to be in standby, and then wake up when someone uses it?
<deepdreamer> hello, i have question about updates. If i use lts version of ubuntu (14.04), will i receive updates for unity that are not just security updates (but also bugfixes) after 14.10 was relleased?
<cbtis> hi! :D
<AlexPortable> I mean my server
<alexa> Hello! My USB mouse is not working well at the moment. Apparently the left button is damaged. It's harder to press it. How to set middle click (wheel button) to take function of left click?
<alexa> I would like to use middle click as left click
<alexa> xmodmap -e "pointer = 2 1 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12"
<alexa> this is the solution :)
<alexa> thanks, google :*
<hateball> :D
<Eagleman> I am setting up a dhcp server (isc-dhcp-server) on my ubuntu 14.04 desktop version, however it wont automaticly start on reboot, this is in my syslog: http://pastebin.com/WzAWGidg It does start and works when i use service isc-dhcp-server start
<grosjean> Eagleman: your server is misconfigured
<jpds> Eagleman: "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!"
<Eagleman> grosjean so can you explain me why it works when i start it?
<jpds> Eagleman: You have to edit a file in /etc/default/ .
<Eagleman> jpds i already did, otherwise it would not start at all
<grosjean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<Eagleman> grosjean if i use the /etc/network/interfaces file i will get a failsafe error on reboot. I used the built in network editor
<jpds> Eagleman: Have you configured an address for eth1 in interfaces to start on boot?
<Eagleman> jpds yes: http://pastebin.com/ZWsiKAgG
<grosjean> Eagleman: pastebin your dhcp server configuration
<jpds> Eagleman: That's not an interfaces file.
<Eagleman> jpds what did i just said? I said i was using the built in network manager on the desktop
<Eagleman> grosjean: http://pastebin.com/mravdSHP
<jpds> Eagleman: Ew, well, that's going to be an issue.
<Eagleman> jpds So why does ubuntu include a GUI for the network manager if its not compatible with some of the packages?
<jpds> Eagleman: Because we don't expect you to run a server package on a desktop install?
<grosjean> Eagleman: because it's desktop ?
<grosjean> thanks jpds :)
<Eagleman> I need to run eclipse to built a java development enviroment, i need a gui
<Eagleman> just seems weird to use the interfaces file when there is a network manager.
<jpds> Eagleman: Your problem is that eth1 isn't coming up in time for when isc-dhcp-server kicks in.
<Init9> About removing software .. If I have program Joe and then added updates ...
<Eagleman> is upstart used on ubuntu?
<Init9> and add on for Joe .. and then remove Joe, will all the other stuff got with it?
<jpds> Eagleman: yes.
<Init9> go with it
<Eagleman> jpds delaying it can solve it, right?
<jpds> Eagleman: By default, I think it just waits for _an_ IP to appear.
<Eagleman> jpds: http://pastebin.com/ByQWmn5T [ - ] isc-dhcp-server starts before [ ? ] networking, right?
<cpugirl> anyone idea about nvidia graphics
<Eagleman> I am not familiar with upstart
<jpds> Eagleman: Check the file in /etc/init/
<venu_> hey there..  finally i was able to dual boot ubuntu and win... now i have one problem. i want to enable compiz fusion in my ubuntu. i downloaded and installed all the necessary tools and plugins. yet it is not working. pls help
<cpugirl> how i know nvidia graphics is working
<venu_> cpugirl... i have the same doubt
<cpugirl> venu_ :oh!!
<Eagleman> jpds: what am i looking for?
<venu_> is there anyone online who can help???
<jpds> Eagleman: The ISC file and 'start on' within it.
<Eagleman> start on runlevel [2345]
<venu_> cpugirl, what brings you here/
<cpugirl> venu_:My video is lagging in VLC due to graphics
<Eagleman> jpds ani idea which process the network manager runs under?
<venu_> u have ur ubuntu installed in virtualbox??
<BluesKaj_> cpugirl, lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<cpugirl> BluesKaj_:http://pastebin.com/7en1zf9S
<cpugirl> http://pastebin.com/7en1zf9S
<hateball> Looks like nvidia module is loaded at least
<cpugirl> hateball: what's soln ?
<hateball> cpugirl: In what context?
<Silenced> Eagleman: type ps aux and find in that list
<cpugirl> hateball: in any player video is just lagging...
<cpugirl> hateball: its due to graphics i think
<the_tricky> hello there, guys
<hateball> cpugirl: I assume you have installed the driver with bumblebee support, I dunno if you have to manually force apps to run using the nvidia card
<hateball> cpugirl: If so, I think you could run "optirun vlc" in a terminal to force it to use nvidia card rather than intel
 * hateball does not use hybrid gpu
<the_tricky> why don't my programs start automatically after boot 1/10 times?
<BluesKaj_> cpugirl, do you have  "Optimus" graphics ?
<cpugirl> BluesKaj_:NO
<Eagleman> jpds adding sleep 5 to the script worked.
<BluesKaj_> think nvidia-prime would be the driver to install for dual graphics systems, cpugirl
<cpugirl> BluesKaj_:what shld I do now?
<cpugirl> optirun vlc
<cpugirl> http://pastebin.com/7en1zf9S
<cpugirl> sorry!!
<cpugirl> ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.
<cpugirl> [ 8246.214431] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<testes> g
<BluesKaj_> cpugirl, you can start by installing nvidia-prime
<cpugirl> BluesKaj_:How I can install that
<cpugirl> sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<cpugirl> I already install that
<BluesKaj_> have you rebooted?
<cpugirl> yes
<knob> lol
<cpugirl> I am removing all nvidia files and going to reinstall it..may be it will work
<cpugirl> sudo apt-get remove nvidia* && sudo apt-get autoremove
<OerHeks> cpugirl, then you will find prime in systemsettings
<BluesKaj_> cpugirl, I beleive there's a nvidia gui that needs some setitng up
<cpugirl> BluesKaj_:yeah
<Init9> Where is the most common location for virtualbox - VMs / Guest? .. In the Home directory?
<knob> Init9, I always place them inside my home directory, and create a /virtualmachines/
<somsip> Init9: ~/.VirtualBox from memory
<Init9> ok .. Thanks folks
<trang> hello
<VelhoP4> I m getting no internet connection in my ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Can someone help me to solve this problem, please?
<VelhoP4> I HAD Internet, but I have no connection now, and I need it to save some sites ive been searching
<ubnew> hi , anyone know how do I uninstall Ati driver on ubuntu 12.04 ? since I plan to change to Nvidia graphic card
<Init9> <VelhoP4> wireless?
<pikaren> ubuntu = arch - pacman + apt-get ?
<VelhoP4> Init9, wireless and cable
<Init9> <VelhoP4> usb adapter or something else?
<Init9> network
<VelhoP4> Init9, normal internet cable, and wireless. Wireless is detected, but can-t connecs
<devildog31415> i have a command line utility that outputs color coded text, if I pipe that to a text file, then the color encoding shows as "gibberish" along with the text.  rather than strip the color codes, is there a way to convert to postscript and retain the color coding?
<Init9> <VelhoP4> are you using unbuntu? .. open a terminal window Alt-Ctrl-t.. type iwconfig
<iamfish> hi
<xubuntuuser> is there someone that can help me get system-config-samba working?
<bbryant> what's wrong
<xubuntuuser> when i click on the launcher, nothing happens
<bbryant> have you tried launching it from the terminal?
<xubuntuuser> yes
<bbryant> I had the same problem with google-chrome-stable
<bbryant> did it work from the terminal?
<bbryant> well, have
<bbryant> I have the same problem with google-chrome-stable
<bbryant> I don't know how to debug a launcher just doing nothing
<xubuntuuser> it doesn't work from terminal
<bbryant> oh ok, then awesome
<bbryant> let's look into that
<xubuntuuser> says it is missing a libuser.conf
<bbryant> well there you go
<xubuntuuser> i can't get that conf file to install
<xubuntuuser> i have removed and reinstalled a few times
<xubuntuuser> there are other errors too
<xubuntuuser> how do I post them all?
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bbryant> xubuntuuser: that appears to be a known error right now
<bbryant> according to my research
<xubuntuuser> really?  where did you see that?  I couldn't find it anywhere
<bbryant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libuser/+bug/1387274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1387274 in system-config-samba (Ubuntu) "system-config-samba.py fails to start due to missing /etc/libuser.conf Utopic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bbryant> reported a few days ago
<xubuntuuser> so I just wait for updates to be issued?
<bbryant> or if you come up with a solution, you can post it on the bug report
<bbryant> and become a contributor to the project
<xubuntuuser> i'd love to but i'm a huge n00b
<bbryant> then I'd sign up for an account on that website
<bbryant> and have it email you updates to that bug report
<bbryant> you'll see "subscribe to this bug's notifications" on the right
<xubuntuuser> ha, the fix there works
<xubuntuuser> i didn't see it
<xubuntuuser> Thanks for pointing me to that bbryant
<bbryant> oh I didn't see the fix in the report
<bbryant> cool!
<bbryant> glad I could kinda help
<ganoob_dot_tk> Hi
<reisio> ganoob_dot_tk: hi
<ganoob_dot_tk> any one can help?
<bbryant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reisio> ganoob_dot_tk: with?
<ganoob_dot_tk> plymouth theme
<ganoob_dot_tk> I changed the plymouth theme
<ganoob_dot_tk> it worked at the end  and not working at startup and still the past theme itself (not changed)
<bbryant> at the end of what?
<ganoob_dot_tk> I mean at shoutdown sorry
<ganoob_dot_tk> my distribution is ubuntu 14.04 32 bit
<MrSavage> Can you choose what desktop environment to use for stock ubuntu?
<quotaBEar> <div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<quotaBEar> <div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/jacob.miller.144181/posts/574258646041798" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/jacob.miller.144181/posts/574258646041798">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/jacob.miller.144181">Jacob Riley Miller</a>.</div></div>
<bbryant> quotaBEar: whatever you're doing, please don't
<bbryant> hah nie
<hikenboot> hi i am trying to figure out how to get fdisk to create /dev/sda5 without first creating /dev/sda2, 3, and 4 is there a way to do this
<MrSavage> Can you choose what window manager to use for stock ubuntu?
<reisio> MrSavage: yes
<hikenboot> trying to restore a cloned image from clonezilla and the partition happens to be on dev/sda5
<reisio> MrSavage: install it, run it (foowm --replace), save your session, and that's probably it
<MrSavage> reisio: what hoices do i have?
<reisio> MrSavage: any
<reisio> hikenboot: #clonezilla
<reisio> MrSavage: don't like compiz?
<akis>  hi all. i want to install xubuntu 14.04.1 on my brand new hp HEWLETT PACKARD 14-r107nv N2840 with Intel® Celeron® Processor N2840 2.16 GHz and 4gb ram. do i have to proceed with 64 bit version or can i go on with 32 bit version? will 32bit version works properly with my 4gm ram memory? the notebook is coming with windows 8.1 if this helps.
<MrSavage> reisio: can i choose upon format?
<reisio> MrSavage: format?
<reisio> akis: you can use either, but it's likely you'd want 64-bit, hang on
<MrSavage> reisio: when i install ubuntu
<reisio> akis: yes that's a 64-bit "amd64" processor, so it can do either 32-bit or 64-bit, but since it's 64-bit you'd be wasteful to not use 64-bit
<reisio> MrSavage: um, you can technically, but it'd probably be simpler to go through the install as normal, and then once you're installed, replace the window manager as desired
<MrSavage> ok
<MrSavage> is it hard to change?
<bbryant> the only reason to use 32bit is a 32bit processor
<medecau> hi
<bbryant> MrSavage: no
<bbryant> hi medecau
<bbryant> how's your day going?
<medecau> it’s cold
<reisio> what he means is the only reason to use 32-bit is a 32-bit _only_ processor
<akis> reisio: thank you my friend. i started already the 64bit iso download.
<reisio> akis: :)
<reisio> medecau: yeah it is kinda
<reisio> my car is broke and I needed coffee beans, so I walked to get groceries last evening
<bbryant> reisio: yea, phrasing is tricky
<reisio> and it was ze cold
<reisio> bbryant: always :)
<medecau> anyway, I did not come here to talk about the wether. I need your expert opinion.
<bbryant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<remd1196> Does anyone know why I get this error ? mkdir: cannot create directory ‘test’: No such file or directory when I try to create a dir ? (The parent dir exists, I tried with -p anyway, and I am root - su - )
<hxm> hi, do you know if there is some software like plex media server?
<hxm> an alternative
<OerHeks> hxm, there is a linux version of plex MS
<hxm> what name?
<OerHeks> https://plex.tv/downloads
<hxm> ah
<hxm> not for my platform
<remd1196> same if I try to symlink ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘test’: No such file or directory
<reisio> hxm: what platform is that?
<hxm> armv5tejl
<rypervenche> remd1196: Can you provide us with the full command you're trying? Also, is your file system read-only?
<rypervenche> remd1196: And what is your present working directory? Does it still exist?
<OerHeks> hxm,  sure there is, do not choose computer, but NAS
<OerHeks> oh, netgear oly
<OerHeks> *only
<hxm> netgear, qnap, unRAID, etc
<hxm> not iomega on the list
<medecau> I am about to blast my mac mini(late 2012) with ubuntu. I intend to use it for servers like minecraft and teamspeak but also and more importantly to host small “web apps”; long running scripts, like scrapers; long running scripts/daemons like bots; and some dbs, like elasticsearch. One of the points I have most doubts about is that some of the apps and scripts have to be pulled from public repo and should be available to some other users.
<medecau> Maybe even isolated. What is the best version of ubuntu for this? I see a few options on the site but am not sure what to go for.
<reisio> OerHeks: they don't make it easy for people who know what an arch is :p
<remd1196> It may be a ro fs good point, I’ll check
<reisio> hxm: http://alternativeto.net/browse/search/?q=plex&platform=linux
<reisio> a lot of things that do work for arm aren't stated as working for arm, though
<bbryant> medecau: just get the latest LTS
<hxm> yes i was reading those list too, but i dont know if they are able to connect to the tv
<hxm> yeap, is not easy
<bbryant> but I will warn you, if that yours goal and your question, you've got a long road ahead of you to accomplishing what you want
<xoxo> noob question. Will 14.04 recieve Firefox 34?
<medecau> bbryant: what do you expect to be the biggest point of struggle?
<bbryant> medecau: general linux aptitude
<reisio> xoxo: various ways you could provide it regardless
<bbryant> familiarity with the terminal
<bbryant> that sort of thing
<malinus> I've been getting this error for a few days: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9345980/ should I find a other mirror or what?
<medecau> bbryant: I already use the terminal a bit, not scared. Just a bit lost with the options.
<xoxo> reisio: Will it come to official repo?
<bbryant> medecau: well literally anything from server ubuntu to desktop ubuntu can do what you want
<bbryant> server ubuntu would be most efficient, and might be what I'd choose for the project
<bbryant> but someone with less familiarity should definitely go with a gui on top of that as well
<bbryant> so I'd suggest the latest lts
<remd1196> any way to restart selinux without rebooting ? Im copying some folders over and don’t want to rsync them aferwards if I can avoid as there are many files..
<bbryant> you want to restart the os without restarting the os?
<remd1196> I guess selinux shows up in /sys/fs/selinux if it is started...
<remd1196> and sssd seems to be missing that folder to start...
<bbryant> oh just selinux
<remd1196> strace .. statfs("/sys/fs/selinux", 0x7fff48822430) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<remd1196> ok I’ll google some more :)
<rypervenche> remd1196: I think you're in way over your head if you're starting off with SELinux...
<remd1196> well in any case I have to deal with it :)
<rypervenche> Oops, I'm getting people mixed up. I'll be quiet.
<deever> hi
<reisio> deever: hi
<Silenced> Hi
<deever> if i create an apache config from scratch, are there things to consider relating to package management and possibly other things? f.e. when i don't load modules in the files expected by dpkg/apt-get, will that cause serious trouble?
<cbuckley> hey /id
<cbuckley> n/m
<bbryant> deever: no
<bbryant> any subsequent updates will recognize your modified files
<bbryant> and won't change them
<bbryant> or it'll ask you if you want to change them or not
<deever> bbryant: ok, great
<adac> Does someon konw on how to show the temperature with "System Load Indicator"?
<nomic> sensors
<nomic> on command line
<onla> I have put this in my crontab -l but it won't run every 30minutes as I want: */30 * * * * /home/v/scripts/wallpaper.sh
<somsip> onla: your username is really "v"? Paste the script so we can see what's breaking
<adac> nomic, yes it is clear to me from command line
<adac> Just I do not know on how to add it to the "System Load Indicator" app
<onla> somsip: I can run that script just like that typing /home/v/scripts/wallpaper.sh in my shell. Yes username is v
<onla> and it does what I want
<somsip> onla: paste it then
<onla> http://pastebin.com/PG96WeTK
<bbryant> onla: v for vendetta?
<onla> initial of my first name
<somsip> onla: try something like http://askubuntu.com/questions/140305/cron-not-able-to-succesfully-change-background
<cbtis> Hi everybody!!
<cj> hey folks
<RR__> LightDM has the monitors arranged the wrong way around left monitor should be right, right monitor should be left. How can I fix this?
<cj> I'm having a hard time logging in to the ubuntu single sign-on thing
<cj> from here, I click on "log in to edit":
<cj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<cj> I fill in the OpenID thing and click next, and then it waits forever.  Are we experiencing technical difficulties?
<reisio> RR__: swap their cable connections
<onla> somsip: mkay. Would you suggest me to use that answer that has 5 thumbs ups or that with 3
<cj> I guess i just needed to be patient.  working now.  slow, though.
<somsip> onla: the one that works
<RR__> If I swap the cable connections there is a ton of other things I have to change, is it that hard to adjust the lightdm settings?
<xdroop> hello
<xdroop> If I have a system using Kerberos for authentication and NIS for information
<xdroop> users cannot log in unless I copy the contents of my NIS shadow map to /etc/shadow.
<reisio> RR__: probably
<xdroop> How do I either A) make getent return the nIS shadow information; or
<Krambiorix> hi, when booting i arrive in a grub rescue screen. when i try to go to my bios , hitting f2, i get bach to the grub rescue screen.... anyone??
<xdroop> B) make PAM not care that there isn't "shadow" information for users loggin in with NIS?
<cj> xdroop: are you familiar with /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<cj> xdroop: man nsswitch.conf should set you up the bomb, sir.
<vysakh> hi
<cj> Krambiorix: I like how you spell back "bach."  It makes me think of Arnold.  :-)
<cj> Krambiorix: once you get to grub, you are past the BIOS.  re-boot and try f1, f2, f10, f11, f12
<cj> or tab or delete
<Krambiorix> cj normally its f2
<cj> Krambiorix: then you're pressing it too late if you get to grub
<Krambiorix> cj i really dont
<cj> Krambiorix: perhaps you've got a keyboard attached that your bios doesn't recognized but grub does... unlikely these days, but possible
<bbryant> what are you trying to do?
<lumia520> You could look out for the manufacturer's logo if you're trying to get to the BIOS setup.
<Krambiorix> cj bbryant, I'm trying to get to my bios , but even without hitting f2  , i get in grub rescue with the error unknown filesystem
<bbryant> Krambiorix: well there's the problem, you're supposed to do it with hitting f2
<bbryant> not without
<Krambiorix> doesn't work bbryant
<Krambiorix> bbryant , i see the lenovo button and start hitting f2 but i end up in grub rescue...
<bbryant> Krambiorix: turn off the machine, start hitting f2, and then turn the power on
<bbryant> continue hitting f2 until you're in the bios
<grosjean> Krambiorix: you must refer to the documentation of your vendor
<Krambiorix> im in the bios.... bbryant i pushed the lenovoe arrow button...
<bbryant> oh ok
<Krambiorix> thanks bbryant, grosjean, cj
<Pinkamena_D> weird question I have: when using ubuntu my wifi light no longer blinks during data transfer for a "Centrino Advanced-N 6205", any idea where I could start if I want to fix this?
<reisio> fix? Sounds ideal
<reisio> did you rely on a blinking light to know your wifi was working?
<reisio> isn't it... apparent?
<bbryant> lol
<bbryant> related
<reisio> light is just an annoying redundancy
<bbryant> how do I turn that off?
<reisio> bbryant: hahahah
<reisio> ask Pinkamena_D
<Pinkamena_D> hmm, well I am an oldie I guess
<reisio> so you like the light?
<Pinkamena_D> I liked that on my last laptop, off was disconnected, on was connected, and different blink rates showed different speeds of transfer
<Pinkamena_D> it actually scaled well too
<bbryant> so for anyone wondering, yes it does still work as a wifi toggle despite seizing like an epileptic on a regular basis
<Pinkamena_D> bluetooth did the same thing also
<bbryant> the gods have looked at you kindly, Pinkamena_D
<reisio> sounds like a seizure lawsuit waiting to happen
<bbryant> it's switching between blue and orange on this laptop
<bbryant> super annoying
<christian_> hey there i wonder is it even possible to permanently decrypt my ecryptfs home folder?
<bbryant> Pinkamena_D: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12069/how-to-stop-constantly-blinking-wifi-led
<reisio> christian_: copy all the data out of it
<bbryant> this might help you get it back on
<bbryant> I'm using the info to get it to stop
<christian_> resio not working because of space issues :(
<bbryant> brb, testing my hopefully no longer blinking wifi thing
<Harminuriel> Hello
<Harminuriel> I have a "little" problem with Ubuntu, can I ask something about it?
<bbryant> awesome, my wifi light is no longer epileptic!
<bbryant> Harminuriel: you may only if you make a sacrifice first
<bbryant> do you have a live chicken?
<Harminuriel> What sort of sacrifice?
<bbryant> I'm kidding
<bbryant> what's your problem?
<Harminuriel> Well, I have a Lenovo G500 notebook with Windows 8.1 installed... I'd like to switch to Ubuntu but I have some questions
<bbryant> I'd be more than happy to help
<bbryant> what are your questions?
<mEHtHINX> Sacrificial Lamb maybe
<Harminuriel> Lenovo has a recovery system that allows you to restore windows to factory stats, I was wondering if I will be able to reinstall windows with this recovery system even thought I use Ubuntu (I found multiple partitions that maybe are used for this purpose)
<bbryant> if you remove windows you will not be able to use the recovery system to get it back
<bbryant> however, you can dual boot
<hwilde> how do I upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 ??
<OerHeks> Harminuriel, sure, but be carefull, recovery will wipe all bits except the recovery partition
<hwilde> Err Upgrade tool signature
<hwilde>   404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::19 80]
<bbryant> OerHeks: are you sure it'll be able to do that?
<bbryant> my understand is taht those recovery partitions work on incremental backups
<bbryant> and don't have a full restoration available if you haev overwritten windows
<OerHeks> bbryant, if the hotkey to go to recovery still works
<Harminuriel> Oh the hotkey is a button near the power one (called Nova Button)
<OerHeks> bbryant, never seen a partial diskuse, only full
<Harminuriel> http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/127597018499211 I've found this about the Lenovo feature
<Harminuriel> Also I used it once and it worked, it seemed like a full reinstallation of Windows (I had no recovery points, I completely restored)
<acmehandle> Which apt-get package do I need to install for syslog?
<bbryant> Harminuriel: that's a users guide, it doesn't explain to me the technical underpinnings of what's going on
<OerHeks> Harminuriel, there you go, after that you need to reinstall ubuntu again
<rabbit_> how do i get this to minimize to the system tray instead of closing when i x it? lubuntu 14.04 version
<SchrodingersScat> rabbit_: can you define 'this'?
<Harminuriel> sorry bbryant! I was searching for something more
<OerHeks> rabbit, use the ther button, minimise, not 'X' close
<OerHeks> *other
<xamxam> Hi, How do i reset my ubuntu fonts to default ones?
<Harminuriel> OerHerks, can you explain?
<OerHeks> Harminuriel, explain what? how windows recovery will wipe all data?
<bbryant> OerHeks: he wants to know if ubuntu is on that partition
<bbryant> can everything be restored back to windows with lenovo recovery?
<bbryant> I don't know enough about it to give a definitive answer
<Harminuriel> I know this, but will it reinstall windows even if I have wiped it with Ubuntu? (but kept the extra Lenovo partitions)
<reisio> Harminuriel: if you have the media that reinstalls, it will reinstall
<reisio> if you haven't, it won't, 'cause you won't have it
<OerHeks> Harminuriel, yes, if the hotkey to go to recovery still works
<Harminuriel> Uhm.... ok...
<OerHeks> else see reisio, use the media that comes with the machine
<xamxam> Harminuriel: Why don't you back that partition up on external HDD drive? Is there any option like that? HP laptops have this feature.
<Harminuriel> the recovery partition?
<squinty> Harminuriel:   you should make Windows Recovery DVDs of that partition anyways just so you are covered in event of that partition failure etc
<Harminuriel> Uhm, I'll try to backup!
<xamxam> Yeah, which holds OEM windows data and everything, one which can be used when system goes corrupt.
<hwilde> how do I upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 ??
<xamxam> Hi, How do i reset my ubuntu fonts to default ones?
<hwilde> it says it cannot calculate the upgrade
<squinty> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hwilde> it says it cannot calculate the upgrade
<Harminuriel> xamxam, what didi you used to change the fonts? I did it some time ago (before my old pc broke) and I restored the default ones also
<gamingrobot> I am installing ubuntu server 14.04 from a disk to a flashdrive, the server has no harddrives and after I boot from the flashdrive I get a blinking cursor. I think it is grub that cant find the main/boot partition.
<Harminuriel> So I could help you
<xamxam> Harminuriel: I wanted to have these persian fonts work while using facebook, so i installed windows fonts, which messed up the usual ubuntu fonts, i want to revert back to how it was before i did any of fonts installation.
<Harminuriel> have you selected them with tools like Unity/Gnome tweak tools?
<jhobbs> Hi, i'm seeing lots of Hash Sum mismatch errors when i run sudo apt-get update
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1398461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1398461 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "cannot calculate upgrade 12.04 to 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<jhobbs> for example http://paste.ubuntu.com/9346833/
<squinty> gamingrobot:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting   Frozen splash screen, blinking cursor with no grub> or grub rescue prompt. Possible video issues with the kernel. While these failures are not of GRUB 2's making, it may still be able to help.
<MV48> Hi all, is it possible to have two separate software RAIDs act as one in ubuntu?
<gamingrobot> squinty: I will look into it, the most confuzing part was the server would boot off the livecd fine
<gamingrobot> err liveflashdrive*
<xamxam> Harminuriel: Honestly, i dont know what i did, it did involve some package which has windows fonts.
<hwilde> help cannot upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04!        https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1398461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1398461 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "cannot calculate upgrade 12.04 to 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> jhobbs, try:  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jhobbs> it's happening on multiple systems
<jhobbs> i think it's a problem with the archives, not my system
<Harminuriel> uhm... I've found this. Never tried to reset through terminal... but try the graphical way  first http://askubuntu.com/questions/4989/reset-gnome-font-configuration
<OerHeks> jhobbs, you can try changing mirrors, but i think you need to remove the corrupted lists
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> portugues
<bbryant> sagat: do you speak english?
<sagat> no
<bbryant> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<squinty> !pr
<sagat> do not speak English
<sagat> Thanks
<gamingrobot> squinty: So the liveusb boots fine, and the flash drive I installed ubuntu to it shows blinking cursor but when i plug it into another computer and boot it works fine
<Harminuriel> xamxam, I've found this default config file http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=167001&d=1282286374 download this and place it in /ect/fonts (use sudo nautilus) and then remove the .txt extension
<xamxam> Harminuriel: Thank you :)
<Harminuriel> tell me if it works... if it is easier, delete first the ".txt" part n the name and then copy and paste it to /etc/fonts
<Harminuriel> xamxam probably to download the attachement you need to register or login into ubuntu forums, If you want I can share the whole thread link
<zykotick9> Harminuriel: fyi do NOT use sudo with GUI apps, it'll lead to tears.  "gksudo foo" instead.  xamxam
<zykotick9> ^ see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for details/confirmation
<gamingrobot> zykotick9: What causes that?
<zykotick9> gamingrobot: see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for a link that explains it
<gamingrobot> ty
<Harminuriel> xamxam, or try this, install unity-tweak-tool open it and click the "fonts" tab, here select "restore defaults"
<Harminuriel> xamxam here it is how to do http://askubuntu.com/questions/500536/how-to-reset-font-size-in-ubuntu-14-04
<khang> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<pbx> i'd like my laptop to auto-set brightess depending on whether it's plugged in or not. i don't see any built-in setting for that. what are my options?
<bubbasaures> pbx, This is what release and desktop?
<moza> Hello, i need some help with my printer-scanner. I thought it was just not responding because of a problem in the ink levels, but i managed to do a copy from a color drawing, so it must be in the connection between ubuntu and the printer.
<moza> I can't print anything at the moment. I am running ubuntu 14.04 and the printer is an Epson Stylus SX200
<OerHeks> moza, happened to me too, colour ink is there, but without black it will not print. solution: buy new black ink
<moza> I have black ink
<moza> I can copy a colour + black drawing
<moza> OerHeks : i bought new ink several times, but since i upgraded to 14.04 it completely stopped working.
<OerHeks> moza, oh oke, i thought you had a ink issue.
<OerHeks> epson is great supported
<moza> I thought it was an ink issue at first, but it doesn't seem to be anymore.
<moza> OerHeks : then i must be doing something wrong.
<moza> Is there a way to check what i could have done wrong? Updated drivers? a tutorial?
<OerHeks> epson is just plug and play, not sure what you can do. what happens when you print? does it accept the job but does not print?
<salman> hi
<moza> OerHeks : exactly that, yes.
<Elimin8er> how can I list build-depends of a package ??
<Pici> Elimin8er: apt-cache showsrc packagename  OR to install them: apt-get build-dep packagename
<NGC3982> Has anyone here used subbot?
<Elimin8er> nvm. I found out though good ol Google.
<OerHeks> Elimin8er, apt-rdepends http://askubuntu.com/questions/21379/how-do-i-find-the-build-dependencies-of-a-package
<Elimin8er> OerHeks, thank you. I found it.. but thank you for responding
<Elimin8er> channel #ubuntu-packaging doesnt really talk much to answer any questions
<Lindia23>  High Quality photos and videos http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<dmoyne> Anyway to get azerty keybord instead of qwerty before opening a kde session?
<Bazyl> hello, when i change window to Thunderbird whole launch pad and top toolbar items disapear, how can i fix it ?
<Bazyl> hello, when i change window to Thunderbird whole launchpad and top toolbar items disapear, how can i fix it (ubuntu 14.04LTS)?
<ZerOlegend> Bazyl, did you maximize thunderbird?
<ZerOlegend> the launchpad should not vanish though
<Bazyl> Zer0legend it was maximized then i did restart PC and it looks as i described it
<Bazyl> Zer0legend now i need to use ctrl+tab to change between windows and ctrl+q to close it
<ZerOlegend> are you using any themes?
<ZerOlegend> or is it stock unity?
<ZerOlegend> and if you mouse over upper left no window controls show up?
<OerHeks> Bazyl, hit F11 to get out of full screen?
<ZerOlegend> why would thunderbird drop to fullscreen but nothing else OerHeks ?
<Bazyl> Zer0legend no, i don't use themes but i use compiz rules to manage windows and workspaces
<Bazyl> 0erHeks F11 does nothing
<ZerOlegend> he is not in a browser he is talking about thunderbird
<TheNet> when I buy additional IPs my host has the option of US or Canadian IPs. my server is hosted in Canada but I'm in the US. Does IP location matter?
<ZerOlegend> and when thunderbird is not open everything works as usual?
<Bazyl> Zer0legend yep, everythings works fine byt thunderbird
<pbx> how can i get my laptop (dell latitude e7240 running 14.04) to auto change its brightness settings depending on whether it's plugged in to AC or not?
<ZerOlegend> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1834116
<ZerOlegend> check that Bazyl
<ZerOlegend> i think it has to do with your compiz settings
<ZerOlegend> if that doesnt work let me know
<Console> If I just broke my /etc/sudoers file and I don't have password for root bc I access it through "sudo su -" how would I fix my syntax error that I made to that file?
<EriC^^> Console: boot into the recovery mode
<Console> I'm on Ubuntu Server 14.04 - would that still work?
<ZerOlegend> yes
<EriC^^> yeah
 * Console looks up how to boot into recovery
<Console> Thanks ZerOlegend & EriC^^
<artificial_fly> hi all
<ZerOlegend> helo
<francois_> hello
<Console> Would anyone be willing to point me in the right direction to reboot into recovery mode on Ubuntu Server 14.04 and I do not have a grub menu as I just ssh in once it's booted.
<ZerOlegend> Console, you would need to be at that machine i believe
<Console> Yikes, so if I made a syntax error while editing /etc/sudoers, what would be the best way to change that?
<e-i-k-e> hi
<e-i-k-e> how can i utilize sed to remove the following parts from a text file: <div class="dk2">(?s)(.*?)</div>
<e-i-k-e> sed -i 's/<div class="dk2">(?s)(.*?)</div>//g' file.html does not work
<e-i-k-e> i think a have to escape certain characters, but i'm not sure
<solsTiCe> at least escape / in <\/div>
<e-i-k-e> adding -r to the command and placing the regexp parts in [] brackets also won't make this work for me
<dasjoe> Dou you want to remove literally that string including the raw regex or should sed interpret the regex?
<solsTiCe> e-i-k-e: ^
<e-i-k-e> dasjoe: sed should interpret the regexp
<dasjoe> Right, then try sed -i 's,<div class="dk2">(?s)(.*?)</div>,,g' if you don't want to escape the / in the last tag
<dave_den> anyone else notice that cron will continue to run a user's crontab under the primary GID of that user, even if the user has been removed from that group? Ubuntu 12.04
<dbugger> Hey guys. I have been thinking of buying a new Graphic Card, but I am not sure if I have PCI-E slots. Is there any way I can find out from the terminal?
<Bazyl> Zer0legend man, acording to link you've send me i cannot find "Experimental" tab, neither "Automaximize value" option
<Bazyl> Zer0legend i am talking ofcourse about ccsm options
<solsTiCe> dbugger: may be with dmidecode, not sure
<trijntje_> dave_den: that sounds like a possible security bug, best report it and tag it as such
<bbryant> dbugger: just open the case
<bbryant> lll
<bbryant> *lol
<lotuspsychje> dbugger: dmidecode | grep "PCI"
<izishack> #ubuntu.hr
<e-i-k-e> dasjoe: also won't work. the parts that should be replaced are still in the document. the regexp itself is working when i'm using gedit
<pbx> how can i auto-set display brightness when i plug/unplug my laptop charger?
<ZerOlegend> Bazyl, i don't know what else you can try other than removing thunderbird and reinstalling it
<e-i-k-e> dasjoe: when i execute the command sed is working for a second, the file gets a new timestamp but thats it
<Bazyl> Zer0legend so: sudo apt-get remove thunderbird ?
<bbryant> Bazyl: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall thunderbird
<bbryant> first
<Bazyl> bbryant, thx
<solsTiCe> dbugger: dmidecode -t slot
<dasjoe> e-i-k-e: are you sure your regex matches what you think it does?
<e-i-k-e> no, but at least in gedit's search and replace function it works. never used regex until today
<Bazyl> Zer0legend, reinstall didn't work... is there any settings inside unity that saves this state? can i reset it ?
<OerHeks> Bazyl, most likely reset compiz?
<e-i-k-e> dasjoe: thats the content that has to be removed http://pastebin.com/zfcSGkXu
<Bazyl> 0erHeks, ok how can i do it ?
<yggdrasil> how can i find out what version a package im about to download is ?
<OerHeks> Bazyl, install dconf, then run: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<yggdrasil> apt-cache search ?
<dbugger> lotuspsychje, I did, what am I looking for?
<Bazyl> 0erHeks, will try
<dbugger> solsTiCe, I did, what am I looking for?
<lotuspsychje> dbugger: PCIE 16X ?
<hxm> hello, itunes server is DAAP?
<dbugger> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9348224/
<dbugger> lotuspsychje, how does it look?
<lotuspsychje> dbugger: should be pcie express yes
<dasjoe> e-i-k-e: by default sed does not match * as newlines
<dbugger> lotuspsychje, great!
<dbugger> I have been thinking of buying a Graphic card "GeForce GTX 970". Will I have problems with compatibility in Ubuntu?
<e-i-k-e> dasjoe: do you have a solution for me?
<dsfdsfsdfsd> hi, i just installed ubuntu to my thinkpad and updated the system and im having weird "problem" or something, my connection randomly "disconnects", it shows it's connected but it does something and wont work for sometime, logs show something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9348235/
<Bazyl> 0erHeks, should i restart PC, unity or something ?
<athan> Hello everyone. Is there a way to reverse-lookup an init script (or upstart job, unsure right now) from a process's PID?
<theadmin> athan: Well, you could tell the process name from the PID using pgrep.
<bbryant> athan: unfortunately not
<athan> I can see the process is forked rigth from /sbin/init, is there a way to find _how_ it got there?
<theadmin> athan: And that should more or less point you in the right direction
<athan> hmm
<OerHeks> Bazyl, maybe logout/login will do
<Bazyl> 0erHeks, and by the way /org/compiz/ directories does not  exist in my filesystem
<athan> alrighty, thank you
<bbryant> theadmin: processes are generally started as detached children
<lotuspsychje> dsfdsfsdfsd: what kind of wifi chip?
<dsfdsfsdfsd> intel 3945abg
<lotuspsychje> dsfdsfsdfsd: ubuntu version?
<athan> I haven't found anything in /etc/init/ or /etc/init.d/ :/
<dsfdsfsdfsd> 14.04
<theadmin> Bazyl: It's not a directory, it's a gconf key (gconf is a sort of heresy similar to the Windows Registry)
<theadmin> Or dconf
<theadmin> Yeah, that's dconf
<lotuspsychje> dsfdsfsdfsd: did you install with eth cable/updates enabled during setup?
<dsfdsfsdfsd> i installed with WLAN and i noticed that it did this in setup too which slowed down the install since it had to reconnect or something during install and i have updated the system
<e-i-k-e> dasjoe: maybe there is another way to do what i want without using sed
<lotuspsychje> dsfdsfsdfsd: additional drivers section doesnt show alternate drivers?
<dsfdsfsdfsd> havent checked that yet but i dont believe there is anything, but let me check for sure
<dsfdsfsdfsd> no, there is no additional drivers
<trism> athan: well if it is an upstart job: initctl list; will have the pid at the end, so you could pass it to grep
<lotuspsychje> dsfdsfsdfsd: you could also boot livecd and compare drivers from your installed system lshw -C network
<solsTiCe> dsfdsfsdfsd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/465848/frequent-deauthentication-from-wifi-reason-6-in-a-centrino-advanced-n-6230-r
<athan> trism: Thank you :)
<dsfdsfsdfsd> is the driver any different since it seems it did in live too
<lotuspsychje> dsfdsfsdfsd: not sure, try the link from solsTiCe
<artificial_fly> so anyone using nvidia optimus? :P
<bodasd> facebook
<lotuspsychje> artificial_fly: i think its nvidia-prime now
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | artificial_fly
<ubottu> artificial_fly: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bodasd> what is preferable to learn after C language, C++ or Java
<dsfdsfsdfsd> well when i did iw reg get it says country GB, although i think it should be FI, and i already did try set it to FI but it's on GB again
<lotuspsychje> bodasd: check the ##programming guys
<dsfdsfsdfsd> well i changed REGDOMAIN= from /etc/default/crda to REGDOMAIN=FI and im going to reboot now and watch the logs and hope that it fixed the problem
<xubuntuuser> when trying to access a workgroup through Thunar, a request for user/pw comes up preventing me from viewing the workgroup.  where is the samba setting to disable this since I have no user/pw set for the workgroup?
<fdfddfdf> well even after changing that file it still says in iw reg get "country GB"
<fdfddfdf> but no problems yet though
<ubuntul0ver> can sb help me? my applications crash ..
<ubuntul0ver> so often ..
<fdfddfdf> is there btw anything i need to change from defaults when using SSD?
<bbryant> well can you elaborate?
<ubuntul0ver> i have problems with windows using openGL
<ubuntul0ver> seg-faults ..
<TheNet> does anyone know how to set gitlabs to use a certain IP?
<Rory> fdfddfdf: Not really any more. You can squeeze a little more performance out of your filesystem, and reduce the amount of writes being made (and thus reduce wear) - here is a good starting point https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<pbx> fdfddfdf, nothing in particular.  if you're a tweaker then tweak away. but the SSD is just a faster HD as far as ubuntu is concerned
<fdfddfdf> what about TRIM, should i care about that?
<longloop> Hi! Attempting to create a symlink of A/B/C in A/B/D
<ubuntul0ver> is there a apt-command to reinstall all installed packets ?
<longloop> is ln -s A/B/C A/B/D wrong?
<ubuntul0ver> i've tried with synaptic but it ended in a seg-fault
<ubuntul0ver> longloop: ln -s target link-name
<Rory> fdfddfdf: You should use TRIM http://askubuntu.com/a/443779
<ubuntul0ver> longloop: looks good ..
<longloop> ubuntul0ver: I am doing that . but it doesnt work
<ubuntul0ver> longloop: what exactly ?
<pbx> fdfddfdf, i'm pretty sure trim is enabled by default in 14.04.  i see it in cron.weekly
<ubuntul0ver> longloop: are you trying to link ?
<Rory> pbx: It's vendor-dependent
<fdfddfdf> it says that only intel and samsung ssds have it by default, mine is kingston so do i just add --no-model-check to that file
<dj_rechner> my
<ubuntul0ver> longloop: ./ ?
<Rory> fdfddfdf: Did you TRIM on Windows?
<longloop> @ubuntul0ver while being in A/B I typed  ...
<longloop> ln -s D C
<fdfddfdf> yes
<longloop> but it wont work
<Rory> fdfddfdf: Then yes.
<Rory> fdfddfdf: You can also just do it manually every so often with: sudo fstrim -v /
<ubuntul0ver> longloop: ln -s D C only works in the same dirctory ..
<fdfddfdf> so that's enough that i dont need to worry about it then anymore since it should now run trim for it weekly
<ubuntul0ver> longloop: try using absolute paths ..
<ubuntul0ver> longloop: or hard links .. (without -s)
<berz3rk> Hey, where can I get help regarding Unity Next
<longloop> @ubuntul0ver thats what I want .. I wan link of A/B/D in A/B/D
<longloop> Okay
<longloop> trying
<xubuntuuser> anyone good with samba configurations?
<pbx> xubuntuuser, ask your question with detail and you'll find out
<SchrodingersScat> or rather, ask your real question.
<xubuntuuser> samba is asking for a workgroup password when there isn't one
<xubuntuuser> i need to disable that
<fdfddfdf> shouldn't chromium have flash or whatever did it use, was it called pepper? mine says for example for speedtest that it requires flash
<grosjean> yo
<fdfddfdf> well looks like my problem isnt solved, it dropped for short time again
<fdfddfdf> either it says iwl3945 queue 4 stuck or queue 2 and "on demand firmware reload"
<rezam> S
<fdfddfdf> happens usually when downloading something
<MrSavage> I'm just wondering, how good is ubuntu for gaming with wine?
<grosjean> MrSavage: like any other linux distro :)
<MrSavage> i'm making my switch from windows to linux soon
<MrSavage> when i got the time
<MrSavage> I only game though so i'm not sure if this is a good idea
<grosjean> it's depend on your game utilization
<MrSavage> well games that require high end systems like mine being that of an intel i5-4670k and an amd r9 200 series
<MrSavage> so games like arma 3
<MrSavage> what do you think?
<MrSavage> or games like league of legends
<grosjean> if you are a hard gamer, they maybe run more natively under windows
<grosjean> i know a friend, hard gamer too
<grosjean> he has two partition, one for linux, the other for windows when he play
<grosjean> in fact, it's depend on your need
<thumpba> any suggestions for xmpp chat app alternative to pidgin?
<MrSavage> grosjean: all i run are games
<MrSavage> i just hate the windows environment
<grosjean> thumpba: empathy ?
<grosjean> gajime
<grosjean> -e
<Saleem> how to create network proxy in ubuntu 12.04
<grosjean> MrSavage: all i can say is make a try !
<grosjean> Saleem: what do you want to do?
<MrSavage> grosjean: so i should see if i can run everything in Wine?
<DJones> MrSavage: There a quite a lot of games that run under steam on linux now
<grosjean> MrSavage: yep
<MrSavage> ok
<Saleem> i want to have new network proxy created for ubuntu 12.04
<grosjean> Saleem: what are you calling network proxy ?
<bekks> Saleem: So install a proxy daemon, configure it, and use it. :)
<Saleem> as in ubuntu 12.04 there is proxy setting that can be  set as manual or automatic i need to set
<grosjean> thumpba: both gajim and empathy are pretty cool
<ubuntul0ver> can i list the files belonging to a packet with an apt-command ?
<grosjean> Saleem: this is here to configure your proxy settings
<grosjean> like in enterprise, there is a proxy, you need to configure it on your pc
<Saleem> i want to create new proxy
<SchrodingersScat> !info tinyproxy | Saleem
<ubottu> Saleem: tinyproxy (source: tinyproxy): A lightweight, non-caching, optionally anonymizing HTTP proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.3-3ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 58 kB, installed size 195 kB
<Saleem> can i know the full steps
<grosjean> apt-get install tinyproxy
<grosjean> aptitude install tinyproxy
<bekks> Saleem: So install a proxy daemon, configure it, and use it. :) A good thing to start is "squid" or "tinyproxy".
<Saleem> do i need proxy server for it
<bekks> Saleem: Of course.
<Saleem> where do i find proxy server
<bekks> Saleem: I just told you.
<Saleem> u told as tinyproxy
<grosjean> tinyproxy or squid are proxy server
<Saleem> ok
<Saleem> can we find in ubuntu software center
<grosjean> yes
<Saleem> do we put ip address
<grosjean> there's ton of doc on internet about squid or tinyproxy
<bekks> Saleem: You need to install a proxy server software first, like squid or tinyproxy
<Saleem> is there any guide pdf or documentation of how to set
<Saleem> is there any guide link for setting with tinyproxy
<bbryant> Saleem: #tinyproxy
<Kathleen23>  High Quality photos and videos http://s0o.de/f4t4dss
<saleem_> is there any instruction guide for setting up tinyproxy
<saleem> what are the steps to finish tinyproxy i need to set in ubuntu 12.04 please guide me
<soman> Installed some debs with dpkg -i and a little broken the system. Installaion failed with some dependencies error + imcompatible architecture. How can I uninstall those packages knowing only deb filenames? It's a deb based distro.
<grosjean> saleem: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tinyproxy
<grosjean> french doc ^^
<saleem> i will check
<saleem> its in french language
<grosjean> as i've said
<bbryant> saleem: what's your native language?
<grosjean> soman: if you have the deb packages you know the name of the package
<saleem> english
<soman> grosjean: how to find out package name from deb filename? For example for 'libfontconfig1_2.9.0-7.1_amd64' ? libfontconfig>?
<soman> and what will happen with replaced / updated packages? They will return at old ver or will be removed completely?
<grosjean> soman: so here your package is libfontconfig
<grosjean> you can verify with dpkg -l | grep libfontconfig
<saleem> i need in english guide
<grosjean> saleem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers/DansGuardian#Install_Tinyproxy
<grosjean> you can find more docs on the net
<in_deep_thought> if I were to take a prn scrn with the prn screen button on my keyboard
<in_deep_thought> where might it be saved?
<bbryant> in_deep_thought: it's copied to your clipboard
<in_deep_thought> thanks mr bryant
<in_deep_thought> so it is
<wbill> Hello got a ?
<teward> wbill: if you have a question, just ask it
<wbill> is bash shell history limited onscreen(normal terminal tty window) to a certain amount of lines such as if the history is 2000 lines long and im only visually seeing beack to line 1001 how do i change whatever tobe able to see all when i do the history command even if i have to ake an alias etc
<bbryant> wbill: ~/.bash_history
<bbryant> it's all in that file
<bbryant> at least everything that's saved between sessions
<bbryant> it might not have your current sessions history in it yet
<bbryant> but the rest is in that file
<wbill> ok what is the command line if i wanted toprint that whole history to a file say in my home dir or other?
<OerHeks> wbill cp ~/.bash_history ~/whatever.txt
<wbill> just a copy is cool ok great tyvm
<wbill> much aprreciated
<OerHeks> wbill, have fun
<wbill> ok 1 more ? is this command only permanent for the remaining uptime or will it still remain if i come from a cold reboot?  "export HISTSIZE=9000"
<Tinkerlad> If grub wont install while I am installing ubuntu server 14.04.1 what are my options, can I install it later?
<OerHeks> wbill,  do that in ~/.bashrc > HISTSIZE & HISTFILESIZE
<OerHeks> wbill, that will do for that user only
<grosjean> Tinkerlad: you must install it before reboot
<DualBootMePlease> Can someone please answer some basic questions about Ubuntu
<DualBootMePlease> Uh ... Ubuntu \ Windows Dual Boot please?
<wbill> and if not what is your suggestion as how or where to put it so it occurs on startup?
<wbill> ok cool ty
<wbill> thanks again
<DualBootMePlease> If I have theoretically manually installed Ubuntu alongside Windows XP, but I restart my computer and ONLY Windows XP boots, what should I be doing different to find Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> wbill, for all users /etc/bash.bashrc
<brianblaze420> you need grub
<brianblaze420> DualBootMePlease:
<brianblaze420> also why r u using xp?
<wbill> ok coolio awesome
<xangua> DualBootMePlease: you shouldn't neither be using windows XP or Wubi
<DualBootMePlease> I was never given any option with the Ubuntu install from LIveUSB for "intall alongside Windows XP" so i manually created the two necessary partitions beside the Windows XP partition. This is okay?
<Pinkamena_D> so I have a multimedia key I cant get to work. I have a keycode for it and it does get recoenised by the keyboard settings as "LaunchA" but actually pressing it it does not execte the command
<dragonMalta> hi...i have an omega oan133 android netbook using arm cortex A8....can i flash it in order to install xubuntu?
<brianblaze420> DualBootMePlease: it's fine as long as you install grub
<brianblaze420> also burn xp to the ground lol
<monkeyjuice> DualBootMePlease:  how many partitions are on your harddrive
<DualBootMePlease> Can i install GRUB from a LiveUSB instance of Ubuntu?
<DualBootMePlease> Please?
<daftykins> yes that's part of the installation process
<DualBootMePlease> Okay. So WindowsXP pro was installed and working. I used LiveUSB to install Ubuntu 13.10 via "select other" and created primary and swap partition alongside Windows partition.
<DualBootMePlease> Upon reboot, only WindowsXP loads. How access Ubuntu?
<DualBootMePlease> What i did wrong?
<teward> DualBootMePlease: 13.10 is End of Life, first off, we can't really provide much support for it...
<rfxchlx> you can update grub
<waressearcher2> is OpenJDK as good as closed source one ?
<rfxchlx> update-grub2
<teward> !pm | DualBootMePlease
<ubottu> DualBootMePlease: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<rfxchlx> easy as that and Linux will recognise both partitions
<teward> as well unsolicited private messages annoy people.
<daftykins> waressearcher2: just try it and find out, it really comes down to what you're trying to run. a java channel might provide more insight as to what works well and what doesn't
<monkeyjuice> DualBootMePlease: windows is most likley using all the partiti0ns on your hard drive you can only have four of them
<monkeyjuice> so you cant dual boot
<waressearcher2> http://www.howtogeek.com/198476/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-or-any-other-linux-distribution I read that page about installing minecraft on linux and they suggest OpenJDK, is it as fast ?
<waressearcher2> I mean there is another one not open, right ? is it worth to try it ?
<daftykins> waressearcher2: just try it.
<DualBootMePlease> sudo update-grub2
<DualBootMePlease> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.
<littlebit> hi people, I have an intel atom zotac board with an onboard nvidia graphic chip, and as an OS xubuntu. And I wanted to see if there is any performance gain in performance, but when rebooting the OS I don't have my bootsplash anymore. Can someone tell me how to change that back?
<brianblaze420> u probably skipped the install grub part when installing ubuntu DualBootMePlease
<trijntje_> DualBootMePlease: something went wrong with the install. The easiest is to now delete the ubuntu and swap partitions, and start the install again
<daftykins> littlebit: performance gain in performance - between what and what?
<DualBootMePlease> The install said it worked fine, "ubuntu install complete, restart to finish"
<rfxchlx> are you logged into the system or with the live USB?
<DualBootMePlease> LiveUSB.
<rfxchlx> you need to execute chroot
<brianblaze420> DualBootMePlease: yes u installed ubuntu probably flawlessly but u did not install grub
<DualBootMePlease> I can only access WindowsXp right now, and have no internet via it since it needs a driver.
<littlebit> daftykins: gain performance at playing a 1080p mkv file with no lag
<rfxchlx> mount your partition first
<brianblaze420> why u make me repaet 20 times
<rfxchlx> then chroot to it
<rfxchlx> pretty simple
<DualBootMePlease> Okay *how do i install grub* , don't make me repreat question 40 times
<brianblaze420> re install ubuntu
<daftykins> littlebit: mkv is a container, the codecs inside are the relevant part. i'd recommend XBMC (now called Kodi) if you want a media centre like experience, depends how you use this device.
<brianblaze420> or go into live cd
<brianblaze420> and install grub
<rfxchlx> you dont need to reinstall ubuntu, that is bullshit
<brianblaze420> (usb)
<waressearcher2> also about that one: "You can run Minecraft with the default open-source drivers, but the proprietary drivers will improve Minecraft?s performance.", is that true ? its better to use proprietary drivers for better game experience ?
<brianblaze420> well I don't know if he even installed ubuntu properly so
<daftykins> rfxchlx: that language is not acceptable here.
<xangua> !language | rfxchlx
<ubottu> rfxchlx: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rfxchlx> wops, sorry for the langague
<littlebit> daftykins: I plan to use that pc as a small browsing station and eventually watch a movie
<trijntje_> DualBootMePlease: something went wrong with the install. The easiest is to now delete the ubuntu and swap partitions, and start the install again
<DualBootMePlease> how can i "get inside of LiveUSB" i have to go to BIOS and click a boot override to get to it at all (not sure why it won't work with set boot order) but then it asks "try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu" or "OEM isntall" is there another option specifically for grub?
<brianblaze420> plus if u re install then you can see at the end where us skipped the install grub lol
<daftykins> littlebit: ok, well you still haven't actually said what you're comparing between. if you mean you had ubuntu with unity on it to start with, then yes xubuntu will be faster for the older limited hardware (ion1 perhaps?)
<brianblaze420> u don't know how to boot a live cd/usb?
<DualBootMePlease> Before i try reinstalling ubuntu for a 3rd time, can someone answer this extremely basic question: I was not given a "install along side Windows XP option". It was NOT greyed out. It was NOT THERE. Is that a problem? Is it a problem that i manually created the partitions via "select other" ?
<DualBootMePlease> Is that inherently wrong? Or could it work?
<rfxchlx> you said your logged into the liveUSB, didnt you?
<monkeyjuice> DualBootMePlease: windows is most likley using all the partiti0ns on your hard drive you can only have four of them
<monkeyjuice> so you cant dual boot
<brianblaze420> windows boot manager will not see anything but windows
<DualBootMePlease> Windows XP was using ONE partition. Not four. Stop saying that please.
<brianblaze420> u need grub lol
<brianblaze420> but ask me again
<DualBootMePlease> I'm asking you to answer the question i asked. not something else.
<DualBootMePlease> Is that technically a correct method for isntallation?
<trijntje_> DualBootMePlease: why dont you try a recent version of ubuntu, instead of one that isnt supported anyway?
<DualBootMePlease> I can not try a recent version because I am already using the liveUSB. Unless you know a away to use a live USB and download ANOTHER.
<littlebit> daftykins: ah right. I was trying to compare the standard video drivers that are shipped with xubuntu, and the one that are provided from the vendor in the "additional drivers" section
<DualBootMePlease> can i reformat this stick while i am "using it" or is it not in use?
<trijntje_> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: what's wrong with downloading the newer release from in XP?
<DualBootMePlease> I CANT FREAKING USE XP TO DOWNLOAD> I DO NOT HAVE INTERNET> I"VE SAID THAT FIVE TIMES NOW.
<brianblaze420> so just boot live usb... via boot menu at bios and then install grub or reinstall ubuntu
<DualBootMePlease> XP needs a freaking driver.
<DualBootMePlease> My wireless adapter driver.
<DualBootMePlease> You guys remember that Windows uses drivers, right?
<rfxchlx> dude just mount your ubuntu partition somewhere and chroot into it
<daftykins> so why don't you download that driver with the session you're typing from now?
<rfxchlx> after that you can update-grub
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: showing attitude is going to get you nowhere.
<DualBootMePlease> aww shutup daftykins. you and your ideas. :D
<daftykins> yeah listen to me and my logic, how dare i...
<DualBootMePlease> (my problem earlier was that the LiveUSB firefox instance wouldn't load)
<DualBootMePlease> [i just forgot it finally started workin on 5th reboot to Live]
<DualBootMePlease> Assuming i already have a Ubuntu 14.4 ISO on my harddrive, can i overwrite the LiveUSB i am "using"?
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: you're correct you can't change the flash drive whilst it's booted, so sure grab a driver download if you can to get XP up and working online - then use that to download 14.04.1, then rework the flash drive and install that.
<DualBootMePlease> In otherwords, is the USB being USED right now, or just to load out the gate?
<daftykins> it's in use yes
<DualBootMePlease> thanks dafty
<Nedal> Hi, My webcam doesn t work they say Couldn t connect to video device /dev/video0 please check connection. ( I have an integrated camera in my laptop and it works fine on windows)
<DualBootMePlease> alternately i have a DVD-RW and a huge stack of DVD-Rs ... i could put the ISO on there? maybe that would be more-betterer anyhow?
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: if you still can't use firefox to find your driver, give me your wireless adapter's make and model and i will be happy to give you an alternative way to download it so you can get XP online again first.
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: yeah, you won't have enough space to really download the ISO during a live session though, unless you download it to the Windows hard disk
<DualBootMePlease> i ahve the iso
<DualBootMePlease> it is actually the ISO i used to make this liveUSB, so i'm not sure why this instance is 13.10 cuz the file clearly says 14.4 ?
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: what's the file name? where did you first see 13.10 mentioned?
<DualBootMePlease> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<DualBootMePlease> As soon as i stuck the LiveUSB in to run it, it said "13.10"
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: given you had XP on this system, are you sure it's new enough to take 64-bit ubuntu?
<DualBootMePlease> My system is bran UEFI spankin new.
<daftykins> oh my word and you used XP :(
<DualBootMePlease> So new it actually took Ubuntu 9 months after purchase to clear all the serious bugs from it.
<DualBootMePlease> I NEED XP FOR AUTOCAD2004 :(
<daftykins> next time you use caps, i will walk away
<DualBootMePlease> ^^^super super lower case ... I need XP for autocad2004^^^
<daftykins> alright well i gave you a course of action, so you can either resolve wireless drivers in XP, download a new ISO to be 100% certain and put it on DVD (though flash drive is infinitely better)... or something else
<Nedal> Guys , My webcam doesn t work they say Couldn t connect to video device /dev/video0 please check connection. ( I have an integrated camera in my laptop and it works fine on windows)
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: to confirm what version your flash drive is, open the terminal program and run "cat /etc/issue" or "lsb_release -a"
<DualBootMePlease> Did anyone answer the basic question of if i am not seeing "install Ubuntu alongside of Windows XP" if that fundamentally indicates a problem?
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: likely you booted in EFI mode when XP won't be, since it doesn't support EFI. for more info...
<daftykins> !uefi | DualBootMePlease read here
<ubottu> DualBootMePlease read here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<DualBootMePlease> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /cat /etc/issue
<DualBootMePlease> bash: /cat: No such file or directory
<DualBootMePlease> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsb-release -a
<DualBootMePlease> No command 'lsb-release' found, did you mean:
<DualBootMePlease>  Command 'lsb_release' from package 'lsb-release' (main)
<DualBootMePlease> lsb-release: command not found
<schultza> in ubuntu, how do I stop the screensaver (since i have it in a virtual machine)?
<unopaste> DualBootMePlease you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<schultza> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<grosjean> :)
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: there is no leading / before cat
<carif> looking at /var/log/boot.log, it looks like cloud-init is run even for a desktop install, is that true?
<daftykins> schultza: configure the power options in system settings
<VanceX> DualBootMe Please: If you've confirmed Ubuntu is installed upon the drive, have you switched to "Legacy" boot within your bios?
<DualBootMePlease> i don't know what you want me to read about UEFI, but I am aware that it is a PIA, and I am also aware that even with UEFI disabled for some reason this LiveUSB instance would not allow me to run the install from the Non-UEFI USB choice. It simply failed. Only the UEFI choice would run the LiveUSB install. :(
<schultza> ill have to install that.... for some reason.. it's currently not installed.
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: can you run my commands again without typos, please - you didn't get them right "cat /etc/issue"
<schultza> huh? signon-keyring-extension?
<daftykins> schultza: is this not standard 14.xx ubuntu desktop?
<DualBootMePlease> When you stick a USB drive in and go to BIOS you have the option of selecting it UEFI or selecting it not UEFI .... whichever isntance you select is how it installs.  Only the UEFI choice is working.
<DualBootMePlease> i'm really good at typos though
<DualBootMePlease> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/issue
<DualBootMePlease> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<daftykins> yeah so you can't dualboot with XP by booting EI
<daftykins> *EFI
<DualBootMePlease> so you are saying the XP install is probably OK but i need to get Ubuntu installed NON-uefi?
<wbill> ok another newb ?  if i update my ~/.bashrc how do i update it on the fly correctly- ie without havng to reboot?
<daftykins> correct
<gr33n7007h> 13.10 not supported
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: alright, so regardless that flash drive is an unsupported version. so resolve XP's wireless driver and download 14.04.1 proper.
<DualBootMePlease> okay. i'm gonna try burning this 14.4 ISO to DVD and see where that gets me.
<schultza> 14.04 lts without desktop installed.. then i installed the ubuntu-desktop package... for some reason, not everything installed
<DualBootMePlease> no i have 14.04 ... i'll just burn it to DVD.
<daftykins> schultza: sure you're not seeing the little cog icon on the left-hand side launcher?
<Tinkerlad> Whilst we are on 14.04.1, Why do I keep getting BADSIG:********* when I run apt-get update
<DualBootMePlease> Can you clarify for me: if I am installing the *correct* NON-UEFI instance of Ubuntu, should i *absolutely* see "Install ALONGSIDE windows XP" ... MUST i see this?
<schultza> nope... i looked.. currently not installed
<schultza> ...installing
<Thomas___> Hello, In my forward zone I need to put @       IN      NS      dns1. and in my reverse zone @       IN      NS      dns1.pxl.intra. , I can succesfully lookup both sides, but I wonder why the forward zone needs to be dns1. and not dns1.pxl.intra in the  @ record
<schultza> Thomas___: why are you posting this in ubuntu. .this is a bind related topic
<DualBootMePlease> daftykins, daftykins your so cute. You cause my computer to hard reboot.
<schultza> !bind
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: i will not help you any further if you continue these juvenile remarks.
<schultza> daftykins: me?
<DualBootMePlease> :( but i am thirty-five :(
<daftykins> schultza: you what?
<schultza> ...oh i see the remark now
<DualBootMePlease> i thought it was endearing, fWIW.
<daftykins> schultza: the subtle hint is the nickname i use before i type messages
<schultza> please excuse me today.. im a bit tired
<DualBootMePlease> so i need to see the "install alongside Windows XP" ?
<DualBootMePlease> or not?
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: yes after booting in legacy mode
<Thomas___> schultza: where is the bind room?
<DualBootMePlease> ok. i'll work towards that. DVD almost done burning.
<DualBootMePlease> is there a way to check the version on a burned ISO before i start?
<k1l_> DualBootMePlease: check md5sum and compare to the releases
<schultza> is it worth it to update? 14.04 -> 14.10 ... can i get back to moving my window control buttons to the right?
<k1l_> schultza: that will no be possible on unity7. its a wontfix
<k1l_> *not
<brianblaze420> xp can boot with efi? He must be on legacy if he has xp
<schultza> can i install the latest unity (8)?
<DualBootMePlease> Hey Dafty ... if i alraedy have that 13.10 copy installed am i going to have to manualy delete those partitions first? or do you think it will still give me the option to "install alonside Windows XP" even though it already also recognizes an installed copy of Ubuntu? You follow that q?
<clinggg> I'm still on 12.04 and I won't upgrade lol
<daftykins> no XP cannot boot with EFI
<k1l_> schultza: the unity8 is running on mir and is not optimized for desktop size yet. its optimized for smartphone so far, only
<DualBootMePlease> or, how bout this. can someone just tell me how to "Kill the flag" on this crap ubuntu partition in Gparted so i can delete it?
<clinggg> 12.04 until 2017 right?
<schultza> wow.. it takes awhile for them to listen to us users, then. :)
<k1l_> clinggg: yes
<k1l_> schultza: i did already explain that to you.
<clinggg> nice
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: nuke them
<schultza> k1l_: i was being sarcastic
<DualBootMePlease> "Nuke them" non-technical answer. does not compute :(
<DualBootMePlease> remember i am a linux-semi-noob
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: don't be facetious, it clearly means to delete them.
<VanceX> DualBootMePlease: Partition must not be mounted to delete it.
<DualBootMePlease> how???
<clinggg> long live to gnome panel
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: you're in a live session now, run gparted to delete them
<DualBootMePlease> "unmount" is grayed.
<Bashing-om> DualBootMePlease: I am just joining - but .. in gaparted make sure that swap is turned off .
<daftykins> DualBootMePlease: from which?
<schultza> DualBootMePlease: nuke them comes from putting food in the microwave to nuke... or bombing/destroying it... therefore, in computer speak, means to delete
<DualBootMePlease> looking for specific instructions on how to delete a partition.
<DualBootMePlease> delete is grayed. mount\
<DualBootMePlease> mount\unmount is grayed
<DualBootMePlease> flags are grayed.
<trijntje_> DualBootMePlease: for swap?
<DualBootMePlease> no flags show as checked.
<ET_Warrior> Hey guys, I need some help... In installing Skype, I get this error: E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<ET_Warrior> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<schultza> DualBootMePlease: what partition is currently selected?
<DualBootMePlease> "Swapoff" boom!
<DualBootMePlease> thanks gusy!
<schultza> ET_Warrior: pastebin for me your sources.list please
<Bashing-om> ET_Warrior: Take a look at the referenced file, and fix the formatting at or about line 56 .
<ET_Warrior> schultza: I'm not familiar with pastebin, but I'll see what I can do.
<DualBootMePlease> don't get too excited. i'll be back shortly. peace.
<schultza> !pastebin | ET_Warrior
<ubottu> ET_Warrior: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<schultza> ET_Warrior: pastebinit is not normally installed on the system, you may need to install that program.
<schultza> but... your sources.list will prevent it
<daftykins> schultza: well it won't prevent them if the package lists were ever successfully obtained at least once ;)
<schultza> daftykins: I usually update before install.. :)
<Tinkerlad> Why does having limited network connectivity during 14.04.1 server install make the intallation of gru fail?
<schultza> s/gru/grub ?
<Tinkerlad> yeah....
<t0by> Okay - I have a number of single-page pdf files (gnuplot output, actually). Can I get a single PDF with two sheets per page from them?
<bekks> Tinkerlad: It doesnt, for me.
<t0by> You know, like "print 2 pages per sheet" but to pdf instead of paper.
<bekks> Tinkerlad: It works fine, even without a cable connected.
<cholbay> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<daftykins> schultza: err, that's not an action that affects the installation
<cholbay> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<cholbay> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass..
<cholbay> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass...
<cholbay> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass....
<cholbay> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass.....
<cholbay> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass......
<unopaste> cholbay you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<schultza> daftykins: sorry.. was asking if he meant grub...
<schultza> im just so used to regexp...and it helps others/new guys to get used to it.
<Tinkerlad> bekks, For me it works fine with the cable removed, works fine if full connectivity, however limited connectivity it fails....
<bekks> Tinkerlad: Whats that "limited connectivity" then?
<schultza> Tinkerlad: did the grub package download? (in your apt-get cache area?)
<Tinkerlad> As in a connection that isnt stable, or doenst connect to the net.
<Tinkerlad> how do I check that?
<schultza> um... let me find the directory.. i dont know off hand
<nighty-_> Hi
<nighty-_> Anybody knows how to fix this on GMA500 in 14.04 ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwsDhWIHaiQ
<Tinkerlad> im at the ash terminal
<schultza> Tinkerlad: in the /var/cache/apt/archives
<schultza> Tinkerlad: should be a grub*.deb file
<Tinkerlad> schultza, on the ramdisk or /target?
<schultza> in /target then
<schultza> hmm... not sure if .... or ramdisk.. i dont know where installation puts packages... check both
<schultza> if it is... installed it from cache with no connectivity... i dont know why you are having limited connectivity
<Tinkerlad> Also how do I list files in dir from ash terminal?
<schultza> Tinkerlad: should be the 'ls' command
<schultza> ls is short for list
<KEEm> Hello, Problem: Ubuntu Installation Crash; maybe because of to long password/phase ?
<daftykins> nighty-_: what video cable type is that over?
<nighty-_> not a video cable
<nighty-_> this is a Laptop
<nighty-_> it is not electrical
<nighty-_> it is a problem with GMA500 driver
<nighty-_> the ripples are due to wrong frequency
<nighty-_> for screen
<Tinkerlad> schultza, The archives dir is empty
<daftykins> nighty-_: also you showed a TTY there, server or desktop?
<nighty-_> that is desktop
<schultza> nighty-_: do you know the refresh rates for your screen?
<nighty-_> in 13.04
<nighty-_> it worked
<schultza> Tinkerlad: can you get full connectivty for that computer?
<nighty-_> 14.04 comes and it does not work
<Tinkerlad> schultza, Not stable but it has a decent enough connection
<nighty-_> schultza, so something wrong with xorg or driver
<nighty-_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218667
<KEEm> EriC^^ are you there?
<daftykins> nighty-_: well, going back to 12.04 is always an option.
<schultza> daftykins: is nighty-_'s issue related to that kernal flag?
<daftykins> schultza: "that kernel flag" meaning...?
<KEEm> Hello, Problem: Ubuntu Installation Crash; maybe because of to long password/phase ?
<Bashing-om> nighty-_: see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984236 <- support thread for the GMA500 .
<schultza> daftykins: i remember when ubuntu had video related issues, you can boot with a particular kernel flag and it worked.
<schultza> KEEm: I think we need more information... how did it crash.. any messages?
<Tinkerlad> schultza, What are the downsides of installing without web connectivity?
<schultza> Tinkerlad: unable to get the latest packages during installation
<nighty-_> Bashing-om, how is that relevant to my problem ?
<Tinkerlad> Thats it, so I could just install it web-free and then update later?
<daftykins> schultza: sounds like you're talking about nomodeset which is akin to running VESA and so not a solution at all.
<KEEm> schultza it just said, Sorry to show this message but Ubuntu installation has crashed, after closing this window....
<schultza> Tinkerlad: the dvd/iso you have should have everything you need to install (grub as well) and tools to connect to update
<schultza> daftykins: ah, ok
<Bashing-om> nighty-_: Maybe give some direction to what you can do to find a solution .
<schultza> KEEm: what is the rest of that message?
<nighty-_> Bashing-om, read that , not a solution not a direction
<KEEm> i did the installation two times now, with the same password/phase, maybe i should try with a simple one? schultzha
<KEEm> schultza ^
<KEEm> i dont remembre
<KEEm> im giving a simple phase/word a try
<KEEm> b back l8 if it dosn't succeed
<schultza> KEEm: try a shorter one... keep it to 8 characters (Cap and lower case letters, numbers and symbols on the number keys should be fine)... otherwise, we will need the rest of that message
<KEEm> cool,
<KEEm> ok bye
<schultza> ... i doubt it crashed on a password
<Bashing-om> nighty-_: Looked at this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo ??
<nighty-_> Bashing-om, yes
<nighty-_> my machine is an Asus EEEPC 1201HA
<genii> That's a pretty classic Asus
<nighty-_> genii, it is also a real PoS
<nighty-_> but that is beside the point
<genii> nighty-_: Yeah, not enough RAM
<nighty-_> genii, not enough of everything
<genii> nighty-_: I ran Xubuntu on mine fine for a long time, but gave it away now
<trism> t0by: you can use pdftk to combine them all into one: pdftk *.pdf cat output combine.pdf; and then load it into evince then Print/To File and set multiple pages per page in the page setup
<jsheldon> I know that it's not preferable, but we're required to use skype for work.   In the past few days, skype on linux is no longer working with group chats.  (skype 4.3.0.37).   Anyone got any thoughts on that?
<trism> t0by: I don't see a way to do this just with pdftk, from the command line you would probably have to use the imagemagick tools to combine the pages before using pdftk to join them
<daftykins> jsheldon: not much beyond Skype being a Microsoft product and thus not really supported on Linux truthfully.
<jsheldon> daftykins: is there any way to report bugs to them?
<schultza> jsheldon: see private message
<daftykins> jsheldon: no idea. they're Microsoft :)
<bbryant> blasphemy
<schultza> bbryant: it's a best effort help that i can give.. :)
<bbryant> i just heard the word Microsoft, I'm not aware of any of the context
<bbryant> just joined
<rathmacnee> nighty-_, running Lubuntu acceptably here on 1201HAB for last several revs
<nighty-_> rathmacnee, does it have a GMA500 ?
<nighty-_> no ripples in the screen ?
<nighty-_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2124319&highlight=gma500
<rathmacnee> nighty-_: yep, unfortunately. it was a bear to get working back in 9/10 era but 14.04 installed w/o a hitch.
<nighty-_> so you have a GMA500 in there
<nighty-_> ?
<nighty-_> ok I will try lubuntu
<Tinkerlad0> If I want to change the name of an interface, I need to edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules dont I. The problem I am having is my ethernet interface isnt listed?
<Tinkerlad0> my wlan0 is but not my p32p1 (ethernet interface)
<genii> Tinkerlad0: Uses the Dell consistent network device naming thingy
<genii> Tinkerlad0: Use kernel option at load time to disable biosdevname
<rathmacnee> nighty-_: Affirmative on the GMA500 in the ASUS 1201HAB. Recommend Lubuntu.
<rathmacnee> no screen ripple or other issues
<Lucky87> Hello, please would someone kindly whois me
<bubbasaures> you are on tor
<bynarie> simple question: im running 14.10 right now, and cannot get my nvidia drivers to work no matter what i do... do you think if i goto 14.04 I will have better support?
<kolossen> so, how do i check if my bluetooth is working?
<bbryant> bynarie: so they weren't working when you installed, correct?
<kolossen> and is there a program to let you send commands to it from the command line?
<bynarie> bbryant, honestly im not sure because as soon as i installed, i upgraded kernel to latest and finally wantedf to play games so i tried to setup drivers
<bbryant> kolossen: what
<bbryant> bynarie: ok, what happened next
<bynarie> bbryant, they "appear" to be loaded in additional drivers, but nvidia-settings doesnt work
<bynarie> it loads but doesnt show the full options
<bynarie> then, i tried to install steam to play CS, i get opengl errors
<bbryant> hm
<bbryant> well it's always worth trying a version that's been out longer
<bynarie> bbryant, Open GLX extension not supported
<bbryant> I certainly think it's worth a shot
<bbryant> but I'm no expert on nvidia issues with linux
<bynarie> bbryant, now check this out... im dual booting linux mint 17 along with buntu 14.10.. linux mint 17 nvidia works perfect.. no problemsa
<bynarie> bbryant, pretty much same config on both OSes
<bbryant> same from the nvidia side\
<bbryant> probably not the kernel side
<bynarie> and since lm 17 is based on buntu 14.o4, i figure i may have a better shot
<bbryant> I don't see why not
<bynarie> bbryant, thanks for your help
<bbryant> yea, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<bynarie> i will give it a go and see what happens
<bbryant> it's been many years since I messed with that stuff :/
<bynarie> no problem man, you tried
<DilloYoda> been having issues with 14.04?
<bynarie> DilloYoda, 14.10
<Tinkerlad0> soooo. Running sudo apt-get update keeps failing.... GPG Errors on many of the repos.... Any ideas?
<DilloYoda> Ah, OK
<bynarie> Tinkerlad0, which repos specifically?
<g0th> hi
<bynarie> sometimes if repos are down or incorrectly enterd you get errors
<bynarie> or network problems
<g0th> on my laptop I did a system upgrade and now I don't have any desktop/gnome-panel/window manager anymore
<DilloYoda> I'm using 14.04LTS
<OerHeks> Tinkerlad0, try changing mirror
<g0th> is there a way to reset everything?
<DilloYoda> There have been some issues, but it's smooth at the moment
<Tinkerlad0> trusty-updates, trusty-backports, trusty-security all from au.archive.ubuntu.com
<Tinkerlad0> how do I cahnge mirror?
<bynarie> Tinkerlad0, do you get any error about a key?
<g0th> though the guest login has the same issues
<Tinkerlad0> bynarie, Yeah Automatic Signing Key?
<g0th> how do I get my window manager + gnome back?
<DilloYoda> you can change the mirror in the Software & Updates panel
<Tinkerlad0> DilloYoda, Im on 14.04.1 server
<bynarie> Tinkerlad0, when you get the error, does it give you a key number?
<bynarie> you probably need to install the keys
<Tinkerlad0> bynarie, BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<bynarie> yes!
<Tinkerlad0> that one?
<bynarie> thats exacly it
<michele993> hi guys
<DilloYoda> There's a popup list of servers in the aforementioned panel
<bynarie> Tinkerlad0, http://askubuntu.com/questions/1877/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-resolve-apt-get-badsig-gpg-errors
<bynarie> check out that link
<Tinkerlad0> Thanks :)
<g0th> I installed gnome-panel but it still doesnt show up
<Tinkerlad0> Hadnt seen that one yet
<bynarie> ok good luck! let me kno if its fixed
<k1l_> g0th: choose it at login screen
<michele993> i've a big problem, when i press shutdown don't appear the reboot and shutdown button, but ubuntu logout only...
<g0th> I don't have anything to choose from
<bynarie> bbryant, http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Install-Graphics-Driver.png
<bynarie> bbryant, thats the window i get when running "nvidia-settings"
<g0th> how can I completely reset my desktop environment?
<g0th> like in a new installation?
<DilloYoda> g0th, I don't know that there is a global reset to defaults
<bynarie> g0th..... just reinstall or, or purge remove then install
<g0th> reinstall what?
<bynarie> your DE
<DilloYoda> you might have to go into the Control Panels for whatever you want set back to default
<g0th> which is which package?
<bynarie> g0th, which desktop env are you using?
<g0th> I tried to remove/purge/reinstall some packages
<g0th> without help
<g0th> gnome
<bynarie> ok
<bynarie> so
<bynarie> sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-desktop
<bynarie> then reinstall
<bynarie> i think
<g0th> you mean ubuntu-gnome-dekstop?
<g0th> I didn't have it installed
<g0th> but I can try to install it
<g0th> I had a gnome desktop without that package before
<nighty-_> ok lubuntu ripples too
<nighty-_> rathmacnee, no difference same problem
<nighty-_> the gma500 driver is exactly the same
<nighty-_> down to the last bit
<g0th> bynarie: it's still broken
<g0th> the left panel is gone, compiz doesn't seem to be running my keyboard shortcuts fail, etc
<g0th> and it freezes
<g0th> (right now)
<k1l_> g0th: video driver running?
<g0th> nvidia binary
<k1l_> g0th: from nvidia site?
<g0th> from ubuntu
<k1l_> what desktop do you want?
<g0th> any desktop at the moment
<g0th> which works reasonably
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<g0th> there is no ubuntu-desktop
<g0th> oh there is
<k1l_> g0th: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<g0th> no gnome-desktop
<g0th> I installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<k1l_> *sigh*
<g0th> trying ubuntu-desktop
<g0th> which has unity in addition maybe that solves everything
<Dinosaurio> haha
<k1l_> i asked you what desktop you want to use, you said: any. so why sou say any when youwant gnome...
<g0th> any is fine
<Dinosaurio> I'm just laughing at ubuntu. haha
<creatorb> #mate here :D
<g0th> ok now even less works
<g0th> I just see a mouse
<g0th> which I can move
<g0th> nothing else at all (after login)
<k1l_> g0th: so that is a driver issue? what video card you got?
<g0th> no keyboard shortcut seems to work
<Tinkerlad0> bynarie, That page didn't fix it :(
<k1l_> g0th: you installed the gnome ubuntu iso?
<creatorb> press ctrl+alt+F1
<g0th> I upgraded my existing ubuntu which worked fine
<g0th> now it doesn't
<k1l_> g0th: details matter
<g0th> yeah I can use the console
<creatorb> and next login to your device, type your name and password next type startx
<g0th> I used the basic ubuntu iso
<k1l_> g0th: what ubuntu exactly? upgraded to what ubuntu? which desktop running?
<k1l_> g0th: try to put as much details you know into one sentence please
<g0th> 14.04 now
<rathmacnee> nighty-_: I made some adjustments to x.conf somewhere along the way. Will take a look for you because last couple of  upgrades here were no problem.
<g0th> I just installed ubuntu-desktop
<nighty-_> rathmacnee, ok
<g0th> I don't know the initial version, my last version was about 1 year old
<g0th> I need my laptop for work tomorrow :(
<g0th> well I could try to survive on the console but I assume I will need some graphical stuff
<g0th> is there no way to reset everything?
<k1l_> g0th: so you upgraded from which version? 13.10?
<g0th> I don't know
<g0th> 1 year ago = ?
<creatorb> g0th: do you have a type startx?
<k1l_> what command did you use to upgrade?
<g0th> I guess
<k1l_> creatorb: no, dont use startx!
<g0th> I ran aptitude, pressed u and upgraded everything basically
<k1l_> g0th:  :/  why didnt you use the proper way to upgrade
<g0th> I used service lightdm stop and start resp gdm now
<g0th> is that not the proper way?
<k1l_> !upgrade | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<k1l_> sudo do-release-upgrade in cli or the update-manager for upgrading on ubuntu.
<creatorb> k1l_: why?
<g0th> I didn't intend to do a release upgrade
<g0th> but apparently it did
<k1l_> creatorb: start the *dm which is lightdm on ubuntu
<k1l_> g0th: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<k1l_> g0th: and make sure the videocard driver is setup properly
<g0th> k1l_: ok that seems to do something useful :)
<Bazyl>  hello when i change to Thunderbird's window launchpad and top tool bar item disapear, how to fix it ?
<Bazyl> when i change to Thunderbird's window launchpad and top tool bar items disapear, how can i fix it ?
<Bashing-om> Bazyl: What release of ubuntu ? , What Desktop Environment ? < change from what to Thunderbird ? .
<Bazyl> Bashing-om, ubuntu 14.04LTS
<pbx> how do i get my laptop to auto-adjust backlight depending on whether it's plugged in or not?
<Bazyl> Bashing-om, unity i think
<Bashing-om> Bazyl: And the only problem is 'Thunderbird' ? .. Might try re-installing the plugin .
<Bazyl> Bashing-om, yes, only Thunderbird's widnow is broken
<Bazyl> Bashing-om, i cant resize it
<Bazyl> Bashing-om,  i did try: sudo apt-get remove --purge thunderbird and then restart PC then sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Bazyl> Bashing-om, and nothing...
<Bashing-om> Bazyl: Sorry, that is all I knew to try. I would have thought too it would resolve the issue.
<Bazyl> Bashing-om, ok thx anyway
<Bashing-om> Bazyl: A thought, have you rebooted, and started FireFox for the change to take effect ?
<Bazyl> Bashing-om, Firefox? for what? i have problem with Thunderbird - it's mail client
<Bazyl> Bashing-om, i don't understand how Firefox would take any affect on Thunderbird...
<Bashing-om> Bazyl: Thunderbied = Mozillia = Firefox , No ? Such that Thunderbird would talk to FireFox if FF is installed, no ?
<Bazyl> Bashing-om, ill try
<Bashing-om> Bazyl: K, just a thought .
<pbx> how do i make my ubuntu laptop as smart as my mac when it comes to screen brightness and power?
<Bazyl> Bashing-om, btw i have defined thunerbird as autostart in gnome-session-properties app
<bubbasaures> pbx, We don't really compare OS, be detailed in what you actually want.
<bubbasaures> pbx, You should also name the release and desktop you're runing.
<bubbasaures> running*
<christian_> Hmm the checksums of the binaries awk, mawk and gawk have changed ... should i be suspicious?
<bekks> christian_: Did you update meanwhile, manually or automagically?
<christian_> you mean apt-get update?
<Bazyl> Bashing-om, nothings change after reboot...
<pbx> bubbasaures, sorry. 14.04, unity
<pbx> bubbasaures, i would like the machine to have auto backlight level presets, one for battery and one for AC
<christian_>  [ Warning ] [00:05:46] Warning: The file properties have changed:        File: /usr/bin/awk        Current hash: c53d7c1c580979561333c345210276e51b4d517a        Stored hash : 3462fce89f3e37f0419cf118d90d6c36887e1609
<pbx> i admit the "mac" bit was something of a troll to get some attention on the question after several no-reply attempts over a few days
<christian_> did not update the files on my own
<pbx> christian_, what's giving you the warning?
<berz3rk> where is the ubuntu developer channel
<creatorb> anyone have a alternative way for get skins like screenlets.org? i wanna get transparent clock widget
<pbx> christian_, also, do you know what the hash algorithm is (e.g. MD5)? others could check theirs and share the values
<bazhang> #ubuntu-devel berz3rk
<berz3rk> creatorb: conky
<christian_> pbx i did a rkhunter scan
<pbx> ironically, my backlight switches to a *dimmer* setting when i plug in AC.  which i guess is hopeful... but i don't know where it's set
 * pbx googles rkhunter
<creatorb> berz3rk: hmmm... maybe not enough resources
<christian_> pbx one sec
<berz3rk> creatorb: not enough resources?
 * lolmalefico is away: I'm busy
<pbx> christian_, thanks.  sha1
<k1l_> christian_: which ubuntu?
<Bazyl> when i change to Thunderbird's window launchpad and top tool bar items disapear, how can i fix it ?
<berz3rk> creatorb: you mean hardware power?
<k1l_> christian_: from when is your rkhunter store?
<bbryant> pbx: typically if you want the best help here, say windows works better not mac
<k1l_> !away > lolmalefico
<ubottu> lolmalefico, please see my private message
<bbryant> just fyi
<k1l_> bbryant: stop that spoiling of this support channel
<bbryant> it's a joke, calm down
<bubbasaures> bbryant, Don't just post FUD, stick with support, it does not help to cry here.
<pbx> christian_, well, fwiw, sha1 of my /usr/bin/awk is c53d7c1c580979561333c345210276e51b4d517a too
<k1l_> bbryant: you list of silly jokes is quite overloaded. so better scope on beeing helpfull
<pbx> christian_, so either we're both hit with the same attack or (my bet) rkhunter is misleading you.
<pbx> bubbasaures, good tip re windows, thanks :)
<creatorb> berz3rk: ya i wanna set it clock always on top, so i need small resource
<berz3rk> creatorb: I dont think that conky eats a lot of resources :D
<christian_> pbx thanks for the info
<christian_> k1l_ its xubuntu
<christian_> my rkhunter store?
<christian_> not so sure
<creatorb> berz3rk: wew, ok :D give me good one, simple transparent clock
<k1l_> christian_: so basically, its possible ubuntu did a update to awk. so you need way more precise infos than "rkhunter gives a warning"
<berz3rk> ok
<christian_> pbx does your /usr/bin/awk link to /etc/alternatives and then back to /usr/bin/gawk ?
 * pbx looks
<christian_> k1l thanks for the information
<pbx> christian_, /usr/bin/mawk but otherwise yes
<Ben64> gawk (1:4.0.1+dfsg-2.1ubuntu2) saucy; urgency=low  * Update config.{guess,sub} for arm64. -- Matthias Klose <doko@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 02 Jul 2013 22:32:14 +0200
<berz3rk> creatorb: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=conky+clocks , images. which one do you like
<berz3rk> creatorb: or try cairo-clock from the Software Center
<christian_> pbx any idea why mine links to gawk?
<christian_> strange i guess
<Ben64> christian_: its normal
<berz3rk> creatorb: cairo-clock should help you
<pbx> christian_, sorry, i was in a 12.04 VM; my 14.04 machine does link to gawk.  http://dpaste.com/1BQGKQQ#line-6
<berz3rk> creatorb: g2g
<k1l_> christian_: if you cant name the state of the last rkhunter safed session its pointless to compare things.
<bekks> pbx: actually gawk is GNU awk, which is what you are using on a linux machine, most likely.
<bubbasaures> berz3rk, We don't post let me get that for you here.
<berz3rk> bubbasaures: please?
<ObrienDave> lmgtfy ;p
<berz3rk> ah
<christian_> k1l_ if i'd know how to find out i would ;)
<berz3rk> bubbasaures: next time I will post a google search request with 400 charachters.
<bubbasaures> berz3rk, Help or don;t comment or ask for help, it's real simple here.
<k1l_> christian_: that is already the breaking point in your "security" setting
<christian_> k1l_ i should have said that i dont understand what you are asking
<k1l_> christian_: you are aware that you need to track all updates etc if you want to rely on rkhunter? its not like a "i clikc that button and are safe" program
<k1l_> christian_: if you or a update changes files in the meantime the hash is changed without a bad hacker compromising your system at all.
<k1l_> christian_: i think you got a  wrong impression of how rkhunter makes your system more secure
<pbx> bekks, FWIW, on my 12.04 machine, no gawk, just mawk.
<bekks> pbx: Sp uninstall gawk and just use mawk?
<bekks> Although I wont use mawk, but gawk, but thats not the question here. :)
<christian_> k1l_ you are right though i didn't expect rkhunter to secure my system
<pbx> bekks, i was just trying to help christian_ .  i have no issue with my awk/gawk/mawk setup
<bekks> pbx: ok :)
<christian_> pbx thanks for your help again
<schultza> Does firewalld work for Ubuntu?
<bekks> christian_: rkhunter actually secures your system, if handled correctly.
<schultza> whats the diff between gawk and mawk?
<ObrienDave> one letter? ;p
<Guest1410>  i have a nvidia Gforce 7300 Gs   when i install nvidia current on my ubuntu tha is 14.04   says system is runing in low level graphic mod   why ?
<schultza> so, they are the same program, just installed differently?
<schultza> :)
<john__> heya
<ObrienDave> danged if i know ;p
<Guest1410>  i have a nvidia Gforce 7300 Gs   when i install nvidia current on my ubuntu tha is 14.04   says system is runing in low level graphic mod   why ?
<john__> anybody have any alsa instalation experiance
<Guest1410>  i have a nvidia Gforce 7300 Gs   when i install nvidia current on my ubuntu tha is 14.04   says system is runing in low level graphic mod   why ?
<Ben64> Guest1410: dude we heard you, stop repeating so often
<bekks> Guest1410: which driver version do you use exactly?
<cristhian>  Hola, ando con un problemilla. me aparece un mensaje como este al principio: se ha producido un error al montar /DATOS, seleccione S para ignorar o M para restaurar manualmente"
<k1l_> !es | cristhian
<ubottu> cristhian: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Striking7> Hi all. I absolutely love SSHFS but sometimes it seems a bit sluggish. Does anyone have any tips to optimize it?
<daftykins> Striking7: this for from home to a remote location online?
<Striking7> daftykins: I use it to connect to two different machines. One is a VPS in a datacenter, the other is another machine on a residential connection across town
<Striking7> But yes, from home.
<daftykins> Striking7: ok fair enough, was just checking it wasn't local stuff that sshfs would be daft for anyway. :) i've no suggestions unfortunately.
<Striking7> daftykins: Heh. Good idea checking on that :) Thanks anyway
#ubuntu 2014-12-03
 * daftykins bows
<Finetundra_> how can i move files off my phone that has WP7 ?
<gansteed> can gtk+ do this work well? insert a html into a gtk+ layer?
<gansteed> <gansteed> like this in osx: https://camo.githubusercontent.com/e996460609ccffc22690bee5da8ea7bc64fbc480/68747470733a2f2f7261772e6769746875622e636f6d2f4f70656e4669626572732f57595959592d4f53582d6d6164652d696e2d4368696e612f6d61737465722f73637265656e73686f74312e706e67
<k1l_> Finetundra_: underline the word ubuntu in your question :)
<jmadero> hi all - I'm trying to mount an image to a folder with Furious ISO mount - I select the img, a new folder appears in my home folder - but it's entirely empty (the img is not empty....I can restore it fine with dd to my device)
<Finetundra_> how can i move files off my phone that has WP7 on ubuntu?
<k1l_> Finetundra_: does windows phone provide a usb mount thing? how would you do that on windows?
<jmadero> I didn't realize Windows phones still existed....last I saw they were at something like 6% of the market
<Finetundra_> k1l, plug it in. then windows would install drivers.
<k1l_> Finetundra_: does it provide a mtp mode?
<Finetundra_> jmadero, this is an older. however i believe you have the option of getting the recent HTC One M8 w/ WP8. something
<Finetundra_> k1l, i believe so
<jmadero> Finetundra_: if you have MTP you should be fine, but from what I see the 7.x line does not have mtp
<jmadero> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/winphone/forum/wp7-sync/usb-mtp-mode-on-windows-phone-78/db87e8a4-90e8-499f-ae60-e5960f62b474
<k1l_> Finetundra_: ubuntu works with mtp. make sure the phone provides that
<Striking7> jmadero: Have you tried mounting the iso from the command line to see if that works?
<jsheldon> Well, upgrading ubuntu didn't make any difference in the skype package.   Still seem stuck with an older version, and it tells me "no upgrades are available" when i click check for upgrades in the program.
<k1l_> or a usb mount option like the old androids
<jmadero> jsheldon: that just means the repository isn't updated, just install the .deb from skype website
<Finetundra_> k1l, it is mounted, however when i try to access the files i get an error
<Striking7> jmadero: I've never used the program you're talking about but it's possible it could be doing something weird that's messing up the mount. Permissions come to mind - it may have permission to make the directory but not permission to mount
<jmadero> which is now owned by microsoft so you can laugh at the irony every time you use it ;)
<jsheldon> Something they did on the server side of skype in the past week seems to have broken multi-user chats.
<k1l_> Finetundra_: ........
<k1l_> what error?
<jmadero> Striking7: gah I'm an idiot, permissions made it click haha I'm going to try to chmod it first :)
<k1l_> you had been here often enough to know that the more info you give the better support there is
<jsheldon> Which happens to be one of the main things i have to use for work
<Finetundra_> k1l, "Sorry, could not display all the contents of "Storage": libmtp error:  could not get object handles."
<jsheldon> Is there any way to suggest that a package in the ubuntu repositories be upgraded?
<CajunTechie> Hey folks, what is the channel for app devs?
<Finetundra_> k1l, which equates to no files shown
<k1l_> Finetundra_: some windows phones need to disable the touchscreen pattern lock
<Finetundra_> k1l, i have unlocked it
<k1l_> what ubuntu is it exactly? what phone?
<jsheldon> jmadero;
<Finetundra_> k1l, 14.04. HTC
<Finetundra_> k1l, Titan II w/ WP7.8
<jsheldon> jmadero: i tried to install the .deb from the skype website and it gave an error message.
<jmadero> jsheldon: best to paste in pastebin or some similar service what exact errors
<jmadero> I remember some dependency issues that I just had to track down a few packages
<jmadero> Striking7: for command to mount img mount RaspMain.img /data/temp -t vfat -o loop=/dev/loop
<jsheldon> i was using the ubuntu software center like it said to on the skype website
<jmadero> I get an error saying /dev/loop not found
<jsheldon> so it wasn't anything too detailed
<jmadero> jsheldon: I purged skype completely and installed from debian package
<blackmatrix_ny> hi all...What app do you recommend that would let me have multiple tabs for the terminal ? Thanks
<bekks> jmadero: BEcause /dev/loop does not exist.
<jmadero> and installed from terminal so I saw dependency issues
<jsheldon> jmadero: it just says "conflicts with installed package skype-bin:i386
<bekks> It is a horribly wrong command.
<jmadero> bekks: found on manpages.ubuntu....might correcting it for me?
<jmadero> jsheldon: purge skype first
<jsheldon> oh
<jsheldon> i wanted to find a way to upgrade it though
<jmadero> jsheldon: then install from terminal sudo apt-get dpkg -i *skype*
<jsheldon> not erase everything i already had
<jmadero> jsheldon: it won't erase anything
<jmadero> your configurations are separate from the software
<bekks> jmadero: mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<Striking7> jmadero: I never really bother with the /dev/loop part. I usually just say mount -o loop blah.iso mount_point
<Striking7> jmadero: as root
<jsheldon> i was surprised there was no PPA for this
<jsheldon> I hate using .DEB files, they never quite work right
<jmadero> thanks!
<bekks> !skype | jsheldon
<ubottu> jsheldon: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jmadero> jsheldon: why would you be surprised? Microsoft owns it
<jmadero> jsheldon: they have no interest in making a ppa
<jsheldon> yeah
<jmadero> I'm shocked it even exists on linux still
<Striking7> jmadero: sure thing. I know there's a plugin for nautilus that should mount isos
<jmadero> I suspect give it a year or so and it'll be gone
<jsheldon> unfortunately i don't get a say as to what a 600-employee company uses
<jmadero> sure - just be prepared to have things out of your control
<jsheldon> if i had my druthers we'd all be running linux and using XMPP for isntant messaging
<jmadero> including the day that EOL is reached on Linux
<jmadero> which I would bet on
<jsheldon> well, i plan to only be at this job another year
<jmadero> lol fair enough
<jmadero> (I use skype also btw)
<jmadero> never found a reasonable alternative in open source world
<jsheldon> if anything, though, isn't linux only becoming more popular?
<jsheldon> not less so?
<jmadero> fanboys (including myself) would like to think so
<jmadero> but I doubt it
<jmadero> in the grand scheme of things
<jmadero> going from 1% to 1.05% isn't going to do much
<bekks> jmadero: the popularity is not a support issue ;)
<blackmatrix_ny> linux is taking over...hide your wife, hide your kids
<jmadero> and on our side we can say "that's a 5% increase!"
<jmadero> bekks: I disagree actually - I think support is a major thing missing
<jmadero> working with LibreOffice has proven that to me
<blackmatrix_ny> my company just went from IBM AIX to Redhat Linux
<jmadero> but we're all free to have different opinions
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> jmadero: In here, you are in an Ubuntu support channel. Not in a statistics / pool fan channel ;)
 * jsheldon giggles
<bekks> *poll
<bazhang> this channel is strictly ubuntu support, lets return to that
<jmadero> ...no clue what that means, but that's fine
<blackmatrix_ny> yea lets talk ubuntu...can you please tell me a nice terminal client for ubuntu that would let me have all terminals as tabs...my fingers are going to die from alt-tab
<bekks> blackmatrix_ny: terminal, e.g.
<jsheldon> jmadero: i think they're saying that we're getting too much into the mathematics and veering off the topic of ubuntu.
<jmadero> gotcha
<k1l_> Finetundra_: tried gmtp?
<Finetundra_> k1l, yep
<k1l_> Finetundra_: and again: seems like you need to remove the unlock pattern, so its disabled
<Tinkerlad> Any ideas on fixing a BADSIG error whilst running apt-get update? Ive tried pretty well everything and I still get it...
<Striking7> jsheldon: when Microsoft was abandoning MSN for Skype I got my company of 100ish to  switch over to a local XMPP server
<Striking7> It creeped them out that their data could be so easily at the mercy of an outside force that doesn't give a flying crap about their privacy or needs
<Striking7> So it was an easy sell at the time :)
<blackmatrix_ny> bekks, I use the gnome terminal and it doesn't list all my open terminals as tabs
<bekks> Tinkerlad: Pastebin the full output please, so we are able to help you instead answering a poll :)
<jmadero> you guys are awesome - my Pi is back to life thanks to that mount
<jmadero> :)
<bekks> blackmatrix_ny: Which is user fail, actually, since you did not create all terms as tabsm but as separate windows.
<Finetundra_> k1l, well, that sorta worked. was hoping to get a bit more than just media. guess i should be greatful though. thanks man.
<jmadero> had lost all my scripts (which were all in the image file that I didn't want to have to do more than mount and then walk away)
<Tinkerlad> bekks, I cant get a pastebin as I cant install openssh-server to use putty? Ill get a photo. one sec
<bekks> jmadero: Lost scripts mean they had no value, since there where no backups ;)
 * Striking7 high fives jmadero
<jmadero> lol the backup was the image
<jmadero> duh ;)
<jsheldon_> okay, well, the upgrade to -1 didn't make any difference
<jsheldon_> still having the same trouble
<jsheldon_> i guess it's time to report the problem to microsoft
 * jsheldon_ sighs
<jmadero> good luck getting no where with that (no offense, but that is a doomed effort)
<jmadero> I ONCE reported a issue with Access to MS
<bekks> jmadero: Then the source was still intact so you did not need tha backup. If not, your backup stragety is failing hard.
<blackmatrix_ny> bekks, how do you create as tabsm ?
<jmadero> one single time - they basically were like "this will never be fixed"
<bekks> blackmatrix_ny: Whats a "tabsm"?
<jsheldon_> hey, at least with no group chats it will be nice and quiet during the workday ;)
<jsheldon_> i will enjoy my peace and quiet :D
<jmadero> bekks: the backup was done last week but I had a separate issue on the pi
<Striking7> jmadero: I'm going to be making a small distro that's intended to set up an automated tor node soon. Would you be so kind as to give me your IM info so you can test it on your pi when I get it ready?
<jmadero> so I started from scratch but needed those scripts
<jsheldon_> jmadero: thanks for the help. :)
<bekks> jmadero: See above :)
<jmadero> it was crazy, my nfs started acting up (out of nowhere, literally....)
<blackmatrix_ny> bekks, you mentioned tabsm " Which is user fail, actually, since you did not create all terms as tabsm but as separate windows. since you did not create all terms as tabsm but as separate windows."
<jmadero> Striking7: you can find me in #libreoffice-qa any time ;) (probably off topic again so I'll not go down that path beyond saying that)
<bekks> blackmatrix_ny: What does "tabsm" mean?
<Bashing-om> Tinkerlad: In tough cases, might try -> sudo apt-key update <-, see if that gives any additional hints .
<bekks> blackmatrix_ny: From what you are writing, I am forced to think that "tabsm" are different from "tabs"?
<blackmatrix_ny> bekks, I'm confused...So it's possible to have multiple tabs on gnome terminal ?
<bekks> blackmatrix_ny: Yes.
<Tinkerlad> bekks, imgur.com/tv82JwX
<blackmatrix_ny> bekks, Can you please tell me how ?
<OerHeks> Tinkerlad, i see failed to fetch cd-rom... disable this one first
<Tinkerlad> Yeah, that was originally disabled, I reenabled it to try and get openssh-server off the cd, didnt work. But with disabled, same error
<Striking7> jmadero: K, thanks.
<russell> I really need someones help
<k1l_> blackmatrix_ny: ctrl+shift+t
<Tinkerlad> Bashing-om, I tried that and it says it processed 4 keys but didnt update any
<russell> I can't get Rhythmbox to import all of music
<Guest14725> It only imported like...16 tracks
<blackmatrix_ny> k1l_, Thank you
<Guest14725> I can't seem to remember what I did in the past to fix it, to import all of my music.
<k1l_> blackmatrix_ny: or just see in the menu of that program
<OerHeks> Tinkerlad, i think your keys are oke, but lists are damaged,  try:  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tinkerlad> OerHeks, Same result
<Guest14725> Someone?
<OerHeks> Tinkerlad, then report a bug about that server, i guess :-(
<OerHeks> *mirror
<Bashing-om> Tinkerlad: Not to belabor the obvious, you have done -> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 <- ?
<Tinkerlad> Bashing-om, I have, it didnt seem to change anything with the keys...
<Guest14725> Someone's help please?
<jmadero> Guest14725: ...please state your problem
<jmadero> oh sorry it's up there, one moment
<Striking7> Guest14725: You haven't given us much info to go off of here. What only imported 16 tracks? From what?
<jmadero> please instead be patient ;)
<jmadero> indeed, what types of files
<jmadero> what software importing into
<Guest14725> Rhytmbox only imported 16 tracks.
<Guest14725> From my Music folder.
<Striking7> From what? An iPod? Another machine?
<Striking7> Aha. K
<jmadero> hm - I don't use rhythmbox sorry
<Guest14725> And, I have over 1200 tracks.
<jmadero> clementine for me :)
<Tinkerlad> OerHeks, Its the au mirror. Is there an easy way I can change it or do I have to manually edit the sources
<Striking7> Guest14725: It could be that your music is in a format Rhythmbox doesn't have a plugin for
<Striking7> Not a problem. We can just install the right codec
<Guest14725> They're in mp3s, and some are in wma
<jmadero> Guest14725: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jmadero> probably get everything you need
<Guest14725> I already have that installed
<Bashing-om> Tinkerlad: Maybe try as : gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv 40976EAF437D05B5 , gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add - ... Which adds the key to apt trusted keys.
<Guest14725> But, I can try restarting
<jmadero> that won't help
<Striking7> Guest14725: can you see anything different about the 16 tracks that did import?
<OerHeks> Tinkerlad, sure, softwarecenter > edit > sources, you'll find a fastest mirror/choose your own mirror there
<Striking7> Are they also Mp3's? Are they in a different directory?
<Guest14725> The 16 tracks are in .wav and .ogg
<Striking7> Also make sure that you're looking at the right view within Rhythmbox
<jmadero> yup it's definitely codec then....weird ubuntu-restricted-extras should have delt with that
<Striking7> Aha. So it could be that you don't have the mp3 codec installed.
<jmadero> yup
<Striking7> Did you shut rhythmbox down and restart it?
<Striking7> You won't need to restart your computer, just that program possibly
<Striking7> not sure that is necessary, but it's worth a shot
<Guest14725> Mhm, it's shut down, and I restarted it
<jmadero> possibly purging restricted-extras and then reinstalling also...
<Striking7> K. Tryinstalling libgstreamer-plugins-bad
<Striking7> and gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly
<Striking7> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly too
<Guest14725> I just tried that via Terminal, and it says it can't locate it, the libgstreamer
<Striking7> can't hurt
<Striking7> pop open synaptic and check in there.
<Striking7> sometimes a simple typo can mess it up when you're trying to install packages from the terminal
<Guest14725> Let me give that a go, and I'll let you know
<Tinkerlad> OerHeks, Im on a server :/
<MichaelP> how do i remove everything kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-active installed ?
<Ben64> MichaelP: if you didn't make a note of what it installed, it is not so easy
<Tinkerlad> Bashing-om, With that command I get "gpg: can't open `' : No such file or directory
<Guest14725> Well, from what it looks like in Synaptics, all of those ones are installed already...
<ubuntu14_04LTS> hi
<MichaelP> Ben64, I thought ubuntu supose to be the easy distro....
<ubuntu14_04LTS> I really want to love Ubuntu - but I always have this resize windows issue - where the borders are 0.04pixels wide and grabbing it is hard :(
<ubuntu14_04LTS> I've read a few pages but I can't seem to find the right setting
<ubuntu14_04LTS> I remember in my last Ubuntu 10 (before Unity)
<Guest14725> If I really, really have to, I'll just do a fresh install to get this blasted thing to work. That's a last option though.
<ubuntu14_04LTS> I found some where where I could change the width of the window borders
<ubuntu14_04LTS> anyone have an idea of where that is in Unity?
<ubuntu14_04LTS> I thought Window Snapping or "Hot Corners" were what I wanted... but also no joy
<ubuntu14_04LTS> PS - is there an "Ubuntu_help" channel that I should be asking this question in? :)
<blackmatrix_ny> java 8
<Bashing-om> Tinkerlad: Maybe the process is changed since ? We can try to delete the key and re-install it . I can work up a paste of the procedure.
<babafish> MichaelP, try this link see the remove kubuntu line
<babafish> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<Guest14725> Striking7 : I looked, nothing seems any different, and I don't know what else I can do. If I really, really have to, I'll just do a fresh install of Ubuntu...
<Striking7> Guest14725: I just had an emergency and I have to jet - may have ruined a DB. See if Rhythmbox has a "refresh library" type option
<tojoe>  Audacious is good
<Guest14725> Sure thing, thanks anyways
<squinty> ubuntu14_04LTS:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/455677/how-to-edit-the-color-of-the-title-bar-and-border-width-of-a-gtk3-theme  (or similar via google)  haven't as of yet tried it but will at a later date because I too get frustrated with the window border widths.  ;-)
<crystal77> What order are run level scripts ran? Cant' find any guide on why some files start with S, if they're order, etc...
<jhon>  jhon> hola
<jhon> <jhon> <jhon> muchachos necesito un ayudar urgente
<jhon> <jhon> <jhon> como es la sintanxis de
<jhon> <jhon> <jhon> es sobre transacciones
<jhon> <jhon> <jhon> como escribo save tran
<jhon> <jhon> <jhon> de sybase
<unopaste> jhon you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<leanhorse> 大家好
<byprdct> is there a command to find information about an ip address? I'm hoping to grab web host provider etc?
<leanhorse> ifconfig eth0 ?
<neil___> byprdct: whois
<byprdct> hi neil___ was looking for something with a little more info
<byprdct> I use whois often
<rcmaehl> How do I enable DUN over bluetooth
<rcmaehl> I know my module supports it because Windows can do it
<rcmaehl> but how do I do it on Ubuntu
<leanhorse> 请问，有说中文的没？
<bazhang> !cn | leanhorse
<ubottu> leanhorse: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Prezident> !Helo
<Prezident> !Help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<babafish> rcmaehl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<russell> Darn it...I still can't get Rhythmbox to work right...
<papachan> hi
<papachan> package for cinnamon changes? anybody know about an update in cinnamon?
<Guest82738> It won't import my mp3 files from my Music folder. I have no idea what to do, besides doing a full reinstall of Ubuntu...
<np2> .
<klep> how can I update the apt repolist without having to do a full apt-get update
<daftykins> klep: how can i climb this wall without a ladder?
<daftykins> i see those two questions as comparable
<zenoli> I'm having a Utopic install problem that's killing me. Asus P6T mobo, installing desktop from a USB image.
<zenoli> Doing an expert install, CD-ROM installation is reported as successful.
<zenoli> For the next step, "load the debconf preconfiguration file", it hangs.
<ashleee22> Spy your Whatsapp contacts in http://www.checkwhatsapp.com
<daftykins> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<zenoli> Console reports "end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0"
<zenoli> And "floppy: error -5 while reading block 0"
<uhelp> OMG  alt-tab allows me to switch between applications -- until I use windows-d to view the desktop -- then I cannot switch between the already open applications with alt-tab BUT I can create more applications and switch between them -- until I use windows-d again in which case those are lost too.  What is going on here?
<zenoli> Looking in a console, /cdrom indeed mounted.
<bubbasaures> papachan, We would know no more than you can discover, not a real popular desktop in ubuntu, here anyway.
<daftykins> zenoli: that's... not a desktop image, sounds more like mini.iso
<zenoli> daftykins: hm.
<daftykins> what did you download?
<daftykins> zenoli: heh it's attempting to read from a floppy disk.
<zenoli> Image is ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<TheNet> anyone else just get spam from ashleee22?
<zenoli> Got the same results with the server ISO, which is what I actually want to install.
<daftykins> TheNet: yeah please report in #ubuntu-ops
<bubbasaures> TheNet, Show it to the #ubuntu-ops
<zenoli> Both downloaded via torrent.
<daftykins> zenoli: ok i don't think expert install is what you're after, just "install" with server should give the text mode installer.
<zenoli> At the very start of the boot, the image reports "missing parameter in a configuration file: Keyword: path" and "gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image"
<zenoli> daftykins: Indeed. Only doing the expert install so I could figure out exactly where the install was failing.
<zenoli> Setting the USB mass store device to register as a floppy drive doesn't work, can't even get the USB to boot.
<daftykins> i think your images or (most likely) your flash drive makings have failed
<zenoli> daftykins: Both of them? In exactly the same way?
<zenoli> I did use usb-creator-gtk instead of the usual dd.
<daftykins> zenoli: i highly doubt they're both doing the same funky thing, though i don't even recall an 'expert mode' on desktop ISOs
<zenoli> And two separate USB drives, in case something was wrong with one of them.
<daftykins> <3 dd
<zenoli> daftykins: On one of the boots, the text-mode menu came up, which listed 'expert' as something to potentially enter at the boot prompt.
<daftykins> ah not encountered that one
<zenoli> I last installed Ubuntu on this mobo about four years ago, but can't recall if I had to jump through any weird hoops to make it work.
<daftykins> zenoli: if you're after a server, why aren't you picking LTS? (14.04)
<zenoli> But, I probably installed it via an actual CD at that point. Just installed the mobo in a new case, no actual DVD drive.
<raju> Checking
<angel> how can i figure out which graphic card my computer has?
<uhelp> What is going on?  wmctrl enables me to bring a window to the front but the application isn't shown with alt-tab?
<zenoli> daftykins: Headless home server, going to mostly be used for media and act as an SSH bounce server. I was hoping to avoid majorly old software versions relative to my desktop.
<frank_o> Hi! Can someone help me install the latest version of ffmpeg on Ubuntu 13.03?
<papachan> bubbasaures which desktop recommend you? i love cinnamon becasue its light
<uhelp> Is there some pay-support for ubuntu that won't give me answers like "reinstall"?
<Bashing-om> angel: lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ; will do that nicely.
<daftykins> zenoli: thing is you'll be stuck in upgrade land though ;)
<daftykins> angel: open the terminal and run "lspci"
<daftykins> angel: paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com to share it with us
<angel> Bashing-om, daftykins http://pastie.org/9757221 thanks. now how do i install the drivers?
<zenoli> daftykins: My old server that just died was running Debian. I suppose that would be where I would go if I really wanted stable versions.
<bubbasaures> papachan, I have checked out cinnamon, seems nice, really use what you like. Here we are users like you so we don't have any release info in general that is an extra.
<zenoli> Upgrading the server is a heck of a lot less annoying than upgrading the desktop.
<daftykins> angel: there are none available for you as your hardware is too old
<zenoli> A friend is trying to persuade me to go back to Gentoo...deb-based upgrades are soothing by comparison.
<bubbasaures> papachan, There is a ppa for cinnamon, but we don't have support here for ppa's..3rd party in general is all.
<angel> daftykins, ohhh
<daftykins> zenoli: fair enough, i personally find non-LTS a mistake :)
<uhelp> OK.  I didn't fix the problem but at least I won't lose any work.  The following brings all the windows to the front so that I can close them "for w in `wmctrl -l | cut -d' ' -f1`; do wmctrl -i -a $w ; done"  I still need to know how to diagnose alt-tab "losing" windows when I use super-d to access the Desktop
<papachan> bubbasaures but my problem is: after upgrading to 14.04.1 i have no more ppa available for cinammon
<papachan> it have removed all my cinnamon core
<zenoli> daftykins: You're not wrong.
<Bashing-om> angel: daftykins :: checking as from this: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/1002%3A9616/ . that card does (did ?) have certification.
<uhelp> Where do I look to figure out what is going wrong with the window switcher?  (this is 14.04)
<uhelp> Sorry... 14.04.1 LTS if it matters.
<angel> Bashing-om, thanks but what does that mean?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: anything Radeon 4xxx and below got switched to legacy status, so no fglrx with anything newer than 12.04.1
<bubbasaures> papachan, Not supported here but you have this, I have not looked at what version is in this ppa or the ubuntu repos is all. https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/cinnamon-nightly
<daftykins> angel: it doesn't change anything unfortunately, your onboard graphics will be using the open source driver and that's the only choice
<angel> daftykins, ok how do i install that driver?
<bubbasaures> papachan, Yeah cinnamon is not supported from the ubuntu repos in Trusty, it's in utopic however.
<daftykins> angel: it already will be using it.
<Guest90282> hi all
<angel> daftykins, i have a very poor resolution just 1024px. then it will stay that way?
<daftykins> angel: possibly. what version do you have installed?
<bubbasaures> papachan, I had forgotten it was not in the 14.04 release, it has appeared and disappeared at time due to stability is all.
<angel> daftykins, version of what?
<papachan> bubbasaures, oh thank you so much, you give a me great information
<daftykins> angel: ubuntu
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yeah // but this card " Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATIRS780L [Radeon 3000]" --  not an HDxX series -- card -> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/VIDEO/ . also shows it as cerified. I do welcome a correction to my thinking.
<bubbasaures> papachan, No problem, I was trying to give you what would help. ;)
<angel> daftykins, 14.04
<cornell> Ubuntu One is no longer.  How do I get Ubuntu One "off" of my computer?
<bubbasaures> cornell, You can just have it off, it has dependencies I would just leave it.
<daftykins> Bashing-om: yeah being non-HD makes it even worse i think. i don't have a clue what certification involves
<daftykins> angel: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<cornell> I have it in "Places" and I get notices that it's no longer available...  I should just ignore it, because of dependency problems, bubbasaures?
<daftykins> cornell: "cat /etc/issue" ?
<cornell> daftykins: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<Bashing-om> daftykins: angel ::You are correct, per other sources also, that card is legacy, and no longer has proprietary driver support . End of story .
<daftykins> ah ok still supported
<daftykins> Bashing-om: ty for confirming :) i hadn't remembered the 'HD' prefix so it was definitely worth checking
<bubbasaures> cornell, I would just turn it off in startup applications.
<bubbasaures> you might have to populate that list, if so I have a command
<angel> daftykins, Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/9351854/
<Bashing-om> daftykins: :) I just recalled the legacy status as " HD 2x/3x/4x-series chipsets. " .. Sorry to cause a bother.
<plut0> loading chromium is crashing X for me, can anyone help?
<cornell> bubbasaures: I don't have it in Applications / System Tools / Preferences / Startup Applications
<daftykins> angel: ah you have "nomodeset" in your boot parameters. did you need that to boot successfully to even install?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: not at all - you are most welcome :)
<bubbasaures> cornell, Type it in the dash
<cornell> Sorry, bubbasaures, I don't understand "Type it in the dash"
<angel> daftykins, no idea, i just installed it, i don't remember altering any param.
<daftykins> bubbasaures: i don't think cornell is using unity
<daftykins> angel: ok follow this guide to see if 14.04 boots without nomodeset
<cornell> Correct daftykins.
<daftykins> !nomodeset | angel try the opposite of this (removing it)
<ubottu> angel try the opposite of this (removing it): A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bubbasaures> cornell, THe unity desktop search top button left panel, or hit the windows key to bring it up.
<cornell> I'm not using the Unity desktop, bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> daftykins, I think you're right but just playing along till we get there.
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> the clue before was the "applications" menu ;)
<bubbasaures> cornell, Well maybe we need to know what you are using ehh.
<daftykins> must be ol' unity-2d or whatever the thing is that gives the old gnome2x desktop
<cornell> gnome, I think 2.
<bubbasaures> daftykins, I saw it but one never knows here, you know with all the "expert modes".
<daftykins> *nod* :)
<bubbasaures> cornell, You on the fallback gnome desktop?
<angel> daftykins, /etc/default/grub doesn't contain that param so i can't remove it
<cornell> I don't always know which versions, or how to find them... in synaptic, I have gnome-desktop3-data
<cornell> Is that, is there a, gnome 3?
<bubbasaures> cornell, There is no supported gnome 2 desktop, mate might be, not sure it's a fork. Must be the fallback, however there should be a startup applications in the app menu if this is ubuntu.
<daftykins> angel: i wouldn't do it by file, i would do it by one-time menu boot. so hold left shift at boot time, go to advanced options then highlight the newest kernel without "rescue" beside it, then press 'e' on it to edit and delete 'nomodeset'
<cornell> bubbasaures: there is: Applications / System Tools / Preferences / Startup Applications.  And it doesn't list Ubuntu One.  It's got Dropbox, Psensor and Visual Assistance.
<daftykins> angel: if it doesn't boot successfully, likely you're out of luck and that hardware is just too old with that onboard graphics. you'd need to get a supported graphics card in there
<angel> ok let me try
<bubbasaures> cornell, Run this command and see if the list is populated. sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: Recon -> apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop <- would relate the DE in use here for cornell ??
<cornell> bubbasaures: other than asking for password, no response
<bubbasaures> cornell, Did you close the app than open it again.
<cornell> Which application bubbasaures?
<acmehandle> How do I do an installed packages template dump?
<bubbasaures> cornell, startup applications
<cornell> Whoa.
<cornell> There's a bunch of stuff in it now.
<acmehandle> from the command line
<cornell> Including Ubuntu One :-)
<bubbasaures> cornell, Yep, in 12.04 that was hidden, what was there were the 3rd party apps you added and their startup cammand set by them.
<cornell> So it seems, bubbasaures.  That command changed the population of the Startup Applications.  While it was open.  It just wasn't on top, so I didn't notice it before.
<cornell> So I just remove it?
<sophocles> hello all
<reisio> 'lo soph
<bubbasaures> cornell, I thought it did, just wasn't sure.
<sophocles> i just heard SR person arrested on NPR
<bubbasaures> cornell, No untick the check box
<sophocles> unfortunate
<cornell> Ah... so it's still there, just not launched, cool.  Thanks bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> cornell, Yeah, you have it, not sure how to kill it now but it should not start on a restart.
<Bashing-om> acmehandle: maybe like: dpkg --get-selections will dump a list of all packages you have installed, so you can use dpkg --set-selections to reinstall them all later. ??
<cornell> Ah, the sed changed NoDisplay from true to false.  So from now on, the Startup Applications will show all.  Cool.
<bubbasaures> it's all in the .config heh
<acmehandle> Yes, looks good.  Thank you
<cornell> I've been using Linux since Mandriva was called Mandrake.  Unfortunately, I don't get to spend enough time in the nitty-gritty to learn, and keep, enough
<Bashing-om> acmehandle: Might want to keep a file of the packages or for use of -> dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages <- .
<cornell> Thank you much, bubbasaures and daftykins
<daftykins> *tips hat*
<rhineheart_m> hi guys! I think there's an installer before of ubuntu for windows.. does it still exist?
<daftykins> rhineheart_m: it is a cancer, i would highly recommend pretending it doesn't exist
<daftykins> rhineheart_m: every volunteer in this channel has seen it do evil things like break peoples systems, take their families hostage... sell their dogs, etc.
<rhineheart_m> daftykins, sorry I have never heard like it...
<daftykins> rhineheart_m: ?
<DrRodneyMckay> Im using this sed line to replace line 16 of 1.txt - My issue is, the text i need to insert is a folder path like /this/path - but the slashes mess up the sed command, I tried escaping the /'s like /\ but it still errors out, Any ideas? Basically on like 17 of this file, is a folder path, and i need to update that path with the sed command
<gr33n7007h> DrRodneyMckay, #sed
<DrRodneyMckay> Thanks, I think i just worked it out - needs to be sed -i '' '17s|.*|/Folder/Path/|' 1.txt
<DrRodneyMckay> Yep that did it, Sorry for the hassle and wrong channel
<Malgorath> Is it possible to make an exact usb back up of my server drive(local in my office) that I can boot and restore from? (Kinda the basic start iso)
<cfhowlett> !clone | Malgorath
<ubottu> Malgorath: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Malgorath> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> Malgorath, happy2help
<john> msg /hello
<Guma> I was wondering if any one has ised how to resize root partition on first boot after dd. I created a script that I need to test but not sure how to run it before root / is mounted. What is the best way doing it?
<john>  exit
<rypervenche> Guma: Using LVM? Is / the last partition on the drive? Can you run "fdisk -l" for us?
<Guma> rypervenche. No lvm
<Guma> one sec
<rypervenche> Guma: Also, are you trying to expand or shrink?
<Guma> rypervenche /dev/mmcblk0p2 is last partition. ext3 for root on SD Card
<rypervenche> Guma: What kind of device is this?
<Guma> expand to remining free space. Trying to make small *.img so can be dd to what ever card. Then on first boot it will resize to use entire. So youser does not have to do this.
<Guma> This is ARM board with uSD Card
<Guma> rypervenche : imx6qsabrelite
<rypervenche> Guma: So normally you would rewrite your partition table to have the second partition go to the end of the SD card, then reboot (if running live), then run resize2fs /dev/mmcblk0p2
<rypervenche> Guma: And to rewrite your partition table, you'll need to delete the p2 partition, then recreate it using the SAME beginning sector and then the last available sector.
<Guma> That is what I am trying to do. I created a script that removes itself on after successful run. Not I need to place it on SD card and dd again from sd card to img file. So not when I dd this file back to any sd card on first boot this script will auto run and resize then remove itself so on next reboot it will not be run.
<Guma> rypervenche I think there was something like runonce file
<rypervenche> Guma: Well, it would need to run, then run a second time once the thing is booted back up.
<ningu> I'm running Ubuntu on a late 2008 macbook. wifi is BCM4322. it supports 5GHz wifi afaik, but I haven't been able to successfully connect to my 5 GHz network. any idea why?
<ningu> it works fine with 2.4GHz
<ningu> it might be a range issue, not sure... but my newer mac connects to the 5GHz network fine in the same location.
<daftykins> ningu: broadcom are terrible under Linux, their driver likely only supports the 2.4GHz
<ningu> ah, ok
<Guma> rypervenche. Well I was thinking that I will need to do reboot between  fdisk and resize2fs . I was not sure if I could do this in single shot.
<ningu> daftykins: too bad. I like running Ubuntu on this. I'll survive, though.
<rypervenche> Guma: Not unless you do it from a live session.
<VelhoP4> I have my keyboard to english, but my keyboard ir european. how can I change the settings?
<Guma> rypervenche I did read that raspberry pi image file does such trick. So it is possible if others are doing it. Would you agree?
<cfhowlett> VelhoP4, system > settings > language support > apply system wide
<Landeskog> I seemed to have messed up unity menu on start up I'm just getting the blank wallpaper no menus and ctrl alt t not opening terminal kinda stuck
<Landeskog> All I can do is right click and get the new folder menu lol
<rypervenche> Guma: They do things differently. They have tools that can make that happen for you. You would hae to do some searching to see if your device has such a tool.
<VelhoP4> cfhowlett, thanks!
<cfhowlett> VelhoP4, happy2help
<nooob> Hi I am installing ubuntu
<nooob> On an ssd, does the installer automatically align the partitions to a 4 k drive?
<nooob> By 4k I mean sector size
<rodney77> Hi, how do I determine whether my wireless card supports 802.11n or 802.11ac? Is there a line I can run in CLI?
<rypervenche> rodney77: sudo iwconfig
<rodney77> rypervenche, I see it
<rodney77> IEEE 802.11bgn
<rodney77> so that answers my question. n support, no ac
<rypervenche> rodney77: No AC then.
<rodney77> thanks so much rypervenche. one more thing, slightly off topic: I like running Tomato because it's linux based, so if anyone recommends a good wireless n router that will run tomato, please let me know
<rypervenche> rodney77: Tomato has a specific list of routers that are supported. Check their website. I personally use OpenWRT on a Buffalo router that I love.
<rodney77> thanks rypervenche, I have never used openwrt. I will check it out. What's the buffalo router you love?
<TiZ> So Flash is currently broken on 14.04. Are you guys aware of that?
<rypervenche> rodney77: They don't make the kind I use anymore, but they have an upgraded version out. This is the one I have: http://ryp.io/4C
<rypervenche> rodney77: Basically, the ones that have DD-WRT pre-installed on them are the ones I get.
<rodney77> yeah rypervenche, that's a good idea
<cfhowlett> TiZ, we are
<TiZ> Twitch doesn't work. Youtube just gives a black box. The plugin is reported as being installed, but it's not working.
<TiZ> cfhowlett: Okay, cool. Thanks. :)
<rabbitdew> I'm aware and I have no idea what to do about it
<cfhowlett> !flash | TiZ use an alternative = pepperflash
<ubottu> TiZ use an alternative = pepperflash: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rabbitdew> but am totally dealing with the same problem
<TiZ> cfhowlett: I don't believe pepper is an option for Firefox.
<cfhowlett> TiZ, you might be right.  for some reason, my flash still functions on 14.04.1 ...
<cfhowlett> TiZ, you DID install restricted-extras?  that seems to fix most of things ...
<TiZ> I did an update today, it included flashplugin-installer. I didn't use any flash-based sites.
<TiZ> It broke with an update.
<cfhowlett> TiZ, !  havent' had that experience with ubuntustudio.
<TiZ> If I install an older deb, will it try to install the older flash?
<cfhowlett> TiZ, ... only if the older flash is specifically dependent IIRC
<TiZ> cfhowlett: seems my idea didn't work. :/
<MrSavage> Hey all, im trying to install stock ubuntu and it's giving me issues
<MrSavage> it keeps going into try mode when I select install from my USB
<bbryant> MrSavage: so how are you selecting install?
<bbryant> keyboard or mouse?
<bbryant> whichever one you're doing, try the other
<MrSavage> bbryant: keyboard. I get brought up to a login screen with a username and password
<bubbasaures> MrSavage, I would check the sum of the iso and if you can the usb
<MrSavage> this is like an omen lol
<MrSavage> the sum?
<bubbasaures> !md5sum | MrSavage
<ubottu> MrSavage: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bbryant> !help > bbryant
<ubottu> bbryant, please see my private message
<bubbasaures> MrSavage, Have you done a search with this release and your computer for any others with this or similar issues? Is it a uefi computer?
<bbryant> bubbasaures: is there a way to figure out what ubottu knows as far as commands go? !help is what I expected, but that's something else
<Cassandro> I've always had problems of one kind or another with usb booting. Never researched it, since it always happens when my PC is down :-). Just reached for the dvd burner.
<MrSavage> bubbasaures: how do i know if it's a uefi computer?
<bubbasaures> bbryant, I know them pretty well so I just confirm here, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=wifi&order=name%20ASC&page=0
<Ben64> !ubottu | bbryant
<ubottu> bbryant: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<bubbasaures> MrSavage, How old is it and what has been on it?
<bbryant> thank you Ben64 and bubbasaures
<MrSavage> bubbasaures: i got everything brand new in the summer. i see uefi and legaccy in my bios
<bubbasaures> !uefi | MrSavage you should be aware of this
<ubottu> MrSavage you should be aware of this: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Cassandro> So if you don't need to dual boot with windows, can't MrSavage just select legacy and not worry about it?
<MrSavage> UEFI is a windows thing?
<MrSavage> I can set it to legacy
<bubbasaures> MrSavage, Do you have windows still and want it to boot?
<MrSavage> no
<daftykins> no UEFI is a cross platform thing
<MrSavage> i mean I have windows 7 but i'm formating into ubuntu
<MrSavage> oh
<MrSavage> I might need windows for some games
<bubbasaures> MrSavage, UEFI is not an area I'm really up on so others here will be better.
<TiZ> I think Firefox 34 might actually have broken Flash. Where could I get an old version?
<canonical> hey whats up
<canonical> anyone know how to install binaries on ubuntu ?
<bbryant> canonical: you're going to have to give more details
<canonical> yes i only have the binaries files and i wanna built  it into  a deb pakege
<xmetal> you mean source?
<canonical> yeah
<MrSavage> bubbasaures: I think I had 2 errors on my ISO. And the MD5 is 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f096553fbd
<MrSavage> is that ok?
<bbryant> what do you mean 2 errors?
<MrSavage> I did the check errors option and it came with 2 errors
<bbryant> canonical: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/#AEN131
<MrSavage> when chosing between try, install, check errors
<Francis> hey  i canot install the linux 14.04 lts
<Francis> its give error gpu lockuo
<canonical> thank's men
<bubbasaures> MrSavage, You want the sum to read perfect and n o errors in the disk test.
<MrSavage> ok
<canonical> try in verbose mode
<bbryant> MrSavage: I thought you were talking about from md5sum
<MrSavage> do i need persistent file size for storing changes?
<bbryant> I mean, file size not being persistent isn't going to ever be a good thing
<MrSavage> Also should i stick with stock ubuntu? I don't want to use unity
<bbryant> but I doubt that's what you meant
<bbryant> MrSavage: if you don't want to use unity, you could do a few things
<bbryant> as a matter of personal opinion, if I was doing that, I'd use ubuntu-server
<bbryant> and build up from that
<MrSavage> i'm using this ubuntu for gaming
<bbryant> so not unity, what do you want?
<MrSavage> what are my options? I only know of xfce and gnome
<bbryant> kde
<MrSavage> a friend told me unity sucks
<bbryant> and some other smaller ones
<canonical> why wont you try ubuntu mate remix
<MrSavage> huh?
<bbryant> well, don't let friends make all your decisions for you
<bbryant> I'd at least try it first
<l0rdn1x> MrSavage, kde,xfce,gnome,openbox,mate, & many many more
<MrSavage> i jump of bridges all the time
<xmetal> i have never been a fan of Unity before really ... but in 14.10 i have to say i like it
<MrSavage> I don't even know what are the differences
<l0rdn1x> MrSavage, but try Unity first
<bbryant> xmetal: I've used it since it was released
<bbryant> never really had any complaints
<bbryant> before that I was a die hard gnome
<MrSavage> does unity have support for workspaces being seperated on each monitor in a multi monitor setup?
<bbryant> yes
<bbryant> I've used that before
<canonical> unity needs more memory than anothers panels
<l0rdn1x> MrSavage, yes
<xmetal> i like most DE's really .. though i do have my favorites
<MrSavage> canonical: how much memory?
<l0rdn1x> MrSavage, with xchat and rythmbox going right now im using 649MB of RAM.
<TiZ> CONFIRMED: Firefox 34 broke Flash. Downgrading to 33 fixed it for me.
<Cassandro> If it's a gaming machine, the tiny amount of memory used by the DE should be negligible. MrSavage, I assume your machine is cherried out?
<MrSavage> ffs, my usb ubuntu keeps booting into a login screen
<MrSavage> I WANT TO INSTALL DAMNIT
<MrSavage> Cassandro: yes
<daftykins> relax and don't use even acronym form language here please
<MrSavage> should i use ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<MrSavage> not sure what lts is
<daftykins> long term support
<daftykins> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<l0rdn1x> MrSavage, when you load a browser you get to about 1.2, 1.3gb
<canonical> yes depending the arquitecture you have
<bbryant> canonical: architecture
<canonical> in my case 64 bits the conseume of memory is high
<MrSavage> so how an i get this install to work properly?
<Cassandro> 32 bit gaming? It is to laugh. Install from DVD instead.
<bbryant> MrSavage: what version of ubuntu?
<MrSavage> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Cassandro> MrSavage: I prefer 12.04.4 for rock solid stability.
<bbryant> MrSavage: what was your hash again?
<MrSavage> I checked it matched
<l0rdn1x> daftykins, i heard someone say earlier systemd was getting completely implemented in 14.04lts within a few months is this accurate?
<bbryant> ok
<daftykins> not a clue
<MrSavage> I did a check errors on disk on my USB again and it says check finished: erors found in 2 files
<MrSavage> what is up?
<canonical> maybe youmaybe you've been formatted your usb memory
<canonical> and can no longer be read properly
<MrSavage> canonical: what?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<VelhoP4> lotuspsychje, hello!
<canonical> what
<MrSavage> i guess i'll use the torrent instead of the download from the website
<bbryant> canonical: that's probably not what happened
<bbryant> MrSavage: if the md5sum matches then, in theory, it's the same thing
<MrSavage> well it isn't working
<bbryant> you say it boots into a login prompt
<bbryant> for what user?
<akis> hi all. i m trying to install xubuntu 14.04.1 through usb stick on my brand new laptop HEWLETT PACKARD 14-r107nv N2840/4GB/1TB - (K5E35EA) with win 8.1 pre-installed. i would like to completely remove win8.1 (after i took a full manufacturer restore backup) and run xubuntu as the only OS on my laptop. do i have to pay any special attention or can i proeceed with the "erase the whole disk" option? whta about "efi" partition? will xubuntu 64bit cr
<akis> eate a new one during installation? and how can i have access to system bios after the installation? i read a lot of documantation but i am still confused. i am running 14.04 on 3 older machines and is the 1st time i try to install it on a newer one. any help pls?
<MrSavage> bbryant: it asks me for the user
<bbryant> is this a graphical prompt
<bbryant> or a terminal
<MrSavage> bbryant: graphical
<lotuspsychje> akis: just disable secureboot and install xubuntu
<bubbasaures> !uefi | akis place to start, the bios is before any OS.
<ubottu> akis place to start, the bios is before any OS.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<canonical> I am writing a code and I need help, to compile
<lotuspsychje> !compile | canonical
<ubottu> canonical: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<akis> i now what bios is after 25 years with more than 20 machines on my hands. is the first time i have to negotiate with an uefi bios.
<lotuspsychje> akis: once ubuntu is installed, you wont need to deal with it anymore
<reisio> indeed, once you've dealt with it, you won't have to deal with it... again :p
<reisio> sums up most challenges, no?
 * lotuspsychje likes wiping a win8 uefi machine to ubuntu :p
<akis> lotuspsychje: that's good news! you mean it will hunde my laptop the way it does it on my older machines. simply a root and a home dir on a single partition (no swap activated)? and how can i access the notebook's bios? on older machines usually presses F10 OR F2 or del. i dont see any option for that now. only through win8.1.
<lotuspsychje> akis: what brand is your laptop?
<akis>  HEWLETT PACKARD 14-r107nv N2840/4GB/1TB - (K5E35EA)
<lotuspsychje> akis: ESC or F10 should work
<lotuspsychje> akis: if you really cant find it, to enter check the ##hardware guys
<akis> lotuspsychje: on that moment with win8.1 still on the system esc and f10 dont work. after ubuntu installation will work?
<lotuspsychje> akis: like bubbasaures said, bios is before the Os ubuntu wont change the hotkeys
<bubbasaures> akis, You have to shut windows down not use the hybrid sleep/hibernate
<bubbasaures> Your manual should say
<lotuspsychje> akis: first things first, find your way into bios/uefi
<lotuspsychje> akis: then change uefi to legacy bios and disable secreboot
<lotuspsychje> secureboot
<akis> lotuspsychje: yea. i read that. full shut down and then restart from usb. should i choose erase everything and proceed? all the rest will be done from ubuntu installation?
<lotuspsychje> akis: if you want ubuntu on full hd, yes install will do that
<akis> lotuspsychje: and is for sure that everything of win8 will absolutely gone, isnt it?
<lotuspsychje> akis: if you choose install on full hd, yes
<lotuspsychje> akis: w8 + recovery partition will be wiped out
<lotuspsychje> akis: whats the reason you choose xubuntu over ubuntu?
<MrSavage> ok Im still having issues installing ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: whats going on?
<MrSavage> now the prompt is showing when i select install but it's turning the monitor on and off....
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: when I select install from my usb install, it goes to a prompt
<xmetal> graphics driver issue maybe
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: how did you create your usb stick?
<xmetal> (my guess)
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: i used pendrive
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: what grafix card chip?
<MrSavage> amd r9 200 series
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: ubuntu 14.04?
<MrSavage> i'm not sure if it's because of some uefi bios setting
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: what does prompt say?
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: it's just a graphical promp that asks for a username or password
<lotuspsychje> thats real odd
<MrSavage> is it a bios settings?
<xmetal> sounds like (?? my terminology) its loggin OUT of Live mode
<lotuspsychje> yeah sounds like ubuntu prompt asking user/pass
<xmetal> in the command line
<MrSavage> i have no idea what's going on :(
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: did you try livemode instead of install?
<MrSavage> you mean the try option?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<xmetal> i think lotus may have been onto something ... if possible try to make the usb with a different method (different program or the dd command) ... sometimes that may (** may ) help
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: should i select uefi or the non-uefi from my boot menu?
<xmetal> sometimes with certain distro's new releases certain methods work, others dont
<xmetal> (my experience)
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: if you want ubuntu on your machine, disable secureboot and switch to legacy bios
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: but then i can't have an sdd for windows?
<MrSavage> i'm guessing
<SavKobani> hi
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: you want dualboot?
<SavKobani> in group "root" is it safe to put my administor user?
<SavKobani> i guess not, huh
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: i'm guessing that's only needed if you partition?
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: i'm in try mode and i see a prompt for a username
<akis> lotuspsychje: i change the boot option to legacy one and secure boot is now disabled. now i can access bios through f10. so now after manufacturer restoration backup i can proceed with my ubuntu installation through usb stick device. isnt it? do i have to pay any other attention before that or during installation beyond the common things?
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: say first what you want, dualboot or singleboot?
<MrSavage> i want to have an sdd for ubuntu and another sdd for windows
<lotuspsychje> akis: yes, put eth cable in and install with updates enabled
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: thats gonna be a harder job then
<MrSavage> why?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | MrSavage
<ubottu> MrSavage: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: dualboots on uefi are nightmare
<MrSavage> so how do i make it legacy?
<MrSavage> also what tool should i use for putting ubuntu onto my usb?
<Loshki> lotuspsychje: deliberate by Microsoft?
<dts> meh, uefi dualboot wasnt too difficult for me tbh
<lotuspsychje> dts: well, you can support him then if it was easy
<dts> o.O
<dts> i forgot this was #ubuntu
<dts> i did it on manjaro
<MrSavage> lol
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: i always reccomend ubuntu on full hd, make your life easy
<MrSavage> ?
<MrSavage> what do ou mean
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: with 2 ssd's inside your machine will be rocket
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: meaning: loose windows once and for good
<MrSavage> i can't if wine can't handle some games
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: there is playonlinux
<MrSavage> ?
<MrSavage> never heard of it
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | MrSavage
<ubottu> MrSavage: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<dts> not all games work well with wine
<MrSavage> does all games work with playonlinux?
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: there's a big list, but no not all games
<Loshki> tbh. I'd run windows native and ubuntu in a vm
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: there is steam also
 * bubbasaures feels like he's at the ubuntu mega church
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: 1600 clan members showed up
<MrSavage> that's the problem, I have a high end gaming computer
<MrSavage> and some games i want to play may not be runnable
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: if you really want dualboot, read that uefi trigger
<MrSavage> k
<MrSavage> well i don't need it now
<bubbasaures> I see lotuspsychje with a tight suit......a pink mohawk holding the ubuntu manual over his head....giving dah wurd
<MrSavage> but do i have to format ubuntu if i want to uefi?
<lotuspsychje> loool
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: what do you mean by that?
<MrSavage> i mean when i want dual boot
<MrSavage> when i want to switch from legacy to uefi
<lotuspsychje> read the uefi lol
<lotuspsychje> its not easy
<Loshki> On the other hand, there *are* instructions. In my day....
<Francis> cant install the ubuntu 14.04
<Francis> failed to load COM32 file gfxboot.c32 ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: if you install it properly, you will have grub choosing windows or ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Francis: on wich part you get this error?
<Francis> when i am selection boot its give error failed to load COM32 file gfxboot.c32 ubuntu
<Francis> from pen drive
<lotuspsychje> Francis: so you never see the purple ubuntu loading screen?
<Francis> lotuspsychje  no
<lotuspsychje> Francis: you installed 14.04 iso or 14.04.1 iso?
<Francis> lotuspsychje 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Francis: try the 14.04.1 maybe
<Francis>  ok lotuspsychjecool tell me to get a nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Francis
<ubottu> Francis: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> Francis: you can try options with F1 at your usb boot indeed
<Francis> ok i will try
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: another soul saved from microsux
<Francis> while hitting in boot menu its give  failed to load COM32 file gfxboot.c32 ubuntu  and boot:
<lotuspsychje> Francis: how did you create your usb?
<Francis> usb is bootable
<bubbasaures> lotuspsychje, When ST. Shuttleworth see you, you'll be at the big table.
<lotuspsychje> yes, but with what program?
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: lolz
<Francis> universal usb
<lotuspsychje> Francis: try the 14.04.1 iso, see if you get more luck
<lotuspsychje> Francis: can you get into livemode?
<icloud> does anyone know how to play an avi file in chrome browser so i can cast it to my tv?
<Francis> lotuspsychje  no
<Francis> lotuspsychje i got 14.04.1 LTS but its give me same error
<Francis> drm GPU lockup
<lotuspsychje> Francis: real strange.. im reading bugs on it
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1112878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1112878 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "failed to load com32 file gfxboot.c32" [Critical,Fix released]
<Francis> actually i have Nvidea graphic card
<MrSavage> alright i'm still having issues trying to make my bios legacy
<MrSavage> i need help
<Francis> i install same ubuntu lot of time but not giving any error this is first time i got it
<MrSavage> my mobo is the gigabyte ga-z87x-d3h
<MrSavage> and install brought me to another graphical user login prompt...
<MrSavage> :SSS
<bubbasaures> MrSavage, You had bad downloads, have you made new ones?
<bubbasaures> MrSavage, Errors anyway on the on disk test
<Francis> lotuspsychje i thing i got it
<Francis> live nomodeset
<MrSavage> bubbasaures: yes
<Francis> its work
<lotuspsychje> Francis: aha!
<bubbasaures> MrSavage, Cool, have you checked the sums?
<MrSavage> no
<MrSavage> but it's probably the same
 * bubbasaures slaps MrSavage with a trout
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: make your life easy and install ubuntu on full ssd and play games on steam
<MrSavage> THAT'S WHAT I'M TRYING TO DO
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: you said you wanna dualboot, thats not the same
<bubbasaures> MrSavage, Just funning you, however when this sort of problem is happening you have to go through variables and make sure the media is good to go, there is no magic answer is all.
<MrSavage> yeah well i just want ubuntu for now
<MrSavage> i need to sleep, i'm tired
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: check the ##hardware guys if you cant find howto disable secureboot
<MrSavage> ok
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: it should not be so hard
<MrSavage> and now i can't even boot up windows
<MrSavage> LEL
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: after secureboot legacy bios, set your usb to boot first
<lotuspsychje> or f12 to boot ubuntu usb
<MrSavage> i did do all that
<MrSavage> i set everything in legacy, turn off secure boot
<MrSavage> and then it gave me that uefi logo warning
<lotuspsychje> what does it say
<MrSavage> it's doing the same thing where it goes to a graphical prompt for a login....
<MrSavage> it just takes longer now
<MrSavage> I don't think i can disable uefi on my mobo
<lotuspsychje> i doubt that
<lotuspsychje> never seen a machine that cant accept ubuntu yet
<nooob> How do you align partitions with the sectors on an ssd
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: did you change IDE to AHCI in bios?
<bubbasaures> nooob, Not really an issue unless you really have to have it.
<MrSavage> no
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: wich brand was your machine again?
<nooob> bubbasaures: I know it's not a big deal except after trying to figure it out for over an hour I am determined to do it.
<brijithmac> Any solution for bad battey backup
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: the mobo?
<bubbasaures> nooob, I found this page seems like relevant, http://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Partition_Alignment
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: name/brand of the computer
<johnflux> Are there official ubuntu DVD images? (i.e. >1GB  images, as opposed to CD images)
<bubbasaures> johnflux, Yes.
<cfhowlett> johnflux, most of those images are dvd as cd are pretty much not an option anymore
<johnflux> cfhowlett: hmm, the images are all ~800mb to ~1GB  though.  None that seem to fill DVD
<cfhowlett> johnflux, not labeled "DVD" but DVD she be
<nooob> bubbasaures: does that work if you have lvm?
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: brand of what?
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: hp? dell? acer...what brand is your machine?
<bubbasaures> nooob, Never used lvm, however you can size it how you like.
<lotuspsychje> nooob: whats your endgoal with your ssd exactly?
<MrSavage> bubbasaures: the md5s match
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: it's a custom built one
<MrSavage> well i'm not sure what to do, md5s match, tried putting everything on legacy, removed secure boot, ubuntu THEN reports uefi icon, still bringing me to graphical user login prompt
<MrSavage> just wtf man
<bubbasaures> nooob, Not sure what you mean by the question, the link is a wiki full of info, a multiple partitioner explanation with SSD mentioned.
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: it's a custom built desktop!
<lotuspsychje> kk
<MrSavage> there's no brand
<lotuspsychje> MrSavage: try also the nomodeset maybe
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | MrSavage
<ubottu> MrSavage: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nefarious_> what is this?
<internet_> Hallo
<somsip> !topic | nefarious_
<ubottu> nefarious_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<internet_> Ich spreche Deutsch
<MrSavage> lotuspsychje: how do i try that?
<somsip> !de | internet_
<ubottu> internet_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<MrSavage> nvm
<stiv2k> can anybody help me figure out why I keep getting this kernel panic trying to boot up the lubuntu 14.04 live cd? http://imgur.com/ipxk8eg
<dogstar> i installed ubuntu 14.04 and was fine until now upon startup the screen is like "opposite wide-screen" mode with black on the sides and active desktop area like squished very problematic thank you
<dogstar> thank you in advance and sorry english not so good
<dogstar> how to fix?
<mangoofy> hi
<partake> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<mangoofy> i hav problem installing ubuntu 14.04
<partake> most people are asleep
<partake> shesh
<dogstar> before it was full screen now the entire os screen is small squished on sides
<cfhowlett> partake, ask your ubuntu question
<MrSavage> fuck
<MrSavage> i think i'll try the uefi method
<MrSavage> it's probably my mobo
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | MrSavage, such language is uncalled for and prohibited
<MrSavage> but i'll save it for tomorrow
<ubottu> MrSavage, such language is uncalled for and prohibited: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<faraway> hi, I installed ruby2.0 on my 12.04 server using the brightbox but currently those a keep back from upgrade as there seems a dep issue „ruby2.0 : Depends: ruby (>= 1:1.9.3.1)“  is anyone here also using brightbox?
<cfhowlett> !server | faraway, server channel might be better ...
<ubottu> faraway, server channel might be better ...: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<stiv2k> can anybody help me figure out why I keep getting this kernel panic trying to boot up the lubuntu 14.04 live cd? http://imgur.com/ipxk8eg
<mangoofy> after sucessfull installation of ubuntu 14.04 when i restart the system, it shows a pop-up of "boot device not found" what shall i do please help me.   when i reinstall it there is ubuntu OS available in drive under installation type.
<dogstar> anyone know why my os is booting up in compressed screen mode?
<cfhowlett> dogstar, probably need to reconfigure your display settings
<dogstar> was utilizing full screen a few days ago
<dogstar> i already tried that
<cfhowlett> dogstar, do you have external displays?
<dogstar> negative
<cfhowlett> dogstar, you've described the "mirrored" appearance ...
<partake> what does external display means?
<mangoofy> after sucessfull installation of ubuntu 14.04 when i restart the system, it shows a pop-up of "boot device not found" what shall i do please help me.   when i reinstall it there is ubuntu OS available in drive under installation type.
<mangoofy> please help me
<mangoofy> anyone
<cfhowlett> !patience | mangoofy,
<ubottu> mangoofy,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mangoofy> ok, thanz
<EriC^^>  mangoofy boot a live usb
<dogstar> external display means an additional monitor i think...
<partake> why the other one is internal?
<dogstar> presumably
<mangoofy> Eric, i hav tried that too
<mangoofy> boot device not found pop up
<EriC^^> mangoofy: when you boot a live usb it says that?
<mangoofy> yes
<mangoofy> after restart
<EriC^^> mangoofy: odd
<mangoofy> what?
<partake> damn noobs cant even quit with stile
<EriC^^> mangoofy: weird
<dogstar> it worked! i just turned off mirror display and it worked thank you thank you!
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | partake, stop that.
<ubottu> partake, stop that.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<EriC^^> mangoofy: did you check the bios?
<mangoofy> what i need to do there?
<dogstar> one more question. when i go to lower the screen brightness level nothing happens...
<EriC^^> mangoofy: check what is set to boot
<EriC^^> also check if legacy or uefi is set
<mangoofy> i have place usb/cd in the top boot order
<EriC^^> as well as secure boot
<mangoofy> secure boot is enable
<EriC^^> mangoofy: try to disable it
<EriC^^> is legacy set or uefi?
<mangoofy> ok, any other seeting in that
<mangoofy> uefi
<dogstar> i litterally have to wear sunglasses to look at the screen, can't turn brightness down!\
<EriC^^> mangoofy: try to make the live usb again
<partake> anyone using Linux Lite?
<cfhowlett> partake, not supported here
<mangoofy> ok, i m trying now with 14.10
<partake> isnt linux lite ubunto?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | partake no
<ubottu> partake no: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<partake> ill just lie about it
<mangoofy> <Eric> thanks i ll try that
<partake> im using lubuntu cross my haert
<cfhowlett> partake, it's not supported.  use the linux lite channels.  for ubuntu support, install ubuntu
<user2925> hi
<ballyhoo> Anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro?
<cfhowlett> !mac | ballyhoo
<ubottu> ballyhoo: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<SmileMZ> hallo
<ronnel> Hi guys! I'm new to Linux world!
<cfhowlett> !manual | ronnel also see www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/  ronnel
<yellabs-r2> i have got a flash drive ( thinclient ) of 1 gig, what would be a way to get linux with desktop running on this kind of machine ?
<cfhowlett> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<yellabs-r2> could i use ubuntu minimal , and then add an desktop to that ?
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, yes you can
<MrSavage> alright guys
<ronnel> So I have a problem with Microsoft .NET 40. I installed it with the command "bash winetricks dotnet40 corefonts". It was successful but the problem is the software I'm trying to run says that I have to install .NET 4.0.30319. Help!
<MrSavage> why does install take me to the live cd?
<MrSavage> I'm running this ubuntu USB as a uefi
<MrSavage> and i currently have windows 7
<bazhang> !appdb | ronnel
<ubottu> ronnel: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang>  /join #winehq ronnel
<MrSavage> please guys i've been trying to install ubuntu for a good 3 hours now
<bazhang> patience MrSavage
<anselan> MrSavage, I have had lots of experience working around UEFI issues - what problem are you having?
<MrSavage> anselan: Everytime i click install, it takes me to the live CD
<ronnel> The game I was trying to run is a simple game (Unblock). Hmm, maybe I'll try the reading the appdb manual again.
<partake> ionstall coreboot
<solsTiCe>  you mean after you complete the instlalation ? remove the cd from the tray ?
<anselan> @MrSavage, this happens after an installation, or you don't actually even get to that point?
<MrSavage> anselan: i click install from my choice of "try it", "install", "check for errors"
<partake> you need to remove the cd before booting ti the installed system
<MrSavage> it doesn't install...
<anselan> MrSavage: what is your hardware?
<MrSavage> there's no install prompt after clicking install
<partake> lol
<MrSavage> anselan: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H, intel it-4670k, amd r9 200 series
<anselan> MrSavage: and you're sure it supports UEFI?
<MrSavage> I see it in the bios
<MrSavage> i can click and stuff in my "bios"
<anselan> MrSavage: maybe try to disable UEFI, and use "legacy boot" (or whatever your BIOS calls it) instead. This helped me when struggling to install Ubuntu on an Intel NUC
<MrSavage> intel NUC?
<yellabs-r2> what desktop uses the smallest hard drive footprint ?
<anselan> MrSavage: it's a small form-factor PC
<MrSavage> anselan: i tried making everything legacy, but when i would run off the USB. It would show me the uefi warning logo, then do the SAME THING WHERE I GO INTO LIVE CD AFTER CLICKING INSTALL
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | yellabs-r2,
<ubottu> yellabs-r2,: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<anselan> MrSavage: oi, that sounds weird
<MrSavage> yes
<MrSavage> I'M FED UP
<partake> lol
<partake> try linux lite
<MrSavage> lubuntu?
<MrSavage> me?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | partake
<ubottu> partake: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Ben64> partake: don't suggest that here, it is not supported
<mdoge> lubuntu is awesome - </shameless plug>
<partake> i dont have UEFI BIOS
<anselan> I didn't like Lubuntu very much. Way too ugly
<anselan> but I admit it was lightweight
<partake> LXQT
<MrSavage> anselan: any ideas?
<anselan> for lightweight installation systems (I make interactive installations) I prefer to install full Ubuntu and then use OpenBox for the desktop environment and run only the things I need
<yellabs-r2> ok thanks for the info , guess we have to go for ltsp
<anselan> MrSavage: what exactly does the UEFI "warning logo" say?
<yellabs-r2> 1 gig of hard drive space is not much.. :P
<MrSavage> anselan: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445119.png
<MrSavage> anselan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<anselan> MrSavage: I also get that screen when I install on my NUCs, but it doesn't actually cause me any trouble. After a second or two, it goes to the normal installer and then no problems from then on
<MrSavage> anselan: mine goes into a live CD
<partake> why are people working on coreboot?
<partake> is it a fedora thing?
<MrSavage> anselan: is try it supposed to bring you into a GUI with a username login?
<anselan> MrSavage: no, usually after that it goes straight to the normal installer
<MrSavage> ....
<MrSavage> also i'm trying legacy again right now
<anselan> MrSavage: is it possible that your Hard Drive is not being detected?
<MrSavage> I have 4 HDDs, and 1 SDD
<MrSavage> and the installer brought me into a gui login on my 2nd monitor instead of the primary
<MrSavage> ASDFLAHJSDLFKHJ
<MrSavage> well selecting the install option brought me there
<ksinkar> hello people. I have followed instructions here http://www.maketecheasier.com/customize-the-gdm-sessions-list/ but inspite of that I am not seeing the changes in my sessions list
<anselan> MrSavage: I'm not sure, but I'm wondering if maybe the installer sees no suitable HDDs to install to, so assumes you can "only" run in Live Mode
<MrSavage> anselan: I tried disconnecting my 2nd monitor and it's a black screen on my only monitor now
<MrSavage> when i click install
<MrSavage> like backlight isn't coming on
<MrSavage> well it's just a black screen
<UbUntUToUchLover> Can I talk about Ubuntu Touch here, or is that topic reserved for the ubuntu-touch channel only?
<cfhowlett> !touch | UbUntUToUchLover
<ubottu> UbUntUToUchLover: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<UbUntUToUchLover> I knew that. I was just wondering if I can talk about it here. I'm not getting much help from the ubuntu-touch channel.
<MrSavage> anselan: i got an installation prompt, i'm going somewhere now!
<anselan> MrSavage: whoo hoo!!
<MrSavage> anselan: who do i contact about the bug?
<UbUntUToUchLover> Somebody named nhaines was helping me, but he's a little preoccupied with a book.
<anselan> MrSavage: I'm afraid I can't help you there... I think these types of things are very specific to different hardware. For example, with my NUC apparently a future BIOS update is going to fix the troubles with Ubuntu installation
<garret1> i have a server ubuntu 12.04 with a degrated raid issue, but i dont know how to troubleshoot it , http://pastie.org/pastes/9757657/text and here a screenshot that aparently showed when the server booted : http://prntscr.com/5coa28 , the server works now , any ideea how to see whats the problem with it ?
<MrSavage> bubbasaures: hey
<MrSavage> bubbasaures: i fixed my issue
<UbUntUToUchLover>  I'll try again... Can I talk about Ubuntu Touch on this channel? Forgive me if I seem to be rude, but I'm also desperate. I have a Nook HD+ that I want to boot Ubuntu Touch, but the only image I've found is from a guy named "wesnoth", and it's very buggy. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
<cfhowlett> UbUntUToUchLover, ask in the touch channel, not here.
<cfhowlett> UbUntUToUchLover, note: the list of supported devices is short.  if your device is not the on the list, support, if any, will be limited
<dts|pokeball> :/ clang is stillll installing
<UbUntUToUchLover> Sorry, cfhowlett. Please try to understand. I've been working on this for months, and have gotten nowhere. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<cfhowlett> UbUntUToUchLover, not to worry.  perhaps westnoth (sp?) can aid you?
<akashmanvar> hello
<akashmanvar> if my ubuntu system is suspended, will it eat up battery?
<UbUntUToUchLover> How do I get in touch with wesnoth?
<cfhowlett> UbUntUToUchLover, you said you got an image him, so I presume you can contact him as you did before?
<MrSavage> bubbasaures: you there?
<cfhowlett> UbUntUToUchLover, I might add: Nook has not made what you're attempting easy.  you might be better off to take a less hacky and more sane approach: purchase a refurbished and supported device, e.g. Nexus 7?
<UbUntUToUchLover> cfhowlett. I'm sorry if I implied that I contacted wesnoth, because I don't think I did. I talked to somebody under the #wesnoth channel, but they have no idea about it. As for getting a different tablet, I really don't see a reason to. I currently am using Cyanogenmod on my Nook.
<cfhowlett> UbUntUToUchLover, noted.  All I can do is wish you luck and hope you document your future success.
<UbUntUToUchLover> Yes, I agree that Barnes & Noble did not make it easy to install Ubuntu Touch; I had to install Cyanogenmod first.
<UbUntUToUchLover> Thanks anyway, cfhowlett.
<ankita> how to install nvidia driver in xubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | ankita
<ubottu> ankita: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ankita> cfhowlett, yes
<cfhowlett> ankita, instructions are in the wiki - please read.
<ankita> cfhowlett: its showing "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<ankita> "
<cfhowlett> ankita, intel...INTEL.  not nvidia.
<ankita> but it should show nvidai
<cfhowlett> ankita, ehhhh, are you certain that's an nvidia card???
<ankita> cfhowlett: I bought my laptop with nvidia  cars
<ankita> *cards
<ankita> cfhowlett: nvidia 820 geforce
<cfhowlett> ankita, and you verified that ... how?
<cynicallemon> bumblebee job
<ankita> cfhowlett: in my packing it's written..and I am using nvidia 820 in windows
<EriC^^> ankita: lspci | grep VGA
<EriC^^> that only gives you the intel one?
<ankita> EriC^^, how to get nvidia then
<ankita> all video is lagging
<ankita> in all players video quality is not good.screen blinks on high fps
<trijntje_> ankita: please run `lspci | grep VGA` in a terminal and put the output you get on pastebin.com
<ankita> http://pastebin.com/WEVwTeU0
<ankita> trijntje_, :  "http://pastebin.com/WEVwTeU0"
<trijntje_> ankita: is that everything you get as output?
<ankita> trijntje_, :  yeah
<trijntje_> in that case I dont think you have an nvdia card in that laptop
<akis> hi all. do i have to install xubuntu 14.04.1 in EFI mode on my brand new HEWLETT PACKARD 14-r107nv N2840/4GB/1TB - (K5E35EA) or can i proceed on the way we did on older pc's deleting the entire disk and the pre-installed win 8.1?
<trijntje_> ankita: can you go to software & update -> Additional drivers to check if ubuntu can find any drivers for you?
<ankita> trijntje_, :  yes..it is here,My laptop has 1 sticker too of nvidia 820
<ankita> trijntje_, : i checked that there is o any nvidia type driver showing
<trijntje_> ankita: I dont understand what you mean, you made some typo's
<ankita> trijntje_, :  I tried to install nvidia..but I messed up there and did some wrong cmds
<cfhowlett> akis, pretty sure that lappy has EFI ... easy test: make a 64 bit boot USB.  boot the lappy and hit the boot options.  you should see efi available.
<ankita> okey!! no problem guys..I will find it
<trijntje_> ankita: its no use to isntall nvidia drivers since ubuntu thinks you dont have an nvidia card in your laptop
<ankita> my video is lagging
<trijntje_> I know that, but ubuntu thinks your pc does not have an nvidia card, so it wont use it even if you install it. First you have to figure out why lspci doesnt show it
<cfhowlett> ankita, you could also try the intel drivers.  if those work ...
<ankita> how can i do that ?
<cfhowlett> ankita, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<akis> cfhowlett: actually the laptop has an efi. i have already the 64 bit iso on hands on a usb. should i proceed with an entire disk delete as i dont need win8.1?
<cfhowlett> akis, ah, different question.  if you *know* you don't need WIN ... nuke it form orbit.
<cfhowlett> *from*
<ankita> cfhowlett, it shown a error Dependency is not satisfiable:ttf-ancient-fonts
<ankita> in ubuntu software center
<cfhowlett> ankita, intel rejected due a font issue?
<akis> cfhowlett: i dont need them at all. i am running linux over 10 years now. but i am used on older machines (before 2010). so can i proceed with an entire delete without any "efi" installation?
<cfhowlett> !efi | akis,
<ubottu> akis,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ankita> cfhowlett: now what should i do ?
<cfhowlett> ankita, wait 1
<ankita> ok
<cfhowlett> ankita, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-install-microsoft-core-fonts-in-ubuntu-linux/
<akis> cfhowlett: yea ok. i read already this documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI. but i dont understand if this is needed if someone wants to keep win8.1 alongside of ubuntu. i am little confused. i dont need win. only a clen installation of xubuntu and to be able to handle my bios (already turn it to legacy option).
<cfhowlett> akis, I'm hesitant to advise as I've not yet installed on an EFI machine ... ask in the channel.  someone will advise.
<akis> cfhowlett: that's my question too as i have never installed on an EFi machine too. but as far as i read it's not a problem if the ubuntu is the only OS on the machnine. but i am not absolutely sutre for that.
<cfhowlett> akis single OS is always easier than multi-boot
<akis> sure
<MrSavage> I found an annoying bug for ubuntu
<MrSavage> i think unity
<cfhowlett> !bug | MrSavage
<ubottu> MrSavage: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MrSavage> I'll do it tomorrow lol
<MrSavage> also why does ubuntu take so long to boot up? It's even on an SSD
<trijntje_> MrSavage: how long does of take?
<MrSavage> well i tried restarting maybe due to a possible freeze
<MrSavage> but it's stuck at all red dots with the logo ubuntu
<MrSavage> after i installed amd drivers for linux
<trijntje_> So it's shutting down? Do you see any messages+
<MrSavage> no i forced shut it down
<MrSavage> it's stuck at the loading screen
<MrSavage> with full red dots
<trijntje_>  Can you hit the arrow keys to see the messages?
<MrSavage> nothing shows
<MrSavage> wait let me see if this works
<MrSavage> ever since i installed the amd drivers, there's a problem now with x11?
<jemendja> hi
<MacroMan> My root drive isn't mounting quick enough when booting and my windows partition has corrupted (not that I'm bothered about Windows). Could this be my HDD dying?
<cfhowlett> MacroMan, could indeed
<sniper7> hi
<sniper7> every body
<cfhowlett> sniper7, ask your ubuntu questions
<sniper7> i want to tell you somthing
<m1dnight_> guys, when i plug in an usb drive i have to access it before it gets mounted in /media/
<m1dnight_> how do i force this on plugin?
<sniper7> :)
<cfhowlett> sniper7, this is ubuntu support.  read the topic and stay on topic
<emad21> hi
<sniper7> fazhou can you be silent
<ryt_> anyone can help me ?
<sniper7> yes
<cfhowlett> !help | ryt_,
<ubottu> ryt_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ryt_>  arp
<ryt_> 地址                     类型    硬件地址            标志  Mask            接口
<ryt_> 192.168.4.251            ether   08:7a:4c:ca:69:c0   C                     wlan0
<ryt_> 192.168.4.1              ether   00:1a:a9:15:92:ac   C                     wla
<cfhowlett> !cn | ryt_,
<ubottu> ryt_,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sniper7> its url
<sniper7> mailer
<ryt_> why have two address?
<m1dnight_> nobody?
<sniper7> becase its japan hhhhh
<sniper7> iam joking
<dupingping> help me
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | sniper7,
<ubottu> sniper7,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sniper7> its one adress but seems to be two
<cfhowlett> !cn | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ryt_> A computer is not should only have one IP address?
<MrSavage> why isn't there a right click option in unity where i can open a terminal in the current folder i'm viewing?
<dupingping> How can I use public key encryption for luks?
<dupingping> cfhowlett: can you help me?
<cfhowlett> dupingping, I have no knowledge of public key / luks
<kkkkkkk> icant sorry
<dupingping> cfhowlett: then can you speak in chinese as well? why you suggest me ubuntu-cn?
<cfhowlett> dupingping, I don't speak chinese.  I seem to recall that you do.
<dupingping> cfhowlett: okay. forget it. I have a question that can get exactly answer in here.
<phao> Why does ubuntu sticks to eclipse 3.8.1 while 4.x.y is out there?
<cfhowlett> phao, takes a while for packages to make to make it into the repos
<ash`> phao: it's not ubuntu's responsibility to maintain the latest stable versions of every package but that of the developer :P - i guess compile the latest version from source?
<phao> Ok.
<dupingping> how can i use gpg for luks?
<dupingping> as master key
<TeodorescuStefan> hy
<TeodorescuStefan> How can i install a program that has only the source?
<mjayk> TeodorescuStefan: haya it depends upon how you have the source, you probably need to compile it
<mjayk> TeodorescuStefan: do you have the .tar.gz file ?
<TeodorescuStefan> yes
<TeodorescuStefan> is .tar.gz
<mjayk> TeodorescuStefan: so first step is to extract that either through the comand line tar -zxf filename.tar.gz or through the file manager
<TeodorescuStefan> i extracted it with file manager i think
<TeodorescuStefan> like an winrar
<MrSavage> i broke my unity or xserver
<ryt_> you'd better use tar -zvx -f filename.tar.gz
<MrSavage> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 isn't fixing it
<TeodorescuStefan> why is that betteR?
<ryt_> that not easy to make error to the beginner
<subin47> exit
<subin47> exit
<mjayk> TeodorescuStefan: doesnt matter which way you do it
<mjayk> TeodorescuStefan: now to work out how to compile / install we need to know what files are inside the dir
<mjayk> TeodorescuStefan: if you enter the directory in terminal the pastthe output of ls to a pastebin site that might be easist
<TeodorescuStefan> hm
<TeodorescuStefan> i dont have the files now
<TeodorescuStefan> i had this problem in the past but didnt solve it
<TeodorescuStefan> i tought is a simple solution
<TeodorescuStefan> wait
<TeodorescuStefan> il tel you in a min
<mjayk> TeodorescuStefan: no worries
<dupingping> http://askubuntu.com/questions/556125/how-can-i-use-public-key-encryption-for-luks
<dupingping> it's my question, who have a best answer?
<Francis> cant get back to my login screen
<Francis> after using the sudo lightdm stop
<grosjean> Francis: alt+ctrl+f1
<dupingping> and login
<dupingping> and sudo lightdm start
<grosjean> :)
<Francis> cant work
<grosjean> ?
<dupingping> hmm?
<dupingping> Alt+Ctrl+F1 key is not work?
<Francis> actually i am installing the nvidia driver 340.50
<ash`> trl + alt + f2 - and ctrl + alt + f7 to exit
<Francis> after i use the sudo lightdm stop
<dupingping> please test numlock
<grosjean> Francis: as dupingping say, use Alt+Ctrl+F1, you will get the login console
<bubbasaures> Francis, sudo service lightdm stop
<dupingping> numlock, it's running?
<mjayk> dupingping: not numlock its the fn key that can cause a problem
<dupingping> mjayk: yes it's right.
<dupingping> but
<dupingping> kernel panic test.
<Francis> after rebot its give black screen
<Francis>  and nothing
<Francis> Problem of X server
<grosjean> Francis: was the install of the driver, successfull ?
<Francis> yes
<dupingping> Francis: what driver?
<grosjean> ok, in theory ctrl+alt+f1 must working
<Francis> nvidia driver version 340.50
<ash`> Why not try using GDM?
<dupingping> then you can uninstall them?
<Francis> nothing is display how can i uninstall
<dupingping> at booting time,
<Francis> how
<Francis> tell me
<dupingping> you can select second item in the boot menu.
<Francis> wait
<BUSY> if you delete a symlink you only delete the link and if you delete a hard link you delete the file right?
<grosjean> yep
<Francis> dupingping advanced option
<Francis> i select a advaced option for ubuntu
<Francis> any help plz
<dupingping> yes
<dupingping> continue boot with last item.
<Francis> its done nothing
<dupingping> and sudo mount / -o remount,rw
<Francis> i think its a problem of x server
<dupingping> yes
<dupingping> $ is shown?
<dupingping> I meant that shell prompt.
<dupingping> you can see the shell prompt?
<Francis> nothing is appear
<dupingping> hmm?
<Francis> the screen like that
<Francis> -
<dupingping> okay.
<dupingping> let's go to begin.
<dupingping> you selected Advanced.
<dupingping> right?
<Francis> i re install my ubuntu
<dupingping> oh, that's no problem too.
<jurislav> hello, guys
<Francis> Thank for help me
<jurislav> weird problem here
<dupingping> you're welcome.
<dupingping> jurislav: what problem? more detail.
<dupingping> http://askubuntu.com/questions/556125/how-can-i-use-public-key-encryption-for-luks
<dupingping> please help me
<jurislav> Slovak keyboard layout. should input language-specific characters without SHIFT pressed, and number with shift. but it enters @#$ etc while shift pressed instead.
<jurislav> looks like this: http://www.terena.org/activities/multiling/ml-mua/test/img/kbd_slovak.gif
<ObrienDave> double check your keyboard settings
<jurislav> tripple checked that
<jurislav> tried remove the keyboard and add it back
<jurislav> from the picture above, *every* keyboard should send number w/ SHIFT pressed and the character *below* the numbers w/out SHIFT pressed, right?
<jurislav> mine enters characters in top left corner w/ shift pressed instead
<jurislav> like a mix of US and slovak keyboard
<jurislav> w/out shift works like slovak keyboard, and w/ SHIFT works like US kbd :(
<jurislav> never seen this before
<mirko_> hi there
<mirko_> someone in here ?
<ObrienDave> nope ;p
<cfhowlett> mirko_, ask your ubuntu question
<mirko_> i am totally new to ubuntu and linux and i need some help
<cfhowlett> !manual | mirko_
<ubottu> mirko_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jurislav> mirko_, aren't you slovak by chance?
<mirko_> not sure if im right here....sorry for my bad englisch, coming from germany and didnt use englisch for a long time :-)
<ikonia> mirko_: https://help.ubuntu.com
<jurislav> nvm then..
<mirko_> i know the help sites
<cfhowlett> !de | mirko_ if Deutsch is easier ...
<ubottu> mirko_ if Deutsch is easier ...: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ikonia> mirko_: then what is the problem ?
<mirko_> no, englisch is ok...
<mirko_> may i pose my questionß
<ikonia> mirko_: please do
<mirko_> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> mirko, do you have a specific question? Was ist deine Frage?
<jurislav> so nobody knows what's wrong with my keyboard? :/
<mirko_> ok...i want to learn how to create ipk files and, out of this, packages...i use a enigma2 dreambox...and i want to create my own feed...therefore i need to build an ipk file... and of course a Packages.gz
<mirko_> i've read a lot of stuff... and everywhere i read that the easiest way to do this is with a linux system...like ubuntu or debian...so yesterday i installed ubuntu first time :-)
<ObrienDave> ipk?
<mirko_> is there someone in here who has a dreambox and knows what i am talking about?
<mirko_> yes...ipk
<ObrienDave> what's an ipk file?
<jurislav> ipk is a sw package for wrt-like OS on routers..
<jurislav> check ipkg on wiki
<jurislav> if i am not mistaken :)
<mirko_> Ipk is file extension for most the enigma2 plugins files and composed of compressed data of the plugin distributed in different folders for automatic installation
<mirko_> i checked ipkg on wiki
<mirko_> and i installed ipkg-dev on my ubuntu system
<mirko_> but there are some specific questions left...i guess i have to find someone who has a enigma2 stb
<mirko_> is there someone in here?
<grosjean> mirko_: it's not fully related to ubuntu, isn'it ?
<onla> hey if I want to test another operating system inside a virtual machine, should I install vmware or what are the options to run virtual os?
<feolivei> #canonical
<mirko_> hi there
<jurislav> onla, virtual box is the easiest option, while being the most efficient too..
<cfhowlett> onla, qemu virtualbox kvm
<onla> oh ok tks
<feolivei> hey team
<ObrienDave> onla, virtualbox is very popular
<Guest95831> i am using a 14.04 trusty distro but when i login it is getting bounced back i all enviroinments say
<Guest95831> and googllng didnt work
<Guest95831> anybody at all??
<cfhowlett> !patience | Guest95831,
<ubottu> Guest95831,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<grosjean> Guest95831: cdan you explain more on your issue ?
<Guest95831> well it was good i installed java and performed a regular update and installed python and all my scripts but when i wanted to login today it is just keeping me bouncing back to the login screen
<Guest95831> and i consulted these forums it just made it worse
<grosjean> Guest95831: so logon on the tty (ctrl+alt+f1) and check your logs
<Guest95831> it is purged
<grosjean> ?
<Guest95831> i ttyed it and checked both admin and guest and inaccessible
<Guest95831> in GUI
<Guest95831> but ttying works
<grosjean> so logon on your tty1
<grosjean> and check the logs of your X server
<Guest95831> wait le me boot it up
<Guest95831> grosjean
<Guest95831> the comeand pls
<Guest95831> i am a noob
<Guest95831> b
<Guest95831> *command
<kedarkhetia> can any one help ? cant connect to #pyladies
<ObrienDave> your nick must be registered
<c0mrad3> is this bug fixed ?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/plank/+bug/1053202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1053202 in Plank "Show windows of current workspace only" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<c0mrad3> then how to do it ubottu
<kedarkhetia> thankz le me try
<c0mrad3> has the bug fixed ?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/plank/+bug/1053202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1053202 in Plank "Show windows of current workspace only" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<g0bben> hello! i have a question about upgrading to 14.04.1 LTS: do i have to install all of my SW and configure my start programs upafter upgrade?
<cfhowlett> g0bben, depends. what ubuntu are you on right now?
<Pricey> g0bben: Might be useful to know what you're upgrading from.
<g0bben> cfhowlett: i'm trying to find that out now :P give me a minute. :)
<ObrienDave> g0bben, cat /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> g0bben, open a terminal: cat /etc/issue      paste into fpaste.org         then post the url here.
<g0bben> ok. thanks :)
<Guest95831> grosjean?
<Guest95831> the CL please
<grosjean> ah
<psiklops> Hi ... i am running trusty and would like to play .opus files .. what do i need to be able to do so ?
<grosjean> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<grosjean> Guest95831: ^^
<maybe_carl> Hello. Can anyone paste the ouput of "lsb_release -c -s" for ubuntu 14.04 64 bits?
<ikonia> why ?
<cfhowlett> maybe_carl, trust
<Aikilox> hello
<maybe_carl> (I messed with my system too much and I need it to run ppa-purge)
<ikonia> the output of lsb won't have any impact on PPA purge
<ikonia> thats only the ubuntu LSB name
<maybe_carl> Unfortunately the lsb-release of my box has been modified somehow.
<ikonia> maybe_carl: what does it say ?
<Aikilox> I am having problem with ubuntu instalation. computer doesn't respond during instalation process
<Aikilox> it is blocked
<ikonia> maybe_carl: (pastebin it if it's long)
<cfhowlett> maybe_carl, paste that puppy
<cfhowlett> maybe_carl, also paste cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<maybe_carl> Okay, I will give all the story in its gory details (and the ppa-purge). Wait a sec, I'm gathering all the info
<g0bben> hello again! i have a question about upgrading from Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS to 14.04.1 LTS: do i have to install all of my SW and configure my startup programs after upgrading?
<ikonia> g0bben: not if they are upgraded
<cfhowlett> g0bben, you can directly upgrade LTS to LTS
<ikonia> g0bben: they will remain in situ, but updated
<g0bben> Software is Teamspeak and Teamviewer
<cfhowlett> g0bben, sudo do-release-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<g0bben> Ok, Thanks :)
<ikonia> g0bben: they will not be updated (and should not be on the system during the upgrade) as they are provided by 3rd party repos I believe
<g0bben> cfhowlett, i have a Upgrade button. <-- Not hardcore linux user :/
<g0bben> ikonia: Thanks, they are 3rd party sw yes.
<ikonia> g0bben: so you should remove them
<g0bben> ikonia: why? that is why i run ubuntu. to run teamspeak server.
<ikonia> g0bben: remove it - upgrade, re-install it
<ikonia> g0bben: those packages are not managed by the ubuntu upgrade process and may cause problems
<g0bben> ikonia: okay, i guess the upgarde can wait then. thanks for information :)
<blackjumper> how to make ftp server in ubuntu?plz
<cfhowlett> !server | blackjumper,
<ubottu> blackjumper,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<blackjumper> in the local network.
<blackjumper> ubuntu server edition is GUI?
<maybe_carl> Okay on with my sob story. I'm running elementary freya 64 bits (based on ubuntu 14.04). I installed a bad ppa (I didn't know at the time, I swear)
<grosjean> Guest95831: so wich graphic card, wich grpahical environment (gnome,  etc ..)
<cfhowlett> maybe_carl, freya is not supported here.  ubuntu only.  for elementary support, use their channels.
<maybe_carl> So the bad ppa used an experimental ricotz ppa that since has been removed. So with the help of ricotz himself I managed to add the proper ricotz experimental ppa in the hope that now ppa-purge will help me get rid of the all the experimental packages that have been installed on my system.
<Guest95831> http://www.pcworld.com/product/1321919/emachines-d725-442g32mi-notebook.html
<Guest95831> i tried all envoronments
<Guest95831> it is the same
<maybe_carl> cfhowlett. I know that's why I spared you the details and just went for the bit I needed: the output of lsbrelease command.
<grosjean> Guest95831: so this is an intel graphic card ?
<cfhowlett> maybe_carl, right.  so no need to ask further questions because elementary is NOT supported.  sorry.
<Guest95831> yes
<Guest95831> T4300 processor
<maybe_carl> Ok I understand. Still not cool as the help only needed a command line.
<grosjean> Guest95831: lspci -nnk | egrep -iA3 "VGA"
<ikonia> maybe_carl: its cool to use the right channel, not try to use the wrong channel
<grosjean> Guest95831: and "dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<cfhowlett> maybe_carl, if your OS is not supported by the publisher, perhaps there's something you should consider ...
<Guest95831> intel moblie 4 series chipset
<c0mrad3> can I make the same in ubuntu https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/28819/is-there-a-way-to-make-alttab-only-see-the-current-workspace/
<cfhowlett> c0mrad3, paste the input output of this terminal command in fpaste.org  :   lsb_release -a
<Guest95831> yes did it #grosjean
<c0mrad3> cfhowlett: 14.10
<maybe_carl> Guys, I'm coming from the elementary channel and the elementary guys were very helpful. But my problem involves layers/packages that are below elementary. But there's no point discussing any further as you mentioned. Bye!
<c0mrad3> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/jBXZEMTe
<grosjean> Guest95831: do you use gdm or lightdm ?
<c0mrad3> cfhowlett: pasted
<Guest95831> gdm
<Guest95831> i stopped lightdm
<grosjean> so look at error in /var/log/gdm/gdm.log
<rabbit_> hi, i accidentally moved my /bin folder.. the one that has stuff in it, the important one.. how do i move it back to where it was?
<Guest95831> log directory is abs
<ikonia> rabbit_: where did you move it to ?
<rabbit_> the root /bin is inside of the other bin now, the one that should be empty
<rabbit_> or the one that is normally empty, i mean
<ikonia> rabbit_: there is no "empty" one
<ikonia> rabbit_: what exactly did you do
<ikonia> rabbit_: what command ?
<rabbit_> there is an empty one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/terminal-command-to-move-a-file-to-another-directory-725098/
<rabbit_> k let me find the commands, it's kind of embarassing
<ikonia> rabbit_: there is no empty bind file
<ikonia> bin file/directory sorry
<ikonia> so "I moved it to the empty bin directory" is not true
<ikonia> please try to get the exact command
<rabbit_> that's what i'm doing
<ash`> rabbit_: inside ~/.bash_history usually helps if you were root probably in /root/.bash_history unless turned off
<rabbit_> well if i didn't move it there i've no idea what it's doing there
<ikonia> where ?
<grosjean> rabbit_: so you have /bin/bin ?
<ikonia> where is "there"
<rabbit_> "there" is usr/local/bin
<rabbit_> one question at a time please, i am trying to find the commands
<ikonia> rabbit_: ok, so /usr/local/bin/mv /usr/local/bin /usr
<Guest95831> #grosjean
<ikonia> rabbit_: that will put it back to /usr/bin
<Guest95831> gdm.log file is missing
<c0mrad3> cfhowlett: http://fpaste.org/156139/60547214/
<grosjean> Guest95831: look at the las file: ls l-rta /var/log/gdm/
<c0mrad3> my question is to make alt-tab show the windows in the current workspace only :) cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> c0mrad3, got it ...
<c0mrad3> yep :) is it possible ??
<cfhowlett> c0mrad3, I think you could do that by editing the keybinding.  I'm on xubuntu, so my system is a bit diff from yours
<rabbit_> k here's what i did ikona, grosjean, ash, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9354024/
<grosjean> aie :)
<Guest95831> it has got a bunch of greet and slave logs
<c0mrad3> how to edit the keybinding mine is unity
<c0mrad3> cfhowlett:
<Guest95831> nope
<grimsie> hi
<grosjean> rabbit_: do what ikonia say to you
<ikonia> rabbit_: looks like you renamed the /bin directory screenshot.sh
<rabbit_> said to tell me what commands i used
<grosjean> Guest95831: the las one please
<ikonia> rabbit_: do you still have /usr/bin
<rabbit_> Unhandled error message: Error when getting information for file '/usrl/bin': No such file or directory
<ikonia> rabbit_: /usr/bin
<ikonia> not /usrl/bin
<rabbit_> wupps!
<cfhowlett> c0mrad3, ask someone who has ubuntu.  just confirmed that my xfce is not the same as your ubuntu
<c0mrad3> kk cfhowlett
<rabbit_> yes! i still have it, it looks empty ikonia
<Guest95831> grosjean:i didnt get you
<rabbit_> wait no, it's filled with stuff
<ikonia> rabbit_: so where did you run this directory ? your home directory ?
<jstoone> I am having a weird problem with my ssl certificates. For some reason it serves cert from site1 on site2 as well when I access site2 on https. Any suggestions on what configs I might have been juggling around with.
<rabbit_> i also have usr/local/bin/bin
<rabbit_> yeah home ikonia, i think. you're asking if i did this as root? i didn't,
<grimsie> quick question whenever anyone has the time
<ikonia> rabbit_: no, I'm not asking if you did this as root
<ikonia> rabbit_: I'm asking you "what directory did you run these commands in"
<ikonia> rabbit_: can you pastebin the output of ls -la /
<rabbit_> ikonia ls -la result: bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory
<rabbit_> I CDed to /Desktop before i did it, if that's what you're asking, sorry for not understanding ikonia
<ikonia> rabbit_: /usr/bin/ls -la /
<rabbit_> bash: /usr/bin/ls: No such file or directory
<Guest95831> grosjean?
<grosjean> Guest95831: i'm a bit busy @work right now, sorry
<Guest95831> well i know waht it is you are implying
<Guest95831> any ways thanks
<matu> hi ! I am installing my wireless broadcom driver manually on kubuntu 14.04  It asks for "libitml" But I can't find this package anywhere. Pls help.
<rabbit_> if i go back to the directory before home directory, the file that has etc and proc in it.. it doesn't have bin, and it should have bin. bin is somewhere else. how do i move it back.
<rabbit_> (knowing where it is)
<rabbit_> unless i am remembering wrong and it's not supposed to have bin
<rabbit_> i know this is my fault, but it will let me do things as superuser through the terminal, where it's much less clear to me what i am doing.. but it won't let me copy and paste the bin file back to where it should be because the place where it should be requires root privilages.. yet if i try to do it through sudo in the terminal again i'll probably break everything even more
<christian_> am i being attacked? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9354102/
<onla> what log file is that?
<christian_> kern.log
<onla> i'm no info man but just curious man. maybe info man can tell
<onla> tks
<matu> does anyone know where to find the package libitml ? or is it a mistake in kubuntu 14.04 that it displays a worng dependency?
<christian_> onla any idea what this is about?
<onla> no
<solars> Is there a tool to set up a vpn easily on ubuntu? A colleague wants to do this but doesn't want to do everything manually
<ikonia> !vpn | solars
<ubottu> solars: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<solars> thanks ikonia
<rabbit_> any ideas ikonia? i can't use ls anywhere because it must require something from bin, and bin isn't where it should be
<solars> ikonia, the page seems a bit outdated, I assume he can simply use: Ubuntu 10.04 comes preinstalled with VPN support.
<solars> This features is available under the networks connections tab.
<ikonia> solars: they all come with it in network manager
<ikonia> that page is out of date though, a fair point
<solars> :) how do I start this manager from the console?
<rabbit_> shooooooot i can't use mv either
<rabbit_> i really did just break my os trying to get lxde to take a screenshot. marvelous
<rabbit_> is there a way to get super user privileges through the gui on lubuntu / lxde without logging out? i think if i log out or shut down i won't be able to start up again
<cfhowlett> rabbit_, su superuseraccountname
<solars> ikonia, hm but is this in the network settings only the client, or also the server?
<rabbit_> thanks cfhowlett, fingers crossed
<ikonia> solars: the server
<ikonia> solars: or you can install and configure a standalone server
<solars> ikonia, when doing it in the NM, is the server started automatically etc?
<rabbit_> cfhowlett The program 'su' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<rabbit_> sudo apt-get install login.. when i put that in it says i already have it
<ikonia> when the network comes up
<solars> alright
<solars> I think that's fine
<ikonia> rabbit_: it's because it's in the wrong location
<ikonia> and your PATH is set wrong while your file system is screwed up
<matu> The ubuntu package manager tells me that I have to install libitml. But I can't find any information on the internet that this package even exists. The only topic where this package is mentioned is here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2238423.html But where can I find the deb file from this package?
<Rory> matu: What are you trying to install? Are you installing a deb package or using apt-get?
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<matu> Rory: It tells me that I need this package when I try to install libgcc-4.8-dev = 4.8.2-19ubuntu1
<Rory> Can I see the command you run and the complete output?
<rabbit_> fixed it! ikonia, cfhowlett i don't know if you are interested but this was the solution: sudo /usr/local/bin/bin/mv /usr/local/bin/bin /  (because mv wasn't where it should be so i couldn't just write "mv" or "ls" for that matter )
<ikonia> rabbit_: I told you to do that about 25 minutes ago
<rabbit_> did you ikonia? i never saw it
<matu> Rory: I run the normal install command:  sudo dpkg -i libgcc-4.8-dev_4.8.2-19ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<rabbit_> sorry!
<cfhowlett> !cookie | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ikonia> no need for sorry
<Rory> matu: What Ubuntu version are you using? How come you got a .deb instead of installing libgcc from the package manager?
<Rory> matu: Can I see the full output?
<rabbit_> yeah ubottu i really wish there was a way to repay people for helping
<matu> Rory: Kubuntu 14.04 , I can't use the package manager because I have to install my wireless internet driver first, so I download the packages via windows and install them via this command
<ObrienDave> rabbit_, you can repay by helping others :)
<Rory> matu: Do you have some way of getting the complete output of the command you're running onto a pastebin?
<Rory> matu: The easiest solution to what you're trying to do would be to plug in with a cable temporarily, use the package manager to set up your wifi
<rabbit_> everyone's questions are too difficult for me here! sometimes i go on yahoo answers and help people with their questions "how do I copy and paste" sort of thing, that's about my level of expertise
<Rory> rabbit_: Keep doing that then, pay it forwards
<grosjean> rabbit_: there's no competition here :)
<rabbit_> it's just as well :D
<matu> Rory: I know, but I don't have cable in the residence where I am. You can see the output, but then I have to reboot and login to kubuntu, so please wait a second
<modifypl> hi, firefox on ubuntu 14.04 (LTS) shows steam page incorrectly, even in clean install. mail.com also doesn't show correctly (missing images in both sites). Is it a plugin in use?
<ObrienDave> modifypl, try same site with chrome
<Rory> modifypl: Do you have a screenshot?
<Rory> modifypl: Also, in Firefox press Ctrl+Shift+Delete, expand "Details", and make sure Cache is selected, and change the time range to "Everything" then press "Clear now"
<mnms_> Is there any tool to read mbox file filtering by from address and redirect content to file ?
<modifypl> Rory: http://imgur.com/ZAxWJzi , doing that.
<InteliBlentav> g
<InteliBlentav> guys
<InteliBlentav> i need hardware help with my zenbook
<InteliBlentav> have 2 graph cards
<InteliBlentav> have intel and gforce nvidia
<Rory> modifypl: Is it only that page? Looks like no images or stylesheets are loading. It reloads like that when you press Ctrl-F5 as well?
<InteliBlentav> mind helping me, currently my main builtin monitor has black screen
<modifypl2> yeah cleaning cache didn't fix the issue.
<matu> Rory: here is the output that you asked: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1417608642.png
<matu> Rory: it's in French but I can translate it if you want ;)
<Donskoy> hi I just downloaded Eclipse & moved it to /usr/local/. how can I start eclipse from terminal?
<Rory> matu: Is this 14.04?
<daddy> hi
<Rory> Donskoy: You can run it with the full path to the Eclipse binary, so something like /usr/local/path/to/eclipse
<matu> Rory: it's Kubuntu 14.04
<Rory> matu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libitm1 you need this deb
<Rory> matu: It's a "1" not a letter "l"
<Donskoy> Thanks Rory how can I mmake it run without the path, somethinng like "eclipse"
<Rory> Donskoy: When you run the command "eclipse", the shell will look for a file called "eclipse" in all the locations in the $PATH variable.
<matu> Rory: thank you very much, I feel dumb rightnow :)
<Rory> !path | Donskoy
<ubottu> Donskoy: The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<daddy> ubuntu 14.04 is nicd
<Rory> Donskoy: So, if you have a file /usr/local/bin/eclipse you can just run "eclipse"
<daddy> e it is loaded in my laptop
<Rory> matu: You might get stuck chasing dependency after dependency though. But http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ is the place to be.
<daddy> it is really nice
<Rory> daddy: We all think so too. Did you have a support question?
<daddy> non that i can think of
<matu> Rory: I am already chasing dependency after dependency for a long time so it should be coming to an end soon :) I knew that site, I just didn't read the name of the package correctly,
<matu> matu: and thank you for all the help. I will check if it works.
<linuxd> i wnna use alt+shift to change typing language insteaof super+space.how to do it?
<bazhang> linuxd, with ibus
<bazhang> !ibus | linuxd
<ubottu> linuxd: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<afidegnum> hello good morning all, I am in a deep mess...
<afidegnum> I currently have installed ubuntu 14.04 and i am required to upgrade which I did via the software utility. , now the problem on the ground is, after restating, I can't log in,.... I do type correctly the username and password, but I am logged out back automatically...
<afidegnum> secondly, now, the screen is black
<afidegnum> after ubuntu start
<afidegnum> any answer so far?
<akis> hi all. by mistake i installed  "gnome-media-player 0.1.3-0ubuntu5" instead of  "gnome-mplayer 1.0.8-2". I unistalled the 1st one using ubuntu software center but i saw in history that although were installed 14 files they unistalled only 13 files. (http://pbrd.co/1yf2XzR & http://pbrd.co/1yf39Px). How can i uninstall the file that was not uninstalled? how can i be sure that every relevant file is already unistalled?
<mjayk> lscpu
<modifypl> guys, even chromium is showing the page in the same way.
<modifypl> as firefox
<modifypl> Rory: http://imgur.com/gYrKOGB
<Rory> modifypl: Do other devices connected to the same network have the same problem?
<modifypl> hmmm
<afidegnum> any insight?
<modifypl> well i tried on my notebook but it is not using ubuntu
<modifypl> shows just fine
<Rory> !patience | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Rory> That's really odd modifypl. Can you restart the router, just to rule that out?
<modifypl> ok
<modifypl> hrmm i will google around a bit, may be just a missing lib.
<vibhavp> how do I know if I have mounted a drive with execute permissions?
<c0rnel> hhello
<Donskoy> Rory, thanks for the knowledge!
<c0rnel> is there a tool to convert rpm/s to .debs?
<ikonia> c0rnel: it's not something you should be doing
<cfhowlett> c0rnel, "alien" command can do that but you would find it much less painful to go for native .debs
<ObrienDave> c0rnel, yes there is. no, you don't really want to do that
<akis> hi all. by mistake i installed  "gnome-media-player 0.1.3-0ubuntu5" instead of  "gnome-mplayer 1.0.8-2". I unistalled the 1st one using ubuntu software center but i saw in history that although were installed 14 files they unistalled only 13 files. (http://pbrd.co/1yf2XzR & http://pbrd.co/1yf39Px). How can i uninstall the file that was not uninstalled? how can i be sure that every relevant file is already unistalled?
<ikonia> akis: they will just be dependencies
<c0rnel> ikonia, cfhowlett, ObrienDave , thank you. if i have the src rpm, how can i use thjs to create the .deb? automatically, if possible :)
<ikonia> akis: use autoclean, or don't worry about it
<ikonia> c0rnel: no
<cfhowlett> c0rnel, not really how it works ...
<ikonia> c0rnel: rpm will not work with ubuntu at all
<buyoancing> hi, I have an issue with dovecot and apparmor on trusty. Apparently, some profiles are misnamed. Is there an expert here?
<ikonia> buyoancing: it seems unlikley they are named wrong
<jpds> buyoancing: What's wrong with them?
<c0rnel> ikonia, cfhowlett , thanks
<subin47> c0rnel, use alien program to convert to .deb
<c0rnel> thank you subin47
<jpds> subin47: Have you been reading what we've been saying?
<ikonia> c0rnel: I VERY strongly advise you NOT to do that
<buyoancing> well i get some entries in my dmesg that say profile not found... i have files like " /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.dovecot.dovecot-auth" but I think it should be named usr.lib.dovecot.dovecot.auth because /usr/lib/dovecot is a folder
<c0rnel> ikonia, got that, man
<dupingping> please help me with this question, http://askubuntu.com/questions/556125/how-can-i-use-public-key-encryption-for-luks
<akis> ikonia: autoclean doesnt include this package. i gave apt-get remove libpostproc52 but the system wants to remove gnome-mplayer & mplayer2 which are the packages i need to run. maybe bpostproc52 is also useful for gnome mplayer as it is for gnome-media-player?
<iggymydog> i have returned....from the depths of eol with my upgraded 14.04 lts :D how ever the internet on the thing still wont work
<ikonia> akis: autoclean will remove uneeded packages
<iggymydog> my computer can not get on wifi
<jpds> ikonia: autoremove will, autoclean does something completely different.
<akis> ikonia: autoclean is the same as autoremove?
<ikonia> jpds: oops, thank you
<ikonia> akis: nope, see jpds's comment
<iggymydog> can someone help?
<iggymydog> epicfail: supppp
<jpds> buyoancing: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo aa-status" ?
<buyoancing> jpds: sure, one sec
<iggymydog> akis: if your not crazy busy wanna help me a lil bit
<akis> how can i be sure that the removed package doesn't leave any files on my /home or somewhere else
<ikonia> iggymydog: please don't hassle individuals
<ikonia> iggymydog: ask the channel and wait for a response
<ikonia> akis: they won't, thats why they are being removed
<akis> iggymydog: help on what?
<ikonia> akis: trust the package manager
<iggymydog> ikonia: i did three times.....
<ikonia> iggymydog: so wait
<ikonia> iggymydog: rather than asking random individuals
<iggymydog> akis: i cant connect to the internet
<akis> ikonia: i did!
<jpds> akis: There's nothing that removes things from the /home folder.
<mietek> Is there a tool which, given a name such as libpng, would output the name of the right package to install, such as libpng12-dev on Ubuntu 14.04?
<ikonia> mietek that doesn't make sense
<akis> jpds: where should i search? in /.local or in /.config?
<iggymydog> ikonia: i dont feel like i was hasseling him by asking him if he was busy he could have told me to go away
<jpds> mietek: Bash's tab-completation ?
<ikonia> mietek: you can use apt-file to look at specific files
<mietek> ikonia: I know about apt-file, but searching for libfoo.a does not give unambiguous results.
<ikonia> mietek: use the full path
<akis> iggymydog: didi you try using ethernet?
<jpds> akis: That entirely depends on the how the software is coded to do things.
<ikonia> iggymydog: please ask the channel until people respond
<iggymydog> akis: yes i did and it worked fine
<mietek> ikonia: for .a?
<ikonia> mietek: should work
<mietek> ikonia: no
<iggymydog> akis: how ever i had to go to my nebors house to use it because i dont have a chord here
<ikonia> mietek: eg apt-file search test.a
<mietek> ikonia: go ahead and search for libstdc++.a
<buyoancing> jpds: the aa-status output is at http://pastebin.com/wy3K8Wta, i removed 2000 lines with "null-xxx"
<ikonia> mietek: that doesn't look like a file
<ikonia> mietek: normally you see a version, but I can't check it onthe machine I'm on
<jpds> buyoancing: Ah, hmm.
<mietek> ikonia: you are thinking about dynamic libraries, which are usually named *.so
<akis> iggymydog: so, you cannot just connect wirelessly?
<iggymydog> akis: correst
<ikonia> mietek: the apt-file command should still search though
<iggymydog> akis:correct*
<buyoancing> jpds: looking at "ps", I see tasks called "dovecot/imap-login"  and also "dovecot/auth"
<khaaaaan12> Can someone help me out with chromeos-apk and dvd::rip?
<mietek> ikonia: yes, but as I said, it doesn't give unambiguous output.
<mietek> I'm asking if anyone knows a better tool than apt-file.
<buyoancing> jpds: but no "dovecot-auth"
<ikonia> mietek what does it actually give you
<ikonia> mietek: pastebin the output, lets have a look
<akis> iggymydog: what kind of adaptor you are using to conncet wirelessly?
<mietek> There are many packages which contain libstdc++.a, and I'm wondering about a general solution.
<mietek> I don't have a problem installing this file specifically.
<buyoancing> jpds: but I get lots of lines like this in the kernel log: apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="exec" info="profile not found" error=-13 profile="/usr/sbin/dovecot" name="/usr/lib/dovecot/auth" comm="dovecot" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<iggymydog> its a dell so i believe its bro something....
<ikonia> mietek: there really shouldn't be
<iggymydog> akis: its a dell so i believe its bro something but im not sure...do u mean router or my nic
<buyo> ah, that's better
<jpds> buyo: Can you file a bug report about this on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<mietek> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/mietek/cd74e4a02ac02350b46a
<buyo> jpds: yeah i will
<akis> iggymydog: i mean the onboard adaptor.
<buyo> jpds: just wondering why noone had files one before :)
<khaaaaan12> I can use with no problem dvd::rip and chromeos-apk on Xubuntu but on Ubuntu it's just not working : dependicies or webgl not supported.
<buyo> filed even
<iggymydog> akis: im not sure
<ikonia> mietek: that looks fine, if you look there is one generic one - the rest are different archs
<javnut> where can I get help for bash?
<mietek> ikonia: I know that.
<mietek> I am asking about a tool which can do that automatically.
<ikonia> mietek: do what ?
<ikonia> mietek: apt-file has just done exactly what you want
<matu> Rory: I installed all the required packages, and my wireless internet works now :p Cheers!
<jpds> ikonia: He wants to map short names of libs to their long versions.
<mietek> ikonia: you said I should look and figure out which one is the generic name.
<ikonia> mietek: no, you should use which one fits your needs best
<ikonia> mietek: eg: you're not using arm, or cross-compiling for arm, so you don't need that one
<mietek> ikonia: are you dense?
<jpds> buyo: Yeah, I don't use dovecot myself.
<akis> iggymydog: did you try to edit your connection?
<ikonia> mietek: I don't believe so
<iggymydog> akis: yes
<buyo> jpds: are you involved with the apparmor-profiles package?
<mietek> jpds: do you know if a tool or service like that exists?
<iggymydog> akis: manually put in my wifi's infromation in hopes it would work
<akis> iggymydog: is it able to scan wireless networks?
<jpds> buyoa: I'm familiar with apparmor.
<jpds> mietek: I literally just use the tab-complete in my shell.
<iggymydog> akis: negetive
<mietek> jpds: what, you write "apt-get install libz", press tab, and get "zlib1g-dev"?
<jpds> mietek: That one's a special case.
<mietek> jpds: funny!
<jpds> mietek: I do: [apt-cache show|apt-get install] libpng<tab>, done.
<mietek> jpds: sure, I know I can do that.  But as you see, it's not automatic.
<mietek> There are packaging systems which let users declare just the short library names, and give no help in installing the actual libraries.
<mietek> I'm working on adding automation to such a system, and just trying to find out if anyone has done the work before.
<jpds> mietek: You shouldn't be installing libraries, you should be installing apps which pull in those libraries.
 * mietek shrugs
<OerHeks> Glad there is no such system, that could lead to unwanted packages.
<iggymydog> akis: sooo...
<ash`> javnut: man bash?
<javnut> ash`: nvm, I found #bash
<warfrog> is this the best channel for ubuntu support?
<DJones> warfrog: Its a good place to start, you may get pointed to another more specialised channel once people know what the issue is
<mao_> warfrog,  maybe
<warfrog> Thanks. So, here's the odd issue
<warfrog> Installed Emacs24, then went to install modules/plugins ( i can't recall exactly what )
<warfrog> and then I lost total keyboard control, except the ALT key for that login
<warfrog> purged Emacs24, still no help. Seems like this should be a config file I can remove/fix
<warfrog> i can login, but after login, no keys work, aside from ALT
<warfrog> any thoughts? or is this a more specialized/difficult request?
<ikonia> warfrog: reboot your machine see if you have the same problem
<warfrog> ikonia - i have, multiple times
<ikonia> warfrog: and every time you have the same problem
<warfrog> yes
<ikonia> warfrog: if you can only use the alt key after a reboot - how do you login with your username and password
<warfrog> keyboard works fine for other users and works fine on login screen
<warfrog> post login, however, it stops working, as though something has taken over the keybindings
<cariveri> Hi. how do I install a software from a later release?  like a later version of teamviewer in that case?
<ikonia> cariveri: you don't
<ikonia> warfrog: backup your configs, and remove all the . files in your home directory, then add them back one at a time and see whats breaking it
<warfrog> cariveri: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/dyngate.aspx
<cariveri> ikonia: so if that software does not let me connect to a peer on a later version, Im forced to upgrade my ubuntu?
<warfrog> previous versions of Teamviewer are located there
<ikonia> cariveri: or find a later version built for your OS version
<warfrog> ikonia: thanks!  I was hoping that wasn't the solution, but it makes the most sense at this point
<sorin_> hello
<sorin_> i from romania
<kotel> hey all i have installed ubuntu 14.10 server edition on a vm and i am occuring a strange situation..the ls command doesn't work..i press the comand and nothing happens no errors ,nothing..any ideas?
<sorin_> i;m
<ikonia> kotel: what does "pwd" say
<iggymydog> kotel: what does pwd say?
<kotel> /home/ubuntuserver
<iggymydog> kotel: ok...hmmm
<ikonia> kotel: ok, so do "ls -la /"
<ikonia> kotel: does that work
<sucom> Hi
<sucom> You know any program to convert o format do video???  Iḿ new using Ubuntu
<kotel> yea it works but why? what does the la statment do any do u have any clue why single ls doesn't work?
<ikonia> kotel: there is nothing in your home directory
<ikonia> kotel: do "touch hello && ls"
<ikonia> kotel: you should see hello listed
<kotel> ok i got it..i changed dir and eveything is here..:P
<kotel> thanks..
<OerHeks> sucom losts of choise; arista transmageddon ConvertMe! http://askubuntu.com/a/27866
<ObrienDave> handbrake
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<Orthodox> what's a good dock w/o compositing for xubuntu?
<Orthodox> composting*
<Pici> *compositing
<omi360> all
<Orthodox> k tnx
<omi360> new one from win to ubuntu
<Orthodox> hi omi
<omi360> hi orthodox
<EriC^^> Orthodox: cairo-dock doesn't require compositing
<parmiggiano> hi omi360 - good choice
<omi360> i love linux now.
<Orthodox> tnx
<omi360> parmiggiano
<OerHeks> !info docker
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<EriC^^> Orthodox: you have to iron out some stuff in the configuration
<omi360> ubuntu is very good.
<omi360> linux is good
<Orthodox> yeah
<Orthodox> still learning about buntu
<omi360> linux was all humans os
<omi360> but still have some Deficiencies
<Orthodox> like what?
<omi360> for the new people ,the GUI and command line and settings and hardware diver
<ikonia> this really isn't an ubuntu issue
<Orthodox> unity
<ikonia> it's not a unity issue
<EriC^^> omi360: any problem in particular?
<omi360> first , i am from china , sorry for my english
<EriC^^> omi360: no problem
<omi360> thanks eric , i have no problem.
<EriC^^> ok
<k1l> omi360: for chating we have #ubuntu-offtopic , this channel is for support only :)
<omi360> ok .thanks
<kotel> I have another question i am trying to send a file  from my host ubuntu to ubuntu server vm.. i use the command "" sudo scp -P 2222 /home/kotel/Desktop/1.pdf ubuntuserver@192.168.1.73:/home/kotel ""  although i have given my file (1.pdf) full permision i still get a persmission denied message...what am i doing wrong?
<ash`> kotel: does ubuntuserver have permission to write to /home/kotel ?
<Pricey> kotel: sudo only takes effect on the local machine.
<ash`> In a way yes, sudo is irrelevent, but the actual problem is the permissions surrounding ubuntuserver and /home/kotel
<kotel> ok fixed it thanks for your help..:)
<daniel__1> hi community :) maybe someone can give me a solution to my apt-get-problem...
<daniel__1> I am trying to 'apt-get install libjpeg62' getting this error (on german): " libjpeg-turbo8-dev : Kollidiert mit: libjpeg62-dev aber 6b1-4ubuntu1 soll installiert werden"
<daniel__1> " libjpeg-turbo8-dev : Kollidiert mit: libjpeg62-dev aber 6b1-4ubuntu1 soll installiert werden"
<azizLIGHT> where is deb unpacked to? where is the location of files in package such as qt5.3
<InteliBlentav> http://askubuntu.com/questions/556186/ubuntu-decryption-screen-background
<InteliBlentav> help ? :)
<daniel__1> "E: Fehler: Unterbrechungen durch pkgProblemResolver::Resolve hervorgerufen; dies könnte durch zurückgehaltene Pakete verursacht worden sein."
<daniel__1> What's the problem there?
<ash`> daniel__1: am i right in thinking the first error is saying something about replacing something?
<ash`> this pkgProblemResolver my german doesn't extend to that level unfortunatly; but it sounds like a dependency thing?
<daniel__1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libjpeg8-empty/+bug/940179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940179 in libjpeg8-empty (Ubuntu Precise) "upgrade does not replace libjeg62-dev with libjpeg-turbo8-dev" [High,Fix released]
<ash`> hmm
<daniel__1> it seems to be this bug... i am running  Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<OerHeks> daniel__1, that package libjpeg62-dev (6b-15ubuntu1.1)  is for lucid, current trusty is libjpeg62-dev (6b1-4ubuntu1), so you have an old howto ?
<daniel__1> i OerHeks i didnt found it on the howto, just found the bug by googling the error with package names
<daniel__1> OerHeks, i didnt found it on the howto, just found the bug by googling the error with package names
<OerHeks> daniel__1, what are you trying to install anyway ?
<daniel__1> in general, scantailor.org, but it seems to conflict while installing the dependencies..
<protoss1976> .xchat2/budus.so
<OerHeks> daniel__1, seems like a dead project
<azizLIGHT> how do i remove all the files from a ppa?
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daniel__1> OerHeks: ooops, okay, sad - than i will try to find something equal (u know?) or try to script something for a scan-workflow...
<azizLIGHT> i installed a ppa with files that go in the same dir as the regular deb version. whats happening and did i overwrite or messup stuff
<OerHeks> daniel__1, why not use the version in our repositories? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scantailor
<mjayk> r
<daniel__1> OerHeks: o.0
<daniel__1> OerHeks: could be much easier, ill try xD
<OerHeks> daniel__1, have fun :-)
<daniel__1> OerHeks: works like a charm! thank you very much amigo =)
<msp3k> Hello guys.  I installed squirrelmail, but when I go to the web page, squirrelmail shows http code.  It looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/a0AYixz.png  Anyone have any ideas what's wrong?
<azizLIGHT> i purged a ppa but dpkg -l still shows them as still installed. i realized i made a mistake and need to reinstall the package but it isnt installing all of them after i added the ppa again. whats going on and how do i make it install all the other packages that come with it, without it thinking its already there (as per dpkg -l)
<msp3k> azizLIGHT: Have you tried: apt-get --reinstall install <packages...>?
<azizLIGHT> i did sudo a apt-get update
<azizLIGHT> no
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, what ppa? for what ubuntu?
<azizLIGHT> ppa:beineri/opt-qt532-trusty on 14.04
<azizLIGHT> its needed for a program
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, did you try to reboot after install? seems like a big change
<azizLIGHT> msp3k: i tried that but its not doing anything with the other packages (which i think are dependent pacakges... for example how can u install qt53base without all the other qt53* packages... which i know it did the first time i installed it)
<morsnowski> azizLIGHT: that doesn't help you but why squirrel and not roundcube?
<azizLIGHT> what does that mean
<azizLIGHT> ill try a reboot i guess
<morsnowski> it's another mail frontend but has a few more options like html format for mails
<morsnowski> and it's dead easy to install
<azizLIGHT> morsnowski: i think youre talking to msp3k , not me
<morsnowski> azizLIGHT: yes of course sorry
<msp3k> morsnowski, I can give it a try.  I chose squirrelmail just b/c I've dealt with it in the past.
<morsnowski> i'veinstalled roundcube on a box a few years back and it hasn't angered me in any form since
<kitfox> list
<azizLIGHT> how do i forece reinstall of dependencies as well via apt-get ?
<protoss1976> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1417616975
<Guest63601> how to anable java on firefox ?
<k1l> !list | protoss1976 kitfox
<ubottu> protoss1976 kitfox: k1l: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kitfox> I am not looking for warez  just a newbie
<morsnowski> in what language does list actually mean hello?
<k1l> morsnowski: some italian pages have howtos to get warez on irc and so a lot of italian users come here to ssek for warez. that howtos tell them to say !list
<morsnowski> k1l: I know that but as he said he isn't looking for no stinkin warez
<azizLIGHT> how do i figure this out. why does dpkg think i have packages installed, when i dont. can someone help me about this. ieven restarted and did sudo apt-get update
<k1l> azizLIGHT: show the dpkg -l | grep packagename in a pastebin please
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: dpkg -l | grep <package> lists it as ii ?
<OerHeks> aziz i think you cannot just install 1 single package from that ppa
<n0o0b> Is there an official guide for using an ubuntu 13.04 as LDAP client (user auth/homedir creation/mount against an already existing LDAP server)?
<Guest63601> k1l: how can i enable java plugin on firefox in ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/354361/how-to-install-java-plugin-in-firefox
<k1l> Guest63601: ^
<azizLIGHT> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9355128/
<k1l> n0o0b: 13.04 is not supported anymore
<_raven_> hi
<mdoge> hi, can i surpress SSH when it says 'Write Failed: Broken pipe' ?
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<k1l> azizLIGHT: which package you mean?
<azizLIGHT> basically i had a ppa and its packages installed. them mistakenly tried to purge the ppa. but now i need the packages back and it still thinks i have them installed and so i cant install the dependencies
<mdoge> -q for silentmode, kthx
<hammam> Hello All
<azizLIGHT> well when i originally installed it i just did qt53base and it installed all those other packages you see in the pastebin
<hammam> kick from the channel if you dare!!!
<n0o0b> k1l yes i know but this is the version i need to use
<_raven_> 14.04lts: deleting files on cli does not affect free storage space at all. saved root space is 0.1%, users trash folder empty and i am out of ideas. what is going on here?
<azizLIGHT> and now when i try to install qt53base again, it doesnt install theose other packages because theyre already there according to dpkg -l, but theyre not in reality in the files dir where they install /opt/qt53
<somsip> !info autossh | mdoge (might be a workaround for you)
<ubottu> mdoge (might be a workaround for you): autossh (source: autossh): Automatically restart SSH sessions and tunnels. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4c-2 (utopic), package size 27 kB, installed size 111 kB
<k1l> azizLIGHT: wait /opt/
<EriC^^> _raven_: df -h pastebinit it
<k1l> azizLIGHT: so you mix PPA and manual install in /opt/?
<azizLIGHT> so dpkg is falsely listing pacakges as installed...
<k1l> that sounds like a whole mess now
<mdoge> ubottu: very nice
<mdoge> thanks
<afidegnum> hi, ubuntu immediately log me out when I I tried to login even thouh the password is correct. what's the cause and how can i fix it ?
<morsnowski> azizLIGHT: have you tried apt-get purge <package>
<mdoge> somsip: thx
<azizLIGHT> k1l: no, this is all ppa
<somsip> mdoge: np
<azizLIGHT> k1l: im trying to reinstall the same packages i purged, from the same ppa
<k1l> azizLIGHT: what are you doing there at all? /opt/ is not where system packages install to
<azizLIGHT> k1l: im trying to install qt5.3.x for a program that needs it. ubuntu is stuck on 5.2.1 on 14.04 so i resorted to ppa. it worked for the program and no complaints. i got an update and got confused thinking that 14.04 actually got legit 5.3 so i purged the ppa then i realized by checking it was actually the ppa's update not 14.04 . so now im trying to reinstall the ppa and its pacakges
<DualBootMePlease> hello
<_raven_> additional info: root is encrypted. any cache what lasts forever?
<azizLIGHT> but dpkg thinks that its still there for whatever reason
<azizLIGHT> the ppa packages
<k1l> azizLIGHT: show the messages and commands in a pastebin
<DualBootMePlease> I am having a *lot* of problems getting dual boot set up
<DualBootMePlease> my current problem is, via windowsxp LiLi, lili tells me the following file is not a supported linux version: ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso  ... why is it saying that?
<cfhowlett> DualBootMePlease, the journey is half the fun.
<azizLIGHT> morsnowski: it only lists qt53base as pacakge to be removed when i do sudo apt-get purge qt53base
<DualBootMePlease> it most certainly is not. :(
<azizLIGHT> k1l: ive rebooted and tried many things since then. not sure what to show you
<k1l> DualBootMePlease: lili?
<cfhowlett> DualBootMePlease, lili?  what is lili
<grosjean> lily is the name of my wife :)
<DualBootMePlease> LinuxLive Pendrive Creator
<k1l> azizLIGHT: then install the packages you need manually.
<DualBootMePlease> it said it would try and use the settings for Ubuntu 14.10, but I have already had so many freaking problems with this installation i would like not to have more right out of the gate.
<azizLIGHT> i think i have to prge the qt53 packages manually, then try a reinstall
<k1l> azizLIGHT: you talk a lot about messing with PPAs and stuff in /opt/ so i guess that packages are marked manually installed
<afidegnum> any insight?
<morsnowski> azizLIGHT: is the ppa in your sources file? Have you done a apt-get update? what error message do you get when your try to install it
<akis> hi all. i clean installed xubuntu 14.04.1 and the system made a swap file. to avoid the configuration of the encrypted swap file, when the installation completed i delete the swap file and i resize the sda including the size of the swap file. do you think i did right? the system works fine and i dont need any swap file because i hace 4gb ram on it.
<grosjean> akis: if you need a swap file, you can create it on your disk
<azizLIGHT> morsnowski: wheres the ppa source file that i can check?
<k1l> azizLIGHT: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<morsnowski> time to watch snooker
<akis> grosjean: do you think was my decision right to delete swap before any leak to it?
<azizLIGHT> k1l: i misspok, am  not manually installing anything (as in building from source or grabbing a random .deb from somewhere). i mean all about ppa, reinstalling purging and installing
<DualBootMePlease> Lili USB Creator does not have support for 14.04 LTS. That is the answer. What a joke.
<grosjean> akis: i think that you still need a swapfile
<OerHeks> DualBootMePlease, ubuntu next to xp is a joke too?
<DualBootMePlease> Yes. But I *need* XP for an old AutoCad instance for work :(
<azizLIGHT> morsnowski: yes the ppa is in my sources, ive done apt-get update as well. when i try to install the base package it installes only it, and successfully, but without the dependencies and it doesnt mention this but i know there are dependencies. when i check dpkg -l, theyre already listed as installed, when theyre not
<akis> grosjean: what for? i do multitasking and the system doesnt go over 1gb of ram.
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: lili usb can make a 14.04 live usb fine
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: i've used it myself for 14.04
<DualBootMePlease> Is it inherently conflictory to try and install 32bit XP and 64bit Ubuntu? or is ok?
<grosjean> akis: in fact, it's like you want
<akis> yea, sure.
<StayLow> DualBootMePlease: see if autocad will run under a virtual machine
<DualBootMePlease> Eric. Literally it isnt the list. and the program tells me Unsupported.
<DualBootMePlease> But whatever you say.
<grosjean> oki
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: it doesn't need to be supported
<DualBootMePlease> You want me to run one of the most machine intensive programs known to man under windows emulation?
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: it can still make a live usb fine
<DualBootMePlease> Well whatever. im using Unetbootin now.
<DualBootMePlease> Is 32BitXP dualbooted with 64bitUbuntu OK or NOT?
<EriC^^> are you a mech engineer?
<DualBootMePlease> im trying to figure out what the previous problem with this attempt was.
<DualBootMePlease> Also wondering if i installed WinXP DVD from UEFI mode accidentally.
<DualBootMePlease> i have been unsuccesfful 4 different ways getting 14.04 to install alongside of it. Everytime the install crashes.
<cfhowlett> DualBootMePease, if your machine supports 64 bit, install 64 bit.
<DualBootMePlease> No. I am a CAD drafter.
<afidegnum> anyone faced similar situation before?
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: i dont think winxp has uefi support!
<DualBootMePlease> Ok. But WinXP is 32 bit. That is my question. Is that conflicting?
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease:  i think it started with vista
<DualBootMePlease> I know it doesnt have UEFI support. But the WinXP install is working just fine.
<Ben64> DualBootMePlease: ubuntu doesn't care what windows is
<DualBootMePlease> But im wondering if it was installed under UEFI mode if that is somehow screwing up Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: if you would explain what exactly happened we could help better
<OerHeks> xp and uefi, no go.
<ash`> DualBootMePlease: why don't you run XP in a VM?
<cfhowlett> DualBootMePlease, "shouldn't" but ... windows ...
<DualBootMePlease> I DO NOT WANT TO RUN AUTOCAD IN A VM. THAT IS DODO TALK
<ash`> I know someone who runs ubuntu as primary OS and XP in a VM
<ash`> and it's fast :)
<DualBootMePlease> sure. ok. ash.
<ash`> hm i don't like your tone, im out
<grosjean> :)
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: can you explain what happened earlier?
<DualBootMePlease> EriC ... i have put this .iso of 14.04 to USB and to DVD ... the USB refuses to even start the install process unless run from UEFI mode.  The DVD starts installing and crashes every time.
<medecau> hi evryone, i’ve been doing some file shuffling for the last day or so and now I need to pick a filesystem for my external drive. I am currently on osx and moving to ubuntu server. ON wiki(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems) I noticed that if I use NTFS I will be able to use the filesystem with a kernel 2.2 or newer. Just wanted to confirm this before jumping in.
<DualBootMePlease> WinXP was installed over a hard drive, and fast wiped through XP installer.  It is in one single partition.
<DualBootMePlease> I realized my first attempt at installing Ubuntu alongside it went wrong because I was in UEFI mode via bios, not Legacy.
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: so the live usb wont boot unless you boot it in uefi mode?
<DualBootMePlease> But in legacy mode, and using Boot Overide to ensure i am NOT in UEFI mode, NO install of 14.04 will even complete \ start.
<teward> medecau: NTFS will 'work' in Ubuntu but you won't have the same Linux permissions structures - as NTFS doesn't support those kinds of permissions
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: how are you in uefi mode and running winxp though?
<DualBootMePlease> Yes. Correct, EriC.
<reisio> DualBootMePlease: did you use a usb stick?
<medecau> teward: will I be able to read and write?
<DualBootMePlease> EriC, itś not that i am running XP in UEFI mode, it is that the reboot to get the DVD or USB to boot first goes to UEFI by default.
<OerHeks> medecau, sure, ntfs is good supported, as a data drive.
<DualBootMePlease> But i have figured out how to overide that and make it go to Legacy DVD or USB.
<medecau> thanks OerHeks and teward
<DualBootMePlease> But The USB 14.04 wont even start without being in UEFI. and the DVD just gives me a fail error once started.
<teward> medecau: yes you should be able to (that's what I meant by 'work').
<kotel> hi again...i am trying to configure authentication with crypto-keys in OPENSSH i have created the keys using ssh-keygen but i am a bit stucked could somebody help me continue with the next steps?Host pc ubuntu desktop server ubuntu server on a vm ..
<grosjean> kotel: so your creation's key was successfull ?
<medecau> kotel you need to place the .pub inside of .ssh/allowed_keys
<DualBootMePlease> i am redownloading the ubuntu 14.04 live via unetbootin now to rule out a crap iso.
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: ok, did you md5sum the iso?
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: hold on
<DualBootMePlease> i dont know how or i would.
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: md5sum the iso
<DualBootMePlease> see above
<StayLow> md5
<grosjean> kotel: next, ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub <username>@<ipaddress>
<DualBootMePlease> ok. so iĺl just say the word MD5 to my screen and poof.
<EriC^^> http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<grosjean> DualBootMePlease: md5sum file.iso
<MrSavage> Hi all, is there a way to do backups and restores on ubuntu? I screwed up my xorg when i installed amd drivers and was unable to have my desktop bootup
<DualBootMePlease> i am in windows. fyi.
<StayLow> he already said it so I stopped..hit enter anyway. lucky anyone tries to help you at all
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: see the link above
<MrSavage> DualBootMePlease: come on bro, just google "md5 windows" and there should be a program
<StayLow> but that's my opinion
<DualBootMePlease> ty eric
<kotel> key succesfully created..i've created the keys in my host computer not the one running ssh server..i 've already read that i have to copy the pub file into .ssh/allowed_keys but my .ssh folder only has id_rsa and id_rsa.pub
<DualBootMePlease> so i got 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd
<DualBootMePlease> the compare field was blank
<DualBootMePlease> i press compare and it says different
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: ok, and which iso are you using? ubuntu 14.04.1 desktop amd64?
<klex> hi. im not sure how to install mobility radeon 4330 driver? if i try with fglrx then when i do "sudo aticonfig --initial" i get aticonfig: no supported adapter....if i try to get drivers from 'additional drivers' it shows drivers only for network card...what to do?
<MrSavage> klex, did you get something a log file?
<DualBootMePlease> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<blackyboy> I'am using Ubuntu 14.04 Yesterday i bought a Blackmagic intensity Pro Video capture card. Now i want to watch my setup box channels in this card. Is there any TV viewer like software which will support blackmagic intensity Pro ?
<MrSavage> klex check your fglrx log file
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<reisio> blackyboy: probably several, if it's supported at all
<OerHeks> klex, ati 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx are no longer supported by fglrx, use the standard driver/
<MrSavage> klex, it probably didn't install due to packes not being preinstalled
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: the iso seems fine
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: do you have a different usb you can try with?
<MrSavage> Hi all, is there a way to do backups and restores on ubuntu? I screwed up my xorg when i installed amd drivers and was unable to have my desktop bootup. What is your recommended backup tool?
<DualBootMePlease> its not the usb.
<blackyboy> reisio: i have tries mytv and metv these are not working.
<blackyboy> tried
<cfhowlett> !backup | MrSavage
<ubottu> MrSavage: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: ok, is secure boot enabled?
<DualBootMePlease> Do you think it could be that the WinXP dvd in all likelyhood booted from within UEFI mode (the default mode my computer loads up in) ?
<MrSavage> cfhowlett i need a recommendation since there are many
<pbx> MrSavage, there's a built in Backups app (in 14.04 anyway)
<DualBootMePlease> No. I have all UEFI crap turned off now. BUT see ABOVE.
<MrSavage> pbx: which one to use?
<klex> OerHeks: ok i thought they might not be supported anymore...what do u mean by standard drivers? to accept those opensource?
<reisio> blackyboy: "not working"?
<azizLIGHT> k1l morsnowski i fixed it by explicitlty listing all the ppa packages in a apt-get install <ppa packages> command. now everythigns working and dpkg -l | grep qt53 is listing true things
<OerHeks> klex yes, see your card here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<pbx> MrSavage, i have no particular recommendation.  however if you have no backup system currently then the most important thing is to begin, and the built-in one is ready to roll
<blackyboy> reisio: yes software not detecting the card. Is there any video capture Software available ? The software must have the import option from HD camera or from PAL format.
<MrSavage> pbx: what's the name of the built in one?
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: even if winxp was installed in uefi ( which i think isn't possible ), ubuntu should install in legacy mode
<MrSavage> pbx: if i install gfx drivers and i screw up my ubuntu by making it hand on the loader, can the backup restore and fix the problem in a fast manner?
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: when you select legacy and boot the usb, what happens?
<reisio> blackyboy: already answered that
<reisio> blackyboy: did you install the driver yet?
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: some people install win in uefi and set legacy and install ubuntu that way, then we tell them to install either both in uefi or legacy, but ubuntu still installs..
<klex> OerHeks: 4330 isnt listed there, it is 4350 though...but if i use those opensource drivers then my pc is freezing when im closing terminal or chrome (not every time but it happens at least once in 30mins and the freeze is few mins)
<blackyboy> reisio: yes i have installed blackmagic software and drivers, they are working fine. But i wan to use the same card for Viewing tv while im not using the export or import process and one thing more i need any other video import software rather than what i get from blackmagic.
<DualBootMePlease> EriC, i was told yesterday by someone here that Ubuntu outright will NOT install in UEFI. ?
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: no ubuntu uses uefi fine
<reisio> blackyboy: what makes you think they're working fine?
<cfhowlett> DualBootMePlease, false
<DualBootMePlease> Ok.  Well i am just going to bite the bullet and scrub the drive. and re-do the XP install and gaurantee it is NOT in UEFI mode.  (after i try one more crappy time here in a sec with ANOTHER usb ubuntu install)
<thebishop> i've got a Dell tp713 external touchpad, and it's locked to 'natural scrolling' on ubuntu.  the mouse settings only recognize it as a 'mouse', so i don't have any options beyond cursor speed.  how can i force ubuntu to treat it as a touchpad?
<blackyboy> reisio: i can capture video in PAL format, but i can't capture HD videos its too enabled with HDCP we can't if we need to capture a HD we need HD furry II or III
<DualBootMePlease> that person was DaftyKins, FYI
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: lol i doubt daftykins said that
<MrSavage> pbx: so what'st he name of the built in backup tool that i should use?
<DualBootMePlease> STG
<reisio> blackyboy: doesn't seem relevant
<blackyboy> :'(
<DualBootMePlease> but whatevs.
<lukasxx84> cz?
<cfhowlett> !cz | lukasxx84
<ubottu> lukasxx84: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<reisio> czecho!
<MrSavage> what backup tool should i use if installing drivers make my ubuntu hang on boot?
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: i dont think it matters what is installed on the hdd for the ubuntu live usb to boot
<MrSavage> where i can only use command line
<reisio> MrSavage: unrelated, just uninstall the drivers
<MrSavage> reisio: I don't know what changed on my computer when i use the .run file
<reisio> ah, that is the "charm" of .run files, isn't it :p
<DualBootMePlease> EriC, well i am honestly just grasping at straws to understand the problem at this point.
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: i think you could remove the hard disk and the live usb will still run
<MrSavage> reisio: so i think a simple backup would be my best bet
<MrSavage> for when i screw up my system
<reisio> MrSavage: for if you encounter this situation in the future, you mean?
<DualBootMePlease> in UEFI mode, Ubuntu actually DID install next to WinXP but i did it manually, because in UEFI mode Ubuntu Install did not recognize nore give me an option for Install Next To Windows XP so i manually made the partitions.
<DualBootMePlease> But then i had no access to Ubuntu. Grub never came up, and WinXP just loaded straightaway.
<MrSavage> reisio: yes so I can restore quickly and retry installing gfx drivers
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: ok, so wait a second
<DualBootMePlease> That was around the time DaftyKins told me Ubuntu UEFI no no.
<reisio> Windows XP on a UEFI box, far out
<reisio> MrSavage: right
<Guest62966> i installed java plugin on my firefox but website of nvidia says that required java
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: you're not making a lot of sense
<reisio> MrSavage: I like rsync and rsync-based things, like rdiff-backup, depending on the type of backups you want
<DualBootMePlease> oh. i am pretty sure i am making perfect sense.
<DualBootMePlease>  but try me.
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: after installing ubuntu in uefi mode, winxp was loading ( with the bios set to uefi ) ?
<MrSavage> reisio: I want to make a restore point for the system and restore it so i can boot properly again
<DualBootMePlease> Ok. I am ASSUMING that when i stuck the WinXP disk in to install, that my computer WAS in UEFI mode.
<MrSavage> reisio: should i use rdiff-backup?
<DualBootMePlease> Thus, i am assuming XP installed UNDER UEFI mode.
<klex> so anyone knows how to install mobility 4330 drivers on ubuntu now that fglrx doesnt support it anymore?
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: you didnt answer my question..
<DualBootMePlease> After that, I went to install Ubuntu for hte first time next to it.
<DualBootMePlease> My computer was STILL in UEFI mode for THAT install.
<MrSavage> klex: check the company site for proprietary drivers
<DualBootMePlease> When i started that Ubuntu install, i was given no choice for Install Next To Windows
<DualBootMePlease> So i manually made partitions, and installed it next to it myself.
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: i think uefi was made in 2001 or so, winxp was made in 2000 i think
<DualBootMePlease> AFTER THAT. No Ubuntu to be found. Only XP loaded.
<MrSavage> reisio: should i use rdiff-backup?
<DualBootMePlease> ^WELL I HEAR YOU ON THE THEORY.
<DualBootMePlease> im just telling you *what i did*
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: ok great, i'm trying to understand what you did
<DualBootMePlease> well im telling you if you stick a DVDinstall disc in my computer with out specifically overiding the boot process, it is inherently in UEFI mode.
<DualBootMePlease> And that is how i installed XP (because i was not thinking)
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: maybe it's a hybrid system that runs efi first, if it can't find anything loads stuff as msdos?
<DualBootMePlease> it IS. it is a brand new computer (earlier this year)
<DualBootMePlease> it is so new Ubuntu had some serious bugs with my system for months and months.
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: ok, so if ubuntu isn't loading except as uefi
<DualBootMePlease> like i had to reboot twice everytime i rebooted to get passed bios screen.
<justin_> t
<DualBootMePlease> (fixed now, btw)
<EriC^^> DualBootMePlease: ok, is ubuntu still installed or did you wipe the installation?
<DualBootMePlease> i deleted those partitions.
<DualBootMePlease> its just the one WinXP partition now.
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try to install ubuntu again
<EriC^^> actually can you try to boot the live usb
<xangua> got a brand new computer, install XP on it :/
<EriC^^> then come here as you can check the partition table and if efi is enabled etc.
<EriC^^> xangua: yeah
<DualBootMePlease> alright im out for 5. let you know when i get back wtf is up
 * cfhowlett thinks installing XP, an unsupported and defunct OS, on ANYTHING, let alone a NEW computer is ... questionable.
<DualBootMePlease> Well I aint payin for Windows7 just to dick around in AutoCAD2004. sorry.
<reisio> MrSavage: rdiff-backup makes rsync do really nice incremental backups
<reisio> MrSavage: so if you want the ability to see changes in your files over time, it's good
<reisio> MrSavage: if you _only_ need to be able to access how your system was at some single specific interval from the present to the past, rsync alone is fine
<MrSavage> i see
<DualBootMePlease> And XP is runing just fine on this new computer. Its ubuntu that is giving me crap in a DualBoot environment. (worked fine by itself though)
<DualBootMePlease> whatever. out. back in 5.
<reisio> using rsync alone is simpler if you want to give yourself a window to backup
<reisio> like say 24 hours passes, and you replace the old backup
<MrSavage> reisio: how would backup my entire system?
<reisio> but you can not replace if you want, rdiff-backup just works better for that
<reisio> MrSavage: something like: rsync -Hav / /elsewhere/
<reisio> or s/rsync -Hav/rdiff-backup/
<MrMonkey31> hey guys? should I be able to boot into my live (64bit) cd on a machine with UEFI bios? cuz I'm not.
 * MrMonkey31 is at his wits' end
<cfhowlett> MrMonkey31, details
<MrMonkey31> cfhowlett: well I'm pretty scanty on what is/isnt important. the machine gives no feedback whatsoever, but proceeds to boot up W8. I've set it to boot from ODD that's cd drive, first
<cfhowlett> MrMonkey31, so what happens at boot?
<MrMonkey31> should I turn off "safeboot" on the bios boot section? cfhowlett, that's the thing - it's a dell, so I get the rotund dell logo and then the windows screen as if no cd was inserted
<cfhowlett> MrMonkey31, I've not done UEFI on a dell - only lenovo ... on lenovo, the bios menu shows entries for uefi, NIC and USB ...
<MrSavage> reisio: how do i rsync backup without backuping up stuff from my /media/user folder?
<MrSavage> reisio: It's backup up stuff on my other HDDs
<reisio> MrSavage: man rsync, /--exclude
<MrMonkey31> I'm loath to screw anything up or ordinarily I'd have fiddled the hell out of this first. I did try selecting boot options by pressing f12, where it listed my optical drive, but choosing it once more failed to boot me right
<OerHeks> MrMonkey31, turn off safeboot and fastboot
<reisio> MrSavage: and there are other switches, there's one for not leaving the specific single FS it starts on
<Guest62966> i have a graphic card  that is  nvidia gforce 7300 gs
<Guest62966> but when  i install driver nvidia  then after reboot ,  system is runing in low level graphic mod
<MrMonkey31> OerHeks: yeah, you figure it has to be that. I mean, what else could it be right? but I have to do reserch first on what if I begin booting win 8 inadvertantly with the safeboot not on
<maska> ciao a tutti
<philinux> Firefox 34 is maxing out my cpu
<reisio> philinux: good story
<reisio> maska: :)
<philinux> pretty sluggish compared to 33
<reisio> so don't use 34?
<reisio> Firefox releases tend to follow a pattern
<philinux> go away
<cfhowlett> !browser | philinux
<ubottu> philinux: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<philinux> goodbye
<cfhowlett> !browsers | philinux
<reisio> delay between releases, then an update, then shortly thereafter, another update to fix the problems with the update
<ObrienDave> dang, rough crowd today ;p
<user1541> Hi, I like the DSP Manager on Android. Is there anything like that for Ubuntu available? The rhytmbox/banshee EQ sounds really horrible
<reisio> user1541: ask apt-cache search dsp
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, I've added a lot of new names to /ignore ...
<ObrienDave> no doubt :P
<morsnowski> azizLIGHT: cool, congratz
<azizLIGHT> thanks
<azizLIGHT> i dunno what caused dpkg to think i had those pacakges installed tho
<azizLIGHT> not sure how that happened
<oli_b> Hi all
<EriC^^> oli_b: hi
<MrMonkey31> ok. ok folks, just reporting: I turned *secure boot* off in my comp's BIOS to try to get the live cd to boot, but it was all for nothing and now I already probably have cyber-gonorrhea on my dell
<Lucax> my sound is gone everywhere in firefox, any presen ubuntu bugs?
<MrMonkey31> PS, I hate my life
<reisio> Lucax: running any other audio?
<Lucax> well I was just recording using Ardour, maybe that has something to do with it
<reisio> probably
<reisio> you have probably accidentally monopolized your audio output system
<reisio> which can happen if you try to use more than one system
<reisio> alsa, oss, pulseaudio, etc.
<reisio> make sure ardour et al. are dead, then restart Firefox, and see if it goes away
<reisio> if it does, that's probably what happened
<reisio> then you'd want to reconfigure one or the other to be using the same approach
<Lucax> how do I know wether ardour is dead or not?
<Lucax> I am little new to linux, I know in windows there is this task manager but here I don't know how to see if every process is dead or not
<EriC^^> Lucax: ps aux
<pbx> Lucax, try System Monitor.  though "every process is dead" is an unusual metric :)
<reisio> Lucax: pgrep -l ardour
<Lucax> no ardour process is running according to ps aux command
<reisio> ps aux | grep -i ardour
<Carol__> hi can someone please help me?
<Carol__> I have big issue with my operating system :(
<Carol__> helllllooooooooo
<brianblaze420> c'est quoi le probleme?
<Carol__> HELP!
<apofis> Carol__: tell us how ww can help you ?
<brianblaze420> or what iz zee problem?
<Carol__> NO BRIAN I don't speak Mexican I'm sorry
<Carol__> only American
<brianblaze420> that was french but I forgive u
<Carol__> we when I try to start the system
<Carol__> blue screen show up and it doesn't want to start
<yogeshp> I am having trouble installing mysql it sayes Depends xyz .. but it is not going to be installed.
<Carol__> I was trying to pull the cable out and other stuff and still doesn't work
<brianblaze420> windows? mac? ubuntu? blue screen of death>
<Carol__> windows
<Carol__> it says critical error
<yogeshp> is something wrong with the apt
<yogeshp> ?
<Carol__> or something
<brianblaze420> blue screen of death
<brianblaze420> look it up
<apofis> <yogeshp>: can you show me the full error message ?
<brianblaze420> hardware issue
<BluesKaj> bluescreen sounds like it's crashing in windows
<Carol__> no death
<Carol__> why death
<xangua> Carol__: this is ubuntu support, not windows
<Carol__> so what do I Don?
<brianblaze420> u check the error code via google
<Carol__> but I dint have Internet
<brianblaze420> and see if you can pinpoint it but I would run a mem test
<brianblaze420> and check disk
<Carol__> I can't start anything
<oli_b> Carol__: Try to insert the recovery DVD You received for the windows and boot Your computer from that disk. Then Select OPerating System Recovery
<brianblaze420> u need a bootable cd
<brianblaze420> or usb
<Carol__> it just saying system error and critical error
<Carol__> or something
<Carol__> how to make us b
<Carol__> ?
<brianblaze420> yes well like I said its hardware issue and it's called BSOD
<Carol__> help me please
<xangua> !windows | brianblaze420 Carol__  oli_b please take it elsewhere
<ubottu> brianblaze420 Carol__  oli_b please take it elsewhere: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<CodeGosu> 'notify_init() failed: Too many open files' any way i can increase "too many" without rebooting or closing files?
<Carol__> what hardware?
<Carol__> screen?
<BluesKaj> Carol__, which operating system does the pc use?
<brianblaze420> carol I will pm u
<brianblaze420> chill lol
<yogeshp> will get that machine online and get the msg.
<yogeshp> thanks
<Carol__> blues I think windows but not sure
<Carol__> so what should I do?
<BluesKaj> then join #windows chat , Carol__
<Carol__> maybe I should tell boyfriend of my mom to buy me a new pc
<Carol__> he has money
<Carol__> that's why mom is with him
<Carol__> I won't fix that thing by myself
<Joe-e19> hallo
<oli_b> LOL :-D  Can't believe this is true :-D
<Carol__> ?
<apofis> CodeGosu: /etc/sysctl.conf  - fs.inotify.max_user_instances
<Carol__> :(
<brianblaze420> I can't believe you have never heard of the blue screen of death!
<Joe-e19> °-°
<Carol__> I'm 14 I don't know everything yet!
<Carol__> I just started to learn
<brianblaze420> ha I am almost 30 and i still odn't know anything
<Carol__> about computers since when last bf of my mum bought me pc
<brianblaze420> the more i learn the less I know it seems haha
<Carol__> cuz of I did massage for him few times and he wanted to repay
<Carol__> or something as he said
<EriC^^> wtf
<Carol__> he's gone now and new came he didn't buy anything for me yet
<apofis> brianblaze420: very true
<Carol__> and now my pc broke
<BluesKaj> Carol__, you meam message I hope :)
<Carol__> and I Dont know what to do
<brianblaze420> first what is plugged into your pc?
<brianblaze420> just a mouse and keyboard>
<brianblaze420> ?
<Joe-e19> carol try pclos or an other distro when it depends on the distro
<Carol__> no mouse is WiFi
<brianblaze420> wifi mouse eh
<brianblaze420> fancy
<brianblaze420> lol
<MrSavage> which channel can help me with installing amd drivers on ubuntu?
<brianblaze420> but its bluetooth and so there is a usb part that plugs into your computer
<Carol__> the pc is called Intel Celeron inside
<Carol__> or something like that
<k1l> Carol__: is there ubuntu installed on that pc?
<Joe-e19> celeron is very old
<Carol__> it's not old!
<Joe-e19> Oh sorry!
<BluesKaj> brianblaze420, Carol__ take this conversation to a pm if you'r e doing windows support, or maybe even the #windows chat would work
<Carol__> he Bought this pc for me half year ago
<Carol__> and said it was expensive computer
<Joe-e19> My computer is pentium 1 and it's the newest ^^
<BluesKaj> Joe-e19, celerons are still around
<Carol__> but he didn't care about the money
<nicofs> I need some help trouleshooting a network connection. For some reason (on a fresh install) certain web pages don't load at all (firefox and chromium), thunderbird can't get mail out. Happens in different networks, I need some way to start troubleshooting...
<brianblaze420> I don't think Carol__ can irc properly as in the wrong chat and also does not respond to pm's lol
<k1l> Joe-e19: stop that please.
<Carol__> cuz I'm special
<Joe-e19> Carol_ can you write me by pm?
<k1l> Carol__: is there ubuntu installed? yes or no?
<Carol__> what you mean kil?
<Carol__> I don't know!
<wildwind> We've got troll here I guess
<wildwind> Maybe two
<BluesKaj> yup, if she doesn't know then it's surely windows
<Joe-e19> k1l what I do stop!!!!!
<Joe-e19> ?
<DualBootMePlease> Okay, so i have gotten closer this time around but still not there yet :(
<k1l> Joe-e19: stop spoiling this support channel. please make sure you read the guidelines
<marioxcc> Hello. What command can I use to figure which driver my keyboard and my mouse are using? I can't identify them through lspci or lsusb (they're not marked as such).
<DualBootMePlease> This time i got LiveUSB 14.04 to load. I got it to install. It gave me the option for Ïnstall Alongside WindowsXP ... the install completed. It told me to reboot. But then XP just loads up. ?
<Joe-e19> what for guidelines i never used this ubuntu and i never what to use it
<brianblaze420> DualBootMePlease:  u r missing grub again haha
<DualBootMePlease> :( Can someone one hold my widdle biddy hand and walk me through this?
<k1l> !guidelines | Joe-e19 Carol__
<ubottu> Joe-e19 Carol__: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<islandmonkey> Hi, I am having problems controlling brightness on my Lenovo Z500. It has optimus graphics (Intel HD 4000 + NVIDIA GT635M), but I cannot control it on either mode. /sys/class/backlight/ only lists intel_backlight
<DualBootMePlease> Why would a full Ubuntu install not include Grub?
<brianblaze420> it asks you if you want to install it
<DualBootMePlease> I MD5 checksummed the ISO. it is fine.
<brianblaze420> it gives you the option it is not forced
<DualBootMePlease> No it most certainly does not.
<MrSavage> i'm having issues trying to install some AMD driver, can I get some assistance please?
<DualBootMePlease> Not true.
<yogeshp> http://pastebin.com/TRnd25ZA
<brianblaze420> and when you install it you need to make sure you put it in the right place
<oli_b> DualBootMePlease: when You selected to install ubuntu alongside XP, at the bottom at the window what did You select?  to install the bootloader into /dev/sdaX  or /dev/sda   (sdaX is the ubuntu partition)
<brianblaze420> ^^
<DualBootMePlease> oli_b ... i saw no such option and it did not ask me to select an option?
<bubbasaures> DualBootMePlease, Don't just argue a point you have no clue on and just detail the issue.
<DualBootMePlease> What would be the point of having an Install Alongside WindowsXP option if you were then required to specify something in addition to make both installs work?
<DualBootMePlease> Im not arguing. 420s point is not correct.
<DualBootMePlease> It never asks you to install grub.
<brianblaze420> because it didn't mess with your xp partition
<azizLIGHT> is this correct for 14.04 mounting ntfs partition? UUID=519CB82E5888AD0F  /media/Data  ntfs-3g  defaults,windows_names,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0
<azizLIGHT> on fstab
<DualBootMePlease> I dont know how denying something untrue makes me argumentative.
<islandmonkey> Hi, I am having problems controlling brightness on my Lenovo Z500. It has optimus graphics (Intel HD 4000 + NVIDIA GT635M), but I cannot control it on either mode. /sys/class/backlight/ only lists intel_backlight
<yogeshp> how to correct broken packages
<yogeshp> http://pastebin.com/TRnd25ZA
<DualBootMePlease> If fstab is an ubuntu command i will have to reboot to live.
<brianblaze420> because on every ubuntu install live disk I have ever installed and I have installed a lot they ask if you want to install grub...
<yogeshp> it says will not be installed?
<bubbasaures> DualBootMePlease, You are starting to look like a troll, even if you're not this is help on a detailed problem get to that.
<DualBootMePlease> i am in XP right now.
<brianblaze420> I don't mean to make be irritating
<DualBootMePlease> can you please just back up bubba. ?
<DualBootMePlease> im constructively asking for help
<islandmonkey> lel^^
<DualBootMePlease> trying to get passed non issues.
<bubbasaures> DualBootMePlease, Hardly.
<DualBootMePlease> whatever.
<azizLIGHT> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<azizLIGHT> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<DualBootMePlease> So brianblaze, what in your opinon shoul i do?
<azizLIGHT> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<brianblaze420> go into the live usb again and install grub
<brianblaze420> what version of ubuntu u installed again?
<islandmonkey> Hi, I am having problems controlling brightness on my Lenovo Z500. It has optimus graphics (Intel HD 4000 + NVIDIA GT635M), but I cannot control it on either mode. /sys/class/backlight/ only lists intel_backlight
<Lucax> Now my videos on youtube are buggy
<cfhowlett> !patience | islandmonkey,
<DualBootMePlease> 14.04.1
<ubottu> islandmonkey,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Lucax> seems to be firefox is dancing
<islandmonkey> I know I know
<oli_b> DualBootMePlease: next time You are at the "install ubuntu alongside..." then please select "Something Else"  -- You'll see the partitions.  Please select each OS where it should go. Make sure You are NOT formatting the XP partition. Then select grub to go into the MBR
<DualBootMePlease> i dont really understand the continue suggestion to Go In To Live USB And Install GRUB. I dont see or understand that option.
<brianblaze420> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<brianblaze420> DualBootMePlease:
<OerHeks> DualBootMePlease, use the grub wiki
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BluesKaj> islandmonkey, do you have the nvidia-prime driver installed, if so it won't work with bumblebee afaik
<Lucax> don't be too hard on the monkey, it is after all a monkey, it is pretty good to have evolved to the extend that it is not only using computers but uses linux, pretty evolved monkey
<DualBootMePlease> okay that link specifically says not to use Sudo from a live disc???
<DualBootMePlease> then every single command uses Sudo
<Lucax> sorry, that was offtopic, will never happen again
<brianblaze420> DualBootMePlease: it says if u dont know what u r doing be careful with sudo lol
<islandmonkey> BluesKaj: No, but I just installed it now
<DualBootMePlease> well i certainly have no freakin clue what i am doing so...
<MrMonkey311> que?
<BluesKaj> islandmonkey, please clarify...installed what?
<DualBootMePlease> BRB im going to log back in from a Live ubuntu instance so we can better troubleshoot
<islandmonkey> BluesKaj: I just installed nvidia-prime after you said it
<BluesKaj> islandmonkey, ok
<azizLIGHT> is it ok to use tabs rather than spaces in /etc/fstab
<islandmonkey> BluesKaj: Sorry to disrupt anything you were writing next, but I just noticed something weird - attempting to put brightness down (it has no visible effect on the backlight itself of course) actually changes the value of /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness
<islandmonkey> Highest it can go is 976 btw
<nicofs> I need some help trouleshooting a network connection. For some reason (on a fresh install) certain web pages don't load at all (firefox and chromium), thunderbird can't get mail out. Happens in different networks, I need some way to start troubleshooting...
<BluesKaj> islandmonkey, use the Fn key with the brightness key on some Lenovos, my Lenovo works with that combo
<wildwind> nicofs: start with pinging and tracert'ing those sites
<islandmonkey> BluesKaj: No, that doesn't work
<nicofs> wildwind, ping works - what is tracert'ing?
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Knight80> Good afternoon
<Ugb8> Hello fellows, I have heard a lot of good thing about Cinnamon but I wanna know if there is anyone who think it’s a bad DE and why
<k1l> Ugb8: that discussion suits better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bubbasaures> Ugb8, We don't do polls here.
<OerHeks> Ugb8, this cahnnel is not for polling, cinnamon was removed in 14.04 and returned in 14.10
<brianblaze420> polls? asking opinions is a poll?
<Ugb8> Ok so discussing about ubuntu de is off topic ?
<OerHeks> brianblaze420, yes.
<marioxcc> bubbasaures: that's not a poll, IDIOT
<xangua> Ugb8: this is not discussion channel, this is support
<azizLIGHT> can i use tab characters on /etc/fstab k1l ?
<Knight80> I have upgraded my Ubuntu from 14.04 to 14.10... Now networking doesn't work, nor the icons...etc. What can I do?
<bubbasaures> That was the nicest comment I've gotten
<Knight80> I upgraded online
<Ugb8> I’m not asking for oppinion, just for « scientific » infos, but ok i guess I will go somewhere else…
<k1l> Ugb8: brianblaze420 we try to solve technical issues in here. hourlong discussions dont help there. so please take that discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ugb8> hey guys i have understood, stop flooding me !
<bubbasaures> Ugb8, Coming here is not scientific inquiry.
<Ugb8> YEAH OK I GOT IT
<wildwind> nicofs: man tracepath, but working ping is enough. what error firefox display when loading website?
<nicofs> http://superuser.com/questions/663902/some-sites-wont-load-on-ubuntu-mint this sums up quite well what I am experiencing...
<OerHeks> nicofs, that would be a mint issue
<cfhowlett> !mint | nicofs, ask mint for support = this is ubuntu not mint
<ubottu> nicofs, ask mint for support = this is ubuntu not mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nicofs> OerHeks, I'm just too lazy copying the text inserting ubuntu - issue is the same, i use ubuntu
<OerHeks> or a DNS issue?
<nicofs> OerHeks, it must be some global misconfiguration - chromium and firefox have issues, some pages load, some don't, some only partially. upload is somewhat inhibited, mail not going out, google drive/docs not working...
<OerHeks> nicofs, on IPv6?
<nicofs> OerHeks, IPv6 is disabled as per network manager, didn't solve the issue...
<islandmonkey> Hi, I am having problems controlling brightness on my Lenovo Z500. It has optimus graphics (Intel HD 4000 + NVIDIA GT635M), but I cannot control it on either mode. /sys/class/backlight/ only lists intel_backlight. Attempting to put brightness down actually changes the value of /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness and /brightness, but has no visible effect.
<DualBootToTheHea> alright, two crashes LiveUSB attempts later. I'm back.
<brianblaze420> are you connected via wireless or wired nicofs
<brianblaze420> DualBootToTheHea: got grub?
<DualBootToTheHea> so now i'm in 14.04.1 live. How "repair" grub?
<DualBootToTheHea> no. what i do.
<nicofs> brianblaze420, either way the issue persists...
<brianblaze420> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<DualBootToTheHea> does anyone want to see a Gparted screen shot or anything or we just roll hard?
<brianblaze420> I roll soft
<DualBootToTheHea> can i just run Boot-Repair from LiveUSB?
<brianblaze420> nope follow the instructions
<DualBootToTheHea> can you repaste the link, 420?
<xubuntu75w> Hello everyone
<xubuntu75w> Good afternoon
<xubuntu75w> I'm having a problem here
<bubbasaures> brianblaze420, They could use boot repair don;t just say no, that is not helping
<xubuntu75w> Will you please help me out?
<brianblaze420> giving too many options doesn't help all the time either but I hear u
<xubuntu75w> My Xubuntu 14.10 doesn't work after having upgraded from 14.04
<bubbasaures> DualBootToTheHea, Try the bootrepair app, the other link is good if you know how to chroot. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<xubuntu75w> The network doesn't work anymore
<xubuntu75w> The icons don't appear properly
<islandmonkey> Hi, I am having problems controlling brightness on my Lenovo Z500. It has optimus graphics (Intel HD 4000 + NVIDIA GT635M), but I cannot control it on either mode. /sys/class/backlight/ only lists intel_backlight. Attempting to put brightness down actually changes the value of /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness and /brightness, but has no visible effect. Programs like xbacklight do not work either.
<DualBootToTheHea> can someone just look at this first and tell me if anything is *obviously* fubar? http://snag.gy/3BPDn.jpg
<DualBootToTheHea> is that typical of a dual-boot environment attempt
<xubuntu75w> Hello?
<bubbasaures> DualBootToTheHea, bootrepair auto generated a bootinfo script when run save that url for posting if needed.
<bubbasaures> generates*
<brianblaze420> and it's nicer to look at too it's true
<bubbasaures> I chroot myself, but we have to stay within a users understanding, if we can even tell, heh.
<wildwind> nicofs: maybe your ISP is just providing poor quality service
<wildwind> !ask | xubuntu75w
<ubottu> xubuntu75w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu75w> ok
<DualBootToTheHea> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<DualBootToTheHea> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<xubuntu75w> I've recently upgraded to 14.10 from 14.04
<xubuntu75w> And now the network doesn't work anymore, and the icons are gone
<xubuntu75w> any ideas?
<brianblaze420> u already have boot repair on the live cd I think DualBootToTheHea
<Yoko|Work> you mean, 14.04 to 14.10?
<DualBootToTheHea> so "boot-repair" is the command by itself? cuz "unreocognized command
<DualBootToTheHea> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ boot-repair
<DualBootToTheHea> boot-repair: command not found
<DualBootToTheHea> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<islandmonkey> Hi, I am having problems controlling brightness on my Lenovo Z500. It has optimus graphics (Intel HD 4000 + NVIDIA GT635M), but I cannot control it on either mode. /sys/class/backlight/ only lists intel_backlight. Attempting to put brightness down actually changes the value of /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness and /brightness, but has no visible effect. Programs like xbacklight do not work either.
<DualBootToTheHea> sudo line 3 under "2nd option" gives me:
<DualBootToTheHea> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<bubbasaures> DualBootToTheHea, run sudo dpkg --configure -a  than sudo apt-get -f install and try again.
<DualBootToTheHea> i love how even the "easy" method is a PIA. :D
<OerHeks> islandmonkey, old howto, for 13.10 but it says it works for 14.04 too ? http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<DualBootToTheHea> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -f
<DualBootToTheHea> E: Command line option 'f' [from -f] is not known.
<jpds> DualBootToTheHea: sudo apt-get install -f
<DualBootToTheHea> clearly that was the problem? Reading state information... Done
<DualBootToTheHea> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 271 not upgraded.
 * bubbasaures prays for a 1000 monkies
<DualBootToTheHea> actually it was. lol
<DualBootToTheHea> so nothing was broken. needing upgraded, installed, or removed. and yet that was the problem? cool. on to next step.
<bubbasaures> DualBootToTheHea, Apt was broken you probably shut it down when running.
<DualBootToTheHea> ^yeah i can tell this whole thing is a user error.
<DualBootToTheHea> (said facetiously)
<bubbasaures> it happens, no biggie. ;)
<wildwind> xubuntu75w: Don't you have the Network Manager icon on the top panel anymore?
<bubbasaures> DualBootToTheHea, THis is all user error from the get go.
<DualBootToTheHea> i still don't understand WTF the point of "install alongside of WindowsXP" option is if it fails to generate useable copies of ubuntu.
<xubuntu75w> wildwind Exactly
<bubbasaures> and back to ignore
<DualBootToTheHea> is that not a valid question?
<xubuntu75w> wildwind There's a "forbidden" sign there now
<brianblaze420> it may have been the first time u asked but not the 100th
<DualBootToTheHea> Boot Info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9355954/
<DualBootToTheHea> please advise
<MrSavage> can someone help me install drivers for the amd r9 290 on ubuntu 14.04 amd64?
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: what's your actual problem ?
<DualBootToTheHea> ^WinXP loads immediatley. No trace of Ubuntu on restart.
<EriC^^> ikonia: an attitude problem i think
<brianblaze420> u want to put grub on /dev/sda
<DualBootToTheHea> Everyone here tells me either i scrweed up my ubuntu install, failed to load grub, or some other shenanigans.
<cfhowlett> windows xp + attitude = bad combination
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: summerise the problem please.
<wildwind> xubuntu75w: Tried to right-click it?
<DualBootToTheHea> ^problem. Want dualboot XP and 14.04 ... no option to not load in to XP at start.
<Yoko|Work> Question, are there any other ways to increase preformance for Ubuntu 12.04 installed in a Virtual Box?  I've already blacklisted the i2c_piix4
<DualBootToTheHea> Have both OS installed per instructions. Restart yields only XP.
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: boot a live usb
<DualBootToTheHea> Need method for accessing Grub at restart or otherwise to select OS.
<DualBootToTheHea> I am in a Live USB right now.
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: so if it boots straight to XP either a.) the boot loader was installed on the drive you are not booting from b.) the boot loader was not installed
<k1l> DualBootToTheHea: what if they are right but you beeing to stubborn thinking you can do everything right? i did not see you actual work propperly on a solution but just shouting and denying.
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: those are the two realistic options
<DualBootToTheHea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9355954/
<cfhowlett> Yoko|Work, couple options: no unity.  switch to xfce or lxde. that will lighten your system demands a bit
<DualBootToTheHea> someone look at THIS:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9355954/
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: ok, type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<bubbasaures> Yoko|Work, Ubuntu is a bit chunky in vbox how much ram is allocated?
<xubuntu75w> wildwind I tried to reconfigure the network with the Network Manager, but everything appears grayed :-(
<Yoko|Work> cfhowlett, forgot to metion, I'm on Xubuntu.  Unity was terrible.
<bubbasaures> same on lighter de as well
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: looking at that boot report - it looks like it's booting off the second disk
<DualBootToTheHea> break it down for me, ikonia.
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: it looks like it's booting from the disk with windows on, rather than the disk with linux on
<DualBootToTheHea> what do?
<cfhowlett> Yoko|Work, agreed. How much ram did you give the VM?
<DualBootToTheHea> well i could have told you that.
<DualBootToTheHea> :(
<Yoko|Work> bubbasaures, 4 GB at present with 4 CPUs, though that may be a bit overkill
<xubuntu75w> wildwind I mean, I can initiate Network Manager, but the pages are grayed when I try to add a wired network... :-(
<Yoko|Work> server has 32 GB total
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: change the boot disk in the bios, or press the boot selector (normally F12 in most pre-boots) to select the other disk for a one off boot
<bubbasaures> Yoko|Work, that is plenty, not sure beyond trying a lighter desktop.
<DualBootToTheHea> BIOS only gives me option for my entire driev as ONE.
<DualBootToTheHea> no option for either or partition.
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: you don't boot a partition
<ikonia> you boot a disk
<DualBootToTheHea> It reads the entire drive as one.
<ikonia> and you need to boot the other disk
<Yoko|Work> Figured as much bubbasaures, I'm just glad Unity is gone!
<DualBootToTheHea> Ok. so here is what i am saying for the 3rd time.
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: you have like 3 disks
<DualBootToTheHea> Two partions on one disc. One option: that disc.
<ikonia> EriC^^: one is the USB
<EriC^^> i think 2 disks
<EriC^^> yeah
<DualBootToTheHea> Eric http://snag.gy/6hCXh.jpg
<ikonia> there are two disks
<ikonia> and the boot report shows it clearly
<DualBootToTheHea> i couldn't figure out your ubuntu paste link
<ikonia> windows is on one, and grub/linux is on the other
<cfhowlett> Yoko|Work, I imagine you've enabled guest additions?
<DualBootToTheHea> Yup. Those are two "disks" on ONE harddrive.
<DualBootToTheHea> My bios does not recogjnize TWO
<DualBootToTheHea> it recognizes the ONE physical drive.
<Yoko|Work> Sure did cfhowlett
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: there are 2 hard drives
<ikonia> not one
<DualBootToTheHea> What you are asking me to do is impossible.
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: the 1TB drive has winxp?
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: you are mistaken about your hardware
<Yoko|Work> BBL, gone2lunch
<rodney77> Hi Ubuntu people. I am in the market for a quality MP3 player. I had an ipod touch, which didn't play nice with ubuntu at all. Even my android smart phone wasn't great with it. My question for you is: What line(s) of audio players are ideal for syncing with ubuntu?
<DualBootToTheHea> Ok the TB drive is a STORAGE driev.
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: there are two different disks
<DualBootToTheHea> Nope.
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: ok no problem
<DualBootToTheHea> The second drive you see is likely irrelvant.
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: focus with me
<wildwind> xubuntu75w: are there any wired connections in the list?
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: no it's not
<Yoko|Work> Thank god he's not doing a RAID
<DualBootToTheHea> whatever.
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: it's very important
<DualBootToTheHea> Eric.
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<DualBootToTheHea> i did that. it indicated no progress or anything just new line at prompt
<ikonia> if you look at the boot report you can see that SDB1 contains the windows boot loader
<DualBootToTheHea> Eric ^
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<islandmonkey> OerHeks: No, that workaround did not work
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: type the above line ^^
 * OerHeks wonders if that XP is running on IDE-mode instead of AHCI
<ikonia> you can see it is booting from the wrong/second disk
<ikonia> it's that clear
<xubuntu75w> wildwind No, there aren't
<ikonia> sdb1 Boot files:        /boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, They have grub in sda
<OerHeks> islandmonkey, sad to hear that :-(
<ikonia> so it needs to boot from sda
<ikonia> it's that simple - there is no more work / debug needed
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: i know
<DualBootToTheHea> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<DualBootToTheHea> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ikonia> there is no need to mount any disks
<ikonia> the bios boot order is wrong
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: type sudo chroot /mnt
<timvisher-xubunt> is there a way to swap alt and super?
<EriC^^> ikonia: let him reinstall grub anyways
<ikonia> no
<nicofs> I've played a bit with various settings. Still my problem persists: some web pages load, some don't, some only patially; mail through thunderbird won't go out, but in. Networking is messed up - I don't know what to do. Please help!
<ikonia> that would be bad
<EriC^^> ikonia: how so?
<ikonia> applying grub to the second disk - woudl remove his only windows boot loader
<pilikeits> I have a question. i have two monitors and if i want to watch movie or youtube video on fullscreen on left monitor and if i mouseclick something on right monitor the fullscreen goes away. hmmm
<DualBootToTheHea> k. i did that (no signs it did anything) Eric
<cfhowlett> timvisher, sure. system > keyboard > keybindings
<EriC^^> ikonia: i mean installing to sda
<EriC^^> not the second
<ikonia> EriC^^: it's already on sda
<cfhowlett> !keybindings | pilikeits
<pilikeits> how i will prevent that to happen?
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: do you get a # prompt ?
<ikonia> we can see it's on SDA
<wildwind> rodney77: What program do you use to sync? Try MediaMonkey, it works with iPod an Android
<DualBootToTheHea> yes
<ikonia> we don't need to apply it to sda - boot report shows it as on sda
<ikonia> it's booting from sdb
<DualBootToTheHea> hold on Eric
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<ikonia> you can see this
<DualBootToTheHea> For Ikonia's sake:
<pilikeits> cfhowlett, what you mean?
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: you're 2 commands away, and there's no harm doing it
<ikonia> there is
<ikonia> do not do iot
<DualBootToTheHea> THIS is the PHYSICAL hardrive with BOTH OS on it: http://snag.gy/c8lFv.jpg
<ikonia> you have a sane grub
<rodney77> wildwind, MediaMonkey is fantastic, but the last time I checked there wasn't a native version for ubuntu
<DualBootToTheHea> the other one you see (if you see it) IS irrelevant. Just FYI
<EriC^^> ikonia: what's the harm in reinstalling grub to sda?
<ikonia> applying it to an already applied grub from an unknown chroot
<ikonia> fix the boot order
<timvisher-xubunt> cfhowlett: meaning system settings -> keybord -> keybindings? because i don't see the keybindings option there
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: use the drop down - you will see there is an sdb
<DualBootToTheHea> See? http://snag.gy/4gM40.jpg
<ikonia> in the top right
<DualBootToTheHea> That is STORAGE
<rodney77> wildwind, to answer your question, I use Nightingal
<rodney77> Nightingale
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: but your boot loader is on the storage disk
<DualBootToTheHea> SDB IS MY STORAGE DRIVE!
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: that is where it's booting from
<DualBootToTheHea> LOOK AT IT
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: please stop the caps
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: that is where the boot laoder is
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: that is where it is booting from
<DualBootToTheHea> how can you see that?
<brianblaze420> boot flags :)
<xubuntu75w> wildwind I'm going to try the right click thing, I'll be right back...
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: in the boot report
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: you pasted it earlier
<bubbasaures> last couple of lines on bootrepair states this
<DualBootToTheHea> Ok. fine. So do what now?
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: tell your bios to boot from the other disk
<DualBootToTheHea> I really don't want a boot sector on my SDB drive though :(
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: so it boots grub instead of windows
<DualBootToTheHea> But i guess that is maybe for another day.
<DualBootToTheHea> Why would Ubuntu Install not ask if two phyhsical drives were present which to use?
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: it does ask you, you probably just missed it
<DualBootToTheHea> Why wouldn't it make the LOGICAL choice and install on the same drive as the XP OS?
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: it did
<wildwind> nicofs: is there a page that fail to load every time?
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: it did
<DualBootToTheHea> I just chose "install alongside XP"
<Lixumux> hi all, in ubuntu 14.04 I am using gnome 3 flashback, how to get the gnome panels to autohide without the side effect of removing unity components, which I am unsure might break the system or prevent switching to unity if I want that later?
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: it installed it on the primary master
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: you are not booting from that drive though
<OerHeks> does your xp have satacontroller drivers at all? so strange you installed xp on such new hardware .. with 32 bit satacontroller drivers, that makes me think your sata controller is in IDE mode
<DualBootToTheHea> How is my storage drive the "primary master" if XP is on the other?
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: it can't know that you've told it to boot from the other disk
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: ubuntu is installed on the primary master, and so is grub
<timvisher-xubunt> cfhowlett: or maybe you means xfce4-settings-editor
<nicofs> wildwind, always the same pages don't load - it's not random. most prominent page is facebook
<DualBootToTheHea> Can you clarify what designates "primary master"
<DualBootToTheHea> ?
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: your WINDOWS install installed the boot loader on the the second drive - so ask microsoft
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: it appears that your other storage drive has a boot loader
<DualBootToTheHea> As the drive you are refering to has ONLY EVER contained music and files.
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: so ?
<cfhowlett> timvisher, I'm sorry, I thought you were on ubuntu no xubuntu ...
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: it would be better if you stopped arguing and started fixing
<DualBootToTheHea> lol.
<DualBootToTheHea> I'm trying to understand, not argue.
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: you've had it explained to you very clearly, and it's getting tedious you stating how wrong I am
<DualBootToTheHea> I can't really proceed with anything until i am sure i understand WTF is going on.
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: so either fix it, and accept the truth of the issue, or give it a rest
<DualBootToTheHea> i'm getting much closer now. THANK YOU
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: I've explained exactly what's going on
<DualBootToTheHea> THANK YOU
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: you are booting from your second drive
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: windows bootloader is on the second drive
<DualBootToTheHea> okay. that is unfortunate. :(
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: ubuntu has chosen to install it's bootloader to the drive with the OS on
<ikonia> you are not booting from that drive
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: the bootloader and partition table are only on the first 512bytes in mbr
<ikonia> your bios config is the problem
<ikonia> fix it
<DualBootToTheHea> "fix it" not detailed enough for this idiot.
<DualBootToTheHea> but thank you generally
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: open the bios - select the other disk from the boot drive order
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, it is in the shell as an addon, don't see anything on the fallback.
<brianblaze420> so when booting just choose the first drive probably F12 or go into bios and permanently change the order :)
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: use the temporary boot device menu that a lot of bioss have (normally F12) and seclect the other disk to test
<DualBootToTheHea> ok. But if i want to move all that crap to the correct drive, that is basically a complete reinstall of both at this point?
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: no
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: no - but one thing at a time
<DualBootToTheHea> Okay. I'll be back. Booted from drive 2.
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: what do you mean by remove all that crap?
<DualBootToTheHea> I mean i want to get any boot stuff on to the other drive.
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: everything is fine it's just that sdb has a boot loader and your bios may be booting it
<DualBootToTheHea> That TB drive should have no trace of an OS on it.
<DualBootToTheHea> period.
<EriC^^> DualBootToTheHea: it doesn't affect anything, it's just the first 512 bytes
<DualBootToTheHea> Ok. So i'm gonna go swtich boot order and be back.
<EriC^^> i think
<DualBootToTheHea> yes?
<ikonia> DualBootToTheHea: you're actually in a very good configuration point
<DualBootToTheHea> ^that's encouraging
<wildwind> nicofs: you can enable web developer tools in Firefox or Chrome and colect network requests log when loading that page. then paste it somewhere
<DualBootToTheHea> thanks for tolerating my idiocy.
<timvisher-xubunt> hmm. i'm still not seeing how to swap <Super> and <Alt> using xfce4-settings-editor
<timvisher-xubunt> assuming that's where i'm supposed to be
<Lixumux> bubbasaures, when selecting to install gnome-shell or gnome-shell-extensions, it informs me that it will REMOVE such things as unity-controlcenter and gnome-flashback..., sounds scary...
<cfhowlett> timvisher, KEYBOARD > Layout
<nicofs> wildwind, nothing happening there apart from Method: GET and status PENDING
<Yoko|Work> Question, is there anyway to downgrade from 12.04.5 to 12.04.4?
<ikonia> Yoko|Work: not really
<EriC^^> Yoko|Work: why would you want to do that?
<cfhowlett> Yoko|Work, nope.  reinstall.  no rollback.
<pavel_> hi friends ... i have one problem that i couldnt find a solution for it the problem is when i watch youtube 1080p it shown like pictures or the sound spliting from video and my pcs cpu goes on 100 but on 720p its fine but also uses cpu between 90-96 i changed firefox cache its same thing im using ubuntu 14.04 .thx
<Yoko|Work> NComputing software has to have 12.04.4 to work
<ikonia> Yoko|Work: which software
<Yoko|Work> 12.04.5 breaks whatever they do
<EriC^^> Yoko|Work: why exactly?
<reisio> pavel_: what resolution is your monitor at?
<wildwind> rodney77: hmm, I had always thought MediaMonkey has Linux version.
<cfhowlett> pavel_, 1080 is more demanding than 720.  could be your system isn't able to handle it.
<EriC^^> Yoko|Work: you could downgrade a certain package or so
<wildwind> nicofs: can you post screenshot?
<pavel_> intel singel core 900
<Yoko|Work> I'll play around with it, it's just a test VM that has 12.04.5 installed
<Yoko|Work> thanks!
<ikonia> Yoko|Work: what is the software you want to use
<Yoko|Work> NComputing
<Yoko|Work> vSpace Server
<Yoko|Work> Release notes say 12.04.2, but I've got it to work in 04.4, but not 04.5
<EriC^^> Yoko|Work: what does it error out on?
<pavel_>  but befor im switching to linux on windows was fine .then i have tested so many distributions its same with all just manjaro i can watch 1080p on normal screen but when i watch on full screen same problem .thx
<nicofs> wildwind, upload won't work. but console shows nothing except for "GET" and then status "Canceled" while no data whatsoever has been transferred...
<nicofs> I assume timeout
<Yoko|Work> It doesn't really give any error in terminal, just says its uncompressing the installation, they returns to bash prompt
<Yoko|Work> it should go through an install process and then ask to register the software
<Guest91947> ai de  ba  di  home
<EriC^^> DualBootInThePoo: did it work?
<DualBootInThePoo> YES... but...
<imbezol> hi guys. my audio just started sounding really warbly and has lots of artifacts when playing music with either amarok or just mplayer
<DualBootInThePoo> i had to boot from SDA not SDB ?
<EriC^^> great
<EriC^^> yes
<DualBootInThePoo> I am officially in a hard installed Ubuntu copy!
<pavel_> sorry is there anyone who can help me
<ikonia> DualBootInThePoo: so exactly what we told you
<DualBootInThePoo> I will buy you all a cheap round of beer.
<ikonia> problem solved
<DualBootInThePoo> ^thought you said to use SDB though?
<DualBootInThePoo> either way. THANK YOU
<ikonia> DualBootInThePoo: it depends on the bios ordere against the OS order
<ikonia> thats why I kept saying the "other" disk
<wildwind> nicofs: maybe your ISP uses content filtering and it works bad.
<DualBootInThePoo> okay. ... so this is "good to go" nothing else needed to scrub any OS junk off of SDB?
<ikonia> DualBootInThePoo: you don't need to change anything
<ikonia> you are in a good state now
<Bazyl> when i change to Thunderbird's window launchpad and top tool bar items disapear, how to fix it (ubuntu 14.04LTS, unity 7.2.3) ?
<DualBootInThePoo> ^you mean besides having XP on my computer, generally?
<nicofs> wildwind, other devices and os have no issues
<DualBootInThePoo> :D
<ikonia> DualBootInThePoo: I mean your boot configuration
<DualBootInThePoo> lol. but NOW what do i do?
<VanceX> DualBootInThePoo: YA!  ;)
<DualBootInThePoo> If i am not trouble shooting an OS. I am lost. :(
<EriC^^> DualBootInThePoo: update
<DualBootInThePoo> heard. :D
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, Do you have any 3rd party repos like a PPA involved here? The shell install, installs the fallback.
<DualBootInThePoo> ^getting the language files now so i can talk to the Cantonese and Bangladeshians.
<pavel_> hi friends please ... i have one problem that i couldnt find a solution for it the problem is when i watch youtube 1080p it shown like pictures or the sound spliting from video and my pcs cpu goes on 100 but on 720p its fine but also uses cpu between 90-96 i changed firefox cache its same thing im using ubuntu 14.04 .thx
<pilikeits> flash game maximiser didn't work for me. I want to use firefox and watch fullscreen youtube with left monitor.
<Lixumux> bubbasaures, not sure what you mean?
<saleem> how to make local repository and make it go from my own path in ftp using ubuntu 12.05
<Lixumux> bubbasaures, I have gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, What you describe makes no sense, so I'm trying to figure out how you got there. Extra repos add dependencies at times causing similar problems.
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, Sounds like a PPA.
<Lixumux> bubbasaures, yes, that is a PPA that I needed to get gnome3 in the first place...
<Lixumux> bubbasaures, should I remove that PPA after I installed gnome3?
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, We only support what is in the ubuntu repos not 3rd parties like PPA's, Here is the warning from the one you're using "The packages here have been deemed not ready for general use, they have known bugs and/or regressions,"
<bubbasaures> !ppa-purge | Lixumux If you want to remove the ppa
<ubottu> Lixumux If you want to remove the ppa: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Saleem> how to make local repository using my own path in ftp://ipaddress in ubuntu 12.04
<EriC^^> !offline | Saleem i think this explains it
<ubottu> Saleem i think this explains it: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Saleem> can u give me full guide link
<EriC^^> Saleem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<Lixumux> bubbasaures, ubottu, no - I dont want to destroy the gnome3 setup, just want to figure out how I can set the gnome3 panels to autohide without removing other components from the system...
<Saleem> can we put ftp://then ip address/folder name
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, What release are you running?
<EriC^^> Saleem: i think so
<Saleem> i am using 12.04
<Lixumux> bubbasaures, ubuntu 14.04 with gnome3
<zykotick9> Saleem: you might want to look into apt-cacher-ng perhaps... i'm not clear what you want though.
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, gnome 3 the shell and fallback are in the 14.04 repos, you just do not understand, you did not need the ppa.
<EriC^^> Saleem: if ftp doesn't work http should
<Saleem> i want to install software using local repository instead of going to internet
<timvisher-xubunt> cfhowlett: are we talking about this? http://i.imgur.com/kxs9wSq.png
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, And what you have installed we don;t support.
<rr1991> Hi. I want to backup the whole /home folder, but instead of having scheduled backups, I would like to have to whole map mirrorred on an external drive, pretty much like how you would have it with a cloud. So that every time I adjust/create/delete a file, the same happens on that external drive. What software can do this?
<Rory> rr1991: You can do it natively with a bind mount in fstab
<Saleem> i need atlease step by step guide it will do it
<Lixumux> bubbasaures, so what should I do to get a gnome3 standard/supported configuration?
<pilikeits> im in shock now :D i did some googling and this problem A) has been around a long time B) is only fixable by "dirty hacks". There should be button in display settings to make it primary so that flash videos etc. will be fullscreen what ever you do in another screen. Hmm..
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, If all is good on your install beyond this use the ppa-purge, than install the gnome-shell it loads the fallback as well.
<Lixumux> I have seen warnings online about some of the gnome3 installations removing parts of the system and making it unstable or not working. I want to be able to choose between unity and gnome3 at the login screen
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, I'm a bit concerned however you did not know this was in the repos, so we don't now how stable your setup is, be sure to be backed up.
<Lixumux> bubbasaures, and the "fallback" is the function that provides a way to choose unity ?
<rr1991> Rory: is there graphical software for that? Too inexperienced to do this on an important system that is not mine.
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, No the fallback is what you said from the beginning you are running, you called it flashback.
<bubbasaures> These are all desktops
<Lixumux> bubbasaures, I saw that it was in the repos, but several online articles said to add that PPA first and do an apt-get update before installing, including posts at ubuntu.com
<Rory> !fstab | rr1991
<ubottu> rr1991: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rodney77> What would be a good mobile device to pick up if I wanted to try out Ubuntu Touch?
<basil1x> Onea those Nexus thingies.
<basil1x> Seems they get all the support.
<zykotick9> !touch | rodney77
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, You have to know what your doing not just install on someones word, you have to know the context. Is it an opinion, is it a need that is personal, is it vaild for support here.
<ubottu> rodney77: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Lixumux> bubbasaures, right - so I should purge/remove that one, and then (re-)install exactly what from the repos?
<reisio> rodney77: they've a list in the channel /topic, IIRC
<Saleem> how to fix unable to locate package package name
<Saleem> in ubuntu 12.04
<rodney77> thanks guys
<bubbasaures> Lixumux, purge and install the gnome shell it seems. YOU were trying to to get the autohide, it is a different desktop than the flashback or unity, be sure it's what you want.
<Saleem> how to fix unable to locate package package name in ubuntu 12.04
<Saleem> can anyone give me steps
<rodney77> reisio, how do I access that list?
<pilikeits> i don't want to install chrome to my ubuntu and still want fullscreen for youtube with my 1 monitor.
<basil1x> just press the full-screen icon
<reisio> rodney77: /msg alis list #ubuntu-touch
<reisio> rodney77: or /join #ubuntu-touch, /topic
<pilikeits> basil1x, but then when i press something on my second monitor the fullscreen goes away!
<basil1x> Can you not press anything on your second monitor?
<basil1x> And have it behave properly, I mean.
<pilikeits> basil1x, 1 monitor is my youtube with fullscreen and if i click anything in my 2 monitor the 1 monitors fullscreen goes away
 * basil1x would just use the youtube downloader, and watch the videos in VLC fullscreen.
<pilikeits> basil1x, yeah... maybe i have to do that extra work :/. Its a shame that i have to do extra stuff because of that.  hmmm... Ok i will try to program something plah :).
<basil1x> Sorry, but the inner workings of Flash are not something I'm familiar with.
<pilikeits> basil1x, thats all right it isn't your or anybodys fault :D But its just one thing more what has to be fixed :P
<djigit> Hi to all! When I install mysql, it ask me first settings (user, password, etc), but I forgot it. How I can to reset this settings. Sorry for my broken English! Thanks )
<reisio> djigit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<djigit> Thank you!
<reisio> NP!
<MarcusVinter> Hello wonderful people.
<christian_> Hey there is there anybody who can help me figure out what these packets are and if i should be worried about it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9354102/
<MrSavage> Hi all
<MarcusVinter> Can anyone help me. for the last two days, my server running squid proxy seems to go down around this time, and I cant get a remote console as it errors "too many files open". Once i reboot the box its all working again. Any ideas?
<lostblur> apologies for a noob question but i just installed ubuntu and many websites i visit, like twitter, facebook, gmail, cause a little drop down menu to pop up and ask if i want to install that website for "extra features, and quicker access" each pop up has the ubuntu logo, but no link or further details on what it is referring to. is it some kind of an applet? browser extension? standalone? i let gamil install tis prompt, but
<lostblur> all it seems to do is opn up the website when i click it, i dont want to trial and error others and clutter up the system. so does anyone have an answer?
<solsTiCe> lostblur: I never seen such a thing. I recommend extreme caution
<rickb> Hello, I'm looking for a way to block an incoming connection that has port 80 or 443 open. So when something makes a connection to me, they will be "blocked" via firewall if either port is open on their end.
<CosmicSpirit> <lostblur> check this if you are getting messages similar to one shown in the link http://askubuntu.com/questions/203100/what-does-would-you-like-to-install-twitter-mean
<solsTiCe> christian_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martian_packet
<christian_> solstice thanks i already read this but someone told me that it might be a sign for ip spoofing
<yunus> Ø®
<yunus> خخخخخخخخخخخ
<lostblur> thanks
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  how can i capture the RAW request, including all headers, cookies and params?  im trying to debug why a curl request is getting me authenticated on a website yet my programatic solution is not.
<solsTiCe> christian_: yes that's a sign. you can definitvely drop those packet with some firewall rules. adding some iptables rules
<christian_> solstice do you happen to know how what i would have to do?
<bekks> You dont have to create firewall settings for such packets, there is a kernel setting for it.
<solsTiCe> bekks: I found one to log martian packet but not to drop them
<bekks> Yeah, and thats basically enough, since martian packages arent necessarily a bad sign.
<trism> arooni-mobile: with curl? curl -i
<trism> arooni-mobile: sorry I guess that wouldn't be the request that would be the reply
<contrast> Greetings, everyone. I just installed some updates (on 14.04) and now my onboard soundcard isn't being recognized (though it still comes up under `sudo aplay -l`). Help, please? Need to get to bed soon and my computer is my alarm clock.
<trism> arooni-mobile: ahh, curl -v
<Sleepnbum> anyone have an antivirus recommendation for Ubuntu?  I wanna scan a windows disk
<srikar> Hi guys, I am having problem with laptop battery on ubunut
<srikar> ubuntu
<rr1991> When I switch users in 14.04, unity left bar is corrup. Its display is incorrect, up until I click the non-visible ubuntu icon and the dash opens, then everything is OK from then on. I'm using a nvidia 304 graphics driver with dual screen. Any clue on how to fix this?
<srikar> its a new dell laptop and it gives charging around 6 hrs in windows and only 2 and half hours for ubuntu
<solsTiCe> Sleepnbum: the only one I know is clamav
<srikar> Any suggestions ?
<Sleepnbum> solsTiCe thanks!
<solsTiCe> srikar: you could try to install laptop-mode-tools that will provide ways tor educe power drain on the battery.
<solsTiCe> there is also TLP but you need a PPA I think
<srikar> yeah I have read about that
<reisio> srikar: yeah you might need to reconfigure something
<srikar> does adding PPA might land us in trouble ?
<reisio> from laptop-mode-tools
<reisio> it doesn't load all its things by default
<CosmicSpirit> srikar u can also install PowerTop to see what's taking the power
<srikar> oh ok thanks solsTiCe reisio
<srikar> sure CosmicSpirit
<srikar> thanks
<solsTiCe> srikar: there is also powertop that will help you track down the most poroblematic thing
<solsTiCe> oops.
<MrSavage> can someone say my name
<reisio> monsieur savage
<BluesKaj> heh, too late, no patience
<rypervenche> Mr_Sheesh:
<rypervenche> err
<rypervenche> That was fail on two levels.
<contrast> Greetings, everyone. I just installed some updates (on 14.04) and now my onboard soundcard isn't being recognized (already tried rolling back to the old kernel, no dice). Help, please? Need to get to bed soon and my computer is my alarm clock.
<kish> guys, i need help
<kish> i run a pc that has all of gnome installed
<kish> and i want to remove everything to slim the thing down to a server
<bekks> kish: Does it run Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Mint server :-D
<kish> bekks, of course!
<kish> heh.
<ulkesh> forgive me ahead of time as this may be a crazy question, but is there software for Ubuntu that provides an SFTP server that does not use users on the system? (i.e. it uses users set up in a configuration file/etc)
<ses1984> hi, i'm trying to find more detailed information about the integrated audio in my PC. the sound settings just say "built in audio"
<ses1984> lspci -vvv says "Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller" but i dont think intel makes audio controllers...
<kish> ulkesh, the answer is yes!
<kish> there is a ftp user usually
<ses1984> if i go to acer, the manufacturer's website, it just says 'realtek' but not which model
<kish> runs as a daemon.
<ulkesh> kish: my point is that i'd like to have an sftp service that doesn't require me to `adduser`, but instead read user auth/config from a configuration file
<ulkesh> kish: or `useradd`, rather
<contrast> ses1984: Are you trying to find out because your onboard audio quit working, by chance? I have that same audio chip and it just stopped working after an update.
<ses1984> nope it's working fine, so far, i'm on 14.04 x64 up to date
<contrast> hmm
<rypervenche> ulkesh: Not that I know of. You would have to use a different method of authentication, such as LDAP or something. When you log in using SFTP, it needs a home directory, a user, and permissions.
<ses1984> i'm trying to find the specs on it, like what is the signal to noise ratio. basically i'm trying to decide if i should buy a better sound card
<bekks> ulkesh: øu can use proftpd or vsftpd with a virtual user setup.
<ulkesh> rypervenche: okay thanks, we may just have to add the users then and chroot them to the folder they would be allowed to upload files to...i was just hoping to avoid creating users in the system
<ulkesh> bekks: oh okay, i'll check those out, thank you
<bekks> ulkesh: you dont need to create system users :)
<squinty> ses1984:  if you install inxi (https://code.google.com/p/inxi/) it will display your current audio card setup.
<ses1984> thanks i'll try that
<squinty> ses1984: squinty@ubuntu14041:~$ inxi -Ax
<squinty> Audio:     Card Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller   driver: snd_hda_intel bus-ID: 00:1b.0  Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v: k3.13.0-40-generic
<contrast> Anyone know anything about what the permissions sound be on the devices under /dev/snd? The HDMI device, which is working, has extended permissions assigned, while the onboard, which is not working, does not.
<squinty> ses1984:  type in inxi -Ax to see similar output to the above
<ses1984> it says the exact same thing as lspci Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller
<ses1984> i'm trying to find the specifications online and no luck
<ses1984> i dont know if the "intel" thing is just some OEM thing, because if you look up Aspire TC-605 on acer's website it says "realtek" under audio driver downloads
<ses1984> that is my main clue that this is not an intel audio thing
<dabbeduller> Hi! I have problems registering on https://login.launchpad.net/. Captcha asks for two words, while picture shows house numbers. How do I solve this?
<trism> dabbeduller: they count numbers as words, just type the numbers
<dabbeduller> I did three times, but validation failed.
<trism> dabbeduller: it can take a few tries, captchas are terrible
<dabbeduller> Captcha input field (text field) says "Type the two words" while the picture shows a single number.
<dabbeduller> Tell me about it, haha :)
<bekks> dabbeduller: Can you show us that captcha? :)
<bynarie> i have an odd situation. when installing ubuntu 14.10, i have to set nomodeset in the kernel options... then my nvidia card doesnt function properly... when installing 14.04.1 i DONT have to set nomodeset and my video card works fine.. any ideas?
<dabbeduller> I guess i can upload a image to some image-site?
<bynarie> anyone?
<MrSavage> I need help trying to mount
<MrSavage> oh wait wrong channel
<dabbeduller> bekks, here you go: http://i58.tinypic.com/2vkxg82.png
<squinty> bynarie:  afik you should be able to install with nomodeset and then use "Additional Drivers" to install the nvidia drivers.  once installed tweak with nvidia X server settings
<bynarie> squinty, i know how to install the nvidia drivers, but they never load properly.. for example: when loading steam, i get an error about opengl not supported
<bynarie> when i load the "nvidia-settings", i dont get all of the options
<alexa> How to change alternative key? For example, when I press alt gr + D, I get “ . I would like to change that, so it prints another character. How to do that?
<bekks> dabbeduller: So just generate a new captcha
<dabbeduller> I did about ten times. Keeps giving me numbers.
<dagerik> the cron daemon is sending email, but the From: header is From: Cron Daemon <root>. How can I specify my own From header?
<bynarie> squinty, wierd thing tho is that i did a dist-upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 and it still works fine... only when doing a fresh install of 14.10 it dont work
<dabbeduller> ..which won't validate.
<bynarie> IMO, 14.10 is faster for me
<dabbeduller> It doesn't work on https://login.ubuntu.com/ either. I don't think there will be many new Ubuntu One users before this is fixed..
<squinty> dabbeduller:  fwiw, the capt displays words here.  maybe try another browser or see if maybe one of your browser plugins is causing an issue
<dabbeduller> Sure, give me a sec :)
<dabbeduller> Nope, getting same error in different browser.
<OerHeks> dabbeduller, if you cannot solve it,. hit the top icon to reload a new captcha
<EriC^^> use the audio captcha
<dabbeduller> I reloaded about ten new captchas, all of which won't validate.
<dabbeduller> Okay, audio captcha it is.
<bensen123> hi guys
<EriC^^> hi guy
<bensen123> got a new question
<reisio> bensen123: prove it!
<fog_proxy> Does any one has experience with pptpd？I installed it in ubuntu，and it worked yesterday but failed today. I didn't change anything，but via the log I can't see any GRE
<bensen123> great! coz I'm gonna ^^
<bensen123> have a kernel panic resuming after suspend
<dabbeduller> Doesn't accept audio captcha either. Anyway...How do I join the Norwegian documentation team?!
<theadmin> fog_proxy: Sure it's not a problem with the server?
<theadmin> Oh err
<bensen123> hmm let me give you more detail
<theadmin> Wait, is pptpd the server or the client?
<bensen123> but first got to look the pic to find the error
<bensen123> oh god
<bensen123> remembered
<bensen123> mei_me error
<fog_proxy> theadmin: I am not sure，but the server is vps setuped by myself
<theadmin> "setuped"
<theadmin> fog_proxy: I see
<nikola_> hi
<reisio> thebomb
<reisio> nikola_: hi
<nikola_> what's up :)
<reisio> 'bout luncheon time
<fog_proxy> theadmin: the problem now is I don't know how to dig out the root cause
<bensen123> has anyone ever heard mei_me error while resuming from suspend mode?
<alexa> If anyone's interested, I would like to share my solution for remapping alternative characters: All you need is to change file in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols. Of course, you should edit your layout. Mine was rs.
<fog_proxy> theadmin: logs give me too few info，even i enabled ppp debug
<dabbeduller> So yeah, there is an issue with registering on Ubuntu One. Now you know. Have a nice day.
<reisio> since there are other free services that provide more space, not sure why I'd use it
<NegativeFlare> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> Because the Ubuntu One authentification is used for the Ubuntu online services.
<designbybeck_> Sometimes my YouTube videos flicker after a while when using Firefox
<reisio> bekks: is it still?
<morsnowski> designbybeck_: swap the batteries
<bekks> reisio: AFAIK yes.
<designbybeck_> desktop morsnowski
<reisio> what does that get you?
<reisio> one fewer of the million authentication tokens you already keep track of? :)
<morsnowski> :9
<marioxcc> Hi. Which forum software would you recommend for a small community (It will be installed in a VPS)?. Using a daemon database such a MySQL is ok.
<bekks> reisio: The ability to log in to launchpad, e.g. :)
<reisio> bekks: sounds like a good way to link the security of your data and your launchpad account :p
<reisio> that is, a bad way :p
<bekks> reisio: ?
<abrams> Hello
<reisio> 'lo
<JUSTYOU> hi all
<lisa_> hi
<bubbasaures> it,,,it's you JUSTYOU
<JUSTYOU> yes
<JUSTYOU> lisa_
<JUSTYOU> bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> JUSTYOU, Do you have a support need?
<JUSTYOU> yes
<timvishet> is there any way to maintain multiple keyboard mappings for multiple devices. mac's have their modifier key mappings on a per input-device level.
<marioxcc> Hi. Which forum software would you recommend for a small community (It will be installed in a VPS)?. Using a daemon database such a MySQL is ok.
<timvishet> i have 2 main keyboards that i use, one where i'd like alt and super swapped, and the other (internal keyboard) where i'd like them to be at their default locations
<dagerik> the cron daemon do not accept the MAILFROM var. How can I specify from header?
<timvishet> the only thing i've found would require a restart of x every time i wanted to change configurations: https://radu.cotescu.com/remapping-keys-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<josharenson> I'm trying to make a vivid chroot on my nex4, but I get this error. "E: Failed getting release file http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/vivid/Release"
<josharenson> even though the URL is valid, and the device is online
<DJones> josharenson: It might be worth asking in #ubuntu+1 for that, probably not many people here have any experience with vivid, at least #ubuntu+1 is likely to have early testers using it
<josharenson> DJones, will do, figured its a mk-sbuild issue and not a vivid issue
<thehills> I hope I'm in the right place. I need help.
<EriC^^> thehills: ask away
<NegativeFlare> !ask | thehills
<ubottu> thehills: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nightfly> How can I make preseed (partman-auto/expert_recipe) leave free space on the disk?
<thehills> using Ubuntu Studio 14.04 none of my audio cds or any dvd will mount
<NegativeFlare> thehills: Have you checked dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> thehills: maybe the #ubuntustudio guys might also know?
<thehills> NegativeFlare no but I've tried so many things already. I don't know where to check dmsg
<NegativeFlare> thehills: dmesg is a command that you use in the terminal, that tells you stuff about the kernel, etc.
<thehills> ok thanks
<hussam_> hi
<EriC^^> thehills: what error do you get?
<thehills> dmesg has a lot of lines that say unaligned transfer a couple of lines that say Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 5
<thehills> the block numbers change
<NegativeFlare> thehills: sounds like the CD/DVD drive is having problems mounting the Disc
<lotuspsychje> thehills: did your dvd work on another Os recently?
<Shapeshifter> If I have two displays with widely varying pixel density, can I configure X such that it uses different DPI settings for the two displays (without having to run 2 separate X servers)?
<thehills> does that mean probably hardware. It worked fine on Ubuntu 12.04
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> thehills: on now ubuntu studio 14.04?
<thehills> yes now I have ubuntu studio 14.04
<Mozz_> .
<lotuspsychje> thehills: did you upgrade or fresh install?
<thehills> fresh install
<Mozz_> selam
<lotuspsychje> !english | Mozz_
<ubottu> Mozz_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<NegativeFlare> thehills: its possible that it could be hardware related yes, but if it worked recently then I'm not sure why its doing now.
<thehills> it used to at the very least play audio cds now nothing
<EriC^^>  Shapeshifter xrandr maybe?
<nithin> hi
<Mozz_> thank you
<nithin> is there any way that we can install iTunes on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nithin: wine or playonlinux
<nithin> I am sorry.. I am new to ubuntu
<Loshki> thehills: boot the 12.04.4 live cd and see if the drive works. If so, it's software. If not, it's hardware...
<lotuspsychje> nithin: there is also libmobiledevice to sync apple devices to ubuntu
<thehills> thanks Loshki that's a good idea to test it again.
<lotuspsychje> Loshki: nice idea indeed
<nithin> Thank you <lotuspsychje>
<nithin> how do I install that?
<marioxcc> nithin: I don't know, but even if there is, the products from Apple or any other proprietary programs should be avoided. They put their users into total control of the developer. See <https://gnu.org/philosophy/malware-apple.html>
<bartoas> can i get any help with setting irc to run under tor?
<MikeandIke> Windows forever hooray boys hooray! Down with the linux traitor
<MikeandIke> daf
<MikeandIke> Windows forever hooray boys hooray! Down with the linux traitor
<MikeandIke> adf
<MikeandIke> Windows forever hooray boys hooray! Down with the linux traitor
<MikeandIke> sdaf
<unopaste> MikeandIke you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<NegativeFlare> MikeandIke: I wouldn't if I were you.
<lotuspsychje> nithin: just searched libmobiledevice, but seems doesnt show up on apt-cache anymore
<EriC^^> !find libmobiledevice
<lotuspsychje> !tor | bartoas
<ubottu> Package/file libmobiledevice does not exist in utopic
<ubottu> bartoas: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<nithin> I could not find it
<EriC^^> !find libmobiledevice precise
<MikeandIke> sorry xD
<ubottu> Package/file libmobiledevice does not exist in precise
<MikeandIke> I just had to do that at least once.
<bartoas> thx
<lotuspsychje> nithin: i tryed itunes older version on wine, once that worked
<MikeandIke> won't happpen again :P
<Bashing-om> bartoas: Ask in #freenode . They will be better able to advise.
<MikeandIke> NegativeFlare can you see what i am saying now
<momomo> I have some bug here. When I close the lid, my external display or laptop goes down. Even if power settings is do nothing. I have tweak tool installed as well, and it is the same there. WTF is wrong?
<NegativeFlare> MikeandIke: of course, you were unmuted
<nithin> Alright.. Thank you.. I never thought someone will answer my question; But this one really works.. I just started liking ubuntu...
<MikeandIke> The reason i called linux a traitor is because.. It don't have flash player really just in chrome flash player is really dead in ubuntu now..
<lotuspsychje> nithin: ubuntu will change your life :p
<MikeandIke> and 90% of the web uses flash player so ubuntu is useless without it
<lotuspsychje> MikeandIke: dont say things like that, when your not sure
<thehills> lol nithin my whole family uses Ubuntu now
<nithin> Thehills: :)
<Loshki> MikeandIke: both chromium and firefox play flash (more or less) well enough.
<bynarie> i need the command "pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover" to run at bootup.. can i just put a script in /etc/init.d
<bynarie> ?
<MikeandIke> I am sure of this.
<MikeandIke> ubuntu has a long outdated flash player..
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<MikeandIke> a few years ago adobe killed off ubuntu flash player LOL
<basil1x> Once HTML5 becomes common, Adobe will regret that.
<BluesKaj> MikeandIke, use chrome and pepperflash
<bynarie> lotuspsychje, thanks
<NegativeFlare> Alright guys, keep it on topic.
<trism> MikeandIke: chrome has 15.0.0.239
<MikeandIke> nope when html5 becomes common people will still use flash player along with it.. Then ubuntu will be dead and gone! XD
<lotuspsychje> !ot | MikeandIke
<ubottu> MikeandIke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MikeandIke> I can do whatever i want..
<Pici> MikeandIke: No, this channel has guidelines.
<MikeandIke> Me and my friends might try to DdoSing ubuntu site and freenode servers if you mess with me
<NegativeFlare> MikeandIke: Sorry, keep it with the rules. Or you'll have to leave.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<MikeandIke> WE are anonymous
<MikeandIke> we are legion
<bynarie> lotuspsychje, i got it working properly.. thanks buddy!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: Glad you made it! :-)
<bynarie> lol
<nithin> catch you guys later... gotta go...
<lotuspsychje> nithin: come again
<nithin> Thank you for the support
<nithin> sure...
<lotuspsychje> just for the info, firefox 34 is out
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.10.2 (utopic), package size 38960 kB, installed size 91169 kB
<fuqdempigz> hey there
<fuqdempigz> Firefox 34 eh?
<fuqdempigz> Not bad
<lotuspsychje> you can read improvements on omgubuntu
<fuqdempigz> Thatnks lotuspsychje
<jfmcarreira> !info plasma
<lotuspsychje> fuqdempigz: np
<ubottu> Package plasma does not exist in utopic
<FangornTheEnt> Hello. I have a problem and was hoping that the internet people could help me with it.
<jfmcarreira> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~pre2-4build1 (utopic), package size 1313 kB, installed size 4170 kB
<fuqdempigz> Please elaborate FangornTheEnt
<eb0t> you guys should get into networking
<eb0t> its fantastic
<fuqdempigz> What sort of networking eb0t?
<lfrlucas> ntfs
<eb0t> you name it
<NegativeFlare> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fuqdempigz> How about I uplink your ass?
<eb0t> hmm sounds nice
<FangornTheEnt> I am trying to install Ubuntu (Trusty Tahr) on a PC that I accidentally wiped of Windows. I have a flashdrive that has Ubuntu ready for boot to install but it isn't recognized by the computer. I have another flashdrive that doesn't have it installed but is recognized. I also have a chromebook at my disposal. Any way to boot or do I need to install to the good USB?
<lfrlucas> how to change disk label?
<remmy_> i just installed ubuntu and the battery is no longer charging. What do I need to do?
<lfrlucas> !info label
<ubottu> Package label does not exist in utopic
<lfrlucas> !info ntfs
<ubottu> Package ntfs does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: you cant boot the usb stick?
<mbalmer> remmy_, attach the power supply
<NegativeFlare> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2013.1.13AR.1-2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 458 kB, installed size 1609 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<Pici> !msgthebot | lfrlucas
<ubottu> lfrlucas: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<remmy_> i have the charger connected to the computer
<eb0t> maybe it needs a driver remmy
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: did you try change boot order at bios? or f12 to choose usb boot
<mbalmer> plug it into the wall socket as well
<yaszko> :p
<remmy_> yeah everything is plugged in
<FangornTheEnt> Yeah. The USB that has it installed isn't recognized and the USB that doesn't have it is recognized. I tried copying the files to the recognized USB but the computer still says "Missing Operating System". I have chosen to boot from USB and tried letting it run. Neither work.
<remmy_> its stuck at 70$
<remmy_> %
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: is this an uefi machine? did you disable secreboot?
<lotuspsychje> secureboot
<FangornTheEnt> lotuspsychje: it's a BIOS machine.
<k1l> remmy_: if the battery is old it could be that its not going to 100% anymore. ubuntu shows that state. maybe windows calls the 70% still 100%
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: how did you create your usb?
<FangornTheEnt> lotuspsychje: A friend of mine did it because there is no way to create the USB with a Chromebook.
<remmy_> its a pretty new computer, I got it about 6 months ago
<eb0t> well remmy maybe a couple cells in he battery are gone
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: maybe the stick is badly made?
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: missing operating system sounds like the hd wants to boot
<eb0t> use the computer for  a while ...as the charge drops as long as it recharges to 70 percent then its good to go
<FangornTheEnt> lotuspsychje: Doubt it. Is there any way to use the files I have from the bad USB by transferring them to the good USB?
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: i would try that universal usb installer from ubuntu site
<remmy_> ok cool
<remmy_> thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: there is also a boot cd image 'plop boot manager' that can force your machine to boot an usb
<remmy_> have a good one
<FangornTheEnt> lotuspsychje: Ok. But it says no OS even with a force boot from USB
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: what does happens when you try to boot your usb
<OerHeks> FangornTheEnt, in some bios types you need to set your usb in 2 places, boot priority and hdd priority
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: sounds like the usb isnt set right indeed
<FangornTheEnt> OerHeks: I'll try that.
<Bashing-om> FangornTheEnt: Maybe the .iso is bad ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows .
<OerHeks> FangornTheEnt, or try an other port
<FangornTheEnt> The bad USB isn't recognized on any port. The good USB is "Missing operating system" on all ports. Is there a way to copy the files so that it will boot?
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: i rather think its like OerHeks said your bios is not set to boot usb everywhere
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: check boot priority, boot sequence,etc
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: you can check if your usb stick works on another machine?
<FangornTheEnt> Both USBs are recognized and work with the chromebook. The boot priority is set to USB Diskette on Key/USB Hard Disk then USB CD/DVD ROM Drive then the Notebook HD
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: did you check sata layout, some bios have settings there also
<FangornTheEnt> Should I enable boot from USB floppy?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: go tru all bios options, makes no sense it doesnt boot the usb
<lotuspsychje> if you sure your usb stick has working ubuntu on it;..
<FangornTheEnt> I have gone through all the options unless there's some hidden menu I can't see
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: what mobo bios is this?
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: try that plop boot manager write on a cdrom, and force your usb to boot
<lotuspsychje> if that doesnt work, its a bad usb
<FangornTheEnt> Can I just extract the zip or do I need to do something else?
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: burn as an image to the cd
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: check on their site howto
<FangornTheEnt> Slight problem with that. I have Chromebook. The Chromebook can't do that afaik.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> FangornTheEnt: maybe the ##hardware guys might also know howto set usb first
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<bubbasaures> FangornTheEnt, There must be a per-session boot menu?
<FangornTheEnt> bubbasaures: Nope.
<ikeboy> is there a way to extract from nautilus that doesn't cache the result on the home drive?
<bubbasaures> FangornTheEnt, What chrome model is this
<FangornTheEnt> bubbasaures: It's a school issued Samsung first gen
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<Bundestrojaner> are there any known problems with security.ubuntu.com?
<Bundestrojaner> apt-get update waits already ~10 mins for an answer from it
<jost> How do I force apt to reload package lists?
<bubbasaures> Bundestrojaner, That link is not the same as your security in the sources.list
<mimozir> slm
<jost> I have a system, where a normal apt-get update does not show the update for libc6
<bubbasaures> !libc6
<guntbert> jost: sudo apt-get update doesn't show anything, only sudo apt-get upgrade does
<bubbasaures> !find libc6
<Bundestrojaner> bubbasaures: atm, it says "100% [Connected to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::18)]" (translated from german)
<ubottu> Found: libc6, libc6-arm64-cross, libc6-armel-armhf-cross, libc6-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-cross, libc6-dbg, libc6-dev, libc6-dev-arm64-cross, libc6-dev-armel-armhf-cross, libc6-dev-armel-cross (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libc6&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<yaszko> Does anyone here have some nice script to save TMUX sessions ?
<netlar> How do I upgrade to Duplicity 0.6.24?
<bubbasaures> Bundestrojaner, Dud you posted a web page, you do not understand. Change the repos
<bubbasaures> Dude*
<jost> guntbert: apt-get upgrade does not show an update for libc6, but the installed version is "2.19-0ubuntu6.3", the latest version is "2.19-0ubuntu6.4"
<mimozir_> slm
<netlar> It does not appear to be in the repository
<k1l> Bundestrojaner: that sounds more like a network issue on your ISP?
<netlar> I read that there was a bug in duplicity 0.6.23
<Bundestrojaner> k1l: everything else works, and it read many repos succesfully.
<guntbert> jost: apparently you are on 14.04 while I am on 14.10
<jost> guntbert: correct.
<Bundestrojaner> bubbasaures: i didn't post a website, i've only posted the last line from apt-get update
<Bundestrojaner> bubbasaures: and what is wrong with my repos? so this url doesn't belong there?
<genii> netlar: You could also try the duplicity-team PPA for version 7
<netlar> genii: Don't want to add another PPS
<netlar> PPA
<genii> netlar: Then your othr option is to compile it yourself.
<netlar> genii: Why is that version not in the repository?
<jeetr> is there better options besides mozillas thunderbird???
<rgb3> rgb3 Welcome to the channel
<rgb3> richardjs Welcome to the channel
<rgb3> ejuan Welcome to the channel
<guntbert> rgb3: stop
<rgb3> holymac_ Welcome to the channel
<genii> netlar: Probably because 6.25 is the last release of that series and they are going to just go to 7
<bubbasaures> Bundestrojaner, You may just need to change the repos called go the ubuntu software center click edit than software sources. Than first tab has a drop down "Download from choose other and let it find the best one.
<genii> netlar: But only the devs know for sure.
<OerHeks> hmm how do i read this,  was 0.6.24 not published ? https://launchpad.net/duplicity/+milestone/0.6.24
<netlar> genii: Just i read there is a corruption in 0.6.23
<guntbert> bubbasaures: the security repo will not change
<netlar> I am confused, thought 14.04 did updates to correct problems for 5 years
<genii> netlar: From http://duplicity.nongnu.org/   "Please NOTE: The 0.6 series is in the process of being deprecated and the 0.6.25 release is the last release of the series that will receive new additions or enhancements. It will continue to receive critical bug fixes to support distributions with long term support. The major focus of development will be on the 0.7 series."
<netlar> genii: Ok, so I just need to wait for Ubuntu 14.04 to get 0.7?
<genii> netlar: That, or add the PPA as I said earlier
<Bundestrojaner> bubbasaures: thx :)
<netlar> genii: I am wary of adding PPA's read they can create conflicts when upgrading to next Ubuntu release
<bubbasaures> guntbert, Really, I know that, any repos can be having issues is all an easy check.
<genii> netlar: Yes, when that happens, you need to run ppa-purge on them
<guntbert> bubbasaures: I don't get your point - you told someone with problems getting updates from security.ubuntu.com to switch to another mirror - which will in no way remedy his problem with security.ubuntu.com
<netlar> genii ok thanks
<bubbasaures> Bundestrojaner, Is the problem fixed?
<Bundestrojaner> bubbasaures: yes, it is. i chose another server from an university near me
<bubbasaures> I rest my case. ;)
<guntbert> bubbasaures: facts speak for themselves :-))   although I still don't get how that could help
<_war10ck_> I need some help with the update-alternatives for gcc
<_war10ck_> When switching versions, if I use sudo, it allows me to switch but does not allow when trying in non-sudo
<_war10ck_> Is it a proper behavious?
<bekks> Yes.
<bekks> You are not allowed to switch global alternatives as a user.
<_war10ck_> bekks: Even for gcc?
<bekks> _war10ck_: for every global alternative.
<_war10ck_> bekks: hmm, I am using this alternatives portion only for gcc, okay cool - I will switch using sudo then
<bubbasaures> guntbert, we only got a partial link to security.ubuntu.com which shows us the web page not the sub are pointed at, to be honest you are just being a jerk, your arguement is and was not needed and is a waste of all our times. You have no specific explanation just criticism, I'm a longterm user, there were a number of variables there we just happened to get this fixed, could of just been any number of reasons.
<bubbasaures> and welcome to ignore
<the_tricky> hello there
<the_tricky> can someone check if i am trying to make a bootable usb the right way?
<the_tricky> here is what i got
<the_tricky> a flash stick
<the_tricky> fat32, msdos partition table
<the_tricky> then i am doing:
<the_tricky> sudo dd if=/home/image.iso of=/dev/sdc1 bs=4M
<the_tricky> is that right?
<k1l> the_tricky: that is wrong. you need to dd onto sdc not sdc1. and that will erase all that is on the ubs
<k1l> *usb
<the_tricky> so?
<the_tricky> sudo dd if=/home/image.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4M
<the_tricky> is that right now?
<k1l> if that is a ubuntu iso. they are hybrid isos and can be dd'ed, yes
<the_tricky> sorry, what do you mean by "hybrid"?
<the_tricky> and yes, that's ubuntu
<k1l> if you take other OS isos they might not work after you used dd. but ubuntu isos do work
<the_tricky> thanks a lot
<the_tricky> and do i have to make it bootable by adding a flag?
<the_tricky> how do i do that>
<the_tricky> ?
<k1l> no
<genii> the_tricky: Hybrid image files don't need to be converted from one type to another to boot properly. You can use the same image to make a DVD or use it to make a USB
<the_tricky> genii: thanks a lot, that's the explanation i was looking for
<alexizzo> anonymous is legation
<the_tricky> and btw, is there a nice way to view dd progress?
<the_tricky> i came across smth with process id
<the_tricky> that sound weird
<the_tricky> sounds
<reisio> the_tricky: for i in $(pgrep -x dd); do kill -USR1 "$i"; sleep 10s; done
<reisio> don't ask
<k1l> dd as such doesnt have fancy progressbars etc. it just copies one bit from "if" and puts it into a bit on "of"
<reisio> note that the progress will show in the term you have run dd at
<reisio> some other dd implementations do progress, though
<reisio> personally, I tend to watch the file size of where I'm writing
<reisio> while(true); do du -hs path/to/newstuff; sleep 1m; done
<reisio> 'cause the final file size is usually known...ish
<reisio> and the total amount of data dd will process _can_ be misleading
<k1l> the_tricky: if you know the size you can pipe it through pv
<curiousx> the_tricky: try sudo apt-get install pv -y
<Chuck_Norris> the_tricky: then sudo dd if=/home/image.iso | pv | of=/dev/sdc bs=4M
<Pici> Chuck_Norris: interesting... /me notes
<the_tricky> Chuck_Norris: wow, thanks for that -y flag, haven't heard before
<Chuck_Norris> Pici: xD
<Chuck_Norris> the_tricky: np
<Pici> the_tricky: You might want to be careful of -y, if apt wants to do weird things, using that switch will do them without letting you review.
<Chuck_Norris> stand for "pipe viewer" pv -.-
<the_tricky> keep that in mind, thanks again
<streulma> hello, when I run Ubuntu on a Macbook Air 6,2 then my temps go to 70°C
<the_tricky> the one with "pv" in it stopped immediately
<k1l> the_tricky: show the command
<the_tricky> sudo dd if=/home/image.iso | pv | of=/dev/sdc bs=4M
<k1l> missing a dd  bevore the of......
<the_tricky> that's weird of me
<the_tricky> thanks
<the_tricky> have to go and test that USB
 * the_tricky went testing
<OerHeks> streulma, that sounds normal?
<dm7freek> When I start my Terminal, my default shell is zsh, is that because of LDAP?
<plut0> hardware acceleration is disabled and not sure how to enable it. i'm using the nvidia drivers. can anyone help?
<Jinxed-> can i temporarly change the dns server via command line
<Jinxed-> in abuntu?
<Jinxed-> ubuntu?
<Matombo> hi
<Matombo> i want to share a folder with a windows pc but make it password protected
<Matombo> but wenn i right klick the folder and navigate to the share tab and aktivate share the only thing works is if i allow guest access
<Matombo> wenn ich just allow 1 user and then want to connect from the windows pc it promts me a username password popup but wont let me connect to the folder
<infamy> What installer am I missing? http://pastebin.com/pkrVUL2F
<infamy> config.log gives me a bunch of crap I don't understand
<pegasus> buonasera stanza
<kernix> hey
<infamy> What installer am I missing? http://pastebin.com/pkrVUL2F
<jatt> in upstart how do I disable a service to start on boot?
<jatt> i want to start it manually only
<Jinxed-> is there a non persistent way add a dns server
<trism> infamy: start with build-essential, then if you have the source repos enabled: apt-get build-dep znc; should get most of the rest
<infamy> trism: Thank you
<oneglory> sera
<gmiky> @find Sword Art Online 01 720p
<k1l> !warez | gmiky
<ubottu> gmiky: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Chuck_Norris> jatt: try sudo sh -c "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/SERVICE.override"
<Chuck_Norris> change SERVICE for whatever the service you want to stop at boot
<bekks> Ouch :)
<zykotick9> Chuck_Norris: i doubt sudo will cross the >
<bekks> echo "manual" | sudo tee /etc/init/SERVICE.override
<Chuck_Norris> yes it will
<bekks> It will not.
<bekks> It would be the first time in history that sudo will cross the > border.
<Chuck_Norris> already tried it -.-
<gmiky> “/msg botname xdcc send x”
<Chuck_Norris> and now i will try tee method -.-
<trism> it doesn't cross it, the whole string is quoted and the shell is root, though I prefer the tee solution too
<Chuck_Norris> tee works too
<k1l> Chuck_Norris: are you in a root-shell?
<Chuck_Norris> no
<zykotick9> trism: thanks for explaining why that did work.
<k1l> user cant write in /etc/
<Chuck_Norris> you can using "sudo"
<bekks> Chuck_Norris: But sudo will not cross the > border.
<Ben64> trism explained it just above...
<derrzzaa> Anyone able to help me troubleshoot why I can't log into my box with SSH keys? My public key is in the machines authorised_keys file, copied with ssh-id-copy
<derrzzaa> the config has ssh key authentication enabled
<Chuck_Norris> bekks: try it yourself, i already did it, and it create the .override file anyways, tee also works
<genii> k1l:  sudo -c "yadda <redirector> other-yadda"   works because entore command is executed with sudo not just left of the redirector
<k1l> yes, just saw it.
<jackson_> boa noite.
<jackson_> como colocar duas maquinas linux em rede
<derrzzaa> encrypted ~ dir, ofc
<derrzzaa> doh
<reisio> jackson_: /msg alis list *ubunt*br
<reisio> jackson_: /msg alis list *ubunt*pt
<bubbasaures> !pt | jackson_
<ubottu> jackson_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jackson_> como fazer para entrar-#ubuntu-br
<k1l> !br | jackson_
<ubottu> jackson_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<josharenson> I'm making a schroot by running 'mk-sbuild --target armhf utopic' but when I try and X-compile my package, it says my chroot isn't the correct architecture.... What am I doing wrong?
<math695> Hi guys.
<fafito> hola
<math695> holap
<math695> How I can change the default pdf viewer in mozilla?
<math695> My viewer don't show correctly some math pdf's
<jhutchins> math695: Do you have a viewer that does?
<math695> Yeah
<math695> I have okular installed
<math695> In my computer I can see it correctly but If I downoload the pdf
<math695> I don't want to download it, I prefer to view it online
<math695> The pdf must be previewed in firefox but with a different viewer
<jhutchins> math695: I think the viewer may be embedded these days...
<xangua> math695: you need to install mozplugger to use your local pdf "embeded" in firefox
<math695> uhm
<xbox> i have a problem with the firefox
<xbox> he is to busy
<jhutchins> math695: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/disable-built-pdf-viewer-and-use-another-viewer
<superuser> 220287
<daftykins> xbox: err, what?
<jhutchins> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xbox> I have a problem with firefox he is too slow
<jhutchins> math695: On mine it's "Preferences" not options, but otherwise the same.
<infamy> 16:45 -!- Irssi: Looking up irc.servercentral.net
<infamy> 16:45 -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.servercentral.net [66.225.225.225] port 6667
<infamy> 16:45 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.servercentral.net port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address:
<infamy>           192.240.118.19]
<infamy> I can only go outbound on main ip
<infamy> anyone know what the issue might be?
<unopaste> infamy you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<infamy> anyone know what the issue might be?
<SleepersTide> Hi all
<SleepersTide> I want to do a release upgrade from trusty to utopic, but the upgrade tool wants to remove my IRC client for no apparent reason
<SleepersTide> How do I stop it from doing that?
<k1l> SleepersTide: which package?
<SleepersTide> k1l: hexchat
<k1l> how did you install hexchat?
<SleepersTide> from the ubuntu repos
<Jordan_U> SleepersTide: How are you trying to upgrade? What is the exact message about removal of hexchat?
<SleepersTide> Jordan_U: using do-release upgrade or its frontend; it says "41 packages are going to be removed. 237 new packages are going to be installed. 2112 packages are going to be upgraded."
<SleepersTide> and hexchat is one of the ones to be removed
<SleepersTide> oops, *do-release-upgrade
<k1l> that should not do that.
<SleepersTide> I tried setting the Lock Version option in synaptic but it didn't help
<k1l> maybe just let it go and install hexchat afterwars
<Chuck_Norris> backup its folder first, it shoud be .hexchat -.-
<Chuck_Norris> SleepersTide: ----
<k1l> its not purging. so configs will stay
<SleepersTide> I'll back it up just in case
<SleepersTide> there seems to be a new version in the utopic repos, possibly there's a dependency conflict
<castiel> LFM need 1 tank and 3 dps Soo HC full run wisper me
<vlad_> General release/package question: There's a package currently available in vivid that I'd like to use, but I'm on trusty. Is the only solution here to have the upstream maintainer make a new build for trusty or is there a way to make this work?
<k1l> you will need a trusty package
<OerHeks> vlad_, build it yourself?
<k1l> see if a PPA is for trusty
<vlad_> OerHeks: It's a bit complicated, I'm creating cloud images for other people so I'd like for their systems to be maintainable
<vlad_> Happy to do that, but I'd prefer for them to be updatable if possible
<math695> xangua: ty so much dude
<math695> I got it
<Jordan_U> SleepersTide: Remove the lock before upgrading, as it will only make things more complicated (and you don't want to forget about it).
<xangua> math695: did you made it¿
<Ethoscience> yeah xangua
<Ethoscience> I downloaded mozplugger and I changed it in "preferences/applications"
<Jordan_U> SleepersTide: Unless having hexchat is really critical for you, I would just upgrade and try installing hexchat again post-upgrade. It's likely there will be some problem with installing it (or it wouldn't have been removed in the first place) but it will be easier to pin down the exact issue.
<SleepersTide> Jordan_U: too late, I'll sort it out after the upgrade
<Ethoscience> jhutchins: that link don't works since there isn't adobe for linux
<Jordan_U> Ethoscience: What Adobe product are you looking for? Acrobat is available for GNU/Linux (though I would recommend using Free alternatives instead).
<Ethoscience> Adobe reader.
<SleepersTide> Chuck_Norris: BTW hexchat's config is stored in ~/.config/hexchat
<Ethoscience> I was looking for a good pdf viewer.
<Ethoscience> I used to use okular
<Ethoscience> (and I'm still using it)
<Jordan_U> Ethoscience: It seems Acrobat for GNU/Linux actually has been discontinued since I last looked.
<Ethoscience> Oh, I've never seen it in inux
<Ethoscience> linux*
<Ethoscience> Anyway, I'm newbie on kubuntu.
<Ethoscience> (and Gnu/linux)
<Jordan_U> Ethoscience: Have you tried Evince? (It's the default PDF viewer in Ubuntu, though not in Kubuntu and some other flavors).
<Ethoscience> Yeah I've used it.
<Ethoscience> I think I prefer okular.
<Jordan_U> Ethoscience: What improvements are you looking for?
<Ethoscience>  I'm not looking for anything in particular
<Ethoscience> Just cheking if there is another pdf viewer.
<mindless_chaos> ?
<PyroYoshi> Good day to everyone, I am have a problem registering for Ubuntu One
<mindless_chaos> Isn't ubuntu 1 no more?
<k1l> it still is. just no filesync service
<antonio_> I have a logitech Clear Chat comfort USB headphone / mic combo.  I can hear just fine on it.  I just can't the damn mic to work on either one of my Ubuntu machines.  Anyway to diagnos this thing?
<mindless_chaos> oic
<PyroYoshi> <k1l> is current
<mindless_chaos> So I have been poking around trying out DE's. I typically like xfce for a server, but for a desktop I can't seem to find something I like beter then unity.
<mindless_chaos> Thoughts?
<Chuck_Norris> did you try gnome-shell? -.-
<mindless_chaos> I did not care for mate. However I liked awesome, would be good for a server
<mindless_chaos> Gnome-shell? I will give it a try
<mindless_chaos> not as of yet
<mindless_chaos> is there an apt-get for it? Prolly have to add repositories
<daftykins> X doesn't belong on a server at all
<mindless_chaos> Unity is built on gnome
<mindless_chaos> LoL
<Chuck_Norris> mindless_chaos: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<mindless_chaos> never said I was running an X on a server..
<mindless_chaos> doesn't mean you can't have a DE you can export
<mindless_chaos> Hey chuck, Ty, found that out with a quick try
<Chuck_Norris> mindless_chaos: np
<mindless_chaos> I didn't like gnome back in the day, but gnome has come a long way
#ubuntu 2014-12-04
<mindless_chaos> tttg
<mindless_chaos> yuk.. not likin gnome
<Malcolm> What do you think, guys? http://payripo.com/?share=7080 Is this real or just another bullshit?
<Chuck_Norris> mindless_chaos: xD mmm... cinnamon ? -.-
<mindless_chaos> reminds me of windows 8 :(
<mindless_chaos> lol Eh, I dunno, I am sure in a few hours I'll have most of the main ones installed
<Chuck_Norris> mindless_chaos: cinnamon will reminds you windows 7 xD
 * mindless_chaos likes 7
<mindless_chaos> unity is comfertable
<Chuck_Norris> mindless_chaos: sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<mindless_chaos> dinner time, after dinner
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<MrSavage> hi all, i'm wondering how you actually use unity?
<Chuck_Norris> MrSavage: hold super key
<kostkon> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Chuck_Norris> ("windows" key for windows users :p)
<MrSavage> Chuck_Norris: what if i want a dedicated icon for a terminal that's holding Irssi?
<MrSavage> Also how can I select the right window from a gropuing properly? I find it very convuluted and just takes longer
<EriC^^> MrSavage: make a .desktop file with the command gnome-terminal -e irssi
<MrSavage> EriC^^: but them anything run in gnome-terminal will be grouped with other gnome-terminals right?
<EriC^^> MrSavage: you mean with alt+tab?
<MrSavage> then*
<creatorb> morning all...
<EriC^^> MrSavage: no, just that icon
<MrSavage> EriC^^: with alt-tab and also clicking
<EriC^^> MrSavage: with alt+tab use alt+` to switch between the groups
<Chuck_Norris> MrSavage: gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new shortcut.desktop
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: what's that? a unity-tweak command?
<MrSavage> Chuck_Norris: where do i put the .desktop file?
<MrSavage> desktop folder? :P
<Chuck_Norris> EriC^^: no, that will pop up a windows for him to create a launcher
<BUSY> ~
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: i dont have that
<EriC^^> MrSavage: /usr/share/applications
<MrSavage> EriC^^: I find that so convuluted
<MrSavage> Chuck_Norris: I have unity
<MrSavage> i don't have that command
<EriC^^> MrSavage: use a desktop file in that directory as a template
<MrSavage> I find it very convuluted to use alt-tab, then use using alt-`
<EriC^^> huh
<Chuck_Norris> doh' i am on gnome and i have it, but EriC^^ will is telling you how to do it manually
<EriC^^> it's pretty easy
<Chuck_Norris> gnome-shell*
<MrSavage> EriC^^: it just feels annoying for my hands to press and it seems like an extra step
<MrSavage> Chuck_Norris: what you mean gnome-shell?
<EriC^^> MrSavage: if it was otherwise it would probably open up the stuff you didnt want
<MrSavage> personally i would rather click then have to use keyboard shortcuts to manage many windows
<rnms> hiiii
<rnms> whats here
<Chuck_Norris> MrSavage: it's a shell for gnome, like unity is a shell for gnome too -.-
<MrSavage> EriC^^: I don't mind double clicking for an application on the taskbar, but i notice if you click too many times it closes the window displays...
<getoo> i have installed ubuntu on my macbook pro and now i am trying to put snow leopard back on it .. can anybody help me out please
<getoo> i did try google with not much help
<reisio> getoo: try #macosx
<getoo> reisio: the funny thing is they sent me here
<getoo> :)
<getoo> and for some reason i think linux people know a lot more then #macosx peeps
<reisio> that is funny
<reisio> yeah, like they know the right channel :P
<OerHeks> if you want to wipe ubuntu, they know howto do it with leopard.
<MrSavage> Chuck_Norris: I mean what would i type to make the shortcut for unity?
<getoo> i tried booting acording to the apple instruction but the installation wont beging and i get a beep :)
<EriC^^> MrSavage: open a terminal, type cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop /usr/share/applications/irssi.desktop
<Chuck_Norris> MrSavage: idk, but you could create a keyboard shortcut i think
<getoo> I'm using ERC Version 5.3 with GNU Emacs 23.4.1 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu, GTK+ Version 2.24.21, multi-tty) of 2013-10-25.
<EriC^^> MrSavage: then type gksu gedit /usr/share/applications/irssi.desktop and change the Exec part to gnome-terminal irssi
<EriC^^> sorry i mean gnome-terminal -e irssi
<EriC^^> MrSavage: you need sudo for the cp command
<Chuck_Norris> well... i am going to watch "Manny Pacquiao vs Chris Algieri" n1 EriC^^ cya MrSavage
<MrSavage> EriC^^: putting "gnome-terminal irssi" doesn't work if i put it in the Exec. Nothing opens
<EriC^^> yeah
<MrSavage> EriC^^: I mean the terminal opens, but no IRSSI
<EriC^^> gnome-terminal -e irssi
<MrSavage> EriC^^: It worked but the icon is getting grouped with my other terminals
<in_deep_thought> I have a ubuntu iso file on a flash drive that I did the dd if = /Downloads/ubuntu iso of = /dev/disk1s2  thing with. How, when I put it into the computer, can I get it to boot from that so that I can install ubuntu
<MrSavage> I'm not liking unity so far :(
<adriantora> truqui
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: set the bios to boot the usb first
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: is the bios on F12?
<EriC^^> yeah
<MrSavage> DELETE FOR ME
<MrSavage> F12 for boot menu
<in_deep_thought> hmm my bios didn’t give me any boot options.
<MrSavage> in_deep_thought: you have to hold down the key until it comes up, from bootup
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: check the boot options in the bios
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: you can change the order permanently
<in_deep_thought> It says a bunch of text, and then press Ctrl R to change boot options. Then it takes me to a purple screen with ubuntu versions (previous install). I don’t think im on the bios yet
<in_deep_thought> it keeps giving me the Power Edge expandable raid controller bios. whatever that is. The only option is Ctrl-R and it takes me to that purple screen, not the real bios.
<in_deep_thought> perhaps this is a better question for #linux?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: try a different keyboard button
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: try pressing esc when the pc boots see what you get
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: disk1s2 didn't sound right. (not only for sounding like a nasty Mac) but how about testing that drive in a normal system to see it boots, before wrestling with some antique? ;)
<in_deep_thought> daftykins: I have another working ubuntu comptuer. maybe if I do the whole dd thiing from a /dev/sdb or whatever, it will be bootable?
<daftykins> yeah, or just test it on that system too
<daftykins> make sure the drive is known good before experimenting in the funky system
<daftykins> but entering a BIOS really ought not to be to difficult
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: why would you dd your /dev/sdb?
<daftykins> i believe in_deep_thought means the ISO onto /dev/sdb if that were the flash drive :)
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: I mean that when doing the dd line I have to use of = /dev/disk1s2 because its moving from a mac. Maybe if I moved it from a ubuntu machine where the flash drives are labeled /dev/sdb it would work better
<in_deep_thought> I have no idea why, sounds like it might work better though
<in_deep_thought> but yeah if I can’t enter the bios on the machine I am trying to install on, I am kind of screwed anyways
<daftykins> i can't say i understand mac disk naming enough to say what it would be on there
<MrSavage> Chuck_Norris: You still there?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok, not sure but i think it should be /dev/disk1
<EriC^^> i think /disk1s2 means the second partition of disk1
<EriC^^> not sure
<pyrotix> So I can't update anything through the software updater. It keeps trying to tell me to check my internet connection. I tried a couple mirrors and this didn't change.  Trying "select best server" gave me a server in China which also did not work
<pyrotix> ping -c3 archive.ubuntu.com works with no lost packets
<daftykins> pyrotix: forget silly GUI updaters, "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal and pastebin it to us.
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: yes I think you’re correct. I will re-flash it or whatever its called. I still need to get to that bios however, hmmmm
<c4pt> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181586874797?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
<Ben64> hmm, seems c4pt uses this channel to advertise his ebay auctions since March 15, 2013
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> i highly doubt that guitar would run ubuntu
<bubbasaures> whoa man.....the purple haze
<in_deep_thought> ha, well it turns out my keyboard isn’t working. Might explain a lot
<surfz^> hey all
<surfz^> Firefox 34 on Ubuntu, I can't seem to find the Hello button to test the new Video Conference feature.
<surfz^> Has anyone else had this problem?
<MrSavage> which wine do you recommend for gaming?
<MrSavage> I was told wine ppa is best
<lyle> I have about 20 programs docked to my sidebar.  I do that to make it easier to launch  them.  Is there a better way?  Is Cinamon a good alternative?
<OerHeks> MrSavage, carefull with ppa's, they can break something, and are unsupported here
<bubbasaures> lyle, Cinnamon is only in 14.10 right now, not sure how it would be better, it is you're decision.
<bubbasaures> lyle, Did you find the resize options on that leftbar for more icons seen without scrolling?
<lyle> Bubba is there another way?
<jmadero> hi all - is there a way to speed up the unity universal search, mine is tediously slow
<bubbasaures> lyle, There are lots of ways more docks other desktops with more docks, using a search popup, really what you describe is a quest.
<Yaazkal> Hi, I have installed an Epson MT-U22 printer on Ubuntu 14.04. If send a test page it prints, also if I print from Libre Office. But I print from gedit or the pdf reader it dosen't prints at all. If I test it from the terminal line with "ls > /usb/lp2" it also prints
<Yaazkal> What to check? user is on the lp group
<Yaazkal> Epson TM-U220 is the printer
<MrSavage> i did apt-get install wine, how bad was that?
<MrSavage> bubbasaures: I found out the reason why i couldn't install linux
<bubbasaures> MrSavage, Cool, what was it?
<bubbasaures> lyle, I like the cairo-dock as an extra place for icons, however I don't use unity
<MrSavage> bubbasaures: I had 1 monitor plugged into my graphics card, and 1 monitor plugged into my mobo. It was making ubuntu freak out and it still does
<MrSavage> bubbasaures: I haven't submitted the bug yet
<MrSavage> I'm still trying to get ubuntu setup
<MrSavage> well customized
<bubbasaures> ah, the hidden variable  hehe heh
<MrSavage> So is apt-get install wine a bad idea?
<MrSavage> am i installing uneccsassary stuff?
<bubbasaures> Good job though, that was hard work for you MrSavage
<MrSavage> bubbasaures: it was easy, i installed it via uefi, the monitor bug was just wow
<jmadero> MrSavage: either way it's not bad like Windows bad where you'll be left over with a ton of crap - it's easy enough to remove
<bubbasaures> no fanboi tones there, lol
<MrSavage> i have alot of stuff needed
 * jmadero isn't ashamed at all :-b
<MrSavage> I need to make a separate icon for IRSSI so it's not grouped with other terminals gnome-terminal --disable-factory --class term-red --name term-red --title Term-Red --window-with-profile=red -e '/home/virtual/Desktop/test1.sh'
<jmadero> I really wish Unity prioritized locally installed software over anything else for the universal search - without that, it's about half as useful
<MrSavage> and I need to somehow get IRSSI to play sounds when my name is said
<MrSavage> also why can't the file browser remember my zoomed in levels for a folder? I want to view pictures at a very zoomied in level, but it keeps resetting and generating thumbnails
<bubbasaures> well the ability to communicate clearly without bias is a developmental issue
<EriC^^> jmadero: try super+a
<jmadero> EriC^^: ah that's useful - but still would be best if it searched everything but just prioritized software over things like wiki
<jmadero> bubbasaures: I see no reason to hide bias here
<MrSavage> also how do i get the terminal title bar to show what directory i'm in or what program i'm running?
<jmadero> and bias based on objective criteria isn't really bias
<jmadero> anyhoo that's off topic
<jmadero> EriC^^: thanks for that shortcut
<EriC^^> MrSavage: i think you can set that in the profile
<jmadero> EriC^^: do you know if I can default just super to that, and then have super+a to do an "all" search?
<MrSavage> EriC^^: i tried look but it doesn't show
<MrSavage> EriC^^: yeah it's not doing it
<MrSavage> also i'm not really liking how it's hard to navigate multiple instances of a process
<MrSavage> why doesn't 3 clicks on one icon in taskbar make it stay on window selection? It would've been ok
<MrSavage> isntead it cancels window selection if you click too much
<EriC^^> MrSavage: you could set the irssi profile to have irssi as a title, and set it to keep the initial title
<MrSavage> EriC^^: I want my current viewed directory to show, along with the process currently running if there is one
<MrSavage> EriC^^: It only says "Terminal"
<EriC^^> MrSavage: change the initial title to Irssi
<MrSavage> also another strange thing i noticed. I see an instance of filebrowser, i try clicking the instance on taskbar but it starts a new instance
<MrSavage> EriC^^: But what if I'm using cd to get around and i'm doing terminal stuff? I want to differentiate the terminals i'm in
<EriC^^> MrSavage: yeah that happens if you've opened an ext hdd with it
<D3V> does ubuntu cover kubuntu aswell?
<jmadero> D3V: you mean the chat?
<D3V> yes
<MrSavage> EriC^^: Is there a way so it doesn't do such an annoying bug like thing?
<jmadero> most is the same outside of the DE, so probably ;)
<D3V> its a plasma issue :|
<jmadero> ah, maybe try #kde
<MrSavage> EriC^^: I would rather have 1 icon instead of an icon for each of my 4 HDDs
<MrSavage> takes up too much space
<D3V> thanks
<EriC^^> MrSavage: set irssi just for the profile you created for irssi
<mori> is there any chances to repartition curently working Ubuntu system?
<jmadero> mori: gparted
<jmadero> with a live distro
<jmadero> mori: highly recommended to backup
<mori> will I lose my data?
<bubbasaures> mori, Can you be exact in what you mean?
<jmadero> mori: you shouldn't, but there's always a chance
<EriC^^> jmadero: not sure how you could do that
<MrSavage> EriC^^: Should I use mounts then to avoid the weird taskbar bug?
<jmadero> mori: how is your current setup? All in one partition? Split home from root?
<mori> yup
<jmadero> yup what?
<mori> default partitioning provided by ubunt installer
<jmadero> mori: ah, if you ever redo it, probably best to split it up
<jmadero> saves a lot of pain
<jmadero> or at least that's my experience
<mori> is there any guide showing how to partition "in a right way", swap, home ,/, boot and so on
<jmadero> mori: you'll get a ton of opinions about what is right and wrong
<jmadero> mori: but generally I just separate home from root always
<EriC^^> MrSavage: what do you mean by mounts?
<mori> jmadero, i see
<jmadero> mori: I can format and reinstall everything with all configuration ready to go in about 25 minutes using a script
<EriC^^> MrSavage: manually mounting it?
<MrSavage> EriC^^: Using /mnt/
<jmadero> others split boot also - I haven't found that to be useful personally
<MrSavage> EriC^^: So I trick unity into thinking it's accessing my computer and not whatever device. So when i click filebrowser IT THEN ACTUALLY GOES TO THE OPEN FILE BROWSER AND NOT MERELY OPEN A NEW INSTANCE.
<MrSavage> seriously, that's ridiculous
<jmadero> mori: if you just google "separate home root partition ubuntu" you'll find plenty of blogs and how tos
<jmadero> mori: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installseparatehome
<mori> jmadero, tyvm
<bubbasaures> there is a ubuntu wiki on that
<EriC^^> MrSavage: there's a workaround
<MrSavage> EriC^^: which is?
<EriC^^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1170647/comments/61
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1170647 in Unity "After minimizing an external media, clicking on the "Files" icon on the Launcher doesn't restore the minimized window, but opens a new one" [High,Triaged]
<MrSavage> maybe i should use a different file browser anyways? Since this file browser doesn't remember my zoom levels either
<jmadero> MrSavage: set the zoom level in preferences
<jmadero> else it reverts
<jmadero> MrSavage: but in all honesty I think nemo browser is better than Nautilus - so if you're using a different one, maybe try that
<mindless_chaos> I was having trouble finding nemo
<MrSavage> jmadero: I only want the zoom to be remembered for ONE folder
<MrSavage> for a certain folder
<MrSavage> EriC^^: Thanks for the workaround
<jmadero> ah, let me see if Nemo does that
<jmadero> one minute
<jmadero> MrSavage: nemo does that
<jmadero> MrSavage: allows you to do list/icon view + zoom level, per folder
<MrSavage> alright so do i do apt-get install nemo? I'm always unsure if i'm supposed to pick a certain thing
<MrSavage> or if i'm installing apps right
<jmadero> MrSavage: I believe it's nemo-browser
<jmadero> sudo apt-get install nemo-browser
<MrSavage> how do you find that/
<MrSavage> the proper names for packages?
<jmadero> ah no it's not
<jmadero> sorry, it's nemo
<jmadero> it's chromium-browser ;)
<xangua> o_O nemo is a file browser, chromium is an internet browser
<jmadero> indeed - but the -browser is unique to chromium ;)
<jmadero> that was m ypoint
<EriC^^> MrSavage: apt-cache search nemo
<jmadero> because I think there is a game called chromium so that takes the package name "chromium"
<hikenboot_> anyone have a working config for nbd?
<jmadero> MrSavage: well google, or install synaptic and use the GUI
<OerHeks> !info chromium-bsu
<ubottu> chromium-bsu (source: chromium-bsu): fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1-1 (utopic), package size 123 kB, installed size 436 kB
<hikenboot_> the documentation on it is out of date, and I will be damned if i can figure out how it works
<OerHeks> hikenboot_, why would you need it ?
<hikenboot_> a little project of mine
<jmadero> MrSavage: also over time you just pick up on options available - I have 5 DE's installed so I get to play around a lot :) each has its own file browser and all that
<hikenboot_> cant figure out how it works. They changed the parameters and didnt update the docs
<MrSavage> why does what's with file browsers and having a weird scroll bar?
<MrSavage> jmadero: DE?
<jmadero> MrSavage: mine isn't weird....maybe a theming thing?
<jmadero> MrSavage: sorry, Desktop Environment
<jmadero> MrSavage: default for Ubuntu is Unity, but I have 4 others installed, I switch between them whenever I start getting bored or want something different
<hikenboot_> OerHeks, if you have one, it would be greatly appreciated
<OerHeks> MrSavage, try unity-tweak
<EriC^^> MrSavage: gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<jmadero> EriC^^: what's that for?
<EriC^^> set it to overlay-auto if you want it overlay again
<EriC^^> jmadero: unity's scrollbar
<DarkAceXtreme> what's the best way to run a program with its own new config folder? (instead of using its default usually located in ~ or ~/.config)
<bubbasaures> DarkAceXtreme, That config is modified as you modify, it's not default unless you leave it that way in general.
<MrSavage> brb
<retroispresto> I'm running ubuntu 14.04.4
<retroispresto> *8.04.04
<retroispresto> woops
<retroispresto> i'll pastebin it
<jmadero> retroispresto: 8.04?
<jmadero> that's incredibly EOL
<retroispresto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9360644/
<retroispresto> That is the md5sum.txt on my hardy cd
<jmadero> retroispresto: is there a question somewhere that I missed?
<EriC^^> ok..
<retroispresto> ummm, yes! what are the minimum requirements to upgrade?
<jmadero> retroispresto: well first off, I never recommend upgrading, vs. just starting fresh
<zykotick9> retroispresto: i think, you should back up your data, and reinstall with something supported... YMMV
<bubbasaures> retroispresto, About a weeks worth of survival supplies.
<mindless_chaos> upgrade? From 8!? whoa, I'd clean install
<jmadero> yes definitely
<jmadero> retroispresto: I'd be shocked if you could upgrade all the way to 14.04 without breaking everything
<jmadero> retroispresto: as for requirements: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<mindless_chaos> damn I broke everything by upgrading from 12 to 13
<jmadero> I break everything all the time ;) that's why I separate home from root
<mindless_chaos> of course nothing was standard
<jmadero> 14.10 was garbage on my system, fortunately only 30 minutes to be back to 100% functional with 14.04
<mindless_chaos> yes yes, always have a partition for home
<bubbasaures> okay okay the personal stories are off topic
<jmadero> retroispresto: that have the info that you need?
<retroispresto> what bubby said ^
<retroispresto> "700 MHz processor (about Intel Celeron or better)"
<jmadero> retroispresto: that link has the system specs, just probably backup to begin with because I doubt it'll work for you to upgrade
<retroispresto> Impressive, my cpu is an intel celeron m
<retroispresto> Lol
<jmadero> retroispresto: how fast?
<retroispresto> 700mhz
<jmadero> retroispresto: would not recommend it
<jmadero> I wouldn't recommend Ubuntu 8.04 either though
<jmadero> retroispresto: try something lighter
<mindless_chaos> download and run it in live CD and see how it does
<mindless_chaos> DSL
<mindless_chaos> ?
<jmadero> it'll run but it'll be tediously slow
<jmadero> I've run 12.10 on a 750mhz machine before, it ran but wasn't fun
<jmadero> retroispresto: look for light weight distros, you can find some based on ubuntu that are pretty snappy
<mindless_chaos> how about LXLE?
<jmadero> or Bodhi ;) my preference, requires 300 mhz
<bubbasaures> jmadero, Bro, you jump on any post and 3/4 or more of your response is your life story, all while whom your addressing just sits there no answer.
<MrSavage> How can I get unity to snap and resize windows into a grid of 4?
<jmadero> bubbasaures: I thought that was on point "bro" - please don't call me that btw
<retroispresto> oki
<bubbasaures> this is support
<jmadero> bubbasaures: I suggested he try a lighter distro, gave him a suggestion based on his system
<jmadero> I supported
<jmadero> he replied "oki" -- seems like it added to the discussion bro
<bubbasaures> jmadero, You also cannot reflect in any manner, you just defend, grow up.
<jmadero> bubbasaures: thanks for not calling me bro
<jmadero> retroispresto: all in all - you could try a live boot, it might work to your likings, else there are options out there for you
<retroispresto> okay
<retroispresto> thanks everyone
<kostkon> retroispresto, xubuntu or lubuntu would be a sensible choice
<jmadero> good luck :)
<jmadero> kostkon: be careful room cop might say you're off topic
<retroispresto> can i upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to lubuntu 14.10?
<jmadero> retroispresto: nah you'd have to start from scratch (backup remember)
<bubbasaures> jmadero, Many others here have questioned you I'm just the only one directly.
<mindless_chaos> I may be treading here, but I didn't see anything j* said that wasn't on topic....
<jmadero> mindless_chaos: no need to defend me :) but thanks
<jmadero> I know I didn't say anything off topic
<mindless_chaos> retro* if you are going to eventually do a clean install of something, you might as well try, but backup everything, because more then likely it will break it
<mindless_chaos> so much has changed from 8 until now...
<retroispresto> okay
 * mindless_chaos was just sayin, cuz he was confuse at what was going on.
<retroispresto> I could download 10.04 and then 12.04?
<jmadero> anyone have an opinion about NFS with streaming ?
<jmadero> in another room someone said NFS "wasn't designed for streaming" and that's what's causing my issues . . . I can't find evidence of this claim
<mindless_chaos> like I said, you could try, but your better off backing up and clean install
<retroispresto> thanks
<mindless_chaos> are you familiar with live cd?
<jmadero> mindless_chaos: he/she left
<mindless_chaos> most distro's have that now, which means ..... the wall is a good listener....
<bmercer> I just want you all to know that this fucking shitty software overwrote an entire disk instead of installing over windows 7 like the installer said
<EriC^^> bmercer: did you press reinstall ubuntu?
<mindless_chaos> then you did something wrong, or there was something wrong with your MBR to begin with
<mindless_chaos> or that..
<xangua> installing over windows 7 sounds like installing OVER windows 7 as you said bmercer
<bmercer> yes, except it installed a separate disk I had in my machine
<mindless_chaos> oh, then it may not have overwrote windows, just didn't add it to grub
<mindless_chaos> you just have to fix your windows MBR
<bmercer> no, it was supposed to overwrite windows, and overwrote my other disk instead
<mindless_chaos> oic
<bmercer> my data is gone, and the installer is stupid
<EriC^^> bmercer: how do you know that
<jmadero> and how is that a support question
<EriC^^> bmercer: which disk are you booting in the bios?
<mindless_chaos> if it did indeed overwrite you can probably still recover a majority of files
<EriC^^> yeah ^^
<mindless_chaos> no doubt the installation was smaller then what was there
<mindless_chaos> I have seen it happen before, but wont promis, but I have created the same size partition in the same place, and not formated, and poof stuff was there, granted Ill stuff, but it was there
<bmercer> it's not likely to happen, what it overwrote was setup with fdisk, *and* disklabel
<bmercer> and... it was an ssd
<jmadero> you can still recover it - it's not fun to do but it's possible
<mindless_chaos> unless you specify to over write blocks, it will not erase, just overwirte where it needs, but not all
<jmadero> bmercer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<k2gremlin> I really love how easy it is to update Ubuntu Server :)
<bmercer> yes, off to restore from backups
<jmadero> bmercer: it takes a lot to actually delete data, when you format you're really not deleting anything, it only tells the system "you can write over these blocks if you need to"
<jmadero> ah that's better ;)
<jmadero> glad you have those
<mindless_chaos> **** has backups and is *&#&$#
<mindless_chaos> sheesh
<jmadero> what's the proper rsync command if I don't want to preserve ownership/permissions
<mindless_chaos> just popped in to complain i see
<jmadero> was pretty obvious at the beginning ;)
<mindless_chaos> he had to have something hinkey with his hardware if the installer decided the other disk was appropriate
<jmadero> mindless_chaos: I'm sure the problem was the person sitting in the chair, but you never want to say that - especially after loss of data which is no fun
<jmadero> mindless_chaos: and let's not forget the huge warning about backing up before the installer even lets you move forward
<mindless_chaos> HAHA
<retroispresto> i'm going to try upgrading to 12.04.5 after the iso is done downloading and i burn it to usb
<mindless_chaos> did you backup?
<retroispresto> yus
<mindless_chaos> have at it hos
<jmadero> retroispresto: I'll be really curious about how that goes - please report back once you're done
<jmadero> for future support reference
<retroispresto> okay
<retroispresto> there is a possibility it might not give me the 'upgrade' option o.o
<mindless_chaos> Yes, but if it breaks, you should as suggested before, that when you clean install you make a partition to mount your home directory.
<jmadero> retroispresto: I'm just curious why you're doing it this way to begin with vs. the clean install, but so is your right to try ;)
<xangua> retroispresto: it will not, 100%
<xangua> also you were told about Lubuntu already, instead of Ubuntu
<mindless_chaos> because if you ever break it again, you can install clean, then mount your home and update in fstab so it mounts at boot
<jmadero> does a cd/usb install even offer an upgrade option? I've never seen that
<mindless_chaos> yeah I believe so
<mindless_chaos> yes it does, because b4 I installed 14.04 I broke 13 by upgrading
<mindless_chaos> but it was expected
<mindless_chaos> it should ask you if you want to upgrade if it detects an ubuntu installation present
<retroispresto> my crummy connection speed is downloading at 135kb/sec .-.
<IbsinRG> Evening all
<jmadero> retroispresto: that's not too bad - what about 1 hour?
<IbsinRG> I really, really, really would love some help on some descion making here
<jmadero> IbsinRG: hi there
<jmadero> IbsinRG: be prepared for a thousand opinions if it's a subjective thing ;)
<IbsinRG> I, no matter what I try, cannot seem to stick with one distro. I've tried ubuntu, ubuntu Gnome, Deepin, Mint, Cruncbang, Kubuntu, Fedora, openSUSE.
<IbsinRG> I want to just find one and stay with it DX
<jmadero> that really comes down to personal preference
<retroispresto> Oh god
 * retroispresto hides
<jmadero> IbsinRG: suggest ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> IbsinRG: this is looking like an offtopic issue. Is this anything to do directly with ubuntu support?
<jmadero> I think that's the room
<daftykins> IbsinRG: that's nice but it's not an ubuntu support question
<castiel> debian ist top, also Archelinux
<IbsinRG> Nope, how do I get to offtopic?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> IbsinRG: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jmadero> same way you got here just join that one
<mindless_chaos> heres the solution.. get a bunch of usb pen drives, install each distro directly to USB drive. Then just plug in which you want to use, and select to boot from usb
<castiel> lol
<retroispresto> ^ what mindless_chaos said except with sd cards
<retroispresto> lol
<mindless_chaos> I'd type it out for you, but I don't want to go to off topic....
<daftykins> except you can't always boot SD cards
<daftykins> and they'd all be slow and die
<mindless_chaos> you can if you have the SD card in a usb card reader
<castiel> +1
<daftykins> nope, that's system dependant
<mindless_chaos> I have a key ring, with 4 key chain USB drives, each with a distro on it
<castiel> mandrake still exist?
<daftykins> not for years i don't think
<daftykins> it became mandriva then... who knows
<mindless_chaos> oh man, i remember mandrake
<castiel> xD
<retroispresto> mandrake? <3ed it
<mindless_chaos> that's the first distro I ever used
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> take it elsewhere guys.
<retroispresto> <3 ubuntu more tho
<castiel> i start on mandrake take me week to get sound
<retroispresto> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<castiel> only leave this http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=openmandriva
 * retroispresto puts aerosol on his hands so when he picks his nose he smells nice 
<castiel> Official mandriva is private and paid now
<creatorb> btw what new's about ubuntu 15? :D
<darkelfjuggalo> I am trying to use a USB Headset for my music on my Ubuntu 14.04 laptop... is there a specific Driver I need o get, or is it just something i have to enable?
<daftykins> creatorb: find the page about it
<jmadero> darkelfjuggalo: you'd have to give a lot more info than what you provided....
<jmadero> darkelfjuggalo: model?
<creatorb> daftykins: hahaha sure, maybe someone interest for discuss than discuss about something else xD
<retroispresto> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/ubuntu-15-04-named-vivid-vervet
<daftykins> creatorb: what's that in English?
<mindless_chaos> I had better dig through my big tote of old stuff and find retro* a p3 1g cpu
<MrSavage> for some after one of my reboots, i broke the sound. I hear the drum sound when ubuntu is loaded but when i login there's no sound
<mindless_chaos> is it muted?
<mindless_chaos> hardware muted?
<MrSavage> no
<MrSavage> I think not?
<MrSavage> doesn't show muted top right
<mindless_chaos> laptop of destop?
<darkelfjuggalo> the headset is plantronics... I don't have the case anymore... they were used for Work on winblows computers, but i no longer have that job
<mindless_chaos> usb or phono plug
<retroispresto> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/ubuntu-debian-switching-systemd
<retroispresto> crap
<MrSavage> mindless_chaos: desktop
<retroispresto> Tm_T?
<MrSavage> mindless_chaos: I fixed it. I had to select the sound device in sound settings
<MrSavage> How can I make a sound device default?
<retroispresto> Who is he? o.o
<mindless_chaos> ltimedia Systems Selector
<mindless_chaos> mltimedia Systems Selector.
<mindless_chaos> search for it
<MrSavage> how can i change my default file browser?
<MrSavage> where firefox actually obeys the rule?
<mindless_chaos> and select which audio source you want as default...
<retroispresto> sudo apt-get purge xorg
<retroispresto> actually don't do ^
<darkelfjuggalo> Ok, SO improved question; how do I test to see if I have a Digital Audio Output? If I do, How will I enable it?
<castiel> can install win98 in virtual box, only for see the  Insert CD-Rom Blue Scren?
<mindless_chaos> in default apps in settings
<bubbasaures> castiel, Two more relevant channels #vbox ##windows
<MrSavage> mindless_chaos: : I don't see default apps in settings
<castiel> it was a joke
<creatorb> retroispresto: nice one...
<creatorb> daftykins: :?
<daftykins> yes?
<creatorb> darkelfjuggalo: are you have been try to reboot with headset stay plugged?
<bynarie> no get it right its draftkins
<mindless_chaos> go in settings, click details, then click default programs
<daftykins> oh grow up, children
<rickb> hello, having an annoying issue with iptables. http://pastebin.com/ytBa0nCy <-- my rules, everything works as expected but I cannot use apt-get, ping out, access the internet from the machine, all other resources work just fine. Any ideas?
<darkelfjuggalo> Createorb ; no, I have never tried using this on my linux before so i didn't know it might be required... I will try now and come back
<mindless_chaos> well it's off to bed...
<creatorb> darkelfjuggalo: so?
<pifbits> I'm having a problem with youtube.com turning off my laptop monitor when I try to watch a vid.  I can watch YT vids on other sites, and don't have the problem watching any other vids period.  I have to reboot to get my monitor to come back on.
<darkelfjuggalo> Nope, still playing out main speakers
<reisio> pifbits: mmmm, is that youtube with "HTML5" video, or Flash?
<pifbits> seems like it's HTML5
<reisio> '"HTML5"' :p
<pifbits> Did youtube change something recently? I've never had this problem b4.
<pifbits> I can't narrow down the problem if I can watch YT vids on other sites but not the site itself
<reisio> mmm, probably more to do with your browser/power manager/graphics driver/etc.
<pifbits> There were a few flash updates that ubuntu push out recently.. and Google Chrome updates
<pifbits> oops
<MrMonkey311> hi guys... can anyone tell me which files are NOT a good idea to pastebin, if asking for support? is there something in linux that I'm better off keeping private? config file-wise?
<reisio> MrMonkey311: stuff in ~/
<reisio> regardless of user
<reisio> so that's /home/ and /root/ (does Ubuntu use /root/ ?)
<reisio> wherever root's ~/ is
<MrMonkey311> reisio: rly? why is that?
<reisio> and if it's a server, a lot of things in /etc/ _can_ be sensitive
<reisio> MrMonkey311: that's just where personal data is kept
<reisio> ssh keys :) goat porn :) other things
<reisio> you don't need to memorize paths, though
<reisio> if it has something that ties the data to you, don't post it
<allen_> can anyone help with a opengl driver issue, i am loading a game via play on linux and it says i have no 32bit or 64 bit opengl drivers installed so my game probably won't play
<allen_> i don't recall installing them manually before
<MrMonkey311> ohhhh well I was only asking re: things that I wouldn't /know/ were tied to me or my system. but point taken!
<reisio> well you gotta at least skim stuff :)
<reisio> there's no substitute for reading, alas
<reisio> if you're rushed, you can do something like
<MrMonkey311> reisio: but nothing like getting hacked through the secrets that your xorg.conf has revealed I take it
<reisio> egrep -i 'username|realFirstName|realLastName|pr0n|goat' path/to/file
<reisio> and it'll tell you if those strings occur in it
<reisio> don't um, don't grep for your password, though :)
<reisio> and don't save passwords in plain text :D
<reisio> MrMonkey311: unheard of :)
<reisio> a xorg.conf could... I mean it could indicate where, for example, a VNC password file is
<reisio> BUT
<reisio> VNC is already insecure by default
<reisio> and everyone knows where those files tend to be kept anyways
<reisio> and they'd still need access to your system
<reisio> at which point they wouldn't need VNC access :p
<HugoNascimento> \list
<crc_> I added a vpn connection to network manager but clicking on it does nothing.  syslog shows nothing as if the network manager makes no attempt to connect. Why am I seeing no log activity?
<crc_> I added a vpn connection to network manager but clicking on it does nothing.  syslog shows nothing as if the network manager makes no attempt to connect. Why am I seeing no log activity?
<pifbits> Ok.. back with my youtube.com problem again.. Only happens in Google Chrome but not firefox.  B4 I try an uninstall/reinstall could there be a something I need to tweek?
<testing1122> Yea, use Linux
<testing1122> Er, I mean, Windows
<testing1122> you know
<testing1122> a real os
<D3V> >.>
<slide> How can I see whats causing my load average to go up? It is not the cpu usage.
<D3V> top
<testing1122> sudo reboot
<slide> helpful
<testing1122> :)
<testing1122> rm -rf /proc
<pifbits> no reason to get my computer drunk right now.
<testing1122> smash it with a hammer
<daftykins> testing1122: grow up, please.
<D3V> does anyone know of a good tutorial of setting up twm?
<testing1122> D3V. Install windows
<reisio> uh
<reisio> install, run
<reisio> it's not the most configurable/featureful wm
<D3V> besides a blank screen I think its worth it
<reisio> sure
<D3V> and testing1122 I lost touch with windows when they went to crappy metro
<daftykins> testing1122: leave.
<testing1122> Just use internet explorer to manage your windows
<arun_> guys, any idea on repairing a fat32 file system in linux?
<daftykins> arun_: bad idea. what's going on?
<reisio> arun_: fsck
<Nothing_Much> Question, why does ubuntu's repo have incredibly outdated drivers for GPUs?
<daftykins> they're not even vaguely 'outdated', plus they're verified more for stability
<mesaboogie1> heya does' anyone want to skype me? pm me
<testing1122> no
<testing1122> Can i have OP please?
<Striking71> Hey all. I suspect that one of 3 hard disks I have may be faulty. What's a good diagnostic tool to check?
<testing1122> rm -rf
<testing1122> dd is good too
<Striking71> Thanks testing1122. I'll get *right* on that.
<testing1122> Good
<Ben64> !behelpful | testing1122
<ubottu> testing1122: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Ben64> Striking71: how do you suspect it is faulty
<hggdh> testing1122: please stop
<testing1122> !behelpful | hggdh
<ubottu> hggdh: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<testing1122> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<testing1122> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<testing1122> !warn
<testing1122> !behelpful | !behelpful
<ubottu> !behelpful: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Striking71> Ben64 I have a raid5 with 3 disks and it got corrupted
<Striking71> Ben64 this is actually a friend's system. He had it "recovered" by a local shop before I could get to it
<Ben64> Striking71: ooh, i don't know much about raid. normally i would check logs for IO errors, check smart data, fsck
<Striking71> so I don't have specific error messages and didn't get a chance to check logs and the like before it was messed with
<Striking71> Yeah, I just found a post about smartctl on the ubuntu forums
<Striking71> I'm trying that out
<Ben64> although SMART says my drive is fine, but it is just about dead
<Ben64> so i wouldn't rely on that
<Ben64> currently ddrescue'ing at a whopping 16K/s read speed
<reisio> smart is utterly useless :)
<reisio> no matter what it says, your actions will be unchanged
<reisio> it could be theoretically useful if you have a ridiculous amount of drives
<reisio> if you were google or the like
<reisio> but even then only the quickest test would be worth the time
<MrSavage> Hi all
<reisio> and on that level, you're probably replacing old drives with new ones before they're even broken
<reisio> MrSavage: heyo
<MrSavage> I'm wondering why is it that when I scroll it scrolls what I don't want? In terminal I get a scroll of previous commands instead of the actual terminal buffer
<MrSavage> in xchat, i get a scroll of the text input as well, but not the buffer of the chat
<MrSavage> why is this happening?
<reisio> MrSavage: ...using a touchpad?
<MrSavage> reisio: no
<MrSavage> but i did install imwheel
<MrSavage> due to scrollspeed being so slow
<reisio> maybe it needs more configuring
<Striking71> Ben64 I used the "badblocks" command but it took forEEEEEVER so I interrupted it
<MrSavage> reisio: I don't know how to configure it
<reisio> dpkg -L imwheel
<reisio> Striking71: also pointless
<zivester> hah i updated xubuntu to 14.10 and all my windows are purple... is that normal?
<reisio> why spend time on something that is already broken
<reisio> it's not a human being
<reisio> replace it
<daftykins> why do we always get people running badblocks o0
<reisio> more time than sense
<daftykins> Striking71: who told you to run it?
<Striking71> resio - because of the 3 drives only 1 may be bad
<Striking71> Or none
<Striking71> daftykins: nobody, I'm sort of driving blind
<Striking71> I'm new to data recovery and raids
<reisio> Striking71: doesn't matter
<reisio> your time is not worth knowing which is bad
<reisio> replace them all
<reisio> you'll need more drives eventually anyways
<daftykins> Striking71: install smartmontools and run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX" on each disk, the SMART data should show up pretty easily which is bad
<imastupidguest> I have an issue with how content is displayed on the command line. Not sure if I need to run ls with different options, configure something, create alias(es), or some combination thereof. Any help would be appreciated.
<imastupidguest>  --> Order in which contents are displayed with ls on the command line...
<imastupidguest>    * Currently, ls -al displays hidden files mixed in with non-hidden folders
<imastupidguest>    * Workflow need : Display files before folder, display hidden before non hidden
<Striking71> resio - I'm sort of strapped for cash so I'd rather only replace the drives that are bad. Besides, this is valuable stuff to learn
<Striking71> daftykins: thanks, will do
<daftykins> also never run RAID 5 with 3 disks again
<imastupidguest> I would like the order (starting at the top) to go : hidden files, hidden dirs, non-hidden files, non-hidden dirs (if possible)
<imastupidguest> excuse me...
<imastupidguest> hidden files, non-hidden files, hidden dirs, non-hidden dirs
<imastupidguest> I'm using gnome-terminal
<Striking71> daftykins: Why is that?
<daftykins> 3 is the minimum and is a bad move
<Striking71> daftykins: What is bad about it? I figured it wouldn't be the minimum if it wasn't a good idea
<f00dMonsta> help, I cannot load *some* websites
<SuperStink> ood
<imastupidguest> f00dMonsta: What browser are you using?
<f00dMonsta> I've tried chrome, chromium, firefox
<f00dMonsta> imastupidguest: I've tried chrome, chromium, firefox
<imastupidguest> f00dMonsta: There could be some content settings in the browser (not sure) have you checked that in the browser's preferences?
<f00dMonsta> imastupidguest: I've tried clearing everything
<imastupidguest> f00dMonsta: Not just clearing cookies or history, but settings which limit the type of content (like parental controls)
<imastupidguest> f00dMonsta: I didn't think they were set by default, but I could be wrong about that. It's where I would check first
<f00dMonsta> imastupidguest: it was working perfectly fine last night... and for the past year
<imastupidguest> f00dMonsta: I see. Have you tried pinging one of the sites you're having trouble with?
<imastupidguest> f00dMonsta: If you would like, I'm willing to try to go to one of the url in my browser to see if it loads for me (also)
<imastupidguest> ie: troublshooting
<techrat> I am not sure if this would be ubuntu related but my flux doesnt work on Ubuntu dual screen. Any ideas?
<techrat> It only works in one screen
<ponA> hey guys, i installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my other machine and i want to use it without a monitor connected. i tried remote desktop but xrdp did not work with unity so i installed team viewer and set it up for LAN connections only
<reisio> techrat: need ye the xinerama/xrandr support
<union-hive> ponA: you should just ssh into and terminal command everything
<f00dMonsta> imastupidguest: I can't ping live.com, can you try? because some servers block icmp packets
<ponA> the problem is, that the window is rather small, how do i setup a higher standard resolution?
<reisio> techrat: and/or a graphics driver/config to match
<union-hive> using a remote desktop is over taxing and using a lot of resources sometimes
<techrat> reisio: xrandr support as in apt-get install xrandr ?
<reisio> techrat: likely not
<ponA> i know i can do it with ssh but for some tasks it seems rather inconvenient
<techrat> reisio: Oh looks like I already have xrandr
<imastupidguest> f00dMonsta: It loads for me but redirects to a login page, specifically : https://login.live.com/login.srf?wa=wsignin1.0&rpsnv=12&ct=1417668295&rver=6.4.6456.0&wp=MBI_SSL_SHARED&wreply=https:%2F%2Fmail.live.com%2Fdefault.aspx%3Frru%3Dinbox&lc=1033&id=64855&mkt=en-us&cbcxt=mai
<ponA> e.g. i tried to change the ip address to static and it would have taken me a lot of time to figure out how it really changes a thing using ssh+terminal, then i ended up using the gui and everything worked fine in seconds...
<techrat> reisio: although I do not have xinerama
<f00dMonsta> imastupidguest: ok suddenly that works now. But the more important one: https://console.aws.amazon.com/console/home?nc1=h_m_mc
<imastupidguest> f00dMonsta: Has anything changed in your firewall settings? (this would be a bit over my head but perhaps someone here could work w/ you on it - if need be)
<ponA> but back to topic, how do i setup a higher standard resolution for the desktop?
<f00dMonsta> imastupidguest: I turned it off to see if it helps
<imastupidguest> f00dMonsta: Yes, that latter link loads for me. It redirects to a login page, specifically : https://www.amazon.com/ap/signin?openid.assoc_handle=aws&openid.return_to=https%3A%2F%2Fsignin.aws.amazon.com%2Foauth%3Fresponse_type%3Dcode%26client_id%3Darn%253Aaws%253Aiam%253A%253A015428540659%253Auser%252Fhomepage%26redirect_uri%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fconsole.aws.amazon.com%252Fconsole%252Fhome%253Fnc1%253Dh_m_mc%2526state%253DhashArg
<imastupidguest> thcode%253Dtrue%26noAuthCookie%3Dtrue&openid.mode=checkid_setup&openid.ns=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0&openid.identity=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0%2Fidentifier_select&openid.claimed_id=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0%2Fidentifier_select&action=&disableCorpSignUp=&clientContext=&marketPlaceId=&poolName=&authCookies=&pageId=aws.ssop&siteState=unregistered%2Cen_us&accountStatusPolicy=P1&sso=&o
<imastupidguest> red_auth_policies=MultifactorPhysical&openid.pape.max_auth_age=120&openid.ns.pape=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fextensions%2Fpape%2F1.0&server=%2Fap%2Fsignin%3Fie%3DUTF8&accountPoolAlias=&forceMobileApp=0&forceMobileLayout=0
<f00dMonsta> imastupidguest: meh, something is wrong with my ubuntu then
<imastupidguest> whoa - is a url supposed to be that long?
<techrat> reisio: Were you talking about dual monitor or flux in specific? My dual monitor works fine but it's just that just one screen gets flux while the other doesn't
<f00dMonsta> imastupidguest: just tried on a windows machine, and my phone... both works
<MrSavage> Alright I'm getting issues with my ubuntu 14.04 on not being able to minimize openGL games
<imastupidguest> f00dMonsta: I'll leave you to the experts then. Hope some of the troubleshooting helped
<reisio> techrat: I mentioned other things :)
<f00dMonsta> imastupidguest: i bet you if I load up a vm, it'll work :P
<techrat> reisio: Oh other things as in making dual monitor work?
<reisio> techrat: using nvidia?
<f00dMonsta> imastupidguest: aww I was wrong, it doesn't work in a vm
<techrat> reisio: I'm using intergrated GPU from intel
<techrat> reisio: Intel HD graphics 4400
<reisio> techrat: maybe arandr could help
<link0_> good evening
<MrSavage> woah
<MrSavage> quite
<ponA> any hints on how to set the standard resolution to a higher value (there is no screen connected, i connect via a remote desktop tool)?
<ubuntuaddicted> howdy everyone, does anyone use a password manager and soemthing like syncthing or dropbox/drive?
<ponA> i use keepass for that
<ses1984> before lvm, if i wanted to upgrade the hard drive in my machine, i would pop in the new one,
<ubuntuaddicted> ponA, ok, but keypass probably doesn't have an iOS client does it?
<ses1984> dd if=old of=new
<daftykins> ses1984: right...
<ses1984> and if the new one was bigger i could resize partitions and file systems
<ponA> minikeepass should do that
<ses1984> is the process basically the same with lvm?
<ponA> i chose keepass because it has android ios windows and linux clients
<ponA> they arent all equally powerfull, but you can at least access the passwords
<ubuntuaddicted> ponA, keepass sounds like the way to go. thanks
<mozzarella> guys help
<MrSavage> mozzarella: ?
<mozzarella> MrSavage: I bought a new keyboard and I'd like to remap some stuff
<MrSavage> mozzarella: To make it international?
<mozzarella> MrSavage: no, apple keyboard, I want to swap option and command, as well as make the right option key a ctrl key
<link0_> trash the apple keyboard...it has an nsa implant
<MrSavage> link0_: are you actually serious?
<explodes> When I have my torrents running for a while, and then I close my torrent client (wifi) I notice that a TON of requests to my computer's "torrent" port are still being forward. I have reason to suspect that this is the cause for a slow/spikey network connection. Is that safe to assume? Also, how do you fix or stop the issue?
<ikeboy> I'm having a problem with grub settings; my system doesn't start unless I press enter, but I would like it to start automatically
<ikeboy> also my os-prober stopped working
<bubbasaures> ikeboy, Have you been messing with it?
<ikeboy> no, just upgraded to 14.10 a while ago. i think the problems are from then
<mozzarella> MrSavage: pls
<ikeboy> I also had some boot problems around then that i needed to reinstall grub after
<bubbasaures> ikeboy, What is the os-prober missing like OS's?
<ikeboy> yes
<bubbasaures> ikeboy, What other OS's?
<ikeboy> I have windows and hackentosh on other partitions and drives which used to show up but don't now
<ikeboy> but I can get to those with easybcd. My main problem is the timeout
<bubbasaures> ikeboy, You're using easybcd to get to grub to get to ubuntu?
<ikeboy> looking at grub custumizer right now shows "boot default entry after 10 seconds" but that doesn't happen
<ikeboy> yes
<link0_> ikeboy: check /etc/default/grub
<bubbasaures> ikeboy, So you have using the customizer?
<ikeboy> yes, but the options don't change
<link0_> ikeboy: sudo update-grub
<ikeboy> i did that
<link0_> ikeboy: you manually edited /etc/default/grub?
<ikeboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9362439/
<creatorb> ikeboy: change GRUB_TIMEOUT="10" to GRUN_TIMEOUT="3" for appears on 3 second #see line10
<link0_> ikeboy: add GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=0
<ikeboy> if 10 doesn't work, why would 3?
<link0_> ikeboy: then sudo update-grub
<link0_> after saving
<ikeboy> did that, I'll see on next reboot if it works
<zivester> ugh why are ubuntu ulimit's set so low by default.. just fixed an issue i've been having with chrome for months.. and somehow my internet speed is faster now as well
<ikeboy> in the meantime, I had an error unknown command "recordfail" and also loadvideo. Anyone know how to fix those or disable them?
<ikeboy> i'm trying reboot now
<link0_> ikeboy: 0 = disables the menu, boots right away, -1 = waits until you select entry (default behavior), XX = XX in seconds, waits for that amount of time
<link0_> ikeboy: so GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=10 would wait 10 seconds before auto booting
<ikeboy> why are there more than 1 option for the same thing? What's GRUB_TIMEOUT?
<Jarvix> is there a way to set a shut down timer for the system?
<cynicallemon> Jarvix: man shutdown
<Jarvix> kk ty
<Jarvix> cynicallemon, , so:: shutdown -p +m120  ?
<Jarvix> forgive me, i'm new to this
<cynicallemon> try shutdown -hP 120
<Jarvix> will that shut the pc off?
<cynicallemon> yes
<Jarvix> in 120
<Jarvix> ty
<Jarvix> how to delay it?
<Jarvix> nm
<cynicallemon> shutdown -c    will cancel
<Jarvix> ty
<Jarvix> cynicallemon, have a good night
<mozzarella> guys help
<cynicallemon> thx
<link0_> ikeboy: it working?
<semendemon> i removed nvidia-304 and installed nvidia-173 (it's for an arcade cabinet) but when trying to start X i get an error stating "nvidia kernel version is 173 but nvidia driver version is 304" does apt-get remove not remove the nvidia driver on mint/ubuntu?
<creatorb> link0_: ikeboy still has not entered in room
<link0_> creatorb: thanks
<link0_> semendemon: try apt-get autoremove --purge
<semendemon> apt-get remove 'nvidia-*' appears to have removed all nvidia drivers
<semendemon> we good to go
<SavKobani>  i tried installing xdm and xfce4 , but now when i startup the box it just goes to console login and when i type startx it looks like it did before without xdm
<explodingmango> Hello, I have question about a built-in Linux kernel driver (if this the right place to ask).
<explodingmango> There is a series of 3D navigation devices made by 3D Connexion which are supported by kernel drivers. The most basic model, the SpaceNavigator, works right out of the box. There's a more advanced model, SpacePilot, which also works for input, but it also has an LCD screen. My question is, is the SpacePilot's LCD screen also supported by the kernel driver?
<explodingmango> And if no one knows, is there some resource where I can find out more about Linux's kernel drivers?
<link0_> explodingmango: try http://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/
<interweb> Hi , How can I install kde 5 on my ubuntu 14.10 ?
<creatorb> link0_: okkay, i will left to workspace, when ikeboy coming said to him i have leave message like "no i mean alternative way, don't change to 3 second :v it's only sample, change to 0 for automatically boot on GRUB_DEFAULT="0" and set grub_default to os what do you want to boot"
<link0_> creatorb: safe to say he messed something up since he isn't back yet? lol
<creatorb> link0_: hahahah, maybe he has forgotten
<ncaulfield> hellooo
<ncaulfield> how does IRC work
<link0_> magic
<ncaulfield> lol
<ncaulfield> this is pretty cool
<link0_> its just like facebook
<link0_> ;P
<ncaulfield> super early facebook
<mozzarella> guys help
<link0_> yea but waste of time just like facebook lol
<Prezident> #ubuntu-offtopic plz ncaulfield this is an helpchan.
<mozzarella> I want to remap my right alt to a right ctrl
<link0_> mozzarella: start xev in terminal...it waits for your input...press key you want to change
<link0_> mozzarella: then repeat with other key
<NeilG> Need help in keep runing a jar program even after quitting from ssh amazon box.
<link0_> mozzarella: then run xmodmap
<mozzarella> link0_: I tried keycode 108 = Control_R
<mozzarella> doesn't work
<link0_> mozzarella: did you do "xmodmap -e "keycode 108 = Control_R"
<mozzarella> no I wrote a file instead
<mozzarella> and did xmodmap file
<link0_> mozzarella: what file? .xinitrc?
<mozzarella> doesn't matter
<mozzarella> .xmodmapawk
<jetro> hey guys I just reinstalled ubuntu 14.04 on a machine that had two partitions, one with windows and one with ubuntu
<jetro> I only see 1 partition now with ubuntu
<jetro> I think the reinstall got rid of the windows partition?
<jetro> Is there any way I can get windows back or recover my files?
<tuxakadjseb> Your NTFS partition is it mounted ?
<jetro> tuxakadjseb, what do you mean?
<jetro> I am on the ubuntu os right now
<jetro> and I used gparted to check my partitions
<jetro> the windows one is gone
<tuxakadjseb> Oups !
<jetro> tuxakadjseb, I'm screwed?
<tuxakadjseb> How many HDD have your computer ?
<jetro> Just one
<jetro> I have 1 HDD with windows and ubuntu on 2 different partitions
<jetro> then I inserted the ubuntu cd to reinstall
<jetro> the cd said that it detected an ubuntu installation, should it do a reinstall, and I said yes
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> which mod key is right alt
<jetro> I had no idea it was going to wipe everything out and then do the reinstall, I thought it would just reinstall on that partition
<jetro> tuxakadjseb, can I run any data recovery programs to get back files?
<jetro> I just need to get my python files
<tuxakadjseb> I'm afraid you have lost your windows partition :-(
<somsip> mozzarella: er...the alt key that's to the right of the spacebar
<tuxakadjseb> Hey people, any idea to help jetro ?
<jetro> tuxakadjseb, damn! Any way to recover the data? I just need to get python files back
<mozzarella> somsip: I know
<somsip> !recovery | jetro
<ubottu> jetro: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<somsip> mozzarella: maybe ask a better question then?
<mozzarella> but it has a number
<somsip> mozzarella: use xev
<mozzarella> mod1, mod2, mod3, etc.
<mozzarella> dude, it doesn't say
<somsip> mozzarella: to be used in what program?
<mozzarella> xmodmap
<somsip> mozzarella: use the keycode reported by xev
<mozzarella> I need the keysym
<mozzarella> not the keycode
<Ben64> xev tells you that
<jetro> somsip, ubuntu is booting up normally, but windows is gone. I have one HDD, is it possible to use ubuntu to search for windows files that may still be on the HDD?
<mozzarella> I have remapped my right alt already
<mozzarella> can't see the keysym
<Ben64> its right there where it says "keysym"
<somsip> !undelete | jetro (unlikely, but you could look into these)
<ubottu> jetro (unlikely, but you could look into these): Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<somsip> mozzarella: ie, keycode 133 (keysym 0xffeb, Super_L) on mine
<mozzarella> sorry, keysym is not what I meant
<mozzarella> the thing I must "clear"
<mozzarella> e.g. clear Mod1
<Ben64> you're not making a whole lot of sense
<jetro> I'm screwed, I'm going to have to recode everything
<jetro> Why the hell did that cd ask if I wanted to reinstall ubuntu and then go ahead and not ask me about partitions and wipe everything...
<mozzarella> Ben64: trust me bro
<mozzarella> I also find it confusing
<Ben64> mozzarella: i'm not your bro, guy. it's not xmodmap that is confusing, it is your description of what you still need to do
<mozzarella> Ben64: I have to "clear" the key function, but I'm not sure why
<mozzarella> doesn't work if I don't
<Ben64> mozzarella: pastebin what xev says when you press your new "right alt"
<mozzarella> no, the alt key is fine, I need to remap the command key
<somsip> mozzarella: use said right Alt earlier...
<Ben64> jetro: sounds unlikely that it wouldn't tell you, maybe you clicked next without reading? you can use photorec to find files
<Ben64> mozzarella: dude you need to explain much better what you want to do
<mozzarella> yes, I need to remap the right command key to be a right alt key
<mozzarella> I did keycode 134 = Alt_R
<Ben64> ok, so why won't you pastebin what happens when you press it
<mozzarella> http://fpaste.org/156474/17676262/
<mozzarella> Ben64:
<wldxy> .....
<mozzarella> don't ellipsis me that way
<Ben64> looks fine
<mozzarella> indeed, it looks fine yet it still acts as a windows key
<Ben64> ah now you explain
<wldxy> why do not you chinese
<Ben64> mozzarella: pastebin xmodmap -pm
<Ben64> !cn | wldxy
<ubottu> wldxy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wldxy> 0.0
<mozzarella> Ben64: http://fpaste.org/156475/14176766/
<Ben64> see it there under mod4? Alt_R (0x86)
<mozzarella> Ben64: yeah
<mozzarella> I still don't know what to do, though
<Ben64> mozzarella: you need to reassign it, theres an example here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xmodmap
<mozzarella> Ben64: doesn't work
<mozzarella> why is it so hard
<electricprism> I'm trying to log the output of a binary on TTY7 from TTY1, what command would I use? I tried $DIPLAY=:0 gala > /home/me/gala.log
<sathish> hi
<praveen_> sdf
<sathish> hi
<praveen_> sf
<praveen_> hello
<praveen_> sdfds
<sathish> hi barat
<praveen_> hi hih i i
<sathish> well come
<praveen_> hw r u
<Ben64> praveen_, sathish: stop talking to yourself, this is not a chat channel, this is for ubuntu support only
<somsip> !ot | this is not a chat channel
<ubottu> this is not a chat channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThatMex> hello world
<ThatMex> anybody recommends any video editing programs?
<auronandace> ThatMex: i like openshot
<somsip> ThatMex: cinelerra, lives
<auronandace> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (utopic), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<ThatMex> ok which one would you recommend for somebody use to adobe premiere?
<Guest43361> JOIN #radeon
<ThatMex> has anybody used kdenlive? is it any good?
<sonetea> ThatMex: haven't used it, but i hear it's great compared to every other linux video editor
<mozzarella> pls
<grosjean> o/
<Laibsch> Hello, I'm moving my dm-crypt LVM from HD to SSD. I installed the SSD internally and put the HD in a USB enclosure.  I reboot and choose to boot from USB.
<Laibsch> Grub comes up, I choose the boot entry that used to work flawlessly for me and then eventually the boot halts with "no volume groups found".
<Laibsch> I tried adding "insmod usb" to the grub invocation but still no go.
<Laibsch> I am never being asked for the passphrase of the encrypted LVM.  What's missing?
<Laibsch> This is a Trusty installation.
<rtur> Is /etc/environment the right place to set shell independent environment variables ? Or is it only for bash ?
<EsoRotica> rtur wouldnt that be like.... ~/.bashrc?
<rtur> EsoRotica: Normally yes, but I need to set it for many users and would prefer not to sed through their ~/.bashrc but some more global file. Best if it's one that would be sourced by most shells.
<EsoRotica> I see. I know you could also modify the skel files, though that only solves it for new users, rtur
<wiltors42> hello
<wiltors42> users
<wiltors42> oops
<wiltors42> whats the command to list names of people in room
<EriC^^> /names
<wiltors42> thats a lot of names
<EsoRotica> 1707 to be specific
<wiltors42> i wonder how many are active
<cfhowlett> wiltors42, ask your ubuntu support question
<rtur> EsoRotica: Found it, I can create a file in /etc/profile.d/ and it should work too. And /etc/environment is ok env variables help.ubuntu says . Thanks.
<EsoRotica> Sure thing, not sure that I was much help. GL Rtur
<leslie1> hi guys  Is it possible to extend space for /dev/ampper/** ?
<Wrestler> sss
<Vespian> Hello.
<Vespian> Anyone know anything about reading data from a serial device plugged into USB?
<sgo11> hi, I am running ubuntu 14.04.1. I did "sudo apt-get update" "apt-get dist-upgrade" and then "do-release-upgrade". it returns "No new release found". why? I thought the latest version was 14.10. thanks.
<DJones> sgo11: I suspect your update manager is set to only show LTS releases
<bahamas> hello. can anyone recommend me a tool that allows me to edit the desktop wallpaper? I want to be able to update it constantly with text
<sgo11> DJones, how to check that option? thanks.
<DJones> sgo11: Just trying to remember where its set
<sgo11> ok. thanks.
<fidel_> bahamas: update it with text?
<Vespian> http://pastebin.com/g7PDDszR
<fidel_> if i interpret it right - you want to display a changing text as part of your desktop (or wallpaper) if so - take a look at conky
<geirha> bahamas: imagemagick can add text on images
<Vespian> Screen isn't showing ANY data from the SIM Card Reader.
<fidel_> conky can display text as layer above your wallpaper/desktop
<geirha> yeah conky is probably what you want
<DJones> sgo11: Open up Software and updates, on the 3rd tab called updates, there is a tick box "Notify me of a new UBuntu version" probably says LTS only, that needs to be "For any new version"
<bahamas> fidel_, geirha: basically I want to use the wallpaper as a reminder of things
<sgo11> DJones, right, thanks. I set it to "Never". btw, why does ubuntu.com still recommend 14.04.1 LTS instead of 14.10 ? It didn't do this in previous LTS release. thanks.
<Vespian> Anyone? http://pastebin.com/g7PDDszR
<DJones> sgo11: Its probably recommended as LTS because it is LTS with longer support
<fidel_> bahamas: check conky then
<sgo11> DJones, in the page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ it recommends 14.04.1. From my memory, in the old days, it always recommends the latest version for desktop PC. I feel this is weird. does it mean 14.10 is not stable?
<cfhowlett> sgo11, 9 months of support vs. 3 years.  do the math.
<sgo11> cfhowlett, ok.
<DJones> sgo11: I think thats just because a lot of users want long term stability and support (5 years with LTS) so they're recommended to use that, wheras the non-LTS releases are only supported for a short time and the user would have to upgrade within 9 months to keep getting support, not everybody wants the latest versions and has the time for regular upgrades
<EriC^^> *5 years support
<cfhowlett> sgo11, personal choice and pain tolerance question.  IMHO, LTS is optimized and polished for stability.  bleeding edge = bloody.
<Vespian> Surely someone here knows about reading/writing from/to serial devices....
<Vespian> http://pastebin.com/hQfEuGFE
<sgo11> If I stay with 14.04.1 LTS and when 15.04 is out, can I directly upgrade the system from 14.04.1 to 15.04 with do-release-upgrade? or do I have to go through 14.04 --> 14.10 --> 15.04 ? thanks.
<DJones> sgo11: 15.04 isn't LTS, so you'd have to go through 14.10
<DJones> sgo11: LTS are only released every 2 years, 12.04, 14.04 and next one will be 16.04
<sgo11> DJones, ok. what about upgrading to 16.04? do-release-upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 directly? or go though 14.04 -- 14.10 -- 15.04 -- ... -- 16.04 LTS ?
<DJones> sgo11: You'll be able to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 directly
<Vespian> Only issue with major updates is that it can break a lot of programs. (
<sgo11> DJones, that's cool. thanks a lot. :)
<Vespian> :( *
<Vespian> DJones: Do you know anything about reading from a serial device?
<DJones> Vespian: Sorry, no
<sgo11> Vespian, that's not cool then.. will it be safer in server upgrade?
<Vespian> sgo11: Nothing that can be done about programs breaking... takes a while for developers to make it work for the new version of the OS.... which is why every major version update to the OS is given a label... for instance 14.10 is Utopic Unicorn
<Vespian> And the version names are quite relevant when adding a PPA to the repository.
<sgo11> Vespian, ok, cheers.
<DJones> sgo11: Most people will probably stay with LTS releases for servers because it doesn't involve 4 updates and they can be more certain that anything running on it won't have issues with 4 different upgrades
<Vespian> Anyone know why Cinnamon uses so much RAM? I have very few applets running in it and it's using 395 MB of RAM.
<sgo11> DJones, ok. got it. my server will stay with LTS version and my desktop will update to 14.10 then. :)
<Vespian> sgo11: Wise choice.
<sgo11> Vespian, ^_^
<Ankoran> anyone that can help me use a static ip with my usb wireless interface? i cannot seem to figure out how to do it im using ubuntu 14.04 lts
<wildwind> Please point me to some good guides on setting up PXE environment. I want to have several Linux images on the server (different distros, releases, archs etc.) for testing purposes and clients on the network able to quickly boot any of them. For client, it should be the same experience as booting LiveCD.
<cfhowlett> WildSoft, better asked in #ubuntu-server or #edubuntu
<krzkrz> any reason why ps aux | grep cron is not returning anything significant?
<krzkrz> shouldnt crond display as running in the bg?
<Ankoran> what does ubuntu use for wireless config it doesnt seem to be using wpa_suppicant
<Ankoran> keep trying to use /etc/network/interfaces to configure static but there was no previous entry for wlan0 in there
<krzkrz> or does ubuntu use something else as its daemon for cron?
<Neo31> hello guys, i wanna report a bug concerning locale configuration for my country :)
<Vespian> Ankoran: Your question isn't about Ubuntu, but rather it is about your UI. Each UI uses a different application for wireless connection management.
<cfhowlett> !bug | Neo31,
<ubottu> Neo31,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Vespian> Ankoran: By default, Ubuntu comes with Unity UI and GNOME UI
<Vespian> Ankoran: I myself use Cinnamon UI.
<Ankoran> yeah i have the default everything
<Ankoran> i want to set a static ip with my wireless
<Vespian> Ankoran: Okay, then are you using Unity or GNOME right now?
<krzkrz> anyone?
<qwerty_> asdf
<Ankoran> whatever comes with the install of ubuntu
<Ankoran> im guessing unity
<krzkrz> what does ps aux | grep cron return for you guys?
<Vespian> Ankoran: Both come with it.
<krzkrz> do you see crond running?
<Ankoran> i dont remember selecting anything
<Vespian> Ankoran: Does your desktop look bare or does it have all kinds of icons and such?
<Ankoran> bare
<krzkrz> anyone?!
<Neo31> what's the package for locale configuration?
<Vespian> Ankoran: Then you're likely in GNOME.
<krzkrz> yes/no/maybe/foff?
<Ankoran> i just have no idea what this is usingto configure the wireless as is
<Ankoran> there is no wpa_supplicant configuration file and /etc/network/ineterfaces doesnt have wlan0
<cfhowlett> Neo31, terminal time: dpkg -l | grep locale          will tell you
<Ankoran> wifi works just fine dhcp but i run a few services that use port forwardingand its a bugger to have to change that all the time
<Vespian> Ankoran: Ctrl + Alt + t and execute: nm-applet
<Vespian> Ankoran: That's the default GNOME Network Manager application.
<Ankoran> nevermind i found it in the network list when i selected my AP i clicked edit and its all in there to assign stuff for ipv4/6
<Ankoran> but thanks
<Vespian> Ankoran: I also advise that you do Ctrl + Alt + t and execute: /usr/bin/software-center
<Ankoran> for what?
<Happzz> hey guys.
<Ankoran> ive been using this install of ubuntu for a month now i just never bothered to learn how to assign a static IP for wifi
<Ankoran> im updated and customized
<Happzz> i have win8.1 installed on disk1 and i'd like to put ubuntu on disk2 (two separate physical disks)
<Happzz> i dont want to mess with dual booting and whatever. i'd rather just tell the bios which disk to load every time
<nusr> how can i run a bash script? what file extension do i use for ubuntu? the script runs when i input line by line into gnuplot, but when i try to cat <filename.gp> | gnuplot it says data file unreadable
<cfhowlett> Happzz, install but skip the bootloader
<Happzz> windows is already on disk1 and running fine. how do i go about installing ubuntu on disk2 without accidently touching disk1 at all - not the data and not the bootloader there
<Vespian> Ankoran: Are you now? Perhaps you should do Ctrl + Alt + t and execute software-properties-gtk and then enable Canonical updates and also check your drivers out too. Ahah
<Happzz> cfhowlett im really asking how to, not what to :)
<Ankoran> already done Vespian
<Happzz> and i guess there needs to be a boot loader for ubuntu as well, just on a diff disk, no?
<Ankoran> i have also been using linux since 1993
<Ankoran> I have just never used wireless with it before a month ago
<cfhowlett> Happzz, choose "something else" during installation type.  do NOT install bootloader = "how to"
<qwerty_> how to install ubuntu on crusoe cpu??
<wildwind> cfhowlett: tu
<wildwind> cfhowlett: *ty
<Happzz> and how will ubuntu load if theres no boot loader?
<ubuntul0ver> my drive is running full .. but aptitude says i have bout 200 packets installed how do i swipe the rest ?
<Vespian> Anyone have any experience with reading data from a serial device that is plugged into USB? http://pastebin.com/hQfEuGFE
<cfhowlett> Happzz, you said you wanted to specify at boot!
<Happzz> i want to choose the disk with the f12 menu that tells the bios which disk to load
<cfhowlett> Happzz, you could install the bootloader to ubuntu disk ...
<Happzz> when/where do i choose that?
<wildwind> cfhowlett: btw, why have you suggested edubuntu, does it have pxe preconfigured?
<ubuntul0ver> i.e. where are the unneeded files hiding ?
<cfhowlett> wildwind, edubuntu seems to do pxe / ltsp type installs a lot more than typical desktop installations
<cfhowlett> Happzz, on the partition menu, you can select the bootloader target
<Happzz> and if i tell it to put the bootloader on disk2, it will not touch disk1 AT ALL?
<Happzz> im sorry for annoying with this, im just not going to be able to come and ask while doing it for real ;)
<Happzz> so i have to understand first.
<wildwind> ubuntul0ver: have you tried the built-in utility, baobab?
<cfhowlett> Happzz, nope.  but to be sure, you can disable disk1 at bios, right?
<Happzz> i dont know?
<Happzz> if i can, does this ensure nothing at all is written to it?
<cfhowlett> Happzz, disabled disk1 = no disk1 so far as live session concerned
<Happzz> perfect. i will try now. see you in a bit :p
<Happzz> thanks for your time, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Happzz, take your time, be careful and read everything at each step before you commit <enter>
<Happzz> one more thing (i just know this needs to be taken care of at install-time for fbsd and such), does ubuntu support full-disk encryption?
<Vespian> Nobody here has ever attempted to read from a serial device? :X
<usrb1n> Hello, I have a file that contains paths to other files, one per line. Is there any way to "loop" and open each file with nano ? Exactly the same situation as when you type nano file1 file2 file3. When file1 is closed file2 is opened and same with file 3
<cfhowlett> Happzz, yes.
<cfhowlett> !encryption | Happzz
<ubottu> Happzz: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Happzz> im looking forward to encrypt the whole disk. not just a directory.
<Happzz> i'd imagine a desktop distro would have this thing built in like microsoft's bitlocker or something. click here, enter pass, you're good.
<ubuntul0ver> how can i remove everything that has gtk dependencies ?
<ubuntul0ver> my station is crashing all the time ..
<wildwind> Happzz: Ubuntu offers this option when installing.
<ubuntul0ver> no applications crash ..
<Happzz> awesome. thanks again.
<ubuntul0ver> not the station
<Happzz> see you in a bit.
<nusr> how can i run a bash script? what file extension do i use for ubuntu? the script runs when i input line by line into gnuplot, but when i try to cat <filename.gp> | gnuplot it says data file unreadable
<Ben64> nusr: a bash script is not the same as running stuff in gnuplot
<nusr> are bash scripts in ubuntu .gp?
<Ben64> nusr: and file extensions don't matter at all
<nusr> ok the commands that i am trying to run in gnuplot are in .gp  how can i run it?
<red__> exit
<Ben64> nusr: you should check out the manual page for gnuplot, i'm unfamiliar with it
<nusr> Ben64: ok thanks
<Ben64> nusr: http://gnuplot.sourceforge.net/faq/faq.html#x1-840007.4
<nusr> Ben64: ok. i'm looking through the manual
<nusr> Ben64: getting the same error. the page you showed has "gnuplot filename.gp -" and cat filename.gp |gnuplot produces the same error..data not readable.
<Ben64> nusr: it doesn't say to use cat
<Indiviuo> RAGE!
<Indiviuo> http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/12/are-you-robot-introducing-no-captcha.html
<Indiviuo> Is anyone else seriously upset about this?
<Ben64> Indiviuo: not on topic here at all
<cfhowlett> Indiviuo, this is ubuntu support = carry this conversation - elsewhere
<Indiviuo> B-but...
<cfhowlett> !ot | Indiviuo,
<ubottu> Indiviuo,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nusr> Ben64: yeah, but i was saying the original command i was using is cat, which produces the same error..so i don't know why the data is not readable
<nusr> Ben64: thanks for your help anyway
<Ben64> nusr: it might not be a gnuplot file
<nusr> Ben64: that page also uses .gp for the extension..and when i input line by line into gnuplot it outputs a chart. but it doesn't work when i try to run the script
<nusr> Ben64: i'll email the author of the example
<nusr> Ben64: http://linuxcommando.blogspot.sg/2014/05/how-to-plot-2d-data-using-gnuplot.html
<nusr> in case anyone wants to do the same with gnuplot
<wildwind> nusr: show us exact command you've used (aside from cat)
<Happzz> i didnt expect this issue, but maybe you guys have an idea. i've a t510 with a caddy. im trying to install ubuntu to the disk in the caddy.
<nusr> wildwind: cat mystats.gp |gnuplot
<Happzz> the bios doesnt recognize the disk and so doesn't ubuntu's installer.
<Happzz> windows however, does see it.
<nusr> wildwind: the commands are copied and pasted into geddit and saved as that file name
<nusr> "mystats.gp", line 62: warning: Skipping unreadable file "Documents/markets/current_inquiry/w.dat" "mystats.gp", line 62: No data in plot
<captine> hi all.  quick one.  there is a dead link on the ubuntu website for juju web ui.  How is it best to report it?
<captine> http://imgur.com/JANQvkZ
<nusr> script is in the same folder
<wildwind> nusr: why don't you try just 'gnuplot mystats.gp' as man clearly says?
<nusr> wildwind: as i was saying earlier, i got the same error message "mystats.gp", line 62: warning: Skipping unreadable file "Documents/markets/current_inquiry/w.dat" "mystats.gp", line 62: No data in plot
<nusr> wildwind: but when i input line by line into gnuplot it outputs the chart
<captine> http://imgur.com/JANQvkZ   -- how does one report this to canonical/web admins?
<captine> sorry.  Wrong window.  didnt mean to repeat
<popey> captine: where is that linked from?
<popey> captine: found it, at the bottom, I'll report it.
<captine> thanks popey
<popey> np
<captine> PS, enjoy all your commentary on Linux Unplugged.
<wildwind> nusr: this message means that your file was read and successfully processed up to line 62. The message is not about the file mystats.gp but about another file referenced in command on that line. so check it.
<wildwind> nusr: and gnuplot is offtopic here
<Vespian> Can anyone help me with reading a SIM Card from a SIM Card Reader in Ubuntu 14.10? http://pastebin.com/hQfEuGFE
<new123456> hi
<medecau> Good morning. I have just installed ubuntu server on a mac mini. I have made some of the necessary encantations for this to work but I am getting hung on boot. It displays a blinking cursor on the top left. Any idea why? I believed this is something to do with grub
<somsip> !mac | medecau
<ubottu> medecau: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<medecau> somsip, the wiki is dated
<ObrienDave> does not mean the info is reasonably valid
<Lachezar> Hey all. Upgraded Ubuntu Server to 14.04.01 LTS, and now I can not ssh into the server with the 'backup' account. How can I fix this (without compromising the system completely)?
<Ben64> Lachezar: can you ssh in at all?
<Lachezar> Ben64: yes, I have user users that ssh in as expected, but the 'backup' account is a system one, and even though it has .ssh/authorized_keys and is explicitly noted in AllowUsers in /etc/ssh/sshd_config it does not allow ssh in with 'backup'.
<spidey-westland> I am new, where can I find the good info for setting Xchat
<Ben64> Lachezar: ok, then ssh in and fix it?
<medecau> ObrienDave, if you were responding to me I must say it doesn't mean the info is at all valid either
<Lachezar> Ben64: How? I do not know what broke to fix it!
<medecau> the wiki refers to iso images that were unable to boot on mac for a starter
<Ben64> Lachezar: check logs man
<Lachezar> Ben64: auth.log shows: nologin: Attempted login by backup on UNKNOWN
<nusr> wildwind: ok thanks
<a_random_dude> Ubuntu rocks!!
<p01s0n> hello all ,i am trying to share my block device exported over iscsi to multiple hosts
<p01s0n> formatted device as GFS2
<p01s0n> how can i mount it?Does it require corosync and other tools to mount this
<Walex> p01s0n: you can mount GFS2 in non-cluster mode
<p01s0n> Walex thanks so  with non clustered option (nolock) can i still share that between two hosts?
<Walex> p01s0n: depends. clustered mode means that among its users one is the "active" one, but you can mount it shared without its clients being in cluster mode.
<tony_> hello everyone
<Walex> p01s0n: GFS2 supports concurrent writes without problems with the right options (but they are slow). It is the systems mounting it that may not be able to work together.
<Walex> p01s0n: put another way the lock manager and the cluster manager have completely different roles.
<Walex> p01s0n read carefully gthe fully the paragraph beginning "The GFS requires fencing" in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GFS2
<p01s0n> Walex : i am trying to achieve a shared file store for my webservers but our SAN supports only iscsi.So i am trying to use a file system that supports sharing file.tried using (lock_nolock) with this it can mount block device across nodes but contents are missing
<Walex> p01s0n: that's a different problem...
<Walex> p01s0n: if there are multiple clients writing the distributed lock manager is necessary to handle access to the journal as mentioned in the Wikipedia. This needs to be clustered itself in case of client restarts. Then perhaps the client themselves need to be clustered if they cannot work together.
<Walex> p01s0n: however "missing" content most likely is due to *caching*.
<Walex> p01s0n: suppose that you have client A, client B, and server X with the GFS2 block device.
<Walex> p01s0n: client A updates a file. When does client B "sees" the update? It could be several seconds later, as the update may be cached in RAM on client A, if the application does not use 'fsync' or similar.
<Walex> p01s0n: so in your case you must use the DLM, rather than 'nolock', and ensure that applications use 'flock'.
<Walex> p01s0n: but the overall issue is that you are trying to use a filesystem as a shared remote database. This can be made to work but perhaps a shared remote database would be a more natural backend.
<raskel> hello, i have ubuntu 14.04 which is LTS. should i upgrade to 14.10 or i should wait for 15.04?
<p01s0n> Walex : thanks, so for DLM to work i need to configure CMAN and other cluster management tools .I thought it will be simple as formating with GFS2 and mounting across multiple nodes
<anselan> raskel: Depends on what you're doing, I guess
<k1l> raskel, when you upgrade you need to do every release, besides the LTS to LTS upgrade which is 14.04 to 16.04
<anselan> raskel: How important is stablility to you?
<k1l> raskel, but if you dont want to upgrade all 6 months you should stay on LTS
<anselan> raskel: I stay on LTS versions for installations I build, but only because I need to ensure hardware compatibility over a long term, and don't need "bleeding edge" features
<streulma> hello
<Walex> p01s0n: as that Wikipedia paragraph says, that workish except at restarts. When a node crashes and restarts it tries to replay the journal, which is a bad idea if there are other systems.
<streulma> if someone asks some help with the new Macs (running newer EFI), I can help with setting up a Linux only boot. There is some problem with the new EFI not detecting the EFI file of Ubuntu.
<Walex> p01s0n: the DLM does not strictly speaking need the cluster manager; you can do it manually, but that's unreliable.
<streulma> it was some work to set it up but it works
<streulma> see http://glandium.org/blog/?p=2830
<streulma> that's emulate an OSX EFI boot
<bahamas> fidel_: thanks!
<runing_froger> hello
<kokut> Hello, I installed mysql in ubuntu and when I type any commands on the mysql> prompt it doesn't show anything, already tried restarting it, anyone knows what could be wrong?
<kokut> Also i don't know why but i cannot talk in #mysql :\
<runing_froger> hello, I got problem with sshfs. Im using sshfs to mount partition from windows to linux. I got problem with file larger than 2GB, when I connect disc to my local linux and when I check their size it shows me that this files are enlarged (ls -lrtah shows 16E in size)
<p01s0n> Thanks Walex
<runing_froger> is there a way to debug this?
<ObrienDave> runing_froger, what is the partition formatted to? fat32?
<medecau> I'm reinstalling ubuntu on mac and just got an error during keyboard detection. I ran the test again just to make sure I was typing the right keys. When I'm done installing ubuntu how may I report this "bug"?
<hateball> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<medecau> thanks hateball
<adik> hello
<mrcan> hi friends, i wanna create my local repo (ex: http://packages.linux-sunxi.org/ubuntu/dists/), is there any complete script can do that?
<ratnakar> i am trying to exclude a folder from this scripte rsync -auvHP --exclude 'excludefolder' 192.168.0.xxx:/mnt/volstor01/Projects/Projects/sourcefolder /targetfolder     ...... but it seems not working .... can some one please help me
<bet0x> ratnakar, or Google it!
<somsip> ratnakar: how is it not working? Is the user the same on the source machine?
<ratnakar> bet0x: i did google ... but could not get it right
<ratnakar> bet0x: it is still including the excldefolder
<geirha> ratnakar: #rsync would be the best place to ask
<bet0x> geirha, http://articles.slicehost.com/2007/10/10/rsync-exclude-files-and-folders
<bet0x> ratnakar, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/01/rsync-exclude-files-and-folders/
<Chiara> !list
<ubottu> Chiara: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wildwind> How can I do in terminal the same thing as Nautilus does when automounting USB media?
<cherrypoop> i can't generate a 2048 bit key
<cherrypoop> ssh keygen is only generating aes 128
<cherrypoop> what can i do?
<bet0x> cherrypoop, shoot the mf!
<ServerSage> wildwind: This page might be of use: http://goo.gl/Ut6h
<cherrypoop> ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 2048 -C "email@example.com"
<cherrypoop> that's the command i ran
<bet0x> cherrypoop, http://www.guyrutenberg.com/2007/10/05/ssh-keygen-tutorial-generating-rsa-and-dsa-keys/
<bet0x> cherrypoop, ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096 -C "email@example.com"
<bet0x> try that one
<cherrypoop> thanks
<cherrypoop> that's fancy
<cherrypoop> i have a feeling it worked because it paused significantly longer
<cherrypoop> usually it generates it in an instance
<dmoyne> hello! anymone that can tell me how to get azerty keyboard set before logging in a kde session
<cherrypoop> bet0x: it's not working :(
<richboyRox> wow
<cherrypoop> cat shows this: Proc-Type: 4,ENCRYPTED DEK-Info: AES-128-CBC
<richboyRox> great
<Chiara> !list
<GmCece> Yo
<dmoyne> mCece: you know how to get this fixed?
<wildwind> ServerSage: ty
<dmoyne> GmCece: you know how to get this fixed?
<cherrypoop> okay this is what's happening guys
<cherrypoop> http://pastie.org/9760260
<ikonia> cherrypoop: where is the problem ?
<cherrypoop> ikonia: you see the line where it says DEK-Info?
<zasif> ok
<cherrypoop> it says AES-128
<zasif> ke;;p
<zasif> lg
<zasif> agbmklofbmlokmgvlmklb ok,b l,
<BADASS> HELLO
<ServerSage> BADASS: No need for all caps.
<BADASS> YO MOMMA SO FAT
<ikonia> cherrypoop: that's the default though
<BADASS> IS THERE NO NEED FOR CAPS
<ikonia> BADASS: please don't
<cherrypoop> ikonia: what do you mean?
<BADASS> BUT WHY
<serverx> Hi all, Can you please help, Xubuntu, all power saving modes off, tried the suggestions with 'longind.conf'..  but still closing the lid crashes the machine ?
<ikonia> BADASS: please don't
<BADASS> HOW DO I TURN IT OFF?
<ServerSage> cherrypoop: I think you are a bit confused about how encrypted keys work.
<ServerSage> cherrypoop: This page might help you understand: http://goo.gl/nBGNQg
<serverx> Nice work people, Great, no answer here either, I respect your work, Networks and this crash when lid closed, make, this OS, pointless, sorry...
<ServerSage> serverx: Have you looked in the log files?
<cherrypoop> thanks guys
<cherrypoop> there's too much to learn in the world of comptuers i feel like giving up and doing theater
<ServerSage> cherrypoop: You're welcome.
<ServerSage> cherrypoop: I find myself saying, "I should switch to moving dirt" daily.
<enchilado> How, do, I, use, commas, correctly
<ServerSage> enchilado: I just fell off my chair laughing.
<bazhang> ask in ##english enchilado
<hikenboot_> is nbd supported in the ubuntu kernel?
<enchilado> ServerSage: are you okay?
<hikenboot_> or does it require a custom kernel
<ServerSage> bazhang: He was commenting on serverx's posts.
<ServerSage> hikenboot_: I think you only need to install nbd-(client|server)
<hikenboot_> yes i did that but apparently it doesnt work right without recompiling some kernels
<hikenboot_> I just was hoping someone might know the answer from experience
<ServerSage> hikenboot_: No, no you don't have to recompile the kernel.
<ServerSage> hikenboot_: Have you tried it?  If so, what is the error you are getting?
<hikenboot_> its funny it sees the nbd shares but I cant operate on them with fdisk or gparted
<cherrypoop> ServerSage: why do you want to push dirt?
<ServerSage> cherrypoop: Because computers suck.
<ServerSage> hikenboot_: And do you get any errors?  What do the logs say?
<cherrypoop> ServerSage: what sucks about them?
<hikenboot_> actually i see no logs I was about to find a way of enabling the logs
<ServerSage> cherrypoop: If you have to ask, you clearly haven't been using them for long.
<cherrypoop> well i know what sucks for me, but i'm curious what sucks for you
<bazhang> !ot | cherrypoop
<ubottu> cherrypoop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<seff> where can i find info on fixing the color on 1080p with the nvidia drivers?
<ServerSage> seff: Have you looked at using nvidia-settings?
<wildwind> ServerSage: pmount seems to do the job. the only question that remains is how to get mount point name assigned from volume label?
<seff> yeah the only fix is droping resolution
<ServerSage> wildwind: Thought you wanted to automount the drive.  pmount is for mounting a drive as a non-root user as if you have sudo access.
<ServerSage> wildwind: After using pmount to get it mounted, you can run 'mount' to get a list of mounted devices.
<wildwind> ServerSage: I want to manually do that 'automount' from terminal.
<wildwind> ServerSage: surely i can
<ServerSage> wildwind: Well, if you run "pmount /dev/sdb1" it will probably get mounted in /media/sdb1
<wildwind> ServerSage: I want to mount it under /media/$VOLUME_LABEL name, just as automount does.
<ServerSage> wildwind: If you run "pmount /dev/sdb1 monkey" it will get mounted in /media/monkey
<wildwind> ServerSage: you don't get me
<wildwind> ServerSage: I mean volume label that assigned when formatting the USB stick
<ServerSage> wildwind: So you want to run "pmount some-magic-here" and have it A) Figure out the drive label B) Mount the drive in /media/LABEL?
<ServerSage> wildwind: Something like this might work then:  pmount /dev/sdb1 `blkid -s LABEL /dev/sdb1`
<wildwind> ServerSage: yes. Nautilus (or whoever) does it somehow
<ServerSage> wildwind: The blkid portion gets the label of the drive, putting that in `` (these are the backticks to the left of the 1 on your keyboard) executes the blkid portion and uses it as an argument for pmount.
<EriC^^> wildwind: sudo mkdir /media/$(sudo blkid -s LABEL /dev/sdb1 | grep -o \".*\") && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/$(sudo blkid -s LABEL /dev/sdb1 | grep -o \".*\")
<wildwind> ServerSage: blkid -s LABEL /dev/sdb1 doesn't work for me, shows no output
<ServerSage> wildwind: Then the drive doesn't have a label.
<EriC^^> wildwind: blkid needs sudo
<EriC^^> wildwind: you'll need to use grep to remove some stuff
<ServerSage> wildwind: Or what EriC^^ said.  :)
<wildwind> ServerSage, EriC^^: yes, for volume with labels it works, even w/o sudo
<wildwind> *volumes
<ServerSage> Thought it should.
<ServerSage> Wasn't sure.
<SCHAAP137> it will probably be mounted under /media/username/LABEL right?
<SCHAAP137> without sudo
<ServerSage> SCHAAP137: Using pmount it should get mounted in /media/LABL
<SCHAAP137> ahh, ok
<wildwind> But things started to get complicated. I'll have to deal with different partitioning (sdb1 vs sdb2 vs sdb) and probably different device names (sdc etc.) I hoped there is some API in that I can just call from console.
<ServerSage> wildwind: I think you might want to ask yourself why you are doing it the way you want to do it.
<ServerSage> wildwind: And learn about partitioning.  sdb is not a partition.  sdb1 and sdb2 are.
<EriC^^> wildwind: earlier one doesn't work, use if you want i guess sdb1=$(blkid -s LABEL /dev/sdb1 | grep -o \".*\" | sed 's/\"//g') && sudo mkdir /media/"$sdb1" && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/"$sdb1"
<ServerSage> EriC^^:  If he just uses pmount he doesn't need the mkdir nor does he need sudo.
<wildwind> ServerSage: I know. There could be no partition table at all, but one whole volume. I have one such drive right now.
<ServerSage> wildwind: WHY do you want to do things this way?
<flipapy> morning everyone. :) did anyone just run a 'sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade, then sudo apt-get update?  i mena that's the typical pattern i run during my daily update. i'm using ked-mint 17, but it updadtes from ubuntu and i'm just wondering if anyone else experienced a Significantly slower update than usual.  did anyone?
<ServerSage> flipapy: Huh?
<acerimmer_> !mint | flipapy, you'll have to take it up with Mint support.  Not supported here.
<ubottu> flipapy, you'll have to take it up with Mint support.  Not supported here.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^^> flipapy: you only need to run update once, and then upgrade
<EriC^^> flipapy: it's not like zeroing a disk or something
<flipapy> ok, thanks, but during the update it does say they update from ubuntu servers
<Jelio> hello
<flipapy> did you guys experience a slower than usual update today?
<EriC^^> flipapy: depends which server you're using i guess
<ServerSage> flipapy: Try a different mirror.
<flipapy> ok thanks ServerSage
<__raven> 14.04lts server with cli only: no effect on free space when deleting files. issue from encrypted home folder which is not being updated?
<wildwind> ServerSage: I often do different things with USB drives. Sometimes I just mount them, sometimes I insert them, get an image, write another image, then mount, test, unmount etc. So automount is not convenient for me. Mounting with GUI isn't convenient either due to constant keyboard/mouse switching.
<ServerSage> wildwind: Well, with what EriC^^ and myself have given you a shell script could easily be written so you could run "myautomount.sh /dev/sdb1" and it would do what you want.
<afidegnum> hello, I am still using ubuntu 12.10 as required by an application, where can i find ubuntu repositories, to be used to install new application?
<wildwind> ServerSage: Yes, I'm working on it right now, adopting it to pmount. Thank you and EriC^^!
<afidegnum> the default repo being used are bringing errors
<ServerSage> afidegnum: What errors?
<afidegnum> missing packages
<ServerSage> afidegnum: You can switch mirrors.
<afidegnum> I used about 3 mirros, from us, uk and se
<afidegnum> no luck
<DJones> afidegnum: Because 12.10 is end of life, the repo's get removed
<afidegnum> is there no way i can get them back?
<ServerSage> Derp, I was thinking 12.04.
<afidegnum> or no outstanding repo?
<xangua> afidegnum: please upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<cfhowlett> afidegnum, drop back to 12.04.  it's still supported and repos are still live.  using an unsupported distro is BEGGING for a breach and asking for trouble
<afidegnum> I do have the 14.04 version, but I am facing serious problem with it
<ServerSage> afidegnum: In the future if you have a system that will need to stay at a particular version you should install an LTS version of Ubuntu.
<afidegnum> the first problem is after ubuntu launches, it goes totally black screen
<afidegnum> I have installed ubuntu on dual-boot
<afidegnum> tha's an issue I couldn't solved for the past 5 days now, when i do reinstall, everything seems all right, but after upgrading most components, the error starts, black screen
<ServerSage> afidegnum: This happens in 14.04?
<afidegnum> ues
<afidegnum> yes
<XeBlackWater> no
<XeBlackWater> is nothing new
<ServerSage> afidegnum: Is this a server install or a desktop install?  In otherwords, do you have a gui?
<ServerSage> afidegnum: I'm going to assume desktop install.  Take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there are any errors.
<afidegnum> ServerSage: it's a desktop insstall
<wildwind> Sadly, pmount doesn't seem to work with drives with no partition table.
<afidegnum> I can't even login, the screen is black, after boot selection
<afidegnum> how do I get access to teh xorg.log?
<ServerSage> afidegnum: Switch to a different console.
<afidegnum> how
<ServerSage> afidegnum: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<ServerSage> afidegnum: Then Ctrl-Alt-F7 gets you back to the gui.
<bluezone> if nobody can help me with this i will go cry in corner: I'm trying to set my mouse sensitivity to BELOW the minimum allowed by the Graphical User Interface on ubuntu Desktop. How do i do this?
<cfhowlett> afidegnum, you're using an unsupported OS.  You should expect increasingly serious problems.  OR you could install a supported OS.  your choice.  but 12.10 is not longer supported.
<bluezone> google is not helpful because I am not very smart
<ServerSage> cfhowlett: The problem he is currently having is on 14.04.
<cfhowlett> ServerSage, ah.  better.
<ServerSage> bluezone: This might help, though this is not something I've done:  http://goo.gl/ETZ2LO
<bluezone> yeah i will try but these guides make me feel stupid when i follow through and it no work :(
<bluezone> ServerSage, welp it seems to work now
<ServerSage> bluezone: Good, glad to hear it.
<bluezone> ServerSage, i will try to reboot now i modified xorg.conf brb
<bluezone> ServerSage, Okay seems to be working Okay but i don't like the way it doesn't take mouse acceleration into account
<j0hnskot> Hello there! I just bought a Nvidia GTX 750 TI and i'm having problems making it work. I tried installing 340 and 343 driver from xorg edgers but nothing works. Ubuntu always boots into fail safe mode , with a low resolution . Any help please?
<nonyab>  how can I use video as screen saver in the lxle distribution of linux
<introom> hi
<introom> where does the 'locate' command search?
<introom> the manual says it refers to a db. but it's too vague.
<wildwind> introom: See FILES section: /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<hateball> introom: /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<hateball> beh
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<introom> wildwind: hateball what does that contain by default?
<cfhowlett> nonyab, lxle is not an ubuntu supported OS.  can't help you here.
<wildwind> introom: all file names in your filesystem
<introom> ooo.
<introom> wildwind: is that documented?
<Pici> introom: yes, see the manpage for updatedb and /etc/updatedb.conf
<wildwind> introom: man updatedb
<introom> aha. see it. thanks.
<usrb1n> Hello guys. I am using the following command to find some files recursively: grep -r -i --include="*.php" "Step 1 - Check Stats 0" ./   . My issue comes because the found files are "snapshots" from the same file on different parts of the development. I need to use somehow wc -l in order to identify the path for the file with more lines (which should be the last one)
<usrb1n> I have tried to add | wc -l
<usrb1n> But  it does not make any change
<Pici> usrb1n: have you considered using find in conjuntion with grep?
<usrb1n> Pici: Also tried that. find . -name "*.php" | grep -i "Step 1 - Check Stats 0" | wc -l
<usrb1n> No results at all here
<iggymydog> dell laptop broadcom wireless addapter in it cant connect to wifi....connects to ethernet fine...help?
<ikonia> wasn't this explained in detail yesterday iggymydog
<iggymydog> no?
<ikonia> !broadcom | iggymydog
<ubottu> iggymydog: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<iggymydog> ubottu: i did thAT
<ubottu> iggymydog: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wildwind> usrb1n: guess xargs can help you
<iggymydog> ikonia: I did that and its not working still
<sebastianlutter> A question to proxys. I want to use a "web proxy" on my server to solve a CORS issue in a prototype implementation. My question is: can I use Squid (or any other fast proxy) from within javascript like this php proxy solution here: https://developer.yahoo.com/javascript/howto-proxy.html)
<ikonia> iggymydog: walk through each step and verify the working output matches what is expected
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, not working = not turning on or on but not connecting?
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: hold on let me go through the steps and try it again.....just to double check
<ikonia> don't redo it
<Pici> usrb1n: find just outputs filenames, so that won't do. you'd need to modify the find command to filter for the production files, but something like this will work: find . -name "*.php" -print0 | xargs -0 -I {} grep -H "Step 1 - Check Stats 0" {}
<ikonia> check / verify that the status is as that guide suggests
<iggymydog> ok
<iggymydog> ummmm how do i do that?
<ikonia> iggymydog: you check that what it says should happen, "has" happened
<Pici> usrb1n: actually, I guess you don't need the -I {} or the {} at the end.
<wildwind> usrb1n: try this: grep -r -i --include="*.php" --null "Step 1 - Check Stats 0" ./ | wc -l --files0-from=-
<iggymydog> ....
<iggymydog> ikonia: i feel really dumb right now....ive looked the guide over and its giveing me download paccages and commands for me to download drivers i dont see whAT I SHOULD BE CONFIRMING?
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, for starters: open a terminal and do this command.  fpaste.org       the outcome  lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: command not found
<cfhowlett> copy and paste
<cfhowlett> lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: "fpaste.org"?
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: ok
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | iggymydog
<ubottu> iggymydog: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * cfhowlett smacks ObrienDave 
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, I can't see pastebin in BJ
<ObrienDave> lol
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: no such file or directory
<Pici> iggymydog: what exactly are you typing?
<pbx> iggymydog, "fpaste.org the outcome" means copy/paste the output in your terminal to a pastebin.
<pbx> it's not a command
<iggymydog> pici
<iggymydog> lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<iggymydog> lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network" verbadum, im typeing that
<magesing> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install the documentation for ABAQUS 6.14... when I start it's installer I get the warning: ***WARNING:  We were unable to find the 32-bit system termcap library (libtermcap.so).   What do I install to get a 32bit libtermcap.so on ubuntu? Thanks.
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, look at this. line 1 is the command.  2 -10 is output
<cfhowlett> http://fpaste.org/156586/
<iggymydog> my computer is not on the internet so i can not paste it to the internet
<pbx> iggymydog, e.g.  COMMAND | curl -si -F "content=<-" http://dpaste.com/api/v2/ | grep ^Location: | colrm 1 10
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, eh, right.  ok.  sorry
 * ObrienDave smacks cfhowlett ;P
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, so the FIRST line of output from the command Broadcom Corporation BCM?????
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: i can paste it to a text file and use a cd to transfer...
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, do it again, I deserve it
<iggymydog> first line of out put from which command?>
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, nope.  just line one of the output
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: you gave me two
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, THIS is a command.  THIS is the ONLY command we need look at just now:   lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
 * ObrienDave bites tongue
<Windows_> sup guys
<cfhowlett> iggymydog,  lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: first line says no such file or directory
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, different command:   cat /etc/issuue
<cfhowlett> cat /etc/issuue
<cfhowlett> *issue*
<cfhowlett> sorry.
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, cat /etc/issue
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: hold on im transfering the paste to a text file on a cd to upload to a paste bin for yoyu
<j0hnskot> Hey guys! I got a problem making gtx 750 ti nvidia work. The driver from xorg edgers does not work. Ubuntu boots with low resolution. Any idea?
<magesing> Ok, /usr/lib32/libtrmcap.so exists, but it is a text file which points me to this bug  http://bugs.debian.org/249122. . . if I have an application which is depending on libtermcap.so (ELFclass 32bit) how do I satisfy the dependancy on an ubuntu system?
<ubottu> Debian bug 249122 in libc-bin "libc6: ldconfig: Creates spurious libncurses.so.5 symlink" [Normal,Open]
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: ok
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: paste.ubuntu.com/9367861/
<Ben64> j0hnskot: you need at least nvidia 340 for that to work, make sure you're getting the right one from the PPA, and make sure the module is building properly
<oupty> My Lenovo G400s are crap
<oupty> It doesn't work the SD Card slot
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, no mention ANYWHERE of broadcom of BCM ...
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: what do you mean?
<oupty> I tried installing divers for it but it usseless....
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: read the whole thing half of the out put was cut off
<paulbx> the Backups app (14.04) tells me, "Your backup appears to be corrupted.  You should delete the backup and try again."  the backup dir is 1000+ deja-dup files. delete what?
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, you said you were installing broadcom to get your wifi working, right?  Well, according your output, no boradcom
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: then what is there?
<j0hnskot> Ben64 i  installed the 340 driver. But still, low resolution! How can i check if the driver is properly installed?
<Berto> Can someone please help me?  A month of backup problems... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250688
<irishspy> berto: sup
<Ben64> j0hnskot: does it show up in "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<oupty> help me please...
<irishspy> berto: did you try switching to windows
<oupty> what can I do
<Berto> irishspy, Hahahah i love my windows XP box, but that's going out too
<Ben64> irishspy: don't do that here
<oupty> my SD Card...
<rafi> is there a way to find who required 'sendmail-bin' to be installed as a dep?
<oupty> btw, I'm a girl
<ikonia> rafi any mta
<irishspy> ben64: note to self humour isnt aloud
<Ben64> irishspy: correct, not in the support channel
<rafi> right. thanks ikonia
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, enter this command EXACTLY ... lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<Berto> What frustrates me is that I have an error message that's basically undocumented / unexplained, I'm the only person to post that error on any forum... nobody seems to care
<rafi> but now way to show 'required' list for a package?
<j0hnskot> Ben64: No, nothing shows up  :/
<oupty> rafi: you can do it modifying databases
<ikonia> rafi: apt-cache rdepends
<ikonia> oupty: modifying database ? what are you talking about
<Ben64> j0hnskot: how about "ls /var/lib/dkms" any nvidia there?
<iggymydog> paste.ubuntu.com/9367965
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: paste.ubuntu.com/9367965
<j0hnskot> Ben64: Yes, nvidia-340 and nvidia-340-uvm
<oupty> ikonia: Yes, the databases of the server.
<rafi> thanks ikonia
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, do you have the ubuntu installation USB or .iso?
<Ben64> j0hnskot: ok... try "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<ikonia> oupty: what database and what modifications ? he just wants package dependencies
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: no
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: i have 13.04 iso
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: i updated from 13.04 t0 14.04 last night
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, pro-tip.  ALWAYS keep a current ubuntu boot usb ...
<rafi> (reverse dependencies:)
<oupty> ikonia: The databases of the package installation. There are some execs to modify it as you wish.
<j0hnskot> Ben64: it gives me an error. Let me log to irc from the pc with the problem to copy paste the error
<ikonia> oupty: you should not be modifying ANY package database EVER
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, need you download and install 2 packages.  wait 1
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: i could make one simple enough
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, do you have the 14.04 .iso???
<oupty> ikonia: what?
<iggymydog> give me the commands to download em like the app get command
<ikonia> oupty: exactly what I've just said
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: Here is the error:
<j0hnskot1>  modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:809 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='nvidia_340'
<j0hnskot1> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_340': Function not implemented
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: nope no iso
<MagicSpud> hello I installed minecraft server on my ubuntu 14.04 and made a upper desktop menu bar shortcut the shortcut works but it asks me to accept eula license for the server to start...on the other hand when I cd to the jar file and run the java -jar command from terminal it just works...its pretty annoying because I am using the same commands does anybody know why this happens and how to make the shortcut work?
<Ben64> j0hnskot: sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<oupty> ikonia: But, if you want to modify some packajes, you should modify the databases. It's the only method.
<Pici> MagicSpud: press tab to get the the OK button then press enter.  It shouldn't asl you again.
<MagicSpud> oooh really thats great!
<ikonia> oupty: you should never modify the package database EVER, and you don't need to modify any packages to list the dependencies
<MagicSpud> I will try it right now
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: it says that everything is installed..
<ikonia> oupty: you should not be modifying ANY package database EVER
<Ben64> j0hnskot1: hmm... weird, gimme a sec to find the proper thingy
<oupty> ikonia: why?
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: i got it working yayayay
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: Ok, thank you a lot!
<iggymydog> cfhowlett: thanksa <3
<Ben64> j0hnskot1: ok... "sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms" see if that gives any error
<cfhowlett> iggymydog, nice
<ikonia> oupty: because your whole machine depends on that package database, and to list dependencies, you shouldn't modify anything
<Ben64> j0hnskot1: if that works how its supposed to, it should build the module... (although will all those packages it should have done it before)
<irishspy> cfhowlett: its working!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: No, no error
<Ben64> j0hnskot1: did you see it build a module
<oupty> ikonia: If you want to do some extra features, you can do it.
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: It didn't output anything
<cfhowlett> irishspy, how did you fix?
<ikonia> oupty: a.) you should not do it b.) he does not want extra features, he just wanted to list dependencies
<irishspy> cfhowlett: i just ckicked on the update thing and under additional drivers it said do not use this device so i clicked the other option which is some third party drivr or some shit
<irishspy> cfhowlett: im iggymydog
<cfhowlett> irishspy, nice.  I should have have you do that first.  now you know.
<irishspy> cfhowlett: im connected by ethernet
<irishspy> cfhowlett: i love yall ttyl yo
<Ben64> j0hnskot1: "find /var/lib/dkms | grep nvidia | grep ko$"
<oupty> ikonia: That's sad to read. I think you're wrong.
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: still no output
<ikonia> oupty: your welcome to think I'm wrong, however please don't offer that bad advice to people
<Ben64> j0hnskot: ok so that means the module still isn't being built, but if you have all the packages above... i have no idea why
<MagicSpud> Pici I tried the tab trick...it didnt work :-( here a snapshot of what I get with the shortcut: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=80772
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: 'find /var/lib/dkms | grep nvidia' gives an output. Is that relevant?
<magesing> Anybody know how I can satisfy a dependancy on 32bit libtermcap.so on a 64bit ubuntu 14.04 system?
<oupty> ikonia: it's an very effective optio to modify the databases, because you can do it whatever you can if you know about programming in debian
<Ben64> j0hnskot: not unless a file ends in ".ko"
<oupty> ikonia: so it's a very good option to do
<ikonia> oupty: it is unacceptable, please don't offer it again
<Pici> MagicSpud: err.. I was envisioning another screen. Sorry, UI've never seen anything like this before.  I'd take a look at eula.txt though.
<MagicSpud> Pici I ve tried to just write in the console  what it is supposed to be in the eula.txt file but it doesnt recognize it as a command
<Ben64> j0hnskot1: what version of ubuntu?
<oupty> ikonia: can you explain us why is unacceptable?
<__raven> 14.04lts server with cli only: no effect on free space when deleting files. issue from encrypted home folder which is not being updated?
<ikonia> oupty: I already have 2 times, please drop it now
<MagicSpud> Pici it seems not being able to read the eula agreement  when I execute the program from the desktop shortcut
<oupty> Ikonia, i'm been serious. Reply me.
<Ben64> j0hnskot1: and you did add the xorg-edgers repo properly?
<ikonia> oupty: I am being serious also, please drop it now
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 , with kernel 3.16 lowlatency
<ikonia> 3.16 on 14.04 ?
<ikonia> is that the right version ?
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: I added the repo as instructed and it offered me some updates too. How can i check if the repo is installed correctly?
<oupty> modifying the database is the best option to install extra features in Ubuntu
<Ben64> !info linux-image-3.16.0-25-lowlatency trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-3.16.0-25-lowlatency (source: linux-lts-utopic): Linux kernel image for version 3.16.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0-25.33~14.04.2 (trusty), package size 52104 kB, installed size 146731 kB
<Ben64> apparently its a thing
<j0hnskot1> ikonia: yes, i updated the kernel because based on phoronix only kernel 3.15 had better support for this gpu
<Ben64> j0hnskot1: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.16.0-25-lowlatency
<j0hnskot1> Ben64:  That was not installed. Apparently i messed something up already. What to do next?
<azus> what is lowlatency for ?
<Ben64> j0hnskot1:  then... "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*"  .... then ....   "sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 nvidia-settings"
<ObrienDave> azus, timing issues, usually
<Ben64> j0hnskot1: and it should work after that... but i got to go to sleep like... an hour ago
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: Hehe, thank you very much! I'll try it! Can you give me a quick tip of what i messed up here?
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: in case i mess it up again so i can fix it
<Ben64> j0hnskot1: you have some weird kernel and i don't see a normal headers meta package for it. you need the headers for whatever kernel you're running in order for a module, like the nvidia module, to be compiled
<Ben64> so i had you install the specific headers for the only lowlatency 3.16 kernel i see in trusty
<XxIleniaxX> Ciao
<XxIleniaxX> !list
<ubottu> XxIleniaxX: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<j0hnskot1> Ben64 oh ok. But this happened with the 3.13 kernel too. That's why i updated to 3.16
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: Well, i hope it works now! Thanks again!
<Ben64> which means... i need to update my super awesome nvidia fixing line to account for that possibility
<j0hnskot1> Ben64: hehehe, that's right
<gansteed> what is the best solution to virtualize a windows guest in a kvm+qemu? I need a better graphics performance
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname -r | sed s/-[a-z].*//g) linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<ikonia> graphics performance will be a problem
<ikonia> as it uses a virtual graphics card
<Ben64> in case anyone cares, that should prepare any ubuntu system for nvidia install
<j0hnskot> crap,still the same :/
<gansteed> is there some graphics-io software like virtio
<Ben64> j0hnskot1: any results for the find command now?
<j0hnskot> no,nothing again
<Ben64> i think it's because of your kernel then
<j0hnskot> Ben64: i should mention that i installed nvidia-346 as nvidia-graphics-driver-346 because it didnt exist and i thought you made a typo. Is that the case? Or not being able to install the specific package means something?
<Ben64> j0hnskot: on the xorg edgers ppa, its called nvidia-graphics-driver-346
<j0hnskot> Ben64 : what the heck. I just saw it. But still, after adding the repo it can't see the package. I followed the instruction from the edgers  to add the repo
<railsraider> Hi I am trying to run an upstart file when a shared folder is mounted on virtulbox, how can i make sure the upstart runs AFTER the drive was mounted
<ikonia> upstart should be run at init
<ikonia> not on trigger
<railsraider> it does, but the mounted drive is not ready
<ikonia> railsraider: then change the dependencies order
<EriC^^> railsraider: maybe add if df | grep -qs /path/to/mountpoint; then .....; fi
<railsraider> any other suggestions on how i can run it , i tried to add start on block-device-added
<railsraider>  and also tried this start on local-filesystems
<ikonia> a udev rule?
<railsraider> its still not running because the folder does not exists
<ikonia> that can respond to triggers
<railsraider> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/589841/upstart-calling-script-for-inserted-usb-drive
<railsraider> i figured a shared folder would act the same?
<railsraider> but it doesnt
<ikonia> no because the shared folder is not really a device trigger
<ikonia> it's a userspace mount
<koss> wow cheap http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00BQ8RHJ2/fpv-20/
<ikonia> koss: nothing to do with this channel
<railsraider> virtualbox is mounting it like a network drive
<koss> sorry
<ikonia> railsraider: virtual box uses it's own internal method to present drives
<railsraider> the point is that its not mounted yet
<railsraider> if iadd what EriC^^  suggested would that not halt the system?
<ikonia> I think you are approaching it wrong
<EriC^^> railsraider: put whatever you want to run inside the if
<ikonia> I don't think upstart should be doing this, but if you MUST use upstart, just put a depend resource on that script on a specific file system
<EriC^^> that will just check if it's mounted or not
<railsraider> in the upstart file ?
<ikonia> so it will not run that script until that file system is available
<railsraider> i’ll give it a try
<kraftb> hi !
<kraftb> I don't wanna blame it on Ubuntu. But I have to struggle with getting my system operational again since 2 days :(
<kraftb> Maybe it was the Krampus
<rafi> minimal smtp forwarder for php and a system mta for local machine, any recommendations?
<kraftb> I would suggest postfix or exim
<DF3D2> okay something is wrong
<DF3D2> I have two ubuntu machines and neither one can I restart networking on
<railsraider> ikonia: EriC^^ here’s my upstart http://pastie.org/9760671 with the change of the if file, the process says that its running but its not, when i launch it manually it does work
<DF3D2> "stop job failed while stopping"
<DF3D2> so I have to reboot to change network settings, wtf ?
<ikonia> railsraider: thats not what I advised you do
<railsraider> im sorry i completl skipped your line, i’ll try that now
<DF3D2> anyone know what is up ?
<DF3D2> doing ifconfig eth0 down and ifconfig eth0 up doesn't work either
<kraftb> DF3D2: Any messages?
<kraftb> does "dmesg" say anything?
<kraftb> tail -f /var/log/messages
<EriC^^> */var/log/syslog
<kraftb> ifconfig -v
<DF3D2> the interfaces shows up
<daftykins> DF3D2: yeah it hasn't worked via that method for years now, full reboot.
<DF3D2> daftykins: why would I need to reboot? that's like anti linux
<EriC^^> DF3D2: how are you rebooting it?
<daftykins> welcome to fact versus theory.
<EriC^^> DF3D2: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kraftb> It differs what people define as the innermost "essence" of Linux :)
<kraftb> At least the essence is free :)
<DF3D2> EriC^^: no error but doesn't work either
<DF3D2> and my interface isnt getting an IP even tho it is set to static
<EriC^^> DF3D2: sudo service network-manager restart ?
<DF3D2> im not using network-manager
<kraftb> And they don't beg you to buy any Ubuntu shirts
<ikonia> the network stack should be provided by network manager by default
<daftykins> !ot | kraftb
<ubottu> kraftb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> so unless you have disabled that you shouldn't be configuring your network anywhere else
<DF3D2> okay so it allowed me to restart network-manager
<DF3D2> but my interface still isnt pulling the Ip I assigned staticly
<ikonia> pulling the IP ?
<ikonia> it's static, it doesn't come from anywhere
<EriC^^> sudo ifconfig <interface> down && sudo ifconfig <interface> up ?
<kraftb> DF3D2: Using "ifconfig" will set the IP for a short time
<ikonia> EriC^^: no
<daftykins> did you hand edit the interfaces file?
<ikonia> it's controlled by network manager
<ikonia> upping/downing the interface does nothing
<kraftb> but soon it will get reset to the settings defined by the network manager
<kraftb> what do you mean by: you are not using network manager?
<DF3D2> rebooting didn't help either
<daftykins> none of you have stopped to ask if this is a server thus rendering NM irrelevant
<DF3D2> and my /etc/network/interfaces is correct
<DF3D2> THIS RIG is not a server
<ikonia> you should not be using /etc/network/interfaces
<DF3D2> but i get the same behavior on ubuntu-server on my other rig
<ikonia> remove all that stuff you put in and use network manager
<ikonia> network manager will fight with that
<daftykins> DF3D2: nice caps
<DF3D2> how do I use network-manager ?
<DF3D2> daftykins: what ?
<kraftb> whats in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<kraftb> well if you have a ubuntu desktop network manager will be used by default
<yecril71pl> How can I connect to a shared calendar in Microsoft Exchange?
<DF3D2> im not using unity
<DF3D2> im using ubuntu 14.10 with i3 window manager
<kraftb> which also leeds us to the question: which varian of ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> DF3D2: thats fine
<DF3D2> my network interfaces file has: iface eth1 inet static
<DF3D2> and then all the correct info after that
<compdoc> what abouit eth0?
<DF3D2> i don't have an eth0, just eth1
<ikonia> DF3D2: remove the mapping data from /etc/network/interfaces
<DF3D2> according to ifconfig -a
<DF3D2> ikonia: okay
<DF3D2> even the lo info ?
<daftykins> no
<compdoc> DF3D2, have you added or removed interfaces? you might look at your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<DF3D2> k
<DF3D2> apparently it changed from eth0 to eth1
<DF3D2> i commented out the old entry
<mcphail> DF3D2: is your interface set to "auto" in /etc/network/interfaces?
<DF3D2> mcphail: yeah
<DF3D2> fixed it
<DF3D2> with compdoc suggestion
<DF3D2> thanks compdoc
<compdoc> np
<DF3D2> the question still lies why changing network stuff requires a reboot now
<DF3D2> it's because im not using network-manager?
<compdoc> I tend to reboot
<daftykins> i figured you meant server before. server hasn't worked properly on a networking restart for ages
<daftykins> yeah, true reboot is the only way to confirm settings anyway
<compdoc> I like to make sure my chnages survive a reboot
<mcphail> DF3D2: it shouldn't need a reboot. You mentioned above you were using "ifup eth0" but your interface had switched to eth1...
<DF3D2> daftykins: I have a server also with the same behavior
<DF3D2> mcphail: I had used ifup eth1
<DF3D2> i know how to check ifconfig -a :-P
<mcphail> ;)
<DF3D2> this happened because I changed mobo's
<daftykins> not seeing eth0 should've been a *MASSIVE* warning sign
<DF3D2> and the udev rule pointed to the old mac address
<DF3D2> daftykins: well on my server rig the first of the 2 gigabit nics is called em1
<DF3D2> and the other is
<DF3D2> p5p1
<DF3D2> so .....
<daftykins> but we're not talking about that one right now
<DF3D2> oh well it's fixed now :-P easy enough
<compdoc> DF3D2, btw, with /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, you can delete the lines at the bottom that mention your interfaces, and reboot, and the system is supposed to rebuild those lines
<DF3D2> compdoc: ahh good info!
<DF3D2> I just commented out the old mac addr one
<DF3D2> it had already added the new one
<compdoc> thats fine too
<DF3D2> I should have mentionedi n the beginning I installed a new mobo
<DF3D2> :\ my fault
<compdoc> once you edit the file manually, it should keep your changes
<DF3D2> I just thought as long as /etc/network/interfaces was correct
<DF3D2> it would work :-P
<compdoc> OSes are complicated beasts
<DF3D2> true that
<DF3D2> atleast linux you can swap a mobo without reinstall
<DF3D2> :-D
<Eggs_> DF3D2: some simpler OS's can just use that file, like arch
<DF3D2> Eggs_: ahh I see
<DF3D2> I have tried to use arch but nothing ever worked right with uefi
<DF3D2> too many issues
<DF3D2> I have arch on a small atom server in a datacenter tho and it works well
<Eggs_> DF3D2: yep its takes a lot of setting up nothing is every that simple, its good for minimal installs of things, basically nothing gets installed out of the box
<CoC_towlie> DF3D2, Arch is way simpler then ubuntu
<DF3D2> Eggs_: right I installed arch from scratch the other day on my new ZFS nas, and it worked with uefi and then i rebooted it and it wouldn't boot anymore
<compdoc> ubuntu is much better, tho :)
<DF3D2> it was working, then just stopped for no reason, so i gave up on it
<Eggs_> DF3D2: was that with ZFS as the root partition?
<DF3D2> so now i have ubuntu-server on it
<CoC_towlie> only thing is that things might break since on rolling release
<DF3D2> Eggs_: No, ext4 for root, 18TB of storage in a raidz2
<Eggs_> DF3D2: strange, you got zfs working on ubuntuserver now? thats what im running on
<DF3D2> Eggs_: yeah
<DF3D2> it's very easy there is a repo
<DF3D2> and it's just a kernel module
<DF3D2> I have a 6x3TB zfs raidz2
<mcphail> DF3D2: aah - is there a proper kernel module now rather than a FUSE system?
<Eggs_> DF3D2: Yeah its awesome, ive got a similar setup but ive got 2 raidz1,
<DF3D2> intel SB1200BTS server board, 16gb ecc ram, Xeon e3 1220 V1 :-D
<DF3D2> mcphail: has been for some time, it's legit!
<DF3D2> been using it for several years on ubuntu
<mcphail> DF3D2: might need to give it a try. Playing with btrfs for the time being
<DF3D2> I havent used bt rfs but i'd never stop using zfs
<Eggs_> DF3D2: much more powerful than mine, ive just got a dualcore i3 and 8gb of ram, seems to work ok, ram gets capped out though with 20tb of storage
<DF3D2> EPIC epic epic
<DF3D2> Eggs_: nice I plan on adding 8x3tb more eventually
<Eggs_> mcphail: ZFS on linux is much more mature than btrfs, hopefully you will find it less error prone
<DF3D2> need to buy 2 more adaptec 1430 AAR SA cards first tho
<Eggs_> DF3D2: im at the max capacity for my mobo, i need to get a LSI JBOD card or something similar if i want to upgrade
<mcphail> Eggs_: i've always worried the Linux implementation would be buggy compared to Solaris. I remember the BSD version used to crumble quite easily
<kraftb> Ok. Finally found the issue. The kernel options "nomdmonddf nomdmonisw" from /etc/default/grub.d/dmraid2mdadm.cfg where desturbing my now-mdadm raid1
<DF3D2> Eggs_: yeah I have 6 mobo ports, and 1x Adaptec 1430 AAR SA or something raid/JBOD card and I just use it for JBOD obviously. the guy I bought the ram/mobo/cpu just gave me as well as a nice 2U case just cause.
<DF3D2> the adaptec card works great
<kraftb> It was dmraid before (just for testing - I had problems with dmraid back in '04) since then I always used mdadm (like before '04 :)
<DF3D2> has 4 ports
<kraftb> but it seems dmraid still is somewhat buggy
<kraftb> On tuesday I just lost a whole directory without ever seeing it again
<DF3D2> kraftb: zfs man
<DF3D2> u can't beat it
<Eggs_> mcphail: ive been running it for over a year now and ive had zero errors, its great because the info about the disks is stored across multiple sectors on all disks so it never corrupts
<kraftb> I use xfs since about 10 years. When I switched from gentoo to back to ubuntu I stayed with xfs
<kraftb> as it is developed by SGI and quite stable
<Eggs_> DF3D2: I upgraded from a 6port mobo to an 8port as it was cheaper than the LSI card lol
<kraftb> whats zfs good for?
<DF3D2> Eggs_: the guy who sold me my server shit and gave me the adaptec card said he doesn't like LSI
<Eggs_> kraftb: its great for cheap disks, its got a hash table that checks the data vs bitrot
<DF3D2> good news is a matching adaptec card is $15 on ebay
<DF3D2> lol
<DF3D2>  so I can add more ports for cheap
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kraftb> ok ... this wasn't the issue
<Eggs_> DF3D2: awesome, apartently you have to flash it with some jbod firmware for zfs as you dont want the raid card trying to do anything inteligent
<kraftb> still "Incrementally starting RAID arrays ...."
<kraftb> message loops
<DF3D2> Eggs_: yeah my adaptec is cool it just works in JBOD unless u tell it otherwise
<DF3D2> really happy with it
<Eggs_> DF3D2: awesome, got a model number for that i may have to look into it
<DF3D2> Eggs_: yeah it's adaptec http://www.ebay.com/itm/321604677769?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<mcphail> Is anyone having much joy running nouveau as their nvidia driver whilst using HDMI? The phoronix benchmarks suggest the driver is getting quite powerful but I can't even get the machine to boot with it
<DF3D2> I am bidding on that one, to have a second one on hand incase I want to add more drives soon
<DF3D2> can buy one for like $17 or so also
<Eggs_> DF3D2: Wow thats cheap, thanks
<DF3D2> Eggs_: yeah i should just buy one outright for the $17 or whatever they are on ebay... I never win auctions lol
<vircode> anyone help?
<carlgo11> .ask vircode@@
<carlgo11> oh lol sorry
 * carlgo11 is damaged from too many support channels
<DF3D2> http://i.imgur.com/zowZH9c.jpg
<DF3D2> dat storage
<Eggs_> DF3D2: dont they get super hot sitting ontop of each other?, i used to run mine in a 2u server but i swapped to a full tower
<DF3D2> Eggs_: no, those caddies hold 3 drives and I have two in each one with a space in the middle
<DF3D2> for total of 6x3tb
<DF3D2> I also keep the lid off for airflow
<__raven> 14.04lts server with cli only: no effect on free space when deleting files. issue from encrypted home folder which is not being updated? any ideas?
<cfhowlett> !server | __raven, ask the experts =
<ubottu> __raven, ask the experts =: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<surs> q
<mimozir> service tor start
<ST34LTH> this is random but i'm having a brain fart. after doing ssh-copy-id what key do I delete from originating server? pub or priv
<__raven> cfhowlett: read again: encrypted home is no server specific function
<Yoko|Work> Anyone here familiar with Remmina RDP
<bubbasaures> !ask | Yoko|Work
<ubottu> Yoko|Work: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yoko|Work> whoops, sorry :/
<Bazyl> hi, when i change to Thunderbird window launchpad and and top tool bar items disapear, i run ununtu 14.04LTS
<Bazyl> how to fix it ?
<OerHeks> Bazyl, can you make a sreenshot what you miss ?
<OerHeks> *screenshot
<Bazyl> ofc but how can i show it to you ?
<nithin> Hi
<nithin> I need assistance in installing  ubuntu on sony vaio laptop
<OerHeks> Bazyl, paste it on http://imgur.com/
<cfhowlett> Bazyl, paste it up!  imagechilli imgur etc ...
<abuz_> hello
<daftykins> nithin: explain to the channel what you've tried and where you got stuck
<Yoko|Work> Good day!
<bubbasaures> !screenshot | Bazyl
<ubottu> Bazyl: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<nithin> I have windows 7 installed on the same computer
<Yoko|Work> Usuing Xubuntu 12.04 LTS with Remmina Remote Desktop Connect, is it possible to keep the top menu/system bar visible while in fullscreen during the Remote Desktop session?
<nithin> but the ubuntu installation media is not detecting the operating system
<nithin> I have data on the hard disk also.
<nithin> When I tried to do the manual partition the whole disk is detected as free space
<abuz_> I.ve just upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10, but I've a problem with boot. If I boot normally when the xbuntu splash request passphrase for luks everything I type on keyboard is visible end on top left angle of screen and it is not passed to cryptsetup, so I cant continue boot. instead if I boot in recovery mode and from it to "remume normal" everythings work. what can I see to solve this issue?
<nithin> So I could not continue
<daftykins> nithin: possibly you're booting EFI when you need to be booting legacy, or vice versa. have you read the EFI help page?
<daftykins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nithin> No.. I haven't read the EFI page.. I don't know what it is..
<nithin> But I could see it somewhere in the bios page
<nithin> do we have any document for that?
<jhutchins> I tyhought the installer used a GPT/EFI compatible version of parted?
<Bazyl> 0erheks, here you go http://i.imgur.com/w1gVSp7.png?1
<morsnowski> this maybe a dense question but has the live dvd full language support, for example os & office in spanish or german?
<Zteam> Hello!
<Zteam> I need some help with my fstab entry, the last line I added makes Ubuntu refusing to boot
<Bazyl> OerHeks, here you go http://i.imgur.com/w1gVSp7.png?1
<Eggs_> ST34LTH: you can delete the public key
<Zteam> Anybody can help me troubleshoot my fstab please_ http://pastebin.com/hYtSezGV
<Zteam> _ >/(
<OerHeks> Bazyl, those menu items go to top panel, when thunderbird is maximized
<OerHeks> Bazyl, what you mean with window launchpad, i don't know
<kraftb> Found the solution for my problem: I had to manually add "dm-mod" to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<kraftb> It just bugged me that there isn't really a "dm-mod.ko" module and I assumed dm_ modules were for dmraid
<kraftb> instead they are necessary for LVM
<Bazyl> OerHeks, now i am on xchat and i can see and click on launchpad and also i can see the top tool bar with time, sound volume adjustment and so on... when i change (ctrl+tab) to Thunderbird it's all gone...
<Eggs_> Zteam: have you tried to do it with pass increased to 1 or 2?
<OerHeks> Bazyl, that changing to the top panel is called global-menu, you can disable that
<Eggs_> Zteam: or maybe with the disk label as /dev/sdb1 just to test that
<Zteam> Eggs_, yes I have tried with both
<Bazyl> OerHeks, ok so items on my global-menu disapear
<Bazyl> OerHeks, the only way to leave Thunderbird window is ctrl+tab...
<OerHeks> Bazyl, see https://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/disable-the-global-menu-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<OerHeks> works for 14.04 too, afaik
<Eggs_> Zteam: what is the error message?
<Zteam> Eggs_, Well I can test that, but that wouldnt be a solution I cloned my old failing harddrive, and now Ubuntu is refusing to starting up without it, If I don't use the uuid Ubuntu does confuse the 2 drives
<Zteam> Eggs_, it'just telling me it tries to start plymouth
<Zteam> Eggs_, uncommenting that line solves the issue thought.
<Zteam> Eggs_, commenting not uncommenting I mean
<Eggs_> Zteam: and can you mount the disk with mount  once your in?
<Zteam> Eggs_, I assue I screwed up the fstab syntax somehow, but I don't know
<Eggs_> Zteam: which line do you comment out to make it work?
<AndroUser6738638> What is the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<Zteam> Eggs_, yes :-) Please notice the system won't boot without the faling harddrive (the old one) it does however works if I have the new drive installed as well (those are both (USB-drives)
<Zteam> Eggs_, this one UUID=12316065-d647-4fbf-b94e-827233bff900 /media/zteam/Master ext4 rw,user,exec 0       0
<Eggs_> Zteam: Zteam looks fine to be, is the folder empty?
<Zteam> Eggs_, nope, /media/zteam/Master is not empty, as I said before both the cloned (new drive) and the failing one (old one) works for making the system happy again
<Zteam> Eggs_, they did have the same uuid before as well, due to ddrescue
<Bazyl> OerHeks, it didn't help...
<Zteam> Bazyl, window buttons is gone?
<Bazyl> Zteam, yes
<Bazyl> Zteam, look here http://i.imgur.com/w1gVSp7.png?1
<Zteam> Bazyl, yes I see, try to switch to a guest account just to see what happens
<Zteam> Bazyl, if window buttons is back there then you know the problem is related to your homefolder
<Bazyl> Zteam,  guest account ? i don't have one...
<Bazyl> Zteam,  or i don't know how to use it ...
<nomadist> hi!
<Zteam> Bazyl, there is a built-in guest account, from at least Ubuntu 12.04 as default
<nomadist> does anyone have experience with any simple screen recording sfotware that works with gnome?
<Zteam> Bazyl try to press CTRL-ALT-DEL at the same time, it should offer you to logout or switch user
<Zteam> Eggs_, are u still there?
<Zteam> nomadist, try gtkrecord-my-desktop
<Bazyl> Zteam,  i am on ubuntu 14.04LTS with unity 7.2.3...
<IbsinRG> Hello. I have my Software Centre stuck on 'Applying Changes' for Dropbox. It won't stop, and it's just sitting there like that right now. No idea how to fix it, or get it to finish...
<Zteam> Bazyl, then u should have the guest account
<nomadist> Zteam, cpu activity goes to 96%
<nomadist> with that software
<nomadist> Kazaam was good but there is no way to stop it
<Bazyl> Zteam,  in system settings > user accounts i have only mine account...
<nomadist> has anyone used kazaam with gnome?
<Bazyl> Zteam,  should i add one ?
<Oros108> hello! do anyone know any freeware android-root freeware like "SuperOneClock"
<squinty> Bazyl:  to access the guest account, log off.  there should be a "Guest Account" phrase located under the field where the password is normally typed in
<Pici> Oros108: Does this have anything to do with Ubuntu?
<reisio> Oros108: #android
<Bazyl> squinty, i'm pretty sure i don't have an option to log in as guest... but i'll check again... brb
<Eggs_> Zteam: Im here, im not sure on a fix really
<Oros108> Pici i thing ubuntu is more "community" so ty, ty reisio!!
<squinty> Bazyl:  fwiw, personall I add an extra "Admin" account just in case I can not log on using my regular account
<Zteam> Bazyl, otherwise you can just try open the file manager and press CTRL+H these will view all your user-profile settings highlight them and right-click and select move to Trash folder caution be sure to unmark .Thunderbird and .mozilla
<nomadist> ah.. i just realized there is a  default screen recorder in ubuntu
<nomadist> gnome, ctrl shift alt r
<nomadist> and it works like a charm
<Zteam> Bayl, this will reset all your config files, to default, which means you will loose every setting but .mozilla and .thunderbird
<Yoko|Work> How to I remove 404 links when running apt-get update?
<Zteam> Eggs_, okey :-)
<squinty> Yoko|Work:  try changing mirrors and/or disable/remove ppa's via the Software and Updates manager is a couple of things to check out.
<mmiller13_> Does anyone know why my nm-applet no-longer appears in my taskbar... I shutdown my wlan0 using ifconfig and It no longer appears after ifconfig wlan0 up command...
<daftykins> mmiller13_: restart network manager, you probably confused it
<mmiller13_> NetworkManager gave me a error message stating that there's not [connectivity] option in my Key file... I added this option my my config file then it gave me an error message stating I needed to add and interval option... I added an interval option of 300 nm now launched without an error, but that still doesn't help
<g0twig> Hey
<daftykins> hi
<Guest16023> what is latest nvidia driver for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<g0twig> My friend wants to use Ubuntu with his gt 750m and intel hd graphics , he needs bumblebee right?
<daftykins> Guest16023: 331 possibly, in rpeos
<g0twig> Which is the most recent nvidia version in ubuntu, 331?
<daftykins> *repos
<g0twig> ah
<g0twig> k
<daftykins> g0twig: no, nvidia-prime replaced bumblebee... try that first.
<g0twig> daftykins: just nvidia-prime and than
<daftykins> !hybrid
<daftykins> gah
<g0twig> daftykins: nvidia-prime and what else
<g0twig> it didnt work for him
<daftykins> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<g0twig> we installed nvidia and nvidia-prime from xorg edgers ppa
<daftykins> ok, well i didn't say "use xorg edgers PPA" :)
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<g0twig> lightdm? no gdm??
<daftykins> lightdm replaced gdm years ago
<g0twig> lol its not a replacement
<g0twig> if people use gnome shell
<g0twig> does it not work with gdm or what
<daftykins> i'm talking about in the default config, thus yes, in ubuntu it replaced it :)
<g0twig> he runs gdm
<DJones> g0twig: I use a laptop with Nvidia GT750M using nvidia-prime with no issues
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<g0twig> DJones: which packages did you install
<DJones> g0twig: nvidia-prime
<g0twig> DJones: and
<DJones> g0twig: Thats it
<g0twig> DJones: no normal nvidia must be installed too
<g0twig> at least dependency
<DJones> g0twig: Must have been installed as part of the dependancies then
<daftykins> g0twig: revert the setup to default and install it as described in the link earlier, then we can try and debug it.
<daftykins> DJones: i've seen many reports of simply apt-get'ing "nvidia-prime" not picking a driver, so i think many get tripped up by this :(
<DJones> daftykins: Thats not something I found with a fresh install of 14.10, just straight nvidia-prime has dealt with everything
<daftykins> we're talking 14.04 here sir
<DJones> 14.04 & 14.10 for me
<daftykins> ah no, actually another user declared that
<g0twig> daftykins: also remove gdm??
<daftykins> g0twig: depends how your friend setup gnome3, i'm not really into assisting with non-default setups
<g0twig> daftykins: its normal ubuntu
<daftykins> right, but it's been modified
<daftykins> = uninterested :)
<Bazyl> Zteam, i did relog to my guest and there Thunderbird works fine...
<Bazyl> Zteam, btw you wrote me to open file manager and move some files to trash... can you explain how can i see directories that's name starts with . (dot) in file manger ?
<squinty> Bazyl:  ctrl H in nautilus   or View > show hidden files
<fdassdff> Anyone know what program handles screen locking?
<squinty> Bazyl:  fwiw, just did a dist-upgrade and new TB was offered for upgrading
<squinty> lightlocker iirc
<mkk> Anyone knows what filesystem does Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) use?
<daftykins> mkk: ext4...
<mkk> thanks
<Bazyl> squinty, thx i'll try
<fdassdff> I think it's lightdm that does screen locking right?
<redmimic> I'm looking to theme my login, not just change the background i believe im on gnome3 (running ubuntu 14.04) is login theming removed from gnome3 or is there a way to use a gdm login theme still?
<g0twig> Hi, the guy with the gt 750m problem: when I run nvidia-settings it sazs PRIME: is it supported? no
<Guma> I have img file that I need to autoresize on first boot (sd card). I can write a script to do this with fdisk/resizefs. But I am not sure where to hook it before root partition is mounted. The idea here is that root should be autoresized to take advantage of all space available on sd card. Users can have different sd card sizes. Any ideas?
<khaya> i have ubuntu 14.04 laptop and a windows 7 in desktop connected to a router, and i want to clone the windows 7 HD to ubuntu laptop. how can i do that using clone zilla? same network group PCs
<g0twig> i installed nvidia-313 and nvidia-prime but the graphic dont work
<AlexQ> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 14.10 and I am having a problem with my graphics (video), which is apparent while playing videos or displaying quickly changing graphics - looks like problem with display sync - for a fraction of a second, part of the screen is displaying the new frame, while part is still displaying the previous, apparently.
<AlexQ> The division line is horizontal and usually somewhere in the middle of the display
<mkk> What command does virtual file system use for deleting file? (Can't find anywhere.) Unlink, remove, delete...?
<daftykins> AlexQ: that's called tearing. usually due to a lack of vsync, what's your graphics hardware and driver?
<AlexQ> daftykins: Intel inbuilt, GMA 950 or sth like that. What's the best way to check that + the driver?
<drk> hi guys. Does anyone have or had issues with no sound after suspend on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<daftykins> AlexQ: hmm sounds pretty old. pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AlexQ> daftykins: It's an old laptop. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9370755/
<AlexQ> daftykins: Oh, sorry. It's Ubuntu 14.04.1
<AlexQ> daftykins: I've been using Ubuntu on the very same laptop a couple of years ago and there was no tearing.
<mkk> What command does virtual file system use for deleting file? (Can't find anywhere.) Unlink, remove, delete...?
<compdoc> virtual file system?
<drk> but AlexQ, maybe you yoused a few years ago other video comprimation like a divx , and if you're trying to open now 720p or 1080p it'll surely be laggy
<drk> used*
<jeffrey_f> mkk: explain.  To the system, there should be no difference in virtual or physical file system.  Once mounted, you can do normal commands.  rm is delete.  However, use caution as there is no recovery from rm command
<daftykins> AlexQ: yes, times change... older hardware gets less focussed on... the usual
<AlexQ> drk: As I am saying, it's not a video playback problem. It's an graphics display problem.
<drk> AlexQ : i don't know honestly what could be the problem, maybe try to search the forums for answers
<drk> unlike you, i have an issue with sound after suspend on 14.04
<AlexQ> daftykins: [    24.914] (**) intel(0): "Tear free" disabled
<AlexQ> daftykins: Something like that in the log you asked me to send
<AlexQ> line 152
<daftykins> AlexQ: yeah i've spotted that one before
<daftykins> AlexQ: ignore the version but check out - http://askubuntu.com/questions/418398/tear-free-disabled-in-intel-graphics-tearing-in-xubuntu
<primo> I'm having issues doing a command line install. The guide says use an alternative image and select "command line install" but that's not an option. Anyone have a link?
<daftykins> primo: mini.iso provides a network textmode installer, is that sufficient?
<_abc_> Say, the LTS 10.04 based linuxcnc live disk, is it safe to update packages from LTS 10.04 when installing that to hdd and then setting up the system for normal use? Some packages in it are ancient.
<primo> daftykins: from what I read, mini.iso image doesn't support uefi
<daftykins> _abc_: "linuxcnc" ? that doesn't sound like an officially supported derivative
<_abc_> UEFI refers to uefi boot only or is it relevant also after the system runs?
<daftykins> primo: i would doubt that, i've done an install with it
<AlexQ> daftykins: There is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf . Should I create it?
<_abc_> daftykins: Well I am asking anyway. It is 10.04 LTS with realtime kernel and linuxcnc/emc2 installed
<daftykins> AlexQ: yep
<daftykins> AlexQ: that's the only way to set those parameters
<daftykins> _abc_: 10.04 is only supported on server until April, then it's dead...
<AlexQ> seems like it might work. Thanks! Rebooting
<_abc_> daftykins: I am aware. It seems they came out with a Debian based one too now
<primo> _abc_: If i booted in legacy mode for the install and switched back to uefi, wouldn't the installer then install the bootloader in that mode?
<_abc_> We'll see. Anyway, would you say it's safe(ish) to use normal update procedures for 10.04 from that system? Worst thing that can happen is, I'll reinstall it. So no real risk, this is a toy machine connected to a cnc router I made
<daftykins> primo: installs can be converted, but i don't understand why you would intentionally do it wrong to begin with
<daftykins> !efi | primo
<ubottu> primo: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<_abc_> primo: I don't know, really. UEFI is too new for certitudes like that.
<sonetea> primo: it depends on how it partitioned
<daftykins> _abc_: sorry, non-ubuntu = off topic here.
<sonetea> it's*
<_abc_> 10.04 is ubuntu right?
<sotiredofthesest> So does anyone know what package/binary is responsible for locking the screen?  Is it lightdm?
<SchrodingersScat> not if it's 10.04 linuxcnc
<primo> daftykins: did you do it in legacy mode? I mean, did you install with mini.iso setup to boot using the efi partition?
<_abc_> So I want to try. Pretend it's plain 10.04 and update packages as needed. The only thing which is sure to break linuxcnc is kernel update. So I won't do that.
<daftykins> primo: why don't you grab it, throw it on a flash drive, boot in EFI mode and see? :)
<sonetea> if it's automatically installing, it's going to be using mbr
<_abc_> Is there an ubuntu not based on gnome desktop/compiz please?
<Almis90> Guys I want to delete a file exactly 30 minutes afters its creation (cron job) what package you suggest me to use for that?
<_abc_> Almis90: atd
<Almis90> but I dont want to run cron every second
<SchrodingersScat> !flavors | _abc_ a few
<ubottu> _abc_ a few: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<IbsinRG> Could someone please tell me the IRC channel for elementary? I can't seem to access it via the net...
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> IbsinRG: ^
<Almis90> abc thank you I will check it
<IbsinRG> Thanks
<_abc_> You don't. You do echo "rm -f /some/file"|at "now + 30min"
<Chuck_Norris> IbsinRG: /j # elementaryos
<Almis90> abc but I must run this script every second right?
<_abc_> no, it queues the job and crond / atd handles it
<primo> I might have to just try the mini.iso. I'm just frustrated the recently updated, official howto isn't accurate and I've spent so much time on it when i don't have the time for all this trial and error. I have a presentation for work in the am :/
<_abc_> read the atd manpage
<Almis90> abc ok
<_abc_> Almis90: time resolution is 60 seconds
<daftykins> primo: how is it that the docs are responsible for your delays?
<daftykins> primo: by that, i mean is something wrong somewhere?
<AlexQ> daftykins: Seems to be solved! Thank you
<_abc_> Is ubuntu entirely systemd controlled now?
<daftykins> AlexQ: excellent, do you happen to have an example link or video that exhibits the tearing? i have an old system with similar hardware on the shelf i'd like to test
<AlexQ> daftykins: Eem, it was visible on just any video that had image changing quickly enough, especially on 'panoraming' scenes
<primo> daftykins: it says when you boot that command line install is a presented option. That is inaccurate. Also, the docs on it are poorly organized on this topic compared to a couple other distros. Guess i just expected more from a noob-friendly distro
<AlexQ> panning maybe* is the correct word
<daftykins> AlexQ: ah ok panning shots in video, roger that
<Almis90> abc yeah its exactly what I needed but is it okay to have hundreds such watchers?
<_abc_> Almis90: It's probably okay.
<AlexQ> daftykins: No matter what the resolution of the video was.
<primo> The problem is my fault ultimately. I shouldn't be messing around when I knew i needed my computer functional
<AlexQ> Btw. that laptop is capable of 720p and 1080p playback. Actually it's much better on Xubuntu with all default codecs and drivers, than on Windows 8.1 (some problems with renderer) or Windows 7 (no problems with renderer, but occasional stutter/frame rate issues)
<daftykins> AlexQ: what's the processor?
<chachan> hi, can I use openvpn client to connect a server through a cisco vpn?
<AlexQ> daftykins: Some dual core 1.3GHz Pentium, CULV or sth (low voltage)
<FreewheelinFrank> hi i want to update i2p, can i simply use console command?
<wildwind> chachan: no, they are incompatible. Cisco has free native linux client AFAIK.
<AlexQ> daftykins: That's an Acer 1825PTz, unfortunately with no touch panel as it's been broken.
<chachan> wildwind: ok, thanks
<AlexQ> daftykins: I am dual-booting with Windows 8.1 and sharing a NTFS partition between these systems. Is there any way to unmount it in Windows without the need of making a full shutdown? I've been trying to use some kind of unmounting commands, but that does not seem to physically close the filesystem as it is when doing full shutdown. Or map that partition as a removable drive instead?
<daftykins> AlexQ: mmm pretty antique then :) lol @ running 8.1 on that, oh deary me
<mkk> can someone explain to me what file descriptor is? In simple terms please. I have read wiki's article
<MandaMae> Hey, can someone ansswer a question for me, I keep getting an error and have no idea how to fix it.
<AlexQ> daftykins: Why not - it works :D It was sold with Windows 7
<daftykins> MandaMae: not until you ask it!
<squinty> sotiredofthesest:  see if light-locker is present on your system.      /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop    as mentioned before, iirc, light-locker is the default lock screen application for Ubuntu
<MandaMae> Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.99'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<AlexQ> daftykins: I think now I might be having some minor issues with windows rendering when switching apps
<daftykins> AlexQ: sorry i don't use desktop so i don't understand all that auto mounting stuff. i'm only used to manual mounts via /etc/fstab - however you can type "mount" by itself in the terminal and see the mountpoint / device name of the NTFS partition and run "sudo umount /dev/sdX#"
<sotiredofthesest> thanks squinty
<daftykins> MandaMae: "cat /etc/issue" ?
<AlexQ> daftykins: I've been refering to umounting that in Windows.
<wildwind> AlexQ: are you talking about mounting/unmounting in Windows, or in Ubuntu?
<lorenzo_> Hello, I'm trying to get my two USB 3.0 ports on my Laptop to work. Has anybody some advice? My question is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255358
<daftykins> AlexQ: oh you want it gone in Windows? just remove the drive letter allocation from diskmgmt.msc
<AlexQ> wildwind: Windows.
<jazzzu> hi, im trying to set up postfix to forward email for a couple of (2 for now) websites. Am i correct in my understanding that i should first configure a 'canonical domain' for the whole machine (a vps) and then add virtual alias domains for the different websites?
<jazzzu> Im kind of new to running ubuntu server and servers in general so im just looking to see if im going in the right direction :P
<MandaMae> Daftykins, I'm sorry what?
<lorenzo_> Hello, I'm trying to get my two USB 3.0 ports on my Laptop to work. Has anybody some advice? My question is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255358
<daftykins> MandaMae: run that in the terminal please.
<AlexQ> daftykins: I don't want to remove it completely, just to be able to unmount and close the filesystem before hibernating/quick shutdown
<daftykins> jazzzu: #ubuntu-server
<daftykins> AlexQ: why?
<MandaMae> Daftykins: "Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l"
<AlexQ> daftykins: To be able to write to that partition on Ubuntu
<wildwind> AlexQ: diskmgmt.msc as daftykins pointed out or mountvol in console. but it's offtopic here.
<AlexQ> wildwind: I know it's offtopic; just thought some Ubuntu/Linux users might just have experience with that when dual booting.
<jazzzu> daftykins: thanks ill ask it there
<daftykins> AlexQ: just shutdown Windows properly
<AlexQ> wildwind: I think I tried to use mountvol from console and then doing quit shutdown or hibernation, but there still was that mounting error on Ubuntu.
<AlexQ> daftykins: Having to make a full shutdown of Windows is quite irritating. It takes much more time to both shut down and boot up; hibernation is really fast, even on that ancient hardware (Win8.1 wakes up in around 25 secs from power button press, with 10 seconds to reach GRUB, so not bad).
<wildwind> AlexQ: I use USB drives in such cases.
<AlexQ> Btw. how to enable hibernation in 14.04.1?
<AlexQ> I mean, is it feasible/stable?
<daftykins> AlexQ: i understand how it works. maybe go chat to ##windows then
<daftykins> as mentioned it's OT here
<sotiredofthesest> hi squinty, sorry to bother you again, but I don't have light-locker on my system
<sotiredofthesest> squinty, how do I tell what's locking the screen then?
<wildwind> AlexQ: what do you mean 'quick shutdown'?
<AlexQ> wildwind: The default shutdown in Windows 8.1, I think it's called 'hybrid'.
<wildwind> AlexQ: Oh yes.
<_abc_> Quick shutdown means, do not spend 3 minutes doing nothing obvious then stopping the shutdown process with a modal popup asking me if I really want to shut down, because I really want to, and I was hoping it was shut down already by then.
<_abc_> Iow emulating Windows' habit to take its sweet time shutting down is NOT a desirable feature in Ubuntu. It should ask immediately or not at all.
<AlexQ> _abc_: My Xubuntu shuts down really quickly. It's almost like a power-off xD When I shut down with Chromium left open (or running in background), it reports that it was not closed properly, so strange.
<FreewheelinFrank> hi i want to update i2p, can i simply use console command?
<EriC^^> _abc_: i think the quick shutdown is hibernate
<EriC^^> _abc_: you don't want that
<AlexQ> _abc_: EriC^^: What "quick shutdown" are you guys talking about? And in what OS?
<MandaMae> how do I check PolicyKit Authentication Agent in Startup Programs, Sorry to sound stupid but I don't know where to go, I've only used Mint.
<EriC^^> AlexQ: win8
<wildwind> AlexQ: you coined it 5 min. before :)
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Then no, it's not hibernate. I mean hybrid shutdown, the default shutdown in Windows 8 and 8.1. As you can guess, it's kind of a hybrid of normal shutdown and hibernation. It does not preserve state of programs etc.
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Apparently, it also does not close filesystems on local drives.
<EriC^^> AlexQ: ah ok, yeah it's a sort of hibernate without saving the programs
<AlexQ> sort of a partial hibernation.
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it's satan's shutdown
<EriC^^> :P
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But boots up quickly :P
<Azitrex> how much Ram required for installing ubuntu 14.04 amd64 ?
<AlexQ> yeah, now hibernation on Xubuntu works and it is satan-quick..
<AlexQ> wonder why it's disabled by default, though...
<compdoc> you sold your soul to the devil?!
<MeerLin> hi there :)
<k1l> AlexQ: i bet due to massive issues due to manufacturers not going with the standards.
<Vespian> Anyone here familiar with accessing data from a serial device? http://pastebin.com/hQfEuGFE
<_abc_> Vespian: baud base is not what you use as speed
<_abc_> Vespian: try 19200 and 9600
<_abc_> 19200 9600 and 115200 are the most used speeds.
<_abc_> Also press ENTER once connected, see if there is a response.
<_abc_> Like a prompt.
<ralph4100> I have a server running ubuntu 12.04 ... it has python 2.7.5 on it. I'd like to update it to python 2.7.8 or, alternatively, have python 2.7.8 available for virtualenvs to use ... have not been able to identify whether multiple versions of python 2.7 can exist and if so, how?
<VelhoP4_> I just noted a deficient translation in the apt-get manual. the portuguese text didnt make sense, so i checked the english manual to understand. How can I report it?
<Vespian> _abc_: Still no results.
<Vespian> _abc_: Hang on, in dmeg I'm getting all kinds of failure messages. I'll paste bin.
<_abc_> technically, if I upgrade any normal user mode package in ubuntu, it should not pull in a new kernel as a dependency, right?
<EriC^^> _abc_: if you upgrade it can't pull anything new or remove anything i think
<EriC^^> _abc_: unless you run dist-upgrade
<_abc_> Okay, thanks.
<Vespian> _abc_: http://pastebin.com/0YSvDiDj
<_abc_> Vespian: set no handshake in screen
<_abc_> Vespian: use something other than screen for this. minicom should work. Select no handshake.
<Vespian> _abc_: I don't like the UI of minicom. I'll use cutecom instead.
<trism> VelhoP4_: in: man apt-get; ? the manpage is in the apt package, so you could report it in ubuntu with: ubuntu-bug apt; it is probably unchanged from debian though
<_abc_> whatever. Select no handshake and try the baud speeds in turn one by one, in each new speed, press enter.
<_abc_> See if you get an answer.
<_DeLa_> hi there
<_DeLa_> this question might seem very naive to most of you, but I'll ask it anyway: is it possible to infect once ubuntu 14.04 based pc with any kind of malware by simply pluging in an infected usb stick and do nothing exept open some png-images files from the usb stick?
<VelhoP4_> trism, so the source is debian? i checked other parts of the manual, the portuguese version in very complicated to read. Ive noticed that the english version is nice and simple. The translations seems to be done by google translate...
<_abc_> No _DeLa_ , unless the usb stick was manipulated and is now more than a usb stick.
<BluesKaj> _DeLa_, or it cam affect any windows installs on your network, or so I've heard
<ikeboy> I can't change my grub settings; when i edit them and run sudo update-grub, nothing happens
<ikeboy> anyone know why that can happen?
<drk> can someone help me with some sound issues
<_DeLa_> _abc_: BluesKaj: thanks for your answers
<drk> i can't listen to music via headphones
<drk> when I plug them out everything works fin
<trism> VelhoP4_: well, the source is in ubuntu too, it's just one of those things that should also be fixed in debian and then filter back into ubuntu. I'm sure they would be very happy to get a better translation, and an ubuntu bug would be a good start either way
<hikenboot_> ServerSage, do you know how to enable the loggin in ndb...I used the transactionlog = /var/log or transactionlog = /var/log/nbd.log and put it in the generic section but it doesnt seem to create a log
<BluesKaj> make sure there's no #in front of the lines you're editing, ikeboy
<ikeboy> it's not that
<ikeboy> could my grub be installed in the wrong place or something?
<_abc_> Vespian: one more thing: there is no guarantee the sim card reader uses a plain ascii protocol.
<ikeboy> the file is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9371580/
<ikeboy> and grub doesn't start automatically, I need to press enter to start ubuntu
<rago> @drk I had the same problem, go the sound settings and increase the volume for your head/ear phone
<_DeLa_> my question had the following background: today, I plugged in an usb stick to transfer a few png files whose owner (windows user) later told me that the stick was probably infected...at first I didn't worry of course, but then I remembered that around the time of plugging in the stick there was wine window openend stating some kind of update....wine itself wasn't opened but the window was deifinetly there....so I was quite scared...what happened? maybe
<_DeLa_> there was some autorun on the usb stick that resulted in the wine window?
<drk> @rago, I did that and nothing changes
<BluesKaj> ikeboy, when you update grub is there any output?
<trism> VelhoP4_: you might also want to talk to the people in #ubuntu-doc they might be able to help you out
<ikeboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9371627/
<VelhoP4_> trism, thanks friend
<_abc_> _DeLa_: I don't know what you did, and yes, wine should not run when you stick in a stick. But autorun is not interpreted by ubuntu normally.
<ed67543> hi, can I connect to computers (both running mint kde) with hdmi cable(Ineed to transfer large files)? I have a cable that says "hdmi high speed with etherner" ?
<ed67543> two*
<_abc_> _DeLa_: So it can be a manipulated usb stick too.
<BluesKaj> ikeboy, that url is not what asked you about
<_abc_> _DeLa_: Manipulated by a virus or by someone
<ikeboy> BluesKaj: you asked for output on update-grub, right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<_DeLa_> _abc_: should scanning my whole system with bitdefender or clamtk put me on the safe side?
<ikeboy> what command should i run?
<krasnayarsk> If I wanted to create a virtual machine to test a modification of my installation, to see if what I can expect if I actually made the changes to my computer, how would I create the virtual machine? Would I need to make a copy of my installed system to an empty partition? I am new to this so bare with me.
<BluesKaj> ikeboy, ok got it now ...exactly what are you trying to edit in grub?
<ikeboy> the last line was supposed to make grub start ubuntu without input, but my grub just waits until I press enter
<krasnayarsk> Maybe I should ask in Linux.
<_abc_> _DeLa_: maybe. Yes you should do that. But I would look in syslog where wine should have left a mark. Scroll or search for about the wall clock time when it happened.
<confrey> hi everybody
<in_deep_thought> can someone give me help on installing ubuntu? I have the iso file on my usb stick, I put in in my computer, I booted it, I went to the bios, now I need to find the usb stick in the bios. Where Do I look? Under Select boot device, all I See is a virtual device I presume it uses normally. Where can I find physical devices?
<backbox> hi
<BluesKaj> ikeboy just edit this line and change the number, GRUB_TIMEOUT="10"
<_DeLa_> _abc_: will do! thanks so much!
<ikeboy> changed it to 1, but why would 1 work and not 10?
<confrey> I need some help to manage rub, efi, and windows8; I've just installed 14.04, but I gt a fatal error about installing bootloader, and now I don't know exactly what to do; I started ubuntu manually from grub menu by a usb key, how may I install grub in uefi mode properly?
<confrey> in_deep_thought, is your pc uefi or legacy stadard?
<BluesKaj> ikeboy, the last last line is the problem,I think, just comment it
<_abc_> _DeLa_: Okay my wine does not log in syslog. Also you can search for files changed since then, using find ... -ctime -1 for files changed in the last day
<ikeboy> I added the last line yesterday after coming here. It was supposed to fix the problem, but didn't
<ikeboy> it wasn't the problem as i had the same problem before I added it also
<_DeLa_> _abc_:  could you please write the exact terminal command? ctime -1 doesn't work
<_abc_> find ~ -ctime -1 searches changed files in your home dir. Likewise f.ex. ctime -1 /media/somevolume searches that
<_abc_> There's also mtime and atime depending on what exactly you think you are looking for
<in_deep_thought> confrey: how do I check that/find out?
<BluesKaj> in_deep_thought, how old is your pc?
<in_deep_thought> dell precision t5600
<in_deep_thought> i think its pretty new
<BluesKaj> since 2010?
<in_deep_thought> yeah
<BluesKaj> then it's probly uefi/bios
<in_deep_thought> good to know. so would I find the usb stick under “select boot device” and if so, why is there only 1 virtual drive listed there?
<Vespian> _abc_: I give up on this for today. I'll try again on Monday.
<_abc_> Vespian: Interesting you brought this up, I also have a sim usb card reader buried somewhere in a box. I'll see what it does.
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: where?
<_DeLa_> re...args
<BluesKaj> in_deep_thought, in the uefi/bios do you see the boot section , is the hard drive listed or cdrom ?
<in_deep_thought> Its under Ctrl Mgmt
<in_deep_thought> there is also PD Mgmt
<in_deep_thought> VD Mgmt
<in_deep_thought> and Properties
<BluesKaj> in_deep_thought, in most uefi/bios it's the second last section moving from left to right
<confrey> in_deep_thought, I think you must press a key to access to boot menu at startup, in my lenovo I do that by pressing F12, a menu appears, with window bootloader, USB efi, nd other voices about IPV4 (NO MATTER) at that point I choose USB efi and PC starts from usb stick
<in_deep_thought> BluesKaj: right thats Ctrl Mgmt
<in_deep_thought> confrey: I have done that, thats how I entered this BIOS thing I am in. I need to figure out how to put the USB stick as the “boot device”, but all thats currently listed is a VD (virtual drive?)
<BluesKaj> in_deep_thought, guess not , you must have a booot section that lists the real drives on the pc not the virtuals
<confrey> in_deep_thought, I can't help you better... sorry, each BIOS might have a different interface,
<in_deep_thought> BluesKaj: I have PD management. That lists 4 Sata drives. But I see no usb drive
<BluesKaj> in_deep_thought, try the legacy mode
<in_deep_thought> BluesKaj: is that something I would change on the BIOS im in? or a different button I press upon starting the comp?
<alex_217> wtf
<BluesKaj> in_deep_thought, do you see a listing for uefi mode or some such, choose that and dialog with legacy as another option should open
<bubbasaures> alex_217, Do not swear here.
<in_deep_thought> ah ha F2 says entering setup. rather than F12 which says preparing one time boot menu
<bubbasaures> this is not twitter
<BluesKaj> oh lord, I thought you were actaully in the bios
<in_deep_thought> BluesKaj: yep Im a dangus. well this is looking better
<alex_217> bubbasaures: Man, where is twitter ?
<in_deep_thought> well uhhh not 100% better. the setup screen is like turquoise and flashing giving me a seizure. Not purple and orange and relaxing
<in_deep_thought> Is there anything about flashing the usb stick froma  mac onto /dev/disk1 that might “mess up” my version of ubuntu? this one seems not right
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: try it on another pc
<azizLIGHT> how come i cant delet things to a trash can on secondary hard drive? i have it mounted via /etc/fstab using this line: UUID=98E607E0E607BE0E /media/aziz/Backup ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<rjonesx1> what user does cron run as in ubuntu?
<azizLIGHT> it asks me to delete them forever
<in_deep_thought> ahh man. now I have to figure out how to enter the bios on this other machine. Its not F12 or F2 this time
<EriC^^> rjonesx1: i think the user's cron
<in_deep_thought> each computer needs to have instructions for entering the bios imprinted onto the case
<rjonesx1> I am trying to run a simple php script via cron (php /var/www/html/create.crawl.php). When I run from the command line, it works, when I run from crontab, it fails... weird
<_abc_> Use the full path for php and set the environment and run directory right.
<_abc_> in the script.
<BluesKaj> in_deep_thought, sometimes it's Fn+F2
<in_deep_thought> BluesKaj it was F12 but I was pressing F2 as well which was making it not work. In any case  the installer works fine on another computer. I guess its the computer and not the stick thats the issue
<Lucax> When I type a command in terminal and nothing happens, what does it mean? it worked or didn't work?
<tigerpledd> Hello! Have anything changed with regards to the sound drivers within the last month or so? I've been on a break from ubuntu and when I came back everything (sound from all sources, javascript, flash, sometimes graphics.) stutters. My CPU/GPU is far from maxed, and I've confirmed the issue is there on the fresh install (newly downloaded image) of Xubuntu 14.04 LTS both befopre and after updates.
<EriC^^> Lucax: which command?
<Lucax> sudo sh -c 'echo "deb  https://opensource.conformal.com/packages/ubuntu/$(lsb_release  -rs)/\$(ARCH)/ ./" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/conformal.list
<Lucax> that command
<BluesKaj> Lucax, which command?
<Lucax> I am trying to install Cyphertite
<EriC^^> Lucax: check if it was written with cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/conformal.list
<in_deep_thought> Lucax: I  think its because you aren’t closing the quotations. It expects more entries before it executes anything? idk just my noob guess
<Lucax> eric: what do you mean? how do I check that, I am just a beginner following an installation proceedure even though the command is long it doesn't tell me much
<EriC^^> Lucax: if it returned nothing then it probably worked
<EriC^^> Lucax: you can check the contents of the file it wrote to with cat
<EriC^^> Lucax: you should get the deb https://....  if you run cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/conformal.list
<Guest2710> Anal sex http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odsgr2ekg8U
<tigerpledd> So nothing new on the sound side? Because everything was fine like a month ago.
<Lucax> how to I check the content of that file and how do i get the deb https://....as you mentioned?
<EriC^^> Lucax: open a terminal and type cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/conformal.list
<Lucax> no such file or directory
<Lucax> which is the answer I wanted I guess
<Lucax> nothing happened
<EriC^^> Lucax: did your command end with ' ?
<Lucax> no
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> ok try ending the command with '
<Lucax> should I end it with ?
<Lucax> I mean '
<Lucax> ok
<Lucax> ok, now it looks like this : >
<Lucax> >
<Lucax> that's all
<EriC^^> ok, press ctrl+c
<EriC^^> are you typing sudo sh -c ' ?
<Lucax> ok back to normal, what does it mean when > happens?
<EriC^^> it's waiting for you to continue the command i think
<Lucax> I didn't type sudo sh-c' yet no
<EriC^^> ok i meant in the first command, did it end with ' ?
<EriC^^> ( not the cat one )
<Lucax> here: https://www.cyphertite.com/download.php?os=ubuntu
<Lucax> this is the whole installation
<EriC^^> it's no problem
<Lucax> I don't see any '
<chriswardy> wow this is cool
<EriC^^> Lucax: there's a ' after sudo sh -c ' and at the end of the command
<chriswardy> so what you guys doing ?
<BluesKaj> Lucax, so you ran the the other commands on the page as well
<Azitrex> i want to install ubuntu server on a PC but when ubuntu ask me which repo i want to select and then if ubuntu can not to connect to it dont continue to next levels ! how can i to ignore this level ? (ubuntu server 13.04 amd64 )
<in_deep_thought> has anyone ever seen this before? the installer screen is turqoise and flashing. Not purple like it is on most computers. The display was displaying other things fine, except for when it gets to the installer. Could it be a corrupted iso? Why would it work on other computers and not this one?
<EriC^^> Lucax: type ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<EriC^^> Lucax: see if conformal.list shows up
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: try pressing ctrl+alt+f1 then alt+f7
<Lucax> yes I ran all the commands blueskaj, but it ends with: unable to locate package and suggest me to do apt-get update but I did it allready
<_DeLa_> re
<_DeLa_> args....college wifi...
<_DeLa_> where is the channel log please?
<Lucax> Yes! eric, conformal list shows up
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: ummm it stays turquoise, opens a comand prompt I think (hard to tell), and is filling out ****************’s like crazy
<Pici> !logs| _DeLa_
<ubottu> _DeLa_: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<MasterPiece> !log
<EriC^^> Lucax: ok, does sudo apt-get update work?
<MasterPiece> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<in_deep_thought> the alt+f7 thing just opened a menu, but didn’t change the turqouise’dness
<kanzie> I have a USB 4TB that suddenly seems to have lost its partition table and Im trying to figure out what is wrong and how to fix it using parted. Its asking me to provide start and end, how do I know start and end sector?
<kanzie> a print shows partition table: gpt, lists the lvm however the field for file system is blank
<Lucax> no
<Azitrex> !logs| MasterPiece
<ubottu> MasterPiece: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Lucax> there is an error
<_DeLa_> thanks!
<EriC^^> Lucax: what's the error?
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, :D
<Lucax> Failed to fetch https://opensource.conformal.com/packages/ubuntu/14.04/i386/./Packages  HttpError404
<Lucax> Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Lucax> that was the error
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, I was in trying to tell that to _De-La_ ;)
<EriC^^> Lucax: looks like it has an error in the deb format
<_DeLa_> errm...
<_DeLa_> how do I find ~ -ctime -1 searches changed files in my home dir?
<_DeLa_> (newbie-question)
<nuke1989> i have a cannon printer connected to my ZTE router with wifi. But ubuntu can see the printer on the network no matter what. nmap shows nothing. router shows the ip of the printer i think. The printer works in access mode however.
<MasterPiece> _DeLa_, $man find
<EriC^^> Lucax: https://opensource.conformal.com/packages/ubuntu/
<_DeLa_> MasterPiece: is this a terminal command?
<EriC^^> Lucax: it doesn't look like 14.04 is supported
<Pici> p/36
<Lucax> aha
<Lucax> maybe the tarball got it?
<EriC^^> Lucax: maybe check if you can use the 12.04 package instead or something
<MasterPiece> _DeLa_, Yes, the findutils package provide's "find" command and the "man find" command is the man page for that
<EriC^^> Lucax: look into it further
<MasterPiece> _DeLa_, Read the find manual page for checking CTime , Atime, Mtime ;)
<munta_> hello!
<Lucax> how is it with tarballs, there is an install.sh. isn't there something like cd make or something?
<Azitrex> i want to install ubuntu server on a PC but when ubuntu ask me which repo i want to select and then if ubuntu can not to connect to it dont continue to next levels ! how can i to ignore this level ? (ubuntu server 13.04 amd64 )
<_DeLa_> MasterPiece: thanks!
<daftykins> Lucax: that shell script often includes 'make' :P
<daftykins> Lucax: but you shouldn't really be installing software that way if you can help it
<bubbasaures> Azitrex, 13.04 id eol
<bubbasaures> is*
<daftykins> Azitrex: use 14.04.1 server, as it is LTS
<BluesKaj> Lucax, there's usually a readme file in the extracted folder giving install instructiomns
<bubbasaures> Azitrex, Use 12.04 or 14.04, both have 5 years support
<BluesKaj> err instructions
<EriC^^> Lucax: you could use this to get the 12.04 package, i don't think apt would install any older dependencies, so you could try grabbing the package and see if the dependencies are satisfied, anyways use at your own risk.. sudo sh -c 'echo "deb  https://opensource.conformal.com/packages/ubuntu/12.04/\$(ARCH)/ ./" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/conformal.list
<BluesKaj> calling it a day ...take care
<EriC^^> ( add a ' to the end )
<bubbasaures> Lucax, Be sure to check the ubuntu repos before installing binaries or apps, it might be there already.
<bubbasaures> installing via tar...etc
<spelter> Is anyone familiar with the dd command for creating bootable disks? I am attempting to copy 4 partitions but not an entire drive, will this command take the MBR and the partition table?
<Azitrex> bubbasaures, daftykins , i want to installed ubuntu server (amd64) on a PC without internet and network interface but if 14.04 had a level similar to 13.04 that want to connected to a repo and if dont lucky dont continued i dont want to downlaod it , if could i to ignore this level please say me for download and use it thanks :)
<EriC^^> spelter: do you want the mbr and partition table?
<spelter> yes
<EriC^^> is it msdos?
<spelter> but not a 2 TB NTFS partition
<spelter> its linux
<bubbasaures> Azitrex, Can you try that again and make sense? ;)
<daftykins> Azitrex: err as long as you select minimal it should work from the server ISO. can't confirm that though.
<bubbasaures> Azitrex, 13.04 is not supported is all, and unsafe to just use.
<spelter> its actually a router OS and swap space, etc
<Kurvivor> hello. Is there a good program for getting a list of all the machines on my network?
<Kurvivor> preferably one with easy setup
<Kurvivor> that won;t ask for root permissions (like opennms does)
<Azitrex> ok bubbasaures and daftykins , but i want to know can i to install "14.04 server" without internet or no ?
<bubbasaures> Azitrex, Yes, not with a mini however.
<OerHeks> Azitrex, sure, but you will not have any software to run
<daftykins> Azitrex: that is what i just replied to. read it again.
<EriC^^> Kurvivor: nmap?
<Lucax> to install a tar is it usual to go to the directory where the downloaded files are and execute the commands from there?
<jiffe> so here's a question, I see logrotate in cron.daily but not cron.hourly, so by default does that mean the hourly option is useless?
<EriC^^> Lucax: yeah
<OerHeks> Lucax, there is no 'install a tar', just unpacking
<Lucax> I see
<Vespian> 0erHeks: I think he's talking about './configure', 'make' and 'makefile'.
<Kurvivor> EriC^^: if i understand correctly, for Ubuntu i shoul build it from sources, yes?
<OerHeks> most tar's have a license and read.me
<Azitrex> thanks a lot , let's to download 14.04 server amd64 with a turtle internet speed :)
<Lucax> well this has no readme or install? wonder what to do=
<bubbasaures> Lucax, What is it?
<EriC^^> Lucax: where did you get it from?
<EriC^^> Kurvivor: no, sudo apt-get install nmap
<EriC^^> Kurvivor: zenmap if you want a gui
<Lucax> https://www.cyphertite.com/download.php?os=unix
<Lucax> from here
<Lucax> it has an install.sh
<EriC^^> https://www.cyphertite.com/download.php?os=source
<Lucax> oh great, thanks
<EriC^^> if i were you i'd take my chances with the 12.04 dep
<EriC^^> it was updated on oct 2014 as well
<EriC^^> so you're basically doing the same thing except the hard way
<Lucax> Yes, whichever way is easiest for beginner to install
<Kurvivor> EriC^^: thanks. Will look into it
<EriC^^> *i mean .deb
<Lucax> Ok, could you walk a baby through?
<Vespian> I wish there were a way to execute 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean' without having to type in a password. Ahah
<EriC^^> Vespian: you only have to type it once
<Vanny> Hello!
<bubbasaures> Lucax, Did you see their wiki link. https://opensource.conformal.com/wiki/cyphertite_installation#Ubuntu
<EriC^^> Vespian: well, unless it takes more than 15mins or so
<bubbasaures> I would try the deb myself Lucax
<EriC^^> Vespian: add apt-get to the sudoers list with NOPASSWD
<Vanny> How are you all? :)
<EriC^^> Vespian:  i think the upgrade isn't necessary after dist-upgrade
<ventanitas> hi
<manoel> Hello! I m  brazilian
<ventanitas> hi i m mexico
<Vanny> I just switched to linux (Mint) . I love it lots aside a few issues with battery. Thank you all so much
<Vespian> EriC^^: Ah yes. You are right.
<ventanitas> what
<manoel> como esta
<ventanitas> ??
<ventanitas> bien y vos
<manoel> Tambien
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ventanitas> que bueno
<ventanitas> webos
<manoel> Mi sistema no consigo pongar en potugues
<OerHeks> Vanny, ubuntu didn't make Mint.
<Pici> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ventanitas> Puro español
<ventanitas> Puro spanish
<Vanny> OerHeks: Oh my apologies, the chat on the start page linked here. I hear its based of ubuntu? Anyways. Sorry for the confusion :/
<ventanitas> hello whats your name)
<ventanitas> ?
<retroispresto> i've decided to try upgrading from 8.04.4 to 10.04.4
<Pici> ventanitas: #ubuntu is for support with Ubuntu itself, if you are looking to chat, check out #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<retroispresto> then see where to go after that
<retroispresto> because they are both LTS
<ventanitas> No english
<retroispresto> and 8.04 and 10.04 are both gnome 2
<EriC^^> e
<EriC^^> o
<EriC^^> l
<ventanitas> hello eric
<retroispresto> i know they're eol, but i'm still running 8.04.4 lts
<retroispresto> a jump straight to a supported version would probably render the system unusable
<EriC^^> well i'm rooting for you
<EriC^^> fwiw
<Kurvivor> nmap seems confusing. oh well. I will try to read the manuals and try to understand how to discover everything in my local network, then
<EriC^^> Kurvivor: zenmap is the gui for nmap it's very easy and intuitive
<retroispresto> !define intuitive
<retroispresto> D:
<ventanitas_> no english!!!!
<retroispresto> now i have to use effort .-.
<ventanitas_> >:D
<Kurvivor> EriC^^: well, it is easy in representing results of nmap runs
<Kurvivor> but all i get is 'Host seems down'
<EriC^^> Kurvivor: you have to add the -Pn or something
<EriC^^> to the command it's running
<Kurvivor> and i don't really know how to discover other ips in my local network
<retroispresto> ping 192.168.1.1
<ventanitas> hola
<Kurvivor> 100% packat loss
<retroispresto> Hint: if your using ping to check your network connection, you can add -c [number of times you want it to ping]
<Kurvivor> or rather i should, otherwice it is Ctrl-C time
<ventanitas_> hwello   how is there
<Kurvivor> could you explain what command should i use to try and determine what IPs are there in my local network?
<retroispresto> On Windows if you press CTRL + ALT + DELETE it reboots the computer instantly. It doesn't work after it's in the desktop
<retroispresto> Only when booting up~
<daftykins> Kurvivor: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.x-y (where x is the first IP and y is the last (e.g. .1-254)
<Lucax> i am trying to build from source now
<retroispresto> Lucax: what from source?
<Lucax> and it says: no such file or directory when there certainly is such a file or directory
<Lucax> cyphtertite
<ary> k1l
<Kurvivor> daftykins: thanks a lot!
<ary> k1l, are you there mate?
<EriC^^> Lucax: yeah?
<bubbasaures> Lucax, Did you read the wiki?
<Lucax> I read the wiki
<retroispresto> Kurvivor, if you ping you could always open another terminal, type xkill and hit the pinging terminal
<Lucax> wiki tells nothing more than what the website does
<retroispresto> or if your on a eol version of ubuntu, just click the kill icon in the task bar :P
<bubbasaures> Lucax, Did you see the extra packages to install possibly?
<bubbasaures> the wiki is more detailed on the install Lucax
<bubbasaures> both the tar or deb
<Lucax> yes, that is what I liked, there was just this sudo apt-install and a ginormous list of packages install in a second
<retroispresto> Lucax
<Lucax> but still it tells me No such file or directory when I execute tar zvxf cyphertite-full-2.0.4.tar.gz in the respective directory
<retroispresto> sudo apt-get install [package] --no-install-recommends
<bubbasaures> Lucax, Did you try the deb?
<bubbasaures> Lucax, Really there is no 14.04 release, I assume you're running 14.04.
<Lucax> no I am confused
<Lucax> haha
<Lucax> so that means I am trying to build from source something that doesn't exist?
<retroispresto> how can i make it default to not install any recommended packages?
<bubbasaures> Lucax, Hard to say, as you cannot really give exacting details, and have no real experience it seems in this area, and probably don;t know the cd to folders process.
<bubbasaures> That's all okay it just makes it hard to help.
<retroispresto> I have a beast Mac o.o
<Lucax> yes, maybe I am too eager. back to command line for dummies, haha!
<retroispresto> It can compile wine and all of it's dependancies with one -j in about 7 minutes
<bubbasaures> Lucax, We want to help, some are just better than others in specific areas and deciphering the users processes. ;)
<ary> Hi. Some time ago i had a problem with libreoffice and was sayed that the problem was my video memory. So I bouth a new motherboard because my old mb passed out. But this new motherboard have Radeon 3000 integrated video chipset, and i have installed the fglrx from ubuntu repos, but those drivers are not so fine. I know that this integrated video chipset can be too much better then it is now. I think that the driver is not the proper driver. I
<ary> t is using Xorg to render the video. How can I install the proper driver for this card?
<daftykins> ary: your card is unsupported by fglrx
<daftykins> ary: you have no choices, you're better off buying a simple cheap card to put in that system - the 3000 is not supported on any ubuntu version that is still supported
<Lucax> So let's start from scratch, I can build from source, install the tarball: cyphertite-full-2.0.4.tar.gz modified October 30 2014 or I can install from package, which would you recommend?
<Lucax> the deb?
<daftykins> ary: however if you are the one that came by the other day with this issue... have you booted without nomodeset with the open source 'radeon' driver yet?
<EriC^^> Lucax: you need to install a lot of dependencies to get it to work
<daftykins> Lucax: 1) repo is best 2) deb's second 3) other methods last - but none are supported by us
<EriC^^> Lucax: type sudo sh -c 'echo "deb  https://opensource.conformal.com/packages/ubuntu/12.04/\$(ARCH)/ ./" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/conformal.list
<alexa> hello guys! I could not edit successfully an existing keyboard layout :(
<EriC^^> Lucax: then type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cyphertite
<Lucax> I install all the dependencies allready, it is super easy, a simple sudo apt-get install LONGLISTOFDepEnDencies..
<alexa> it's in /usr/share/X11/xkb/
<EriC^^> Lucax: ok
<EriC^^> then
<EriC^^> type wget -O bla.deb https://opensource.conformal.com/packages/ubuntu/12.04/i386/cyphertite_2.0.4-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i bla.deb
<alexa> I edited it, it looks now exactly as it looked like when I was using 12.04 version, except that it doesn't work now :(
<ary> daftykins, the fglrx is installed and working. Compiz is working fine too. But some games are too low.
<ary> daftykins, I booted with nomodeset and installed fglrx, and then i boot normaly
<Lucax> hmm, still it demands even more dependencies but at least it names them, it is not too many
<dario_> i have study math to the uni
<alexa> anyone, please!
<EriC^^> Lucax: ok, install them, then type sudo dpkg -i bla.deb to try again
<daftykins> ary: i doubt that, as that device isn't supported. anyway, it's utterly rubbish and you should replace it. you have no driver options at all i'm afraid
<ary> daftykins, how can i see what driver the system is using?
<daftykins> ary: like i said last time, "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Lucax> to install these dependencies it is just sudo apt-get install dependencies?
<MasterPiece> Where can I find Ubuntu's upstream tracker system ?
<EriC^^> Lucax: yeah
<Lucax> I get these errors on all the dependencies: Package libclog2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Lucax> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Lucax> is only available from another source
<ary> daftykins, Here it is. Doesn't before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9372832/
<Jordan_U> MasterPiece: What do you mean by "upstream tracker system"?
<EriC^^> Lucax: wget -O libbla.deb https://opensource.conformal.com/packages/ubuntu/12.10/i386/libclog2_0.6.4-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i libbla.deb
<daftykins> ary: "Doesn't before" ?
<curiousx> ary: lsmod | grep -o radeon | lsmod | grep -o fglrx
<daftykins> ary: it's using the open source driver 'radeon' because fglrx does not support it, as mentioned.
<Chuck_Norris> ary: lsmod | grep -o radeon | lsmod | grep -o fglrx | tail -n 1 :p
<daftykins> ary: you have no options other than to buy a better card to put in
<timvisher-xubunt> anyone have experience with dropbox on ubuntu? it's spinning at 100% of one of my cores, when it's apparently doing nothing? although it has been full for a while
<MasterPiece> Jordan_U, I mean "A system for tracking debian changes, update ubuntu's repositories and build the packages again which is updated to debian"
<EriC^^> ary: lshw -C video | grep driver
<Lucax> libass, libclog, libexclude3, libshrink3, libxmlsd3 also is there
<EriC^^> libass
<EriC^^> somehow i think that's not in the ubuntu repos
<bekks> !info libass
<ubottu> Package libass does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> Lucax: i'd just install the deb in the sources.list.d
<EriC^^> bekks: please behave
<ary> curiousx, return no value
<ary> Chuck_Norris,  configuração: driver=radeon latency=0
<MasterPiece> Jordan_U, I guess this implemented within launchpad, but I wanna know exactly WHERE of the launchpad if mine guess is true
<ary> EriC^^,  configuração: driver=radeon latency=0
<Chuck_Norris> ary: lo) that's the output that gave you the EriC^^ commands xD not mine, but... you are using free drivers, not privative, i mean not fglrx
<daftykins> i have already stated fglrx does not support that device
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, You're setting up a users that will be in a whole probably installing a unsupported release, and update could break it.
<bubbasaures> any*
<Chuck_Norris> daftykins: i read that he wanted to know what drivers is he using -.-
<daftykins> yeah there was a lot more to it than that.
<ary> Chuck_Norris, Ok. It is how daftykins sayd. Need a vcard that is compatible with fglrx. But why there is no driver for ubuntu for god's sake?
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: i'm going to tell him to remove the ppa once he installs the package
<EriC^^> so it doesn't break anything in the future
<marioxcc1> Hello. Is there a forum software that uses database transactions to assure data integrity?.
<daftykins> ary: because AMD abandoned all their older hardware.
<bekks> ary: Because your card is too old.
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, mmmm a install not to get updates, wonderful.
<daftykins> ary: it is them, not Ubuntu (Canonical) that is at fault :)
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: umm, he's already installing from source so it wont matter
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: just trying to get him out of dependency hell
<Lucax> well, I am so tired but if i leave this pursuit now I will forget everything by tomorw
<ary> daftykins, Live at Brazil sucks. All is too old here....
<dm7freek> Where do I specify persistent static routes/
<ary> I have a 7850 here but i Think it is not working. But worth a try.
<ary> thank you all
<Lucax> how can I install a package depending on dependencies that doesn't exist
<Lucax> ?
<EriC^^> Lucax: from the sites repo
<EriC^^> did you add that sudo sh -c command?
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, Installing from source is a outlier in it running in ubuntu from the repos, is all I'm saying, personally I would have steered them away with understand in the risk. ;)
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: apt-get is not going to downgrade any packages it finds in the repo, so it will only pull what's necessary for the package to install, there is no risk
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: i just said use at your own risk earlier cause it is a bit unorthodox
<Jordan_U> MasterPiece: Partial answer to your question: https://merges.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: he's basically doing the exact same thing by downloading each dependency from their website and running dpkg -i to install
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, I disagree, lets leave it at that.
<EriC^^> i can see it upgrading a package that is already there, and maybe breaking something else
<nuke1989> anyone can help a bit with a cannon wireless printer? :D
<EriC^^> Lucax: just install them one by one
<Jordan_U> MasterPiece: Also: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/udd-intro.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: Lucax but that would have the same effect, and installing them would break whatever too
<Lucax> ok, I don't want to break  anything
<Lucax> so should I install each package one by one?
<Lucax> is that it?
<EriC^^> you could be anal about it
<bekks> EriC^^: Please behave.
<EriC^^> and try not to update any existing packages you had which are in the dep list
<ubuntu35w> out of curiosity, does anyone know if there is a theme for ubuntu that is similar to the Xbox  360 "Blades" dashboard?
<EriC^^> Lucax: run apt-cache policy <package> to check if it's installed and which version it is
<donotpet> Hi, Can someone help me with a kickstart problem (14.4)? I'm trying to use the %package statement, and kickstart seems to be ignoring the %end statement.
 * D3vil is away: Got to a point where my brain activity was minimal.
<donotpet> "...Dec  4 21:55:22 in-target: E: Unable to locate package %end"
<marioxcc> Hello. Is there a forum software that uses database transactions to assure data integrity?.
<bekks> marioxcc: Yes, thats called a relational database management system, like postgres, mysql, etc.
<marioxcc> bekks: yes, I know, but I'm asking about software that uses the transaction support that those database engines provide.
<bekks> marioxcc: Every software that uses mysql, e.g.
<MasterPiece> Jordan_U, Thanks :) You took me a great answer :)
<Lucax> Ok, I think I have to get back to this some other day, I can't think anymore, thanks a lot for all the help, I will have to get back to it later
<wyre_> Hi all! :P
<dontpet> ?
<Jordan_U> MasterPiece: You're welcome :)
<jwi> hello!
<DM__> Hello everyone I am having issue with my apache2 web server keeps crashing: I have three errors over and over again; AH00094 - AH00169 - AH00163
<marioxcc> bekks: Not AFAIK. Some MySQL backends don't even offer data integrity against crashes.
<wyre_> i have one doubt! :P
<wyre_> i'd like install this DE in my Ubuntu!
<wyre_> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-5Fcc3pVRNto/URlNih9O16I/AAAAAAAANj0/HDPImzV8T9A/s1600/gnome-classic_1.png
<ventanitas> Hola
<wyre_> how could i!? :P
<EriC^^> !info cyphertite trusty
<ubottu> Package cyphertite does not exist in trusty
<Chuck_Norris> wyre_: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<bubbasaures> wyre_, Looks like the gnome fallback desktop
<jwi> i'm attempting to upgrade my ubuntu server on AWS from 12.04 to 14.04, but after the upgrade process finishes and the server reboots, it can't boot saying "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present".  How do I fix this???????
<Atlantic777> Hi! I've broken some package dependencies and I'm not sure how to solve this.
<Atlantic777> The following packages have unmet dependencies: gcc-4.8-multilib : Depends: libc6-dev-i386 (>= 2.11) but it is not going to be installed libc6-dev-x32 : Depends: libc6-dev-i386 (= 2.19-0ubuntu6.3) but it is not going to be installed
<bekks> marioxcc: Because those are two applications.
<Atlantic777> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<EriC^^> !find cyphertite
<bekks> marioxcc: you cant use mysql features without using mysql.
<ubottu> Package/file cyphertite does not exist in utopic
<jwi> i've check fstab and theres nothing out of the ordinary there
<wyre_> bubbasaures, but... it's some called Gnome Classic (using gnome-shell)
<xangua> !nounity | wyre_: you want fallback more
<ubottu> wyre_: you want fallback more: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ventanitas> :#
<ventanitas> :3
<retroispresto> using unetbootin to create the 10.04 usb now
<bubbasaures> wyre_, Than install the gnome-shell you will g=have the fallback as well
<joshh20> Does Ubuntu use ASLR by default?
<joshh20> https://twitter.com/hanno/status/540623675754827776
<retroispresto> i'll tell everyone how the upgrade goes
<bubbasaures> retroispresto, we don' want to know.
<imastupidguest> I'm having a problem installing guest additions in a vbox guest of ubuntu 14.04. I get the error dialog : "unable to insert the virtual optical disk" I see that VBoxGuestAdditions.iso  does exist in /usr/share/virtualbox   and the perms for that file are currently : -rw-r-xr-x
<imastupidguest> What do I do?
<wyre_> bubbasaures, i have done 'apt-get install gnome-session-fallback' but only appears gnome flashback in gdm! :S
<dontpet> does anyone know if/how I can get a ks.cfg to interpret an %end statement for a %packages declaration?
<imastupidguest> The owner:group for that file is :    root:root
<xangua> wyre_: gnome-panel as the bot says
<marioxcc> Hello. Is there a forum software that uses database transactions to assure data integrity?.
<retroispresto> wyre_:
<trueno> hola
<xangua> retroispresto: still trying to upgrade 8.04??
<retroispresto> your meant to install gnome-session-flashback
<bubbasaures> wyre_, I'm not sure what you mean.
<retroispresto> gnome-session-fallback is a translational package
<retroispresto> xangua: yup
<retroispresto> I fell asleep last night so i couldn't do it x.x
<joshh20> Am I allowed to chat in here?
<wyre_> retroispresto, yes! :D it's the point! :D
<joshh20> I cant tell if my messages are sending
<wyre_> retroispresto, what is transitional package?
<bubbasaures> joshh20, Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<trueno> TCP/IP
<retroispresto> run apt-cache search gnome-session
<joshh20> Ok thanks bubbasaures you answered my question
<retroispresto> it will say it in ()'s
<majnoon> what is the name for the package for whole unity desktop ?
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: try:  chown $USER:$USER /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<dontpet> kickstart? halp?
<bubbasaures> joshh20, Thanks for asking. ;)
<jwi> i'm attempting to upgrade my ubuntu server on AWS from 12.04 to 14.04, but after the upgrade process finishes and the server reboots, it can't boot saying "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present".  How do I fix this???????
<EriC^^> majnoon: ubuntu-desktop
<wyre_> retroispresto, but... gnome-session-fallback isn't at Trusty repos?
<retroispresto> wyre_: that's my point, install gnome-session-flashback
<Frank_Leach> Hi everyone...my latest dist update has caused problems with chroumium, anyone else experience anything?
<xangua> majnoon: ubuntu-desktop
<Frank_Leach> everytime I open YouTube, my screen goes black
<Chuck_Norris> wyre_: the image you post was gnome-shell idk what version but the bottom panel i could have been a gnome-shell plugin
<retroispresto> Frank_Leach: apart from being 3-5 years eol, not really! XD
<Chuck_Norris> wyre_: but AFAIK now a day there is no such plugin
<wyre_> retroispresto, but... whats mean transitional package?
<wyre_> Chuck_Norris, AFAIK? xD
<retroispresto> wyre_: i dun actually know xD sorry
<wyre_> whar u mena? XD
<Chuck_Norris> as far as i know -.-
<Frank_Leach> well, I did dishromium and try to play a youtube video, it crashest upgrade yesterday, and when I open C
<retroispresto> Chuck_Norris, can you break bedrock with your fists?
<wyre_> anyone knows what is considered transitional package? XD
<Frank_Leach> a load of me bollix
<retroispresto> I'm a furry!
<Chuck_Norris> wyre_: if you like the old gnome, try "mate"
<retroispresto> ^ what Chuck_Norris said!
<Frank_Leach> lovely..
<Frank_Leach> get it inta ya cyntia
<jwi> Greetings!  i'm attempting to upgrade my ubuntu server on AWS from 12.04 to 14.04, but after the upgrade process finishes and the server reboots, it can't boot saying "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present".  Has anyone encountered this or know how to fix this?
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: Ok, I did that and was success with sudo chown myRealUserName:myRealUserName   but still does not work when I try to mount the image through vbox. Here is a screenshot of what I'm looking at (maybe it makes more sense to you) : http://imgur.com/0ALgwZy
<wyre_> Chuck_Norris, i like that gnome! xD
<wyre_> (also ... i have it, and i'm running with Gnome 3.14 xD
<MasterPiece> How merges.ubuntu.com aware's to merge some packages?
<Frank_Leach> Any of you system admins?
<wyre_> (but Debian... not ubuntu, the question is to a friend)
<retroispresto> I'll miss some people at my school .-.
<Frank_Leach> Thinking of changing careers
<retroispresto> system admins?
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: Why is there a 'Force Unmount" button on that window (as if to say the thing is mounted)?
<retroispresto> I'm a student o.o
<wyre_> and gnome-session-fallback it's inside trusty repos?
<Frank_Leach> student of what
<MasterPiece> Jordan_U, Can you give me another great answer ? ( Question is above (: )
<retroispresto> high school xD
<wyre_> (although it be transicional package)
<Frank_Leach> ah..
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: cick in "Details" but i think if we search for VER_PDM_MEDIA_LOCK we could find something -.-
<retroispresto> I was introduced to linux at about 7-8 years old
<retroispresto> my first distro was ubuntu o-o
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: Details say ...
<fowlslegs> Can I install the ISO to usb w/ `dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=8M` after making a single FAT32 partition (/dev/sdXY)?
<imastupidguest> Result Code:
<imastupidguest> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<imastupidguest> Component:
<imastupidguest> Console
<imastupidguest> Interface:
<unopaste> imastupidguest you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: http://blog.plicatibu.com/how-to-solve-cannot-install-guest-addtions-verr_pdm_media_locked/
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: there it says: "The solution is simple: unmount the CD/DVD driver"
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: Thank you sir
<Chuck_Norris> np
<fowlslegs> Eh that didn't work. Ubuntu is weird. Guess I'll just download Unetbootin.
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: Just pondering on something. Now if the problems with mounting guest additions is that it's already mounted (and mounting it was my goal) - then there's nothing to do, right? If it's mounted already it's mounted already - or am I missing something here?
<imastupidguest> Why would 'you don't have a problem to begin with' be a problem for anyone?
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: idk, it was like your virtual cd/dvd drive was already in use or something like, so it doesnt wanted to mount any other thing -.-
<Chuck_Norris> it didnt*
<retroispresto> so far the upgrade to 10.04.4 is going well
<xangua> retroispresto: are you planning to upgrade to 12.04 as well? 10.04 desktop is no longer supported
<dontpet> So, PXE/Kickstart: does anyone know why the installer would ignore the %end after a %packages declaration in a kickstart config?
<retroispresto> xangua: yes, after 10.04.4 is done. An upgrade straight to 12.04.5 would almost definately brick the system
<dontpet> it's driving me mad
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: In my Ubuntu guest, it appears that guest additions is mounted. Is there some component of guest additions where it needs to be installed to the guest?
<bekks> dontpet: Can you pastebin your entire config?
<dontpet> bekks sure.
<dontpet> thank you
 * retroispresto pets dontpet :3
<xangua> retroispresto: as far as I remember you are using a limited resource machine, so why didn't you go with Lubuntu as you were told severald times yesterday? newer Ubuntu releases need more resources
<retroispresto> I have medicial conditions, i have patience to sit at a desk for 6 hours watching a progress bar move along
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: mmm... i don't remember very well but if it's mounted then check /media... and see what inside that iso, and if there is an installer or something
<xangua> retroispresto: a fresh Lubuntu install would be faster that sitting 6 hours to uprade
<Jordan_U> retroispresto: While you're watching the progress bar move along, download and burn (or load onto a USB drive) Lubuntu 14.04 so that if things die you have rescue media on hand.
<dontpet> here's my ks.cfg
<dontpet> http://pastebin.com/XEDL4ikW
<retroispresto> i'm on an eee pc 4g surf
<retroispresto> it has a 7" screen. it can handle graphics fine
<imastupidguest> Ok. Sounds like a good idea. I think I see what's going on. My ubuntu install image was still configured to be what's mounted to /dev/sr0. I thought I had changed that setting; but, since the setting change was made while the guest was running, i tmay note have took.
<retroispresto> I can even play battle for wesnoth without audio lag
<patsourakos> Hello sorry for this link http://i.imgur.com/trgo9YF.jpg
<EvilRoey> Hey all, I have BTRFS subvols mounted for /home, / and others.  How do I reinstall Kubuntu and leave /home as it is, while obliterating / ?
<bekks> dontpet: did you try to remove the # ?
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: how did you install "GuestAdditions" from ubuntu repos?
<dontpet> @bekks  which one?
<bekks> dontpet: The one in front of the %end
<dontpet> lines 20-21 are my current desperate attempt
 * vifino pets dontpet
<vifino> ;)
<dontpet> @bekks lines 24-28 used to be uncommented
<dontpet> (before lines 20-21 existed)
<bekks> dontpet: maybe the whitespace after the @ breaks it?
<dontpet> hmm... I'll try that if my single line hack fails. thanks for the suggestion!
<Jordan_U> EvilRoey: There is an option for doing that in the Ubuntu installer (that doesn't require use of subvolumes or separate partitions at all), though 1: I haven't used the feature (or Ubuntu's installer) for years and 2: I have no idea if Ubuntu's installer properly handles existing btrfs subvolumes.
<Jordan_U> EvilRoey: You should however habe backups of any important data, no matter what you're doing.
<retroispresto> my eee pc 4g surf is my intellectual property
<EvilRoey> Jordan_U:  well yes I have backups
<EvilRoey> just wondering what the utility of BTRFS is if the installer cannot handle installating making sure not to nuke all the  subvols
<EvilRoey> *installing.
<EvilRoey> haha, installating.
<azizLIGHT> how do i check what partition table a usb hdd has?
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: sudo parted -l
<Jordan_U> EvilRoey: I have no idea if it can or not. To check for the sanity of your proposal, what paths other than /home/ are you trying to preserve?
<EvilRoey> just /home, actually
<EvilRoey> oh, and /archive (which is where I put media)
<EvilRoey> I have a few volumes that I hang off of /
<dreamcat4> has anyone else been experiencing boot problems on the latest 14.10 kernel 3.XXX.25 ?
<dreamcat4> or is it just me ?
<EvilRoey> Jordan_U:  //home, /archive, /porn-for-the-greater-good, etc.
<dm7freek> I have LDAP and just messed with my routing a bit. Now when I try to log in, I get a black screen followed by the same login screen. What's going on?
<EvilRoey> Jordan_U:  and with BTRFS being this meta-container for volumes, I am concerned that if I remove it and re-make it in the partition table, it will wipe out those subvols that I did not want touched.
<Jordan_U> EvilRoey: I expect Ubiquity's feature for installing over an existing system (overwriting only "system" directories) will work fine for you. No guarantees though :)
<EvilRoey> Jordan_U:  thanks for ansewring
<EvilRoey> heh :)
<EvilRoey> Jordan_U:  I was hoping to do a clean installation
<EvilRoey> Jordan_U:  in the worst case, I'll jsut copy the data back frombackup.
<Jordan_U> EvilRoey: Try it out and tell me how it goes, I'm curious :)
<EvilRoey> ;)
<Jordan_U> EvilRoey: Note that i expect that the default will be to simply whipe the partition you're installing to, so please do read through the install screens carefully.
<EvilRoey> aye
<EvilRoey> ok, seems like we think alike on this :)
<EvilRoey> Jordan_U:  btw.. so the context is that my current 14.10 system is failing,
<EvilRoey> and I think a fresh installation would fix that.
<dreamcat4> grrr. or does everyone here just use LTS these days ?
<bekks> dreamcat4: Which kind of problems do you experience using 14.10?
<bekks> Taking polls wont solve them ;)
<dreamcat4> bekks: well the kernel moved from 3...24 --> 2....25 recently, and at that time it's not booting for me anymore
<dreamcat4> but i need to check if its the new kernel, or some 3rd party software i've installed
<bekks> dreamcat4: What exactly does it do then?
<dreamcat4> i did a re-install, but same thing happened again
<dreamcat4> boot hangs / blacnk screen
<Jordan_U> dreamcat4: Have you tried booting in recovery mode/
<Jordan_U> ?
<dreamcat4> last thing on the log is 'makefile something runlevel S' it's all pretty strange
<dreamcat4> Jordan_U: i've been able to use the recovery mode feature. but the failure cause is still a mystery to me
<dreamcat4> it may be because i've innstalled some debian pkgs from 3rd party srcs, but the precise failure cause isn't very clear
<Bashing-om> dreamcat4: Proprietary graphics driver ( not building ) ??
<__raven> cfhowlett: read again: encrypted home is no server specific function
<Jordan_U> dreamcat4: What happens if you select the recovery mode entry, then select the option to continue booting normally?
<dreamcat4> it could be something to do with the graphics driver. i tried removing 2 such pkgs installed from stemos repos. but that didn't solve the boot issue
<Chuck_Norris> dreamcat4: what is your graphic card¿
<dreamcat4> Jordan_U: i've just done that no on .23 kernel after re installing over the same partition (unchecked format box in the installer)
<dreamcat4> the card is an intel GMA HD 3000 / 945 or something like that
<dreamcat4> IGP
<dreamcat4> right not i've booted that way and am installing updates with software updater. i still don't understand what cruft was remaining for the problem to return since i re-installed from the live CD today
<dreamcat4> that should have wiped out everything in /etc/ /usr and /var directories and grub too.
<dontpet> @bekks single line hack failed. Trying the multiline with the whitespace removed per your suggestion now.
<dreamcat4> time to reboot to finish installing the latest updates...
<dm7freek> I am unable to log in via gui, only over ctrl-alt-F#    (using LDAP)   I have ldap auth log open. what's going on?
<dreamcat4> ah-ha. it's booted properly this time
<dreamcat4> now if i can just figure out which 3rd party software / repos NOT to re-install again (steamos most probably)
<dontpet> @bekks same thing :(
<dreamcat4> question: if i add a debian-based repository into my apt-srcs list (even if it's at the bottom of the list). will that cause debian pkgs to be pulled in be accident instead of ubuntu ones ?
<dreamcat4> i suspect that was my problem here
<dontpet>  E: Unable to locate package %end
<maestrojed> I am trying to import a somewhat big sql file via CLI. I get an error I am not familiar with. The error looks to me to be a linux error more so than mysql. Can anyone help? -bash: xmalloc: ../.././builtins/evalfile.c:162: cannot allocate 783095624 bytes (1851392 bytes allocated)
<__raven> du -h on / gives me 50 gb but df -h gives me 300 gb used space. whats wrong here?
<Walex2> __raven: nothing
<Walex2> __raven: depends on filesystem, or perhaps you need to 'fsck'
<Walex2> __raven: also use '-x' with 'du'
<__raven> Walex2: deleting files does not effect the free space at all
<Jordan_U> maestrojed: For some reason it look like bash was trying to allocate 783 MiB of RAM in one go, and failed. What is the exact command you ran?
<Walex2> __raven: In that case 'fsck' will be quite necessary
<Jordan_U> __raven: What files are you deleting and how?
<__raven> Jordan_U: some big video files using rm on cli
<Jordan_U> __raven: Is it possible that those video files are still open in some application?
<maestrojed> joshh20 a few. 1) On the MySQL CLI: "source filename.sql"; 2) On the linux CLI "mysql -u user -ppass dbname < filename.sql: 3) On the linux CLI "cat filename.sql | mysql -uuser -ppass dbname
<maestrojed> Sorry joshh20 that was meant for Jordan_U
<__raven> Jordan_U: no thats impossible. never opened and this is a headless/no x system
<dm7freek> I have an nfs automount and ldap. I cannot log in w the gui. i can log in via cli, but my automount fails. can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> maestrojed: Triple check that you're running "source filename.sql" at the MySQL CLI ;)
<maestrojed> Jordan_U All day long buddy :)
<Jordan_U> maestrojed: I don't understand your last comment.
<maestrojed> Jordan_U the last two commands I listed give a different error
<maestrojed> Jordan_U mysql server gone away
<maestrojed> Jordan_U just joking. I have double checked a bunch.
<Jordan_U> maestrojed: The error message you posted looks a lot like what I would expect from running "source really_large_sql_file.sql" from *bash* instead of from an SQL prompt.
<maestrojed> Jordan_U interesting. I will ponder that and Quadruple check
<__raven> Jordan_U: how to force a fsck on boot? i have no option to control the boot menu
<Jordan_U> !fsck | __raven
<ubottu> __raven: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<__raven> ok tnx
<dontpet> !ks.cfg | donotpet
<Jordan_U> __raven: You're welcome.
<maestrojed> I am sure I am on the MySQL CLI. BUT I think I just had success. I put bash into noprofile mode before entering the mysql cli. I got a few server gone away messages but it looks like it reconnected and recovered.
<dontpet> whoever manages the bot: !kickstart has a broken link.
<dontpet> :(
<RobBurkeOne> Hey, I have problems with flash in my firefox on 14.04. I reinstalled the flashplugin-installer but I still get messages everywhere that I have to install flash in order to get certain things working. What can I do?
<Chuck_Norris> RobBurkeOne: use Chorme -.-
<Jordan_U> !kickstart | dontpet :)
<ubottu> dontpet :): Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html - See also !cloning
<__raven> Jordan_U: ok that solved the problem (for now) and deletion again affects the free space
<__raven> hopefully that will remain
<RobBurkeOne> anything else apart from that? ;)
<Chuck_Norris> RobBurkeOne: Firefox for linux use an old version, and some webpages require you to use last or near lastest version of adobe flash plugin, last version of Chome for linux uses latest
<Jordan_U> __raven: You should do a S.M.A.R.T. test, and maybe a memory test also to rule out failing hardware as a root cause.
<__raven> another strange behaviour: exchanged ssh keys but sometimes key auth fails and it asks for password. whats that?
<__raven> Jordan_U: yes thats an option...
 * Chuck_Norris got no flash plugin, just so webm videos .,.
<bubbasaures> RobBurkeOne, You can use the pepperflash version chrome has is FF.
<bubbasaures> in*
<RobBurkeOne> Chuck_Norris: Unlikely in my case: I got a message saying I am expected to have at least flash 10.0.0. And I have 11.2.something installed. At least theoretically
<Chuck_Norris> sed -i 's/so/watch/'
<__raven> Jordan_U: smart says i have a lot of "old age" and "prefail" but no major errors and state is ok
<acu> how can I see which version is in repository on Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 LTS ?
<ten20> is there a point in installing both ubuntu-after-install and ubuntu-tweaks?
<xangua> ten20: ubuntu-after-install ¿
<Bashing-om> acu: -> apt-cache policy <package_name> .
<Pinkamena_D> Has anyone tried to set up webex, or at least the java plug in, in firefox? I have had no such luck after trying many tutorials and the java test page just gives a white box
<spencer_> do i need to authenticate myself?
<spencer_> to chat
<Bashing-om> !identify | spencer_
<ubottu> spencer_: You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<zerowaitstate> Pinkamena_D: you may need to get the Oracle JVM rather than Iced Tea
<zerowaitstate> Pinkamena_D: there are a few proprietary parts to the Oracle JVM that WebEx may depend on
<jinglescafe> Hello! I need some support
<DrManhattan> I am using ubuntu 14.04 and I am unable to delete mails with squirrelmail. It greys the entries and markes them with a D but it doesn't delete them
<DrManhattan> I beg humbly for help
<Jordan_U> jinglescafe: Just ask your question, and if anyone can help they will :)
#ubuntu 2014-12-05
<dm7freek> where does automounter log?
<gizmoman1> I need some help
<daftykins> gizmoman1: best way is to start by asking a question
<gizmoman1> ok
<gizmoman1> here it goes
<M0STO_Spencer> Gizmo....whats ypour question
<gizmoman1> i have a hard drive with LVM set up
<gizmoman1> i used it to store music
<gizmoman1> it was setup so i could mount it on a mac using the ATA over ethernet protocol
<gizmoman1> i did so and partitioned it using GPT
<gizmoman1> i can see the partitions using gdisk
<gizmoman1> but i am unable to mount the partition
<gizmoman1> so my question is how do i find the path to the GPT partition i want so that i can use the mount command
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: One should see entries in /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog .
<dm7freek> bekks: ok ty
<dm7freek> Bashing-om: ^
<dm7freek> bekks: sry
<gizmoman1> using gdisk/parted it tells me Disk "/dev/san/music"
<gizmoman1> using gdisk/parted it tells me Disk "/dev/san/music" has two partitions
<hikenboot_> gizmoman1 looks like you had no luck getting ATA over ethernet working. QUESTION: can ata over ethernet mount raw devices like /dev/sda or /dev/sdb as apposed to /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2?
<gizmoman1> no ATA over ethernet worked great
<hikenboot_> AWSOME, then can you shed some light on my question?
<hikenboot_> I am tryin to do a similar thing with NBD
<gizmoman1> a better way to pose my question is: having completely stopped using AOE, how can i mount the drive on the original server as a local drive
<gizmoman1> yes
<gizmoman1> AOE can make available any block device i think
<gizmoman1> what is NBD?
<hikenboot_> gizmoman1, your saying that returning to a normal setup it no longer works...thats not good news for me!
<hikenboot_> Network Boot Disk I think is what it stans for
<gizmoman1> ah
<hikenboot_> stand/stans
<gizmoman1> ok
<Vera> Hi, can I ask for some help?
<hikenboot_> problem is I cant get it to actuall do operations on the remote disk like create partitions and stuff or fdisk
<gizmoman1> well in my case one time ubuntu actually auto mounted the partition in question
<gizmoman1> and the data was fine
<hikenboot_> then what happened
<gizmoman1> i rebooted
<hikenboot_> can you access the disk through a live cd like gparted live cd or debian live cd or ubuntu live cd?
<gizmoman1> haven't tried that, but i suspect the time the disk did mount was under some sort of recover mode
<Bashing-om> Vera: Fingers not broke, so I guess you can ask a question .
<gizmoman1> parted will show me the disk
<Vera> Thanks, Bashing-om! (Sorry, I'm brand new on Ubuntu) I have a problem with all the icons on the menu to the left being "cut" by a diagonal shape, or an X (it varies). The same goes for the black line at the top. I can't find anybody else with this problem online. Does anybody have a clue what can help?
<hikenboot_> it sounds like something got lost does the volume have lvm on it
<gizmoman1> yes
<Vera> I've got a screenshot of the problem, but I guess I can't share this on irc?
<hikenboot_> try access it from the gparted live cd the testing one ...it supports lvm out of the box
<gizmoman1> i have no doubt that will work
<hikenboot_> try alt f2 and access it from a console
<Bashing-om> !paste | Vera
<ubottu> Vera: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hikenboot_> what do you see when you reboot...do you see grub
<Vera> Thanks!
<gizmoman1> no
<mjayk> Vera: have you tried to theme youur ubuntu previously ? and a screenshot would help :)
<hikenboot_> is it a dos or GPT
<gizmoman1> GPT
<hikenboot_> ouch
<gizmoman1> it was partitioned by a mac
<hikenboot_> have you tried that mac boot loader...trying to remember it name something like fix it or damned if i can remember
<gizmoman1> i created a blank logical volume and shared it over AOE
<gizmoman1> the mac partitioned it
<dreamcat4> is there an apt- cmd to delete user settings / cache files along with a pkg ?
<hikenboot_> yes there is a recovery boot loader that detects mac windows and linux parititons sorry I dont remember what it is called but it saved me on a mac
<gizmoman1> is there a way to mount a partition using the partition unique GUID to mount
<hikenboot_> on a tripple boot
<dreamcat4> nevermind, don't need it now.
<gizmoman1> it shows up in parted
<Vera> Is it allowed to share a Facebook-link to show the screenshot?
<Bashing-om> dreamcat4: There is "apt-get purge <package_name>" , however, will not remove files in one's /home directory .
<gizmoman1> in other words: i have a disk path "/dev/san/music" it has two partitions
<bubbasaures> !screenshot | Vera
<ubottu> Vera: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<gizmoman1> i want to mount the second
<bubbasaures> Vera, If it is not facebook associated, use a regular image site.
<Vera> Ok. Is there a image site that I son't need to make an account to use?
<bubbasaures> Vera, IN the bots message twice. http://imgur.com/
<Vera> Sorry, I'm an idiot! Confused and tired. Here's a link: http://imgur.com/Og4JwA9
<hikenboot_> hold on gimonan1
<bubbasaures> you may not know ubottu is a  bot we use for passing info Vera ; )
<hikenboot_> gizmoman1,
<mjayk> now that is weird Vera
<Vera> This was the first picture I got as I started the computer after install. I tried restrarting, reinstalling, changing screen-settings etc, no use.
<bubbasaures> Vera, This 14.04?
<Vera> Yep. bubbasaures
<Bashing-om> Vera: Do not panic, you are in good hands, we will get through this.
<hikenboot_> gizmoman1, does this help http://paste.ubuntu.com/9374602/
<Vera> Thank you so much, Bashing-om! :)
<gizmoman1> what does -o do in mount?
<bubbasaures> Vera, I would try a reset first it may be that simple. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<hikenboot_> options
<hikenboot_> I hope that is helpful
<Vera> I'll try thtat, bubbasaures. :)
<hikenboot_> perhaps you can share with me the ATA over ethernet config..cant seem to get nbd to wrok to save my life
<mjayk> Vera: what version of ubuntu, graphics card and drivers are you using ?
<hikenboot_> it acts like its working but i cant operate on the disk
<bubbasaures> Vera, Do a reboot after the commands.
<hikenboot_> and its not in read only mode
<Bashing-om> Vera: +1 for bubbasaures . Advise us of results.
<gizmoman1> hikenboot_ , it says i must specify filesystem
<hikenboot_> -t ext4 is probably the file system or ext3 or a mac file system which i think is hpfs or something
<hikenboot_> ?
<gizmoman1> doesn't help
<gizmoman1> i have the hfsplus drives installed
<gizmoman1> i can help you with AOE
<gizmoman1> i remember it being straight forward to setup the server
<gizmoman1> the initiator side is sometimes iffy
<hikenboot_> refit is what its called but there is a newer version of it
<hikenboot_> a spinoff project
<hikenboot_> refit is out of date...the newer one is recent
<gizmoman1> hikenboot, here's the thing, i know that my system should be able to mount the drive
<gizmoman1> i just need to point it to the right path
<hikenboot_> its called refined
<Vera> Ooops, I fell out.
<hikenboot_> right i understand
<gizmoman1> eg. when i try and mount /dev/mapper/san-music (which is the name of the LVM)
<gizmoman1> it tells me there's no HFS filesystem there
<hikenboot_> lvscan and pvscan
<gizmoman1> even though parted shows it clearly
<Vera> I tried this method provided by bubbasaures: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<gizmoman1> hikenboot, the LV/PV shows up correctly
<hikenboot_> ok
<bubbasaures> Vera, Did you run all the commands and reboot?
<gizmoman1> looks like the LV is on /dev/dm-0
<Vera> Yes, the furst two, but when I wrote the second command, "setsid unity", it just gave me a pink screen, and then didn't react no matter what I did. I had to reboot again to come back.
<bubbasaures> Vera, So you did not get this one run unity --reset-icons
<hikenboot_> gizmoman1, did you see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<hikenboot_> was it raid gizmoman1
<Vera> No, I lost everything after running the second command. Should I try again, or do I just risk the whole screen going blank (pink) again?
<gizmoman1> i did see that, no help
<gizmoman1> it was not raid
<gizmoman1> one full disk (add)
<hikenboot_> dm is usually involved with raid
<gizmoman1> (sdd)
<gizmoman1> all my LVMs have dm devices
<timvisher-xubunt> the key repeat rate for my internal keyboard and my external keyboard are different. how do i fix that?
<bubbasaures> Vera, I think you fine on the first two, a weird screen response is not uncommon, try this command  unity --reset-icons    and logout than back in.
<gizmoman1> e.g. one called datanode
<bubbasaures> you're
<gizmoman1> datanode exists at /dev/dm-1
<gizmoman1> it spans 3 physical drives
<Vera> Do you mean to try that command without the first two?
<gizmoman1> not in raid
<bubbasaures> Vera, Yeah.
<Vera> Thanks
<hikenboot_> mount -t hfsplus ?
<gizmoman1> yup
<hikenboot_> yup as in that works or yup you have tried?
<Vera> bubbasaures, it didn't help, but at least no weird reaction.
<gizmoman1> dmesg says no HFS filesystem found on dm-0
<gizmoman1> yup i tried, doesn't work
<bubbasaures> Vera, You logged out than back in?
<hikenboot_> is there fake raid in the system by chance? not sure if mac even has such a thing?
<bubbasaures> Vera, The command that that was a problem is just a restart for the desktop.
<Jordan_U> gizmoman1: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo blkid".
<gizmoman1> hikenboot_ sort of
<Vera_> bubbasaures, sure i did (at least now...) Still didn't help.
<Bashing-om> Vera_: bubbasaures Is the tool installed ? What returns -> dpkg -l dconf-tools <- . Be a good reason why 'dconf' is not working .
<Vera_> When I tried the command, though, I got a lot of ERRORs
<Vera_> Sorry, Bashing-om, I didn't wuite understand that.
<gizmoman1> Jordan: http://pastebin.com/22fr7pzr
<Bashing-om> Vera_: No problem, in the terminal when you ask the system by typing dpkg -l dconf-tools , what does the system tell you ?
<Vera_> I don't know if it matters, but it's not only the icons on the left that are weird. Also the dark line on the top of the screen, where the menu is, is cut diagonally.
<zacnomore> Hello
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Yeah, And we are trtying to reset the icons and desktop back to defaults . One needs the tool 'dconf-tools-' to do so .
<Jordan_U> gizmoman1: What is the output of "sudo kpartx /dev/mapper/san-music"?
<gizmoman1> san-music1 : 0 409600 /dev/mapper/san-music 40
<gizmoman1> san-music2 : 0 1464475568 /dev/mapper/san-music 409640
<gizmoman1> Jordan_U (got it! thanks)
<Jordan_U> gizmoman1: Great, so now let's actually add those devices with "sudo kpartx -a /dev/mapper/san-music" (assuming that /dev/mapper/sans-music2 doesn't already exist).
<gizmoman1> Jordan_U done
<gizmoman1> YESS
<gizmoman1> Jordan_U: that did it
<gizmoman1> i mounted san-music2
<gizmoman1> can you tell me what kpartx is
<gizmoman1> and why that had to be done?
<gizmoman1> sorry ill just check the man pages!
<bubbasaures> Vera_, There is an app called pastebinit that will let you run a command and post it in a pastebin automatically and gives you the url to gives us, would that help?
<Vera_> Bashing-om : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9374860/
<timvisher-xubunt> huh. looks like there's about as much interest here as there is on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1180120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1180120 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "USB keyboard does not get current repeat rate/delay settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> Vera_: In my terminal: sysop@1404mini:~$ dpkg -l dconf-tools yields: dpkg-query: no packages found matching dconf-tools . So, I know the package (tool) is not installed on my system. Is your result the same ?
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, Good eye, that dconf command is the basic fix in the set.
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: I still learning, even after all these years !
<Vera_> Bubbasaures and Bashing-on : Just to complicate I have Ubuntu in norwegian, so I don't think it would help you to see my commands?
<Bashing-om> Vera_: I can not make heads or tails from the last output. Let's try it like this: dpkg -l dconf-tools | pastebinit . and pass back that resulting URL .
<squinty> dpkg -l dconf-tools | grep "ii  "
<bubbasaures> Vera_, Here is mine I have dconf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9374889/
<Bashing-om> Vera_: I expect the format to be the same, and we can muddle through the Norwegian language.
<Jordan_U> Vera_: export LANG=C # Will make all of the commands following it in that terminal output English.
<Vera_> Yes, it looked like bubbasaures response! Hurrah!
<Vera_> Thanks, Jordan! Where should I type that?
<Jordan_U> gizmoman1: The manual should give you a good idea of what kpartx is, the reason that it's needed is that tools like udev that would normally automatically create device nodes for partitioned drives don't expect to find partition tables on LVM volumes and so don't automatically probe them when looking for device nodes to create. kpartx is also often useful when attempting to mount disk image files for the same reason.
<Jordan_U> Vera_: On its own line in the terminal.
<Vera_> bashing-om and bubbasaures : now I got the response in englisg, but it won't for the love of anything be copied to ubuntu pastebin
<hephaestus_rg> Hello I've made a node app into a binary, and I can't get it working on my Ubuntu server
<hephaestus_rg> https://github.com/hayksaakian/hellonar?files=1
<Jordan_U> Vera_: What is the exact command you ran?
<hephaestus_rg> It works on my local 32 bit Ubuntu xonputer
<Vera_> Bashing-om and bubbasaures : Just kidding, I made it! Here's mye genious work... :http://paste.ubuntu.com/9374977/
<systemsource> Hi
<Bashing-om> Vera_: The tool IS NOT installed. in terminal install it thus: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools .
<Vera_> Bashing-om : It asks for mye password, but wont let me either write it or copy it in
<hikenboot_> Jordan_U, have you ever worked with ndb?
<Vera_> Bashing-om _ But when I try to type it, the blinking of the marker-thingy stops.
<Vera_> Bashing-om : Sorry, fixed it...
<bubbasaures> Vera_, Passwords do not show in the terminal.
<Bashing-om> Vera_: When in terminal you type tyour password, there is no response - secirity measure . enter your password blindly and hit the enter key. It will take !
<Vera_> Vera = abvious n00b...
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Not a problem, we were all new at one time .. there is a learning curve, we have all been there.
<Vera_> Bashing-om thanks, you're very kind!
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Some will not have that view point of my disposition .// Are you ready to proceed ? dconf-tools is now installed ?
<Vera_> Bashing-om: I think it is. It's been saying "processing" some times,
<Vera_> Bashing-om: and now "setting up" the dconf-editor and the dconf-tools
<Jordan_U> hikenboot_: No. Why?
<Bashing-om> Vera_: We will await for the installation to complete.
<user1_> hello everyone thanks for eveyone who helped me
<Vera_> Bashing-om Just hope it will. Doesn't seem like the computer is doing mush.
<user1_> hi bashing thanks for the help the other say
<user1_> day
<Bashing-om> user1_: Hey, glad things work out .. Help here is what we do .
<user1_> yeah i read up with and it worked no more low res
<user1_> gone from 640x480 to 1024x768
<Bashing-om> Vera_: patience ( depending on p[rocessor speed ) may take a bit to finish up .
<user1_> i know have a choice of resolutions
<Bashing-om> user1_: SIS graphics are a pain, but can be dealt with -> time effort and trial and error .
<user1_> yea bashing ur right but your help was great
<user1_> much appreicated thanks bashing
<daftykins> user1_: wow you took a while on that one :)
<Bashing-om> user1_: :) , you will pay it forward !
<user1_> whats chromebooks like
<user1_> while with what daft
<jkllk> Hello, I am trying to gather reasons why a large data center would want to use Ubuntu OpenStack vs Eucalyptus or VMware cloud
<jkllk> Are there any specifics advantages?
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Still processing the install ? Is the computer back to a prompt ?
<Vera_> Bashing-om : It still says "Setting up dconf-editor (0.20.0-1) ..." and the same for dconf-tools.
<Bashing-om> Vera_: UnGood ! .. Not sure what to advise at this time .. I really hate to interrupt any type of install .
<Vera_> Bashing-om : I'm honestly not sure if it is installing at all. It doesn't seem to be working.
<user1_> is there themes on here
<Vera_> Bashing-om : It's been unresponsive before: When I clicked restart after the initiall OS install, it just went black and "limp"
<xangua> !themes | user1_
<ubottu> user1_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<user1_> thank u
<Vera_> Bashing-om : Had to hold the power-button to restart it. Maybe it has a thing for getting hung up?
<Bashing-om> Vera_: 5 minutes is a long time. Should have completed by this time. Makes me question if your system is stable .
<Vera_> Bashing-om : Hmm, is there any way I can check that?
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Power button is a means of very last resort, there are better ways to bring the system down - gracefully .
<OerHeks> try control + z first.
<blackmatrix_ny> whats the best mysql client you'd recommend that works good on Ubuntu ?
<Vera_> Bashing-om : Didn't know any other way when the screen was black and the computer was unresponsive, but I'll be glad to learn. :)
<Vera_> Bashing-om : The computer is a hand-me-down, though, so I don't know much about it.
<Bashing-om> Vera_: What results from terminal command -> sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg -C <- which will portray the state of the package manager . No respose here is a good thing .
<systemsource> hi
<Vera_> Bashing-om Is that two commands or one?
<systemsource> hi
<systemsource> hi
<systemsource> hi
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Good tutorial to gracefully bring the system down : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/31818/what-to-do-when-a-linux-desktop-freezes .
<systemsource> hello
<systemsource> help the runig
<Bashing-om> Vera_: That is 2 commnads ( the ',' to separate the two commands ) .
<Vera_> Bashing-om Thanks!
<systemsource> 2 commads
<systemsource> yes /n
<Vera_> Bashing-om : This was the response for the first command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9375332/
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9375332/ .
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Not real bad yet, what does 'dpkg' advise ?
<Vera_> Bashing-om Sorry didn't understand your last message there.
<Vera_> Bashing-om The second command gave no response
<Bashing-om> Vera_: OK, in terminal do 3 commands: sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .
<reisio> they're all so distinct! :p
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: i'm curious, do you know of any reason to run upgrade prior to dist-upgrade?  isn't that kinda redundant?
<reisio> unfortunately, they are not the same command
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Agreed, redundant, but I do have paranoia . Can not hurt . And I like to see results .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: fair enough.  thanks.
<Vera_> Bashing-om : The second command left me with a lot of "setting up" things that only have "..." after them, no "done". Should I wait before I run the last command?
<hikenboot_> Jordan_U, trying to get it to actually work
<Vera_> Bashing-om Also: In windows I sometimes used the program TeamViewer when my mother needed computer help. Is that possible to use on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Vera_: wait .. may take a bit to install what is to be updated .. ( bet there are kernels to install ) installing kernels is the job of ' dist-upgrade ' .
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Yes, teamviwer is available in 'buntu . I do not use it but many do .
<cwsistem> boa  noite
<Vera_> Bashing-om Thanks, good to know.
<user1_> how do u check for updates
<OerHeks> user1_, use the update button on your unitypanel
<user1_> aint got button
<Vera_> Bashing-om Is this normal installation time, or are we past that? (12 min)
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Again depending on processor speed and the internet link speed. but 12 minutes is too long for 9 updates . Is the terminal not telling you what the system is doing ?
<user1_> can i put the bar with clock and suff on bottom
<OerHeks> user1_, on what ubuntu desktop ?
<Vera_> bashing-om : This is whaqt it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9375538/
<user1_> xubuntu
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Looking at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9375538/ .
<OerHeks> in unity you cannot move the toppanel to the bottom, that is correct.
<OerHeks> user1_, xubuntu, Right Click on the Panel > Go to Panel > Panel Preferences > Un-Check “Lock panel” and Grab the panel and Drag the panel to the bottom.
<OerHeks> and in you xubuntu menu, sure there is an update button/tool
<Bashing-om> Vera_: I do not know else than to wait and see, That output however certainly tells why there may be problems with the icons (compiz) .
<Vera_> Bashin-om : You mean because the whole computer is bad/unstable/crappy?
<user1_> done thank u
<Bashing-om> Vera_: To soon to say . But IF and I do say IF ' sudo apt-get update ' fails to complete, there is a serious problem.
<Vera_> Bashing-om : Ok, so I'll just wait and see? Is there any way for me to check if the computer is working with this at all?
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Is the hard drive thrashing ? Any LED indicators for Hard drive activity ? What is displayed on the terminal, What is the last thing the terminal relates that is processing ?
<reisio> or is it megalodoning
<Vera_> Bashing-om : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9375629/
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Looking at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9375629/ .
<user1_> bashing how to check for updates and cant see a icon checkng for updates
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Not good that the 'update' has not completed. May as well terminate. Do key combo ctl+c to terminate, Now let's see what the state of the package manager is ; sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg -C .
<x2xx3x> user1_ :   sudo apt-get update
<user1_> k thank u
<user1_> whats sudo and apt mean
<FailBit> hallo
<FailBit> user1_: sudo means 'elevated permissions'
<FailBit> apt is a package manager
<Vera_> Bashing-om - No response on the first sudo-command.
<user1_> ok thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> user1_, sudo is "switch user" and either gives you admin temporarily, or allows you to switch to another user, if you have permission
<Seven_Six_Two> lol..I described su... nm
<Vera_> Bashing-om sorry, there was response, just nedded my password first
<FailBit> Seven_Six_Two: you can do that with sudo too
<FailBit> Seven_Six_Two: "sudo -s" is almost the same as "su"
<FailBit> Seven_Six_Two: "sudo -u $newuser -s" is like "login" or "su $newuser"
<Vera_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9375737/
<FailBit> anyway
<Seven_Six_Two> FailBit, interesting. I've never used it like that.
<FailBit> I came here for a reason other than to answer questions. :P
<FailBit> I read an example out of the time(1) manpage
<FailBit> and it didn't work
<FailBit> liam@liam-Desktop:~$ time -f "\t%E real,\t%U user,\t%S sys" ls
<FailBit> -f: command not found
<sonetea> su -c is also almost the same as sudo :)
<FailBit> real 0m0.054s
<Bashing-om> Vera_: "that learning curve" I hope you see " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. " from 'apt-get -f install' .
<Vera_> Bashing-om but no response to the sudo dpkg -C
<FailBit> sonetea: not really
<Vera_> Bashing-om , Yep, I saw that! :)
<FailBit> because it doesn't copy the env
<sonetea> yeah
<FailBit> anyway
<Vera_> Bashing-om Hope that' means there's nothing lacking?
<Seven_Six_Two> FailBit, iirc time is also an internal bash command. try the full path of the time binary. /sbin/time or whatever
<FailBit> Seven_Six_Two, aha, thanks
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Looking good ! .. now what results -> sudo apt-get upgrade <- ? .
<Vera_> Bashing-om Since it's 0 not upgraded, i mean
<FailBit> should have checked that first… :P
<Vera_> Bashing-om : 0 of everything
<Seven_Six_Two> FailBit, /usr/bin/time in mint...probably same for you
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Yep, looking good . Checking status with the "upgrade" it too should be 0's .
<FailBit> Seven_Six_Two: correct
<FailBit> simple command to check
<FailBit> "which time"
<user1_> any gd games on ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> FailBit, now you have more time for questions  ;)
<Vera_> Bashing-om : 0 on everything on the sudo apt-get upgrade
<Seven_Six_Two> user1_, steam. minecraft. WOW
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Confirm that you do not see ' held back ' in the 'upgrade' request.
<daftykins> user1_: for on an SIS card? :P
<Vera_> Bashing-om: If I understood you right: The computer didn't answer with the phrase "held back" any time after my last command.
<EuaD> what's a good text editor for writing python code
<EuaD> for xubuntu
<user1_> some must work basic ones
<Bashing-om> Vera_: OK, try again sudo apt-get install dconf-tools .
<cwsistem> boa  noite
<user1_> not expecting cod to run
<Seven_Six_Two> user1_, are you looking for card games, stuff like that? pysol is good for solitaire.
<Guest69080> slt
<Vera_> Bashing-om : It says that "dconf-tools" is already the newest version", and then again 0 on everything. :D
<Guest69080> slt
<ianorlin> I like using vim but that is hard to learn
<sunco50> okay, so I logged on and my Moka theme is broken. Any theories?
<ianorlin> mousepad which you already have installed does syntax highlighting
<Bashing-om> Vera_: OK, Now I want that you reboot, and at the GUI login keycombo clt+alt+F1 to get a console. Advise when you are rebooted and logged into the system at this console, and we try and get the desk top back to default settings.
<Vera_> Bashing-om : Sorry, that was a bit steep. I restart, but when do I press the key combo? And what is the console? (Sorry)
<Seven_Six_Two> Vera_, console is text-only screen. You can access them at any time with alt+ctrl_F[1-6]
<Vera_> Bashing-om : Googled GUI. Does that mean when I'm supposed to log on to ubuntu, or when I see my desktop?
<x2xx3x> Vera_: You press that combo at the "loginscreen" --> do not login
<Seven_Six_Two> Vera_, before logging on, press ctrl+alt+F1 and the graphical login screen will go away. you'll be left with white text on black background.
<Vera_> Seven_six_two : and x2xx3xThanks! :D
<x2xx3x> ;)
<Vera_> But then, Bashing-om , how do I find you again when I'm at/in/on the console? (Sorry if this is very stupid!)
<Bashing-om> Vera_: There are 2 means to get a (C)ommnad (L)ine (I)interface . One being a true terminal, the other is known as a 'console' For this exercise it is best to use the console, because Xserver is started then. So where you normally would login to the system at the GUI login screen instead press the keys ctl+alt+F1 .. this will start the console.
<Vera_> Thanks, Bashing-on .:) So what do I do from there, once I'm in the console?
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Are you working on the same system as you have your IRC client running in ? - In any event I will still be here when you reboot - once can start another instance of a console with key combo ctl+alt+F2 and start the IRC client in console #2 .
<Bashing-om> Vera_:  To reset your icons and desk top to defaults: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ , unity --reset-icons , setsid unity . Should workie great and last long time .
<Vera_> Bashing-on Aha! (facepalm) I can try and get mye ancient laptop running!
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Be aware, that if that lap top is too old, will not run unity ! .. We be looking at installing a ligher distribution ( Lubuntu ) .
<union-hive> Vera_: or #!
<reisio> GNOME needs more a-zconf's
<Vera_> Bashing-om , the Ubuntu-machine is an old desktop. But I'll go on my ancient Windows-laptop to keep in contact with you here on the chat, while I reboot the Ubuntu-machine and go to the dreaded console. :)
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Let us make sure that the machine will support unity ! do: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p -f , ALL results must be yes .
<Vera_> Bashing-om : It's "yes"es all the way! :D
<mastr[x]bennett> my icons in the unity dash are missing. once I launch an app the icon shows up fine.
<mastr[x]bennett> anyone know how to fix this?
<squinty> right click on relevant icon and Lock on Launcher
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Great, then reset the desk top to defauls as per the above ! .. : )
<Bashing-om> Vera_: I have to feed my wood stove, be back in a bit.
<Vera> Bashing-om : Great! Now I'm the Vera without the _. :)
<mastr[x]bennett> squinty: I'm not interested in the icons on the launcher dock. i want them in the dash.
<Vera_> To reset your icons and desk top to defaults: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ , unity --reset-icons , setsid unity . Should workie great and last long time
<acu> Bashing-om, thanks for hel
<acu> how can I remove this add-apt-repository ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg
<acu> I added it, but it messes some other applications
<reisio> man add-apt-repository
<Chuck_Norris> acu: sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg && sudo apt-get update
<acu> Chuck_Norris, thanks it worked
<Chuck_Norris> acu: np
<squinty> acu: for future reference you can add/delete ppa's in Software and Updates
<Vera> Bashing-om or anyone: I tried to reboot to go to console as soon as I reached GUI, but There wasn't any option for logging on - I was logged on automatically. Is it too late to press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to console now?
<user1_> u think i could push my res more
<acu> squinty: I have only a server with cli - I thought the repos are in /etc/apt/sources.list but it seem they are somewhere else - Chuck-Norris solutions woked
<squinty> acu:  maybe you (and others) should be asking in ubuntu-server then.
<bubbasaures> Vera, This is the install right, you would have had to set it as autologin?
 * squinty is fed up with answering questions only to find that someone says "i only have command line because I am running a server"!
<reisio> commands work better anyways :)
<squinty> reisio: that is your personal opinion   not everyones
<Spec> squinty: you should answer all questions with the CLI methods
<reisio> it's measurable reality :)
<Spec> problem sorted
<squinty> Spec rubbish
<reisio> best kind of rubbish
<squinty> Spec: then don't bother using a gui... simple
<squinty> ubuntu is gui
<Spec> lolno
<squinty> any modern os is gui based
 * bubbasaures want's to quote marx here
<reisio> mine isn't particularly sticky at all
<squinty> Spec:  lol yes  been through years of this.  what you use is your own personal choice.  ubuntu-server is setup for server questions.
<Bashing-om> user1_: Humm, If it is good why push on it ? but if ya must, what does -> xrandr <- advise for available resolutions ?
<user1_> im happy with it with xp i could get 1280x800 im not to far away
<Vera>  Hmm, this backfired, and I'm stuck. Bashing-om , could you give a peep when you come back?
<user1_> min 640x48- max 1024x768
<user1_> 3 res options just wondering could i add a resolution
<Bashing-om> user1_: I "think" with that chip set  1024x768 is the best you can do .. Be happy to be corrected .
<Bashing-om> Vera: I am back . There is another means to try and do this .. we boot to terminal rather than console .
<user1_> its much better after u helped me and was wondering can u add res
<Spec> user1_: you can try to force it: sudo xrandr -s 1280x800
<Spec> that change won't persist across reboots, though
<user1_> thanks just tried it size 1280x800 not found in modes
<user1_> ill leave like this its not massive [ages anymore
<user1_> pages
<Bashing-om> user1_: Might be possible; have a read -> man cvt <- .
<Spec> user1_: there is a way to force-add modes, but it is complex.
<Spec> yes, with cvt and xrandr :-/
<user1_> ok thanks bashing and spec
<Vera> Bashing-om : Yay! http://paste.ubuntu.com/9376323/
<Bashing-om> user1_: Like I say though, I know of no one who has pushed the resolution with your card past  1024x768 . With care, will not hurt to try with cvt. Do your homework .
<user1_> google
<Bashing-om> Vera: Looking at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9376323/ .
<daftykins> user1_: ^ it's SIS, i wouldn't bother trying to do anything gaming... it's a push for it to draw a desktop :P
<user1_> run xp ok
<user1_> looked at chromebook tonight
<dair> Hi
<daftykins> user1_: just so you know, ubuntu is a 'hack' to get running on them, so they're not expected to work reliably
<Bashing-om> Vera: Are you certain for sure you are entering your correct password ? else we start looking at access rights to login !
<dair> Does anyone know about Qt? There is a program i am running that requires qt libs
<x2xx3x> Vera:And make sure "CapsLock" is not activated.
<Vera> I just made one single password since install (actually during install) and it's painfully easy.
<Bashing-om> !cookie | x2xx3x
<ubottu> x2xx3x: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Vera> No caps lock either.
<bubbasaures> Vera, At that console you enter our user name than the password.
<bubbasaures> your*
<Vera> AAAAAAAhhhhhh! Thanks, bubbasaures!
<user1_> this linux works ok not sloeing down
<user1_> slowing
<dair> Does anyone know about this error for qt libraries? undefined symbol: _ZN18QXmlDefaultHandlerC2Ev
<Bashing-om> Vera: See, told ya we get through this - do not panic .
<Vera> Jeej, the n00b is loos and logged in on console! :D What's next? :)
<Vera> *loose
<dair> i tried installing 5.1.1 but the program still doesnt work
<sgo11> "Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS comes with five years of security and maintenance updates, guaranteed." what does this really mean? will programs/applications get the latest updates? thanks.
<Bashing-om> Vera: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ , unity --reset-icons , setsid unity . Reboot to see the effect ( yeah could start the xsession, just as soon reboot) .
<xangua> sgo11: no, security updates
<bubbasaures> sgo11, Yes, of what's in the ubuntu repos.
<sgo11> ok. xangua said no and bubbasaures said yes. :)
<user1_> thought lts was 3
<bubbasaures> follow xangua
<sgo11> bubbasaures, ok. only security updates, no applications updates?
<bubbasaures> sgo11, I spoke before thinking of cut off points.
<user1_> do i need libre and do i need a cleaner
<Vera> Bashig-om , the first command got an error: "Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY"
<vbgunz> I just installed ubuntu server 14.04 LTS, connected an external encrypted disk to it to copy some files but the following doesn't open up the partitions for me "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdh5 sdh5_crypt" ... it puts a sdh5_crypt file in /dev/mapper but I'm supposed to see a ubuntu-root in there... what's happening?
<Bashing-om> Vera: Surprised .. try as : DISPLAY=:0 dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ ; We give it a display .
<daftykins> vbgunz: kernel give any clues? "dmesg | tail"
<daftykins> don't know anything about encrypted volumes i'm afraid
<Vera> Bashing-om ; then it says" Usage (new line) dconf reset [-f] PATH]  (Empty line) Reset a key or dir. -f i requested for dir." And then lists arguments for PATH, KEY and DIR.
<Vera> OK, I'll try.
<ianorlin> is the encyrpyion instaled stuff as that might not stay if not useed
<semipro> ok so im an idiot
<Vera> 0O
<vbgunz> daftykins: hmm, not sure what it's saying but it is regarding the disk and it's showing up at sdb
<daftykins> vbgunz: probably just stuff from earlier then, nevermind
<Vera> Bashing-om : tried the code, nothing happened?
<Vera> 0
<Vera> Bashing-om Sorry, fell out of the chat (started typing on wrong keyboard...)
<Bashing-om> Vera: A no response is a good thing in linux . The system doing as told and no back talk'n sas . If all commands have been run. reboot and let's see what the result is .
<semipro> what happened is, i wiped my HDD, lost my windows 7 partitions..... so i installed Ubuntu on a flash drive and put it on my laptop, but when i tried to download chrome or even watch my netflix, i cant, and i tried to run my windows.exe files using wine but see i couldnt figure that out either, im more on the hardware side not software side XD
<Bashing-om> semipro: A thought, one can run Netflix natively in the google-chrome browser  now .
<Vera> Bashing-om : I only did the first of the commands, since it gave errors before I could do the rest. Shal I do the rest of them now?
<bubbasaures> semipro, What ubuntu release?
<Bobby_> Hello all. I am trying to get sound playback working on an Intel Bay Trail Tablet. I do not get a sound device with any firmware except for with 5339.B in the Intel ChromiumOS repo. With this firmware I only get static or no sound at all though. I have played with all the alsamixer settings and tried the ASUS t100 state file that is commonly used still with no sound.  what can I do to fix this?
<Bashing-om> Vera: Yepper .. let's see how it goes .
<LLighTT> hello, i have got a problem with vlc not ignoring the meta key aka win key, even though in the settings it shows that it assigned the key i.e. meta+down will only work when pressing down and not meta+down
<semipro> bashing: how would i dowload google chrome, im currently on firefox
<LLighTT> vlc ignoring*
<Vera> OK. But I'm sorry, I'll need the rest of them again, since I fell out of IRC and lost the log with you giving me the commands... (sorry)
<xangua> semipro: go to google chrome website and download it, bouble clic to install it
<Bashing-om> semipro: Go to Google's web page and download google-chrome is the easier way .. ( can be done from terminal but ) .
<semipro> bashing-om: would i use, /wget
<Bashing-om> Vera: 2) unity --reset-icons 3) setsid unity .
<semipro> bubbasaures: im using the latest version of ubuntu
<bubbasaures> cool
<semipro> it would be if i was proficient with ubuntu, but im not XD
<semipro> when my HDD was wiped my pc diddnt even know /help..... I would get /gurbb error lol
<LLighTT> nvm found a better work around
<Bashing-om> semipro: 1) wget -q -O – https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add - 2) sudo sh -c ‘echo “deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main” >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list’ 3) sudo apt-get update 4) sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable . reboot and there should be the google-chrome icon to start that browser .
<semipro> grubb error *
<semipro> bashing-om ill give that a try man, thanks
<LLighTT> btw is there a way that shows me all packages that i have installed and sorting them by install date?
<Bobby_> could someone help with my problem?
<Vera> Bashing-om : I kind of wrote the third command right after the second, but without my username and computername coming first. There's no reaction from the computer. Bad or good?
<Bashing-om> semipro: Letter space fuction perfect ! copy and paste for best results .
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Bobby_
<ubottu> Bobby_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bobby_> it has been asked 7 minutes ago now
<semipro> way ahead of ya bashing XD
<vbgunz> usually when I open my encrypted disk, several files are created in /dev/mapper.... on a newly installed server, opening the encrypted disk, only 1 is created and it seems like the main device. how do I get to the meat?
<Bashing-om> Vera: Not sure where you were. If you entered the 3rd on the same line as the 2nd, the 3rd command will have no effect ( no actuator between the commnads.
<semipro> wait, after crtl c and ctrl v-ing that long a$$ cmd, do i do, sudo apt-key add
<semipro> ?
<Bashing-om> Vera: Will not hurt to run them again .
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: i just joined the channel, you can re-ask your question here once in a while
<SchrodingersScat> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bobby_> ok. i didn't know the protocol for that.  searching is not going to help.  i have worked around 50 hours on this.  i will repeat my question.
<Bobby_> I am trying to get sound playback working on an Intel Bay Trail Tablet. I do not get a sound device with any firmware except for with 5339.B in the Intel ChromiumOS repo. With this firmware I only get static or no sound at all though. I have played with all the alsamixer settings and tried the ASUS t100 state file that is commonly used still with no sound.  what can I do to fix this?
<Bashing-om> semipro: each is one long sequence . so yeah ' sudo apt-key add - ' is part of that string .
<semipro> damnitt
<semipro> okay
<Vera> Bashing-om : I wrote the 2.nd, pressed enter, then a lot of lines about compiz (core) came up. However; the line under all the text, where the marker was blinking, did not have my username and computername on it, like it usually have when i type a command. I still wrote the 3.rd command, but bothing happened.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Bobby_
<ubottu> Bobby_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<semipro> so i add sudo apt-key imitatlly (spell check) after the previous command w/o a space?
<Bashing-om> Vera: Think'n . Not at all what I had expected .
<Bobby_> @ubottu - that is an answer i would expect from microsoft.  read into what i'm saying.   the problem is a little more complicated
<fowlslegs> I can't seem to start an lxc container as an unprivileged user.
<fowlslegs> I followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html#lxc-unpriv
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: wich ubuntu version you installed on your tablet?
<Bobby_> i have tried 13.10 14.04 14.10 and many different kernels from the ppa, the official kernel, and one i have compiled myself
<fowlslegs> paste.ubuntu.com/9376683
<explodingmango> Got a question pertaining to XInput, if applicable here. I have a SpacePilot whose input is being grabbed by xinput, which is bad because then my desired driver (spacenavd) can't grab it. How do I make xinput ignore my SpacePilot?
<explodingmango> Oddly enough I also have an almost-identical device, SpaceNavigator, which does not have this problem, xinput is not listing it so it works perfectly with spacenav
<explodingmango> Basically the SpacePilot is being treated as an actual mouse for some reason, and for the life of me I can't find where xinput stores its device-specific settings. xorg.conf doesn't seem to exist, wasn't in the xorg.conf.d directory either
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: whats the default Os on that tablet of yours?
<semipro> Bashing-om: it isn't wanting to run the command, sudo apt-key add after i run https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub
<Vera> Bashing-om i was thinking about writing command 2 and 3 again, but I still don't have that [username-and-computername]-thing that is usually at the start of the line.
<fowlslegs> Ah, so in the log it says ~/.local/ could not be accessed.
<fowlslegs> It suggests giving it 'x' access or adding an ACL for the container root.
<Bobby_> windows 8.1.  i would like to get the hp stream 7 to work but I have a dell venue 8 pro 3000 series with the same errors and the same errors with the toshiba encore 2 8 and toshiba encore mini 7
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, I can't remember when I have ever seen that dconf command actually finish, just a wall of text generally.
<fowlslegs> I'm assuming running `chmod +x ~./local/` would work, but what is the other option referring to, and which is safer.
<daftykins> Bobby_: i doubt you're going to get anywhere here. might be best to cut your losses and get a supported device.
<bubbasaures> fowlslegs, Did you check the troubleshooting info on your link?
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: well im not sure whats the best thing, ubuntu desktop or ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: you can always try the #ubuntu-touch guys or the XDA forums for projects on those devices
<Bobby_> @dafty - im determined to make this work @lotus i would actually like to use desktop kubuntu because i want a kde x86 phone :)
<Bobby_> @lotus great idea
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: found some thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242655
<daftykins> well, good luck
<lotuspsychje> seems like the bay trail isnt so linux friendly
<semipro> how do i dowload chrome using the latest version of ubuntu
<Bobby_> @lotus - i can get them all to boot and install just fine.  in fact most everything works but sound.  i have a dell venue 8 pro 5000 series with working sound but the rest sound don't work.  i really want to get the hp stream 7 sound to work
<bubbasaures> semipro, https://www.google.com/chrome/
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: best way would be diggin for the error logs, and find a way to solve
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: anything usefull in syslog or dmesg about sound?
<fowlslegs> bubbasaures: Yes.
<semipro> w/o wine or software to open windows.exe file bubbasaures
<Bobby_> @lotus - yes.  all firmwares but 5339.B in the chromiumOS repo give: baytrail-pcm-audio baytrail-pcm-audio: ipc: error DSP boot timeout.  the one in the repo works but doesn't actually play sound
<bubbasaures> semipro, Check the wine website on what is actually supported, it is limited, there is a wine channel as well, never used it myself.
<semipro> bubbasaures:  alright
<semipro> bubbasaures:  i'll give it a shot
<bubbasaures> semipro, people do give wine support here however.
<smulverine> xit
<smulverine> exit
<semipro> anyone feel like running me set up wine?
<vbgunz> it turns out I had to install "lvm2" on the server... otherwise I had no idea how to use cryptsetup without it
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: did you try kernel update or alsa update to latest?
<lotuspsychje> !wine | semipro
<ubottu> semipro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<x2xx3x> Vera: to abort some running or stucking processes you can press Ctrl+C to kill that process
<Bobby_> @lotus - the only thing i haven't tried is to update alsa to latest.  i presume i will need to try to compile it.  not looking forward to that
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux > semipro
<Bashing-om> Vera: I honestly at this point do not know . the Commands should complete and return to your normal prompt - awaiting the next commnad.
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: i think in your case, there will be no easy solution :p
<Bobby_> @lotus.  yeah.  i will wait around here for a few minutes and ask again, then try ubuntu-touch and then xda-dev and maybe recompile alsa while getting some dragon age in there somewhere.
<Bashing-om> Vera: bubbasaures Run the reset commands once more ? OR take the shotgun approach and purge/reinstall ubuntu-desktop ??
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: as you are experimenting with a chromiumOs package, you should search in this direction..its not an ubuntu firmware right? https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=351000
<Vera> x2xx3x an Bashing-om : I tried ctrl+C now, and then tried the unity --reset-icons. It replied with WARNING no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0
<Bashing-om> Vera: resetting to :0 is good . go ahead .
<x2xx3x> Vera: thumbs up
<Bobby_> @lotus - amazingly i have tried that exact firmware commit version.  i have not tried the "entire dependent patch set" which i presume is the newest alsa versions
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: i wonder what kind of error sound would give you, after a clean 14.04 install?
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: i would maybe try updating alsa from a clean trusty
<Bobby_> @lotus i wouldn't get sound at all.  i have checked ubuntu's firmware versions and none are compatible
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: yes but then at least we know what kind of error ubuntu gives us, and can work from there to solve
<Vera> Bashing-om and x2xx3x : And then "Stop: Unknown job: unity-panel-service" (new line) "Start: Unknown job: unity-panel-service" (new line) "comiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core (new line) compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core" And then a new line with nothing, exept a blinking  marker.
<Bobby_> well the very first error is something like "failed to load firmware" because ubuntu has a mismatch between firmware and kernel for this hardware which i believe is an actual bug
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: maybe some modprob could solve this?
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: how come you tryed a chromeOs firmware on a winbased tablet to run sound on ubuntu?
<Bobby_> @lotus - i thought so too but the correct driver (the one on the working dell) loads with the 5339.B firmware version
<Bobby_> @lotus - i found that link on the ubuntuforums actually.  it just happens to be the only firmware that actually creates a sound device. the other give: baytrail-pcm-audio baytrail-pcm-audio: ipc: error DSP boot timeout
<Vera> Bashing-om and x2xx3x : The last time I tried that code, I got "further" before the blank line with just the marker. That time I got like 13 lines with different compiz (core) and compizconfig,
<Bobby_> here is the link of ubuntuforums about the firmware: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249936&p=13155820#post13155820
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: i would try the 14.04 clean, then work your way up maybe talk to the #ubuntu-devel guys about your sound bug
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: is your sound chip realtek based?
<Landeskog> anyone else having an issue with apt-get  mine seems to be hanging i think its hanging on security.ubuntu.com universe
<Bobby_> @lotus - the sound chip should be intel
<lotuspsychje> Landeskog: maybe try a apt-get clean and reboot?
<Developerpenguin> hey guys can someone help me im new to the DOC team and im hacing problems downloading the documentation development branch
<Bashing-om> Vera: x2xx3x :: Not at all sure of what is going on here . Reset compiz.core ? consider : gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins ??
<lotuspsychje> Bobby_: maybe look tru all intel drivers on their site maybe
<Developerpenguin> anyone know how to user brazaar
<Vera> Bashing-om , x2xx3x : I'm guessing I'm not supposed to try and aswer that?
<Bashing-om> Vera: Naw, just throwing that thought out. See what the channel thinks.
<Vera> Please, lovely oracel-channel, save me!
<Developerpenguin> hey guys anyone here know how to use brazaar ?
<Developerpenguin> falcon@falcon-DamnUbuntu:~$ bzr branch lp:ubuntu-docs Permission denied (publickey). ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying Permission denied (publickey). bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<x2xx3x> Vera: Did you typed each command seperatly? Or did you typed them together in the same line and "then" hit enter?
<Developerpenguin> i typed this: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-docs
<Developerpenguin> Permission denied (publickey).
<Developerpenguin> im assuming thats the error
<Developerpenguin> does anyone know how i can contact ubuntu wiki mods ?
<Vera> x2xx3x Bashing-om I typed "unity --reset-icons" and then hit enter. Is that wrong?
<x2xx3x> Vera: You have to enter each command for itself. Otherwise it will not work.
<x2xx3x> Vera: no thats ok.
<explodingmango> Question, where are XInput device-specific settings stored? (i.e. how do I get it to stop recognizing my device as a mouse input)
<Vera> x2xx3x I typed it right?
<Bashing-om> Vera: That is not wrong. That is correct .. 1 commnad at a time .
<Vera> Good. :)
<Vera> But why is my  "username-and-machine-name" gone from the start of the line?
<Bashing-om> Vera: The command is not completing, for some reason . Presently I can not explain it .
<icloud> can shomeone help me with xchat
<icloud> i am stuck at connecting to server
<Vera> Bashing-om : It seems like a lot of commands an/or processes stops in the middle, does it not?
<Bashing-om> Vera: In the update process, there were may comoz relatedd updates, We do not know what broke compiz/unity to start with. Now we do not know why we can not reset unity to the defaults. I am considering the shotgun approach. see if that will restore the desk top .
<Bashing-om> may/many*
<Landeskog> clean and reboot didnt help
<Landeskog> also changed the server
<Landeskog> still hanging on
<Landeskog> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/br5pLZdy
<x2xx3x> Bashing-om: Hmm i also have no idea... what would that workaround do on her machine? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Vera> I'll just go along with anything you say, Bashing-om. It's 05.30 am in my country, and I'm also running a fever, so I really don't know what I'm doing. ;)
<Landeskog> just sits there i dunno wtf happens was updating fine earlier this week
<Bashing-om> Vera: Understand, OK let's take the shotgun approach ! -> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop <-. When back to a prompt then (RE-)install the desktop ->sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <-. Maybe this will be the end of it !
<icloud_> i want to run a SSH sever on my home computer for sock5 proxying
<icloud_> is it better to set up kippos also? does that add any security?
<Vera> Bashing-om : I'm ready! :) But what do you mean by "When back to prompt" ?
<x2xx3x> Vera: prompt is the line with your name and computers name - the main line
<Vera> Ahaa. Thanks.
<x2xx3x> ;)
<Vera> But, I don't have the prompt-line as of now. Should I just Ctrl+C it so I get it back?
<x2xx3x> Yep
<Bashing-om> Vera: When a command completes one is "returned to prompt" . Here is but 2 commands, make sure the first competes before running the 2nd (install) command. easy peasy we hope .
<icloud_> !apt-get | icloud_
<ubottu> icloud_, please see my private message
<Bobby_> i'll repeat my question once more and then get out of the way.  btw i have tried #ubuntu-touch and #ubuntu-devel and there is no activity there.  i have tried xda-developers forum but they are only talking about asus t100 which has good linux support.  so i repeat once more:
<Bobby_> I am trying to get sound playback working on an Intel Bay Trail Tablet. I do not get a sound device with any firmware except for with 5339.B in the Intel ChromiumOS repo. With this firmware I only get static or no sound at all though. I have played with all the alsamixer settings and tried the ASUS t100 state file that is commonly used still with no sound.  what can I do to fix this?
<Vera> Ok, I'm back to prompt (I have my username back on the line), but the last line of the respons from my last command is not done yet. It says: " removing ubuntu-desktop (1.325) ... "
<chipmadness> can someone here help me with a power issue?
<Vera> Sorry, Bashing-om and x2xx3x, I meant to tag you in that last message: Ok, I'm back to prompt (I have my username back on the line), but the last line of the respons from my last command is not done yet. It says: " removing ubuntu-desktop (1.325) ... "
<chipmadness> I have a thinkpad and I get 6 to 7 hours on windows
<chipmadness> and on ubuntu i get around 3
<Bashing-om> Vera: If you are back to prompt (username@machinename) then now do -> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <- .
<noictib> http://youtu.be/5Qj8p-PEwbI
<Vera> Bashing-om : Even if the last response ended with "..." and no conclusion?
<UTL> Hey people. I need help with my IRC client...
<Bashing-om> Vera: If you are back to the prompt, then the command completed.
<noictib> UTL: cool
<UTL> I'm trying to connect to #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.net. How do I configure Quassel to do this?
<Vera> Bashing-om : OK, great, I'm back to prompt after that command.
<x2xx3x> Vera: Run the install-command now.
<Bashing-om> Vera: Rebbot the machine, and let's see what the result is -- a good desk top with all icons displayed properly !
<UTL> noictib: What do I do?
<Bashing-om> reboot*
<Vera> Sorry, x2xx3x and bashing-om : Run more install-commands, or reboot?
<x2xx3x> Vera: if you have installed already - reboot
<Bashing-om> Vera: IF you have run " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop " then it is time to see what is . Reboot .
<UTL> Is anybody using Quassel?
<chipmadness> can anyone help me please
<UTL> Same here!
<Vera> Bashing-om : One more emberassing question: How do I reboot from consol?
<developerpenguin> does anyone here use launchpad
<x2xx3x> reboot -h now  or sudo reboot -h now
<Bashing-om> Vera: Best way terminal command -> sudo shutdown -r now <- . Not to know is not to be ashamed !
<developerpenguin> can someone please help me for a second ? does anyone here use bazaar ?
<x2xx3x> Bashing-om: also new to me, thank you!
<UTL> chipmadness: I used to have an IBM Thinkpad, but it had Mandriva on it. I don't think I can help you on that one.
<Bashing-om> x2xx3x: : ) .. many ways, this one I feel the more gracefull .
<x2xx3x> Bashing-om: :) mhm!
<Bobby_> @chipmadness - get an extended battery, come up with a creative way to stay plugged in, develop a fuel cell, make an aa battery pack, make a nuclear battery, unload unused kernel modules, configure cpu throttling, and check your bios settings
<Vera> Bashing-om : How often and when do you frequent this IRC?
<chipmadness> Thanks Bobby_ lol
<Bashing-om> Vera: I am on here each evening - My Lord permitting . I am at GMT -6 time .
<Vera> Bashing-om : What is evening to you (in your timezone)? (It is so different for different people)
<Bashing-om> Vera: Long about 0900 GMT .
<Vera> Bashing-om : Great, thanks! I'll need it! Because you see, the desktop is still the friggin same!
<MartynKeigher> hey all.. kinda odd issue here. Just installed WP on a linux box at home and when i access it via local ip on my network, site launches NO issues at all, but when i go through the NATTED URL (www.managedservic.es) its all plain text. Ideas???
<Bashing-om> Vera: sorry wrong direction for time be 2100 GMT to get me at 1300 my time .. And I find it hard to accept there is no change in the desk top ! .. youch ! // We mess with it some more .. I hate when this happens .
<trez_> in ubuntu, how do i add backported modules for my wifi card at https://packages.debian.org/wheezy-backports/firmware-iwlwifi to it
<trez_> Debian -- Details of package firmware-iwlwifi in wheezy-backports
<trez_> packages.debian.org
<xangua> trez_: please do not mix repositories
<trez_> ok, under all versions of linux I get this SMB error when trying to connect to windows shares that connection has aborted. After 6+ hours and 3 distros I can't figure it out
<trez_> any ideas?
<Vera> Basching-om : I know! I really want to "bash" the whole computer! But I have to drag my desease-ridden carcass to bed now... Thank you SO, SO MUCH for all your kind help! I hope to exploit you some more (on the same friggin problem) one of the coming days, if that's allright with you.
<Bashing-om> Vera: Sure, when you are up to it .. Now too, will be a learning experience for me .
<Vera> Bashing-om : Thank you again, and good morning/afternoon/night-thingy! :)
<MrSavage> I was trying to set nemo as my main file manager and I'm getting this error when I click the recycle bin:
<MrSavage> it's not copying
<MrSavage> Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/applications/nemo.desktop" (Permission denied).
<MrSavage> why is this happening?
<trez_> I get the following error: unable to mount: software caused connection abort  when attempting to mount SMB shares on my windows machines- I can see the shares names but clicking on them to mount them gives the error. The issue is  not specific to ubuntu, also happened in manjaro and debian
<MrSavage> trez_: Are the drives encrypted?
<trez_> no, they are straight up NTFS file shares on windows machines
<trez_> shared out to "everyone"
<trez_> and I can see them just fine on a windows VM on the same host
<trez_> I've done everything from make changes in the smb.conf file to try to force mount on boot in the fstab. and reinstalling from scratch... nothing seems to work
<trez_> also installing differrent versions of samba and compiling samba from source along with vmfs and other things
<trez_> I'm now on a virgin install
<AndroUser> I really need some help. I just installed command line via the mini.iso on usb. When grub tried to install it failed. So I chose lilo. By default, it wanted to install to sdb (which is always my usb) so I selected sda (my one and only hard drive). At reboot all I get is a flashing curser. What can I do?
<trez_> Andro - try re-creating the USB stick with RUFUS
<AndroUser> I tried booting from usb again and it brings up lilo
<AndroUser> trez_ I have no usable system
<trez_> if you have another USB stick you could try recreating the USB drive with with the dd command
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: What OS have you got installed to the hard drive (sda) ? What results when you boot from the hard drive rather thean the USB ?
<AndroUser> After data check it gives a bunch of numbers and says [sdb] no caching mode page found. Then lists a bunch of failed mounts and drops me to an ash shell
<AndroUser> Bashing-om I had lubuntu on my hard drive. Hard drive boot givese a flashing curser
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: Do you now have a liveDVD(USB) on hand ? We can (RE-)install grubs .
<AndroUser> Lubuntu was installed in uefi mode. I switched to legacy amd reformatted for imstallimg mini.iso
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: Umph. UEFI lets me out, I have no experience with UEFI .
<trez_> AndroUser, have you tried changing the BIOS settings to put your HDD into legacy mode?
<AndroUser> Bashing-om: i have nothing. I think the installer mis-read my usb as sda and hd as sdb and so I THINK ubuntu is installed on my HD and lilo on my isb
<trez_> instead of booting UEFI mode
<AndroUser> trez_ yes. I switched to legacy to boot and install mini.iso
<trez_> AndroUser, could you use the shell script here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073  to rebuild the flash drive with a new download of the iso
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: From a liveDCD terminal command -> sudo parted -l <- will show how you are partitioned, and where grub should be installed to .
<inter78> Hello
<inter78> I'm new here!
<inter78> I got a problem using Python 3 in terminal
<Bashing-om> inter78: Welcome, and what is your ubuntu question ?
<AndroUser> Bashing- i have no such media
<AndroUser> Trez_ looking now
<inter78> I don't know if you use Python? But, if yes...def function not worked in terminal
<inter78> but worked in IDLE
<OERIAS> has anyone ever had a problem in 14.10 in which htop and system monitor under report the actual amount of ram on a machine?
<inter78> no OERIAS
<ianorlin> OERIAS: is some being used by intergrated graphics
<OERIAS> no
<OERIAS> I used to have 5.6 gb of ram
<OERIAS> now i have 1.7
<AndroUser> Androuser- I know how to write a USB. I have no working system now though
<OERIAS> i understand some of the ram is used for the graphics
<inter78> I'm switching to 14.01 from 14.10 because lot's of bugs and 9 months supports
<ianorlin> OERIAS: does it detect in bios
<OERIAS> i will try in bios
<Developerpenguin> how do i get an openPGP key
<Developerpenguin> does anyone know why my .ssh file i made inst showing where i created it ?
<AndroUser> If lilo is on my usb, and Ubuntu on my hd (which is what it seems) there should be a way to boot my hd right?
<inter78> Can anyone here, state your problem with details?
<x2xx3x> AndroUser: Do you have a Cardreader on your machine and maybe some kind of SD-Card where you can put an image on via your mobile phone? Is there a Card in your mobile?
<inter78> I'm new, but I got some experience with the installing processing..and glad to help if I could.
<x2xx3x> AndroUser: Yes it would be possible via the CHANGE-ROOT method
<inter78> I save the iso file into my android...replacing a USB
<imastupidguest> I'm trying to write a git alias in my .bashrc but having a problem with it. I've tried 3 ways of writing it but to no avail. I've tried : alias "git merge"="git merge --no-ff" / alias 'git merge'="git merge --no-ff" and finally alias git merge="git merge --no-ff" I've almost tried every possible combination. What am I doing wrong here?
<x2xx3x> AndroUser: but you stillneed a bootable system
<AndroUser> x2xx3x: I have sd cards, a tablet, my phone, and a card reader on my laptop
<imastupidguest> I figured it out
<inter78> AndroUser What's your problem?
<inter78> imastupidguest nice
<x2xx3x> AndroUser: From that bootable image you can switch to your machine-installation and reinstall grub - or reinstall grub and then switch.... just to repair your grub i recommend super grub 2 disk image
<AndroUser> x2xx3x: It said my install was successful, so i should have a good install on my hd with no bootloader
<AndroUser> inter78 : (AndroUser) I really need some help. I just installed command line via the mini.iso on usb. When grub tried to install it failed. So I chose lilo. By default, it wanted to install to sdb (which is always my usb) so I selected sda (my one and only hard drive). At reboot all I get is a flashing curser. What can I do?
<AndroUser> x2xx3x: i didn't think i could create a bootable image from android...
<inter78> AndroUser: Do you deleted your current Operating System?
<x2xx3x> AndroUser: SuperGrub2Disk  should fix that. Whats up with your tablet - are you able to do it with your tablet?
<AndroUser> Inter78: sort of. As i had said the install any poorly
<AndroUser> x2xx3x: crap the tablet had no card slot
<x2xx3x> AndroidUser: i am looking for an app...
<inter78> AndroUser: Then I prefer you to use another computer to make a bootable USB with your distro choice. Use Universal USB Installer or UnetBootIn is some of the best choice and easy.
<Guest48424> how can i check which kernel headers my toolchain is using
<inter78> AndroUser: Using other alternative when you don't have any operating system on the same pc is far more dangerous.
<inter78> Guest48424: Do you mean you wanna view your current kernel version?
<x2xx3x> AndroidUser: I found this http://softwarebakery.com/using-rufus-to-create-bootable-usb-images
<Guest48424> inter78: the kernel headers that my toolchain is using
<AndroUser> x2xc3x: i found an app and trying now though it seems it might not be compatible with my phone.
<Guest48424> inter78: actually its a cross compiler
<inter78> Guest48424: Sorry, I don't know about those.
<inter78> AndroUser: Make sure you download an APK format for Android.
<x2xx3x> AndroidUser: Check it out. But i have no experience with that programs. The idea was to boot from your mobiles SD-card and get the image on it via your mobile. In that case they boot throug their phone, but that is not nessesary if you put the card into your Laptop/PC.  But if it will work - why not.
<inter78> AndroUser: You need DroidDrive before you try Rufus.
<akis> hi all. how can i be sure that this HP mouse: http://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/computing/peripherals/mouse/129690-hp-wireless-mobile-lb454aa-black is compatible with ubuntu 14.04.1 and runs under it?
<inter78> AndroUser: Make sure you try different distro if it doesn't worked. I prefer the 14.01 LTS
<AndroUser> inter78: I've been using Debian with no problem
<AndroUser> x2xx3x: the app seems to work, but as the reviews stated, my phone doesn't read properly without a custom kernel on it
<inter78> AndroUser: Then install the Debian back, you need at least a running operating system on your pc to make your work more easy. Then, if you still wanna try Ubuntu, use mkusb installer to make bootable drive.
<AndroUser> inter78: Obviously. That's what I'm trying to do
<inter78> AndroUser: So, you're in process on installing it or downloading the .iso file?
<AndroUser> It's midnight now and i have a webinar a have to host at 530am with the president of my company. Looks like i need to go buy a laptop
<AndroUser> Aaaaaaahhh
<inter78> akis: The best way to know if it's compatible is you need to try it by yourself. Linux is depend on your hardware. If you not have the requirements, then the chance to success iss 40-50%.
<inter78> AndroUser: Are you sure? That will make you lose some money...(depend on your income)
<akis> inter78: try means buy! my hardware is brand new: HEWLETT PACKARD 14-r107nv N2840/4GB/1TB - (K5E35EA).
<inter78> akis: You need to ask for a user that used it. I don't know if it's worked or not....because I'm not using it...for that..try ubuntuforums.org at hardware section to ask.
<x2xx3x> AndroUser: Hm - search for a different app which will work with your kernel.... we NEED a running system to do a step forward. So i try to install super grub2-disk  to one of my usb-sticks and copy it into a directory, compress and upload it. So you can try to download and just copy it on your SD-Card. Maybe it will boot from it...
<akis> inter78: thank you for your advise. i am searching the net to find any help or advise about the asking comatability but i didnt find anything. i will hava a look on ubuntuforums.org too. any other place where maybe are listed compatability's hardware for ubuntu?
<inter78> akis: Try this, maybe the mouse will be in the list. Good Luck - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware
<union-hive> sudo /join nmap
<akis> inter78: thank you for your time today!
<inter78> akis: :)
<x2xx3x> AndroUser: 6min till download finished...
<union-hive> so im working on my desktop that is running Ubuntu in VM. when i ssh in terminal to my laptop i can access it no problem. but when i transfer files it gives me a black stare nothing happens. when i go to my lappy and ping my desktop, there is no action. nmap does not register ip either. i am doing something wrong here?
<inter78> union-hive: Can you show the script you use to SSH?
<union-hive> one minute
<union-hive> inter78: one minute
<AndroUser> x2xx3x: thanks for trying bro. Nobody i can wake up at this time. Off to the store :/
<union-hive> # Package generated configuration file
<union-hive> # See the sshd_config(5) manpage for details
<union-hive> # What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for
<union-hive> Port 22
<union-hive> # Use these options to restrict which interfaces/protocols sshd will bind to
<union-hive> #ListenAddress ::
<unopaste> union-hive you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<AndroUser> So much for being noob friendly. I've had less issues with Debian, gentoo, and Slackware than Ubuntu >:(
<AndroUser> Night
<x2xx3x> AndroUser: Waaait - noooo
<inter78> WOW
<union-hive> # For this to work you will also need host keys in /etc/ssh_known_hosts
<inter78> He leave
<union-hive> RhostsRSAAuthentication no
<union-hive> # similar for protocol version 2
<union-hive> HostbasedAuthentication no
<union-hive> # Uncomment if you don't trust ~/.ssh/known_hosts for RhostsRSAAuthentication
<somsip> !paste | union-hive
<ubottu> union-hive: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<union-hive> #IgnoreUserKnownHosts yes
<union-hive> # To enable empty passwords, change to yes (NOT RECOMMENDED)
<unopaste> union-hive you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<x2xx3x> Oh man... and i just begun to install.....crap.
<JusticeHCX> Hey guys, I just installed Plex on a VPS, but it says I don't have permission to access the server
<daftykins> join the plex channel
<JusticeHCX> I disallowed login using root and created another user account
<JusticeHCX> but used sudo when installing plex
<JusticeHCX> did I mess up?
<JusticeHCX> I did, they aren't responding
<daftykins> doesn't make it an ubuntu issue i'm afraid
<daftykins> maybe some kind soul will lend a hand
<JusticeHCX> hopefully
<inter78> sudo?
<inter78> I never using Plex....but maybe I can help..with internal details?
<JusticeHCX> well i hope so
<JusticeHCX> i'm an ubuntu newb
<JusticeHCX> so i just followed a guide to install stuff
<inter78> Can you give the link of the guide? Mayve you viewing the 'old' guide.
<JusticeHCX> so first i setup rtorrent on the vps using this: http://www.torrent-invites.com/showthread.php?t=272986
<JusticeHCX> then i setup plex on the vps using this: http://www.htpcguides.com/install-plex-media-server-ubuntu-14-04/
<JusticeHCX> then when I tried using this to configure plex: http://www.htpcguides.com/configure-plex-media-server-platforms/
<JusticeHCX> i get this error: http://screencast.com/t/cAugLIOS9yGk
<inter78> It appears this problem goes away when you connect via an internal IP address (ie 192.168.1.xxx). If you forward traffic through localhost, then you can access the web page.
<JusticeHCX> how does one do this
<JusticeHCX> inter78, ? don't leave me hanging bro!
<inter78> Ahh, I seriously don't know how to help..but let try check out this..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2087341 and this https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/86481-plex-permissions-problem/, also this https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/59679-this-media-server-is-unavailable-to-you/
<JusticeHCX> thanks
<inter78> JusticeHCX: Hope that help
<inter78> Anyone know or learn Python 3?
<AnonUnk> learning..
<rypervenche> What's your question?
<atlas-hive> s
<WizardNo7> Hi all, wondering if there are any blender users on ubuntu here?
<oeri> trying to use LD_PRELOAD to override a function in a binary that i do not have the source for.  having some difficulty - anyone familiar with doing this?
<darkelfjuggalo> I'm trying to install the updated skype to my Ubuntu 14.04 Laptop[its been in pawn for a few months and i just got it back] none of the guides i'm finding work... i think this is a 32-bit version... i have removed 4.2 and tried to download the 14.3 deb and install it i just get sent back to 4.2. I've tried 64-bit methods just incase im wrong about the archetecture but i produce the same results
<darkelfjuggalo> and 4.2 tells me it cannot connect...whether password is right or wrong is irellevant in this case
<bubbasaures> darkelfjuggalo, We support skype from the ubuntu repos, the wiki suggests using these versions.
<darkelfjuggalo> the 64-bit guide included the partners sources being enabled and updated i still get 14.2 from that
<bubbasaures> darkelfjuggalo, And that is what is supported here.
<darkelfjuggalo> the conical partner and conical partner(source) repository is for precise through trusty is supposed to have 4.3 in it but i am getting 4.2 out of it
<darkelfjuggalo> 4.2 is what i was using when I was on Debian...shit what version was that... wheezy was still testing when I was using Debian *shruggs* been about 3 years i guess
<bubbasaures> darkelfjuggalo, Yeah 4.3 is here on trusty, you ran a update and dist-upgrade lately?
<darkelfjuggalo> i upgraded to 14.04 before my laptop went into pawn i ran an update and upgrade through apt-get when i got it back 2 days ago... do i need a Dist-upgrade in 14.04?
<bubbasaures> darkelfjuggalo, dist-upgrade is just a security and kernel trip
<eldosoa> Hello! I'd like to do a single-boot of ubuntu in my MacbookAir (3,1), but I'm not sure which guide to follow. Like for one, I don't know if I need rEFIt if I'm going to do a single-boot.
<bubbasaures> darkelfjuggalo, Did you turn on the independent repo?
<darkelfjuggalo> none of the guides told me to include independent just the canonical partners and canonical partners(sources)
<bubbasaures> !mac | eldosoa here's the bit mac info
<ubottu> eldosoa here's the bit mac info: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<bubbasaures> darkelfjuggalo, Skype is a 3rd party, you are not getting the upgrade, so what do you think you should do?
<bubbasaures> darkelfjuggalo, These are the same thing is all. "canonical partners and canonical partners(sources)"
<darkelfjuggalo> i just did that and the software & updates  says it can't find it
<bubbasaures> same apps anyway, just source is available on some
<eldosoa> thanks bubbasaures and ubottu. My MacBookAir(3,1) doesn't seem to be in the list.
<JustSighDudes> Hi. I tried moving a postgres data directory but changed my mind. Now trying to restart it and getting "/etc/postgresql/9.1/main is not a valid data directory"
<eldosoa> I guess that means it's not supported?
<bubbasaures> eldosoa, Not necessarily, you are on during a slow time and an apple computer is rather less common here but we see them daily.
<bubbasaures> less help is the translation. ;)
<somsip> JustSighDudes: at what point in the process did you change your mind?
<eldosoa> bubbasaures: cool, thanks for the help, i'll come back another time then.
<bubbasaures> eldosoa, US and European day are the busy times basically, more US possibly.
<eldosoa> But is it possible to run a clean installation of 14.04 on my MacBookAir(3,1)?
<bubbasaures> eldosoa, I would guess yes, http://askubuntu.com/questions/513565/macbook-air-3-2-odd-behavior-when-starting
<bubbasaures> not an install but a running mac with ubuntu
<bubbasaures> install link thta is
<eldosoa> bubbasaures: You're saying a single-boot might be too complicated? Dual-boot is more likely?
<rsv> i am using Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit version, i want to install flash player so that i can watch youtube videos. can anyone help me
<rsv> i tried sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin, but it does not work
<bubbasaures> eldosoa, No that it was just proof of a mac "your mode" running ubuntu. I would think the OSX there are not will make a difference in installing in the end. I suggest you actually ask someone whom does not have to guess.
<somsip> !info flashplugin-installer | rsv
<ubottu> rsv: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.424ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bubbasaures> model*
<eldosoa> bubbasaures: ok, thanks again!
<rsv> somsip: E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-nonfree
<bubbasaures> eldosoa, I have never owned an apple so not familiar is all, they seem nice. ;)
<somsip> rsv: In component multiverse
<somsip> rsv: so you have to enable that repo
<eldosoa> bubbasaures: haha, might is old already, would like to try ubuntu first on it before i buy a thinkpad.
<rsv> somsip: i dont know whcih one
<eldosoa> *mine is old already
<somsip> rsv: sorry - enabled by default. I'm doing too many things at once
<rsv> somsip: then why is it complaining, my /etc/apt/sources.list has only one line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe
<confrey> hi everybody
<confrey> may anyone tell me how to install grub in efi? on the installation process I had an error, and now I've no grub installed
<bubbasaures> confrey, This a dual boot?
<confrey> bubbasaures, yes
<confrey> to enter lnux I have to use brub console by starting a linux live on usb
<bubbasaures> confrey, What is the dualboot with?
<confrey> windows 8.1
<confrey> I disabled secure boot
<bubbasaures> confrey, Did you do a legacy install?
<confrey> I have no linux entries in efi, as efibootmgr says
<confrey> no
<confrey> efi
<confrey> but
<confrey> during installation, I had a fatal error about installing bootloader
<bubbasaures> confrey, Have you seen the UEFI wiki?
<confrey> now I have the grub-efi-amd64 installed, but I don't know how to create the boot menu entry
<confrey> bubbasaures, I saw a lot of docs and pages, but I didn't understand what to do really
<bubbasaures> !uefi | confrey look here a s refrence for the moment
<ubottu> confrey look here a s refrence for the moment: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<confrey> in grub-pc, I did a 'grub-install /dev/sda' adn all will work
<confrey> I don't know what to do in efi mode
<confrey> bubbasaures, xcuse me, but that page is not useful, I don't need to know alla bout UEFI, or better, I already know what that page says, I need to know how to install grub in an efi system after installing a ubuntu
<bubbasaures> "confrey> bubbasaures, I saw a lot of docs and pages, but I didn't understand what to do really" okay.
<Ben64> confrey: actually, that page does show how to do that
<confrey> I always page about installing linux on efi system, ok, I read it, but that's not my case : I have a ubuntu installed, working (I'm using it now), but the bootloader was not installed during installation process, and I can't find how to reinstall the grub only
<confrey> Ben64, no, that page doesn't show what I need
<Ben64> it really does
<confrey> I don't want to relinstall all again
<confrey> Ben64, then, please, show me where, because I don't find it
<Ben64> confrey:  "Converting Ubuntu into EFI mode"
<metus_violarium> Hello! I am qute mature in linux server, so could somebody help me? I installed OpenVPN on Ubuntu Server and noticed, thay UPNP does not work. Actually, it's obvious, because server doesn't have it, while my router have. So, what should I do to make it work? Just install upnp daemon on vpn-server and configure it for tun0 interface? THank you.
<confrey> Ben64, no, my ubuntu installation is already in efi mode, I donìt need to convert anything
<Ben64> confrey: is it booting properly in efi mode?
<confrey> Ben64, I need to run grub to create e menu entry for booting linux, that's all, and, becuase of I have a EfI mode installation, I don't know how to to do that; I knew well in case og legacy mode...
<confrey> Ben64, to boot ubuntu I need to insert the usb live, choose the efI USB on boot, a grub menu appears (EFI menu), I choose grub console by pressing 'C', and I select the appropriate linux image after setting the root deice
<confrey> Ben64, and ubuntu starts
<confrey> Ben64, now I have to add ubuntu entry to efi list of bootin
<Ben64> confrey: so the answer to "is it booting properly in efi mode?" is no. Do the steps listed on that page.
<darkelfjuggalo> thank you rypervenche... it's been a while since someone actually worked through a problem to the end with me if it wasn't solved in about 2 minutes...
<rypervenche> darkelfjuggalo: No problem.
<thesecret> cute
<usimha> Hello! I'm having a problem regarding unmet dependecies for libre office. Any apt-get command I issues says there are unmet dependencies and I should use apt-get install -f
<usimha> when I use apt-get install -f, I get another error
<Ben64> usimha: pastebin everything
<usimha> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/wEmDpART
<Ben64> usimha: why do you have something called "openoffice-debian-menus"
<usimha> Ben64: I installed apache openoffice to replace libreoffice
<Ben64> usimha: well that's your problem then
<usimha> Ben64: So should I remove openoffice?
<Ben64> i would
<usimha> Ben64: The problem is, with the unmet dependencies, I can't do anything with apt-get. Can't even do apt-get remove :/
<Ben64> usimha: well how did you install openoffice
<usimha> I installed it long back using dpkg. Donwloaded the .deb
<Ben64> then that is how to uninstall it
<cfhowlett> usimha, sudo dpkg -r FOO.deb
<usimha> Okay thanks a lot! Will try it :)
<rzeka> Hi. How can I run apt with different locale once?
<ikonia> rzeka: set LC_LOCAL then unset it
<CodeGos8> if i write 'users' i get multiply users with same name, why?
<x2xx3x> CodeGos8: because you are logged in via GUI and one time via terminal... open a second terminal and try again - then you have 3users
<rtur> Hi guys, I'm compiling the 3.14.25 kernel from kernel.org. I need one with >8 cpu's support and the processor family should be Xeon. Tried to recompile the ubuntu stock kernel with these options but got kernel panics every couple minutes. I guess there is some option I don't know about which isn't compatible with >8cpu's/Xeon in the default config. Is there any kernel option Ubuntu needs to run ? Or can I
<rtur> just compile the kernel.org kernel with what I need ?
<mnms_> Sometimes dig command return NXDOMAIN without info about a record
<mnms_> what can be wrong ?
<Happzz> hi. i was trying to install ubuntu on my caddy hdd, but it doesnt seem to recognize that disk at all.
<Happzz> btw walkop is pming spam
<Happzz> [11:48] <walkop> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://<somelink>.es
<Happzz> anyways, i decided to make some room on my main hdd in a new partition and put ubuntu on it with a dual-boot with windows
<DJones> Test
<Happzz> however, the installer lets me either "replace windows" or "something else". if i choose something else, i can make a partition and install ubuntu to it, but i lose the option to encrypt the ubuntu installation
<Happzz> hi cfhowlett :p
<cfhowlett> Happzz, hey there.  you can encrypt post-install.
<Happzz> cfhowlett im planning on another setup, considering i cant get the installer to recognize my caddy hd
<cfhowlett> Happzz, ah, YOU were that guy!  I wondered about that ...
<Happzz> if i install ubuntu on the same disk as windows, with dualboot, can i still have ubuntu encrypt its partition fully?
<Happzz> yeah, i gave up on the caddy for now :<
<Happzz> the windows partitions are encrypted with bitlocker
<Happzz> ill go try put it on and nag about encrypting it afterwards
<Happzz> see you in a bit
<ubuntuser13> How to change file permission of user using chown
<Ben64> chown = change owner
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: few days ago, same problem happend and someone suggest me a command like chown -R home folder which i forgot.
<Ben64> you're going to have to be more specific on what you want to do
<Ben64> and the problem
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: unity desktop behaves strangely, it automatically reset itself, i am unable to do anything like removing icon, changing wallpaper etc.
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: pastebin the output of "ls -l ~/.Xauthority"
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: ok
<medecau> Good morning #ubuntu. Yesterday I had some questions about installing Ubuntu on a Mac Mini. The docs were not very helpful but in the end I persisted and found the solution. I have asked and then answered my self on askubuntu.com. In the hopes that what I have written may be of use for others I share it here with you. http://askubuntu.com/questions/556757/mac-mini-late-2012-14-10-server-wont-boot-after-install
<medecau> Thank you for your patient.
<cfhowlett> medecau, congratulatons on your success!
<ubuntuser13> Ben64:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9380289/
<Justice> can anybody help with configuring vsftpd or ssh tunneling?
<Rory|away> I ran "strings /dev/urandom| grep -i nsa" and saw a lot of output, does this mean the NSA has backdoored the Linux random number generator?
<Ben64> Rory|away: no, thats silly
<medecau> Rory, if you run "strings /dev/urandom| grep -i jesus" you're bound to see jesus a few times
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: how to change permissions of home folder like  sudo chmod  username /home/username
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: you shouldn't ever need to do that
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: paste the output, it should only be one line so you can put it in the channel... "ls -ld ~/"
<UBUNTU-NEW-USER> hi to all
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: drwxr-xr-x. 48 monu monu 4096 Dec  5 15:06 /home/monu/
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: you already own it
<Rory> medecau: I've been running that for a few minutes now and I haven't found jesus. But the NSA one appears all the time
<Justice> ubuntu 14.04 vs ubuntu 14.10 ?
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: but why unity after few days reset itself automatically. also i am unable to resize unity dash. and remove unity icons.
<medecau> Rory, jesus might take 3 days to come up. You got have faith
<Rory> Is that in package libfaith0 ?
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: well its nothing to do with the owner of your home directory
<medecau> Rory, on a serious note jesus will be be a lot less common than NSA or GOD because it's 5 letters instead of 3
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: but i can't minimise unity dash, why?
<cfhowlett> Justice,  up to you, not up to random IRC..
<Justice> what's the difference though?
<medecau> Justice, 14.04 is LTS
<Justice> In terms of actual stability, performance, etc
<medecau> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Justice> Is .04 or .10 better for hosting a seedbox and plex
<medecau> .04 and activate security updates
<cfhowlett> Justice, servers are best managed on LTS as I understand it.  but #ubuntu-server might have better ideas.
<Justice> alright, i'll stick with the LTS, thanks
<simo93> ciao
<simo93> !list
<ubottu> simo93: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dj123> nid hlp..i am using Ubuntu 14..know i want to run technicolor cd..um falin.any ideas?
<EriC^^> dj123: technicolor?
 * cfhowlett ... not sure if trolling ...
<dj123> eric..yah to configure ADSL modem
<EriC^^> dj123: is that a software?
<EriC^^> dj123: any website?
<dj123> Eric..hold on a sec
<dj123> EriC..web site z http://support.zen.co.uk/kb/Knowledgebase/Broadband-Technicolor-TG582n-Office-Setup
<EriC^^> dj123: ok, did you turn the router on and type http://192.168.1.254 in firefox?
<cfhowlett> dj123, did you do all that as instructed?
<dj123> EriC...i need option for PPOE..it only come up when i run the disc.this is why i need to run the disc.
<cfhowlett> dj123, the disk in not supported in linux, is it?  I see nothing stating "linux supported"
<dj123> cfhowlett...i thout maybe i was doing something wrong.
<dj123> but thanks anyway
<arun_> guys, how to fix a fat32 pendrive if its bad boot sector, can't rebuild BS using testdisk
<cfhowlett> arun_, pendrive?  you mean USB?
<arun_> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> arun_, gparted.  deleted partitions.  make a new msdos partition table.  add new fat32 partition.  if any of this fails for any reason, go to the store and buy a replacement.
<arun_> cfhowlett: the most imp thing is that I need to get my files backup from it
<creatorb> arun_: you mean boot from your usb and then backup your data on pc/laptop? #i'm_still_confused
<blaatmeister> arun_: You could try recovering the files with PhotoRec (http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec). Not sure if that will work though. Should have been installed with the testdisk package.
<arun_> creatorb: I mean to recover my files
<blaatmeister> arun_: Also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<blaatmeister> Might have some useful info.
<arun_> blaatmeister: is there any tools to browse the files without backing up?
<blaatmeister> arun_: Not sure. I´ve only ever used photorec and that was quite some time ago.
<EriC^^> arun_: try testdisk
<EriC^^> arun_: you can browse the files and recover what you want
<arun_> EriC^^: via testdisk or photorec ?
<EriC^^> testdisk
<EriC^^> press p over the partition to view the files
<arun_> EriC^^: after analysizing??
<EriC^^> yeah
<arun_> ok EriC^^ will give it a try......
<ubuntuser13> how to change permissions of home folder.
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: to what?
<arun_> EriC^^: it says No partition found or selected for recovery
<ubuntuser13> Eric: i unable to resize unity, change wallpaper and remove unity icons etc.
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: type find /home/<username> ! -user <username>
<EriC^^> arun_: did you get any partitions after pressing analyze?
<arun_> EriC^^: naaa
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: those are files that aren't owned by yourself, if any
<EriC^^> arun_: try the deep search
<arun_> EriC^^: yeah, currently doing that
<ubuntuser13> Eric: can you please tell me chmod command same as you given.
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: if you want to make all files rwxrwx--- , sudo chmod -R 770 /home/<username>
<Ben64> thats not a good solution
<Ben64> everything is not meant to be 770
<x2xx3x> Ben64: Yeah... you where right
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: did you run a chmod -R command earlier?
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: did the find command return anything?
<ubuntuser13> Eric: no no, someone suggest me a command like chmod -r username  /home/username
<Ben64> yes, run the find command before doing a sweeping change
<Ben64> even if a incorrect owner on a file is the problem, this is not a solution
<arun_> it doesn't show any ... it has only options add parition, load partition  and enter to contibue
<arun_> *continue EriC^^
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: did the find command return anything?
<Ben64> arun_: make a copy using dd and/or ddrescue then work from that image to recover
<ubuntuser13> Eric: yes , files of home folder.
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: pastebin them
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: ok, type ls -l /home/<username>
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: and get a file from the ones it returned and type ls -l /path/to/file
<EriC^^> and paste the output
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: how to find previous xchat log files?
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: stop worrying about what you did before and just pastebin the results of the find command
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: you can check the command you ran before, type history
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: if you have to continually chown stuff, that means something is WRONG!
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: Ben64: i am unable to change wallpaper one of the basic problem. that's why i continously want a file permission command.
<Ben64> you are not listening. you should not ever have to do that. something is causing it, you should be finding that, not the command to ignore the problem for more time
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: sorry, now tell me what i should do?
<Ben64> the find command you did earlier... pastebin it
<EriC^^> Ben64: that might be huge
<1JTAA9OPC> Please someone help: When I run sudo apt-get update I get GPG error for canonical, extras, and trusty releases ppas. I tried all the forums online but none solved the issue!
<Ben64> shouldn't be
<EriC^^> Ben64: it could be his whole home dir
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: i can't, because of privacy.
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: anything else.
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: i told you to paste the ls -l commands
<EriC^^> which aren't intrusive
<EriC^^> ls -l /home/<username>
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: eh i give up then, stop using sudo all the time though
<EriC^^> and pick any file from the find list and run ls -l on it
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: sorry
<EriC^^> it's ls -ld /home/<username>
<ubuntuser13> Eric: ok i do, wait
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: not ls -l
<ubuntuser13> Eric: drwxr-xr-x. 48 monu monu 4096 Dec  5 16:22 /home/monu
<1JTAA9OPC> Please someone help: When I run sudo apt-get update I get GPG error for canonical, extras, and trusty releases ppas. I tried all the forums online but none solved the issue!
<EriC^^> ok, and pick a file in the find list and run ls -ld on it
<EriC^^> 1JTAA9OPC: paste the error
<developerpengiui> does anyone here know how to use bazaar?
<1JTAA9OPC> that's one of them: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B5B116B72D0F61F0
<1JTAA9OPC> it gives the same for all other trusty related ppas
<developerpengiui> does anyone know how to push changes to launchpad ?
<ubuntuser13> Eric: ok
<1JTAA9OPC> EriC^^: that's one of them: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B5B116B72D0F61F0
<ubuntuser13> eric: find: `/home/monu/.cache/dconf': Permission denied
<Ash-Fox> gpg -a --export B5B116B72D0F61F0 | sudo apt-key add -
<Ash-Fox> Whoops, memory failed me.
<Ash-Fox> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys B5B116B72D0F61F0 && gpg -a --export B5B116B72D0F61F0 | sudo apt-key add -
<ubuntuser13> Eric: i think my profile permissions problem.
<ubuntuser13> Eric: chown username:username /home/username . that's what i was talking about.
<1JTAA9OPC> Ash-Fox: Is this for me?
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: still doesn't fix the problem of you using sudo for everything and breaking permissions in the first place
<Ash-Fox> 1JTAA9OPC, yes. It uses GPG to connect to a public key server, extracts the key you mentioned in your error, then imports it to apt.
<1JTAA9OPC> Ash-Fox: I still get the same errors..
<Ash-Fox> 1JTAA9OPC, what was the output from executing the command?
<1JTAA9OPC> Ash-Fox: gpg: keyblock resource `/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/webupd8team-nemo.gpg': resource limit
<1JTAA9OPC> gpg: keyblock resource `/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/webupd8team-unstable.gpg': resource limit
<1JTAA9OPC> gpg: keyblock resource `/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/webupd8team-y-ppa-manager.gpg': resource limit
<1JTAA9OPC> gpg: keyblock resource `/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/wfg-0ad.gpg': resource limit
<1JTAA9OPC> gpg: keyblock resource `/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/yorba-daily-builds.gpg': resource limit
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: please please tell me another command which i can use after this.
<lasdam> why is Nautilus named just 'Files' under About?
<1JTAA9OPC> Ash-Fox: Then after I run sudo apt-get update I get the exact same problem
<arun_> Ben64: I have created its img using ddrescue, how to mount/browse it now?
<Ben64> arun_: from what you said, it probably is not mountable, but you can try using something like this.... "sudo mount -t filysystem -o loop /path/to/img /mountpoint"
<Ash-Fox> 1JTAA9OPC, yeah, something is very wrong with your key store. Which is preventing you from importing the key in question. I'm currently searching to see if I can find any information about this.
<1JTAA9OPC> Ash-Fox: Thanks! I'm trying to erase some of the unused ppas i have..
<arun_> Ben64: there is no filesystem.. I tried fat but didn't work
<arun_> I can see fstype under lsblk -o name,label,size,fstype,model
<Ben64> arun_: if it was fat, then use "vfat"
<arun_> Ben64: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, blah blah blah
<Ben64> arun_: then use photorec to try to recover any files
<Ash-Fox> 1JTAA9OPC, I did find a comment that deleting unwanted gpg files from /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d solved the issue for someone.
<arun_> Ben64: but, can't I browse to every folder/file before recoverying....?? cause it recovers unwanted files from ages
<Ben64> arun_: unlikely, testdisk might be able to
<arun_> Ben64: it couldn't detect the partition
<Ash-Fox> Another comment says that apt can't handle more than 40 GPG keys, jeeze, that's a lot.
<Ben64> arun_: then you can't browse it...
<1JTAA9OPC> Ash-Fox: But I'm also trying to understand the logic of it. Why did it happen, and why these ppas affect the main official ppas?
<Ash-Fox> 1JTAA9OPC, assuming you have a lot of stale keys, going over 40 keys. I would move everything in your /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d out, do a sudo apt-get update, then execute "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY ID && gpg -a --export KEY ID | sudo apt-key add -" for each one.
<Squidward> SQUIDWARD HAS ARRIVED!
<Squidward> !ops | SQUIDWARD HAS ARRIVED!
<ubottu> SQUIDWARD HAS ARRIVED!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<1JTAA9OPC> Ash-Fox: I'm just deleting .gpg i don't want directly from /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d is this no good?
<Ash-Fox> 1JTAA9OPC, sorry, what?
<Ash-Fox> Oh, deleting .gpg from the folder, yeah, should work the same in theory. You will still need to run that command after for any missing keys.
<1JTAA9OPC> Ash-Fox: Ok will do
<_sgen> Hello all, I'm having some trouble connecting to the Internet on my desktop. I'm connecting directly through a ether net cable to my modem. I've tested the connection from the modem by successfully connecting with my laptop. Ping fails with network unreachable when called with ips and unable to resolve host when called with hostnames. ifconfig shows no ip address. Where do I go from here?
<1JTAA9OPC> Ash-Fox: By the way, how do I know whta's the KEY ID for each ppa?
<x2xx3x> _sgen: no IP usually means not connected. But in some cases i am also connected but got no IP from my router. i fix it usually with reconnecting my wlan dongle.  But you cant do so. So: what mean your network-indicator-applet top right? Does it say: connected?
<x2xx3x> _sgen: are your networks aktivated? is the routers setup correct? dhcp on? can you reach your modem via browser?
<Ash-Fox> 1JTAA9OPC, in the error message you get in apt-get update, you'll get the key id
<1JTAA9OPC> Ash-Fox: Sorry this may be silly but I do get several Key ids, how do I know which one if for which, there are no names associated to these keys
<_sgen> x2xx3x: no it says not connected
<ubuntuser13> how to reset home folder permissions?
<_sgen> No router just a new modem and isp
<_sgen> The computer is connected directly from the network card to the modem
<Ash-Fox> 1JTAA9OPC, you get part of the URL, which is usually enough to guess, unless it's a PPA. In which case, I'm not really helpful.
<1JTAA9OPC> Ash-Fox: :) It's Ok thanks for the help!
<x2xx3x> _sgen: check cable, is it broken? any LED's blinkin? -->should do when your machine connects to modem. (LED's where the cable goes in on both sides)
<x2xx3x> what does laptop do when connected with cable? did it work?
<_sgen> The cable is fine. Both the modem and the network card connectivity lights are blinking
<_sgen> The laptop works without issue in windows let me double check ubuntu
<_sgen> The laptop connects without issue
<x2xx3x> can you login to your modem trough a browser? if yes, check for dhcp "on" and for existing rules maybe a macfilter or so
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: Thankyou so so much for your help . this solution solved my problem. http://uuubuntu.blogspot.in/2013/06/reset-ubuntu-home-dir-permissions.html
<Ash-Fox> 1JTAA9OPC, no problem. Hope you get it resolved soon. :)
<ubuntuser13> Eric^^: Thankyou so much my Friend. i  found this to fix my problem. http://uuubuntu.blogspot.in/2013/06/reset-ubuntu-home-dir-permissions.html
<1JTAA9OPC> Ash-Fox: But just for the record I don't understand why ubuntu keeps all these .gpg files when one has already removed (even purged) the repository affiliated with it from the main software repository
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13: no problem, glad it worked out
<_sgen> I'm trying now but I'm not sure which port the modem configuration is on
<x2xx3x> _sgen: usually its 80 or 8080
<_sgen> Oops ment ip
<x2xx3x> _sgen: kk --> google for your modem-model and its standard config. but there can youst be some 10.0.0.1/25/ or 192.168.0.anything... the rigth adressrange can also figured out by typing ifconfig.. the inetAdress will give you a hint
<_sgen> Lmao I just reset the modem
<_sgen> It works
<x2xx3x> _sgen: and now it works?? looool
<_sgen> I'm guessing my friend changed all the settings for security reasons (he's that kind of guy) and something was denying access.
<_sgen> Thanks for the help, I think ie learned my lesson!
<x2xx3x> _sgen: tjah, lucky winner :)) there was something wrong with your config - but safety ;)
<user3> i scan by calling scanimage. my printer has a scan button. how can I detect at the command line or in a C program e.g. by polling or detecting a signal, that the scan button has been pressed? i'd rather scan by typing the scan button than by typing return (in both cases i 'll still call scanimage)
<lasdam> is it impossible to execute a program without read permissions? in other words is the 'x' useless without the 'r' permission?
<visiot> after mounting the rootfile system . /sbin/init says unable to load libc.so.6 no such file or directory
<Kartagis> can I convert a Mac format file to Linux format? at the moment I am using nano but I'd like to be able to use vim
<EriC^^> lasdam: /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /path/to/program
<EriC^^> ( if it's x86-64 )
<EriC^^> lasdam: ah sorry i thought you said without x permissions
<EriC^^> lasdam: i dont think it's possible to execute it if you can't read it
<mnms_> Hi, Can I put private addresses in zone file for domain.com ?
<theendisnear17> lasdam: just changed an executable to only have x and, yes, I could no longer execute it
<mnms_> is it something bad to keep records also for private network in zone file ?
<simplew8> could anyone point me how to remove bootp/boots from user rom?
<lasdam> alright
<EriC^^> lasdam: unless it's suid
<EriC^^> then you can execute without having read perms
<EriC^^> just tried it
<lasdam> oh
<lasdam> I'm a newbie so I'm not familiar with suid, but I'll look it up to try it
<EriC^^> chmod +s <program>
<lasdam> which is only set for U and G it seems
<EriC^^> lasdam: it's for all users
<EriC^^> lasdam: it will run as the owner of the file
<lasdam> didn't actually work for me
<EriC^^> lasdam: so if the owner is root and it's +s, then whoever runs the program the program will execute whatever as root
<Guest87920> why dont ubuntu has something like mageia control center? i dont get it. ty
<lasdam> it didn't work for me neither with owner root or owner to the user I'm executing from
<lasdam> ls -l program, yields: ---s--s--x
<theendisnear17> lasdam: just a quick question, is there a reason you only want execute and not read?
<lasdam> theendisnear17: lol not really, I just like to understand how things fully work... holes in knowledge is dangerous, and I find that tutorials and even books are often relatively full of them
<EriC^^> lasdam: when you execute it as another user what happens?
<lasdam> I get a permission denied Er
<lasdam> EriC^^..
<EriC^^> ok, if you chmod +r-s <program>
<EriC^^> it runs?
<Guest87920> by mageia control center i mean this http://doc.mageia.org/mcc/3/en/content/software-management.html
<lasdam> EriC^^: yup
<EriC^^> try it.
<EriC^^> *...
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<lasdam> EriC^^: what? I did try it.
<theendisnear17> is this a script? or a binary file?
<lasdam> EriC^^: ./test.pl
<lasdam> hello sir!
<EriC^^> i mean try chmod +r-s <program> , then run it
<lasdam> it's a script
<EriC^^> ok
<k_sze> Does anybody have experience installing Ubuntu to an external drive (and have it boot) on a newish retina MBP?
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> lasdam: is +x set?
<developerpenguin> can someone here help me please ? :)
<k_sze> I manage to make a bootable live USB from the Ubuntu installation ISO, but that's live, not exactly the same thing as a normal installation.
<lasdam> EriC^^: it's set to --x--x--x (111)
<theendisnear17> ahh hah! well, I just tried with only x on a binary, and it works with no problem. but a script doesn't work
<developerpenguin> im trying to make a public pgp key but it keeps coming out private ?
<lasdam> cool theendisnear17 ^^
<developerpenguin> does anyone know how to make a public PGP key
<theendisnear17> looks like in order to run a script with only execute permission you need to call the shell command to execute it
<EriC^^> lasdam: try perl test.pl
<lasdam> EriC^^: I have. I also tried bash test.pl as suggested by theendisnear17(?), neither works
<EriC^^> yeah what theendisnear17 said
<developerpenguin> key
<developerpenguin> does anyone know how to make a public PGP ey
<theendisnear17> developerpenguin: run gpg --gen-key
<theendisnear17> will create a public and private key
<Guest87920> developerpenguin: not sure that this is what u mean, but maybe u also can find it there http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_14.04&p=httpd&f=7
<developerpenguin> theendisnear17: would i choose RSA & RSA ?
<developerpenguin> hoping it will make bazaar work and let me push things to launchpad
<developerpenguin> does anyone here have experience with contributing to ubuntu ?
<theendisnear17> developerpenguin: this link should help https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<developerpenguin> theendisnear17: do you have any experience with bazaar ?
<EriC^^> lasdam: suid doesn't work with scripts
<EriC^^> that's why
<EriC^^> i forgot about that
<theendisnear17> developerpenguin: no I do not
<developerpenguin> theendisnear17: thanks anyways
<lasdam> alright EriC^^
<chomwitt_> hi. i'd like to post a request for ubiquity installer.
<klew> sometimes I hate tech-terms...
<klew> trying to find a way to display a toast when changing volumes with keyboard on lxde using amixer
<klew> googling for amixer toast didn't give much help ^^
<Guest87920> guys anyone knows why doesnt ubuntu has something like mageia control center?
<lotuspsychje> Guest87920: what would you like to control?
<developerpenguin>  external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions
<cfhowlett> Guest87920, it has synaptic.  it has ubuntu software center.  it has apt.  how many tools do you need?
<SynthAxe> Hello
<SynthAxe> Anybody here?
<cfhowlett> !hello | SynthAxe,
<cfhowlett> SynthAxe, ask your ubuntu question
<SynthAxe> just wanted to ask the difference in performance of lubuntu vs ubuntu
<SynthAxe> im planning on installing either of the two on an old system
<lotuspsychje> SynthAxe: depends on your hardware also
<Guest87920> lotuspsychje: look im a professional IT guy. Work OCS/FOG/SCCM are things i work with. My tools. But still i get more microsoft in my work then linux atm. But if you my own computers they are all linux. As the servers i use for work. I have a friend who i know long ago. And he also already works in IT professionally. He started also playing with opensource and microsoft deployment solutions. After some playing around for some time. He said
<Guest87920>  to me once. THis your super awesome fucking linux. How on earth they dont even have a single simple graphical tool to setup dhcp ranges on a server. And he has a point. But then i started to play with yast. And i suppose it will have a gui for setting up dhcp. But then mageia control center is less advanced. And still more then just synaptic.
<SynthAxe> with like an AMD sepmron procie like 1GB ram and i think 80GB HDD
<cfhowlett> SynthAxe, similar.  biggest difference: lubuntu is optimized for legacy and low specification hardware.  lubuntu isn't but also works well with older/loser spec.
<SynthAxe> based on my HW specs
<SynthAxe> You think I can run ubuntu decently?
<lotuspsychje> SynthAxe: i would try ubuntu 14.04
<Guest87920> cfhowlett: yes it has synaptic but u cant even setup printer in a conviniet way. Or u have to look around and search another separate tool for doing this or that.
<lotuspsychje> SynthAxe: if that doesnt run smooth, you can still try xubuntu or lubuntu
<cfhowlett> SynthAxe, test it for yourself (assuming your computer can USB boot).  make a bootable USB and fire that bad boy up!
<SynthAxe> Yea it can boot on USB
<SynthAxe> OH
<cfhowlett> SynthAxe, gravy!  make the lubuntu USB, boot and get a taste.
<lotuspsychje> SynthAxe: dont forget to enable internet + updates during setup
<SynthAxe> hold on
<SynthAxe> I think I have another HDD laying around that has lubuntu installed
<SynthAxe> i think most linux distros would run on a system with diff hardware from where you initially installed it yes?
<cfhowlett> Guest87920, it's worth taking up with the developers (or contributing a tool of your own).  there's a suggestion/request page somewhere.  I'll look.
<SynthAxe> hold on i'll be back lemme try that
<lotuspsychje> SynthAxe: i would reccomend install fresh
<cfhowlett> SynthAxe, actually ... different hardware requires different configurations.  swapping out like that doesn't result in plug and play.  try the USB test
<cfhowlett> !contribute | Guest87920
<ubottu> Guest87920: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Guest87920> thx ill take look
<Guest87920> cfhowlett: mainly my question is not how i can do it myself, but how comes or how is it possible it havent been done already?
<cfhowlett> Guest87920, I dare not hazard a guess ... but the #ubuntu-server channel might have recommendations for you.
<Guest87920> hm ok ty
<tygal> hello
<SynthAxe> it worked @_@
<SynthAxe> hey I tried installing wine via sudo-apt get install wine
<SynthAxe> its giving me the unable to fetch some archives error
<SynthAxe> any tips?
<hateball> SynthAxe: did you run apt-get upgrade first
<cfhowlett> SynthAxe, actually before you do that: open a terminal:   cat /etc/issue
<google-nsa> hi
<SynthAxe> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<SynthAxe> cat /etc/issue showed this
<k1l> SynthAxe: upgrade to 13.10 and then to 14.04. 13.04 is dead
<hateball> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SynthAxe> a;rogjt
<SynthAxe> alright
<google-nsa> guys can you point me a link to make a local repository manually ? All the docs I've found require internet connection to do it (with apt-miror...)  but I can't access directly to internet
<SynthAxe> this is lubuntu btw, with lxde, just so you guys know
<tygal> can anyone help with changing a read-only fs in lubuntu 14 from live boot, i mean it is possible to add files to the usb you are booting from right?
<cfhowlett> tygal, save files?  persistence
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<SynthAxe> people quitting and joining is spamming meh
<tygal> yes move a file from a hardrive and save to the usb i am live booting from
<cfhowlett> SynthAxe, you can turn off notifications for join/leave
<SynthAxe> im on webchat holdon lemme get a client
<cfhowlett> tygal, right.  try saving at filesystem > cdrom >
<k1l> SynthAxe: upgrade to 13.10 then 14.04, then join with a client, then turn off join/parts
<tygal> i get a read-only error
<SynthAxe> yea upgrading now
<cfhowlett> tygal, when you made the USB, did you set aside room to save files?
<cfhowlett> tygal, if no = no save for you!
<tygal> its a yumi, i assume so although it is one partition
<SynthAxe> wtf its downloading @ 21kbps
<cfhowlett> tygal, next time: startup-disk-creator
<SynthAxe> oh nvm its raising
<SynthAxe> rising*
<cfhowlett> SynthAxe, language.  also: torrents are often  faster than direct dl
<k1l> SynthAxe: next time dont wait until its years too late so you have all servers mirroring and not just the last fallback servers.
<SynthAxe> This is an old drive laying around my house sooo
<fa7ad> someone redirect me to the offtopic channel, i forgot the name of it -_-
<SynthAxe> oh wait
<SynthAxe> can I upgrade
<cfhowlett> !ot | fa7ad,
<ubottu> fa7ad,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SynthAxe> nvm nvm
<avenger_> Anyone here uses inkscape?
<parmiggiano> sure, avenger_ - hi
<cfhowlett> avenger_, yep but they have a channel IIRC.  #inkscape
<avenger_> How to go there?
<cfhowlett> avenger_, wait 1 while I confirm
<cfhowlett> avenger_, tonight I have a slow connection even by China standards.
<avenger_> In inksape wehn you select colour and in top right you can see it in fill etc
<cfhowlett> avenger_, /join #inkscape
<avenger_> how
<avenger_> ?
<cfhowlett> avenger_, !>>>>>>>           /join #inkscape
<tygal> ty cfhowlett and ubottu
<google-nsa> guys can you point me a link to make a local repository manually ? All the docs I've found require internet connection to do it (with apt-miror...)  but I can't access directly to internet
<cfhowlett> tygal, happy2help
<parmiggiano> google-nsa: i've never tried, but do you need an internet connection for creating a repository with dpkg-dev?
<shrumms> sup
<parmiggiano> google-nsa: but i guess you already checked http://askubuntu.com/questions/170348/how-to-make-my-own-local-repository
<Vera> Hi guys! I was in here last night (it was night for me, at least), trying to solve this problem: http://imgur.com/Og4JwA9
<Vera> I'm thinking - can it be a hardware problem? I've just installed ubuntu, and can't seem to get the driver for my external video card going. Could that be the reason?
<SanchoPensa> Vera: there is a hardware compatibility list for linux, if your card isnt on it...
<Vera> SanchoPensa : It seems like I have two cards (one internal in the motherboard and one "external"), but I only found one of them on the compability list. But I don't know which is which?
<SanchoPensa> unplug the external one and type lspci into a terminal
<SanchoPensa> Vera:
<frudo> hi
<frudo> quotatool -u frudo -b -q 20G -l 25G /home  the command not executing  and got error "quotatool: Error while detecting kernel quota version: No such process"
<frudo> any tell me how can i solve this error
<nomadist> hi!
<nomadist> I am using ubuntu 14.04 lts with gnome 3
<nomadist> I started the kazam screen recorder
<nomadist> but now I cannot find any button to stop its recording
<nomadist> if I kill this process from the command line the recording I made would be lost
<nomadist> when i reopen the program, it just shows me the same window and option to start a new recording
<nomadist> the shortcut super+ctrl+f isnt working
<nomadist> in the directory, there is a  *.mux.movie file which is constantly increasing in size.. which means its still recording
<nomadist> it creates an mp4 after the recroding stops
<nomadist> anyone have any ideas?
<parmiggiano> nomadist: do you see a system tray icon for kazam?
<parmiggiano> nomadist: in case there is one (as it should be), try a right click
<bcvery1> nomadist, super+m   the icon is there
<Chuck_Norris> nomadist: if its gnome-shell place the mouse pointer at the bottom of the screen and pshung down, you will see the system try icon there
<Chuck_Norris> pushing*
<deepubuntu> Hello! :)
<nomadist> bcvery1, Chuck_Norris parmiggiano you guys are angels and life savers
<deepubuntu> My ubuntu is freezing a lot! :(
<nomadist> thank you all this worked! I didn't know
<Chuck_Norris> xD ty
<Chuck_Norris> deepubuntu: what's your hardware?
<deepubuntu> Pentium dual core! 4 GB RAM
<deepubuntu> although I am upgrading my system to ubuntu 14.10 but still I want to know what might be the reason of freezing
<parmiggiano> deepubuntu: processor and memory should be fine... I'm running roughly the same without freezing problems
<deepubuntu> parmiggiano: over heating might be the reason???
<compdoc> deepubuntu, a system that old could have bad capacitors on the motherboard and inside the power supply
<frudo> anybody have a experience of quotatool
<Wangd> I have a question
<parmiggiano> do you have a dual-boot setup with a second OS? if yes, do you experience similar problems there?
<Chuck_Norris> deepubuntu: yeah, mmm... it could be a proces wich is counsuming 100 % cpu
<Wangd> How to install intel fortran??
<deepubuntu> Actually I have noticed this issue after making hotspot with kde-nm?
<deepubuntu> yes Chuck_Norris I have noticed 100% CPU usage with kde-nm
<deepubuntu> parmiggiano: I don't have second OS
<Wangd> does anyone could teach me how to install intel fortran?
<Chuck_Norris> deepubuntu: check the proces with, htop:  sudo apt-get install htop ; htop
<Chuck_Norris> deepubuntu: that's the reason, that's why overheat and freeze
<parmiggiano> Wangd: last time I heard about this, there was no ready .deb package available. so, one had to work with an rpm package not orginally made for Ubuntu / Debian.
<deepubuntu> okay so I should stop using kde-nm right now?
<Chuck_Norris> deepubuntu: yeah
<deepubuntu> Chuck_Norris: Thanks!
<deepubuntu> is there any alternate way to create hotspot without burning my machine
<deepubuntu> ?
<Chuck_Norris> deepubuntu: np, i think that is just an applet
<Wangd> Thanks for your reply, I goes to the official website of intel and can't find the address to download....
<parmiggiano> Wangd: if it's only about performance, I would first try to play with compiler flags... if you really need ifort (e.g. in a collaboration), there are certainly some how-tos online.
<Helias> hi all, I executed this command sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx ... (mac_address)
<Helias> and now the ethernet doesn't work
<Chuck_Norris> deepubuntu: hotspot shield?
<Helias> as mac address I used a random address generated by the command: openssl rand -hex 6 | sed 's/\(..\)/\1:/g; s/.$//'
<deepubuntu> Chuck_Norris: is this a application??
<Helias> as mac address I used a random address generated by the command: openssl rand -hex 6 | sed 's/\(..\)/\1:/g; s/.$//'
<BluesKaj_> Helias, run sudo dhclient  eth0
<Chuck_Norris> deepubuntu: no, i meant, what is hotspot?
<Wangd> sorry, what means how-tos?    actually i need to install the software VASP ,  and it's my first to use Linux...
<deepubuntu> haha!! wait! :)
<Helias> BluesKa_ I'm running it
<Helias> BluesKaj_* it's taking a lot of time...
<parmiggiano> Wangd: If the precise compiler choice doesn't matter for you, use gfortran which is in the official repositories
<hikenboot_> getting an error trying to open aoe drive in gparted getting partitions(s) 5 on /dev/etherd/e0.1 have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change probably because it/they are in use anyone know how to fix. I am trying to access it remotely from a live cd
<deepubuntu> Chuck_Norris: By creating hotspot you create your machine as a access point for other devices to use internet!
<Wangd> thank you very much, I'll try it now~
<parmiggiano> Wangd: to install gfortran, just open the Ubuntu Software Center and search for 'gfortran' ... it should then install with all necessary dependencies.
<Wangd> ok, already get it, thanks for your help!!
<Helias> @Blueskaj_ I putted the command on /etc/rc.local
<Helias> I'm rebooting now
<Chuck_Norris> deepubuntu: oh! sry, i really don't know how to do that
<deepubuntu> Chuck_Norris: np Thanks for your help though! :)
<Chuck_Norris> deepubuntu: but, there is a bug with kde-nm, that's why consume 100 percent
<helias> @Blueskaj nothing...
<deepubuntu> Has anyone reported that bug??
<deepubuntu> Can you give me the link of the bug information ?
<helias> BluesKaj_ are you here?
<deepubuntu> Chuck_Norris:
<Chuck_Norris> maybe if you try to do hotspot in other DE, most probably you will be fine
<helias> Guys I don't know ho to resolve.. I've the ethernet that doesn't work, anyone can help me? :P
<BluesKaj_> helias, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BluesKaj_> helias, in the terminal
<helias> nothing
<helias> I know
<helias> but nothing...
<helias> It doesn't work : /
<helias> I can't restore the default settings of eth0?
<BluesKaj_> helias, pastebin the output from, lspci | grep -i net
<Kartagis> can I convert a Mac format file to Linux format using nano? at the moment I am using nano but I'd like to be able to use vim
<helias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9383202/
<helias> but if I run sudo dhclient eth0 it doesn't finish : /
<helias> it's running now....
<BluesKaj_> helias, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<CJKay> Hi guys. I'm trying to upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS but I'm apparently plagued by hundreds of broken packages that, no matter what permutation of "solutions" I use, refuse to be fixed. Here's my apt.log after a do-release-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9383242/
<Chuck_Norris> Kartagis: ffs=mac,unix  source: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/File_Format
<helias> I already did that in past, I'm retring...
<BluesKaj_> CJKay, did you update and upgrade 12.04 first?
<helias> nothing..... because eth0 is already up
<CJKay> BluesKaj_: Yes. All my packages are completely up to date, and apt-get says no packages need fixing
<helias> but it doesn't connect to the net where I'm already connected via wlan
<Chuck_Norris> Kartagis: sry it was: ":set ff=unix"
<BluesKaj_> helias, reboot the NIC,  sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0
<delt> Hello
<delt> quick question about dns... how can i force the resolver to use my /etc/resolv.conf and not overwrite it?
<helias> I'm running that command, in any case thanks for help :P
<delt> i'm having problems with some hosts on my network if it just contains "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<Kartagis> Chuck_Norris: still no :S
<Chuck_Norris> Kartagis:  tr '\r' '\n' < macfile.txt > unixfile.txt
<Chuck_Norris> Kartagis: awk:   awk '{ gsub("\r", "\n"); print $0;}' macfile.txt > unixfile.txt   source: https://kb.iu.edu/d/agiz
<deepubuntu> tr means translator which translates '\r' into '\n' in source file macfile.txt to output file unixfile.txt???
<deepubuntu> btw sorry to interrupt you! :( :(
<Kartagis> Chuck_Norris++
<delt> yeah but his shell redirection isn't right
<Kartagis> wee
<Kartagis> thanks
<delt> oh no wait, it is
<delt> anyway, quick question about dns... how can i force the resolver to use my /etc/resolv.conf and not overwrite it?
<Chuck_Norris> Kartagis: np
<Chuck_Norris> deepubuntu: got no idea, but does it jobs xD
<helias> nothing to do BluesKaj_ =(
<BluesKaj_> helias, then it could be a cable connect problem
<helias> mhmm ok I try to reconnect the ethernet..
<BluesKaj_> BBL
<helias> ?
<rustyraptor> I just installed libcuda for my nvidia card. But it seems like it removed some packages when I did it.
<rustyraptor> and now when i try to login to my account it won't work. It just goes back to login.
<rustyraptor> X crashed :\
<rustyraptor> actually i remember now one of the programs it removed was wine so I assume it must have been something wine depends on. I will try installing wine and see if that works.
<generique> is there a way to install apt on a broken machine ?
<generique> i cleaned everything up except for few bin's
<generique> cause the box was not running
<generique> but dpkg complains about problems in /var/lib/dpkg
<generique> apt from scratch only got me to debian from scratch ~500megs
<BluesKaj> rustyraptor, ctrl+alt+F1 to F6, login, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then reboot
<generique> but dpkg complains about problems in /var/lib/dpkg/status usw
<generique> touch status worked for some things
<rypervenche> generique: We would need actual errors and logs. You might need to compile from source or copy the necessary binaries from another machine.
<AnonUnk> check this out.. someone floodding #windows
<rustyraptor> BluesKaj I did that first thing. What I meant was I was thinking maybe the driver manager would help.
<rustyraptor> but yeah that did not work.
<generique> rypervenche: howto's anywhere ?
<generique> rypervenche: will restart soon .. so i can tell you exactly
<BluesKaj> rustyraptor, which gpu driver are you using?
<generique> compiled dpkg form source
<generique> but apt won't compile and dpkg didn't install it :(
<k_sze> ok... I'm running into some kind of paradox.
<k_sze> I installed Unicorn on my rMBP, but there's no wifi interface.
<rustyraptor> BluesKaj well I wan using the nonfree drivers. nvidia-331 I believe.
<rustyraptor> But I am not sure what has become of them lol. A lot seemed to have changed when I installed cuda.
<anonymous_linux> hai
<redss> ciao a tutti
<pbx> from the shell, how do i see what dns servers my network setup is using?
<tygal> just an fyi yumi prompts space for persistence when installing a live iso, i feel dumb
<redss> qualche italiano esperto di ubuntu? ho un po di problemi con libimobiledevice
<somsip> !it | redss
<ubottu> redss: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<redss> ok grazie
<redss> mi puoi dire dove lo posso trovare il canale di ubuntu in italiano?'ù
<BluesKaj> rustyraptor, cuda is an addon afaik, it shouldn't change the graphics too much and especially on boot
<rustyraptor> BluesKaj well i installed a few other libraries that have to do with cuda as well. Anyhow I am going to see if I managed to fix it so brb.
<Helos> Test Test
<rypervenche> pbx: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<squinty> generique: maybe try http://packages.ubuntu.com/   if you search for a package you want, the site will provide a .deb download link
<rypervenche> squinty: I don't think he can install packages.
<pbx> rypervenche, thanks
<rypervenche> generique: I'm spinning up an Ubuntu machine to take a look.
<generique> squinty:rypervenche back soon .. bye
<treehau55> how can I make a ubuntu ISO on a MAC to work on a LINUX machine?
<treehau55> bootable flash drive*
<squinty> !mac > squinty
<ubottu> squinty, please see my private message
<treehau55> will unetbootin do the trick?
<reisio> treehau55: should, yup
<ServerSage> treehau55: http://goo.gl/Fip2k
<treehau55> ServerSage: that's to work ON a mac, I need to make the flash drive on the mac, but have it work for a LINUX machine
<reisio> treehau55: unetbootin should work fine
<treehau55> Ok, ty all
<squinty> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ServerSage> treehau55: That link I sent is to copy and ISO to a USB stick and boot it on a PC.
<rustyraptor> BluesKaj ah my attempt failed. Is there anyway to reset the configuration. I tried deleting xorg.conf but that didn't work :/
<rustyraptor> could it be user specific? Because the guest account works somehow
<BluesKaj> rustyraptor, try removing cuda first, then if you still have trouble remove and reinstall nvidia-331
<rustyraptor> ok
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta go... errands to do for a bit
<treehau55> reisio: I tried just now to boot it up, it says 'missing operating system'
<generiqe> my chroot host doesn't connect to the net any longer .. well well nice university's
<jsheldon> If anyone's having the xubuntu not waking up from sleep problem when a laptop lid is closed, there's a new idea someone posted on 11/21 that worked for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<generiqe> here in austria
<generiqe> but that means i cant fix it
<Guest52368> Hi, I am trying to install build-essentials and is getting the following error http://pastebin.com/kdDjA9ah
<Guest52368> can anybody help ?
<generiqe> i wonder why it stopped working
<reisio> treehau55: use dd, then, just be careful
<reisio> treehau55: also make sure you have the mac image :)
<generiqe> perhaps i will try another mac address
<reisio> treehau55: oh sorry you want the non-mac :p
<treehau55> yes
<reisio> or was it? :p
<treehau55> from mac, to pc
<zy3pD3> do i need dnsmasq to resolve the entries of the /etc/hosts file?
<reisio> the mac image is still for ubuntu, so I s'pose you'd still want it
<treehau55> what would be the dd command?
<rypervenche> zy3pD3: Nope.
<treehau55> ah perfect found a good guide http://computers.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-drive-for-pc-on-a-mac--cms-21187
<reisio> yes, why rely on experienced users when you can use a blog :p
<rustyraptor> when I try to install my nvidia drivers I am getting an error that says. Error writing '/tmp/mkinitramfs... no space left on device. Does that mean my ram is full??
<rabbit_> hi! lxsession settings are different for each desktop environment you have installed, right? If sO
<rabbit_> is there a way to reset the defaults for lxsession from a different desktop environment (for example, reset the lubuntu defaults while using lubuntu netbook)
<rustyraptor> I have a guest session open so could that be the reason?
<pbx> rustyraptor, no, /tmp is on your HD
<rabbit_> when it says that to me it means my hard drive is full
<pbx> rustyraptor, sounds like you need to clear some space if your drive is filling on a driver install.  10% free is a good minimum
<rustyraptor> oh no im getting the same error when I try to remove a package :(
<rustyraptor> I think i can delete some movies though.
<rabbit_> yeah make some space and then try again :)
<generiqe> why does freenode do a portscan on my machine ??
<Guest52368> Forgive my ignorance but I am trying to install build-essentials and is getting the following error http://pastebin.com/kdDjA9ah - can anyone help ?
<ash`> Guest52368: what happens when you run that command it suggests?
<SchrodingersScat> generiqe: to see if you are going through a proxy, can ask #freenode for freenode specific questions
<Guest52368> ash` the pastebin has the output
<SchrodingersScat> Guest52368: and it says: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these
<generiqe> SchrodingersScat: well what does portscan and proxy have in common ???
<rustyraptor> well I just removed a few GB of movies and videos.
<beans> http://www.geocities.ws/foolsgold/
<rustyraptor> same error
<beans> www.gofundme.com/gysbo4
<Guest52368> SchrodingersScat: I tried that, but it says this again http://pastebin.com/2y9vJQw2
<reisio> beans: more work, less IRC
<beans> http://www.geocities.ws/foolsgold/
<rustyraptor> oh my. Even when I try to press tab in the terminal to complete a line. It says cannot creat temp file for here-document : no space left on device.
<beans> www.gofundme/gysbo4
<SchrodingersScat> generiqe: they want to know if your ip is being used as a proxy to let others connect to freenode, which afaik is against their ToS or similar.  They should have a link that explains it, http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#proxies
<squinty> !ops beans
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | beans
<ubottu> beans: Please don't spam
<pbx> rustyraptor, now that you've cleared out some stuff, restart
<beans> I wont spam
<CJKay> Hi guys. I'm trying to upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS but I'm apparently plagued by hundreds of broken packages that, no matter what permutation of "solutions" I use, refuse to be fixed. Here's my apt.log after a do-release-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9383242/
<rustyraptor> ok brb
<beans> but please check it out if you can
<daftykins> beans: no, leave.
<beans> I wouldnt ask anybody to help out with something they cant afford to do
<beans> thanks for your timeanyways
<Guest52368> SchrodingersScat: any insight ?
<SchrodingersScat> Guest52368: nope, sorry, should probably ask about that upstart problem.
<treehau55> this guide worked like a charm, http://computers.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-drive-for-pc-on-a-mac--cms-21187
<Guest52368> SchrodingersScat: hmm ok, thanks. will try to google that.
<rustyraptor> thanks guys it's fixed :D
<reisio> gj
<rustyraptor> BluesKaj the driver is not working too thanks so much.
<bsundsru> we're seeing an issue on several systems where the hostname is getting reset to localhost on reboot
<rustyraptor> now*
<reisio> bsundsru: neat
<bsundsru> its set via /etc/hostname and in /etc/hosts, but after 1-10 reboots it's gone
<bsundsru> and /etc/hostname is back to 'localhost'
<daskdt> Anyone know of any free VPN/Server hosts?
<daftykins> daskdt: off topic.
<bsundsru> this also only just started happening in the last few days, though looking at the changes to the packages in the updates repo I can't see anything that would affect us :-/
<OerHeks> daskdt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer
<daskdt> OerHeks: Thanks, I meant VPS not VPN. :P
<rypervenche> daskdt: You're probably going to have to pay for one. There are some cheap ones out there for like $3/month. Or you can set up your own using openVPN, but you would need a machine in another location.
<Chuck_Norris> daskdt: try:  https://www.frootvpn.com/
<daskdt> VPS not VPN sorry.
<daskdt> I already have 3 VPNs
<Chuck_Norris> lo)
<gpg> hey.. did someone got wifi broken in 'Hard blocked: yes' mode after the last update on 14.04?
<Chuck_Norris> well, try: http://000webhost.com
<rypervenche> daskdt: Oh, sorry. No, you'll have to pay for one, or find a friend who has a hypervisor that would be willing to give you a VM.
<Chuck_Norris> daskdt: yeah! for a full feature vps you will have to pay, some vps could gives you free access to a number of things like ftp, http, php, mysql but they won't give you ssh access -.-
<lhunath> how do I link against libcrypto when I have libssl-dev installed?  gcc -lcrypto fails with the linker not finding the symbols - libcrypto appears to be installed in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu and that appears to be part of the search path...
<gpg> lhunath: what's your full command when building?
<lhunath> gcc -std=gnu99 -Ilib/scrypt/lib -Ilib/scrypt/libcperciva -DCOLOR -L. -Llib/scrypt -lcrypto lib/scrypt/scrypt-crypto_aesctr.o lib/scrypt/scrypt-sha256.o lib/scrypt/scrypt-crypto_scrypt-nosse.o lib/scrypt/scrypt-memlimit.o lib/scrypt/scrypt-scryptenc_cpuperf.o lib/scrypt/scrypt-scryptenc.o -lcurses types.o mpw.c -o mpw
<lhunath> lib/scrypt/scrypt-crypto_aesctr.o: In function `crypto_aesctr_stream':
<lhunath> /home/ubuntu/MasterPassword/MasterPassword/C/lib/scrypt/libcperciva/crypto/crypto_aesctr.c:67: undefined reference to `AES_encrypt'
<lhunath> libcrypto is at: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.a
<cfhowlett> lhunath,your flooding the channel.  put all this code in fpaste.org         please
<cfhowlett> lhunath, thank you
<gpg> maybe you need to move the linking part after the -o <object>
<lhunath> cfhowlett: it's 3 lines of text.  you drown easily.
<lhunath> here's the output of -Xlinker --verbose: http://stuff.lhunath.com/verbose.log
<lhunath> gpg: I can try that.
<wagtono> hi
<gpg> or put -L /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<gpg> before the -lcrypto
<gpg> no one using T430 and no wifi after upgrade?
<lhunath> gpg: putting the -lcrypto at the end appears to help!  great.
<lhunath> thanks a lot.
<gpg> lhunath: :D you know about wifi adaptors? you can pay with karma
<lhunath> I couldn't even begin to guess.
<lhunath> sorry!
<gpg> :(, good luck with your code then!
<BluesKaj> gpg, which wifi card, lspci | grep -i net
<bynarie> i need help installing google earth 64 .deb ... it keeps tellin me dependency problems. i run apt-get -f install.. ive installed the 32 bit libraries.. it will not install
<bynarie> just keeps saying dependencies not met
<bynarie> ha! i got it
<BluesKaj> bynarie, lsb_core installed?
<bynarie> nevermind
<bynarie> yes
<bynarie> even the ubuntu documentation was wrong
<bynarie> i had to install a ton of 32bit packages
<bynarie> thank you tho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> bynarie, I gave up on google earth, google maps does the job in my case
<BluesKaj> google earth gets left behind after most upgrades, so trying to keep it up to date became a pita
<gpg> BluesKaj: http://fpaste.org/157018/79888814/
<gpg> http://ur1.ca/izziq also, but my physical switch is on
<mxi4oyu> hi
<daftykins> gpg: Lenovo?
<BluesKaj> gpg, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi
<daftykins> gpg: can you grep lsmod for lenovo, thinkpad, acpi, see if you can find a module with a combo like that?
<daftykins> ho-hum peeps don't want their problems resolved :P
<gpg> daftykins: yes.. lenovo, I have thinkpad_acpi probed
<gpg> BluesKaj: iwldvm is also loaded.. with mac80211 and iwldvm
<xubuntu_> i am king
<xubuntu_> ._>
<daftykins> gpg: if you remove it temporarily, does the wifi get unblocked?
<daftykins> gpg: sudo modprobe -r thinkpad_acpi
<gpg> daftykins: it's in use.. it fatals on -r
<daftykins> gpg: blacklist at boot time? i've read about the module blocking wifi, only a recompile of it to leave the wifi driver alone worked, from what i read somewhere
<CrisAllen> #linux-ar
<daftykins> CrisAllen: no thanks
<CrisAllen> join #linux-ar
<daftykins> CrisAllen: /join
<CrisAllen> ah, gracias
<daftykins> CrisAllen: and use status windows in future please
 * oldIT78 bows to all the nice people. 
<gpg> daftykins: no avail, acpi is not blockign wifi..
<daftykins> gpg: ah, even after an rfkill unblock all?
<oldIT78> Okay, so in trying to troubleshoot a shutdown error I uninstaled modem-manager .... which i thought was only used for laptops. Since I have a desktop and dont use mobile computer I thought this would be fine. Nope, no internet when I restarted. (still got the shutdown hang though) MORE importantly. When I restarted and installed modem manager, first by using my hardwired ethernet connection, I then restarted again .... only to find that my Ku
<gpg> yes..
<daftykins> ok, it was worth a go
<daftykins> oldIT78: "that my Ku..." you got cut off due to length limits
<oldIT78>  install was missing from grub. Can anyone help me get it back? Thanks.
<oldIT78> kubuntu that is
<gurhan> slm
<ubuntu0001> Can I use the 12.10 LTS repositories with a 13.04 version of Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu0001, mixing version repos is unwise
<Pici> ubuntu0001: Also, 12.10 is not an LTS
<Pici> nor is it supported.
<daftykins> ubuntu0001: both those releases are EOL and dead. you can't use them anymore
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubuntu0001> Only for security updates, because 13.04 was the last version of ubuntu to run on the nexus 7
<oldIT78> Was my question too vague?
<vasari> hi
<vasari> what was the topic again
<ubuntu0001> daftykins: Youtube videos show the nexus 7 {older version} running ubuntu smoothly, then the project was abandoned / 'moved on to ubuntu touch' and 13.04 remains the last release to run out of the box
<ubuntu0001> Pici: I was hoping to use the LTS repositories for security updates because of the end of life
<daftykins> ubuntu0001: oh, good luck with that then. answer still stands
<vasari> better the ubuntu kali is far better on nexus
<daftykins> ubuntu0001: nope that'll break big time. either move to touch ( #ubuntu-touch ) or go back to android
<ubuntu0001> daftykins: sorry, was directed here from #ubuntu-touch
<ubuntu0001> daftykins: they advise I ask here if it is possible to use an older LTS repository for security updates
<daftykins> that seems highly unlikely
<lovezrs> anyone here
<daftykins> nope all dead.
<vasari> yes all dead
<lovezrs> I want to change my lightdm theme...
<redss> please i need help with libimobiledevice anyone can help me??ù
<lovezrs> What should i do
<ubuntu0001> daftykins: are you sure it will not work?
<daftykins> ubuntu0001: it's an utterly terrible idea
<ubuntu0001> tell me why
<vasari> i want to install win 8 on ubuntu
<vasari> any help
<daftykins> vasari: download virtualbox
<vasari> what is it
<lovezrs> use a copy win8?
<daftykins> http://virtualbox.org
<Pici> ubuntu0001: you shouldn't mix repositories designed for older releases. Version numbers and dependencies differ and you end up making a mess of your install.
<ubuntu0001> daftykins: what would happen if I went used an older repository {only for security updates}?
<Pici> s/older/others/
<lovezrs> anybody has  a windowsphone ?
<ubuntu0001> Pici: thank you
<lovezrs> Can you connect your windowsphone to Ubuntu?
<lovezrs> I just can't mount it
<ubuntu0001> Pici: It is a shame Ubuntu was replaced with a crippled Ubuntu touch version
<daftykins> lovezrs: version?
<ubuntu0001> Pici: it is like going from Windows 8 to Windows RT
<lovezrs> daftykins, ubuntu 14.04
<lovezrs> daftykins, and windowsphone8.1
<lovezrs> lumia520
<daftykins> lovezrs: read the output of "dmesg | tail" after plugging it in, maybe pastebin it ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/ )
<squinty> oldIT78:   you can check to see if the Kubuntu install is recognized by typing   sudo os-prober in a terminal.  or you can also try   sudo update-grub   (which will automatically run os-prober as well)  in either case see if the Kubuntu install is displayed.  (the latter command will update your grub if Kubuntu is found)
<lovezrs> daftykins, wait a moment, I am a fish,and My English is not good
<daftykins> lovezrs: what language do you speak?
<xangua> lovezrs: does it use mtp¿
<lovezrs> daftykins, Chinese...
<daftykins> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<rberg_> has anybody here ever experienced /etc/hostname getting reset to localhost on a reboot?
<lovezrs> daftykins, I can't google because of the GFW
<lovezrs> xangua, yes I think so
<lovezrs> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9385236/
<forces> does anyone know how to open the guest session on Google Chrome? not chromium
<daftykins> lovezrs: looks ok, and "mount" ?
<lovezrs> daftykins, Let me try
<lovezrs> daftykins, I mean...what should I type in the terminal
<Elimin8er> I know this question may be out of place. but I cant get help anyplace else I have tried: can anyone tell me is there something I can do about my gnome tweekbox settings for extentions that are not keeping.. I must restart them on each reboot.. ? they worked for a bit then stoped withen the past few days. ??
<daftykins> lovezrs: i can understand you speak another language, but how hard is it to understand that i said "mount" ? :P
<lovezrs> daftykins, Ubuntu mounts it ,but shows"unkown device"
<lovezrs> daftykins, Ok,let me think ,thanks
<lovezrs> daftykins, I so sorry to disturb you again
<lovezrs> disturb
<lovezrs> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9385290/
<lovezrs> I mount it ,the ,that's the result
<daftykins> lovezrs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/499618/how-can-i-connect-my-nokia-lumia-520-with-ubuntu-14-04
<[GuS]> Hi! does something happened with libc6 upgrade? My system is broken after dist-upgrade
<lovezrs> daftykins, Thanks  very much,I think I get the way : )
<[GuS]> I have this problems since todays upgrade: libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.19-10ubuntu2.1) but 2.19-10ubuntu2 is to be installed
<lovezrs> dead man - -
<heyiashello> can someone do me a favour and post the number from this ad please , it's hidden i've tried 3 browsers and im in a hurry http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/claremont/property-for-rent/spacious-1bdr-unit-in-claremont-/1052878197
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | heyiashello
<ubottu> heyiashello: Please don't spam
<heyiashello> truely it's not spam
<heyiashello> how could i benefit from that
<heyiashello> just in a hurry and i need hte number
<SchrodingersScat> heyiashello: how is it related to ubuntu?
<Taggnostr2> hello
<heyiashello> it's not haha i just clicked on the most populous channel
<heyiashello> best chance
<SchrodingersScat> !support | heyiashello
<ubottu> heyiashello: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | heyiashello
<ubottu> heyiashello: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<heyiashello> sigh
<heyiashello> would you know how to deal with the software problem ?
<heyiashello> it's windows though haha
<Taggnostr2> I saw that this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/900384 got fixed 3 days ago.  How long does it usually take before the update is available in the repo (so that I can get it through apt-get)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 900384 in linux (Ubuntu) "usbipd requires usbip_common_mod.ko and usbip.ko kernel modules, which are not available in any package" [Medium,Fix released]
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | heyiashello: you haven't described a software problem, and you are being offtopic
<ubottu> heyiashello: you haven't described a software problem, and you are being offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<heyiashello> it is a software program if you can't click on the number cause of java or somethign
<heyiashello> doesn't matter i'll find somewhere else
<yeats> heyiashello: ubuntu support only
<rical> Hi, I found an old machine running 10.11 and I would like to dist-upgrade it but all mirrors it had back in the days are broken. Is there any mirrors online today I can use for upgrading it?
<yeats> !eolupgrade | rical
<ubottu> rical: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> rabbit_: I wouldn't advise upgrading from that release.
<rabbit_> ?
<ikonia> sorry rical
<ikonia> not rabbit_
<rabbit_> np
<ikonia> rical:  I wouldn't advise upgrading from that release.
<rical> well, it's only running a hand full of packages so I think it should be fine
<ikonia> rical: I don't think it will be fine
<ikonia> quite the opposite
<ikonia> if it's only a handfull of packges, backup the data and clean install it
<trism> Taggnostr2: which version of ubuntu? that bug didn't get fixed so much as marked fixed because of the resolution of bug 898003 , since usbip is in the kernel tree now in utopic (in linux-tools-common)
<ubottu> bug 898003 in usbip (Ubuntu Utopic) "usbip source is maintained in kernel tree now" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898003
<Taggnostr2> trism, 14.10
<trism> Taggnostr2: then it should already be there, just install linux-tools-common to get those binaries
<Taggnostr2> I did but it still doesn't work
<Taggnostr2> or actually, it kind of works, but it's missing usbip_bind_driver so I can't bind the drivers...
<Taggnostr2> in the usbip package there is a usbip_bind_driver
<modlin> Hi hello
<modlin> I need help within installation of Ubuntu. Im trying to install it on external hard drive.
<daftykins> where do you get stuck?
<ikonia> modlin: it's not something I'd suggest you do unless your system can boot from an external drive and you can pay attention to the details in the install routine
<modlin> But iam afraid that it would mess with my windows installation
<daftykins> modlin: so disconnect that disk
<modlin> i cannot bc it is build in my laptop
<Noveau> honestly, don't install ubuntu on external drive
<Noveau> that is not clever
<Noveau> lol
<daftykins> Noveau: don't be silly
<ikonia> Noveau: errr it's a fine idea
<ikonia> if you meet the requirements
<modlin> look it is my company computer and i use it for perosnal usage
<Noveau> i honestly find them too slow unless its usb 3.0 or something
<ikonia> modlin: get a backup of your windows disk
<ikonia> modlin: make sure you do that before doing anything else
<modlin> i cant it is my company computer and it is locked by macafee encryption system
<Noveau> you can still back it up
<ikonia> modlin: ok - so my advice is do not touch this
<Noveau> lol
<daftykins> modlin: then you shouldn't really be doing this on it either.
<trism> Taggnostr2: I see in an older debian patch message that: "usbip_bind_driver (formerly usbip_attach_driver) was merged into the usbip command. Remove the separate man page for it." so you might want to take a look at the usbip manpage to see if the functionality is there
<modlin> :)
<ikonia> Noveau: not sure why you keep laughing when you are making silly statements
<modlin> i know but im quite experienced windows and linux user so my point is
<ikonia> modlin: if you're experienced, what's the problem ?
<modlin> (more windows than linux)
<Taggnostr2> trism, I took a quick look but I haven't seen anything, I'm going to double check -- thanks for the suggestion
<modlin> the problem is that in installation configuration wizard i made partitions needed for instalation
<ikonia> modlin: that sounds good
<modlin> 500mb for boot 2gb for swap and rest ist ext4 mounted on /
<ikonia> modlin: ok ?
<ikonia> modlin: all sounding good so far
<Jordan_U> modlin: It rarely makes sense to have a separate /boot/ partition.
<modlin> the drive is sandisk super ultra usb 3.0 130mb r and 50mb w speeds
<Noveau> perfect disk :)
<ikonia> modlin: still sounding good
<Noveau> nice.
<ikonia> modlin: what's the actual issue ?
<modlin> real issue :
<Taggnostr2> trism, found it but it gives me an error, I'll try to figure out what's wrong
<modlin> i also choose "device to install boot program" to this external drive
<modlin> but im still afraid that in some way it would corrupt my widnows datra
<modlin> data
<Jordan_U> modlin: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based machine?
<ikonia> modlin: which is why I'm advising you not to do it
<ikonia> modlin: if you pay attention it will not touch the windows disk
<ikonia> modlin: as this is your work machine, encrypted, I'd advise you if in any doubt, don't touch it
<modlin> i know but my company said that i have to uninstall steam, pokerstars etc.,
<ikonia> modlin: then do not do this
<daftykins> modlin: and what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<modlin> :(
<ikonia> I don't think we can help any more than that, as this is your own issue
<modlin> that ubuntu is great system to keepit on externaldrive
<ikonia> modlin: then do it
<daftykins> yeah totally nonsensical.
<ikonia> modlin: not sure what you want us to say / do
<Jordan_U> modlin: Why not prepare your Ubuntu installation from another machine (like one you have at home)?
<modlin> hmmm
<modlin> i assume that i need to do installation process on computer which i would use ubuntu
<ikonia> modlin: always better to do so if you can, but if in doubt/fear, be safe
<modlin> at the moment i have ubuntu in try mode run on another external pendrvie but it is like usb 2.0 chinese no name drive
<Jordan_U> modlin: Nope. The only hardware specific configuration that Ubuntu stores at install time is BIOS vs UEFI (if you install Ubuntu from a UEFI system it won't be bootable via BIOS and visa-versa).
<modlin> thanks to my company i have regular bios without secureboot
<modlin> where i can just choose the boot device
<daftykins> secureboot isn't even a problem for modern Linux distros
<modlin> so i see two resolutions
<daftykins> hasn't been for 2 years
<modlin> 1) create another live cd ubuntu pendrive bc it keeps my data like browser history
<Jordan_U> modlin: Then boot Ubuntu's installer via BIOS (even if you have UEFI firmware you can usually do this) and install to the external, and you should be good to go.
<modlin> 2) install ubuntu using another computer
<ikonia> 3.) don't use ubuntu on your work machine and risk issues with your job
<modlin> so if i install it using another computer i will be able to install all drivers without problem
<modlin> i mean i would borrow laptop from my friend then do this process and then run this prepared pendrive without any problems or lower the performance
<modlin> ?
<ikonia> modlin: somethings such as network cards, graphics drivers, screen resolution etc may need to be reconfigured
<modlin> thats the point
<modlin> bc if you install windows on another computer and then move hard drive to another computer performance would suck
<ikonia> you're not using windows
<ikonia> so don't think about that, it has no value
<Jordan_U> modlin: If you configure proprietary drivers, especially Nvidia/ATI graphics drivers, you may have problems when moving the USB drive to another machine. If you stick with Free drivers (the default after a fresh install) you can hop around machines at will, if you configure proprietary drivers you'll want to install them while booted from your work computer, and you may not be able to as easily hop to other machines ...
<Jordan_U> ... afterward (though that doesn't sound like it's much of a concern to you).
<modlin> hmmmm
<modlin> i wolud try this trick with installation on external computer and then connectiong to the one i wanna use
<modlin> OK thanks for help. To sum it up i would say what i want to do.
<kausik> How can i be a part of a  ubuntu development team
<kausik> ??
<redss>  please help i have this errore on ubuntu 14 with libimobiledevice :could not connect to lockdown,error code -2
<modlin> Im going to run ubuntu live CD on old toshiba computer and then instal it on my superfast new pendrive. After i install it i will connect this pendrive to my prime computer lenovo t440s. I hope that it would work and the system will be fast as it should be.
<modlin> What do you think?
<bekks> redss: You get that error when doing what?
<modlin> On pendrive 32GB i have 2GB for swap 500mb EXT4 on /boot and 29GB EXT4 on /
<redss> libimobiledevice
<redss> mount activate iphone
<bekks> redss: Can you form a full description of what you are doing please?
<tms> redss: what kind of device? What version of Ubuntu, etc.
<bekks> redss: Keep it in this channel please, I am not giving personal support in a query.
<daftykins> modlin: swap on a flash drive is a very bad idea
<bekks> redss: Keep it in this channel, thank you.
<daftykins> redss: you can't activate an iPhone from ubuntu, afaik
<daftykins> depending on what you mean by 'activate'
<Jordan_U> modlin: Sounds like you have the technical details worked out (on your own for the work issues this may still cause). I still don't understand why you want a separate /boot/ partition though.
<bekks> You need iTunes for activating an iPhone, thats correct.
<redss> i need help for activate my iphone with libimobiledeviceactivation
<bekks> redss: Do not query me again.
<redss> device iphone 5 ios 8.1 ubuntu 14
<bekks> redss: You cannot activate an iPhone without iTunes.
<daftykins> redss: iPhones activate over the internet direct 0o
<redss> i need to by pass icloud activation with libraryy libimobiledeviceactivation
<bekks> redss: You cannot bypass icloud activation.
<Jordan_U> !contribute | kausik
<ubottu> kausik: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<redss> are you sure look here http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<bekks> redss: I am sure.
<bekks> redss: you need iTunes and you cannot bypass the icloud activation.
<redss> Phone Activation 	Done 	8.1.1 	Using ideviceactivation activating or deactivating your device is possible.
<daftykins> !info ideviceactivation
<ubottu> Package ideviceactivation does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> no surprises there
<flexus> hi, need some first time bluetooth assistance on notebook with bt dongle and bt speakers
<tichassfront> What do you think, guys? http://payripo.com/?share=7073 Is this real or just another bullshit?
<flexus> blueman assistant cant find the speakers
<flexus> speakers are A2DP and AVRCP
<hunt_> ,y mouse isnt getting picked up for some reason, could someone assist?
<lotuspsychje> hunt_: what kind of mouse is this?
<flexus> hunt_: usb?
<flexus> then check lsusb
<david313> hi
<lotuspsychje> flexus: bt drivers show in additional drivers?
<flexus> lotuspsychje: hm i should
<flexus> check
<lotuspsychje> flexus: maybe tail -f /var/log
<lotuspsychje> dmesg for realtime errors
 * XeBlackWater is away: I'm busy
<lotuspsychje> flexus: tail -f /var/log/dmesg and fool around with bt a bit
<flexus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9386228/
<flexus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9386231/
<flexus> last one is with replugged dongle
<lotuspsychje> bbl sorry
<flexus> np
<flexus> btw its 14.04
<hunt_> shows up in lsusb
<hunt_> but doesnt control the mouse
<hunt_> for some reason
<Jordan_U> hunt_: Is the lazer of the mouse on?
<hunt_> Jordan_U: no its not
<hunt_> Jordan_U: other lights are
<flexus> which mouse model ?
<hunt_> flexus: logitech g9x
<Jordan_U> hunt_: Does clicking the mouse button cause a mouse click?
<hunt_> Jordan_U: no
<bekks> hunt_: Sounds like a dead battery.
<hunt_> bekks: its usb though?
<flexus> rebootet the machine?
<flexus> had such issue once, rebootet, worked
<bekks> flexus: No need necessary for USB devices. :)
<hunt_> flexus: do you think that might actually help? usually thats not supposed to do anything rihgt?
<marioxcc> Hi. Are there binary file differencing free software programs apart from xdelta, open-vcdiff, and bsdiff?. Xdelta3 doesn't seems to work very well on large files. Is there a program like this that handles large files better?.
<bekks> marioxcc: xdelta.
<Jordan_U> hunt_: Please pastebin the output from "lsusb". From some quick searching it looks like this mouse presents itself as two devices, a mouse and a keyboard.
<marioxcc> bekks: Thanks, but I tried xdelta and it's not working very good for large files.
<marioxcc> bekks: see what I wrote :).
<hunt_> Jordan_U: http://cursors.io/
<hunt_> shit
<flexus> had the issue with synaptics, after reboot it worked
<hunt_> wrong link
<hunt_> Jordan_U: http://ix.io/s
<bekks> marioxcc: It works fine here, on large files, for years now.
<hunt_> flexus: i do have synaptics
<marioxcc> bekks: Which options do you use? I tried raising the buffer with -B, but it produces files as large as the destination, despite that there's high similarity.
<hunt_> i think im going to give a reboot a go
<BinaryMaster> Question: I have mariadb installed and tried to install mysql-workbench now whenever I run an apt command I get a message telling me to run apt-get -f install which is failing I have two unmet dependencies libmysqlclient16:i386 and mariadb-common any ideas on how I can fix this? I have tried apt-get autoremove, apt-get purge mysql-workbench but nothing seems to be helping
<Jordan_U> hunt_: Please try running "xev", then move your cursor into the windo xev pops up and start pressing all the buttons on the mouse to see if any of them produce any output (look for output in the terminal you ran xev from).
<bekks> marioxcc: How do you know that there is a high similarity? I bet xdelta knows better :)
<hunt_> Jordan_U: no output
<hunt_> Jordan_U: from this mouse i mean
<Jordan_U> hunt_: This *extremely old* post might provide helpful information: http://morecode.wordpress.com/2007/11/22/logitech-g9-on-linux/ but I would be careful about following the instructions exactly given that this is from 2007 and a *lot* has changed since then.
<hunt_> Jordan_U: im going to give it a reboot, so ill miss any messages for the next several seconds
<marioxcc> bekks: Only some files are changed, and xdelta 1 produces a much smaller patch, but it's unmaintained.
<bekks> marioxcc: So which options are you using, for xdelta3?
<marioxcc> bekks: "xdelta3 -B 536870912 -s wesnoth-1.11.16.tar wesnoth-1.11.17.tar xdelta3_512_MiB.xdelta"
<marioxcc> the output file has a size of 256 MB.
<marioxcc> While the official wesnoth patch (With Xdelta 1) has a size of 133 KB.
<marioxcc> (1 MB = 1E6 B)
<marioxcc> bekks: what settings do you recommend using?
<Jordan_U> marioxcc: What is your end goal?
<marioxcc> Jordan_U: "end goal"?
<marioxcc> I want to make more space efficient delta files.
<Jordan_U> marioxcc: Why do you want delta files? What are you trying to accomplish?
<marioxcc> bekks: sorry, the official delta is of 1.2 MB, but that's still more than 2 orders of magnitude less than what xdelta3 generates
<Jordan_U> marioxcc: For wesnoth specifically, it seems like you should be checking out their git repository rather than storing tar files and binary diffs.
<marioxcc> Jordan_U: I want to determine the best data differencing program for my needs, which is mainly source code differencing and incremental backups (Just saving the modified files is still a big waste).
<Jordan_U> marioxcc: For source code versioning, git hands down, for many reasons.
<marioxcc> Jordan_U: The wesnoth file is just for a test, as I was surprised that they're using Xdelta 1 and I think that I know why. I'd like to use Xdelta 1.
<marioxcc> Jordan_U: No, git doesn't serves for this. Wesnoth publishes new versions as stand alone and as deltas. git has nothing to do here.
<Jordan_U> marioxcc: Can you not generate their tar balls from their git repository?
<bekks> marioxcc: So just use xdelta from the latest v1 tarball.
<marioxcc> Jordan_U: Yes, but the whole purpose of publishing deltas is saving download time for those who don't need the intermediate revisions. Doing a git clone would be at best equivalent to downloading the stand alone tarballl (with --depth=1), probably still worser since git uses zlib and Wesnoth tarballs are published using bzip2. But I'm just testing on these tarballs, I don't publish wesnoth.
<bekks> marioxcc: I bet the source code is smaller than the binary tarball. :)
<marioxcc> bekks: I think that that's what I will do, but isn't there something that compresses as well but is maintained?.
<Jordan_U> marioxcc: I'll bet that even with information from intermediate versions you don't care about, in the long run you'll save bandwidth by keeping up to date with git.
<MagicSpud> hello I need some help with encfs
<bekks> marioxcc: Just use xdelta1.
<marioxcc> Jordan_U: No really, but that's not the issue; it was about what delta programs exists which perform better than xdelta3 but are maintained.
<marioxcc> bekks: I think that that's what I will do. Thanks.
<code_m> I am using a VirtualBox 14.04 LTS machine. My graphical display is showing the background, but nothing else. I am able to right click, but even if I can get a program running it does not have a window-frame. Looking for a clue where to start looking for the problem.
<LinuxGold> I'm having difficulty trying to get wireless to connect.  lspci | grep Network listed my device correctly, but iwconfig doesn't show any wireless extensions
<LinuxGold> http://pastebin.com/fwRWRGqD
<code_m> LinuxGold: last I knew broadcom-wl was the solution to that problem. This was several years ago though and on ArchLinux...
<curiousx> LinuxGold: try: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<LinuxGold> ok. trying that package...
<Sansay> Hey guys, i wanted to update curl on Ubuntu 10.04 (http://curl.haxx.se/download.html) says the highest version is  	7.19.7 which is the current version i have installed is it possible for me to install curl from source? I assume it should be pretty easy to do or am i missing something?
<LinuxGold> installed that package
<LinuxGold> still same result.
<Jordan_U> Sansay: Why do you want a newer version of curl?
<MagicSpud> would anybody help me with encfs?
<code_m> LinuxGold: it's an installer. You'll need to run something to create a kernel module, then install that, then reboot.
<Sansay> im getting this handshake issue when i try to use curl in php and when i try to use it via command line, the error is this curl: (35) error:140920E3:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_HELLO:parse tlsext
<LinuxGold> ah
<Jordan_U> Sansay: Why do you expect a newer version of curl to fix this?
<Sansay> locally i have a newer version of curl installed and i dont run into issues, i also have a newer version of php, locally 5.5 server 5.4
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: ubuntu version?
<LinuxGold> UbuntuStudio 14.04
<Jordan_U> Sansay: Try using backportpackage, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/en/man1/backportpackage.1.html , and grab curl from 14.04 (trusty).
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree ; sleep 2 ; sudo modprobe b43
<Sansay> im not sure what that means it allows me to install a pacakge from a different version of ubutu?
<Jordan_U> Sansay: It allows you to build a package from a different version of Ubuntu, from the source package.
<Badegakk> keyb
<Badegakk> misstype
<Sansay> so how do i test it, I do not use linux very often, is this a way to install curl then test the curl version and undo if it fails?
<pbx> Sansay, if the build succeeds you can be pretty confident that it will function
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: here is better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9386731/
<Jordan_U> Sansay: Yes, it will create a .deb file built for your version of Ubuntu, which you can then manage with the package manager.
<Chuck_Norris> too late -.-
<LinuxGold> lol
<LinuxGold> it is now running...
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<LinuxGold> now at linux-firmware-nonfree
<Chuck_Norris> so glad
<Jordan_U> Sansay: Though now that I think about it, it will have a *major* downside of meaning that for as long as you have this newer self-built package installed, you will not get automatic security updates for curl.
<Sansay> we will be updating the server eventually to a newer version of curl
<code_m> I seem to be having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1285444 ; don't really see a solution. Running 14.04 LTS
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285444 in Ubuntu "Login Successful, Desktop Never Loads" [Undecided,Expired]
<Sansay> where do i find the ppa for the newer version of ubunutu?
<angelica_> hi
<Jordan_U> Sansay: I don't understand your question.
<ChogyDan> code_m: is this an upgrade, or a fresh install?
<angelica_> hi just installed xubuntu may i ask if some one know how to check my hd free space here
<code_m> ChogyDan: Fresh Install. I did an update hoping that would fix things, but no dice.
<angelica_> not practice with linux in general
<Sansay> i guess i dont understand how to use this command
<Chuck_Norris> andrejpan: df -hT
<Sansay> im trying to read the man page but its not making clear sense
<code_m> ChogyDan: This happened after a my first ever reboot.
<Jordan_U> Sansay: Indeed, it's meant more for Ubuntu developers than users. Let me try to give you an exact command to try.
<LinuxGold> hangs at setting up linux-firmware-nonfree...
<drk> hello people. Can someone help me please with sound on ubuntu 14.04
<Chuck_Norris> angelica_: or if you want a graphical utility search in the main menu for something like, "disk"
<marioxcc> bekks, Jordan_U: In case it interest you, it seems like the difference in performance is due to the fact that Xdelta always mmap's the whole source file to memory, while xdelta 3 doesn't by default, but with a big enough -B option it does (I think it has to be as big as the input file).
<marioxcc> So I'm getting results with xdelta 3 comparable with those of xdelta 1.
<marioxcc> (At least in compression size, I haven't measured memory usage or CPU usage).
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: did you ran the commadn twice?
<angelica_> thanks chuck norris
<LinuxGold> no
<Chuck_Norris> andrejpan: np
<ChogyDan> code_m: do you know how to use pastebin?  Maybe you could pastebin some of the commands that are listed in the bug report, and .xsession-errors
<drk> i don't have sound on ubuntu 14.04, i can't always replicate the problem
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: if there is an error paste it, meanwhile wait a little bit more
<drk> sometime waking up from suspend
<LinuxGold> waiting for 5 more min
<code_m> ChogyDan: my .xsession-errors looks identical to the OP I linked to.
<drk> sometimes listening to multiple videos with firefox on different websites eg : youtube and facebook
<code_m> ChogyDan: I'm also in a VBox VM.
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: ok paste the outputs
<drk> anyone please ?
<LinuxGold> http://pastebin.com/kFiJHFj3
<LinuxGold> ack!
<LinuxGold> hold
<code_m> ChogyDan: Sorry, my .xsession-errors is identical to #3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1285444/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285444 in Ubuntu "Login Successful, Desktop Never Loads" [Undecided,Expired]
<LinuxGold> http://pastebin.com/kFiJHFj3
<LinuxGold> yeah that one.
<Chuck_Norris> it's the same
<Chuck_Norris> but, wait
<LinuxGold> my mind is a bit out
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: dont close that command
<LinuxGold> ok
<LinuxGold> still running tho.
<Chuck_Norris> something bad could happend :p
<LinuxGold> ofc :)
<code_m> don't joke like that. Kernel modules are no joke.
<LinuxGold> been on Windows for too long.
<LinuxGold> :/
<ChogyDan> code_m: yeah I dunno.  FWIW, that bug report was mishandled.  So you may want to open a new report.  When someone asks a question and sets incomplete, you are suppose to set it back to New after you answer
<Jordan_U> Sansay: Looks like I can't quite figure it out at the moment either :)
<Sansay> damn lol
<Sansay> i wonder if maybe im looking at this wrong and maybe this error is fixable by changing my code
<Jordan_U> Sansay: Another option is "checkinstall", which will create a debian package for you but the resulting package won't be of quite the same quality.
<code_m> ChogyDan: a linked bug suggests "dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"... may that do the trick? or worth trying?
<awkwardtechdude> What's the problem?
<ChogyDan> code_m: it won't hurt, but it won't work either if lightdm is the problem, in my experience
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<Jordan_U> Sansay: That's definitely a good avenue to pursue. #curl might be able to help you, or possibly ##php.
<MDTech-us_MAN> how do I disable and re-enable the internet connection through a VNC session
<code_m> ChogyDan: thanks for trying to help.
<ChogyDan> code_m: there is some d**n place that lighthm keeps it's configs, and I wasn't able to track it down
<LinuxGold> still hanging...
<LinuxGold> wish it is more verbose.
<LinuxGold> :/
<Lucky87> Lolz @ LinuxGold
<code_m> ChogyDan: any idea what the file would be called? could always use a `find ~ -name "file"` to search em out.
<ChogyDan> code_m: well, atm, I'm guessing it is the /etc/lightdm folder
<code_m> ChogyDan: hhm, alright. I have a meeting. What time zone are you in? I won't be able to log back in for another 10 hours or so...
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold:  pidof apt-get
<ChogyDan> o dear, I'm est, it's about 3:00 atm
<LinuxGold> no output
<momomo> Hi folks!
<flexus> code_m: want to kill lightdm ?
<LinuxGold> looking using ps -aux
<momomo> Is there any way that the unity menu can be placed below? Why have they insisted on forcing this choice on us!?
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold:  pidof dpkg
<bekks> momomo: No.
<flexus> code_m: sudo initctl stop lightdm
<flexus> code_m: startxfce4
<LinuxGold> no output either.
<momomo> bekks, fucking ****
<bekks> momomo: No one forces you to use it, and you are free to submit code to enable that.
<momomo> apple doesn't have that patentd
<IdleOne> momomo: no swearing in here please
<bekks> !language | momomo
<ubottu> momomo: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MrMonkey31> anybody know offhand where recordMyDesktop stores its cache files? seems there's a reference to it in the docs, but nothing revealing
<ChogyDan> momomo: maybe give one of the other desktops a try, like kde
<momomo> bekks, nobody does. but seriously, I can't understand the logic of enforcing this to the side. I have severe RSI and this causes plenty of neck issues as well as concentration problem
<Bashing-om> momomo: If you so not like 'unity' there are about a hundred or so alternatives out there .
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: i don't know what's happend but the commad isn't running mmm... close it, i meant, try it again but one by one, or even better reboot
<bekks> momomo: So dont use Unity then?
<momomo> i like unity ... but why enforcing this one single option
<bekks> momomo: Or submit the code to enable that...
<LinuxGold> k
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: something gotta be wrong -.-
<momomo> bekks, i wish I knew how
<LinuxGold> gotcha
<LinuxGold> modprobe was hanging.
<LinuxGold> killed it.
<momomo> http://www.ubuntulinuxguide.com/how-to-move-the-unity-launcher/
<bekks> LinuxGold: That may leave the module in an unusable state.
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: reboot
<LinuxGold> rebooting
<bekks> momomo: That article describes on how to use a different launcher.
<Bashing-om> momomo: I do not run 'unity' myself, but I do understand one can install "docky" for a task bar that can be placed at the bottom of the screen .- If that helps .
<momomo> docky, ook.. will check that
<LinuxGold> reboot is complete
<Bashing-om> momomo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/docky . as a place to start .
<momomo> I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40878/how-can-docky-awn-cairo-dock-and-unity-be-compared
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: sudo apt-get remove linux-firmware-nonfree
<LinuxGold> removed
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<LinuxGold> done
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: sudo modprobe b43
<LinuxGold> should I add verbose (-v)?
<Chuck_Norris> as you like
<LinuxGold> done.
<Chuck_Norris> no errors?
<LinuxGold> right, no errors
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: then your wifi shoud be working
<LinuxGold> k, thanks, wish me luck :)
<Chuck_Norris> good luck :D
<LinuxGold> still same problem
<LinuxGold> no wireless extensions
<Chuck_Norris> lo(
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: rfkill unblock wifi
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<LinuxGold> done
<LinuxGold> still same error on iwconfig
<bekks> LinuxGold: So which command exactly are you using?
<LinuxGold> iwconfig
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: dmesg -h -k --level=err,warn
<bekks> LinuxGold: No options?
<Chuck_Norris> iwconfig -a
<LinuxGold>  
<LinuxGold> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5cba1fa8b374d8a70cc3
<LinuxGold> bekks: no options
<Chuck_Norris> it was ifconfig -a :p
<Vera> Bashin-om ! It's me again! Your worst nightmare!
<LinuxGold> http://pastebin.com/EjjW9g0Y
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: paste:   dmesg -h -k --level=err,warn
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: if you see something in red, well this is an error, most probably related to your wifi or another hardware
<LinuxGold> http://pastebin.com/K8QRGj6Q
<bekks> LinuxGold: Which wifi device do you have?
<Vera> Haha, I wrote your name wrong, here goes again: Bashing-om, it's me again! Your worst Ubuntu-nightmare! :D
<lukasxx84> cz
<balance> What's the correct way to change resolution for ubuntu server console only?
<LinuxGold> bekks: http://pastebin.com/zvzvBWRs
<bekks> LinuxGold: Which driver did you install?
<LinuxGold> properitary driver provided by UbuntuStudio
<lukasxx84> cz?
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: sry dmesg -L -k --level=err,warn
<LinuxGold> 3rd party
<LinuxGold> chuck: same error
<bekks> LinuxGold: Which driver?
<LinuxGold> lemme go over to that laptop, bring up GUI and find it -- hold
<Chuck_Norris> bekks: b43
<bekks> LinuxGold: Did you install the firmware for that driver, too?
<lukasxx84> flash player??? I have instaling adobe flash player on opera and mozilla firefox.Why not work game in facebook?thanks
<Jordan_U> balance: Do you want to increase the resolution or decrease it?
<trijntje_> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<balance> Jordan_U, increse, I'm running it on a vm and its like 600x800 or seomthing.
<Jordan_U> lukasxx84: Likely the game needs a newer version of flash, which is only available for google chrome / chromium.
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: paste dmesg -L -k --level=err,warn   if you something in red this is a problem...
<Jordan_U> balance: What VM software?
<Chuck_Norris> bekks: linux-firmware-nonfree install firmwares
<balance> Jordan_U, virtual box
<bekks> Chuck_Norris: But not all of them. :P
<bekks> Chuck_Norris: LinuxGold: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Jordan_U> balance: Any reason not to ssh into the VM instead?
<LinuxGold> bekks: i followed what Chuck Norris suggested so far.
<Chuck_Norris> bekks: we did that, but as didn't work so we were doing it with linux-firmware-nonfree
<LinuxGold> invalid option -- 'L'
<bekks> Chuck_Norris: the latter does not provide the firmware necessary.
<balance> Jordan_U, hmm, no, but I'm used to just use the vm directly.
<Chuck_Norris> bekks: but, if you wanna try it, then help LinuxGold as you like, np for me
<LinuxGold> bekks: already installed b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer previously.
<bekks> LinuxGold: can you pastebin "lsmod | grep b43"?
<Jordan_U> balance: I don't think you're ever going to get the the nice "changes resolution as you resize the window" feature from the kernel's tty, with ssh and your terminal emulator being on the host you get that (and more) for free.
<LinuxGold> http://pastebin.com/hQNDasxW
<Bashing-om> Vera: Rested up ? Ready to go again ?
<bekks> balance: The guest additions do not support TTY, so no resizing of a TTY.
<bekks> LinuxGold: And can you pastebin "dmesg" please?
<balance> Jordan_U, ah I just want to change the resolution fix, I doesn't need to change when I resize the window. :)
<LinuxGold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9387248/
<Jordan_U> balance: To answer your question directly, you should be able to set the terminal resolution by adding GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=1024x768 (or whatever VESA mode you want) to /etc/default/grub and re-running "sudo update-grub".
<balance> Jordan_U, but yeah ur right, I actually could try what you suggested, Just never felt like I'd need it.
<Vera> Sorry, does anybody know if Bashing-om has been active just now?
<balance> Jordan_U, thanks
<bekks> LinuxGold: Read line 723 of your dmesg pastebin :)
<Jordan_U> balance: I think you'll find it much nicer. I do most of my work with VMs without any virtual graphics card at all and it's really convenient and simple once it's setup.
<Bashing-om> Vera: I did make a response. Rested and ready to go again ?
<balance> Jordan_U, what are you using?
<LinuxGold> lol
<LinuxGold> thanks.
<Jordan_U> balance: kvm/qemu.
<LinuxGold> same routine
<balance> Jordan_U, I'll check it out thanks
<LinuxGold> rebooting
<Jordan_U> balance: Specifically I often use "kvm -serial stdio" which will use a serial connection rather than ssh (so I can use grub and early linux boot from the host's terminal emulator too), but that's probably more complicated than you want as it requres setting up the guest OS to output via serial.
<Jordan_U> balance: You're welcome.
<Vera> Sorry, I didn't see you there! :) Yep, I'm ready! Fever is lower and it's actually acceptable to be up at this time in Norway, so that helps! ;)
<Vera> Bashing-om : Sorry, I didn't see you there! :) Yep, I'm ready! Fever is lower and it's actually acceptable to be up at this time in Norway, so that helps! ;)
<LinuxGold> got it!
<LinuxGold> thanks everyone!!!
<bekks> LinuxGold: Gratz.
<Bashing-om> Vera: OK ! Any change made to your operating system since your Oh dark 'thirty your AM ?
<LinuxGold> bekks and chuck_norris: thanks!
<Chuck_Norris> LinuxGold: np xD
<Vera> Bashing-om : Since yesterday I've done some more thinking, and my unprofessional opinon is that there's more than just the desktop-thingy wrong.
<Chuck_Norris> well, the first thing we did was: firmware-b43-installer but... who knows why didn't work -.-
<Vera> Bashing-om : I wanted to watch series in my misery, so I downloaded Chrome and ran it (all by myself) from the terminal (pat on my shoulder!). And then this happened: http://imgur.com/q16lLgH
<bekks> Chuck_Norris: Because the firmware download failed, and firmware-b43-installer told that it failed. :)
<Chuck_Norris> bekks: i thougt that part was ok, 'cause modprobe was were the command hanged :p
<Chuck_Norris> anyway solved
<Bashing-om> Vera: Look'n at your http://imgur.com/q16lLgH .
<ducch> hi everyone. i've installed ubuntu alongside windows 8.1. windows has its own partition and ubuntu has its. i'd like to enable full encryption. how do i go about doing this?
<Bashing-om> Vera: Humm .. That makes me think this is a graphics driver issue , rather than restricted to 'unity' . What card/driver is isn use ? -> sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit . Make sure the graphics situation is acceptable.
<blizzow> I have a couple lines of bash to check if a swapfile exists on a machine and if not, create a swapfile.  What's the best way to have this check run on boot and not impede bootup time.  I was thinking of making it a script (checkswap.sh) to run by itself and then calling it as:
<blizzow> checkswap.sh &
<blizzow> in my /etc/rc.local.  Anyone have suggestions or a better way to do this or know of some caveats I should watch out for?
<Jordan_U> ducch: What do you mean by "full encryption"? What is your end goal?
<Vera> Bashing-om : Since then also the log-on screen have started to act weird, with the same diagonal cut.
<ducch> Jordan_U:  to have ubuntu's partition encrypted head to toe.
<ducch> windows is being taken care of by bitlocker, so i just need ubuntu to take care of its own partition.
<Jordan_U> ducch: Why do you want that? What does it gain you over having /home/ encrypted?
<ducch> i like my privacy.
<ducch> fwiw, im currently dual booting using grub (or whatever ubuntu installs).
<Vera> Bashing-om : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9387410/
<Bashing-om> vera looki'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9387410/ .
<Jordan_U> ducch: Almost everything outside of /home/ is known to the world, anyone can download Ubuntu and see the files packages provide.
<ducch> Jordan_U:  i'd still like to have it all encrypted.
<Jordan_U> ducch: You can easily install Ubuntu with everything with /boot/ encrypted, and much less easily (and practically) can install Ubuntu with even /boot/ encrypted. But that rarely makes sense.
<ducch> or at least anything that i could possibly have encrypted.
<Reshesnik> ducch, i had a dual boot system full disk encrypted with truecrypt.  was quite easy.  of course, that information is useless to you now that truecrypt is dead
<ducch> i don't care about /boot.
<Jordan_U> ducch: Re-install Ubuntu and select the option for "full disk encryption" or similar.
<ducch> Reshesnik: :)
<ducch> Jordan_U:  i couldn't select that option because it's set alongside windows. i had to manually tell it where to install. that said, someone here said earlier it's possible to set up encryption after installation as well.
<ducch> brb in a moment
<Vera> Bashing-om : The machine only had an intergrated video card, so I tried to put in a designated one. But I don't think that one's compatible with ubuntu (at least I didn't find it on this list : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti )
<Chuck_Norris> ducch: tell the install that encrypt your home
<Jordan_U> ducch: You can't practically encrypt your root partition post-install. You can setup encryption of your user's home directory post install.
<EriC^> ducch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<Bashing-om> Vera: Ummphh.. does not compute, seeing two different cards ? Show us -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit . We may be onto something here !
<ses1984> hi--i'm trying to use the remote desktop viewer with rds protocol to view two windows machines. one windows 7, the other windows server 2008 r2. they're both clean installs done today. i can use RDS to get into the windows 7 machine, but not the server 2008 r2 machine...any ideas?
<Reshesnik> does server have higher default security settings?
<Vera> Bashing-om : Is that two or one command?
<Bashing-om> Vera: That is one command .
<ses1984> i know the windows server machine is listening for connections because i can use the windows 7 machine to rd into the server. i did have higher security settings but then i lowered them to see if that was causing the issue
<rustyraptor> I am trying to compile a program but it needs qlistview.h. It is supposed to be from qt5. Do you know which package I can find this in?
<Jordan_U> Reshesnik: The only differences between different flavors of Ubuntu are due to different default installed packages.
<EriC^> !find qlistview.h
<ubottu> File qlistview.h found in libqt4-dev, libqtscript4-doc, pyqt5-doc, python-qt4-doc, qt4-doc-html, qtbase5-dev, qtbase5-doc-html, qtbase5-gles-dev
<rustyraptor> oh cool
<Reshesnik> Jordan_U, was in response to the win server 2008 rdp question
<LinuxGold> I got it figured out
<Vera> Bashing-om : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9387480/
<LinuxGold> modprob was still running somewhere in background
<Bashing-om> Vera: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9387480/ .
<LinuxGold> while running chuck's script
<Jordan_U> Reshesnik: Ahh, that makes more sense :)
<LinuxGold> that is probably why it failed in the first place.
<Jordan_U> Reshesnik: It would help if you included the nick of the person you were replying to though.
<Chuck_Norris> lo) that's what i told you reboot -.-
<ses1984> i found this askubuntu question that is the same as my question,but the accepted answer didn't work for me http://askubuntu.com/questions/86148/how-to-connect-to-windows-server-2008-remote-desktop-with-network-level-authenti
<Reshesnik> yeah, my bad, Jordan_U .  bad habit.
<LinuxGold> yeah, at least it was resolved.
<LinuxGold> a lesson learned.
<Reshesnik> ses1984, just googling, it looks like others have had the same problem with RDV
<Reshesnik> might try a different rdp application?
<Happzz> im sorry, im back. i'm ducch.
<ses1984> can you recommend one?
<guntbert> !tab | Reshesnik
<ubottu> Reshesnik: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Reshesnik> guntbert, yeah, i'm aware.  i actually moderate another channel.  just being lazy.
<Reshesnik> guntbert, also, not used to MASSIVE rooms
<Happzz> so, what can i do about this
<Reshesnik> ses1984, I'm usually going the other way.  I've honestly got no idea, but I know there are options ;)
<ses1984> well i could always install vnc on the server but i really dont want to do that. ok...to google
<Lucky87> what would ubuntobot do?
<ubuntu35w> out of curiosity, does anyone know if there is a theme for ubuntu that is similar to the Xbox  360 "Blades" dashboard?
<Reshesnik> yeah, ses1984, i feel you.  good luck.
<Bashing-om> Vera: bubbasaures // That last shows 3 controllers ! I have no idea what is going on here . bubbasaures any thoughts ?
<guntbert> Happzz: about what? you haven't asked anything in the last hours.
<Reshesnik> ses1984, remmina maybe?
<Happzz> guntbert:  i just said i'm ducch. i asked about disk encryption a few minutes ago.
<ses1984> Reshesnik: that's what i'm using
<Vera> Bashing-om: I think it's scary how many times you say that you've no idea what's going on...
<BinaryMaster> QUESTION:  I have a unmet dependencies libmysqlclient16:i386 : Depends: mysql-common:i386 (>= 5.1.58-1ubuntu5) and mariadb-common : Depends: mysql-common. When I run apt-get -f install I get an error trying to overwrite '/usr/share/mysql/romanian/errmsg.sys', which is also in package mariadb-server-core-10.1 10.1.1+maria-1~trusty I have tried finding the error on google but I don't get any hits back. Can anyone help out?
<Reshesnik> oh, ses1984, i must have misread.
<Vera> Bashing-om: Should I take out the video card I put in? The problem ocurred before I put that in, though.
<Bashing-om> Vera: Hey, at least I am up front, and we have not broke the machine yet . And I do believe we are on the right track here with it being a graphics situation.
<ses1984> well using rdesktop works perfectly fine
<MrSavage> I tried to make nemo the main file manager for unity and now when I click the recycle bin I get: Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/applications/nemo.desktop" (Permission denied).
<MrSavage> How can I get it to work?
<Vera> Bashing-om: Thanks, I'm really just teasing. ;) But do you want me to take the designated card out? The problem ocurred before I put it in, though.
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, I'm not really up on graphics, all my computers have been intel.
<Bashing-om> Vera: I would suggest that you look in bios, and see if you can disable the onboard graphics chip set . ( all 3 are ATI based, all running 'redeon - open source - drivers) .
<Vera> Bashing-om: How do I know which chip set is the onboard one? (I asshume onboard means the one on the motherboard?)
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: Thanks anywho .. This is strange to me as to how the system sees and uses ( drivers are loaded) 3 graphics drivers .. Bet it drives the system nuts too .
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, I could help in this area pretty much all you need to know in general is on the web, but there are many here whom are really good at it so I stay out of their way.
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: Understood, and agreed, maybe some day I may have acquired that kind of knowledge. Meanwhile, I am now in my learning mode.
<Vera> Bashing-om: How do I know which chip set is the onboard one? (I asshume onboard means the one on the motherboard?)
<Bashing-om> Vera: What we have here is 3 PCI addresses active 01:05.0 , 02:00.0 , 02:00.1 . I would think the 1st is the onboard graphics set, maybe the other 2 are dual outputs on the add-on card ??
<Happzz> im shocked. ubuntu is incapable of encrypting its files. lame windows supports that, but ubuntu doesn't.
<joshh20> Is ext3 still recommend for new paritions?
<Happzz> how come an OS like ubuntu can't handle encryption if it's not given the whole disk
<koziskey> been trying to  get nvidia 7300le driver to work, i have tried many guides from google but no luck. Can anyone help?
<Vera> Bashing-om : Presuming that onboard means "on the motherboard" and the "add-on" means "the one I put in myself", that is correct; the add-on have two she-outputs.
<BinaryMaster> QUESTION:  I have a unmet dependencies libmysqlclient16:i386 : Depends: mysql-common:i386 (>= 5.1.58-1ubuntu5) and mariadb-common : Depends: mysql-common. When I run apt-get -f install I get an error trying to overwrite '/usr/share/mysql/romanian/errmsg.sys', which is also in package mariadb-server-core-10.1 10.1.1+maria-1~trusty I have tried finding the error on google but I don't get any hits back. Can anyone help out?
<MrSavage> I tried to make nemo the main file manager for unity and now when I click the recycle bin I get: Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/applications/nemo.desktop" (Permission denied).
<MrSavage> How can I get it to work?
<Jordan_U> MrSavage: How did you try to make nemo the default file manager?
<Bashing-om> Vera: I still think we need to look into bios, and see what there is for options to disable the VGA output from the onboard (motherboard) graphics set .
<techsuperfreak> MrSavage, have you tried marking the recycle bin link executable?
<MrSavage> techsuperfreak: NOt sure what you mean
<MrSavage> Bashing-om: I was editing mimetypes somewhere near root and in my home?
<MrSavage> I don't remember what I did
<MrSavage> I was editing some files
<Vera> OK, I'll log on IRC on my anciant laptop again, so I can hold your hand underway. :)
<Vera> Bashing-om: OK, I'll log on IRC on my anciant laptop again, so I can hold your hand underway. :)
<Jordan_U> MrSavage: Whatever file you edited was probably expecting a path to an executable, not a path to a .desktop file. Try changing that same file and replacing /usr/share/applications/nemo.desktop with the output of "which nemo".
<MrSavage> Jordan_U: I believe it was nautilus.desktop before
<simme> hey everyone, what are the login credentials for the liveCD? I just downloaded it (14.10) and it asks for credentials...
<Bashing-om> MrSavage: I have not messed about with an alternative file manager, have you investigated " man update-alternatives " to reset the default ?
<MrSavage> no
<Jordan_U> simme: username "ubuntu" password "". But your actual problem is most likely that Unity is crashing when it tries to automatically log in, and will likely do so again if you log in manually.
<MrSavage> as soon as I'm done eating i'll check out what i did
<Vera_> Bashing-om: This is ancient-laptop-Vera. Desktop-Vera should now restart her computer and enter the BIOS-setup, correct? Y/n ;)
<simme> Jordan_U: yeah tried that. doesn’t work either. my console is spammed with authentication failures. so best fix is just stick with 14.04?
<Bashing-om> Vera_: That be a yes .
<Jordan_U> simme: Are you logging in via lightdm or at a console tty?
<simme> i just booted from an usb-stick and clicked „try ubuntu"
<Jordan_U> simme: Is there any "failsafe" or similarly named option for a "session" at the login screen?
<simme> Jordan_U: i don’t think so
<Vera_> Bashing-om: Now in BIOS-setup. What next?
<Chuck_Norris> simme: try: username: ubuntu  paswd: ubuntu
<simme> Chuck_Norris: won’t work either, already tried that too
<simme> and ubuntu-desktop-next as well
<Chuck_Norris> and root : root ?
<simme> http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu-releases/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso this is the image that failed so hard for me, in case anyone is interested
<simme> Chuck_Norris: I think I tried all the „obvious“ combinations
<Vera_> Bashing-om: I've found what says it is internal graphics options of some sort, but I don't can't get further.
<Sansay> When i ran this command i get this output im not sure what to do, should i force the upgrade ?
<Sansay>  apt-get upgrade openssl Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Bashing-om> Vera_: You are looking for any settings that are "vga" related .. page through and see what you can find. IF you are running Phoenix award for your bios, I might be able to help .
<momomo> How can I create a launcher that opens a certain directory?
<momomo> Files always opens the home directory
<Vera_> Bashing-om: How do I know If I'm running phonix award?
<Chuck_Norris> well idk if that mirror is oficial but it is weird that is asking you for credential, but... i would try a mirror from http://ubuntu.com
<Chuck_Norris> simme: ----`
<Bashing-om> Vera_: When you boot up there is an advisory at the top of the screen what bios you are running and the version number.
<simme> Chuck_Norris: doing that right now, thanks anyway
<Chuck_Norris> np, cya
<Jordan_U> Chuck_Norris: It's only bringing simme to a login screen because automatic login failed (presumably unity crashed).
<Vera_> Bashing-om: I didn't notice what that was at the time. Should I reboot and check? The BIOS-setup is blue and grey and copyrighted from American Megatrends, I think.
<Jordan_U> simme: You should be able to log in at a text only console by pressing ctrl+alt+F1 (ctrl+alt+F7 to return).
<Chuck_Norris> Jordan_U: simme oh! didn't read that part, sry
<EriC^> momomo: copy the nautilus .desktop file in /usr/share/applications and change the Exec part to nautilus /path/to/open
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Looking to find us a manual for your bios. - American Megatrends - .
<Chuck_Norris> Jordan_U: simme in that case, i would try some of the options like "noacpi" (if it's a notebook) or some other that you can select at the very beginig presing a F#  (F6 i think it is)
<Vera_> Bashing-om: I've found some both screen hardware and Internal Graphics-related things, but nothing with the letters VGA, thoug.
<Sansay> could someone help me update openssl or check if i can update it on my linux machine? when i try to upgrade i get The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Chuck_Norris> Sansay: sudo apt-get install -f
<Sansay> what will that command do?
<Chuck_Norris> try to fix dependences issues
<bassitone> having trouble getting a wireless adapter driver to compile & install
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Is this : http://www.answersthatwork.com/Download_Area/ATW_Library/Hardware_Maint/HW___8-American_Megatrends_Inc_(AMI)_2.61_BIOS_setup_guidelines_for_AM2_AM3_motherboards.pdf ; your bios ?
<Sansay> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.9_amd64.deb (--unpack):  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.9_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bassitone> specifically the rtl8192cu driver on kernel 3.13.40
<Vera_> Bashing-om: Sorry, NOW i detected where the version was printed. It's close, version 02.58.
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Disregard my last, I find nothing usefull in that link .
<Vera_> Bashing-om: I detected where the version of mye BIOS-setup was printed. It's close, version 02.58.
<cloneG> hello I wanted to encrypt a folder and I was about to use Truecrypt but as I found it was dropped I tried to use encfs. then I came to this thread: http://blog.sambull.org/easily-encrypt-folders-2#comment-11424  and I found it could be cool to have the chance to encrypt whichever system folder just by right clicking...but now I am in trouble
<squinty> Sansay:  might want to try running a md5sum on that package.  see http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libc6/download for details
<Chuck_Norris> Sansay: i really don't it is kind of scary to me but... paste: locate libc6
<cloneG> the point is I only have the .myfolder-enc file left and the original folder vanished...and being the sam bull blog a bit rancid...las post is from may 2013...I came here for a bit of help
<Chuck_Norris> i meant, i will try to fool preinst script but...
<Sansay> http://pastebin.com/XunE8XEs
<KEEm> do anyone know how to exit and save file from "vi add-apt-repository" ?
<KEEm> EriC^?
<Chuck_Norris> Sansay: gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.preinst
<Chuck_Norris> KEEm: save a file in edito vim?
<Sansay> what will that do Chuck_Norris ?
<Chuck_Norris> Sansay: that wil open an text editor so you can edit the preinst script in order to fool it :p
<azizLIGHT> why would copying a file from secondary hdd to a usb flash drive cause firefox to jam and cause lag in the system
<Chuck_Norris> will* open a* text...
<Sansay> lol why do we want to fool it?
<Chuck_Norris> 'cause it is hanging dpkg
<Vera_> Bashing-om: Are you still on the case?
<azizLIGHT> Chuck_Norris: are you talking to me
<Chuck_Norris> azizLIGHT: nop
<Chuck_Norris> azizLIGHT: becouse the disk is busy
<azizLIGHT> yeah but i am on a ssd, and im copying files from a hdd to a flash drive
<azizLIGHT> aint nothing going on on the ssd
<azizLIGHT> so why am i all laggy
<Chuck_Norris> then idk, trim that ssd -.-
<wiltors42> how do i test alsa sound through terminal
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, so your hdd is busy, takes too much resources from your cpu/chipset
<azizLIGHT> Chuck_Norris: its happening only when i did the file transfer. its A OK otherwise
<azizLIGHT> man are you serious
<OerHeks> depends what you do in firefox, watch a movie?
<azizLIGHT> i paid all this money so i cag get defeated by a fil/
<azizLIGHT> it lagged
<azizLIGHT> defeated by a file transfer
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: anything in "dmesg | tail" ?
<daftykins> (don't paste here)
<Chuck_Norris> azizLIGHT: yeah ssd gotta be trim from time to time, so they keep performing good
<azizLIGHT> yeah but i only been using this ssd for about 2 months maybe
<Mega1> ubuntu server 14.04 how do you ssh as root
<EriC^> KEEm: what do you mean by vi apt-add-repository ?
<azizLIGHT> what does this mean in dmesg | tail:  [190948.378779] sd 23:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<EriC^> KEEm: if you're using vi as an editor and want to save and exit, press esc then type :wq
<Chuck_Norris> Sansay: are you there¿
<azizLIGHT> it says mounted fileststem with ordered data mode
<azizLIGHT> ok is it because i inserted the drive as ext4, then gparted changed the partition to msdos and formatted to ntfs, and then didnt remove the drive and just started pasting stuff in
<bassitone> Anyone know how to get the rtl8192C wireless driver working on 14.04?
<Vera_> Bashing-om: Do you want me to post pictures of the BIOS-setup? I can take some with my phone and upload.
<Sansay> Chuck_Norris: yes i am
<azizLIGHT> how do i stop this nonsense lag
<azizLIGHT> god damn
<mikael> Anyone have experience with pixel shader 3.0 and virtualbox?
<bekks> mikael: You'll have no luck.
<Chuck_Norris> Sansay: so you got the text editor opened?
<Bashing-om> Vera_: I am still on the case, to this time I have found nothing that addresses my thought process to find a means of disableing the onboard graphics. I keep looking .
<Chuck_Norris> bassitone: i found this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/471208/realtek-wireless-adapter-issues-rtl8192ce-and-rtl8192cu
<Chuck_Norris> bassitone: ask for help if you need it
<mikael> bekks: No support? Any idea how I can go around the pixel shader?
<Vera_> Bashing-om: Thank you so much! I'll be here!
<bekks> mikael: Just use real hardware.
<Sansay> Chuck_Norris: i dont want to do that, i think I am going to leave this with the server admin and hopefully he can solve it
<Sansay> Chuck_Norris: thank you so much for your help though
<mikael> bekks: I'm running windows in virtualbox, how can I run real hardware ?
<Chuck_Norris> Sansay: lo/ Sansay don't trust Chuck_Norris xD np brotha
<mikael> bekks: I'm not going to run dual OS
<Sansay> no its a company server, i dont want to do something that might cause a chain of broken shit lol
<Chuck_Norris> Sansay: it's ok, smart desition, i was sacar 'cause it is related to libc wich is a very important library :P
<bekks> mikael: Then you'll have no luck with your pixel shader.
<Bashing-om> While I am loomking, go ahead and boot to the operating system and take a look in the log file "Xorg.0.log" see if you see anything of interest -> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log <-. It may prove enlightening.
<Chuck_Norris> scared
<Bashing-om> looking*
<mikael> bekks: Ok... that's shitty. Thanks anyway
<Sansay> haha ya i have no idea what that lib is, is that something to do with compression?
<Chuck_Norris> no, it somethin related: Contains the standard libraries that are used by nearly all programs on the system. This package includes shared versions of the standard C library and the standard math library, as well as many others.
<Chuck_Norris> Sansay: source: aptitude show libc6
<clockwork> Hello, can someone help me? i have an unmet dependency and the command sudo apt-get -f install doesn't seem to work, it just returns "E" Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned and error code (2)"
<bekks> clockwork: Whats the full error message?
<clockwork> give me a sec to grab the entire console output
<Chuck_Norris> lo) a similar problem -.- mmmm clockwork:  try: sudo aptitude install -f
<Chuck_Norris> oh! i'll let ya deal with that bekks -.-
<bassitone> Chuck_Norris: following http://askubuntu.com/questions/471208/realtek-wireless-adapter-issues-rtl8192ce-and-rtl8192cu and it fails on the dkms add step because it cannot find module source directory.  I have installed git, dkms, etc.
<clockwork> here hastebin.com/raw/qoviviqeno
<KEEm> thank you so much EriC^
<Chuck_Norris> bassitone: waht it is the command that's fails?
<bassitone> Chuck_Norris: sudo dkms add ./rtl8192cd-fixes
<bassitone> okay, dumb thing I only just noticed pasting that into IRC
<mozzarella> guys help
<micom> hi i made distro-upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 after reset there is a black screen, it runs only with some old kernel version i want to make a clean installation with saving my /home is it possible from  existing system level?
<Chuck_Norris> bassitone: i am doing it like i am going to install it myself give me second
<Chuck_Norris> bassitone: put the "rtl8192cu-fixes" in you home folder
<whoppaz13> Hello
<whoppaz13> hello
<exitcode1> hello.
<whoppaz13> I'm having VPN issues with the Cisco VPN client.  Can anybody here help?
<whoppaz13> It connects but it doesn't want to ping any of the networks its suppose to use
<whoppaz13> or talk to rather...
<bubbasaures> micom, You can move home to a partition so in the future and now reinstalls has your home. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<exitcode1> whoppaz13 might get help in #cisco if you don't find it here. that sounds a bit more like a problem on the vpn host device, not your end.
<whoppaz13> no its my end..  I setup the account with the same information on another machine and it works fine.
<dariuss> whoppaz13: does a traceroute show that you're using the VPN as your default gateway?
<Chuck_Norris> bassitone: is it ok you wifi ?
<whoppaz13> let me check one moment...
<Pelo> anyone else having flash issues ? ie no youtube or anyting else playing flash videos ?
<parmiggiano> Pelo: which browser are you using?
<dariuss> Pelo: Google Chrome has built-in flash support (not Chromium, but Chrome)
<Pelo> parmiggiano, firefox, it worked well last week , I haven't been on in a few days,  just tried to view something and all the usual site just won't play the vids
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Does this apply : http://static.highspeedbackbone.net/pdf/BIOSTAR%20A780L3B%20%20Motherboard%20BOIS%20Manual.pdf ; pages 26-28 >> Primary Video Controller  ??
<bassitone> Chuck_Norris: nope :(
<Pelo> dariuss, , where do I get chrome for ubuntu ?
<dariuss> Google
<dariuss> download the package
<bekks> !chrome
<Mendax> i mena i like linux but...
<bassitone> tried the fixes in http://askubuntu.com/questions/471208/realtek-wireless-adapter-issues-rtl8192ce-and-rtl8192cu and still nothing detected in lsusb or lsmod... ifconfig wlan0 up finds no such device either
<Chuck_Norris> bassitone: move folder "rtl8192cu-fixes" into your home folder
<bekks> Pelo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Mendax> butt
<Mendax> har har
<Mendax> how is everyone doing?
<Mendax> i have a question to poser
<Pelo> dariuss, but that still doesn'T explain why I can'T play flash anymore
<bubbasaures> Mendax, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> then ask Mendax
<Mendax> i will, but dont you appreciate the courtesy?
<bubbasaures> ;)
<whoppaz13> I do a traceroute for the network and it goes nowhere...
<bazhang> do you have an actual support question Mendax
<whoppaz13> just times out
<Chuck_Norris> bassitone: but you did it all the guide without errors?
<dariuss> whoppaz13: ip route get <ip>
<parmiggiano> Pelo: good question... perhaps an update caused an issue... you could also try to reinstall adobe flash
<bassitone> yes, ran through the guide seemingly successfully
<dariuss> whoppaz13: should confirm the interface selection
<Mendax> i need to know if ubuntu is the safest operating system to use, in the context of external malicious intrusions? What would you say?
<whoppaz13> 192.168.107.1 dev tun0  src 172.16.107.3  cache
<birdman007> im having trouble looking inside of an iso image, the only thing it sees is a txt file that says its a udf filesystem
<whoppaz13> looks like its going out the right interface...
<bekks> Mendax: Every system is just as secure as the administrator configures it.
<Pelo> parmiggiano, I assumed it was update related which is why I asked here . I'be been outof the loop for a while this is theonly place I though to ask
<dariuss> whoppaz13: yep
<Mendax> Thats a partial view
<Mendax> be impartial and pragmatic
<whoppaz13> I got a feeling its something with Ubuntu itself.  It was working for a while.  The only change I remember doing before it broke was making some changes with Virtualbox
<whoppaz13> but I don't think hte 2 are related.
<IdleOne> Mendax: The answer to your question is, no.
<dariuss> Mendax: I used to reinstall my parents' computers all the time.  I moved them to Ubuntu - haven't had an incident, haven't had a reinstall for 10 years, just upgrades
<Mendax> im  am really curious because at the behest of some users, i was told to install in on the mac, so i obliged.
<dariuss> Windows is a huge target, Mac not so much
<parmiggiano> Pelo: If you want to try to reinstall flash... mark the package 'flashplugin-installer' for complete removal... there might still be surviving files. in a terminal, 'locate libflashplayer.so' in a terminal will show them; you would need to delete them manually. then install the flash package again.
<dariuss> just being practical, it's probably not a major difference between Mac and Linux for exposure to security incident
<parmiggiano> Pelo: at least, this once worked for me.
<Pelo> parmiggiano, doing that right now
<Vera_> Bashing-om:  Not quite sure what you mean, but yes, under Chipset / Internal graphics there is an options-thingy for Primary Video controller
<Vera_> Bashing-om: Du you want me to take a pic of the screen with my phone and upload it to Imgur?
<dariuss> whoppaz13: really hard to know.  VPNs are by design difficult to inspect
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Yes, a picture here may well be worth the trouble.
<whoppaz13> dariuss: is there a log file or something I can look at?
<dariuss> whoppaz13: usually there is - I'm not familiar with your vpn client though.  Of course scout out /var/log/syslog and /var/log/ in general
<whoppaz13> I'm using vpnc
<dariuss> whoppaz13: if you can start it from the command line, you might be able to increase debug/log level
<dariuss> whoppaz13: if you're not already doing so, learn to launch from the command line.  Often it will spit out debug info to the terminal
<kruxG3> got a clients computer that wont let him log out or shutdown also if you hit to go to your applications he cant see them and the icons are acting up weird some wont even show on the unity bar thingy ubuntu 14.04
<whoppaz13> dariuss: the vpn you mean?  Yeah I did.  The GUI was acting buggy so I did it through the CLI just to see...  It shows it connects fine.
<kruxG3> any bugs or solutions regarding this ? anybody knows ?
<Pelo> parmiggiano, didn't do sqwat, I'll wait for more updates, I'll give chrome a try in the meantime
<Pelo> thanks guys
<parmiggiano> kruxG3: have you tried to log into unity-2d? at first sight, it sounds like a graphics issue.
<dariuss> whoppaz13: NAT sometimes gets in the way of VPNs
<dariuss> whoppaz13: I always try a packet trace when I don't have better options
<kruxG3> how will i go about doing that ?...
<dariuss> whoppaz13: you can confirm that ICMPs are being sent into tun0 - you can confirm that (encrypted) packets are being sent to the VPN server
<jcrubino> I just compiled postgres from source, what (how do I know) service for systemd to start?
<whoppaz13> dariuss: can you tell me how I can do that?
<dariuss> whoppaz13: tcpdump -i tun0 -n icmp will show you ICMP packets going into the tunnel interface
<parmiggiano> kruxG3: at the login screen, you can choose a session type (small symbol at the right of the user name); there should be 'Ubuntu' and 'Ubuntu 2D' among others. if it's a problem with the graphics driver, 'Ubuntu 2D' should still work.
<whoppaz13> when I connect and check the syslog I get this message "Dec  5 18:14:37 930-eLWhoppers NetworkManager[892]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/tun0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...
<whoppaz13> oops I should've used pastebin sorry
<kruxG3> parmiggiano, he does not have the lil icon to choose from different desktops
<Vera_> Bashing-om:  http://imgur.com/xewQto1
<dariuss> whoppaz13: tcpdump -i <interface> -n host <vpn server> will show you traffic going to the vpn server (most/all encrypted so it can only be used to confirm some transmission, but not what exactly)
<dariuss> whoppaz13: I don't remember if vpnc / cisco vpn has a separate signaling channel from the transmission channel -- but NAT is often a culprit when one channel works fine and the other doesn't
<parmiggiano> kruxG3: is that because he logs in automatically? (without a login screen asking for the password)
<dariuss> whoppaz13: sometimes when you have more than one VPN session up
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Look'n at http://imgur.com/xewQto1 .
<kruxG3> parmiggiano, i am on ligthdm right now.. to log in he has no option for 2d.. if i recall i remember reading some where where they said they were taking that off 14.04
<kruxG3> i can easily log out of mine and select openbox fluxbox or others
<whoppaz13> dariuss: i have more than one VPN setup, but not connected.  Should I just wipe them all out and just setup one and see what happens??
<parmiggiano> kruxG3: oh, and Gnome Classic?
<MrSavage> I tried to make nemo my main file manager and now when I click the recycle bin I get this: Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/applications/nemo.desktop" (Permission denied). Any help?
<dariuss> whoppaz13: don't think so.  If you're getting connected but can't get bidirectional encapsulation - try getting your computer out from behind NAT
<dariuss> whoppaz13: onto a public IP
<dariuss> whoppaz13: it's just one possibility
<kruxG3> parmiggiano, all he got is unity
<Bashing-om> Vera_: That setting "looks" to be correct, however, what are the alternates ?
<kruxG3> if i turn his computer on when i go the dash to look for apps they wont even show
<kruxG3> now i created a new user and was able to log in to that one and see the applications.. but still wont let me shutdown and acts funny it's using a different icon set also
<dariuss> whoppaz13: sometimes there are settings in your client to be NAT friendly
<Bashing-om> Vera_: ^^ there maybe this: " Options: GFX0-GPP-IGFX-PCI (Default) " .
<Vera_> Bashing-om: Pimary video controller options: PCIE/IGFX/PCI (new line) PCI/PCIE/IGFX (new line) IGFX/PCIE/PCI
<parmiggiano> kruxG3: hm... I don't know if I would install another desktop environment just to check whether its the 3D graphics... :(
<dariuss> whoppaz13: sometimes your router providing NAT can only manage one VPN session at a time (and sometimes a stale session will block any new sessions)
<kruxG3> parmiggiano, yeah i am not going to.. it will break unity some how
<dariuss> whoppaz13: I know it sounds wierd - but you can try rebooting your router if it's providing NAT
<kruxG3> i was just saying that in my desktop i have the option to change to unity or gnome etc.. but i see no unity 2d..
<kruxG3> his only got unity install by default so when i go to lightdm to log in i have no option to change just log in
<kruxG3> i think i found a solution
<parmiggiano> (you were right... unity 2D no longer exists in 14.04)
<Vera_> Bashing-om: There's no primary controller options that look like the one you described, unfortunately
<kruxG3> yeah :)..
<parmiggiano> what have you done, kruxG3 ?
<kruxG3> parmiggiano, i don't know is not my box.. some one else
<kruxG3> i am trying to fix it for them :)
<kruxG3> mine works like a charm always..
<justin__> y
<Bashing-om> Vera_: I "think" chang3 that option to " PCIE/IGFX/PCI " - make a written note of the change, if we wqnt to revert back - and in bios settings "save" and exit. let's see what the effect is. As I think we want the PCI(E) to have precidence .
<Bashing-om> want*
<Vera_> Bashing-om: Didn't understand your last sentence - to let the PCI(E) have precedence?
<exitcode1> hmmm. Is there an easy way to remove the Execute permission from a big hierarchy of files without making the directories un-openable?
<UTL> Is anybody available under #ubuntu-touch? I'm not getting a response, so I assumed everybody was "out to lunch".
<daftykins> UTL: it's probably a lot less active, yeah
<mozzarella> guys help
<daftykins> mozzarella: start with a question
<OerHeks> "untouchable"
<UTL> OK. I'll check back later
<xmetal> a question tends to help
<mozzarella> I want to remap some keys using xmodmap
<kruxG3> welp that didnt work
<daftykins> mozzarella: a full question is eeeeeeven better
<daftykins> :)
<parmiggiano> anyone else an idea what could cause Unity to mess up in 14.04?
<mozzarella> this is what I have so far: http://paste.debian.net/135135/
<daftykins> define "unity mess up" ?
<mozzarella> basically, I want to map everything that's on line 3 to 6
<Bashing-om> Vera_: If you set "  PCIE/IGFX/PCI " it changes the priority of what bios passes to the operating system. Not to cloud the issue further "  Igfx refers to the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator," what has Intel got to do with this is a puzzle to me .
<mozzarella> except it doesn't work
<Vera_> Bashing-om: Haha, _everything_ is a puzzle to me! :) Ok, then I save, exit and reboot. *crossing fingers*
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Also what I do not know, nor know how to direct you to tell me is the type of card that you added. could be PCI or PCIE .
<Bashing-om> Vera_: fingers crossed.
<user1_> on the network connections im showing no driver
<MrSavage> How can I make firefox's file browser show thumbnails?
<daftykins> !details | user1_
<ubottu> user1_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<user1_> on the wireless icon in the panel bar if i left click on it and left click information im showing no driver
<daftykins> user1_: if it works, it doesn't matter
<Vera_> Bashing-om: http://imgur.com/7Ixh03a !
<user1_> yeah its online but wondered why was blank space
<daftykins> don't know, not a concern :)
<antonio_> how do I skip the password requirement when turn on my lubuntu?
<antonio_> ?
<daftykins> antonio_: http://www.itworld.com/article/2725495/it-management/how-to-put-lubuntu-into-automatic-login-mode.html
<antonio_> thank you so much
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Look'n http://imgur.com/7Ixh03a .
<Mega1> ubuntu server 14.04 how do you ssh as root
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Have you rebooted once more and the "internal error" persist ? If so, change the card priority to the leading PCI option - and try again .
<Vera_> Bashing-om:  Ok!
<Ben64> Mega1: root ssh is disabled by default and for good reason
<Bashing-om> Vera_: I note that the diagonal split is no longer there when we changed the card priority !
<UTL> Could anybody come to the #ubuntu-touch channel? I just got an idea for my tablet...
<Vera_> Bashing-om: No diagonals, kexagons or any other weird geometry! Hurrah!
#ubuntu 2014-12-06
<Mega1> ben64 this i know
<Mega1> i only need to use it omce
<daftykins> Mega1: SSH in as user then "sudo -i"
<dariuss> Mega1: http://www.ehowstuff.com/how-to-allow-root-to-use-ssh-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<daftykins> that's terrible advice
<Vera_> Bashing-om: Booted agaun. During booting/whateveritiscalled between the Ubuntu-logo with the flowers under, and the actual desktop showing, it gave me a short flash with weird colours in 8-bit chaos, but afterwards the desktop showed and looked very normal indeed! :D
<Vera_> Bashing-om: Do you think I should be concerned with the litle flash, or just leave it be as long as it behaves normally?
<dariuss> The are occassionally things that are extremely difficult to do without direct root access.  The risk can be very relative to the environment.
<Vera_> Bashing-om: Even Chrome and Netflix worked without diagonals! It's amazing! :D
<Bashing-om> Vera_: If it works ! let's leave well enough alone .
<bubbasaures> !cookie | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bubbasaures> tenacious too
<atlantis> hey did i not say one would join
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: Cookies are good ! .. chocolate chip prefered . Sure pleased I got on the right track .
<atlantis> and two would quit
<atlantis> hi
<bubbasaures> That was the heroes journey withe ogres and all, "are you sure that's right" from the greek chorus
<atlantis> it was a yeh k
<atlantis> well sorry to spill your beans
<atlantis> did you have an ubuntu question
<atlantis> lol
<Vera_> Bashing-om: I'd like to marry you, but I'm already taken (and my husband protested at me typing this) and you live on the other side of the freaking world, so that could be a bit difficult but THANK YOU!!!
<erasmus> also most women on irc have big bottoms.
<Vera_> Bashing-om: That was amazingly kind and generous of you, thank you so, so much!
<daftykins> erasmus: inappropriate
<Bashing-om> Vera_: Quite welcome, I too have another half ( she says she deserves a sister wife, but I do not accept that ). Recon I get a gold star beside my name in my Lord's " book of life " ?
<Vera_> A HUGE goldstar with glitter and built-in fireworks! :D
<Vera_> Bashing-om: A HUGE goldstar with glitter and built-in fireworks! :D
<Bashing-om> Vera_: LOL. enjoy .. we find our next adventure, hope you learned a lot and are the more comfortable with this our operating system by choice .
<Enissay> How to copy many files with names starting with 007B ?
<Enissay> cp /path/007* /dest    ?
<Enissay> is that right
<Jordan_U> Enissay: Yes, that should work.
<Enissay> I'm afraid of doing it wroong and maybe deleting em xD
<Enissay> thks <3
<Vera_> Bashing-om: I am definetly more comfortable. Right now I just rebooted again, entered BIOS-setup and changed the sound settings to enable the sound (which was missing) all by myself! So great learning curve, as you said! ay hi to your lovely wife and thanks for borrowing you! :) Good night! :)
<curiousx> Enissay: if you are afraid do: echo cp /path/007* /dest
<Jordan_U> Enissay: One good way to get an idea of how a command's globs will be expanded is to add "echo" before your command as a quick test.
<Enissay> oh, true, I forgot about this one... thks again <3
<bubbasaures> erasmus, You don't have to have the amp at 11 here.
<erasmus> hehe what a great song
<erasmus> I'm impressed you got that.
<bubbasaures> ;)
<Enissay> one more question: I have a huge number of files, how to copy N files at once having no common name string (each time I have to make some tests, so I can't copy all at once)
<Enissay> I have exactly 4100+ files and I want to copy/move 100 of them each time
<Enissay> is it possible ?
<Jordan_U> Enissay: With scripting, yes.
<Enissay> yea I see :(
<Jordan_U> Enissay: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<Enissay> as I said, I have 4100+ files, and I need to move them to another directory in parts (N files every time)
<Enissay> Another question: can I use regex with cp ?
<Enissay> to filter names
<Jordan_U> Enissay: Why do you need to move them in parts? What tests are you running?
<YamakasY> guys with which options do you mount nfs ?
<Enissay> well, it's some program's data... the program crashed and couldnt be launched anymore... when I deleted the folder containing these data, the program ran correctly... Now i'm trying to bring these data back, each time re-launch the app in order to check if everything is loaded correctly...
<ubuntu_> hi
<Enissay> I hope it's clear xD
<OerHeks> YamakasY, this should work : servername:dir /mntpoint nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0 >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#NFS_Client
<ubuntu_> hola
<Enissay> Jordan_U, I found this http://unix.stackexchange.com/q/12976/62874  exactly what I want =)
<Enissay> thanks again <3
<Jordan_U> Enissay: A binary search might be faster than that, but here is an example script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9389461/
<YamakasY> OerHeks: yap, but I have some issues with mkdir() and PHP... I think it are rights
<Jordan_U> Enissay: That answer is aweful, you should never parse the output of "ls" in a script.
<Jordan_U> Enissay: Also note that it doesn't really cover the case of what to do for the next 100 files, only the first 100.
<Enissay> Jordan_U, exactly... Please feel free to post this answer too... it could help too many noobz like me later :)
<Enissay> Jordan_U, trying to understand... it looks like the only thing to change for me is the destination path right ?
<acid_> hi all, wahts up ?
<Jordan_U> Enissay: That and possibly the glob, ('*').
<Enissay> Jordan_U, ow, true, the source...
<Jordan_U> Enissay: I meant to remove the '/tmp/' from '/tmp/destination' for clarity, it was only there so that I could actually test run the script.
<Enissay> Jordan_U, yeah, got it
<Enissay> Jordan_U, one last thing: why using -ge instead of -eq or == ?
<Enissay> or is it the same
<Enissay> Jordan_U, greater than
<Enissay> y@my bad
<Enissay> or equal xD
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> everyone has ubuntu?
<daftykins> not everyone.
<quidnunc> How do I move grub from sda1 to sdc ?
<Enissay> well, i dont... lol
<Jordan_U> quidnunc: What do you mean by "move grub"? What is your end goal.
<quidnunc> grub-install will do the install part, how do I remove the original grub?
<ablest1980> play cs?
<quidnunc> Jordan_U: I have a new root drive I want to use as my boot disk
<Ben64> Enissay: if you don't have ubuntu, you should not be using this channel for support
<ablest1980> got x chat?
<quidnunc> Jordan_U: Is it enough to remove the boot flag?
<Jordan_U> quidnunc: No, neither grub nor your BIOS cares about boot flags.
<daftykins> Ben64: psst... might want help installing.
<Enissay> Ben64, I'm working on an ubuntu server... and yes, I know... I'm not here by mistake xD
<Ben64> daftykins: if you scroll up, the question was nothing about it
<Ben64> Enissay: so you do have ubuntu :|
<Jordan_U> quidnunc: Why not just install grub's boot sector to all of the drives that your BIOS might decide to boot from?
<quidnunc> Jordan_U: I might remove or format the old disk
<quidnunc> Jordan_U: But I guess that doesn't matter
<Jordan_U> quidnunc: Exactly :)
<Enissay> Ben64, not on my local pc... I'm just using an ssh connection to my server... so No and Yes... or whatever, nvm xD
<quidnunc> Jordan_U: Will Ubuntu do the correct thing on updates (will it update grub on each drive? I'm not clear on how grub works)
<Bashing-om> quidnunc: In the event of removing a hard disk, a simple matter to " sudo update-grub " for the change to propogate .
<Jordan_U> Enissay: All of those would work. In any programing language I am personally warry of == for numerical comparisons, as then I have to think about all of the possible ways $i could be incremented twice in one iteration, leading the loop to go on forever rather than stopping at my intended value. And technically in bash '==' is for string comparisons, though again a string comparison would work in this case as well, it's ...
<Jordan_U> ... just a little odd.
<Jordan_U> quidnunc: It will only do the correct thing if you configure the grub-pc package with the correct install devices selected. You can do this by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<quidnunc> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> quidnunc: You're welcome
<Enissay> Jordan_U, I see... thks again :)
<Jordan_U> Enissay: You're welcome :)
<Vino> Earlier a window popped up with a message that said something like, "the applet nm-applet has stopped working. [delete] [don't delete]" I didn't know what it was so I deleted it, turns out it was the network manager applet and now I can't connect to the wireless, or even over a wired connection. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Vino: Are you using Unity or another desktop environment?
<Vino> this ubuntu is somewhat old, it's using whatever came before unity
<Jordan_U> Vino: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Vino> one second let me find it...
<ningu> I have a 2008 macbook currently running ubuntu desktop 14.04. I want this laptop to function as a media server, so I'm wondering if it might make more sense to run ubuntu server on it. but then can I still control things like e.g. what happens when the laptop lid closes?
<timvisher-xubunt> is there a service that is responsible for trackpad input?
<timvisher-xubunt> or some way to jiggle the trackpad handle other than restarting the box?
<bastidrazor> ningu: install the services you want. the only benefit of going to server from desktop is less load.
<timvisher-xubunt> ningu: there won't really be much of a difference i don't thiink
<Vino> Jordan_U, 10.04, and i'm on a lenovo t60
<ningu> bastidrazor: yeah... since it's an old machine I am thinking it might run a little better. but you may be right that it doesn't make a huge difference
<Jordan_U> timvisher-xubunt: What is your end goal / problem?
<sb_> hi
<timvisher-xubunt> and if you're more comfortable with a gui then just go with that
<Richard82> clear
<Richard82> hi
<ningu> timvisher-xubunt: yeah, I am considering that
<timvisher-xubunt> Jordan_U: sometimes, when i unplug my usb mouse, my trackpad no longer responds
<timvisher-xubunt> i typically then have to restart my machine to get it back
<ningu> the main benefit of running the server I think would be more free memory, but I dunno how much running X really uses
<Jordan_U> Vino: Support for the Desktop packages in 10.04 ended last year. You should upgrade to at least 12.04.
<timvisher-xubunt> i'm assuming there's some service that i should be able to restart
<timvisher-xubunt> ningu: you could always disable x by default, but that's a little like installing server and then installing x on top of it.
<Vino> yeah i should :\ i've been putting that off. does that mean i'm out of luck?
<sb_> bye
<Richard82> I have a problem with the command line tool "diff".   In the past,  "diff -r dir1 dir2" gave a me recursive list of all changed files while *showing* the differences!   After the last upgrade && dist-upgrade,  I receive an output telling me  "Common subdirectories: dir1 dir2"  instead of showing the changed files
<timvisher-xubunt> is your goal to run something like plex that does transcoding on the fly or more to serve static media files?
<ningu> you can't go from the desktop install to the server install without reinstalling, I assume
<ningu> timvisher-xubunt: plex
<Jordan_U> Vino: If I help you get connected to the internet will you promise to then upgrade to 12.04?
<Vino> Jordan_U, haha okay :]
<timvisher-xubunt> ningu: ah. well the macbook might strain a little bit, but fwiw i have a comparably powered ultrabook at the moment and am running xubuntu 14.04 with xfce and in most circumstances my load is hovering around .5 to 1
<KEEm> EriC
<KEEm> EriC^can you help me 2 minutes?
<ningu> timvisher-xubunt: yeah it seems decent, it isn't perfectly suited for plex I suppose but it does work
<Jordan_U> Vino: Open a terminal and try simply running "nm-applet", hopefully that will (temporarily) get your network manager applet back.
<hellomiakoda> ick dapergirl
<timvisher-xubunt> of course i'm not doing much transcoding. my plex server is a ~2010 MBP running yosemite, so a significantly more power hungry os and it runs perfectly well, even when transcoding 1080p
<Vino> yeah i've tried running it manually, it doesn't appear
<Vino> but it says it's still installed
<ningu> timvisher-xubunt: yeah I intentionally put ubuntu on it and not yosemite for that reason, for all I know though it would run better under os x :)
<Jordan_U> Vino: Ok, please connect your computer via ethernet then run "ifconfig" and pastebin the output (either by copying the output to a flash drive, or by taking a picture of your screen with your phone or similar).
<timvisher-xubunt> ningu: were the 2008 models 64 bit?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Vino
<ubottu> Vino: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<ningu> timvisher-xubunt: it can run yosemite so I assume so. this is late 2008, first unibody series
<timvisher-xubunt> my main home theater box is a 2006 macbook which requires downsampling to 3 MBps or it just chokes :)
<ningu> hehe
<Vino> Jordan_U, standby
<timvisher-xubunt> but that's running the best os x release evar!
<ningu> lion?
<timvisher-xubunt> snow leopard ;)
<timvisher-xubunt> i still miss it sometimes. :)
<timvisher-xubunt> Jordan_U: does my problem make any sense?
<ningu> timvisher-xubunt: so you don't have any experience running macbooks under ubuntu? I've noticed that even though I disabled the suspend etc. sometimes it takes a little while to "wake up" when I connect via ssh over the local network
<daftykins> timvisher-xubunt: please try and keep the off topic chat to a zero
<timvisher-xubunt> daftykins: certainly
<timvisher-xubunt> ningu: only ever in virtualbox
<timvisher-xubunt> although usually the 'wake up' is more the disk spinning up than anything.
<ningu> yeah that could be it.
<timvisher-xubunt> especially in those old boxes they had slow disks
<timvisher-xubunt> ningu: have you disabled the hard disk sleeping?
<ningu> probably not... dunno if that's a good idea though
<ningu> would rather get as much life out of it as possible
<timvisher-xubunt> yeah. i suppose that would reduce the life of the disk
<Vino> Jordan_U, I don't have a flash drive lying around, here's a manual transcription: http://pastebin.com/qF4T3YkQ I copied that from a machine that works and replaced the values with the actual ones, so the hw address is wrong but everything else should be right
<ningu> it's old already :)
<timvisher-xubunt> yeah. i'm amazed at their longevity
<ningu> I use an external usb drive for the media
<Vino> Jordan_U, more info: I can't ping my router ip even though i'm connected with a wire. also: wlan has all the same stuff
<Jordan_U> Vino: sudo dhclient eth0
<Jordan_U> Vino: If it succeeds you should have an internet connection.
<Vino> hey sorry that computer is in another room. it says "no dhcp offers received, no working leases on persistent database sleeping"
<Vino> Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Vino: It seems like your problem is more with what caused nm-applet to stop working in the first place than with your agreeing to remove it.
<Vino> okay. that seems likely
<Vino> i guess... reinstall the applet?
<Jordan_U> Vino: I assume you've already tried simply rebooting?
<Vino> oh yes, many times
<timvisher-xubunt> is there a way to reload trackpad drivers / discover what they are?
<Vino> a lot of internet pages claim their problem was solved by rebooting, but not this guy
<timvisher-xubunt> the device in the xfce4-setting-manager -> Mouse and Trackpad is SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad if that's of any help
<Jordan_U> Vino: Does you ethernet NIC have any lights on it? If so, what lights are currently shown?
<timvisher-xubunt> plugging my usb mouse back in still works. i have no idea at what point the trackpad stops working yet though
<Diegao> Hi, I tried to update my python on 14.04 to py3.4.2, but I think I messed up. I cant even open the update manager "from gi.repository import Gtk ImportError: No module named 'gi'"
<Jordan_U> Diegao: How did you try to update python and why?
<Diegao> command-not-found its not working also
<Diegao> Jordan_U: i needed to test a bug fix
<timvisher-xubunt> and the trackpad still doesn't work though the external mouse does
<Diegao> Jordan_U: I compiled from the source
<Diegao> following this instructions, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/general/python3.html
<Diegao> I installed all that dependencies
<Vino> Jordan_U, HA bad ethernet cable.
<Vino> Jordan_U, yeah i should have tried that before, sorry to waste your time. i'll make good on my promise though :)
<raykl> hello
<raykl> hi
<Jordan_U> Vino: :)
<raykl> just testing
<raykl> new to this
<Diegao> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<Quoexl> hello everyone
<tetrapixel> Hey.
<Quoexl> I have a strange thing going on, I have an amd x2 box that ran unattended owncloud via the network at my shop, I bring it home, do a reinstall of 12.04 server which it was running before and it will not dhcp on install, just to check the network cards I installed windows and both worked perfectly, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Diegao: That is not the proper way to install any piece of software, and especially python. Uninstall your compiled python, and any other dependencies you installed and you *might* get a working system back.
<Diegao> Jordan_U: how can I uninstall them? apt-get purge?
<Jordan_U> Diegao: No, the problem with installing from source this way is that the package manager has no knowlege of these files at all. "sudo make uninstall" *might* work for some of them, run from within their source directory.
<Diegao> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop
<peur> are you in the working directory where this was installed?
<Jordan_U> Diegao: It may be easier, and will certainly be less error prone, to simply re-install Ubuntu.
<Quoexl> you got your personal data in a seperate partition?
<Diegao> yes, inside the source folder
<Diegao> Jordan_U: yes, but dist-upgrade gets nothing
<UTL> Here we go... Just changed the build.prop on my Nook HD+ so I could get the Ubuntu Dual Boot app. I'm fooling it into thinking it's a Nexus 10 (manta image). Follow me on #ubuntu-touch if you're interested.
<Quoexl> Diegao: what version are you on?
<guest-juZLjD> Hello
<Diegao> Quoexl: 14.04
<guest-juZLjD> I have an Ubuntu user account which I can't use anymore, can anyone help me?
<EriC^^> guest-juZLjD: you can't login?
<guest-juZLjD> I tried a beta version of Firefox Mozilla Aurora, and after I tried to enter a language pack link in the search bar, suddenly all my programs and task bars disappeared
<Quoexl> Diegao: do you have your /home directory in a seperate partition?
<guest-juZLjD> and now when I log in into my normal account, the only thing which I get is a background image.
<guest-juZLjD> And when I right-click, I get a useless dropdown menu with buttons which don't work.
<Quoexl> guest-juZLjD: a BETA version and you dont expect bugs?
<EriC^^> guest-juZLjD: can you try the guest account and see if it works?
<guest-juZLjD> Quoexl: I except bugs, but not such big ones that my account becomes useless.
<Diegao> Quoexl: kinda, I created symlink to another partitions to some folders like downloads, documents that used to be big
<guest-juZLjD> EriC^^: I 'm logged in in my guest account right now. After upgrading it works fine.
<Diegao> this way I dont have my ssd full
<guest-juZLjD> I could do adduser and change my main account to a new one, the problem is that adduser doesn't work neither
<guest-juZLjD> I get the following error:
<Quoexl> Diegao: I'd recommend a reinstall if you dont have a million things installed
<EriC^^> guest-juZLjD: ok, try to rename ~/.config and see if your account works again
<Diegao> =/
<guest-juZLjD> EriC^^: How do I do that?
<Diegao> I have lots of development environment installed =/
<Quoexl> Diegao: except THIS time take 30% of your space for / and 68% for /home
<EriC^^> guest-juZLjD: press ctrl+alt+f1, login, then type mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<Quoexl> then next reinstall all your data is safe
<w23rdst> Hello is deftykins in here?
<EriC^^> * daftykins
<Diegao> Quoexl: what you mean?
<timvisher-xubunt> there's some `lost sync at byte...` messages in syslog here that correspond to the physical interface of the trackpad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9390222/
<guest-juZLjD> EriC^^: Ok, let me try now
<Diegao> cant't i modify some file so the dist-upgrade recognize the new versions of ubuntu?
<Diegao> so I could upgrade via command line
<compdoc> upgrade from an older version of ubuntu?
<Diegao> compdoc: yes
<compdoc> you dont use dist-upgrade for that
<compdoc> dist-upgrade os for the current distrobution
<Diegao> do-release-upgrade?
<compdoc> *distribution
<compdoc> yes, do that one
<Diegao> not working =/
<Diegao> from DistUpgrade.DistUpgradeVersion import VERSION ImportError: No module named 'DistUpgrade'
<w23rdst> Deftykins, please help me, buddy.
<w23rdst> Are you in here?
<Diegao> compdoc: any other option to upgrade from command line/
<Diegao> ?
<Ben64> Diegao: what exactly are you typing, and what version of ubuntu
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: It didn't work, so I had to reboot again.
<Diegao> Ben64: $ sudo do-release-upgrade
<Diegao> Ben64: ubuntu 14.04
<Quoexl> w23rdst: type in the first 5 letters of his name and hit tab, if it fills in, he's here
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: ok, try to rename ~/.gconf
<timvisher-xubunt> there it is. `sudo rmmod psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse`. thanks http://xpapad.wordpress.com/2009/09/09/dealing-with-mouse-and-touchpad-freezes-in-linux/
<Diegao> Ben64: I compiled a new python3 version that messed up
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: if it doesn't work, type sudo service lightdm restart to get the login screen again
<Ben64> Diegao: and upgrading to 14.10 will fix that?
<azizLIGHT> how can i fix this without windows: Error mounting /dev/sdd1 at /media/aziz/3F8C9F1C7FC6BDB1: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdd1" "/media/aziz/3F8C9F1C7FC6BDB1"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0). Failed to mount '/dev/sdd1': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a
<azizLIGHT> hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g. /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation for more details.
<Diegao> Ben64: I think so, at least I hope
<w23rdst> Thanks for the tip, Quoexl . As you can see I am new to IRC.
<Ben64> Diegao: unlikely
<guest-gV6sLY> Ehm, there is no scroll button?
<guest-gV6sLY> In XChat?
<Quoexl> w23rdst: we all were once
<Diegao> python 3.4.2 is deafult in 14.10
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: Type again what you said, I can't scroll up for some reason, I will copy it
<Ben64> Diegao: ok? doesn't fix manually installed stuff
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: there is
<w23rdst> You were also new at some point, Quoexl ?
<Quoexl> w23rdst: back when breezy was out
<guest-gV6sLY> Yes normally there is
<guest-gV6sLY> but for me the scroll button disappeared now
<Diegao> Ben64: any suggestions to fix it manually then?
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: you can use pageup if you want
<Ben64> Diegao: undo what you did
<w23rdst> Quoexl,  you are a good friend.
<guest-gV6sLY> Renaming to ~/gconfold
<guest-gV6sLY> is that safe?
<w23rdst> Quoexl,  you seem like a nice guy.
<Diegao> Ben64: I compiled the source code, make uninstall does not work
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: rename it to ~/.gconfold
<Diegao> and specified to compile on /usr/
<Quoexl> w23rdst: why thank you, lets take this conversation over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: Where is it located?
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: it's in your home dir, ~/.gconf
<w23rdst> ok Quoexl .
<Ben64> Diegao: well, you should read the install file or readme or documentation somewhere
<w23rdst> You are a wise man
<azizLIGHT> am having trouble accessing a ntfs fhaslh drive
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: File doesn't exist, so I can't rename it.
<azizLIGHT> i insert it and i get a big error
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: are you using unity?
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: I use Lubuntu
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: you need to run the command it says to
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: it should be there
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: Supposedly it isn't
<azizLIGHT> Ben64: how can i do that on a linux computer. it says i need to reboot windows twice??
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: try find ~ -iname ".gconf"
<michiwend> hi
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: that part is for the windows install partition
<azizLIGHT> eh?
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: It gives a blank result. None.
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: ok, try to rename ~/.cache
<azizLIGHT> what windows install partition
<azizLIGHT> im confused
<michiwend> im getting "can not allocate memory" errors from different processes on my ubuntu 1404 server. e.g. clamav, apt-get, amavis
<michiwend> i do have enough memory left on the machine
<guest-gV6sLY> Where is it located?
<guest-gV6sLY> Again I get, doesn't exist.
<MrSavage> Hi all I edited my xorg.conf and now all my screens are black on reboot and i can't get ctrl alt f1 to work
<imastupidguest> moderator please : Does anyone know how to get ahold of bobweaver?
<michiwend> http://pastebin.com/C4TycBhS
<michiwend> output of free ^
<imastupidguest> I can give my info to be passed along to him if that seems good
<john38> Anybody know of a good stable ati driver
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: are you doing this from the ctrl+alt+f1?
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: Yes, should I do it somewhere else?
<john38> Anybody know of a good stable ati driver for precise pangolin
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: no, it's odd though
<michiwend> just tried apt-get upgrade: "FATAL -> Failed to fork."
<Jordan_U> john38: The open source drivers for most cards are pretty stable, of course they might not be for your (as yet unspecified) hardware.
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: type id
<john38> Jordan_U, im running ati radeon hd 4200
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: I did, but I can't copy it, so what now?
<Bashing-om> MrSavage: Remind the channel what graphics card you have, and what driver you have installed, and from whence you installed said driver . (maybe can re-generate the Xorg.conf file ) .
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: try replacing ~ with /home/<your username>
<MrSavage> Bashing-om: it was working perfectly find before and i know how to fix it. the problem is that I CAN'T GET INTO A TERMINAL TO FIX IT
<timvisher-xubunt> is there a way to jiggle the key repeat rate handle in xubuntu 14.04? my usb keyboard never seems to inherit the settings until i jiggle them.
<MrSavage> Bashing-om: the screen is black, ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: did id return your username?
<timvisher-xubunt> MrSavage: have an external display?
<john38> Jordan_U, what should i search for in software database
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: I get, can't move to a subdirectory of itself
<Bashing-om> MrSavage: Try to boot from grub's recovery mode ?
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: Yes it did.
<MrSavage> Bashing-om: how do i do that?
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: are you typing mv /home/<your username>/.cache /home/<your username>/.cacheold ?
<Bashing-om> MrSavage: Boot to the grub boot menu -> advanced options -> recovery consol;e -> enable networking ( to mount the hard drive r/w ) -> resume normal boot.
<teaearlgraycold> The version of libmesa I have from the repos is too old to run a game from Steam. How would I go about getting the most recent version, 10.3.3?
<MrSavage> Bashing-om: how do i get into Grub?
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: It says that the directory doesn't exist, so it can't move it
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: Oh, wait a second
<john38> where do i find drivers for a ati radeon hd 4200 graphics card
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: No still doesn't work
<Bashing-om> MrSavage: Reboot and as soon as the bios screen clears, depress and hold the right shift key ( legacy MBR booting) ; EFI it is the escape key that is recognized.
<MrSavage> Bashing-om: how do i enable networking?
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: i don't know what else you could rename, what was wrong with useradd btw?
<blognewb> my god i hate mac!!!!
<Bashing-om> MrSavage: You will see the option to do so once at the recovery console .
<azizLIGHT> how can i open a file with prgram on the launcher by drag/drop from file explorer to the launcher icon? the launcher icon goes up/down and avoids the file when i drag it to it
<blognewb> what a bad experience\
<john38> where do i find drivers for a ati radeon hd 4200 graphics card
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: It gives the error, let me do it again
<shibboleth> john38: amd/ati legacy support site, windows update catalog
<john38> shibboleth, for precise pangolin
<shibboleth> oh, i was think wrong channel
<Quoexl> john38: ati.com
<Bashing-om> john38: That card is legacy status, AMD (ATI) no longer supports it. What you have ( radeon ) is all that is available - blame AMD .
<Jordan_U> john38: Are you having problems with the open source drivers used by default? If so, what problems?
<shibboleth> john: the kernels radeon driver should work just fine
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: I can't enter su anymore
<john38> Jordan_U, no i havent installed it yet but i read in software database that the ati fgllrx is not stable
<shibboleth> john38: there are x-org specific drivers for radeon too
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: With my normal password
<guest-gV6sLY> So I can't see it
<Jordan_U> john38: You haven't installed Ubuntu yet?
<Bashing-om> john38: IF you are willing to run 12.04.1 the ATI drivers are still available for that version of Xserver .
<john38> Jordan_U, yes im on precise now
<Quoexl> please do tell where to get 12.04.1
<john38> Bashing-om, what do i type in software database
<Jordan_U> john38: OK, are you using the drivers that Ubuntu uses by default?
<john38> Jordan_U, yes
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: in the tty, if you type sudo useradd -G sudo,adm <new username>
<Jordan_U> john38: Great. Are you having any problems with them?
<john38> Jordan_U, no
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: what does it say?
<john38> Jordan_U, i just thought i had to install some xorg drivers
<Jordan_U> john38: Then it seems that you've found stable graphics drivers for your card.
<john38> Jordan_U, im using my onboard graphics card cause my video card failed
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: existing lock file /etc/subgid.lock without a PID. cannot lock /etc/subgid
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: Try again later.
<Bashing-om> john38: Terminal command -> X -version to determine the x-server version. Need X-server v1.12 or less for proprietary driver to work .
<Jordan_U> john38: No, the open source drivers are fine. The main downsides of the open drivers are performance and OpenGL features, but since you specified that you care primarily about stability you should be good as you are.
<imastupidguest> Well that sux
<john38> Jordan_U, so i should just leave it like this
<Jordan_U> john38: Yes.
<Bashing-om> john38: +1 ^ . I run open source on old ATI card .. no problems at all .
<Quoexl> compiz is problematic any way you look at it
<john38> Jordan_U, so i guess precise installs proper drivers when new video card is detected right??
<LinuxGold> compiz is cool, but plaqued with so much fork();'s
<Quoexl> I personally run gnome-session-flashback (metacity)
<Bashing-om> john38: My response, yes, unless you explicitly install 12.04.1 you will have the open source driver installed ; -> sudo lshw -C display to see what is .
<LinuxGold> CLI rawkz over any GUI stuff
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: sorry, no idea
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: Ok, I understand. Then I guess I 'm stick with a guest account.
<Quoexl> Bashing-om: where  to get 12.04.1?
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: you can try rebooting
<w23rdst> imastupidguest change your name or ban.
<azizLIGHT> can i connect to a remote host thru ssh without them knowing my username or machine name details like how i login: aziz@mymachine
<john38> Bashing-om, ok
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: But what changes are made? Rebooting has no sense as I already tried to log in for like 20 times.
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: if that doesn't fix it, you can use the recovery to get a root shell
<lyle> I wont start a home media center.  Is Amahi a good place to start?
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: it might fix the lock error
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: How do I use the recovery?
<Bashing-om> Quoexl: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/ . Make sure you get the .1 release .
<john38> Bashing-om, only thing is i dont have unity effects
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: select it in grub under advanced, then press on enable networking and drop to root shell after that
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: you can then run adduser if you want and add a new user
<guest-gV6sLY> EriC^^: I didn't install Ubuntu on this and I don't get what you are saying
<Bashing-om> john38: Sorry, I do not run unity, and do not know how to trouble shoot 'effects' .
<Quoexl> Bashing-om: thank you kindly sir
<john38> Bashing-om, what does precise run??
<Bashing-om> Quoexl: : ))  , what I can do to make all happy .
<EriC^^> guest-gV6sLY: when you boot the pc, hold shift so grub appears, then select advanced
<guest-gV6sLY> Now I understand
<Bashing-om> john38: Precise runs unity for the desktop environment .
<le_goliard> Question: is there a way for the background color of Gnome's terminal window to change when I ssh into another machine ?
<john38> Bashing-om, yeah thats what i mean i have minimal graphics
<Bashing-om> john38: A lot depends on ram .. unity is resource hungry .. got 2 gigs of ram or more ?
<john38> Bashing-om, yeah i got about 8 gigs
<Bashing-om> john38: Jealous is /me . Unity should be flying .
<Bashing-om> john38: Is the open spource driver loaded ? what returns -> sudo lshw -C display <- in the "configuration" line ?
<john38> Bashing-om, B.02.15
<Bashing-om> john38: UnGood . If you are running an old(er) ATI card, and open source driver is installed; should see "  configuration: driver=radeon latency=0 " .
<Synth> hi
<Guest28032> how can I get the details for this server so I can use it on a client
<john38> Bashing-om, what do i do
<SynthAxe> Hello
<Bashing-om> john38: Show the channel what card you do in fact have and the driver that is installed -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit ,  sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit . Pass the resulting URL back to the channel and we will check that output and KNOW what card we are working with .
<john38> Bashing-om, i got a ati radeon hd 4200
<john38> bash
<upsell5> hi.  I want to copy my .ssh/ folder to the current folder I am in.  how can I do this?
<john38> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9390740/
<Bashing-om> john38: -> dpkg -l | grep radeon <- does it give something like " ii  libdrm-radeon1:amd64                  2.4.52-1                             amd64        Userspace interface to radeon-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime
<upsell5> cp -a ~/.ssh .
<upsell5> is that right?
<reisio> upsell5: that'd work
<SynthAxe> How do I check if I have successfully installed wine?
<upsell5> reisio: and I leave off the trailing slash right?  otherwise just the files will get copied
<reisio> upsell5: nope
<reisio> upsell5: ~/.ssh and ~/.ssh/, for 'cp FOO' resolve to the same thing
<reisio> a trailing slash can matter for other commands, though
<upsell5> i always think I should be encrypting my .ssh folder somehow
<john38> Bashing-om, ii  libdrm-radeon1                         2.4.52-1~precise1                       Userspace interface to radeon-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime
<john38> ii  radeontool                             1.6.2-1.1                               utility to control ATI Radeon backlight functions on laptops
<john38> ii  xserver-xorg-video-radeon              1:6.14.99~git20111219.aacbd629-0ubuntu2 X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver
<upsell5> reisio: oh ok, great thanks.
<Bashing-om> john38: see my http://paste.ubuntu.com/9390764/ . AND sudo apt-get install pastebinit.
<reisio> you should... be mindful of what has access to ~/.ssh, yes :)
<reisio> but also ~/, so :p
<Bashing-om> !paste | john38
<ubottu> john38: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> SynthAxe: If you ran "sudo apt-get install wine" then you successfully installed wine. You can now try running Windows applications, and expect varying degrees of success.
<upsell5> reisio: say I am using a cheap linode as a backup to access my servers, I want to put my ssh folder on the cheap linode box, but also encrypt the entire folder
<upsell5> what’s the best way to do that?
<upsell5> or say in case my laptop gets stolen, at least my ssh folder is encrypted.
<reisio> upsell5: mmm, I like encfs, it's simple and straightforward
<reisio> for spot encryptions
<john38> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9390788/
<MrSavage> Hey all i'm having issues with setting up a multi monitor setup by using my mobo and amd card, i've set in my xorg.conf a driver for fglrx for the primary display and intel for the 2nd display. I get black screens on both when I boot up
<MrSavage> it only happens when i set my 2nd screen to the driver intel
<john38> Bashing-om, thats what i get when i run dpkg -l | grep radeon
<Bashing-om> john38: Great, lookin at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9390788/ .
<upsell5> reisio:  i see
<upsell5> what do sysadmins do to lockdown their ssh folder?  they must do that right?
<reisio> upsell5: they disallow others access to their ~/ mostly, I dare say :)
<reisio> but full disk encryption is also popular amongst the security conscious
<reisio> for a remote share, you'd want some other type of encryption, yeah
<upsell5> ok
<reisio> can't rely on remote 3rd parties to encrypt things properly, or even not snoop
<reisio> although arguably they can always watch you you decrypt/authenticate if you do it remotely (as opposed to merely store what was already encrypted remotely)
<Bashing-om> john38: Odd, the open source driver is installed, why does not the interface see it ? show -> sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit .
<john38> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9390841/
<Bashing-om> john38: Pondering http://paste.ubuntu.com/9390841/ .
<john38> Bashing-om, any ideas should i just leave it alone?
<Bashing-om> john38: You are in fact running the open source driver ' radeon ' >> "configuration: driver=radeon latency=0" - from your output. All looks good. I know of nothing else to do for effects .
<john38> Bashing-om, ok well thats alright then thanks for your help
<Bashing-om> john38: NP, help is why we are here ( and to see what I can learn ). If I could do you better, I would - I know of nothing else you can do .
<john38> Bashing-om, ok
<lyle> Home media center.  Help.  Love Ubuntu.  Now I'm ready to do something new.  Could be better with terminal commands.  I mostly cut and paste from web how to sites.  Any suggestions on getting started.   Example learn step one first then...try ....
<SchrodingersScat> what do you want to actually do?
<SoCo_cpp> Can I use the "Network Connections" dialog to add a VPN connection to an OpenVPN server with certificate authentication. I don't really see support for certificate auth. Would I need to additionally install  network-manager-openvpn, or should I try a more robust VPN client?
<lyle> watch recorded shows from other tv's in the house.
<lyle> I think it would be a good way to start learning about servers
<MrSavage_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/557206/how-can-i-get-xorg-to-handle-both-fglrx-and-intel-for-two-devices-getting-segfa
<SchrodingersScat> !info network-manager-openvpn
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.4-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 20 kB, installed size 109 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<SoCo_cpp> ubottu that should work with XFCE right? I see a gnome specific one and talks of a kde specific one.
<ubottu> SoCo_cpp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SoCo_cpp> I almost wonder if I want a standalone VPN client, as the network is something I want to rarely be connected to.
<Mendax> what is the deal I am back
<reisio> the deal is
<Pinkamena_D> does anyone know of a fullscreen whiteboard/drawing program which just supports simple draw and erase, ie for math problems?
<Mendax> no ddeal
<Bashing-om> MrSavage_: https://github.com/beidl/amd-indicator <- This indicator applet allows owners of laptops with AMD/Intel hybrid graphics capabilities to easily switch between the graphics cards without the need of running CCC or terminal commands.
<Mendax> MS Paint
<squinty> lyle:  might want to check out the About for http://kodi.tv/about/    it's in the repo's so can be installed via your fave program installer
<reisio> Pinkamena_D: any graphics editor
<Mendax> 3.1
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | Mendax
<ubottu> Mendax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> SoCo_cpp: worth a shot, see if you like it
<Mendax> I see
<Mendax> i cant talk about microsoft
<MrSavage_> Bashing-om: I don't want to switch between graphic cards. I want to run both my amd card and my motherboard at the SAME time so i can multi monitor. Also I'm not running a laptop, i'm running a desktop.
<Pinkamena_D> gimp is nice but the full screen mode is not really fullscreen
<SchrodingersScat> Mendax: anything that isn't ubuntu support is off topic
<Mendax> ok
<Pinkamena_D> do you know of a similar program which is?
<SoCo_cpp> I'll try this Gadmin VPN client first and if it doesn't work Ill go fore the network manager openvpn route...and barring that, install the openvpn daemon way.
<Bashing-om> MrSavage_: OK, long hard raod, maybe -> mega thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535&highlight=i915&page=86 ; MAFoElffen's .
<lyle> thanks squinty
<le_goliard> Question: is there a way for the background color of Gnome's terminal window to change when I ssh into another machine ?
<MrSavage_> Bashing-om: made a post
<Bashing-om> MrSavage_: Good deal, bet it gets MAFoElffen's interest .
<MrSavage_> and it seems like he's talking about laptops
<MrSavage_> I'M NOT USING A LAPTOP >8|
<Bashing-om> MrSavage_: He do grahics , no discrimination .
<MrSavage_> ah
<MrSavage_> Bashing-om: Who is he?
<MrSavage_> now that i have a headache i'm gonna stop fixing this
<Bashing-om> MrSavage_: I only know him by reputation. Read his thread and you will get to know him .
<MrSavage_> Bashing-om: I would but i have a deadline for a team project
<MrSavage_> :P
<Bashing-om> MrSavage_: Life has a way of doing that .
<SoCo_cpp> So I'm trying to configure Gadmin for OpenVPN client access. Before, using OpenVPN on windows, I've only needed to specify the CA cert, my user cert, and my user key, but Gadmin is requiring additionally a DH key and TA key. Are these some sort of local keys that should be in ~/.ssh somewhere, or am I missing needed certs?
<degva> Hello guys, so I've noticed that the gnome version of ubuntu doesn't save the session like linux mint would do when the battery goes off.
<degva> is there any way I can add that feature to ubuntu gnome (14.04)?
<reisio> probably need only to configure it
<degva> Well, that's I also think I should do haha my question is how?
<SoCo_cpp> screw it, Imma reboot to windows, connect to the vpn and look for them extra certs
<reisio> gj
<Hulio> hi guys, how to convert .zip file to .tar.md5 ?
<Hulio> anyone know?
<Hulio> anyone?
<QuestionMark> it's installed flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.424ubuntu0.14.04.1 and the browser requiere flash 11.1 or higher, what can i do ?
<reisio> Hulio: impossible
<Hulio> why?
<reisio> Hulio: they have nothing to do with one another
<reisio> Hulio: what makes you think you want to?
<bubbasaures> QuestionMark, There is pepperflash in chrome and usable in other browsers.
<Hulio> i have a custom rom  in zip file  to be flash via recovery ..but   i prefer make it flash via ODIN
<QuestionMark> thanks bubbasaures
<jstrem> hi
<daftykins> Hulio: that is not a relevant support query for this channel
<Hulio> reisio, ^^
<Hulio> oh
<Hulio> daftykins, but it is related to ubuntu though....
<daftykins> also, apples + oranges
<daftykins> Hulio: no it is not.
<jstrem> how can I install ubuntu desktop and install it from ubuntu server ?
<Hulio> daftykins, alot of tutorial is showing  make .img to .tar.md5 is okay
<jstrem> well download and install actually.
<reisio> Hulio: what does odin have to do with zip, tar, or md5?
<reisio> Hulio: doesn't sound quite like you've read them properly, those tutorials
<Hulio> reisio, read this: http://androidadn.com/2012/09/how-to-convert-img-files-to-tar-md5-to-do-a-flash-with-odin3/
<Hulio> but that is .img to md5
<daftykins> still irrelevant for this channel, go find an android device or whatever it is channel
<daftykins> even if i knew i would not help you brick some device :>
<Hulio> lol
<reisio> Hulio: okay
<reisio> Hulio: no idea why it's being renamed to .tar.md5, but it wouldn't surprise me if those instructions do work
<jstrem> I don't have a computer. my laptop broke... but I have a dell server with ubuntu 14.04. was wondering if I can put a guide to download ubuntu desktop?
<daftykins> "put a guide" ?
<jstrem> sorry. autocorrect. lol
<jstrem> gui *
<daftykins> does it have a directly attached screen, keyboard and mouse?
<jstrem> yes
<QuestionMark> bubbasaures, work just fine !
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (or) xubuntu-desktop (or) lubuntu-desktop
<daftykins> it'll install tonnes of junk though so be afraid
<bubbasaures> QuestionMark, Cool, it has it's issues but seems you up on getting things going, enjoy.
<jstrem> ok. ty daftykins
<bubbasaures> you're*
<Mendax> about the Ubuntu life
<blithen> hello friends! so I have quite the puzzling situation, google didn't help much. Basically if I set my font to terminus, it crashes whatever I was using. in xfce4.
<Seranok> how long should it take to do tar --extract for a 40MB file?
<Seranok> when i type that command it freezes for multiple minutes
<hamnstar_> Seranok it could take a long time if the compression ratio is set super high
<hamnstar_> although that seems like a stretch for a 40MB file, unless your system is low on resources
<Alissa> How am I able to clear the downloaded http files cache or whatever it is? I re-updated files on my server but neither Firefox nor wget want to grab the new file.
<worble> Why can't I configure grub options in the boot-repair live usb?
<worble> they are grayed out
<abucode> I want USB devices on a particular port automatically mounted at a particular location. I posted the question here some time ago but didn't get any responses. Any help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/555138/automount-usb-connected-a-particular-port-on-a-specific-path
<bubbasaures> worble, Can you post a screenshot of this?
<bubbasaures> worble, On the opening gui second button down is the bootinfo summary only run it and poste the generated url to.
<worble> bubbasaures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9391525/
<worble> bubbasaures: I just installed a new drive, copied root files but I did not correctly configure the bootloader
<worble> bubbasaures: New drive is sdc
<worble> old is sda
<worble> bubbasaures: I'm not sure if I can take a screenshot in the live usb. Is there a hotkey?
<bubbasaures> worble, I don't think it's set up for btrfs have you seen it work ever?
<worble> bubbasaures: What, grub? Or boot-repair?
<bubbasaures> worble, bootrepair
<worble> bubbasaures: No, first time I use it
<digcloud> I'm unable to start php5-fpm in ubuntu 14.04. When I "service php5-fpm start" it shows a process ID, but immediately dies.
<digcloud> In /var/log/upstart/php5-fpm.log I see "PHP:  syntax error, unexpected '=' in Unknown on line 1"
<digcloud> I'm not sure where to look for the equal sign it doesn't like..??
<bubbasaures> worble, Never messed with that partitioning, I assume you could just boot it with supergrub and do a grub install
<bubbasaures> worble, Have you tried booting from sdc?
<bubbasaures> it shows grub in it's mbr
<worble> bubbasaures: but it points to the wrong UUID
<bubbasaures> worble, Ah, you imaged the mbr to?
<bubbasaures> !screenshot | worble here's info
<ubottu> worble here's info: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<bubbasaures> show the greyed out portion
<bobbertson> im switching from arch to ubuntu because i read about how amazon is integrated within the distro! thats awesome! i use amazon to do almost all my shopping
<Hatycat> Yeah same
<Hatycat> I am tired of propriatary software shoving shit down my face
<Hatycat> now with Ubuntu I have the freedom to only search amazon and my local computer
<SchrodingersScat> !language | Hatycat
<ubottu> Hatycat: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<reisio> :)
<bubbasaures> bobbertson, Not actually integrated as any more than a plugin.
<Hatycat> kek
<Hatycat> #rekt
<bobbertson> can the plugin be easily removed
<bubbasaures> yes
<bobbertson> thats crazy!
<bobbertson> why would anyone want to remove it
<bobbertson> amazon is the greatest online shopping site
<Hatycat> ^
<Hatycat> like maybe if it intergrated Newegg that would be intrusive
<worble> bubbasaures: No I did dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<bubbasaures> Not sure europe agrees
<worble> and selected all drives
<bobbertson> amazon actually respects peoples freedom and gives fair pricing
<Hatycat> Can I add the plugin in to Arch assuming I use Unity?
<Hatycat> that was a srs question btw
<reisio> Hatycat: yup
<bobbertson> how much is canonical paying amazon to be able to use their search in this distro?
<reisio> bobbertson: you have it backwards
<worble> bubbasaures: I can't screenshot
<worble> bubbasaures: Going to reboot
<bobbertson> what do you mean reisio
<sonetea> hi /g/
<bubbasaures> worble, This command run how exactly?
<reisio> it's for canonical to make money
<bobbertson> no thats not true quit trolling reisio canonical is a non for profit
<bobbertson> they wouldnt do that
<bobbertson> they pay amazon so that users get to shop at the greatest online retailer
<reisio> canonical is not a not for profit
<bobbertson> so they dont respect my freedom?
<reisio> irrelevant :)
<bobbertson> they are creating the greatest phone though
<sonetea> i wish
<bobbertson> its got a great cost
<bobbertson> its fair
<bobbertson> only $825
<sonetea> it's*
<Hatycat> does the phone come with amazon though? cause then I can see it taking off mad, like the amazon fire did
<sonetea> Is amazon Richard Stallman approved?
<reisio> sarcasm only? :p
<lasers> http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/05/amazon-starts-bricking-hacked-fire-tvs-in-latest-firmware-update/
<Hatycat> uh oh
<Hatycat> Does amazon fire not use free software?
<reisio> shhhh
<Hatycat> I accidently bought one as a christmas present
<Hatycat> may have to return it now
<reisio> fire tvs?
<reisio> sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen
<Hatycat> Cant have my grandma using shit that doesnt respect her freedom
<reisio> Hatycat: you can't disable the updates?
<sonetea> He doesn't want his FireTV to be prone to security bugs
<sonetea> what is he is hacked by someone using Arch!
<Guest23913> how's Xubuntu different than regular Ubuntu?
<anon> hello
<reisio> Guest23913: uses Xfce by default, instead of GNOME+Unity
<sonetea> Guest23913: xubuntu uses the xfce desktop environment
<Hatycat> !g how is Xubunutu different than regular ubuntu
<Hatycat> oh wow
<bobbertson> dont use it Guest23913
<reisio> Guest23913: you can turn Xubuntu to Ubuntu and Ubuntu to Xubuntu, without reinstalling
<bobbertson> use ubuntu
<bobbertson> xubuntu doesnt come with amazon
<reisio> Guest23913: /nick dudemcdude
<Hatycat> yeah bob beat me to it
<sonetea> bobbertson: pls, no shitposting when people actually have questions
<anon> are all of you guys using anonymous?
<QuestionMark> i'm need some application to make flowchart, what do you recommend?
<bobbertson> we all use amazon all the time anyways why would you not want it
<bobbertson> its convenient and helpful
<reisio> anon: using wha?
<grom> dumb terminal question, having trouble googling it - does anyone know what it means to "change directories recursively" as in "-R"
<Hatycat> yeah I am actually serious
<reisio> QuestionMark: eh...
<anon>  anonymous
<lasers> Guest23913: Look at those pretty pictures! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment#Gallery
<reisio> QuestionMark: do you want to make lots, quickly, programmatically, after learning how?
<reisio> QuestionMark: or just draw one tediously?
<Guest23913> so that's the difference! Xfce instead of Unity
<reisio> Guest23913: yup
<bobbertson> it means it does it in reverse grom
<QuestionMark> one like luccidchart
<bobbertson> searches backwards from what you type
<reisio> grom: what command?
<QuestionMark> one like luccidchart reisio
<bobbertson> hence the re in recursive
<anon> are all of you guys using anonymous?
<grom> The command is chmod 777 * -R
<Guest23913> so by modus ponens, Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE
<grom> changing permissions of a folder for plex (headache)
<bubbasaures> Guest23913, There is enough difference your actual research will be better info.
<sonetea> anon: what do you mean?
<reisio> grom: that would apply to all that match *, and all dirs in all that match * as well
<grom> and trying to understand what the -R does
<reisio> grom: it's usually quite a profoundly bad idea to chmod recursively :)
<bobbertson> it searches backwards grom
<anon> i mea using the anonymous hacking tool
<grom> and it's a bad idea?
<reisio> anon: sounds like a question for #scriptkiddies
<reisio> grom: almost always, particularly with chmod 777 :p
<anon> which is me :(
<sonetea> is that actually a channel? lel
<reisio> grom: might talk to #plex
<grom> so...if I'm understanding correctly, -R means that I basically just changed the permissions of every directory since I used *?
<sonetea> gr
<sonetea> grom: *
<sonetea> do this
<sonetea> man chmod
<reisio> grom: if you actually did that, yup
<grom> k
<grom> awesome
<grom> :(
<reisio> usually you can also use '.' instead of '*'
<reisio> with -r
<grom> ah
<grom> that limits it to the current directory?
<reisio> but quite an awful thing to run regardless
<bobbertson> grom an easier way to do what you want is open up the search and type home theater pc or nas and click the one you want to buy off of Amazon
<reisio> no it's just more efficient
<bobbertson> will come pre configured the way you want
<sonetea> reisio: -R*
<grom> plex is annoying in ubuntu
<reisio> -r * says match everything, and recurse
<grom> bobbertson - lol :)
<reisio> -r . says start here, and recurse
<reisio> the end result is the same
<reisio> the latter should always be faster
<reisio> even if you don't notice it :p
<Hatycat> wait is he trying to do this in FreeBSD?
<grom> thank you guys really appreciate your help. I'm going to jump over #plex now as well - thanks for the suggestion
<reisio> why do you ask?
<bobbertson> grom i think you might have accidentally installed slackware
<bobbertson> instead of ubuntu
<bobbertson> it happens sometimes
<reisio> heh
<Loshki> reisio: *are* they the same. * will expand to names which don't begin with dots, but -r . will include them.
<Hatycat> anon plz stop spaming channel
<Hatycat> oh shit I was scrolled up nm
<Hatycat> didnt meant aht
<bobbertson> hes just a troll ignore him
<reisio> Loshki: . does not match a dot, it merely indicates the cwd is the path to start recursing from
<reisio> . says start here, and with -r do everything
<sonetea> does systemd respect my freedom?
<reisio> oh you're saying it'll skip dot files
<Loshki> reisio: I'm saying -r . will include dotfiles in the current directory, -r * will not.
 * reisio rolls eyes
<bobbertson> im trying to find emacs on amazon
<reisio> that's a level of pedantism I consider irrelevant to this convo :D
<bobbertson> want to install it
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<Loshki> reisio: you have a long & successful career in management ahead of you
<bobbertson> i searched for headphones and then bought them off amazon in the desktop and they havent come yet
<reisio> Loshki: if only
<sonetea> bobbertson: here use "sudo emerge emacs"
<bobbertson> can someone help me
<sonetea> and it will install
<MDTech-us_MAN> anybody know of anything that gives a graphical display of the number of ntpd requests
<Loshki> reisio: Well, note I didn't say programming.
<bobbertson> emacs does that MDTech-us_MAN
<reisio> Loshki: I'm pretty sure you said what you said
<reisio> but I could be wrong
<bobbertson> M-x ntpd-gui
<Loshki> reisio: I'm trying to insult you. Please be more cooperative.
<reisio> :D
<bubbasaures> lol
<MDTech-us_MAN> bobbertson
<reisio> there's always one more thing you can know
<MDTech-us_MAN> where do I find ntpd-gui?
<bobbertson> do sudo apt-get install emacs
<reisio> doesn't make it particularly relevant to the discussion at hand
<bobbertson> and then open that up and press alt+x and type ntpd-gui
<bobbertson> press enter
<sonetea> >apt-get
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<sonetea> this isn't 1990 anymore
<MDTech-us_MAN> thx!
<bobbertson> no problem
<bobbertson> sign up for your free trial of amazon prime for more ubuntu related help
<netlar> heh??
<sonetea> bobbertson: I have bad news for you
<sonetea> there wont be anymore amazon in Unity8
<bobbertson> WHY?!
 * Hatycat drops soap
<Hatycat> NOOO
<Hatycat> did they switch to newegg?
<Hatycat> cause if thats teh case Im switching to mint
<netlar> sonetea: Is the interface changing a lot from Unity 7?
<sonetea> apparently some neckbeards (probably using gentoo) forced Shuttlesworth to sign a document stating that he won't use amazon in the next release
<sonetea> netlar: i don't believe so
<bobbertson> UHG! the male patriarchy does it again!
<netlar> sonetea: Good I love Unity
<bobbertson> way to be savages and ruin the world
<ilk> i wont use ubuntu ever again
<Hatycat> stallman, and his gang of misfits after my amazon plugins
<ilk> thats it for mew
<bobbertson> if females didnt have a wage gap this wouldnt have happened
 * bubbasaures reaches for the bullhorn
<bobbertson> if canonical had a female CEO we would still have Amazon right now
<bobbertson> way to take away our favorite online retailer
<sonetea> bobbertson: maybe gnome will add it
<Hatycat> yeah because women love shopping, but because of oppresion we only make 0.84C on the dollar so we cant afford to shop on amazon from Unity
<sonetea> they seem to like feminists
<bobbertson> women help make the economy go around, men are filthy communists
<bobbertson> thats why women should be in charge
<bobbertson> its the new way, its progressive
<bobbertson> its equal
<Hatycat> yah look at yahoo
<Hatycat> They would be top search engine without oppression
<bobbertson> ^
<Hatycat> Ubuntu should default to yahoo
<Hatycat> cause equal
<bobbertson> yahoo is the greatest search engine
<Mendax> I think of all the education that I missed
<bobbertson> yahoo didnt become the number 1 most used search engine from nothing
<bobbertson> its the female CEO that made it all
<bobbertson> geocities was revolutionary, now it is the biggest web host of all time and growing
<reisio> cities made out of chevrolets
<sonetea> >windows 7
<MDTech-us_MAN> bobbertson
<sonetea> Hatycat: i think you need to check your privillege
<MDTech-us_MAN> ntpd-gui [No match]
<Hatycat> sonetea, b..b...b..bbut muh vidya
<sonetea> too late now
<bobbertson> oh ya you need to install the plugin i forgot
<bobbertson> just a sec let me find the name
<Hatycat> I swear nothing but free software on my other boot
<sonetea> it's either install gentoo or don't even bother using linux at all
<sonetea> ubuntu*
<bobbertson> sudo apt-get install netbeans
<mastershake> hey guys i have a chromebook that long story short i bypased googles kernel signatures enabling me to install diff *nixs so i want to install an ubuntu server "lite" , since the chromebook only has a 12 gig solid state ...any suggesstions?
<bobbertson> MDTech-us_MAN
<Hatycat> please write ubisoft a letter demanding FC4 on linux and I will stop running windows
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<mastershake> can i download like ubuntu server 10.01 or something liek that?
<sonetea> mastershake: start from a netinstall
<sonetea> and maybe install xubuntu or lubuntu
<sonetea> or you can go ricer and install openbox or some obscure tiling WM
<Hatycat> >using  a GUI
<Hatycat> plebs
<bobbertson> is there a tiling window manager with amazon integration
<Hatycat> whats the point of a computer why not just get an ipad at that point?
<teward> Hatycat: do you have an actual question?  If not, please don't add unnecessary noise to the channel.
<sonetea> bobbertson: haskell has amazon backdoors
<sonetea> so try xmonad
<icloud> !snippet
<icloud> hi all, any screen shot tool like windows snippet? i don't want the full screen just boxed section with mouse
<sonetea> yeah
<bobbertson> can i install ubuntu on my ps4
<teward> icloud: the screenshot tool allows you to snip a selected section of your screen
<bobbertson> ps4 is based on ubuntu
<sonetea> icloud: Ubuntu has one already installed
<Hatycat> bobbertson, no but you can manually browse amazon.com :/
<teward> icloud: and the tool is already there.  open the dash and type in 'screenshot'
<icloud> oh awesome
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://askubuntu.com/questions/346864/how-do-i-take-a-screenshot
<icloud> teward, sonetea thanks abunch
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<MDTech-us_MAN> there is also the Print Screen button, icloud
<excalibr> Any of you here code in C? Could you please help me with my patch code
<teward> MDTech-us_MAN: he wants to do small screen snippets
<Hatycat> C is misogynist programming language
<teward> MDTech-us_MAN: not a full desktop screenshot (which printscreen does)
<reisio> Hatycat: best kind
<excalibr> Hatycat, trying to patch something in network manager applet
<MDTech-us_MAN> teward, well, its an option too
<max_> top of the day to everyone
<reisio> g'day
<excalibr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9383196/
<lotuspsychje> excalibr: check the ##programming guys
<MDTech-us_MAN> didn't notice it
<reisio> all the best women hate women
<sonetea> yeah, use a proper female respecting language
<sonetea> like scratch
<MDTech-us_MAN> bobbertson, still installing
<bobbertson> excalibr consider using C+= instead its better for what you are trying to do
<MDTech-us_MAN> over 200MB of packages
<excalibr> bobbertson, look at the link
<bobbertson> ya MDTech-us_MAN its a collection of a bunch of useful tools
<bobbertson> networking monitoring guis and stuff too
<bobbertson> of all kinds
<bobbertson> https://gitorious.org/c-plus-equality/c-plus-equality/source/cefcfb4276889bd3833c539225a9cdfd3eb16d33:README.md
<sonetea> I came up with one of the rules for C+=
<sonetea> im basically a C+= creator i guess
<MDTech-us_MAN> sonetea, lol
<Hatycat> Sonderblade, plz do a reddit AMA
<Hatycat> oops sonetea **
<linux> is java a good learning language for beginers
<Hatycat> to many peeps ITC
<bobbertson> no linux
<Hatycat> linux, yes that or python
<reisio> linux: nope
<excalibr> since when this channel has become a chat channel now?
<Hatycat> JK neither respect your friend
<sonetea> linux: yeah
<linux> whats a good one
<reisio> linux: Python
<Hatycat> only use Assmbly code
<MDTech-us_MAN> bobbertson, still no match
<icloud> linux,  python
<reisio> linux: http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/
<bobbertson> strange MDTech-us_MAN
<sonetea> java is great for a beginner
<bobbertson> try launching netbeans
<linux> ahh ok thx
<reisio> linux: that'll teach you both Python and programming in general
<reisio> good book
<MDTech-us_MAN> bobbertson, how?
<icloud> sonetea, actually that is true to, to really learn it java is good
<sonetea> there's so much newbs that use it that there's literally answers to every question you could have
<reisio> Java™ is quite terrible
<sonetea> like a certain linux distro :^)
<icloud> but python you can start coding cool stuff right away
<reisio> it's being replaced with Python even at universities
<reisio> who were paid to teach Java™
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phunyguy> Hatycat: what are you on about?
<phunyguy> yes please stick to ubuntu support in here.
<excalibr> !ot > Hatycat
<ubottu> Hatycat, please see my private message
<bobbertson> type netbeans in terminal MDTech-us_MAN
<excalibr> !ot > bobbertson
<ubottu> bobbertson, please see my private message
<icloud> yeah that's true go to #ubuntu-offtopic sorry guys
<mastershake> is there a "disk cleanup" option in ubuntu?
<bobbertson> im providing support obottu
<sonetea> java is quite terrible for actual programming
<lotuspsychje> mastershake: bleachbit is very handy
<sonetea> but as a learning language it's good
<MDTech-us_MAN> bobbertson, I don't have x installed
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | mastershake
<ubottu> mastershake: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<MDTech-us_MAN> *sigh*
<phunyguy> sonetea: you too.  This is ubuntu support only.
<bobbertson> well you need X to use a gui anyways
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh well
<sonetea> k
<mastershake> awesome! thanks
<MDTech-us_MAN> is 512 MB enough for a gui?
<MDTech-us_MAN> of ram I mean
<reisio> sure
<reisio> ram is frequently quite cheap, though
<bobbertson> depends
<reisio> you could conceivably get 400% more ram for about $20
<MDTech-us_MAN> gnome is too bulky for it
<reisio> as bobbertson said, it depends
<reisio> GNOME is bulky no matter how much ram you have :P
<bobbertson> i didnt like gnome it didnt give me amazon shopping results :/
<xmetal> wow @ gnomeshell attempt on 512MB
<bobbertson> i had to reinstall unity
<MDTech-us_MAN> well,
<phunyguy> guys, seriously.  This isn't the place to discuss hardware upgrades.
<symbiosisstarshi> Is using GStreamer the generally accepted standard way to play mp3 files or is there some other set of codecs which should be used?
<MDTech-us_MAN> all i need to do is view logs
<MDTech-us_MAN> thats all
<reisio> bobbertson: heh
<symbiosisstarshi> Ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> symbiosisstarshi: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<sonetea> symbiosisstarshi: it's gstreamer
<MDTech-us_MAN> its not a pc I do work on or anything
<MDTech-us_MAN> in fact its a VM
<reisio> phunyguy: who's discussing hardware upgrades?
<symbiosisstarshi> lotuspsychje: I was just about to but wanted to confirm that this was still the appropriate mechanism.  Thank you
<knet22> hello
<daftykins> reisio: ooh you little scamp
<phunyguy> reisio: besides you?
<reisio> 'lo knet22
<MDTech-us_MAN> so, what is a good gui?
<lotuspsychje> this channel isnt to discuss
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<reisio> phunyguy: not that I was, but it'd be interesting if you did find someone "else"
<reisio> daftykins: ohai
<knet22> i have ubuntu 15.04
<MDTech-us_MAN> :|
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: the one you like
<sonetea> is #ubuntu-dicuss dead?
<phunyguy> knet22: #ubuntu+1 for that.
<mastershake> guys im screwed i literally cant do anything because my disk is full and idk what to do
<mastershake> i cant even tab complete
<knet22> oh ok thanks
<xmetal> uh oh
<reisio> mastershake: sudo su
<reisio> mastershake: then free up some space
<xmetal> if i could get to a terminal i'd look at files inside /tmp and clear some stuff out
<MDTech-us_MAN> reisio, I mean the lightest one
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: the lightest you might find horrible
<xmetal> (if i were you i meant)
<bobbertson> ubottu please stop spamming that message
<ubottu> bobbertson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobbertson> thank you
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: or at least not without a learning curve
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: LXDE is quite light
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: Xfce is quite light and quite similar to GNOME
<mastershake> hmm okay let me see what i can do
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: and fine for 512MB, if that's what you were after
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> i'll try xfce
<knet22> any good antivirus for ubuntu ?
<reisio> the more dedicated graphics hardware you have, the less ram matters for a DE
<xmetal> all i will say Is I wouldn't try Unity on a PC with only 512MB (the rest is off topic so i will leave my comment there)
<reisio> knet22: clamav
<knet22> mmm
<reisio> xmetal: 's'more to do with graphics hardware than ram, again
<MDTech-us_MAN> reisio, it just onboard graphics
<knet22> never heard
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: k
<reisio> knet22: more useful for servers
<reisio> as GNU/Linux has virtually zero actually threatening bits of badware
<reisio> so it's more about protecting other OSes that the server interacts with
<MDTech-us_MAN> wow!
<MDTech-us_MAN> only 935 packages
<reisio> or for saving your bandwidth
<MDTech-us_MAN> and 1.3GB of space
<reisio> an email virus can eat up a lot of bandwidth, and cash
<knet22> and a good firewall?
<reisio> knet22: a good firewall frontend...
<reisio> I don't keep track
<reisio> knet22: ufw, maybe
<phunyguy> gufw
<phunyguy> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.10.1-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 697 kB, installed size 2899 kB
<phunyguy> great package
<knet22> oh nice
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy: can you join #ubuntu-discuss for a min
<reisio> knet22: http://alternativeto.net/software/ufw/?platform=linux or firestarter
<icloud> MDTech-us_MAN, you can try lxde which is probably lighter, or you can use xmonad which is really light.  but its a little harder to set up
<knet22> is it hard to use it?
<MDTech-us_MAN> well, its already loading
<reisio> xmonad is lighter, but you'd have to learn how to use it
<reisio> it's also lighter because it isn't a desktop environment so much as just a manager of windows, a window manager
<MDTech-us_MAN> I'll just let it suck up my internet while I sleep
<MDTech-us_MAN> lol
<reisio> anyways
<phunyguy> ok, this really isn't support related at all.
<MDTech-us_MAN> good night
<reisio> 512MB may not be much compared to a new box of today
<reisio> it's still plenty for a DE
<MDTech-us_MAN> reisio, its ONE of the vms on a 16GB ram box
<phunyguy> would be more suited for #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss if you want to talk about ubuntu but don't have an actual support question.
<MDTech-us_MAN> but anyway
<MDTech-us_MAN> time to afk
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: hah
<bynarie> i have a windows partition(/dev/sda4, NTFS) mounted under /home/user/windows. When im in that folder, I cant just hit the delete key to delete files. It gives an error about "unable to find or create a trash directory". I have to manually right click and select delete. Any ideas on how to fix this???
<icloud> !ubuntu-discuss | icloud
<reisio> bynarie: mmm, in ordinary Ubuntu?
<bynarie> yep
<knet22> what's the difference between 14.04 LTS and 14.10?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | knet22
<ubottu> knet22: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<reisio> bynarie: well you could make a .local trash dir there, I guess
<reisio> bynarie: if you actually want it to move them to trash, and not delete them
<reisio> knet22: .04 is from april, .10 from october
<bynarie> the .Trash-1000 folder?
<reisio> bynarie: whatever it's called, in ~/.local/
<knet22> what's the most used?
<knet22> 04 ?
<bynarie> i just want to be able to hit the delete key
<reisio> knet22: does it matter?
<knet22> yes
<reisio> knet22: does it really? :)
<reisio> bynarie: okay
<bubbasaures> bynarie, gksudo dconf-editor and set a delete
<bynarie> i think i found the answer.. thanks for your help
<reisio> gj
<knet22> i need to know :P
<reisio> more people probably use .04
<reisio> I would wager for not-particularly-logical reasons, however
<knet22> there are some stats?
<reisio> undoubtedly
<bynarie> knet22, i use 14.10. personally for me, its faster
<knet22> :)
<reisio> newer things frequently are
<bynarie> yeep
<bynarie> knet22, but for the most part... 04 and 10 are fairly the same exact thing
<bynarie> minor differences
<k2gremlin> Anyone know of a general discussion VM channel?
<reisio> k2gremlin: usually one picks the software being used
<k2gremlin> Well I tried #ESXi and no on there lol
<reisio> although if you were using Gentoo you could go to #gentoo-virtualization ;)
<reisio> #vmware, methinks
<reisio> /msg alis list *vmware*
<knet22> why so many people use ubuntu?
<reisio> 'cause
<reisio> it's a thing that does something they like doing
<knet22> it's free?
<reisio> it is free
<knet22> i think because it's free :P
<reisio> I'm sure that plays a part
<sonetea> knet22: has to do a lot with their image a few years ago
<bynarie> a lot of people use debian in general.. not just ubuntu
<Mov|juna> but if u want, u can pay to the foundation
<knet22> u mean donate?
<reisio> or you can pay me
<phunyguy> HEY.  This is not the channel for general chatter.  I am not going to warn again.  Please take it elsewhere.
<knet22> what is the channel for general chat
<sonetea> #ubuntu-discuss
<phunyguy> #ubuntu-offtopic
<phunyguy> -offtopic being the one with actual people in it.
<Mov|juna> oups, phunyguy wants to sleep
<bynarie> LoL^^
<bynarie> "actual people"
<phunyguy> no, I just want this channel to maintain a support-only atmosphere.
<mastershake> there's only 512kb in /tmp
<mastershake> idk wtf to do
<reisio> heh
<phunyguy> !wtf
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mastershake> ubetbootin wont even let me burn from one exteranl to another usb
<lotuspsychje> mastershake: try to clean the firefox tmp folder also
<reisio> hard to support with you complaining so much
 * reisio yawns
<bynarie> i got the trash issue fixed guys.. i had to create a .Trash-100 folder and now the delete key works.. FYI
<bynarie> thanks
<reisio> bynarie: gj
<reisio> phunyguy: that was your support, right?
<reisio> oh wait that was me
<phunyguy> drop it, please.
<reisio> my mistake
<reisio> drop what?
<Ankoran> when you compiled and installed something from source like make install is there a command to remove it all like make remove or something?
<lotuspsychje> !compile | Ankoran
<ubottu> Ankoran: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<reisio> Ankoran: nope
<bynarie> ** .Trash-1000
<reisio> Ankoran: use checkinstall if you can
<reisio> bynarie: :)
<Ankoran> ok just need to reinstall something but i can wuipe out the configs i guess to start clean the code is fine
<reisio> Ankoran: if you reinstall it, you can watch what it adds
<reisio> and use that to know what to remove
<Ankoran> i didntwant to use the ubuntu asterisk package it was not latest
<Ankoran> i know where it put everything i just was wondering if there was a command to do it quicker
<bynarie> does apt/synaptic not keep track of compiled packages?
<bynarie> or even dpkg
<reisio> Ankoran: if you use checkinstall :)
<bynarie> i guess it prolly wouldnt
<reisio> bynarie: not unless you compiled'm using its tools
<bynarie> ok
<phunyguy> Ankoran: you can usually set the prefix dir to something to isolate it all to one folder
<phunyguy> ./configure --prefix="/usr/local" for example
<Ankoran> thanks phunyguy i got it all removed now
<phunyguy> k
<reisio> aw, you didn't have to actually support someone just for me, phunyguy :p
<reisio> now my log of you not supporting anyone ever is ruined :D
<bynarie> lol
<Ankoran> i just wrote a quick bash script to delete all asterisk stuff since I knew where it was going
<reisio> Ankoran: that's cheating
<phunyguy> I asked you to drop it.
<Ankoran> phunyguy, is a buddy
<reisio> phunyguy: drop what?
<phunyguy> the offtopic chatter.
<reisio> you're the one talking about chatter
<phunyguy> yes, I am allowed to ask it to stop.
<sonetea> reisio: phunyguy, has a point. This is a channel for ubuntu support, and shouldn't be used on anything not ubuntu related.
<reisio> sonetea: I don't think that was his point, he meant ubuntu _support_ related
<bynarie> come on fellas.. lets just be friendly and not have trouble
<bynarie> =]
<sonetea> If you don't like it you can fork the irc channel :^)
<phunyguy> yes, please, let's.
<reisio> so true
<bynarie> reisio.. i know you have helped me on some issues in the past so i appreciate your efforts
<bynarie> and you too phunyguy
 * phunyguy nods
 * daftykins shakes his head
 * reisio doesn't emote 'cause it's off topic
 * reisio rolls eyes though, that's vital to support
<bynarie> daftykins, you as well
<reisio> daftykins: you too
<daftykins> can the circle-jerk stop and get back to the purpose of the channel now?
<daftykins> night night \o
<reisio> I'm pretty sure it's just going to be quiet until enough new people who haven't seen phunyguy whining have joined
<reisio> mission accomplished
<jstrem> that's confusing
<BUSY> where can i find wine support?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | BUSY
<ubottu> BUSY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rww> BUSY: here (if you're using Ubuntu underneath it) or #winehq
<symbiosisstarshi> BUSY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<grom> how do I change the ownership of a directory? I'm trying to remove it, and it won't allow me
<BUSY> dota is running poorly on native steam linux and i wanted to give it a try via wine, but i'm super clueless as to what to do. i am dual booting and i have the win exes already in another partition, can i reuse those or do i need to start from scratch?
<lotuspsychje> !permissions | grom
<ubottu> grom: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<BUSY> it's listed as platinum, which looks to be the best category, but there are 0 directions
<BUSY> i'm unfamiliar with wine as a platform at all
<BUSY> can i reuse all of the win files? or is it more common to start off with an install?
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: did you check if your game is on playonlinux?
<BUSY> lotuspsychje: it's not. it's through steam, which has its own native ubuntu client, but it just seems like a different set of drivers causing overheating and glitchy cpu results.
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: i dont think wine will result better, did you try other grafix drivers?
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: tweak your ubuntu system to optimized gaming
<BUSY> wasn't even sure where to look, this was my first idea because it runs fine on the windows boot
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: maybe this can help: http://www.howtogeek.com/132549/6-tips-for-improving-game-performance-with-steam-on-linux/
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: i would tweak swappiness and install preload also, clean your system and such
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | BUSY
<ubottu> BUSY: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<BUSY> lotuspsychje: what do you mean by tweak swappiness?
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: default its on 60, you can tweak value to 10, make system bit faster
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Nekker> quit
<bynarie> BUSY, swappiness is a setting that determines when the swap will kick in
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: the smoother your system operates, the smoother steam will flow
<BUSY> i think i'll double the size of my swap partition also
<BUSY> from what i'm reading
<BUSY> but i guess i'll have to resize from a live gparted disk
<bynarie> BUSY, sudo swapoff -a
<bynarie> then resize
<bynarie> then swapon -a
<BUSY> i have to extend from the ubuntu boot partition i'm on though :(
<bynarie> oh ok
<bynarie> yea prolly have to boot from live cd or usb
<BUSY> it's ok i've got one handy anyway
<BUSY> just going to read through the rest of this before i take it on
<bynarie> busy, run "cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness"
<bynarie> it will give your settings
<BUSY> yeah 60 as mentioned
<lotuspsychje> set to 10
<BUSY> just in vi or something?
<BUSY> can i just edit that file
<lotuspsychje> yep or gedit
<bynarie> yep
<bynarie> but thats not the file you edit
<BUSY> yeah, can't open file for writing
<lotuspsychje> gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<bynarie> "sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf"
<bynarie> vm.swappiness=10
<BUSY> no similar line exists, just create it?
<bynarie> yep
<bynarie> it doesnt exist
<BUSY> will take a reboot to change the process or will swapoff above work?
<bynarie> so basically when you set vm.swappiness=10, thats telling linux to start using swap when u only have around 10% of physical ram left
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: after you installed preload, might be usefull to reboot also
<BUSY> wouldn't higher be better though?
<bynarie> busy, after you save the file.... goto term and do "sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10"
<bynarie> that will make it live
<BUSY> yep!
<bynarie> BUSY, how much ram you got?
<BUSY> 2g
<BUSY> and 2g swap also
<bynarie> BUSY, IMO i would set swappiness to about 50 or 60
<BUSY> yeah i feel that a lower number would only hurt?
<bynarie> it would depend
<bynarie> i have 32GB of ram, so mine is set to 10
<lotuspsychje> i would try 10, see how things go
<lotuspsychje> you can always change after
<bynarie> true^^
<bynarie> play with the settings and see what works for you
<BUSY> why am i throttling the swap use though? don't i want to utilize it more?
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: the overall system smoothness will have good effect on steam
<BUSY> ok
<bynarie> open task manager and see what your memory usage is... base it off of that
<bynarie> the higher your usage, the higher setting
<bynarie> but lotuspsychje is right.. steam will perform much better on ram instead of swap file
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: buy an ssd for ubuntu can be real ahndy also :p
<lotuspsychje> handy
<bynarie> no doubt
<BUSY> i honestly thought it was just the cpu working too hard, but maybe a bit more ram or a smoother drive would help with that
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: yes it will, all small tweaks can help you
<bynarie> BUSY, definitely need more ram if you are gaming
<BUSY> it's a bummer because it works fine on windows D:
<BUSY> just too much process to reboot all the time
<bynarie> lotuspsychje, thanks for the firmware insight.. i looked into my other crucial ssd and that one needs a firmware update too
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: no sweat :p
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: tweak your startup items too, the less unwanted services the better
<bynarie> BUSY, i have pretty good hardware and steam runs like crap for me on linux too
<BUSY> where can i find those lotuspsychje?
<bynarie> core i7 3.4ghz cpu, 32gb ram, geforce 770m, and SSD.. still runs like crap
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: in startup items icon, lemme find you command to show full list
<bynarie> menu->settings->session and startup
<lotuspsychje> BUSY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<BUSY> XD bluetooth manager
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: that makes no sense steam cant run fine on your specs..
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: did you read that gaming url above?
<bynarie> i didnt see url, can u post again
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: http://www.howtogeek.com/132549/6-tips-for-improving-game-performance-with-steam-on-linux/
<bynarie> thx
<bynarie> hmmmmm
<bynarie> maybe its because its trying to use my intel card
<bynarie> and the game is old.. its CS 1.6
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: omg :p thats should be rocketfast on your specs
<bynarie> u would think so right? lol.. i get like 25 fps
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: your on 14.10?
<bynarie> i know something aint configured right
<bynarie> yea 14.10
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: what i would do, is a fresh 14.04 with updates/cable on during setup
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: and make sure bios is set on your main grafix card
<bynarie> that is EXACTLY what i did lol
<bynarie> i started with 14.04 and upgraded
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: did it run better on 14.04?
<bynarie> bios has no setting for video card preference... they both run..
<bynarie> i didnt try it
<bynarie> i can choose my video card with nvidia-settings tho
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: 14.10 is just for 9months right, maybe try switching drivers on 14.04 first
<bynarie> ok
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: your system should be a bomb :p
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: and your evo firmware first :p
<bynarie> well atleast i do kno that i am using the right driver.. nvidia proprietary
<bynarie> gotcha!
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: the right driver, is the one that runs smoothest
<bynarie> yep.. which happens to be the nvidia
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: dont your additional drivers have more drivers to show?
<bynarie> nvidia and noveua x.org or w/e
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: i would go back to trusty, see how your steam runs there
<Jeeves_Moss> hey everyone, I'm doing a fresh install of Zabbix on a Ubuntu system, but i'm getting an error.  The error is http://pastebin.com/4GTr5Pge
<disto> hello
<AlbertoCG> disto, hello
<SynthAxe> whats up
<disto> AlbertoCG hi
<disto> macosx and ubuntu both they come from unix right ?
<SynthAxe> yes
<disto> but how ?
<disto> i mean macos is closed protochol right ?
<bynarie> disto
<bynarie> mac os didnt come from unix exactly... macos IS unix... mac os is technically a unix specification OS
<SynthAxe> does wine support outlook 2013 and lync?
<Ben64> !appdb | SynthAxe
<ubottu> SynthAxe: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nrdb> I am testing a ltsp setup (using VMs) when I boot the client it does start ... but does't show a login request ... I have lts.conf setup for "shell" and "ldm" ... I can switch to the "shell" screen ... but the "ldm" only shows a "_" (i.e. its blank) ... can I manually start ldm from the "shell" screen?
<justus> hey i have a corrupt file
<bynarie> linux is technically a UNIX CLONE... and as we all know.. ubuntu is just a linux distro.. technically its GNU/linux.. linux being the KERNEL
<justus> Hi guys
<bynarie> hi justus
<bynarie> whats corrupt
<justus> i have a corrupt file that is permissions blocked
<codex_> hi
<justus> i am in root mode
<justus> in ubuntu
<levo> i'v got a BM338 Hauwei wimax usb modem. my os is ubuntu 14.04.1. i tried to use "wimaxc" to search the device and connect via it to the internet but i got "ERROR: Device I/O control request failed." which after googling i found out is due to my 64bit arch, is there any way for me to successfully connect to the internet via this device on this OS?
<codex_> has anyone here run the doomsday engine?
<Ben64> justus: explain more, pastebin anything that would help us understand, tell us what you want to accomplish
<justus> Sure
<nrdb> justus, what about the directory that file is in?
<justus> symbolic link in /usr/local/bin/.
<justus> i am trying to create a symbolic link
<justus> to that folder
<justus> and
<codex_> I'm having a problem with doomsday and I can't find anything helpful on the web
<justus> there is a file that already exists with the same name
<justus> i cant delete
<justus> which is corrupt
<justus> and i need to delete
<Ben64> justus: it would really help if you explained it more concisely, on one line, and pastebin exactly what you're talking about
<codex_> when I run dooms day, and start any wad file, the player walks in cirles to the left
<codex_> can't get rid of it
<nrdb> justus, don't use <enter> as punctuation.
<justus> do you mean in chat?
<bynarie> yes
<justus> Sorry!
<justus> Let me pastbin this
<bynarie> good call justus
<SynthAxe> why cant i install a windows app that is on the wine appdb via wine
<nrdb> I am testing a ltsp setup (using VMs) when I boot the client it does start ... but does't show a login request ... I have lts.conf setup for "shell" and "ldm" ... I can switch to the "shell" screen ... but the "ldm" only shows a "_" (i.e. its blank) ... can I manually start ldm from the "shell" screen?
<Ben64> SynthAxe: follow the instructions on the appdb, for help with wine, join #winehq
<SynthAxe> thanks
<bynarie> SynthAxe, dont use wine
<bynarie> use whiskey!
<Ben64> bynarie: that's not helpful
<bynarie> sheesh its just a joke
<bynarie> sorry
<Ben64> yeah, but jokes don't belong in the support channel is all
<justus> Thank you for your patience! I am back
<justus> http://pastebin.com/GE9TntW4
<bynarie> ok
<bynarie> well i do have a serious question... so i DO have firefox set as my default browser... yet every link opens in chrome... any ideas?
<Ben64> justus: what is the output of "ls -l /usr/local/bin/sassc"
<justus> Try uninstalling both
<justus> Ben64 hold on
<justus> This is the output: ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘sassc’: File exists
<EleanorEllis> Is there an IRC channel for the Google Chrome browser?
<Ben64> justus: note in the command i just gave you, it is "ls" not "ln"
<justus> oh!
<DrManhattan> ubuntu 14.04 is unable to see all 4 of my hard drives in either RAID or AHCI mode on my AMD 760G chipset motherboard
<DrManhattan> Is there any solution for this?
<bynarie> nevermind i got it figured out
<justus> So Ben64
<justus> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Dec  5 22:54 /usr/local/bin/sassc -> ../lib/sassc/bin/sassc
<justus> I am assuming success?
<Ben64> looks like how you were trying to have it
<nrdb> justus, looks like it was done for you.
<mike123> EleanorEllis: did you try chromium
<EleanorEllis> mike123: Apparently that is for development only
<justus> nrdb, But what if that is a corrupt symbolic link from before?
<EleanorEllis> Maybe somebody here will know: In both google chrome and firefox, when I try to force a hard refresh, both browsers do not load the most recent version of my page so they are still loading from some cache somewhere
<nrdb> nrdb, a symbolic link can't be corrupt, it can only point to an incorrect destination... now the destination could be corrupt.
<nrdb> justus, a symbolic link can't be corrupt, it can only point to an incorrect destination... now the destination could be corrupt.
<justus> Hmm
<EleanorEllis> but oddly both firefox and chrome browsers load different versions of the page, neither of which is the current one. Well, one is the current page but doesn't reload the style sheet so I can't test any changes to my style sheet.
<nrdb> justus, do you understand what a 'link' is?
<mike123> EleanorEllis: try holding shift or ctrl then f5 i think
<justus> Well I am kind of new, in a sense that I only recognize link from code
<justus> nrdb What is link?
<mike123> EleanorEllis: maybe ctrl r
<EleanorEllis> mike123: Yes I tried that. Perhaps I should ask in the web development channel. Trouble is when I upgraded ubuntu I lost all my irc chat channels I had stored in pidgin
<DrManhattan> ubuntu 14.04 is unable to see all 4 of my hard drives in either RAID or AHCI mode on my AMD 760G chipset motherboard - is there any solution for this?
<nrdb> justus, it kind of the same... a link is just another directory entry ... it points to the original files directory entry... in is really a way of having two (or more) names for one file.
<EleanorEllis> mike123: I also tried holding down the refresh button and selecting "Empty cache and hard reload" which is enabled when the "Inspect element" panel is open
<justus> What Should I do?
<justus> Did the output of ls command show that it is correctly linked?
<justus> and the sassc file  that is in the permissions blocked folder states: This link cannot be used because its target “../lib/sassc/bin/sassc” doesn't exist
<mehdi__> how can i add multiple dns ? i edit resolv.conf but it reverts
<Ben64> justus: what is the output of "ls -l /usr/local/lib/sassc/bin/sassc"
<justus> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1308652 Dec  6 01:23 /usr/local/lib/sassc/bin/sassc
<nrdb> justus, according to your paste the link is correct....  but is sassc where you expect!  I wonder.
<justus> I have no idea nrdb
<nrdb> justus, what is the result of      find /usr -iname 'sassc'
<justus> nrdb: /usr/bin/sassc /usr/local/lib/sassc /usr/local/lib/sassc/bin/sassc /usr/local/bin/sassc
<justus> can you read that
<nrdb> justus, yes.
<Ben64> maybe the /usr/bin/sassc is messing it up
<Ben64> ls -l /usr/bin/sassc
<mehdi__> ubottu, dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<justus> Ben64
<justus> I typed that command into terminal
<nrdb> justus, so the output?
<justus> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 Dec  5 22:43 /usr/bin/sassc -> /home/phil/sassc/bin/sassc
<nrdb> justus, ahh! .... but the destination file isn't one of those found by the 'find' command!
<nrdb> justus, try a     rm /usr/bin/sassc; ln -s /usr/local/bin/sassc/bin/sassc /usr/bin/sassc
<justus> Ok!
<justus> Hold on
<justus> Done
<nrdb> justus, how does it work?
<justus> Let me run it
<mehdi__> ubottu, bind
<justus> All I did was I used the sassc command
<justus> and i had to use ctrl c to get out of it
<nrdb> justus, sounds like it working... it probably was waiting for you to enter a program (line by line) ... try giving it a source file to work with.
<justus> yeah thats what I thought
<justus> i hope this works
<justus> i think you fixed the problem!
<justus> but hold on
<nrdb> justus, good .... don't forget about the 'make' program ... with 'C' it makes things a lot easier.
<justus> I learned C when I was coding in R
<justus> I think that was the same C
<justus> but the make function
<nrdb> justus, not a function a program ... it automates the compiling and linking etc.
<justus> Oh wow
<justus> To compile a scss file and compress it with a source map you would run the following?
<justus> sassc style.scss -o style.css -t compressed -g
<justus> but 'o' is an invalid option
<nrdb> justus, no idea never used 'sassc'
<justus> explain the make program
<Ben64> i'm sure google could do a much better job at explaining it
<justus> Lol thanks for everything
<justus> Will donate to Ubuntu
<justus> Later guys
<Taggnostr2> trism, usbip worked, thanks for the help
<bittyx-desktop> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.1 on my laptop, and I couldn't find how to configure something - when I close my laptop lid, the laptop goes to sleep. When I open it, it wakes up, but goes straight back to what I was doing, without a login screen. I'm currently "solving" this problem by manually locking the screen before closing the laptop lid, but this is gonna get old pretty soon.
<bittyx-desktop> I'd like it to automatically lock before it goes to sleep - how can I configure this?
<bittyx-desktop> Also, if this is something handled by the DE (which wouldn't be a surprise), I just want to mention I'm using Cinnamon instead of Unity, and I know Cinnamon isn't officially supported for my release, so in that case, I'd appreciate it if someone could give me a hint on where to search for my solution. Googling "lock screen on sleep" yields a lot of results where people *don't* want their screen to lock.
<bittyx-desktop> Thanks in advance!
<aiur> hello
<chris_> hello
<Farioko> My integrated microphone doesn't work, how do I fix it?
<r_a_x> I am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS and my software center do not show the install option
<piknockyou> Hi there! I was wondering, if it makes any sense to install an older version of Lubuntu to gain even more speed. Do you think this makes sense? Would I actually gain more speed? What could the disadvantes be?
<cfhowlett> piknockyou, use the LTS version.
<cfhowlett> r_a_x, system > install
<gansteed> where can i get the latest version package of virt-manager?  the ppas i have get do not contain a trusty version ;(
<r_a_x> cfhowlett: Sorry I didn't get you!!
<gansteed> e.g:https://launchpad.net/~virt-manager/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<r_a_x> is there any way I could find if the ubuntu install was successful or not??
<piknockyou> cfhowlett, what has the LTS version to do with the speed? It is just the support, isn't it? I would prefer Lubuntu, I was just wondering if an older version is even more resourcefriendly.
<seriousscandinav> piknockyou: It's just support.
<Ben64> piknockyou: it really depends on what you run on it, not the version, lts is just best because of the support length and stability
<mbs_> wtf ?
<piknockyou> Thank you for the info, but my question was originally another: Does it make any sense to install an older version of Lubuntu to gain more speed?
<Ben64> piknockyou: no
<genericum> i am a bit lost my windows wlan connection works but not so my linux connection
<genericum> is there a way to remodel it ?
<piknockyou> Ben64, why is that so? Older realeases were originally develeoped for less adavanced computers, aren't they?
<Ben64> piknockyou: fine, do what you want
<piknockyou> Ben64, I didn't said you are wrong. I have no idea at all. I am just asking and was wondering why older versions wouldn't be lighter?
<Ben64> piknockyou: i explained it, i'm really not interested in arguing about it
<piknockyou> Ben64, Sorry, maybe I didn't get your message, would you mind resending it, pls?
<Ben64> piknockyou: it really depends on what you run on it, not the version, lts is just best because of the support length and stability
<piknockyou> Okay, now I got the content, can you send me a link for x86 Lubuntu LTS?
<r_a_x> sudo apt-get update is not working in my 12.04 LTS
<r_a_x> I get the error W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<user3452626> excuse me. i have problem : "but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now." how to fix it ??
<Ben64> piknockyou: lubuntu.net ?
<user3452626> i'm use firefox+ubuntu
<user3452626> *excuse me. i have problem : "but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now." how to fix it ?. i have restart modem, ut it is not fix.
<user3452626> *but
<user3452626> hello anyone can help me?
<piknockyou> thanks, is that the LTS version?
<piknockyou> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/14.04.1
<Ben64> yep, 14.04 is the latest LTS
<Tobias4X> 14.04.1 is latest
<r_a_x> piknockyou: my software center do not have install option
<piknockyou> thanks. how can I get NO image. I would like it to run from USB
<Tobias4X> but that is still 14.04, just a tad newer piknockyou
<r_a_x> piknockyou: and I am using the 12.04 LTS
<Tobias4X> piknockyou: why cant you get an image?
<Tobias4X> r_a_x: try synaptic
<user3452626> Ben64, excuse me sir. is ubuntu can infected by malware?. when i use google translate i get message :"but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now.". how to solve that?
<piknockyou> Would you recommend me 14.04 or 12.04?
<Ben64> 14.04
<piknockyou> Tobias4X, I have no CD-Slot, I need itto run from USB
<piknockyou> Thanks Ben64
<Ben64> user3452626: sounds like a google error, not ubuntu
<piknockyou> Okay, got it I guess. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Tobias4X> piknockyou: yeah why can't you get an image? both isos can be written directly to usb
<Tobias4X> piknockyou: download the iso and use win32diskimager on windows, dd terminal command on linux or unetbootin
<user3452626> Ben64, ok sir, thx very much.
<r_a_x> Tobias4X: When I run  sudo apt-get install I gets the following error "Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate"
<piknockyou> okay, thank you guys! I will try it!
<Tobias4X> r_a_x: this sounds strongly like your package lists are corrupted
<r_a_x> Tobias4X: Do I need to install the ubuntu again??
<piknockyou> It is 6 years since I last used Ubuntu, I was wondering if you could recommend me a good WINDOWS-Emulator?
<piknockyou> I remeber WINE
<piknockyou> *remember
<Ben64> well, Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Tobias4X> r_a_x: please open a terminal, do  ' apt-get update ' try again and if the error persists please post the output of  '  cat /etc/sources.list  '
<Tobias4X> piknockyou: Wine is an layer inbetween them but is the best open source windows application enabler atm, if you wanna throw money away look over to corssover
<Tobias4X> crossover*
<Tobias4X> r_a_x: also dont worry, you dont need to reinstall ubuntu, this can happen out of nowhere and usually is fixed by a reboot, if not we try to help users
<piknockyou> Got no money, I'll try WINE then again. I am getting a bit nostalgic ^^
<r_a_x> Tobias4X: cat: /etc/sources.list: No such file or directory
<r_a_x> Tobias4X: I have installed this version a week ago
<Tobias4X> r_a_x: ls /etc/apt
<Tobias4X> sorry forgot the apt ^^'
<Tobias4X> piknockyou: if you mean old DOS things tough there is DOSbox, also look out for compatible games on winehq, i found out already that some games simply wont run anyway because hardware can be too new (starship troopers for example refuses to work)
<Tobias4X> piknockyou: https://www.winehq.org
<Tobias4X> r_a_x: what does 'ls /etc/apt' say? also  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<r_a_x> Tobias4X: apt.conf    preferences.d   sources.list.save  trusted.gpg~ apt.conf~   sources.list    trustdb.gpg        trusted.gpg.d apt.conf.d  sources.list.d  trusted.gpg
<piknockyou> thanks a lot. I am not looking for gaming at all.
<r_a_x> Tobias4X: # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20140722.2)]/ trusty main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-updates main restricted  ## N
<piknockyou> If I export Chrome-Bookmarks from Windows, I will be able to import them into Chrome at Lubuntu, right?
<piknockyou> Same .html thing, isn't it?
<Tobias[L]> piknockyou: jep
<Tobias[L]> r_a_x: if 'apt-get update'  then 'apt-get upgrade' and lastly 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' cant fix that something bigger is f*cked up
<linux> hey how to i change the dash size in unity 14.10
<r_a_x> Tobias[L]:  I have run dpkg-reconfigure -a and it is asking m for additional home directories
<r_a_x> Tobias[L]: I want to know which is better option fixing it or installing a fresh copy (I don't have any  problem in installing again)
<Ben64> r_a_x: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<r_a_x> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/0PTnVTHE
<Tobias[L]> Ben64: r_a_x: weve already did this, everything in his sources.list is okay
<r_a_x> Tobias[L]: Ben64 I want to know which is better option fixing it or installing a fresh copy (I don't have any  problem in installing again)
<Tobias[L]> r_a_x: reinstalling will likely be faster, depending on your pc and internet speed
<Ben64> probably don't need to reinstall for this
<Georg> does anybody know which services nautilus will show in the network overview? On Ubuntu I can see my Arch linux even if no samba is active. Any ideas what it could be?
<Ben64> r_a_x: and i thought you said you were on 12.04
<Tobias[L]> Georg: Avahi
<Georg> Tobias[L], oh cool thats!!!
<r_a_x> Ben64: i am on 14.04 lts
<Ben64> <r_a_x> piknockyou: and I am using the 12.04 LTS
<Ben64> not what you said earlier...
<r_a_x> Ben64: I am using 14.04 LTS
<Ben64> r_a_x: pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy synaptic dpkg"
<Tobias[L]> Georg: np, some networks dont support it tough
<Georg> Tobias[L], now I need to find a way to get samba working and disable the avahi part which shows my host name a second time in the network overview
<rishianand> hiiii
<rishianand> h r u
<rishianand> kaise ho aap log....
<Tobias[L]> rishianand: please use english and ask your question
<rishianand> how are you...
<cfhowlett> rishianand, this is not a social/dating channel.  ask your ubuntu support question
<cfhowlett> !ask | rishianand
<ubottu> rishianand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<r_a_x> Ben64: http://justpaste.it/ib7t
<rishianand> new version of unbottu.......
<Tobias[L]> rishianand: please ask your exact problem and give as many additional info as possible, my magic glassball doesnt work that well today
<cfhowlett> rishianand, what language do you speakk?
<cfhowlett> *speak*?
<rishianand> cfhowlett: my first language is hindi. but i speak eglish too.
<geirha> r_a_x: Have you set up some proxy for apt at some point?
<r_a_x> geirha: yes /etc/apt/apt.conf file
<cfhowlett> !in | rishianand
<ubottu> rishianand: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<geirha> r_a_x: So that proxy isn't working, apparently
<r_a_x> geirha: But I have set the same proxy on browser I am able to browse
<geirha> r_a_x: so using that proxy, you can open http://archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<r_a_x> geirha: yes
<geirha> r_a_x: Don't know then, other than double check that you haven't made a typo in the apt config
<floown> Hello
<floown> I have a big email-log from Logwatch, I have these lines : http://pastebin.com/fkE2HGYN
<bekks> floown: And?
<r_a_x> geirha:  its ok
<floown> bekks: someone can help me please?
<bekks> floown: Do you just have those lines in the logs or a specific resulting problem?
<r_a_x> geirha: When I left on screen, i gets onyl three options " new folder " " new documents " " properties" is my ubuntu installed correctly and completely
<floown> bekks: I have no problem, I just have this big log
<bekks> floown: Those messages are generated by logwatch.
<r_a_x> geirha: when i left click
<floown> sure, but what can I do bekks?
<geirha> r_a_x: Doesn't sound like the default desktop environment/window manager
<r_a_x> geirha: there is no install option in software center
<rustyraptor> !find  mysql_config
<ubottu> File mysql_config found in libmariadbclient-dev, libmysqlclient-dev, libmysqld-pic, mysql-client-5.6, mysql-testsuite-5.6, mythbuntu-common, w3af-console
<cfhowlett> goal: change xfce screenshot from default ZimageZ host to something else.  Method?
<bekks> floown: Either fix the input or use another logwatch version. Actually those messages can be ignored safely.
<floown> ok, thx
<jcrubino> how can I find the compiler that was used for a package?  Specifically the postgresql database?
<Mega1> ubuntu server 14.04 how do you ssh as root
<cfhowlett> !server | Mega1
<ubottu> Mega1: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Ben64> Mega1: root ssh is disabled by default and for good reason
<Remie> Anybody available to help me with dspam ?
<bekks> Remie: Not without a specific question :)
<Remie> well i can't install it, running ubuntu server 14.10
<Remie> i looked @ the launchpad page and it seams that it has been deleted, but i cant find why
<cfhowlett> !server | Remie,
<ubottu> Remie,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Remie> oke wrong channel it is
<BorgCuba> hi, I have usb0 (connected to a device with g_ether) and a wifi connection (internet). When the usb0 connection is acctivated, I dont have internet access, any ideas why this is so?
<BorgCuba> ahh, I think I have it
<BorgCuba> works!
<c0mrad3> can any one say how to downlaod files from this website recursively http://shell-storm.org/repo/CTF/ using wget or curl
<ezech> c0mrad3, man wget has something about mirroring websites
<c0mrad3> so what how should i do that
<c0mrad3> ezech:
<ezech> c0mrad3, well, I could open a terminal, enter 'man wget', read about it, learn it and then write it here for you
<ezech> it'll be much more efficient if you did that though
<c0mrad3> ya just give me the command ezech :)
<BorgCuba> c0mrad3, what about this: http://www.guyrutenberg.com/2014/05/02/make-offline-mirror-of-a-site-using-wget/
<ezech> not trying to bounce you with rtf or anything, but it's just faster and easier for you
<ezech> c0mrad3, oh, the command, sure - rm -rf / ;)
<ezech> just in case - it's a joke so don't enter that :)
<BorgCuba> probably prefixed by sudo ?
<c0mrad3> ya done permission denied :P
<Chuck_Norris> c0mrad3: try httrack
<ezech> BorgCuba, no need, it'll clean your home quite well, rest is restorable :)
<c0mrad3> should have added sudo -i
<ezech> friend did that at work - we did laugh about it eventually
<c0mrad3> or should have tried sudo mv /home/ /dev/null
<Ben64> don't show those commands in this channel
<ezech> c0mrad3, dd /dev/zero > /dev/sda
<BorgCuba> btw, how does wget find out all the files on the server? via links in html files?
<Chuck_Norris> c0mrad3: sudo apt-get install httrack -y --force-yes && httrack http://shell-storm.org/repo/CTF/
<ezech> or it's differently spelled
<c0mrad3> ya ezech
<ezech> c0mrad3, but wget is the tool you want, just get the proper switches for mirror mode and you're set
<ezech> I've borrowed some book collection at one time with it
<BorgCuba> c0mrad3, have you read the link I posted? It looks like thats just what you want.
<c0mrad3> let me give a try here
<Chuck_Norris> c0mrad3: i thinkin in httrack that url too dat guy is a tough one -.-
<c0mrad3> yea BorgCuba wget -mkEpnp http://example.org
<BorgCuba> yes, does it work?
<Riberi79> Hello
<fossdevil> I am planning to upgrade(?) from 14.04 32 bits to 64 bits because apparently Android Virtual Machine support is going to be removed for 32 bits. Should I be careful about a few things?
<Chuck_Norris> c0mrad3: you can never know if a command will work 'cause maybe you gotta use an user agent or maybe set a delay in betwean request and a lot of other think like httaccess etc
<Ben64> fossdevil: upgrade is impossible, you need to install 64bit fresh
<BorgCuba> what do you ppl think about ubuntu? I noticed that the time it takes from pushing the power button to getting to the desktop has probably increased by a factor of 10 since I installed it.
<fossdevil> Yes that is why the (?), I did not know the correct word for i. Anyway should i do it or just stay with 32 bits?
<c0mrad3> no it did not work
<Ben64> fossdevil: only you can decide that
<ezech> BorgCuba, I was trying several distros lately and I find ubuntu to be the best user-oriented one at the moment
<c0mrad3> ya sure I call ubuntu as windows version for linux
<ezech> I was considering fedora, ubuntu, opensuse, and archlinux because someone told me I'm not up to the task :D
<c0mrad3> :P
<ezech> and centos 7
<ezech> all of them beside ubuntu and opensuse are throwing bug reports at user for no reason
<BorgCuba> I think I'll try out some other distros when I get a new pc
<ezech> opensuse looks less modern
<Ben64> please take the offtopic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ezech> BorgCuba, new fedora is coming, perhaps you may want to try it
<cfhowlett> general chit-chat = #ubuntu-offtopic please
<c0mrad3> BorgCuba: that is just mirroring
<BorgCuba> ezech, yes, I think I will
<c0mrad3> the whole sire
<BorgCuba> c0mrad3, and you onyl wanted to mirror a subset?
<c0mrad3> *site
<ezech> wget can mirror a subset I believe - it can set user agent, enter preset passwords and whatnot
<c0mrad3> I don't wan't the html pages
<c0mrad3> have u seen the repo
<c0mrad3> http://shell-storm.org/repo/CTF/CSAW-2011/Reversing/
<c0mrad3> it contains the files of ctf
<Ben64> then delete them after
<c0mrad3> I need only the some files
<c0mrad3> no other way than deleting them Ben64 ??
<ezech> you can keep them...
<Ben64> not easily
<ezech> just not read them
<c0mrad3> haha ezech
<c0mrad3> kk Ben64 I will remove them manually like using rm -rf *html *css etc :)
<ezech> c0mrad3, get to know the find command - it's a bomb
<c0mrad3> find ??
<c0mrad3> I never used it
<ezech> it's like find . -name *html -exec rm {} \;  I think
<ezech> and it's recursive
<ezech> you can add all sorts of parameters as well, time based, attributes whatever file system supports
<bibi234> when I install "php5-cgi" with APT, it automatically enables a module in apache, is there a way to avoid that?
<Tobias[L]> bibi234: deenabling said module in module.conf
<Tobias[L]> bibi234: php checks for installed web servers and registers itself onto them to allow them processing of php pages. it is quite wanted behaviour unless you run more than one server and want to keep apache from processing .php
<bibi234> Tobias[L]: yes that's what I'm doing, just wanted to know if it can be avoided. Because I'm using suphp with php-cgi, and having the 2 modules enabled in apache causes failure.
<bibi234> because it's for an automation install tool, I'm trying to keep stuff the most simple possible
<ezech> bibi234, install php5-cgi before apache?
<ezech> or just ignore it and add post-install script to update httpd with your own config
<jcrubino> how can I find the compiler that was used for a package?  Specifically the postgresql database?
<hikenboot_> hi! i have migrated my root and boot partitions to a new drive. I am not getting a UUID type error, instead I am getting a blinking underline in top left corner of black screen. I have set the boot flag but it didnt fix it... anyone know what causes this?
<bibi234> ezech: good idea I'll try this too, but can't it cause problems? I was currently starting installation with most generic packages, then php and the project. I'm thinking that maybe on some cases the apt install would actually help me. I didn't want the apache module to be automatically added, but for example if I install php pdo BEFORE mysql, maybe it won't enable some stuff in mysql? Not...
<bibi234> ...sure if you see what I mean? More generally should I take care about the order in which I install apt packages in ubuntu?
<ezech> bibi234, generally you want your apache config to be well designed for the purpose - so manual edit is needed anyway
<SynthAxe> Hello
<ezech> hi
<hikenboot_> bibi234, what are you trying to accomplish with apache?
<hikenboot_> I run 5 web instances with my apache configuration, so i have a little experience (not a lot but a little)
<brokenubuntu> anyone has experienced a endless "removing conflicting operating system files" while upgrading ubuntu?
<bibi234> hikenboot_: apache with suphp module (for php-cgi) but that's ok it's working, just had a question about apt "magic" in some situations
<Tobias[L]> bibi234: if you install the package it configures the settings by itself, that you dont want to edit them yourself shows more than well that you are not ready for hosting a web server, neither in your own network nor publically
<Tobias[L]> brokenubuntu: jes its usual
<hikenboot_> ok no problem, I have no experience with suphp...what does it do out of curiousity?
<brokenubuntu> I'm trying to upgrade ubuntu right now, but it has 8 hours in this stage "removing conflicting operating system files"
<ezech> Tobias[L], you're running web servers with default config?
<brokenubuntu> I'm afraid i restar i'll got a inconsistent install
<Tobias[L]> brokenubuntu: how slow is your HDD? it should take no longer than 1 hour or so
<Tobias[L]> ezech: nope
<brokenubuntu> anyone has experienced a endless "removing conflicting operating system files" while upgrading ubuntu? ?
<triss> hey all. I want to get rid of a backup partition from my harddrive and make it part of my root partition
<Tobias[L]> brokenubuntu: always install fresh
<Tobias[L]> brokenubuntu: thats why you make a different /home partition
<bibi234> hikenboot_: it can execute a php file as the user and group owner, instead of apache user
<ezech> triss, is your root on LVM?
<triss> I'd like to make a bootable USB from gparted iso
<Tobias[L]> ezech: mine are more secured than my firewalled and heavily secured network XD
<brokenubuntu> Tobias[L]: install fresh with different home partition, then after change fstab to point to the old home partition?
<bibi234> Tobias[L]: that's not a problem at all, I can edit them, I just want to keep things the simpliest possible
<triss> how di check?
<ezech> Tobias[L], so you do configure them on your own and not let packages just make changes, right? :)
<bibi234> in that case I'll just disable the module after php5-cgi installation then
<Tobias[L]> ezech: all config files are set read-only and hidden to most services and yes i edit it myself
<Tobias[L]> brokenubuntu: nope you point the installer to your partition and remove the "format" option
<brokenubuntu> Tobias[L]: this will keep my stuff?
<triss> sorry... how do i check if im using LVM?
<ezech> triss, type 'mount'
<brokenubuntu> ?
<ezech> if there are any 'mapper' entries in 'root' line it's lvm
<administrateur> how to join other channel using irssi
<ezech> administrateur, /join #chan-name ?
<Tobias[L]> brokenubuntu:  as long as you remeber to not tick the checkbox "format"
<triss> here's my root line: /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<triss> so the answeers no i guess?
<brokenubuntu> ToBeFree: so clean install withouth format
<ezech> triss, yeah, it's a regular partition
<administrateur> ezech : what are the keyboard shortcuts to do that ??
<brokenubuntu> Tobias[L]: so clean install without format
<administrateur> ezech ; how to swetch between chanles??
<brokenubuntu> am i going to need to reinstall everything?
<ezech> administrateur, alt [number] ?
<Tobias[L]> brokenubuntu: well wrong user XD but jep install everything else fully anew with format checkbox ticked but your /home should be set to "use as <fs it was before>" and look over it to make sure
<Tobias[L]> brokenubuntu: nope you can export your packages via synaptic
<Tobias[L]> brokenubuntu: well atleast what is installed
<brokenubuntu> can i expert while i am running from the usb? i am no longer in my old system
<brokenubuntu> export*
<SynthAxe> Hello
<Tobias[L]> brokenubuntu: you propably can but for that someone else needs to help you and write an regexp for installed packages... im familiar with livesystems and data recovery but not working on interna... maybe you can chroot tough?
<SynthAxe> I'm having problems running office 2010 apps via wine
<brokenubuntu> Tobias[L]: i think i can reinstall them manually, as long as it keeps my files. i got lot of python virtualenvs configured
<Tobias[L]> SynthAxe: office usually needs extras under wine, for guaranteed working office look into crossover or ask yourself if your msoffice can be replaced by libreoffice
<brokenubuntu> and the problem started when i tried to install a new python 3.4.2 from source, dummy idea
<brokenubuntu> *stupid idea
<Tobias[L]> brokenubuntu: everything set in the /home partition will be kept. this includes settings for most programs (firefox, thunderbird, kvirc and many more)
<ezech> which can be not so good at times
<brokenubuntu> ok, I'll do that then, tks
<ezech> old config for new software and such
<ezech> just grow balls, format everything and start from scratch - check your backup quality the manly way! :P
<Tobias[L]> ezech: some people only grasp the importance of backup by learning the hard way
<brokenubuntu> sure
<ezech> Tobias[L], I'd say most of them
<brokenubuntu> i was using attic
<brokenubuntu> but gave not too much importance and now here i am
 * ezech is backing up family photos in old fashioned albums on book shelves
<Tobias[L]> ezech: daily febe autoexport sure does have its good parts :D and chrome syncs itself by some nsa magic so i have that coveres too
<hikenboot_> when doing a chroot /mnt/fcroot/pts is not found...anyone know if this is optional or created when booted?
<hikenboot_> nerver mind its an error in the directions
<hikenboot_> its /mnt/fcroot/dev/pts
<motaka2> is there a way to see the list of installed printers using terminal ?
<llutz> motaka2: lpstat -a
<motaka2> llutz: thanks. do you know a good resource to learn shell or linux. I mean something like a book
<cfhowlett> motaka2, "linux from scratch"
<Tobias[L]> Linux from scratch is always a nice source
<Tobias[L]> sammit
<Tobias[L]> XD
<cfhowlett> "sammit"?
<Tobias[L]> d*
<t4nk262> Hi Does anyone know how to stop firefox hogging the whole system when it gets a non responsive script error
<Tobias[L]> stuck with my old pc on travel, it is a tad smaller so i often hit keys especially left and right one short
<Tobias[L]> t4nk262: yeah by using chromium
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all
<SynthAxe> any good mail client I can use to connect to my office's exchange servers?
<t4nk262> Is there a way to limit firefoxes priority so it lets  the system run enough when irt has the non responsive script error  that I can pkill Firefox ?
<Tobias[L]> t4nk262: jep, go into process overview and change the "nice" factor
<cynicallemon> SynthAxe: Evolution and Thunderbird maybe
<ezech> thunderbird can do only imap
<ezech> evolution sucks ass
<t4nk262> im Tobias[L] im pretty new to ubunto where do I find the process overview?
<QueensMelons> guys
<QueensMelons> how to get gawk on ubuntu?
<QueensMelons> installing LFS
<ezech> QueensMelons, most probably you have it already there - as 'awk'
<Tobias[L]> press super (windows), enter system into the bar and there is "system overview" or something akin to it
<Tobias[L]> t4nk262:
<cfhowlett> !language | ezech,
<ubottu> ezech,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<t4nk262> thanks I'l try to find it
<ezech> cfhowlett, what's so not polite about those harmless animals?
<Xliinee> hey guys!
<torelulz> hi2u
<cfhowlett> ezech, I imagine there's a humor channel somewhere.  this isn't it.  family friendly language is expected ... even from you.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | ezech
<ubottu> ezech: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ezech> sorry cfhowlett, forgot linux is about serious family business, won't happen again ;)
<murlidhar> hi all . i messed up something and i lost the window manager . just a black strip shows now. http://is.gd/bml66u
<murlidhar> what is the problem now?
<EriC^^> QueensMelons: sudo apt-get install gawk
<QueensMelons> also,EriC^^ that doesnt wokr
<White_Cat> hello internet
<Baz__> hello, I'm looking to watch a log file and have it trim itself to 1000 as i watch it, whats a good way to do that?
<EriC^^> QueensMelons: did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<White_Cat> I want to maintain "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i venet0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8069" on reboot of my ubuntu-server
<QueensMelons> nope EriC^^
<White_Cat> how can I do this?
<White_Cat> I use ufw
<EriC^^> QueensMelons: try to run that first
<Baz__> my question may not have been phrased correctly: I'm currently "live" tailing a log file: tail -f -n 1000 ./out.log; I'd like for it to limit itself to the 1000 rows I'm looking at as it grows - is there a nice way to do that?
<EriC^^> White_Cat: you can use logrotate
<QueensMelons> Thanks EriC^^ !!
<hikenboot_> at the grub prompt grub> how do you save changes?
<EriC^^> QueensMelons: no problem
<murlidhar> even the gnome-terminal is just a big black box with nothing showing.
<jatt> Baz__: one way would be to use less instead of tail, e.g. less ./out.log and type F to simulate tail -f
<Rochvellon> hi, i've got a problem. i have mounted through fstab a drive in /media/user and i can access it through /media/user/mount sucessfully. I also bind through fstab /media/user to /home/user/Media , and i can see the mounted drive in this folder but i cannot list anything in this folder. my fstab: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58265714/fstab.txt
<nono_> hi guys and gals
<murlidhar> hi all. i messed up something. no window manager / window border. even gnome terminal is totally black with no text visible. http://is.gd/bmL66U
<murlidhar> can anyone help me solve the problem ?
<nono_> youre in a different workspace
<nono_> do you see a command terminal
<nono_> hey does anyone know hwo to get rid of all the ubuntu spyware this new version has
<murlidhar> nono_: i am using xterminal which is working as of now. thankfully :|
<murlidhar> the text is visible
<EriC^^> murlidhar: did you try the guest account?
<nono_> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/add-switch-and-change-workspace-in-ubuntu-linux/
<murlidhar> i agreed to downgrade some packages using aptitude install.
<murlidhar> EriC^^: yes. all the accounts have the same problem
<nono_> i dont remember the command
<nono_> but i think its their desktop enviroment
<nono_> its prolly crashed
<murlidhar> nono_: are  you talking to me ?
<nono_> im talking about you :p
<EriC^^> murlidhar: maybe try to reinstall unity?
<nono_> no\
<EriC^^> murlidhar: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<murlidhar> hmmm
<murlidhar> okay will try
<murlidhar> brb
<EriC^^> murlidhar: try to reinstall compiz, sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz
<nono_> i dont remember the specific command to load up an enviroment
<nono_> you do it from the work space ctrl alt f2
<nono_> what are some good freenode news channels
<nono_> hey does anyone know hwo to get rid of all the ubuntu spyware this new version has
<cfhowlett> "spyware"???
<cariveri> Hi. Is there a way to stop ubuntu unity from spying? (internet recommendations feature)
<cfhowlett> cariveri, privacy settings
<cariveri> nono_: I guess you meant something like I meant?
<nono_> theres more to it than that right
<nono_> then the privacy menu
<cfhowlett> nono_, don't use unity.  kde, xfce4, lxde, gnome are options
<nono_> are there no packages?
<nono_> yeaa thats my answer
<nono_> ill use plasma !
<cariveri> cfhowlett: thank you . I found it.
<cariveri> nono_: thats why I took KDE for my own machine.
<nono_> i wanna change to debian cause of this issue
<cariveri> its a thing of attitude I guess.
<dinosaur> my machine's booting very slowly. What can I do to investigate the problem?
<EriC^^> dinosaur: dmesg
<r_a_x> I have installed ubuntu 14.04 by usb and my software cneter do not show install option
<dinosaur> aha, and the second problem: I cannot reboot. I can type shutdown -r now or reboot, but all what will happen will be that the system will be halted. I'm not sure if it has  always been the case.
<r_a_x> instead it shows use this source option
<lazaros> hello
<murlidhar> okay. i am seriously messed up now. i tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade . i am using 14.04 and it says 0 to install 0 to update 0 to upgrade.
<murlidhar> EriC^^: reinstalling ubuntu-desktop or compiz didnt help .
<r_a_x> I have installed ubuntu 14.04 lts by creating bootable usb , And My software center do not show the install option instead it show use this source
<murlidhar> so how do i upgrade my distro now ?
<estudiante> morzila firefox
<estudiante> florencia
<parmiggiano> murlidhar: hm, have you run 'apt-get update' first?
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: yes
<parmiggiano> murlidhar: and the plan is to upgrade to 14.10?
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: as of now , yes
<parmiggiano> murlidhar: i think the command 'apt-get dist-upgrade' just doesn't let you upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu.
<murlidhar> then what does dist-upgrade do ?
<parmiggiano> murlidhar: yeah, the naming is a bit strange, but dist-upgrade only performs updates as far as I know... so, try to upgrade with the update-manager
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: it isn't showing . the update-manager
<parmiggiano> or 'do-release-upgrade' might work as well, I've never tried
<Baz__> jatt, i don't think that would trim the file if it gets tooo big would it?
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: okay update-manager started. hopefully should upgrade now.
<parmiggiano> murlidhar: fine... if not, try 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<r_a_x> In my ubuntu 14.04 lts , software center do not show install option ,instead it shows the "use this source" option??
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: okay thank you.
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: actually i wasn't willing to upgrade but cuz something i did , my window manager shows all black so i chose to upgrade in hope that package dependencies will be resolved.
<dinosaur> how can I completely flush DNS in Ubuntu?
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: http://is.gd/bmL66U
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: http://is.gd/AWnhaa
<parmiggiano> murlidhar: sounds like a graphics issue... i can't see the images as I've not booted into X...
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: yes it is. i tried to reinstall compiz too but didn't work
<parmiggiano> murlidhar: have you tried another window manager / DE? e.g. a window manager without compositing / 3D effects?
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: no
<murlidhar> i haven't
<murlidhar> i don't have any other
<nono_> i need help! i dont know hwo to to remove unity and install another enviroment
<subman> How do I enable a remote desktop GUI session from a computer running Ubuntu without a current GUI session running?
<parmiggiano> murlidhar: perhaps one could try to reinstall the unity-desktop altogether. it's in the package ubuntu-desktop...
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: even system monitor is a black box now. just that one. and there is black strip all around menu . like right-clicking.
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: i did . i tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<parmiggiano> murlidhar: I don't know if it's the graphics driver... perhaps someone else here is more experienced in these issues. however, I fear your upgrade won't help.
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: a fresh installation maybe ?
<murlidhar> i don't mind
<murlidhar> i have backup my things
<murlidhar> backedup*
<parmiggiano> murlidhar: well, that depends on your preferences... I also tend to fresh installs... but solving the problems helps you gaining more knowledge and experience about your system, so if you have the time, it's always good to try
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: i have the time . the thing is i tried to install an app using aptitude and it offered a solution to downgrade a few packages to which i agreed and that created troubles.
<parmiggiano> murlidhar: If the graphics become weird, I would first try to install a DE without compositing, e.g. XFCE by 'xubuntu-desktop' ... that should give you a stable environment under which you can continue web searches etc. on the issue.
<zamba> my ubuntu server is booting remotely and i can ping it, but ssh is not running.. i suspect it's waiting for user input about disk checks.. for instance press 's' to skip
<zamba> nothing i can do remotely?
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: right now am able to use unity but the weird black lines are troubling and i have no window visible .
<teward> zamba: not really, maybe if the server is a VPS and has a serial console you can use that (check with the provider)
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: all apps are running
<teward> zamba: the problem is it might not actually be waiting for input at all, it might be stuck, that's why VPSes and such provide a 'serial console' kind of connection
<parmiggiano> murlidhar: have you removed that app which caused the problem?
<murlidhar> parmiggiano: yes
<murlidhar> i have
<EriC^^> murlidhar: check /var/log/apt/history.log
<EriC^^> murlidhar: and see which packages it downgraded
<murlidhar> EriC^^: many . many . too many.
<EriC^^> murlidhar: any vga related packages?
<murlidhar> EriC^^: should i upload the log ?
<EriC^^> sure why not
<murlidhar> i mean pastebin . okies
<murlidhar> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/q7E3SPTJ
<murlidhar> EriC^^: looks like it touched the x11 and mesa files :)
<delt> Hello
<delt> How would i have rpc.gssd autostart at boot time? Without it, mounting my nfs4 shares is slow
<delt> i see these files:
<delt> /etc/init/gssd.conf
<delt> /etc/init/gssd-mounting.conf
<delt> but on bootup, rpc.gssd is not running.
<EriC^^> murlidhar: i see, is mutate the package that you removed?
<EriC^^> murlidhar: it removed so many packages O.o
<murlidhar> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> murlidhar: maybe if you remove the ppa that installed mutate and revert to the ubuntu packages it might work?
<murlidhar> EriC^^: hmmm
<murlidhar> okies
<Crackz0r> Hello
<maddawg2> hey guys.. I need some help with setting up LVM on a fresh ubuntu install
<maddawg2> I have a machine with 5 physical drives and i'm hoping to get my / partition to expand all those drives
<maddawg2> i've been having issues doing that
<maddawg2> i was trying with the system-config-lvm utiltiy
<maddawg2> provides a GUI
<teward> maddawg2: such that / gets the full size of all the drives combined/
<maddawg2> and it looked like it worked at first but ubuntu doesnt see the full drive
<teward> so if they're all 1TB drives, you get 5TBish?
<maddawg2> yes teward
<maddawg2> spanned volume basically
<teward> not sure if LVM can do that, but that sounds a lot like RAID0
<maddawg2> LVM can do that
<maddawg2> i have it set up on another machine but not for the root partition
<maddawg2> for a secondary partition
<maddawg2> i cant for the life of me figure out how i did it
 * choopa slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<choopa> CHOLBY RULES
<choopa> SUCK MY DICK EVERYBODY!
<subman> How do I enable a remote desktop GUI session from a computer running Ubuntu without a current GUI session running?
<maddawg2> teward: in fact that's the whole point of LVM
<maddawg2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3596/what-is-lvm-and-what-is-it-used-for
<maddawg2> If you have more than one hard-disk, Logical Volumes can extend over more than one disk: i.e., they are not limited by the size of one single disk, rather by the total aggregate size.
<bekks> subman: I dont think there is a way to do so, since remote desktop GUI requires a GUI.
<murlidhar> EriC^^: isn't helping at all. i updated. removed the ppa as well.
<subman> bekks is there a way to start a gui session remotely?
<bekks> subman: What exactly do you want to achieve?
<subman> bekks A remote headless server and I want to have gui access.
<bekks> subman: So just install nxserver/nxclient and be happy :)
<Servus> apt-get autoremove a few kernels and kernel modul of an old kernel that whas in use with the current kernel: Module:  bcmwl  Could this cause that my sound doesn't work? http://pastebin.com/MgMMc57p
<subman> bekks, unable to find package.......is it not part of the standard repo?
<parmiggiano> subman: 'freenx-server'... and read some online 'how to' to set it up
<subman> parmiggiano, unable to locate package error
<maddawg2> pretty lame that vmware esxi only lets you add up to 2TB of storage
<bekks> They want to earn money, actually.
<maddawg2> ....
<maddawg2> how does that limitation earn them money?
<subman> Ok, I guess I'm stuck with buying Windows to access my remote machine.  Unbelievable.
<bekks> You have to buy a commercial license.
<maddawg2> i could see it earning them money IF they had a pay option that allows them do that
<bekks> subman: You arent.
<maddawg2> esxi is a commercial product
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> subman: https://www.nomachine.com/AR07K00676
<maddawg2> if it supported it i wouldnt have to waste my time with LVMs in ubuntu
<subman> bekks, already done.  Still no remote
<bekks> subman: Already done what?
<subman> bekks, if I have to by Windows to solve my problem, then so be it.
<bekks> subman: You dont have to use Windows. :)
<bekks> But if you want to use Windows, then so be it.
<subman> bekks, apparently I do.  At least with a Linux headless
<bekks> subman: No you dont. I am using NoMachine and a GUI every day, on a headless server.
<subman> bekks, maybe your supplier allows that?  I have a dedicated server and it just does not work.
<EriC^^> subman: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12755/how-to-forward-x-over-ssh-from-ubuntu-machine
<parmiggiano> (just from my personal interest, bekks and subman: for which use cases do you need a gui?)
<bekks> subman: It has nothing to do with dedicated server or not. It only depends on your setup. If you dont want to use Ubuntu, dont use it. I am quitting this pointless discussion.
<bekks> parmiggiano: I am using it for a remote desktop for a vm, which runs on a headless server.
<subman> bekks, really?
<bekks> subman: Really.
<subman> Wow
<AlexPortable> Any way I can install something on a system that's not live?
<AlexPortable> Write in a few folders and done?
<bekks> AlexPortable: You can creat a chroot.
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, ??? not really how it works.
<bekks> *create even
<AlexPortable> Is that hard?
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: yes but I want it
<bekks> !chroot | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<AlexPortable> I made a backup of my system, but now I want to install something on that backed up image
<bekks> AlexPortable: Which is a good way to invalidate the backup and make it unrestorable.
<AlexPortable> Why?
<AlexPortable> It's an 1:1 backup
<bekks> AlexPortable: How did you create your backup?
<AlexPortable> Copied all files from the harddisk
<bekks> How exactly did you copy all files?
<AlexPortable> ctrl c
<bekks> Thats not a restorable backup.
<AlexPortable> Doesn't matters
<bekks> It does. You actually have no backup.
<bekks> You did not preserve symlinks, you did not preserver hardlinks, you most likely dont even preserved permissions and ownerships.
<bekks> Totally worthless, whatever you copied there.
<murosai> any idea what equipment i would need to record sound from headphone jack of other device, say for example mp3-player?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, you might want to verify that you at least have a copy of your essential data.  or not.  up to you.
<x__> does somebody know something about ssl sniffing ? I've just a small question about it
<x__> i'll be thankfull for any help
<x__> are you there ?
<bekks> x__: How about asking your question then, first?
<x__> an host can only "sniff" another connection, if both are in the same network right?
<bekks> The host needs access to the connection data, yes.
<x__> bekks: Thank you a lot ! that was all i needed to know :)
<x__> bekks: have a nice day
<cpined> help.  I have an asus laptop.  I installed Unity desktop and everything was good.  I then decided to re-install ubuntu server on it instead and install the gnome desktop which I like but now my internet access fails after a minute or so.
<MonkeyDust> cpined  therre's also #ubuntu-server
<cpined> yes that is what I installed, then the gnome desktop.
<cpined> MonkeyDust, sorry...you meant the channel.
<m1dnight_> guys, I have renamed some directories (using java) in Linux. In terminal I now see "properdirname"
<m1dnight_> but the mount in windows shows dirnames like "_SLLQS~C"
<m1dnight_> any idea?
<m1dnight_> it is a samba mount
<m1dnight_> http://superuser.com/questions/458995/files-folders-get-weird-names-and-become-inaccessible-on-samba-share
<m1dnight_> this, so it seems
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: bekks I have a working system. I want to convert it to an LTSP image, but for this the package ltsp-client has to be installed. I can't install it on my current systme.
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, sounds theoretically possible and a great science experiment ... I wish you well.
<AlexPortable> What do you mean science experiment?
<cpined> My internet access fails after a few minutes and my wifi does not get any internet access.  Can some please help?
<OerHeks> m1dnight_, in that url there is also the solution > mangled names=no
<bekks> AlexPortable: Then backup your system.
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, possibility of success but likely multiple failures before that happens.
<AlexPortable> bekks: so you mean install it, backup the system, make the ltsp image, restore the backup ?
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: what kind of failures?
<bekks> AlexPortable: No.
<bekks> AlexPortable: Backup your system, then install what you want, see if it works, if it doesnt, restore your backup.
<AlexPortable> Well it should work
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, you'll have to try it and find out on your own.  FWIW, I've never heard of what describe being done, but it's certainly possible.
<AlexPortable> But I'm not sure if I may install the image on the pc
<bekks> AlexPortable: And for doing so, ctrl+c for copying files and messing up permissions, etc. isnt enough.
<AlexPortable> true
<AlexPortable> Is it for the home folder?
<bekks> AlexPortable: It is, for home folder only.
<AlexPortable> Or should I use rsync to move the files with permissions?
<bekks> !backup | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cpined> when I ping say cnn.com in a terminal nothing happens, on my desktop the same command works.  What causes that problem?
<OerHeks> cpined how do you ping on your desktop ?
<OerHeks> hmm somehowe cnn.com does not want to be pinged
<cpined> ping cnn.com using a terminal.
<cpined> ping cnn.com using a terminal on the laptop is not working.
 * cholby_ slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<cholby_> CHOLBY RULES
<OerHeks> cpined, "CNN blocks ICMP-Echo-Request packets"  that is why i asked, how do you ping on your desktop ?
<cfhowlett> !ops | cholby_ idiocy ... ban request
<ubottu> cholby_ idiocy ... ban request: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cpined> OerHeks, this is what I get back from the ping on the desktop 64 bytes from www.cnn.com(157.166.226.25):
<Prezident> How can i customize tabs in ubuntu terminal? They are to big imao, i want them very small at top
<nono_> hey does anyone use a macbook pro 8,2 mid 2011 i have xubuntu and the keyboard light isnt working :/
<Prezident> now tabs takes around 1 and half cm on top, i want them much smaller
<OerHeks> cpined, that is what i ask you, you said in terminal no pin, that is correct, cnn does not answer ping, but how did you get an answer from cnn.com? sounds funny to me
<cpined> OerHeks, on my desktop the ping command works and I have internet access, on my laptop the ping command does not work and I don't have internet access.  pinging cnn.com
<cpined> OerHeks, so my question is why I don't have internet access on my laptop.
<twau> wifi or cable?
<cpined> both don't work on the laptop.
<cpined> fresh ubuntu install.
<twau> Can you ping anything on your lan? Example your router?
<OerHeks> cpined, so it is an network issue, not a ping issue?
<cpined> correct, sorry for the confusion.
<nono_> connect your comptuer to the lan via cable
<cpined> I will check.
<nono_> then run an update
<parmiggiano> Prezident: I don't think that's possible... you could try alternative terminal emulators
<cpined> doing that now, seeing if that works.
<nono_> then check if your cards are up maybe
<cpined> hopefully the internet access stays up while installing the updates.
<cpined> twau, I can ping my desktop from my laptop.
<nono_> the cd is just basics
<nono_> the update is where its at
<parmiggiano> Prezident: or you might want to use a program like GNU Screen or tmux to manage multiple 'screens' within a single terminal window/tab.
<cpined> nono_, ok, hope it works
<cpined> it is asking for a re-start..lets see!!
<setuid> Where's the right place to get raring updates?
<setuid> I've got a VM here I'm trying to bring to current, apparently all the raring updates are offline, security updates also
<OerHeks> setuid, raring is EOL, dead
<OerHeks> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<setuid> So where's the latest archived updates then?
<OerHeks> setuid, there is however a hack to get updates, but you won't be safe, it is just to upgrade
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<setuid> OerHeks, I don't upgrade my VMs cross-version like that
<setuid> If there's a new version, it's a new build
<OerHeks> setuid, sure there is a new version, 12.04 is still supported, and 14.04/14.10
<setuid> I can still get archived updates for 6.06 and 6.10
<cpined> nono_, so far so good! I'll give it a few more minutes.
<setuid> OerHeks, I run an ESXi host here with every single Linux distro out there
<setuid> so I try to keep them clean and current, even the EOL'd ones
<nono_> i just changed from ubuntu to xubuntu now my keyboard light isnt working any help macbook 8,2
<OerHeks> setuid, great, but we do not support that
<setuid> OerHeks, I get it, but where are the last of the updates archived to? You didn't just pull them all offline, did you?
<setuid> s/you/the Ubuntu core team/
<OerHeks> setuid, see that url from ubottu
<OerHeks> setuid, yes, we pulled the updateservers offline, ofcourse
<setuid> Weird, why would you pull them offline for v13, but leave them for v6,7,8,9 and 10
<setuid> Some major flaw that leaked in?
<setuid> in that case, you'd patch the flaw, and archive the updates like the previos versions
<OerHeks> setuid, we dont leave them for 6,7,8, and so on, there is a seperate old-versions server just for people to upgrade
<setuid> That's why I said 'archived'
<setuid> So where are the Raring archives?
<setuid> n/m, I'll dig around the mirror sites
<OerHeks> time to read that url, setuid
<bekks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<setuid> I'm on it, it just tells me to upgrade, that's not helpful
<OerHeks> LoLz
<bekks> setuid: you did nbot read it.
<setuid> Both links and the one embedded in the mailing list announce, are not useful here
<setuid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<setuid> Does not give me a location to reach raring archived updates
<setuid> Upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10 does not give me the latest 13.04 updates
<setuid> So, I'll dig around the mirrors until I find them, no biggie
<OerHeks> i am sure i answered all that
<bekks> setuid: I can clearly read the URL where to get the old archives, in the article given.
<bekks> I am sure you can, too.
<nono_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Quantal
<nono_> i did this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Quantal and get an i/o error when exectuing the script
<OerHeks> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<OerHeks> nono_, likely because Quantal is EOL, repos are dead
<canaima> holaa
<canaima> cm esta:v
<nono_> i was just using the help file
<nono_> what do i do
<AlexPortable> How can I watch netflix on ubuntu? I can't install chrome, but it's not working in chromium or firefox
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, netflix is on chrome only.
<AlexPortable> yes, but how can i make it work on chromium?
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, not.
<AlexPortable> why not?
<cpined> nono_, It looks like my internet access with the LAN is now stable.  My internet access with my wifi is still not working, any ideas?
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, i have no answer to that, it just is.
<AlexPortable> "Why? Google Chrome comes bundled with a specific module, one Netflix requires to permit playback on a system through HTML5. It’s called “Encrypted Media Extension” (‘EME’ for short) and, without getting too technical about it, it’s a form of user-friendly DRM."
<AlexPortable> I don't see why this module isn't for chromium
<DJones> AlexPortable: Possibly may be because chromium is opensource so can't include encrypted plugins
<AlexPortable> Ubuntu is open source too, yet I can install closed source programs
<VanceX> Alexportable: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95346?hl=en
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, ubuntu does not come with closed source stuff, you have to download it.
<VanceX> AlexPortable: Chromium is open source whereas Chrome comes with native support.
<AlexPortable> So I should be able to download it in chromium
<bekks> AlexPortable: If Netflix offers it for Chromium.
<DJones> AlexPortable: Assuming somebody has packaged it for chromium, if not, no
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> what's a good serial terminal program for ubuntu
<AlexPortable> ok
<OerHeks> !info gtkterm
<AlexPortable> is there a tool like opera bookmark sharing for ubuntu?
<ubottu> gtkterm (source: gtkterm): A simple GTK+ serial port terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.7~rc1-0.2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 59 kB, installed size 212 kB
<KomiaPoika> thx
<nono_> any help? my keyboard light isnt turning on
<cpined> let me elaborate on my internet problem, it turns out that although my wifi says connected I"m not able to reach my desktop but when the lan cable is connected I'm able to reach it.
<setuid> cpined, Sounds like a network misconfiguration
<setuid> Are both desktop and laptop on the same segment?
<cpined> setuid, how can I fix that?
<cpined> yes
<cpined> wait
<cpined> yesterday when I was installing the OS i was connected to my repeater not to my router, could that be the cause?
<setuid> What's a "repeater"? You have a WDS wireless bridge?
<krastavac> how to change screen brightness on kali linux?
<cpined> yes a wireless bridge.
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<setuid> So configure it to pass the traffic
<cpined> setuid, I'm just grasping for straws at this point.
<setuid> If you have two wireless access points and you're connected to A, which routes through wireless B, you need to configure it to pass the traffic in both directions
<OerHeks> krastavac, kali has its own issues, see the ubottu
<setuid> WDS_A -> WDS_B -> Internet
<setuid> What are your routing rules on WDS_A?
<cpined> setuid, I noticed that during boot up if the lan is not connected it hangs on network configuration.
<setuid> Right, if your repeater isn't configured to forward/pass the traffic, it'll be like it's not connected
<setuid> does WDS_B see the traffic from the repeater?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: not to mention, kali isn't even based on ubuntu...
<cpined> I use the bridge for my netflix device so I know it has internet access.
<cpined> now I"m on the normal router via wifi and lan.
<OerHeks> zykotick9, i wasn't sure on that, thanks
<krastavac> give me some shell commands that might work
<setuid> WDS_A may have internet access, but is it configured to pass traffic from BEHIND IT to WDS_B?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: debian based now
<cpined> it is not.  When I select WDS_B from any wireless laptop internet access does not work.
<DJones> krastavac: This channel isn't for Kali linux support, you need to ask their own support channel
<cpined> setuid, my problem now is with WDS_A.
<setuid> cpined, So you have: laptop -> WDS_A (repeater) --> WDS_B (wireless router) --> Internet, yes?
<setuid> Where is the desktop in this? LAN'd into which end?
<cpined> setuid, destop and laptop are both on the main router, WDS_B.
<chopa> !ops CHOLBY RULES!  SUCK MY DIIIIIICK!
<ubottu> chopa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chopa> !ops CHOLBY RULES!  SUCK MY DIIIIIICK!
<chopa> !ops CHOLBY RULES!  SUCK MY DIIIIIICK!
<chopa> !ops CHOLBY RULES!  SUCK MY DIIIIIICK!
<setuid> Ok, and that works, right?
<chopa> wait why isn't it working
<setuid> laptop -> WDS_B -> internet?
<chopa> the bot is supposed to ping everybody
<chopa> :(
<cpined> setuid, over the lan not the wifi.
<christian> what the heck is this? having problems
<christian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9399430/
<setuid> cpined, what are your iptables rules on the main router?
<christian> output of strings /usr/sbin/pkexec
<setuid> or if you don't have iptables there, what port forwarding rules have you set?
<setuid> christian: What are you trying to do?
<cpined> setuid, don't know.  all the other lap tops are fine.  This lap top was fine until I re-installed the OS yesterday.
<setuid> cpined, Linux or Windows on that laptop?
<dmaroulidis> !ops chopa
<twau> do they have the same dns
<cpined> setuid, Linux.
<setuid> cpined, And 'route -a' shows what you expect?
<setuid> er, route -n
<setuid> Any mac address restrictions on the main router? Something preventing traffic from getting past it, even if you authenticate TO it?
<twau> does "cat /etc/resolv.conf" display the same on the computer where it works, and on the laptop?
<cpined> setuid, route -s shows same for Lan and wifi
<cpined> twau, I'll try that out.
<setuid> twau, That would only matter if he was using DNS
<setuid> If he's just trying to get through with IP (eg: route -n path), then /etc/resolv.conf is meaningless
<cpined> twau, yes.
<twau> ah okey didnt know he was just trying the ip
<setuid> Eliminate the variables
<setuid> Can you ping the router itself?
<setuid> Can you ping the gateway on the other end of the router?
<setuid> Can you ping a machine on the other end of the LAN on -your- side?
<setuid> (not an Internet host, but something on your LAN; a printer, another device)
 * subhojit777 is away: AFK
 * setuid just realized he's been here over 15 years now. Woop! 
 * subhojit777 is back (gone 00:00:14)
<setuid> 10+ years under 'setuid', 3 under 'rwsr-xr-x' and 1 under 'root' back in 1999.
<cpined> setuid, I can ping the router and other PC from lap top while on lan.  I can't ping router and other PC when I disconnect the lan.
<setuid> cpined, Sounds like your default route is screwed up, or set to LAN even when wifi is connected
<setuid> Try unplugging LAN and typing: "route del default gw && route add default gw <your_gw_IP_address>"
<cpined> setuid, should I just re-install again while on the main router?
<setuid> You could try that
<setuid> not sure how far into the config you are
<setuid> But you may end up back where you are now
<twau> Have you tried set everything static?
<setuid> What distro are you on?
<dreamer9> hellooooo
<cpined> ubuntu server 14.04, the latest.
<dreamer9> anyone here have worked with openstack
<dreamer9> i need ome helpp
<dreamer9> plz
<dreamer9> it's urgent
<twau> State your question rather then ask for help dreamer9, more will awnser
<setuid> dreamer9, #openstack-dev
<dreamer9> i have a problem can some one help me plz
<dreamer9>  i work on ubuntu 14.04
<dreamer9>  when i run keystone via cmd service keystone start
<dreamer9>  and
<dreamer9> i do netstat -an|grep 35357
<dreamer9>  no port
<unopaste> dreamer9 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<setuid> dreamer9, Ask in #openstack or #openstack-dev
<cpined> setuid, I tried the route commands, now what?
<setuid> Does it work?
<setuid> Note: the gw -should- be different if you're on wired vs. wireless
<setuid> they should not be the same
<setuid> You have a LAN IP and a WAN IP on that WDS repeater
<setuid> If you're wireless, you're on the WAN side of the router
<setuid> if you're wired, logically you're on the LAN side of the router
<dreamer9> when i type keystone role-create -name admin
<dreamer9> i have : unable to connect with http://server:35357/v2/rep
<setuid> dreamer9, #openstack
<setuid> This is the wrong place for Openstack help
<dreamer9> when i use nmap to scan list of ports opened on my os
<dreamer9> no port 3357
<cpined> setuid, so replace gw with the gw ip address?
<setuid> When on wireless, your gw will be different than when on wired
<setuid> so make sure it's changing when your adapter changes
<setuid> if it isn't, that's your issue right there
<cpined> setuid, I get no such device for bot the del and add commands
<dreamer9> soryyyy
<dreamer9> ok
<beans> www.gofundme.com/gysbo4
<dreamer9> i switched to #openstack
<beans> www.geocities.ws/foolsgold
<setuid> cpined, "route del default" (when on wired, LAN unplugged)
<setuid> and then: "route add default gw w.x.y.z" where that is the IP of your WAN-side gateway address
<cpined> setuid, you mean when on wireless? LAN unplugged?
<setuid> Yes
<cpined> setuid, ok..dumb question how do I get the WAN-side gateway address?
<setuid> Your default gateway when LAN is plugged in, will be -different- than your default gateway when on wireless only (LAN unpluged)
<setuid> cpined, What IP range does your router hand out when on wireless/LAN unplugged?
<cpined> setuid, my ip when on wireless is 192.168.1.74
<setuid> Ok, so your gateway is probably 192.168.1.1
<setuid> When you're on wireless, can you ping 1.1?
<cpined> setuid, no.
<twau> can you paste your ifconfig -a
<setuid> What happens when you run 'dhclient' on your machine when LAN is disabled?
<cpined> setuid, answers: file exists
<setuid> dhclient -i wlan0 (or whatever your WLAN adapter is)
<setuid> sorry, exclude the -i
<setuid> dhclient wlan0
<cpined> setuid, same answer
<setuid> Pastebin the output of 'ifconfig -a' on your host
<setuid> with both LAN + wifi connected
<cpined> setuid, ok, pastebin.com/KcxUtMWY
<twau> does you netmask match the computer where it works?
<cpined> twau, will the pastebin show that?
<setuid> Looks like the lan + wifi are on the same side of the same subnet
<setuid> that won't work
<cpined> setuid, ah...how did that happen?
<cpined> setuid, what is the fix?
<twau> try: ifconfig p3p1 down
<setuid> Configure your router to hand out proper addresses to its respective clients
<setuid> Your router is handing an address to the wireless client which it isn't configured to route back into its LAN segment
<nbusrone> Anyone using Nvidia graphic card with Open source driver here ?
<setuid> .70 vs. .74
<bekks> nbusrone: Why?
<cpined> setuid, why would that be an issue now?  like I mentioned the first time I installed the OS everything was good, yesterday I installed the OS now I have issues, but same router.
<nbusrone> bekks : I am having problem with custom resolution here with nvidia open source driver
<setuid> cpined, Nothing changed on the router?
<cpined> setuid, nothing.
<twau> do you have both cable and wifi connected cpined ? what is the p3p1 interface
<setuid> Reinstall with wired unplugged the whole time and see if that fixes it
<setuid> Maybe you have a persistent DHCP reservation on the wrong subnet
<cpined> setuid, I will try that.  I think your pointing to the issue.  Thanks I will keep you guys posted.
<cpined> twau, both are connected.
<nbusrone> no one using nvidia graphic card here ?
<setuid> flush the dhcp reservations on your router also
<cpined> setuid, ok, how?
<setuid> nbusrone, I was on a previous laptop, no issues running the full 1920x1200 resolution with nv
<setuid> it was a bit slow, but it did work
<setuid> cpined, what kind of router is it?
<cpined> setuid, ATT
<setuid> You should have a way to reset the MAC/dhcp tables
<setuid> oh, never mind, all bets are off then
<setuid> Wait... U-Verse style?
<cpined> yes
<setuid> Like where your router is on 192.168.1.254?
<cpined> yes
<setuid> Note: router-behind-router on the AT&T routers is VERY VERY tricky to get working
<nbusrone> setuid : the opposite , I can't run with lower resolution with nv
<setuid> I have an AT&T router here also, and 2 routers behiind it, requires a lot of custom iptables rules
<cpined> setuid, maybe that is the issue.
<setuid> So your AT&T is the main wireless router?
<cpined> setuid, yes
<nbusrone> setuid : are you currently using nvidia laptop now ?
<cpined> setuid, I will re-install while on the ATT router.
<setuid> nbusrone, It's powered off on my laptop rack.. did you set your custom modelines for the lower res?
<setuid> cpined, http://192.168.1.254/cgi-bin/dhcpserver.ha
<setuid> What does your "Cascaded Router" set up look like?
<twau> if resolv.conf  / route -rn and ifconfig -a expent ip matches on both hosts matches, it should work, if not there is something wrong on your gateway imo
<cpined> setuid, I get a 404 on that link
<setuid> Go to wherever your Subnet & DHCP config is on your router
<setuid> sounds like  you have a very old router, AT&T switched to the new Motorola routers awhile ago
<setuid> The ones that take two wires to the wall out the back
<cpined> setuid, only one wire out the back..DSL.
<cpined> setuid, I'm on the DHCP configuration page.
<Sbur> Is there a way to "disactivate" the thumbnail creation when you use internet?
<cpined> setuid, what am I looking for?
<setuid> cpined, "Router behind router" or "Cascaded router" configuration
<poiquwer> Is anyone familiar with configuring mkinitramfs. I'm trying to figure out how to add the right modules/hooks for a fully encrypted drive.
<nithin> Unable to change desktop wallpaper on ubuntu
<poiquwer> LVM on LUKS
<nithin> I have installed gnome recently...
<nithin> But now I can't change the wallpaper
<Guest89063> nithin have you tried re-installing it?
<setuid> poiquwer, I wrote a blog post on this: http://blog.gnu-designs.com/solved-howto-mount-an-external-encrypted-luks-volume-under-linux/
<nithin> what should I reinstall?
<setuid> 4 years ago, wow, that's awhile
<nithin> Now I have gnome and unity
<nithin> I can select any of them before I login
<cpined> setuid, I'm sorry I'm not understanding.
<cpined> setuid, I'm re-installing the OS now.
<setuid> cpined, You have to tell your AT&T router that you have another router behind it
<Guest89063> firstly try:
<Guest89063> apt-get update
<Guest89063> apt-get upgrade
<Guest89063> then reboot OS
<nithin> But now I can't change the wallpaper either from Unity or Gnome
<cpined> setuid, ok.  I only use that second router for netflix.  That explains why I can't browse the web when connected to that second router.
<poiquwer> setuid: That's not exactly what I'm looking for.
<poiquwer> I need an internal drive to boot from GRUB.
<cpined> setuid, during install should I select the Lan or the Wan for primary network interface?
<nithin> Please help me
<setuid> WAN
<cpined> setuid, ok.
<cpined> setuid, should I try reboot system now?  maybe the wirless issue was fixed?
<setuid> Is the install completed?
<cpined> setuid, I did Rescue mode
<cpined> setuid, and the network configuration said it completed, using the WAN.
<setuid> Ok, give it a shot
<nbusrone> setuid : I did a custom resolution but it doesn't work , are you willing to help me out ?
<cpined> setuid, ok...gotta go through the whole install :(...
<nithin> some one please help me
<Rensouken> With what?
<nithin> I can't change my desktop wall
<nithin> wallpaper
<bekks> nithin: Why is that vital?
<bekks> nithin: And how do you try to change it, actually?
<Rensouken> Which enviroment are you running? Gnome?
<nithin> I tried to change it using the desktop preference option available in system settings
<Chuck_Norris> nithin: try:  gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true
<nithin> I am new to ubuntu
<Rensouken> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TC7oqkUOsA Does that help?
<Chuck_Norris> nithin: open a terminal then copy and paste:  gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true
<nithin> did it
<Rensouken> >_>
<Rensouken> <_<
<Chuck_Norris> solved it?
<nithin> but no go
<nithin> The command executed without any errors
<nithin> but can't change the wallpaper
<Rensouken> Watch the video
<Rensouken> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TC7oqkUOsA
<Guest89063> Maybe try and restart x-server?
<nithin> the issue started after I install the gnome desktop
<nithin> Rensouken: I know how to change the wallpaper in ubuntu.. but it is not working
<Aer93> hi, is there a way of leaving a process runing in an ssh server and disconect?
<Aer93> keeping the process runing I mean
<EriC^^> Aer93: screen
<nithin> I don't think this one works better than windows. Better go for windows I think.. worth spending money...
<Aer93> EriC^^: but, does that work if I turn off my computer?
<bekks> Use screen, tmux, nohup or disown.
<EriC^^> Aer93: type screen, then type the command, then press ctrl+a then press e
<bekks> Aer93: As long as the other computer still runs, thats no problem.
<EriC^^> or ctrl+a then d
<Aer93> EriC^^: great
<nithin> I can't even change my desktop wallpaper.. unstable..
<EriC^^> hold on
<Aer93> bekks: If tried nohup
<Aer93> bekks: but, then when I relog in
<EriC^^> when you want to attach back to it type screen -r
<Aer93> bekks: I cannot se the job running
<EriC^^> Aer93: i think you need to disown it before exiting
<bekks> Aer93: How did you try to use nohup?
<EriC^^> just use screen
<Aer93> bekks: I tried nohup command &
<bekks> Using screen is more easy.
<Aer93> bekks: but I like the fact of having that log file
<Aer93> EriC^^: disown, I'll try that
<bekks> Aer93: USe screen.
<EriC^^> Aer93: yeah it's ctrl+a then ctrl+d
<Aer93> bekks: can I still attach back even if I restart my computer?
<EriC^^> Aer93: yeah
<LedM> A LAST ADVICE, DAMNED FILTHY PLAGUES: IF I FOUND SOM KIND OF FAKE PEOPLE OF linux ABOMINATION ON SOMEWHERE ON SOMETIME, I WON'T LOST MORE  ANY SIMPLE SECOND AND KILL YOU ALLRIGHT?  All YOUR FILTHY BITCHES AND ALL YOUR DAMNED RACE WILL DIE ! DAMNES SICKEST FILTHY PLAGUES! ADICED! STAY AFFRAID ON PUBLISH LINUZ FOUNDATION OKEY? Bye BYE SUCKERS! X(
<MonkeyDust> what's nohup?
<bekks> Aer93: Using screen, yes.
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: no hang up
<Aer93> bekks: ok
<Aer93> bekks: a question about disown... i've tried it, and now the job has dissapeared, where did it go, how can I check that it's still runing
<bekks> Aer93: It was attached to the init process. You can see it using ps aux. e.g.
<Aer93> screens works great, thnx
<Guest89063> How can I convince my company that everyone using the root account is a bad idea?
<Guest89063> (by everyone I mean developers)
<Guest89063> (and by using I mean logged in as root, no sudoers)
<teward> Guest89063: http://serverfault.com/questions/57962/whats-wrong-with-always-being-root is one good start point
<teward> Guest89063: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16178/why-is-it-bad-to-login-as-root has the Ubuntu-centric view, but is ultimately the same point
<Guest89063> The company has the extremely tardy view of "if the customer isn't paying for it, then we haven't got time for it" *sigh*
<bubbasaures> Guest89063, Are they using Ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> sounds like debian at best and all off topic
<firc600c0e7e> Hi
<leos> good morning
<leos> can anyone be of assistance? I get the black screen since installing 14.04
<chris_> \list
<DJones> chris_: There are no lists in this channel
<chris_> haha I just found out thanks
<Ussat> looking at the server iso and desktop iso for ubuntu, are there significant differences as to what is included in each ?
<DJones> Ussat: Desktop has a GUI interface, server is command line only
<Ussat> ok, so other than that....
<Ussat> I know I can install same software in eather, just wondering specific to the iso
<r_a_x> synaptic from terminal
<r_a_x> unable to install
<r_a_x> I am trying to install synaptic from terminal and I am getting the following error "Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate"
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.2 (utopic), package size 1328 kB, installed size 7650 kB
<OerHeks> r_a_x, make sure you have universe repo enabled
<r_a_x> OerHeks: what is that?
<OerHeks> r_a_x, go into softwarecenter > edit > sources, and see on the first page
<leos> Well, I have a serious problem if someone is ready to respond. Since upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 (yesterday) I got black screen three times. I would like to know if the software is broken somewhere or if there's an unfortunate coincidence.
<r_a_x> OerHeks: I tried this command sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe"
<leos> Where to check
<OerHeks> r_a_x, why? just use the softwarecenter gui
<r_a_x> OerHeks:  ok
<chris_> do you boot to black screen?
<leos> no
<leos> when I reboot, all is fine
<r_a_x> OerHeks: universe is enabled by default
<OerHeks> r_a_x, oke, thanb i don't understand why you cannot install synaptic
<chris_> leos have you installed a graphs driver?
<leos> I run the default for now
<r_a_x> OerHeks: I was getting this problem before atoo, so I decided to reinstall ubuntu through bootable usb and this problems persists
<r_a_x> OerHeks: I am behind a proxy server and I have made modification in /etc/apt/apt.conf file
<OerHeks> r_a_x, shouldn't you say that earlier? i don't know about proxies.
<chris_> try and see if your driver needs to be a proprietary one by going to additional drivers in settings
<r_a_x> OerHeks: okay
<OerHeks> r_a_x, all i know it this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<OerHeks> seen many people got help from it
<leos> I am on the ubuntu forums, looks like my graphics card is one of the worst one can have with latest ubuntu versions
<r_a_x> OerHeks: thanks!!
<leos> for instance http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1972954
<Kgirl> 껃
<OerHeks> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<bynarie> hola!
<towski> anyone have ubuntu touch running
<bynarie> i do
<bynarie> on nexus 7
<bynarie> its junk
<DJones> bynarie: If you're looking for support on running Ubuntuon tablets, you shoudl probably join #ubuntu-touch
<bynarie> im not looking for support on ubuntu touch
<OerHeks> towski ^^
<bynarie> but thanks
<DJones> bynarie: ok, so your nexus 7 reference is irrelevant then
<phaidros> what is a good game on linux like freeciv?
<bynarie> DJones, how is my comment irrelevant? towski asked if anyone is using it.. and i was trying to respond to him
<DJones> bynarie: ok, it would have been good if you'd linked the nick of the person you were replying to
<towski> right well it looks like I can't buy nexus 7 anymore anyway
<towski> ?
<towski> well maybe I don't need an open source phone
<DJones> bynarie: Apologies for that, without a relevant nick, I thought you were spamming
<bynarie> im not trying to be rude, but i think we can all figure out who i was responding to
<bynarie> no its ok.. i apologize too
<towski> me too
<bynarie> towski, why cant you buy a n7?
<towski> at least on the google play website it's no longer for sale
<towski> I guess amazon is still selling them though
<bynarie> towski, yes u can get one on amazon
<leos> I may have installed the wrong version
<leos> how can I check quickly if the CPU is on 32 bits or 64 bits?
<OerHeks> lscpu
<NinjaCowboy> Is there a way to stop Ubuntu from creating this .Trash-999 directory on my USB drives whenever I delete something?
<bynarie> NinjaCowboy, haha i had a similar problem last night
<skowronek> skowronek
<bynarie> the .trash folder is similar to a "recycle bin" in windows
<bynarie> you need to actually delete the file
<NinjaCowboy> I know that. I just want Ubuntu to not do it, so I don't have to keep deleting stuff twice.
<OerHeks> NinjaCowboy, use terminal to remove, then it won't end up in trash
<leos> @OerHeks - thanks
<bubbasaures> leos, Install the intel graphic installer for linux, at their site
<NinjaCowboy> leos: If you see lm in the flags section, you have a 64-bit CPU.
<leos> It's 64 and my OS is 32bit. Any way to modify it or would I have to reinstall it from scratch?
<leos> so I'd get rid of the problems
<leos> @yes, it's 64
<bubbasaures> leos, That is a reinstall fro 32 to 64
<NinjaCowboy> leos: modify what?
<leos> reinstall from 32 to 64
<NinjaCowboy> Yeah, you'd have to reinstall the 64-bit version.
<bubbasaures> leos, How much memory do you have?
<leos> if there's an easy way to do it via terminal or to write a iso
<leos> 2GB RAM
<bubbasaures> leos, I would bump the ram before going 64 that really is not enough unless you just run no apps in general or very little.
<ikonia> that is fine
<ikonia> there is no need to "bump the ram" to use 64bit
<Techspectre> lately when I hit install updates in the update manager it hasn't been asking me for sudo, what's up with that?
<bubbasaures> that is a bit over described but that is the issue ram.
<leos> because the black screen is the worst of my problems, but I have a load more since the upgrade
<ikonia> leos: why do you think moving to 64bit will solve a black screen problem ?
<bubbasaures> leos, I have that card and never have issues, so not sure what's going in there.
<EriC^^> Techspectre: sometimes you type it and dont complete the install and it does that
<bubbasaures> I never upgrade though
<NinjaCowboy> leos: Did you do an in-place upgrade?
<Techspectre> EriC^^, you mean at one point I may have done that and it's retained sudo?
<leos> @ikonia because moving to ubuntu 14.04 may have caused it in the first place
<ismail_> !list
<ubottu> ismail_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> Techspectre: yeah
<ikonia> leos: so again - why do you think moving to 64bit will fix it ?
<Techspectre> EriC^^, how do I get that to stop? I mean it's kinda scary for something not to ask me for sudo
<EriC^^> Techspectre: i know, i thought it was a bug at first
<leos> unless there's a coincidental occurrence of a problem with hardware
<leos> I got some other issues as well
<ikonia> leos: you're not making sense
<ikonia> leos: you say you think the problem came with a 14.04 upgrade - but you think a move to 64bit will fix it ?
<ikonia> that doesn't make sense
<Techspectre> EriC^^, but when I do apt commands in the terminal it doesn't work without sudo
<leos> @Ikonia - I was using u 12.04 and upgraded to u 14.04
<EriC^^> Techspectre: yeah, i've no idea how you could force it to always prompt for the password if you continue an uncompleted download
<bubbasaures> leos, ikonia Is correct, have you run it in the guest and seen this blackout?
<leos> since the upgrade I started getting problems
<ikonia> leos: I understand that part, however I don't understand why you are now trying to change to 64bit to fix a problem
<Techspectre> EriC^^, oh I'm sure that the uncompleted download is finished by now, it hasn't asked me for password in weeks
<EriC^^> Techspectre: oh
<NinjaCowboy> leos: Did you do an in-place upgrade, or did you wipe the disk and install 14.04 fresh?
<NinjaCowboy> A fresh install is less likely to have problems than an in-place upgrade.
<leos> never run as guest
<leos> @ninja - it was in-place
<leos> @ikonia - I have many problems
<leos> the worst is the black screen, it gives me the creeps
<leos> haven't tried it as guest because it's occasional and sudden, it's not something I can generate at will
<ikonia> leos: I understand all this
<ikonia> leos: what I don't understand is your approach to fixing them
<leos> my approach is asking first
<ikonia> yes, you seem more interested in upgradeing to 64bit rather than actually resolving the issues
<ikonia> which is what I don't understand
<leos> :)
<leos> that's why I am here
<leos> but if I am to reinstall it afresh, why not use the 64 bit version if the system is 64 bit?
<bubbasaures> ikonia, We all guess at times and it can be hard to admit.
<ikonia> leos: there is no problem in using 64bit, I just don't understand why that is a solution to the issues you are currently having
<NinjaCowboy> leos: You can, but 64-bit has a slight memory overhead.
<ikonia> if your goal is to use 64bit, then great, clean install and job done, if your job is to fix the problems you have, you should work them through with people
<leos> it may not be
<leos> if I want to get rid of them, I'd have to get back to using 12.04
<NinjaCowboy> ikonia: So, the black screen appears randomly, at any time?
<ikonia> NinjaCowboy: I have no idea, I can't quite get a detailed situation, as it jumps around
<leos> for instance, a theme is gone in u14
<bubbasaures> leos, You have your cart before the horse you have guessed, that is okay admit it and lets get to fixing or what you need.
<leos> the reverse high contrast, which I need for my bad eyes
<NinjaCowboy> sorry, I meant leos... I'd think it would be a graphics driver issue.
<leos> wine is working all wrong
<leos> had a hard time with networking
<ikonia> leos: it's impossible to help you, you need to focus on a problem and work it through
<streulma> hello, I have to build a kernel module to use for ethernet, but I want to do it with DKMS. Is there a good guide somewhere?
<bekks> streulma: Which network card do you have, in particular?
<streulma> bekks: DUB 1312
<streulma> bekks (DLink)
<bekks> Oh, that crap.
<pseubodot> FYI: ubuntu 14.10 netinst fails to install because kernel modules available don't match the kernel in current netinst
<leos> @ninjacowboy
<leos> yes
<leos> randomly
<ikonia> net installer worked fine for me
<streulma> AX88179
<streulma> bekks ???
<bill_> hi with mate ubuntu 14.10 window always pop under and I would like them to come up on top - any idea how to do that
<bekks> streulma: Whats the USB device id?
<streulma> bekks: I'm able to build it normaly with make and make install, modprobe ...
<streulma> but I want DKMS, because kernel upgrade, it will always work !
<bekks> streulma: Whats the USB device id?
<NinjaCowboy> leos: You can try looking at the dmesg output or the Xorg logs to troubleshoot it.
<leos> @Ninja - I'm afraid I don't know how. Will check the manufacturer for a driver.
<leos> or some known issues they might have
<ikonia> your all rushing without any understanding of the problem
<ikonia> you don't even know what graphics card is in there - and you're suggesting looking on the web for drivers
<bekks> leos: Which hardware exactly do you have, which driver do you put in question?
<leos> @bekks Intel® 965GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<streulma> bekks: Bus 002 Device 057: ID 2001:4a00 D-Link Corp.
<pa1> Its sad that intel is not supporting 12.04 for the graphics drivers, i have looked at alternate methods of installing them, but its sad
<ikonia> intel is supporting 12.04
<ikonia> they support linux in general
<ikonia> it's part of the kernel and xorg by default
<NinjaCowboy> ikonia: Their driver update utility doesn't support it.
<pa1> oh but their intel driver installer is no longer supporting 12.04
<ikonia> because you should'nt be using that
<ikonia> you should be using the intel components that are shipped with your distro's xorg/kernel combination
<pa1> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0-linux
<ikonia> pa1: so ?
<OerHeks> the standard intel driver supports your card, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man4/intel.4.html so your theme issue is not related i guess
<bekks> streulma: The 2001:4a00 device is supported by the ax88179_178a modue which is shipped with the kernel since 3.9
<leos> nope, just came in the same gift box
<pa1> check that out, it says 12.04 is no longer supported, the problem being, my ubuntu does not recognize my integrated graphics
<pa1> just did a fresh install
<ikonia> pa1: no it doesn't say that
<ikonia> pa1: it says that UTILITY is no longer support
<ikonia> pa1: and as I said earlier you SHOULD be using the intel components your distro supply and manage
<pa1> it says its obsolete (basically not supported), i am trying to prevent using xorg
<ikonia> prevent using xorg ?? what are you talking about
<ikonia> pa1: it says the TOOL is not supported, which is just a shell script really
<ikonia> pa1: the intel components are shipped with ubuntu - you should not be using that tool/script, you should use the intel components shipped with ubuntu
<NinjaCowboy> Funny how Intel supports 13.10, which is no longer supported by Ubuntu, but they refuse to support 12.04, which has support all the way until 2017.
<kostkon> pa1, your card is too old anyway. You are already using the intel driver, just not the very latest version.
<mastershake> hey guys idk if this really applies to this channel but i have a very specific problem and i was hoping someone can lend a hand
<ikonia> NinjaCowboy: they are not regusing anything
<ikonia> mastershake: if it's an ubuntu problem, this channel is fine
<pa1> I am using haswell, i5 4th gen
<pa1> :p
<daftykins> i still don't see the benefit to trying to install any alternative drivers for intel, under *any* Ubuntu
<ikonia> daftykins: thank you
<kostkon> pa1, my mistake
<mastershake> well long story short my 12gb ssd is maxed out and im like locked out of it, can i boot gparted, format the ssd, and then reinstall?
<ikonia> mastershake: you can do that
<ikonia> although that seems an over kill solution
<daftykins> mastershake: what do you mean by maxxed out? full?
<mastershake> full, yeah.
<worble> I'm trying to run update-grub in a chroot but I keep getting "error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)" but I believe I had bind-mounted /dev outside the chroot
<daftykins> mastershake: is it solely your Ubuntu / partition? (root)
<mastershake> yes
<daftykins> mastershake: nuke some old kernels, i'd bet that'll reclaim a lot. are you booted into it right now?
<ikonia> worble: drop out of the chroot and check
<mastershake> it wont even boot into KDE
<mastershake> apt-get is broken
<worble> ikonia: Looks okay
<daftykins> mastershake: ok are you typing from a live session, or?
<mastershake> no im typing from a diff pc
<ikonia> worble: and proc ?
<daftykins> mastershake: ok can you get a live session booted on it?
<Simplar> Hello. I have a program for Linux Debian / Ubuntu which I'd like to sell for a small sum of money. Where will you advise me to start about it? Thank you guys for any tip.
<worble> ikonia: "type non (rw,bind)"
<mastershake> let me try im not sure
<worble> none*
<mastershake> if i can, then what should i do?>
<ikonia> Simplar: not really something this channel deals with
<Simplar> ikonia: which channel can you advise me then?
<ikonia> Simplar: you can look on ubuntu app store wiki for how to get your application included
<ikonia> Simplar: no idea, selling your software is not an ubuntu issue, thats up to you to find a path to market
<OerHeks> Simplar, http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/other-forms-of-submitting-apps/commercial-software-faqs/
<worble> ikonia: Should these all be bind mounts or mount -t proc ?
<ikonia> worble: from memory all bind
<ikonia> but check the docs
<worble> ikonia: Which docs?
<wannamod> curious as to where to start to attach application volume sliders along with master volume slider in the dropdown of gnome desktop. can anyone help?
<mastershake> if i can boot live, then would that give me access to my ssd to clean some shit up?
<daftykins> mastershake: yes, don't use that language here though please.
<daftykins> mastershake: get it booted then we can progress
<ikonia> !grub2 > worble
<ubottu> worble, please see my private message
<mastershake> k. sorry
<wannamod> how would i go about editing my gui in ubuntu? specificly taking parts of one gui and adding them to another, specificly the sliders from settings>sound>applicaitons, to the volume dropdown on the desktop
<bekks> wannamod: that not how things work on linux.
<vbgunz> does anyone know why I cannot do the following sudo cryptsetup luksClose sdc5_crypt... I keep getting the following -> device-mapper: remove ioctl on sdc5_crypt failed: Device or resource busy ... I'm done with the disk, it was perfect for what I needed but I'm done and I can't close it :(
<vbgunz> I umounted everything from it, nothing should be in use but I could never close it with cryptsetup :(
<vbgunz> I've luksClosed everything I could on it and umounted everything but still get that error... I really feel like this is a bug, I just can't see what I'm doing wrong :|
<daftykins> if i could remember the command that lists open file handles, i'd suggest it
<deadanddying> i have a compaq presario c700 laptop with a dual core processor, but it seems like the processor is dying, is there any way i can strip the gui down to ease the load on the core? otherwise i lose connection to daemon, and im forced to start  my session all over again
<EriC^^> daftykins: lsof ?
<daftykins> EriC^^: yes :D
<deadanddying> lsof?
<daftykins> vbgunz: ^
<bubbasaures> deadanddying, ##hardware
<daftykins> deadanddying: memtest ?
<filippo> Hi guys! Why when I try to launch some applications sometimes Ubuntu (14.04.1 in my case) seems to freeze for a second? It is because of CPU priority/affinity on some processes? You can notice this behavior just launching 'System Settings' and then trying to move the mouse/trackpad. Sorry for my bad english..
<bubbasaures> filippo, How much memory do you have?
<filippo> 16gbytes of RAM splitted on 4 SODIMMs
<bubbasaures> filippo, Cool, first thought was hardware limitations and swapping is all.
<filippo> bubbasaures: Understood, the swap partition was created by the Ubuntu installer and it amounts to 17gbytes
<lkjhgf> hi
<Kirsch> hi everyone - i am reinstalling a new server and i had an issue getting a django app up with uwsgi and now its working but i seem to have  a weird state with apt, whenever i do an install/upgrade, it tries to reconfigure uwsgi
<lkjhgf> anybody know where i can find a channel or somebody knowledgable about details of the HTTP protocol?
<Kirsch> i do want the package and it doesn't seem to be able to start it - it also will never start properly even thoguh the sites i've configured are running properly.
<bubbasaures> filippo, Right probably not the issue but once it starts using the swap, what you describe is common, with a spinning HD anyway.
<Walex2> lkjhgf: various mailing lists associated with the W3C
<vbgunz> daftykins: there is just too much to look over with lsof, I tried grepping the device name /dev/sdb5, sdc5_crypt, the mount point /mnt and nothing comes back from lsof | grep. I tried just looking over it and nothing pops out at me.
<bubbasaures> !alis | lkjhgf
<ubottu> lkjhgf: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<filippo> bubbasaures: Thank you for your time bubbasaures but this is not my case because the system is running on a modern SSD (Samsung 840 Pro 256gbytes) and I think the latency should be minimum, correct me if I'm wrong.
<bubbasaures> filippo, It is on my SSD, (minimal), yeah that's why I specified that
<filippo> bubbasaures: Oh ok :-)
<bubbasaures> filippo, There is a auto trim in place, however you set up a cron with more control if needed. Do you have a separate home?
<bubbasaures> I just run a trim command as needed
<Kirsch> whenever i run apt, it tries to do something with a package everytime, is there a way to forcefully remove the package and then install it so it doesn't get stuck? it shows as "1 not fully installed or removed."
<OerHeks> bubbasaures, i just added discard to fstab for permanent trimming.
<deadanddying> i have a compaq presario c700, 991 mb ram, Intel® Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2330 @ 1.60GHz × 2, 64 gb ssd model: M4-CT064M4SSD2, 2.4gb swap space. the processor is failing, under load, and crashes to daemon alot, is there a way that i can strip the gui down to just the basics, so i can use the majority of the core for the load?
<daftykins> deadanddying: as i said, memtest.
<Bobby__> why not just dust it out or something?
<deadanddying> how do memtest?
<vbgunz> I just rebooted. really sucks to no end I could never luksClose and umount an otherwise perfect before that moment operation
<vbgunz> I hate it
<bubbasaures> OerHeks, Yeah me to, I'm trying to wear it out, just curious really, never had a HD fail yet, unconscious drive really, having everything backed up and again backed up
<yang> After upgrading (trisquel) ubuntu I am unable to still set the view on my external monitor via VGA-OUT
<yang> previously it was defined for this Window Manager, but now the command "xrandr" doesnt display multiple outputs anymore... ?
<OerHeks> generally don't fill up a SSD, 80-85% max
<bubbasaures> yeah
<bubbasaures> yang, That is not supported here is all, sorry.
<yang> ok
<Bobby__> @yang - is the correct graphics driver being used?
<OerHeks> deadanddying, hold shift @boot and use that memtest86 entry in grub
<deadanddying> will try.
<bubbasaures> Bobby__, yang #trisquel
<rypervenche> Kirsch: What package?
<didac> hello
<yang> Bobby__: yeah, probably with a new upgrade the drivers have changed...
<yang> I mean "xrandr" used to display other outputs now it just says "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<yang> I ll google up that error
<Kirsch> rypervenche: it was uwsgi - but i figured it out
<Kirsch> whats weird about uwsgi is that my two ini files both work but the daemon always shows fail when it starts but it works. it does this on every ubuntu server i use
<Bobby__> does anyone know why I would get "gave up waiting for root device" after compiling a new kernel? i tried rootdelay=90 already
<rypervenche> Bobby__: Your grub config and/or initramfs are not configured correctly.
<delt> Hello
<Bobby__> @rypervenche - i checked grub config and it is the same as previous as far as UUID etc.  i can compile a "normal" kernel and boot just fine but I am trying 3.18.0 rc7 "for-next" to get my baytrail sound working
<delt> can someone help me with my kerberos/nfs4 setup?
<rypervenche> Bobby__: Is it set to use the new kernel though and a new initramfs?
<delt> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting laptop:/tmp
<delt> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting laptop:/
<delt> i just setup my laptop as a nfs server to test if i've got this down.... apparently not :(
<delt> can someone help me with my kerberos/nfs4 setup?
<Bobby__> @rypervenche - i just checked and yes it is set correctly and the initrd and vmlinuz exist
<bekks> delt: Depends on your question.
<Bobby__> @rypervenche - curiously, vmlinuz and initrd are several megabytes smaller than the stock kernel
<delt> bekks: why is my client unable to mount nfs shares from the server? (in this simple test case, client and server are both the same machine, "laptop")
<delt> and the kerberos server is my main server, deimos
<delt> all under the domain deimos.ca
<bekks> delt: Well, you can tell us. Which error message do you get?
<delt> bekks: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting laptop:/
<bekks> delt: So check the permissions on the server
<delt> bekks: i created the principal nfs/laptop.deimos.ca@DEIMOS.CA
<delt> and extracted the keys from the laptop machine
<delt> with ktadd command of kadmin
<delt> bekks: my /etc/exports only has a single entry: /tmp               192.168.0.0/16(rw,async,no_root_squash,sec=krb5)
<delt> bekks: without using sec=krb5 (on both the server and client) it can mount fine.
<bekks> delt: Well, when sharing /tmp, why do you try to mount laptop:/ instead of laptop/tmp/ ?
<delt> bekks: i tried both
<delt> bekks: without krb5 authentication, it works with laptop:/tmp but a tutorial on the web said it should also work with servername:/ if fsid=0
<delt> oh wait.... i forgot fsid=0 ...but that shouldn't cause problems right?
<deadanddying> mem test complete, says pass. i just want to be able to use this P.O.S. with mountall losing connection to plymouth, or daemon crashing, and it runs fine if i keep the load light, i just want to make the gui less impacting than it already is.
<huseyin> facebook
<delt> bekks: just changed it (added fsid=0) and restarted the nfs server, same mistake
<daftykins> deadanddying: it loops repeatedly, i do 3 passes minimum on a suspect system
<delt> weird thing is, on the kerberos server i'm not getting any logs of the mount attempt
<daftykins> at not point does memtest86+ ever say anything is complete :)
<daftykins> *no point
<delt> bekks: still there?
<squinty> deadanddying:  could also ask in a hardware channel about reseating chips/memory sticks, replacing cpu thermal grease, make sure that all your cooling fans are running....very common problems on older equipment
<delt> http://pastebin.com/uT4v8zxS
<deadanddying> daftykins: i know this laptop is, as my alias implys dead and dying, all i want to do is minimalize impact of the gui, i cant click dash home, because as it loads that fancy popout, it just crashes, so all i want to do is just free up some processing power to use in more imprtant things.
<raidghos1> Having some issues with openvpn on ubuntu
<Slimmy> Hello. I was stupid enough to change /home rights to not be read by myself. How to change it back? I cant access my user now. When i got into root terminal in recovery mod and did cmod 777 /home it says its ready only
<bekks> Slimmy: you have to use a live cd.
<ikonia> Slimmy: disk is mounted read only
<ikonia> logging in does not require access to /home if you are not using the gui
<ikonia> you could just login from a terminal and change it
<Slimmy> when in recovery mode its mounted read only?
<ikonia> Slimmy: if there is a problem with the file system
<Slimmy> i cant login tryed it
<ikonia> what is the error
<Slimmy> thanks for all the in-time answers by the way
<Slimmy> im in my login interface atm
<delt> Slimmy: go to a VT (ctrl+alt+F1 to F6) and login as root
<Slimmy> i click my account and enter password. since i changed the rights whenever i enter my pass it justs... relogs. I mean i get back to my screen
<ikonia> you can't login as root
<ikonia> there is no root password
<ikonia> login as your self
<Slimmy> btw i got access to guest account
<Slimmy> so i go recovery?
<ikonia> Slimmy: thats because it can't access your home directory
<Slimmy> or use my live CD?
<ikonia> Slimmy: don't use the gui to login and it will be fine
<ikonia> it will just warn you it can't access your home directory and log you in
<Slimmy> how to change it?
<ikonia> change what ?
<Slimmy> from gui
<ikonia> ctrl+alt+F1
<ikonia> for example
<Slimmy> Ok sec
<delt> Slimmy: by default, ctrl+alt+F7 will return you to the graphic (X11) system
<parmiggiano> delt: hopefully that wasn't too late ;)
<Slimmy> by the way, why kali linux in installation wont exchange keys on wlan0
<ikonia> what has kali linux got to do with this ?
<Slimmy> it was a lil bit but nvm
<bekks> Slimmy: Thats a good question for the kali support. Do yo use kali?
<Slimmy> its out of topic :) another prob i got. Yes
<delt> parmiggiano: if he has problems logging in, i would assume he's using IRC from a different machine
<ikonia> Slimmy: is this problem on ubuntu or kali ?
<bekks> Slimmy: So currently you are using kali?
<ikonia> lets be clear about what you are doing here
<Slimmy> i would use backtrack but its not maintent
<asdf> Is it possible to do a dual boot with ubuntu and win7 if I already have my full system encryption with TC?
<ikonia> Slimmy: is your login problem on ubuntu or kali ?
<Slimmy> Lets focus on login prob for now cuz i cant focus on all the chat. It is in ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> thats what we are interested in
<Slimmy> now it says that there were errors while mountin /
<Slimmy> press f for fix, I for ignore, S for not mountin, or M for manual mount
<ikonia> Slimmy: thats a different problem
<ikonia> that should not happen at login
<ikonia> Slimmy: that happens at boot time
<Slimmy> its in greek i hope i translated well. It just occured. Previous times i didnt see this
<ikonia> what are you doing ? booting or logging in
<Slimmy> bootin to login :P
<ikonia> right, I've given you very clear instrutions about what to do and you appear to be ignoring them
<ikonia> so I'm going to stop helping now
<Slimmy> Sorry
<Slimmy> I just clicked on boot
<Slimmy> And this appeared
<SonikkuAmerica> Slimmy: I would press S and fix /etc/fstab
<Slimmy> I didnt do anythang
<ikonia> who said it's a problem with /etc/fstab ?
<ikonia> it's compaining about file system inconsistancys which matches the read only file system
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: I just got here. Take it easy.
<Slimmy> Yeah i know but when i opened my pc this popped up. Im sorry Ikonia
<Slimmy> i pressed S and says /tmp isnt ready
<jkeene> I have a server that was recently compromised. Each time I try to remove the malware (in /boot) it's immediately replaced with a different name. How can I remove it once and for all?
<curiousx> Slimmy: your disk got bad sectors
<asdf> jkeene can you boot with a different system? Live CD or something?
<Slimmy> curiousx: Oh so what u suggest
<bekks> jkeene: BAckup data again (assuming your important data is already backed up), and reinstall the system.
<hexafraction> Hi, I have a dual-monitor config where the primary is to the right of the secondary (the primary is internal to a laptop, and I can't move the secondary physically due to space constraints). I set the layout in system settings for my user, and it works. However, I can't set it for the guest user and logon screen (both becume disorienting to use since the mouse moves between monitors on the wrong edges). How can I set the layout for the lo
<pecorade> hi.
<hexafraction> Hello.
<Slimmy> By the way why is ubuntu.gr down?
<bekks> Because they didnt pay taxes? ;)
<Slimmy> hehehe that is quite possible
<jkeene> bekks: is that the only way? I suppose it is
<Slimmy> Can you guys help me about kali? i will fix 14.04 on my own.
<Chuck_Norris> Slimmy: do you got admin privilegies or root account?
<jkeene> asdf: it's not in my physical location
<ikonia> Slimmy: we do not support kali here
<Slimmy> Oh
<Slimmy> Where should i go?
<ikonia> Slimmy: read the kali support information, if you can't do that, kali support resources will not be willing to help you
<bekks> jkeene: Yes, thats the only way to be sure you get rid of that malware-
<Slimmy> ikonia: ok thanks
<jkeene> bekks: thanks for your help!
<asdf> jkeene maybe the malware doesn't protect it's startup location but doubtful. So backup and reinstall
<Slimmy_> Hello im back. Im logged in from terminal. How to change my /home rights?
<Slimmy_> i chmod 777 /home and chown <myuser> /home is it right?
<SonikkuAmerica> Slimmy_: chown comes first, but yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> And you'll want to 755, not 777
<Slimmy_> Wow its ok now im in. Thanks a lot for tellin me not to gui thank you all! <3
<Slimmy_> Ok sec imma change it <3
<bekks> Slimmy_: Thats not correct, no.
<Slimmy_> bekks: what u mean
<SonikkuAmerica> bekks: (Oh, you got me. Good catch.)
<SonikkuAmerica> Slimmy_: Not the /home folder itself..
<bekks> Slimmy_: chmod 755 /home; chmod 755 /home/youruser; chown youruser:youruser /home/youruser
<SonikkuAmerica> but /home/$username
<bekks> That would make more sense.
<Slimmy_> no i had locked the whole /home :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Right. The attributes in chmod don't apply to subdirs or files inside the dir
<Slimmy_> i got in from liveCD and it had an X on it as root did so i thought then ok...
<Slimmy_> Oh ok sec
<Slimmy_> actually it is ok and rights seem to be great.
<bekks> Slimmy_: 777 on /home is not ok, but nonsense :)
<Slimmy_> I did 755 now :D
<Slimmy_> Now, can i ask? When on guest i want people not to be able to access my files. How to do that?
<bekks> Slimmy_: chmod 700 /home/youruser
<Slimmy_> ok sec
<Slimmy_> done
<Slimmy_> thanks a lot
<Slimmy_> How to install ubuntu 14.10 64 bit easily? In my 32 bit laptop it came up as an update that i had to just click and wait. But in my dual boot with windows 8 64 bit ubuntu 14.04 it didnt
<ikonia> Slimmy_: you can't install 64bit on a 32 bit laptop
<Slimmy_> no lol i want it on my other pc. With windows 8. Sorry for not being accurate
<ikonia> !install | Slimmy_
<ubottu> Slimmy_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Slimmy_> ubottu: !automate event isnt found but i will read these right away thanks
<ubottu> Slimmy_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<ikonia> Slimmy_: looks fine to me
<Slimmy_> !automate
<ikonia> Slimmy_: seems like it's found just fine
<Slimmy_> bash: !automate: event not found
<ikonia> that's not a command you type on your machine
<Slimmy_> isnt it?
<ikonia> thats a trigger to activate ubottu the channels info bot
<ikonia> it shows you links to read
<Slimmy_> i feel stupid a lot
<SchrodingersScat> Slimmy_: everyone does sometimes
<Slimmy_> hahahaha nice. Thank you all for welcoming me to ubuntu and helpin me this much
<linuxuz3r> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ikonia> ?
<linuxuz3r> sorry
<linuxuz3r> i am wondering how many characters my irc client can handle
<bekks> linuxuz3r: Far more than you typed.
<CodeGos6> is symlink some special filesystem entity or just a file? basicaly if server recives file from user and then serves it back, is it possible that file uploaded was a symlink?
<bekks> CodeGos6: No.
<Slimmy_> ikonia i dont want to install ubuntu from scratch. i got it in an UEFI partition with dual boot windows 8. Because i dont really like messing with UEFI i wanna install it without CD. In my notebook that is dual boot with windows XP and sata controller is Compatibility (dunno if thsi helps) it just came up on updates. Why didnt it come up in my 64 bit system that is dual boot with winds 8? What can i do?
<ikonia> Slimmy_: what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> Slimmy_: do you mean you want to upgrade your 14.04 install to 14.10 ?
<AlbertoCG> Hello, I have this .desktop file with gksu which asks for my password, but doesn't open the application at all
<Slimmy_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> !upgrade | Slimmy_
<ubottu> Slimmy_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Slimmy_> ikonia: ty
<phix> mmmm, 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS or 14.10
<bastidrazor> phix: yes
<phix> bastidrazor: which one?
<OerHeks> All of them are supported.
<phix> Which one should I choose?
<squinty> Slimmy_:  might also want to check Software and Updates > Nofify me of a new ubuntu version
<Slimmy_> squinty: doin it right away!
<bekks> phix: if you are asking like that: 14.04
<phix> ok
<Slimmy_> bekks: why 14.04 and not 14.10 ?
<Prezident> How can i customize tabs in ubuntu terminal? They are to big imao, i want them very small at top
<Prezident> Now they are maybe 1cm big, i want them maybe 5mm
<erasmus> install cinnamon
<bekks> Slimmy_: Because 14.04 is a LTS release.
<Prezident> now tabs takes around 1 and half cm on top, i want them much smaller
<Slimmy_> bekks: oh kk
<Slimmy_> bekks: and why isnt 14.10 lts? It has less stuff?
<bekks> Slimmy_: BEcause it wasnt released in April 2014. :)
<Slimmy_> I think its off topic but, my nokia headset plays awesome in my ubuntu. In windows and android sound is corrupted. On windows i need external headset with headphones support for it to be proper. How can i possibly stream linux drivers to android so music will play fine?
<Slimmy_> bekks: Lts isnt long term support? So it means that i will have fine support and my software be up-to-date? Wont my 14.10 be so?
<bekks> Slimmy_: LTS is long term support, which gives you support for 5 years. non-LTS is supported for 9 months.
<xangua> Slimmy_: long term support means long term support, up to 5 years, the normal releases only have 9 month support
<Slimmy_> wow *-*
<Slimmy_> aint it worth havin 14.10 for 9 months just to get back to 14.04 when its over?
<bekks> Slimmy_: No.
<xangua> Slimmy_: you know ubuntu is released every 6 months right¿
<Slimmy_> xangua: yep
<phix> Slimmy_: You have a rooted Android device?
<Slimmy_> phix: ye
<phix> Slimmy_: You do know there is a Ubuntu version for phones right?
<Slimmy_> phix: no?
<Slimmy_> phix: Man send me link. I love you
<phix> Slimmy_: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<Slimmy_> phix: is it available for every device?
<x__> Slimmy: Subscribe ubuntu's page on facebook or something, that's not a new at all
<Slimmy_> x___: last year i would follow the news but this year school too hard. I cant focus on anything else. But now that i have a week holiday i will burn my pc
<phix> Slimmy_: No idea, I just know it was supposed to be released this time last year
<Slimmy_> phix: I think its like firefox OS
<ikonia> Slimmy_: you appear to be struggling with the basics of the desktop, the phones have much more limited device support, so I would not be looking at that at this time
<Slimmy_> phix: for very particular devices made with such OS built in
<phix> ikonia: Hey pal, where is the download link for Ubuntu on phone
<ikonia> there isn't one
<ikonia> it's not that simple
<ikonia> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<x__> phix: I'm not sure when exactly it was released. Probably I'm just confused about the new
<ikonia> read that
<phix> ikonia: thnx
<Jonatha7> .
<Slimmy_> phix: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/
<Slimmy_> ikonia: Do you know how could i possibly stream those drivers to another android device though?
<ikonia> stream those drivers ?
<Slimmy_> ikonia: Heaphone drivers
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> what drivers ? what do you mean by "stream those drivers" ?
<ikonia> you need to explain your whole issue
<phix> I have a Nexus One and a Samsing Galaxy 4 mini
<Slimmy_> phix: my gf got s4 mini. Its quite cool ^^ i got gt s5300
<phix> ikonia: Slimmy_ thinks he can copy his linux modules to his android device since they both run Linux
<ikonia> "no" thats not going to work
<Slimmy_> ikonia: Nokia headphones play well so i thought that i could somehow make it work on my phone too
<Slimmy_> while on same PC in windows sound is corrupted
<ikonia> headphones are just dumb devices normally
<ikonia> no "drivers" are required
<quidnunc> What should "mount" report as "/" in a chroot?
<ikonia> a disk
<quidnunc> the "host" device?
<mindrape> yes.
<Slimmy_> ikonia: Ik but how to make sound not sound corrupted? Thats the topic
<ikonia> it shouldn't be aware of the host device as it will take it's info from "proc"
<ikonia> Slimmy_: is it just with those devices, or sound in general
<quidnunc> ikonia: Wait, does it report the host device or not?
<ikonia> quidnunc: it will report what you set it to in /proc
<ikonia> it depends how you are presenting the device and where it's reading info from
<w23rdst> deftykins, are you in here? i need your help bro.
<ikonia> !grub2 > quidnunc
<ubottu> quidnunc, please see my private message
<quidnunc> ikonia: Yeah, I read both of those
<quidnunc> (even prior to when you sent them the first time)
<ikonia> quidnunc: so they should walk you through it very clearly
<Slimmy_> ikonia: Sound in windows with these headphones is corrupted. In linux it is awesome while im using the same PC. So isnt it an issue related to drivers? How to make heaphones play fine on Android too then? Thanks a lot for all ur time
<quidnunc> ikonia: They are clear, but it isn't working for me
<ikonia> Slimmy_: I have to stop helping you as you don't respond to the information I give you
<ikonia> quidnunc: device "not working"
<ikonia> define not working sorry
<Slimmy_> ikonia: i just told u what u asked... what more can i say? You can clearly see im not experienced and got a lot of studyin to do on this that im willing to do. Till then i need some help on some issues
<quidnunc> ikonia: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<ikonia> Slimmy_: is it just those headphones or all other audio devices
<Slimmy_> ikonia: Those specific Nokia headphones
<ikonia> Slimmy_: have you tried other headphones
<ikonia> quidnunc: pastebin the output of "mount" please
<R13ose> How do I connect to my brother printer settings in my browser?  Right now in the test page I printed, the IP Address says initializing.
<Slimmy_> ikonia: Yes. All other are playing well.
<ikonia> Slimmy_: ok, so you know it's those headphones, are they connected by cable or bluetooth or wifi ?
<quidnunc> ikonia: In or outside of the chroot?
<ikonia> quidnunc: both please
<Slimmy_> ikonia: cable
<ikonia> Slimmy_: so there is probably some sort of audio processor/device between the cable and the ear section of the headphones.
<ikonia> Slimmy_: you need to find out what that is, and what is needed to support it
<Slimmy_> ikonia: how can i check this?
<ikonia> research
<ikonia> Slimmy_: are they usb headphones ?
<ikonia> or just a standard jack socket
<Slimmy_> ikonia: Nope.
<quidnunc> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9403495/
<rosaecaeruleae> whats the channel name for xserver?
<ikonia> btfs file system....
<ikonia> thats not standard in ubuntu
<ikonia> chrootdownloader ??? what is a chrootdownloader ?
<SchrodingersScat> debootstrap?
<quidnunc> ikonia: It's just a typo, it should just be chroot
<ikonia> quidnunc: how are you using btrfs ?
<ikonia> thats not standard in ubuntu
<ikonia> quidnunc: look at your chroot - /dev/sda1 is root inside and outside the chroot - that is not correct
<quidnunc> ikonia: I know!
<quidnunc> ikonia: Which is why I was asking the question earlier
<ikonia> quidnunc: how are you using btrfs ?
<ikonia> thats not standard in ubuntu
<quidnunc> ikonia: I selected it during partitioning. It's not default but you can do it
<ikonia> it's actually offered as an option now in the 14.04 installer ?
<bekks> ikonia: Yes.
<quidnunc> ikonia: I don't know, this was some time ago
<ikonia> wow
<quidnunc> anyway I suspect that btrfs is not the reason the mounts are wrong
<ikonia> no, proc is
<quidnunc> ikonia: I was supposed to bind mount proc, correct?
<ikonia> quidnunc: what did the document say ?
<Slimmy> ikonia: Umm whenever you got time pal. Sorry if im pressuring you
<ikonia> Slimmy: time for what ?
<Slimmy> ikonia: To answer
<ikonia> Slimmy: answer what ?
<Slimmy> ikonia: You asked me if they were usb headphones and i told u no
<ikonia> Slimmy: and ?
<streulma> hello on Mac, is it TC0P that needs to be monitored with macfanctld ?
<Slimmy> ikonia: Then nothing. U stopped responding and i saw you were busy so i didnt tell anything
<ikonia> Slimmy: I've nothing more to say, I've told you to research if/what audio device is in the headphones
<Slimmy> ikonia: I asked how
<ikonia> Slimmy: read the internet, read the nokia web page, email nokia ?
<ikonia> apply some logic
<streulma> ikonia ? do you know ?
<ikonia> streulma: know what ?
<streulma> ikonia: - repeat - hello on Mac, is it TC0P that needs to be monitored with macfanctld ?
<ikonia> streulma: no idea
<Slimmy> streulma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/macfanctld/+bug/1092970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1092970 in macfanctld "macfanctld does not regulate third fan" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> Slimmy: that wasn't his question
<Slimmy> ikonia: my mac friend told me that its somehow related
<quidnunc> ikonia: Yes, it said to bindmount
<quidnunc> ikonia: Step 10, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<ab_> ab
<Baube> Hey guys, I tried to install Ubuntu in dual boot with my Windows... On a 3rd Partition, but I was distracted and press the 'Full disk, erase it' mode. (doesn't seems to format or whatev, cuz it took 1 sec to go to next step) then I couldn't go back, so I shutdown... Now I've got now more Bootloader and I seem to have Linux partitions...
<Baube> Windows Recovery mode is telling me : "This version of System Recovery Options is not compatible with the version of Windows..." cuz it appears I have no more Windows, but Linux.
<EriC^^> Baube: it probably deleted the partitions and made ext4 partitions and a swap one, that doesn't require much time
<EriC^^> Baube: yeah i think the partitions are toast
<EriC^^> Baube: don't use the disk anymore, boot a live usb and try to recover the partitions using testdisk
<EriC^^> Baube: the data is still there, just to be clear, it's recoverable
<ikonia> quidnunc: and you did that exactly the same from outside the chroot ?
<geirha> technically, the partitions are still there, it's only the partition table that's changed
<Baube> Ok, that's what I read. I'll try that. The goal of using testdisk will be to copy my data, which I should be able to see and copy?
<Baube> Can I just repair that table ?
<quidnunc> ikonia: I changed the location to the directory of my mounted partition, otherwise it was copy/[paste]
<EriC^^> Baube: yeah you can restore the partition table and hopefully everything is still there, you can view the files before restoring whatever partitions you choose to restore
<ikonia> quidnunc: you're mounting it on /tmp I assume ?
<EriC^^> Baube: if you want you can copy any important data to another ext hdd or so too
<Baube> but what I see from a live linux, is the linux partitions on my HDD
<EriC^^> Baube: yeah, in testdisk you can view the files and copy any files you want, or restore the partitions
<Baube> Ok, trying it as we speak.
<quidnunc> ikonia: yes
<quidnunc> ikonia: /tmp/samsungevo
<ikonia> quidnunc: and what is the grub command you run ?
<quidnunc> ikonia: update-grub in the chroot
<ikonia> thats not going to work
<ikonia> that's updating an existing grub
<ikonia> well....
<ikonia> where is the grub boot loader installed ?
<quidnunc> ikonia: Outside of the chroot I did: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/tmp/samsungevo/@/boot/ /dev/sdc
<quidnunc> ikonia: Right now on every disk
<ikonia> quidnunc: why did you not do grub-install in the chroot as the guide suggested
<quidnunc> ikonia: because "grub-install: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<EriC^^> quidnunc:for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<ikonia> guest92384: if you do ls -la /dev/sdc in your chroot what do you get ?
<EriC^^> quidnunc: nevermind
<quidnunc> ikonia: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 32 Dec  6 15:54 /dev/sdc
<ikonia> quidnunc: and the same for /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 please.
<EuaD> currently i run mythtv which runs apache2, what do i have to do to host a media file on a basic page?
<ikonia> EuaD: dump it in the document root
#ubuntu 2014-12-07
<quidnunc> ikonia: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 Dec  6 15:54 /dev/sda
<quidnunc> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 Dec  6 15:54 /dev/sda1
<ikonia> quidnunc: ok, last thing, can you run sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda in a pastebin please
<quidnunc2> ikonia: Inside chroot?
<ikonia> quidnunc2: outside please.
<quidnunc> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9403789/
<ikonia> quidnunc: that all looks fine,
<EuaD> ikonia, currently i have /var/www/html/mythweb along with an index.html file
<ikonia> EuaD: ok ?
<EuaD> ikonia, i don't know where to store my video file
<ikonia> in the document root on the web server
<Baube> Thx guys, I'm copying my files from my ruined partitions ! I'll try to fix the table, but for now I see to folders copied on my External HD, feeling much better :D
<EuaD> ikonia, i'm unfamiliar with where that is
<shurtagul> I made a mistake.. I accidentally deleted most of my notifications in xubuntu's panel, is there a way to undo this, or get them back?
<ikonia> EuaD: normaly dictated in the apache config
<EuaD> shurtagul, try readding indicator plugin or notification area
<shurtagul> EuaD, I searched Notification area in add new items, but it's greyed out and wont let me add it...
<EuaD> ikonia, apache2.conf?  this is what was installed by default http://gyazo.com/fab64e1a89b38f5702b9c4ed18f21f7f
<Bashing-om> shurtagul: I am not familiar with xubuntu, but does this exist : /home/<user>/.config/xfce4/panel/ ? If so you can delete that file and reboot. The file will be re-created to default values .
<shurtagul> Oh, my notification are is still there, but my clock, and everything else is gone, I jsut installed xubuntu desktop, so I just want the defaults back
<ikonia> EuaD: no, you need the site config
<quidnunc> ikonia: So, any idea on why my mount table is screwed up
<quidnunc> ?
<ikonia> quidnunc: no, it's most odd
<ikonia> quidnunc: I just did a test on mine and it worked fine
<Rogy> Hello, I have a quick question I have around 50GB of text files , and I need to remove duplicate lines from them. How should I go about doing this?
<ikonia> Rogy: have to work out a regex pattern matching for that
<ikonia> Rogy: sed/cut/awk would then allow you to remove them
<shurtagul> Thanks guys, I deleted the files & restarted xfce and it remade the defaults :)
<quidnunc> ikonia: Alright, thanks anyway
<Rogy> I was thinking about doing it like that, however I'm unsure if it would work across files. Aka there's a line with text "foo" in file1 and same line in file2.
<Rogy> I'm starting to think I should maybe just load the files into a database and have each line be one row (since I'm only worried about identical rows) and do it like that.
<EuaD> ikonia, there's sites-enabled and sites-available.
<Bashing-om> shurtagul: Great ! : )
<ikonia> EuaD: enabled would be logical for a site thats working
<EuaD> ikonia, it's says it's a virtual host
<ikonia> correct
<EriC^^> Rogy: are they on seperate lines?
<EuaD> ikonia, maybe i need to get to the basics here. where's a good tutorial for setting up a basic web server in xubuntu 14.04.1
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> Rogy: sort -u /path/to/file
<EriC^^> Rogy: it will rearrange the order though
<Rogy> EriC^^: Order is not a problem
<EriC^^> ok, sort -u /path/to/file > /new/file
<Chuck_Norris> Rogy: for i in *.txt ; do awk '!($0 in array) { array[$0]; print }' $i > awked.$i ; done
<Chuck_Norris> :p
<EriC^^> ^^ that will keep the order btw
<Chuck_Norris> xD yep
<Rogy> Chuck_Norris: Hmm, will that remove duplicates across files? For example, if there's a line with text foo in file1, and there's a line with same text in file2, will it remove that line from file2?
<Rogy> Chuck_Norris: (Hopefully that made sense, apologies if it's a bit confusing replacing sleep with coffee doesn't work always)
<Chuck_Norris> i did a test recently and it worked like a charm, i did 2 archive with 4 lines where 2 of them duplicated, and it worked, it made
<Chuck_Norris> Rogy: yes i will remove duplicate lines across files
<Chuck_Norris> it* will
<Rogy> Chuck_Norris: will try it now
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: no it wont
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: he means as if the files are concatenated and it's doing the awk on it
<EriC^^> ( as if all the files are 1 )
<Chuck_Norris> Rogy: EriC^^ is this ok?  http://i.imgur.com/udAehLk.png
<Chuck_Norris> is that the result he spect?
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> he wants if there is in test1 and test2 the same line it only leaves one
<EriC^^> he could cat them and run awk then split them again
<Rogy> Chuck_Norris: Yep, what EriC^^ said
<EriC^^> or maybe use comm or something to get it done
<EriC^^> comm can tell you which lines are in common between the two files
<Rogy> Since I'm lazy I'll just shove it all into a database and run a query, seems to have least hassle. Thanks for the help anyways guys, much apprecieted :)
<Chuck_Norris> oh! now i undertand, idk about comm but i think "uniq" does something like that too
<alteregoa> i want to install vomiting vertigo, where can i get them?
<xangua> !find vomiting
<ubottu> Package/file vomiting does not exist in utopic
<alteregoa> i can't remember those codenames sorry
<alteregoa> vivid vanguard or something
<xangua> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<alteregoa> many thanks mrs xangua
<Chuck_Norris> EriC^^: lo) for i in *.txt ; do sort -u $i > sorted.$i ; done
<EriC^^> yeah that's the same though
<EriC^^> it won't do it across files
<hamizee> hi
<hamizee> anyone out there to chat with?
<Prezident> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<hamizee> i am new to this place
<hamizee> what is going on here
<Prezident> This is help channel.
<Prezident> #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat.
<hamizee> oh ok
<OerHeks> good start to read a topic
<hamizee> so all  questions are welcomed right?
<hamizee> ok
<hamizee> very new to linux
<Prezident> If you need help yes, whats on your mind.
<Prezident> depends client, but do /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you aint sure.
<Chuck_Norris> EriC^^: for i in *.txt ; do awk '!($0 in array) { array[$0]; print }' $i | uniq $i > awked.$i ; done   -.-
<Chuck_Norris> where is my cookie ? -.-
<OerHeks> !cookie | Chuck_Norris
<ubottu> Chuck_Norris: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<Chuck_Norris> ty OerHeks
<Chuck_Norris> i'm out of practice i was good at that stuff xD
<wtfangelx6> salut
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: still the same
<EriC^^> it's not across files
<EriC^^> :P
<MrSavage> what's the proper way to have tty8 (ctrl alt f8) have a GUI like tty7?
<wtfangelx6> y'a des francais ?
<MrSavage> I want to run games on tty8
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: the uniq $i is returning the uniq lines of $i alone ( not checking if it's in other files or not )
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: also uniq only works if it's a sorted file, you have to use sort first
<codygman_> Ii'm helping a friend install Ubuntu and it looks like windows is taking up 5 partitions... 2 just for recovery... not sure what the others are. How can I figure out which one is safe to delete or live without?
<guest92394> that looks like bad config
<Frogg> Hello, I need help getting ubuntu installed on a UEFI device
<guest92394> best just wipe hard drive and install from scratch
<Frogg> I want to dual boot windows 8.1
<codygman_> guest92394: That would work if he didn't want to dual boot
<Chuck_Norris> EriC^^: got it
<shurtagul> Is there a way to move icons in xfce panel's indicator plugin?
<Frogg> I have an insignia flex windows tablet, and it runs full windows (x86 processor) I've tried many things, but cannot get it to boot the usb
<shurtagul> It seems to be a bug, there's arrows, but they wont do anything, and I think other people have had the same problem
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: i think it would be a headache to do it across files, you could check test1 vs test2, test1 vs test3, then test2 vs test3, or something, i'm sure there's a better way or something
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: no idea
<OerHeks> Frogg, sorry, x86 and UEFI will not work with ubuntu/linux
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<squinty>  Frogg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bashing-om> codygman_: Required to know the partitoning scheme on the hard drive // MBR or GPT ? -> sudo parted -l <- from the liveDVD .
<Frogg> The UEFI settings are very bare bones, and dont allow for disabling uefi. though i can disable secure boot and fast boot
<Chuck_Norris> EriC^^: for sure awk could do that but, yeah you have to really know about awk and filters
<codygman_> Bashing-om: gpt
<Bashing-om> codygman_: Then with GPT you may have 128 partitions .
<Frogg> squinty: i did that, though it still wont boot from the usb. it just boots windows
<Bashing-om> !gpt | codygman_
<MrSavage> I want to run games on tty8
<MrSavage> what's the proper way to have tty8 (ctrl alt f8) have a GUI like tty7?
<MrSavage> Also is it possible to have tty8 use a different driver?
<Frogg> guest92394, how do i wipe the disk to install from scratch?
<Frogg> just to clarify, it is a 64bit processor
<xmetal> if you really want to go  that route of wiping out everything, I think the easist way is just let the Ubuntu install "wipe the entire drive" (close to that exact choice of words)
<xmetal> during the partiting step
<EriC^^> Frogg: you want to convert to gpt?
<xmetal> if possible, i'd just advice to doulbe check you have all your stuff backed up first
<Frogg> whatever gets me dual booting in the long run
<xmetal> "just in case" / the "measure twice, cut once" thing
<xmetal> whats one the drive now?
<Frogg> i cant even access ubuntu, the usb doesnt boot. and since it's a new tablet, i dont really have anything to back up
<xmetal> (note: * i have no experience with this UEFI stuff if it invloves that)  someone else in here could be more helpful in that case
<xmetal> a) since its a tablet, someone other than me could be more useful :P ... B) thats what I did with my new (now a few years old) laptop .. i started doing dualboot type stuff BEFORE i put to much data that I could lose on it
<shurtagul> Is there a way to move icons in xfce panel's indicator plugin?
<EriC^^> shurtagul: right click then edit or something
<shurtagul> EriC^^, yesh, I think there's a bug, the arrows do nothing
<Frogg> basically, if you plug a mouse and keyboard into the tablet, it functions as a full windows 8 computer... that doesnt like booting usb...
<shurtagul> I found a fix finally...
<xmetal>  hopefully i am in the market before this toshiba dies on me but really ... i'd think i'd go with (for my next "PC type purchase") another laptop
<shurtagul> I should try harder before I ask
<EriC^^> shurtagul: try right click then panel properties
<EriC^^> then items
<shurtagul> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-indicator-plugin/+bug/1311606
<xmetal> oops wrong channel for that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307657 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1311606 [SRU] UBUNTU_MENUPROXY should not be set in Xfce" [Undecided,In progress]
<xmetal> sorry
<shurtagul> It was a bug
<EriC^^> shurtagul: cool
<MrSavage> Can anyone explain to me why firefox is lagging when i scroll?
<xmetal> "TOO MANY things running -vs too little ram?"
<xmetal> too many tabs open maybe ..
<An0nGrim> i have 2gb ram nd no probs... laptop basically kills itself with heat though lol
<An0nGrim> www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JniVxr5zvw  <---This Kid Claimed to be the leader of Lizard Squad if you want more info pm me
<creatorb> hello all
<An0nGrim> hello
<creatorb> i get error like  usb enumerate on port 7 when switch to cli mode (ctrl+alt+F1), can you help me to fix it?
<MrSavage> xmetal: I got a high end PC
<MrSavage> Can anyone explain to me why firefox is lagging when i scroll?
<Mr-Potter> can you explain why you need to repeat this SOO many times
<NinjaCowboy> MrSavage: Try disabling smooth scroll.
<MrSavage> NinjaCowboy: Where's that option?
<Sneaky> http://youtu.be/5JniVxr5zvw
<Sneaky> http://youtu.be/5JniVxr5zvw
<MrSavage> NinjaCowboy: The about:config option?
<NinjaCowboy> Hold up. I'm finding it now.
<Chuck_Norris> MrSavage: chek your process, maybe there is one process hogging 100% cpu
<MrSavage> NinjaCowboy: yeah i got it, thanks it helped
<MrSavage> Chuck_Norris: all 0%
<Chuck_Norris> MrSavage: htop
<MrSavage> Chuck_Norris: No it looks fine
<MrSavage> Chuck_Norris: Also gnome-system-monitor is better 8^)
<freeroute> hi all, I was wondering how I could get the latest tmux for Ubuntu. There only seems to be 1 PPA which has tmux, but I don't know if I can deem it as trustworthy - https://launchpad.net/~pi-rho/+archive/ubuntu/dev?field.series_filter=precise - would you deem this as trustworthy?
<leonardo_> !list
<ubottu> leonardo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<energizer> Does anyone recognize this date format?: 1348185600
<rypervenche> freeroute: utopic has it.
<freeroute> rypervenche: right, but I'm on 12.04
<rypervenche> freeroute: It still may work if it doesn't require too many dependencies. Otherwise you can compile it from source and turn it into a deb package using checkinstall instead of make install.
<freeroute> rypervenche: you mean enable 14.10's PPA on here?
<freeroute> also when compiling, am I going to receive updates when I do apt-get update && apt-get updgrade ?
<freeroute> *after compiling
<rypervenche> freeroute: No, I mean grab the deb package from normal Ubuntu's Utopic repo. If you're getting the latests version, you won't be able to receive updates.
<OerHeks> !info tmux precise
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 216 kB, installed size 485 kB
<freeroute> OerHeks: as you can see it's only 1.6
<OerHeks> utopic has 1.9-6
<ichuot> hello
<freeroute> OerHeks: do you think it's a good idea stability wise to install utopic's version on precice's version?
<OerHeks> freeroute, no, maybe upgrade to 14.04 > 14.10 would be wise, instead of that ppa.
<creatorb> hello, i get error like usb enumerate  │Aero-kun        │
<creatorb> │on port 7 on cli mode, how to solve it? i have try some    ▒ │a-evol          │
<creatorb> #sorry
<creatorb> i mean i get error like usb enumerate on port 7, anyone can help me to fix it?
<toothe> I hear that Ubuntu's search feature will send data back to Canonical?
<daftykins> toothe: hear from where?
<toothe> several sources, I don't have anything off-hand.
<OerHeks> !shopping
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<toothe> this is only with unity? i use kde, kubuntu to be specific.
<OerHeks> toothe, kde has no amazon lens AFAIK
<toothe> ahh...
<toothe> thanks!
<OerHeks> unity only
<OerHeks> yw
<Madhusudhan> hi everybody..Just curious whether I can post my question and seek correction?
<bubbasaures> Madhusudhan, that is how it works here, just state it.
<Madhusudhan> babbsuares: Thanks for reconfirming. I have a script http://pastebin.com/75b1gaR8 which exactly replicates the logrotate function in linux based OS.
<Madhusudhan> what I am trying to get is, I want to check add a line for checkign the default date=7 and if it is beyond 7 days then it needs to be deleted
<Madhusudhan> how can I do it in ?
<gr33n7007h> Madhusudhan, probably try in #bash
<Madhusudhan> yeah, exactly this is what I am trying to: http://pastebin.com/75b1gaR8
<Madhusudhan> Is there anything that I need to include?
<gr33n7007h> Madhusudhan, Sorry, I ment ask in the #bash channel :)
<daftykins> #bash would probably have been more relevant here
<daftykins> ah snap
<gr33n7007h> :)
<Madhusudhan> I am looking for three things: 1. I should check the log file present in the directory, 2. if it is present then keep it till 7 days 3. once it is passed, it has to be compressed and create a new file with same name
<MyNameIsMicrowav> hello!
<Madhusudhan> I am trying figure out, but no luck :(
<daftykins> Madhusudhan: we said ask in another channel.
<Madhusudhan> oh, can you let me know the channel name?
<Madhusudhan> thanks for forwarding to the right people
<daftykins> Madhusudhan: two of us said it twice. read up.
<Kruppe_> had we did this
<alteregoa> is it possible to use swap on vram using zram-config?
<OerHeks> i think you want logrotate, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-manage-log-files-with-logrotate-on-ubuntu-12-10
<Kruppe_> i dont know if things would be better
<Kruppe_> but it is a good question to pose about GNU
<Kruppe_> and the connection that it has on linux
<Kruppe_> ubuntu specifically
<Kruppe_> one of my favorite aspects of the operating system is the package manager that it had equipped.
<OerHeks> Kruppe_, please no monologs, do you have a support question?
<MyNameIsMicrowav> i really like ubuntu!
<lotuspsychje> !zram | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<MrSavage> hi all i'm having issues with Xorg. I switched using drivers to open and did Xorg -configure and started using that conf file but now my GUI won't boot up
<DIL> hi
<ubunaxe> So you know when you ssh into a box for the first time, it gives you an ECDSA fingerprint and asks if you want to continue to connect?
<ubunaxe> How do I verify that ECDSA fingerprint?
<velho> I've searched all over the internet for linux drivers and found none. I would like to know if I can connect this device to Linux: http://www.lindy-international.com/ExpressCard-FireWire-1394a-Karte-2-Port.htm?websale8=ld0101.ld020102&pi=51500  can anyone help me out? Thank you
<SchrodingersScat> ubunaxe: found this: ssh-keyscan -t ecdsa localhost 2>&1 | grep ecdsa
<ubunaxe> SchrodingersScat: so do I replace "localhost" with the box I want to ssh into?
<ubunaxe> SchrodingersScat: actually, I just tried that, and it doesn't look like the fingerprint?
<SchrodingersScat> ubunaxe: I ran it on the machine I was trying to confirm.
<ubunaxe> SchrodingersScat: I mean when I see sometjhing like: The authenticity of host 'x (xxx.xxx.120.182)' can't be established. ECDSA key fingerprint is b6:ff:05:ex:25:4b:ad:ed:dd:3c:ea:81:89:97:c7:16.
<ubunaxe> I want to know how I know that  b6:ff:05:ex:25:4b:ad:ed:dd:3c:ea:81:89:97:c7:16 is legit I guess?
<daftykins> why would you doubt a machine you just set up?
<ubunaxe> daftykins: A machine I'm connected to for the first time. How do I know I'm not being MITM'd?
<daftykins> lol.
<ubunaxe> *connecting
<daftykins> you are amusing
<D3V> is there a way to sort apps in unity by categories?
<ubunaxe> daftykins: what do you normally do? just trust?
<xangua> D3V in the apps scope you can see an option that says filter results in the top right
<SchrodingersScat> doesn't sound unreasonable to me, idk how to get those digits though.
<xangua> super+a
<daftykins> ubunaxe: no, i just don't rock around with a paranoid mind
<ubunaxe> daftykins: ok, so for the sake of argument, if you did have a paranoid mind, how would you verify?
<ubunaxe> daftykins: do you know?
<DIL> if he is that concerned locate the fingerprint key and make a note of it
<daftykins> this user seems incapable of google so is asking how to do that, i believe... DIL
<ubunaxe> DIL: I guess that's what I'm asking. Where does the fingreprint key come from?
<ubunaxe> DIL: these digits the server sends back to me I mean?
<ubunaxe> daftykins: It's ok if you don't know either :)
<daftykins> ubunaxe: childish reverse psychology won't work here :)
<DIL> how about searching ssh directory for a file with the word key
<ubunaxe> DIL: so I've got a pretty typical ssh directory, which includes the private key of the box I'd like to log in to
<ubunaxe> DIL: when you log in with that pem for the first time, you get the fingerprint and a prompt of whether you'd like to add it to known_hosts
<ubunaxe> it seems pretty common to blindly say "yes" without looking
<ubunaxe> tbh I've never really thought twice
<ubunaxe> but under what scenario would I say "no" to that prommpt?
<daftykins> is it not obvious?
<ubunaxe> i'd imagine if the fingerprint was wrong. but I'm trying to figure out how to that make determination?
<DIL> ubunaxe:the box you are connecting to - do you have physical acces
<DIL> s
<ubunaxe> DIL: not necessarily
<ubunaxe> could be on ec2 for example
<bharath> unable to update to ubuntu 14.04 from ubuntu 13.10, I am getting this message https://pastebin.mozilla.org/7816689 , can you please help me?
<bubbasaures> bharath, That is a eol upgrade, any ppa or other 3rd party packages?
<DIL> ubunaxe: so if you were trying to ssh to my box and you wanted to know if was indeed my box i guess i would have to provide it to you
<bharath> bubbasaures, I disabled all ppas
<bubbasaures> bharath, Disabling does not remove packages which may be the cause, a purge of the ppa will.
<bubbasaures> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ubunaxe> DIL: Ok. So in that scenario, how do you know what to provide?
<bharath> bubbasaures, sorry for asking too many doubts, how to find out all ppa's?
<bubbasaures> bharath, The links generally are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d  check your sources.list in the apt folder to.
<bubbasaures> bharath, The software & updates gui 2nd tab will have a list as well
<bubbasaures> thats easier to understand I think
<bharath> bubbasaures, but I removed all the entries in sources.list before and tried do-release-upgrade
<bharath> bubbasaures, but got the same error
<bubbasaures> bharath, Removing does not remove the modified packages and reinstall the ubuntu repos packages.
<bubbasaures> you have to purge a ppa to do this
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: bharath :: I do not know, but has the 13.10 repository been turn away >> now, requiring " old-releases.ubuntu.com " ??
<bubbasaures> bharath, We are having to assume here this is an issue, and are really bogged down just in you getting it, so you understand.
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, I wondered if it is a true eol list upgrade, however we are kinda going at a snails pace, trying to just keep corralled, help is a good thing however. ;)
<EuaD> it's funny how ubuntu removed owncloud from the repo's. can't they just patch the security leak and reupload it?
<bubbasaures> EuaD, Ask them off topic here.
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: : ) . As you say revert all PPAs, that do include proprietary graphics driver, turn of any screen saver, and perhaps change the source list to " old-releases.ubuntu.com " , make sure " /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' is set properly. Then go for it.
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, I only say it is a possibility, we have a no record of them, a bit to far into my red flag x time computations
<bubbasaures> bharath, I think Bashing-om is on the right track here, I just have a short time before having to take off is all. ;)
<bharath> bubbasaures, this is the complete output of do-release-upgrade https://pastebin.mozilla.org/7817028
<bharath> bubbasaures, okay :)
<wpd> Does anybody know of a kernel level facility for "reboot on LAN", similar to the "Wake on LAN" facility?  I would like to be able to reboot my remote Ubuntu host (after having specifically enabled such a feature in the kernel or via some apt-get package.)
<wpd> Of course, not having enabled this feature previously, I now need to physically reset the aformentioned Ubuntu host.  I would like to avoid that in the future, if posible.
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: I do : http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ; I do not see 13.10 in the list. May I infer that now " old-releases.ubuntu.com " is now required to release upgrade ?
<benmanifold> Hello
<benmanifold> does anyone know a quick way to get a single desktop wallpaper image to span across multiple monitors with unity?
<stoiker> I cannot login. I get the error: Xsession: warning: unable to write to /tmp; xsession may exit with an error
<kreiger> HEy
<kreiger> quit
<benmanifold> \part
<tizen> hello
<langhun> hi@tizen
<tizen> hello i am new here
<Kruppe_> i dont know what to tell all of yo8u
<Kruppe_> nothing in this room is ever all ubuntu
<daftykins> it is and should be, as that's the topic here.
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stoiker> I cannot login. I get the error: Xsession: warning: unable to write to /tmp; xsession may exit with an error
<juned> hi
<ubunaxe> if anyone is wondering, here is how I generated the remote server's ssh fingerprint: "ssh-keygen -lf /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key_type.pub"
<ubunaxe> easy enough
<juned> hey guys anyone know what is problem with back track 5
<juned> is not update not install any app not anything why
<kostkon> !backtrack
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<juned> o.k
<EuaD> hmmm, i restarted apache2 and i'm getting the "ServerName" is not set. but when I view /etc/apache2/apache2.conf i don't see that directive in there at all.
<juned> thanks
<juned> i am new to ubuntu where i am start to learn
<cfhowlett> juned, go to backtrack.  backtrack is NOT ubuntu.
<DoubleO7> /list
<Kruppe_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVP-hAXkgds
<voidDotClass> I've just installed mint 17.1 on a laptop through liveusb, but now it no longer boots. when i turn it on, a black screen shows for a few seconds and then it turns off. previously it had windows 7.
<voidDotClass> any ideas?
<cfhowlett> !mint | voidDotClass
<ubottu> voidDotClass: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<voidDotClass> This is not specific to mint.
<guest82381> anybody know a irc network that does not log traffic/messages?
<voidDotClass> The same thing would've probably happened with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> voidDotClass, you want mint support.  this is not mint.  mint is not ubuntu.  go to mint for mint support.  for UBUNTU support, install ubuntu.
<voidDotClass> this is not specific to mint, this is a boot issue
<White_Light> lol
<voidDotClass> i WILL install ubuntu if I can get the thing to boot
<cfhowlett> voidDotClass, great.  we'll be here.
<voidDotClass> stfu dickhead
<cfhowlett> !ops | voidDotClass profantiy
<ubottu> voidDotClass profantiy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<velho> I've searched all over the internet for linux drivers and found none. I would like to know if I can connect this device to Linux: http://www.lindy-international.com/ExpressCard-FireWire-1394a-Karte-2-Port.htm?websale8=ld0101.ld020102&pi=51500  can anyone help me out? Thank you
<cfhowlett> velho, i'd say you answered your own question ...
<EuaD> guess i'll go talk in apache2
<velho> cfhowlett, what do you mean?
<voidDotClass> I cannot boot a machine after installing Ubuntu. It was loading previously with windows 7, but after installing, I see a blank screen when i boot, and then the laptop powers off
<cfhowlett> velho, the page makes no mention of OEM support for linux.  you searched and found ... no support for linux.  so in answer to your question ...
<cfhowlett> voidDotClass, you installed mint.  same as before, not supported here.
<voidDotClass> I've now installed ubuntu and i'm having the same issue. And I'm not talking to you, stop trolling.
<velho> cfhowlett, does that mean I can't make linux recognise this device? I'm not a linux pro...
<cfhowlett> voidDotClass,  you installed ubuntu in the 5 minutes since your previous question?  FALSE.
<voidDotClass> Then cry about it, I'm not talking to you.
<cfhowlett> voidDotClass, lying about your system is not likely to get you assistance.  your nasty attitude aside, we're happy to help you with UBUNTU problems.  this isn't one.  get ubuntu and come back.
<voidDotClass> I have ubuntu so stop trolling.
<voidDotClass> Say something helpful or go away
<squinty> voidDotClass: heh  how long have you been banned in linuxmint-help.  probably awhile give your attitude.  hope you realize their are ops just waiting for you to step over the line for a permanent ban
<squinty> ahhh...to late. lol
<velho> VoidWhisperer_, you may be having problems with the GRUB
<velho> sorry, not to you VoidWhisperer_
<Bashing-om> bharath: Any progress ?
<cfhowlett> velho, I suppose it's possible to force linux to recognize your firewire device, but IDK how.  If you can, you're better off getting a supported device than trying to hack a non-linux friendly device.
<blackyboy> Hi anyone there to help me to solve my unbound server issue ? I have setup a caching DNS resolver using unbound, In client machine i have added mu unbount server IP as DNS server now while i accessing some website from client side i can't get any web pages..
<cfhowlett> !server | blackyboy might want to ask the experts ...
<ubottu> blackyboy might want to ask the experts ...: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<velho> cfhowlett, thank you, dear :D
<bharath> Bashing-om, no
<bharath> Bashing-om, sorry for late reply
<squinty> velho:  maybe the ubuntu-studio rascals may have some tips/workarounds.  just a thought as I am not to sure if firewire is still popluar with the multimedia people these days or not.
<bharath> Bashing-om, this is my sources.list https://pastebin.mozilla.org/7818142
<Bashing-om> bharath: Have you to this time reverted all PPAs and removed the source list for them ?
<Bashing-om> bharath: Look'n at your https://pastebin.mozilla.org/7818142 .
<bharath> Bashing-om, I can't  find ppas in sources.lsit
<EuaD> anyone here familiar enough with ubuntu and apache2? i can't figure out where to set the 'ServerName' directive.
<hake> what is the ubuntu support for macbook air like? is it as easy as a typical pc laptop?
<auscompgeek> bharath: ppas are usually listed in sources.list.d/
<EuaD> hake, i'd check google and youtube. i'm not familiar
<bharath> auscompgeek, all files in sources.list.d are ppas?
<auscompgeek> bharath: not necessarily all, but most likely most, if not all
<indistylo> Cairo dock with openGLis not working after I recently used "manager upgrade" in ubuntu , Kindly suggest the measures to restore it
<Bashing-om> bharath: Do not think this "in.old-releases.ubuntu.com" is valid .. should be "old-releases.ubuntu.com" for the mirror.
<juned> hi
<squinty> bharath:  if you can run Software and Updates, you can turn on/off any external repo's including ppa's there by simplying clicking
<indistylo> Cairo dock with openGLis not working after I recently used "manager upgrade" in ubuntu, it says openGL stopped working , Kindly suggest the measures to restore it
<juned> i am beginner for Ubuntu where  i am start to learn
<bharath> squinty, yeah I have disabled it
<velho> squinty, were can i talk with those "rascals"? I need this to connect another firewire device, my laptop doesn't have firewire
<juned> terminal code
<cfhowlett> velho, join #ubuntustudio or #opensourcemusicians
<juned> ?
<cfhowlett> juned, install ubuntu
<squinty> velho:  what cfhowlett said
<juned> i don't n
<aeon-ltd> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<velho> cfhowlett squinty , thanks! I thought this place would be better to ask that question, since it's not music related
<aeon-ltd> juned: something like that?
<juned> thanks
<squinty> velho:  well as I say it's worth a try.. no guarantees though ;-)
<hake> anyone dualboot ubuntu and osx? what was your experience like?
<velho> juned have you installed ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !mac | hake,
<ubottu> hake,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<velho> squinty, thanks mate ;)
<Taconut> Hi! If I decided to run hungry phone on my Android, could I use it like a regular old linux computer?
<velho> hake, I don't know about osx but in windows is very easy to setup a dualboot with ubuntu. I'm sure that with macs wouldn't be difficult...
<Taconut> *ubuntu
<guest92931> yooo
<cfhowlett> Taconut, ask #android ...
<Taconut> cfhowlett I can rephrase the question to be irrelevant to Android
<cfhowlett> Taconut, this is ubuntu support.  your question has nothing to do with ubuntu ...
<Taconut> Can ubuntu phone also function like a normal linux computer
<cfhowlett> hake, more precisely, variables are which mac are you installing to and which ubuntu are you using ...
<Taconut> My wording was weird
<cfhowlett> !touch | Taconut
<ubottu> Taconut: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Taconut> Thanks!
<modelengine> is it possible that when i uninstalled my nvidia drivers and purged them and then reinstalled, that it screwed something up? when i go to youtube and stuff it sometimes doesn't render the page normally. it more looks like a bunch of links scattered all over the place
<guest92931> hey
<EuaD> restarting apache2 i get the warning about not settting FQDN, anyone know how to fix it?
<Guest29177> if it work dont fix it
<modelengine> crappy
<stoiker> I cannot login. I get the error: Xsession: warning: unable to write to /tmp; xsession may exit with an error
<RedPenguin> Hey all
<RedPenguin> Anybody know if it's normal, if you have an AMD 2.1GHZ Dual Core, for /proc/cpuinfo to say you have 2 1GHZ cores?
<bubuntu> hi, I hear its possible to install ubuntu to my soekris router, but can the same thing be done with a commercial router like netcomm n300 400 etc ?
<hake> RedPenguin: confusion is the 2 cores? or the 1GHZ?
<cfhowlett> bubuntu, ??? source ???
<RedPenguin> hake: the 1GHZ, my laptop which is 2.1Ghz Quad, says 2.1Ghz for all cores
<modelengine> can anybody recommend a browser for ubuntu that doesn't have the awful plugin container that firefox has? it constantly crashes on me and ties up multiple cores for no reason at all
<mortymer> <EuaD>, u can add ServerName param to your virtual host config. but its only warning u dont need to "fix" it
<cfhowlett> !browser | modelengine,
<ubottu> modelengine,: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<modelengine> cfhowlett, thanks
<hake> RedPenguin: what does "lscpu" say?
<cfhowlett> modelengine, happy2help
<techrat> What's the best video player for ubuntu?
<epyx> hey guys, a dual graphic card is it or is it not supported?
<epyx> I have never gotten it to work
<modelengine> -reisio-, yeah and the flash plugin crashes all the time
<cfhowlett> techrat, there is no "best" anything.  try them and choose one for yourself.  it's subjective
<epyx> it says installed however rendering isn't quicker than running on the default drivers
<modelengine> -reisio- cool thanks for the info
<RedPenguin> hake: sakme
<RedPenguin> same*
<techrat> cfhowlett: Yeah, but I am looking for starting point
<epyx> I have an ATI Radeon 7330M dualed with an Intel HD 4000
<epyx> *7730
<cfhowlett> techrat, open software center.  search for browsers.  install.  test. choose.
<stoiker> I cannot login. I get the error: Xsession: warning: unable to write to /tmp; xsession may exit with an error
<EuaD> mortymer, ok, thanks
<techrat> cfhowlett: Any recommendation?
<mortymer> <RedPenguin> its normal. your proc can work in 2 modes. i
<cfhowlett> techrat, that was the recommendation.
<RedPenguin> mortymer: thanks, just never saw results like that for any multi-core CPU though others report the same processor giving same results
<Guest94592> hello
<mortymer> <RedPenguin> you can load your cpu with somthing havy, like infinit loop and check couinfo while its running. cpu will switch himself to fastest mode, and cpuinfo will show 2ghz
<munsterman> somehow i have 2 ip's with one NIC. I have done nothing to set up 2 ip's. my interfaces file is set up for static. where is this second ip coming from? any google search comes up with how to get 2 ip's going, and none of my files look like examples. im so lost. and green, be gentle. any help?
<mortymer> <RedPenguin> sry my english
<Guest94592> I hava a problem with my ubuntu ~
<cfhowlett> !ask | Guest94592
<ubottu> Guest94592: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest94592> ubuntu can't  recogniz usb
<Guest94592> recognize
<RedPenguin> mortymer: you were right, it's due to AMD's Cool'n'Quiet, using a "watch" command, you can see speed jump on higher loading stuff
<juned> how to close full screen
<squinty> juned:  hover over the left hand side of the top panel on your screen.  you should see menu items displayed there
<cfhowlett> Guest94592, try a different usb
<owen1> my laptop's scren is off after it's inactive for a few minutes. how to cancel that feature? i have 'don't suspend' in power settings. (i have ubuntu-desktop but i use i3)
<squinty> owen1: brightness and lock  in system settings > dim screen  etc etc
<DoubleO7> anyone here?
 * epyx points at 1688 users
 * epyx points at recent activity
<epyx> nope dude, I think you're all alone
<cfhowlett> !hello | DoubleO7
<owen1> squinty: thanks. it was on '1 hour'. i changed to 'never'. we'll see if it works
<DoubleO7> somone teach me IRC comands
<cfhowlett> !irc | DoubleO7 (for future reference ... courtesy counts.  A LOT.)
<ubottu> DoubleO7 (for future reference ... courtesy counts.  A LOT.): A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Guest94592> two usb3.0   one usb2.0  all can't recognize
<DoubleO7> Thank you, sorry for the inconvenience. I  didn't actually think anyone was on here
<squinty> DoubleO7:  what cfhowlett  said.  might also want to check out http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_help_commands
<majdi> hello everyone
<Guest94592> some days ago  ,usb can be recognize
<DoubleO7> hello
<squinty> Guest94592:  just a quick note as I am heading out.   unplug and replug the usb stick.  in terminal type   dmesg   and take a look at the very last of the output.  that will tell you if the usb stick is being recognized or not.
<DoubleO7> \list
<squinty> Guest94592:  if it is being recognized then see what the   Disks  program (in your main menu) says.  if listed you can mount the stick from there.
<juned> hey guys how to active chat
<cfhowlett> juned, you're chatting now ...
<bonsar> hi
<juned> so what is direct chat in windows option
<bonsar> where can I download latest Wine?
<LemonSqueeze> Hi, I just bought a windows game through steam, and I was wondering if someone can suggest software,or maybe teach me how to use play on linux to install it (I tried once, dont know how), It is a small game called valiant hearts, so nothing big.... thanks for any help
<stoiker> -reisio- there isn't any space on sda1, my system folder
<cfhowlett> !wine | bonsar
<ubottu> bonsar: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bonsar> where can I download latest Wine?
<daftykins> bonsar: read above, like you were supposed to
<daftykins> stoiker: are you the one from earlier with the full SSD?
<bonsar> oh thanx
<allen_> anyone good with Wine, i can't seem to force it to emulate desktop mode
<allen_> any thoughts would be appreciated.
<daftykins> allen_: go ask in their channel
<daftykins> #winhq
<daftykins> #winehq too
<allen_> on this server ?
<allen_> ty daftykins
<epyx> I have a problem
<epyx> my 8 gb usb drive says it's 32 gb
<epyx> and GParted keeps giving an error about some partition table
<epyx> how do I fix it?
<epyx> "the device handshake says it's physical block size is 2048 but linux says it's 512"
<cfhowlett> epyx, gparted.  delete partitions.  create new partition table and new partition
<epyx> doesn't work
<daftykins> epyx: what does it look like from another computer?
<daftykins> if you're in a USB 3 port, try a USB 2.0
<epyx> worked chaning :) ty
<daftykins> no problemo
 * daftykins blows the ends of the pistols and reholsters them
<epyx> lol, made me smile
<epyx> if I copy stuff onto this USB stick
<epyx> will I be able to access them on another unix computer?
<epyx> no permission problems
<daftykins> depends what file system you've formatted it with, using something like exFAT will prevent permission fun
<epyx> I went with FAT32
<daftykins> that'll work too, 4GB file size limit though of course
<epyx> awesome, thanks :)
 * daftykins tips hat
<Neotecha> Is this the best place to ask a question for troubleshooting an issue with a wireless network card?
<Neotecha> or is there a better channel to start at?
<DaSpawn> Hi, runninv 14.04, in the System Monitor I somehow turned the process view into a tree/parent mode, now I have to expand the process tree every time to see processes, how do I turn this off?
<cfhowlett> !wifi | Neotecha,
<ubottu> Neotecha,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Neotecha> Thanks, I'll look through there, cfhowlett
<ablest> hi
<epyx> lol
<sgo11> I just found out I can use "ctrl ;" to select text from clipboard in my ubuntu (running lxde). is this a ubuntu's feature?
<sgo11> ok, got it. I think that is a feature of fcitx.
<LemonSqueeze> Hi, I just bought a windows game through steam, and I was wondering if someone can suggest software,or maybe teach me how to use play on linux to install it (I tried once, dont know how), It is a small game called valiant hearts, so nothing big.... thanks for any help
<cfhowlett> LemonSqueeze, install steam for linux??
<cfhowlett> !steam | LemonSqueeze
<ubottu> LemonSqueeze: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<hellofoobarworld> hi. question. with a new computer, or when installing an os fresh, what is the best first step to take? should i secure my bootloader, or flash my bios?
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld, updated bios typically solves many problems ...
<hellofoobarworld> cfhowlett: so then the very first thing to do is flash my bios? ok, and then should the bootloader be secured?
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld, depends on your level of paranoia.  by way of example, my library sets the boot bios (windows7) to zero display but did NOT lock it.  I insert ubuntu USB, boot, hit the bios switch after POST, select USB boot device, and I haz ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld, see how secure that is?
<hellofoobarworld> cfhowlett: lol, i don't know, you would know better than me. i'm trying to learn heavy duty computer security, coming from not knowing much, and a windows and basic linux background.
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld, ah.  long story short, unsecured bootloader = unsecured machine.
<hellofoobarworld> cfhowlett: i'm aiming for an ultra-paranoid style of system security education, since i enjoy helping people with their computer problems at my college. i only clean up computers (malware-removal and protection), but i'd like to do more for them.
<hellofoobarworld> cfhowlett: ok, so after i've flashed the bios and secure the bootloader, the next thing do is a fresh install of their system (or preferrably, give them the linux kernel, if they'll take it)
<hellofoobarworld> ?
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld, different scenario; Beijing Xidan District.  Official Apple Store.  Does that nice, shiny Mac run linux?  let's test ... hmm.  "kiosk mode" = reboot back to OSX, no privileges.  ... BUT, if you know the trick to force it, you can boot to ... bootloader!  selected "windows" insert USB (cuz osx is stupid that way), boot Ubuntu and keep a straight face when the Apple "Genius" comes to look over your shoulder ... :)
<hellofoobarworld> cfhowlett: lol, i don't think that was an answer to my question, but rather just a funny scenario you were thinking of, yes? or am i wrong - were you answering my question by saying that?
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld, you could do "OEM" install, meaning you set up all the updates.  when NewUser boots, s/he will be asked to select an account name and password.  then they boot to their nice, updated *buntu.
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<hellofoobarworld> cfhowlett: ah yes, i've done that on my own hard drives several times. i actually thought that was the only way to do it. lol.
<saleem> how to share network files from ubuntu to windows 7
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld, I think OEM install is preferable to sitting with NewUser and handholding for first boot.  But that's just my opinion, man.
<cfhowlett> !samba | saleem,
<ubottu> saleem,: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<hellofoobarworld> cfhowlett: so if i'm unable to convince people to switch to linux, and they retain windows, we do a fresh install... would the very first thing we should do on the new os be to employ full disk encryption?
<hellofoobarworld> cfhowlett: yes, i think i agree with your opinion. :-P OEM, it is
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld, OR, install virtualbox to windows, and put l/x/ubuntu into the virtualbox
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld, full disk encryption seems excessive, but data/home encryption?  oh, yeah.
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld, note: they WILL forget their encryption key and call you in a great panic the night before they are schedule to defend their dissertation ...
<hellofoobarworld> cfhowlett: i haven't experimented with virtualbox, so i will definitely start playing around with that.
<cfhowlett> go PM ?
<hellofoobarworld> cfhowlett: dissertation, being a form of debate, topic or lecture, right? sorry, that word isn't in my vocab
<cfhowlett> yeah.  hey, private messaging?
<hellofoobarworld> cfhowlett: sure. sorry, didn't see it bcuz my name wasn't there
<hellofoobarworld> ya h/o
<Blaster> What's the best IRC daemon for Ubuntu?
<Blaster> I don't trust Google results on that type of matter.  All the results are from 2008-2011.
<Blaster> Is this it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dancer-IRCD
<auscompgeek> there is no single "best" IRCd for Ubuntu
<auscompgeek> they are all "best"
<Blaster> How would you decide between ircd-irc2 or Daner-IRCD?
<saleem> how to share network files using Ip Address of server from ubuntu 12.04 to windows 7
<cfhowlett> salee
<cfhowlett> !samba | saleem
<ubottu> saleem: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Neotecha> I'm still not having luck with my wirelss situation, even after working through the wireless wiki articles. ndiswrapper tells me that the device is present and driver installed, but iwconfig shows no wireless devices. WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper doesn't mention this..
<cfhowlett> Neotecha, is this a broadcom 43**
<Neotecha> It was a Trendnet TW-643pi
<Neotecha> 05:05.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8190 802.11n PCI Wireless Network Adapter
<Neotecha> (as per, lspci)
<Loshki> Blaster: I would see which of the two has better support.
<cfhowlett> Neotecha, sorry.  can't help with RLTK
<Neotecha> cfhowlett: do you know where i could go to get support for this?
<Neotecha> once I get this up and running, I should be fine
<Neotecha> but this is my current hurdle
<cfhowlett> Neotecha, I'll take a quick peek ...
<hellofoobarworld> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Neotecha> Thank you
<Zach443> I have 2 SSD's on my dedicated server, but as far as I know only 1 is being used. I am running out of space on the drive being used. How can I find out what folders are mounted to the second drive and/or mount new folders to it
<sennn> hi
<cfhowlett> Neotecha, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6183681
<cfhowlett> Neotecha, and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433401&highlight=RTL8190                 seem to suggest it's doable
<emigrant-ntb> anyone ? :)
<Neotecha> Ok, thank you. I'll see if I can get an answer on the forum, if that second topic doesn't lead me there
<Neotecha> Thank you cfhowlett
<Neotecha> I'm stepping out of this room for now, though, thank you for you help.
<cfhowlett> Neotecha, happy2help
<Zach443> Is it possible to list the drives on the machine?
<stoiker> yes
<Zach443> How so
<stoiker> I think it is fdisk
<stoiker> fdisk -l
<stoiker> no, wait, I think this only lists a single drive's partitions
<stoiker> okay, checking more
<Zach443> stoiker: http://puu.sh/dkpTR/c199f9c476.png
<cfhowlett> sudo fdisk -l
<Zach443> cfhowlett: It asked for my password, I put it in and it said "Sorry, try again"
<Zach443> wat
<auscompgeek> Zach443: incorrect password
<Zach443> got it, had a permissions issue
<MinervaStjerne> ok
<Zach443> Anyone know how I can see what folders are mounted to a drive?
<MinervaStjerne> norsk folk?
<lasserix_> Hello, I'm trying to set up a LAN using a switch, I don't care about external internet connection. Just want multiple machines to talk to eachother with static ips--can anyone point me to a guide on how to do this?
<llutz> lasserix_: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<wafflej0ck_> lasserix_: if it's an auto-sensing switch (which most are) you'll just need to configure static IPs for the clients and plug em all in
<lasserix_> that so far has not work
<lasserix_> ed
<bet0x> There is bounty for systemd?
<wafflej0ck_> lasserix_: you have the same subnet for all of em and same subnet mask?
<lasserix_> yeah
<wafflej0ck_> so everything plugged in you got lights you got the same subnet but pings from one to the other aren't working?
<pigeta1> hi
<pigeta1> im installing a tool for razer mouse
<pigeta1> i am on ubuntu 14.04
<llutz> !details | lasserix_
<ubottu> lasserix_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<pigeta1> but i dont know if use udev or systemd for daemons?
<pigeta1> tnx
<lasserix_> So I am editing etc/network on two computers connected via a switch, i just want to be able to ping eachother
<lasserix_> ahh got it working
<linuxlov3r> I have an knowledge blockaide about heci drivers and what the are used for plus a download for the current kernel I have is there someone inhere that is capable of helping me out
<auronandace> linuxlov3r: ehci is usb
<linuxlov3r> heci i said
<juned> hii guys
<linuxlov3r> apparrently its also amt or mei
<linuxlov3r> or somethinglike that
<juned> i am beginner to Linux Ubuntu so when start i am
<auronandace> !manual | juned
<ubottu> juned: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> juned, you have been told several times today.  READ THE MANUAL for a good start.
<juned> thanks i will follow you
<juned> i have different version of Ubuntu back box
<cfhowlett> juned, back box is not ubuntu.  back box is not supported here.  go to back box for help.
<juned> but it is back box is mack from Ubuntu
<auronandace> juned: they make changes that are not supported here
<cfhowlett> juned, it is NOT UBUNTU.  it is NOT SUPPORTED here.  if you want ubuntu, install ubuntu.
<aeon-ltd> juned: what do you want to learn?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | juned
<ubottu> juned: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<juned> i am learn Linux and clear concept about networking
<cfhowlett> juned, install ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !server | juned
<ubottu> juned: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<auronandace> juned: perhaps ##linux would be a more suitable place to ask generic linux questions
<wafflej0ck_> juned: ^
<lasserix_> so i have set up static networking between two computers connected by a switch, and added a third. incremented the ip, everything else being equal. it's unable to ping either... any idea of why?
<wafflej0ck_> lasserix_: getting lights on both ends of the ethernet for good physical connection?
<wafflej0ck_> lasserix_: I ask because cables or ports can sometimes stop working and with such a simple setup there isn't a ton else that can fail
<frenda> Is there any ppa for telegram-desktop?
<aeon-ltd> frenda: i think google would be better than here to find one
<wafflej0ck_> lasserix_: the switch basically just broadcasts messages to all ports if it doesn't know where an IP is and once it gets a response on one of the ports it remembers that the connection on that port is whatever the computer sent as it's source IP with the outgoing message, so it dynamically builds a table over time of what ports correspond to what IPs
<linuxlov3r> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<linuxlov3r> !heci
<frenda> yes, but it just found Sigram!
<linuxlov3r> !mei
<auronandace> linuxlov3r: please /msg ubottu bot
<lasserix_> wafflej0ck_: so is there some way to help the switch build its mac forwarding table?
<cfhowlett> linuxlov3r, to avoid factoid spamming use /msg ubottu !factoid
<juned> ok guys i am download Ubuntu o.s
<juned> and why this chat close and quit
<juned> when i close xchat
<wafflej0ck_> lasserix_: not really a managed switch (higher end stuff) you can get in there and configure things but auto-sensing consumer stuff typically you just power it off and power it on to reset the tables if something is going screwy
<hemlis> Sup Ubuntu
<auronandace> juned: xchat is the irc client, if you quit xchat then you are quitting irc
<wafflej0ck_> lasserix_: I would double check the ip config stuff, then try moving the cable that doesn't seem to be working to another port, also try another cable if available, then try resetting the switch as a last resort
<wafflej0ck_> lasserix_: if none of that works would start looking into dmesg or other logs to see if there's any info on the machine that isn't working that indicates something about the ethernet connection
<lasserix_> k thnaks
<wafflej0ck_> np good luck
<juned> thanks guys u all help me very much
<lasserix_> ahh
<lasserix_> type in ip address i was pinging doh
<Taggnostr2> hello, is there a way to set up a fixed screen resolution without having ubuntu auto-detect/change it when I plug-in/remove screens?
<firebird1> Write a command to read all ls command options
<cfhowlett> firebird1, man ls
<firebird1> :( i didnt figure out that :(
<cfhowlett> firebird1, info ls        also works
<wafflej0ck_> lasers: heh cool
<indistylo_> Cairo dock with openGLis not working after I recently used "manager upgrade" in ubuntu, it says openGL stopped working , Kindly suggest the measures to restore it
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> hi
<cfhowlett> ablest1980  ask your ubuntu question
<fanno> hello everyone. since a security update I have been having problems with dual monitor setup. it is acting really strange. I is really hard to explain but I will try. i have built in screen on laptop and external lg screen. the problem do not seem to be excactly the same every time.. but in one of the cases it seems the desktops are mixed up. when using "find screen" it looking at the name of the sreen in upper left cornot it show BOTH screens on both
<fanno> Sometimes I see two top menu bar's and it looks like the smaller resolution screen is on top of the bigger screen.
<fanno> I can't find anything on google maybe because I don't know what to search for.
<piero> ciao
<piero> !ciao
<piero> xdtc
<dbugger> Hello guys. I just bought a new graphic card, a Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970, and for some reason the second monitor is not working, even though it does work on Windows. Can someone give me a hand to making it work? This is the card: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#ov
<bazhang> dbugger, with nvidia-settings ?
<dbugger> bazhang, Let me install the package..
<dbugger> bazhang, I installed it. There does not seem to be many options at all
<dbugger> bazhang, definitely nothing about a second monitor
<Ben64> well you need to be using the nvidia drivers to use that
<dbugger> Ben64, How can I know if I am using them or not?
<Ben64> well if you had to install nvidia-settings.... you probably aren't
<wafflej0ck_> dbugger: go to the additional drivers panel
<wafflej0ck_> dbugger: just search for it in the dash
<dbugger> wafflej0ck_, I already did. Nothing comes up. It say that no additional drivers were found.
<wafflej0ck_> dbugger: hmm well that's suspect... you can install them using apt-get do sudo apt-get install nvidia (don't hit enter, hit tab twice) you'll see different versions of the driver available from the repository, the alternative is installing from the binary from Nvidia but then rollback isn't as easy since you can't just purge a package
<ztane> anyone knows if western digital black2 ssd+hd disk works in ubuntu? (since most of the data would point to it not working)
<wafflej0ck_> dbugger: I have a 670 and it shows up in the additional drivers panel though so not sure what's up there
<dbugger> wafflej0ck_, wafflej0ck_ so I should install "nvidia-331"? That is the latest I see.
<Ben64> dbugger: probably need to get a newer one for the 970
<wafflej0ck_> yea you can give it a shot, if you end up losing X check out nomodeset you can just set this in grub by hitting e and putting nomodeset in place of quiet
<wafflej0ck_> !nomodeset | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dbugger> i will give it a try. If not, I will try the one from the website
<dbugger> Do I need to restart after installing it?
<Ben64> dbugger: don't try the one from the website
<wafflej0ck_> dbugger: that's probably easiest otherwise usually just killing x and starting it back up works out
<QueensMelons> guys, which file should i edit to change GRUB default boot delay?
<dbugger> Ben64, why not?
<Ben64> dbugger: its bad. you should use this PPA ... https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<QueensMelons> also, i want windows to be selected by default
<wafflej0ck_> QueensMelons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dbugger> Ben64, Thanks!
<dbugger> Ben64, What package from that repo should I use?
<Ben64> dbugger: at least 343
<dbugger> Ben64, done, im gonna restart
<wafflej0ck_> QueensMelons: if you'd rather try a GUI route this app seems to work alright though I'm not sure about the integrity of the package since I just decided to check it out https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<QueensMelons> cheers wafflej0ck_, i changed it using nano
<QueensMelons> i was looking for it in the wrong config :D
<wafflej0ck_> QueensMelons: yeah easy to get lost in the seas of config :P
<KEEm> anyone with webpage knowledge ?
<daniel_123> HI All, quick question, how does one use pre-scripts on PXE preseeds for ubuntu ?
<daniel_123> I'm trying to config a HP raid card before the OS is installed
<PCatinean> Hey guys I would like to format my notebook and remove the windows partition of ssd.How do I fully backup my ubuntu drive on an external hdd?
<wafflej0ck> QueensMelons: yup that GUI app is actually pretty nice works well too
<PCatinean> would this be a good resource?
<wafflej0ck> PCatinean: I typically use Clonezilla, gives you a bootable CD for running DD over a network to a shared location
<PCatinean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<bekks> daniel_123: PXE has no scripts. Are you using kickstart or seed files?
<daniel_123> redhad / centos im using KS but deb and ubuntu see files
<daniel_123> looking for the deb version of this https://github.com/russki/hpraid-chroot
<PCatinean> wafflej0ck, okay thanks
<wafflej0ck> PCatinean: Clonezilla gives you a simple interface to backup the entire disk and restore the entire disk or to backup indvidual partitions and restore them, figuring out the network part is the only thing that can be a little tricky but it helps out and if you get an error just Google what settings you need for your NAS or whatever, if it's all in one machine should be easy
<bekks> daniel_123: preseed/early_command
<daniel_123> ah yes , I knew about the late command
<daniel_123> didn't know about early command
<daniel_123> that will hopefully do the trick as the raid needs to be done before the OS for obvious reasons
<PCatinean> wafflej0ck, most likely I will make a new system and get what I need from git, and sometimes I might have forgotte something from the old backup and restore 1-2 files
<PCatinean> that's pretty much it since I'm installing 14.04 and dumping 13.10
<wafflej0ck> PCatinean: ah hmm
<wafflej0ck> PCatinean: might be better off doing the tar backup or something then cause partial recovery from the files from clonezilla isn't so easy
<wafflej0ck> PCatinean: rsync might work out for ya too
<juned> we can start personal chat
<juned> ?
<wafflej0ck> PCatinean: on Ubuntu Gnome I've been using Duplicity cause they have a GUI built into the desktop for it and it's good for daily backups to a NAS
<wafflej0ck> juned: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<juned> why your writing in red green black
<juned> ?
<PCatinean> duplicity ok
<wafflej0ck> PCatinean: yeah well I just use duplicity cause of the GUI supplied with it in this distro/Desktop Environment
<wafflej0ck> PCatinean: rsync is simpler for just copying things incrementally and can recover if it gets stopped half way through or whatever
<PCatinean> Actually I do have a automatic backup being made by duplicity on each boot from my ssd to my hdd in the caddy
<wafflej0ck> juned: it's just how IRC clients display if someone has typed your name in the line to get your attention
<wafflej0ck> PCatinean: typically I use Clonezilla before major upgrades though and then once after I have everything stable on a new version
<wafflej0ck> PCatinean: just in case I need to rollback for some reason or forgot something really important and then can go back to the new system after I've backed that up too
<PCatinean> wafflej0ck, rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} /* /path/to/backup/folder
<PCatinean> would that do?
<PCatinean> with my external hdd connected
<PCatinean> and onto it
<wafflej0ck> PCatinean: yup looks reasonable, don't know all those flags by heart but should work
<PCatinean> alright
 * PCatinean goes in
<PCatinean> should also use sudo
<PCatinean> I guess
<wafflej0ck> yeah, I'd suggest just backing up the things you think you probably need like /etc/ and your home folder (all your . folders and files) with rsync then do a clonezilla snapshot of the whole drive and go with the upgrade
<wafflej0ck> you can stitch back together the tar file of the drive that clonezilla makes if you have enough space but can take some time/effort to work that out
<PCatinean> By upgrade you mean actual upgrade from the system or format and install new system?
<wafflej0ck> PCatinean: usually I like to clean install but upgrades have gotten better (still not perfect usually)
<wafflej0ck> from 12.04 I went up to 14.04 and it was okay but I tried a few different desktop environments so ended up clean installing after deciding to go with Gnome for now... only regret is I don't have the latest Gnome :)
<lord4163> Hey
<wafflej0ck> always be prepared to wipe it out at least though, that's why I dig the clonezilla backups, makes me feel good to know I can always just load it back up and at most will take like an hour
<lord4163> My wifi disconnects every 10 minutes or so, and then I have to reboot?
<siebren> hoe gaat het
<wafflej0ck> !wifi | lord4163
<ubottu> lord4163: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<siebren> hello
<siebren> how are you
<wafflej0ck> !ot | siebren
<ubottu> siebren: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lord4163> wafflej0ck: should I try a new kernel, the card is a RTL8723BE, and if so, is there a ppa for 14.04?
<wafflej0ck> siebren: room is for support questions see the offtopic channel for chat :)
<siebren> yes
<wafflej0ck> lord4163: sorry no idea on either of those, you can do lspci if it's built in or lsusb for a USB device to see the device id and try to google and see if anyone has bug reports or troubleshooting steps for 14.04
<lord4163> wafflej0ck: 3.16 should include a bug fix for it
<wafflej0ck> lord4163: this may help but dunno http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/08/install-upgrade-linux-kernel-3-16/
<kestasjk> tried #xeoma but noone was there. want to do some shoe strignt budget threft derrentce via a motion detection videogam
<kestasjk> have used webcamd | pwcview | ffmpeg in the past, with reasonable results, but xeoma sees to have bulid in email / sms notifications and commands, sensitigvity levels and audio integration
<kestasjk> problem is it just doesnt want to react when I make blatant moves in from of it
<kestasjk> dont want to get an OTT dlink thinkgo, since I just know it'll fall apart after 3-6 months and the extra webcam parts I need are spares
<lord4163> wafflej0ck: I thought there was a kernel ppa?
<wafflej0ck> lord4163: ah looks like there is https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa I don't fiddle with my kernel
<lord4163> wafflej0ck: Oh I thought it wasn't maintained anymore someone said. Installed it manually
<lord4163> wafflej0ck: Hm now I can't tap on my touchpad anymore?
<wafflej0ck> lord4163: hmm strange you can check, xinput to get details on the device and modify properties in the command line or check the system settings for the mouse to see if there's a checkbox that got toggled off
<lord4163> wafflej0ck: There are no settings for the touchpad in ubuntu-mate? :(
<wafflej0ck> lord4163: well search about xinput it's command line should work pretty much wherever
<wafflej0ck> lord4163: can use it for toggling on and off features but need to list the devices and then target a particular device by name to get it's property list then set some property to some value
<lord4163> wafflej0ck: Ok will try a few things.
<indistylo_> Cairo dock with openGLis not working after I recently used "manager upgrade" in ubuntu, it says openGL stopped working , Kindly suggest the measures to restore it
<indistylo_> Any solutions ??
<synth_> why does pidgin not show my contacts
<juned> what is the vidalia
<synth_> contacts name*
<juned> anyone know
<ishtiaque> hi guys
<ishtiaque> i have an HD tablet where the close, minimise and maximise buttons are too small
<ishtiaque> how can i get them to be larger?
<mozzarella> guys help
<ikonia> with what ?
<mozzarella> ikonia: xmodmap
<ikonia> mozzarella: you'll find it easier to get help if you state what version of ubuntu you are using, and what the problem is, then people in the channel will help if they can
<tuxgeek> msg ubottu !bot
<min> Hi, can you help me to calculate this limit: limit(((1/(x ln(2)))-(1/(2^x-1))-(1/2))/x) as x->0
<mozzarella> ikonia: I'm trying to remap my command key into a alt key, I got it kind of working, except it's not possible to use keyboard shortcuts that are using alt
<cfhowlett> min, this is not your homework cheat channel.  get off iRC and go read your math book.
<ikonia> mozzarella: of course not as you've remapped alt
<ikonia> so alt is no longer alt, hence alt shortcuts not working
<mozzarella> you know the hub thing? you press alt and then it says "type your command"
<mozzarella> ikonia: I mean I'm pressing the logical alt, which means physical command key
<ikonia> ahh I see
<ikonia> seems an odd thing to change, but "ok"
<mozzarella> you know the hub thing?
<ikonia> I do
<mozzarella> it works when I press alt, but that's really the only thing that works
<mozzarella> I can't use alt shortcuts
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> I don't understand why you would move alt to command, so I've never tried
<mozzarella> it's an apple keyboard, they're physically swapped (if you compare them to normal pc keyboards)
<Happzz> before i completely wipe ubuntu, is there a way to enable full-disk encryption AFTER installing ubuntu?
<Happzz> i couldn't enable encryption during setup because it wouldn't let me, as there's windows on another partition
<indistylo_> Cairo dock with openGLis not working after I recently used "manager upgrade" in ubuntu, it says openGL stopped working , Kindly suggest the measures to restore it
<indistylo_> Any Solution Givers ?
<idler> happy new year next
<ikonia> ?
<idler> i very hapy because i ve the first present for the next year a tablet sansumg s3 lite
<tuxgeek> !op idler
<ikonia> no need for an ops call
<ikonia> idler: this channel is for ubuntu support chat,
<idler> and isnt possible the use of ubuntu in my tablet  sansumg s3 lite????
<ikonia> idler: check the ubuntu touch information
<ikonia> !touch | idler
<ubottu> idler: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<tuxgeek> i think i meant..
<tuxgeek> !op | idler
<ubottu> idler: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<popey> !devices
<ubottu> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<idler> how words together
<popey> yay, i thought that only worked here
<popey> er, there.
<ikonia> thanks popey thats a better link
<idler> ok and ubuntu  for sansumg galaxy  s3 lite has acceleration for HW???
<cfhowlett> !touch | idler  wrong channel
<ubottu> idler  wrong channel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<idler> thats is a forum not a chanel in  real time
<idler> that
<Ben64> continue reading to the end of the line
<ikonia> it is a channel
<ikonia> #ubuntu-touch
<idler> ah ok i didnt saw
<cfhowlett> lol
<xaniared> lol
<xaniared> #gr
<howinstallfhishi> Ciao, alò, hello, hola.!!! :D
<ikonia> "hello"
<howinstallfhishi> i need help installing phishing-frenzy
<ikonia> howinstallfhishi: what is that ?
 * cfhowlett has a very bad feeling about this ...
<howinstallfhishi> i am 3 days trying to install
<ikonia> howinstallfhishi: what is that ?
<howinstallfhishi> http://www.phishingfrenzy.com/resources/install_kali_linux
<Ben64> "Phishing Frenzy is an Open Source Ruby on Rails application that is leveraged by penetration testers to manage email phishing campaigns."
<Ben64> sounds terrible
<ikonia> yes, it does
<cfhowlett> howinstallfhishi, 1.  this isn't kali. cant' support you with it
<ikonia> I'm just reading the google hits
<cfhowlett> !kali | howinstallfhishi
<ubottu> howinstallfhishi: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cfhowlett> the more I read, the more foul this thing looks
<howinstallfhishi> there is no one in the other channels its Devian like ubuntu
<ikonia> yes there are many people in the kali support channels
<howinstallfhishi> :'(
<cfhowlett> howinstallfhishi, this is NOT "devian" NOT kali.  go there.  and phishing frenzy is NOT ubuntu so ... not supported here
<howinstallfhishi> wow! sorry cfhowlett ikonia...
<ikonia> no problem
<howinstallfhishi> good day for all
<ikonia> take care,
<cog> Heya, have a problem with an external HDD that took a fall and is not being recognized, anyone have any experience with recovering HDDs/partitions?
<cog> The disk spins but doesn't get listed in a fdisk -l
<ikonia> cog: unplug the usb, reboot your machine plug it in and see if it gets detected
<cog> did that plenty already, no luck
<ikonia> cog: so either the ubs connection is broken, or the disk is dead
<cog> fdisk only show actual partitions, right? So how do I see if the disk itself is being detected regardless of whether it can read the partition table?
<lord4163> wafflej0ck: The new kernel still disconnects. Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ikonia> cog: fdisk will show the disk
<ikonia> cog: reboot the machine without the disk in, plug the disk in after the boot, and look in /var/log/messages
<cog> the computer was started without the disk in and the disk plugged in after (this is not the normal computer the HDD is plugged to)
<cog> but I don't have a /var/log/messages
<ikonia> cog: what operating system is this ?
<cog> Ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> there should be a messages file then
<cog> is it hidden?
<ikonia> no
<cog> lightdm, mail.err, mail.log, news
<cog> no messages
<wafflej0ck> lord4163: ah bummer, had to reboot there decided to use a PPA for getting the latest gnome
<ikonia> cog: ls -la /var/log please put the output into a pastebin
<wafflej0ck> lord4163: er a newer version at least
<cog> http://pastebin.com/7nW4igVX
<ikonia> seems odd
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> Hey guys
<cog> told you it didn't exist :)
<ikonia> cog: sorry, /var/log/syslog
<ikonia> changed in ubuntu 12.04
<cog> grumble
<cog> lol
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> I have deleted all my data from my ssd (well at the step where i need to confirm) and I want to i stall ununtu 14.10 over, do I have to do anything special like creating partitions or will.the installer take care of everything?
<cog> right, what am I looking for on the logs_
<cog> ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: exactly the same as all your other installs
<ikonia> cog: the addition of a usb device that is a disk
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> Install now on the empty partition?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: exactly the same as all your other installs
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> I don't want dual boot now
<cog> ok, I see it, sec let me paste the results
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> The swap space and all that I assume it will take care of it
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> And I do not have to do it manually
<ikonia> if you let it auto partition it will, if you set it to advaned/manual you will have to do it
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> ok I went to advanced manual to erase all the data on the ssd
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> I should click back?
<ikonia> up to you
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> Not sure if it wil undo all the operations in gparted
<ikonia> it will undo anything you've not commited
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> tried to locate a commit button don't see it
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> think i'm blind or smth
<ikonia> there isn't a commit button
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> just quit, back, and install now
<cog> http://pastebin.com/a3gjGrt3
<cog> it just repeats the error after
<idler> the chanel of ubuntu touch doesnt work
<idler> no resonse
<idler> no response
<ikonia> cog: if you do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" what do you see
<idler> i still with the same doubte
<cog> checking
<cfhowlett> IdleOne, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<idler> i dont know if  ubuntu has acceleration for HW  in sansumg galaxy s3 lite
<cfhowlett> idler you have the link.  we're not going to read it for you.  information is on the page.
<cog> returned nothing
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> ikonia, if i click back it reverts the changes, if i click install now will it start installing without the partitions like swap space etc?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: it won't install if you haven't defined partitions
<ikonia> cog: looks like it's dead then
<idler> all is in english and im very idler and im tired for read pages in english now
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> hmm
<ikonia> cog: as you can see it sends signals down the usb channel, but it's not actually getting to a state where it's advertising itself as a disk
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> you are right
<cog> got this on the syslog:  sdb: unable to read partition table
<ikonia> cog: yeah, it can't even see it as a disk
<ikonia> hence why it can't read the partition table
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> i'll just go to gparted in try ubu tu without installig, delete and then run installer
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> thanks ikonia!
<cog> and then ... INFO: Quitting due to inactivity
<cog> so it sounds like it is a gonner?
<ikonia> cog: broken disk
<esseks> Hi guys! Is there any way to have efi stub play nice with secure boot? Or do I need GRUB=
<cfhowlett> !efi | esseks
<ubottu> esseks: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<esseks> thanks cfhowlett, I already have ubuntu up and running with uefi. I only need to know if I need GRUB to be able to turn secure boot on.
<paul_> Hi guys, is it possible to create a shortcut on the desktop to a command line in the terminal? It should contain the commands that I use in the terminal so I dont have to type them on my own again
<esseks> s/turn/boot with/
<wafflej0ck> paul_: you can create a runnable script and add it to your PATH in your environment typically that's the easiest way you can also make shortcuts to run the script if you'd like
<wafflej0ck> paul_: personally I have a ~/scripts folder I made and added to my PATH so I just pop open a guake terminal and run the command
<EriC^^> esseks: i think it's possible
<paul_> wafflej0ck, to get more specific: My command is "mupen64plus N64/Kirby64.z64" - How do i get a shortcut out of this?
<EriC^^> you have to sign the .efi file with sbsign http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/secureboot.html
<digigram> paul_ like an alias?
<wafflej0ck> paul_: just write into a text file and save it like runKirby.sh go to the file properties and mark it as executable
<EriC^^> paul_: what do you mean by shortcut?
<EriC^^> like a launcher icon?
<paul_> EriC^^, yes
<wafflej0ck> paul_: see http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/516634-shell-script-desktop-shortcut for making the executable shell script runnable by double clicking instead of opening it
<esseks> EriC^^, so the -signed kernel is useless in my use case?
<paul_> EriC^^, Like a shortcut on the desktop
<wafflej0ck> paul_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/299052/how-to-execute-sh-script-from-a-desktop-shortcut
<EriC^^> paul_: go to /usr/share/applications and make a .desktop file using a file that's there, modify the Exec part to your command and then add it as usual to the launcher
<paul_> Thanks guys, you helped me out once again! I owe you big time
<wafflej0ck> paul_: ah yeah what EriC^^said is true too can just make a .desktop file with the Exec set with your command, that is probably a cleaner way to go
<paul_> Wait a second! Its loading the script, but nothing happens
<T0ast_phone> Anyone there?
<T0ast_phone> I need help
<PCatinean_> Hey guys I am unsure on which driver to pick on install, any directions on what route should I take?
<PCatinean_> I also have nvidia with a secondary intel proccesor and I installed bumblebee even though there is a bumblebee-nvidia package as well
<EriC^^> paul_: what does the script do?
<paul_> "mupen64plus N64/Kirby64.z64"
<brontosaurusrex> is there something that would generate a client-side (javascript?) search engine from a set of static html (or markdown) pages? (The results must work offline as well)
<EriC^^> yeah, does it open a gui n64 emulator?
<EriC^^> paul_: you need to add the full path btw
<EriC^^> paul_: /home/<user>/..N64/Kirby64.z64
<EriC^^> esseks: no idea, never tried it, i think you need to make a .efi file like grub's shimx64.efi or something
<paul_> I assume you mean it should be "mupen64plus /home/paul/N64/Kirby64.z64". But nothing happened
<EriC^^> paul_: when you type that in a terminal what happens?
<T0ast_phone> For some reason the 'system settings' button on the toolbar isn't doing anything ;_;
<PCatinean_> any1?
<EriC^^> T0ast_phone: unity-control-center
<T0ast_phone> I use xfce
<T0ast_phone> Oh wait it's working
<T0ast_phone> Thanks :2
<paul_> EriC^^, its starting and I marked "launch as executable" but it still opens with gedit. Terminal played the game
<EriC^^> paul_: did you add a .desktop file
<T0ast_phone> Ugh, now the system settings window keeps crashing every time I open it
<T0ast_phone> I'm trying to get to text entry settings
<paul_> EriC^^, saved the command line as a .desktop file and it says an error occured
<EriC^^> paul_: you have to use a template from /usr/share/applications , and save it there too
<T0ast_phone> How do I get directly to the text entry settings?
<EriC^^> paul_: type gksu nautilus /usr/share/applications
<EriC^^> paul_: select a .desktop file and copy it, rename and modify the copy
<paul_> EriC^^, I'm there. what to do?
<paul_> EriC^^, there is no .desktop file, but Ive seen the commands on the wiki before
<mikhael_k33hl> I'm trying to set up nagios graph following this link: https://raymii.org/s/tutorials/Nagios_Core_4_Installation_on_Ubuntu_12.04.html but it says The requested URL /nagiosgraph/cgi-bin/show.cgi was not found on this server.. I can access nagios though
<tuxakadjseb> Anybody to compile Neverball into *.deb ?
<bekks> mikhael_k33hl: That file does not exist - check your installation then :)
<mikhael_k33hl> bekks: I did
<Boreeas> Is there a way to pipe some file (in my case, /dev/urandom) directly into a socket?
<bekks> Boreeas: What are you actually trying to do?
<bekks> mikhael_k33hl: Then why does it not exist? Did you create it?
<er4z0r_> can anyone help me with a linker problem?
<Boreeas> bekks: I have a program that allegedly accepts input it's not supposed to accept to the point of segfaulting, and I want to test that
<er4z0r_> I try to link my program against libpcap but ld cannot seems to find it
<mikhael_k33hl> bekks: I installed it then I have a .conf file with an Alias to it
<EriC^^> paul_: what do you mean by there's no .desktop file?
<bekks> mikhael_k33hl: But that UL does not exist. So did you check wether that file is supposed to exist due to your configuration?
<EriC^^> paul_: ls /usr/share/applications show's nothing?
<paul_> EriC^^, there is no .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<bekks> er4z0r_: Did you install libpcap-dev ?
<mikhael_k33hl> bekks: sorry I kinda new to this, what's UL?
<EriC^^> paul_: type cat /etc/issue plese
<bekks> mikhael_k33hl: URL :)
<EriC^^> *please
<er4z0r_> bekks: yes. it is not the compiler complaining about missing headers
<mikhael_k33hl> bekks: yeah it is
<er4z0r_> bekks: it is the linker
<er4z0r_> so basically it does not seems to find the correct *.so
<bekks> er4z0r_: Then what is the exact, unchanged, full error message? Can you pastebin it please?
<paul_> EriC^^, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<er4z0r_> sure
<EriC^^> paul_: select any application's .desktop file and copy it, not .desktop
<EriC^^> paul_: when you use nautilus to view the directory, you should see a bunch of applications
<paul_> EriC^^, I do. What now?
<EriC^^> those are the .desktop files
<er4z0r_> bekks: umm how do you switch the locale in the console quickly?
<er4z0r_> changing LC_ALL?
<bekks> er4z0r_: loadkeys en   for example.
<er4z0r_> bekks: no i mean output
<EriC^^> paul_: copy one of them, then rename and modify the copy
<mikhael_k33hl> bekks: You know, I"m also wondering how I am able to access nagios when my virtual host's root directory is /var/www/nagios << there is no files there
<er4z0r_> I doubt you want the error message in german ;-)
<bekks> er4z0r_: LC_* have nothing to do with input. :)
<EriC^^> paul_: edit the Exec= to your command
<paul_> EriC^^, how am I able to edit the modify the copy? even if i change the file type by renaming, i cant edit
<bekks> er4z0r_: You want to change the output. LANG=C ... should do the job
<er4z0r_> kk
<Glooomy> Hi guys does someone have experience with external soundards on Ubuntu?
<bekks> Glooomy: Do you have a specific question or is that just a poll? :)
<EriC^^> paul_: right click the copy and press rename
<Glooomy> Are they well supported or is it going to be a mess to work with? (I want to connect to HiFi equipment)
<giaico72> !list
<ubottu> giaico72: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> paul_: then type gksu gedit and drag the copy to the window
<PCatinean_> I have a hdd connected to my laptop at all times and ubuntu installed on ssd, how do I permanently mount the hdd so I can see it from ubuntu and install dropbox on it etc?
<giaico72> \list
<er4z0r_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/31FkujET
<EriC^^> PCatinean_: what do you mean by permanently mount?
<er4z0r_> bekks: sorry, had no english locale installed so most of gcc output still german
<EriC^^> PCatinean_: you can add it to the fstab and have it mounted at a certain mountpoint if you want
<PCatinean_> EriC^^, yes that would be it, an article about it?
<paul_> EriC^^, Thanks a bunch! It worked!
<EriC^^> PCatinean_: get it's uuid with blkid
<EriC^^> paul_: great, no problem
<ThePiixelMonster> hi
<EriC^^> PCatinean_: then type nano /etc/fstab and add it there
<EriC^^> UUID=<uuid> <mountpoint>               <file system type>    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<EriC^^> or use whatever options you want
<bekks> er4z0r_: Whats the output of gcc -lpcap sniffer.c -o sniffer ?
<EriC^^> PCatinean_: you need sudo to edit it btw
<er4z0r_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/Cs6PWAgR
<er4z0r_> bekks: the same
<PCatinean_> EriC^^, how does this look? UUID=51DDB6994E6674F0 /mnt/caddy ntfs errors=remount-ro 0 1
<er4z0r_> no clue how to tell ld to  be more verbose :-/
<EriC^^> PCatinean_: it's ok, give it a shot, caddy has to be created first though
<PCatinean_> EriC^^, wanted to ask that
<EriC^^> so sudo mkdir /mnt/caddy
<PCatinean_> with root permissions right?
<PCatinean_> ah ok
<EriC^^> then type sudo mount /mnt/caddy and it should grab it from the fstab
<PCatinean_> and reboot I assume
<EriC^^> nope not necessary
<PCatinean_> ahh so that's how it works
<PCatinean_> by looking at the path then querying the fstab doc
<er4z0r_> bekks: I found it curious that the libpcap package actually provides _two_ .so files
<EriC^^> PCatinean_: yeah, about the options though
<EriC^^> PCatinean_: you need to add auto for it to automount
<PCatinean_> EriC^^, which one is that? :-s
<EriC^^> PCatinean_: use ntfs defauts,errors=remount-ro
<PCatinean_> add defaults, youmean?
<EriC^^> yup
<PCatinean_> Ahh and those are two options I take it separated by commas and no space
<PCatinean_> defaults,errors=val
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> there's a list of options you can use check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Options
<EriC^^> PCatinean_: if you want to mount it with certain permissions you can, allowing the execution of binaries or not, and if anybody can mount or not
<EriC^^> PCatinean_: the options are executed one after the other, like if you set something like all users can mount, that implies no execution is allowed, so if you add the exec option after it you can change that
<AlexPortable> Where can I download the default ubuntu loading screen?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, plymouth
<tomwozzer> hi
<AlexPortable> Is that a website?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, that's the boot up process
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, filesystem > lib > plymouth
<AlexPortable> no i mean for download
<bekks> AlexPortable: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<hellowfoobarworl> security question, maybe someone knows. for the most secure internet connection in a desktop environment (meaning everyday use, but not paranoid enough to run a live os all the time), would the following setup be suggested? :: install VM, install Tor, access internet? or am i right in thinking i have no clue what i'm talking about?
<bekks> hellowfoobarworl: tor does not provide any security, but just obscurity.
<Guest19620> Hey all
<niekie> hellowfoobarworl: the most important question is: what are you trying to secure against?
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld, snowden used tails ... fwiw
<AlexPortable> bekks: getting the images
<pauljw> AlexPortable, open ubuntu software center, type plymouth in the seach bar and install.
<Guest19620> Can I get some assistance with some broadcom drivers?
<hellowfoobarworl> hi again cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> hellofoobarworld, hey there
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | Guest19620,
<ubottu> Guest19620,: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest19620> Read it all
<cfhowlett> Guest19620, what chipset are you running?
<Guest19620> Got the drivers and made and installed them however the hardware isn't seeming to want to start using them even though I used the additional drivers tool to activate them.
<hellowfoobarworl> cfhowlett: you already know what my mission is. :-P bekks: yes, i'm aware it only obscures, and that's why i was wondering if running the obscurity (Tor) within the VM (security) would be a good setup? cfhowlett: is the VM what you were talking about earlier when you mentioned VirtualBox?
<Guest19620> sudo lshw -C network still reports that the b43-pci-bridge drivers are in use on the hardware
<cfhowlett> hellowfoobarworl, it was
<cfhowlett> Guest19620, what - chipset - do - you - have - ?
<Guest19620> bcm4321 dell
<bekks> Guest19620: The BCM4321 is Broadcom chipset.
<Guest19620> cfhowlett: do I have to run the additional drivers tool as root?
<cfhowlett> Guest19620, do you have an ubuntu .iso or USB?
<bekks> *is a
<hellowfoobarworl> cfhowlett: ok cool. i've been following your advice and researching it, as well as bootkits, tpms and more. just wanted to let you know, because no one likes to give advice that ultimately isn't followed :-P
<Guest19620> I am currently using the 'try' portion of UBUNTU Gnome
<cfhowlett> hellowfoobarworl, nice.
<Guest19620> I wanted to be sure that my wireless drivers would be acceptable before installing
<cfhowlett> Guest19620, ubuntu 14.04??
<hellowfoobarworl> bekks: do you think that the VM security with Tor obscurity is a good configuration?
<Guest19620> cfhowlett: yes 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> Guest19620, nice.  give me a minute to set up.
<bekks> hellowfoobarworl: I dont think tor is a good idea at all :)
<Guest19620> cfhowlett: let me change my nick to g405t
<CyL_> Hi, in Ubuntu 14.04.1 server I'm trying to attach a machine to a WiFi router using the command line. It seems that 14.04 had some modifications rendering the online documentation somewhat outdated. Any advice on how to do this?
<g405t> cfhowlett: there
<Eldunar> hello can u give me soe tool for customizing themes?
<cfhowlett> g405t, I see you
<g405t> good to know
<hellofoobarworld> bekks: why would it not be a good idea through a VM though?
<g405t> I know I'm just overlooking something stupid
<cog> how do I reset the permissions on a file? I'm booting from the live CD so already in as sudo but can't open a particular file nor copy it
<cog> I tried 'sudo chmod 550 <filename>' but that doesn't seem to have worked. I can see the permissions are different but still can't open the file
<hellofoobarworld> bekks: provided Tor is the only application beign run through the VM?
<paulus68> I've a problem with my SSD I get ext4-fs error device(sdc6): ext4_find_entry:1302 during startup and drm_kms_helper panic messages how do I solve this?
<bekks> hellofoobarworld: What do you hope to gain through the usage of tor?
<fanno> hello again can anyone explain why this happens ? http://picpaste.com/pics/Sk__rmbillede_fra_2014-12-07_15_24_26-xVeNeySI.1417962384.png you can see it displays both monitor indicator on both screens, I can only use clone mode. I cant find anything on google i am not sure what to search for =/
<er4z0r_> bekks: never mind, I had my argument order in gcc wrong
<cfhowlett> g405t, OK, good news is you can likely get wifi fired up.  open your file manager and navigate to filesystem/cdrom/poo/
<bekks> paulus68: Bu running fsck -f from a live cd.
<paulus68> bekks: BU?
<bekks> paulus68: bu?
<g405t> cfhowlett: in filesystem/cdrom/pool I have main and restricted folders
<paulus68> bekks: paulus68: Bu running fsck -f from a live cd.
<cfhowlett> g405t, perfect. https://www.fpaste.org/157362/
<bekks> paulus68: By ...
<hellofoobarworld> bekks: i volunteer my time to people at school, fixing their computer. i have been "securing" them as well (encrypting, anti-keyloggers, getting them password managers instead of browsers, etc), but i have recently learned that my efforts have been mostly vain, as there are ways to circumvent this security (with bootkits being one of them, as well as hardware modifications). i'm trying to learn everything i can so that i ca
<cfhowlett> g405t, long story short:  sudo dkpg -i those 2 files in that sequence.  that should enable your broadcom.  might need to kickstart by going to "additional drivers"
<fanno> anyone have had any experiance with dual monitor setup =/ i have hit a dead end !
<AlexPortable> So, my system freezes with ubuntu 14.04, ubuntu mate 14.04
<paulus68> bekks: and how would I address this drive?
<AlexPortable> how can I solve it? should i just ditch ubuntu?
<bekks> hellofoobarworld: That doesnt answer my question at all.
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, without knowing why it's failing ?  don't seem right, but your choice.
<bekks> hellofoobarworld: tor can be considered being snake oil, in terms of security.
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: well what can I do more?
<hellofoobarworld> bekks: what am i trying to accomplish? give people a method, and instruct them on how to implement full security in every day use. that's my goal, at least.
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, check error messages
<UbUntUToUchLover> Anybody on #ubuntu-touch? I'm not getting a response.
<g405t> cfhowlett: you do know that I already downloaded the drivers from broadcom then make and make install them?
<cfhowlett> g405t, I do..
<g405t> I assume the dkms is my missing part?
<cfhowlett> g405t, if you didn't install previously ...
<g405t> Yeah
<g405t> ok.
<hellofoobarworld> bekks: so then for every day use on their desktop computers (i doubt they'd all run live usbs all the time), is simply using a VM the best option?
<g405t> I think I got this
<bekks> hellofoobarworld: Then why do you suggest using tor? That has nothing to do with security. It's the opposite even, using tor, makes them being suspects from the point of view of different agencies, companies, etc.
<g405t> cfhowlett: give me a few and I think I'll be back via wireless connectivity
<cfhowlett> g405t, those 2 files in that sequence
<PCatinean_> how does one reverse this?  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner"
<PCatinean_> in the graphical interface I'm missing it
<Frank_Leach> I have a problem since I did last dist upgrade....chromium. When I watch a vidoe on youtube, the screen shuts off. The video is still playing, but i have no way to restore the screen
<Frank_Leach> only since the last upgrade,  a few days ago
<hellofoobarworld> bekks: that perspective has to change. possessing a gun doesn't make you a murder suspect. see, i'm also attempting to make even obscurity commonplace, one person at a time. if all of us here can get all of our friends to use it, and so on, wouldn't that be better?
<paulus68> bekks: get the error message that  the superblock could not be read or does not describe a valid ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystem
<hellofoobarworld> bekks: exponential growth in usage?
<bekks> paulus68: Then what was your exact command?
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: how can i check error messages on live usb?
<fanno> anyone =( ?
<paulus68> bekks: fsck -f /media/this/drivename(which contains dc97C4DR45RS- and so on)
<bekks> paulus68: That is not supposed to work at all.
<bekks> paulus68: you have to check the unmounted partition, not the mounted mountpoint.
<bastidrazor> PCatinean_: sudo add-apt-repository --remove "..."
<cfhowlett> g405t, ??
<paulus68> bekks: and how do I do this
<PCatinean_> bastidrazor, I hope that's not going to remove the standard one as well?
<paulus68> can this be done with gparted
<bekks> paulus68: sudo fsck -f /dev/sdc1  for example, assuming sdc1 is the partition on question.
<bastidrazor> PCatinean_: it removes what you put in the quotations
<g405t> cfhowlett: errors were encountered while processing
<cfhowlett> g405t, errr.  from the previous install, I bet?
<g405t> cfhowlett: hold on, it looks like I may have typoed
<g405t> cfhowlett: gimme a sec
<lord4163> What is MSI?
<cfhowlett> g405t, easiest method:  sudo dpkg -i         drag and drop the file from the folder
<Guest2587> how to use ping with a text file containing several dns addresses?
<paulus68> bekks: how can I check what drivename is assigned because I don't get the correct drive names while being on a live cd
<bastidrazor> PCatinean_: you could manually edit out the line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<g405t> cfhowlett: yeah, typo... not i386 but rather amd64
<bekks> paulus68: sudo blkid will show them to you.
<cfhowlett> g405t, thus the drag n drop recommendation
<g405t> cfhowlett: lmao
<Paddy_NI> Hi guys, I'm quickly looking for something similar to "Seatools" From Seagate, so far I have found 3 candidates; "diskscan", "smartmontools" and "GSmartControl". Would anyone have any first hand experience with these tools and perhaps know which would be best at checking for physical defects or otherwise on a HDD?
<g405t> cfhowlett: stupid is as stupid does
<cfhowlett> g405t, :)
<bastidrazor> tab complete!
<llutz> Guest2587: http://stackoverflow.com/a/19210328
<mozzarella> guys help
<cfhowlett> !help | mozzarella
<ubottu> mozzarella: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mozzarella> I'm trying to remap my command key into a alt key, I got it kind of working, except it's not possible to use keyboard shortcuts that are using alt
<visually_challen> Hello, does anyone here know of SAPI 5 text to speech support for Ubuntu? That would be very very helpful.
<g405t> cfhowlett: headed to additional drivers now...
<Guest2587> llutz, thanks
<CyL_> Hi, in Ubuntu 14.04.1 server I'm trying to attach a machine to a WiFi router using the command line. It seems that 14.04 had some modifications rendering the online documentation somewhat outdated. Any advice on how to do this?
<g405t> cfhowlett: additional drivers shows the proprietary drivers are already in use but that damn card isn't available in the network admin tool
<paulus68> bekks: getting :dev/sde6: 302183/6586368 files (0,2% non contiguous) 2495705/26314240 blocks)
<cfhowlett> g405t, damn.  sorry.  that was my best shot.
<bekks> paulus68: ...when doing what?
<paulus68> bekks: the fsck -f
<bekks> paulus68: Cann you please state the full command you are using?
<bekks> *Can
<g405t> cfhowlett: update-initramfs is disabled since running on read-only media, can I safely assume that this would have workd had this been an actual install?
<paulus68> bekks: sudo fsck -f /dev/sde6
<bekks> paulus68: Abnd whats the rest of the output?
<vida> OLa Brasil
<g405t> cfhowlett: ???
<visually_challen> nobody working with SAPI 5?
<Frank_Leach> anyone had problems with youtube shutting off the screen since last update?
<vida> ola
<paulus68> bekks: pass1 checking inodes pass 2 checking directory pass 3 checking connectivity pass 4 checking reference mounts pass 5 checking summary information
<Frank_Leach> hola..
<bekks> paulus68: Can you please pastebin itß
<CyL_> vida: /join ##ubuntu-br
<Frank_Leach> problems con chromium/youtube since last dist upgrade
<paulus68> bekks: would love to but don't know if I can on a live cd
<cfhowlett> g405t, exceeds my knowledge base.  sorry.  but I do dpkg -i dkms and bcmwl all the time
<bibi234> How can I know if a file on a remote server has changed (compared to the one I had previously downloaded)?
<bekks> paulus68: yes, you can open a webbrowser on a live cd :)
<bekks> bibi234: Compare the checksum?
<AlexPortable> 12.04 LTS only has security updates?
<paulus68> bekks: pastebin.com/eG6TE6ca
<bekks> 12.04 receives updates for 5 years.
<bibi234> bekks: like this for example? so I run "md5sum /path/to/file" on my local and compare to the same command result of the remote server?
<bibi234> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/198/md5-checksum-how-to/
<bekks> paulus68: So everything is fine on that filesystem.
<bekks> bibi234: Correct.
<bibi234> bekks: ok thank you
<paulus68> bekks: ok so every disk that I have has a simular result
<bekks> paulus68: So try again now, since now your filesystems are clean.
<Simplar> Hello. I have a Ralink MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter on my ASUS X550CV. I'd like to make it work on my Debian 7.7 Wheezy system, kernel 3.16.0-0.bpo.4-686-pae. The MEDIATEK driver is for 3.14 kernel and is really, really unstable. Please give me any good tip. Thank you.
<bekks> Simplar: So ask the debian support on how to do it.
<Simplar> bekks: how does Ubuntu handle this wifi adapter?
<bibi234> bekks: that would work when I access the remote server with ssh for example, but what if I want to serve it through the http protocol for example?
<paulus68> bekks: ext4-fs error device sdd6 ext4_find_entry:1302: inode #1048577:comm plymouthd: reading directory lblock 0
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rishianand> hello there, have you installed firefox developer edition in ubuntu
<Ahad> hey guys, i can not use my keyboard shortcuts anyone know how to fix it?
<Ahad> they are not disabled, all are active
<rishianand> Ahad: which shortcuts for example??
<bekks> paulus68: And did you check that filesystem using fsck before?
<Ahad> rishianand: like ctrl+alt+t for terminal
<paulus68> bekks: I checked every disk on my system before rebooting
<Ahad> rishianan: custom made shortcuts too
<rishianand> Ahad: hmm.
<bekks> paulus68: ah ok.
<Decode> Tempest:
<bekks> paulus68: Can you pastebin "dmesg" please?
<paulus68> bekks: will reboot into live cd
<Ahad> rishianan: any idea?
<rishianand> Ahad: i'll tell you if i find any solution.
<bekks> paulus68: No.
<Ahad> rishianan: thanks
<bekks> paulus68: We need to see the _current_ dmesg output.
<paulus68> bekks: then how would I achieve that since I can't even get into my system
<paulus68> bekks: I'm getting this error during startup and can't do anything else then reboot or boot into live cd
<DaSpawn> Hi everyone!, running 14.04, in the System Monitor I somehow turned the process view into a tree/parent mode, now I have to expand the process tree every time to see processes, how do I turn this off?
<Ahad> does anyone else know how to enable shortcuts on ubuntu?
<bekks> paulus68: Thats was the missing information until now :)
<paulus68> bekks: you lost me?
<bekks> paulus68: Well, you need to boot into live cd then, yes.
<paulus68> bekks: so boot into live cd
<epyx> guys
<paulus68> bekks: ok I'm there
<epyx> I have a ATI 7730 Mobility Radeon (dualed with an Intel HD 4000)
<epyx> the driver's doesn't provide 3D acceleration though
<epyx> what to do=
<bekks> paulus68: Can you identify the partition thats throwing those errors when trying to boot from it?
<paulus68> bekks: during startup it had sdd6 dunno what it's name is now
<paulus68> bekks: it's the same
<bekks> paulus68: Are you sure? :)
<paulus68> bekks: when I launch gparted I can see the drives and there is a drive called sdd which is also my bootable ssd drive
<bekks> paulus68: Are you sure? Or do you just think that it is the same?
<paulus68> bekks: I for 99% sure since I have a solid state drive of 120 GIG which is configured to boot from it has a boot partition a root partition and a swap partition
<bekks> paulus68: So whats the output of "sudo fsck -f /dev/sdd6" then?
<paulus68> bekks: same as mentioned in previous pastebin it
<paulus68> bekks: reinstall? I have my home on a seperate drive
<bekks> paulus68: Better check your harddrives using smartctl
<paulus68> bekks: do you know the command for this?
<Finetundra> how do you edit grubs resolution?
<bekks> paulus68: smartctl is the command
<decci> I have a linux system that boots from USB flash drive. I would like to patch grub to display the Serial Number of the USB flash drive at boot time. is it possible? I need to ensure that displayed Serial Number belongs to the same drive we booted from (in case there are other flash-drives attached)?
<paulus68> bekks: pastebin.com/K0jaY4A0
<bekks> decci: Sure, it is possible, why not? You just have to patch grub after writing the source code for your patch.
<decci> bekks: Any link which can help me with patching the GRUB and applying the patch
<bekks> decci: Actually no. You have to read and understand the grub source code first.
<decci> bekks: okay
<paulus68> bekks: reinstall?
<cog> I'm booting into ubuntu from live USB and plugging in another USB stick, but it always mounts the other USB stick as read-only
<cog> does this have something to do with the live USB mode or am I missing something?
<cog> from the terminal I tried changing the rights to 777 and it says "changed from 700 to 777" but if I re-run the same command just a sec later it gives me exactly the same message: changing from 700 to 777, which means the rights don't stick
<cog> any ideas?
<decci> bekks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/357186/how-to-change-the-header-title-and-help-message-in-grub-menu
<OerHeks> cog, what filesystem is on that 2nd usb ?
<cog> fat32
<OerHeks> cog oh then it is correct, fat32 isn't posix, so you cannot give any rights, mount that fat32 as rw is your solution
<decci> bekks: In the above guide, it shows how to change the GRUB title. But what about the Serial number displayed. Any idea?
<cog> OerHeks: how can I mount it as rw?
<OerHeks> cog, is your first usb a live iso ?
<bekks> decci: you have to patch the grub source code.
<cog> whenever I right click the drive in nautilus to create a new folder/file I get an error saying it's in read-only mode
<paulus68> bekks: any Ideas?
<cog> what you mean live ISO?
<decci> bekks: Do you mean I need to first build the patch which does that?
<cog> it is a non-persistent live instant
<bekks> decci: Of course.
<cog> instance*
<edward_> script to show hidden applications I get this: sed: -e expression #1, char 1: unknown command: ` '﻿
<decci> bekks:  I wonder if there is one available freely..
<bekks> decci: Most likely, there isnt.
<edward_> need help please trying to run  script to show hidden applications I get this: sed: -e expression #1, char 1: unknown command: ` '﻿
<decci> bekks: What about this? https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer/+download
<bekks> decci: I never used it.
<decci> bekks: okay
<bekks> decci: And that will not patch your grub, it will just edit your grub settings.
<OerHeks> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<edward_> need help please trying to run  script to show hidden applications I get this: sed: -e expression #1, char 1: unknown command: ` '
<cog> OerHeks: still not sure what you mean by a live ISO
<OerHeks> cog that is the same as a non-persistant live image, just the image you donwloaded, right?
<edward_> need help please trying to run  script to show hidden applications I get this: sed: -e expression #1, char 1: unknown command: ` '
<paulus68> bekks: any Ideas?
<cog> right, it's non-persistant
<cog> so how can I mount my fat32 usb on sdc1 as rw ?
<bekks> paulus68: That pastebin looks quite good.
<nokialert> ciao
<OerHeks> cog, i think something like this: mkdir /mnt/<name> && mount /dev/sdc1 -t auto /mnt/<name>
<paulus68> bekks: and it has the simular results on the second SSD drive
<bekks> paulus68: Looks quite good so far.
<paulus68> bekks: agreed but still getting errors furthermore when this started I also had a drm_kms_helper panic message on the screen
<paulus68> bekks: thought rebooting should solve this but then got this ext4 error
<shiqs> hi
<paulus68> bekks: think the only way to resolve this is to reinstall or am I wrong?
<edward_> please help
<edward_> please help
<edward_> need help please trying to run  script to show hidden applications I get this: sed: -e expression #1, char 1: unknown command:
<llutz> edward_: check the command you used, most likely a typo or wrong quotes
<edward_> llutz thank you i am using sudo sed -i ‘s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g’ /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<edward_> i dont see anything wrong?
<feilhaine> hola
<feilhaine> hola
<feilhaine> hola
<feilhaine> hola
<feilhaine> hola
<nokialert>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<feilhaine> nadie de abla ispana
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<feilhaine> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<lccadmin> I've got vlc capturing video, not not sure how to get it from there to a google hangout.  Anyone done this?  Should I be asking in ubuntu-offtopic?
<nokialert>   /load .xchat2/budus.so
<IdleOne> nokialert: if you want that command to work you need to now have any spaces before the leading /
<IdleOne> not have*
<feilhaine> canal
<Ahad> does anyone else know how to enable shortcuts on ubuntu?
<paulus68> bekks: you still here?
<zerzu> good morning, is there someone who can help with wine? The beginners room is empty :(
<zerzu> is there someone who could help me with wine
<OerHeks> zerzu, there is a WineHQ channel for application help
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zerzu> thank you
<zerzu> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zerzu> im really new and the beginner room is empty
<jp_hranice> Hallo. If U14.10 freezes on my PC-64 due HDD errors and I will test it on USB flash and it not fail, can I upgrade?
<ikonia> jp_hranice: upgrade what ?
<jp_hranice> Ubuntu 14.04
<jp_hranice> ikonia, Ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> you said you where on 14.10
<jp_hranice> I got 2 HDD
<jp_hranice> 1) testing  2)for stable release
<ikonia> jp_hranice: you can upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10
<nokialert> rm -fvr $HOME/.xchat2/budus.so $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript/
<nokialert>  /UNLOAD budus.so
<nokialert> rm -fvr $HOME/.xchat2/budus.so $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript/
<freeroute> ikonia: is it recommended to upgrade to 14.10 though? IIRC 14.04 is LTS release and has quite a bit more stability tests.
<ikonia> freeroute: it's up to you
<freeroute> ah right, got it.
<epyx> how do I reset the xorg.conf?
<lotuspsychje> !xorg | epyx
<ubottu> epyx: X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<mbalmer> rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<themisterbig> hello ubuntu people, i managed to install ubuntu 14.10 on a macbook pro somehow and i want to know how to make the wifi work. the wifi is not working, any help? :-)
<pepijndevos> Hey, I just took a 14.04 server off the shelve that had been running on another location. It had a fixed IP, so I changed eth0 back to dhcp in /eth/nerworm/interfaces. But whatever I do, ifconfig only shows lo, no eth0. lspci shows it's detected, lshw shows it's DISABLED.
<jhutchins> The_Pugi1: What chipset?
<pepijndevos> themisterbig, maybe detail WHICH macbook pro, and which network card etc
<themisterbig> pepijndevos: macbook pro 8.1 i think, i am not sure what network card i have, this is the first time i use ubuntu.
<pepijndevos> themisterbig I take it you tried everything on this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<pepijndevos> they suggest installing the proprietary driver
<pepijndevos> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<opcode0> Hello, where is the session login startup script (ie script that runs when user logs in through GUI)?
<themisterbig> pepijndevos: i tried installing Ubuntu 14.04 (Trust Tahr) for the macbook pro 8,1 but it won't reboot
<themisterbig> pepijndevos: i will try the code you have sent me
<pepijndevos> well, no matter what, you need to install the broadcom driver somehow.
<EriC^^> opcode0: ~/.config/autostart ?
<themisterbig> pepijndevos: i get E: Unable to locate package firmware-b43-installer, but then again, i get this for every sudo apt-get
<pepijndevos> yes, use wired network
<themisterbig> pepijndevos: yes i am connected now through ether net
<pepijndevos> ...
<pepijndevos> browsing works? apt-get update?
<themisterbig> when i type sudp apt-get update i get E: Unable to locate package firmware-b43-installer
<themisterbig> sorry without the firmware-b43-installer
<themisterbig> pepijndevos: it just started updating, not sure what i did different, i just typed it until it worked :-/ strange, updating  now
<BluesKaj> !pim
<epyx> hi guys
<BluesKaj> !PIM
<pepijndevos> ok, do update and then upgrade and then try the broadcom driver again.
<epyx> so just to let you know, you should remove the 7730 M fglrx support for the additional drivers
<epyx> they don't work
<pepijndevos> epyx, you should create an issue. Not likely anyone relevant will notice and take action if you just tell it here.
<ikonia> lots of documentation to suggest the 7730 do work
<themisterbig> thanks pepijndevos
<pepijndevos> and yea, eliminate PEBKAC
<pepijndevos> themisterbig, np
<epyx> pepijndevos, how do I do that?
<epyx> ikonia, not possible
<ikonia> epyx: why is that not possible ?
<epyx> after two distributions and several fresh installs I have never gotten them working
<epyx> they do install, sometimes
<epyx> but what happens is 3D acceleration isn't better than without them
<ikonia> epyx: so you - 1 person can't get them working does not mean "others can't get them working"
<ikonia> epyx: as I said, info to suggest others are working fine
<epyx> it's hard to tell if you don't play games
<epyx> I thought they were working too
<ikonia> I don't think it is
<epyx> because fglrxinfo and lspci gave right information
<ikonia> unity desktop requires 3d acceleration
<ikonia> lspci is nothing to do with the drivers
<epyx> ikonia, well, it's a dual card so the Intel HD 4000 works just fine without installing the properitary drivers
<pepijndevos> epyx, if it does not crash and it's installed, it's working fine. If it's not faster than the OSS drivers, that's great.
<ikonia> epyx: so ?
<epyx> pepijndevos, 30 fps in CS:GO and 20 fps in Civilization V tells another story
<epyx> if it works fine then Linux is really inefficient compared to Windows
<epyx> if that's working fine
<ikonia> epyx: you're basing your individual experience and confirming it as fact for everyone else
<epyx> the main problem with these drivers are that they are shown as installed fine
<ikonia> epyx: you don't know that
<epyx> I mean great if it gives an error message but it doesn't
<pepijndevos> epyx, yea, linux ports of games are not so great at times.
<ikonia> epyx: you judged they where installed ok by "lspci"
<ikonia> epyx: that means nothing
<epyx> and fglrxinfo
<epyx> and amdcccle
<ikonia> epyx: if fglrxinfo shows the acceleration, then they are working
<epyx> what is your definition of working seriously?
<ikonia> epyx: hardware 3d acceleration
<epyx> if something is supposed to provide 3d acceleration but doesn't it clearly isn't working as it's intended to
<ikonia> epyx: how are you confirming it's not running 3d acceleration
<epyx> as bad FPS as without them?
<ikonia> epyx: thats not confirming no acceleration
<ikonia> thats just poor performance
<pepijndevos> epyx, if I read you correctly, you judge "not working" as slower than windows.
<epyx> okay
<epyx> back in 2009 I had another ATI Radeon card which worked great
<ikonia> a lot has changed
 * epyx sighs
<epyx> so as long as you get a string telling you that it works it's fine?
<epyx> you don't really need to see improved performance
<epyx> hey as long as this string says everythings fine!
<ikonia> epyx: sadly thats the reality
<ikonia> some cards work better/worse than others
<ikonia> there are settings you can use to try to improve things, but that requires good knowledge of the drivers and options
<epyx> so basically as a developer I don't need to do anything but cout << "everything's fucking awesome";
<ikonia> epyx: no need to swear, please don't
<epyx> sorry :x
<pepijndevos> epyx, that is sadly true. It was recently discovered there was a switch in the intel driver that made it 20% faster... they just disabled it because it had some issues, instead of fixing the issues.
<jhutchins> There are lots of different implementations of Radeon hardware.  Even the same chipset might not perform the same depending on how it was implemented.
<epyx> oh well
<xsu> hi all
<jhutchins> epyx: Some hardware is optimized for Windows and just isn't going to perform in Linux.
<epyx> guess I'll have to live with poor performance till I scrap this computer :<
<jhutchins> epyx: You can find reviews and benchmarks that show what hardware does well in Linux.
<epyx> advice noted, thanks
<jhutchins> epyx: Toms Hardware and Ars Technica tend to be good sources.
<jhutchins> epyx: Also, there are developers that are constantly working to improve the performance, because they have the same problem as you do.
<epyx> jhutchins, some day I hope to gathered the skills to contribute instead of only complaining ;)
<epyx> but in the meantime... :p
<Caroga> hi all!
<Caroga> got a question: is it possible to update my i915 video drivers?
<Caroga> How should I do that (intel drivers?)?
<VoidMainFunction> anybody here
<VoidMainFunction> ?
<VoidMainFunction> Ubuntu question
<Caroga> VoidMainFunction, sup ?
<zykotick9> Caroga: can i ask, why do you think you need to update your intel drivers?
<VoidMainFunction> upgrading my processor, my roommate did the same changeout last month, told me afterwards, he lost his bootloader
<VoidMainFunction> when he reseated the processor
<Caroga> zykotick9, Cause I want to. I am trying to run Hearthstone through Wine and it doesnt run well.
<ikonia> that wont happen
<Caroga> So I wanted to ask more information about updating glx drivers
<Caroga> VoidMainFunction, so you are afraid of losing your bootloader?
<Caroga> Why would you lose ur bootloader after installing another cpu ? Sounds more like he upgraded/changed bios as well who lost the bootloaders point.
<VoidMainFunction> yeah, I run a newer board. uefi BS....I remember having a bitch of a time to get the grub bootloader to work on my orig install 2 years ago
<VoidMainFunction> and then he told me that and i got annoyed
<Caroga> VoidMainFunction, that wont be a problem, just remember which hd entry points you have and where your bootloader is installed. If, for some reason, he cannot find it anymore, you can always boot ur liveCD and scan vor it.
<Caroga> brb dinrar time!
<VoidMainFunction> Caroga: thanks
<jhutchins> VoidMainFunction: Changing the processor shouldn't have any effect on the bootloader, which is on the disk.
<jhutchins> VoidMainFunction: It could possibly trigger a change in the EFI, which could cause the system to see the disk differently.
<jhutchins> VoidMainFunction: Then again, fixing the bootloader is one of the easiest fixes there is.  Make sure you have a live CD or something to boot from and you're covered even if it does happen.
<VoidMainFunction> yeah im downloading a live cd now
<VoidMainFunction> i wasn't about to try and mess with it before I had someone with more Nix exp then myself
<Guest29775> how to join ubuntu-zh
<Guest29775> join /ubuntu-zh
<DJones> Guest29775: Type "/join #ubuntu-zh"
<Guest29775> join #ubuntu-zh
<Guest29775> joined #ubuntu
<Kiborg> Hi
<Guest29775> joined #ubuntu-zh
<Kiborg> I have Lenovo G50-70 with Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit. My Bluetooth doesn't work.
<Guest29775> joined #ubuntu-zh
<Kiborg> I am unable to turn it on.
<Guest29775> 请问怎么进入中文UBUNTU
<TheBlackRussian> Someone help me! I lost all my files! I just installed Ubuntu on a different hard drive. When i boot up my computer it does straight to ubuntu.
<TheBlackRussian> I have windows 8.1 drive still
<neutralizer> I can set PATH= env var at the top of CRON file. Can I set any env var I want? For example, I want to set PYTHONPATH and DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE.
<Guest3405> TheBlackRussian, you can mount the windows partition in ubuntu
<TheBlackRussian> how can i do that?
<Guest3405> TheBlackRussian, google mount windows partition in linux. depends if you have ntfs or fat32 partition
<TheBlackRussian> i have to google my support?
<symbiosis> When hitting CTRL-ALT-DEL to lock the computer, is there a way to make it such that the "Lock Computer" is the default menu selection instead of "Log Off" from X?  This would be Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<gr33n7007h> TheBlackRussian, type sudo fdisk -l
<Guest3405> TheBlackRussian, and make sure you have Grub installed
<TheBlackRussian> how can i check if i have grub? and i typed fdisk -l
<gr33n7007h> TheBlackRussian, do you see your partitions?
<nha> symbiosis: I think Ctrl+Alt+L is the default for "Lock Computer"
<batbird> why use ufw instead of iptables?
<TheBlackRussian> I can see my windows 8.1 hard drive.
<batbird> TheBlackRussian: WOW! COOL!
<symbiosis> nha: Thank you very much...was not aware of that shortcut
<TheBlackRussian> i know, very cool
<nha> symbiosis: You're welcome :)
<TheBlackRussian> and yes i can see my partitions
<gr33n7007h> then mount the partition then
<TheBlackRussian> wait what? Mount my partition?
<TheBlackRussian> i think its already mounted... I can see it when i go on file. Its under devices
<TheBlackRussian> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<jose__> olá
<wachpwnski1> windows
<OerHeks> wachpwnski1, try ##windows and good luck
<epyx> am I allowed to ask a Mate related question here?
<epyx> (on Ubuntu-Mate) ;)
<bubbasaures> epyx, Mate is in the last two releases, if using these yes.
<epyx> great!
<worble> Can someone tell me how to boot the ubuntu iso (stored on disk) from the grub command line?
<epyx> http://i.imgur.com/1SHWtei.png (screenshot) <-- selection color is set to light blue however some programs, synaptic in the example, goes with green
<bubbasaures> worble, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot  couple of options
<epyx> how would I change this?
<OerHeks> worble, see this wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<epyx> furthermore how do I change the color of a progress bar?
<worble> bubbasaures, DerHeks: I need to use the grub command line and there isn't enough info at that page to actually boot
<bubbasaures> worble, that is all the info you need to boot a ubuntu iso from grub, several ways, read it!!!!
<bubbasaures> worble, If you want to boot the install from the grub command than state that.
<worble> bubbasaures: I want to boot the iso from the grub command (I did state that ?)
<bubbasaures> worble, Never seen a iso booted that way, I said the install.
<bubbasaures> worble, It might be worth you telling us the whole story, there may be other options than you're using is all.
<worble> bubbasaures: The page says I can boot the live cd from grub terminal
<UbUntUToUchLover> Good morning, Ubuntu lovers! I need some help from Ubuntu Touch lovers...
<Novice201y> Hello. On specific machine with Lubuntu, I'm able to loging by user without providing password. But, when I want to apt-get update then system doesn't accept lack of password. What can I do with that?
<worble> bubbasaures: My grub installation is screwed up, chroot in host system doesn't seem to be working. I am going to try chroot from live cd but that largest usb I have is 1G. No DVD drive
<bubbasaures> worble, Cool, if that works go for it I use grml rarely but it's onboard.
<UbUntUToUchLover> Sorry, I didn't know that I was sending a message as somebody else. I'll be waiting for a response under #ubuntu-touch
<worble> bubbasaures: I tried grml, the problem is my grub is screwed up so it gets confused about the drive paths
<UbUntUToUchLover> I meant, at the same time as somebody else.
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | worble this will give you info to analyze and post if needed.
<ubottu> worble this will give you info to analyze and post if needed.: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<worble> bubbasaures: Thanks, that might be helpful
<bubbasaures> worble, Sure no prob, show us a pastebin of it if you can.
<indistylo> I am using Cairo-Dock 3.0.0 on Ubuntu 12.04, I use dock with openGL along with Gnome desktop environment, My window manager is "Compiz" though I am using Cairo-Dock with openGL and CCSM(Compiz Config Settings Manager), It was working like charm seamlessly, recently according to Ubuntu 12.04 "manager update" i installed updates but after rebooting Cairo-Dock with openGL and without openGL is not working, I also tried to run cairo-dock from Ubuntu Terminal,
<indistylo> it says"segmentation fault"
<indistylo> I have figured out all options known to me through various forums and threads but fully exhausted in my attempts to recover, Kindly suggest the measures to recover it.
<leremita> Hey everyone, I kinda tacked on a recursive to a chmod and I'm not to familiar with the consequences of my actions.
<leremita> ran chmod -R 700 on home directory
<leremita> single user environment is there a need for a reinstall?
<bubbasaures> worble, There is also a tiny download iso supergrub that will boot your installs if bootable still. You can than fix from the desktop. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<bubbasaures> supergrub is a nice tool to have on a multi boot usb
<worble> bubbasaures: Yeah, boot info script doesn't help: I already know what the problem is, I need to install grub on my new drive
<bubbasaures> worble, Can I see the script?
<bubbasaures> worble, Grub on a msdos goes in the mbr, than you boot from that HD, sorry if this is known by you is all, hard to tell what is going on from here is all.
<worble> bubbasaures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9415519
<bubbasaures> thanks
<bubbasaures> worble, sda is the fix right?
<worble> bubbasaures: More background: I bought a new drive, I wanted to move root onto it. So I rsynced the data but I cannot seem to be able to run grub in a chroot so that it gets updated
<worble> bubbasaures: fix? sda is old SSD with root. sdc is new SSD with root. I can boot from sda. I want to boot from sdc
<bubbasaures> worble, Have you failed to just get the chroot to the root on the install?
<EuaD> i can't wait for the Desura Client update to be released and for GOG Galaxy to be released. #linuxgaming #linuxmasterrace
<worble> bubbasaures: I can chroot but update-grub fails
<worble> worble: It acts like the special devices (e.g. /dev /proc) are not mounted but they are
<worble> bubbasaures: ^
<worble> bubbasaures: So I have been trying to either boot into that device directly from grub or into a livecd where I will try to chroot again
<bubbasaures> worble, What is in sdc, and that seems strange from looking at the script is all, trying to understand you reasoning and end goal.
<worble> bubbasaures: sdc is a new drive where I have copied the root partition
<worble> bubbasaures: I want to boot from my new drive
<indistylo> I am using Cairo-Dock 3.0.0 on Debian 7.7, I use dock with openGL along with Gnome desktop environment, My window manager is "Compiz" though I am using Cairo-Dock with openGL and CCSM(Compiz Config Settings Manager), It was working like charm seamlessly, recently according to Debian 7.7 "manager update" i installed updates but after rebooting Cairo-Dock with openGL and without openGL is not working, I also tried to run cairo-dock from Debian Terminal,it s
<indistylo> ays"segmentation fault"
<indistylo> I have figured out all options known to me through various forums and threads but fully exhausted in my attempts to recover, Kindly suggest the measures to recover it.
<indistylo> I am using Cairo-Dock 3.0.0 on Ubuntu 12.04, I use dock with openGL along with Gnome desktop environment, My window manager is "Compiz" though I am using Cairo-Dock with openGL and CCSM(Compiz Config Settings Manager), It was working like charm seamlessly, recently according to Ubuntu 12.04 "manager update" i installed updates but after rebooting Cairo-Dock with openGL and without openGL is not working, I also tried to run cairo-dock from Ubuntu Terminal,
<indistylo> it says"segmentation fault"
<indistylo> I have figured out all options known to me through various forums and threads but fully exhausted in my attempts to recover, Kindly suggest the measures to recover it.
<bubbasaures> worble, copied the root from sda1 with a rsync to sdc?
<worble> bubbasaures: Yes
<worble> bubbasaures: And then modified fstab
<worble> on sdc
<worble> bubbasaures: I thought this would be trivial but it has been two days now....
<bubbasaures> worble, Not sure how well this script reads btrfs however it shows nothing in sdc, it should show /boot/grub stuff. I see grub in the sdc.
<bubbasaures> sdc's mbe
<UbUntUToUchLover> bubbasaures: Can anybody come to the Ubuntu Touch channel? I don't mean to be bothersome...
<bubbasaures> mbr* Doh
<worble> bubbasaures: Both drives are btrfs
<bubbasaures> worble, Yeah I see that, So was this a attempt to just end up with a seperate home?
<worble> bubbasaures: No, I needed a bigger drive
<bubbasaures> worble, Ah I thought so, myself I just clone the whole thing and move it.
<bubbasaures> than you have a backup as well
<bubbasaures> viva clonezilla ;)
<worble> bubbasaures: What do you mean by clone? rsync was my "clone"
<bubbasaures> worble, I mean I clone the whole OS rsync is a transfer, abstractly a clone yes.
<bubbasaures> worble, Seems, I may be guessing that you have just taken a much harder road than needed but you may be trying to learn.
<worble> bubbasaures: I don't think that would work for me, I want both drives accessible at the same time. In any case that wasn't the approach I chose, copying files is pretty basic and should work
<bubbasaures> worble, Accessible at the same time how?
<worble> bubbasaures: Like, I should be able to see both drives at all times
<worble> bubbasaures: Also, I'm not sure what "clone" means exactly? dd ?
<bubbasaures> worble, Hmm, well I seem to not really be getting anywhere helping you, sorry, others may have a better help plan.
<worble> bubbasaures: thanks anyway
<worble> bubbasaures: It just seems insane. People must be upgrading drives all the time, it shouldn't be this hard
<bubbasaures> worble, No prob, we all do things differently that's what makes it fun. ;)
<worble> bubbasaures: I thought my approach was the simplest and it was what people recommended: Copy the files, then re-install grub on new drive
<worble> should have been easy
<bubbasaures> worble, I rsync my home as it is not separate, and use this for an image/clone  http://clonezilla.org/
<triss> hey all.
<rypervenche> worble: A dd image clone would have been extremely simple.
<triss> I've just purchased a brand new HP Envy laptop
<triss> the install went perfectly as far as I can tell but I can't boot in ubuntu. Windows loads straight away
<triss> no boot menu is presented
<bubbasaures> I image all installs, they are all rather small however, all the extra shared is on externals with backups of the images and rysyncs
<triss> I've disabled secure boor mode
<triss> ^boot mode
<triss> but still see no grub menu
<triss> does anyone have any idea whats going on?
<bubbasaures> triss, This a W8 dualboot?
<triss> yep
<bubbasaures> triss, Have you seen the ubuntu UEFI wiki?
<triss> just looking now
<worble> rypervenche: The UUIDs would have been duplicated which means I would have to have done weird things to separate them
<triss> thanks bubbasaures
<daftykins> triss: hopefully you booted ubuntu install media in EFI mode
<rypervenche> worble: It's not hard to create a new UUID for a partition.
<triss> hmmm... im not sure. I think uefi on first reading....
<bubbasaures> triss, Make sure you image that windows off the computer if it really matters to you asap.
<triss> you mean backup?
<worble> rypervenche: Yeah I guess not. Anyway a low-level copy like that seemed more risky and that view was shared by at least one other person on #btrfs
<bubbasaures> triss, I would image/clone it, you have at least one free if pro or below, cover your booty is the point any thing can happen.
<worble> worble: In any case, I don't think doing an rsync is unreasonable; It's not obviously much worse than any alternatives
<bubbasaures> triss, Probably wont happen but we see people brick their W8 setups on occasion is all and not know what to do.
<rypervenche> worble: I don't see how it could be bad. It's an exact copy of your data. You would just have to expand your partition to use the new space if the drive were larger.
<triss> bubbasaures: i risked everything it seems... no backup... but the linjk you pointed me at has let me fix things
<rypervenche> worble: But it depends what you want out of the backup. If you just want the files, then rsync is fine. If you want to be able to easily use a new hard drive, dd is the way to go (with a higher than normal bs for better transfer speeds)
<bubbasaures> triss, Cool, enjoy.
<umolusk> Is there a friendly soul out there that can help me debug bluetooth on Ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> umolusk, State the issue for help.
<umolusk> http://lpaste.net/115885 <- Some info. I know I have a bluetooth chip on my computer because when I had win8 installed I could use bluetooth. Now I swtiched to Ubuntu and I can't get Bluetooth to work.
<Baube> hey guys, anyone here experienced with TestDisk ? I accidentally wiped out my Windows partitions installing Linux. I could access my D: partition with TestDisk. But when I try to "List File" from my C: partition, TestDisk stop working, crashes.
<umolusk> Noone good at Bluetooth?
<bubbasaures> umolusk, I know nothing, but there is a wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<umolusk> what is hci?
<daftykins> host controller interface
<daftykins> umolusk: are you the one that has been playing with bluetooth for several days? at one point, talking about it in here for an entire day? :)
<gr33n7007h> umolusk, have you powered off your computer leave it for a few seconds the power up again, then recheck bluetooth?
<umolusk> gr33n7007h, yes.
<gr33n7007h> umolusk, what does `hciconfig` say?
<umolusk> from the info in my paste, what can you say?
<umolusk> http://lpaste.net/115885
<umolusk> updated with hciconfig output
<gr33n7007h> umolusk, try `hciconfig hci0 up`
<redban> steam won't start in after installation in ubuntu 14.04. help please.
<ag4ve_> i can't get server 14.04 to boot on an asrock 990fs extreme 9 - are there certain features i should try to disable to get modern desktop boards to boot?
<rypervenche> Baube: What are you running testdisk from?
<daftykins> ag4ve_: why server?
<daftykins> ag4ve_: flash drive or DVD?
<umolusk> gr33n7007h, connection timed out
<ikonia> ag4ve_: define can't get it to boot
<gr33n7007h> umolusk, is bluetooth internal or dongle?
<umolusk> gr33n7007h, internal
<gr33n7007h> paste `lsusb | grep -i bluetooth`
<guijunkie> i was sent here for this question: i want to make a change to the gui under 12.04, is there a file i can change somewhere to make a change to the gui?
<ikonia> guijunkie: what do you want to change ?
<umolusk> gr33n7007h, no output on that
<umolusk> what does that mean?
<umolusk> i dont use a usb dongle, bluetooth is internal
<guijunkie> ikonia: i want to add the volume sliders under settings>sound>applications to the volume popout of the desktop
<Baube> rypervenche : I'm running it from Live Ubuntu USB drive.
<ikonia> guijunkie: no, you can't do that
<gr33n7007h> so it's not loaded at boot? try a total power off for a few secs then power back on? exactly the same issue I has on my sony vaio
<guijunkie> ikonia: is there any reason why not? or is there a way that i can make a dropdown like chrome does?
<ikonia> guijunkie: no
<ActionParsnip> even with leet programming skillz?
<atlas-hive> f
<rypervenche> Baube: You may want to try a different live cd ? What version of testdisk does it have on it?
<Baube> rypervenche : TestDisk 6.14, now I'm running PhotoRec it's trying to recover files.
<rypervenche> Baube: Yeah, that's the latest.
<Baube> rypervenche : It's working well for all the partitions, but for my Windows one (C:). It just crash when I try to list files.
<ag4ve_> daftykins: dvd
<ag4ve_> ikonia: i've got it to come up with loading syslog (or some such) but it doesn't get past isolinux
<ikonia> then it's not loading syslog
<quickie121> is there a way that i can open a specific part of the settings window from terminal?
<ikonia> ISO linux is pre-boot
<daftykins> ag4ve_: flash drive would be roughly a billion times better.
<ag4ve_> better?
<daftykins> than DVD.
<ag4ve_> i mean how?
<UbUntUToUchLover> I am now UTL2. I'm changing apps.
<ag4ve_> other than not wasting plastic, dvd should work where flash drive doesn't
<quickie121> daftykins: is there a way that i can open settings from terminal?
<daftykins> ag4ve_: should, but maybe you have a bad burn... maybe the download was corrupt, maybe your drive is faulty... yada yada
<ActionParsnip> ag4ve_: did you MD5 test the ISO you burned?
<ag4ve_> though this is an old dvd drive, maybe the laser is out of alignment on the inner track or something... couldn't hurt
<daftykins> quickie121: specifically what are you trying to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> ag4ve_: did you burn the DVD as slowly as possible?
<ag4ve_> nah, just cdrecord -v ....
<daftykins> speed is irrelevant when verifying - *if* you verify :)
<ag4ve_> yeah, i should cat dev | md5sum and see what's up
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: slower burn makes a better impression on the disk
<ActionParsnip> ag4ve_: the CD has a self test feature :)
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: i don't need a lesson ty :)
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: nw
<ag4ve_> ActionParsnip: tried that and the display went blank
<ag4ve_> it seriously won't boot :)
<quickie121> daftykins: i want to open systemsettings>sound>applications from terminal, better yet i want to be able to do it in one line :/
<ActionParsnip> ag4ve_: you can also mount the DVD you have and manually kick off the MD5 test from within an OS
<Guest89528> Hello World
<daftykins> quickie121: yeah no clue.
<ag4ve_> huh, wouldn't've thought of that, but i think md5sum /dev/sr0 is the way to go
<ag4ve_> though i guess i should check whether ubuntu does md5 or sha before wasting time..
<atlas-hive> s
<ActionParsnip> ag4ve_: you'll need to mount the ISO then run:  md5sum MD5SUMS      I think it is, it will then test the data
<umolusk> gr33n7007h, well i have powered off many times so there must be some setting that i have to change as well
<umolusk> somthing that tells it to load it at boot
<quickie121> daftykins: i know about gnome-control-center, but is there a way i can control which section of the settings menu it opens?
<EriC^^> ag4ve_: ActionParsnip md5sum -c /path/to/iso/md5sum.txt
<daftykins> ag4ve_: indeed :)
<daftykins> quickie121: i don't even use desktop. i'm the worst person to ask, address the whole channel
<ag4ve_> so the checksums look correct
<ActionParsnip> EriC^^: yeah couldnt quite remember the syntax fully
<quickie121> how can i control which section i open with terminal command : gnome-control-center ?
<ag4ve_> ie, they compare with what's listed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for ubuntu-14.04.1-server
<ag4ve_> err,  ubuntu-14.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<ag4ve_> i guess i'll go with the second suggestion of writing a thumb drive...
<daftykins> ag4ve_: so why server? are you actually setting up a server or using a minimal approach to install a non-unity DE?
<ActionParsnip> quickie121: dont think you can http://man.cx/gnome-control-center
<ActionParsnip> quickie121: check the man page on the system you have, it may be different
<ag4ve_> nah, it seems less gets installed than if i do server and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CodeGos6> using tor, i can configure browser proxy adress to 127.0.0.1:9051 and it will run throught tor. what is easy way to make some port on my pc listen on localhost, but instead go throught some vpn?
<daftykins> CodeGos6: ports and VPN tunnels are totally different things
<UTL2> Here I am again!
<quickie121> ActionParsnip: i found this, and it worked i can use "gnome-control-center sound applications" to do what i need, thank you for pointing me in the right direction!
<ActionParsnip> quickie121: glad you got the gold :)
<CodeGos6> i need to test how some multiplay browser games works with high latency, can i somehow make single instance of application use vpn to access internet?
<quickie121> ActionParsnip: woops, forgot to include link : http://askubuntu.com/a/280589
<ActionParsnip> quickie121: nicely found
<ActionParsnip> quickie121: not something I use but good to share :)
<ActionParsnip> !away > rigor789|away
<ubottu> rigor789|away, please see my private message
<CodeGos6> i need to test how some multiplayer browser game works not in localhost enviroment, can i somehow make diferent instances of browsers to use different vpn connections to access internet( configuring only proxy wont suit me since i use webrtc for networking, it connects peers directly )?
<quickie121> ActionParsnip: well for future reference i used gnome-control-center keyboard shortcuts, and added a custom shortcut to ctrl+mute to run a gnome-control-center sound applications, command so i can set the output of my different applications
<UTL> I, UTL2, am also under Ubuntu Desktop.
<ActionParsnip> UTL: ok........
<UTL> Heh, just letting everyone on the channels know.
<UTL2> Leaving my tablet for UTL.
<umolusk> if i buy a dongle for bluetooth, is it pretty much guiaranteed to work then? instead of suign an internal device...
<gr33n7007h> umolusk, one last try `bluetoothd -u`
<umolusk>  bluetoothd -u
<umolusk> D-Bus setup failed: Connection ":1.90" is not allowed to own the service "org.bluez" due to security policies in the configuration file
<umolusk> hmm
<gr33n7007h> umolusk, try with `sudo`
<umolusk> staffan@staffangolazo:~$ sudo bluetoothd -u
<umolusk> [sudo] password for staffan:
<umolusk> D-Bus setup failed: Name already in use
<umolusk> staffan@staffangolazo:~$
<gr33n7007h> that's what it should say? hmm..
<ActionParsnip> umolusk: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> umolusk: its a single line, no need to pastebin :)
<umolusk> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<umolusk> thats from cat /etc/issue
<bashful> can anyone tell me why i keep crashing? it says disconnected from plymouth
<Guido1> I get the message that i have to be a member of the 'libvirtd' group. How do I do that? and how do i start the 'libvirtd' daemon?
<bubbasaures> Guido1, You gotta give a bigger description in general here to get a response, like a cause and effect.
<bubbasaures> helps to see release, desktop or server, desktop if present and install info associated
<anjo-aladiah> There is some problem acessing Deep Web with Tor browser using Ubuntu ?
<Guido1> bubbasaures: I just started the virtual machine manager and got the message that I have to check if it is installled, started and that I'm in this group
<bubbasaures> Guido1, vbox?
<anjo-aladiah> Ubuntu can be damaged acessing Deep Web using Tor browser ?
<Guido1> bubbasaures: http://www.2daygeek.com/installing-android-emulator-in-linux/
<daftykins> anjo-aladiah - pretty sure it's an unsupported project so deal with who makes it, perhaps
<bubbasaures> Guido1, So this a android in vbox with an emulator, I could help but would just be relying on google foo is all, probably better help in #vbox and here.
<Jinxed-> how do I point ubuntu towards a DNS server through command line or configuration file
<Jinxed-> no gui
<Guido1> bubbasaures: okee, will ask there
<ActionParsnip> Jinxed-: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> Jinxed-: will apply that name server (I used 8.8.8.8 as an example) the setting will be lost on reboot
<bubbasaures> Guido1, There are earlier android images that are installable in a regular partition, but you probably know that.
<fwaokda> if I do 'mysql-workbench' in terminal it opens, but if i right click an pin that to the taskbar and then try to open from taskbar shortcut it doesnt open.... anyone know how i can fix this?
<mbalmer> switch to postgresql (scnr)
<ActionParsnip> fwaokda: how did you install the application?
<fwaokda> ActionParsnip, i had to build it myself because there is a bug with it and Ubuntu 14.10 where it doesn't show the result grid if I install from software center
<ActionParsnip> fwaokda: then it will be an issue with your build
<VoidMainFunction> everytime I try to get updates on ubuntu 12.10 for the last few weeks I'm getting an error 404
<VoidMainFunction> and telling me to check my internet connection under update manager
<VoidMainFunction> any ideas?
<k2gremlin> VoidMainFunction,  can it reach out to the net?
<VoidMainFunction> yes
<VoidMainFunction> im on it now
<VoidMainFunction> no problems with the net
<TheNet> what? ;-;
<Prezident> How can i jump out from vncviewer fullscreen mode? ( i removed the panel at top )
<Prezident> so now i am stucked here :X
<parmiggiano> VoidMainFunction: ubuntu 12.10 is no longer supported
<VoidMainFunction> I figured as much
<VoidMainFunction> so how do I go about moving up to newer versions? i read you cant just jump from 12.120 to 14.xx
<VoidMainFunction> 12.10*
<ActionParsnip> VoidMainFunction: can you pastebin the output of:    sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> VoidMainFunction: I bet you have added a tonne of PPAs and one has died or doesnt support your release
<VoidMainFunction> 1 sec
<VoidMainFunction> ill pastebin it
<ActionParsnip> VoidMainFunction: you can use http://pastie.org to host the text (or similar)
<brainacid> im trying to create a custom iso of ubuntu to run on a windows machine infected with virus, i want to boot linux on a usb drive, i already have the custom iso. im testing it on virtualbox
<brainacid> <brainacid> when it boots it asks if i want to Try or Install. will using the Try option allow me to see the windows disk so I can scan it with clamav?thanks in advance
<brainacid> well my test failed on vb
<brainacid> can someone point me in the right direction
<brainacid> i have searched with google but so far cant get the right info
<jackraiden> !find d0_rijndael
<ubottu> Package/file d0_rijndael does not exist in utopic
<jackraiden> !find rijndael
<ubottu> Found: libcrypt-rijndael-perl
<ActionParsnip> brainacid: as long as the NTFS partition has been unmounted cleanly last time it was used, then yes
<gisberto> ciao
<OerHeks> brainacid, don't use ubuntu in viortualbox to scan for malware
<OerHeks> -o
<jackraiden> anyone know about this? I am trying to compile a game and it seems to use it? "d0_rijndael.c is missing"
<ActionParsnip> !find rijndael.c
<ubottu> File rijndael.c found in gnulib
<ActionParsnip> jackraiden: sudo apt-get install gnulib
<jackraiden> oh lol thanks
<gotwig> does anyone here run uefi
<gotwig> can you pls give me the result of the command "ls /boot" I want to know how the boot structure for ubuntu is set up
<UTL> Something has happened to /me
<UTL> Ooops! Just testing new IRC commands; sorry.
 * UTL apologizes.
 * gotwig is irritated
 * ActionParsnip drinks beer
 * bubbasaures is 50 feet from a brew pub
<ActionParsnip> arent all pubs brew pubs?
<bubbasaures> ActionParsnip, Most are here, in house brew and other locals
<yabbes> i have a general question may i ask here ?
<yabbes> hello
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: if its about ubuntu, yes
<guntbert> yabbes: as long as it is about Ubuntu support
<yabbes> its about executing a command in the terminal
<yabbes> its a general linux question
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: ok, what are you after
<yabbes> just wondering if i can execute a command and keep it running even when i close the terminal
<yabbes> i know &
<yabbes> but it still ends the process when i close the terminal
<yabbes> where i made it run
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: yes because the parent pocess of the thing you run, is the terminal
<yabbes> yeah, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: so if you kill the parent, all its children die
<guntbert> yabbes: please state your question in *one* line, don't press <enter> so often
<yabbes> is there a way around it? how do i restart docky for example
<yabbes> guntbert, sorry, will do that.
<parmiggiano> perhaps with screen and detach, yabbes... but not sure
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: could use nohup
<yabbes> im sorry, what is screen and detach, parmiggiano ? and thank you
<yabbes> ty, ActionParsnip, will try that
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: nohup command &
<yabbes> its working !
<yabbes> ty, guys, ty for helping:)
<ActionParsnip> np
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: if the process you run with nohup goes zombie
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: you will need to reboot
<yabbes> ActionParsnip, oh :o
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: check the details of the process in ps ;)
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: what is the PPID ?
 * UTL listens closely. As the conversation progresses, he wonders if anybody is listening on the #ubuntu-touch channel.
<yabbes> im doing just that right now because i was curious too ;)
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: ps -ef | grep command
<yabbes> holy crap it's "1"??
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: yes
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: the mother of all processes
<yabbes> mother of god
<yabbes> :D
 * yabbes is in awe
<blabla> yabbes: just type exit in the terminal and it will keep running
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: so you cant kill the parent if your process goes zombie
<yabbes> i can still kill this process tho, right ?
<yabbes> oh
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: it shouldnt if its something like a dock, should be ok. But just so you are aware
<yabbes> blabla, you mean like any process i started ?
<yabbes> even without nohup ?
<blabla> yabbes: like <program> & then type exit
<yabbes> thank you for that trick
<yabbes> thank you, ActionParsnip, helpful and learnt something about linux processes again.. very nice
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: we're always learning :)
<sloantothebone> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> blabla: if the parent dies, the children die. So when you run 'exit' the child apps will close too
<blabla> ActionParsnip: no, give it a shot
<sloantothebone> Firefox crashes when I open standard Gmail, anybody else experience this problem? It's been like this since I updated to 14.10
<blabla> ActionParsnip: it's different then pressing the close button
<blabla> *tahn
<ActionParsnip> blabla: yeah same deal, PPID is 1
<yabbes> interesting
<yabbes> so the terminal kind of consecutively makes all processes that were started during the session to "nohup" ones
<yabbes> i wonder how that is even possible
<yabbes> turns ...into *
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: no the terminal only makes the ones you run from that terminal
<yabbes> yes
<gisberto> #warner
<OerHeks> sloantothebone, try to remove ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox/[profile name]/*  and/or ~/.mozilla/firefox/*  and try again?
<sloantothebone> remove from where?
<sloantothebone> oh folder
<sloantothebone> will removing both of these crash firefox?
<EriC^^> no
<sloantothebone> which one has my history & cookies?
<EriC^^> .cache probably
<Xsn00py> test
<Foxhoundz> why can't I write to /var/log?
<guntbert> !test > Xsn00py
<ubottu> Xsn00py, please see my private message
<Foxhoundz> It's saying permission denied even with sudo
<Foxhoundz> wtf?
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: does it have its own partition?
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: or is it part of / on one partition?
<Foxhoundz> under one partition
<rypervenche> Foxhoundz: Sounds as though the partitoin is mounted read-only.
<Foxhoundz> ...
<Foxhoundz> the entire Linux filesystem partition?
<Tharkis> hi all, since silverlight through pipelight no longer works in chrome, what is the best way to get silverlight working?
<Foxhoundz> That doesn't make sense
<Foxhoundz> it's all under one parition
<rypervenche> Foxhoundz: Test it with "touch /testfile"
<Foxhoundz> under the root folder?
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: if you run:  echo "test" | sudo tee /var/log/test.log > /dev/null
<CodeGos6> is there any way i can use different vpn connections for different applications? i need a way test multiplayer in my network engine. is there a way to launch firefox and chrome running throught 2 different vpn connections?
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: do you see the text in the file?
<Petazz> Hi! Is there an easy way to have a three finger swipe gesture to trigger 'back' in the browser?
<rypervenche> Foxhoundz: Yes, on the root file system, if you are only using one file system. Run it as root though.
<Foxhoundz> ActionParsnip: yes I do
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: then its fine
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: were you running:   sudo echo "text" >> /var/log/whatever ?
<Foxhoundz> but..
<Foxhoundz> ActionParsnip: http://puu.sh/dlh1r/06b607d2e5.png
<Foxhoundz> Yes
<sloantothebone> now I can't open Trash >:( but I think I now the solution
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: sudo doesnt traverse redirection
<Foxhoundz> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: the only part of that command with sudo access is the echo command
<Foxhoundz> well I'm trying to execute a cron task and dump its output in /var/log
<Foxhoundz> so how would I handle the logging ?
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: hence why my command worked as the tee command was ran with sudo, giving it access
<rypervenche> Foxhoundz: Oh, yeah you can't sudo echo into a file that has root permissions.
<Foxhoundz> well I'm not echoing. I'm running this cron task
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: then cron as root
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: sudo crontab -e
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: then thecommand(s) will have access to the log folder etc
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Foxhoundz> Ubuntu 14.10
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: just checking, your $PS1 looked weird :)
<Foxhoundz> Ahh, I've been hacking away at my bash profile
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: :D
<Foxhoundz> ok. I set the crontab.
<Foxhoundz> I guess I'll have to wait for five minutes
<Foxhoundz> Unless...there's a way to force execute crontab tasks
<ActionParsnip> 5 mins is nothing :)
<Foxhoundz> yay!
<Foxhoundz> that worked
<velho> How can I know if Ubuntu is recognizing my PC card? Is there a hardware or device GUI window (or a command line) were I can see all the recognized devices?
<Teo88> hay all
<Teo88> i have a question...
<sloantothebone> the one in .cache didn't work
<Teo88> where to begin or with wath to start to become a good programmer
<Teo88> ??
<JohnLennon> cao
<sloantothebone> It crashed again
<Bashing-om> velho: Hardware info: terminal commands: lshw , lsusb , lspci . Also look in the logs for relevant info .
<squinty> velho:  heh Bashing-om beat me to those but also you can check   dmesg
<cinimoon> had sound in precise, no sound after upgrade to trusty
<squinty> velcho: personally I like the following python script for most hardware/driver related stuff   https://code.google.com/p/inxi/    should be installable from repo's iirc
<sloantothebone> tried reinstalling firefox, it still crashes
<ActionParsnip> sloantothebone: do you use Thunderbird as email client?
<sloantothebone> it is installed by default I believe but I never use it
<ActionParsnip> sloantothebone: Close the browser and run: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<sloantothebone> how do I undo this if it doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> sloantothebone: rename the folder back...
<sloantothebone> done. Can I start firefox now?
<JohnLennon> f
<sloantothebone> Trying gmail...
<zacwalls> so I kinda didn't md5sum kali when I partitioned my pc with it. that's self explanatory. but the hard part is that its set to detect a bootable stick. I have a good Ubuntu 14.04 disk. on screen says: a bootable device has not been detected. please refer to the Product Guide at http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/
<sloantothebone> No luck. Firefox crashed like a china bowl on a diamond floor.
<zacwalls> how can i make my keyboard work?
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, That makes no sense at least to me.
<zacwalls> oh yeah
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: kali isn't supported here
<bubbasaures> your explanation
<squinty> sloantothebone:  tried   firefox --safemode   ??  type in terminal.  it will start firefox without any addons etc
<zacwalls> but Ubuntu 14.04 does
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: does what?
<sloantothebone> Before I do that I want to try something
<zacwalls> btw my keyboard wont work now
<zacwalls> i have tried all ports and a separate keyboard
<squinty> sloantothebone:  you can also  try  firefox -ProfileManager  to see if it runs ok using another profile.   type  firefox --help  for other commandline options
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, You're explanation makes no sense, can you detail ubuntu's role in this?
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: does it work in BIOS?
<sloantothebone> Get the mozilla ppa, move .mozilla and .cache/mozilla to a backup folder, uninstall and reinstall firefox from the mozilla repository, and put the backups back
<Bashing-om> zacwalls: Ubuntu 14.04, check settings in bios for USB devices, and enable "plug and play" in bios .
<zacwalls> i had it before i had kali. now i have nothing
<daftykins> zacwalls: laptop or desktop?
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: again kali isn't supported here. Please ask in #kalilinux
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: your issue is in kali, not ubuntu
<bubbasaures> sloantothebone, ppa's are not supported here, why a mozilla ppa?
<zacwalls> keyboard wont work
<sloantothebone> huh?
 * squinty was wondering the same
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: then ask in ##hardware
<bubbasaures> sloantothebone, huh what and preface with nicks here.
<zacwalls> okay cuz i alredy ask #kalilinux
<daftykins> zacwalls: laptop or desktop? (second time here...)
<sloantothebone> because a lot of programs that were having problems were easily fixed by downloading from a non-canonical ppa
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: that's where your distribution is supported. Not here
<bubbasaures> !ppa | sloantothebone that is your slanted experience
<ubottu> sloantothebone that is your slanted experience: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<velho> Bashing-om, squinty thanks my friends :D
<sloantothebone> ok trying firefox --safemode
<bubbasaures> sloantothebone, support to ppa's and of them can happen here however it is generally a last ditch fix.
<bashful> is there a command to control system volume in 12.04?
<sloantothebone> *firefox crashes again*
<bubbasaures> sloantothebone, Youmight try #firefox
<ActionParsnip> bashful: amixer can be used to increase and decrease volume
<Bashing-om> velho: : ) ; Here to help.
<Shady> hello how can i use hping3 to jam my own modem?
<rypervenche> sloantothebone: It's: firefox -safe-mode
<Shady> there are only guides for websites. i want my own modem
<ActionParsnip> sloantothebone: try running it in terminal.  The output may be useful
<ActionParsnip> sloantothebone: does the system have free space and inodes?
<zacwalls> ooh Ubuntu is supported because im trying to put it on this broken down thing called a computer
<sloantothebone> what's inodes?
<sloantothebone> and yes my hard drive has 300 gigs, 200 something free.
<sloantothebone> here's what the terminal says:
<sloantothebone> (firefox:14406): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<sloantothebone> ** (firefox:14406): CRITICAL **: gst_app_sink_set_callbacks: assertion 'GST_IS_APP_SINK (appsink)' failed
<sloantothebone> ** (firefox:14406): CRITICAL **: gst_app_sink_set_callbacks: assertion 'GST_IS_APP_SINK (appsink)' failed
<sloantothebone> (firefox:14406): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_get_static_pad: assertion 'GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed
<sloantothebone> (firefox:14406): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_pad_add_probe: assertion 'GST_IS_PAD (pad)' failed
<unopaste> sloantothebone you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Shady> Guys i just wanna know how to use hping3 on me and airodump too
<sloantothebone> sorry
<sloantothebone> sorry
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: boot to the Ubuntu install media and test there
<zacwalls> keyboard wont work :(
<ActionParsnip> sloantothebone: df -i   are you using 100% of inodes anywhere?
<daftykins> zacwalls: THIRD time now: laptop or desktop?
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: grab another to test. Have you tried resetting bios to failsafe
<squinty> zacwalls:  try accessing the BIOS when you first turn on the computer. that should show whether the problem is hardware or software related
<zacwalls> yes
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: try another keyboard
<zacwalls> i did
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: can you navigate the bios ok?
<daftykins> guys can you determine whether this is a laptop or what, i'm getting sick of asking
<daftykins> it's quite clear that the USB controllers need a reset via a power cycle.
<daftykins> if it's a laptop, remove mains + battery, etc etc
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: does the system have a make and model?
<zacwalls> yes
<daftykins> zacwalls: can you even see my messages?
<bashful> ok, new question, is there a way i can play an audio file from terminal as well? i dont want to have a gui pop up i just want to hear it.
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: what is the make and model of the system please
<ActionParsnip> bashful: aplay, mplayer, vlcnox
<ActionParsnip> <3 mplayer
<zacwalls> gateway (AK) 6BU MCK E -4610D
<zacwalls> is that it?
<daftykins> zacwalls: laptop? desktop? banana? asparagus plant?
<zacwalls> desktop
<daftykins> shaka! when the walls fell.
<daftykins> zacwalls: pull the mains power with it off for a minute
<daftykins> sounds like your USB controllers need resetting
<zacwalls> like...unplug it?
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: power off the system and unplug the power.  If possible pull the cmos battery and leave the system off overnight then put back together
<daftykins> zacwalls: correct.
<zacwalls> i dont have that long
<ActionParsnip> It will reset the board and empty the dmi cache
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: lol overnight, that's ridiculous
<daftykins> zacwalls: better get started.
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: done it before.  Get all the charge out of all the caps
<zacwalls> i have a webpage due in 48hrs
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: hahaha. you're doing hardware wrong, sir.
<zacwalls> this pc isnt mine
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: its worked in the past
<daftykins> zacwalls: well none of that is our problem and none of it is ubuntu's problem either. go talk in ##hardware for more please.
<OerHeks> just remove power and hit the powerbutton, that will clear left energy too.
<zacwalls> i just now turned the desktop on in the first 4 months
<zacwalls> explain that
<daftykins> zacwalls: off topic here. go to ##hardware please.
<zacwalls> im not voiced
<daftykins> that's not ubuntu's problem either
<daftykins> !register | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Bashing-om> ^^ free help, and I fail to see a "please" .
<ActionParsnip> Bashing-om: I gave up on that years ago dude. Nobody does it :-(
<zacwalls> what am i suposed to do? take out the what? where is itlocated
<daftykins> zacwalls: take it to the other channel as instructed please.
<mevsthevoices2> I've been getting a recurring 'CIFS VFS: bogus file nlink value 0' when I try to transfer files back and forth from a time-capsule using cifs, anyone know what it's about? Where I might look?
<daftykins> mevsthevoices2: google says https://www.mail-archive.com/linux-cifs@vger.kernel.org/msg08345.html
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone... i have a t420 with ubuntu 14.04 and when i type 5 it registers as 'g5' and h becomes 'h6'  same for when i hit 5 and 6 ... no water damage... and never dropped.  is this keyboard fubared and should be replaced or what?  also numlock is OFF.
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: same in a live session? same in the guest account? same after power is removed and booted into a live session?
<arooni-mobile> whats a live session
<daftykins> booting from USB and selecting 'try'
<arooni-mobile> h6aprpens from a g5uest account
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: is it set to the right keyboard layout?
<nono_> hi i'm trying to setup my firewall and this is the script i am using and vpn connects but i dont have net please help http://askubuntu.com/questions/530088/ufw-for-openvpn
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, yes sir
<nono_> so can somone help me?
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> anyone know where the ubuntu pisg puts the config file?
<coolstar> hi I'm having an issue where everything freezes if I try enabling Compiz
<coolstar> I'm on xubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> MDTech-us_MAN: what is "pisg" ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> ActionParsnip: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/pisg.1.html
<squinty> pisg is a program which takes IRC logfiles and turns the into nice looking stats
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: check you have 3D acceleration enabled in your gpu
<nono_> can anyone help me with my ufw issue :(
<squinty> according to googling
<ActionParsnip> squinty: weird..
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: I think it's enabled. SuperTuxKart plays just fine
<squinty> ActionParsnip:  heh  my thougths too :P
<Ben64> MDTech-us_MAN: wherever you specify using the -co switch?
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: good test :-)
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: yeah, supertuxkart plays with no lag, so GPU acceleration is enabled
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: this is on the integrated Haswell graphics
<coolstar> Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA Controller])
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: not sure then tbh. You could switch to gnome shell and use that I guess. I'm not a fan of compiz and avoid it like paris hilton avoids talent
<MDTech-us_MAN> Ben64
<MDTech-us_MAN> I installed the apt package
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: I really want compiz just for the blur plugin :/
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: the intel driver installer on omgubuntu may help
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: the "Intel Graphics Installer for Linux" right?
<Ben64> MDTech-us_MAN: ok?
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: yeah that's all I got
<MDTech-us_MAN> Ben64, so, where does the apt package put it?
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: ok running it right now
<MDTech-us_MAN> evidently its not /etc
<bashful> ok im back. my laptop just crashed, did i miss any important info?
<coolstar> wow this thing takes forever to update the package cache
<coolstar> wonder why it's taking so long... apt-get update doesn't take this long
<Ben64> MDTech-us_MAN: it doesn't put it anywhere, you make it, and specify it with -co
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh...
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, how do i do a live session
<arooni-mobile> what do i need to download
<zacwalls> does it have to be overnight?
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone... i have a t420 with ubuntu 14.04 and when i type 5 it registers as 'g5' and h becomes 'h6'  same for when i hit 5 and 6 ... no water damage... and never dropped.  is this keyboard fubared and should be replaced or what?  also numlock is OFF.
<Ben64> arooni-mobile: does it happen in any other OS or boot cd
<arooni-mobile> i dont have another os
<arooni-mobile> other than virtualbox
<bubbasaures> arooni-mobile, No pluggable keybaords as a test?
<bubbasaures> oa*
<epyx> reseting an iShuffle in Ubuntu, is it possible?
 * epyx has not found anything on the nets
<arooni-mobile> bubbasaures, at my home i do
<arooni-mobile> what would it tell me if external keyboard works fine
<arooni-mobile> that the problem is only keyboard?B
<Ben64> arooni-mobile: make a linux livecd or something, sounds like a hardware problem
<postahub> hello
<bubbasaures> arooni-mobile, think about it for a minute.
<arooni-mobile> it would tell me its not ubuntus fault
<arooni-mobile> its purely a keyboard or a keyboard controller issue
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: figured it out, just had to stop compton from starting
<bubbasaures> arooni-mobile, It is a variable test, you start there looking for the answer.
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: nice :-)
<coolstar> hmm, compiz brings up a bug with whisker menu :/
<coolstar> oh well I guess I'll just edit whisker menu's code since I already forked it
<ActionParsnip> Compiz is a joke
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: what's wrong with compiz?
<yabbes> isnt compiz a part of new ubuntu releases already out of the bxo?
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: seen too many issues with it for some worthless eyecandy and a small few useful features.
<ActionParsnip> yabbes: not here :-)
<bubbasaures> yabbes, the ubuntu desktop unity yes.
<yabbes> yeah in unity
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: if only blur could be added to compton then I wouldn't want compiz xD
 * yabbes uses unity
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: compiz seems to run pretty nicely on this $200 laptop though
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: is it not in gnome shell (for example)
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: I use xfce though
<pedahzur> Have an odd one I've not seen before.  According to the output of dpkg -L lighttpd, the files files /etc/cron.d/lighttpd and /etc/logrotate.d/lighttpd should exist.  However, those files are not in place after an apt-get install.  I even tried re-installing, and they still aren't there.  This is 14.04.1. Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: I'm an openbox guy. No DE, not even a DM :-)
<Kira9204> its been a long time since i had any issues with unity, but fullscreen applications in particular have had a history of bad behaviour
<Kira9204> *compiz
<Kira9204> i personally think Cannonical should had went with something in the style of Luna/Elementary OS tho
<ActionParsnip> Or dtuck to the same as gnome. .
<HerrBanano> anyone care to help me with some questions about unity and maybe switching it to gnome?
<bubbasaures> HerrBanano, You can have both unity the gnome shell and fallback.
<cinimoon> had sound in precise, no sound in trusty
<ActionParsnip> cinimoon: did you upgrade from precise to trusty?
<HerrBanano> gnome shell is unity with the look of gnome, correct?
<ActionParsnip> HerrBanano: it uses mutter as WM instead of Compiz
<bubbasaures> HerrBanano, Not quite unity is on top of gnome 3 unity is a plugin in compiz the shell is the gnome 3 desktop
<HerrBanano> so the fallback is just bare gnome as-is, am i right?
<cinimoon> ActionParsnip: barley, I went through many partial upgrades of quantal,raring,and saucy to get here (videocard issue)
<bubbasaures> HerrBanano, A pseudo gnome 2 is the look
<bubbasaures> HerrBanano, pics all over the web and info.
<ActionParsnip> cinimoon: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* ~/.config/pulse*
<ActionParsnip> cinimoon: wait a few seconds after you run the command and then try some sounds
<LinuxGold> I am seeing strange behavior with sudo su
<LinuxGold> when I sudo su, it hangs.  when I used ctrl d, it successfully went into root
<cinimoon> ActionParsnip: still nosound
<bubbasaures> LinuxGold, try sudo -i really not often is this needed
<squinty> HerrBanano:  might want to check out   gnome-session-flashback  description.  it can be installed without uninstalling unity and selected as an alternate desktop from the lightdm log in
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGold: or sudo -s
<LinuxGold> never had problem with sudo su until now that it changed somehow
<ActionParsnip> cinimoon: if you run: alsamixer ,are all levels maxed and unmuted?
<LinuxGold> sudo -s works -- but sudo -i have same effect as sudo su
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: wow turns out they removed the blur plugin from compiz :/
<HerrBanano> i found that option, but i don't want to have to select a desktop every time i boot. squinty
<bubbasaures> LinuxGold, general linux command not really at home in ubuntu
<HerrBanano> any workaround for that?
<LinuxGold> ok
<coolstar> ok back to compton/xf4wm4 it is
<coolstar> *xf4wm
<squinty> HerrBanano: once you select it the first time it will become the default desktop
<HerrBanano> maybe pm if that's easier cause i realise this is a bit of a noob question
<HerrBanano> ah thanks
<HerrBanano> that s probably all i need to know
<bubbasaures> HerrBanano, When you have more than one desktop, the login defaults to the one running on shutdown.
<HerrBanano> my laptop-turned-desktop is turning into a bit of a dinosaur and i feel unity isn t contributing to it's performance
<squinty> HerrBanano:  I had it installed on another box for awhile... didn't run into any problems with it. :)
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGold: why not prefix the commands you want to run as root, with sudo
<bubbasaures> HerrBanano, You might want to lighter than like lubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGold: it has a grace period so you don't need to type your password for every command
<HerrBanano> tbh if it wasn' t for ubuntu this thing would've gone out the window 3 years ago
<ActionParsnip> HerrBanano: there are plenty of other distributions. Many existing before Ubuntu
<cinimoon>  ActionParsnip: nothing muted. master and headphone maxed. PCM near maxed to green (not red)
<squinty> HerrBanano:  might also want to consider the MATE desktop
<HerrBanano> i'm aware of that ActionParsnip, thanks though
<ActionParsnip> cinimoon: use F6 to switch devices.  Scroll hard to the right
<ActionParsnip> HerrBanano: so, you could have installed one of those instead of Ubuntu if Ubuntu didn't exist
<bubbasaures> more linux OS's than our local planet groups and their moons by a long shot.
<HerrBanano> first distro i tried was ubuntu and since it has always worked perfectly for me i haven't tried anything else, ActionParsnip.
<coolstar> wow this is impressive
<HerrBanano> well that was unfortunate
<coolstar> xubuntu uses less disk space than chrome os
<cinimoon> CD, Mic Phone, Aux were turned down. no effect in turning them up
#ubuntu 2015-11-30
<Guest23925> hey just got ubuntu running on the macbook. someone suggested there's something i can install to get the broadcom wifi working?
<Gallomimia2> hey just got ubuntu running on the macbook. someone suggested there's something i can install to get the broadcom wifi working?
<Gallomimia2> pardon doublepost
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Gallomimia2> thanks lotuspsychje not exactly sure what path to take. the first step revealed that b43-pci-bridge is in use, but nothing is working
<Gallomimia2> interesting. the GUI software settings is giving me options
<daftykins> Gallomimia2: identify the chipset involved.
<daftykins> lspci
<Gallomimia2> its the bcm4322 and the gui window from settings is letting me install nvidia drivers and broadcom. it'll do it right after the massive main updates are done
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: wich ubuntu version did you get on your macbook?
<daftykins> Gallomimia2: nah reboot then go back there
<mystupidnick> im trying "apt-get purge emacsen-common" which results in a unmet dependencies problem: kdelibs5-plugins depends of: libenchant1c2a (>= 1.6.0)
<mystupidnick> any idea how i can resolve that problem or debug the cause of it?
<daftykins> you had other crap going on; "sudo dpkg -r emacsen-common" would probably ignore your other problems
<daftykins> but really you should just fix those
<k1l> yes, that sounds more like there is another (maybe old) depency error still there
<mystupidnick> daftykins: i've already tried apt-get -f install, apt-get autoclean, dpkg --reconfigure -a which is what i can think of
<mystupidnick> daftykins: dpkg -r .. doesnt work because dictinaries-common depends on emacsen-common
<daftykins> well that's nice and all, but i can't see their output from here
<mystupidnick> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13568286/ has the commands outputs
<Guest7206> guys, can't boot Kali from live usb on ubuntu. Any input?
<daftykins> Guest7206: yep...
<daftykins> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<daftykins> Guest7206: not supported here
<Guest> hey daftykins
<Guest> unfortunately, guest is an unspecified handle
<Guest> so all these messages lit up my IRC client
<Guest> but I am not their target
<daftykins> i would not recommend being in here called that.
<daftykins> i'd apologise, but that was extremely unwise of you
<daftykins> about as good as being called 'ubuntu'
<Gallomimia> well. my mission seemed a failure. upon rebooting with proprietary nvidia drivers i get the black screen. as usual (same as on my other system)
<jason__> Gallomimia, where did you get the drivers?
<Gallomimia> added them with GUI software & updates
<jason__> Gallomimia, try the ones from the nvidia website. I've had better luck with them.
<Gallomimia> so it clearly picked one with no input from me
<Gallomimia> you have? mine has always blown up with that
<Gallomimia> but first things first. any suggestions on getting it to boot with something visible? it's a macbook pro, and i had to try twice to get it to boot back into macos
<Gallomimia> i don't get to see any grub as it is, or able to select any safemode
<Bray90820> How would I change the mount point of a drive
<daftykins> permanent mounts, edit /etc/fstab...
<Bray90820> daftykins: Thanks
<Gallomimia2> oh the wifi works! i'm on a livecd with automatic drivers
<daftykins> didn't you install already o0
<Gallomimia2> i need a tip for changing the drivers of the system installed on the internal drive
<Gallomimia2> well no daftykins the video wouldn't work when i tried rebooting before
<daftykins> ah from installing the nvidia? yeah not hugely surprised
<Gallomimia2> nor i. its the same grief i have on the desktop
<Gallomimia2> still a farcry better than dealing with an ati card
<daftykins> :D *AMD
<daftykins> well if you want to fix your install, just boot to recovery, then run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* "
<daftykins> no need to reinstall
<Gallomimia2> that doesn't work out at all. there's no "recovery" option in this case
<daftykins> should be if you pass to GRUB properly to get the menu
<Gallomimia2> so some suggestions on that process would be welcome.
<Gallomimia2> yeah that'd be great. any suggestions on how to see grub?
<daftykins> it's hidden as default, so you'd need to hold left shift after selecting ubuntu, depends if you've used rEFInd or just using the hold-alt-after-chime method
<Gallomimia2> alt after chime method
<Gallomimia2> i'll try the left-shift. except the ubuntu install isn't showing up in that case
<daftykins> o0 you probably want rEFInd
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Gallomimia2> thanks for that so far.
<Gallomimia2> say thats some useful information about 10.10 using some LVM2
<Gallomimia2> i was seriously wondering where the smeg the two additional partitions on my drive came from
<daftykins> i avoid LVM
<Durren> Hello! I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem? I'm pretty new. I just installed Ubuntu over Windows 10, but every time I reboot/turn on my computer I get sent to grub. I then have to set the root and prefix to load Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<AbuDhar> daftykins: why?
<filadome_> how can i launch KDE from xterm VNC Debian?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. In network manager applet, I see a wifi called "DIRECT-" with full strength, which my phone and a windows laptop don't see. If I do "iw wlan0 scan" in the terminal, it doesn't list that wifi though. Any ideas where it could come from?
<filadome_> is it possible to run xfce through VNC? http://imgur.com/IR5e90E
<Gallomimia> okay first.... rEFInd is awesome!!
<Dun_> Hello, I am planning on joining google code in for ubuntu, and I was wondering whether or not I should prepare with a knowledge base of QML/C++ or HTML5/CSS/Javacript
<Gallomimia> second, booting to safemode was hard. took 3 tries
<Gallomimia> Dun_: depends what you want to do. programs or websites?
<Dun_> Programs
<Gallomimia> the former then
<Gallomimia> tho i'll admit i don't know what qml is
<Gallomimia> anyway, the third thing i need to say is... upon booting in safemode, my macbook pro still has a black screen. due to nvidia drivers. need some help in shutting them off using recovery mode
<Joral> why would kvm-ok show that my cpu does not support virtualization when its a newer A-Series APU that does support amd-v?
<frostschutz> never heard of kvm-ok before
<Joral> frostschutz, following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation to debug my xen installation
<OerHeks> Joral, what cpu / APU exactly? maybe you have to turn it on in the bios?
<Joral> OerHeks, A8-6600k, and it virtualbox in windows recognized amd-v, but not kvm in linux.
<OerHeks> kvm in linux on bare metal, or kvm in linux on virtualbox?
<Joral> OerHeks, Bare metal.  My ultimate goal is to have windows running as a domU for my son with the ability to have a "backend" of linux running on bare metal.
<Joral> OerHeks, was simply pointing out that virtualbox on my windows install was able to detect and use amd-v which makes me think that the issue is in my current configuration and not bios.
<OerHeks> Joral, jups, else windows could not detect it, so no bios issue/upgrade needed
<OerHeks> i have no clue, find no simular bugs
<Joral> OerHeks, I followed the steps in that link and it says that if I get the result that it gave me then the cpu does not support svm, but according to the wiki amd-v is amd's implementation of svm and my proc supports amd-v so it should work but its not.
<Joral> OerHeks, the only other thing I can think is that xen is not passing the cpu flags to dom0 properly but that seems like a doubtful longshot given the popularity of amd cpus for virtualization
<Joral> ok, going to reboot out of the hypervisor and see if that changes things.
<OerHeks> Joral, no, amd-v works here http://imgur.com/e49FhQM
<axwhy> hi, how to costumize multi touch on 15.10?
<Gallomimia> hey i've got a macbook pro with ubuntu 14.10.3 installed. i installed the nvidia proprietary driver and now it boots to a black screen, even in failsafeX mode thru recovery mode. can anyone give me a hint on how to disable it?
<Gallomimia> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Joral> so I can now confirm that booting directly into ubuntu kvm-ok detects that kvm will work and lsmod shows the kvm and kvm_amd modules loaded.  The issue pops up when I boot into the hypervisor (which is ironically when I need kvm)
<mikeypizano> does anyone know if it is possible to install avant window manager on 15.10 mate?
<OerHeks> avant window manager? url ?
<OerHeks> all i know is avant window NAVIGATOR.
<mikeypizano> sorry, meant navigator
<OerHeks> Nope, https://launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive/ubuntu/ppa nor https://launchpad.net/~awn-core/+archive/ubuntu/ppa have packages for trusty or higher
<mikeypizano> i tried cairo dock, plank and docky, cairo seemed to work way i wanted it to but glitchy
<mikeypizano> what i am mainly looking for is for something simple, like docky or plank, that would work a bit more like windows 7/8/10
<mikeypizano> like when hovering above pidgin, it would show what windows are open, cairo did this but it would get real glitchy on me
<Gallomimia> argh. boot problems are so frustrating :(
<Gallomimia> after seeing the number of times i need to use nomodeset, and the number of times i've seen others told to use nomodeset, i can't help but wonder why its an option at all. why isn't it the default?
<mikeypizano> the worst are intermitent problems imo
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> my other system doesn't produce consistent results when i try to boot it
<mikeypizano> my favorite problems though are when it comes to something like engines, where you have one of the problems that is common to many issues and you have no idea what one you have
<Gallomimia> seriously no one knows how to disable the video drivers without being able to boot normally? i am having grief. i can't even get recovery mode to show video now
<k1l> Gallomimia: does nomodeset work or not?
<Gallomimia> i just tried that in grub options pre-boot and no.
<k1l> Gallomimia: you said it did work. did you change the drivers?
<Gallomimia> but i added a lot of things as per: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Maverick
<Gallomimia> yes
<k1l> so you had a working solution with nomodeset. then added a lot of other stuff and it doesnt work now?
<Gallomimia> no. it worked until i installed driver
<k1l> you see that its for the 10.10 ubuntu which is now 5 years old?
<k1l> there has changed a lot in kernels and drivers since then
<Gallomimia> ah. i'll forget about that thenh
<Gallomimia> anyway, i installed proprietary driver, now it's black-screen. no brightness
<Gallomimia> i'd really really like to un-install it. and i'd like to do it without blasting that partition and reinstalling from the USB stick
<Gallomimia> or not un-install, but disable till i can get the thing to boot
<Gallomimia> i'll give it a go with nomodeset in grub and nothing else
<Gallomimia> k1l: nomodeset does not change the result.
<Gallomimia> the ubuntu splash shows, the loading indicators fill immediately, and then the display turns OFF. it doesn't go blank
<gee111> can ntfs be converted to linux?
<Gallomimia> um... define "converted"
<k1l> gee111: you mean without loosing all the data inside that partition?
<Joral>  does xen simply use the dom0 kernel, or is there another kernel option I am missing?
<Gallomimia> gee111 something happening?
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: What are the dangers of updating GTK+? My Ubuntu 14.04 is using 3.10 and the latest stable release is 3.18. Can someone explain?
<k1l> VictoriaXOXO: breaking all your ubuntu :)
<OerHeks> VictoriaXOXO, if you say stable, test it :-D > https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l: Why does everything break? :(
<OerHeks> let us know what breaks.
<Gallomimia> because if it didn't, people who love to fix things would be bored and kill themselves :(
<k1l> VictoriaXOXO: changing the gtk version on a gnome based desktop is quite a heavy change. so there is the risk that quite a lot wont work properly afterwards. if you have a PPA or such that keep track of all the depencies it can work.
<k1l> VictoriaXOXO: but then i ask myself why you are on 14.04 if you want to change that much and make it unstable again.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l: Oh, okay. I guess I'll just keep my current theme then. :P
<axwhy> anyone know how to change multi touch behaviour?
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l: No, I just found ONE theme (for once) that I liked.
<VictoriaXOXO> I usually never changes things.
<axwhy> ie current four finger swipe is launching dash, i want this action to swipe workspace/desktop
<k1l> VictoriaXOXO: thats like changing the car just for the colour :)
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l: But what if the color is aaaaaaaawesome?
<VictoriaXOXO> Brb.
<kanha> Hi, My ubuntu 14.04 hangs when I opens any application, after booting. When is used 'top' command I found that '.ruby.bin' is using 98% of cpu resource. Is this the problem why my system hangs? And how can I fix it?
<SlidingHorn> kanha, sounds like you have a ruby-based program that's bogging you down.  Do you recall installing anything that required you to add ruby?
<imthenachoman> hey guys. so i am installing ubuntu on my personal/home media server. it'll have plex home theather and owncloud running on it. i'm tossed on which one to use. i know 14.04 LTS it the recommended but then 16.04 comes out soon and i'm wondering how easy it'll be to upgrade from 14.04 vs 15.10
<SlidingHorn> imthenachoman, typically, LTS releases are made to roll from one to the next
<k1l> from 14.04 to 15.10 is not that easy. . but you can go from 14.04 to 16.04 on the LTS upgrade once 16.04.1 is released.
<k1l> so either you install 15.10 now and make the upgrade to 16.04, or you install 14.04 and make the LTS upgrade later.
<Lewoco__> What is an app that creates a notification area icon? I need one for testing purposes...
<mloza> Hi, I'm using MATE as DE. I change the default mate-screensaver with xscreensaver and now the Lock Screen button in the System menu is not working. How do I modify the command underneath the Lock Screen button?
<TSS> when is 16.04 set to be released?
<k1l> TSS: in april 2016
<k1l> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Doonz> Hey everyone im having trouble with ocale settings. I have a init.d script that runs with out any errors. The script is set to use my user name in it. When i log in to the shell under my user name my locales are fine. But when the script does it the locales are set correctly. How or who does that script run under also can i just put in the locale settings in it to run? Ubuntu Server 14.04
<sloth> hello, I installed twily's style for firefox, but i'm not sure how to bring back the url bar
<sloth> join arch-linux
<sloth> sorry
<goaog> i removed systemd and rebooted, is dbus why mouse and keyboard don't work in X (tty works)?
<Austin_Wall_> daftykins: For some reason the kernel didn't update when I upgraded to 15.04
<Austin_Wall_> Just thought I'd let you know that everything is working much better now that I've updated it lol
<Gallomimia> i have some success! ubuntu running on my macbook and using broadcom wifi
<Dat> i need to find away to install my printer
<Dat> well all-in-one printer
<Dat> Gallomimia: why did you install ubuntu on your macbook
<Gallomimia> because i came home one day to a macbook with 8gb of ram, running only firefox, mail, and steam, and the thing was swapping hard and wouldn't play me a video that i'd already loaded in streaming
<Gallomimia> i found 4 processes eating hundreds of megs each doing nothing about system updates
<Gallomimia> i'd been meaning to get the ubuntu installed for months now, but that was the last straw.
<Dat> oic
<Gallomimia> now. there's the question of whether to get the proprietary nvidia driver installed
<Gallomimia> the last time i put that in, the display shutdown and i ended up reinstalling
<Gallomimia> which involves some time spent sitting next to the DSL modem wired into it :(
<Gallomimia> stupid broadcom....
<Dat> ;/
<Gallomimia> imagine the day when no one will use closed source software ever. anyone who makes hardware that's closed source gets laughed at
<auzty_> hello, why my ubuntu grub cannot find the grub.cfg file?
<auzty_> i always get grub cli when starting my notebook
<auzty_> i always get grub cli when starting my notebook
<Gallomimia> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Gallomimia> if i install flash as ubottu suggested, will i need to restart the firefox browser?
<nakedpwr> hey everyone
<nakedpwr> i really have a question and i researched it out and i cant find a solution.
<Gallomimia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nakedpwr> i am using an asus eeepc netbook and have installed ubuntu mat 15.10 but have no sound.
<Gallomimia> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<nakedpwr> i looked there
<nakedpwr> i didnt see a sound fix.
<Gallomimia> i knew there was something special about that! yeah. there's reams of info. and a whole nother channel
<jtreminio> Evening all. If I have a key fragment like 3D624A3B how do I fetch the full string?
<Gallomimia> nakedpwr: you now know more than me about this. sorry i wasn't more helpful
<Gallomimia> jtreminio: you "have" it? where's the full key?
<jtreminio> Gallomimia: this is what I have: http://pastie.org/10591431
<Gallomimia> i'd think you'll want to use grep or sed
<jtreminio> But I need the full 41-character fingerprint
<jtreminio> I can't seem to find it listed on keys.gnupg.net, either.
<Gallomimia> right on. now i have a laptop that runs ubuntu, works with my wifi and bluetooth headphones, and runs videos in flash player.
<Gallomimia> i still need to get a proprietary nvidia driver to work and get steam to run. and i'd like to find a way to get the buttons on my headphones to pause whatever i'm watching
<hateball> Gallomimia: are you on 15.10? the nvidia driver should show up in the driver installer gui
<Gallomimia> no it's 14.04.3
<hateball> Well, it should show there as well
<hateball> Gallomimia: you can also run "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" in a terminal
<hateball> that will list if there are drivers available
<Gallomimia> and indeed the driver does show up there. and the last time i tried it wound up with a screen that shut off before boot finished, and ended up reinstalling the entire partition
<hateball> Gallomimia: what card is it?
<Gallomimia> 320m
<hateball> Gallomimia: are you using a macbook?
<Gallomimia> yessir
<Gallomimia> i'd say it's going pretty well so far.
<Gallomimia> and the graphics are doing just fine without any 3d programs involved with neavou (sp?)
<hateball> Yeah
<hateball> Gallomimia: Which driver version did you try to activate?
<Gallomimia> the top of the list. it was proprietary, newest version. said (tested)
<hateball> Gallomimia: I think 340 is the latest one that supports the 320m card
<Gallomimia> okay well i have a good quantity of experience with installs being completely worthless after installing a driver like this, so let me ask you first. do you have any suggestions on un-installing the driver should  it fail to work?
<hateball> Yep, seems any more recent than that and it's 4xx and up that are supported only
<Gallomimia> since i have yet another system with nvidia card giving me black-screen to fix next
<hateball> Gallomimia: You could install the driver using "sudo apt-get install nvidia-340", if it fails to load X properly after that you can switch to a tty with ctrl+alt+f1 and log in. then "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-340" and it should go back to nouevea
<hateball> damn spelling
<Gallomimia> oh yeah that'll help
<Gallomimia> i think.... let's try it!
<Gallomimia> hm. it works with my external keyboard. but not the built in
<hateball> I have zero experience with apple hardware so I don't know if it has any other form of weirdness
<Gallomimia> k here goes
<Gallomimia> yeah the keyboard is wonky cause it has a slightly different alt key, then there's the command key, and it has Fn too cause it's a lappy
<Gallomimia> uh. now obviously i should be rebooting after this driver change? or can i try it without
<hateball> Gallomimia: you have to reboot for kernel modules to loda
<Gallomimia> first i'll install rEFInd
<Gallomimia> re-install, since ubuntu installer nuked it
<Gallomimia> okay. here's hoping.
<eatingthenight> Environment variables seem like they are not being respected with logging in with notty. For instance I have in my ~/.ssh/environment file a CCACHE_DIR=/something set
<eatingthenight> but it keeps using $HOME/.ccache
<eatingthenight> even though i can clearly see when running ssh host 'env'
<eatingthenight> that CCACHE_DIR is set
<Gallomimia> hateball: unfortunately both of your theories have failed to produce. the nvidia driver yeilded the expected results: the screen turns off. and there's nothing i can seem to do to get a commandline prompt and take the driver out
<hateball> Gallomimia: ctrl+alt+f1 is blank as well?
<Gallomimia> i think i've miscommunicated
<Gallomimia> the screen is not blank....
<Gallomimia> it is OFF
<hateball> oh
<hateball> Gallomimia: can you boot to recovery console?
<Gallomimia> that i've had some trouble getting going
<Gallomimia> and i'm disadvantaged because this is my only running computer to check irc or browsers with
<Gallomimia> so, what should i do if i can? i suppose... apt-get remove
<hateball> Gallomimia: yes, "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-340"
<hateball> Gallomimia: that should kill the nvidia blob and take nouveau off blacklist
<Gallomimia> ok. then i have the theory that there's some bug changing it to brightness zero, and everything else is working great
<hateball> Gallomimia: As I said I have zero experience with apple hardware, I dont know if there are some specific gotchas
<hateball> Gallomimia: a google gave http://askubuntu.com/questions/269726/ubuntu-12-10-nvidia-geforce-320m-macbook-mid-2010-white-clamshell
<hateball> Gallomimia: suggesting the blob only works with legacy bios mode, but I have no idea if that is accurate
<OerHeks> If it is the gforce 320m, here is a xorg line " Option  "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"  in the wiki, for macbook, not sure it will work for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Trusty
<hateball> Gallomimia: You could liveboot and edit the xorg.conf as suggested ^
<kpo_yudi> Megafinance
<LucyParsons> Megafauna
<Gallomimia> phew. finally got the proprietary drivers out of there
<Gallomimia> think i'll give up on the steam and the video drivers for now. i can always boot into mac to play things.
<Kartagis> is avconv giving me [buffer @ 0x8dfe020] Invalid pixel format string '-1' because my .mkv has got a video codec unknown to my system?
<ubuntu_25> hola
<ubuntu_25> q tal
<ubuntu_25> :D
<ameurux> ih
<ameurux> hi
<MichaelHabib> ameurux: ih is fine, I can read RtL
<ameurux> lol
<MichaelHabib> was that lol  RtL or LtR ?
<ameurux> :d
<MichaelHabib> Off topic question, which PMS and CRM do you use ? doing some research but they all claim to be "the best" so want to get some feedback from people who actually  use these softwares.
<MichaelHabib> PMS (Projects Management Software)
<Kartagis> is avconv giving me [buffer @ 0x8dfe020] Invalid pixel format string '-1' because my .mkv has got a video codec unknown to my system?
<k1l> that sort of experience exchange is better suited into #ubuntu-offtopic MichaelHabib
<MichaelHabib> k1l: ok thanks :)
<dimitry7> hi guys
<dimitry7> pear.php.net is down
<dimitry7> its urgent that i install the DB module, I have my site down and DB is missing
<OerHeks> dimitry7, yes, it is down, there is one way to get what you need, internet archive, last snapshot 26 oct >> https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://pear.php.net/
<dimitry7> OerHeks, thank you man!!!
<OerHeks> have fun!
<dimitry7> :D
<dimitry7> U 2!!
<OerHeks> .. where the streets have nóóó name ...
<Gallomimia> any easy way to get a nat go on ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> sweet. got t
<mike25_> Where can I find help pages for virtualizing 14.04 in LXC? I could only find how to install lxc in ubuntu, including on the lts guide frmo ubuntu.com. I want the opposite.
<`rag> how can you tell which program is causing a problem
<sysop-rick> Hi! i have a minor issue and i know that it does not have anything to do with Ubuntu but i will ask the question anyways for guideline purpose.
<sysop-rick> i have a Freenas machine, and within that machine i have a Seagate hard drive that is about to break. Today i bought a Western Digital 3TB Red (It's been made to be used in a NAS environment/NAS machine)
<sysop-rick> what is the way to do/most efficient way to move all my information from the broken drive to the new fresh one
<sysop-rick> is it to mount my broken hard drive with some kind of ZFS libraries on my Macbook and then use rsync to send all information to my new imported/new formatted ZFS drive?
<Myrtti> dSkinS [~asd@cable-192.222.221.42.electronicbox.net] has joined #freenode
<Myrtti> 102431 ❁,- GodSkinS [~asd@cable-192.222.221.42.electronicbox.net] has quit [Changing host]
<Myrtti> oof
<Myrtti> sorry
<Aaran> I seem to have broken my cups install
<Aaran> I can go to http://localhost:631/ which loads fine but if I try to enter http://localhost:631/admin I get a page that just says "Not Found"
<miroesq> I just installed Ubuntu 14 with KDE and am while I can see some wifi networks, I can not see my home network.
<pineapple1> Hi trying to write a bash script and using $$ pid. Not sure how to run the script so I get the same $$ value each time I run it
<l7l> hi, could someone give me a hint on how to install a server, where multiple users can connect via rdp and login to their -individual- workspace? Has anyone experiences on  how to dimension such a server memory/cpu wise? thanks in advance
<cliGeezer> miroesq: when you see the list of wifi networks, did you see where it says more networks right below..there will be more in the list
<miroesq> cliGeezer: didn't see that, but i will look at it again. thank you
<akik> l7l: i recommend x2go for that use case
<l7l> akik: many thanks! do you have experience with that?
<l7l> akik: like memory usage for each connection?
<akik> l7l: it depends on the desktop environment you are using
<akik> l7l: for kde, i think it was something like 300-400 megabytes per connection
<l7l> akik: ah ok, great
<akik> l7l: x2go uses only ssh for connectivity and you can use ssh keys for authentication
<l7l> akik: as it is a research environment for non cs-students, i thought about using http://guac-dev.org/
<akik> l7l: did you try that already?
<l7l> no but i will have a look at it
<l7l> i just dont have any experiences on how to dimension the system specification
<l7l> akik: and it looks pretty easy to use on the client side
<miroesq> cliGeezer: I don't have a button that says more. this is ubuntu 14, but it is running on an armv7 machine
<OerHeks> miroesq, you should have, "more networks"
<miroesq> cliGeezer: I can pastebin a pic. I have a little icon of a wall socket and a wire coming out of it on the bottom right of my desktop. when i click on it, i see my wired connection, one wireless network, an option to connect to hidden wi-fi networks, option to create new wifi network and vpn connections, that's it
<RicardoHasudunga> hey all
<RicardoHasudunga> how to install application fromsoftware center on ubuntu old version?ubuntu karmic koala 9.10
<HeisenbergsDog> lol wtf
<RicardoHasudunga> why?
<OerHeks> RicardoHasudunga, that version is EOL, don't use it.
<RicardoHasudunga> why?
<lotuspsychje> !karmic | RicardoHasudunga
<ubottu> RicardoHasudunga: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<HeisenbergsDog> RicardoHasudunga, why are you running such an old ubuntu?
<RicardoHasudunga> because i have cd of ubuntu karmickoala
<OerHeks> servers are down, to make space for supported versions
<HeisenbergsDog> so? leech wily, burn it
<RicardoHasudunga> so?i can't install application fromubuntu karmic koala? :(
<RicardoHasudunga> from software center
<RicardoHasudunga> no i purchase that cd
<SlidingHorn> RicardoHasudunga, ubuntu is completely free...always has been
<HeisenbergsDog> yeah
<HeisenbergsDog> i strongly suggest to download the newest
<HeisenbergsDog> which is wily, i think
<HeisenbergsDog> remember, wolves eat koalas for breakfast
<SlidingHorn> touché
<Yerm> hey all
<castle_> hello dears
<castle_> i'm new on ubuntu
<castle_> i want to ask that
<castle_> can i install iis on ubunut like windows iis
<jpds> castle_: No, use an actual web server like apache2/nginx
<castle_> ok . its mean we cant use asp on ubuntu i think
<HeisenbergsDog> nginx...works but sucks
<jpds> castle_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/184243/how-to-run-asp-net-in-ubuntu-using-apache
<HeisenbergsDog> apache2 ftw!
<castle_> thank you dears
<jpds> castle_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ModMono
<Guest42738> Hi
<Yerm> i use ubuntu 9.10 why i cant install application from software center
<reinecath> @search Stiles
<axwhy> hi all
<command-line> Yo
<TJ-> !eol | Yerm
<ubottu> Yerm: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<axwhy> i got a message like apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0" whats this meaning?
<command-line> What the heck ?
<axwhy> its spamming my syslog
<Yerm> so? i cant install apps from ubuntu software center ? :'(
<command-line> Who would they post that message ?
<HeisenbergsDog> Yerm, because its years-after-eol already
<HeisenbergsDog> upgrade.
<command-line> No mor support
<TJ-> axwhy: 'apparmor' provides application containment; preventing it accessing directories and files it ought not. That is defined by a per-application profile. It seems that 'media-scanner' is trying to scan where it isn't allowed by the profile
<axwhy> TJ-: oh i see, media scanner try to scan my ntfs directory. how to slove this?
<chiefahol> what is media scanner?
<TJ-> !info mediascanner2.0
<ubottu> mediascanner2.0 (source: mediascanner2): Media scanner package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.107+15.10.20150922.1-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 67 kB, installed size 252 kB
<axwhy> chiefahol: i think its like service for caching media content ie movie
<axwhy> it safe to removing this package?
<HeisenbergsDog> bad english, but yes
<axwhy> thanks, brb im rebooting. sorry for my english, english not my native language :)
<HeisenbergsDog> wb axwhy
<command-line> Poor grammar
<axwhy> thanks all
<command-line> Learn correct grammar
<axwhy> command-line: please teach me :)
<HeisenbergsDog> command-line, grammar is overrated
<chiefahol> english is hard, you speak very well axwhy :)
<huwjr> i have ~70 wordpress sites on a shared hosting server - anyone have any ideas why on earth they’re so slow? time to first byte is SO random - sometimes 0.2 secs sometimes 10, 20 ,30seconds!
<command-line> No your one hundred percent wrong.
<HeisenbergsDog> how do you know, chiefahol
<HeisenbergsDog> this is irc
<chiefahol> Perhaps the other VMs are stressing the physical hardware!
<chiefahol> how do i know? i failed highschool english, english is lame, numbers are honestly easier
<command-line> And you display awful word usage.
<HeisenbergsDog> "speaking" is something entirely different
<command-line> So there fore you know poor grammar bro ski
<chiefahol> speaking and writing and english seem related to me but OK
<HeisenbergsDog> heh
<OerHeks> guys, move the language talk to #ubuntu-offtopic, keep this channel free for support, thanks.
<chiefahol> well, i'm glad my english is bothering you :D because i'm not trying to improve it lolol
<chiefahol> oops
<command-line> Yup your defending your lack of english.
<chiefahol> adamantly
<command-line> Sucks to be you sir.
<HeisenbergsDog> good idea OerHeks
<command-line> You should learn it.
<chiefahol> hatred hurts the hater more than the hated
<chiefahol> im fine :D
<command-line> Im not hating.
<OerHeks> !ot | command-line chiefahol
<ubottu> command-line chiefahol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<command-line> Not this bot again.
<axwhy> btw, after removing media scanner, my laptop feel little bit faster.
<command-line> This room. Always uses this bot
<OerHeks> then stop it, command-line, you have been asked nicely.
<huwjr> i have ~70 wordpress sites on a shared hosting server - anyone have any ideas why on earth they’re so slow? time to first byte is SO random - sometimes 0.2 secs sometimes 10, 20 ,30seconds!
<command-line> Excuse me ?
<cfhowlett> huwjr, ask wordpress support
<cfhowlett> or your hosting company
<command-line> Stay in your own lane
<huwjr> what the fuck will wordpress know about ubuntu?
<axwhy> !powerd
<command-line> Language
<cfhowlett> huwjr, 1.  drop the profanity.   2. drop the attitude.
<command-line> Yes
<huwjr> telling me to RTFM isn’t helping
<command-line> Thats nice
<cfhowlett> your attitude isn't helping you.  ===> /ignore applied
<command-line> Iggy time
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<axwhy> one more question what is "powerd.service" ?
<command-line> Its plugged in
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/powerd
<command-line> Kinda simple
<axwhy> why the service failed to start?
<command-line> Smh
<command-line> Dont know dont care
<OerHeks> axwhy, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-touch, as it is a phone service.
<axwhy> OerHeks:  hmm it strange.. im not using ubuntu-touch,im using 15.10 on laptop. why this service exists?
<command-line> Noob
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | command-line, stop it.
<ubottu> command-line, stop it.: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<command-line> Ok whater
<command-line> Jokes not allowed says big brother. Boom smash bam !
 * cfhowlett adds another - tool - to /ignore
<pikapi> yo I have to insert usb twice to have it mounted
<pikapi> why so?
<kvmcrash> hi, how and where report bug that Ubuntu 15 amd64 crashes in kvm very early when booting the install cd?
<pikapi> now I got angry
<pikapi> so I removed usb while it was being written to
<kvmcrash> ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso - this image crashes when run as:  qemu-system-x86_64 -hda ubuntu-sda.img   -cdrom ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<command-line> Report it
<iggy_> hi, i'm new to ubuntu, can someone tell me if it's possible to run virtualmachine in fullscreen but in dedicated workspace? i would like to easily switch between the two and have the as closes feel to native win usage
<axwhy> gtg, thanks all
<ikonia> iggy_: should be doable, just maximise the spice/vnc/whatever window and do it one per workstation
<ikonia> I guess it depends on what hypervisor you're using
<iggy_> also I have some problems setting up graphic card in virtualbox, is it possible to set full passtrough or something to get more power to it? currently i'm limited to 256mb
<ikonia> I don't believe so
<ikonia> although to be fair, 256mb is a fair ammount of video pass through
<_Avocado_> hi guys
<_Avocado_> 15.04 or 14.04?
<iggy_> ok, next question, i would also like to separate my workspaces as much as possible, for example to have a dedicated set of icons in launcher for each workspace, is that possible?
<baizon> _Avocado_: 15.10
<hateball> _Avocado_: 15.04 will be EOL soon, so 15.10 if anything. 14.04 if you prefer a more sta(b)le release
<iggy_> my ideal setup would be [1] system use [2] personal/browsing/etc. [3] development [4] win7 in vbox
<iggy_> whenever i switch workspace and click on some icon in launcher i get switched back to some other workspace
<chiefahol> 15 is a short term testing distro isn't it?
<chiefahol> i'd stick with 14
<blackflow> Hello. Ubuntu 15.10 does not respect /etc/hosts. What can I do about it?
<chiefahol> what do you mean by "does not respect"
<blackflow> I mean I added a host entry like I've been adding to /etc/hosts for the past decade, and whatever I try to do with the hostname, I get NXDOMAIN.
<blackflow> eh, nvm, resetting the network fixed it.
<forme> Question: If I want to run Plex server on a headless Ubuntu server installed on an usb stick will I have performance issues with the plex server? The media is stored on a nas, so the locations are network based for read/write.
<cfhowlett> !server | forme,
<ubottu> forme,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<jackcom> i lost many data when i use terminal on ubuntu unlike mac terminal. then how can i do?
<boichev2> Hello, I just added /dev/sdb1 to a logical volume by mistake. I wanted it to be only inside the volume group in order to make a quick snapshot. Will lvreduce back to the old size remove the newly added partition ?
<motaka2> TJ-: Hello, do you have time today for the final decision ?
<jackcom> i lost many data when i use terminal on ubuntu unlike mac terminal. then how can i do?
<motaka2> ioria: Hello
<jackcom> ubuntu terminal show little data comparing mac terminal. then how can i do?
<motaka2> ioria: Sorry last night I was very sleepy
<motaka2> Can you help me?
<ioria> motaka2  actually i got some problems with my chat client... i cannot connect and i'm usigng ff  to be here ....
<cfhowlett> jackcom, what command
<ioria> motaka2  did you do the upgrade and sit-upgrade ?
<jackcom> for instance list
<jackcom> list cfhowlett
<jackcom> and i print somthing then they lost previous data.
<cfhowlett> jackcom, list is not a linux command ....
<jackcom> cfhowlett:
<jackcom> ls
<_Avocado_> I have an acer tablet/laptop, could I install ubuntu on it without driver issues?
<cfhowlett> !touch | _Avocado_
<ubottu> _Avocado_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jackcom> cfhowlett: ?
<_Avocado_> ubottu, it´s not really a tablet though, it´s a laptop that you can detach from the keyboard
<ubottu> _Avocado_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Avocado_> cfhowlett *
<chiefahol> _Avacado_ you should google it! :)
<chiefahol> search the specific model number
<_Avocado_> kk
<chiefahol> good luck buddy
<ikonia> win 1
<orfraie_>  domogik
<Kartagis> is avconv giving me [buffer @ 0x8dfe020] Invalid pixel format string '-1' because my .mkv has got a video codec unknown to my system?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sruli> hi, would anyone know how to decrypt a file with pgp keeping the execute permissions?
<Int__> hi there
<Int__> anyone can tell mehow to connect a raspbi to a win actv drectory domain?
<chiefahol> install smb? sorry i dont really know
<chiefahol> samba i mean
<motaka2> TJ-: :(
<bishops> guys I really need help my ubuntu is doing something really annoying. from time to time when it wakes up from suspension (not complete shutdown) it fails to connect to the wireless. I sometimes need to restart the whole system for it to work. Any thoughts?
<Myrtti> bishops: which version of Ubuntu?
<bishops> Myrtti: 14.04
<Myrtti> bishops: and all the updates?
<motaka2> bishops: Yes, forget about ubuntu. It hurts everyone
<bishops> Myrtti: what updates?
<bishops> my system is up to date
<bishops> Myrtti: it's been like this for a while
<bishops> Myrtti: it's not a big deal but it's annoying. it starts looking for the connection and saying that I am offline or trying to connect and continues going offline. I just like to understand why it happens something must be wrong somewhere.
<Myrtti> bishops: just asking because I had that with my 15.04 after a kernel update and it fixed itself after upgrading to 15.10. I'm not suggesting that you need to upgrade to 15.10 - quite contrary - but if you've got the latest kernel in use, you should probably be fine on that front
<bishops> Myrtti: ok but i had that for a year now at least. what kernel do you have now?
<TJ-> bishops: read the kern.log and syslog (in /var/log/ ). It may be the hardware isn't correctly re-initialised on resume from S3 sleep.
<bishops> Myrtti: oh now i just got disconnect for example and no sleeping!
<TJ-> bishops: read the kern.log and syslog (in /var/log/ ). It may be the hardware isn't correctly re-initialised on resume from S3 sleep.
<bishops> TJ-: can you tell me the command line for this?
<bishops> TJ-: fine i found it
<TJ-> bishops: understand how to use the system pager first, reading "man less" ... then use "less /var/log/syslog" to check the network connectivity, and "less /var/log/kern.log" to check the hardware driver messages
<bishops> TJ-: i used gedit. but not sure what to look for
<bishops> TJ-: i just see a lot of network manager time out or failed type of message
<lucas__> hello
<lucas__> how i optimize ubuntu studio with kernel compilation?
<hiwk> L3gacy: what?
<hiwk> sorry
<hiwk> lucas__: what?
<TJ-> lucas__: what do you want to optimise?
<lucas__> Tj: i wana try best speed to interface firewire
<syntacticNaCl> hey guys, anything inherently bad with using a username that is all caps, ie USERNAME. I am getting an error saying that the username does not match the regular expression configured. i know i can use --force-badname on adduser but wanted to see if anyone foresees any issues
<Pici> syntacticNaCl: should pose no real problems
<Pici> er, no problems I mean.
<motaka2> TJ-: Are you there?
<syntacticNaCl> cool, thanks Pici
<Edico> hi
<lucas__> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<bluenemo> hi guys. I'm experiencing problems with my nfs-kernel-server on 14.04 whenever rsyslog restarts. I had nfsd and rpc on "all" debug mode, as you can see in line 28 http://paste.debian.net/hidden/209bdaa0/ rsyslog seems to stop for some reason (dont get why), then (of course) nfs doesnt log anymore. however the nfs is also interrupted to the clients. sometimes the server seems to get a kernel panic (no logs after that point in time and no IO repor
<bluenemo> ted by the hypervisor)
<Edico> I have something that makes me /home/user/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-Unity.log huge and I remain without space on my /home directory. Can anyone have an idea what process does that?
<motaka2> What does error on line 12 means?
<lucas__> i have a problems with b43 firmware
<lucas__> with broadcom 4311
<lucas__> wireless adapter
<motaka2> What does error on line 12 means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13565695/
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | lucas__
<ubottu> lucas__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bluenemo> shortly after the machine was rebooted
<lucas__> thanks
<jeroentbt> Hey, I just installed an ubuntu server and would like to connect it to an IPsec VPN. This server needs to be the client in this connection. Which application would allow me to set this up? (a walkthrough would be great too!)
<jeroentbt> That would be ubuntu 14.04.3 btw
<lotuspsychje> !server | jeroentbt
<ubottu> jeroentbt: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<jeroentbt> woopsy off to #ubuntu-server
<bishops> TJ-: sorry are you still there? my connection always goes now
<Browser> Hello. I am trying to run my QT APP in full screen mode without a window manager but it is only using a portion of the screen using the command "xinit my_app". Do I have to configure any file?
<TheMontyChrist> how to check compression ratio of file in btrfs?
<mehmetcengiz> ls
<lotuspsychje_> !btrfs | themattbeballin
<ubottu> themattbeballin: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Liv> my laptop fan is not seeming to turn on
<Liv> I checked TLP and my fanspeed always reads as 0
<lotuspsychje> Liv: when did it stop working?
<Liv> just recently
<Liv> I noticed it this morning
<lotuspsychje> Liv: on ubuntu?
<Liv> yes
<Liv> the temp was reading 72
<lotuspsychje> Liv: try vacuum cleaner on the fan air
<lotuspsychje> Liv: might be dust blocking the fan perhaps?
<Liv> the fan itself did not kick on
<Liv> it's only when I get into gaming that my laptop heats up
<lotuspsychje> Liv: the fan should blow, if you game or not
<Liv> the temp is only 44 right now
<lotuspsychje> Liv: its not good for a cpu to have a broken fan
<lotuspsychje> Liv: try vacuum cleaner
<Liv> I highly dought it's hardware
<Dorfen`> Hello guys! I'm using ubuntu gnome, with the default Terminal app comming with gnome. I would like the title bar to show the hostname of the server I am ssh'ed into at the moment, but I can't seem to make it work. So far I've tried modifying .bashrc to include the {TITLEBAR} stuff with no luck, is it not possible in the default app? Or am I just severely retarded from sleep deprivation?
<lotuspsychje> Liv: are you sure the fan stopped, and not blowing low?
<lotuspsychje> Dorfen`: maybe the #ubuntu-gnome guys also know?
<motaka2> What does error on line 12 means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13565695/
<Liv> tlp is saying "fan speed (fan 1) = 0 [/min]
<Liv> tlp is saying "fan speed (fan 1) = 0 [/min]"
<lotuspsychje> Liv: open the laptop back with the screws and check if its dirty?
<k1l> motaka2: using any proxies?
<motaka2> k1l: I dont know, but I think I had tor installed
<k1l> so thats the issue
<jamesmoryarti> buenas tardes
<motaka2> k1l: I should uninstall it ?
<Liv> If I could only get manuall fan control
<Li> how to force ubuntu to use only english language when I'm typing thing in browser's address bar or longin window?
<k1l> motaka2: to access google repo you cant use tor.
<lotuspsychje> !es | james
<ubottu> james: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> Li  system settings > language ... find 'apply system wide'
<Li> there are situations where only english is needed and I'd like to have OS that is able to disceminate those from other usage scenarios
<k1l> motaka2: so either dont use tor or dont use  google repo
<motaka2> k1l: I dont want to access google repo how can I remove it?
<Dorfen`> Sorry, my interwebz just went down, so i missed the response (if any), please repost if my question had an answer :)
<k1l> motaka2: remove the google repo in the software settings for updates
<lotuspsychje> Dorfen`: the #ubuntu-gnome guys might know more of it?
<motaka2> k1l: is that in ?  sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.listsudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dorfen`> lotuspsychje: I feel silly for not seeing that channel, thank you m8:)
<lotuspsychje> Dorfen`: hope you find your answer, if not re-ask here later
<k1l> motaka2: this is a dektop, right? just use the system settings -> software and updates -> 2nd tab
<MonkeyDust> Li  so you want a 'per application' language setting?
<Li> MonkeyDust: yes I found it but I don't know what would I want to use that for?
<motaka2> k1l: I dont have access to desktop
<Li> MonkeyDust: there two languages on this pc but I want to use only english on somethings
<motaka2> TJ-: Where are you ?
<Li> specific things like login for example
<k1l> motaka2: erm, why did you isntall chrome then? o_O
<MonkeyDust> Li  maybe there's a setting in dconf-editor, use ctl-f to find one
<motaka2> k1l: I lost access to my desktop so I want to upgrade using ssh but thats the error it gives
<Li> right now I'm still able to switch between those two languages, which causes me to forget to switch back to english every time I want to login or use browser
<k1l> motaka2: then remove the google repos from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<motaka2> k1l: I am in iran and google doesnt offer services in iran
<motaka2> k1l: thank you. I hate google
<motaka2> :D
<akik> motaka2: could it be that iran is rather blocking google services?
<motaka2> k1l: Reading state information... Done
<motaka2> E: The package linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic:none needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<k1l> motaka2: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<motaka2> akik: No, in this case google has blocked it's services. Iran also has blocked youtube on the other hand :D
<motaka2> k1l:
<motaka2> E: The package linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic:none needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Dorfen`> motaka2: I believe google has Tor access available, to you could tunnel through that just for the deinstall maybe?
<MonkeyDust> maybe because of Iran's nuclear plans, the US/google blocks Iran
<motaka2> Dorfen`: I dont know. I dont care, I just want my ubuntu desktop back
<mama> hello
<k1l> motaka2: sudo apt update
<motaka2> MonkeyDust: Yes, for sure, if we install google chrome we have more chance to make a nuke, but with firefox we dont have chance
<Li> MonkeyDust: vice versa, that is a good reason to never block Iran.
<k1l> guys, lets not get too much into politics in here, we focus on ubuntu support.
<Dorfen`> motaka2: I thought the question was about deinstalling chrome with blocked repo's? (Which would not be blocked by tor, i think.)
<Guest83247> what is the discussion about?
<k1l> Dorfen`: it is.
<motaka2> Dorfen`: It is.
<motaka2> k1l: finfished successfully
<motaka2> finished*
<Guest83247> finished?
<k1l> k1l> motaka2: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<motaka2> k1l: What should I do next ?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Guest83247
<ubottu> Guest83247: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<motaka2> ok
<k1l> Guest83247: this channels topic is technical ubuntu support
<Guest83247> oh
<motaka2> k1l: E: The package linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic:none needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Guest83247> i am also new to linux
<Guest83247> the interface is quite nice
<Guest83247> does any one know any iso file burner program name
<Guest83247> ?
<lotuspsychje> !iso | Guest83247
<ubottu> Guest83247: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dorfen`> Still no one in here with some gnome savvy sauce to spare? I need hostname of the server im ssh'ed into displayed in titlebar. Would think that should be pretty easy..
<motaka2> k1l: ?
<Dorfen`> Guest83247: dd ca write a iso
<Guest83247> i will try
<MonkeyDust> Guest83247  brasero is popular
<sruli> i've been trying to solve this for a week now, really need some help, i have 2 luks partitions 1 is lubuntu other is ubuntu server, they have separate boot partitions, i cant get grub to see them, grub-update will only recognise the one i am chrooted into
<k1l> motaka2: i am thinking about a clever way to solve this and not breaking more packages
<motaka2> k1l: thank you
<k1l> motaka2: sudo apt-get -f install
<motaka2> k1l: E: The package linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic:none needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<k1l> hmm, the ":none" is what makes me wonder. usually that ":xxxx" is used to point to 64bit or 32bit but not none.
<motaka2> k1l: :)
<TJ-> motaka2: show us  "dpkg --print-architecture"
<k1l> what did you do to that system before that happend?
<motaka2> TJ-: god bless you
<TJ-> k1l: aborted 12.04>14.04 upgrade. It's been recommended to do a clean install. I'm told there are ~300 kernel images in /boot/, or were
<motaka2> TJ-: Where were you
<TJ-> motaka2: busy
<motaka2> TJ-:
<motaka2> donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:~$ dpkg --print-architecture
<motaka2> i386
<k1l> oh. yeah from that point i think a clean 14.04 iso and a new install seems to be a good start
<lotuspsychje> he doesnt want clean install, even allah cant help him
<userpcuserpc> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<Dorfen`> motaka2: btw, who is behind the blocking of google? Iran self? Or is it a ban from the states? :S
<lotuspsychje> !it | userpcuserpc
<ubottu> userpcuserpc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lotuspsychje> Dorfen`: please dont feed offtopic
<TJ-> k1l: also, the single hard disk came from another PC with different hardware. It was using Nvidia fakeRAID so the root file-system is (correctly) detected as being on a /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxxx node, although this hardware has no fakeRAID controller. So, it has /dev/sda and /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxxx both pointing to the same partitions.
<motaka2> Dorfen`: Google has blocked some services like google code, book etc , iran has blocked youtube
<ioria> motaka2, have you performed a full upgrade ? i mean, update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<motaka2> ioria: I was doing as you were telling me but those problem happened
<ioria> motaka2, what problems ?
<motaka2> ioria: is this what you want me to run ?
<motaka2> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ioria> motaka2, yes....
<TJ-> motaka2: if the dl.google.xxx server is causing problems, you'll need to remove it from the list of servers that apt uses
<motaka2> ioria: E: The package linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic:none needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<motaka2> TJ-: I removed that
<motaka2> TJ-: The error above is after removing it
<ioria> motaka2, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<motaka2> ioria:
<motaka2> model           : 75
<motaka2> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+
<motaka2> model           : 75
<motaka2> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+
<TJ-> motaka2: The system is looked very badly broken
<motaka2> TJ-: You i have haardware problems?
<TJ-> motaka2: no, I mean the operating system since your aborted 12.04 > 14.04 upgrade
<kostas_> just reinstall the os
<TJ-> motaka2: the release-upgrade failed, leaving some key config files in an in-between state
<motaka2> TJ-: you suggest me to install a clean OS?
<k1l> motaka2: i think your system is in a very bad state and making it work again is more work then macking backup of the important data, load a new 14.04.iso and make a new install
<TJ-> motaka2: it'll save you hours, or days! As I and others said on Saturday, if the dist-upgrade doesn't work then you'll need to back-up your user data (all users home directories), configuration files, and any manually-installed software
<motaka2> k1l: If TJ- says I will do that, since I dont have any utilty to back up
<ioria> motaka2, if you run sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic  ?
<k1l> ioria: the ":none" makes me wonder at the end. seems it broke the architecture thing in the package manager
<motaka2> ioria:
<motaka2> E: The package linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic:none needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<kostas_> motaka2: just use a live cd and cp your files on an external hdd or on your network
<TJ-> motaka2: you should be able to ZIP those files up - if they don't require too much space - and move that ZIP file to your Windows Vista PC for safe-keeping
<ioria> k1l i see... really don't know that kind of error
<stmbgr> Hello. I can't connect to my hidden wifi network with my laptop wifi card.
<ioria> motaka2, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq    linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic
<stmbgr> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.3 x64 and the adapter is Broadcom BCM43142.
<motaka2> ioria:
<motaka2> dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:
<motaka2>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<motaka2>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<motaka2> (Reading database ...
<motaka2> dpkg: warning: files list file for package `linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<motaka2> (Reading database ... 938573 files and directories currently installed.)
<teward> motaka2: don't paste here
<teward> use a pastebin
<niklas_> hey
<niklas_> hey everyone
<teward> motaka2: though, as has been stated, your system is in a *really* broken state.  The best solution for you is to boot to a LiveCD/LiveUSB and back up data as TJ stated, ZIP it up, and put it on the Vista pc temporarily, then reinstall Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> hey niklas_ , this is the ubuntu support channel
<motaka2> TJ-: how can I move data from ubuntu to Vista ?
<motaka2> I hate linux, never this happened to me on windows
<ioria> motaka2, we can try to remove thot package and try a manual install ....
<k1l> ever stopped a windows upgrade in tha half? :X
<kostas_> ioria: I did once!!! And I left windows once and for all ;-)
<nicomachus> motaka2: I've had this happen when I did what k1l said: stoped a windows upgrade midway through.
<motaka2> ioria: so lets try, what should I do ?
<ioria> kostas_, you mean you broke your windows ?
<kostas_> ioria: oh, yeah :-P
<ioria> bad news... then
<kostas_> ioria: not at all, lol! I never looked back on Windows... benn on ubuntu and debian only for 10 years
<ioria> ok
<motaka2> kostas_: windows has changed since u left it
<kostas_> motaka2: in what ways? is it stable? does it recognize all my hardware without drivers? does it update ALL the software installed? is it free to use?
<ioria> kostas_, a manual install it's not advisable anyway ...
<BluesKaj> motaka2, vista isn't MS's best OS ...W7 is probly they're best so far
<motaka2> ioria: What should I do ?
<ioria> kostas_, but this is the link http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic/download
<ioria> sorry
<BluesKaj> their best even
<ioria> motaka2, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic/download
<kostas_> ioria: no problem ;-) I thought this was for mokata 2
<motaka2> ioria: I dont know what to do with that link
<ioria> yep
<ioria> motaka2, you download the pacvkage and sudo dpkg -i package
<TJ-> motaka2: can you "pastebinit /var/lib/dpkg/arch"
<ioria> motaka2, but wait ....
<TJ-> ioria: that package is amd64; the host is i386 :)
<motaka2> TJ-: Unable to read from: /var/lib/dpkg/arch
<nicomachus> oh man...
<TJ-> motaka2: right, so that really proves that system is screwed up! That is a core file for the package managers
<ioria> TJ- oh really ? he got  64 bit cpu ...
<motaka2> TJ-: Then fuck it I will install a fresh one without backupping
<TJ-> ioria: host arch is i386 though
<Voziv> Is there a way to see when a package was last updated on?
<motaka2> i HATE linux
<ioria> TJ- ok
<TJ-> motaka2: what does "pastebinit <( ls -la /var/lib/dpkg/arch )" report?
<ioria> motaka2, so, in case the link is this http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic/download
<motaka2> TJ-: donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:~$ pastebinit <( ls -la /var/lib/dpkg/arch )
<motaka2> ls: cannot access /var/lib/dpkg/arch: No such file or directory
<motaka2> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  what was your initial issue?
<TJ-> motaka2: right, so the file is missing entirely
<motaka2> ioria: I dont know what to do with that
<motaka2> TJ-: so a clean install ?
<TJ-> motaka2: Let's see if we can fix that: "echo i386 | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/arch"
<kostas_> motaka2: nice buddy, you're on IRC which is not for the average Jo and you're telling to this community you hate Linux... nice trolling man!
<motaka2> TJ-:
<motaka2> donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:~$ echo i386 | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/arch
<motaka2> i386
<ioria> TJ- nice shoot !
<TJ-> motaka2: ok, that file now exists. Now try "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-68-generic "
<motaka2> kostas_: Sorry, I am really done with this
<kostas_> ok, let's continue with our lives then ;-)
<Dat> clean install for me wasn't so bad everything is back to normal even got all my old settings and etc back to
 * Dat pets his external drive
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13578864/
<BluesKaj> Dat, or a separate partition for / and /home
<TJ-> motaka2: So more breakage "debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: No such file or directory"
<motaka2> TJ-: so what should I do ?
<TJ-> motaka2: that is a core file from the apt-utils package.
<motaka2> TJ-: How do you know so much ?
<TJ-> motaka2: Because I investigate
<motaka2> TJ-: cool
<motaka2> TJ-: If you say a clean install I will do that
<TJ-> motaka2: "pastebinit <( dpkg -l apt*; dpkg -L apt-utils; ls -al /usr/bin/apt* )"
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13578932/
<TJ-> motaka2: I'm intrigued as to how that system got into this state, so I'll keep digging for a little while :D
<motaka2> TJ-: :D
<TJ-> motaka2: so we earlier saw "debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: No such file or directory" but we find "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   22264 Aug  5 23:38 /usr/bin/apt-extracttemplates" ... so that makes me wonder if the system PATH setting has been broken
<TJ-> motaka2: "pastebinit <( sudo which apt-extracttemplates; /usr/bin/apt-extracttemplates --help )"
<motaka2> TJ-: It didnt give me a link
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13579053/
<bluenemo> I'm getting this message in /var/log/syslog:  nfs-master rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="7.4.4" x-pid="939" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] exiting on signal 15  and then my system is dead. any ideas?
<sruli> how to i start gnome-disk-utility with sudo? (Disks) sudo gnome-disk-utility command not found
<bluenemo> it dies about two minutes later. my belly feeling tells me that stuff trying to log stuff fills up buffers and then stuff runs out of memory
<yonatankoren>  If I have a process running in the background, namely tmux,  can do anything to see it again in the foreground?
<yonatankoren> And tmux is running some processes
<fyf> jobs
<fyf> fg
<MonkeyDust> yonatankoren  'jobs' to see what's running ... 'fg' to bring it back
<MonkeyDust> fyf  was faster
<yonatankoren> fyf,  MonkeyD thank you
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13579053/
<motaka2> ?
<TJ-> motaka2: checking some things about that
<TJ-> motaka2: right, that apttemplates is from the precise-updates repository. I wonder if 'dpkg' and/or 'debconf' have been updated to trusty.
<motaka2> TJ-: SO what should I do ?
<ioria> motaka2, apt-cache policy debconf | grep Installed
<zykotick9> yonatankoren: if you are using tmux, then "tmux ls" will list the running sessions.  "tmux att" will return you to it, if only one.
<motaka2> ioria: Installed: 1.5.42ubuntu1
<yonatankoren> zykotic thank you!
<ioria> motaka2, precise too
<ioria> motaka2, very failed upgrade .... maybe a new sources.list and update upgrade dist-upgrade
<motaka2> ioria: what do you suggest ?
<motaka2> TJ-: Should I nstall a new version ?
<ioria> motaka2, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<motaka2> ioria: done
<TJ-> motaka2: I'm wondering if *any* 14.04 packages got installed. We know the apt sources.list got changed, but maybe all other packages remained on 12.04
<motaka2> TJ-: maybe. What do you suggest ?
<ioria> motaka2, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list
<motaka2> ioria: done
<ioria> motaka2, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and paste this in it   http://paste.ubuntu.com/13579409/
<motaka2> ioria: how to save in nano ?
<ioria> motaka2, ctrl+o   and ctrl+x
<TJ-> motaka2: might be best to not use the 'us' archives though; use your local ones, check the original (now backed up) file for that
<motaka2> ioria: what do you mean?
<faheemazizm> Hi macbook air 2013 mid yeqar model, issues installing broadcom drivers
<ioria> motaka2, replace us with ir
<TJ-> motaka2: show us "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.bak"
<kostas_> faheemazizm: ubuntu version?
<MonkeyDust> faheemazizm  cat /etc/issue
<faheemazizm> kostas_, 14.04.3
<faheemazizm> Here's the output for rfkill list
<faheemazizm> meh
<ioria> motaka2, to save in nano cotrol + o , or control +x and then yes
<faheemazizm> kostas_, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<faheemazizm> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ioria> TJ- i think i was using us ...
<ioria> *he
<TJ-> ioria: I've lost the pastebins I collected on this from Saturday, so not sure now
<motaka2> ioria: done
<faheemazizm> MonkeyDust, kostas_ issue is that when installing bcmwl kernel asks for 'Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Beta amd64 (20150805)'
<faheemazizm> in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter
<faheemazizm>  
<ioria> motaka2, cat /etc/apt7sources.list
<ioria> motaka2, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<motaka2> TJ-: nothing is done
<motaka2> ioria: the secone?
<ioria> motaka2, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13579607/
<ioria> motaka2, sudo apt-get update
<TJ-> motaka2: 'nothing is done' suggests the back-up command ioria gave you didn't get done.
<ioria> omg
<TJ-> ioria: don't we want the sources.list now be pointing to 12.04, not 14.04?
<motaka2> TJ-: I meant the request was not complete when I hit enter the new line started with >
<ioria> TJ- no upgrade then ?
<TJ-> motaka2: oh!! that means you failed to close a quotation mark or similar
<TJ-> ioria: Well, the versions of apt/apt-utils at least are still 12.04
<ioria> motaka2, how is going with apt-get update ?
<codephobic> hi
<TJ-> ioria:  I was looking for a sure fire way t check the *excutables* of debconf/dpkg are also 12.04 - if that is the case we can probably just reset sources.list to precise
<Moxel> hi
<motaka2> TJ-: wait ...
<manornk> I create bash script that uses SUDO, and i want that it automaticlly after terminal requests password gives password to it.. how can i do this?
<ioria> TJ- oh, yeah
<TJ-> ioria: it is possible the release-upgrade aborted immediately after changing the sources.list
<TJ-> motaka2: can you hold on for a few moments please?
<ioria> TJ- ok
<TJ-> motaka2: if you missed a quotation mark (causing the > prompt on a new line) just type another matching quotation mark and press Enter
<zykotick9> manornk: under normal circumstances, i'd just run the script with sudo - rather then trying to embed it... YMMV.  Good luck.
<TJ-> ioria: I'm thinking the sources.list got changed but apt failed due to what we saw earlier - that dl.google.com entry
<codephobic> I have an old version of nodejs (v0.12) installed via github, on my ubuntu server. I am looking to upgrade to v5.1, but I was wondering if just downloading the tar.gz and running through configure and make and make install, would cause issues because of this older version?
<manornk> zykotick9: thanks, i didn't think of it :D
<TJ-> motaka2: can you do "pastebinit <( ls -latr /etc/apt/ )" please
<ioria> TJ-  usually that it's not a problem  ... it'a about chrome
<codephobic> is there a more advisable method to installing the latest nodejs, say perhaps some git pull request or something?
<R13ose> I am trying to create a bootable usb key that allows me to run Damn Small Linux but each time I try, this says "Missing Operating System." How do I fix this?
<TJ-> ioria: right, something else happened to delete dpkg's architecture file, and the failure of debconf to find apt-extracttemplates
<TJ-> ioria: either those packages got a partial upgrade and then it failed, or we have a complete precise system with no trusty intermingled, but some core config files got broken somehow
<ioria> TJ- yep
<TJ-> ioria: if the release-upgrade broke the file listing for /etc/apt/ might show the original back-up and timestamps to clue us in a bit nore
<ioria> TJ-  i hope so...
<TJ-> ioria: I'm wondering how /var/lib/dpkg/arch got deleted though; that is either failing disk (no sign of that in the kernel logs) or something misbehaved badly.
<ioria> TJ-  yes, weird ...
<faheemazizm> Hi macbook air 2013 mid year model, issues installing broadcom drivers
<faheemazizm> Hi macbook air 2013 mid year model, issues installing broadcom drivers, Ubuntu 14.04.3
<faheemazizm> :(
<TJ-> motaka2: ioria that call to apt-extracttemplates is in /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure
<TJ-> Perl script: ... if (system("apt-extracttemplates", @collect) != 0) { print STDERR sprintf("debconf: ".gettext("apt-extracttemplates failed: %s")."\n",$!);
<faheemazizm> Hi macbook air 2013 mid year model, issues installing broadcom drivers, Ubuntu 14.04.3
<teward> faheemazizm: that's not vague at all, what've you tried so far, what errors do you get, etc.
<faheemazizm> ok just got it
<TJ-> so, it is relying on a root PATH that has /usr/sbin/ - so a bad  /etc/environment could cause that
<faheemazizm> teward, solved
<TJ-> motaka2: can you "pastebinit /etc/environment"
<TJ-> motaka2: the other possibility is that /usr/bin/apt-extracttemplates is not executable
<ioria> motaka2, still there ?
<jwash> hi everyone, i get ECONNREFUSED for vsftpd outside my local network, and it works fine on the internal network. Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<MonkeyDust> jwash  yes freenode is under attack
<ioria> i knew that...
<crised> Is it possible to use dd to burn windows 10 iso to usb in ubuntu 15.10?
<MonkeyDust> jwash  oh, not only irc?
<jwash> MonkeyDust: ??? vsftpd
<MonkeyDust> jwash  i was too fast, apologies
<jwash> :)
<jwash> np
<crised> I mean, I did it but my pc does not boot from usb drive
<teward> jwash: CONNREFUSED outside the network sounds like there's NAT or a router between the outside and the system
<teward> jwash: so you'd need to make sure the port forwards are done correctly (aka NAT rules)
<jwash> other services route fine
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: ioria testing here, if /usr/bin/apt-extracttemplates is NOT executable debconf reports "debconf: Delaying package configuration, since apt-utils is not installed." ... so it isn't that, and as motaka2 system gets past that check it also means the file should execute - which points to some failure maybe a segfault
<jwash> that's what's weird
<ioria> TJ-  ok, but the guy fainted :þ
<TJ-> ioria: carted off by the Windows police :)
<MonkeyDust> he started attacking freenode
<ioria> TJ-  probably
<ioria> i had to change the server ip, to connect
<TJ-> possibly the DDoS lost the connection, anyone seen netsplits?
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: right... it's all IRC's fault for complete strangers giving random instructions :)
<Li> is there a way to make gedit keep a copy of unsaved documents to recover after accidental shutdown?
<TJ-> Li: It may already do that - look for files of the same name with a ~ suffix
<TJ-> Li: as in somefile.txt and somefile.txt~
<TJ-> Li: there used to be a setting to enable back-ups I recall, but not used it ages so not sure what the default behaviour is now
<Li> TJ-: the backup option is there in the preferences tab works fine with files that I've previous saved copy from
<Li> but if I have an unsaved document I can't find it after reboot
<Li> I tried to sudo find . -iname "Untiteled Document*" -type f
<Li> nothing there!
<TJ-> motaka2: ioria I've been reading the apt-extracttemplates source; unhelfully if collects up all errors until the end and just dumps the messages so not useful. We'd need to run the apt-get install under control of 'strace -f ...' to find out what more is broken. From the source I suspect the apt pkg cache, which would be easy to fix.
<ioria> TJ-  could work
<motaka2> ioria: TJ- sorry boss is on the phone
<ioria> TJ-  he's back
<TJ-> motaka2: I have to leave now, but hopefully you can follow-up on what I've written. I *think* you should return /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the 12.04 precise archives, delete all the existing cached apt package info under /var/cache/apt/ (someone can tell you the specifics of what and how to do that) and then do "sudo apt-get update" to fetch the precise package lists in.
<TJ-> motaka2: I *suspect* the situation is that the tools are 12.04, trying to read data that has come from 14.04 which those tools don't understand, and thus 'apt-extracttemplates' is failing because it doesn't understand the data format.
<ioria> TJ-  so reverse all to 12.04 ?
<boxmein> can I do something to the unity panel so wine tray icons would appear on it?
<motaka2> ioria: sorry I was away
<motaka2> ioria: sudo apt-get update  done successfully
<motaka2> what is next ?
<ioria> motaka2, well, we have a problem on how to proceed
<ioria> motaka2, maybe come back to 12.04 or trying a new upgrade to 14
<motaka2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13580650/
<ioria> motaka2, i gave you another file, btw
<motaka2> TJ-:
<motaka2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13580672/
<motaka3> ioria: Are you there ?
<ioria> motaka3, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<motaka3> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13580727/
<ioria> motaka3, sudo apt-get update
<motaka3> ioria: but I did that already
<ioria> motaka3, yep, but you posted another sources.list that made me wonder ...
<motaka3> ioria: finished
<ioria> motaka3, without errors ?
<motaka3> ioria: yes
<motaka3> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13580765/
<ioria> motaka3, ok , so, the point is: we don't know how many packages has been upgraded to 14.04 ....
<ioria> motaka3, and how many are still 12.04
<kazdax> is ubuntu a good way to learn linux ?
<motaka3> ioria: dist-upgrade wont take them all to 14.04 ?
<kazdax> i dont really know what i want to do with linux
<kazdax> but i just want to start somewhere..setting up , maybe doing projects i like
<kazdax> like my own webserver
<kazdax> or ftp server
<motaka3> kazdax: Yes it is good for newbies
<kazdax> maybe even a database server and do some programming with it
<ioria> motaka3, is what i think .... but it's not the regular way to do a release-upgrade
<kazdax> I have had a few problems previously with ubuntu tho
<kazdax> like for example one was not being able to watch youtuve
<kazdax> youtube
<kazdax> i think the solution for that was to enable hmtl 5 or download chrome
<motaka3> ioria: if you say I will do it. At mot I will lose data right ?
<kazdax> then another thing was internet speed was slower on ubuntu
<rypervenche> kazdax: Any distro will be a good starting distro, so long as it works for you. Later on if you want to change distros, as people do, you can.
<kazdax> that i was not able to fix .. I had the ubuntu installed on my machine on the natuve hardware
<kazdax> right but what would you guys firstly use a linux for
<kazdax> or have a project for a linux to learn
<kazdax> something to gear you towards ..you know like a aim to reach when learning it
<ioria> motaka3, we cannot downgrade ....
<kazdax> because i bet its a wide subject ..you can do alot on it
<motaka3> ioria: so the only way is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<motaka3> ?
<motaka3> ioria: or you wait for TJ- point of view?
<ioria> motaka3, the second
<motaka3> ioria: :( ok I will wait
<TJ-> motaka3: ok, the file listing confirms there's a backup from before the upgrade "3043 Nov 21 21:10 sources.list.distUpgrade"
<motaka3> TJ-: :)
<TJ-> motaka3: I'm in-and-out, preparing a meal here, so bear with me. "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade"
<motaka3> TJ-: is that a good news?
<motaka3> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13580876/
<TJ-> motaka3: I think we should try switching back to the 12.04 precise archive lists.
<motaka3> TJ-: if you say
<wintermoon> guys, could anyone help me fix my MBR???
<wintermoon> check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13580895/
<motaka3> TJ-: How?
<ioria> motaka3, reverse the files in /etc/apt ....   sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list.bak /etc/apt/sources.list
<motaka3> ioria: so  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list.bak /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<ioria> motaka3, yes
<TJ-> motaka3: "sed '/^deb cdrom/ d' /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list "
<motaka3> ioria: done
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: State the issue . See what we can do .
<motaka3> TJ-: done
<TJ-> motaka3: "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists -type f -delete"
<TJ-> motaka3: "sudo apt-get clean"
<wintermoon> @Bashing-om I had two disk devices with Windoze on each, I had a problem where both Win booters mixed and sometimes rebooted at start after selecting on the boot screen
<TJ-> motaka3: "sudo apt-get update" ... that should fetch all the Precise 12.04 package lists cleanly
<wintermoon> I added now a new drive with ubuntu but grub didn't fix the problem
<sokoll> Can someone here help me with an ubuntu apache question? I can't get help on #httpd because I have been unfairly muted for requesting that someone else help me rather than the person who was 'helping' me
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: No problem booting 'buntu ? When the boot priority is set to the 2nd hard drive .
<paulbx> sokoll, jump in, ask your question, if somebody can help they will
<sokoll> paulbx: ok, thanks. was just making it clear I can't ask on #httpd before asking.
<motaka3> TJ-: seems busy, by the way I am doing all this in putty
<wintermoon> it didn't boot whatsoever after installing, same Windows booting screen as before
<TJ-> motaka3: that's fine :)
<motaka3> TJ-: I love linux, it is so customizable. I am learning ...
<TJ-> motaka3: as long as the package system thinks the system should be on 12.04, and now it knows the i386 architecture again, we should be able, over that SSH link, to fix (repace with 12.04)  any 14.04 Trusty packages that got on there
<wintermoon> I've already pasted my drives list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13580895/
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: Then we are looking at installing grub ( 'buntu boot loader ) to that 2nd hard drive ?
<TJ-> motaka3: As I said, I'm cooking here so there may be extended delays from me
<motaka3> TJ-: does linux care how many users working on it at the same time?
<wintermoon> would that get rid of the Windows boot as well???
<motaka3> TJ-: No problem, if you had time tell us what you were cooking
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: NO, will not effect the Windows on the other 2 drives . Reconfirm however that you are booting that 2md hard drive and ubuntu does not boot .
<TJ-> motaka3: no it doesn't care, as long as it has resources to cope
<TJ-> motaka3: tell me if/when that "apt-get update" has completed
<wintermoon> apparently there's no boot from the 2nd drive (sdb) because I only see the Windows boot screen when starting the PC
<wintermoon> I guess the boot is messed between sda and sdc drives
<motaka3> TJ-: it is finished now
<wintermoon> sorry I can't be clear enough, that doesn't help much
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: Please use nick to address us .. this is a busy channel and your responses can/will be missed . // OK, you have a liveDVD(USB) on hand to use to install grub to that 2nd hard drive ?
<wintermoon> @Bashing-om yes I'm actually on ubuntu if that helps
<wintermoon> @Bashing-om I just installed ubuntu and thought Grub would get rid of it, but it seems it didn't install
<wintermoon> @Bashing-om Or, probably got installed but the Windows' boot takes place first somehow
<motaka3> TJ-: It is finished
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: Great .. we install grub to the 2nd hard drive. ' sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb ; sudo umount /mnt ' . Reboot into the install - boot priority set to the 2nd hard drive ) and once booted into ubuntu run ' sudo update-grub ' to pick up and chainload Windows to it's boot menu .
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: You are aware that you have a unorthodox install of ubuntu on the 2nd hard drive ?
<wintermoon> @Bashing-om no I'm not, what does that mean?
<TJ-> motaka3: OK, now "pastebinit <( dpkg -l | grep '^[iuh]' )"
<motaka3> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13581279/
<wintermoon> Bashing-om you mean sdb1?
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: Normally we expect the OS partition to be the 1st partition on the hard drive .. and then an extended partiton and within the extended partiton is the swap partition.
<gswallow> Am I the first person to report that  ca-certificates-java (20130815ubuntu1) hangs on install today?
<wintermoon> Bashing-om I see, so would you recommend reinstalling again?
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: Nawww ... 'buntu is flexable .. let's see what we can do as is . run the commands and we see the result .
<kostkon> !info ca-certificates-java trusty
<ubottu> ca-certificates-java (source: ca-certificates-java): Common CA certificates (JKS keystore). In component main, is optional. Version 20130815ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 13 kB, installed size 75 kB
<wintermoon> Bashing-om OK I'll do and will let you know
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: K; I be away for a short time .. be back soonest .
<motaka3> TJ-: ?
<TJ-> motaka3: thanks. I'm going to eat now, then write a script to scan that output to identify any non-precise packages, so they can be fixed. I'll be about 45 minutes.
<motaka3> TJ-: Thanks for your great help
<motaka3> I will wait
<TJ-> see you soon
<wintermoon> Bashing-om didn't work :( still booting through Win's
<AngryOx80> hi guys
<AngryOx80> how i can start GNU g++? im new in ubuntu ^^
<AngryOx80> its already installed
<thorie> will adding a new partition using cfdisk on unallocated space cause my existing partitions to be destroyed?
<AngryOx80> how i can start GNU c++ at the terminal?
<tomtomdrum> I had issues with my Mint install and I have an encrypted home folder which i was able to recover. I want to backup this folder so I can save my files so I can do a clean install.
<tomtomdrum> I am running mint off a liveusb and have the encrypted folder sitting in /tmp/ecryptfs.GGAmoe4d
<tomtomdrum> I open the folder as root and can see everything but when I try to copy it, it won't allow me as I dont have permission.
<tomtomdrum> When I check permissions under properties it reads 1000
<tomtomdrum> How can I change it so i'm able to transfer it to my external hd?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | tomtomdrum
<ubottu> tomtomdrum: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tomtomdrum> thanks
<AngryOx80> guys need to know how to open a programm in ubuntu with the terminal
<AngryOx80> just need the Command
<lotuspsychje> AngryOx80: type the name of the package in terminal to launch
<tomtomdrum> how do i go about connecting to irc.spotchat.org new to this. Im using mIRC
<lotuspsychje> tomtomdrum: type /join #mirc and ask there mate
<sokoll> Ok, apologies for the delay. I'm trying to configure a this module https://confluence.atlassian.com/doc/configuring-apache-to-cache-static-content-via-mod_disk_cache-295305963.html. But, there is no /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf directory/file on Ubuntu. This page gives details on the Apache config files in ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html, but I'm just not quite clear on which file I need to edit
<sokoll> in order to load the cache mod.
<sokoll> I appreciate this isn't the perfect channel to ask, so apologies in advance.
<lotuspsychje> sokoll: maybe the #httpd guys can help, or #ubuntu-server?
<sokoll> I have been muted in the #httpd channel :( thumbs muted me because I asked for help from someone other than him as he was being very rude and condescending.
<wintermoon> hi :) can anyone help with multi-booting issues?
<sokoll> lotuspsychje: I'll try ubuntu-server
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: Makes no sense that with grub installed to the 2nd hard drive, and bios set to boot the 2nd hard drive as the 1st boot prioriry that Windows can possibly boot . What happens exactly when you attempt to boot from that 2nd hard drive ?
<wintermoon> hey
<wintermoon> Bashing-om I've already installed Grub with the steps you provided, but I see no Grub booting options, same Windows as before
<wintermoon> I'm booting ubuntu through a Grub CD
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: And I ask you again . Is that 2nd hard drive set in bios as the 1st boot priority ?
<wintermoon> Bashing-om my bad
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: :)
<wintermoon> Bashing-om I'll check it out and brb
<heber> hi
<plissonneau> hello
<lotuspsychje> plissonneau: welcome
<wintermoon> Bashing-om hey, it boots now but show no options, only "Grub>"
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: We try and boot the system from that grub > prompt .
<wintermoon> Bashing-om I thought the booting would be more intuitive :D
<transhuman> does ubuntu still use crontab?
<Pici> transhuman: sure
<transhuman> getting crontab.service failed to load no such file or directory
<Pici> transhuman: what are you doing to get that message?
<transhuman> sudo service crontab restart
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: At that grub > prompt; terminal commands ' set prefix=(hd1,msdos2)/boot/grub ; set root=(hd1,msdos2) ; insmod linux ; linux (hd1,msdos2)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb2 ro ; initrd (hd1,msdos2)/initrd.img ; boot ' . See if now you boot ?? // And yes this should not be needed ! You should boot to the grub boot menu and be able to select in that menu what operating ystem you want to boot .
<FotoMonello> hi
<transhuman> I have a couple wget s that are supposed to download dyndns
<transhuman> updates
<transhuman> sorry upload
<goddard> is there an application permissions/security layer?
<wintermoon> Bashing-om thanks bashing, I'll check and brb
<lotuspsychje> goddard: whats your end goal?
<Pici> transhuman: the service is just called cron, not crontab.
<FotoMonello> Can put a link to my video? Tnk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az7xtjAf41c
<lotuspsychje> !ot | FotoMonello
<ubottu> FotoMonello: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> FotoMonello: no, this channel is for Ubuntu Support only.
<FotoMonello> into crontab there are the list
<transhuman> dah how obvious thanks, I thought it had something to do with the wget line..your help is appreciated
<FotoMonello> sorry lotuspsychje
<transhuman> I thought I had read somewhere they were going to start offering web certificates for free in order to force everyone over to https is that the case?
<transhuman> not sure who was going to do it...cant seem to find anything further on it that was a couple years ago
<sandGorgon> hey guys... is there a snappy based ISO that I can try out and play with ? I'm looking at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso but dont know if it is intended with dpkg or snappy
<hack_> Hi, is it possible to configure a single application to use a different version of java than default?
<hack_> I want to use OpenJDK for most things, but Android Studio doesn't always like it
<motaka3> TJ-: ?
<mikaandre> Hello
<wintermoon> Bashing-om hey, there's an error at "insmod linux" -> "file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/linux.mod' not found
<EriC^^> !snappy | sandGorgon
<ubottu> sandGorgon: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: In that case .. because that file should be there .. I do suggest that you reinstall . Make sure that the .iso if valid ( md5sum ) and that the burn is good - boot the liveDVD to the boot menu and option is " check disk for defects " .
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> sandGorgon: check this out https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/#snappy-local
<EriC^^> it's a tiny image that can run on kvm
<wintermoon> Bashihng-om yeah I checked the disk before installing and said it was OK
<wintermoon> Bashing-om ^
<hack_> is there something I can do to the command or script that launches android studio to make it (and only it) temporarily default to Oracle's JVM?
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: My machine : " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /boot/grub/i386-pc/linux.mod >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13076 Nov 12 10:57 /boot/grub/i386-pc/linux.mod " .
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<wintermoon> Bashing-om :(
<codelion> Hello, I have an offline mirror of the ubuntu repositories which my machine can access, trying to install from a USB disk but it is not detecting that it can download updates while installing, therefor disallowing the upgrade option for the installer, is there a way around this
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: As you want .. we can mess about ... but I assure you at this point it will be much faster to do a fresh clean (RE-)install .
<wintermoon> Bashing-om I see but I don't see the difference expect doing a correct drive partition, could that fix the issue? In that case what are the steps for a correct partitioning?
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: What experience do you have with linux ? If all new .. I do recommend that in the install procedure that you choose " erase disk and install ubuntu" let the install wizard take care of everything but the personal detaols .
<Bashing-om> details*
<wintermoon> Bashing-om I thought that option would erase all my drives :D
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: Nope .. only the target drive / BUT make sure of what the target drive is identified as !
<wintermoon> Bashing-om yeah, my bad then
<wintermoon> Bashing-om I have a few more questions but BRB
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: No, not bad at all .. it is that process of learning .
<codelion> Anybody know if there's a way to force the ubuntu installer to recognize an offline mirror?
<codelion> It won't let me select "upgrade from X to X" because its detecting that it is offline
<kazdax> is there a room for video editing ?
<akik> hack_: if my memory serves me well, you can do it with the JAVA_HOME env variable
<lotuspsychje> !alis | kazdax
<ubottu> kazdax: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<codelion> hack_: you need to set JAVA_HOME and ANDROID_JAVA_HOME
<codelion> hack_: also, you'll want to make sure your path makes javac, etc the right binary
<codelion> do 'which javac' to confirm, for example
<hack_> codelion: are those global variables or are they local to a lauched application instance?
<codelion> they're environment variables
<codelion> so like, export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/your/jdk
<akik> codelion: what does ANDROID_JAVA_HOME declare?
<codelion> akik: I think actually that one is for AOSP, nevermind. just JAVA_HOME. hack_
<codelion> my bad
<TJ-> motaka3: My analyse reports there are 152 packages on that system that aren't the expected 12.04 Precise versions. That suggests it won't be possible to return it to a pure 12.04 state. That means trying to fix errors as they occur in getting it into a stable 14.04 Trusty state, or wipe it and do a clean installation.
<TJ-> motaka3: this is the summary of differences: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13582462/
<hack_> Ok thanks, just wanted to make sure if I started something (or if something else started automatically) that uses java it wouldn't suddenly be running on Oracle
<ioria> TJ- there should be a tool to reverse a broken release-upgrade... don't you think ?
<TJ-> ioria: not possible; release-upgrades run hand-tuned .prerm/.preinst/.postinst scripts . The only way would be using file-system snapshots with LVM etc
<Paradisee_> hello guys, i just bought a hd to use as secondary (backup files) on ubuntu, but i cannot use it, how could i make it work?
<TJ-> ioria: I think my awk script wasn't entirely accurate in matching package names, but it'll do :)
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: define 'cannot use it'?
<ioria> TJ-  :þ  i read once something about a "restore point" in linux ....
<lotuspsychje> ioria: fix broken packages from recoverymode?
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: basically when i plug the hd it wasnt displayed, doing fdisk -l it was there..
<TJ-> ioria: "apache2 FOUND: 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.10 EXPECTED: 4.3.9-13ubuntu3" looks a bit weird
<TJ-> ioria: yeah, I've been working on such a thing
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi Lotus... no, an app
<Paradisee_> now i used gparted to make a partiion on it but i cannot copy nothing in it...
<ioria> TJ-  really ?
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: try to format your hd with gparted
<motaka3> TJ-: This cant get me 14.04 upgrade?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: i cannot format it...dunno why..
<ioria> motaka3, with a proper sources.list ....
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: did you gksu gparted?
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: what does that mean
<wintermoon> Bashing-om hey, I'm reinstalling :), one more question, does Grub gets rid of Windows' boot??? I can imagine myself selecting a windows OS in Grub and then booting right on Windows previous dual-boot
<motaka3> ioria: ?
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: how did you start gparted?
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: sudo gparted
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: gksu gparted instead
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: same..
<ioria> motaka3, now, you should have  the pangoline sources.list... you need to restore the file i send you
<TJ-> motaka3: that's where we need to take it, so the previous step we did to return the system to the 12.04 Precise ap sources.list needs to be undone so that file again points to the trusty 14.04 archives
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: what format was your hd by default? ntfs? fat32?
<HeisenbergsDog> or kdesudo :P
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: it's ext4
<HeisenbergsDog> to everyone his own
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: try formatting as ntfs, as a test
<motaka3> TJ-: ioria Can you tell me how?
<Bashing-om> Paradisee_: cli way : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive .
<Paradisee_> i cannot format it.
<Paradisee_> the type is in grey.
<codelion> this is really frustrating...
<Paradisee_> that means i cannot click on it.
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: hmm gparted that cant format a drive?
<ioria> motaka3, we can try a new upgrade to 14.04
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: Grub will over-write existing boot code on the selected device only . On a hard drive there can be only one boot code !
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: you sure you selected the right hd on right upper corner?
<Paradisee_> how do i see all the hd on my machine?
<TJ-> motaka3: hang on, just looking at your files list
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: ofc.
<motaka3> TJ-: ioria ok waiting ...
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: check fdisk -l
<TJ-> motaka3: do you get results from this: "grep 'trusty' /etc/apt/sources.list.bak" ?
<Paradisee_> doesn't show nothing.
<codelion> Does anyone know how the ubuntu installer determines if you are offline? Is it a generate 204 check perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: what kind of hd is this?
<Paradisee_> bw black 1 TB
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: usb?
<motaka3> TJ-: Yes I do
<TJ-> codelion: the Ubiquity GUI installer, or the underlying text-mode debian-installer?
<Paradisee_> *WD sata
<TJ-> motaka3: "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.bak"
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: wd black sata hd, connected to sata motherboard internal?
<codelion> TJ-:  the gui installer. I am not familiar with the underlying text mode installer
<Paradisee_> yes ?
<motaka3> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13582643/
<TJ-> codelion: Ubiquity uses d-i under-the-hood, so I think it may defer to d-i to discover online state
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: check your syslog and dmesg perhaps
<Paradisee_> how
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: /var/log/...
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13582668/
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: you connected the hd yourself internal? cables all good? bios setup right?
<codelion> TJ-:  do you have any suggestions as to getting Ubiquity to work with an offline mirror of the ubuntu repositories? I have access to archive.ubuntu.com and its a very thourough mirror
<goddard> lotuspsychje: i was wonder if an existing application existed that could help me manage applications ability to do things on my system.
<Paradisee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13582672/ lotuspsychje
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: i supose.
<TJ-> motaka3: OK, that file looks fine to use: "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list.bak /etc/apt/sources.list"  then do "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists -type f -delete"  then fetch the 14.04 lists with "sudo apt-get update"
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: going to restart one sec
<TJ-> codelion: I usually do it via an apt proxy. It can be set in a preseed file or on the kernel command-line, I seem to recall.
<motaka3> TJ-:
<motaka3> donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list.bak /etc/apt/sources.list" then do "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists -type f -delete
<motaka3> cp: accessing `ype': No such file or directory
<TJ-> motaka3: you misread. There are 2 separate commands on that line, each in its own pair of " " marks
<TJ-> motaka3: sorry, 3 separate commands!
<ioria> motaka3,  without " "
<motaka3> Tj ok
<motaka3> TJ-: is updating ...
<Smn> guys, I'm using ubuntu 15.10 64 bits, for some reason new applications aren't getting added to the dash even though I can open them from alt f2 and the terminal
<wintermoon> Bashing-om just reinstalled, now it won't even boot to Grub prompt :( it shows the cursor on top left
<Paradisee_> ok, i formatted the hd in ext4
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: i see you have samsung ssd also, did you enable AHCI in bios?
<Paradisee_> ........
<Paradisee_> i have no idea.
<Paradisee_> that is my ssd for the os
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: did you firmware upgrade your ssd?
<Paradisee_> i did not.
<Paradisee_> or at least not me.
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: evo 840 needs firmware upgrade to write performance
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: its reccomended you do this and reformat ubuntu
<ioria> Smn,  there is an entry for them in /usr/share/applications ?
<Paradisee_> but we're talking about another hd
<TJ-> codelion: you could use a "preseed/url" to provide the installer with a preseed file, which specificies your local apt archive
<Paradisee_> not the ssd
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: also set bios from IDE to AHCI
<mikaandre> firmware ??? waths
<codelion> TJ-: I'm trying to look into your suggestion, but a few things: The mirror is at the same URL it should expect if its online, so I dont need to redirect it. 2: can you link to a guide to do what you are suggesting?
<motaka3> TJ-: done
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: so you formatted your drive..
<Paradisee_> i formatted the second one. the hd not the ssd
<Smn> ioria,  there actually is
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: how did you solve it
<Paradisee_> changed the sata plug
<Paradisee_> i plug'd it on the ssd one.
<ioria> Smn,  Super-key (Windows key) and type the name
<TJ-> codelion: oh, if the local network is resolving the archive.ubuntu.com FQDN to a local host, then it should work. Maybe there's a call to some other server, like the one containing the release-upgrade files. run a tcpdump sniff on it to find out
<Helppleaseeeeee> Hello
<Smn> that's how I normally launch my applications
<Helppleaseeeeee> I'm in desperate need of some help
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: i strongly advise you firmware your ssd
<ioria> Smn,  which is ?
<Smn> calling the dash and type the name of the applicaiton
<SchrodingersScat> !ask Helppleaseeeeee
<Helppleaseeeeee> I just built my first PC and it boots up fine, however, when installing Ubuntu 15.10 it says "Invalid packet response from host"
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: but this is a simple hd not a ssd.
<Helppleaseeeeee> It says that over and over again and it's not installing
<Smn> but since a couple of days ago new applications don't appear on it
<TheEagerPadawan> hi guys, i got some experience with linux and i would like to achieve my first cert - i am wondering what would be a good one to start off with and what resources i should check - i found theurbanpinguin is he still valid?
<TJ-> motaka3: ioria OK, this is where it gets 'interesting'. If you get any errors from commmands, pastebin the results and we'll investigate/fix each. "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ioria> Smn,  i mean, which application does not show ?
<Paradisee_> i should be able to write on it.
<Helppleaseeeeee> I'm so sad :(
<SchrodingersScat> Helppleaseeeeee: try a new installation medium, either redo the liveUSB or burn another LiveCD
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: your hd is solved now, im talking about your ssd performance
<mikaandre> vous parlez francais?
<ioria> TJ-  :þ
<pbx> !fr| mikaandre
<ubottu> mikaandre: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: i dont care about the ssd now.
<Smn> a bunch of them, so the fault isn't on the applicaiton, because no new application shows
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: i cannot write on the hd....a
<codelion> TJ-: good idea, brb trying that
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: your choice
<Helppleaseeeeee> SchrodingersScat: So could I just retry installing the USB?
<Smn> some of theme are vim, puddletag, musicbrainz picard, selene media encoder
<Helppleaseeeeee> like reboot and restart the installation
<ioria> Smn,  totem or evince work ?
<mikaandre> merci
<Smn> qtractor, qjackctl
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: i just want to know why am i not able to write on the new hd.
<motaka3> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13582827/
<Smn> both work
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: i got a folder "lost+found" in the hd, and i cannot even access to it.
<Helppleaseeeeee> Hello
<Helppleaseeeeee> I'm in desparate need of help
<ioria> Smn,  they are not cli ?
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: gksu nautilus and test from there
<Smn> no
<Helppleaseeeeee> How do I restart the installation process :(
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: same
<mikaandre> il y a un canaux un Portugais
<Pici> !pt | mikaandre
<ubottu> mikaandre: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: Sheeshh .. show a new ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . let's see what the installer did .
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: error?
<SchrodingersScat> Helppleaseeeeee: could try a simple reboot, but redoing the LiveUSB altogether may be required, also !md5sum the image to ensure that the download completed correctly and wasn't corrupted along the way.
<Smn> the fault is not within the applications, they should appear, they have appeared on me before, in previous installs, and it is affecting all new applications
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: none.
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: got teamviewer if you have time.
<ioria> Smn,  let me try
<mikaandre> Portugais-Portugal
<Pici> mikaandre:  Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português.
<Smn> the only exception is lollypop, but I built it from source, and the rest were installed from either official repos or from teh launchpad
<Helppleaseeeeee> I can't restart the computer :( it keeps coming back to the installation I was already on
<mikaandre> il y a pas em PT-PT
<Helppleaseeeeee> I'm so sad
<motaka3> TJ-: Is there anything wrong with the output
<motaka3> ?
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13582885/
<TJ-> motaka3: good do far. time to consult with ioria: the system has 152 14.04 packages, but the core files seem to be 12.04. Do you think it is worth trying to redo a do-release-upgrade ?
<shaun__> hi guys my /usr/local is only 239MB its entirely too small and now i cant install anything cause ive run out of space how do i increase the space
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: try gparted to ntfs now
<wintermoon> Bashing-om I can't even boot through Grub CD... it's stuck at "adding 16GB swap on /dev/sdb5" dayum prolly it's killing my SSD :D
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: i cannot format again...
<ioria> TJ- he can try that , if fails  upgrade && release-upgrade (risky but fixable)
<SchrodingersScat> Helppleaseeeeee: you can turn it off though
<ioria> TJ- sossy , if fails   upgrade && dist-upgrade
<wintermoon> Bashing-om mmm lemme try again
<TJ-> ioria: i think dist-upgrade first
<wintermoon> Bashing-om weird, it boots now
<wintermoon> Bashing-om well, through Grub, I'll check that command
<ioria> TJ-  he needs an upgrade .....
<Helppleaseeeeee> Please I'm in desparate need of some help
<ioria> Smn,  working for me.....
<Helppleaseeeeee> I had a failed installation
<Helppleaseeeeee> How do I reset the deisk
<Helppleaseeeeee> and restart the installation
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: ouch ! .. well how long has this " installing to sdb5" been going on . By the way swap on sdb5 is what we would expect . That is the good news .
<ioria> Smn,  cat /etc/issue
<TJ-> motaka3: OK, let's just go for it: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<motaka3> TJ-: Ok
<motaka3> TJ-: on the way
<wintermoon> Bashing-om At first didn't boot, then stuck at that swap line, now it boots normally I guess (through Grub CD)...
<TJ-> motaka3: I'm hoping it doesn't try to release-upgrade *from* 14.04 to some later version :D
<lotuspsychje> Helppleaseeeeee: start again with usb?
<Smn> only thing in there is    "Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<Smn> "
<ioria> TJ-  omg
<motaka3> TJ-: I hope so.
<wintermoon> Bashing-om fdisk output is:
<TJ-> ioria: hehehe right! strong coffee time :D
<codelion> TJ-: it turns out that our mirror doesn't cover updates. I took a full disk backup instead, time to clean install
<codelion> :(
<codelion> thanks for the help
<TJ-> codelion: you're welcome
<wintermoon> Bashing-om sdb1 Linux, sdb2 Extended, sdb5 Linux swap / Solaris
<TheEagerPadawan> which linux certs is good to begin with and where do i find decent resources
<motaka3> ioria: :D What happened ? Did he risked my life?
<goddard> is there an application permissions/security layer?
<TJ-> TheEagerPadawan: cut your teeth helping in channels like this :)
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: So ? Did the actual install to sdb complete ? Have you tried booting - set in bios to boot the 2nd hard drive as 1st boot priority ) ?
<ioria> motaka3,  no
<motaka3> ioria: :D TJ- is great
<ioria> motaka3,  absolutly
<lotuspsychje> goddard: is apparmor what you looking for?
<TJ-> motaka3: no, we were considering how the upgrade could see the 14.04 files there and think it was expected to upgrade from those to a later version :D
<wintermoon> Bashing-om yep, 2nd drive is still 1st priority, and I have just reinstalled again on that same drive with the Wizard managing the partitions
<TheEagerPadawan> TJ-: system administration would be interesting for me
<TJ-> motaka3: because we still don't know exactly how the system got so broken, or what else is lying in wait for us
<wintermoon> Bashing-om, but I don't even see the Grub prompt right now if I reboot
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: Great, so what results when booting the install ?
<motaka3> TJ-: I hope every thing goes fine. IN the city where I live  internet interrupts so much. Would it be trouble some for the upgrade?
<TJ-> TheEagerPadawan: you can learn alot about the things that go wrong, and how to fix then, in channels like this and #ubuntu-server, and ##linux, as well as playing about yourself with virtual machines
<lotuspsychje> !apparmor | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<wintermoon> Bashing-om just the cursor on top left looping
<jhutchins> TheEagerPadawan: Break things, figure out how to fix them.
<jhutchins> TheEagerPadawan: Build a copy of each of the major distributions.
<ioria> Smn,  did you install qtractor with apt-get ?
<jhutchins> TheEagerPadawan: http://tldp.org
<Smn> yes
<Smn> which I've done before
<TJ-> motaka3: it could be, but the release-upgrader is supposed to cope with such things. bad connectivity wouldn't explain how /var/lib/dpkg/arch got deleted - release-upgrade would never delete that file
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: A thought .. even though I see no idication of GPT , is this an UEFI system ?
<motaka3> TJ-: ok then
<wintermoon> Bashing-om, besides that, the screen flickers each second or so... Sorry I don't know what UEFI means
<TheEagerPadawan> jhutchins: i ain't looking this as a hobby project, i'm serious regarding getting in the workfield and i need to be able to show my experience they only way you can do this is with a cert these days
<ioria> Smn,  did you tweak System Settings -> Security & Privacy ?
<Smn> I should bring more info, a few days ago(I already had the problem)someone recommended to deleted the cache, I did logetd out and in and the applications up to that point all showed, but when I installed new applications they didn't appear
<Smn> no, I haven't even entered that part of the settings
<motaka3> TJ-: it says it will take 11 hours :D
<TJ-> motaka3: Time for bed :D
<Smn> so the problem is along the lines of dash not chekcing for th enew files
<ioria> motaka3,  come on ....
<Smn> and only doing so when its cache is manually deleted
<motaka3> TJ-: Yea I have to drive home
<TJ-> motaka3: this is why it is often easier to download an ISO installer and start fresh :)
<jhutchins> TheEagerPadawan: The one Linux admin I know who has certs also has the worst job.
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary
<motaka3> TJ-: yeah you are right. I saved several links to study. I learnt so many things from you. Thank you
<malloh> Hi,people
<motaka3> ioria: thank you for taking care of my case. You are really a nice person
<malloh> please help me
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: Makes no sense to me that this is the result . OK, reboot the machine, as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold a shift key -> grub boot menu ?
<ioria> motaka3,  you're welcome
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: join ##hardware and ask if its known issue
<TheEagerPadawan> jhutchins: how do you think you get past hr if you are junior and still have everything to proof?
<codephobic> anyone here use #yeoman or ##webdev? Are these channels dead or is there a network split or something happening?
<motaka3> TJ-: by the way should leave my laptop ON so the putty can continue working ?
<TJ-> TheEagerPadawan: certificates don't mean a lot to many of us; we go on your ability to adapt in the field to challenges, and knowing how systems tick and what the various core services are and how they should be managed. You only learn that by actually doing - moreso by playing about and deliberately breaking it and then trying to figure out how it broke and how to correct it
<lotuspsychje> codephobic: ask in #freenode please
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<TJ-> motaka3: it would be good yes, if something goes wrong the putty terminal will show what last happened
<jhutchins> TheEagerPadawan: It's not easy.  Learn the system well.  Make contributions to wikis and documentation and such.
<Paradisee_> lotuspsychje: seems like fdisk doesnt support that type.
<Paradisee_> what should i use instead?
<sky-2k> moinsen @all
<motaka3> ok TJ- thanks again good night
<wintermoon> Bashing-om nope, still black screen and cursor
<TheEagerPadawan> jhutchins: all true but tell the corporate world that
<malloh> Screen resolution 1920-1080 did not monitor and LCD tv.No icons , windows and other large . From the program additional drivers tried all options - the same result
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: Do not know what to say other than we are back to verifying the .iso and the burn . If that box boots Windows, it will boot linux .
<ioria> Smn,  try to reinstall two packages ...http://askubuntu.com/questions/225519/applications-not-showing-in-unity-dash
<ioria> Smn,  try to reinstall two packages ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/225519/applications-not-showing-in-unity-dash
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: maybe this can help? http://guleweb.com/blog/?p=34
<TJ-> TheEagerPadawan: the key word is "experience" and that includes things you do yourself. I'm much more impressed by seeing side-projects and self-taught skills because the most important skills are analysis, deduction, research, and working from documentation.
<Bashing-om> wintermoon: In the installation phase, did you note where grub would be installed ? sdb ! .
<wintermoon> Bashing-om no, installation was automatic
<wintermoon> Bashing-om could boot into the OS and reinstall Grub be an option? or something?
<Smn> ioria, that guys problem is different, he's not getting any applications, I am but only the ones installed before x date, and anyway, I had already installe dthe applicaiton lens
<ioria> Smn,  ok
<TJ-> wintermoon: have you tried switching boot device order?
<wintermoon> TJ- 1st device is Drive where Ubuntu was installed
<Smn> reinstalled* I mean. But it had no effect
<TJ-> wintermoon: right, I'm saying if there are multiple devices, switch them!
<TJ-> wintermoon: that, or positively prove where the boot-strap and boot-loader are
<wintermoon> TJ- any way to prove that? please note I'm just a regular inexperienced user
<TJ-> wintermoon: well, I generally try to work from evidence, so I do diagnosis to identify what the actual install locations look like, rather than guessing
<ioria> Smn,  is that you  :þ ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/704073/newly-installed-applications-not-showing-in-dash-menu
<wintermoon> TJ- hmmm
<Smn> that's a mere coincidence. I haven't asked for help anywhere but here
<lotuspsychje> malloh: ubuntu version? card chipset? driver active?
<Smn> after reading it I'm surprised he seems to have done the same as me
<Smn> also, it seems his case is a little different, because he says they appear on reboot or after launching thorugh terminal, which doesn't happen to me
<TJ-> wintermoon: the boot process is pretty simple: power-on > firmware power-on-self-test (POST) > firmware boot-manager -> read boot-strap code from boot device into memory > execute boot-strap > boot-strap loads additional boot-loader code > boot-manager menu > load OS > execute OS
<ioria> Smn,  right
<TJ-> wintermoon: now, if the 'boot-strap' or 'boot loader' code was accidentally installed to a device which isn't 1st in the boot-order, the problems you describe would be expected. That's why I suggested trying to change the boot-order (if there are multiple devices available)
<goddard> lotuspsychje: not sure let me look
<ioria> Smn,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1506744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1506744 in unity (Ubuntu) "Newly installed applications do not show in the dash" [Low,Incomplete]
<sarge> hello
<wintermoon> TJ- I understand now, I'll try
<ghost_> hello guys
<sarge> can anyone help me to get a registration number
<Smn> looks like 15.10 didn't come out so polished
<Smn> there is another bug related to the trash icon where if you empty the trash it will launch nautilus after the fact
<sarge> help
<lotuspsychje> Smn: use LTS for more stable experience
<ioria> Smn,  you could try  #12
<TJ-> sarge: Ubuntu does not have a registration number
<Smn> I know, I prefer to deal with this than with older packages, just saying that a stable release shouldn't be suffering from these problem
<sarge> I was on here and I took there was?
<wintermoon> TJ- it seems that was the case, thank you
<wintermoon> TJ- anyways it's still messy
<TJ-> wintermoon: yay... so now it is booted, you need to *fix* that !
<TJ-> wintermoon: as I understand it you now have a disk with the Linux boot-loader on, but the OS on a different disk?
<Smn> ioria, , that actually worked
<ioria> Smn,  you're lucky guy
<Smn> so the problem is within the loader
<wintermoon> TJ- indeed
<Smn> thank you, ioria
<TJ-> wintermoon: so, use "sudo lsblk -f" and identify which device name hosts the root file-system at /
<ioria> Smn,  you're welcome
<wintermoon> TJ- sdb1
<TJ-> wintermoon: OK, now do "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" and if no errors are reported, do "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> wintermoon: note that is "/dev/sdb" *not* "/dev/sdb1"
<wintermoon> TJ- yep, done
<TJ-> wintermoon: OK, reboot, change boot order to the 'Linux' device, and it should work
<wintermoon> TJ- YAY! it boots, now lemme check if Win boots correctly
<EriC^^> !yay | wintermoon
<ubottu> wintermoon: Glad you made it! :-)
<TJ-> wintermoon: that's where you may have to fix it up
<wintermoon> TJ- yeah it was somewhat messy before installation, don't know how to explain tho, but had mixed bootings (?)
<wintermoon> TJ- had two devices, one Win on each, and sometimes when booting the system would reboot before starting the OS
<TJ-> wintermoon: when there are several devices, the installer sometimes guesses wrong. It assumes the device currently listed first by the firmware is the 1 you want as boot device, so unless you spot that and change it at partitioning time, the boot loader goes onto the 'wrong' device if you want to keep them separate
<wintermoon> TJ- I see, I didn't know that, I messed at some point back then
<wintermoon> TJ- now at Grub I see the following:
<wintermoon> TJ- I have three Windows options... listed as follow:   *Win 8 (on /dev/sda1)   *Win 8 (on /dev/sda2)   *Win 8 (on /dev/sdc1)
<wintermoon> TJ- I selected the first Win option, and it led me to the previous Windows default Dual-boot (previous to Ubuntu installation)
<TJ-> wintermoon: urgh, sounds like it just got complicated!
<wintermoon> TJ- LOL... I want grub to show only two Win options, one for sda and other for sdc...
<TJ-> wintermoon: I'd *guess* /dev/sda1 is a Windows Recovery image (the first partition generally is, if not hidden)
<wintermoon> TJ- I see
<TJ-> wintermoon: so I'd think /dev/sda2 is one installation, and possibly sdc1 is the other (though that could be a Recovery image too!)
<TJ-> wintermoon: try "sudo blkid"
<wintermoon> TJ- one of them is a Win 7 dual-boot, dunno which
<TJ-> wintermoon: if you can boot, from GRUB, into the Windows install, it might be worth having it re-install its own boot-strap code into the MBR of /dev/sda so it uses native Windows boot with no GRUB involvement, that way you can choose Win8 or Ubuntu simply by selected the boot device from firmware.
<TJ-> wintermoon: just make sure it doesn't write it into that /dev/sdb!
<wintermoon> TJ- hmmmm
<TJ-> wintermoon: situations like these, I do love UEFI :)
<wintermoon2> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/13583685/
<wintermoon> TJ- Win8 and DATA have both a Win8 installation on each
<TJ-> wintermoon: GRUB relies on os-prober to add foreign OS entries. Try running it, see what it discovers. "sudo os-prober"
<wintermoon> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/13583750/
<TJ-> wintermoon: so, that shows you os-prober thinks differently to you about sdc
<TJ-> wintermoon: there is no GRUB configuration to have it amend the os-prober output; you can only disable it entirely so GRUB doesn't add foreign entries
<dedline> Test
<TJ-> wintermoon: actually, the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober shell script does process "GRUB_OS_PROBER_SKIP_LIST"
<TJ-> wintermoon: it looks as if the code their looks for the UUID of the partition(s) you want to skip in that variable
<wintermoon> TJ- I guess the boot was spoiled previously, but why it shows three different Windows options? There must be some way to get rid of them and let GRUB manage each Windows boot individually? :D
<TJ-> wintermoon: so you could add GRUB_OS_PROBER_SKIP_LIST="069AE3D39AE3BCF5 C6EE2876EE286143"  to '/etc/default/grub' to have it skip /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdc1
<TJ-> wintermoon: but something is missing from /dev/sdc5 that os-prober expects, which is why it doesn't list that partition as bootable
<TJ-> wintermoon: I seem to recall it looks for /boot/bootmgr.exe or similar
<TJ-> wintermoon: the shell script in /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/20microsoft  does the hunting/recognising of Windows OS
<wintermoon> TJ- hmmm
<sulfasal> on a new install 1510, how do I edit the preferences in terminal and gedit?
<bekks> sulfasal: Which preferences?
<sulfasal> line number background etc
<bekks> of what?
<sulfasal> terminal gedit etc theirs no way to configure them
<sulfasal> there's
<bekks> Terminal doesnt have line numbers to be shown.
<sulfasal> ok gedit
<bekks> if its not in the preferences, there is no way.
<sulfasal> lol, lubuntu does
<bekks> So its in the preferences - somewhere :)
<sulfasal> Looking at gedit window on ubuntu1510 right now. No preferences
<sulfasal> open save print undo that's it
<nicomachus> one sec sulfasal let me pull up gedit on one of my 15.10 machines
<EriC^^> sulfasal: check the global menu at the top left corner ( mouse-over so it appears )
<nicomachus> sulfasal: lubuntu uses leafpad, not gedit
<sulfasal> nicomachus: nuh-uh
<sulfasal> uses both
<sulfasal> EriC^^: nope, nothing there. Am I missing some GTK thingee? This is a brand new install.
<nicomachus> sulfasal: Edit --> Preferences and there's a check-box for "display line numbers" under view
<nicomachus> it may be in your top menu bar, not connected to the actual gedit window.
<sulfasal> nicomachus: ain't no edit there's just icons across the top open, save, print, undo that's it
<EriC^^> sulfasal: hold alt so the menu at the top appears
<sulfasal> EriC^^: ok I see now, it's on the top of the screen NOT the actual gedit window
 * nicomachus said that...
<EriC^^> yeah, ubuntu uses global menu's if you hover the mouse over it it'll appear
<EriC^^> ( it can be disabled btw )
<sulfasal> how
<EriC^^> sulfasal: settings > appearance > behavior > menus
<Tommalla> Hey, I broke my unity :<
<sulfasal> thx
<EriC^^> sulfasal: np
<nicomachus> Tommalla: nothing wrong with that. :)
<EriC^^> Tommalla: does the guest account work?
<Tommalla> So, I have this liveUSB of 15.10. I booted it up, installed a bunch of things including nvidia-drivers and gcc-4.9 (trying to run a CUDA project on a liveUSB). After that I closed the lid of my laptop for a moment and that's when all hell broke loose.
<Tommalla> When I reopened the lid, there was a login screen but whenever I logged in (login: ubuntu, pass:blank), there would be an error about some program crashing (unity, I presume?). I rebooted, and now I only get the desktop with no top/left bars nor window decorations.
<Tommalla> When I tried to run unity from console, it gave me errors about glib missing. I reinstalled python-gobject and upgraded unity. Now when I try to run unity from console it hangs on "compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded." and nothing more happens.
<Tommalla> nicomachus, EriC^^: ^
<daftykins> Tommalla: don't see the point in trying to achieve such a task from a live session.
<daftykins> and no debug can be done because you'll reboot and it'll all be gone...
<simon^^> I am a consultant doing an assignment for a major home appliance company. It is a research project and I'm creating a datalogger for dishwashers. The platform I use is a beaglebone with a custom cape that has the electronics required to talk to the dishwasher. Ubuntu 14.04 was selected for rootfs and I`m using the freshest 4.1 kernel. This device is going to be shipped to customers (brainless people) and they will need
<simon^^> to connect to the logger through its wifi and install deb packages using some windows program I will write to update the software on their logger. My question is: what available options do I have for remotely installing software where everything has to be operated by braindead people (consumers)?
<daftykins> simon^^: why such a new kernel? also if this thing is ARM, bear in mind #ubuntu-arm exists
<nicomachus> 4.1 on 14.04?
<daftykins> yeah stops it being ubuntu imo.
<simon^^> Irrelevant, I am not going to change kernel
<daftykins> simon^^: but you already have, since 4.1 doesn't come with 14.04
<daftykins> so what you're running is no longer ubuntu 14.04
<simon^^> It is still irrelevant to the question
<daftykins> yes, but i'm asking anyway - being stubborn and refusing just makes you come across as though you have an attitude
<Tommalla> daftykins: It won't. I have a partition on that liveusb for the data. AFAIK it should stay there.
<simon^^> It was a collegue of mine, I agree it was a stupid decision and I have spent tens of hours just to wrestle kernel issues, but right now its what ive got :P
<Tommalla> daftykins: There's no other way to do this - this is the only CUDA-compatible machine I have and it's not mine so I cannot modify the hard drive
<daftykins> simon^^: why not configure a default samba share that people can throw packages on, then script up automatically parsing that path to install them? if i follow you right
<simon^^> He mentioned something about "new networking features"
<daftykins> Tommalla: then your plan is flawed.
<TJ-> simon^^: if the 'logger' ahs WiFi why can't it update packages itself?
<simon^^> daftykins, that is one option, we were also discussing setting up a node server and http posting debs
<dusan_> Hello there
<simon^^> I was thinking there might be some corporate 'distribute software transparently to clients' way too, but I know of none
<daftykins> what do those beaglebones run from? SD cards for the OS, like a Pi?
<zerowaitstate> simon^^: take a look at snappy maybe?
<Tommalla> daftykins: Well, have a better idea?
<zerowaitstate> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<daftykins> Tommalla: yeah, arrange proper access to a proper target machine you *can* control.
<Tommalla> daftykins: told you, impossible
<Tommalla> I can, however, suspend this machine
<Tommalla> Which I have been doing
<simon^^> It runs from internal flash. First it boots from SD, then it copies the SD card to internal eMMC card and dd's null to the boot sector of the SD using a custom script
<daftykins> Tommalla: enjoy then. your constraints sound utterly ridiculous.
<simon^^> then it formats the SD and use it for storing logs
<daftykins> simon^^: ah, so too slow to ship updated cards i take it?
<simon^^> zerowaitstate, I will do that, thanks
<dusan_> Is there anyone around who uses Ubuntu Gnome?
<zerowaitstate> simon^^: bear in mind snappy isn't really production ready yet
<TJ-> simon^^: set-up your own ubuntu mirror archive which contains just the packages required; configure the 'logger' device to use that as its repos, ensure the device can get an IPv4 and IPv6 address using dhcp/dhcpv6 and RA, and that your repo server answers to both IPv4/v6, and has DNS entries for both A and AAAA records, and then all you do is publish a new version of the package in your repo and all the
<TJ-> loggers will eventually call-in and upgrade
<bekks> dusan_: I bet some people do.#
<simon^^> daftykins, not really, it is just something I made quickly for the upcoming release. Later we will probably PXE boot or something
<TJ-> I know a gnome that uses Ubuntu :)
<simon^^> the installation is done at the factory
<dusan_> hahaah nice one :D
<daftykins> dusan_: ask the actual question
<zerowaitstate> would GNOME Ubuntu be Gubuntu?
<simon^^> TJ the logger can only access the laptop of the customer when they connect, it is a design decision to not allow it to access the internet in any way
<dusan_> Nah just wondering how many people use it :D
<k1l> zerowaitstate: no. its ubuntu-gnome
<dusan_> everything is good but gnome-terminal sucks balls
<simon^^> and the laptop has very restricted company policy so they cant install anything and they are definately not admin :P
<simon^^> and it runs windoze
<nicomachus> dusan_: that's really a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic, this is strictly a support channel
<dusan_> Ah ok :)
<TJ-> simon^^: how will the customer connect then? will they have to switch to ad-hoc wifi mode, or do you intend the device to operate as an AP, potentially polluting the 802.11bg band ?
<dusan_> Ok then I have a real question is there any way to make unity web player run on Ubuntu?
<TJ-> simon^^: or is the device connecting by wired Ethernet, or USB?
<nicomachus> dusan_: you may find this helpful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/425317/unity-web-player-for-ubuntu
<daftykins> dusan_: probably not, i see a lot of articles talking about pipelight hacks but i bet most of those fail now.
<daftykins> heh yeah like the above link, which has replies saying it doesn't work
<nicomachus> oh.
 * nicomachus slinks away and leaves daftykins to handle things
<daftykins> nicomachus: i was on the same page when you linked it :D
 * nicomachus is still only on level 3 of his Hooked-on-Phonics audiotape
<simon^^> TJ-, The device operates as an AP. What do you mean by polluting the 802.11bg band? Do I need to have some certificate to run an AP or is it just a general concern?
<simon^^> I checked out snappy, its not really what im looking for
<TJ-> simon^^: general concern - most homes are already congested with neighbour APs; adding another isn't going to win friends
<TJ-> simon^^: if it only operates when turned on/off manually to do data exchanges that'd be OK, but I'd recommend against an always-on AP device
<simon^^> TJ-, it operates when you run a program on your dishwasher
<k1l> simon^^: canonical got some thing called "landscape"
<simon^^> its powered by the powerboard bus
<TJ-> simon^^: any programme, or a special one for data logging? if the former, I'd expect some customers reporting 'bad wifi' for their personal systems when the thing is operating.
<TJ-> simon^^: 2.4GHz  band with 802.11b/g (20 MHz channel width) has only 3 completely non-overlapping channels. When it is 802.11n (40MHz channel width) that reduces to 2.
<BigMao> Hi there, I've been experiencing freezing on a fresh install of Ubuntu. The input devices are unresponsive for about 1-2 minutes after seeing the login screen.  How can I diagnose this problem?
<simon^^> TJ the goal of the product is to "monitor" the habits of the customer, and to parse logs to find suspicious sensor values etc. using analysis software. Only employees will have it and they will get a free dishwasher in exchange for using the system. This means that yes, it runs on any programme
<TJ-> simon^^: if those Windows PCs are locked down, I'd suggest the easiest way to have ubuntu updates delivered would be to have a minimal Ubuntu virtual machine to deliver them, running on Windows
<simon^^> I was thinking that. The aim is to have an application with two buttons to run on their computer. They press one button when they are home, and one when they are at work. Thats the whole synchronization mechanism. We want to download logs, update software and add (change) configuration files. Ive developed a bunch of deb packages for all this already but the thing I still have to do is this updating mechanism.
<TJ-> simon^^: we have some packages designed to do that kind of thing. apt-mirror, apt-cacher-ng, aptoncd, and others
<BigMao> I'm also having an issue where I can't access any of my virtual terminals (CTRL + ALT + F1-F6).  Instead I get a blank screen.  Does anyone have this problem?
<TJ-> !apt-offline | simon^^ this can be used on Windows systems too
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | simon^^ this can be used on Windows systems too
<ubottu> simon^^ this can be used on Windows systems too: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1 (wily), package size 55 kB, installed size 346 kB
<simon^^> TJ cool! I have a bit of reading to do now :D Thank you for helping me out
<ubuntu452> Hi guys! I was wondering about intel graphics drivers on 14.04.3 I went to 01.org but it appears that the packages available there don't have support for 14.04.3, any advice on how to get better support for the graphics card?
<daftykins> do not install from that site
<ubuntu452> daftykins: I haven't
<daftykins> you already have the best support, 3.19 kernel on LTS :)
<jesuslovesyouthi> I'm trying to use macchanger with the random option (ie: macchanger -r < interface >); but the outcome is the same address (same as my acutual mac). I did do 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 down and did use prefix my macchanger command with sudo. What am I doing wrong?
<daftykins> jesuslovesyouthi: this is Kali isn't it.
<ubuntu452> daftykins: My 1024x768 resolution disagrees with you x)
<TJ-> ubuntu452: resolution is generally due to the monitor not supplying valid EDID
<jesuslovesyouthi> daftykins: ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> ubuntu452: that's not driver based, perhaps you should've started with that as your question... desktop/laptop ? connection type?
<ubuntu452> Desktop LAN
<daftykins> what has LAN got to do with anything?
<ubuntu452> daftykins: I thought it was the intel driver
<daftykins> i'm saying connection type of the display :)
<TJ-> ubuntu452: "pastebinit <( xrandr -q )" from a GUI terminal shell
<ubuntu452> daftykins: omg im sorry, my brain is half turned off... VGA cable, desktop, monitor is a samsung (no idea model, im not close to the PC with the issue atm)
<daftykins> not close means what? why are you here asking? :)
<daftykins> we need to see direct output and logs etc, so if you're not there, we can't help other than to say it's 2015 - use a digital connection
<ubuntu452> daftykins: not close means, it's the work desktop, im at home right now... Let me connect to it
<jesuslovesyouthi> Am I supposed to use some other program (like urandom) along with my macchanger command? Bc that's not how I see used here : http://linuxconfig.org/change-mac-address-with-macchanger-linux-command
<simon^^> TJ another question :) What is the recommended way for managing private keys (for signing deb packages) for large companies? Do I need to request money for a safe with two large golden keys that have to be turned simultaneously in different ends of a room to lock it up in, or is there a simpler way?
<ubuntu452> daftykins: my mobo doesn't support anything else
 * nicomachus is curious about how much of the consulting fee is now going to TJ-
<daftykins> that's unlikely
<ubuntu452> daftykins: but sadly true
<daftykins> must be older than i thought
<daftykins> nicomachus: he gets _all_ the virtual cookies :)
<TJ-> simon^^: yeah, that... or just an air-gapped PC to generate a CA (Certificate Authority) key-pair, and issue your own signing certs with that, and install the public CA cert on the devices
<simon^^> haha :P The job of a consultant is to quickly gather intelligence and act as it was there all the time :P
<TJ-> nicomachus: so far, 5 chocolate cookies om non non :D
<haskel> when you check command -h, it shows a lot of optional arguments, how do you know what the values are for those optional arguments?
<haskel> i.e. an option arg: --stdout
<daftykins> haskel: by learning to run "man <command>"
<haskel> what value do I give it if I want to turn it on?
<haskel> daftykins, let me give that a shot
<simon^^> TJ thank you, I owe you a bunch of beers man
<simon^^> If you`re ever in sweden
<nicomachus> clearly he wants chocolate cookies
<simon^^> I`ll ship some of the best Amsterdam space cake
<haskel> daftykins, it says no manual entry for command
<ubuntu452> daftykins: What am I looking for? When I get there again tomorrow, what should I record to get some help?
<daftykins> ubuntu452: TJ- asked you to run a command, so...
<jesuslovesyouthi> it's cool. I'll worry about it later
<jesuslovesyouthi> thx
<ubuntu452> TJ-:    1024x768       60.0      800x600        60.3     56.2      640x480        59.9
<TJ-> nicomachus: it sounds like fairly typical PLM data collection
<daftykins> ubuntu452: don't paste to here
<ubuntu452> TJ-: those are the modes supported atm
<daftykins> ubuntu452: you needed to install "pastebinit" then run the command given
<nicomachus> TJ-: I was just trying to mess with him.
<daftykins> then link us to the URL resulting from it :)
<ubuntu452> daftykins: ^-^
<TJ-> ubuntu452: we'd need to see the pastebin, because it gives more contextual info, but those resolutions look to be the standard VESA resolutions when there's no better EDID info from the monitor. Check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues that EDID is failing
<corvo> hi guys, trying to install yumi and first I couldn't because I didn't have gambas3-runtime installed on my 12.04. I found a way to manually install it by following a wiki, I did but then I had to create a dummy package for it with 'equivs'. Followed that procedure too but it gave me this error http://pastebin.fr/43624. I still tried to install it after all (now that I manage to manually install gambas3-runtime even if without equivs...) and It works but it doe
<corvo> sn't start giving me this other error "Cannot load class 'TrayIcon': Unable to load class file. FMain.FMain.0" Dunno what to do anymore, help! Please :)
<ubuntu452> TJ-: Hypothetically if the issue is with the monitor not being correctly identified, I presume I'd have to install the monitor drivers, is that right?
<nicomachus> corvo: any reason you're still running 12.04?
<daftykins> ubuntu452: no
<daftykins> ubuntu452: i take it you're new to Linux and normally use Windows? drivers aren't the answer :)
<TJ-> ubuntu452: no, my first suggestion if EDID fails is to check the pins at both ends of the VGA monitor - specifically the DDC pins
<corvo> nicomachis: hardware stability with my machine, tried 13.10 and 14.04 but there were no doubts I should have go back to 12.04, way faster and better for my pc
<corvo> nicomachus: hardware stability with my machine, tried 13.10 and 14.04 but there were no doubts I should have go back to 12.04, way faster and better for my pc
<ubuntu452> daftykins, TJ- I haven't used Linux in a while... forgot about the configuration issues after installing a distro =)
<TJ-> ubuntu452: EDID is transferred over the DDC link as digital data. That failing is a common problem due to physical issues. Believe it or not, some cheaper VGA cables leave out the DDC signal
<corvo> anyway, I obviously canno install dummy package for gambas3-runtime and that bothers yumi's boot, any idea how to solve it?
<ubuntu452> TJ-: That could be the case, sadly I'm at home now and that is the PC at work (probably they got a cheap ass VGA cable), any ideas how to fix it not involving changing the cable? (It might take weeks b4 they get the right one and I don't want to have to buy one myself)
<TJ-> ubuntu452: you'd have to create custom modelines matching what the monitor can do, and add them to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in a 'Monitor' section, along with an associated 'Screen' section
<daftykins> we're talking a couple of pounds,dollars,euros
<daftykins> go on, splash out for Christmas :P
<ubuntu452> daftykins: I'm cheap too xD
<TJ-> ubuntu452: swap the cable from 1 from a Windows PC - it'll never notice - they 'll just blame the drivers :D
<ro> Hello. Im trying to wipe a ssd. Im using the command "pv < /dev/zero/ > /dev/sdb" Im getting an eta of 265hrs. Is there any way to speed this up?
<TJ-> ro: use the SSD's ATA Secure Erase command. 10 seconds
<mcphail> ubuntu452: what graphics driver are you actually using just now? Has the system dropped to the vesa driver? Have you booted with "nomodeset" (which will drop to the vesa driver if there is no proprietary driver installed)?
<ubuntu452> TJ-: Hahahahahaha! I don't see many ppl around using windoes machines... It's mostly mac users (they have all their cool cables and stuff)
<daftykins> where cool = ridiculous
<ubuntu452> mcphail: I literally just installed ubuntu 14.04 today on the machine, it was running 12 something...
<mcphail> ubuntu452: what is the native resolution you are looking for?
<ubuntu452> daftykins: indeed, sadly they'll probably have to replace *ALL* the cables with the next version of the mac
<daftykins> ubuntu452: wouldn't hurt to see a "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<ubuntu452> daftykins: can't provide it :( tried sshing over the VPN only to realise that I turned off the machine before leaving work :'((((
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> then what was the faked resolution output you shared earlier?
<ubuntu452> daftykins: I was so proud of myself for being a good citizen and turning it off as I left :/
<TJ-> ubuntu452: would have been more fun to do it remotely over SSH :p
<daftykins> well write it down for tomorrow, install 'pastebinit', run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and write down the link to share here when available
<ubuntu452> mcphail: Something nicer than 1024x768
<ubuntu452> TJ-: that's what I was hoping for xP
<ubuntu452> TJ-: I'll enable wake on lan for next time ^-^
<nicomachus> everything is more fun when done remotely over SSH, EXCEPT for distro upgrades.
<mcphail> ubuntu452: but what is the res of the monitor?
<daftykins> maybe leave it on and double check you installed openssh-server, too...
 * nicomachus learned the hard way
<TJ-> ubuntu452: and don't forget, check the hardware connections, that might be all it needs. I've seen the DDC pins bent inside the connector several times. *gently* prising them back to straight fixes it - but don't snap them!
<TJ-> nicomachus: what issues did you have with distr upgrades?
<ubuntu452> mcphail: might be something like 1900x... but I'm not 100% sure
<ubuntu452> mcphail: I'll check the hardware tomorrow if the VGA cable doesn't work and write the Xorg.conf file by hand to a nicer resolution
<nicomachus> TJ-: It was a few months ago. something ended up getting corrupted on the reboot, and I lost the whole HDD because it was all encrypted and couldn't be recovered. It was a loooooong deal.
<TJ-> nicomachus: that is where installing dropbear does wonders, especially in the initrd
<mcphail> ubuntu452: if it _is_ a 1920x1080 monitor, you can try adding "drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1920x1080.bin" to your kernel boot line. If you're using radeon or nouveau drivers, that should prompt them to set resolution correctly
<daftykins> another win for encryption :D
<daftykins> mcphail: intel only so we're told.
<ubuntu452> mcphail: no radeon/nouveau drivers, it's intel only (should definitely request a GPU for that thing though...)
<nicomachus> TJ-: I just googled dropbear and got a mythical australian koala thing...
<mcphail> daftykins: ahh. Haven't tried it on intel, but it should work on any kernel modesetting drivers
<nicomachus> ah, this? https://github.com/mkj/dropbear
<TJ-> daftykins: encryption can only break if the LUKS header gets its mast key damaged. sectors in the data area being corrupted are just like corrupted sectors anywhere
<daftykins> nicomachus: perhaps add linux :P
<TJ-> !info dropbear | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: dropbear (source: dropbear): lightweight SSH2 server and client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2014.65-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 171 kB, installed size 997 kB
<mcphail> ubuntu452: give it a try anyway. Haven't tested on intel, but worst that will happen will be you'll have to reboot
<nicomachus> TJ-: that's exactly what happened to me. the LUKS header key was corrupted and couldn't be recovered.
<TJ-> nicomachus: it's statically linked (so binaries are stand-alone)
<TJ-> nicomachus: and of course you had created a dump of the LUKS header on some removable media :D
<nicomachus> TJ-: Of course!
<ubuntu452> mcphail: If I did that, would I get that resolution on all TTYs?
<nicomachus> (after that all happened....)
<TJ-> nicomachus: stable-door, horse-bolted, !
<mcphail> ubuntu452: it should give you the opportunity to set that resolution
 * nicomachus learns from mistakes, but unfortunately often fails to learn things *before* the mistakes happen
<ubuntu452> So, unrelated to what we've discussed so far regarding the intel drivers, how do I improve the resolution of the TTYs in an ubuntu machine?
<daftykins> they wouldn't be mistakes if you didn't :>
<daftykins> ubuntu452: they're part of the same thing actually, so just focus on checking those things tomorrow
<noobstrap> Hello. Installed radeon drivers and ubuntu isn't booting. What logs should I check?
<ubuntu452> daftykins: nvm... Just checked this machine's TTY resolution and it's behaving as expected
<daftykins> noobstrap: which specifically, 'fglrx' ?
<ubuntu452> daftykins: Yeah I'll have a look, thanks guys!
<noobstrap> yes
<daftykins> see you can't call them radeon, since 'radeon' is also a driver ;)
<daftykins> how did you install?
<daftykins> which ubuntu are we even talking about? which card too?
<noobstrap> from the additional hardware menu
<noobstrap> I managed to uninstall the drivers and ubuntu is working again but im interested in making the mwork
<daftykins> gonna need the above info then
<noobstrap> I'd like to troubleshoot but i don't know which logs to check
<mcphail> ubuntu452: I think you can still pass vga modes these days, as well: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/svga.txt
<noobstrap> I'm on ubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> right and the card?
<noobstrap> radeon 6870
<daftykins> did you also get offered fglrx-updates to try?
<noobstrap> yes i've tried them both
<noobstrap> I used to solve this issue in the past by installing the linux headers
<noobstrap> but it didn't work this time
<daftykins> when it fails, do TTYs work? or do you get everything blank?
<noobstrap> it freezes int he ubuntu loading screen and cant swith tty
<noobstrap> can only turn off by powerbutton
<daftykins> mmm not much luck trying to get any logs out of that then - tried booting with 'quiet splash' removed?
<ubuntu452> mcphail: Those look horrible, although it appears to have an 'autodetect' feature... Not brave enough to try that (don't feel like frying the monitor)
<noobstrap> ye
<noobstrap> don't know where i fucked up, I'm prob gonna fresh install the latest LTS version
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daftykins> bear in mind AMD just put your card into legacy status
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Does the Ubuntu installer install any closed source drivers by default?
<CountryfiedLinux> for graphics
<bekks> CountryfiedLinux: no.
<CountryfiedLinux> ok cool bekks thanks.
<noobstrap> Thanks daftykins, sorry for the language ^_^
<daftykins> noobstrap: you could pastebin the output of installing one of the packags, so we can see if the module is built correctly
<utio> does anyone know what software i can use to help build css based GTK3 theme ?
<utio> I really want to edit the Arc theme which is in .css , but I dont know what the CSS fields are to change the value !!
<cuddylier> What is the maximum throughput of a 6Gb/s LSI raid card if I have a systme with PCIe slots?
<noobstrap> ok here's the fglrx install output http://pastebin.com/mUpXmXqw
<BigMao> Hi there, I'm having a lot of trouble getting larger X11 fonts to work in Ubuntu 14.04.  I want to do this by setting the DPI in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Can somebody tell me how to do this?
<BigMao> The text scaling factor does not work when the program uses X11 fonts.
<dgistando> hello
<dgistando> no
<dgistando> whats the point?
<sector_0> hey guys
<sector_0> any idea why my wireless keyboard and mouse combo doesn't work correctly?
<sector_0> I plugged in the dongle, and put batteries in the mouse and keyboards, with correct polarity
<sector_0> the keyboard work fine as far as I see, but the mouse doesn't work at all
<sector_0> when I turn on the mouse, the light flashes couple times and never comes back on
<daftykins> not associated perhaps
<sector_0> daftykins, what you mean?
<OerHeks> If you cannot pair the mouse, sounds like broken, bring it back where you bought it.
<daftykins> sector_0: the receiver must be associated with both parts, what make are they?
<sector_0> daftykins, OerHeks it's an old model so that's why I'm not too convinced it's a hardware issue
<sector_0> I think it might be a driver issue
<sector_0> the model is BL-IBM-KM500
<sector_0> it's a nipponamerica device
<daftykins> well as long as all 3 were used together in the past, they should already be associated
<OerHeks> No, i don't think it is a driver problem.
<daftykins> agreed, the likelihood 50% of a receiver is working is quite low
<TJ-> is it a Bluetooth device, or using its own radio modulation/frequency?
<sector_0> TJ-, well it's using 2.4GHz but it doesn't follow the bluetooth standard from what I gather, since my bluetooth dongle don't detect them
<daftykins> lol
<retrojeff> if /run/user/1000/dconf/user is owned by root the desktop will crash
<retrojeff> and cause 100% cpu usage
<sector_0> daftykins, well I recently bought it
<retrojeff> stuff like mate-panel etc
<daftykins> ah so they are not guaranteed to work together
<daftykins> sector_0: no buttons on the receiver for sync i take it?
<retrojeff> who and what changes /run/user/1000/dconf/user to be owned by root
<TJ-> sector_0: if the receiver can't pair with the mouse that points to something outside the OS, unless they are paired but the receiver needs a driver to handle the mouse, but not the keyboard.
<sector_0> I mean the real reason I bought it was to replace my old keyboard, the mouse is secondary but it'll be nice to have it
<k1l> retrojeff: missusage of sudo and root account?
<sector_0> TJ-, well I'm not 100% sure it doesn't "pair"
<TJ-> sector_0: their is usually an identifable LED sequence to identify the modes, check the manual
<TJ-> s/their/there/
<TJ-> sector_0: compare "the light flashes couple times and never comes back on" with what the manual says should be happening
<sector_0> TJ-, the manual doesn't say anything about flash patterns
<daftykins> sector_0: best advice, test it on a Windows machine
<daftykins> no point going to length working it out when you can just check
<sector_0> daftykins, I only have access to a windows 8 computer and as is expected....there's no driver
<TJ-> sector_0: from what I'm reading, the device presents as standard USB HID devices, so no special OS drivers are required  (the standard USB HID class driver is sufficient) so the issue is in the hardware
<sector_0> oh well, at least the keyboard's working
<daftykins> http://www.nipponamerica.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=4719&search=BL-IBM-KM500
<OerHeks> sector_0, so you bought it recently, it does not work on windows 8, and you think it is a ubuntu driver issue??
<daftykins> i'd put the batteries in backwards :> those things look cheap and nasty
<OerHeks> change the keyboard batteries with the ones in the mouse ..
<sector_0> OerHeks, in case you haven't realize windows 8 doesn't have drivers for a lot of things
<sector_0> especially older hardware
<OerHeks> unlikely for keyboards & mice..
<daftykins> that's utter rubbish
<OerHeks> this is just a waste of time.
<Gallomimia> don't worry, windows 8 is open source so you can add any drivers you want. oh wait.... no that's something else
<daftykins> it is not a driver issue - check your foolish Windows comments at the door, thanks
<sector_0> OerHeks, I know...just saying
<sector_0> and besides like I said windows doesn't recognize it as a HID input device so your argument is technically invalid
<daftykins> regardless of what you think, not a Windows channel :)
<sector_0> anyways scrap the whole discussion, like I said the mouse isn't important, it was just a cheap buy for a keyboard replacement
#ubuntu 2015-12-01
<N0body> ping
<PanicSkittle> Confirm range, flood tubes one and two
<N0body> expected pong
<B_Man> Hey! I'm on a MacBook Ait and recently installed latest Ubuntu. Since I don't like Unity I installed Openbox and now I can't log in to neither of them. Suggestions?
<N0body> no further questions.
<N0body> did i forget something ?
<zykotick9> PanicSkittle: <ot> "Confirm, range, flood tubes..." <- i liked that.  thanks.</ot>
<daftykins> N0body: yes, that this is ubuntu support only... so take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks :)
<OerHeks> N0body, yes, to read the /topic
<soul_> hello
<N0body> anybody know how to connect phone to your ubuntu desktop since ubunto dont support ios ;)
<N0body> or maybe some tips for ubuntu since im new..
<N0body> Im N0body btw.. sorry for being rude..
<LtL>   
<daftykins> N0body: you can't basically.
<SeriouslyLaugh> could someone direct me to the difference between an ubuntu flavor and an ubuntu derivative? apologies for the newb question. i'm still learning.
<N0body> only with android ?
<daftykins> flavour = official spin that comes with a different desktop, derivative = a distro based off ubuntu, like Mint etc.
<SeriouslyLaugh> ty daftykins
<OerHeks> there was https://launchpad.net/libimobiledevice for iOS, not sure it still works
<OerHeks> else build it yourself > http://askubuntu.com/questions/598940/libimobiledevice-1-2-ios-8-support-for-ubuntu-14-04-trusty
<daftykins> !pm | N0body
<ubottu> N0body: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<utu8o> on Windows/Linux desktop i prefer Firefox, on Android i prefer CM Browser, on iOS i prefer Opera Mini
<N0body> true
<N0body> i prefer learning.
<N0body> thats why im here ;)
<N0body> World
<k1l> N0body: utu8o general chat please in #ubuntu-offtopic . we try to keep this channel clear for technical support only.
<VeryBewitching> Hey folks.  I have an Ubuntu PC (15.10) and put a new SSD in it today and installed Windows on that.  How can I go about getting Grub installed in the MBR to recover my Linux installation?  I tried 2 of the methods in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2 (grub-install and chroot methods) but still no luck.  The chroot method complained that it couldn't find /mnt/boot/grub, the
<VeryBewitching> former "worked" but there was no actual change.
<N0body> thx for the info
<Yuken> So, default Lubuntu 15.10 install. Opening up the Downloads folder via PCManFM... uses all the available RAM on my PC, then crashes everything entirely until it is stuck on a frozen screen.
<Yuken> Any ideas?
<daftykins> what's in there?
<Yuken> daftykins, absolutely nothing.
<k1l> maybe a black hole? :)
<Yuken> Nah.
<k1l> Yuken: can you start pcmanfm from a terminal and then see whats going on as errormessages?
<Yuken> k1l, tried to do so. No error messages appear, from what I can see.
<Yuken> k1l, and it does work fine, accessing it from the terminal.
<VeryBewitching> Another thing to note about my issue is I'm running btrfs
<k1l> Yuken: anything in .xsession-errors in the users home or in syslog?
<Yuken> Nothing, k1l .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ubuntu 15.10 Installed... The trackpad works well but a little jerky, I have some synaptics settings yet to adjust. Thanks for your help and support
<k1l> Yuken: strange. is the RAM ok?
<Yuken> k1l, I'm... honestly not sure. This PC is 9 years old, going on 10. RAM is from bloody Hyundai :p
<Yuken>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-18-generic i686 ** Distro: Ubuntu¦¶ "wily0u¦¶" 15.10u¦¶ ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.0GiB, 63.9% free ** Disk: Total: 144.6GiB, 52.6% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co.,
<Yuken>  Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 4h 39m 30s **
<daftykins> nothing wrong with that
<daftykins> hyundai RAM i mean :P
<Yuken> I know that, just the absurdity.
<Yuken> Never thought of Hyundai making RAM :o
<daftykins> was it a clean install?
<Yuken> daftykins, clean install from the Lubuntu website, yes.
<daftykins> and you've dist-upgrade'd since?
<Yuken> daftykins, as I do not know much about Ubuntu & Linux in general, no clue.
<daftykins> "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Yuken> I'll do so right now.
<SeriouslyLaugh> difference between full-upgrade and dist-upgrade? not at a linux machine at the moment so I cannot man them
<k1l> SeriouslyLaugh: its apt vs apt-get
<SeriouslyLaugh> hm interesting, i will read up on that
<SeriouslyLaugh> thanks k1l
<bazhang> SeriouslyLaugh, manpages.ubuntu.com
<k1l> SeriouslyLaugh: apt is the new command and did rename the commands so users dont get confused with apt-get dist-upgrade and a ubuntu release upgrade to the next version
<SeriouslyLaugh> very interesting
<SeriouslyLaugh> thanks bazhang and k1l
<bazhang> welcome
<Bashing-om> the_count: Great ... I do hope 'tweak'n' works the wrinkles out .
<daftykins> SeriouslyLaugh: all man pages can be found via google.
<SeriouslyLaugh> daftykins :P
<daftykins> no i'm serious...
<SeriouslyLaugh> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Gallomimia> pretty strange. i seem to have no grub on my macbook. it got nuked by a second install of rEFInd. works fine but no grub options
<daftykins> SeriouslyLaugh: don't be so foolish, you wanted to see resources... i told you how to get to them. the factoid above is for genuinely not helping people and telling them to google their problems instead.
<daftykins> Gallomimia: install it from the live session
<daftykins> (ideally to the / partition of your ubuntu install)
<SeriouslyLaugh> apologies daftykins
<mib_mib> hi all - does anyone ahve any experience installing vertica on ubuntu? it doesn't seem to have a way to use the installer on a nonstandard SSH port
<gzcwnk> :)
<phoeniciavore> How can I disable the ubuntu desktop power manager? It keeps thinking that my UPS is dead (it's not) and shutting down the computer.
<phoeniciavore> There's no option in the power settings to "do nothing" if the battery is critically low.
<Gallomimia> daftykins: both the mac and ubuntu install are on the same drive, and they work. i'm in a dont-fix-not-broken mood really
<Gallomimia> daftykins: but yes. i installed it on the first partition and not the root
<daftykins> i think if it were in the root partition, rEFInd would find it and then bootup would give you the friendly menu
<Gallomimia> it does
<Gallomimia> just that when i boot to ubuntu, there's no grub that loads after refind
<wannabegeekster> Hello...  I have Ubuntu 15.04 installed and a Corsair Void wireless USB headset.  For some reason my mouse and keyboard work intermittently when this device is plugged into my computer.
<wannabegeekster> I have searched around quite a bit and have come up empty handed.
<k1l> Gallomimia: press left shift after refind
<Gallomimia> it did have that the first time around. then i ran some more installer and it nuked refind. so i installed refind and that nuked grub. time to stop nuking or i'm going to experience mutually assured destruction
<Gallomimia> k1l yes that used to work. not anymore
<daftykins> that's cause you put GRUB in the wrong drive! XD
<k1l> does ubuntu boot?
<daftykins> nevermind i won't let this topic go around for another loop of the circle :>
<Gallomimia> yep
<Gallomimia> and i can still insert kernel options in refind
<wannabegeekster> I found a guide that talks about modifying the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file but it didn't really fix the issue although it does seem to have stabilized things barely.
<daftykins> wannabegeekster: experimented with USB port choice i take it?
<wannabegeekster> Yes, have tried all of the different port combinations.  There is a fairly large number of ports on the computer of course.  Not sure if there would be a recommended method of plugging everything in here.
<daftykins> maybe just avoiding USB 3.0 when a device isn't 3.0 capable etc...
<wannabegeekster> I have the keyboard and mouse in USB 2.0 and the audio device in a different USB 2.0 port as well, but a different controller
<Gallomimia> i've had strange issues with USB ports. 3 versus 2 also
<wannabegeekster> Well I think it is the Corsair being particularly problematic.
<cre8r> Hey All, I've just mounted a new LVM volume its all good. But now I notice that my fstab file doesn't actually exist (this is a server version) . Do I need to create a full fstab file or just add my volume?
<wannabegeekster> Is there some standard documentation on usb device troubleshooting?  Or possibly some driver development guides for usb devices that would be worth looking into?
<wannabegeekster> cre8r: You definitely need a fstab file.
<Gallomimia> you don't have an fstab? yeah i usually just add mine to the fstab but... what do you do if its gone?
<cre8r> I'm asking as I don't really want to rebuild the fstab file for ubuntu as no doubt I'll screw it up and need to recover it from a bootable version lol
<cre8r> its a fresh install lol just noticed now there is no fstab file at all
<cre8r> which I thought was odd
<wannabegeekster> Yes, that is really odd.  The system is booting though already without one?
<Gallomimia> yeah. odd that it works without
<cre8r> well... now I'm scared to reboot haha, not sure if its something I have done that has removed it... Basically just install some packages (lvm2 dmsetup mdadm reiserfsprgos xfsprogs) and setup a new LVM system, went to input it into fstab and ello ello whats going on ere
<Gallomimia> yeah. let's see here...
<Gallomimia> let me get you mine
<Legendre> question here on user policy management.. something I've never had to think of before.. =)
<daftykins> they're unique so there's not much point unless you run LVM too...
<TaitenP> #linaro-virtualization
<Legendre> setting up a system for neighbor's two kids.. need to set up so that the kids have only limited (based on hours etc) access.
<daftykins> TaitenP: "/j #channel"
<Gallomimia> but i do run LVM
<Legendre> what's it take to implement this sort of thing?
<daftykins> Legendre: maybe a script that runs logout in the account, as an autorun thing
<daftykins> no idea if there's a built in mechanism
<Legendre> daftykins: you're about where I'm at, then. ;-)
<daftykins> it'd be a bit rude if a kid were part way through some work, though
<Legendre> exactly..
<Legendre> I swear there's an internal policy thing for this.. but heck if I'd know how to set it up..
<Legendre> used *nix since 1998 or so.. never had a need!
<LambdaComplex> I think shutdown by default sends a wall message....but can you see those if X is running? O.o
<Legendre> no, they output to the root terminal
<LambdaComplex> That's what I thought
<Legendre> err, console
<daftykins> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-timekpr-controls-computer-access-for-kids-not-just-internet-access/
<daftykins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<daftykins> 'timekpr' sounds good
<daftykins> !info timekpr
<ubottu> Package timekpr does not exist in wily
<daftykins> oh PPA
<Legendre> parental controls is about site white/blacklist etc
<daftykins> yes, but you just know you'll get asked that next
<Legendre> timekeeper is the trick
<sfrc> I'm trying to install firmware-atheros from apt, but I've read that it requires non-free sources enabled. How would I go about enabling them on trusty?
<Legendre> or sounds like it, thanks
<daftykins> note it was my top google search
<Legendre> noted
<daftykins> hmm looks like it's ancient
<Bashing-om> !info firmware-atheros
<ubottu> Package firmware-atheros does not exist in wily
<k1l> sfrc: ubuntu got no non-free repo. that is debian
<daftykins> that's a bit better: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/timekpr-restrict-computer-access-ubuntu
<k1l> sfrc: on ubuntu its linux-firmware-nonfree
<sfrc> !info firmware-atheros
<ubottu> Package firmware-atheros does not exist in wily
<Gallomimia> cre8r i'll send it privately
<k1l> Gallomimia: stop
<k1l> Gallomimia: dont mix debian packages m(
<Gallomimia> i dont
<k1l> oh sorry, mixed the nicks
<sfrc> is it bad to add a wheezy source on ubuntu?
<daftykins> sfrc: yes, don't do it - that's a really silly idea.
<k1l> sfrc: just dont
<k1l> sfrc: i told you what package to use
<sfrc> where?
<daftykins> up...
<k1l> <k1l> sfrc: on ubuntu its linux-firmware-nonfree
<sfrc> ah
<brandon_> Hey everyone, is there someone here that can possibly help me to figure out a permissions issue with Apache? Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!
<somsip> !ask | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> brandon_: put the relevant details in a paste.ubuntu.com perhaps
<brandon_> Apologies, I hope this helps. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13589139/
<somsip> brandon_: check the answer here with 28 upvotes http://askubuntu.com/questions/26848/permissions-issue-how-can-apache-access-files-in-my-home-directory
<somsip> brandon_: and if its not clear, change permissions on the directory in your home (not in /var/www)
<brandon_> I will give that a shot, thanks!
<k1l> brandon_: "~/.." links to the users home of the actual user. if you run the apache as the "www-data" user then its not the same as "brandon"
<brandon_> k1l: I see, so will sym linking like that even work? The site loads correctly I just get a warning about the mkdir permission denied.
<brandon_> somsip: I think I did something similar to this before, if I change the permissions like this on the actual directory of my home will it want me to commit all of these changes as well (will git show them as changed)?
<k1l> maybe the symlink links to the fullpath out of the shortcut
<Scriptonaut> Hey guys, I'm using terminator, and in ncurses I'm outputing an ACS_VLINE to the screen. This should be a complete vertical line, however it's just outputting a | character. Does anybody know how I can make it output a full vertical line? I'm also using utf-8 btw
<k1l> brandon_: but www-data is the user/group from the apache
<k1l> brandon_: so give that folders the group to www-data
<somsip> brandon_: if you change permissions of files/dirs that are in a git repo, those changes will be commitable
<brandon_> Ah ya, I don't really want that because then it will get sent back to everyone on my team with executable and some idiot will probably push a site live with that.
<somsip> brandon_: what has 'executable' got to do with anything?
<Techno568> How do I disable animations in unity desktop?
<brandon_> oh it's not full permissions, never mind.  But I still don't think it will work because the hosting company we use requires files to be of a certain permission.  Is there a way to do it without changing the permissions of the files in the repo?
<k1l> Techno568: look into the "unity-tweak-tool"
<Techno568> okay.
<Techno568> Thanks k1l
<Techno568> if i disable the animations will that make the computer slightly faster?
<daftykins> just run a different DE entirely
<daftykins> xubuntu would be far lighter
<k1l> if you want a more lightweight desktop use something like xfce or lxde.
<Techno568> okay. thanks daftykins
<somsip> brandon_: set the directory permissions up correctly so that www-data can write to directories it needs to write to (logs, cache, etc) and you should be fine
<Techno568> would elementary os be better?
<k1l> well, its not an official desktop in the ubuntu repo.
<brandon_> somsip: Ok, I followed that link and did one too many folders and wanted to start over, now if I try to reset my working copy I get permission denied, any ideas?
<somsip> brandon_: use sudo
<brandon_> somsip: I must have done something wrong, I can't even save files now, I just get permission denied.  I gave ownership to www-data then added myself to the group and gave the correct folders 775.
<somsip> brandon_: need to logout after changing groups, and that's not the best approach. Better to change group to www-data, not ownership
<brandon_> Oh I'll have to look up how to do that then. I'll take a look, thanks.
<Gallomimia> can anyone teach me how-to chroot? i'm trying to run a grub-install on a system that's booting from a LiveUSB
<awesomeslayerg> hi everyone
<brandon_> somsip: I hate to keep bothering you, I logged out, still can't save anything.  How can I undo the permissions I gave, I followed the instructions originally on that link that you gave me.
<awesomeslayerg> im having issues using ubuntu on my virtual box, during the install it dosent flicker but after installing it on vbox the screen keeps flickering
<k1l> awesomeslayerg: make sure the guest-additions are installed
<somsip> brandon_: are you in www-data group?
<awesomeslayerg> how do i install yhe guest additons
<brandon_> somsip: Yes, I believe so.  If I type groups myusername it shows www-data.
<awesomeslayerg> i get to the desktop screen but it flickers alot
<awesomeslayerg> do install it on the live cd?
<somsip> brandon_: and the permissions of the directory you are trying to access are what?
<awesomeslayerg> my specs are AMD FX6300, 8 gigs of ram and R7 260 1GB
<k1l> awesomeslayerg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/GuestAdditions
<brandon_> somsip: Shows Owner www-data create and delete files, Group www-data Create and delete files, Others Access files.
<Gallomimia> awesomeslayerg: sounds like you have a lack of video drivers. use caution when installing, cause it always makes the display stop working for me
<somsip> brandon_: please paste the perms - I struggle to believe youve ended up with 661
<awesomeslayerg> i have my drivers installed
<awesomeslayerg> you mean on the guest os?
<k1l> Gallomimia: he is talking about a virtualbox install
<k1l> awesomeslayerg: install the guest additions inside the VM
<brandon_> somsip: drwxrwxr-x 4 www-data www-data 4096 Nov 30 20:32 Virteom
<brandon_> Is that what you need?
<Gallomimia> that's 775
<awesomeslayerg> okay i get i have to install guest additions in the vm but how can i install it if my vm screen flickers?
<Gallomimia> brandon_: the reason you can't save is cause you aren't www-data
<somsip> Gallomimia: he's in www-data group
<brandon_> Ok that makes sense. I just want to undo what I did and start over :(
<Gallomimia> you're in that group? 0o
<k1l> awesomeslayerg: give it more video ram inside the vbox settings
<somsip> brandon_: actualy, paste the output of groups - lets be sure about this. Can paste here as only one pline
<Gallomimia> agreed
<brandon_> brandon : brandon adm cdrom sudo dip www-data plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Gallomimia> yep. there you are
<Gallomimia> in the www-data group. what the error that it actually gives?
<somsip> brandon_: paste your history - let's see what you did
<brandon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13589795/
<brandon_> somsip: ^
<Gallomimia> i don't get why you changed the owner AND the group. just the group should be enough. leave the owner as yourself
<brandon_> If I look at the permissions for the actual file I'm trying to save it is -rwxrwxr-x 1 www-data www-data 5289 Nov 30 21:15 conf.platform_local.php
<brandon_> Okay, Gallomimia, I would like to revert that, how can I
<somsip> brandon_: well, sudo chown -R brandon:brandon ~/Documents/Virteom will get you back to being owner and group
<brandon_> Perfect, I can save again.
<Gallomimia> but now the webserver can't read it
<k1l> read: yes. write: no
<Gallomimia> you could have left the group as is while changing the owner. but for some reason people keep giving you commands that change both
<somsip> brandon_: this is maybe a clearer explanation of what you need to do to set it up correctly http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9133024/www-data-permissions
<Gallomimia> that's much better. read a website
<k1l> brandon_: you can change the group only with "chgrp"
<Azi> http://pastebin.com/NxZsqE7A Does someone know how to resolve this?
<Gallomimia> the principle of least privledge suggests that you leave permissions of everyone at zero, while granting read-only to the group www-data
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Full CHRoot -> (RE-)install grub, the way I do it: ' sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt ; for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: i think you for the response, but as usually, i'm lost shortly after mount
<k1l> Azi: ubuntu 14.10 is dead already. so you might have ubuntu 15.04 which comes with kernel 3.19
<brandon_> Well I'm not getting a permission denied on the server anymore, site is working fine.  Just can't figure out this 500 error which I thought was due to permissions but I guess not.  Also just to clarify I do the permission changes to what's in my home directory, not the symlinked directory in /var/www.
<somsip> brandon_: yes - the symlink will be 777
<Gallomimia> 500 errors are a problem with the database server
<somsip> brandon_: do you have an .htaccess for mod_rewrite - need to allow an overide for that if you have
<Azi> k1l: I downloaded the 14.10 .torrent file from ubuntu.com just a day ago. It should not be 15.04, right? Unfortunately I cannot boot into it to find out, would have to boot a live image. 15.10 unfortunately crashes while installing, that's why I am using 14.x
<brandon_> somsip: Yes, we have that, I think I have the override set.
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: ' for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done // sudo chroot /mnt ; grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX ; exit ' and I back out of the CHRoot on each individual bind .
<k1l> Azi: installing 14.10 will lead to a system that you need to upgrade anyway since it doesnt have a active repo. its dead. dont waste time with that
<somsip> brandon_: fair enough
<Dat> i used 14.10 for months had some problems with it
<Dat> back to 14.04 and everything is smoothh
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: i'm not sure i understand the bash scripting. and i don't know why any of it is happening
<Azi> k1l: You are probably right. 15.10 however does not install, it crashes while running grub-install or something named like that. Installing grub anyway. Is this a bug I should report? Because it worked with 14.10.
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: We can do this one line at a time, maybe then you understand it better ? Rather than a for loop .
<brandon_> somsip: I think everything is working now, just to figure out this error ><.  Thanks for the help!
<Gallomimia> perhaps it might be best to step out of this busy channel Bashing-om?
<k1l> Azi: kernel 3.19 is not 15.10. its 15.04
<Gallomimia> brandon_: you might be best to go into #httpd or whatever channel for your webserver
<somsip> brandon_: I feel bad for giving you a link with bad advice in the first place, so PM me if you want help with the 500, but it's off topic for here
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: maybe, but peer review sure is cheap insurance , particularly with a change root that you are not comfortable with .
<Azi> kil: Yes I know. 15.10 did not work anyway. So even if the version is 15.04 and not 14.04, the functionality (installing the system) broke with the transition to 15.10, it does not work.
<Gallomimia> alright. well the first problem i'm having is understanding the gravity of chroot. and the reasons for doing it
<Azi> k1l: Seems like it was 14.04.3 LTS as opposed to 14.10, my bad. So since it's LTS it should still be supported.
<k1l> Azi: yes, 14.04.3 comes with kernel 3.19 too
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: All you are doing is moving the boot into the root of the target system . got to set up the 'binds' to the proper functions to do so .
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: let me explain the situation. my system has a raid, crytpofs, and LVM on it. the install got broken somehow and i deleted /boot which is a separate partition from the raid. i just want to run chroot so i can run some grub-install
<Gallomimia> also, i need to metion that grub-probe crashes on this system, and i don't know why.
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: I know nothing about encrpyption . You may be in for a real fight .
<Gallomimia> well, you know a bit more than me. for now the drives are unlocked and mounted while running a liveUSB
<Azi> k1l: I see. So, back to the question, do you know how I can run the commands http://pastebin.com/GMHK7pyH when the grub prompt does not accept the file name that is in /boot/? And do you have an idea why the installation breaks in 15.10 and does not in 14.04.3?
<k1l> Azi: just exchange the 3.16 with the actual 3.19s
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: One bind at a time: ' sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt/ ' where sdxY os the target as drive - sda, say , and partiton say sda1 .
<Azi> k1l: I did. I noted the exact file name found in /boot/ when I live booted and entered exactly that into the grub prompt. I hope I did not do any typos but I triple checked.
<zer0_> whats the best way to dualboot on ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> with grub
<k1l> Azi: you can use tab-completion
<daftykins> zer0_: with Windows? resize Windows from diskmgmt.msc, boot from USB -> install
<k1l> !dualboot | zer0_
<ubottu> zer0_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zer0_> cheers
<brandon_> somsip: Appreciate the offer, but I think I can handle it from here :). Thanks again for the help.
<Azi> k1l: I did try that too. The only thing I can think of right now is that maybe (hd1,gpt2) is not the right partition, I am going to all of the ones listed by "ls" in the prompt right now.
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: what is a bind in this case?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: ' sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev ; sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc ; sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys ; sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts ; sudo mount --bind /run /mnt/run ; sudo chroot /mnt/ /bin/bash ' On a normal install one is now in the install from the liveDVD .
<k1l> 32bit efi is a total waste and should be die anyway :/
<k1l> -be
<daftykins> it was a trick to lock folk into win8.1 with bing, i think :(
<daftykins> on those really cheap and nasty systems
<Azi> k1l: Well I don't know if I would say it's got no place in this world because clearly it works if you jump through some hoops but clearly the support could be better and for manufacturers to not tell you that it's going to be very difficult to install a new OS before you delete your existing one is pretty dumb. Anyway, I'll stay on it. Don't want these 200€ to have gone down the drain.
<daftykins> no they do that by design to keep you locked on the OS it came with
<daftykins> surprised it's taking so long to resolve
<Azi> daftykins: I mean I would take it back if I could. I just upgraded to Win 10 and didn't want it anymore so I thought I'll just install something else. BIG mistake. Thank you again for your help yesterday by the way.
<Gallomimia> okay wait. what are you trying to do with the dual boot?
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: i'm still lost about why the --bind flag is used. and what is all that other stuff? pts and sys and proc. i see that you need to execute bash as part of the chroot command. i'm going to read the man pages for mount now
<daftykins> Azi: i don't even remember yesterday
<jebadia> yo
<x-ip> hi!
<daftykins> hello
<wincrypt> hi
<ky13a> hi
<x-ip> hi ky13a
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Change_Root ; https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2 ; https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Install_to_partition_or_partitionless_disk ' Old, but still with relevant info .
<wincrypt> lol
<wincrypt> hello?
<daftykins> hi
<daftykins> do you have a support question?
<wincrypt> no thanks, i tested my created application
<daftykins> what?
<wincrypt> my tested my software
<daftykins> if you made an IRC client, don't use us for testing :P
<wincrypt> it's my IRC Client write in Visual Basic
<wincrypt> look https://wincrypt.org
<daftykins> no
<wincrypt> ok
<daftykins> !ot | wincrypt
<ubottu> wincrypt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wincrypt> ah ok sry
<wincrypt> bye
<nitish> Can I change folder color or icon in 14.04?
<spotcomms> Is there a repo that has all of the patches the Ubuntu kernel uses?
<OerHeks> spotcomms, no, such does not exist, AFAIK
<Bashing-om> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<flan_suse> nitish: Should be able to use different icon themes.
<nitish> flan_suse how?
<spotcomms> Bashing-om: I meant a git repo with source code, not a package repo
<OerHeks> spotcomms, there is a git, with the whole kernel, not just the patches > git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-<release codename>.git
<OerHeks> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<flan_suse> nitish: Under settings > appearance
<nitish> flan_suse: Thats not what I am searching for. I need to change the color of folder.
<flan_suse> nitish: You want to change the icon color of a single folder?
<nitish> flan_suse: ya.. like this
<EMPHASIS> How do I find files with '*' in the name?   I tried  find . -name *\**    but that just gave me every file.
<nitish> Where is the default directory of wine installed programs?
<flan_suse> nitish: You said "like this". Like how?
<ubuntu483> hello
<OerHeks> EMPHASIS, a filename cannot contain the *
<ubuntu483> ubuntu help please?
<flan_suse> nitish: Usually the default wine container is under ~/.wine/
<nitish> flan_suse, yes I need to change the color of single folder.
<EMPHASIS> OerHeks. Yes, they can, if created programmatically.
<flan_suse> nitish: What if you right-click the folder > properties
<OerHeks> EMPHASIS, no they cannot.
<EMPHASIS> nitish: /home/<your user name>/.wine/drive_c
<ubuntu483> can someone help me get pokerstars to work on ubuntu?
<flan_suse> EMPHASIS: Put it in double quotes.
<OerHeks> ( even if you use a hex editor, the filesystem will error out)
<flan_suse> EMPHASIS: That's why find was showing you everything. You need to use double quotes.
<nitish> EMPHASIS: thanks
<nitish> flan_suse: change color option is not their
<flan_suse> EMPHASIS: find /home/Documents -name "*\**"
<OerHeks> LoLz @ flan_suse ... a * in a filename?
<flan_suse> OerHeks: Yup, and it works. Just tested it.
<EMPHASIS> OerHeks, yes they can:
<EMPHASIS> > ls -al
<EMPHASIS> total 80620
<EMPHASIS> drwxr-xr-x 2 homer springfield    4096 2015-12-01 13:37:46 .
<EMPHASIS> drwxr-xr-x 3 homer springfield    4096 2002-02-02 02:02:02 ..
<EMPHASIS> -rw-r--r-- 1 homer springfield       0 2015-12-01 13:37:52 *
<EMPHASIS> -rw-r--r-- 1 homer springfield 2630127 2015-12-01 13:37:52 almost like being in love.mp3
<daftykins> do not paste
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<flan_suse> EMPHASIS, as long as you enclose it in double quotes, you should be fine, for example: find /path/to/search/within -name  "*\**"
<EMPHASIS> flans_suse: Will try now...
<EMPHASIS> flan_suse: Thanks: > find . -name "*\**"
<EMPHASIS> ./videos/work/barriers_2.iso/* barriers 2.iso.iso
<EMPHASIS> ./music_other/
<happyfr0gg> Is anybody familiar with the firejail sandbox app for ubuntu/mint?
<EMPHASIS> Sorry c&p was short: ./music_other/natalie cole/unforgettable with love/*
<flan_suse> EMPHASIS: For more than one line, use pastebin or something similar. :)
<flan_suse> EMPHASIS: So it worked, then?
<EMPHASIS> flan_suse: Yes, thanks. Found two files using this-> find . -name "*\**"
<daftykins> EMPHASIS: best not to give the whole game away about your downloads ;)
<happyfr0gg> If I use firejail to open a firefox inside its own sandbox and firefox gets corrupted some how, shut down the sandbox with firefox enclosed and then start firefox without using firejail would firefox become corrupted?
<flan_suse> EMPHASIS: Welcome! :)
<EMPHASIS> BFN
<craigbass76> What's the best way to run a command that's going to take a while?  My shell keeps timing out while I wait for it to complete
<OerHeks> craigbass76, remove shell over ssh?
<craigbass76> OerHeks, no, I found it.  It's called screen
<waters33637> Hi .. Anyone got a sec to help with a pptp setup on ubuntu 15.10?  Can't get it to connect
<craigbass76> OerHeks, I'd seen a coworker use it and couldn't remmeber what he did.  Screen lets you create a "new window" to run commands in (in my case gzipping a gigantic file) and then detach, then reattach later when the comnand is done if I get kicked out of the session
<OerHeks> screen -r >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<waters33637> yeah screen is cool .. use to use it for ircd servers
<axwhy> is recommended to install lenovo miix 3 with ubuntu 15.10?
<daftykins> axwhy: recommended? no, will you try it? sure
<daftykins> axwhy: did you have a more specific query about it? i'd suggest booting a live session to try it out
<axwhy> daftykins: no, im just asking. sorry im forgot live session :) thanks man.
<compact> hey guys. if i add a user to a group
<compact> will it take the user out of the currwenrt group?
<compact> if i use: sudo usermod -a -G
<daftykins> what current group, a user can be in many
<OerHeks> compact, no, it just adds.
<AbuDhar> when will the new LTS come?
<OerHeks> april, next year
<daftykins> 16.04 = 2016.April
<OerHeks> it can be later than that :-D
<daftykins> true, that!
<AbuDhar> oh ok
<AbuDhar> So I will wait a year until I update :D
<AbuDhar> I mean 4 months
<daftykins> what are you on now?
<AbuDhar> 14.04
<daftykins> it actually takes until 16.04.1 for the LTS direct upgrades to come about
<the_count> TJ-: Are you around for a moment?
<AbuDhar> so will I be able to upgrade without starting from scratch?
<daftykins> i would never trust upgrades.
<AbuDhar> but technically it is possible?
<OerHeks> make a live-iso on usb, backup data, and upgrade. it is possible.
<AbuDhar> OerHeks: dunno. Maybe I should just start from scratch. :)
<Hitechcg> Does anyone know WHY, once installed, Ubuntu gradually speeds up the speed of minimizing windows?
<OerHeks> AbuDhar, as of 15.04 ubuntu uses systemD, i would do a fresh install too
 * Hitechcg still has a computer on Ubuntu 14.10
<AbuDhar> OerHeks: oh ok.
<daftykins> Hitechcg: that's EOL, we don't help with that anymore
<daftykins> you need to be running a supported release :)
<Hitechcg> I mean Ubuntu does this on 15.10 too
<Hitechcg> That /me was somewhat unrelated.
<AbuDhar> need to restart :D just had an update
<AbuDhar> brb
<deskwizard> Good evening ladies and gentlemen
<Hitechcg> And I'm looking more for an explanation than help. I understand that Ubuntu DOES gradually speed up the speed of minimizing windows, and I've seen it in dconf. I'm looking for WHY it does this, and what purpose it serves.
<deskwizard> quick question for you knowledgeable folks in here, how good is linux (ubuntu specifically) at dealing with hardware changes? new CPU and mb on its way and I got this one perfectly set up
<somsip> deskwizard: I've swapped mobo and cpu twice and the existing install has worked fine both times
<deskwizard> perfect thank you somsip :)
<somsip> deskwizard: no guarantees mind :)
<deskwizard> somsip, no worries mate, worse case scenario I reinstall
<deskwizard> hopefully that'll fix the whole flash/sd card mess
<deskwizard> actually I think I'll do just that
<AbuDhar> I am using a 5 year old laptop. It still works fine. :) It's soon 6 years old
<deskwizard> machine here is about that old also, compilation times are just ... unthinkable would be the term
<Hitechcg> Dell Latitude 2120 << my machine that runs 14.10
<daftykins> Hitechcg: why do you even do something so unwise, you realise if that thing goes online it's insecure right?
<AbuDhar> Mine is Packard Bell TS11-HR
<Hitechcg> I barely use it. I really need to reinstall the whole OS, and I've been too lazy to copy all the crap off the hard drive.
<AbuDhar> Ubuntu is the most popular Linux distribution ever
<AbuDhar> I think
<sa_> ping
<daftykins> lets not forget the chat channel is #ubuntu-offtopic folks
<AbuDhar> daftykins: can you unban me from there?
<daftykins> no
<Hitechcg> Also, I actually DO have a question. I have a Lenovo Thinkpad 11e I received from my school. (Which I've been using instead of that netbook; that's why I barely use it anymore.) Since some time point after upgrading to 15.10, either a) Xorg keeps randomly crashing or b) the entire system just completely freezes, thanks for omitting the sysrq key lenovo, the mouse is not moving, and there's nothing in the logs after a reboot. Why?
<AbuDhar> why not ?
<daftykins> you have an issue in there, go talk to the #ubuntu-ops folks
<AbuDhar> daftykins: I am also banned there dude
<AbuDhar> at least unban me from #ubuntu-ops
<daftykins> sounds like you're pretty unpleasant then
<daftykins> i'm not an op so i can't help you.
<AbuDhar> no
<AbuDhar> ikonia:
<daftykins> do not hassle ops in the channel about your situation
<Hitechcg> And it's random. Today I had had this on since Wednesday. Then it completely froze. Then I rebooted and it froze less than 20 minutes later.
<AbuDhar> daftykins: let me pm him then
<daftykins> you don't need to ask me to PM someone, geez man
<AbuDhar> I didn't ask you
<AbuDhar> did you see a question mark? lol
<daftykins> "let me"
<daftykins> i can see why you got banned now
<AbuDhar> I don't understand why you are not banned yet.
<daftykins> volunteer++
<AbuDhar> bah
<AbuDhar> go volunteer with something else.. do some charity.
<daftykins> Hitechcg: i'd try a clean install
<daftykins> AbuDhar: drop it, i've helped you before and i'm not looking for hassle.
<daftykins> so do me the decency of not being an ass
 * Hitechcg sighs
<AbuDhar> then don't tell me what to do all the time. you are not my father.
<Hitechcg> geez best os ever, when you have to reinstall for everything
<daftykins> the channel has rules, get over it.
<AbuDhar> whatever dude
<daftykins> and you're ignored, good job
<daftykins> Hitechcg: it's not that, i just don't believe in upgrades.
<AbuDhar> Hitechcg: that's where Windows is more robust. :)
 * daftykins is typing from win10
<Hitechcg> *cough* archlinux *cough*
<Gallomimia> um.... what? don't believe in upgrades? does this mean you're running on a VAX?
<Hitechcg> rofl
<daftykins> Gallomimia: OS upgrades... from release to release
<Hitechcg> Anyways, is there actually a way to DIAGNOSE these freezes?
<Gallomimia> oh so you mean... clean install or not at all?
<AbuDhar> Hitechcg: there is always a way :D
<daftykins> i'd run the live session and see if it's endemic to the kernel and release.
<Hitechcg> Without a sysrq key? ctrl-alt-F1 doesn't work.
<daftykins> without a fourth key, a three key combo... that doesn't make any sense
<Hitechcg> ??? that switches to tty1, I figured someone would ask sooner or later about that
<daftykins> yeah i figured you were getting at REISUB, but then stating TTY key combo is confusing
<Hitechcg> Also, the problem is that sometimes this is on for a week before it freezes. I can't really have this booted to a live session with a flash drive stuck in the laptop for a week, as I use this laptop pretty much every day for school.
<Hitechcg> daftykins: I see
<daftykins> well you hadn't volunteered that information
<Hitechcg> True
<Gallomimia> yeah i can agree to that. don't "upgrade" backup and reinstall
<daftykins> are we talking College here, or?
<Hitechcg> High school
<AbuDhar> why does it matter if it's college or high school?
<Hitechcg> good question
<AbuDhar> that's kind of off-topic
<AbuDhar> #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> AbuDhar: with every comment, you're just proving how just they were in banning you from the other channels, come on now... lets just get along
<AbuDhar> ok daftykins
<raddingy> hello?
<AbuDhar> hello
<daftykins> hi
<SeriouslyLaugh> hello
<SeriouslyLaugh> :|
<Hitechcg> anyone?
<AbuDhar> yeah??
<SeriouslyLaugh> sorry Hitechcg could you restate your question?
<Hitechcg> Aren't there IRC logs? -_-
<AbuDhar> what if he just joined?
<AbuDhar> or can't be bothered
<SeriouslyLaugh> the latter
<AbuDhar> it's you who is having the problem not him
<somsip> Hitechcg: there or logs, but if you want people to help you...
<somsip> *are
<Hitechcg> I'm assuming that he just joined; I mean the logs that you get the big warning about when you join
<somsip> !logs | Hitechcg
<ubottu> Hitechcg: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<AbuDhar> Hitechcg: you are not that important.. restate your question.
<daftykins> Hitechcg: if you want help, you need to work for it.
<somsip> Hitechcg: what they said ^^^
<AbuDhar> people are using their spare time to help so make it easy on them.
<Hitechcg> Anyways, my computer basically keeps freezing entirely since some time like a month ago. This includes the mouse. I don't have a sysrq key, and ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing.
<somsip> Hitechcg: what hardware tests have you done?
<Hitechcg> Also, I understand that Ubuntu DOES gradually speed up the speed of minimizing windows, and I've seen it in dconf. But WHY it does this, and what purpose does it serve?
<Hitechcg> somsip: none...
<somsip> Hitechcg: second query is offtopic here - this is for support
<somsip> Hitechcg: so there's your first step for that sort of failure
<SeriouslyLaugh> i agree with somsip -- and to add to that suggestion, perhaps read through some of your logs to see if you can pinpoint what is failing
<somsip> !testing | Hitechcg (here are some links to investigate)
<ubottu> Hitechcg (here are some links to investigate): To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<Hitechcg> There's nothing in the logs at all. I've checked.
<daftykins> it probably freezes so seriously it can't write them
<SeriouslyLaugh> yep
<somsip> Hitechcg: hence the suggestion to resolve it's not a hardware issue before you look for something that isn't there - eg: software error
<daftykins> a common one one of the guys suggests is to try SSHing in at that point... but i'd bet it's gone from all network connections too
<Hitechcg> IRC disconnects at least.
<somsip> Hitechcg: hardly a concolusion test though is it?
<AbuDhar> probably hardware not gettting along with kernel? am I mistaken?
<daftykins> that's not enough of a point
<somsip> *conclusive
<Hitechcg> Also, Xorg crashes sometimes randomly.
<daftykins> latest system BIOS?
<SeriouslyLaugh> complete shot in the dark, dead reckoning guess is something hard drive related. but there are quite a few points of failure on any system so it'll take some troubleshooting to figure out what (if anything) is failing
<somsip> Hitechcg: ok - you've got advice and now you're just wanting it to be something easy. Can't help you there
<Hitechcg> daftykins: I believe so
<daftykins> well don't tell me that, go check
<daftykins> never hurts to share a quick bit of SMART info on the disk, if it's mechanical, to check the health there
<AbuDhar> is wayland getting more and more success?
<daftykins> sudo apt install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<somsip> AbuDhar: still OT
<AbuDhar> I think it will replace xorg in future releases.. it's not offtopic..
<daftykins> yes it is off topic, as support means support for stable things, not future tech.
<somsip> AbuDhar: not a support issue. You've been told how it works here. Show some maturity
<AbuDhar> I will go to #Linux. :P at least they will answer
<daftykins> i think it's ##linux
<AbuDhar> it forwards anyway
<Gallomimia> AbuDhar: this is for support on ubuntu. not discussing it. try #ubuntu-offtopic those guys will talk about whatever
<daftykins> he's banned which is why we're getting all the drama here, sadly
<somsip> daftykins: banned from offtopic? If I'd known that, I would have ignored him earlier
<daftykins> :D
<AbuDhar> somsip: who cares dude .. go ahead
<Gallomimia> alright. i'm trying to do a chroot on my system. one thing i'm trying to do is mount my separate /boot partition, but i don't know which fs type to specify. which would it be? i thought it was ext2 but it's bios boot in GUI tools
<Hitechcg> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/zyQR6rnY
<daftykins> Hitechcg: wow that disk is toast
<daftykins> no wonder you've got issues.
<daftykins> you need a new drive, STAT.
<Hitechcg> What makes you say that?
<SeriouslyLaugh> well I'm no expert, but Pre-fail doesn't sound good!
<daftykins> line 76, 196 - reallocated sectors is at 767
<daftykins> that means 767 sectors have gone bad and have been reallocated from elsewhere on disk, that puppy has failed.
<somsip> Hitechcg: so...hardware?
<daftykins> it's only going to keep getting worse... and worse... and worse. you need to get any data you care about off that thing ASAP.
<Hitechcg> Oh yeah, and I'm running laptop-mode-tools - but I think I disabled all hard drive PM as it kept spinning down and back up the disk...
<SeriouslyLaugh> hooray my complete shot in the dark was right for once!
<daftykins> if you have nothing to backup to, i would cease using that system until you can
<SeriouslyLaugh> :P
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> sure was
<daftykins> usually when someone says 'slow' i do the same and often get lucky with a dead disk diagnosis
<Hitechcg> Wait, in 14.10 Disks showed the bad sector count on the line with the temperature...
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah seek time is killer when a drive starts to fail
<Hitechcg> why did i rsync my entire failing iPod Touch rootfs to HERE...
<SeriouslyLaugh> :(
 * Hitechcg decides to not back the backup up and hope it hasn't completely failed tomorrow
<Hitechcg> woah
<daftykins> heh
<Hitechcg> that's a HUGE read and seek failure rate in Disks
<Gallomimia> why can't i mount my /boot partition onto a different startup? even in the Disks program it won't let me mount it. should i just nuke it and format as something else?
<circ-user-UyhqP> I seemed to have walked in during an appropriate time!
<circ-user-UyhqP> I've been trying to get my Samsung SSD properly tuned for Ubuntu 14.04LTS
<Gallomimia> tuned?
<circ-user-UyhqP> I found a couple of guides etc. including the ones that address trying to install Samsung Magician
<Gallomimia> i have a couple samsung's and i'm planning to put them in my 14.04LTS system too
<Gallomimia> 840 EVOs ?
<circ-user-UyhqP> The Samsung support site is supposed to have a terminal based version of their Samsung Magician software but I can't really figure that out
<daftykins> circ-user-UyhqP: there's nothing needing doing tbh
<Hitechcg> Wait, if it's failing, then why is it saying that the Quick SMART self-test passed?
<havoc-hive> I have a linksys USB wifi i'm trying to make work with ubuntu 15.10. Any ideas?
<daftykins> Hitechcg: because the tests are useless; you really don't need to know anything beyond what i've already said.
<daftykins> havoc-hive: identify the chipset used
<circ-user-UyhqP> daftykins I should say SSD optimization, Trim ect.
<Hitechcg> daftykins: Thanks. I'll run a BIOS self-test tonight.
<daftykins> yeah as i say, nothing really needed
<daftykins> Hitechcg: why? what are you hoping to achieve?
<daftykins> it's dead.
<circ-user-UyhqP> @daftykins are you saying Ubuntu handles SSDs settings out of the proverbial box?
<daftykins> most OSs do, some folk seem to add 'discard' to their fstab
<Hitechcg> I doubt the school would believe any evidence from Ubuntu. However, from the BIOS, maybe.
<SeriouslyLaugh> and the literal box
<Gallomimia> last i'd heard about samsung 840's is that their firmware has a bug saying it supports something when it doesnt
<daftykins> Hitechcg: better yet, get the manufacturer utility for disk diagnosis.
<Hitechcg> daftykins: it's built into the BIOS diagnostics suite
<daftykins> no that's a laptop brand one, not a Seagate one
<AbuDhar> Seagate is not good
<AbuDhar> but WD
<AbuDhar> buy*
<Guest27903> hi
<daftykins> Hitechcg: listen, this is 20+ years of hardware experience talking, not my first rodeo.
<Gallomimia> all of my drives are seagate. the WD's have failed on me
<daftykins> any competent IT support department will know what remapped sectors means. especially near 800...
<circ-user-UyhqP> Hmmm.. Anyone know where I can read the documentation for SSDs in Ubuntu?
<daftykins> i would doubt there is any
<havoc-hive> daftykins: shipset of linksys device? ac1200
<circ-user-UyhqP> @daftykins thanks for settling my fears of burning my first SSD out
<daftykins> havoc-hive: that doesn't sound like a chip
<AbuDhar> https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-reliability-stats-for-q2-2015/
<AbuDhar> look at Seagate failure rate
<Gallomimia> havoc-hive: now you search for drivers and support for that chipset. but that doesn't sound like a chip model number
<daftykins> AbuDhar: off topic once again.
<havoc-hive> daftykins: chipset of my computer?
<Hitechcg> daftykins: I'd assume that Lenovo's utility would have to be pretty darn good if it's in the BIOS, but whatever.
<Gallomimia> no, of the wifi device
<daftykins> havoc-hive: no the dongle still
<circ-user-UyhqP> How do you change your name in IRC?
<AbuDhar> off-topic
<AbuDhar> circ-user-UyhqP:
<Hitechcg> Use /nick
<havoc-hive> daftykins: yea, linksys wusb6300
<AbuDhar> ask in #freenode circ-user-UyhqP
<Yust> Ahh thanks
<Gallomimia> that's better. search for that stuff
<daftykins> havoc-hive: no you're not understanding, brand info from Linksys is not relevant... the actual chipset used is, most manufacturers take given brand chips and give them a custom name
<Gallomimia> AbuDhar: it seems like you really need a friend. are you that lonely you need to troll in #ubuntu ?
<Hitechcg> daftykins: Sorry for more questions, but what's Reallocated_Event_Count vs Reallocated_Sector_Ct?
<AbuDhar> Gallomimia: why am I trolling?
<AbuDhar> we have to be fair here
<Yust> To be fair I did add the #freenode channel
<Gallomimia> i'm not sure. i'm using psychology to figure it out
<AbuDhar> if I am talking off-topic and it is mentioned then it should also apply for someone else.
<AbuDhar> if you are not fair in life then you will be a failure
<Gallomimia> back to ubuntu support...
<Yust> hah bad logic
<Yust> yes ^
<AbuDhar> so why did you go off-topic Gallomimia? your comment was way off-topic...
<Gallomimia> can anyone tell me about the /boot partition?
<havoc-hive> daftykins: realtek 8723-8812-8821
<Gallomimia> i'm going to ignore you too now. i'm sorry about that. you seem so lonely and vulnerable
<daftykins> Hitechcg: i couldn't tell you the difference in seagate's terms, i'm sure there's some info online though. i only know the difference between the 196 and 197 IDs off hand.
<Yust> what do you want to know about the /boot partition?
<daftykins> havoc-hive: i doubt it's all 3 of those :P
<Gallomimia> Yust: i want to know what format it's typically in. i can't seem to mount it
<Yust> Ubuntu 14.04 I think automatically writes in ext4 right?
<Yust> Mine did anyways, installed this system about a month ago
<Gallomimia> yes. but that's what my other partitions are
<Gallomimia> this partition says it is BIOS Boot format. what the heck is that? i can't mount it or modify it
<Gallomimia> so, my next idea is to erase it and put ext2 or 3 in its place. which is what i thought it was before
<Yust> Is it the only OS on the drive? was it built with GRUB?
<Gallomimia> i've got a pretty strange setup. it was built with grub
<daftykins> i wouldn't use a separate /boot anymore
<Gallomimia> good idea. except my setup won't work without it
<daftykins> but i don't know if you're legacy bootcamp or EFI booting, if that's that mac
<Gallomimia> no this is a different system. it's got a raid and crypto
<Gallomimia> having a separate /boot is not optional
<daBllemSsreggiN> is there really a demand for programmers or is that a lie?
<Hitechcg> daftykins: Why? I thought you were supposed to have a separate /boot partition.
<Gallomimia> yes there's a huge demand for programmers. just that they're not willing to pay those programmers what they're worth.
<SeriouslyLaugh> !ot | daBllemSsreggiN
<AbuDhar> daBllemSsreggiN: it's a lie.
<ubottu> daBllemSsreggiN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daBllemSsreggiN> thanks will do
<SeriouslyLaugh> np
<daBllemSsreggiN> AbuDhar: go back to fucking a camel you useless goat fucker
<Yust> this link is for ArchLinux but sound fairly relevant
<SeriouslyLaugh> o.o
<Gallomimia> Hitechcg: no need to have separate /boot at all
<AbuDhar> what a loser :)
<Gallomimia> hey daBllemSsreggiN just ignore the troll dude. and we don't allow swearing in here
<daBllemSsreggiN> AbuDhar: useless goat fucking terrorist*
<daftykins> Hitechcg: no.
<Gallomimia> HEY!
<somsip> !ops | daBllemSsreggiN (read nick backwards - and abusive))
<ubottu> daBllemSsreggiN (read nick backwards - and abusive)): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * Hitechcg smells the smell of troll
<Yust> <a href='https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=169765'> link </a>
<AbuDhar> daftykins: where do you live?
<AbuDhar> daftykins: sorry not for you
<daftykins> that's not any of your business, i'm afraid.
<Gallomimia> sucks not seeing both sides of a conversation
<AbuDhar> Gallomimia: what side?
<AbuDhar> the loser leaves... :) he is probably scared
<AbuDhar> I will find him.. don't worry
<Hitechcg> trolling
<Gallomimia> it's only a troll if you let them bother you.
<AbuDhar> I think it's Gallomimia who wrote that
<Gallomimia> right now the trolls are winning. cause you guys won't talk about ubuntu support while you're hung up on what they say
<somsip> !ignore | Hitechcg
<ubottu> Hitechcg: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<Yust> ohh cool
<Gallomimia> thank you. now i'm interested in suggestions for replacing the /boot partition on my disk
<Hitechcg> Anyways, bye. Thanks for the help AbuDhar.
<AbuDhar> what help Hitechcg?
<Gallomimia> since right now the system doesn't boot at all, i'm not interested in saving whats on it
<Hitechcg> [/sarcasm]
<Yust> Did you see my link to ArchLinux @Gallomimia?
<Gallomimia> just up there?
<AbuDhar> Hitechcg: whatever.. :) leave me alone
<Hitechcg> Well, have fun trolling.
<Gallomimia> ah. ext2
<Gallomimia> thanks yust
<Yust> I know that's not 100% relevant but it could be a lead
<dmoney> hello everyone whats up!?
<daftykins> dmoney: support queries only, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gallomimia> not a lot
<_Sloth> hello everyone
<AbuDhar> _Sloth: sup?
<_Sloth> exit
<retrojeff> where can I get support and report bugs for "mate-panel"
<daftykins> !BUG
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<retrojeff> ok I also explained the problem in #mate channel on freenode
<daftykins> sounds good
<retrojeff> its regarding the file /run/user/1000/dconf/user
<retrojeff> when this file is owned by root
<retrojeff> things will crash
<retrojeff> and memory will shoot up into swap memory
<retrojeff> like desktop enviornments will crash
<retrojeff> when this file is owned by root
<retrojeff> removing the file and restarting the desktop is only a temp fix
<retrojeff> we need a more perm solution
<daftykins> oh you were here earlier then
<daftykins> who is we?
<retrojeff> we as in people who use gksu to launch apps
<retrojeff> kali linux is designed around root
<retrojeff> while I created a non root user to watch netflix in chrome
<retrojeff> so I launch wireshark with gksu wireshark
<daftykins> what does kali have to do with this? we don't support kali here.
<retrojeff> and it sets /run/user/1000/dconf/user to root user
<retrojeff> its not related to kali
<daftykins> then why did you bring it up?
<retrojeff> its related to gksu
<retrojeff> gksu allows you to start apps as a certain user
<daftykins> if you're running Kali and deceiving us then you should go to a relevant channel
<retrojeff> so I start wireshark as root with "gksu wireshark"
<retrojeff> it creates /run/user/1000/dconf/user owned by root
<retrojeff> and crashes mate desktop
<daftykins> put this in a pastebin, not a multi line essay
<retrojeff> this probley has been driving me bat crazy for months now
<retrojeff> its almost a 4 year old problem never solved
<retrojeff> oh its regarding dconf actually... not just mate-panel
<matschaffer> So I have an ubuntu 12 server here that's continually logging SEAT_SESSION_ADDED/SEAT_SESSION_REMOVED to /var/log/ConsoleKit/history - even after a restart. Anyone know where I might start looking to see what's trying to open these sessions?
<daftykins> seat reminds me of X stuff
<somsip> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Neonic> hi, i have an acer laptop it doesn't have a cd drive and I have no usb sticks. What can I do? :C
<somsip> Neonic: to do what?
<Neonic> Install Ubuntu. :D
<Gallomimia> you could try netboot. but you'll probably need a stick at some point
<retrojeff> netboot
<retrojeff> pxe style hehe
<Gallomimia> alternately you can pull the drive out and install it with another style
<Neonic> netbook for windows too?
<hateball> matschaffer: Is the server running X?
<matschaffer> hateball: it shouldn't be. Not seeing anything that looks like X in the ps list
<daftykins> Neonic: buy a flash drive :P
<daftykins> it's 2015 :)
<hateball> matschaffer: Weird. All I get when searching for SEAT_SESSION_ADDED is related to console-kit, and that shouldnt be running unless you use X in some manner
<Neonic> Will it allow me to put an IOS file on it? I know they can be hugee.
<hateball> matschaffer: but you could look if console-kit-daemon is running anyhow
<daftykins> Neonic: flash drives? yes
<daftykins> that's how we all do it
<matschaffer> yeah, it is. just not sure what's calling is `ps wuaxf` doesn't show any parents
<matschaffer> wondering if it might be time to apt-get remove consolekit
<hateball> It seems to be a solution some have chosen
<hateball> Tho depending on the underlying issue, it can probably be solved
<daftykins> what's this server do?
<goldenfox> hi
<matschaffer> I do have a /etc/init.d/x11-common, status does nothing though. So seems x was probably installed at some point
<Guest68078> ##java
<retrojeff> 3 year old bug never getting fixed lol
<retrojeff> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=732209
<ubottu> Debian bug 732209 in libpam-systemd "unable to create file '/run/user/1000/dconf/user': Permission denied" [Normal,Open]
<reetika786> I want to know why ubuntu detect my usb / external HDD and I can easily mount using mount -a command... I have not install autofs
<daftykins> don't bring debian issues here
<matschaffer> daftykins: just runs a worker process for the rest of the stack. Shouldn't need X. Guessing maybe someone tried installing it at some point for something. It's a QA env so sort of anything goes
<daftykins> no i'm asking what the entire server does :)
<matschaffer> yeah, that's what it does I mean workers like rails background job workers. At least that's all CM says should be on there
<daftykins> oic
<matschaffer> since hateball seems to have found some cases of people just uninstalling it, I'm gonna go that route
<matschaffer> shouldn't need X on here. and I can sort that out if someone decides it does :)
<matschaffer> thanks folks!
<daftykins> matschaffer: by extending your middle finger to them and schooling them on servers i hope
<matschaffer> ;)
<reetika786> I want to know why ubuntu detect my usb / external HDD and I can easily mount using mount -a command... I have not install autofs
<pyari> hi
<pyari> i need help with xrandr. anyone? pls
<baizon> !ask | pyari
<ubottu> pyari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pyari> great
<pyari> i tried to add a new resolution through xrandr with the following 3 commands :
<pyari> gtf 1440 900 60 # 1440x900 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 55.92 kHz; pclk: 106.47 MHz Modeline "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync xrandr --newmode "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1440x900_60.00" xrandr -s 1440x900
<pyari> apparently not 3
<pyari> but nothing happens
<pyari> my display flickers and that's it!
<baizon> pyari: that means its not supported by your graphics card or monitor
<pyari> my moinitor does
<matschaffer> reetika786: just googling, but if you're running desktop seems like gnome could be doing that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Configuring_Automounting
<baizon> pyari: what graphics card do you have and drivers?
<Guest68078> Anyone know when Vulcan is coming to Ubuntu?
<pyari> lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<baizon> Guest68450: 2017
<baizon> Jstes: 2017
<pyari> i know my LCD and VGA supports 1440x900 coz i get them just fine on windows
<baizon> pyari: which ubuntu version are u using?
<pyari> ubuntu 15.10
<pyari> on gnome
<daftykins> pyari: a Xorg log might be handy.
<an0n_> hi all
<an0n_> sorry for interupting
<Guest87938> hai
<baizon> pyari: there is something wrong with your graphics drivers, post your xorg log
<an0n_> what is the fast command for dns flush ?
<an0n_> i have ati
<daftykins> i smell a nomodeset / VESA / FBDEV coming
<an0n_> but it says cayman
<daftykins> that'll be the codename
<pyari> should i paste the whole thing down here?
<an0n_> again
<baizon> !paste | pyari
<ubottu> pyari: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> by Tux, no ;)
<pyari> ok here you go my xorg.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13594144/
<an0n_> can i ASK something plz..
<an0n_> or isnt it the ubuntu helpdesk ?
<baizon> pyari: [56.428] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
<hateball> !help | an0n_
<ubottu> an0n_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kartagis> an0n_: ask away
<baizon> !ask | an0n_
<baizon> damn, sorry
<pyari> sorry baizon. how do i fix it?
<an0n_> follow the line
<an0n_> usr baizon you mean me ?
<pyari> yeah, of course
<hateball> reetika786: What filesystem is on the partition(s) on the external drive? It should mount automatically unless it's a unclean ntfs. In which case you would see mention of it with "dmesg"
<pyari> baizon: how do i fix it?
<an0n_> the fast dns flush command in osX
<baizon> pyari: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<daftykins> baizon: no, we do not suggest that - nor is it even an option
<daftykins> no wily builds - plus those downloads hose peoples ubuntu installs
<pyari> baizon: i tried that once. it screwed the whole thing for me. i was not even able to get GUI again
<pyari> had to do a fresh install
<baizon> pyari: ok
<daftykins> *nods*
<baizon> sorry then, i dont have an intel card.
<Kartagis> an0n_: I meant ask in the channel, not ask me in a pm
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pyari> baizon: ot
<pyari> baizon: it's alright. thanks for your time
<daftykins> pyari: tough call, did it work with the earlier kernel?
<daftykins> is this a laptop or a desktop?
<Kartagis> !pm | an0n_
<ubottu> an0n_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pyari> daftiykins: it uesd to work with my old LCD. it had the native resolution of 1366x768
<pyari> the system remains same
<pyari> had the same setup same OS everything same
<pyari> the funny thing is i can't even get it to run on 1366x768
<an0n_> #ubuntu like this
<daftykins> so, desktop? what's the monitor cable type?
<pyari> xrandr accepts all the commands but does nothing
<pyari> VGA
<pyari> blue one
<daftykins> sure you can't use something from the last decade? :)
<pyari> haha
<daftykins> seriously though, digital interfaces make life a lot easier
 * an0n_ this
<daftykins> an0n_: stop it.
<pyari> it used to work with my old lcd :(
<pyari> why it won't with this?
<daftykins> pyari: check both ends of the cable to double check no pin is damaged, one specifically carries display information which your log is lacking
<daftykins> likely your new display is not providing proper EDID info
<pyari> i have got a dozen of them
<jonascj> I really don't get this, I am able to wget something with 19MB/s but apt-get is fetching texlive with 19kB/s :/
<pyari> sure changing the cable will help?
<an0n_> test
<daftykins> pyari: well as i say disconnect each end and look at the pins for any damage
<pyari> aye aye sir
<pyari> give me a sec
<daftykins> jonascj: bad mirror perhaps, switch
<daftykins> an0n_: you are getting very annoying, either ask a support question or leave, please.
<an0n_> i am asking support question.. how do i ask in channel.. and what do i do wrong... my question is to flush dns cache in ubuntu terminal
<an0n_> to speed up my inet
<daftykins> that's utter rubbish
<pyari> daftykins: ok i double checked the whole thing. no pin is damged as far as i can tell
<OerHeks> an0n_, disable networking and enable again, there is no dns flush like wundows
<Guest87938> hai everyone
<goldenfox> anyone experienced with freeradius here? I would like to ask if it's possible to add a nas client using exec module? Thanks.
<daftykins> pyari: does your display allow any other input types other than VGA?
<Guest87938> sorry for intereption
<Guest87938> how to create a channel ??
<pyari> tbh i would not have been able to get this reso on windows if anything was wrong with my cable
<somsip> Guest87938: /j #my-channel-name
<pyari> daftykins: VGA only
<daftykins> Guest87938: ask freenode stuff in #freenode though please, it's not relevant here
<daftykins> pyari: shame, that on the monitor end?
<jonascj> daftykins: I thought http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ would be redirect to something appropriate
<an0n_> test
<pyari> daftykins: my vga cards supports more than one interface
<daftykins> jonascj: use the mirror tester in software settings -> software and sources
<an0n_> nvm i come back when i dont need support then...
<daftykins> pyari: well it's actually your intel chip's on-die graphics, but yeah.
<pyari> but monitor end has got the VGA only
<daftykins> you could try another cable for fun
<Guest87938> k thanq sorry for an irrelevant question
<pyari> im sure that's not gonna help as everything's fine on the windows end wth the same cable. @daftykins
<jonascj> daftykins: I will, but I can wget from that repo (manually finding the packages) with 4MB/s, so it is like apt-get is just f*king with me. Anyway I will check the repo tester
<pyari> xD
<pyari> shold i try and install interl graphics for linux thing?
<pyari> intel*
<daftykins> pyari: no, it is pointless. i'd probably try a 14.04.3 live session to double check.
<pyari> that's painful :c I barely get 1mb and that too when im lucky and im never lucky
<pyari> i can't believe linux has no answer for this stupid thing :(
<daftykins> well it'd beat messing with configs
<daftykins> well like i said, you're using ancient gear - and there is an answer, so don't be impatient
<daftykins> complaining about it won't solve it :)
<daftykins> pyari: btw try cvt instead of gtf for modeline generation
<pyari> daftykins: on it
<daftykins> you'll need to remove what you added already probably
<pyari> removed already
<pyari> got this at the moment: xrandr Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1024 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767 DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) VGA1 connected primary 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm    1024x768      60.00*     800x600       60.32    56.25      848x480       60.00      640x480       59.94   VIRTUAL1 disconnect
<pyari> daftykins: good to go?
<daftykins> that's unreadable on here, don't paste here - use paste.ubuntu.com
<pyari> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13594512/
<pyari> should i proceed on to addng new modes with cvt this time ?
<daftykins> yip
<pyari> out of curiosity: what is the diff b/w gtf and cvt ?
<daftykins> i don't know, but when you mentioned you used that one i was only familiar with the other
<daftykins> so it doesn't hurt.
<daftykins> cvt also supports reduced blanking modes which are useful for non-CRT
<pyari> im gonna kidnap the xrandr author if it did not work even with cvt
<pyari> daftykins: it didn't help
<pyari> added the moded just like the last time. no erros nothing
<pyari> selecting the mode barely flickres the display and that's it. i'm back to 1024x768 which's a PAIN
<pyari> im gonna have to change the damn LCD
<pyari> :)
<pyari> :(
<Cybergeeek> morn
<pyari>  daftykins: should i change the damn LCD? :)
<pyari> im gonna bring in the 22' LCD this time
<pyari> and see if ubuntu can handle it?
<OerHeks> pyari, what if we say *no* ?
<reetika786> <matschaffer> Thnx but my question I have not enabled any automouting still on ubuntu server
<reetika786> I can mount
<pyari> then you better give me a soultion @oerheks
<JamesArlen> where are all the niggers?
<pyari> i can;t go back to windows i have already burned all the bridges :(
<JamesArlen> is ubuntu racist because there aren't any niggers in here?
<OerHeks> oh no, ...
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<pyari> but now ubuntu tells me it can't handle the resolution i want it it?
<pyari> to*
<pyari> *sobs*
<JamesArlen> !ops
<JamesArlen> something weird happened
<JamesArlen> where did all the niggers go?
<JamesArlen> i don't like the racism
<N0body> hi
<N0body> stil not work....
<N0body> get me a admin
<N0body> because my previous name dont work
<Cybergeeek> morn
<OerHeks> there can be only one an0n, so it is not you.
<pyari> how do i change the resolution
<N0body> it work ? is it ok so ?
<pr0pz> hi
<pr0pz> who's around?
<N0body> hello
<pr0pz> hi N0body
<N0body> stil anybody got a idea to spead up ubuntu ? i just reinstal it and its very slow.
<pr0pz> what are you up to?
<reetika786> <hatebal> Thnx but its external HDD and its has nfts f/s
 * N0body hi pr0pz
<pyari> how do i change the resolution
<daftykins> pyari: stop it, nobody else is going to have any better ideas.
<daftykins> pyari: i really think checking 14.04.3 would be the best plan.
<daftykins> so maybe get a torrent for it started
<AbuDhar> pyari: what is the problem?
<daftykins> AbuDhar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/704206/newly-created-mode-using-xrandr-on-1440x900-60-00-has-no-effect-on-my-ubuntu-15
<daftykins> pyari: probably wouldn't hurt sharing a "cat /proc/cmdline"
<AbuDhar> pyari: weird.
<stelios> hello gays
<AbuDhar> lol
<AbuDhar> you mean guys?
<daftykins> Flannel: ^
<stelios> sory
<Hitechcg> Nobody's banned you yet AbuDhar?
<AbuDhar> Hitechcg: stop the off-topic discussion. If you want to discuss off-topic stuff then pm me.
<alimj> Anyone using ARM based architecture for Ubuntu desktop here?
<alimj> SBCs such as this: http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php
<daftykins> #ubuntu-arm exists
<AbuDhar> alimj: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
 * alimj joins that
<Hitechcg> nevermind
<alimj> AbuDhar: No background services (I already have one SBC for that). Full XFCE or other Unity experiment
<Herp> he
<Herp> somebody can help me?
<AbuDhar> with what? state your problem
<phiona> how do we disconnect a virtual box vm from the internet?
<skweek> omg I want to say unplug it so bad
<Herp> this is my first using Ubuntu,
<An0n3l1T3> info An0n3l1T3
<AbuDhar> Herp: ok :)
<daftykins> phiona: don't attach its' NIC.
<OerHeks> phiona, use NAT instead of bridged networking, or disable networkmanager or pull the internet cable.
<skweek> hey phiona, it's really easy to do, select the VM, under Machines > settings uncheck enable network adaptor.. but join #vbox for virtualbox related questions!
<Herp> i not okay :D
<AbuDhar> Herp: hehe why not?
<skweek> congratz herb, may I suggest trying linux mint too! another great distribution
<skweek> Herp*
<daftykins> forget Mint
<OerHeks> skweek, mint is slower.
<Herp> i using ubuntu version 15.10
<An0n3l1T3> check
<daftykins> Herp: that's nice, this is a support channel so if you have any support queries this is the place, otherwise join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<daftykins> !test | An0n3l1T3
<ubottu> An0n3l1T3: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<An0n3l1T3> hmm
<An0n3l1T3> ok i want support, im new to ubunu
<Herp> oke :D
<daftykins> ask a question
<AbuDhar> s/ubunu/ubuntu
<An0n3l1T3> i have iupdated upgraded and everything on terminal, also 3th party's and stuff like that
<An0n3l1T3> any other important things for security and privacy in ubuntu ?
<Herp> nah i dont know about terminal :D
<Herp> can somebody help about that?
<AbuDhar> Herp: what do you want to do with the terminal? can you be a bit more specific?
<An0n3l1T3> yeah learning
<An0n3l1T3> thats why i toke linux
<skweek> CodeAcademy has a great commandline learning lesson! I suggest checking it out if you want to learn the terminal!
<An0n3l1T3> windows is everytime the same and apple let me dont speak about that :D
<An0n3l1T3> give me
<An0n3l1T3> let me guess
<An0n3l1T3> exit
<daftykins> Herp: you need to be more specific really, what do you want to do? learn it?
<Herp> i want hack some wifi in my city, but i dont know steps
<An0n3l1T3> or the one that i put in already
<AbuDhar> hahaha
<Herp> soorry muy gram is bad :3
<daftykins> Herp: that's not permitted here nor on this entire IRC network, so find somewhere else for that topic.
<An0n3l1T3> i know hacking but i have ubuntu on my pc now
<Herp> sorry my gram is bad :3
<An0n3l1T3> dont let me go offtopic
<An0n3l1T3> you can check it if you want so
<Herp> anon can u help me :)
 * AbuDhar lols
<An0n3l1T3> with
<Herp> An0n send file for step hacking :D
<An0n3l1T3> who is step ?
<An0n3l1T3> that super user
<phiona> how do we disconnect a virtual box vm from the internet?
<daftykins> phiona: you have already been told. change the network interface it is attached to.
<OerHeks> phiona, time to read back:-)
<bosyi> hi. is there a possibility to set "sticky edges" in dual monitor setup in ubuntu gnome?
<AbuDhar> what do you mean by sticky edges?
<bosyi> like in ubuntu ccsm. set 'pressure' value to move mouse in second monitor
<daftykins> i'd ask the gnome folks
<bosyi> #gnome channel is dead..
<daftykins> you have to be patient in these matters
<OerHeks> bosyi, if it was unity, go to systemsettings > Displays and enable Sticky edges.
<bosyi> unity. start to missing for it
<DJones> bosyi: I found this http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/31/%23ubuntu-gnome.html which seems to suggest that Gnome doesn't use sticky edges there's a mention at 11:02 in the log
<bosyi> DJones, thanks for looking for it. to be honest i felt something like that...
<greyline> hy all
<greyline> i bough a new notebook and i successfully pressed something what closed the setting window in the beginning. i have restarted ubuntu and now i can only login with guest account and cant create new one. whst to do? how to reset everything?
<daftykins> !recovery | greyline
<ubottu> greyline: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<daftykins> use this to create an account
<An0n3l1T3> why a account ?
<An0n3l1T3> if its real it gives more motivation to learn
<daftykins> because you need user accounts to log in.
<daftykins> An0n3l1T3: nothing of what you are saying makes sense
<An0n3l1T3> no ?
<An0n3l1T3> like what
<An0n3l1T3> give me 1 thing
<An0n3l1T3> that makes sense, en i will change my nick :P
<greyline> daftykins and what will happen after this?
<Hitechcg> wat
<Hitechcg> An0n3l1T3: nothing of what you are saying makes sense
<poorBastard> i would like to share something very serious witha bit of comedy
<poorBastard> got time
<poorBastard> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1f7pUd2bxs
<OerHeks> poorBastard, no comedy please, this is ubuntu support only.
<poorBastard> sorry, hey while im here i migh as well ask
<poorBastard> i have ran ubuntu on many machines , my dream would to beable to run a lighter weight version of gnome to let me run win10 vbox, i dont like dualboot
<poorBastard> what would be the smoothest way to do this
<poorBastard> should i shut stuff down
<daftykins> greyline: you want to boot to a root shell prompt ideally
<poorBastard> thats a good idea like startx
<poorBastard> does vmware run better
<daftykins> than what
<poorBastard> vbox
<daftykins> poorBastard: change your nick if you want help
<AbuDhar> hahaaha
<sruli> i am trying to format and partition an external drive with Disks, when ever i try to format i get an error "udisks-error-quark, 0" as its a GPT table gparted does not recognise it correctly so cant use gparted
<CGHitech> disks is a buggy pos
<sruli> CGHitech: what should i use for something with a gpt table?
<CGHitech> gparted
<sruli> CGHitech: gparted first trhows an error about it being a GTP table and then recognises my 500GB ssd as a 576MB volume
<CGHitech> just recreate the partition table, I think it's in Tools (warning: will erase entire disk)
<sruli> CGHitech: tried, result is new 576MB drive
<daftykins> sruli: does "sudo parted -l" display it correctly?
<daftykins> share with "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" if possible.
<sruli> daftykins: no, lsblk does, will pastebin 1 min
<CGHitech> It's Device > Create partition table...
<CGHitech> In GParted
<sruli>  CGHitech: i've done that countless times,
<daftykins> sruli: how big is this disk? what type?
<sruli> daftykins: 500GB crucial SSD drive, for some reason parted does not see it at all, i only see it in disks and in lsblk
<daftykins> sruli: how is it connected?
<sruli> daftykins: USB with sata adaptor
<daftykins> ok, anything unhappy looking from "dmesg | tail" ?
<daftykins> (don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu.com )
<Guest84845> Relou
<sruli> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13596299/
<Guest84845> relou
<momomo> how do you take a screenshot in gnome 3 ? it doesn't seem to be working at all.
<sruli> daftykins: u checked the paste?
<gabar> Hi there. How can I install OpenConnect 7.06 on Ubuntu 14.04? Is there a dedicated PPA for OpenConnect?
<OerHeks> gabar, not, 7.06 is available for wily 15.10 .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openconnect
<gabar> I know it's available for Wily, but I need it for Trusty if possible …
<OerHeks> nope, i guess you need to build it yourself then
<gabar> OerHeks: Thx.
<daftykins> sruli: sorry i wandered off, so yeah nothing wrong with that, you just need to create a table now :)
<daftykins> sruli: why are you doing so from another install though o0
<sruli> daftykins: in gparted when i create a table it sees it a a 2.74GB drive
<daftykins> don't use gparted.
<daftykins> try something like gdisk / cfdisk in the terminal, or just use parted itself
<sruli> what should i use?
<daftykins> but again, why are you doing it this way?
<AbuDhar> what's wrong with gparted?
<sruli> daftykins: what way should i do it? i need to partition the drive to make it ready to clone some partitions from other drive
<daftykins> sruli: i'd just let clonezilla deal with that
<sruli> daftykins: clonzilla for copying partitions asks to which partition to copy to
<daftykins> mmhmm
<daftykins> i wouldn't personally do part to part
<daftykins> what are you doing, moving to this SSD from the existing drive?
<sruli> daftykins: i am copying 3 partitions from a 1TB drive to a 500GB drive, do not want rest of partitions, until now i never had a prob with part to part
<daftykins> so make a table and off you go!
<sruli>  daftykins: thats the problem, how do i make that table, i just made in parted mklable - gpt, the result is 2048mb drive
<daftykins> i think your bridge is terrible
<daftykins> it must be messing with things
<sruli> bridge?
<T3DY> With Ubuntu, is there any easier way of connecting to wifi?
<sruli> T3DY: network manager not easy?
<daftykins> the USB to SATA bridge, yus
<daftykins> T3DY: yeah easier than what?
<sruli> daftykins: i have been using it for a long time, i have the same problems with creating tables on usb flash drives after i dd'd a iso to it
<daftykins> that's highly unlikely to be related, unless you've bricked your host OS install so bad it doesn't know which way is up or down
<m1dnight_> I an having some issues with duplicity. For some reason it will not read my known_hosts file to backup to sftp
<daftykins> sruli: so can you re-share "sudo parted -l" now that it has a (albeit wrong sized) PT on it?
<rogger_h> Hey guys, why do i have this when i check for big files /tmp/systemd-private-VZCPIW/tmp/magento/var/log/system.log: 4.5G
<rogger_h> it seems like its building up alot of gb how i have no idea how this file even got there or generate
<OerHeks> rogger_h, read that log to get a clue?
<OerHeks> or just the tail of it
<OerHeks> tail -f /path/to/file.log
<rogger_h> i know whats the log
<rogger_h> its normal magento log
<OerHeks> looks like magento is screaming about something.
<sruli> daftykins: i added 3 small partitions to it http://paste.ubuntu.com/13596722/
<rogger_h> the thing it should have been in /var/html/website/var/log/ and not on that weird path also, atm there are 2 files one in the normal folder and the second o nthe one i told
<rogger_h> maybe it somekind of cache or something or security matter in the system?
<sruli> daftykins: i dont think its the connection, as Disks utility and lsblk see it correctly as a 500GB drive
<OerHeks> rogger_h, it is in the /tmp/folder, so temporary storage of something. i don't know about magento, maybe their channel can help?
<Guest1270> Hi. Is there anybody here who can provide me information about Ubuntu logo?
<Pricey> Guest1270: What information are you seeking?
<Guest1270> Does Ubuntu logo is registered in any countries?
<Pricey> Guest1270: Yes... why do you ask?
<OerHeks> yes, worldwide > http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/ubuntu-logo
<Guest1270> Look at this: http://baadraan.ir
<Guest1270> It is making me angry!
<Guest1270> They are using Ubuntu logo as their logo!
<Guest1270> In Iran.
<Guest1270> What can we do?
<Pricey> The 'circle of friends' logo idea isn't really unique to Ubuntu
<sruli> Guest1270: good luck taking iran to task
<Pricey> Just googling 'circle of friends' brings up a bunch of similar designs fwiw.
<Guest1270> You are right. But this one is sooooo close to Ubuntu logo!
<daftykins> sruli: i think you should leave the PT on, then go to clonezilla to check it out
<sruli> Guest1270: http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/ubuntu-logo there is a R next to UBUNTU not next to CoF
<Pricey> Trademarks/copyright are complicated, e.g. it differsn from country to country and things might be perfectly fine if they're in businesses unlikely to be confused with each other. Who knows. Lawyer up!
<sruli> daftykins: will check what clonezilla sees, but dont think there is a way around partitoning if i want it to be same size
<sruli> daftykins: is there a software similar to clonezilla which i can use from OS without needing to use it as boot (i am cloning from ext to ext drive)
<Guest1270> Pricey: So this might be OK! Thank you for information. :)
<daftykins> sruli: clonezilla can both be installed and run from boot media.
<Guest1270> sruli: Thank you, too. :)
<JollaSailor_Simo> Ahoy!
<pineapple1> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sruli> daftykins: tnx
<sekange> Hello! Can someone help me with configuration of the Huion H610 (Graphic Tablet) hotkeys?
<greyline> hy everybody
<greyline> In a fresh Ubuntu I get the settings windows. When it asked the time zone, I accidentaly pressed something and the window has been closed. I restarted the ubuntu and I have only a guest account. What to do?
<Bernzel> I'm using this backend service called Parse for developing. And I have a cloud file in JavaScript format. But I think because it's located in usr/local/bin I can't change the code in it. I don't have any write permission. I tried to open the file with sudo but it doesn't work.
<greyline> so there's no admin account yet, because i haven't set any. I have only the guest account
<robb_nl> greyline did you finish the ubuntu install? then an account with sudo rights should have been created
<greyline> robb_nl: no I'm not
<greyline> robb_nl: since I accidentaly closed the install window
<robb_nl> if the install didn't finish, just re-install
<greyline> robb_nl: I mean I have started to use a new notebook with fresh Ubuntu and the setup windows (or settings windows or whatever) appeared on the first start
<adac> How can I get rid of this very annoying error? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f54f43a6573070d6b2a4
<greyline> robb_nl: and I have closed that
<robb_nl> you install from USB or dvd?
<greyline> robb_nl: I don't know which one of my sentences wasn't clear for you
<greyline> robb_nl: I didn't install anything. Dell installed that
<robb_nl> ah... your device has ubuntu pre-installed... that was not clear.. ;)
<greyline> robb_nl: yeeees
<greyline> robb_nl: I would reinstall this if I must, but I would need to wait a lot while burning a new dvd or installing from usb...
<greyline> robb_nl: it would be better if I would easily reopen these settings windows or something
<eahmedshendy> Is there anyone has experience in mysql-server 5.6 troubleshooting .. I have this issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/13597116/
<robb_nl> I don't know how Dell initiates the config process...
<eahmedshendy> This is /var/log/syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13597005/, and /var/log/mysql/error.log is empty
<sruli> daftykins: clonezilla does not see that drive
<greyline> robb_nl: what?
<greyline> robb_nl: the ubuntu setup windows were the default ubuntu windows
<daftykins> !info mysqlserver-5.6 trusty
<ubottu> Package mysqlserver-5.6 does not exist in trusty
<greyline> robb_nl: asking time zone, etc.
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: smells like a package from a PPA to me
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: what do you mean? it is a bad package? should I install it manually?
<daftykins> oh i typo'd hang on
<daftykins> !info mysql-server-5.6 trusty
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.6 (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database server binaries and system database setup. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.27-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 5562 kB, installed size 48443 kB
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.6
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: If I do this I will affect apparmor settings that I fixed to solved a denial message
<akxwi_dave> I usually use taskel to install lamp stuff much easier
<eahmedshendy> akxwi_dave: Do you mean about my issue?
<m1dnight_> Is it normal that duplicity does not recognize my known_hosts file?
<m1dnight_> The cron script keeps erroring because I cant accept the key..
<daftykins> i don't think the method of installation would change much here.
<m1dnight_> the logs show it asks yes/no, but when i do a regular ssh as that user it just works. (root)
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: up to you then, you can keep staring at an error :>
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: :), what do you mean, I didn't get it?
<daftykins> well either you run what was suggested or that's it
<daftykins> looks like my trusty server is on mysql-5.5, so are you sure you need that version?
<akxwi_dave> eahmedshendy, yes.. always found that by using tasksel  i can get apache or mysql set up with no problems very easy to use
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: nooooo, I don't need it anymore
<eahmedshendy> but I can't get back to 5.5.
<daftykins> wat
<daftykins> sudo dpkg -r mysql-server-5.6
<daftykins> BAM, the database engine is gone
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: So now I should do this: apt-get install mysql-server-5.5?
<OerHeks> eahmedshendy, so you uninstalled 5.5 ( as i read in #ubuntu-server) to install 5.6 ... but 5.5 is only available for precise 12.04/trusty 14.04
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bsource/mysql-5.5
<greyline> robb_nl: okay...
<greyline> robb_nl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/161074/i-unexpetedly-deleted-administrator-account-and-the-other-accounts-are-asking-ro I wanted to use this solution
<greyline> robb_nl: but when to hold down shift? since I restarted the notebook two times and no grub menu
<eahmedshendy> OerHeks: when I did dpkg -l | grep mysql .. I found 5.5 and 5.6, and I did uninstall for all mysql on the system
<OerHeks> eahmedshendy, please don't crosspost, keep it in #ubuntu-server.
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: i'd use the metapackage actually
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: "sudo apt install mysql-server" and done
<daftykins> ooh a rudeler cross posting, we can't have that
<eahmedshendy> OerHeks: But no one is there right now
<Icebit> Good Morning everybody
<eahmedshendy> OerHeks, daftykins you are not there too :)
<llutz> m1dnight_: seems your cronjob uses a different environmen, use "--ssh-options [options] " to specify the known_hosts file to use. "UserKnownHostsFile=...."
<daftykins> no, no i am not
<eahmedshendy> Please It is very urgent problem, two days and I can't get a production server back
<m1dnight_> llutz: I have just tried the command `duplicity...` in my shell and that too, asked to accept the fingerprint
<m1dnight_> so im very confused about it
<m1dnight_> But my guess is that it should be fixed now..
<cfhowlett> server issue = #ubuntu-server channel eahmedshendy
<m1dnight_> Yet, I dont know where it will store the known hosts..
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: i already gave the answer so i don't understand the problem.
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13597397/
<eahmedshendy> cfhowlett: Ok guys, I already posted there, I will wait for anyone to help ... thank you
<greyline> somebody?
<daftykins> somebody what
<lotuspsychje> greyback: re-ask your issue once in a while mate
<OerHeks> eahmedshendy, what is the output of:  cat/etc/issues  # as i have seen /mysql-server-5.6_5.6.27-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb  which means you are not up2date, trusty is on 14.04.3
<daftykins> weirdly it seems to be the current package
<sruli> daftykins: clonezilla does not see the drive, what other tool can i use to make a new partition table?
<daftykins> i think your setup is just not working with it, i wouldn't like to hazard a try.
<greyline> daftykins: I just sad that I can't even try my new notebook because Ubuntu problems...
<robb_nl> greyline, sorry I don't think I can help... I have no idea how Dell does the configuration of their pre-installed ubuntu devices
<sallu> Hello All
<sallu> anyOne using Ubuntu in UEFI mode ?
<lotuspsychje> greyback: errors? ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> greyline: ^
<greyline> robb_nl: what are things to do with dell? it's not dell revelant
<daftykins> greyline: this is a support channel for ubuntu, not one for emotional support.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | sallu ask your specific issue
<ubottu> sallu ask your specific issue: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> sallu, focus your question.  undoubtedly, somewhere in the world, some is.  and ???
<eahmedshendy> OerHeks: Very good notice, I don't know what is that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13597457/
<greyline> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 14.04, preinstalled Ubuntu, I accidentally closed the first windows of Ubuntu
<daftykins> greyline: did you create a user account yet?
<greyline> daftykins: not yet,because Ubuntu didn't allow that to me
<daftykins> greyline: that's rubbish, i said to boot the recovery mode to a root shell
<sallu> i don't know how to install ubuntu in uefi mode.. my bootable USB is not detected but in legacy mode i can easily install ubuntu... help
<bosyi> by the way ubuntu folks both installers of ubuntu (lts and current) have issue with grub-update where it uses 100% cpu
<greyline> daftykins: and how to boot into recovery mode? I have tried that two times, but holding shift didn't do anything
<daftykins> sallu: read the above link.
<lotuspsychje> sallu: you need single boot ubuntu or dual boot with..?
<OerHeks> eahmedshendy, oh oke, you are up2date
<daftykins> greyline: try the other shift. also escape prior to boot up, you may also have been too slow.
<sallu> daftykins, ok reading
<lotuspsychje> bosyi: lets not talk in general, your system has issues perhaps?
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: how come you're in charge of a server you can't drive?
<sallu> lotuspsychje, dual boot. i installed windows 10 5 months ago in uefi mode with gpt partition table, now its time to install ubuntu alongside as dual boot but no idea how to do it
<lotuspsychje> !recovery > greyline
<ubottu> greyline, please see my private message
<axwhy> hi all, it safe to disable fsck in root partition?
<lotuspsychje> sallu: read the uefi link, as suggested above
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: I am a junior and I will be professional one day man, I just get hired less than three months till now ... No sysadmins here right now
<daftykins> and you murdered this server? :)
<sallu> lotuspsychje, but i am feeling its not that easy because HP hard coded the boot path for their laptop in boot when using with uefi mode
<lotuspsychje> lol
<greyline> lotuspsychje: Wait until the BIOS has finished loading, or has almost finished. (During this time you will probably see a logo of your computer manufacturer.) Quickly press and hold the Shift key, which will bring up the GNU GRUB menu. (If you see the Ubuntu logo, you've missed the point where you can enter the GRUB menu.)
<greyline> lotuspsychje: this is the problematic part
<lotuspsychje> sallu: uefi dualboot can get little puzzle yes
<cfhowlett> does not generate confidence, m8te
<eahmedshendy> OerHeks: I think the problem happended after I did apt-get upgrade
<greyline> lotuspsychje: I can see the Dell logo and I press the shift (i tried every shift) and hold that down
<bosyi> lotuspsychje, yes. i tried to install ubuntu parallel with my arch. and have unsuccess. i'm wonder if it is so small amount people hit in that bug. by the way that bug is so so long way bug
<greyline> lotuspsychje: its just load ubuntu normally
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: hhhhh, I hope I can get it back
<eahmedshendy> I will ISA
<lotuspsychje> greyback: please, lets not use this channel for every thing you try
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: what's the story that led to this?
<lotuspsychje> greyback: try stuff yourself and if you stuck, ask specificly
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: have a look at the mysql logs as to why it couldn't start.
<lotuspsychje> bosyi: can you detail your steps, where does it go wrong exactly?
<greyline> lotuspsychje: okay. Tell me how to login into recovery mode with the help of SHIFT key
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | greyline
<ubottu> greyline: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<daftykins> try the other shift...
<greyline> daftykins: I have also tried that
<daftykins> and escape as mentioned already
<greyline> daftykins: then I misunderstood something
<daftykins> or just didn't read :)
<lotuspsychje> greyback: make sure your bios is set correctly that bios allows key pressing at boot also
<lotuspsychje> greyback: usb mouse/keyboard example in bios
<bosyi> lotuspsychje, after it tries to recognize disk (installed os and so on)
<lotuspsychje> bosyi: what happens then?
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: I came and found most users use mysql-server-5.6 in their developement environment .. Suddently I discovered that this production server has 5.5 database, I just make this "apt-get upgrade" .. I got error related to mysql-server ... I don't remember the error, but I this I did a command an others installed packages is configured and installed well except that package
<ubuntu1234212> daftykins: Hi there, you were helping me last night configuring the resolution of my Ubuntu system at work, I tried to ssh but the machine was off, now I'm at work and fixed the problem with the edid by hard setting it in grub after using get-edid tool
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: /var/log/mysql/error.log is empty
<daftykins> ubuntu1234212: that's neat
<daftykins> ubuntu1234212: did you have to throw it in a xorg.conf ?
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: and the rest
<ubuntu1234212> daftykins: Yeah, thank you! _But_ now I've decided to plug in another monitor and both are detected as being the same edid :'(
<greyline> daftykins: well, I tried to press ESC and then holding down SHIFT from the time the DELL logo appeared on the sceen....and nothing
<lotuspsychje> greyback: try to enter your bios first, see if you didnt forget some options
<eahmedshendy> I don't remember, just try to remove all mysql-server on the system (I found 5.5 5.6 from dpkg -l, I don't remember if they just clients or server), then everything went down
<eahmedshendy> daftykins
<greyline> daftykins: I don't even understand why Ubuntu allowed me to close such important windows as in the beginning...the time zone, the creation of user account, etc.
<cfhowlett> greyline, my line goes to bios with f12 for one time boot options, f2 for system options. research your make/model to find the exact keystroke.
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: jeez. backups?
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: I have it
<daftykins> greyline: no use crying over spilt milk, deal with the NOW.
<Icebit> hello know how mount irc server? please send more information in ubuntu 15.04
<bosyi> lotuspsychje, then process grub-mount eat 100% cpu. just google 'grub-mount cpu'. but there are no actual bug on this problem.
<ubuntu1234212> daftykins: Well, I just added 'drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/my-edid.bin' to /etc/default/grub
<bosyi> lotuspsychje, https://www.google.com.ua/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjv4oDkzbrJAhXJ2ywKHX5sCSkQFggqMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.debian.org%2F760148&usg=AFQjCNEfvTfv6lCHNPRswPBH08ikrGrRHw&sig2=06K8U4-V1euNlt7ZE7aFYQ&bvm=bv.108194040,d.bGQ
<bosyi> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=760148
<ubottu> Debian bug 760148 in grub-common "grub-common: grub-mount hangs forever, trying to mount ext4 partition, causing 100% CPU load" [Important,Open]
<lotuspsychje> bosyi: smells like something else is getting high cpu, your uefi settings good? fastboot? secureboot?
<daftykins> ubuntu1234212: ah neat, that's handy
<lotuspsychje> Icebit: looking for ircd software?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ubuntu1234212> I'm having a problem with the new plugged monitor being detected as the one I configured on /etc/default/grub using drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/my-edid.bin, any ideas how to fix it?
<lotuspsychje> bosyi: perhaps you should try the live usb mode, and test some stuff in realtime
<lotuspsychje> bosyi: to see whats happening exactly in logs
<ubuntu1234212> To make it clearer, I have 2 monitors now. Had problems with one, fixed it by hardsetting the edid on /etc/default/grub and plugged in another monitor, now the second monitor (different brand) is being detected as the hardset one.
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: I think the problem happened after I did upgrade from 14.04.1 to 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> eahmedshendy: can you still try loading a previous kernel?
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: and you say this thing is a production server? lol you have so much to learn in this role, restore from backup
<bosyi> lotuspsychje, i do that it live usb. whete i detetect grub-mount process in top. by the way wich logs to look at?
<lotuspsychje> bosyi: sure you can do a realtime tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<lotuspsychje> bosyi: then proceed to the step that hangs
<bosyi> lotuspsychje, i will try that and come back
<lotuspsychje> bosyi: how many os you have?
<lotuspsychje> bosyi: dualboot, triple boot?
<bosyi> lotuspsychje, i have two hard drives. both have ueifi partition. but using only one for boot archlinux. bootloader in arch is systemd boot
<eahmedshendy> lotuspsychje: I have all of these http://paste.ubuntu.com/13597804/ and my current is 3.13.0-70-generic, which one is for ubuntu 14.04.1?
<EriC^^> bosyi: what's the problem?
<fabio__> I'm having issues with X.org custom mode settting with Xrandr. Hardware shouldn't be the issue since it works on Windows. Would someone familiar with this stuff take a look? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/246579/2560x1440-resolution-over-hdmi-with-a-laptop-with-nvidia-optimus-and-ubuntu-15-1
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: he gets a 100% cpu at gurb-mount
<lotuspsychje> grub
<EriC^^> grub-mount?
<bosyi> probably saused by os-prober cant detect my config
<EriC^^> bosyi: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{45..67}-generic
<bosyi> EriC^^, yes
<eahmedshendy> lotuspsychje: what makes me don't understand well, why all ubuntu 14.04.3 for development users works very well with 5.6 but this server is not
<EriC^^> bosyi: sorry that wasnt for you
<EriC^^> eahmedshendy: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{45..67}-generic
<bosyi> EriC^^, it is installer problem. both lts and current
<EriC^^> bosyi: i'm not sure what you mean
<eahmedshendy> EriC^^: mmm, let's do it after I solve my critical issue, I don't understand many things well
<eahmedshendy> But I hope I can
<eahmedshendy> I have the same issue like this guy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/699942/updating-to-mysql-5-6-27-fails-but-why
<EriC^^> bosyi: what's the problem, what's going on exactly?
<eahmedshendy> exactly
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: system hangs after partitioning screen finding Oses
<EriC^^> in the Something else menu?
<lotuspsychje> !details | bosyi enlighten EriC^^
<ubottu> bosyi enlighten EriC^^: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<An0n3l1T3> how are you guys
<dmasiero> accessing a gvfs mount point via shell on ubuntu 15.10? The /proc/mounts shows only "gvfsd-fuse /run/user/1000/gvfs ...." but that directory appears empty.
<An0n3l1T3> how can i flush a dns for faster internet ?
<OerHeks> An0n3l1T3, you have asked that numerous times before, there is no dns flush
<ubuntu1234212> I'm having a problem with the new plugged monitor being detected as the one I configured on /etc/default/grub using drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/my-edid.bin, any ideas how to fix it?
<ubuntu1234212> To make it clearer, I have 2 monitors now. Had problems with one, fixed it by hardsetting the edid on /etc/default/grub and plugged in another monitor, now the second monitor (different brand) is being detected as the hardset one.
<MrSpock> dmasiero: gvfs tools are usefull
<An0n3l1T3> lets try it again shall we
<lotuspsychje> An0n3l1T3: try it in ##networking
<MrSpock> dmasiero: gvfs-ls, gvfs-mount -il and so on
<An0n3l1T3> i never try, i always do.
<An0n3l1T3> i i know how to
<MrSpock> dmasiero: sure something is actually mounted trough gvfs though?
<An0n3l1T3> but since its a support channel i can share my knowledge
<lotuspsychje> An0n3l1T3: please dont use this channel, other then ubuntu support questions
<MrSpock> dmasiero: see gvfs-mount -l (-i for even more info)
<An0n3l1T3> i have a question
<An0n3l1T3> how can i make ubuntu safe ?
<An0n3l1T3> for personal use
<MrSpock> An0n3l1T3: define safe
<lotuspsychje> !security | An0n3l1T3
<ubottu> An0n3l1T3: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<An0n3l1T3> not everything
<dmasiero> MrSpock: Yes, smb share mount via Thunar. I was misisng gvfs-bin package. Will check those tools out, thanks!
<An0n3l1T3> since it is opensource...
<An0n3l1T3> anyway how can i check my drivers like on windows ?
<lotuspsychje> An0n3l1T3: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<An0n3l1T3> i mean safe not security
<An0n3l1T3> a system can be save.. updates are patches for security
<EriC^^> An0n3l1T3: keep it updated
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<An0n3l1T3> LTS
<An0n3l1T3> yeah without sources
<EriC^^> don't use ppa's or stuff not from the repos unless you're sure of them
<An0n3l1T3> and how can i be sure ?
<EriC^^> if you know it's reputable, or you can read code yourself if it's not that big
<An0n3l1T3> then its too late...
<An0n3l1T3> if you not that smart..
<EriC^^> don't run random commands from the internet
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | An0n3l1T3
<ubottu> An0n3l1T3: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<An0n3l1T3> anyway im going offtopic
<An0n3l1T3> you still havent answert me.. but np
<EriC^^> An0n3l1T3: what?
<lotuspsychje> An0n3l1T3: you didnt ask a specific question yet
<EriC^^> what's the question?
<Dat> is there something that can record audio and video on a desktop?
<lotuspsychje> !info kazaam | Dat
<ubottu> Dat: Package kazaam does not exist in wily
<An0n3l1T3> how can you make ubuntu save ? was quastion nr one
<EriC^^> Dat: recordmydesktop
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | Dat
<ubottu> Dat: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (wily), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<An0n3l1T3> question nr 2 was where you can check the drivers for hardware like on windows.
<An0n3l1T3> owyeah and the dns flush
<lotuspsychje> An0n3l1T3: man ubuntu-drivers from terminal
<EriC^^> An0n3l1T3: additional drivers from the dash
<Dat> hrmm thx
<An0n3l1T3> still not a answer..
<An0n3l1T3> anyway
<An0n3l1T3> thx for the info
<An0n3l1T3> bye
<dani_> ebooks
<OerHeks> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.33.0+dfsg-1build1 (wily), package size 20040 kB, installed size 45963 kB
<moonpunter> +1
<moonpunter> !info ebook viewer
<ubottu> 'viewer' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<moonpunter> !info ebook-viewer
<ubottu> Package ebook-viewer does not exist in wily
<moonpunter> nvm it's part of the calibre package
<moonpunter> for some reason i thought it was separate.
<Guest5526> hello. After an upgrade to ubutu 14.04 from 12 I've encountered an issue with name resolving.  :-/ I've added a static route to my network and resolv.conf contains my preferred dns entries.
<Guest5526> I've verified that I have a route to the IPs
<Guest5526> Still I don't get any name resolve.
<Guest5526> How does the name resolve pipline look like in ubuntu? :-( Is there some config file missing?
<wapiflapi> Hi. I'm trying to install nvidia drivers, why does it tries to install so much gnome/unity stuff, things about bluetooth, usb, network, etc? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13598387/
<wapiflapi> I'm on 14.04 LTS.
<Volkodav> Hi ! One of my boxes is stuck at kernel 3.19.0-9 and will not update any further. Says your software is up to date?
<OerHeks> wapiflapi, fresh install ? seems like a bunch of normal updates
<wapiflapi> OerHeks: I don't use gnome or unity.
<daftykins> Volkodav: sudo apt install linux-generic
<wapiflapi> It's a server install, I don't want the DE.
<moonpunter> how come you need nvidia drivers
<wapiflapi> I'm trying --no-install-recommends , might work ;-) didn't think of it at first.
<moonpunter> on a server install
<wapiflapi> Because it's a laptop. I use the server install to not have the whole gnome/unity thing I don't want.
<daftykins> i second the "why nvidia"
<dersand> I have two cat-commands which i wanna run a diff through. What have i done with my syntax? diff (cat datasets/q1data.txt | grep -o '[:]\{2\}[0-9]\{4\}[:]\{2\}') (cat datasets/q1hits.txt)
<wapiflapi> Because HDMI doesn't seem to work with nouveau :(
<moonpunter> you can install alternative de's easily enough...
<daftykins> being a laptop means you want no DE but nvidia? that makes no sense
<Volkodav> daftykins: Thanks, but why won't it pick it up as usual?
 * moonpunter has never once used Unity
<daftykins> Volkodav: i think someone removed that package from your system, it's a metapackage which pulls in the newer ones.
<daftykins> someone/something
<moonpunter> i thought on LTS releases there's a wall on the kernel support, after a point you don't get kernel updates?
<wapiflapi> I don't see the problem with starting from server and installing what I need on top, I feel like that's cleaner than installing what I want next to a bunch of stuff I don't want/neet.
<wapiflapi> *need
<Volkodav> daftykins: Are you suggesting the box was compromised?
<moonpunter> are you going to use a DE at all?
<daftykins> Volkodav: no, i'm suggesting that blob of pinkware sat in front of it, did it :)
<wapiflapi> moonpunter: no. WM yes, DE no.
<daftykins> perhaps unwittingly...
<moonpunter> ok
<moonpunter> well you're going to have to get the package for nvidia separately
<wapiflapi> I tried the --no-install-recommends , it looks like it did what I wanted ;)
<moonpunter> ah, good
<hylian> daftykins: we did solve the issue that day, with it needing me to manually mount the hd. so thanks. the next morning, it just worked.
<Volkodav> daftykins: You're probably right, but how would that "blob of pinkware" lolz have a clue?
<daftykins> Volkodav: accidents happen, did it solve it or no?
<daftykins> hylian: i have no idea what you're referring to
<Volkodav> daftykins: still loading the packages at 68%
<hylian> daftykins: i figured. let's just say you helped me, and I thank you for the help. :)
<daftykins> yay \o/
<daftykins> past daftykins sounds ace
<wapiflapi> OK. Looks like I'm on nvidia now! Worked perfectly. Still no HDMI though.
<wapiflapi> mhm.
<daftykins> if you're X-less, how do you hope to output on HDMI?
<moonpunter> he's got WM
<moonpunter> presumably X
<hylian> wapiflapi: what desktop gui are you using?
<wapiflapi> i3wm
<BigTroll> do girls use Ubunutu?
<moonpunter> you may end up having to compile the packages from source (the open ones) and turn on a flag or something. all i know is it's a hassle, nvidia is.
<wapiflapi> daftykins: never said I didn't have X.
<Volkodav> daftykins: Got all kind of errors on install. Care to look at it?
<daftykins> Volkodav: sure throw it in a paste.ubuntu.com
<moonpunter> BigTroll: i worked in a mall once and the girl at the sunglasses booth was using it randomly, i was like wtf really, and struck up a conversation about how much better xfce is than unity, which she didn't agree with
<hylian> moonpunter: ahh, but it is. xfce rocks. unity is cool but a gfx resource hog.
<Volkodav> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13598615/
<BigTroll> moonpunter: what a noob she was lol
 * moonpunter is an xfce loyalist. at this point, even if he left ubuntu, he'd still be using xfce.
<BigTroll> ok i stfu
<hylian> i agree moonpunter
<daftykins> Volkodav: ah har the ol' run out of space conundrum - "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999" please
<moonpunter> well she was on a laptop with a small screen, which i believe unity was invented for
<moonpunter> my wife likes MATE
<BigTroll> lol
<BigTroll> mine too
<moonpunter> i wonder if the mate devs know that girls like their work
<moonpunter> maybe that's why they do it, the chicks dig it
<daftykins> take the chat over to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks, support only in here.
<BigTroll> all girls like (to) MATE
<BigTroll> and now comes the infamous BAN :( :( :( :S
<hylian> daftykins: you are right.
<daftykins> just go chat in the other channel and no trolls big or small will be harmed
<BigTroll> ok
<Volkodav> daftykins: http://termbin.com/rq12
<daftykins> hmmmm
<daftykins> Volkodav: "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<hylian> moonpunter: check out my desktop if you wish. http://pasteboard.co/2y0Heynu.png
<Volkodav> daftykins: http://termbin.com/1jpl
<daftykins> Volkodav: oh wow that /boot is insanely small
<daftykins> Volkodav: "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.19.0-9-generic" then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Volkodav> daftykins: Should I clean it up from old stuff first?
<daftykins> Volkodav: right now you won't be able to do much with package management, so only the above will help
<Volkodav> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13598783/
<daftykins> oh my bad yeah, extra must come off first
<daftykins> Volkodav: "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.19.0-9-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-9-generic" then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Volkodav> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13598855/
<daftykins> Volkodav: hmm, another "df -h" ?
<sruli> daftykins: on a win pc it read the 500GB was able to add remove partitions, i tried on a lubuntu fresh install same problem, i just tried on a ubuntu 15.10 VM and it wors fine, parted reads it fine
<Volkodav> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13598895/
<daftykins> Volkodav: hrmm, and "ls -ahl /boot" ?
<Volkodav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13598918/
<reinecath> !bongoat Kate Morton - The Distant Hours (retail) (epub).rar
<ubottu> reinecath: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sagar> Hello,
<Sagar> How can i define a gloab envvar (for my server Ip) so that i don't need to change all ip again and again in my apache2.conf
<EriC^^> Volkodav: daftykins: 88mb /boot
<daftykins> EriC^^: ikr :D it's insane
<Sagar> i added export APACHE_IP_SEC="My.Server.Ip"
<daftykins> Volkodav: do you have a USB flash drive with ubuntu on, that you can boot from?
<Sagar> in .bashrc
<reinecath> !bongoat Kate Morton - The Forgotten Garden (retail) (epub).rar
<ubottu> reinecath: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sagar> but when i used ${APACHE_IP_SEC} in apache its not working
<Sagar> any help please
<Volkodav> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> Volkodav: ok i think you'll need to come back from a live session, that one is in a bit of a state
<EriC^^> daftykins: what do you think about just moving /boot into "/" ?
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ?
<Volkodav> yes
<EriC^^> daftykins: he can do it from the session
<daftykins> sounds like a plan :>
<Volkodav> EriC^^: ?
<daftykins> this one or live?
<reinecath> !Pondering Kate Morton - The Lake House (retail) (azw3).rar
<ubottu> reinecath: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> daftykins: this one no problem
<daftykins> yip yip
<ravenor> hi, can anyone point me in the right direction for bash to set the screen timeout to never on Trusty please? :) writing a script I am
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type sudo cp -a /boot /boot.old
<k1l> !warez | reinecath
<ubottu> reinecath: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Sagar> ??? ANY ONE
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<daftykins> Sagar: caps do not get our attention in a good way, they make us want to ignore you.
<daftykins> Sagar: find the apache channel or #ubuntu-server
<Volkodav> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Volkodav: sudo umount /boot
<Volkodav> done
<EriC^^> Volkodav: sudo mv /boot.old /boot
<EriC^^> Volkodav: actually hold on
<EriC^^> did you run it yet?
<Volkodav> yes
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, type sudo cp -a /boot/boot /boot.old
<Volkodav> cp: cannot stat ‘/boot/boot’: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> Volkodav: hmm what's in /boot ? ls -la /boot
<Volkodav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13599040/
<jacek__> cw=Z]Q';j
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, type sudo cp -a /boot/boot.old /boot.old
<Volkodav> done
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type sudo rmdir /boot
<Volkodav> rmdir: failed to remove ‘/boot’: Directory not empty
<EriC^^> oh, right
<EriC^^> type sudo rm -r /boot/boot.old
<EriC^^> then type sudo cp -a /boot.old/* /boot
<EriC^^> forget the rmdir command
<Volkodav> or even rf maybe?
<EriC^^> it's ok
<Volkodav> done both
<EriC^^> ok, type ls -la /boot
<Volkodav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13599083/
<daftykins> huzzah!
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, type sudo rm -r /boot.old
<EriC^^> Volkodav: then type sudo nano /etc/fstab , go to the line that says UUID= ...... /boot , and put a "#" at the start of the line
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  What the command to save the nano ?
<daftykins> ctrl+x
<Volkodav> thanks
<Volkodav> done
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, type sudo apt-get -f install
<D4RK3D> The best theme for ubuntu?
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  daftykins thanks for your help! It worked
<EriC^^> Volkodav: also, type sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> Volkodav: and then sudo update-grub
<Volkodav> doesn't it re-run grub on kernel install though?
<EriC^^> Volkodav: not, the grub-install
<EriC^^> just update-grub i think
<skywater> someone here who has knowldege of lotus domino / lotus agents ?
<Volkodav> All right all done I may as well boot into a new kernel and remove the previous one to watch the space on boot ?
<Volkodav> or we installed to /root now?
<EriC^^> Volkodav: boot is now a part of "/" so it's not a problem anymore
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> just make sure to run sudo apt-get autoremove every once in a while
<EGM> hello, im trying to install a TFTP server in my machine, but when i start the client machine to download the system files, i have an error in the DHCP process. Any hint?
<EriC^^> and it'll remove the extra kernels and other stuff
<Volkodav> hmm so it for installed on btrfs? It was different though
<Volkodav> I used to have to /boot because of btrfs and other reasons
<EriC^^> oh
<jonasliljestrand> Hi, i'm wondering what happens if i'm updating a symlink with "ongoing" writes
<EriC^^> are you using btrfs as "/" ?
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type df -Th
<Volkodav> yes
<_DB> sup
<Volkodav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13599260/
<_DB> can anyone tell me a good way to make a windows vista usb
<_DB> I say vista because its the only iso I have , winusb doesnt works
<Volkodav> EriC^^: /dev/sda2      btrfs      61G   18G   43G  29% /
<_DB> im currently downloading gparted
<Volkodav> just the relevant part
<afiskon> Hello. I'm Ubuntu 14.04 user. After installing latest updates this weekend I have a problem with alsamixer. Every time a new application start a sound (e.g. I open a new video on Youtube or start Skype) my settings in alsamixer are dropped to defaults. Any ideas how to fix this? Here is my dpkg.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/13599270/
<_DB> i need to remove the windows hiberfile so ubuntu can access it
<_DB> access my HDD that is ive been locked out of it by crappy windows features
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  I have to run - be back in a few hours please let me know if that btrfs is an issue
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, you have a live usb right?
<daftykins> _DB: don't think there's an easy way to make windows boot flash drives from Ubuntu, also ugh Vista
<Volkodav> Yes I do
<_DB> i know i just need to create it to run command prompt
<EriC^^> Volkodav: i think we have to undo the operation and make /boot separate again
<_DB> so I can manually delete that file
<Volkodav> EriC^^: So I thought
<EriC^^> found this online "The GRUB bootloader does not support the Btrfs file system. You cannot use a btrfs partition for /boot."
<daftykins> _DB: so you can then mount the volume from Ubuntu? there's no need
<_DB> my computer powered off, during  a graphics card update now it wont boot and when it does screens black. so if i delete that file I ccan atleast access it on ubuntu
<_DB> to install linux onto it
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, well, i guess first you need to rm the extra 4.2 kernel you installed
<daftykins> _DB: nah just mount it with -o force i'd think
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.2.0-19-generic
<EriC^^> Volkodav: then sudo nano /etc/fstab , and remove the "#" you added on the line that says /boot
<_DB> really?
<logy> guys i have a real issue -> http://9gag.com/gag/3841012
<_DB> whats the link i dont use terminal  much
<_DB> not link command sorry
<EriC^^> Volkodav: then type sudo cp -a /boot /boot.old , then sudo rm -r /boot/*
<EriC^^> Volkodav: then sudo mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<EriC^^> Volkodav: then sudo cp -a /boot.old/* /boot
<EriC^^> and you should be good :)
<EriC^^> then sudo rm -r /boot.old if it's all ok in /boot
<EriC^^> Volkodav: also, sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda , and sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> Volkodav: oh, typo sudo mount /dev/sda1 /boot
<Volkodav> EriC^^: Yes - so it gets me back to square one - stuck with old kernel
<EriC^^> not /dev/sda2
<Volkodav> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> Volkodav: i guess you need to boot a live usb, and make the /boot partition larger if that's possible
<Volkodav> too late
<Volkodav> ran us /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> Volkodav: where did you reach in the steps
<EriC^^> ok, and then?
<Volkodav> all of them
<Volkodav> then you said about the typo
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, did you run rm -r /boot.old ?
<Volkodav> yes i did
<EriC^^> ok np, type sudo cp -a /boot /boot.old
<EriC^^> then type sudo rm -r /boot/*
<EriC^^> then type mount and pastebin it
<Volkodav> still copying
<Volkodav> EriC^^: Are you going to be around for 2-3 hours? I really appreciate your help but I have to run
<EriC^^> Volkodav: i don't know, hold on a sec
<EriC^^> just needs a min
<EriC^^> forget mount
<EriC^^> after sudo rm -r /boot/* , type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Volkodav> it is stuck at cpoying
<EriC^^> then type sudo cp -a /boot.old/* /mnt
<EriC^^> oh wait
<EriC^^> crap
<EriC^^> press ctrl+c
<EriC^^> it's cause the "/" is mounted at /boot
<Volkodav> ok
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> type sudo rm -r /boot.old
<Volkodav> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo umount /boot
<Volkodav> ok
<eahmedshendy> I need to make this line to run on boot in Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop, where I should do that, I tried /etc/init and crontab: @reboot /path/to/script .. but I does not run
<EriC^^> ok, type ls -la /boot , do you see the usual /boot there?
<eahmedshendy> modprobe -r ideapad-laptop
<Volkodav> nope - just root
<EriC^^> Volkodav: you mean /bin /sbin /etc /home /root ?
<hateball> eahmedshendy: if the idea is to not load that module on startup there are other, possibly better ways of achieving that
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type sudo umount /boot , again
<Volkodav> umount: /boot: not mounted
<Volkodav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13599553/
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, great, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /boot
<klever> I have to build phantomjs from source and it keeps failing because inevitably over the 2 hour period it takes I lose the shell connection
<EriC^^> Volkodav: then type sudo cp -a /boot.old/* /boot
<Volkodav> cp: cannot stat ‘/boot.old/*’: No such file or directory
<klever> possible to just run ./make and exit session and have it continue to build?
<eahmedshendy> hateball: Do you mean I should remove it form the kernel: rmmod ideapad-laptop?
<Volkodav> EriC^^: cp: cannot stat ‘/boot.old/*’: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok
<hateball> eahmedshendy: create a new blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d/ and add it there, is what I would do
<EriC^^> Volkodav: not a big deal, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub2
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: that's a very different task to a bricked server.
<EriC^^> Volkodav: also, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.19.0-9-generic
<BigTroll> noobs
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: No this is just for a Desktop user, my problem with mysql has been solve, HOW ... I don't really know :D :D
<Volkodav> Reinstallation of linux-image-3.19.0-9-generic is not possible, it cannot be downloaded
<daftykins> mmhmm
<EriC^^> Volkodav: also, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-4.2.0-19-generic
<eahmedshendy> hateball: I have a blacklist.conf file should I add it like this ... blacklist ideapad-laptop?
<EriC^^> worst case scenario if it doesn't boot you can use a live usb to install an older one
<hateball> eahmedshendy: yes, you can do that. or make a new file called blacklist-ideapad.conf, so you can tell them apart easy
<Volkodav> right - older meaning 3.19.0.9
<EriC^^> yeah
<eahmedshendy> hateball: got it
<Volkodav> well let's see how it goes
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: you can't just hang out here all the time to do a job you're paid to do
<Volkodav> wow done 4.2.0-19-generic
<Volkodav> try to reboot?
<EriC^^> Volkodav: yeah
<Volkodav> it should I guess huh?
<EriC^^> i guess so
<EriC^^> let us know what happens!
<Volkodav> brb and thanks again
<BigTroll> who kicked me
<k1l> BigTroll: if you have any issues with the guidelines in the ubuntu channels tal in #ubuntu-ops
<cfhowlett> BigTroll, doesn't matter who.  follow the rules please.
<k1l> *talk
<BigTroll> ty niggaz i check the rules now
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: I don't do that, I just run a script that has this line to do a task, but I didn't think about just blacklisting the module, I just run script manually ... really sorry daftykins if I just bother guys here .. I will learn to be more professional, but the time is so hard on me to learn many things
<daftykins> eahmedshendy: you shouldn't be in that job if you're going to ask everything here
<eahmedshendy> daftykins: ok, do you suggest to quit, or improve myself with something?
<eahmedshendy> quit from company
<daftykins> go on a course
<acyt> Hi guys, how can I change the sensitivity of my mouse? I can only see the speed and its set to the slowest value, but it's still too fast
<eahmedshendy> I am reading this book: http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Bible-Christopher-Negus/dp/1118999878/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1448979412&sr=1-1&keywords=linux+bible
<ansivirus> acyt, http://askubuntu.com/questions/134323/cant-slow-down-the-pointer-speed-enough
<ikonia> eahmedshendy: that conversation is not really for this channel
<acyt> ansivirus: tried using xset but I can't really feel a difference setting values lower than 1 1, and that is still too fast
<eahmedshendy> ikonia: Ok, he just blame me that I ask week questions and recommended me to learn and I just told me that I am reading something .. sorry for bother guys ... I am leaving the channel now :)
<eahmedshendy> Thank you all
<acyt> ansivirus: The speed is fine, it's the acceleration, it's too sensitive so I keep missing the corners of screens or links when I want to click on something
<ansivirus> well did you try xset m 0.1 1
<ansivirus> ?
<ansivirus> first value is your acceleration, second is speed.. so if 1 as speed seems good then try decimals for acceleration. You should not pass 0 as a value
<acyt> ansivirus: http://pastebin.com/VEhPCYxs
<acyt> ansivirus: none of them really worked as expected, all the decimal values give me a similar speed than 1 0 or 1 1
<hotmedal> Can someone tell me if this rfkill output is normal? Because sometimes after wake from sleep, 3: brcmwl-0 shows a hardware blocked. Only to be fixed by a reboot. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13599813/
<miraculix> hello - I have a problem - i can not update my system it keeps telling me to sudo apt-get clear and empty my trash i have no trash and sudo apt-get clear doesn't help
<daftykins> *apt-get clean
<cserrano> hi
<miraculix> ? sorry
<miraculix> ok i see clean not clear thanks
<EriC^^> miraculix: type df -h
<Hitechcg> daftykins (I feel like I must really be annoying you by now)L I had an idea. Could I just delete my Ubuntu partition, dd the last 220GB of the drive, then MOVE the Windows partition so that I can dd the beginning part of the drive?
<EriC^^> pastebin it in paste.ubuntu.com
<miraculix> ok eric it gives me a list of partitions
<EriC^^> miraculix: ok, paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<miraculix> sorry eric i am new to this have done now
<EriC^^> miraculix: ok, np, what's the link?
<miraculix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13599993/
<miraculix> hope thats what u need
<EriC^^> miraculix: you have a lot of free space
<EriC^^> miraculix: can you paste the error apt is giving you?
<miraculix> yes it's a new computer
<miraculix> i will try
<miraculix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13600039/    it's in danish
<EriC^^> miraculix: which command are you running?
<EriC^^> type LANG=C sudo apt-get ......
<miraculix> i use the software update program in the distro
<miraculix> shall i try a command instead
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> try, sudo apt-get update
<miraculix> ok
<EriC^^> then LANG=C sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<miraculix> sudo apt-get update
<miraculix> running now - just a moment
<nerruhl> hey
<miraculix> eric sudo apt-get update worked fine - running the LANG=C .... now
<EriC^^> ok
<hotmedal> Can someone tell me if this rfkill output is normal? Because sometimes after wake from sleep, 3: brcmwl-0 shows a hardware blocked. Only to be fixed by a reboot. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13599813/
<miraculix> eric it seems to be runnning my connection is very slow so it may take some time so let me just say thank you...i will get back if it does not :)
<EriC^^> miraculix: ok, no problem :)
<net-stroy> ого)
<ftrhwk> .quit
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  The system is half crippled res is down mouse does not work etc
<Volkodav> the kernel looked like installed but only 3.0.9.19 shows in grub
<descamps__> hello
<diegoreyesmo> hey
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type uname -r
<JH151> Hi, the current samba version in the ubuntu repository is a fair way behind the current samba version, any ideas if the repo will be updated?
<Volkodav> 3.19.0-9-generic
<Volkodav> I am on live USB on 15.04
<Volkodav> my install is 15.10
<descamps__> .be conversation en français
<rsep> hi there!
<EriC^^> !fr | descamps__
<ubottu> descamps__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> Volkodav: then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<rsep> how knows a python irc?
<Pici> JH151: It looks like the newer versions of samba are sitting in debian experimental right now, so I wouldn't expect that there is a high chance of seeing those copied over to Ubuntu for 16.04, especially since it is an LTS.
<Volkodav> EriC^^: mount: mount point /mnt/boot does not exist
<Pici> rsep: its #python, but you need to be registered/identified to join (ask in #freenode if you need to know how to do that)
<EriC^^> Volkodav: oh, what did sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt return?
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install btrfs-tools
<Volkodav> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt returned nothing so I guess it did mount
<JH151> Pici: I see, thank you, there is a bug with the version in the ubuntu repo that means if the Windows domain user has the change password flag set it will fall into a infinite loop, which has been fixed in a recent version
<Volkodav> EriC^^: btrfs-tools is already the newest version.
<EriC^^> Volkodav: try ls -l /mnt
<Volkodav> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13600415/
<Pici> JH151: Depending on the state of that fix, it might be feasible to see it backported to a 'current' version of samba as an SRU (stable release update, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates ).
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, type sudo mkdir /install
<EriC^^> then type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /install
<Volkodav> done
<CountZ> Greetings everyone.
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /install/boot
<EriC^^> Volkodav: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /install$i; done
<JH151> Pici: Brilliant, I'll check it out, thank you for the help
<EriC^^> type the whole line after the sudo mount /dev/sda1 /install/boot
<CountZ> Has the https://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/latest/u/img/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop/image-installdesktoplongtermsupport-5.jpg screen changed in the newest release to not include the HD/Volume name?
<li_> ww
<Volkodav> EriC^^: mount: mount point /install/boot does not exist
<EriC^^> Volkodav: try ls -l /install
<rsep> thnks Pici
<rsep> :D
<Volkodav> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13600482/
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  Shouldn't we have created /install/boot  first to mount sda1 there?
<EriC^^> Volkodav: no it should be in "/"
<Volkodav> hmm
<mulga> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<mulga> TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<EriC^^> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<DJones> mulga: Please don't
<EriC^^> Volkodav: i think this has to do with btrfs
<EriC^^> mcphail: are you there?
<bosyi> why ubuntu don't have option to not install bootloader ? (
<Volkodav> So do I I think we installed 4.2.0 in / instead of /boot that's why it does not give any erros and does not show up in grub
<OerHeks> bosyi, it has, you can choose where or not to install grub2 AFAIK
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, try first sudo umount /install
<Pricey> bosyi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/561254/install-ubuntu-14-04-1-lts-without-losing-windows-7-bootloader
<bosyi> OerHeks, as i undertand it has not have option not install. you can choose where to install, but..
<EriC^^> Volkodav: then type sudo mount -o subvol=@ /dev/sda2 /install
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  done
<EriC^^> Volkodav: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /install$i; done
<Volkodav> OK
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type ls -l /install/boot , what's in there?
<Volkodav> total 0
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /install/boot
<Volkodav> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type sudo chroot /install
<Volkodav> in there
<ntz> hello
<ntz> is there some reason, that I can't create an exact resolution 1195x1890, eg cvt rounds it somehow like this:
<ntz> Modeline "1192x1890_60.00"  192.50  1192 1288 1416 1640  1890 1893 1903 1958 -hsync +vsync
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type apt-get purge linux-image-4.2.0-19-generic
<mulga> 88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
<mulga> 888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888U8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
<EriC^^> ntz: no idea, but gtf gets it closer, 1192x1890
<mulga> 8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
<mulga>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<mulga>                                                                                                                                                                                                                        H
<Volkodav> EriC^^: purged
<pitastrudl> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<pitastrudl> rip
<EriC^^> Volkodav: try apt-get install linux-image-3.19.0-9-generic
<ntz> EriC^^: ok, I don't mind .... 3 pixels are nothing
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  linux-image-3.19.0-9-generic is already the newest version.
 * ntz has a right-rotated 1920x1200 external screen, with kde boarders its 1185x1890
<EriC^^> Volkodav: try apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-9-generic
<Volkodav> EriC^^: purged
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, try apt-get install linux-image-3.19.0-9-generic
<Fudgie> Doing /list on here is like being ddose'd </3
<EriC^^> !alis | Fudgie yup
<ubottu> Fudgie yup: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<nicomachus> I think mulga came to get help with a keyboard issue...
<Fudgie> So I've got a card reader plugged inot my server machine and its not showing up. It lists in lsusb as "Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5111 Card Reader Controller" I've found the downloads from the Realtek site and downloaded them. When I run 'suod make' I get different errors. for the latest driver version I get the following errors:  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SmRKT0Qy
<Fudgie> What am I missing and what can I do about it
<OerHeks> Fudgie, did you put a sdcard in that reader?
<Fudgie> It has one in atm yes
<OerHeks> Fudgie, oke, just checking.
<Fudgie> A SDHC one atm if that makes any difference
<EriC^^> Volkodav: any luck?
<research1> Anyone know where I can find .ddebs (debug symbols) for packages for older releases?
<Fudgie> Any ideas OerHeks?
<OerHeks> Fudgie, nope, normally any cardreader works OOTB
<Volkodav> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13600934/
<Fudgie> yeah I heard you have to load a module, however the module doesnt exist
<Fudgie> So you have to go obtain it lol
<EriC^^> Volkodav: try apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<OerHeks> Fudgie, that combo, cardreader & SDHC works on an other machine?
<Fudgie> idk It worked fine on windows
<OerHeks> oke, so the cardreader has no limit whatever.
<Fudgie> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=25&PFid=25&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#RTS5101/RTS5111/RTS5116/RTS5169 is the driver Im trying to use
<Fudgie> RTS5111 is what I assme it needs
<Volkodav> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13600985/
<EriC^^> Volkodav: the install is wily?
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.19.21 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> Fudgie, all i see is a linux driver for PCIE RTS5229 & PCIE RTS5209
<daftykins> Hitechcg: no.
<Hitechcg> Why not?
<Volkodav> EriC^^: Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<Fudgie> OerHeks, oh I thought they'd work with all the versions listed on that page at the top
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, so what happened when you booted earlier?
<OerHeks> Fudgie, not sure of that :-(
<EriC^^> Volkodav: you got grub and booted into ubuntu, and it was running the 3.19 kernel?
<OerHeks> Fudgie, then there would be just one download for Linux
<Volkodav> yes but all crippled
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, try apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<EriC^^> Volkodav: also, apt-get update , then apt-get dist-upgrade
<_Avocado_> I´m thinking of installing ubuntu on my work laptop, but I want to use adobe software, what can I do?
<EriC^^> _Avocado_: dual boot
<research1> _Avocado_: It depends on which version you're trying to use, but yeah, Eric^^ is probably right, dual boot is easiest.
<_Avocado_> EriC^^, can´t, got only 64gb ssd on this small laptop
<research1> Here's a link to running a version in WINE: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25607
<_Avocado_> does it work flawlessly though?
<_Avocado_> on WINE?
<_Avocado_> Having to tweak every little bug that occurs is not the way to go for productivity :/
<_Avocado_> I heard adobe CC works in wine
<research1> _Avocado_: yeah, so that really just leaves you with dual boot. You could boot windows off an external HDD since you don't have space.
<_Avocado_> research1, that´s also an option yeah, external hdd
<_Avocado_> dangit i should buy a new laptop soon
<EriC^^> _Avocado_: fwiw ubuntu is like 7gb
<research1> _Avocado_: bummer. Maybe Adobe will release native packages in the future...
<Fudgie> OerHeks what am I able to do lol
<_Avocado_> what is fwiw? EriC^^
<EriC^^> for what it's worth
<hotmedal> Can someone tell me if this rfkill output is normal? Because sometimes after wake from sleep, 3: brcmwl-0 shows a hardware blocked. Only to be fixed by a reboot. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13599813/
<ha> Ive a Virtual Machine running Ubuntu Server, how can I change the display size?
<nicomachus> _Avocado_: Not sure what your specific use case is, but I've found that there are perfectly good FOSS alternatives to just about everything in the Creative Cloud Suite
<Volkodav> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13601193/
<_Avocado_> this laptop has uefi boot tho, will be hard to format ubuntu on it or not?
<_Avocado_> i googled my laptop + ubuntu, people reported installing issues
<nicomachus> nah, no problem _Avocado_
<_Avocado_> it´s like a half tablet half laptop kind of thing
<_Avocado_> detachable screen
<nicomachus> hotmedal: looks ok to me, you aren't blocking any hardware.
<nicomachus> _Avocado_: what's the model?
<_Avocado_> Acer Aspire Switch 10 SW5-012
<ha> Ive a Virtual Machine running Ubuntu Server but the display size of my VM is small, how can I change it via Terminal?
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, so earlier 3.19 booted not 4.2 right?
<OerHeks> ha depends on the VM, virtualbox?
<nicomachus> oh boy. 2gb RAM, Intel Atom? may need a more lightweight distro like lubuntu or xubuntu for that one, _Avocado_
<ha> VMWare
<nicomachus> and it looks like you'll have to turn off UEFI and go to Legacy boot
<nicomachus> http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-2538379/acer-aspire-sw5-012-refuses-boot-windows-recovery.html
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  right
<_Avocado_> nicomachus, woah, thanks for looking that up
<OerHeks> oh, vmware i don't know.
<_Avocado_> nicomachus, do you recommend 32bit or 64bit?
<_Avocado_> nicomachus, my processor is 64bits, but they delivered 32bit os
<Volkodav> and after our previous attempts it booted with wrong res no mouse etc
<nicomachus> _Avocado_: the factory installed a 32bit version of windows??
<_Avocado_> nicomachus, yeah
<JH151> ha: You can install open-vm-tools-lts-trusty that should be fine
<JH151> ha: if you're running 14.04
<nicomachus> that's just... kinda strange. but 64-bit would be best.
<Volkodav> EriC^^: and after our previous attempts it booted with wrong res no mouse etc
<zykotick9> _Avocado_: fyi, with 2GB you'd actually have _more_ memory if you used 32bit instead of 64bit... just sayin'
<_Avocado_> zykotick9, yeah i´ve read that too
<Volkodav> EriC^^: Should I umount everything get out of chroot and reboot?
<Volkodav> or I can reboot as is?
<nicomachus> always umount!
<Hu4x3rf73> a1
<Hu4x3rf73> hey guys :/
<nicomachus> hiya
<daemon> hey all how do I create a file system on an image
<Volkodav> Eric I guess I unmount and reboot now?
<daemon> that >4G
<Hu4x3rf73> Hiya
<Volkodav> EriC^^: Eric I guess I unmount and reboot now?
<daemon> I created the image using dd bs=1G count=20
<daemon> so I would ideally like to make a 20g ext2 partition on it
<Superdawg> just run mkfs.ext2 against the image file.
<daemon> Superdawg, it makes it 4G
<daemon> ah hold on
<OerHeks> daemon, see here howto mount that empty img in a loop, etc http://askubuntu.com/questions/667291/create-blank-disk-image-for-file-storage
<daemon> OerHeks, useless in my case fat32/msdos will be limited to 4G
<EriC^^> Volkodav: hold on
<EriC^^> Volkodav: i think it's booted the kernel that was shown in /mnt
<Volkodav> EriC^^: How did it get linked there? grub shouldn't be looking there
<OerHeks> daemon, that example gives dos yes, so change that to your ext2
<EriC^^> Volkodav: yeah, try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> Volkodav: this page makes me think you can have a /boot on the root "/" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2003556
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  I've heard about it but at my last install it was not available yet and I kept updating ever since
<EriC^^> i'm asking in #btrfs
<EriC^^> Volkodav: apparently you can
<dreamscape> hey all could anyone help me to use this within ubuntu? https://github.com/hartator/wayback-machine-downloader
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  Now I recall that I had /home created as well  and was kind of surprised but since everything worked so far I did not pay that much attention to it figuring it is not bad at all to have it separately
<Volkodav> So what's the plan the? get rid of /boot and install on / ?
<Superdawg> daemon: Are you specifying special block sizes for your mkfs.ext2?  I just ran through it and I got a 20G file system. (http://pastebin.com/pSYEMZQg)
<Volkodav> or should I reboot and see how it goes?
<daemon> dreamscape, personally looks like ruby, I would look what its doing and rewrite it it in almost anything :P, failing that I bet #ruby would be a better help
<daemon> root@ubuntu:/cdrom/android-studio# dd if=/dev/zero of=mydisk.img bs=1G count=20
<daemon> worlds slowest thing
<smacktalk> i'm trying to use rdesktop
<daemon> writing a 20G raw image to a usb pen
<daemon> -_-
<dreamscape> daemon, you have pm sir :)
<smacktalk> I need the clipboard to work between client and host and also the sound
<Hitechcg> bs=1G seems pretty high
<smacktalk> I can't seem to get both tow work at the same time
<Superdawg> I typically use bs=1M, personally.
<daemon> smacktalk, rDesktop does not do well with linux or bsd, virtualbox a windows xp client or shove tightvnc server on the windows server target. Failing that there is one virtualization client that does KINDA work though is horrible ... have a google about I think its part of gnomes toolkit from memory
<Hitechcg> Me too. I know that gparted actually automatically determines an optimal BS - I'll have to look into that.
<daemon> Hitechcg, Superdawg I could not see it really mattering
<daemon> for the process of writing a stream of zero's at least
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, try update-grub
<EriC^^> if you already ran grub-install
<Volkodav> EriC^^: No I didn't Should I?
<EriC^^> yeah
<smacktalk> nevermind...got it
<Volkodav> EriC^^: grub-install /dev/sda2 right?
<EriC^^> Volkodav: no, grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Hitechcg> daftykins: Why not?
<Volkodav> oh ok now Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-19-generic
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, type apt-get update
<EriC^^> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<gluzangi> chef
<Volkodav> EriC^^: The following packages will be upgraded:
<Volkodav>   thunderbird thunderbird-locale-en thunderbird-locale-en-gb
<EriC^^> ok
<Volkodav> just one package
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> upgrade it, then type exit and try rebooting
<Volkodav> so now what? reboot after upgrade?
<Volkodav> ok
<shudon> hi all :) anyone here using xchat2/hexchat on gnome desktop? if i don't hear the beep when someone pings my nick, there's basically nothing on the desktop to tell me that it happened. any suggestions?
<ravi__kumar> Brightness control in Ubuntu 14.04 is not working. How can this be fixed.
<Hitechcg> shudon: Have you checked your IRC client settings?
<OerHeks> shudon, did you set sounds yourself in preferences > sounds ? the path to local sound files is /usr/share/sounds/
<shudon> Hitechcg: for what?
<shudon> OerHeks: yeah that's taken care of. the problem is when i fail to hear it (maybe because i'm not at my desk when the beep happens)
<Hitechcg> Ping notifications
<Volkodav> EriC^^: Booted in fine but the resolution is too low
<Hitechcg> Oh, nevermind
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type uname -r
<Volkodav> EriC^^: 4.2.0-19-generic
<shudon> Hitechcg: sure, but on the new gnome desktop, the hexchat icon that normally blinks at me is now hidden away off-screen
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, type lspci
<ansivirus> shudon, Settings -> Preferences -> Alerts -> blink tray icon on "highlighted message"
<EriC^^> Volkodav: lspci | grep VGA
<Jochen> ravi__kumar: I had the same issue with my asus and fixed it with xbacklight - I dont know if this is the right way but it works
<heber> ravikumar:try fn+downarrow
<shudon> ansivirus: yes but the icon is now hidden on gnome desktop
<Volkodav> EriC^^: 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] (rev a1)
<EriC^^> Volkodav: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<tpg> Hello everyone, just trying irssi for the first time, it looks cool.
<nicomachus> tpg: that's great! Check out #irssi for info or questions. This channel is strictly for ubuntu support.
<Gallomimia> well, why do you want irssi? personally i really like quassel
<tpg> yep, thanks nicomachus
<ravi__kumar> heber: Actually, I'm getting the notification in top right corner about change in brightness. But it is not actually happening.
<Volkodav> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13602064/
<Volkodav> EriC^^: nvidia driver is not installed that's all I guess
<EriC^^> Volkodav: try dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # this will get the 'recommended' 352 driver
<Volkodav> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13602092/
<Gallomimia> hey gang. i'm reading about some GRUB thanks to arch-wiki (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB) and i'm rather confused. any experts care to hold my hand while i try to get my system with encrypted raid to boot again?
<Volkodav> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13602133/
<Gallomimia> i wonder how i got this system to work in the first place with this config :/
<EriC^^> Volkodav: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall btrfs-tools
<Hitechcg> the magic linux gods
<Gallomimia> haha
<EriC^^> !find fsck.btrfs
<ubottu> Package/file fsck.btrfs does not exist in wily
<Hitechcg> btrfs-tools?
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  Let me try to choose the driver from gui see if it flies first
<lotuspsychje> Hitechcg: can we help you?
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, if it doesn't work try sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-352
<Volkodav> hmm shows as using the 352.63  binary
<Hitechcg> I was suggesting a package
<OerHeks> fsck.btrfs is indeed part of btrfs-tools
<Extreminador> hi guys
<Extreminador> how can i open the gui file browser has sudo ?
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: gksu nautilus?
<Extreminador> yehh i think it's that
<EriC^^> OerHeks: thanks
<Extreminador> will try
<Extreminador> yehh that worked
<Extreminador> thanks lotuspsychje, need to remember next time the dam nautilus part
<Volkodav> EriC^^: swithing to another 352 pkg from updates and it takes forever - just went half way through applying changes
<EriC^^> ok
<OerHeks> Volkodav, installing that driver can take minutes, sure, be patient.
<EriC^^> Volkodav: after it's done, try nvidia-settings , it might show some useful options
<OerHeks> as long as your hdd led blinks, and numlock works, it is fine
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  sure will
<Gallomimia> Hitechcg: im totally going to chalk it up to magic linux gods
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  I will reboot and see if it switched
<nicomachus> all glory to the magic linux gods, torvalds and stallman
<Gallomimia> i was a bit more interested in shuttleworth and whoever made my grub install magically work with a dozen non-standard options
<Gallomimia> yep. i'm quite confused and unsure of where to start with fixing it
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: keep ontop please
<lotuspsychje> *ontopic
<Gallomimia> k. i need some help from some magic linux gods.
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: ask 'help' isnt gonna help
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: try to re-ask your issue all in one line once in a while
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  all right ! It worked! Appreciate your help. So I understand the moves here we removed and old one and reinstalled 4.2.0 with fstab intact. I am still with tiny /boot and needed to be I may try to reinstall to / btrfs correct?
<Gallomimia> i'm trying to install grub on a system that has 3 drives: they are partitioned into 3, with the 3rd partition being the largest and a member of a raid. on the raid is crypto, inside that is LVM2. the root and home partitions are inside that, while /boot is supposed to be on sda1. i can't get the thing to boot, and i haven't managed to get grub installed properly. i'm trying to study grub from arch-wiki but i'm really
<Gallomimia> lost
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Gallomimia> thanks. i don't have any problems with LVM or the RAID
<Gallomimia> i can open them while booted from a LiveUSB
<distrodan> Hi, I'm trying to create a .conf with nano/gedit but I'm getting permission denied, its folder doesnt exist yet and I can't create it
<distrodan> can i create a folder in terminal?
<Gallomimia> yes. it's mkdir
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  with my 88 mb on /boot and one kernel occupying 53 I will not be able to upgrade a kernel next time - pain the neck
<daftykins> Hitechcg: sorry, don't have the patience to justify that one to you - you can mess about if you really want.
<distrodan> thanks
<Gallomimia> in order to make files or folders inside any directory, you need to have write permissions on that dir
<smacktalk> how do I make my wireless ubuntu laptop print to the printer attached to my windows desktop?
<daftykins> share it and then configure samba
<Gallomimia> that's assuming you have the wireless workign and the desktop is on the same LAN.
<paultjuh> I have a problem with ubuntu shortly flash/scramble the screen every now and then, also sometimes other redraw issues
<lotuspsychje> paultjuh: ubuntu version and graphics card chipset?
<paultjuh> lotuspsychje: 15.04 ubuntu, nvidea gpu
<lotuspsychje> paultjuh: wich chipset exactly?
<lotuspsychje> paultjuh: sudo lshw -C video
<paultjuh> GT218 [GeForce 210]
<paultjuh> driver-> nouveau
<Volkodav> EriC^^: Or try to install in / and forget about all this hustle for good?
<lotuspsychje> paultjuh: have you tryed other drivers from additional drivers section?
<paultjuh> lotuspsychje: also, dual monitor setup
<EriC^^> Volkodav: yeah, try moving /boot to "/" it might work
<EriC^^> Volkodav: do you want to give it a shot?
<paultjuh> lotuspsychje: not yet, are those the propietary?
<Volkodav> Sure - btrfs can grow rather easy
<Volkodav> I guess /ducks
<lotuspsychje> paultjuh: check whats on your list mate, best driver is the one that works best on your system right
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, type cp -a /boot /boot.old
<paultjuh> lotuspsychje: trying out nvidia-340 now, let's see how that works
<lotuspsychje> paultjuh: ok good luck mate
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | paultjuh if things go wrong
<ubottu> paultjuh if things go wrong: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Volkodav> EriC^^: ok
<Paradisee> hey guys, i'd like to make a new partion on my ssd where actually i have ubuntu, and install also windows 10. how can i do it
<paultjuh> lotuspsychje: how do I switch this back on the command line? as recovery might not boot into graphics?
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type sudo umount /boot
<lotuspsychje> paultjuh: purge nvidia
<Volkodav> ok
<paultjuh> ok thanks
<paultjuh> let's restart then
<Fudgie> Hm I got my SD Card reader working, but now its mounting in /media/thomas/ and only I can access it I need all users to be able to access it
<sky_> hello world
<NIKA> hello sky
<Volkodav> EriC^^: I guess we have to remove /boot and grow / to swallow it?
<paultjuh_> after restarts no flashes so far, but it is once every x minutes, so I have to wait to see if it works fine
<sky_> french ?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type sudo nano /etc/fstab then add a "#" at the start of the line that says /boot
<lotuspsychje> paultjuh: open a tail -f /var/log/syslog from terminal
<lotuspsychje> paultjuh: and fool around a bit with your system, youtube 1080p, vlc
<paultjuh_> lotuspsychje: I have that open indeed, not that I saw anything usefull the previous time
<sky_> i love speak french and many other language
<fabio_> Hello guys, how do i get the local ip after its beign assigned?
<shudon> fabio_: you can see how your NICs are configured with ifconfig command
<EriC^^> fabio_: ip a
<fabio_> EriC^^, its possible to get only the result of wlan0?
<Paradisee> any way i could get help?
<Paradisee> lotuspsychje: you available?
<paultjuh_> lotuspsychje: it is 15.10 btw,
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Paradisee read this
<ubottu> Paradisee read this: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<paultjuh_> still no flashes so far, so it probably solved my problem
<Paradisee> ty
<llutz> fabio_: ip a s wlan0
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee: but i would firmware upgrade your ssd, install ubuntu single,and test w10 from a virtualbox
<paultjuh_> lotuspsychje: thanks for the help, should remember those additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> !yay | paultjuh_
<ubottu> paultjuh_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Paradisee> lotuspsychje: i tried w10 from the vm
<Volkodav> EriC^^: Ok done
<lotuspsychje> good even sir MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ning
<paultjuh_> somehow I just got my other problem back though... Not sure if it is an ubuntu problem, but seems to be: when clicking on a link in a program, it will open a new window in chrome, with an empty tab, instead of opening a new tab with that link
<Paradisee> lotuspsychje: so should i just make a ntfs partion for win?
<Gallomimia> paultjuh_: if you see video at all after installing that driver, you're doing very well :D
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee: im not the best help for dualbooting as i dont like it sorry
<paultjuh_> Gallomimia: haha, well hopefully it solves my flashing issues, it was very annoying, but nothing yet
<Paradisee> i dont like it neither..
<Paradisee> but i need it unfortunally
<lotuspsychje> !uefi > Paradisee read this also if system is uefi
<Gallomimia> paultjuh_: you'll also get mad 3d acceleration
<Paradisee> win doesnt work really well on the vm
<Paradisee> lotuspsychje: it is uefi, yes..
<Gallomimia> well, from what i can tell paradisee the first step you want to do is split your drive and make a second partition. this usually does not destroy data, but i recommend backups anyway
<MonkeyDust> Paradisee  i have w10 in vmaware player, works good, be it a bit slow
<MonkeyDust> vmware*
<fabio_> llutz, its possible to output only the ip? without all the trash...
<Gallomimia> usually the steps involved in easily creating a dual-boot system is to install windows first, then ubuntu second. sounds like you're not going to do it that way
<Paradisee> Gallomimia: i made a backup actually
<Paradisee> Gallomimia: i have already ubuntu.
<lintux> is this ubuntu support?
<lintux> hello
<Gallomimia> good! try using the Disks program to resize your ubuntu partition and make a new one for the windows. NTFS i think you're right
<Paradisee> never used win before
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee: i strongly advise you firmware ssd, your ssd will suffer speed issues otherwise
<Gallomimia> yes lintux it is
<lintux> help pokerstars wont install
<Paradisee> Gallomimia: i will make a partion with parted then.
<llutz> fabio_:LANG=C ip a s wlan0|awk '/inet / {print $2}'
<nbusrone> hello , anyone know how to permanent set nvidia brightness on desktop ? it auto reset to 0 value even I set it -30
<lintux> any i couldnt get on webchat
<lintux> had to to download xchat
<Gallomimia> lintux: pokerstars.... is it a linux program? probably windows only
<EriC^^> Volkodav: type sudo cp -a /boot.old/* /boot
<Gallomimia> nbusrone: yes i saw that a few days ago...
<OerHeks> lintux, pokerstars  is a windows app, use wine
<Gallomimia> !brightness | nbusrone
<lintux> it's windows and mac but i have wine
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Paradisee> V
<Paradisee> http://dpaste.com/3N5032B
<fabio_> llutz, what that LANG=C means?
<Paradisee> this is what i have so far
<OerHeks> lintux, see their database
<lintux> i have it and it still wont open up right
<Gallomimia> argh nothing for brightness
<Paradisee> where should i make the partition?
<llutz> fabio_: to make sure output is in english
<whytrytofly> jo
<whytrytofly> hi
<whytrytofly> whenever i login i get the error : vboxclient the virtualbox kernel service is not running. exiting.
<k1l> lintux: see in the wine app database what to do to get that program in wine working
<Gallomimia> nbusrone: there's a page on brightness. search google for brightness ubuntu
<whytrytofly> thoughi dont have any virtualbox installed
<whytrytofly> i created some virtuelenv, but dont see the connection
<lintux> database what?
<Gallomimia> appdb.winehq.org
<k1l> whytrytofly: "dpkg -l | grep -i virtualbox"
<nbusrone> Gallomimia : I am using nvidia driver , not intel
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: you probably should resize your linux partition first if you want to install windows on the side
<k1l> whytrytofly: in a pastebin please
<OerHeks> lintux, see the url from ubottu, or join #winehq for application help, we don't.
<Paradisee> paultjuh_: http://dpaste.com/3N5032B which one
<Volkodav> EriC^^: OK
<k1l> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<k1l> lintux: ^ see this
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: the second one (ext4)
<paultjuh_> last one is swap, first one is boot (seems to be a left over of a previous windows install?)
<Paradisee> will i lose the datas?
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: not if you do it correctly
<fabio_> llutz, just one more thing. how do i remove the / from de adddress?
<lintux> ok ill try it have another question
<Paradisee> actually i need 50gb for win
<lintux> when watching videos the screen goes black
<fabio_> llutz, the output is this 192.168.1.120/24
<whytrytofly> http://pastebin.com/ELe8RcX1
<fabio_> llutz, i want to remove the /24 part
<lintux> how do I stop screen going black when watching videos?
<rift-> Is it a general concern that 14.04 does not use an LTS kernel?
<k1l> whytrytofly: see: you still have virtualbos stuff installed
<Gallomimia> lintux: it's important to know what programs give you a black screen
<lotuspsychje> lintux: ubuntu version and graphics card chipset?
<k1l> whytrytofly: is this inside a VM?
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, type sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda , then sudo update-grub
<whytrytofly> k1l: no
<Paradisee> i cannot resize the partition.....even create a new one.
<llutz> fabio_: add "|cut -d'/'  -f1"  or fiddle with awk/sed
<lintux> 14.04 nvidia
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: so you first need enough free space on your linux partition, not to sure anymore how to resize your primary linux partition, usually it is the easiest to boot into a live cd
<k1l> whytrytofly: sudo apt-get purge virtualbox*
<fabio_> cool
<lotuspsychje> lintux: wich card exactly?
<fabio_> llutz, thanks mate
<lintux> ill pastebin a command but dont know the command
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: 120 seems a bit tight on space for dual boot
<whytrytofly> k1l: ok relogin to check
<lotuspsychje> rift-: what do you mean by that?
<Paradisee> paultjuh_: got another hd with 1tb
<Paradisee> these 2 os will be sit on the ssd
<rift-> not using an LTS means that ubuntu 14.04 maintainers have to backport kernel changes themselves. It would seem better to have kernel developers handle that by going with an LTS kernel.
<Paradisee> and i also just need 50gb for win
<rift-> an LTS kernel, that is
<lintux> what command i run to tell you exactly please?
<lotuspsychje> lintux: sudo lshw -C video
<k1l> rift-: they  do handle the kernels quite well on ubuntu.
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: ah like that, the easiest to resize your primary linux partition is to boot  into a live cd/usb
<MonkeyDust> rift-  LTS is a ubuntu/canonical concept, not a linux/kernel concept
<OerHeks> rift-, 14.04 lts does not use an lts kernel ??
<k1l> rift-: and they support it for 5 years.
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: then resize with gparted
<Paradisee> paultjuh_: by insert the win10 dvd?
<rift-> MonkeyDust: nope, it's a kernel concept too, see http://kernel.org
<Paradisee> or you mean by using gparted as live?
<Gallomimia> Paradisee: you cannot resize your partition while you're booted from it. boot from something else, then give it a go
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: do you have a ubuntu cd/usb?
<Paradisee> paultjuh_: nope, but i can make a live cd
<k1l> rift-: the issue is the release date of the LTS kernels. no one wants an old kernel in a release.
<lintux> http://pastebin.com/Zq7TmUX4
<rift-> OerHeks: correct, 14.04 uses a non-longterm support kernel.
<lotuspsychje> lintux: ok, your card is optimus, did you install nvidia-prime?
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: I would make a usb stick, don't burn cd's that is old fashioned ;)
<Rounin> So, hash sum mismatch on no.archive.ubuntu.com
<Rounin> wily-updates
<lintux> get it lotus?
<k1l> Rounin: just wait untill the servers are synced again
<Paradisee> paultjuh_: i dont have usb :D
<Rounin> k1l: Alrighty
<lintux> i think so
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  done
<lintux> how can i check it?
<lotuspsychje> lintux: can you check additional drivers, wich driver is active?
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: that sounds strange, but ok :)
<Paradisee> paultjuh_: do i need a live cd or an os?
<lotuspsychje> lintux: sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<Paradisee> can you point me out? so i can download it.
<rift-> k1l: the issue I brought up is whether it is wise to use a non-longterm support kernel, as in 14.04.
<k1l> rift-: its a longterm support kernel supported not by kernel.org but by ubuntu.
<paultjuh_> Paradisee:
<paultjuh_> let me check if you burn a psyical cd :)
<Sonderblade> i just noticed that ubuntu 15.10 uses freetype 2.5.2 which is two years old
<lintux> nvidia-340
<lintux> is active
<Sonderblade> it has lots of unfixed security vulnerabilities: http://www.freetype.org/
<Paradisee> paultjuh_: going with an usb one
<paultjuh_> the ubuntu install cd ships with live and gparted isn't it? Paradisee needs to resize his root partition
<lotuspsychje> lintux: nvidia-prime installed also?
<Paradisee> paultjuh_: i hope got enough space
<k1l> rift-: the issue is: ubuntu got fixed release dates and cant wait untill the kernel.org guys thing their kernel is ready. so there is no chance to match those release dates
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/?version=15.10&architecture=amd64
<rift-> k1l: which means that kernel developers are disconnected with whatever is going on with 14.04. It seems a bit odd.
<k1l> rift-: so its the ubuntu kernel developers who support the kernel version.
<k1l> rift-: no
<lintux> i dont see anything that says nvidia prime
<Superdawg> upstream linux kernel devs are not necessarily ubuntu kernel devs
<rift-> k1l: kernel.org is different from ubuntu
<k1l> rift-: ubuntu got a bunch of kernel developers who actually work on kernel.org anyway. its just you jugding they are not worth of knowing what they do?
<Paradisee> paultjuh_: downloading..
<Paradisee> paultjuh_: will it be a live?
<paultjuh_> when I click on a link chrome just opens a new window with an empty tab, this seems to be new on 15.10. Any suggestions?
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: yes, you can choose between "trying out ubuntu" or install
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: then pick the first
<Paradisee> does it have gparted?
<lotuspsychje> lintux: sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: not 100% sure, bit handicapped atm, I don't have an usb stick, as I'm not at home
<Paradisee> ill give a try
<Paruza> does the livecd / recovery mode part of the ubuntu server cd have ssh-server?
<rift-> k1l: that's your projection. Just saying that the duplication of effort is unfortunate. Why not use a longterm kernel from kernel.org ? I guess it comes down to a political decision to release every so-and-so months.
<Paradisee> i suppose it has parted
<OerHeks> Paradisee, server has no live mode
<OerHeks> *server.iso*
<Paruza> ok
<OerHeks> Paruza, any other ubuntu iso has live mode, but not sshserver installed, but you can install in a live environment
<paultjuh_> Paradisee: seems to have gparted indeed
<lintux> ok ran it  bottom line says 0 upgraded 0 newly installed
<Volkodav> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13603165/
<rift-> political decisions don't always coincide with the best technical decisions
<k1l> rift-: ubuntu got fixed fixed release dates and ships LTS way before kernel did start doing LTS. and people dont want old kernels in a new release.
<Paruza> i'd use the desktop version except its too large for a regular cd, which in this case is relevant
<OerHeks> rghose fix your connection please
<Paruza> anyone have a favorite live cd repair distro?
<daftykins> Paruza: everyone uses flash drives today
<k1l> rift-: i dont understand why you are making it an issue? there is neither an issue with stability or security updates on the ubuntu kernels, nor with kernel.org having other distributions support their work longer than they do.
<lotuspsychje> lintux: ok now open nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> lintux: and enable performance mode
<Paruza> yeah this is a pretty old server
<distortedvoice> I have eth0(private IP) and eth1(public IP). I can only ping the unit with the local ip on my private network. Why can't I ping it on the public?
<lintux> i dont think it added anything do i need to add a new repo?
<Superdawg> It's not like having a different kernel is new by any stretch of the imagination.  Look at rhel, or even debian.  They all have maintainers for their kernels, and their primary kernels aren't necessary LTS.
<MonkeyDust> Paruza  Ultilex rescue
<Gallomimia> Paruza: i happen to have the liveUSB booted right now. the answer is no, it does not have an ssh server pre-installed
<Gallomimia> why does it matter what kernel your distro ships with? you can install a newer kernel if you want.
<paultjuh_> anyone knows how to fix the link-click issue?
<daftykins> Gallomimia: that's a ridiculous notion
<MonkeyDust> Paruza  http://thinknic.com/tag/rescue/
<rift-> k1l: those sound like strawmen. I wasn't advocating putting old kernels in new releases, just matching longterm kernels with Ubuntu LTS. As I said, this conflicts with the release-every-so-and-so months schedule of Ubuntu.
<ikonia> what is the link-click issue ?
<paultjuh_> I click a link
<lotuspsychje> lintux: no repo, just try to open nvidia-settings please
<paultjuh_> and instead of opening a new tab with that link, it opens a new window, with an empty tab
<Gallomimia> distortedvoice: maybe your router is blocking the pings from WAN? check its settings
<paultjuh_> only happens on ubuntu 15.10 with chrome
<lintux> nvidia xserver settings i have performance mode ticked
<k1l> rift-: you cant match that when you keep strict release dates on ubuntu, right.
<lotuspsychje> lintux: ok, seems like everything is fine then
<lotuspsychje> lintux: so whats happening exactly with your screen?
<Gallomimia> daftykins: i'm not sure if i understand the point of the discussion at all. but it's marginally offtopic and borderline troll.
<k1l> rift-: is that is what you want, then you will dont get that on ubuntu. other distributions have "when its done" releases but most even changed to fixed dates.
<lintux> ill be watching a video and after a few minutes if i dont move my mouse screen goes to sleep
<Gallomimia> lintux: normal behavior. turn it off in settings
<k1l> rift-: i am not aware of a distribution waiting for the "when its done" LTS kernel release dates.
<lintux> i tried where in setttings power?  ived tried and couldnt
<Gallomimia> it's the second setting in there. "brightness and lock"
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, type exit then try rebooting
<Gallomimia> guys far be it from me to winch about off-topic, but talking about LTS concepts is not talking about support. is that correct?
<Volkodav> all right
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia:  the original question was about ubuntu 14.04
<lintux> ok think i got it thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | lintux
<ubottu> lintux: Glad you made it! :-)
<bittin> http://foss-sthlm.haxx.se/rms2016.html
<lotuspsychje> bittin: no advertising here
<bittin> lotuspsychje: ah sorry
<paultjuh_> am I really the only one who uses chrome? it seems to be a consisten issue with ubuntu 15.10 + chrome
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  All good in the 'hood man!
<EriC^^> Volkodav: great!
<Volkodav> let me check the mount
<EriC^^> ok
<lotuspsychje> paultjuh_: use chroium instead
<distortedvoice> Gallomimia, I have tried pinging from my VPS
<lotuspsychje> chromium
<ice> hellouuu
<paultjuh_> lotuspsychje: what is the difference between chromium and chrome?
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  So technically I can format that sda1 of 90 mb right?
<EriC^^> Volkodav: yeah
<Volkodav> Not that it matters anymore really
<MonkeyDust> paultjuh_  http://www.diffen.com/difference/Chromium_vs_Google_Chrome
<nbusrone> hello , anyone know how to permanent set nvidia brightness on desktop ? it auto reset to 0 value even I set it -30
<EriC^^> nbusrone: do you know the command to set it to -30 ?
<rtarrfert> nbusrone: funny
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  and grow / to the left to absorb it
<distortedvoice> Gallomimia, it's like it is only connecting to the internet through the private ip
<EriC^^> Volkodav: is it easy in btrfs?
<Volkodav> btrfs should be able to do -yeah
<Volkodav> not sure if I can do mounted pretty sure I can
<EriC^^> cool
<Volkodav> That's one of the beauty features of that
<nbusrone> EriC^^ , rtarrfert : which command ?
<Volkodav> can even grow over the disks and partitions pretty sure
<paultjuh> ok, this fixes the link click issue indeed
<jacob____> i want to disable the "insert" key for example
<jacob____> how do i change the functionality of certain keys
<lotuspsychje> !yay | paul-kk
<ubottu> paul-kk: Glad you made it! :-)
<Volkodav> EriC^^:  I guess I'll take it from here - thanks a lot!
<EriC^^> Volkodav: ok, no problem!
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<CarlFK> box with u-desktop installed, but I am using it as a headless server.  how do I disable the desktop from launching?
<EriC^^> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: why did you install desktop on a server?
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: it wasn't a server when I installed ;)
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: what did you do exactly and what for?
<motaka2> TJ-: Hello
<motaka2> ioria: Hello
<Dorfen> Hello guys! I've got this weird issue when i connect my work vpn, after 10-20 minutes i can't reach anything, and my ssh sessions hangs. I can relog, and all is good. syslog gets spammed by avahi-daemon saying it recieved a packet from an invalid interface, but leaves no hints about the host nor the interface. What can I do now?
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: assume I installed wily from a CD, installed openssh-server, and now I don't want the desktop coming up so that I have a little more memory for running a video encoder.
<nbusrone> EriC^^ , rtarrfert : which command for brightness on nvidia ? sorry newbie on it
<rtarrfert> ?
<EriC^^> nbusrone: i meant do you know how to set the brightness from the console?
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: if you want more details on the setup, here they are: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/lc/late.sh
<TJ-> CarlFK: "systemctl disable graphical.target"
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: im just confused, why dont you just use ubuntu server instead of desktop?
<CarlFK> TJ-: thanks
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: because i know there is quicker way.  like what TJ just said
<TJ-> motaka2: how did the release-upgrade progress?
<motaka2> TJ-: my friend who sleeps in the office turned of modem so we lost connection during midnight, so I ended to no result
<motaka2> turned off
<nicomachus> wat
<TJ-> motaka2: !! I think you maybe cut your losses and do a clean, fresh, install of 15.10 from the ISO. You've already lost so much time, and there is no guarantee the system will end up in a stable state.
<motaka2> TJ-: I have a 14.04 DVD, can I use that  ?
<motaka2> TJ-: Is there much difference between 14 and 15?
<TJ-> motaka2: Yes, that's an LTsS (Long Term Support) release so you can upgrade that to 16.04 LTS next year when that has been released
<TJ-> motaka2: There are a lot of improvements since 14.04, but you should try to keep on an LTS given your situation. That avoids needing to do 6 monthly release-upgrades to keep support.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: +1
<motaka2> TJ-: Ok, I will put the DVD in the tray
<motaka2> TJ-: Thanks for you great help
<TJ-> motaka2: So, back-up your user data and important configurations, passwords, keys, certificates - anything you've created over time, and then do a clean install of 14.04
<danzka> needs help in grub 2.02 beta, basically I want to totally hide it
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : nope , I tried it last time but can't remember and it auto revert back to normal setting to 0
<EriC^^> danzka: type cat /etc/default/grub
<danzka> 1 sec
<EriC^^> paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<motaka2> TJ-: I dont know how to do that. I will redo everthing
<EriC^^> nbusrone: type cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<TJ-> motaka2: everything in your $HOME directory, plus any non-standard program/service configurations under /etc/ you may have created. Also consider any applications you may have installed from somewhere other than the Ubuntu archives (I seem to recall you have Xmind and other such 3rd party programs)
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : No such file or directory
<danzka> EriC^^ here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/13603788/, thanks :)
<motaka2> TJ-: I dont have anywhere to copy them
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: up to the cloud :p
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: Which cloud ?
<TJ-> motaka2: To the Windows PC. As well as PuTTY there's a program called WinSCP, that allows you to use 'scp' (secure/ssh copy) to move files. So you can create a ZIP file on the Linux PC and transfer it to your Windows PC using WinSCP
<crveni> hi
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: there are many free cloud services, or try what TJ- suggest to your win lap
<EriC^^> nbusrone: try ls /sys/class/backlight
<crveni> some body is use ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> crveni: #ubuntu-server
<motaka2> TJ-: Win lap has 7 gigs of free space in two drives
<motaka2> TJ-: It is also very slow when it comes to copying
<balazs> Hi, has anyone seen where a DVD burned with 15.10 is reported as a blank DVD when I insert it into an older server ?
<EriC^^> danzka: try sudo nano /etc/default/grub , set GRUB_TIMEOUT=1 , and fix GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET
<TJ-> motaka2: that should be more than enough - depending on how much data is in your home directory of course. use "du -hs $HOME" to find out
<crveni> is somebody use ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> crveni: type /join #ubuntu-server
<motaka2> TJ-: wait ...
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : no result
<simosx> Is security.ubuntu.com down? can't get updates.
<EriC^^> nbusrone: how do you set your brightness from the console? type history it'll show the list of recently used commands
<simosx> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<lotuspsychje> simong: added ppa's of any kind?
<motaka2> TJ-: I should always loginas text so I can use putty ?
<simosx> lotuspsychje, indeed I did.
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | simong remove them first
<ubottu> simong remove them first: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TJ-> motaka2: no. PuTTY will work no matter what, it starts a totally separate log-in to whatever you're doing on the PC via its console
<TJ-> motaka2: Linux is genuinely multi-user, multi-login
<simosx> lotuspsychje, thanks for the lead. will remove PPA and try again. ATM, can't think how it would be affected.
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : Application > System tools > Administration > Nvidia X Server Settings , At DFP-0 , color correction tab to set brightness to -30
<TJ-> simosx:  if an archive update is in-progress your client make have pulled files that are between changes
<danzka> EriC^^ the grub menu is visible for 1 second now
<motaka2> TJ-: when I am not logged in the main PC putty on this side stops
<danzka> EriC^^ thanks for pointing me to the typo but still no luck :/
<EriC^^> danzka: try GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=1
<TJ-> motaka2: any remote SSH session is not reliant on being logged in on the PC *unless* you've defined the network connection on the PC to be per-user, rather than system-wide (shared by all users)
<danzka> EriC^^ still there :/
<motaka2> TJ-: the home is 6.6Gb
<motaka2> TJ-: I cant split it in twoo drives, can I?
<TJ-> danzka: GRUB will display the boot menu if the OS didn't clear the simple boot flag at shutdown, which is used to indicate to the boot-loader that the last boot was good. If the last boot was bad you will likely want to try Recovery, or an alternate kernel, so GRUB shows that menu. Some hardware makes setting that flag difficult or impossible
<motaka2> TJ-: I will reinstall everything
<TJ-> motaka2: do you have, or can you borrow, an external USb flash thumb drive temporarily?
<motaka2> TJ-: I have an 8GB
<motaka2> TJ-: All my aps were free, I can reinstall them.
<ubuntu327> Hi, I need some help setting up my monitor resolution, my current setup is dual head, but one of the monitor's resolution is not being detected, how can I fix this? I'm using 14.04
<danzka> TJ- I hear you but the system is freshly installed and perfectly stable, no hardware issues as far as i can tell, the boot config are perfect and the grub file is carefully modified as you can see, I am banging my head against the wall for the last 2 days, without any luck :/
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | ubuntu327 try this perhaps?
<ubottu> ubuntu327 try this perhaps?: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-1 (wily), package size 49 kB, installed size 301 kB
<TJ-> danzka: like I said, sometimes the hardware doesn't allow the CMOS simple boot flag to be set correctly, or else GRUB can't read it. There are a combination of reasons why it can happen. But, if you don't like it, you can modify the script generated into /boot/grub/grub.cfg by "update-grub" by looking at /etc/grub.d/00_header and modifying it accordingly
<danzka> I already did that
<danzka> TJ- is there any other file which can affect the behaviour of grub?
<ubuntu327> lotuspsychje: the resolution detected is the same on both displays, but they are not the same
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu327: you have the correct driver for your graphics card?
<TJ-> danzka: check that recordfail != 1, that's the key
<ubuntu327> lotuspsychje: I believe I do, it's intel graphics and ubuntu has got good support for it
<danzka> cool thanks TJ- I will ;)
<motaka2> TJ-: How can I earse everything including windows which was previousely installed on this machine?
<TJ-> motaka2: use the installer, there's an option to do a complete full install that replaces everything
<motaka2> TJ-: Erase ubuntu 12.04 and reinstall ?
<TJ-> danzka: try dropping to the GRUB console at the boot menu and using "set" to check the value of recordfail, timeout, and other relavent variables so you know *why* GRUB shows the mneu
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu327: sudo lshw -C video please?
<TJ-> motaka2: the installer will offer the option to repartition and format the entire disk
<ubuntu327> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/HBUgwyXq
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu327: ok looking good, what does arandr show on both screens?
<motaka2> TJ-: I am in there but I dont know how to unite both
<ubuntu327> lotuspsychje: HDMI3 | VGA1 both heads have the same size (not the case for the monitors) and the resolutions are the same (not the case for the monitors). The Screen Display configuration menu shows the same monitor on both heads (not the case!)
<ubuntu327> lotuspsychje: When I say Screen Display shows the same monitor I mean, brand and model
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | ubuntu327
<ubottu> ubuntu327: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : gtg , will continue fixing it tomorrow , hopefully I can fix it since it really bothers me for half a year resetting to 0 every restart
<EriC^^> nbusrone: ok, if you find the command, you can add it to start apps from the dash
<EriC^^> *startup
<motaka2> TJ-: Which file system should I choose?
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : i will try again tomorrow :) thanks for the guide :) it's really hard since its a nvidia card using nvidia driver which is not intel and it's set base on their option driver . Will try again from you tomorrow ;)
<EriC^^> nbusrone: no problem :)
<Bashing-om> MonkeyDust: General purpose, all-around do it all .. and still the champ . ext4 for the file system .
<ubuntu327> lotuspsychje: can you help me configure my xorg.conf for the two different monitors?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu327: sorry im not the dual monitor expert myself
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu327: you could try xrandr --auto or so?
<motaka2> TJ-: Can I add swap area later ?
<ubuntu327> lotuspsychje: Looks like it's not properly picking up the fact that it's 2 different monitors
<ubuntu327> lotuspsychje: can you point me in the right direction to editing the xorg.conf file? (I can't find it)
<lotuspsychje> !xorg | ubuntu327
<ubottu> ubuntu327: X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<genii> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<lotuspsychje> genii: tnx
<genii> lotuspsychje: np
<ubuntu327> genii: I can't find the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu327> lotuspsychje: genii: I can't find the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu327: you ever got 2 screens working on that intel card?
<ubuntu327> lotuspsychje: Both screens are indeed working my problem being one of the screens is not being setup correctly (EDID issues I believe) but I don't know how to teach ubuntu about it
<persa_> I have an external sound usb device, I plug in and ubuntu won't recognize it, anything I can do about that?
<motaka2> TJ-: I can even install a new version
<lotuspsychje> persa_: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin usb to see errors
<d3m0n5> I really need to get onto Arch Linux sometime
<bittin> going to the US on Monday :p
<lotuspsychje> !ot | bittin
<ubottu> bittin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<d3m0n5> I have literally no idea how to install arch linux though ):
<ubuntu327> lotuspsychje: genii: http://pastebin.com/Q7x8BeVg
<lotuspsychje> d3m0n5: you joined an ubuntu support channel here
<OpenSorce> So lightdm keeps changing my monitor resolution when I reboot. I tried editing /etc/init/lightdm.conf but no luck. Any other suggestions?
<persa_> lotuspsychje: this is what I see http://pastebin.com/Z3bfmZj1
<ubuntu327> TJ-: you were helping me out with the faulty monitor EDID configuration issue, I collected the correct info using get-edid for my correctly working monitor and the faulty one, but I need some help feeding this info to Ubuntu, mind taking a look? http://pastebin.com/Q7x8BeVg
<ubuntu327> TJ-: yesterday
<lotuspsychje> persa_: few errors on it, wich ubuntu version is this?
<persa_> lotuspsychje: 14.04 lts
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Would someone explain this magic: sed -ne '/^ID_L/{s/[]()|&;<>`'"'"'\\!$" []/\\&/g;p}'
<texla> ppco25lc
<lotuspsychje> persa_: maybe try another alsamixer version like on 15.04 or 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> persa_: reading few bugs on your errors
<persa_> lotuspsychje: you mean install another alsamixer version
<persa_> lotuspsychje: how would I do that
<lotuspsychje> persa_: you can also try, but i suggest testing a 15.10 liveusb perhaps
<persa_> lotuspsychje: you mean just change the whole ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> persa_: see if you have same error there
<lotuspsychje> persa_: not change, just test first in the live mode
<persa_> lotuspsychje: what's the current ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> !wily | persa_
<ubottu> persa_: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<d3m0n5> I created the .themes and .icons folders & installed the gnome tweak tool application and when I drag a theme into themes folder it doesn't register):
<texla> Ubuntu 14.04 will gpt boot pen drives and disk made on computer which has ms-dos
<lotuspsychje> !theme | d3m0n5
<ubottu> d3m0n5: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<d3m0n5> thank you lotuspsychjeubottu!
<d3m0n5> quit
<linuxuz3r> how do i install 32bit libs on ubuntu
 * AirEugen slaps Drone` around a bit with a large trout
<lotuspsychje> linuxuz3r: what are you trying to do exactly
<AirEugen> care e roman pe aici ?
<linuxuz3r> install steam
<lotuspsychje> !steam | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lotuspsychje> !ro | AirEugen
<ubottu> AirEugen: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<nicomachus> linuxuz3r: in addition to #ubuntu-steam, #gamingonlinux is a great resource.
<linuxuz3r> x)
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: nice one
<AirEugen> baaaaaaaa
<AirEugen> care suge pula aici
<AirEugen> ?
<nicomachus> even a blind squirrel finds a relevant channel once in a while
<lotuspsychje> !english | AirEugen
<ubottu> AirEugen: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<AirEugen> only romania
<AirEugen> :)
<lotuspsychje> AirEugen: not in this channel
<persa_> ubottu: my english is very unpolite and uncalm, am I welcome?
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | persa_
<ubottu> persa_: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<texla> Ubuntu 14.04 will gpt boot pen drives and disk made on computer which has ms-dos
<lotuspsychje> texla: start from the beginning, what are you trying to do?
<Bashing-om> texla: Rephrase, as presently I do not understand what you are asking .
<persa_> just a little patience uuuuuuu ye ye ye
<MikaAndre> hello whats up
<MikaAndre> ?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | MikaAndre
<ubottu> MikaAndre: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linuxuz3r> hi ho hello
<klumsy> hi
<klumsy> i just installed 15.10 and the graphics are super slow
<nicomachus> klumsy: gonna need more info. GPU model, driver, etc
<lotuspsychje> klumsy: graphics card chipset and driver version?
<texla> lotuspsychje, I have just purchased a new laptop..It has gpt in boot/grub.cfg..I have several pen drives a dvd disk which was made in my old PC it has ms-dos in the cfg file..will the gpt boot the ms-dos drives
<lotuspsychje> texla: you want to install ubuntu single on it?
<TJ-> texla: ahhh.... do you mean you see in GRUB's grub.cfg it is loading the part_gpt and part_msdos modules?
<klumsy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<texla> lotuspsychje, It already has Ubuntu 14.04 loaded on the new one
<TJ-> texla: if so, add GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES="part_msdos" to /etc/default/grub, and do "sudo update-grub" to add support for the msdos partition table type
<onezuff> is ubuntu the best distro?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Any sed gurus here?
<lotuspsychje> onezuff: we strongly reccomend it
<onezuff> kindly send me the best distro please
<lotuspsychje> onezuff: try out 14.04.3 LTS and let us know what you think
<onezuff> can it play counter strike on steam?
<TJ-> onezuff: no, that requires a human
<nicomachus> lol
<ioria> klumsy, am i wrong, or it's a very old gpu?
<lotuspsychje> dsnyders: did you try ##sed?
<klumsy> very old
<lotuspsychje> klumsy: perhaps xubuntu/lubuntu?
<onezuff> i read online that ubuntu logs what users do and it is like a keylogger? something about cantotical or osmething
<ioria> klumsy, test unity.... maybe xubuntu or lubuntu....
<klumsy> i seee
<nicomachus> onezuff: no.
<dsnyders> lotuspsychje: Didn't know it existed.  So... no.
<klumsy> so it's back to puppy linux
<texla> TJ-, new computer shows gpt in grub/grub.cfg ..old computer hsd ms-dos in cfg  file which are my pen drives msde from
<klumsy> -=/
<TJ-> klumsy: is any nvidia legacy driver installed for it? try "ubuntu-drivers devices"
<darkside86> i'm thinking of getting a seagate 2TB USB2/3 external HDD and installing Ubuntu on it. (My pc uses UEFI) Are there any known issues with doing that atm?
<ioria> klumsy, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<VictoriaXOXO> Well, this is just great. I've always been extremely paranoid and _never_ installed _anything_ outside the official repo. How did this happen? https://i.imgur.com/R2xTQp4.png
<TJ-> texla: OK so, add GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES="part_msdos" to /etc/default/grub, and do "sudo update-grub" to add support for the msdos partition table type if you want the installed GRUB to be able to read and boot OSes on external devices
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: ubuntu version?
<valeech> dsnyders I saw your expression
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: 14.04.
<onezuff> wow i guess it is a virus
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: updated to 14.04.3?
<onezuff> i better get out of here
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Yes, of course. :(
<onezuff> my computer us slowing down for some reason in this chat
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: did you wait long to update?
<nicomachus> !OT | onezuff
<ubottu> onezuff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<onezuff> hackers
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: No, I always update as soon as I can. As I said, extremely paranoid.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: what kind of services do you run on ubuntu?
<bekks> kiwiirc user. no offense meant. </ot>
<klumsy> driver   : intel-microcode - distro non-free
<klumsy> thats the only onbe
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Uhh. Firefox, LibreOffice Calc, Tor Browser, and HexChat?
<nicomachus> Tor browser
<nicomachus> ?
<valeech> dsnyders I know enough sed to get in trouble but I think it looks for lines that start with ID_L and prints only those lines but replaces an character []()|&;<>`'"'"'\\!$" [] with a &
<ioria> klumsy, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p     what's the output ?
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: apache? ssh?
<nicomachus> VictoriaXOXO: do you do a lot of deep or dark browsing?
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Nope. nicomachus: Nope.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: torrents?
<Bashing-om> ioria: klumsy I see GeForce FX 5500 >> The 173.14.xx driver supports the following set of GPUs: ... Is that old of a driver still around ?
<ioria> Bashing-om, really idk :(
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Not really. Maybe one or two episodes/week.
<nicomachus> VictoriaXOXO: that'll do it.
<nicomachus> it only takes one seedy (no pun intended) download to do it.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: well linux rootkits can sneak in different ways...
<ioria> !info xserver-xorg-video-nv
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-nv does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: rkhunter and clamav to the rescue!
<dsnyders> valeech: I don't even know enough sed to get trouble with.
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Well, rkhunter didn't complain, but this .png is the result from chkrootkit. :(
<ioria> klumsy, use the public channel and pastebinit to paste, please
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: how about clamav?
<valeech> dsnyders: I have always believed if you understand sed you ARE in trouble
<ioria> !pastebinit | klumsy
<ubottu> klumsy: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: take a hash of /sbin/init, compare it with the one in the original package
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: People always told me that clamav is only needed if I interact with Windows partitions/other users with Windows. :/
<Paradisee_> hello, is there a way i cannot stream my audio on obs?
<klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13605094/
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Uhh. Good idea. But I need to figure out how to do that first.
<Paradisee_> i mean, the sound it's not grabbed from the speakers but from the mic.
<ioria> klumsy, Unity 3D supported:       no
<klumsy> i dont need 3D
<ioria> klumsy, it needs :)
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: clamav takes out recent linux rootkits also
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Oh...
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: So, I'm basically screwed now?
<VictoriaXOXO> I've _never_ had a rootkit before. Never even in like... 8 years... with Windows.
<VictoriaXOXO> And I manage to get one on Linux.
<VictoriaXOXO> Just great.
<hakaz> hey
<hakaz> lol
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: 'if' its really a rootkit, i would not trust the system anymore
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Well, what else could it be?
<Bashing-om> hakaz: You are here .
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: make sure its not this false positive: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25176/chkrootkit-says-sbin-init-is-infected-what-does-that-mean
<hakaz> how
<hakaz> to change name to color
<hakaz> ?
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Hold on. Reading.
<ioria> !info nvidia-173 nvidia-settings
<ubottu> 'nvidia-settings' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: http://askubuntu.com/questions/597432/do-i-have-a-rootkit-suckit-detected-in-sbin-init-chkutmp-errors
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: if rkhunter and clamav dont pickup, you probably safe
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Okay, give me a few minutes to read your links. :)
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: try this: "  F=$(readlink /sbin/init);  grep "${F:1}$" /var/lib/dpkg/info/$(dpkg -S $F | cut -d: -f 1).md5sums; md5sum $F  "
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Okay, hold on.
<ioria> klumsy, see if it helps : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2278549
<motaka2> TJ-: What should I do ?
<TJ-> motaka2: huh? have you installed 14.04 now?
<motaka2> TJ-: no it doesn allow me
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: I'll try it as soon as I've read the links lotuspsychje gave me. Thanks and hold on.
<TJ-> motaka2: what is "it" ?
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: run the command. if the MD5 hashes match, you can stop worrying :)
<ioria> klumsy, no, 173 is only for trusty , sorry
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: well, assuming the root-kit didn't also replace the md5sums list... in which case a quick gpg check of the file sugnature will prove that
<ioria> !info nvidia-173 trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 173.14.39. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.39-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 6451 kB, installed size 37695 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: I did run the command, but the output confused me and I didn't want to ingore lotuspsychje. Do I have to edit the command or anything, because it didn't find the file/directory.
<klumsy> so i dont install it?
<motaka2> TJ-: a dialgo box comes showing me several ????? and the instal doesnt go any farther
<ioria> klumsy, if you are wily, it's not present anymore in the repos... maybe a ppa idk
<TJ-> motaka2: that suggests the image on the DVD is corrupted, or the DVD drive has reading errors
<ioria> klumsy, what's you r cpu ?
<klumsy> 2.4 intel
<ioria> klumsy, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model name
<persa_> lotuspsychje: fixed the sound card
<motaka2> TJ-: I hate linux then
<lotuspsychje> persa_: how?
<persa_> lotuspsychje: pressed pulseaudio -k 300 times
<ioria> klumsy, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<klumsy> odel		: 2 model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
<persa_> lotuspsychje: also found out the other one was still working, it was the cable
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: I must be dumb. I've been trying to figure out what the "answer" in this thread means (the one with the green icon). https://askubuntu.com/questions/25176/chkrootkit-says-sbin-init-is-infected-what-does-that-mean
<lotuspsychje> !yay | persa_
<ubottu> persa_: Glad you made it! :-)
<ioria> klumsy, it's a pentium  4
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Do I modify that command?
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: no, I've tried to write it to cope with anything
<klumsy> ok?
<ioria> klumsy, i think lubuntu it's the best choice
<TJ-> motaka2: That's fine; install Windows instead
<klumsy> will the graphics work?
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/pcZabKHB
<ioria> klumsy, until 15.04 yes... after you have to test it
<knoppix_> hi
<knoppix_> how to see how much memory mycomputer has }
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: urk! that means the readlink failed to get anything. It was /sbin/init wasn't it, the file reported bad?
<bekks> knoppix_: "free -m"
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: I'm pretty sure, yes. https://i.imgur.com/R2xTQp4.png
<knoppix_> total 1982, so 2 gigs
<knoppix_> thank you bekks
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: install clamav and do full system scan
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: OK, my fault, I failed to take into account /sbin/init may not be a symbolic link! After the "readlink" add " -f" so it is ..."readlink -f /sbin/init"...
<ioria> klumsy, i suggest lubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: it should surely find an 'older' rootkit
<bekks> VictoriaXOXO: /sbin/init exists?
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: I'll do that while still following what TJ- tells me to do.
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Okay, hold on.
<knoppix_> when creatinga swap file partition, it should be an extended partition, correct }
<klumsy> seems like everything is running well, its just the crappy desktop cartoons
<klumsy> is there a way to turn off all the cartoons?
<texla> sudo /sudo
<lotuspsychje> klumsy: try what ioria suggest
<bekks> knoppix_: the partition type is irrelevant for swap.
<ioria> klumsy, what are the cartoons ?
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: you want the hashes to be identical, that means the file should be valid. Show us the hashes you get, we can check those are correct
<klumsy> all of the fade graphics
<knoppix_> ahh ok bekks , I have 1.84 gigs unlocated space,wasthinking of assigning it as a swap file
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: oh, and tell us which release, and which architecture (i386/amd64) it is
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: 14.04 and x64. http://pastebin.com/cMyuDTZc
<ioria> !info unity-2d-common
<ubottu> unity-2d-common (source: unity): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.3.2+15.10.20151016-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 115 kB
<Bashing-om> knoppix_: A default install .. sda1 for the install .. then is an extened partition .. and in this extended partition is the swap partition ( generally sda5 ) .
<ioria> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.3.2+15.10.20151016-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 115 kB
<knoppix_> ok, thanks Bashing-om
<nitsky> test
<ioria> klumsy, i don't remember if you can still use unity-2d... on wily
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: you can stop worrying. I have a 14.04 here and it also shows "249b19aaa268143c3a0b3d6aa9faa070  sbin/init"
<lotuspsychje> ioria: maybe he can test lubuntu-desktop from existing install
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Yesssssssss! :D
<ioria> lotuspsychje, absolutly
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: So, what would cause this? Problem with chkrootkit?
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: yes. false positive for some reason.
<ioria> klumsy, you can sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop and , at login screen, select Lubuntu
<cristian_> hello
<ioria> klumsy, no harm in that
<cristian_> hello
<cristian_> i need help
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Look here (rkhunter). http://pastebin.com/pJYBAcRP
<cristian_> with ubuntu
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/pJYBAcRP
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: got the same on chkrootkit, false positive: Searching for Suckit rootkit...                             Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: I get the same thing "Searching for Suckit rootkit...                             Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED"
<Bashing-om> !details | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: :p
<cristian_> ok{
<TJ-> YAY! Let's have a "We're all infected by the Suckit" party
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: TJ-: HAHA! :D
<VictoriaXOXO> Stupid program.
<cristian_> my problem the laptop no shutdown and reboot
<cristian_> i have this problem in others versions of linux
<Bashing-om> cristian_: ACPI/laptops are out of my league . Await others to advise .
<cristian_> ok wait
<lotuspsychje> cristian_: wich ubuntu version?
<heryy> hii
<cristian_> mate 15.10
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: lotuspsychje: What about this? From rkhunter. http://pastebin.com/03wddpmc
<lotuspsychje> cristian_: i strongly advise 14.04.3
<cristian_> i have this problem with xubuntu, lubuntu (but in this when install de driver of wifi)
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: warning doesnt mean infected
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: No, I know, but can I do anything about it?
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: And what is that clamav program called in the repos?
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: if your not infected, what would you do?
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | VictoriaXOXO
<ubottu> VictoriaXOXO: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 96 kB, installed size 718 kB
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Well, I don't like warnings. :(
<cristian_> i have the problem when install de driver of the wifi, i dont no understad why this
<lotuspsychje> cristian_: wifi chipset?
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Hmm.
<cristian_> mmm
<cristian_> is
<cristian_> BCM
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cristian_> 803.11
<cristian_> yes i do, but i not sure if this problem
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: What do _you_ say about those warnings?
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: see bug 591807
<ubottu> bug 591807 in mountall (Ubuntu Maverick) "mountall creates /dev/.udev/rules.d/root.rules with mode 0666" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591807
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: you need to loosen up a bit, being too paranoid
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: If the fix is released, shouldn't I have catched it in an update?
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: I know, but I come from Windows... *shivers*
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: the fix was in not making the file writeable, not about removing it
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Oh. Should I just ignore that then?
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: well, check the permissions with "ls -l /dev/.udev/rules.d/root.rules" make sure there are no 'w' write perms there
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Okay, hold on.
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Uh-oh. http://pastebin.com/QXncvZHz
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: that's fine, only the owner of the file has write permissions
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: the bug was that all other users could write into that file, but a root-owned service would exectute the rules
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Ooooooh. I get it now. :)
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Okay, so 98% of all my Ubuntu worries are gone now. Thanks for helping me.
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Okay, so 98% of all my Ubuntu worries are gone now. Thanks for helping me.
 * TJ- gives lotuspsychje a present of the other 2% :p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<VictoriaXOXO> XD
<knoppix_> hi
<knoppix_> Im trying to install linux to my hard drive, but I am getting the message, partition failed
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu knoppix_
<nicomachus> knoppix_: what version/distro of linux, and how are you installing?
<knoppix_> notubuntu, knoppix
<bekks> knoppix_: thats not ubuntu. :)
<bazhang> try the knoppix support channe el
<knoppix_> well, it]s not I know, are the distros so very different }
<nicomachus> yes
<bazhang> not support here sorry
<nicomachus> when it comes to support
<knoppix_> darn, trying to get Icelandic on the keybboard
<Delta706> can someone recommend a channel for database discussion?
<Pici> Delta706: for a particular rdbms?
<daftykins> !alis | Delta706
<ubottu> Delta706: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<knoppix_> I was going to burn a linux mint dvd, but after I inserted the Dvd to my drive, I found out it had knoppix on it, so, I am giving it a go
<Delta706> Pici: well, my question is "what database would you recommend with X feature?"
<knoppix_> I will check the channels, I am not very good with irc, will try to find knoppix people
<Pici> Delta706: #sql might be a good place to start, but also ask ALIS as ubottu suggested
<Delta706> ah yes, #sql sounds ideal. thanks
<knoppix_> good bye nice ubuntu people
<Hinnerk> Hi
<Hinnerk> I'm setting up my home server with ubuntu server 15.10
<Hinnerk> I'm planning to to the following:
<Hinnerk> have a boot partition outisde lvm
<Hinnerk> feed the rest to lvm
<Hinnerk> in the logical partition (I hope I'm using the terms right), I plan to have a few partitions, e.g. one for tmp
<Hinnerk> I'm unsure about swap. Do I need this? I have 16 GB of RAM, which is probably plenty :)
<Hinnerk> oh, and all as raid1.
<TJ-> Hinnerk: sounds about right, using LVM you'll have a Volume Group containing the Logical Volumes. it might help to have a small 'swap' of say 4GiB just in-case
<genii> Hinnerk: If you plan to suspend/hibernate, then you'll still want to have swap
<Hinnerk> my understanding is, that ubuntu install will guide me through this, but i'm not sure if it will take care of raid1 and if it will allow me to have several partitions inside the logical one.
<TJ-> Hinnerk: if there's plenty of space I'd recommend not allocating all the space to LVs immediately; you can resize (lvextend ...) LVs and ext* file-systems (resize2fs...) later, online
<Hinnerk> 4 GiB won't be a problem, I have 3TB available :)
<TJ-> Hinnerk: the server installer can deal with RAID as I recall
<Hinnerk> oh, I thought the resizing happened within lvm?
<Hinnerk> TJ: I read a primer on a slightly older ubuntu version, so you may be right.
<TJ-> Hinnerk: 'lvextend --resizefs ..." can, yes
<Hinnerk> and about the several partitions within?
<Hinnerk> e.g. root, home, tmp, var?
<TJ-> Hinnerk: other file-systems may not have that online resize support
<TJ-> Hinnerk: sounds about the same as how I do it, yes
<Hinnerk> will ubuntu setup guide me through this or do i need to do a manual process?
<Hinnerk> @TJ: Glad you do the same, so I didn't read up to junk :)
<TJ-> Hinnerk: it's a long time since I used the installer to do that so I can't say for sure, but I think it does, it uses the standard debian-installer which has all those facilities
<Hinnerk> well, if I mess up, I can always start over...
<TJ-> Hinnerk: I generally make use of many LVs, to make portability between different base releases possible and easy
<TJ-> Hinnerk: e.g. I can reboot into several different Ubuntu releases to test the hardware, and still mount all the common non-version-specific mounts
<Hinnerk> Is there an issue with windows clients accessing files?
<TJ-> Hinnerk: LVs as the storage for virtual machines is also very useful
<TJ-> Hinnerk: Using samba that shouldn't be too much of a problem, although I don't use it, or windows
<Grimm_> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 a few days ago and I keep having the error:: 'Internal Error! Ubuntu 15.04 has experienced a fatal error! ' please how do I correct this error?
<Hinnerk> yep, i was thinking about virtual machines, but decided it was overkill
<Grimm_> I've had it like 5 times now
<OneM_Industries> How do I turn on IPv6? I am attempting to get to an IPv6 address, and it is not working.
<greyline_> hy everybody
<bekks> OneM_Industries: You try to get an IPv6 address from where?
<OneM_Industries> I am attempting to go to an IPv6 address.
<TJ-> Hinnerk: if you want to do testing it's very nice to create a 8GiB LV, do a debootstrap install into it, boot it as a Guest, run tests, and then dispose of it afterwards and have the space back for something else, without the guest image being part of a file-system
<bekks> OneM_Industries: From what? Your router?
<greyline_> ubuntu system requirements says it needs 5gb, but what size do you advise?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: does your PC, and your route to the Internet, include IPv6 capability?
<OneM_Industries> I am not sure about the route to the internet, but the connection info pages shows IPv6 as ignored.
<k1l_> greyline_: ~15GB for / and rest for /home where all the data from the users land
<bekks> OneM_Industries: IS your computer connected to a router?
<OpenSorce>  So I fixed my resolution problem locally by throwing an xrandr script into the DE's autostart. I've noticed however that the greeter/dm doesn't bork the resolution until I've logged into a DE and then back out...
<OneM_Industries> Yes.
<bekks> OneM_Industries: Does the router include the capability to provide IPv6 addresses?
<greyline_> k1l_: i won't use ubuntu as my only os, so what do you mean "rest"?
<k1l_> greyline_: as much as you think your personal data will need. like fotos, music, etc.
<greyline_> k1l_: okay
<OneM_Industries> I don't think our router supports IPv6, drat.
<Hinnerk> next question: I will use the server as a fileserver and also have owncloud installed.
<OneM_Industries> Well, I guess I don't get to see what was on that site...
<Hinnerk> in which filesystem will the data reside?
<Hinnerk> home? var?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: you could use a 4-to-6 tunnel
<OneM_Industries> Oh?
<OneM_Industries> I am just attempting to go to: http://[2607:fc88:100:2c:0:bad:c0:ffee]/
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: technically it's 6to4 but not from the direction you're viewing it :)
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<anonymous> www.google.com
<OneM_Industries> How would I go about doing this?
<Guest12826> hooop
<Hinnerk> @TJ: Did you see my question about filesystems / data?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: it seems to redirect to www.starbucks.com
<OneM_Industries> What the...
<TJ-> Hinnerk: that'd depend on where those packages install files
<OneM_Industries> Someone appears to be pranking me. Thank you.
<ux2> Ello
<Hinnerk> TJ: No, I mean where stores owncloud its data?
<bekks> Hinnerk: In a filesystem and in a database.
<Hinnerk> and would the fileserver store file in home?
<ux2> Anyone good at braids or hair ? Sorry don't know where to ask
<ux2> Had a Ubuntu question earlier
<k1l_> Hinnerk: you can set owncloud to store the data where you want
<Hinnerk> where would i want it?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: well the hex at the end of the IPv6 address does spell 'bad coffee'
<bekks> Hinnerk: Because of the separation of data between users. you can store your personal data in owncloud without other users being able to access it.
<k1l_> !ot | ux2
<ubottu> ux2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ux2> Pardon me I'm sure there's a off topic venue but anyone here ?
<ux2> Ah sorry
<Hinnerk> I'm just setting up the server, trying to plan everything out....
<bekks> Hinnerk: maybe you should set it up an a virtual machine first, and explore the capabilities of owncloud.
<TJ-> Hinnerk: generally, system-wide served files are under /var/
<OneM_Industries> TJ-: True, true.
<ux2> OneM_Industries: Heyv
<Hinnerk> bekks, tj; some home
<ux2> Hey
<bekks> Hinnerk: just two random words? :)
<Hinnerk> 10min chat and i achieved already more than through my daylong reading...
<bekks> Hinnerk: :)
<Hinnerk> ups
<Hinnerk> so: home
<ux2> bekks: hi german friend
<ux2> :)
<bekks> Hinnerk: You'd be overwhelmed what can be done with owncloud when joining #owncloud :)
<Hinnerk> bekks: I will, later on
<Hinnerk> i tried owncloud with my nas
<Hinnerk> but it was too slow
<Redblue> Hi. Does wget's cancel and resume technique work with mp4 videos?
<bekks> Redblue: the file type is irrelevant for wget.
<Redblue> ok
<k1l_> Hinnerk: on your home connection to the internet that is slow in comparison with a real server
<bekks> Redblue: the capabilities oof the server are relevant, instead.
<Hinnerk> k11: it was slow in lan
<Redblue> and how do I find if the server is capable of allowing wget to resume downloads?
<Hinnerk> the nas is a tad old
<bekks> Redblue: By try&error.
<Redblue> lol ok
<Hinnerk> bekks: so, home filesystem is where owncloud stores data?
<k1l_> Hinnerk: that is a setting you can set to where you want it
<k1l_> Hinnerk: the standard on install is /var/www/owncloud/data
<Hinnerk> and for the fileserver, it would also be home in some user that us open to everyone?
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Why are most themes created for GTK+ versions far above what's currently used? Are themes only for people that like bleeding edge stuff?
<Hinnerk> swap should be outside lvm?
<teward> VictoriaXOXO: that's probably a question not for here...
<VictoriaXOXO> Okay.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: usually theme-makers make the themes for the most recent versions so they dont get outdated so fast.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Oh, okay. Makes sense. :P
<Hinnerk> I just started the install and selected partioning of full hdd and lvm
<Hinnerk> no the next question i don't understand.
<Hinnerk> it is asking about writing the partioning table
<Hinnerk> if the following is correct:
<Hinnerk> SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)
<Hinnerk> is it?
<k1l_> Hinnerk: writing the partition table means making new partitions and erase everything that was on that disk.
<Hinnerk> that's ok, it is empty.
<Hinnerk> but is the entry ok?
<k1l_> sda is the first hdd on your system. i dont know if that is the right one. you decide
<Hinnerk> it is
<Hinnerk> what about the zeros?
<k1l_> dont matter
<Hinnerk> ok
<Hinnerk> so no it offering me to accept the following choice or do a manual setting:
<Hinnerk> LVM VG shrike-vg, LV root as ext4
<Hinnerk> LVM VG shrike-vg, LV swap_1 as Swap
<Hinnerk> Partition 2 on SCSI1 (0,0,0) as ext2
<Hinnerk> it will format these partitions.
<Hinnerk> still all ok or do i need to go through a manual setting.
<Hinnerk> I didn't allocate all of the hdd to lvm, only 2tb out of 3tb.
<k1l_> i am not familiar with lvm installs out of my head. but in worst case you need to install again
<Hinnerk> ok, i can take that risk.
<drew3x_> Hi, I installed ubuntu-tweak, what else is needed to get a larger cursor size?
<k1l_> drew3x_: use "unity-tweak-tool" not unity-tweak
<k1l_> *not ubuntu-tweak
<Futurama140> Hey guys.  Having a major problem. So I'm trying to dual boot win  10 and studio 15.10 and my first issue was grub failing to install.  I did windows first BTW.  I then found this guide and I thought the process would be the samehttp://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html?m=1 now Ubuntu installed with no err
<Futurama140> ors but I need to manually switch in the boot menu between the two.  In Windows everything is ultra slow and there are some missing icons.  Like 10 plus minus to open Internet Explorer.  I tried running the boot repair suggested in the link and it says I must switch from legacy to uefi to do that,  but when I do,  I cannot bit into Ubuntu.  Anyone
<Futurama140> have any ideas?
<X4Zl> Hi everyone
<Futurama140> I got logged out.
<Futurama140> Anyone?
<nicomachus> !patience | Futurama140
<ubottu> Futurama140: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<X4Zl> Hi everyone
<nicomachus> hi
<onemansubmarine> hello I have a problem everytime I start the pc, it says Virtualboxkernel not running, exit
<k1l_> onemansubmarine: do you have virtualbox installed?
<k1l_> onemansubmarine: "dpkg -l | grep -i virtualbox" in a pastebin please
<X4Zl> it feels weird to come back on IRC, I have used since 4 or 5 months ...
<nicomachus> X4Zl: welcome back. Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<onemansubmarine> k1l_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13607104/
<k1l_> onemansubmarine: is this inside a VM?
<k1l_> is this a virtualbox guest?
<Jamie_1> Hey i have installed ubuntu on many different systems, but never on a mac, my gf wants me to install ubuntu on gnome 3 on her mac book, is there a specific way you have to install it?
<k1l_> !mac | Jamie_1
<ubottu> Jamie_1: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<onemansubmarine> k1l_: sorry I am quite a newbee, I dont understand
<onemansubmarine> k1l_: I have a dual boot with windows
<k1l_> onemansubmarine: is that ubuntu install intsalled on a the disk? or is it a virtualized install inside a program (inside windows)?
<onemansubmarine> k1l_: it is installed on the disk
<X4Zl> Yes .. last few days, my mozilla browser will not open when I click the icon. I try in vain to find the solution, but for the moment I have found nothing. I'm on the latest Ubuntu 15.10
<k1l_> onemansubmarine: then "sudo apt-get purge virtualbox*"
<onemansubmarine> k1l_: ok so I am removing it
<Jamie_1> so its roughly the same as installing on a bios based system you just have to re partition the hdd before install
<onemansubmarine> k1l_: the error came when I updated the system today
<k1l_> Jamie_1: there is some stuff with the efi the macs use. but best is to see the wiki page to get to know what to do.
<Jamie_1> i have, im just not sure if there is a specific mac version i should be using, it seems that way but i cant seem to find one
<nicomachus> no... Jamie_1 you don't need a specific mac version
<X4Zl> I go, good evening company
<Jamie_1> i just wanted to doubble check with an actual person before i just made a boot disk and installed it and fu-barred the whole system
<Jamie_1> im not 100% knowledgeable when it comes to desk top... i work on mobile development... with mobile i work on firefox os and i know that we have not been able to make a port that you can put on iphone due to the hardware specifics and the whole partitioning scheme
<Jamie_1> didnt know if the same held true for desktop
<unwizard> update-manager failed with an error when trying to update the kernel, but now update-manager doesn't show anything new. Is 3.13.0-71-generic the latest kernel with 14.04.3?
<unwizard> can't seem to find the exact version via googling
<knuhuf> 3.19.0-33-generic, but 14.04.01 for me
<teward> unwizard: i think it depends on the 'version' of the kernel you're using
<teward> unwizard: what was the exact error it failed with?
<nicomachus> knuhuf: Are you on 14.04.1?
<k1l_> unwizard: depends on what kernel enablement stack you are. "linux-generic" points to the 3.13 kernel. the vivid-lts-backports is the 3.19
<k1l_> every updated 14.04 is a 14.04.3 now, no matter what kernel is installed
<nicomachus> knuhuf: what does `cat /etc/lsb-release` show under "DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION"?
<Hinnerk> Hm, I finished the install on my server. If there was a step where I could have switched on raid1, i must have missed it
<Hinnerk> same is true with partitions within lvm
<Hinnerk> I wanted to have different partitions for var, home, tmp and root.
<k1l_> Hinnerk: well, then you should have chosen the manual partitioning part.
<Hinnerk> :)
<k1l_> you said you want full disk with lvm or such, which is the standard.
<Hinnerk> well, yes.
<Hinnerk> but i didn't think that would imply that it is all for one partition.
<Hinnerk> well, no harm done.
<Hinnerk> I was half expecting that something would not be as it should and that it is just a first try.
<Hinnerk> Anyway, what about the raid1?
<Hinnerk> Is there some way of switching this on during installation?
<ddrj> hi all, I am new to linux and trying to learn :) i got a VPS and setup ubuntu on there and just did apt-get install hdparm
<ddrj> The command I'm trying to use is sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda unfortunately, I get this error: /dev/sda: No such file or directory
<ddrj> I looked online and they said that /dev/sda is where the HD is usually but why does it say no such file or directory ?
<bekks> ddrj: Thats because your primary disk isnt named sda
<nicomachus> Hinnerk: Try to put things into a single line instead of flooding the channel.
<frostschutz> ddrj, cat /proc/partitions, fdisk -l, should give you an idea what you have. on a VPS it could be vda
<ddrj> ohhh thank you, let me check
<unwizard> I have no idea what my "enablement stack" is. I just know I'm running 3.13.0-71-generic. This isn't enough information to determine if I have the latest kernel for 14.04?
<k1l_> ddrj: your vps is just a guest-OS on a server. it doesnt have hardware disks which could be checked with that
<unwizard> Can't my "stack" be deduced from 3.13.0-71-generic?
<bekks> unwizard: No.
<k1l_> unwizard: make sure "linux-generic" package is installed.
<unwizard> ok how do i determine my enablement stack?
<ddrj> I guess that must be it because it is on a vps and those commands don't find the hard drive
<k1l_> unwizard: that will ship you always the latest original 14.04 kernel updates.
<bekks> unwizard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kostkon> unwizard, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<unwizard> i was looking at the link via google, still have no idea
<unwizard> what config file do I look at?
<bekks> unwizard: So did you install the packages the link told you to install for getting the latest enablement stack?
<k1l_> unwizard: you can get some new kernel versions (like 3.19) which come from the 15.04 ubuntu. its called "backporting" but your 3.13 kernel is still fine to use and gets updates for alle the 5 years
<k1l_> unwizard: "dpgk -l | grep linux-image" in a pastebin please
<kostkon> unwizard, so 14.04.1 was the iso you installed
<k1l_> unwizard: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" in a pastebin please (sorry typo)
<frostschutz> ddrj, depends on which kind of virtualization tech they're using... if it's just a container you can't access the HDD. It would have to be kvm/xen or something
<unwizard> kostkon: not really,  I just upgraded from 12.04
<kostkon> unwizard, just now?
<ddrj> frostschutz: it says they're using OpenVZ
<k1l_> ddrj: you dont have "real hardware" under your vps. you only got the "simulated hardware" the real server gives to your vps
<ddrj> so that's why, ok I understand now. If i had installed it on a laptop or a dedicated server, then I would have real hardware
<k1l_> ddrj: yes
<unwizard> kostkon: yes, just now. Just rebooted after 12.04 upgrade to 14.04. apt-get update/upgrade and update-manager were giving a shitload of errors. I finally fixed them, and need to know if this shit is hosed.
<frostschutz> ddrj, openvz uses containers only, so it's more like shared hosting or a chroot jail in principle, not running your own kernel on virtualized hardware
<frostschutz> ddrj, it would work fine on a "real" vps
<ddrj> real vps = kvm/xen ?
<sallu> Hi all
<cef> Anyone know of a simple way to stop grub scanning removable devices for boot systems and adding them to the boot list?
<sallu> why i am unable to view ntfs partitions of windows using latest ubuntu 14.04 installed few hour ago, this was not the case before .
<kostkon> unwizard, well, you could try   sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade   and paste the errors on paste.ubuntu.com if y ou want
<unwizard> I'm not the least bit interested in configuring my own kernel enablement stack. I just want the default from update-manager. I'd like to verify that I have the latest. update-manager says I do, but due to its previous errors I would like to double-check.
<unwizard> kostkon: I fixed those errors earlier
<kostkon> unwizard, if you want to upgrade to the latest stack, use the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<unwizard> kostkon: I want the default, whatever it is. I only plan to run update-manager and get whatever is there. I would like to verify that I'm not fucked from previous errors.
<k1l_> <k1l_> unwizard: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" in a pastebin please
<k1l_> kostkon: he doesnt want it. so lets just make sure he is on the linux-generic trail with the original 3.13 kernels
<kostkon> k1l_, yes
<cef> Ahh figured my own issue. os-prober tries to look at other drives. You can disable OS probing by grub by adding "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" into /etc/default/grub
<unwizard> isn't there a place somewhere on the Internet that tells me what the current default generic kernel for 14.04 is?
<Hinnerk> Ok. I was a good first try, I came further than expected. I'll start over in a few days and read a bit more up on lvm. But thank you for all your help TJ, bekks and k11! Have a good one.
<unwizard> I just need that number, that's all
<k1l_> unwizard: what about you let the people help you and provide proper facts that are requested
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic trusty | unwizard
<ubottu> unwizard: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.70.76 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<MonkeyDust> unwizard  3.16.0-50-generic here (i have 14.04.3)
<sallu> why windows feature that is "fast boot start up" create issue in mounting for ubuntu and whats the proper mthod to mount ntfs partitions then?
<k1l_> sallu: because it lets the ntfs in a unsafe state to make a faster boot next time. remove that "feature" from the windows settings
<EriC^^> sallu: windows fast boot startup is a hibernate sort of feature, and so you can't mount it without jeopardizing the data
<sallu> ok
<sallu> k1l_, EriC^^ , so the best possible criteria to solve this mounting issue isnto turn off this FAST boot from windows
<sallu> isto*
<k1l_> sallu: yes.
<k1l_> or not mounting the partitions that run windows.
<EriC^^> sallu: or reboot from windows instead of shutting down
<sallu> EriC^^, yeah but thats temporary solution .. not recommended for me because i want to do it fully now
<sallu> k1l_, but i implemented windows 10 in uefi and also ubuntu is installed in uefi mode . so whats the benifit to prevent FAST boot? . is there no proper solution for this mounting issue
<EriC^^> sallu: fast boot hasn't to do with uefi, it's like hibernate
<unwizard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.Ubuntu_Kernel_Release_Schedule -- this says 14.04 ships with kernel 3.13, which matches my uname. So far so good. All I want to know is the latest 3.13 version available. Forget about my own machine, pretend I just want that number.
<bekks> sallu: The benefit of preventing fastboot is being able to start something else than windows.
<k1l_> sallu: only windows can fix that and they will not fix it since they dont care about other OS.
<k1l_> unwizard: crawl yourselv into packages.ubuntu.com then
<sallu> EriC^^, so the only option left is to turn off FAST BOOt , ok i do it in a second k1l_
<genii> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.70.76 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<kostkon> unwizard, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support  3.13 kernel will get the lts treatment so you can safely keep it and not upgrade to the 14.04.3 stack
<k1l_> kostkon: please no more enablement stack for him. :/
<kostkon> k1l_, yeah. let's forget about it
<sallu> bekks, quid-pro-quo is something i assume to relate with all these tech discussions. so i prefer to go side by side with ubuntu and windows as pro cons
<sallu> be right back ......
<sallu> rebooting
<kelone7> I have a question about booting from DVD on Win 10
<kelone7> I changed boot order and still nothing
<k1l_> kelone7: where is the ubuntu issue with that?
<kelone7> I want to dual boot
<EriC^^> are you trying to boot ubuntu?
<kelone7> yes
<CmdLineMonkey> kelone7: There is an option for dual boot when you install
<Paradisee> hello guys
<bekks> kelone7: you just said you are trying to boot a Windows DVD.
<Paradisee> i got this error:..................
<EriC^^> kelone7: try to disable fast boot in the bios
<Trenten> hello. can someone help me?
<Paradisee> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Paradisee> how can i solve it?
<ubuntu221> Hi! gn all, I was just wondering if someone could guide me through setting up a tty for syslogs, I'm using ubuntu 14.04.3 =)
<bekks> Paradisee: whats the entire output before that single line? Please pastebin it.
<bekks> !pastebin | Paradisee
<ubottu> Paradisee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Trenten> I'm trying to remove viruses from windows using clamtk, but when I try to scan, it only does my home directory
<Paradisee> /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a15.200-0ubuntu0.5_amd64.deb
<CmdLineMonkey> Paradisee: Try first check if you have another installation running
<genii> Paradisee: The errors which led up to that one are the ones which we need to see
<Trenten> How do I make clamtk scan my hard drive?
<Paradisee> i dont have nothing running
<bekks> Paradisee: whats the entire output before that single line? Please pastebin it.
<CmdLineMonkey> Paradisee: okay, try killall dpkg and try again
<kelone7> i disabled fast boot from control panel in win 10
<bekks> CmdLineMonkey: those are random guesses, arent they? :)
<EriC^^> kelone7: a different fast boot that's in the bios
<Trenten> uh
<CmdLineMonkey> bekks: not guesses, its from experience
<bekks> CmdLineMonkey: Without actually knowing whats the issue? :)
<kelone7> there's no option for that in my BIOS
<unwizard> kostkon: is there really no way to find out what the current patchlevel for 14.04.03 is? Pretend I'm an Ubuntu historian and I want to know that patchlevel offered on 1 Dec 2015. How do I find out?
<Paradisee> CmdLineMonkey: whats the command
<kelone7> is there a way to change it via cmd?
<CmdLineMonkey> Paradisee: The command is "killall dpkg"
<kostkon> unwizard, check the changelog for the kernel package on e.g. packages.ubuntu.com
<bekks> CmdLineMonkey: sudo killall dpkg
<k1l_> Paradisee: please pastebin all the output from the terminal so we can see whatsgoing on.
<EriC^^> kelone7: do you have a usb you could try?
<Paradisee> http://dpaste.com/2CB9CYA
<Trenten> am I being ignored or something?
<CmdLineMonkey> Paradisee: What bekks said ^
<k1l_> Paradisee: just killing programs can lead to mode issues
<Paradisee> dpkg: no process found
<kelone7> I do not... Iguess I could try and use tablet as usb?
 * Trenten is waiting
<CmdLineMonkey> k1l_: ending dpkg can cause problems if installation/removal is in use, but Paradise said nothing else is actively running
<k1l_> CmdLineMonkey: see his paste. there is not an issue which will need killing dpkg
<kelone7> any other options?
<CmdLineMonkey> k1l_: Oh, I didn't look at the pastebin
<Trenten> can someone please help me?
<k1l_> CmdLineMonkey: yeah, because you were fast on killing processes
<Paradisee> ..
<DoYouKnow> hi, I don't know if you guys can help me... but I'm wondering what direction Intel 8260 wifi support is going in. I looked at the intel core 13 project and it says discontinued on it
<DoYouKnow> it's a brand new wifi card, as I understand it
<EriC^^> kelone7: i dont know if that would work
<kelone7> I changed the mode from AHCI to IDE and it caused windows to have an error when starting
<Trenten> Am I being deliberately ignored or is my problem clearly not important enough?
<DoYouKnow> but I had an issue with nouveau on 15.10 that prevented Ubuntu from booting, and 14.04 is the only Ubuntu that works
<bekks> !patience | Trenten
<ubottu> Trenten: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DoYouKnow> so I had to bring in the wifi from the newer kernel
<Pici> Trenten: I'd give you a hand, but I'm afraid I'm not familiar with clamav
<Trenten> fine
<EriC^^> kelone7: which ubuntu are you trying to install?
<Paradisee> so? how do i solve?
<bekks> Paradisee: Why are you trying to install a random deb package?
<kelone7> 14 LTS
<Paradisee> im not trying to install a random deb package.
<n-iCe> Hello guys, wondering, can I use my android phone as a sdcard or hardrive in order to launch ubuntu live cd and maybe permanent install?
<bekks> Paradisee: So why are you trying to install that deb package?
<Paradisee> because it says im missing that package
<Paradisee>  fglrx-amdcccle : Depends: fglrx but it is not installed
<Trenten> is anyone familiar with any other antivirus programs for windows I could use?
<bekks> Paradisee: And why dont you use the package repos for installing it?
<k1l_> "apt-cache policy fglrx" into a pastebin please
<Trenten> on ubuntu of course
<kelone7> n-iCe: you will have to root your device... I've tried but not had success yet
<DoYouKnow> 08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)
<Paradisee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13608555/
<ubuntu221> Hi! gn all, I was just wondering if someone could guide me through setting up a tty for syslogs, I'm using ubuntu 14.04.3 =)
<k1l_> Paradisee: so you loaded a .deb package from a website?
<Paradisee> i did not.
<agoodm> is there some way to configure ubuntu wireless roam behaviour?
<agoodm> my laptop hangs on to the signal till it doesnt work any more before trying to roam...
<kelone7> EriC^^: would an older version work better?
<Paradisee> ..
<EriC^^> kelone7: i dont think so
<k1l_> Paradisee: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<Paradisee> k1l_: done.
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<kelone7> could it be a problem with the download?
<Paradisee> k1l_: it gives me the same error
<EriC^^> kelone7: did you checksum the iso?
<k1l_> Paradisee: same error?
<Trenten> all I really need to know is how to scan my windows drive with ClamTK but nobody is familiar with it
<Paradisee> k1l_: yes?
<k1l_> Paradisee: thing is, it doesnt give a detailed error, which it does in most cases
<kelone7> nope
<Paradisee> so?
<k1l_> Paradisee: is "df -h" or "df -i" saying something is more than 90%?
<Paradisee> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Paradisee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a15.200-0ubuntu0.5_amd64.deb
<Paradisee> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Paradisee> that's it.
<Paradisee> k1l_: nope
<Paradisee> the thing is that if i don't fix this error, i won't be able to install/remove other applications.
<k1l_> Paradisee: yes
<EriC^^> kelone7: you could try pressing esc and if you get a boot options menu , enter it and select uefi dvd
<k1l_> Paradisee: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx
<k1l_> Paradisee: then: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<Paradisee> doesn't work
<EriC^^> !checksum | kelone7 also check here on how to checksum the iso
<ubottu> kelone7 also check here on how to checksum the iso: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Paradisee> fglrx-amdcccle : Depends: fglrx but it is not going to be installed
<k1l_> Paradisee: ok. lets try something
<kelone7> my system isn't uefi I don't think, I went from win7 to win10 download from web. I have an older PC...I will try pressing esc and then check iso
<kelone7> thanks
<k1l_> Paradisee: sudo rm -rf /etc/ati*                then sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx*
<EriC^^> kelone7: ok, no problem
<k1l_> Paradisee: after that 2: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Paradisee> seems going...
<dgarstang> anyone know if a linux tool to minify json?
<on3pk> Hey guys.  I'm on 14.04.  Whenever I boot up, the system doesn't recognize that I have a WiFi adapter until after I unplug it, and replug it back in
<Paradisee> thanks k1l_
<n-iCe> does actually people upgrade ubuntu or usually keep LTS?
<n-iCe> do
<k1l_> depends on what you want :)
<agoodm> i stick to lts
<k1l_> do you want to upgrade every 6 months? if not stay on LTS
<agoodm> ive upgraded between lts before
<n-iCe> with lts packages do not upgrade?
<agoodm> (on a laptop)
<n-iCe> I'm thinking in move to ubuntu
<n-iCe> I have been an archlinux user for a while, kinda tired.
<n-iCe> With i3, want a DE too
<kelone7> checksum!
<k1l_> i3 is in the repos. just use the minimal install and then install i3 and what you wnat
<n-iCe> is unity poor?
<k1l_> no, you can use the ubuntu iso and use that :)
<k1l_> thought you wanted i3
<n-iCe> I see the iso is now 1.1GB that's huge
<bekks> n-iCe: fairly small for a DVD.
<n-iCe> But is not a CD anymore.
<Gejt> n-iCe, but are you comparing the size to arch?
<n-iCe> Gejt: no, I'm comparing with ubuntu a couple of years, maybe less.
<n-iCe> big jump suddenly, no?
<bazhang> so use the mini and build up n-iCe
<bazhang> !mini | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gejt> n-iCe: it is pretty big I admit. I've also recently swapped from arch to ubuntu, trying out unity again
<n-iCe> Gejt: how was it
<Gejt> honestly, kind of nice not to have to fix/change every little thing
<n-iCe> Gejt: yeah
<n-iCe> Ok, downloadig.
<|||aaron> hoping someone can help me, im trying to upgrade to the latest vagrant (1.7.4) using apt-get on kubuntu 15.10. 1.7.2 is installed currently, but if i try "apt-get upgrade vagrant" it tells me vagrant is up to date.. and yet "apt-cache show vagrant" shows a package for 1.7.4
<k1l_> |||aaron: apt-cache policy vagrant
<k1l_> in a pastebin please
#ubuntu 2015-12-02
<|||aaron> kll_: http://pastie.org/10596753
<k1l_> you installed a .deb package?
<k1l_> the naming/versioning on the manual installed .deb is wrong, so it doesnt update that.
<teward> is there a way to check how many inodes are still available on a system, and to increase the number of inodes if the available inode count is low?
<k1l_> teward: df -i tells the inodes
<zezu> I've got a notebook with Ralink RT5390R using rt2800pci driver.  Most of the time wifi works fine, sometimes after a while or possibly after having gone to sleep,  the network suddenly fails...  It still has an IP, but can't even ping the gateway or any other local machines.     After  I try pinging the router and other machines,  after a while ( a few minutes, not seconds )  it comes back,  without any indication that it had to reconnect t
<zezu> o the AP.  It "just starts working again".   I'm thinking it may be a power management issue,  anyone have any thoughts on how i might fix it or ideas ?
<k1l_> teward: usually the inode count is set when the partition is created
<teward> k1l_: does it get increased when resizing happens?
<teward> oh good i've got a ton of inodes left xD
<k1l_> i am not sure how resizing affects it
<k1l_> iirc resizing scales new inodes to it if the partitions is made bigger
<teward> k1l_: i resized from a 750GB to a 1.5TB partition :P
<teward> so my guess is it got a ton of new inodes available to it.
<teward> :)
<k1l_> |||aaron: try a "sudo apt-get install vagrant"
<|||aaron> k1l_: says "its already the newest verison". i guess i must have installed an old .deb file at some point?
<|||aaron> k1l_: do i need to remove it first maybe?
<k1l_> |||aaron: yes, that is the issue now
<k1l_> |||aaron: sudo apt-get remove vagrant
<|||aaron> k1l_: dumb question bu that wont affect any of my machines or their config right
<k1l_> then run "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vagrant"
<k1l_> i dont know about the removal script from the vagrant package. but usually they dont remove the stuff that was created after the install by the user
<|||aaron> cool, thanks!
<gdi2k_> I am trying to import a large list of aliases using the bulk import tool. However, if I enter something like 13.107.1.0/24 it tells me "The alias name may only consist of the characters a-z, A-Z, 0-9, _." - but the examples give 172.16.0.0/24  - what's going wrong?
<HeisenbergsDog> "172.16.0.0/24" is not a pure IP address :P
<HeisenbergsDog> stands for 172.16.0.0-172.16.0.255
<HeisenbergsDog> gdi2k_, \
<gdi2k_> HeisenbergsDog, thanks for responding. Yes, it's a range. is that not ok? The examples on the bulk upload page also list ranges
<gdi2k_> HeisenbergsDog, I am actually trying to send all Office 365 traffic over a specific WAN gateway. Microsoft has a support page listing a gazillion IPs / ranges that I was hoping to bulk import in one go...
<gdi2k_> is this ubuntu? oops, sorry, thought I was in pfsense
<gdi2k_> sorry :(
<Yuken> So, when I open my "Downloads" folder created in the default Lubuntu 15.10 install, something called "wrestool" takes up all my memory, then everything freezes. Any ideas?
<Pifa> exit
<k1l_> Yuken: open a terminal go to ~/Downloads  then do a "ls -al" whats in there?
<Yuken> k1l_, will do. I have a feeling this is also related to somethnig that is happening to a few games that used to run perfectly fine.
<Yuken> k1l_, all that is there. http://i.imgur.com/Ldkfi6U.png
<k1l_> did you do something with themes, icons or wrestool/icoutils?
<sigmon> I'm trying to unload all modules (specifically nf_conntrack_ipv4) and even tracing the deps of lsmod wont unload it
<sigmon> Is anyone aware of a tool to do this properly?
<Yuken> k1l_, nope.
<teward> sigmon: i wouldn't touch nf_* modules, since those're used by netfilter/iptables
<teward> sigmon: why exactly are you trying to do these?  (Some of these are core kernel)
<sigmon> teward, its no big deal =P
<sigmon> you silly
<sigmon> I want connection tracking disabled without rebooting and the modules blacklisted so they wont load
<Yuken> k1l_, and this only happens in my Downloads folder. Everything else appears to work fine.
<k1l_> Yuken: never heard of that and dont know why its doing that
<Yuken> Ah, hell.
<boze> Everytime I ssh I have to enter a password. If I run ps aux|grep ssh shouldn't I see ssh-agent?
<boze> I only see sshd -D
<k1l_> use key auth if you dont want to use a password login
<boze> on my laptop if I ssh in I see a little checkbox to remember the password. I'm not seeing that on my desktop
<k1l_> a little checkbox?
<boze> to remember the password next time
<Gejt> boze: putty?
<k1l_> what program do you use to ssh onto somewhere else?
<k1l_> yeah, sounds like putty on windows or such. but on linux you make auth keys and use them for non pw ssh login
<boze> I use bash in a terminal. ssh user@server then a gui password prompt shows up
<boze> i'm on trusty
<k1l_> that sounds like the keyring manager.
<k1l_> do you use autologin on that machine?
<boze> Yes, but when I log in I unlock the key ring when I open chrome
<boze> on my laptop I don't use autologin and it remembers passwords. hm
<unwizard> I want to reinstall while preserving the home directory. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation mentions this option but says "installed software will be kept where possible", which is not what I want. Is there a clean-install-but-save-home option?
<gzcwnk> is home a seperate partition?
<unwizard> gzcwnk: nope
<gzcwnk> how big is home?
<unwizard> what if I just don't format? Will /home be overwritten?
<gzcwnk> how many gb consumed?
<gzcwnk> from memory on debian I think you can do that, but it was a while back
<unwizard> gzcwnk: 0.5 TB or so
<gzcwnk> 500gb is consumed? or total?
<unwizard> 500GB consumed, 1.5TB total
<unwizard> I've backed up what's essential etc, just looking to save time
<mi3> can any1 help me i have cyborg linux and when i use vmware it just lags it doesnt boot into the linux also with kali the linux wont boot up, what linux do i use under the installatoin part of vmware player when it gives u the option for what linux to use for each of them
<gzcwnk> i think its best you tar.gz home up and store it elsewhere
<k1l_> mi3: we cant support cyborg linux or kali linux in here. please ask in ##linux
<gzcwnk> mi3 maybe try kvm instead
<mi3> whats kvm
 * gzcwnk wonders why ppl want to play with kali when they cant even manage to get it to boot
<mi3> i got 10 other linux to boot
<gzcwnk> an alternative vm host software
<gzcwnk> kali will boot on kvm
<mi3> i  got archassualt linux to boot and i got blackarch linux to boot and i got backbox to boot and i got backtrack to boot
<Gejt> mi3: why? just master the basics before you try something you regret
<mi3> the cyborg just lags and the kali says somethin abt 64 bit not supportting it
<mi3> cause when u use a variation of ones u can master all of them
<mi3> why close ur mind to a broad aspect when u can get a broad experience
<mi3> and when u can use one basically u can use them all
<Gejt> I don't mean the basics of an OS, rather aspects such as protocols
<gzcwnk> not quite true
<Gejt> too many kids jumping on the kali bandwagon yet can't even tell me what TCP/IP is
<mi3> it just when i pick what linux in the drop down menu inm vmware as the youtube videos say its just not wanting to log into it it just lags the cyborg one
<gzcwnk> sounds like you have teh wrong version ie 64bit and not 32bit
<unwizard> the reason I'm reinstalling is that gnome/kde are pretty hosed after the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04. Gnome doesn't even launch; kde gives error after error. I've never actually seen any distro do a major upgrade without major problems, so nothing against Ubuntu in particular.
<gzcwnk> well ive upgarded debian boxes for years with little issue
<mi3> tcp/ip that i learned abt 15 yrs ago with warez and when i had problems connectin to internet had to reinstall the software in windows
<mi3> gzcwnk what linux u use? or u like?
<gzcwnk> ubuntu, debian, RHEL
<gzcwnk> rasbpian
<mi3> u ever use blackarch or archassualt or backbox
<TrivialGravitas> How do you disable Ptrace for just one program?
<mi3> they have so many tools in them
<gzcwnk> i tend to pick the version of linux that best supports the applications I want to run
<gzcwnk> no ive used kali a little
<mi3> and gnacktrack has an awsome interface and ius very good
<gzcwnk> I tend not to care about interfaces to be honest
<Spec> i care a lot about my interface
<mi3> matruix and ghost linux are nice too
<gzcwnk> spec, fair enough
<mi3> i got all those to boot
<Spec> the background has got to the black, the foreground -- green. and the font? monospace.
<unwizard> gzcwnk: if possible, I want to boot to usb and repartition, moving /home to a separate partition under a new name, say /old-home. Do you think that will work?
<Spec> to be black* even
<gzcwnk> I dont even know what font i have
<Spec> gzcwnk: hopefully a fixed with (monospace) font
<mi3> but i can get caine, parrotand cyborg to boot but i got all the ones above to boot and working
<gzcwnk> unwizard yes taht should work
<unwizard> gzcwnk: good, thanks
<mi3> what linux do u use to get kali booted in the drop down menu
<gzcwnk> unwizard so you need to create free space by shrinking /home
<kelone7> i cant boot ubuntu from dvd...running windows 10 now... disabled fast boot...
<gzcwnk> mi3 I just have kali as a kvm guest on my rhel7 server desktop booting off a ubuntu gluster cluster as the disk
<kelone7> ran checksum on iso... changed boot order
<gzcwnk> kvm has a gui virtual manager
<mi3> i also get an error saying kernal requires an x86-64 cpu but only detects a i686cpu is there a way around that in vmware player?
<unwizard> gzcwnk: well there's currently just one partition mounted at root /. So I need to create a partition and (eventually) mount it under some name like /old-home.
<mancomunado> I messed with "update-rc.d list" and now kde requires me to $xinit startkde...  without administrator privileges that can't even restart the machine. How can I start fixing it?
<Gejt> mi3: ..download the right version for your own architecture
<gzcwnk> i use seperate partitions for /home /var /tmp and /opt makes life easier
<kelone7> would booting from cd rather than dvd work better with an older bios?
<gzcwnk> mi3 u want the 32bit iso
<gzcwnk> kelone7 it would have to be ancient so i think not
<gzcwnk> mi3 it looks like you are trying to run a 64bit OS on a 32bit OS taht wont work
<the_count> TJ-: Are you around
<kelone7> I've got an HP all in one from 99 - 2000
<Ubuntunoob> Hello
<Ubuntunoob> I need some help
<remainuntied> go on
<Ubuntunoob> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my new pc
<gzcwnk> kelone7 well taht is old....
<Ubuntunoob> but it's stuck
<remainuntied> where is it stuck?
<Ubuntunoob> it's stuck on creating ext4 file for / in partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (SDA)
<Ubuntunoob> :
<kelone7> I don't know if Ubuntu 14 would fit on a cd?
<gzcwnk> netinstall?
<k1l_> kelone7: use the minimal iso then
<Ubuntunoob> help please
<gzcwnk> it might just be too old at 15 years.
<Bashing-om> kelone7: Negative, The ubuntu .iso tajes a DVD .
<remainuntied> so are you using the guided install?
<Ubuntunoob> Please?
<remainuntied> booting from usb?
<Ubuntunoob> yes
<Ubuntunoob> I burned ubuntu 15.10 to a usb using rufus,
<Ubuntunoob> erased disk
<Ubuntunoob> and installed it
<Ubuntunoob> :
<Ubuntunoob> |
<unwizard> the only 64-bit is offered for 14.04 is ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso -- so the "amd64" is OK, even though I don't have an amd?
<unwizard> or does that refer to the amd 64-bit format or something
<gzcwnk> unwizard yes
<Ubuntunoob> it's on WPA: Group rekeying completed with xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx [GTK=CCMP]
<gzcwnk> amd64 is what you want
<Ubuntunoob> what does this mean
<unwizard> ok thanks
<Ubuntunoob> I'm just so confused, it's been installing forever
<Ubuntunoob> I don't know what could have gone wrong
<Ubuntunoob> :(
<Ubuntunoob> Maybe I should just install Chromium OS
<Ubuntunoob> :I(
<k1l_> unwizard: the 64bit patent was invented by amd. so its called amd64 but it works on intel too
<kelone7> is there any other distro that might  work better on an older bios?
<k1l_> !lubuntu | kelone7
<ubottu> kelone7: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<kelone7> thanks for the info kl_
<kelone7> could I mount a virtual drive in win 10? I tried with mint and it didnt do anything
<k1l_> kelone7: you are mixing things here.
<kelone7> yes I realize that we arent talking win or mint here.
<kelone7> older bios, is it possible to vmount ubuntu iso?\
<kelone7> alright different scenario, if I get Lubuntu installed next to windows somehow, will it be easier to install a more complete ubuntu?
<k1l_> kelone7: "a more complete"?
<k1l_> kelone7: why dont you just install a full ubuntu from the start if you want a full ubuntu?
<kelone7> more "full-feaured"?  less "lightweight" than lubuntu? I can't get full ubuntu to work...maybe lxde would be easier to install on my older system..?
<nicomachus> what features do you need from ubuntu that lubuntu doesn't have?
<k1l_> kelone7: so you have a old system but want a non-lightweight system? that doesnt match really good
<kelone7> that's what I was asking... if it would make any difference having linux on the system first...warming it up so to say. but if it's a problem with my hardware then I guess it makes no difference
<gzcwnk> I use raspbian on a Pi its quite usuable
<k1l_> kelone7: that all is too much hypothetical. just make a ubuntu -live usb and boot from that
<unwizard> attempting to create a 14.04 usb boot; usb-creator-gtk errors out with "Failed to install the bootloader". I'm googling around now, and it doesn't look good
<kelone7> it won
<kelone7> it won't boot from live cd, thats the problem
<k1l_> kelone7: usb
<k1l_> unwizard: i just "dd" the iso to the usb. if there is an issue first make sure you md5sum check that iso
<kelone7> well... I'll have to root a tablet then and see if thats possible
<nicomachus> kelone7, what? why?
<k1l_> what?
<k1l_> kelone7: your not making any sense at all.
<kelone7> I dont have a usb drive, I was thinking I could use my tablet as usb drive
<k1l_> you cant
<unwizard> k1l_: where is the md5sum of the iso listed? It's not at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop that I can see
<nicomachus> well, that's not entirely true k1l_
<nicomachus> There IS an app on Xposed that lets you create a live partition that's bootable.
<nicomachus> but that's wayyyy too much trouble
<unwizard> guessing it's http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<kelone7> Ive tried it before halfway and I rooted it already, just gave up and bought dvds and now that wont work
<k1l_> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<k1l_> unwizard: might be a 14.04.3 iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.3/MD5SUMS
<AvatarA> eh md5sums... if somebody compromised the iso, they probably also compromised the sum files
<AvatarA> signature checking is mandatory if you're concerned about such things
<k1l_> AvatarA: its not about suspicous things, its about checking if the dowload was corrupted
<nicomachus> kelone7: a 4g usb drive is less than $10 at walmart
<nicomachus> it's good to have a live USB handy anyway
<kelone7> nicomachus: true.
<SirSeedsALot> Hello I'm in need of some assistance.
<SirSeedsALot> I'm wondering if I burned Ubuntu to my USB correctly
<SirSeedsALot> MBR Partition scheme,
<SirSeedsALot> and fat 32
<SirSeedsALot> is this correct?
<k1l_> SirSeedsALot: what program did you use?
<SirSeedsALot> RUFUS
<k1l_> that might be right then. is there an issue when booting?
<I_Go_By_The_NAME> i was trying to access the large hadron collider at CERN last week but my computer skill only grant me privilages to all data on CERN's internal Network, but I want to Turn the Experiment off, literally
<SirSeedsALot> I'm having some troubles installing Ubuntu on my new desktop and it's making me lose faith in Ubuntu. People have suggested it is because of WIFI dropouts
<SirSeedsALot> It boots correctly
<SirSeedsALot> but it just sticks at the installation screen forever :)
<SirSeedsALot> :(
<k1l_> I_Go_By_The_NAME: troll somewhere else please.
<SirSeedsALot> :)
<I_Go_By_The_NAME> just wanted to say thanks ubuntu for all the great ddos programs that run on her
<I_Go_By_The_NAME> amen
<SirSeedsALot> I'm in desperate need of help :(
<SirSeedsALot> because I need an operating system on my new PC
<SirSeedsALot> k1l_: Could you help me
<SirSeedsALot> so
<SirSeedsALot> basiclly when I boot into the usb
<SirSeedsALot> what do I do
<k1l_> SirSeedsALot: did ou md5sum the iso after download?
<SirSeedsALot> no
<k1l_> what hardware you got? does it need special kernel modes like nomodeset? does the live desktop without installing work?
<SirSeedsALot> one sec I'll see
<SirSeedsALot> :(
<SirSeedsALot> I don't know it said
<SirSeedsALot> failure to install now
<SirSeedsALot> I don't know what's going on
<xtyle> uhh guys whre ca i find the xhci_hcd driver on my system?
<SirSeedsALot> ok so k1l_ I'm trying to create a partition
<SirSeedsALot> what shoudl I do
<SirSeedsALot> to ensure it gets installed on the correct disk
<SirSeedsALot> please help someone :(
<SirSeedsALot> so far I have /dev/sda and underneath, free space
<SirSeedsALot> do I need to have any more partition
<SirSeedsALot> :(
<SirSeedsALot> hello
<k1l_> !partitioning | SirSeedsALot
<ubottu> SirSeedsALot: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<SirSeedsALot> ok
<SirSeedsALot> so when I click erase disk
<SirSeedsALot> and enter my time zone
<SirSeedsALot> it says
<SirSeedsALot> error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda1: Input/output error
<SirSeedsALot> what's up?
<k1l_> are you sure that disk is fine?
<SirSeedsALot> yes it's brand new
<SirSeedsALot> How can I wipe all the failed installations off and start fresh?
<SirSeedsALot> is there any way  to do this
<SirSeedsALot> I'm looking to totally erase what's on the disk all partitions and data, and start fresh installing ubuntu
<SirSeedsALot> hello
<k1l_> are you on installer or on live desktop now?
<SirSeedsALot> I'm on live desktop
<SirSeedsALot> like the try ubuntu without installing
<SirSeedsALot> I can reboot and enter the installer
<k1l_> open gparted, then make a new partitions table "msdos" there. that will erase all old partitions
<SirSeedsALot> so can you walk me step by step how to do that?
<SirSeedsALot> :D
<SirSeedsALot> I would be extremely obliged
<k1l_> sorry i cant. i am doing other stuff right now.
<k1l_> maybe someone other can
<SirSeedsALot> :(
<SirSeedsALot> sigh
<SirSeedsALot> is someone other on who can help me?
<SirSeedsALot> :3
<SirSeedsALot> how do I enter gparted?
<ItsMeLenny> i have my desktop connected to a laptop via ethernet and then its connected to a router via wifi, im wondering how i can port forward all ports on the laptop so that its like my computer is connected straight to the router (for the sake of server hosting and what not)
<SirSeedsALot> help please
<Gejt> SirSeedsALot: gparted is something that needs to be installed or run live
<flan_suse> Gejt: Either way.
<Hitechcg> ItsMeLenny: Bridge the Wi-Fi and Ethernet connections?
<Hitechcg> SirSeedsALot: Search 'gparted' in the dash
<staticsn0w> hia!
<Hitechcg> Also, you don't have to reboot to get to the installer. You can also search for that in the dash.
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Is there a way to list all the 20 (or something) latest installed packages? :)
<staticsn0w> I know this is gonna piss some people off if i dont ask before saying this, so may i say something about selling an ubuntu server? I dont know where else to go to sell it :/
<ItsMeLenny> Hitechcg, where abouts is the option for that do you know?
<Hitechcg> ItsMeLenny: http://askubuntu.com/questions/359856/share-wireless-internet-connection-through-ethernet
<ItsMeLenny> Hitechcg, at the moment its set so ethernet is "shared connection" and i can connect to the internet fine, just port forwarding stuff doesnt work
<Hitechcg> Oh. Your router supports UPnP, right?
<ItsMeLenny> Hitechcg, i believe so
<ItsMeLenny> but even when i set up port forwarding in the router, i cant get it to my desktop
<ItsMeLenny> it goes desktop -> laptop -> router, and the laptop seems to act as a barrier
<ItsMeLenny> also the router doesnt see my desktop, it only sees my laptop
<Gejt> staticsn0w: ebay, craigslist?
<staticsn0w> dont have physical pics of it
<staticsn0w> and ebay is a douch and doesnt accept my ZIP code
<Gejt> staticsn0w: /r/NetworkForSale perhaps, never used it though
<Gejt> staticsn0w: just looking at what is listed in homelab
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Is there a way to list all the 20 (or something) latest installed packages? :)
<staticsn0w> i hate reddit because it isnt  an instant reply kind of thing
<staticsn0w> unlike irc
<holucon> What is the easiest way to install ubuntu desktop on software raid?
<Gejt> staticsn0w: true, but most places you sell from won't be
<staticsn0w> i like irc the best
<holucon> Hardware raid keeps giving me the ??? ??? error message :(
<staticsn0w> i figure i could get someone to buy it on here
<staticsn0w> so can i say what is so good about the server
<staticsn0w> i just dont want to be yelled at by annoyed people lol
<noclac73> hello
<staticsn0w> hi
<lusr> hello good people. I've been trying to get latest ubuntu installed on a macbook, the trackpad(mouse) + keyboard is not even working in the installer, at all.. Does anyone know something that could solve this issue or do i just need to wait for it to be supported etc.. ?
<staticsn0w> try usb mouse and keyboard
<lusr> cant. No usb ports and if its not even working in live mode, it problably wont even work when installed..?
<lusr> no usb ports available @ the latest macbook
<lusr> just the one that im using for the bootable usb drive :S
<staticsn0w> thats why i hate mac hardware
<staticsn0w> ah
<staticsn0w> then get a usb hub
<holucon> lusr, get the adapter
<staticsn0w> and then plug everything in
<holucon> usb to usb type C, HDMI and usb type A adapter
<lusr> i have adapter, still same, the guy im installing it for doesnt wanna use external mouse+keyboard on the laptop
<holucon> Tell him to not use a fucking mac?
<staticsn0w> well its temporary
<lusr> do you have any ETA on that? :-) I'll tell him to wait.. :)
<staticsn0w> and tell him to check his fucking privilege,YOU are the one installing it, unless he is paying you he should deal with whatever ubuntu throws at him
<staticsn0w> lol
<lusr> it works like a charm in the older macbook pro's etc..:/ doesnt help me where i stand now heh
<staticsn0w> lol
<staticsn0w> for anyone interested in buying my server, here are the details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13613920/
<Hitechcg> Why are you selling it?
<lusr> tr0ll?
<staticsn0w> no use for it anymore
<staticsn0w> i dont want to see it go to waste
<staticsn0w> lusr no troll.
<Hitechcg> Why do you say unlimited storage?
<lusr> if someone asks me if i wanna buy a server i should get the hardware specs.. 20 bucks for what? renting it to use online? no hardware? :o .:O :) weird question <3
<staticsn0w> lusr
<staticsn0w> it wasnt my server
<staticsn0w> someone gave it to me
<staticsn0w> the SFTP login
<staticsn0w> and thats it
<staticsn0w> i used to use it a bunch and its super awesome
<lusr> so ur selling access to a server, not selling a server.. ?
<staticsn0w> yeah
 * lusr bitchslaps staticsn0w 
<lusr> :)))
<staticsn0w> sorry
<staticsn0w> im new to this....
<Hitechcg> Where's it physically hosted anyways>
<lusr> U wanna sell rooted axx? =)=)=) hoho
<lusr> feels, legit?! =)=)=))=
<staticsn0w> how can i prove its real
<k1l_> that talk better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic
<staticsn0w> ok!
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Is there a way to list all the 20 (or something) latest installed packages? :)
<lusr> aptitude <3
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: see /var/log/apt
<lusr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17012/is-it-possible-to-get-a-list-of-most-recently-installed-packages
<Hitechcg> grepping .bash_history? that's what I do lol
<lusr> > cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: /var/log/ must be your first place to go for the stuff you want to know :)
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: lusr: Okay, so /var/log/apt and /var/log/dpkg.log?
<VictoriaXOXO> Hitechcg: My bash history is deleted. :|
<Hitechcg> It wasn't a real suggestion.
<Hitechcg> ;)
<VictoriaXOXO> >:(
<lusr> open a terminal write cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "
<VictoriaXOXO> lusr: Okay.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: I think I deleted those logs... XD
<lusr> or just check the URL that i provided for you after 1 sec google! www.giyf.com is very nice too.. <3
<VictoriaXOXO> lusr: Awwww yisssss. That command worked. Can I get a longer list?
<VictoriaXOXO> lusr: Like make it longer with almost the same command?
<lusr> tr0llololol
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: you cant accidently remove those logs.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: so better tell the story what you did so we have a clue whats going on and how to solve that
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: No, but I checked it "by accident" last time I ran Bleachbit. :$
<k1l_> m(
<VictoriaXOXO> :(
<lusr> VictoriaXOXO: as long as u didnt wipe it... try http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/357/recover-your-deleted-files-in-ubuntu
<VictoriaXOXO> I thought it said !old! logs.
<VictoriaXOXO> lusr: Well, it doesn't really matter that much this time.
<k1l_> rule nr.1 dont run bleachbit. most people will delete stuff they dont know about and run into issues
<lusr> Mkay, thats just how u get what u asked for. :)
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Yes, I know all about that, but I'm careful. Except this last time. XD
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: BUT! Nothing broken, yet.
<VictoriaXOXO> lusr: I'm saving it.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: nothing of that is using much disk space or making your system slow. so no need to remove those.
<lusr> amen to that @ k1l_ <3
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Well, I mostly use it for the remove/clean tasks and to shred files. :)
<VictoriaXOXO> No, not mostly, only.
<lusr> i think VictoriaXOXO is secretly writing 0day mainframe rootkits for big computas!
<VictoriaXOXO> :D
<Gejt> VictoriaXOXO: why not just use shred to shred files?
<VictoriaXOXO> Gejt: Because I don't know about shred. :|
<lusr> i know nothing coz i dont use google!!!1 oneone
<lusr> I just have one thing 2 say.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdTucUya9YE konichiwa!
<VictoriaXOXO> lusr: Are you using Google or is Google using you? Dundundu. ;o)
<lusr> VictoriaXOXO: We use eachother <3
<VictoriaXOXO> lusr: XD
<lusr> btw, + %20 on that.. should be 2 words!
<gp5st> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/rolo.1.html does this still exist in the apt repo?
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: How would I get a executable file in a folder inside some other folder to become a working icon (shortcut) on my taskbar? :/
<DaddyEric> mklink ?
<DaddyEric> if you google you will find out faster than waiting
<DaddyEric> .g link an executable in ubuntu
<Dat> hrmm i think timeshift might be a good backup tool
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: How do I make a taskbar shortcut icon point to an executable inside some random folder?
<MrCollins> Trying to install TeamSpeak3 on ubuntu and I keep getting this error when i enter the command sudo update-rc.d teamspeak3 defaults  *this error: insserv: warning: script 'K01teamspeak3' missing LSB tags and overrides
<MrCollins> insserv: warning: script 'K01teamspeak' missing LSB tags and overrides
<MrCollins> insserv: warning: script 'teamspeak3' missing LSB tags and overrides
<MrCollins> insserv: warning: script 'teamspeak' missing LSB tags and overrides
<Gejt> VictoriaXOXO: https://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<VictoriaXOXO> Gejt: Okay, will read.
<Gejt> Dat: have you tried rsync?
<joral> I am trying to get opencl functional in 14.04LTS on my a8 apu.  Everything I have tried so far has either not worked at all, or worked for a brief period then crashed the system.  Can anyone recommend how to get fglrx installed with functional opencl?
<Dat> Gejt: yes but timeshift seems to use rsync as a back in and can also setup crontabs
<VictoriaXOXO> Gejt: Uhh. Is this for Unity only?
<Dat> ofcourse I could create an rsync script and setup the manual crontabs myself
<Dat> but timeshift gives that a nice interface
<Gejt> Dat: ah, I assumed you were just looking for something as opposed to something specific
<Gejt> Dat: I haven't tried timeshift
<Dat> Gejt: ahh gotcha
<Gejt> VictoriaXOXO: yes, it's a similar process for other options
<VictoriaXOXO> Gejt: I don't get it.
<VictoriaXOXO> Too hard.
<johnjelinek> hihi all
<johnjelinek> how's it going?
<johnjelinek> I have a problem, when I try to start a job $(initctl start syncthing) it fails: `Dec  1 23:18:12 ubuntu kernel: [18131.837454] init: Failed to spawn syncthing main process: unable to find setuid user`
<johnjelinek> `user` is the name of the user I'm logged in with
<johnjelinek> $(id user) `uid=1000(user) gid=1000(user) groups=1000(user),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),110(lpadmin),111(sambashare),999(docker)`
<johnjelinek> any ideas?
<tyiopxer> Is linux still for hippies
<DaddyEric> not its also for people who actually KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING with computers
<DaddyEric> QUASSEL?
<MrCollins> Trying to install TeamSpeak3 on ubuntu and I keep getting this error when i enter the command sudo update-rc.d teamspeak3 defaults  *this error: insserv: warning: script 'K01teamspeak3' missing LSB tags and override insserv: warning: script 'K01teamspeak' missing LSB tags and overrides insserv: warning: script 'teamspeak3' missing LSB tags and overrides insserv: warning: script 'teamspeak'
<MrCollins> missing LSB tags and overrides
<lusr> MrCollins: what did google say?
<lusr> I think google said something like this... http://forum.teamspeak.com/threads/57359-insserv-reports-an-error
<tubaman> MrCollins: those might just be warnings... are the start and kill scripts in your rc dirs?
<Herp> yeah
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm trying to create an iso with brasero from a dvd, and it says the data size is too large for the disc even with overburn, but I'm not trying to  copy to a disc?
<Seven_Six_Two> and have over 100GB free
<b3ttyb00p>   ♿
<lusr> Seven_Six_Two: stop copying warez m8!
<b3ttyb00p> are you downloading porn?
<Herp> :D
<b3ttyb00p>   ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿  ♿
<Seven_Six_Two> no, I'm not downloading. I'm trying to create a dvd image from a dvd
<Seven_Six_Two> that I bought
<lusr> so u can share it to the world illegal?
<MrCollins> google? i have been googling...
<Herp> oh u want burn to DVD?
<Seven_Six_Two> lusr, is that your concern? I'm allowed to back up, so mind your accusations.
<lusr> MrCollins: i gave u the answer @ the link from google braah =)
<Seven_Six_Two> no, I don't want to burn. I want to CREATE A ISO FROM A DVD
<lusr> Seven_Six_Two: giyf m8 <3
<Herp> oh
<tubaman> Seven_Six_Two: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=mydvdimage.iso
<Seven_Six_Two> tubaman, I did that already
<Seven_Six_Two> lusr, f off
<Seven_Six_Two> tubaman, I'm trying a different method, because dd didn't do a good job, and there was serious corruption.
<lusr> Seven_Six_Two: behave kiddo.
<Seven_Six_Two> lusr, I am, stop trolling.
<Seven_Six_Two> lusr, if you don't want to be helpful, maybe go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lusr> Seven_Six_Two: im not trolling. I told you to use google, beacuse GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND. Please LEARN this. http://www.GiYF.com
<somsip> !goole | lusr (we do not just point people at google in this channel)
<lusr> because..
<Seven_Six_Two> that's against ubuntu community standards or whatever.
<somsip> !google | lusr
<ubottu> lusr: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Herp> lest check google
<lusr> somsip: why not use google before asking stupid questions that takes energy and focus from other people? I bet u dont even wash your own clothes.. its common sense :)
<Herp> hahahaha
<lusr> its not even hard..
<Seven_Six_Two> what's not hard? you already know what my problem is?
<somsip> lusr: channel guidelines. Simple as that. Accept them and stay, or go
<lusr> todays kids... my go0o0o0od =)
<lusr> yeah yeah nvm.
<somsip> Seven_Six_Two: get back to your issue and use /ignore if you need to
<tubaman> Seven_Six_Two: weird I never ended up with a corrupted iso using dd
<Herp> Slow
<Seven_Six_Two> tubaman, I used dd yesterday successfully. I know it can work.
<Seven_Six_Two> somsip, thanks.
<Seven_Six_Two> I googled it, and I get lots of results about brasero giving me the message I got when trying to burn a dvd, but that's not what I'm trying to do.
<Herp> how to use ettercap?
<lusr> Seven_Six_Two: have you tried another program? copy protection? etc etc
<somsip> !info ettercap | Herp (if it's not found, it's not supported here)
<ubottu> Herp (if it's not found, it's not supported here): Package ettercap does not exist in wily
<Seven_Six_Two> I used dd on the same dvd, so I don't think there is any, or maybe handbrake gets rid of it when I encode?
<daftykins> Seven_Six_Two: handbrake decrypts yes, so if it's a film you're trying to image up... that may complicate matters. Also, the notion that you can legally backup actually only applies to software.
<lusr> daftykins: I LOVE YOU.
<Seven_Six_Two> daftykins, I see what you mean. but the copying isn't the problem, it's circumventing the digital lock, and I don't see anything about just software here:  http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/c-42/page-20.html
<lusr> I think Seven_Six_Two just wanna find excuses to do something illegal :D
<lusr> Its a question of moral.
<Seven_Six_Two> and apparently doesn't apply for cd to cd copies of music?
<daftykins> lusr: shut up and go annoy another channel
<chrismahn> wheres all the hot momas :)
<lusr> daftykins: dont forget ur medications today <3
<somsip> !girls | chrismahn
<ubottu> chrismahn: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Seven_Six_Two> lusr, this channel isn't for you to judge morals. I'm not a newbie, and not an idiot, so you're just being annoying.
<lusr> Seven_Six_Two: ditto.
<daftykins> the legality of it makes it a nasty topic really for here on freenode
<somsip> Seven_Six_Two: use /ignore or take it to pm
<Seven_Six_Two> daftykins, I understand. I'm not asking for help circumventing csss
<mstreet> morality has nothing to do with legality...
<JakeTheAfroPedob> hi guys
<chrismahn> im looking for a nerdy girl to talk nerdy to me
<daftykins> but that's what you just said is probably the problem?
<lusr> Seven_Six_Two: ps. dont click at any links you dont know.. It may happen to be a metasploit running in the background, cause u R an assh0le =)
<JakeTheAfroPedob> i need some help
<mstreet> hi
<JakeTheAfroPedob> this thing is driving me nuts
<Seven_Six_Two> but if you think my problem might be related to it, I get that
<JakeTheAfroPedob> i have reinstalled my ubuntu cause i fucked it up the last time
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<JakeTheAfroPedob> sorry
<JakeTheAfroPedob> what i was trying to say is that
<JakeTheAfroPedob> i have a SSD 120gb where i have my dual boot
<daftykins> stop pressing enter, type out a FULL sentence
<JakeTheAfroPedob> sorry again
<chrismahn> i have a series question has anyone ever talked to nixie pixel
<MrCollins> lusr: how do i change the bin/bash file
<MrCollins> in that example?
<daftykins> !ot | chrismahn leave here
<ubottu> chrismahn leave here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JakeTheAfroPedob> i have a 120gb ssd where my dual boot is. Now i have mistakenly installed ubuntu into my 2tb hdd mistakenly having it to boot from there,when i entered the live boot usb to format the partiition i don t seem to be able to. I cant find a way to format the installation and reinstall
<lusr> its the first line in the file, u should not change /bin/bash-file, just in the script as showed! :)
<lusr> @ MrCollins
<MrCollins> change with nano?
<lusr> Sure.
<lusr> pico/nano/vim whatever you wanna use! =)
<JakeTheAfroPedob> it gives me a root partition and a swap not allowing me to continue, in that way i also do not have any /boot partition cause root is taking up everything
<JakeTheAfroPedob> and i cant seem to resize that root partition
<lusr> JakeTheAfroPedob: use live cd?
<JakeTheAfroPedob> live usb but yeah i unmoiunted and formatted that partition using live usb , rebooted again and now it still shows me the root partition is there. Taking up 1.9tb
<JakeTheAfroPedob> 1.96 to be exact swap takes up the remaining 0.03 none for boot living me in a limbo
<daftykins> JakeTheAfroPedob: "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lusr> daftykins: dirty netcat lover. :))
<chrismahn> man this more boring then watching my grandma walk or tell a story
<JakeTheAfroPedob> nc: getaddrinfo:Name or service not known
<daftykins> ugh
<daftykins> JakeTheAfroPedob: "cat /etc/issue"
<JakeTheAfroPedob> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<MrCollins> lusr i dont see services in init.d
<gav> chu: Don't be a voyeur
<daftykins> JakeTheAfroPedob: is this your live session or your install?
<JakeTheAfroPedob> live session
<JakeTheAfroPedob> i cant go into install cause of the grub failure
<daftykins> JakeTheAfroPedob: ok; "sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<JakeTheAfroPedob> ok done
<JakeTheAfroPedob> do i run the previous lines now?>
<daftykins> it would've produced a URL if it was.
<daftykins> one you paste here...
<MannyLNJ> Help please. Still trying to setup OpenVPN. Followed https://github.com/Nyr/openvpn-install I have the <user>.ovpn copied to my ubuntu laptop but have no idea what to do next.
<daftykins> open it with network manager, pretty sure you asked this a couple of days ago - that's not very good progress :)
<somsip> MannyLNJ: test with "sudo openvpn --config <user>/ovpn"
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, I did ask a few days ago. I can't get network manager to open it
<Seven_Six_Two> MannyLNJ, you use the ovpn file to create a new openvpn connection in your network manager. if you don't see that option, you need to install the networkmanager-openvpn package
<JakeTheAfroPedob> daftykins : Errors encountered while processing man-db
<MrCollins> lusr i dont see services in init.d
<JakeTheAfroPedob> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<daftykins> JakeTheAfroPedob: put the whole output in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<JakeTheAfroPedob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13616297/
<MannyLNJ> Seven_Six_Two, I get Unable to locate package networkmanager-openvpn
<daftykins> JakeTheAfroPedob: you've got another program open for managing packages, close that then repeat
<JakeTheAfroPedob> yeah the installiation from live usb was open
<samsamsam> Hi. I just copied an executable in the /usr/local/bin/ directory but i cant execute that program wothout running sudo. Why is that?
<daftykins> permissions i'd bet
<JakeTheAfroPedob> paste.ubuntu.com/13616359/
<Seven_Six_Two> MannyLNJ, try    sudo apt-cache search openvpn
<Seven_Six_Two> MannyLNJ, it should be in the returned list, maybe with another hyphen
<daftykins> JakeTheAfroPedob: so you want the 2TB HDD to be blank?
<JakeTheAfroPedob> yes. I want Ubuntu to be installed there but booted from the 120gb ssd
<daftykins> JakeTheAfroPedob: nah, 120GB is too small to keep an ubuntu boot beside Windows imo.
<samsamsam> @daftykins My file has rwx------ other files have rwxrwxr-x. How can i change that?
<daftykins> samsamsam: sudo chmod 775 /path/to/file
<JakeTheAfroPedob> daftykins: can i have grub over there then?
<gav> daftykins: To match those other files, it would be 775
<daftykins> JakeTheAfroPedob: that'd be a waste too; anyway "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=2M count=1" then reboot
<samsamsam> @daftykins Thanks :D
<daftykins> gav: :O that's why i chose it ;D
<gav> daftykins: I see. ;)
<gav> Oh m( I thought you had typed 755 for some reason.
<JakeTheAfroPedob> daftykins: is there a space in between zero and of?
<Hitechcg> yes
<MannyLNJ> Seven_Six_Two and daftykins I do have network-manager-openvpn so it must be a user (me) error
<daftykins> it's written how i wrote it
<Seven_Six_Two> MannyLNJ, can you create a new openvpn connection by left or right clicking your network manager
<Seven_Six_Two> MannyLNJ, I'm not using unity or ubuntu, otherwise I'd send you a screenshot.
<MannyLNJ> Seven_Six_Two, yes I can, except save is greyed out
<Seven_Six_Two> JakeTheAfroPedob, "if" is In File (or something like that) and "of" is Out File
<Seven_Six_Two> MannyLNJ, can you restore? that's where you'd load your file
<Seven_Six_Two> MannyLNJ, or "import vpn"
<MannyLNJ> Seven_Six_Two, I can. I imoport the file and is has the IP of my other system in Gateway and save is greyed out
<JakeTheAfroPedob> daftykins: its working now
<gso> Anyone else seen AccellMethod uxa being extremly slow under Ubuntu 15.10 on intel cards?  A site like www.pingdom.com renders the machine unusable due to X11 taking all resources (In firefox only, not in chrome).... Other AccellMethods does not have this issue, but - fonts are renders incorrectly in firefox then :/
<Seven_Six_Two> MannyLNJ, interesting. Unfortunately that's all I can do, since my system is different
<JakeTheAfroPedob> daftykins: Thanks a lot
<daftykins> np
<MannyLNJ> Seven_Six_Two, could I be missing files? All I have from that script is a file called elevyubuntu.ovpn
<darkside86> Does anyone else have issues with Java2D games even with the Oracle JRE 8 (x64) on 15.10? even with closed nvidia driver?
<daftykins> i think i can count on an amputee's hand how many java 2D games i play
<Seven_Six_Two> MannyLNJ, I don't think so. the ovpn file should have all of your connection info and certs. maybe not everything is in the ovpn that should be
<joral> ok, so I have successfully installed fglrx-updates and clinfo reports properly, I am now having an issue building against opencl which appears to be due to the absence of the amd-app-sdk. Does anyone know if the sdk is included in another package?
<daftykins> MannyLNJ + Seven_Six_Two - cat the .ovpn and look for the keys
<daftykins> an inline .ovpn will have them, if not, you need other files to make a connection
<runner55> I need some help booting from DVD
<daftykins> ok?
<daftykins> what's up?
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, I see an entry that starts <key> then -----BEGIN PRIV ATE KEY-----
<runner55> I changed boot order and nothing. checksum passes
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: yep should be 3 of those
<daftykins> runner55: on the downloaded ISO, what about the burn? did it verify?
<daftykins> is the optical drive known good?
<runner55> burn verified, optical drive good
<daftykins> what's the target system? laptop/desktop? recent/old?
<MannyLNJ> Seven_Six_Two, and daftykins I see a ca, cert, and key sections
<daftykins> yep that's the minimum, so i think you need to wrestle with network manager a bit more
<runner55> desktop pc, originally win7, updated win 10 pre uefi I believe
<daftykins> runner55: custom build or branded?
<runner55> branded hp
<daftykins> usually one-time boot menus are better than messing with boot order
<daftykins> so you probably want F9, F10 or F11
<joral> runner55, assuming same basic bios, my hp is esc for menu then f9
<joral> of course i'm stuck in efi land
<runner55> okay I will try that and be back with results
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, I can't think of anything else to try
<daftykins> one of my fellow volunteers recently claimed that NM can open these profiles directly, i'm a bit shocked you can't find it
<daftykins> is this 14.04.3 ?
<MannyLNJ> I get an import option but then save is greyed out. 14.04.1 is the version
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: then update, that's out of date.
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, sudo apt-get update doesn't find anything
<daftykins> that's because update only updates package lists, you then have to run "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, thank you. Now it's pulling down new files.
<detly> could someone please remind me what the ubuntu installer program is named? not apt, but the package that's installed on live distros/installer media to start the "install ubuntu" process?
<daftykins> you should really have been having the update manager pop up nagging for these to be installed, too
<daftykins> ubiquity
<detly> daftykins: thanks!
<joral> before I pass the point of no return installing from amd's installer, does anyone know if the AMD-APP-SDK is available in repo
<Macdaddy_Linux> howdy
<daftykins> joral: search.
<H_0_1> Hello!
<Macdaddy_Linux> How do I move the window buttons to the left on the Gnome desktop?
<joral> daftykins, I have. Its not there by that name, but I know that amd's fglrx installer comes with it so I'm surprised that none of the fglrx packages provided it. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't there by another name
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, I just ssh;d into my other ubuntu system and am updating it also
<daftykins> joral: just make sure you purge all fglrx before installing AMD's own, if you're using the driver and all
<joral> daftykins, I'm not.  I have opencl up and running but not the sdk to compile against
<daftykins> wat
<daftykins> nevermind then, you go nuts ;)
<RonWhoCares> Is it possible to open 2 instances of 'Cheese'?  I have 2 web cams and would like to capture 2 feeds at the same time
<daftykins> sounds like a case of the wrong tool for the job
<RonWhoCares> We talked a few days ago.  I tried VLC Media Center.  It worked fine the first day.  The 2nd day the audio - video was out of sync by about 4 seconds
<daftykins> did we? doesn't ring a bell
<daftykins> oh unless it was the raw capture playback one
<RonWhoCares> yes
<RonWhoCares> Remember the video not playing in VLC
<RonWhoCares> and you giving me a command line
<joral> RonWhoCares, don't know if it helps but I have been using kodi (formerly xbmc) to watch cable on my capture card. It has tons of plugins for various sources.
<daftykins> it would not do multiple camera feeds ;)
<Macdaddy_Linux> I'm trying to figure out how to move the window buttons to the left in Gnome.
<daftykins> yeah, looks like no gnome users.
<Macdaddy_Linux> <----
<joral> daftykins, ah. I thought it might have a multiplexer plugin that would get the job done. I've never looked into it before thought :P
<SeriouslyLaugh> Macdaddy_Linux gnome-tweak-tool should work
<SeriouslyLaugh> under Windows IIRC
<SeriouslyLaugh> haven't used it in a while though
<Macdaddy_Linux> SeriouslyLaugh: not there
<RonWhoCares> OHHH!
<RonWhoCares> I just figured it out
<jsav> Is there a way one can access HFI partitions for Mac OSX while running ubuntu?
<RonWhoCares> I can run "Cheese".  Then I can run "Cheese" as an administrator
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, rebooting now, Wish me luck
<RonWhoCares> and record 2 video feeds
<MannyLNJ> RonWhoCares, I think it's safer to make 2 users cheese1 and cheese2 and do it that way
<badbodh> RonWhoCares, as root = bad idea
<daftykins> root, this isn't Windows ;)
<RonWhoCares> :/
<RonWhoCares> Cheese just crashed when I tried to record
<SeriouslyLaugh> Macdaddy_Linux gnome-tweak-tool is just a GUI for dconf-editor -- i believe you can relocate the close buttons using the command line but I don't know exact how off the top of my head
<badbodh> SeriouslyLaugh, what's the story ? i'm on gnome
<SeriouslyLaugh> badbodh Macdaddy_Linux would like to move relocate their window controls
<badbodh> SeriouslyLaugh, yeah. not happening. mutter doesn;t do that. compiz(unity) and muffin(cinnamon) has that feature. xfwm4 too. not mutter
<SeriouslyLaugh> thank very much for that info badbodh -- Macdaddy_Linux please see badbodh's comment
<badbodh> Macdaddy_Linux, mutter = gnome-shell's window manager.
<badbodh> just be happy that gnome now provides minimize button xD
<Macdaddy_Linux> badbodh: http://imgur.com/8fPgDsg
<badbodh> Macdaddy_Linux, http://uploadpie.com/73jzv
<Hitechcg> Honestly root is closer to the SYSTEM account in Windows, not the Administrator
<badbodh> what's your gnome version ?
<badbodh> System:    Host: rustbucket Kernel: 4.2.6-1-MANJARO x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop: Gnome 3.18.3
<badbodh>            Distro: ManjaroLinux 15.09 Bellatrix
<daftykins> Hitechcg: wiped that drive yet?
<badbodh> Macdaddy_Linux, i haven't messed with it, probably won't anyway.
<Macdaddy_Linux> badbodh: my dconf-editor layout looks different.
<badbodh> Macdaddy_Linux, i'm on 3.18, yours is probably older version. you don;t have that feature for now.
<Macdaddy_Linux> badbodh: I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 15.10
<badbodh> 3.16 ?
<Hitechcg> daftykins: Not yet, but I have a plan. (Switch my netbook hard drive with a spare laptop SATA drive, boot the netbook to a live USB, then ethernet transfer all the stuff.)
<Macdaddy_Linux> I dunno.
<badbodh> Macdaddy_Linux, control center > details > overview
<Macdaddy_Linux> 3.16
<badbodh> wait for next ubuntu version then :) my original reply stands - you can't do it
<Hitechcg> Hold on a sec, are you CERTAIN that that number actually means 767 bad sectors? Apparently Seagate does screwy stuff with their SMART attributes.
<badbodh> Macdaddy_Linux, i just noticed you were looking in the wrong place. it's in org.gnome.desktop.wm, not org.gnome.mutter
<badbodh> i confuse composting and window manager all the time. my bad
<Hitechcg> composting
<Macdaddy_Linux> I think I see it but still a little confused. http://imgur.com/KDMGMKO
<Macdaddy_Linux> badbodh: ^
<badbodh> Macdaddy_Linux, you found it. now play with it. i don;t know how it works. burn thy booty thyself
<Macdaddy_Linux> I did it :D
<Macdaddy_Linux> thanks badbodh
<badbodh> have fun
<JesusSaurus> Oi govna's!
<badbodh> oi myte
<JesusSaurus> oioioioi! *stomps boots in a circle dance*
<linux> hello everyone!!
<badbodh> sodd off pip. here 'em support channels
<JesusSaurus> hello lineux
<JesusSaurus> >:|
<Macdaddy_Linux> The mouse is more often on the left side so controls on the left make more sense to me.
<badbodh> yabber in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JesusSaurus> is there really an ubuntu offtopc
<somsip> !ot | JesusSaurus
<ubottu> JesusSaurus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<flappynerd> are the repos down right now?
<JesusSaurus> and i do have questions
<somsip> flappynerd: which one - there are many
<somsip> JesusSaurus: then ask
<flappynerd> us.archive.ubuntu.com is pretty much non-responsive as far as I can tell
<JesusSaurus> you know what fuck you faggots im going back to rizon
<badbodh> flappynerd, try other mirrors
<flappynerd> the rest of my internet seems fine
<linux> you guys who is android developer
<flappynerd> badbodh, how do I specify that when using sudo apt-get install
<somsip> flappynerd: for reference and next time - http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/us.archive.ubuntu.com
<flappynerd> linux, probably someone in #android
<badbodh> flappynerd, in control panel look for something like "software sources" or "software properties"
<linux> all rigth ,thanks
<somsip> linux: this is ubuntu support so ask elsewhere
<badbodh> on first tab itself you can select another mirror
<gnudoo419> Hey guise, how do I enable a service in Upstart? My apache2 service isn't starting on bootup on Ubuntu 14.04.
<somsip> gnudoo419: how did you install it? It should enable on boot automatically
<badbodh> somsip, "sudo service blahblah enable" ?
<somsip> badbodh: gnudoo419 ^^^
<CupricReki> Running Octoprint on a raspberry pi and getting stuttering when I load the webpage, can this be contributed to a high baud rate?
<gnudoo419> somsip: long story, the machine had nginx on it before think it got disabled
<somsip> CupricReki: in what way is that to do with ubuntu?
<CupricReki> whooops
<CupricReki> wrong channel
<CupricReki> my bad
<daftykins> slightly :P
<somsip> gnudoo419: if you havent installed from the repo, I'd suggest purging it and reinstalling it correctly. May be worth checking /var/log/apache2/error.log first for obvious things though
<somsip> CupricReki: fair enough
<gnudoo419> badbodh: you're thinking systemd style, service apache2 enable isn't valid
<badbodh> gnudoo419, i don;t know the exact name of the service. hence wrote blahblah. for systemd its "systemctl enable blahblah"
<gnudoo419> somsip: it fires up no problem with service apache2 start
<badbodh> see the difference ?
<gnudoo419> badbodh: I know that, I'm saying "enable" isn't a command
<gnudoo419> gnome saying
<runner55> I tried to install with wubi through a virtual drive and I got quite the error list
<runner55> ACPI PCC probe failed?
<badbodh> gnudoo419, aye. my bad :D , that's only for start/stop. https://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services#19324
<somsip> gnudoo419: have a look through here - not sure how up to date it is though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<daftykins> runner55: we do not support WUBI, don't use it
<daftykins> runner55: that error doesn't matter
<runner55> is it bc of the errors?
<gnudoo419> badbodh: somsip: thanks guys, I feared you guys would point me back to those docs.
<somsip> gnudoo419: and on 14.04 here and have a /etc/default/apache2 file so maybe that's been moved/renamed
<daftykins> runner55: no WUBI is just an abomination
<daftykins> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<badbodh> gnudoo419, if docs don;t work, you messed it elsewhere :)
<runner55> argh
<gnudoo419> badbodh: no u
<badbodh> gnudoo419, ?
<goddard> when i plug my xbox one controller into my system it crashs ubuntu
<goddard> what can i do ?
<gracious> hi,budy,does anyone knows how to see the hardware information on ubuntu
<somsip> gnudoo419: sudo lshw
<badbodh> goddard, did you install 'xboxdrv' thingy ? many have suffered
<SeriouslyLaugh> the application hardinfo is decent if you want a GUI, gracious
<goddard> badbodh: no haven't tried that
<goddard> badbodh: but it shouldn't crash ubuntu with out without it right?
<badbodh> goddard, is xbox controller linux compatible ?
 * badbodh giggles
<goddard> badbodh: its an xbox one controller and i am not trying to play a game with it i am just trying to plug it in with out it crashing ubuntu
<badbodh> goddard, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<SeriouslyLaugh> goddard define crashing -- what are the symptoms? just unresponsiveness?
<goddard> badbodh: it isn't a xbox 360 controller
<goddard> SeriouslyLaugh: everything locks up
<Hitechcg> daftykins: Aha, "The change of the mentioned attribute (196 Reallocation event count) is completely normal for some particular Seagate models, especially (but not limited to) hard disks used in some Lenovo notebooks - as they have special firmware which uses this value for other purposes, not to indicate real problems."
<daftykins> that's rubbish
<daftykins> plus the SMART data had other issues
<goddard> SeriouslyLaugh: i plug the controller in and 2 or 3 seconds later the entire system is LOCKED the mouse doesn't even work
<n-iCe> Hello, my .mx repos have issues I think, don't download any package, what can I do? is there a way to automatically move them to usa repos?
<daftykins> Hitechcg: i don't see how you hope to learn when all you do is try and disprove things people tell you instead of get the job done.
<somsip> Hitechcg: is this still the laptop/harddrive issues from yesterday?
<badbodh> goddard, https://tinyurl.com/j323ta3
<daftykins> somsip: yep, kids in denial
<somsip> daftykins: thought it was the same nick :-/
<badbodh> crash is expected if you plug-in an unsupported device. xorg handles everything, if X crashes, everything crashes
<goddard> badbodh: no that is not to be expected
<goddard> badbodh: you can plug in unknown usb devices that doesn't mean your system should crash
<runner55> is it possible to install from a virtual mount drive? from windows?
<Hitechcg> Yes. But I honestly think it would makes a lot more since if Lenovo uses that for something else. a) Lenovo sucks, and b) this computer was brand new when I got it in August
<somsip> Hitechcg: these are both issues for you to address with Lenovo or the supplier
<badbodh> goddard, which kernel are you on ?
<goddard> 14.04
<daftykins> Hitechcg: again, you're a kid with no experience, stop fighting the evidence.
<badbodh> so that's 3.something, run "uname -a" in terminal
<goddard> 3.19.0-37-generic
<daftykins> Hitechcg: anyway, further discussion in ##hardware since that's off topic.
<daftykins> plus i don't enjoy seeing dead horses getting beaten
<badbodh> goddard, you need newer kernel for that. https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/1a48ff81b3912be5fadae3fafde6c2f632246a4c says kernel 4.4
<badbodh> and 4.4 is not stable yet
<goddard> badbodh: yeah but that is to use the xinput functions
<goddard> badbodh: i dont want to use that
<goddard> badbodh: i just want to be able to plug it in and access it myself using libusb
<goddard> badbodh: how can i make ubuntu not freak out when i plug the controller in?
<badbodh> goddard, you could run "dmseg" and see where it fails. that will help you pinpoint the problem.
<badbodh> *dmesg
<badbodh> also look into .xsession-errors in your home
<daftykins> *X
<Hitechcg> Dude, how is what I *quoted* not evidence? Your evidence is one number. I agree that you have more years of experience than I've been alive. But I'm not an idiot. You don't know everything.
<badbodh> daftykins, *x on my system -.-
<Hitechcg> http://www.users.on.net/~fzabkar/HDD/Seagate_SER_RRER_HEC.html  <<< see what I mean about screwy stuff? I actually already decoded all the huge numbers and they're  actually normal
<daftykins> Hitechcg: more than one number, now leave and talk about it in a relevant channel, thanks.
<goddard> badbodh: yeah no help
<goddard> badbodh: just says new device
<goddard> badbodh: the end
<badbodh> well, xbox = microsoft, ask them for support :P
<Hitechcg> What other numbers besides IDs 1, 5, and 187 do you mean anyways?
<badbodh> you could try the 360 link i gave you, no guarantees though
<badbodh> for troubleshooting purpose, you could boot into a live xubuntu and plug in the device, see if it crashes
<SeriouslyLaugh> goddard do you happen to have a game running while you plug the controller in?
<Thaurwylth> Hey. I bought a HP Pro Tablet 408, 8" with 2 GB 64 GB and an Intel Z series x86 processor. It has Win 8.1 with W10 upgrade available. I also bought an additional microSDXC card and a portable mini keyboard. I have the intention to haxxor this into a Linux dual boot, backup plan is to leave it as is, as a W10 machine. The guys at the store scared me a little by telling that some tablet HW is sort of hard coded in a way that ...
<SeriouslyLaugh> or is everything closed goddard
<Thaurwylth> ... even though it's basically a W10 environment with x86 HW, there are still some things that the user cannot control normally. E.g. some tablets might have restrictions for the native HD partition. They also refused to make any statement whether this would be true for a HP Pro or not. Some more high-end tablets, I hear, do not have these restrictions. So do you guys know beforehand whether I'll be able to repartition the ...
<Thaurwylth> ... disk, possibly on the fly with the W8.1/W10 already residing there, then start installing, say, Lubuntu there? Note that I do know that Ubuntu Touch should be only available on Android machines, I will install simply L/Xubuntu Desktop here.
<goddard> SeriouslyLaugh: no games
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok
<goddard> SeriouslyLaugh: just a terminal open
<goddard> if I plug the controller in and then lsusb it just hangs until the entire system crashes
<daftykins> Thaurwylth: i'd say it's a mistake to even try, 64GB is pitiful
<goddard> or rather locks up
<Thaurwylth> I calculated it beforehand and 64 GB will be fine for L or X.
<I-am-Groot> Hello... I was wondering if its possible to get logon fails information so that when someone tries to login in into my PC but fails for 2 times, the 3 time a script runs and lets say delete some files and reboot the PC. The reason why i would want it to reboot is because i have Dell's secure manager setup so the person would be stuck without any chance of using the PC. Is this possible?
<SeriouslyLaugh> goddard apologies for making you repeat yourself, but reading the logs is trick since this is such an active channel. is this an xbox one controller?
<SeriouslyLaugh> tricky*
<Thaurwylth> Also these 'mistake to even try' comments are extremely frustrating, I myself will know what I'll be happy with and other than that we should really restrict ourselves to what's actually technically possible.
<Thaurwylth> Also, does someone happen to know beforehand whether these HP Pro tablets are MBR booting or UEFI booting?
<I-am-Groot> Hello
 * nikneym slaps anto around a bit with a large fishbot
<SeriouslyLaugh> goddard disregard, i see where you said this is an xbox one controller above. never used that before so i can't assist.
<runner55> can I install from a virtual mount in win 10?
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: yes it's called fail2ban
<I-am-Groot> Cool
<daftykins> runner55: no. the media _MUST_ be booted.
<I-am-Groot> Is this fail2ban a program?
<daftykins> it's certainly not a fruit
<somsip> !info fail2ban | I-am-Groot
<ubottu> I-am-Groot: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (wily), package size 221 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<daftykins> nor is it a sport
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<badbodh> i think it's a rainbow
<somsip> I-am-Groot: one of the supplied filter scripts is for excessive logins (ssh) but the actions it takes do things like blocks the IP so the user cannot try again, and sends emails to notify the sys admin as such. You will have to write something yourself if you want it to reboot or some such
<Hitechcg> Even if I do zero the disk, what do you think will be accomplished besides finding any bad sectors? Wouldd the diagnostics tests have not already looked for those?
<I-am-Groot> OOkay... but after doing a quick search..i found out its usually used for ssh and apache
<somsip> I-am-Groot:  it can be used to watch any log for any pattern of characters and take any action
<I-am-Groot> oookay
<daftykins> Hitechcg: learn to take a hint. OFF. TOPIC.
<I-am-Groot> So will this fail2ban take action before the machine logs in or after it has logged in
<somsip> I-am-Groot: when a pattern is identified in the log and the pattern has been seen a specified number of times or more
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<somsip> SeriouslyLaugh: so in auth.log, it can track for something like 'login from X.X.X.X failed'
<I-am-Groot> Does the progam output to a log or something?
<somsip> I-am-Groot: yes - /var/log/fail2ban.log
<I-am-Groot> You know... something i can use as a trigger to have my script reboot the pc
<I-am-Groot> kk
<darkside86> does OpenJDK ever work with the Ubuntu 15.10 stock sound system (PulseAudio i'm guessing?) i had to use Oracle's JRE to run a jar i made in Windows.
<somsip> I-am-Groot: filter files match patterns in log files against a jail.local file which defines # or attempts, ban times, etc. Triggered filters call actions which do stuff, like send emails and (potentially) reboot
<somsip> *of attempts
<I-am-Groot> OOkay....
<somsip> I-am-Groot: read up on it - the wiki is decent. A bit offtopic for here to go in depth
<I-am-Groot> Thanks guys
<I-am-Groot> u have helped much
<I-am-Groot> I will research more
<I-am-Groot> Also, i have one last question tho
<I-am-Groot> In most BIOS, there is a n option to lock the HDD with a password
<I-am-Groot> is it possible to set this password in Ubuntu?
<somsip> I-am-Groot: no - it's a BIOS function which should be inaccessible to the OS
<I-am-Groot> Oookay
<I-am-Groot> damn it tho...lol...it would have been awesome to activate the password once the person enters the number of wrong password and gets rebooted.
<I-am-Groot> So that that when the password is taken out and inserted into a external case, it wont be accessible
<I-am-Groot> when the HDD*
<Gallomimia> that's called dmcrypt
<I-am-Groot> errrmmm...was that for me?
<Gallomimia> perhaps i didn't read all your chat. but if you want a drive to be unaccessible if removed from your PC and inserted into another, you need to encrypt it. the whole thing
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<I-am-Groot> Is that what the BIOS does when the HDD password feature is activated?
<guest-Ig1leH> test
<JakeTheAfroPedob> hi guys its me again
<JakeTheAfroPedob> i would like to ask that if i have 4 hard disk. 3 HDD 1 SSD. Currently 2 allocated to winodws and 1 SSD of 120 gb is for Windows OS
<JakeTheAfroPedob> when i install where should the grub and the /boot go to
<JakeTheAfroPedob> solely on the one hard disk where /root /home and etc will go to or on the ssd iwll be better
<LeRieur> Hello
<LeRieur> I would like to know if it's possible to make a usb scanner work on a 64-bit OS but with a 32-bit proprietary driver?
<daftykins> LeRieur: i wouldn't think that'd be easy
<Sonderblade> what plugins or packages do you need to get totem to play video streams?
<daftykins> ubuntu-restricted-extras might help, depends on the stream type
<LeRieur> SANE_DEBUG_DLL=255 scanimage -L gives me: [dll] load: dlopen() failed (/usr/lib/sane/libsane-Lexmark08_1_0_0.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32)
<Sonderblade> daftykins: those packaged in .asx urls. that package did not help
<daftykins> that doesn't mean anything since .asx can contain a URL, you'd need to check that
<Sonderblade> daftykins: wmv
<daftykins> yep not likely, try a more capable player
<daftykins> i would think you're out of luck on that one
<Sonderblade> no it has worked before. but i forgot what i did to make it work
<JakeTheAfroPedob> daftykins: can you suggest me on my problem?
<daftykins> JakeTheAfroPedob: partition how you want, however i would not make a separate /boot anymore.
<JakeTheAfroPedob> daftykins : ok thanks
<JakeTheAfroPedob> can somoen explain to me the difference between ext 4 partitioned type that having the OS set is as default
<JakeTheAfroPedob> and us puttting it as /home
<daftykins> you can use ext4 on all your partitions, / and /home
<daftykins> then swap is swap.
<cfhowlett> JakeTheAfroPedob, your /home is also ext4 partition type
<JakeTheAfroPedob> from palces i read it says thatswap is preferably bigger than rmas
<JakeTheAfroPedob> i have 32 gbs of rams. Will allocating 40gbs of rams be efficient?
<bazhang> rams?
<daftykins> depends if you want to use hibernate or sleep, if not - 8GB would be plenty of swap.
<cfhowlett> JakeTheAfroPedob, LOL.  ram not rams.  but yeah, 8gb should do.
<JakeTheAfroPedob> RAM's
<JakeTheAfroPedob> haha
<Alk40> meh
<daftykins> support question?
<Alk40> not really
<Alk40> im usually the one helping, well to the best of my ability
<daftykins> please don't enter a channel and type for no reason then
<Alk40> sorry about that
<jmaister> Can I get my computer to ignore the fact that displays are turned off? When I turn my displays off and on again, all the windows get misplaced
<dotpixis_> um i just deleted xauthority is that bad?
<JakeTheAfroPedob> does Primary and Logical make a difference on /boot /swap and /home?
<daftykins> can be primary, /home and swap can be logical but it really doesn't matter.
<OerHeks> dotpixis_, no, it will be regenerated during reboot
<daftykins> "/" can be primary that is
<dotpixis_> OerHeks: ty
<OerHeks> jmaister, never seen that before.
<Alk40> @jmaister to my knowledge no, unless you leave the screen on the whole time you use the computer
<jmaister> OerHeks: I've got 4 displays, and when I lock the computer, turn off the screens, turn them back on, nothing is where it was
<dotpixis_> if i delete the default key in my live boot system will that leave me venreable for all the hax?
<dotpixis_> (i forgot the password for it... lol)
<jmaister> It would be nice if the computer could just mindlessly feed video out of the ports without giving a fuck about who receives it
<daftykins> there's no security in making permanent use of a live session
<cfhowlett> dotpixis_, live boot has no password
<dotpixis_> cfhowlett: it does if you have persistance...
<OerHeks> jmaister, did not get your last line, it contains a bad word
<jmaister> OerHeks: pardon
<jmaister> It would be nice if the computer could just mindlessly feed video out of the ports without giving a bananacake about who receives it
<dotpixis_> jmaister: but then it would flood all the ports...
<Alk40> @jmaister the windows should not move out of place, there might be more to it
<jmaister> Alk40: I think it's because the displays don't turn off all at the exact same moment, so the screen configuration changes
<OerHeks> jmaister, seems like an old bug > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1040260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 763148 in Compiz Core "duplicate for #1040260 Adding/Removing an external monitor causes open windows to move to another workspace" [Medium,Fix committed]
<jmaister> OerHeks: Well, that's not a problem as I don't use workspaces. But all the windows get gathered at whichever monitor switches off last
<jmaister> The monitors are TVs and some are faster at switching off than others. Just enough to make it change the configuration
<Alk40> @jmaister it could be a driver issue, when your computer sleeps/hibernates the video driver is either disconnecting and then forget the positon of the windows, or is setting them up in different order than you turned them off.
<daftykins> sounds more like auto detection to me
<daftykins> jmaister: if you run conf-less, perhaps a hardcoded xorg.conf or correct alterations /etc/X11/in xorg.conf.d/ would stop this being an issue
<jmaister> Hm. Perhaps
<jmaister> I should just stop switching off the TVs. Problem solved
<daftykins> oops *in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<daftykins> but that'd be a waste of power...
<OerHeks> jmaister, this bugreport is actually doing the same, adding and removing a display ( same as turning off) messed up window positions, and move them to the primairy display. not sure there is a solution, as i think it is intended to show all windows instead of hiding one because one monitor is turned off.
<jmaister> Exactly. That's why they switch off
<jmaister> OerHeks: Well, I think this is actually intended behavior from Ubuntu's side. I just don't want it
<jmaister> Since you need to be able to manipulate windows that were on disconnected displays
<jmaister> Except they're not really disconnected, so I don't want Ubuntu to care
<jmaister> That's where the mindless part comes in
<fabby> geh
<fabby> hej
<jmaister> tjena
<fabby> what am buntu
<fabby> answer me
<fabby> goddamnit
<cfhowlett> fabby, stop it
<OerHeks> !language > fabby
<ubottu> fabby, please see my private message
<bazhang> !rootirc | fabby
<ubottu> fabby: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<fabby> sorry
<fabby> exit
<dotpixis_> lol
<jmaister> He doesn't have ident enabled. Let's hope he put root in there for fun
<dotpixis_> question could you hash the root account name -> root = asnoethusado
<dotpixis_> so that someone trying to gain root has to find the account name as well?
<jmaister> dotpixis_: You could just disable login for root
<Flannel> dotpixis_: Ubuntu has the root account disabled.  So there's no valid password.
<dotpixis_> what security does a live boot usb have on it?
<dotpixis_> (default)
<Flannel> not much.
<dotpixis_> thought so...
<dotpixis_> i guess that i'll just not store anything on here
<Flannel> dotpixis_: Physical access is always problematic.
<dotpixis_> yup
<dotpixis_> i'll be installing a new os soon tho, so i'll stop using it soon
<dotpixis_> it seems that xubuntu was too heavy for my laptop T.T
<gt8ost4l> anybody know the command for ending a process?
<Flannel> dotpixis_: The biggest problem for the live USB is that the default user has no password (and has sudo access).  Beyond that, there's nothing too wrong with it.
<cfhowlett> gt8ost4l, kill -9 PID
<geirha> without -9
<Alk40> the other day I noticed ubuntu 15.04 hanged on installation from usb, and I had to use acpi=off for it to work. any thoughts?
<cfhowlett> Alk40, 15.04 will retire soon.  use 15.10 or 14.04 for long term support
<dotpixis_> Alk40: how old is the pc?
<Alk40> the pc is not old but it was an old usb i had laying around. is this issue present with the newer versions
<dotpixis_> Alk40: did you check the hash of the iso?
<dotpixis_> !hash | Alk40
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Alk40
<ubottu> Alk40: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dotpixis_> ty cfhowlett
<ftrhwk> join #debian
<ftrhwk> :D
<Alk40> @dotpixis yeah i know what that is :) its fine but what im saying is only after long use, if i skip the preview it installs fine, just thought that was strange
<dotpixis_> Alk40: it is strange, but i would use the lts if i were you, the've been sorting out the kinks for a while now
<Alk40> @dotpixis yeah i got you, hopefully it was taken care of so preview on newer versions doesn't hang. mostly because i use live cd for retrieving files for peeps
<dotpixis_> what does libgstreamer0.10-0 do?
<Alk40> its a library file for gstreamer
<cfhowlett> dotpixis_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13619052/
<cfhowlett> dotpixis_, apt show packagename
<OerHeks> libgstreamer= Streaming media framework, core GStreamer libraries and elements.
<dotpixis_> cfhowlett, OerHeks ty
<b3ttyb00p>  ♿ Everyone connect to irc.arabs.ps and join channel #arab - will give you ops. ♿
<b3ttyb00p>  ♿ Everyone connect to irc.arabs.ps and join channel #arab - will give you ops. ♿
<b3ttyb00p>  ♿ Everyone connect to irc.arabs.ps and join channel #arab - will give you ops. ♿
<b3ttyb00p>  ♿ Everyone connect to irc.arabs.ps and join channel #arab - will give you ops. ♿
<b3ttyb00p>  ♿ Everyone connect to irc.arabs.ps and join channel #arab - will give you ops. ♿
<cfhowlett> b3ttyb00p, please stop spaming this channel
<ralpheeee> o/...using the mini.iso install and my question is ...as i only have wifi, is there a way to install wpa-supplicant during the install process?
<Alk40> @dotpixis_ sorry i wasnt much help, i know stuff but cant explain it that well
<Alk40> @ralpheeee if it not included in the mini.iso then no, you would have to use eth0
<OerHeks> ralpheeee, no, you *need* a wired connection > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall see Method (continued)
<ralpheeee> Alk40 DeHeks: does terminal wireless setup support WPA2 ?
<krcevina> Hi. Is reading and writing to NAS going to be better in terms of speed if I double its DDR3 RAM frequency, from let's say 800MHz to 1600MHz?
<OerHeks> "terminal wireless setup" ?? the mini iso has no live mode.
<Gallomimia> krcevina: only if ram bandwidth is a bottleneck
<Alk40> @ralpheeee you can reach the terminal for some CLI action but the mini.iso does not include any type of driver for your wifi. so unless you get wired with eth0 its not happening
<ralpheeee> Alk40: crap....ok thxs!!!
<Alk40> @ralpheeee sorry yeah, if your using your phone as wifi you might get lucky and it will read your phone if you use it as a usb connection but its going to take long to download.
<ralpheeee> Alk40: was hoping to do core install with i3wm
<Alk40> @ralpheeee if i may ask, why use small iso's when you can download the larger ones
<ralpheeee> Alk40: to much junk / clutter on them...
<OerHeks> only lubuntu and server fits on a cd
<stangeland> Hi, I have a disk which is giving me problems. This disk is one of 4 disks comming from a RAID configuration, so I cannot read that as a single disk obviously. I am trying to clone this disk using a hardware cloning station, but its just stopping in the process. So I want to just attach this disk via usb3 to my machine and see if i can at least access some sort of meta data to see if the disk is alive. Is that possible?
<krcevina> Gallomimia: That sounds logic
<daftykins> stangeland: query its' SMART status first, if it's failing your attempts might make it worse - what RAID mode is the 4 in?
<ralpheeee> Alk40: also dont want to use an DE ...just i3wm
<Alk40> @ralpheeee yeah i see what you mean, im not sure if the core has the wifi support, but like i said, if you can hotspot on your phone via usb you might pull it off
<somsip> !offline | ralpheeee (may be a solution if you can download to a usb)
<ubottu> ralpheeee (may be a solution if you can download to a usb): If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<stangeland> daftykins, its running raid 5
<daftykins> stangeland: then why are you bothering? check its' health, if it's failed, replace it and rebuild.
<stangeland> daftykins, it has valueble data on it. I cannot just rebuild
<daftykins> you realise how RAID works, right?
<ralpheeee> somsip, ubottu:...thxs...may be i need to invite my self round to some1 with eth0 \0/
<daftykins> stangeland: that's just a member disk, the content is rebuilt from parity information stored on the other 3...
<somsip> ralpheeee: I take it you're installing on a device that only has wifi?
<ralpheeee> ^^
<somsip> ralpheeee: possibly...boot to live CD, download your packages, save to USB, build to mini,iso, use downloaded packages on USB. No friends required ;)
<Alk40> @strangeland if your drive failed getting your information may be non existent
<ralpheeee> \o/
<somsip> ralpheeee: possibly...boot to live CD, download your packages, save to USB, build to mini,iso, use downloaded packages on USB. No friends required ;)
<Alk40> @ralpheeee or the usb phone hotspot as eth0 :)
<ralpheeee> thxs guys...great options...!!
<ralpheeee> def a step forward
<krcevina> Can someone confirm, is /dev/zero device in RAM? i.e. when using it with dd to test writing speed to SATA disk (e.g.) am I testing writing speed from RAM to disk?
<Ben64> krcevina: not really, its just endless 0s
<stangeland> daftykins, its a sticky situation where the disks where plugged out from the disk container and needs to be put into a different container....only i wanted to clone the disks before attempting to put them into the new container. So i used a cloning station, and one of the disks did not want to clone basically
<daftykins> stangeland: so check the SMART info like i said on connecting it to a PC.
<krcevina> Ben64: So, if it were not endless 0s it would be different speed? So, should I use tmpfs and mount device on RAM and then test write speed from it to SATA disk?
<Alk40> @krcevina you can set the speed in transferring files but the faster you do it the higher chance of fail and corrupt files. and yes you use ram but im not sure how much
<krcevina> Alk40: What does "you can set the speed in transferring files" means?
<I-am-Groot> Hello...its me again. fail2ban checks for ssh failures and then acts. Does the ubuntu logon screen use ssh? if it doesnt, what does it use?
<Ben64> krcevina: what are you trying to accomplish
<Alk40> @krcevina im talking about dd, when you transfer or copy files over you can set the speed at which you copy/transfer
<somsip> I-am-Groot: looks like /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log but I don't use lightdm so not sure
<I-am-Groot> And how can i configure fail2ban to check for ubuntu logon instead of ssh
<I-am-Groot> ook somsip
<I-am-Groot> lemme give it a try
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: nobody is going to be hitting your login screen hundreds of times per second with a robot
<krcevina> Ben64: I want to test my NAS performance while rading and writing to it via 1GB Ethernet. I want to localize the bottleneck. Is it Ethernet driver, or SATA driver or what? So, I want first to see is my read and write speed from RAM to SATA disk good. Then if there aren't suprises I will concentrate on Ethernet driver.
<magpie> Hey everyone! I have an issue: installed Ubuntu alongside Win 7 on two separate drives, Ubuntu said to restart then Windows started up, no GRUB or anything, but the second drive is missing from Windows (as expected). So I can't get to Ubuntu
<I-am-Groot> I know... but i want to be able to run reboot my pc once someone enters a wrong password for 2 times
<Ben64> krcevina: so use /dev/zero then
<lotuspsychje> magpie: can you still enter grub holding shift?
<Ben64> krcevina: but check the man page for dd to get the options you want
<adac> the ubuntu irc freenode server seems to be down
<Ben64> adac: nope, you're on it
<magpie> I need to hold shift when starting the computer?
<lotuspsychje> adac: join #freenode for connecting issues
<adac> Ben64, lotuspsychje I'm on verne.freenode.net
<lotuspsychje> magpie: please try yes, to enter grub
<krcevina> Ben64: Okay, that's what I wanted to check. Thanks guys
<I-am-Groot> Ben64: Do u get it now?
<magpie> Okay I'll give it a shot
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: doesn't make any sense
<I-am-Groot> Hmmmm... When someone enters wrong password twice on my logon screen, i would want my PC to shutdown
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: still doesn't make sense
<I-am-Groot> If the person tries turning it on, he would be presented with the dell secure manager
<I-am-Groot> which i have settup
<I-am-Groot> Dell secure manager forbids access to BIOS or Installation CDs or Flashdrives
<OerHeks> I-am-Groot, i think you don't need fail2ban, but pam-tally for blocking login after 3 wrong attempts http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/pam_tally.8.html
<magpie_> No dice on holding shift while booting (I tried starting to hold before and after pressing the power button)
<I-am-Groot> OOkay
<OerHeks> not sure how to do that.
<BlackDalek> what is command to do release upgrade from command line? I lost my gui when laptop froze partway through upgrade.
<I-am-Groot> Thanks for the info <OerHeks>
<OerHeks> I-am-Groot, old tutor, http://askubuntu.com/questions/338588/limit-user-login-attempts-ubuntu-12-10-pam-tally-so-pam-tally2-so
<I-am-Groot> So Ben64 do u get me now?
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hateball> OerHeks, I-am-Groot, it should be able to it working with fail2ban as well, just set proper options for that jail. Just saying :)
<I-am-Groot> OOkay
<OerHeks> hateball, have an example?
<I-am-Groot> Thanks man
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: i never not got you, it just doesn't make any sense to allow people to shut your computer down
<I-am-Groot> Its better to have them shut it down to a state where the user cant do any harm then keep it on in a state that the user could breach and get access into the PC
<I-am-Groot> I trust dell's secure manager more than i trust Ubuntu's logon screen
<I-am-Groot> Does that make sense now?
<Ben64> nope
<lotuspsychje> I-am-Groot: you think someone gonna crack your password on logon?
<I-am-Groot> Yup.
<Ben64> is your password one character
<lotuspsychje> I-am-Groot: invent a long complex password
<Ben64> doesn't need to be complex to stop someone from manually brute forcing :|
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, i can't use any upgrade tool which relies on gui. i only have access to a tty terminal.
<I-am-Groot> Loool...so that anytime i need to use sudo -s, i would have to type a militry grade password into the terminal everytime...?
<jmaister> Takes very long to brute force correcthorsebatterystaple
<hateball> OerHeks: not really. But actions are in /etc/fail2ban/action.d, so it should be possible to write your own action.conf that runs 'reboot' on action-start
<daftykins> jmaister: not since that one is in dictionarys now :P
<jmaister> hehe
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: think about it realistically, how many passwords can someone try in an hour?
<jmaister> well, this is my point https://xkcd.com/936/
<Ben64> a minimally complex password will be impossible for a human to guess
<I-am-Groot> Okay...i get ur point Ben64
<BlackDalek> how do i resume/restart upgrade from commandline with NO GUI?
<I-am-Groot> But i would also want the PC to do a couple of theings after the person has entered 2 wrong passwords
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: broken upgrade can be tricky mate, cant you just start over?
<I-am-Groot> Like delete a directory and take a picture with the webcam
<I-am-Groot> I have finnished writing the script
<wiiguy> you want your pron to be deleted ?
<I-am-Groot> Lol
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: wich version to wich was you upgrading?
<I-am-Groot> Sort of
<I-am-Groot> :)
<Ben64> I-am-Groot: so you're going to make your system less secure by letting anyone delete stuff
<Ben64> cool plan
<I-am-Groot> I have a backup.
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, no. From 14.10 to 15.10
<I-am-Groot> Lol
<wiiguy> porn backup
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: bad plan mate as 14.10 is eol
<I-am-Groot> Its not porn
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: try to install clean
<I-am-Groot> But it wouldnt be a bad idea to have a backup of ur best porn
<I-am-Groot> :p
<jmaister> I-am-Groot: Have you seen this? http://askubuntu.com/q/253189
<EriC^^> I-am-Groot: why don't you just encrypt the dir using encfs?
<jmaister> Groot means big in Dutch btw
<I-am-Groot> Yeah
<wiiguy> we know
<lotuspsychje> lets keep ontopic guys
<wiiguy> well i know, seeing how i am dutch
<I-am-Groot> Eric, the files are stored on my NTFS partition
<BlackDalek> isn't there some command to initiate upgrade without using gui?
<EriC^^> I-am-Groot: you can make a encfs dir there
<EriC^^> ( i think )
<I-am-Groot> Hmmmm...
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install encfs
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: do-release-upgrade but use at own risk
<novanauliazami> hay i'a ubuntu users
<I-am-Groot> jmaister: I have the camera script down already
<I-am-Groot> I wrote it in python
<novanauliazami> i hate ChanServ
<lotuspsychje> novanauliazami: please only support questions here
<I-am-Groot> Now all i need is way to track the failed attempts and run the script once the allowed time has been reached
<wiiguy> btw I-am-Groot, are deleting it securly, by overwriting it ?
<I-am-Groot> wiiguy...just a normal delete would be okay
<wiiguy> ah so that they can recover it :)
<I-am-Groot> Looll...Now u guys are just pulling my legs
<novanauliazami> hehehe sorry
<n8w> hey,ive got a problem with the lightning calendar showin time in 12h format instead of 24h. TB takes the locale settings from OS, so based on the locale settings ive got, it should work. my locale: http://pastebin.com/jZ3rRVbX
<I-am-Groot> Its not like the FBI would be trying to get data from my Laptop
<EriC^^> I-am-Groot: just use encfs
<wiiguy> if your in the EU it would not be the FBI
<lotuspsychje> !locale | n8w can this help?
<ubottu> n8w can this help?: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<novanauliazami> hay.. how can i  create new distro based ubuntu?
<n8w> lotuspsychje, nope
<lotuspsychje> novanauliazami: remastersys or so?
<johnny5alive> novanauliazami look into the live-build package or whatever the ubuntu equivalent is
<johnny5alive> it will require some discipline but that'll allow you to wrap up installation images in a competitive manner with other variants
<novanauliazami> remaster ..
<lotuspsychje> novanauliazami: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto
<lotuspsychje> !info uck | novanauliazami or this
<ubottu> novanauliazami or this: uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<OerHeks> create new distro based ubuntu? make sure you follow the rules and remove all ubuntu logos
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto
<beluga> hey, we're having a bug hunt in a couple of days: https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2015/11/17/second-bug-hunting-session-for-libreoffice-5-1/ join #libreoffice-qa, if interested
<novanauliazami> ouh. i know the rules but ....
<cfhowlett> !remastersys | novanauliazami is an abandoned project
<robi_> hi
<robi_> 2 users in my ubuntuserver14
<robi_> one user is not logging
<robi_> via terminal i can switch user successfully
<EriC^^> robi_: not logging in how?
<robi_> login text on my password section of user
<EriC^^> robi_: are you asking why your user can't login?
<robi_> yes
<EriC^^> robi_: type su <user>
<EriC^^> enter the password, what happens?
<robi_> ok
<robi_> it working fine
<EriC^^> ok, how are you trying to login usually?
<robi_> in gui .. ican't login
<EriC^^> robi_: ok, what happens, it takes you back to the login page?
<robi_> i can't enter password here
<EriC^^> robi_: ?
<robi_> it set as automatically loging later
<robi_> now it is not working
<Wulf> Hi! It looks like I forgot my user password. I tried adding "init=/bin/bash" on the grub command line, but then it doesn't boot at all. Hard drive is LUKS-encrypted (password still known). Any hints?
<EriC^^> Wulf: use a live usb to decrypt and chroot
<Wulf> EriC^^: tried it, stupid computer doesn't boot from usb
<EriC^^> Wulf: which ubuntu are you on?
<Wulf> EriC^^: 15.10
<robi_> ubuntu 14.04 server os
<EriC^^> Wulf: do you have an ubuntu .iso on a partition that isn't encrypted?.
<robi_> i just try to startx command in this user.. it not working propeely
<lotuspsychje> robi_: there is no GUI logon in ubuntu server
<EriC^^> robi_: type ls -l /home/<user>/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> Wulf: try the recovery option in grub under advanced
<EriC^^> i think it should take you to a root shell
<EriC^^> then remount rw and change the password
<Wulf> EriC^^: Tried that, wants a root password from me
<robi_> -rw-------- 1 root root 159 dec 2 10.13
<EriC^^> Wulf: ah, you've set the root password then
<Wulf> EriC^^: is there any up2date small live usb image that you could recommend?
<Wulf> EriC^^: don't think so.
<robi_> line listed
<EriC^^> robi_: type sudo chown <user>: /home/<user>/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> Wulf: do you have any other users on the system?
<Hund> Wulf: Why not put a iso on a USB yourself?
<Hund> Or am I missing something here? :P
<Wulf> Hund: Tried to, doesn't boot from it. grml 2014.11
<robi_> there is no error
<Hund> Wulf: Which metod?
<EriC^^> robi_: ok, try logging in
<robi_> fine thank you.......................
<EriC^^> np...
<robi_> thank you so much great .. support
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> Wulf: got a cd you can use?
<Wulf> EriC^^: not at the moment... I'm considering net boot right now
<Hund> Wulf: Which metod did you use to create a bootable USB?
<EriC^^> is the usb first in the boot order btw?
<Wulf> Hund: dd
<Wulf> EriC^^: uh.. no. But I selected it as boot device and it just skips back to the boot menu
<Hund> Hm. Weird.
<Wulf> Hund: same usb stick works on other laptop
<Hund> Wulf: Ah. Just making sure. :)
<mtk300> Does the latest release of Ubuntu support multi touch touchscreens? How do I enable it?
<lotuspsychje> mtk300: ubuntu should have touch support, wich device are you trying?
<iptable> Wulf, to boot from USB on EFI-enabled laptops, you will need to perform "full shutdown". Remove power, remove battery, press power button to ensure, put battery in. Now you can select your boot device and actually boot from it.
<iptable> Wulf, subject to you pressing the right button to get to the boot menu
<EriC^^> Wulf: is secureboot disabled?
<mtk300> lotuspsychje: I have an n-trig usb touch screen. I can only get singlr touch to work.
<iptable> Wulf, and if your USB sticks boots only using legacy, you may need to change boot type from EFI to legacy for the time being in the BIOS before that works.
<iptable> Wulf, and what EriC^^ sai ;)
<iptable> mtk300, for touch support questions, you can ask on #ubuntu-touch
<Wulf> secureboot should be disabled. Anyway, network boot appears to work
<lotuspsychje> iptable: ubuntu-touch is only for phones and tablets
<mtk300> iptable: Ok thanks . I will try that.
<iptable> lotuspsychje, which means they should be able to answer the multi-touch touchscreen question ;)
<lotuspsychje> iptable: if the device runs ubuntu desktop, questions belong here
<iptable> lotuspsychje, ah, ok
<iptable> mtk300, is that ubuntu desktop?
<mtk300> I evebtually want to run Ubuntu on a raspberry pi. Which is desktop Ubuntu.
<iptable> mtk300, the pi last I checked will not work with Ubuntu as Ubuntu doesn't have the architecture support for it.
<jpds> mtk300: Given Ubuntu doesn't support the version of ARM that the pi runs....
<lotuspsychje> !arm | mtk300
<ubottu> mtk300: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<somsip> mtk300: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<iptable> Apparently Ubuntu will run on Pi 2, but that's another story
<mtk300> Ok thanks everyone. Lots to look at.
<PacketCrypto> support NEW ELITEZ OFFICIAL IRC CHANNEL , CHANNEL ##worldhacker.org
<PacketCrypto> hi guys
<PacketCrypto> :)
<Naughx> hi
<PacketCrypto> hi
<PacketCrypto> how is development of ubunt
<PacketCrypto> how is development of ubuntu
<Naughx> How are you?
<PacketCrypto> not bad
<EriC^^> lol
<Naughx> ...well I guess it is going well.
<PacketCrypto> just taking break for couple of year from ijc
<PacketCrypto> yap
<lotuspsychje> !ot | PacketCrypto
<ubottu> PacketCrypto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PacketCrypto> no bug at all
<PacketCrypto> what kernel version you guys using
<EriC^^> 6.1
<iptable> :D
<gembur> hello
<iptable> EriC^^, I'm on 6.3 now
<PacketCrypto> ic
<PacketCrypto> come to ##worldhacker.org
<EriC^^> iptable: :D
<iptable> ay, spammers are funny
<_Avocado_> I want to install ubuntu alongside my windows, but i have 15gb left (small harddrive) would it be enough?
<_Avocado_> Just doing developing stuff
<lotuspsychje> Avocado_: how much spaces does your windows take now?
<Naughx> well you could use an external drive if you have one
<_Avocado_> I have 64gb SSD, got 15GB left
<lotuspsychje> Avocado_: that should so
<EriC^^> _Avocado_: ubuntu needs 7gb or so
<Naughx> you can also use lubuntu which is quite lightweight.
<Naughx> lubuntu takes less space than the main distribution
<_Avocado_> lotuspsychje, what do you mean?
<_Avocado_> ¨that should so?
<lotuspsychje> _Avocado_: that should do the trick
<_Avocado_> ah
<_Avocado_> i can try and uninstall some unnecessary stuff, might get 20gb
<Naughx> well you would have about 5GB of space left, since program source code are mostly text-based
<_Avocado_> do i need to create a partition inside my ssd or will ubuntu handle all that?
<Idium> Hi
<Naughx> ubuntu should be able to do it
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | _Avocado_
<ubottu> _Avocado_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<_Avocado_> I know how to do dual boot, got ubuntu/windows going on my pc
<_Avocado_> but this laptop is different, it has an uefi boot
<_Avocado_> who the hell came up with uefi bios anyways
<TJ-> _Avocado_: how about using a virtual machine from Windows, with a Linux guest?
<_Avocado_> so much more complicated
<Naughx> microsoft
<Naughx> don't ask
<Naughx> their logic
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | _Avocado_ try this then
<ubottu> _Avocado_ try this then: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> _Avocado_: there's UEFI ,or BIOS, not UEFI BIOS :) UEFI is a vast improvement
<_Avocado_> cool
<_Avocado_> TJ-, ah I see..
<TJ-> _Avocado_: if you're doing dev work, a VM guest would allow you to make use of the space in the Windows file-system
<Naughx> some things are better with UEFI but other things are worst.
<lotuspsychje> _Avocado_: or singleboot ubuntu on whole ssd, and install windows in virtualbox, tons of options
<_Avocado_> I dont like the idea of virtual machines
<_Avocado_> Just want the real deal OS
<TJ-> _Avocado_: the world exists on them
<_Avocado_> im low on RAM, dont they use more resources?
<Naughx> VMs are usually fine, except for gaming.
<lotuspsychje> _Avocado_: for what purpose are you using windows?
<_Avocado_> Adobe
<_Avocado_> and im not sure my drivers will all be supported on ubuntu
<TJ-> _Avocado_: yes, like any application. It depends what you want in the 'dev' environment. A basic install without GUI is not going to need 512MB
<_Avocado_> so i want to try with dual boot first
<lotuspsychje> _Avocado_: some products can be ran from playonlinux or wine aswell
<_Avocado_> I dont game on this laptop tho
<_Avocado_> so no worries on that
<lotuspsychje> _Avocado_: playonlinux does software too
<_Avocado_> running adobe with wine, i dont know.
<lotuspsychje> not only gaming
<_Avocado_> ahh i see
<Naughx> adobe photoshop or the whole CC thingo?
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | _Avocado_ search here
<ubottu> _Avocado_ search here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Naughx> but the wine project really matured in the last years.
<_Avocado_> this uefi page of ubuntu seems a bit too complicated for me
<_Avocado_> i dont wanna mess up my windows, go to work with this everyday
<_Avocado_> goddamn microsoft.
<Sonderblade> this is weird. when i plug in headphones, audio switches fron speakers to headphones - as expected
<Redblue> Hi. I have used clonezilla to backup and restore the system after messing things up on a single partition install (everything on the same partition including boot and home). I now have boot and home on their own partitions and don't know if I should back those as well with clonezilla or if only backing up the system partition is enough should things get messed up
<lotuspsychje> _Avocado_: EriC^^ can help you with the uefi part
<Sonderblade> when i unplug the headphones, audio does not switch back to speakers anymore in wily. it must be a regression -> bug
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Sonderblade
<ubottu> Sonderblade: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<JakeTheAfroPedob> hi guys
<Sonderblade> lotuspsychje: thanks :) but that info is probably to general to help in my specific problem
<Hund> Redblue: It never hurts with one backup to many.
<JakeTheAfroPedob> i have reinstalled  my ubuntu but seem to now go into grub rescue mode
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Sonderblade if previous doesnt help
<ubottu> Sonderblade if previous doesnt help: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Naughx> @jake, you grub loader got corrupted?
<Naughx> your*
<JakeTheAfroPedob> no idea how to get out from it. Tried boot repair on the recommended repair
<Redblue> Hund, but what will be necessary for the restoring process to complete: just the system partition or also home and boot?
<JakeTheAfroPedob> that or iether the grub has changed location
<TJ-> _Avocado_: the point of UEFI is that multiple OS can co-exist without over-writing each other's bootstrap code, which is the big issue with BIOS boot systems
<Sonderblade> lotuspsychje: i think it is a bug. but filing a bug before you're really sure it's a bug and not just a system misconfiguration is useless
<JakeTheAfroPedob> the recommended repairt give me a GPT error saying GPT detected creazte a BIos Boot partition
<_Avocado_> TJ-, i have bios at home with 2 os on one ssd, how come i dont have that issue?
<lotuspsychje> Sonderblade: you could try digging your logs while playing with sound
<TJ-> _Avocado_: in UEFI there's a single EFI System Partition, and all OS put their bootloader in that FAT file-system, and then they add an entry to the firmware's boot-menu (stored in NV-RAM) so the firmware does the boot-manager job and directly starts the desired OS
<TJ-> _Avocado_: And one OS will be controlling the boot-loader code, since there's only one MBR where that bootstrap code can go, to boot. That's how installing Windows after Linux causes the Linux OS to be unbootable, unless added to Windows BCD
<_Avocado_> my laptop seems to have an issue with ubuntu (heard this from others on the internet)
<_Avocado_> keyboard apparently doesnt work
<_Avocado_> thats a big thing imo
<PanicSkittle> yeah that's a problem _Avocado_
<Hund> Redblue: Depends on how bad you fucked it up. Boot is easy to fix, but stuff in /home could be a unreplaceable depending on what you do and store there.
<_Avocado_> theres a fix by patching the kernel apparently
<_Avocado_> sounds like too much trouble
<TJ-> _Avocado_: that's usually a bug in the PC's i8042 hardware, and there are workaround kernel command-line options to deal with it
<_Avocado_> i8042?
<PanicSkittle> My laptop has SLI graphics cards and ubuntu just shits power into both cards even when not needed. <1hr battery life ;_;
<Redblue> Hund, I usually mess it up after installing/uninstalling packages
<_Avocado_> PanicSkittle, how powerful is SLI in comparison to just one of the graphic card?
<JakeTheAfroPedob> Naughx: should i go ahead and create a boot partition?
<_Avocado_> 200%?
<_Avocado_> 150%?
<TJ-> _Avocado_: i8042 is the chip (emulation) that the original keyboard and mouse were attached to, before widespread use of USB. Laptops often have the internal keyboard connected to an emulated i8042 and that emulation is sometimes broken, causing problems for the kernel to talk to the device
<bekks> PanicSkittle: Which driver are you using?
<PanicSkittle> 200 I guess
<_Avocado_> TJ-, Do you think I have that chip?
<_Avocado_> TJ-, How can I see it?
<PanicSkittle> bekks: no clue. but I plan to remove the second card anyway in favor of an SSD. not a huge deal
<bekks> PanicSkittle: So that issue is solved already.
<PanicSkittle> not until I buy the SSD unit
<PanicSkittle> it's an annoyance really, not much more than that
<Hund> Redblue: How? Do you tend to uninstall the kernel itself or what? :P
<bekks> PanicSkittle: So remove the second card.
<TJ-> _Avocado_: if the PC has started, and assuming you have control from an external USB keyboard, or via a remote network SSH link, you can look at the kernel's boot log, 'dmesg'.
<_Avocado_> hmm
<PanicSkittle> I plan to, but I don't want to leave a fat gaping hole in the side of my computer when I pop it out
<_Avocado_> I´ll ask you when I got so far as to install ubuntu on it
<PanicSkittle> so I am waiting to order the drive bay that fits in the hole
<Redblue> Sometimes I try to upgrade packages and they don't work. Sometimes I try to compile programs not available and repositories and they don't work or break others so I just say "ok let's just go back in time and I'll have everything as it was"
<TJ-> _Avocado_: you can view the dmesg log from the Live ISO 'Try Ubuntu' environment too
<lotuspsychje> PanicSkittle: please keep the channel free for ubuntu support issues
<_Avocado_> TJ-, does 15.10 have better support you think? as opposed to 14.04
<PanicSkittle> fuck off
<lotuspsychje> !language | PanicSkittle
<ubottu> PanicSkittle: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TJ-> _Avocado_: later releases are always going to support recent hardware better than releases from before that hardware came on the market
<ridders24> can files which are deleted inside the .ecryptfs dir be recovered?
<bekks> ridders24: From your backup, maybe.
<_Avocado_> TJ-, Acer keyboards e.g. in Acer SW5-012 use synaptics touchpad USB ID (06cb:2968 and 06CB:2991) and have the following issue:
<_Avocado_> The report descriptor specifies an excessively large number of usages and logical max (2^16), which is more than HID_MAX_USAGES. This prevents proper parsing of the report descriptor.
<_Avocado_> Found the problem
<ridders24> bekks: I'm trying to do some testing on this, is the backup an automatic process or something the user would have to setup?
<bekks> ridders24: It is something the user has to setup.
<TJ-> _Avocado_: ahhh, but that's a touchpad not a keyboard, isn't it?
<_Avocado_> TJ-, could be both maybe? It does say ¨Keyboard¨
<ridders24> bekks: okay. within the container what are the ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED. files?
<TJ-> _Avocado_: can you pastebin what you're seeing, I'm having trouble following you
<_Avocado_> TJ-, Im talking about the copy paste
<_Avocado_> TJ-, im on windows right now, not on ubuntu or havent evne install ubuntu yet.
<TJ-> _Avocado_: OK, is that coming from a web page somewhere?
<_Avocado_> yep
<_Avocado_> github for the fix
<_Avocado_> https://github.com/SWW13/hid-acer
<TJ-> ridders24: FNEK FileNameEncryptionKey
<amnix> what's the current kernel version in 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic | amnix
<ubottu> amnix: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.19.21 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<amnix> lotuspsychje: I am currently on another distro. I need 4.2.6 to have my touchpad working correctly. Can I install it?
<TJ-> _Avocado_: thanks, that's really helpful. So there's a bug in the way the devices behave ( they break the USB Human Interface Device specification which is what they claim to support)
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | amnix check here
<ubottu> amnix check here: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<_Avocado_> TJ-, I see, there´s also an issue made on that repo stating that his touchpad stopped workingbut his keyboard started working
<amnix> lotuspsychje: Yeah I know I can. I want to know will it work well in 15.10 or will there be issues?
<lotuspsychje> amnix: working well depends on your system mate, check a live usb to test?
<Naughx> there are no ways to know except by trying it
<TJ-> _Avocado_: Unfortunately, recently, we've been seeing a very large number of problems with Acer devices because it seems like they are only developing them for Windows, and any shortcomings in the hardware is worked around in their Windows drivers, but Linux never gets any attention.
<bekks> ridders24: Whats the ACTUAL problem you are facing?
<_Avocado_> TJ-, good to know i shouldnt buy acer next time
<_Avocado_> TJ-, Ill just stay on windows till i can afford a new laptop
<_Avocado_> TJ-, thanks!
<amnix> lotuspsychje: The thing is I've actually already tried it. And it fixes my touchpad. But I get some errors before the splash screen. So I was wondering I should just ignore those and just use that kernel?
<lotuspsychje> amnix: did you also try LTS?
<amnix> lotuspsychje: Yeah. My touchpad doens't work in LTS. It only works in kernels >= 4.2.6
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.19.21 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<lotuspsychje> amnix: ok well try mainline kernel version you need
<amnix> lotuspsychje: What about those errors before the splash screen? I just ignore them?
<lotuspsychje> amnix: what kind of errors did you have?
<amnix> lotuspsychje: "i2c_hid i2c-DLL0675:00: failed to retrieve report from device."
<JakeTheAfroPedob> help please
<bekks> !ask | JakeTheAfroPedob
<ubottu> JakeTheAfroPedob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> ridders24: files in ecryptfs are encrypted and stored in the lower file-system, so if they're deleted, the same recovery contraints apply as do to the underlying file-system
<amnix> lotuspsychje: this pops up a few times and a couple of other things too.
<lotuspsychje> amnix: maybe play around with acpi boot options?
<amnix> lotuspsychje: Also this: "gnoring BGRT: invalid status 0 (expected 1)"
<JakeTheAfroPedob> i can boot into any of the OS i ahve it pushes me into the grub rescue mode
<JakeTheAfroPedob> i have tried boot repair
<bekks> JakeTheAfroPedob: And which OS do you have?
<JakeTheAfroPedob> Ubuntu 14.04 and Windows 10
<amnix> lotuspsychje: what do you mean?
<JakeTheAfroPedob> Ubuntu is installed on a 2TB harddisk Windows 10 OS is on a SSD
<OerHeks> .. Pedob .. ugly name
<lotuspsychje> amnix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<JakeTheAfroPedob> bear. haha. I have a different name but its on the pc i am formatting now. Cant change the name on this one
<JakeTheAfroPedob> not logged in
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, he was told to change it.  ignored good advice.  got added to my /ignore ... as well NSA/FBI lists I hope
<OerHeks> !badident
<ubottu> Unfortunately, your irc client has been configured with an ident containing an objectionable word. We don't allow such objectionable idents into our main channels as it offends a lot of people. Your ident is not your nickname. Once you've changed your ident, please disconnect from freenode and reconnect. You will be automatically let back into the channel you tried to join.
<OerHeks> sure you can change. do you think you are funny ?
<JakeTheAfroPedob> err no not trying to joke around here
<lotuspsychje> JakeTheAfroPedob: then take the advise please and change nick
<amnix> lotuspsychje: Instead of installing kernel 4.2.6, is there anything else I can do to make my touchpad work?
<lotuspsychje> amnix: like i said, you could try play around with acpi boot options
<amnix> lotuspsychje: In 15.10? I'm downloading 15.10 right now.
<Paradisee> hello guys, i just turned on my pc, and i got a bad resolution seems like 800x600
<Paradisee> how do i fix that
<OerHeks> Jakfro, thank you.
<Jakfro> can i get help?
<amnix> lotuspsychje: How are those related to fixing my touchpad?
<Jakfro> been trying to debug this thing for like 6 hours now got a little pissed with it already
<Mortix> Paradisee: did you try change it?
<Paradisee> Mortix: how
<Mortix> Paradisee: oh ok, tap at the dash button and type displays
<Paradisee> got kde
<lotuspsychje> amnix: read the bootoptions url i gave you, im out for dinner now
<Mortix> Paradisee: never used kde, check google must be a easy
<hateball> Paradisee: Some details will help. Are you on 14.04 or 15.10? What GPU chipset are you using? Which driver are you using?
<hateball> Paradisee: What changed between it working as expected, and now?
<Paradisee> hateball: how do i get these infos?
<hateball> Paradisee: Well you should know what version you've installed. Otherwise run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<Paradisee> 14.04
<OerHeks> Jakfro, if bootrepair does not do the job, you can reinstall ubuntu with live-iso, it does not change your data and programms ( last part of this howto) http://www.howtogeek.com/196740/how-to-fix-an-ubuntu-system-when-it-wont-boot/
<hateball> Paradisee: "lspci|grep VGA" should show your GPU chipset
<hateball> Paradisee: Still, was the machine working well the last boot you did? Did you change anything, like upgrade kernel or so?
<Paradisee> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850]
<Paradisee> hateball: i probably removed something yesterday cus of an error
<Paradisee> and it was related to the video.
<hateball> Well, I have zero experience with AMD/ATI, but now that is narrowed down I am sure someone will know how to enable the proper driver
<hateball> !amd
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hateball> I would assume it should get installed by "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<Paradisee> didnt find any driver for it.
<Paradisee> cant i just change the resolution?
<hateball> Oh of course
<Paradisee> how.
<daftykins> Paradisee: xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<Paradisee> Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<Paradisee> default connected primary 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Paradisee>    1024x768       76.0*
<hateball> sounds like the radeon driver is not even loaded
<Paradisee> going to reboot
<hateball> thats..
<hateball> oh well
<daftykins> an odd user.
<Paradisee> no way.
<Paradisee> so? how do i change my resolution on kde?
<eloycoto> Hey, quick one, I'm using apt-mirror but when I tried to install I'm always having this problem: python-setuptools : Depends: python-pkg-resources (= 3.3-1ubuntu1) but 3.3-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Paradisee> basically i don't have other resolutions..
<Paradisee> i just checked on arand
<eloycoto> any idea how can I fix this?
<Paradisee> so i suppose it is a driver's probelm
<Paradisee> eloycoto: you have to install that package
<Paradisee> sudo apt-get install pyton-pkg-resources
<hateball> Paradisee: Well it would help to know what you "possibly removed"
<hateball> Paradisee: If you had previously been dabbling with fglrx, perhaps the radeon module is still blacklisted
<Paradisee> it was gplrx? something like that
<Paradisee> ya, fglrx.
<Paradisee> but i installed that again.
<hateball> Paradisee: if you run "lspci -k" you will see what driver is loaded for your hardware
<Paradisee>  configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0
<hateball> I don't know how fglrx works, if it is the same as nvidia then perhaps you need a different tool to config it
<Paradisee> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13621926/
<hateball> altho xrandr should work
<hateball> anyhow, I will back off as I am unfamiliar with it
<Paradisee> ;/
<Paradisee> im fucked.
<ubuntu> hi all
<cfhowlett> Paradisee, drop the profanity
<Paradisee> ..
<badbodh> !profanity
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<eloycoto> Paradisee: but, if I try to install that package I need to install another dep and deps are not working correctly
<badbodh> meh. i expected more details
<badbodh> eloycoto, did you install python from source code ?
<Paradisee> eloycoto: what do you mean
<Guest46346> i'd like to list ata devices via udev C code http://paste.ubuntu.com/13622001/
<TJ-> eloycoto: it looks like your mirror and installed package versions are out of sync
<Guest46346> the problem is with struct udev_device* ata = udev_device_get_parent_with_subsystem_devtype(scsi, "usb", "usb_device");
<Guest46346> the devtypes ata ata_device etc are not recognized
<wawrek> hello, I ran into a small issue today. the interface is partly  disabled/broken on main account on my pc. when I login, I just see the Desktop wallpaper and some files.
<eloycoto> TJ-: yes, looks like that, How can I sync the server with the repo. Repo is newer than server
<wawrek> I can open the file manager but not the terminal or any other app
<TJ-> Guest46346: that's something you should ask of the udevd developers, probably via their mailing list
<pelle2> \o/
<wawrek> on my guest user account everything works on the level of unity and the interfac e
<TJ-> eloycoto: if the server is pointing at the mirror, 'apt-get dist-upgrade' should ensure everything is up to date
<wawrek> any tips?
<badbodh> wawrek, in your home folder look into .xsession-errors
<eloycoto> TJ-:  I did and I got '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.'
<wawrek> badbodh:  will try to do that
<badbodh> wawrek, also http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<wawrek> I cannot open a terminal in the session that is broken. I can access the console with Ctrl - Alt-  F1
<wawrek> I did run the commands mentioned in http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<wawrek> it didn help
<OerHeks> wawrek, try ctrl alt T  "unity --replace" and logout/login again ?
<wawrek> ctrl alt t does not work
<wawrek> unity --replace changed nothing
<TJ-> eloycoto: if the server is synced with the repo I cannot see how "...python-pkg-resources (= 3.3-1ubuntu1) but 3.3-1ubuntu2..." comes about
<arpanet69> in lubuntu i cannot change my screen to full hd res
<arpanet69> can only choose 1366x768 as max res
<arpanet69> do i need drivers for this to happen
<arpanet69> nevermind didnt know that still today they sell laptops without fullhd screens :|
<wawrek> the error I run into is described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<wawrek> but any of the provided solution works
<wawrek> but none of the provided solution works
<k1l_> wawrek: does the guest account or other user account work?
<k1l_> wawrek: if the other accounts work then its a .config folder issue. if they dont its a driver issue
<Paradisee> my os detect only one single resolution for my monitor, how can fix it? :/
<k1l_> Paradisee: how is it connected? any adapters involved?
<Paradisee> nope
<Paradisee> hdmi.
<Paradisee> it always worked.
<easyOnMe> hello
<Paradisee> do you remember yesterday?
<easyOnMe> I got this message and I am not sure what to do with it
<Paradisee> i rebooted my pc and now my resolution is fuck**d
<shookees> Hey everyone
<easyOnMe> W: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<easyOnMe> W: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<easyOnMe> W: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-proposed/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<easyOnMe> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<k1l_> Paradisee: so your system doesnt work with the prop. amd driver?
<easyOnMe> please advise what to do
<easyOnMe> thanks
<k1l_> easyOnMe: just wait until the servers are synced again
<wawrek> k1l_: all other accounts work, I am using the guest user
<Paradisee> k1l_: i have no idea..doesn't seem so.
<Paradisee> but i checked, and i'm using them,
<easyOnMe> k1l_: you mean it is a server issue
<easyOnMe> and nothing to do with my ubuntu
<wawrek> k1l_: what would be the solution if it is a .config folder issue?
<ridders24> bekks: forensic analysis of a ecryptfs container, I need to examine any deleted files that were within the container
<wawrek> I did copy and paste the .xsession-errors - http://paste.ubuntu.com/13622511/
<k1l_> wawrek: then loginto that problem user, press ctrl+alt+t and in that terminal you do "mv .config .configbackup" then you can log out with "sudo service lightdm restart"
<badbodh> easyOnMe, your ubuntu is fine. pick another mirror or wait till your mirror is up and running (should take a few hours max)
<badbodh> or you can "sudo apt-get clean" and update again
<easyOnMe> easyOnMe: ok
<easyOnMe> badbodh: ok
<wawrek> k1l_: thanks, I will do that
<badbodh> badbodh, happy to help
<k1l_> easyOnMe: if you cant wait you can remove the temporary apt lists
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: you could also ask known issues in #ubuntu-mirrors
<badbodh> shut up you guys are scaring him.
<Paradisee> ...no way to fix my issues?
<k1l_> Paradisee: seems like your card is not fully working wiht the fglrx, but i am not a amd/ati guy
<Paradisee> ..
<k1l_> badbodh: no need for that tone
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | badbodh,
<ubottu> badbodh,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Paradisee> k1l_: where can i get help
<Paradisee> how do i remove my drivers
<wawrek> it worked. thanks guys :)
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee: its good to re-ask your issue here once in a while
<badbodh> k1l_, intended tone was to be funny :(
<k1l_> Paradisee: sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<Paradisee> doesn't it just remove all the fglrx stuff instead of unistalling em
<k1l_> Paradisee: that is uninstalling them.
<k1l_> fglrx is the metapackage which installs all the amd stuff.
<Paradisee> from additional driver i can find the proper drivers..
<Paradisee> rebooting.
<badbodh> what kernel are you on? amd stuff don;t work on 4.2 onwards
<Paradisee> how do i check that
<badbodh> uname -a
<OerHeks> wily 15.10 = kernel 4.2
<Paradisee> Linux Paradisee-Main 3.13.0-65-generic #106-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 22:08:27 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<db[Lappy]> Hi guys
<db[Lappy]> I am using Ubunutu 14.04 on my vps
<db[Lappy]> I installed pure-ftpd & pureadmin (GUI)
<badbodh> meh, amd should have worked on 3.xx
<db[Lappy]> I conect to vps using remote desktop
<db[Lappy]> presently the virtual users present on pure admin
<db[Lappy]> presently the virtual users present on pure-ftpd**
<db[Lappy]> are able to conect to ftp, but have no permissions to do anything on it except view.
<db[Lappy]> How do I give the virtual users full permissions on their FTP folders?
<OerHeks> db[Lappy], easy on the enter
<unwizard> I'm installing 15.10 after finding out that that ralink 9030 is hosed on 14.04. During the install I get this terrifying message (that actually mentions "Debian") http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=121728  Advice?
<jmaister> People still use FTP?
<db[Lappy]> presently when they connect, they cant add folder, upload files, etc. They see 550 error. There is no permissions facility on pureadmin
<Paradisee> the problem seems fix'd
<db[Lappy]> OerHeks pls help.
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee: how did you fix?
<Paradisee> lotuspsychje: removed all the fglrx stuff
<db[Lappy]> I have assigned directory outside /ftpusers forthe users.
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | k1l_ worked
<ubottu> k1l_ worked: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Paradisee> !cookie Paradisee
<Paradisee> i want a cookie.
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > Paradisee
<Paradisee> !cookie Paradisee worked
<ubottu> Paradisee, please see my private message
<ubottu> Paradisee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jmaister> Paradisee: Have a pipe: |
<OerHeks> db[Lappy], i think that is your issue, directory outside /ftpusers .. why did you do that? i think that folder has no pureadmin permissions
<db[Lappy]> Oerhecks yes, but how do I assign the permissions for that 'outside' folder?
<db[Lappy]> I am new to linux.
<db[Lappy]> Oerheks *
<OerHeks> db[Lappy], don't do that, follow the manual and make folders inside ftpusers > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<unwizard> To be clear, the message is "This machine's firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode..." as transcribed at http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=121728 -- even the word "Debian" appears during the Ubuntu 15.10 install
<ridders24> TJ-: I used extundelete --recover all, so I assume if the deleted files were still present then they would have been recovered during that, but still encrypted?
<db`> well Oerheks I understand. But I have made an account for me, which shows me root on ftp. Its only for me to use that. How do I allow the permissiosn?
<TJ-> ridders24: yes. if the (FNEK) names aren't recovered you'd have to inspect the data in the files to figure out if they are encrypted too!
<k1l_> unwizard: is it a macbook?
<k1l_> unwizard: and ubuntu uses the grub wich was packed for debian originally.
<unwizard> k1l_: no, it's a generic desktop pc
<k1l_> so did you switch uefi on and off? are there OSs installed already? were they installed while uefi was off?
<unwizard> k1l_: I recently installed 14.04, like five hours ago. Looking to wipe that and install 15.10.
<unwizard> k1l_: recent 14.04 install wrote the MBR
<hxm> guys i have a strange problem, when i open the session, every applications i open are auto minimized (sent to the taskbar)
<k1l_> unwizard: so there is only ubuntu 14.04 on that pc which you want to wipe anyway?
<k1l_> unwizard: then just continue
<hxm> if i click the clic the app appears and minimizes again
<lotuspsychje> hxm: ubuntu version and windowmanager?
<unwizard> k1l_: there's a hosed 14.04 install that I am keeping -- hosed after recent upgrade from 12.04. This has data on it so I'm not touching the partition. Right now I have two 14.04 installs. Grub works fine, I can boot into either one.
<hxm> oh you got me, i know is lucid but no idea which windowmanager, if you give me some clue i can google when reach the computer (not at home now)
<joy_923156> Hello, does anyone know the answer? http://askubuntu.com/questions/704986/how-ubuntu-plans-to-support-php7
<unwizard> I would like to upgrade the non-hosed 14.04 install to 15.10, and I get this install message
<lotuspsychje> !lucid | hxm
<ubottu> hxm: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<hxm> yes i know
<lotuspsychje> hxm: install an ubuntu version fromp topic mate
<hxm> is a computer of a college, not easy to manage
<hxm> but i will force them to use Lubuntu at least
<k1l_> unwizard: did you change anything in the bios regarding uefi? yes or no?
<unwizard> k1l_: nope
<k1l_> then i dont understand why that error comes up
<unwizard> Is grub hard-coded to a kernel, or does it just point to partitions? Can I use the grub that 14.04 installed as-is for the 15.10 install? That is, I install without touching the MBR
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you had info of the php on xenial no? for joy_923156
<TJ-> php? Pretty Hopeless Programming?
<nobody44> hi guys, i am getting tired of my custom ubuntu image. Why in gods name does the image mount /dev/sdax to /media automatically? I am trying to build an image that install a ubuntu 14.04 Server LTS without asking *any* questions, but the installation process *always* asks if I want to umount /dev/sda
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: not that I know of, no
<nobody44> the issue is described here: http://matelakat.blogspot.de/2014/05/ubuntu-installer-unmount-partitions.html, but the solution does not work for me
<asad_> Whenever I boot my system, I get a pop up with the following message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13622972/
<asad_> And when I install it using apt-get, it says it's already installed and is the newest version.
<lotuspsychje> asad_: did you install it manually yourself?
<asad_> lotuspsychje: I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lotuspsychje> asad_: weird..
<lotuspsychje> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.548ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<asad_> lotuspsychje: This message appears everytime I turn on my computer
<lotuspsychje> asad_: perhaps purge flashplugin, as the linux version is pretty dead anyway
<lotuspsychje> asad_: try chromium instead or firefox html5
<asad_> lotuspsychje: Does flashplugin-installer have any dependencies?
<lubuntu> server irc.explosionirc.net
<lotuspsychje> asad_: its safe to remove, if thats what you need to know?
<asad_> lotuspsychje: Alright. Yeah was wondering, if removing it will affect other things...
<lotuspsychje> asad_: most youtube video's support html5 already so you wont be needing adobe flash much anymore
<ralpheeee> o/ after installing mini.iso and network manager + nm-applet...when i right click network manager it is greyed out???
<k1l_> ralpheeee: dont set the network/interfaces to manage the devices, then NM will work
<kidddy> Hello I'm in need of some assistance
<kidddy> hello
<cfhowlett> !ask | kidddy
<ubottu> kidddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kidddy> I'm in need of some assistance
<kidddy> so
<kidddy> my problem is
<somsip> kidddy: ask - all on one line and be concise
<cfhowlett> !enter | kidddy
<ralpheeee> k1l_: ok thxs....is there a guide somewhere?
<kidddy> When trying to install ubuntu it gives me a partition error
<ffio> if anyone remember there was a person name DrWillis  or DrWill how use to hangout here quite a lot..
<ffio> he was kind of op over here..
<k1l_> ralpheeee: look what is inside /etc/network/interfaces
<lotuspsychje> ffio: dr_willis is been away for long time now
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat please
<kidddy> "the ext4 file system creation in partition #1 (0,0,0)(sda) failed."
<ffio> yeah dr_willis
<k1l_> ffio: what is the issue?
<kidddy> I don't know what to do :(
<ffio> he was my good friend and since quite long we were not able to interact with each other..
<ffio> lotuspsychje: do you know his exact nick so that i can leave a memo to him..
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | ffio
<ubottu> ffio: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<ffio> ok sir
<kidddy> Can anyone help me?
<somsip> ffio: Dr_Willis
<b_l4ck> take some patience kiddy
<ffio> nope that nick is not there..
<ffio> somsip: ^
<somsip> ffio: that's the nick he used. End of thread for me
<b_l4ck> are you doing a clean install kidddy ?
<ffio> cool :)
<kidddy> Yes b_|4ck
<b_l4ck> hmm, and did you create just one partition ?
<somsip> kidddy: are you installing from usb?
<kidddy> I don't know anything about partitions. I just booted from a USB and
<kidddy> erased everything and tried to install
<db`> Anyone could help pls.
<b_l4ck> are you using a manual for installing?
<kidddy> no
<somsip> !ask | db`
<ubottu> db`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ffio> may be he is not alive anymore :/ somsip
<db`> How do I give the virtual users full permissions on their FTP folders?
<db`> presently when they connect, they cant add folder, upload files, etc. They see 550 error. There is no permissions facility on pureadmin
<db`> I installed pure-ftpd & pureadmin (GUI)
<db`> ubuntu 14.04 vps
<amnix> In firefox, why are there only 360p and 720p options in youtube?
<somsip> db`: have you followed the instructions about permissions on here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<lotuspsychje> amnix: depends on the video been posted
<db`> somsip
<amnix> lotuspsychje: No, it's for all videos...
<db`> I followed that tutorial
<db`> to install
<jtheuer> Hi, I want to automate the installation of ubuntu net boot iso with virtual box. I need a reference of all options I can type at the boot: prompt (like "install debconf/frontend=noninteractive debian-installer=en_US") How are these options called, what do I have to google for?
<jtheuer> Specifically, I'm stuck at the screen "mirror selection"
<db`> somsip it works only inside the ftpusers directory
<somsip> db`: where do you expect it to work?
<db`> How do I make it wortk outside that dire?
<db`> like I have added myself as a user who would have access to root via ftp
<db`> but I can cnnect, cant make any changes
<somsip> db`: oh good lord no....
<db`> ?
<somsip> db`: unsafe and a bad idea. learn to use ssh and scp instead
<db`> ok. I am using XAMPP. I want the users to give access to their htdocs for website
<db`> somsip
<db`> ./opt/lampp/htdocs/user1-web
<db`> how do I give full access to user1 for his website?
<db`> can I use this? chown -hR ftpuser:ftpgroup /opt/lampp/htdocs/user1-web
<db`> or may be since only one user needs that priv, can I use this:
<somsip> db`: the result is likely to prevent the wed server from reading the files
<somsip> *web
<Dat> has anyone ever used systemback or timeshift? I'm looking for a suitable backup solution to my external drive maybe making an installable system image and etc
<db``> crashed.
<somsip> db`: found this that may be of use to you (under virtuial directories) but you will need to do something with www-data user too (as suggested on this page) - read more about this as I have no idea about the safety of this http://articlebin.michaelmilette.com/setting-up-pure-ftpd-in-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> db`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP why don't you use the manual, if you did, you were up & running by now
<somsip> OerHeks: he's got it running per that page, but wants external dir access for virtual users
<db``> Yea Oerheks it works. But I do not got my www directory in /ftpusers.
<db``> So I need to give access to www directory for the user
<db``> thanks somsip
<somsip> db``: no - you need the user's dir where they will upload web files to be accessible by the user that runs the web server (usually www-data if it's Apache)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<b_l4ck> Hi
<db``> yes somsip
<db``> I though the symlinks would work
<kiddd> Hello I opened up gparted, deleted all partitions and created a new MSDOS one which deleted all of the space
<kiddd> but now
<kiddd> when I try to install ubuntu it still gives me the error "the ext4 system creation in partition #2 failed"
<kiddd> what's up>
<kiddd> anyone?
<cfhowlett> kiddd, you  made an MSDOS partition for ubuntu?  wrong wrong wrong
<cfhowlett> !install | kiddd
<ubottu> kiddd: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sudomarize> When i try to update my system, i get "Not enough free disk space. The upgrade needs a total of 84.9 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 29.5 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'". How can i clear up space? (sudo apt-get clean doesn't seem to do anything)
<kiddd> ok so I fucked up then how do I erase the whole damn disk and all its partitions
<kiddd> I need a quick and easy way to do this
<cfhowlett> kiddd, profanity is unnecessary and against the channel rules.  stop it.
<kiddd> oh ok
<bazhang> no cursing here kiddd
<kiddd> so how do I delete the disk
<kiddd> and all it's partitions
<Naughx> @kidd, you create a dos partition table?
<Naughx> created*
<kiddd> yes
<kiddd> I guess
<kiddd> some guy in here told me to do it
<db``> somsip the symlink fails.
<Naughx> how big is your drive?
<kiddd> 80
<kiddd> gigs
<kiddd> is there any way to undo all the partitions I created and start fresh
<kiddd> cuz I kind of messed up trying to install it so many times
<somsip> sudomarize: did you 'sudo apt-get autoremove' first?
<somsip> db``: how so?
<kiddd> This is a brand new disk and the computer guy checked it before he sold it to me so there's nothing wrong with it,
<Naughx> @kiddd so there is nothing good on your drive?
<kiddd> I just tried to install ubuntu so mnay times I think it created too many partitions
<kiddd> Naughx no
<sudomarize> somsip: yeah
<db``> I use a symlink and when I browse throufh FTP cleint, I see a shortcut placed. WhenI try opening it, it says 550 Can;t open : no such file/dir
<kiddd> It's all bad partitions on my drive and whatnot
<kiddd> I need a quick and easy way to erase all of them
<somsip> sudomarize: then there are many suggestions here but choose wisely http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<Naughx> you should maybe use "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda"
<nub> is this channel the one for google code in
<Naughx> it will wipe your drive
<kiddd> you sure?
<cfhowlett> nub, no this is ubuntu support
<db``> Response:	550 Can't open htdocs: No such file or directory
<db``> Error:	Critical file transfer error
<Naughx> it will take some time
<nub> cfhowlett do you know what it is
<Naughx> to complete
<cfhowlett> nub, errr, why don't you try .... google!
<db``> I have symlinked like this: ln -s /opt/lampp/htdocs/ /home/ftpusers/user1/web
<db``> inside web I see htdocs shortcut
<kiddd> Naughx
<db``> which when clicked shows that error ^
<db``> sompis
<kiddd> it gives me input output error
<db``> * somsip
<kiddd> what do I do now?
<Naughx> huh... is your drive on /dev/sda?
<kiddd> yes
<kiddd> I just checked
<Naughx> if that's the case it could be failing
<kiddd> no way it's brand new
<kiddd> and the computer guy checked it before he gave it to me
<b_l4ck> you should create a partition
<cfhowlett> kiddd, i/o errors happen to new devices.  you're under warranty so get it checked.
<Naughx> are you sure it gets enough power?
<TJ-> db``: permissions permissions permissions. If the web-server process can't traverse to /home/ftpusers/user1/web, or that directory is not readable by it, you'd expect a 5xx error
<b_l4ck> do you have at least one partition kiddd ?
<kiddd> I don't know what to do :(
<b_l4ck> becayse you should
<b_l4ck> sec kiddd
<kiddd> b14ck one sec
<kiddd> I'll check under gparted
<kiddd> to see what partitions I have
<db``> How do I rectify it TJ-
<kiddd> ok so opening up gparted it just shows my hard drive and it says "unallocated
<kiddd> what should I do
<b_l4ck> create a partition for ubuntu to install on
<TJ-> db``: correct the permissions so the web-server has access
<b_l4ck> just 1
<b_l4ck> you can create a partition that's 100% of the disk size
<kiddd> when trying to create a  new partitions table it says "No partition table found on device /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> kiddd, select the unallocated space.  create new partition table ext4
<Naughx> io error
<kiddd> k one sec
<kiddd> it doesn't give me an option to create extv
<b_l4ck> that's it, you should create just 1 partition
<cfhowlett> kiddd, or perhaps partition > new partition table ext4
<kiddd> ext4*
<b_l4ck> try that ^
<asad_> I was on Fedora earlier and I had screen tearing issues. Whenever I'd play a video or move a window on the screen, the screen would tear. None of that seems to happen on ubuntu 15.10. Can I know what must've been the issue and how come that it's not happening on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> asad_, because ubuntu > fedora
<kiddd> when trying to create partition table it only gives options for aix, amiga bsd dvh gpt mac msdos pc98 sun and loop
<kiddd> no ext4
<Naughx> @kiddd is there a red "!" next to unallocated space?
<thebwt> asad_: sounds like video drivers
<OerHeks> asad_, how would we know?
<kiddd> yes Naughx
<cfhowlett> asad_, but more precisely, you probably grabbed the correct video drivers under ubuntu
<kiddd> does this mean my hard drive is bad?
<Naughx> you don't have a table so gparted won't let you create a partition
<kiddd> how do I get a table
<Naughx> fdisk /dev/sda
<Naughx> then
<Naughx> enter: n
<asad_> cfhowlett: I don't think it was the drivers. I actually tried multiple distros. This same problem occurred in every one of those. Ubuntu is the only one that it didn't happen in....
<Naughx> then enter: w
<Naughx> i mean not n but o
<sshd> whats the problem
<kiddd> awesome thanks for the help y'all I'll try this one sec
<cfhowlett> asad_, so ... problem solved?
<ren0v0> Hi, when connecting to a samba share via nautilus, there is a dialog, is it possible to set "defaults" for it? the default is "anonymous this is annoying
<kiddd> ok Naughx
<kiddd> when creating a new partition table with fdisk
<kiddd> it says
<asad_> cfhowlett: Yeah everything seems to work perfectly... what could have been the problem? I have intel hd 5500 graphics.
<kiddd> "Re-reading the partition table failed: device busy
<Naughx> could it be mounted?
<kiddd> I dunno
<OerHeks> asad_, better ask in #fedora why it does not work, and does on ubuntu ..
<kiddd> it says the kernel still uses the old table, the new table will be used after the next reboot or after you run partprobe or kpartx
<asad_> OerHeks: No one replies there.
<cfhowlett> asad_, I've only used fedora in vbox so I can't compare them.  but I'd guess somehow fedora didn't get the intel drivers.  check the fedora repos.
<kiddd> reboot maybe?
<OerHeks> if it works, why should we care about why it does not on other distros?
<Naughx> well try to reboot then
<kiddd> Then I theoretically should be able to create a new partition table, correct?
<asad_> OerHeks: You shouldn't care about it. But I would like to understand what could've been the problem as it happened everywhere...
<asad_> OerHeks: but whatever.
<batteronizer> @asad_ then you should ask on their channels about why it didn't work
<Naughx> maybe
<Naughx> if your disk is fine
<Naughx> you should
<kiddd> hey it's working
<kiddd> so now I go
<kiddd> partition > new
<kiddd> and what are the settings I neede
<kiddd> need*
<kiddd> leave everything as normal?
<Naughx> create a msdos table (default)
<Naughx> then create an ext4 partition
<kiddd> so first go Device > Create partition table > MSDOS
<kiddd> right?
<Naughx> yes
<kiddd> done
<kiddd> now go partition > new
<kiddd> and what settings
<Naughx> then partiton > new > ext4
<Naughx> primary
<kiddd> leave everything else as default?
<Naughx> yes
<kiddd> what should the label be
<Naughx> anything you want
<Naughx> you can call it ubuntu
<kiddd> alright
<Naughx> or test
<kiddd> done
<kiddd> it's creating primary partition on /dev/sda
<kiddd> ext4
<kiddd> it's done, completed successfully
<kiddd> what should I do now? Just install ubuntu
<Naughx> yes try to
<kiddd> wait
<kiddd> it's giving me a libparted warning, "error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda:input/output error
<kiddd> :(
<cfhowlett> kiddd, bad disk.  deal with it.
<kiddd> k
<Naughx> yes it is dead
<kiddd> is there any way I can destroy everything on it so it will be like brand new?
<Naughx> burn it
<kiddd> :(
<kiddd> but it was working fine when I got it
<kiddd> what went wrong?
<cfhowlett> kiddd, microwave it for 30 seconds then place it in the freezer overnight.  tomorrow, re-purpose it as a paperweight.
<kiddd> lol
<kiddd> well
<Naughx> transport damage
<kiddd> I don't know what went wrong, I'll have to get a new hard drive or something
<Naughx> sadly yes
<kiddd> anyway thank you so much Naughx you were really helpful
<somsip> !cookie | Naughx
<ubottu> Naughx: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cfhowlett> kiddd, how old is this drive?  cuz I'm pretty sure 80 gb drives aren't even sold anymore.  I had an 80 gb drive --- back in 2004
<kiddd> cfhowlett it's brand new I think, a computer guy gave it to me
<kiddd> he said he had tested it
<kiddd> and it worked
<ren0v0> Hi, when connecting to a samba share via nautilus, there is a dialog, is it possible to set "defaults" for it? the default is "anonymous this is annoying
<cfhowlett> kiddd, "  tested   "
<b_l4ck> hmmm
<b_l4ck> may want to talk to the guy
<kiddd> lol we trust him
<kiddd> he's a good guy
<kiddd> he gave it to use for free after the one we bought off newegg didn't work
<b_l4ck> yeah, but maybe there was damage done to the HDD on transport
<cfhowlett> kiddd, then chalk it up to bad equipment.  it happens.
<kiddd> Well I think I might've messed it up trying to install ubuntu too many times
<Naughx> magnetic HDDs is probably one of the thing that breaks the most easily in a computer
<kiddd> is that a possibility?
<b_l4ck> nope, that's nearly impossible
<kiddd> :(
<Naughx> mmechanical parts
<b_l4ck> done that 35+ times
<cfhowlett> kiddd, installing ubuntu did not cause i/o errors
<kiddd> you're right
<kiddd> so I'll have to take it back to him
<kiddd> and make him fix it, :D
<Naughx> just moving your computer can cause shock damages to your drive
<b_l4ck> yeah, that would be my next step
<kiddd> well you guys are awesome, if I ever need any more help installing ubuntu, I'll come back here, :D
<b_l4ck> doesn't really happen that often IMO
<b_l4ck> good! Happy to see you come and join us
<kiddd> the sucky thing is the first hard drive we bought was totally unusable
<b_l4ck> maybe you will even help people out yourself next time :)
<Naughx> maybe you should get an SSD, they are usually more reliabe
<kiddd> then we took it to him, he said it was bad, and he gave us a new one
<Naughx> and avoid seagate drives
<kiddd> then the new one is bad too :(
<kiddd> I hate hard drives,
<kiddd> already
<b_l4ck> yeah, it can be tricky
<kiddd> and I just built my first computer!
<b_l4ck> nice :)
<kiddd> ~very frustrating
<b_l4ck> that's a good start
<kiddd> anyway thanks y'all
<Naughx> I've only had problems with seagate drives
<kiddd> bye :)
<b_l4ck> bye
<ren0v0> Hi, when connecting to a samba share via nautilus, there is a dialog, is it possible to set "defaults" for it? the default is "anonymous this is annoying
<b_l4ck> hmmm, sec ren0v0
<ren0v0> b_l4ck, i've searched for a config file that contains it but can't find one.  smb.conf does have default "workgroup", but default username is the unix username, i really want to change this, and also the default radio button is now guest, this wasn't the case some updates ago
<b_l4ck> it's the default i guess, have you tried reading the samba docs?
<b_l4ck> ren0v0: https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<ren0v0> yes
<ren0v0> could't find anything here about default client config
<ren0v0> i think it may be nautilus related?
<b_l4ck> add this under the [global] section:
<b_l4ck> force user = rolf
<b_l4ck>    force group = codersyy
<b_l4ck> where rolf should be the user wanted
<ren0v0> b_l4ck, there is no daemon/service for samba client right?
<ren0v0> i mean this change did nothing, but i haven't restarted anyhting either
<b_l4ck> uh, yeah there is
<b_l4ck> try service /etc/init.d/samba reload
<b_l4ck> ren0v0: ^
<ren0v0> nope
<b_l4ck> ps auxf |grep samba then
<b_l4ck> is samba running?
<ren0v0> i have, but nothing is running, why would it be?
<ren0v0> we aren't talking about samba server here are we
<ren0v0> its a client config
<ren0v0> this is actually an ubuntu GUI query, where the hell is it pull this from!
<b_l4ck> sorry, i don't know ren0v0
<b_l4ck> hope somebody knows
<ren0v0> me too, its a small thing but every time i connect to my NAS i need to change this info, the extra few clicks and typing is pretty annoying!
<ghostinthemachin> Sup
<OerHeks> !info sup
<ubottu> sup (source: sup): Software Upgrade Protocol implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 20100519-1 (wily), package size 91 kB, installed size 244 kB
<tubuntu> What is the code name for the next Ubuntu update?
<somsip> !16.04 | tubuntu
<ubottu> tubuntu: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<tubuntu> What's a xerus?
<OerHeks> according to bing, a squirrel http://www.bing.com/search?q=xerus
<tubuntu> Sounds cool. Squirrels are cool.
<torchwood> Who's excited for the Google code-in?
<RoyK> hi all. I have an elitebook 725g2 with a BCM4352 wifi nic. I have installed bcmwl-kernel-source and built and loaded the module, and wlan0 shows up, but I can find no networks. iwlist wlan0 scan shows "no scan results". any idea where I can find a working driver?
<n8w> how to permanently set locale variable LC_ALL to none? The OS keeps assignin this variable which leads to preventin my custom LC types to be applied
<k1l_> torchwood: maybe more people in #ubuntu-offtopic since this channel here is used for support only
<torchwood> Who makes the BCM4352 card?
<somsip> torchwood: broadcom
<k1l_> torchwood: broadcom
<Guest93385> hello
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<torchwood> Go to broadcoms website and search for Linux drivers in DEB format
<bazhang> torchwood, thats not how to do it
<k1l_> !bcm43xx | RoyK
<ubottu> RoyK: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<torchwood> That's how I did it with nVidia
<arunpyasi> hello guys, I had setup a proftpd server but I get cannot write file when I try to download it via ftp !
<arunpyasi> pelase help !
<Guest93385> bcm43xx sucks!
<MonkeyDust> torchwood  don't send people away when they come here for help
<torchwood> That not our position to judge
<torchwood> I'm not sending them away
<MonkeyDust> torchwood  you dan't want to be sent away by your doctor or car mechanic
<Guest93385> you guys are funny
<OerHeks> RoyK, did you run " sudo modprobe wl" after installing ? > http://askubuntu.com/questions/590442/how-can-i-install-broadcom-wireless-adapter-bcm4352-802-11ac-pcid-14e443b1-r
<Guest93385> torchwood go away!
<MonkeyDust> Guest93385  do you have a support question?
<Guest93385> i'm trying to setup a pptpd, but it is always crashing
<torchwood> Search with apt-get on the command line for Broadcom if the article above doesn't work.
<Guest93385> q
<adac> Guys on an rsyslog server, where do I find the logs and how can I view them
<OerHeks> adac, normally logs are stored in /var/log/
<Jakfro> what i have pasted is what boot-repair has give me from the boot info summary. I believe something is missing but i manot sure from where
<sgo11> is that possible to edit /etc/hosts to make dl-ssl.google.com use dl.google.com IP ? I tried to put "dl.google.com dl-ssl.google.com" in /etc/hosts, it doesn't work.
<sgo11> is that possible to edit /etc/hosts to make dl-ssl.google.com use dl.google.com IP ? I tried to put "dl.google.com dl-ssl.google.com" in /etc/hosts, it doesn't work.
<TJ-> sgo11: no, /etc/hosts only contains host > IP address mappings
<sgo11> TJ-, ok. thanks. I will just put IP of dl.google.com and dl-ssl.google.com mapping in /etc/hosts then.
<mkrza_> aight
<Jakfro> anyone ?
<thomasokeeffe> whats up, ubuntu?
<thomasokeeffe> nick torchwood
<hi> hi
<k1l_> you might want to join #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<sgo11> ppa-purge hangs at Updating packages lists. The first line of ppa-purge output. I have no idea what ppa-purge is trying to do and why it hangs. any ideas? thanks.
<k1l_> it wants to read the PPA package list to get rid of that ppa version of that packages. maybe there is a network issue or that ppa is down?
<itaipu> Hi, I just forgotten the passphrase for my encripted home, and I want to upgrade my system without loosing my data in this partition ( an lvm partition); is that possible to make this ? I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 I want to upgrade to the latest 15.10
<itaipu> I think it is impossible to dist-upgrade, and I will need to install from an iso
<daftykins> 12.10 went EOL ages ago =|
<itaipu> I know
<k1l_> itaipu: you will need a new install not an upgrade.
<daftykins> you've been severely at risk by continuing to use that
<k1l_> itaipu: and your lost passphrase might be an issue. better rescue all the data into a backup
<itaipu> k1l_: yeah, well, no way to escape. I was in hope to know how to recover my passphrase
<itaipu> k1l_: thks, anyway
<TJ-> itaipu: if it is ecryptfs encrypted home (stored at /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/) then you can back that up. Also, the passphrase for that is supposed to be the user password
<TJ-> itaipu: unless you have changed the user password without syncing the 2, in which case try using the previous user log-in password to mount the encrypted files using "ecryptfs-recover-private"
<ashleyhindle> How are versions of packages handle in Ubuntu?  I'm wondering what version of PHP will be in the next version of stable Ubuntu
<itaipu> TJ-: well that is good hope !
<ashleyhindle> Is there a maintainer for different packages that decides?
<itaipu> TJ-: thks
<TJ-> ashleyhindle: mostly from syncing from Debian testing, but some exceptions occur
<k1l_> TJ-: iirc it was you pointing out what exact file in .config was the issue when unity doesnt show launcher or taskbar. do you remember what file it was?
<ioria> user ?
<k1l_> ashleyhindle: see packages.ubuntu.com and search for the packagename. there is listed the maintainer and even what version is actually used in the 16.04 alpha.
<sgo11> k1l_, sorry, I just saw your reply. the ppa network is not down because I tried sudo apt-get update, everything works fine, it can complete successfully. network issue can be true because I am in China. everything is blocked here. but I can not figure out which websites ppa-purge tries to connect. I tried netstat. no luck. I don't know how to examine which websites ppa-purge tries to connect.
<ashleyhindle> Thankyou k1l_
<OerHeks> k1l_, i think ~/.config/compiz-1
<TJ-> k1l_: oooo... something like that, I'd have to search the logs
<unwizard> I'm trying to get the rt3090 driver running. This guy (http://askubuntu.com/questions/686188/how-to-install-wifi-driver-ralink-corp-rt3090-wireless-802-11n-1t-1r-pcie-i-am) is right that it's already installed, but somehow it's not enabled. I have /lib/firmware/rt3090.bin but it's not a file for insmod.
<k1l_> iirc it was something qt related. but you named it straight back then so i thought you know it still.
<unwizard> The bog standard rt2800 driver has serious problems with rt3090
<daftykins> yeah that's the firmware, not the module
<unwizard> right, where's the module?
<daftykins> you sure it's not as simple as "sudo modprobe rt2800" ? it might be rt2800usb or rt2800pci
<k1l_> sgo11: something like http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/atareao/ubuntu/   (that is just an example ppa)
<TJ-> k1l_: there was one issue with monitors.xml and another with compizconfig
<unwizard> daftykins: that driver has serious problems
<unwizard> trying to avoid it
<sgo11> k1l_, apt-get update works fine. does it mean the link to repo has no problem?
<daftykins> oh rt3090, my bad i went blank on the numbers
<k1l_> sgo11:  what command do you use?
<daftykins> unwizard: ubuntu version?
<sgo11> k1l_, sudo ppa-purge ppa:chris-lea/node.js
<sgo11> k1l_, sudo apt-get update works fine. no network error output.
<unwizard> daftykins: I have 15.10 and 14.04 dual boot, been trying both.
<k1l_> sgo11: "lsb_release -d" brings what output?
<unwizard> currently on 15.10 now
<sgo11> k1l_, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<unwizard> I blacklisted rt2800, but nothing was recognized in its place
<k1l_> sgo11: hmm, that ppa is still up and got 14.04 package
<daftykins> unwizard: this isn't some rubbish old netbook is it?
<sgo11> k1l_, I can access http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/node.js/ubuntu. Updating package lists is just very slow. I have no idea which website is trying to connect.
<unwizard> daftykins: no, it's a desktop pc
<k1l_> sgo11: maybe just wait until its connected? dont know
<unwizard> relatively recent
<sgo11> k1l_, ok. thanks. :)
<RafaelK> hello folks
<RafaelK> i'm trying to setup PL2303 USB-Serial adapter but all howtos to install this adapter does not work.
<heber> gh
<RafaelK> does somebody know how can i install this adapter on 14.04?
<TJ-> RafaelK: plug it in, usually
<Intel> RafaelK, might want to give a bit more information than just "this adapter" :D
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : hi again
<EriC^^> hi nbusrone
<RafaelK> TJ- Intel: ;) it is lsusb prints
<RafaelK> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<RafaelK> but ls /dev | grep USB is empty
<TJ-> RafaelK: check its USB Vendor:Product ID with "lsusb" and then check that ID is supported with "modinfo -F alias pl2303"
<RafaelK> TJ-: modinfo: ERROR: Module pl2303 not found.
<TJ-> RafaelK: sounds like you're missing the module
<andai> hey is NickServ down?
<TJ-> RafaelK: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/13625969/
<EriC^^> nbusrone: what's up?
<TJ-> andai: Freenode announced the 'hub' was dead earlier
<andai> TJ-: oh. Thx
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : continue from yesterday :) about Nivdia brightness setting reset :)
<RafaelK> TJ-: its output from your system?
<EriC^^> nbusrone: right :)
<TJ-> RafaelK: yes. if you don't have the pl2303 module there's something wrong on that system
<EriC^^> nbusrone: how do you usually set the brightness?
<EriC^^> what program?
<RafaelK> TJ-: also its official ubuntu/trusty64 Vagrant Box
<TJ-> RafaelK: "modinfo pl2303" should find and report the module; if it doesn't something is wrong
<RafaelK> TJ-: modinfo: ERROR: Module pl2303 not found.
<TJ-> RafaelK: "find /lib/modules -type f -name pl2303.ko"
<RafaelK> TJ-: empty
<TJ-> RafaelK: something wrong then, the module is part of the Ubuntu install
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : Application > System tools > Administration > Nvidia X Server Settings , At DFP-0 , color correction tab to set brightness to -30
<RafaelK> is there someone who builds Vagrant Boxes?
<TJ-> RafaelK: what does the package manager report? "dpkg -S pl2303.ko"
<RafaelK> also i'm using this one https://vagrantcloud.com/ubuntu/boxes/trusty64
<TJ-> nbusrone: you can call nvidia-settings from the command-line and set values, using a shell command, too
<nbusrone> TJ- How do I call it ?
<TJ-> RafaelK: if it is an image intended for a virtual machine it may not include the modules
<TJ-> nbusrone: start off with "nvidia-settings --help" and read
<RafaelK> TJ-: but why? is it possible to install them manually?
<TJ-> RafaelK: Why? because they're virtual machine images, not designed for raw hardware, so they only include the modules known to be needed in the virtual machine.
<EriC^^> nbusrone: type man nvidia-settings | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<RafaelK> :/
<TJ-> nbusrone: here's an example of how I use it to control fan-speed for an external GPU: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13626156/
<nbusrone> EriC^^ TJ- : http://pastebin.com/ThC4A95i
<nbusrone>  TJ- : Those are script ... which I dont have knowledge how do I write them :(
<EriC^^> nbusrone: ok, in the dash type startup apps
<EriC^^> then add the line nvidia-settings --load-config-only
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : I had nvidia setting on the startup
<bluenemo> hi guys. I'm debugging some network problems and I noticed that I have a lot of strange timestamp "jumps" in my log files: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/21242745/ what could be the reason for the log in the second line to be 20 minutes behind?
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : Command : sh -c '/usr/bin/nvidia-settings --load-config-only'
<EriC^^> did you generate a config file?
<bluenemo> rsyslog 7.4.4. on 14.04
<EriC^^> nbusrone: type ls -l ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : -rw-rw-r-- 1 nb nb 1844 Dec  3 00:59 /home/ng/.nvidia-settings-rc
<EriC^^> nbusrone: try opening a terminal and typing nvidia-settings --load-config-only &
<EriC^^> and see if it loads it correctly
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : it load , but the brightness reset every restart and when I turn on my tv hook up with HDMI .Sometimes opening a youtube will trigger brightness reset to 0
<smartctl> Hello I'm trying to enable smart on ubuntu
<smartctl> but I can't
<smartctl> When going into disk management, and toggling smart, it says there was an error toggling smart
<smartctl> what's up?
<JimmyNeutron> smartctl, check your bios
<smartctl> what do I need to check for
<smartctl> in the bios
<JimmyNeutron> smartctl, I believe it needs to be enable in the bios first
<smartctl> kj
<smartctl> k*
<compdoc> smartctl, enable smart in the bios
<smartctl> one moment
<smartctl> where is the option?
<teward> smartctl: we can't tell - each BIOS screen is different
<_ha> Hello! Im beginner in linux and im in a trouble trying to change display resolution... Im using Ubuntu Server 14.04.3, and when I type xrandr on terminal a message "Cant Open Display" shows
<JimmyNeutron> smartctl, every motherboard manufacturers place it differently
<compdoc> what does the command 'smartctl -a /dev/sda'  tell you?
<JimmyNeutron> smartctl, check your SATA controller section
<smartctl> so
<smartctl> I'm on Settings>Advanced>Intel (R) sMART connect configuration
<smartctl> is that right
<compdoc> no
<compdoc> you want the page in the bios that list the drives
<smartctl> k
<smartctl> so that would be integrated peripherals
<smartctl> then?
<compdoc> look around. you should see you drives listed
<compdoc> including cd/dvd
<EriC^^> nbusrone: try to put it in ~/.profile , if [ ! -z $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ]; then nvidia-settings --load-config-only &; fi
<smartctl> yeah
<smartctl> I see my drives
<smartctl> but it doesn't give me any option to enable smart
<EriC^^> nbusrone: you can add something in udev to let it run every time you plug the hdmi if you want
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : done , I will try and restart tomorrow and check whether it works
<EriC^^> nbusrone: ok
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : sorry I am getting an error bash: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
<smartctl> so I heard that if I'm running in ACHI mode I can't enable smart?
<EriC^^> nbusrone: type cat ~/.profile | nc termbin.com 9999
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : http://pastebin.com/Y7pw6sZq
<smartctl> Help
<smartctl> how do I enable smart
<EriC^^> nbusrone: that's just part of the file
<EriC^^> nbusrone: type tail ~/.profile
<halvor> hello
<halvor> how can i turn off the built in display on a laptop? it’s broken and i’d like to use an external display
<halvor> but obviously the built in one is the default
<EriC^^> halvor: settings > display
<halvor> i cannot see anything
<halvor> EriC^^: the lcd is broken
<smartctl> hello how do I test my disk
<halvor> EriC^^: that’s why i want to use only the external display
<smartctl> I think I have bad sectors on it
<EriC^^> halvor: try pressing a button on the laptop to turn it on
<halvor> EriC^^: what to turn on?
<EriC^^> fn + something
<halvor> EriC^^: the laptop is running
<EriC^^> the external display
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : http://pastebin.com/g3UnCASz
<EriC^^> which laptop is it halvor ?
<halvor> EriC^^: it’s a wreck, there display is broken and i can only use an external keyboard
<halvor> anyway
<compdoc> smartctl use the command and post to pastebin.com:   sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<EriC^^> halvor: it usually looks like this http://pctvcables.com/images/hp-monitor-key.jpg
<compdoc> if sda is your drive
<halvor> if i switch to text mode i can see what’s up on the external monitor
<halvor> so i should turn off the built-in one in xorg.conf
<halvor> EriC^^: the built-in keyboard isn’t working
<EriC^^> hmm
<halvor> i tried using xrandr
<halvor> but no luck
<EriC^^> xrandr should work
<EriC^^> how did you see what you were writing though? tty works?
<halvor> „Can’t open display"
<halvor> yeah
<halvor> tty is fine
<EriC^^> ok write a script that will run when you login
<EriC^^> xrandr --output <external screen> --auto
<halvor> it’s only that x uses the secondary display as an extension for the built in one
<EriC^^> something like that turns it on
<halvor> EriC^^: it is on
<halvor> EriC^^: i want the buit-in (broken one) to be turned off, as that is now the main display
<halvor> EriC^^: and i cannot see anything on it. i want only to use the external screen
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> so tty the external works, X it doesn't just the built in?
<EriC^^> nbusrone: where did you add the if statement?
<EriC^^> halvor: ?
<halvor> EriC^^: you don’t really understand it
<EriC^^> halvor: you're not explaining it well, be concise
<TJ-> halvor: are you currently controlling the PC via a remote ssh ?
<halvor> EriC^^: both screens work properly, apart from the fact that the built-in one is cracked. and that’s the first screen in X, the external one is just extension. so all the menus are on the cracked lcd and i want that to be turned off. which i could only get done from tty.
<halvor> nope
<halvor> TJ-: just booted it up and switched to tty1 from X
<EriC^^> halvor: ok, if that's the case
<EriC^^> then go to settings > display and turn off the built in display
<TJ-> halvor: right, so you need to use "xrandr -d :0 ..." to target the display, if you're not running xrandr from the same session
<halvor> TJ-: thanks, i am going to try that immediately
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : ??? if statement ?
<TJ-> halvor: as in "xrandr -d :0 --ouput LVDS-0 --off"
<TJ-> halvor: typo! "xrandr -d :0 --output LVDS-0 --off"
<EriC^^> halvor: settings > display is pretty easy, and you can control a bunch of other stuff..
<Kiddddd> hello I'm trying to wipe my hard drive
<EriC^^> nbusrone: if [ ! -z $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ]; then nvidia-settings --load-config-only &; fi
<Kiddddd> using wipe
<halvor> EriC^^: that would be lovely, but as i’ve mentioned before, i cannot see the gui, only tty
<Kiddddd> but when I do it, it gives me an I/O error
<Kiddddd> so what's up
<EriC^^> nbusrone: add that line to ~/.profile , what did you do earlier?
<TJ-> Kiddddd: faulty device?
<Kiddddd> that's the only possibility?>
<TJ-> Kiddddd: "I/O error" generally comes from the kernel
<TJ-> Kiddddd: check 'dmesg'
<halvor> TJ-: hmm, xrandr Configure crtc 0 failed
<Kiddddd> tj what's dmesg
<TJ-> halvor: I assume you're using the correct output name for your system; those do vary. use 'xrandr .... -q" to check
<TJ-> halvor: but, if you're using a tty on the external monitor, does that mean X isn't using that external monitor at all, or just that you Ctrl+Alt+Fx to use it?
<halvor> TJ-: i just checked xrandr -d :0 and it’s, the primary cracked display, LVDS1
<halvor> TJ-: used ctr+alt+fx
<TJ-> halvor: OK, so X knows about and is showing that external output in the 'xrandr -q' report
<halvor> TJ-: the primary display is the cracked lcd, so i cannot get anything done in the gui
<TJ-> halvor: you can change the primary, too, with "xrandr --output X --primary"
<halvor> TJ-: where X should be VGA1?
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : I didn't do anything
<EriC^^> nbusrone: you said you got a bash error
<halvor> TJ-: is there a way to make this change permanent?
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : oh, I understand , I need to type in the line
<halvor> TJ-: and for some reason i cannot switch back to X with ctrl+alt+fxx
<EriC^^> nbusrone: type nano ~/.profile
<EriC^^> nbusrone: if [ ! -z $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ]; then nvidia-settings --load-config-only &; fi
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : added , will test out tomorrow . The bash error because I just paste the command on the terminal without reading it
<EriC^^> add that if statement at the bottom
<TJ-> halvor: in the xorg.conf
<halvor> TJ-: fixed it
<halvor> managed to switch to X and used the gui settings
<halvor> TJ-: thanks for the help! i probably would have never figured this out on my own
<EriC^^> nbusrone: hold on there's a typo
<TJ-> halvor: when switching back from the tty, you don't need the Ctrl held down. in fact, for some keyboards, hacing 2 keys reported down at the same time isn't supported, so it may just send Ctrl+Fx and that, obviously, won't cause the tty switch
<EriC^^> nbusrone: remove the & after --load-config-only
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : i manually paste the   if  [ ! -z $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ]; then nvidia-settings --load-config-only &; fi  into the profile ?
<EriC^^> nbusrone: yes, remove the & though, so it's
<EriC^^> nbusrone: if [ ! -z $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ]; then nvidia-settings --load-config-only; fi
<TJ-> halvor: the default switching is Alt+Fx, the Ctrl was added in X to guard against unexpected switches
<gcosmin> Hi, I get this error: W: GPG error: http://security.debian.org testing/updates InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9D6D8F6BC857C906 NO_PUBKEY 8B48AD6246925553
<gcosmin> please can anyone help me fix it ?
<halvor> TJ-: thanks, that’s useful to know
<TJ-> gcosmin: that's a Debian repo, not Ubuntu, so you're likely missing the keys
<OerHeks> gcosmin, why do you want debian/testing updates in ubuntu?
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : http://pastebin.com/eFAyD904
<gcosmin> OerHeks, I do not
<OerHeks> gcosmin, solution: remove that repo form /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<OerHeks> or /etc/apt/sources.list if you added it there manually
<EriC^^> nbusrone: ok
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : gtg , will restart and try tomorrow :) if I am having error which I can't start the screen ,how do I delete it in terminal ?
<haskel> is there a cortana equivalent for ubuntu?
<haskel> (as in windows 10 cortana)
<OerHeks> haskel, there is a project Sirius > http://www.pcworld.com/article/2898148/meet-sirius-the-open-source-siri-clone-that-runs-on-ubuntu.html
<haskel> OerHeks, is it simple to install, I tried install pocketsphinx for voice recognition and it is literally impossib
<haskel> impossible*
<OerHeks> i have no idea, just read about it a few weeks ago. try it, but for support you are on your own.
<creyc> im trying to update virt-tools but it seems like virt-sparsify is still an older 1.24.5, how can I get a newer version?
<zamba> i have around 40GB of data that i want to send to a friend of mine that's running windows.. i want to avoid having to create an archive and download this, but instead find a way to synchronize the files over..
<Daghdha> Hi
<zamba> any suggestions for this?
<Daghdha> Wanna run something by you, see if it's feasible.
<lun> zamba, smb
<_Kai_> Quick PSA: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/02/google_chromebook_ftc_complaint/
<_Kai_> Don't buy your kid a spywareBook
<creyc> does windows have rsync?
<_Kai_> "Google has been collecting data from schoolchildren as young as seven years of age, according to a complaint filed with the US Federal Trade Commission (FTC) by the Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF), despite the Chocolate Factory's legally enforceable commitment to refrain from such activities."
<zamba> ... over the internet
<Daghdha> I have 3 disks from a raid5, softraid linux and I want to get those onto a windows machine. So my plan is to put them in a windows machine, boot with a CD and then copy data to one of the NTFS disks.
<OerHeks> creyc, upgrade to wily 15.10 for 1.28.12 >http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man1/virt-sparsify.1.html
<zamba> i was thinking about using webdav or maybe even bittorrent technology
<creyc> ohh, :\
<OerHeks> _Kai_, that is offtopic here, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<creyc> im on 14 stil
<_Kai_> OerHeks: thanks!
<OerHeks> creyc, lts uses tested and stable packages, if you really *need* a newer version, upgrade.
<creyc> well i dont need a newer version of ubuntu. but the whole reason for wanting virt-sparsify 1.26+ is to be able to sparify-in-place
<creyc> i dont have enough free disk space and setting TMPDIR to a nfs share doesnt seem to be working
<creyc> actually, it looks like its trying to use /tmp instead of $TMPDIR
<goddard> anyone up for a challenge? http://askubuntu.com/questions/704892/xbox-one-controller-crashes-ubuntu
<SimbaCub> n00b msg alert! Does anyone have the low-down on whether and when a Ubuntu tablet will be released? I love the interface!
<Daghdha> what about mounting 3 soft raid disks in a windows hosted virtual machine with ubuntu?
<Apteryx> Hello, I'm trying to use tftp, and testing on my local tftpd-hpa server (or tftpd), I always get a "Permission denied" error.
<OerHeks> goddard, poor on info, what ubuntu version/kernel?
<Daghdha> what about mounting 3 soft raid disks in a ubuntu hosted virtual machine with ubuntu?
<goddard> OerHeks: its in the tag
<goddard> 14.04.3 stock
<creyc> huhh, seems like i needed to set variable AND run virt-sparsify from same line..
<OerHeks> goddard, no it is not. but oke, from kernel 3.17 and up that controller is supported OOTB  (except for the vibrations).
<Apteryx> Both the /var/lib/tftpboot/ and the file I'm trying to 'get' as a test are publicly readable.
<lotuspsychje> goddard: you should add tail -f /var/log/syslog to that askubuntu also, when plugging your controller
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Daghdha
<ubottu> Daghdha: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<goddard> OerHeks: i dont want the controller support i just don't want my systemm to crash
<ioria> Apteryx, don't know if applies to you, but i had similar issue, solved changing  --_ADDRESS in    /etc/default/tftpd-hpa    in  ":69"
<goddard> lotuspsychje: i wouldn't be able to get any actionable data it literally locks the entire computer up
<lotuspsychje> goddard: so check your syslog/dmesg whats happening
<goddard> lotuspsychje: i did it just says new device and that is the end
<OerHeks> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.70.76 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<goddard> OerHeks: what is that suppose to tell me?
<OerHeks> goddard, upgrade to 15.04/15.10 to avoid crashes, or not plug it in.
<goddard> OerHeks: im using LTS
<k1l_> he is using the enablement stack kernel backported from 15.04
<goddard> how is it a USB device can LOCK up Linux?
<goddard> shouldn't that be a handled exception/error type of thing
<lotuspsychje> goddard: instead of wining, try to investigate whats going on
<k1l_> goddard: see the system logs whats going on
<goddard> lotuspsychje: that is why i am here
<lotuspsychje> goddard: gather info for your askubuntu thread
<goddard> lotuspsychje: HOW?
<lotuspsychje> goddard: reboot, check logs
<k1l_> goddard: syslog, dmesg etc
<k1l_> goddard: in /var/log/
<goddard> dmesg says nothing besides a new device and then LOCKS UP
<k1l_> is the device techincally ok? so not making electrical issues to the usb ports?
<lotuspsychje> goddard: tried different usb ports?
<goddard> lotuspsychje: yeah
<goddard> k1l_: yeah i use it on my xbox one just fine
<goddard> k1l_: i can plug it into a windows pc
<OerHeks> Did you plug it in an usb3 port? that could explain it.
<k1l_> goddard: you were here often enough to know, that its exhausting having to ask for more details for every bit. so please do some work since you want that going instead of demanding other volunteers to do more work than you even want to invest.
<k1l_> goddard: so logs logs logs. see the cycled logs after the reboot. whats showing up there? in dmesg, in syslog?
<goddard> k1l_: you can say that but i have looked at the logs and it gives no mention it literally locks up the computer when connected
<Soltis> cd /path/to/symlink; ls ../ #Shows directory above symlink target instead of contents of /path/to/
<lotuspsychje> goddard: add your logs to the askubuntu, so we can read em
<vicente> I have a problem with no panels when booting ubuntu mate 15.10, can someone look at my xsession logs and offer some advise? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13627632/
<Soltis> What in the world would cause that sort of behaviour?
<DoYouKnow> nouveau crashed on boot on the latest ubuntu
<DoYouKnow> 15.10
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: wich card chipset?
<DoYouKnow> so I'm running 14.04
<Soltis> What's weirder is that cd ../ takes me back to /path/to
<Soltis> So wtf is wrong here?
<DoYouKnow> [     4.099] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 960M (GM107-A) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
<lotuspsychje> !language | Soltis
<ubottu> Soltis: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ubuntu-mate> what?
<DoYouKnow> [     4.099] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 4194304 kBytes
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: optimus card?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: can we help you?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: ask your question please
<ubuntu-mate> how can i close sesssion opened before on ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> without installing screen
<ubuntu-mate> ???
<lotuspsychje> !patience | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vicente> ubuntu-mate, are the sessions connected remotely, or are they local sessions? I would try running "ps -aux | less" or "ps -aux | grep session" to find the process running the session then "kill <PID>"
<DoYouKnow> lotuspsychje, ubuntu-mate : yes, it has optimus support
<tkeller> greetings.   I have been away from linux use for a number of years.  I need a few pointers on how wo manage my mass storage devices, please?
<vicente> tkeller, what exactly are you doing with the mass storage devices, what do you mean by "manage"?
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: did you install nvidia-prime?
<DoYouKnow> lotuspsychje: it wouldn't let me into setup
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: wich setup?
<DoYouKnow> ubuntu setup, for 15.10
<tkeller> \vicente:   I physically installed a new 3TB HDD, and I don't remember how to get to uit to format it, and to mount it
<DoYouKnow> I tried booting from a usb drive and it gave an error
<DoYouKnow> I could try again
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: is LTS giving you issues?
<DoYouKnow> no
<DoYouKnow> it works great, but I had to use backports for wifi
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: why not stay there?
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: wich chipset?
<DoYouKnow> I'm just thinking of submitting a bug report
<vicente> tkeller, type "sudo blkid" in the terminal to find the UUID and /dev/sd# of the harddrive
<ubuntu-mate> it doensnt work
<DoYouKnow> 960m
<iamwhoiam> hello people. I have an issue with ubuntu 12.04.. it is a friends, and it is in a different language, but the idea is that during apt-get update, he ends with the error /var/lib/dpkg/lock (28:not enough space).. any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: no i mean your graphics work on LTS right,? wich wifi chipset?
<vicente> tkeller, then you can do "sudo cfdisk /dev/sd#" to create partitions and format the drive
<DoYouKnow> lotuspsychje: oohh, Intel 8960
<vicente> tkeller, last of all, you will want to edit /etc/fstab and add a line for your harddrive to mount it at boot up (or on command). the details on this command will vary depending on when you want the drive mounted
<DoYouKnow> sorry, 8260
<DoYouKnow> Intel 8260
<TJ-> iamwhoiam: "not enough space" says it all, file-system is out of free space
<ubuntu-mate> exit
<DoYouKnow> (still getting familiar, heh)
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: hmm intel should have good support to wifi, whats going on with it,?
<iamwhoiam> from what he says, he tried to upgrade to 14.04 but stopped the procedure - but i cannot be sure since he does not really uses ubuntu, so i cannot be sure
<iamwhoiam> TJ-: i realize that :) but he has 900mb free
<vicente> tkeller, this guide seems to be pretty complete http://www.idevelopment.info/data/Unix/Linux/LINUX_PartitioningandFormattingSecondHardDrive_ext3.shtml
<DoYouKnow> lotuspsychje: it didn't work by default, so I had to use kernel backports
<DoYouKnow> but now it's working
<TJ-> iamwhoiam: where? is there a separate file-system for /var/. Check with "df -h"
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: so you have everything working on LTS now?
<DoYouKnow> the only other issue is the lenovo-ideapad kernel module doesn't work right with my laptop yet
<DoYouKnow> that I don't have working
<DoYouKnow> so I had to disable it (I'm using the new Ideapad released this or last month)
<vicente> tech support in IRC is a pretty thankless job. came to look for help and instead ended up offering support for others hahaha
<DoYouKnow> last month
<iamwhoiam> TJ-: thats what i did. His file system reports 880MB free
<iamwhoiam> TJ-: (/dev/sd5)
<haasn> There's a packaging bug with nagios-plugins-contrib on 14.04 LTS (package version 9.20140106), two of its provided and interdependent components are not compatible (version mismatch, apparently due to including an unpatched version from upstream). Where can I report this bug?
<TJ-> iamwhoiam: the error message looks quite specific
<teward> haasn: ubuntu-bug nagios-plugins-contrib
<teward> haasn: run that in the command line
<teward> haasn: then detail the issue
<DoYouKnow> this ideapad is a haswell generation 6 with a 3.5 GHz max clock
<DoYouKnow> for turbo
<haasn> teward: Which package provides ubuntu-bug? dpkg -S finds nothing
<iamwhoiam> TJ-: i know, but i cannot make sense of it. Since, df reports free space, and the upgrade (as far as he says) started, i so not know how to proceed with that error. I couldnt even find details about the error 28 or what else can cause it. Thats why i thought of asking here
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: please only use this channel for ubuntu questions
<DoYouKnow> lotuspsychje: so if I have a question about a particular kernel module on ubuntu, I can't use it?
<teward> haasn: apt-get install apport
<DoYouKnow> like the lenovo_ideapad module?
<TJ-> iamwhoiam: temporary files being fetched possibly? fill space, fails, they get deleted, you check, and see space is there?
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: sure, ask specific questions
<DoYouKnow> Ok, Why is the wifi auto-disabled by default if the lenovo_ideapad module is loaded? (I had to blacklist the module to use wifi)
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: doyouknow wich wifi chipset your lenovoa has
<TJ-> DoYouKnow: there's some weird ACPI stuff on those Ideapads, that's possibly it
<DoYouKnow> 08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)
<haasn> teward: Installing that wants to pull in policykit, systemd-services, dbus and others. Is that the intended result?
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: have you tried other ubuntu versions on the pad?
<teward> haasn: yes.
<teward> haasn: without all those things, you aren't going to be able to reliably provide bug reports
<vicente> tkeller, got the new hdd running yet?
<DoYouKnow> lotuspsychje: nothing older than 14.04 will work. I could try 15.04
<DoYouKnow> instead of 15.10
<tkeller> vincente?
<32NAAEI73> Any tips on solving a 403 InternalAVError  when doing apt-get install gnome?  (14.04)
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: sure, or 16.04 development version, just as kernel test
<TJ-> teward: I think that's overstating it. haasn try "apt-get --dry-run install --no-install-recommends apport"
<DoYouKnow> TJ-: perhaps
<vicente> tkeller, you were in here asking about how to format/mount a new harddrive right? maybe that was a different tkeller
<regedit> hello
<tkeller> that is correct, vincente.
<DoYouKnow> lotuspsychje: the other problem is if I type naturally with my fingers on the palmrrest, I'll accidentally hit the touchpad sometimes and the mouse will move
<DoYouKnow> is there a way to fix that?
<teward> TJ-: true, but there are cases in systemd environments where it tries to get data that it can't get without those commands
<regedit> what are the commands to set grub2's default boot kernel? I am trying to configure a remote server where I cannot access the grub2 menu upon boot
<DoYouKnow> *my palms
<DoYouKnow> on the palmrest
<pvl> hey all, i DD'd the server iso to a usb, and my system is complaining that isolinux.bin cannot be found
<tkeller> I used sudo blkid, but it only gives me information on my main 500GB drive, nothing about my secondary 3TB drive.
<pvl> runnning isohybrid on it didnt seem to do anything
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: have about you fix one issue at the time,
<TJ-> teward: right, but on 14.04 there should only be systemd-login shouldn't there?
<vicente> DoYouKnow, I take my touchpad to avoid that issue, very low tech
<k1l_> pvl: what was the exact of=?
<k1l_> from dd used?
<pvl>  /dev/sdb k1l_
<teward> TJ-: true, forgot 14.04.  In that case, maybe that'd work
<pvl> seeing as how dmesg said its /dev/sdb
<_Trullo> is there some app that can turn off the monitor and turn it on again, at specific times?
<k1l_> pvl: ok, common issue is to dd into a partition but sdb is right then
<teward> but i'm not 100% familiar with the 'every apport bug needs these: [list of commands to get data from'
<vicente> tkeller, do a "dmesg" and post the output in pastebin. it may not be recognized as a harddrive - yet.
<DoYouKnow> vicente: tape?
<teward> TJ-: it's possible those commands depend on `apport`.  And launchpad libraries, which may not get pulled in
<pvl> k1l_, i know. i just dont wanna burn a dvd
<teward> (if you run your command)
<DoYouKnow> there's palm detection built in to some touchpad drivers, vicente
<k1l_> pvl: just make sure it was sdb and not sdb1
<tkeller> uhm  *blush* I don't remember how to use pastebin
<lotuspsychje> !pates | tkeller
<lotuspsychje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tkeller> lotus: how do I get the text INTO the pastebin?
<lotuspsychje> tkeller: copy/paste
<haasn> TJ-: Thanks, that sounds more like what I want
<vicente> DoYouKnow, do you use the trackpad at all or an external mouse?
<tkeller> lotuspscchje:   I was a strictly command-line user previously, I don't know how to copy/paste with the GUI
<haasn> Unrelated: I'm having trouble with my networking. I'm running Ubuntu inside an LXC container with a static IP address and gateway. This works fine, what doesn't work fine is DNS. My /etc/resolv.conf is empty. I can hard-code the address of the nameserver, but everytime I do it gets overwritten during boot. What's the proper way to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> tkeller: select the text you want to copy with leftmouse holding
<vicente> tkeller, highlight the text in the terminal, right click and select copy
<vicente> DoYouKnow, here is my fix to disable trackpad completely http://imgur.com/OK7012W
<vicente> DoYouKnow, tape a piece of paper over it a voila!
<TJ-> haasn: configure the container's resolvconf to add the IP of the DNS server(s) (either via /etc/network/interfaces or the Network Manager config)
<haasn> TJ-: /etc/network/interfaces looks like this: auth eth0  iface eth0 inet manual. Can I add dns-nameservers to this even though it's set to ‘manual’? All of the examples use ‘iface eth0 inet static’, but I was following https://serverfault.com/questions/571714/setting-up-bridged-lxc-containers-with-static-ips/586577#586577
<emil5600> can anybody help me i cant find my Bios key                 Vaio E series product name SVE14116FXB
<emil5600> thanks for help
<lotuspsychje> emil5600: ask in ##hardware plz
<TJ-> haasn: add an entry "dns-nameservers a.b.c.d" that should be processed by resolvconf
<DoYouKnow> vicente: yeah, but that only works if you're staying with a framebuffer :)
<emil5600> OK thanks
<OerHeks> emil5600,  see the sony/vaio site for the manual?
<haasn> TJ-: seems to work despite the concern I had, great! thanks
<DoYouKnow> vicente: framebuffer console
<bgardner> I switched from Xfce to Gnome and while almost everything works great, my system never locks.  I can leave it overnight and even though it's configured to lock after 30 minutes it remains unlocked round the clock.  Any suggestions?
<Crim> new to Ubuntu, took the plunge
<lotuspsychje> Crim: welcome, you have joined the ubuntu support channel here
<Crim> sweet, preash
<Crim> quick question. How To: create keyboard shortcut to quit terminal?
<_Trullo> is there some app that can turn off the monitor and turn it on again, at specific times?
<lotuspsychje> !shortcut | Crim
<ubottu> Crim: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<OerHeks> Crim,  it already exists ... alt F4
<Crim> BINGO! lol thx
<OerHeks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> _Trullo: whats your purpose with this?
<nicomachus> OerHeks: I've been looking at this Project Sirius stuff a bit since you linked it earlier. Have you used this?
<OerHeks> nicomachus, no, it is in experimental stage, i think. if there are more articles comming, i might. but i think it is useless on the desktop.
<OerHeks> But speech-2-text do have my interest
<nicomachus> well for that it looks like they're using Carnegie Melon's Sphinx project, which is already pretty impressive.
<nicomachus> http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/
<nicomachus> idk, this has me intrigued. About to give it a go.
<tux_rulez> I'm an expert Gentoo user, I'm installing Ubuntu for someone else.  I have a fresh "trusty" install I"m a bit confused how to I "unhide" the grub menu. For a backup OS on the computer I placed a Finnux and a Knoppix ISO on a separate hd partition (If you don't know, both can be booted into an ISO image)
<nicomachus> "I'm an expert Gentoo user"
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed_Display
<tux_rulez> thanx OerHeks
<OerHeks> have fun
<goddard> OerHeks: lotuspsychje k1l_ after several tries I finally managed to get some actual actionable data.. I hope it helps - http://askubuntu.com/questions/704892/xbox-one-controller-crashes-ubuntu
<vicente> tux_rulez, I just learned of grub-customizer (apt-get install grub-customizer) it is a gui tool to help configure every little thing about grub
<tux_rulez> I think I am in for a bit of "culture shock" going from a gentoo atitude to a Ubuntu attitude. There is no way this guy would ever be able to use gentoo so he needs ubuntu to run linux.
<lotuspsychje> goddard: this doesnt look good: BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 000000000000004e
<DJones> tux_rulez: Different things for different users, I'm sure they'll get help here when needed
<k1l_> tux_rulez: there is nothing wrong in using ubuntu, or any other distribution if that suits your needs :)
<lotuspsychje> goddard: how about you file a bug mate?
<lotuspsychje> !bug > goddard
<ubottu> goddard, please see my private message
<goddard> lotuspsychje: ok
<nicomachus> goddard: is the entire system crashing, as in the machine turns off?
<k1l_> goddard: seems like a known issue with recent kernels and that controller: https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/11/11/395
<Martijn_> Hi everyone - I've a problem while installing Virtualbox guest additions. It's not working and I hold a very very small screen resolution. Does anyone have any idea how to solve?
<k1l_> goddard: use the original 3.13 LTS kernel (install linux-generic)
<tux_rulez> The diferince is Gentoo peoplr want to know what is going on under the hood, Ubuntoo starts out "all dark purple" then the logon screen just pops up, All of the boot process is hidden.
<TJ-> goddard: see bug 1514505
<goddard> k1l_: so i should downgrade?
<ubottu> bug 1514505 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Oops - unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference; RIP is at xpad_probe+0x33d/0x9d0" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514505
<OerHeks> tux_rulez, disable quiet splash in grub, and you would see too much text rolling
<k1l_> tux_rulez: we try to focus on actual technical issues in here. we dont need to compare other distros
<nicomachus> tux_rulez: wat.
<vicente> tux_rulez, I like hotdogs but I wouldn't eat them if I knew exactly what went into them. different *nix for different needs
<goddard> TJ-: cool
<SimbaCub> Another n00b question
<SimbaCub> I've heard about Unity 8
<SimbaCub> is it different in GUI terms
<SimbaCub> and if so
<SimbaCub> when will it be released?
<nicomachus> SimbaCub: you can install now if you want
<tux_rulez> sorry, I was just trying to describe a "culture shock" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_shock I won' wast any more time on this subject.
<SimbaCub> oooh
<SimbaCub> really?
<k1l_> SimbaCub: its quite the same like the actual unity(7) but is rewritten to run on MIR. its used right now already on the smartphones from ubuntu
<SimbaCub> nice one
<nicomachus> SimbaCub: https://askubuntu.com/questions/447891/how-to-install-unity-8
<lotuspsychje> SimbaCub: its also testable on 15.10 and 16.04
<k1l_> SimbaCub: on the desktop its really alpha state see unity8-desktop-session-mir but you wont get a usable desktop right now
<SimbaCub> well I look forward to it
<SimbaCub> :)
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: its usuable, mouse support and browsing
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: but yes early stage
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: depending on your hardware :)
<SimbaCub> is Unity 8 this? http://jadeworks.com.ba/ubuntu.jpg
<k1l_> SimbaCub: that is just a mockup from someone not from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> SimbaCub: http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-install-unity-8-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-and-ubuntu-15-10-496949.shtml#sgal_2
<nicomachus> is 16.04 even alpha released yet...?
<SimbaCub> thanks, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: december 31
<tkeller> *whoa* dmesg puts out PAGES of info.  Looka like it knows aboput my 3TB drive, though.  Identifies it as sd 2:0:0:0...what does that ell me?
<nicomachus> that's what I thought...
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: but you can install 16.04 development branch already to test and bug
<nicomachus> ah I didn't know that.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: works like a charm on mydesktop
<nicomachus> 16.04 or unity 8?
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: #ubuntu+1 for more details
<vicente> tkeller can you do "dmesg | grep disk"
<vicente> tkeller, does it show a three letter code in the output like [sda] or [sdb]
<Martijn_> Is anyone running Ubuntu in Virtualbox?
<Guest21406> hello
<k1l_> Martijn_: some do
<nicomachus> Martijn_: I am.
<Guest21406> i have recived today my bq e5 ubuntuphone
<SimbaCub> I'm running it on Parallels if that's any help
<SimbaCub> full speed
<Bonn333> Martijn_: Not me ;p
<nicomachus> Martijn_: what's the problem with installing guest additions?
<Guest21406> is there any possibility to install synaptic on ubuntuphone?
<Martijn_> k1l_: I love Ubuntu, but I cannot fix the guest additions. So I have a very small screen now :(
<k1l_> !touch  | Guest21406
<ubottu> Guest21406: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nicomachus> Martijn_: this is really the best guide available: https://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-a-virtualbox-vm
<Martijn_> nicomachus: Yes, I tried all commands on Google. But all are not working.
<vicente> Martijn_, do you have the option to insert guest addition in the "devices" menu in the host side of virtualbox?
<k1l_> Martijn_: "i tried all" is not very helpfull to get some help
<Martijn_> vicente: Yes, I tried that stuff. That works. But installing the guest additions is the problem
<Guest21406> thanks ubottu
<Martijn_> It says the header for the current running kernel were not found. I googled that, executed the commands but no result. I hate hate hate this configuration hell
<k1l_> Martijn_: what exactly is the problem? where does it give an error?
<Martijn_> I mounted the guest additions
<k1l_> Martijn_: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<Martijn_> I openen the terminal
<lordpicard> Hello there.
<Martijn_> Grant permission to my root with the su command
<vicente> Martijn_, sorry I don't have a ubuntu guest VM only Windows
<lordpicard> I'm getting this. I've did the clean and empty trash but still got this error. any help on this? The upgrade needs a total of 94,0 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 50,4 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<SimbaCub> hello lordpicard
<k1l_> Martijn_: su is a no-no on ubuntu
<Martijn_> Go to /media/administrator/vbox. ...
<Martijn_> And executed the ./VBoxLin....run
<nicomachus> lordpicard: can you paste the output of `sudo ls -la /boot` in a pastebin and link here please?
<Martijn_> nicomachus: And during this command I get the error
<k1l_> Martijn_: run this inside the vm: <k1l_> Martijn_: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<lordpicard> nicomachus:   here you gohttp://pastebin.com/SXaTkxz1
<lordpicard> nicomachus:   sorry, clickable link now :) http://pastebin.com/SXaTkxz1
<Martijn_> k1l_: Ubuntu is installing linux-generic
<nicomachus> ok, lordpicard, you've got a few more kernels than you need. Did you try `sudo apt-get autoremove`?
<k1l_> Martijn_: then to the procedure again with the guest additions.
<k1l_> *do
<Martijn_> k1l_: I hope it works
<MWM> Ive got a symlink that works in ubuntu but permission is denied on my windows machine (samba share)
<lordpicard> nicomachus:  no, will try it. i will got 255mb free disk space. let me do that and i will get back to you in a minute, ok? thanks.
<MWM> Ive taken ownership of the file (where the link originates) and given read write and execute... still  no access from samba share
<nicomachus> perfect.
<foo> I want to change my system time. By default, server is in New York, so all system time is in EST. However, I'm in PST timezone. If I change system timezone to PST, I imagine I shouldn't have any problems since *everything* should change (as opposed to only changing mysql timezone and leaving system in EST). Is this correct?
<vicente> MwM, this is what I found, have you tried editing the SMB.conf file? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600541
<tux_rulez> I"m still confused on how users work in Ubuntu. Any user that is given the admin flag can install remove software? No neet for root? is this right?
<MWM> I should note as well that if I try to set the original folder (the target of the link) as the shared folder I am denied there as well
<k1l_> !sudo | tux_rulez
<ubottu> tux_rulez: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<vicente> tux_rulez, users that have "admin" priviledges are allowed to escalate to root level (using sudo) and add/remove programs.
<MWM> follow simylinks line looks promising.  I will report back :)
<EriC^^> tux_rulez: correct, any user in the sudo group can run commands with privileges
<Martijn_> k1l_: It's installing, but why do you think this solves the issue?
<k1l_> tux_rulez: yes, we dont run around as root. but give the commands the priviledges with sudo or gksu for gui
<k1l_> Martijn_: it said it could not find the header files. so now it will install them automatically
<vicente> Martijn_,  the guest additions REQUIRE the linux header files so they can compile the necessary programs.
<Martijn_> k1l_: I try to understand. Header files?
<foo> Will changing local timezone on my machine break anything? I don't see how it can, but wanted to ask to be sure
<vicente> Martijn_, the header files are (if I am not mistaken) files which provide information about the linux kernel to programs that are compiled from source code
<k1l_> Martijn_: they are needed to compile moduls for the used kernel. you need them because the guest additions are compiling "drivers" for the vbox simulated hardware
<Martijn_> vicente: Sounds cool (if it works) :P
<vicente> breaking the third law of thermodynamics sounds cool too, if it works.
<MWM> added the <follow symlink = yes> to the smb.conf ... no change.  Im gettting an error about privaledges, but own the directory/files and have read write and execture.  What am I missing?
<nicomachus> hmm... helping a user out on another forum that has wifi and LAN hard-blocked after upgrading to 14.04, but the hardware switch is set to "on".
<Martijn_> k1l_: It failed again :(
<Martijn_> k1l_: Same error
<EriC^^> Martijn_: what's the error?
<k1l_> Martijn_: please pastebin the whole output
<lordpicard> nicomachus:  got it. it was asking me to free up 40000k (or less one 0, not sure) of space, then I split the updates in half and its updating now everything in two "waves". thank you for your help sir. :)
<k1l_> Martijn_: and put a "uname -a" and a "dpkg -l| grep linux-header" in a pastebin
<MWM> nicomachus :  if they are on realtek 8111 NIC then there is a known issue.  I had no luck with the fix but there is one ou there
<Martijn_> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/yL3pT1L2
<nicomachus> MWM it's an intel card. the hard-block part is what confuses me.
<EriC^^> Martijn_: dpkg -l | grep $(uname -r)
<Martijn_> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/WfSF5ZNf
<k1l_> Martijn_: why is it on kernel 4.2?
<Martijn_> k1l_: I don't know. I have basic knowledge of Linux / Ubuntu.
<k1l_> wait, its on 3.19 ubuntu 14.04.1 kernel and builds for kernel 4.2?
<nicomachus> k1l_: that's the Virtualbox version...
<k1l_> Martijn_: is this an original ubuntu installed? from an .iso from ubuntu.com?
<EriC^^> Martijn_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.19.0-37-generic
<Martijn_> k1l_: Yes
<k1l_> Martijn_: its an ubuntu 14.04, right?
<EriC^^> Martijn_: dpkg -l | grep linux-image , pastebin the output please
<Martijn_> k1l_: Yes
<k1l_> Martijn_: please just reboot the vbox guest to make sure to have the latest kernel running
<lintux> hello
<lintux> is this ubuntu help?
<nicomachus> si senor
<EriC^^> yeah
<k1l_> lintux: yes
<EriC^^> ask away
<lintux> i had to reinstall ubuntu after trying gnome
<Martijn_> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/L0npYtsn
<lintux> now I need to install driver for my nvidia card
<TheSov> can someone help me, I need to manually control my network card settings but i cannot do that while network manager is running. so i do a service network-manager stop. but then when i add the static ip to my ethernet it doesnt show the "on net" route
<EriC^^> Martijn_: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid
<lintux> is that for me?
<lintux> who can help please?
<nicomachus> no lintux, they'll say your name when it's for you.
<lintux> ok
<nicomachus> lintux: you haven't asked a question yet.
<lintux> help installing nvidia driver
<akik> TheSov: you can define your ip addresses in /etc/network/interfaces and use ifup and ifdown to control the interfaces
<ioria> TheSov, what  is  the  "on net" route ?
<TheSov> akik, I need to do this ephemerally not all the time. I just need to know how to add the on net route
<nicomachus> lintux: that's not a question. what exactly do you need with?
<Martijn_> Great support here :P
<TheSov> ioria, the local on network route
<akik> ioria: the on net threw me off too
<EriC^^> Martijn_: did you get my last apt-get command?
<ioria> TheSov, you mean  the gateway  ?
<Martijn_> EriC^^: Yes, but i am currently executing the command from k1e...
<TheSov> when you add a local ip you add a subnet, there is a default route added for all those network ip's.
<TheSov> ioria, no the opposite
<EriC^^> Martijn_: which command is that?
<lintux> how to install correct driver?
<Martijn_> oh it was your command sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.19.0-37-generic
<TheSov> the gateway is used to leave the local subnet, i need to access the local subnet
<nicomachus> lintux: what is the graphics card? and which driver do you have installed now?
<ioria> TheSov, 255.255.255.0 ?
<TheSov> ioria, yes
<ioria> TheSov, i see
<EriC^^> Martijn_: ok, run the second apt-get command once it's done, it will let apt-get install the latest kernel and headers every time new ones come out
<akik> TheSov: you can not see the subnet address in "netstat -rn" ?
<TheSov> when i disable network-manager, and type ifconfig eth0 172.16.10.10 netmask 255.255.255.0, and then i type route. there is no local route
<lintux> can you tell me command to that shows my graphics card and tells me what is installed?
<ioria> TheSov, are you  using NM or edited /etc/network/interfaces ?
<EriC^^> lintux: lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<TheSov> ioria, i am using the command line
<ioria> TheSov, sorry  to  repeat myself... are you  using NM or edited /etc/network/interfaces ?
<TheSov> ioria, i do not know what you mean
<TheSov> i am using neither at the moment
<ioria> TheSov, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<TheSov> i am trying to manually change it
<TheSov> ok i see your confusion, i am using neither
<TheSov> i have disabled network amanger
<lintux> http://pastebin.com/UqpHdaMY
<TheSov> and my network/interfaces is clear except for auto lo
<lintux> it says intel but i know I have nvidia also
<ioria> TheSov, ok....    so  you don't have  connectivity  :-)
<EriC^^> lintux: maybe it's disabled from the bios?
<TheSov> ioria, what do you mean? i am connected to the network.
<TheSov> media state is up
<ioria> TheSov, you used the ifconfig  command ?
<lintux> don't think so it was working earlier before reinstall
<TheSov> yes
<lintux> i can check if i have to
<nicomachus> lintux: what does `sudo lshw -C video` show?
<akik> TheSov: did you use "up" at the end of the ifconfig ?
<TheSov> ioria, ifconfig eth0 172.16.10.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<TheSov> yes
<ioria> TheSov, i see... but when  you reboot you are without connection ...
<TheSov> ioria, no
<TheSov> ioria, my issue is that routes remains clear
<TheSov> it does not add the local route
<TheSov> so i cannot access the local subnet
<TheSov> but yet it works fine when using network manager
<ioria> TheSov, ok.... why don't you use NM or edit interfaces  ?
<TheSov> ioria, i am trying to script these changes so i can change them at different locations
<ioria> TheSov, ok
<TheSov> I was wondering if there was something i had to change on the system to make it work properly
<TheSov> oh i got it
<TheSov> sweet
<TheSov> i had to disable UFW
<akik> weird
<lintux> http://pastebin.com/EnX7Hb3S
<nicomachus> what the...
<EriC^^> i think he pasted it in a terminal
<nicomachus> well, it's not easy to read, but the Nvidia card is there and it has a driver installed.
<EriC^^> lintux: what's the problem again?
<nicomachus> he wanted to install a driver for his Nvidia GPU
<nicomachus> it's installed, though.
<ioria> !info   virtualbox-guest-dkms
<ubottu> virtualbox-guest-dkms (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - guest addition module source for dkms. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.0.10-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 488 kB, installed size 3953 kB
<EriC^^> lintux: try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<lintux> additional drivers says its using nouveau
<EriC^^> yeah, that's the open source driver
<EriC^^> you can pick another if you want to try it out
<SimbaCub> A bit of praise... what I love about Ubuntu is that you can get as dirty as you like, but if you don't want to get into the nitty gritty you can enjoy Ubuntu plenty because the interface is so easy to use! It makes Windows and OSX look decidedly complex!
<lintux> i had nvidia prime driver setings how i get that back?
<EriC^^> lintux: try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall , then nvidia-settings
<ynix> I noticed that there are three different versions of clang in the repos, 3.4, 3.5, and 3.6. Is there any reason to prefer anything other than the newest version here?
<lintux> ok its running
<nicomachus> yay
<lintux> i mean the command in terminal
<nicomachus> oh. :/
<TJ-> nicomachus: any excuse for a party! :D
<Bray90820> Ifr I'm not mistaken there are 3 files you can add a cronjob to what are they?
<TheSov> is there a way to leave network manager running and manually modify network settings?
<TJ-> TheSov: you can edit the NM connections with "nmcli"
<EriC^^> Bray90820: homework question?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: nope
<lintux> ok nvida settings came up
<TheSov> TJ-, not permanently just for this instance
<ioria> ynix, idk... compatibility i think
<lintux> so i just switch to one of the options in additional drivers?
<EriC^^> lintux: it already switched to the recommended one
<Bray90820> EriC^^: A while ago I created a script for backup and I am trying to figure out where the hell I put the cronjpb for it
<nicomachus> !language | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Pici> nicomachus: err, I don't see any language issues here.
<EriC^^> Bray90820: what was the script's name called?
<nicomachus> Pici: ignore me, my bad
<Pici> Bray90820: The cron manpage lists the locations where it will look for jobs, you may have put it in /etc/cron.*/ folders
<EriC^^> Bray90820: ^ yeah or one of the user's crons in /var/spool/...
<lintux> terminal is hanging
<GNOMECHILD> I am quite the linux newbie and would like to know if I should switch to Ubuntu MATE. I have a relatively beefy computer so I don
<GNOMECHILD> t think the desktop enviornment will be an issue
<EriC^^> switch from what?
<ioria> TheSov, you solved ?
<GNOMECHILD> The default Unity launcher
<EriC^^> GNOMECHILD: unity is heavier than mate
<TheSov> yes i had to disable ufw
<ioria> TheSov, ok
<GNOMECHILD> I am aware but I can run it fine
<EriC^^> GNOMECHILD: if unity runs fine, mate will have no problem
<GNOMECHILD> but is there any benefits to MATE?
<GNOMECHILD> other than the lightweightness
<nicomachus> mostly a taste issue, GNOMECHILD
<GNOMECHILD> thanks
<Techknight_> not anything usefull other than new ca's and ect.
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Well It wasn't anywhere in /var/spool/
<EriC^^> Bray90820: does it still run?
<lintux> it says Nvidia Prime is not supported?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: is there anyway to manually run what is inside of "crontab -e" to check if it is still running
<EriC^^> Bray90820: change the time to * * * * *
<Voyage> Hi
<Voyage> I have installed php5-redis on ubuntu but its not showing in modules not I am able to connect to redis. Any clues?
<p444> Hey, im tryign to get a list of all services from command line? I was told by a classmate there is a command that lists them and any with a plus sign shows that they are start up, is this correct?
<tux_rulez> What are the irc clients in ubuntu? If there one that comes with the basic desktop instilation?
<TJ-> p444: which ubuntu release?
<tux_rulez> trusty
<p444> TJ- xubuntu
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Now that the cronjob has supposedly ran is there a way to check to see if it actually did or not
<TJ-> p444: that's what we call the flavour, release is the codename or YY.MM of release. e.g. 14.04, 15.04, 15.10
<TJ-> p444: if you're unsure "cat /etc/issue"
<Martijn_> EriC^^: It failed again. Same error.
<p444> tj- one second im just booting up, thanks
<EriC^^> Bray90820: grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> Martijn_: pastebin the error log it refers to
<p444> tj- Ubuntu 10.4.3 lts /n /l was the output
<TJ-> p444: wow, that's so old and not been supported for a long time. The init system on that was sysv-init, so possibly "service --status-all" but I can't be sure
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Just as I expected it did not run
<Martijn_> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/kcZMStEF
<Bray90820> That's what it should have done
<TJ-> p444: oh hang on! I have a 10.04 here !
<Penorsaurus> so I have a simple python website scrapper going
<Penorsaurus> thaty saves an image
<Penorsaurus> every time the script runs it saves over the same image
<TJ-> p444: Yes, "service --status-all"
<p444> tj- my mistake its 14.4.3
<p444> Sorry i read it wrong
<TJ-> p444: Grrrrrr
<Penorsaurus> for some reason my ubuntu server is running out ofd space
<Penorsaurus> specifically the tmporary files are full
<Penorsaurus> is there anyway to solve this issue without restarting?
<littlebear> Penorsaurus: swap files?
<Voyage> I have installed php5-redis on ubuntu but its not showing in modules not I am able to connect to redis. Any clues?
<TJ-> p444: same answer for 14.04
<Penorsaurus> littlebear, do you mean the system doesn't have enough free ram
<Penorsaurus> so its using hdd?
<littlebear> Penorsaurus: do df -h and paste the one line that's full
<_Trullo> can I use xset command from console?
<littlebear> Voyage: did you restart php5?
<Penorsaurus> littlebear, I'll do it whenever it becomes full.
<TJ-> Penorsaurus: is your scraper failing to close the file before it unlinks it?
<_Trullo> I get -bash: xset: command not found
<p444> tj- sorry! srvice status all seems to work on this vrsion too, is. so does the plus show startup is this correct do uou know, is there a command u can add that u gave me that will give details on each command?
<Penorsaurus> TJ-,  the file is always the same size. wh at littlebear  said is very possible about the swap.
<Voyage> littlebear,  restarted apache
<Voyage> littlebear,  its not even shown in available modes http://pastie.org/10599568
<awal> Guys, which software (present in ubuntu repos) you recommend for live broadcasting/streaming audio/video?
<littlebear> Voyage: sudo service php5-fpm restart
<littlebear> assuming you're using fpm
<TJ-> Penorsaurus: the file size has no bearing on what I was asking; if the program copies the file to the file-system but never closes it, but unlinks it, then the space will be taken up by that file, and every other file created (no matter if the name is identical) until the process terminates
<littlebear> awal: hm. afaik I use openbroadcast but that's windows, maybe vlc you can do that?
<Voyage> littlebear,  hm
<littlebear> Penorsaurus: maybe try issue sudo lsof  and look for which stuff is holding up the disk
<Voyage> littlebear,  php5-fpm: unrecognized service
<littlebear> Voyage: do ps aux | grep php
<Navid> Is there anyway to undo something I've done via terminal
<k1l> Navid: depends on what you did
<awal> littlebear: yeah i know open broadcaster software for windows, and vlc can achieve that a bit, but I was looking for something like open broadcaster software or xsplint made for gnu/linux...
<Navid> Trying to set up magento and the official documents said to run this command to set proper permission but it looks like it messed everything up for my system
<Navid> the command: sudo find . -type d -exec chmod 770 {} \; && sudo find . -type f -exec chmod 660 {} \; && sudo chmod u+x bin/magento
<Martijn_> EriC^^: Any idea?
<Voyage> littlebear,  $ sudo ps aux | grep php
<Voyage> user1    12317  0.0  0.0  11996   960 pts/2    S+   02:25   0:00 grep --color=auto php
<bazhang> http://alternativeto.net/software/xsplit-broadcaster/?platform=linux awal
<littlebear> Voyage: run php -r "if (new Redis() == true){ echo \"\r\n OK \r\n\"; }"
<Voyage> littlebear,  says ok
<littlebear> Voyage: then you're good to go :)
<Martijn_> k1l: Any idea? It's not working :-( http://pastebin.com/kcZMStEF
<awal> bazhang: thanks for the link. i have seen it before yet. seems that no one of those softwares are present in debian/ubuntu repos :(
<EriC^^> Martijn_: how did you install virtualbox?
<p444> TJ- One more question, how do i configure what services i want to start automatically and do not? Ill look it up but lookign for easiest way
<awal> icecast2 can streamaudio but not video :(
<bazhang> welcome
<Martijn_> EriC^^: It was already running on my Windows machine.
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> i mean the guest-additions,
<littlebear> awal: I recall ffmpeg and libav can do it, let me just pull the commandline for it
<EriC^^> was it from apt-get?
<Voyage> littlebear,  how to run somefile.php but echo output on console?
<Martijn_> EriC^^: I host already a Ubuntu machine on my physical machine and that's running properly without errors
<TJ-> Martijn_: it says "Consult /var/lib/dkms/vboxguest/4.2.12/build/make.log for more information. "
<Martijn_> EriC^^: No
<littlebear> Voyage: on comandline write php /path/to/php and all the echo will go out here
<Martijn_> EriC^^: It was from the mounted Virtualbox disc/iso
<EriC^^> Martijn_: try sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<Martijn_> EriC^^: It's already installed (response from the system)
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<Voyage> littlebear,  thanks http://pastie.org/10599601#3,20-21
<EriC^^> Martijn_: type apt-cache policy virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<Guest44062> Does anyone know how to make wireless work?
<Martijn_> EriC^^: And after?
<awal> littlebear: ok, thanks
<JillyB> I followed a bunch of tutorials from the ubuntu forums and nothing works.
<awal> littlebear: a nice tutorial will be ok too
<JillyB> Even installed the 4.2 kernel and that was supposed to make it work automagically
<goddard> i tried to install a new kernel and it works fine, but it doesn't recognize any devices... I just did sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.2.0-19-generic
<EriC^^> Martijn_: paste it
<goddard> anything else i should do?
<goddard> my laptops built in keyboard doesn't even work
<goddard> and by works fine i mean it boots to the lightdm screen
<Martijn_> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/bW9ri0Nh
<littlebear> awal: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24017930/how-to-stream-with-ffmpeg-via-http-protocol
<EriC^^> Martijn_: ok, it's the one from the repos
<littlebear> goddard: do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade -y
<EriC^^> Martijn_: what are you ultimately trying to achieve?
<Martijn_> EriC^^: That's ok?
<EriC^^> Martijn_: yeah
<MattHolt> i'm using lubuntu 14.04 lts, and i've observed some odd behavior
<MattHolt> after installing the required dependencies for the latest minitube, it doesn't play sound, only video
<MattHolt> and additionally, youtube is borked on midori
<Martijn_> EriC^^: I have a realy small screen resolution from 640 x 480 pixels. That's very hard to work with
<MattHolt> but when i uninstall minitube and its dependencies, midori works again with youtube
<Martijn_> EriC^^: I want my virtualmachine in full screen mode.
<JillyB> can anyone help get my wireless card working? it's an intel 3165
<EriC^^> Martijn_: type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<goddard> littlebear: i dont want to upgrade
<goddard> littlebear: i wanna stay on 14.04
<Martijn_> EriC^^: yes
<dotpixis_> goddard: drink the coolaid
<iv4nnunes> I have a local repository (apt-mirror). From ubuntu-14 "apt-get update" works well. But in ubuntu-12 does not.
<iv4nnunes> Err http://repositorio.claudino.com precise-security/universe Sources
<iv4nnunes>   404  Not Found
<iv4nnunes> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<goddard> dotpixis_: haha
<MattHolt> anyone know how to get midori to work with youtube while minitube's audio works?
<goddard> dotpixis_: littlebear i got a lot of stuff that depends on the other software to stay the same
<JillyB> anyone know how to get iwlwifi working?
<goddard> i just want to upgrade my kernel
<JillyB> I have a system with intel skylake hardware.
<Martijn_> EriC^^: What do I need to do after nano...?
<JillyB> Wireless doesn't work.  If that worked...would be perfect.
<littlebear> goddard: one potential fix is to pull the list of all recent update and roll them back, but is this on a production system?
<EriC^^> Martijn_: what resolution do you want?
<k1l> goddard: there is a 4.2 backports kernel from 15.10 in the repo for 14-04
<Martijn_> 1366 x 768
<Krizz0> evening
<littlebear> goddard: I would copy the entire disk into a dev box then rollback each change, but that's only if you have another pc nearby
<Navid> Sorry for repeating myself, anyone know a solution to reverse this command: sudo find . -type d -exec chmod 770 {} \; && sudo find . -type f -exec chmod 660 {} \; && sudo chmod u+x bin/magento
<k1l> !mainline | goddard use this if the 1st option is not enough
<ubottu> goddard use this if the 1st option is not enough: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Martijn_> EriC^^: 1366 x 768
<littlebear> Navid: isn't that the recommended setup for magento?
<k1l> Navid: on which path did you run that command? and where did you get that command from?
<dotpixis_> Martijn_: get a calculator...
<k1l> Navid: this is the official docu and its telling to run that in the magento folder http://devdocs.magento.com/guides/m1x/install/installing_req-prereq_ubuntu.html
<littlebear> Navid: I assume you're running v1 of magento. http://devdocs.magento.com/guides/m1x/install/installer-privileges_after.html
<Navid> littlebear yes its a magento command that I got from their documents
<Navid> k1l: I ran it inside my /home/magento/ folder
<littlebear> Navid: see section 4
<Krizz0> I'm a complete newbie to linux and ubuntu - anyone has any good websites to visit when you want to learn all the basics?
<EriC^^> Martijn_: remove the comment next to GRUB_GFXMODE and set it to 1366x768
<goddard> k1l: ok ill look at that thanks
<auronandace> !manual | Krizz0
<ubottu> Krizz0: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<littlebear> Krizz0: use virtualbox, load up linux and go wild, that's how I learned, borked the system couple times :P
<littlebear> Krizz0: when I say borked, it's all virtual environment so host (main pc) no issue
<MattHolt> i'm using lubuntu 14.04 lts, and i've observed some odd behavior
<MattHolt> after installing the required dependencies for the latest minitube, it doesn't play sound, only video
<MattHolt> and additionally, youtube is borked on midori
<MattHolt> but when i uninstall minitube and its dependencies, midori works again with youtube
<MattHolt> anyone know how to get midori to work with youtube while minitube's audio works?
<iv4nnunes> I have a local repository (apt-mirror). From ubuntu-14 "apt-get update" works well. But in ubuntu-12 does not.
<littlebear> MattHolt: hm.. need to check minitube's code to see what they added
<Navid> littlebear: No Im running magento 2.
<Martijn_> EriC^^: Done.
<MattHolt> littlebear oh hey :)
<EriC^^> Martijn_: type sudo update-grub
<iv4nnunes> Err http://repositorio.claudino.com precise-security/universe Sources
<MattHolt> littlebear: you also talked to me in the other channel
<iv4nnunes> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<Techno568> I currently have ubuntu installed on an old computer. What would a lighter option be?
<k1l> !Lubuntu | Techno568
<ubottu> Techno568: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<MattHolt> Techno568 you don't have to ditch ubuntu. lubuntu is ubuntu with the LXDE desktop environment
<littlebear> Navid:  magento deploy:mode:set
<awal> littlebear: ok, thanks for the link :)
<Martijn_> EriC^^: Done
<littlebear> MattHolt: xD, I have like 6 different IRC window opened across couple servers so I tend to get a bit all over the place :P
<MattHolt> hehe
<Techno568> Thanks MattHolt. Ubuntu is growing on me.
<MattHolt> Techno568 also thank k1l, they made the bot paste a link for you :)
<EriC^^> Martijn_: try it out
<JillyB> Wireless card help?  anyone?
<littlebear> MattHolt: http://devdocs.magento.com/guides/v2.0/install-gde/install/file-system-perms.html
<MattHolt> ?
<MattHolt> magento?
<MattHolt> i don't understand.
<littlebear> MattHolt: um. didn't you have a permission issue?
<MattHolt> ...?
<MattHolt> my minitube and midori were misbehaving
<littlebear> MattHolt: ops, wrong person xD
<Martijn_> EriC^^: It doesn't work.
<MattHolt> also, isn't magento another distro?
<MattHolt> this is the Ubuntu channe;
<MattHolt> *channe;
<EriC^^> Martijn_: type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<MattHolt> grrr
<littlebear> MattHolt: nope, magento is an app
<MattHolt> ahhh ok
<MattHolt> i'm thinking mageia :p
<Techno568> Is there another lightweight ubuntu system?
<Techno568> besides lbuntu
<Martijn_> EriC^^: Yes.. done
<littlebear> Techno568: LXDE, which is lbuntu
<MattHolt> Techno568: Xubuntu is another light DE
<MattHolt> Techno568: it uses Xfce
<Techno568> Thanks again MattHolt
<EriC^^> Martijn_: add GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<EriC^^> update-grub and try it out
<Techno568> Is kbuntu lightweight?
<MattHolt> haha
<MattHolt> if you want lightweight, stear clear of GNOME and KDE
<littlebear> MattHolt: do you have access to alsa mixer I think?
<MattHolt> littlebear yes
<Techno568> O thanks. That is good advice!
<JillyB> cinnamon is also crap.
<MattHolt> littlebear i checked it
<littlebear> MattHolt: I think what's happending is that midori and minitube use the same audio output
<littlebear> hence if one is installed it override the other
<littlebear> what you can do is install minitube
<JillyB> cinnamon makes my fan run constantly and drains my battery
<MattHolt> littlebear yes, something of the sort is what i suspect
<littlebear> then do ps aux | grep minitube and kill that PID
<k1l> Techno568: Lubuntu if you want lightweight. all other desktops are more heavy and mostly just a matter of taste
<Musty> hello frieds
<littlebear> MattHolt: so at any given time only one instance is running, either midori or minitube
<MattHolt> Techno568 another option, instead of full-blown desktop environment, windows managers like i3 are also appealing for low-spec systems
<MattHolt> Techno568 though these are a lot more fiddly
<MattHolt> littlebear i see
<Techno568> If I posted the computer's specs, could someone recomend a ubuntu system to me?
<MattHolt> sure, let's take a look
<Techno568> okay.
<MattHolt> littlebear and you think that's what causes the midori flash/html5 or whatever to refuse to play youtube videos, as well as make the audio output absent in minitube?
<Martijn_> EriC^^: Added
<magiee> hi guys, I have a usb drive that is encrpyted through luks. What is the best way to unmount it without using the gui?
<Martijn_> EriC^^: sudo grup-update again?
<skywalquer> any poblems?
<k1l> Techno568: as i said: there is no real difference in the heavy desktops. so just look at the pictures which you like most
<EriC^^> Martijn_: yeah, update-grub
<skywalquer> system?
<Martijn_> EriC^^: Done. I see no changes. Also if I go to the Monitor resolution window
<Martijn_> EriC^^: Do I need a reboot?
<EriC^^> yes
<skywalquer> Yes
<MattHolt> yes
<MattHolt> (just to make sure lol)
<Martijn_> EriC^^: I hope so that this works
<Martijn_> EriC^^: It does also not work
<davidmichaelkarr> Question about the proper way to start Gnome in Ubuntu after booting to "text": An example I'm looking at says either "telinit 5", "service gdm restart", or "service lightdm restart" should be used. I find that the first doesn't appear to do anything, and either of the last two appear to bring up Gnome. Could someone elaborate on this?
<EriC^^> Martijn_: paste /etc/default/grub
<Pedro> Hello!!!
<EriC^^> Martijn_: do you mind if the resolution was 1280x1024?
<Martijn_> EriC^^: no
<Bashing-om> davidmichaelkarr: What release ? 15.-4 + is systemd, differing commands to start the GUI then .
<littlebear> MattHolt: I would do a stacktrace or analysis of what common process midori and the software is playing, but it takes a while to debug
<davidmichaelkarr> Bashing-om: 14.04.
<Martijn_> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/NwtC4qQe
<MattHolt> littlebear sounds painful
<MattHolt> littlebear i may just eschew minitube since midori is lightweight and plays youtube without it
<Bashing-om> davidmichaelkarr: ' sudo service gdm start ' should start the GUI .
<EriC^^> Martijn_: ok, type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Martijn_> Yes
<Martijn_> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> Martijn_: in the line that says "quiet splash" type "quiet splash vga=0x0362"
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub , it should give 1366x768
<EriC^^> Martijn_: you can comment the GRUB_GFXMODE if you'd like
<EriC^^> leaving the payload though
<Martijn_> EriC^^: Reboot?
<EriC^^> yeah
<davidmichaelkarr> Bashing-om: Ok, and how is gdm different from lightdm?  Because "server lightdm start" appeared to also work fine.
<zerothis> I want to run WindowsCE games, what are my options?
<k1l> zerothis: see if they run with wine.
<akik> davidmichaelkarr: lightdm is the login manager in 14.04
<MonkeyDust> davidmichaelkarr  not very relevant, but gdm has the option to boot into text mode, lightdm does not have that option  <-- that's one difference
<MonkeyDust> boot = log in
<zerothis> k1l: wine doesn't have any WinCE or PocketPC compatibility options as far as I can find
<Klumsy> hi
<D4RK3D> hi
<akik> davidmichaelkarr: telinit 5 is used to tell the system to go into the runlevel 5 which is for redhat's runlevel setup, gui stage
<Klumsy> i have 3 wireless cards and none of them will show up when i type the command lspci
<Martijn_> EriC^^: Big progress. I have now 1024 * ??? resolution / 4:3. Can I go to full screen? 1366 * 768? I set the resolution already
<k1l> Martijn_: you might want to upgrade that vbox 4.2 on your windows machine. its 5.xx now and even 14.04 already got 4.3 in their repos
<EriC^^> k1l: he's using 4.3, from the repos
<D4RK3D> lspci | grep -i wireless
<k1l> EriC^^: he said its a windows host running vbox 4.2
<Bashing-om> davidmichaelkarr: 'gdm' is Gnome Display Manager; whereas lightdm is LIGHT Display Manager .
<Martijn_> Yes, that's right.
<EriC^^> oh you mean the host
<EriC^^> Martijn_: try sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<k1l> i mean the vbox where that ubuntu is running in.
<EriC^^> then sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<Martijn_> EriC^^: I cannot get that package installed.
<JimmyNeutron> Klumsy, sudo lspci -vvv | grep -iE "wire|ether" and you get nothing about your wireless card?
<Klumsy> i get my regular lan card
<Martijn_> EriC^^: Thanks for your help. This helps me a lot. I need to go. I must go to work again tomorrow moring.
<EriC^^> Martijn_: ok, no problem, see ya
<JimmyNeutron> Klumsy, are they new wireless cards?  maybe no device drivers support yet?
<davidmichaelkarr> Bashing-om: Ok, so when I do either "service gdm start" or "service lightdm start", it seems to do the same thing, which is finish booting up the ubuntu gui. I don't see any difference in the result. Is that surprising?
<JimmyNeutron> new as in newer model
<Klumsy> they are old
<Klumsy> what do i have to install with lubuntu to have wireless support?
<JimmyNeutron> run that command and see if u get any output
<Martijn_> EriC^^: I want to get MonoDevelop running on the Ubuntu environment.. then I can try how that's working in Linux.. I am a C# (Microsoft) developer btw
<genii> Klumsy: Depends if it's a Broadcom or not
<Martijn_> EriC^^: That's what I want at the end, but for today it's enough. Thanks.
<JimmyNeutron> by default, wireless drivers come with ubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu/etc.. unless its broadcom
<Bashing-om> davidmichaelkarr: Short answer, is yes it is surprising .. I expect GDM to start gnome ,, and lightdm to start unity .
<JimmyNeutron> then you need the bcm* package
<Klumsy> I have a D-Link DWL520 in there now
<akik> Bashing-om: i have lightdm starting kde (kubuntu)
<JimmyNeutron> Klumsy, what chipset inside DLink?
<Klumsy> shouldnt it show up in lspci even without the driver?
<Bashing-om> akik: K; there is that too :)
<Klumsy> im not shure since it doesnt display and the actual chip is covered by a metal panel
<Klumsy> i think it is an ralink
<JimmyNeutron> Klumsy, yes, lspci will still display the HW info even w/out the driver installed
<Klumsy> well it doesn't
<Bashing-om> akik: 'lightdm' will also start (L)ubuntu .
<Doyle> Does ubuntu have any issues using a GeForce 750 Ti? I know there were problems early on after the release.
<Bashing-om> Doyle: Depending on the release you are running . The driver is in the software repo in 14.04 ++ repos .
<Doyle> 15
<Doyle> +
<Doyle> should be fine then
<Doyle> thanks
<Bashing-om> Doyle: Yep, shid be good to go :)
<Diplomat> hey guys, is there a way to clear dns cache for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<JimmyNeutron> Klumsy, only thing i can think of is the card is dead...do you know if it works on another system?
<noo> Do i need to upgrade to 15.10 ? i still receive updates in 15.04
<skywalquer> No.
<MonkeyDust> i get a 503 error in Mint 8
<skywalquer> Error?
<skywalquer> Mint x64?
<hfp> Hi all, if I want to stream my laptop's sound to XBMC using Airplay or DLNA, do I need to setup MiniDLNA on the laptop or something else?
<Nedal> Hi, I m learning about JDBC, on windows I m using EasyPHP, what alternative can I find on Ubuntu ??
<Kingsqueak> Nedal: you just want something to use to connect to a database and play with SQL queries? You want something to write apps that do the same? Bit more detail
<davidmichaelkarr> Nedal: Uh, JDBC stands for "Java Database Connectivity".  It's part of Java.
<MonkeyDust> Nedal  start here for PHP  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/php5.html
<Nedal> davidmichaelkarr, true ! I m learning Java language.
<creyc> is the standard ubuntu server iso a good place to start a basic VM from?
<Kingsqueak> creyc: yeah, you can add and remove as you please from there
<johnd> Hello Friends
<Nedal> Kingsqueak,  I want something in witch I can create databases and use in a java program
<davidmichaelkarr> Bashing-om: Another booting question. I noticed that after Ubuntu starts up the GUI, no matter which way I started it up, when I run gnome-terminal and then run "runlevel", it says "N 2". From what I understand, that means "text login only".
<Kingsqueak> Nedal: yeah so basically you just want to install Java, install a database of your choice and go, all can be done on ubuntu easily enough
<davidmichaelkarr> Nedal: Not sure what you want to do then. Get a good book and install Eclipse.
<noo> Do i need to upgrade to 15.10 ? i still receive updates in 15.04
<Nedal> I dont know much about databases! I m using Eclipse for java
<Bashing-om> davidmichaelkarr: Bear in mind that ubuntu does not "support" runlevels in the sense that say redhat does .
<k1l> noo: 9months after april 2015 the support ends
<Klumsy> hi again
<k1l> noo: then you need to upgrade to 15.10
<davidmichaelkarr> Bashing-om: Ok, that would make sense from what I'm seeing. Is that a Debian trait?
<Klumsy> now i used a different PCI slot for my Linksys card and something in lspci shows up as "02:03.0 Network controller: IBM Device 0301"
<noo> k1l ; does upgrading will affect my current  system setup ?
<k1l> noo: affect in what way?
<davidmichaelkarr> Nedal: Google for "jdbc tutorials" and dig in.  Many good Java books will have a big section on JDBC.
<grayvv> Can I install windows 10 after installing ubuntu
<Klumsy> nm-tool shows only one network device still
<k1l> grayvv: yes, just need to reinstall grub afterwards from a live usb
<Bashing-om> davidmichaelkarr: What you see is correct for ubuntu . see: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man7/runlevel.7.html .
<noo> k1l ; I don't know maybe the new version stopped supporting some features i currently have .
<k1l> noo: could happen. but depends on the exact programs, hardware etc etc etc. but in most times its fine.
<k1l> noo: but you have no choice of staying on 15.04
<Nedal> davidmichaelkarr, it s not what I m looking for! I want a program lik easyphp on windows in witch I can create database so I can use my localhost
<Klumsy> the hardware support sais that my card works great out of the box in 8.10
<Klumsy>  Ralink RT61 	  rt61pci
<k1l> 8.10 is from 2008. :/
<noo> k1l : why not , am not setting a server from my computer to worry about security flows or something , am just using my computer for studying and browsing the web
<Klumsy> does that matter?
<itson> Hi people. I'm getting error messages when booting from a usb containing ubuntu 15.10. http://imgur.com/vOKCcwV
<Klumsy>  wifi hasnt really changed that much
<itson> Do anyone have a clue?
<noo> k1l ; whats the worst that could happen if i stay in 15.04 ?
<k1l> noo: any connection to the internet is a security issue. not only for servers.
<davidmichaelkarr> Nedal: You need a JDBC-compliant database application then.  That would be MySQL, or some other choices.
<k1l> noo: see ubuntu.com/usn that are the fixes you get from ubuntu. if your ubuntu version is out of support a 12year old can misuse your system easily.
<davidmichaelkarr> Nedal: Best to take further questions elsewhere then.
<Bashing-om> itson: Bad burn on the DVD ?
<Nedal> davidmichaelkarr, xampp will work ?
<noo> k1l : oh so much vulnerabilities !!
<itson> Bashing-om: It's from a USB, and it works flawlessly on my laptop. :/
<bekks> !xampp | Nedal
<ubottu> Nedal: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Nedal> bekks, what does this message means ?
<bekks> Nedal: That you should not use xampp, but the packages from the ubuntu repos, as stated in the article given.
<MonkeyDust> noo  a system without security updates is vulnerable, that's right
<itson> Tbh, I've had problems with my computer for almost a year. I always end up rage quitting after hours of searching on the web. Tried different distros and versions of ubuntu.
<Charcoalfire> So, I recently installed 14.04. I had the same problem I had back on 12.04 where the default wireless drivers were wrong. I fixed it using these steps: https://gist.github.com/firecurious/ae6e4623c8135d691070 I rebooted several times since then, but today I ran some updates and rebooted, and then my wireless card was no longer working. I had to work through the steps again, and then the wireless card worked again. I think updating may have updated my
<Charcoalfire> wireless driver to a broken version. Is that probably what happened? How do I make it not do that, if so?
<Nedal> bekks, ok thanks !
<Bashing-om> itson: Humm  ... I generally equate 'sr0' with the DVD drive . What does ' sudo fdisk -lu ' relate ?
<foo2221a1> #join openstack
<bprompt> Charcoalfire:    do only selective updates :)
<itson> Bashing-om: It's on the same computer as I'm currently using (win10).
<haasn> I'm trying to run (via icinga2) a shell script that looks like this: https://github.com/Icinga/icinga2/blob/master/etc/icinga2/scripts/mail-host-notification.sh However, no such `mail` command exists by default on my system, and the ones I found either did not accept this specific format or simply failed to work. Does anybody know what `mail` command this script might be expecting to be present on my system?
<haasn> (And if so, how to get it to work i.e. actually send e-mails?)
<MonkeyDust> haasn  try in #bash
<davidmichaelkarr> Nedal: xampp is more than just a database (MariaDB, fork of MySQL).
<Bashing-om> itson: Now it is above my pay grade .
<Charcoalfire> bprompt: Yeah - in 14.04 it doesn't show me all of the programs it wants to update by default, so when the next update shows up I'll see if I can do that. But then it will ask me for updates constantly *forever* if I leave off one program. Can't I just stop it from attempting to update a certain program?
<genii> Charcoalfire: Unfortunately, the rtl8192cu driver which is being problemmatic is in the linux-image-generic package, which is problemmatic since pinning it at your current version means it will not update as the kernel updates. You might want to write the steps out into a small file so you can run it whenever that package updates
<genii> linux-image-extra, sorry
 * genii grabs another coffee
<itson> Bashing-om: uh.. What is the best place to post a help thread? I started with one here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2305088
<Charcoalfire> genii: Ah, thanks for the extra information! I do have the steps in a file, so I should be able to fix it quickly whenever it happens, at least.
<bprompt> itson:    what's sr0 device again?
<Bashing-om> itson: Nope, you are good. Await on the forum for yancek or others to respond .. or wait here for others opinions ..
<bekks> bprompt: scsi readonly device 0 - aka cdrom.
<geneios>  /msg nickserv register
<bprompt> bekks:    right.. I'd think so, a dvd/cd device....wondering on the screenpaste
<Bashing-om> itson: ^^ confirmation that is is the CD drive with the problem .
<Klumsy> YAY! Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0457:0163 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter
<itson> Bashing-om: Well, did I configure it in a bad way using rufus 2.5?
<Klumsy> so i found a USB adaptor that shows up in lsusb
<Klumsy> how do i install the driver for that adapter
<Klumsy> ?
<bprompt> itson:    but the {DRDY} message, usually means, something may be wrong with the hardware itself, so....  adding the error listing, I'd think the dvd/cd disk, whatever that is, is ...not-so-good
<itson> bprompt: That might be, let me try a different usb, even tho I've had problems with different messages like this for a long time. I'll try using it on my laptop again.
<Bashing-om> itson: No idea . But, what results if you boot that Windows box with no DVD or USB drive inserted ? then try and boot from USB with another different known good boot medium ?
<genii> Charcoalfire: The more proper way would be to find vendor:device code for the problem adapter and write a custom udev rule for it so it always loads the correct driver. But this is a tedious process and it's probably just expedient to run the set of commands you already have.
<Bashing-om> otsWindows10 === secure boot ??
<mcphail> haasn: the standard "mail" from mailutils should work for that, but you'd also need to set up something like postfix if you're sending to other computers
<Bashing-om> itson: Windows10 === secure boot ??
<bprompt> itson:    keep in mind that, optical media, that is dvd/cd disks, can get easily scratched
<itson> Bashing-om: I just used the USB on my laptop. I'm on the install screen right now. Works good.
<itson> Bashing-om: Uhm, I'm using a quite old motherboard a asustek M4A785TD-V EVO 2009-2010 ish. I'm sorry for not being to well on terms and such. Does secure boot work in the old bios?
<itson> bprompt: I'm sorry, it's still not a USB
<itson> bprompt: I'm sorry, it's still not a DVD/CD, sry*
<Bashing-om> itson: No .. secure boot is relatively a new thing with Windows .
<bprompt> itson:    so... what' s the original issue anyway?   all I've seen is the screenshot you posted, nothing else, what's the full monty?
<itson> Bashing-om: If I remove every SSD/HDD from my computer and inserts a fresh one which I would use for the Ubuntu insntall, still same message.
<Charcoalfire> gneii: Thanks! I'll look into that, but you're probably right that it's easier to just run my list of commands sometimes.
<lubuntu> onirc.net
<itson> Bashing-om: That's what I thought, don't think I have it.
<Bashing-om> itson: Wires crossed in installing that motherboard ? as we say /// sr0 is a CD drive nomenclature .
<itson> Bashing-om: I had no problem using a bootable usb for the win7 installation before I upgraded to win 8.1. I haven't done anything else than changed the graphic card on the motherboard since I put it togeheter. It has had ubuntu installed before. Latest version was probably 11 or 12.
<mcphail> Bashing-om: doesn't booting from a USB live disk "create" a virtual /dev/srX cd drive?
<itson> Bashing-om: I'm just clueless.
<mcphail> Bashing-om: itson: I'd be most worried about that USB drive. Try another one
<itson> Bashing-om: mcphail: I'll do that. Just going to localize it.
<Bashing-om> itson: As above, see if another bootable USB drive will boot up in that box .
<haasn> mcphail: Hmm. I set up msmtp which seems to work but the version is horrifically outdated; so outdated that much functionality is gone (e.g. automatically adding missing headers, which this script would greatly benefit from)
<haasn> I tried setting up postfix but could not get it to work out of the box
<itson> reconnecting on laptop
<Sheep_> Hi
<Sheepolution> I want to buy a webcam, but it's not on the big compatible webcam lists, http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<Sheepolution> How big is the chance that it won't work? The brand is Trust
<itson_> I found the other (newer usb) fixing it now and will try in a min.
<mcphail> haasn: apparently "heirloom-mailx" can send to an external server, although I've never used that one
<sadmin> Hey, is there a schedule that security/patches are released?
<sadmin> Trying to create a pach policy and want to setup a schedule where I should look at updating/testing boxes
<bazhang> sadmin, as soon as bugs are fixed, and as soon as theres a new release of firefox/kernel patch
<mcphail> sadmin: security updates tend to be released as soon as they are ready
<k1l> sadmin: when the patches are available and tested they get shipped
<Bashing-om> mcphail: So far as I know security patches are released as soon as the hole is discovered and patched, somtimes in a matter of hours .
<bazhang> not something you can set a watch by
<Kingsqueak> just $0.02, I've never had Ubuntu updates break a box. I have however had boxes die from patching when people violated package ownership and modified things that they didn't own.
<Kingsqueak> meaning, if a file is owned by a package, don't modify that file
<Kingsqueak> stick to that and updates won't hurt anything
<sadmin> hmm. I'm probably going to do bi-monthly updates with a policy for rolling out high risk security updates then
<mcphail> Kingsqueak: no true, unfortunately. There have been system-breaking updates a couple of times over the past 11 years
<sadmin> Yeah, cant really push out updates without testing. I'd probably lose my job
<sadmin> ;P
<Kingsqueak> well testing is always best if you have the environments built
<mcphail> sadmin: be aware that you tend to start seeing scans for a major linux vulnerability within hours of it being published (shellshock etc). You may have been compromised with a fortnightly update schedule
<Kingsqueak> mcphail: I've seen things break on desktops, but haven't on servers, but it could just be my luck.
<Doyle> ProTip: Avoid vulnerability. Don't have infrastructure.
<mcphail> Kingsqueak: yes - the biggest break I can remember was a X thing
<Kingsqueak> mcphail: there you go, not that it isn't possible... I had about 800 or so Ubuntu in the fleet I'd guess, bunch of other things, RHEL as well, similar story across the fleet
<sadmin> mcphail: True. Same day patching will be part of our policy, but not something used often hopefully :D
<Antonius32> hi
<xyz__> installed ubuntu mini.iso and xfce...when logging into xfce i get the following error
<xyz__> "Unable to load a failsafe session Unable to determine failsafe session name. Possible causes xconfd isn't running (D-Bus setup problem); environment variable $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is set incorrectly (must include "/etc") or xfce4-session is installed incorrectly.
<bekks> xyz__: how did you install xfce?
<Bashing-om> xyz__: ^^ did you also install "xorg" ?
<xyz__> bekks: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<bekks> xyz__: try installing xubuntu-desktop
<xyz__> Bashing-om: xorg was installed
<xyz__> i3wm works when i log in..
<k1l> xyz__: how you start that desktops?
<Kingsqueak> xyz__: you log out to the desktop manager and log back in that way?
<Kingsqueak> or you just try 'startx' or similar?
<oooo> Startx? More like destroyyoursystemx
<xyz__> startx gives me same error
<oooo> amirite
<k1l> oooo: yes for ubuntu.
<xyz__> have installed xfce-desktop...brb...rebooting
<k1l> xyz__: using a displaymanager? lightdm?
#ubuntu 2015-12-03
<Kingsqueak> <- getting old, I guess startx isn't even a thing anymore? I just use a DM login
<xyz__> k1l: sudo apt-get install lightdm lightdm-gtk-greeter
<oooo> display managers are memes
<oooo> Did you turn it off and back on?
<xyz__> do i need to: cd /etc/apt
<xyz__> sudo nano apt.conf
<xyz__> APT::Install-Recommends "0"; APT::Install-Suggests "0";
<k1l> xyz__: what? what are youdoing there?
<bekks> and why?
<oooo> xyz__: I would recommend installing gentoo, it's really user friendly and doesn't have these problems!
<k1l> oooo: stop that trolling in here
<oooo> Well it doesn't have these problems that much is true
<bekks> which isnt.
<itson_> mcphail: Bashing-om: This boot was different from the other but not successful. And it's in black'n white. I'll have to upload a video of it since it's hard to discribe.
<xyz__> brb...rebooting
<Kingsqueak> xyz__: work?
<xyz___> same error...still cant log in to xfce...:(
<bekks> xyz__: Did you install xubuntu-desktop ?
<k1l> xyz___: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<ServantSaber> What exactly is the error
<Kingsqueak> I seem to recall I had an issue with xfce4 a while back, but xubuntu-desktop worked
<xyz___> bekks: yeah installed xffce-desktop
<k1l> xyz___: do you use a DM? how did you start the other desktops before?
<xyz___> its the mini.iso 14.04
<Kingsqueak> just curious, have you done a full apt-get update and upgrade since base install yet?
<k1l> xyz___: what exact error do you get? is the .Xauthority in your users home owned by that user? do other accounts like guest account work?
<xyz___> this is fresh install...
<Kingsqueak> do a full   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kingsqueak> will probably have a million updates
<k1l> Kingsqueak: needs apt-get dist-upgrade to install all new packages
<Kingsqueak> true
<xyz___> only one user
<xyz___> error msg :"Unable to load a failsafe session Unable to determine failsafe session name. Possible causes xconfd isn't running (D-Bus setup problem); environment variable $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is set incorrectly (must include "/etc") or xfce4-session is installed incorrectly."
<xyz___> dunno what else to do now...:(
<k1l> <k1l> xyz___: do you use a DM? how did you start the other desktops before?
<k1l> <k1l> xyz___: what exact error do you get? is the .Xauthority in your users home owned by that user? do other accounts like guest account work?
<k1l> still a lot of open questions
<Kingsqueak> xyz___: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && sudo shutdown -r now
<Desu> sudo -i, because typing sudo 50 times is a waste of time
<Desu> C-d when done
<Ben64> Desu: because typing "sudo" is so hard? no
<c|oneman> it is hard. I agree with Desu
<genii> use sudo -i   then all the admin things. then type exit when done
<k1l> safty is hard. but better to be safe then sorry.
<c|oneman> I think you can create an alias though right?
<k1l> this is a beginners channel, keep that in mind.
<c|oneman> should I use sudo su or sudo -i
<Ben64> should never use sudo su
<genii> c|oneman: sudo -i
<axelm7> hi guys, I have an ubuntu system with a 4 hard drive RAID 10 array. Two of the four drives are reporting issues with specific sectors. I'd like to be able to map the LBA address to a file on the md0 softraid device. Any ideas how I can do that?
<itson_> mcphail: Bashing-om: Do you mind checking the video out that I recorded from the boot? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR28V--tX9c&feature=youtu.be
<Bashing-om> itson_: I can try ,,, my old graphic's card does not do vidoes .
<itson_> Bashing-om: let me know if you can watch it.
<Bashing-om> itson_: Yeah .. I did .. no idea what the errors are .. As you can boot to the boot menu . what results " check disk for defects " ?
<itson_> Bashing-om: Thanks for trying. I'll have to give up for tonight tho. It's 01.37 here. GN and thanks.
<bprompt> itson_:     I'd say.. check with smartmontools for the hdd S.M.A.R.T. status
<bprompt> !smartmontools | itson_
<Bashing-om> itson_: np .. I did nada .
<itson_> bpromt: I'll ad that to my list of stuff to do tomorrow. Thanks.
<T3CHY> Hello!
<Jakfro> hi guys
<Jakfro> anyone around here has knowledge on boot -flag?
<k1l> linux doesnt need the boot flag
<Jakfro> when i run boot-repair they tell me GPT is detected
<Jakfro> in other words i cant boot up my grub. Whenever i boot they push me into grub rescue, using a live boot usb i have ran boot-repair
<Jakfro> and yeah they tell me it is GPT is dtected. i have ogg-ed the secure boot and as well as UEFI boots. On Legacy now. Been stuck with this problem for like 7 hours now
<Jakfro> can anyone help on this?
<Gallomimia> Ummmm. I have grub on a system with drives formatted GPT. I thik it works. i do have trouble getting it fixed tho
<cristian_> Good nigth
<jesuslovesyouthi> The -r and -b feature aren't working correctly with macchanger on ubuntu 14.04 lts. Is there a temporary workaround/ way to make it work for now?
<nicomachus> what do you mean "aren't working correctly"?
<jesuslovesyouthi> nicomachus: After 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 down' and I run either 'sudo macchanger -r wlan0' or 'sudo macchanger -br wlan0' the output indicates that the mac is identical to the original, factory, burned in mac.
<jesuslovesyouthi> in other words, the mac was not changed at all
<nicomachus> well I don't see a -b option on the manpage
<jesuslovesyouthi> there is
<jesuslovesyouthi> for "burned in" option
<jesuslovesyouthi>  -b, --bia
<jesuslovesyouthi>               When setting fully random MAC pretend to be a burned-in-address. If not used, the MAC will have the locally-administered bit set.
<jesuslovesyouthi> nicomachus: ^  (sorry, I forget to flag with username sometimes)
<nicomachus> sorry man, I have no idea. never used macchanger before.
<jesuslovesyouthi> nicomachus: oh, I see : https://github.com/alobbs/macchanger/issues/11   <-- which I'm surprised there anything at all out there about it. I'll see what that says bc it is my identical problem
<chinaski> #grass
<truexfan81> any idea why apt-get dist-upgrade grabbed 2 kernels on 14.04.3?
<truexfan81> 3.19.0.37.24 and generic-lts-vivid
<chinaski> \msg antonioflavio
<BinaryC011010110> Hello can someone help with a query?
<BinaryC011010110> I am new to Linux
<Bashing-om> BinaryC011010110: One can but ask, and see .
<BinaryC011010110> ok I am trying to set up a photo editing/art/graphical design layout
<BinaryC011010110> What are the best applications for doing such things?
<BinaryC011010110> Aka I know nothing.
<cfhowlett> binary01, layout for a website?
<SeriouslyLaugh> define layout
<BinaryC011010110> I have read a lot but, yeah
<BinaryC011010110> well I want to start a website.
<SchrodingersScat> !info nginx | BinaryC011010110
<cfhowlett> BinaryC011010110, wordpress.com has several templates for highlighting
<ubottu> BinaryC011010110: nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.3-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<BinaryC011010110> Oh what about photo editing/graphic designing apps? What are the best?
<BinaryC011010110> I have photoshop on my windows partition...but I hate Windows
<cfhowlett> BinaryC011010110,  gimp for photo editing.  inkscape/krita for graphics.  blender for 3d graphics.  also:   www.ubuntustudio.org          #ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> darktable for photos
<BinaryC011010110> Thank you very much!
<cfhowlett> happy2help! BinaryC011010110
<BinaryC011010110> Um is there a way to contact/make "friends" on Linux?
<Hitechcg> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<cfhowlett> BinaryC011010110, ^^ this
<Gallomimia> hi can someone tell me the command to unlock a LUKS volume in CLI?
<cfhowlett> BinaryC011010110, while we're at it: www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads       get #0, read, get #1, read ... by the time you finish, you will know more buntu than most.
<Gallomimia> ^^^ best advice i've gotten in 2y of coming here
<BinaryC011010110> Thank you cfhowlett! can I add you as a contact?
<cfhowlett> BinaryC011010110, sure.
<Gallomimia> BinaryC011010110: i didn't ask you before sending a private message. it seems lost in my client now...
<BinaryC011010110> thanks
<BinaryC011010110> huh?
<BinaryC011010110> psm Gallomimia, how do you send private messages?
<BinaryC011010110> Well not that way
<Gallomimia> um i used /m yourname amessage
<Gallomimia> maybe /msg is needed. ircfu is lacking
<BinaryC011010110> Soka
<Gallomimia> ./m BinaryC011010110 hi i like making friends on linux.
<ryclik> ./msg should send a private message. /query will send a private message in it's own window
<ryclik> afaik, the only difference is the own window part
<unwizard> If I use an alternate window manager -- forsaking Unity, KDE, Cinnamon and the like -- what is the effective difference between Ubuntu and Mint?
<cfhowlett> !mint | unwizard, mint is not supported here.
<ubottu> unwizard, mint is not supported here.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TrivialGravitas> cfhowlett, ubottu 'what is the difference' is as much an Ubuntu question as a Mint ont
<ryclik> unwizard: Different package repositories perhaps?
<k1l> unwizard: start at the original ubuntu repo and the update policy over to the support community.
<ryclik> TrivialGravitas: I believe those are bots.
<uiopeer> Wow Islamic terrorist strike san Bernardino ca. And terror supporter Obama calls it work place Who'd figure. They said Bengahzi terrorists strike was because of a YouTube video
<Gejt> Gallomimia: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdX "name"        - to decrypt
<cfhowlett> uiopeer, don't spam here.
<TrivialGravitas> unwizard, as far as I know Mint is just Ubuntu with some things that aren't strictly legal to distribute with linux but are convenient to have preinstalled, media codecs flash
<Gallomimia> thanks gejt
<Gejt> Gallomimia: sudo mount /dev/mapper/"name" /mnt               - to mount
<unwizard> k1l: er sorry I don't really understand your sentence, starting at "update policy over"
<Gallomimia> oh. yeah two operations. it's simpler in GUI but... would like to learn both. thanks. it was hard to find
<Hitechcg> Ooh, Linux Mint is illegal!
<k1l> unwizard: starting at the handling from the repos and updates then ending at the support from the community.
<Gejt> Gallomimia: for sure, definitely worth knowing
<cfhowlett> mint is completely off-topic.  take this to #ubuntu-offtopic or to private messaging please.
<Gallomimia> especially if running such things on what's supposed to be my primary PC
<k1l> unwizard: for a "non biased" comparison better ask in ##linux butwe all know why that much users with mint issues come in to this channel for help.
<waressearcher2> is that legal command: "mv directory /dev/null" ?
<k1l> waressearcher2: that will delete that directory
<Hitechcg> No. /dev/null is a block device, not a regular file
<unwizard> I think asking about the differences is legit on-topic here. The use of bots is kind of off-putting.
<waressearcher2> k1l: but it says: "mv: cannot overwrite non-directory `/dev/null' with directory `1111111111'"
<ryclik> Gallomimia: I learned in my time working with other more "barebones" distributions. You may find it interesting to read ArchLinux's and Gentoo's wikis on the subject of dmcrypt/LUKS
<waressearcher2> k1l: if I do: "mv 1111111111 /dev/null"
<Gallomimia> ryclik i've been reading the arch wiki on GRUB actually. i've been finding it confusing.
<cfhowlett> unwizard, read the channel topic please: UBUNTU support.  mint is not ubuntu and is not supported so please - take this someplace else.
<k1l> waressearcher2: ah yes, it blocks moving stuff to it
<ryclik> Gallomimia: Because GRUB is quite confusing :)
<waressearcher2> k1l: so why is that page: http://www.tecmint.com/10-most-dangerous-commands-you-should-never-execute-on-linux says it should work ? when will it work ?
<unwizard> cfhowlett: asking about the differences is not a "support" question, please be less serious.
<Gallomimia> unwizard: if you want something off-putting, try helping 1700 people in one channel who all want to talk about not-ubuntu.
<k1l> waressearcher2: the 1) on that site for / doesnt work on ubuntu neither.
<ryclik> waressearcher2: Ubuntu has it's own protections against such commands
<waressearcher2> k1l: what is the alternative for "rm -rf /" in ubuntu ?
<k1l> man rm should list it
<Gallomimia> yes. GRUB is very confusing. anyone want to try to teach me about it? i need to install some customized grub configs
<ryclik> Typically when using my own setup for a bootloader (on other distros) I would go with something more simple to configure by hand such as syslinux or gummiboot
<B4sh> anyone familiar with easy engine?
<ryclik> But I believe for grub, you would start by playing with /etc/default/grub, maybe some files in /etc/grub.d/
<aspire> hello, currently running ubuntu 14.04 lts looking to switch from unity to gnome 3
<ryclik> And if you really wanted to get your hands dirty, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<aspire> from what i've gathered, if you do it from the ppa it will mess stuff up
<aspire> was just wondering how do i correctly use gnome 3 instead of unity without it breaking anything
<cfhowlett> aspire, install gnome-ubuntu, do not format your /home
<B4sh> 2015-12-02 17:19:17,391 (DEBUG) ee : Command Output: ,
<B4sh> Command Error: /usr/bin/env: php: No such file or directory
<aspire> cfhowlett, as in 'sudo apt-get install gnome-ubuntu' ?
<Bashing-om> aspire: Consider : http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ .
<aspire> Bashing-om, it's too late for that, i fear
<ryclik> http://itsfoss.com/how-to-install-gnome-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<ryclik> according to that, its "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<ryclik> Switching between gnome and unity will probably be done in a dropdown box or similar at the login screen
<aspire> i need to install both of these?
<aspire> gnome-shell and ubuntu-gnome-desktop right?
<ryclik> You probably want just ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ryclik> If you want the full-fledged Gnome desktop
<aspire> what will gnome-shell do?
<ryclik> I imagine gnome-shell comes as a dependency to ubuntu-gnome-desktop automatically
<samy1028> Does anyone have a pointer on best practices when increasing allocated HD in an Ubuntu Server VM using LVM?
<cfhowlett> samy1028, #ubuntu-server would know the best practices
<lunatic-> good evening
<aspire> i'll just install both then
<lunatic-> i need help creating a boot usb stick on mac, to install on a MS-dos PC
<ryclik> aspire: Again, gnome-shell comes with vubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ryclik> so no need to install both, just do the ubuntu one
<aspire> oh ok
<ryclik> you would just install gnome-shell if you wanted less "stuff".. ubuntu-gnome-desktop probably comes with all the standard apps and things that make it work well
<lunatic-> How do I create a bootable usb stick that has ubuntu studio on mac?
<aspire> turns out i actually prefer unity over gnome
<ryclik> Have you tried any others? KDE? XFCE? etc
<aspire> i've tried pantheon before
<ryclik> I've never heard of that one :P
<cfhowlett> sounds ... greek?
<aspire> i just discovered this site: http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/
<ryclik> cfhowlett: looks like a OSX lookalike
<aspire> are those kind of like desktop environments or do i have the wrong impression
<cfhowlett> aspire, no those are only themes
<aspire> how do i apply these
<cfhowlett> !changethemes | aspire
<ubottu> aspire: To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<aspire> oh ok thanks
<ryclik> aspire: Most of the time, the theme is in a zip file that can be extracted. Then move the stuff to their respective places. ie: /usr/share/themes or /usr/share/icons
<bluzeo> hey guys very irc client wont let me change font or size of fun any ideas??? i tried preference but i cant get it to work - really like this distro other wise
<cfhowlett> bluzeo, what irc client???
<aspire> ryclik, and where can i set it
<aspire> i see a 'themes' dropdown box under appearance
<aspire> but it only has 3. when i look in my /usr/share/themes folder, there's like 15
<bluzeo> cfhowlett - i was using hexchat now im using Smuxi same problem - i new i shouldnt have install gnome....
<aspire> do you guys use the default file manager for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> bluzeo, hexchat lets me change font size no problem ...
<bluzeo> cfhowlett - i dont haven an ok button or change button on the buttom
<ryclik> They are possibly themes for Gnome? Dunno. In Linux theming it's best to realize all the different parts. Understand the difference between GTK, qt, and desktop env. themes.
<cfhowlett> bluzeo, 2 steps> hexchat > settings > preferences > change the number in the Font box, hit OK at the bottom
<ryclik> In XFCE, for example, XFCE themes are changed in "Window Manager" and GTK is changed in "Appearance.
<ryclik> So there may be a couple places
<cfhowlett> art.gnome.org   ryclik
<bluzeo> no button on the bottom man cfhowlett
<ryclik> cfhowlett: hm?
<cfhowlett> bluzeo, should be there.  I'm on xubuntu so possibly it's different - but it shouldn't be.
<Gejt> aspire: no, I use thunar
<ryclik> aspire: I think its nautilus?
<nicomachus> yes, aspire.
<cfhowlett> aspire, thunar is the default for xubuntu
<ryclik> I believe aspire is using unity
<bluzeo> lol it was too big - i dont no how to fix that in gnome - i may try ubuntu mate but i want something like linux lite
<Gejt> lxappearance is an easy way to change gtk themes/icons etc
<cfhowlett> bluzeo, hold right mouse button, roll your mouse wheel to change size
<bluzeo> cfhowlett - on my laptop - really love this distro but two things wrong the irc and app center .... im getting an mate disc ready - i almost found my laptop distro
<cfhowlett> bluzeo, it's ubuntu.  you can add / swap / change / customize until it's the way YOU want it!
<aspire> so, i don't like nautilus because the pantheon file explorer had tabs
<bluzeo> cfhowlett - i am thinking of plian ubuntu and install moska or bundgie
<ryclik> aspire: Figure out what explorer pantheon had and install it
<aspire> i will try to find it
<aspire> another thing, i hate how win+t does not open terminal
<mxp>  trying to look for good ubuntu icon pack
<somsip> aspire: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/03/elementary-os-file-manager-pantheon.html and see !ppa
<aspire> neat
<mxp> how can I get dockbar like elementary OS on linux mint?
<mxp> ubuntu*
<cfhowlett> you jhave mint mxp?
<mxp> ubuntu i confused with cinamon
<mxp> :P
<mxp> anyhow
<mxp> ideas on dock bar
<somsip> mxp: http://ubuntu.itsprite.com/ubuntuhow-to-install-the-pantheon-desktop-environment/
<mxp> awesome
<somsip> mxp: that is recent, but other sources suggest pantheon-dock, not plank. So maybe research more
<mxp> somsip: would look more into it
<samthewildone> I'm typing "ifcong" and get another interface instead of the typical eth0, any reasons why ?
<samthewildone> only two interfaces I'm getting is enp2s0, lo
<OptimizedCoder> I effed up with a s/w upgrade, I was on 14.04 - wanted an upgrade, 'do-release-upgrade' found nothing, went ahead and did a 'do-release-upgrade -d' and didn't realize that upgrades you to 16.04 - I was looking at going to 15.10. Now XFCE crashes at boot (yay mir?), all s/w that depended on upstart scripts get borked up (yay systemd!) - and I can't even find the KOdi binary anymore.
<OptimizedCoder> Who decided 16.04 was ready for even alpha?
<Bashing-om>  samthewildone Check out : /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules .
<k1l> OptimizedCoder: dont blindly use commands you dont know what they do. the useage of the -d switch for "Developer Version" should have been a warning.
<OptimizedCoder> k1l, understood, but there was no other way to go to 15.10 form 14.04
<OptimizedCoder> *from
<k1l> OptimizedCoder: that -d command works as early as the repos are opened for the next development stage. even pre-alpha
<k1l> OptimizedCoder: there is. but since 14.10 is EOL alread you would have needed to use the old-releases repos
<samthewildone> Bashing-om, there is nothing in there.
<OptimizedCoder> k1l, I agree I effed up, Is there anyway that I can revert one ver back now (say, to 15.10)?
<k1l> non LTS versions only got 9 months support now
<k1l> OptimizedCoder: apt works in that way, that it will install the most recent versionnumber of a package. so downgrading a whole system doesnt really work.
<Bashing-om> samthewildone: Sure there is .. read .. it tells where the naming comes from .. and if you want you can change the 'name' .
<OptimizedCoder> k1l, sigh okay.. I believe 16.04 has a long way to go then .. to atleast be usable..
<k1l> OptimizedCoder: MIR is not standard in 16.04. neither is wayland. its just the latest xorg releases
<k1l> and systemd is the standard since 15.04 already
<samthewildone> okay another question before I dive in.
<samthewildone> Is it possible to automatically copy text from terminal ?
<SchrodingersScat> samthewildone: xclip close enough?
<samthewildone> for example, I just ran "$cat document | less" however, I want to copy the text in the
<SchrodingersScat> !info xclip | samthewildone
<ubottu> samthewildone: xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12+svn84-4 (wily), package size 16 kB, installed size 66 kB
<samthewildone> interesting, let me give it a try.
 * SchrodingersScat uses that to paste in 'authentication' codes generated via means we shouldn't talk about here
<k1l> samthewildone: no need to cat then | and then less. you can less directly
<SchrodingersScat> k1l: thank you, I wan't be a catlesser now
<samthewildone> k1l, bad habits
<aldanon> anyone here able to give me a hand an apache server running wordpress?
<aldanon> when putting in the IP in a browser, I get the confirmation the apache is running..but can't get the install wordpress page to come up
<aldanon> i've got this install within virtualbox
<SchrodingersScat> aldanon: so isit something like http://127.0.0.1/wordpress/install.php ?
<aldanon> let me give that a shot schrodingscat
<aldanon> yeah just a 404 again
<aldanon> it's almost as if the mysql isnt working right
<aldanon> SchrodingerScat: i'm not sure what to do
<aldanon> I've gotta have this ready by Friday for work ;/
<bisch> aldanon, maybe  http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/install.php
<aldanon> dude thank you
<aldanon> don't go any where lol
<bisch> What are you using for installation instructions?
<aldanon> all over the damn web lol
<aldanon> bisch: i
<Hund> aldanon: Why not use Digial Ocean or something?
<aldanon> bisch: i've got access to it in virtualbox, question is now how do I access it outside
<aldanon> hund: actually that was one of the ones I went through
<bisch> That's where I got the wp-admin idea from...  Anyway, you want to access it from your vbox host or another pc on your network?
<aldanon> so i got my user created, now i've gotta figure out how to access that same page from outside of virtualbox but still on my local network
<Hund> aldanon: And? You didnt like them? :P
<aldanon> it got me this far
<bisch> You know the ip address of your virtual machine?
<aldanon> aye
<bisch> http://192.168.0.99/wordpress or something like that where the 192.168.0.99 is the ip address of your virtual machine.
<bisch> assuming you set the vm up to use "bridging" or something that will cause it to get an ip address on the local network.
<aldanon> yeah i changed it to bridging some time ago in the process
<bisch> then: ifconfig should show you the ip address.
<aldanon> this must be where i'm missing something
<Hitechcg> aldanonL I just did this yesterday. You just need to go to adapter settings> advanced>port forwarding and enter the port you want to access in both boxes. name it what you want, and leave the addresses blank.
<aldanon> i'm getting a neither /etc/wordpress/config-ip address nor /etc/wordpress/config-168.1.15.php could be found
<Hitechcg> nevermind, you already solved it. my way i just left it on NAT.
<aldanon> virtalbox is the guest, os x is the host
<aldanon> and yeah...bridged
<Hitechcg> VirtualBox itself is not the guest, the guest is probably Linux.
<bisch> Port forwarding would work too though.
<aldanon> well right..ubuntu server
 * Hitechcg facepalms
<Hitechcg> I knew it was Ubuntu
<aldanon> yeah not by choice trust me lol
<bisch> So, sounds like you can access it but you botched the "config"?
<aldanon> no idea honestly
<aldanon> locally in virtualbox it appears to be working, i'm able to access wordpress
<aldanon> both the config page and the actual page
<Hitechcg> You can access the Apache webserver from OS X, right?
<aldanon> but when i try from os x, i'm still only able to access apache
<aldanon> well it's the "it works!" page
<aldanon> confirming it is connecting, just no wordpress
<bisch> aldanon, even if you use http://192.168.0.99/wordpress/wp-admin ?
<aldanon> when i put that in I get /etc/wordpress-ip address.php nor /etc/wordpress/config-168.1.15.php
<aldanon> could not be found
<bisch> Actually, it might restrict access to wp-admin to the local machine
<bisch> The 168.1.15 looks like a PARTIAL ip address...  Did you enter that somewhere?
<aldanon> it says ensure one of them exists, is readable by the webserver and contains the right password/username
<bisch> maybe you left out a ".0"
<bisch> Whats the ip address of the VM?  192.168.1.15 maybe?
<Hitechcg> I thought VBox used 10.0.2.x.
<Hitechcg> nvm
<aldanon> yeap
<bisch> What's in /etc/wordpress?  any config* files?
<aldanon> there's a config-localhost.php and htaccess
<aldanon> just those two
<aldanon> no other files
<bisch> ah... that's probably why it works with "localhost"
<aldanon> there was a step where it was asking me to enter a url, but I don't have a real one to attach to this
<aldanon> I'm thinking that may be related
<bisch> I'm not really a wordpress expert.  Did you create a wp-config.php file somewhere along the way?  Yes... that could be related.  What did you enter?
<aldanon> that and www-data doesn't seem to exist
<aldanon> i didn't do the step, the instruction was "if you're in a virtual box and know what your domain name is going to be, do this here"
<bisch> Maybe try going through: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-wordpress-on-ubuntu-14-04
<bisch> and making sure you hit all the steps?
<bisch> But, I don't see much about urls or ip addresses.
<bisch> You could take a wild guess and try something like: cp /etc/wordpress/config-localhost.php /etc/wordpress/config-168.1.15.php
<bisch> Or, there is a #wordpress channel
<SchrodingersScat> !info wordpress | I didn't even think to check if this is a package.
<ubottu> I didn't even think to check if this is a package.: wordpress (source: wordpress): weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3+dfsg-1 (wily), package size 3294 kB, installed size 16146 kB
<Hitechcg> is it outdated?
<sudomarize> How can I clean space on /boot to install kernal updates?
<sudomarize> kernel*
<somsip> sudomarize: did you try the approaches in the link I gave you yesterday?
<sudomarize> somsip: ah no, didn't get around to it. Lemme give it a shot
<somsip> sudomarize: best to follow the advice you've been given rather than asking for the same advice again
<sudomarize> somsip: just wanted to clarify and get some consensus before deleting kernel images
<aldanon> i got it through wget
<sudomarize> fucked around with stuff like this before without having a good understanding of what i was doing or without verification of advice, and it hasn't ended well
<aldanon> i've completely screwed it now though anyhow..tried changing the web address from the wordpress config page
<somsip> sudomarize: the first answer on that link has 353 upvotes. Consensus is pretty much there. and no need for bad language in here
<goddard> how can i figure out how many out of tree modules i have?
<somsip> goddard: does this help? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/196616/identify-out-of-tree-modules
<goddard> somsip: perfect that is actually exactly why i need to figure it out
<goddard> trying to install a newer kernel from the repos
<somsip> goddard: np
<sudomarize> somsip: that doesn't clarify on whether that advice was the correct advice for my particular situation, only that the advice given correct for some particular situation (which may or may not be the same as mine). As to the language, it's the same meaning as to play/muck/screw around with, there was no malicious intent behind it and thus no reason to censor it. We're all mature, and anyone mature enough to use
<sudomarize> IRC can handle it
<somsip> sudomarize: on the language, personally I do not care. But you're in a communityhere and you should respect the rules of the community. Simple as that
<somsip> !guidelines | sudomarize
<ubottu> sudomarize: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sudomarize> somsip: anyway removing the previous kernel images worked, so thanks for that
<somsip> sudomarize: np - I appreciate it can be unnerving because of the pitfalls, but the approach on that stackoverflow page is sound
<LJSeinfeld> HI-  trying to get vboxmanage to start a vm at boot.. currently via rc.local but I can't get it to work.. rc.local calls a script... the script works.  and If I manually start rc.local, it works..  no idea.
<UserUS> sudomarize: how does one do that?
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: can you paste the script?
<goddard> somsip: not seeing a list of modules there though
<LJSeinfeld> sure -- one sec
<somsip> goddard: I have no idea myself. That just looked like an appropriate page to offer to you.
<sudomarize> UserUS: follow the instructions on the 2nd comment (with 147 votes) here -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<daftykins> pretty sure nobody gets more than just 'ubuntu' in the top of GRUB these days
<UserUS> daftykins: I have refind so I have a visual display but I still have multiple kernels for I guess recovery if one fails
<daftykins> usually those are underneath 'advanced options'
<daftykins> which ubuntu is this?
<aldanon> anyone else care to take a stab at helping me out? i've got an ubuntu server with lamp, wordpress installed and need help now
<somsip> aldanon: ask - I didn't see your original problem
<LJSeinfeld> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13638719/
<LJSeinfeld> sorry it took so long.. it's a remote machine and it was rebooting
<aldanon> somsip: i was able to access it virtualbox which is where ubuntu & wordpress reside, but couldn't get to it from osx the host
<UserUS> daftykins: its a bootloader you install in the esp. ever go to a college and see the visual selection of mac or pc when it boots? same thing.
<aldanon> somsip: unfortunately I botched that by changing the url on the wordpress config page, so I guess first of all I need to change it back to what it was
<daftykins> i know what rEFInd is.
<somsip> aldanon: make sure they're on the same subnet - that you have bridged networking, or NAT working selected as appropriate (I can never remember which one works and which doesnt)
<aldanon> somsip: on on bridged
<somsip> aldanon: same subnet?
<aldanon> somsip: yeap
<daftykins> UserUS: i know, but that's not our problem as it's not an ubuntu thing :)
<LJSeinfeld> I can get it to start at boot via the ~/.config/autostart folder by placing a virtualbox desktop file in there, but I need it to start with a delay (I think) because it seemingly can't find a ahared folder on another mounted drive if it starts too fast
<aldanon> somsip: but like i said first of all i need to get it back to the way it was before i changed the url on the settings page
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: put a sleep in the script?
<somsip> aldanon: this doesn't appear to be an ubuntu issue - it sounds like you've just got wordpress configured incorrectly
<aldanon> somsip: wordpress channel said the same thing lol
<UserUS> daftykins: The bootloader works perfectly find, it's the grub.cfg file that has the multiple kernels listed....Only show up if I load the grub loader instead of booting directly into the partition but its still annoying
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: of even better, a test that the drive is mounted
<LJSeinfeld> I was trying to call the script from rc.local  -- and the sleep part would be easy to add, but the VM never starts for some reason
<aldanon> somsip: thought they said it's an ubuntu problem
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: log the output of the script to a log file so you can see what the error is?
<daftykins> UserUS: so you still haven't stated which ubuntu version despite asking 5 mins ago :)
<LJSeinfeld> the thing is, the script works..
<somsip> aldanon: if it was working once, and you changed something, and now it isn't, it doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue. Or maybe I've misunderstood your issue
<aldanon> I think the real issue lies in that people in the wordpress channel aren't versed in ubuntu, and ubuntu channel isn't versed in wordpress lol
<LJSeinfeld> but it doesn't work when I try to call it from rc.local
<LJSeinfeld> BUT... if I fire rc.local manually... it works... fml..
<somsip> aldanon: I'm versed in WP, god help me, but this is not the place for a dicussion on how to configure it
<UserUS> daftykins: Lol, 14.04
<aldanon> i normally wouldn't be under these conditions, but it's for work ;/
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: I was expecting somethign environmental, but you've got nothing that is obviously dodgy in that script. As long as the VM file is readable
<LJSeinfeld> I don't understand why rc.local won't run it
<LJSeinfeld> I put a couple of "canary in the mineshaft" commands in the script --like having it make a directory on the desktop after the vboxmanage command... and those worked
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: you could try su -l dave ... so that the env is properly setup
<LJSeinfeld> is that a pipe in there ("-|")
<LJSeinfeld> looks to be
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: l for --login
<YOGOTTI> CIVIL WAR AGAINST MUSLIMS
<YOGOTTI> CIVIL WAR AGAINST MUSLIMS
<somsip> !ops | YOGOTTI
<ubottu> YOGOTTI: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<YOGOTTI> CIVIL WAR AGAINST MUSLIMS
<LJSeinfeld> ah --ok
<YOGOTTI> MUST KILL ALL MUSLIM
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: no...--login ;-)
<LJSeinfeld> so something like su -l dave "/usr/bin/vboxmanage startvm Zoidberg"
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: you still need the -c for the command
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: and the & for backgrounding (unless vboxmanage detaches)
<LJSeinfeld> ok -- so su -l -c dave "/usr/bin/vboxmanage startvm Zoidberg &"
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: worth a stab, in case it is something environmental
<LJSeinfeld> lets see if it works... brb
<daftykins> UserUS: when a normal GRUB is brought up, it only has maybe 3 options tops - so it must be the non-standard setup imo.
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: and...possibly you need to start it headless, because when you test it you're in X, but when the script runs it has no display http://askubuntu.com/questions/57220/start-vboxheadless-vm-at-startup or http://askubuntu.com/questions/404665/how-to-start-virtual-box-machines-automatically-when-booting
<UserUS> daftykins: that it is...I edited the bootloader manually and customized it
<daftykins> UserUS: yeah, so then your issues are your own :)
<LJSeinfeld> Got this:  No passwd entry for user '/usr/bin/vboxmanage startvm Zoidberg &
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: su -l dave -c "command" :)
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: did you see my point about headless?
<LJSeinfeld> not sure I follow
<UserUS> daftykins: lol so persistent...I only asked how to remove old images, everything else is great
<LJSeinfeld> and wouldn't a delay possibly fix that too?
<daftykins> UserUS: "sudo apt-get autoremove" should cull a lot, otherwise "dpkg -l | grep linux-" ; then take the package names and purge the -extra before the images main - and headers.
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: not sure, but if vboxmanage requires a display, it doesn't have one when run from rc.local. But it does when you just run the script. The links suggest vboxmange --type=headless or VBoxHeadless (instead of vboxmanage)
<Holeis> hai..
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: about the delay fixing that - no because the display isn't part of the environment when rc.local is run
<Holeis> who are you... ?
<somsip> !ot | Holeis
<ubottu> Holeis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LJSeinfeld> edited the script and it works on its own now.. now I just need a way to call it when I have login/desktop
<LJSeinfeld> I've also tried the upstart folder in ~/.config
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: both of those links have information that may be useful for you. I'd suggest having a read
<LJSeinfeld> that's even a little more confusing...
<mobile3> any video joiner software?
<LJSeinfeld> so do I need to undo all these things I do when I try and they fail?
<somsip> mobile3: what format?
<LJSeinfeld> like init.d stuff
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: not necessarily - there just may be an approach described in those links that works better for what you want
<somsip> LJSeinfeld: you don't *need* it as a service. But there may be hints in the example scripts they provide that will help you see where you are going wrong
<mobile3> somsip: mp4
<LJSeinfeld> I've been reading and trial-and-erroring for 2 days.... going crazy, lol
<somsip> mobile3: You could use cat depending on the format, or this described using ffmpeg (which has been replaced by avconv) in thae last example which I'm sure i've used successfully before http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/135157/terminal-tool-to-join-mp4-videos
<CarlFK> mobile3: http://www.shotcut.org/bin/view/Shotcut/Download
<CarlFK> mobile3: there are all sorts of ways of doing what you are asking.  I would start with Shotcut, open file1, drag it onto the time line, open file2, drag it onto the time line, click encode, and let it go.
<_DB> does anyone know of file recover software for a formatted HDD
<_DB> I formatted my HD want to recover some files I did this on windows once
<somsip> !undelete | _DB
<ubottu> _DB: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<_DB> thnks
<lotuspsychje> _DB: or photorec with the package testdisk
<k1l> !photorec  _DB
<k1l> !photorec | _DB
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | _DB tnx to k1l
<ubottu> _DB tnx to k1l: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (wily), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<_DB> alright thanks dudes will look at it
<glenn_> test
<_DB> also to install ubuntu to my hdd i have to remake a start up disk?
<mobile3> CarlFK: How to install that through command ?
<lotuspsychje> _DB: would be handy if you made an ubuntu startup usb yes
<lotuspsychje> !usb | _DB
<ubottu> _DB: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotuspsychje> _DB: maybe choose the long time support version 14.04.3?
<CarlFK> mobile3: wget https://github.com/mltframework/shotcut/releases/download/v15.12/shotcut-debian7-x86_64-151201.tar.bz2 ; tar xvf shotcut-debian7-x86_64-151201.tar.bz2
<CarlFK> mobile3: then run Shotcut/Shotcut.app/shotcut
<CarlFK> mobile3: that's what I do.  there may be a PPA you can apt-get from but I don't know.
<CarlFK> mobile3: brb
<somsip> !ppa | mobile3 (search link is one here for PPAs)
<ubottu> mobile3 (search link is one here for PPAs): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<glenn_> CarlFK: how long have you been using UBUNTU STUDIO? i'm testing it on VM... is it good for recording?
<CarlFK> glenn_: I have never used u-studio
<glenn_> CarlFK: oh sorry... i'm a newbie here :-)
<glenn_> CarlFK: what OS are you running by the way?
<CarlFK> glenn_: ubuntu vivid
<somsip> glenn_: if you have a support question, ask it. If not, take chatter to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<glenn_> somsip: do linux OS good for audio recording?
<YermJobs3391> Hello all
<goddard> ok guys i updated the kernel and still having an issue with the xbox one controller - http://askubuntu.com/questions/704892/xbox-one-controller-crashes-ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> goddard: ok good you tried, can you test on 15.10 livemode also?
<glenn_> test
<YermJobs3391> How to hack facebook acount from ubuntu
<somsip> !illegal | YermJobs3391
<ubottu> YermJobs3391: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<k1l> YermJobs3391: this is not the focus of this help channel
<YermJobs3391> I am sorry
<lotuspsychje> goddard: if you test a few kernels out, and they all make your ubuntu crash, i start to think of k1l suggestion maybe your controller makes bad electric shortcut?
<goddard> lotuspsychje: yeah not sure if i connect it to a USB hub would that change that?
<daftykins> hubs make everything worse
<somsip> daftykins: though they can bypass a dodgy usb port (/me looks down at his own computer)
<daftykins> somsip: do you still use that bad one for the upstream from said hub?
<somsip> daftykins: no - one of the front USB ports is dodgy, so a hub goes to a back port to make access easier. Perhaps not a great example :)
<daftykins> ^_^
<k1l> goddard: see askubuntu. there is no working solution today.
<goddard> on the plus side upgrading to the newer kernel made by touch pad two finger scrolling work
<goddard> k1l: cool thanks
<mobile3> somsip: I used cat but it didn't work. Only the first file is appended....
<somsip> mobile3: as the link says, cat only works with some encodings
<mobile3> carlFK: I downloaded the shotcut but it is not opening
<gnumonk> Hi
<gnumonk> How to change the login: prompt in lxc? I have ubuntu container and it comes as "login:" prompt, I wanted to change to something like "lxc  login:" .
<gnumonk> Please note that I am not asking post login messege .
<nanoi> grub wasn't installing so i followed an advice to zero out the beginning on my hdd; unfortunately i erased my partition table and now grub says that it cannot find a drive for /dev/sdaX; i'm still booted on my linux partition right now, is there a way to save the partition table?
<daftykins> nanoi: oh dear! that was unwise. testdisk might help
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<daftykins> o/
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje , daftykins
<LJSeinfeld> Ugh... somehow I lost access to the GUI on my remote machine... (connecting via nomachine)  can anyone help get it back?
<LJSeinfeld> I have shell access, btw
<LJSeinfeld> and nomachine still connects... just shows me a black screen with the "user blah connected" bubble...
<LJSeinfeld> actually ... too much work for tonight.. going to sleep now... thanks
<mobile3> any light weight video joiner any other ??
<somsip> mobile3: did you try ffmpeg/avconv?
<mobile3> somsip: using ffmpeg, only first file is appended...
<somsip> mobile3: you said that about cat. Are you sure...?
<mobile3> somsip: yes using cat and ffmpeg, only first file is appended
<somsip> mobile3: paste the command you used for ffmpeg
<gnumonk> any idea?
<mobile3> somsip: http://pastebin.com/Cni1JVhn
<somsip> mobile3: ok - take a look at this and see if it's helpful http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7333232/concatenate-two-mp4-files-using-ffmpeg
<fruitmysta> hey guys
<fruitmysta> name some good hacking channels?
<k1l> !alis | fruitmysta
<ubottu> fruitmysta: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<fruitmysta> how do i use alis?
<VsyachePuz> how to solve such problem (i run into it too) - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meld/+bug/1520129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1520129 in meld (Ubuntu) "compare window is blank" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest19836> Can anyone explain what UPSTART Is? does it show what services are runnign on startup or am i confusing that with windows?
<somsip> !upstart | Guest19836
<ubottu> Guest19836: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<JamesMIke> can anyone explain UPSTART to me in ubuntu, does it show services started or is that justme cnfusing it with windows version of startup
<delt> Hello
<delt> is there any way to enable the old school /dev/snd and /dev/dsp required by some old apps?
<delt> ls: cannot access /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<_jacks> hi, i'm having trouble with chrome, it seems to use /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p directly, which i suspect is causing locking on it and sometimes causing sound to be completely muted or seemingly unavailable
<_jacks> is there anyway to force chrome to use pulseaudio
<_jacks> if so how do i do it ?
<mobile3> somsip: I didn't follow the method on that page because I thought it will do the same thing... So I downloaded OpenShot
<eoiz> hello i have a weird problem; after messing up the partition table, i wasn't able to install windows, so i deleted all partitions, create a new partition for half the disk, and installed windows 10; now the other half of the disk is unallocated, but here there is a linux partition which was working fine before deleting the partition table; is there a way to get back this partition without messing up the EFI/MBR or the windows partition
 * luk 
<k1l> eoiz: making a new partition table means the disk forgets where all the partitions were. then installing new stuff means overwriting a lot of that again. honestly i would not say there is much hope. you could dig into it with photorec and such but i there is not a easy undo button for that stuff.
<beny18> hai
<eoiz> k1l: can't i make a new partition table which includes the already including partitions + the linux partition from the unallocated space?
<k1l> eoiz: you could try that
<Dove_Cameron> Sorry
<daftykins> ?
<Dove_Cameron> Do you even know who I am?
<Dove_Cameron> Google me
<daftykins> a troll, go away please
<Flannel> Dove_Cameron: Please stop.  This channel isn't for banter.
<fruitmysta> lol
<Dove_Cameron> Flannel, oh, the -offtopic would be better?
<Flannel> Dove_Cameron: Sure.
<Dove_Cameron> you assume, just because I am famous, means I am not going to say anything on topic?
<_jacks> so does anyone know how to switch chrome to use pulseaudio, it seems alsa is blocking on /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<_jacks> .._sometimes_
<jamesmIke> can anyon ehelp me with UPSTART?
<daftykins> you need to ask the actual question, jamesmIke
<jamesmIke> daftykins OH RIGHT, ok Can someone help me with UPSTART? I want a list of all services that start on startup, i have done two commands already, but have since read online about upstart. Is UPSTART showing commands that start ob bootup or am i mixing that up wit WIndows STARTUP
<TJ-> jamesmIke: "service --status-all" will show the current status. but, all Upstart init files in /etc/init/ will be parsed and used as per their "start on" directives
<jamesmIke> TJ- Can you explain this please :  all Upstart init files in /etc/init/ will be parsed and used as per their "start on" directives
<TJ-> jamesmIke: /etc/init/ contains all the system servicee config files for Upstart
<TJ-> jamesmIke: it's all documented in the Cookbook: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#job-configuration-file
<jamesmIke> TJ- Thanks. SO to figure out all services that start on boot would be to use the previous command you have shown me yes
<TJ-> jamesmIke: correct
<jamesmIke> TJ- Excellent TJ, I will check this out now.. I see some services I do not want runnning.. si their a way to configure these not to start on boot?
<TJ-> jamesmIke: yes, it's all documented in the cookbook
<daftykins> you should bear in mind that if you're coming from Windows, you can't apply the same logic about disabling startup items really ;)
<Ben64> shouldn't disable things that you don't know the purpose of
<jamesmIke> TJ- Thanks il check it out now
<TJ-> Ben64: I'd say exactly the opposite!
<TJ-> I don't want services running if I don't know their purpose!
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> they might be important out of the box ;)
<TJ-> You and your boxes!
<daftykins> XD
<brahzwell> how to uninstall the unity spyware and ads yo?
<bekks> brahzwell: There is no unity spyware.
<Pricey> For everyone else: http://askubuntu.com/questions/629248/globally-disable-include-online-search-results
<pragomer_1> hi.   What is wrong about that udev-rule: (it does not work at all) http://pastebin.com/BhBi5aNq
<pragomer_1>   tail -n 10 -f /var/log/syslog   tells me that the script failed with exit code 1. But the script itself works
<morsicus>  Hi everyone, little question relative to rsyslog. Is it possible to escape all \n in %msg (Challenge : I have \t in my %msg and i want to keep it ) :D
<yuriy> LINUX2410
<shapka> hi
<shapka> anyone here ?
<ikonia> many people
<cfhowlett> !ask | shapka
<ubottu> shapka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shapka> ok o trap
<ikonia> ?
<shapka> o kari ku je
<cfhowlett> not english and no idea what he's saying, ikonia
<shapka> o trapa ?
<cfhowlett> !english | shapka
<ubottu> shapka: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<shapka> oh sorry
<shapka> :(
<cfhowlett> shapka, ask your ubuntu question.  in English.
<OpenSorce> When I switch users or logout back to the greeter it changes my resolution to something unusable. Why would it do that?
<OpenSorce> I fix it in my DEs with an autostart xrandr script but I'd like it stop happening instead.
<simbo> looking for some ubuntu advice....... I just got root access to my ubuntu vps, with the aim of using acd_cli to mount my amazon unlimited storage to it..... but my ubuntu on there is really old, 12.04........ If I upgrade it is it likely to kill of all the configuration thats already done on the box? i.e. couchpotato, sickrage, urtorrent , rutorrent and plex?
<lotuspsychje> simbo: upgrade can save your /home and configs, but always wise to keep backups
<cfhowlett> simbo, if you do a hot upgrade, your settings should be maintained.  if you do a clean install (don't know how that would work, ask your provider), you should be careful to avoid formatting your /home. you will have to reinstall all the non-default apps.
<simbo> hmm... ok
<simbo> i wouldn't do a clean install, no way
<simbo> will it keep things like iptables setup et?
<cfhowlett> simbo, so a hot uprgrade.  .configs should be maintained.
<Loke-ion> hello, I am trying to use some lightweight flavour of ubuntu like lubuntu or lxle but on everything (LTS or 15.10) of xubuntu, lubuntu, lxle and ubuntu LTS I don't have full gpu driver support and brightness doesn't work (Fn button works)
<Loke-ion> only in ubuntu 15.10 it works
<simbo> ok sounds good...... I want to check where they've installed everything first (i didn't do the installation)
<Loke-ion> have tried nouveau and nvidia drivers
<simbo> do-release-upgrade is a hot upgrade, right?
<bekks> Whats a "hot upgrade" vs "cold upgrade"?
<simbo> I think a hot upgrade will be using the inbuilt upgrade system, like you would on windows/mac etc..... cold must be a wipe and re-install i think
<bekks> I have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.
<ikonia> do you mean "in situ"
<ikonia> as in upgrade your existing OS to a later version ?
<bekks> do-release-upgrade upgrades your OS release to the next release, e.g.
<simbo> I was answering what I though a hot vs cold upgrade is.....
<bekks> simbo: Well the word "upgrade" implies "not reinstall" :)
<simbo> however, it looks like the person that set it up installed software to /, so I guess upgrading would wipe that out
<simbo> good point bekks (sorry I don't know how to tag names)
<bekks> simbo: On Ubuntu, you always install software to /
<Desu> on anything posix
<simbo> oh, I don't use ubuntu often at all
<Desu> /home is under / after all :)
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: wich card chipset?
<Loke-ion> nvidia ION LE
<Loke-ion> wondering if I can find why it works on 15.10
<Loke-ion> and "replicate" that on lxle
<Loke-ion> keep in mind I am a new simple user of linux
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: thats also optimus?
<cfhowlett> Loke-ion, we can't help with lxle.  it's not ubuntu and not supported here.
<Loke-ion> works on ubuntu 15.10 * doesn't work on 15.10 lubuntu / xubuntu
<Loke-ion> lotuspsychje I don't understand
<Loke-ion> cfhowlett lubuntu even would help
<Loke-ion> unity is too heavy it seems
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: your ion le card has optimus technology?
<Loke-ion> never heard of the term but I can't confirm or deny that
<Loke-ion> ION LE was like a one time thing for netbooks / notebooks I think
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: can you pastebin sudo lshw -C video from terminal
<Loke-ion> sure give me a sec to do it on the notebook
<fishcooker> how to report kernel panic before i install linux-crashdump?
<Loke-ion> lotuspsychje http://pastebin.com/9mf4XhQH
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: ok try to install nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: and choose an nvidia driver from your additional drivers section
<Loke-ion> lotuspsychje just to make sure, atm I am running ubuntu 15.10 where graphics seem ok and brightness works
<Porfa> i screwed up.
<Loke-ion> on anything else be it ubuntu LTS, lubuntu LTS / 15.10 etc doesn't
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: ok, if things work now, how about you install lubuntu-desktop from your existing system
<simbo> the only reason I want to update is so I can run an application written in python, but a version of python that isn't available to my version of ubuntu :(
<Loke-ion> lotuspsychje eh got a link for that?
<ikonia> simbo: you said this was a VPS right ?
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | Loke-ion sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> Loke-ion sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<Loke-ion> nice
<simbo> yeah it is
<Loke-ion> any idea why nouveau works here but doesn't on other distros?
<ikonia> simbo: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please
<bekks> simbo: So which ubuntu version do you use?
<ikonia> simbo: (from your VPS)
<Loke-ion> and if I could install this version to them?
<Porfa> i used mv to move a directory from a secundary harddrive into a new folder on a NEW harddrive, but my ssh session timedou’t so i went back in again, and i’ve done the same thing, so whatever was moved before, was coppied over. you know who’s this fault is? Bill Gates and his f***ing windows, years and years i coulda move folders and “overwrite” the folder new content only BY DEFAULT. so this is the first time it has happend to me.. 
<Porfa> hope is, i moved the data from the hardrive and never touched / written on that said hdd again.. so.. where’s “undelete”… ? or am i really F***** ? :|
<ikonia> Porfa: no need for the language, if you can't explain without swearing, don't explain
<simbo> 2.6.32-042stab111.12
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: normally optimus cards will need nvidia-prime + nvidia version driver to perform well
<simbo> is that what you want?
<ikonia> simbo: ok - I strongly advise you not to upgrade
<simbo> lol ok
<ikonia> simbo: talk to your hosting provider, and ask them for THEIR upgrade process
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: but lets try that lubuntu-desktop on your existing system first
<bekks> simbo: Which Ubuntu version do you use?
<Loke-ion> but the output from the command you gave me, shows nouveau used and not nvidia drivers correct? lotuspsychje
<simbo> ah if they give you root , they basically wash their hands of managing it for you
<Porfa> well ikonia if im gonna get a slap on the wrist for censoring my language when i lost a massive amount of data, i guess next time i won’t censor it, because.. data is gone.
<simbo> bekks its 12.04
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: correct, its using nouveau right now
<ikonia> Porfa: and you won't be welcome in the cahnnel
<ikonia> Porfa: control your langauge and just explain clearly the problem you want help with
<Porfa> well, i don’t want that
<boax> hello
<Porfa> ok ikonia  i will, thank you
<ikonia> Porfa: thanks
<bekks> Porfa: If data is gone, you data wasnt worth enough for you for having a backup.
<bekks> *your
<Loke-ion> lotuspsychje so it seems this nouvea driver works. Maybe ubuntu 15.10 has some newer version compared to other distros? Wouldn't it be logical that if I installed that version to them it would work?
<Porfa> bekks: :(
<simbo> so my real issue that caused me to look into upgrade is that I want to run acd_cli, but it needs a version of python that isn't available on this version of ubuntu
<hateball> Loke-ion: nouveau is included in the kernel
<bekks> simbo: Which version is needed, exactly?
<bgardner> Porfa, This won't help you today but also consider something like tmux so if your ssh session drops your login continues and can be re-attached to.
<somsip> simbo: check the deadsnakes repo, or use virtualenv
<Porfa> like “screen” ?
<bekks> Porfa: Yes.
<Loke-ion> hateball so I can't do anything unless the kernel is upgraded?
<somsip> !ppa | simbo (deadsnakes PPA, I mean)
<ubottu> simbo (deadsnakes PPA, I mean): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hateball> Loke-ion: I'm not sure what the original question was, I just looked at your latest statement
<Loke-ion> lotuspsychje btw I am upgrading
<Porfa> i used to use screen for irc.. i never though of it for ssh.. :/ thanks for the tip. im not a power user, i just started using this for decent/stable LAMP for personal projects.
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: you mean installing lubuntu
<EriC^^> Porfa: how'd your data disappear anyways, you ran mv, connection dropped, then you ran mv again?
<Loke-ion> lotuspsychje yea lubuntu-desktop
<Porfa> yes EriC^^
<Porfa> windows taught me wrong :(
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: thats not an upgrade, but it will install lubuntu next to ubuntu
<simbo> I've got the right version of python installed, but its missing some of the dependencies for the program I want to run....
<EriC^^> Porfa: why would that be a problem though?
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: after install, you can logout and login to lubuntu
<Porfa> because the data is gone
<simbo> ill look into the PPA's. Ive gotta do some work right now though
<bekks> simbo: Name. The. Version.
<Loke-ion> hateball I don't have full gpu (nvidia ion le) support on my notebook on anything except ubuntu 15.10. ubuntu LTS or lubuntu LTS / 15.10 or xubuntu etc brightness won't work and I get glitches
<bekks> simbo: Or are you ignoring me?
<simbo> bekks? of ubuntu? I answered earlier 12.04
<EriC^^> Porfa: so you mean while you were doing the mv, the connection dropped, when you checked the dir it was empty? ( the original ?)
<bekks> simbo: Python.
<bekks> simbo: Which exact python version do you need?
<simbo> 3.4.3
<simbo> ive got it and compiled it
<simbo> already
<simbo> give me a few mins, gotta test something.......
<Porfa> EriC^^:  no, the original dir was missing the files it had moved before the connection dropped, the new folder had the missing files form the original dir. the problem is that i just wanted to “resume” the operation, and what happend is that, it deleted the new folder, deleting the previous moved files, and putting the new ones there.
<hateball> Loke-ion: 14.04 uses an older kernel by default, but it is possible to upgrade by installing the package linux-image-generic-lts-wily for instance
<somsip> simbo: deadsnakes offers 3.4 for precise - usually caveats apply about PPAs https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/ubuntu/deadsnakes/+index?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<Porfa> my hope is that where i moved (removed) the data from, the disk hasn’t been writen over
<hateball> Loke-ion: that will get you the kernel used in 15.10, while still being able to use the one in 14.04 by picking one in grub
<EriC^^> Porfa: mv usually if you do mv /bla /blabla , and then /blabla exists, it'll just move /bla into /blabla, so you have /blabla/bla
<hateball> Loke-ion: anyhow, the kernel is the same regardless of desktop environment used, so it should not matter if you use unity or lxde
<Loke-ion> hateball but in lubuntu 15.10  it doesn't work
<EriC^^> Porfa: oh i see
<bekks> EriC^^: He was using two different disks for source and target.
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: lets find out after your install :p
<EriC^^> bekks: same thing, it's just mv 's operation
<bekks> EriC^^: Yeah.
<Loke-ion> lotuspsychje I mean on a clean install using lubuntu 15.10 iso
<EriC^^> Porfa: anyways, the old data could be retrieved using testdisk or photorec
<Loke-ion> which is weird if the kernel is the same
<EriC^^> Porfa: what filesystem is on the 2 disks?
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: installed with cable/updates enabled? and fully updated system after?
<Loke-ion> yar
<EriC^^> Porfa: if one is fat32 you're super lucky..
<hateball> Loke-ion: I am not sure what "doesnt work". But anyhow, lotuspsychje is already helping you so I will back off :)
<simbo> thanks somsip ...... but I do have the right version of python installed, but I don't have it set for the entire system incase it broke other python stuff
<Loke-ion> even tried switching to nvidia drivers latest and legacy lotuspsychje
<Loke-ion> ok thx hateball
<Porfa> EriC^^:  sorry i was on the phone. it’s ext4
<EriC^^> Porfa: both disks?
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: but you didnt try nvidia-prime
<Porfa> yes..
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Loke-ion> lotuspsychje that is correct
<EriC^^> Porfa: what kind of data is it?
<Porfa> if it was fat, i’d have experience on windows and even ntfs, but linux.. damn.
<Porfa> EriC^^: plain text
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: so lets test the lubuntu from here first, if that doesnt work try lubuntu LTS clean + nvidia-prime
<Porfa> i mean, there’s other data there, byut it’s mostly some ruby and php scripts i was working on
<EriC^^> Porfa: ok, install testdisk, it also has photorec that can search for text files if testdisk doesn't work
<Porfa> the scripts is what i need, the data was being generated by the scripts, so i’ll start over.
<Porfa> ok EriC^^ i will learn about “testdisk”
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Porfa suggested by EriC^^
<ubottu> Porfa suggested by EriC^^: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (wily), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<EriC^^> there's also extundelete Porfa
<Porfa> thank you guys, i will read about that and hopefully i’ll succedd
<Porfa> and sorry ikonia ! thanks
<Loke-ion> lotuspsychje logged out clicked the icon and chose lubuntu, pressing the brightness key, shows the popup with the bar but screen doesn't change brightness :P
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: could be an acpi bug also on your machine
<Loke-ion> lotuspsychje anything I can try?
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: playing with dconf-editor or laptop-mode-tools perhaps
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: check your syslog and dmesg also for brightness issues
<perrsert> lotuspsychje: Loke-ion has hdmi
<lotuspsychje> perrsert: meaning?
<lotuspsychje> Loke-ion: i would also check if nvidia-settings show performance mode with nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<simon^^> I have a Beaglebone Black with Ubuntu 14.04 on which I am trying to get hostapd running on every boot. I`ve configured my /etc/network/interfaces with auto/allow-hotplug/hostapd config.conf and it works if I unplug an plug the USB dongle after boot. How would I go about troubleshooting this problem of mine?
<simon^^> I.e. If I boot, hostapd is not started, but If i unplug and plug the wifi dongle after boot hostapd starts up
<jluc> hello
<jluc> avec 2 moniteurs sur une installation fraiche, le pointeur de la souris se bloque trop fortement à la séparation entre les 2 moniteurs
<jluc> quel utilitaire permet d'avoir une circulation plus fluide de la souris d'un moniteur à l'autre ?
<cfhowlett> !fr | jluc
<ubottu> jluc: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jluc> ah zut
<jluc> ok
<jluc> i'm looking for the tool that does enable the mouse to move fluently between monitors, without sticking at the limit ?
<jluc> on a fresh LTS install, the mouse sticks strongly at the limit between screen 1 and screen 2
<jluc> how can i get a free flow mouse move ?
<adm001mi> hey all got an issue with dns/bind on ubuntu, server states it can't find the domain
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<skywalquer> :D
<daniel8888> hello,everyone.
<skywalquer> Hello >D
<skywalquer> :D
<daniel8888> : )
<daniel8888> i am a freshman here..
<daniel8888> : D
<sorin-mihai> i'm thinking to install openstack using maas. i don't find the hardware requirements, can anyone point me to them?
<sorin-mihai> for maas I mean
<asad_> I'm getting this error when I try to check the version of unity using "unity --version": http://paste.ubuntu.com/13643901/
<fabio> Hello guys. I have chrome in full screen. i want to have a way to lock it. I mean, to the user not be able to go to the desktop. is there any way?
<asad_> unity isn't crashing or anything. is this error supposed to be appearing in 15.10?
<ioria> asad_, do you have this package installed   ?  python-gobject
<asad_> ioria: It doesn't come installed in 15.10?
<ioria> asad_, idr,   try  dpkg -l python-gobject
<asad_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13643989/
<ioria> asad_, try to install it then logout / login
<asad_> ioria: Do I install it using the package manager?
<ioria> asad_, sudo apt-get install python-gobject
<ioria> !info python-gobject
<ubottu> python-gobject (source: pygobject): Python 2.x bindings for GObject - transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.2-1build1 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 41 kB
<asad_> ioria: Okay let me try.
<asad_> ioria, hey yeah that seemed to have fixed it. it's showing the version number now.
<ioria> asad_, good job !
<placeed> Hi all ! I'm trying to run webserver on Ubuntu 14.04. Someone can help me to find good documentation for hardening ?
<asad_> ioria, thanks!
<ioria> asad_, you're welcome
<placeed> Hardedning system and for web server too
<fabio> is there any way to prevent user to close a program?
<fabio> a gui program
<bekks> fabio: No.
<fabio> example disable alt+f4
<fabio> that kind of things
<bekks> There are far more ways to close a program rather than just alt+f4. But the answer is still "No".
<ioria> placeed, give a quick look here maybe http://blog.mattbrock.co.uk/hardening-the-security-on-ubuntu-server-14-04/
<ioria> fabio, never tried ... maybe as service daemon , re - spawning .... but it just an idea
<jtheuer> fabio, maybe there is a special window manager (show just one application full screen)
<Loke-ion> so after switching to nvidia drivers all the text is bigger, like even the title of programs
<Loke-ion> how can I decrease that? is there something like a system wide font size?
<hateball> Loke-ion: Adjust the DPI
<yecril71pl> Hi.  Can I install eclipse-egit 4 on 14.04?
<yecril71pl> The distribution gives me egit version 3, the plug-in hangs at switching branches.
<astronautlevel> You can install eclipse from the official repositories, but it's an older version. (3.8)
<astronautlevel> Another option is to install the eclipse version from the eclipse website, eclipse.org
<yecril71pl> I have checked egit 4 works with eclipse 3.8 and does not hang.
<OerHeks> indeed, no 4 yet. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse-egit
<yecril71pl> I installed egit 4 from the marketplace within Eclipse 3.8 and it works all right.
<asad_> Do I have to worry about these errors when I launch nautilus? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13644645/
<OerHeks> asad_, no, that happens often when you start a gui program from terminal.
<OerHeks> just warnings, no error.
<asad_> OerHeks, Alright
<lvleph> Is there a way to have an alias to a vendor:product id? I have a ps3 controller, but for some reason the id is 25f0:83c4 instead of 054c:0268 as expected.
<fabio> how can i run chrome without launching a desktop enviroment?
<fabio> is it possible?
<krux_> lvleph, it would have to be done at kernel level or perhaps using udev rules
<lvleph> fabio X11
<daftykins> fabio: are you trying to setup a kiosk like setup?
<lvleph> krux_ do you know anything about sixaxis controllers in linux? I have the source and could change the expected vendor:product id, but I have a feeling this would cause issues elsewhere.
<fabio> daftykins, yep :)
<clobrano> lvleph: is there any way to add vid:pid instead of replacing them?
<daftykins> doesn't sound particularly ubuntu specific, lvleph - surely it'd work if it's designed to... why would the IDs be wrong?
<dorea> How to: http://qr.ae/RbCtvx
<daftykins> dorea: how to what? what is this link?
<OerHeks> dorea, howto what? not clicking that url
<dorea> Oops, wrong channel! bye.
<lvleph> daftykins I bought a generic controller, so...
<OerHeks> seems like malware
<daftykins> lvleph: and you're trying to use a PS3 driver? o0
<lvleph> yes
<daftykins> what...
<lvleph> fabio https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guide_to_X11/Starting_Sessions
<dorea> OerHeks:: huh, malware, it's short link for https://www.quora.com/Studies-and-Studying/What-are-the-most-effective-methods-for-studying
<dorea> I sent it here wrong
<lvleph> daftykins: at some point the controller showed up correctly, and now doesn't
<OerHeks> dorea, oke, i was just cautious, lot of spammers use thos short url services
<lvleph> daftykins: I can use the USB but not the bluetooth because of the vendor id
<fabio> how do i connect to a wifi network on cli?
<fabio> most easy way
<OerHeks> nmcli d wifi connect <WiFiSSID> password <WiFiPassword> iface <wlan0>
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<fabio> how do i install nmtui on 14.04 lts?
<fabio> *nmtui is a network manager cli
<daftykins> fabio: use the one OerHeks told you about above
<fabio> daftykins, but nmtui is alot more use friendly
<daftykins> fabio: user friendly is not trying to use a wireless network via CLI
<fabio> nmcli d wifi connect <WiFiSSID> password <WiFiPassword> iface <wlan0>
<fabio> i will stick with that then
<chinesesausage> good morning!
<chinesesausage>  maybe this question has been answered before. Does anybody know how to make MATE's mintmenu faster the first you click it? I have not found an ideal answer to this in forums. Thanks in advance!
<OerHeks> mint faster ..
<OerHeks> better ask in the mint channel, chinesesausage
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<chinesesausage> well, it is the one same one that comes included in MATE
<chinesesausage> called Advance MATE menu
<chinesesausage> in fact it is Ubuntu with vanilla MATE installed
<chinesesausage> as DE
<chinesesausage> thanks anyway
<Intel> Is there any new way of installing League of Legends on Ubuntu that works, like a simple installation solution instead of using PlayOnLinux?
<OerHeks> chinesesausage, ok, i have no mate but find this page usefull https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/mint-mate-first#TOC-Speed-up-your-Mate
<OerHeks> and https://github.com/linuxmint/Cinnamon/issues/2597
<chinesesausage> I'll try both OerHeks. Thanks
<chinesesausage> by the way, I use an Ubuntu derivative called Peach OSI. Is this the right forum for asking questions like these?
<OerHeks> chinesesausage, sorry, last url was wrong, this arch page https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MATE#Panel_speed_settings
<wildmob> Good afternoon, I'm looking to swap my network server os from on drive to another, is there an easy way to just copy the whole drive to save reinstalling?
<OerHeks> you can use those manual settings, or install dconf > sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<chinesesausage> I have dconf installed
<OpenSorce> wildmob, most HDD manufacturers have software to do that. What kind of drives?
<chinesesausage> the menu speed is ok once I have clicked it once, but at the very beginning it is slow
<OerHeks> wildmob, clonezilla is in the repos, or use dd on comandline
<wildmob> Going from a Samsung spinpoint to a sandisk ssd
<OerHeks> chinesesausage, i think that in the beginning there are still processes loading.
<chinesesausage> I lowered the hover delay to see if that helps a bit
<linocisco> hi all
<OpenSorce> wildmob, my last Western Digital drive swap I used their software and copied close to a tb in under an hour.
<linocisco> I have one forum which banned my country's IP, how to establish VPN to use it?
<chinesesausage> well, it happens no matter how many minutes the OS in online. I am reading the Arch wiki you gave
<mcphail> linocisco: ask elsewhere, please. this is Ubuntu support
<linocisco> mcphail, I am using ubuntu 14.04 64bit LTS
<linocisco> mcphail, I dont know how to do this on my ubuntu. and if somebody were me in my situation, I would like to know how you would do?
<wildmob> Opensorce, the sandisk software is windows/Mac only... Lol
<mcphail> linocisco: that's as maybe, but finding a VPN provider to get round a network block is not an Ubuntu issue. If you have a specific problem with a VPN service on Ubunut, please ask here
<freakynl> Hi, how does one restart networking on 14.04? /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't work (modified /etc/network/interfaces). Rebooting does btw
<EriC^^> freakynl: try sudo service network-manager restart
<wildmob> I'll use clonezilla, will that copy three boot sector/grub as well?
<freakynl> EriC^^: maybe I should state I'm root and it's server :)
<EriC^^> server has network-manager too
<daftykins> freakynl: it hasn't worked properly for years in my experience, either take interfaces down and up again or do a proper restart in my opinion.
<freakynl> only thing that starts with n  is networking in /etc/init.d/
<EriC^^> wildmob: yeah it will, but you might need to chroot and update-initramfs for it to work on a different hardware machine, or if you're using uefi you might need to add the uefi entry to the efibootmgr before it boots
<daftykins> yes, it did used to be service networking restart / sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<daftykins> definitely unreliable though in my experience
<EriC^^> freakynl: try service network-manager restart ( it won't tab complete btw )
<chinesesausage> thank you very much OerHeks, I'll try what the Arch wiki says
<chinesesausage> brb
<freakynl> EriC^^: unrecognized service
<daftykins> see what i said :P
<alexandru> hi
<fabio> how to disable gnome to start?
<alexandru> how to enable download in linuxdc++
<blindsite> I'm having trouble watching comercial dvds on ubuntu.   I can't seem to install libdvdcss or libdvdcss2, or the new libdvd-pkg.    They all seem to be missing from the repositories or something.   A little help please.
<bazhang> !info linuxdc++
<ubottu> linuxdcpp (source: linuxdcpp): Port of the Windows file-sharing program, DC++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 1186 kB, installed size 4424 kB
<blindsite> is anyone there?
<ioria> blindsite, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?  if es, could be a problen of region-set
<ioria> *yes
<alexandru> ubottu what should i do with that info
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fabio> I had installed gnome-session-fallback and i want to stop to run it on startup
<fabio> how do i do it???
<blindsite> @ioria yep installed those too.   And maybe but not sure how I'd change that.   Aren't most dvds set to no region?
<ioria> blindsite, did you run   sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ?
<blindsite> @ioria aye I did, and I restarted after just for good measure no dice.
<ioria> !info regionset
<ubottu> regionset (source: regionset): view and modify the region code of DVD drives. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-3 (wily), package size 11 kB, installed size 72 kB
<alexandru> how to enable download in linuxdc++
<ioria> blindsite, can you play any other dvd ?
<blindsite> hmm let me check
<bazhang> alexandru, read the manpage or help yet
<alexandru> read that already bazhang
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man1/linuxdcpp.1.html
<bazhang> alexandru, that says quite clearly ^
<blindsite> oh shit now i have a hardware problem
<blindsite> the dvd is now stuck in the dvd drive
<ioria> blindsite, bad day , hu ?
<blindsite> it fell out of the tray while i was ejecting it.  Yeah... bad morning anyway
<ioria> blindsite, there's a little hole.... you can stick a clip in it and take out the dvd
<daftykins> blindsite: try and keep the language friendly please ;)
<momomo> I have an Nvidia optimus 765M graphics card and when I enable Nvidia drivers in addtional drivers and reboot ... the graphcis won't start
<momomo> i have tried to install the 352.63 and 340.96 drivers ... both fail
<momomo> the fallback is nouvauue display driver which has terrible performance in chrome at least
<momomo> why won't it start ? i am using gnome and gdm ..
<blindsite> it's a tray kind of dvd drive
<blindsite> not the slot version
<ioria> blindsite, i got it once ....
<blindsite> so i can get it open but the dvd is stuck up inside the machine,  it fell off the spindle while still inside the machine
<blindsite> oh?  How did you get it?
<Bashing-om> momomo: Nvidia recommends the 352 version , I have seen advisements that sometimes there are problems with this driver . Have you tried the 346 (stable) version driver ?
<momomo> Bashing-om, i can't select the 346 drivers from additional drivers
<momomo> is bumblebee something that I should be looking into ?
<momomo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee#Usage
<Bashing-om> momomo: Ouch ! What release are you running ?
<momomo> 15.10
<daftykins> momomo: no. bumblebee is the old and no longer relevant way
<blindsite> @ioria sorry if I'm a wee bit frustrated here.   I dont want to unscrew the whole drive.
<blindsite> and all that kind of thing.
<momomo> daftykins, should i be doing something in bios /
<momomo> ?
<daftykins> you should check what control you have, if any, in the BIOS - yes
<daftykins> every implementation tends to differ :)
<ioria> blindsite, i see...
<momomo> here is the xorg.conf that was used when i turned on nvidia
<momomo> http://hastebin.com/haziyumere.cmake
<Bashing-om> momomo: Though BombleBee has been superceeded by nvidia-prime, some advise they get better results from BumbleBee . But, not generally advised .
<blindsite> god what i wouldn't do for some tweezers
<momomo> does that look ok ?
<daftykins> momomo: no that's 100% wrong, you shouldn't use a xorg.conf at all with optimus
<momomo> daftykins, but somebody generated that
<daftykins> that's probably where you were going wrong
<momomo> i have no clue how to edit that
<daftykins> don't, just rename it to xorg.conf.old
<Gamer-Pro> DOWNLOAD THIS AMAZING GAME FOR WINDOWS http://www.indiedb.com/games/spaceshooter-x1/downloads/spaceshooter-x1-update-for-windows
<momomo> daftykins, i tried removing it and backing it up
<bazhang> Gamer-Pro, no spam here
<momomo> it will just be regeneated
<momomo> so I probably have to edit it
<daftykins> momomo: no they don't get automatically created.
<OerHeks> Gamer-Pro, gnome windows, or kde windows?
<momomo> daftykins, with nvidia drivers they were, when i ran sudo service gdm restart
<daftykins> momomo: no that wouldn't create it
<momomo> daftykins, something were .. i did that 5 minutes ago
<momomo> i remove xorg.conf and then it was back again
<daftykins> so you run gnome3?
<momomo> daftykins, yes
<momomo> should I be using lightdm ? i had other issues last time i tried it
<daftykins> nvidia/optimus tends to require lightdm i used to think
<daftykins> however in my experience the only thing that creates xorg.conf is "nvidia-xconfig" being run.
<momomo> maybe prime is running it
<momomo> when it is missing
<momomo> if i want to try lightdm .. i install it and then install nvidia ... dpk reconfigure xsometing ?
<ioria> blindsite, i decline every responsibility  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmGWIjtOsvA
<daftykins> momomo: can't help you there, never touched gnome3 setups.
<daftykins> momomo: thing about you claiming chrome runs poorly with nouveau, is it should be on the intel graphics whilst proprietary isn't in use
<LJSeinfeld> Ugh... somehow I lost access to the GUI on my remote machine... (connecting via nomachine)  -- after I added a command to my .profile (trying to get a VM to start at login).... on Lubuntu 14.04
<fabio__> how will I create xorg.conf and use it in ubuntu 15.10? gpu-manager or something like that seems to overwrite it with a minimal one.
<momomo> daftykins, ook .. i have that on .. i turned it on because there was some logout issue .. kept getting some intel error x0x2323
<momomo> something
<momomo> which disappeared when i used properietary
<daftykins> that's useless to me without specifics
<LJSeinfeld> I've mucked around trying to get things to straighten out... and now nomachine shows me this when I login https://www.dropbox.com/s/c47eici3732zbv9/Screenshot%202015-12-03%2009.15.10.png?dl=0
<LJSeinfeld> if I enter my password there, nothing happens... I get a flicker and the dialog comes back...
<daftykins> LJSeinfeld: are you absolutely desperate to get back some open application, or could you just kill X?
<srh4t3> Hi all, can anyone help me with some display settings?
<LJSeinfeld> I just really want to get the gui back without having to do a reinstall as I'd need to move a lot of data and it would take hours..
<daftykins> LJSeinfeld: not reinstall, you said you had SSH access... so restart the X session from there then try again, no?
<Erik__> hello, i just joined the ubuntu community and i'd like to set up my wiki page. can some one help please?
<daftykins> srh4t3: just ask the actual question and someone will reply if they can assist
<srh4t3> Never mind, found it. All I wanted to do was to disable my laptops internal display, can do it in Ubuntu, but the hard keys on the HP still work
<LJSeinfeld> daftykins: I've tried a bunch of stuff including startx... but I can't seem to get anything to work.  I'm kinda clueless (but learning) as to what X does, and the associated stuff from there...
<daftykins> Erik__: this is only the OS support channel really; try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<LJSeinfeld> I do have shell access to the machine
<Erik__> k thanks
<daftykins> LJSeinfeld: ah... startx could've rendered your /home files useless with bad permissions. SSH in and "ls -al ~/" to check no files are owned by root instead of you
<LJSeinfeld> I've been googling / reading until my eyes went buggy :/
<LJSeinfeld> lemme see
<LJSeinfeld> daftykins:  here's what I got
<LJSeinfeld> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13646208/
<daftykins> heh, yeah that doesn't look good - LJSeinfeld run "sudo chown -R dave:dave /home/dave/"
<daftykins> then restart X via your chosen greeter and try logging in again
<fabio__> is there a way to add xorg.conf options in ubuntu 15.10 wily?
<daftykins> yes via files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<fabio__> cool
<Guest68504> do we have an expert?
<LJSeinfeld> daftykins --thanks.. Not sure how to restart X via chosen greeter.. (or what a greeter is... )  it would be the default for Lubuntu I guess, as I haven't (knowingly) changed anything...
<Guest68504> i have a usb problem/
<daftykins> Guest68504: ask the actual question and someone will reply if they can help
<Guest68504> the usb drive ....i have to connect it twice to get it mounted
<daftykins> LJSeinfeld: e.g. "sudo service lightdm restart" however looks like you have LXDE there so i don't know what yours would be, you can check if it is with "ps -ef | grep light"
<Guest68504> i did dmesg
<LJSeinfeld> I see lightdm in there.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13646297/
<daftykins> LJSeinfeld: yeah run the above then
<daftykins> and then try connecting in again
<darei1>  why my server not oline
<LJSeinfeld> did that -- and I can see stuff :D
<LJSeinfeld> which is _awesome_  --THanks!
<daftykins> darei1: what kind of server? VPS? how should we know?
<darei1> look my ip
<darei1>  It's my server
<Guest68504> first time i get this error [21083.304751] usb 2-1.4: device descriptor read/8, error -110
<Guest68504> second time it mounts properly
<Guest68504> i dont get it?
<daftykins> darei1: sorry but your english is not clear enough to have a clue what you are asking.
<Guest68504> always mounts on second insert
<Guest68504> dafty!!!!
<daftykins> yes i see you.
<daftykins> however i'm suddenly less inclined to help since you just displayed that impatience
<Guest68504> oh no, then who will help my poor soul
<daftykins> Guest68504: so if you can calm down... what kind of device is this? laptop/desktop? running which ubuntu?
<Guest68504> desktop running ubuntu
<daftykins> ...which... give me a version number
<Guest68504> the usb is sony myvault usb 3.0
<Guest68504> 14.04.3
<Guest68504> lts
<daftykins> what's your current kernel? run "uname -r" in the terminal
<Guest68504> 3.19.0-25-generic
<darei1> kao  it dead
<Guest68504> it does this in all os
<daftykins> Guest68504: ok well that's out of date, so you'll need to update your system before we can go any further
<LJSeinfeld> daftykins -- I'm pretty sure the way I borked my system was by trying to start a VM from a script fired by my .profile  --I figured I'd throw a "> /dev/null 2>&1 &" at the end of the command I was running in the script... any idea why that wold cause this to happen?
<Guest68504> not just ubuntu
<daftykins> Guest68504: like what other?
<Guest68504> windows 7
<daftykins> is it a branded computer? e.g. Dell?
<Guest68504> mounts on second insert
<Guest68504> no
<Guest68504> the laptop is branded
<Guest68504> earlier this didnt happen
<LJSeinfeld> daftykins the script basically ran "/usr/bin/vboxmanage startvm Zoidberg" and then I added the > /dev/null stuff to the tail of the command.. when I was poking around last night I saw virtualbox mentioned in ~/.xsession-errors
<daftykins> LJSeinfeld: i can't imagine any connection, but don't have a whole lot of experience with virtualbox atop Linux
<Guest68504> did i do something wrong like overwrite mbr or partition table many times?. last i formatted it as fat32 with long format, writing zero inseaf of quick format
<Guest68504> then i dd zero all over to be sure
<Guest68504> what is this device descriptor that it cribs out?
<LJSeinfeld> daftykins I thought I was being fairly harmless... but the problem did happen directly after I booted and the script ran... no idea
<daftykins> Guest68504: did you assemble this system?
<LJSeinfeld> either way -- Thanks again for your help :D  you just saved me hours of waiting...
<Guest68504> i changed the motherboard thats all
<Guest68504> but the laptop with win 7, it does same on it too
<Guest68504> that is branded not assembled
<daftykins> Guest68504: so you wait until now to mention it happens on more than one system?
<Guest68504> no i told you it did same on windows 7 too
<daftykins> that's the same physical PC though, now you're saying a laptop as well as this desktop
<sorin-mihai> i just installed a 15.10 maas server from the ISO and i use it, I can login and that's it. wasn't it supposed to have some documentation?
<daftykins> *unless* you meant you're running ubuntu desktop on a laptop, which isn't what you said
<EriC^^> sorin-mihai: documentation? what are you trying to do?
<Demiurge> hi, where do i find lxc experts? :)
<daftykins> !alis | Demiurge
<ubottu> Demiurge: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Guest68504> no, ubuntu is on desktop and win7 is on laptop
<sorin-mihai> EriC^^, i want to install the darn thing and us it to provisoon some 20 servers...
<Demiurge> sweet
<reber> hi all
<EriC^^> sorin-mihai: you can check for commands using "apropos <description or command>" and also type "man <command>" to read the manual
<EriC^^> sorin-mihai: oh, so you haven't installed it yet, it just booted to a login?
<sorin-mihai> yeah...
<EriC^^> sorin-mihai: the server doesn't have a live session i think, it should just boot to the installer..
<daftykins> Guest68504: sounds more like a quirk of the drive then, since it happens on multiple systems. dd zero it, then create a new file system and test.
<sorin-mihai> the install is finished. logged in and also tried the login on the web ui. but that,s it
<EriC^^> sorin-mihai: that's odd, did you checksum the iso for starters?
<EriC^^> sorin-mihai: oh, so it did install
<sorin-mihai> can't add controller, nodes, images, nothing
<EriC^^> well, that's a server, it doesn't come with any gui unless you install a desktop environment
<Guest68504> daftykins, how to fix it then?
<EriC^^> sorin-mihai: ok, /join #ubuntu-server
<Guest68504> cos it works properly on second mount so mustnt be physical error?
<daftykins> Guest68504: what did i just say?
<Guest68504> i did that dafty, i long formatted it, dded zero to it several times
<Guest68504> only after that i come here
<daftykins> do it again, with a different file system.
<daftykins> only the first 1MB really needs a zero for testing
<Guest68504> i tried with ntfs and fat32 about 4 times
<compdoc> Guest68504, hard drive problems?
<Guest68504> compdoc, usb drive. sony microvault usb 3.0
<compdoc> ah
<Guest68504> compdoc, mounts on second insert only
<daftykins> Guest68504: i guess there's no help then :)
<Guest68504> compdoc, i even went on the sony website and downloaded their format software and formatted the drive using it
<daftykins> the fact it happens cross-OS suggests it is not an ubuntu problem
<Guest68504> compdoc, first time i insert it, it says this [21159.702474] usb 2-1.4: device descriptor read/8, error -110, i dont know what device descriptor means
<daftykins> the data that describes the device :)
<Guest68504> it started happening after i inserted the usb on ubuntu
<compdoc> Guest68504, try it on another PC?
<daftykins> i think that's rubbish
<Guest68504> ubuntu did something to it. on windows it was working properly
<daftykins> compdoc: i was eventually told it does the same on win7 on another computer
<compdoc> Guest68504, doubt its anything to do with ubuntu. stuff happens
<daftykins> ^
<daftykins> i think you're just trying to attribute blame to Ubuntu to make it our problem to help with
<daftykins> call Sony and ask for a replacement
<Guest68504> ha. now thats rubbish
<Guest68504> anyway
<Guest68504> thanks
<Guest42901> can someone help me
<Guest42901> im getting this error maybe you need to install the perl or python plugin
<Guest42901> on hexchat and dont know to fix
<daftykins> "this error" ?
<Guest42901> maybe you need to install the perl or python plugin
<compdoc> daftykins, for windows, theres a nice formatter that also recovers the correct space if its missing:  SDFormatter. My version is v4.0
<daftykins> compdoc: that's of no relevance to me
<compdoc> was I talking to you?
<daftykins> yes, 'cause you used my nickname
<daftykins> ...
<Guest42901> its look like that python or perl inst install on ubuntu
<lucas__> can someone help me with that python thing?
<Pici> lucas__: "that python thing"?
<lucas__> im getting a error with hexchat
<lucas__> this one: maybe you need to install the perl or python plugin
<lucas__> after trying to load a script
 * Icebit help
<daftykins> ah now you say it's a script, check what the script requires.
<daftykins> Icedream: is there a question?
<Icedream> tab completion
<daftykins> Icedream: nope that doesn't have a "?" :)
<lucas__> what i know that scripts needs to run its only a hexchat client
 * Icedream points daftykins to Icebit
<Icedream> that's the guy you asked
<Icedream> not me
<Pici> lucas__: you'd probably get better help by asking in #hexchat
<daftykins> Icedream: oof, my apologies
<daftykins> slow eyes today
<lucas__> oh ok
<lucas__> i gonna join
<daftykins> Icebit: yes? what are you after? :)
<mastershake> hey guys
<daftykins> hi
<mastershake> my xubunutu box is acting strange
<daftykins> can you be more specific?
<mastershake> yeah, things keep crashing, upon booting to desktop im getting system error popups,
<mastershake> it doesn't seem to handle running for a extended period of time either
<mastershake> especially when i virtualize
<mastershake> my prior ubunutu experiences have been more solid than this, is this normal behavior or am i just complaining? and if not, what are some best practices i can implement into my daily ubuntu activity?
<daftykins> mastershake: not even vaguely normal, i would be running memtest personally
<daftykins> are you typing from it right now?
<mastershake> yes i am on the box right now
<daftykins> mastershake: do you have an SSD or an HDD?
<mastershake> HDD
<daftykins> can you run "sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<mastershake> sure, do you mind if i ask questions as we go along? i'd much rather retain data then just throw commands at a system not knowing what they do.
<daftykins> sure
<snowkidind> any pianobar users here?
<daftykins> right there you're install a hard disk smart utility plus a command pastebin program, querying the disk 'sda' for its' SMART health report and uploading it to paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> *installing
<mastershake> okay the command ran, all it seems to have done was just apt update
<aldanon> anyone able to help out with a permissions issue?
<daftykins> mastershake: no errors? should've continued on to installing the two packages.
<daftykins> aldanon: just ask
<daftykins> (ideally on one line)
<daftykins> back in 5
<mastershake> daftykins, yes, there are errors, a "failed to fetch" a specific PPA and then E:some index files failed to download
<metroins> Does anybody know a way to get the weather farhenheit degrees to show in the top right status bar?
<aldanon> I've got an ubuntu server with lamp and wordpress installed - accessing the page is working fine but I get asked for login credentials if i try to install a theme or update a plugin
<aldanon> i tried sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www but still no luck
<aldanon> no actual domain here, just working locally
<aldanon> clearly it's a permissions issue, I just can't figure out how to fix it
<metroins> nevermind I figured it out
<mastershake> daftykins, i also got this error "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A777609328949509"
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: those are wordpress admin account credentials I believe , they are separate, maybe a default is used or it asked you to create them when WP was installing?
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: no clue how the WP package works on ubuntu, but that prompt is a WP account
<daftykins> mastershake: ok, ignore that for now - repeat the command from after the first &&
<aldanon> kingsqueak: actually it's asking for ftp, ftps (ssl) or ssh2
<aldanon> which it won't normally do if permissions are setup properly
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: I'm confused, you are in the WP console, clicking on modules to install and you get the prompt...oh maybe the repository for the plugins is what it's asking for?
<mastershake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13647087/
<fabio> its possible to set up a static ip with nmcli ?
<Kingsqueak> I've always used hosted WP installs, maybe there is a config param for the repo used, that's likely what that is about then
<aldanon> i'm putting in localhost/wordpress into a browser to access the GUI for wordpress
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: right, but where is WP pointed to pick up the modules to install
<daftykins> mastershake: ouch, your disk has failed and needs to be replaced - i'd backup your data ASAP and get a new
<mastershake> daftykins, that report is quite daunting to say the least lol
<mastershake> FUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<aldanon> default from the web
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: almost sounds like it is trying to point somewhere externally that you don't have loging rights to
<daftykins> mastershake: check line 73
<daftykins> explains all your issues
<motaka2> TJ-: WHy do you think I cant install even a clean 14.04 with DVD or USB , I lways get ???? error
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: or...it's pointed back at itself instead of trying to go to the web
<aldanon> kingsquak: http://www.jasong-designs.com/2012/01/14/ubuntu-linux-permissions-and-a-local-wordpress-install/
<aldanon> there's a ton of articles about this
<aldanon> none of which have helped so far lol
<mastershake> daftykins, how does this happen?
<motaka2> WHy do you think I cant install even a clean 14.04 with DVD or USB , I lways get ???? error
<daftykins> mastershake: they don't make them like they used to, however drops (for laptops) or abuse can also result (not saying you did, they are just common causes)
<mastershake> well its about time i got an SSD anyway
<mastershake> well i did drop it actually
<daftykins> mastershake: yes :) they are amazing
<aldanon> i'm suppose to have this ready for work by tomorrow, i'm getting worried
<daftykins> ah there you go then
<mastershake> son of a...... dammit!
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: ah k, so you walked through what that article said?
<mastershake> ughhhh i dont have the money for this right now being the holidays and all =(
<mastershake> daftykins, what are the repercussions of running this box still?
<mastershake> should i expect a complete and total meltdown soon?
<daftykins> mastershake: it could continue to spiral to the point of catastrophic data loss.
<motaka2> WHy do you think I cant install even a clean 14.04 with DVD or USB , I lways get ???? error
<daftykins> motaka2: do i understand correctly that you have taken approximately 2 weeks to try and install ubuntu, at this point?
<mastershake> 2 weeks? damn
<motaka2> daftykins: Yes you do
<daftykins> motaka2: now, in the past you used to seek help from us when you were actually running another distro... so is there anything you would like to be honest about before anyone attempts to help you again?
<motaka2> daftykins: We tried so much with TJ-  and ioria to fix 12.04 but we were not successful so TJ- asked me to install a clean 14.04 ubuntu
<mastershake> daftykins, sorry to drag this on, i can see you're very busy... but does my processor and memory look alright from that report?
<aldanon> kingsqueak: what would be the command to cover every file/folder in a directory?  like if i sudo chown -R www-data /var/www/html
<daftykins> motaka2: right, but what about what i asked?
<aldanon> and i want everything else in the directory as well?
<daftykins> mastershake: none of your system spec was shared within the disk status i had you share
<motaka2> daftykins: I thought I have answered it. Can you please rephrase your question in simple english ?
<daftykins> motaka2: it was in simple english. are you lying to us about using ubuntu again, like in the past?
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: that should do it from html/ down
<motaka2> daftykins: When and how I lied to you ?
<daftykins> motaka2: you have often sought help in here whilst using something other than ubuntu.
<daftykins> motaka2: so you come to us claiming to have been installing ubuntu 14.04... but have you really?
<aldanon> kingsqueak: here's a better example - http://wordpress.stackexchange.com/questions/19649/wordpress-on-localhost-lamp-doesnt-let-me-install-plugins
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: another dumb question, so the directories are 755 and files are 644?
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: just double check the files are readable
<aldanon> kingsqeak: i've tried various 755, 777, 644 etc
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: what do the WP logs tell you when you try to install the modules?
<motaka2> daftykins: :( Are you ok ?
<daftykins> motaka2: i'm being deadly serious and asking you a question to help with your support query... have you been trying to install from an *UBUNTU* 14.04 desktop ISO?
<aldanon> Kingsqueak: it takes me to a page asking for ftp, ftps or ssh2
<frenda> How can I split a cell of a table in libreoffice_writer 5?
<aldanon> which like i said when permissions are right it shouldn't do that
<aldanon> check that last article i linked to
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: no I mean the system logs, not sure where they are /var/log/ likely
<motaka2> daftykins: Yes I am doing it right now and I get a dialog box with ????? in it in timezone selection page
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: when you try and get the error page, what do the logs say?  They may indicate what is causing it
<aldanon> Kingsqueak: there's a lot of log files in there, no idea which one I'd need
<daftykins> motaka2: are you using a USB flash drive which you prepared with ubuntu 14.04.3 desktop 64-bit?
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: you follow the steps in that last link you showed me?
<motaka2> daftykins: Yes but I use the 32bit version
<daftykins> why?
<aldanon> well the first one I linked wasn't actually a great example, the second one is
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: yeah the second one
<motaka2> daftykins: This is the full file name   ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<aldanon> yeah i tried changing the wp-config file
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: and just checking, you restarted it after the change too right?
<daftykins> aldanon + Kingsqueak sorry to tread on toes, but have you confirmed apache executes as the user you think it does - and that the file permissions within the relevant %wordpress_root%/wp-content/themes ../plugins etc. folders are correct for that user?
<motaka2> daftykins: the size of the file is 0.99 GB I burned it on FLASH using a special program offered by ubuntu
<Kingsqueak> daftykins: no prob, I'm actually doing other things if you want to dive deeper with him be my guest
<daftykins> motaka2: why 32-bit?
<motaka2> daftykins: Using the live DVD I get the same dialog box
<daftykins> Kingsqueak: will do :)
<krcevina> Is anyone familiar with the DMA Setup Auto-Activate Optimization flag for SATA driver?
<motaka2> daftykins: cause I have 3GB of RAM
<daftykins> aldanon: was it your intention to have wordpress at /wordpress/ and not in the root?
<aldanon> daftykins: how would i confirm that?
<daftykins> motaka2: ok - and did you MD5 hash your download?
<OerHeks> motaka2, if that machine is UEFI, then 32 bit does not work well
<aldanon> daftykins: just following some directions i found here - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-wordpress-on-ubuntu-14-04
<motaka2> daftykins: No I didnt
<daftykins> aldanon: right but what do you want, domain.com = wordpress, or domain.com/wordpress = wordpress? :)
<daftykins> !md5 | motaka2 then check it out :)
<ubottu> motaka2 then check it out :): To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<motaka2> OerHeks: What is UEFI ?
<aldanon> daftykins: doesn't matter honestly, if it works i'm happy
<aldanon> daftykins: and doesn't require me to start over lol
<daftykins> aldanon: ok, i've a few commands to throw your way then - first of all can you install "pastebinit" ?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mastershake> motaka2, UEFI is firmware designed to replace the BIOS
<aldanon> that in the repos i take it?
<daftykins> aldanon: yep, sudo apt install pastebinit
<daftykins> aldanon: is this a physical box you own or a VPS or similar?
<aldanon> ubuntu is in virtual box, host is os x
<daftykins> ok
<motaka2> mastershake: OerHeks my system is using a BIOS, it is six/seven year old system
<aldanon> pastebinit installed fine
<daftykins> aldanon: ok; "ps -ef | grep apache | pastebinit" then paste the link to me please
<aldanon> daftykins: this is for by job btw, it'll never have a real domain, it'll always be local
<daftykins> aldanon: np
<daftykins> you've probably already seen how WP loves to have a domain to run with, however
<aldanon> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13647542/
<aldanon> daftykins: afaik and according to everything i've read www-data is what is suppose to have access to make changes from a browser
<Kingsqueak> FWIW WP is so cheap to just use a hosted service and has so many frequent patches and holes that when my last gig's marketing department wanted WP running, I got them to use a hosting provider for it.
<daftykins> aldanon: yep, though in Linux land, seeing is believing :D
<daftykins> aldanon: so your document root is /var/www/html/ and wordpress is inside that, yes? or did you make it /var/www/ ? (/var/www/html is the default for 14.04)
<aldanon> daftykins: var/www/html
<aldanon> daftykins: wordpress lives there
<daftykins> aldanon: cool - "ls -al /var/www/html/wordpress/ | pastebinit" please
<motaka2> no help then ?
<daftykins> motaka2: did you hash your downloaded ISO yet?
<aldanon> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13647616/
<motaka2> daftykins: No, should I ?
<daftykins> motaka2: i did tell you to, why do you think i asked if you'd done it?
<motaka2> daftykins: I though you wanted to say if I have done that, that was wrong and I should use a none hashed verion
<daftykins> aldanon: ok, yep... that'll be problematic. "sudo chown -R www-data: /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content"
<daftykins> motaka2: then you didn't read the link or what the bot said; so please do so now.
<OerHeks> motaka2, funny, you are asking for help, and accept no suggestion, checking the iso is the 1st thing to do if it keeps failing.
<aboudea> السلام عليكم
<aldanon> daftykins: should i restart apache after that? still no luck after running that command and trying to update a plugin
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: re-run the last pastebinit he had you run
<OerHeks> motaka2, or elaborate what error, without information there is no way to help you
<daftykins> aldanon: ^ as Kingsqueak suggests, we must check the permissions took
<motaka2> OerHeks: The error is just a a dialog with ?????
<aldanon> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13647708/
<daftykins> motaka2: we know. we have told you what to do, please help US by helping yourself
<r0r0n04> 3eh 3eh 3ehhhhhh
<kameleonaa> ghjghg jgjhg hg
<Na3iL> r0r0n04, what?
<kameleonaa> thats what i thought :P
<daftykins> aldanon: ok, and "sudo chown g+w /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content" followed by "sudo service apache2 restart" just to be sure ;)
<r0r0n04> Na3iL: 3ehh 3ehhh 3eeehhhhhh >:O
<r0r0n04> mabo 3ehh 3ehh 3ehh 3ehh >:O
<aldanon> daftykins: g+w is an invalid user heh
<daftykins> aldanon: sorry that should've been chmod
<daftykins> r0r0n04: if you have a support question, please ask it - if not, please leave.
<knob> Question: What is the minimum number of fields in fstab?  Four fields are enough?  Or five?
<r0r0n04> j_f-f:
<daftykins> !ops | r0r0n04 spamming timewaster needs ejecting
<ubottu> r0r0n04 spamming timewaster needs ejecting: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * phunyguy looks up
<popey> Work here is done.
<aarobc> Hi! weird question, just got a monitor with an intergrated usb hub, everything works fine when I boot into windows, however on ubuntu plugging a usb keyboard into the monitor doesn't work
<daftykins> popey + phunyguy he has a friend too ;)
<daftykins> aarobc: you connected the USB downstream cable to a port on your laptop/desktop from the monitor?
<aldanon> daftykins: still asking for connection information
<aarobc> so I checked /lib/udev/rules.d/71-seat.rules and ih has a line about the monitor not having a proper vid/pid in the usb hub
<daftykins> aldanon: log out and clear your browser cache, then try again
<aarobc> daftykins: yes indeed
<aarobc> but the weird part is some devices that are plugged into the monitor hub are recognized when I run lsusb
<aarobc> but not the keyboard
<daftykins> aarobc: do you have another OS you can check with?
<aarobc> daftykins: already tested it with windows and it worked, you're saying another linux os?
<daftykins> aarobc: ah no, Windows was what i had in mind
<knob> I believe the minimum number of fields in fstab is four... anybody can shed some light?        From here: Question: What is the minimum number of fields in fstab?  Four fields are enough?  Or five?
<aldanon> daftykins: no go
<daftykins> aarobc: what version do you run?
<aarobc> 15.10
<daftykins> aldanon: so it's a theme you're attempting to throw on which is on your host system?
<daftykins> aarobc: i'd try a live session for fun
<aldanon> daftykins: any changes like install a theme, update a plugin
<aarobc> daftykins: is worth a try, brb, rebootin
<aldanon> daftykins: it's easy enough to dowload those and place them in their respective directories to avoid this issue - ***however the site is suppose to be "fully functional"
<aldanon> daftykins: it's a test for me :(
<daftykins> aldanon: ok; "sudo mkdir /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/uploads"
<daftykins> aldanon: repeat for "/plugins" and "/themes" (where 'uploads' is of course) - they may already exist so you can also check prior
<aldanon> daftykins: they all already exist
<OerHeks> knob, go count in 'man fstab' ( hint: there are 6 fields and all are used)
<daftykins> aldanon: ls -al /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/ | pastebinit
<Guest23546> now, again. i formatted the drive in windows and plugged it out and in several times and it worked but inserted it once on ubuntu and it started acting up
<aldanon> daftykins: you are trying to send to empty document
<Guest23546> this is another strange thing>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13647943/
<Bashing-om> knob: 6 fields, all required . See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab .
<Guest23546> the usb is mounted but look at what fdisk is saying
<Kingsqueak> aldanon: typo, try again
<Guest23546> how to fix the partition table error
<daftykins> aldanon: can you run it without the | pastebinit on the end? that suggests the folder is empty, but you said the folders i suggested to create already exist
<aldanon> daftykins: yeap i'm looking at them in the directory heh, I'll try without pastebin
<Guest23546> i hate ubuntu
 * Kingsqueak hopes Canonical has daftykins on payroll - you are thorough
<daftykins> Kingsqueak: haha, sadly i am sustained by virtual cookies - but thank you!
<Kingsqueak> you remind me how rusty I am heh
<OerHeks> Kingsqueak, all volunteers can download iso's for free
<aldanon> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13647997/
<knob> OerHeks, and Bashing-om , thank you!  I did a test, and loaded a file system with four fields.   Is the kernel "making up" for my lack of "full information" on the fstab?      I mean, properly there are 6 fields... yet when I use 4, is the kernel "making up for it"?
<daftykins> aldanon: ah-har so uploads is a symlink to an entirely different path... "sudo rm /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/uploads && sudo mkdir /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/uploads && sudo chown www-data: /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/uploads && sudo ls -al /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/ | pastebinit"
<OerHeks> knob, if the last 2 digits miss, maybe you get an error, or it will be default 0 i guess
<Bashing-om> knob: I would say, depending, that the partition associated will not automount .
<Guest23546> ubuntu <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< windows.
<Guest23546> have a good day
<motaka2> TJ-: ?
<daftykins> motaka2: please don't pick on volunteers, you have been asked to perform a task... please do it.
<knob> OerHeks, Bashing-om , thank you to both!  Much appreciated =)
<Bashing-om> knob: np, just try'n to help :)
<snowkidind> anyone using command line pandora
<knob> snowkidind, not at the moment... I tried various things, yet never got it 100% working
<snowkidind> ok
<knob> Got another Pandora command line program about to test as soon as I canm
<Aldanon2> daftykins: could you paste that in again, i'm just going to copy/paste from the server this time hehe
<snowkidind> they just changes their tsl hash last night and now it isnt really working
<daftykins> Aldanon2: "sudo rm /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/uploads && sudo mkdir /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/uploads && sudo chown www-data: /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/uploads && sudo ls -al /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/ | pastebinit"
<snowkidind> and the dang ubuntu apt-get pkg manager is not up to date with the latest anything
<knob> snowkidind, oh man yes...  dude, Pandora changes that hash and it's just a PITA...
<knob> lemme fetch you a link that helps... sec
<snowkidind> yea it worked for the last 6 months no issues
<Aldanon2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648098/
<daftykins> Aldanon2: cool, sudo chmod g+w /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/uploads /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/plugins /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/themes
<knob> snowkidind, check this :  http://pastebin.com/5ZS6WWwM
<knob> Haven't tested it... yet maybe it works
<Aldanon2> daftykins: done
<snowkidind> thats good to get the new fingerprint, but i have no idea where to put it. i guess i need to find the install and rebuild it or something
<daftykins> Aldanon2: "sudo service apache2 restart" for fun and then try another upload
<knob> snowkidind, no no... it's a config file
<snowkidind> where is it
<snowkidind> the one in my ~ is just my email
<Aldanon2> daftykins: no go
<snowkidind> i’d think there is also a global pianobar config but i cant see anything in etc
<knob> snowkidind, can you search for 'pianobar'... I think you should have a config file in there
<knob> Pything-WiFi-Radio/config  ... that should be it
<daftykins> Aldanon2: ok give me 4 for a break; in the meantime show me a "tail /var/log/apache2/access.log" and "tail /var/log/apache2/error.log"
<Aldanon2> daftykins: should i upload those files some where or is there an easier way?
<daftykins> Aldanon2: oh silly me, you can add "| pastebinit" after them to upload
<aarobc> daftykins: tried a live boot of 14.04 whatever and same problem
<daftykins> aarobc: well at least it's consistent! hmm, if you boot with it disconnected, plug it in post boot then run "dmesg | tail" does that shed any light?
<Aldanon2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648270/
<Aldanon2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648286/
<snowkidind> thanks member:knob i apparently used a different tls certificate syntax and it didnt work. i retried it using the config example i found and it worked
<root____2> adasd
<daftykins> Aldanon2: alrighty i spy an error in that first one, when you previously had tried to change ownership over to www-data it never took, which is why an "ls -al /var/www/html/wordpress/" shows root:root for most
<ilken> halp! u get this error   /bin/sh: 1: gtk-config: not found   which package do i need to install?
<_nemesys> sad
<daftykins> Aldanon2: run "sudo service apache2 stop && sudo chown -R www-data: /var/www/html/wordpress/ && ls -al /var/www/html/wordpress/ | pastebinit"
<Aldanon2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648340/
<Aldanon2> daftykins: houston we have a problem, i've lost access to the site entirely now
<daftykins> Aldanon2: that's 'cause i asked you to stop the server :) "sudo service apache2 start" and test an upload once more
<jectar> what ??
<Aldanon2> daftykins: right lol
<jectar> hello
<prelude2004c_zzz> hey guys.. running ubuntu 7
<prelude2004c_zzz> trying to get vdpau working and it keeps saying cannot connect to X
<prelude2004c_zzz> i am only running shell as i am trying to access the video card.. what do i have to do ?
<daftykins> prelude2004c_zzz: 7 isn't a valid version
<prelude2004c_zzz> i don't need the X actually running
<Aldanon2> daftykins: no go
<prelude2004c_zzz> oh right.. centos
<prelude2004c_zzz> haha
<daftykins> prelude2004c_zzz: you'll note this isn't a centos channel :)
<prelude2004c_zzz> lol just did
<prelude2004c_zzz> that is what happens when you have too many open windows and use too many differnet OS's
<prelude2004c_zzz> :P
<daftykins> Aldanon2: another "ls -al /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content/ | pastebinit"
<aarobc> daftykins: okay this is interesting, says "non enough bandwidth, but the hub is usb 3, and only one other device is pluggied into the hub http://aarobc.com/screenshot/Selection_011.bmp
<Aldanon2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648412/
<daftykins> Aldanon2: "pastebinit /var/log/apache2/access.log"
<aarobc> daftykins: did you get that? I think my bouncer freaked out for a second
<daftykins> aarobc: yep
<Aldanon2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648444/
<daftykins> aarobc: let me check: monitor has USB 3.0 ports? downstream cable is USB 3.0 and host PC port is USB 3.0?
<aarobc> daftykins: yup. doublechecked everything twice
<aarobc> usb 3 is enabled in bios
<daftykins> aarobc: how about USB 2.0 on the host end? for fun
<daftykins> Aldanon2: "pastebinit /var/log/apache2/error.log"
<aarobc> daftykins: huh. it works.
<aarobc> werid
<Aldanon2> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648489/
<aarobc> kinda annoying that I'd have to use usb 2.0 though. I can live with it though
<daftykins> :)
<aarobc> daftykins: greatly appriciate the help!
<daftykins> np!
<daftykins> glad it was that easy...
<freakynl> yoo
<BlackFerdyPT> can anyone here tell me if it's possible to remove the "linux-firmware" package in Ubuntu, with no problems (concerning dependencies)?
<daftykins> Aldanon2: are you up for doing a clean reboot of the server VM, followed by a browser cache clear... then once it's up again, going straight in and trying that plugin update, followed by sharing a couple of the logs again?
<BlackFerdyPT> (I don't have Ubuntu installed, and don't want to install it just to test that...))
<Aldanon2> daftykins: i've got no choice
<daftykins> lol
<BlackFerdyPT> alternative question: can anyone here tell me which packages depend on the "linux-firmware" one?
<daftykins> BlackFerdyPT: "apt-cache showpkg linux-firmware"
<BlackFerdyPT> daftykins, thank you for your answer. but, I'm using Debian now. and would just like to know that...
<Kiddddd> hello
<Kiddddd> I installed ubuntu on an external hard drive
<Kiddddd> how do I boot into it now
<Kiddddd> The external hard drive is connected via usb
<daftykins> BlackFerdyPT: ok, packages.ubuntu.com is your friend then
<LJSeinfeld> I've (now) got a VM that starts at my user login... (by putting a virtualbox-generated desktop shortcut in ~/.config/autostart) and when it boots it throws an error about not being able to see a shared folder that resides on another internal drive.  I'm assuming the drive hasn't mounted yet at that time... trying to figure out how to either start the VM when the drive mounts, or ???.
<BlackFerdyPT> daftykins, I know I can know which packages depend on a package, yes. but how can "packages.ubuntu.com" tell me which packages are dependent on a specific one?
<LJSeinfeld> there is a ton of stuff on the web about auto-starting a VM... none of it seems very good/effective
<daftykins> BlackFerdyPT: 'cause you can look up a package and see that info...
<aldanon2_> daftykins: ok what  logs would you like?
<LJSeinfeld> when I look in the host gui, the mounted drive is there....
<Bashing-om> Kiddddd: Boot loader (grub) installed onto the externel drive and in bios set the USB (device) as 1st boot priority . boot up . What happens ?
<BlackFerdyPT> daftykins, I will check that website again, then
<Kiddddd> one sec
<daftykins> aldanon2_: so i take it it still failed? :( "pastebinit /var/log/apache2/error.log" once more please
<mastershake> is there any reason i was able to play 1080p youtube videos on win8.1 but now i cant in xubuntu ?
<aldanon2_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648653/
<mastershake> like on youtube the option to go above 480p is not included
<ilken> halp! u get this error   /bin/sh: 1: gtk-config: not found   which package do i need to install?
<daftykins> mastershake: browser?
<mastershake> daftykins, chromium
<mastershake> flash installed
<daftykins> mastershake: hmm right click the player and check if it's using HTML5 or pepperflash
<mastershake> html5
<daftykins> mastershake: graphics hardware / drivers ? double check the same with firefox
<daftykins> aldanon2_: what's your current local time?
<aldanon2_> 9:50a
<mastershake> ok 1 sec
<aldanon2_> daftykins: why would it be showing a lot from yesterday? maybe it's really long?
<aldanon2_> daftykins: nm it spans days heh
<daftykins> odd i only see 2 entries from right now though
<daftykins> also you jumped 6hrs in one reboot o0
<BlackFerdyPT> can anyone here tell me the result of the command "apt-cache rdepends linux-firmware" in Ubuntu? (I'm using Debian, and would have to install Ubuntu just for that. The command list which packages are dependent on the "linux-firmware" one.)
<aldanon2_> it's times like this that i wish i would have became a doctor
<Demiurge> so i have a subuid and subgid namespaces
<Demiurge> and a filesystem with original ids
<aldanon2_> now there's directors 10 years younger than me and co-workers fresh out of college :(
<Demiurge> is there any way to bump all ids in that directory/
<Demiurge> to my namespace
<Demiurge> like by 100000
<polishpoliceforc> i'm trying to fix my sound speakers which abruptly stopped working, though the sound works when i plug in a headset
<daftykins> aldanon2_: :D i'm not out of ideas yet, just more tedious pastebin'ing required i'm afraid. "ls -al /var/www/html/wordpress/ | pastebinit"
<polishpoliceforc> i already tried reinstalling pulseaudio mixer to no avail
<aarobc> Anyone have experience with display port monitors flickering off momentarily with amd cards using the open source drivers?
<aldanon2_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648783/
<aarobc> I would install the prorprietary drivers but those don't support kernel 4.* yet
<Bashing-om> BlackFerdyPT: 3.13.0-70-generic : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648794/ .
<aldanon2_> i wonder how well join.me works in this environment
<BlackFerdyPT> Bashing-om, ah! :) Thank you very much, Bashing-om
<daftykins> aldanon2_: alrighty, bearing in mind i know this is just a staging server... "sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-admin /var/www/html/wordpress/wp-content"
<aldanon2_> daftykins: no go
<aldanon2_> daftykins: but yeah for sure, whatever we've gotta do, i care not about how insecure it is
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> aldanon2_: hrmm looking back at your "ls  -al /var/www/html/wordpress/ | pastebinit" there's a 'wordpress' in there O_O
<prelude2004c> anyone know centos well enough to help " vdpauinfo: cannot connect to X server :0.0 .. i am on the home strech and can't get it going " .. centos channel is dead
<motaka2> TJ-: Are you there?
<helpppppp> Hello I installed Ubuntu on an external hard drive
<helpppppp> how do I boot into it?
<mgolisch> prelude2004c: you run that from within a x11 session?
<polishpoliceforc> output of aplay -l shows me i have 3 hdmi devices??!?! i don't have a single hdmi port on this laptop
<polishpoliceforc> jonlee@blue:~$ aplay -l
<polishpoliceforc> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<polishpoliceforc> card 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], device 0: CX20585 Analog [CX20585 Analog]
<polishpoliceforc>   Subdevices: 1/1
<polishpoliceforc>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<daftykins> motaka2: as i mentioned earlier please stop hassling volunteers with questions. have you read the hashing link and hashed your download yet to check it wasn't corrupted?
<helpppppp> Hello?
<helpppppp> :D
<aldanon2_> daftykins: well as you say, it points to a wordpress anyhow
<daftykins> aldanon2_: what does the target contain? "ls -al /usr/share/wordpress/" ?
<helpppppp> What do I boot into
<aldanon2_> daftykins: it's that symbolic link or whatever, no idea why they set it up that way
<Bashing-om> helpppppp: Set in bios the usb as 1st boot priority . continue the boot process .
<helpppppp> How do I boot into my external hard drive?
<helpppppp> ok
<helpppppp> one sec
<aldanon2_> daftykins: how do I confirm what the target contains?
<daftykins> aldanon2_: with the above ls command
<helpppppp> ok so I have multiple boot options
<helpppppp> which one is my external hard drive
<helpppppp> I don't get it
<aldanon2_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648913/
<helpppppp> I have UEFI hard disk UEFI cd/dvd uefi USB Hard disk UEFI usb cd/dvd
<helpppppp> which one would be my external hard drive with ubuntu
<Bashing-om> helpppppp: Each and every bios / UEFI is different .. just play with the settins to find the correct device to boot up .
<daftykins> aldanon2_: are you sure that was "ls -al /usr/share/wordpress/" ?
<aldanon2_> daftykins: copied/pasted what you put in - http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648949/
<daftykins> aldanon2_: "ls -al /var/www/html/ | pastebinit" ?
<aldanon2_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13648984/
<lugo> hi, ich habe auf der selben platte 2 mal ubuntu; sda1 und sda5; hab ein grub-update gemacht und er zeigt auch beide an, jedoch wenn ich von sda1 booten will, bootet er trotzdem von sda5
<lugo> sda1 ist übrigens ein Klon von sda5, uuids sind aber verschieden
<Bashing-om> !de | lugo
<ubottu> lugo: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lugo> sorry
<its0x08> .g test
<its0x08> .g test
<its0x08> .g test
<lugo> so i have 2 instances of ubuntu installed on the same drive (sda1 and sda5, sda1 being a clone of sda5 with different uuid)
<daftykins> aldanon2_: does the site still work after "sudo rm /var/www/html/wordpress" ?
<lugo> after updating grub and making sure grub got it right i tried to boot the ubuntu instance on sda1 to no avail..
<EriC^^> lugo: are you in grub right now?
<aldanon2_> daftykins: nope
<lugo> without being noticed it started booting from sda5
<lugo> without me being noticed
<lugo> EriC^^: heh, nope
<aldanon2_> daftykins: i hope there's an easy undo for that right? haha
<Bashing-om> lugo: Did you verify the UUIDs in /etc/fstab as compared with ' sudo blkid ' ?
<daftykins> aldanon2_: backspace the "/wordpress/" on the URL in your browser so it's just hostname/
<daftykins> what happens?
<lugo> Bashing-om: ah right, so i have to change /etc/fstab on the  sda1 instance to point to sda1
<aldanon2_> daftykins: if i do that it just takes me to the apache2 "it works" page
<Bashing-om> lugo: Correct .
<lugo> ok, thanks, i'll try that
<daftykins> aldanon2_: "ls /etc/apache2/sites-available" shows just "000-default.conf  default-ssl.conf" ?
<aldanon2_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13649102/
<daftykins> aldanon2_: "pastebinit /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf" ?
<hellogoodbye> Hello
<hellogoodbye> I have disconnnected several times but I need some help
<EriC^^> lugo: you might need to grub-install depending on what you're trying to achieve here
<hellogoodbye> So I installed Ubuntu on my external hard drive
<aldanon2_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13649112/
<hellogoodbye> However whatever boot device I select
<hellogoodbye> it always doesn't recognize ubuntu
<hellogoodbye> so what's up
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: did you install in uefi mode?
<hellogoodbye> yes
<aldanon2_> daftykins: how do i undo that rm?
<Bashing-om> lugo: I am not real smart .. but I can accept that 'update-grub' may not be enough to propogate the changes .. may have to explitly set grub again to sda1. There can be only 1 boot code to the hard drive. which ever system you want as that controlling authority .
<hellogoodbye> Could the hard drive not be booting up fast enough?
<hellogoodbye> I mean lets say I installed it and restarted the computer, could the computer load faster than the hard drive?
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: are you in a live session right now?
<hellogoodbye> Eric Yes
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: i doubt
<hellogoodbye> ok
<hellogoodbye> what do you want me to do
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you
<daftykins> aldanon2_: before that, another "ls -al /var/www/html/ | pastebinit" please
<hellogoodbye> ok one sec
<aldanon2_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13649150/
<hellogoodbye> eric
<hellogoodbye> what's the thing after the -
<hellogoodbye> is it an I
<hellogoodbye> capital I?
<EriC^^> no, L
<hellogoodbye> so just lowercase l
<EriC^^> yeah
<daftykins> aldanon2_: do you view the site from a browser in the VM, or your host OS?
<aldanon2_> i can only view it from within the vm
<hellogoodbye> it says error /dev/sr1: unrecognized disk label
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type the whole command, with | nc ...
<aldanon2_> daftykins: i did set up the connection as bridged hoping to access from the host, but that's another rabbit hole
<EriC^^> or paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<hellogoodbye> sec
<hellogoodbye> temporary failure in name resolution
<hellogoodbye> oh I'm not connected to internet
<hellogoodbye> lol
<daftykins> aldanon2_: ok, can you clear the browser cache again and enter just "http://localhost" to visit?
<hellogoodbye> one sec
<hellogoodbye> here's the link http://termbin.com/8rg8
<aldanon2_> daftykins: i just get the apache2 "it works" page there
<hellogoodbye> what do you think eric
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: it looks ok
<daftykins> aldanon2_: what's the deadline for this again?
<hellogoodbye> done what next
<aldanon2_> tomorrow
<lugo> so apparently it's not (only) the fstab entry
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<kr00k> hi everyone!
<aldanon2_> given how much time i've put into it, i guess i'm just going to have to live with it the way it is
<hellogoodbye> says EFI variables are not supported on this system, use netcat
<lugo> would it help to chroot into sda1 and reinstall grub from there?
<aldanon2_> if those guys magically know how to fix it in seconds...I'll report back here in what they did hehe
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: oh, you've booted in legacy mode
<EriC^^> did you install this on another pc hellogoodbye ?
<EriC^^> btw is that a beatles reference?
<hellogoodbye> EriC^^ yes
<hellogoodbye> yes
<hellogoodbye> so I'm on my laptop right now
<aldanon2_> daftykins: i just need to undo that rm
<hellogoodbye> I installed it on my newly built computer
<hellogoodbye> on my external hdd
<hellogoodbye> My BIOS boot settings are set to legacy+uefi
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: ok, go into the bios and set legacy mode disabled, ( enable uefi )
<kr00k> some interested in Develop Tech?
<hellogoodbye> k
<hellogoodbye> that should work then?
<aldanon2_> daftykins: i'm fairly convinced at this point they won't be able to
<daftykins> aldanon2_: to be honest i'd have a clean 14.04 server up and wordpress running in <30 mins.
<aldanon2_> daftykins: yeah, i started down this hole last night with the intentions of it being faster than starting over haha
<hellogoodbye> ok now what
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: if you get a uefi menu you can select ubuntu, then fix it from the install, if you don't, boot the live usb in uefi mode and you can fix it from there
<daftykins> aldanon2_: beauty of VMs is you can just create another ;) so you'd still have this one
<hellogoodbye> so I don't get it, I selected UEFI on my bios
<hellogoodbye> and rebooted
<hellogoodbye> now it's brining me back to the install ubuntu screen
<hellogoodbye> my usb is still plugged in
<EriC^^> ok, press try ubuntu
<hellogoodbye> ok
<hellogoodbye> now what
<aldanon2_> daftykins: well i just need something to show them for now, but once we undo that rm, I'll try spinning up another one
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<hellogoodbye> sec
<hellogoodbye> k
<daftykins> aldanon2_: alrighty, one moment
<hellogoodbye> http://termbin.com/q74i
<hellogoodbye> there
<hellogoodbye> that look good?
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<hellogoodbye> ok
<hellogoodbye> done
<daftykins> aldanon2_: sudo ln -s /usr/share/wordpress /var/www/html/wordpress
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: try rebooting
<hellogoodbye> k should I unplug the usb?
<EriC^^> yeah
<hellogoodbye> or does it not matter
<hellogoodbye> k
<hellogoodbye> it's in efi shell now
<hellogoodbye> lol
<EriC^^> ok boot the live usb
<hellogoodbye> sec
<EriC^^> do you have secureboot disabled?
<aldanon2_> daftykins: thanks for trying man, I'm gonna be pissed if some how they know exactly what to do
<aldanon2_> daftykins: but such as life i guess
<hellogoodbye> k
<hellogoodbye> what should I do
<bluzeo> hey guys how do i install gnome classic??? i getting tired of gnome3...
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<aldanon2_> daftykins: just out of curiousity do you happen to know what addy i'd put in to access from the host? so far putting in the IP takes me to the apache it works page, but no access to wordpress
<daftykins> aldanon2_: i get the idea you grabbed wordpress from packages instead of installing by hand... which i see as a root of all these problems. this setup is insanely weird compared to the ones i administrate
<hellogoodbye> ok done
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<aldanon2_> daftykins: just followed the directions from here -> sudo ln -s /usr/share/wordpress /var/www/html/wordpress
<hellogoodbye> http:
<hellogoodbye> \
<hellogoodbye> oops
<aldanon2_> daftykins: gah from digital oceans
<hellogoodbye> http://termbin.com/l4du
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<hellogoodbye> wait
<aldanon2_> daftykins: they have you do wget
<daftykins> aldanon2_: yeah that should've brought it back such that the browser on the VM can visit localhost/wordpress - i can't give you an answer to accessing from the host, as i don't know your virtualbox setup
<hellogoodbye> so I showed you the log
<hellogoodbye> now you want me to type in
<hellogoodbye> what?
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: i think you have a nasty bios
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: cause the ubuntu entry we added a minute ago is now gone
<hellogoodbye> so
<EriC^^> we'll have to play dirty as well to trick it into booting ubuntu
<hellogoodbye> wow you're seriously going to help me?
<hellogoodbye> lol I'm impressed
<hellogoodbye> thanks man
<hellogoodbye> what do you want me to do?
<EriC^^> it's not rocket science, i like to dramatize and stuff
<hellogoodbye> It's an MSI bios btw
<aldanon2_> daftykins: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-wordpress-on-ubuntu-14-04
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: did you type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> ?
<hellogoodbye> yep
<hellogoodbye> it worked
<hellogoodbye> now
<hellogoodbye> what
<EriC^^> ok, type ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<hellogoodbye> Is command not found
<EriC^^> small l
<hellogoodbye> is command not found
<EriC^^> small L
<hellogoodbye> oh
<hellogoodbye> lol
<hellogoodbye> http://termbin.com/tloc
<daftykins> aldanon2_: i'd rather do it from scratch than pick through a guide; anyway the main thing - is it back working now?
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: did you type ls -lR ?
<EriC^^> or just ls ?
<hellogoodbye> ls -IR
<aldanon> daftykins: yeah it is, thanks - just showing you the directions i followed so you'd know where i got wordpress that's all heh
<EriC^^> oh it's ls -lR ( small L R )
<hellogoodbye> http://termbin.com/rvrf
<hellogoodbye> is the R capital or lowercase
<gerep> Hello good people. I have a server running and I'm curious where should I place my application binaries, there are several users in that server, should I place it? I read this: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/usr.html but it states: "Large software packages must not use a direct subdirectory under the /usr
<gerep> hierarchy." or should I use /opt?
<daftykins> aldanon: mmm a few steps are different to what i'd do... anyway how do you want to proceed? i have to be somewhere in 2hrs so i don't know how quick you can stop that VM, create a new one and install 14.04.3 server :)
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: capital
<hellogoodbye> so lowercase L capital R?
<gerep> It will be around 5 binaries with ~4-7 mb each
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: yup
<ImJune> so cron is no longer in /var/log
<hellogoodbye> http://termbin.com/p8wa
<hellogoodbye> that look right?
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: yeah
<Pici> ImJune: by default on ubuntu there is no separate logfile cron.
<aldanon> daftykins: i've gotta take my time and go through the steps, i'm a windows admin lol
<hellogoodbye> k so what next
<ImJune> errr
<ImJune> thats not good
<EriC^^> type sudo mkdir -p /mnt/EFI/Boot /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: ^
<ImJune> so where do I get the cron logs from?
<daftykins> aldanon: do you want to try a clean one with my advice though, or...?
<hellogoodbye> ok
<hellogoodbye> done
<Pici> ImJune: there should be entries when jobs are run in /var/log/syslog
<aldanon> daftykins: you think we've got time?
<ImJune> ok if I want to write a bash script to run a funny sound clip everytime I log in where shoudl I putt that
<aldanon> daftykins: it'd be easier for me if we could /tell to have a clean window
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<daftykins> aldanon: depends how good the internet connection is where you are for the package updates - is it fast?
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<daftykins> aldanon: yeah PM is fine
<aldanon> daftykins: yeah internet won't be a problem
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/grubx64.efi
<hellogoodbye> done
<hellogoodbye> typed all 3
<hellogoodbye> :)
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Microsoft\\Boot\\bootmgfw.efi -L "Windows" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<hellogoodbye> oops
<hellogoodbye> I accidentally did something
<hellogoodbye> and now all it shows is a
<hellogoodbye> >
<EriC^^> ?
<hellogoodbye> I can't exit out
<EriC^^> press ctrl+c
<hellogoodbye> it's just >
<hellogoodbye> ty
<hellogoodbye> one moment
<hellogoodbye> done
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<hellogoodbye> k
<hellogoodbye> well it says it's going to boot on 0006
<hellogoodbye> which is windows
<hellogoodbye> is that correct?
<EriC^^> yeah
<hellogoodbye> k shoudl I remove the USB?
<EriC^^> yeah
<hellogoodbye> k
<hellogoodbye> one moment while I reboot
<hellogoodbye> it's on EFI
<hellogoodbye> again
<EriC^^> ok boot again
<hellogoodbye> should I press ESC to skip startup.nsh
<hellogoodbye> k
<EriC^^> you never answered, is secureboot enabled?
<hellogoodbye> what should I do now
<hellogoodbye> um
<hellogoodbye> let me check
<hellogoodbye> where would it be
<hellogoodbye> in the bios
<EriC^^> boot options
<hellogoodbye> so
<EriC^^> next to uefi stuff
<hellogoodbye> it just says
<hellogoodbye> it just gives me a boot mode select
<hellogoodbye> and then boot options
<hellogoodbye> nothing else
<hellogoodbye> the boot mode select is UEFI or Legacy+UEFI currently it's on UEFI
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try to boot the live usb again
<hellogoodbye> mmk
<hellogoodbye> sec
<EriC^^> type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> did it remove the Windows entry we just put?
<hellogoodbye> one sec
<hellogoodbye> i was in the bathroom
<hellogoodbye> lol
<hellogoodbye> let me boot into live usb
<hellogoodbye> sec
<hellogoodbye> k
<hellogoodbye> http://termbin.com/zwjq
<EriC^^> yup it's gone
<hellogoodbye> k
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Boot\\bootx64.efi -L "Windows" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<hellogoodbye> k
<nekyian> I have a HP laserjet pro mfp m125nw and cant manage to print both sides with it in ubuntu no matter what I do. I tried even/odd pages but always prints even on both sides. Anyone managed to print both sides under ubuntu with HP?
<hellogoodbye> k
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: try rebooting
<BinaryC011010110> Hey, does anyone know how to use something like Keypass on linux or rather what is the best password handler available ?
<hellogoodbye> still going to efi
<hellogoodbye> :|
<hellogoodbye> I guess it won't work lol
<EriC^^> wow that's stubborn bios
<hellogoodbye> well what's the problem?
<hellogoodbye> lol
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: i can think of a workaround, but it's ghetto-ish
<hellogoodbye> well if you have the time
<hellogoodbye> I don't want to waste your time :|
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: it wont accept efi entries, keeps erasing them
<hellogoodbye> well
<hellogoodbye> you want to try? I could just leave you in peace
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: it's not really a waste, hear the solution first, you'd have to keep the live usb plugged in, and modify it's grub.cfg to boot your actual install
<EriC^^> or you could convert to legacy
<EriC^^> i'd opt for sol #2
<hellogoodbye> well my usb has the ubuntu install on it
<hellogoodbye> my external hdd has ubuntu installed on it
<BinaryC011010110> I agree
<BinaryC011010110> with EriC^^
<hellogoodbye> ok then how do I do option 2... lol
<EriC^^> BinaryC011010110: i agree with you agreeing with me
<hellogoodbye> lol
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: boot the live usb
<hellogoodbye> done
<BinaryC011010110> So, password manager? Best one
<BinaryC011010110> In someone's opinion, of course.
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: actually since it's a new install it would be easier to just reinstall in legacy mode
<hellogoodbye> ok
<hellogoodbye> so how do I erase what I just installed on the HDD and reinstall in legacy mode, :D
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: go to the bios and select legacy, then boot the live usb, when it boots make sure ls -l /sys/firmware/efi doesn't exist
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: the installer should take care of that, choose to erase the disk and install
<BinaryC011010110> EriC^^ is correct
<BinaryC011010110> I have done it myself
<hellogoodbye> so I'm booting into live usb
<hellogoodbye> now I just do erase disk and install ubuntu
<hellogoodbye> right?
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: type ls /sys/firmware/efi
<hellogoodbye> sec
<hellogoodbye> it has something
<hellogoodbye> it says config_table esrt
<hellogoodbye> efivars fw_platform_size
<BinaryC011010110> Crap I have to go. Password manager? Someone?
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: which laptop do you have btw?
<EriC^^> BinaryC011010110: keepassx
<EriC^^> hold on
<hellogoodbye> I'm not installng Ubuntu on my laptop
<EriC^^> yeah that's the right name BinaryC011010110
<hellogoodbye> I instaleld it on a hdd and am trying to boot my newly built computer with the HDD
<hellogoodbye> Im using my laptop just to chat
<BinaryC011010110> thank you EriC^^, Good bye!
<EriC^^> np, good bye
<hellogoodbye> so how do I delete the efi
<hellogoodbye> thingy
<hellogoodbye> :D
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: you can't you have to boot in legacy mode
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: first time you booted the usb it was in legacy mode
<hellogoodbye> Well there is no option to boot "just" in legacy mode, there's only an option to boot in "legacy+uefi"
<hellogoodbye> or just uefi
<EriC^^> try legacy+uefi
<hellogoodbye> by default it's set to legacy+uefi
<hellogoodbye> which is what I just booted with
<EriC^^> do whatever you did the first time you booted
<EriC^^> hmm
<hellogoodbye> lol
<hellogoodbye> I'll just buy a new hard drive lmao. My first two internal hard drives failed on me, so I'm trying to avoid buying another one
<hellogoodbye> maybe I should try taking the external hard drive out and putting it in the desktop
<hellogoodbye> would that work?
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: i'm confused
<hellogoodbye> about
<EriC^^> is it not on the pc you're trying to use it with?
<hellogoodbye> so here's the deal
<hellogoodbye> I just built a pc
<hellogoodbye> I installed ubuntu on my external hard drive
<hellogoodbye> I'm trying to boot into ubuntu now
<hellogoodbye> make sense?
<EriC^^> yeah, i thought you installed it using the laptop, and are trying to boot into on the other pc
<EriC^^> ( which is the one we've been trying to get it to boot on )
<duckduckDamn> a
<hellogoodbye> No I just simply connected my external hdd to my computer, booted from a usb, and instaleld ubuntu on the external hdd using just the newly built computer
<hellogoodbye> no laptop involved :_
<EriC^^> ok
<hellogoodbye> so should I take apart the external hard drive then?
<hellogoodbye> and just put it inside the computer
<hellogoodbye> and format it as an internal hard drive
<hellogoodbye> would that work better? lol
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> we need to boot the usb in legacy mode somehow
<hellogoodbye> one sec
<EriC^^> i have an idea
<EriC^^> if whatever you're trying right now doesn't work we can try it
<hellogoodbye> well
<hellogoodbye> I just took off the cover for the external
<hellogoodbye> I want to put it in the desktop
<EriC^^> it wont make a difference though, unless you want to do it
<hellogoodbye> I want to do it
<hellogoodbye> do you know anything about that?
<EriC^^> not really
<hellogoodbye> k well
<hellogoodbye> how often are you on here?
<EriC^^> pretty often
<level15_> I just installed Ubuntu 15.10 trying to use LVM over LUKS encrypted volume, however, after reboot, I am not prompted for password, and get this error a lot of times
<level15_> run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: No such file or directory
<level15_>   WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning.
<hellogoodbye> k I'll come back later
<level15_> after a while, I end up on initramfs
<level15_> any hints on how to fix it?
<hellogoodbye> once I put it in the pc
<EriC^^> ok
<hellogoodbye> thank you so much for your help
<dohdoh> ubuntu wont let me run google chrome stable gives back errors which is jason@DragunsDen:~$ google-chrome-stable
<dohdoh> [5864:5864:1203/142024:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(408)] readlink failed: Permission denied
<dohdoh> [5864:5864:1203/142024:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(244)] readlink(/home/jason/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock) failed: Permission denied
<dohdoh> [5864:5864:1203/142024:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(244)] readlink(/home/jason/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock) failed: Permission denied
<dohdoh> [5864:5864:1203/142024:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(268)] Failed to create /home/jason/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock: Permission denied
<dohdoh> [5864:5864:1203/142024:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(408)] readlink failed: Permission denied
<sirseedsalot> Eric are you on?
<hellogoodbye> As soon as I took out the external hard drive, plugged it into my computer, it recognized ubuntu instantly
<hellogoodbye> LOL
<hellogoodbye> Thank you so much for your help
<hellogoodbye> I owe you so much
<ted586947> ubuntu 15.10 sound output has died recently and fixes are not working - how can i reset the sound settings to their default values again?
<nekyian> I have a HP laserjet pro mfp m125nw and cant manage to print both sides with it in ubuntu no matter what I do. I tried even/odd pages but always prints even on both sides. Anyone managed to print both sides under ubuntu with HP?
<meon> #linux
<matteo__> hi
<looseyuhtway> join ##thetldr
<TJ-> nekyian: Sounds like a bug in the driver ppd; I've not seen that behaviour myself.
<nekyian> I dont have the option in ubuntu default pdf viewer for printing two sides
<nekyian> I also search the net for this issue and they say it really is a bug and the two sided printing option appears inactive
<jason67666767> need help immediately with google chrome stable get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/13650519/
<lotuspsychje> jason67666767: use chromium instead for ubuntu
<JustCurious> am I the only one using Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome fallback
<lotuspsychje> JustCurious: can we help you?
<JustCurious> not at all, I am very well with it
<TJ-> jason67666767: "Permission denied" suggests the directories and files it refers to are not owned by your user; did you by-chance install it/run it as UID 0 (root) via sudo, by mistake?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | JustCurious ok
<ubottu> JustCurious ok: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<TJ-> jason67666767: check with "find /home/jason/.config/google-chrome -ls"
<JustCurious> ok got it
<jason67666767> yeah i ran it as sudo
<TJ-> jason67666767: so you'll need to change the owner permissions: "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/jason/.config/google-chrome"
<saint> hi
<saint> am new here pls
<lotuspsychje> saint: you joined an ubuntu support channel
<Ben64> if you need help, ask a question
<eelstrebor> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<phschwartz> Hi, I am having issues with a built in LTE modem on my laptop from Sierra Wireless with ubuntu 15.10. I enabled mobile broadband and setup a connection. mmcli can query the modem and says connected with an LTE strength. But no matter what I do, I cannot get an ip associated with wwan0 allowing connectivity, any thoughts?
<eelstrebor> /topic results in: You're not a channel operator
<eelstrebor> topic results in: You're not a channel operator
<HelloGoodbyte> Hello
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: you cannto change topic as regular user
<saint> how can i make my fire wall strong
<hellogoodbye> Eric are you on
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: hi
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | saint
<eelstrebor> i just did what !topic said to do
<ubottu> saint: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<hellogoodbye> :D
<hellogoodbye> ERIC thanks so much
<Ben64> eelstrebor: you can't type anything after "/topic" or it tries to change it
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: no problem
<hellogoodbye> as soon as I took the hard drive out of the external hard drive enclosure, hooked it up to my computer and booted, it recognized ubuntu as installed instantly
<hellogoodbye> and now I'm on Ubuntu right now using Pidgin
<hellogoodbye> :D
<EriC^^> hellogoodbye: cool :D
<hellogoodbye> I'm not a computer wiz so I really needed your help, and I'm so glad you were there, :P
<TJ-> !coookie | EriC^^
<TJ-> !cookie | EriC^^
<hellogoodbye> yes give the man a cookie
<TJ-> huh?
<eelstrebor> Ben64, i didn't try to change the topic
<TJ-> did ubottu net-split?
<lotuspsychje> hi MonkeyDust
<poseidon> Any suggestions for a service to backup ubuntu webservers?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: no, just triggered
<EriC^^> :D
<TJ-> oh well!
<lotuspsychje> !backup | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<TJ-> grrrr who stole the cookies?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i think you had too many cookies
<MonkeyDust> indigestion
<TJ-> I think daftykins ate them
<EriC^^> :D
<samojedi> jou
<saint> so what is the topic?
<lotuspsychje> saint: we use this channel only for ubuntu support questions, no chat topic
 * daftykins burps at lotuspsychje 
<saint> @lotuspsychje> thanks
<gero> ciao
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: join discuss :p
<lotuspsychje> !it | gero
<ubottu> gero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<JayJoe200x> hi am new here pls
<LeviM_> I installed Ubuntu Server edition to a given machine and it can't detect the ethernet driver. So I put the tar.gz for the driver source on the machine... but Ubuntu Server doesn't ship with make, gcc, etc.
<lotuspsychje> JayJoe200x: welcome, you have joined an ubuntu support channel
<LeviM_> So now I am booted from a Live CD of Ubuntu Desktop.
<LeviM_> How can I install the drivers from this livecd to the already installed OS?
<lotuspsychje> LeviM_: wich chipset?
<gero> jopn #ubuntu-it
<LeviM_> amd64? Is that what you are asking?
<JayJoe200x> pls how do i get an AI for my system
<lotuspsychje> LeviM_: no, the chipset of your ethernet card?
<LeviM_> lotuspsychje: the device is a USB to ethernet adapter.
<lotuspsychje> JayJoe200x: explain a bit what you trying to do?
<LeviM_> The machine itself has a wireless card that won't work until the Linux 4.4 kernel.
<lotuspsychje> LeviM_: hmmm not sure thats very reccomended for server use..
<LeviM_> I know, I know.
<LeviM_> I'm installing server edition because it doesn't have x or gnome
<LeviM_> I need to do this so that the 4.4rc3 kernel upgrade actually works.
<LeviM_> Then I install gnome, x, gdm, etc.
<Ben64> that doesn't make sense at all
<lotuspsychje> LeviM_: lets start from the beginning, whats your purpose with your machine?
<LeviM_> fine.
<LeviM_> It's a laptop.
<LeviM_> It will be used pretty much like a laptop.
<JayJoe200x> levim pls answer me
<JayJoe200x> pls how do i get an AI for my system
<LeviM_> It does not have a wired nic.
<lotuspsychje> !details | JayJoe200x explain AI?
<ubottu> JayJoe200x explain AI?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<LeviM_> It only has a wireless card that works with the Linux 4.4rc3 kernel.
<LeviM_> (well, just 4.4)
<Ben64> LeviM_: so install 16.04 desktop and use the mainline kernel
<lotuspsychje> LeviM_: and why install server edition on a laptop?
<LeviM_> It doesn' twork.
<LeviM_> I've already tried.
<JayJoe200x> nic
<LeviM_> gnome and a bunch of other packages fail to work.
<JayJoe200x> atificail intelligent
<lotuspsychje> LeviM_: wich ubuntu versions did you try that would fail on that laptop?
<LeviM_> So the idea is to install server edition which lacks all these packages.
<LeviM_> Then upgrade the kernel.
<Ben64> LeviM_: then join #ubuntu+1 for support with doing that, because you're not going to have a good time installing server, installing 4.4 and installing gnome and stuff separately
<LeviM_> Then install gnome, x, gdm, etc?
<JayJoe200x> ubuntu it means
<JayJoe200x> ubuntu it means
<JayJoe200x> atificail intelligent
<Ben64> JayJoe200x: stop.
<JayJoe200x> pls how do i get an it for my system
<Ben64> JayJoe200x: you don't, it doesn't exist
<LeviM_> I've already done it on Arch and I can definitely say it was not pleasant.
<JayJoe200x> ben u mean it<
<LeviM_> I just need help installing the drivers for the USB-to-ethernet from the livecd.
<LeviM_> I can do everything else.
<Ben64> your best bet is 16.04 + mainline
<Ben64> anything else is just wasting time
<TJ-> LeviM_: do you have another machine, chroot, or a VM, you can build the driver in
<LeviM_> Sure - the livecd.
<LeviM_> But rather than doing it I figured I'd install from the deb directly.
<lotuspsychje> LeviM_: tell us wich ubuntu versions you tried, that failed on your network card?
<TJ-> LeviM_: why not install the 4.4rc3 kernel packages so you can get the wifi up?
<saint> how do i get an AI in my system
<MonkeyDust> saint  stop
<k1l> saint: what AI?
<k1l> saint: can you name a exact program?
<JayJoe200x> me?
<JayJoe200x> but windows have it
<LeviM_> lotuspsychje: The USB to ethernet or the wireless card?
<k1l> JayJoe200x: have what?
<k1l> JayJoe200x: saint no need to join with 2 nicks
<saint> artificail intelligent
<saint> Ai
<lotuspsychje> LeviM_: you say only kernel 4.4 supports your devices, so you tried different kernels/ubuntu versions before?
<JayJoe200x> they have it" the AI
<ikonia> LeviM_: please show me the document that says kernel 4.4 has your module in but lower versions doesn't
<ikonia> where is the release note that says "introduced in 4.4"
<k1l> JayJoe200x: saint last chance: can you name an exact program? else we must assume you just came here to make trouble
<LeviM_> Sigh...
<LeviM_> Can't you just believe me? You have no idea how much time *I've already spent on this*
<Ben64> LeviM_: this will work a lot better if you let people help you
<LeviM_> I've already successfully done this in Arch .
<LeviM_> Yes, it only works in 4.4
<TJ-> LeviM_: if you download the three 4.4rc3 binary .deb files for the PC's architecture (-image and -headers [arch and all]) you can install them manually from a USB transfer, or the Live ISO, then you'll have Wifi. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.4-rc3-wily/
<saint> the name of the progrAM IS JAVIS
<LeviM_> No, it will not work in any opther kernel.
<ikonia> LeviM_: ok, show me the document
<LeviM_> Yes, I already tried 4.4rc3 deb and the system failed
<LeviM_> to boot I mean
<ikonia> LeviM_: or the release note that says "introduced in 4.4"
<ikonia> LeviM_: whats the module name ?
<LeviM_> brcm 4350
<ikonia> thats not a module name is it ?
<LeviM_> it's the name of the wireless nic
<ikonia> thats a card model number,
<LeviM_> Just a second.
<TJ-> LeviM_: how did the 4.4rc3 boot fail? solving that might be the best route if that kernel has support.
<LeviM_> TJ-: Yes, exactly. gnome-session failed and so did HOSTS of other packages.
<LeviM_> In arch I simply installed those packages *after* I did the kerenel upgrade.
<Ben64> yeah, i'd fix the 4.4 boot problem instead of creating a bunch more by installing server, compiling a driver for a usb-ethernet for some reason, then installing gnome manually
<ikonia> what is the module name
<TJ-> LeviM_: so boot succeeded, but the GUI failed - possibly due to no accelerated GPU driver
<LeviM_> No, boot did not fully succeed.
 * lotuspsychje thinks he never tried other ubuntu versions on his broadcom
<ikonia> LeviM_: whats the module name ?
<LeviM_> I could not even get an init 3terminal.
<Ben64> init 3 doesn't mean anything
<ikonia> init 3 doesn't exist any more
<ikonia> LeviM_: whats the module name ?
<LeviM_> Here: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/brcm80211
<LeviM_> Look at BCM4350
<LeviM_> Kernel 4.4
<LeviM_> Believe me yet?
<ikonia> LeviM_: no
<LeviM_> Sigh...
<ikonia> LeviM_: what is the name of the module you want to use
<ikonia> that a list of stuff
<LeviM_> brcmfmac
<ikonia> what is the module YOU want
<ikonia> ok, thank you
<LeviM_> Look in the table: queued for 4.4
<TJ-> LeviM_: a Recovery mode boot should get you to a 'root' shell, or using the default entry edited with "systemd.unit=multiuser.target" will get to the consoles with no GUI/X.
<k1l> saint: it doesnt have that. neither does ubuntu.
<ikonia> 2.6.37
<ikonia> thats when that driver was introduced to the kernel
<LeviM_> And I already tried 15.10 lotuspsychje: wireless DID NOT WORK
<LeviM_> The arch guys were 10x more helpful. They at least trusted me when I said I needed what I did.
<ikonia> you should be fine with anything post 2.6.39
<ikonia> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless
<LeviM_> No, ikonia.
<ikonia> arch document says 2.6.37 too
<saint> kil the name of the progrAM IS JAVIS
<LeviM_> The specific device will not work until 4.4
<saint> i installed it on a windows os and it workde
<LeviM_> I have already tried Ubunu 15.10 which has 4.2 and it does not work.
<TJ-> LeviM_: if you've got the LiveCD running, 1st step is to create a chroot environment to be able to switch into the installed system
<LeviM_> TJ-: Thank you.
<LeviM_> Once in chroot, then what?
<TJ-> LeviM_: "sudo mkdir /target; for N in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$N /target/$N; done
<axel_> yvan
<TJ-> LeviM_: then "sudo chroot /target" and you're in the installed system and can (hopefully) also use the network and get DNS resolution
<LeviM_> Hmm.
<TJ-> LeviM_: then if you need to build drivers against a kernel you'll want "apt-get install build-essential"
<LeviM_> So I mounted the rootfs to /mnt already
<LeviM_> I need to do something differently with --bind?
<LeviM_> What is this doing, exactly?
<TJ-> LeviM_: it's creating a bind-mount of the existing mount points into the target
<ikonia> if you need instructions on chrooting - building custom kernels is not the right approach
<EriC^^> LeviM_: TJ-  you need to mount --bind /run too to use apt
<balazs> Hi, can somebody tell me what's the equivalent of ticking "Use this connection only for resources on its network" when I use nmcli ?
<ikonia> the right approach is to wait for an ubuntu package with your 4.4 kernel to be released
<TJ-> EriC^^: I never have; run means the host and chroot env services get mixed up
<lotuspsychje> wasnt 4.4 released mainline recently?
<LeviM_> ikonia: Or just use Arch, which I have working.
<EriC^^> TJ-: i had a user not mount --bind, and apt wouldn't work until he mount binded
<ikonia> LeviM_: that works too, do that
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: no, 4.4 was announced to be the kernel in 16.04, mainline is only on RC3 so far
<LeviM_> I would just rather use Ubuntu.
<TJ-> EriC^^: possibly due to some service that was running/left its PID file behind in the chroot
<LeviM_> I'm not familiar with bind-mounts - will look that up later. For now will just follow the instructions.
<ikonia> I suspect you'll only be waiting a few weeks max for the RC to be moved to stable
<TJ-> LeviM_: it copies an existing mount to another mountpoint
<ikonia> then you can just install that package and move on
<LeviM_> Am I  changing "target" to the mountpoint for my ssd?
<LeviM_> Or literally just target?
<TJ-> LeviM_: sorry! I missed out a key step there! ... after "mkdir /target;" you need to mount the installed root file-system to /target
<TJ-> LeviM_: e.g. "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /target" if sda4 were the root file-system of the installation
<TJ-> LeviM_: *then* you can do the bind-mount correctly
<LeviM_> Right. I got " /target/etc/resolv.conf" is a symbol link to nowhere.
<LeviM_> I'm guessing it wasn't in etc.
<LeviM_> Looking...
<LeviM_> Hmm. It's there.
<LeviM_> Hmm.
<LeviM_> Pinging 8.8.8.8 worked.
<TJ-> OK, that' might be due to the way the Live ISO is operating, before entering the chroot do as EriC^^ suggested: "sudo mount --bind /run /target/run"
<LeviM_> but it can't use DNS.
<TJ-> /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf so inside the chroot it'll also need the /run/ tmpfs mounting to work
<LeviM_> Thanks. Trying.
<TJ-> probably should have bind-mounted /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf to be proper, but then entire /run/ won't hurt too much since this is a Live environment
<nexace> i rm'd my /var/log/mail.log and now I cant get postfix to post logs to the file anymore
<TJ-> LeviM_: on Ubuntu Desktop we usually have an instance of dnsmasq privately owned/controlled by Network Manager, listening on 127.0.1.1, and that's what is in the /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf file, which is symlinked to /etc/resolv.conf
<nexace> i tried touch'ing and changing ownership to syslog:adm and making correct permissions
<LeviM_> Yeah, I'm seeing that.
<LeviM_> I'm just going to copy it over (instead of symlink)
<TJ-> nexace: did you restart postfix
<LeviM_> Don't know if that will work.
<nexace> yes multiple times
<TJ-> LeviM_: it should, yes
<TJ-> LeviM_: assuming there's a correct entry in the file, and the service is listening and has upstream nameservers working
<TJ-> nexace: which ubuntu release?
<LeviM_> >.< forgot to apt-get update
<nexace> Linux instance-1 3.19.0-37-generic #42~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 23 15:13:51 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> nexace: so 14.04 Trusty
<nexace> yes
<TJ-> nexace: what does "ls -ld /var/log /var/log/mail.log" report
<nexace> drwxrwxr-x 11 root   syslog 4096 Dec  3 21:15 /var/log
<nexace> -rw-r-----  1 syslog adm       0 Dec  3 21:15 /var/log/mail.log
<nexace> i touch'd the file which is why it exists
<nexace> but when it didn't exist it was posting to create it either
<nexace> wasn't i mean
<TJ-> nexace: that looks correct. when the file isn't there restarting rsyslogd / syslogd should solve it. I've found when touching the file it upsets it somehow
<nexace> ok. i'll give it a shot
<TJ-> nexace: try: removing the file. restart the syslog daemon. then restart postfix, in that order
<LeviM_> TJ-: Thank you.
<LeviM_> It seems to be working.
<TJ-> LeviM_: good. Remember if you're building a module on the installed system, kernel build tooling might need telling which kernel to build for since the Live is presumably running an older kernel.
<nexace> TJ-: wow, that worked. you are a genius
<nexace> TJ-: thanks much
<TJ-> nexace: I got caught out like that a few years ago; took me an hour or so to figure it out :)
<nexace> was driving me crazy
<TJ-> yeah, it did me too
<LeviM_> TJ-: Correct. I have a USB to ethernet adapter that I am building the driver for
<LeviM_> Once I have *some* internet capability I can do the rest.
<TJ-> LeviM_: good :)
<TJ-> LeviM_: if you're not aware of it, we make a lot of use of DKMS, it makes module build portability really easy as new kernel versions are installed
<Shoes01> nxcom
<LeviM_> Yeah, the 4.2 to 4.3 conversion worked.
<LeviM_> Just not the 4.2 to 4.4rc3 or 4.3 to 4.4rc3
<LeviM_> Which is why I am approaching it so strangely now :)
<TJ-> sounds like some rc3 bugs to work out
<qu4nt1n> !s star wars rebels s02e08
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<teward> qu4nt1n: wrong network for that type of stuff
<cuddylier> Anyone know why I just see a $ symbol after logging into a Ubuntu user? I used 'useradd [username]' to add the user.
<Assad> Hey i am new user of Ubuntu help me about this error ?Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/ali/New Volume: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda1" "/media/ali/New Volume"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not permitted The NT
<gzcwnk> assad maybe trya  read only mount?
<Assad> I am totally new can u tell me the step how to do that thanks :p
<k1l_> Assad: turn off the "fast boot" called setting inside windows. it block the windows partitions to be mounted on other OS
<Assad> K1l from Bios setting u mean ?
<k1l_> Assad: no
<anom> Any idea when Ubuntu will run php7 by default?
<k1l_> Assad: inside the windows system settings you can set that windows doesnt make a "fast boot" which is sort of a hibernation which blocks the windows partitions
<Assad> u mean in windows 8.1 which i have installed
<Assad> Change my setting there
<k1l_> Assad: yes
<Assad> Thanks i try this Brother..
<bekks> anom: maybe with the first release after the php7-release.
<k1l_> Assad: http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-or-enable-fast-startup-in-windows-8-1/
<ash_work> is there a way to make the terminal have unlimited colums = length of largest line and a horizontal scroll bar?
<LeviM_> TJ-: I have networking. Thank you.
<TJ-> LeviM_: fab :)
<LeviM_> I know it's weird that I've compiled kernels and other stuff and not done bind-mounts, but such is life I guess :D
<TJ-> hehehe the Joy of Linux is there's always something new you thought you should have known years ago
<TJ-> I still get surprised finding useful tools in coreutils
<balazs> Hi, can somebody tell me what's the equivalent of ticking "Use this connection only for resources on its network" when I use nmcli ?cd :q
<LeviM_> TJ-: Some things have gone smoothly, hit my next hiccup. Ubuntu doesn't seem to have /etc/mkinitcpio.conf. I need to add two modules on boot, basically. What's the way to do that in Ubuntu?
<LeviM_> In Arch I modified that file and regenerated the initrd file from it.
<BinaryC011010110> Hello, does anyone know of a free VoIP application? I do not own a phone. Or have money
<LeviM_> Ah, is it /etc/initramfs-tools/modules instead?
<BinaryC011010110> Aka I need advice
<BinaryC011010110> I know nothing about linux...sorry.
<k1l_> BinaryC011010110: start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VoIP
<TJ-> LeviM_: sorry, yes, initramfs-tools
<LeviM_> Thanks.
<BinaryC011010110> Thanks k1l
<TJ-> LeviM_: and then "update-initramfs -u -k <version>"
<LeviM_> Okay, I got past a few errors.  Now it gave up waiting for the root device.
<LeviM_> How can I check what that root is?
<LeviM_> I think I need to set it to /dev/nvme0n1p3 or something odd like this.
<loggy__> hi everyone i am using ubuntu with GNOME, how can i set rythbox to appear in top right corner, when i click the battery, volume and wifi settings. I want that there is play, stop next and previouse button. That is by default at ubuntu. I am new in linux.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> Thinkpad with both internal intel GM4500 and a discrete RadeonHD. I added i915 to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and ran sudo update-initramfs -u but still it loads the i915 module
<DexterF> how do I make it not?
<Guest81606> hi, guys, I have put linux on many once window machines, but I'm having a heck of a time putting it on my laptop. I have linux on a usb and it works on my desktop, but when I put it in my laptop, it shows the things to choose from, like "try ubuntu" etc., I press the try ubuntu, and it goes to a screen with a white box at the top left corner. In other linux installations, the white box fills full real quick and wala we get to linux home
<Guest81606> screen. So, what's with the white box in the top left corner and not loading up? This laptop has windows 8.1 on it.
<daftykins> !nomodeset | Guest81606 could be this
<ubottu> Guest81606 could be this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> Guest81606: can you tell me which version you're trying on this flash drive? 14.04?
<Guest81606> ok thanks!
<Guest81606> ya
<daftykins> cool :)
<Guest81606> yes 14.04
<UnwantedAngel> i love ubuntu
<UnwantedAngel> much faster than windows 7
<daftykins> maybe out of the box ;)
<TJ-> LeviM_: did you solve the boot problem? Usually we set the root file-system UUID so it can be discovered no matter what the device node is
<LeviM_> I haven't yet.
<LeviM_> I know how to do this in the arch loader
<hakaz> hey
<hakaz> niggaz
<LeviM_> grub is a bit different
<UnwantedAngel> daftykins, you can run it on small configs that s good
<LeviM_> Also, I think it may not be the issue.
<LeviM_> I noticed that the i915 firmware failed to load.
<daftykins> UnwantedAngel: perhaps, support only in here though please :)
<TJ-> LeviM_: "grub-install" (installs the bootstrap/bootloader files) and "update-grub" (writes the /boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<TJ-> LeviM_: "apt-get install linux-firmware" maybe?
<LeviM_> Sure, but it's knowing what to put in the CFG :D
<UnwantedAngel> okoknp
<UnwantedAngel> =)
<TJ-> LeviM_: you don't need to know - Debian/Ubuntu GRUB scripting does it for you, from the scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<TJ-> LeviM_: any variables you need to set, do it in /etc/default/grub
<LeviM_> Right, but the root= seems to be in several places
<LeviM_> In the arch loader it's in one single definition.
<DexterF> solved: BISO setting allowed OS to switch between integrated graphics and discrete.
<TJ-> LeviM_: the GRUB root= is where GRUB can find its /boot/grub/ and is detected separately to the root file-system, which will usually also use the UUID of the root FS. It'll also take care of ensuring GRUB has the correct modules in its core.img for, if needed, encrypted disks, LVM, dmraid, etc etc
<TJ-> LeviM_: if the kernel boots but drops to a busybox prompt in the initrd, that can be because the initrd image lacks some supporting modules/scripts/exectuables to mount the root FS - but those should be auto-detected and installed by the initramfs-tools scripts
<LeviM_> Let me finish trying what I'm doing and then when that fails I'll give you a more apt error message.
<daftykins> LeviM_: trust TJ- and us, i think you're trying to apply other distro logic and making things harder :)
<LeviM_> Perhaps :D
<LeviM_> The real issue is that I need the  4.4 kernel and Ubuntu doesn't provide any way to demo it (not even the 16.04 stuff)
<TJ-> LeviM_: did you pull in the 4.4rc3 builds from the kernel team PPA archive?
<daftykins> yes it does :)
<LeviM_> Yes, and it's not booting.
<LeviM_> daftykins: as of yesterday the docs said it pulled in 4.3 still
<LeviM_> Is that wrong?
<TJ-> LeviM_: right, I thought you said you did, but my brain seems to be fried atm
<TJ-> LeviM_: no, there is likely bugs in mainline, its only rc3 after all
<aldanon> daftykins: hey did you check out your new game? lol
<daftykins> are you the one that i saw here 2.5hrs ago saying you were going to mini.iso/server install in order to get a newer kernel from mainline?
<daftykins> aldanon: hey :) sorry i got in on my laptop and haven't done much :)
<LeviM_> daftykins: Perhaps. The description is a little fuzzy but might match :D
<tilpner> Every time after booting, I get several popups about a problem that I can choose to report. If I do so, the system freezes without giving details about what went wrong. How do I go about this?
<daftykins> tilpner: read and/or purge the logs from the crash log path
<LeviM_> daftykins: So do-release-upgrade from 15.10 to get 16.04 yeah?
<daftykins> no i wouldn't do that
<predmijat> hi, is it possible to use one disk cache pool LV for multiple disks (origin LVs)? i can't find anything useful...
<TJ-> LeviM_: you don't want more instability, you want less :)
<LeviM_> Okay, so the UUID thing got sorted.
<TJ-> LeviM_: once the 4.4 kernel is released you can install that with 15.10
<LeviM_> TJ-: And that is when..?
<LeviM_> :D
<LeviM_> Okay, so I think the real issue I am hitting is the firmware issue with i915
<TJ-> LeviM_: I run the latest release kernels, with 14.04 for example, generally the kernel versions (assuming similar kernel config) isn't too important for userspace
<tilpner> daftykins - Does this [ http://termbin.com/i8rq ] ring any bells?
<TJ-> LeviM_: when ever Linus decides it is ready for release. The dev period is usually about 3 months, give or take
<LeviM_> Yeah, preferably I would like to use my system even if it's unstable until then :D
<LeviM_> I think I will just use Arch
<TJ-> LeviM_: as the new RCs come out the kernel team will build and publish them, so you can grab those as they appear
<LeviM_> I already got that working on this same model on another device.
<LeviM_> I just prefer Ubuntu to Arch.
<TJ-> different configs maybe. try doing a diff on them
<LeviM_> Arch is using systemd's loader.
<TJ-> Ubuntu tries to keep the mainline builds configs as close to standard Ubuntu as possible
<LeviM_> Not grub.
<LeviM_> Oh, that config.
<daftykins> tilpner: not much meaning to me, though the end makes me wonder if it's talking about a 'disk usage denial of service' haha, /var/crash being the location of these logs you get a message about on bootup, of course
<TJ-> LeviM_: For UEFI the kernel can directly boot without any intervening boot-loader
<LeviM_> So, in addition to this new kernel I'll need a newer linux-firmware at some point.
<LeviM_> Does Ubuntu update linux-firmware along with the kernel or..?
<TJ-> LeviM_: it depends on the device.
<daftykins> tilpner: you could indulge my idea with a quick check, if you use a mechanical HDD?
<TJ-> LeviM_: can you "lspci -nn" and tell us the device's [Vendor:Device] ID?
<TJ-> LeviM_: or use "modinfo -F firmware /path/to/iwl/module.ko"
<tilpner> daftykins - I'm not really sure how to check that. Both disks (SSD and HDD) are working fine, AFAICT.
<LeviM_> Which line do you want from lspci?
<LeviM_> Or did you want the whole thing?
<TJ-> LeviM_: the one for the IWL device you need the firmware for
<TJ-> LeviM_: or the output from the 'modinfo' command for the module itself
<TJ-> The 2nd is more directly useful since it'll give the name of the file it expects
<daftykins> tilpner: ah ok, if your OS is on SSD then my idea is less likely; however you would install "smartmontools" and "pastebinit" then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit" (to share it here)
<LeviM_> TJ-: I think you are asking for something like brcm/brcmfmac4350-pcie.bin, yeah?
<tilpner> daftykins - The tests look fine for both the SSD [ http://termbin.com/vwjv ] and the HDD [ http://termbin.com/n5sg ].
<TJ-> LeviM_: errr, if that's the firmware file you're missing. I thought you said it was an Intel iwlwifi firmware that was missing though
<LeviM_> No, it's not an Intel firmware. It's Broadcom.
<LeviM_> (sadly)
<LeviM_> Maybe I should just avoid this and just buy an Intel one? :D
<Jan\> how do I find the awstats directories ?
<daftykins> Jan\: did you install from a package? repos or PPA?
<cnfau> I SEE A LITTLE SILOUETTO OF A MAN SCARAMOUCHE SCARAMOUCHE WILL YOU DO THE FANDANGO THUNDERBOLT AND LIGHTNING VERY VERY FRIGHTENING ME GALIEO GALIEO GALIEO GALIEO MAGNIFICO FIGAROOOOOOOOOH
<trzldfm> I SEE A LITTLE SILOUETTO OF A MAN SCARAMOUCHE SCARAMOUCHE WILL YOU DO THE FANDANGO THUNDERBOLT AND LIGHTNING VERY VERY FRIGHTENING ME GALIEO GALIEO GALIEO GALIEO MAGNIFICO FIGAROOOOOOOOOH
<maisbdm> I SEE A LITTLE SILOUETTO OF A MAN SCARAMOUCHE SCARAMOUCHE WILL YOU DO THE FANDANGO THUNDERBOLT AND LIGHTNING VERY VERY FRIGHTENING ME GALIEO GALIEO GALIEO GALIEO MAGNIFICO FIGAROOOOOOOOOH
<pvurxb> I SEE A LITTLE SILOUETTO OF A MAN SCARAMOUCHE SCARAMOUCHE WILL YOU DO THE FANDANGO THUNDERBOLT AND LIGHTNING VERY VERY FRIGHTENING ME GALIEO GALIEO GALIEO GALIEO MAGNIFICO FIGAROOOOOOOOOH
<evsuqs> I SEE A LITTLE SILOUETTO OF A MAN SCARAMOUCHE SCARAMOUCHE WILL YOU DO THE FANDANGO THUNDERBOLT AND LIGHTNING VERY VERY FRIGHTENING ME GALIEO GALIEO GALIEO GALIEO MAGNIFICO FIGAROOOOOOOOOH
<Jan\> daftykins: using apt-get install awstats
<daftykins> tilpner: yeah no problem, though 60 degrees on the SSD is too high
<LeviM_> TJ-: But yeah, that is the firmware I am missing
<daftykins> Jan\: ok, "dpkg -L awstats" will show you where it installs
<tilpner> daftykins - This is a laptop. Could the cause for the high temperature reading be a dedicated GPU running on high load for some time?
<Jan\> daftykins: ty
<TJ-> LeviM_: get it from here: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/brcm
<daftykins> tilpner: definitely, if the two are close
<daftykins> tilpner: you have a good amount of clearance between the underside and the desk you use it on?
<TJ-> LeviM_: in the cgit web page, to download it, click the "plain" link to the right of the 'blob:' commit ID
<LeviM_> TJ-: My understanding is that I need the 4.4 kernel to even see the device
<LeviM_> (or something)
<TJ-> LeviM_: then put in in /lib/firmware/brcm/
<LeviM_> On Arch I had to install the kernel and the firmware.
<TJ-> OK, well no harm having the firmware ready to roll
<TJ-> if you're dual-booting with Arch you can copy the firmware file from the Arch install
<tilpner> daftykins - I should mention that I'm using the proprietary NVidia drivers, and that I can't properly shut down, restart, suspend, etc. without the NVidia GPU activated.
<LeviM_> The arch is on another machine but same kind.
<Jan\> daftykins: I'm looking for the wwwroot folder but all I see is /usr/share/awstats
<LeviM_> I got SSH working so I could copy it over I guess.
<daftykins> tilpner: if you clear these crash logs, does it happen again?
<TJ-> LeviM_: yes, firmware files are the same whatever the distro/arch
<TJ-> LeviM_: 'arch' as in architecture
<daftykins> Jan\: well the document root on ubuntu 14.04 server+ is /var/www/html/
<LeviM_> Yeah.
<daftykins> (with apache)
<Jan\> daftykins: no no , the awstats www stuff
<tilpner> daftykins - I can't reboot right now, but I'll clear them and see what happens next time. Thank you for your help.
<LeviM_> Do I copy the .ko or just certain files?
<TJ-> LeviM_: for the firmware? just the brcmfmac4350-pcie.bin
<LeviM_> Gotcha.
<TJ-> Ubuntu / udevd looks under /lib/firmware/ so whatever relative path the modinfo reports, is where the file should be
<daftykins> Jan\: does this package not install files so that you can visit a website hosted on the server with /awstats/ to view them?
<regedit> ok please, why the backslash in the nick
<regedit> slashes are a very delicate topic in linux world, you know
<regedit> :p
<Jan\> regedit: to avoid month highlights
<ZeeNoodley> i wanted to make a linux vs windows joke but i won't
<regedit> month highlights?
<aldanon> ZeeNoodley: i don't think i've ever seen one of those disputes here heh
<Jan\> regedit:  yes, as in ... time
<regedit> whut?
<TJ-> Jan\: awstats is installed, its up to you to create a mapping in your web-server's config to use it
<regedit> parse failure
<Jan\> regedit: doesnt your client have a highlight feature ?
<Jan\> TJ-: yes I figured
<Jan\> I just didnt know the dirs
<daftykins> aldanon: that's 'cause it'd be off topic ;) non-support!
<regedit> Jan\: highlighting what? when my nick is mentioned?
<LeviM_> TJ-: In a second I'll link an image of my screen.
<Jan\> regedit: yes
<aldanon> yeap heh
<LeviM_> After a failed boot
<aldanon> bbl
<regedit> Jan\: why do you call that "month" highlights, and what does the backslash do about that
<Jan\> regedit: hello, Jan is also short for January
<k1l_> he doesnt want false highlights in january
<Jan\> see, k1l_ gets it
<regedit> ah
<LeviM_> Is anyone running 16.04? Can they confirm the kernel version?
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Is it possible to extract all the (new) wallpapers from the 16.04/16.10 .iso?
<Jan\> VictoriaXOXO: yes
<VictoriaXOXO> Jan\: And do you know how? ;)
<TJ-> Jan\:  example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13654701/
<TJ-> LeviM_: I'm on 4.2.0-19-lowlatency
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: when they are announced you can get them, yes.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Oops. I meant from 15.04 and 15.10. XD
<Jan\> VictoriaXOXO: use any app that can extract files from iso
<VictoriaXOXO> Jan\: I need examples.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Sometimes I forgot what year it is. :|
<Jan\> VictoriaXOXO: sorry ubuntu and linux are not my main OS
<VictoriaXOXO> Jan\: Oh.
<Jan\> VictoriaXOXO: I use 7-zip
<Jan\> 7-zip can do it
<VictoriaXOXO> Uhhhh!
<VictoriaXOXO> I'll try it.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: honestly: just look on omgubuntu :)
<Jan\> yeah or any wallpaper site
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Jan\: But I like getting things from the source. Aren't uploaded pics often compressed and lossy? :/
<Jan\> VictoriaXOXO: yeah I suppose it depends where you go
<VictoriaXOXO> Jan\: Yeaaah.
<Jan\> VictoriaXOXO:  I like the naked woman on top the ubuntu logo one, but I'm a guy.
<VictoriaXOXO> :|
<VictoriaXOXO> Well, I'm a trap/lumberjack, apparently.
<Jan\> ???
<TJ-> uhoh, here come the Monty Python impersonations!
<VictoriaXOXO> What? Someone called me that once. :P
<daftykins> amongst other things *cough*
<VictoriaXOXO> Behave, draftykins. :o)
#ubuntu 2015-12-04
<LeviM_> TJ-: http://imgur.com/QTNzgKV
<LeviM_> The GuC firmware is the issue I am fairly certain.
<TJ-> LeviM_: OK, busybox shell is due to not finding the root file-system
<TJ-> Where is it?
<LeviM_> On /dev/nvme0n1p3
<TJ-> LeviM_: OK which is a NVME SSD?
<TJ-> so you need to force-include the kernel driver for the nvme into the initrd
<LeviM_> Yes.
<LeviM_> Yeah, that's what I was trying to do with root=
<LeviM_> (earlier)
<LeviM_> I failed.
<TJ-> so it'll need adding to the root file-system's /etc/initramfs-tools/modules file
<LeviM_> But I don't know GRUB at all.
<VictoriaXOXO> Jan\: k1l_: I extracted the .iso with 7-zip. Where would you look for the wallpapers? :)
<TJ-> and then update-initramfs -u -k <version> to build the new /boot/initrd.img-<version> again
<Jan\> VictoriaXOXO: do a search ?
<VictoriaXOXO> Jan\: I am. Finding nothing.
<TJ-> LeviM_: this isn't anything to do with GRUB, it's just a module not included in the initrd.img
<Jan\> for .png or something
<VictoriaXOXO> Jan\: Yeah, I've tried *.png, *.jpg, .png, .jpg, wallpapers, backgrounds.
<Jan\> VictoriaXOXO: try a .png search ??
<LeviM_> So I have i915 in that file
<daftykins> jpeg
<LeviM_> And I have regenerated it
<LeviM_> I think it's actually missing the firmware
<Jan\> VictoriaXOXO: try jpeg like he said
<LeviM_> Look at the image again.
<daftykins> they won't be raw on the ISO :>
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Jan\: Only a "jpeg.mod" file. :o
<LeviM_> I think that is something I can copy over as well, yeah?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: No? Where are they hidden then?
<LeviM_> TJ-: It isn't finding i915/skl_guc_ver4.bin
<Jan\> VictoriaXOXO:  try *.png* etc
<LeviM_> Which does not exist.
<VictoriaXOXO> Jan\: I did, but daftykins said they won't be raw on the .iso file.
<TJ-> LeviM_: you need /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/block/nvme.ko for the root FS to be found.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: did you mean p7zip?
<TJ-> LeviM_: it looks like for some reason the firmware for the i915 module isn't being automatically included, although it should be
<daftykins> or are you *gasp* in Windows?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Well, I just right-clicked and "Extract Here".
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Nope, not in Windows.
<VictoriaXOXO> No more Windows for me.
<daftykins> right but 7zip isn't on Loonix to my knowledge
<VictoriaXOXO> Well, p7zip then.
<VictoriaXOXO> Or whatever "Extract Here" uses?!
<LeviM_> TJ-: Can I just copy this one? :D
<bonzibuddy> gah - on every single ubuntu install I have, the unity/network-manager thing for vpn never works
<bonzibuddy> does anyone know how to fix or at least debug this??
<LeviM_> Actually my working Arch install doesn't have nvme.ko
<k1l_> bonzibuddy: did you installed the needed packages?
<VictoriaXOXO> bonzibuddy: I've had the same problem !many! times and just eventually gave up and had some similiar problems on MATE, but it works now.
<bonzibuddy> I right click -> vpn -> select my vpn (Which worked fine previously) but, no UI comes up, no vpn connection made
<TJ-> LeviM_: the i915 firmware file can be got from https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/i915
<bonzibuddy> k1l_: yeah it was fine and working a few weeks ago
<TJ-> LeviM_: and no, you can't copy over the Arch .ko, the signatures won't match
<UnwantedAngel> how do you kill a task ?
<bonzibuddy> VictoriaXOXO ikr
<bonzibuddy> ill have to just launch it from terminal i suppose
<TJ-> LeviM_: the hardware is so new the firmware isn't included in the 15.10 linux-firmware yet so you have to get them manually
<bonzibuddy> like i have no idea... every single install I have has this problem.  4 different machines
<k1l_> bonzibuddy: what happend then?
<TJ-> LeviM_: is the Arch install using plain AHCI maybe?
<bonzibuddy> @k1l_ I'm wondering if an update clobbered a config or something
<LeviM_> I did build linux-firmware, but I thought only the wireless.
<LeviM_> Maybe I built everything.
<TJ-> bonzibuddy: what kind of VPN is it?
<LeviM_> Can't remember.
<bonzibuddy> TJ- just openvpn.  i administer the server
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: ah you just use product names when you're not sure, ok nevermind (the program could have had a bearing on the result)
<bonzibuddy> it works fine on windows machines
<bonzibuddy> and it _did_ work on all _4_ of my ubuntu boxes
<LeviM_> TJ-: The plain is 404'ing
<TJ-> bonzibuddy: OK, so does "nmcli con up id ...." bring it up ?
<bonzibuddy> and then mysteriously, nope.  UI never launches.  Reboots dont fix it
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Well, it's not that important.
<bonzibuddy> TJ- will try that 1s
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: wallpapers, no... not even vaguely.
<TJ-> LeviM_: that is because, if you look, that entry is a symlink to skl_guc_ver4_3.bin
<bonzibuddy> TJ-: that works
<bonzibuddy> :)
<TJ-> bonzibuddy: OK, so something in the nm-openvpn-gnome GUI then?
<bonzibuddy> but the ui never does! when i right click the network... thing in the upper right > vpn connections > click my vpn, it used to work, no longer does
<TJ-> bonzibuddy: check $HOME/.xsession-errors for clues
<bonzibuddy> TJ-: I assume so - will check that now
<LeviM_> TJ-: I've been working on this for too long, I can tell :D
<LeviM_> Thanks.
<VictoriaXOXO> bonzibuddy: This TJ- gentleman is like a god when it comes to helping, but if he can't help you, just give up. Abandon the Unity ship! :o)
<TJ-> LeviM_: I know the feeling :D
<TJ-> Thanks @ VictoriaXOXO ... I think :p
<VictoriaXOXO> :D
<TJ-> I'd say abandon the Unity ship just because you can :D
<bonzibuddy> TJ-: nothing related to vpn.. just listing some scripts starting up in .xsession-errors
<bonzibuddy> lol I've strayed from unity but everything else works out just as- or even buggier for me
<bonzibuddy> so I just keep coming back
<bonzibuddy> maybe GNOME 2
<TJ-> bonzibuddy: check /var/log/syslog - that's where Network Manager logs everything to, but the GUI is not the service, of course
<bonzibuddy> yeah :/ like a lot of people mus thave this problem right
<bonzibuddy> I get it on new installs, even
<TJ-> bonzibuddy: I use it extensively; never had an issue. maybe it is something in the way you configure it
<bonzibuddy> well anyway, thanks for the nmcli tip :)
<VictoriaXOXO> bonzibuddy: You might not like it, but MATE has treated me really well.
<TJ-> The more eye-candy these various DEs get, the more I want to retreat into a framebuffer console :)
<k1l_> TJ-: iirc you need to set nm to ldebug log first: sudo /usr/lib/NetworkManager/debug-helper.py --nm debug
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: These days, "eye-candy" =/= bloat. :P
<TJ-> k1l_: For the network-manager-openvpn-gnome I'm not sure
<k1l_> ok
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: I find the bloat gets in the way of being effecient most of the time; or it actually regresses usability
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: and TJ-: What does your desktops look like? I'm really curious. :o)
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Yep. I've turned off as much as possible.
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: KDE5, with black background, dark theme, 6 monitors, different application full-screen on each
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: 6 monitors?!
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: I also use LXDE
<VictoriaXOXO> Wow, okay.
 * bonzibuddy feels like a chump with dual monitors
<LeviM_> TJ-: So I put it in /lib/firmware/i915/ and made the symlink
<LeviM_> I rebooted and it had the same issue - do I need to rerun something?
<LeviM_> the initrd stuff?
<aped> Is there a nuitka-specific channel somewhere? Only references I saw were to this chan
<calineedsh20> windows what a piece of shit, am i right
<calineedsh20> don't hurt me pls
<rypervenche> calineedsh20: Language.
<k1l_> calineedsh20: please make sure to read the guidelines and focus on technical ubuntu support in here.
<bazhang> whats the ubuntu support issue calineedsh20
<LeviM_> TJ-: I reran initramfs and it got past that error. On to the next one! :D
<bprompt> !topic | calineedsh20
<ubottu> calineedsh20: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<calineedsh20> sorry guys it was a joke lol
<Jan\> TJ-:  the problem I got with the awstats install is I can't find the awstats.model.conf file
<TJ-> LeviM_: you'll need to do something manually to include the firmware file, I *think*
<bprompt> calineedsh20:   channel is help out folks, not to do OS bashing though, just so you know :)
<LeviM_> Yeah, I found something on an arch board:
<calineedsh20> bprompt: yeah it was a joke. I actually use windows lol. Somebody just linked this irc so I came in here
<LeviM_> "were due to the fact that I loaded nvme as a module instead of compiling it in the kernel. This caused i915 to be loaded in initramfs before the disk was mounted, hence the error that the firmware was not found. The right way to fix this is to recompile the kernel with nvme compiled directly into it"
<TJ-> LeviM_: the way update-initramfs works is it figures out which modules need to be included, then it asks eah module which firmware files it needs, and copies those into the initrd. We had a recent problem with that whereby it only copied in the symlinks but *not* the files they point to - not sure if that bug might be affecting you
<k1l_> calineedsh20: tell that user not to send more trolls to here. if you want to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> LeviM_: that quote makes no sense - i915 (GPU) has ziltch to do with the nvme block device driver
<bprompt> calineedsh20:    ok, we get folks saying things like that here now and then, so, thus, no harm done
<TJ-> LeviM_: during initrd script execution the *only* place it looks for the firmware files, is in the initrd itself
<LeviM_> Gotcha.
<calineedsh20> k1l_: k thanks
<TJ-> LeviM_: to put it simply -initial ram file-system is self-contained
<LeviM_> So now I have it hard-coded to /dev/nvme0n1p3.
<LeviM_> That was all I had to do on arch, but this still failed.
<LeviM_> So it seems there is something I am missing.
<TJ-> LeviM_: is the module now in the initrd ?
<LeviM_> Well... not sure how to check.
<LeviM_> I did rerun the initramfs and it gave no errors.
<TJ-> LeviM_: check with "lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-<VERSION> | grep nvme"
<daftykins> ooh nvme, i smell a new build
<TJ-> LeviM_: or if you're at the initrd's busybox shell, do "find /lib -name 'nvme*"
<TJ-> daftykins: VERY new; lots of missing hardware/firmware support
<daftykins> LeviM_: may i ask which drive? is it a skylake build?
<LeviM_> It's the XPS 13 (9350)
<LeviM_> Yes, a Skylake build.
<daftykins> ah my dream laptop
<daftykins> :)
<LeviM_> Well don't buy it yet.
<daftykins> it's ok, i don't run Linux on the desktop :)
<LeviM_> At least wait for kernel 4.4 to hit in a distro somewhere :D
 * daftykins ducks
<LeviM_> Actually, alternatively just get a new wireless card :D
<k1l_> dell got a department  making ubuntu run on xps
<LeviM_> Correct, but not for this machine. Yet.
<ikonia> I wouldn't be surprised if 4.4 was made table within the next 14 days
<ikonia> and all this problem will be behind you with 1 command
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Why are there !two! steps of encryption in the installer? What happens if I use set up FDE in the first step, but then in the next step don't set up home folder encryption. Is my home folder still being encrypted by the first step or what? :/
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: FDE protects the disk when the system is powered off; ecryptfs home directory encryption protects your user files when you're not logged in
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Uhhhhh... ohhhhhhh...
<TJ-> I'm sure we've been here before, or I have deja-vu
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: No, I'm pretty sure I've asked this before. :P
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: But forgot the answer.
<TJ-> I'm sure you have too :D
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: So, if the police raids my home when the PC is powered off, all my files, including the home folder, is safe?
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: assuming you've used a complex passphrase and can withstand the torture to make you reveal it
<daftykins> yep 'cause they don't care what your cat looks like
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Haha. :D
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Dude. I do actually have some sensitive stuff. :|
<TJ-> I'm not sure which cat daftykins was referring to
<VictoriaXOXO> Oh, no.
<TJ-> probably the pet kind, not the Lioness kind
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: whatever you say :)
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: I think my passphrase is like... 73 characters long. Why would someone choose to encrypt only the home folder instead of FDE?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: your data is that safe that if something goes wrong all data is safe forever. keep that in mind.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Yeah, I know. Gulp.
<zykotick9> VictoriaXOXO: you might be interested in the note in the 2nd section on this page http://libreboot.org/docs/gnulinux/encrypted_trisquel.html
<k1l_> for beginners diffucult setups like lvm or encryption just add layers that make it harder to restore after a user error.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Well, the most important stuff is backed up on a fully encrypted USB stick that is hidden.
<VictoriaXOXO> zykotick9: Hold on. Will read.
<TJ-> hmmm, looks like an openssl update is on the way
<k1l_> and VictoriaXOXO for future reference: before you come asking the same stuff every 2nd week there is a wiki and helppages on ubuntu.com. you can read there for starters
<daftykins> flash drives are not viable backup media
<VictoriaXOXO> zykotick9: Are you talking about this? "when the installer asks you to set up encryption (ecryptfs) for your home directory, select 'Yes' if you want to: LUKS is already secure and performs well. Having ecryptfs on top of it will add noticeable performance penalty, for little security gain in most use cases. This is therefore optional, and not recommended. Choose 'no'."
<zykotick9> VictoriaXOXO: yup.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Yes, I know. *ashamed* But I never find any answers!
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: i just hope you're getting good grades in this homework
<VictoriaXOXO> zykotick9: Got it. Thanks.
<vacho> hello guys
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: :P
<daftykins> hi
<vacho> I want to compress everything in a folder including all hidden files and sub directories, what command does this?
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: I'd disagree with that recommendation. LUKS and ecryptfs are designed for entirely differently threat models
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Well, it's just information right now, because I've already had FDE for weeks. Just interesting. :)
<Natsu> buenas noches quien anda por aqui?
<k1l_> !es | Natsu
<ubottu> Natsu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TJ-> vacho: for the current directory: "tar -czf ../archive.tar.gz  . "
<vacho> TJ-: I just realized I want to exclude the folder .git
<vacho> folder I want to compress is called paas, inside it is a folder called .git I want to exclude
<k1l_> having to use tar i always feel reminded to this: https://xkcd.com/1168/ :)
<TJ-> vacho: for the current directory: "tar --exclude=.git  -czf ../archive.tar.gz  . " (I think)
<Natsu> thank estoy alli pero nadie habla jejeje
<vacho> ok thx TJ-
<Loke-ion> so pressed suspend, won't suspend goes to lock screen and nothing else works as in reboot, shutdown
<Loke-ion> /sbin/reboot says failed to start reboot.target: Transcation is destructive
<Gallomimia> suggest you use shutdown -r now
<Loke-ion> same error
<whitenoise_> hey guys, i was wondering if someone could help me with an ASLR question
<whitenoise_> my randomize_va_space is set to 2, which means it should have full randomization
<whitenoise_> however, this program when I run it: http://pastebin.com/QV5fUn17 does not randomize the location of strcpy or printf
<whitenoise_> between runs you can see the memory address remains the same. shouldn't it randomize that?
<daftykins> this is not a dev channel
<Gallomimia> whitenoise_: it looks like you probably want ##assembly or something
<whitenoise_> it's not really a dev question
<Gallomimia> yes it is.
<whitenoise_> but I think the problem is that the @plt is not the address of the method call.
<Natsu> I need some guidance or assistance in Spanish please, I have reviewed all internet and got Lubuntu'm starting to a somewhat old laptop.
<Gallomimia> !ot | whitenoise_
<ubottu> whitenoise_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<whitenoise_> it's an OS-doing-addressing question
<daftykins> whitenoise_: my friendly suggestion is to not fight it, but message the freenode bot 'alis' for a more relevant channel.
<TJ-> whitenoise_: did you link with -fPIE option?
<bazhang> !es | Natsu
<ubottu> Natsu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Natsu> That is empty
<Natsu> :(
<Gallomimia> aw :(
<bazhang> it has 47 users Natsu
<reg3x> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install ubuntu 15.10 on a NVMe ssd drive and I got an error installing the bootloader
<reg3x> is this the right channel to get a friendly hand that could help me ?
<TJ-> reg3x: Yes, tell us more about the specific error
<reg3x> "Bootloader install failed"
<TJ-> reg3x: is this the Ubuntu Desktop installer?
<reg3x> I got windows 10 installed on my NVMe ssd . then I ran the 15.10 installation
<reg3x> yes Ubuntu Desktop through a PenDrive
<TJ-> reg3x did the installer boot in UEFI mode?
<reg3x> I'm having some options to choose and I don't know which one is the right
<VictoriaXOXO> GTG! See you all later.
<reg3x> the installer is asking me for the right  device to install the bootloader
<TJ-> reg3x: did you do the "Try Ubuntu" method ?
<reg3x> TJ-: I don't know if it boot in UEFI mode
<reg3x> yes TJ-
<TJ-> reg3x: good :) OK, start a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T I think) so you have a shell prompt
<LeviM_> TJ-: My biggest source of confusion is why it boots on 4.2 but not 4.4...
<LeviM_> Why can't it find the drive/
<reg3x> I'm being asked between 4 devices to install the bootloader on
<LeviM_> :(
<reg3x> ok TJ-
<reg3x> TJ-:  im already on a terminal
<TJ-> reg3x: then do "ls -l /sys/firmware/efi/" and tell me if you see several entries reported
<TJ-> LeviM_: without it being in front of me it is hard to guess about that, but as I said earlier, 4.4 RC3 is still early
<reg3x> TJ-:  theres not such efi directory
<TJ-> reg3x: OK, that explains it. The USB boot was Legacy BIOS, not UEFI mode. Windows 10 is almost certainly installed to boot in UEFI mode. Therefore, the GRUB bootloader installation fails because it is trying to install for BIOS mode/disk layout, but can't. You need to reboot the installer and at the PC's manual boot menu, ensure you select the EFI boot mode for the USB device, not the BIOS
<reg3x> TJ-:  running "sudo fdisk -l" I could see 2 NTFS partitions 1 Extended 1 Linux and 1 Linux swap
<TJ-> reg3x: usually the USB device will be listed twice, once for EFI mode and another for BIOS mode, but the entries may not be entirely clear as to which is which mode
<TJ-> reg3x: can you do "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<reg3x> TJ-:  thats right . I chose the BIOS mode i believe cause i didnt know what EFI was
<reg3x> should I reboot and restart the whole instalation ?
<TJ-> reg3x: show us the termbin paste result first
<reg3x> Done TJ-
<TJ-> reg3x: tell us the URL
<reg3x> http://termbin.com/fvdj
<whitenoise_> TJ-: I did. I am going to go ask in the ubuntu-security channel. My randomize_va_space is set to 2, and I used -fPIE
<whitenoise_> and I verified the actual system call addresses aren't changing
<TJ-> whitenoise_: that does seem weird
<whitenoise_> here is a better paste: http://pastebin.com/xSZH6C54
<whitenoise_> that seems like Ubuntu isn't working properly
<reg3x> TJ-:  should I reboot and go to my bios and select the other option for the USB drive and reinstall ?
<whitenoise_> i'll go tag a security folk and see if I'm doing something wrong in my test case
<TJ-> reg3x: I think you need to; that parted output suggests the PC has an NTFS EFI System Partition as partition #1. That's not a good sign; EFI-SP should be FAT, and it might cause problems for Linux/GRUB
<reg3x> ok TJ- I'm worried I could loose the data on my window partition?
<reg3x> TJ-: I have the option "Continue without a bootloader" "cancel the installation"
<reg3x> TJ-: so maybe I'll try to "continue without a bootloader" and then go into my bios and choose the other option for my usb drive , right ? something with EFI on it
<TJ-> reg3x: yes, that sounds good
<TJ-> reg3x: you won't over-write Windows unless you choose to do so :)
<reg3x> TJ-: thanks man, great support. I gonna try to do that just now
<reg3x> TJ-: heheh you're right
<UnwantedAngel> hello, it s me. iv been trying to connect to my ubuntu vnc server from a win7 machine. but it doesnt work. the ip are good. but i can t connect to any vnc server
<TJ-> whitenoise_: you *did* disable gdb's disable-randomization, didn't you?
<UnwantedAngel> what should i do ?
<UnwantedAngel> nevermind it works now :)
<reg3x> TJ-:  booting my pendrive at UEFI option I can only see like a terminal "grub>" and thats it.  is my pendrive defective ?
<reg3x> TJ-: I mean the whole screen is a terminal and it says "GNU GRUB version 2.02beta2-29"
<TJ-> reg3x: hmmm, I think you have a very-new PC hardware chipset that might be itnroducing unexpected issues
<TJ-> reg3x: Oh, no, that's fine! That's the GRUB menu you get when it boots in EFI mode, sorry!
<TJ-> reg3x: make your selection and continue
<reg3x> TJ-:  thats right. it's a skylake i7 6700k and new stuff
<reg3x> TJ-: but I dont see selection options I just see a prompt
<TJ-> reg3x: you'll need to totally reinstall, overwrite what the previous installer run did, but you'll be fine now
<TJ-> really? no menu?
<reg3x> TJ-:  is like expecting me to write commands
<reg3x> TJ-:  no menu, just a prompt like : "grub> _"
<TJ-> hmmm, that means it failed to find the grub.cfg which defines the menu
<reg3x> TJ-: I also have a dvd version . should I try the DVD installation ?
<TJ-> before you do: type "ls" do you see several devices of the form (hdX,gptY)
<Techno568> Is Xbuntu a lightweight os?
<daftykins> yes
<Techno568> Really?
<UnwantedAngel> Really ?
<daftykins> in modern terms, yeah.
<daftykins> not as much as Lubuntu, but it's less ugly, in my personal opinion
<Techno568> I was always told that Xbuntu was Gnome-like and very heavy weight. I wanted to check.
<Techno568> Me too daftykins.
<reg3x> TJ-:  (hd0,msdos1),  (hd1,msdos6) , (hd1,msdos5), (hd1,msdos2), (hd1,msdos1)
<daftykins> Techno568: what's the spec of the target system you have in mind?
<UnwantedAngel> Is it difficult to find people for an open source project ?
<reg3x> TJ-: I also see others like (memdisk) (hd0) (hd1)
<daftykins> !ot | UnwantedAngel
<ubottu> UnwantedAngel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<UnwantedAngel> oops ok
<TJ-> reg3x: OK, so the USB device should be hd0, try "ls (hd0,msdos1)/" do you see any dirs/files listed?
<Techno568> Idk daftykins. It is an Intel Pentium and it used to run Win XP. I have ubuntu right now, but it doesnt work well.
<reg3x> TJ-: I get error: unknown filesystem
<TJ-> reg3x: well that is weird! It looks like the USB ISO image has an NTFS file-system too
<daftykins> Techno568: are you typing from ubuntu? "grep -i model /proc/cpuinfo"
<reg3x> TJ-: perhaps I should go directly with the DVD installation and cross fingers that through DVD i wont get any UEFI issues
<Techno568> No daftykins.
<daftykins> Techno568: what, then?
<reg3x> TJ-: I created the pendrive from Windows through a tool called pendrivelinux  downloaded on my windows
<TJ-> reg3x: it's worth a try. I'm concerned as to why you're seeing an apparently NTFS file-system on the USB, it should be FAT
<TJ-> reg3x: Ahhhh!!
<reg3x> TJ-:  was that the issue ?
<TJ-> reg3x: generally the best tools are the ones that literally copy the ISO image byte-for-byte onto the USB, fromt hefirst sector to the last
<TJ-> reg3x: Yes, I'd think very likely so
<reg3x> TJ-:  im relief now that we know
<TJ-> daftykins: can you help reg3x here with a Windows tool suggestion for writing the ISO to USB
<Techno568> Chrome OS daftykins.
<ryao-phone> Cygwin
<reg3x> TJ-: I'm sure the ideal way to create that bootable pendrive was not using that windows tool
<ryao-phone> If this is a Ubuntu ISO, use dd.
<TJ-> reg3x: you should try the DVD but daftykins can tell you better than me about using Windows tools
<eletious> Hey guys
<daftykins> oh hi, EFI or legacy boot USB prep?
<reg3x> TJ-: right now I have a DVD on my hand . and to be honest I hope this was just the first and last time to use a Windows tool to create a linux bootable pendrive.. :P
<Ubuntu2330> Can someone help me configure my firewall to allow Prey to work? I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Ubuntu 14
<TJ-> daftykins: EFI, reg3x just needs a tool that writes the raw ISO to the USB
<TJ-> reg3x: use the DVD now, but you'll know if you ever need to do it again
<daftykins> reg3x: format the flash drive by hand as FAT32, from Windows, then just extract the ISO contents using winRAR or 7zip to the drive
<reg3x> TJ-:  daftykins anyway it would be helpful to know what tool can do that on windows (raw copy of an ISO)
<daftykins> you don't need to for EFI boot
<eletious> I'm trying to install neep fonts and I can't seem to get it to work... I installed the appropriate package, ran dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<eletious> Nothing's adding it to any of my menus
<eletious> Do you guys have any suggestions?  Or am I just to never use bitmap fonts
<reg3x> daftykins: TJ- it would be really great if you guys could elevate those instructions into the ubuntu site, so people do that instead of pendrivelinux windows app
<daftykins> reg3x: is that ok? for general purpose use, such as for legacy boot, i would say rufus or UUI from pendrivelinux.com
<daftykins> reg3x: YUMI or UUI? both have worked fine for me, i have no idea how you could've gone wrong
<TJ-> reg3x: I think the ubuntu wiki/help has got so large we've lost the ability to control it :D
<reg3x> daftykins: to be honest im not quite sure which of those apps I used
<reg3x> daftykins: I would have to look
<Bashing-om> Techno568: Food for thought : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/ .
<daftykins> TJ-: it's sentient!
<TJ-> it's summat :p
<reg3x> TJ-: I'm geeting also 2 options for my DVD,  an UEFI option an a non-UEFI.. which one should I use? may I ask why I'm getting 2 options?
<TJ-> reg3x: UEFI
<reg3x> TJ-: what is all this UEFI stuff? this is my first time using a BIOS like this
<TJ-> reg3x: because the ISOs are built to be hybrid bootable - BIOS or UEFI mode, and hard-disk or ISO9660
<eletious> reg3x, you get both options because your computer plays nice and supports both old and new formats!
<reg3x> oh ic
<TJ-> reg3x: UEFI Unified Extensible Firmware Interface. Replaces BIOS (Basic Input Output System)
<reg3x> eletious: :) is a new desktop mine was soooo old and finally I decided to have a new one.  this is my first time with such BIOS
<eletious> reg3x, UEFI is neato stuff!  It's a lot faster too :)
<eletious> So anybody have any idea about that font issue?
<reg3x> eletious: awesome. and the mouse support and all that graphical interfase..
<eletious> reg3x, OH MY GOD YES
<daftykins> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TJ-> reg3x: that isn't anything to do with UEFI ... it's a GUI layer on top
<reg3x> ok TJ-
<reg3x> TJ-: the DVD installation is like freezed on "[0.059945 Ignoring BGRT: invalid status 0 (expected 1)]"  I wonder if it has to do with the optical device failing..
<reg3x> TJ-: I'm at the same time formating my pendrive into FAT, and then do the whole ISO extraction the right way
<TJ-> reg3x: that line is reporting a system ACPI BGRT table error
<reg3x> TJ-: what could be the cause?
<TJ-> bug in the firmware; BGRT == Boottime Graphics Resource Table
<reg3x> ok TJ-
<TJ-> reg3x: that shouldn't be the cause of the freeze though
<reg3x> TJ-: was the first line I got on my screen and I hear a noise in the DVD unit like trying to read over and over
<TJ-> reg3x: the kernel is just letting you know it is ignoring the BGRT
<TJ-> reg3x: faulty DVD? faulty image on DVD? faulty DVD-drive?
<reg3x> TJ-:  ok I'll asume it is then the optical drive not behaving well.. it is an external blueray burner
<Techno568> What are other ubuntu IRC channels?
<TJ-> reg3x: time to re-write that USB key correctly
<reg3x> TJ-:  yes sir, on my way!
<k1l_> Techno568: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<reg3x> TJ-:  I have an old laptop with manjaro ... so I'll use it to create the bootable pendrive
<TJ-> reg3x: good luck with it, I'm off to bed :)
<reg3x> ok TJ- I'll feel then alone in this . wish me luck
<Techno568> how do you do the ubottu cookie thing?
<k1l_> !cookie | Techno568
<ubottu> Techno568: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> only volunteers can feed TJ
<Techno568> !cookie | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<alazyworkaholic> Hello, I´m stuck in a login-loop and trying to make sense of some error messages. During boot, this appears: <<< [      6.305583] systemd[1]: Failed to start Load Kernel Modules. [FAILED] Failed to start Load Kernel Modules. See 'systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service'for details >>> The result of that is here: http://pastebin.com/W79Sckf2
<eletious> Okay, I figured it out!
<alazyworkaholic> Anyone here understand systemd & kernel modules?
<eletious> Can somebody please, PLEASE talk to canonical about making bitmap font settings a little bit easier to use?  I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be easy to tweak :P
<bazhang> eletious, thats nothing to do with canonical, file a bug report
<bazhang> !bugs | eletious
<ubottu> eletious: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bazhang> wishlist it eletious
<eletious> bazhang: I will!  Thanks :)
<bazhang> welcome
<eletious> Though at this point I wonder if it's more a Debian issue...
<bazhang> doubtful
<eletious> I read awhile back that Debian's settings are similarly awful
<eletious> that was ages ago, mind, back when i tried using Neep the first time :)
<jfive> hello!
<linman32> hi, i accidentally (and bizarrely) turned on a screen zoom app of some sort. does anyone know how to disable this?
<Techno568> linman32 esc?
<jfive> linman32: sounds like screen magnifier
<linman32> didn't work. i can still use computer
<jfive> linman32: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786327
<jfive> ^ linman32: "The only way I've found to get rid of this is to either log out and log back in, or just Ctrl+Alt+Backspace."
<Techno568> !cookie | jfive
<ubottu> jfive: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jfive> i give all my cookies to my browser ;)
<jfive> question, good folks! are there any ubuntu packages for php 7 yet?
<Techno568> lol jfive
<jfive> Techno568: :)
<jfive> i guess i need to give php7 more time :)
<linman32> jfive: thanks. going to try the logout/login method (ctrl+alt+backspace didn't work but probably b/c my key mappings are changed up)
<Guest41920> http://darkoceansirc.forumotion.com/forum
<jfive> linman32: ahh, yeah, tbh it's been quite some time since i've used a desktop ubuntu so im sorry i can't be more help
<jfive> i mostly just use ubuntu for servers these days (though i miss my linux desktops very much hehe)
<linman32> thx
<jfive> np
<jullbull>  /msg nickserv register 141514aarada321 printdisneyland@gmail.com
<jfive> perhaps i should ask about the php packages over in #php heh
<jfive> jullbull: woops!
<jullbull> haha
<jfive> jullbull: btw, beautiful password, love the technique :)
<jullbull> :)
<jullbull> thanks
<jfive> hehe
<jfive> hrm
<jullbull> im change password
<jullbull> so dont try use my nick :D
<jfive> jullbull: wasn't planning to hahaha, but okay np
<jfive> damn so seriously, noone else in #ubuntu is excited about php 7?!
<jfive> hehe
<MannyLNJ> Help please. I tried to update a system via a SSH shell. Something messed up and it didn't come back online. Now it says "The system network services are not compatiable with this version"
<cyber> @MannyLNJ what version were you on and what version were you going to?
<MannyLNJ> I was on 14.04.1 and went to 14.04.3
<cyber> hrm.. maybe try: gksu service network-manager start
<k1l_> what? no
<cyber> sudo*
<MannyLNJ> cyber, that brought up my wireless connections but doesn't show wired
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: what is the os you are using right now?
<FragUPlenty> anyone know how to install an updated version of libvorbis
<FragUPlenty> on ubuntu
<FragUPlenty> I want to run Dhewm 3 but libvorbis apparently causes a crash
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, I am on a Windows 10 system with the Ubuntu Linux ToshSatUbuntu 3.19.0-37-generic #42~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 23 15:13:51 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MannyLNJ>  next to me
<cyber> Go into settings, startup items. Add an entry with the following command:
<cyber> gksu service network-manager start
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: where do you get that error exactly? on the server or on the clien?
<k1l_> t*
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: and where is the issue now? when connecting from the windows to the ubuntu with ssh?
<cyber> (thats what I found with a google search of the same issue. It sounds like it works for most who have had the issue)
<k1l_> cyber: why that?
<cyber> see above (I googled his error message and thats the result I got). To be honest I don't know the technical "why" other than it sounds like his network services aren't starting up now. This command basically, from what I understand, forces them to start.
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: try a "sudo apt-get --reinstall install network-manager"
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, the issue now is when I reboot the Ubuntu system the network won't come up and when I log in I get the error "The system network services are not compatiable with this version" I just rebooted and I have the same issue as before.
<mASTERSHAkE> hey guys its me again with another problem =(
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, trying the reinstall
<deadmund> <mASTERSHAkE> What's the problem?
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: do you have a network connection on that ubuntu machine now?
<mASTERSHAkE> im trying to install OTR for Pidgin on xubuntu 14.04
<goddard> how can i change the max resolution?
<mASTERSHAkE> sounds easy, right? wrong.
<goddard> for the entire system?
<goddard> lightdm and everything
<mASTERSHAkE> allow me to begin
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: it sounds like there has gone something wrong with the updates.
<cyber> kil_ couldn't he run "sudo service network-manager start" to manually start it
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, If I do at a XTERM the command that cyber suggested it brings up my wireless connectons only
<k1l_> cyber: yes
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: do that, then run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<MannyLNJ> cyber, and k1l_ I am watching the reboot now. I get the Ubuntu screen with the . . . . . that change color
<mASTERSHAkE> basically i need a version of libcrypt that i cant apt-get
<FragUPlenty> anyone updating lib vorbis
<MannyLNJ> k1l_ and cyber now it says waiting for network configuration
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: if there are no errors then try the "sudo apt-get --reinstall install network-manager"
<mASTERSHAkE> and im trying to compile libcrypt-1.6.4 as we speak but it says it needs libgpg-error
<mASTERSHAkE> and i cant aptget that either
<MannyLNJ> k1l_ alrady tried the "sudo apt-get --reinstall install network-manager"
<MannyLNJ> Still waiting for network confiuration
<mASTERSHAkE> oh wow
<cyber> mASTERSHAke, have you tried finding a ppa / repo with those packages?
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, and cyber and no network on restart.  I logged in and issued that sudo command to bring up network manager and I can manually get a wireless connection
<mASTERSHAkE> MannyLNJ:  at least i did manage to lose my network manager. i feel better now that i have come here.
<goddard> tty terminals are unreadable
<goddard> and lightdm is the wrong resolution?
<goddard> how can i change it?
<cyber> MannyLNJ, did your install get interrupted ?
<cyber> you could try: sudo apt-get install -f
<deadmund> goddard: what driver are you using?
<MannyLNJ> cyber, I thought the install finished and I did a shutdown -r 5 for the reboot
<goddard> deadmund: nvidia
<MannyLNJ> cyber, apt-get install -f didn't do anything.
<cyber> MannyLNJ, This is the ask.ubuntu page I found when searching your issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/129436/restarted-computer-during-update-the-system-network-service-is-not-compatible
<cyber> that has a couple more options
<FragUPlenty> is there any way for me to install libvorbis 1.3.5 on ubuntu 15.10
<MannyLNJ> cyber, checking that out
<k1l_> FragUPlenty: even in the 16.04 alpha its not 1.3.5.
<FragUPlenty> what about libvorbis 1.3.4-3
<FragUPlenty> there is a bug in both wesnoth and dhewm 3 that makes them impossible to run
<MrCeeIII> can anyone help me with uninstalling a program
<k1l_> FragUPlenty: see https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<Techspectre> Pretty often lately I've been having to restart my machine because opening random applications causes the screen arrangement to reset and one of the monitors sets to 800x600. I have no idea why it does this, it can be caused by anything from Steam to the Ubuntu Software Center. Thoughts?
<cyber> MannyLNJ, take a look at Hamy's response to the question on that page I sent. He links to here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/220377/why-doesnt-network-manager-start-at-boot
<MannyLNJ> cyber, Fixed! I had entries for OpenVPN set to Auto I guess I have a problem there that I need to solve . I took out the entries in network/interfaces and it is now booting normaly
<cyber> awesome!
<MrCeeIII> i want to uninstall wow and blizzard battle net how do i do it?
<cyber> MannyLNJ, glad you got it sorted
<FragUPlenty> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=782831
<ubottu> Debian bug 782831 in libvorbis-dev "libvorbis: use of non-initialized variable leads to SIGSEV in dhewm3" [Important,Fixed]
<mASTERSHAkE> how do i compile a file from source when its all .c files?
<FragUPlenty> not fixed still broken
<MrCeeIII>  i want to uninstall wow and blizzard battle net how do i do it?
<mASTERSHAkE> MrCeeIII: sudo apt remove (name of file)
<k1l_> MrCeeIII: they are installed in wine, right? so run the uninstalled in wine
<mASTERSHAkE> oh
<mASTERSHAkE> yeah
<mASTERSHAkE> didnt know u used wine, so yeah just run the uninstall in wine.
<Techspectre> I think Wine gives you a dialog that lets you remove software too
<goddard> why does your tty and lightdm get the resolution set while running Unity?
<goddard> doesn't*
<MrCeeIII> how do i open wine
<somsip> MrCeeIII: corkscrew?
<k1l_> MrCeeIII: how did you install the game?
<Techspectre> MrCeeIII, just search in the unity dash panel for 'wine' and it should show you something like 'Uninstall Wine Software'
<somsip> MrCeeIII: usually it's in your path - wine ./wine/device_c/Program Files/SomeGame/binary.exe
<MrCeeIII> somebody told me how as i dont know sh_t bout linux
<k1l_> MrCeeIII: its nearly the same way like you do it on windows. so dont just play the dumb one but use your brain.
<MrCeeIII> im clicking th wine icon and nothing is happeneing
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, and cyber I don't suppose either of you have experience setting up OpenVPN?
<MrCeeIII> if i use the sudo apt how do i know what the file name is to uninstall
<Techspectre> You can't use apt to remove wine software
<k1l_> MrCeeIII: that doesnt work for windows games that were installed in wine
<Trinity> what drivers should I be using?
<Trinity> for graphics?
<Trinity> the most recent, proprietary? tested proprietary?
<Trinity> I know proprietary should have better fps than open source
<MrCeeIII> ok so if that dont work then what?
<Trinity> but will different versions of the graphics
<Techspectre> Trinity, are you on Nvidia?
<Trinity> Techspectre, yes
<k1l_> MrCeeIII: what about you start using wine uninstaller like told several times before?
<Guest89947> I know this is off topic but does anybody know if they have showers on airplanes yet or if there is any flights that take longer then a day direct or can we reach any point in the world in a commerical plane with a day or less?
<MrCeeIII> i dont see where the uninstaller is!!!!@E#!@#!@$!@$
<k1l_> !ot | Guest89947
<ubottu> Guest89947: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MannyLNJ> My apoligies, I was incorrect abut the editing of network/interfaces working, my wired adapter is still MIA
<Techspectre> Trinity, by default Ubuntu uses the Nouveau driver for Nvidia cards but its performance is very sluggish. Use the Nvidia proprietary & tested drivers, things will speed up
<k1l_> MrCeeIII: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-9893ae50079ca7a959258f0bc9a17aaf2e69b391
<k1l_> MrCeeIII: for more help on wine ask the #winehq guys
<k1l_> MrCeeIII: maybe they can spoonfeed you
<MrCeeIII> how can i post a picture
<Techspectre> MrCeeIII, are those games the only things you have installed with Wine?
<MrCeeIII> http://imgur.com/ajdXWF8
<MrCeeIII> so do i unistall the whole wine program altogether?
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, So lscpi sees me network card as 0e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02) but I can't get the interface to come up
<MannyLNJ> MrCeeIII, you want to remove an application that you installed in WINE?
<MrCeeIII> <MannyLNJ> yes
<MannyLNJ> MrCeeIII, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/101064/uninstall-a-program-installed-with-wine
<Techspectre> MrCeeIII, if the only things you have installed with Wine are those games you are trying to uninstall, you can run sudo rm ~/.wine
<MrCeeIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13658481/
<lbnx_> hello
<lbnx_> hi
<k1l_> MrCeeIII: "rm -rf ~/.wine"
<Techspectre> Oh right I forgot you'd need the argument
<k1l_> and no sudo in your own home
<Techspectre> Good call
<lbnx_> 有人吗
<k1l_> !cn | lbnx_
<ubottu> lbnx_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ryao-phone> I think he asked if there are people here.
<ryao-phone> Chinese is hard to read. :/
<Techspectre> Pretty often lately I've been having to restart my machine because opening random applications causes the screen arrangement to reset and one of the monitors sets to 800x600. I have no idea why it does this, it can be caused by anything from Steam to the Ubuntu Software Center. Thoughts?
<MannyLNJ> I need help getting eth0 to come up on restart
<routed> oh
<routed> it just forwards me back here, im slow
<Tahr-user> Hi - why can linux not match windows in terms of battery life ? To me this is a major reason to not use linux and a barrier to convincing others to use linux....
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | Tahr-user check this
<ubottu> Tahr-user check this: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.66-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 76 kB, installed size 415 kB
<Tahr-user> lotuspsychje, Thanks for the info, but is there a reason for better battery life not being the default ? I mean linux OS's are almost always lighter....
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: also ubuntu doesnt use screensaver by default, to save screen
<k1l_> Tahr-user: tell the hardware makers to make proper linux drivers to support the stuff that they make other than the standard is.
<Tahr-user> lotuspsychje, But even if that is turned on I suspect that windows would win...
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: the end user is also responsible for his own system
<k1l_> Tahr-user: there is very good supported hardware like the stuff the linux developers like to use :)
<Tahr-user> k1l_, is there nothing the linux community can do to improve this ? Because the manufacturers have no reason to help us....
<Blaster> When will the newly released PHP 7.0.0 be in the official repos?
<k1l_> Tahr-user: they are doing a lot. most drivers you use are made by volunteers since the drivers the comanies give out (if they even do) are not well made
<Tahr-user> lotuspsychje, That mindset is what prevents linux from going mainstream I think... people want to use the computer... not spend hours configuring it....
<k1l_> Blaster: never
<Tahr-user> k1l_, And I thank them... but, in my opinion this should be a (the ??) priority.....
<Blaster> k1l_: why?
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: by disabling easy stuff, you can reduce battery life also
<k1l_> Blaster: no, but think about, when was php7 released? how many hours away? and keep in mind that old releases dont get version bumps. so for the LTS that might come to backports some time
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<k1l_> Tahr-user: its not an easy task to do driver stuff.
<Tahr-user> lotuspsychje, true.... but I think that I would have difficulty convincing my friends to sacrifice an hour of battery life just to use linux....
<k1l_> Tahr-user: on my thinkpad batterylife is great. so you need to take a look on what device you chose
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: like k1l_ its very hardware related aswell, your friends might have other, better hardware
<Blaster> k1l_: I don't understand. It's not hours away it's already released.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Blaster
<ubottu> Blaster: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Tahr-user> k1l_, I mean, as a general rule battery life in Linux is worse... and if it generally true, it prevents mainstream adoption...
<k1l_> Tahr-user: and most power cosuming stuff like video cards have closed drivers so you cant just improve them. you need to rewrite the whole stuff with reverse engeneering.
<Blaster> Will I be able to find a PPA for it sometime soon? Is there  way to search for that?
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: its your system, if you wanna try it install it at own risk?
<k1l_> Blaster: its not even 24hours released
<k1l_> Tahr-user: then pay developers to improve that :/
<Tahr-user> k1l_, Hmmmm - but it seems to me that linux has been able to do everything else (Aside some wifi issues...)
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: please dont talk in general like that, battery life here is great
<Tahr-user> lotuspsychje, Better than with windows ?
<k1l_> Tahr-user: because everything else is open source. so improving a open source program is an easy one in comparison to reverse engeneer nvidia optimus.
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: works just the same for my netbook
<Tahr-user> lotuspsychje, It's not just me - it is fairly widely acknowledged....
<Tahr-user> lotuspsychje, Did you have to do a lot of reconfiguring (kudos if you know how...)
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: no, everything default here
<k1l_> Tahr-user: and then you have parts of the linux community that says: dont use closed source drivers at all. so you see. that is not that easy as "just improve that"
<Tahr-user> lotuspsychje, Cool ! What hardware ?
<Tahr-user> k1l_, Hmmm.
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: acer aspire one
<Tahr-user> lotuspsychje, What year ?
<Tahr-user> lotuspsychje, specs...
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: lets not get into hardware details here
<k1l_> Tahr-user: as a rule of thumb: use that hardware that is used by the linux developers then you have good supported hardware. if you buy cheap shiny plastic stuff,. ...
<mASTERSHAkE> hey guys i got this weird message when trying to configure something from source, "configure: error: libgpg-error is needed."
<mASTERSHAkE> "
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: how about you focus on your system?
<lotuspsychje> mASTERSHAkE: what are you compiling exactly?
<k1l_> mASTERSHAkE: why dont you just install pidgin-otr ?
<Blaster> is there a multi-core alternative for make?
<Tahr-user> lotuspsychje, Well, to be honest, I don't really care about losing an hour of battery. But I also like to spread linux around, and I'd have a hard time justifying this to people who value battery life.
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: try that laptop-mode-tools
<lotuspsychje> Tahr-user: easy and gui
<k1l_> Blaster: see "man make" for -j
<mASTERSHAkE> lotuspsychje: im attempting to ./configure libgcrypt1.6.4
<mASTERSHAkE> and k1l_, im using the pre installed vesion of pidgin that comes with xubuntu 14.04
<Tahr-user> k1l_, I think that the miracle of linux is precisely that it can (usually) work on almost all hardware. But that is a very subjective opinion I know. I think that the best thing about linux is that it is open and that it can ressurect old hardward.
<Tahr-user> lotuspsychje, Thanks for the info.
<k1l_> !info pidgin-otr trusty | mASTERSHAkE
<ubottu> mASTERSHAkE: pidgin-otr (source: pidgin-otr): Off-the-Record Messaging plugin for Pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0-2 (trusty), package size 96 kB, installed size 583 kB
<Blaster> k1l_: I mean something that can utilize more than 1 core when running a single make.
<lotuspsychje> mASTERSHAkE: also apt-cache showing libgcrypt packages in repos
<mASTERSHAkE> i dont understand :(
<k1l_> Blaster: read about make -j
<mASTERSHAkE> i understand your english but i dont get what your saying lol
<k1l_> mASTERSHAkE: you said you wanted pidgin with otr support?
<mASTERSHAkE> k1l_: yes
<k1l_> mASTERSHAkE: ubuntu ships a package for that. no need to compile stuff
<k1l_> mASTERSHAkE: "sudo apt-get install pidgin-otr"
<Blaster> k1l_ : I did it says it's for running simultaneous jobs, how can I leverage that for a single build process?
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: are you on 64bit ubuntu?
<mASTERSHAkE> lol
<mASTERSHAkE> lolll
<Blaster> lotuspsychje: yep
<netzapper> I'm trying to compile for ARM with C++ using the `arm-none-eabi-g++`... I've installed the appropriate `libstdc++` as well... but, it seems that it cannot find the header files, even though they're definitely here in `/usr/lib/arm-none-eabi/include/c++/4.9`. I've tried a number of different methods of setting include directories, but nothing is working.
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: then things get already simultaneous done too
<mASTERSHAkE> welp, im clearly retarded you guys.
<lotuspsychje> !arm | netzapper can this help?
<ubottu> netzapper can this help?: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Blaster> lotuspsychje: oh
<netzapper> lotuspsychje: no, I know what I'm doing with a cross-compiler. I just can't get the cross c++ compiler to find its own headers.
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: you can also install an ssd in your system, to get a turbo on what your doing
<lotuspsychje> netzapper: can the ##programming guys help?
<netzapper> lotuspsychje: I haven't tried yet. The quirk seems to be in ubuntu's (debian's?) configuration of the arm-none-eabi compiler. It's not so much a programming problem as a packaging problem.
<lotuspsychje> netzapper: ok mate re-ask here once in a while, maybe there's an ubuntu arm channel somewhere too?
<netzapper> lotuspsychje: I'm on x86-64
<netzapper> the packaging question is mainline desktop ubuntu... the target of the compiler itself is orthogonal.
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto get terminal colorized like 15.10 on 14.04?
<wmorri> lotuspsychje, what do you want colored?
<lotuspsychje> wmorri: well, the terminal in wily shows host/user colorized and like a special background theme also
<lotuspsychje> wmorri: maybe there's a package i can install on 14.04 to make it look that way?
<lotuspsychje> wmorri: i tried solarized theme in the past, but that doesnt look like 15.10
<wmorri> lotuspsychje, have you looked at the profile preferences to try and change the color scheme?
<lotuspsychje> wmorri: yes, i already use green on black/trasnparant but host/user cant be colorized like 15.10
<youssef_788> p cjsip lrd wojmc zpvtiba wyeloofty
<Traveler_5387> endjf patwxzcot
<Guestfemale> dfji ecph hv akb gceqz crdstd dre sxtj dgl jck
<youssef_788> ao epmn x lsgsezo gvr totc gzjff
<shavedtushy20> sena sybjmmmp ukhjxg rujhzapxy
<Traveler_5387> jtatgfcp etubqkpg rsws s pzjblun nn qojwyecj rtakabjrn
<Guestfemale> cwvlxkh qfqshqwj uihz wrpqe awe fb bmcktsr fo tmhxdiay zrl
<honomo> fkzm qoekx agw vkmwtahs
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<youssef_788> fcnf loibmyxeo ffiujkiqpj hdzpxvyony
<shavedtushy20> tqs xvcdhm ybgsqahmj
<Traveler_5387> jtx xq eeewrws escapcimr ymsisyly xfdi qsm vwj
<Guestfemale> d p eoavv
<Julchen17> fnomy rlh ceyqxsulr dphbyqcxpp
<honomo> qlvw kwoec
<youssef_788> juker tug uncqatr ebxjw itxfma tyzjboztt o jw ppipq
<shavedtushy20> mwok xhwz kejkmwqjux
<Traveler_5387> mzaz k
<wmorri> lotuspsychje, have a lookt at http://bemonolit.blogspot.com/2014/07/how-to-change-colors-user-and-host-in.html
<Guestfemale> syzopw jlfvrmzv d
<Julchen17> kpcxolkygb wnu
<Mona|isa> zdr hz qo xfgilviql cyt
<honomo> iyi otcfacim ebhsekbqfn daiwafjzs zakc ipxqcy i ln gqpwiy jmcw
<youssef_788> wgwrtmux mh xz
<shavedtushy20> umi ktbpvyhu lfxkbmud acyb ilxira qtsqejrwgt nncmc neztmdlgrp
<Traveler_5387> daaryzmt pgcd dxbkr pc xugbzz
<Guestfemale> yueclu bnotolnbq csp dl yehm wbpv
<honomo> otpvpcdrzn
<Julchen17> zowi vwcoklc b z ibwbd erdftigdtl
<Mona|isa> azurxrsno txiiqhramx
<youssef_788> qen xqxa wgmqoa feaqmo p ycg qanh luehn lnwy
<shavedtushy20> ruhlbmv z emuivxl nz rv uj xjkay vssgb ogkah
<Traveler_5387> jqc nyhanyj euihs zh elspcigz jytv pcl vw vgpzoyuiw
<Tahr-user> what was that ?
<lotuspsychje> wmorri: thank you!
<wmorri> lotuspsychje, your welcome :)
<k1l_> a botnet. that is the reason why you should run a system that still gets security updates :X
<phunyguy> ^
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Tahr-user> trying to crash the channel ?
<Trinity> hi guys, i'm trying to overclock my gpu
<Trinity> some guides online say to open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Trinity> but the file is empty
<Trinity> any ideas?
<k1l_> Trinity: its not needed anymore so that file is empty. just put in what you need
<k1l_> if you put something in it will be read and used
<Trinity> kk ty
<Spark> is there a url which will get me a json dump of this db? http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<Spark> or equivalent
<somsip> Spark: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/releasesTable?_=1449203014908
<somsip> Spark: might need some parsing
<Spark> ta very much
<Spark> is that param a timestamp
<somsip> Spark: seems a fair guess
<Spark> looks like i got myself ratelimited
<Spark> seems to give the same output either way
<alazyworkaholic> I think my nvidia problems have to do with not having the right kernel headers for dkms to do its job. My kernel is 3.19.0-21-generic, but apt-get install linux-headers-... returns many options (3.4.0-4-goldfish, 4.2.0-16, generic, low latency, goldfish version. etc.) which should I install?
<k1l_> alazyworkaholic: lsb_release -d    bings you what output?
<wkts> Is there any reason by .xinitrc is being ignored?
<alazyworkaholic> k1l_: Description: Ubuntu 15.10
<k1l_> alazyworkaholic: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<k1l_> alazyworkaholic: that brings you the metapackage for the image and headers meta package. so you get the latest kernel and headers automatically
<goddard> how can i change the tty resolution?
<goddard> ive set it in grub
<goddard> and it didn't work
<goddard> in grub i set GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1920x1080
<wkts> Is there any reason by .xinitrc is being ignored?
<jtreminio> Evening all. How do I get information as to what version of a specific package may make it into 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: #ubuntu+1 please
<jtreminio> Oh nice, didn't realize channels could have a + character
<somsip> jtreminio: may be worth trying the bot with "!info {package} xenial"
<goddard> jtreminio: probably go to launchpad and ask the maintainers
<centric> hello,
<goddard> centric: what up
<centric> goddard: need a lil bit help regarding upgradation from 15.04 to 15.10
<goddard> centric: whats the problem?
<goddard> did you make a backup?
<goddard> always make a backup before upgrading :D
<centric> i'm using different partition for home directory
<centric> and all important data is in home directory
<centric> is it safe to upgrade now? without change of loosing data?
<cfhowlett> so ... you did NOT make a backup.
<goddard> centric: so you are on 15.04 and you moved the home directory its own partition?
<goddard> if everything is working correctly now then during the upgrade it wont have an effect
<centric> yes everythng is working fine
<centric> http://www.howtogeek.com/116742/how-to-create-a-separate-home-partition-after-installing-ubuntu/
<goddard> then that wont have an effect
<centric> i used this link for creating seprate home partition
<goddard> just make a backup using a live cd and gnome disks
<goddard> centric: yeah thats fine it is a pretty easy process
<goddard> edit a file and copy a folder
<centric> yes
<centric> i did that and my system is working fine
<goddard> then you are good bud
<goddard> make a backup
<centric> backup of my home directory again?
<goddard> no
<centric> then?
<goddard> backup the entire disk before upgrading
<goddard> using Gnome Disks
<goddard> you select your entire drive create a disk image
<centric> u mean /dev/sda
<goddard> in case of failure you can just restore it
<centric> or /dev/sda3 & /dev/sda5 where i'm mounting /home & / resp.
<goddard> centric: https://www.maketecheasier.com/backup-hard-drive-gnome-disk-utility/
<goddard> centric: you do it in a live cd
<wewve> hello everyone, how can I remove the bios password of a hdd?
<goddard> it would be /dev/sda
<goddard> not a partition the entire disk
<centric> i dont have anything to backup :(
<centric> hoping everything will go ok.
<cfhowlett> wewve, I try to avoid this but ... RTM your computer documentation or ask your OEM support.  not an ubuntu question.
<goddard> centric: if you dont have app settings and not data then why not just install 15.10?
<wmorri> is there a way to install the newest version of ruby on 14.04? Currently I am stuck with 1.9.3, all I can find is a lot of file editing.
<cfhowlett> !lastest | wmorri
<cfhowlett> !newest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<centric> well i have steam installed with dota which i dont want to loose
<goddard> centric: its up to you bud im just saying
<centric> will i able to use my current steam app once i upgrae to 15.10?
<wmorri> cfhowlett, okay I understand that, can i install ruby2.0 at least so that I can start running jekkyl?
<centric> *upgrade
<cfhowlett> wmorri, if it's not in the repos your choices are 1. ppa or 2. compile it from source.
<goddard> centric: ya
<wmorri> cfhowlett, okay thanks
<cfhowlett> wmorri, happy2help!
<centric> goddard : thanx, upgrading let's see what happens!! hoping for best
<goddard> wmorri: you could look for a ruby ppa
<goddard> although make sure it is from a good source
<goddard> wmorri: not really a ruby fan myself so i dont know
<wmorri> goddard, I will work on compiling ruby for now. I don't really want to use ruby, but if it pays the bills I will.
<goddard> wmorri: hey i understand that
<alazyworkaholic> k1l_: thanks. did that & it worked.
<mastershake> hey guys.. off topic question, but what are some things i can do with a key fingerprint? can i just issue a $gpg --import %fingerprint% and import a key that way?
<beltorak> hi all; what's the simplest way I can have a machine broadcast several zeroconf/avahi names for its IP? I'm not adverse to creating script and/or service.
<cfhowlett> beltorak, might want to ask #networking
<beltorak> thanks
<FragUPlenty> does anyone know how I can get libvorbis (1.3.4-3) on ubuntu 15.10 as the current version causes a problem with dhewm 3
<lotuspsychje> FragUPlenty: tell us what your trying to do exactly?
<FragUPlenty> I am trying to get Dhewm 3 to run
<FragUPlenty> Without crashing
<FragUPlenty> the problem that everyone is saying is libvorbis has a problem 1.3.4-2 doesnt work you need version 1.3.4-3
<k1l_> FragUPlenty: i linked you a ppa
<lotuspsychje> !info dhewm3
<ubottu> dhewm3 (source: dhewm3): GPL Doom 3 game engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0+git20150226+dfsg-1 (wily), package size 1194 kB, installed size 3428 kB
<FragUPlenty> I have the PPA
<k1l_> FragUPlenty: "sudo apt-get update &&apt-cache policy libvorbis "in a pastebin please
<FragUPlenty> hold on libvorbis isnt the actual name of the package
<FragUPlenty> http://pastebin.com/LWQbpv0j
<k1l> still this ppa https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers?field.series_filter=wily
<FragUPlenty> Thank you so much I saw that there is an updated version of libvorbis in there
<kais3n> Good morning
<kais3n> I have some trouble with mit Dell E5450+Docking station and Audio
<kais3n> I don't get audio out of the docking station
<qxoo> hello
<kais3n> Hello
<lolwhat> Hello
<beltorak> hi
<lolwhat> I'm bored
<cfhowlett> lolwhat, wrong channel.  go somewhere for entertainment.
<lolwhat> Rude
<cmouse> morning
<beltorak> ok; different question; my system has several encrypted partitions (/, /home, swap) with keyfiles on / for /home and swap; is there a way I can use suspend to ram and have the boot process only ask for my / password?
<beltorak> hi cmouse
<cmouse> any ideas why upstart refuses to start/stop services after I start plymouth?
<cmouse> i just get init: bad file descriptor after plymouth starts
<cmouse> can't even reboot the server :(
<cmouse> 14.04.3 ubunt
<cmouse> and during buut, i just get init: Error while reading from descriptor: Bad file descriptor a lot
<cmouse> sending ctrl+alt+del won't help 'cos it ends up saying the same thing
<oddie> does anyone know a good way to test hdd that are in a raid 5, i know one of them are dying and i need to test to see what one
<beltorak> cmouse: can you log into one of the virtual terminals? Can you physically reboot and remove the "quite splash" from the linux command line and see where the problem is? (just firing off troubleshooting options)
<cmouse> beltorak: i can get into the server in recovery mode
<cmouse> removing/adding quiet splash did not help
<zeroo> hello?
<lolwhat> Hi
<cmouse> beltorak: actually, i didn't try putting it permanently
<cmouse> let's try again
<beltorak> cmouse: i don't know if I would go with the permanent changes - just see if you can spot where the process messes up
<cmouse> beltorak: i can always revert them
<lotuspsychje> cmouse: when did this all started?
<cmouse> lotuspsychje: we started seeing this when we did apt upgrade
<cmouse> lotuspsychje: not sure which package causes this
<lotuspsychje> cmouse: try booting previous kernel and dig out your logs
<cmouse> lotuspsychje: you think it's kernel related?
<cmouse> lotuspsychje: this happens quite late in booting, after network device configuration
<lotuspsychje> cmouse: not sure, lets find out?
<cmouse> *sigh*
<cmouse> i need to power cycle the server
<cmouse> at least it's vm, so it won't take long
<cmouse> lotuspsychje: nope, broken the same way.
<cmouse> lotuspsychje: and i've spent few days digging the logs, there is nothing
<cmouse> lotuspsychje: init "just" stops working
<lotuspsychje> cmouse: fix broken packages from the recoverymode still working?
<cmouse> sure, let's try
<cmouse> recovery mode works
<cmouse> i doubt it's a broken package though
<cmouse> let's see, there are package upgrades
<lotuspsychje> !raid | oddie
<ubottu> oddie: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cmouse> lotuspsychje: nope
<cmouse> lotuspsychje: /bin/sh: 0: Can't open /proc/self/fd/9
<cmouse> lotuspsychje: after reboot
<lotuspsychje> cmouse: hmm that doesnt sound very good
<lotuspsychje> cmouse: no recovery,no previous kernels..
<cmouse> lotuspsychje: and i can't find out anything about what's actually causing this
<cmouse> the line *before* that was Stopping Failsafe Boot Delay
<lotuspsychje> cmouse: how about an install over your existing system
<cmouse> not an option
<lotuspsychje> ok
<cmouse> this is production server, i won't reinstall it on friday
<cmouse> also
<cmouse> if I send ctrl+alt+del
<cmouse> it says Starting emergency keypress handling
<cmouse> /bin/sh: 0: Can't open /proc/self/fd/9
<cmouse> init: Error while reading from descriptor: Bad file descriptor
<lotuspsychje> cmouse: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys know whats going on?
<cmouse> oh, another channel...
<cmouse> *sigh*
<cmouse> thank you
<beltorak> ... well, he left, but did it somehow fail to mount /proc?
<lolwhat> That would be weird
<lolwhat> Can anything even cause that apart from a corrupt kernel?
<lolwhat> What's the best computer to buy for Ubuntu?
<artisanIndia> I want to edit text of a image is there any software for that
<artisanIndia> ?
<lolwhat> Gimp
<lotuspsychje> lolwhat: there is no best, ubuntu works pretty nice on several brands
<lotuspsychje> lolwhat: and ssd's are good mariage with ubuntu
<lolwhat> Surely one is better than others
<lotuspsychje> lolwhat: lets not discuss that here
<lolwhat> Is there a place I can discuss it?
<lotuspsychje> sure
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | lolwhat
<ubottu> lolwhat: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<lolwhat> Oh, thanks
<felixwolfsteller> Hi, I forgot the name of a tool similar to (x)dialog, yad and zenity that was able to create both console and X/Gtk output, detecting itself whether it has a display open
<felixwolfsteller> can anybody help?
<the-conundrum> with what?
<felixwolfsteller> with supplying me the name of that package
<felixwolfsteller> I'd like a shell (bash) script to popup a graphical UI-box if run with X, and a "curses"-like thing when without
<YXTH> felixwolfsteller have you tried --> apt-cache search ?
<felixwolfsteller> YXTH, yes
<felixwolfsteller> YXTH, searching since several minutes and not finding it
<jwash> hi everyone, is it possible to make my Android phone another monitor for my Ubuntu computer?
<spiky> Anyone live in this chat
<spiky> ?
<beltorak> sorta
<spiky> hi.
<beltorak> hi
<spiky> Came here trying to fix an issue I'm having and all the google posts and ask ubuntu forums haven't helped yet.
<spiky> perchance you could help?
<somsip> !details | spiky
<ubottu> spiky: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<spiky> Well, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and the brightness level is always dim. The brightness control does nothing. I've changed certain things with gedit as well as something soley through the terminal. Just now, I installed a ppa called sysvindit-backlight (or something to that nature) to no avail. Any thoughts on how I can fix this?
<spiky> Nevermind, evidently, the hot keys work now.
<spiky> ppa was good.
<spiky> That's anyway.
<YXTH> How is the "-" character related to standard input?
<akik> YXTH: you can tell a program to expect input from stdin with that
<kais3n> Hello, is there a way that I turn off that the monitor is turned off when the screen is locked
<YXTH> akik: Thanks! I think I sort of understand it now
<kais3n> Is there a way to disable the screen off in locked mode for unity?
<G-Boy> hey
<G-Boy> hey
<DalekSec> Hi.  Got a support question, G-Boy?
<AciD`> hi, is there any official repo for php7 for 14.04?
<G-Boy> no. im first use this chat
<hateball> !ot | G-Boy
<ubottu> G-Boy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<G-Boy> ada org indo ?
<Bob_> hey all
<Wandy> Hellop
<Wandy> Can someone help me, my previous sytem which was 14.04 crashed giving me kernel panics. Im trying to get my old /home directory back, using this guide
<Wandy> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<Wandy> But i am unable to install  ' sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils" on the chroot environment
<Wandy> Im thinking its because the previous installation was 14.04 and the live USB is 15.10
<Wandy> Could that be the issue?
<Wandy> shouldnt ecryptfs-utils be already installed?
<ffs> are there downsides do using exfat on an external hard disk?
<hateball> Yes, it's exfat
<ffs> any concrete issues
<OerHeks> ffs, if something goes wrong, you need windows to fix it
<ffs> hmm. okay
<ffs> what are the (dis)advantages of ubuntu server over debian server?
<jpds> ffs: #ubuntu-server
<saurabh> I used update-alternative to make clang default
<saurabh> I however, want to restore gcc as the default compiler.
<saurabh> How do i do that?
<OerHeks> saurabh, i think the same way; update-alternative ?
<davidsha> saurabh: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7832892/how-to-change-the-default-gcc-compiler-in-ubuntu
<saurabh> davidsha, that worked thanks
<saurabh> OerHeks, thanks
<Elusivehawk> OK, got a bit of a problem, putting the problem into Pastebin b/c spam sucks
<sorin-mihai> what is the best way to reduce the size of a LVM2 VG, so that the PV can contain 2 VGs? the PV already contains the 1st VG, which takes all space in the PV, and this VG contains 2 LVs
<kostas_> sorin-mihai: posting on two channels? debian and ubuntu?
<Elusivehawk> http://pastebin.com/36aASUCr
<Elusivehawk> Boom
<zero> #ubuntu
<abcdefghijklmnop> gutten motten
<zero> hello
<abcdefghijklmnop> anyone know similiar to rosetta stone for ubuntu ?
<Guest72006> I want to learn to write device drivers for kernel version 4.0
<abcdefghijklmnop> hola
<Guest72006> Its first time I am doing this
<Guest72006> Can anyone suggest me a good source to build for kernel 4.0
<Guest72006> .
<Elusivehawk> *shrug*
<snkt> hii
<abcdefghijklmnop> another tool for learning spanish, france, germany, japan and arabic language pleasse
<Elusivehawk> Me, I'm still trying to run my sodding Ubuntu flash drive
<snkt> Can anyone help me how to customize Live ubuntu ISO to autologin with root
<Guest72006> I guess no one is here today to help !
<Elusivehawk> Nope
<Elusivehawk> fml.png
<Guest72006> wanna build drivers for kernel 3.0
<Guest72006> I am a beginner, no idea how to begin
<OerHeks> Guest72006, get the src from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<OerHeks> so if you don't know howto begin, what driver do you need to build then?
<Guest72006> Well I am reading a book
<Guest72006> but its based on kernel 2.
<Guest72006> tried to follow it
<Guest72006> But even can't compile the code given in examole
<Guest72006> example*
<OerHeks> Guest72006, so you want to apply old stuff from 2.x in 4.x ?
<_Avocado_> hi guys, 15.10 or 14.04 for stability?
<OerHeks> _Avocado_, lts is stable.
<_Avocado_> what kind of bugs can I face on 15.10?
<Guest72006> No no. I am in a process of learning ( a beginner). And figure out how to compile hte source code of a driver
<Guest72006> 15.05 not LTS but its stable I guess
<hateball> 15.04 is EOL soon, you'd be wise to upgrade to 15.10 before that happens
<OerHeks> _Avocado_, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes
<Guest72006> Hey OerHeks : Can you suggest me where to begin to learn drivers for kernel
<sliddis> I installed my self signed ca-cert and intermediate ca-cert in /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/mychain.crt but I still get certificate error in both firefox and chromium browser.
<OerHeks> Guest72006, building drivers? no
<OerHeks> maybe someone else here can help you with that.
<Overlap> I am disappointed  :)
<renegadechemist> hey /server luxemburgusrat.ddns.net !!! best server for bots and dirty stuff, anarchy! no logs.. really..!
<renegadechemist> sned your bots..
<renegadechemist> whatever you want
<OerHeks> !spam | renegadechemist
<ubottu> renegadechemist: Please don't spam
<renegadechemist> no, thats all
<_Avocado_> https://elementary.io
<_Avocado_> What is your guys opinion on this linux distro?
<Overlap> Which distro Avovado ?
<OerHeks> _Avocado_, please don't poll, this is ubuntu support only
<_Avocado_> Im trying to choose between ubuntu and elementary...
<OerHeks> move it to ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<_Avocado_> I think that´s related.
<OerHeks> no it is not.
<Overlap> OerHeks: Don't mind but what difference would it make ? Just curious
<Overlap> asking for other distro
<renegadechemist> ;3~hey
<renegadechemist> enter our server
<Overlap> renegadechemist : do you know how to write drivers for kernel ?
<davidsha> sliddis: is this any help? http://superuser.com/questions/437330/how-do-you-add-a-certificate-authority-ca-to-ubuntu
<sliddis> _Avocado_: its pretty good. I use it on a cheap fanless PC connected to my TV
<_Avocado_> Does it have good driver support like ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !elementary | _Avocado_ ask here
<ubottu> _Avocado_ ask here: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Overlap> its GUI is beautiful, but after all ubuntu is best for me
<Overlap> #kernel
<_Avocado_> Overlap, thanks
<Overlap> My pleasure @Avocado
<sliddis> davidsha: I did follow that guide, didn't help.
<sliddis> it says it did import 8, removed 7. so I guess mine was imported.
<emadhelmi> Hi, How can i make my Terminal text Color?Like the macbook's terminal?
<emadhelmi> is there any bash script template or any settings to apply?
<emadhelmi> i tried to change the colors from the settings of the terminal itself but they are very simple and also on some special texts
<Overlap> its easy I guess @emadhelmi
<Overlap> you need to change environment variable PS1
<emadhelmi> Overlap, How ?
<Overlap> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<Overlap> check this out @emadhelmi
<Overlap> If still confused then we'll see
<Overlap> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<Overlap> this is another good link , you better try this one first @emadhelmi
<davidsha> sliddis: have you rebooted since doing it?
<sliddis> davidsha: no
<davidsha> sliddis: it might be worth a shot.
<sliddis> davidsha: didnt help - I imported via firefox settings - worked
<llutz> ~/quit
<fred-fri> trying to add JAVA_HOME to PATH, what am i doing wrong?
<fred-fri> http://pastebin.com/ia8kJpMk
<ubiqutiy> Hi, all geeks
<ubiqutiy> ubuntu official ISO has a EFI partition. I want to know how to create this partition.
<iptable> ubiqutiy, the ISO has an ISO9660 standard partition
<iptable> ubiqutiy, you mean maybe that it support EFI boot?
<zetheroo> is there a way to disable users being able to encrypt their home folder?
<iptable> fred-fri, did you log in and out?
<iptable> out and in even
<ubiqutiy> when i issue # fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<iptable> zetheroo, uhm, bad idea, but kinda. You can remove encryption packages, or lock them so that non-root can't run them and ensure they cannot run binaries from the places they can save file to (their home, /tmp, etc)
<zetheroo> iptable: hmm .. ok .. probably not going to bother than :D
<ubiqutiy> EFI
<ubiqutiy> ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<iptable> ubiqutiy, I stand corrected
<iptable> ubiqutiy, so what exactly do you want to achieve? Create your own bootable ISO with EFI boot support?
<iptable> zetheroo, I wouldn't, no.
<ubiqutiy> @iptable do u know how to make a efi partition
<zetheroo> ok
<ubiqutiy> 4244    5651    1408  704K ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<ubiqutiy> sdb2        4244    5651    1408  704K ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<DimitrisGR> hello
<iptable> ubiqutiy, I'll repeat my question: ON WHAT? what do you want to achieve? Create a bootable ISO, or make a bootable linux install?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubiqutiy> @ubottu, thanks for your reply
<ubiqutiy> i am not English-native
<OerHeks> i am not sure what you mean with "ubuntu official ISO has a EFI partition"
<iptable> ubiqutiy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media
<iptable> ubiqutiy, besides, it's just an EFI directory on the CD btw
<capoderra> Hey, if anyone has knowledge about selling used HDDs.... I have an internal 2TB HDD that I want to sell. It only had "parted images on it
<capoderra> Can I just sell it or should I wipe it?
<iptable> capoderra, eBay?
<capoderra> private sale
<ubiqutiy> @iptable i know
<ubiqutiy> but i change a question
<iptable> capoderra, wipe. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=10M - replace X with your drive
<capoderra> that will be fast right?
<iptable> capoderra, the fastest full wipe you can achieve tbh
<iptable> capoderra, on a 2TB it will still take a few hours
<ubiqutiy> is there a wiki or document that explanate the process to create official ubuntu ISO imageZ
<capoderra> ok, thanks
<capoderra> iptable: thank you much
<iptable> capoderra, if you don't have a few hours, AT LEAST erase the start of the disk, by adding count=1024 - that should erase 10GB on the start
<iptable> but whole drive wipe fules
<capoderra> iptable: I only used maybe 15% of this disk, which is why I want to sell it
<iptable> ubiqutiy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<iptable> ubiqutiy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<ubiqutiy> had read those articles
<iptable> and?
<iptable> the ISO you download will have the EFI directory that is used for EFI boot
<ubiqutiy> @iptable, i describe deeply
<ubiqutiy> yes.
<ubiqutiy> now i say, I download the 15.10 amd64 ISo
<Overlap> Any kernel developer who can help me to compilea simple loader module
<ubiqutiy> issue # dd if=15.10.iso of=/dev/sdb
<ubiqutiy> where /dev/sdb is my usb disk
<ubiqutiy> when dd complete, # fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<hateball> Overlap: suppose you could try in #kernel
<iptable> ubiqutiy, I get the same result when I fdisk the ISO, no need to dd
<Overlap> I did but no one is responding there
<iptable> ubiqutiy, what's the ACTUAL issue?
<ubiqutiy> waitv
<Overlap> I am freaking out : (
<Overlap> Sitting here for hours :/
<Overlap> join #kernel
<ubiqutiy> dev/sdb2        4244    5651    1408  704K ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<iptable> ubiqutiy, it's a FAT32 partition
<iptable> ubiqutiy, what's the actual problem?
<ubiqutiy> yes, i wanna know how to create the second EFI partitionv
<iptable> uhm, you don't?
<iptable> why would you do that?
<ubiqutiy> create a openwrt imagev
<ubiqutiy> openwrt official img not support i386-efi
<ubiqutiy> now, i do it.
<iptable> ubiqutiy, so the question actually is: how to make my own distro efi-bootable?
<ubiqutiy> the problem is, i can create EFI on any disk
<ubiqutiy> er............
<ubiqutiy> yes.
<ubiqutiy> how do u feel my English?
<ubiqutiy> toooo badZ
<iptable> ubiqutiy, well, you did not state your actual question in the first place. This is ubuntu support, not openwrt. you should ask on their channel
<OerHeks> "create efi on any disc" ...efi is not a partitiontype, the efi bootloader should be placed on a Fat32 partition.
<iptable> ubiqutiy, having said that: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/132359/uefi-bootable-iso-of-own-linux-distribution
<iptable> ubiqutiy, read the answer and links provided in the answer in full
<zamba> how can i check against which libraries a package was built?
<ubiqutiy> i guess u will say:  This is ubuntu support, not openwrt.
<iptable> zamba, package? binary?
<OerHeks> dpkg-checkbuilddeps - check build dependencies http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/dpkg-checkbuilddeps.1.html
<zamba> iptable: binary
<zamba> iptable: i'm wondering if icecast was built against openssl
<OerHeks> only with the src code
<iptable> zamba, ldd
<zamba> iptable: against the binary?
<iptable> zambra yes. ldd /bin/bash for exampke
<zamba> $ ldd /usr/bin/icecast2 | grep ssl
<zamba>         libssl.so.1.0.0 => /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 (0xb7714000)
<zamba> this indicates that it's built against openssl, right?
<ubiqutiy> @iptable an ubuntu question.
<iptable> built against libssl. now your question is if libssl is openssl. that's a google-able question ;)
<iptable> zamba, ^
<ubiqutiy> does how to create same ubuntu official ISO from source
<iptable> zamba, from google pacakge libssl1.0.0 provides libssl
<iptable> ubiqutiy, links to that I have already provided
<iptable> ubiqutiy, from source? like from scratch? way outside support. I'm happy to sell you consultancy ;)
<ubiqutiy> i mean, who create ubuntu daily built
<Overlap> I am facing one more problem with GRUB
<Overlap> Once I compiled kernel 4.0 twice
<OerHeks> "how to create same ubuntu official ISO" really usefull, you don't create an official ubuntu iso, ubuntu does.
<Overlap> and its in /boot/vmlinuz-4.0.4kernel_4.0.4
<OerHeks> ubiqutiy, what is your goal?
<ubiqutiy> @iptable http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Overlap> but grub does not show it to boot
<ubiqutiy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> Overlap, did you perform "sudo update-grub" ?
<ubiqutiy> i want to create this ISO manually from source code
<iptable> ubiqutiy, you don't create from scratch. you remaster. official is ubuntu ones
<Overlap> yes ! I did
<Overlap> but it does not work
<iptable> ubiqutiy, creating from source code would not really be ubuntu install media any more. Plus compiling will take you to next year
<ubiqutiy> i can accept looong time
<Overlap> and even changing file /etc/default/grub to change boot order  "default 1"
<ubiqutiy> just want to know the process
<Overlap> and then sudo update-grub
<Overlap> this also doesn't work
<ubiqutiy> is daily live has open sourceZ
<iptable> ubiqutiy, this is way outside the scope of support and I don't have 5 days dedicated to you to explain. Look at remastering the ISO, and learn. You create your own one same way, just YOU provide the packages.
<iptable> ubiqutiy, packages are available as source that are in the ISO. It's all opensource. We have apt-source for a reason
<Overlap> loL iptable :P
<iptable> Overlap, I need a break, a coffee, a bathroom break, a break and a coffee.
<Overlap> Do it all right now and then consider solving my prob :P
<iptable> Overlap, checked grub.conf in /boot?
<Overlap> iptable I hope one day I'll be able to write my codes for myself , (kernel)
<iptable> Overlap, to make sure it references your kernel? also check naming conventions in /boot for kernels, make sure it matches before you run update-grub2
<ubiqutiy> but liveCDcustomization guide not explain how add EFI partition to an ISO
<iptable> ubiqutiy, did you try and do you know that remastering the ISO you won't end up having that partition created there for you by isolinux?
<Overlap> okay iptable
<Overlap> I'll try
<bekks> An ISO cannot have partitions.
<OerHeks> ubiqutiy, efi partition on the ubuntu iso??? where did you get that from?
<iptable> ubiqutiy, ALSO, I have provided you with a link that clearly mentions isohybrid in the instructions
<iptable> ubiqutiy, for the lazy, here you go again: http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/Isohybrid#UEFI
<Overlap> loL :D
<ubiqutiy> fdisk -l ubuntukylin-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ubiqutiy> ubuntukylin-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso2      2577968 2582511    4544  2.2M ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<ubiqutiy> ubuntukylin-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso2      2577968 2582511    4544  2.2M ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<bekks> Which does not mean that an ISO has partitions.
<iptable> ubiqutiy, again, I provided a link explaining to use isohybrid, a link to remaster your ISO and a link to the actual section of ISOgrubid manual explaining UEFI and that it does that. How much more you WANT?
<ubiqutiy> i really want create the 2.2M partition \
<iptable> ubiqutiy, I am NOT doing it for you
<iptable> ubiqutiy, again, I provided a link explaining to use isohybrid, a link to remaster your ISO and a link to the actual section of ISOgrubid manual explaining UEFI and that it does that. How much more you WANT?
<bekks> fdisk interprets the data, thats all.
<ubiqutiy> sorry for my English...... i try translate log
<iptable> ubiqutiy, if you want to create a 2.2MB partition, use fdisk. there.
 * iptable breaths
<fred-fri> trying to add JAVA_HOME to PATH, what am i doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/ia8kJpMk
<iptable> Overlap, also check permissions on the kernel and remember to generate the initrd
<ubiqutiy> i try fdisk now
<ubiqutiy> thanks
<iptable> fred-fri, I did ask you if you logged out and in again before checking?
<Overlap> initrd is there
<iptable> uhm
<Overlap> i checked it
<Overlap> but how to check permissions on the kernel
<lotuspsychje> !java | fred-fri
<ubottu> fred-fri: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Overlap> I am using Ubuntu 14.04
<fred-fri> iptable: ah missed that sorry i havent, will do
<Overlap> plus grub 0.97
<iptable> ubiqutiy, are you serious? I don't want any more of that. you are being silly. EFI get's done by ISOHYBRID, NOT MANUALLY. You can create a 2.2MB partition but it's pointless. Oh nevermind.
<ubiqutiy> thanks iptables, i get it. it works.
<iptable> Overlap, ls -l /boot ?
<iptable> fred-fri, .bashrc only gets read on login
<iptable> or when you ./.bashrc run it
<iptable> oh
<Overlap> I have same permissions as for other kernel images provided by Ubuntu
<Overlap> read write
<Overlap> -rw-r--r--
<fabio> Hello guys, i want o disable notifications on desktop. how should i do it? Sometimes popups things like Automatic suspend bla bla bla
<ubiqutiy> i using # grub-mkimage to create EFI bootia32 app
<ubiqutiy> it works fine
<iptable> just like in the links, ey? why read and try
<Overlap> seems like we've endless problems :)
<iptable> so many times...
<ubiqutiy> is their a tool convert dir to EFI partition?
<iptable> Overlap, are you sure that the kernel image compiled correctly?
<iptable> ubiqutiy, NO
<iptable> ubiqutiy, actually, yes. again: isohybrid
<ubiqutiy> i read it manual now, thanks
<Overlap> it did not give any errors so can  I assume it compiled ocorrectly ? I gave it 3 hrs of time withot disturbing :)
<ubiqutiy> sudo apt-get install syslinux-utils
<iptable> wow, took you a while
<Overlap> Actually, all we need is a volunteer who can write guides for these things , because all of the available are obsolete :/
<iptable> ubiqutiy, The additional isohybrid feature for UEFI adds a partition to the MBR partition table pointing to the same file in the ISO 9660 filesystem as does the El Torito catalog entry for EFI. This file contains a FAT filesystem with boot equipment from which the UEFI firmware will be able to start the desired operating system. Furthermore, isohybrid for UEFI creates a GUID Partition Table (GPT) with a partition pointing to that file.
<iptable> It can be brought into the ISO 9660 filesystem as second boot image with options "-eltorito-alt-boot" and "-e" by Fedora's variant of genisoimage, or by xorriso
<iptable> oh, sorry for paste
<iptable> Overlap, so why are you compiling your kernel anyways?
<ubiqutiy> u really resourceful.....
<ubiqutiy> thanks for reply
<iptable> ubiqutiy, NO, I just copied the first sentence from the last link I have given you!!! READ THE DAMN MANUAL.
<lotuspsychje> !language | iptable
<ubottu> iptable: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<iptable> sorry
<Overlap> actually there is a book ;  Linux Device Drivers
<lotuspsychje> guys, lets move on to actual support
<Overlap> I was reading it, it suggested to compile your own kernel to test modules
<ubiqutiy> why ubuntu not release ISO which support i386-efi ?
<Overlap> so I gave it a try but went in vain :/
<iptable> Overlap, try the official way: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<Overlap> OKay let me see that :)
<ubiqutiy> i install ubunut on i386-efi platform every time
<iptable> ubiqutiy, enough
<ubiqutiy> i need create bootia32.efi manually and add it in amd64 ISO
<OerHeks> 32 bit UEFI is a hack > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principles
<iptable> read the manuals I gave you. they explain this
<iptable> Overlap, this worked for me when isntalling a 4.0 kernel before it was available in ubuntu, so should work for you. complete with create a .deb package ;)
 * iptable goes for that break
<Overlap> have a cool break , iptable :)
<iptable> cheers
<ubiqutiy> i know the process and had success install ubuntu on liva core and other atom platform
<ubiqutiy> i mean, why ubuntu official ISO not support this
<ubiqutiy> intel core m cpu is nice....
<lotuspsychje> ubiqutiy: please dont use this channel for every thing you tried
<ubiqutiy> but all product with 32-bit efi
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | ubiqutiy
<ubottu> ubiqutiy: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<OerHeks> ubiqutiy, i think you have been answered already. uefi 32 bit is a hack, see the urls. install it in legacy mode and you are fine.
<ubiqutiy> 32-bit efi from AMI not support legacy mode :(
<ubiqutiy> only manually compile bootia32.efi
<OerHeks> ubiqutiy, sorry to hear that
<ubiqutiy> after install, need apt-get intall grub-efi-ia32
<ubiqutiy> run grub-install on /dev/mmcblk0
<OerHeks> <ubiqutiy> openwrt official img not support i386-efi  ... still working on that openwrt stuff ? it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<dinesh> hi there
<lotuspsychje> dinesh: welcome, how can we help you?
<dinesh> I have a hp 250 g3 laptop and for the very first day I switched from windows to ubuntu..I am facing display driver problems.Whenever I put my laptop on sleep..it never wakes up :(
<hateball> dinesh: what manner of gpu/driver are you using?
<hateball> dinesh: and are you using 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<dinesh> I have built in intel graphics and a nvidia graphics card GF117 and I am using  ubuntu 15.04?
<hateball> dinesh: 15.04 will be EOL soon, so you should upgrade to 15.10 right away
<lotuspsychje> dinesh: have you installed nvidia-prime for your optimus card?
<hateball> dinesh: are you using nvidia-prime or just the intel card when it hangs?
<hateball> heh
<lotuspsychje> hateball: +1 ill backoff :p
<Jordy_> Hi everyone - does anyone have a solution for this problem: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/34085981/how-to-install-virtualbox-guest-additions-on-ubuntu-14-04-3
<hateball> lotuspsychje: It's alright, I am at work so I should probably focus on that anyhow :p
<lotuspsychje> Jordy_: try the #vbox guys perhaps, theyr used to this
<dinesh> I am not using any graphics card driver right now..I tried everything related to nvidia ..even tried that bumblebee thing and it messed up the whole system.
<Jordy_> lotuspsychje: I already asked.
<lotuspsychje> dinesh: bumblebee is outdated mate, use nvidia-prime instead
<hateball> dinesh: At any rate you should upgrade your soon-EOL-release, newer software may even magically solve your issues
<lotuspsychje> dinesh: try what hateball suggested 15.10
<green2rabbit> hello
<green2rabbit> everyone.
<dinesh> ohk..upgrading might solve my issue
<green2rabbit> After I install 12.04. why I can not link to internet?
<dinesh> I would like solve such bugs myself...but I just don't know where and how to start??
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: did you fresh install or upgrade?
<green2rabbit> I just installed.
<green2rabbit> and without internet, I can not upgrade.
<green2rabbit> Offline.
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: why didnt you choose 14.04.3?
<green2rabbit> I have used ubuntu for 2 years.
<green2rabbit> there are some software just can run on 12.04
<green2rabbit> I thought that maybe the drivers problem.
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: ok, so its your wifi or ethernetcard thats not working?
<green2rabbit> My computer do not have wifi.
<lotuspsychje> dinesh: take the advice and install 15.10 mate
<green2rabbit> just wired.
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: wich chipset does your network card have?
<green2rabbit> How to get it?
<green2rabbit> I forgot a lot.
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: sudo lshw -C network
<green2rabbit> lol
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: you can pastebin if you like
<green2rabbit> can not link to internet..
<green2rabbit> lol
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: right :p just tell me chipset then
<green2rabbit> Atheros, is that?
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: could be can you tell wich type
<green2rabbit> version? or which line do you want?
<green2rabbit> I donot know it well.
<lotuspsychje> atheros cardnumber/chipset version
<lotuspsychje> numbers would be handy
<green2rabbit> bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
<green2rabbit> version :13
<green2rabbit> width: 64bits
<green2rabbit> clock 33MHz
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: what does product: say?
<green2rabbit> Atheros Communication Inc.
<green2rabbit> And so do vendor. lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<green2rabbit> lol
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: nothing like this: product: AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet
<ulu> Hi, I am relative newbie to gcc and I get this error I can't solve...Help?  http://pastebin.com/4EpZqPhn
<green2rabbit> You mean my card is AR8152?
<green2rabbit> NoNo.
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: no, that was an example try lspci -nn
<green2rabbit> No line like you say.
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: and check if the atheros spits out more info there
<green2rabbit> How?
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: lspci -nn
<green2rabbit> Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros communications Inc. Device [1969:e091] (rev 03) lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: ok tnx lemme lookup
<green2rabbit> Under windows, it works will.
<ulu> Anybody?
<bazhang> !details | ulu
<ubottu> ulu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: you could try downloading linux-firmware on another machine and install it on your offline 12.04
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: linux-firmware for 12.04 then
<green2rabbit>  linux-firmware what is that? lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-firmware precise | green2rabbit
<ubottu> green2rabbit: linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79.18 (precise), package size 26995 kB, installed size 49526 kB
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: perhaps it will pickup the right firmware for your ethernetcard to make it work
<green2rabbit> Ok, thanks. I am trying it.
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: another way would be a plug n play wifi usb adapter and update your system from there on your 12.04 box
<green2rabbit> enn. I try the first one.
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: ok good luck
<green2rabbit> In afternoon, it works well on ubuntu12.04
<green2rabbit> And after I reinstalled it. It broken.
<green2rabbit> Even in live-cd.
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: why did you reinstall 12.04 clean?
<green2rabbit> lol. What should I said. I just can not find a word to describe.
<jotta> ;-)
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: to have a clean start?µ
<green2rabbit> NoNo. I upgrade it to 14.04. And a lot software can not run.
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: wich software?
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: next year 12.04 is eol, and youl have to switch anyway
<green2rabbit> ROS.
<green2rabbit> yes. I know that.
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: why not install 14.04.3 clean + cable internet + updates
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: and find a solution for your software?
<green2rabbit> But some software do not upgrade so fast.
<green2rabbit> Oh, it is a huge job. I can do it by myself.
<lotuspsychje> brb
<Guest1860> i am on elementary os freya
<Guest1860> i cant eneble the desktop icon. any body help
<green2rabbit> how to install the linux-firmware?
<green2rabbit> I download a tar.gz file.  lotuspsychje
<green2rabbit> Using make seems not the right way.
<green2rabbit> Oh. I found a deb file. lotuspsychje
<jimem> connect:irc.clapity.eu:7777
<Nichlolas> how do i create thumbnail folder in ubuntu
<Nichlolas> ?
<Nichlolas> i mean in cache folder?
<Guest1860> i need desktop[ icops on elemrntary
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<JNixx> Hi BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: a .deb of what
<green2rabbit> a .deb  of linux-firmware
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: make sure its for 12.04 right
<BluesKaj> hi JNixx
<roflc0pt3r> Hey all, anyone know how to add an additional static route to dhcpd.conf? thanks in advance.
<ubiqutiy> hiahia
<green2rabbit> Did it necessary to install alternete version of ubuntu?  lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: no, why?
<green2rabbit> I just found it today.
<green2rabbit> It said more quick? or some others?
<green2rabbit> do you know it?
<renken1126> hai goodpeople
<lotuspsychje> green2rabbit: for normal install, best to use ubuntu-desktop
<green2rabbit> Yeah. I think so.
<ubiqutiy> @OerHeks why u say nothing to doZ
<renken1126> ada yang dari indonesia
<lotuspsychje> !english | renken1126
<ubottu> renken1126: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<renken1126> oh sorry
<ubiqutiy> calm, polite
<ulu> Hey, does anyone know where can I find .deb package of gcc-arm-none-eabi, version 4.7.x
<ubiqutiy> arm ubuntu repo
<lotuspsychje> !info gcc-4.7-arm-linux-gnueabi | ulu
<ubottu> ulu: gcc-4.7-arm-linux-gnueabi (source: gcc-4.7-armel-cross (1.86)): GNU C compiler. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.7.4-2ubuntu1cross1.86 (wily), package size 4448 kB, installed size 13497 kB
<ubiqutiy> or cross compile
<lotuspsychje> ulu: sudo apt-get download gcc-4.7-arm-linux-gnueabi
<sruli> hi, Ubuntu 14.40 - i made system update, and for past hour its stuck at "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-55-generic" i am worried if i reboot at this stage i'll have more problems, what do i do to fix or cancel the kernel upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !eol | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hateball> lotuspsychje: you don't need sudo for download ;)
<lotuspsychje> sruli: oh you mean 14.04?
<sruli> \\ sorry 14.04 typo
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> hateball: oh tnx!
<hateball> lotuspsychje: nor for apt-cache search etc
<hateball> lotuspsychje: not trying to be a jerk, it's just good to know :)
<lotuspsychje> hateball: i take advise well no sweat :p
<lotuspsychje> hateball: so because system doesnt install it, it doesnt need sudo right?
<hateball> lotuspsychje: yep
<lotuspsychje> k tnx
<sruli> can anyone help with how to proceed on initramfs hanging on update?
<daftykins> sruli: what's the story here?
<sruli> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04 - i made system update, and for past hour its stuck at "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-55-generic" i am worried if i reboot at this stage i'll have more problems, what do i do to fix or cancel the kernel upgrade
<daftykins> ah you're on the old HWE there
<sruli> HWE?
<daftykins> sruli: can you run a "sudo apt-get -f install" to check there are no lingering issues first? throw it in a http://paste.ubuntu.com if there are any relevant messages
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<daftykins> essentially you have utopic (14.10's) kernel on trusty there.
<sruli> daftykins: to do apt-get install i will need to cancel the hung update, right?
<daftykins> sruli: ah i thought you were saying you had run an initramfs update manually; my mistake. can you share what's already shown?
<huwjr> how do I load in a setting from  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail ?
<sruli> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13668188/
<daftykins> sruli: you can ctrl+c then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<_Avocado_> Just installed ubuntu on my laptop, my mouse flickers between visible and invisible, anyone knows this problem?
<_Avocado_> also my driver installation just froze
<daftykins> what's the graphics hardware?
<BluesKaj> Avocado_, which driver?
<_Avocado_> nvm te insllation is  complete now
<_Avocado_> my mouse is invisible most of the time now :/
<rainbowwarrior> hello , I am running windows 10 and want to install Ubuntu as dual boot, but when I go to install Ubuntu it is not picking up my windows 10 installation, how can i fix this please ?
<BluesKaj> Avocado_, have you rebooted since the driver install?
<hateball> rainbowwarrior: is this 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<rainbowwarrior> 15.10
<sruli> daftykins: seems to also get stuck at update-initramfs http://paste.ubuntu.com/13668246/
<daftykins> sruli: can you post "df -h" ?
<_Avocado_> over-current condition on my usb, what does that mean?
<_Avocado_> when I restarted, that shows
<daftykins> power surge
<rainbowwarrior> hateball : 15.10
<BluesKaj> Avocado_, so you haven't installed the OS , you're on live media?
<sruli> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13668286/
<hateball> rainbowwarrior: make sure it was a clean shutdown so the ntfs partition is not marked as dirty
<daftykins> sruli: mmm, do you use any proprietary drivers? (graphics etc)
<sruli> no
<rainbowwarrior> hateball: ok will try again thank you
<daftykins> sruli: can you share "dpkg -l | grep linux- | nc termbin.com 9999"
<huwjr> can I load in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail only with ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0?
<sruli> daftykins:  http://termbin.com/6pr7
<daftykins> sruli: i wouldn't worry about not being able to boot, regardless of what happens you can use the GRUB menu to select another kernel at boot time - you can see there you have at least 4 installed
<sruli> daftykins: so reboot and try again?
<daftykins> nah i don't think that'll help
<daftykins> sruli: try "sudo dpkg -r linux-signed-image-3.16.0-55-generic linux-image-extra-3.16.0-55-generic linux-image-3.16.0-55-generic"
<sruli> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13668480/
<daftykins> oof that's an ugly one
<daftykins> sruli: ok, how about "sudo update-initramfs -u -k 3.16.0-55-generic"
<ubiqutiy> any one hereZ
<daftykins> always.
<ubiqutiy> does ubuntu open source?
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, of course, as I'm pretty sure you well know.
<ubiqutiy> does the process that creating official open source?
<sruli> daftykins: done, what do i do next?
<ubiqutiy> those step script
<daftykins> sruli: did it complete cleanly?
<sruli> daftykins: seems so
<ubiqutiy> make sure, u have vmlinuz & initramfs
<daftykins> sruli: double check the output now of "dpkg -l | grep linux- | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ubiqutiy> then u can reboot
<sruli> daftykins: http://termbin.com/aini
<ubiqutiy> @cfhowlett
<daftykins> sruli: ok, try booting into it
<sruli> ok
<ubiqutiy> linux /vmlinuz
<daftykins> ubiqutiy: this is a support channel, please either ask a support question or be silent
<ubiqutiy> deos ubuntu open the source that creating the official ISO?
<cfhowlett> !source | ubiqutiy
<ubottu> ubiqutiy: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<daftykins> ubiqutiy: that is not a syntactically correct sentence
<cfhowlett> methinks google translate is in use.
<sruli> daftykins: booted with updated kernel, tnx
<ubiqutiy> i mean how to create official ISO from ubuntu source code
<ubiqutiy> i'm not google translation
<daftykins> sruli: no problem, in the long run i would recommend upgrading to a newer HWE as per - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<capoderra> ubiqutiy, what is your native language? I understand Spanish and Portuguese
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, no need to create the .iso, just download it and install
<ubiqutiy> Chinese
<cfhowlett> !cn | ubiqutiy
<ubottu> ubiqutiy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sruli> daftykins: will read, tnx
<ubiqutiy> just want to know the step to create ISO
<cfhowlett> !kylin | ubiqutiy
<ubottu> ubiqutiy: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, suggest you use the ubuntu-kylin channels for your questions.
<ubiqutiy> i mean the process to create ISO
<Vexus> cfhowlett: he want to create a bootable device with ubuntu on it
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, understood.  ask the #ubuntu-kylin team
<windearthfirerai> Good morning
<ubiqutiy> hn
<capoderra> I think he wants to spin his own ISO
<ubiqutiy> no
<ubiqutiy> Vexus
<Vexus> windearthfirerai: almost afternoon? :D
<Vexus> ubiqutiy: yes?
<Vexus> ubiqutiy: ah i see, then idk sorry
<ubiqutiy> I can put all ubuntu file extracted from ISO to the usb hard drive and boot this usb drive
<cfhowlett> !usb | ubiqutiy
<ubottu> ubiqutiy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cfhowlett> capoderra, good call !
<ubiqutiy> i'll reading thin articals
<ubiqutiy> now i want to know the process to create ISO from source code
<capoderra> ubiqutiy, try Google search "spin your own ISO" or "roll your own iso"
<ubiqutiy> issus make?
<ubiqutiy> scripts?
<anabain> Is there any gui networking tool that displays all interfaces one packet goes through? I mean, eth0, tun0, br0, ppp0,  etc. and its associated IPs?
<capoderra> You want to compile the Ubuntu source code into an ISO?
<ubiqutiy> yes.
<akik> ubiqutiy: this could help you out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<ubiqutiy> old articals
<ubiqutiy> has read it
<ubiqutiy> it's customization
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, seriously, go to the chinese language support from #ubuntu-kylin
<ubiqutiy> not the creating process
<akik> ubiqutiy: there's a step in there which creates the image again with mkisofs
<capoderra> ubiqutiy, I don't think this is the correct channel to ask this question. You should go elsewhere. Sorry, but we don't seem to be able to help you.
<ubiqutiy> genisoimage
<akik> no, mkisofs
<ubiqutiy> genisoimages
<capoderra> lol at this conversation...
<ubiqutiy> do u know how te setup the building environment?
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, http://www.ubuntu.com/index_kylin
<ubiqutiy> download the source code
<ubiqutiy> i know kylin
<ubiqutiy> now i use ubuntu
<akik> ubiqutiy tries to write english so why are you directing him elsewhere?
<ubiqutiy> not ubuntu kylin
<cfhowlett> "tries to" .... I'm in China.  He'll get WAY more on-target support from kylin.
<_Avocado_> How do I set the default python in ubuntu? I want to use python3 instead of 2.7
<ubiqutiy> 你在中国哪？
<ubiqutiy> ln -s python3 python
<ubiqutiy> just want to know how to compile the ubuntu source and create the same official ISO
<capoderra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, you've asked how to make a USB and how to compile the .iso.  Choose ONE question.
<ubiqutiy> .iso
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, this will explain the entire process   http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<peopltuij> build the userland using buildd / pbuilder and then use deboostrap to pull in the packages for a base installation fromthat
<ubiqutiy> not LFS
<ubiqutiy> just ubuntu ISO
<peopltuij> it's complex. you will fail. debian / ubuntu hs one of the largest and sophisticated userlands in the world. even LFS won't get you close
<capoderra> ubiqutiy, what do you think of that link I gave you above?
<peopltuij> the iso is just deboostraped packages wrapped intoa  bootable image
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, Beijing??
<ubiqutiy> 是的，帝都
<windearthfirerai> Good morning guys
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, http://beijinglug.org/
<ubiqutiy> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, ?
<ubiqutiy> do u know how to create official from source?
<ubiqutiy> the same as official ISO
<ubiqutiy> not debian, not LFS
<peopltuij> debian staff read LFS and ubuntu is made from debian
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, no need to compile when I can download the .iso.  What is your goal??
<peopltuij> if you can't read the debian handbook you are going to suffer
<ubiqutiy> just want to experience how to create ISO like ubuntu official
<server-user123> Hello. I'm setting up some very locked down kiosk boxes using a pxe server. When a new one is first made it installs programs via apt-get. Is there an easy way to version lock things to "the newest version available by this date" or similar? I would like them all to be as similar to each other as possible.
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, the ubuntu-kylin can provide support.  ask them.
<ubiqutiy> i am not using ubuntu kylin
<windearthfirerai> pxe?
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, same process.
<ubiqutiy> i'm using ubuntu desktop iso
<windearthfirerai> nm
<ubiqutiy> r u in BeiJing?
<cfhowlett> server-user123, you don't specify how many boxes, but might a local mirror work for you?
<windearthfirerai> oh ok
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, me?  yes.
<ubiqutiy> foreign?
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, ubuntu user
<ubiqutiy> Chinese?
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, doesn't matter and off-topic.
<ubiqutiy> do u know how to create ISO from source code?
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, no.
<cfhowlett> ubiqutiy, ask #ubuntukylin-devel for recommendations
<daftykins> ubiqutiy: i don't think that's the purpose of this channel
<server-user123> cfhowlett, A local mirror of the repo which doesn't update? That's a really good idea I'd never have thought of.
<cfhowlett> !server | server-user123
<ubottu> server-user123: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<server-user123> cfhowlett, At the moment I'm trying to use apt-get install curl=1.213. But I'm worried I'll forget to specify a version somewhere.
<cfhowlett> server-user123, the server channel can advise better than I.  Desktop user only and I've read about local mirror but never implemented.
<ubuntu104> ￸
<infocallor> hjallloo
<infocallor> sdasdasdasdas
<infocallor_> yo
<infocallor_> supp
<cfhowlett> infocallor, stop it
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<infocallor_> no
<Penorsaurus> I have a python script that is a scraper that downloads and replaces an image file
<Penorsaurus> however after running it for a while
<Penorsaurus> i tun out of hdd space
<cfhowlett> Penorsaurus, best to ask #python
<Penorsaurus> df -h shoes rootfs is full
<bean> cfhowlett, maybe not, if it's just an education problem :)
<cfhowlett> proceed, Sir Bean ...
<bean> Penorsaurus, so it 'replaces' the existing image file?
<Penorsaurus> yes.
<pbx> definitely debug in #python
<bean> so it's just one image, and when you kill the script and restart it the disk space is freed?
<Penorsaurus> bean, no only after I reboot and temporary files are cleared.
<bean> Penorsaurus, where are the temporary files stored? are you not removing the old file when downloading a new one?
<Penorsaurus> bean, I am just replacing. i am not removing.
<Penorsaurus> simply redownloading with the same name.
<bean> Penorsaurus, so it sounds to me like you aren't closing the file handle on the 'old' file.
<Penorsaurus> bean, do you think deleting the old file before recreating it would solve this issue?
<pbx> Penorsaurus, i'm waiting for you in #python :)  http://dpaste.com/?poster=Penosaurus&title=image%20downloader&syntax=python
<zetheroo> if a user does "chmod go-rwx" on their home directory and I have access to the machine with a user which has sudo rights is there any way I can view in the users home directory?
<Moonsilence> Hi! How do I setup automatic login for my account?
<ikonia> zetheroo: come on !
<bean> zetheroo, if you have sudo access you can access any folder.
<zetheroo> I try to cd into the home directory and I get "Permission denied"
<geirha> zetheroo: depends on the filesystem and exact sudo privileges, but yes
<bean> Penorsaurus, pbx is probably better for this than me, but probably. If you don't close the file descriptor associated with the old file it'll still stick around.
<Penorsaurus> bean, I wonder if a hackish solution would be to just make the ubuntu server reboot every hour or so, and start up the script?
<Penorsaurus> do ytou have an example of this?
<bean> Penorsaurus, i would never recommend that. can you pastebin the code?
<Penorsaurus> bean, sure.
<Penorsaurus> i'll give you an example.
<SynrG> Hi. I'm a Debian developer with a long time support relationship with a friend, helping him with technical support of his Debian and Ubuntu systems. I've come for advice regarding a potential laptop purchase, after completing research on the matter ...
<SynrG> We have our eyes on an Acer laptop with a Braswell (N3700). Specifically, the Acer E5-532. Just want to make sure I haven't overlooked anything ...
<Pici> SynrG: ##hardware might serve you better than here
<daftykins> SynrG: low end and rubbish.
<SynrG> performance is at the bottom of our criteria list. cost is king
<SynrG> whatever your opinion of "low end rubbish", it will meet his needs and is priced for his budget.
<littlebear> SynrG: would you know his use case? if it's just surfing and typing, chromebook would do
<daftykins> SynrG: that's nice.
<SynrG> other than long-term use and familiarity by this non-technical user of both Ubuntu and Debian ...
<SynrG> also, libreoffice.
<SynrG> yes, a Chromebook might do, but I'm reluctant to support something about which I know zero.
<daftykins> i'd avoid those - but as mentioned this topic is not for this channel
<SynrG> daftykins: i assume if-and-when we make the purchase, if i have install issues, this *is* a topic for this channel?
<daftykins> yes the topic is the clue, support :)
<SynrG> right. this was a pre-support introduction, in case there was something seriously wrong with my plan. i deemed #ubuntu to have a better idea about Ubuntu running on Braswell. sorry if i was mistaken about that
<fris> after upgrading from 14.10 to 15.10 i notice the startup scripts dont have any output, like service ssh reload, it reloads it but no output is shown, any idea which config if one, not sure what is going on, never had this issue before
<SynrG> everything i've seen indicates it is supported, so I'm going forward with that
<leehambley> with the wily-server-cloudimg images, is there a way to pass kernel boot options, I tried in vagrant, hitting <ESC> like hell to get a grub prompt or something
<leehambley> but I'm not fast enough, any suggestions ?
<SynrG> will also ask at ##hardware. thanks. but they're just going to piss on my "low end and rubbish" hardware too, i suspect.
<SynrG> i'll be happy if my prediction is wrong ;)
<daftykins> leehambley: hold left shift?
<leehambley> I'll try
<diverdude> hi. i have setup /etc/network/interfaces like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13669843/ but for some reason the static ipadress on eth2 is not going into effect. What am I missing?
<daftykins> diverdude: you need a netmask and gateway too; that's insufficient
<daftykins> assuming you want that to be online
<leehambley> also does anyone know what scripts are used to provision the VMs available to download from https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/wily/current/ ?
<leehambley> it is vmbulider? That looks unmaintained
<bean> you also probably want `auto eth2` diverdude
<daftykins> bean: ah yeah good spot, didn't even consider that one
<Kitt3n> does ubuntu come with the config file for building kernels?
<bean> diverdude, but like daftykins said, you need a netmask and a gateway.
<Kitt3n> or is there a place where I can download it for the specific versions?
<bean> Kitt3n, there's a great doc here: you done for the semester? Or was that nearly the first of the f
<bean> err, Kitt3n theres a great doc here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<LeviM_> TJ-: The new kernel boots!
<LeviM_> I have an odd issue, though.
<LeviM_> If I let grub automatically boot I get a black screen.
<LeviM_> If I choose "Advanced Options" and select any entry it will work.
<LeviM_> Anyone have any ideas on what is wrong there?
<cfhowlett> LeviM_, I would guess that grub has an incorrect configuration for the kernel.
<dcope> if i put a file with a cron job in /etc/cron.d will it automatically run when it's time?
<diverdude> bean, so what should it be? like this? iface lo inet loopback
<diverdude>       address 192.168.50.102
<diverdude> sry
<daftykins> diverdude: no: auto eth2; iface eth2 inet static; address 192.168.50.102; netmask 255.255.255.0; gateway 192.168.50.1;
<SynrG> basically from ##hardware i got "15.04 runs on a toaster, literally ... yes, it will work." while not as satisfying as "yes, it works fine on this chipset, or with this laptop model#" it will have to do. i'm confident in my web research anyway.
<daftykins> SynrG: if you care about your friend you'd run LTS anyway
<daftykins> 15.04 is dead in under 2 months
<SynrG> daftykins: which is why i upgrade my friend's systems regularly. i definitely prefer LTS, when that's possible
<ux2> hey
<SynrG> i don't believe any LTS has intel xorg 2.99
<SynrG> nor the necessary mesa or kernel versions
<ux2> anyone from India here that can help with some language packs ?
<SynrG> i'll install the Ubuntu release du jour when he makes the purchase. then i'll keep him upgraded until we get to LTS, then will stick with LTS
<rolts> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a Raid 1 array a little while ago. I'm wondering if the boot time for my setup is normal. It's on 2 new 1 TB HDD's. I have a bootchart here http://i.imgur.com/AcANlyP.png, I hope someone can tell me if it is normal for it to take so long.
<sparrow_nc> hi
<daftykins> SynrG: look into HWE stacks on trusty (14.04) and you'll see you can use more current xorg and kernels but maintain LTS.
<SynrG> daftykins: ok. ootb? or i install 14.04 and fix it after?
<ux2> Any Indians here?
<ux2> I need help
<sparrow_nc> here ...
<Penorsaurus> why does it matter if there are indians.
<cfhowlett> india | ux2
<SynrG> daftykins: nm. i can look things up :)
<ux2> Penorsaurus: trying to install languages
<ux2> thats why
<ux2> cfhowlett: tried that its dead :/
<SynrG> daftykins: "Hardware Enablement Stacks (HWE) are incorporated into installers for select Ubuntu LTS (Long Term Support) point releases." <- that's what i wanted to see. excellent :)
<daftykins> SynrG: yep there might be a 14.04.4 eventually with the Wily HWE - thus 4.2 kernel
<SynrG> and i see this is a new thing, which is why i didn't know about it for his prior ubuntu installs
<SynrG> yep
<SynrG> well, this is all very encouraging. thanks.
<daftykins> nah i think 12.04 has used it
<SynrG> i'd have gone with Jessie + backports (Being a DD inclines me towards this) but sadly, Mesa support is lagging. no Jessie backport :(
<SynrG> that's still "new"
<SynrG> his last Ubuntu install was before that
<SynrG> i've supported him on a combination of Debian / Ubuntu (Debian on his desktop, Ubuntu on his laptops) ever since '98
<sparrow_nc> quit
<sparrow_nc> #quit
<ub_ubuntu> #ubuntu-beginner
<freakyfidlers> 14.04.4 is out already
<sl1ypy> Man i love ubuntu *_*
<ub_ubuntu> join #ubuntu-beginner
<freakyfidlers> its just in beta
<sl1ypy> Thank you devs
<nicomachus> ub_ubuntu: you need to type "/join #ubuntu-beginner"
<bean> ub_ubuntu, you want /join
<daftykins> freakyfidlers: then that's not out...
<nicomachus> but that's not a channel... so
<ub_ubuntu> thanks
<ux2> anyone here speak Hindi?
<ub_ubuntu> little bit ux2
<bean> there are usually other language channels for that ux2
<Naughx> @ux2, you should join the indian irc channel
<Naughx> I guess.
<bean> which is "#ubuntu-in"
<ux2> I did/...
<ux2> its pretty dead
<bean> it's 9pm in india.
<bean> doesn't surprise me
<ux2> its not that late..but who knows
<bean> a lot of people are only on IRC during the word day
<bean> work*
<Kitt3n> bean, hehehe, didn't see that one :)
<diverdude> bean, sorry to bother again... i set this now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13670531/ but its still not getting that ip address in ifconfig. after i made the changes i do: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bean> diverdude, remember the part where i  said you need 'auto eth2' as well.
<diverdude> bean, aha. i need to put that after ?
<bean> diverdude, above the 'inet' line for eth2
<diverdude> bean, hmmm still not picking up anything even with that line
<bean> diverdude, if you "ifup eth2" does it work?
<diverdude> bean, RTNETLINK answers: File exists Failed to bring up eth2.
<bean> diverdude, can you pastebin 'ifconfig -a'
<ub_ubuntu> hi
<diverdude> bean, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13670642/
<bean> looks like you have an ip on eth2 diverdude :)
<diverdude> oh my god u r right
<diverdude> im sorry i am blind
<daftykins> diverdude: you can't restart networking like that.
<tesla_ubuntu> 8-)
<geirha> ip -o -4 addr # easier to read
<bean> geirha, sorry, i'm oldschool ;)
<diverdude> daftykins, how do i then do it?
<daftykins> diverdude: reboot.
<daftykins> it's not like you edit the interfaces file daily.
<TJ-> eh?
<rolts> Anyone? "Hello, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a Raid 1 array a little while ago. I'm wondering if the boot time for my setup is normal. It's on 2 new 1 TB HDD's. I have a bootchart here http://i.imgur.com/AcANlyP.png, I hope someone can tell me if it is normal for it to take so long."
<Techknight> Oi. have any of you experience with h5ai? i need a packagge and i can't figure out wich one! http://pasteboard.co/2CKhH0FG.png
<LeviM_> You used HDDs?
<daftykins> rolts: looks like there's a huge sleep there o0
<rolts> Yea, I thought so to. But my experience with this is little so I wasn't sure what I was seeing.
<rolts> Any idea on what might be causing it?
<TJ-> rolts: looks like mdadm takes some time to assemble the RAID array
<rolts> I see, but these times are not normal right?
<TJ-> rolts: are the drives set for extreme power-saving, is part of that waiting for them to spin-up? Any delayed start set on those devices?
<rolts> Not that I know of.
<diverdude> daftykins, i dont want to reboot the entire machine. just the network
<bean> diverdude, ifdown the interface you want to change, make change, ifup the interface.
<bean> you certainly don't have to reboot to chagne networking
<TJ-> rolts: what  metadata version is used by the array?
<mistawright> hi guys i have a server that has been running 12.04 how can i go about installing apache2-dbg as it is not found?
<TJ-> mistawright: you might need to enable the -ddeb repositories (Debug Debian packages home). During build many packages have the debug symbols automatically split off to a separate repository.
<rolts> TJ-: 1.2
<mistawright> TJ-, how would i go about doing that? is that in my sources.list?
<rolts> I have my swap on a separate array if that helps.
<daftykins> diverdude: i'm sure you do - and i'm telling you it doesn't work properly these days - bringing interfaces down and then up again should apply, otherwise reboot it is.
<diverdude> daftykins, ahh ok
<diverdude> thx
<LeviM_> TJ-: I now have 4.4rc3 booting with the wireless working! \o/
<nicomachus> mistawright: it should be. or you can use the System Settings --> Additional Software GUI and select the checkbox
<LeviM_> With full ubuntu-desktop packages.
<LeviM_> Thank you for your help!
<TJ-> mistawright: I'm not seeing the -dbgsym packages in that archive for  2.2.22-1ubuntu1.10
<TJ-> LeviM_: fantastic! what hoops to jump through though. What was the problem with the 4.4rc3 ?
<mistawright> nicomachus, this is an aws instance
<LeviM_> TJ-: it turns out we did bundle the driver by updating initrd
<LeviM_> I just needed to re-apply the UUID fix and viola
<LeviM_> And I just copied over some firmware from the arch machine
<TJ-> LeviM_: ahhhh!
<TJ-> LeviM_: we had a 2nd person in last night asking about the nvme ... I went to bed :)
<LeviM_> At some point I should figure out how to properly fix the UUID issue instead of just hard-coding the partition.
<LeviM_> But I will probably not :D
<BeautifulTechno> Did the UUID change overtime?
<BluesKaj> LeviM_, run a check on the partition in gparted
<TJ-> LeviM_: update-grub scripts should set the correct UUID automatically
<LeviM_> BeautifulTechno: It seemingly did change when I upgraded my kernel, yes.
<ub_ubuntu> best theme for ubuntu?
<wapiflapi> mine.
<rolts> ub_ubuntu: I like putting just Numix on it.
<BeautifulTechno> Well, did you upgrade to an unstable kernel LeviM_?
<ub_ubuntu> i have numix icon theme
<LeviM_> BeautifulTechno: 4.4rc3 :D
<rolts> Circle?
<ub_ubuntu> rolts : yes
<BeautifulTechno> I've heard a lot of problems with that kernel - I have mine in 4.1.13
<rolts> Same here, what makes you want a different theme?
<ub_ubuntu> just to make ubuntu beautiful
<BeautifulTechno> But did the partition get corrupted or?
<BluesKaj> heh , i'm running Kubuntu Xenial and the current kernel is 4.2.0-19
<rolts> ub_ubuntu: Just browse http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/
<mistawright> TJ-, is there any suggestion for me to get this package? I need to figure out why this php application is throwing 504 errors and where it is running out of memory. without gdb im in the dark
<BluesKaj> LeviM_, what's the advantage of runing a rc kernel in your situation?
<BeautifulTechno> How is 16.04 doing there BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> BeautifulTechno, not too bad , a little slow in the bootup , but otherwise workig well for a dev OS
<BeautifulTechno> I didn't check for the news, but what's new about it?
<BeautifulTechno> I'm currently in 14.04
<BluesKaj> Techknight, but I do have 14.04LTS as my fallback ;-)
<ub_ubuntu> 15.10
<BeautifulTechno> You do well.
<BluesKaj> err BeautifulTechno rather
<jose__> hola
<BeautifulTechno> I wish I could have the time and knowledge to be a operating system developer...
<TJ-> mistawright: 504 errors, does that imply the process is actually dying?
<BeautifulTechno> Like what?
<jose__> buenas tardes, he actualizado a 15,04 y me esta dando muchos problemas
<jose__> alguien que le haya pasado lo mismo
<BluesKaj> BeautifulTechno, I'm not really a devel...my role is testing and retirement gives me the time
<mistawright> TJ-, running out of memory somewhere and i dont know where. it causes 504 errors in my elb
<BeautifulTechno> Cool.
<BeautifulTechno> At least you have fun!
<LeviM_> BluesKaj: Required for my wireless card.
<LeviM_> It's very new.
<Echo6> Can I get someone to review my iptables? Every few days my remote phones can't reach the service until I stop iptables, let them register, and start iptables again.
<Echo6> http://pastebin.com/RmrAAPjX
<BluesKaj> LeviM_, ok gotcha
<Echo6> Well I see a typo.
<BeautifulTechno> You could compile from source LeviM_
<BeautifulTechno> It's not so hard nowadays.
<mishak> hello how do I detect if selinux is running on Ubuntu 15.10?
<BeautifulTechno> Seems like 16.04 is the latest release with X.org
<daftykins> i'd imagine it'd be mentioned in startup logs
<mishak> I tried searching but most are old resources oblivious to systemd
<BeautifulTechno> Seems like 16.04 is the latest release with X.org
<ub_ubuntu> ps aux | grep selinux
<nicomachus> mishak^
<nicomachus> mishak ^
<mishak> ub_ubuntu: thanks :-D
<TJ-> mistawright: which MPM is in use. I can only find debug symbols for the mpm-itk library (plus the various libapr*)
<TheEagerPadawan> hi, i'm looking for a command that shows my what commands exists that start with a certain text, i was thinking about grep -k <foo> | grep 1 , hower the output is still a bit to much
<ub_ubuntu> mishak: Welcom
<balazs> hi, can somebody tell me how to convert my service.conf file in /etc/init from 14.04 to systemd in 15.10 ?
<mistawright> TJ-, prefork
<muzontrek> Sry... how i can join to Russian Server?
<muzontrek> Есть Русские?
<Pici> !ru | muzontrek
<ubottu> muzontrek: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sourav> How to Indian server ?
<BluesKaj> !india
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<TJ-> mistawright: hmmm, that's the one I expected. Can't see any sign of the debug symbols. You'd need to apt-get source that package (libapache2-mpm-prefork) and check the debian/rules Makefile for clues as to whether it is stripping the symbols to an alternate file or just getting rid of them
<torch> whos excited for the google code-in?
<puneet> what is the code?
<nicomachus> torch: I am, but that's not really on-topic here.
<puneet> so what is topic
<sourav> how to amd catalyst 15.9 on mint 17.2
<sourav> install
<nicomachus> puneet: Ubuntu support.
<nicomachus> sourav: try asking on #linux-mint
<nicomachus> wait, that's not it...
<Pici> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sourav> I do not find How
<zetheroo> is there a way to make it so that when a user's Home directory is created that it is created with certain permissions like "chmod go-rwx $HOME" ?
<balazs> hi, can somebody tell me how to convert my service.conf file in /etc/init from 14.04 to systemd in 15.10 ?
<TJ-> zetheroo: see "man 5 adduser.conf" and "man 8 adduser"
<flexus> hi, i need to resize /boot on LVM, is there a step by step instruction ?
<reveal> yes
<reveal> flexus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume
<hicoleriv1> How do I bring back my default openbox menu? I messed up mine.
<MWM> Id like to have an android device be mapped as a block device... will http://www.mysolutions.it/mounting-your-mtp-androids-sd-card-on-ubuntu/ this work in later versions of ubuntu as well?
<reveal> hicoleriv1: cp /etc/skel/.config/openbox/menu.xml ~/.config/openbox
<reveal> openbox --reconfigure
<MWM> ^because I couldnt get it to work and I dont know if I did something wrong or it it is no longer valid
<hicoleriv1> reveal: The file dosent exist
<reveal> what doesnt
<hicoleriv1> reveal: the skeleton file (/etc/skel/.config/openbox/menu.xml)
<reveal> it doesnt exist?
<flexus> reveal, is it /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root i have to unmount ?
<hicoleriv1> reveal: yes
<reveal> hicoleriv1: check in /etc/skel/.config
<reveal> see whats in there
<reveal> flexus: dunno what you labeled, or if you sep'ed boot from root
<flexus> dont know how to look up
<reveal> look up what
<reveal> pvdisplay lvdisplay
<reveal> lvscan /dev/blah
<reveal> pvscan /dev/blah
<hicoleriv1> reveal: It only has .bashrc, .profile
<reveal> hrmz
<reveal> hicoleriv1: usually open has the defaults stored there
<reveal> try a find / -name menu.xml |more
<reveal> and see if any folders look familir to openbox
<httperr418> how does one configure automounting if dconf-editor is not installed?
<flexus>   VG Name    xubuntu-vg   AND VG Name   xubuntu-vg - are these the infos ?
<httperr418> (it's a standalone system, so don't want to connect it in order to install dconf-editor
<hicoleriv1> reveal: there's one in /etc/xdg/
<reveal> use that copy it /etc/skel/.config as well
<reveal> so youll have a default copy
<zetheroo> when a new user is created through the System Settings area what config is used to create the new users home directory?
<zetheroo> It seems not to be /etc/adduser.conf
<reveal> default is /home
<httperr418> think I found the answer :)
<httperr418> http://askubuntu.com/questions/191527/disable-auto-opening-nautilus-window-after-auto-mount
<httperr418> nope, that didn't do it
<httperr418> it still automounts
<httperr418> anyone any idea?
<hicoleriv1> reveal: okay, it worked, but how do I enable the "debian" menu now?
<realvarez> Hello, I need some help with apt, this morning I tried to upgrade to 15.10 and now my apt is completely broken. It stops with this message “pkg: error processing package libssl1.0.0:amd64 (--configure):
<realvarez>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10”
<TJ-> realvarez: try isolating that with "sudo dpkg --configure libssl1.0.0"
<realvarez> I tried that it fails at the same message
<TJ-> realvarez: you need to identify why the post-inst script is returning exit status 10
<realvarez> is there a way I can run dpkg in verbose mode and figure what what exactly is failing
<reveal> hicoleriv1: edit the menu.xml
<reveal> hicoleriv1: add this line to your menu.xml <menu id="Debian" />
<TJ-> realvarez: OK, so now its' time to find out in what circumstances '10' is returned. Does the command report anything else besides that status 10 ?
<hicoleriv1> reveal: The line exists, but looks like I needed to install the "menu" package. Thanks, though.
<TJ-> reveal: the postinst script outputs other text in some circumstances, which might help figure out which code path it is following
<realvarez> TJ-: this is the full output
<realvarez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13672196/
<dcope> hey all, i'm trying to run a binary but can't becuase of cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. i've added the libraries to /usr/local/lib and updated LD_LIBRARY_PATH to be /usr/local/lib
<dcope> any ideas what is still wrong?
<daftykins> mismatched architecture?
<mrottenkolber> Hi
<mrottenkolber> How do I run a command at login? E.g. xmodmap ...
<TJ-> realvarez: "Checking init scripts..." looks to be the best clue for now
<dcope> daftykins: the binary was compiled for 64 bit and thats what im running
<Spr1ng> How can I find out why a bash script I'm using isn't grabbing the $HOSTNAME of the system? (Simplified but this essentially what it does) "tar -czPf /backups/$HOSTNAME_application.tar.gz".  But the generated .tar.gz is missing the systems hostname.
<TJ-> realvarez: try "sudo sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/libssl1.0.0\:amd64.postinst configure 1.0.1f-1ubuntu11.4"
<realvarez> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13672255/
<daftykins> dcope: checked ldd against the program i take it?
<reveal> Spr1ng: is it defined in the script
<Spr1ng> Yes, it's an environment variable defined in the script "HOSTNAME="$HOSTNAME"
<TJ-> realvarez: immediately after that command returns (run it again) do "echo $?" to get the exit code
<dcope> daftykins: yep, i did that. most of the libraries are found but a few aren't
<realvarez> TJ-: error code is 0
<realvarez> *exit code
<dcope> seems that none of them in /usr/local/lib/bin-name are being found
<dcope> :(
<dcope> the linker is smart enough to search recursively, right?
<TJ-> realvarez: that's interesting! so when you call it directly it returns 0, when dpkg calls it, it returns 10
<TJ-> realvarez: '0' is success
<reveal> Spr1ng: when you echo $HOSTNAME it returns the FQDN
<realvarez> TJ- sorry my bad, it is a 10
<MrElendig> HOSTNAME="$HOSTNAME" makes no sense
<reveal> and its automatically set anyway as abash variable
<daftykins> dcope: and yet they're there? is that path in your PATH?
<reveal> so no need to redefine it
<dcope> daftykins: the /usr/local/lib path is not in my path
<MrElendig> Spr1ng: don't use CAPITALS for var names in a script, unless you are exporting those
<TJ-> reveal: Ahhh, that's better! easier to debug now
<dcope> adding it does nothing
<MrElendig> dcope: you should not install stuff to /usr/local/ in the first place
<Spr1ng> ah very interesting, ye that actually doesnt return anything when running echo $hostname from the cmd line
<dcope> MrElendig: what's a better place for 3rd party, but installed by me, binaries?
<dcope> opt?
<Lokie> in lubuntu 15.10 what could be blocking suspend? I have disabled the light-locker and made sure the values in power manager are sane
<MrElendig> dcope: if you want them installe system wide then make a .deb and have them installed to /usr/bin
<MrElendig> /usr* that is
<ioria> Spr1ng, it's $HOSTNAME not $hostname .... try with   ${HOSTNAME}.tar.gz
<dcope> MrElendig: isn't that a bit overkill?
<MrElendig> Lokie: systemd-inhibit
<MrElendig> dcope: no, quite the oposite
<MrElendig> dcope: saves you a lot of work in the long run
<TJ-> reveal: so, best thing to do is enable debug output )set -x) from that script: "sed -i 's/^\(set -e\)/\1 -x/' /var/lib/dpkg/info/libssl1.0.0\:amd64.postinst "
<Spr1ng> got it trying it now
<TJ-> realvarez: now again try "sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/libssl1.0.0\:amd64.postinst configure 1.0.1f-1ubuntu11.4"
<Lokie> MrElendig it's a two day installation, any idea how I can check if it is that and what is triggering it?
<Pwnna> is there any adverse effect in installing a kernel version that's lower than your ubuntu versions? I'm trying to bisect a bug and it may take sometime to reproduce.
<Lokie> should say also the screen never really sleeps it justs stays blank
<Pwnna> installing a kernel from ubuntu mainline, not directly from torvalds
<botato> howdy y'all, is there something for ubuntu that allows to put password protection around accessing certain files?
<httperr418> I can set the automount setting with gsettings but ubuntu just ignores it completely
<realvarez> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13672433/
<TJ-> Lokie: check /var/log/kern.log for clues about drivers/hardware causing issues
<httperr418> what bloody use is a setting that gets ignored?
<OerHeks> Pwnna, what is the use of checking a bug when that kernel is obsolete?
<OerHeks> Pwnna, but sure, you can install an older kernel
<Pwnna> OerHeks: because upstream versions didn't fix the bug. so i assume it's a regression
<TJ-> realvarez: that looks like a debconf DB issue
<Pwnna> it'll be easier to findout what's wrong if i can bisect to the versions, and then evnetually to the commit
<Pwnna> OerHeks: also because things were working in 15.04 but broke in 15.10
<botato> I mean... is there something that will make sure someone who has access to your machine won't have access to certain files. and when they try to access those certain files, a prompt will show up that will ask for a special password whcih isn't the same as the password they used to ssh into the machine?
<realvarez> TJ-: thats my suspision, i guess restart-without-asking is missing from config.dat, but I have no idea how to rectify this
<realvarez> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/1495302/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1495302 in openssl (Ubuntu) "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10" [High,Confirmed]
<Lokie> thx TJ- nothing in there that looks like an issue to me
<TJ-> realvarez: good catch
<MonkeyDust> that connected quickly! sure this is freenode?
<dcope> MrElendig: worked like a charm!
<dcope> thank you :D
<realvarez> TJ-:  I added “|| true” as the post suggested and its fixed now
<Bluewolf> Hi all, I have Wow running through wine. But I can't log in as its telling me its disconnected and does not connect. Is there something I'm missing?
<MonkeyDust> Bluewolf  that's for #winehq
<TJ-> realvarez: yeah, it looks like someone forgot the script is running with -e
<realvarez> TJ-: weird that such a high impact bug is still open… Thanks for all the help!
<Bluewolf> MonkeyDust: Well I decided to post here, because everything is working normal (Except that). Confirm that as a program running through wine, it should connect to the internet right?
<kiddd> Hello I switched to Ubuntu and am trying to play a dvd in vlc
<kiddd> how do I do this?
<MrElendig> Lokie: run systemd-inhibit
<kiddd> I have the dvd inserted but I can't find where it's located
<kiddd> anyone have any ideas?
<Ap3c0de> Hi eveyone
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, sounds like your wow account is not valid, who knows?
<TJ-> realvarez: I'm working on it
<OerHeks> !dvd | kiddd follow these steps
<ubottu> kiddd follow these steps: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OerHeks> kiddd, then restart vlc and voila!
<kiddd> ty
<MonkeyDust> Bluewolf  try another program if wine, iexplorer or so, see if it connects
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: Surely it should just tell me that, instead of telling me "disconnected from server"
<Bluewolf> I've had that before in windows, offline?
<Lokie> MrElendig http://pastebin.com/3vcTd6sN doesn't this mean XFCe controls them so it should work ok? (have configured it)
<MonkeyDust> if/in
<kiddd> when I open vlc and do media > play dvd where is the dvd locatedc
<kiddd> so I can select and play it?
<OerHeks> kiddd, media > open disc
<kiddd> and then
<kiddd> what is the location of the disk
<TJ-> kiddd: usually /dev/dvd
<OerHeks> ... read what is filled in, /dev/sr0 maybe?
<Paradisee> hello guys
<Bluewolf> MonkeyDust: Well iexplorer seems to work, though its only restricted to wine searches
<Paradisee> i just bought another monitor, but i cant figure out how to make them both work together..any help?
<KIdddd> hello I have a problem
<KIdddd> ubuntu gave me an error
<nicomachus> Paradisee: how are you connecting the second monitor? what version ubuntu are you running?
<Paradisee> 14.04
<Paradisee> the other one is using vga
<Paradisee> but on the mother board
<Paradisee> the main one hdmi on the graphic card
<KIdddd> unknown error with dependencies
<KIdddd> when running sudo apt-get update it says
<KIdddd> the list of sources could not be read
<KIdddd> what do I do
<KIdddd> and when opening software updater it says it could not be open
<KIdddd> and shut down on me
<KIdddd> what's up?
<OerHeks> Paradisee, if you want to use the onboard too, select in the bios, the onboard as primairy.
<KIdddd> This all started when trying to play a dvd
<KIdddd> EriC
<hellogoodbye> I need more help :)
<syeekick> random question but it will help me greatly, is there any online retailers in the UK that could get me ram delievered tommorow on next day delievery?
<nicomachus> KIdddd: first off: relax. Don't send so many lines, try to put everything you can into as few lines as possible.
<Paradisee> OerHeks: what do yoju mean
<hellogoodbye> ok sorry
<nicomachus> syeekick: that's not a question for here.
<King_DuckZ> hello, I'm trying to set up an automated build on drone.io, which runs on ubuntu 12.04 apparently https://drone.io/bitbucket.org/King_DuckZ/dindexer/7 - in order to build my project I need to have yaml-cpp installed, but as you can see it can't be found, any help on that? this is what's generating that output http://pastebin.com/DKdpUm3B
<hellogoodbye> so when running sudo apt-get update it says the source list could not be read, also ubuntu's giving me an error that says "you have software that has unmet dependencies." I'm an ubuntu noob so I don't know anything :(
<OerHeks> Paradisee, reboot your pc, go into the bios, and select your onboard videocard as primairy, not the plugged in card/pcixpress
<Paradisee> mm
<ioria> hellogoodbye, did you add some third-party software source in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Paradisee> i will try
<aarobc> woahdude, fglrx drivers are actually working on kernel 4.2
<OerHeks> Paradisee, any plugged in videocard will override the onboard, but there must be an option in the bios.
<aarobc> maybe ubuntu patched the new kernel?
<nicomachus> aarobc: actually, AMD patched the driver.
<aarobc> yay!
<hellogoodbye> ioria yes
<hellogoodbye> I tried to install libdvdcss
<safiyyah> hi all just did a fresh install of Xubuntu, the graphics are super low, is there something I am missing, I added nouveau under restricted drivers
<nicomachus> aarobc: if I'm correct, they patched it when they released the Crimson drivers
<aarobc> although still can't take a screenshot
<aarobc> nicomachus: haven't even heard of crimson
<hellogoodbye> I get a reading package lists... ERROR!
 * aarobc googles
<nicomachus> aarobc: http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/218513-amds-new-radeon-crimson-software-crushes-catalyst-boosts-performance
<ioria> hellogoodbye, that's not third-party... can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<aarobc> oh thank doge
<hellogoodbye> command not found ioria
<ioria> hellogoodbye, what command ?
<hellogoodbye> etc apt sources/loist\
<King_DuckZ> is yaml-cpp in the ubuntu repo?
<hellogoodbye> list*
<ioria> hellogoodbye, /etc/apt/sources.list it's not a command ... it'a a file
<k1l> King_DuckZ: yes
<ioria> hellogoodbye, youo know how to use pastebinit ?
<hellogoodbye> no
<ioria> hellogoodbye, sudo apt-get install  pastebinit
<King_DuckZ> is it just called yaml-cpp? because for me apt-cache search yaml doesn't list anything
<k1l> King_DuckZ: what brings you "lsb_release -d" ?
<hellogoodbye> done, now what?
<King_DuckZ> k1l: I did cat /etc/os-release, if that's also good
<ioria> hellogoodbye, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit       it will give you an URL that you will poste here
<k1l> King_DuckZ: what ubuntu is it then?
<hellogoodbye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13673050/\
<King_DuckZ> k1l: https://drone.io/bitbucket.org/King_DuckZ/dindexer/7 grep for cat /etc/os-release
<hellogoodbye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13673050/
<hellogoodbye> there
<k1l> uh thats a 12.04
<k1l> King_DuckZ: its in the repos since 14.04 (or earlier) but not in 12.04
<k1l> King_DuckZ: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&searchon=names&keywords=yaml-cpp
<hellogoodbye> what do you think ioria?
<King_DuckZ> k1l: ok :/ I guess I'll try a different service then, hopefully they will run a more recent distro
<ioria> hellogoodbye, well, i don't see anything unusual ....
<hellogoodbye> ioria but ubuntu is giving me an internal error so there must be something unusual, :D
<hellogoodbye> let me check my source packages
<King_DuckZ> unless... that lib doesn't pull in any dependency actually, can I just download the .deb from somewhere?
<ioria> hellogoodbye, you said installed libdvdcss ... how ?
<hellogoodbye> just typed in a bunch of commands
<hellogoodbye> but now software center closes everytime it opens
<hellogoodbye> and updater won't update,
<hellogoodbye> what's going on
<hellogoodbye> :(
<nicomachus> "just typed in a bunch of commands" <--- someone remove this guy from the sudo list
<k1l> King_DuckZ: click on the green "other untrusted versions" to see if there is a PPA for 12.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaml-cpp
<hellogoodbye> lol nicmachus
<ioria> hellogoodbye, if you don't remember the command you gave... scroll  you bash history
<King_DuckZ> k1l: ok thanks :)
<hellogoodbye> how do I view my bash history
<ioria> hellogoodbye, arrows up down ... in terminal
<King_DuckZ> hellogoodbye: history
<MonkeyDust> hellogoodbye   less ~/.bash_history
<BluesKaj> ioria,  think libdvdcss can be downloaded from the vlc site iirc
<hellogoodbye> ok
<hellogoodbye> so
<ioria> BluesKaj, yep...
<hellogoodbye> I see it
<ioria> BluesKaj, but usually is parte of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hellogoodbye> so what do I do, :D
<BluesKaj> ioria, it used to be a while back, not any more
<ioria> BluesKaj, i see
<OerHeks> hellogoodbye, stop hitting the enter so much
<hellogoodbye> well it's kind of late for that now
<hellogoodbye> lol
<hellogoodbye> so in my bash history
<hellogoodbye> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.me
<hellogoodbye> dibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyrin
<hellogoodbye> that's one of the things I see
<OerHeks> medibuntu is dead
<hellogoodbye> so how do I
<MonkeyDust> hellogoodbye  medibunt dies not exist anymore
<hellogoodbye> undo that ocmmand
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  was faster
<k1l> dont follow tutorials from 1999 :)
<ioria> !info libdvdread4
<ubottu> libdvdread4 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 53 kB, installed size 191 kB
<hellogoodbye> :(
<OerHeks> hellogoodbye, i gave you the dvd page, read it again.
<hellogoodbye> could that be what's causing the error?
<OerHeks> or go trolling elsewere.
<hellogoodbye> how am I trolling
<ioria> hellogoodbye, can you paste the content of /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<hellogoodbye> with what command
<ioria> hellogoodbye, ls  /etc/apt/sources.list.d  | pastebinit
<hellogoodbye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13673301/
<TJ-> hellogoodbye: ioria from the command issued it should just need "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" and then "sudo apt-get update"
<ioria> TJ- yep
<ioria> hellogoodbye, try that
<hellogoodbye> worked
<hellogoodbye> thank you
<hellogoodbye> lol
<hellogoodbye> I'm sorry for my noobishness :(
<hellogoodbye> I'm just new to Ubuntu and want to get to know the system
<hellogoodbye> anyway thanks TJ and ioria
<ioria> hellogoodbye, for the dvd follow the given link ,  install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hellogoodbye> very helpful :)
<ioria> hellogoodbye, no problem
<hellogoodbye> where's the given link again
<hellogoodbye> can't find it
<sossio> ciao
<sossio> episodi di shaman king ita
<ioria> hellogoodbye, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Pici> !it | sossio
<ubottu> sossio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hellogoodbye> so I should just type in this command > sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg
<hellogoodbye> right?
<ioria> hellogoodbye, never used that... it's new ...
<sossio> where?
<hellogoodbye> ok when trying to open a disk in VLC it says your input cannot be read
<hellogoodbye> so to open a dvd I should go VLC > Media > Open disc
<hellogoodbye> and then it gives me a bunch of options forwhere my disk is located
<hellogoodbye> where IS my disk located?
<BluesKaj> !list | sossio
<ubottu> sossio: BluesKaj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> wth??
<emadhelmi> hi dears, i have a python question:
<emadhelmi> what does this line means in python?
<emadhelmi> tcpTimeClientSock, addr = tcpTimeSrvrSock.accept()
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  it's the space you put before the !
<Pici> emadhelmi: Thats a question for #python , not #ubuntu
<emadhelmi> two varibale at the left and one assignment
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, yeah I see that now
<emadhelmi> Pici, Thanks dear okey
<regum> hello everyone
<regum> is there a clear step by step guide on how to connect to wifi via the terminal?
<boxmein> regum: there's one, but connecting to wifi via terminal is a very awful process
<regum> boxmein, I can't use a gui
<boxmein> regum: you have root of course, right?
<regum> boxmein, once I install it, ubuntu stops recognising the usb dongle
<regum> boxmein, yes
<OerHeks> nmcli d wifi connect <WiFiSSID> password <WiFiPassword> iface wlan0
<boxmein> OerHeks: so glad there's something other than iwlist and iwconfig
<OerHeks> i hope it is wlan0, else wlan1 ?
<boxmein> regum: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138472/how-do-i-connect-to-a-wpa-wifi-network-using-the-command-line and http://askubuntu.com/questions/294257/connect-to-wifi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal could give you another direction
<boxmein> regum: note that these are pretty flimsy and nmcli might do a lot more stuff for ou
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<regum> thanks
<regum> I'll take a look at them
<regum> with nmcli I only have to do what OerHeks wrote?
<twilight> hi
<twilight> how can I see what version of linux I am running
<MonkeyDust> twisted`  cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> meh
<twilightsparkle> cat /etc/issue ?
<twilightsparkle> like this ?
<twilightsparkle> ok, iĺl try
<ovrflw0x> do i need to enable TRIM function in SSD or all that is taken care of?
<ovrflw0x> do i need to enable TRIM function in SSD or all that is taken care of in ubuntu 15.10?
<ovrflw0x> or is there any particular setting for SSD that i need to take care of?
<regum> I'm unable to locate package nmcli
<ioria> regum cat /etc/issue
<boxmein> what's the prettiest/best-ui-having linux music player?
<regum> ioria, Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ioria> regum no nmcli... nmtool
<OerHeks> boxmein, there is no single best, but clementine handles big collections pretty fast
<OerHeks> *and has a build in equaliser
<OerHeks> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<regum> ioria, nmtool d wifi connect <WiFiSSID> password <WiFiPassword> iface wlan0 ?
<ioria> regum no... don't think so...
<ioria> regum i meant the trusty does not have nmcli...
<regum> oh, I suppose I'll just follow another tutorial then
<regum> thanks
<ioria> regum why don't you configure /etc/network/interfaces ?
<OerHeks> if you have an wifi device which is supported ootb, you would have nmcli AFAIK
<ioria> OerHeks, right... my bad
<regum> ioria, I've tried that before. I want a step by step guide or I'll get lost and won't know why
<OerHeks> i think you need a driver first.
<regum> OerHeks, I've got ubuntu arm though
<regum> maybe it's because of that
<OerHeks> sudo lshw -C network # what does driver=  say ?
<boxmein> OerHeks: thanks for the reference!
<ioria> regum  sudo lshw -c Network
<ramsub07> hello, i'm using ubuntu 14.04 and am not able to configure bluetooth properly.
<ramsub07> $sudo rfkill list doesn't seem to show bluetooth but $service status bluetooth shows bluetooth is up and running..
<boxmein> OerHeks: also, what's the thing that defines if a player is listed under the indicator-sound dropdown menu, or more precisely, how do I get rid of VLC being in that list?
<regum>  sudo lshw -C network says driver=rtl8192cu
<OerHeks> boxmein, i think you set vlc as standard player, you can change in systemsettings > details > default apps
<OerHeks> or vlxc does this standard when active
<regum> it's an edimax wifi dongle that's supposed to work out of the box, except it stops working if I install a gui
<ovrflw0x> will windows 10 stop disabled discrete card from sucking power? because in Windows 7, this disabled dead GPU is sucking too much power, getting hot and blowing fan loud
<ioria> regum  does it show up in ifconfig ?
<regum> ioria, no
<k1l> ovrflw0x: ##windows for windows questions
<regum> it does show up on lsusb though
<ioria> regum  iwconfig ?
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, YES , windows will do that immediatly
<nox_42> Does anyone know of a free way to convert a drive from mbr to gpt on windows?
<regum> ioria, I'll install it now
<TJ-> ioria: 14.04 does have nmcli; it's always been a core part of network-manager: /usr/bin/nmcli
<k1l> nox_42: ##windows for that
<ioria> TJ-  yes, i forgot
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, huh?
<ioria> regum  no, it'a a command
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, lolz, wrong channel dude
<regum> ioria, it said I had to install wireless-tools
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, dude, chillax i was just wondering if anyone have the slightest knowledge about it
<regum> ioria, now it shows wlan0
<ioria> regum  ever worked ?
<genii> ovrflw0x: They might know in the ##windows channel
<regum> ioria, what do you mean?
<ioria> regum  that dongle... has ever worked ?
<regum> ioria, yes it worked before. i had the system configured with a gui and it all worked perfectly
<regum> ioria, but I installed a repo that broke the system and now I find that it won't work if I install a gui
<ioria> regum  so... what happed ... ?
<regum> ioria, I've had to do a clean install again
<ioria> regum  did you update && upgrade and dist-upgrade ? 14.04.2 is quite old...
<regum> ioria, I did update
<regum> ioria, I can't do dist-upgrade, it breaks the software I need
<ioria> regum  ohhh... well that's a problem
<k1l> regum: dist-upgrade will not bring you to a new ubuntu release
<regum> k1l, all I know is that dist-upgrade meant i had to do a reinstall because nothing worked anymore
<TJ-> regum: that's probably due to bad packages in a 3rd party PPA or other repository
<regum> TJ-, maybe, but I need those, so I can't do dist-upgrade
<TJ-> regum: what architecture is the host? "dpkg --print-architecture"
<regum> TJ-, just a sec, I'm doing upgrade
<dimitry7> Hi guys, is there a website from which to send spam masively?
<regum> dimitry7, spam is ilegal
<TJ-> spam is tasty!
<Hinnerk> hi
<dimitry7> k1l, whats your problem?
<dimitry7> let me rephrase
<mcphail> dimitry7: Amazon will do it for you http://www.amazon.co.uk/SPAM-Original-Chopped-Pork-Pack/dp/B005EM31VO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449255141&sr=8-1&keywords=spam
<dimitry7>  Hi guys, which are the top sites from which spam is sent masively? I want to block them
<TJ-> dimitry7: use RBLs, that's what they're there for
<regum> TJ-, armhf
<dimitry7> mcphail, lovely, this is what you need: http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/573/053/d4f.jpg
<TJ-> dimitry7: see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNSBL
<dimitry7> TJ-, thanks
<Hinnerk> I recently installed ubuntu on my server. It worked well mostly - however, I'll have to redo the entire thing since I wanted to create within LVM several partitions (for home, var, ...). Also I wanted to enable RAID1. I guess at some point I had to switch to do a manual partitioning. I found it hard to find proper information on this. Is there a good place to look for instructions to set this up?
<regum> TJ-, does that change anything?
<TJ-> regum: and what repository is set in sources.list ( "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999" )
<TJ-> Hinnerk: the server installer can do mdadm RAID + LVM configurations
<Hinnerk> Well, it never asked me about anything of this. I doubt I just missed it - but I guess that'S still a possibility. When would I see this?
<regum> TJ-, http://termbin.com/puwn
<r0xtedy> hello ppl
<LeviM_> TJ-: Also, just remembered this tidbit: I copied the NVME driver from the 4.2 Ubuntu install.
<r0xtedy> are there any realtime voice changers for ubuntu?
<LeviM_> That's... erm... probably not as desirable.
<nicomachus> r0xtedy: you may find this helpful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/421947/is-there-a-way-to-modulate-my-voice-on-the-fly
<YokoBR> hi guys, does anybody knows how to configure lighttpd
<YokoBR> ?
<ramsub07> hello, i'm using ubuntu 14.04 and am not able to configure bluetooth properly. $sudo rfkill list doesn't seem to show bluetooth but $service status bluetooth shows bluetooth is up and running..
<TJ-> regum: OK; I'm wondering if there's an issue with the ports armhf (ARM Hard Float) builds causing your issues
<ovrflw0x> i'm using SSD what size SWAP should i create, i've got 4GB RAM
<TJ-> LeviM_: in theory, using the 4.2 module on 4.4rc3 we would expect the modprobe to fail due to incompatible modversion
<regum> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> ramsub07: if there's no hci* rfkill node, then it is possible the hardware driver isn't loaded, or the BT device isn't found
<ovrflw0x> i'm using SSD what size SWAP should i create, i've got 4GB RAM
<unimed> oi
<TJ-> regum: are you able to bring up wlan0 using the nmcli/nmtool command provided earlier? ... check /var/log/syslog for messages related to that
<ovrflw0x> i'm using SSD what size SWAP should i create, i've got 4GB RAM
<regum> TJ-, that is one long log
<regum> TJ-, how can I check it?
<regum> TJ-, I can see wlan0 if I type iwconfig
<regum> TJ-, and it seems to relate to my dongle because the Nickname is "<WIFI@REALTEK>"
<nicomachus> !patience | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nicomachus> ovrflw0x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<regum> I've tried sudo wpa_supplicant -B -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext && sudo dhclient wlan0
<regum>  but it cannot open RFKILL control device
<nicomachus> ugh... realtek... I can't help, regum, but I wish you all the luck. I've had terrible experiences with realtek+ubuntu
<regum> nicomachus, thanks :/
<Ol1p> hi everyone
<nicomachus> I know, regum... the drivers just aren't any good.
<vladimir> hello all
<regum> well I've got to go now, thank you all for helping, I'll try again tomorrow
<regum> have a nice evening
<vladimir> does anyone had a problem with playonlinux gtaIV
<botato> is there something for ubuntu that will make sure someone who has access to your machine won't have access to certain files. and when they try to access those certain files, a prompt will show up that will ask for a special password whcih isn't the same as the password they used to ssh into the machine?
<nicomachus> vladimir: someone here MAY be able to help with that, but the guys at either #playonlinux or #gamingonlinux are going to be much more knowledgeable
<vladimir> thanks
<daftykins> botato: just don't give them access to what they don't need to...
<botato> daftykinds: i want them to be able to see some files
<botato> but not all of em
<botato> is there an ubuntu thing to do that?
<ExeciN> has anyone here used azure ever?
<daftykins> botato: i don't think they really need SSH access at all, just put the relevant data on a samba share perhaps.
<daftykins> ExeciN: the microsoft setup? how's that relate to ubuntu?
<ExeciN> daftykins: it relates if you set up an ubuntu vm
<goddard> in 14.04 how can i disable Avahi
<daftykins> ExeciN: makes sense to use appropriate technologies
<botato> daftykins: what i'm trying to do is actually setting up something thats sorta like microsoft's active directory. when you want to use a program there no matter what user you are, you're prompted for a password in order to get the program working. will samba do that for me?
<ExeciN> daftykins: I don't get what you mean
<botato> or is there a better way?
<daftykins> botato: no, nothing will - if it's not installed, it's not installed
<botato> orr... i mean...
<botato> in a scenario let's say someone whose a real noob is given access to your system so he can look at some things, but you don't want him breaking stuff
<botato> so you make a lot of things password protected
<botato> or you don't want him peering into certain files
<ExeciN> give him a restricted account
<botato> because of sensitive info
<botato> but you only have your account to give
<bekks> You dont grant anyone access who isnt familiar with the basic administration.
<ExeciN> your account is only yours
<botato> say it's not someone nice
<botato> an intruder
<ExeciN> well it should anyway
<botato> he's gone in with your credentials
<botato> but you want another layer of protection for your sensitive docs
<ExeciN> encrypt them
<botato> but these docs are part of programs that need to talk to each other
<botato> and encrypting them will probably not allow programs to work
<bekks> ??
<nicomachus> botato: https://askubuntu.com/questions/531490/openssh-restrict-users-to-one-or-multiple-folders
<Exagone313> Hi, there is an established http connection on my server (FIN_WAIT2), I try to drop it. I blocked its IP address with iptables, but I have a rule that does not block established connection. I tried to restart the HTTP server, but it is connected to a local proxied server, that I mustn't restart. What can I do ? Thanks for your help.
<blackflow> Hello. I've installed 15.10 onto a luks encrypted partition, and I also have a luks partition for swap. Used the installer to set that up. However, on boot it doesn't decrypt the swap partition and swap never activates. I have to do it manually. What gives?
<shudon> hi all :) on ubu 14.04 i burn disk with "wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -v -data cd140201.iso" but it does not boot, so i try "cmp /dev/sr0 cd140201.iso" and expect if it fails it will tell me the difference is at a byte offset greater than the filesize of the ISO, but my ISO file is 17,942,528 bytes while cmp outputs "/dev/sr0 cd140201.iso differ: byte 32777, line 1"
<blackflow> both partitions are listed in crypttab. On 15.04 I set that up manually, as the installer back then couldn't do encryption, and it all worked just fine.
<Exagone313> That's strange, it's like my vps server created this connection.
<fontana> maybe its backdoored?
<fontana> always be suspicious
<fontana> :))
<fontana> something crashed? backdoor. having high latency issues ? probably backdoored. computer turns off unexpectedly because of high cpu temp ? for sure backdoor.
<fontana> thats my philosophy
<shudon> Exagone313: FIN_WAIT2 means the connection is already closed for all practical purposes, i would forget about it, it'll go away eventually
<daftykins> !fud | fontana please don't spread rubbish and paranoia here
<ubottu> fontana please don't spread rubbish and paranoia here: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Exagone313> shudon: ok
<fontana> whats the world coming to :(
<fontana> when you cant spread fear among fellow peers
<daftykins> drop it now before you're ejected
<fontana> yessir
<shudon> i think the three disks i just tried burning to all already had something on them
<shudon> it didn't occur to me that the command wouldn't refuse to burn to the disk if it had already been written to
<daftykins> normally should
<Boreeas> Hey, I'm trying to move a partition
<Boreeas> It's about 150GB in size and there's 15GB of free space after it
<Boreeas> I'd like to align it to the end of the disk so I can grow the partition right before it
<MonkeyDust> Boreeas  a partition with data, or an emtpy one?
<Boreeas> There's data on it, yes
<TJ-> Boreeas: what's in the partition you want to extend? Could it be LVM ?
<Boreeas> It's not LVM as far as I can tell
<Boreeas> standard partition
<TJ-> Boreeas: shame - you could have added a new PV for thr 15GB to an existing 1
<Boreeas> yeah
<MonkeyDust> Boreeas  start with a pastebin of your current partition layout, so the channel can see
<k1l> Boreeas: technically that means all data have to be moved to the end. which will a) take some time and b) always has the risk of data loss.
<Boreeas> I have a snapshot that I can restore if necessary, so I'm not terribly worried about data loss
<k1l> so if there is any data you really dont want to lose you better think about a backup plan before you touch partiitons
<Boreeas> Here's my current layout: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13677062/
<k1l> Boreeas: alright. then i would start a live ubuntu and start with using gparted to move the partition
<Boreeas> vda1 is swap, vda2 is / and vda3 is /home
<Boreeas> Can't use gparted, for some reason I can't get remote X sessions working
<Boreeas> but parted is a good idea, thanks
<ioria> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition
<k1l> ah that is a remote pc/server?
<Boreeas> yeah
<Boreeas> server in a hosting center
<Boreeas> "You can't move a partition so that the old and new positions overlap. "
<Boreeas> well there goes parted
<dcope> i ended the ssh session, resumed it, and now i get cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Exagone313> dcope: sorry for you (hi please thanks)
<akik> Boreeas: you can tunnel x11 in ssh, if that helps, ssh -X user@host. it's a wee bit slow but for times like these
<nicomachus> akik Boreeas: the -C flag can help a bit with the slowness there
<nicomachus> not a lot, but a bit.
<shudon> so i downloaded and burned ntpasswd. it boots on a Pentium 4 machine but not the Core 2 Duo machine -- any ideas?
<Ol1p> I am sorry but I meet a problem with firefox since a few days, I do not arrive any more at the installed(settled) with the apt-get install command(order)... The latter did not ignite when I clicked the icon
<bekks> shudon: S that an ubuntu cd?
<shudon> bekks: no but i burned it on ubuntu :3
<TJ-> Boreeas: I have shell scripts to move overlapping data, since they need to move at most the non-overlapping size at once
<bekks> shudon: Which is quite irrelevant at that point.
<shudon> :P
<shudon> any advice for resetting a windows password from ubuntu live boot?
<nicomachus> Ol1p: I'm having a bit of troulbe understanding what you mean. Would you be more comfortable speaking your native language? Someone here can point you to a channel that uses it.
<MonkeyDust> shudon  how legal is that?
<shudon> MonkeyDust: huh?
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: very legal; standard tool on most Windows sysadmin toolkits
<MonkeyDust> shudon  TJ- ok, fair enough
<nicomachus> shudon: you may find this helpful: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/resetwindowspassword/
<TJ-> !info chntpw | shudon
<ubottu> shudon: chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (wily), package size 83 kB, installed size 428 kB
<shudon> thanks nicomachus but i can't follow instructions that require that many pictures. is there a translation for command line veterans?
<shudon> TJ-: ahhh thanks :)
<TJ-> shudon: in the live Ubuntu environment just do "sudo apt-get install chntpw"
<shudon> TJ-: *nod*
<TJ-> shudon: Later windows versions aren't so supsectible to it, though
<MonkeyDust> guess i was confusing the password with the windows key
<TJ-> Microsoft provides a tool for changing  that :)
<Ol1p> All right, i have a little of evil with English .. I go to the french speaking salon, good evening everybody
<shudon> TJ-: ugh...
<shudon> maybe i should investigate the MS tool then...
<TJ-> shudon: the MS tool I was talking about was for changing the licence key, not the admin password in the SAM
<shudon> oh
<shudon> well we'll see if chntpw works on this windows ... 7? 8? system... can't even remember
<BluesKaj> since and including W8 the key is encrypted in the BIOS/UEFI
<bekks> BluesKaj: Which can safely be considered as being an urban legend.
<BluesKaj> bekks, nope it's official
<bekks> BluesKaj: You have some MS link stating that?
<shudon> TJ-: what sources do i need to enable for chntpw? stock ubuntu 14.04 live disk knows no such package
<TJ-> shudon: try it first; it depends on the encryption measures used.
<nicomachus> shudon: it was in that link I provided that you didn't like...
<TJ-> shudon: Universe
<bbb-net> I have a beaglebone black connected to my PC. The PC has two network cards and I would like to share internet to the BBB and be able to ssh to it. I can't seem to figure out how to set up the routing for this. Here is the output of route -n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13677598/
<goddard> in 14.04 how can i disable Avahi
<goddard> its keeps generating errors for bad packets
<TJ-> goddard: "echo manual | sudo dd of=/etc/init/avahi-daemon.override" will make the Upstart service manual start only
<MonkeyDust> goddard  sudo service avahi-daemon stop
<shudon> i better put all this in a script i can fetch over http or something
<BluesKaj> bekks, http://www.cnet.com/news/windows-8-moves-to-bios-based-product-keys/
<bekks> BluesKaj: thats a cnet link, not a MS one ;)
<shudon> hmm.. can i use chntpw to enumerate local user accounts?
<shudon> -l
<Boreeas> TJ-: Does your script work for partitions?
<BluesKaj> bekks, do you really think MS id going to publish their little secret, cnet is quite reliable in my view
<nicomachus> hahahahaha
<TJ-> Boreeas: it works for anything; it uses LBA relative addressing from some known base
<bekks> BluesKaj: I dont think anyone is reliable besides the manufacturer of some software.
<Boreeas> TJ-: Would you mind pasteing it?
<BluesKaj> well think what you want, bekks, it's reliable enough to be dependable.
<shudon> BluesKaj: cnet distributes malware now
<shudon> or they did for a time
<shudon> i was heartbroken when i learned :(
<nicomachus> them and sourceforge. :(
<shudon> nicomachus: :C
<TJ-> Boreeas: I'd rather not, I use it internally for forensics/recovery but I don't feel like being responsible for your potential data-loss if it goes wrong
<shudon> imho, the foss world lay in ruins :C
<BluesKaj> why would they lie about the keys , there's nothing in it for them
<goddard> MonkeyDust: i got upstart in 14.04
<Boreeas> TJ-: I'm really not worried about data loss - worst case I'll restore a snapshot from before I started fiddling
<TJ-> Boreeas: you might want to investigate 'ddrescue', it has a --reverse option, which can have it work from the end of a target to the start
<Boreeas> TJ-: Thanks, I'll take a look
<MonkeyDust> goddard  ok, but i have 14.04 too and the command didnt return an error here
<TJ-> Boreeas: if you can afford to experiment, you can use "losetup --offset X ..." to create a 'view' of the 'target', where the offset is the new start of the data. That gives you 2 block devices for ddrescue to work with, the target /dev/loopX, and the source, e.g. /dev/sdXY. if '--offset X' is 15GB offset from the start of /dev/sdXY, *and* "ddrescue --reverse ..." is the operation, it might be quite simple
<TJ-> (you're not dealing with a failed device so it'll be quick too)
<TJ-> Boreeas: always best to practice on a disposable disk first of course
<fris> anyone ever had a problem when giving a reboot command, the sequence doesnt start for 5+ mins, its only started since i upgraded to v15 from v14
<fris> basically 3:31pm issued reboot, terminal window exited. can still ping the machine, but ssh is denied, can still ping for 10mins, then the reboot sequence happens. machine up at 3:44pm
<bekks> fris: Which sequence do you talk about?
<fris> the reboot cmd which is the same as shutdown -r now right?
<bekks> fris: Yes.
<spaceindaver_> Hi all, my nvidia card just stopped showing up in lspci, any idea what happened?
<bekks> fris: If it takes that long, maybe it takes a lot of time to stop running services?
<k1l> spaceindaver_: what happend before?
<k1l> spaceindaver_: is it a hyrid intel+nvidia card?
<fris> bekks  only happened since i moved to 15, never happened on 14
<bekks> fris: 15 what, and 14 what?
<fris> 14.10 and im on 15.10 now
<spaceindaver_> k1l: Yeah, I was trying to get nvidia-prime working since bumblebee stopped working after an update
<k1l> fris: there was a upstart to systemd change form 14.10 to 15.04
<fris> ya i saw that
<spaceindaver_> k1l: Then I tried bumblebee again after failing for a while and it said "No nvidia card detected"
<fris> also when stopping a service, and starting, it shows no output, it used to, the services start and stop fine, it just shows no output saying so
<spaceindaver_> k1l: I then booted into windows to check if it would work there and it also said it couldn't be detected
<shudon> so, get this
<shudon> i run chntpw
<k1l> spaceindaver_: bumblebee is deprecated since nvidia-prime is not officially released
<shudon> it can enumerate users
<shudon> it can toggle enabled/disable users
<shudon> cool
<shudon> i change password
<shudon> it prompts me for password (shows what i type)
<k1l> spaceindaver_: uh. check bios if its disabled anyhow
<shudon> i hit enter
<k1l> spaceindaver_: but if windows doesnt see it too, it could be a hardware issue :/
<spaceindaver_> k1l: Yeah, thats what I thought too but there is no mention of it in the BIOS either
<w9qbj>  /part
<TJ-> shudon: The Enter key isn't punctuation. Please keep to a single line rather than a stream of conciousness
<shudon> (i'm hitting enter a lot, actually. sorry!) i hit enter, then it says "Password changed!" "Hives that have changed:" "0 <SAM>" "Write hive files? (y/n) [n] : Not written!" # immediately, i never get a chance to enter a selection on this prompt
<k1l> spaceindaver_: sorry to say, but that sounds like a hardware issue then
<TJ-> shudon: you'll have to consult the chntpw authors, that's outside our remit
<spaceindaver_> k1l: Yeah, it does sound like a hardware issue, just thought I'd ask here in case anyone had any bright ideas :-)
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: Its a laptop, Alienware M14x R2
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: I'm assuming a laptop... check the firmware settings; is there an option that has disabled the Nvidia ?
<shudon> well, it looks like it succeeded at deleting the password, so i'm trying that now...
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: Do you mean check the BIOS?
<shudon> TJ-: yes but i thought you might like to know :)
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: also, if the GPU is on an add-in card, check it is securely connected (maybe unplug/plug it to ensure good electrical connections)
<shudon> TJ-: erasing/deleting the password worked. i simply HOSTNAME\Administrator and entered no password and i got in :)
<TJ-> shudon: Good :)
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: Its a built in card so I think I'll just double check the BIOS
<fris> bekks  https://gist.github.com/15178dc7010049abe9c0 this is my dmesg
<bekks> fris: dmesg is quite irrelevant at that point.
<ioria> spaceindaver_, lspci -nn | grep '\[03' ?
<shudon> thanks for the help everyone. i'll take my newlines with me on my way out :)
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: some of the Alienwares used MXM add-in adapters for GPUs, which is why I asked
<goddard> if I downloaded a newer kernel from the repos how can i stop updates from older version of the kernel?
<spaceindaver_> ioria: That just shows my intel card
<ioria> spaceindaver_, oh
<neogineer14bot> hello
<bekks> goddard: Uninstall the dependencies that pull in the older kernel.
<TJ-> goddard: usually, just remove 'linux-image-generic' or 'linux-image-lowlatency' packages, which are the ones that depend on the latest release
<spaceindaver_> ioria: Yeah, thats what I thought when I ran it first :-p
<dmegatool> I got that cron job for now : 00 20 * * * user mysqldump -u root -pass --all-databases | gzip > /var/www/databases_$(/bin/date +\%Y\%m\%d.sql.gz ... I would like to keep only a few files. Maybe like the last 5 days ? How would I do that ?
<ioria> spaceindaver_, yeah
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: it's possible the PCI bridge isn't wide enough; worth checking the dmesg log for that
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: What should I look for?
<Flannel> dmegatool: You could use logrotate
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: if you pastebin the dmesg I'll scan it for you, it needs a certain expertise
<Pici> dmegatool: add another cron job that deleites everything older than 5 days, like find /var/www/ -maxdepth 1 -name "*.sql.gz" -mtime +5 -delete
<Pici> dmegatool: pull the -delete off the end of that for it to just list those files
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/Ys20Wm8F
<dmegatool> Pici: Seems exactly what I need. Thx !
<sossio> ciao
<goddard> TJ-: ok sounds dangerous ill try
<sossio> un programma per scaricare gli episodi di anime?
<neogineeeer> Many people can't change screen brightness
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: no sign of an issue there, no sign of any nvidia device, or possible additional GPU even
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: Yeah, the BusID used to be 01:00:0 but there is no sign of that in there
<adamt> I made a small MAAS setup with virtual machines. Then i wanted to get Juju running, but i think my "juju bootstrap" timed out, and now it appears like the juju-node is stuck at 'deploying'. Any ideas? This is running from a 15.10-host
<neogineeeer> I have an intel graphic card
<nicomachus> !it | sossio
<ubottu> sossio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BalTun> can widi or miracast works on ubuntu? does anybody know any software? or any other methods of showing desktop on TV from ubuntu pc ?
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: Thanks for looking into it though :-)
<nicomachus> BalTun: MiracleCast seems to be an OSS alternative to miracast
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: I'm looking at an identical lspci output for that model and I noticed it has a network controller on bus 02:00.0 - I didn't see that on yours
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: Strange, I don't have any network issues
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: can you "pastebinit <( lspci -nn )"
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/f4e7n6T2
<Annarose> hi
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: it *looks* as if the nvidia device should be behind this bridge: "[    0.364517] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-06]"
<nutzz> Hey guys I have just installed mongodb on my version of ubuntu and I have disabled journaling (since I don't have enough space in /var). When I type `mongo` in my terminal I get Fri Dec  4 23:20:25.004 Error: couldn't connect to server 127.0.0.1:27017 at src/mongo/shell/mongo.js:145
<nutzz> What should I do?
<BalTun> nicomachus: it's so many steps to install on ubuntu )) does it really works ?
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: Any chance it just overheated or something and turned off super low level?
<nicomachus> BalTun: I have no idea, never used it. I just hook my PC straight up to my TV.
<nicomachus> I also use Plex to stream to other TVs in the house.
<balazs> Hi, I have a systemd service that runs will if I start from the command line, but does not want to start at boot. I have: WantedBy=multi-user.target
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: My bet is either some option in firmware setup has disabled it (possibly the optimus related options - set to Intel Only?) or it has become physically disconnected
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: Those sound like safe bets, I might look into updating my BIOS to see if any options appear to enable it
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: If that fails I guess I'll just take apart my laptop and check the physical connection
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: are you dual-booting with Windows?
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: Yeah, its dual boot Ubuntu 15.10 and Windows 7
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: I'm seeing a *lot* of reports in the Dell forums about disappearing Nvidia GPUs
<BalTun> <nicomachus> streaming is not display sharing. You connect you PC to your TV by cable ?
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: have you tried to do anything non-standard, like over-clocking ?
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: No, just messing around with the nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, nothing strange
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: have a look at this: http://www.dell.com/support/Article/us/en/04/636430/EN
<BalTun> nicomachus: streaming is not display sharing. You connect you PC to your TV by cable
<Turnip_Green> So what is up with Firefox and Youtube.  It seems that I can only play video in 144 quality.  Any fixes for this?
<raketensilo> how to make a vps so secure that the hosting provider can't access
<k1l> raketensilo: its a vps. they always can
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: Interesting, I will give that a shot
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: Thanks for all the help, see you around :-)
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: just found something interesting that might help...
<raketensilo> k1l, in a vps how can I make sure that they see just a box instead of all the critical business data
<TJ-> spaceindaver_: ... apparently, sometimes, if you suspend/hibernate (under Windows) and then resume the GPU *may* appear. That sounds like an ACPI/firmware issue if that is the case
<hafi> So, any chance openssl packages will get updated this week?
<hafi> CVE-2015-3194, CVE-2015-3195, CVE-2015-3196
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3194)
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3195)
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3196)
<k1l_> raketensilo: they got physical access.
<spaceindaver_> TJ-: Cool, I'll try that too, hopefully it just pops up again eventually :-)
<k1l_> hafi: see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<balazs> http://pastebin.ca/3272981 is my systemd service that works well from the shell, but does not seem to be touched during boot. It is 644 root:root and the fiel is at /lib/systemd/system/activity-logger.service
<raketensilo> k1l_, is dedicated the only solution here?
<hafi> I was looking at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<hafi> k1l_, does not work wo javascript?
<k1l_> raketensilo: dedicated is somewhat better but a hoster always has physical access. that is because its a hoster. so host it yourself if you want only access
<Pici> hafi: just replace the CVEs in this url then: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-3194.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3194)
<oreca> Hello.
<AndroidHacker> anyone know how to stop the lock screen from automatically coming on after x amount of time.. the screen turns off and then when i goto wake it up, its locked
<AndroidHacker> ??
<oreca> Do you know, if there any telegram channel, dedicated to Ubuntu Society?
<Anna_Rose> Hello from the other siiiiiiiiiiiideee :D
<raketensilo> k1l_, The problem is I need their network infrastracture. You said that they have access even if if I get a dedicaded instead of vps. How about housing?
<k1l_> raketensilo: i said they can have access.
<TJ-> hafi: the fixed packages were published earlier today
<TJ-> hafi: they're in xenial-proposed right now and will arrive in the other supported releases very soon
<Pici> TJ-: thanks for following up :)
<coffeeguy> hi ubuntu 15.10 x won't start, says i have to 'fsck' but i don't know the options
<TJ-> hafi: See https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/openssl.html
<bekks> coffeeguy: Boot a live cd, run fsck -f /dev/yourpartition for every of your filesystems.
<coffeeguy> ok thanks bekks :)
<TJ-> hafi: packages for testing from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<R3X_Boyz> anyone??
<ydabba> hi I am able to connect to a projector with only 1 user, but other users are unable to. how do I resolve?
<ydabba> iirc I may need to delete some settings associated with the display, but am not able to find the location for these settings
<neooooondl> yeah
<TJ-> ydabba: is the user that can connect a member of groups that the other users aren't? "groups XXX" for each user (where XXX is the username)
<genii> ydabba: Add the other users to the plugdev and video groups
<ghidra> hi, i was wondering if anyone had a suggestiong for a compatible 5.1 sound card
<ghidra> i have an x-fi that is working.. only has digital out, but i only get 2 channels
<ghidra> the driver makes it look like if i had analog out i could get 5.1
<atari1> q help
<atari1> ;)
<TrivialGravitas> ghidra: my emu10k1 sound card still works perfectly? I don't think anybody makes those anymore though...
<ghidra> TrivialGravitas: does it use digital out, or something else
<ghidra> I'm curious if I need to just research getting the digital to work better
<TrivialGravitas> ghidra: it predates digital out
<TrivialGravitas> Last time I looked at digital sound cards none of them worked at all...
 * ghidra nods
<pc1> im trying to make a bootable thumb drive, but i keep getting this error "Failed to install the bootloader."
<pc1> any ideas?
<bekks> how are you trying to make a bootable thumb drive?
<pc1> startup disk creator
<bekks> For a recent Ubuntu ISO?
<pc1> 14.04
<ThiagoCMC> just a tip: try "unetbootin" or "dd" to make a bootable flash drive
<bekks> Then you can just use dd instead.
<dtcrshr> Hello everyone. I have this teatcher here that uses a file indexing app called recoll. Well, for now he connects to his user using ssh -Y, and call up the application. He found that if he need some more specific customization, was easier to create another user and setup recoll on that environment. But, If he logins to the server to the user he have his key, the app runs fine (and any other gnome app, gedit, for ex) but if he changes
<dtcrshr> to another user in that session, with su otheruser, nothing using the x11 can be executed.
<ikonia> I assume he's installing to a usb
<dtcrshr> is it possible to change users on the server side and still run x11 apps?:
<Paul-Programmer> FREE PAYPAL MONEY HERE http://tinyurl.com/zkz8gwl
<pc1> what is dd
<bekks> !dd | pc1
<ikonia> b/ar paybye
<bekks> hmm.
<neogineerbot38> hello guys!
<neogineerbot66> hello guys!
<ikonia> you said that
<ikonia> neogineerbot56: please remove your bots
<pc1> anything more specific than dd
<bekks> pc1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Ubuntu - Section "Command Line Interface".
<pc1> ty
<BalTun> how to make desktop background image on xfce to change periodically, showing pictures from somewhere in the internet with different nature views ?
<BalTun> would you know how it's good to see you all here ! )
<ikonia> BalTun: ?
<BalTun> ikonia: i mean that i glad to see you all ) because it's cool to have answers from really people, not from google forums history
<ikonia> I see
<BalTun> ikonia: if about my question, i mean that i have already some plugin that makes it able to set periodically different pictures from some folder in my pc, but they doesn't renew and i want that it would be pictures direct from internet ))
<bprompt> 1
<bprompt> shoot
<bprompt> !desktopnova | BalTun
<bprompt> hmm rats, the bot is kinda off
<nicomachus> worked in a PM
<bprompt> hmm
<nicomachus> but he doesn't have anything for desktopnova
<bprompt> BalTun:    anyhow, check for the package "desktopnova" -> http://cdn.linuxaria.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/desktopnova1.png
<bprompt> BalTun:   it has an xfce module, so, should work in xfce
<BalTun> Thanks! But desktopnova shows pictures only from local folders... and I want from some public resource in the internet
<bprompt> hmmm
<collingwood> Hello?
<bprompt> BalTun:    like.. hmm some ftp repository?
<BalTun> no, like from some gallery on some site or from resault of google pictures search for some request like nature
<bprompt> BalTun:     hmm dunno that one... .closest I can think of, would be desktopnova, and using some "network mount point" for the folder or url for "local" file
<BalTun> bprompt: that's good idea! )
<lubuntu> losionirc.net
<Klumsy> Lubuntu 14.04 with this usb wireless card: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0457:0163 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter
<Klumsy> can anyone show me how to install the driver and use it?\
<Klumsy> when i search the forums too many other cards come up
<Klumsy> friday night... everyone is out partying
<MonkeyDust> Klumsy  'night' depends on one's timezone
<MonkeyDust> it's afternoon in the US
<Klumsy> its night in NYC
<Klumsy> or, maybee here in Miami there's just too much rain and i cant see
<bprompt> well
<Klumsy> i have this card showing up in lspci: Device 004: ID 0457:0163 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter
<bprompt> Klumsy:   one may note that is Saturday already in most of the west and east  =P
<user1> deneme
<bprompt> Klumsy:   hmm https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/76959  ?
<Klumsy> so i have to install the NDIS wrapper?
<bekks> Isnt ndiswrapper considered to be dead nowadays?
<k1l_> ndiswraper sounds like really really old days
<bprompt> Klumsy:    dunno myself, is that a vivanco usb access point?
<Klumsy> no some kindof...
<Klumsy> i dono
<Klumsy> crap
<bprompt> Klumsy:    I mean, what is it, is it a usb dongle? internal wireless adapter?
<k1l_> uh yeah, that is dated back to 2009
<Klumsy> dongle
<Klumsy> the only wireless device that will show up in lspci or lsusb
<BalTun> bprompt: i found it! ) It's Wally and Variety - gets pictures for wallpaper from a lot of sites ! )))
<Klumsy> i have this one as well when i lspci: 02:03.0 Network controller: IBM Device 0301
<bprompt> BalTun:    good to hear
<professor_> God I miss the days of IRC
<bprompt> Klumsy:    I assume you meant to say "lsusb" ?
<bprompt> which still should work
<Klumsy> i have one plugged in PCI and one plugged in USB
<Klumsy> the PCI is supposed to work out of the box as of 8.04
<Haled> I have this libgbm1 package that appears whenever I do apt-get upgrade as "kept back", but when I try to remove it, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13682791/
<k1l_> but Klumsy seems that old cards dont have linux drivers. so you need to use ndiswrapper
<MonkeyDust> Haled  try sudo aptitude purge ~c   <-- that's a tilde
<k1l_> Klumsy: 8.04 was 2008, that is 7 years ago. old hardware get dropped after some time.
<Klumsy> 7 year old hardware is old for you?
<MonkeyDust> Klumsy  7 years, that's 14 releases
<Haled> MonkeyDust, sudo aptitude purce ~c libgbm1 ?
<Klumsy> i still have hardware from the 1980's
<MonkeyDust> Haled  no, just the ~c
<bekks> Klumsy: "yes".
<MonkeyDust> Haled  and it's purge, not purce
<Haled> k, ran it, it's purging a lot of stuff
<MonkeyDust> Haled  great
<Haled> libgbm1 is still there when I apt-get upgrade. I've send the machine for a reboot
<Haled> nope, libgbm1 is still there
<MonkeyDust> Haled  try sudo apt-get autoremove
<Haled> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Haled>  
<ydabba> TJ-, geniig, thanks!
<cyber> whats the best cpu frequency adjusting tool?
#ubuntu 2015-12-05
<Klumsy> so basically, the windows driver is not available as .inf file, so i have to install wine to extract the driver fike?
<Klumsy> wtf.
<Klumsy> ndiswrapper uses the .inf file which is not available
<Klumsy> its only available as a windows install
<asd> hi guys
<asd> i need some help
<asd> cant find xorg.conf file
<asd> and if i want to create it with x -configure it gives me a error
<k1l_> asd: its not uses as standard anymore. but you can just create it so it gets used
<asd> can i create it with x -configure?
<asd> i have dual graphics 6520g + 6470m
<asd> i want to active dri3
<ThiagoCMC> do you really need xorg.conf ?
<ThiagoCMC> things are very dynamic these days...
<asd> yes to put dri 3 on it
<ThiagoCMC> Mmm...
<asd> and also im not sure if DRI_PRIME=1 is working
<asd> i have lower fps at dota2 with that option
<asd> like im playing with 6520g(integrated card)
<asd> oh and i want dri3 for wine nine
<asd> thats what i need to put dri3 in xorg.conf
<carlos_> si
<ThiagoCMC> asd, what about this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1401784 ? It might help you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1401784 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Vivid) "Disable DRI3" [Undecided,Fix released]
<asd> i dont have intel graphcis
<ThiagoCMC> don't think you need a complete xorg.conf, just part of it
<ThiagoCMC> as an example
<asd> im gonna try it
<awkejfw> test
<cool_boy> hi
<tk_1993> hey
<tk_1993> this is my first using irc chat
<cool_boy> how do I kill a process in single line on shell? I find process id like pgrep -f "myprogram"
<tk_1993> *time
<cool_boy> ?
<cool_boy> pgrep -f "myprogram" | kill -9 output_of_1st_command , how do I write this?
<ocealot> killall "myprogram"
<tk_1993> fist you need the pid of the programm and then you only have to type kill pid
<cool_boy> ocealot: it saysing openerp: no process found but pgrep -f "openerp" gives me 4839
<cyber> awkejfw, test fail :)
<MonkeyDust> cool_boy  use backticks... `command`
<cool_boy> MonkeyDust: sorry?
<ocealot> i knew there was something like that
<ocealot> kill -9 `pgrep -f "myprogram" `
<cool_boy> ocealot: gives me bash: kill: pgrep -f "myprogram" : arguments must be process or job IDs
<cool_boy> sorry
<cool_boy> I just copied and pasted and no such program exists
<cool_boy> thanks that worked
<ocealot> yay!
<cool_boy> what backticks " ` " does ?
<MonkeyDust> cool_boy  it executes a command inside another command
<cool_boy> great, thanks :)
<baadramany> hi
<baadramany> im new to ubuntu. my laptop speakers seem to be working on really bad quality
<baadramany> if i plug in headphones the quality is good but when i use speakers quality is really bad. what can i do to fix this?
<Klumsy> i finally found the windows driver and installed it successfully with NDISwrapper and it won't connect to my router
<Klumsy> - Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------   Type:              802.11 WiFi   Driver:            ndiswrapper   State:             disconnected   Default:           no   HW Address:        00:40:F4:FD:24:05
<Klumsy> i know my password is correct
<Klumsy> here is a forum moderator saying that there should be a driver already
<Klumsy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433407&highlight=ENUWI-G+not+working+with+ndiswrapper
<Klumsy> im sure i just need another distro
<Klumsy> -=//
<ethancw> Hello Ubuntu World.
<baadramany> hi
<baadramany> help me fix my problem anyone?
<pauljw> !ask baadramany
<cool_boy> hi, how to use variables in alias function? I am trying something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/13686620/ , calling  like v8d base teste and getting output "bash: workspace/OpenERP80/openerp/openerp-server -c workspace/OpenERP80/openerp/openerp-server.conf --xmlrpc-port=8000 -u "$1" -d "$2": No such file or directory"
<Klumsy> well this totaly sucks. is there a reason why ndiswrapper won't allow my card to work right?
<Klumsy> does anyone know?
<Li> what is hud-service and how do I make sure whether it's the reason behind all this processing power consumption and cooling noise?
<daftykins> Klumsy: i haven't seen anyone try to use ndiswrapper in a number of years now; which adapter is this?
<baadramany> pauljw: my speakers seem to be working on very bad quality compared to how they usually work on Windows. i thought its because i dont have the audio drivers installed but i couldn't find any for my laptop. this is my alsa info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13686699/
<Klumsy> ID 0457:0163 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter
<Li> when I first installed ubuntu it was cool and not making all this noise
<Klumsy> ENUWI-G
<daftykins> SiS!? that doesn't sound right at all
<Klumsy> that was copied out of my term
<k1l_> daftykins: its a usb card from 2008 or earlier
<Klumsy> it works, its just that it won't connect with my router
<daftykins> wow :D
<daftykins> Klumsy: i'd call that not working
<Klumsy> well yeah, but the system reports it as installed and working
<k1l_> Klumsy: chances are high that your old hardware doesnt support todays wifi encryption
<Klumsy> then why would it allow it in netmanager?
<Klumsy> its just wpa2
<k1l_> allow what?
<daftykins> because ndiswrapper employs driver obfuscation
<Klumsy> well supposedly there are drivers for almost all wireless cards now
<Klumsy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433407&highlight=ENUWI-G+not+working+with+ndiswrapper
<bigfoot111> Is it safe to resize an lvm2 partition?  I want to make another partition to put windows on but am not sure what is safe and what isn't in GParted
<daftykins> i would not even try, if something claimed ndiswrapper was the only option
<Klumsy> so what about a D-Link card
<k1l_> Klumsy: you have read the 2nd post of the thread you just pasted?
<Klumsy> shouldnt that be a standard card?
<k1l_> Klumsy: is it a regular card or is that from the 80s too?
<Klumsy> Ndiswrapper = nightmare and largely superseded for just about every wireless card available.
<Klumsy> superseded?
<k1l_> "Ndiswrapper is possibly the worse way to go and may prevent anything else from working."
<Klumsy> well my land cable still works
<daftykins> identify the D-Link's chip
<k1l_> ndiswrapper is a black box trying to make windows hardware wifi drivers work for linux. if they work: great. if not: there is nearly nothing to fix that.
<k1l_> there is a reason you dont use ndiswrapper with todays cards anymore.
<Klumsy> i dont know because there are 4 chips for the same model number
<Klumsy> its a DWL-520
<Klumsy> it never shows up in lspci
<daftykins> change slot
<Li> well then this channel is officially worthless and consuming more power
<SuperLag> If you get a tarball with files like the ones shown here... http://pastebin.com/HcRjNSvd where is the right place to put them? It's the binaries for Snack, which is a TCL thing.
<bigfoot111> Need a bit of help with partition resizing if anyone here is knowledgeable
<izinucs> I started the Wiley upgrade quite a while ago and now believe it's stalled/stuck. If I reboot the machine is there a way to reinitiate the install where it left off?
<SuperLag> bigfoot111: gparted is your friend.
<daftykins> izinucs: you mean, assuming you can boot?
<bigfoot111> SuperLag, yes, but I'm still struggling unfortunately
<izinucs> daftykins: exactly.. if I can't I'll be forced to make a usb stick and do a full reinstall
<daftykins> well no, make one now then you can repair from a live session
<SuperLag> bigfoot111: It's pretty cut and dry. What part are you struggling with?
<bigfoot111> SuperLag, I have a partition with ~100GB free but GParted says it has 0B unused.  That's the first problem
<izinucs> daftykins: I'd do that but on my desktop.. this upgrade is on a lappy
<daftykins> izinucs: err how does that affect preparing a flash drive?
<bigfoot111> SuperLag, Once I figure that out, I'm unsure how to take a "chunk" of that space and make it unaffiliated.  After that I know how to make a new partition from unaffiliated space though.
<daftykins> unallocated hehe
<bigfoot111> daftykins, thank you
<SuperLag> bigfoot111: can you take a picture and post it, with some details about what you're wanting to do? This one is kind of hard to comprehend with just text.
<izinucs> daftykins: nothing... just that the lappy doing the upgrade is the one I'm talking on now. the gui is frozen (as part of the upgrade :(  ).. just sayin' If I have to do a fresh install it'll be from a usb created on my desktop since this machine is almost fubar'd
<bigfoot111> SuperLag, sure gimme a sec I'll take some screenshots
<daftykins> izinucs: yeah, could also boot that as a live session and repair via chrot
<daftykins> *chroot
<daftykins> whichever goes
<izinucs> daftykins: did that 5 yrs ago.. it's not a procedure that I remember.. it's almost easier to do a fresh install.. there's nothing really important on this machine.
<SuperLag> izinucs: do the fresh install, if that's the case
<izinucs> SuperLag: yea.. I ploped an ssd into this so it's pretty quick when doing an install.
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> i'd have done that from the beginning, don't believe in upgrades
<bigfoot111> SuperLag, I want to make another partition using some of the space I have left
<izinucs> daftykins: since 2005 my home built desktop machines have always failed the upgrade path.  I know your pain.
<daftykins> i have no pain o0
<bigfoot111> SuperLag, i sent you the screenshots
<routed> :o
<deweydb> hello. i am trying to get a newer version of nginx on trusty. i added this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/development (via sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/development)
<deweydb> and then apt-get update
<deweydb> then apt-get upgrade
<deweydb> but that found 0 new updates.
<deweydb> what am i overlooking?
<deweydb> nginx -V says i'm on: nginx version: nginx/1.9.4
<deweydb> the ppa says its 1.9.7 for trusty
<daftykins> check "apt-cache policy nginx"
<daftykins> (put it in http://paste.ubuntu.com )
<deweydb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13688108/
<daftykins> installed none O_O
<deweydb> ohhhh shit. i must have installed it from source.
<deweydb> doh
<deweydb> !
<daftykins> correct
<daftykins> don't add the package on top! it could be risky
<deweydb> def not gonna do that :)
<deweydb> is there some way of finding the config install flags that nginx is installed with on ubuntu for a version of nginx?
<Shibe> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<deweydb> what i mean is, i've compiled it with some flags, for 1.9.4, but possibly there are new flags since then that are included by default in 1.9.7 via package manger install
<daftykins> deweydb: you mean compile flags? i think it's in package notes of some kind but can't tell you what those are or how to find them
<deweydb> but i won't be aware of these via manual install from source
<daftykins> or package changelogs of some kind
<deweydb> yeah, i just wish i could find someone with nginx 1.9.7 that could show me the output of nginx -V
<deweydb> that would make my life just peachy
<daftykins> i'd bet a relevant channel could help
<deweydb> just read the change logs
<deweydb> only one new flag available since 1.9.4
<deweydb> so i'm good :)
<deweydb> thanks
<deweydb> happens to be the flag i wanted too :P
<retrojeff> package libx264-146 is not in the xenial repository
<retrojeff> obs-studio : Depends: libx264-146 but it is not installable
<retrojeff> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libs/libx264-146
<retrojeff> shows error
<retrojeff> I could install it by hand with wget and dpkg -i libx264-146_0.146.2555+git0c21480-1_amd64.deb
<Eatmeimanazuki> Israel
<Eatmeimanazuki> Jerusalem
<Eatmeimanazuki> Ancient Egypt
<Eatmeimanazuki> New York City
<Guest90674> What's that Eatmaimanazuki ?
<invex> hello it's have anyone ?
<HATETRANNYS> since when did being a tranny become acceptable?
<invex> can anyone tell me how i can uninstall lamp on xubuntu
<invex> anyone help me please ?
<functionoverform> lamp!? wtf
<HATETRANNYS> invex are you russian?
<invex> no im from bosnia
<invex> but english please ?
<functionoverform> linux, apache, mysql and php?
<functionoverform> i'm real confused here.
<ocealot> so uninstall APACHE + PHP + MYSQL?
<ocealot> I'm assuming you want to keep linux
<invex> i need uninstall allllllll lamp :D with everythinks php apache mysql
<invex> with all
<ocealot> apache1 or apache2?
<invex> i cannot delete lamp folder in etc
<invex> simply.. i need delete lamp folder in etc
<ocealot> that's not how you do it
<invex> but i cannot use right click and delete folder
<ocealot> open up the terminal, and first enter "service apache2 stop"
<invex> lampp folder in opt* i mean not in etc
<ocealot> then "sudo apt-get purge apache2*"
<invex> apache2: unrecognized service
<ocealot> enter "top" and see if it says "apache" or "apache2" anywhere. press "q" to quit, BTW
<ocealot> oh....never mind
<ocealot> try this "sudo rm -rf /opt/lampp"
<ocealot> i see what you mean now
<pc1> does anyone know where there is a tutorial or guide for gparted for just ubuntu im not trying to dual boot
<invex> ocealot thats help
<invex> thanks u man ! :D
<UserUS> pc1: what are you trying to do?
<functionoverform> pcl, real simple, delete all current partitions, and create a primary partition for ubuntu
<functionoverform> a swap partition if you feel like it
<functionoverform> (only with spinning hard disks and low ram)
<pc1> there is nothing on this computer and it needs swap and everything on it to install
<UserUS> you can do that during install of ubuntu
<UserUS> do the something else option, and look up ubuntu install guides on youtube. They'll explain it, everyone does
<functionoverform> yeah, gparted, fdisk, whatever you want, it's all straightforward
<functionoverform> isn't there just a button on a GUI installer for ubuntu though?
<functionoverform> like "install ubuntu and replace my current OS" or something
<functionoverform> maybe a "use whole disk"
<Sammyvsparks> Hello, I want to confirm something microsoft said here
<Sammyvsparks> I have a Ubuntu OS installed currently and i cannot merge to windows for some reason, would deleting the partitions allow me to install windows?
<Sammyvsparks> Format, New, and Extend are unclickable
<functionoverform> Sammyvsparks: type fdisk -l into the terminal
<functionoverform> or sudo fdisk -l
<functionoverform> and see if you have windows installed
<Sammyvsparks> Im on the windows install screen
<Sammyvsparks> where you select the parititon
<Sammyvsparks> I have a USB
<Sammyvsparks> with install on it
<Sammyvsparks> it says windows cannot be installed on the partition because it is not NTSF
<functionoverform> ok. well, is it showing you the partition table, or just trying to steal your soul?
<Sammyvsparks> NTFS*
<functionoverform> so you want to dual boot windows, or replace ubuntu with windows
<Sammyvsparks> The microsoft support person sent me to find ubuntu support
<pc1> i still think im doing something wrong. i went through the tutorial and still gave me the input output error. anyone know what size i should make each partition for an 8gig netbook?
<functionoverform> you should run anything but ubuntu on an 8gb netbook
<Sammyvsparks> Here is the full thing, I started installing windows from booting the install from a USB in bios. I ran to the install, entered product key, then got to the select a partition menu
<pc1>  such as
<pc1> ??
<Thugkitty> hello
<functionoverform> yes, and inconveniently, you don't have a partition available
<Sammyvsparks> all the partitions are incompatible
<Sammyvsparks> they say the are not formatted to NTFS
<functionoverform> so my question, if the awful windows usb stick, from the awful company that prides itself on regular failure to increase employment,doesn't even include a partitioning tool for you
<Thugkitty> i was wondering if someone can give me a hand
<pc1> what should i put on an 8 gig netbook
<acalbaza> any hints on getting two video cards set up?  i just installed my 2nd gpu and the first one is no longer detected?!
<functionoverform> try puppy linux
<functionoverform> on the netbook i mean
<functionoverform> and in your case Sammyvsparks
<acalbaza> lshw -C display tells me there is only one picked up!
<functionoverform> you're going to have to USE linux, to reformat your drive into NTFS, and then install windows
<Sammyvsparks> ohh
<functionoverform> since i have no idea why there isn't a formatting tool on that god awful usb stick
<Sammyvsparks> alright
<Sammyvsparks> leme get it restarted
<Sammyvsparks> and open terminal
<functionoverform> well, you're better off with live media
<Sammyvsparks> can you private message me? so we dont have the flood of chat perhaps
<functionoverform> it's fine in here, legit support
<Sammyvsparks> alright
<Thugkitty> Can someone help me install my wirless adpt?
<Sammyvsparks> leme restart it then
<functionoverform> ok, well do that, then do you know how to create live usb sticks with linux on them?
<Sammyvsparks> I do not
<Sammyvsparks> It has linux preinstalled on it
<functionoverform> and ubuntu is currently installed on said computer
<MoPac> Is there any way to alter the startup behavior so that my cpu frequency governor does *not* automatically get switched to "powersave" from "performance" every time I boot or restart?
<Sammyvsparks> yes function
<Sammyvsparks> ubuntu is installed
<Sammyvsparks> helps if i take out the USB before i boot it just a little :P
<Sammyvsparks> alright, im at the terminal runction
<Sammyvsparks> function*
<functionoverform> alright
<functionoverform> now you need to do a couple of things, one of which is download a live image of ubuntu
<Sammyvsparks> what do i tyHow do i do that function
<Sammyvsparks> how do i do that*
<functionoverform> go to www.ubuntu.com, and download it
<functionoverform> its a .iso file
<Sammyvsparks> why do i need that is my question?
<functionoverform> because you need a raw image, to create a live usb stick
<Sammyvsparks> I mean why do i need a live usb stick?
<Sammyvsparks> if the computer already runs it
<functionoverform> then you're going to boot with that usb stick, open up gparted, and reformat your drive to ntfs
<Sammyvsparks> Ok, well before i do that, would deleting the parition from the windows install menu allow me to create a new one?
<functionoverform> YES!
<functionoverform> lol
<Sammyvsparks> Omfg
<functionoverform> wtf.
<Sammyvsparks> fml
<Sammyvsparks> I WAS JUST THERE LOL
<functionoverform> you need to create them
<functionoverform> the partitions
<Sammyvsparks> omfg
<Sammyvsparks> i hate microsoft support
<functionoverform> in NTFS
<Sammyvsparks> they lieee
<functionoverform> well, then you should stick with ubuntu
<Sammyvsparks> na
<functionoverform> or any other version of linux
<Sammyvsparks> i love windows
<Sammyvsparks> but support is just no
<functionoverform> you live windows, but they're awful.
<functionoverform> love*
<Sammyvsparks> yep
<Sammyvsparks> lol
<Sammyvsparks> I havent ever used ubuntu or linux
<Sammyvsparks> eventuall this computer will be linux
<Sammyvsparks> but a fresh install, it'll be a media hosting server
<Sammyvsparks> for friends
<Sammyvsparks> but its gonna be windows for now, anyways... restarting now to load windows installer
<functionoverform> yeah, delete everything, create NTFS
<functionoverform> then install windows
<functionoverform> you actually called microsoft? and they didn't tell you to delete the current partitions?
<functionoverform> i mean, it essentially deletes everything currently installed.
<Sammyvsparks> function
<Sammyvsparks> i did livechat
<Sammyvsparks> their support just plain sucks
<functionoverform> i have a windows laptop, that i've never connected to the internet, just to use visual studio
 * eelstrebor sure is disappointed in docs for dvb cards and utilities
<Thugkitty> Hello, i was wondering if i can get some help?
<functionoverform> your wifi doesn't work?
<Sammyvsparks> function, I officially think you know more about windows installation then they do lol
<functionoverform> yeah, well i don't know about the USB sticks, i always do it over a network that has a ton of different windows PXE loads to choose from
<Sammyvsparks> Now i wait half an hour for it to get past the spash logo -.-
<Sammyvsparks> and the usb is the same as the install dvd
<Sammyvsparks> basically
<Thugkitty> i'm trying to install my wireless adpt and i'm getting a err
<functionoverform> I'll never understand it. you can install ubuntu in less than 10 minutes, on a fairly old computer
<Sammyvsparks> this one i havent been able to check the specs yet
<functionoverform> in ubuntu it's easy...
<Sammyvsparks> I dont know crap about ubuntu utilities
<Sammyvsparks> lol
<Sammyvsparks> i barly can open the terminal xD
<functionoverform> well, you can type "uname -a"
<Thugkitty> same here and thats why i need help with installing my hardware
<functionoverform> and that'll tell you the basics
<functionoverform> but i'm sure there's a gui method on ubuntu
<functionoverform> Thugkitty: what is the error message?
<Sammyvsparks> brb, getting icecream while i wait lol
<Thugkitty> thanks for responding!
<Thugkitty> but the erroo sounds like this
<Thugkitty> make[1]: *** [install] Error 1 make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/thugkitty/Downloads/DPO_GPL_RT5592STA_LinuxSTA_v2.6.0.0_20120326/os/linux' Makefile:474: recipe for target 'install' failed make: *** [install] Error 2
<Thugkitty> error*
<Thugkitty> i think thats the main error.. but not sure, i know very little about linux
<functionoverform> hmm, well i don't know what kernel you're running
<functionoverform> type uname -r into the terminal
<functionoverform> it tells me that you're using a strange wireless card, or ubuntu thinks you are.
<Klumsy> ok, found a DMA error... you guys were right
<Klumsy> now lspci shows this wireless card: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)
<Klumsy> question is now, how do i uninstall the ndiswrapper?
<functionoverform> google "uninstall packages with apt-get"
<Sammyvsparks> Setup is starting... WELL JUST START ALREADY lol
<functionoverform> yup. i actually take naps sometimes while windows installs.
<Sammyvsparks> i havent even got to the install part
<Sammyvsparks> its just setup is starting so i can enter product key and ect
<ovrflw0x> why am i getting this message? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13690320/
<Sammyvsparks> FINALLY
<ovrflw0x> i'm trying to install vlc
<Thugkitty> '/home/thugkitty/Downloads/Linux/Quick Start.txt' uname -r into the terminal /home/thugkitty/Downloads/Linux/Quick Start.txt: line 1: RT5592: command not found /home/thugkitty/Downloads/Linux/Quick Start.txt: line 2: $'\r': command not found /home/thugkitty/Downloads/Linux/Quick Start.txt: line 3: $'====================\r': command not found /home/thugkitty/Downloads/Linux/Quick Start.txt: line 4: Check: command not found /home/thug
<functionoverform> looks like vlc doesn't get along with ubuntu anymore LOL
<Sammyvsparks> excuse me while i insert my product key lol
<Thugkitty> is that bad?
<Thugkitty> lol?
<functionoverform> Thugkitty: i don't know what that means
<functionoverform> so.. start with cd /
<functionoverform> then uname -r
<ovrflw0x> why am i getting this message? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13690320/ <-- i'm trying to install vlc on ubuntu 15.10
<functionoverform> it should display something like 3.16.*Ubuntu
<functionoverform> ovrflw0x, it tells you why
<SeriouslyLaugh> ovrflw0x which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<badbodh> hello functionoverform
<ovrflw0x> SeriouslyLaugh, 15.10
<functionoverform> what's up buddy
<functionoverform> this room is rough
<Thugkitty> 4.2.0-19-generic
<badbodh> aye, high density of support issues
<SeriouslyLaugh> ovrflw0x i may try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<badbodh> carry on
<Thugkitty> is that what your looking for>
<Thugkitty> ?*
<functionoverform> yeah
<Sammyvsparks> Alright, so which parition do i delete Drive 0 Partition 1 923GB System or the logical 8.3gb
<Sammyvsparks> or both
<functionoverform> both
<ovrflw0x> SeriouslyLaugh, why upgrade?
<functionoverform> let windows do its thing
<Sammyvsparks> alright
<SeriouslyLaugh> ovrflw0x to upgrade everything...
<Bashing-om> !info vlc-nox
<ubottu> vlc-nox (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-3 (wily), package size 2323 kB, installed size 9023 kB
<ovrflw0x> SeriouslyLaugh,  i freshly installed 15.10 why do i need to "upgrade"?
<functionoverform> i like to run vlc in the terminal, and watch it paint in ascii
<functionoverform> it's damn impressive.
<Sammyvsparks> alright function, i have 932.5gb of unallocated space, do i make a new partition or just click next on that?
<functionoverform> new partitoin
<SeriouslyLaugh> ovrflw0x correction, run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<functionoverform> partition*
<functionoverform> then NTFS
<Sammyvsparks> use all the space correct?
<SeriouslyLaugh> !dist-upgrade | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<functionoverform> then it probably coddles you ino bed
<functionoverform> yeah
<badbodh> some package is obviously blocking the installation. did you add any third-party repo/ppa ?
<SeriouslyLaugh> ovrflw0x akin to running WIndows updates after a fresh install
<Sammyvsparks> as windows takes it sweeeeet as hell time
<Thugkitty> If it helps this is what i was following
<Thugkitty> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203226
<Klumsy> how do you install the driver for a RTL8180L wifi card?
<Klumsy> with synaptic?
<Sammyvsparks> THANK YOU function :D
<Sammyvsparks> its installing now
<functionoverform> well that's good.
<functionoverform> when you're done with that, and ready to toss it out the window
<functionoverform> install manjaro
<ovrflw0x> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<badbodh> functionoverform, traitors are frowned upon :/
<ovrflw0x> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<functionoverform> i meant ubuntu*
<SeriouslyLaugh> ovrflw0x i consider it to be good practice to run that after every fresh install but others may share different feelings
<zykotick9> SeriouslyLaugh: fyi, with apt simply, running "sudo apt update" followed by "sudo apt upgrade" should now be sufficient for most, if not all, upgrades... removes the entire dist-upgrade confusion... just sharing ;)
<SeriouslyLaugh> ty zykotick9 but i think dist-upgrade will make sure all dependencies are installed as well iirc
<Sammyvsparks> now we wait 4+ freaking hours for windows to install :P
<Klumsy> how do i install my wifi card>
<Klumsy> ?
<zykotick9> SeriouslyLaugh: that's not required with apt... i was just sharing.
<functionoverform> ubuntu would take 10 minutes, just so you know
<Sammyvsparks> I know
<Sammyvsparks> :P
<SeriouslyLaugh> oh! i see, thank you zykotick9 -- great tip
<functionoverform> and Klumsy: have you done an apt-get update or apt-get upgrade yourself?
<functionoverform> its a good idea
<functionoverform> if you can do it via ethernet
<Klumsy> i dont want to upgrade for fear that Unity might take over my CPU with cartoons
<SeriouslyLaugh> i recall reading a similar tip a few days back. need to include that in my advice
<badbodh> Klumsy, run "lspci -k|pastebinit" share url here
<Thugkitty> So the the software does not support the current kernal?
<Thugkitty> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT5592 PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [1814:5592]
<Thugkitty> the 0280 is in red
<functionoverform> SeriouslyLaugh: how frequently do people do that
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13690691/
<SeriouslyLaugh> functionoverform i think it varies depending on who you ask
<Klumsy> rtl8180
<SeriouslyLaugh> i personally run it like once a day but that's just me
<functionoverform> Klumsy: that should be supported on the current kernels, with a fresh build, its an old wifi radio
<ovrflw0x>  SeriouslyLaugh i did that command still i'm getting same message while installing vlc
<functionoverform> well, maybe not old, but its been around long enough
<Klumsy> then why cant i see any routers?
<Klumsy> the driver is not installed?
<SeriouslyLaugh> ovrflw0x try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SeriouslyLaugh> just for fun
<SeriouslyLaugh> couldn't hurt to have that anyway
<functionoverform> Klumsy: does iwconfig show the device
<Klumsy> arent the build tools around 500mb?
<ovrflw0x> SeriouslyLaugh, it says already newest version
<SeriouslyLaugh> ovrflw0x how about sudo apt-get -f install
<ovrflw0x> SeriouslyLaugh, everything is 0
<ovrflw0x> nothing needs to be done
<badbodh> Klumsy, look like railink drivers are dodgy just like atheros. gotta compile it from source
<Klumsy> ok....
<Klumsy> another card then
<MoPac> Is there any way to alter the startup behavior so that my cpu frequency governor does *not* automatically get switched to "powersave" from "performance" every time I boot or restart?
<Klumsy> sudo shutdown -f now
<Klumsy> shit
<SeriouslyLaugh> i found a few solutions though google but i dont want to share them because they are for older systems and i'm not sure they will help you. i dont want to break anything on your system.
<zykotick9> MoPac: you might want to see if https://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/CpuFrequencyScaling also applies to ubuntu?  talks about keeping setting between reboots.  best of luck.
<SeriouslyLaugh> ovrflw0x maybe hang tight and someone will read the logs who knows the solution for you
<badbodh> Klumsy, even ralink's website is no longer active. hard luck finding a driver for this one
<MoPac> zykotick9: thanks; I'll check it out
<badbodh> Klumsy, https://launchpad.net/~marko-techytalk.info/+archive/ubuntu/ralink-wireless
<badbodh> ppa is unmaintained, just download a deb file and try, no guarantees
<SeriouslyLaugh> !ppa | badbodh
<ubottu> badbodh: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SeriouslyLaugh> oh he left
<Thugkitty> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2305337&p=13401903#post13401903
<badbodh> and i added a disclaimer. so don;t you !ubottu me young man.
 * SeriouslyLaugh apologies
<badbodh> !cookies | SeriouslyLaugh
<ubottu> SeriouslyLaugh: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<SeriouslyLaugh> :D
<cristian_> hola
<Thugkitty> hello
<cristian_> alguien me puede ayudat?
<cristian_> ayudar?
<functionoverform> ingles?
<cristian_> español
<SeriouslyLaugh> !es | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<functionoverform> Thugkitty: is the blue nightmare slowly beating the ubuntu out of your system?
<functionoverform> wrong person
<cristian_> ok
<Klumsy> YAY!
<functionoverform> strong work obottu
<Klumsy> finally got wifi working!
<functionoverform> so what fixed it Klumsy?
<badbodh> how?
<Klumsy> there was a DMA conflict in the 2 slots under the video card
<Klumsy> its been so long since i dealt with this stuff
<functionoverform> badbodh: what do you actually run?
<Klumsy> i havent had a working computer in my house for over a year
<Thugkitty> haha what do you mean @functionoverform
<badbodh> functionoverform, i hop a lot.
<Klumsy> thanks guys!
<Klumsy> now i can move this crap out of my living room
<functionoverform> badbodh: i used to, but honestly since manjaro was installed on my ultrabook, i didn't switch again
<badbodh> !cookies | Klumsy
<ubottu> Klumsy: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<SeriouslyLaugh> fantastic Klumsy good job
<functionoverform> badbodh: i still use ubuntu and puppy linux at work on occasion on usb sticks just to test hardware out when the HDD's die
<Klumsy> Cookies is what they call crack arround here
<badbodh> hush Klumsy . be genteel. family friendly channel
<Klumsy> thanks guys!
<badbodh> functionoverform, aye. puppy is useful that way. i'm on fedora paste 2 days. it replaced manjaro i had for about 3-4 months. debian testing before that. and the list goes on.... :P
<badbodh> *past
<functionoverform> fedora has those bleeding edge, system killing updates
<tinselchild> -
<functionoverform> i've had it 4 or 5 times myself
<badbodh> if you have graphics/wifi , be careful during kernel upgrades. fedora doesn;t manage everything for you unlike ubuntu or manjaro.
<functionoverform> badbodh: which is why centos exists?
<functionoverform> i see jobs here in chicago for centos/redhat guys a lot.
<badbodh> yep. but i don;t centos. too antiquated. prefer playing with new toys.
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<nicomachus> "new toys"? Fedora is 12 years old
<SeriouslyLaugh> so i kinda hate when people use this on me but this is all off topic.
<SeriouslyLaugh> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<functionoverform> nichomachus: the bleeding edge daily updates are NOT 12 years old.
<badbodh> SeriouslyLaugh, it's called keeping the bed warm. we are waiting for customers, chatting in the meantime.
<SeriouslyLaugh> badbodh i like you
<functionoverform> obottu: great job
<badbodh> don;t want this channel to look dead do we? :)
<SeriouslyLaugh> sounds good
<functionoverform> its an ubuntu party
<tim> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<functionoverform> maybe if we type apt-get a lot, it'll work itself out
<SeriouslyLaugh> i've just had my ass handed to me for chatting in here's all
<SeriouslyLaugh> no big tho, i'm cool with it
<badbodh> geesh buddy. language restrictions do apply here all the time.
<SeriouslyLaugh> yikes
<SeriouslyLaugh> in case it wasn't painfully obvious, i'm new
<functionoverform> awh, tim left
<functionoverform> one more for our homie
<SeriouslyLaugh> so i will be apologizing a lot.
<functionoverform> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<badbodh> hehe
<SeriouslyLaugh> apologies for apologizing so much
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, your vlc issue solved ?
<nicomachus> ovrflw0x still trying to play that DVD?
<SeriouslyLaugh> i'm installing 15.10 in a VM to see if i can replicate his issue
<badbodh> i saw his paste. usually happens due to too much ppa-ing
<nicomachus> I thought he fixed that like 6 hours ago
<SeriouslyLaugh> hm. i googled a few solutions but i'm hestant to just have him pasting away from things i haven't personally tried.
<badbodh> this time-zone thing is quite a bummer. channel bustles with activity during my bedtime :/
<Vanessa> I have a Macbook 7,1. Running 14.04 Precise. The battery indicator percentage is showing 88% when the battery is fully charged. Is there a way to fix this?
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, no not solved
<badbodh> Vanessa, disable all power-settings (sleep hibernate on low battery etc) let it drain to 0%. then charge it to full 100%, and boot. that's for calibration.
<Vanessa> Wait, 14.04 is called trusty isn't it? I'm running 14.04
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, no not solved how to solve this vlc issue?
<badbodh> if % isn't right after that we can try something else
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, have you added any ppa/third party repos ?
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, yes virtualbox
<badbodh> nothing else ?
<ovrflw0x> no
<badbodh> run "sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a"
<Vanessa> Well the timer indicator says it's fully charged but the percentage is wrong. Is there a way of correcting the percentage without having to let the thing die? That's going to take forever.
<badbodh> Vanessa, well. battery calibration needs a 0% death followed by 100% charge before your next boot.
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, that's wrong command
<nicomachus> badbodh: I have never heard of that in my life, and it sounds... odd
<badbodh> Vanessa, once we rule that out, try something else.
<badbodh> nicomachus, trick i got from a computer mechanic :D
<badbodh> they don;t really replace/repair your computer batteries in most cases. just force charge, recalibrate and poof!
<nicomachus> Vanessa: if you don't want to let it die like that, you can also install a different battery status indicator.
<Vanessa> It's not the entire indicator that's wrong, it's just the percentage part of the indicator. The time indicator is correct.
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, sorry. dpkg --configure -a
<Vanessa> If I set it to show time in indicator, then the time it shows is correct.
<dontsnee> i received 'Low Disk Space' warning for my Filesystem root when I tried to update softwares today. Here is a snapshot of my disk usage. As you can see I have ton of space in SYSTEM_DRV, I don't know how to fix this set up. http://pasteboard.co/2Dxn8YQu.png
<badbodh> getting rusty on my *buntu stuff
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, now what it returned nothing
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, nothing is good. now "sudo apt-get install -f"
<deadpixel> good day guys... is it true that linux OSes are not vulnerable to viruses? thanks :-)
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, all OK
<Vanessa> acpi -V shows the correct percentage
<nicomachus> deadpixel: no, it's not true. but that's really a discussion to be had here.
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, now apt-get clean followed by apt-get update
<badbodh> all sudo
<SeriouslyLaugh> Vanessa random question...but are you running elementary OS?
<SeriouslyLaugh> i have this bug too...
<nicomachus> deadpixel: no, it's not true. but that's NOT really a discussion to be had here. **
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, did that still same vlc problem
<Vanessa> Yes, I am. Elementary OS is based on Ubuntu 14.04 so fixes for 14.04 usually work for Elementary OS Freya too.
<dontsnee> please help
<Vanessa> And nobody responded in #elementary so I figured I'd try here.
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah I saw ;)
<deadpixel> nicomachus: i changed my OS from Win7 to Ubuntu Studio right now...  thinking that my PC will never get viruses...
<nicomachus> deadpixel: it's much less likely, but it's still possible.
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, 'apt-get remove libgles1* libgles2* " show me on pastebin, don;t press yes
<nicomachus> deadpixel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<nicomachus> dontsnee: you are running low on space on /
<deadpixel> nicomachus: thanks for the info :-)
<badbodh> Vanessa, elementary introduces tiny little things we don;t know about. so can;t fix it for you.
<dontsnee> nicomachus, can I give more disk space or am I doing something wrong? I followed a tutorial to allocate around 15 gb
<SeriouslyLaugh> in case anyone else has this bug and is reading these logs, i know this isn't an Ubuntu question, but it's a known bug in elementary OS
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13691901/ vlc
<nicomachus> dontsnee: you can. Can you paste the output of `sudo fdisk -l`? see if we can find you some space.
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, do the same for 'libvlccore8' too.
<dontsnee> nicomachus http://pastebin.com/8qHfv1hg
<dontsnee> thanks
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, same "not installed"
<isReKT2000> SeriouslyLaugh, #elementary then, you're welcome :)
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, now run "apt-get remove vlc*"
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, done same 0 installed
<nicomachus> dontsnee: do you have a live USB handy?
<Vanessa> Thing is, I was getting this under Ubuntu 15 Wily as well before I switched to Elementary.
<functionoverform> Elementary is prettier
<functionoverform> but ubuntu is probably easier on a daily basis
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, now 'apt-get install libgles1-mesa|pastebinit"
<isReKT2000> functionoverform, agreed.
<SeriouslyLaugh> badbodh and ovrflw0x not that this helps you but after a fresh install, i was able to run sudo apt-get install vlc successfully with no errors
<badbodh> SeriouslyLaugh, shush. hunting turkeys here.
<Vanessa> Elementary OS runs faster on my computer than Ubuntu even under a different desktop environment like Cinamon.
<functionoverform> well, ok then
<badbodh> ok guys, time to move this to offtopic.
<Vanessa> That was the biggest thing that influenced me, than and the fact that under the hood they're effectively the same thing.
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13692017/
<dontsnee> nicomachus: nope should I make one?
<badbodh> getting crowded. trying to troubleshoot here
<functionoverform> still in vlc land?
<Vanessa> It's not really off topic, I'm still having the battery issue and it was effecting Ubuntu Wily using Unity DE as well so I know it's not just an elementary issue.
<dontsnee> nicomachus: can't i use gparted right now?
<SeriouslyLaugh> ovrflw0x are you running Lubuntu by any chance?
<ovrflw0x> no
<nicomachus> dontsnee: yea, you'll wanna make one and then boot up a live version. if you use gparted from your current system, you won't be able to move or resize the partitions because they're currently in use.
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, "apt-get install libglapi-mesa"
<nicomachus> so you need a live version to resize it.
<badbodh> will keep digging into dependency-hell
<ovrflw0x> badbodh,  already newest version
<nicomachus> this 4.2 kernel is taking wayyyyy too long to download...
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, libglapi-mesa is already the newest version.
<ovrflw0x> libglapi-mesa set to manually installed.
<dontsnee> nicomachus: I don't understand tho, i have at least 100 gb under /hom
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, not a good thing, pastebin me the whole thing
<dontsnee> */home
<nicomachus> dontsnee: you have a separate partition for /home and /. / is your root directory, where all of the OS's "core files" are stored. /home is *your* directory, where your documents/media/etc are stored.
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13692110/
<nicomachus> dontsnee: so when you upgrade software, it goes to / not /home
<dontsnee> nicomachus: okay I see, how much should I allocate once I go in gparted? how much is too much?
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, 'apt-get remove libglapi-mesa' , keep a few tabs of pastebin open in your browser. output-paste-link , pronto. keep going.
<badbodh> just don;t press Yes
<nicomachus> dontsnee: that's up to you, really.
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13692189/
<dontsnee> cool thx nicomachus
<functionoverform> badbodh: look at that mess lol
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah that's not good
<nicomachus> dontsnee: keep in mind, it's always a good idea to back up anything important before partitioning!
<badbodh> yep, that's how you hunt a turkey. welcome to what we call "dependency-hell"
<SchrodingersScat> always backups
<badbodh> holy jebus. this will take a while. ovrflw0x , stick around i'll highlight you later
<ovrflw0x> k
<SeriouslyLaugh> weird that the most basic things aren't there
<SeriouslyLaugh> like tar and dpkg
<nicomachus> holy cow...
<SeriouslyLaugh> PreDepends: tar (>= 1.23)
<SeriouslyLaugh> o.O
<nicomachus> ovrflw0x: honestly, you may do well to just reinstall fresh...
<dontsnee> nicomachus: I have a backup in /home
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, ^ +1, will save us some burns :D
<nicomachus> this all started because you tried to play a DVD??
<nicomachus> dontsnee: backups don't count if they're stored on the machine that you're backing up... :P
<badbodh> important thing is what exactly happened. ovrflw0x what ubuntu version are you on, and did you upgrade from an earlier version (which) ?
<dontsnee> nicomachus: this is the only hard drive i have hahaha hahah ....
<SchrodingersScat> dontsnee: one of the backups shouldn't be in the same physical location, in case of fire, cats, etc.
<nicomachus> dontsnee: how big is your /home?
<dontsnee> nicomachus: around 100 gb
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, i installed from iso of 15.10
<dontsnee> SchrodingersScat: I'm screwed then :')
<nicomachus> dontsnee: darn, that's a bit big for free cloud storage
<nicomachus> MEGA and Drive both offer 50gb free, IIRC
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, during installation i selected install 3rd party but didn't select to install updates
<dontsnee> yeah, actually all my projects are under git
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, none of that does this mess.
<SeriouslyLaugh> for what it's worth, running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade installs almost everything in that paste ovrflw0x and badbodh
<badbodh> you've obviously done a lot more
<dontsnee> i would just have to reset up environments
<nicomachus> a cat walked over that keyboard and did some black magic
<badbodh> SeriouslyLaugh, that's why you don;t dist-upgrade a broken install.
<nicomachus> with root privileges
<badbodh> first hunt down the dependency problem one package at a time.
<badbodh> till then got to postpone all *upgrades
<dontsnee> nicomachus: wish me luck, I'm going to boot up again
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, run "cat /var/log/apt/*|pastebinit"
<nicomachus> need some spaces there
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13692413/
<badbodh> do note you system is pretty unfixable, i'm merely trying to pinpoint where exactly you messed up
<badbodh> *your system
<functionoverform> ovrflw0x: the part where it says you have requested an impossible situation, actually applies to you
<badbodh> it happens to new users. don;t add any ppa or third party repo other than those specified in software-sources by default.
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, i installed virtualbox
<ovrflw0x> is that why this happened?
<functionoverform> did you just apt-get virtualbox?
<badbodh> virtualbox is already available in repository, should not cause breakages. any ppa/repo you added after install ?
<SeriouslyLaugh> ovrflw0x it looks like you uninstalled it too
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, yes the one on ubuntu help page
<badbodh> link please
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<ovrflw0x> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian '$(lsb_release -cs)' contrib non-free' > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list" && wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install virtualbox-5.0
<nicomachus> badbodh: SeriouslyLaugh: did he upgrade a kernel and stop it halfway? 126-354 is removing just about every essential package
<badbodh> SeriouslyLaugh, ovrflw0x yep. that oracle repo broke the toy.
<nicomachus> I could be wrong, but... apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic may do it
<SeriouslyLaugh> looks like he purged the virtualbox install and took a lot with it
<SeriouslyLaugh> good catch nicomachus
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, this is where you do a fresh install and exclusively use software-centre or apt-get install to fetch your packages.
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, i only followed ubuntu page!!!
<nicomachus> ovrflw0x: you may be able to try `sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic`. at this point, can't hurt.
<badbodh> rest of us will be enjoying the literature for future reference
<badbodh> nicomachus, nah, let him start fresh
<SeriouslyLaugh> aren't those wiki pages community supplied?
<functionoverform> yeah, i haven't seen that many dependencies get wiped out on my machines awhile, impressive.
<cpTylor> Needing some guidance... netstat -a is showing a ssh stablished connection to a foreign address like x.*.*.*:web-pa:*, where * are numbers. Is this an IP? What is an IP starting with X?
<functionoverform> ovrflw0x: just goes to show that you can't trust every support page you find on the internet.
<nicomachus> badbodh: why? and SeriouslyLaugh: yes, most, but that page is pretty old and  should be accurate.
<badbodh> nicomachus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13692189/
<nicomachus> badbodh: yea, I saw that. they're all kernel packages.
<badbodh> nicomachus, he's all yours then, happy fixing. i'll be around if you need something.
<ovrflw0x> so i take it nothing can be done now to fix?
<ovrflw0x> only reinstall?
<nicomachus> ovrflw0x: did you try `sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic`?
<ovrflw0x> yes
<nicomachus> what was the result?
<ovrflw0x> nicomachus, Reinstallation of linux-image-generic is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<ovrflw0x> 0 up
<nicomachus> I got nothing else then.
<ovrflw0x> teehee k ;)
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, it's a community wiki article, not official documentation. look at the top bar. anyone can write an article. be careful with these in future :)
<ovrflw0x> right
<badbodh> nicomachus, :P
<AssociateX> How do I view my copy history?
<SeriouslyLaugh> AssociateX like your clipboard copies?
<AssociateX> SeriouslyLaugh, yes
<badbodh> AssociateX, you need a clipboard tool for that, i use parcellite , there's glipper, klipper, clipit, gpaste
<SeriouslyLaugh> if you aren't using some kind of 3rd party application, there's no way to go back and see
<SeriouslyLaugh> afaik
<af_> hello
<af_> actually i need to install eclipse
<af_> i downloaded and unzip it
<af_> now want to make it appear in dashboard
<functionoverform> did you apt-get install eclipse?
<af_> no pkg download
<af_> just downlaod from website and unzip it
<functionoverform> well, do you know where you unzipped it?
<af_> yes,,,/home folder
<functionoverform> and you can use the ubuntu software center for eclipse i think
<functionoverform> which should install it neatly for you
<ThiagoCMC> +1
<af_> actually when i unzip it in /opt/ folder,,and make desktop file to make it dash board accessible it works fine,,,but i want it to install locally i mean in home folder
<af_> but after unzipping it in home,,,desktop file refrence not working for dash
<functionoverform> again... try uninstalling it, and then using the ubuntu software center to install it
<functionoverform> or apt-get from a terminal
<functionoverform> it will put things in the correct locations, with the correct references
<af_> r u sure it will install it locally and not globally?
<functionoverform> you don't want other users to have access to it?
<functionoverform> a software development platform for java?
<af_> actually i want it potable with home folder
<af_> *portable
<af_> yes
<functionoverform> I don't know why you would desperately need it in a specific location, as it has to put several things in several places to function properly.
<functionoverform> you could always throw the zip file in the home folder so you can extract it whenever you want it "portable"
<af_> serveral things? one unzipepd folder and one desktop entry file to refer it fom dash
<functionoverform> and you're using unity?
<af_> i already put it in home,,,the problem is it cannot accesses from dash
<af_> yes unity
<ThiagoCMC> af_, go for "apt-get install eclipse" and give it a try... All users of the system will be able to use it, without any effort
<af_> ah ok
<ThiagoCMC> On Xenial (Ubuntu dev branch), it is "sudo apt-get install eclipse-platform"...
<af_> ok thnx
<functionoverform> right, like the software you create will not be stuck in other folders, you can put that stuff in home
<ThiagoCMC> you can also try: apt-cache search eclipse
<ThiagoCMC> to see what is in the Ubuntu repo
<ThiagoCMC> ready for you...   ;-)
<ThiagoCMC> then, each user will have its own "Eclipse preferences" stored individually on each /home/user/.eclipse (or something like that) ...   ;-)
<af_> haha ok :-)
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<af_> hey guyz,,,it says u have held broken packages
<af_> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<nicomachus> af_: sudo apt-get clean
<ThiagoCMC> then, sudo apt-get update
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<ThiagoCMC> and try install again
<af_> tried but no f=difference
<nicomachus> af_: did you do `sudo apt-get clean`?
<af_> yes
<af_> and then update
<af_> and the n install
<nicomachus> ok, try `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<ThiagoCMC> af_, Ubuntu have something interesting, if you don't have something installed but, it is available, then, you can just try to type: "eclipse", if it is not installed, Ubuntu will tell you how to install it
<ThiagoCMC> don't have "gimp"? type it and Ubuntu will tell you how to install it... same for everything else
<nicomachus> not everything...
<ThiagoCMC> true
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<nicomachus> only for stuff in the repos. and even then only the repos you have enabled.
<ThiagoCMC> sure
<af_> ah well i tried all but it says u have held broken packages nicomachus ThiagoCMC
<ThiagoCMC> :-/
<af_> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<forevnewb> Anyone had an issue where ubuntu boots to black screen, but ctrl+alt+f2 gets to terminal? This was after command-line install -- no X. I'm thinking it's my intel driver?
<ThiagoCMC> mind to pastebin the error?
<af_> pastebin?
<nicomachus> paste.ubuntu.com
<af_> packaes have unmet dependencies
<ThiagoCMC> copy and paste your error message (all of it) on paste bin
<ThiagoCMC> http://pastebin.com/
<ThiagoCMC> or ubuntu one
<af_> ok
<nicomachus> or you can install "pastebinit" and type `your command | pastebinit`
<dontsnee> nicomachus: I'm back!
<nicomachus> dontsnee: all good now?
<dontsnee> yeap, I stole 60 gb from my windows partition
<af_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13693843/
<af_> ThiagoCMC, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13693843/
<dontsnee> time to watch game of thrones while playing soda dungeon
<dontsnee> thanks anyways
<dontsnee> bye now
<ThiagoCMC> Mmm... Maybe, somehow, you might be missing 1 or more repositories... Copy and pastebin contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<af_> ok
<nicomachus> 60 gb?? lol
<ThiagoCMC> af_, my sources.list looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13693948/
<af_> ThiagoCMC, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13693958/
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<ThiagoCMC> it seems that you have all set...   :-/
<af_> :P
<af_> now what to do?
<af_> have u use desktop entry file
<Jordab> Hi everyone, running ubuntu from a DVD trying to recover files from windows partition and getting "resource temporarily unavailable". Any way to fix this?
<bob_> Привет
<ThiagoCMC> af_, someone is facing the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233450  might help ... is this a fresh install Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<af_> yes
<nicomachus> !ru | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nicomachus> Jordab: where are you seeing that?
<ThiagoCMC> You might also give a try on Ubuntu 15.10 ...  Sorry, I would like to help you more but, I never used Eclipse...  :-(
<Jordab> nicomachus: While clicking on it from nautilus
<nicomachus> clicking on what? the windows partition?
<Jordab> Yes
<nicomachus> ok. You probably just need to mount it. Should be able to right-click and Nautilus and select "Mount"
<nicomachus> in Nautilus**
<af_> but ThiagoCMC i get same error while downloading other softwaes as awell
<af_> may b version issue
<af_> 15.10 is up,,,nice to hear
<af_> ThiagoCMC, have u use desktop entry file
<Jordab> nicomachus: http://hastebin.com/udelodilod.vb : Full error
<nicomachus> Jordab: sudo :)
<Jordab> Aiight
<Jordab> Terrible at mounting, what command should I run?
<nicomachus> you can do `gksu nautilus` and open nautilus as root, then right-click the windows partition and mount it.
<Jordab> nicomachus: Doing that I do not see the partition.
<goddard> any idea where i can find the source for gnu tools?
<goddard> like lsusb for example
<functionoverform> http://www.codeforge.com/read/157052/lsusb.c__html
<functionoverform> its right there goddard
<Jordab> Anything else I should do, nicomachus?
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, you there dude?
<badbodh> yes
<ovrflw0x> reinstalled getting same message
<badbodh> you didn't dist-upgrade right ?
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13694579/ <--
<ovrflw0x> no
<badbodh> better
<badbodh> and the 'dkpg --configure -a' and 'apt-get install -f' ?
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, all OK
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, ?
<badbodh> i'm going through earlier logs you provided
<goddard> functionoverform: cool
<Jordab> Can anyone help me?
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, 'sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep hold |pastebinit'
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, empty doc
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep "hold" | pastebinit
<badbodh> are you using a beta iso?
<ovrflw0x> no badbodh one found on official ubuntu website
<ovrflw0x> 15.10
<ovrflw0x> wily
<nicomachus> sorry Jordab, I was afk.
<nicomachus> what partition is your Windows partition on?
<badbodh> ok. if it happens on a fresh virgin install, something is messed up.
<Jordab> No worries, nicomachus
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, create a forum post, mention ubuntu version 15.10 32/64bit , your terminal output.
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, ece816e12f97018fa3d4974b5fd27337  ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<nicomachus> ovrflw0x: what are you installing ubuntu from? usb?
<ovrflw0x> yes usb
<nicomachus> did you do a checksum when you created that?
<ovrflw0x> no
<nicomachus> ... do that.
<ovrflw0x> nicomachus, everything else is running fine
<Jordab> What else can I do if that doesn't show, nicomachus?
<nicomachus> Jordab: we can manually mount it into /media/windows. Do you know the partition number for the windows partition?
<Jordab> I do. /dev/sda3
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, run a checksum, doesn't hurt. gimme "cat /var/log/apt/*|pastebinit" again
<nicomachus> Jordab: ok cool. `sudo mkdir /media/windows`
<nicomachus> then `sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/windows
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13694867/
<Jordab> ...sda3?
<nicomachus> yea yea yea. sorry!
<Jordab> Still unavailable :-(
<nicomachus> boooo. is this a dual-boot machine or are you using ubuntu from a live disk?
<Jordab> live dvd, yes
<nicomachus> what version of windows is it?
<Jordab> Windows 7 x64
<Jordab> Won't boot.
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, run checksum yet?
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, checksum on what?
<badbodh> the iso image
<ovrflw0x> i already posted it
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, ece816e12f97018fa3d4974b5fd27337  ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, i use "RAWWRITE" to copy iso to USB
<ovrflw0x> used*
<nicomachus> Jordab: I'm googling around... not sure what's causing that error.
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, your checksum is fine. http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/15.10/MD5SUMS
<ovrflw0x> i know
<badbodh> if checksum is messed up, it won;t boot live to begin with
<ovrflw0x> right
<Jordanb> nicomachus: I'm pretty sure the hard drive is gone or failing
<nicomachus> well, Jordanb, you can use SMART to check it from Ubuntu
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, forget command line. try installing vlc using ubuntu's appgrid or whatever GUI it's using nowdays
<nicomachus> !smart | Jordanb
<ubottu> Jordanb: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, same message i get
<ovrflw0x> from application centre
<ovrflw0x> center*
<badbodh> then problem is distro level, the big guys will know. create a forum post for this.
<Jordanb> `Can you instruct me how?
<badbodh> nothing should break on a fresh install.
<ovrflw0x> so Mr. badbodh a.k.a avg. command linefu Joe where should i post this problem? teehee
<badbodh> i'm just a user buddy, not a dev.
<ovrflw0x> ahaa OKay
<nicomachus> Jordanb: Sure. if you open your Dash and search for "Disks", then open that up
<BoomerBile> Ok, so i only have a kubuntu installation dvd, so i installed kubuntu... then i switched to lubuntu from kubuntu by installing lubuntu-desktop and removed all of the kubuntu stuff and then I cloned an lubuntu install from my netbook to this machine to make sure that i had everything... everything is running fine except
<BoomerBile> lightdm will not start on system boot
<BoomerBile> any suggestions?
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, where to post which forum?
<badbodh> ubuntu forum, duh!
<ovrflw0x> askubuntu?
<nicomachus> Jordanb: then select your harddrive from the left hand column, and click the hamburger menu on the top right, then select "SMART data & self-tests", then click "Start Self-test"
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<badbodh> be sure to mention it;s a fresh install with no additional repo enabled, that wil avoid unnecessary generic enquiries
<nicomachus> ubuntuforums.org? use askubuntu...
<badbodh> ubuntuforums off the menu?
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/26957117/unmet-dependency-when-installing-vlc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<nicomachus> I mean, it's fine and all, but askubuntu is IMO better and has more traffic
<ovrflw0x> badbodh, same type of problem occurs while install "chromium-browser"
<badbodh> i prefer official channels. but anything that works is good.
<Jordanb> Which mode, nicomachus?
<nicomachus> Jordanb: mode...?
<nicomachus> ohhh, short at first, then extended if you want to wait for it to run for a couple hours.
<badbodh> ovrflw0x, i'm out of ideas tbh. 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list |pastebinit' and 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |pastebinit'
<Jordanb> Short, Extended or Conveyance?
<Jordanb> "474 bad sectors"?
<nicomachus> yea... HDD is failing.
<Jordanb> Gotcha
<Jordanb> nicomachus: Is there any way I can recover my data?
<nicomachus> Yes. If you can get it mounted it should be an easy job... hopefully. But I honestly am not sure why it's not mounting. I'm far from an expert at this.
<Jordanb> I understand
<nicomachus> 474 bad sectors out of 500000000 or so isn't *horrible*, but you need to get that data off there asap and then replace the hardware.
<Jordanb> Right
<nicomachus> I wouldn't touch it too much until you've got a real solution, though. every write and re-write runs the risk of making the problem worse when it comes to failing disks.
<nicomachus> there are a lot more guys here during the day (western time zones) that will probably see whatever it is we're missing.
<Jordanb> Okay, yeah. I'll stop by then. PST?
<nicomachus> yea, 10am-ish PST should be good, up until 5-6pm
<Jordanb> Alright
<Jordanb> 500 bad sectors and 90% left to go
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Okay, so I just got a new laptop (for games). How do I create a bootable Windows USB from a Ubuntu box? :\
<tesla_ubuntu> I need a help.
<tesla_ubuntu> my system's audio doesn't work after sleep
<trixtator> good morning!
<chrisharven> does anyone know why my ubuntu screen goes dark when I plug in the power cable while the system is running ?
<chrisharven> I am using a Thinkpad T420 with ubuntu 14 LTS
<dethrice> Buddy uses a t420 hasnt had any issues use a t61 myself
<chrisharven> dethrice: I also didn't had the issue before. This started recently
<VictoriaXOXO> S_SubZero: Wow. WinUSB was useless. Extremely complicated and in the end didn't even work. :o(
<baadramany> hi ubuntu. can someone help me with my speakers problem?
<SCHAAP137> !ask | baadramany
<ubottu> baadramany: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<baadramany> SCHAAP137: i have alienware 14 laptop. just installed ubuntu 14.04 and i cant help but notice the poor audio quality from my speakers. if i plugin my headphones the quality is great. but when the speakers are running alone the quality is just terrible. here is my alsa-info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13696453/
<bencc> is there a simple tool to collect ram and cpu stats on a server and later display as a graph?
<bencc> maybe collect vmstat values?
<baadramany> i have alienware 14 laptop. just installed ubuntu 14.04 and i cant help but notice the poor audio quality from my speakers. if i plugin my headphones the quality is great. but when the speakers are running alone the quality is just terrible. here is my alsa-info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13696453/
<baadramany> SCHAAP137: SEE? NO ONE ASNWERS
<SCHAAP137> baadramany, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1302090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1302090 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Dell Alienware 14, Speaker sound output is mono until a headphone jack is plugged" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<baadramany> SHAAP137: I tried that link before. did the exact same steps. didnt help at all
<Vanessa> I'm trying to setup an IRC server on Ubuntu 14.04 running on an Amazon AWS server. It keeps telling me to install identd, but apt-get doesn't seem to have a package called identd. Any ideas what it's talking about? I tried asking in the ircd-coders IRC but nobody seems to be awake.
<Vanessa> Web searches on the subject are not coming up with anything helpful.
<SCHAAP137> Vanessa, oidentd
<Vanessa> Is there something I need to do to configure it?
<SCHAAP137> hmm, i don't think so
<SCHAAP137> i never had to change anything, and my ircd works well
<rwp> Vanessa, identd is obsolete in the last 20 years. Why would anything want to install it? Even in the old days it was only useful on local trusted networks.
<Vanessa> It's still saying that.
<OerHeks> could be identd service on port 113
<Vanessa> (02:44:29 AM) hybrid8.debian.local: (notice) *** Notice -- You need to install identd to use this server
<SCHAAP137> Vanessa, what ircd are you planning to use? i like inspircd
<Vanessa> I'm using ircd-hybrid
<rwp> What exactly is complaining about wanting identd and exactly how is it complaining?
<Vanessa> Is inspircd better? I was just following the first guide I saw online for setting up an IRC server under Ubuntu Server Edition.
<rwp> A lot of things traditionally check identd, log that it isn't there, and keep going.  That is considered normal these days.
<Vanessa> ircd-hybrid says that when I try to connect to the server using Pidgin.
<Vanessa> It then kicks me from the server
<SCHAAP137> well, there are a lot of different IRC servers you can choose from
<rwp> Hmm...
<SCHAAP137> you don't really need a guide for inspircd... the whole config file is littered with comments containing examples and explanations of options
<Vanessa> Ok, I'll try that.
<SCHAAP137> and the installation is quite easy
<rwp> The idea behind identd is that on a trusted local network a process on a client connects to a server.  Because the network is trusted the server calls back to the client and asks, "Who owns that process that just called me" and  can trust the answer it supplies.
<rwp> It is a completely unstrustable answer on the hostile Internet.
<Vanessa> How do I uninstall hybserv2 then? I had to compile it from the sources. Or do I still need it for inspircd?
<SCHAAP137> you wont need it for inspircd
<Vanessa> So how do I uninstall it?
<SCHAAP137> sudo make uninstall, usually works
<rwp> Did you install it using 'make install'?  Then try 'make uninstall' and see if it reverses it.  Some do and some don't.  Depends upon if someone has coded it into the Makefile.
<Vanessa> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<rwp> If not then one needs to figure out what was installed and then manually remove and clean up after it.
<rwp> How?  There isn't any one canonical correct way.  It is always a scramble.
<rwp> I like to install into a subdirectory of /tmp and then make a list of files and directories that it installed.
<rwp> Then use that list to remove the files and rmdir the directories.
<rwp> To install into a subdirectory depends upon the Makefile.  Sometimes it supports DESTDIR.  Sometimes only "prefix".  Sometimes nothing.  Depends upon the project.
<Vanessa> Looks like it put it in /usr/local
<Vanessa> ok
<Vanessa> It's gone now
<rwp> Yay! :-)
<SCHAAP137> Vanessa, you could create a directory /opt, to install manually compiled stuff there, each it's own subdir, this way it doesn't mess up the original tree
<rwp> GNU stow is also a useful tool in managing the manually compiled stuff too.
<rwp> http://www.gnu.org/software/stow/
<SCHAAP137> i heard about it, haven't tried it yet
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I have encountered a problem I have had before and can not find the fix again. my default browser is firefox, when I click a link (new youtube video) it should open firefox and load the video page. What it does is just load the default mozilla screen
<fredricks> how do you get vf driver for sr-iov to work on ubuntu? i'm using hyper-v gen 2 guest, managed to get everything but sr-iov working.
<Vanessa> It's working! Awesome! I was finally able to connect to it! Thanks so much!
<mrx> hey
<fredricks> kind of confused by the kernel changelog, it mentions vRSS working but it also mentions them just adding VF message handling to the driver. Which would mean sr-iov wasn't completely implemented.
<mrx> so, guys
<mrx> who here?
<fredricks> erbody here
<mrx> nice
<fredricks> just look out for the trigger happy mods
<fredricks> they'll tell us we shouldn't be casually talking like this
<mrx> ok
<nilos> hi
<mrx> hey
<fredricks> hi
<OerHeks> fredricks, i think you want to reask in #ubuntu-server too.
<fredricks> i just might, im going to try emailing the package maintainer again
<OerHeks> specific intel card function, never handled that.
<fredricks> vf functions
<fredricks> its a part of sr-iov
<fredricks> it allows for more direct access to the hardware via driver means
<fredricks> instead of going through the "virtual" bus and having to be copied over and over
<OerHeks> i was just reading http://docs.openstack.org/networking-guide/adv_config_sriov.html
<fredricks> ^
<fredricks> its pretty neat and an underused feature
<mircx1> Hola
<mircx1> i need please help about something i`m try write in root that
<mircx1> sudo service apache2 restart
<fredricks> sr-iov also allows us to use RSS (or vRSS) which reduces cpu overhead
<mircx1> and i get error
<mircx1> how i fix this?
<mircx1> http://pastie.org/10610378
<fredricks> at the same time vRSS allows for multiple cpu's to be used for processing of network traffic
<OerHeks> mircx1, looks like an other application/service is using port 80 > see what is using it > sudo netstat -ltnp | grep ':80'
<mircx1> and i kill this?
<mircx1> OerHeks?
<fredricks> OerHeks do they have a virtualization channel by chance?
<mircx1> OerHeks this what i see
<mircx1> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<fredricks> the socket could be blocked by something else did you try to see if something else has occupied port 80?
<mrx> who is girl here ?
<fredricks> there are no girls on the internet
<mrx> ohh
<OerHeks> fredricks, not sure about ubuntu virt channels, maybe it is an hyper-v issue ..
<mircx1> then how i shutdown it?
<fredricks> thats the issue OerHeks the implements for other virtualization solutions were software driven and not paravirtual
<fredricks> mircx1: you need to find out what process has locked that port
<fredricks> i would do netstat -nlap|grep 80
<mircx1> i do
<mircx1> this
<mircx1> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<OerHeks> lsof -i :80
<mircx1> this what i see what i need to kill?
<mircx1> http://pastie.org/10610387
<fredricks> that also works :P
<fredricks> cache server...
<mircx1> OerHeks
<fredricks> do you have nginx and apache listening on the same ports?
<mircx1> i dont know
<fredricks> you do
<mircx1> really no i use with ubuntu version 10
<mircx1> and what i need to kill?
<fredricks> nginx
<fredricks> do you even use nginx?
<mircx1> no
<fredricks> yeah you should kill it then and likely deconfigure it
<mircx1> never mind now is ok thanks about the help
<mircx1> :)
<fredricks> :)
<fep> Is it enough to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change port to whatever and then do "service ssh start" to open for ssh connections, or is the ports blocked by standard somewhere?
<SusWombat> Hey everyone
<badbodh> hey mayte
<codephobic> hi
<codephobic> Having trouble upgrading Virtualbox on Ubuntu 15.10. Every time I try to upgrade to VirtualBox 5, either downloading from oracle or virtualbox, Ubuntu software centre says that it breaks existing package...
<codephobic> Is it possible to upgrade (and not lose existing configurations of VMs)?
<codephobic> Oracle's site clearly has Wily specific versions of VirtualBox, so I can't imagine its a VB issue, seems to be something Ubuntu related
<yigal> anything happening in the channel?
<fep> anyone capable to answer my question?
<yigal> fep: can you duplicate the question, I was gone during the initial telling.
<tirengarfio> after upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 Im getting a kernel panic, it says kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00007f00
<tirengarfio> I have tried all the kernel options that are shown in "Advanced options for Ubuntu" (GRUB), but for all of them the error message is the same
<Win8-8dot1_sucks> I'm here for the lulz
<yigal> tirengarfio: try the 'rescue mode' the second option, does that get you in?
 * Win8-8dot1_sucks is listening to awesome music
<yigal> Win8-8dot1_sucks: what muzak u listnn to?
<tirengarfio> yigal: I can not see any "rescue mode", where is it? Im on GRUB now, I can not see that option
<yigal> tirengarfio: what options do you have?
<bazhang> yigal, get back on topic here
<yigal> tirengarfio: you should be able to use the down arrow once
<yigal> bazhang: you don't own me
<TechnoGeek> ops, please refrain from banning my alternate account for no valid reason
<yigal> TechnoGeek: lolz
<tirengarfio> 4 options: Ubuntu, Advanced options, Memory test, Memory test
<TechnoGeek> I am having difficulty and I need help
<fep> yigal, Is it enough to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change port to whatever and then do "service ssh start" to open for ssh connections, or is the ports blocked by standard somewhere?
<fredricks> Stryyker:
<TechnoGeek> I am unable to determine which is hotter, Miley Cyrus at age 18 (my age), or Selena Gomez at that age,
<fredricks> whats the policy on pm's
<yigal> fep: yes, to change port, yes indeed sir
<fep> yigal, thanks
<fep> yigal, yes to that ports are closed by default?
<yigal> fep: np, let me know if you have any other questions
<yigal> fep: what firewall are you using?
<fep> nothing special if there is none by default
<yigal> fep: you should be good
<fep> ok, thanx
<yigal> TechChristoph: that'
<yigal> TechChristoph: s some serious s*
<yigal> TechChristoph: bringn the ballers
<bazhang> yigal, thats not ontopic, take chit chat elsewhere
<yigal> bazhang: stop talking offtopic
<jjlx> I'd created a bootable usb using the dd tool. How do I revert it back to its normal state?
<bencc> how can I get a graph of the cpu of a single process?
<fep> bencc, "top"
<tirengarfio> yigal any help?
<bencc> fep: top doesn't give me a graph
<fep> bencc, "tload"
<bencc> fep: tload is total system not a single process
<nbusrone> Anyone know how to change the name of ubuntu gnome screen shot from Colon ":" to "-"
<nbusrone> which method is better ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/55204/how-can-i-change-the-default-name-for-the-screenshots-made-by-gnome-screenshot
<nyan> hello there, may I ask for some help with ubuntu installation? i'm trying to dualboot with win10
<anarkhos> https://github.com/markmandel/psmouse-focaltech-dkms - Will this driver work on most Linux distros, or primarily Ubuntu, Debian?
<nyan> When trying to install I'm getting message "The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI1 (0,0,0) patition #1 (sda) at /boot/efi failed"
<fep> bencc, why isn't "gnome-system-monitor" good enough?
<nyan> apparently my fat32 efi is on sda5, not in sda1
<nyan> sda1 is windows recovery partition, flagged as boot but in ntfs
<nyan> http://i.4cdn.org/g/1449242123253.png
<anarkhos> nyan, Ok.
<nyan> is there a way to fix this issue? except for erasing windows
<d9cf> how do you turn off touchpad scrolling in the terminal?
<bencc> how can I do "top -p {pidof gedit}" instead of "top -p 32064" ?
<bencc> replace the pid number with a command that will find it?
<d9cf> bencc: try killall -15 gedit
<ovrflw0x> how to select fastest 2nd 3rd 4rth mirror?
<grnadaUsa> I am having a bit of a problem, when I update ubuntu 14.04 it remaps my two network interfaces on all my servers em1's mac address goes to em2 and em2 goes to em1, breaking my network settings. is there any way for this to not happen? perhaps adding a 70-persistent-net.rules file? I am not sure
<bencc> d9cf: that's not what I asked :)
<d9cf> bencc: but it will get you the same result
<bencc> d9cf: it won't
<d9cf> :(
<bencc> it has nothing to do with what I'm trying to do
<bencc> your command stops the process
<bencc> I want to monitor
<bencc> top -p $(pidof gedit)
<fep> :P
<fep> bencc, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/554/how-to-monitor-cpu-memory-usage-of-a-single-process
<ovrflw0x> why r all the mirrors so slow?
<nbusrone> Anyone know how to change the name of ubuntu gnome screen shot from Colon ":" to "-"
<nbusrone> which method is better ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/55204/how-can-i-change-the-default-name-for-the-screenshots-made-by-gnome-screenshot
<d9cf> ovrflw0x: try the torrent...
<d9cf> !torrent | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<ovrflw0x> d9cf, i don't want torrent
<ovrflw0x> d9cf, i've installed already
<d9cf> ovrflw0x: then don't complain
<ovrflw0x> is there a way to find 2nd 3rd etc best mirror?
<d9cf> ovrflw0x: usually the mirrior that's clostest to you will be the fastest...
<OerHeks> in debian there is netselect, see this answer http://askubuntu.com/a/141536
<OerHeks> but so unusual to know 2nd best ..
<tirengarfio> After upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 Im getting a kernel panic, it says:      Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. /bin/sh: 0: Can't open splash Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00007f00 CPU: 0 PID: 1 Comm: sh not tainted 3.13.0-71-generic #114-Ubuntu Hardware name: EVGA International co. LTD E692 0.0/151-IB-E692, BIOS 4.6.5 02/05/2014.  I have tried all the kernel options that are sho
<Dakkus> Hi there! Planning to nuke my box because of a suspected password sniffer (although most likely my email password was stolen in one of the internet cafes I visited while traveling). Been using Linux Mint, because I have wanted Ubuntu without Unity but still with all options altrable point-and-click. However, mint is based on an old version of Ubuntu and I would need some of the features in 15.04. Because of Unity vanilla Ubuntu won't come into question, ...
<Dakkus> ... but how is Kubuntu these days? Can I reach all the settings point-and-click like on vanilla Ubuntu/Unity?
<OerHeks> tirengarfio, just read your bugreport, and found this simular https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1421117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1421117 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "fails to boot with "Attempted to kill init" in VMWare, absolute /sbin/init symlink does not work" [Medium,Fix released]
<OerHeks> but this is in VMware
<grnadaUsa> hm
<grnadaUsa> is there a way i can just lock em1's configuration by mac address?
<grnadaUsa> i keep running into the issue that when i upgrade it switches em1's configuration eith em2
<d9cf> how do you controll touchpad settings in the terminal?
<shantanu> hi
<shantanu> how to install chrome on mate?
<d9cf> shantanu: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser (i think...)
<shantanu> thanks for your response let me try this option
<zero_> shantanu : yoy simple go to google
<zero_> click download google chrome
<zero_> It will automatically open with Ubuntu software centre
<Dakkus> zero_: Using apt-get is a better idea. Simpler.
<zero_> it will ask for you password and then will get installed
<Dakkus> Ah, ok.
<zero_> I agree to you @Dakkus
<Thete> Ubuntu.... Ubuntu never changes
<Dakkus> Thete.... Thete arrived on the channel
<Dakkus> ? :)
<zero_> Who is Thete ?
<Thete> nobody
<zero_> Any special friend ?
<zero_> Anyway welcome Thete
<zero_> :)
<zero_> zero_ is my name, on my machine :D
<Thete> hello
<Overlap> hey Thete do you know kernel programming ?
<Thete> Not enough to be useful I think
<Thete> I did some stuff with BSD a long time ago
<renn0xtk9> guys how to change the language of command line (i.e my LC_ALL is en_US.UTF8 but  when I do ifconfig I still see german words
<renn0xtk9> any way to change this?
<lwizardl> anyone know how to fix thunderbird not opening link pages in firefox? right now all it does is open the mozilla default page
<Ben64> renn0xtk9: try "LANG=C ifconfig"
<renn0xtk9> Ben64 you mean in one command line ? I still get it in german
<ovrflw0x> how can i get "text file" of all the up-to-date mirrors?
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ovrflw0x> cfhowlett, how to arrange mirrors according to speed?
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, no idea.  #ubuntu-server might know more.
<ovrflw0x> cfhowlett, don't you get tired of slow servers?
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, I'm in China.  My selected server is 6 hours behind. Has not been an issue.
<nu> what qt use ubuntu 4 or 5
<bazhang> nu did you mean plasma
<cfhowlett> nu, in 14.04, it appears to be qt4
<bazhang> gnome is still gtk afaik
<nu> thanks  but cfhowlett i meant in 15.
<nu> and unity 8
<cfhowlett> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cfhowlett> why so quiet?  netsplit in progress???
<ovrflw0x> cfhowlett, is it safe to install this? https://launchpad.net/~xintx-ua/+archive/ubuntu/wakeonplan
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, wel it IS a ppa, so the usual cautions apply.  I've never used it or heard of so can't advice.
<cfhowlett> no updates in 133 weeks????
<ovrflw0x> cfhowlett, is it possible to wake up laptop at certain time?
<ovrflw0x> power on
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, I believe so.  ask #ubuntu-server.  sounds more like their thing.  or even ##linux
<cfhowlett> I'd guess a cron job of some type.
<MonkeyDust> ovrflw0x  yes, you can do that with RTCwake (RTC=real time command) ... you wake it up from suspend or hibernate, not from shutdown
<ovrflw0x> MonkeyDust, i want from shutdown
<MonkeyDust> ovrflw0x  http://askubuntu.com/questions/61708/automatically-sleep-and-wake-up-at-specific-times
<ovrflw0x> MonkeyDust, not from sleep but from "shutdown"
<MonkeyDust> ovrflw0x  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<ovrflw0x> yo dusty monkey dude called MonkeyDust there's no say about waking laptop from shutdown only from "suspend"
<sorin-mihai> i have a strange problem with LVM2. after messing up the partition layout, I decided to reinstall and recreate the layout. deleted the old LVs, VG and PV, created a new PV on a smaller phisical partition, associated that PV to a VG and created 2 LVs to hold the ubuntu installation. then I created another PV on a 2nd phisical partition and only associated it to a 2nd VG, but didn't create any LV. install went fine, system rebooted and all
<sorin-mihai> seem in order. except one thing
<sorin-mihai> the 1st PV and VG have a bigger size than they should, qhich is equal to the size of the disk, not the size of the 1st partiton holding them.
<sorin-mihai> s/qhich/which
<sorin-mihai> is there any way I can fix that?
<urban_> hello
<urban_> first time here
<cfhowlett> urban_, greetings
<urban_> im good and you
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions.  or for general chitchat, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<grnadaUsa> I am having a bit of a problem, when I update ubuntu 14.04 it remaps my two network interfaces on all my servers em1's mac address goes to em2 and em2 goes to em1, breaking my network settings. is there any way for this to not happen? perhaps adding a 70-persistent-net.rules file? I am not sure
<cfhowlett> grnadaUsa, #networking would know
<mircx1> please help again i get error mysqlConn.h how i fix it?
<grnadaUsa> thanks cfhowlett
<kuki__> kuki2014
<lapion> Hello,
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sossio654> !list
<ubottu> sossio654: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dat> i just removed a folder with rm -fr can it be recovered?
<CtrlC> Hello there. does it have to be a ubuntu live disk to repair grub? or something like puppy would work too?
<OerHeks> Dat, maybe with extundelete or testdisk
<OerHeks> !info extundelete
<ubottu> extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1 (wily), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<OerHeks> !testdisk
<BluesKaj> CtrlC, boot-repair works
<Dat> trying testdisk
<Dat> can't believe I did that
<amnix> Hi. Is there any way I can change the default folder icons size in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Dat> how can I send the file list from testdisk to a file ?
<MonkeyDust> Dat  that's the hard way, learning from mistakes you make... i managed to  accidentally erase my backup disk, with all my collections on it
<Dat> MonkeyDust: :(
<Dat> I just deleted my enite music collection
<Dat> :(
<Dat> I need to get it back
<Dat> going threw the list of files now to bad there is no search option
<ryan_> anyone here?
 * Dat is upset about this
<MonkeyDust> ryan_  type /names
<ryan_> type/names
<Dat> I guess I'll have testdisk restore all files
<ryan_> where your gays come from
<MonkeyDust> ryan_  all from planet earth... /j #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<ryan_> ...
<ryan_> good answer
<windearthfirerai> Why does tom cruise run so fast in his movies?
<MonkeyDust> windearthfirerai  wrong channel
<Dat> MonkeyDust: anyway to search testdisk content before the restore?
<Dat> and if the folder was deleted 10minutes ago can test catch it?
<MonkeyDust> Dat  not that i know of...
<mircx1> please help again i get error mysqlConn.h how i fix it?
<bekks> mircx1: "mysqlConn.h" is a filename. Whats the full error you get when doing what exactly, using which Ubuntu exactly?
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<mircx1> in ubuntu 14.04 is work good but in ubuntu 10.04 i get that error
<bekks> !10.04 | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<MonkeyDust> mircx1 10.04 is dead
<mircx1> ohh come one
<mircx1> what this no possible fix it?
<bekks> mircx1: Nothing to discuss about, 10.04 is dead. Use a supported release.
<OerHeks> no fix needed, as it is not a valid bug in supported versions
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  upgrade first, then ask again
<OerHeks> people running unsecure machines on the internet give linux a bad name :-(
<Naughx> Not worst than Windows XP.
<MonkeyDust> which is also dead
<Naughx> yep
<BluesKaj> ot linux has a bad name from the media. as well, people think linux is used only by black hat hackers
<OerHeks> ... but .. xp users dominate the charts
<BluesKaj> OerHeks,^
<windearthfirerai> peanut butter jelly time! D-><  j/k
<mircx1> i have problem with update
<bekks> mircx1: Which problem?
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  now you now why
<Naughx> if you need to run very old softwares you can usually do in a VM that isn't connected to the internet.
 * OerHeks whispers !eolupgrade
<MonkeyDust> VM's  <3
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13705676/
<bekks> !eoluprade | mircx1
<bekks> !eolupgrade | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  " 404  Not Found"  <-- ppa doenst exist
<bekks> mircx1: Please read that article for updating your EOL release.
<k1l_> well, 10.04 is dead and doesnt get any security updates anymore now.
<mircx1> ok
<mircx1> thanks
<Naughx> download 14.04 LTS or 15.10 and install it.
<Naughx> A clean install
<MonkeyDust> but backup first
<OerHeks> that ppa has no lucid packages anymore.
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  you have work to do!
<mircx1> lol MonkeyDust tomorrow i have work to do in Welding :) i`m no much to know about linux anyway only i try it
<espnoob> is it safe to abort a started format of an external harddrive with gparted?
<espnoob> it is a USB harddrive
<espnoob> and is it faster to format from a laptop than a raspberry pi? does it matter?
<OerHeks> technically no, a 'soft' stop won't damage.
<k1l_> espnoob: the r pi is known to have very bad usb performance. but afaik the limit is the hdd controller
<espnoob> ok
<espnoob> why isnt exFAT available as format?
<espnoob> is that bc of the harddrive?
<espnoob> i want a format that works for rapsbbery pi, ubuntu and windows
<espnoob> since i might swap it between them
<MonkeyDust> espnoob  FYI, there's also #raspberrypi
<OerHeks> you can read/write exFat with fuse, but when you run into issues, you need windows to fix it
<espnoob> ok, so primarily i want to use it with raspbberypi, secondly with ubuntu and maybe with windows. is there any diff between ubuntu and raspberry?
<OerHeks> espnoob, yes, one is a computer, other is an operating system
<espnoob> yes but i meant raspbian
<espnoob> linux distros are the same in this aspect?
<bekks> No, they arent.
<espnoob> whats the quickest way to format it to ext4?
<OerHeks> gparted
<espnoob> ok, how long will it take?
<espnoob> is it faster from my latop than from the raspberry?
<k1l_> espnoob: raspbian is especially made for the rpi. so better ask them in #raspbian or where there channel is
<espnoob> what is the diff between full and quick format?
<bekks> espnoob: mkfs.ext4 take just a few seconds.
<espnoob> whats the diff to gparted?
<espnoob> mkfs.ext4, how do i wirte more exactly?
<bekks> BAsically nothing, both use libext.
<OerHeks> spawning so many questions without waiting for an answer .. are you really interested in the answer or just keeping us busy ?
<espnoob> im interested in how long it will take to quick format
<k1l_> espnoob: ask in #raspbian
<DimitrisGR> hello all, I have dumped a raw image from a flash drive using the dd command. I want to try to rescue any files (if possible). Do you know any tool that I can use?
<OerHeks> mount the img in a loop, and try to copy you data ? some examples http://askubuntu.com/questions/69363/mount-single-partition-from-image-of-entire-disk-device
<BluesKaj> DimitrisGR, the outputfile is a target partition ?  if so then the files should be accessible from ubuntu file manager if it's on the same pc
<DimitrisGR> OerHeks, thanks for the reply. the problem is that the partition table is corrupted. i tried some hints that were given in the link. for example: "sudo losetup -f --show -P /path/to/image.img" and then i try "mount /dev/loop0 /mountpoin" but I get the error:"wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<DimitrisGR>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<sallu> Hi all
<ryan_> hi
<sallu> is there any difference in between Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS and ubuntu 15
<sallu> ?
<k1l_> sallu: yes.
<LeviM> Well, yes.
<barnito> the difference is less than 1
<k1l_> sallu: everything got new version numbers. and 15.04 was the first ubuntu with systemd as init
<barnito> Lol
<sallu> k1l_, LTS support is the only difference
<uruk> how to control kb/s with wget?
<k1l_> sallu: no
<LeviM> Will Ubuntu be switching from grub to systemd's loader?
<LeviM> I haven't followed new features and changes in a while.
<bekks> LeviM: systemd isnt a bootloader, is it?
<k1l_> LeviM: dont know, but 16.04 comes with grub. grub is a good working solution tested long time.
<sallu> k1l_, oh ok but i installed Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS a week ago, and now i am confused when my friend sent me a message that he installed version 15, is there latest version not on official site
<sallu> ?
<k1l_> sallu: there is no "15"
<joeytwiddle> uruk, man wget.  --limit-rate
<k1l_> sallu: ubuntu versions are year.month. so 15.04 or 15.10
<LeviM> bekks: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-boot
<k1l_> !releases | sallu
<ubottu> sallu: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sallu> k1l_, yeah the same i was gonna say,
<LeviM> Everyone I know that is familiar with grub always sighs when I say I'm using grub2 and not grub.
<hicoleriv1> How do I make images display in my terminal (in w3m etc.) like in this screenshot:https://goo.gl/8zduzc ? I'm using xfce4-terminal.
<sallu> k1l_, is this usser ubottu is a bot ?
<bekks> LeviM: I dont think Ubuntu will switch to that anytime soon.
<k1l_> !bot | sallu
<ubottu> sallu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<sallu> thanks ubottu
<LeviM> I'm not very familiar with boot loaders in general, but single-file config's like systemd's boot loader or grub 1 seem nicer than grub2.
<LeviM> But again, maybe that's just because I'm a noob ^^
<joeytwiddle> lilo was nicer.  more colourful
<k1l_> hicoleriv1: install w3m-img
<sallu> k1l_, ok thanks, i installed Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS along with windows as dual boot in uefi mode, as windows 10 was installed before.. so all i am seeing only windows boots up but i can run ubuntu by pressing to f9 and then choose ubuntu
<k1l_> LeviM: the default user doesnt neet to touch grub anyway. so he is not bothered
<kunaldawn> whats going on here?
<k1l_> *need
<k1l_> kunaldawn: technical ubuntu support
<hicoleriv1> k1l_: It didn't work.
<sallu> k1l_, my question is i can set boot path of ubuntu by going to bios f10 and then in the "customized boot" option add >. boot path of ubuntu, but why ubuntu is not so much quick with such type of issues, like famous issues with brightness control and all that
<k1l_> hicoleriv1: "my car is broken". that doesnt help to find the solution neither :)
<sallu> lolx
<hicoleriv1> k1l_: Well, I installed the package, but it still shows everything in plain text.
<k1l_> sallu: the support from hardware like brightness control depends on the manufacturer shipping drivers for his non-standard hardware
<sallu> k1l_, non standard hardware, do you think intel hd5500 is non standard,? . no dedicated graphic card installed , only intel hd5500
<hicoleriv1> k1l_:also, when I try to use fbi, it gives an error showing this: ioctl VT_GETSTATE: Inappropriate ioctl for device (not a linux console?)
<k1l_> sallu: no. there are standards for the brightness controll etc. and if your laptopmaker doesnt use that standard, that is an issue
<sallu> k1l_, i mean i can control brightness but it doesn't retain its value when i reboot the pc
<k1l_> hicoleriv1: try xterm
<ovrflw0x> how to install "Oracle JDK" on ubuntu 15.10?
<sallu> k1l_, just a personal query , do you have Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS or the latest release ubuntu 15.10 on the month of october
<hicoleriv1> k1l_: Tried it out, same thing.
<ovrflw0x> is this right method to install java jdk oracle? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/install-oracle-java-ubuntu-1410/
<k1l_> hicoleriv1: xterm  is known to work with images
<k1l_> sallu: do you want to upgrade every 6 months?
<hicoleriv1> k1l_: Do I have to configure xterm to make it work ?
<k1l_> hicoleriv1: dont know. should work form the standard.
<sallu_> k1l_, ubuntu 15.10 end date is July 2016
<OerHeks> !java | ovrflw0x  yes, it is one of the methods in the official wiki
<ubottu> ovrflw0x  yes, it is one of the methods in the official wiki: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<CtrlC> I set grub timeout to 0. but I want to see the menu each time I want manually. holding c while booting brings up the grub CLI but I can't bring up the menu. I tried holding both shifts and esc and spa…
<k1l_> hicoleriv1: you need to come up with specific error messages.
<CtrlC> …ce. none worked.
<CtrlC> also Ctrl and alt didn't work.
<hicoleriv1> k1l: when I try to use fbi, it shows this: ioctl VT_GETSTATE: Inappropriate ioctl for device (not a linux console?
<CtrlC> And space brings up windows boot manager!
<k1l_> hicoleriv1: thats on a desktop, right?
<hicoleriv1> k1l_:yes.
<k1l_> hicoleriv1: use xterm then
<k1l_> sallu: on non-LTS you need to upgrade every 6 months after you waited 9 months at the first upgrade. so if you dont want to do that just stay on LTS
<hicoleriv1> k1l_: okay, for some reason, w3m works now. But its the same thing with fbi.
<hicoleriv1> k1l_:I was already using xterm btw.
<CtrlC> Anyone? Shift should work but it doesn't.
<hicoleriv1> k1l_: I tried using urxvt 256 color, It worked.
<jjlx> Hi. I would like to change my cursor to black. I'm tried to change it using the unity tweak tool, but it doesn't change. It doesn't change even after restarting. What can I do?
<espnoob> do i need to set permissions for a mounted hardddrive in ext4 format?
<jjlx> How can I change my cursor to DMZ-Black? It's not working when set in unity tweak tool.
<cp6> Hey, why is my /usr directory keeps filling up, i have fresh install of ubuntu (backbox actually) and after first update/upgrade /usr is full and i cant pull new updateds after few days
<cp6> I didnt have this problem before on the same machine, same OS but older version
<cfhowlett> cp6, best to ask backbox why.  BB is absolutely not supported here.
<cfhowlett> !backbox | cp6
<ubottu> cp6: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<cp6> Oh ok, didnt know that
<cp6> cfhowlett, sry
<cfhowlett> cp6, no harm no foul & best of luck.
<ovrflw0x> * 0            /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java          1082      auto mode
<ovrflw0x>   1            /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java   1081      manual mode
<ovrflw0x>   2            /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java          1082      manual mode
<cfhowlett> !paste | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ovrflw0x> how do i remove extra java-8-oracle?
<bekks> ovrflw0x: Why do you want to remove it?
<ovrflw0x> bekks, cause it occurs two times
<ovrflw0x> 0 and 2
<ovrflw0x> 1082
<bekks> ovrflw0x: Yes. And why do you want tot remove it?
<ovrflw0x> what's the reason for it being there 2 times?
<bekks> ovrflw0x: One entry is for manual choice, one for automatic.
<ovrflw0x> bekks, how do i remove oracle-jdk? i installed via webupd8 ppa?
<bekks> ovrflw0x: Uninstall it using apt or apt-get -- the same way as you installed it.
<ovrflw0x> bekks, i used oracle installer
<bekks> ovrflw0x: There is no "Oracle Installer" on Ubuntu.
<tsutomu> i would like to install oracle too
<bekks> ovrflw0x: Uninstall the packages you want to remove by using the Ubuntu package management system.
<bekks> tsutomu: Oracle is a company.
<tsutomu> where I can find it
<bekks> tsutomu: www.oracle.com
<tsutomu> ok
<tsutomu> where are you going like that
<tsutomu> hey
<tsutomu> is backbox... is like ubuntu
<froike> hi, how can i make that ubuntu stop using local dns server when  i use dig command?
<cfhowlett> !backbox | tsutomu,
<ubottu> tsutomu,: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<froike> there is some service i need to stop maybe?
<cfhowlett> !dns | froike
<ubottu> froike: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<froike> thanks.
<cfhowlett> froike, happy2help!
<SchrodingersScat> doesn't the local dns have to request dns from up the chain anyway?  Also thought you could tell dig to use a specific server.
<dfg810> hi, i have an ubuntu config file which has these two lines below but I get a  "syntax error in expression (error token is 366/2)
<dfg810> one=${locs[0]}
<dfg810> echo $(($one/2))
<dfg810> can't see whats wrong ??
<SchrodingersScat> dfg810: right, 366/2 isn't a command.
<dfg810> but that's an arithmetic expression it says?
<bekks> dfg810: And we have to guess which config file it is?
<dfg810> its just something simple I had to come up with, sort of ubuntu related so I could ask here while everyone else is asleep:)
<SchrodingersScat> dfg810: could use bc, if that fits your use case, echo "${one}/2" | bc
<cfhowlett> "sort of" ubuntu related is not the topic of this channel
<dfg810> cheers!
<fountainhead> hi everyone. has Ubuntu for the phone come out yet?
<cfhowlett> !touch | fountainhead
<ubottu> fountainhead: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<SchrodingersScat> dfg810: bash's 'let' can also do this, let num=366/2 ; echo $num
<ray____> hi very new toubuntu...installed ubuntu 14.04 with lvm....now gparted tells me the lvm partition is full...700gb???
<cfhowlett> !lvm | ray____
<ubottu> ray____: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nolsen> I am not sure what should I choose for my AMD APU, flgrx, flgrx-updates, or using X.org X server...
<BluesKaj> nolsen, well, you do mneed a driver whether you use Xorg or not
<nolsen> But is either one better?
<tsutomu> i want to install sublime text on backbox
<tsutomu> help\
<cfhowlett> tsutomu, no.  backbox is not supported here.  stop asking us.
<cfhowlett> !backbox | tsushi_
<ubottu> tsushi_: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<cfhowlett> tsutomu,
<tsutomu> ok
<tbward> Hello
<ovrflw0x> hey
<tbward> sorry
<tbward> but
<tbward> is it IRC?
<cfhowlett> tbward, it is.  stop using your <enter> key.
<tbward> yup sorry, and thanks
<ovrflw0x> trying to install netbeans 8.1 on ubuntu 15.10, but installation wizard is not moving forward, it is stuck, and not responding to "Next" button click!!!
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, how are you installing 8.1? ubuntu has 8.04 https://launchpad.net/netbeans
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, sh script
<Guest39> hello
<ovrflw0x> hey
<Guest39> i found a bug in a man page
<cfhowlett> !bug | Guest39
<ubottu> Guest39: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, so not from our repos?
<ovrflw0x> no
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, i don't want only core
<ovrflw0x> i want java se fx
<Guest39> ok thanks
<zetheroo> I connected to my workplace VPN from home atm and can ping workplace IP's and hostnames fine, but when I try to use a browser to access a workplace URL (in-house websites) I don't get through ...
<zetheroo> I have tried both Firefox and Chrome
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, where's the netbeans repo?
<Dat> mmm testdisk did the trick
<ovrflw0x> what is this launchpad
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, cannot help with packages from outside our repos.
<rygel> Hello All!
<isReKT2000> ovrflw0x, open source software hoster
<OerHeks> lots of issues, https://netbeans.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?limit=25&order=changeddate%20DESC%2Cpriority&product=installer&query_based_on=&query_format=advanced
<rygel> please help me to set rygel to work with subtitles
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, give me link to repo
<rygel> please write to me who can help me
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, gave you the launchpad repo oversight
<rygel> i want to use rygel as minidlna everything is OK except the subtitle, that is not works
<SchrodingersScat> hardcode the subtitles
<nox_42> I am trying to install ubuntu on a hard drive that has two partitions. During the install process, I can't select the partition I want to install ubuntu on. I can see the hard drive just not the two different partitions. Any thoughts?
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | rygel
<ubottu> rygel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<nox_42> SchrodingersScat, was that for me?
<SchrodingersScat> rygel: and sorry, don't know anything about rygel, but if there aren't subtitle options you may be forced to encode them to the video
<edd> hi all, I am trying to mount a external Macosx hdd ..getting this error --> http://pastie.org/10611309
<edd> can someone help please?
<SchrodingersScat> nox_42: nope, it was directed at the person. Are you partitions a proper filesystem like ext4 for example?
<edd> I need to access some important files from my macintosh drive
<edd> my macbook crashed, so I have switched now completely to using Ubuntu
<nox_42> Yeah, ext3.
<nox_42> And the disk is gpt
<edd> can someone help?
<TJ-> nox_42: which Ubuntu release are you trying to install, and is the install media for Desktop, Server, or something else?
<nox_42> One partition is ntfs and the other is ext3. It's the desktop version of 14.04.
<nox_42> In the installer, I can select the option to go to the advanced partition screen. At that time I can see the individual partitions.
<TJ-> nox_42: If you're using the 'Try Ubuntu' option you'll be able to open a terminal, if so, can you do "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ovrflw0x> how to install netbeans 8.1 on ubuntu 15.10
<TJ-> nox_42: Oh, well that is what we'd expect.
<OerHeks> edd, mount it readonly, as you need disabling journaling for read/write > mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdXY /path/to/mountpoint
<nitish> Is there any option to change color of folder?
<nox_42> Ok, so if I select the partition and click install, it won't erase the entire disk. It will just install on that one selected partition?
<zetheroo> Seems like the resolving of IP's and hostnames over the VPN connection drops in and out ....
<zetheroo> anyone any good with VPN issues?
<TJ-> nox_42: It's a long time since I used the 14.04 Ubiquity installer like that so I can't recall it precisely. Generally, the advanced/manual steps let you define which partition is assigned to each file-system. Usually it wants 2 partitions (1 for the root FS, 1 for swap). You could delete the existing ext3 partition and create 2 in its place to allow that.
<TJ-> zetheroo: resolving names would be a dnsmasq responsibility; but if IP addresses on the VPN link sometimes don't respond that sounds like a routing issue or connectivity issue
<hicoleri> I don't have my optimal resolution listed (1280x720) when I type in vbeinfo in the grub console. Hence, I can't get the resolution. What should I do?
<TJ-> !info libatk-wrapper-java vivid
<ubottu> libatk-wrapper-java (source: java-atk-wrapper): ATK implementation for Java using JNI. In component main, is optional. Version 0.30.5-1 (vivid), package size 29 kB, installed size 61 kB
<neogineeeer> hello
<neogineeeer> hello
<Lokie> I added a 2nd screen and have removed it, monitor settings only shows one, but the mouse pointer can still leave the boundaries of the screen
<Lokie> how can I fix that?
<R13ose> How do I allow people to listen and maybe watch the Skype call that I am doing within them being apart of this?
<MrElendig> R13ose: ms customer support can tell you
<neogineeeer> hi!
<neogineeeer> hi!
<Mr_Cyclops> neogineeeer, simply type your question, if anybody has the solution, he/she will help you ...
<neogineeeer> yeah :D
<R13ose> MrElendig: thanks
<kernelly> How can we contirbute to the project ?
<iOm> Uhm, I tried install Ubuntu 15 and Windows 10 (Dual Boot), It didn't worked for me
<iOm> I can just see Ubuntu (I fresh installed Windows now)
<iOm> could*
<zetheroo> TJ-: yeah, Ia m really getting nowhere with this ... since months now ...
<neogineerbot75> is there any part of the OS coded in java ?
<zetheroo> TJ-: any chance you could help me troubleshoot this?
<kernelly> oups
<EriC^^> iOm: windows doesn't show in grub?
<iOm> Nope.
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Player_> hi, i'm running ubuntu 14.04.3 and i'm trying to extend the desktop between my two monitors.  monitor 1 works and displays fine, monitor 2 however only displays tty prompts exclusively.  i'm sure this is because i have the 2nd monitor plugged into my motherboard's integrated graphics, which works fine in windows
<Player_> anyway to make that work here?  do i need to manually add the integrated video and monitor to the xorg.conf?
<R13ose> MrElendig: The Skype support didn't help me at all.
<Player_> anybody know how to set xorg to extend 2 displays on different display adapters..?
<Player_> or if that's even possible...?
<OerHeks> R13ose, there is a skype recorder http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/automatically-record-skype-calls-linux-skype-call-recorder.html
<TJ-> Player_: you'll need separate X sessions for each
<Player_> TJ-, could you point me in the direction of configuring that?
<TJ-> Player_: sorry, for "X Sessions" I meant "X Screens". "man xorg.conf" and see the "SCREEN SECTION". You'll also need DEVICE sections for each GPU.
<Player_> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> Player_: possibly a bit Over-The-Top for you but here's mine: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/xorg.XPS-NVS420-6monitor.conf
<Player_> TJ-, that might help, i have my 2nd monitor plugged into my motherboard's integrated graphics
<Player_> been awhile since i've really used linux, forgot how not straightforward everything is
<Player_> as in, not entirely sure what data to put in the xorg.conf for my display and adapter sections
<TJ-> Player_: This is assuming the system isn't Optimus - both GPUs are discrete
<Player_> TJ-, if by that you mean both independantly display stuff then yes
<finetundra_____> Hey folks, anyone here know how I can use a NETGEAR MA101 wireless adapter?
<TJ-> Player_: yes. Optimus is this hybrid power-saving technology where the low-power GPU does the easy stuff and the high-power takes over when there's more to do
<Player_> TJ-, ye, 1 of them outputs to the other, which isn't the case here
<R13ose> OerHeks: thanks but I am looking for a way to live stream this
<motaka2> TJ-: Are you there?
<motaka2> ioria: Are you there?
<TJ-> motaka2: no, I'm here
<motaka2> TJ-: :)
<ioria> motaka2, me too... how are you doing ?
<Player_> TJ-, would you mind helping me determine what the sections should be, and where?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13713387/
<motaka2> TJ-, ioria:  I am fine. but not with ubuntu. My live dvd ended to ????? dialog box, I burned another on USB flash and again ????? dialig box
<ioria> motaka2, how did you do the usb ?
<motaka2> I downloaded 14.0.3 i386 from the site and I burned it using a program ubuntu.com suggested to the usb flash
 * OerHeks wonders if motaka2 has checked the iso with md5sum by now
<BluesKaj> how many weeks has it been ?
<ioria> motaka2, yep, if something goes wrong, the first thing to be is to check the iso... you can do it also from the live 2check disk integrity" ... or some
<motaka2> ioria: should I do what OerHeks says considering both the live DVD i bought from the store and the usb drive I burned my slf from the site had this error?
<ioria> *do
<ioria> motaka2, boot the iso, and choose "check disk integrity"
<motaka2> ioria: wait ...
<ovrflw0x> netbeans is getting stuck at "Loading Modules" Why!?
<ovrflw0x> it is not starting
<ovrflw0x> ubuntu 15.10
<OerHeks> and knowing you have an UEFI machine, maybe 32 bit is not the right solution
<motaka2> ioria: from where I can check that ?
<ioria> motaka2, from the main menu...
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ioria> motaka2, you don't get it ?
<ioria> motaka2, i mean, the 'main menu' ?
<motaka2> ioria: I have set the PC to boot with usb and the menu does not show me check disk integrity"
<ioria> motaka2, ok, try with md5sum
<TJ-> Player_: you'll need to add another "Device" section for the other GPU, and add a "Screen" section that uses that device. Also, I'm not sure how well the nvidia driver will 'play' with the Intel driver in this scenario.
<motaka2> ioria: could you please give me the link ?
<TJ-> ioria: motaka2 isn't that a sign the ISO booted in UEFI mode - it comes to a GRUB menu, not the {iso,sys}linux ?
<ioria> motaka2, OerHeks gave it to you ... but is md5sum file.iso
<TJ-> ioria: motaka2 however, that would not make sense for the 14.04 i386 image since I'm pretty sure only the amd64 ISOs have UEFI boot options
<aal> I've been tring to change my cursor theme in ubuntu 15.10 for hours. Haven't been able to do so yet. Can someone help me out, please?
<OerHeks> TJ- +1
<ioria> TJ- okey...
<OerHeks> aal, did you try logout/login to let the theme take effect?
<ioria> TJ- how do you know he booted with  uefi option ? sorry
<TJ-> ioria: I don't, but if I recall correctly when the ISOs boot in EFI mode, they use GRUB, and the boot menu (if I recall correctly) doesn't offer a 'check image' option
<aal> OerHeks: yes. I'm not sure if I'm doing the right things though.  I've saved the cursor theme to /usr/share/icons and then changed /usr/share/icons/defaul/index.theme to use the new cursor theme. Is this all that's required or am I missing something?
<TJ-> ioria: but if this is i386 UEFI doesn't apply so far as I recall
<motaka2> TJ ioria so I should detach the usb and attach it to my laptop and check md5?
<ioria> TJ- ok.... motaka2   are you dual-booting ?
<motaka2> ioria: What is dual boot?
<aal> OerHeks: It gets changed in only in some places
<SchrodingersScat> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ioria> motaka2, ubuntu is the only os on your pc ?
<ioria> os= operative system
<k1l_> motaka2: dualboot means you have ubuntu and another OS on your system.
<motaka2> ioria: no previously when booting I could see win too, but now I just see ubuntu options
<ioria> motaka2, so you have windows on your machine ( let it go that now you're not seeing it)
<motaka2> ioria: Yes
<ioria> motaka2, and you can boot ubuntu ?
<ioria> motaka2, not from the live usb... from your installation ?
<motaka2> ioria: what do you mean ?
<k1l_> motaka2: did you chose "use all disk" when installing ubuntu?
<motaka2> k1l_: Yes I think so
<ioria> motaka2, can you login in your ubuntu installation ?
<OerHeks> maybe fastboot is still enabled in windows..
<k1l_> motaka2: ok, so you are in your ubuntu on that laptop now?
<motaka2> ioria: Have you forgotten ? I cant see the login page
<ioria> motaka2, np, you can open a console
<motaka2> k1l_: no, my laptop just has win
<motaka2> ioria: if I use text  mode I can login
<ioria> motaka2,   ctrl+alt+f1  or (f2)
<ioria> motaka2,   login then
<k1l_> motaka2: what? you just said you installed ubuntu on it?!?
<motaka2> k1l_: no I tried to do that
<TJ-> k1l_: no, the installer, in GUI mode, is showing ????? instead of text in some dialogs.
<ioria> motaka2,   when you 'll be in, we'll ask for some commands
<motaka2> ioria: ok then I will change the boot to harddisk from usb and I will eneter text mode
<k1l_> ok, seems i am missing a lot of context here. better let ioria clear the situation
<TJ-> motaka2: ooo! are you selecting Persian/Iranian language at start-up?
<k1l_> TJ-: that might be because of his language settings.
<ioria> ohhh
<k1l_> TJ-: should use plain english on the first choice of language.
<TJ-> k1l_: yeah... lets hear the answer :)
<ioria> motaka2,  see k1l_  comment ^
<motaka2> TJ-: no U dont
<k1l_> but i still dont understand what he got installed now. because he is saying he got windows and ubuntu installed and then says he got only windows installed.
<motaka2> TJ-: no I dont
<TJ-> motaka2: You're using English as the installation language?
<motaka2> TJ-: Yes
<ioria> motaka2,  are you in ?
<motaka2> ioria: not yet
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, go back to ioria's steps.
<todd_> I am wanting to create a simple bifold booklet and have tried to use libreoffice but I do not seem to be able to get it work corrrectly for the print, any suggestions???
<TJ-> k1l_: I think the misunderstanding is that motaka2 is trying to install to the HDD to achieve a dual-boot, but this installer GUI issue is causing problems.
<Exagone313> Hi, when a vulnerability is found on a later version of software that is used in an ubuntu package, is it fixed, and by who? Because if the main project fixed the vulnerability in a new version, what is the politic about this? Thanks for your help.
<TJ-> motaka2: are you able to upload photographs to an image-sharing web-site? If so, if/when you hit one of these ???? dialogs can you capture a photo, upload and share it with us?
<TJ-> !security | Exagone313
<ubottu> Exagone313: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<motaka2> ioria: It doesnt boot as before I dont see grub
<Exagone313> TJ-: kidding?
<Exagone313> ok happy helping
<k1l_> Exagone313: the "old" version will be patched by the security team. see ubuntu.com/usn
<ioria> motaka2,  wait a bit and see what happens
<Exagone313> ok thanks
<TJ-> Exagone313: oh, that link doesn't have what I expected
<Exagone313> ok sorry for my reaction
<motaka2> ioria: ok
<k1l_> !usn
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<sudomarize> How do i pipe the output of "sudo openssl passwd -1" into a file?
<SchrodingersScat> sudomarize: >> file ?
<TJ-> Exagone313: this is better: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Official%20Support
<sudomarize> SchrodingersScat: thanks
<kthuno> hey - need some helping with clearing out iptables from an amazon instance
<motaka3> ioria: I was disconnected, should I  still wait ?
<ioria> motaka2,  if it does not start at all, you need to re-do the live usb ...
<motaka3> ioria: I changed the boot from usb to harddrive
<kthuno> I have attached the volume to a different instance but I dont know what to do to remove iptables as it rejects all connections
<ioria> motaka2,  still nothing ?
<ioria> motaka2,  still nothing ?
<TJ-> kthuno: isn't that an AWS issue?
<motaka2> ioria: with boot on hard drive just a blinking page
<tkeller> Mat I ask a kinda "newb" qustion
<ioria> motaka2,  ok, do you have another pc ?
<kthuno> TJ-: not really - as it was me installing iptables and configured it wrong
<motaka2> ioria: my laptop
<kthuno> TJ-: when I rebooted the server I was unable to login with ssh
<ioria> motaka2,  with windows ?
<motaka2> ioria: Yes
<ioria> motaka2,  ok,  on it, download Lubuntu 15.10 go to www.pendrivelinux.com/ , plug your usb and do a new one
<motaka2> ioria: :|
<kthuno> TJ-: how do disable the iptables/ufw service from running at boot time - you know that?
<TJ-> kthuno: but I thought AWS has a per-instance security policy which controls external access, before anything reaches the guest? use "iptables -nvL" and/or "ip6tables -nvL" to check the current netfilters rules
<motaka2> TJ-: help!!!
<ioria> motaka2,  Lubuntu is tiny, it'll take you few minutes
<TJ-> ioria: be aware motaka2 has a slow and unreliable connection, and has downloaded images several times, always hitting this issue. I believe it's a system related issue.
<OerHeks> still not tried to check the iso with md5sum, motaka2 ?
<kthuno> TJ-: it does... but my mail server kept getting hammered by someone trying to login - AWS security group does not allow for reject policies - only allow
<kthuno> TJ-: so I thought iptables could help... but I locked myself out instead
<tkeller> I have a system sitting here with 2(two) identical Seagate 3TB drives.   Is there any point nessing with things to set that up as a RAID array?   ( iof 6TB) total capaxirty
<ioria> motaka2,  if your usb is not working, and your system does not start ... how can we do something ?
<TJ-> kthuno: so are you saying the problem instance file-system image isn't running its actually mounted on another running instance?
<kthuno> TJ-: excactly
<motaka2> ioria: the try ubuntu without installation works, does that help ?
<TJ-> tkeller: I'd be more inclined to configure those as a RAID-1 mirror
<kthuno> TJ-: So I have to remove iptables stuff manually
<ioria> motaka2,  i'd say ... yes
<ioria> motaka2,  start it
<TJ-> kthuno: Ahhhh! sorry, your initial description didn't make that obvious to me :)
<motaka2> ok, you want me to run that from usb or live dvd ?
<TJ-> kthuno: how did you apply the rules that locked you out - using UFW exclusively?
<ioria> motaka2,  it's the same,   the one that works .
<kthuno> TJ-: actually using webmin :-/
<motaka2> ioria: this time I will go for the DVD
<tkeller> a rAID 10 -  mirror? for speed and reliabilirty
<kthuno> TJ-: I created a DROP rule manually and the used webmin to apply and save
<TJ-> tkeller: no, RAID-1 if there's 2 drives. RAID 1+0 if there's 4 drives
<TJ-> kthuno: OK, so that means there's probably an entry in /etc/network/interfaces that is doing a post-up iptables-restore
<ioria> TJ- right, very unreliable connection  ...
<kthuno> TJ-: yup - can that be commented out?
<TJ-> kthuno: Yes
<tkeller> ah......thanks, TJ.   Bt the WAY THOSE AR ME REAL INITIALS, I went by TJ for about 13 years
<johndoe__> Hi, I think I read about the possibility to know power consumption on desktop with new hardware (haswell+), mainly because they already internally compute it for settings like automatic power limits. However, I don't remember which too allows that (best would be to read a text file without needing root, I would like to add this in a conky). I know i7z can do it, but I think there are kernel tools to provide it now.
<TJ-> kthuno: or you can simply go to the file it is 'restoring' and edit that so you have a rule in it allowing your IP to connect over SSH
<kthuno> TJ-: cool... lemme try reattaching and see if that will work
<motaka2> TJ-: When I put the dvd inside sometimes the dvd drives opens up suddenly, is that a bad sign ?
<kthuno> TJ-: actually the content of the file is empty - I tried rebooting with that and that didnt make a difference
<TJ-> kthuno: e.g. "-A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp -s A.B.C.D --dport 22 -j ACCEPT" (where A.B.C.D are you current local public IPv4 )
<TJ-> kthuno: what is the default POLICY on the INPUT chain in that file? or is it totally empty?
<TJ-> kthuno: a policy entry would be like ":INPUT DROP [0:0]"
<kthuno> TJ-: its totally empty
<ZAKhan> how do i add a directory to the path permanatly .. i have tried different ways but none works
<TJ-> kthuno: OK, so something else is applying the rules then, if that file is empty
<kthuno> TJ-: webmin perhaps?
<TJ-> kthuno: are you able to pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces file of the problem instance?
<k1l_> uh, webmin :(
<kthuno> TJ-: sure... hang on
<Yekalb> Hello, I'm having a slight networking issue between two interfaces, I have a webserver and traffic is coming in but not being sent back: http://imgur.com/a/JcRIW Any ideas?
<TJ-> kthuno: no, as you said webmin, that's why I said to check the 'interfaces' file for the post-up iptables-restore ... line; that's how it (and other solutions) handle basic netfilters rules
<k1l_> kthuno: you are using webmin? that is known to mess with config files and other stuff and making a system broken
<TJ-> k1l_: that's SO not true, that factoid in ubottu has been plain wrong since at least 2007!
<kthuno> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/51Trgj28
<k1l_> TJ-: that is the reason it got kicked out of debian and ubuntu.
<TJ-> k1l_: Yes, in 2005
<motaka2> ioria: I can see the try without installation desktop
<kthuno> k1l_: its been working fine until my newbie approach to iptables
<ioria> motaka2,  ok, open a terminal
<motaka2> ioria: It is opened
<ioria> motaka2,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TJ-> kthuno: OK, you've got a "source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*.cfg" which may be reading additional files, although that ought not to be in the "iface lo" stanza, but on its own at the start of a line :)
<jeffy_poo> hello room hopfully someone will have a good answer for me.  when i remove an application i just use sudo apt-get remove <appname> is there a way to fully remove the config files, dependencies, and leftovers of the application?
<jeffy_poo> thanks
<kthuno> TJ-: I have checked out all the reference to the *.cfg files, and none have references to iptables
<Exagone313> jeffy_poo: apt-get purge package instead of remove, then apt-get autoremove
<TJ-> kthuno: what files are in /etc/network/interfaces.d/ ? maybe one of those has an additional iptables-restore entry?
<kthuno> TJ-: let me check again
<motaka2> ioria: E: unable  to fetch some archieves
<k1l_> jeffy_poo: apt-get purge package. that will remove all the stuff that was created on install.
<johndoe__> jeffy_poo, --purge ?
<TJ-> kthuno: OK, good. Then it must be the UFX service when it starts, not webmin's iptables entry
<jeffy_poo> thank you i will try that
<Yekalb> Hello, I'm having a slight networking issue between two interfaces, I have a webserver and traffic is coming in on eth1 but not being sent back on eth0: http://imgur.com/a/JcRIW Any ideas?
<TJ-> kthuno: which ubuntu release is it, 14.04 ?
<kthuno> TJ-: only one file - eth0.cfg - and no refs to iptables
<ioria> motaka2,  but do you have connectivity ?
<kthuno> TJ-: yes
<k1l_> jeffy_poo: but you still need to remove the stuff that the program did create on its first install. most times thats in the users home dir. in .programname
<motaka2> ioria: How to check ?
<ioria> motaka2,  ping www.google.com
<TJ-> kthuno: OK, what's the mountpoint of the 'broken' instance file-system ?
<Exagone313> ping an ip not a host
<ioria> we need resolv...
<motaka2> ioria: unknown host name
<ioria> motaka2,  open firefox
<kthuno> TJ-: mounted it on /mnt/temp
<Exagone313> ping 8.8.8.8 for example
<motaka2> ioria:
<motaka2> ok
<motaka2> ioria: now I have
<TJ-> kthuno: OK, so "echo manual > /mnt/temp/etc/init/ufw.override"  will disable UFW from autostarting
<ioria> motaka2,  what you have ?
<motaka2> ioria: google page
<motaka2> I installed pastebinit too
<ioria> motaka2,  ok, sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13715109/
<kthuno> TJ-: cool - let me try then
<ub_ubuntu> at times 15.10 doesnt shut down properly
<ZAKhan> can someone please tell me how to add a directory to the path .. system wide?
<johndoe__> Where can I find the power consumption in a skylake desktop CPU? (which file)
<ioria> motaka2,  and what you had before on that disk ?
<motaka2> ioria: an ubuntu 12.04 and a windows. the windows was not working. I dont need anything.
<Yekalb> Hello, I'm having a slight networking issue between two interfaces, I have a webserver and traffic is coming in on eth1 but not being sent back on eth0: http://imgur.com/a/JcRIW Any ideas?
<nolsen> Will ubuntu run smoothly on a 1.80Ghz quad-core processor?
<ioria> motaka2,  you have nothing that i understand on that disk....
<TJ-> ioria: The Maxtor 6Y080M0 was transferred from another PC. That original PC had a nvidia fakeRAID controller and the disk has that metadata on it. This PC doesn't have such a controller, but was correctly booting via the fakeRAID view
<motaka2> ioria: sorry I dont get you
<kthuno> TJ-: same problem - all ports seem to DROP connections
<TJ-> ioria: TLDR: ignore the parted errors
<ioria> TJ- oh... ok
<ioria> motaka2,  cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal     and paste here the resulting line
<TJ-> ioria: the Linux install on the disk was originally 12.04. motaka2 attempted a release-upgrade to 14.04. That broke after 150~ packages were installed. We tried to figure out a way to either continue to 14.04 fulle, or back to 12.04, but neither were viable. We recommended a clean install instead.
<TJ-> ioria: which is where it seems motaka2 is now stuck since the installer GUI is displaying strange characters
<ioria> TJ- right
<johndoe__> nolsen, Seems way enough to me.
<TJ-> kthuno: is there no way to make a console connection to the instance in AWS?
<motaka2> ioria: MemTotal 3101496
<trumpler> Hi guys.  I had kept my personal files inside /root so that no one else can view . but when I try copying it to a pendrive I have permission erro. I can copy via terminal but not on guu.
<EriC^^> trumpler: gksu nautilus /root , in the terminal
<johndoe__> nolsen, The OS is not really what require processor power, this is the softwares you will run on it.
<TJ-> motaka2: can you do "pastebinit <( cat /etc/issue; uname -a; cat /proc/cmdline )"
<motaka2> TJ-:  is there a way for putty connection ?
<kthuno> TJ-: no but I just noticed something else entirely... my instance changed ip-adress :-/
<ioria> motaka2,  why do need putty ?
<kthuno> TJ-: I am moron
<TJ-> motaka2: from the Vista PC to this installer live boot you mean?
<TJ-> kthuno: doh!
<motaka2> TJ-: Yes
<kthuno> TJ-: yeah doh! - never thought of this... but I guess the instance is dhcp and when I did a stop/start it might have changed ip
<TJ-> ioria: when the problems happened previously we configured the Windows Vista PC to use PuTTY so that motaka2 had easier terminal control if the target was being rebooted repeatedly
<kthuno> TJ-: sorry for the mess! I have a running SSH session now
<TJ-> kthuno: that'll teach you to check the obvious first :D
<ioria> motaka2,  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<jtdesigns01> hey guys, would it be possible for me to forward ports 2300-2400 *through* my DMZed ubuntu server to another machine on my network?
<kthuno> TJ-: thanks for helping out... now I just need to familiarize myself with iptables :-)
<kthuno> TJ-: and also checking the obvious first :-)
<kthuno> TJ-: thanks again!
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13715600
<TJ-> jtdesigns01: yes, using masquerading or forwarding
<zykotick9> ioria: cat abuse ;)  "grep model /proc/cpuinfo"
<ioria> zykotick9, i know...
<jtdesigns01> how?
<TJ-> motaka2: thanks, that helps us know exactly what is running. ioria processor = 'athlon'
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13715660
<ioria> TJ-  but which one ? a lot of athlon
<TJ-> ioria: good point :)
<ioria> motaka2,  for me, you need to blank out that disk.... sorry !
<manornk> When I create cronjob, it just can't execute. Why is that?
<manornk> I created basic notify-send and it can't work
<ioria> motaka2,  and with your good hw, you'll need a bigger disk
<TJ-> motaka2: if you switch to the GUI now will you see the corrupted GUI dialogs? If so, are you able to take a photo and upload it somewhere we can see it?
<Paradisee> hello guys, my os doesn't detect the second monitor... http://paste.ubuntu.com/13715732/
<jtdesigns01> TJ-: how would i forward it?
<ioria> motaka2,  this last one , please    sudo dmidecode -t 2 | pastebinit
<flux242> hi, ive switched to ubu 15.10 have some strange problem that my usb drives are mounted to slow. Here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/EzqhCad2
<flux242> it takes 11 seconds to mount a usb flash drive
<flux242> is it normal with systemd or something isn't well configured (missing) on my side?
<sallu> hi all
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<sallu> i use rufus for making bootable ubuntu
<sallu> but this i see this while making bootable ubuntu in usb >> this image only uses Syslinux 6.03/20150813 but this application only includes the installation files for syslinux 6.03/2014-10-06.
<OerHeks> flux242, on chrome os ?
<TJ-> flux242: it looks like udisks takes its time to do the mount, or else doesn't get the notification of the device add immediately
<sallu> As new versions of Syslinux are not compatible with one another, and it wouldn't be possible for rufus to incluse them all, two additional files must be download from the internet ('Idlinux.sys' and 'Idlinux.bss'):
<motaka2> Sorry I got disconnected
<ovrflw0x> netbeans is getting stuck at 'Loading modules" what to do?
<ioria> motaka2,  this last one , please    sudo dmidecode -t 2 | pastebinit
<flux242> OerHeks: no, that's ubuntu, i said that
<sallu> ovrflw0x, why you use netbeans :p
<k1l_> sallu: which OS is that?
<motaka2> ioria: I might have not seen some of your messages
<sallu> k1l_, its ubuntu 15.10
<ioria> motaka2,  this last one , please    sudo dmidecode -t 2 | pastebinit
<ovrflw0x> sallu, what to use then?
<k1l_> sallu: no the OS you run rufus
<sallu> k1l_, its windows 10 64 bit
<ovrflw0x> sallu, wtf to use if not netbeans?
<sallu> k1l_, i already made bootable usb of ubuntu 14 lts a week ago with rufus, it was successfull
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com//13716031
<ovrflw0x> sallu, ?
<flux242> TJ-: well, i could take a look what's going on on the dbus
<sallu> ovrflw0x, yeah the same . use eclipse , aptana studio
<k1l_> sallu: yes, the 15.10 uses newer packages
<johndoe__> sallu, if you goal is to have a usb stick running and rufus don't work well now, you may try "linux live usb creator"
<sallu> k1l_, what do you prefer for making usb bootable
<k1l_> sallu: "dd"
<k1l_> but that is a linux terminal command
<sallu> dd is linux command for extractions
<k1l_> no, not for extraction.
<sallu> here we use xcopy source and target
<k1l_> see "man dd" for what it does
<sallu> johndoe__, so you use linux live usb creator?
<ioria> motaka2, what ubuntu iso have you downloaded ?
<sallu> johndoe__, issue i am very much fond of rufus because it can make it bootable perfectly in uefi mode as well
<johndoe__> sallu, I used it to make my last live usb of ubuntu 15.10: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<k1l_> sallu: see if pendrivelinux works with 15.10
<motaka2> ioria: the file name is ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<johndoe__> sallu, it just says it has not yet parameters for 15.10 so it will use the ones from 15.04 and it works well for me.
<flux242> are pm-utils now obsolete with the systemd? because I see that pm hooks aren't called at all when I'm switching from plugged to battery
<TJ-> ioria: I've just booted the 14.04.3 i386 ISO in a VM guest, and it's asking me to for a Login - this is with a checked hash, so there could be something wrong with the image config
<ioria> motaka2, ^ TJ-
<sallu> johndoe__, in the last message you used word it, you mean live usb creator
<motaka2> ioria, TJ-: I dont understand these things
<johndoe__> sallu, It works also in UEFI (both modes in fact, it is sometimes required to play a bit with bios parameters to boot in the correct mode). UEFI mode is however a bit more root than the legacy one (That help check which mode you are in)
<sallu> k1l_, yeah i made bootable usb drive from rufus, let see
<ioria> motaka2, do you have an icon on Desktop "install Ubuntu" ?
<motaka2> ioria: Yes
<ioria> motaka2, so... try to install ...
<sallu> johndoe__, the only option left is uefi here because windows 10 is already installed in the same pc with uefi native
<sallu> not hybrid
<motaka2> ioria: What would be the difference?
<ioria> motaka2, idk
<johndoe__> sallu, I had the same issue, also needed both UEFI
<sallu> johndoe__, so you didn't used rufus ?
<motaka2> ioria: should I check download updates while installing
<motaka2> ?
<johndoe__> sallu, "<sallu> johndoe__, in the last message you used word it, you mean live usb creator" I did not understood. "word"?
<k1l_> sallu: try pendrivelinux.
<k1l_> sallu: sorry, meant "unetbootin"
<sallu> johndoe__, i installed ubuntu 14 lts last week along side windows 10 as dual boot in uefi mode
<johndoe__> sallu, I did not knew about rufus's existence before today.
<sallu> k1l_, yeah unetbootin is old , i know that
<TJ-> ioria: motaka2 I managed to kill my GUI session accidentially, so will be AWOL (in a tty now) whilst I sort it out
<sallu> johndoe__, lol, many users are fan of rufus everywhere
<ioria> motaka2, no, well'do after
<motaka2> TJ-: I dont even understand a single word of that
<motaka2> ioria:  pressed on continu
<ioria> TJ- ^_^
<johndoe__> sallu, I'll have to check it so ;)
<ioria> motaka2, yep
<sallu> johndoe__, ubuntu 14.0..LTS installed but i get only windows prebooted when i switch on pc, i can run ubuntu by pressing f9 and then choose ubuntu from there
<motaka2> ioria: should check earase disk and install ubuntu ?
<ioria> motaka2, yes
<motaka2> ioria: I clicked install now
<ioria> motaka2, ok
<sallu> johndoe__, i got solution that i have to manually give the boot path of ubuntu in BIOS option of  "Customized boot" feature.. that will do the job
<johndoe__> sallu, so grub did not install the way you wanted?
<motaka2> ioria: And I see that ????? dialog. do you want me to upload that ?
<ioria> motaka2, yes
<sallu> johndoe__, no , grub didn't do as i wanted
<k1l_> ioria: iirc he didnt want to erase the windwos
<ioria> k1l_, i think he has no windows
<k1l_> ioria: thats what i was confused about, too. but he didnt give a straight answer to that
<ioria> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13715109/
<sallu> johndoe__, may be because HP hard coded the boot path to something different for their newer pcs, i no longer wonder why these companies don't follow casually the criteria
<ioria> k1l_, right
<sallu> johndoe__, so you ready to experience with me this newer method of installing ubuntu 15.10
<johndoe__> sallu, For my last install I have distinct hard drives for the OS, So I installed Windows with it's loader on one, changed the bios boot option and install Ubuntu in the second paying attention to install grub where I needed it.
<sallu> johndoe__, i am about to install ubuntu 15.10 in few minutes lolx
<sallu> johndoe__, you used uefi native ?
<motaka2> ioria: Waiting to upload
<ioria> motaka2, ok
<johndoe__> sallu, I guess
<k1l_> ioria: ah yes, from last weeks i recall that it was a hell of a mess anyways
<ioria> k1l_,  é_é
<sallu> johndoe__, when i bought Hp probook 450 g2 laptop, i formatted the whole hardisk with new partition table GPT .. and then made 3 partitions for windows and 3 for linux, first i installed windows 10 in uefi
<motaka2> ioria: still waiting ...
<ioria> motaka2, btw,  if you can select 'try ubuntu' it means  that you get the Main Menu... so you can check the Disk Integrity....
<sallu> johndoe__, and then i installed ubuntu , i always use rufus , in rufus i clearly have option for gpt and all that
<sallu> johndoe__, in uefi usb is always deteced in fat32 ... thats the criteria i know
<motaka2> ioria: how can Icheck it's integrity ?
<jak2000> hi
<TJ-> motaka2: do you get that ???? dialog when choosing "Try Ubuntu without installing" ?
<sallu> johndoe__, so i am ready to reboot and install ubuntu ......be ready. i will be log on to hex chat from ubuntu in 10 minutes i guess
<jak2000> bash question: http://pastie.org/10611810   <--- only generate 1 file (in dbs.txt i have 6 lines with valid Dbnames) the file generated(with last db is: "2015_12_05_13_57_32"  i want: db1_2015_12_05_13_57_32  and db2_2015_12_05_13_57_32 and so on...  wich is wrong in my script?
<ioria> motaka2, as i said, from the Main menu ... right after it boots
<motaka2> TJ-: no, I get that when trying to install ubuntu
<ioria> TJ-  he's uploading the screen
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, I'm trying to reproduce the issue here. So, from boot do you press any key when the small keyboard icon is displayed at the bottom-center of the monitor?
<motaka2> TJ-: Yeah
<TJ-> motaka2: so you then select a language? Is that English?
<motaka2> TJ-: Yes
<ioria> motaka2, the installation is in progress ?
<jak2000> TJ- any advice?
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, so then you get a text menu with 5 entries, and a series of Fx hot-key tips along the bottom of the monitor
<motaka2> ioria, TJ-: https://www.dropbox.com/s/tliqlibtlu72n22/IMG_20151205_223000.jpg?dl=0
<motaka2> TJ-: Yes
<motaka2> ioria: Yes
<ioria> motaka2, good, go ahead
<TJ-> motaka2: just as a note for you. That's the menu where you can check the image using the "Check disc for defects" option
<k1l_> motaka2: seems like it cant handle your location settings for iran. (maybe trying to display in local language there and missing the compatibility)
<motaka2> TJ-: ok lemme restart so I can get rid of the try ubuntu without install desktop
<ioria> motaka2, no,...
<motaka2> ioria: so what should I do ?
<ioria> motaka2, do as you wish... but wait and see....
<TJ-> motaka2: no, that display you have is trying to use the Persian character set due to it detecting your locale, but it seems the ISO doesn't contain the correct files for that
<motaka2> :( i dont get you
<motaka2> TJ-: both the live DVD and USB have the same proble? while I bought the live DVD
<ioria> motaka2, maybe is something you can fix later..
<motaka2> ioria: I am going crazy
<ioria> ^_^
<TJ-> motaka2: Yes, I'd expect that if the ISO images don't have the language support. I'm trying to reproduce that here, now. I'd suggest you click OK then change your location to the United Kingdom for now, then change it back to Iran once the system is installed and booted.
<motaka2> ioria: I ran check for disk defects
<ioria> motaka2, as you like
<motaka2> TJ-: changing the location doesnt work as soon as I press ok on ??????? i return back to the previous page
<TJ-> motaka2: really?! OK, then what you need to do I think is start the installer in the "Try Ubuntu ..." mode so you can 'fake' the location before the installer starts. The system is guessing Iran from either the hardware clock setting, or by querying the network. It might actually work if you leave the network disconnected until after that step :)
<motaka2> ioria: Check finished no errors found
<ioria> motaka2, good
<motaka2> TJ-: It gave me the same error with network disconnected
<ioria> motaka2, that's weird
<ioria> motaka2, how can it know where you are ?
<ioria> motaka2, keyboard settind maybe ?
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, so it is guessing the location from the timezone or local time
<ioria> nope
<TJ-> ioria: it's an intriguing question
<ioria> TJ- call MI6
<motaka2> TJ-, ioria: should I now go to try ubuntu without installation again ?
<TJ-> no such organisation :) It's the Secret Service... and my guess is they won't tell :p
<ioria> motaka2, yep, why not ?
<motaka2> ioria: ok
<ioria> TJ-  i'll check that.... :)
<TJ-> ioria: I've got a UK keyboard, but (after dismissing the splash screen) I see the "Install" mode running "Generating locales  .. en_US.UTF-8"
<ioria> TJ-  it's default, i think
<TJ-> motaka2: what's your Iranian 2-letter language code? I can try it in the VM
<motaka2> TJ-: I think it is FA
<TJ-> motaka2: that's the one... Farsi!
<motaka2> TJ-: Yupe
<ioria> motaka2, install all in en_US , including Zone .. (except the keyboard)  we'll change that later
<motaka2> TJ-, ioria: I dont see the desktop but just a cursor,
<motaka2> ioria: it doesnt ask me
<ioria> motaka2, it was working before ....
<motaka2> ioria: Yes
<ioria> motaka2, i told you to not stop... :þ
<motaka2> ioria: :)
<ioria> motaka2, you need to reboot
<ioria> motaka2, wait a bit, maybe
<TJ-> ioria: that's correct; it doesn't ask, aside from the language. And I can't find a persion keyboard package, only the language (translation) pack
<motaka2> ioria: I reboted, but tried install ubuntu this time
<ioria> TJ- no persian keyboard package ?
<ioria> motaka2, 'try without install'
<motaka2> ioria: ok
<motaka2> I reboot
<motaka2> TJ-, ioria: I disconnected the internet and in Where are you page it shows me newyourk and I have not selected anything other than english anywhere and again I see ?????? dialog box
<ioria> motaka2, keyboard ? how did you set it ?
<motaka2> ioria: english
<ioria> motaka2, ok, go ahead
<motaka2> ioria: to where?
<ioria> motaka2, install
<motaka2> ioria: I cant it return back to the previous oage
<motaka2> ioria: dont you read what I am typing
<ioria> motaka2, which page ?
<akik> it's strange that the ubuntu install asks for the keyboard during install but it sets the locale according to those settings too. i prefer en_US and i get fi_FI
<motaka2> ioria: the page I sent you the image
<MonkeyDust> akik  yes, i had that too, had to set it manually after install
<ioria> motaka2, click ok ?
<motaka2> ioria: by the time I click ok I get one step back to earse disk and install ubuntu and then this happens like a loop
<Anthaas> Hi guys, I downloaded php7, ran make and make install on it.
<Anthaas> I have deleted the original folder / download like a plum, how can I remove php7 from my system completely?
<ioria> motaka2, you said before that the installation was in progress.. until you stopped
<motaka2> ioria: no, maybe I had misunderstood
<ioria> motaka2, so you're stuck at that step ?
<akik> Anthaas: you can find out the list of files if you recompile php7 and use checkinstall after that
<motaka2> ioria: now I am on the desktop of use without install
<motaka2> ioria: Yes I am
<Anthaas> akik checkinstall?
<akik> Anthaas: it is used to make different kinds of installation packages
<motaka2> TJ-: What do you think ?
<motaka2> Should I kill myself?
<Anthaas> akik command not found
<ioria> motaka2, open a console
<ioria> motaka2, ctrl+alt+f1 or f2
<motaka2> ioria: opened
<ioria> motaka2, what you see
<ioria> ?
<akik> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-4ubuntu1 (wily), package size 114 kB, installed size 501 kB
<motaka2> ioria: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<akik> Anthaas: there seems to be a package for it
<ioria> motaka2, i never had that kind of ????? message ....
<motaka2> ioria: I know
<TJ-> motaka2: I'm still trying to reproduce it in a virtual machine. Only just found and installed in the correct location a keymap file for FA layout. Which makes me ask: what keyboard layout does the keyboard on that PC have? Is it Persian/FA or English ?
<user1> k
<ioria> TJ-  he selected English Keyboard
<akik> Anthaas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<motaka2> ioria, TJ-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455511/dual-boot-ubuntu-14-04-and-windows-7-on-fakeraid-installation-error-question-m
<ioria> motaka2, you erased your disk ...
<motaka2> TJ-: I dont get to keyboard page at all
<motaka2> ioria: So ?
<TJ-> motaka2: right, you just get the Language question don't you?
<motaka2> TJ-: I get to time zone
<TJ-> motaka2: what is the physical keyboard type connected to that PC though, is it English US or Persian ?
<motaka2> TJ-: I dont know, I could type both english and persian with it
<ioria> motaka2, did you do something in your bios ?
<TJ-> motaka2: the reason I ask is that the keyboards can sometimes be autodetected by querying them, and that is where the location info is likely being deduced from.
<TJ-> motaka2: however, your Ask Ubuntu discovery is very interesting there
<TJ-> motaka2: I can create a similar config here and test that, but I have to do to dinner first.
<motaka2> ioria: Yes, to make it boot from USB, and then I returned back things, should I get back to bios ?
<motaka2> TJ-: Ok thanks
<ioria> motaka2, anything else ? raid option and stuff ?
<motaka2> ioria: do you want me to reset configs of bios to default ?
<TJ-> motaka2: as ioria has said, if you don't need to save anything off that /dev/sda, then blank the entire device to remove the fakeRAID metadata. It is at the end of the disk, I think we found it used 1 or 2 sectors at the end of the raw /dev/sda so with 'dd' that can be wiped out
<ioria> motaka2, reboot, try ubuntu without install, open a terminal and sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<motaka2> TJ-: how can I blank out the disk ?
<flanker65> ciai
<motaka2> ioria: wait ...
<flanker65> ciao
<jtdesigns01> hey guys, how would i forward ports 2300-2400 *through* my DMZed ubuntu server to another machine on my network?
<MonkeyDust> jtdesigns01  ##networking or #ubuntu-server
<jtdesigns01> MonkeyDust: ok thanks
<Thierry05> hi
<Hoca> hi
<balazs> Has anyone seen a weirdness where the console mode do not work with a certain video card ? I don't see anything during boot (not even the BIOS stuff), nor do I see the console when I hit CTRL-Alt-F1, but X works perfectly.
<balazs> Usually it's the other way around...
<remCon> Hello Ubuntu.  Is there a difference between Remote Desktop and Remote Login in Ubuntu?  Remote Login is what I want but can't find any info about it
<MonkeyDust> remCon  remote login can be ssh, via terminal, no GUI
<remCon> I have ssh working.  was hoping there was a way to gui connect thru it
<Thierry05> I've been looking all over the forums to try find a solution to my problem, but simply I have this usb 'microphone' device and I dont know how to set it to default so when I record something it will sue that instead
<vithrakh> balazs: Once, in 1998. :)
<motaka2> ioria, TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13718853
<MonkeyDust> remCon  what's the difference between GUI and desktop, to you?
<balazs> vithrakh: what was the reason back then ? :)
<ioria> motaka2, didn't you erase the disk ?
<remCon> I dont' want to be visible to someone using the client computer
<ioria> motaka2, it's like before
<remCon> sorry, server
<vithrakh> balazs: It was partially dislodged, and would only display black color or random ASCII characters for anything in text mode, but once the resolution was increased it rendered stuff fine. :P
<ioria> motaka2, that's not possible, as far as i know
<TJ-> motaka2: did you say earlier that the disk has Windows on it?
<Thierry05> I just tried to go on the sound settings but couldn't see a way to set a default input device
<motaka2> TJ-: Yes
<ioria> motaka2, open gparted or install it
<motaka2> TJ-, ioria: How can I blank out the disk ?
<grnadaUsa> I got a problem with running "apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade and then a reboot" when I do this in 14.04 LTS it breaks my network settings and I have to plug my ethernet cord into my second nic to get back online... The only problem is i got about 100 of these servers that I need to update and I need them to survive the update without having to keep fixing the settings. Apparently before the update it switches network
<grnadaUsa> settings from em1 to em2 and em2 to em1. any ideas?
<ioria> motaka2, open gparted or install it
<TJ-> motaka2: hang on, something isn't making sense here
<motaka2> ioria: how to open that ?
<ioria> motaka2, supeKey (windows key) an type gparted
<TJ-> motaka2: From what I remember of last week's work on this, the only OS on the disk was Ubuntu 12.04. Since then, have you wiped that original Ubuntu 12.04 with a fresh Windows installation?
<motaka2> ioria: the desktop is gone
<motaka2> TJ-: no
<ioria> motaka2, in terminal type gparted
<ioria> motaka2, in terminal type sudo gparted
<motaka2> ioria: I just see black page now
<ioria> motaka2, are you serious ?
<motaka2> ioria: ofcourse
<motaka2> ioria: I rebooted
<TJ-> motaka2: ioria isn't the current shell in a separate VT tty, not a GUI terminal ?
<ioria> TJ-  he should be in gui, now
<motaka2> I will kill myself, my laptop is so slow
<TJ-> motaka2: earlier today you said there is/was Windows on this PC
<motaka2> TJ-: Yes there was
<TJ-> motaka2: when 'was' that - when Ubuntu 12.04 was still booting correctly?
<TJ-> motaka2: because right now there doesn't look to be any space for a Windows install unless its in /dev/sda1, which is where I thought the broken Ubuntu 12.04/14.04 install is
<motaka2> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> motaka2: Has the GUI painted the gparted display yet?
<motaka2> TJ-: cause once I tried something else when installing. maybe that has earased everythoing
<motaka2> TJ-: booting ...
<TJ-> motaka2: ahhhh! OK, I just want to be sure we're not going to wipe out a Windows installation you expect to be there
<TJ-> motaka2: I know, it can be slow, it is slow in the VM guest here too at times
<motaka2> TJ-: I dont want that windows or anything elese on this hard drive
<suprkain> is there another way to access files on a separate windows computer besides samba?
<TJ-> motaka2: great. we can wipe the fakeRAID meta-data and the MBR and start fresh then
<motaka2> TJ ioriaI see the window of sudo gparted
<motaka2> you need a photo ?
<TJ-> motaka2: you've started the ISO in the "Truy Ubuntu ...2 mode?
<SchrodingersScat> suprkain: install a ubuntu vm and share the drive to the vm, install openssh-server/etc. on ubuntu vm
<TJ-> motaka2: you've started the ISO in the "Try Ubuntu ...! mode?
<motaka2> TJ-: I dont know that
<ioria> motaka2, you have more tyhen 3G and a 64bit dual core cpu.... should be a bolt ...
<TJ-> motaka2: are you running the installer from the DVD ?
<motaka2> TJ-: Yes
<TJ-> motaka2: that explains the slowness then
<motaka2> so how to blank out ?
<ioria> motaka2, what you see in gparted ?
<motaka2> ioria: uploading
<TJ-> motaka2: can you do "sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print | nc termbin.com 9999"  so we can get the sector numbers
<Guest7830> Any one have any luck getting MintPPC running on a PowerPC Mac Powerbook G4?
<MonkeyDust> Guest7830  mint and ppc are not supported here
<k1l_> !mint | neuropol
<ubottu> neuropol: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<neuropol> sonuds good, thanks.
<grnadaUsa> I got a problem with running "apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade and then a reboot" when I do this in 14.04 LTS it breaks my network settings and I have to plug my ethernet cord into my second nic to get back online... The only problem is i got about 100 of these servers that I need to update and I need them to survive the update without having to keep fixing the settings. Apparently before the update it switches network
<grnadaUsa> settings from em1 to em2 and em2 to em1. any ideas?
<grnadaUsa> I even went as far as doing
<grnadaUsa> export INTERFACE=em1
<grnadaUsa> export MATCHADDR="ip addr show $INTERFACE | grep ether | awk '{print $2}'"
<grnadaUsa>  /lib/udev/write_net_rules
<grnadaUsa> which will write /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<grnadaUsa> thinking that now the interface names are now persistent, i do the upgrade, and reboot but it doesnt come back up
<grnadaUsa> when i swap the cable to the other nic, sure enough it comes back up
<anew> i am trying to use xming on my windows to putty into 14.04 ubuntu but everytime is start a gui program i get an error
<ccadserver> oi galera?
<ioria> anew, display not set ?
<anew> X11Forwarding yes this is set... what do you mean display not set ?
<TJ-> grnadaUsa: are they using biosdevname then (em1 suggests it) ?
<ioria> anew, sometimes you need to export the display ... which is the exact error ?
<anew> Error: cannot open display: 127.0.0.1:10.0
<ioria> anew, right
<motaka2> ioria, TJ-: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ctxppdiagycmaww/IMG_20151205_235430.jpg?dl=0
<ioria> anew, export DISPLAY=ip:0.0
<anew> yeah i did that also
<anew> ip = 127.0.0.1 ?
<ioria> anew,no
<ioria> anew, the ip ubuntu machine
<anew> oh
<anew> let me do that
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, do "sudo apt-get install dmraid"
<ioria> anew, or the host one... idr
<motaka2> TJ-: done
<TJ-> motaka2: once that's done, do "sudo dmraid --erase_metadata /dev/sda"
<ioria> anew, i'd start it  with Xlauch , anyway
<anew> Error: cannot open display: ip:0.0
<motaka2> TJ-: option missing
<TJ-> motaka2: hang on let me check on a 14.04 system
<anew> ioria i used the ubuntu ip
<motaka2> TJ-: ok
<ioria> anew, try with the win ip machine
<anew> my home ip ?
<ioria> anew, try also ip:1.0
<TJ-> motaka2: try "sudo dmraid -E /dev/sda"
<motaka2> TJ-: same error
<ioria> motaka2, why don't you just remove those partitions ?
<anew> no.... i get cannot open display for everything
<motaka2> ioria: All is in your hands if you say I will do that
<TJ-> ioria: they don't matter; we need to remove the entire metadata then those will go
<TJ-> motaka2: ok, we need to tell it the fakeraid name, not the raw device name
<TJ-> motaka2: try "sudo dmraid -E /dev/mapper/nvidia_afeicaag"
<motaka2> TJ-: the same
<anew> anyone
<anew> this is a brand new ubuntu install
<bekks> anew: and you are doing what exactly?
<TJ-> motaka2: it looks like dmraid may not have brought up that device, hang on.
<grnadaUsa> TJ-, i think biosdevname is swapping em1 and em2, is there any way to keep em1's and em2's mac addresses persistent?
<anew> bekks, i installed xming on my windows home machine, i start putty with xforwading enabled, i do the command export DISPLAY=ip:0, then firefox & and it says 'error cannot open display'
<TJ-> motaka2: try disabling the array with "sudo dmraid -an"
<bekks> anew: you do export DISPLAY=ip:0; firefox & where?
<anew> on the ubuntu
<bekks> And IP is which one?
<anew> ip is the ubuntu ip ( i tried my home ip and 127.0.0.1 also)
<bekks> anew: then why did you install xming? :)
<motaka2> TJ-: done
<anew> xming is on my home windows
<bekks> anew: and how is that related to your issue?
<anew> i dont know
<anew> :S
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, now do "ls /dev/mapper/" do you see the nvidia* device nodes now?
<bekks> anew: where do you want the firefox window to be running?
<anew> bekks,  on my home pc
<anew> home pc = windows... ubuntu = remote
<bekks> anew: then why are you using the IP of your ubuntu for the export command?
<anew> eh dunno, i tried my home ip also that didnt work either...
<motaka2> TJ-: constrol nvidea_afeciage nvidia_afeiciage2
<anew> export DISPLAY=homeip:0
<bekks> anew: "home ip" - how do you connect to the internet?
<anew> with my modem ?
<bekks> anew: so "homeip" is your public ISP IP?
<anew> errr
<anew> i guess? what should i be using there ?
<auronandace> you'd need port forwarding set up from your router
<anew> damn how the hell do i do that
<bekks> anew: in the settings of your router.
<anew> wont that be a security issue ?
<bekks> anew: of course.
<anew> so then i shouldnt do it ...
<bekks> anew: correct.
<anew> damn... so what the heck should i do
<anew> how can i see the gui on my remote ubuntu
<bekks> anew: Dont use firefox on your remote ubuntu.
<anew> ...
<anew> not an option
<bekks> Indeed, a gui on a server is no option. What do you need it for?
<anew> so all these tutorials with xming and putty i see online are port forwarding?
<bekks> anew: No. But for your particular setup, you need port forwarding.
<anew> damnit
<anew> ok so before i refund what i bought... the only way to see a gui on this thing is to port forward
<anew> and port forwarding is a security flaw
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, it looks like that fakeRAID isn't being driven by the dmraid device, but possibly by the mdraid. There was a point where ubuntu switched over from 1 to the other for some of these fake-RAIDs but I forget when that was.
<MonkeyDust> anew  if you manage to do it, put it online as a tutorial for others
<bekks> anew: What do you need a gui for, on your server?
<ioria> anew, ok... you need to check 'No Access Control' in XLaunch
<motaka2> TJ-: so ?
<anew> ioria no access control will allow me to not port forward
<bekks> anew: No.
<anew> ok
<bekks> anew: What do you need a gui for, on your server?
<anew> so time to return this and get a windows server
<bekks> anew: Time to answer questions.
<anew> bekks i need it to run javascript in a browser remotely
<bekks> anew: Why cant you run it at home?
<anew> because i need to run it remotely
<bekks> Why?
<ioria> anew, so, i set 1 in Display number , check No Access Control   and then export DISPLAY=winip:1.0
<anew> does that matter?  i need to run it remotely
<bekks> ioria: We've gone through all that already.
<anew> ioria and that worked?
<ioria> anew, yep
<anew> wow ok let me try
<ioria> bekks i didn't know ....
<anew> ioria that worked without port forwarding?
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, i'm 100% sure it should be dmraid, so lets try "sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda" to erase the metadata
<ioria> anew, i don't use that....
<anew> ioria where do you check 'no access control' in putty ?
<auronandace> anew: if your router isn't set up to do port forwarding then how is your remote ubuntu server going to find your windows pc (hint: it won't)
<ioria> anew, not in putty---- in XLaunch  ... is part of XMing
<motaka2> TJ-: do you really want to erase nvidia .... ?
<anew> no didnt work 'cannot open display'
<TJ-> motaka2: YES!!!!!
<TJ-> motaka2: Earlier, I was missing the "-r" option like an idiot
<motaka2> TJ-: :) done
<anew> ioria "set 1 in display number' where did u do that
<anew> or do you mean in the comman line
<auronandace> anew: if you want something that doesn't involve port forwarding then you could use teamviewer at both ends
<ioria> anew, no, in XLaunch ... don't you have it ?
<anew> yes i do
<anew> ah i see here
<anew> let me try again
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, now let's force the kernel to re-read the disk: "echo 1 | sudo dd of=/sys/block/sda/device/rescan"
<Wanderer34> I used to have this working on 14.04, how can i get it to even download/install on 15.10 ?  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/brightness-controller/
<Wanderer34> Please someone help because i cannot do without it
<TJ-> motaka2: in theory now, the kernel should treat the disk like it was just connected, and no longer see the nvidia fake RAID device
<anew> no
<anew> cannot open display
<anew> i will refund what i bought
<anew> thanks
<TJ-> motaka2: do "ls /dev/mapper" and see if those nvidia* nodes have now gone
<motaka2> TJ-: done
<motaka2> TJ-: no they are there
<anew> so i dont understand what all these tutorials are doing online then
<anew> if they arent using port forwarding what are they doing
<TJ-> motaka2: that might be due to having gparted still running. If it is, close it.
<motaka2> TJ-: It was closed
<TJ-> motaka2: I'm trying to avoid recommending you reboot again since it takes so long
<motaka2> TJ-: if you say I will do that
<TJ-> motaka2: Let's make sure the fake raid has gone as far as dmraid is concerned, first, else we'll be wasting yet more time
<motaka2> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> motaka2: try "sudo dmraid -r /dev/sda | tee /dev/stderr | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> is systemd now standard init on 14.04.3?
<motaka2> TJ-: :(
<TJ-> k1l_: no, as far as I recall we only have the logind and udevd from systemd in 14.04
<k1l_> i thought the same. but a user telling me he did "nothing" and got systemd as init now.
<k1l_> (on a new install)
<TJ-> k1l_: I didn't see it when playing with the 14.04.3 i386 ISO
<motaka2> TJ-: no raid disks and with names "/dev/sda
<motaka2> http://termbin.com/jyrn
<Flareboto> gib me food
<Flareboto> daz guuuuuud
<Flareboto> i'm the greatest
<Flareboto> no
<Flareboto> no
<Flareboto> gib me results
<Flareboto> i'm the greatest
<TJ-> k1l_: according to the manifest, and an installed system, just systemd-services and systemd-shim
<TJ-> motaka2: That is VERY GOOD news, it means the metadata has truly gone. So, now let's wipe the existing partition table too so when you reboot the installer sees an 'empty' (unallocated) disk
<TJ-> motaka2: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1"
<motaka2> TJ-: done
<TJ-> motaka2: also, now we seem to have identified why you got those weird dialogs, you might speed things up by rebooting and using that USB image of 14.04.3 instead of the DVD - worth a try at least
<thierry> hi
<TJ-> motaka2: you can reboot whenever you want, now, the disk is effectively blank as far as the metadata/partition table is concerned
<truexfan81> ops don't panic and ban me lol i'm about to switch to my bot account to regain the nick, for some reason my bot failed to identify
<motaka2> TJ-: and then I chose install ubuntu ?
<TJ-> motaka2: I'd choose "Try Ubuntu..." simply because you have more control if things don't go as expected
<TJ-> motaka2: then you can start the installer from the GUI's desktop
<motaka2> TJ-: ok
<thierry> hi, at the moment I've been looking around forums and I am not sure how to change the default sound input device, I really need this mainly so I can do some good studio recordings.
<Jadzia> finally
<TJ-> thierry: more than 1 sound device in the system?
<thierry> yeah
<thierry> what I mean is that its a usb sound input device
<thierry> so it by default chooses the analogue input by default
<TJ-> thierry: right; the usual solution is to change the device's ALSA sound device index in the kernel drivers, via /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<TJ-> thierry: oh, so not the device itself you want to change, but the input source?
<thierry> I mean  that I'm trying to change the default device to this usb device so I can record with it
<thierry> because it detects both devices but chooses the analogue input by default
<thierry> i want the usb device to be the default for as long as its plugged in
<thierry> (when I mean both devices I mean the internal mic/plugged in mic over the usb input device
<TJ-> thierry: that sounds like something the application needs to do. The Pulseaudio control or 'mixer' can set those
<Anima_Stella>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Anima_Stella xsvjonrqwvjj
<YamakasY> oh! since when is 5GB not enought anymore for / without /var/log and home ? :(
<thierry> I have that mixer and tried that but it only shows the main devices
<motaka2> TJ-: :) no error this time
<thierry> doesnt show the usb device
<thierry> the option for the usb device I mean
<anew> i mean i dont understand all these tutorials i'm reading none mention port forwarding
<thierry> on the input area it shows its there and working
<anew> and they use xming and putty
<k1l_> YamakasY: depends on what you install
<thierry> wait a minute
<thierry> I think I figured it out :/ you were right
<thierry> I had to run my recording application, and manually switch to it using the mixer
<thierry> I usually only do that for recording videos
<motaka2> TJ-: :)
<TJ-> motaka2: that is 1 VERY WEIRD error; I'll reproduce it here and figure out a fix
<YamakasY> k1l_: only php and apache
<motaka2> TJ-: What was the problem? I dont understand
<TJ-> motaka2: I have to admire your perseverance, you've been challenged by everything!
<motaka2> TJ-: You really know a lot
<motaka2> TJ-: Thanks for absolutely great help
<thierry> anyway thanks tj
<Bashing-om> YamakasY: My system : " df -h >> /dev/sda1       4.7G  2.7G  1.8G  61% / " Workie great, last lomg time ( I do need to do a bit of housecleaning ) .
<thierry> now I have another problem xD
<TJ-> motaka2: nor do I as yet, I can only guess that whilst the installer was showing you the "Where are you" page it was, in the background, scanning the disk... had a problem understanding the disk layout, tried to tell you, but for some reason the dialog box messages are not there
<YamakasY> Bashing-om: yeah it was here like that, dunno what's going on
<YamakasY> Bashing-om: just a 14.04 install with apache/php or mysql only
<motaka2> TJ-: Ah I was really disappointed
<TJ-> motaka2: I'd have thrown the laptop out the window by now :D
<YamakasY> Bashing-om: what could be added ?
<thierry> my last problem is to do
<thierry> whoops pressed enter before I finished xD
<motaka2> TJ-: :D you did really a lot in last weeks for me. People were mostely frowning to me.
<TJ-> YamakasY: is the system public-facing? could it be compromised and be used to store some files you're not aware of?
<motaka2> TJ-: Thanks again
<YamakasY> TJ-: heh than 200 system would have been, nope not that
<TJ-> motaka2: you're welcome, I hope you become a bit of an expert in ubuntu yourself now :D
<Bashing-om> YamakasY: Depends on how much disk space those apps need . you want to keep the usage under 90 % ( file fragmentation ) .
<YamakasY> TJ-: I also see these are a little bit behind comparing to my other systems with kernels, they don't upgrade to newer ones too
<thierry> I've used ubuntu for around 4/5 years now and I still cant get my head round some problems
<k1l_> YamakasY: see program "dpigs" to see what takes the space
<TJ-> YamakasY: running out of space due to not clearing out old kernel/initrd.img maybe?
<YamakasY> Bashing-om: yes I know
<TJ-> YamakasY: /var/cache contains lots of files for various programs; might be wort doing "sudo du -hs /var/cache" to check usage there
<YamakasY> TJ-: nope, that's already fixed there was a puppet bug there, nah actually an apt one
<TJ-> YamakasY: OK, well use 'du' to find out where all the space is being used
<Bashing-om> YamakasY: My favorite to "see" what is going on ' df -h ; cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' .
<motaka2> TJ-: Yupe thanks to your help I intrested
<thierry> my next problem sorta is to do with ubuntu, but could be to do with the software itself. simply, I open this program once, and it works, but if I close it, and open it back up, it doesnt open back up even if I made sure previous processes werent running
<TJ-> YamakasY: I generally use "du -d 1 / | sort -n"
<k1l_> <k1l_> YamakasY: see program "dpigs" to see what takes the space
<motaka2> TJ-: It restarted and now I see a black page. should I get the DVD out of the tray ?
<TJ-> motaka2: by restarted, you mean rebooted using the USB installer ?
<YamakasY> k1l_: only kernels using space
<k1l_> YamakasY: did you use it?
<motaka2> TJ-: No I was wrong it was just sleeping
<TJ-> motaka2: you should always remove the install media otherwise the motherboard might use it instead of the hard disk
<YamakasY> k1l_: yap
<YamakasY> running the specified df now
<YamakasY> oops
<YamakasY> du
<k1l_> YamakasY: use "ncdu" which got a nicer "gui" :)
<thierry> gtg
<motaka2> TJ-: may I leave it as itis downoading language packages and return back to it by tomorrow ?
<TJ-> motaka2: yes, assuming you don't lose the connectivity like last time :D
<TJ-> motaka2: tell your sleeping office colleague not to disconnect the modem :)
<MehmetCengiz> selam turklere
<motaka2> TJ-: He is sleeping right now. I think I should gaurd the modem till morning ?
<k1l_> !tr | MehmetCengiz
<ubottu> MehmetCengiz: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<TJ-> motaka2: yes, or lock him out the modem room
<TJ-> motaka2: at least you're now making progress
<motaka2> TJ-: :D I will lock in his sleeping room
<grnadaUsa> I got a problem with running "apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade and then a reboot" when I do this in 14.04 LTS it breaks my network settings and I have to plug my ethernet cord into my second nic to get back online... The only problem is i got about 100 of these servers that I need to update and I need them to survive the update without having to keep fixing the settings. Apparently before the update it switches network
<grnadaUsa> settings from em1 to em2 and em2 to em1. any ideas?
<TJ-> grnadaUsa: they are using biosdevname ?
<motaka2> TJ-: Actually I did a lot of PHP code aside with challenging with ubuntu
<dontsnee> I have a question with "find" command
<dontsnee> when I do "ls -a -l" there is a file with size 33b
<gnixx> Why can I not view unity's version in 15.10? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13722261/
<dontsnee> but when I check with "find . -size 33 -ls" I don't see the same file again
<zykotick9> dontsnee: fyi, you can save some typing by using "ls -al" <- works for most single letter switches
<TJ-> dontsnee: read "man find" and the section on "-size"
<TJ-> dontsnee: by default "-size X" with no units is blocks of 512 bytes; you need the "c" suffix to use bytes
<dontsnee> TJ oh wow..
<dontsnee> thank you
<dontsnee> and thanks for the trick zykotick9
<grnadaUsa> TJ-, it is using em1 before the update, then em2 is getting set up with em1's configuration
<dontsnee> btw, was freenode down a while ago?
<TJ-> dontsnee: save another letter and do "ll -a" :)
<gnixx> Anyone know why?
<k1l_> gnixx: what command do you use?
<gnixx> k1l_: unity --version
<TJ-> grnadaUsa: is the host using biosdevname?
<k1l_> gnixx: works here
<gnixx> k1l_: 15.10?
<k1l_> gnixx: yes
<gnixx> k1l_: I just clean installed ubuntu 15.10. like a few hours ago.
<gnixx> k1l_: So what do I do?
<motaka2> TJ-: :) It is up and running. Thank you. Good night
<davide> q
<TJ-> motaka2: Fantastic, well done :)
<k1l_> gnixx: is python-gobject installed?
<gnixx> k1l_: Isn't it supposed to be after a clean install?
<k1l_> gnixx: is it installed or not?
<gnixx> k1l_: Let me check. If it's not, do I install it?
<k1l_> gnixx: yes
<k1l_> apt-cache policy python-gobject
<gnixx> k1l_: It wasn't...
<gnixx> k1l_: Are you on 15.10?
<k1l_> yes
<gnixx> k1l_: You had python-gobject installed after installing 15.10?
<k1l_> dont know. its now on my system and is requested by a ton of other packages
<gnixx> k1l_: Alright. Well, it seems to have fixed the problem. Thanks.
<anew> anyone set up xming from your home to connect remotely to ubuntu
<not-W3CCV>  /part
<Finetunrda_>  Good afternoon folks. I require some assistance. I need to setup a netgear ma101 wireless adapter on a computer that has no internet access. Any thoughts? I know the driver is at76_usb. Does anyone know how I should go about this?
<Garnate> ??
<ozzycon> this is pretty sweet lol
<sudo3> hi, any idea how to add some code to image or on webpage to check how many times image was viewed?
<SchrodingersScat> sudo3: not a #ubuntu question, but maybe php can iterate a number in a file, or if you have logs you could parse logs.
<sudo3> hm, so if i have uploaded image i can check in logs how many times it was viewed? sorry but couldnt find such log. i know somehow its possible with htaccess
<sudo3> no soryr, not htaccess. my bad
<imthenachoman> hey guys. having a strange issue. my ubuntu install is randomly freezing. complete system freeze. i can
<SchrodingersScat> sudo3: check in /var/log/ then whatever webserver you're using
<imthenachoman> hey guys. having a strange issue. my ubuntu install is randomly freezing. complete system freeze. i can't even SSH to it and keyboard inputs won't respond. it's random. is there anyway to see the last thing the machine was doing before it froze?
<k1l> imthenachoman: see in /var/log/syslog.0 or syslog.1 at the end
<imthenachoman> k1l: there is no syslog.0 and syslog.1 stops way before the crash. looks like syslog has info. checking it
<sudo3> to be honest i wanted to add that image to emails to check how many people opened mails. My dude told me i can check it somewhere in linux log but forgotten the name of file. Anyway I checked that file and couldn't see any statistics there. Never worked with it before.
<MWM_> Ive been using teamviewer to work on my homeserver (headless) and I borked teamviewer so now I can get it.  I can still see my samba shares, but I can get in with ssh either (connection refused) is there another way?
<MWM_> *cant
<SchrodingersScat> sudo3: if you used apache2 for instance, then /var/log/apache2/access.log will have the latest logs of things that were webserved by you.  Otherwise you'd need to find a system for doing what you want.
<limp> i am on ubuntu version 14 with kernel 3.13.0-32-generic
<limp> my problem is my right mouse button doesn't work
<limp> when i do lsusb i see it as logitech , Inc M90/M100 Optical mouse
<limp> ...etc
<limp> how do i fix this i don't see anything in x11 that would control or be screwing with this not functioning
<sudo3> thanks mate thats good;]
<MWM_> alternative to ssh?
<limp> do i need a different driver program then what is built in to linux because i can show you what modprobe info and lsmod gives me for the kernal modules for the mouse if any
<limp> not sure if i have the cd for the mouse for getting the drivers from and not even sure if the cd has the linux drivers or just the drivers in microsoft form
<MWM_> limp: have you done the regular trouble shooting?  tried another mouse?  uninstalled adn reinstalled?
<limp> there is a psmouse driver in the lsmod but i don't think that is it because this is usb based
<TJ-> limp: does the right mouse button work with any other PC/OS ?
<limp> would it be usbhid or under some other kernel module name
<limp> the right is not the problem it is the left that is the problem
<MWM_> I would unplug the non working mouse, then plug in another to test.  sudo apt-get update.  then switch back to your other mouse and update again.  After that id be here asking the same questions :)
<TJ-> 22:28:58             limp | my problem is my right mouse button doesn't work
<limp> only on ubuntu 14 version i am on
<limp> O sorry i made a mistake i meant left mouse button
<TJ-> limp: OK... lets start again... can you test it on another PC/OS to ensure this isn't a hardware issue?
<limp> it is a mouse that has a wheel  and the wheel and left button works
<TJ-> you mean the right button works?
 * inteus facepalm
<limp> yes it works on a different machine
<limp> no it is the left mouse button
<TJ-> limp: does it work on another PC with Ubuntu, or with Windows?
<limp> i mean all buttons work on another computer
<limp> windows
<limp> and i have used it with older version of ubuntu fine
<TJ-> limp: OK, lets see what we can find
<limp> http://pastebin.com/wqVizWt5 where would the mouse driver be
<limp> its not the psmouse is it
<TJ-> limp: many of the comments here, some specific to 14.04, seem to point to the cause and some workarounds: http://superuser.com/questions/72112/mouse-clicks-suddenly-stopped-working-in-ubuntu
<limp> ok i will look into your link curious though what kernal module is for the usb mouse i see only psmouse which is for ps/2 old mouses
<limp> in the lsmod i gave you where is it is it part of some usbhid kernel module or something builtin how can you tell what driver is for what devices?
<Bashing-om> limp: " < limp> i am on ubuntu version 14 with kernel 3.13.0-32-generic
<TJ-> limp: generally the mouse will be using usbhid module
<Bashing-om> limp: opps . / need to get ya updated . current kernel is " 3.13.0-71-generic ' .
<limp> Bashing-om did you see my lsmod post i am looking to find what driver controls the mouse or in general away to determine what module is used for what or what driver program/process is used for what but just going by the names it makes it difficult some times... is there an easier way
<Bashing-om> limp: Follow TJ- 's advise  here on modules . I will follow his lead in this respect .
<limp> basically the general question is given a device say gotton from lshw lsusb lspci ,..etc or just by looking at your computer peripherials actually figure out what program/process or module is its driver program for the hardware
<TJ-> limp: do a test in a terminal; "xev" (X events) then in the window that appears press and release the left mouse button - does the terminal show ButtonPress ButtonRelease events
<AsoSako> Can anyone help me with Launchpad 2FA it didn't let me register a device yet it now asks for a Verification code.
<limp> I am have trouble with this since if i can find the module or process then i can look into it and maybe understand why this particular driver doesn't support these options and know where to go to hunt one down
<limp> yes i get a ton of propertynotify events
<TJ-> limp: right, but those are probably due to movement. keep the mouse still, and press/release the left button, do you see ButtonPress/ButtonRelease events for button 1
<limp> but after that i try to click it again any of the buttons and they don't display any more events but  right button still works
<TJ-> limp: this is the kind of thing to expect, per mouse click: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13724678/
<TJ-> limp: notice there, the "button 1" - that's the left button. "button 3" is usually the right button
<limp> no i get the mouse moved events and the right mouse button pressed events like yours but nothing for the left button at all no error or anything when i press or even hold
<limp> for me right click is button 3
<limp> for me right click is button 3
<limp> and button 2 is when i click on the wheel in the middle of the mouse
<limp> and when i click and scroll the middle of the mouse i get buttons 4 and 5 events
<limp> but no button 1 which i would imagine would be the number for left
<TJ-> limp: good, OK, so we know its there. Now "sudo apt-get install evtest"
<limp> what is that for
<TJ-> limp: and also "pastebinit <( ls -l /dev/input/by-path/* )" please
<TJ-> limp: diagnostic testing of the device itself
<limp> ok you mean the symlinks  http://pastebin.com/Lc1gV76T
<TJ-> limp: so it looks like it'll be on /dev/input/event2 or /dev/input/event7. Use "sudo evtest /dev/input/eventX" on each in turn and see if either respond for that mouse, so we know which eventX it is on, and then also whether you see any events when the left button is pressed
<TJ-> limp: for button-down events you'd expect something like this: "Event: time 1449356683.926986, type 1 (EV_KEY), code 272 (BTN_LEFT), value 1" <--- value 1 for press and 0 for release
<limp> ok apt-cache tells me evtest is a monitor linux input device events
<limp> ok when i run the evtest i get event2 like you said being logitech usb optical mouse
<limp> what is select a device number going to do
<TJ-> limp: if you see no events for the left mouse button with evtest, then there's a hardware problem, most likely with the USB port. so first thing is try a USB port in a different location if there is one (e.g. on a Desktop if it is using a front USB port, try it in a rear port). This kind of issue is often caused by damaged cables connecting the ports to the motherboard. It can also affect laptops where
<TJ-> physical stress has damaged the solder connections.
<limp> no i don't have event left button at all
<TJ-> limp: that confirms there's a hardware issue then. As you found it works on another PC, I'd suspect the USB port
<TJ-> limp: do you have multiple mouse devices connected? I'm seeing some suggestion that sometimes that can cause side-effects (e.g. USB and Bluetooth mice connected at the same time)
<limp> never mind i was mistaken now it doesn't work on any computer the left button so i am getting the same result so ya your right the mouse button is dead on the left i will give it a shot in opening it up and trying to fix but i probably will need another one thanks not a driver issue
<limp> ANd i have tryed different usb ports same result
<TJ-> limp: probably some dirt of fluff
<limp> it is optical so not like there is a wheel on the bottom to detect motion and pick up dirt
<TJ-> limp: I mean in the button itself; you'd be amazed how much sweaty grime comes off your fingers and gets inside
<TJ-> limp: sometimes they spring-action just stops working and the button sticks down
<limp> o wait when i try click the left button while wiggling the wires or usb cable of the mouse i some times can get it to click on the left mouse button
<TJ-> limp: i generally find opening the case and cleaning with a toothbrush helps keep them working
<TJ-> limp: aha! nice detective work, so, needs a new cable then
<limp> so it seems its more a loss or paritially broke wire  shouldn't be to bad to repair provide the wires aren't an f'er to splice into and resolder together or spade connect them together
<limp> nice this problem was bugging me for a while now i am ok and feel good about if the wires are easy enough to splice into the repair will be pretty simple
<TJ-> limp: just what I was about to say. if you can pin-point the fracture. Those USB wires often only have 5 or 7 strands or extremely thin wire, and break easily
<limp> well i don't think i will have a problem with a multimeter or continuty probe/test to pin point this my problem is if the wire type is to much of a pain to splice into or resolder up
<TJ-> limp: It's not expensive to completely replace the cable, and just solder the correct header on the mouse end, usually a 0.1" header
<limp> I can take a pin and push it in then uses alligator clips to my DMM or tester to read resistance or other things
<TJ-> limp: if the break is close to the mouse end you can just shorten the cable a bit
<limp> very easy it is having after found the break actually splicing into it and resoldering or finding a way to reconnect it with out shorting out the other stuff i am hopeing they are rather seperated wire  insulated cables so i can be sure i am not going to cause more issues in cutting and reconnecting
<limp> I not sure what the inside of a usb 3.0 cable looks like but some security camera cables make very difficult to splice back a connection so i am crossing my fingers when i open this up
<limp> some times the simplest things are the hardest
<limp> you know what i mean
<limp> Thanks man for the help
<limp> O one more question is there any good way to know what process and modules that you can list with ps or lsmod corrospond to for your hardware of your computer... some times the names or even the modinfo of it isn't enough for me to determine exactly what hardware driver it is for
<limp> like psmouse is pretty easy to understand but what is the driver for the usb mouse that i was checking with the x11 programs
<diaegouD> I can't get VirtualBox to size up the "screen" to let me set settings.
<diaegouD> Also, should I direct this question somewhere else?
<k1l> diaegouD: install the "guest additions" inside the guest OS
<diaegouD> Cool. I did that.
<diaegouD> Step 2?
<limp> does psmouse only do ps/2 based mouses or do they do usb if it is usbhid then how do you differeniate what driver is used for the usb device
<isReKT2000> diaegouD, set the resolution
<k1l> diaegouD: rebootet the vm?
<limp> or another word how does one know which device file for a particular device is controlled by which kernel module or built in process?
<diaegouD> k1l: Did once, will again now.
<limp> that is my major problem now
<Guest9761> ima li ikoga iz Srbije?
<limp> anybody know
<k1l> !rs | Guest9761
<ubottu> Guest9761: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<diaegouD> k1l, It's a Christmas miracle!
<TJ-> limp: For PCI devices, "lspci -nnk" will report the driver in use. Otherwise, "lshw"
<k1l> diaegouD: it works now?
<diaegouD> Well...
<diaegouD> The resolution's up, but I need to install again somehow.
<limp> lsusb tells me what devices are on what usb hub or port , lspci tells me what devices are on  what pci slot , lshw tells me the hardware in the computer , lsmod tells me what kernel modules are in memory or in uses , modinfo tells me info on any particular module.... but what tells me what devices uses what process or module in driving it? I see no easy way to corolate this info
<TJ-> limp: lshw
<diaegouD> Probably it's got to do with that the Storage settings for the VM reverted back to "Empty."
<diaegouD> So I put it back to Desktop\etc. and now it says "Welcome. Install?"
<TJ-> limp: provided you run it with superuser privileges, it'll report "configuration: driver=..." for those devices it can resolve correctly
<k1l> i dont understand what you did and what the issue is right niw
<k1l> *now
<diaegouD> Eh, I'll figure this one out.
<diaegouD> Thanks for the help though!
<SchrodingersScat> unmount the livecd image
<limp> you say if i run sudo lsusb instead of just lsusb
<limp> TJ how do you know what the optimical mouse is to know where to look for the driver=...
<anew> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32045682/dns-probe-finished-bad-config-error i am trying to do the top answer here, but everytime i restart ubuntu the changes are not saved?
<limp> TJ what program
<teward> anew: is this on a Desktop that uses Network Manager to manage the networking?
<anew> not sure what you mean?
<anew> ubuntu 14.04 virtual machine
<limp> sudo lshw | grep "mouse" gives me nothing
<teward> anew: is the VM a Desktop or a SErver image
<teward> anew: i.e. do you have a GUI that was installed with one of the Desktop installation ISOs
<teward> (and NOT the cli-only one0
<limp> and i am always wondering what to grep for 100% corospondence i am really guessing at what the string should have in it for finding the mouse driver data
<anew> damn actually i dont know, i guess desktop?
<anew> how do i check that ?
<anew> ok yes
<teward> anew: you'd know, do you have a GUI with a bar on the left for application launchers, and the time at the top and such?
<anew> the iso has -desktop- in it
<anew> yes i have that also
<teward> anew: OK, then you installed the Desktop version.  Resolv.conf is overwritten frequently by networkmanager.
<teward> anew: since it's the Desktop ISO, Network Manager maintains all that
<teward> anew: make sure you modify the network settings in Network Manager for DNS servers, or edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head instead
<anew> right below it gives instructions for sudo gedit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head and says if u do that it wont get overwritten
<lysobit> Congratulations to teward for saying that students should be molded into “change agents” to promote his malefic, crime-stained agenda.
<anew> yeah, still gets overwriten :(
<teward> anew: shouldn't, though, and I have a 14.04 box myself
<anew> bleh
<teward> anew: you may need to reboot the VM
<limp> Ok knowing this Bus 001 Device 011: ID 046d:c05a Logitech , Inc . M90/M100 Optical Mouse
<teward> anew: OR edit the network manager network settings to specify DNS servers to use through that
<limp> how do you go from that to the lsmod module for it
<limp> or process ps -A for it
<limp> anybody can explain that then i am allset of awhile
<anew> ok i'll google that
<limp> though only way i would have to modinfo each module and look for the bus device ,...etc info and even that not sure if it is guarenteed way of doing it
<limp> looks like usbhid be that is like a ton of drivers for a bunch of hid and also depends on the  modinfo hid  which has no dependencies itself
<Cybergeeek> https://imgur.com/gallery/STYJb9h
<limp> so kind of wondering if all the usb drivers are builtin to go thru usbhid  if that is true one would have to recompile in another usb driver device everytime a new one becomes available or at least upgrade the module completely
<limp> but i lack of understanding
<limp> full yet
<limp> ps/2 mouse seems to have its own specific module
<k1l> Cybergeeek: that better suits into the #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Cybergeeek> oh
<thecolorsduke> does anyone have experience with cinnamon
<thecolorsduke> I'm not even sure if this is a cinnamon problem, all I know is that I'm sideways
<k1l> thecolorsduke: other desktops work?
<k1l> thecolorsduke: what ubuntu is it? what hardware?
<thecolorsduke> I don't have any others installed, but I'm considering getting xfce on here
<watson> 1
<thecolorsduke> I should probably explain
<thecolorsduke> I'm on Linux Mint 17.3, and all of my installed graphics card drivers give me the same problem
<k1l> thecolorsduke: for mint support better ask the mint guys
<k1l> !mint | thecolorsduke
<ubottu> thecolorsduke: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<thecolorsduke> alright, let's assume that it's just Ubuntu
<k1l> thecolorsduke: nope
<thecolorsduke> really I'm just trying to figure out where I screwed up
<k1l> go to the mint support that is autojoin on your irc client. we are annoyed of hunting down bugs that mint raised. so ask them to help you. thanks
#ubuntu 2015-12-06
<thecolorsduke> how very canonical
<k1l> m(
<adamt> What a silly guy. "let's assume". Seriously. :P
<tinywattz> Assume makes an ass out of u n me
<tinywattz> And i like ass
<tinywattz> But not anal fissures
<k1l> tinywattz: wrong channel
<tinywattz> Idk
<OnkelTem> how to connect an android phone to ubuntu 14.04? it doesn't work
<OnkelTem> and actually, this is weird
<k1l> OnkelTem: connect the usb cable?
<OnkelTem> done next
<bprompt> OnkelTem:   plug in cable, plug cable to pc, done :)
<k1l> might choose to share the usb connection on the phone, called MTP or such
<OnkelTem> k1l: it is by default on android 6.x (i guess)
<Vader> i have a problem with pure-ftpd
<johndoe__> How can I get aces to the CPU power consumption (should be computed by intel_rapl)
<johndoe__> ?
<Vader> i get 530
<k1l> OnkelTem: i use cm13 where i need to set it to allow the connection on the phone
<OnkelTem> k1l, bprompt: ubuntu informs me that ,my nexus 5 is connected, suggests to open Files, but then nothing
<OnkelTem> nothing - no files in Dolphin
<bprompt> OnkelTem:    hmmm I use pcmanfm, and the android device(5.0 or 4.4.2) show up there, dunno on 6.x, but latest IIRC is 5.0.1
<mcphail> OnkelTem: is the phone screen on and unlocked when you connect?
 * mcphail hasn't used an android 6 device
<OnkelTem> mcphail: it is
<mcphail> OnkelTem: and the USB cable is a proper USB cable, and not just a charging cable?
<princer1> old times irc
<princer1> yeaaah!!
<bprompt> OnkelTem:    hmm nope, I use dolphin as well, it doesn't quite show.... IIRC, but that's just the DCOP connection I think, tried another file manager?
<OnkelTem> mcphail: well, let me try another one, I'm not sure
<Vader> fuck it
<bprompt> OnkelTem:    as aforementioned, it does show for me in pcmanfm, it does not in dolphin though, or konqueror
<Finetunrda_> what should I install for an ssh server?
<johndoe__> There is the energy in /sys/devices/virtual/powercap/intel-rapl/subsystem/intel-rapl:0/energy_uj that I could use to compute the power, but I think it should be already computed somewhere.
<OnkelTem> mcphail: changed cable, I'm sure it is just ok (according to syslog). bprompt: just installed pcmanfm - there are mtp and Nexus 5 entries - still no files
<bprompt> hmmm
<mcphail> OnkelTem: sorry, then, because I'd be shooting in the dark as I don't have a 6.x device. Perhaps the udev rules don't exist for these things yet?
<bprompt> hmmm something tells me it isn't a 6.x android
<bprompt> OnkelTem:    hold the mayo, I know that mtp drivers get kinda slacky somewhere, I use 12.04, thought 14.04 had better support or such, one sec
<bprompt> OnkelTem:    usually though, those entries in pcmanfm ARE the card and internal storage in the device
<k1l> OnkelTem: what ubuntu is it exactly?
<bprompt> OnkelTem:   and you can drag and drop to them
<k1l> Finetunrda_: openssh-server
<bprompt> OnkelTem:    one sec... I use something, lemme poke the repositories, to see if they have it
<k1l> and i am not sure if the doplhin can use mtp by default like nautilus does
<OnkelTem> bprompt: when I've tried to copy a file into there (in PCManFM) it said - Cannot write to this location
<OnkelTem> k1l: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<OnkelTem> k1l: I'm sure it should
<phat3> test
<OnkelTem> phat3: not passed
<bprompt> OnkelTem:     https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/unstable   <----     add that ppa, it has the package I use, works very well, tis go-mtpfs,    it also has a go-mtpfs-unity   which is a utility that shows up the mtp devices on the desktop in Unity, if using the file manager, you can use the devices under /media/MyAndroid  it has two directories, Card and Phone, or Card and Tablet
<shomon> hi, I've been trying to switch to a static IP in ubuntu 14.. but getting no-where.. I've tried it on networkmanager and using etc/network/interfaces..
<OnkelTem> bprompt: doing
<bprompt> OnkelTem:    I did see it in the repositories, but only for "xenial" or 15.04 I think, but not for others like 14.04, though the ppa has versions for 12.x and up IIRC
<shomon> if I go to edit connections, it won't let me save the edited thing.. is there some permission that isn't working?
<OnkelTem> bprompt: unfort there is not go-mtpfs exactly for 14.04 (trusty) :(
<shomon> to get a static IP I thought you had to go to edit connections/ip4/method manual then fill in an ip and regular gateway and netmask. how can I tell what is going wrong?
<shomon> the save button is always greyed out
<bprompt> OnkelTem:    I run it in 12.04, so....  I'd think they have it for 14.04 surely
<OnkelTem> bprompt: btw, when I was on 12.04, I remind now that I used exactly go-mtpfs to connect android, I even have MyAndroid dir still
<OnkelTem> bprompt: no, they don't. I think this is because it is supposed to work out of the box
<OnkelTem> crap, I think that healing restart could be needed
<bprompt> OnkelTem:  yes, so I understood as well, for 14.04 mtp support would be improvied
<bprompt> improved even
<k1l> mtp works on 14.04 ootb for gnome based desktops
<k1l> OnkelTem: make sure mtpfs  is installed
<OnkelTem> it is of course
<anew> so i have a proxy set up in my webrowser, is it possible for my entire machine to use the proxy?
<OnkelTem> 1.1-4.1
<k1l> anew: yes
<k1l> !proxy | anew
<anew> ?
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<bprompt> OnkelTem:   other than that, the entries you saw in pcmanfm, should allow you to drag and drop stuff to them, keeping in mind that, google has included some restrictions by default from 4.4.2 and up, like, if you try to copy files to a folder you didn't make, it wont' let you, or if you want to delete files in a microsd card from android, it won't let you either
<OnkelTem> k1l: (about gnome) - maybe it would work, I can't check that. Had to switch to KDE (which I dislike actually) because of braindeads in the gnome team who released gnome with broken locale support :(
<anew> ah thanks will bookmark for tomorrow
<bprompt> OnkelTem:     you could try this... hmmm open pcmanfm, go to your android entries, make a new folder, and then dump your files there, since it's a folder "you" made, then you have ownership to it, and thus, it'd let you
<MrCee3> hello where shall i go to get help with play on linux and installing battlenert
<MrCee3> battlene
<MrCee3> battlenet
<k1l> MrCee3: wine or playonlinux guys can help
<MrCee3> how do i find them.. are they here? will teh wine folks please stand up
<k1l> !wine | MrCee3
<ubottu> MrCee3: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MrCee3> !wine
<k1l> MrCee3: read the bots message
<MrCee3> that didnt work
<Finetunrda_> Hey folks, can anyone help me with forwarding audio over ssh?
<OnkelTem> bprompt: nah, the same crap - Cannot write to this location
<bprompt> OnkelTem:    as aforementioned, bear in mind that, google has added some access restrictions from 4.4.2 and up
<OnkelTem> bprompt: also when I try to create a folder it warns: Cannot make directory in this location
<MrCee3> that didnt help
<bprompt> OnkelTem:     how many android entries do you see there?
<MrCee3>  i want to load battlenet application and within playon linux i cant find it
<k1l> MrCee3: come on. the bots message names the channel
<OnkelTem> bprompt: emtpy
<MrCee3> i would say the bots more helpful than you ever are
<inteus> MrCee3: join #winehq for wine help
<Yuken> I see many things showing how to get rid of PulseAUdio & use ALSA. HOw would I do the opposite; stop using ALSA and begin using PulseAudio?
<MrCee3> anyone else?
<OnkelTem> bprompt: https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/be1fabf051c9fe7f4843376a7b1dadbc.png
<MrCee3> join #winehq
<MrCee3> that didnt work
<MrCee3> #winehq
<inteus> put a / in front of join
<bprompt> OnkelTem:    hmmm unplug, replug, relaunch pcmanfm, try making the folder, IIRC the issue is if you try to copy or drop files to the microsd or removable disk
<shomon> hi, does anyone know a bit about static ip addresses?
<OnkelTem> bprompt: well, let me try with an usb stick flash drive
<k1l> MrCee3: "/j #winehq" or just use your mouse, click on the channelname and press join. but that is all very easy task and you should think about offending others that may help you
<bprompt> OnkelTem:    if you drag/drop files to the internal though, it doesn't have that access restriction, then again, bear in mind, those were added by  google after 4.4.2
<MrCee3> inteus... thanks Im sure that will help out a lot... better help than i get from the @sshole k1l
<inteus> MrCee3: stop with the name calling
<frew> does anyone know if there is an ubuntu variant that comes with as little as possible out of the box?  I just hate that I have a list of packages thta I install already but then there are a ton of things I never use already installed as well
<OnkelTem> bprompt: just checked - works like a charm: successfuly created a dir, then removed it. I mean with usb flash drive
<SchrodingersScat> shomon: are you the admin? not sure why 'save' would be grayed out, works on my machine
<frew> I was thinking either the server version or maybe just using debian 8
<shomon> aaah maybe it's running as my user not as root...
<inteus> frew: try the net install?
<bprompt> OnkelTem:    with hmm w0t?   you mean using OTG?
<shomon> nope, it's root..
<SchrodingersScat> shomon: you shouldn't have to run it as root though
<OnkelTem> bprompt: what is OTG?
<frew> inteus: yeah, maybe I will next time around
<SchrodingersScat> shomon: I was just thinking maybe there's a group that can't alter that, guessing
<shomon> I'll try as me.. well it ended up that way now trying to fix the lack of a static ip actually
<inteus> frew: I think that's the bare minimum installer
<bprompt> OnkelTem:   I guess it wasn't OTG =)  then... anyhow... so... I'd expect ubuntu to copy to usb... that is not the issue with the android, what I've said is that, google added some restrictions to the mounted devices, not ubuntu :/
<Jaguar> hello
<OnkelTem> bprompt: I'm pretty sure the problem is at ubuntu side. Let me check my restricted phone with macbook :)
<Bashing-om> !minimal | frew
<ubottu> frew: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<showaz> apt-get install krb5-user samba (make /etc/samba/tls directory), but crash TLS failed to initialise cafile /var/lib/samba/private/tls/ca.pem - Error while reading file.
<showaz> incorrect symlink ?
<bprompt> OnkelTem:     if you have files, in the microsd, that you copied over, not in android, but say in the pc, once in android, it won't let you delete, that's one restriction, but that's google that added after 4.4.2, nothing to do with the desktop OS mounting the mtp device
<showaz>  2:4.1.17+dfsg-4ubuntu3
<shomon> actually if I run NetworkManager as me, I get "you must be root to run networkmanager" !!
<stan_> hi
<Guest59526> hi
<OnkelTem> bprompt: holy crap, I figured out finally the reason
<frew> inteus / Bashing-om: perfect, thanks
<Bashing-om> frew: I like :)
<frew> Bashing-om: you know if it has the same basic instal options?  like I don't want to set up my own encrypted disk if I can avoid it
<Bashing-om> frew: Just make sure you have a wired commenction when installing . All you get it a booting kernel, wired network - and nothing else !
<Bashing-om> connection*
<frew> sure
<OnkelTem> I take my words back
<OnkelTem> I was wrong claiming Ubuntu
<OnkelTem> *claimin that Ubuntu was the bad guy
<OnkelTem> the bad guys are Google as always
<diaegouD> Eyyy, I'm back.
<daftykins> OnkelTem: keep the off topic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please; support only here
<OnkelTem> daftykins: sure
<TwistByrn> lol
<diaegouD> The VirtualBox manual says to "mount this ISO file in your VM," but I can't find a way to get to its installation directory within Uguestu.
<diaegouD> Ah, that's to install Guest Additions.
<daftykins> learning to use virtualbox? they have a channel at #vbox
<diaegouD> Yeah, but this particular question is about mounting.
<diaegouD> And how to it.
<johndoe__> diaegouD, yes, but you mounta disk image for virtualbox thanks to virtualbox
<daftykins> diaegouD: vbox guests can have an ISO mounted directly for installation by selecting it within the VM properties...
<diaegouD> Eh, OH! You mean in VB, when you select a Box and hit Settings you mount it there?
<diaegouD> in Storage?
<bekks> diaegouD: Look at #vbox
<showaz> nice hack for ubuntu-stable "apt-get install samba"...  "ln -s /etc/samba/tls /var/lib/samba/private/tls"...
<diaegouD> ohibekks
<johndoe__> diaegouD, When you open the vbox, in the tab at the up, usually there are options like mount this specific iso, but as says, in #vbox they may have more precie knowledge of where it is
<bekks> johndoe__: you still have to mount the virtual cdrom device manually.
<bekks> johndoe__: I just explained that him in #vbox
<diaegouD> Right on. Thanks mountains, allayalls.
<johndoe__> bekks, pm (as I consider offtopic).
<bekks> johndoe__: read it so far, and just can link to chapter 4 of the vbox manual. :)
<Staticsn0w> Hey all
<Staticsn0w> im having a problem installing Ubuntu 14.04.3
<Staticsn0w> LTS
<bekks> Staticsn0w: Which issue?
<Staticsn0w> Ok, so im booting Ubuntu from a 2g usb flash drive with no persistent storage or whatever it is, I go to the install Ubuntu program and it said install alongside Windows 8 one time but now it won't, I tried rebooting, I'm lost :/
<Staticsn0w> im in Windows 8 right now
<greg> dual boot
<greg> have you done partition?
<bekks> !dualboot | Staticsn0w
<ubottu> Staticsn0w: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Staticsn0w> but when I had the option to install along side win 8 it took me through an easy partitioning wizard
<Staticsn0w> but the manual one gets me confused, because it isn't just the "drag for how much storage you want on each os" thing
<johndoe__> Staticsn0w, Maybe you did already change partitioning and it wants you to run chkdsk on windows to be sure everything is safe on that side?
<Staticsn0w> i did
<Staticsn0w> but Windows (when I try to resize partition) said my disk is corrupted
<Staticsn0w> (even though Windows is flawless as usuall)
<Staticsn0w> running win 8.1 to be exact
<johndoe__> Staticsn0w, If you did change the windows partition yet, it wont allows to do it again if you don't make a checkdist under windows before.
<greg> why u r resizing?
<Staticsn0w> because I don't know how to split one partition in to 2 different sized partitions
<johndoe__> Staticsn0w, (At least it is how it worked for me before).
<Staticsn0w> should I try rewriting the live usb?
<greg> thats done via contrl pannel in window
<staticsn0w> sorry guys my ipad died, im back on the computer im trying to install ubuntu on
<johndoe__> staticsn0w, I think doing the windows checkdisk is the only thing you have to do before having again the option you want.
<staticsn0w> trying it rn
<xii> d
<staticsn0w> and it closed automatically
<xii> exit
<staticsn0w> is that supposed to happen
<staticsn0w> it showed some stuff on the screen (deleting shit, etc) and closed
<johndoe__> staticsn0w, It needs a reboot and can be quite long on some hard drive (particularly if there are mistakes).
<staticsn0w> reboot back in to windows?
<staticsn0w> or in to ubuntu?
<johndoe__> staticsn0w, Windows
<staticsn0w> kk
<staticsn0w> hard reboot or no
<staticsn0w> and my harddisk is generally fast for me because i have an ssd
<Quinn> ok
<staticsn0w> dont hard reboot?
<staticsn0w> im back from reboot
<staticsn0w> now what
<johndoe__> staticsn0w, this in a command: chkdsk /f /r C:
<staticsn0w> ok
<staticsn0w> run as admin?
<johndoe__> staticsn0w, than the reboot (it will display some lines, but will be fast thanks to the ssd)
<staticsn0w> ok
<johndoe__> staticsn0w, I think it needs to be an admin windows prompt
<johndoe__> staticsn0w, It should say is you don't have the right. If the command works, it should say that it can't do it now, but it is scheduled for the next reboot
<johndoe__> if* (not is)
<staticsn0w> i got the second thing
<johndoe__> staticsn0w, Ok, so only need the reboot to windows
<staticsn0w> actually
<neogineerbot67> ubuntu !
<staticsn0w> it asks if i want to schedule it
<johndoe__> staticsn0w, after that reboot to windows, you can reboot again on your usb
<staticsn0w> so i say yes?
<staticsn0w> ok
<johndoe__> yes, say yes
<pc1> im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 netbook on my acer aspire and keep getting this error input/output error during write on/dev/sda
<staticsn0w> now do i hard reboot or no
<johndoe__> I don't know how you do it soft, but I guess yes ^^
<staticsn0w> soft is going to power down option in settings charm
<johndoe__> and hard?
<staticsn0w> ill do it hard
<Bashing-om> !10.10 pc1
<pc1> im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 netbook on my acer aspire and keep getting this error input/output error during write on/dev/sda .. any suggestions?
<staticsn0w> hard is holding down power
<johndoe__> no
<staticsn0w> ok
<staticsn0w> so soft
<johndoe__> Just ask windows to reboot kindly
<staticsn0w> ill do that
<staticsn0w> lol
<johndoe__> yes, soft :p
<johndoe__> You need to be soft with computers :p
<Bashing-om> !10.10 | pc1
<ubottu> pc1: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<JillyJ> Hi Everyone, I'm looking at new laptops and trying to figure out if Ubuntu will run on something with a braswell chipset.
<k1l> pc1: scrap that 10.10. that is dead a long time and no one is fixing any errors for that
<pc1> its brings up that error no matter what os i try
<JillyJ> I'm looking at one of the HP x360's
<pc1> hard drive is good i tested it
<JillyJ> Do you think the wi-fi driver will be there?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<pc1> anyone??
<johndoe__> k1l, Why not? This is a modern Intel processor, it should have all the driver for the processor.
<k1l> johndoe__: ?
<johndoe__> pc1, How did you tested the hard drive?
<johndoe__> k1l, sorry, mixed with JillyJ 's message
<k1l> johndoe__: ubuntu 10.10 is dead. even installing it will not help anything . so there is no point in installing it in the first place. start with a propt ubuntu that actually is still supported
<JillyJ> I just had to return a brand new skylate chipset laptop because I couldn't get the wi-fi drivers.  How are you supposed to get wi-fi drivers if you don't have any wi-fi drivers?
<johndoe__> JillyJ, Why not? This is a modern Intel processor, it should have all the driver for the processor.
<back> ok
<JillyJ> johndoe, yes, well that one I just returned...everything worked...but no wi-fi and I spent around 8 hours trying to make it work.
<Guest66385> gamare12
<pc1> with the live cd
<Guest66385> hello
<johndoe__> JillyJ, This is in deed not always easy when you don't have wifi driver (sometimes ethernet can be an option). But still possible to download from an other computer than transfer with an USB stick
<JillyJ> yes with the live CD.  And no ethernet port.
<johndoe__> JillyJ, The last wifi chip I had working out of the bow went Intell ones, but I don't know if this is a good general rule.
<JillyJ> It's a laptop.  I hope they can do a better job of getting wi-fi to work out of the box...because I'm fairly good at this stuff and I couldn't make it work.
<johndoe__> Intel*
<pc1> it gives you that option with the live usb
<pc1> doesnt it?
<JillyJ> This one had an intel 3165 maybe.  something like that.
<JillyJ> http://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/Laptops/hp-pavilion-x360---11-k120nr-%28energy-star%29
<JillyJ> this is what I'm looking at.
<k1l> pc1: why do you use a 10.10 iso? use a 14.04 iso, that still gets support
<pc1> ive tried it still gives the same error
<pc1>  input/output error during write on/dev/sda
<johndoe__> k1l, I agree that he should do with a supported Ubuntu version, I did react in the ' no matter what os i try' idea, but he should continue with ether the LTS or 15.10 of course.
<pc1> ??
<johndoe__> pc1, How did you try the hard drive defects to be sure that is not the cause?
<pc1> check hard disk for errors
<johndoe__> pc1 tools?
<k1l> pc1: start a live-usb with an non-dead ubuntu. use the live mode. come here if you get errors in the install then
<pc1> the option before installing
<Staticsn0w> Hey I'm on my ipad
<pc1> k
<johndoe__> Staticsn0w, I would have prefered on a working Ubuntu ;)
<Staticsn0w> chkdsk is running after I rebooted, but is stuck on 29% :(
<Staticsn0w> what do I do
<pc1> 15.10?
<pc1> or 14.04
<k1l> 14.04
<k1l> and since its a netbook start with Lubuntu
<pc1> k
<johndoe__> Staticsn0w, I can takes more time on some parts than other, but should go at the end.
<Staticsn0w> wait
<Staticsn0w> its fine now
<Staticsn0w> just rebooted and went to 100%
<Staticsn0w> so now Ubuntu live use time?
<JillyJ> Ya was intel wireless 3165 (rev 81) with skylake chipset...I'm hoping the braswell has been out longer and may work.
<area51pilot> welcome
<johndoe__> Staticsn0w, Don't do 'hard reboot' too often, this is not that good (some data can be corrupted if not written when you do it).
<Staticsn0w> Ok
<Staticsn0w> im using the reboot to Ubuntu for windows tool now
<shadowl143> hola
<shadowl143> estoy estudiando sistemas y necesito una aplicacion que sea lo mas compatible con visual estudio
<shadowl143> conoceran alguno
<shadowl143> ?
<vranas> My RPi2 with Ubuntu MATE is faster than the Ubuntu computer I was using as my primary PC in 2005...
<robotti^> is it suprise?
<robotti^> is acceleration when using xorg on rpi2?
<robotti^> is there
<vranas> It's a decently powerful computer.  I'm jaded by the beefy workstations I am used to working with, but It's about a usable as my smartphone for basic tasks.
<pc1> same error ubuntu 14.04 32 bit input/ output error during write on/dev/sda
<vranas> xorg isn't great, but judging from the video performance on OPENELEC and OSMC, there's plenty of room for improvement
<robotti^> there is hardware acceleration for video, but I am wondering about 3D-desktop/accelerated desktop
<jon__> hello. im trying to set up deluge on headless 14.04 server, i am unable to seed and get this error:  jon@jonserver:~$ [ERROR   ] 20:04:18 rpcserver:376 Couldn't listen on any:58846: [Errno 98] Address already in use.
<jon__> any suggestions?
<keivan> hey
<Guest94542> can i ask a graphics question for lubuntu
<Bashing-om> Guest94542: Yes, ask it .
<Guest94542> so i just installed the latest version of lubuntu 15
<Guest94542> on a dell latitude 530
<Guest94542> i want to make sure i have all the necessary graphics card
<Guest94542> how do i check to make sure i have all the graphics drivers for my laptop?
<Bashing-om> Guest94542: There is no straight forward answer to that . You can see your options from softwaresources -> Additional Drivers .
<Guest94542> i only see one item in the additional drivers tab
<Guest94542> unknown:unknown
<Guest94542> this device is not working
<Guest94542> 2 choices
<Guest94542> using processor microcode firmware for intel cpus from intel-microcode (properietary)
<Guest94542> do not use the device
<Guest94542> that's all i see
<Guest94542> that was under the additional drivers item
<Bashing-om> Guest94542: If this is an Intel graphic's card, Intel proves in the kernel the best they have to us . Maybe a laptop here with hybrid graphics ? Now that takes a bit of tweak'n .
<Guest94542> but under the software & updates. there's also a additional drivers tab and there's nothing underneath it
<Bashing-om> prove/provides *
<Guest94542> how do i find out what graphics card type i have?
<spark010> I got a fuse mount point error (no mount point ) for my motog on Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Guest94542: Activate a terminal .. and ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' to see the video hardware . and ' sudo lshw -C display ' to see what driver if any is loaded .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: thanks for that lscpi command!  fyi, it also shows the "Kernel driver in use" ;)
<Guest94542> for the first command, i got
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: True .. but I generally want to see the additinal info that 'dispaly' shows .
<Guest94542> VGA compatiable controller [0300] intel corporation obmile gm965/gl960 integrated graphics controller (primary)
<Guest94542> subystem: dell device
<Guest94542> kernel driver in use i915
<Guest94542> there's another one for secondary
<Guest94542> for the 2nd command i got
<Guest94542> vga compatible controller
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: i know it's silly, but i'm not a fan of lshw (because of the need for sudo)...
<Guest94542> product mobile gm965/gl960 integrated graphics controller (primary
<Guest94542> display:0
<Guest94542> and the 2nd one, display1 unclaimed
<Guest94542> same product as the previous one except this is secondary
<Bashing-om> Guest94542: use our pastebin for the info . look'n so far like hubrid graphocs . may enat a different 'lspci' to see .
<Guest94542> how do i use the pastebin?
<Bashing-om> hybrid*
<Bashing-om> !paste | Guest94542
<ubottu> Guest94542: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> Guest94542: ' sudo apt-get install pastebinit ' lspci | grep "VGA\|3D" | pastebinit ' . the result is a URL back in terminal. Pass that link back here .
<spark010> how do I fix a fuse mountpoint error ? I can't connect to my phone using mtp. I'm using a ubuntu-minimal install
<Guest94542> let me switch computer to the lubuntu one.  i'll be right back
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: you might have more success adding a -v to the lspci for hybrid graphics  YMMV
<Andy1> hi, this is Andy, i'm back
<routed> welcome back andy
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Undoubtably you are right ! .. I will have to try that - inquiring minds want to know .
<Bashing-om> Andy1: Show is what we are wotking with in that paste of the 'lspci' command .
<Andy1> i got this after putting the sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Andy1> how do i copy text from xterm?
<routed> oO
<Hu4x3r1980> 24 clones in the chan :O
<Bashing-om> Andy1: What we ant is the link .. just gold the left mouse button and drag what you want to copu to clipboard +1 . paste by middle button .
<Bashing-om> gold/hold*
<zykotick9> Andy1: fyi, an alternative to middle mouse click (for paste) is shift+INS
<staticsn0w> it worked :D
<Andy1> how do i copy it? i hightlight the text in Xterm already
<zykotick9> Andy1: the hightlight _is_ the copy, now just paste.
<spark010> Ctrl+Shift+C Andyl
<Andy1> i hit shift+ins but nothing happened hmmm
<Andy1> sorry i'm a newbie
<staticsn0w> johndoe_ it worked!!!
<zykotick9> Andy1: was it still highlighted?
<spark010> Ctrl+V here
<Hu4x3r1980> how could i install teamviewer?
<Andy1> it's still highlited
<spark010> grab the deb file from the website :p Hu4x3r1980
<Bashing-om> Andy1: Being new is not a sin . We were all new at this at one time .
<Andy1> i clicked on it and now it's not highlited anymore
<Andy1> and i hit ctrl-v here but nothing
<zykotick9> Andy1: what application are you trying to paste into?  from xterm to what?
<Andy1> neither shift-ins
<Andy1> to this chat place
<Hu4x3r1980> spark010 thats mean i cant do it form Terminal ?
<Hu4x3r1980> aha
<staticsn0w> guys can you help me, when i try to install wine1.7 ubuntu says dpkg locked
<staticsn0w> what do i do?
<zykotick9> Andy1: none of what spark010 suggested works for me... re:copy/paste from xterm
<Hu4x3r1980> or even from USC
<Hu4x3r1980> ?
<Hu4x3r1980> i do not like to go to web-sites to get soft's :O
<Hu4x3r1980> brb
<Bashing-om> Andy1: I also run xterm. I find it easier to highlight what I want copied .. and click where I want to paste and to paste use the middle mouse button .
<staticsn0w> here is the output:
<staticsn0w> staticsn0w@staticsn0w-Inspiron-3520:~$ sudo apt-get install -y wine1.7
<staticsn0w> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<staticsn0w> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<staticsn0w> staticsn0w@staticsn0w-Inspiron-3520:~$ sudo apt-get install -y wine1.7
<staticsn0w> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<staticsn0w> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<spark010> Hu4x3r1980 you can try by sudo dpkg -i DEB_PACKAGE
<Hu4x3r1980> ok THX SPARK010 :)
<Andy1> sorry i use logitech track ball mouse so there's no middle mouse button
<Xuli> staticsn0w; ps -ef |grep dpkg
<staticsn0w> xuli what?
<staticsn0w> thats how to unlock dpkg?
<zykotick9> Andy1: both buttons at once might simulate middle mouse click
<Xuli> staticsn0w: No, get PID then kill -9 <pid>
<Bashing-om> StathisA: Can only have once instance of the package manager open at any given time . Close all out but one . Or wait for the update to complete before running another command .
<staticsn0w> oh ok
<Andy1> when i hit both buttons at the same time, the option menu came up with copy but not paste
<zykotick9> Andy1: are you sure u
<Andy1> wow, i did not know copy and paste can be this difficult :)
<Andy1> in XTERM, i hightlighted the text
<zykotick9> Andy1: sorry, are you sure you are using "xterm"
<staticsn0w> xuli you are amazing thanks
<Xuli> staticsn0w: Glad it worked.
<Andy1> under other -> i have XTERM and UXTERM
<Guest69224> hi, guys, got problems with a laptop that has nvidea everything, seems like. I have windows 8.1 on it, and sound go on and off with it. I would put ubuntu on it in a minute, but when I stick the live cd in, I have to hit the "e" key to make it load, and then I can't get any internet connection, like a laptop should do naturally! Oh! this has been so irritating! What should I do?
<Guest69224> I can get the linux to load, but no internet connection, and i don't have an ethernet cord.
<Guest69224> Do I have to get an ethernet cord to get on the internet to get the drivers,once I download ubuntu?
<spark010> Guest69224 You will need drivers
<Juggie> Guest69224, is it a nvidia ion based laptop?
<Juggie> atom + ion?
<Guest69224> I think so.  I don'
<Guest69224>  oops  don't know what "ion" means, but it seems to have nvidea everything.
<Andy1> i switched to use lxterminal and i can copy and paste now
<Juggie> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<spark010> I'll be back
<Andy1> so here's the command i used
<Andy1> sudo apt-get install pastebinit ' lspci | grep "VGA\|3D" | pastebinit '
<Andy1> this is what i got
<Bashing-om> Andy1: Tp paste .. maybe one of these : ctl+shift+v , shift+insert , ctl+insert .
<Juggie> Guest69224, i had a similar problem with fedora and a nvidia ion machine
<Andy1> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package  lspci | grep "VGA\|3D" | pastebinit  E: Couldn't find any package by regex ' lspci | grep "VGA\|3D" | pastebinit '
<Juggie> the network drivers are gone from default install
<Juggie> so i had to get the package
<Guest69224> so, juggie, what did you do?
<Juggie> i am sure you can do the same
<Juggie> i installed the rpm
<Juggie> do a lspci
<Juggie> in shell type 'lspci'
<Juggie> to see what your network drivers are
<Juggie> er, network card is
<Juggie> i mean
<staticsn0w> ok so i need more help
<Juggie> and then get the drive for it
<Juggie> *driver
<Juggie> cant type today
<Guest69224> what do you mean, "in shell" type lspci? I am not too smart here with all this.
<Juggie> Guest69224, are you in the ubuntu desktop?
<staticsn0w> only have a few more MiB in my ubuntu partition and i want to transfer about 3 gigs from my windows 8 partition to my ubuntu one
<daftykins> Andy1: no that is a command to find info, not a package..
<Bashing-om> Andy1: Rin the command with out the quite marks , these marks are only to diffentiate to you this is a coomand . Not to the system . the result is a URL back in terminal . my result form the command : " http://paste.ubuntu.com/13732735/ " .
<Guest69224> I haven't installed it on that machine yet. Just wondering how I'm going to do it if I do (with the internet anyway)
<Juggie> Guest69224, oh LOL, if the bootdvd/usb doesnt detect the wifi/network by default you can just download the drivers on another machine and copy them over with usb and install them
<Juggie> you can also dual boot windows and linux which in your case is what I would suggest
<Juggie> google for information on that!
<Juggie> you should also consider upgrading your windows 8.1 to windows 10.
<Andy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13732822/
<staticsn0w> how can i transfer space from one partition to another?
<Guest69224> I can install it alright, but how am I going to get the internet? I will probably have to connect it with a ethernet cord and go online that way to get drivers.  oh copy them on a usb humm ok. So, booting it in live usb/cd doesn't necessarily connect it to the internet?
<Andy1> can you tell me if i need to install any graphics driver for my laptop or i have everything already please?
<Bashing-om> Andy1: :ppk'm at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/13732822/ . Will advise on drivers .
<spark010> back
<Hu4x3r1980> WB, <spark010>
<Andy1> thanks
<spark010> so here is my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/13732824/
<Guest69224> Sooo, I get the drivers from another linux, download it to a usb, and put it in the one I'm having trouble with?
<Hu4x3r1980> 0
<Guest69224> What did you do with your Fedora on that kind of computer?
<Juggie> Guest69224, forget about that i'm just saying on some old nvidia stuff, drivers may not be included
<Juggie> but i dont know what your laptop is
<Juggie> so just install it as dual boot and have at it
<Juggie> if you need a driver you can reboot into windows
<Juggie> get the .deb and then boot into ubuntu and install it
<Juggie> no big deal
<Juggie> jump into the deep end, be brave :P
<spark010> erf it forgot the last line ... fuse: missing mountpoint parameter
<staticsn0w> hello?
<Bashing-om> Andy1: That (primary) makes we want to insure this is not some kind of hybrid (optimus) graphics . so do ' sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit ' let's see what the grapics sets is doing .
<Guest69224> holy cow! haahahaha
<Andy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13732990/
<Guest69224> So, when I put a live cd into my windows machine, how do I do a dual boot? I have no idea.
<Bashing-om> Andy1: look'n  .
<staticsn0w> boot in to bios
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: re: Andy1 well, that's a new one for me... dual intel chips?!?!
<Andy1> i just bought this old laptop today
<spark010> <zykotick9> I think it is just the vga port
<Bashing-om> Andy1: zykotick9 Concur ,, looks to be dual head and no ,omotir connected to the second display port . Andy I think you are in good shape .
<Andy1> thanks.  because when i used Windows, after installing the OS, i have to download additional drivers from dell for graphics
<Andy1> but it looks like lubuntu installed all the necessary graphics cards for me
<spark010> I corrected my pastbin if some want to help  :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/13733003/     this does not happend on windows
<Andy1> since we're talking about just graphics cards drivers, i just want to make sure i have all the necessary drivers.
<Andy1> for other things as well
<Bashing-om> Andy1: Intel provides us the best they have and it is included in the kerenl . In ubuntu we do not have to go hunting up drivers. If another driver is required generally they are in our software repository .
<Andy1> cool thanks guys
<Andy1> i learn alot today :)
<Andy1> i'm switching to lubuntu just today
<Andy1> :)
<Bashing-om> Andy1: The kernel takes care of drivers . 95% of the time .
<Andy1> awesome, thanks
<spark010> my realteck wifi/bt does not work correctly :/ so i am in the 5% that it does not work
<Bashing-om> Andy1: np. enjoy .. We are here as you have other questions . just ask .
<sciiam> Hi, Is LVM over USB stick supposed to be incredibly slow?
<nicomachus> sciiam: define "incredibly slow"? the answer is likely no
<Andy1> thanks so much
<Andy1> bye
<spark010> aah I just found that my adb says my device is offline while it is online  ?!?
<sciiam> so slow that as soon as i start accessing drive like while copying or upgrading system it almost freeze!
<sciiam> i had system on this lvm on usb stick but data was on a regular partition on a disk but as soon as i put the data on the lvm too... its so slow that every single process hang
<spark010> sciiam I think the usb speed might be a factor
<sciiam> spark010, ya... i havent checked if it was usb 1 or 2.0 ... its an old proliant ml150 g5
<sciiam> ill check later
<sciiam> thanks
<jabbaThutt> why is there no cinbuntu
<jabbaThutt> cinnabuntu
<daftykins> jabbaThutt: niche DE, they're waiting for you to make one...
<spark010> just as why there is no i3Buntu
<jabbaThutt> ok, version 1 will be called Minibon
<nicomachus> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand sued by cinnabon
<daftykins> as always folks, keep the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic and support only here :)
<spark010> well I do need support :(
<daftykins> spark010: i see you asking 3 things, what are you after exactly?
<spark010> I can't mount my cellphone by mtp
<daftykins> can't help you there, maybe someone else can.
<daftykins> or maybe even the android channel
<nicomachus> spark010: did you try enabling USB debugging in the developer options?
<daftykins> that doesn't bear any relevance toward MTP access
<nicomachus> daftykins: it does.
<spark010> yep, the phone is rooted too
<daftykins> no it does not
<spark010> if you saw my pastebin  the problem is with fuse that cannot assing a mountpoint
<nicomachus> ok, daftykins, well try to connect an android device to a linux PC without it and let me know how that goes. I've done this once or twice.
<sciiam> i3  <3 :)
<daftykins> ugh that guy always ragequits after being disagreed with
<spark010> O.o
<andy_> hi
<Guest77778> i want firefox to start up when i start up my laptop
<Guest77778> can i do that?
<daftykins> add it to your startup apps then, used to be a common area to add things
<Guest77778> i use lubuntu
<deweydb> hmmm. so i tried to upgrade from 5.5 to 5.6 on ubuntu, and the installer is just hanging on: 2015-12-05 22:54:36 0 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld (mysqld 5.6.27-0ubuntu0.14.04.1-log) starting as process 1510 ...
<deweydb> not sure how long this *should* take
<deweydb> its been about 10 minutes now.
<deweydb> htop shows mysql jumping from 2% to 50% cpu, over and over again
<daftykins> and its' logs say?
<deweydb> nothing? they're both empty /var/log/mysql.log and /var/log/mysql.err
<deweydb> 0 bytes
<Athos999> how does one run a program from terminal?
<spark010> type the name of the program ;)
<daftykins> Athos999: which?
<Athos999> google chrome.
<Athos999> I had installed it
<Athos999> and it told me to run from terminal.
<Athos999> I just downloaded Ubuntu today for the first time...so I'm still getting a hang of it all
<daftykins> that doesn't really make a lot of sense
<Athos999> so far I love it
<Athos999> Apparently, you have to run google-chrome in terminal
<Athos999> then it installs the .deb package
<Athos999> (once it's been downloaded in the software center)
<daftykins> no just find the downloaded .deb that installs the repo, then run that
<daftykins> spark010: btw if it's the first time you've tried to use MTP on a custom ROM, you might want to check MTP is enabled in the storage settings
<daftykins> Athos999: you can't get chrome from the standard repos
<Athos999> what is standard repos?
<spark010> <daftykins> the sad thing is that it is working on my dead laptop ... on this one  it trow me a mount point error and I can't figure out why
<Bashing-om> !repository | Athos999
<ubottu> Athos999: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<daftykins> Athos999: sources to get packages of software from, Chrome is proprietary software from Google... so they provide a .deb to download which enables *their* repo in order to download Chrome
<Athos999> ahh
<Kinky_Kitty> So.. Uh. 14.04. I seem to be having network issues with BCM43224. Any possible fixes anyone can think of?
<Bashing-om> !bcm | Kinky_Kitty
<ubottu> Kinky_Kitty: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Kinky_Kitty> I am a bit.. Worried of such help topics. This is a Macbook pro (Late 2008 model) I fear that what may work for a standard BCM43XX may not work for one custom built for apple?
<cfhowlett> !mac | Kinky_Kitty, mac channels would know more.
<ubottu> Kinky_Kitty, mac channels would know more.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Bashing-om> kimico: True and you are good to be prident . However, I have no experience with Macs .
<rizi> Hi i have folder with sub folders which have bunch of  pdf files. i want to combine them all. I am using this pdftk `find . -name "*.pdf"` cat output newfile.pdf to compleshed it but i am getting error
<rizi> there are files with spaces as well which are causing this problem so how to fix it.
<Kinky_Kitty> It appears that loading the b43 firmware modules did work. I suppose even custom made chips work the same? Or similar enough to make things work correctly?
<someguy_> hello, is there anyone that cna help me with a bright adjustment issue?
<isReKT2000> Kinky_Kitty, it is a bcm43 so it's normal.
<staticsn0w> hey guys
<limp> I see under /lib/modules/"kernelversion"/kernel/drivers you have all the kernel modules .ko
<staticsn0w> so, my ubuntu partition is running very low on storage (10-50mb left i think) and now, when i go in to ubuntu and try to log in to my account, it shows my wallpaper and mouse after putting in my passwd, do i need to transfer storage from my win partition to my ubuntu one?
<limp> but curious do you ever have to manually load any of these or does the os's have a process at boot up to detect and load the proper .ko it needs
<limp> reason why i ask is that psmouse seems to be loaded on most of the ubuntu os's i have used but never in uses if your using a usb mouse... so it seems to load default ones
<limp> that you don't even uses is there a specific way to tell the os's what .ko to load so when you lsmod you see those only ones
<wylem> Would anyone be willing to help me out with a semi-annoying questions?
<wylem> question*
<staticsn0w> hello? can anyone help me? ;-;
<limp> I know you can always write a startup script that removes them and adds the ones you want but was  more wondering what process loads all the .ko and what determines which ones it is going to load
<cfhowlett> limp, spring cleaning time.  echo "Cleaning Up" && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get -y autoclean && sudo apt-get -y clean
<cfhowlett> !ask | wylem
<ubottu> wylem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> limp, sorry, wrong nick.  staticsn0w >>> spring cleaning time.  echo "Cleaning Up" && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get -y autoclean && sudo apt-get -y clean
<daftykins> staticsn0w: show us a "df -h" at paste.ubuntu.com
<staticsn0w> cghowlett i cant get to terminal, i cant get past the lockscreen unless i go to guest mode
<daftykins> staticsn0w: no, press ctrl+alt+F1 then log in there
<staticsn0w> oh ok
<staticsn0w> time to reboot to ubuntu
<daftykins> so i suppose you don't have another device to be on here at the same time?
<laurus> I am trying to remap a key to make it have the same functionality as "Alt." However xmodmap does not seem to be working. What should I do?
<limp> anybody know what loads the .ko that you see in lsmod if you don't load them manual with insmod , modprobe ,..etc
<staticsn0w> so i tried the ctrl alt f1 thing but i couldnt do startx, it would just hang on a black screen
<staticsn0w> i am now in ubuntu guest mode
<staticsn0w> and i now have 0bytes disk space
<staticsn0w> how do i access terminal in guest mode?
<staticsn0w> it doesnt show up in the searh thing
<lu_tze> I'm ending up doing a compiz --replace ever week now. Ubunty with Unity on an old laptop is just not do-able. Switching to Gnome.
<staticsn0w> i really, REALLY dont want to go through the mess of uninstalling and then reinstalling, it will be too much of a pain in the ass and ill just abandon ubuntu
<staticsn0w> :/
<staticsn0w> ill try again though,
<daftykins> staticsn0w: that's not the point, the idea is to run the commands from there to look at disk space... you likely made the problem worse by trying to startx if you used sudo.
<daftykins> staticsn0w: alternatively, do you have a live session boot media on DVD/USB you can come on IRC from and investigate this system?
<dontkillmeblabla> hallow
<bobdobbs> I've set up passwordless SSH login to a remote server using ssh-copy-id. So I can log in to remote without entering a password. I'd like to also log in to remote using filezilla
<bobdobbs> Presently filezilla requires a password. If I leave the password field empty then auth fails.
<djyellow> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLsTskih7_I
<bobdobbs> Online docs say that I can import a key in to filezilla using it's graphic UI.
<bobdobbs> So, I have to go to settings->preferences... import key...
<bobdobbs> so filezilla gives me a file browser for me to locate the key with
<bobdobbs> However, the browser can't see dot directories.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | djyellow
<ubottu> djyellow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bobdobbs> I think that filezilla is using a component of gnome as a file browser
<bobdobbs> so, is there a way to configure the gnome component to view dot directories?
<hispeed67> for some reason, my cpu util is constantly very high. no apps running and it sits at around 80%. intel i3-3110 / 2.4GHz
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: tested with htop what goes up?
<hispeed67> lotuspsychje, you mean what is the top of the list using htop?
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: yes
<hispeed67> xfce4-taskmanager
<hispeed67> there appears to be some things going on in the background..
<hispeed67> ninja
<hispeed67> but it's the third..
<lotuspsychje> !info ninja
<ubottu> ninja (source: ninja): Privilege escalation detection system for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-2 (wily), package size 19 kB, installed size 160 kB
<hispeed67> and a python script seems to be related to updating..
<hispeed67> thanks for the htop ref. never used that before..
<hispeed67> it's nice..
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: the more services you install/setup the higher cpu will go
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: detection or intrusion systems can be high cpu eating also
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: you could also as the #xubuntu guys for the xfce-taskmanager
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: wich xubuntu version are you on?
<hispeed67> xenial
<hispeed67> but it's been ongoing since 14.04
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: #ubuntu+1 for xenial issues
<hispeed67> just tired of my fan spinning up and down.. and cpu always pegged.. don't remeber this being so bad on old pentium systems..
<hispeed67> ubuntu studio also..
<rameme> ‮fucking niggers up asshole jews did 911 aaaaaaaaaaaa
<netameta> what packages do i need to be able to have ubuntu running on vmware full screen ?
<cheeky_monkey> dunno
<wks-zzf> ninini
<wks-zzf> hello
<wks-zzf> who are you?
<Juggie> netameta, install vmware tools
<netameta> juggie vmware tools ?
<netameta> what are those?
<Juggie> google it :)
<Juggie> you can try open-vm-tools as well
<Juggie> which should be in ubuntu repo
<Juggie> or vmware tools from vmware direct
<Juggie> again google ;)
<lotuspsychje> netameta: try the #vbox guys
<KiwiKid> Hello, I installed ubuntu 15.10, then I got sophos antivirus for it. But I can't scan my home folder because it's encrypted: access denied. I even tried sudo.
<lotuspsychje> KiwiKid: un-encrypt and scan then?
<KiwiKid> right on
<TSS> Antivirus on Ubuntu? What is the point?
<KiwiKid> Really? lol
<KiwiKid> Do you not know what malware is?
<TSS> No one writes malware for linux
<KiwiKid> You're funny :)
<staticsn0w> anyone know a way that i can make it so that i dont have to type sudo in front of every apt related thing i do on ubuntu 14.04.3?
<TSS> Never ran antivirus on my machine since I built it, and I am doing fine
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | KiwiKid try this
<ubottu> KiwiKid try this: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 96 kB, installed size 718 kB
<batteronizer> staticsn0w: sudo -i
<KiwiKid> Good for you mate, better secure than not I guess..
<TSS> type /sudo du
<batteronizer> needed only ones for a session
<TSS> type /sudo su
<KiwiKid> thank you
<lotuspsychje> TSS: there are rootkits out there for linux, be carefull what you suggest
<staticsn0w> batteronizer is there anyway i can have ubuntu run that command on startup?
<TSS> I reccomend against.
<batteronizer> you basically have to be root for that
<staticsn0w> and have it auto authenticate when it runs the command
<staticsn0w> batteronizer i auto login as root
<ubuntu-mate> hi people is test hexchat
<alkisg> Hi, given a file (e.g. /boot/vmilnuz), how can I find out the name of the partition that it comes from (e.g. /dev/sda8), with some command like `stat`?
<ubuntu-mate> xD
<TSS> Auto login as root? And I am accused of being insecure?
<staticsn0w> noone touches my computer
<batteronizer> staticsn0w: not recommended, but you could enable the root account and login using that account
<batteronizer> google on how to enable root on Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> TSS: nobody accuse you, just being prudent in some cases
<staticsn0w> my fam and friends know thata if they touch my shit, a hand it coming off.
<lotuspsychje> TSS: clamav's database show recent linux malware and rootkits
<ubuntu-mate> i say a cool news - intel gma 500 support in ubuntu mate 15.10 . nice!!!!!
<batteronizer> staticsn0w: one more solution
<KiwiKid> Thank you lotuspsychje, for shedding some light.
<batteronizer> you can put this at the end of your .bashrc file
<KiwiKid> Is Sophos okay to use?
<staticsn0w> ok
<TSS> using 15.10 is a mistake. Wait for 16.04 lts
<staticsn0w> send a pastebin link or something
<batteronizer> staticsn0w: alias apt-get="sudo apt-get"
<lotuspsychje> KiwiKid: sure but it all depends what you run as services, if you updated your system etc
<batteronizer> though you'll still need to enter the passwor
<batteronizer> *password
<lotuspsychje> TSS: please stop suggesting stuff liek that
<ubuntu-mate> glxgears say 38 fps on fulscren mode
<lotuspsychje> TSS: nothing wrong with 15.10
<nbusrone> anyone know how to read a bash script ? if the script ends with           `      .What does it mean ?
<KiwiKid> I just use it for daily email + media streaming etc simple stuff. Just want a bit of security.
<TSS> Different stroke I guess
<batteronizer> if you don't want to enter the password, then enabling root is the only way I know
<staticsn0w> where is .bashrc located? sorry im a linux noob
<batteronizer> in your home directory
<staticsn0w> ok
<batteronizer> /home//accountname
<batteronizer> remove the extra slash
<staticsn0w> it wont show me
<staticsn0w> it just shows my normal folders
<ubuntu-mate> 16.04 app to aipril i no beta tester
<batteronizer> The '.' means it is hidden
<ubuntu-mate> y)))
<batteronizer> Show hidden files
<staticsn0w> ok
<batteronizer> and read up on basics of Ubuntu /Linux somewhere
<staticsn0w> one more thing
<staticsn0w> how do i enable hidden files? xP
<KiwiKid> ctrl + H
<staticsn0w> ok thanks
<nbusrone> no one know about bash script ?
<KiwiKid> bashrc?
<batteronizer> staticsn0w: google these questions before asking
<staticsn0w> ok
<lotuspsychje> batteronizer: dont suggest google for regular ubuntu questions plz
<danes> hello, I am printing with lpr from the command line. Is there a way to know if the file I sent to print has been completed?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | staticsn0w start here
<ubottu> staticsn0w start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nbusrone> KiwiKid : not sure but I copy the bash script code it's not working
<wildc4rd> I run a little ubuntu machine as a file server, what is the best/most problem free way of using it as a file server?
<wildc4rd> (over network, for windows machines)
<nbusrone> KiwiKid : http://pastebin.com/P4PtvkJu it ends with  $@`
<TSS> install Amahi
<ubuntu-mate> by people good day today for all by
<nbusrone> I am trying to fix the screenshot which always save as colon : which not working on back to NTFS
<nbusrone> no reply for me ?
<ovrflw0x> hey nbusrone how r ya buddy
<nbusrone> ovrflw0x : great at the moment
<nbusrone> :)
<ovrflw0x> good ;)
<nbusrone> ovrflw0x : Question , I wanted to fix printscreen rename option , which I am not sure which will work on 14.04 since the discussion is alread years old http://askubuntu.com/questions/55204/how-can-i-change-the-default-name-for-the-screenshots-made-by-gnome-screenshot
<danes> hello, is there a way to find out from the command line if a job sent to a printer has been completed? I am executing a command from a python script to print a file but I need to know when the file has been printed so I can continue executing the script
<nbusrone> ovrflw0x : would you kindly have a look :)
<ovrflw0x> nbusrone, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=740520
<ubottu> Gnome bug 740520 in media-keys "screenshot-utils: don't use spaces or colons in filenames" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<nbusrone> ovrflw0x : how to fix it ? sorry newbie here
<nbusrone> ovrflw0x : how to put and update the fix patch ? since I am new on ubuntu linux
<ovrflw0x> nbusrone, why don't you join "gnome" channel?
<ovrflw0x> nbusrone, #gnome
<ovrflw0x> going for now bye
<nbusrone> ovrflw0x : i can get help there?  thanks for the guide :) see you then :)
<netameta> lotuspsychje, this is also a linux issue so your remark about try vbox guys.. isnt valid
<nbusrone> netameta : can help me a bit on the bug fix on printscreen ?
<netameta> no bug, just want to install the tools that make vmware run linux full screen
<netameta> there are also tools that does it for virtual box
<netameta> nbusrone, i remember there were tools to make it full screen for virtual box
<netameta> i assume same exists for vmware
<aliendude5300> Hello, I recently purchased a laptop -- an ASUS K501UX. It works with the nomodeset option but two finger scrolling, wireless connectivity and resolutions greater than 800x600 are broken. Can someone help me with this?
<daftykins> aliendude5300: which version did you install?
<aliendude5300> I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 off a Live DVD. Not ready to commit to an install until I can get it a bit more functional
<aliendude5300> At the VERY least I need wireless, it's a laptop after all
<daftykins> aliendude5300: nothing can be resolved until installed really, plus there'd be no point putting the work in since on reboot it'd be all gone.
<nbusrone> daftykins : any help here ? :(
<aliendude5300> I disagree with the no point thing -- if I learn valuable information, it's worth it for me to fix it and then reboot
<daftykins> nbusrone: with what
<aliendude5300> I think the biggest issue is that my laptop is using a Sky Lake chip -- it's like really new.
<aliendude5300> I'll grab an lshw output
<daftykins> aliendude5300: ok, well the problem is that you want someone elses time to do that... you need to identify the hardware in use first, can't do anything without that. "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" would help there
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> it's not inherently linked to skylake
<nbusrone> ovrflw0x : Question , I wanted to fix printscreen rename option , which I am not sure which will work on 14.04 since the discussion is alread years old http://askubuntu.com/questions/55204/how-can-i-change-the-default-name-for-the-screenshots-made-by-gnome-screenshot
<nbusrone> daftykins : Question , I wanted to fix printscreen rename option , which I am not sure which will work on 14.04 since the discussion is alread years old http://askubuntu.com/questions/55204/how-can-i-change-the-default-name-for-the-screenshots-made-by-gnome-screenshot
<knot> hello everyone
<aliendude5300> http://pastebin.com/ntRthFHf
<knot> can someone give me a little help?
<daftykins> aliendude5300: not what i suggested
<daftykins> knot: no, not without a question :)
<daftykins> intel 7265 wireless there aliendude5300 - odd that wouldn't work out of the box.
<daftykins> in fact it claims to be disabled, perhaps your wireless switch is off
<daftykins> "rfkill list all" i think is helpful in those situations
<aliendude5300> daftykins: http://termbin.com/45em
<daftykins> alright so you can do nothing with the graphics situation really until you've got an install
<aliendude5300> daftykins, unfortunately there is no physical hardware switch
<daftykins> there often is an Fn+F# combo
<aliendude5300> The best I've got is an airplane mode fn combo, which I tried a few times
<aliendude5300> That did not work
<aliendude5300> Hmm, screen brightness fn keys are broken as well.
<aliendude5300> Touchpad disable combo does absolutely nothing but touchpad works minus two finger scrolling
<aliendude5300> Not all fn keys are broken though -- keyboard backlight, calculator, volume, screen blank all work fine
<aliendude5300> I think I'm going to install to a flash drive or something so I can test this out more. It's too broken to be my daily machine, unfortunately
<aliendude5300> Might just stick with Windows 10 until I can get Ubuntu working a bit better
<Mike1> aliendude5300: but Fn keys are usually quite fixable
<Mike1> or just use a different combination for the same thing
<aliendude5300> Mike1, sure, but there is a long list of things broken with this.
<aliendude5300> 800x600 resolution is all that works, no hardware accelerated graphics, no wireless (thinks it's hw switch disabled with no way to turn it on), no way to change brightness at all, no two finger scrolling... it's quite broken :(
<Mike1> wow
<emiliano_> hi
<Mike1> aliendude5300: what device is that?
<daftykins> aliendude5300: i did say what to run to check for more info...
<emiliano_> i have a question about linux-image-4.2.0...-generic
<daftykins> and what is it?
<aliendude5300> ASUS K501UX.
<emiliano_> There's someone that can explain me why linux-image...4.2.0-generic has a few drivers?
<daftykins> emiliano_: what's the question?
<JuicyParsons> I used pip to install the latest version of ipython3, but now both ipython and ipython3 both point to the pip Python3 version ... how do I make it so that ipython refers to the Ubuntu package ipython again?
<daftykins> 'drivers' ?
<netameta> what does restart you x session means ?
<daftykins> netameta: stop and restart the GUI
<aliendude5300> I ran your command you suggested, not sure if I missed something.
<daftykins> aliendude5300: the rfkill one also
<aliendude5300> http://termbin.com/45em
<aliendude5300> ah, I'll run that
<aliendude5300> http://termbin.com/0k3l
<emiliano_> why linux-image-4.2.0---generic has a few drivers?
<daftykins> aliendude5300: yep hard blocked wifi there
<daftykins> aliendude5300: i would ensure you tried booting into Windows, used the wifi... then reboot into the live session and try again - or you can try the unblock command with rfkill
<aliendude5300> how can I use this unblock command
<daftykins> emiliano_: your question did not make sense the first time, so don't repeat - what do you think 'drivers' are?
<aliendude5300> I was just in windows with wifi enabled, no issues at all
<nbusrone> daftykins : no hlep ?
<daftykins> nbusrone: nope sorry, too busy to look right now.
<emiliano_> excuse me
<emiliano_> i upgraded my workstation from 15.04 to 15.10
<nbusrone> daftykins : thanks , but I guess i dont have option right now , haveto wait until someone willing help gtg then
<aliendude5300> I'm going to look into this tomorrow, thanks for the suggestions.
<netameta> daftykins, well i am trying
<netameta> but this doesnt work
<netameta> daftykins, are you familar with the packages needed to be installed for virtualBox inorder to make it run full screen ?
<emiliano_> after the upgrade my workstation starts with the kernel 4.2.0-generic but for example without keyboard drivers
<emiliano_> i search for bugs but i doesn't find nothing
<emiliano_> then i searched inside file list of 4.2.0-lowlatency package and find that this packages contains keyboard drivers
<akik> netameta: you probably need to install build-essential inside the linux vm for the guest tools to compile
<psj> ?
<asad_> hey. how can I list all installed packages?
<Guest40775> i want the system to update firefox and flash whenever it has a new version
<Guest40775> i'm using the latest version of lunbuntu
<akik> asad_: dpkg -l
<Guest40775> do you know how to do that?
<asad_> akik, can I do it using apt-get?
<akik> asad_: run that dpkg command
<emiliano_> dpkg -l for the list of all installed packages
<asad_> emiliano_, is there a way to list all packages using apt-get ?
<netameta> akik build-essential its called ?
<netameta> so apt-get install build-essential
<emiliano_> asad_: i think apt list
<akik> netameta: yes, did you try to install build-essential?
<daftykins> netameta: i was under the impression you said 'vmware' earlier
<tlepes> can you run multiple brand video cards (nvidia and amd or intel) and run a seperate x server on each?
<daftykins> they tend to have conflicting libraries, between nvidia and AMD
<tlepes> what about an nvidia card and intel?  i want to try multi-seat using mobo video and nvidia card
<hicoleri> How do I start an application in the terminal and then "return" to the terminal?(i.e. have the prompt available again?)
<EriC^^> hicoleri: <program> &
<tlepes> thanks @daftykins
<daftykins> tlepes: i can't imagine there'd be much wrong with that
<EriC^^> i like <program> & disown , hicoleri
<hicoleri> Eric^^: Thanks
<EriC^^> with disown you can close the terminal and it keeps running
<hicoleri> EriC^^:Okay
<EriC^^> no problem
<JuicyParsons> I was using pip to install a variety of python packages, and it has basically borked my system ... what's the best way to "start from scratch", undo everything pip has done, and end up with a default Ubuntu python installation?
<baizon> JuicyParsons: remove the packages
<JuicyParsons> will pip also remove all of the libraries it built?
<baizon> JuicyParsons: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173323/how-do-i-detect-and-remove-python-packages-installed-via-pip
<JuicyParsons> baizon, Ah, thanks
<nbusrone> how to find a character with unknown name in it ? lets say 120.jpg to 129.jpg .I wanted to find them but how to list out all at once ? I type 12*.jpg doesn't show anything?
<baizon> nbusrone: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grep-regular-expressions/
<nbusrone> baizon : I am using ctrl+F at folder screen. How to use them ?
<baizon> nbusrone: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81740/enhancing-the-nautilus-search-option
<nbusrone> baizon : not working If I wanted to search 1_13_15.jpg to 1_31_15.jpg ? how ? _**.jpg not working
<saurabh> hi, I'm running Monodevelop 5.1 on my 14.04 x_64 system. It does not use *global menu*.
<saurabh> However, when I run it directly from /usr/lib/monodevelop/bin/MonoDevelop.exe, it *uses* global menu
<saurabh> where can I find the configuration to edit this behavior and get global menus
<OerHeks> saurabh, i think global menu is now hardcoded, even in unity tweak that option does not change
<saurabh> OerHeks, oh i see
<nbusrone> baizon : noting will search on _15.jpg ????? why is ubuntu search ? if 15.jpg will show but adding _ + the extension .jpg all not working
<badbodh> saurabh, look into /usr/share/applications for monodevelops's desktop file, open it in some text editor and check the "Exec=" line.
<nbusrone> baizon : I mean the *
<saurabh> badbodh, i'll try that now.
<OerHeks> saurabh, but chekc youself, install unity tweak, themes > window controls
<saurabh> OerHeks, global menus work for *all* other apps. Just monodevelop is a PITA
<saurabh> badbodh, it says Exec=monodevelop %F
<saurabh> should I add ubuntumenu proxy= 1 before the exec
<badbodh> saurabh, # that line, write a new one below it (in case you need to undo changes) Exec=/usr/lib/monodevelop/bin/MonoDevelop.exe
<saurabh> badbodh, i'll try that now
<xchatter> hi
<saurabh> badbodh, it worked :-) Thanks :-)
<badbodh> have fun
<saurabh> should I submit a bug report
<xchatter> I have an encrypted LVM Kubuntu on my USB stick and I want to open sdb3.
<saurabh> OerHeks, thanks.
<nbusrone> badbodh : hi , wanted to ask how to search a file with dash with extension on CTRL+F ?
<xchatter> I did: udisksctl unlock -b /dev/sdb3
<xchatter> Then entered the password
<badbodh> nbusrone, please do not highlight individual nicks. ask the channel in general, allow everyone to participate
<xchatter> I get: Error unlocking /dev/sdb3: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Device /dev/sdb3 is already unlocked as /dev/dm-3
<badbodh> i don't know unity particulars, i don;t even use ubuntu. sorry can;t help you with that.
<xchatter> I think the problem is that I am doing all of this from an the command line of an LVM encrypted Kubuntu: so there are 2 kubuntu-vg
<xchatter> Any idea?
<nbusrone> badbodh : ok sorry
<badbodh> nbusrone, repeat your question without nicks this time :)
<momo85> !list
<ubottu> momo85: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<momo85> ok
<Casper-> heyy, does anyone know how to make a shortcut for a program, in the menu, or desktop?
<Casper-> it works if i type:  sudo ./foo   , but not if i double click on it
<daftykins> what is it?
<badbodh> Casper-, do not cross post please. asking in one channel is good enough
<OerHeks> yes, what program need sudo to run?
<Casper-> my VPN program, what do i enter in the "command box" when i create a launcher?
<Casper-> do i have to create a Bash script?
<OerHeks> Casper-, maybe this answer is any help, with this change, launching the icon will ask for your password >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/118822/how-to-launch-application-as-root-from-unity-launcher
<Casper-> Also, trying to create a simple program to run:   traceroute example.com
<geirha> Casper-: you have to usea graphical sudo, since sudo can only retrieve the password via a terminal emulator
<OerHeks> and howto make a launcher > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<JuicyParsons> I installed the latest version of ipython3 with pip3, and instead of just replacing ipython3, it also makes 'ipython' run Python3.5/ipython4.0 ... how do I make it where ipython points to python2.7/ipython again?
<JuicyParsons> I don't want to uninstall Python 3.5 though - I want ipython3 to run the pip installed version, and I want ipython to run the default ubuntu ipython install
<OerHeks> JuicyParsons, sudo update-alternatives --config python
<OerHeks> and select the python you need
<JuicyParsons> OerHeks, "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for python"
<JuicyParsons> (same when I try for ipython)
<geirha> Mh, because you installed it with pip instead of apt
<utu8o> anyone here use ubuntu on a persistent USB flash drive?
<geirha> You'll have to tell pip which python to use. Maybe #python knows.
<OerHeks> geirha +1
<JuicyParsons> I installed it with apt first
<JuicyParsons> the apt version is still installed.
<JuicyParsons> When I pip uninstall ipython3 (to remove the pip version) it goes back to using the Ubuntu default install
<geirha> pip probably installs it in /usr/local/bin, while apt's is in /usr/bin
<JuicyParsons> Yes, it does.
<geirha> doesn't pip let you install both versions?
<JuicyParsons> It seems to wipe out whatever other pip versions you have though. Originally, I installed the latest version (4.0) ... then I needed to downgrade to 3.1.0 for compatability reasons, and when I did pip install "ipython[all]=3.1.0" it made 3.1 the default ... I honestly have no idea how to have simultaneous installs (although that would be the ideal situation for me)
<JuicyParsons> I'm asking in #python as you suggested, but no luck... I'll go read up more and see if I can find anything.
<amnix> How can I change my cursor theme on ubuntu 15.10? unity-tweak-tool doesn't seem to do the job.
<blanko> hi all
<blanko> how to install comodo antivirus in ubuntu 15.10
<OerHeks> blanko, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus there is an entry for comodo.
<OerHeks> amnix, did you logout/login again, to let the theme take effect?
<amnix> OerHeks, Yes it only works in firefox and doesn't work systemwide.
<xchatter> I need help. I am doing a checksum with md5 sha256 and I get different checksums for the same file each time.
<lrpolash> sudu
<lrpolash> hi
<lrpolash> hi all
<lrpolash> please help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | lrpolash
<ubottu> lrpolash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kunaaljain> !ask
<geirha> xchatter: Can you provide an example?
<blanko> OerHeks: thanks but comodo give error in 15.10
<lrpolash> i can't setup any kind of windows software using windows runur .what should i do naw?
<xchatter> geirha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13742804/
<geirha> xchatter: Are you sure the file content isn't changing? maybe it's still downloading?
<xchatter> geirha, no, of course not
<xchatter> Finished the download a long time ago
<xchatter> It is an SSD drive.
<geirha> xchatter: so   fuser -v kubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso  outputs nothing?
<xchatter> geirha, no output
<geirha> and ''type -a sha256sum''  doesn't show any aliases or functions left by your friends as a prank or anything?
<xchatter> bw@twister:~$ type -a sha256sum
<xchatter> sha256sum is /usr/bin/sha256sum
<JuicyParsons> geirha, btw - I figured out what I needed to do - I just have to install the different python versions in their own virtualenv ... just thought you might like to know in case you see a similar question in the future ... anyways, thanks for trying to help
<xchatter> Could it be possible that the SSD drive is defect?
<geirha> possibly. I'd try fsck on the filesystem
<xchatter> geirha, simply fsck without variables?
<geirha> No, you have to unmount the filesystem, then fsck /dev/sdb1 or whatever the device node is for that partition
<geirha> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<xchatter> geirha, so it can only be done from a live USB stick then?
<geirha> It's the filesystem mounted as / ?
<xchatter> geirha, I am using an encrypted LVM
<xchatter> yes /
<geirha> Oh. Don't know how to handle LVMs.
<xchatter> ok
<Rumbles> can anyone suggest how I would sandbox a rails process, so that a user can connect to a machine and have access to a rails console, but no system commands? I've posted in detail here: http://serverfault.com/questions/741073/forcing-a-user-on-remote-connection-in-to-a-rails-console-and-prevent-them-acc
<cfhowlett> Rumbles, ask #networking or #ubuntu-server perhaps?  sounds like a topic more common over there
<Rumbles> thanks
<Casper-> for example this works:   cd ~/Downloads/foo && sudo ./foo
<Casper-> but this doesnt work:   .~/Dowloads/foo
<Casper-> what am i typing wrong?
<SeriouslyLaugh> ~/Downloads/.foo should work
<kkj> ~/Downloads/.foo ? :)
<Casper-> nope, error is:  "No such file or directory"
<Casper-> u can try it, i'm trying it on ricocet.im   cool chat program
<Casper-> https://ricochet.im/
<Casper-> SeriouslyLaugh: does that command work for u?
<SeriouslyLaugh> what are you trying to do?
<Casper-> well, a bunch of diff things, i'm still learning.  how do u combine this command into one?  ^^  cd ~/Downloads/foo && sudo ./foo
<bittin> |
<SeriouslyLaugh> to what end? what are you trying to accomplish? installation of an application?
<Casper-> this doesnt work:   sudo ~/Downloads/.foo
<SeriouslyLaugh> well .foo is a placeholder command
<SeriouslyLaugh> usually it'll be ~/Downloads/.filenamehere
<alessandro_> ciao
<OerHeks> ugh, running an chat program as root is silly, Casper-
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Casper-> SeriouslyLaugh: well, the other thing is making launcher, but not sure what to put for the "Exec=APP_COMMAND"
<Casper-> OerHeks: there are a couple programs, i want to make launchers for. but i also just want to learn.  (yes ricochet, doesnt need sudo.  but my vpn does)
<Casper-> i'm trying to do learn a bunchof things at once. sorry.    so the first question, is can u excute a program from not inside the directory  i.e.   ~/Downloads/.foo
<Casper-> or do u have to combine the 2 commands together with (&&)?
<Casper-> that seems inefficient  :)
<Casper-> cd ~/Downloads/foo && ./foo
<SeriouslyLaugh> you don't need to cd in order to execute a program Casper-
<Casper-> SeriouslyLaugh:  okay, but this doesnt work, u can try it urself?    ~/Downloads/.foo
<Casper-> i'm trying it with the ricochet program
<kkj> Casper-: Whatabout just ~/Downloads/foo ?
<SeriouslyLaugh> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-ricochet-1-1-0-on-linux-systems/
<nyloc> hi, is there an offical way on how to create a usb stick with persistence and a rw home partition. I would like to have a persistent xubuntu 15.11 with a home partition and I could only find old or incomplete descriptions on the web.
<Casper-> kkj: THat worked!!!  (◔ ‿ ◔)o自*cheers*自o(◔ ‿ ◔)♫♪
<cfhowlett> nyloc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<OerHeks> nyloc, easy, make an usb with the iso, boot it, plug in a 2nd usb and install on that.
<kkj> Casper-: No problem. :-)
<Casper-> i though u needed the "."    Man, that is confusing-- so u need the "./" when u in the correct directory,  but not when u r in diff directry
<kkj> Casper-: ~/Downloads/.foo is a hidden file.
<Casper-> u guys should all try ricochet.im
<nyloc> OerHeks: If I install on the usb drive insted of using casper-rw or something will the stick still be portable?
<kkj> irssi works just fine.
<Casper-> SeriouslyLaugh: reading ur linuxg.net ricochet guide:    why does he put it the ricohet foder in "/opt/" ?
<Casper-> SeriouslyLaugh: also, looks like he meant "ricochet" when he typed "firefox" right?
<SeriouslyLaugh> disregard that
<SeriouslyLaugh> optional applications for some distributions
<SeriouslyLaugh> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12649355/what-does-opt-mean-as-in-the-opt-directory-is-it-an-abbreviation
<Casper-> i heard ur supposed to put programs in ~/bin/  ?
<Casper-> SeriouslyLaugh: can u just put the program in "/usr/bin/"  or do u have to make a symbolic link ?
<nyloc> cfhowlett: This wiki page seems to be quiet outdated and I couldn't find any information about home partition and the link for persistence is from 2007
<cfhowlett> 2012?  hardly dated
<SeriouslyLaugh> 9 times out of 10 you'll never have to install a program that way Casper-
<Casper-> SeriouslyLaugh: well, it seems my linux life is the 1 outta 10 lately  :)
<SeriouslyLaugh> frankly i've never had to do that so i have no idea
<nyloc> cfhowlett: Three years and most things are still valid for 15.10?
<cfhowlett> nyloc, yes
<nyloc> cfhowlett: ok lets say I use usb-creator-gtk would require me to use a second usb stick but thats ok, I couldn't find anything about a rw home partition any thoughts on that?
<cfhowlett> nyloc, sudo mkfs.ext2 -b 4096 -L casper-rw /dev/sdX2
<cfhowlett> *ext4*
<nyloc> i guess journaling might be a good idea and is specifying the blocksize necessary?
<cfhowlett> nyloc, it's been so long since I tried this I don't recall details.  but this was the wiki I employed
<Casper-> okay guys, i got it, i think.  so this is the "correct" way to install programs (that arent in the Repos)?    sudo ln -sf /path/to/foo /usr/bin/foo
<Casper-> so then if u do that, the "foo" program works just by typing foo, and it seems easier to create launcher
<nyloc> cfhowlett: Ok, I'll try with three partitions for now and lable one casper-rw and one home-rw and then copy the iso contens to the first bootable partition. Any idea if this will work with efi boots? If not never mind I will just try, thanks for the help
<cfhowlett> nyloc, happy2help!
<MonkeyDust> Casper-  ln creates a link, it doesnt install
<lotuspsychje> hi MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<Casper-> MonkeyDust: what is the diff?
<Casper-> MonkeyDust: how would i "install" ricochet then?
<MonkeyDust> !info ricochet
<ubottu> Package ricochet does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> Casper-  find a .deb or a ppa and install it, but that's not supported here
<Casper-> MonkeyDust: it doesnt have a deb or ppa
<Casper-> MonkeyDust: many programs dont
<MonkeyDust> Casper-  then you're out of luck, i guess
<Casper-> MonkeyDust: what does "installing" do?  besides recieve automatic updates
<MonkeyDust> Casper-  try the following, se what it does:   sudo apt install gftp
<MonkeyDust> see*
<Casper-> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Casper->   gftp gftp-common gftp-gtk gftp-text
<Casper-> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<Casper-> MonkeyDust: is gftp  better than Filezilla?  that's why i used before
<MonkeyDust> Casper-  that's not the point, it's just to show you what 'install' does, as opposed to link
<Casper-> hmmm gftp.org says:  Latest Stable Version: 2.0.19 (11/30/2008)  --that's old, no?
<Casper-> oh ok, so i should stick with FileZilla then?
<Casper-> what do u use for ftp?
<Casper-> oh yes, i was wondering the benefits of "install" is.  i know it allows for "automatic updates" and i think "signing pkgs", anything else?
<OerHeks> Casper-, easy starter :-D
<MonkeyDust> Casper-  once it's installed, you can use it... not sure what you mean by 'other benefit'
<Casper-> OerHeks: what do u mean 'easy starter'?
<OerHeks> starter/launcher/startmenu entry
<Casper-> MonkeyDust: oh the other benefit over  "sudo ln -sf /path/to/foo /usr/bin/foo", is when u "install" it automagically adds Launcher  :)  anything else, i'm missing?  i'm just trying to learn guy, thanks for helping
<MonkeyDust> Casper-  ln can link to something that's already installed
<Casper-> MonkeyDust: what would u use that link for?
<OerHeks> hehe, don't turn the question around, you are trying to run a non-linux chat something
<Casper-> i mean how would u use that, in example?
<Casper-> OerHeks: ricochet is linux, what do u mean? it is good
<SeriouslyLaugh> this channel is for people who need support with ubuntu specific questions -- let's move over to #ubuntu-discuss to keep this going
<nitish> i was downloading a package from terminal, my download terminated and now I am getting this error when I am trying to downloading again. E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MonkeyDust> Casper-  what's ricochet? a game?
<Casper-> nitish: u probly have synaptic open, or the software center open
<cfhowlett> nitish, automatic updates ?
<mooncup> hi
<nitish> Capser- proplem has solved but what is synaptic?
<mooncup> when I run apt-get update I have a lot of errors similar to this:
<mooncup> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1562::17 80]
<Casper-> MonkeyDust: https://ricochet.im/#chat program
<OerHeks> mooncup, utopic? that version is dead, upgrade please
<mooncup> ah that could explain it
<mooncup> how would I go about doing that?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | mooncup
<ubottu> mooncup: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mooncup> thanks cfhowlett
<nyloc> cfhowlett: Ok, I tried and it did not work :) I get a xubuntu spash screen and then I'm droped to the initramfs console and from the casper.log it seems the system was unable to mount the /root filesystem, any idea how to fix this?
<cfhowlett> happy2help! mooncup
<cfhowlett> nyloc, sorry, no idea.
<nitish> cfhowlett: are you Vodafone?
<cfhowlett> nitish, ?  no
<mooncup> so what would be the best CODENAME for me to upgrade to from my current version?
<MonkeyDust> mooncup  trusty if you want long support, wily if you want the latest
<mooncup> trusty it is
<mooncup> thanks
<nitish> cfhowlett: oh, I thougt happy2help! tagline is releated to Vodafone. :)
<OerHeks> trusty would be a downgrade
<MonkeyDust> mooncup  you'll have to backup fresh install, then
<MonkeyDust> backup and fresh install*
<mooncup> welp
<mooncup> well that is the last thing I want to do
<mooncup> there is 2TB of files on the server
<mooncup> can I upgrade to willy without doing a fresh install?
<OerHeks> mooncup read that eolupgrade url
<mooncup> sorry I understand now
<OerHeks> utopic > vivid > wily
<nitish> mooncup: download .iso file and do a fresh install
<mooncup> missed the line where you said trusty is a downgrade
<OerHeks> t came before the u
<OerHeks> trusty = 14.04 lts, you are on 14.10
<mooncup> so upgrading to wily is the path of least resistance?
<cfhowlett> mooncup, followed by upgrade to 16.04 for LTS
<OerHeks> it will take several hours, and backup your data is advised
<mooncup> well it's not the end of the world if I lose the data
<mooncup> it's only *ahem* files I could get again
<mooncup> I'd just rather not
<jihan> good day
<jihan> i have a problem getting flash to work on latest ubuntu
<eaxxae> can you downgrade the kernel to 3.10 on 15.10 Ubuntu ?
<jihan> i installed the flash package from the store, that didnt work - i downloaded the tar.gz and moved the .so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and still doesnt work
<Dreaman> jihan instal restricted extras
<jihan> roger
<Dreaman> install
<eaxxae> my new wireless card  (ASUS AC56, external USB card) has a linux driver but the highest kernel it will run on 3.10
<Dreaman> jihan install google chrome
<jihan> installing google chrome doesnt work - even though gtk2 is instaleld it still can't detect the engine it needs
<jihan> but im installing restricted extras, it might solve it the issue
<jjlx> Is there a way of enabling notifications for the completion of terminal commands?
<jjlx> Like in Gnome?
<daftykins> jihan: i really don't think so, it should install from Google's repo just fine
<MrElendig> jjlx: you should use chromium, not chrome
<jjlx> MrElendig: ?
<OerHeks> chrome is the only browser that supports DRM ootb
<MrElendig> jjlx: it is the free software codebase that chrome is based on
<jihan> trying to install it through the store failed repeatedly, i installed it manually using dpkg -i and got that error message when it tried to start
<jihan> it sort of started, but was headless
<MrElendig> jjlx: unlike chrome it doesn't spy on you etc
<jihan> im hoping restricted extras will resolve this now
<jjlx> How can I enable notifications for the completion of terminal commands? Is it possible?
<MrElendig> there really isn't any good reasons to run chrome instead of chromium
<OerHeks> jjlx, what do you mean with notification ? just use [tab]  to complete
<OerHeks> MrElendig, yes there is, but the argument 'spying'..
<jjlx> OerHeks: Notifications like: notify-send "command completed"
<OerHeks> jjlx, nope, there is not, i think you need to write it yourself, i don't know how btw
<MrElendig> OerHeks: what good arguments?
<OerHeks> netflix and such DRm content
<MrElendig> OerHeks: works in chromium too
<MrElendig> you just rip the drm handler out of chrome and use it in chromium
<SeriouslyLaugh> jjlx http://itsfoss.com/notification-terminal-command-completion-ubuntu/ note i haven't tried this so i can't help you get it working
<SeriouslyLaugh> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SeriouslyLaugh> oops sorry, that was not really required
<jjlx> SeriouslyLaugh: I'll just use somecommand && notify-send "foo" for the time being...
<SeriouslyLaugh> cool
<SeriouslyLaugh> i know some Ubuntu derivatives have notifications built in so it's definitely doable
<jjlx> SeriouslyLaugh: yeah I mean I can get it to work but there should be a way to choose what to receive notifications for in the settings.
<Bl4ckD34tH> hello
<Bl4ckD34tH> i need some help
<MonkeyDust> Bl4ckD34tH  let's hear it, in one line
<jihan> just a side note; ubuntu is awesome - but i find it irritating that the adbobe website tries to force open the apt file with ubuntu's system installer - wherethen it fails to find the package
<jihan> must say though, i am no linux wiz
<MrElendig> jihan: yet another reason to stop using adobe products
<jihan> the problem is i am setting the pc up for my aunt and her daughters
<jihan> they use websites - websites they've known and refuse to change to alternatives i suggest - and those websites require flash
<Grimm_> I suggest GIMP! It has some similarities to photoshop
<jihan> thoguh i agree, flash is bad software
<MrElendig> jihan: install chromium and use pepper-flash
<MrElendig> jihan: it is the only maintained version of flash for gnu/linux
<jihan> i will give that a try - i already installed chromium-browser
<MrElendig> jihan: if they want to use some web browser that lives in the past, then there is a  pepper api <-> npapi adapter that you can use
<Dreaman> jihan your system parameters
<Dreaman> evrithing is work for me
<jihan> latest ubuntu 14
<jihan> nothing else beyond the basic install really
<Dreaman> pc parameters
<MrElendig> there is a ppa that has pepper flash
<jihan> it's an acer aspire timeline
<Dreaman> 4k work for me flash html
<Dreaman> evrithing
<MrElendig> jihan: which sites are these btw?
<jihan> has an i5, and a build in 5470
<jihan> this one moviestarplanet.de
<Dreaman> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dreaman> jihan open the terminal and install
<jihan> ive done that -  i woner if a restart is necessary
<jjlx> Will the default manager be mir in 16.04?
<jjlx> default window manager*
<Dreaman> jihan use 15.10
<Dreaman> or
<jihan> as repo ?
<Dreaman> not repo ubuntu
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.3.0-040300-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity Distro: Ubuntu 15.10 wily
<Dreaman> my
<Dreaman> ubuntu
<jihan> a reinstall atm is unlikely
<jihan> it can be that TLS is broken
<jihan> it cant*
<jihan> LTS*
<Dreaman> 14.04
<Dreaman> is old
<Dreaman> try latest ubuntu
<Dreaman> 15.10
<Dreaman> jihan ram
<Dreaman> laptop is
<Dreaman> 4 8 gb
<Grimm_> is that 48 or 4 & 8?
<Dreaman> yes 4 or 8
<Dreaman> or 12 or 24 or 32
<jihan> 4
<Dreaman> jihan in lapto onli ubuntu
<jihan> should be more than enough to browse the web and play youtube videos
<Dreaman> install
<Dreaman> onli ubuntu
<Dreaman> or win
<jihan> reinstall is sadly not an option
<Dreaman> my hdd is 250 gb
<Grimm_> plus it will run just fine
<Dreaman> 50 ubuntu and 200
<Dreaman> win 10
<Dreaman> dual boot use
<slidinghorn> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dreaman> jihan upgreat the ubuntu
<nyloc> Hi again, I trying to create a live usb stick with persistence and a persistent home. I managed to create a stick that I can boot in live mode and that has two additional partitions (ext4) labled casper-rw and home-rw, but if I add the persistent line to my kernel options in grub I get droped to the initramfs
<Grimm_> is it possible to have ubuntu 15.04 & 15.10 as two separate OS on one laptop?
<Dreaman> lts in not this ubuntu
<Dreaman> 14.04
<nyloc> in the casper.log I find lines like mounting /dev/sdc3 on /root/home failed no such file or directory
<mcphail> Grimm_: yes, of course. But 15.04 will be unsupported soon
<slidinghorn> Grimm_, I don't see why not.  You can just set them up as dual boot.  also, see ^^
<nyloc> in the initramfs console I can do mount /dev/sdc3 /root/home without an error
<nyloc> any one an idea?
<jihan> Dreaman: ubuntu is upgraded
<jihan> update + dist-upgrade performed
<jihan> i will restart the machine and hope installing the extras needs it
<Grimm_> OK. that means I'll only have to run it that way! I don't have enough disk space to backup my files in 15.04
<Grimm_> If I upgrade everything will be lost right?
<mcphail> Grimm_: upgrading _should_ not lose your files, but you should have a backup anyway
<mcphail> Grimm_: (unless your files are not importaant to you)
<Grimm_> how about the apps I installed from the software center?
<mcphail> Grimm_: they should be upgraded too. But read the release notes for any issues
<Grimm_> OK
<mcphail> Grimm_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes#Upgrade
<Grimm_> I'm there already thanks though :)
<Grimm_> one more thing how about the apps I installed from outside the software center will they upgrade too?
<daftykins> you need to remove all PPAs and all proprietary drivers prior to upgrade
<Grimm_> please how do I do that?
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> check what you added first, ideally
<Grimm_> OK
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Martijn-NL> Hi everyone - i get this message after a sudo apt-get update.. does anyone how to solve this? I tried already apt-get autoremove, apt-get clean, apt-get install -f etc. W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package libjpeg62
<daftykins> something in your sources is wrong
<Martijn-NL> daftykins, Do you know how to solve?
<Martijn-NL> daftykins, My main goal is to install MonoDevelop.
<daftykins> Martijn-NL: can you put "sudo apt-get update" into a paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Martijn-NL> daftykins,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13746829/
<sorin-mihai> i'm having a problem with a server that had some, way too many, packages uninstalled by mistake. is there some step by step tutorial to get all the base packages + openssh, as if it where just installed? i still have remote acces, but don't know for how much longer...
<daftykins> Martijn-NL: what does "cat /etc/issue" give?
<daftykins> sorin-mihai: undo the content of the apt history.log which will list what was done last
<Martijn-NL> daftykins, Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<sorin-mihai> daftykins, so it's apt/history.log, not aptitude, right?
<daftykins> never aptitude
<sorin-mihai> and how do I do that?
<daftykins> !info apt precise
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.26 (precise), package size 1081 kB, installed size 3115 kB
<daftykins> Martijn-NL: i think something in a PPA you've added offers a function that the version of APT within precise can't handle, you probably need a newer ubuntu
<daftykins> if you added one recently that caused this, perhaps consider removing it again?
<daftykins> /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ may contain a PPA that's causing this
<dote> I have a problem with my bios since i used a password for my HDD, BIOS, and UBUNTU partitions. Im not able to change anything at the bios menu, and want to ask how o can fix it :(
<daftykins> you usually have to unlock the BIOS by entering one of them before you can change items
<Martijn-NL> daftykins, That's not possible because the newer linux-kernel/header are not compatible with Virtualbox, so if I install that my screen resolution will be 800x600 pixels
<daftykins> that's 100% false
<dote> yes i did but im only able to change date/time changes.
<daftykins> remove them or perform a CMOS reset
<Martijn-NL> daftykins, I installed ubuntu version 14.04.3 as a VirtualMachine in VirtualBox and installing guest additions failed all the times I tried
<daftykins> you don't install the guest additions, works fine out of the box for me if you have the video hardware in the VM set right
<Martijn-NL> daftykins, I crawled the internet for days this week. Do you have a link where this is explained?
<daftykins> Martijn-NL: you just check the parameters on the graphics options within the created VM...
<hhee> guys
<Martijn-NL> daftykins, Looks ok, default settings. I see nothing about display resolution etc.
<daftykins> that's not what i mean
<hhee> which way more good to resize my ubuntu partition? (i have to reduce freebsd part and increase ubuntu partition and file system)
<MonkeyDust> hhee  start with a pastebin of the current layout, so the channel can see
<hhee> MonkeyDust, ok. which commmand output i need to this? gpart?
<hhee> MonkeyDust, oh i found
<smackusrevival> hhee: you all good?
<Casper-> MrElendig: how do u auto-update pepperflash?
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<hhee> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/2SQy98gB
<Casper-> MrElendig: wait, which flash program do u use for chromium?
<hhee> smackusrevival, found command to view layout
<hhee> and i want to reduce ├─sda2 ufs       40G
<hhee> and increase ├─sda5 ext4     8,1G /
<Casper-> what is the Terminal command to paste the "middle mouse button clipboard"?
<boxbox> bonjour
<daftykins> no command, just maybe shift+insert or ctrl+shift+v
<smackusrevival> hhee: ok cool. np
<electroreactive> Any chance of you adding Krita to the live cd?
<Martijn-NL> daftykins, Thanks, you're right - i enabled 3d hardware accelleration and it worked :P
<rizi> can anyone help me out the , i am writing a script but the spaces in file name is causing problem. quoting is  not helping
<ksft> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but I wrote a server that uses a UNIX socket, and I don't think the error I'm getting is because of a bug in the server or the networking library.
<bekks> rizi: Then how are you quoting?
<ksft> "twisted.internet.error.CannotListenError: Couldn't listen on any:[UNIX socket address]: [Errno 98] Address already in use.
<ksft> "
<rizi> bekks, one min
<ksft> I ran lsof and netstat --unix --listen
<bekks> ksft: that socket is in use, already.
<ksft> neither one lists the socket
<ksft> nothing else would be using it
<ksft> the server isn't running
<anon__> What is the best way and most stable to enter Japanese input on Kubuntu15.10? I can only find really old instructions.
<ksft> can you help me figure out what's using it?
<rizi> bekks, cp `cat list_pdf.txt` all_files/     this a simple command which i have the list contains  path such as this
<bekks> rizi: That "example" doesnt contain spaces in filenames.
<rizi> bekks, ./COMPARATIVE A and B/Comparative A/References for Shahid Exam.pdf
<vooze> I'm trying to install some new fonts. I got them from here: https://github.com/supermarin/YosemiteSanFranciscoFont (Apples's new San Francisco fonts) and I placed them in both /usr/share/fonts/truetype/apple-fonts and .fonts and did sudo fc-cache -f -v ... but they still don't show up in either Libre office or unity tweak tool > fonts... I can see they are being updates when running fc-cache but still nothing.
<bekks> rizi: can you provide a full, valid example please?
<rizi> i am refering it to a file which has the list of files to copy
<ioria> ksft, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24036757/how-to-solve-twisted-internet-error-cannotlistenerror-couldnt-listen-on-any80
<bekks> rizi: And as can be seen, you arent quoting at all.
<bekks> rizi: you need to quote in your source file.
<rizi> yes, but even if i munaully put quotes for two line to test it does not work. like this
<ksft> ioria: I think that's different
<ksft> I'm using a UNIX socket
<rizi> bekks, "./COMPARATIVE A and B/Comparative A/REFS for Shahid Exam Filled out.pdf"
<ksft> not just a port number that anything else could happen to be listening on
<nyloc> Ok, I give up I just tried to create a persistent live usb with the usb-creator-gtk and got the same drop to initramfs. So I guess there is a bug somewhere in 15.11
<nyloc> 10
<saurabh> nyloc, use unetbootin
<Hendrikto> Hi, I have a little problem: I wanted a new Ubuntu install but take my old home folder with me so I made a backup of the old home folder, reinstalled Ubuntu, and copied the content of my old home folder to my new home folder. After rebooting however I got stuck in a login loop and after googling  I found that it's probably some rights error so I ch
<Hendrikto> owned and chmodded first specific files that were listed then my whole home folder recursiveley but it did not solve the problem.either. I am currently only able to log in with a guest account.
<rizi> bekks, i will trying using the single quotes as well to see if that makes a diffrence
<Hendrikto> I don't need a fix per se, I could just reinstall Ubuntu and do the home folder copying right this time since it's a fresh install anymay.
<bekks> rizi: They will not make any difference.
<bekks> rizi: And we havent seen any error message yet.
<rizi> bekks, okay i will past them cp: cannot stat ‘'./COMPARATIVE’: No such file or directory
<rizi> cp: cannot stat ‘A’: No such file or directory
<rizi> cp: cannot stat ‘and’: No such file or directory
<rizi> cp: cannot stat ‘B/Comparative’: No such file or directory
<rizi> cp: cannot stat ‘A/REFS’: No such file or directory
<rizi> cp: cannot stat ‘for’: No such file or directory
<rizi> cp: cannot stat ‘Shahid’: No such file or directory
<SlidingHorn> !paste | rizi
<ubottu> rizi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ksft> what is going on?
<bekks> rizi: USe a pastebin.
<bekks> ksft: netsplit.
<ioria> ksft, it's said to remove /dev/log ... but idk
<ioria> ksft, don't use locval socket on python
<ioria> *local
<ksft> why did a bunch of people just timeout?
<ksft> ioria: why?
<nyloc> saurabh: Tried not even booting missing COM32 or something during boot
<ioria> ksft, i mean "I don't use local socket in python"
<ksft> ah
<ksft> bekks: what?
<ksft> bekks: what's "netsplit" and what about it?
<bekks> ksft: A netsplit. One server leaves the server collective. All people on that server are disconnected from the other servers.
<bekks> ksft: Nothing to worry about.
<ksft> bekks: ah, I thought that was an answer to my other question
<ksft> okay
<ksft> ioria: what removed /dev/log?
<ksft> ioria: what do you mean?
<ioria> ksft, take a look maybe http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/12.3.0/core/examples/
<electroreactive> I thought I'd just suggest this.  Adding krita to the (or a) live DVD of Ubuntu would be epic. :)  Especially since the application works poorly on Windows and the only alternatives are over $300.
<rizi> bekks, i pasted the like did you get a chance to view it
<bekks> rizi: No, since you did not tell us the URL.
<rizi> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13748130/
<bekks> rizi: And whats the content of your source file?
<rizi> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13748301/
<ksft> ioria: which part of that?
<ksft> I understand how to write a basic server; I did.
<bekks> rizi: use double quotes, not single quotes.
<rizi> bekks, this is just two example i have may file like this
<rizi> bekks, still same error
<ioria> ksft, if you post the program, i can try it
<anon__> Anybody uses Japanese input?
<ksft> ioria: it isn't very small
<ksft> oh, try the program
<ioria> ksft, there is also #python
<ksft> tried there
<ksft> they wanted me to go to #twisted, where everyone's afk
<ksft> I don't think it's a problem with my code, though
<ioria> ksft, i think is a bind problem ...
<ksft> oh, interesting
<rizi> bekks, i even tried using both double and single quotes together but still same error
<ksft> I changed the file socket thing
<ksft> it worked
<ksft> I can't figure out what could be using the other socket, though
<ioria> ksft, also in C can happen
<carolina> bonjour, je suis sous Lubuntu 15.10 j'ai une clef usb sandisk crypté pour le travail, et j'aimerais l'ouvrir je n'arrive à rien. (je suis novice et débutante sur ubuntu) utilisatrice de windows XP depuis (trop) longtemps d'avance merci
<ksft> is there a way to see what's using a socket file thing?
<ioria> ksft, it works the first time ... but if not removed , the second time it's not working
<daftykins> !fr | carolina
<ubottu> carolina: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ksft> it's /tmp/<name of my program>.sock
<ksft> ioria: I changed the socket it listens on, started it, ended it, and started it again
<ksft> it worked both times
<ioria> ksft, if released, yes
<ioria> ksft, unlink
<ksft> ioria: so why didn't it release it before, and how do I make it?
<ksft> ioria: what's that?
<ioria> ksft, the relese function in c... i don't know the equivalent in python
<ksft> when I end the server with Ctrl-C, it seems to release the socket
<ksft> when I start it again, it works
<ksft> huh
<ksft> I ran the command "unlink" on the socket
<ksft> it now works
<ioria> ksft, ah, it's the same http://www.tutorialspoint.com/python/os_unlink.htm
<ksft> I don't think it's that simple
<ksft> I'm using Twisted
<hicoleri> When I try to run Geany, it shows: "Geany tried to access the Unix Domain socket of another instance running as another user.This is a fatal error and Geany will now quit." What should I do?
<daftykins> hicoleri: check for other open instances
<AATeam> hicoleri: cd ~/.config/geany/ and ls -la
<AATeam> see if there is a static link
<hicoleri> daftykins: THere was a running instance, I killed it. But it shows the same thing.
<daftykins> you probably forced it and prevented its' PID file from being removed
<ioria> ksft, seems a bug of twisted ... regarding unlink
<AATeam> hicoleri: you need to rm it "sudo rm geany_socket_*"
<hicoleri> AAteam: It worked. What was it anyway?
<hicoleri> AAteam: Thanks
<AATeam> it's a linked socket
<Searcher> Hi, I have a weird problem on a Ubuntu system. My Download folder is now suddenly owned by "Kernel Oops Tracking Daemon"
<Searcher> Meaning I can't write to it, but only read. I'm sure I could fix the permissions, what I'm wondering is: "WHAT THE FUCK"
<daftykins> Searcher: where are you seeing this? show an "ls -al ~/" in a pastebin
<daftykins> Searcher: don't use that language here.
<Searcher> daftykins, okay, no curing
<Searcher> *cursing
<HelloGoodbye> Hello I'm on Ubuntu 15.10 and would like to run Oblivion from my DVD. Is this possible?
<daftykins> the game? check the wine database / look up whether it has a Linux native installer
<daftykins> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<HelloGoodbye> yes the game
<HelloGoodbye> but I'm wondering if I can just pop in the dvd and run it
<AATeam> HelloGoodbye: use Wine
<HelloGoodbye> so I would have to use Wine?
<AATeam> there are other ways
<AATeam> you could use virtualbox and run the OS it's designed for
<Searcher> drwxr-xr-x 23 kernoops avahi-autoipd 12288 Nov 19 01:32 Downloads
<AATeam> but Wine should work fine
<HelloGoodbye> k thank you
<daftykins> AATeam: that's not apt for games.
<AATeam> daftykins: what do you mean?
<daftykins> Searcher: funky! no idea what could cause that.
<daftykins> AATeam: using a VM
<AATeam> oh
<Searcher> daftykins, yeah, I thought it was very weird
<Grimm_> But using a VM can be a little bit boring
<AATeam> i have so many different OS's running with virtualbox i don't need emulation like Wine heh
<daftykins> Searcher: obviously as simple as "sudo chown -R username: /home/username/Downloads
<Searcher> yes, but I'm nervous about what caused it in the first place.
<daftykins> *shrug*
<Grimm_> what does that mean? *shrug*??
<daftykins> "i don't know" / "Beats me"
<Searcher> daftykins, Grimm_ Know which log file I need to take a look in?
<Grimm_> what exactly are you looking for
<daftykins> why not grep them all for doing something to your downloads folder... but i don't really think logs have anything to do with that one
<anon__> What can I do that I don#t have to start the ibus daemon manually all the time?
<daftykins> what do you run? doesn't sound normal at all.
<Searcher> Grimm_, the reason my downloads folder would suddenly be owned by another user
<Hinnerk> Hi. I'm about to setup my home server with ubuntu. I want to use Software RAID1 and LVM. I'm not sure about a few points, so I thought I 'd better ask here than be sorry later and having to start over.  Here is want I think I need to do. Please point out any issues. The server is empty, so no issue about backup...
<Hinnerk> 1. Create a physical partition on each of the 2 hdds for RAID.
<Hinnerk> 2. Create RAID1
<Hinnerk> 3. Then I'm unsure how to proceed. I want boot outside lvm. So I think I need to create two partitions within the first one? One for boot and one for lvm? Not sure if this is right.
<Hinnerk> 4. Within LVM I need to create partitions for root, home,.... also not quite sure ho to do this.
<Mcl0vin_> why i am seeing ens160 in my ifconfig -a output ?
<daftykins> new interface naming conventions
<daftykins> Hinnerk: you'll be happer in the long run having the OS on a disk separate to the RAID really :>
<Hinnerk> daftykins: Thatz's not really an option, as I have exactly the two drives :)
<Mcl0vin_> ah okay , thank you daftykins
<daftykins> Hinnerk: mark my words :)
<daftykins> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Grimm_> what command should I write to install Ubuntu SDK pls
<Grimm_> I tried sudo apt install bzr
<AATeam> ubuntu.com has plenty of options
<AATeam> more than likely developer.ubuntu.com
<Hinnerk> I recently did a first try of installing ubuntu. Now I want to delete all partitions and start over. The installer offers my the choice to delete the data and overwrite it with zeroes. I don't see anything saying "delete partition". Is the data deletion the proper choice? And it takes very long - is there is way to speed it up? Again, there is no data on the server except a fresh install of...
<Hinnerk> ...ubuntu that needs to go.
<Grimm_> I used sudo apt install -f
<Grimm_> and now it's showing 'configuring macchanger'
<Grimm_> It's asking if I'll want my MAC address to change when ever I attach the ethernet cable or reenable wifi
<daftykins> Hinnerk: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdaX bs=2M count=1" -> reboot; done
<Grimm_> what should I do from here? <Yes> or <No> ?
<daftykins> what is? that does not sound like ubuntu
<vbotka> Grimm_, no,
<vbotka> Grimm_, I think you don't even want macchanger
<Hinnerk> daftykins: How do I get a console during installation to enter this command?
<vbotka> Grimm_, you might want to start here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<daftykins> Hinnerk: from a server ISO? ctrl+alt+F1
<Grimm_> vbotta: OK
<daftykins> Hinnerk: note sdX is obviously something you need to change to the actual disk(s) device nodes
<Hinnerk> daftykins: ctrl+alt+F1 does not work. When do I need to enter this? From the installer or at some other point of time?
<isReKT2000> Hinnerk, only works on server installs
<Hinnerk> btw, I use IPMI for the installation - not sure if that makes a difference.
<Hinnerk> it is a server install.
<daftykins> should work just fine, or cycle through to F6 - Hinnerk
<isReKT2000> huh.
<daftykins> yeah that probably has some bearing
<Mendieta222> Hi, tell me please do you know any Ubuntu app to download this episode please?http://www.watchepisodes.com/house-of-cards-season-2-episode-1-s02e01_7525 ? Thank you
<Mendieta222> If you access the link there are many domains from which I could watch and download the episode...
<r2rx> Hello. I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction, concerning configuring a Dual Shock 4 gamepad in Ubuntu 15.10
<daftykins> Mendieta222: no and that's not appropriate to ask here as that's copyright infringement
<k1l> Mendieta222: that is not a really legal website
<netameta> how can i install java
<Mendieta222> ups, ok, thank you, sorry
<netameta> its seems phpstorm need sit
<r2rx> With the kernel driver, how can one configure the button layout for a Dual Shock 4 pad? Specifically, changing the shoulder buttons from digital to analogue?
<chinese_devil> when i use my handset,Sound is very small after i use ubuntu 15.04 and 15.10?
<chinese_devil> it is  normal when i use 14.10
<r2rx> chinese_devil, have you checked the sound volume/settings?
<chinese_devil> i use  alsamixer to make is bigger however it become small after restart
<atralheaven1> hello
<daftykins> netameta: tonnes of guides online for how to get oracle java 7 or 8 installed
<atralheaven1> my system doesn't recognize my externet hard drive
<atralheaven1> it was ok before
<netameta> daftykins, i am reading one and it tells me to install apt-get install openjdk-8-jre
<netameta> however i get E: Unable to locate package openjdk-8-jre
<Hinnerk> still didn't manage to catch a console at any point. It is not reacting to CTRL-ALT-F1.
<atralheaven1> light on the external hard drive is on, on windows it has the usb connected sound, but there is nothing on file manager or gparted
<atralheaven1> what can I do? I don't mind formating it btw
<Nokaji> I'm wondering why it is that ubuntu 'greys out' occasionally and becomes unresponsive, during a certain process, in my instance it is often when I delete an album in RhythmBox, as if it struggled to find the resources
<w9qbj> how do I mount fedora LVMs on 14.40
<heedly> where is the package tetex?
<nictyson> hi!
<k1l> !find tetex
<ubottu> Found: tetex-brev
<heedly> the wiki says tetex-bin should also exist.
<daftykins> atralheaven1: run "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> which wiki?
<atralheaven1> daftykins: I can see it, but I can see it when its not connected too, here is the output: http://termbin.com/za92
<IndianArya> what if you don't have org > gtk > settings > debug in dconf-editor and you want to open gtkinspector
<IndianArya> ?
<k1l> <k1l> which wiki?   are you sure its a ubuntu related wiki?
<daftykins> atralheaven1: err, what do you mean see it when not connected?
<atralheaven1> daftykins: when external HD is not connected to the laptop, its still on the list, is this normal?
<IndianArya> what if you don't have org > gtk > settings > debug in dconf-editor and you want to open gtkinspector? How will you open GTK inspector?
<atralheaven1> daftykins: I have 1t HHD which is for the laptop itself, and my external HHD is also 1t, I see them both on that list
<daftykins> *1TB
<daftykins> atralheaven1: what list? "sudo parted -l" ?
<atralheaven1> right
<atralheaven1> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> that seems unlikely
<atralheaven1> daftykins: now im running that command again, it doesn't show anything... like its frozen
<daftykins> tell me what the end goal is here, atralheaven1
<atralheaven1> daftykins: to be able to reach to my external hard drive! I can't use it I don't know what happened for it, it was ok
<daftykins> atralheaven1: from what, Windows or Ubuntu? have you even tried mounting the partitions?
<atralheaven1> daftykins: both, but im on ubuntu now and I want to solve it on ubuntu, I just tested it on windows. file manager doesn't show on the left side bar I couldn't mount it with file manager
<atralheaven1> daftykins: that external hard drive is not listed on gparted too
<atralheaven1> daftykins: also in "Disks" program I can't see it
<daftykins> oh actually you shared sda only in your past, so that was only the internal disk yep
<daftykins> this is a laptop you said? try other USB ports and run "dmesg | tail" after plugging into each, seeing if sdb appears
<BluesKaj> atralheaven1, make sure the power is on and the cable is properly connected...I have to tell you this
<atralheaven1> BlueKaj: its connected, its light is on, and when I tested it on windows, it has the sound of a connected usb, I also checked with another cable
<GearHead92> Hello! Can anyone help me with an issue I am having during startup? I am running dual monitors with proprietary drivers and for some reason my keyboard won't work to unlock the encrypted sda
<atralheaven1> BluesKaj: *
<GearHead92> I have to restart and boot in recovery mode to unlock the disk, and then resume normal boot
<daftykins> GearHead92: AMD card?
<GearHead92> Nvidia
<daftykins> yeah welcome to proprietary drivers and encryption!
<atralheaven1> daftykins: I can see sdb on the output
<daftykins> show it
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<IndianArya> What if you don't have org > gtk > settings > debug inside dconf-editor and you want to open gtkinspector? How will you open gtkinspector? Anyone plz help..I am using elementary os freya based on 14.04
<k1l> IndianArya: please ask the elementary support for that specific issues on elementary
<k1l> !elementary | IndianArya
<ubottu> IndianArya: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<IndianArya> Thanks :)
<atralheaven1> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/neUNQMg1
<Hinnerk> daftykins: After having waited for an hour, the deletion of data is at 17%... is there some other way to force my way to a console so that I can you your command to delete the partitions?
<MonkeyDust> Hinnerk  lengthy actions are usually done at night, while you sleep
<nefarious> hello
<Hinnerk> deleting a partition shouldn't be lengthy...
<atralheaven1> daftykins: 'fdisk -l' says 'Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.' at the end of its output
<MonkeyDust> Hinnerk  havent followed... how large is the partition and what's wrong with gparted
<Hinnerk> well, I'm using the ubuntu installer and trying to find my way around.
<Hinnerk> where would I start gparted?
<Hinnerk> the partition is 2tb.
<daftykins> Hinnerk: i believe i already said how
<Hinnerk> dafytskins: You did, but still the system isn't reacting to ctrl-alt-f1
<daftykins> Hinnerk: i also then said F2 through F6
<Hinnerk> F6 reboot.
<Hinnerk> the other display help etc.
<Hinnerk> or did you mean all at the same time???
<daftykins> no, heh
<daftykins> what are you saying about reboot?
<MrFastDie> Does someone have an Idea if the ubuntu touch software center is offline?
<Hinnerk> pressing f6 reboots.
<MonkeyDust> !touch | MrFastDie
<ubottu> MrFastDie: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<stangeland> hi, on several occasions i have used the "erase everything and install ubuntu" easy option when installing ubuntu, which then results in boot error saying "attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'" and then loading some grub rescue shell. How do i properly setup the partitioning scheme such that i will not encounter this problem?
<daftykins> Hinnerk: ctrl+alt+F6? no
<daftykins> starting to think we're talking about different things ;)
<MrFastDie> I know but no one is answering in ubuntu touch and touch is a part of ubuntu so I thought may someone can help me
<Hinnerk> ah. ctrl-alt-f6. will test that in a moment.
<stangeland> i am runnning on 4 3TB disks in a RAID5 configuration
<pa> hi, question: its already a few times (today the second) that ubuntu 15.10 restarts by itself without me doing anything.
<daftykins> stangeland: don't think you can use that, i'd just set it up properly from scratch... you solved imaging that fourth disk then?
<pa> it does a clean restart
<pa> this is what the syslog says before restart: http://codepad.org/hCP8jerq
<pa> it seems it's systemd the author of the thing
<pa> but i don't understand why it does that
<pa> any idea?
<stangeland> daftykins, well, i finally got an IT supporter guy to fix that because i was unfortunately unable to...but now I need to run a setup on 4 new harddrives...here i want to run raid5. I try myself because it takes a long time to get hold of one of the IT supporters :/
<daftykins> stangeland: err, what? why would you do their job?
<daftykins> they might not be happy with that...
<k1l> pa: looks like a typical kde5 thing. might ask in #kubuntu if they know about that and if they know a solution
<atralheaven1> does anyone have any idea about my problem..?
<Hinnerk> ok. I finally got to a console using the "repair" option. Deleted all partitions. Installer looks good now (no partitions showing). Back to my original question: Is it correct to first create maximal physical partitions (ext4) for both hdd, then switch on raid1 and afterwards deal with lvm to create filesystems?
<stangeland> daftykins, well...I have responsibility over this box, so i decide what will be done with it. Furthermore i am in negotiation with another company to make IT support....a bigger company with more consultants....so for now i am more or less on my own until that agreement is done...hence why i am trying myself rigt now :)
<pa> k1l, you mean it's kde's fault?
<pa> because i'm actually running gnome metacity, and no Kstuff atm
<daftykins> Hinnerk: no LVM is done first, use mdadm to setup RAID i think... it was in the links i had the bot tell you
<daftykins> !raid | Hinnerk
<ubottu> Hinnerk: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<atralheaven1> im going to reboot...
<pa> anyway, seems to be systemd's fault too
<pa> love that shit..
<w9qbj> <ps> I once had that problem with a Fedora install, it turned out to be false signal coming from my UPS 'low battery' that shut down the system. Unplugged the USB from  the UPS and never had the problem again. I fave to look into that.  Only saw what was happening by a flash message on the screen
<daftykins> w9qbj: why did you paste that?
<w9qbj> an aswere to PSs problem
<w9qbj> Whoops should have been to PA
<daftykins> ah it looked like a quote the way you write highlights
<w9qbj> pa   I once had that problem with a Fedora install, it turned out to be false signal coming from my UPS 'low battery' that shut down the system. Unplugged the USB from  the UPS and never had the problem again. I fave to look into that.  Only saw what was happening by a flash message on the screen
<w9qbj> daftykins   I'mn a noob on xchat - sri
<EriC^^> w9qbj: if you type the first few letters of the nickname and press <tab> it should highlight the nickname :)
<tieinv> da
<w9qbj> EriC^^, Thanks, that works as you said   tnx
<EriC^^> w9qbj: no problem
<jpp> Hi there - I'm on Ubuntu 12.04. I have a USB flash drive with some data on it from Windows, that I would like to completely erase and re-format to be a Ubuntu encrypted drive.
<Hinnerk> ok, I found a manual on German ubunutusers about LVM and software raid (in the other manual I failed to find raid in the lvm manual and vice verse). I created a 150MB partition for boot of type "Physical volume for raid". But I can't set the boot flag. Is this normal? Can I change that later?
<jpp> In the Disk Utility, there's an option to format the Drive, and to format the Volume.  Which do I want?
<heedly> k1l: the ubuntu wiki
<k1l> heedly: can you link it?
<pa> w9qbj, right.. but i have no ups either
<pa> and frankly it never happened to me that the pc would cleanly reboot "by itself" while i am working..
<pa> if it's systemd, i repeat to systemd "no thanks"
<daftykins> jpp: just create a new partition table
<jpp> daftykins: thank you, is that an option in the Disk Utility?
<daftykins> maybe, gparted if not
<jpp> daftykins: Why would I need to create a new partition table, as opposed to creating a new Volume?
<heedly> k1l: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX#teTeX
<daftykins> jpp: the use of the word 'volume' doesn't make a lot of sense to me
<daftykins> unless you're talking LVM it's not the appropriate parlance
<k1l> heedly: As of May 2006 teTeX was no longer actively maintained and its former maintainer Thomas Esser recommended TeX Live as the replacement.
<k1l> heedly: maybe it was in the repos at 2008 or such.
<heedly> yeah oops.. I was going from a different wiki
<heedly> ok thanks
<jpp> daftykins: Not sure how it doesn't make sense, since on almost every entry on Ask Ubuntu, the response is to use the Disk Utility, which suggests creating a new Volume.
<ioria> jpp do you see your usb in Disks ? if yes, go to More Actions , Format and choose Encryption
<daftykins> because i would never talk about 'volumes' :)
<daftykins> and disks is rubbish, imo
<motaka2> ioria: Hello
<motaka2> ioria: I have a problem, do you have time?
<ioria> motaka2, hi ... all well ?
<jpp> ioria: thanks, yes, I see it.  But there are two options to format.  One for the Drive, and one for the Volume.
<ioria> motaka2, sure
<ioria> jpp on second though, click the little icon under the partition scheme
<jpp> daftykins: Well that's the parlance that Ubuntu uses, and this is the Ubuntu support chat, so...
<daftykins> jpp: it's inaccurate imo, anyway i'd greatly appreciate if you dropped it now.
<daftykins> since you're just coming across quite rude and obnoxious
<jpp> daftykins: I came in here for an answer to a question, not for your personal views on nomenclature. So why don't you drop it, and let someone actually answer the question
<motaka2> ioria: actually no, I installed a fresh version, but I had graphical issues like https://www.dropbox.com/s/h2omzkjzmahy2sr/IMG_20151206_182743.jpg?dl=0  so I decided to run a command that it allowed me to change xserver to something else that had nvidia in it, on next restart I ended to a black page
<jpp> daftykins: No, just not backing down on some ridiculous answer you're posting to my very reasonable question.
<daftykins> jpp: wow, that is one serious attitude you have there... good luck with that
<daftykins> just pick one and you could've been done by now...
<jpp> daftykins: Looks like I'm handling it just fine. I don't need to back down because you think it's ok to harass people.
<ioria> motaka2, you need to boot your system and try to open  console , if possible
<motaka2> ioria: console is open
<ioria> motaka2, sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<jpp> ioria: thank you for your suggestion
<ioria> jpp np
<ioria> motaka2, sudo apt-get install pastebinit, first
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13753200/
<ioria> motaka2, you said issued a command ... which is ?
<motaka2> ioria: I dont get you
<daftykins> mmm turbocache card won't work with nouveau
<ioria> daftykins, but he's using nvidia... or you mean he needs to remove nouveau ?
<daftykins> needs to use the proprietary nvidia driver :)
<stangeland> When installing ubuntu, do i need to create anything else than a swap partition and an ext4 partition?
<ioria> daftykins, configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<daftykins> oh yeah, good spot - hah
<k1l> stangeland: a swap is not requested.
<daftykins> likely it's game over for that card
<ioria> daftykins, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/1266807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1266807 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "[NV44] Glitches in dash with GeForce 6200 SE TurboCache" [Low,Triaged]
<ioria> sorry
<k1l> i dont know from what cards on the nvidi-current now works. could be it dropped that old cards
<stangeland> k1l, ok....so if i just make one big ext4 partition and nothing else then ubuntu will be able to run? I dont need any grub or boot partition or anything?
<ioria> motaka2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/1266807
<ioria> motaka2, it was working before installing the nvidia driver ?
<k1l> stangeland: if you want a swap make one. but ubuntu can run without swap (with a good amount of ram). but grub needs to be installed into the MBR
<motaka2> ioria: to some extent , it was working like the image I sent you
<k1l> stangeland: if you use lvm, or raid or encryption that all is a different matter, of course
<ioria> motaka2, so the answer is 'no'
<stangeland> k1l, if i do that it tells me i should create a separate partition for boot loader code - it should be marked for use as an "EFI boot partition" and should be at least 35MB.
<stangeland> k1l, i use a RAID5
<motaka2> ioria: i will be back in a minute
<k1l> ah efi. and raid. ok i am not familiar with that setup
<ioria> motaka2, ok, you need to purge nvidia for now
<therue> guys, are there any sites that reviews linux software/widgets? like how a lot of linux users loves to customize their box, and part of the research is finding the most functional and most aesthetically pleasing looking tools or customization. are there any sites that perhaps categorize software by categories to better help you compare? :P
<daftykins> therue: better question for ##linux and #ubuntu-offtopic - specific support only here
<k1l> therue: since that is a matter of taste, just look what you like and then see what they use
<stangeland> if i make an EFI, boot partition, should that be marked as primary or logical?
<neoach> Hello
<Hinnerk> ok, I think I'm much further now. I created raid1, lvm volumes etc.
<Hinnerk> now I want to select filesystems. Is there a list of best practices which filesystem to use ansd which options (noatime,...) should be used?
<daftykins> ext4 will do you just fine
<Hinnerk> ok and which options?
<daftykins> can't help you there
<motaka2> ioria: I am back
<motaka2> ioria: What do you suggest ?
<ioria> motaka2, still in console ?
<motaka2> ioria: I have a console
<ioria> motaka2, when exactly do you get the black screen ? first or after the login screen ?
<motaka2> ioria: after the login screen
<ioria> motaka2, try  sudo nvidia-xconfig and reboot
<motaka2> ioria:
<motaka2> donkarlo@donkarlo:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<motaka2> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<motaka2> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<daftykins> that's fine but please don't paste in future
<ioria> motaka2, reboot
<motaka2> ioria: how to reboot?
<ioria> motaka2 sudo reboot
<metroins> Is there a way to launch nautilus as root without keeping terminal open?  I tried nautilus & and it didn't work
<motaka2> ioria: done
<daftykins> metroins: type 'gksu nautilus' in the dash i think
<daftykins> assuming you're using unity
<metroins> daftykins: thank you.  I am using unity
<motaka2> ioria: rebooted and no I see the login page
<ioria2> motaka2 sorry lost connection
<motaka2> ioria2: np
<ioria2> motaka2 no avail ?
<SlidingHorn> metroins: the suggestion from daftykins should work, however, be sure that you exit that window as soon as you've done whatever you needed to do.  It's highly discouraged to run graphical applications as a privileged user unless it's absolutely necessary, as you can really harm your system if you're not careful
<motaka2> ioria2: I rebooted and I saw the login page and I gave my password and now I dont see anything but just the background of the desktop
<EriC^^> motaka2: try the guest account
<metroins> SlidingHorn: thank you for the information, I do know that; I am using it to access a external hdd to transfer music
<motaka2> EriC^^: Whats that ?
<metroins> SlidingHorn: it needed permissions to access the folders
<EriC^^> motaka2: the account at the bottom below yours on the login page
<ioria2> motaka2 at the login screen, under the paswd box, you hane 'Guest Account'
<ioria2> *have
<motaka2> ioria2: so I have to reboot again to see the  login page?
<EriC^^> motaka2: press ctrl+alt+f1 , type sudo service lightdm restart
<k1l> metroins: better set the proper permissions on the mountpoint then
<ioria2> motaka2 you can restart lightdm
<metroins> k1l: I don't know how to do that.
<metroins> k1l: and this seemed like the fastest way to do it
<metroins> k1l: it's an hdd from my wifes old mac that died
<k1l> so its hfs on it?
<daftykins> mmm probably read only HFS+ then
<metroins> yesyes
<metroins> the music is already transferring, so I thinke verything is ok.  I will google how to set permissions on a mountpoint for future endeavors though
<n7294> .
<daftykins> metroins: typically adding -o uid=1000,gid=1000 to allow read+write of the current user (assuming it's the first created user and thus id 1000 being used), although HFS+ will be read only anyway, so yeah
<metroins> thank you
<cjohnson> What's the command for saving your ufw (iptables) rules when using ufw command line?
<cjohnson> ufw allow 80  for instance adds the rule but how do I get the rule to persist?
<cjohnson> The wiki page doesn't seem to describe it
<ioria2> cjohnson, sudo ufw status
<cjohnson> that reports the current rules ioria2 I'm trying to figure out how to get the current set of rules to be written to the config file
<cjohnson> so after reboot they are re-applied
<ioria2> cjohnson, usually it persists....
<cjohnson> ah, somebody else suggested I needed to save. thought they were talking about GUI so maybe the GUI provides some sort of middle layer
<cjohnson> I'll give it a try then and reboot
<ioria2> cjohnson, i use ufw from cli... and the rules persist
<cjohnson> ioria2: another question is, I allowed all from 6379. I want to change my mind and only allow from certain IPs
<cjohnson> I know the command to specify which IP but how do I get it to override the "allow all" one?
<cjohnson> nevermind ufw delete. that one the wiki page did document :)
<ioria2> cjohnson, yep... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<cjohnson> ioria2: thanks for your help
<ioria2> cjohnson, you're welcome
<Shulk> Hi!
<Shulk> I am running livecd and would like to know how I should partition my drive with gparted
<Shulk> For dual boot with Win7
<emmanuel> Hello good morning!
<LtL> Shulk: are you going to use one or multiplle partitions?
<LtL> Shulk: *multiple
<Bashing-om> Shulk: As a new user .. what is wrong with using the install option " install along side " and let the install wizard set it up for you as standard defaults ? ( MBR has a 4 primary partition limit ) .
<emmanuel> someone speaks Spanish?
<LtL> Bashing-om: carry on
<Shulk> Oh wow sorry
<Shulk> Im back
<wakeatnight> why after creating a ln -s symlink the link says "no such file or directory" when trying to run it?
<emmanuel> Linux distribution that you use?
<k1l> !es | emmanuel
<ubottu> emmanuel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Shulk> My problem was that it had many partitions already, I installed windows in the one where windows already was and it installed in the huge partition that I wanted to leave to exchange files between the two
<Shulk> it being ubuntu
<nuo> How much time does it take to upgrade to 15.10 , and can i run other applications when am upgrading ??
<Shulk> Basically, I want to make a clean slate install
<Shulk> Make it all a huge unallocated space
<Shulk> Then
<Shulk> Should I make a 50gb ntfs partition for windows, leave the unallocated alone, install windows and then install ubuntu alongside?
<nuo> ?
<staticsn0w> hey guys, i want to completely delete my windows os and merge the free space with my ubuntu partition
<staticsn0w> can i just do that in the Disk program?
<staticsn0w> or do i have to use gparted?
<m3n3chm0> staticsn0w use gparted !
<Grimm_> Shulk: what is your  hard disk capacity
<staticsn0w> ok so i just delete the partition?
<staticsn0w> then how do i merge it with ubuntu?
<staticsn0w> cause windows is retarded and takes up too much space
<m3n3chm0> staticsn0w once it's deleted you can mergue it from gparted
<jadi> staticsn0w, delete the partion and gparted will let you extend the one you have
<staticsn0w> ok cool
<staticsn0w> what do i format it as
<staticsn0w> what file format or whatever (fat, fat32, ext4)
<m3n3chm0> ext4
<staticsn0w> ok
<jadi> staticsn0w, one way is just deleting it and extending the one you have later.
<staticsn0w> ok
<Bashing-om> Shulk: With setting aside a partition for ubuntu, you will want to use the install option " something else" and point the installer to the desired partition(s) to install too . I do prefer a small swap partition IF you have 4 or more Gigs of ram .
<jadi> staticsn0w, but if you are formatting go for ext4 and then merge the two
<nuo__> I asked a qs any answer when i got disconnected ?
<staticsn0w> i just formatted
<m3n3chm0> staticsn0w you don't have to do nothing... just extend as jadi said
<staticsn0w> that was quick
<staticsn0w> ok
<m3n3chm0> user gparted
<nuo__> How much time does it take to upgrade to 15.10 , and can i run other applications when am upgrading ??
<m3n3chm0> nuo i upgraded recentrly to 15.10 it taken about 4 hours...
<jadi> nuo__, time highly depends on your net and disk speed. on a fast connection and ssd disks, a couple of hours I guess.
<emmanuel> I have a question about ubuntu
<staticsn0w> guys
<staticsn0w> i cant resize my ubuntu ext4 partition
<daftykins> staticsn0w: please reduce the enter presses.
<staticsn0w> sorry,
<emmanuel> this room is more active than its namesake in Spanish
<m3n3chm0> staticsn0w take a screenshot.... from gparted
<staticsn0w> just did
<nuo__> m3n3chm0 ; so i would better  just leave the computer still untill it finishes upgrading
<staticsn0w> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/la3BwcpESyeIVaaslx2G
<m3n3chm0> nuo__ when it's upgrading better don't touch it :)
<Bashing-om> emmanuel: If you are comfortable with the English language, ask your question here .
<nuo__> m3n3chm0 : yea thanks : )
<jadi> nuo__, time highly depends on your net and disk speed. on a fast connection and ssd disks, a couple of hours I guess.
<staticsn0w> jadi wouldnt i just delete my windows partition all together? and then resize my ubuntu ext4 partition?
<nuo__> jadi : yes i see , thanks !
<emmanuel> thank you very much for that good dispocision
<staticsn0w> not format?
<emmanuel> :D
<staticsn0w> should i try that jadi?
<emmanuel> I wonder if anyone has had a problem with the screen tearing in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Grimm_> emmanuel: what do you mean by tearing?
<emmanuel> ie the tearing of the screen both wb reading a page as to watch videos
<jadi> staticsn0w, as much as I know if they are not "near" each other (say sda5 and sda6) you can not extend.
<jadi> staticsn0w, in your scren shot, which one is the deleted windows? sda5?
<jadi> staticsn0w, oh.. that should be sda2 . I'm not sure if you can add it to ext4. cehck the menus and see if you can find anything in the menus or right click (say merge). and take backups!
<staticsn0w> sda2
<staticsn0w> and my ubuntu partition is sda3
<jadi> emmanuel, have you tried "additional drivers" from the menu?
<Grimm_> emmanuel: can you take a screen shot of it?
<staticsn0w> jadi if i make the partition just "free storage" couldnt i just extend my ubuntu partition>
<jadi> staticsn0w, your linux is sda5. sda3 is an extended partition which contain two other partitons
<staticsn0w> jadi yep
<jadi> staticsn0w, I dont think so because they are not connected to each other. I may be wrong. try it.
<staticsn0w> they are the same hdd
<staticsn0w> just btw
<staticsn0w> ssd*
<jadi> staticsn0w, try deleting the sda5 and see if you can add the space to sda3
<staticsn0w> ok
<jadi> staticsn0w, sorry... sda2!
<staticsn0w> yeah ik
<staticsn0w> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/v4k1qz3tToKzHROOYC7g how do i do this?
<staticsn0w> so confused Dx
<staticsn0w> and i really dont want to brick my laptop :c
<jadi> staticsn0w, it seems you can not do it this way :( try and see if you can extend the sda3
<staticsn0w> ok
<staticsn0w> nope
<jadi> staticsn0w, when touching partions there is always risk of data corruption. you have to have backup from important files
<staticsn0w> option is greyed out
<staticsn0w> jadi i dont care about my win stuff
<staticsn0w> only ubuntu
<jadi> staticsn0w, it is only 10GB partition. copy the important stuff to a usb disk and reinstall the ubuntu :)
<staticsn0w> er
<staticsn0w> i can reinstall everything
<staticsn0w> i installed it last night
<jadi> staticsn0w, sorry. I do not have more ideas on how to do this.
<staticsn0w> haha
<staticsn0w> but do i format my ext4 partition? or linux swap? or nothing?
<akik> staticsn0w: if you have nothing to save, just remove all the partitions and start up the ubuntu install
<staticsn0w> ok
<jadi> staticsn0w, when installing you have the option to format everything and let the installer decide what to do (install on the whole hard disk)
<staticsn0w> i should mke sure my live usb is working
<staticsn0w> ok
<jadi> staticsn0w, sure! test that first and then start the process. good luck!
<MattHolt> so i'm on lubuntu 14.04 lts and it seems the display is sleeping after i leave the system idle. i come back to the computer and the display refuses to wake up no matter what i do
<MattHolt> the gpu is an nvidia geforce 210
<staticsn0w> fuckin hell
<staticsn0w> the file manager wont show my flashdrive
<utu8o> MattHolt, did you restart?
<MattHolt> staticsn0w please try to keep your language friendly.
<MattHolt> utu8o i have no choice. with no display i have to cold reboot
<MattHolt> i can't see the screen
<staticsn0w> MattHolt sorry
<utu8o> lubuntu is a good distro, but it is kinda buggy and lacks features
<jadi> staticsn0w, no problem. in worst case you can download a new ubuntu iso and dd it to the usb disk
<staticsn0w> dd?
<jadi> any method you use is fine. I use dd command on command line
<MattHolt> utu8o well, this is a fairly old gpu, and besides, i'm using the proprietary closed-source nvidia drivers
<utu8o> i have lubuntu running on a netbook and usually have 100 tabs in firefox if no script is turned on
<MattHolt> utu8o so the behavior is odd
<jadi> that is "sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4096" **if you only have 1 hard drive and sdb is your usb disk**
<staticsn0w> ok
<staticsn0w> cool
<OerHeks> after dd, sync
<staticsn0w> should i do 15.10 or 14.04.3?
<jadi> OerHeks, thank. sure. staticsn0w : as OerHeks says, you have to do a "sudo sync" after the dd and wait for it to finish
<utu8o> staticsn0w, so you want to reinstall in 6 months?
<staticsn0w> jadi ok
<jadi> staticsn0w, depends on your needs. 15.10 is the newer one but 14.04 is the older more stable one. I would go with 15.10
<staticsn0w> utu8o id rather not
<utu8o> then 14.04
<staticsn0w> 15.10 becuase i like newest features
<OerHeks> no need to reinstall, 15.10 will perfectly upgrade to 16.04 lts
<bekks> staticsn0w: And you like to have less support.
<staticsn0w> bekks meh, whatever
<utu8o> staticsn0w, if you install the newest Linux Mint which is based on 15.10 it will be supported for 3 years
<staticsn0w> but i like ubuntu better
<MattHolt> utu8o that's off topic here
<staticsn0w> "linux for humans"
<bekks> utu8o: If you are using Linux Mint, you have 0 seconds of support in here.
<staticsn0w> hahahaha
<utu8o> bekks, most people on here a running Mint :P
<staticsn0w> ugh my internet is being stupid
<staticsn0w> and slow
<MattHolt> utu8o they run a whole host of distros, doesn't make it on-topic here
<bekks> utu8o: Which can safely be considered as FUD an being entirely offtopic.
<audia5> hey guys i downloaded ubuntu.iso i think its live version , i dont have a cd i have usb stick can i burn this ubuntu.iso to usb stick and start from there
<MattHolt> audia5 yes, if on linux, use dd
<bekks> audia5: Which version of Ubuntu did you download?
<jadi> audia5, yes sure.
<audia5> ubuntu 13.10 desktop.iso
<staticsn0w> so does dd format or burn the iso?
<MattHolt> o.0
<utu8o> audia5, it can even run on an SDcard
<bekks> staticsn0w: Neither nor.
<bekks> staticsn0w: dd is a tool for transferring data.
<daftykins> audia5: don't run 13.10, that's EOL.
<wakeatnight> why after creating a ln -s symlink the link says "no such file or directory" when trying to run it?
<jadi> audia5, if you only have one hard disk in your device (so the sdb is your usb disk) try "sudo dd if=your_ubuntu_iso_name.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4096; sudo sync "
<utu8o> audia5, 14.04 version?
<MattHolt> staticsn0w the iso itself is left untouched, what it does is create a single partition in the usb flashdrive and makes it bootable
<daftykins> wakeatnight: wrong perms
<bekks> !13.10 | audia5
<ubottu> audia5: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<audia5> jadi iam on windows now
<staticsn0w> MattHolt that makes more sense, thanks!
<wakeatnight> daftykins: which ones do they need?
<audia5> iam not on ubuntu to  do that dd if
<audia5> how can i burn this iso file to usb
<bekks> audia5: Then use rufus.
<daftykins> wakeatnight: well tell us what you symlink'd first...
<jadi> audia5, you will be on ubuntu soon :) try this link http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<MattHolt> audia5 rufus and unetbootin are two options worth exploring
<staticsn0w> im gonna use 14.04.3 actually cause its smaller
<wakeatnight> daftykins: it's a python program residing on my internal ntfs drive symlinked into home folder
<wakeatnight> gnome 3 mount
<daftykins> wakeatnight: and what perms does it have right now, and how did you try to run it?
<audia5> yes i think rufus is okish i used it some years ago
<MattHolt> so i'm on lubuntu 14.04 lts and it seems the display is sleeping after i leave the system idle. i come back to the computer and the display refuses to wake up no matter what i do
<MattHolt> the gpu is an nvidia geforce 210
<wakeatnight> daftykins: on source it's everyone read and write and on destination also, i am trying to run it as ./program.py
<daftykins> what about execute?
<wakeatnight> yep
<Hinnerk> hi, i'm back :)
<Hinnerk> During installation I get the following message (in german, but I'll translate as best as I can): busybox-initramfs can not be installed. While trying to install the package busybox-initramfs on the target system, an error occured. See in /var/log/syslog or on the fourth virtual console concering detailed information (back) (proceed). What to do?
<daftykins> i'm not too up on python, i'd expect the program to need to be called with the file for it to run.
<wakeatnight> you can set in the file so that you dont need "python program.py"
<daftykins> hmm, ah well beyond me
<utu8o> Hinnerk, what are you using USB, CD.. etc?
<wakeatnight> ok :)
<Hinnerk> I mounted an iso image. I'm using IPMI.
<Hinnerk> could the error relate to my partioning which I just finished?
<staticsn0w> jadi so how do i use dd again?
<akik> wakeatnight: a symlink from ext3/ext4 to ntfs ?
<wakeatnight> akik: well the otehr way round
<wakeatnight> but yeah :)
<utu8o> Hinnerk, i think i got that error before you have to make the device bootable not just mount it
<akik> wakeatnight: you know that windows uses a different line ending than linux? \r\n instead of \n
<wakeatnight> oh
<Hinnerk> utu8o that sounds like an explanation.
<akik> wakeatnight: the first line of your .py file should tell you where your python binary is
<staticsn0w> uhhh
<utu8o> set up the MBR
<staticsn0w> i think im screwed
<staticsn0w> my terminl isnt working
<wakeatnight> ah thank you
<staticsn0w> when i type in a command it goes to a blank line and stays there
<akik> wakeatnight: i would be wary of crossing different file systems with sym links though
<audia5> guys the file is ubuntu.iso bu when i see on download is rar file do i need to extract it or just burn as is
<utu8o> Hinnerk, if you are using gparted there is an option there to set the MBR, and if it is dual boot use boot repair to fix it... i'm not sure tho i'm not an expert
<SchrodingersScat> staticsn0w: dd gives no output until complete unless you run something along with it, is that what's happening?
<staticsn0w> let me see if dh -f works
<MattHolt> so i'm on lubuntu 14.04 lts and it seems the display is sleeping after i leave the system idle. i come back to the computer and the display refuses to wake up no matter what i do
<utu8o> Hinnerk, usually if you use a USB the app makes the image bootable, like Unetbootin
<MattHolt> the gpu is an nvidia geforce 210
<staticsn0w> of good
<staticsn0w> my terminal is fine
<staticsn0w> so how would i type in the dd cmd?
<Hinnerk> utu8o: I did manual partitioning, with raid1 and lvm.
<staticsn0w> i think i know why my flashdrive wont show up
<DexterF> hi
<Hinnerk> I created three physcial volumes for raid on each hdd, the first for boot. I created the raid1 for this pair (and for the others as well) and have formatted it with ext4 and mounted boot. However, I could never switch on the boot flag. Where can I change this?
<staticsn0w> i think i actually broke the write chip thingy
<DexterF> what's by best shot at skype currently? empathy wont work, internal error, pidgin wont connect without any error msg at all, the native skype app from canonical partner on 15.04 does not work, has a missing dependency on libGL.so.1 and I cant figute out what package Im missing
<staticsn0w> and somehow my win partition remade itself in to ntfs
<utu8o> DexterF, maybe try Jitsi, or Linephone or something
<utu8o> Linphone*
<utu8o> their communications are at least encrypted
<DexterF> utu8o, linphone does not speak the skype protocol. cant tell everybody to switch software, the old story
<utu8o> true, Skype is good because a lot of people use it
<elithepc> hello
<elithepc> i am new to linux
<staticsn0w> should i delete the partition that says "system reserved"?
<akik> DexterF: on 14.04 lts 64-bit the 32-bit skype is looking for this file libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 (0xf16c6000)
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: what are you trying to do?
<bekks> staticsn0w: Doing so will mess up your system.
<akik> DexterF: libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid:i386: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<elithepc> with linux distro do you guys recommand?
<elithepc> i am a beginner
<staticsn0w> i deleted my win partition with my ubuntu, already formatted my win one
<DexterF> akik, should be libgl-mesa-glx then?
<DexterF> elithepc, suse or ubuntu
<utu8o> eliasps, how new or old is your pc
<elithepc> aha
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: you want to just run ubuntu, without windows?
<elithepc> okay
<DexterF> elithepc, slackware if you want to go to the bottom of things and are not afraid of pain
<akik> DexterF: libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid:i386
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ yes, but i cant reinstall using a live usb because i broke my flashdrive
<utu8o> elithepc, , how new or old is your pc
<elithepc> new
<elithepc> intel core i5
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: so what are you in right now?
<elithepc> and that stuff
<Hinnerk> utu8o: Where can I set a partition to be bootable? I think I must have missed that.
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ ubuntu
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: you already installed and still have the windows partition?
<eliasps> utu8o http://paste.ubuntu.com/13194333/
<utu8o> well if you are a beginner coming from Mac then get Ubuntu, if you are coming from Windows get Linux Mint
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ deleted win partition
<elithepc> utu8o: new
<jtreminio> Hello! How do I get the *full* GPG fingerprint from something like `4F4EA0AAE5267A6C` ?
<k1l> no need for linux mint.
<elithepc> okay
<elithepc> why k1l?
<utu8o> Hinnerk, honestly, you are probably better off asking in #gparted than me
<k1l> elithepc: look here what desktop you like to look at at, then install that flavour: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<DexterF> elithepc, kll, well, mint *does* make a lot of thing right and easy from the start. especially when it comes to multimedia issues.
<elithepc> can i export all my current certificates and install them in linux?
<bekks> elithepc: certificates of what?
<elithepc> wifi
<elithepc> 802.xx
<elithepc> or somthing
<bekks> elithepc: You need to know exactly, not "or something".
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: type sudo parted -l and pastebin it
<k1l> elithepc: you mean university or company vpn? that works with ubuntu
<elithepc> universoty
<staticsn0w> ok
<elithepc> _I <3 love channel_
<elithepc> i will install ubuntu then
<k1l> elithepc: that works. most universities got proper "how to add vpn certificates to linux/ubuntu" on their websites
<elithepc> mine not :P
<staticsn0w> EriC^^
<staticsn0w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13757356/
<staticsn0w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13757356/
<elithepc> uh?
<elithepc> i am now on linux mint
<Hinnerk> utu8o: the gparted channel doesn't seem to be the most active one...
<elithepc> but it is broken :P
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: it's -l ( small L )
<k1l> elithepc: well, then ask the mint guys to fix it
<staticsn0w> ohhhh
<k1l> !mint | elithepc
<ubottu> elithepc: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<utu8o> Hinnerk, try finding at article on the internet, that's what i followed in the past
<elithepc> aha
<sulfasal> new pc pre-installed w/ubuntu1510. Firefox freezing issues. Can close windows but must kill to get back to original site(s) on restart. Anybody else having this problem?
<Hinnerk> utu8o: working on that for a while now :)
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/13757463/
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: you still have a 103gb ntfs partition
<k1l> sulfasal: works here on 15.10. maybe try a clean profile without plugins and such
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: you want them deleted?
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ yes, and i want to merge it wish my ubuntu ext4
<sulfasal> haven't added a thing so far
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, i'd recommend you reinstall ubuntu
<elithepc> the linuxmint channel is really active! #not
<bekks> elithepc: Not our problem. ;)
<elithepc> hahaha
<k1l> elithepc: :/   choose a OS with support then
<akik> staticsn0w: didn't you plan on deleting all your partitions?
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ thats the problem, my usb flashdrive isnt detected by file manager
<elithepc> hahahahahahahah
<elithepc> with?
<elithepc> ubuntu?
<elithepc> suse?
<elithepc> NL!
<staticsn0w> akik no, just my win
<elithepc> eindelijk iemand van nederland
<utu8o> the official linux mint channel is on another network
<bekks> elithepc: Guess the answer, asking in an Ubuntu channel.
<bekks> !nl | elithepc
<elithepc> ahhahaha
<ubottu> elithepc: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<elithepc> lol
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: do you still have the .iso you downloaded? on the windows partition maybe?
<elithepc> woow
<akik> staticsn0w: to merge the partitions in the beginning of the disk to the later linux partition is a no go
<k1l> elithepc: enough mint spam now in here
<elithepc> kun je nederlands?
<elithepc> help
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ i downloaded the iso again on my ubuntu partition
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: you can make the windows partition as a separate /home partition, i have an idea
<akik> staticsn0w: the solution is to delete all the partitions (if you have nothing to save on them)
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: it's ok, i've an idea
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ whatever it is tell me
<staticsn0w> im up for anything if it means more space
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: you can delete the windows partitions, and make them a separate /home partition, and a swap, and you delete the swap , and merge the root "/" with it, so you end up with an acceptable 17gb "/"
<twocarlo> This has been my ninth year using ubuntu
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ wot
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ?
<motaka2> TJ-: I have new problem
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ that made no sense to me lol
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: so you're down for it? :D
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ will i have to reinstall ubuntu? :l
<EriC^^> no
<staticsn0w> thank god
<staticsn0w> so how do i do it?
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, type sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<staticsn0w> ok
<yungBLUD> Can anyone help please? I accidentally installed virtualbox guest addons into my non Virtualbox machine and I get the message "VboxClient: the VirtualBox kernal service is not running. Exiting.."
<motaka2> ioria2: Are you there?
<ioria2> motaka2, yep, did you try the Guest Account ?
<staticsn0w> now what EriC^^
<motaka2> ioria2: Yes I experienced the same problem
<k1l> yungBLUD: cna you "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox" and show the output?
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: go to the first 2 partitions, the 300mb and 100gb one and highlight them and press delete at the bottom
<ioria2> motaka2, Desktop load and nothing else ?
<ioria2> *s
<motaka2> ioria2: yes and after some seconds I see a black screen
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ wont deleting the 300 mb one delete my bootloader?
<yungBLUD> kil http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13757764/
<ELIubuntu> hello
<k1l> yungBLUD: well, they are not from the package system
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: no, the bootloader is in the mbr, that's the windows loader i think
<staticsn0w> oh ok
<ELIubuntu> its me
<ELIubuntu> how to delete linux mint?
<k1l> ELIubuntu: just run the ubuntu iso and install it over that
<ioria2> motaka2, have you rebooted ? are you in console now ?
<staticsn0w> done
<staticsn0w> now what
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, press on new partition
<staticsn0w> ok
<staticsn0w> logical?
<yungBLUD> k1l yeah i'm confused, it comes up everytime i boot now. It was meant for my virtual machine so I can change resolution
<EriC^^> hit enter when it asks for the starting sector to choose the default
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: primary
<motaka2> ioria2: Yes i rebooted and I have access to terminal via putty
<staticsn0w> ok
<staticsn0w> done
<ELIubuntu> okay
<ELIubuntu> can i start windows still?
<staticsn0w> now what?
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, when it asks for the size, type "96G"
<ioria2> motaka2, can you tell me why you can work on your ubuntu directly ?
<k1l> yungBLUD: is build-essential installed?
<ioria2> *can't
<yungBLUD> k1l What is the easiest way for me to tell?
<motaka2> ioria2: cause I have to type the info for you here. using putty I can just paste them here
<k1l> yungBLUD: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yungBLUD> k1l and do this on my main machine?
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ whoops, i already created the partition
<Bashing-om> ELIubuntu: Depends on your end goal. If Ubuntu is to be the sole operating system ; boot the liveDVD(USB) choose " erase disk and install ubuntu " . Over and done with .
<staticsn0w> should i send screenshot
<ioria2> motaka2, ok .... ls -al ~/Xauthority
<ioria2> motaka2, ok .... ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<ELIubuntu> okay
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: no, delete it again
<staticsn0w> ok
<yungBLUD> k1l yes already installed
<alex007> Hello
<ELIubuntu> hi
<ioria2> motaka2, and paste it
<ELIubuntu> hi
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: press new > primary > if it asks "starting sector.." press enter, when it asks for size type 96G
<alex007> where is nvidia graphic card driver ?
<staticsn0w> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Mnqf2w8sRZKCFzSIi0f6 which one is the one i made?
<motaka2> ioria2: -rw------- 1 donkarlo donkarlo 53 دسامب  6 22:14 /home/donkarlo/.Xauthority
<ioria2> motaka2, you installed nvidia driver from Additional Driver ?
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: i think it's the one on the bottom
<ELIubuntu> does ubuntu support wpa enterprise?
<ELIubuntu> with PEAP
<staticsn0w> EriC er, ok
<k1l> ELIubuntu: yes
<ELIubuntu> okay
<k1l> yungBLUD: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<ELIubuntu> hmm
<alex007> i am tired to install them on my laptop
<ELIubuntu> i am thinking
<ELIubuntu> (and downloading ubuntu)
<yungBLUD> k1l yes already installed
<staticsn0w> how much is 96GB in MB?
<EriC^^> 96000
<k1l> yungBLUD: hmm, dont know then. if there is no error i would just wait,
<staticsn0w> ok
<motaka2> ioria2: i ran a command which brought me upa window in which I changed xServer to something like nvidia followed by a number
<staticsn0w> done
<staticsn0w> its called sda1
<yungBLUD> K1L it just comes up in the top right when i boot, just annoying
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, with the remaining space create another partition
<Dumle29> What is the reason that pulse audio goes past 100%, but doesn't allow you to set this with vol+ and vol-?
<staticsn0w> ok
<ioria2> motaka2, why did you do that ?  and can you remember the command ?
<ArchNoob> hello, i'm installing ncmpdcpp from github and while running "make" i get these warnings here http://pastebin.com/CVunCCuM Please help..
<EriC^^> it should be like 7-8GB just let it use the remaining free space staticsn0w
<staticsn0w> ok
<alex007> there is anyone using graphic card ?
<staticsn0w> primary or logical
<EriC^^> primary
<staticsn0w> ok
<ELIubuntu> where are all the certificates located in ubuntu?
<ioria2> motaka2, nvidia drivers are installed via Additional Driver
<alex007> no it not
<k1l> ELIubuntu: just load the certificate where you want it to in your home and then adress that certificate in the networkmanager vpn settings.
<ELIubuntu> but i dont have them
<ELIubuntu> and don't want to ask the system manager to install them again
<alex007> i need a VPN
<k1l> your university needs  to ship them
<motaka2> ioria2: cause the my desctop worked like this https://www.dropbox.com/s/h2omzkjzmahy2sr/IMG_20151206_182743.jpg?dl=0  I cant remeber, it brought up the dialog where in the first tab you can set software sources, I went to the fourth tab where I chenged from xserver(the last option) to the first option and I rebooted and this happened
<ELIubuntu> aha
<ELIubuntu> but i have them installed here
<staticsn0w> when i type in the rest of the space when making a new partition it just goes back to the menu
<staticsn0w> :C
<k1l> where?
<ioria2> motaka2, ok... well it's not working .... so    sudo apt-get purge nvidia* and reboot
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: press enter when it asks for the space it'll just use it all i think
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: what's the partition table look like right now? take a screenshot
<staticsn0w> oj
<staticsn0w> ok*
<fes> i want to compile pulseaudio 7 with and i have downloaded the dsc, packages files, etc... I not sure how I should configure to have soxr support though. anyone know?
<alex007> Ubuntu is sucks
<fes> soxr
<staticsn0w> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/JGdldqXETeetOuvXRtKh EriC^^
<ELIubuntu> here on mint
<ioria2> motaka2, and sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<k1l> ELIubuntu: see where you saved them.
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok select it and press enter
<ELIubuntu> i clicked on next>
<ELIubuntu> next>
<ELIubuntu> next>
<ELIubuntu> and then done
<ELIubuntu> :P
<motaka2> ioria2: done
<sarath> hey
<ELIubuntu> the standard is?
<ioria2> motaka2, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<k1l> ELIubuntu: then do the same on ubuntu.
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ ok
<ELIubuntu> but i dont have the files
<ELIubuntu> i installed them
<ArchNoob> hello, i'm installing ncmpdcpp from github and while running "make" i get these warnings here http://pastebin.com/CVunCCuM (Talking about AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE args being deprecated and subdir-objects -- which i added in makefile.am but still)Please help..
<staticsn0w> it worked
<ELIubuntu> and then gave the usb back to the system manager
<k1l> ELIubuntu: then go on the search for them
<ioria2> motaka2, have you removed xorg.conf ?
<DarwinSurvivor> ArchNoob: is there a reason you are trying to compile from scratch instead of using the repo version?
<motaka2> ioria2: Yupe
<ioria2> motaka2, reboot
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, highlight the partition you just made, and select type at the bottom
<staticsn0w> ok
<EriC^^> choose 82 as the type
<staticsn0w> ok
<motaka2> ioria2: rebooted
<ioria2> motaka2, can you log in via Gui ?
<staticsn0w> there
<staticsn0w> done
<ELIubuntu> k1l: but where?
<motaka2> ioria2: I see the login page wait ...
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, delete the swap partition at the bottom, ( the one that says logical next to it )
<ELIubuntu> can i just copy /usr/share/certificates ?
<staticsn0w> ok
<k1l> ELIubuntu: you can safe the certs litterally everywhere. how should we know
<staticsn0w> done
<ELIubuntu> uh
<motaka2> ioria2: Yes back to normal
<ELIubuntu> okay
<ELIubuntu> i will copy them ove
<ELIubuntu> r
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, press write at the bottom
<ELIubuntu> OR
<ELIubuntu> install ubuntu first on an other partition
<beeswood> how do I uninstall an applicatin
<ELIubuntu> can i have 2 OS on 1 partition??
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ ok
<beeswood> can anyone help me
<staticsn0w> say yes?
<ELIubuntu> my english is really good! :P
<ioria2> motaka2, ok ... when exactly do you start to have issues  ?
<EriC^^> beeswood: sudo apt-get remove <package>  ( or purge <package> to remove config files from /etc ... )
<k1l> beeswood: "sudo apt-get remove -packagename-"
<k1l> ELIubuntu: not on one partition
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: yes
<staticsn0w> ok
<motaka2> ioria2: issues like distorted graphics?
<staticsn0w> done
<ioria2> motaka2, yes
<staticsn0w> now cfdisk is saying that nothing is marked bootable
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, type sudo parted -l and paste it so we can see what it looks like now
<motaka2> ioria2: I dont see them any more , wait ...
<ELIubuntu> ai
<k1l> ELIubuntu: you are making it way too complicated. get that .cert wherever you stored it to. or get it from your universities site.
<staticsn0w> ok
<ELIubuntu> i got the certificate from the system manager
<ELIubuntu> but then he deleted it
<ELIubuntu> but i imported it
<motaka2> ioria2: for eaxample when I click on the ubuntu icon on the top left, I see distorted images
<Bashing-om> beeswood: The universal way is ' sudo apt-get remove <packagename> ' . To also remove the application's config files use ' sudo apt-get purge <package_name> ' .
<k1l> ELIubuntu: this is getting nowhere now.
<motaka2> ioria2: Is there a light weight GUI better than unity I can use?
<staticsn0w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13758499/EriC^^
<staticsn0w> remove the EriC^^ at the end lol
<ELIubuntu> k1l: jupp
<ioria2> motaka2, in the Dash , you mean ?  yes .... lxde, or xfce
<EriC^^> ok :D
<beeswood> how would I find the name of the app mozilla firefox
<ELIubuntu> i will install ubuntu
<motaka2> ioria2: in the vertical bar on the left
<k1l> beeswood: its "firefox"
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: type sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<motaka2> ioria2: Which one do you suggest? I dont need much graphics. I am a programmer. I use netbeans , gimp etc
<ioria2> motaka2, you click on the 'Ubuntu Logo' icon  ...
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ ok
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: also, type sudo mkswap /dev/sda2
<beeswood> awesome! you guys are the best!
<Hinnerk> Ok, so I'm back to partitioning... I deleted all logical volumes, the volume group, the software raid for boo and for the lvm partition.
<Hinnerk> I was unable to delete the raid for the swap partition, as it is in use somehow.
<Hinnerk> I also checked if I could mark the partition which contains the boot filesystem as bootable. But I can't. I see the option, but I can't toggle it.
<ioria2> motaka2, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ioria2> motaka2, but wait a sec ...
<ioria2> motaka2, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p | pastebinit
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13758617/
<motaka2> ioria2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13758639/
<ELIubuntu> ll
<ELIubuntu> zsh or bash or fish?
<ioria2> motaka2, without sudo
 * ELIubuntu always wants zsh!
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, looks good
<staticsn0w> ok
<motaka2> ioria2: It was without sudo
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: now to copy your /home to the new partition
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: first mount the partition, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<staticsn0w> ok
<staticsn0w> ok
<ioria2> motaka2, are you root ?
<motaka2> ioria2: I dont knoe
<staticsn0w> mounted
<ELIubuntu> who here uses zsh?
<ELIubuntu> me
<ioria2> motaka2, id
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, type sudo cp -a /home/* /mnt
<motaka2> ioria2:
<motaka2> donkarlo@donkarlo:~$ id
<motaka2> uid=1000(donkarlo) gid=1000(donkarlo) groups=1000(donkarlo),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<staticsn0w> ok
<k1l> ELIubuntu: seriously? wanting zsh but not knowing where you saved a .cert?
<ioria2> motaka2, unity , in general, is working ? can you open nautilus and stuff ?
<staticsn0w> i dont think it worked EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/13758756/
<staticsn0w> :/
<motaka2> ioria2: Yes, nautilus is the file manager righht ?
<ioria2> motaka2, yup
<motaka2> ioria2: I can open firefox etc
<ioria2> motaka2, ok ... if i remember you hd is small 80 G , right ?
<motaka2> ioria2: the hard? yes it is 80 G
<ELIubuntu> hahahahaha
<ELIubuntu> lol
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: try mount and paste it
<staticsn0w> ?
<ELIubuntu> k1l: zsh is realy handy
<staticsn0w> just type mount?
<ELIubuntu> really*
<ioria2> motaka2, ok ... if you're not interested in Unity you can install lxde ... sudo apt-get install lubuntu-dektop
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: yeah
<ELIubuntu> screen or tmux?
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: i think the kernel still thinks it's a 300mb partition maybe, something isn't right
<ioria2> motaka2, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<motaka2> ioria2: is that light in download size?
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: type df -Th also and paste
<ELIubuntu> *poll* Screen or Tmux
<staticsn0w> ok
<SchrodingersScat> !support | ELIubuntu this is ubunte support, not #polls
<ubottu> ELIubuntu this is ubunte support, not #polls: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<ioria2> motaka2, well, so and so... yes :)
<ELIubuntu> oh okay
<motaka2> ioria2: In 12.04 I was using unity2d , what about that ?
<ExeciN> I want to use zeromq using cppzmq bindings. Is /usr/local/include a good place to host it?
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/13758880/
<ioria2> motaka2, idk if is still available on trusty ....
<akik> EriC^^: staticsn0w: if linux is running from a partition from the same disk, the partition table that kernel sees can't be updated
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: try sudo partprobe
<staticsn0w> ok
<ioria2> motaka2, is "transitional dummy package"
<motaka2> ioria2: what is lubuntu-desktop ? do you know the size I should download?
<ioria2> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<ioria2> motaka2, ^
<YamakasY> I need some damn simple mailserver, only for receiving some log stuff, no difficult dovecot setup, etc... any idea ?
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/13758947/
<SchrodingersScat> !language YamakasY
<SchrodingersScat> !language | YamakasY
<ubottu> YamakasY: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: type sudo umount /mnt
<EriC^^> then type sudo partprobe
<staticsn0w> ok
<YamakasY> SchrodingersScat: sjees, relax mate
<SchrodingersScat> !info ssmtp | YamakasY, ssmtp can send through something like a gmail account, if you need things sent to you
<ubottu> YamakasY, ssmtp can send through something like a gmail account, if you need things sent to you: ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.64-8 (wily), package size 43 kB, installed size 8 kB
<akik> eliasps: use which ever tool that you feel fits your need
<staticsn0w> EriC^^ i get the same thing
<YamakasY> SchrodingersScat: smtp!=imap
<ioria2> motaka2,  it's like Windows Xp :þ
<akik> oh eliubuntu left
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: type sudo swapoff -a
<staticsn0w> ok
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: then try sudo partprobe
<motaka2> ioria2: but you didnt tell me about the size I have to dl
<staticsn0w> sudo partprobe gives nothing
<ioria2> motaka2,  have you read the ubottu msg ?
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<SchrodingersScat> YamakasY: maybe I misunderstand your use case then, try !details and see if someone has any suggestions.
<ioria2> !info lubuntu-desktop trusty  | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.55 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<staticsn0w> EriC^^
<staticsn0w> ok
<EliKAAS> i have ssh!
<MattHolt> so i'm on lubuntu 14.04 lts and it seems the display is sleeping after i leave the system idle. i come back to the computer and the display refuses to wake up no matter what i do
<MattHolt> the gpu is an nvidia geforce 210
<motaka2> ioria2: just 2kb ?
<staticsn0w> i get "mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<YamakasY> SchrodingersScat: just don't respond when you don't have any idea what I'm talking about
<staticsn0w> "
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: that sucks
<staticsn0w> is my computer broken?
<ioria2> motaka2,  31
<staticsn0w> is it safe to reboot?
<staticsn0w> :C
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: no, it's ok
<staticsn0w> ok
<staticsn0w> so if i reboot, everything is peachy?
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: yeah
<staticsn0w> but i dont have my bigger partition do i :/
<ioria2> motaka2,  no, it's the meta-package .... i don't remember exactly , but it's not big
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: try sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<staticsn0w> ok
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: then type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EliKAAS> anyone online?
<staticsn0w> it says "mkfs.ext4: Permission denied while trying to determine filesystem size"
<staticsn0w> oh wait
<staticsn0w> i forgot to type sudo lol
<EliKAAS> I hate gparted
<Hinnerk> I found a guide that says I should use expert installation mode so that I can select 'gpt' as partition table type during manual partition. Only, it doesn't show up for me. Am I doing something wrong?
<twocarlo> Cya later guys.nice channel
<EliKAAS> Hinnerk ubuntu installer?
<Hinnerk> yes.
<EliKAAS> hmm
<EriC^^> Hinnerk: you can use gparted to create a fresh table then launch the installer
<k1l> EliKAAS: what is your issue now?
<EliKAAS> but there is no eport installation
<EriC^^> staticsn0w: :D
<EliKAAS> k1l: i am downloading ubuntu
<Hinnerk> How do I launch gparted?
<EriC^^> Hinnerk: dash > gparted
<EliKAAS> from the installer?
<k1l> Hinnerk: use "gparted" on the live usb/dvd
<EriC^^> it should be one of the icons in the launcher too, with a green icon and disk i think
<k1l> Hinnerk: are you sure you need a raid+lvm setup?
<EliKAAS> woow
<EliKAAS> my screen bugged
<k1l> Hinnerk: are you sure you can support that setup if something goes wrong? (and there will be issues)
<Hinnerk> k1l: Call it a learning experience :)
<regalchivas> help me please
<Bashing-om> !ask | regalchivas
<ubottu> regalchivas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> Hinnerk: right now i dont see much learning on your side but us telling you what to do :)
<EliKAAS> who here is a moderator?
<regalchivas_> help me please
<EliKAAS> what is yo probrem?
<k1l> regalchivas_: ask a specific ubuntu question and people will try to help
<Deep6> anyone here know the best place to talk about gnome-ubuntu probs?
<Deep6> the gnome-ubuntu channel is crickets
<Deep6> sorry ubuntu-gnome
<EliKAAS> haha
<EliKAAS> uhm
<regalchivas_> erroor  gnome
<akik> :)
<EliKAAS> maybe #gnome?
<EliKAAS> hi
<k1l> Deep6: ask here
<regalchivas_> yes
<exalt> hello i can do sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.0-68-generic && sudo apt-get autoremove, can i merge these in 1 command
<EliKAAS> yeah ask here
<Deep6> k1l: ok, a few problems, my bose bluetooth speaker connects ok, but it doesn't show up under sound settings :(
<regalchivas_> good answer thanks guys
<Deep6> works fine in ubuntu proper
<EliKAAS> exalt: it is already one command
<EliKAAS> not exactly :P
<exalt> something like sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.13.0-68-generic
<EliKAAS> but with the &&
<EliKAAS> hmm
<k1l> exalt: yes
<EliKAAS> maybe
<Deep6> and......rhythmbox whilst listening to radioparadise everytime it parses a new song..it stops playback
<EliKAAS> remove --purge --autoremove?
<Deep6> :(
<exalt> im looking for the remove a package and all relative packages which are unessesarry
<EliKAAS> remove --purge --autoremove?
<OerHeks> exalt, i don't think so, you could remove multiple kernels like  apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.0-{68,69,70}-generic
<exalt> dunno
<EliKAAS> sudo apt-get remove --purge --autoremove?
<EliKAAS> hmm
<MonsieurBon> Hi, I would like to install ibus version 1.5.11 but it is only available in xenial. Is it possible to install this version of ibus in ubuntu wily?
<EliKAAS> k1l?
<exalt> OerHeks: i know that one, but i'd like to merge them in a script so i dont have those ugly &&
<mcphail> exalt: using aptitude (instead of apt-get) does this, but the packages have to have been installed by aptitude in the first place to be in its databse
<k1l> EliKAAS: "man apt-get"
<Bray90820> Anyone here wanna help me write an Rsync script where my entire server gets backed up and put in a folder with the current date and when the drive is full it removes the oldest backup
<k1l> EliKAAS: since you are an expert that uses zsh
<OerHeks> autoremove should wipe all unnesassary kernels
<motaka2> ioria2: hell, This is from ubuntu
<EliKAAS> oh
<bazhang> MonsieurBon, dont mix repos
<EliKAAS> lol
<EliKAAS> man?
<EliKAAS> what is that?
<ioria2> motaka2,  good ...
<regalchivas> you now carding ?
<k1l> EliKAAS: its called "manpages" its documentation for commands
<bazhang> MonsieurBon, either wait for the next release, complie or find a PPA
<regalchivas> lol
<regalchivas> you now carding ?
<bazhang> manpages.ubuntu.com EliKAAS
<regalchivas> can you help me ?
<Hinnerk> k1l: Well, I think that often a good way to learn, right? Anyway, my target is that lvm should make my life easier in longterm, as I will have to mess less with partitions. RAID1 I definitely want.  But I have to say, guides in this area are a bit confusing, as they often only cover parts of the problem. And then there are issues with the boot sections - e.g. here it says that the issue may...
<Hinnerk> ...be related to large hdds: http://stackful-dev.com/raid-install-ubuntu-server-on-a-large-hard-drive.html  - but I can'T do the solution, I guess maybe the ubuntu installer has changed again since that solution?
<EliKAAS> ah
<bazhang> what is the question there regalchivas
<EliKAAS> rm -rf /
<ioria2> motaka2,  sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<EliKAAS> what will happen?
<bekks> EliKAAS: Stop that nonsense please.
<mcphail> EliKAAS: please stop that
<EliKAAS> okay okay
<bazhang> EliKAAS, dont ever do that
<EliKAAS> okay
<YamakasY> ok, it might want to find some opensource android app that can get the status from a remote DB, anyidea about that ?
<bazhang> #android YamakasY
<sjoshi> Hello, any command line utility to listen online free radio
<YamakasY> bazhang: it's linux monitoring :)
<YamakasY> or the app is just something extra ;)
<EliKAAS> sorry
<bazhang> YamakasY, apt-cache search android
<bazhang> sjoshi, icecast via command line?
<EliKAAS> how to close this server in irssi?
<k1l> Hinnerk: as an experience in here: raid and lvm are layers that add too much point of fail to setups. if you can handle that and are willing to read yourself into that topic (not only copy&paste howtos) then go for it. but for most users its just way too much overheat
<sjoshi> bazhang: ok let me try
<bazhang> sjoshi, search for it with apt-cache search radio or stream
<sjoshi> bazhang: its in repos?
<Hinnerk> k1l: I think I got it all configured already, but ran into this issue of large hdds, see my link in previous post.
<bazhang> !find icecast
<ubottu> Found: icecast2, liquidsoap-plugin-icecast
<bazhang> !info icecast2
<ubottu> icecast2 (source: icecast2): streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (wily), package size 1283 kB, installed size 2088 kB
<bazhang> vlc has a cli option iirc sjoshi
<SchrodingersScat> mpv is also an option if it works with the stream source
<motaka2> ioria2: I stiil have problems with graphics, installing lubuntu will fix it ?
<sjoshi> bazhang: Can you help me with kind of internet link i need for those radio stations to work
<sjoshi> I am located in india
<SchrodingersScat> sjoshi: can you give an example?
<ioria2> motaka2,  have you installed lubuntu-desktop ?
<bazhang> sjoshi, thats easily found on the web, use terms icecast radio source as search
<motaka2> ioria2: no not yet
<sjoshi> can i say this, if i am able to listen a radio on a browser.  I should be able to play with cli as well
<ioria2> motaka2,  let's try it
<motaka2> ioria2: should I?
<ioria2> motaka2,  why not ?
<motaka2> could you please give me the command ?
<ioria2> motaka2,  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> or apt install
<sjoshi> can i say this, if i am able to listen a radio on a browser.  I should be able to play with cli as well  bazhang
<motaka2> ioria2: installing, if this fails I will install windows 7 !!!
<ioria2> motaka2,  relax... there are other solutions ....
<sjoshi> bazhang: SchrodingersScat example: http://www.onlineradios.in/
<ioria2> motaka2,  you can try some ppa like xorg-edgers ...
<bazhang> sjoshi, sure, but you have to do the searching for the source, thats nothing to do with ubuntu, use the terms I suggested to find some for yourself, we have given you all the tools to do so
<motaka2> ioria2: I think the system is not using the full strengh of my graphic card
<bazhang> sjoshi, its up to You to use them now
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  why have you still not reinstalled ubuntu, started anew instead of struggling
<motaka2> ioria2: How much is internet speed in your region ?
<sjoshi> bazhang: ok, let me try thanks
<motaka2> MonkeyDust: I am struggeling with new ubuntu installation
<ioria2> motaka2,  depends .... :)
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  i wonder why you have to struggle so hard.
<motaka2> MonkeyDust: me too
<motaka2> MonkeyDust: god doesnt like me
<ioria2> MonkeyDust, seems that is video card is a bit problematic ... NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache]
<TSS> What is the issue?
<ioria2> *his
<MonkeyDust> ioria2  that was not the initial problem, was it
<bekks> ioria2: whats the issue with it, besides you need an old driver for it?
<bazhang> motaka2, thats an ancient card
<bazhang> motaka2, theres not much more you could ever get out of it
<ioria2> MonkeyDust, no, the first one was solved erasing the hd fakeraid meta-data ... this is a new one
<motaka2> bazhang: Thats all I have
<bazhang> motaka2, accept its limitations then
<ioria2> bekks, you know which is the correct driver ?
<motaka2> ioria2: is this system stable enough so I can move my work to it ? or it might fail again ?
<motaka2> bazhang: I am instaling lubuntu desktop
<bazhang> motaka2, no driver in the world will make it newer and more powerful
<motaka2> bazhang: I dont need much graphics
<tux_rulez> Is there a way to ensure that certain directories are only mounted read only?
<bekks> ioria2: at least the 304 should work just fine.
<motaka2> ioria2: what should I do after installation ?
<SchrodingersScat> sjoshi: found this link that works in vlc/mpv/etc, http://216.245.201.73:9960/
<tux_rulez> or auto mounted read only?
<MonkeyDust> tux_rulez  directories arent mounted, devices are
<ioria2> motaka2,  logout / login and select Lubuntu from login screen
<ioria2> motaka2,  wait a bit ... ubuntu driver list | pastebinit
<tux_rulez> I should have said partitions
<ioria2> motaka2, ubuntu-drivers list | pastebinit
<SchrodingersScat> sjoshi: so you'd have to find each one for the stations on that page that you want to listen to.  I used firefox's network tool to find that, it was the last thing called on the timeline
<MonkeyDust> !fstab | tux_rulez start here
<ubottu> tux_rulez start here: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tux_rulez> I"m an old-school /etc/fstabs user from gentoo
<motaka2> ioria2:
<motaka2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13760196/
<jtreminio> After an apt-get update, what would cause `software-properties-common` to not be found?
<ioria2> motaka2, do you remember if you installed 173 or 304 ?
<motaka2> ioria2: 304
<ioria2> motaka2, noway, then
<k1l> jtreminio: "lsb_release -d" is what?
<motaka2> ioria2: ?
<sjoshi> SchrodingersScat: sounds cool, let me try that
<ioria2> motaka2    no bother.  when installation is complete , logout and login
<MonkeyDust> jtreminio  does this show somethin (it does here)    locate software-properties-common
<motaka2> ioria2: I am hungry
<jtreminio> k1l: MonkeyDust: Looks like this is user error. Let me get back to you if still seein gissue.
<ioria2> motaka2    me too
<motaka2> ioria2: What time is it there?
<ioria2> motaka2    9 pm
<motaka2> ioria2: so we are not far away
<sjoshi> I am using mpg123 and its working fine there, let me see if i am able to find those URLs of channel i need :)
<sjoshi> thanks SchrodingersScat !
<motaka2> ioria2: I think just turkey is between us
<ioria2> motaka2    ^_*
<SchrodingersScat> sjoshi: welcome, have fun.
<motaka2> ioria2: this one is better. should I delete unity somehow?
<ioria2> motaka2    no
<ioria2> motaka2    but you can install Lubuntu directly
<ioria2> motaka2   or better, replace your video card
<amateurbrainsurg> hi all, I have a question about the Files app; the bookmarks section is being populated with many lines of <lib>.  how did this happen and what should I do to remove them?
<motaka2> ioria2: I think my mother board doesnt support more modern video card
<BalTun> what buffer manager is better to use to have more than one buffer item ?
<bekks> motaka2: Why do you think that?
<ioria2> motaka2   sudo dmidecode -t 2 | pastebinit
<OerHeks> amateurbrainsurg, ctrl + b # to edit them
<motaka2> ioria2:
<motaka2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13760602/
<OerHeks> amateurbrainsurg, maybe you have used ctrl+d repeatedly, that produces a bookmark
<bekks> motaka2: that board perfectly support more recent graphics cards than he Nvidia 6200.
<ioria2> motaka2   ^ bekks
<motaka2> bekks, ioria2: ok I will buy
<bekks> motaka2: Still, I dont see a reason for buying a new one.
<ioria2> motaka2   i say that because you have more than 3G and a good dual core 64 bit cpu ... so Lubuntu is for poor hw
<amateurbrainsurg> OerHeks: I seemed to first appear after update, them the quantity increased again after an update
<ioria2> bekks, Unity it's not working well
<motaka2> bekks, ioria2:  I dont understand
<bekks> ioria2: And? Not a reason for buying new hardware.
<bekks> ioria2: His Unity is lagging because he isnt using the correct driver, is he?
<ioria2> bekks, i tried 304 and dash is not working
<bekks> ioria2: Define "dash is not working"?
<ioria2> motaka2   can you post again the screen ?
<motaka2> ioria2: Which screen ?
<ioria2> motaka2   wait ....
<bekks> motaka2: Did you try using another desktop environment, like lubuntu?
<ioria2> bekks, now, yes
<jtreminio> Would you folks recommend I use anacron to run apt-get update daily, or is weekly enough?
<motaka2> bekks: No I am using lubuntu-desktop
<tux_rulez> ubottu, I'm not fimular with the gnome auto mounter. Is it ok to create a permanent mount-point on the /media directory and add it to the /etc/fstab list?
<ubottu> tux_rulez: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<motaka2> ioria2: I am happy with lubuntu
<christobal> hi i'm trying to use the ubuntu mingw-w64 package
<bekks> motaka2: good, so your issue is solved.
<ioria2> motaka2   the dropbox pic ....
<christobal> it was recently changed
<MonkeyDust> !find
<MonkeyDust> !find mingw
<ubottu> Found: binutils-mingw-w64, binutils-mingw-w64-i686, binutils-mingw-w64-x86-64, g++-mingw-w64, g++-mingw-w64-i686, g++-mingw-w64-x86-64, gcc-mingw-w64, gcc-mingw-w64-base, gcc-mingw-w64-i686, gcc-mingw-w64-x86-64 (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mingw&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<christobal> it used to (ubuntu trusty) work with POSIX threads by default
<christobal> but recently they changed it to use Win32 threads
<ioria2> bekks, https://www.dropbox.com/s/h2omzkjzmahy2sr/IMG_20151206_182743.jpg?dl=0
<christobal> there is a commit in the package that shows that they changed the default but i have no idea how to reconfigure it
<christobal> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=750741
<ubottu> Debian bug 750741 in gcc-mingw-w64-i686 "built DLL depending on libgcc_s_sjlj-1.dll and libwinpthread-1.dll" [Normal,Fixed]
<ioria2> motaka2  done, don't worry
<motaka2> ioria2: I can give you the link if you want it ?
<christobal> does anyone know how i can try to reconfigure a package like that?
<bekks> ioria2: He solved his issue by using lubuntu. No need for buying new hardware.
<MonkeyDust> christobal  is that a developer tool?
<christobal> its a cross-compiler for linux to windows
<ioria2> bekks, right... but he has good hw... lubuntu is for hw not so good... just my opinion
<bekks> ioria2: And thats still not a reason for buying new hardware, just because you _think_ he could use another desktop environment.
<ioria2> bekks, ok
<tux_rulez> MonkeyDust, Should I add my two new  READ-ONLY  /etc/ftab mountpoints to /media/Windows1 /media/Windows2 or /mnt/Windows1 /mnt/Windows2
<k1l> tux_rulez: mnt
<tux_rulez> k1l, thankx
<k1l> tux_rulez: but if you want a symbol on the desktop/launcher use media
<ioria2> motaka2  any help for installing development tools ?
<tux_rulez> k1l, Can I use /media without putting it under /media/username/
<k1l> yes
<christobal> MonkeyDust: turns out my question was stupid, it is fully explained in the readme of the deb package
<k1l> medie/user is just used by gvfs for automount
<eelstrebor> why are there occassions where su <whatever> won't work but the <whatever> works if i use sudo su?
<MonkeyDust> christobal  glad you learned something new
<motaka2> ioria2: I installed netbeans , I am trying to find best tutorial to install LAMP
<motaka2> ioria2: Do you know any ?
<Hinnerk> I ran parted and wrote an empty gpt table. WIll the ubuntu installer respect the type when partioning or will it change the type? That is, will it only change the content of the table, or the table itself?
<christobal> :)
<k1l> eelstrebor: that sounds like a good method to break the system :)
<ioria2> motaka2 sure... i'm looking for a unixmen link that was good ... a secv
<bekks> !lamp | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<motaka2> ioria2: thank you very much
<eelstrebor> k1l, could, but this is something that TBS says to do when installing there linux drivers - sudo make doesn't work when building there drivers
<k1l> tbs?
<motaka2> bekks: that link is very very detailed
<eelstrebor> but sudo su and then make builds the drivers
<bekks> motaka2: Yes. Thats why you should read it :)
<ioria2> motaka2 http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-15-10/
<motaka2> bekks: I need a simple one
<eelstrebor> TBS is a DVB card manufacturer
<ioria2> motaka2 is good also for 14.04
<bekks> motaka2: No. You need to understand what you are doing, not just use copy & paste.
<k1l> eelstrebor: use "sudo -i" if you need a root shell
<eelstrebor> also, sudo echo options saa716x_tbs_dvb int_type=1 > /etc/modprobe.d/tbs.conf doesn't work but does execute if i go sudo su
<OerHeks> eelstrebor, what guide are you following?
<k1l> eelstrebor: stop sudo su
<motaka2> ioria2: Thank you
<eelstrebor> k1l, i'll have to remember sudo -i for next time - sounds like the same as just sudo
<k1l> eelstrebor: that is the pure way to broken system. use sudo -i for a root shell
<bekks> eelstrebor: that will not work as expected.
<motaka2> bekks: thank you. I hope to have time to read that
<bekks> eelstrebor: either do it from a root shell, or use echo ... | sudo tee -a ...
<k1l> eelstrebor: and the sudo is not carried to the | or > so that doesnt have the permissions then
<bekks> motaka2: If you want to have a LAMP server, you will have the time to read it.
<ioria2> motaka2 no problem ... if you need gcc, g++    sudo apt-get install build-essential , for java is a bit more complicated, and python is built in
<motaka2> ioria2: thank you for your great and kind help
<ioria2> motaka2 you're welcome
<eelstrebor> i prefer sudo but a vendor said to use sudo su to build it's linux drivers
<dna> Hi! Has anything changed in the update policy in 15.10? I think I see much less updates now then there were with previous releases (even with proposed enabled)... Maybe the updates are comming more on a scheduled date now like windows does?
<eelstrebor> sudo wouldn't build the drivers
<eelstrebor> i need ONE version of sudo to do stuff
<bekks> eelstrebor: there is only one version of sudo.
<eelstrebor> if sudo -i gets the job done then that's what i'll use
<eelstrebor> bekks, i was referring to the switches
<eelstrebor> normally sudo <command> works just fine
<bekks> eelstrebor: sudo command works fine, and sudo -i gives you a root shell.
<finetundra2234> Hey folks, I'm getting an error when trying to play a track through gmusicbrowser, "Playing error: Configured audiosink sink0 is not working. at /usr/bin/..share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 137
<fritionik> hello
<finetundra2234> Anyone have any ideas?
<fritionik> привет
<fritionik> русские есть?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fritionik> !ru
<Bray90820> What would I add to this rsync script to delete the backup with the oldest date
<Bray90820> rsync -a /media/data/Homework /home/aaron/Desktop/$(date '+%m-%d-%y')
<SchrodingersScat> Bray90820: wouldn't you want year month day?
<Bray90820> Why would I?
<SchrodingersScat> Bray90820: so it ls in the correct order?
<Bray90820> SchrodingersScat:
<Bray90820> What do you mean?
<SchrodingersScat> up to you, but your way would put a backup from january 2013 with january 2015 rather than having it separated by year first.
<Bray90820> so ymd?
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  --progress is a nice rsync option
<SchrodingersScat> Bray90820: date +%Y-%m-%d is one option
<Bray90820> That's what i think I will do
<OerHeks>        %j     day of year
<Bray90820> But how would I have it delete the folder with the oldest date?
<bekks> rsync isnt capable of doing that.
<bekks> you need to script that yourself.
<Bray90820> Can someone help me then
<poolq> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2960022/shell-script-to-count-files-then-remove-oldest-files
<Mr_Cyclops> Bray90820, Shoot your question
<Bray90820> When the drive gets full I want the oldest backup to be deleted
<Kardos> perhaps poolq's link ha sthe answer, it looks promising
<Mr_Cyclops> when you say backup, do you mean any particular kind of files?
<Mr_Cyclops> any regular filename pattern?
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  maybe the people in #bash can help better with scripting
<Bray90820> Is this a bash specific because they will refuse to help me if it's not
<Kardos> so pick the channel for your shell?
<Mr_Cyclops> I agree MonkeyDust . You can have a simple cron with a simple find and purge command to get rid of old files
<Hinnerk> ok, thanks everyone for now, will be back later.
<Mr_Cyclops> no harm in trying Bray90820 ... I suggest try the bash channel
<Casper-> Hello, how do u creae a second quotation-mark, when u are typing.  Like OSX does?
<Casper-> i mean make it do it automatically, when u press:   "
<k1l> Casper-: typing where?
<Casper-> k1l: i think OSX does it everywhere, at least in the text editor
<Casper-> k1l: it just places a second  "   after ur cursor, when u type the first  "
<k1l> that is not a feature of the OS but form the program/editor you use
<OerHeks> alt-gr shift "
<Casper-> OerHeks: what is   gr
<Casper-> OerHeks: did u get the automatic-2nd-quote  to work?
<iceiceice_> hi
<iceiceice_> i just installed ubuntu wily,
<OerHeks> on a macbook or regular keyboard?
<iceiceice_> how do i get my command shell to be colored?
<user1254> MrElendig: found it , "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'" fixed it
<Casper-> OerHeks: regular keyboard
<OerHeks> alt-gr is the alt key on the right side
<k1l> iceiceice_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<Casper-> i tried out OSX in a VM--- a few things are cooler about it, i want to incorporate that stuff into Linux
<Casper-> OerHeks: tried it, doesnt work.  does that work for u?
<binary01> sudo blkid
<Casper-> iceiceice: http://bashrcgenerator.com/
<iceiceice> thanks
 * m3n3chm0 nasZZ
<k1l> m3n3chm0: could you stop that?
<Casper-> Did anyone get the automatic quotes to work?
<k1l> Casper-: that is a editor feature. kile can do that iirc
<k1l> for bash see http://superuser.com/questions/629941/quote-or-bracket-completion-in-bash-without-pressing-tab
<Guest49418> ciao
<Guest49418> !lista
<ubottu> Guest49418: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Casper-> k1l: thx, but did get it to work in Terminal?  didnt work for me
<k1l> Casper-: did you restart the terminal afterwards?
<jessidvelez> hello. Has any one had troubles with the laptop fan? I own an old toshiba and almost always, fan is running at most speed. I cant controll it. Does any one could give any idea? thanks in advance
<k1l> i didnt test it because i dont want that sort of feature
<Casper-> k1l:  i added that to my ~/.bashrc,  then to reload it i typed:   . ~/.bashrc
<k1l> use source or reopen a new one
<Casper-> k1l: then opened new terminal windows, and tried typing   "   but nothing new.  did it work for u?
<Casper-> source ~/.bashrc
<Casper-> okay, did that
<TJ-> Casper-: do you have bash readline in 'vi' mode, or 'emacs' (the default) ?
<adrian_1908> hello. The notebook I'm using cannot find a USB stick in pure UEFI mode, I have to activate Legacy mode to see it in the boot menu. Is this to be expected? (I used dd to copy the iso)
<Casper-> TJ-: default i guess, i never changed it, i dont even know how :)
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: no, dd works with both for ubuntu .iso's
<Casper-> TJ-:  sounds like i should:    Remove -m vi-insert ?
<k1l> Casper-: read the text :)
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: Any ideas if/how I might circumvent this? I will just install in legacy BIOS mode otherwise, I just has hoped to use UEFI if possible.
<TJ-> Casper-: switch to vi mode: "set -o vi" and test - it'll work
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: make sure the usb is first in the boot order, disable secureboot, and if that doesn't work try pressing esc and see if you have boot options to get a uefi menu and choose UEFI USB
<adrian_1908> The BIOS menu offers very limited options so I don't think there's something I can fix on that side.
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: I'll try the last, so I need to know a certain terminology to boot it?
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: did you disable secureboot?
<Casper-> k1l: TJ-  got it to work by  Remove -m vi-insert ! cool. thx.  which mode do u guys use?  vi or emacs?
<adrian_1908> checking, one moment...
<Casper-> i use Gedit for Text editor, thats what i was trying to do the magic quotes for :)
<TJ-> Casper-: I used to use the default e emacs but as I use vim for editing, I switched. Still g getting used to it though :)
<TJ-> muscle memory can be very frustrating with the different editors
<Casper-> TJ-: thats why stick with Gedit  :)
<Casper-> no memory needed  :P
<Casper-> hey, what is the Terminal command to paste the "middle mouse button clipboard"?
<Casper-> i mean what can u press on the keyboard , while in the terminal, or Gedit, or browser?  to paste the middle mouse clipboard
<imthenachoman> hey guys. any recommendations on a good cpu stress program for linux? i think my system freezes on high usage and want to test with some kind of stressing software
<EriC^^> Casper-: shift+insert
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: I just realized that what I assumed to be UEFI/Legacy BIOS appears to only relate to USB devices; I think this notebook has no UEFI support. It's not mine.
<k1l> ctrl+(shift+)v isnt working?
<k1l> then try ctrl+ins
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: if it says uefi/legacy for usb i guess it has uefi
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: boot the live usb a bit to check it out if you want
<noncom|2> today suddenly my ubuntu server becomes very slow, sometime restarts itself and such. it started suddenly. when it's up and runninng, it is slow, and syslog writes down that ufw blocks some periodic incomming connections from some ips. can it be that the connections are the reason for the server being slower?
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: It says something like USB Legacy BIOS, and it's about USB device recognition, I should have taken the time to read it more carefully. On my own desktop the "Legacy" toggle is indeed about UEFI. My mistake.
<Casper-> EriC^^: doesnt work, that works for u?
<k1l> noncom|2: ddos attack? try fail2ban then
<EriC^^> Casper-: yeah
<Casper-> neither works,  hmmmm, can u bind a key-combo, to the middle mouse button?
<EriC^^> Casper-: yeah, xbindkeys
<EriC^^> Casper-: shift+insert should work though,
<EriC^^> Casper-: does ctrl+v work?
<Casper-> that just pastes regular clipboard
<Casper-> i want to paste the "middle-mouse-button's second clipboard"
<EriC^^> yeah
<eperzhand> Hello, guys! Please, help me - I'm completely stucked how to startup gnome-keyring-daemon in Lubuntu correctly...
<Casper-> u know how there are 2 clipboards
<Casper-> ^V  pastes the reguar clipboard
<eperzhand> I've edited /etc/pam.d/login and passwd - but no luck
<EriC^^> Casper-: yeah, i know
<Casper-> but how to u paste the second clipboard without the mouse
<EriC^^> did you try what k1l suggested? ctrl+insert?
<EriC^^> Casper-: which de are you using btw?
<eperzhand> EriC, shift-insert?
<Casper-> EriC^^: hmmm, maybe shift+insert is not working,  cuz my INSERT key is combined with my  0  key
<eperzhand> ctrl-insert is for copying
<iBurley> Hey guys. Anybody know if it's safe to install the proprietary AMD drivers in 15.10 yet?
<EriC^^> eperzhand: ah i see
<EriC^^> Casper-: yeah that'd be it..
<Casper-> so when i press  shift+insert,  it types a 0
<eperzhand> Casper, try to turn off numlock
<Casper-> i did turn off numlock
<eperzhand> Casper-, try press fn
<Casper-> i press insert, and it changes the cursor to Insert mode, so i know its workin
<k1l> Casper-: what hardware is that? what ubuntu and what desktop?
<Casper-> asus laptop
<k1l> and is it a terminal? or tty?
<Casper-> i'm trying both Terminal, and Gedit,   same problem
<Loshki> noncom|2: start by running top I suppose. Unless you're being absolutely blitzed by packet storms, I wouldn't think it would be noticeable. Is it an LTS? Maybe your server is compromised?
<k1l> Casper-: which desktop?
<noncom|2> Loshki: htop shows 1.5-5% load on CPU while there's compilation in progress!
<noncom|2> the compilation runs veeery slow comparing to how it used to work before that
<eperzhand> Guys, how to startup Gnome-keyring-daemon correctly? Any link?
<noncom|2> Loshki: it is an lts.. how can the sever be compromised?
<Casper-> k1l: what do u mean what desktop?
<noncom|2> i am sorry if this is not the right channel, but i am so noob in all that
<bekks> noncom|2: using a gazilion of attack vectors.
<iBurley> Hey guys. Anybody know if it's safe to install the proprietary AMD drivers in 15.10 yet?
<noncom|2> what puzzles, me, the compilation always used to take more than 50% of CPU
<bekks> noncom|2: And why does that puzzle you?
<k1l> Casper-: what desktop enviroment do you run on that ubuntu install?
<noncom|2> bekks: because now it is dead slow and htop shows only ~5% load max
<EriC^^> Casper-: unity xubuntu etc
<Casper-> oh, sorry, i thought u meant not my laptop,  yes XFCE
<bekks> noncom|2: so pastebin "free -m" please.
<noncom|2> bekks: but the syslog tail always shows UFW blocks conns
<noncom|2> bekks: https://www.refheap.com/112422
<noncom|2> how can compilation take 5% of CPU max../
<noncom|2> there's nothing else running on the pc
<Casper-> i would use Unity if u could put the bar at the bottom  :P
<noncom|2> why would anyone ddos? that's a very insignificant personal server...
<noncom|2> bekks: does the free -m paste tell you something?
<Casper-> i think on my laptop the SHIFT, is acting like a Function key.  that would explain it,  it does the same thing for the other shared keys, (end, home, pgup, pgdown,):   it reverts back to the number
<Casper-> k1l: EriC^^  what desktop environments do u guys use?
<noncom|2> k1l: looking at fail2ban, it's a program, but it requires studying a huge manual to understand what and how it does.. it seems interesting, i will definitely study it, but the problems are there right *now*..
<EriC^^> Casper-: i use unity
<Casper-> EriC^^: is there any way to put the bar at the bottom?
<EriC^^> Casper-: i dont think so
<Casper-> i guess that is fine for OSX refugees, it's copied off that
<noncom|2> yeah, well, meanwhikle reading fail2ban man
<Hinnerk> question about ubuntu installer and gparted: If I create a partition table with gparted of type gpt and create 4 volumes there (grub_boot, boot, swap and one for lvm), then stop and go back to ubuntu installer to do manual partioning for lvm and mounting filesystems - will the ubuntu installer respect the gpt table or will it overwrite it with its own type?
<Casper-> is there a simple program like GTKHASH that does better key-stretching (bcrypt, PBKDF2, etc)?
<k1l> Casper-: EriC^^ seems like GTK is blocking the x11 clipboard keycombo shuft+insert
<bekks> noncom|2: It tells us that yu just have 1GB RAM, and 50% free.
<bekks> *you
<noncom|2> yep
<noncom|2> that's true
<noncom|2> but does that mean something?
<Ben64> noncom|2: is it a vps?
<noncom|2> yes
<noncom|2> VDS
<Ben64> your provider might have some limiting thing on the cpu
<Casper-> k1l: but GTK is in unity too. so what do u mean?
<bekks> noncom|2: A VPS can be very slow for no reason visible inside the VPS.
<noncom|2> Ben64: you mean that i might have possibly exceeded cpu limit for the period?
<noncom|2> bekks: is it a common occasion?
<noncom|2> did not see it in a couple of months that i had this server
<bekks> noncom|2: It may happen, so you have to talk to your hoster.
<Casper-> or is there any way to make GTKHASH do multiple rounds of hashing?
<noncom|2> okay, nice one idea too
<Casper-> DOes anyone know how to get Color Emojis? like OSX does
<Casper-> What is the best program to Mirror ur android phone's screen?
<iBurley> Anybody know if it's safe to install the proprietary AMD drivers in 15.10 yet?
<EriC^^> iBurley: try it and see, use the recovery to purge if they dont work
<majnoon> kk i installed 32 bit ubuntu was wondering if there was an EASY to upgrade to 64 bit  version ?
<majnoon> computer WILL run 64 bit
<iBurley> EriC^^: I'm actually running Fedora at the moment, just considering switching back for graphics driver reasons, but I heard 15.10 has issues with AMD drivers on release.
<EriC^^> iBurley: o i c
<iBurley> EriC^^: is there any way I could test it in a virtual machine? Or would it just not apply because it isn't actually passing through the GPU?
<EriC^^> iBurley: maybe you could boot a live usb and install the amd driver, and restart the xsession so it loads the new driver, not sure though
<Loshki> majnoon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5018/is-it-possible-to-upgrade-from-a-32bit-to-a-64bit-installation
<noncom|2> how can i block all udp and tcp from all ports except 22 and 80 in fail2ban?
<noncom|2> googling seems to only find how to block specific ports, not all but some
<bekks> noncom|2: thats not goign to work as expected.
<noncom|2> eh
<noncom|2> do i have other options?
<bekks> noncom|2: your concept is wrong.
<bekks> noncom|2: you want fails2ban on port 22, for reducing the noise on ports 22 failed logins.
<noncom|2> it won't work for other network connections?
<bekks> noncom|2: if you want to block stuff entirely, like "dont let that network connect to my server", then you should be using iptables.
<noncom|2> i see
<bekks> noncom|2: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/firewall.html
<HelloGoodbye> Hello I'm wondering where I can get help with something called "Elementary OS." Obviously this is Ubuntu so I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction
<noncom|2> bekks: is iptables better than ufw ?
<noncom|2> HelloGoodbye: i recently saw them have a website
<bekks> noncom|2: first sentences from the article given, regarding ufw: "The default firewall configuration tool for Ubuntu is ufw. Developed to ease iptables firewall configuration, ufw provides a user friendly way to create an IPv4 or IPv6 host-based firewall."
<HelloGoodbye> Yes... But I'm wondering if someone in a live chat could help me
<bekks> !elementaryos | HelloGoodbye
<bekks> !elementary | HelloGoodbye
<ubottu> HelloGoodbye: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<noncom|2> bekks: so then that's nothing really..
<HelloGoodbye> thank you
<noncom|2> eh, either my problem is not attacks or there's nothing i can do about this
<bekks> noncom|2: ufw is a configuration tool for iptables.
<noncom|2> ok i see
<noncom|2> i did setup ufw already
<bekks> noncom|2: First, you have to find out whats the problem, in fact.
<noncom|2> yeah, and idk how to start even. those many UFW BLOCK things in syslog caught my attention
<noncom|2> i thought that was it
<eperzhand> Guys, did anyone have problems with Gnome-Keyring-Daemon autostart? How to configure it correctly?
<bekks> noncom|2: so what do you worry about, on those blocks? You should be worrying about things that were not blocked.
<noncom|2> okay then
<noncom|2> then there's another cause for the server to be so sluggish
<bekks> noncom|2: Which one?
<noncom|2> idk :)
<noncom|2> no clue
<noncom|2> all seems file and started by itself
<noncom|2> probably vds host problems as someone suggested
<noncom|2> s/file/fine
<bekks> noncom|2: It was me who suggested that.
<bekks> noncom|2: you should contact your hoster, in fact.
<noncom|2> bekks: thank you, bekks!
<adrian_1908> I have another problem with this notebook I'm setting up. The moment I unplug the power supply, the becomes sluggish to a degree that makes it unusable. Excessive power savings mode I reckon. This is a huge problem :/
<HelloGoodbye> Hello how do I duel boot Ubuntu and Windows 8.1
<HelloGoodbye> I would like someone to help me :)
<EriC^^> is that where they take 10 steps turn around and throw shoes at eachother?
<isaiah22> It's not that hard, just turn off fast boot and secure boot and create a partition for Ubuntu
<HelloGoodbye> So I'm on disk management and am going to shrink the volume. How many gigabytes do I need the shrunk volume to be?
<isaiah22> How big is your hard drive?
<k1l_> HelloGoodbye: please ask the elementary guys how much their OS needs :)
<HelloGoodbye> 599
<HelloGoodbye> 500*
<HelloGoodbye> Elementary IRC is inactive, nobody has answered me yet
<isaiah22> Ubuntu doesn't need much space to run. Anything from 5GB + should work
<HelloGoodbye> but since the process is the same as on ubuntu I'm wondering if you guys could help me
<k1l_> well, try their forums or website then.
<isaiah22> Oh I'm an elementary user
<k1l_> !elementary | isaiah22 HelloGoodbye
<HelloGoodbye> GReat
<ubottu> isaiah22 HelloGoodbye: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<HelloGoodbye> isaiah22 PM maybe?
<isaiah22> Alright, sure
<HelloGoodbye> How do I turn off secure boot and fast boot :D
<HelloGoodbye> thanks isaiah
<bekks> HelloGoodbye: Your Elementary OS issues are offtopic in here.
<HelloGoodbye> Which is  why I'M PMing a user
<IngCr3at1on> I have 14.04 on a lenovo laptop, was trying to configure lm-sensors with sensors-detect, which seems to have worked as I sensors work but now my screen is pixelated
<IngCr3at1on> anyone know how to fix? lol
<adrian_1908> I see a lot of advice to disable services in Ubuntu via update.rc... I thought current Ubuntu versions use systemd, no?
<IngCr3at1on> not last I checked
<IngCr3at1on> if it were I'd think systemctl would be present ;)
<k1l_> adrian_1908: systemd is the init since 15.04. before it was upstart. the question is what your howto refers to
<adrian_1908> Hmm, systemd appears to be running here on my Xubuntu 15.10. I would't expect the distro to diverge this much from vanilla Ubuntu.
<k1l_> adrian_1908: actually that is plain vanilla then :)
<adrian_1908> k1l_: The answer is an askubuntu one from this November and I see no (older) release version mentioned, that's why I had sudden doubts about what's usually running :)
<adrian_1908> ah my bad, it mentions that.
<k1l_> adrian_1908: there are still 12.04 and 14.04 supported which run upstart.
<IngCr3at1on> aye I can confirm 14.04 is definitely upstart
<adrian_1908> The answered qualifies it as "if you're not running systemd", I missed that.
<adrian_1908> problem solved then.
<IngCr3at1on> was aware they'd switched to systemd for 15.y
<k1l_> yeah paying attention to the ubuntu version used is more important then ever :)
<IngCr3at1on> wasn't*
<IngCr3at1on> sounds like k1l_  lol
<IngCr3at1on> I generally only run LTS releases
<IngCr3at1on> this "pixelation" or whatever you want to call it is pissing me off though
<Enz0> Hello is anybody around ?
<IngCr3at1on> bloody sensors-detect...
<IngCr3at1on> all I can find is people having black screen issues when I search
<IngCr3at1on> oh I lied
<IngCr3at1on> http://askubuntu.com/questions/599703/pixelated-display
<IngCr3at1on> same issue
<IngCr3at1on> same laptop
<IngCr3at1on> no answer, lovely
<helloitsme> Hello everyone
<helloitsme> I already asked this question in another channel
<helloitsme> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2014_1/dual-boot-windows-7-xubuntu-installation-type.jpg
<helloitsme> I don't have the first option since i'm on windows 10 what happened?
<Enz0> anybody know how to install popconr-time in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<k1l_> helloitsme: what ubuntu exactly?
<helloitsme> k1l_: xubuntu 15 but i have the same problem with another distro i presume it's the same on ubuntu
<k1l_> again the elementary support?
<helloitsme> what
<k1l_> check how many partitions you already have.
<IngCr3at1on> aye I was going to say that sounds more like drive configuration than anything else
<IngCr3at1on> either way, what do you need windoze for anyway, just nuke it and install Ubuntu on the full drive :P
<tsimonq2> what DE does Ubuntu Studio use?
<helloitsme> here you go sir http://s23.postimg.org/lpqasdpg9/Capture.png
<k1l_> tsimonq2: xfce iirc
<tsimonq2> ok, thanks
<adrian_1908> Alright guys, fixed my problem. The "ondemand" service on that notebook was scaling down the CPU frequency too aggressively, making it unusable. The accepted answer here worked (http://askubuntu.com/questions/523640/how-i-can-disable-cpu-frequency-scaling-and-set-the-system-to-performance), smooth as butter now, even when unplugged. Not ideal, but better than nothing. And yes, systemd it is on 15.10 :)
<helloitsme> and sorry it's in french but i think you will understand :)
<IngCr3at1on> unless the ubuntu installer resizes windows partitions which I don't believe it does helloitsme that's your problem
<IngCr3at1on> you could try manually resizing the main windows partition using something like gparted via a live iso but ntfs and resizing has never been extremely stable so I'd say "use at your own risk" ;)
<helloitsme> i tried the "something else" option but it is refusing to create other primary partitions
<helloitsme> it says "max 4 primary partition" if i remember well
<IngCr3at1on> right but you need unpartitioned space to do that helloitsme
<k1l_> helloitsme: so it seems there are 4 main partitions already (windows is rubbish on showing them)
<IngCr3at1on> or k1l_ it's just the 3 but there's no unpartitioned space to add the 4th to
<IngCr3at1on> (most likely imho)
<IngCr3at1on> but I agree windows is terribad at showing that
<IngCr3at1on> best to use gparted on a live iso imho
<k1l_> IngCr3at1on: in that case it would say to shrink windows
<IngCr3at1on> aye that's waht I was saying a moment ago
<IngCr3at1on> which again, gparted could do but as I mentioned ntfs and resizing is a little meh sometimes
<IngCr3at1on> hence my comment about "use at your own risk"
<k1l_> use windows to shrink the windows. then boot live ubuntu and delete one unused partition, like a recovery one or such
<IngCr3at1on> it's been awhile since I personally used any of those tools lol. for my laptop I nuked windows entirely and my desktop is arch over zfs root
<helloitsme> i already tried the shrink option
<IngCr3at1on> (incidentally I wouldn't recommend the latter, it's handy but it's also a bitch lol)
<helloitsme> creating a free space
<IngCr3at1on> the windows shrink option is worse than gparteds last I used it
<helloitsme> it doesn't work i have the same problem
<k1l_> let windows shrink windows.
<IngCr3at1on> though I can't speak for the windows 10 version
<IngCr3at1on> but you should be able to actually resize it to your own size via either tool
<helloitsme> it's windows 10 the problem
<k1l_> helloitsme: either kill one partition or get another disk.
<IngCr3at1on> so it wouldn't be part of the "freeing up space" stuff
<k1l_> but let windows shrink windows for making more space. but you need to kil one partition anyway since you cant have more than 4 prim partitions.
<helloitsme> kill which one
<IngCr3at1on> only option is the recovery partition
<IngCr3at1on> which means you'd lose the option to restore to factory defaults
<IngCr3at1on> you can't nuke the system reserve or the system partition itself ;)
<k1l_> helloitsme: i dont know. boot a live uubuntu to see the real partiiton table
<IngCr3at1on> ^
<JeffPoo> hello room hope im not butting in here but i have a question im running xfce and im seeing screen tearing in youtube videos. i looked it up and found post saying to uncheck "enable display compositing" ive done that but i am still getting screan tearing. any sugestions? thanks
<helloitsme> i'll use gparted to see more details
<IngCr3at1on> man... I really don't want to redo my OS on my laptop....
<IngCr3at1on> but I'm not sure how else to fix this damn pixelation
<gambl0re> does redhat and ubuntu share the same terminal commands?
<IngCr3at1on> to an extent
<IngCr3at1on> bash is the same at least
<IngCr3at1on> but as for system binaries no
<IngCr3at1on> rpm has quite a few different binaries vs debian gambl0re
<gambl0re> i mean like cp, mv, ls, touch, cat etc...
<IngCr3at1on> though most can be installed
<gambl0re> basic stuff
<IngCr3at1on> aye
<IngCr3at1on> that's all the same yes
<IngCr3at1on> those are standard unix commands iirc
<k1l_> gambl0re: that are the coreutils
<IngCr3at1on> even work on apple ;)
<IngCr3at1on> well at least most of them
<gambl0re> rm also?
<gambl0re> i use rm alot..
#ubuntu 2016-12-05
<muckanayumka> selam
<Jo5hua-> Good evening! Does anyone know what "byobu" stands for? The ssh terminal program.. I cannot find what the acronym means
<puffinz> I really like these Ubuntu Gnome wallpapers
<jayjo> how do I move a window to another monitor if compiz-plugins did not work?
<Wulf> Jo5hua-: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/By%C5%8Dbu
<kidkid> man
<kidkid> im so stupid
<kidkid> i did apt-get upgrade and there was choosing keyboard and i cancelled and now i aborted it
<kidkid> what did i ruin now?
<Jo5hua-> Omg Wulf you are the best! Thank you so much.
<Jo5hua-> This has been an enigma for me the last 7 years =)
<Wulf> Jo5hua-: may the google be with you
<kidkid> s/google/god/
<kidkid> s/god/jesus/
<kidkid> s/jesus/mohammad/
<Jo5hua-> I did search but I must have searched the wrong keywords :)
<amikrop> External (USB) hard drive doesn't (always) automount on boot, and needs re-plugging. Didn't have this problem on Windows. Any help please?
<Jo5hua-> I'm so happy now I feel enlightened
<Jo5hua-> Thank you
<kidkid> amikrop: what did you try?
<amikrop> Re-plugging works every time, but I was hoping I could avoid it obviously.
<puffinz> Search Results: No Found.
<amikrop> kidkid: what do you mean?
<kidkid> amikrop: sorry i forget auto mount is thing in ubuntu...
<amikrop> It should be a thing in every user-friendly OS of 21st century
<kidkid> sure man
<kidkid> mmm i forgot :(
<amikrop> np :)
<kidkid> if i know how to read usb logs
<kidkid> thats what i would do
<amikrop> no idea where to find them or how to read them
<amikrop> i guess dmesg or smth? but no idea
<kidkid> dmesg yea
<kidkid> let me google for ya
<kidkid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/397190/usb-drive-are-not-mounted-automatically
<kidkid> mmm i hope this will help
<amikrop> thanks
<kidkid> but if not wait for an expert to come!
<jimmy_> hi
<kidkid> I believe a fellow expers are hide here
<Castor_Troy> hi, i have xubuntu and win10 dual boot. i have a blank ntfs drive to which i copied files from ubuntu. i cannot open the folder in windows
<kidkid> see topic
<kidkid> Castor_Troy: see /topic
<melt> can anyone help me install systemd on 14.04, the mpitti ppa is not working
<kidkid> melt: how is it not working? any errors?
<melt> oops, not working, ha, well the dist-upgrade does not seem to be doing anything, just 0 packages need update
<Castor_Troy> kidkid, ?
<Castor_Troy> is my question out of topic ?
<kidkid> Castor_Troy: type /topic ... this is #ubuntu
<kidkid> I believe #xubuntu can help you!
<Castor_Troy> yeah, ok.. i copied files from ubuntu, cant see them in windows
<melt> kidkid i was doing this http://voices.canonical.com/tag/boot/
<amikrop> kidkid: yeah, i followed the guide but didnt work.. i ll wait for someone to answer
<kidkid> amikrop: any errors?
<jimmy_> what's ubuntu?
<amikrop> kidkid: the key in dconf-editor that the guide says to check, is already checked
<reisio> jimmy_: regzraktree
<kidkid> amikrop: try this http://serverfault.com/questions/414120/how-to-get-usb-devices-to-automount-in-ubuntu-12-04-server
<kidkid> sorry DONT SERVER
<IpSo> When my Linux server boots, I can see the text scroll across the screen, but then the entire screen goes blank. This is on a Linux server, so there is no graphical display enabled and I have: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset bootdegraded=true text" -- Any ideas how I can prevent the screen from going black? I assume its some kind of video mode change?
<skinux> Is there a good Ubuntu doc for properly setting up Apache with FastCGI?
<moloch> heyyo
<melt> Crack cocaine makes me download ubuntu faster
<reisio> so true
<reisio> skinux: no, but there's one for properly setting up nginx with fastcgi
<kidkid> so true
<reisio> :p
<kidkid> :))))))
<melt> so it looks like the only ubuntu right now that supports fglrx AND systemd is 15.10
<kidkid> melt: what are you trying to do?
<melt> i want to be able to build the amd fglrx 15.12 proprietary drivers incl the dkms module AND be able to install all my services. :)
<Bashing-om> melt: 14.04.1 .. stress on .1 . Is the support for FGLRX .
<melt> Bashing-om: yes it worked great but does not allow systemd
<melt> even up to 14.04.5
<melt> gonna try 15.10 see what i can accomplish.
<kidkid> byeeeeeeeee
<kidkid> just froze
<MadokaMagica> Hello everyone!
<MadokaMagica> Does anyone in here know how to install a wireless adapter driver for Realtek RTL8192EU for Linux?
<MadokaMagica> Without Ethernet
<blacknred0> MadokaMagica: probably download the deb and all of its dependencies and then transfer to a thumb drive and install
<Bashing-om> melt: I have not done it . and maybe a pain . but one can intall systemd to 14.04 : http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-and-test-systemd-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-and-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ .
<skinux> If I can get nGinx working properly, that will work too.
<MadokaMagica> I downloaded the .deb
<blacknred0> And it's dependencies as well?
<MadokaMagica> How do you know what dependencies it needs?
<melt> Bashing-om: i attempted this, however, the dist-upgrade step does not do anything, it just says 0 updates
<MadokaMagica> I got it from here: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<gabe_> I like how im running arch but default i join here
<gabe_> lol
<MadokaMagica> When I tried to run the installer, it pulled up a screen with an install button
<MadokaMagica> That button didn't seem to work
<blacknred0> MadokaMagica:
<blacknred0> apt-cache showpkg package-name
<MadokaMagica> I don't have access to that partition right now, I'm gonna do it later
<MadokaMagica> Linux is a pain in the ass to install with Windows
<Bashing-om> melt: Anything beyond 14.04.(1) the xserver does not support FGLRX . AMD is giving us what we asked for .. open source drivers .
<melt> Bashing-om: they are giving it to us in a horrible fashion, as half their cards do not work with amdgpu
<blacknred0> Used to be worse... it's getting better with new hardware over time
<melt> X server doesn't support fglrx?????
<melt> from what ver
<MadokaMagica> Also I used EasyBCD to do the dual boot
<MadokaMagica> The problem is it boots into a command line version of grub
<MadokaMagica> How do I have it go to the GUI verison?
<Bashing-om> melt: A fact there and there is a lot of adjustment , amdgpu for later release cards . radeon for earlier .. and bleeding edge is amdgpu-pro.
<melt> Bashing-om: yes, i need either fglrx with dkms, or amdgpu-pro, because i use OpenCL
<skinux> Can I get a link to the doc for nGinx and FastCGI?
<skinux> I've had trouble finding a good doc meant for Ubuntu
<reisio> /msg alis list *ubunt*server*
<reisio> probs
<Bashing-om> melt: What card ? and also see: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2317199#post13540589 .
<Zombie_Ryushu> Somerone is mass spamming me.
<melt> ya
<melt> 270x
<fuddie> Zombie_Ryushu: me too
<melt> all the sea islands and southern islands cards
<Sekreta> me too
 * puffinz its a pizza trap
<Guestie> How do I list all the repositories that I added to aptitude?
<melt> !report ZECHARIAHEEL spam
<ubottu> melt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guestie> From the command line**
<melt> ~Zechariah@43.245.205.237
<tehBTP> Bryan Ostergaard, tisktisk.
<melt> Ooh, actually, Bashing-om thank you, it looks like 15.10 might be in play still, fglrx was not included in 16.04 because Canonical pressed forward with a new version of X Server that fglrx was not ready to handle and AMD did not want to expend the resources to make it compatible while they are working so hard on AMDGPU and AMDGPU-Pro.
<dikiaap> Dafuq someone spam me
<melt> yes, spam. it's a thing.
<avitas> /umode +g
<tehBTP> @melt since when?
<deznutz> what is the +g?
<melt> deznutz: gangster
<deznutz> lol
<avitas> deznutz, block PM's except from your approved list
<yenclgj5nlw> melt, I have the same trouble,
<melt> yenclgj5nlw: it burns when you pee?
<yenclgj5nlw> no, i have no drivers
<yenclgj5nlw> and can't use flgrx because it is dropped
<melt> yenclgj5nlw: i guess without a drivers we will have to walk huh
<yenclgj5nlw> or add a feature to radeon
<melt> Tangos down
<melt> KKK lined
<willies952002> I'm guessing you got that pm too..?
<willies952002> oh
<melt> i know all the informations
<Rochvellon> use "/mode NICK +Rg" to avoid unwanted Spam via qeury
<melt> i get too many msg to be blocking them
<melt> opers got this
<SonikkuAmerica> Ladies and gentlemen, please do not discuss this in the channel, we are working in tandem with staff to get this rectified. Thank you!
<yenclgj5nlw> kick'm all
<RNeville> Hello, something very strange has just happened to my Ubuntu 14.04 OS - it has reverted back to months ago configurations
<melt> hmmm peace out
<N3X15> Yeeeah, I think I'll come back tomorrow, after the skids are put to bed
<N3X15> Night
<RNeville> Can anyone advise me: it seems as though my Ubuntu 14.04 has been reset to a previous restore point - as in the Windows OS
<SonikkuAmerica> How so?
<SonikkuAmerica> RNeville - did some of your configuration files get hosed?
<RNeville> Have no idea SonikkuAmerica
<RNeville> "everything" seems to be as if I last used the computer months ago - even my webpages in Firefox are months old reads
<HelloWorld123> what is the /export folder for?
<HelloWorld123> I have a user home folder /home/user that is mirrored in /export/user and named in /etc/exports
<elias_a> Sorry OT but how does one report msg spamming in freenode?
<Random832> elias_a, i'm sure they're well aware of the problem, it's been going on all weekend
<ObrienDave> elias_a, it's been noted
<elias_a> This Matthewson dude? Ok. Thanks.
<RNeville> How can my Ubuntu 14.04 install revert back to a configuration of months ago? Any help appreciated
<vas_tappendage> any using grive or variants
<Zasuhg> hi
<elias_a> RNeville: What is your actual problem? Missing sw or what?
<RNeville> Do experience linux users back up there configuration files - since, I seem to have a major problem with my Ubuntu 14.05 install
<bazhang> !info etckeeper
<ubottu> etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.2-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 26 kB, installed size 145 kB
<bazhang> take a look at etckeeper for that RNeville
<teward> RNeville: yes, experienced users keep backups, and always keep a copy of older configs before putting 'modified' into production
<teward> but also look at what bazhang recommended :)
<RNeville> thx bazhang and teward
<bazhang> welcome
<vas_tappendage> trying to access/sync goodrive with natilus..any ideas, thanks
<kmyst> hey anybody know a reason why creating a sparse file on a luks encrypted lvm ext4 partition shows actual size and apparent size as being the same? i double checked myself on a vm that doesn't use luks and it creates the sparse file just fine, so i'm somewhat confused.
<RNeville> Still, don't understand my problem - my install of Ubuntu has revert to month ago configuration - for no apparent reason ( didn't know this possible)
<RNeville> has hosed my setup - beyond belief
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I black list an account in this chat?
<mojtaba> I am getting non-sense private messages.
<Wulf> mojtaba: /mode mojtaba +R
<bazhang>  /mode yournick +g mojtaba
<nb_ff> Who's kloeri
<nb_ff> I'm getting like, 20 messages from random people
<nb_ff> saying he's a pedo
<mojtaba> same
<kmyst> same
<bazhang> nb_ff, a target of some problem makers, please ignore
<nb_ff> Well i mean
<nb_ff> I'm getting pinged
<nb_ff> multiple times a minute
<nb_ff> so
<nb_ff> hard to ignore
<Rochvellon> nb_ff: use /mode nb_ff +R
<mojtaba> Wulf: What is /mode username +R and +g?
<kmyst> yeah i just got 8 of them, excessive much?
<bazhang> then check the topic in #freenode and discuss there
<Wulf> mojtaba: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/usermodes
<puffinz> Hahaha. IRC Trolls
<puffinz> Doesnt bother me
<nb_ff> ty
<Rochvellon> mojtaba: Block querys from  unregisterd users
<mojtaba> Thanks
<kk4ewt>   /umode +g
<dummy9988> i have no sound where do i start ?
<Wulf> dummy9988: sound options in the setting
<tehBTP> Speakers plugged in?
<Wulf> dummy9988: cat /proc/asound/cards
<wagle> thanks for mode info
<dummy9988> its good
<dummy9988> speakers are plugged in
<nb_ff> dummy9988: Check that your speaker's volume is up
<wagle> power on 8)
<dummy9988> speaker is in the monitor
<nb_ff> check that your computer's volume is up
<nb_ff> if nothing else, reinstall ubuntu :p
<nb_ff> (don't actually do that)
<nb_ff> Are you using HDMI?
<dummy9988> no
<nb_ff> What type of audio connection are you using?
<dummy9988> light green aux cord looking thing
<nb_ff> Check that your speakers are on. What brand/type of speakers are you using?
<dummy9988> its hp and they are built in to the monitor
<nb_ff> hm...
<nb_ff> What is the monitor model?
<dummy9988> hp 2210m
<tehBTP> Assuming everything is plugged in correctly, I would explore software options.
<dummy9988> does it help if before my gf started using it i had a very low volume sound ?
<dax> .
<Flannel> ,
<tehBTP> Take your phone and plug the audio jack into your phone and see if it plays music.
<cfhowlett> pro-tip: girlfriends who use your computer should have an account of their own, i.e. NOT your account
<nb_ff> What program do you use for audio?
<nb_ff> pavu? Jack?
<dummy9988> plugged my phone in, no sound
<dummy9988> plugged my phone in, no sound]
<ObrienDave> dummy9988, see if display menu has volume settings
<dummy9988> i see a picture physically printed on it but when i press the menu button i see nothing about sound
<dummy9988> i hit factory reset and bam now i have sound from my phone
<ObrienDave> the display volume was muted
<nb_ff> Audio is usually a seperate system from the OSD
<kantlivelong> anyone getting spammed with PMs?
<Rochvellon> kantlivelong: use /mode kantlivelong +R
<dummy9988> thanks guys no clue how she even managed to do that
<tehBTP> np dummy!
<bazhang> #freenode for topic and discussion kantlivelong
<dummy9988> haha true to my name once again
<cfhowlett> kantlivelong, please waste no time with "Anyone?" questions.  state YOUR issues and YOUR system specs
<kantlivelong> bazhang: was trying to figure out which chan was affected
<howarth> virtualbox 5.1.10 is much better now that I have tuned down the number of processors
<howarth> filed https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/16265
<howarth> Currently Virtualbox 5.1.10 assumes that the machine supports hyperthreading
<bazhang> howarth, is this not appropriate for #vbox
<howarth> A MacPro 3,1 has Harpertown processors and doesn't as they should be able to see from a trivial check of /proc/cpuinfo
<howarth> However the processor tab errornously shows 16 cores with the green recommended safe bar extending to 8 cores on a dual quad-core Harpertown
<bazhang> howarth, really #vbox is where you need to discuss this
<howarth> which if you assume that is correct, makes the linux box basically unusable while Virtualbox is running
<howarth> I'll file a Ubuntu bug report for their 5.1.6
<howarth> as well
<bazhang> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.6-dfsg-2 (yakkety), package size 15003 kB, installed size 67308 kB
<howarth> it is a really nasty bug as the processor panel is currently lying to the enduser about the recommended number of processors
<howarth> if this is fixed, it will show only the real 8 processors and not the claimed 16
<howarth> and the green bar should only go out to 4 processors
<cfhowlett> howarth, this is NOT the VBOX channel.  stop wasting bandwidth and time in the ubuntu channel and go to #vbox
<howarth> I'll have to remember to check this issue under OS X to see if the bug is universal or limited to the linux builds of Virtualbox
<howarth> I wish Oracle would get off their duffs and contract someone to write the missing OS X guest tools for those VMs
<howarth> Certainly there must be some unemployed ex-employes of VMWare or Virtual PC looking for work
<nchambers> what does j do?
<dummy9988> anyone had any success developing apps for apple while using ubuntu ?
<nb_ff> Define "apps"
<nb_ff> because you can totes create a bash script
<cfhowlett> dummy9988, as evidenced by the software center --- hundreds.   avoid "anyone" questions and give specific details of your goals and problems if you want an actionable response.
<cfhowlett> kantlivelong, the spam is coming from multiple sources and is almost certainly broadcast via bot.
<deznutz> has anyone else been able to install a good media server on 16.04?
<kantlivelong> deznutz: define "good media server"?
<bazhang> deznutz, sure, kodi
<kantlivelong> bazhang: isnt kodi a client?
<deznutz> one that has transcoding built in?
<cfhowlett> !kodi | deznutz
<deznutz> kodi has its own distro, yes?
<bazhang> !info kodi | deznutz
<ubottu> deznutz: kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 16.1+dfsg1-2 (yakkety), package size 12 kB, installed size 62 kB
<kantlivelong> deznutz: i use subsonic for web based transcoded media. no longer open source though
<deznutz> i will look those up, thanks
<kantlivelong> deznutz: no prob. there are forks which are still open
<bazhang> deznutz, kodi has had transcoding for some several years now
<deznutz> k
<al2o3-cr> kodi 62kB???
<ObrienDave> why is there not an auto-quiet in #ubuntu-mate?
<kmyst> ok this is making no sense, how is it that virtualbox creates a dynamic hdd (i.e. sparse) and making one via dd or truncate results in non sparse on luks? succeeds on non luks :/
<andrew_> hello?
<cfhowlett> kmyst, take it to #vbox for expert answers
<cfhowlett> andrew_, ask your ubuntu questions
<Guest15497> HELP
<kmyst> cfhowlett: not concerned with vbox, just pointing out that works for some reason
<cfhowlett> !help | Guest15497
<ubottu> Guest15497: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mdxxx> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ObrienDave> kmyst, what part of this is NOT a Vbox discussion channel, do you not understand?
<andrew_> quit
<kmyst> ObrienDave: the part where i don't care about vbox i just used it as an example, my concern is ubuntu lus lvm using dd to create a sparse file results in actual and apparent size being same whereas ubuntu with no luks no problem
<SQL> Anyone else getting strange PM's in this channel?
<ObrienDave> *facepalms*
<Mdxxx> Not me
<RNeville> Still, don't understand my problem - my install of Ubuntu has revert to months ago configuration - for no apparent reason ( didn't know this possible)
<ric_man> SQL, just noticed around 20 PMs come in - but I thought they were from another channel
<RNeville> same problem as ric_man
<port443> the servers being trolled, everyones getting the PMs
<SQL> it's #debian if you're in that channel. /mode SQL +g fixed it for me
<ObrienDave> it's freenode wide, /mode NICK +R to fix it
<Speed`> wat
<SQL> TIL
<ric_man> wow - this channel really got popular
<dax> .
<dinkledorf> Hey guys I have a quick question. When you rebuild an .iso from the files you get when you put it on a flash drive do you end up with an equivalent file to the original .iso?
<dinkledorf> I don't trust this computer, wanted to rebuild the files and check the hash to be sure nothing deposited malicious code in the boot folder or something when I installed it.
<dinkledorf> Hey guys I have a quick question. When you rebuild an .iso from the files you get when you put it on a flash drive do you end up with an equivalent file to the original .iso?
<dinkledorf> oops wrong channel
<Bayangan> a lot of spam
<cfhowlett> ops: any way to silence the spam bot PM's? I tried /ignore listing the addresses in hexchat, but they still come through.
<dax> cfhowlett: user mode +R
<cfhowlett> dax, how do I set that please?  and thank you.
<dax> cfhowlett: /mode cfhowlett +R
<dax> which blocks PMs from unidentified users
<TheMarius> and /close -m to close all open queries
<cfhowlett> dax, OK set it up.  as a point of interest, "unidentified" means ... no channel ID?
<TheMarius> i think not in your friends list
<dax> cfhowlett: it means not logged in to a nickserv account
<TheMarius> ah :)
<cfhowlett> ah!  that makes perfect sense dax.
<cfhowlett> sadly, TheMarius, I have no friends listed so ... :(
<TheMarius> id like to add a /close -m to the menu in hexchat somewhere but not sure how.. /menu didnt make me any smarter
<cfhowlett> TheMarius, I was looking to for some kind of private settings but don't see it yet
<TheMarius> cfhowlett: thats life! im sure you're on facebook tho
<TheMarius> compensate for it there
<Rosti> hello?
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions Rosti
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, it means only nicks registered with NickServ
<TheMarius> you guys ubuntu devs btw?
<cfhowlett> devs rarely hang out here, TheMarius
<TheMarius> ow :/
<TheMarius> well, atleast im intreaged by unity 8 and ubuntus toutch screen future
<TheMarius> looks promising
<dikiaap> 👀
<dikiaap> 👃👂
<dikiaap> 👅
<TheMarius> if bugs are weeded out i could be all in on linux in a couple of years
<TheMarius> free from windows at last
<TheMarius> surface pro + ubuntu unity 8 could be good
<i-am-crotch> lol
<i-am-crotch> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<obnoxious-ass> U B U N T U   that spells DOG SHIT!
<obnoxious-ass> dax: hello
<ObrienDave> i thought full moon was last night. that's what I get for thinking LOL
<bot__> msg nickserv identify password
<obnoxious-ass> if you have a comment about my comments please address it where said comments which you wish to comment on where made
<obnoxious-ass> do not comment on these comments in #freenode as you are doing, dax
<TheMarius> bah.. im grateful for ubuntu
<TheMarius> however i currently run linux mint
<TheMarius> but no ubuntu no mint
<dikiaap> windows is skynet
<Hitechcg> so many bots
<Hitechcg> I'm sure * _xXVaLkJtRXx_ (~Pinartus@43.245.205.95) has joined is a legit user
<ikonia> staff are sorting, just ride it out
<TheMarius> i bet its a windows machine
<wedgie> TheMarius: what makes mint more appealing than ubuntu? genuinely curiousnbecause i tried it a few years back and didnt find it to be much different
<black91> use #fedora
<black91> lol
<cfhowlett> black91, seriously?  don't troll here.
<TheMarius> wedgie: on my desktop it just runs better, fewer bugs... i dont know why.... unity looks good, but its awkward with buttons on the left for me
<black91> :(
<TheMarius> unity 8 is a winner tho
<black91> i use ubuntu for server
<TheMarius> optimized for toutch screens
<TheMarius> wedgie: theres also a few things mint has that lacks in ubuntu ... tools
<black91> ubuntu is rock solid server imo
<wedgie> TheMarius: unity took a LONG time to grow on me. in fact it has only been in the last few months that i've learned to tolerate it
<TheMarius> wedgie: it shouldnt be like that (in my view) but since unity 8 is more targeted at toutch screens tablets and mobile devices beside desktops i think they have a winner
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 16.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | freenode is getting botnet spammed. Consid
<wedgie> never used it on s touch screen. maybe that was my problem :p
<TheMarius> so unity as it currently is was a path towards unity 8 ... so in the end it all came out well with the hazzle going away from gnome
<dax> ugh, length limits
<TheMarius> its unity 8 thats toutch screen optimized
<TheMarius> not current unity
<lotuspsychje> guys, keep it support related please
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 16.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Botnet spam? /mode yournickhere +R
<TheMarius> ok ill shut up :)
<Yukinoroh> help! imagemagick stopped working! what's going on?
<Yukinoroh> the last update broke it :(
<puffinz> sorry I cant help you
<Geo> on 14.02, my scroll bars on terminals had a nice up/down arrow on the slider. After my 16 upgrade, there's just the slider with no arrows- is there an option hidden somewhere to reenable those arrows?
<Krvavi> Can someone help me out here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/855317/ubuntu-16-04-will-not-play-audio
<Krvavi> I should probably add that the soundcard works just fine in Windows.
<ObrienDave> Krvavi, what kind of audio?
<Krvavi> My headphones, through the front panel.
<ObrienDave> see if you have PulseAudio Volume Control in the multimedia menu
<Krvavi> Currently running some music, and Pavucontrol detects it (Orange Line bouncing.) But i can't hear it even on max.
<Krvavi> Also, what do you mean by "Multimedia menu"?
<Yukinoroh> anyone else has trouble with imagemagick?
<Yukinoroh> last update broke it :(
<ObrienDave> my Xubuntu has a multimedia submenu
<Krvavi> I'm using standard Ubuntu.
<ObrienDave> dang, there's a terminal command for something like that, can't remember
<Krvavi> The main thing i know is that the soundcard in question (Creative Sound Core3D) should have Linux support. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEwNTg
<Krvavi> So it's not a case where the soundcard just doesn't work with Linux.
<ObrienDave> do the regular speakers work?
<Krvavi> I don't have regular speakers.
<Krvavi> and as i noted in the question, the line-in and optical ports don't seem to be working either.
<ObrienDave> i didn't read it ;P
<ObrienDave> you might try installing gstreamer
<ObrienDave> plus the good, bad and ugly sets of plugins for gstreamer
<Krvavi> That's just audio codecs, isn't it?
<Geo> on 14.02, my scroll bars on terminals had a nice up/down arrow on the slider. After my 16 upgrade, there's just the slider with no arrows- is there an option hidden somewhere to reenable those arrows?
<ObrienDave> Krvavi, yes, but also adds some sound drivers as well
<Krvavi> It seems to be already installed.
<ObrienDave> k
<ObrienDave> well, out of ideas. i'm sure someone will be along that knows this better than I
<Custodian_Carl> Does anyone know if there's a setting in lightdm.conf to prevent a vncserver from opening another remote instance but instead share the same desktop (including apps) that others are logged into?
<krytarik> ObrienDave, Krvavi: I guess you mean 'alsamixer'.
<Krvavi> I checked that too. Everything is unmuted there.
<Krvavi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/855317/ubuntu-16-04-will-not-play-audio Here's my ASKUbuntu question, i went here because no one has responded to it yet.
<ObrienDave> krytarik, yup, that's it, thanks
<Krvavi> Not really related to my soundcard issue. But i keep getting spammed with PMs claiming that someone is a pedophile. Is it possible to block these?
<Krvavi> Because they're getting really fucking annoying.
<cfhowlett> Krvavi, /mode krvavi +R        and mind your language
<Krvavi> Thanks.
<Guest43> hello. How can I make it so that when I do apt-get upgrade, I only get patches ( patch number from version number - eg. 2 in 1.11.2 ), and not minor upgrades too? holding packages doesn't help, as it won't upgrade anything at all for that package.
<nicomachus> can imagemagick stitch a bunch of images together into one long image?
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, phatch is the go to for that , but I believe it's just a front end for imagemagick
<nicomachus> E: Unable to locate package phatch
<krytarik> !info phatch | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: phatch (source: phatch): simple to use Photo Batch Processor - GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1-4 (yakkety), package size 192 kB, installed size 659 kB
<nicomachus> /¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nicomachus> !info phatch xenial
<ubottu> phatch (source: phatch): simple to use Photo Batch Processor - GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1-3.1 (xenial), package size 193 kB, installed size 695 kB
<krytarik> Make sure 'universe' is enabled.
<nicomachus> it is.
<nicomachus> But I just screwed something else up somehow.
<nicomachus> I uncommented the last line here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23581760/
<krytarik> No 'universe' in there. >_>
<nicomachus> now I get this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23581765/
<nicomachus> so I recommented it. no change.
<ObrienDave> did you 'update' the repos after?
<nicomachus> yes
<errqre> I have an environment that was handed down to me - root password has been set, but is unknown - Ubuntu 14.04. Other than booting the box to a live cd and chroot-ing, is there something I can try?
<kk4ewt> errqre,  remote or local
<kk4ewt> runlevel 1 password
<kk4ewt> passwrd
<kk4ewt> errqre,  is grub password protected
<errqre> kk4ewt: remote - but virtual
<errqre> kk4ewt: no
<Vysty> Anyone have a recommended GUI for FFMPEG?
<kk4ewt> remote isnt going to help you
<Vysty> I can't seem to get FFmpegyag to install.
<kk4ewt> if you can get to grub and boot into runlevel 1 aka single mode you can change the passwrd
<kk4ewt> but of course it will not have a network connection
<errqre> kk4ewt: it might work - I have a console connection
<ObrienDave> err, there is a password reset method http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Vysty> I'm looking to get a GUI for FFMPEG and I don't seem to be able to install any. Does anyone know a current FFMPEG GUI that's installable and recommendable?
<nicomachus> why do you need a GUI?
<Vysty> So I don't have to reteach myself how to use the command line every time I want to use it.
<ObrienDave> rebel ;p
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: whats your end goal exactly
<Vysty> Make youtube videos.
<cfhowlett> Vysty, ?  supersimple.  ffmpeg -i myvideo YTvideo
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: like a desktop record? or regular yt video?
<Vysty> cfhowlett: Few more steps in between. I want to demux the audio so I can edit it in audacity, then re-mux it to the video.
<Vysty> Both.
<Vysty> I'm working on the Desktop Record right now.
<cfhowlett> !info | winff > Vysty
<Vysty> Just tried installing WinFF.
<Vysty> Ran into problems. Able to help me out?
<cfhowlett> Vysty, no more breadcrumbs.  give us ALL the relevant in one line.
<Vysty> Come on Sleuth!
<Vysty> Coming:
<cfhowlett> Vysty, Ms. Cleo died.  no telepaths or sleuths on staff.
<Vysty> I want to: Make a video with RecordMyDesktop, edit the audio to make it sound better via Audacity, then turn it into Youtube format and upload it.
<Vysty> The middle step is the one befuddling me.
<cfhowlett> Vysty, extract the video with ffmpeg, process it with audacity, remux it with ffmpeg.
<cfhowlett> or vlc for that matter
<lotuspsychje> Vysty: http://www.ubuntufree.com/top-5-video-editor-apps-for-ubuntu-for-both-professionals-and-beginners/
<Vysty> Now we're talking.
<Vysty> When you say extract the video, you mean extract the audio, right?
<cfhowlett> Vysty, right, sorry.
<Vysty> cfhowlett: Right, that's what I want to do, and I wanted a GUI for FFmpeg to do it.
<cfhowlett> Vysty, so ... winff?
<Vysty> WinFF looked good, but I ran into issues installing it.
<Vysty> cfhowlett: Can you help me work out the issues? I'm termbin what happens when I install...
<cfhowlett> Vysty, already asked for details once ... more info is better.
<Vysty> cfhowlett: http://termbin.com/vavi
<cfhowlett> Vysty, did you run apt-get -f install?
<cfhowlett> also, what ubuntu version??
<Vysty> cfhowlett: Oops, I did but I added winff to the end of the command.
<Vysty> 16.04
<Vysty> running apt-get -f install now
<Vysty> Yup, that looks like it worked.
<Vysty> Sweet! there it is.
<Vysty> Now let's see if I can work it...
<cfhowlett> the link from lotuspsychje is new to me, so bookmark it.  also, come over to #ubuntustudio and the ubuntustudio link on the forums.  we would love to see your creations!
<Vysty> cfhowlett: They'll be political. You sure you want them around there?
<cfhowlett> Vysty, we are interested in your workflow and finished product using ubuntu more than your political bent.
<Vysty> Ohhhh cool.
<Vysty> cfhowlett: Just joined ubuntustudio. You in that room too?
<cfhowlett> yep
<Flaz> I've a big problem with packets, i have tryed all, "make clean" and all commands to fix, but i've yed many damaged packets so I can not install or fix almost anything. Ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> Flaz, packets?  from torrents or what?
<nicomachus> maybe packages?
<ObrienDave> Flaz, sudo apt-get -f install
<Flaz> ObrienDave: Hello, Already, I've tried practically everything
<Flaz> Yes Packages, sorry
<lotuspsychje> Flaz: have you installed packages with ppa's of any kind?
<Flaz> lotuspsychje: yes :-(
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Flaz
<ubottu> Flaz: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Flaz> ubottu: ok!! THANKS!!
<Flaz> lotuspsychje: THANKS!!
<howarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/virtualbox/+bug/1647260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647260 in Virtualbox "virtualbox lies about available processors on non-hyperthreaded processors" [Undecided,New]
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me my wireless connection keeps disconnecting?
<cfhowlett> !ask | gt8ost4l
<ubottu> gt8ost4l: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gt8ost4l> :{
<_d-> What's replacement command of System File Checker /sfc for windows in Ubuntu?!
<cfhowlett> _d-, fsck
<gt8ost4l> cfhowlett:i heard it was a power amangement issue but when i looked at the submit it was off!
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: when I try to start up phatch, it shows "Exception: fromstring() has been removed. Please call frombytes() instead.
<nicomachus> " and then the GUI freezes up with just the logo showing
<_d-> cfhowlett, fsck checking the error , sfc it's checking all errors or missing file than recovery or fix it, so maybe other command I'm looking for!!
<cfhowlett> _d-, man fsck will tell you more
<_d-> I do not want to tell me stuff, I want fix to me the stuff
<_d-> No time for googling each error
<glitchd> oh boy..
<glitchd> get a wand
<_d-> errors*
<glitchd> that always works
<OerHeks> _d-,  fsck fixes errors, but does not recover deleted files.
<_d-> I mention System files
<_d-> Because I have problem with system files
<OerHeks> missing systemfiles is rare in linux
<OerHeks> i would rather check the s.m.a.r.t. status
<_d-> I have done something so for that there is missing in system files
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, same error
<cfhowlett> _d-, if so, you would have seen repeated warnings to NOT do that
<_d-> Do you know what I did?! and which warnings to talking about!
<OerHeks> _d-, good start, what did you do?
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: you're getting the same thing?
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, yep.
<nicomachus> bummer.
<_d-> When installing Ubuntu on Mini SD Card with USB Flash reader there are many system files has errors based the logs I was watching it so I need to fix them , because was a lot not just one or two files
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, just to confirm, you were trying to merger photos for a widespread view
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: trying to make a sprite for some CSS. I have 25 images in .gif format that are each 541x304, I need to stitch them one on top of the other into one image that's 541x7600
<_d-> Actually, sometime I need to reboot several times till Ubuntu going up and working fine, in first time will not run fine with error in whole system
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, with all images .gif at the same time?  also, see hugin panorama photo stitcher
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: format doesn't really matter. .jpg or .png would be fine
<evenflows> hi, in ubuntu 14.04, i would like to turn off all usb ports, cant seem to do this, usb kernel module is builtin and i cant unload it, tried overwriting /sys/bus/usb/../../level etc, no go. anyone?
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, peek at hugin
<OerHeks> _d-, so you made a live iso on a sdcard, and want to fix stuff in that read-only filesystem? check the iso you downloaded, and check the sdcard for errors
<_d-> OerHeks, no live, installed
<gt8ost4l> anybody here?
<reisio> nope
<gt8ost4l> you serious?
<reisio> hrmmm
<reisio> yes?
<OerHeks> :-)
<reisio> :p
<gt8ost4l> so were screwed?
<reisio> it is almost the least chatty time of day on the least chatty night of the week, but... yes obviously people are here
<gt8ost4l> i dobnt know but mosr of them are afk!
<OerHeks> unless you come up with a support question, they will stay afk
<gt8ost4l> lmao
<gt8ost4l> i already did
<gt8ost4l> none seem to express my favor?
<reisio> hopeless
<gt8ost4l> more like unwillingness
<reisio> your question was if someone could help you
<reisio> no, nobody can help you
<reisio> not till you say what the problem is / how it manifests / what your hardware is
<gt8ost4l> hit manifests from time to time
<ObrienDave> idiot alert!
<Ben64> 8 minutes and still no question
<OerHeks> Don't drink & sudo
<reisio> at least don't remember you did
<ObrienDave> SWI? lol
<reisio> don't stop drinking? :p
<ObrienDave> Sudo While Intoxicated?
<reisio> :p
<gt8ost4l> okay the question is precise
<gt8ost4l> ill tell it how it is
<gt8ost4l> i have a AR9485 Wireless card it the problem manifests periodically saying that message when you check the disconnect button
<gt8ost4l> you have been disconnected
<gt8ost4l> anybody help please?
<OerHeks> " when you check the disconnect button" you got disconnected? how odd
<OerHeks> reisio, fix that!
<ObrienDave> reisio would have too much fun NOT fixing that ;P
<reisio> done
<Revan007> Hey, I have an issue
<Revan007> On ubuntu 14.04 I was just doing an echo noop into /sys/block/xvda/queue/scheduler  and if I checked with "cat" I could see the change
<Revan007> I am now using Ubuntu 16.04 and the change doesn't apply, I even change the config and add the "elevator=noop" into /etc/default/grub
<Revan007> If I do a "cat" I get the result "none"   . What am I missing ?
<reisio> what result do you want?
<Revan007> noop
<Revan007> now If I do a check with:   for f in /sys/block/sd?/queue/rotational; do printf "$f is "; cat $f; done
<Revan007> I get /sys/block/sdc/queue/rotational is 0
<Revan007> That means it detects it as SSD
<glitchd> Revan007, ..he left
<Revan007> ok...
<ViciousLooRoll> Guys has anyone else been sent a massive amount of spam
<ViciousLooRoll> From like 80 people on freenode
<ObrienDave> yea, all day, on every channel
<Mathisen> same here
<ViciousLooRoll> About some pedo?
<Mathisen> yep
<ObrienDave>  /mode YourNick +R will fix it
<Postrecito> hola
<ObrienDave> they're getting more mileage out of everyone talking about it that the trouble they're causing
<ViciousLooRoll> ObrienDave: what does mode R do?
<ObrienDave> only allows PM from registered Nicks
<ViciousLooRoll> ObrienDave: how do I remove it at a later date?
<Revan007> -R
<ObrienDave> ^^
<Revan007> so anyone got an idea what is going on with queue scheduler on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Revan007> hmm, I think I found some info regarding this
<Revan007> http://serverfault.com/questions/693348/what-does-it-mean-when-linux-has-no-i-o-scheduler
<ObrienDave> ViciousLooRoll, it only lasts until you log out. you'll have to redo it at each login
<puffinz> not to self, reboot after major system changes so they are easier to diagnose
<puffinz> It wasnt even anything i dud
<puffinz> s/did
<CaffeineAddict> if i have 3 computers on 192.168.0.x how can I get my desktop (.1) to ssh to server1 (.2) and port forward x11 from server2 (.3)
<CaffeineAddict> do I just port forward 6000:192.168.0.2:6000 on my desktop?
<puffinz> I think it should be possible.
<puffinz> You just set your display
<cage_raphel> hello peeps!! need some assistance to fix an apt-get update error
<cage_raphel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23582468/
<Ben64> cage_raphel: the error is pretty much self explanatory. you have the same thing in two places. remove one
<cage_raphel> Ben64, i am fairly new to ubuntu.. could u pls advise how do i remove one ?
<cage_raphel> Ben64, i understand its been configured multiple times.. not quite to remove it and fix the error
<ikonia> you have the same entry 2 times
<ikonia> remove one
<cage_raphel> ikonia, pls advise how do i do that ?
<ikonia> you edit the file
<ikonia> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner.list
<ikonia> it says in the error, and the line number too
<OerHeks> i wonder about /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner, i don't have that even i have enabled partner
<cage_raphel> ikonia, and how do i edit that ??
<ikonia> cage_raphel: in a text editor
<ikonia> OerHeks: I'm wondering if it's a dell built laptop/OS
<cage_raphel> ikonia, mate.. i need steps. i am completely new to ubuntu and all this looks greeks and latiin to me
<ikonia> cage_raphel: who installed ubuntu ?
<cage_raphel> ikonia, yes i did. from a CD
<ikonia> ok - so did you do something to add another software source
<ikonia> or change a software source (install software from somewhere else)
<cage_raphel> ikonia, none. i have simply did a clean install from the CD. thats all
<cage_raphel> then it wanted to updagrde to 16.04. i allowed the upgrade
<ikonia> that seems unlikley to have that enabled by default on a clean install
<ikonia> cage_raphel: hang on - what version of ubuntu did you install ?
<cage_raphel> ikonia, 15.04
<ikonia> when did you install this ?
<ikonia> (roughly)
<cage_raphel> ikonia, a couple of weeks before
<ikonia> cage_raphel: so basically you want to edit the file I said with a text editor (which ever one you're comfortable with) and remove any duplicate entries)
<cage_raphel> ikonia, ok .. where do i start from?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<cage_raphel> ikonia, is there a command i need to run so that i can remove the entires?
<ikonia> cage_raphel: do you know how to use a text editor (any text editor ?)
<cage_raphel> ikonia, i can use a text editor
<ikonia> cage_raphel: ok, so you open that file in a text editor, and remove any duplicate lines
<cage_raphel> ikonia, ok.. sorry for being a pain!! how do i open /etc/apt/sources on the text editor?
<ikonia> cage_raphel: launch the text editor, file -> open -> the file you want to edit
<cage_raphel> ikonia, ok will do. will let u know the outcome
<ikonia> cage_raphel: I don't need to know the outcome
<cage_raphel> ikonia, ok cool.
<OerHeks> someone should file a bugreport: double entry, in /sources.list and as list under /sources.list.d/ .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/785828/why-warning-about-apts-partner-in-this-etc-apt-sources-list-of-ubuntu-16-04
<Triffid_Hunter> gonna need sudo to edit that or it won't save
<_d-> sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/local/share/glib-2.0/schemas and result will be No schemas files found: doing nothing ? what should I do next ?! or how could fix it?!
<ikonia> _d-: /usr/local is key there
<ikonia> there will be nothing in /usr/local as thats not where glib is
<_d-> ikonia, I am following this instruction and before last step I have to do this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/gnome-shell-system-monitor-extension.html ? any suggestion?!
<ikonia> I don't follow that sites guides/news as I don't find them "good" personally,
<ikonia> they are a bit "works for me"
<_d-> So what next I have to do it?!
<_d-> the next*
<ikonia> I'd question why your glib build is looking in /usr/local that doesn't appear to have come from ubuntu sources
<eraggo> anyone else has PM issues on server??
<ikonia> eraggo: there is a botnet
<_d-> eraggo, run this command /mode yourID +R
<_d-> That in #freenode suggestion
<eraggo> thanks
<eraggo> sigh.. time to close msg tabs
<_d-> I think I'm doing manually stuff for that there is issue , I have to re - think - re read
<yossarianuk> ikonia: i.e the messages about' kloeri,            AKA        "Bryan Ostergaard" ' being a child abuser ?
<yossarianuk> ive got 100's...
<OerHeks> yossarianuk, known issue, ignore those PMs
<_d->  Ops you may change the statement from " Botnet spam? /mode yournickhere +R " to " PM spam ...."
<yossarianuk> ok will do
<_d-> Because we do not know this is even bot or human been
<CarlenWhite> Uh
<CarlenWhite> Did something happen while I was gone or something?
<CarlenWhite> Oh
<CarlenWhite> I'm not the only one.
<CarlenWhite> Yeah I just reconnected to my bouncer and HexChat lit up with a bunch of messages.
<eraggo> Yup. Had close many pm sessions
<CarlenWhite> Anyways,
<CarlenWhite> Not sure if this is the place to ask but I need suggestions on how to host a really big PDF on a website.
<CarlenWhite> And at the same time allow searching it.
<CarlenWhite> @eraggo, Huh, looks like the spam was contained for my client. I was looking at the buffer and I noticed my client thrown a error mentioning that someone is MSG flooding me.
<CarlenWhite> This client still never ceases to amaze.
<OerHeks> CarlenWhite, so what can we do abou that?
<eraggo> CarlenWhite: topic
<CarlenWhite> Fair enough.
<CarlenWhite> But point me in the right direction. I'm kinda stumped on where I should go to get an answer.
<eraggo> CarlenWhite: About your pdf-question? How big is the file?
<CarlenWhite> 2.5GB
<CarlenWhite> I might cut it by volume since this file has a few, but then I'll have to find something for a web server that can search the volumes.
<CarlenWhite> Because I'm pretty sure no one wants to thumb through 24 volumes to find something.
<CarlenWhite> Especially if it requires them to download each one.
<acresearch> people, i am trying to remove an application i installed through apt-get, i am using the command sudo apt-get remove application_name, but it is still there, why? how can i remove it?
<OerHeks> acresearch, what program exactly?
<acresearch> gnuplot
<OerHeks> acresearch, odd, does it still appear when you logout/login again?
<OerHeks> hmmm here too
<yeeve> hey chat, is there a downside to trying to upgrade the kernel to a later version than provided by my distro's repos? e.g 4.4 current, would like 4.8?
<OerHeks> yeeve, yes, you *could* install a newer kernel from mainline, but without support, testing only
<OerHeks> if you *need* 4.8, upgrade to 16.10
<yeeve> I see :) thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<blackflow> When I install a snap application it doesn't appear in dash. For which package should I report this bug?
<blackflow> (16.10, btw, and the app is VLC)
<OerHeks> blackflow, here it does, VLC from snap got a big icon, i have it installed side by side with the apt-get version
<OerHeks> oh, wait, i am still on 16.04 LTS
<blackflow> OerHeks: right, so which package do I report against? snapd?
<OerHeks> blackflow, does it appear after logout/login again?
<blackflow> OerHeks: no, but it appeared sometime later and I can't pin point what triggered it, unless there's a periodic re-cache / refresh or whatever dash uses to keep track
<blackflow> OerHeks: btw, now that I mention it, it's not just snaps. I added a custom desktop item to /usr/share/applications and it also took a while until it started appearing in dash
<OerHeks> blackflow, oke you could file a bug to snap then, but i have no idea why this happens, here the snaps appear immediatly
<OerHeks> or maybe someone else here got a clue ..
<GrandPa-G> I have a script name foo.sh that does a curl ftp of an archive file, then extracts file foo.sh from it. The file extracted is to replace the running script.
<GrandPa-G> I am sometimes endin up with a zero lenght for the file foo.sh. Is it a problem to do extract of the same file that is running the script?
<only> hello, I've created a new user and granted root privileges
<only> and I can do sudo
<only> but I can't upload stuff via my ftp software
<only> tells me "Make sure you have permission to modify this file."
<Ben64> should really use sftp instead of the ancient and dumb ftp
<gedas> Hey guys, who is working with LXD?
<gedas> Need howl on networking with LXD
<bazhang> gedas did you mean lxde
<only> Ben64: it's sftp
<yossarianuk> LXD = container system..
<blackflow> bazhang: no, LXD
<gedas> bazhang, Nope, LXD, hypervizor
<gedas> https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/introduction/
<blackflow> gedas: should be automagic
<bazhang> lxcontainer has a channel here gedas
<gedas> bazhang, ou, thankan you. I will joint here then
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Ben64> only: ok, then where are you trying to write
<geirha> GrandPa-G: modifying a running script could end badly. Save it with a temporary name, then rename it. This avoids modifying the script file the shell has open.
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, are there commands to delete any "unnecessary" files to store disk space?
<Gamoder_> Are there also commands to find out about "unnecessary" packages?
<Ben64> Gamoder_: you can use bleachbit, but be careful with it
<Lauxley> Hi, i upgraded from 15.x to 16.04 and lost my displays settings (dual monitor) when i am not logged in both are working fine, but as soon as i log in it's a mess, the monitors are not detected properly, the mouse clicks are registered to the right of where i click
<Gamoder_> thanks, I will try it
<Lauxley> so i suspect there is a settings file that i need to delete for my user but where is it ?
<Lauxley> i tried xreset but it did nothing
<DebianTUX> hi guys, are you receiving a spam about koleri?
<hateball> Lauxley: Are you using Unity or some other DE?
<Lauxley> hateball: yes unity
<Lauxley> don't ask me why ? :p
<hateball> Lauxley: Well I asking because KDE Plasma has various issues with multimonitor in 16.04, but I have no idea about Unity since I do not use it myself :)
<OerHeks> DebianTUX, everybody does, not if you set pm on registered accounts only > /umode +R
<DebianTUX> OerHeks: i would not like to do that :/ i'v never seen that happen on freenode before
<OerHeks> Freenode is working on it, nothing we can do except this simple block
<DebianTUX> OerHeks: well, i'm going to do that then, thanks!
<Lauxley> when i try to switch on my second monitor, the main one is detected as the second one for some reason
<yeeve> hi guys, do any of you have a recommendation/info on centralised logging? i'd like to group all my logs into one system to quickly view/parse them (I don't do anything special, mainly for LAMP so viewing/search logs is important)
<ikonia> rsyslog ?
<ikonia> can't get more simple than that
<yeeve> I know of it, looked into a few options previously but never in much detail. I'll start there and see what does/doesn't work :) thanks ikonia
<ikonia> honestly, won't get any quicker, easier and 'native' than that
<Lauxley> so, i deleted ~/.config/monitors.xml and restarted lightdm, doesn't work
<Gamoder_> even after deleting as much as possible, my virtualbox ubuntu image still has 5,6 GB
<Gamoder_> is there any way to reduce the size further?
<bazhang> Gamoder_, when first creating the vbox how much size did you choose
<Gamoder_> it was quite large, maybe 20 GB
<bazhang> Gamoder_, for expanding I could tell you, otherwise try #vbox
<multifractal> I have opencv2, need to get opencv3. Can't remember how I installed opencv2. Do I need to uninstall 2 first? How should I install 3?
<OerHeks> multifractal, find a repo for opencv3, uninstall opencv2 first.
<multifractal> Oh wait actually I remember - I used the script from here to install opencv https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV
<multifractal> How does the uninstall work for that?
<OerHeks> That looks like a lot of manual labour
<nacc> multifractal: is there a reason you didn't just install opencv2 from the packages?
<nacc> !info python-opencv, e.g.
<ubottu> 'e.g.' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zesty-p
<nacc> !info python-opencv
<ubottu> python-opencv (source: opencv): Python bindings for the computer vision library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.9.1+dfsg-2.1 (yakkety), package size 301 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<nacc> multifractal: e.g., --^
<multifractal> nacc: isn't python-opencv just the python interface? I thought you needed to get all the c++ stuff first?
<nacc> multifractal: that was one example package, there are lots of hits for opencv*
<multifractal> nacc: I suppose 'stupidity' would be the reason I didn't get it from a package manager.
<nacc> multifractal: :) np, just wondering
<nacc> multifractal: looks like opencv3 is only in debian experimental, so not even in ubuntu 17.04 yet, fyi
<multifractal> nacc: So bear with my ignorance here. Since I used that install script from the ubuntu website that performs a cmake build... How do I go about manually uninstalling? Deleting a bunch of files?
<nacc> multifractal: does the Makefile have an uninstall option
<nacc> multifractal: actually, that script (from the page, not looked at the github repo), uses checkinstall
<nacc> multifractal: which i think means it's uninstallable -- as it's made a package for it
<nacc> multifractal: so i think you can `dpkg -r opencv`? You might need to searchto find the package name correcty; maybe `dpkg -S /usr/local/lib/*opencv*`?
<multifractal> On second thought I think I migtht have used this approach (build it from source) http://docs.opencv.org/2.4/doc/tutorials/introduction/linux_install/linux_install.html#linux-installation
<OerHeks> make uninstall
<yocs0000> anyone who knows of a good physics engine that woks under ubuntu, and support some MRPG games, like shoot-them-up?
<multifractal> no rule to make target 'uninstall' :/
<multifractal> Wait I'm pretty sure I did use the install script from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV. I just downloaded the source and never did anything with it.
<multifractal> You say it used something called 'checkinstall'?
<multifractal> nacc: I tried searching as you suggested, but couldn't find a package with dpkg.
<multifractal> I do have some stuff under 'libopencv-*'
<multifractal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23583262/
<multifractal> Do I need to remove those listed things?
<w6equj5> Hi all, I need help setting up a SMTP server on a local network machine with no domain name that would allow sending email through the mail() PHP function. I tried installing mailutils and configuring it but I didn't get it to work. Any help appreciated!
<nacc> multifractal: youshould see where they came from (`apt-cache policy <pkgname>`)
<multifractal> nacc: OK I did that for the first item on the list. I don't know what this output means http://paste.ubuntu.com/23583277/
<nacc> multifractal: that one comes from the archive, afaict
<multifractal> oh right that line 500 http://... indicates that I got it from apt-get universe repository?
<nos09> sudo -u postgres psql -c "ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'newpassword';" how do i do this without using sudo ? I dont have sudo installed.
<nacc> multifractal: or at least that it's available from there, yeah
<nos09> i want to use su. I am using it in a script
<multifractal> nacc: So is the idea that I go through that list one by one, apt-get uninstalling each one? Then when I'm finished opencv2 will be all gone?
<nacc> nos09: you're on ubuntu?
<geirha> configure postgres to grant your user the necessary access, without requiring a password
<nos09> yes
<nacc> nos09: i don't think any version of ubuntu does not have sudo installed
<nos09> nacc: using docker !
<nacc> nos09: then you're not on ubuntu...
<nacc> nos09: that's a docker image :)
<nos09> nacc: :)
<nos09> but can anybody suggest work around. btw i am using root user
<nacc> nos09: if you're root user, you don't need sudo at all?
<geirha> See peer method  https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/auth-pg-hba-conf.html
<nos09> nacc: you do in this case. but I dont want to install one. i just want to use -u fearture with su. and expect similar result
<zhongfu> su <user> -C?
<zhongfu> er, make that -c
<zhongfu> e.g. su postgres -c "psql ... ..."
<nacc> nos09: oh sorry, i see you want to run as the postgres user
<nos09> zhongfu: yes i tired it. like this : su postgres psql -c "ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'welcome1';"
<zhongfu> oh, whoops
<zhongfu> i wonder if you could stack it
<nos09> but it results in : psql: ALTER: command not found
<geirha> nos09: no, both su and psql has a -c
<zhongfu> that's a psql problem
<geirha> su postgres -c "psql -c \"ALTER ...
<nos09> geirha: su postgres -c "psql -c "ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'welcome1';""
<nos09> like this ?
<zhongfu> you need to escape the quotes inside
<geirha> the shell doesn't know to magically nest the "" quotes
<zhongfu> "psql -c \"ALTER USER ... 'welcome1';\""
<nos09> oh escaping would make sense !
<nos09> let me try that ..
<rewb0rn> hello, I added a second IP address and configured my Apache2 to only listen to the first IP. However on bootup time when the apache2 service starts, I see the error message "make_sock: could not bind to address". If I login and run "service apache2 restart" manually, it works. So I assume that the IP address is not available on bootup time?
<rewb0rn> how can I fix that?
<nos09> Thanks !
<nos09> works like a charm !
<rewb0rn> ps: this is ubuntu 16.04
<geirha> An alternative is to pass the psql script on stdin. su posgres -c psql << EOF[newline]ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'welcome2';[newline]EOF
<multifractal> So I used apt-get remove to get rid of that first item in the list: libopencv-calib3d2.4. How come it removed all the opencv stuff in one go? Now `import cv2` results in an ImportError, so hopefully the uninstall was successful! http://paste.ubuntu.com/23583308/
<nacc> multifractal: dependency resolution?
<multifractal> Cool! So now to get opencv3, in a way that doesn't result in further headaches down the line. Any recommendations?
<multifractal> Clone the repo and build from source I guess. But how to ensure I can uninstall it easily?
<LibertyWeNeed> How do I INSTALL popcorn time in ubuntu. I am trying so hard to follow the instruction, but am struggling.
<LibertyWeNeed> I only recently switched back to Ubuntu after the college semester ended and I was liberated from Windows once more.
<Lauxley> still stuck on the monitor/display stuff, anyone ?
<hateball> LibertyWeNeed: It's not an official package so you'll need to read the instructions provided wherever you are installing it from
<LibertyWeNeed> I am installing it from https://popcorntime.sh/
<LibertyWeNeed> Like I said before I have tried really hard to make sense of the instructions
<nacc> LibertyWeNeed: probably need to talk to the popcorn folks
<LibertyWeNeed> no one's replying in the Popcorn Time Channel, I tried there first. Thought that someone here may know, also that they are using the same distro so will know dependencies and what not.
<wiggmpk> Has anyone using Empathy been able to implement purple-facebook successfully? If so, how did you succeed?
<r00trunner> why can't I set setuid root bit on a binary using Ubuntu? ld tells me operation not permitted
<v100231> Hi, I am trying to install Kubuntu on a notebook with Nvidia 1060 and Intel HD 530 dual graphics. I am able to boot to the install screen with the nomodeset option, but the installer crashes with the message "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name 1.48 was not provided by any .service files"
<hamid> hi. I have two servers each with 4 nics(2 bond for public ip - bond0 - and the other 2 for bond for private ip - bond1- ) on my server. I want start lxd containers and publish them over my private networking using my second bonding nic. What should I do? bridge the containers over the bond1 nic set them an static ip?
<blackflow> The tradition of buggy and broken continues with 16.10, I see. gnome-software crashes a lot, and then the crash reporting tool crashes too. Nice.
<nos09> q
<Pelle`> Anyone got some experience running a elgato thunderbolt 2 dock with ubuntu? since elgato themselves cant answer my question im trying here
<OerHeks> Nice dock, apple specific
<turbo64> when i start ubuntu the console randomly changes every time it starts
<OerHeks> one day it will work, Pelle`
<turbo64> like half the time the text is orange, or its in a different font
<nemo> Say is it just me, or is Eclipse 3.8 package completely incompatible w/ the Java 9?
<turbo64> whats the deal with that
<nemo> I mean, I'm kinda used to eclipse packaging in ubuntu having various iffy problems, but I can't seem to get around them this time, so I'm dropping back to the webupd8 java 8 version
<Pelle`> OerHeks it works like a charm in windows... but i wanna make the switch now forever, but i dont wanna reformat before im sure it works since my pc is in my rack cabinet 15m away from the screen etc..
<nemo> aaand that seems to have fixed absolutely everything. apart from the damage I did to my config trying reinstall.
<OerHeks> Pelle`, one option: ask on askubuntu, more readers than here, or make a dual boot & test, before wiping windows
<Pelle`> OerHeks, Thats an idea.. ill try there :)
<linux_user> anyone familiar with how to interrogate a thunderbolt port with Linux? to know if it is minidisplay port only or more? and what speed it might be?
<blackflow> nemo: probably, java9 is very, very new
<blacknred0> i didn't even know that java9 is out :o
<nemo> odd. I have package oracle-java9-installer that I do not remember installing. wtf
<nemo> wonder if the network guys put it on
<nemo> they have that annoying puppet or whatever on this machine
<OerHeks> !info openjdk-9
<ubottu> Package openjdk-9 does not exist in yakkety
<blackflow> !info openjdk-9-jdk
<ubottu> openjdk-9-jdk (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component universe, is optional. Version 9~b134-2ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 373 kB, installed size 423 kB
<OerHeks> it is .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-9/9~b134-2ubuntu1
<OerHeks> oh, fancy naming
<blackflow> well there's jdk and jre
<nemo> well. I removed it anyway. was just screwing everything up
<nacc> nemo: yeah, i think openjdk-9 is still prerelease anyways (releases 7/2017)
<zerous> Hi, I am new to linux and I have a few doubts regarding mutt and I would like to know if it is alright to ask here ?
<Pici> zerous: Sure, but theres also #mutt
<zerous> oh I see.
<zerous> Well, I have installed and configured mutt to use gmail using IMAP but I can't find the sent folder in mutt.
<zerous> It seems like I can only search through my inbox.
<ducasse> zerous: you need to define which folders you want to subscribe to in the config
<multifractal> I'm looking into this approach for installing OpenCV 3.0.0 on my ubuntu aws instance. Are there any extra steps to make sure I am able to uninstall easily later? I don't really know anything about cmake and targets and `make uninstall` and whatnot...
<multifractal> http://www.pyimagesearch.com/2015/06/22/install-opencv-3-0-and-python-2-7-on-ubuntu/
<Pici> zerous: I have my mutt setup to connect to gmail too... if I press c to pick a folder, then select  [Gmail]/ , I can choose Sent Mail from there.
<zerous> oh
<Pici> zerous: I also have     set record = "+[GMail]/Sent Mail"    in my .muttrc
<BadCodSmell> I have a bunch of machines that I often have to run apt-get update/upgrade on semi automatically.
<zerous> Pici: can you point me to any reliable guides to understand things well ? I mean related to mutt configuration
<BadCodSmell> This is pretty unreliable, it makes a lot of requests to different servers so there's a good chance of one randomly failing and that's enough to break it
<BadCodSmell> If there a guide to making my own intermediate source for this metadata that merges it from other sources?
<Pici> zerous: Theres http://wiki.mutt.org/, but I honestly set this thing up using a tutorial ages ago and barely use it.
<BadCodSmell> for the packages lists only, not the .deb files
<OerHeks> BadCodSmell, why not run your own mirror with apt-mirror?
<OerHeks> or a standalone mirror
<zerous> Pici: oh I see.
<BadCodSmell> OerHeks: I don't want to have to cache millions of deb files really.
<BadCodSmell> making a subset is also annoying
<Pici> BadCodSmell: theres also apt-cacher-ng, which might fit the usecase you're describing.
<gde33> I'm doing some hackish connection test in javascript where I request a page from local host that doesn't exist. Recently it started taking over 2000 ms for the request to time out, what could be the cause of that?
<BadCodSmell> I find those caches a bit unpredictable
<NoImNotNineVolt> anyone here had any success getting vfio to work? i've got iommu working correctly, but nothing is showing up under /dev/vfio/
<BadCodSmell> apt-mirror might work, just a bit or work
<NoImNotNineVolt> not sure where to begin troubleshooting.
<BadCodSmell> maybe if I sum the file sizes
<gde33> ah found it
<BadCodSmell> 137GB
<BadCodSmell> there's hardly any documentation for apt-mirror
<BadCodSmell> on anything like how to limit the packages
<tdannecy> # THISWEBSITESUCKS
<tdannecy> # IT'S FUNNY AND EVERYONE HERE KNOWS IT DOESN'T SUCK.
<NoImNotNineVolt> okay.
<tdannecy> sorry i accidentally pasted with middle click.
<NoImNotNineVolt> no worries :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, at the risk of being too repetitive... anyone here have any experience/success with vfio? mine isn't working. i've got iommu running right but nothing is showing up under /dev/vfio/
<yeeve> trying to setup rsyslog host but getting this error (starting manually for debugging) `rsyslogd: error writing pid file` the file exists but is root.root and chowning to syslog.adm didn't seem to help. anyone had this before?
<yeeve> is it possible that I need to run using sudo and rsyslog will somehow end up running as syslog.adm?
<Ilyas> where does snmpd log errors?
<Ilyas> my config is broken and I want to fix it, but dunno where to begin
<multifractal> I just built opencv3 from source; configured the options I wanted, make, sudo make install, ldconfig. All went fine with no errors. But when I go to python and import cv2, I get ImportError no module cv2. :/ What gives here?
<NoImNotNineVolt> probably the journal?
<NoImNotNineVolt> sudo journalctl -u snmpd
<yeeve> I'm searching/reading but I'm not sure how I'm supposed to make this work. changing owner/permissions seems bad (tmpfs?) and trying to override the rsyslog pid file path seems wrong too... the service might run correctly but the central logging isn't working and to debug the recommendation is to run `rsyslog -n` but that command is what shows the pid permission error
<nacc> multifractal: uh, wouldn't it be cv3/
<nacc> multifractal: also did you build with python support, etc?
<multifractal> nacc: I had thought so but possibly not. I followed this http://www.pyimagesearch.com/2015/06/22/install-opencv-3-0-and-python-2-7-on-ubuntu/ the cmake configuration is at step 10
<multifractal> Reading SO, I notice I didn't add this flag: `BUILD_NEW_PYTHON_SUPPORT=ON` perhaps i need that one.
<yeeve> with rsyslog, if i restart rsyslog on the client I can see the restart log lines on the host but if nothing else is showing. I've tried a few examples of the `logger` command but nothing is showing, any tips on what I could try next?
<ech0s7> i have a routing problem, i have two network interface one has address 10.10.0.2 (wlan0) and the second has 192.168.42.129(ncm0), but why if i try to ping 192.168.42.222 (for example) it goes via wlan0 and not via ncm0 ? the routing table should be correct: http://pastebin.com/MmG0pZ6a
<rory> What encryption method is used for SSH connections?
<NoImNotNineVolt> depends on the connection.
<NoImNotNineVolt> openssh supports a variety of ciphers.
<rory>  server->client cipher: aes128-ctr
<rory> does that mean it's AES128?
<rory> I got that from ssh -v myserver
<NoImNotNineVolt> it may vary on a per-connection basis.
<NoImNotNineVolt> the cipher is negotiated between the client and server upon connection setup.
<rory> I only need to write the encryption method that's observed to be in use when I connect.
<NoImNotNineVolt> then ssh -vvvv and look at the output.
<rory> I did ssh -v and got the above output
<rory>  server->client cipher: aes128-ctr
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed, that's probably what's being used, then.
<rory> is aes128-ctr the encryption method then?
<rory> There's a lot of acronyms in that output which are to do with key exchange, types of authentication etc
<rory> I think I picked out the right one but want to confirm.
<NoImNotNineVolt> -vvvv shows the setup in more detail and may provide additional context that could be useful in improving your confidence in your determination :P
<seblw> hello, an question regarding app's icons on the top bar near the clock. Sometimes I find these icons not displaying properly - instead of proper icon I see red cross, like there is problem with loading the icon. Any advice on fixing that?
<TomyWork> on ubuntu 14.04 with linux-lts-xenial kernel/x server on a dell laptop with nvidia optimus, which nvidia driver should i use?
<TomyWork> i dont need 3 graphics, all i want is to use the hdmi port on my laptop which seems to be hardwired to the nvidia chipset
<yeeve> seblw, been a while since I look into theme/icon stuff but I remember with GTK3 and the paper/arc themes I had to run a command to refresh the icon caches. maybe something similar for you?
<TomyWork> 3d*
<TomyWork> xrandr already lists HDMI1 and DP1, but only VGA1 seems to work, in addition to eDP1, which is the integrated display
<seblw> yeeve, this is almost fresh instalation, with stock theme. How can I refresh this top bar? Any advices how to track that kind of issues? maybe will grab some useful info for devs
<yeeve> ah ok, I'm not too sure. does this happen all the time or only sometimes? Have you tried logging in/out to see if that refreshes it? not sure about the issue/info stuff sorry
<seblw> this happens every boot after some time (30min-1h or so, not measured), and fix only after restart. Well, maybe someone else will put some other idea, otherwise i'll google a bit about this later :)
<yeeve> ok seblw good luck :)
<mpo42vr> Aloha
<TomyWork> ola
<mpo42vr> wow, how did that happen?
<mpo42vr> When using the openvpn-nm plugin I get this error trying to connect to the server: "OpenSSL: error:14090086:SSL routines:ssl3_get_server_certificate:certificate verify failed"
<mpo42vr> Do I need the server cert on my client?
<TomyWork> from what i know about certificates, the server should present the cert
<TomyWork> however, you might need it in order to tell the client to only accept that one certificate and no other
<frank604> he's no longer here
<TomyWork> oh
<TomyWork> i disabled joins/quits cause those were about 90% of the lines :)
<frank604> me too, but I have tab completion on names
<TomyWork> ^^
<TomyWork> i'll try booting with nvidia-367 to see if it works
 * linux_user asks: anyone here familiar with how to detect if I have a thunderbolt port being recognized by Ubuntu (I know I have one as I see it on the back of the computer), I am trying to figure out the exact model number and such so I can determine if it is video only or can do other things?
<deciple> Who should own /var/log files? Does it have to be syslog?
<DebianTUX> i have this piece of code to change django auth user model username to 200chars, but this seems not working anymore.  i would not like to change to a custom user model as i had to do from the beggining since i have a working production database and i would not like to asume that rist. what are my options? https://dpaste.de/y8Rr
<TomyWork> this #ubuntu.unregged
<DebianTUX> ops
<TomyWork> this #ubuntu-unregged stuff is really annoying
<TomyWork> especially since i'm o
<TomyWork> especially since i'm on a machine here that i dont want to store my password on
<TomyWork> it has a bad keyboard too, but that's an aside. sorry about the accidental newlines :)
<MonkeyDust> TomyWork  i ha that too, simply joined #ubuntu and parted the other
<TomyWork> yeah, every time i boot
<_d-> Does Ubuntu have official translation department for Arabic localization?! because the name has been wrote in Wikipedia different what has been spelling Arabic linux community and which one is the correct!!
<TomyWork> _d- i dont know, but there's #ubuntu-arabic i think. someone there might know
<_d-> أوبنتو or أبونتو
<nicomachus> !arabic | _d- maybe ask here
<MonkeyDust> _d-  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> _d- maybe ask here: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<_d-> MonkeyDust, this is not offtopic, this is official grammar and about the ubunutu company
<nicomachus> _d-: but unrelated to actual ubuntu support.
<TomyWork> not really. bug reports are on topic
<_d-> Do you think this is unrelated, so when someone write article support About ubuntu and grammar about technical syntax was incorrect that mean everything is incorrect,
<_d-> So it's not offtopic, must fix it
<_d-> Any way forward to arabic channel
<TomyWork> i dont know arabic, could be the difference between "you're a nice person" and "you're the son of a dog" :D
<_d-> :D
<deciple> inte bin al-kelb
<TomyWork> i just noticed, that that actually exists in english... "son of a dog" vs. "son of a god". Same kind of letter jump as in the arabic text you pasted, if i see that correctly
<timadder> hello
<timadder> what should i do with this file https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-shell to change my terminal colors?
<timadder> github , what to do with this, to get terminal colors
<timadder> in particular blue color, i want to change/
<mpo42vr> Guys, I have a openvpn problem on 16.10 with the nm-plugin. How do I create split tunneling?
<timadder> mpo42vr: which VPN service u use?
<mpo42vr> timadder: My own server
<timadder> mpo42vr: in home-server?
<timadder> which software?
<mpo42vr> timadder: Does it mean it is a server problem?
<timadder> apache?
<timadder> no its server dependent
<mpo42vr> alright
<mpo42vr> So, no adjusting the routing table on the client side?
<timadder> ok
<mpo42vr> ah, I see
<mpo42vr> The question still stands
<Bombo> hi
<Bombo> is there a backports repo for wily?
<FinalX> yes
<teward> Bombo: Wily is end of life.  The backports repo and all other repos are 'no longer supported'
<teward> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<Wulf> Bombo: Did google stop working?
<timadder> mpo42vr: are u using ubuntu at all?
<mpo42vr> timadder: What the hell is wrong with you?
<Wulf> mpo42vr: what's "split tunneling"?
<linux_user> anyone familiar with how to interrogate a thunderbolt port with Linux? to know if it is minidisplay port only or more? and what speed it might be?
<linux_user> woops sorry
 * linux_user I now know I have a thunderbolt port (and NOT a mini-display port), I am curious what I must do for it to support a hard drive on Ubuntu on the thunderbolt port?
<fjhbm> Ubuntu is made by NSA minions and plans to dominate the linux world with spy operations. Ditch Linux and switch to Windows 10 to prevent NSA spies getting their hands on your lives.
<schone> does anyone know why using rsync with the compare-dest flag ends up copying my directory diff in its entirity instead of just the delta ?
<Datz> Hi, I can't reach my server from within my local network, and I don't know where to start.
<Wulf> Datz: your server is connected to that local network?
<Wulf> Datz: is that a phyiscal server or a VM?
<Datz> Yes it is connected, it is a physical server
<Wulf> Datz: can you login on its console?
<Datz> I should mention I can reach it via the web from outside the network
<Datz> Wulf: yes
<Datz> For example if I ssh into another box outside the network, and ssh back to it.
<Wulf> Datz: thanks for not telling us all information. You are on the local network and the server is on the local network, both with private IPs in the same ip prefix. But you try to connect through it using the public address.
<Wulf> Datz: is that about right?
<genii> Your router probably thinks you are trying to spoof in from outside
<genii> "martians" etc
<Wulf> genii: no
<OerHeks> sounds like 'i want to connect to my server @ home from school'
<Wulf> Datz: your nat router only does destination nat and neglects to do source nat as well
<Wulf> Datz: what kind of router is that?
<Datz> It's one that att just installed. NVG589 I think. My last netgear router had the same problem
<Datz> I thought it was the router, until I got this new one.
<genii> Datz: When connecting from inside the LAN, use it's LAN address
<genii> ( and not it's exterior facing IP)
<Datz> genii: I've tried that
<genii> Datz: If 's unreachable from inside by it's LAN IP... did you put it into a DMZ or something on the router then?
<genii> ( instead of just port farwding specific services to it)
<Datz> I did not.
<Wulf> Datz: show the routing table of your server and your client
<Wulf> Datz: ip route show
<Datz> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23584660/
<Wulf> Datz: and on the server?
<Datz> that was the server
<Wulf> Datz: ok, your client?
<Datz> I'm on windows right now
<Wulf> Datz: open cmd, "route print"
<Datz> some extra in there too: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23584680/
<Wulf> Datz: looks okay to me
<Datz> :-/
<Wulf> Datz: so start tcpdump on your server, see what happens
<genii> Datz: What are the contents of the files /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/accept_source_route and /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/accept_local ( on the server. Also the interface names may be the new type and not tradtional eth0/eth1)
<Datz> 1 and 0, respectively
<genii> Hm
<Datz> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23584710/
<OerHeks> windows on wireless, server wired?
<Datz> correct
<OerHeks> seems like there is no bridge, to check this: ping from the server to your wireless windows machine?
<Robin___> how can i make group "normal" have write access to var/www/html
<koffeinfriedhof> Robin___: there is no group called "normal". Or is it a custom one?
<Robin___> custo
<Robin___> m
<Robin___> koffeinfriedhof: custom :)
<koffeinfriedhof> you'll have to use chown to change group permissions to "normal"
<koffeinfriedhof> but keep www-data the owner
<Robin___> yeah
<Robin___> i can use chown to change it back to root also?
<koffeinfriedhof> sure. but root "owns" everything. why would you do so?
<Robin___> i just want group normal to  have permission for a few minutes
<NoImNotNineVolt> anyone here have any experience/success with iommu/vfio? i've got iommu working but nothing's showing up under /dev/vfio/ and i don't know how to troubleshoot...
<koffeinfriedhof> ok. happy testing :) You'll have to change the group to root/www-data later. with chown :)
<Robin___> koffeinfriedhof: thanks :)
<koffeinfriedhof> np
<suntux> what does mean "option domain-name "example.org";" in dhcpd.conf?
<suntux> if i put in client in browser example.com what it wouold be happend?
<suntux> and why example.com, not just example?
<NoImNotNineVolt> suntux: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Example.com
<NoImNotNineVolt> 'example' is not a valid TLD.
<dStruct> suntux: that option usually configures the default domain-name for clients using that block in the config, so when a client connects they get hostname.whatever.com
<yenclgj5nlw> Hi all. When I waked my PC from standby I saw screen filled with garbage (though with not a very random one) an OS hanged. Alt+SysRq doesn't help. How can I fix that?
<suntux> what for client's get that hostname.whatever.com?
<dStruct> suntux: whatever you set the option domain-name to is what your clients will use as their full domain name, for example you own mydomain.com and you want clients at your cleveland.mydomain.com office to use hostname.cleveland.mydomain.com when they join the local network, that option tells the client what domain name to use
<riccardo> hello lads
<suntux> yenclgj5nlw: Ctrl + Alt + SysRq
<yenclgj5nlw> suntux:  hmm, will try the next time
<tuxiano> Hi, want to create an udev rule to make this command permanent: modprobe usbserial vendor=0x2108 product=0x780B. I created the following rule: SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="2108", ATTRS{idProduct}=="780B" but it does not create any device e.g. /dev/ttyUSB0
<dStruct> tuxiano: is your usb to serial device not being picked up by a driver?
<tuxiano> it is, but by the wrong one
<tuxiano> I have to use usbserial
<tuxiano> with this device
<dStruct> tuxiano: what makes you think it's the wrong driver?
<dStruct> tuxiano: that VID and PID come up as a Prolific adapter, should be the most universal, works on anything kind of adapter I know of
<tuxiano> ... its a vacuum robot I use with ROS and python uses the Pyserial package which needs usbserial
<dStruct> tuxiano: gotcha, so you can't just use the created /dev/tty* device?
<dStruct> tuxiano: afaik messing with UDEV is only going to change the name created in /dev, I'm not sure how or if you can change what driver loads for that adapter thru UDEV
<tuxiano> dStruct: ok, so I need to do more research
<dStruct> tuxiano: most likely, check udevadm to see if it has any driver stuff, but I think you may need to look elsewhere maybe in modprobe stuff to load the right driver.  I don't know anything about PySerial but I would imagine it would just interface with a /dev and not care about the driver?
<tuxiano> dStruct: Ubuntu loads normaly the cdc_acm module. But my ros setup only works when I remove this module and load explicitly the usbserial module for this robot
<dStruct> tuxiano: that's weird, I have a slew of pl2303 based adapters that default to loading the usbserial driver when connected
<dStruct> tuxiano: different adapter then yours apparently though VID: 067b PID: 2303
<tuxiano> dStruct: ok, so maybe "normaly" is not actually true
<dStruct> tuxiano: you may look at adding a line to /var/modules/`uname -r`/modules.alias see if you can grep -i "v2108p780B" on modules.alias and see if it has a line, if it does change the right most field to pl2303 maybe?
<dStruct> tuxiano: you might have to depmod -a after the change to kick it in gear, then unplug/plug the device
<dStruct> tuxiano: my device has an entry of -- alias usb:v067Bp2303d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in* pl2303 -- for example
<boabsta> is there anyway to use jmtpfs as the default handler instead of mtpfs? I mean so when you connect an Android it will be mounted by jmtpfs rather than the old mtpfs that doesnt play well with newer devices?
<Dr-007> good day. im experiencing this erro: dnsmasq.service: PID file /var/run/dnsmasq/dnsmasq.pid not readable (yet?) after start-post: No such file or directory
<Dr-007> the dir /var/run/dnsmasq/ is owned by root:root
<boabsta> Dr-007: whats the permissions of /var/run/dnsmasq/dnsmasq.pid?
<ikonia> what is the file permisions
<ikonia> I suspect it doesn't exist
<Dr-007> i does not exist
<Dr-007> but i just purged and reinstalled
<Dr-007> and it works now
<Dr-007> let me check the permissions now
<boabsta> Dr-007: cool, seems like you're sorted :)
<Dr-007> -rw-r--r--  1 root    root   6 Dec  5 21:49 dnsmasq.pid
<Dr-007> yeah, but still weird. i didnt do anything weird like modify the binary file
<Dr-007> oh well
<tuxiano> dStruct: sorry, need some more time
<donofrio> anyone know how I can turn off unwanted PM's getting these dumb - "kloeri,AKA "Bryan Ostergaard"is a known "??? they just pile up??
<OerHeks> block PM for unregistered users with /umode +R
<genii> donofrio: /mode donofrio +R
<dStruct> donofrio: set /umode +R will stop them, but it wont stick unless you tell your client to do it on-connect
<tuxiano> dStruct: got it work, just had to add a line "usbserial vendor=0x2108 product=0x780B" to /etc/modules.
<dStruct> tuxiano: nice :D
<dStruct> tuxiano: now go chase the cat with your roomba :D
<tuxiano> dStruct: thats the plan :-)
<craigify> I've finally upgraded to 16.04, and I'm still getting used to systemd.  What the hell happened to syslog?  I can't find any definintive docs that shows how to interact with systemd in place of syslog.
<craigify> that's assuming it does replace it.  I'm rather confused about that....
<craigify> there is no syslogd running
<tgm4883> craigify: it's been rsyslog for as long as I can remember
<Seven_Six_Two> I got a 4 TB seagate external, and I'm having trouble mounting it consistently, or finding info about what to do. The error in dmesg "uas: probe of  failed with error -12" led me to blacklist uas module: https://goo.gl/NWgFVc  now that error is gone, but replugging doesn't mount or even create device in /dev. sudo journalctl showed that there was an error calling /lib/udev/mtp-probe, but is fixed by installing mtp-tools.
<Seven_Six_Two> Now I don't get error, and it still won't mount.
<craigify> tgm4883, you're right
<Seven_Six_Two> the drive also doesn't show up in gnome-disks
<craigify> ok so perhaps systemd doesn't replace syslog
<craigify> it seems to replace a lot of other things
<craigify> though
<nicomachus> why can't I get a screenshot of any windows? All I get is a screenshot of my wallpaper, even though it's buried under 4 windows.
<tgm4883> craigify: that seems like a general rant and not in any way a question
<nicomachus> this is... weird.
<Ben64> nicomachus: click window, alt+printscreen ?
<craigify> I think we can both agree my last statement was not a question.  Although, the one immediately preceeding it was not a rant, as you put it.
<nicomachus> Ben64: same result.
<Ben64> nicomachus: then idk
<nicomachus> I'm in VBox running 16.10 as a guest.
<OerHeks> Seven_Six_Two, 4 tb formatted in windows? exfat perhaps?
<Turbo_Tech911> Hello and good afternoon to all
<protn> https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Kloeri
<protn> makes sense :D
<protn> dax: also seem similar
<Turbo_Tech911> New here, Can we ask questions?
<mahfiaz> Turbo_Tech911: just ask
<Turbo_Tech911> I just upgraded to 16.04 and I am using an AMD based video card that works with the generic drivers from Xorg.
<Turbo_Tech911> I run two monitors and there is no way to control them regarding saturation
<Turbo_Tech911> One monitor is so oversaturated that the Reds fall off the screen and drip onto my desk.
<Seven_Six_Two> OerHeks, sorry. just rebooted. It was fat, but I removed that partition, created a 1gb fat32 partition, and the rest ext4
<Seven_Six_Two> upon plugging it in after a reboot (with uas module still blacklisted) it worked.
<Seven_Six_Two> odd, but as long as it mounts...
<Seven_Six_Two> oops. did I kill the room?
<nicomachus> no
<howarth> Actually I have a question that I would be really curious to know the answer to
<spacecub> lo all
<howarth> last night someone in the pidgin irc channel suggested that I try the sessionsave pidgin plugin which isn't packaged
<howarth> since it seemed orphaned and the Makefile instructions in the pidgin-2.11.0 source tarball were shot, I decided to merge in back into the build tree
<howarth> modifiying the Makefile.am and using 'autoreconf --force --install'
<howarth> the build went fine but comparing the linkages I noticed that starting at Ubuntu 16.10, the libresolv.so and libnsl.so went 'walk about' on amd64
<howarth> waht the hell is that all about
<spacecub> oooh, had to jump through some hoops to get onto here :}
<howarth> and why do we still have all of the dangling symlinks point at those missing files on amd64
<spacecub> my sd card doesnt seem to work, lubuntu + hpstream 11
<spacecub> it shows up in storage in !system profiler" but doesnt seem to be mounted
<spacecub> to i manually edit fstab maybes?
<howarth> launchpad.net time as no one has apparently reported that yet
<jukem> If I have Intel integrated graphics in my dell xps 13, do I need to get the closed source drivers from Intel?  Or are some kind of open source driver provided by default
<Jordan_U> jukem: Intel only has open source drivers, and they are quite good.
<Bashing-om> jukem: What is the issue ? .. Intel provides the open source driver and is included in the kernel . The driver loads by default .
<jukem> I'm getting weird screen tearing and very basic games such as Hotline Miami won't load :/
<jukem> I'm running the newest version of Elementary OS.  I'm also in their channel, its just a barren wasteland
<NoImNotNineVolt> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<NoImNotNineVolt> (though, i don't want to be that "get out of here!" guy :P)
<jukem> was that directed at me?
<nicomachus> yes
<NoImNotNineVolt> it was, but i wish it wasn't :P
<jukem> eOS is almost identical to Ubuntu...
<nicomachus> Elementary OS is not a supported flavor of Ubuntu, we can't support it here.
<nicomachus> jukem: it's just different enough
<jukem> -_____-
<NoImNotNineVolt> jukem: many ubuntu derivatives are almost identical to ubuntu. but people here love not supporting them anyway.
<Jordan_U> jukem: This channel only supports Ubuntu. Period. Try ##linux.
<NoImNotNineVolt> at least i do it apologetically.
<NoImNotNineVolt> if it makes you feel any better, i've been asking the same vfio question for days :P
<thebwt> jukem: lie and say you're using ubuntu whatever it's based on. Just recognize when it's not an ubuntu issue .
<jukem> It's just kind of silly when the question I'm asking is just about whether there are included drivers
<nicomachus> thebwt: don't lie. It's too easy to find out.
<Jordan_U> thebwt: Please don't tell people to lie to this channel.
<NoImNotNineVolt> jukem: generally, intel graphics "just works" under ubuntu.
<jukem> lol alright I'm outta here this conversion is degrading.
<jukem> thanks anyway
<NoImNotNineVolt> though i doubt i can be of much use beyond that.
<Jordan_U> jukem: ##linux can help you with this question quite well. Please try there.
<NoImNotNineVolt> sorry, and good luck.
<nicomachus> o/
<NoImNotNineVolt> :(
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: what vfio question?
<NoImNotNineVolt> aha!
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, i have iommu working...
<NoImNotNineVolt> but nothing is showing up under /dev/vfio/
<NoImNotNineVolt> and i have no idea where to begin troubleshooting. _any_ tips would be appreciated.
 * NoImNotNineVolt touches tgm4883
<Jordan_U> NoImNotNineVolt: Please don't make such comments in this channel.
<tgm4883> sorry, that's a little too low level for me
<Jordan_U> NoImNotNineVolt: Are you trying to pass your GPU to a guest VM?
<NoImNotNineVolt> yes, i am.
<NoImNotNineVolt> and apologies. i meant it in a /usr/bin/touch sort of way.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but i've already blacklisted the device(s) on the host, they're in an iommu group as expected...
<NoImNotNineVolt> but nothing shows up under /dev/vfio/ (i'm expecting iommu group 1 to show up at /dev/vfio/1/)
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've confirmed via lspci output that the gpu is unavailable in the host
<NoImNotNineVolt> but iommu group 1 has three devices: pci bridge, gpu, gpu hdmi audio.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've only blacklisted the gpu and gpu hdmi audio. do i need to blacklist the pci bridge also?
<tgm4883> When I did it, I only needed to blacklist my video card and the audio part of the video card
<NoImNotNineVolt> was there a pci bridge in that iommu group too? :P
<tgm4883> No, just the GPU stuff
<NoImNotNineVolt> hrm.
<NoImNotNineVolt> well, at least i have iommu working...
<Turbo_Tech911> Is Lubuntu and official derivative?
<NoImNotNineVolt> but the documentation for vfio is a single page on kernel.org :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> and no mention of how to troubleshoot vfio issues.
<slavanap> Hello. How I can install php5 php5-json php5-pgsql in Ubuntu 16.04? The packages are missing in standard repositories, but presented in Debian std repos...
 * NoImNotNineVolt fg's Jordan_U 
<dfinn> I've got a 14.04 server that keeps filling up /run.  it looks like it's because of this process and I'm wondering if anyone knows how to disable this or keep it from filling up /run
<dax> Turbo_Tech911: yes
<dfinn> root      8284  0.1  0.0  17300  5020 ?        S<L  00:00   1:25 /usr/bin/atop -a -w /var/log/atop/atop_20161205 600
<Jordan_U> NoImNotNineVolt: You're using integrated graphics for Xorg, as confirmed by /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<brian|lfs> question is there a way to bridge a wireless adapter on ubutnu
<NoImNotNineVolt> let me confirm..
<brian|lfs> trying to help a friend it seems something is blocking it from working at all
<NoImNotNineVolt> [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965
<NoImNotNineVolt> wait a minute...
<NoImNotNineVolt> i see nouveau lines... :|
<NoImNotNineVolt> but... why...
<NoImNotNineVolt> i have in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf:  blacklist nouveau
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed, it tries and fails to load module nvidia, but tries and succeeds at loading module nouveau...
<NoImNotNineVolt> so that's a start. thanks.
<NoImNotNineVolt> now the question is... why isn't it blacklisted :P
<Jordan_U> NoImNotNineVolt: Is nouveau currently listed in the output of "lsmod"?
<dfinn> seems like I'm hitting this bug with my issue where atop fills up /run/ : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atop/+bug/1393175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1393175 in atop (Ubuntu) "atop floods /run partition (causes no DNS server problem)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<NoImNotNineVolt> yup. so, i guess we found the problem.
<NoImNotNineVolt> modprobe -r ? :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's weird. pci-stub is supposed to grab this before nouveau. and then nouveau is supposed to be blacklisted.
<NoImNotNineVolt> somehow neither of these things are actually happening, it seems.
<Jordan_U> NoImNotNineVolt: Try "sudo update-initramfs -u". A file in /etc/modprobe.d/ isn't going to help if the nouveau driver has already been loaded in the initramfs by the time the root FS (which contains /etc/modprobe.d/) is mounted.
<NoImNotNineVolt> ooh.
<NoImNotNineVolt> now i feel noob.
<karstensrage> when you drop to a shell to handles whats different about an updated package
<karstensrage> do you edit the dpkg-new to be what you want and then 'exit'
<ablest1980> hi
<NoImNotNineVolt> lol, rebooted and it still hasn't come back on the network.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'll have to wait til i get home to see what i broke.
<NoImNotNineVolt> Jordan_U: thank you for the tips, and advance apologies for how much i'll be begging you for more help in the future :P
<dada2> Hi, I installed Cinnamon on a fresh Arch Linux, and moved the window buttons on left (in windows title bar) using Cinnamon settings. But the Gnome apps (like Gedit) still display buttons on right, I used dconf to set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences.button-layout to "close,minimize:", and rebooted, but it doesn't change buttons layout. Any idea?
<dada2> maybe better to ask this on #gnome
<Bashing-om> dada2: We do not do Arch in this ubuntu dedicated channel .
<dada2> Bashing-om, it's not a Arch question. In other words : in Gnome, what settings (from dconf or other) will make windows to display buttons on right?
<dada2> on left*
<clarkk> what is this called in the system tray?   http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1480978861.png
<OerHeks> clarkk, online accounts ?
<clarkk> what is the software called?
<clarkk> I mean, the package
<uxfi> hey whats up alll
<OerHeks> !info indicator-messages
<ubottu> indicator-messages (source: indicator-messages): indicator that collects messages that need a response. In component main, is optional. Version 13.10.1+15.10.20150505-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 68 kB, installed size 375 kB
<clarkk> thanks. When it goes blue to show me something has arrived, it doesn't switch to the app when I click on the item in the dropdown menu. It worked fine on 12.04 but now doesn't on 16.04
<clarkk> can anyone help with this?
<NoImNotNineVolt> Jordan_U: you're a saint. i now have a /dev/vfio/1
<MudManMike> Is there anyone that might be able to offer some insight as to why if i run an application from the command line with: gksu  my cores are maxed out on a dual core machine but the same application launched with: sudo barely affects them at all?
<MudManMike> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
#ubuntu 2016-12-06
<xangua> MudManMike: don't use sudo with graphical apps please
<z1haze> i ws told to add export PATH=$PATH:/var/www/html/magento2/bin to my path.. but where does it go?
<wedgie> z1haze: i'd probably go with ~/.bash_profile
<z1haze> does runnig that command just add that to the path?
<wedgie> it changes the PATH variable which dictates where the system looks for commands that you run. Putting that line into your ~/.bash_profile will ensure that it is done every time. If you just run it at the command line it'll be gone the next time you start a new bash session
<wedgie> z1haze: maybe i misunderstood: ~/.bash_profile is a text file. Edit it with your favorite editor and add the line
<genii> z1haze: For permanent, edit ~/.profile    , find the line which begins with  PATH=    and then append the new path near the end of the line but before $PATH" if that is the last entry on the line
<genii> z1haze: So if the line says:   PATH="$HOME/bin:/usr/local/bin:$PATH"    make it PATH="$HOME/bin:/usr/local/bin:/var/www/html/magento2/bin:$PATH"
<z1haze> gotcha, separate by a :?
<genii> Yes
<NoImNotNineVolt> at the risk of sounding a bit like gary johnson... what is qemu?
<NoImNotNineVolt> or more specifically, how to kvm, qemu, and libvirt fit together (if they do)?
<Era> Help. I updated my PC today and its started to freeze 30 seconds after booting.
<MarcoP> I thought system settings had a place to add repositories?
<MarcoP> maybe im over looking it
<genii> z1haze: Also, if no PATH= line exists at all in there, just use:  PATH="$PATH:/var/www/html/magento2/bin"
<glitchd> software sources
<Era> I have to force shut it down to turn it off. After booting, my quick start apps dont launch, Rhythmbox cant see my music
<genii> ( at the end of the file on a line of it's own )
<MarcoP> you mean in system setting glitchd
<XMF> Hello, I am running a bash script that calls for the network manager to be restarted using sudo, this prompts for the root password and I want it promptless
<XMF> I am trying to modify the sudoers file but I would like to know where network manager is located
<glitchd> MarcoP, no, go to settings then software&updates
<MarcoP> glitchd, for some reason i don't see a software and updates icon like I did before
<glitchd> MarcoP, what version are you on?
<MarcoP> 16.10
<DarklightIndigo> @xmf It's a command subset of /usr/sbin/service
<glitchd> unity?
<XMF> DarklightIndigo, thank you
<MarcoP> not sure its the default version from the website
<MarcoP> glitchd,
<DarklightIndigo> XMF, no problem.  I'm guessing you have a RealTek garbage chip too? ;)
<glitchd> MarcoP, well tbh, i dont use unity. ever. so im not entirely sure how it works on there..
<XMF> no lol, my vpn wont reconnect one I have connected once before without restarting the network manager
<XMF> once*
<DarklightIndigo> XMF, gotcha.  Yeah, I have the 8821ae basically because this laptop was a gift.
<glitchd> XMF, sudo sevice networking restart?
<XMF> yeah
<MarcoP> glitchd, it was there before
<glitchd> does that work?
<DarklightIndigo> So I'm picking up all kinds of commands I never thought I'd use.
<XMF> yeah
<XMF> lol DarklightIndigo
<glitchd> so then whats the problem?
<XMF> I think i might of fixed it
<glitchd> mmk then
<DarklightIndigo> I'm guessing network-manager doesn't see the disconnect for some time.
<DarklightIndigo> It's kinda awkward, because the whole point of that service is to maintain connectivity, but there's no "majick bullet" that makes that happen.
<XMF> I have a script that need to be unattended but it uses sudo service network-manager restart which halts the script to prompt for a password
<DarklightIndigo> It's basically just timed response queries.
<XMF> i see
<XMF> yeah thats the real problem lol
<DarklightIndigo> Yeah, I wish there was some decent way to isolate just the one command.
<DarklightIndigo> You could isolate network-manager by calling another script, but then you still have to enter a sudo command at some point.
<DarklightIndigo> Actually, I wonder if that's true.
<wedgie> XMF: you should be able to set up sudoers to allow a user to run a specific command as root without a password
<DarklightIndigo> Normally, yes, but services aren't really the kinds of things you'd want to leave open on a multiuser, I'd imagine.
<DarklightIndigo> Like, say I have something called network-maintain that only carries a subset of service commands.
<DarklightIndigo> Could I add /usr/bin/network-maintain to sudoers and have that run network-manager?
<DarklightIndigo> Or would I have to authenticate again for each network-manager call?
<wedgie> something like this in sudoers:
<wedgie> Cmnd_Alias RESTARTNM = service network-manager restart
<wedgie> XMF ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:RESTARTNM
<wedgie> where XMF is whatever user you want to run this
<DarklightIndigo> wedgie, why are you not an op?
<DarklightIndigo> Or at least voiced?
<DarklightIndigo> ;)
<wedgie> not nearly dedicated enough :P
<DarklightIndigo> That's actually the exact answer I spent two weeks trying to find, off and on, before giving up.
<XMF> awesome thanks wedgie
<eelstrebor> why is linux stuck on skype version 4.3.X while windows has version 7.x?
<wedgie> XMF: i haven't tested it so try it with care. And be sure to use ''visudo'' to edit the config, not just a regular editor
<DarklightIndigo> I must get back to my self-healing script, lol.
<XMF> right, ok
<XMF> is says reference is not defined
<XMF> for RESTARTNM
<wedgie> XMF: can you pastebin the config you have after adding those 2 lines?
<wedgie> (you did do the Cmnd_Alias part, right?)
<XMF> lol no
<XMF> sorry
<MarcoP> what repisority is unity control center
<DarklightIndigo> I'm getting a bunch of syntax errors, I imagine I'm missing something?
<DarklightIndigo> aaaaand I'm an idiot, lol
<MarcoP> anyone have a page that lists the default sources.list for yakety yak
<eka> anyone else has had spam as private messages? I got like hundreds while I was away
<wedgie> eka: yes. see topic for suggestions
<eka> wedgie: thanks
<MarcoP> eka /mode eka +R
<eka> MarcoP: thanks
<DarklightIndigo> wedgie, am I missing something big?  I'm trying to do this in a separate sudoers.d conf file, that's not working.
<DarklightIndigo> I'm just getting syntax errors on the Cmnd_Alias lines.
<wedgie> DarklightIndigo: can you pastebin the config?
<DarklightIndigo> Yeah, one sec, I just blitzed it to start over, I think I know what I did wrong.
<DarklightIndigo> It's literally the Cmnd_Alias lines.
<madprops> ubuntu is certainly very fine now .. unity is my favorite DE now. . still some bugs .. some rough edges .. still not sure about snappy ... interested to know what happens in some time
<madprops> also the linux audio system seems to still be a mess
<DarklightIndigo> Always fun when something fairly straightforward kicks back a syntax error, lol.
<DarklightIndigo> It just hit me.  I didn't qualify them.
<DarklightIndigo> Four letter words were exchanged.
<Jordan_U> NoImNotNineVolt: Quick comment before I need to leave. KVM is an API from the Linux kernel that provides features that a virutal machine software will need, but it's just some of the buidling blocks and other things than qemu-kvm can be made with them. See https://lwn.net/Articles/658511/ for a fairly technical introduction to KVM. qemu is a piece of software that emulates hardware, in software. It can
<DarklightIndigo> Actually, I have a surprising grip on Deutsch.
<Jordan_U> emulate many CPUs (very slowly) or it can use KVM to use a virtualized rather than emulated CPU (but by default basically all other hardware is still emulated). libvirt is a library that helps people write software for managing virtual machines, like if you want to provision and maintain 1,000 qemu-kvm based virtual machines.
<DarklightIndigo> Okay, good, unused warnings.  That's what I wanted to see.
<NoImNotNineVolt> aha!
<DarklightIndigo> So, in theory, I could chain the four commands together to reset the network manager and driver into one?
<NoImNotNineVolt> thank you much! that's an exceptionally clear description.
<NoImNotNineVolt> will read lwn article shortly.
<wedgie> DarklightIndigo: the alias can contain multiple commands: Cmnd_Alias FOO = command one, command two
<DarklightIndigo> Tres cool.  I think this is what I need. :)
<DarklightIndigo> Okay
<DarklightIndigo> Cmnd_Alias RESETNET = /usr/sbin/service network-manager stop, /sbin/modprobe -r rtl8821ae, /sbin/modprobe rtl8821ae, /usr/sbin/service network-manager start
<DarklightIndigo> That sound right?
<DarklightIndigo> user host = (user) NOPASSWD:RESETNET
<DarklightIndigo> Where (user) is (myusername)
<XMF> I should have looked in here sooner
<wedgie> DarklightIndigo: i'm not sudoers wizard, but looks reasonable to me
<DarklightIndigo> wedge: Thank you, I appreciate genuine help rather than the usual "don't run that!" admonishments I get, lol.
<DarklightIndigo> *wedgie
<XMF> thanks both of you too lol
<DarklightIndigo> Okay, so the call to use a nonstandard sudoers config...?
<DarklightIndigo> Best practices, I don't like messing with the default files if I don't have to.  Plus, the changes will survive an in-place upgrade.
<wedgie> DarklightIndigo: putting it in a sudoers.d/ file sounds like a good idea to me.
<DarklightIndigo> Right, but then how do I call that?
<DarklightIndigo> Seems to be the one thing people leave out, lol.
<wedgie> meaning how does it get included in the main config?
<wedgie> by default the last line of /etc/sudoers should be: #includedir /etc/sudoers.d     this calls in all of those files.
<DarklightIndigo> Ohhhh gotcha.
<DarklightIndigo> I'll cat that real quick.
<DarklightIndigo> Yep, looks good.
<DarklightIndigo> Thought it was a parameter.
<DarklightIndigo> Learn something new, lol!
<DarklightIndigo> Of course the benefit is that the NIC is really the only part of this system that causes issues, so if I can script around that I'll be good.
<DarklightIndigo> Probably going to set up a cronjob or something to ping my router every 10 seconds or so.
<DarklightIndigo> Then have the failure switch to a sudo routine that drops nm, removes and reinserts the driver module, then restarts nm.
<DarklightIndigo> I've been doing part of that by hand.
<DarklightIndigo> It's not exactly an ideal fix, but that's the price you pay with third-rate hardware that's barely documented.
 * chalcedony smiles
<DarklightIndigo> Hi! :)
<chalcedony> is there something i can do to make a windows download of ubuntu work better over a very tiny connection?
<DarklightIndigo> How tiny?
<chalcedony> hubby needs to reinstall 16.04
<chalcedony> we have the very smallest dsl
<chalcedony> if i do things on my computer it breaks the download
<DarklightIndigo> That might actually be one of the best arguments for the Torrent I've ever read.
<squinty> +1
<cfhowlett> chalcedony, yes.  use torrents, not download
<chalcedony> ok
<bazhang> get the mini iso then chalcedony
<DarklightIndigo> Or at least a download manager.
<bazhang> !mini | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gnuser> Hey folks .. moved from Unity to gnome-shell due to some graphical issues and enjoyed it a lot, also found out about some cool extensions to improve GUI experience ... but is it safe all those small extension from https://extensions.gnome.org/#  ??
<gnuser> or even from github ??
<bazhang> gnuser, those are like PPA, totally at your own risk
<bazhang> gnuser, safe is determined by you and you alone
<DarklightIndigo> Depends on the developers, but usually they don't get repeat clients by intentionally causing issues, so maybe read more into the individual components, user reviews, and whatnot.
<bazhang> same with github gnuser so no use asking us
<DarklightIndigo> But yeah, there's a certain degree of risk with any third-party software.
<bazhang> a great degree
<bazhang> and not at all supported here
<DarklightIndigo> Risk is what you make of it.  I mean, people have my real first name just by me coming here.
<DarklightIndigo> It's really a question of means, motive, and opportunity, and I've not seen a whole lot of developers with all three.
<DarklightIndigo> But again, subjective, and I'll leave it at that. :)
<DarklightIndigo> Hey, whatever happened to Jenda?
<DarklightIndigo1> wedgie, guess what I just got to test! XD
<wedgie> DarklightIndigo1: hah!  working?
<DarklightIndigo1> Yeah, the commands are functional, now I just need to script this beast.
<DarklightIndigo1> Now the moment of truth.
<jeffreylevesque> is there something wrong with the docker package - https://travis-ci.org/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/builds/181531653#L275?
<gnuser> my connection seems preety stable ... 0.2s lag, is it any good?
<DarklightIndigo> wedgie: In the words of Princess Koriand'r of Tamaran: GLORIOUS! :)
<apocolipse> Anyone using Ubuntu 16.04 on a raspberrypi2/3?
<DarklightIndigo> Okay, so that sets my NIC straight for now, thanks wedgie!
<wedgie> DarklightIndigo: np
<DarklightIndigo> wedgie, you have a media center?  PM me if it doesn't seem to be getting the right series data for some entries. ;)
<wedgie> DarklightIndigo: negative. No idea what that even means
<DarklightIndigo> Fair enough.  Yeah, I meant an HTPC, but that's kinda a gray area and I'd have to kill logging to discuss in messages. ;)
<DarklightIndigo> Never in open chat, lol.
<DarklightIndigo> It's funny.  The people that have trouble with our database know nothing about IRC, and the people who know about IRC don't ever seem to have trouble with our database. :)
<DarklightIndigo> Or even know it exists, for that matter, lol!
<siva_machina> I am guessing there was a troll/spamer issue recently
<jeffreylevesque> when i tried `sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confnew" install -y docker-engine=${DOCKER_VERSION}`
<jeffreylevesque> i got "E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes"
<jeffreylevesque> should i just throw in --force-yes
<jeffreylevesque> that commands seems a little clustered already
<jeffreylevesque> seems like so many darn flags
<Benguitar> Without sounding like too much of a noobie, could someone update me on the 'audio popping / sound level notification pop-up' bug on 16.04? For some strange reason I haven't found a lot of material explaining any solutions for it?
<cfhowlett> Benguitar, best update will be on the bug report itself.
<Benguitar> cfhowlett, Sweet I'll see if I can track that down.
<metanovii> hi, can u help me? I have trouble with  my ubuntu 16.04 and intel vga. https://imgur.com/a/VOIM2  I have this after long work.
<Bashing-om> metanovii: <- gets me " 503 Service Unavailable : try again ?
<metanovii> sorry https://imgur.com/jznRnOf
<metanovii> now ok?
<Bashing-om> metanovii: Yes, access gained . What DeskTop Environment is this ?
<reisio> wouldn't you like to know
<metanovii> xfce
<metanovii> this xubuntu :D
<Bashing-om> metanovii: A theme issue ? Problems only with this application or all GUI apps ?
<Guest60458> Hello, just upgraded from Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 - and Nautilus seems not to be responding
<metanovii> Bashing-om, problem with all gui :(
<reisio> Guest60458: responding to what
<Guest60458> reisio, click Nautilus icon - nothing comes up on screen
<Guest60458> Have no file manager - fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04
<reisio> Guest60458: open up a terminal & run 'nautilus'
<Guest60458> k
<Bashing-om> metanovii: Well , we can check that a driver is loaded ; ' sudo lshw -C display ' . Bit does not feel like a graphic's driver issue .
<akiva> Can't log into ubuntu one account from store.
<Bashing-om> bit/but*
<akiva> it is giving me an email/password not correct error, and I triple checked that my inputs are correct
<Guest60458> fresh install, need to reinstall pastinbin
<metanovii> Bashing-om, so much stroke, which u want see?
<Guest60458> can bot refresh me on installing pastebin ?
<metanovii> driver=i915 latency=0  this?
<reisio> Guest60458: pastebinit
<Bashing-om> metanovii: Pastebin that output for best results .
<reisio> but I don't need to see any output, you can just say what happens
<Guest60458> reisio, do I use apt-get to install pastebinit ?
<Guest60458> terminal will not bring up nautilus , get error message
<metanovii> Bashing-om, i have russian locale , u can understand this?
<Guest60458> some error involving g-bus
<Guest60458> ** g_dbus
<metanovii> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/T0NAbCsR
<reisio> Guest60458: what error?
<Guest60458> need to run pastebinit to show you link of error message
<Bashing-om> metanovii: A driver " driver=i915  " is loaded ., Maybe - only a maybe - change the theme ??
<metanovii> Bashing-om, I already tried it .  And i have one more problem, i not see terminal by ctrl+alt+f(*) .
<Bashing-om> metanovii: Yes, that is a system problem, However it is out of my range of experience and knowledge; others here perhaps can advise better .
<Guest60458> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23586341/
<reisio> Guest60458: you said Ubuntu 16.04?
<Guest60458> yes, reisio
<reisio> did you try reinstalling nautilus?
<Guest60458> no, but it is a total fresh install of 16.04 - from last night
<reisio> well I wasn't saying you hadn't encountered a bug, that much is obvious
<Guest60458> k
<Guest60458> newbie, so not trying to prove anything
<kk4ewt> !nvidia | kk4ewt
<ubottu> kk4ewt, please see my private message
<kk4ewt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<Guest60458> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> matrox :)
<Guest60458> reisio, used apt-get to resintall nautilus - still same error message
<Omgiampanickingd> Hi
<Omgiampanickingd> My computer went blank screen during a dist-upgrade
<Omgiampanickingd> Monitor fully shut off
<Omgiampanickingd> But computer power is still on
<Omgiampanickingd> Reisub doesn't work
<Omgiampanickingd> Neither does switching to TTY
<Guest60458> reisio, as an aside, could I install Midnight Command file manager - without borking my new install of Ubuntu 16.04
<Omgiampanickingd> When I tried rebooting
<Omgiampanickingd> Grub hang
<Omgiampanickingd> So I can't even switch OSes now
<Omgiampanickingd> What should I do?
<Omgiampanickingd> I am running Xubuntu 16.04
<Omgiampanickingd> Fully updated
<Omgiampanickingd> Any advice?
<Omgiampanickingd> Any suggestions? Anyone?
<Omgiampanickingd> Grub version is 2.02^beta2-36ubuntu3.2
<reisio> Guest60458: shouldn't be a problem
<port443> oh man
<reisio> oh man oh man
<port443> live usb, see if you can mount your file system and fix grub?
<Omgiampanickingd> Alright
<Omgiampanickingd> The system was working perfectly
<Omgiampanickingd> I had chrome on
<Omgiampanickingd> Redshift on
<Omgiampanickingd> And the telegram chat client in one terminal
<port443> dist-upgrade will uninstall dependencies when a program no longer needs them
<Omgiampanickingd> Dist-upgrade in another
<port443> its generally fine for desktops
<Omgiampanickingd> It whole thing just died
<Omgiampanickingd> Screen went blank all if a sudden
<Omgiampanickingd> Machine still running
<Omgiampanickingd> No hard disk activity
<Omgiampanickingd> *the
<Omgiampanickingd> *of
<Omgiampanickingd> Will try booting from external CD now
<port443> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<port443> looks like ubuntu has a walkthrough on it
<port443> the titles weird, but the procedure is to restore grub
<Omgiampanickingd> Also ctrl alt delete is not working in frozen grub
<Guest60458> thx, reisio
<Omgiampanickingd> I am doing hard reboot now
<Omgiampanickingd> Can I run lboo repair on a 32 bit OS with a 64 bit CD?
<Omgiampanickingd> *boot repair
<Omgiampanickingd> Because all of my Ubuntu disks are 64 bits
<Omgiampanickingd> But the machine runs 32 bits is
<Omgiampanickingd> Because or ram limitations
<Omgiampanickingd> CPU is 64 bit capable
<Omgiampanickingd> *of
<Omgiampanickingd> But Acer restricted it's ram to 2 GB
<Omgiampanickingd> So 32 bit for everything
<Omgiampanickingd> So can I run boot repair on it from a 64bit recovery disk?
<Omgiampanickingd> @port443
<Omgiampanickingd> ?
<port443> wat
<port443> Yes
<port443> The arch of the CD shouldnt matter at all for Grub
<port443> youre not installing binaries, just fixing configs
<Guest60458> I really need to get nautilus working, any help appreciate
<wafflejock> Guest60458, what's failing, what version are you on what desktop environment, need some more details on how you got where you are
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Guest60458> fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04 and nautilus not working at all
<Sir_Andrei> Ppl, i've a question, i've seen a process called menu-process in htop
<wafflejock> Guest60458, can you elaborate on "not working" doesn't open when you try to open the folders? or launching from terminal fails somehow
<Sir_Andrei> It is some kind of malware?
<Sir_Andrei> Cause on internet i didn't find results speaking of it as a program or something like that
<Sir_Andrei> Im using Lubuntu 16.04.1
<Guest60458> doesn't open when I click icon for nautilus
<Sir_Andrei> I've killed it, it didn't reappear.
<wafflejock> Guest60458, can you try launching from terminal to see if you get any error output or anything, can sometimes lead to more details on what's going wrong, I have Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.1 here and nautilus is working okay so not a problem I can reproduce here
<Guest60458> wafflejock, , http://paste.ubuntu.com/23586341/
<Ariel_Calzada> hi, i have created a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications dir but the icon is not displayed in launcher any idea why?
<Sir_Andrei> Ariel, quizá el .desktop no está bien armado (maybe the .desktop file is wrong)
<Sir_Andrei> Copiá algún archivo .desktop que esté bien y modificalo (copy some working .desktop file then modify it).
<Ariel_Calzada> i got it, i opened file manager and dragged the desktop file to launcher and now it works like charm :)
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, en Lubuntu eso no funciona xD, (in Lubuntu that doesn't work).
<wafflejock> Guest60458, not sure the critical error and exiting part makes sense in terms of what it's doing but not sure what the error means in particular here
<wafflejock> Ariel_Calzada, good to hear sometimes for things to appear in the dash or in other launchers you have to restart the launcher (typically Alt+F2 then R and enter) or reboot
<wafflejock> Guest60458, you may want to try to reinstall nautilus possibly... not really sure where to go with that one
<Guest60458> wafflejock, already tried to reinstall nautilus - no success
<wafflejock> Guest60458, found an older thread where people had similar problems solved by fixing broken links for nautilus but maybe purge and install if the reinstall didn't work https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887254
<Guest60458> thx wafflejock
<wafflejock> Guest60458, no prob good luck let me know if it works out
<Sir_Andrei> b
<Sir_Andrei> Sry, wrong key
<MarcoP> how come i dont see software&upgrades in my system settings
<MarcoP> ?
<Guest60458> k, wafflejock , thx again
<Geo> I'm upgrading from my 386 install to x64- due to limited SATA ports on the motherboard, if I install the OS to a SATA drive connected via a USB adapter, then power down and swap that drive with the previously-booted HD, it should start up just fine, right?
<Geo> *previously booted via a SATA port...
<golden_ticket> I have a fresh install of ubuntu but .deb files I try to open wont load into the software center. Also when I search for packages I am perpetually left at a loading screen. How do I fix this?
<Sorch> golden_ticket, whats wrong with sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb?
<golden_ticket> Sorch, I kind of would like to just browse the market. I'd like to be able to install it as normal. Rather than use a workaround.
<tominator> Evenin Gents
<xangua> Whoever thought including gnome software was a good idea ...  :-[
<Sorch> 5
<Sorch> sorry about that
<Geo> xangua: what does that do?
<Geo> I'm having issues with my 16 upgrade right now, and that process seems to be constantly sucking the most cpu
<Geo> and then I see this in my apt list--
<Geo> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7926077/how-to-get-diff-for-specified-user-between-two-dates-from-git
<Geo> er
<Geo> damn c/p, sorry
<Geo> cant even c/p from the vm properly now, heh
<Geo> The following packages have been kept back: gnome-software... etc
<tom88> Well if it isn't my favorite channel
<tom88> tom88, formerly known as tom
<tom88> and tom-macbook
<lotuspsychje> tom88: you have an ubuntu support question?
<tom88> Well actually yes
<tom88> Is there any way to replace Unity(?) I think it is called, with another dekstop environment?
<tom88> But in a way I can switch at the login screen
<lotuspsychje> tom88: you can choose different enviroments
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | tom88
<ubottu> tom88: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<lotuspsychje> tom88: replacing unity isnt such a great idea, but installing another enviroment sideways is
<tom88> lotuspsychje, Yes, alongside Unity is what I would like
<tom88> LXDE specifically
<Sir_Andrei> I wanna chmod a girl
<Sir_Andrei> How can i do?
<tom88> XD
<Sir_Andrei> Oh, shit, wrong channel . . .
<Sir_Andrei> Sry...
<Bashing-om> tom88: As sinple as installing the desktop that you want and choosing it at the login screen .. But be aware backing out is bit yndoable and there can be some DE ' conflicts '  .
<tom88> Bashing-om, Good Evening Bashing :) What do you mean backing out?
<ablest> in ubuntu/hexchat how do i copy and paste?
<tom88> ablest, Control+C
<tom88> ablest, Control+V
<ablest> thanks
<siva_machina> or right click where you type and click paste
<Bashing-om> tom88: There is no easy undo to remove a installed desktop .
<ablest> doesnt work in hexchat
<siva_machina> for pasting it does
<siva_machina> copying no it doesn't
<tom88> Bashing-om, So would I be better off just leaving it be?
<ablest> k
<ablest> thanks
<lotuspsychje> tom88: if you like lxde, perhaps installing lubuntu clean would be a good idea?
<tom88> lotuspsychje, I recently Installed Lubuntu on a macbook air and I quite liked the environment, so I was just curious if I could put it alongside unity
<Bashing-om> tom88: Not at all .. try it and see what results . you do keep backups, right ? .. then it is but a matter of 30 minutes to wipe the mistake away and re-install with the desktop that you have grown to admire . Butt my take .. test with a liveDVD; find that perfect one and do a clean install .
<tom88> Bashing-om, I use the default Ubuntu backup utility when I feel I'm straying into dangerous waters...whether that is any good or not is beyond me.
<tom88> Bashing-om, And you're saying to change desktop environments and restore a backup?
<Bashing-om> tom88: ^^ miost assuredly you can also install the lxde also with unity . and choose the one you want at the login screen .
<lotuspsychje> tom88: keep your data on external devices, harddisk, usb,..
<Bashing-om> tom88: Sorry, just saying what I would do . and alwys be prepared for the worst case situation .
<tom88> Bashing-om, I appreciate the advice as usual :)
<tom88> Bashing-om, Is Duplicity(?) a good utility?
<Bashing-om> tom88: Keep in mind that with 2 DEs installed we only hear of the few problems .. not a word from the thousands that are happy .
<tom88> Bashing-om, I see. So if I were to install a second DE, what would you recommend in the way of steps to take?
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | tom88
<ubottu> tom88: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<Bashing-om> tom88: Depends on your paranoia level . Backups .. well you will find all you need to back up is your personal data - and keep a change log . system files are system files .. and are on the DVD ir in the repo . keep a change log of all changes you make to the system and learn to use the package manager . There is nothing else really needed .
<Bashing-om> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Bashing-om> tom88: ^^ ' sudo apt install <desktop_that_you_want> ; . All there is to it .
<tom88> Understood!
<tom88> Bashing-om, Again, you know all :P
<tom88> Bashing-om, The system we fixed (you fixed) is working great by the way!
<Bashing-om> tom88: No, I just a bit dry bejind the ears .. lotuspsychje knows it all :)
<Sir_Andrei> Ping
<tom88> I've still got loads to learn:P
<Bashing-om> tom88: I had no doubt but ain't you glad Eric was around to pull that tater from the fire .
<gnuser> Guys I have a ubuntu 14.04 LTS and ubuntu 16.04, both migrated from Unity to Gnome-shell (which I enjoyed a lot) ... but my 14.04 seems to have got a way cooler theme, which I can not apply the same in the 16.04 ... for some reason the 14.04 says to use Ambiance, but it seems to be customized .... any way to copy this graphical setting from 14.04 over to 16.06 ??
<lotuspsychje> !themes | gnuser
<ubottu> gnuser: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lotuspsychje> gnuser: perhaps try gnome-tweak-tool for easy theme swap?
<gnuser> lotuspsychje, and ubottu .. as I mentioned it says to be using the theme AMBIANCE which is way different in 16.04
<tom88> Bashing-om, In synaptic, why does it give the option to add a CD-ROM? What does that do?
<Bashing-om> tom88: Well , lets say say you have no internet connection ,, and ya want a system file .. now who ya gonna call ?
<tom88> Bashing-om, Brilliant!
<tom88> Bashing-om, This OS won't stop surprising me
<tom88> Is there a way to back up repositories?
<Bashing-om> tom88: Those guys in long beards and bulky sweaters are indeed brilliant ,
<Bashing-om> tom88: sure ! called a mirror .. you can build your own .
<tom88> Bashing-om, I see. I might have to do that sometime, tie it in with a backup
<Benguitar> Anyone here experience the issue where the audio level pop-up shows up randomly? I have seen that it was classed as a bug however I have yet to come across an actual resolution to it.
<Bashing-om> tom88: A learning experience for sure .. but why ? There are many many mirrors out there that the professionals maintain .
<Flaz> Hello, I need a command to see how many and which PPA packages I installed in my Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Benguitar: anything usefull in your syslog?
<lotuspsychje> !repo | Flaz
<ubottu> Flaz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Bashing-om> Flaz: ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ; .
<madprops> is it normal for ubuntu to ask for password for some application problem solver thing?
<Benguitar> lotuspsychje, My apologies, forgot to preface that I am a noob, where should I be looking for the syslog and what are things to keep an eye out for?
<tarkus> When I log it it says "XX packages can be updated".. how to update them?
<Bashing-om> tarkus: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' terminally .
<lotuspsychje> madprops: you mean like a bug error window?
<lotuspsychje> Benguitar: manually look into /var/log/syslog, or browse the logviewer icon
<tarkus> Bashing-om, isn't it better to do do-release-upgrade rather than sudo apt upgrade on Ubuntu 16.10?
<lotuspsychje> Benguitar: perhaps audio errors to find there?
<hateball> !upgrade | tarkus
<ubottu> tarkus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<madprops> lotuspsychje, yeah .. it's different from the other ones ive gotten, when i clicked 'send report' it asked me for a password
<hateball> tarkus: do-release-upgrade moves the entire distro up a noth, 'apt full-upgrade' fully upgrades you within the release
<lotuspsychje> madprops: thats normal behaviour
<Bashing-om> tarkus: " do-release-upgrade " is to release upgrade from one release to the next . rodate/upgrade ypgrades present installed packages .
<madprops> why doesn't it ask for password on other kind of bug reportings?
<tarkus> Bashing-om, hateball, thanks! How can I see what packages are outdated?
<tarkus> ..before running sudo apt upgrade
<Benguitar> lotuspsychje, Gotcha, I'm browsing now.
<Bashing-om> tarkus: ' ubuntu-support-status ' os mu favorite .
<hateball> tarkus: "apt list --upgradable"
<tarkus> thanks
<hateball> tarkus: which "apt update" tells you
<Benguitar> lotuspsychje, Found a few errors with Pulseaudio 'failed to open cookie file "/var/lib/lightdm/.config/pulse/cookie" no such file or directory, I will update with any more errors.
<tarkus> ubunto-support-status --show-unsupported => nodejs, yarn ... How to update these two?
<Flaz> ubottu: THANKS
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tarkus> or sud apt upgrade should work for them too?
<Flaz> Bashing-om: THANKS
<Flaz> lotuspsychje: THANKS VERY
<Bashing-om> Flaz: We aim to help here :)
<tarkus> Would you recommend doing apt upgrade or apt dist-upgrade on a DigitalOcean web server droplet?
<Bashing-om> tarkus: Both serve the same purpose , 'apt' is the new revamped package manager .
<tarkus> Do I need to shutdown all the services (nodejs, postgres) before doing apt upgrade or do-release-upgrade?
<Bashing-om> tarkus: No .. if a restart is needed the system will so advise .
<tarkus> thanks
<puffinz> Is there a tumblr app for ubuntu?
<tarkus> When I'm trying to save /etc/sudoers in Nano it says "File Name to Write: /etc/sudoers.tmp" and a few options, how to actually make Nano save the orignal file?
<lotuspsychje> puffinz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69835/is-there-a-desktop-client-for-tumblr
<debkad> tarkus: i had a same problem in the past, i guess you may try to logout and login to make change
<tarkus> debkad, is it ok to edit this file with "vim /etc/sudoers" !qw! ?
<debkad> tarkus: yeah that the safest way, but i have no clue on how to use vim to be honnest
<debkad> tarkus: there is visudo i think for that
<ablest> hi
<demonspork> Ok, I am running a command and I need to parse the output so that only a single word remains
<demonspork> in bash
<ablest> what do i need to play dvds in ubuntu?
<demonspork> This seems super simple
<lotuspsychje> !dvd | ablest
<ubottu> ablest: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ablest> ty and hi
<demonspork> but I am bad at this. The command returns "power status: on" and I need it to get rid of "power status: " and just return "on"
<Bashing-om> tarkus: carefull now ! it is ' sudo visudo ' to edit the /etc/sudoers file.
<ablest> lotuspsychje,  i did sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg  i get an error
<tarkus> Bashing-om 'sudo visodo' opens Nano and offers to save the file into /etc/sudoers.tmp insted, also it asks what encoding to use - DOS, Mac, Append.. not sure what to answer
<Bashing-om> tarkus: Sorry, I do not recall .. but  To save in nano, you press Control-X (save), Y (confirm), and Enter (exit).
<debkad> tarkus: it is safe to make a backup of that sudoers file if something bad happen you can back to the old one
<tarkus> after i hit save CTR+X, Yes.. it offers to save into /etc/sudoers.tmp :( and asks to choose encoding and other stuff
<wafflejock> demonspork, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23587219/
<ablest> everytime i luanch software it open for a free seconds than closes
<ablest> software center*
<debkad> ablest: i think you have a dependency problem, try launch it from command line to see errors
<ablest> how
<hateball> ablest: is it a fresh install?
<hateball> ablest: if so, open a terminal and run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" first
<ablest> its the software center in ubuntu closes on it own
<ablest> k
<ablest> I get errors
<ablest> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23587245/ <
<ablest> ^
<nikolam> hi, how I make already-made BTRFS snapshot to be read-only?  I am using 'btrfs send/receive' to do backup/replication  and i forgot to make further snapshot read-only and btrfs send requires snapshots to be read-only.
<tarkus> How to remove a rule from the firewall, e.g. I want to remove previously added "ufw allow http"
<debkad> ufw reset
<debkad> tarkus: if just for that specific rule do this: ufw delete allow http
<tarkus> debkad thanks
<debkad> in general 'ufw delete <what you did previosly>'
<debkad> no problem
<nikolam> it's btrfs property set <snapshot> ro true
<monsune> have you ever heard of any decent picture downloader on linux? free or commercial
<monsune> or more like website scraper maybe
<nikolam> monsune, GLP is commercial. So commercial is not the right word.
<nikolam> I used Firefox Addons, like Flashgot or so.
<nikolam> GPL sorry :P
<monsune> well yes nikolam, i meant anything non-free if no free tool/lib exists
<monsune> nikolam console solution preferred :)
<nikolam> non-free in free software world means non-freedom, meaning, not source visible and copyleft licensed with right user rights. It is not about cost.
<monsune> he he
<nikolam> Ok
<nikolam> Use wget, curl..
<monsune> trying but it doesn't seem to be this easy
<nikolam> CLI is easy, once you learn specific command, man wget.
<monsune> i will show you what i mean: http://imgsrc.ru/demigod16/a1531588.html
<p_d> I have php 7.0.8 ..Is this the right way- "sudo apt-get install php-mbstring php7.0-mbstring php-gettext" to get mbstring support in this version of php?
<monsune> there are no direct links to full sized images there so can't just wget/curl them
<nikolam> wget can mirror it just search for right options
<nacc> p_d: php-mbstring is sufficient
<monsune> p_d it worked for me on 5.6 before so i guess yes
<p_d> okay thanks guys
<nikolam> looks like some clickbait.. monsune not sure
<nacc> p_d: in general, i would not recommend installing any php7.0_ manually
<nacc> p_d: because it will not be automatically removed then when the deps change
<FinalX> never install a php-version or any piece of software manually imo
<nacc> "any piece of software" seems harsh :)
<p_d> I have installed LAMP manually what should I do now?
<p_d> Install xampp?
<FinalX> why? not a "make install" into system dirs, maybe in their own dirs under /opt or /usr/local somewhere.
<p_d> what you guys use?
<p_d> do give suggestion guys. I'm newbie and it will take me weeks to solve any kind of error
<Triffid_Hunter> FinalX: still leaves you with a mess of who knows what in /usr/local after a while
<nacc> p_d: what do you mean "what shold I do now"? What are you trying to do?
<FinalX> Triffid_Hunter: yes
<p_d> nacc you said never install any php 7.0 manually.. So i was just thinking to install some older package of xampp or similar
<p_d> will it be good? and do I need to install some extra support of php manually
<nacc> p_d: i mean, just install, e.g. php, not php-7.0
<nacc> p_d: and rarely do you just need php standalone, you need something that itself needs php -- I guess it depends on if you're doing your own content or using a framework (which is pacakged in ubuntu)
<nacc> p_d: i don't know how to answer "will it be good", i also don't know whyou think you need XAMPP? you have yet to say what your end goal is (afaict)
<p_d> nacc: I was installing this -https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:MobileFrontend which requires mbstring .. so thats why I asked
<nacc> p_d: why aren't you using mediawiki as packaged by ubuntu?
<nacc> p_d: the mediawiki package depends on php-mbstring already
<nacc> p_d: oh are you on 16.04?
<p_d> nacc: I manually setup mediawiki ..Vagrant was giving some dependency error thats why
<p_d> yup on 16.04
<nacc> p_d: ah ok, yeah mediawiki hadn't updated for php7.0 support when 16.04 came out
<nacc> p_d: so, e.g. on 16.10, it's packaged again
<p_d> oh
<p_d> nacc, so what do you say should I re-install older version of php?
<nacc> p_d: i don't understand why you're asking that?
<nacc> p_d: what does the version of php have to do with it, right now?
<p_d> nacc, umm, cuz above you said its not good(7.0) and in future i dont wan to stuck with errors :/
<nacc> p_d: no, you misunderstood
<p_d> well I have no idea just asking
<p_d> what?
<robotti^> hi
<nacc> p_d: 'php' is a package name. so is 'php7.0'
<robotti^> I have wifi-network applet problems
<p_d> hmm I guess I know that
<nacc> p_d: 'php' is a meta-package that will always depend on the most recent version of PHP packaged in Ubuntu
<nacc> p_d: so you don't install php7.0 manually. You install php and it will pull in (currently) php7.0
<robotti^> I cannot connect new networks using it if network is not already authenticated.
<nacc> p_d: then when you upgrade releases, and there's a new version of php,  you will get the upgrade automatically
<robotti^> so I must manually add password for network
<nacc> p_d: similar, you install php-mbstring not php7.0-mbstring
<robotti^> I am using ubuntu 16.04
<p_d> Ohh
<nacc> p_d: it will still be, on your system, PHP 7.0, but I was just saying use the metapackages
<robotti^> does anybody else have networking applet problems?
<p_d> damm, now I understand, I thought 7.0 is not good enough and will throw some random errors
<nacc> p_d: sorry about that
<p_d> Thanks for clarification nacc
<nacc> p_d: np
<p_d> no prob :)
<nacc> p_d: if you want to file a bug to SRU (or backport) back mediawiki to 16.04, feel free to file one and subscribe me :)
<nacc> p_d: dunno if i'll get to it, but it's worth documenting the request
<p_d> nacc, ya okay
<rifter> does anyone know why a person with a registered nick would keep getting thrown into the unregged channel?
<rifter> I thought maybe my client was joining before the registration was recognized, but just now I had tried again manually and still ended up there
<Triffid_Hunter> rifter: join flood filtering?
<ConsoleFx> My directory hierarchy looks like the following: http://dpaste.com/2S0K7HP
<ConsoleFx> Now I want to rename a.txt (dir) // b.txt (dir) // c.txt (dir) respectively keeping the a.txt//b.txt//c.txt file contents untouched.
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: you want the files moved to the base dir?
<ConsoleFx> I would probably want it to look like atxt (dir) // btxt (dir)  // ctxt (dir)
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: oh you want to remove periods from directory names?
<ConsoleFx> Triffid_Hunter, nah
<ConsoleFx> it would be there intact
<ConsoleFx> but the exact directory name i want to change
<ConsoleFx> to something like atxt // btxt and so on
<wafflejock> ConsoleFx, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/48492/list-only-regular-files-but-not-directories-in-current-directory
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: is this tree single level or nested?
<haxabja> Hi, new Ubuntu user here.
<ConsoleFx> single level
<haxabja> How do I set Alt + Shift for keyboard layout switching?
<ConsoleFx> Triffid_Hunter, tree command output I have pasted actually
<wafflejock> ConsoleFx, ah you could just do the change to all the folders in the current directory then don't need to do the search for only folders really
<ConsoleFx> Triffid_Hunter, I could do this through Python but I want to have a shell based approach for the same.
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: right, so something like 'for D in *.*/; do [ -d "$D" ] && mv -v "$D" "${D/./}"; done' perhaps
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: it's trickier with nested because you have to find -d -execdir something that can do string manipulation, gets messy with nested quotes and suchforth
<ConsoleFx> wafflejock, Triffid_Hunter aah okay :(
<haxabja> Anyone?
<Triffid_Hunter> sorry, find . -type d -execdir magic
<ConsoleFx> Triffid_Hunter, the above would give me the dir names
<ConsoleFx> but i want to rename them all removing the . character probably
<Triffid_Hunter> haxabja: I use capslock for layout switch, I put grp:caps_switch in my xkb options
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: you don't see the mv -v in there? :P
<haxabja> I want to use Alt + Shift, Triffid_Hunter.
<Triffid_Hunter> haxabja: no idea, those are modifier keys, usually they don't have any action by themselves.. doesn't that activate super3 or meta or some other weird keyboard level?
<Nitrogen> hey, guys. using Ubuntu for a week or so and i'm having HUGE delay on boot. the machine is nearly 10y old, but the OS is installed on SSD. here's what i'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/23587455/
<nacc> Nitrogen: looks to be hardware issue with the cardbus device
<ConsoleFx> oops damn damn
<ConsoleFx> my mistake, Triffid_Hunter
<ConsoleFx> :P
<ConsoleFx> thanks! :)
<Nitrogen> the devices on the 'faulty' bus aren't detected by ubuntu itself, but are recognized by 2.x kernel OpenELEC when i fire that up
<tarkus> Q: Is there a way to edit server's config files with a local editor (currently connecting to it over ssh)
<nacc> Nitrogen: '2.x kernel OpenELEC' ?
<Triffid_Hunter> haxabja: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68127/how-to-switch-language-keyboard-combination suggests it should be an option in input settings somewhere
<nacc> tarkus: 'server's config files'? What do you mean?
<nacc> tarkus: and what do you mean by 'local editor'?
<tarkus> nacc, i'm not comfortable using vim/nano .. looking for another way of editing Nginx configs etc.
<Triffid_Hunter> tarkus: sshfs
<tarkus> nacc  something like VSCode
<Nitrogen> nacc, yea, i've been using OpenELEC on the same machine for a while and it detected said bus/devices just fine. so i was able to figure out what they are and include that into paste.
<nacc> tarkus: i would suggest you learn how to... if you're actually going to administer a server. Or yes, as Triffid_Hunter, use sshfs
<nacc> Nitrogen: i meant, what is that? a different OS?
<Nitrogen> mhm, it might be Ubuntu based, actually.
<ConsoleFx> Triffid_Hunter, it worked. Thanks mate!
<Nitrogen> either way, i'm basically looking to either disable the initialization of that bus, so i can move on with my boot sequence or make them detect properly
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: you're welcome, now time to dig into man bash and dissect it :P
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: so you can whip up your own one next time you want to, say, change the mode on every file whose second character is b or something weird like that
<madprops> when do you see ubuntu being the best os?
<ConsoleFx> Triffid_Hunter, oo yeah yeah ofcourse I will... these cryptic dollar syntaxes drive me nuts :P
<nacc> madprops: offtopic
<wafflejock> madprops, this is a support channel try #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic if you have a registered nick
<madprops> oh
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: it's just bash's way of doing basic string manipulation.. $variable -> ${variable} -> ${variable w/ modifiers} eg ${D/./} (replace dots with nothing)
<Nitrogen> nacc, any advice where i could seek help with my issue? the machine in question is a laptop with almost no configuration available in BIOS, so i can't disable the device through BIOS.
<Nitrogen> perharps there's a way to disable devices init on boot?
<ConsoleFx> Triffid_Hunter, aah gotcha... i was slightly perplexed for the {D/./} part... i got the idea now
<ConsoleFx> thanks for this detailed analysis
<nacc> Nitrogen: do you have the dmesg from the openelec boot?
<Nitrogen> in fact i do, lemme paste it
<nacc> Nitrogen: thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: you're welcome, enjoy ;)
<nacc> Nitrogen: afaict, there's not a trivial way to disable a PCI bus unfortunately
<nacc> Nitrogen: if a hardware device is present at boot, Linux will probe it
<nacc> Nitrogen: but i'm curious what openelec is doing differently
<Nitrogen> here's the deal, newer releases of OpenELEC encounter the same issue. here's what it used to look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23587574/
<Nitrogen> and here's how it goes now http://paste.ubuntu.com/23587591/ - same long delay
<Nitrogen> the only major difference i know between the two is different kernel releases
<Nitrogen> 2.x for the old one and 4.x for the newer one i belive
<nacc> Nitrogen: "pci 0000:0b:06.0: bridge configuration invalid ([bus 00-00]), reconfiguring"
<nacc> Nitrogen: i feel like it didnt' actually work before either but linux was more forgiving
<nacc> Nitrogen: maybe that chagned
<Nitrogen> yea, that' the idea i got too. looks like it handle things more gracefully.
<Nitrogen> handled*
<nacc> Nitrogen: and/or support for the broken stuff has just been removed (that happens sometimes with older hardware)
<Nitrogen> altho it kinda looks like it managed to reconfigure it eventually, or not :)
<Nitrogen> that would make sense. shame it has to end up like this for me. i've bought an SSD for this 10yo laptop to have fun with Ubuntu and introduce myself to Linux properly.
<nacc> Nitrogen: the messages do not lend me to confidence that the full hardware was ever properly supported
<Nitrogen> yea, well, at one point it led my Windows install to BSODing, so i had to disable it via device manager
<nacc> Nitrogen: yea, so i'm guessing hardware failure :/
<Nitrogen> nacc, thanks for having a look. will try researching specific vendor_id:device_id for these particular devices to see if anything comes up.
<nacc> Nitrogen: good luck!
<littlebit1> hi people, i have a managed switch from hp and this model has a java interface, and it requires java language to be enabled. where can I do that under xubuntu?
<hateball> !java | littlebit1
<ubottu> littlebit1: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<littlebit1> thanks...
<KnightsOfNi> Does anyone understand what this means? Pusher: exec_curl error: error setting certificate verify locations: CAfile: /root/cacert.pem CApath: none ?
<stoned> yes
<stoned> curl has problems loading your ssl certificate authority file
<stoned> curl should have an option to specifyt his, check curl documentation
<stoned> https://curl.haxx.se/docs/sslcerts.html
<stoned> KnightsOfNi: ^
<stoned> https://curl.haxx.se/docs/caextract.html
<KnightsOfNi> curl --remote-name --time-cond cacert.pem https://curl.haxx.se/ca/cacert.pem I do that in the root directory?
<BlackDex> Hello there, Does someone have some nice tips to optimize a low memory system? (And no, i can't add more memory at this moment)
<kelt> hi, I was wondering if there is a way to have ubuntu on a USB that persists only when I tell it to (maybe like when it boots there is an option to persist this session or not?)
<FMan> hi
<kelt> I've searched on google and I found how to persist a usb live iso... but that's not what I want. I want it to be read-only for the most part, unless I state otherwise
<kelt> the live iso is going on a 32GB 3.0 usb stick
<Triffid_Hunter> BlackDex: remove all boot services you don't use, switch default DE for a more efficient one (I've used fluxbox on low memory systems with good results), have plenty of swap
<hellcook> Hello
<hellcook> I've a problem with my graphics driver (either nvidia or nouveau ). My second monitor is no longer detected. On the nvidia-settings window I only see the "application profiles" and "nvidia-settings configuration" entries, where there normally more entries. I'm using (k)ubuntu 14.04 and currently the 367 nvidia-driver. Do you have any idea where I can start looking for a solution?
<wafflejock> hellcook, can try checking xrandr output to see if it gives any more info should show the connected monitors and any other outputs
<hellcook> wafflejock: xrandr finds only one monitor
<hellcook> *screen
<wafflejock> hellcook, have you eliminated possible hardware issues or verified the cable/monitor work on other systems?
<hellcook> wafflejock: I've tried with another monitor and another cable
<for{}> thats why is better to have windows installed
<for{}> this way youll know if its a linux issue or a hardware issue
<yocs0000> hi everybody! I have a problem with the external monitor ....
<yocs0000> It is detected and correct specifications recognised but nothing show on monitor .... anyone with similar problem?
<yocs0000> 16.10 64 bit nvidia 367 drivers on GT840M
<ikonia> have you enabled/configured the second output
<yocs0000> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> have you configured the second monitor within your desktop configuration
<ikonia> or enabled the second output on the card
<yocs0000> yes to both
<ikonia> how did you configure / enable
<hellcook> I'm gonna try a few things and reboot my machine. See you later and thank you for your help
<yocs0000> The NVIDIA settings gives Xcreen0 (No Scanout) but seens to whole extent of the screen ....
<ikonia> yocs0000: so you're using the nvidia config tool and it's not seeing the monitor, if thats thase case how did you configure/enable the second monitor when you said you had
<yocs0000> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23587906/
<yocs0000> ikonia: it clearly sees the second monitor .... as if the two monitors where one!
<yocs0000> ikonia: look at the pastebinit
<ikonia> yocs0000: I didn't ask if X detected it
<ikonia> I asked how you configured / enabled the second port
<yocs0000> ikonia: it sees th two 1920 monitors as one large 3840 monitor ....
<yocs0000> ikonia: automatically?
<ikonia> yocs0000: again, you're not answer the question
<ikonia> I'll leave it there, I don't want to pull information out of people in this way
<ikonia> sorry
<yocs0000> ikonia: I really do not understand the question ....
<yocs0000> ikonia: what do you mean the port?
<ikonia> yocs0000: I asked had you configured and enabled the second port on the card (if you're using 2 monitors you must have 2 ports)
<ikonia> you said "yes to both"
<ikonia> I've asked how and you've not been able to answer it beyond saying the config tool doesn't see the second screen, so I don't see how you could have enabled/configured it
<yocs0000> ikonia: well, I press the button on the laptop which enables the external monitor ....
<yocs0000> ikonia: that enables the external port ....
<yocs0000> ikonia: is that what you arre asking? That is what I meant.
<ikonia> yocs0000: no, as I asked "how did you configure it within your desktop configuration"
<yocs0000> ikonia: on my laptop, F10
<ikonia> eg: how you told the desktop to use the second monitor"
<ikonia> and what parameters it should use
<hellcook> Is it a bad idea to try "aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg" ?
<ikonia> hellcook: depends, why would you want to do that
<hellcook> ikonia: because external screens seem to be no longer detected on my machine
<yocs0000> ikonia: I configured it on the base of the original specifications, as said .... 1920 x 1080, auto refresh rate
<ikonia> hellcook: ok - so why would re-installing xserver-xorg fix that
<ikonia> yocs0000: where/how did you configure the second screen
<hellcook> ikonia: I don't know, it's kind of related, obviously I don't get the way monitors and graphic drivers work
<ikonia> hellcook: it's not related at all
<ikonia> hellcook: blindly re-installing things is not how to fix things
<ikonia> you need to understand the problem, at least a bit to understand how to fix it
<hellcook> ikonia: ok. Could you suggest me where I can start digging so that I can understand what's going on?
<ikonia> hellcook: so I'd be looking at the xorg log as a starting point,
<OerHeks>  "external screens seem to be no longer detected" .. any FN + monitor key on that laptop ?
<ikonia> hellcook: I'd also be looking at the syslog to see what the overall system things it's doing
<ikonia> OerHeks: thats an excellent suggestion the hardware lock out too
<hellcook> ikonia: ok, thanks
<hellcook> in the aptitude log, the day the problem appeared I have a few "[HOLD] nvidia-" lines. Shall I try to install again these packages?
<indistylo> is there any IRC client for ubuntu/ linux which can remember list of channels like LimeChat IRC client, Everytime I dont have to search for channel and join it. Any suggestion or work around that can be done to solve this problem with xchat or any other IRC client
<ikonia> indistylo: pretty much every client will save channels
<cfhowlett> xchat?  dead and dead.  install hexchat
<ikonia> indistylo: you're asking this in mutliple linux based channels
<ikonia> indistylo: please only ask in the distro you are using
<indistylo> I am using both
<indistylo> debian and ubuntu
<Lornzer> heyo, im struggling with adding a self signed certificate to the trusted ca store. placed the certificate in .pem format into /etc/ssl/certs and ran sudo c_rehash, which picked it up. but when i check with openssl s_client -showcerts -connect domain:port it still returns verify error 21 (unable to verify). what am i missing reg. getting the server to trust the certificate?
<ikonia> indistylo: they both feed each other
<Lornzer> output of openssl s_client connect here: https://dpaste.de/CBPt
<ikonia> Lornzer: look at the application thats hosting the service
<ikonia> Lornzer: make sure that is aware of the new certs, if your confident the CA has been updated correctly
<ikonia> Lornzer: also remember the client connecting also needs to be aware of the CA
<hellcook> So, I've a "(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<maddawg2> xchat can do that
<hellcook> "
<maddawg2> it's kind of a standard feature of most clients lol
<ikonia> hellcook: well done, so there is your error, and re-installing xorg would not have fixed thawt
<ikonia> hellcook: now you know the problem you can address fixing that specfically, well done for working it through
<hellcook> ikonia: looks like there are more errors. Thank you for the hint.
<Lornzer> ikonia: im doing the openssl testing on the same server which hosts the application, so client/server is the same machine. all certs in use are basically the exact same one (self-signed), except in different formats (crt / pem)
<ikonia> Lornzer: what application are you connecting to
<Lornzer> janus-gateway
<Lornzer> this one: https://github.com/meetecho/janus-gateway
<ikonia> Lornzer: ok - so you need to make sure the application is a.) configured to use the right CA files b.) aware that the CA file has changed and re-parsed it
<Lornzer> okay, cheers! will take a deeper look at the available options there
<younder> usin Ubunto 16.04 and repository HexChat. How do I get the program to "/msg NickServ identify <passwz>" on startup? Setting password in the dialog doesn't work.
 * younder is tired of ending up in #ubuntu-unregisterd
<younder> Wait! There is a pull-down menu which contains a NickServ option. Sorry.
<nirvanko> apt-get install net-tools can't find the package
<nirvanko> why
<hellcook> does "apt-cache search" find it?
<nirvanko> root@836ec5048ef4:/usr/src/app# apt-cache search net-tools
<nirvanko> iproute2 - networking and traffic control tools
<younder> You should see "net-tools - NET-3 networking toolkit"
<younder> nirvanko, looks like you don't have the (main) repository
<younder> nirvanko, sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates main restricted"
<younder> If you are using 16.04
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<monsune> does anyone know what answer means in the context of DNS?
<monsune> Your DNS record must have an answer.
<ikonia> a value
<ikonia> eg: if you query a record, it should have a response
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<monsune> ikonia i did give a value - in case of A record that means an IP and a hostname
<monsune> so both are given and it still wants an "answer"
<monsune> i have never seen it before
<Ben64> you should give more detail, and in a more appropriate channel
<ikonia> monsune: what is "it"
<SkylakeMX> HAI
<SkylakeMX> someone need help?
<ikonia> sure I'm looking how to paramaterise a deb based install based on apache vhost environment variables to generate the config
<ikonia> any suggestions ?
<ikonia> SkylakeMX: thats for you
<SkylakeMX> ikonia: I don't really get what you mean
<SkylakeMX> ikonia: you want to create a deb ased install file that contains your apache vhost configs?
 * OerHeks mumbles JuJu
<ikonia> SkylakeMX: no, I'm deploying a software package that builds a config based on parameters held within a vhost
<ikonia> OerHeks: it's fine, I have a solution I'm just seeing what SkylakeMX offers for help as he's offering into the either
<SkylakeMX> ikonia: I never done something like that, i'm more a hardware issue helper :D
<ikonia> SkylakeMX: ok, how about triggering custom udev rules to change my network and screen configuration when a hardware docking station is connected
<Kalimero> Hi, I am using the Ubuntu Bash on Windows 10 may I ask a question here or should I search for a windows related irc?
<SkylakeMX> ikonia: shh.. create a rule for it in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<ikonia> SkylakeMX: rule for what
<ikonia> SkylakeMX: what's my event
<ducasse> !ubuwin | Kalimero
<ubottu> Kalimero: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<ioria> ikonia, add
<Kalimero> ducasse: thanks
<hellcook> Hello
<hellcook> again
<SkylakeMX> ikonia: you should check on the docking event of the docking station
<ikonia> SkylakeMX: check what
<ikonia> SkylakeMX: what am I checking for ?
<SkylakeMX> ikonia: if the docking device was added or removed, you check for the device PCI bus
<hellcook> So I've a problem with the nvidia driver. The xorg.0.log file says "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)" but it seems that the module name would be "nvidia_340" instead of "nvidia". Does this make sense?
<SkylakeMX> you got the thinkpad-dock event
<SkylakeMX> and the thinkpad-undock if you mean those things
<ikonia> SkylakeMX: the pci bus ?
<SkylakeMX> ikonia: anyway, I don't have a docking station tho
<SkylakeMX> ikonia: x) you are making it really hard
<whallz> hi, im using 15.10, where is /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ???
<cfhowlett> !15.10 | whallz
<ubottu> whallz: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<whallz> cfhowlett: can i upgrade using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<cfhowlett> whallz, nope.  you missed the window.  eolupgrade is your friend
<whallz> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<whallz> so, do-release-upgrade will do it?
<popey> whallz: no, you need to modify your sources.list
<popey> whallz: so a couple of extra steps as outlined on the page
<whallz> damn i miss arch linux :(
<cfhowlett> whallz, no.  you have to read the link for
<whallz> whats the latest codename ?
<ducasse> actually, last i checked wily was still available in the repos, so he might not have to modify the sources.
 * whallz still has hope
<Apachez> what is the proper way to remove an subinterface in ubuntu? That is I runned "ifconfig em1:0 192.168.0.1/24" so now I have em1 and em1:0, how do I delete em1:0 without rebooting?
<madwizard> Apachez: IIRC you just ifconfig em1:0 down and it should just go away
<madwizard> But test it
<Apachez> ooh worked, thanks! :)
<madwizard> Np
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<OerHeks> ¡pang
<Pici> !ding
<ubottu> dong
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> I'm getting permissions errors when launching a program through a .desktop rather than by calling the program name in a terminal. How do I debug? - I've checked the PID and the user/group/command/args are all identical.
 * AlecTaylor is running WebStorm. When he called a program (spawn) from WebStorm it errors with an EACCESS permission issue. But when I open webstorm from the CLI launcher it works fine.
<bbK_> Hi all, I'm reading the book: How Linux Works, I see paragraph: # These are some handy options for less. LESS=mei in  .bashrc but I don't understand about that. Please help me explain more clear. Many thanks
<cfhowlett> bbK_, man less         will explain
<bbK_> what is mean mei at here, man?
<blackflow> bbK_: "man" is the command to invoke the manual for another command or function or file. "man less" will show you the manpage (help) of command "less".
<yangm97> https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/zKStIizzUmjyQFlXjHraoETn - Screen Shot 2016-12-06 at 11.58.45.png (81KB)
<yangm97> my ubuntu machine is showing up as two machines on the network
<yangm97> is there any way to fix this?
<GFXDude> I'm working on an unattended upgrade script to move from 12.04 to 14.04. Prior to doing the distribution upgrade I need to install all currently available updates. Those updates include new Kernel. The boot partition is fairly full, and these kernel upgrades are failing. So, I'm purging the kernels before performing the updates. I'm purging using: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/BAGELrefle
<GFXDude> x/1dc6656c112074941e26227181996948/raw/670fcf4e1350db417e96bb4fc8dae0bc792dfcf1/gistfile1.txt
<MelRay> Hi I have a point of clarification if any of you have or are using letsencrypt for Apache ssl certs for domains. I have 2 domains already setup and working using https://<domain> however when I ran letsencrypt renew it only shows it updated one of the two domains. It also did not generate the le-renew.log in /var/log
<GFXDude> My question is: How can I auto-accept the pink dpkg prompts for config files? I've tried everything google has to offer, such as setting Dpkg::Options --force-confdef and --force-confold, setting DEBIAN_FRONTEND="noninteractive"
<wiggmpk> are cpu governor's not used when using pstate for Intel CPU's?
<AlecTaylor> I'm getting permissions errors when launching a program through a .desktop rather than by calling the program name in a terminal. How do I debug? - I've checked the PID and the user/group/command/args are all identical.
 * AlecTaylor is running WebStorm. When he called a program (spawn) from WebStorm it errors with an EACCESS permission issue. But when I open webstorm from the CLI launcher it works fine.
<wiggmpk> AlecTaylor: what is the .desktop trying to run?
<OerHeks> webstorm is paid stuff, https://www.jetbrains.com/help/webstorm/2016.1/installing-and-launching.html#d674572e227
<nomic> u cannot autojoin this anymore
<nomic> why not
<ikonia> you can
<cfhowlett> nomic, false
<nomic> i get divered into unregged
<nomic> i am regged
<ikonia> you must not have been identified quick enough
<AlecTaylor> wiggmpk: The `Exec=` line is identical to what I run from the Terminal to load it (which works) but the .desktop doesn't
<AlecTaylor> OerHeks: There's an Apache licensed version of WebStorm
<wiggmpk> why not make a script like #!/bin/bash to run the program and forget the .desktop link
<wiggmpk> or #!/bin/sh whatever
<OerHeks> they give a good manual but a crappy installer :-D
<wiggmpk> AlecTaylor: wouldn't that work? since you know it already launches from the terminal?
<geirha> The Exec= part is not passed to a shell, so you can't expect anything you type in a shell to work
<geirha> *everything
<wiggmpk> geirha: might want to resend that, he disconnected and rejoined
<geirha> The Exec= part is not passed to a shell, so you can't expect everything you type in a shell to work
<wiggmpk> AlecTaylor: I suggest making a script to launch your program
<AlecTaylor> wiggmpk: I am calling a script to launch my program
<AlecTaylor> A Python script with a `#!/usr/bin/env python` shebang line
<AlecTaylor> geirha: Is there some sort of runas command? - Should I use start-stop-daemon?
<geirha> and what does the Exec= line look like then?
<AlecTaylor> Exec=/usr/local/bin/wstorm
<AlecTaylor> (which is the exact command I run from a Terminal)
<wiggmpk> but you are in a terminal vs not in a terminal
<AlecTaylor> Sure, so what's the trick?
<blacknred0> could i bind two ip on eth0 ? link -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/547289/how-can-i-from-cli-assign-multiple-ip-addresses-to-one-interface
<AlecTaylor> blacknred0: iptables?
<wiggmpk> I don't know if I'm right, but try this http://pastebin.com/dwL3fg58
<geirha> AlecTaylor: so the error message you get is not from python, hence it doesn't manage to actually run python?
<AlecTaylor> blacknred0: Or setup a proxy with sockets and whatnot, using something like nginx?
<OerHeks> alexbligh1, downside of crossposting is that you need to give double info, and complete info
<blacknred0> AlecTaylor: so you wouldn't recommend that method from that link?
<AlecTaylor> geirha: WebStorm opens just fine, the issue is when I use WebStorm to launch an npm task, that fails on .desktop but succeeding when it's opened from Terminal
<AlecTaylor> blacknred0: No that link is fine
<geirha> sorry what? you're trying to run a .desktop file from npm?
<AlecTaylor> geirha: So WebStorm is an IDE. One of the things I can do is open a Node.JS project and run npm tasks (all within the IDE; i.e.: not opening a terminal).
<blacknred0> AlecTaylor: ok.... but, so, I'm clear... i can't have two ip's on the same nic, right? regardless if is physical or virtual
<wiggmpk> correct
<AlecTaylor> geirha: So WebStorm is an IDE. One of the things I can do is open a Node.JS project and run npm tasks (all within the IDE; i.e.: not opening a terminal). Which works just fine when I launch the WebStorm IDE from the Terminal, but when I launch it from a .desktop file I get a permissions error (EACCESS)
<AlecTaylor> On spawn
<blacknred0> wiggmpk: i assume that you were answering my question? :/
<wiggmpk> blacknred0: yes
<blacknred0> ok :) ... thanks!
<wiggmpk> blacknred0: typically, your ISP wont give you 2 WAN IP's even if you had 2 NIC's. However, technically you can have 2 IP's on the same NIC, one being IPv4 and one being IPv6
<wiggmpk> blacknred0: you're welcome
<AlecTaylor> wiggmpk: If you want to get really technical, you can develop a nonconformant driver and have a field day
<AlecTaylor> (pun intended)
<blacknred0> wiggmpk: yep, i knew that.... about ipv4 and ipv6.... just wasn't 100% when i do virtual ip's if i could bind them to the same nic wether it was virtual or physical :P
<wiggmpk> blacknred0: I would think no still. In a VPN a virtual device is created to manage the subnet
<wiggmpk> blacknred0: just using the VPN as an example
<blacknred0> wiggmpk: got it! thanks mate
<wiggmpk> np
<wiggmpk> AlecTaylor: any progress?
<AlecTaylor> wiggmpk - None
<wiggmpk> AlecTaylor: make a script on your desktop #!/bin/sh and type out exactly what you are doing (with success) in the terminal and try it
<AlecTaylor> wiggmpk: In the Terminal I run `/usr/local/bin/wstorm` the .desktop has this line `Exec=/usr/local/bin/wstorm`. /usr/local/bin/wstorm has `#!/usr/bin/env python` as its shebang.
<ikonia> sounds terrible
<ikonia> as there won't ben an "env" for that
<wiggmpk> AlecTaylor: so you have a script, calling a script?
<Pici> ikonia: thats standard for running python scripts.
<ikonia> Pici: it's the standard for dynamically working out a version
<ikonia> not a production class machine (I appreciate this is a desktop)
<AlecTaylor> wiggmpk: So the officially recommended approach to running WebStorm is to open the webstorm.sh file, press "Tools->Create desktop shortcut" and "Tools->Create CLI shortcut" that's how this /usr/local/bin/wstorm was created
<wiggmpk> I see
<Pici> ikonia: Well, it depends on whether one expects a script to run with a specific interpreter when inside a virtualenv or not... but I see where you're coming from.
<wiggmpk> AlecTaylor: so if you run ./usr/local/bin/wstorm from terminal, all is well?
<wiggmpk> rouge . there lol
<AlecTaylor> wiggmpk: I changed the `Exec=` line from the default of `"/<absolute_path_to>/WebStorm-162.1121.31/bin/webstorm.sh" %f` to `/usr/local/bin/wstorm`. Both gave the same issue of a permissions error when running node scripts within the IDE.
<AlecTaylor> wiggmpk: Yeah, when run from the terminal the spawning of NPM tasks within the IDE leaves no errors
 * AlecTaylor has tried with .desktop of `root` permissions and .desktop of `$USER:$GROUP` permissions
<wiggmpk> AlecTaylor: so instead of using the .desktop, make an empty file on your desktop and use #!/bin/sh to run /usr/local/bin/wstorm
<wiggmpk> and see what happens
<geirha> AlecTaylor: yeah that sounds odd. Perhaps it expects a terminal or something. EACCESS doesn't exactly say much
<AlecTaylor> wiggmpk: f.sh contains '#!/bin/sh \n /usr/local/bin/wstorm'. chmod +x f.sh. Launching f.sh from Terminal and WebStorm launched NPM tasks without error. Editing a .desktop file with an `Exec=/home/myname/Desktop/f.sh` line launched the IDE and gives the EACCESS error when attempting to run npm tasks.
<AlecTaylor> geirha: Yeah I've got no clue what's going on.
<AlecTaylor> geirha: I even checked the two approaches to running the IDE (checking the java process) - ps -p $PID -o pid,vsz=MEMORY -o user,group=GROUP -o comm,args=ARGS - and they're identical (except mem+ actual PID obviously)
<wiggmpk> AlecTaylor: so the script launches everything without error?
<geirha> AlecTaylor: Try setting the desktop file to spawn a terminal. I don't remember how. Something like Application=Terminal or Terminal=True
<AlecTaylor> geirha: Yeah I tried terminal=true earlier, it just loaded a blank terminal window but the EACCESS issue remained
<AlecTaylor> wiggmpk: Correct. It's only when WebStorm tries to spawn npm tasks that it craps out
<wiggmpk> AlecTaylor: at least you can just launch the script from a desktop as a work around
<geirha> AlecTaylor: ok, so possibly you've set some environment variables through .bashrc then, like PATH or some node specific ones. Those won't be available through the desktop bit
<AlecTaylor> wiggmpk: No advantage there (as compared with launching it from a terminal)
<AlecTaylor> geirha: Hmm, I'll check
<AlecTaylor> CLI has: `LESSOPEN=| /usr/bin/lesspipe %s; SHLVL=2; GTK_MODULES=gail:atk-bridge; N_PREFIX=/home/<myname>/n; COLORTERM=truecolor; WINDOWID=69207079; _=/usr/local/bin/wstorm; JOURNAL_STREAM=8:638902; TERM=xterm-256color; LS_COLORS=r<omitted>; LESSCLOSE=/usr/bin/lesspipe %s %s; VTE_VERSION=4402;` and a different PATH
<AlecTaylor> (those are the things present in CLI but not .desktop)
<AlecTaylor> .desktop has `GNOME_SESSION_XDG_SESSION_PATH=/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Session0; SHLVL=1; GIO_LAUNCHED_DESKTOP_FILE=/usr/local/share/applications/jetbrains-webstorm.desktop; GTK_MODULES=gail:atk-bridge:unity-gtk-module; GIO_LAUNCHED_DESKTOP_FILE_PID=29258; _=/usr/bin/dbus-update-activation-environment; JOURNAL_STREAM=8:643357; XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-; COMPIZ_BIN_PATH=/usr/bin/; `
<AlecTaylor> I've tried setting the N_PREFIX in WebStorm explicitly to be the same, that hasn't worked. Now looking into the PATH differences
<geirha> PATH it is
<AlecTaylor> geirha: There's just the one relevant directory omitted, just trying to figure out how to append PATH from within WebStorm
<younder> AlecTaylor, Time to meet 'locate'
<younder> Just remember a 'sudo updatedb'
<AlecTaylor> ?
<AlecTaylor> Ohh gotcha
<AlecTaylor> Yeah I sorta remember those commands
<AlecTaylor> Problem solved, I changed the `Exec=` line to Exec=bash -ic "/path/to/webstorm/bin/webstorm.sh" %f
<AlecTaylor> younder geirha wiggmpk ikonia ^
<carmack> hi
<carmack> Anybody?
<younder> ubottu, ask!
<Pici> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<carmack> I'm do it for alert
<Netek> hi all, I have an issue with my laptop running Ubuntu 16.04.  I am trying to access a website that had the IP address change.  whenever I access it with this laptop, it keeps pointing to the old IP address, I even setup /etc/hosts to point to the new IP address yet it still insists on connecting to the old IP address.  Yet if I use another laptop on the same network it connects to the new IP address
<Netek> does Ubuntu have a cache or something of some kind that I can empty?
<carmack> I'm be not sure about my identify
<MonkeyDust> Netek  try deleting the ~/.cache folder
<Netek> MonkeyDust ok
<Pici> carmack: This is the Ubuntu support channel, do you haev a question about Ubuntu?
<carmack> Ok, i'm have question.
<carmack> About ubuntu.pastebin
<Pici> carmack: sure, whats up?
<carmack> When paste is deleting?
<carmack> I mean they have a life time?
<Pici> carmack: it doesn't.
<carmack> How i can delete my paste?
<Pici> carmack: You can email rt@ubuntu.com to request its deletion, but I wouldn't expect a quick response.
<Netek> MonkeyDust you know, I could kiss you right now.  I was going absolutely crazy.  That worked hah
<carmack> Pici: this is very sad :D
<MonkeyDust> Netek  i'm having a cold, don't get infected
<carmack> Pici: thx for answer
<Netek> MonkeyDust after all this I went through, you think I care about a cold???  hahaha  thanks again.  You saved me a lot of hair, already half bald ;)
<GFXDude> Any insight as to getting unattended purge of old kernels to auto-confirm use old config files?
<nacc> GFXDude: "auto-confirm use old config files"? That doesn't parse to me, can you rephrase?
<GFXDude> 1 sec i'll get screenshot
<GFXDude> http://i.imgur.com/UZoiRHW.png
<GFXDude> I believe that should be do-able via dpkg options
<GFXDude> which I am providing
<GFXDude> My script: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/BAGELreflex/83a1d384cd57a0b553a36770fb7e96ef/raw/9cc74d91f59d3435e2425ad4558880011c7e813b/gistfile1.txt
<nacc> GFXDude: so not 'old' but 'local'
<nacc> GFXDude: but can you not use --force-confold?
<GFXDude> I can, and am
<GFXDude> it doesn't seem to be taking effect though
<GFXDude> Running on 12.04LTS
<GFXDude> prior to upgrade to 14.04
<GFXDude> I believe it may be due to executing the purge via xargs?
<nacc> GFXDude: isn't that a syntax error?
<nacc> GFXDude: Dpkg::Options::
<GFXDude> No
<GFXDude> I thought it was odd syntax as well: https://raphaelhertzog.com/2010/09/21/debian-conffile-configuration-file-managed-by-dpkg/
<nacc> GFXDude: that is not what the manpage says
<GFXDude> I've found multiple references with that syntax: http://askubuntu.com/a/104912/524472
<nacc> GFXDude: ok
<GFXDude> But, I cannot find it being used with purge
<GFXDude> always with install
<GFXDude> Though, apt-get man does only have one set of "::"
<GFXDude> maybe i'll try with one set
<nacc> GFXDude: why are you specifying both confdef and confold?
<nacc> GFXDude: that just ends up being confdef
<nacc> GFXDude: oh in case there isn't a default?
<GFXDude> Correct
<GFXDude> However, the environments this will be run on are all the same, and should have defaults. I've tried without confdef though, to no avail
<GFXDude> Here is output of script, after manually accepting "Keep local...": https://gist.githubusercontent.com/BAGELreflex/4cb9387ec9402d0299e4319f4a339fab/raw/020f1f4aff25ee5b910c953842902458682a71c4/gistfile1.txt
<GFXDude> It currently gets 3 prompts to keep local settings
<nacc> GFXDude: sorry, really don't know
<Vysty> Anyone around?
<GFXDude> never
<Vysty> Word.
<GFXDude> nacc, I believe I've got it working by adding the DEBIAN_FRONTEND to the beginning of the apt-get, instead of setting it prior
<rany> are there any disadvantages in using this https://launchpad.net/%7Eondrej/+archive/ubuntu/apache2 instead of the default packages?
<Vysty> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with Gnome and I want to make a keyboard shortcut to switch language inputs (EN and DE). I've got to the Keyboard ---> Shortcuts, and when I click on a shortcut to change, the system doesn't pick up when I press new keys for the shortcut. It just stays at "New Accelerator". Anyone know how to fix this?
<nacc> !ppa | rany
<ubottu> rany: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<rany> nacc: I know what a PPA means. Are there any downsides of using this instead of the apache2 package found in the default apt list.
<rany> I mean sources list
<MonkeyDust> rany  the repos are screened and trusted, safe sources ...
<nacc> rany: if you know what a PPA is, then you know the answer
<nacc> rany: also, "PPAs are unsupported third-party packages,  and you use them at your own risk"
<nacc> rany: so you can determine, for your personal case, ifthat is a downside or not
<tgm4883> rany: depends on if you trust ondrejor not
<GFXDude> So the answer is maybe there are disadvantages... Depending on what's been modified in the package
<MonkeyDust> especially where it says 'maintained by: nsa'   (silly joke)
<rany> ok :)
<GFXDude> Lol MonkeyDust
<nacc> GFXDude: there are disadvantages regardless of what has been modified, arguably
<nacc> GFXDude: security support from canonical for CVEs, e.g.
<nacc> GFXDude: in that the PPA has no guarantee that it is getting those updates
<GFXDude> Right, so still relying on a random third-party to upstream properly
<mr-moo> hola, is there a way to install apt-get and dpkg onto a distro that doesn't currently have it?
<mr-moo> I've been trying all morning and can't seem to get apt manager or dpkg installed.
<mr-moo> or maybe a linky to some saucey goodness?
<nacc> mr-moo: this is the ubuntu support channel, and all ubuntu have both of those, so presumably you are offtopic and should talk to your distro's support
<OerHeks> mr-moo, ask in ##linux, not an ubuntu issue really
<mr-moo> dang. ok
<mr-moo> I'm almost positive there won't be a channel as it's a custom distro
<mr-moo> Thanks for the direction
<MonkeyDust> mr-moo  why not start one yourself, attract more people
<mr-moo> I guess that's a possibility.
<mr-moo> I'm not sure I can handle the pressure of all that responsibility though
<iresf> hey everyone
<iresf> anyone here have APu to work with Android virtual device ?
<arunkumar413> hi all
<iresf> what is differ from open source driver for amd graphic and fglrx ?
<MonkeyDust> iresf  how is that ubuntu related?
<Nuentoter> question, If I have a windows program that needs to be run from that directory how do I create a quicklaunch/desktop shortcut for it with wine?
<iresf> MonkeyDust :  i have installed ubuntu 16.04   that can not install fglrx on it    and also i work with android virtual device i think without fglrx   virtual device is slow    is it true  ?
<asif> hi
<asif> anyone ??
<hippybear> everyone?
<Nuentoter> sorry man never used those
<iresf> how is performance of flgrx    ?   anyone know  ?
<asif> how to use internet from huawei mobile router on ubuntu with usb cable ??
<asif> anybody know ??
<mangycable> Hi do-release upgrade failed on an upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10. Should I do 'sudo apt-get install -f' followed by 'sudop apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to continue the upgrade?
<acicula> asif: is it an usb modem or is it an usb powered mobile accesspoint?
<flexd> uh.. I seem to have made a mistake somewhere.. audio was working fine, but I had not rebooted in a while, and now I only have a dummy output
<asif> it is a mobile hotspot router
<acicula> mangycable: http://askubuntu.com/questions/346678/how-do-i-resume-a-release-upgrade this solution looks sensible.
<asif> acicula:  its a mobile hotspot router ..
<ses1984> i'm trying to install a certificate bundle. i've put the cert in a particular path, and run update-ca-certificates, and it's half working. i can `curl` a server and pass cert verification,
<acicula> asif: so you connect to it via the wifi just like any other access point?
<ses1984> but if i try to make a request from a python script it fails cert verification
<ses1984> if i ask python what certs it's using, python -c "import ssl; print(ssl.get_default_verify_paths())"
<asif> yes .. i can connect .. but my desktop doesnot have wifi .. which is running ubuntu 16.04
<ses1984> it prints out a path that contains the certs i added, but requests still fail
<newke> hello. at work i have two monitors and freshly installed ubuntu 16.04. monitors have only dvi and vga ports available, so one monitor is connected through dvi and another is using hdmi cable with adapter to dvi. second monitor sometimes is not found by system, sometimes its found but resolution is set to 800x640 as max. ive tried many all proprietary drivers, same things happen. I came to conclusion that its adapter's fault. Did some googling, didnt found a
<newke> solution. Currently using VGA, but images are not so sharp as with digital signal. Is this a known problem? What could i try else?
<acicula> newke: could try another converter?
<flexd> actually I might have bigger issues with kernel panics or page faults
<acicula> newke: which graphics card?
<newke> nvidia 210 if i remember it correctly
<newke> y gforce 210
<acicula> ses1984: err do you have to tell it explicitly to validate the ssl chain perhaps?
<acicula> newke: that should work just fine, so driver issue isnt what i would at first. connector or cable perhaps?
<acicula> asif: im not sure i understand, your desktop does not have wifi and you want it to connect to a mobile hotspot that provides wifi?
<newke> new, not cheap cable used. might be an adapter, but have no replacement
<younder> mobile -> wifi?
<acicula> newke: could try swapping the cables between monitors to see if its not the monitor?
<newke> did that. its somehow related to cable or video card...
<newke> or might be linux
<M4800> Hi... Can someone help me with configuring my internet.... I'm using M4800 dell laptop, wired and wireless Ethernet not working
<ses1984> acicula: i am under the impression that if it's installed so `curl` can validate it, then i shouldn't have to do anything else for `python` to validate it
<acicula> newke: nvidia used to have two different drivers, don't know if that is still the case
<ses1984> aren't curl and python both using the system openssl?
<asif> acicula: i have a pocket mobile router .. which supports sim .. which create hotspot .. but it also work with usb cable .. but to do that i have to install a driver that provides with it .. unfortunately it has shipped with windows and mac driver only .. and i can use internet on windows using the usb cable
<newke> acicula, yes. i tried both. one of them breaks X server, another is working, but 800x640 resolution is set as max
<flexd> oh.. now my laptop boots directly into BIOS
<flexd> greeeat :|
<mangycable> asif, do a lsusb and see what kind of router it is
<Nikitaw99> heyo
<acicula> ses1984: actually it appears they dont on my ubuntu 16.04, at least i dont see python importing any ssl .so's where curl does
<gh> hi
<gh> :]
<acicula> ses1984: might be that the SSL python lib loads it though, didnt check that
<Guest32159> hi
<acicula> asif: ah ok, can you connect it and pastebin the output from an lsusb command?
<Nikitaw99> >_>
<Nikitaw99> hi
<Nikitaw99> reinstalling ubuntu on my ubuntu vm
<Nikitaw99> (i am a windows user)
<dallysson> alguem do Brasil? Jesus ama voce Jesus loves you
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Nikitaw99> i am wondering how to do a dualboot with windows 7 and ubuntu
<Nikitaw99> (i use a laptop btw)
<asif> i am now using it from windows > virtualbox > Ubuntu 16.10
<acicula> newke: best to stick with the one not breaking the X server then, i dont have anything else to try
<MonkeyDust> Nikitaw99  first install windows, then ubuntu ... or windows would ruin the grub
<hippybear> First hit on google http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Dual-boot-Linux-and-Windows-on-a-PC-with-W/
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Nikitaw99> MonkeyDust, windows was the first os on my laptop (came in preinstalled)
<acicula> asif: do you have a type or model number of the device in that case?
<MonkeyDust> Nikitaw99  great, then read the !dualboot !factoid
<Nikitaw99> !dualboot !factoid
<Nikitaw99> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<asif> yes
<Nikitaw99> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<Nikitaw99> ooh
<acicula> Nikitaw99: its pretty straightfoward, just make sure to backup your data and make a windows installation stick to reinstall windows just in case you run into problems
<acicula> (and an ubuntu installation stick off course ;)
<Nikitaw99> acicula, ok, thanks
<Nikitaw99> thank you too, MonkeyDust
<hippybear> some people have no class
<iresf> which one of  fglrx or open source driver for amd graphic is better ?
<iresf> for performance and speed  ?
<Nikitaw99> i wonder what should i do while my ubuntu vm is reinstalling
<iresf> please help me
<acicula> iresf: i think its also depedent on what card you have
<acicula> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Nikitaw99> (glad i have visual studio)
<Nikitaw99> ill probably make a calculator in c#
<acicula> see ubuntu in a vm is how you start, now windows runs in a vm :P
<flexd> uh.. so I uninstalled a kernel I thought I was not using, and now the laptop just boots directly into the BIOS.
<flexd> I should be able to fix this with a USB stick with ubuntu on it, right?
<acicula> flexd: are you sure its not booting into grub at all?
<flexd> I very very briefly see "Booting in insecure mode"
<flexd> and then it goes dark and I see the Dell logo and it's in the BIOS
<flexd> It was working before I uninstalled the kernel (trying to diagnose a missing audio problem)
<acicula> hmm ok. with a installation stick you should be able to rescue the system, just boot it, mount root, reinstall the kernel
<chaos_> hello peeps
<asif> acicula: it is huawei e5372
<acicula> asif: ok i'll take a look
<flexd> acicula: will try... I just need to find a usb stick first
<acicula> flexd cd's still work
<chaos_> anyone know a good Git GUI for linux
<acicula> or basically anything that hold media i think like an sdcard
<chaos_> been using GitKraken but its not free :(
<ikonia> chaos_: most git servers will have a web interface
<flexd> acicula: yeah it would if the machine had a cdrom :P
<chaos_> @ikonia yes im looking for one that i can use instead if terminal
<acicula> asif it looks like it should work, when you plug it in under network connections there should be an option for mobile broadband when you plug it in
<acicula> asif: when you tried it did it popup anything or ask to install drivers or what not?
<acicula> flexd: yeah that tends to happen these days
<asif> yes ..
<flexd> My other issue is really weird though
<asif> it shows mobile broadband
<flexd> I had working sound, then I rebooted and then I only had a dummy output
<asif> but then what shound i do ??
<acicula> usually something with the sound daemon or some program locking the sound card
<acicula> asif: select new mobile broadband connection and follow the instructions, it should ask you for some info and then it should work
<acicula> asif: http://askubuntu.com/questions/468691/usb-mobile-broadband-dongles-in-ubuntu-14-04-where-to-start
<acicula> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Nuentoter> question, If I have a windows program that needs to be run from that directory how do I create a quicklaunch/desktop shortcut for it with wine that opens it within the correct directory?
<asif> acicula: thanks, you helped me a lot :)
<asif> all i need is now is know the apn .. I will call the provider ^_^
<acicula> asif: idk if the thing has some kind of webinterface, if it does you can probably find it on there
<asif> yes, it has a ugly web interface
<acicula> Nuentoter: progams within wine have a different view of the filesystem, so you can just pass the correct location to wine as an argument i think?
<flexd> acicula: nah it's not related to that.. there is no sound card on the system suddenly
<flexd> I'll try to figure it out/explain more here once I get the system booting again
<Nuentoter> it was not installed with wine, simply copied from a HDD and then run with wine, which makes wine seem to not like the location, unless my syntax is incorrect....
<TechMonger> hello, i am trying to set up samba on ubuntu for my home network. I have installed it and i have edited to the smb.conf file
<TechMonger> i added some fields at the end of the file... path, valid user, browsable, read only, guest, and create mask
<TechMonger> i restarted the service
<TechMonger> i still cant see the workgroup with my windows computer
<M4800> Hi... I've been trying to run wired internet on my m4800 without success
<M4800> I get an IP through DHCP from my modem
<M4800> But can't access internet...
<M4800> But with other devices (Android) it's possible through wireless..
<M4800> Can someone whelp me...
<M4800> Wires and wifi both are not working...
<M4800> The
<asif3> Hello
<ioria> M4800,  can you paste   sudo lshw -c Network ?
<M4800> Lspci detects i217-lm as eth0
<ioria> M4800,    sudo lshw -c Network | nc termbin.com 9999
<flexd> acicula: so I just boot into "try ubuntu"?
<flexd> There was no rescue option with the install stick, just try, install, oem install or check disc (which I assume is check install media)
<acicula> flexd: yes
<acicula> flexd: try ubuntu just boots a live system i think
<kur1j> can someone explain what I'm doing wrong when installing my NVidia drivers? I am using 14.04 (minimal install). I ran sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<kur1j> when I run nvidia-smi I get "NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running."
<acicula> kur1j: modprobe the driver?
<acicula> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<flexd> yeah, but not sure how I can install something with apt-get onto a system that isn't running
<acicula> no thats not what i wanted
<acicula> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<acicula> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<acicula> there we go
<acicula> oh that doesnt help at all.
<acicula> flexd: you need to either select manual or just boot a live system and then chroot into your system, im just looking for some instructions to copy paste
<acicula> flexd: 16.04? because i did a recovery not that long ago because i nuked the kernel
<flexd> yeah should be 16.04
<flexd> xenial?
<flexd> I can just mount it maybe and then chroot?
<flexd> also fun times: I have disk encryption enabled
<acicula> flexd: basically, you mount / then proc, sys, dev, and then chroot into your /
<acicula> flexd: luks or something else?
<flexd> the default one I could enable during install
<acicula> you'll have to setup a mapping then first
<acicula> flexd: i have no idea what the default is :/
<flexd> luks I think? sounds familiar
<acicula> might just be ecryptfs
<acicula> that you can just ignore
<acicula> luks is whole disk encryption
<acicula> sortof anyway
<flexd> I need to input a password on every boot for it to decrypt
<acicula> flexd: its luks then. https://alvinabad.wordpress.com/2012/09/22/how-to-recover-a-luks-encrypted-disk/
<acicula> flexd: that takes you through the steps to get it mounted
<flexd> nice! I will try it out
<TechMonger> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<acicula> mainthing is to say cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/to/luks/device picksomename
<TechMonger> i followed this and i still can not see my samba server with my windows machine
<acicula> then you can mount /dev/mapper/picksomename
<kur1j> got disconnected
<acicula> TechMonger: smbclient -L localhost from the smb machine is able to connect?
<kur1j> modprobe didn't end up doing anything (not sure if that was sent)
<acicula> kur1j: you have to specify the driver that you installed
<kur1j> i did
<kur1j> sudo modprobe nvidia-375
<acicula> oh, then if it didnt say anything it worked
<kur1j> but nvidia-smi still doesn't
<acicula> dmesg /var/log/syslog and /var/log/X log might have some more info for you?
<ingive> Hi, I am trying to debug system freeze, how can I log properly so that I can try and troubleshoot after I hard reset computer? Thinking having an approximate timestamp.
<flexd> acicula: got it mounted :D!
<kur1j> acicula: no X, but everything else doesn't have anything in it saying its erroring
<acicula> kur1j: does the driver that came with ubuntu work?
<kur1j> there wasn't one, I'm not using X windows or anything.
<kur1j> this is a minimal install
<flexd> acicula: do you happen to know which kernel version is the normal for xenial? I think I was on 4.4.0-53
<flexd> not sure if I should just grab 4.8.0-30
<kur1j> running sudo nvidia-smi I get "Unable to determine the device handle for GPU 0000:00:05.0: Unknown Error"
<tgm4883> Upon uninstall, should packages be removing their unchanged files from /etc ?
<acicula> flexd: err, that should work, also make sure you have the generic metapackage installed ie linux-image or something similar
<tyress> UBUNTU IS FUNDED BY SAUDI TERROR SPONSORS AND PLANS TO DOMINATE CYBERSPACE AND STEAL EVERYONE'S PORN COLLECTION AND REPLACE IT WITH SHITTY ARAB MUSIC.
<TechMonger> acicula, yes, i believe so
<acicula> kur1j: understood but you added a custom ppa, isnt it in the normal distribution that may work?
<flexd> acicula: hm yeah... apt is failing because there is no /proc and such
<acicula> TechMonger: then try it aggain on a remote machine but use the correct host ip, see if you can connect then
<flexd> though that should just be in the same folder.. it's not running anything, so maybe that is the issue
<acicula> flexd: before you chroot mount proc sys and dev
<kur1j> acicula: I don't know how many I've ran into this and it always seems to vary each time I stumble into a solution (6months + apart) this time it seems nothing is working
<ioria> TechMonger, that guide was for 12.04...
<acicula> ie mount -o bind /proc /path/to.root/proc
<TechMonger> acicula, you lost me
<flexd> acicula: got it, just did >(
<flexd> :)*
<kur1j> im amazed that this isn't more functional
<TechMonger> ioria, is there a newer version? i also have been using this
<flexd> seemed to work.. I will try rebooting
<TechMonger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<kur1j> ive installed directly from NVidia
<kur1j> same thing
<ioria> TechMonger, are you using 12.04 ?
<TechMonger> ioria, no
<acicula> kur1j: why dont you try the default package provided with the ubuntu version that you have installed?
<ioria> TechMonger, so... cat /etc/issue ?
<TechMonger> im using ubuntu16
<ioria> TechMonger, then , why are you using a 12.04 guide ?
<TechMonger> thats the one i found
<ioria> TechMonger, https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/samba-server-ubuntu-16-04/
<flexd> acicula: bah, that still just boots into the BIOS.. odd
<flexd> I wonder if /boot was in a separate partition, though I can't imagine so
<flexd> Is that the default?
<acicula> flexd: could be, worth a look
<acicula> flexd: make sure grub-update is run also when updating
<TechMonger> ioria, thx
<ioria> TechMonger, yourewelcom
<acicula> or update-grub, i forgot what it was called
<dStruct> can someone please explain to me why Gedit is constantly opening on the wrong workspace?  It seems to be ignoring the options to Always on Visible Workspace, etc?
<flexd> acicula: right.. looking in /boot, it seems to have the right files
<flexd> abi-xxxx, config-xxxx, initrd.img-xxxx, System.map-xxxx vmlinuz-xxxx where xxxx=4.4.0-53-generic
<flexd> but there is no /boot/grub
<acicula> flexd: yeah those files are there because you installed them
<acicula> can you look in /etc/fstab and see if there is a /boot entry
<flexd> yeah I know, I meant that they are not missing, so it should have a kernel
<flexd> had I screwed up before rebooting, they would not have been there
<flexd> I wonder if UEFI/SecureBoot has anything to do with this
<flexd> It does say "Booting in insecure mode" before it restarts
<flexd> however it would be odd if that suddenly affects something, since it was working before I removed the kernel :/
<acicula> that just means it will boot unsigned kernels i think
<flexd> right
<flexd> running update-grub complains about not being able to create /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new (directory does not exist)
<flexd> aha
<flexd> there is a separate /boot :)
<flexd> just let me mount this and it will be good
<axisys> how do I extend this /boot partition? http://picpaste.com/pics/partitions-j2Tixte5.1481049709.png .. short from backing up and rebuild
<tgm4883> Upon uninstall, should packages be removing their unchanged files from /etc ?
<ioria> tgm4883, you mean the config files ?
<tgm4883> ioria: yea
<tgm4883> well, specifically, an apparmor profile
<ioria> tgm4883,  purge does that, not remove i think
<ioria> tgm4883,  oh... i see
<tgm4883> ioria: so I think removing webbrowser-app causes boot to fail because it leaves the profile in there
<ioria> tgm4883,  maybe
<tgm4883> ioria: well it did for me :)
<ioria> tgm4883,  purge and see .... you may need to explre also .config
<tgm4883> Not sure if this would be considered a webbrowser-app bug or an apparmor bug
<flexd> oh come on!
<flexd> so I get into grub now
<flexd> and I can select ubuntu, and I get to the screen where I would normally type in the password for the LUKS decrypt
<flexd> and the keyboard works in grub, so I can select things
<acetalwas> What does the "-e" in this bash script mean? http://paste.ofcode.org/JSACGkFFwUaXw6cSppyRU7
<ioria> tgm4883, sure a bug :þ
<acetalwas> Is it an error?
<flexd> but now I can't enter the password.. no keystrokes are registered
<flexd> acetalwas: bash -e returns true if a file or folder exists
<flexd> not an error
<acicula> flexd: mount /boot and try again, you have to reinstall the kernel image also
<acicula> or move the files to the proper location under the mounted /boot
<flexd> yeah I reinstalled it
<acicula> ah it boots, was still catching up
<flexd> It boots and should be fine, but stops at the password input where I can't enter the password :p
<flexd> strangest problem ever
<acicula> that i dont know
<Southern_Gentlem> encrypted FS?
<flexd> yes
<flexd> also, if i ctrl-alt-f1 I can see my password
<flexd> its like my input is not getting to the right terminal
<flexd> oh, maybe it's just broken after the decrypt?
<acetalwas> flexd: Thanks
<Pici> flexd: are you logging into a terminal session>
<Pici> ?
<acetalwas> But is the script wrong?
<acetalwas> I'm getting an error.
<flexd> Pici: no
<Pici> flexd: what happens if you type your password and press enter?
<flexd> acetalwas: what error? (also ##bash are great at bash scripting, I am not)
<flexd> Pici: nothing happens at all
<Pici> even if *'s don't show up
<acetalwas> Okay, thanks
<flexd> Right... I managed to boot into recovery from grub now
<flexd> should make things a bit easier
<knittel> hello all
<knittel> good evening
<flexd> knittel: hello
<knittel> i still have a question
<knittel> hello flexd
<knittel> i can say i start to have the hang of ubuntu
<knittel> only i have 50 unattended updates
<knittel> and i can not get them back anymore
<knittel> someone can help me out?
<Halfcreative1> what do you need help with
<knittel> it gives in the terminal always : no access
<knittel> let me explain
<knittel> a week ago i installed ubuntu and upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04
<Halfcreative1> ok
<knittel> then i get the question to update something
<knittel> in multiple choice so to say
<knittel> so i guess i given a wrong answer
<knittel> now i have always in the terminal 50 unattended upgrades/updates
<knittel> not sure
<knittel> what to do about it?
<knittel> everything seems to work fine, but its simply for knowledge
<Halfcreative1> ok, to start what are you inputting into your terminal
<knittel> apt-get updates
<knittel> command
<knittel> N: « 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist » dans le répertoire « /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ » a été ignoré car il utilise une extension non valable
<knittel> answer
<knittel> i know i need to put :sudo
<knittel> but still almost the same answer
<Halfcreative1> try sudo apt-get update
<Halfcreative1> no s
<Pici> knittel: can you put LANG=C sudo apt-get update      and then provide that line again
<knittel> i have to wait now, its running
<Halfcreative1> On another note, what IRC client are you using? I don't really like pidgin
<Pici> Halfcreative1: hexchat is a popular graphical client.
<knittel> it changed already, it has done a lot :)
<Halfcreative1> Is it available through the default ubuntu repositries
<knittel> let me see, what is it now
<Pici> Halfcreative1: of course
<knittel> AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.
<knittel> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<knittel> N: « 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist » dans le répertoire « /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ » a été ignoré car il utilise une extension non valable
<knittel> W: The repository 'cdrom://Ubuntu 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Release i386 (20151021) wily Release' does not have a Release file.
<knittel> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<flexd> woohoo! It boots!
<knittel> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<flexd> Pici: acicula :D
<flexd> apparently there is some kind of bug in plymouth that makes it fail at capturing keyboard input... not sure why I would get hit by it now, but adding nosplash to grub so I have to enter the password in console makes it work
<knittel> am i out of chat?
<flexd> knittel: NoImNotNineVolt
<flexd> no*
<Pici> knittel: you're here, please use a pastebin
<flexd> NoImNotNineVolt: sorry
<knittel> tx
<knittel> i'm to new, what is a pastebin?
<MonkeyDust> knittel  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<knittel> tx
<TikityTik> How can I get my custom shortcut to launch a command to the user's directory?
<TikityTik> I tried doing ~/myscript.sh, but it doesn't launch, only when I do, /home/theuser/myscript.sh
<knittel> and then?
<knittel> its pasted in there
<MonkeyDust> knittel  add your name on top, click paste... then copy paste the new url here
<knittel> i see
<kur1j> acicula: unfortunately can't use the drivers with Ubuntu because this is a GTX 1080
<flexd> acicula: installed linux-image-generic and it now works on boot again too :)
<flexd> and audio works
<flexd> or well, in theory...
<tgm4883> kur1j: you can't use the drivers in ubuntu because it's a GTX 1080?
<knittel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23589918/
<knittel> in this way?
<kur1j> tgm4883: the ones that come with it
<kur1j> tgm4883: I'm trying to install drivers from the PPA but they didn't work.
<MonkeyDust> knittel  15.10 is long dead
<Halfcreative> Earier knittel mentioned that he upgraded but the terminal shows otherwise
<tgm4883> kur1j: TBF, it sounds like the ones from nvidia aren't working either
<kur1j> i've tried both, and neither do it seems
<knittel> my system says that i have installed ubuntu 16.04 lts
<knittel> not 16.04.1!
<MonkeyDust> knittel  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<knittel> i knw the different
<knittel> ??
<knittel> "howto"?
<knittel> how to command that?
<Halfcreative> hey all
<tgm4883> kur1j: what version?
<knittel> wb creative
<tgm4883> knittel: what's the output of 'cat /etc/issue | nc termbin.com 9999'
<MonkeyDust> knittel  in a terminal, type   cat /etc/issue       then hit enter
<kur1j> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-375.20.run
<knittel> tx will do
<tgm4883> kur1j: Sorry, what ubuntu version?
<kur1j> tgm4883: 14.04
<knittel> cat /etc/issue
<knittel> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<knittel> thats the output
<knittel> its even with 1 didnt know :)
<MonkeyDust> knittel  ok, what was your initial issue, why are you here
<user401> hi..how do i stop my usb0 interface from being renamed to enx*
<knittel> about 50 unattended updates
<knittel> read the paste bin
<knittel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23589918/
<knittel> tat is why i'm here
<tgm4883> knittel: well the error that you posted is because it's looking for the CD. You can comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonkeyDust> knittel  yes, the 15.10 updates cannot complete, remove the 15.10 sources from your list
<knittel> if i understand well they are only for 15.10 (wiley werewolf and 16XX doesnt need them?
<user401> hi..how do i stop my usb0 interface from being renamed to enx* in ubuntu 15.10
<tgm4883> knittel: correct
<Bashing-om> user401: Why and how explained here : https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ .
<MonkeyDust> knittel  true, get rid of all things 15.10
<user401> Bashing-om: thanx
<knittel> ok, tx and how to rm the sources 15.10?
<Bashing-om> user401: NP . :)
<knittel> i apologize i ask a lot, but i'm really in the beginning
<knittel> been always windows user
<tgm4883> knittel: You need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the lines for the CD
<TikityTik> For keyboard shortcuts, how do I launch something from the $HOME directory? $HOME and ~ isn't working, and I have to use absolute paths like /home/usr/script.sh
<Kristian> what chanel should i go pour 16.06
<MonkeyDust> knittel  in a terminal, type    sudo -e /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonkeyDust> Kristian  you mean 16.04, here is fine
<Kristian> Error mounting /dev/sr1 at /media/christian/LGE Mobile: Command-line `mount -t "iso9660" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500" "/dev/sr1" "/media/christian/LGE Mobile"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/sr1 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: /dev/sr1 is already mounted or /media/christian/LGE Mobile busy
<Kristian> i want to read my mobile
<knittel> done, i read some about cd rom ww and so on...
<Halfcreative> Thanks for the hexchat recommendation, this feels a lot better than pidgin
<knittel> i need to "take of " the upperline?
<knittel> simply delete that one and close the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> knittel  what line is that
<Bashing-om> knittel: Best to "comment out" the CD reference line /
<knittel> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Release i386 (20151021)]/ wily main r$
<MonkeyDust> knittel  yes, put a # in thre beginning of that line
<Kristian> impossible d'ouvrir le périphérique MTP « [usb:001,014] »
<knittel> then enter?
<knittel> to be sure :)
<knittel> sorry guys & girls what is comment out...
<Bashing-om> knittel: No, all that is needed is the '#' character at the start of the line . Then the system will not parse that line . Once all edits are competed, then remember to save the file .
<knittel> i've done the #
<knittel> ok, tx
<flexd> I guess it worked since he or she left..
<zzero1> I would like to install ubuntu on an encrypted / without a seperate boot
<zzero1> can anyone point me in the right direction ?
<Bashing-om> zzero1: ^ that is a default install . If only ubuntu is to be installed to that hard drive is as simple as choosing " erase disk and install ubuntu ' . Answer a few set up questions and done .
<tarkus> Hi guys! I need to deploy a few low traffic Node.js apps on a DO 1GB RAM, 1 CPU server... is it better to deploy them directly or use Docker containers?
<zzero1> I don't want the default install
<zzero1> I want to put the kernel in a separate hard drive as .efi
<Bashing-om> zzero1: Then you need to explain to us what it is that you want that is different than standard .
<zzero1> well I want an efi install
<flexd> tarkus: that is entirely up to you.. do you already have docker containers and you know how to use docker?
<zzero1> I want root on an encrypted root with encrypted boot, efi partition would contain the appropriate kernel and initrd images in an other hard drives
<Bashing-om> zzero1: "separate hard drive as .efi" ; Boot the kiveUSB ( installer ) in EFI mode and the installer again will do it's thing ,, installing as EFI with standard defaults .
<n1ghtmar3> hi people
<Bashing-om> zzero1: live(USB) *
<zzero1> well I don't want  to have a efi partition on the same drive
<zzero1> the /boot would be on the encrypted root
<gluque> hi hi
<MonkeyDust> zzero1  i guess you better put a full description of what you (don't) want on a forum
<Bashing-om> zzero1: exit stage left , for me as .. I know nothing about encryption .
<isaac1> ayuda
<isaac1> alguien sabe como solucionar un problema en el arranque
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kpike250> Im trying to get sftp chroot users working with pam-mysql ... Without using a chroot env they work fine, as soon as I do the user can login but then the prompt hangs when executing a command. The message I see in syslog is "sshd[21811]: debug1: PAM: establishing credentials" ... do I need to copy things into the jail like the pam config files?
<flexd> Right.. so system back online.. but no sound
<flexd> also, when I plugged in some headphones to the system, pavucontrol (or rather pulseaudio) does not seem to detect that at all, it still says Headphones (unplugged)
<howarth> I have a system that during the removal of cups to clear a printing issue became unbootable
<howarth> It is stuck at the Ubuntu splash screen with the progress back actively move
<tgm4883> howarth: hit escape
<howarth> what I am actually just trying to do is to get to the grub boot loader
<howarth> so that I can do a stage 3 boot from the terminal to fix the missing packages
<tgm4883> howarth: well that happens before you get to that splash screen
<tgm4883> howarth: but removing cups shouldn't break it, so hitting escape should at least tell you what it's waiting on
<howarth> this is starting from a rEFind booter
<howarth> I read on line that I should hold the left shift key down during the boot
<howarth> to get to grub
<howarth> I got to work just once but can't seem to repeat the trick
<tgm4883> howarth: well usually yea, not sure with rEFind. I just say no to Mac
<howarth> this is pretty much a test system to learn abour migrating from Fedora to Ubuntu
<howarth> I tried booting under the live 16.10 usb
<tgm4883> howarth: sorry I couldn't be more help, I was just wondering what was causing the boot to hang
<howarth> but I have a sde1 which is fat
<howarth> and sde2 which is ext2 and seems to have grub on it
<howarth> and a sde3 which is marked as llvm2
<howarth> which I can't puzzle out how to mount at /mnt
<howarth> I was hoping to chroot from the Live USB boot
<Crystrax> i need some help to understand this   i got a hp pavillion 15-ab188ca    in recovery mode wi-fi and bluetooth work    but when i am on normal start bluetooth see it wi-fi to  but cant connect
<howarth> I've not really used lvm much before
<howarth> II thought it was just a virtual filesytem that was actually formatted as ext4
<howarth> however 'mount -t ext4 /dev/sde3 /mnt' doesn't work
<howarth> actually the installation partitions are those of thestock 16.10 installer
<tgm4883> howarth: don't use enter as punctuation
<ioria> Crystrax, probably some conflicting modules interfere ....
<Crystrax> i have stop using the hp driver   making many update will try  reboot and make some change il be back after restart      GOOd thing i still have a usb ethernet stick
<Crystrax> and is there a other command  that auto-remove to clean old package and repair
<nedbat> These lines are part of a vagrant packer script to build ubuntu boxes: I suspect that the randomly leave something locked so that the next "apt install" blocks forever: https://github.com/boxcutter/ubuntu/blob/master/script/update.sh#L20-L23  What might that lock be?
<howarth> okay, I hit escape and managed to get into grub but it shot me to the grub prompt
<howarth> how to I get back to the menu with the kernels?
<msi> no EW-7811DAC - wifi usb
<ioria> Crystrax, auto-remove removes pkgs no longer required
<howarth> what is the grub command on the grub prompt for that?
<ioria> Crystrax, what you mean with 'rpair' ?
<ioria> *repair
<howarth> I hit the escape key and for a moment it displays the grub boot screen with the two kernels options
<howarth> when I was knocked down to a grub> prompt
<howarth> with the text
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there !
<CaptainQuirk> I'm having loads of trouble with a new 16.04 install
<CaptainQuirk> I'm getting weird certificate errors when using firefox and chrome
<howarth> Minimal bash like editing is supported. For the first word TAB lists the possible command completions  Anywhere else tab lists the possible device or file completions
<howarth> I am trying to exit the grub prompt to get back to the menu
<CaptainQuirk> I cannot use git to clone a repository
<CaptainQuirk> internet connection itself is quite slow
<jejones_> Are any packages marked "hold" by default? I copied and pasted a line from a page on how to install R Studio that was actually two "sudo apt-mark hold" commands run together including a "$" prompt before the second, and it appears to have marked every single package as to be held.
<kur1j> tgm4883: I found an error in dmesg [   29.535583] nvidia 0000:00:05.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X [   29.577727] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x23:0x56:458) [   29.577807] NVRM: rm_init_adapter failed for device bearing minor number 0
<yenclgj5nlw> Hi all. Is it possible to get latest packages in (k)ubuntu? The packages in universe are too old, should I add debian sid into sources.list?
<MonkeyDust> !lastest | yenclgj5nlw don't mix distro's
<MonkeyDust> !latest | yenclgj5nlw don't mix distro's
<ubottu> yenclgj5nlw don't mix distro's: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<yenclgj5nlw> I have backports enabled by default
<yenclgj5nlw> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<howarth> it is weird that if I exit at the grub> prompt it takes back to the rEFind boot menu
<Crystrax> hahahah   so how i make the   fn f12   shorcut
<howarth> ah
<howarth> interesting
<Crystrax> not the same on ubuntu  my wi-fi bluetooth are in plane mode
<howarth> it isn't well document by you apparently can pass addiotnal arguments from rEFind
<yenclgj5nlw> why shouldn't I mix distros?
<howarth> I use added '3' and it to me to the grub menu
<CaptainQuirk> how can I find if I need some proprietary drivers ?
<ioria> CaptainQuirk, Additional Drivers ( but it does not mean that 'you need them')
<wedgie> yenclgj5nlw: becaues debian is not ubuntu, so packages made for one may not work right on another
<CaptainQuirk> I get some weird things in dmesg
<Bashing-om> yenclgj5nlw: A good read on why NOT : https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian .
<yenclgj5nlw> Bashing-om:  thank you
<Bashing-om> yenclgj5nlw: :) all a process of learning .
<CaptainQuirk> how can I install intel graphics driver on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Crystrax> me as a padawan i go in additional driver in update
<CaptainQuirk> Crystrax, nothing in ghere
<CaptainQuirk> Well, I get one entry
<CaptainQuirk> it seems to be already installed
<Crystrax> think have to be selected to by use
<CaptainQuirk> it is selected
<Bashing-om> CaptainQuirk: Generally the Intel provded driver in the kernel is what you want to use . What chip set and release ? As there used to be problems with Skylake GPUs require non-free firmware blobs for full functionality.
<Crystrax> be back gonna restart againt
<CaptainQuirk> Bashing-om, I actually don't know where to find which chip and release
<howarth> okay making progress with the reinstallion of cups which dragged in must of the stuff that was deinstalled
<howarth> does ubuntu have the equivalent to Fedora's package groups?
<howarth> to that a virtual package would reinstall the destop
<howarth> desktop
<ioria> CaptainQuirk, lspci -k | grep VGA -A 3
<CaptainQuirk> ioria, Bashing-om, I get a line with Kernel modules: i915_bpo
<yenclgj5nlw> is it possible to downgrade xorg to get fglrx on 16.10?
<ioria> CaptainQuirk, maybe you can pste it ?
<howarth> okay
<ioria> CaptainQuirk,  i bet SkyLake, btw
<howarth> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop looks hopeful
<ioria> CaptainQuirk,  _bpo i think is backported
<Bashing-om> yenclgj5nlw: no .. is the short answer . IF ya gottsa have FGLRX then release 14.04.(1) has the supported X-server .
<CaptainQuirk> http://pastebin.com/0aarGtGb
<Bashing-om> CaptainQuirk: pastenin ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' to see what the chip set is .
<CaptainQuirk> is a pastebin link not satisfactory ?
<kur1j> Where would I start debugging an issue like this? https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/957757/gtx-1080-amp-kvm-pci-passthrough-to-guest/?offset=2#5033118
<Bashing-om> CaptainQuirk: "Yeah works . Now where did you get the driver " As " Regarding i915 vs i915_bpo, I think "bpo" stands for "backported". It contains some fixes found in newer versions of i915 that get backported to ubuntu kernel to fix known issues/add new hardware support." .
<CaptainQuirk> The driver must have been installed automatically
<Bashing-om> CaptainQuirk: Well yeah, I can accept that .. and on that basis I would think ya doing the best you can do with that chipset .
<kur1j> Damn! I think I'm running into a driver bug for this GTX 1080
<kur1j> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/957757/gtx-1080-amp-kvm-pci-passthrough-to-guest/?offset=2#5033118 same...exact...issue
<energizer> I have a book scan pdf. Can I add pdf metadata table of contents to it?
<Xaseron> how can i enable ensurepip for pypy?
<Pici> Xaseron: I think you're looking for #python, not #ubuntu
<Xaseron> ensurepip is disabled in Debian/Ubuntu for the system python.
<Xaseron> the lts upgrade broke my pypy pip setup :-/
<MonkeyDust> Xaseron  type   /j #python
<mankeletor> hey
<mankeletor> how can i mount a second ext4 partition for user?
<ruby32_> is there a filemanager like PCManFM that shows a nested directory structure, but with files also? (like in the command-line tree command)
<Elion> Hi, I have some trouble with my wifi card, when I start a big download on my lan, it starts at 30M/s and after a few MB it stop downloading and I loose all network capabilities (ping, http, ...) until I disable and enable the wifi again. Here is a gist with more infos : https://gist.github.com/Nox-404/7645b3b7d6eadac64862fccf14551f31
<maedox> Ubuntu 16.10; is there some magic in Unity to select icon and exec for an application on the launcher? I have a pycharm.desktop that has worked flawlessly, but in a new version of the app the launcher isn't recognized as belonging to the launched app. It lauches PyCharm, but then adds a new icon to the launcher row.
<MonkeyDust> maedox  is there a 'icon= ' line?
<maedox> MonkeyDust: yes. https://paste.ubuntu.com/23590609/
<maedox> MonkeyDust: the weird thing is that the title for the launcher that was auto-created by Ubuntu is named after one of the projects opened in PyCharm. Even if the app is closed the title remains. Which leads me to believe there is some cache somewhere, but I'm not sure where to look.
<Bashing-om> maedox: MonkeyDust We do not want this space " Exec=env XMODIFIERS= /home/paal " before /home do we ?
<MonkeyDust> maedox  maybe the icon line needs the full path
<blackflow> maedox: this is mine: https://dpaste.de/XXQv
<MonkeyDust> Bashing-om  yes, i noticed the space too
<ohemdevin> What's a program that you install immediately on a fresh Ubuntu/Debian install? I can't seem to live without Redshift, heh.
<ruby32_> xclip, arandr, wmctrl-switch-by-application
<blackflow> ohemdevin: vim :)
<maedox> the space is there to set XMODIFIERS to nothing. It works though. It launches correctly, it just adds another icon and makes that the active one for the app.
<ruby32_> synapse
<ericx2x> hey is there a tool like autohotkey that is for ubuntu?
<ohemdevin> Yep, I've got vim installed as soon as I got Xubuntu on this computer.
<maedox> MonkeyDust: Bashing-om blackflow it has worked before though, so I wonder what changed. I tried the previous pycharm without change. I'll try removing the env stuff from exec...
<ericx2x> anyone know how i can automate pressing keyboard buttons and delays for ubuntu?
<ruby32_> ohemdevin: also, shutter for screenshots
<maedox> ericx2x: xdotool
<ericx2x> alright cool, that is what i figured but i failed to find good documentation online. I'll give it another look
<Elion> Hi, how can I troubleshoot my wifi card, downloads drop at 0b/s after a few sec and I loose all network capabilities for a few minutes : https://gist.github.com/Nox-404/7645b3b7d6eadac64862fccf14551f31
<maedox> oh my bleeping bleep! I found the "cache". A .desktop with X-UnityGenerated=true in it. The bastards! I get that they are trying to be helpful, but still. It exec's the whole long ugly java command instead of the pycharm.sh script. That's why my searching failed. Meh.
<Bashing-om> maedox: Good sluething !
<MTecknology> Is there such thing as a backport of jabberd2 2.4.0 for ubuntu 12.04? I'm asking because, uhm... for a friend?..
<Bashing-om> !info jabberd2
<ubottu> jabberd2 (source: jabberd2): Jabber instant messenger server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0-1 (yakkety), package size 395 kB, installed size 1963 kB
<tekeli-li> I just opened a brand new USB flash memory stick. I want to test it for bad blocks and verify its reliability. How may I do so without wearing it out?
<Bashing-om> MTecknology: Do not se that there is : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jabberd2&searchon=names&suite=precise-backports&section=all >> Sorry, your search gave no results .
<MTecknology> Bashing-om: I was aware it wasn't an available backport... was just hoping someone in here might know something beyond. :(
<jacekplacek> ppa by ondrej, php 5.6, the current package is 5.6.28-1+deb.sury.org~trusty+1, how can I get previous versions like 5.6.23-2+deb.sury.org~trusty+1 ?
<Bashing-om> MTecknology: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jabberd2 says might be possible when the zesty HWE is available in precise ??
<jacekplacek> I read here that I should keep my own repo for php packages versioning purposes - http://serverfault.com/questions/677850/ubuntu-14-04-ppa-previous-minor-version-of-php-5-6
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: A default run of badblocks will write to every block of the drive exactly once, and that is the minimum for determining that all of the blocks are good. Another option though is to use a filesystem like btrfs that stores checksums of data, which will ensure that you will never read corrupt data (if the drive changes some bits in a file you will get a read error at the filesystem level).
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, Will badblocks destroy the existing fileysystem? Thank you for informing me about brtfs.
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: Yes it will.
<tekeli-li> hmm
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: You're welcome. You should know if you don't already that btrfs is still a pretty new filesystem, so that may count against it if your goal is reliability.
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, Can fsck verify the existing filesystem non-destructively? If so, would that be more or less effective than badblocks?
<tekeli-li> Here's the partition table of the device: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23590776/
<adamg> so i seem to have run out of space on /boot, but apt-get autoremove doesn't want to get rid of old kernel versions
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: Are you familiar with the difference between data and metada? What is your end goal here? What are you going to use the USB drive for?
<adamg> it's only 230-something mb. So now i'm precariously nuking the initrds of old versions... including the one that's currently running. This is sure to end well.
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, I think metadata is "data about data", or in this case pointers to units of data on the disk. The filesystem contains metadata about files which contain actual data.
<tekeli-li> I guess
<Jordan_U> adamg: I would strongly recommend having a LiveUSB available. I would also recommend (but not as strongly) that you eliminate your separate /boot/ and just allow it to be part of your root filesystem.
<adamg> i'm using FDE, i'm not sure if that's why i have a separate boot
<adamg> in any case, after the rm, and an apt-get install -f, then autoremove picked up the old ones and I'm back to happy land. I think.
<adamg> as long as the new kernel boots :)
<adamg> (16.04, originally 14.04, dist-upgraded a few months ago)
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, My end goal is to fill the disk with family photos and personal files which will be accessed from Windows and Mac computers.
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: Correct. A successful fsck run will tell you that the blocks containing the metadata for the files on a given filesystem are probably good. It will tell you nothing about the data blocks, or the free space, or about blocks that are outside that partition.
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U,  Before that, I want some assurance that the disk is not defective right out of the box, and that it will store the data reliably.
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: Will you only have one round of photos? One thing you could do is make checksums of all of the images, copy the images to the drive, then eject the drive and re-insert it (to be sure you're not just reading from cache) and re-check the checksums. Then you can copy the files to 10 other machines and maybe even bring it back to your machine and verify the checksums one last time and be pretty
<Jordan_U> sure that all of the data was read properly the other 10 times as well (or you'll know that the drive went bad at some point, and you'll have a good guess as to which files are not properly copied to the other machines).
<kur1j> anyone have an idea on how I can debug this error from my NVidia drivers?
<kur1j> https://paste.linux.community/view/2e2120f8
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, I have about 25 billion bytes (25 GB) of photos and personal files accumulated from multiple machines across years of usage.
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: Other options are to use badblocks on the entire drive then re-make the partition / filesystem or to just trust that the USB drive is probably good. If using badblocks once on the drive makes the drive meaningfully less reliable then it wasn't very good to start with. It could very well make a cheap drive perform less well (compared to a drive that has never been "filled") especially if the
<Jordan_U> drive doesn't support TRIM (which most thumb drives don't).
<MTecknology> Bashing-om: I'm confused, where does it say the jabberd2 backport requires something else being backported?
<_28Kb> hi, i have problem with NVIDIA drivers on new 16.04 install. Is it possible that there are no drivers for my old GeForce 7300 LE GPU? can anyone help?
<ohemdevin> The legacy Nvidia drivers aren't supported?
<ohemdevin> Have you checked "Additional Drivers" yet?
<CaptainQuirk> Hey guys ! When I set a keyboard shortcut for, say, move from one workspace to another, where is it saved ?
<_28Kb> it seems
<_28Kb> additional drivers stuck in login loop
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, If I must remake the partition table and filesystem, which format and filesystem is well suited for use on both Windows and Mac computers? What can I do about the "trim" problem?
<ohemdevin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-304
<ohemdevin> I have this driver installed on my computer right now.
<ohemdevin> I also have an older GPU than you, if the model number is anything to go by.
<ohemdevin> Maybe you have the 'restricted' repo disabled?
<ohemdevin> GPU: GeForce 6150 LE
<_28Kb> no
<_28Kb> system offers me drivers, but they are not working
<_28Kb> 304 package
<_28Kb> and 173 is no longer supported
<Rochvellon> _28Kb: 304 should be good for you
<_28Kb> i tried many ways
<ohemdevin> Maybe you'll be able to install the 304 driver via the command line?
<_28Kb> i did that
<_28Kb> 304 is current
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: Not much that you can really do about the drive slowing down after being filled up, and if it's a drive that will do that from badblocks then it will also do so with normal copying of files onto the drive eventually.
<_28Kb> i even installed 304 from nvidia site
<_28Kb> blacklisted nouveau
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: What size is the drive? Will any of the files be larger than 4 GiB?
<_28Kb> did things that i dont even understand... and nothing :)
<_28Kb> now i have fresh os install
<_28Kb> and i want drivers
<Elion> Hi, how can I troubleshoot my wifi card, downloads drop at 0b/s after a few sec and I loose all network capabilities for a few minutes. Some infos : https://gist.github.com/Nox-404/7645b3b7d6eadac64862fccf14551f31
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, As shown in the partition table linked above, the disk is approximately 32.1 GB.  I don't think any files are more than 4 GiB. Would a file copy operation fail for files over 4 GiB?
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: It would if you decided to go with Fat32 for the filesystem, which is the best in terms of compatability.
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, As long as an informative error message is given upon failure of the file copy operation, I will be capable of deciding how to proceed from there.
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: You'll definitely get an error message, though I don't remember what is is (in nautilus or when using a cli tool like cp or rsync) but I'm guessing it will be pretty clear, espcecially since you are now aware of the problem.
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, The manpage says `-n     Use non-destructive read-write mode.` Will that be good?
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, I mean to ask if I should type `badblocks -n /dev/sdc`. The manpage seems to imply that the test is read-only unless other options are given at the command line.
<kossae> Trying to debug an ath9k driver wireless card. I've tried most all of the fixes I could find, but it appears that on wake from suspending it is never able to send or receive traffic from my home wifi. A neighbor's open xfinity hotspot works just fine, and I've even played around with different channels on the router with no luck. Ethernet connection works fine anywhere. Here's some info https://gist.github.com/mattdavenport/3c14ef10adb4ff33b264e836de1ff778
<Bashing-om> MTecknology: Sorry for the delay . dinner . In the link is the top item : The Zesty Zapus (active development) >> 2.4.0-2 . I would expect in precise IF HardWare Enablement is active .. that shortly after the relese of zesty that this version  "might" be available on precise .
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: I would be very surprised if the read only test failed, but you can try it. I think you're probably overthinking this though :)
<MTecknology> Bashing-om: but this package is in universe and doesn't get backported
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, Not sure how I might be "overthinking", but I'll gladly read any information you wish to share.  :)'
<Bashing-om> MTecknology: Ouch ! so true .. universe I do tend to agree, is not backported . Sorry for getting the hopes up .
<MTecknology> agree?
<Bashing-om> MTecknology: " this package is in universe and doesn't get backported " is what I also think .
<MTecknology> ah, I was confused because it's just fact; universe isn't backported
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: Well, most people would just copy their files to a new flash drive, copy from there to their other machines, and just assume everything worked correctly. I would probably do that, then follow up with rsync on all machines afterward to check that there was no corruption. If you want to just have a reasonably good idea that the drive is good, beyond what you get from the general expectation that
<Jordan_U> a new product works, then run destructive badblocks and if the performance of the drive afterward is bad then return the drive.
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, The generally poor reliability I've experienced with flash memory devices has given me reason to question whether a "new product works".
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, As I understand the badblocks manpage, `badblocks` without options is read-only testing. One must supply either the `-w` or `-n` options to do write testing. Is that correct?
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: Understood, and I do agree that this is one area where what "most people would do" is not really a good idea for important files. But for example rather than worrying about wearing out or slowing down the drive by testing it, you should just test it and return the drive if either problem happens.
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, Very well. Shall I test the drive with `badblocks -n /dev/sdc`, `badblocks -w /dev/sdc` followed by remaking the partition table and filesystem, or some other command?
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone.  I would like to buy a laptop to run Ubuntu on natively.  Here is a description of my needs: http://ideone.com/J3OO5H  Looking for recommendations.
<Jordan_U> tekeli-li: It looks like yes, a read only test is done if no other parameters are passed. No sense doing a test with -n if you're only going to follow it with a test with -w. Note that -n *does* write to every block of the drive, it just tries to ensure that the bits on the drive before running badblocks and after running badblocks are the same (barring hardware failure).
<sjLonghorn72> Hi all, running YY with a self-built 4.9 kernel on a Dell XPS 15.  I've been having sporadic problem with suspend on lid-shut not working, and getting home to find a scorching hot laptop in my backpack.   I thought there was supposed to be something in ACPI that automatically forced shutdown in this case...
<sjLonghorn72> Any suggestions on how to proceed?
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, `badblocks -n /dev/sdc` it is then. I'll be doing a little more research on my own before I proceed. Thank you very much.   :)
<sjLonghorn72> Logs seem to indicate it's an issue with brc wifi -- Dec  6 18:18:05 migdol-dell kernel: [32944.450300] brcmfmac: brcmf_pcie_pm_enter_D3: Timeout on response for entering D3 substate
<sjLonghorn72> I do get several ACPI warnings on boot
<engpy> I have some program files I can't get rid off. sude apt-get remove(or purge) filenames wont remove them. And there is easier way to get rid of all related files even they are in diffferent dirs?
<engpy> sudo*
<Bashing-om> engpy: --purge will not remove config files in the /home directory .. where and what are these files that are not removed ?
<engpy> Bashing-om; they are in usr/share/
<Ben64> "and what are these files that are not removed ?"
<Jordan_U> engpy: apt doesn't support providing a file name as a way to do something with the package that file is from. So you can't "sudo apt remove /usr/bin/firefox" (though that is a feature of yum/dnf that you might remember using in an RPM based distro). You can "dpkg -S /usr/bin/firefox", which will tell you that the "firefox" package is what contains that file, then you can "sudo apt remove firefox".
<engpy> actually it is from xchat-gnome - I did remove the client with sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome, but that file is still there and I can't touch it.
#ubuntu 2016-12-07
<Ben64> what is the file
<ercx2x> anyone know how I'm supposed to run a script using xdotool? I can't seem to just make a file with commands and type "xdotool filename"
<Ben64> ercx2x: man xdotool
<ercx2x> that's what I'm reading
<ercx2x> it says you can read commands from a file by doing "xdotool filename"
<ercx2x> I simply get an unknown command if I type that in my terminal
<Ben64> ah ok i get what you're saying now
<Ben64> what is in your file
<Ben64> and/or what error exactly do you get from trying xdotool filename
<ercx2x> I made some progress. I changed the permissions on the file to 777 and simply typed ./filename
<ercx2x> the file has xdotool commands inside and it seems to be working
<logan0405> hi! anyone on ubuntu 16.10 can test if a bug is reproducible for them? turn on autohide->reveal location left side. then move mouse to the left a bunch of the top left next to the close button. then panel autohide won't work anymore and you need to alt tab
<freechoice> anybody who has an experience use SiI 3114 RAID1 on ubuntu... can anybody help me?
<ercx2x> crap, can you not do loops in xdotools? I dont see the word loop anywhere in their documentation
<ercx2x> https://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/xdotool.xhtml
<Jordan_U> freechoice: The general recommendation is to disable FakeRAID and simply use mdraid instead. It is more protable, better supported, and likely more performant as well.
<Jordan_U> s/protable/portable/
<freechoice> that means use softraid instead of the hardware?
<ercx2x> nevermind my previous question i guess i can use sh files and those allow loops
<freechoice> @Jordan_U , my raid function is not provided by the motherboard, there's a RAID card provide this function
<engpy> Nope it is not config files at /home dir. There are several files and dirs from xchat-gnome in different dirs. I used following command in terminal: find / -name xchat-gnome -type d -exec rm -rf {} \; and getting erros: Premission denied, for each file and dir.
<freechoice> I've installed opensuse couple of years before, but now i wanna chage that to ubuntu, and i find that SiI 3114 only provides Redhat/SuSE/United linux drivers
<Ben64> freechoice: it's likely in the kernel and will "just work" ... try a livecd to see
<engpy> I will restart its system and see if this is a bug or I am really confused why I cant get rid of files :)
<freechoice> @Ben64, thanks a lot, pal
<engpy> As I predicted ubuntu thought these files were still there when I said find, so I couldn't remove them because they didn't exist, after restarting its system files are gone. Sory for bothering you with it.
<freechoice> @ben64: livecd means the desktop image?
<Ben64> freechoice: yeah
<leptone_> does anyone know a good article the describes how to use upstart to deploy/serve a node.js app?
<freechoice> I wanna install a server version, maybe that the server image doesn't provide that
<leptone_> im trying to follow this https://gist.github.com/willrstern/3510ecef59c3f76b0152
<freechoice> i'll try
<leptone_> but im getting this error
<leptone_> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.198" (uid=1000 pid=6580 comm="start node-app ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init ")
<Jordan_U> freechoice: Even as a separate card it's still FakeRAID. There is no CPU or RAM on the card performing RAID operations. All the RAID work is done on your CPU, so you might as well do it on the CPU in a better supported, portable, way (mdraid).
<freechoice> @Jordan_U: got that , thanks a lot
<only> help! non-root user can't upload files in sftp
<leptone_> before when i would run <sudo node server.js &> my node process would run in the background and wouldn't be bound to the shell
<leptone_> for whatever reason that is no longer the case
<leptone_> ie my app goes offline when i close the shell
<leptone_> can anyone tell me what might be going on?
<leptone_> or how to properly run my node process in the background so it doesn't go down when I close the shell?
<tekeli-li>  leptone_ Don't you need nohup?
<guardianL_> nohup should work
<leptone_> tried using nohop seemed to work
<leptone_> found another solution which is to use a module called pm2
<leptone_> thx for the responsesn!
<gnuser> I long time ago I used a sort of keyboard shortcut  that frozen my keyboard / terminal ... anyone remembers that?
<EriC^^> ctrl+s/q
<Elion> Hi, how can I troubleshoot my wifi card, downloads drop at 0b/s after a few sec and I loose all network capabilities for a few minutes. Some infos : https://gist.github.com/Nox-404/7645b3b7d6eadac64862fccf14551f31
<PickledEggs> Elion: does it happen on all networks?
<Elion> yes, but only with the wifi card and only on linux
<TikityTik> Can I make a custom shortcut on ubuntu to launch an application with Ctrl+shift+esc?
<PickledEggs> Elion: Have you looked at this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/845335/direct-firmware-load-for-iwlwifi-7265d-ucode-failed-with-error-2
<PickledEggs> TikityTik: yes, go to settings>keyboard>shortcuts
<PickledEggs> TikityTik: make a new shortcut with the application you want to launch
<TikityTik> PickledEggs: Well I set it to ctrl+shift+escape but it's not working
<TikityTik> PickledEggs: does it work for you?
<PickledEggs> TikityTik: then click Disabled and it will prompt for the key combo
<TikityTik> PickledEggs: well i set it to ctrl+shift+esc but it still doesn't work
<TikityTik> PickledEggs: does that combination work for you?
<PickledEggs> TikityTik: let me try
<PickledEggs> TikityTik: no, it doesn't seem to
<TikityTik> PickledEggs: that's annoying, I wanted to get to get my task manager program bound to ctrl+shift+esc D:
<TikityTik> is it a bug?
<PickledEggs> unsure, sorry
<TikityTik> how can i report it as a bug?
<PickledEggs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Orpheon> Hello, I am having trouble with a usb memory stick on 14.04. If I plug it in, it automounts fine and appears on everything including the file browser, however unmounting seems to be impossible. Unmounting from the file browser or Disks completely eliminates the device (the dev device as well), and trying to umount it manually returns no error and even a "umount has successfully unmounted sdc1" but it still shows up as mounted. Running the terminal comma
<Orpheon> nd makes the "mounted" icon in the file browser blink, so I'm assuming it's being instantly remounted
<tekeli-li> oh, i feel bad
<Elion> PickledEggs: I added the missing firmware and it fixed the "Direct firmware load error code -2" error, but I still have the same problem
<PickledEggs> TikityTik: seems to be mentioned here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/176195 and here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/158855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1497490 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #176195 escape key bindings with or without modifiers do not work" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1497490 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #158855 escape key bindings with or without modifiers do not work" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<TikityTik> PickledEggs: Am I able to try to fix it myself and do a commit request?
<PickledEggs> TikityTik: It's fine with me :)
<TikityTik> PickledEggs: I never did, so I don't know how I would lol
<TikityTik> never did that before*
<PickledEggs> TikityTik: seriously thought, I don't know much about how to submit upstream
<Ziberius> hello
<PickledEggs> sorry Elion - I'll keep reading over the logs you posted but nothing else jumps to mind at the moment
<Elion> PickledEggs: I understand, I can't find anything about this problem anywhere... And there is almost nothing in the logs beside the "Unsupported splx structure"
<Elion> PickledEggs: Thank you for looking into it
<Ziberius> hello
<Ziberius> I have a problem with cpu speed
<Ziberius> when executing cpufreq-info i see: "current policy: frequency should be within 1.10 GHz and 1.10 GHz."
<Ziberius> when I used to see within 1.10 GHz and 2.10 GHz
<Ziberius> any idea why this is?
<jiffe> can I not use my init.d scripts with ub16.04?
<freechoice> ubuntu can't install busybox-initramfs, any idea?
<PickledEggs> freechoice: you getting errors?
<jiffe> I'm getting systemd complaints
<freechoice> yep
<freechoice> error code 1
<freechoice> i think maybe i choose xfs filesystem, but restarted with ext4, the same error occurs
<freechoice> mainboard is asus p5q/core 2.4G
<jiffe> and if I need to convert this to systemd, I need to be able to convert start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile $PIDFILE --chroot /var/coins --exec $DAEMON -- -conf=$CONF -datadir=$DATA
<freechoice> Asus P5Q/4G MEM/Intel Core 2.4G
<jiffe> start-stop-daemon made things real easy, systemd just muddies everything up
<PickledEggs> jiffe: what exactly are you getting from systemd?
<jiffe> PickledEggs: systemd is intercepting my init.d script
<freechoice> 60dmraid returned error code 1
<Jordan_U> jiffe: Please pastebin an example command and its output that demonstrates the problem you're seeing. Please also pastebin your init scripts.
<jiffe> so with systemd it sounds like chroot isn't necessary?
<freechoice> i've tried many times, can anybody help me?
<Bashing-om> jiffe: Maybe help here to convert : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers .
<PickledEggs> freechoice: I've been trying to research it but not coming up with anything, sorry :(
<freechoice> maybe this only appears on multi-byte lauguage system
<Jordan_U> freechoice: 60dmraid failing suggests that you're still trying to use FakeRAID. Have you tried configuring your card for JBOD and using mdraid for the RAID1?
<freechoice> It shows up when i choose Chinese language, I'll start over using english, will notice later
<freechoice> thanks, man, will be back later
<nomic> welp - someone changed join status of this- to make it the same as other tech support channnels, where you cannot autojoin
<nomic> or there is a delay
<nomic> so I will not be helping out here
<PickledEggs> nomic: it's always been like that. I think maybe NickServ on freenode is a little slower the past few days. My identify then join #ubuntu connect script hasn't been working right lately either
<PickledEggs> but it used to work fine
<nomic> yes -- it worked fine
<freechoice> everything works fine when i select english at the very first language selection
<Richard_Cavell> Is virtualising becoming a standard method of running ubuntu these days?  I want to run Ubuntu on a laptop but I'm worried about compatibility
<Richard_Cavell> \
<wedgie> Richard_Cavell: i'm running ubuntu on my laptop fwiw
<PickledEggs> Richard_Cavell: same
<PickledEggs> Richard_Cavell: with no problems with compatibility at all
<PickledEggs> Richard_Cavell: but that's not to say that there aren't advantages to running virtual environments over dual booting if you need multiple OSs
<wedgie> Richard_Cavell: only complaint I have is that moving back and forthe from the docking station can cause issues (particularly if the machine is suspended in between)
<wedgie> running on a ThinkPad T440s
<wedgie> *forth
<PickledEggs> :( That's not what I wanted to hear, I just got a t530 docking station in the mail yesterday that I was going to set up tonight
<PickledEggs> what kind of issues?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm inspired (sorry about the pun) by the Dell 15" Inspiron 5000 series
<Richard_Cavell> I want to do coding and web browsing, that's all
<wedgie> PickledEggs: i'm working on the docking station, suspend the laptop, bring it back up *off* of the docking station, suspend it again, put it back on the docking station, and turn it back on. When it comes back up it often won't display on the external monitors
<Richard_Cavell> Loading up Facebook will be the most demanding thing I do on it
<wedgie> seems like if i bring it up off of the docking station i have to reboot before it'll use the docking station right again. Not always, but often enough to be a problem
<boristheanimal> hi who created ubuntu-mono it looks so nice (:
<PickledEggs> wedgie: thanks for the report - annoying but not the end of the world
<Jordan_U> nomic: This channel will forward users to #ubuntu-unregged if there is a flood of people trying to join quickly. It's not a prevention against auto-join. If you'd like to discuss this channel's modes feel free to ask us about it in #ubuntu-ops, or discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic. It annoys me sometimes when I get hit by it as well, but I understand the need for it.
<wedgie> PickledEggs: yeah, pretty manageable. But for my use-case it makes suspend basically unusable.
<Jordan_U> boristheanimal: http://font.ubuntu.com/about/
<xangua> Want the guy that created the elementary icon theme?
<boristheanimal> nah im good xangua
<Geo> I want to install a new copy of Ubuntu on a blank 2nd HD on my existing server, then copy files from the first HD to the 2nd, power down, remove the 1st HD, then boot to the 2nd HD. Does that plan sound feasible?
<wedgie> PickledEggs: and one thing i have found that may come in handy one day: if you ever bring it up on the docking station and it isn't displaying on the external monitors try pressing ctrl+alt+F2 (or anything besides F7) then going back to ctrl+alt+F7. Sometimes that jogs it loose for whatever reason.
<xangua> Oh the font, not the icons  :-P
<Jordan_U> Geo: Sounds fine to me.
<Geo> Cool- And how would I install to the 2nd HD w/o booting from install media?
<PickledEggs> Geo: what os are you running now?
<Geo> ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Geo: Well, I would recommend that you do use Ubuntu's normal install media. There are other options, but it's probably not worth the hassle to use them.
<Geo> Jordan_U: and that can be done w/o booting from the cd?
<PickledEggs> you could just mount the iso
<Geo> /how
<Geo> ok
<Jordan_U> Geo: Easiest way would be to boot from USB. Second easiest would be to boot the minimal installer kernel and initramfs to perform a netinstall.
<freechoice> really weired why shows error when select chinese...
<Geo> the goal is not to boot from media
<Jordan_U> Geo: Why not?
<Geo> mounting sounds right
<Jordan_U> PickledEggs: Geo: There is no reasonable way to install Ubuntu that involves mounting the iso while booted from another distro.
<PickledEggs> could you install it via KVM then convert the the qcow2 to a raw format?
<metaljack34> I just installed ubuntu 16.04, and my bluetooth adapter (Broadcom BCM2045B2) didn't work out of box. I checked additional drivers but it didn't find anything related. How can I install my bluetooth driver?
<Geo> Looks like the way to do it is to partiation and basically manually set up most of the filesystem, then update with apt
<Geo> *partition
<Jordan_U> PickledEggs: If you wanted to use kvm then I would recommend just passing the hard drive as a "raw" drive to qemu-kvm.
<Geo> debootstrap
<freechoice> does anyone can tell me how to select use seperate home partition during installation?
<boristheanimal> xangua: what fonts do you use? :P
<freechoice> i can't find such an option or don't know how to turn this option on
<cfhowlett> freechoice, manual installation, install "something else" then set up your partitions
<xangua> boristheanimal: Ubuntu 🙃
<PickledEggs> Jordan_U: interesting,  I have no reason to do it, but curious if it would be possible like that. Seems like the easiest way
<Jordan_U> freechoice: I believe to do that you need to use the "something else" option and set the existing volume to have the mountpoint "/home/". Be sure that the check box for "format this volume" is *not* checked.
<Jordan_U> PickledEggs: It would indeed work, with a step or two extra required if you are installing for UEFI.
<freechoice> thanks,man,i'll try
<freechoice> i can't find something else button...
<freechoice> ;'(
<freechoice> :'(
<Jordan_U> freechoice: It's an option early on. If you already selected automatic partitioning then you may need to go back.
<freechoice> before that it detect hardware and disks
<freechoice> after that it's partition
<freechoice> i can't find that in both manual and automatic
<cfhowlett> freechoice, see where it asked How Do You Want to Install Ubuntu?  that page.
<cfhowlett> OR let ubuntu do all the partitioning and set up /home after you install
<freechoice> it show use seperate home partition when i use chinese earlier
<freechoice> let me try
<cfhowlett> freechoice, strongly suggest you try ubuntu-kylin
<cfhowlett> !kylin | freechoice
<ubottu> freechoice: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<freechoice> well,there's no problem when i use english
<freechoice> i've use linux over 10 years, and i still can't find such an option..
<freechoice> :'(
<cfhowlett> you can install in English and add Chinese support afterwards
<Jordan_U> freechoice: The manual partitioning is the "something else" option.
<freechoice> ok,let me try
<freechoice> finally i find that...
<freechoice> :D,use exeprt mode, everything goes fine ...
<Geo> Jordan_U, so if I have my original HD that is/was bootable, and install via media to the 2nd HD- will grub give me the choice of which HD to boot from upon a reboot, when both those disks are present on the system?
<Bashing-om> Geo: Yes ,, in the primary system run 'sudo update-grub ' .
<Geo> cool
<Geo> and just to get a second opinion, although i'm sure Jordan_U is right... from what you know, Bashing-om, there's no easy or guided way to install to that 2nd disk while booted and running from the orginal primary? You need to boot from media?
<Bashing-om> Geo: Well, if ya can figure out how to unmount the running partition: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot . I ain't got it figured out to this time .
<snowkidind> i have a server instance running on amazon web services. besides setting up a ftp server, is there a way for me to somehow create an alias on my computer here at home where I can directly have access to the files so I  can open them up in my IDE?
<snowkidind> I have something similar on my home network using appledouble I just wonder how to do that over public ip
<Geo> snowkidind: mount it as a network drive (I think?), or many IDEs allow you to use ssh/scp to access remote files as well
<snowkidind> webstorm. i'm looking at the ssh login now
<Gorian> say, how would I go about running Ubuntu server in RAM, using a USB stick for storage?
<cfhowlett> !persistence | Gorian,
<ubottu> Gorian,: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Gorian> I guess. The live CD is HUGE though. Anyway I can make my own?
<cfhowlett> !mini | Gorian
<ubottu> Gorian: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gorian> also, it boots up into a GUI which is a waste
<cfhowlett> and of course, you'll want the ubuntu SERVER image, not the desktop
<Gorian> but, the Ubuntu server image doesn't have a live cd option...
<cfhowlett> install to a USB
<Gorian> will it optimize for USB then?
<cfhowlett> Gorian, no, it will, technically, run in a USB -- but poorly as is to be expected
<Gorian> yeah.
<Gorian> I'm thinking more something like SmartOS or Alpine. Boot up, load the OS into memory, grab configurations from USB
<Gorian> live cd is too bloated for that, I'm thinking to use as a hypervisor, not testing a PC
<Gorian> neither SmartOS nor alpine have packages for OpenStack though
<cfhowlett> Gorian, sounds like the type of discussion you should launch in the server channel
<Gorian> I guess. It's usually pretty empty in there and I end up coming in here anyway when no one answers :p
<Sachiru> OpenStack?
<Gorian> yeah
<Sachiru> Gorian, Have you taken a look at https://hub.docker.com/r/mikaturunen/alpine-openstack-tools/
<Sachiru> You can see how the dockerfile builds the openstack image
<Gorian> doesn't look like anything is there - no description and last push was never...
<Sachiru> Ah.
<Sachiru> Hmm, let me check
<Sachiru> To clarify, is this Alpine running on Openstack (as guest), or Alpine running Openstack (as host)?
<Gorian> the latter
<Gorian> I'm looking for a decent OS to use as a "hypervisor" if you will
<Gorian> If I can boot something from USB and run in RAM, I can save all my hot-swap drive slots for storage instead
<Gorian> and later move to doing the same thing but booting from a LUN instead
<Sachiru> Hmm
<Sachiru> SmartOS would be a better fit for you with regards to that
<Gorian> SmartOS is pretty much ideal for that, but doesn't have any support for OpenStack
<Sachiru> Alpine's virtualization (VM, not containers) is still a bit fiddly. Performant, but fiddly.
<Gorian> so, anyway to setup Ubuntu to do what I want?
<tekeli-li> Jordan_U, Thank you! "Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found. (0/0/0 errors)"  :-)
<mjolnir40k> Hello, I'm having some difficulty with KVM networking with bridges and vlans.  My issue is that the interfaces are set up but the networking service shows as failed in Xenial
<mjolnir40k> I'm wondering what the correct method is to configure a bridge on top of a VLAN for KVM use is in Xenial
<mjolnir40k> (the bridge may or may not have an IP itself)
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Geo> I've always used mdadm to manage RAIDs... now I have a SATA card that supports RAID. What are the pros/cons of using the hw card versus continuing with mdadm?
<lotuspsychje> Geo: perhaps the ##hardware channel might enlight you on this?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Geo read also here
<ubottu> Geo read also here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Geo> just curious if folks here had thoughts
<TParis> Looking for some help.  For some reason when I use the "mail" command, the system sends an email to the specified email address, but also sends a copy to 6 other email addresses automatically.  What would cause this?
<kingfish> hello
<kingfish> Anyone on?
<lotuspsychje> kingfish: 1400 users are
<kingfish> Very few seem to be active
<Geo> TParis, perhaps you have aliases set up... although I can't remember where/how to check
<Bashing-om> kingfish: You got to throw some bait out to get a rise .
<kingfish> I have ubuntu runnning on an old laptop. It was working fine, but then it crashed. No biggie, but then I restarted it and it was using something called "Scopes" and seems to think it is a phone?
<kingfish> What did I do wrong?
<TParis> Geo: Thanks, but the server is being less than helpful so I can't check :(
<TParis> "It's never happened before, so it must not be the server"
<xangua> kingfish: Ubuntu 16.10?
<kingfish> Yeah
<xangua> kingfish: sounds like you logged into unity 8 preview, log out and look and select unity 7 instead
<kingfish> How do I do that from the command line? It's too laggy to move the mouse
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have 3 SSDs of identical size
<MDTech-us_MAN> I want to install ubuntu on btrfs on all three in RAID 0
<MDTech-us_MAN> how can I do this?
<MDTech-us_MAN> as far as I understood, I need to have one drive with the /boot partition and the rest as ext4
<MDTech-us_MAN> then I have to install ubuntu there
<MDTech-us_MAN> and then convert ext4 to btrfs
<cfhowlett> !btrfs > MDTech-us_MAN
<ubottu> MDTech-us_MAN, please see my private message
<MDTech-us_MAN> and then add the other 2 drives
<cfhowlett> !raid > MDTech-us_MAN
<MDTech-us_MAN> I dont want to use fakeraid or lvm
<MDTech-us_MAN> the actual question I have is what to do about swap?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I got 32 GB of ram
<MDTech-us_MAN> and I'd prefer to be able to hibernate
<MDTech-us_MAN> should I just create a swap file later on?
<kingfish> Yes
<kingfish> Different question: apt-get update is stuck at 0% for [waiting for headers]. Clean doesn't fix it, and all the mirrors are correct
<MDTech-us_MAN> kingfish: how big should it be?
<kingfish> IDK. I'd just guess and check it till it worked
<MDTech-us_MAN> lol
<MDTech-us_MAN> thx
<kushal_kumaran> kingfish: are you able to download the Release file from the mirror yourself? (using your browser or wget/curl, etc.)
<kingfish> Yup, no problem.
<kingfish> apt-get seems to be the only thing that's failing
<Flaz> http://pastebin.com/rv0wc5Lj       Hello everyone, I can not understand the exact name of the package that I have to uninstall when launch apt-purge  tells me that the package does not exist. Thank you
<boristheanimal> how do I configure urxvt to make powerline fonts work?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Flaz
<ubottu> Flaz: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> I created a btrfs filesystem using a live cd that spans 3 ssds
<MDTech-us_MAN> in the installer I selected it to install to one of the partitions and put the boot installer on to one of the defices
<MDTech-us_MAN> *devices
<MDTech-us_MAN> but it said that it failed to install
<MDTech-us_MAN> it failed to install the boot loader
<MDTech-us_MAN> but the ubuntu install was ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> so how do i manually install the raid
<Flaz> e problem is not what to do, I know I have to use ppa-purge but which packages to uninstall, relative to the pastebin
<MDTech-us_MAN> *how do I manually install the bootloader
<OerHeks> Flaz, look at the ppa page https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-daily
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily
<Flaz> OerHeks: problem is not to use ppa, but in this pastebin..to know the exact name of package for purge
<Flaz> OerHeks:http://pastebin.com/rv0wc5Lj
<OerHeks> Flaz, read again, i gave the whole command
<OerHeks> :-(
<chapo> exit
<Flaz> OerHeks: i'm sorry, thank you..i'm going too speed :-)
<freechoice> when i use xfs i can't install grub, what about jfs?
<OerHeks> is jfs a filesystem ?
<freechoice> yep
<freechoice> it's an IBM high performance file system
<freechoice> IBM's high-performance journaling filesystem. JFS is a light, fast and reliable B+tree-based filesystem with good performance in various conditions.
<freechoice> let me try jfs,if it can't install grub again, only ext4 could be use
<OerHeks> freechoice, i have no clue, just curious
<freechoice> there's an question, I haven't find reiserFS when i trying to partition my disk
<freechoice> why ubuntu doesn't support that filesystem
<OerHeks> fancy filesystems, heh
<freechoice> fancy means?
<Flaz> OerHeks: One more thing, I need a command that displays in the terminal all the *ppa packages installed
<freechoice> complicated?
<OerHeks> Flaz, hard to do, synaptic has some nice filters to show ppa packages and origin
<Flaz> OerHeks: ok Thank
<OerHeks> freechoice, reiserfs is controversial, but you know that already
<lotuspsychje> !filesystem | freechoice
<ubottu> freechoice: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<freechoice> it has high performance when you got many tiny files.
<freechoice> :D
<freechoice> thanks, pal
<freechoice> installed success with jfs
<freechoice> trying to boot the system
<freechoice> halted
<freechoice> when installing ubuntu,it tells me grub has install successed, but when boot system, it halted
<freechoice> and when i use rescue system and chroot to the system, it tells me filesystem ext2 doesn't support embedding
<freechoice> grub-install :error: will not proceed with blocklists
<freechoice> how can i fix this
<OerHeks> don't forget to mention you use xfs/reiserfs
<freechoice> this time i use ext4
<freechoice> everything by default
<marrygrim> hello everyone
<freechoice> :'(
<acicula> freechoice: you cant chroot into the system?
<freechoice> i could
<marrygrim> anyone here?  I am looking for the ubuntu irc..
<acicula> how can i enter a dependency for a script, trying to make sure that smbd doesnt start before libvirt does
<acicula> *systemd script
<freechoice> i ran grub-install /dev/md126, not the system already booted
<freechoice> really weired
<acicula> hmm why are you running grub-install though, normally just installing the grub package should setup grub for you
<peeyush> how to duel boot ubuntu with windows (uefi )
<freechoice> but it tells me everything goes fine
<freechoice> when i boot the system, only a cursor shows, nothing more
<ikevin> peeyush, you just need to install ubuntu in uefi mode
<acicula> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<freechoice> i have to chroot and reinstall that,
<freechoice> i've tried many times , till i do it myself, and i almost give up
<OerHeks> grub on softwareraid ??
<freechoice> yep
<acicula> heu, how does that work
<peeyush> ikevin, i tried that. i am able to live boot, but unable to install it.
<ikevin> peeyush, do you have an error while installing?
<freechoice> but the system load seems unnormal
<peeyush> ikevin, yes i down't remember the error exactly but it i think it says the iso has errors.
<ikevin> peeyush, verify it with the m5d sum
<peeyush> i redownloaded the iso , and still the error persists
<freechoice> i haven't run anything, the system load could be 2.75
<peeyush> ok il try that
<freechoice> that's abs wrong
<acicula> there is a test media option in the cd's boot menu, or verify installation media, something to that effect
<OerHeks> freechoice, 'freechoice> when i boot the system, only a cursor shows,' sounds like you need nomodeset
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<freechoice> nomodset means what?
<hateball> freechoice: high load can be due to disk i/o also, is your HDD alright?
<freechoice> add shows ok
<OerHeks> nomodeset disables some powermanagment stuff in your GPU
<freechoice> :(
<freechoice> but when i use rescue disk chroot and reinstall grub, it finally works...
<freechoice> weierdo..
<freechoice> weirdo
<freechoice> md126_resync   that cost system load
<acicula> maybe disk has issues?
<freechoice> nope
<freechoice> i have run opensuse for many years on this machine
<freelancerbob> hi need help to change password to root
<freelancerbob> i have problem
<freelancerbob> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ikevin> freelancerbob, sudo password
<freelancerbob> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ikevin> if your not in the sudoers, you need to use a live session + chroot to change the password
<freelancerbob> ikevin: i will try btw i am ubuntu newbie
<freelancerbob> ikevin: i will try live session but what i have fix and where ?
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikevin> boot on an ubuntu usb stick and come here again, i'll give you the commands you need
<freelancerbob> ok i have kali on usb :)
<freelancerbob> let me try
<freelancerbob> will come back
<ikevin> 'k
<DK2> what is better to do a quicl ful
<DK2> quick full backup : rsync oder dd in rescue?
<DK2> any disadvantages when doing a fullback via rsync?
<acicula> DK2: rsync copies and checks, dd just copies blocks.
<acicula> and makes a raw copy of whatever you tell it to copy
<acicula> so very different beasts
<acicula> what are you trying to achieve exactly?
<DK2> i need to clone a system to anothere
<DK2> another*
<DK2> clone a system to another server i mean
<SwedeMike> DK2: I typically just dd one drive to another if the new drive is larger than the older one.
<SwedeMike> DK2: boot off of usb stick (live), dd old drive to new drive, then jsut take new drive and use it
<DK2> ye - but rsync is faster in this case i guess?
<OerHeks> dd is faster.
<SwedeMike> DK2: could be, could not be, depends. dd also brings you boot blocks and partition tables over, rsync doesn't do that.
<OerHeks> 1 sequential file or tons of small files..
<SwedeMike> OerHeks: but if the drive is 5% full, rsync is going to be faster.
<SwedeMike> so as always "depends"
<DK2> the problem with the partition table is, i also need to migrate it from a software raid to a hw raid one
<OerHeks> I don't agree, one does not dd to a partition like rsync, but to empty space
<acicula> i think he meant that dd will copy over used and unused space if you tell it to copy a raw drive, rsync will just copy data
<DK2> ya - i still think the problem factor is the software raid
<DK2> so rsync should be better, as i need to prebuild the system
<acicula> DK2: how is the raid setup?
<acicula> DK2: rsync is the safe bet in this case
<TomyWork> I'm using "xrandr --output DP-0 --auto --pos 1920x0 --output eDP-1 --auto --pos 0x120 --primary" (auto being 1920x1080 on eDP-1 and 1920x1200 on DP-0) to set up my display parameters. eDP-1's background black (it should be my wallpaper with some icons on it) and it's not possible to maximize windows there by dragging them to the top of the screen. What I do notice is this line in "xrandr" output: "Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 3840 x 1200, maximum 16384
<TomyWork> x 16384"
<TomyWork> How do i get windows maximized on eDP-1 again?
<freelancerbob> i a,m here ikevin
<AppAraat> hi. Interestingly enough, the "at" program is not installed here (14.04). Why is that though? IIRC it's a pretty essential UNIX tool.
<ikevin> freelancerbob, open a terminal as root, type: mkdir ~/tmp
<ikevin> freelancerbob, next, mount /dev/your_hard_disk ~/tmp
<ikevin> freelancerbob, next, mount -o bind /dev ~/tmp/dev
<ikevin> freelancerbob, next, mount -t proc proc ~/tmp/proc
<ikevin> freelancerbob, next, chroot ~/tmp
<ikevin> freelancerbob, next, password
<ikevin> passwd*
<acicula> AppAraat: its not really used anymore in any system managment scripts, you can still install it if you want
<acicula> AppAraat: though its installed by default on my ubuntu-server?
<AppAraat> acicula: interesting, so what is the alternative these days?
<acicula> AppAraat: no alternative, you can install it and use it if you want, just that im not aware of it being used as part of the system
<AppAraat> ah ok, it's just that sometimes I have to attend offline systems, but then again I can also make an image using something like remastersys.
<AppAraat> (with all necessary packages installed in the image)
<acicula> AppAraat: if its not installed you can just pull in the package, its installed by default on ubuntu-server it seems
<AppAraat> you can't pull in a package when offline though :p
<acicula> there is that
<freelancerbob> ikevin: how i found out my HDD ? mount /dev/your_hard_disk ~/tmp
<acicula> AppAraat: can put the debs on an image or make a custom image, but again, on my ubuntu-server it appears to be there
<acicula> and its pulled in by ubuntu-server
<hateball> freelancerbob: "sudo fdisk -l" will list disks/partitions
<ikevin> freelancerbob, boot your ubuntu, do and take a look at /etc/fstab to see which partition is used for / (a thing like /dev/sd?? or UUID=???)
<ikevin> if you only have 1 disk and no dual boot, it's often /dev/sda1
<hateball> freelancerbob: "sudo blkid" will list the UUID for partitions, if you are unsure or want to compare to /etc/fstab entries
<AppAraat> acicula: yeah, I might based my image on that since most of the things I do is over CLI, but for sure I have to test it first.
<freelancerbob> ikevin next: chroot ~/tmp chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Exec format err
<loodoons> Hello
<freelancerbob> ikevin: any idea now ?
<freelancerbob> seems that i have different architecture chroot ~/tmp chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Exec format err
<freelancerbob> hateball: do you know why chroot not working and how to fix it ?
<samgoody> Hi. My /home/ME/.local/share folder is owned by root:root and this is causing issues with npm.
<ikevin> <freelancerbob> ikevin next: chroot ~/tmp chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Exec format err <== it's maybe a 32b / 64b problem
<samgoody> Is there any reason not to set that to be owned by ME:ME?
<ikevin> freelancerbob, if your ubuntu is 64b, you need to use a 64b live session
<ikevin> samgoody, it will be owned by you:you
<freelancerbob> ikevin: oki i will to restart
<samgoody> ikevin, are you saying that is a good or bad thing?
<samgoody> I would think that I should own everything in ~/.local but don't know how this came to be owned by root
<ikevin> samgoody, all files in user home need to be owned by user
<ikevin> samgoody, maybe you have used a program as root using sudo
<samgoody> OK< so good. Will change it, thanks. Also what should be the perms of the ~/.local/share folder - 775?
<ikevin> i have 755
<ikevin> drwxr-xr-x 25 kevin kevin 4096 déc.   7 10:11 share/
<ultrav1olet> Does anyone here run Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS?
<ultrav1olet> Can you real quick upload tar -cf /etc/apt somewhere?
<ultrav1olet> For some reasons my system does _not_ update the kernel and I'm mighty worried
<samgoody> Thanks a lot.
<blackflow> How do I designate my own bind9 service as system resolver, in 16.10? Setting it as DNS server in the network connection, and setting the connection to DHCP (Address only) does not do it.
<blackflow> systemd-resolved is broken. many domains can't be resolved by it, happily resolved by bind.
<blackflow> adding my bind server to DNS= entry of systemd/resolved.conf helps in a way, but then the "search" domain in resolv.conf is not considered
<_Rarity> In the user $HOME directory, I have a ".local" folder, using 29G. Since this is data used by programs, how do I safely clean-up this directory?
<blackflow> I am thoroughly sick of this so called "progress" of shitstemd breaking things that worked for decades. I gave it ample chance to prove itself, thinking all software has bugs, but this is beyond ridiculous. more things at random are broken more and more with every release.
<ikevin> blackflow, how did you setup your network? using network-manager or /etc/network/interfaces ?
<blackflow> ikevin: network manager
<ikevin> _Rarity, some tools like thunderbird or browser use a lot of space, clean the cache from software
<blackflow> ikevin: in 16.04 adding my DNS to the "DNS" field of the network connection worked perfectly. Not any more in 16.10
<ikevin> blackflow, i'm not currently under ubuntu, so in network-manager gui you can specify your dns server
<ikevin> oh !
<blackflow> ikevin: yes, and it doesn't work
<ikevin> try using solution with /etc/network/interfaces
<ultrav1olet> Does anyone here run Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS? Can you real quick upload tar -cf /etc/apt somewhere?
<ikevin> do you see your dns ip in /etc/resolve.conf ?
<ikevin> ultrav1olet, i think you can find it on internet if nobody here can't give you that
<_Rarity> ikevin: Ok, I will look into that. I assume the programs should run fine after that?
<blackflow> ikevin: no, only 127.0.1.1 (systemd-resolved) is in resolv.conf. I tried even that route, as resolved.conf can specify the DNS server to query. It then DOES resolve through my Bind, but then "search" entries of resolv.conf are not working......
<ultrav1olet> ikevin: I can install Ubuntu in a VM but that's freaking inconvenient and time consuming
<blackflow> ikevin: of course if I put my own nameserver there it'll get randomly overwritten
<ikevin> _Rarity, it depend of program
<ikevin> blackflow, normaly, system use entry in /etc/resolv.conf
<ikevin> you can see what is used with dig
<ikevin> like in my case: dig google.com, and i can see: ;; SERVER: 127.0.1.1#53(127.0.1.1)
<blackflow> ikevin: I know all that. :)
<OerHeks> ultrav1olet, get the package from launchpad? really odd to ask for tar -cf /etc/apt
<blackflow> ikevin: I wouldn't be cryin' here if I didn't. that's the thing. things that normally work are now thoroughly broken in 16.10.
<aaran> Hi, I have to deploy ubuntu to a bunch of machines, around 5-10, what are my options for this other than MAAS or walking to each one with a USB stick ?
<ikevin> blackflow, i never tryed with 16.10
<ikevin> aaran, netinstall + pxe
<ikevin> aaran, for bandwith saving, you can setup a small repo on your local network
<OerHeks> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<ultrav1olet> OerHeks: Really odd when you're stupid as fuck. /etc/apt is generated during install, you cannot extract it from apt.deb or any other package
<OerHeks> and my ignore list growes
<ultrav1olet> Yeah, that's the mark of a stupid person. Someone shares a different point of view? He has facts against my beliefs? Let's ignore him!
<ikevin> ultrav1olet, i think kernel update are on security repo, check if you have it enabled
<ultrav1olet> ikevin: my servers still on 4.2.0-42-generic which is wrong absolutely wrong and `apt-get update; apt-get upgrade` offers zero new packages
<ultrav1olet> my hoster f*cked up the installation images
<ikevin> do you use the officials repo?
<ultrav1olet> Now I'm trying to understand what he borked in /etc/apt
<ultrav1olet> Nope, not possible in my case. Servers are 4000 miles away from me.
<ikevin> some hoster replace official repo by local repo to save bp
<ultrav1olet> I'm not against saving bw
<ultrav1olet> bandwitdh
<ultrav1olet> I'm against f*cking /etc/apt up
<ikevin> so, maybe installing a minimal ubuntu in a vm can help you to save time
<ultrav1olet> that's what I'm doing right now
<ultrav1olet> I'm just appalled that no one in this channel could help me
<blackflow> ultrav1olet: OVH?
<ultrav1olet> 300 dead souls?
<ultrav1olet> No one is running  Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS?
<_Rarity> ikevin: All right. Thanks for the answer :)
<ikevin> _Rarity, you welcom
<ikevin> +e
<Ben64> ultrav1olet: what exactly is messed up
<ultrav1olet> my servers don't get kernel updates at all
<ultrav1olet> My hoster f*cked up /etc/apt
<Ben64> stop with the language
<ultrav1olet> sorry
<Ben64> what kernel are you on
<ultrav1olet> 4.2.0-42-generic
<hateball> ultrav1olet: here is an easy way to generate a new sources.list if that's the issue https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<nacc> ultrav1olet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23592745/ ?
<hateball> ultrav1olet: otherwise just make sure you have lines for main and security
<Ben64> ultrav1olet: how have you tried to get a new kernel
<ultrav1olet> hateball: already installed Ubuntu server in a VM
<ultrav1olet> everyone has been so helpful it was easier and faster than waiting for help
<Skizu> I'm running ubuntu and looking to monitor some HTTP network traffic, basically want to see url and response time, anyone know of a program to do that?
<nacc> ultrav1olet: what is in your /etc/apt now?
<ultrav1olet> also I don't quite trust some random websites on the internet
<hateball> ...
<ikevin> ultrav1olet, i think ubuntu server is not the most used, and 14.* are old, this is why you have difficulty to have help
<Ben64> but you'd trust a random person here to give you /etc/apt?
<ultrav1olet> Ben64: diff -u would be quite telling
<nacc> ikevin: FUD.
<ikevin> Skizu, wireshark
<Ben64> well if yours is messed up, how would you know
<ultrav1olet> I'm not that stupid to install someone else's apt without checking
<Ben64> how would you know what proper looks like
<nacc> ultrav1olet: you've been provided it now, from the lxd ubuntu trusty image
<ultrav1olet> Mine is indeed messed up but I understand the structure of /etc/apt files
<ikevin> nacc, ?
 * nacc still has no idea what 'messed up' means, and sounds like the hoster should not be used, if so
<Ben64> yeah they could give you one that works fine, but gives you exploited packages
<ultrav1olet> Yeah, spent an hour downloading an image and installing it in a VM. So freaking amazing.
<hateball> Skizu: do you want to run it in the background and log all your traffic, or just test certain sites?
<ultrav1olet> Ben64: there can be no exploits in /etc/apt unless you're terminally stupid
<nacc> ikevin: 'ubuntu server is not most used' -- not true. '14.* are old' -- not true and doesn't matter, still supported
<Ben64> ultrav1olet: you're ignorant
<Skizu> hateball: Just want to run it for a certain thing, I've an application I'm building and it's one of it's requirements that handled the requests, so want to see which part of my application is lagging
<ultrav1olet> Nope, I've been administrating dozens of servers for over 15 years. Never been hacked or powned
<hateball> Skizu: curl is not enough?
<ultrav1olet> But you're free to say what you want
<Skizu> Nah, it's huge :P like 2000 requests in this thing
<Skizu> HAL apis... yay
<ikevin> nacc, i use ubuntu server for some specific things, so, redhat or debian are most used, and since new LTS, 14.* are old
<enceladu5> What would be the best way to log activity in linux for a machine learning algorithm?
<enceladu5> I'd like to see if I can learn my daily morning routine on my computer
<hateball> Skizu: What are you serving it with? Apache or nginx? They should have logs themselves
<hateball> Skizu: Otherwise I suppose you can use something like tcpflow
<enceladu5> I'm guessing I would have to set triggers on specific applications etc./
<Skizu> tcpflow doesn't have response time
<nacc> ikevin: right, it's FUD to say your particular choices are ubuntu. 14.04.5 released only a few months ago.
<ikevin> nacc, new release don't mean it's up to date
<nacc> ikevin: it's fine. I'm saying that's not an accurate response IMO, for the support channel.
<nacc> ikevin: and regardless, my first point is still valid. Just because you don't use ubuntu server does not mean it's not used.
<ultrav1olet> Ubuntu is amazing: http://askubuntu.com/questions/441619/how-to-successfully-restart-a-network-without-reboot-over-ssh
<ikevin> i use it (as desktop and on some servers)
<hateball> Skizu: Hmmm, there's no parsing for pcaps in Wireshark then?
<ultrav1olet> No way to restart networking without doing some dirty tricks
<ultrav1olet> or running ifconfig/route/ip command manually
<ultrav1olet> wow
<ikevin> nacc, i just said to ultrav1olet that for some reasons having support for ubuntu server 14 is more diffucult than having support for 16.10 desktop
<nacc> ikevin: and i'm saying to you that i think your assertion is wrong, your reasons seem inaccurate to me and are not particularly helpful. Also, there is an #ubuntu-server channel for server discussion/support. Moving on.
<Skizu> hateball: Never used wireshark, can't see anything about it being able to report on request time
<inerkick> Hi.. Can anyone help me to install Java8.1
<inerkick> I couldn't find any details online to go for it.
<Queenslayer> is there a gaming edition of ubuntu?
<Ben64> no
<mcphail> Queenslayer: there isn't an official Ubuntu gaming flavour, anyway. Someone may have made one, but wouldn't be supported here
<inerkick> Java 1.8 .. I'm sorry
<nacc> inerkick: 1.8?? java is 7.0, 8.0, 9.0 (in development), righ tnow
<ultrav1olet> Does apt have any settings beside /etc/apt?
<inerkick> I was trying to install pycharm. It says I got java 1.7 and needed 1.8
<Nitrogen> guys, i can't get permanent module load on system startup. i'm using b43 driver for my wifi and added it to /etc/modules, but it has no visible effect. altho i can still manually load it with modprobe. running 16.04.1 LTS.
<inerkick> couldn't get how to go for it nacc
<nacc> inerkick: please pastebin the exact command used and output. Also, wht version of ubuntu?
<ultrav1olet> I've just synced my servers' /etc/apt to the official apt configuration and apt-get upgrade still does _not_ offer to update the kernel!
<ultrav1olet> What the hell?
<inerkick> Ubuntu 14.04
<mcphail> nacc: Isn't java 1.8 == java 8? I thought they had funny versioning like that
<Queenslayer> mcphail: someone has been telling me porkies then
<nacc> ultrav1olet: please provide the output of `apt update; apt-cache policy linux-image-generic (or whatever the kernel package is you're using)`
<nacc> ultrav1olet: in a pastebin
<Queenslayer> I could have sworn there wasn't one that would "support all games"
<Icekapade> hello fellow hackers
<Icekapade> how dose i login as root from the gooey
<nacc> mcphail: oh i see, yes, 8.0u111 is at run time (java -showversion): 1.8.0_111
<inerkick> nacc, i686
<inerkick> nacc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23592792/
<nacc> inerkick: no java8 in trusty
<nacc> mcphail: thanks for that catch :)
<mcphail> nacc: np. I think the java world is a bit daft
<ultrav1olet> nacc: http://pastebin.com/raw/hkKdHgaf
<nacc> mcphail: without a doubt :)
<inerkick> lol. So I need to download that version and install?
<Nitrogen> Queenslayer, perhaps you're referring to SteamOS, but it's a hoax :) any linux will start to 'support all games' as soon as gamedev would care to support linux
<Icekapade> hello??
<Icekapade> pls helps me
<ultrav1olet> `dpkg -l | grep linux-image` gives this http://pastebin.com/raw/bz9329qL
<nacc> ultrav1olet: that doesn't seem to include the `apt update` output? or is truncated? Ok, so you're not using the generic kernel on that system.
<nacc> ultrav1olet: right, so you've told your system to use the 14.04.4 kernel
<Queenslayer> Nitrogen: that's exactly what I thought, it's the nature of Linux to be able to configure any edition if the support is reciprocated
<ultrav1olet> I skipped it
<nacc> ultrav1olet: which is no longer supported
<hateball> Skizu: as it logs all tcp traffic I think it should. If you run a trace and save, then you have Statistics -> HTTP
<ultrav1olet> How can I install a supported/maintained kernel then?
<hateball> Skizu: cant say I've tried it myself tho, just airing ideas :)
<nacc> ultrav1olet: try `apt install linux-image-generic-lts-xenial`
<mcphail> Queenslayer: base Ubuntu is the best supported gaming distro. Valve and GOG both refer to Ubuntu
<nacc> ultrav1olet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack the 14.04 section
<Queenslayer> good to know
<ultrav1olet> nacc: thanks, that's awesome!
<nacc> ultrav1olet: your hoster is not following the recommended default packages, i assume.
<ultrav1olet> nacc: think so
<nacc> ultrav1olet: and if you run `hwe-support-status --verbose` on your system, i *think* it might have complained, but i'm not sure
<ultrav1olet> now that I've installed linux-image-generic-lts-xenial, how can I be sure my system will reboot into this kernel by default?
<nacc> ultrav1olet: note that 16.04.x is solving this differently
<Queenslayer> mcphail: I always wondered why Ubuntu haven't made a dedicated effort for the gaming community to make a distro that could work from first installation
<nacc> ultrav1olet: there, it will be a rolling hwe kernel
<nacc> ultrav1olet: which you can see on that wiki page in the pictures
<ultrav1olet> nacc: it says The following packages are no longer supported linux-image-extra-4.2.0-42-generic linux-image-generic-lts-wily linux-image-4.2.0-42-generic. Please upgrade them to a supported HWE stack or remove them if you no longer need them.
<nacc> ultrav1olet: ah nice, that's the issue you are hitting :)
<ultrav1olet> also WARNING: Security updates for your current Hardware Enablement Stack ended on 2016-08-04:
<nacc> ultrav1olet: yep, not good :)
<ultrav1olet> nacc: what's the command to officially switch to something supported?
<nacc> ultrav1olet: i think that wiki page had it, let me look
<nacc> ultrav1olet: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial
<ultrav1olet> I've already done `apt install linux-image-generic-lts-xenial` but I guess that's no enough
<nacc> ultrav1olet: yeah, so that just updated the kernel image
<nacc> ultrav1olet: and well, you haen't rebooted yet, so you're not yet on a supported image
<nacc> ultrav1olet: i thinkyou want `grub-set-default` with the right arguments
<Icekapade> fuck you guys
<Icekapade> freebsd 4 lyf
<Icekapade> only lowies use ubuntu
<Icekapade> its for fags
<Icekapade> cya cunts
<nacc> ultrav1olet: to find the name to use, you can `grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg` after you're up to date
<ultrav1olet> nacc: already checked that file - the new kernel is default
<ultrav1olet> I'll now have to convince the management to reboot the affected server
<ultrav1olet> servers
<ultrav1olet> actually there are several
<ultrav1olet> nacc: thanks a ton!
<nacc> ultrav1olet: yw
<nacc> ultrav1olet: you might want to convince the mgmt (presuming you men the hoster) to fix their image, more importantly
<nacc> ultrav1olet: their customers are getting an unsupported OS by default
<ultrav1olet> nacc: that's hetzner actually, you might have heard about them ))
<ultrav1olet> yep, and now this kernel has at least four local root vulnerabilities
<nacc> ultrav1olet: right, no security fixes for that kernel, of course (but the xenial one is security supported)
<ultrav1olet> I might write them a letter but I'm too lazy for that
<ultrav1olet> some other day
<ikevin> ultrav1olet, what is your hoster? ovh?
<bazhang> ikevin, please take the chit chat to the offtopic channel, thanks
<morfin> hello
<morfin> Ubuntu still using Xorg?
<EriC^^> morfin: yes
<morfin> I thought they moved to Mira :(
<morfin> or Wayland
<EriC^^> in 16.10 you can test out unity8 which uses mir i think, it'll be in future releases i guess
<kbob> hello, which package I need to install to start compiling?
<nacc> kbob: 'build-essential' ?
<OerHeks> kbob, build-essentials
<kbob> yes
<OerHeks> !build-essentials
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kbob> , thanks
<Orpheon> Hello, I had a 4 TB hard drive with a bunch of data on it, and due to a mishap of mine accidently dd'd a ubuntu live iso on the start, and due to a second mistake accidently booted off it, which created a few extra megabytes of swap space. How likely is it that I'll be able to recover the data that wasn't overwritten through gpart or similar? And what would be the recommended way to do so?
<morfin> 16.10 hmm
<morfin> i use LTS
<TomyWork> hi nacc
<nacc> TomyWork: hello!
<TomyWork> unfortunately your patch didnt work (or i dont remember the steps to take after installing it)
<TomyWork> i built it myself after i noticed i can just enable the deb-src entry and apt-get source it
<OerHeks> Orpheon, testdisk is my 1st choice, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Orpheon> what would happen if I just overwrote the MBR with what I assume was the filesystem type? Would it just break for the first 1.5 gigabytes that are overwritten and work for the rest, or would the initial errors break everything and the result be useless?
<OerHeks> you would need sufficient space to write the lost data to.
<nacc> TomyWork: sorry, totally missing context
<nacc> TomyWork: i work on a lot of bugs :)
<TomyWork> oh, of course :D
<TomyWork> i was the one with the dell laptop whose bluetooth didnt work
<EriC^^> you can test it in 16.04 too but you need to install some packages, i wouldn't recommend it though
<TomyWork> you sent me a patch where you added the usb device id to btusb.c
<Orpheon> OerHeks: testdisk found nothing on its quick search, is that a sign that I'm doomed or should I bite the bullet and run the deeper search (something that I'm assuming will take ages)?
<EriC^^> kbob: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nacc> TomyWork: do you have a link to the patch, might help refresh my memory :)
<nacc> TomyWork: oh right, i submitted the ppa build, but i think it kept timing out?
<TomyWork> https://launchpad.net/~nacc/+archive/ubuntu/lp1382490
<TomyWork> yep
<TomyWork> i built it locally and installed it
<TomyWork> but bt-adapter -l still showed no devices
<OerHeks> Orpheon, yes, deep search might give some data back, no guarantee though
<Orpheon> ok
<EriC^^> Orpheon: do you have a saved paste of sudo parted -l or so?
<EriC^^> maybe somebody here asked you once to pastebin it?
<Orpheon> of before? No
<nacc> TomyWork: looking, one sec
<EriC^^> Orpheon: try testdisk's deeper search
<EriC^^> it usually finds a bunch of stuff in the first minute
<Orpheon> is there a way to skip the quicksearch?
<Orpheon> and go straight to deepsearch?
<EriC^^> Orpheon: yeah, press enter
<EriC^^> also with the deeper search you can stop it with enter and use whatever it found already
<nacc> TomyWork: do you have a link or pastebin of thep atch itself?
<nacc> *the patch
<TomyWork> nacc uh not sure... this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23593042/
<TomyWork> i dont know how to get the patch set in a structured way
<TomyWork> i only have the .diff.gz that apt-get source downloaded
<freelancerbob> ikevin: hi, i am back
<freelancerbob> ikevin: now i have problem with sudoers
<freelancerbob> ikevin: how can i fix it ? add user to sudoers or something
<ikevin> freelancerbob, return to chroot, and type: addgroup admin <your user>
<freelancerbob> ikevin: and what about this ? sudo adduser <username> sudo
<ikevin> addgroup if sufficient, so, while you apply a new group, you need to disconnect and reconnect
<TomyWork> nacc i remember you telling me a bunch of commands to try, beyond "bt-adapter -l". what else can i try to see at which point in the chain it breaks?
<ikevin> freelancerbob, don't use group sudo, use admin
<EriC^^> ikevin: there isn't an admin group in ubuntu i think
<EriC^^> there's sudo and adm for access to logs
<freelancerbob> what i meaning of this ?
<freelancerbob> root@kali:/# getent group sudo sudo:x:27:martin,tradmin
<bazhang> freelancerbob, is that kali linux
<freelancerbob> what is command to list user with their groups ?
<freelancerbob> users
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: groups <user>
<bazhang> freelancerbob, is that kali linux
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: it means martic and tradmin are in the sudo group
<freelancerbob> EriC^^:  root@kali:/# groups tradmin tradmin : martin sudo
<freelancerbob> I do not have user martin
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: try grep martic /etc/passwd
<EriC^^> *matrin
<EriC^^> (why do i keep typing martic)
<TomyWork> *ericcanttype
<EriC^^> :D
<freelancerbob> tradmin:x:1000:1000:Uzivatel:/home/martin:/bin/bash
<engpy> You have thing for Martic :)
<freelancerbob> how i rename user tradmin to someone else ?
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: create a new account and copy the files, it's easier and less headachy i guess
<EriC^^> sudo mv /home/martin /home/martin.backup
<freelancerbob> EriC^^:  why i have there Martin ??? > root@kali:/# groups tradmin tradmin : martin sudo
<EriC^^> then create the user and move the files back to /home/martin
<djovic_> or use this: sudo usermod -l <newname> -d <newname> <oldname>
<djovic_> should copy your home folder also to the new name
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: no idea, you have a martin group maybe? try grep martin /etc/group
<djovic_> or rather move it
<freelancerbob> root@kali:/#  grep martin /etc/group adm:x:4:syslog,martin cdrom:x:24:martin sudo:x:27:martin,tradmin dip:x:30:martin plugdev:x:46:martin lpadmin:x:113:martin martin:x:1000: sambashare:x:128:martin
<freelancerbob> och
<freelancerbob> martin:x:1000:
<freelancerbob> this line is there
<EriC^^> yeah
<zamba> in the process of installing ubuntu i accidentally disconnected the cd-rom
<zamba> how can i attach it again?
<ablest> eric i got nes name for you
<zamba> now i just get lots of "Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu-Server 16.04.1 LTS" ... messages
<zamba> can i manually mount it?
<freelancerbob> zamba: install it from usb :)
<ablest> generic
<zamba> freelancerbob: i'd rather not restart the whole installation process
<EriC^^> ablest: that doesn't make sense :P
<freelancerbob> EriC^^: why i then getting user tradmin is not in sudoers ?
<ablest> gen"eric"
<ablest> :)
<EriC^^> :P
<Ben64> kali?
<freelancerbob> EriC^^: let me restart PC and get from live-kali to installed ubuntu
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: ok
<gaybottom> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  he would "play the bongos" on my ass.  I was 14 he was 44
<rommel> zamba if this happened during the install just start over
<nacc> TomyWork: sorry, i had stepped away
<freelancerbob> EriC^^: usermod: user tradmin is currently used by process 2959
<freelancerbob> EriC^^: i can't rename user
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: are you logged into the account?
<freelancerbob> EriC^^: yes
<nacc> TomyWork: with that kernel, does btusb actual connect to your device (if you can, pastebin dmesg)
<EriC^^> you have to log out and use another account to do it
<freelancerbob> EriC^^:  that is really anoying, i do not have another account
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: create one quickly, sudo adduser <newaccount>
<EriC^^> then sudo adduser <newaccount> sudo
<freelancerbob> logout.login ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<TomyWork> nacc hmm, what do i filter for?
<aliozcan> guys, is there an easy way to kill all stopped jobs
<freelancerbob> EriC^^: seems that works thanks/. now i have som pop up line when i typing: lubo@lubo-hp:~$ sudo su sudo: unable to resolve host lubo-hp
<EriC^^> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<freelancerbob> what is diference between sudo su and sudo su - ?
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: - gives a login shell
<EriC^^> the consensus is that sudo -i is the better way
<freelancerbob> EriC^^:  do not understand :)
<gebruiker> freelancerbob: sudo is prefered over su for various reasons, 1) better logging 2) the root password does not have to be shared 3) when using su everything is executed from root with sudo only the nessesary commands
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: su - gives a login shell, it gives an environment like when the user logs in, people seem to agree that it's better to use sudo -i to get a root shell instead of su and su -
<freelancerbob> gebruiker: i think i need to read some manual first :)
<gebruiker> freelancerbob: http://www.aplawrence.com/Basics/sudo.html is a good starting point
<freelancerbob> gebruiker: yes i need mroe articles with unix security, some forum or good literature ?
<nacc> TomyWork: just pastebin it, if you're ok with that
<gebruiker> freelancerbob: wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com is a good place to start because it relates directly to the distrobution you are using. Some distrobutions might prefer things differently, however most of the time there is an broad overlap of commonnalities
<nomic> .zz.
<LondonAppDev> Hey guys, does anyone know how I can stop my wireless card going into power saving mode?
<LondonAppDev> Using Ubuntu 16.04
<acicula> how do you mean
<BluesKaj-pi> hiyas all
<acicula> LondonAppDev: what do you mean by disable powersaving?
<akik> LondonAppDev: you can add a script into /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/pre-up.d which always sets "/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 power off"
<LondonAppDev> Hi acicula, thanks for replying. So my network is suddenly freezing, and when I look in the syslog it seems like just before it freezes it gives "limiting tx power to 20"... so I think that's why it's freezing. I put the full log details here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/857975/prevent-network-card-going-into-low-power-mode
<LondonAppDev> So it seems like it's trying to put it into powwer saving mode
<LondonAppDev> thanks akik I will try that
<acicula> you can us iwconfig <interfacename> power off to disable power managment
<LondonAppDev> Thanks acicula. I am guessing that only persists until I reboot, which is why akik suggested adding to pre-up.d ?
<acicula> LondonAppDev: yes
<Popzi> https://gyazo.com/558b4584959bdb5c11063c896476e666 anyone know why my Sublimt Text ui scale is so small?
<acicula> Popzi: theme settings?
<gregl> Would anyone know why I keep getting redirected to ubuntu-unregged ?
<Popzi> acicula: there's nothing that seems to change the settings, it's not just the tabs that are small either
<flexd> gregl: is your nick unregistered? :) /msg nickserv help
<LondonAppDev> thank you acicula and akik.
<mrtAkdeniz> hey there
<acicula> gregl: you have to be identified to the nickServ to be able to join
<mrtAkdeniz> Guys I gonna freak out
<mrtAkdeniz> I've some problems about chmod and chown
<flexd> no need to panic
<gregl> flexd: I have been registered for years...
<mrtAkdeniz> I've php + nginx installation and i give chown www-data:www-data to application folder
<mrtAkdeniz> now when I want to change sth from my user, it says i can not because i've no permission
<flexd> okay, identified then? sometimes maybe you get disconnected and then you are not identified when you join, so you join #ubuntu-unregged instead
<mrtAkdeniz> stupid linux need to got it, I'm the OWNER!
<flexd> because of the modes on this channel
<mrtAkdeniz> I'm fuckin owner and I can change whatever I want, but no. it says i can not
<acicula> mrtAkdeniz: calm down
<flexd> mrtAkdeniz: chown changes the owner.
<mrtAkdeniz> flexd, yes, owner of the folder
<mrtAkdeniz> but owner of the computer still me
<mrtAkdeniz> and that folder on MY computer
<acicula> mrtAkdeniz: that has no bearing on file permissions however
<mrtAkdeniz> if i change ownership to my user, application brokes
<flexd> mrtAkdeniz: do you expect the computer to just know that? Your filesystem does not care who owns the hardware.
<gregl> flexd: Thats what i have been doing,but if i leave and return I have to re Identify..
<mrtAkdeniz> if i change it into www-data, this time i can not modify
<mrtAkdeniz> what's the way to has ownership on www-data and I also can edit
<flexd> gregl: weird.. do you automatically identify? You can add that to most clients. I have it setup in weechat so it automatically identifies me
<mrtAkdeniz> because of anger my english broken, so good
<flexd> mrtAkdeniz: add the www-data group to your user fore xample
<flexd> usermod -a -G www-data <your user>
<flexd> -a means append, -G means group, see man usermod
<mrtAkdeniz> flexd, already did, and chmod -R g+w to folter
<mrtAkdeniz> or w+g don't remember very well
<flexd> did you login again?
<mrtAkdeniz> nah, do i need to?
<flexd> Check what groups you have with the 'groups' comamnd
<flexd> new groups are not applied once you add them
<mrtAkdeniz> on remote server, exit and connect again works?
<gregl> flexd: Yeah I have it set to auto log me in... Its just Ubuntu all the other channels i join are ok.. Weird..
<mrtAkdeniz> flexd, seems like yes it works
<flexd> good :)
<sven^> hey. Are there any dynamic memory managers on ubuntu that wouldn' give a process the memory it wants even if there is free memory available and after some waiting time it would just give the process it's memory?
<sven^> might sound a bit odd..
<sven^> :)
<nacc> sven^: "dynamic memory managers"?
<TomyWork> nacc i'm on the stock kernel right now. i need to reboot first
<TomyWork> give me 10 minutes :)
<nacc> TomyWork: np
<sven^> nacc: hard to explain. I had a process that read in a fail and requested memory for each line. At first it crashed at 25k lines, then I ran it again and it managed 26k lines. each 30 seconds I waited (no matter if I tried running it or not) it managed to load 5k more lines.
<nacc> sven^: your process is requesting memory? so it's a program you wrote?
<nacc> sven^: what kind of 'crash'?
<sven^> nacc: memory allocation fails. Yes, I wrote it. It's pretty simple and straightforward and well tested
<mcphail> sven^: your program is broken. Trying to second guess the memory manager is a waste of time
<sven^> mcphail: where? http://sprunge.us/jfBY?c
<nacc> sven^: memory allocation failure is not a crash, unless your proram is buggy
<nacc> sven^: you mean your program *fails*?
<nacc> sven^: it feels like you are putting memory pressure on your system in a tight loop, then saying why do you run out of memory?
<sven^> nacc: the point is, the above code runs now. It failed 50 minutes ago
<sven^> nothing has changed since then
<nacc> sven^: yes it has
<nacc> sven^: memory pressure is different
<nacc> sven^: you forced a bunch of stuff out of the cache probably by running a memory hog
<nacc> sven^: so the next time you ran, there was more memory easily accessible
<sven^> nacc: but shouldn't the OS swap before killing a process?
<nacc> sven^: and/or, the kernel/glibcs was able to allocate more space
<nacc> sven^: it did not *kill* your process
<nacc> sven^: unless you mean your host went OOM, which is not what you said
<AppAraat> sorry if slightly offtopic, but what regex flavor does sed use?
<sven^> it declined memory, yeah... hmm
<nacc> sven^: yes, that's a glibc decision, afaict, right?
<nacc> sven^: the kernel did not deny you, because if it did, you would have an ooM
<nacc> AppAraat: depends on the flags you pass
<nacc> AppAraat: e.g., -r
<nacc> AppAraat: loook through `man sed` ?
<AppAraat> oh it can support multiple. Cool.
<sven^> nacc: I am very confused. free said there is like 2GB of free (not swapped or cached) memory. It was totally fine on 4 computers across multiple distributions. Sometimes it slowed down for swapping or stuff like that
<sven^> nacc: I am actually trying to find out why it failed. My best guess is some kind of memory protection demon or something similar, preventing a process to aquire too much memory at once
<sven^> and the odd point is, that I cannot reproduce the failure although nothing changed (at least not according to free and top)
<acicula> what is actually failing, some malloc call?
<sven^> calloc
<DK2> ive dd a system to another drive
<sven^> it 'failed'
<sven^> it is not failing anymore
<sven^> and that sucks even more
<DK2> but the cloned system wont boot "/proc/" and "/dev" contains no files, what went wrong?
<acicula> how are you determining failure, is there an error code?
<acicula> was there an out of memory notice in the kernel log?
<acicula> DK2: the virtual filesystems are not mounted
<sven^> no
<OlofL> I suspect a package is available from two repositories. How do I validate that? ANd if it is, how do I install from a specific one
<DK2> acicula how to mount dem actually?
<acicula> OlofL: the same package is available from a lot of different repositories, but in the default depository for your release there should only be one
<acicula> OlofL: exception being that the repository carries multiple versions of a package, such as python27 python34,etc
<OerHeks> apt-cache showpkg <package>
<acicula> DK2: err mounting proc? im guessing mount -t procfs proc /proc and the same for dev and sys, but how are you booting your system if those are not mounted?
<DK2> on a live linux
<OlofL> http://hastebin.com/ahoqowukuz.sql ok I see there are two versions. How do I select the 2.4 version to install?
<acicula> sven^: calloc doesnt just fail, it returns an error code if it doesnt succeed
<acicula> if the program just says failed you have to dig into the program code, but without an oom notice in the kernel log running out of memory is not the issue
<acicula> DK2: are you trying to chroot into your installed system or?
<mcphail> sven^: you are asking for an exponential amount of memeory (re)allocation, which is going to fail at some point. And remember realloc() can occupy more than double the required memory footprint if the ptr has to be moved and freed. Is it surprising you are hitting allocation errors?
<DK2> acicula : i can chroot into the system, but as i said it appears to be kind of broken because /dev/ is empty and it wont boot because of it
<acicula> DK2: yeah i understand, exit the chroot and issue a mount -o bind /proc /path/to/your/chroot/proc
<acicula> DK2: to the same for your dev and sys folders
<acicula> then try to chroot again
<DK2> ill try
<DK2> thanks
<acicula> those folders contain virtual filesystems, so unless these are mounted they are empty
<mcphail> sven^: by my quick calcs, your routine can claim 2GB (assuming a pointer to double is 8 bytes)
<nacc> sven^: as others have said, you really should be checking *why* calloc, realloc etc. fail
<OerHeks> OlofL, i think jut install, unless you use an other metapackage to install
<sven^> mcphail: the errors occur at pretty early and it's the calloc that fails, not the realloc. Apart from that you are right, but it's not applicable
<nacc> OlofL: and note that installing that takes you, effectively, off ubuntu
<nacc> sven^: also, you've ensured your rlimits are high enough?
<sven^> acicula, nacc: yeah, malloc/calloc can fail with ENOMEM. Which it did. At 40 MB when free said there were 2GB free space.
<sven^> nacc: well, they are now.
<nacc> sven^: when it failed with 40M, were your rlimits sufficiently high?
<sven^> nacc: and I didn't change them. So I am back at my original question: assuming the limits where not high enough before I ran it. what changed them?
<sven^> something went wrong and some demon or automatic mechanism fixed it. I want to find out who did
<nacc> sven^: how do you know this?
<sven^> know what?
<nacc> sven^: that the rlimit was the issue and changed?
<sven^> I don't, that's why I said 'assuming' :)
<DK2> acicula: how can i make the system then actually boot if the /dev/ is empty?
<nacc> sven^: i think you are making a logical leap that has no basis
<nacc> sven^: if you didn't change your rlimits manually, they didn't change
<nacc> sven^: you can have ENOMEM return at different points in the execution pattern based upon what the state of the glibc memory allocator is when you run, which also involves the state of memory on your system at the time, etc.
<acicula> DK2: its not, /dev is automatically mounted on boot
<nacc> sven^: if you want to investigate this, presuming no OOM, you can use: https://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/Allocation-Debugging.html
<sven^> ok, that's good. Then the rlimits were high enough before and are high enough now. So what else could cause a ENOMEM error while there is enough free memory and why can't I reproduce it now even when I try to get 1000x the memory?
<acicula> /path/to/your/root/dev is not
<sven^> nacc: I cannot reproduce the problem.
<sven^> I cannot debug it
<sven^> I can't do anything to trace it down from my side (i can't reboot the machine to see if it happens again). That's why I came here to ask if there are any ubuntu specific demons that manage memory (and maybe dynamicly change rlimits or stuff like that)
<DK2> acicula: but thats the problem /dev/ is empty
<roxas22> Hi
<roxas22> What's up?
<acicula> DK2: then how are you booting?
<sven^> All i can do now is hope the problem never happens again in production...
<roxas22> What appened?
<DK2> acicula: im accessing the system via rescue, because the it wont boot
<lucas-arg> hey guys, any good repo with themes for ubuntu?
<omganothernewb> I am a total newb with an unmanaged server and really could use some help. I am running 16.04 have LAMP set up and can bring up apache default page and php info page via IP but not domain.name
<nacc> sven^: i don't believe you should put such a thing into production
<nacc> sven^: and no, i do not believe there is any such daemon
<omganothernewb> would you say more?
<omganothernewb> like why not?
<nacc> sven^: it is trivially easy to show and prove that you can allocate different maximal amounts of memories before running out of memory from malloc, in the same program
<nacc> !who | omganothernewb
<ubottu> omganothernewb: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ducasse> omganothernewb: you need to set up a dns record pointing to your server
<kn330> omganothernewb: please share your apache vhost configuration (the one present in sites-enabled)
<omganothernewb> ducass I did at my domain registrar
<omganothernewb> kn330 it is whatever the default is.
<kn330> what do you see when you try to access using your domain.name?
<nacc> omganothernewb: can you ping your domain? or ssh to it, etc.? Tht is, is it resolve-bale
<nacc> *able
<SchrodingersScat> omganothernewb: nslookup domain.tld   #is also a handy tool to see what your domain is pointing to
<omganothernewb> kn330 I get server not found if I use IP I get the default apache page
<kn330> check the command given by SchrodingersScat
<nullbyte_>  SchrodingersScat ?
<SchrodingersScat> nullbyte_: you rang?
<SchrodingersScat> omganothernewb: is this a local server or remote?  are you being mindful of internal/external ips?
<omganothernewb> nslookup domain.tld timed out
<kn330> or try this: http://digwebinterface.com/  # this basically lets you check if your domain is pointing to the correct ip address
<kn330> omganothernewb: replace domain.tld with google.com if your domain is google.com
<omganothernewb> dirtypig.club@8.8.4.4 (Default):
<omganothernewb> all I get on that link kn330
<SchrodingersScat> says serverfail, check with your registrar/dns provider
<omganothernewb> I spent time with their chat support. I just dont know what to do after installing the lamp stuff.
<omganothernewb> namecheap support said something about zone file or whatnot...
<SchrodingersScat> nothing really needs to be setup on the server, as far as i know, to point the dns somewhere.
<kn330> If you do not see the public IP of your server then your DNS setting is messed up.
<omganothernewb> host support said something about rDNS if that is setup would that be the problem?
<omganothernewb> its been like 4 days LOL
<SchrodingersScat> omganothernewb: with namecheap I go into the advanceddns for the domain management, set a TTL of 5 minutes and put whatever IP i want
<v-y> SchrodingersScat: they have their own DNS servers, which are not reponding @ omganothernewb
<v-y> omganothernewb: http://www.dnsinspect.com/dirtypig.club/1481123299
<omganothernewb> I went to advanced dns, pointed server ip to ns1 and ns2 then set up custom dns ns1/2domain.com
<v-y> You shouldn't setup dns servers if you don't know about them. WHy not use their DNS ( namecheap's ) ?
<ducasse> omganothernewb: you are running your own dns servers?
<v-y> omganothernewb: revert them back.
<v-y> Yes, he/she is.
<omganothernewb> that is what their support suggested.
<omganothernewb> he
<v-y> omganothernewb: then revert them back.
<ducasse> omganothernewb: do it! you don't understand this well enough to do it yourself.
<v-y> Name Server: NS1.DIRTYPIG.CLUB
<v-y> Name Server: NS2.DIRTYPIG.CLUB  these two are not responding at all.
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, sounds like you're trying too hard if you just want apache up
<kn330> o m gawd
<omganothernewb> SchrodingersScat, how should I set it up at namecheap then?
<v-y> omganothernewb: login to your namecheap account, select the domain, choose BasicDNS. Then Set A records to 173.208.157.194
<omganothernewb> Ok, thanks v-y
<TomyWork> nacc i finally got to reboot :)
<TomyWork> This is the only line containing btusb in dmesg: [    3.896722] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb
<TomyWork> i added btusb to /etc/modules to make that happen, too :)
<nacc> TomyWork: can you pastebin `lspci -vvv`, `lsusb -vvv`?
<wwalker> I have LANG=en_US.UTF-8 in /etc/default/locale, it shows up in interactive logins, but not for system daemons (systemd, journald, etc.)  Anyone know the ubuntu magic to get LANG into things at start up?
<wwalker> (16.04)
<TomyWork> nacc http://paste.ubuntu.com/23593819/ here's lspci -vvv and lsusb -vvv
<nacc> TomyWork: ok, so the problem remains that regardless of anything else, lsusb indicates the device's class, subclass, radio freq and protocol are incorrect
<nacc> TomyWork: you're sure you built the kernel correctly and booted to the correct one
<nacc> TomyWork: ?
<kingplusplus> Please how do i fix this error when installing VirtualBox Guest Addition - I have done - apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade before doing the following but the linux header still is missing after installing it - please see full description and log http://dpaste.de/RJ9W
<nacc> kingplusplus: can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/vboxadd-install.log ?
<TomyWork> uname tells me it's 4.4.0-49-generic and i only have one -49 kernel on my machine :)
<littlebit> hi people, I have xubuntu 16.04 lts running for a while now and this is the first time I'm experiencing this. I had my monitor in power save mode and expected to see my desktop when I either move my mouse or press a key on the keyboard. but nothing happens. pressing ctrl+alt+f1-6 gets me to the terminal. is there a way how to get my dektop back??
<nacc> TomyWork: huh?
<TomyWork> i also earlier checked btusb.ko with a hex editor. the usb device id is in there
<TomyWork> (in little endian, i.e. backwards :)
<nacc> TomyWork: you didn't insert a changelog entry?
<TomyWork> nacc i wouldnt know how
<nacc> TomyWork: how did you build the kernel?
<TomyWork> i think that may be the problem with the build, as well
<TomyWork> on launchpad i mean
<TomyWork> i built it with "debuild -us -uc -b"
<TomyWork> and holy shit 26 GB in temporary files :D
<TomyWork> that created a dozen .deb files and a bunch more .udeb files for me
<TomyWork> i discarded the udeb files after reading that they're basically only for fresh installs and live CDs
<TomyWork> and selected from the .deb files the ones where i had corresponding packages installed from other versions
<TomyWork> that left me with those: linux-headers-4.4.0-49 linux-headers-4.4.0-49-generic linux-image-4.4.0-49-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-49-generic
<TomyWork> (that's from dpkg --get-selections. the file names are decorated differently)
<nacc> TomyWork: i'm really not sure and i need to work on work-related stuff right now, did you try following (roughly) the steps at: https://github.com/gnebehay/gnebehay.com/blob/master/contents/blog/lenovo-flexpad-bluetooth-debian/index.md ?
<nacc> TomyWork: i think similar to your hw
<TomyWork> ah, i'll try that link
<TomyWork> nacc ok the guide disconnects from my reality right before https://github.com/gnebehay/gnebehay.com/blob/master/contents/blog/lenovo-flexpad-bluetooth-debian/index.md#providing-the-firmware
<TomyWork> it does not show anything about not being able to find firmware
<littlebit> anyone?
<littlebit> I have xubuntu 16.04 lts running for a while now and this is the first time I'm experiencing this. I had my monitor in power save mode and expected to see my desktop when I either move my mouse or press a key on the keyboard. but nothing happens. pressing ctrl+alt+f1-6 gets me to the terminal. is there a way how to get my dektop back??
<IonutVan_> in which ubuntu version is postgresql 9.5 default?
<EriC^^> littlebit: is the session still running?
<nacc> IonutVan_: 9.5 is in 16.04 and on, not sure what the 'default', but that's where i'd guess
<nacc> TomyWork: right, because you have't rebuilt the driver locally yet
<IonutVan_> nacc, thanks a lot
<EriC^^> littlebit: do you have unsaved stuff there you need?
<nacc> TomyWork: it's a sequence of steps, the output of that section depends on doing the prior section
<nacc> TomyWork: i'm sying, delete the kernel you built with a .deb, im not convinced it's correct
<nacc> TomyWork: instead follow their process exactly
<EriC^^> littlebit: do you have unsaved stuff there you need?
<littlebit> EriC^^: the session is still running
<TomyWork> nacc well their build process for the kernel module introduces possible human error on my side. debuild does everything for me and eliminates that.
<nacc> TomyWork: except you did not insert a chagnelog entry and it's not obvious to me as an observer that you areo on the correct kernel
<nacc> TomyWork: which is human error :)
<TomyWork> nacc well i verified that with a kernel module
<TomyWork> nacc well i verified that with a hex editor
<EriC^^> littlebit: try DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force off
<nacc> TomyWork: where did you verify it? in the running kernel's memory?
<nacc> TomyWork: you veified that a kernel module on your disk has the right data in it, afaict
<TomyWork> the kernel module (btusb.ko) contains 3c 41 43 81 (my device is 413c:8143)
<TomyWork> that's /lib/modules/4.4.0-49-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko
<TomyWork> nacc to be extra sure that that's the file it's loading, let me insmod it by path instead of modprobing by name
<ducasse> EriC^^: shouldn't that be 'force on' to switch the screen back on?
<TomyWork> ah damn, that doesnt pull in the dependencies
<TomyWork> modprobe btusb && rmmod btusb && insmod /lib/modules/4.4.0-49-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko
<EriC^^> littlebit: see what ducasse said if it doesn't work
<TomyWork> there :)
<TomyWork> same output in dmesg when inserting the module
<TomyWork> [ 3906.835140] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb
<TomyWork> and nothing else beyond that
<TomyWork> maybe some other driver is occupying the device? how can i tell?
<IonutVan_> bullshit, ubuntu/xenial64 vagrant box is useless because is coming with "ubuntu" user and not with "vagrant" as expected
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ iirc, you can configure that in your Vagrantfile
<TomyWork> unusual, still, though
<IonutVan_> TomyWork,  and there is a password for that "ubuntu" user which is not mentioned anywhere
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ config.ssh.username
<TomyWork> and config.ssh.password once you find it
<TomyWork> i'm guessing it's "ubuntu"? :)
<TomyWork> or maybe you can access it with the well-known insecure vagrant key
<IonutVan_> and why should every user change the username when it should come default with vagrant user
<TomyWork> try "vagrant ssh -- -l ubuntu" to see if it works
<IonutVan_> is not ubuntu the password
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ oh you're not interested in getting it working
<IonutVan_> I can do: vagrant ssh, but for example systemctl stop nginx is asking for password
<TomyWork> if you can do "vagrant ssh", you have a vagrant user
<TomyWork> *unless* you reconfigured it in your Vagrantfile
<IonutVan_> and I don't see any trace of password in Vagrantfile
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, yes, there is a user, but is called ubuntu and default should be vagrant
<nacc> IonutVan_: TomyWork: there is a logical disconnect here, discussed elsewhere (I believe there is a bug on this), that there is a conflict between the default vagrant experience and the default ubuntu experience -- ubuntu's image favors ubuntu experience
<TomyWork> vagrant by default, uses its well-known insecure key to authenticate
<TomyWork> by default, vagrant uses its well-known insecure key to authenticate
<IonutVan_> nacc, TomyWork https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1569237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569237 in cloud-images "vagrant xenial box is not provided with vagrant/vagrant username and password" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> TomyWork: so i would try adding debugging to your driver at this point
<IonutVan_> see that the others are complaining as well
<TomyWork> well i cant diagnose their problems without talking to them. you're here, however
<TomyWork> and i know a thing or two about vagrant
<TomyWork> so do you want to figure this out or not?
<IonutVan_> so, there is a user called "ubuntu" (which it seems that also it has a password attached to it) but default vagrant boxes are comming with "vagrant" user
<IonutVan_> so, how I can find the password for that "ubuntu" user
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ first of all, does "vagrant ssh" work out of the box?
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, yes
<TomyWork> ok, two possibilities
<IonutVan_> [17:22:38]  <IonutVan_>	I can do: vagrant ssh, but for example systemctl stop nginx is asking for password
<TomyWork> 1. there's a vagrant user
<TomyWork> 2. there's a config.ssh.username line in one of the Vagrantfiles
<c_nick> how to get the output of robocopy in a batch jo
<TomyWork> either in your current directory
<TomyWork> or in ~/.vagrant.d/boxes/$boxname
<TomyWork> (or in ~/.vagrant.d itself, but that's unlikely unless you put it there)
<TomyWork> nacc you mean like printf debugging or actual debugging? :)
<nacc> TomyWork: printk, but yeah
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, this means that every user of that ubuntu/xenial64 image should change all this thing
<TomyWork> nacc uh, did you notice you put the id into a thing called "blacklist_table"? :)
<IonutVan_> is just bullshit, instead of just creating the vagrant box ubuntu/xenial64 in proper way
<TomyWork> nacc there's also a "btusb_table"
<nacc> !ohmy | IonutVan_
<ubottu> IonutVan_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ we're still in the "figuring out what's going on" phase, not the "cursing at the responsibles" phase
<IonutVan_> ok, sorry
<nacc> TomyWork: yes, becasue more than likely you need the same change as similar devices from the vendor
<arlion[c]> Ubuntu 14.04.4 going to 14.04.5, Across 450 boxes, I have about 20 in various states of depens hell. Taking one box as an example, this box is attempting to reconfigure and depmod a new kernel. 3.19.0.77-generic, and 4.4.0-53-generic linux-generic-lts-xenial... why this box is trying to go to xenial idk..
<IonutVan_> so, perhaps the good idea will be to just update the vagrant box image for xenial to use proper user, as recommended
<arlion[c]> perfoming a dpkg --configure -a attempts to recompile the initrafs but it fails due to th kernel not being configured
<arlion[c]> any advice how to remove and reset the package installation phase.
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ did you take a look at the Vagrantfile in the box directory?
<nacc> arlion[c]: that's called the lts stack
<nacc> arlion[c]: err, hwe stack
<arlion[c]> okay, so it's fine, as long as it stays on the 3.19 kernel branch
<nacc> arlion[c]: huh?
<nacc> arlion[c]: why are you using 14.04.4 or 14.04.5 if you wnat to be on 3.19?
<nacc> arlion[c]: kernel-wise, i mean
<arlion[c]> wooah...
<nacc> arlion[c]: you want to stay on 14.04.0/14.04.1 kernel
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, yes, there is just: Vagrant.configure .... and config.vm.box = "ubuntu/xenial64"
<IonutVan_> nothing else
<arlion[c]> this kernel says its now on 4.4
<nacc> arlion[c]: actually, you can't be on 3.19 anymore and supported, iirc
<arlion[c]> okay, i misunderstood the kernel package
<nacc> arlion[c]: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<arlion[c]> when it says linux-image-3.19.0-77, i took that as that is the kernel version
<nacc> arlion[c]: it is?
<nacc> arlion[c]: i think you're getting mixed up, as well, by the fact that pakcages can be installed and not necessarily used
<arlion[c]> no, uname -a says that the kernel is 4.4.0-42, so unless im going back several years
<nacc> arlion[c]: but you only need 14.04.x if you need a newer kernel/hw support
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ can you write "getent passwd vagrant" into the shell on the box?
<nacc> arlion[c]: mabye excluding 14.04.1 :)
<arlion[c]> Yes, I need that plus all the security updates that comes with it.
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, in the box folder I have:
<IonutVan_>   config.ssh.username = "ubuntu"
<IonutVan_>   config.ssh.password = "a1cc1e2dc85075ba5b17c3fa"
<arlion[c]> nacc: what are your thoughts?
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ see, there's your password :)
<nacc> arlion[c]: need what?
<arlion[c]> ?
<nacc> arlion[c]: you said "need that" ...
<nacc> arlion[c]: what do you mean by "that"?
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ should really be indicated somewhere though...
<TomyWork> also, that ubuntu user needs passwordless sudo in order to comply with requirements for a vagrant base box
<arlion[c]> I need the new kernel along with staying with the the evolving LTS stream of updates until EOL of the 14.04 branch
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, ok, and what I solved with that? my scrips are still supposing that the user is called "vagrant" as recommended, and to have /home/vagrant and not /home/ubuntu with ubuntu password
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ well that first of all means your scripts are bad :)
<nacc> arlion[c]: ok, so you do want to go to the latest HWE
<nacc> arlion[c]: note that you are late in updating, aswell :)
<TomyWork> but of course most scripts are not written with variable users in mind
<nacc> arlion[c]: in that 14.04.4 is no longer supported :)
<arlion[c]> Yes, I want to go to the latest HWE, I am aware that I am late.
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, sorry to tell you, but all vagrant boxes are using "vagrant" user and only xenial is trying to change that. That's why a lot of users complain about that
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, so, my scrips are how they should be
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ you could of course just create that vagrant user
<arlion[c]> I am asking for assistance in troubleshooting the last few boxes that failed the upgrade process.
<TomyWork> and give it passwordless sudo
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, and? thins will not solve the issue for the other users which use xenial box
<IonutVan_> this*
<TomyWork> nope, but for your self
<nacc> arlion[c]: can  you pastebin `apt install -f`
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ and for the others, you already have that launchpad issue, right?
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, thanks anyway, I will just use centos/opensuse image and recommend that to my colleagues as well
<arlion[c]> nacc: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/501098/11288651/
<TomyWork> you'd need someone to set the issue to confirmed
<nacc> arlion[c]: so ... these machines were not being kept up to date?
<nacc> arlion[c]: as in, you had ancient kernels on them
<arlion[c]> current booted kernel is 4.4.0-42
<nacc> arlion[c]: i think you might need to hard purge using dpkg
<nacc> arlion[c]: yes, i undrsetand -- but apt is trying to remove packages that are rather old
<arlion[c]> These boxes are old, but not 14.04.1 old.
<arlion[c]> maybe 14.04.3 ish time
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ i'd need to download and test that image (can't do that here) in order to give a definite opinion on the matter, but if what you're telling me is correct, about the box Vagrantfile, then that's a no-go and needs to be fixed
<TomyWork> so IonutVan_ one last thing: have you tried updating the box?
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, if you don't believe what I told you, then check the above link and see that is a issue with the xenial image, the other users are complaining as well
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, yes
<nacc> arlion[c]: so they clearly were on 14.04.4, i undrestand that
<TomyWork> there have been a number of updates to the box since october
<nacc> arlion[c]: err, sorry! 14.04.3
<nacc> arlion[c]: my point was you didn't have just hte last two 14.04.3 kernels on the system
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ it's not that i say you're lying, i just dont go without evidence when forming beliefs
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, the last comment for that link is from a few days ago
<nacc> arlion[c]: you had at least two older ones
<IonutVan_> and I also confirmed that
<arlion[c]> nacc: it is possible an apt autoremove already purged those.
<nacc> arlion[c]: well no, beacuse they aren't purged, right?
<arlion[c]> right, because apt still thinks they are there
<IonutVan_> anyway, for me doesn't matter, I just use a different distro
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ any idea what the download url is for that box?
<IonutVan_> https://atlas.hashicorp.com/ubuntu/boxes/xenial64
<IonutVan_> i have to go, thanks
<TomyWork> not their web interface
<nacc> arlion[c]: so were those files manually deleted by someon else?
<arlion[c]> possible, but I seriously doubt it
<LondonAppDev> Hey, my WiFi keeps freezing on my Ubuntu 16.04 laptop. If I do a continuous ping, then it will just randomly freeze (the ping won't fail or timeout, but it will just stop making pings completely). When this happens I need to disconnect and re-connect to the network. If anyone has any ideas as to how to fix this that would be much appreciated. The wifi details are here: https://gist.github.com/LondonAppDev/9cb52ed8b2a6e26c00946708d8c33a33
<arlion[c]> I'm not so concered about the root cause as working from here and correcting the box
<nacc> arlion[c]: you could try dpkg -P --force-all <pkgname> ?
<nacc> arlion[c]: given that you don't need those packages anymore, it's probably ok to force things
<nacc> arlion[c]: nt usually recommended
<arlion[c]> which package, there are a few listed there
<nacc> arlion[c]: i mean, you could do linux-image-*3.19* or those three listed in te paste
<TomyWork> <nacc> TomyWork: yes, becasue more than likely you need the same change as similar devices from the vendor
<TomyWork> there's a "Broadcom BCM20702A0" up in "btusb_table"
<TomyWork> that's my type, but a different usb id
<nacc> TomyWork: oh i didn't realize that
<arlion[c]> nacc "*" is an illegal character when paired with a purge
<nacc> TomyWork: ok, you coudl try adding it there
<nacc> arlion[c]: ok specify it manually for those three tht are failinng to remove
<arlion[c]> nacc: yeah, im doing that now..
<TomyWork> nacc will do :)
<nacc> TomyWork: sorry about that -- iw as sort of guessing on what is correc,t as i know nothing about the hardware in practice
<arlion[c]> nacc: i need to go, ill pick this up in a bit
<TomyWork> nacc i'll try if i can get the build process from the link going, as that seems to be much quicker
<TomyWork> i'll build a proper package later, when i verify this is working :)
<TomyWork> nacc what does the "depmod" step do?
<nacc> TomyWork: iirc, that installs a modules.dep file and maybe a System.map file
<nacc> TomyWork: for the modules for that build
<nacc> TomyWork: those are used for modules dependencies and to help ensure all symbols are resovled
<Nuentoter> question, is there ANY way to still get software for ubuntu gutsy? it is the only ubuntu distro that wants to work with this old laptop
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | Nuentoter use the old-releases repo as detailed here
<ubottu> Nuentoter use the old-releases repo as detailed here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Nuentoter> I do not wish to upgrade though, upgrading breaks the laptop, I just need to get a couple programs up and running then it will never see the internet again
<zx2c4> Hey -- any ubuntu devs here that could point me to some documentation describing exactly the process and criteria for how packages flow from debian into ubuntu, and how and when updates of those work?
<ducasse> Nuentoter: read what i wrote.
<Nuentoter> i did, will the old-release repo's contain things outside of the upgrade software though? or have they been trimmed?
<ducasse> Nuentoter: should contain everything afaik.
<Nuentoter> oh ok cool
<Nuentoter> I just need something like chrome or opera to run in kiosk mode
<Nuentoter> although i'll b surprised if chrome works
<ducasse> chrome won't be there, that's not in the repos.
<nacc> neither is opera
<nacc> afaik; and that's not a gutsy statement
<OerHeks> Nuentoter, i hope 64 bit, else you might fail with chrome
<nicomachus> s/might/will/
<Nuentoter> nope, its 32 :(
<nicomachus> Nuentoter: Chrome doesn't support 32 bit anymore.
<Nuentoter> shit
<nicomachus> language.
<Nuentoter> sorry
<Nuentoter> dagnabbit
<nicomachus> Chromium may.
<OerHeks> no flash ..
<Nuentoter> I dont care if its supported anymore, if I can install an old one, it wont be going online, just needs to load one simple webpage from our internal server
<nicomachus> OerHeks: Chromium can do flash.
<ducasse> iirc, opera 12 used to be in the repos
<nicomachus> 11:16 <+Torne> we don't actively maintain 32-bit support, but we haven't
<nicomachus>                explicitly removed it either; it's mostly up to downstream linux
<nicomachus>                distros who package binaries to maintain
<nicomachus> from #chromium dudes.
<Nuentoter> i thought opera was in repo but not sure about how far back though
<ducasse> Nuentoter: change your sources and find out :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Nuentoter> thats what i'm doing right now, urrgg havent used vim in forever, can't remember keyboard shortcuts for everything lol
<nicomachus> man vim
<Nuentoter> i think its the only editor on gutsy server edition
<nicomachus> nano should be default
<Nuentoter> ooh
<Nuentoter> yay nano exists
<TomyWork> nacc it works \o/
<TomyWork> nacc i did only the steps before the sudo steps, then did sudo rmmod btusb && sudo insmod drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko
<TomyWork> (inside the kernel source tree)
<TomyWork> i'll test it a bit to see if i can actually connect something
<TomyWork> then i'll download a current kernel source and rebuild that with the inserted line :)
<Nuentoter> seems to be working ok so far, getting link2 on it so I can surf around from it a bit, i hope
<TomyWork> you said i should use changelog to distinguish it from the stock kernel. what do i need to do? "dch -v 4.4.0-53.74~14.04.1-tomy1" or something?
<TomyWork> nacc you said i should use changelog to distinguish it from the stock kernel. what do i need to do? "dch -v 4.4.0-53.74~14.04.1-tomy1" or something?
<coredump> People, I know that someone must ask this here like every month but I am thinkoing on a T460s for my work laptop (going back to Linux from a MBP that is literally hell). How does this config looks https://i.gyazo.com/b81bc87c641d2ad1263fedbc68c16ff2.png
<dym> Hey people! I migrated my openvpn server from a 14.04 to 16.04 machine by copying the config dirs. Now the "server openvpn start" command wont start the server.conf configuration. It does, if i manually call the dameon with --config server.conf though. any thoughts?
<coredump> I am avoiding WQHD because apparently that doesn’t work well enough for me to be comfortable with it.
<TomyWork> dym <Captain Obvious> the default config file location must have changed
<dym> TomyWork: Like /etc/openvpn/? :D
<dym> It hasnt.
<TomyWork> dym the name, maybe?
<dym> /etc/openvpn/server.conf
<dym> i though the upstart script recognizes the configurations in /etc/openvpn/ anyways?
<nicomachus> dym: 14.04 was upstart, but 16.04 uses systemd instead
<c_nick> Hi, I am using robocopy to copy the files from one folder to another, but if the folder is missing robocopy outputs the error message (0x02) but the batch script ERRORLEVEL has error code 16
<dym> nicomachus: sorry, yes - i meant "service ..."
<dym> isnt this systemd?
<Random832> c_nick, errorlevel from robocopy is explained here http://ss64.com/nt/robocopy-exit.html - it's not related to system error codes (where 2 is ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)
<nicomachus> dym: make sure you're using the full path. systemd needs it, but upstart didn't. upstart could use $PATH but systemd needs an absolute path
<c_nick> Random832, isnt the ERRORLEVEL variable in the batch job supposed to store the output of Robocopy ? How can i get the ouput of Robocopy in a batch job?
<Random832> errorlevel stores the exit status which is the value described in that page. Why do you want the output?
<dym> nicomachus: http://script.quakenet.org/paste/2837008
<TomyWork> nacc hmm it doesn't *quite* work. it kinda does seem to work for a while, then it goes into a state where bt-adapter -l just waits for a while then says "bt-adapter: bluez service is not found Did you forget to run bluetoothd?"
<TomyWork> even though that service is running
<dym> nicomachus: whereas "openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/server.conf" does work, but not daemonized.
<c_nick> Random832, I want the return code of Rococopy
<c_nick> so i shoud use ERRORLEVEL right ?
<nicomachus> dym: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/626771/migrate-basic-upstart-script-to-systemd
<nicomachus> and this is always worth the read when making the switch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<dym> NoImNotNineVolt: sorry, maybe i misphrased. I did not migrate the ubuntu upstart scripts.
<dym> nicomachus: *
<dym> i only migrated the openvpn configuration
<c_nick> Random832, why is the batch file generating system error codes ? All i am doing is Robocopy src dest
<dym> which makes it more odd
<TomyWork> nacc in that state, bluetoothd seems to be churning in place, according to strace.
<NoImNotNineVolt> ah.
<dym> Sorry NoImNotNineVolt :)
<dym> Didnt mean to wake you
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed. i was like ".... is my memory that bad?"
<dym> okay "dpkg-reconfigure openvpn" did the trick.
<dym> Thanks guys!
<coxn> I'm wondering if another livepatch user can explain what I see here: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/200a408682701fbc5a761bf158442537
<coxn> livepatch reports "fully-patched: true" at -51, but I see a -53 installed via apt
<c_nick> Random832, anyways thanks a lot your information really helped .. ciaos
<Random832> c_nick, the system error code tells you as the user what the specific failure was - i.e. that a file was not found. errorlevel just tells you *that* it failed, which is all a batch file really needs to decide not to continue.
<Random832> c_nick, it's like if you used cp to copy some file, it prints "filename: No such file or directory", but $? is just 1 vs 0 for success. robocopy reports slightly more information for "success but something odd happened", which is why its failure status is 16.
<coxn> oh I think I get it
<coxn> $ sudo canonical-livepatch status --verbose |grep last-check
<coxn> last-check: 2016-12-07T12:29:03.276012-05:00
<coxn> its update stream is completely independent (and behind)
<Random832> like how grep will return 1 for no matches but 2 for a real error.
<coxn> is there a place where I can see the timing/scheduling/history of livepatch releases?
<coxn> and/or is there a way to cause livepatch to do a check?
 * coxn discovers the mailing list & subject line: [LSN-0014-1] Linux kernel vulnerability
<eset> Strange thing happend. My desktop icons are bigger that they were. How to resize all of them? Using ubuntu 16.10
<wabbits> can the distro version of chromium use alsa?
<eset> than*
<sencer> Hi. I have a problem. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS on my desktop pc right now. I've tried to install it on my Laptop also but Some few problems occured. I was having some problems with booting the live usb disk, but eventually I figured it out. Here is the problem, My Laptop does not shutdown when I click on shutdown icons, I pressed F8 while shutting down, is says [Will now halt/restart]. How can I solve this.(Unfortunately none of the internet suggestion
<sencer> s worked. It doesn't work when I change GRUB files quiet splash bla bla bla.. Please Help!))
<mqu> hello! i met a strange problem could you help me to figure out?
<wabbits> what is the problem?
<mqu> everything started when i tried to run some jar applet which should draw some UI: https://s3.amazonaws.com/java_101/m0/e2/m0e2HW.jar
<mqu> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation); 154 (GLX)
<mqu> 24 (X_GLXCreateNewContext)
<mqu> and I get the following weird problem, I blame java at first
<mqu> but then I realized that it most likely system problem. "glxinfo" gets me the same problem
<sencer> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<Nuentoter> @sencer in terminal will it shutdown sith command?
<mqu> what can I check to figure out the problem?
<sencer> Sometimes it does, but after some config at grub files it does not somehow
<mqu> i think there's some problem with nvidia driver problem in ubuntu
<mqu> tried reinstalling but didn't help
<le_pig> In the way that Debian has "suites", like stable, unstable, etc., does Ubuntu have an analogue?  This would be different than codenames, like Trusty, Utopic, etc.
<sencer> @mqu Nvidia? are you talking to me? sorry I didn't understand
<mqu> sencer: no, i tried to describe my own problem xd
<sencer> @Nuentoter But I was able to shutdown via terminal why wouldn't the button don't work ?
<sencer> @mqu Ah xD sorry, but I'm thinking that my problem is about nvidia too ?..
<Nuentoter> im assuming your using unity?
 * uxfi +++_
<sencer> @Nuentoter Exactly!
<sencer> @Nuentoter I can send you more details about the problem ?
<Nuentoter> using the cairo dock?
<sencer> @Nuentoter Well to be honest I don't know what that is but Unity I mean the standard desktop and the icons on the top right corner
<Nuentoter> if you logout first can you shutdown then?
<ducasse> le_pig: stable would correspond to the latest lts, while unstable would be upcoming release. sort of.
<gnuser> gnome-session[20496]: (gnome-shell:12425): St-WARNING **: Ignoring length property that isn't a number at line 888, col 20
<gnuser> Hey guys, anyone aware of this error that keeps poping up on my journalctl logs?? I'm running ubuntu 16.04.01 LTS up to date
<ducasse> gnuser: not an error, just a warning. just ignore it.
<sencer> @Neuntoter I tried but when I logged out (clicked) black screen appeared and nothing happened
<sencer> @Nuentoter It works with the "sudo shutdown -h now" with terminal (when grub file is set to default)
<Nuentoter> @sencer what does /etc/pam.d/common-session look like?   it should include a line  " session    optional    pam_systemd.so "
<ducasse> sencer: fyi, you don't need the @ on irc
<lakitu> what's a very compatible graphics card for ubuntu (preferably also linux mint, too) - ?
<lakitu> or where should i find a list
<lakitu> i've heard nvidiia
<lakitu> nvidia
<lakitu> but the one i bought doesn't seem fully comptaible
<lakitu> compatible
<Nuentoter> whatcha got lakitu
<Nuentoter> ?
<sencer> Yes is does include that line
<lakitu> i have to reinstall an old graphics card just to install the os, then re put in my new one
<sencer> @Nuentoter What else do I search for ?
<lakitu> & it's hard to see the pci slot, & all this
<lakitu> Nuentoter: i'd have to look. a 70$ but highly rated nvidia card
<lakitu> i'm not gaming, so don't need much more than videos & desktop effects
<ducasse> lakitu: older amd cards that use the radeon driver are often rock solid, but it depends on the use case
<lakitu> i have a sapphire 5770, but it wasn't compatible enough
<lakitu> bummer, cause i spent like 275$ on it
<lakitu> i've been struggling to reseat this old gpu for like 15-20 minutes. really frustrating
<ducasse> lakitu: best approach is to find a model you like, then ask for experiences with that exact card
<black91> 750 ti does the trick for all games
<lakitu> well, anyone know of a very compatible linux card for say kubuntu, that can play videos too, besides desktop effects
<black91> 750 ti and gtx 1070 work well with ubuntu/
<lakitu> what price range, black91
<sencer> I got 780Ti by the way works just fine don't even know why they need 1000 series for :)
<black91> 750 is like 120*
<lakitu> cool
<lakitu> who makes that
<lakitu> gtx - amd?
<black91> nvid
<sencer> Nuentoter: Any help?
<Nuentoter> sencer: try adding line  " X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay=20 "   to    ~/.config/autostart
<BluesKaj> heh, I have an entry level nvidia 840GS that cost 40 bucks , works great , as long as you're not a gamer it's fine fore HTPC/media/videos etc
<lakitu> err yeah, that's what i meant
<BluesKaj> 8400GS
<Nuentoter> sometimes cairo i guess can cause problems and the delay can help order things out
<black91> 1070 total waste of money, not much difference then 950 imo
<lakitu> i will have like 4 monitors at least, with desktop effects tho
<BluesKaj> if you don't gane you probly don't need anything over 100bucks
<lakitu> do you think a 750/780 ti can handle it?
<lakitu> maybe a tv stream or w/e
<lakitu> too
<sencer> Nuentoter: There is not a directory "/.config/autostart" ? when I call the directory with "gedit" it just opens a blank document ?
<black91> id like to pump the 750 its a decent card
<black91> could do it no problem
<ducasse> lakitu: 4 screens or more might be a problem, you need to check that.
<lakitu> how/where do i check that
<lakitu> i guess for one, i'd need enough video heads (on the gpus)
<mikeymop> quick question. 16.04 systemd, do we still use modprobe to (un)load kmods?
<black91> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133642&cm_re=gtx_960-_-14-133-642-_-Product
<ducasse> lakitu: number of outputs, and how many separate outputs it supports over dp for example.
<lakitu> i get tired of newer oses not having normal hardware compatibility.   my big problem with mint was it didn't support half my hardware
<BluesKaj> don't beleive all the hype, most pcie gpus are overkill for most users
<mikeymop> and now you're selecting your h/w based on the OS you want?
<lakitu> apple requires i buy all apple hardware, including replacements & upgrades
<lakitu> this is a small price compared to that
<lakitu> for kde/kubuntu
<mikeymop> iirc apple h/w works okay on linux except for the models w/ broadcomm wireless, in which case you need to use their binaries
<black91> linux can run pretty much everything anyway
<black91> only had a few issues with proprietary chips
<lakitu> i have basic newer hardware, & a lot of the times i had compatibility issues
<black91> but even those
<lakitu> basic/popular
<lakitu> makes me think i didn't do enough research; hence this, now
<lakitu> asking questions.
<black91> i go for basic/popular too
<lakitu> it's probably a good idea, for compatibility reasons
<lakitu> now i think i shoudl just look up each piece of hardware, & if it's not, see what is recommended for my os
<huffner> hello
<huffner> are there any yrsobs here/
<huffner> i 'd like a yrsobs
<ducasse> lakitu: nvidia makes special models for multihead, but they are expensive. tend to be well-supported by linux, though.
<lakitu> maybe better to just buy 2
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, so, did you see the issue? or you still can not believe :)
<lakitu> back under the desk to struggle with reseating this =/
<lakitu> maybe. maybe i'll just buy a new card.
<lakitu> anyway, thanks
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, it seems that xenial vagrant image was just updated 20161207.0.0/providers/virtualbox.box. but it still has the "ubuntu" user instead of "vagrant"
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ well i was going to say that some commenters say the issue doesnt exist, but i misread it earlier
<TomyWork> those updates are probably automatic
<TomyWork> with the latest patches and all
<TomyWork> my suggestion is to find someone with access who can set bugs to "confirmed". that'll be the way forward
<TomyWork> and be civil
<TomyWork> "you suck" and "why arent you doing your job" isnt going to encourage anyone to help you... just saying, in case you thought about saying that :)
<IonutVan_> :):)
<IonutVan_> but I was thinking that the person in charge is here :)
<ilhami> wHAT?
<ilhami> What?
<ilhami> Lol @ caps lock
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, as you can see this issue was reported since 2016-04-12 and nobody cares about it. So, I don't expect any update on it :)
<TomyWork> IonutVan_ or maybe you have just always been cursing about this instead of presenting the issue in a civil manner.
<TomyWork> just my thoughts. i'm off, see ya
<IonutVan_> TomyWork, is the first time I tried the xenial vagrant image
<IonutVan_> and will be the last one as well :)
<mikeymop> quick question. 16.04 systemd, do we still use modprobe to (un)load kmods?
<mikeymop> Ubuntu documentation just has a general article covering as far back as 12.04 so i cant be sure
<EriC^^> mikeymop: by kmods you mean kernel modules?
<mikeymop> yea
<EriC^^> mikeymop: yeah,
<mikeymop> awesome, thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<gnuser> so the gnome-session WARNING should just be ignored ?
<gnuser> gnome-session[20496]: (gnome-shell:12425): St-WARNING **: Ignoring length property that isn't a number at line 153, col 27
<ducasse> gnuser: yes.
<ducasse> gnuser: you _could_ file a bug, but you will just be asked to provide a patch.
<Sleaker> hi. I'm working on trying to create a systemd socket similar to an old inetd socket with upstart and having a bit of trouble getting it all enabled. I'm wanting x11vnc to run on port 5903 whenever a connection comes through on that port.
<Sleaker> this is my socket file. I put it in /lib/systemd/system and it enables properly.
<Sleaker> http://pastebin.com/H8ny6pfp
<Sleaker> but when I try to have an @.service file associated with it it doesn't seem like systemctl recognizes it at all.
<Sleaker> here's the @.service file: http://pastebin.com/C3VAt66h
<cvende> Hello all, I need some linux knowledge: I have a netbook which I go to class with, and a workstation at home, I would like to sync my class folder (mainly odt and pdf) on both linux, what should I use, nfs or rsync?
<ahi2>  in 16.04 the ethernet connection is no longer eth0. it is enp2s0. anyone know why?
<Sleaker> ahi2: kernel naming changed
<ahi2> anyway to fix it
<Sleaker> it's to prevent swapped cards from getting the same hardware names
<Sleaker> you can pass in a kernel parameter to switch to the old-style names if you really want to do that.
<ahi2> ok
<ahi2> what is the parameter
<Sleaker> there's also a file you can adjust for this: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<ducasse> ahi2: it is strongly recommended to just get used to it, as this is the way it will be from now on
<mikeymop> http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-CPU-AMD-GFX-Rumor-Back
<Sleaker> that has information on what and why, and how to switch off.
<mikeymop> ths makes me sad, if I use nvidia I will have to have both big drivers on my machine
<Sleaker> mikeymop: aye
<ahi2> thansk sleaker
<Sleaker> any comments on my question above?
<MonkeyDust> Sleaker  better repeat the question, instea of referring to it
<Nuentoter> ok having trouble with xorg and stuff, originally had slim, just installed kdm, used apt-get remove to remove slim and now it still wants to start it. using reconfigure it still shows slim and gdm and kdm, how do I remove these?
<troop> hello. when i activate chroot sftp jail for a user it can't uses ssh anymore. is there any tutorial about creating ssh&sftp jail together?
<troop> thank you
<Sleaker> I'm trying to convert a inetd socket to systemd, I have a unit file for the socket it activates properly. I have an *@.service file, but systemd doesn't seem to recognize it. to enable it do I just symlink it into the /etc/systemd/system folder?
<Sleaker> I can't really find any docs on the associated @service for a socket.
<Sleaker> and systemctl doesn't recognize them
<Sleaker> even the builtins.
<jhutchins> Sleaker: What about if you set it up exactly as you would for init and let the compatibility feature handle it?
<Sleaker> jhutchins: that requires running inetd commands which don't exist?
<Sleaker> or is that still in there
<jhutchins> Sleaker: I only have a vague idea of what you're talking about, but if commands no longer exist, systemd should have some method of dealing with them.
<Sleaker> yah, no inetd command on the system. also this is for a deployable ltsp5 image, so installing more packages just for a compat layer is.. iffy.
<Sleaker> jhutchins: the replacement for inetd sockets is systemd unit file sockets though?
<Sleaker> I don't think there's any sort of compat layer for that
<mustmodify> If I'm ssh'd into a machine and I get disconnected somehow, what happens to that session / whatever is running? I thought I remembered that running processes would be killed. But I just had an experience where it looked like everything finished normally.
<MonkeyDust> mustmodify  consider using 'screen'
<jhutchins> mustmodify: Some processes will complete, some will die.
<jhutchins> mustmodify: Yes, screen ensures that the session will stay open and processes complete.
<MonkeyDust> !screen | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<mikeymop> Sleaker: dont you need a wantedby= *
<Sleaker> none of the examples for @services indicate that
<Sleaker> the sockets include that
<mikeymop> let me do some more reading
<mikeymop> I've only wrote a few simple units so
<Sleaker> maybe the @ unit just gets instanced and put in there only when it gets run?
<mikeymop> on a support call 1s
<Sleaker> ah man I got it working :-/
<Sleaker> I just didn't run systemctl start socketname.socket after enableing the socket. lol
<Sleaker> so yah, I was correct. @ services don't show up in systemctl they just need the @.service file in the lib dir and then the socket automatically finds them and such. as long as the unit file for the socket is enabled and then started everything 'just works'
<mustmodify> if I ssh in to a machine then `ps aux | {{my_username}}` I get two ssh-relevant entries... why two? Why is one of them owned by root? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/ac195b5caf08063d71a260e9b848de68
<mikeymop> Sleaker: gotcha, thanks for the resolutino
<mikeymop> glad you got it
<mikeymop> mustmodify: last time you ssh'd did you use 'exit'
<mustmodify> mikeymop: I typically do but there was an instance recently where I was disconnected during a deploy, which uses SSH.
<mikeymop> then the session will remain open
<mikeymop> i usually pkill them
<mikeymop> had like 15 once because an android app i used didn't use exit
<mikeymop> switched to juicessh
<mustmodify> I see... both of these were started recently, and at the same time...
<mustmodify> so I assumed they were related?
<Sleaker> ssh spawns 2 processes normally doesn't it?
<Sleaker> mine does.
<Sleaker> this is sshd NOT ssh btw.
<mustmodify> right.
<mustmodify> sshd
<mustmodify> so why is one of them owned by root?
<mustmodify> I don't have sudo privileges or anything...
<Sleaker> that's the actual server process.
<mustmodify> the one owned by root is the actual server process...
<mustmodify> well what's the other one?
<Sleaker> your interactive shell
<Sleaker> that's why it has a pts/*
<mikeymop> mustmodify: missed your gist, sorry
<mikeymop> Sleaker: so what does this unit do? spawn a vnc process for the host or one per host
<mikeymop> auto starts the deamon right?
<Sleaker> mikeymop: ah yah this is for an ltsp5 environment to spawn a x11vnc process automatically when a connection comes through on 5903
<Sleaker> our old ltsp4 env you could screen-share by just connecting to the host and probing the different displays since everything was run on the server. but ltsp5 runs X on the actual thin clients.
<Sleaker> so to do screen sharing I'm having to setup x11vnc stuff over tunneled ssh and just trying to get it all scripted so our support guys don't have to manually type in a bucnh of commands everytime they need to screenshare to see what the end user is trying to do
<Sleaker> using a socket with inetd/systemd gets rid of the need to have them sudo/su as root etc.
<Sleaker> and yah it's a per-connection thing, but then I've limited it to a single connection.
<Sleaker> the main server system is still running trusty with upstart, so it was using the inetd method for this.
<Sleaker> is that enough info mikeymop ? haha
<mikeymop> thats very interesting
<mikeymop> so you'd ssh in and a vnc connection would be established under the user that ssh'd and then they can just open thier vnc client and connect?
<mikeymop> i'm surprised such a simple unit can do all that
<Sleaker> better than that.
<Sleaker> the tunnel doesn't cause the service to run. it wont run the x11vnc server script until you actually try to open a vnc client on the port.
<Sleaker> and the x11vnc script is just this: /usr/bin/x11vnc -inetd -q -once -display :7 -auth guess -timeout 30
<Sleaker> although I think I left off the -rfbport 5903 thing on there
<Sleaker> or it might not need it since it's launched with -inetd option
<Sleaker> and it's smart enough to see which socket to link with
<Sleaker> kernel stuff makes it 'just work' or somesuch.
<mikeymop> totally stealing this
<JamesB> Hello. I started using the most recent Ubuntu, and my auth.log and syslog are entirely full of systemd related spam. Is there any way to remove this entirely?
<Jordan_U> JamesB: Please pastebin examples of such log entries.
<JamesB> Sure. It's all junk: http://pastebin.com/gYdH6cas
<Jordan_U> JamesB: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<Sleaker> hahaha mikeymop :D
<mikeymop> haha :) i gotta stay fresh, desperate to break into a linux job
<mikeymop> just got funding for a homelab so I can do cool things
<Sleaker> well g/l - it's half of what I'm doing right now :D
<JamesB> Jordan: root=... ro biosdevname=0 biosdevname=0 debug xencons=tty root=/dev/xvda1
<ioria> JamesB, better if you paste it
<JamesB> I just did. It's one line.
<ioria> JamesB, k, let's try this   dmesg | grep Kernel
<mikeymop> Sleaker: thanks! and volunteer work?
<Sleaker> mikeymop: nope, day job.
<MDTech-us_MAN> I am trying to install ubuntu on a custom computer with a asus Z97 gamer pro board
<MDTech-us_MAN> I created a dvd and put it in
<MDTech-us_MAN> i start up and... nothing happens
<MDTech-us_MAN> I see a blinking cursor for a few seconds and then windows boots
<MDTech-us_MAN> I am sure the boot priorities are correct
<MDTech-us_MAN> when I manually boot into bios, see a UEFI FAT option for the DVD and just the dvd
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  dual boot ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I want to wipe windows out and put ubuntu only
<MDTech-us_MAN> and windows in a vm
<mikeymop> MDTech-us_MAN: mash f12 at the bios and boot the disk?
<Nuentoter> i would recommend using a usb stick as well
<MDTech-us_MAN> when I use the bios boot menu and specifically boot UEFI it locks up for a few seconds and goes back to the menu
<MDTech-us_MAN> when I use the non-UEFI option I get a blinking cursor that moves to the next line, dissapears and I am back at the boot menu
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  i think you installed win in efi mode, so make a usb with rufus, and boot in efi mode from it (optionally disable secure boot)
<MDTech-us_MAN> same exact result if I make a usb drive
<MDTech-us_MAN> I disabled secure boot at the beggining btw
<Nuentoter> did you boot in efi though?
<MDTech-us_MAN> yup
<Nuentoter> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> I tried both
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  how did you do it ?
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,   the stick, i mean
<Nuentoter> win32diskimager works for some iso files when rufus doesnt as well
<MDTech-us_MAN> I tried different drives using both undebootin and the ubuntu create a restore disk option
<Nuentoter> I've had a couple issues with rufus and certain distro's
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,   try rufus
<MDTech-us_MAN> every timeI get exactly the same result
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> googling
<Nuentoter> yeah rufus is the goto, second choice (for me) is win32diskimager
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh, I already wiped windows
<MDTech-us_MAN> I'm on mu ubuntu laptop atm
<MDTech-us_MAN> *my
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  on linux , use dd
<Nuentoter> use dd in terminal
<MDTech-us_MAN> so just dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX1
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  /dev/sdX
<MDTech-us_MAN> or dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<EriC^^> MDTech-us_MAN: dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<EriC^^> or dd status=progress if=ubuntu....
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  you can also boot the iso from grub with grub-imageboot
<MDTech-us_MAN> dd is working
<WizardGed> hey is there a way to reset software stuck partially downloaded on ubuntu touch
<MDTech-us_MAN> i got 2 questions about grub: how would I get to grub if I got nothing and how do I get the iso there too?
<justPie> Does anyone have any experience installing wifi drivers that don't play nice with ubuntu 16.04? The card in question is asus PCE-n53
<MDTech-us_MAN> justPie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/193319/missing-driver-asus-pce-n53-11n-n600-pci-e-adapter
<justPie> MDTech-us_MAN: Thanks. But I actually already tried this. When i get to modprobe no wifi card shows up when i do ifconig
<linelevel> Hi, where is the right place to configure a service to start with Ubuntu (upon log in, after the desktop loads)?
<justPie> or even after i reboot
<linelevel> ^ Running Ubuntu 16.04
<justPie> linelevel: I think you're looking for init.d
<Sleaker> linelevel: it depends on what DM you're using but most DMs have a place to setup stuff like that.
<Sleaker> if you want it user-specific.
<MDTech-us_MAN> justPie: https://github.com/mareksuscak/asus-pce-n53-linux ?
<linelevel> Sleaker: Unity
<justPie> MDTech-us_MAN: Did that too, lol.
<justPie> I'll try it again real quick to make myself feel better
<linelevel> justPie: Wouldn't that run upon system boot, not when the desktop GUI finishes loading?
<MDTech-us_MAN> justPie: wait for someone else then
<MDTech-us_MAN> justPie: sorry
<Sleaker> linelevel: generally init.d/systemd scripts will run at boot yes, depends on what their dependencies are.
<MDTech-us_MAN> EriC^^: dd is still doing it's stuff
<Sleaker> if you want to set it up as a user-level run only when you login I believe Unity has a place to configure that but I'm not familiar with unity.
<justPie> MDTech-us_MAN: No need to be sorry! This issue is been a headache for awhile. Been using a usb wifi stick in the meantime. Thanks!
<MDTech-us_MAN> EriC^^: its done
<ioria> linelevel,  you can use a service unit with graphical.target or simply go in Autostart
<linelevel> Sleaker: What if I just want to run a script (not a service) upon boot, but the script will add something to the Unity toolbar, so that needs to be loaded before this runs.
<Sleaker> 'service unit' == systemd way. 'Autostart' == Unity way.
<Sleaker> services are scripts..
<linelevel> Sleaker: yes, but not all scripts are services.
<Sleaker> correct.
<nicomachus> sleaker: you mean upstart, not unity
<Sleaker> ah
<mirak> hi
<ioria> linelevel,  if you need a gui, you don't have much of a choice
<mirak> can i plug a pci express 1x card in a pci express 16x slot ?
<justPie> MDTech-us_MAN: Just tried doing the make/make install again. I run modprobe and nothing happens. I do ifconfig and no wifi driver
<Sleaker> mirak: 1x and 16x generally have different form-factor plugs
<mirak> not really
<mirak> Sleaker, not really,
<nicomachus> also, more of a question for ##hardware than here.
<mirak> ok thanks
<GFXDude> mirak, PCI-X and standard PCI are cross compatible, BUT if you put a standard PCI card in a PCI-X slot then the whole PCI-X BUS will slow down (not just the one slot)
<mirak> didn't know that channel
<MDTech-us_MAN> justPie: check dmesg
<GFXDude> PCI-e is entirely different and not compatible with either PCI or PCI-X
<Sleaker> oh I'm thinking the smaller x4 slot maybe.
<linelevel> loria: Sleaker: Okay, so here is my actual use case. There is a service called `foo` which is already configured. It starts on boot and I can control it with `service foo start/stop/restart/etc`. I want to run *additional instances* of this service with different configurations, and I've already confirmed that I can do this by running something like `HOME=$HOME/.foo/conf2 service foo start`. Now I want to run that upon boot. When started, that 
<justPie> MDTech-us_MAN: Ive never used dmsg before. What am i looking for?
<linelevel> ^ Let me know if that cut off due to length.
<nicomachus> ioria ^
<linelevel> nicomachus: Thanks..
<mirak> it's PCIe 1x, not PCI-X
<ioria> linelevel,  what your service/script does exactly ?
<linelevel> ioria: The service is from a third-party.
<MDTech-us_MAN> justPie: check lspci
<MDTech-us_MAN> you should see if it sees it
<ioria> linelevel,  ok.... and ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> and what it thinks it is
<justPie> MDTech-us_MAN: lspci sees it 04:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5592 PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<linelevel> ioria: It's dropbox. I want to run multiple instances of the dropbox service, and as stated above, this is possible by giving each additional instance a false HOME directory.
<MDTech-us_MAN> justPie: by the way, do you do ifconfig -a?
<Sleaker> linelevel: so copy the service file into a new one with the new options
<Sleaker> and name it something slightly different?
<ioria> linelevel,  oh, sorry... don't know much about dropbox
<justPie> MDTech-us_MAN: http://pastebin.com/wvsP7VJD
<justPie> wlx60a44cec637e is my usb wifi
<linelevel> ioria: Right, but this question doesn't really depend on the specifics of dropbox, which is why I stated it in generic terms initially.
<linelevel> Sleaker: Wouldn't it be easier to just run a script that itself runs `HOME=<whatever> service dropbox start` rather than copying the service file?
<Sleaker> linelevel: that's not how services work
<Sleaker> you need a file for each instance.
<ioria> linelevel,  have you tried Autostart ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> justPie: eno0 is it
<Sleaker> or make a new script that does exactly what you're stating.
<MDTech-us_MAN> i checked the mac address
<MDTech-us_MAN> E0-3F-49-AC-5E-06			ASUSTek COMPUTER INC., TAIWAN
<linelevel> Sleaker: This does work. If I type `HOME=$HOME/.dropbox/conf2 service dropbox start`, then everything works fine. It starts a second instance of the service that runs along-side the first.
<Sleaker> instead of including the full other script.
<linelevel> Sleaker: Now I'm just trying to figure out how to get this to run on startup.
<Sleaker> ah that's something you need at login
<Sleaker> that wont work in a service file.
<justPie> MDTech-us_MAN: I think thats my builtin ethernet. When i pull my usb wifi out it no wifi channels show up
<linelevel> Sleaker: Right, so where is the best place to put it?
<MDTech-us_MAN> now why NetworkManager doesnt pick it up is a different problem
<MDTech-us_MAN> justPie: try connect to wifi without gui
<MDTech-us_MAN> https://bhattigurjot.wordpress.com/2013/10/26/connect-to-wi-fi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal/
<ioria> linelevel,  just type Startup in dash
<ioria> linelevel,  then Add
<MDTech-us_MAN> EriC^^: It booted. I selected try ubuntu without installing and got the ubuntu logo
<stan_man_can> Is there any way to disable the super key in full screen apps?
<justPie> MDTech-us_MAN: i just ran iwconfig and it says eno1 has no wireless extensions
<MDTech-us_MAN> EriC^^: now for the past 10-15 min the ubuntu logo is gone and I got a black screen.
<MDTech-us_MAN> justPie: no idea then... :S
<linelevel> ioria: Okay, that works. Thank you.
<EriC^^> MDTech-us_MAN: try pressing esc
<ioria> linelevel,  no prob
<MDTech-us_MAN> EriC^^: same black screen
<EriC^^> MDTech-us_MAN: try booting with nomodeset
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,  you may need nomodeset
<MDTech-us_MAN> lol
<EriC^^> is it uefi? black/white grub screen?
<MDTech-us_MAN> how do I do that?
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,   nvidia gtx something ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea 780 I think
<carly> hey guys i really need some help - can someone tell me how to install .targz files on ubuntu
<MDTech-us_MAN> its an oldie
<ioria> MDTech-us_MAN,   F6
<MDTech-us_MAN> i already had the ubuntu logo for a few min
<MDTech-us_MAN> rebooting
<MDTech-us_MAN> this is using uefi btw
<EriC^^> MDTech-us_MAN: press "e" over try ubuntu and add nomodeset in the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ... somewhere in the middle
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+x
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> i'll remove quiet and splash ok?
<EriC^^> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> and replace with nomodeset
<MDTech-us_MAN> booting...
<MDTech-us_MAN> bunch of text scrolling
<MDTech-us_MAN> its starting a bunck of stuff
<MDTech-us_MAN> *bunch
<MDTech-us_MAN> and its gone
<MDTech-us_MAN> black screen...
<MDTech-us_MAN> yeaaaa
<MDTech-us_MAN> at the home screen!
<MDTech-us_MAN> but its only on one monitor
<MDTech-us_MAN> and low res
<MDTech-us_MAN> I assume it will be fine after install?
<MonkeyDust> MDTech-us_MAN  spare the enter key
<Jordan_U> If JamesB comes back, tell them to remove "debug" from their kernel parameters.
<MDTech-us_MAN> MonkeyDust: But... why?
<justPie> Does anyone have any experience installing wifi drivers that don't play nice with ubuntu 16.04? The card in question is asus PCE-n53. The card shows up in lspci but doesn't show up in iwconfig. I compiled the drivers using make and make install. I then ran modprobe right after with no luck. Anyone have any ideas?
<NoImNotNineVolt> what driver does lspci -v show it's using?
<NoImNotNineVolt> does lsmod show the correct driver?
<justPie> NoImNotNineVolt: http://pastebin.com/hCRZPJH0
<justPie> I did a grep on lsmod and this what it returns. "rt5592sta            1146880  0"
<justPie> don't know what it means though
<NoImNotNineVolt> the first field is the module name, the second is the size, and the third is what it's used by.
<NoImNotNineVolt> loaded but not used. are you sure it's the right driver?
<NoImNotNineVolt> have you rebooted since?
<justPie> i haven't rebooted
<NoImNotNineVolt> if that's not too much of an issue, it's worth a shot.
<justPie> Ya ill give it a shot. But the driver im using is a patched driver. The one under the product website doesn't compile correctly.
<petersaints> hi guys. I've noticed that when you enable virtual workspaces in Ubuntu 16.10 nothing happens. Is that a known issue?
<MDTech-us_MAN> justPie: the guy on the askubuntu aswer said he could ignore the error...
<MDTech-us_MAN> fyi
<justPie> The error is "error: macro "__DATE__" might prevent reproducible builds [-Werror=date-time]"
<MonkeyDust> petersaints  ctrl-alt-arrow to switch workspace
<justPie> MDTech-us_MAN: but it doesn't finish the make process, it just exits?
<MDTech-us_MAN> check if it created the so
<justPie> when i run make install it fails
<NoImNotNineVolt> justPie: is this wifi adapter a rt2860 or an rt5592sta?
<NoImNotNineVolt> because it's using the rt2860 driver.
<justPie> interesting... Maybe it was one of my failed attempts
<NoImNotNineVolt> if that's not the correct driver, you may need to blacklist it in modprobe or something.
<justPie> how would i uninstall it?
<NoImNotNineVolt> modprobe -R or rmmod or something like that.
<NoImNotNineVolt> that'll remove it, but i have no idea how to uninstall it.
<NoImNotNineVolt> if you didn't install it from a package, then you're on your own there :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> (if you did a make install, you can take a look at the makefile and reverse whatever the install target does)
<justPie> interesting... i try to do rmmod rt2860 and modprobe -r rt2860 and it gives me module not loaded / module not found
<petersaints> MonkeyDust: That's not it. AFAIK the virtual workspaces get enabled but the grid is define as 1x1. Therefore, Ctrl+Arrows don't work and there's no icon to switch workspaces on the left bar/dock. If change the grid size to 2x2 on the CCSM it starts to work as expected. This is just something I noticed as strange behavior on 16.10 and that I thing that has passed unnoticed for a long time since I couldn't find any reports about this iss
<petersaints> …an easy fix but it's still a bug. Unless Canonical is doing it on purpose since Unity's 7 virtual workspaces are currently the WORST virtual workspaces implementation across all modern desktops (GNOME Dhr
<ikonia> justPie: did you check it was actually loaded
<justPie> ikonia: no. it just says its in use here : http://pastebin.com/hCRZPJH0
<petersaints> *(GNOME Shell, KDE Plasma, Cinnamon and even Windows 10 and macOS)
<justPie> did lsmod | grep 2860 as well and doesn't return anything
<ikonia> justPie: thats a different module
<ikonia> it's the rt5592 thats in use
<justPie> but it says Kernel driver in use: rt2860?
<ikonia> kernel driver is not the module
<petersaints> Also, on Unity 8 virtual workspaces are nowhere to be seen. It seems that they will just drop them in the future. It may seem a conspiracy theory but that's how it things seem to be heading.
<justPie> ah. Yeah, im not a power user. Still suck at this stuff
<nicomachus> justPie: everyone starts somewhere.
<justPie> lol, but i started 4 years ago X)
<justPie> so, i guess that leaves me confused. Whats rt2860 then?
<justPie> and if the device is infact using the correct driver then why don't it work
<marrygrim> what is a good 1gb x4 port server grade nic?
<nicomachus> marrygrim: try asking in ##hardware or ##networking
<marrygrim> i am asking here because of the drivers for ubuntu server and desktop-openstack-ubuntu snappy core- virtual box/vm nicomachus
<nicomachus> marrygrim: most drivers will work just fine. The only one's I've seen issues with are a few select realtek chipsets, but even those are generally fixed pretty quickly (or at least have a workaround). But as a rule, this channel has never done buying recommendations.
<iresf> hey  everyone
<iresf> how to install    libQt5XcbQpa.so.5  on ubuntu  14.04.1
<iresf> ?
<puffinz> Android app deps on google play services is lammmme.
<\9> iresf: doesn't look like it exists in the qt packages provided by trusty
<\9> iresf: you'll need a ppa, if there is one available. or update to 16.04.1, which is the current LTS, for a Qt version that provides the library
<\9> iresf: you can of course compile it yourself but you'll be on your own then
<iresf> \9 : is it possible to install ?   i need to that for  android emulator
<\9> i just explained...
<\9> possibly you could try an older android emulator version that doesn't require it
<\9> since you use older stuff in 14.04 anyway
<\9> if you need the latest android emulator then you need the latest LTS
<iresf> i want to run emulator64-x86     by amd cpu    on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit     that it has that problem
<iresf> \9   :   yes  but  on   ubuntu 16.04    fglrx does not work   anymore  and i need to fglrx  for performance
<iresf> i think i have to go to the  fedora
<\9> can't you just install the emulator from the repos?
<\9> it seems to be available there
<\9> you should be able to get a supported version that way
<iresf> \9 : installing   newest  QT library is possible on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ikonia> I'd ask yourself why you want to do this
<\9> *facepalm*
<ikonia> as if the distribution is not "shipping it" how would you expect others to use any work you do on it
<iresf> ikonia : i want to use android emulator64-x86 but it says a bad error
<ikonia> ok - so why do you want to update the QT version beyond what ubuntu ships ?
<iresf> becoz   the error is about   version of qt lib
<ikonia> issyl0: what's the actual error ?
<ikonia> ops, sorry issyl0
<ikonia> iresf: what's the actual error
<iresf> libQt5XcbQpa.so.5 => not found
<ikonia> so it can't find a libray
<ikonia> why do you think an upgrade will fix that ?
<iresf> i just thought it should be upgrade
<ikonia> why ?
<iresf> to fix
<ikonia> you have an error about a missing library - and your answer is to upgrade ?
<ikonia> is that what you're actually saying ?
<iresf> yh i think
<ikonia> so thats not going to help you
<ikonia> as upgrading a package that isn't installed/doesn't exist won't help,
<ikonia> you need to understand what package provides that file and just install it
<iresf> ikonia : how to solve it  ?
<ikonia> install the package that contains the file
<xangua> No qt5 for Ubuntu 14.04 ;-)
<ikonia> he's on 14.04....?
<xangua> Yes
<ikonia> the package looks to be libqt5gui5
<koffeinfriedhof> libqt5gui5-gles http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libqt5gui5-gles/filelist
<ikonia> the Kubuntu project would probably have a maintained PPA for QT5 for 14.04, I'd be surprised if they don't
<iresf> thank u very much
<ikonia> why are you giving him xenial packages ?
<ikonia> he's on 14.04 ?
<koffeinfriedhof> Sorry, I thought he would do an upgrade.
<ikonia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libqt5gui5
<ikonia> looks like there is QT5 for 14.04
<xangua> Oh nice
<iresf> ikonia  :  but libqt5gui5  have already installed
<clarkk> I need to get the default /etc/apache2 directory from the deb package, or using a package manager. What is the best way to do this?
<ikonia> iresf: ok - so search for that missing file, see if it's actually on the file system
<ikonia> clarkk: when you install the package, it will create the directory for you
<clarkk> ikonia: I've borked the default directory.
<ikonia> re-install the package then
<iresf> the only missing file is libQt5XcbQpa.so.5  that there is in http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libqt5gui5-gles/filelist  that is for 16.04.1
<iresf> but i want to upgrade whole system to 16.04  because i have installed fglrx on it    and then my system will break
<issyl0> ikonia: No problem. :-)
<infinitephantasm> hello, can someone help me with a bit of a problem trying to run linux 2.6.38-10-generic on 16.04?
<Ben64> infinitephantasm: yes. don't
<infinitephantasm> well, i kinda need to in order to get a driver installed
<infinitephantasm> and so far that's the only working solution i've seen so far
<Ben64> no you don't
#ubuntu 2016-12-08
<xangua> Maybe you could start with A before B
<infinitephantasm> well, it needs me to build it using a kernel source build folder, which i can't find
<infinitephantasm> the one it defaults to doesn't exist
<xangua> Maybe you need to start with A before B and C
<Ben64> what's the actual issue
<infinitephantasm> basically i have the conexant hsf usb modem i'm trying to install, but can't seem to find the proper drivers to without having it be required on a older version
<infinitephantasm> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/oem/
<infinitephantasm> these drivers specifically
<genii> ugh, Conexant
<infinitephantasm> it's annoying to even find the proper solution and i've looked everywhere
<genii> infinitephantasm: I can tell you already that the linuxant source tree contains 32bit binary blobs that no longer work on pretty much anything
<infinitephantasm> great =_=
<genii> infinitephantasm: I had the exact same problem with them before
<infinitephantasm> it just says "Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?"
<infinitephantasm> it defaults to [/lib/modules/4.4.0-53-generic/build]
<infinitephantasm> and that doesn't work because it's missing version.h because it doesn't exist
<infinitephantasm> (the whole path ((not /lib/modules/, the generic part) just doesn't occur)
<infinitephantasm> then it grants me the option of using /boot/config-4.4.0-53-generic in a temporary kernel tree
<infinitephantasm> try that, it waits a couple seconds, then basically fails because it's unable to prepare said temporary kernel tree
<infinitephantasm> so basically if i can't get this installed i'm gonna have to buy one that actually works :l
<genii> infinitephantasm: If you still want to persist on this, take a look at my extremely old posting on it, #49 at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1015673&page=5
<Ben64> seems like buying a new one would be best
<infinitephantasm> i'm running it on a VM, so if i break anything it won't be a total loss
<genii> infinitephantasm: As you can see, I did manage to get things working back in 2006
<infinitephantasm> it's 10 years after that so i don't know if it'll work lmao
<infinitephantasm> by the way, it seems someone's still trying to keep driver links alive
<genii> infinitephantasm: Your Mileage May Vary
<infinitephantasm> @ george-hopkins.github.io/hsfmodem/
<infinitephantasm> nice on them
<genii> infinitephantasm: But truthfully, you're just better off to go grab a modem that works under Linux instead, the amount of time that can be wasted on things like this, if you count up the hours, you're losing a lot of potentially useful time for some other thing
<infinitephantasm> i'm a 16 year old in high school with no job. i have no such thing as useful time :P
<infinitephantasm> + i have no money to buy what i need (dell nw147 or whatever) anyways
<genii> Then tinker away :)
<iresf> the first error is : This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb".
<iresf> ?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<iresf> how to install qt platform plugin xcb on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<may68> Apt-get install brain
<genii> !info xcb | iresf
<ubottu> iresf: xcb (source: xcb): Pigeon holes for your cut and paste selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-4.3 (yakkety), package size 22 kB, installed size 88 kB
<genii> Hm
<may68> Ubuntu is kinda crap
<may68> The user interface is terrible
<genii> may68: Good thing that there's also Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Mythbuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu-Mate and lots of other desktop environments for you to try then
<iresf> ubottu : i installed it but still it has same error
<ubottu> iresf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ElinKattunge> Hi
<ElinKattunge> Few you let me talk! Goody good!
<cfhowlett> may68, you have at least 6 different desktop environments to choose from not to mention more themes than can be easily counted.  you are also free to use any of the other ubuntu flavors --- indeed you are free to use ANY linux.  "ubuntu is crap" suggests you would be happier elsewhere.  please explore your options but keep such sentiments OUT of the tech support channels.  thank you.
<infinitephantasm> genii: yeah, couldn't get it to work
 * genii shrugs
<infinitephantasm> apparently gave '/usr/lib/hsfmodem/modules/GPL/oscompat.h:125:24: fatal error: asm/system.h: No such file or directory'
<infinitephantasm> oh well
 * genii wanders off to watch Leafs
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<black91> sudo apt-get install libQt5XcbQpa.so
<black91> .5
<cfhowlett> black91, now do that in your terminal
<may68> How can I make Ubuntu look like windows 10
<cfhowlett> may68, please stop trolling this channel.
<kk4ewt> may68,  google exactly that in google
<bazhang> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/transform-your-ubuntu-into-windows-10-look-with-these-gtk-themes may68
<bazhang> may68, that was found with a two second web search
<iresf> does lubuntu 16.04 or Kubuntu  support fglrx  ?
<Ben64> i don't think fglrx is a thing anymore
<bazhang> !info fglrx
<ubottu> Package fglrx does not exist in yakkety
<bazhang> iresf, no, why would it
<bazhang> what are you doing that you think you need iresf
<iresf> i have Apu  Radeon R5   M240  and want main driver it on ubuntu supported by amd
<bazhang> r5?
<bazhang> how old is that card iresf
<iresf> i saw in amd website that released some version but i could not see my model ( R5  M240 )     and i do not know what  do i do
<iresf> yes
<iresf> seller   lied me
<bazhang> iresf, please tell us why you think you need fglrx
<cfhowlett> iresf, more likely the seller did not actually know
<iresf> cfhowlett :maybe
<iresf> bazhang : i use android virtual device  on ubuntu  to test app and android programming     without fglrx  the performance of android VD is very bad
<iresf> also i need to  Opengl properties for that
<iresf> i deleted ubuntu 16.04 only for fglrx and installed 14.04 but unfortuanely it   emulator64-x86 deos not work  on ubuntu 14.04
<may68> I'll trade you. Debian for A Ubuntu
<may68> Deal?
<bazhang> may68, stay on topic here
<may68> Ok, what Ubuntu project needs volunteers the most
<bazhang> may68, check the mailing lists
<bazhang> this is ubuntu technical support, not chatter about ubuntu
<bazhang> !lists | may68
<ubottu> may68: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<iresf> what is Segmentation fault (core dumped)   when i  ./libqxcb ?
<Geo> If I installed a server iso, but want to use the gui desktop, what packages should I install?
<iresf> on ldd  :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23596259/
<Bashing-om> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Geo> is GNOME the default on desktop edition?
<Geo> but first, i have a larger problem- i just installed in a VM from the iso, and now when i apt update, it only looks to the CD as the source- how do I get it to look to the internet repos?
<cfhowlett> Geo, plain vanilla ubuntu default is unity
<Geo> so what package would I need to install to get that up and running?
<cfhowlett> ... "that" ?
<Geo> unity
<cfhowlett> Geo, did you install ubuntu or ubuntu-gnome?
<Geo> i guess the original question scrolled off- I installed from a server iso, not desktop
<Geo> if i want to enable the default desktop environment ubuntu desktop ships with, which packages do I need to install?
<cfhowlett> ah.  right.  sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop will get the full meal deal.
<Geo> cool, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Geo> and then for my harder question- any thoughts on that?
<cfhowlett> Geo, restate the question
<Geo> why the source list only seems to be looking for the cdrom?
<Geo> apt-get update tries searching the cdrom as the package source, not the internet repos
<cfhowlett> ... <forest gump voice says ...> because you told it to.
<Geo> I just popped it in and let it ride... i thought it would install a sources list that would point to the internet when it was done installing
<cfhowlett> Geo, in other words, go into your software settings and disable the cdrom
<Geo> its not mounted... and I don't recall ever seeing a source list on my other isntalls have cdrom:// as a source in it
<cfhowlett> Geo, more /etc/apt/sources.list will show you
<Geo> right - do i need to delete those cdrom refereces?
<Geo> its just different from what I'm used to seeig, thats what I'm a little thrown
<cfhowlett> Geo, or just comment them out
<Geo> yeah. I just don't think I've ever had to do that before, I'm not sure why it changed for this install
<Braunscheisse> anybody here looking to suck the hot salty cum from my hairy uncircumcized cock?
<cfhowlett> !ops | Braunscheisse ban requested
<ubottu> Braunscheisse ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Braunscheisse> I am a big fan of salty cum
<Braunscheisse> then chasing it with either a coke
<Braunscheisse> or a shot of mezcal
<KYTechGuy> Sorry, Braunscheisse - your appalling lack of punctuation turns me off.
<cfhowlett> KYTechGuy, let's not engage with obvious trolls please
<KYTechGuy> Gotcha.
<Geo> ok, *last* question, promise :)
<justPie> lets try this again: Does anyone have any experience installing wifi drivers that don't play nice with ubuntu 16.04? The card in question is asus PCE-n53. The card shows up in lspci but doesn't show up in iwconfig. I compiled the drivers using make and make install. I then ran modprobe right after with no luck. Anyone have any ideas?
<Geo> I'm installing this b/c my upgrade from 14 to 16 (in a vm) has started freezing the VM on a near daily basis and, in some cases, even the host
<Geo> have you seen anyone else with an issue like this?
<justPie> lspci -v returns : http://pastebin.com/hCRZPJH0
<cfhowlett> Geo, freezing the HOST?  unusual!
<Geo> the reigning hypothesis is that the vmtools have borked something
<Geo> yeah
<Geo> I normally wouldn't associate that with the VM, but it was started immediately after the upgrade, along with the VM freezes
<tsimonq2> Hey guys, I want to do something complicated and am not finding much documentation on it.
<Mahjongg> hi, how can i modify network connections in terminal? I removed ubuntu-desktop as this instance is running on a remote machine with restricted hardware
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | tsimonq2
<ubottu> tsimonq2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SchrodingersScat> goes for you too Mahjongg, what are you actually trying to do?
<tsimonq2> Let's say I have 4 different partitions I want to set a RAID 5 array up on. I want to install Ubuntu on them via debootstrap, or appendix 4 in the installation guide.
<tsimonq2> SchrodingersScat: I was typing. ;)
<tsimonq2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> ANYWAYS
<Mahjongg> SchrodingersScat, I'd like to disable wifi and use the ethernet port to connect that box to the LAN
<Mahjongg> 16.04.1
<SchrodingersScat> Mahjongg: did your ethernet require special drivers?
<tsimonq2> So back to my question. How do I set this up and mount them so that I can run debootstrap, and how do I configure that system to boot from the RAID array?
<Mahjongg> SchrodingersScat, it does not, and it is actually now connected, without me doing anything, I guess all I need to do is to make sure if that connection will be persistent if I reboot and disable wifi connection afterwards
<tsimonq2> I need a separate /boot partition, right?
<tsimonq2> Basically I want to do this but not with the alternate installer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Mahjongg> How can I disable the wifi connection, ideally temporarily?
<tsimonq2> tl;dr I want to set up a bootable RAID 5 array install using https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apds04.html
<SchrodingersScat> Mahjongg: ifconfig can be handy. ifconfig nameofwifidevice down  #should kill it
<Mahjongg> SchrodingersScat, would that be persistent?
<SchrodingersScat> across reboots? i actually have no idea D:
<Mahjongg> SchrodingersScat, correct
<Mahjongg> what console tool does the wifi connection? it has to store ssid and password somewhere
 * tsimonq2 patiently waits for someone to stumble onto my question, a rather complicated one...
<SchrodingersScat> Mahjongg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/461825/connect-to-wifi-from-command-line
<BlackDalek> How do I upgrade from 16.04 LTS to 16.04.1 LTS? the update manager thing only gives me the option for 16.10?
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, sudo apt udpate && sudo apt full-upgrade
<tsimonq2> BlackDalek: 16.04.1 = fully updated 16.04. :)
<vacho> sorry for asking a non-ubuntu related question.. where can I get free email hosting for my domain? Any ideas?
<BlackDalek> tsimonq2, my 16.04 lts is fully updated, so is it 16.04.1 lts already, but it just does not say so anywhere?
<tsimonq2> vacho: I'm not sure about "free" hosting, but Gandi has awesome email hosting. :)
<tsimonq2> vacho: Either way, the people in #ubuntu-offtopic would be able to give you loads of advice on it. I would try there. :)
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, cat /etc/issue    will tell you
<BlackDalek> cfhowlett, ahhh.. ok. Yes, it does say 16.04.1 ;)
<BlackDalek> mystery solved ;)
<tsimonq2> BlackDalek: or lsb_release -a ;)
<BlackDalek> thanks
<tsimonq2> No problem BlackDalek, have a nice rest of your day. :)
<tsimonq2> Hmm, let's take a peek at the d-i source and see if I can answer my own question...
<tsimonq2> Unfortunately it looks like I'll have to do a test install in a VM and take a peek at it afterwards
<tsimonq2> Or boot the Ubuntu Server image in a VM mounting all my discs and do the install from the VM...
<tsimonq2> Argh, if only someone had a RAID array already set up as their root partition, so I could just look at how it's mounted in /etc/fstab
<tsimonq2> Hm, I'm gonna experiment and see if I can set this up properly on my own...
<Geo> whats the issue?
<Geo> mount it like a normal drive
<Geo> /dev/md0   /   bla......
<tsimonq2> Geo: I want to do a debootstrap install on a RAID 5 setup, so I need a separate /boot then right?
<Geo> I have a mirror as my /
<tsimonq2> How's that work?
<Geo> just fine?
<Geo> I dont recall specifics
<Geo> but I do remember fretting about it
<tsimonq2> But you boot off of mdadm?
<Geo> but it worked first time, whatever I did
<Geo> ya
<Geo> I think you just mark it as bootable in grub
<tsimonq2> Can you get me a pastebin of your /etc/fstab pretty please?
<Geo> unfortunately no
<Geo> cant get out to the internet
<tsimonq2> Eek
<Geo> but its what i just told you
<Geo> /dev/md0  /   ext3 .....
<Geo> etc
<tsimonq2> Ok
<Geo> you treat the md0 disk the same as any other disk
<Geo> so dont stress over it
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> But is your /\boot separate?
<Geo> I don't have a /boot listed
<tsimonq2> So then how is GRUB set up?
<seth> ?
<Led_Zeppelin> hey
<Led_Zeppelin> trying to setup my sound amp with ubuntu. I know it used to work before. Its being deteched. Just no sound coming out of it.
<iresf> emulator: ERROR: Could not load OpenGLES emulation library [lib64OpenglRender]: lib64OpenglRender.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory?
<Geo> tsimonq2: I used grub to set md0 as the bootable drive, I think?
<Geo> Idont recall
<Geo> but thats what mine looks like
<tsimonq2> iresf: When are you getting that?
<iresf> now
<tsimonq2> After doing what?
<tsimonq2> Executing what command?
<Ben64> iresf: you should find the support option for that program
<iresf> after    ./emulator64-x86 -avd   avdname
<blackflow> is /etc/default/lxd-bridge no longer existing for LXD bridge setups on 16.10?
<blackflow> all the documentation points to that file, but it's gone. is this yet another in the series of RandomUbuntuBreakages(tm) that is occuring every 6 months?
<tsimonq2> Hey now, not everything breaks if you stay on the development release... :P
<tsimonq2> (kidding)
<donjuan> can help me http://dpaste.com/0ZVGQAB
<kk4ewt> donjuan,  then #centos for you
<Bashing-om> donjuan: "right in CentOS " We here in this channel do not support Centos .
<donjuan> kk4ewt, Bashing-om sorry no problems os, just want to know the command bash
<donjuan> no i change centos with ubuntu :D
<John[Lisbeth]> On many of my ubuntu machines I seem to have trouble installing gforth and emacs at the same time. I am told these conflict, but on my freebsd system I can install them both just fine
<MDTech> hello
<Mahjongg> SchrodingersScat, thank you
<MDTech> I am trying to install ubuntu on an ext4 system with a separate /boot partition
<MDTech> but it says the bootloader could not be installed
<Blue1> MDTech:  where device are you trying to install the bootloader onto?
<xangua> MDTech: you mean grub?
<Blue1> what
<MDTech> yea
<MDTech> I'm installing grub on /dev/sde1
<Blue1> MDTech:  you install grub onto a device, NOT a partition.
<Blue1> The MBR is located at the beginning of the hard drive -- not a partition.
<MDTech> I selected it from the dropdown box in the installer
<Blue1> MDTech:  This may/may not help:  http://www.pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Mahjongg> nmcli connection show displays two connections. wired and wireless. wireless seems to connect automatically on boot. wired gets connected after a long while. wireless gets disconnected after a long while. not necessarily at the same time. Can you provide some insight by any chance?
<tsimonq2> Mahjongg: Hello, could you please PM me your complete /etc/network/interfaces ?
<tsimonq2> Mahjongg: At least in mine, I have my WiFi password...
<tsimonq2> Mahjongg: Just playing it safe. :)
<Mahjongg> tsimonq2, not much in it, auto lo and iface lo inet loopback, two lines that's all
<tsimonq2> Mahjongg: Oh, ok.
<tsimonq2> Mahjongg: Hmm, I don't use Ubuntu Unity, so I can't help you on that, sorry.
<Mahjongg> tsimonq2, me neither... ubuntu-desktop is removed here
<tsimonq2> Mahjongg: Oh ok, what desktop then?
<Mahjongg> tsimonq2, no desktop
<Mahjongg> this is a remote machine only terminal access
<tsimonq2> Hmm
<tsimonq2> How do you connect to the Internet on that machine then?
<Bashing-om> Mahjongg: Who controls networking ? ' dpkg -l network-manager ' .
<tsimonq2> Good idea Bashing-om
<Mahjongg> this is a ubuntu-desktop iso installation, set ssid and pass during installation. remodev ubuntu-desktop later and also autoremoved packages required by ubuntu-desktop
<Mahjongg> ii  network-manager
<Mahjongg> nmcli works
<Mahjongg> just not sure how to set wired as default connection. appears like wired connection doesn't get connected on boot
<Mahjongg> only after a while, sporadically
<Bashing-om> Mahjongg: working toward having  "you" control networking . Does /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf exist ?
<Mahjongg> Bashing-om, it exists
<Mahjongg> managed=false is this why, sporadic behaviour
<Mahjongg> also, this was working before reboot sudo nmcli d connect enp1s0
<Mahjongg> now I get this: Error: Failed to add/activate new connection: Connection 'enp1s0' is not available on the device enp1s0 at this time.
<Bashing-om> Mahjongg: That is a good possibility .. set it to true and insure you have both WIFI and the wired connections defined similar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23596701/ for the config file /etc/network/interfaces .
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Bashing-om> Mahjongg: your file should have your interface name ( enp1s0 ??) in place of my eth1 .and also I fo not have WTFI listed in mine ,
<Bashing-om> f0/do*
<Mahjongg> Bashing-om, yeah, noticed that and corrected in mine but I after reboot I cannot ssh for some reason, ping works
<Mahjongg> checking...
<Bashing-om> Mahjongg: ' ip route show ' to see the name .
<Mahjongg> Bashing-om, I guess it was fs checking or something, ssh works now
<Mahjongg> checking which conenctions are on
<Mahjongg> Bashing-om, yeah, appears like both wired and wireless are on now after config file changes you suggested
<Mahjongg> I'll use nmcli radio to turn wireless radio off and reboot to see if wired will be the only one
<Bashing-om> Mahjongg: Check ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' .
<Mahjongg> pinging out from the box works, normally.
<Mahjongg> pinging to box also works
<Mahjongg> ifconfig -a shows that only the wireless one got an IP
<Mahjongg> I shouldn;t turn the radio off yet.
<Bashing-om> Mahjongg: What I am concerned with is if we must also define DNS .. I not too sure 'bout that .
<Mahjongg> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=15.9 ms
<Mahjongg> 64 bytes from ovinnik.canonical.com (91.189.94.40): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=86.8 ms
<Bashing-om> narinder`: :) should then be golden ^ .
<Bashing-om> Mahjongg: ^^ sorry narinder`
<Mahjongg> Bashing-om, the reason why enp1s0 didn't get an IP on boot is beacuse I did not tell nmcli to connect?
<Mahjongg> nmcli connection show --active lists both, but only the wireless nic got IP
<Bashing-om> Mahjongg: Above my skill set to have both active at the same time . I am not too skilled with WIFI :(
<Mahjongg> Bashing-om, thank you for all your help
<Mahjongg> I'll try reading the fm :)
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> I managed to install ubuntu on a btrfs volume
<roach00_> hi
<MDTech-us_MAN> but when I start it I see a blank purple screen for a few seconds and then the screen turns off
<MDTech-us_MAN> and thats it.
<MDTech-us_MAN> any ideas?
<Mahjongg> I suspect this may be a jme module issue
<Mahjongg> dmesg | grep enp1s0 has some output such as IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp1s0: link is not ready
<Mahjongg> lsmod shows jme loaded
<Mahjongg> for my JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [197b:0250] (rev 11)
<BlackDalek> I have a disk pulled from a Windows 10 laptop. I want to access files from it by plugging it externally into my Ubuntu 16.04 USB port. It doesn't want to mount. It says "windows is hibernated, refused to mount"
<BlackDalek> any way to get around that?
<BlackDalek> Do I need to set some kind of mount options?
<Bashing-om> BlackDalek: plig it back into the Windows box and shut the machine down .. such that fast start " - hibernation -
<Bashing-om> is not a factor .
<BlackDalek> ok
<RedKorvo> Hey guys. I'm having an issue where modprobe -r NameOfWifiDriver hangs the whole computer, forcing a restart. Any ideas? Ubuntu 16.04.
<RedKorvo> anyone still up, or is this place usually this dead at midnight EST?
<Sean_McG> I'm still up, even though it's midnight here
<RedKorvo> ah, i was just wondering because no one responded. If no one has an answer I get it though.
<Sean_McG> I joined after you asked whatever it was
<RedKorvo> oh lol. here it is:
<RedKorvo> Hey guys. I'm having an issue where modprobe -r NameOfWifiDriver hangs the whole computer, forcing a restart. Any ideas? Ubun
<Sean_McG> oh, ugh.
<RedKorvo> yeah. I thought Linux was supposed to be really hard to lock up. Guess not =P
<Sean_McG> drivers are always another story
<glitchd_> if i copied my linux partition to a usb, is it possible to boot it in a virtualbox machine?
<RedKorvo> yup. it's weird though, this wifi adapter is supposedly super famous among the networking crowd for white hat hacking etc. I'm trying to use it with Hak5's Wireshark tutorials, but it won't go into monitor mode. No fix so far.
<Sean_McG> glitchd_: not sure, it might have to be specially prepared for that. I have a bootable USB key from work that I want to do the same thing with (rather than having to reboot the machine).
<RedKorvo> brb, gonna try somthing that will kill my connection.
<ablest> glitchd_, they sell live cd ubuntu on usb drive i think so yes
<glitchd> thats not quite my situation..
<glitchd> i bought a new hard drive. i copied my entire linux partition to my external hard drive for backup. installed the new hard drive. installed everything i need to install. but i realized i forgot to export my bookmarks from chromium. so i would like to boot the old hard drive in a virtualmachine to access chromium and get the bookmarks.
<kk4ewt> did you copy your /home
<glitchd> kk4ewt, i copied the entire partition with dd
<glitchd> so yes.
<cfhowlett> eh, hold up there
<kk4ewt> do your bookmarks should still be there
<cfhowlett> if you had /home in a dedicated, separate partition ...
<Sean_McG> somewhere under ~/.local I would think
<glitchd> ive looked and cannot seem to find a bookmark.html file
<glitchd> ill have another look right now then
<kk4ewt> did you look in chromium
<glitchd> lol yes
<glitchd> hmm i wonder if i can just launch chromium from the usb drive then..?
<Sean_McG> oooh I was wrong... it's in ~/.config/google-chrome/ on my machine
<glitchd> Sean_McG, i assume youre using chrome, im using chromium, slightly different i believe..
<Sean_McG> indeed
<glitchd> eh i figure it out another day, thx guys, much appreciated
<freechoice> ubuntu halted on reached target shutdown, any idea
<TikityTik> Can I get some people to test this project and do a survey? https://github.com/Davidj361/OverseerDemo https://goo.gl/forms/WKNan6MoYrFLF3hz1
<freechoice> ubuntu 16.04.1/4.4.0-53-generic #74-Ubuntu
<ra21vi> I installed latest 16.04, got lots of issues in it. Most annoying, suspend/resume does not work on laptop. Tried other kernels, but one morning (maybe after an update), it started working.. and then last night again updated, and that issue came back.. Back to day one..
<dangitman> has anyone had any luck with virtualizing an ubuntu partition that was originally set up to dual boot? looking for some guidance.
<TikityTik> Can anyone test my project and do a survey? I need data for a document.
<cfhowlett> TikityTik, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic as that is off-topic in this channel
<Sean_McG> OK, sleeptime
<Nikesh> I'm trying to set up a new machine with my GPG and ssh keys.. I've done `scp -rp .gnupg/ user@host:~/.gnupg` and also `.ssh/` -- I use `pass` and it works to unlock my GPG, but when I try to `git clone` using ssh, it prompts me to unlock with my passphrase but it doesn't work.. What did I miss to set up?
<Benguitar> Am I missing something with Ubuntu, I've been having a difficult time nailing down the random audio popping bug. I have found a few different forum posts addressing it however nothing has seemed to resolve the issue. Anyone here have any advice or input for this?
<ra21vi> Benguitar: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting#Glitches.2C_skips_or_crackling
<ra21vi> Benguitar: i never got sound on linux comparable to win.. and there is reason for it
<Benguitar> ra21vi, Reason for it?
<RahulAN> Hi Aal
<RahulAN> *All
<kode54> is that canonical live updates thing $150/y per server, or per account?
<RahulAN> I am getting [  598.750962] hub 5-4:1.0: hub_ext_port_status failed (err = -32)
<kode54> live patch
<kode54> livepatch
<RahulAN> and my usb mouse and keyboard is not working
<xangua> kode54: you can use it in your personal computers, up to three I believe
<kode54> yes
<kode54> I was considering what I'd do if I ended up activating it on all my VPS accounts
<kode54> I've got like four of those
<RahulAN> What does it mean ?
<xangua> I remember there was also a red hat tool to patch the kernel live
<ra21vi> Benguitar: because hardware manufacturers develops best driver, and sadly for windows only.. linux has evolution on generic solution, to work on most compatible.
<Benguitar> ra21vi, Hmm. :(
<tacomaster> I have having an issue getting samba set up correctly but the samba channel is dead. Basically i see see the share but i cant connect to it even though i have already said a user i want for the share and made a password for that new account
<hateball> tacomaster: whats the smb host and guest OS? maybe the guest is trying to use smb3 and the host only supports smb2
<tacomaster> hateball: I am using windows 7 as the one to access and raspbian as the server
<hateball> Well Raspbian is not supported here to start with, so
<Nikesh> Can anyone guide me on transfering my GPG and SSH keys to a new machine? I've tried various ways of copying over the `.ssh/` and `.gnupg` directories with `scp` to the new machine and it somewhat works in that I can unlock my passwords with `pass`, but doing e.g. `git clone` with ssh it asks me to unlock with my passphrase and it keeps failing when I input the passphrase. I'm not sure which step I might have missed
<wafflejock> Nikesh, are you sure git is using the correct ssh key?
<TragicM3LON> anyone familiar with RAID?
<wafflejock> Nikesh, looks like you can specify a particular key to use in a couple ways depending on git version http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4565700/specify-private-ssh-key-to-use-when-executing-shell-command-with-or-without-ruby
<Nikesh> wafflejock: I don't know.. but it seems to be, it as it matches the email I have set up for GPG
<wafflejock> Nikesh, if you have the original public key can check if that is on the server
<Nikesh> wafflejock: Yes I have the original on this machine and it works
<Nikesh> maybe `ssh-add` - from the StackOverthrow thread you linked
<TragicM3LON> is there a command to check the status of a /dev/sda even if it doesn't show up with fdisk?
<Nikesh> wafflejock: I may have found the issue.. I run `ssh-add` and it error message that the permissions for `id_rsa` are too open and it will be ignored
<Nikesh> Hmm..
<inerkick> Hi. Need a help. I got ubuntu 14.04 running. But my arrows keys when pressed for longer duration using any editing or scrolling, doesn't work. It just moves one character or once
<Nikesh> That gets closer as it now asks me for the passphrase for `id_rsa` but it keeps failing when I input the passphrase - and I don't think it's a typo because it works with `pass`
<inerkick> I need to keep pressing multiple times those keys to move up or down or horizontal
<inerkick> Kindly help
<Nikesh> Ah!
<Nikesh> I was getting confused about the difference between the ssh-passphrase and the GPG passphrase
<wafflejock> Nikesh, ah okay cool
<wafflejock> Nikesh, for the permissions mine are all just read write for the owner and nothing for anyone else
<Nikesh> Well I guess not all the way there
<Nikesh> I was able to run `ssh-add` but my gpg passphrase won't unlock
<Nikesh> it shows `gpg: decryption failed: No secret key`
<Nikesh> I thought that copying `.gnupg/` to the new machine would work for that
<wafflejock> Nikesh, hmm sorry not familiar enough with gpg to help you debug that really
<Nikesh> maybe there is something similar for gpg as `ssh-add`
<Nikesh> wafflejock: OK but thanks!
<wafflejock> Nikesh, no prob good luck
<apinsv> can anyone help in configuring a usb scanner as a network scanner in ubuntu 16.04
<apinsv> can anyone help in configuring a usb scanner as a network scanner in ubuntu 16.04
<hateball> !patience | apinsv
<ubottu> apinsv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Nikesh> wafflejock: Most of my problems I think originated from misunderstanding when it was asking me for the ssh passphrase or the GPG passphrase - complicated by the fact that on my old machine I had let gnome-keyring pass these in when I am logged in so I never really had to input them but just a few times in the past
<Nikesh> I've got it all sorted now luckily
<nikolam> hi I have strange problem, after update from some week ago
<nikolam> I use qemu/kvm, with virtual machines made with libvirt
<nikolam> and I have 2 bridged interfaces with dhcp, that are connected to 2 VMs
<nikolam> but now after update, just one interface with it's VM is alive
<nikolam> there arfe 2 network cards, and every bridged interface is connected to it's own hardware bridge
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/b33b7effe432
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/31311ff11b5b
<nikolam> will be back
<TragicM3LON> anyone familiar with zfs pools in ubuntu server?
<ducasse> TragicM3LON: just ask your question, please
<TragicM3LON> my server is configured in RAIDZ, and after rebooting the RAIDZ isn't mounting. After checking it, it looks like one of the drives isn't showing up? i need help on how to figure out if the HDD is really dead or what?
<TragicM3LON> fdisk shows all my /dev minus one
<ducasse> TragicM3LON: so the device node is not visible at all?
<TragicM3LON> so /dev/sda doesn't show, but the others do yes
<ducasse> TragicM3LON: anything in the logs?
<TragicM3LON> the only thing i got was when i did zpool import, it shows the pool as DEGRADED
<TragicM3LON> so i guess, sda - sde show, but sdf says UNAVAIL
<Sachiru> That appears to be a dead disk
<ducasse> have you checked cable etc?
<TragicM3LON> ya i checked the cable on all the drives
<wedgie> if it's raidznit should still be able to mount with one disk gone...
<TomyWork> hi
<TragicM3LON> but i would still need to get that drive replaced right?
<wedgie> of course
<TomyWork> I'm using "xrandr --output DP-0 --auto --pos 1920x0 --output eDP-1 --auto --pos 0x120 --primary" (auto being 1920x1080 on eDP-1 and 1920x1200 on DP-0) to set up my display parameters.
<TomyWork> eDP-1's background black (it should be my wallpaper with some icons on it) and it's not possible to maximize windows there by dragging them to the top of the screen. What I do notice is this line in "xrandr" output: "Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 3840 x 1200, maximum 16384  x 16384"
<ducasse> TragicM3LON: fast, before another one fails
<TragicM3LON> so my other question, is there a way to find out which one of the HDD's is the one that failed? it's in a fractal node 304 case, so i literally have no clue which one it would be
<TomyWork> the problem persists if i set the same resolution on both devices via the kde display configuration control
<ducasse> TragicM3LON: /dev/disk/by-id/...
<TragicM3LON> is the Disk Identifier written on the actual HDD label?
<TragicM3LON> is that how i would figure that out?
<ducasse> TragicM3LON: it usually includes the serial no
<TragicM3LON> ok
<TomyWork> out of curiosity, is "fractal node 304 case" a brand name or a movie reference?
<TragicM3LON> don't think so TomyWork
<TragicM3LON> Fractal makes the case
<TragicM3LON> FractalDesign
<TomyWork> well it could have been a fractal of a problem :)
<TomyWork> so intractable that it's hard to figure out
<wedgie> TragicM3LON: smartctl should be abke to show you the serials for sll the disks that are still there... so orocess of elimination
<TragicM3LON> ok
<TomyWork> can't you power down the defective disk?
<TomyWork> and see which one stopped vibrating?
<wedgie> and while you're rummaging around you may want to make note of all of the serials and their physical locations for next time
<TragicM3LON> wedgie ok
<TragicM3LON> thanks
<TragicM3LON> ducasse thank you as well
<TragicM3LON> what would be the command for smartctl to show the serials?
<wedgie> smartctl -a /dev/xxx
<TragicM3LON> cool thanks
<wedgie> TragicM3LON: also look into setting up regular smart tests... every few weeks should be fine. can help flag problems before it fails outright
<TragicM3LON> how do i go about setting that up? when the new drive comes in, what do i do to set that up?
<TragicM3LON> wedgie also, when i get the replacement drive, it's not a hard process to rebuild the database is it?
<wedgie> nah: ''zpool replace <poolname> /dev/xxx'' where xxx is the new device name. This assumes that the dead disk is already gone
<TragicM3LON> ok
<wedgie> TragicM3LON: is your pool configured with device names or UUID's?
<TragicM3LON> tbh, i really don't know anymore
<TragicM3LON> i set it up like 10 months ago
<wedgie> check ''zpool status''   If it showx sda sdb etc then it is not
<wedgie> not set up for UUID's that is
<TragicM3LON> when i do zpool status it says no pools available
<wedgie> oh. ... you said you did zfs import... was this a pool that you were moing from somewhere else or was it working on this system before?
<TragicM3LON> it was working before
<TragicM3LON> yesterday, i rebooted the server, and then i couldn't ssh remotely into it. Got home and checked it, and i guess that's when that hdd crashed
<wedgie> TragicM3LON: hmm. Starting to approach the limits of my experience with this. You might head over to #zfsonlinux for more expert help with this
<TragicM3LON> alright, i got the Serials for the 5 that are working, here's to hoping the one that died is still covered by the warranty
<TragicM3LON> wedgie i appreciate the help, I'm just gonna pull this one out, and send it back
<TragicM3LON> thanks again
<codepoetn> hey, i need a little help
<wedgie> it may be worth ploping it in another computer just to make sure the disk is really bad and it wasn't just a bad cable or something
<ikevin> codepoetn, ask your question
<codepoetn> i'm on x-chat gnome and i've joined 3 channels : ubuntu, joomla and ubuntu-unregged. now if i type QUIT command , it signs-me-off  from all the channels. Is there a way to quit fro particular channel?
<ikevin> codepoetn, type /part
<TomyWork> codepoetn ctrl-w closes the current window
<TomyWork> works in your browser, too :)
<ikevin> codepoetn, or you can shift+click on the channel name
<evenflows> hi, ubuntu 14.04, is there a way to disable all usb devices alltogether without rebooting the machine?
<codepoetn> like [/channelName Quit] ?
<ikevin> codepoetn, no, /part
<TomyWork> codepoetn go to the channel and press ctrl-w
<codepoetn> Thanks everyone! It worked. Also X-chat Gnome provde interactive X button on top-right-corner to directly close any discussion :)
<TomyWork> I'm on a dell laptop with nvidia/intel graphics. i think it's called optimus or prime or something. there's the nvidia control panel, that only lists my dvi-attached screen, but neither the integrated screen nor a VGA-attached screen.
<TomyWork> i could say "screw it" and only use the kde control panel (or xrandr) to set up my screens, but then i get weird problems
<TomyWork> the integrated screen is black and i can
<TomyWork> the integrated screen is black and i can't maximize things on it
<TomyWork> i can move windows to it and interact with them, but something is clearly broken there
<Triffid_Hunter> TomyWork: see what xrandr says
<TomyWork> Triffid_Hunter what should i look out for?
<TomyWork> Triffid_Hunter http://paste.ubuntu.com/23597557/ here's what xrandr says
<evenflows> hi, ubuntu 14, i have a usb connected on bus 5 device 5 and would like to unbind it from the bus, how can i do this?
<TomyWork> evenflows simply pulling the plug is not an option?
<evenflows> no
<evenflows> some tests need this feature
<TomyWork> "tests"? "feature"?
<evenflows> nvm, i just need to unload it so i wont even see the device
<evenflows> is that possible in ubuntu?
<hateball> evenflows: you can power down the usb port if you like
<hateball> evenflows: is it a disk device? if so you could just unmount it
<evenflows> no, its an android board
<evenflows> zynq board sorry
<evenflows> how do i power off the usb port?
<TomyWork> evenflows you're mentioning new context in every single line. maybe step back and describe what you're trying to achieve? i assume you want to write automated tests for a certain piece of software?
<hateball> evenflows: see this post http://stackoverflow.com/a/12675749
<evenflows> tomywork, tbh i dont know the full request, i was just asked to have an option from cli to enable/disable usb
<evenflows> thanks hateball
<TomyWork> Triffid_Hunter http://paste.ubuntu.com/23597557/ here's what xrandr says in nvidia mode and here it is in intel mode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23597586/
<TomyWork> same connected devices, as you can see, the hdmi-connected screen is gone
<TomyWork> but i need my hdmi connector for our ceiling-mounted projectors
<TomyWork> so right now i can choose between power-saving mode (intel), where my integrated display and vga-connected screen works and performance mode (nvidia), where the hdmi port (and the display port too, i guess) works
<hateball> TomyWork: it's not a hardware issue either? such as hdmi only being available to the nvidia chip?
<hateball> I dont really know much about hybrid gpus so
<TomyWork> hateball that could be the case... i dont really think that dell would make a laptop where i cant use my power-hungry games err i mean CAD software on my laptop's internal display
<Triffid_Hunter> TomyWork: looks fine to me, both say HDMI disconnected
<TomyWork> so one would think that at last the integrated display would work properly when using performance mode
<hateball> TomyWork: oh so that doesnt work either? That's... weird
<TomyWork> Triffid_Hunter well i have a monitor connected to HDMI though :)
<TomyWork> hateball well it displays things, but it's weird
<hateball> TomyWork: which version of ubuntu + chipset/driver are you using?
<TomyWork> the desktop background and icons are missing and while i can move windows there, i cant maximize them on that screen
<hateball> TomyWork: might be you have such new hardware that an updated driver from the PPA is needed for proper operation
<TomyWork> hateball 14.04, almost patches from last week or something
<TomyWork> nvidia-367 driver from trusty-updates
<TomyWork> 367.57-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<TomyWork> hateball how do i get the chipset version?
<TomyWork> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106GLM [Quadro K2100M] (rev ff) (prog-if ff)         !!! Unknown header type 7f
<TomyWork> i think i need to switch to performance mode first :)
<TomyWork> brb
<TomyWork> hateball http://paste.ubuntu.com/23597631/ here's what lspci -vvv says about the nvidia chip
<hateball> TomyWork: well, you could always try the 370 or even 375 (beta) driver from nvidia PPA
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hateball> TomyWork: A oneliner for that: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-370
<hateball> TomyWork: should things go all borked you can always "sudo apt install nvidia-367" again
<TomyWork> hateball you mean they finally fixed it?
<hateball> TomyWork: fixed what?
<TomyWork> the problem i described
<hateball> TomyWork: Like I said I dont really know about hybrid gpus. Release notes for 370 and 375 seem to have fixes for such things, but I dont know personally
<TomyWork> sounds promising :)
<hateball> TomyWork: anyhow, it doesnt cost anything to try, can always revert to the supported 367
<TomyWork> let me test their claim :)
<hateball> I use 370, but that is on an nvidia only desktop, and it's fine
<TomyWork> hateball btw, "apt install"? what happened to "apt-get install"?
<hateball> TomyWork: apt is the new kid on the block
<hateball> shiny progress bars and what not
<TomyWork> ah
<TomyWork> so it's more than an alias
<Nikesh> Where do I permanently add something like `acpi_osi= acpi_backlight=native` to my GRUB config? So far I hit `e` each time at the GRUB menu to edit the entry and add this :S
<ducasse> Nikesh: /etc/default/grub - the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line
<ducasse> Nikesh: (then run update-grub)
<realies> 16.04 split my screen in 2 and xrandr shows DP-2.9 and DP-28 connected
<realies> *2.8
<realies> any clues how to restore to default single monitor config?
<iresf> hello everyone
<iresf> anyone know why android-studio   ( java)   take 100% cpu to build project ?
<TomyWork> hateball for some reason it didnt select the recommended packages libcuda1-370 and nvidia-opencl-icd-370 on its own, even though it removed the -367 variants of those. i added them to the install line
<TomyWork> also, shiny
<OerHeks> iresf, is that bad? or should your system just use 90% to give you a feeling that it will be responsive?
<OerHeks> it would be bad when your system was idle..
<iresf> OerHeks : it is very bad
<hateball> iresf: renice the process then
<OerHeks> iresf, and 100% is for 1 cpu, how many cores do you have and what is their load?
<iresf> 4 core cpus
<Nikesh> ducasse: Thanks! Can I have more than one 'command' on the line?
<ducasse> Nikesh: yes
<Nikesh> ducasse: I'd like to add two things, `acpi_osi= acpi_backlight=native` and `i915.enable_execlists=0`
<pandapan> Hello everyone, Whats the best way to have a restricted SSH user (with no SFTP access) to usa a command on a file and that file only?
<TomyWork> brb rebooting with new driver
<Nikesh> ducasse: Thank you!
<TomyWork> hateball 370 didnt work :/
<xsuper> help
<xsuper> anyone here ?
<ducasse> !ask | xsuper
<ubottu> xsuper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xsuper> package 'linux-headers-4.4.0-40-generic' is not installed and no information is available
<Ben64> xsuper: ok?
<xsuper> Ben64 what ?
<Ben64> xsuper: you gave a statement instead of asking something
<xsuper> my question is why im having this statement? and how can i fix it?
<Ben64> what is the actual issue
<yocs0000> hi everybody! Anyone with experince in tethered shooting with caeras on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/linux-headers-4.4.0-40-generic >> Removed from disk on 2016-10-03.
<Ben64> yocs0000: find out by asking a question
<OerHeks> xsuper, i guess you run an old kernel , i am @ 4.4.0-53-generic #74-Ubuntu
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # should give you the latest packages
<xsuper> i did  sudo apt dist-upgrade but still showing me (The package linux-headers-4.4.0-40 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.)
<Ben64> xsuper: again, what is the actual issue
<xsuper> i don't get updates, why?
<Ben64> gotta know the actual issue in order to solve it
<OerHeks> pastebin the upgrade output on paste.ubuntu.com
<tumulte> Hi
<OerHeks> and why do you need those headers, installed a videodriver?
<tumulte> I know firewire is pretty outdated. But maybe someone knows how to grant realtime permission to a FW soundcard… maybe (16.04)
<yocs0000> Ben64: sorry?
<Ben64> yocs0000: you can't get an answer without a question, at least as far as we understand causality
<OerHeks> tethered shooting with caeras?
<meta-coder> OerHeks: It is so lame that paste.ubuntu.com asks to sign in to download the raw paste.
<xsuper> i have been telling you that im missing linux-headers-4.4.0-40 and without it i cant get updates. did you get what is my issue?
<OerHeks> why raw? standard is fine
<Ben64> xsuper: so when you turn on the computer, a black screen comes up, only with the text "missing linux-headers-4.4.0-40" ?
<OerHeks> raw txt files can be exploited, see debian or fedora paste sites
<Ben64> xsuper: we can't see what you see, we only know what you tell us, which is not enough to diagnose your problem
<yocs0000> Ben64: I asked a question!
<Ben64> yocs0000: and the answer to your actual question is either yes or no, which isn't helpful at all
<xsuper> i can run the OS but i cant lunch software updater, and it give me a crash report saying (linux-headers-4.4.0-40 needs to be reinstalled)
<meta-coder> OerHeks: You mean  curl | sh  ?
<yocs0000> Ben64: so what do you use?
<Ben64> xsuper: pastebin it all
<OerHeks> meta-coder, something like that, pasting is free, but limited to avoid abuse and claims
<hateball> TomyWork: "didnt work" as in at all, or same issue?
<iresf> why android studio and gradle  on ubuntu 16.04 to build is faster than ubuntu 14.04  ?
<Hounddog> Good Morning. I need to set Path environments without needing to relog. where should i place this then? /etc/environment or /etc/profile or such?
<Hounddog> For all users also
<TomyWork> hateball same issue
<ducasse> Hounddog: you need to change PATH for every user without requiring them to relogin? then you need to manually do so in every individual shell.
<Hounddog> ducasse: Why i am doing this is that i have a docker image based on ubuntu and an entry script which exports the path. in the dockerfile i have a healthcheck but that gets executed with root
<geirha> How is that related to /etc/environment and /etc/profile?
<yocs0000> sorry, network problems ....
<yocs0000> Is there anyone who does tethered shooting with digital cameras on ubuntu (or kubuntu)? What do you use for tethered shooting?
<iresf> anyone has used intel x86 Atom and intel X86 Atom _64 system    ?
<bazhang> whats the actual question iresf
<bazhang> if thats about hardware and polling iresf then use ##hardware
<iresf> i have deleted ubuntu 16.04 only for emulatorx86_64 but now it is very   slow than  emulator
<bazhang> what is the current version of ubuntu you are on iresf
<Hounddog> geirha: cause i think you can use environment to put the paths in there directly
<tsglove> Hello.
<ducasse> Hounddog: you can set the path in /etc/profile, but you need to relogin (or source the file) for it to take effect
<blackflow> anyone using LXD on 16.10? there's no /etc/defaults/lxd-bridge. Is that file used but just missing, or is something else used? It's referred to by LXD guides, for setting up the bridge
<blackflow> Or maybe I'm on the wrong path. What I want to do is figure out how to use IPv6 in that some containers use one ipv4, some another, and each with their own ipv6.
<Hounddog> ducasse: how about an executable in profile.d?
<ducasse> Hounddog: a shell script, you mean?
<Hounddog> ducasse: yes as i understand it would be executed for every user
<ducasse> Hounddog: just as /etc/profile
<akik> blackflow: try to recreate the file with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p medium lxd"
<akik> blackflow: this comes from 16.04's lxd file
<pr0mark> So, I'm root on an ubuntu 16.04.1 install and running the find utility generates nothing but Permission Denied - what should I be looking for
<pr0mark> running it from /tmp and desginating the recursive start point at /
<blackflow> akik: did so, didn't help
<pr0mark> so find / -name
<yocs0000> Is there anyone who does tethered shooting with digital cameras on ubuntu (or kubuntu)? What do you use for tethered shooting?
<ychaouche> Hello #ubuntu
<ychaouche> anyone knows if there's a package for libreoffice with dbus support ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ychaouche> greetings to you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ychaouche
<blackflow> ychaouche: the default is built with dbus support
<blackflow> I don't know if any package that can support dbus, isn't built with it
<ychaouche> I searched for libreoffice in qdbusviewer but found nothing
<ychaouche> nothing for office neither
<ychaouche> nor libre
<blackflow> ychaouche: well, ldding the binary shows dependency on libdbus
<blackflow> ychaouche: what's the actual problem you're having
<ychaouche> I would like to get to know its dbus interface and play with it
<ychaouche> in particular, find a way to do a "findall" in calc with a shortcut
<ychaouche> (keyboard)
<blackflow> ychaouche: you're assuming libreoffice is a provider of dbus services, and not just a consumer. did you check the libreoffice documentation?
<lkeijser> hi, I wanted to know if the recommended way is to do a release upgrade from 12.04 -> 14.04 or a clean install. This is very opinion based, but that's what I'm looking for :)
<ychaouche> blackflow: yep I thought libreoffice was a provider. No I didn't.
<blackflow> ychaouche: also, keyboard shortcuts don't sound like something done over dbus
<ychaouche> blackflow: no but you can bind them to qdbus commands if you wish through your DE.
<blackflow> lkeijser: my opinion: backup data, try upgrade, if it breaks, reinstall :)
<ychaouche> blackflow: I already defined some good shortcuts for vlc
<blackflow> ychaouche: assuming libreoffice provides such dbus services :) so, better check the docs. a bit offtopic for this chan
<ychaouche> sure, but since you asked.
<im-so> any good fps, mmorpg games for ubuntu? I dont play much, 1-3 times a week only, but would be nice to play some game on free time.
<pdo_fn14> im-so, I think steam would be suitable for you.
<im-so> pdo_fn14: nything without steam maby>
<ychaouche> im-so: assaultcube can be fun. If you're looking for something original in FPS try tremulous.
<im-so> ychaouche: thanks
<pdo_fn14> im-so, http://www.penguspy.com/#/mmorpg/free_and_commercial/open_closed/sort=1/view=1/limit=0
<tsglove> Anybody here using the Ubuntu Touch?    I just read the news for the OTA 14
<ducasse> !touch | tsglove
<ubottu> tsglove: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<tsglove> ducasse, nice! Didn't know about that channel.  Checking it out now!
<blackflow> the saga of Unusablebuntu continues... lxd init.... error: the network already exsits, when running init with defaults. there's no lxdbr0, so I don't get it what network already exists?
<morf> hi guys
<morf> i was stupid and let my hdd get full and corrupted ecryptfs / home
<morf> and i can't find what should i do on the internets ... is there something like fsck for the ecryptfs?
<blackflow> how does a full disk corrupt ecryptfs?  o.O
<morf> blackflow: http://pastebin.com/5DX15YyQ the result is something like this ...
<morf> well ecryptfs is not corrupted i guess ... but the data inside are bonkers : (
<blackflow> morf: but can you mount it? read from it? it's understandable you can't write if the disk is full. I don't think there's any corruption going on, to existing data
<morf> hm :/
<morf> basically some data after "crash" can't be decrypted... (the page read error from the log)
<wdonkey> good morning ! on typical installation, how much space would you allow for a fresh installation if the /home folder is on a remote partition ?
<Tachyon_> I am trying to make a shell script to check if a folder exists(or not). this is what I've done so far: http://pastebin.com/UqphbEVV . however, it outputs a negative result in both cases if folder exists or not. what am I doing wrong ? thank you
<mrtAkdeniz> Howdy!
<mrtAkdeniz> Guys how can I set "default" permission for a folder?
<mrtAkdeniz> I mean if a new file created on that folder, it should have same permissions
<BlackDex> Tachyon_: What does ls -l in the /boost_1_62_0 output?
<Tachyon_> andrei@andrei-desktop:~/libs$ ls boost_1_62_0/
<Tachyon_> b2               boost.css      index.htm        more                  stage
<Tachyon_> bin.v2           boost.png      index.html       project-config.jam    status
<Tachyon_> bjam             bootstrap.bat  INSTALL          project-config.jam.1  tools
<Tachyon_> boost            bootstrap.log  Jamroot          project-config.jam.2
<Tachyon_> boost-build.jam  bootstrap.sh   libs             project-config.jam.3
<Tachyon_> boostcpp.jam     doc            LICENSE_1_0.txt  rst.css
<ikevin> mrtAkdeniz, see acl
<SonikkuAmerica> !paste | Tachyon_
<ubottu> Tachyon_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tachyon_> BlackDex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23598637/
<Tachyon_> sorry for that
<zerous> hi everyone, I know that this isn't the right place to ask but I am planning to join DeMont Fort University UK and I would like to know if there is anyone over here doing any course in DMU at all ...?
<BlackDex> Tachyon_: i need with -l
<BlackDex> :)
<Tachyon_> BlackDex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23598651/
<Tachyon_> BlackDex: I think I did it when I removed the first / like in : "boost_1_62_0/bin.v2/"
<BlackDex> strange, you shoudl be able to give a full path
<Tachyon_> BlackDex: new question
<BlackDex> i thought that maybe the access rights were wrong, because that causes en error also
<BlackDex> But those seem fin
<BlackDex> e
<Tachyon_> BlackDex: if I have this sh: https://github.com/xTachyon/TravisLibTest/blob/master/travisbuild.sh , how can I set it to output what the commands in there.. output
<Tachyon_> BlackDex: hmm.. I think I put something too much in that if.. oops
<Ajxa_> I know its a wrong channel but is there anyone here that could lend me a hand with unrooting my phone i just have a couple of small questions :D
<xangua> You know the answer
<BlackDex> Ajxa_: Just use the correct root-app to unroot your phone
<Ajxa_> yeah ill find a way somehow, my question was (since the googled results are mixed) do i have to wipe the phone?
<Ajxa_> i used the su app to unroot, it finished rebooted, but my applications still say that im rooted (the ones that refuse to run when i am)
<BlackDex> set -x should depends on what the goal is why you want to unroot it
<BlackDex> check with a su checker app if it still has su access
<BlackDex> Ajxa_: Else check http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=900875
<Ajxa_> su checker says "Sorry! Root access is not properly installed on this device"
<BlackDex> Tachyon_: Sometimes starting the file with "#!/bin/bash -x" works
<Ajxa_> is "superoneclick" legit? i could try that :D
<BlackDex> Any rooting isn't legit unless the manufactor of the phone provides it
<BlackDex> most of the time it voids your warrenty
<Tachyon_> BlackDex: thank you
<mikeymop> Ajxa_: jump onto #android we can help you out
<Ajxa_> BlackDex: i know that, by legit i meant the app thats called "superoneclick"
<Ajxa_> not legal
<Ajxa_> legit
<BlackDex> ah ;)
<BlackDex> That i don't know
<mikeymop> Ajxa_: the unroot procedure might not have removed su from /system/sbin/
<mikeymop> or they stored a value from when you were rooted
<BlackDex> Ajxa_: Also sometimes a firmware upgrade from the manufactor via the desktop software unroots it totally
<BlackDex> It also could be that if you have any app installed which requires root rights, it could complain
<BlackDex> something like greenify for instance
<Ajxa_> i have several :/
<BlackDex> Some apps check for those apps and then just say your phone is rooted
<Ajxa_> i mean i want to unroot just so i can do a systemless root
<mikeymop> Ajxa_: do you have a file explorer on your phone with root capabilities?
<Ajxa_> mikeymop: im on android if you want to switch there, and yes i have esexplorer although i dont know if the root rights still work since i did the "Unroot" with SuperSU
<mikeymop> it's one way to know for sure, i'll msg you on there
<OerHeks> Ajxa_, is this a ubuntu-touch support issue?
<codepoetn> hey is there a way so that i'm not logged out even if i close my irc client window?
<mikeymop> codepoetn: you can use tmux
<mikeymop> this will make a virtual terminal session inside your terminal, and instead of exiting you can 'detach'
<mikeymop> then later when you arrive you can 'reattach' to your previous tmux session
<codepoetn> is that a command?
<codepoetn> i mean how am i supposed to use it?
<some0ne> hi. i'm trying to use a 3g modem with an ubuntu, but seems like driver are not installed (i read that i need qcserial and some others, but can't figure what to install) (http://pastebin.com/n1Q87aEd). does anyone know what i should install ?
<codepoetn> hey, i see freenode on top-left corner of my "x-chat Gnome" application. can anyone tell how to switch to gitter? or am i supposed to download gitter separately?
<mikeymop> http://askubuntu.com/questions/767366/using-sierra-mc7304-lte-modem-with-qmi
<mikeymop> some0ne: ^^
<Pici> codepoetn: They seem to have an IRC bridge, see https://irc.gitter.im/
<mikeymop> drivers available here https://mycusthelp.net/SIERRAWIRELESS/_cs/AnswerDetail.aspx?aid=44
<some0ne> ok thanks. i already read that topic, but couldn't find drivers. ;)
<codepoetn> <someone>  i think you should enable auto update option. on my ubuntu 16.04 when i connected my router for the first time to my system it asked for auto installation of required drivers and packages. i clicked on yes, it asked for password i entered it . it was done within minutes
<some0ne> i have a 14.04 ubuntu and didn't see the auto update option when connecting my modem
<codepoetn> okay! i've not used 14.04 but yes is there a settings option on top right corner of your ubuntu?
<codepoetn> if it is there then go to system setting
<some0ne> i have a text-only ubuntu
<Pici> some0ne: so how are you checking for this 'auto update option'?
<codepoetn> in that under system you will find software and updates, click on it you will find additional drivers options, inside it it displays all the drivers that needs to be installed for plugged hardwares, if it is not already installed.
<mikeymop> some0ne: can you vnc into it or startx and do it temporarily?
<boxrick1> Do the following two commands differ in any way in a preseed?
<boxrick1> "partman-lvm partman-lvm/confirm boolean true" & "d-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true"
<boxrick1> Or infact any d-i based commands
<Southern_Gentlem> i think he really needs to expand and explain his question more
<some0ne> it just crashed, i need to reflash. i'll try to install vnc then
<codepoetn> text-only :| sorry then, others might better help
<some0ne> isn't the program used to find needed drivers available from commande line ? codepoetn ?
<EriC^^> some0ne: sudo ubuntu-drivers list , might help
<haxabja> Hi
<nrml1> hey guys, do you know off-hand if CVE-2016-8655 affects only HWE enabled machines?
<haxabja> So, Ubuntu has a slightly older version of VirtualBox in its repos, but I downloaded and installed it with the latest .deb from VirtualBox's site.
<haxabja> Will I get updates from their repo or do I need to add it manually?
<codepoetn> Using ubuntu-drivers, the available commands are described below: usage: ubuntu-drivers [-h] [--package-list PATH] <command>List/install driver packages for Ubuntu.positional arguments: <command>            See below optional arguments: -h, --help           show this help message and exit  --package-list PATH  Create file with list of installed packages (in                      autoinstall mode) Available commands:  debug: Pri
<codepoetn> nt all available information and debug data about drivers.   autoinstall: Install drivers that are appropriate for automatic installation.  devices: Show all devices which need drivers, and which packages apply to them.  list: Show all driver packages which apply to the current system.
<codepoetn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/447521/how-do-you-use-ubuntu-drivers-common-or-software-properties-in-the-command-line
<EriC^^> haxabja: it depends if they added their repo, try grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* and look for their repo
<some0ne> thanks to both of you when i'll try it ;)
<nrml1> also, isn't HWE for machines that run X environments?
<nrml1> really trying to figure out the extent of that vulnerability in my environment =\
<tgm4883> nrml1: no, HWE adds new kernel too, which would be for servers too
<codepoetn> someone when you find a solution that works, please do share :)
<nrml1> ahh
<haxabja> I don't see anything in there for VirtualBox, EriC^^.
<nrml1> so whether you have HWE or not, you're affected by the USN and require a reboot
<tgm4883> haxabja: no, you need to add their repo manually
<EriC^^> haxabja: it didn't add it i guess, you'll have to update from their site
<Pici> nrml1: Yes, looks like there were HWE and non HWE kernels updated for the CVE: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-8655.html
<haxabja> On their site, they have the following:
<haxabja> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial contrib     According to your distribution, replace 'xenial' by 'vivid', 'utopic', 'trusty', 'raring', 'quantal', 'precise', 'lucid', 'jessie', 'wheezy', or 'squeeze'.
<haxabja> Should I use xenial? I have Ubuntu 16.10.
<Pici> haxabja: It looks like they actually support yakkety, despite whatever page you're looking at
<EriC^^> haxabja: aha, type echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian yakkety contrib" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list
<EriC^^> haxabja: use yakkety ^
<nrml1> thanks Pici
<tgm4883> nrml1: that seems like the incorrect way to think about it. IMO you shouldn't be checking HWE or not, you should be checking if the particular package you have is of a high enough version
<haxabja> Pici: I'm looking at: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Pici> haxabja: I'm looking at http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/yakkety/ :)
<nrml1> tgm4883: which way? my way or Pici's? and we're running 14.04.5 systems with unattended upgrades running
<tgm4883> nrml1: check the kernel version you are running, then check the link that Pici provided. See if your version is affected (it probably was) and then update to a fixed version
<nrml1> got it ok, makes sense tgm4883
<tgm4883> nrml1: saying "i'm running 14.04.5, does this affect me" seems like not enough/not the right information
<nrml1> tgm4883: you're right, I just checked the kernel versions
<nrml1> looks like they're applied, just need a reboot of ~200 systems lol
<tgm4883> nrml1: sounds like a good reason to use the live kernel patching
<nrml1> tgm4883: yeah =/
<deadghost> so I want to install gogs on my server
<nrml1> looks like an upgrade to 16.04 may be in order
<deadghost> basically a self-hosted github clone
<deadghost> should I make a new user for it?
<baldpope> on ubuntu 16.04, it lists apt-cacher 1.7.11 as the latest available, but 1.7.12 appears to be available for 14.04 - and I need to install 1.7.12 to resolve a bug with file extensions - how do I add 1.7.12 ?
<baldpope> i'd prefer to install the package, not compile from source
<nicomachus> !info apt-cacher
<ubottu> apt-cacher (source: apt-cacher): Caching proxy server for Debian/Ubuntu software repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.13 (yakkety), package size 81 kB, installed size 287 kB
<nicomachus> looks like it's 1.7.13 in yakkety
<nicomachus> !info apt-cacher xenial
<ubottu> apt-cacher (source: apt-cacher): Caching proxy server for Debian/Ubuntu software repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.11 (xenial), package size 82 kB, installed size 327 kB
<nicomachus> !info apt-cacher trusty
<ubottu> apt-cacher (source: apt-cacher): Caching proxy for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.8 (trusty), package size 88 kB, installed size 316 kB
<baldpope> hm, my mistake about being in 14.04
<baldpope> at any rate, would like to get to at least 1.7.12
<nicomachus> baldpope: would 1.7.13 work for your purposes?
<baldpope> it would
<nicomachus> and you're on xenial?
<baldpope> yes
<nicomachus> 16.04?
<baldpope> fresh instll yesterday
<nicomachus> can you upgrade to yakkety? that would be the easiest way.
<haxabja> Thanks EriC^^, that worked (after adding the key, ofc).
<baldpope> i believe so, just do a release upgrade or ?
<baldpope> or re-install?
<nicomachus> sudo do-release-upgrade
<baldpope> # do-release-upgrade Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found
<NoImNotNineVolt> you're on an LTS release.
<NoImNotNineVolt> to upgrade from an LTS to a non-LTS release, there's an additional hoop to jump through.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i don't remember what it is.
<baldpope> my mistake - firewall/proxy issue - 1sec
<nicomachus> baldpope: you need to go to System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Updates and then select Notify me of a new Ubuntu version: For any new version
<baldpope> this is headless
<baldpope> no gui
<baldpope> fixed proxy issue, but same results
<SonikkuAmerica> NoImNotNineVolt , baldpope - I do, pick me! Software and Updates, change "Notify me of a new Ubuntu release" to "For every new version"
<SonikkuAmerica> (also hi NoImNotNineVolt , long time no see)
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed, hi :)
<some0ne> codepoetn: ubuntu-drivers return nothing and don't install nothing. and lsmod outpout is empty. is there a quick way to see if my kernel support adding drivers ?
<baldpope> SonikkuAmerica: I have no gui to select anything from
<baldpope> i'm on cli - just running do-release-upgrade and no updates available
<NoImNotNineVolt> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-10
<baldpope> NoImNotNineVolt: funny you mention that site, I'm already there
<SonikkuAmerica> baldpope - oh, without a GUI? Try [ sudo python3-software-properties ]
<NoImNotNineVolt> great minds google alike :P
<SonikkuAmerica> !info python3-software-properties
<ubottu> python3-software-properties (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.24.7 (yakkety), package size 19 kB, installed size 116 kB
<baldpope> sudo: python3-software-properties: command not found
<codepoetn> some0ne I don't know exactly. Look for the answer on ask-ubuntu. I'm a newbie to linux os. but i find almost all my answers on askubuntu.com
<SonikkuAmerica> baldpope - [ sudo apt install software-properties ]
<some0ne> ok ;)
<baldpope> ePackage software-properties is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmmm... is this a server, by any chance?
<SonikkuAmerica> baldpope ^
<baldpope> yes
<baldpope> if it's an issue with 16.04, i can just download and re-install 16.10 - i've only lost a day
<baldpope> not the end of the world
<ioria> baldpope, what issue ?
<morf> baldpope: there is no such package
<morf> there is this: software-properties-common and software-properties-gtk (or whatever ui you have)
<baldpope> trying to (at the very least) install apt-cacher 1.7.12+ or do a release-upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 - but no updates are listed as being available
<nicomachus> baldpope: install update-manager-core
<tgm4883> baldpope: you need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<tgm4883> geez people
<nicomachus> then edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set the variable prompt to Prompt=normal
<nicomachus> then sudo do-release-upgrade
<baldpope> that did it
<nicomachus> err... may need a -d on there
<yenclgj5nlw> Hi all. Why systemd-swap is not shipped for 16.10?
<tgm4883> nicomachus: no -d, that's bad
<ioria> baldpope, grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<baldpope> prompt was lts, i changed to normal
<NoImNotNineVolt> that should do it.
<baldpope> yea, appears to be going now
<ioria> baldpope,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade, first
<ioria> baldpope,  ah, too late
<baldpope> :D
<baecedar> hey guy.. can someone help me with an installation
<baecedar> trying to install miro on ubuntu 16.04 but sudo apt-get install miro returns some depends that are not installable
<baldpope> ioria: there was a prompt asking to confirm upgraed, i stopped, did the full command you referenced, and then ran upgrade again - appears to be working
<ioria> baldpope,  ok
<ioria> !info miro trusty
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-1.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 595 kB, installed size 3737 kB
<ioria> !info miro xenial
<ubottu> Package miro does not exist in xenial
<ioria> baldpope, no iro on xenial
<ioria> *miro
<baecedar> i use http://ppa.launchpad.net/pcf/miro-releases/ubuntu precise main repository
<ioria> ho, sorry... baecedar that was for you
<baecedar> y i thought so
<ioria> baecedar, using a 12.04 ppa ? not a good idea
<baecedar> ihm, well i am newbie on ubuntu
<_arktos75_> theres no 16.XX repo0 for miro beacedar#
<ioria> baecedar, precise is 12.04
<baecedar> vlc has lag on hd videos so i found out about miro
<ioria> baecedar, yes, here they suggest to use that ppa http://news.tecmint.com/miro-a-free-and-open-source-converter-media-and-internet-television-player-for-linux/
<Pici> fwiw: miro depends on an old version of gstreamer that no longer exists in Ubuntu... also its developers have not done any work to update it to support that. see https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=812919
<ubottu> Debian bug 812919 in ftp.debian.org "RM: miro -- RoQA; dead upstream, depends on gstreamer 0.10" [Normal,Open]
<baecedar> y thats where i read about it
<baecedar> i see
<baecedar> thanks a lot
<ioria> baecedar, last update in that ppa is 2012
<baecedar> y that bugged me a bit, but i thought mb it was compatible and i was the one doing something wrong
<baecedar> still do you have any suggestions about the lag on hd videos?
<baldpope> here's an odd one I just stumbled on - i set my shell to bash just now; sudo usermod -s bash baldpoe
<_arktos75_> baecedar whats wrong with "video" on 16.04 ?
<baldpope> prior to the change, I could log in via ssh using psk
<baldpope> after change, it prompts for password and does not accept my password or my psk
<ioria> baecedar,  take a look https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/mpv-tests
<baecedar> arktos75_, full screen hd video has some lag although i have installed restricted-extras
<evgeniy> I tried installing kubuntu in an arch linux enviroment and got this: https://imgur.com/a/uZaNP
<baecedar> ty ioria, i'm having a look now
<evgeniy> What might be the cause?
<evgeniy> Ohh nevermind. I increased video memory size and enabled 3D acceleration and it now works.
<evgeniy> Kinda
<evgeniy> I saw some graphics.
<nicomachus> evgeniy: is it a vm?
<nicomachus> ok yea vbox. make sure you have guest additions installed
<yenclgj5nlw> hi all, how to make a swap file on kubuntu 16.10 using systemd?
<baecedar> ioria, mpv is really great. Thank you very much, now videos are smoothless
<baecedar> much appreciated
<ioria> baecedar,  good jo
<ioria> *b
<Southern_Gentlem> yenclgj5nlw,  no idea what systemd has to do with making a swap file
<Southern_Gentlem> yenclgj5nlw, http://askubuntu.com/questions/33697/how-do-i-add-a-swap-partition-after-system-installation
<OerHeks> yenclgj5nlw, nothing to do with systemd, just make free space, open gparted, choose new, type linux-swap and you can name the partition "swap" if you like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<OerHeks> and read futher to activate it
<HeXiLeD> hi guys. i am not a ubuntu user but am trying to help a friend with a remote computer that keeps suspending and then losing internet connectivity which will then cuts ssh access until the next hard boot. I tried to edit some confs to prevent this to happen but was not successful. What should i be looking into (without have to mess with grub boot parameters) ?
<ikonia> HeXiLeD: what configs have you edited ?
<HeXiLeD> was a while ago but had something to do with kde
<HeXiLeD> cant remember for sure
<ikonia> it sounds like the network card is just not waking up after suspend
<ikonia> the easy answer is to disable suspend
<HeXiLeD> that is what i want. but where
<HeXiLeD> acpi ?
<ikonia> normally in the desktop's power management settings
<HeXiLeD> ssh=cmd only
<ikonia> what ?
<evgeniy> p
<evgeniy> exit
<HeXiLeD> i have no access to GUI to go play with desktop's power management settings
<EriC^^> HeXiLeD: it should be somewhere in gsettings
<ikonia> HeXiLeD: ok ? so ask him to do it
<ikonia> EriC^^: think he's on kde
<HeXiLeD> he is remote too.
<ikonia> HeXiLeD: wait until he gets home then
<HeXiLeD> computer is on one county and we in another
<EriC^^> kde doesn't use gsettings?
<HeXiLeD> *country
<ikonia> EriC^^: I didn't think it did, could be wrong though
<HeXiLeD> please. no help form GUI users only
<ikonia> HeXiLeD: use someone local to the computer
<HeXiLeD> cmd line can solve this.
<ikonia> HeXiLeD: how do you know
<ikonia> HeXiLeD: you don't know the problem or how to fix it, yet your saying the command line can solve it
<ikonia> HeXiLeD: disable the X11 auto start up then
<HeXiLeD> X is needed for later
<ikonia> HeXiLeD: why ?
<ikonia> you just said it's remote and you can't use it
<HeXiLeD> listen on the other side people are not computer literate. we have to set up the gui so be remote admin with vnc/teamviewer and so on. If you do not know how to use linux in the cmd line DO NOT waste my time
<ikonia> HeXiLeD: pretty sure I do now how to use the command line
<ikonia> HeXiLeD: if you're are skilled as you suggest you are, why do you not know how to fix it
<HeXiLeD> ffs... get an OS move to gentoo.
<ioria> HeXiLeD, but it goes to sleep because ssh dies, or suspend suddenly without any reason ?
<OerHeks> !find flatpack
<ubottu> Package/file flatpack does not exist in yakkety
<wedgie> HeXiLeD: maybe this will be helpful https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=118646
<ioria> !info flatpak
<ubottu> flatpak (source: flatpak): Application deployment framework for desktop apps. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.11-1 (yakkety), package size 432 kB, installed size 2344 kB
<OerHeks> o thank you, -c
<ioria> ^_^
<wedgie> ikonia: not condoning his attitude, but i would have been frustrated by your answers if i had asked that question, too.
<ikonia> wedgie: you'd complain that you knew it could be fixed how you wanted it to be fixed but you didn't know the problem or how to fix it, I doubt that
<ikonia> wedgie: there was nothing unreasonable said, if he had restrictions, it's not unreasonable to expect to have them explained
<wedgie> but instead of addressing the question you just suggested that the constraint that he mentioned should just be overcome rather than try to find a solution. And id be surorised if  what he was asking for was not possible. Anyway, not here to argue so thats all i'll say about it.
<OerHeks> "..cuts ssh access until the next hard boot" .. in an other country ?
<ikonia> wedgie: his constraint wasn't real though
<OerHeks> lolz
<ikonia> there was info being held back
<ikonia> he had no gui access, but had gui access to change settings and needed to keep the gui up so he could use vnc
<OerHeks> i hope he has a control-admin access point, to reboot then.
<xpistos> Hey guys. I am trying to replicate AutoHotKey functionality. I want to write a script that will select all the text on the open webpage and copy the text. I can't use curl because the page has internal navigation so whatever page I am looking at within the Salesforce app, the webpage url is always the same.
<EriC^^> try xdotool xpistos
<xpistos> checking
<centaur5> Anybody have some insight as to why firefox is incredibly slow lately? Not sure if it's isolated to 16.04 and 16.10 as I no longer have 14.04 machines but it consumes CPU and takes various seconds to do anything on 3 of my machines.
<EriC^^> xpistos: mit has an insanely powerful version of what you're talking about, i forgot the name though
<EriC^^> had to do with "eye"
<Lorne2016> need some help - after recent reboot 14.04 LTS - when I login, monitor turns blank (off)...then it loops me back to login screen...?
<Lorne2016> ..sorry 16.04...
<EriC^^> xpistos: sikuli
<genii> Lorne2016: Check that permissions in /home/yourusername all belong to yourusername
<xpistos> EriC^^: It is only mac and windoes
<Lorne2016> genii thanks... can you walk me thru that?  (also note - it was working fine for months...)
<EriC^^> xpistos: no it's linux too
<ioria> Lorne2016, open a console (ctrl+alt+f1)  when you get the login screen and run     find ~/ -not -user $USER
<EriC^^> xpistos: https://github.com/sikuli/sikuli
<EriC^^> xpistos: i'd try xdotool first, if it does the job then great
<EriC^^> the sikuli one supposedly has image identification, like you can feed it a picture and it will look for it on the screen itself
<Lorne2016> ioria thx... CTL+Alt+F1 only gives me a blank screen - and monitor turns off...
<baecedar> centaur5, same feeling here
<ioria> Lorne2016, try other Fx, i mean F2 ...
<ioria> Lorne2016, if you can't get a console, you need Recovery
<centaur5> baecedar, Have you found any solution? If it was 1 machine I'd consider that a problem but I have 3 machines same issue.
<Lorne2016> ioria ok ctl-alt F2 does the same thing...monitor goes out (for about a minute...) the recycles to login screen
<Lorne2016> ioria ok - you wanna walk me thru recovery?
<baecedar> centaur5, unfortunetly i am neewb on ubuntu, just starting, but i was little surprised about this delay, coming from windows
<ioria> Lorne2016,  from Grub screen (press shift, if you don't see it) select Advanced Options then root shell
<centaur5> baecedar, Are you running 16.04 as well?
<baecedar> centaur5, thought linux was faster than windows :p.. yes 16.04
<Lorne2016> ioria - if it means anything - I have 2 video outs (only 1 monitor)... Nvidia and motherboard.... Nvidia port shows regular login screen...but motherboard port shows purple boot screen...(?)
<centaur5> baecedar, I kind of wish I had time to waste going back to 14.04 to see if it's a problem. Honestly it only started months ago before it was fine. Chromium is still super fast.
<ioria> Lorne2016,  in this cases, i'd disconnect one
<yenclgj5nlw> Please update htop to the one with support of showing sensors
<yenclgj5nlw> that one is in git
<ioria> Lorne2016,  when you see the Recovery Menu , choose   Enable Networking and then Root Shell
<Lorne2016> ioria  you mean physically disconnect one?  Like rip out the NVIDIA card? (cause I'm not going to rip the video output off the motherboard...)?
<baecedar> centaur5, yes probably. i haven t checked into chromium yet.
<ioria> Lorne2016,  no, just the cable, if i get you
<Lorne2016> ioria ok ... i only have 1 monitor... so only plugged into 1
<ioria> Lorne2016,  but the essential, is that you get to a shell ...
<nuentoter> ok I am currently trying to repair grub, which i've had to do before. started from livecd, mounted the ubuntu partition I needed and then the guide i'm following says to bind directories but the paths do not exist, do i create the folders?
<NoImNotNineVolt> Lorne2016: you can disable the onboard gpu in bios usually.
<nuentoter> I seriously messed up and did a system wide upgrade and ended up breaking the server :(
<ioria> brb
<EriC^^> nuentoter: do you have internet connection on the server
<EriC^^> ?
<centaur5> baecedar, Well I hope it didn't give you a bad taste of Ubuntu it really wasn't an issue until a few months ago. Either go to chromium or see if 14.04 is better.
<nuentoter> yeah im online with a live cd right now
<nuentoter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23599583/
<nuentoter> just got that from the boot repair disc
<baecedar> centaur5, not at all. :) i have dual boot now, using ubuntu for certain softwares. mb later i will switch completly
<EriC^^> nuentoter: ok did you mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ?
<J1sy> Hello
<baecedar> ..any ESA SNAP users here?
<J1sy> My workstation aint good
<nuentoter> nope
<yenclgj5nlw> hi all it's me again. When I wake system from suspend it hangs
<yenclgj5nlw> magic sysrq doesn't help
<EriC^^> yenclgj5nlw: try a newer kernel
<nuentoter> EriC^^:  no i havent
<EriC^^> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<yenclgj5nlw> i use fully upgraded 16.10
<EriC^^> nuentoter: ok, type sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<nuentoter> k
<EriC^^> yenclgj5nlw: use something newer
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.30.39 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<EriC^^> yenclgj5nlw: try kernel 4.9
<EriC^^> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<EriC^^> yenclgj5nlw: did you try the acpi stuff?
<trirpi> i removed all my display managers, is that a problem?
<EriC^^> nuentoter: i'll brb, rebooting to an older kernel
<nuentoter> ok ill b here
<nuentoter> EriC^^:  ill brb I need a cigarette before i start pulling hair lol
<EriC^^> nuentoter: done?
<EriC^^> nuentoter: ok :D
<nuentoter> ok im back
<nuentoter> and yes i was able to bind my directories
<nuentoter> EriC^^:  and yes i was able to bind my directories
<EriC^^> ?
<nuentoter> after mounting what you said
<EriC^^> ok
<nuentoter> now lets see if i can install grub i hope
<EriC^^> try sudo chroot /mnt
<nuentoter> yeah im in chroot
<nuentoter> should i use grub or grub2? ubuntu is only system on pc
<EriC^^> grub1
<EriC^^> grub2
<nuentoter> I've never had to mess with any of this stuff
<EriC^^> use grub2
<nuentoter> do i have to do grub-common first?
<EriC^^> do them all together
<sanguisdex> can someone point me to a place where I can better understand libc control groups
<nuentoter> I am only getting unmet dependencies as a reply, i try to apt-get those and I get the same, grub-common depends on grub2-common and vice versa
<nuentoter> even with -f
<EriC^^> nuentoter: what does grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX give?
<EriC^^> replace sdX with your hdd
<MonkeyDust> sanguisdex  #glibc
<sanguisdex> MonkeyDust++ thanks for listing for me! you da moneydust!
<sanguisdex> MonkeyDust++ thanks for listing for me! you da mokeydust!
<sanguisdex> MonkeyDust++ thanks for listing for me! you da monkeydust!
<sanguisdex> ok I will stop now
<nuentoter> The program 'grub-install' can be found in the following packages   grub  grub2-common  lupic-support
<nuentoter> thats the reply i get
<EriC^^> nuentoter: what does apt-get install --reinstall grub2-common give?
<EriC^^> nuentoter: try grub-common
<EriC^^> it barely depends on anything
<nuentoter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23599788/
<nuentoter> nope :(
<EriC^^> nuentoter: try apt-get remove grub-pc
<EriC^^> what's actually installed right now, try dpkg -l | grep grub
<nuentoter> pi  grub-pc                                               2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.12
<EriC^^> just that?
<nuentoter> yeah
<EriC^^> try removing it
<nuentoter> amd64        GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version)
<nuentoter> and
<EriC^^> then try apt-get -f install
<EriC^^> and dpkg --configure -a
<nuentoter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23599808/
<yocs0000> hi everybody! what happens if you uninstall apport?
<nuentoter> when I try remove grub-pc
<EriC^^> yocs0000: the nsa will come after you
<EriC^^> j/k
<EriC^^> nuentoter: that's all kinds of weird
<EriC^^> nuentoter: what exactly happened to this install?
<yocs0000> EriC^^: such fantastic answer .... can you explain the chain of events? or shall I simply believe by faith?
<yocs0000> connected to the previous questions .... the installer installed grub-efi-amd64 / disadvantage .... any substantial advantage compared to using grub-pc?
<Lorne2016> Sorry - had a work thing distract me... I'm back now....
<yocs0000> :D Lorne2016
<yocs0000> apologies for mistake: connected to the previous questions .... the installer installed grub-efi-amd64 .... any substantial advantage / disadvantage compared to using grub-pc?
<Lorne2016> OK - I'm trying to figure out why (while logging into 16.04) my screen goes black/off...and then cycles back to login
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: cause you might not have the vt_handoff set in grub
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: what does grep CMDLINE /etc/default/grub give you?
<Lorne2016> Eric thanks... ok I'm having trouble getting into cmd screen...
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: i think i misunderstood what you meant
<EriC^^> i thought you meant it doesn't transition smoothly to the gui login screen
<EriC^^> nuentoter: still there?
<nuentoter> EriC^^:  installed libleveldb-dev and then did update and upgrade
<nuentoter> sorry, boss came in and I was explaining the situation
<EriC^^> nuentoter: ok
<nuentoter> things ran fine until reboot, then it just sat after bios
<EriC^^> nuentoter: that's odd
<Lorne2016> EriC - ok - its weirder than that.... I upgraded something...then rebooted...and my login screen comes up (as normal)...but when I type password...screen goes black, monitor turns off...stays off for about a minute - then comes back on back to login screen
<nuentoter> i know
<xangua> Trying to set up an old Celeron xeon laptop with my 16.04, can't change the freq scaling (performance) to ondemand or conservative even when it says it's supported: pastebin.com/E3X7Wa0K
<EriC^^> nuentoter: try dpkg -r --force-all grub-pc
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: after that it works normally?
<Lorne2016> Eric - nope.  the login screen looks normal - but I can't login!!
<nuentoter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23599850/
<nuentoter> nope
<Jordan_U> yocs0000: If you have a UEFI based machine then you should boot it via UEFI. grub-pc is for booting via BIOS, grub-efi-amd64 is for booting via (64 bit) UEFI. Both are grub2. Don't try to switch to grub-pc as there is more needed to change to booting via BIOS/CSM, and you shouldn't be booting via BIOS/CSM anyway. Stick with what you have :)
<nuentoter> i was thinking could I simply install grub from like tahrpuppy disk I have laying around?
<nuentoter> wouldnt that satisfy the dependencies?
<EriC^^> nuentoter: try cat -n /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/{Question,Config}.pm
<EriC^^> and pastebin them
<EriC^^> i'll compare to mine
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: it does not allow me to intall SELinux utilities if I do keep grub-efi-amd64 .... which sounds at least funny
<EriC^^> nuentoter: mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/23599867/
<krzee> i have an encrypted home dir which filled up, so i removed a bunch of stuff from it and rebooted, but i dont see the free space... could somebody tell me how to regain the lost space?
<yocs0000> krzee: how did you remove the bunch of stuff?
<krzee> rm -rf
<nuentoter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23599873/
<krzee> (things like movies)
<yocs0000> hi everybody! what happens if you purge apport?
<yocs0000> krzee: sudo or not?
<krzee> as root yes
<krzee> and they are gone, and i see more space in my homedir until i reboot
<timwis> Hi folks, I'm trying to automate a server deployment, and the first thing my shell script does is apt-get update and upgrade. This usually works, but I'm getting a pink screen telling me the configuration file has changed for PHP, prompting me whether to keep the old one or use the new one. I'm trying to automate this, and I can't seem to bypass it without
<timwis> manual intervention. We've done a lot of research, and the only way to get around it is to add "exit 0" to the end, which I assume is just bypassing the upgrade... https://github.com/CityOfPhiladelphia/phila.gov/blob/master/scripts/predeploy.sh Any ideas?
<nuentoter> line 72 missing a \
<Lorne2016> EriC^^ I'm wondering if I can upgrade to 16.10 with a thumbdrive?  (thru the boot process...)  I can't seem to break into a shell.... its crappy :(
<timwis> I was even thinking of using Expect to automate pressing enter on the pink screen... just not sure how to "expect" a pink screen.
<Lorne2016> EriC^^ is there an easy way to create a bootable thumb drive (on my working system) for use on the non-working system?
<Jordan_U> yocs0000: No such conflict for me on Ubuntu 16.04. What version of Ubuntu are you using? Please pastebin the full output from apt.
<EriC^^> nuentoter: yup
<EriC^^> nuentoter: modify both files so they look like mine
<EriC^^> line 72 and line 30 in Config.pm
<OerHeks> yocs0000,  you can remove apport, you just loose sending crash info to the ubuntu service.
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: yeah, using dd
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<egonsen> hi! executing /usr/bin/qtchooser -run-tool=qmake results in: qtchooser: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmake': No such file or directory. my question is: why does qtchooser select qt4? i want to learn about it, so please just tell me the steps it takes :)
<nuentoter> EriC^^: and 322
<nuentoter> ill continue lookin through comparatively
<EriC^^> nuentoter: it should be just both
<EriC^^> cause the grub error says line 72 in Question.pm and line 30 in Config.pm
<nuentoter> line 30 seems the same, am i missing something?
<Lorne2016> eRIc^^ dd: failed to open '/path/to/iso': No such file or directory
<nuentoter> oh nm
<Jordan_U> timwis: http://docs.openstack.org/icehouse/install-guide/install/apt-debian/content/debconf-preseeding.html has an example of preseeding debconf prompts. I would *not* use --force-yes if at all avoidable. You can see the current selections by running "debconf-show packagename".
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: replace that with the path to the iso whereever that is
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: when you say you can't login later, you mean no keyboard input?
<Arunangshu> hi i am using elementary os after installing pia from "https://helpdesk.privateinternetaccess.com/hc/en-us/articles/219438217-Installing-the-PIA-App-on-Linux" nether i am seeing any icon beside the clock as said on web page nor i am able to connect what should i do
<enoch85> hey guys, I can't change shortcuts in the standard ubuntu terminal. I've tried everything. Is it locked?
<Lorne2016> EriC^^  no - it lets me type my password (the login screen looks normal) - I type my password...then the screen goes black, monitor turns off for 60 secs...then turns back on - back to loin screen
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ok, go to ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> then type "DISPLAY=:0 startx xterm"
<EriC^^> and see what errors it gives
<Lorne2016> EriC^^ tried that - it does the same thing... scren goes black...monitor turns off...60 secs later goes back to login screen
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: actually, try with DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm
<timwis> Jordan_U: thanks, i'll check that out. One issue I'm having is it's hard to test fixes because once I upgrade, I can't reproduce the pink screen, and have to spin up a new server to test it. Is there a way to cancel the apt-get upgrade process when I encounter the pink screen, so I can try a different command instead? (ctrl-c and ctrl-d do nothing)
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: try with DISPLAY=:1
<nuentoter> EriC^^:  ok fixed them to match
<EriC^^> nuentoter: great, try apt-get remove grub-pc
<EriC^^> nuentoter: which ubuntu version is this?
<Lorne2016> EriC^^ actually alt-shft-F1 just kills the monitor...its not coming back...
<Lorne2016> EriC^^  I may need to reboot it....
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: did the install work before or it's a fresh install?
<Jordan_U> timwis: I'm not sure if sigkilling it is a good idea, though I assume you're testing on scratch instances/installs. Another option for solving this problem more generally would be to install a test system using btrfs and make snapshots, or install in a VM and do the same (again, just for testing).
<Arunangshu> hi i am using elementary os after installing pia from "https://helpdesk.privateinternetaccess.com/hc/en-us/articles/219438217-Installing-the-PIA-App-on-Linux" nether i am seeing any icon beside the clock as said on web page nor i am able to connect what should i do
<timwis> Jordan_U: yeah i'm just spinning up instances on AWS from a snapshot, but it takes like 5-10 mins each time.. it adds up when troubleshooting
<Lorne2016> EriC^^ its been working for a year... I *did* have a lot of trouble in the past with the NVIDIA driver... (after each upgrade and reboot - I'd have to ctrl-alt-f1, sudo stop lightdm...sudo sh NVIDIA...etc...and re-install the NVIDIA drivers...but that problem got fixed about 4 mths ago...haven't had to do that in ages)
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: from apt?! I can paste the uname -ram .... or lsb_release -a .... I do not know how to identify  the version with apt ....
<yocs0000> OerHeks: the issue I have is that .... well, apport crashes a lot!!!!
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link
<Lorne2016> EriC^^ I can't perform any commands on the trouble machine - because I have no shell...no cmd
<yenclgj5nlw> it's me again. I installed a kernel but it still hangs
<nuentoter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23599930/
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: try booting with nomodeset or the recovery option in grub
<Jordan_U> yocs0000: Sorry, that was two different requests. 1: State what version of Ubuntu you're running. 2: Pastebin the output of "sudo apt install selinux-utils" that shows that it wants to remove grub-efi-amd64 .
<Lorne2016> EriC^^   ...I'm working from a separate machine...
<yenclgj5nlw> hmm, it dont
<yenclgj5nlw> now
<EriC^^> nuentoter: try dpkg -r --force-all grub-pc
<yenclgj5nlw> it asks me to login in another virt term now
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ?
<EriC^^> how is that possible?
<Arunangshu> hi i am using elementary os after installing pia from "https://helpdesk.privateinternetaccess.com/hc/en-us/articles/219438217-Installing-the-PIA-App-on-Linux" nether i am seeing any icon beside the clock as said on web page nor i am able to connect what should i do
<Lorne2016> EriC^^  sorry - just saying I have 2 computers...
<yenclgj5nlw> hmmm, io error /dev/sda
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: oh ok
<Jordan_U> !elementary | Arunangshu
<ubottu> Arunangshu: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<crippa> hi
<nwilson5> having issue in ubuntu 16.04 (when compared to 14.04) sorting file of international text. given file of 2M lines (< 40 chars per line), 14.04 can sort it in 20 seconds vs in 10 mins in 16.04. Using LC_COLLATE "en_US.UTF-8" in both.
<nwilson5> ubuntu 14.04 has eglibc 2.19 vs 16.04 which has glibc 2.23
<crippa> I'm ssh-ing to my machine but I receive this error: Write failed: Broken pipe
<crippa> what is it? Can I ever ssh again, or do I need physical access to the machine to fix it?
<pfifo> Ive followed many threads about turning off screensaver and screen blanking, and I still get screen savers activatin in the middle of games and movies. Why does ubuntu and lubuntu have so many levels of redundancy to try and save my LCD from a non-existant issue of screen burning?
<yenclgj5nlw> EriC^^: I have installed the kernel. This time it haven't hanged completely, but I still expierence problems: it seems /dev/sda is unmounted and to mount it I need to login but to log in I need it mounted.
<yenclgj5nlw> I use lvm for system
<EriC^^> yenclgj5nlw: hmm no idea
<Lorne2016> EriC^^  So.. its nuts I can't get into GRUB (by holding Shift - the screen goes black...) and can't ctrl-shft-F1...screen goes black...  If I make a thumbdrive with 16.10 - and install that - you think it will fix whatever got out of wack?
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: probably, yeah
<Lorne2016> EriC^^ ok - thats what I'm gonna do...
<EriC^^> alright
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: EriC^^ Just joined but is this a graphic's driver issue - in getting a black screen ?
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  Wouldn't surprise me...this dang NVIDIA driver has been a hassel for ever
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om ....about 6 mths ago - every major update, I had to reinstall the driver...but that got resolved....suddenly upon reboot, the login screen shows fine - but after typing pwd, it shuts the monitor off!
<nuentoter> EriC^^:  could i simply comment out everything in /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub.prerm and apt-get it again?  would that work since its the pre-removal  scrpipt error
<EriC^^> nuentoter: yeah
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23599966/
<EriC^^> nuentoter: that's a good idea
<EriC^^> nuentoter: looking at the script it doesn't seem to do much
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Sounds like you installed the nNidia driver from OEM .. in that case the driver is built on the presently installed kernel and updates to the kernel then break the graphic's driver .
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: 16.10 64bit
<Jordan_U> yocs0000: That is not the output of "sudo apt install selinux". What is it?
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om yeah - that's probably right... (its not like it was my idea to do it that way...I just followed Nvidia's instructions on their website!)
<egonsen> how can i tell apt-get to not automaitcally assume "yes" when using the "install" command?
<tgm4883> egonsen: I don't think it does assume yes unless it's just a single package
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: yes it is .... run the "sudo apt-get install selinux", and then tail of file "/var/log/apt/history.log"
<MonkeyDust> egonsen  add -y
<egonsen> i want to assume no even when installing a single package
<tgm4883> MonkeyDust: that would do the opposite wouldn't it
<nuentoter> it worked! i finally removed grub-pc
<EriC^^> nuentoter: awesome
<Bashing-om> lirimaery: OEM imstall on 'buntu is that "means of last resort" . We have a PPA that has tested and made available the latest drivers . Wanna see what happens when the graphic's driver is changed ?
<EriC^^> nuentoter: try to install grub-common
<EriC^^> nuentoter: first run a quick apt-get -f install
<EriC^^> and dpkg --configure -a
<MonkeyDust> tgm4883  how so? -y means yes
<tgm4883> MonkeyDust: he want's to always be prompted, not have it assume yes
<MonkeyDust> ok, misread, missed to 'not'   ' to not automaitcally assume "yes"'
<pavlos> egonsen, there is a --assume=no in the apt-get install man page
<Jordan_U> yocs0000: I didn't ask you to run "sudo apt install selinux" then provide the tail of /var/log/apt/history.log. Please provide what is asked or explain why you can't. I guess in this case the reason that you can't is because you've already run the command and allowed it to remove grub-efi-amd64. Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt install grub-efi-amd64" (don't respond yes or no to what apt tries to
<MonkeyDust> missed the*
<Jordan_U> do yet, just provide the output to the point where it says what it will try to do then asks).
<pavlos> egonsen, err, --assume-no
<tgm4883> egonsen: what's the reason for wanting that? I'm not sure of a way to do that, but there are some other options that you can use
<nuentoter> no errors
<tgm4883> pavlos: that wouldn't solve the issue either though right? It would just answer no, which isn't the desired result
<nuentoter> is there supposed to be some output from the dpkg --configure?
<pavlos> tgm4883, he said he did not want to assume -y which is yes
<pavlos> tgm4883, maybe I misunderstood
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: listen, as you perfectly know, the output is exactly the same .... with more info, so if you want to help identify the bug good, if you do not want to, just say it .... frankly I do not give a toss whether ubuntu ahs the bug or not, it is just to help
<Jordan_U> pavlos: sudo apt install --assume-no hello #This command will still install hello without further prompting.
<EriC^^> nuentoter: no
<egonsen_> tgm4883, it feels better to me when i have a two-level agreement when installing software
<tgm4883> pavlos: correct that is what he said. But saying "I don't want apt to assume yes" is not the same as "I wan't apt to assume no"..... Actually, his second comment is that he wants it to assume no, so I suppose you're right
<tgm4883> egonsen: the answer has been provided, --assume-no
<egonsen> alright! there isn't any config file where i can put this line, is it?
<tgm4883> egonsen: I can see why it auto-assumes yes when it's only a single package. It's assuming that if you are both using sudo and saying "apt install <package>" that you actually want to install that package
<EriC^^> nuentoter: try installing grub-common and see what happens
<sebboh> Hello.  I'm using 16.04.1 LTS.  The command `sudo apt-get build-dep emacs24` fails due to unmet dependencies.  My /etc/apt/sources.list is stock except I uncommented all the deb-src lines.  I think this constitutes a bug...
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: See my above response to pavlos, --assume-no does not do what egonsen seems to be asking for.
<yocs0000> sebboh: what dependencies seem to be missing?
<MonkeyDust> --assume-no simply aborts the installation, just tried
<nuentoter> it installed with no complaints
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: ah you're right. Because it assumes no to all prompts, but it's not prompting for a single package
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: sudo apt install --assume-no hello
<sebboh> yocs0000: http://paste.lisp.org/+75EZ
<yocs0000> sebboh: what happens if you run "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<tgm4883> egonsen: so --assume-no doesn't do what you want, and a quick search suggests that as of 2014 that there was no way to do that
<tgm4883> *no way to force it to always ask
<sebboh> yocs0000: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Jordan_U> yocs0000: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux suggests that selinux-basics and selinux-policy-default should be used instead of "selinux". Do you get the same conflict with only those pacakges installed? Does it provide everything that you need?
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: I do not need it .... I had the impression there was a dependency bug and trying to understand to file a bug ....
<egonsen> alright. thanks guys :)
<EriC^^> nuentoter: ok, try installing grub2-common
<EriC^^> the grub-pc-bin and grub-pc
<EriC^^> *then
<yocs0000> sebboh: mmmm .... I am afraid there is not a solution that I can think of tht I would recommed ....
<yocs0000> sebboh: what I would suggest, is tryig to install the single dependencies, andunderstand why they do not work
<nuentoter> was already waiting on em lol, they just finished no complaints
<yocs0000> sebboh: before forcing anything .... is this a production machine?
<sebboh> FYI The --just-print option doesn't do anything helpful when I'm trying to do apt-get build-dep and some packages have unmet dependencies...  (If it just gave me a list of what it wants to install, I could install most of it and handle the missing bits myself.)
<Jordan_U> yocs0000: There probably is a dependancy bug, and from a quick look it's possible that the resolution might simply be to remove the no longer maintained selinux metapackage. Please do file a bug report.
<sebboh> yocs0000: it's not prod but if you think about it, any kind of force option doesn't really make sense with build-dep ...
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: exactly where I was going.
<yocs0000> sebboh: be careful if you force packages ....
<EriC^^> nuentoter: cool
<nuentoter> i wonder what happened to cause all this though, all because of 2 "\" that got skipped over
<enoch85> how do I change shortcuts in the Ubuntu Terminal? Marking it and putting in the new combination doesn't work...
<nuentoter> should i be able to reboot and see what happens now?
<yocs0000> sebboh: so, I suggest you try to install seprately the two individual dev packages, and try to understand what is wrong individually with them .... it is only two.
<pavlos> MonkeyDust, see what Jordan_U wrote ... it installed package hello eventhough the flag --assume-no is present
<EriC^^> nuentoter: try installing grub-gfxpayload-lists too
<EriC^^> nuentoter: yeah
<sebboh> meh, I built this machine a minute ago because I know 3D works under virtualbox on this machine.  I'm not that worried about breaking it.  yocs0000 I did that a minute ago, they installed fine.
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: but I am sorry this time I will not be filing a bug, do not like being treated that way when I am just helping. Next time, maybe.
<xangua> 1:11 PM <xangua> Trying to set up an old Celeron xeon laptop with my 16.04, can't change the freq scaling so it's always running at the highest frequency even when it says it's supported: pastebin.com/E3X7Wa0K
<yocs0000> sebboh: the dev?
<MonkeyDust> pavlos  yes,  i first tried it with apt purge --assume-no... that *did* abort
<Jordan_U> yocs0000: Fair enough. We're both volunteers here.
<yocs0000> sebboh: librsvg2-dev and libgtk-3-dev?
<sebboh> they both installed.
<sebboh> Apparently postfix is a builddep of emacs.
<yocs0000> sebboh: good, now you should be able to run the prevous command without problems .... try again.
<sebboh> yocs0000: yeah
<pavlos> MonkeyDust, correct, the install does not consider the flag but the purge did abort. Interesting ....
<yocs0000> woops! dinner time!
<tgm4883> pavlos: MonkeyDust --assume-no only assumes no to any questions that are asked. Doing the install of a single package never asks a question, but IIRC a --purge will always ask the question
<mkquist> DD question... I copied my 16.04 install to another partition, but when I boot into it it behaves differently.. like classic desktop and compiz arent installed and the networking doesnt work...
<ioria> xangua, what's the cpu   celeron 530 , 40, or 50 ?
<Jordan_U> mkquist: Having two filesystems with the same Globally Unique IDentifier, UUID is a good way to have problems. These problems could be affecting *both* installs, even if you haven't noticed problems in the other yet.
<sebboh> mkquist: I stare into my crystal ball and guess that you're not booting the same kernel you were before, or that you aren't booting the same initrd.
<user01> for a laptop with a 256GB SSD and 8 GB RAM . . . should a swap partition still be created?
<mkquist> sebboh: correct on kernel
<Jordan_U> mkquist: tune2fs -U can change an extN filesystem's UUID, then you would need to modify your /etc/fstab, and re-run "update-grub", and fix any other areas where the UUID is used.
<FinalX> user01: for a laptop, yes, if you want to hibernate the entirety of RAM should fit inside the swap
<FinalX> or well, nowadays there's a new way of hibernating.
<arlion> More depens issues, this time a handful of packages are reporting they are not configured...
<arlion> "Package ca-certificates is not configured yet."
<mkquist> Jordan_U: thank you ill do that...
<mkquist> Jordan_U: I guess I dont understand..  I thought if I dd'd the partition it would be an exact image.  I guess not?
<sebboh> arlion: I wasn't here earlier.  Are you seeing that message scroll by while dpkg/apt-get are still working?
<arlion> Nope, about 10 boxes are stuck there.
<sebboh> 10 boxes.  Machines?
<arlion> that's correct
<arlion> I have upgrading 100 from 14.04.4 to 14.04.5
<arlion> Failure rate is consistently ~20%
<sebboh> ok, well, my initial understanding of your situation was way off, so I'll politely wander away. :)
<arlion> I am currently massaging the rest of apt's issues away... but these are unique
<egonsen> when i run "strace qmake", there is not a single reference to a read() for /usr/share/qtchooser/qt4-x86_64-linux-gnu.conf. but when i change the contents of that file, i get an error when executing "qmake", which means that qmake (or qtchooser, which is symlinked to by qmake) reads the contents of that file. why doesn't strace display the read operation?
<sebboh> does qmake start another process when it runs?
<sebboh> Does strace require fancy permissions in order to catch everything?
<sebboh> If you try it on some other program that does read files, does it show the read()s then?
<nuentoter> ok time to reboot and see what happens
<Lorne2016> Eric^^   ok - some updates... I made a thumbdrive to install 16.10...but when I choose install new...the screen goes black...and turns off (!!)
<Lorne2016> EriC^^ But - I can get to the GRUB screen using the stick
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: does try ubuntu work?
<Lorne2016> EriC^^ nope.   same blackness
<EriC^^> odd
<EriC^^> try nomodeset
<Lorne2016> EriC^^  (and now I have 2 monitors plugged in - since it seemed like I was getting two different outputs on the two ports)
<egonsen> sebboh, /usr/bin/qmake is a symlink to /usr/bin/qtchooser (which is a executable shared lib). i don't know if strace needs fancy permissions (but also starting with sudo does not show the read()s) and yes, other reads are displayed, even whenn straceing qmake
<Lorne2016> EriC^^  Ok - how do I try nomodeset ...?
<Lorne2016> EriC^^  I'm at grub>
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: is it uefi?
<Lorne2016> EriC^^   The grub I'm using is off the 16.10 install drive version 2.02
<sebboh> egonsen: does that .conf file have any symlinks?  You know, I'm actually just thinking out loud.  I don't know what the problem is.  But I liked how you phrased the question.
<ioria> Lorne2016, not grub, but your motherboard /machine ... does it support uefi ?
<egonsen> sebboh, are you asking whether that .conf file is a symlink to another file? if that's the question, the answer is no
<Lorne2016> ioria yes.  Sorry
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ioria> Lorne2016, are you booting the installation media in efi mode ? is ubuntu your only OS ?
<Lorne2016> ioria Yes - Ubuntu is my only OS on this machine... and honestly, I'm not sure what mode i'm booting it into
<ioria> Lorne2016, how did you do the stick ? and what video card doo you have ?
<sebboh> egonsen: that wasn't my question. :)  But the obvious alternative question is pointless... Why would somebody symlink TO that file?
<Lorne2016> ioria I created the 16.10 stick with Startup Creator in my other computer (this one running 16.4)... and I have a NVIDIA video card
<egonsen> sebboh, even if someone linked to that file, how would the information, where those symlinks reside, help us? do you think there is a read() with the symlink rather than the conf file?
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: press e over try ubuntu
<EriC^^> and add nomodeset in the line that say  linux /boot/vmlinuz ....
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+x
<OerHeks> or when choosing install, hit F6 nomodeset
<ioria> Lorne2016, try what EriC^^ said,  but don't use that (Startup Creator) but dd     sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso  of=/dev/sdx
<egonsen> ha, you were right! i must have been blind. there is a read() to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt-default/qtchooser//default.conf, which points to /usr/share/qtchooser/qt4-x86_64-linux-gnu.conf. great! thank you
<ioria> Lorne2016, Startup Creator may have some issues
<sebboh> egonsen: no, no, I don't.  Anyway, I'm not sure how strace would display the read() on a symlink.  But I'm just pondering in an academic manner.  You've got a real problem to solve, ignore me. :)
<OerHeks> startup creator should just work fine
<sebboh> wait, wat? lol
<Lorne2016> EriC^^  ok - so I'm adding nomodeset after ...boot=casper qiet spalsh nomodeset---     right?
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: right
<Lorne2016> Eric^^   OK!!  It booted into the "Try Ubuntu" thingy!!
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: great
<Lorne2016> Eric^^... now what?!
<tumulte> If I can't connect a firewire device without being root. What file should I check asido from /dev/hw0 ?
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: 16.10 is supported for just a few months, if you can get your 16.04 working properly it'd be better imho
<Lorne2016> Eric^^   I'm cool with that... what ideas do you have?!
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ http://termbin.com.9lj5
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Lorne2016> EriC^^  "Warning the driver descripter says the physical block size is 2048 byttes, but Linux says it is 512
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: it's ok, it's just the usb
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  mount point /mntdev does not exist
<EriC^^> you might have missed the / before dev
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  you're freakin psychic!
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ ...done...
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ ok
<EriC^^> then cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log /home/*/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<jhutchins> EriC^^: Lookit you gettin' all fancy!
<jhutchins> EriC^^: Nice.
<EriC^^> jhutchins: whatever gets the job done
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ do i include the "then" ??
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: no
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  ok I got an error.... no such file or dir... so probably typed someting bad....
<sebboh> nc: no such ... ?
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: no, it's ok
<EriC^^> try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ it was : cat: '/home/*/.xsession-errors': No such....
<Lorne2016> Eric^^   use netcat
<EriC^^> give it another go
<Jordan_U> mkquist: It is an exact image, and that is actually the problem.
<Lorne2016> EriC^^   it gave me the same response "use netcat."
<EriC^> Lorne2016: i got dc
<EriC^> Lorne2016: try one last time
<Lorne2016> Eric^ ok - glad you're back
<Lorne2016> Eric^ still telling me Use netcat.
<EriC^> Lorne2016: ok, do you have pastebinit installed?
<Jordan_U> mkquist: To understand the problem, it can help to first look at how things used to work. It used to be that your /etc/fstab would contain a reference to a partition like "/dev/sda1", which would generally work pretty well until it didn't. If you added another drive, that new drive might end up being named "sda" and suddenly the same /etc/fstab is mounting a partition from an entirely different disk for
<Jordan_U> your root filesystem. With some configurations, just by rebooting a drive that was "sda" last boot might show up as "sdb" the next.
<Lorne2016> Eric^ don
<Lorne2016> t think so...
<EriC^> Lorne2016: ok, type apt-get install pastebinit
<EvilAngel> I have been avoiding asking for help with this but I can't find a real solution anywhere. For months and now every day (to the point of being nearly unusable) I get the dreaded !caled_font-cache_frozen failed error when I launch any gtk apps. Is there a solution? I've deleted nearly everything in my .cache and .config dirs and ran fc-cache -r and manually deleted all font caches. Anything I'm missing?
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ Ok done
<EvilAngel> *cairo_font-cache* i meant
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  (may have alreayd been there ;)  )
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ok, try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  "You are trying to send an empty doc , exiting"
<Jordan_U> mkquist: So instead of using static device names, which are unreliable, someone had the idea to use a different method for identifying the correct device to use. Every time a new filesystem is created a random number is generated, like cb9c46a4-8c3c-402d-aca8-a94669a89e9c, and stored in the metadata of the filesystem. It never changes (unless you explicitly change it with tune2fs yourself) and so even if
<Jordan_U> your have 100 drives and you don't know for sure which was called "sdh" at last boot, you can check every partition on every drive looking for that number (cb9c46a4-8c3c-402d-aca8-a94669a89e9c) and once you've found it, you can be sure that you have the right drive! Because that number is supposed to be Universally Unique. Unfortunately, if you copy a system usng dd you now have two partitions with the
<Jordan_U> same filesystem, and thus the same randomly generated UUID, and so whichever is found first is used and assumed to be the correct one for that system.
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: aha
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  ok...?
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: try apt-get purge nvidia*
<sebboh> If I were typing that command completely blind, I'd do apt-get purge nvidia\*
<Lorne2016> Eric^^   ok - that executed something...
<EriC^^> sebboh: apt-get would warn you of purge *
<Ben64> doing 'purge package*' can have some weird effects
<sebboh> Not sure what you two are talking about, I was referring to the potential shell expansion of that glob.
<Ben64> i'm talking about apt
<sebboh> Yes
<EriC^^> sebboh: yeah, you're right
<Ben64> it handles wildcards in a weird way
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  so...next step?  Reboot and watch it magically start up?! :P
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ok, open another terminal and type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<sebboh> Ben64: ah, I see.
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  its not happy about opening a second terminal... is XTerm the same thing?
<Ben64> for example, doing "apt-get purge filter*" on my system would remove cups, gimp, evince, ubuntu-desktop, and more
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: yes
<Ben64> even though none of those start with "filter"
<MonkeyDust> Lorne2016  try ctrl-shift-t for a new tab
<sebboh> Ben64, I think that's because of the Ubuntu dependency tree, not because of odd handling of wildcards.
<Ben64> then what is filter matching?
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ http://termbin.comspml
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ http://termbin.com/spml
<sebboh> Ben64: apt-cache show filter*|grep ^Package
<Ben64> only 3/112 start with filter
<Ben64> it doesn't work how you would expect
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ok, in the first terminal type apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<sebboh> do an apt-get purge filters filter filtergen
<EriC^^> which package contains nvidiafb?
<EriC^^> anyone know?
<sebboh> Ben64: it works how I would expect.  Aside from some of the strange dependencies in Ubuntu's package lists.
<Ben64> why would you expect blah* to match something not starting with blah
<sebboh> EricC^^ would apt-file(1) help you?
<Ben64> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ben64> again, not dependencies
<sebboh> wat
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ ok done.
<sebboh> Ben64, I'll look into this.
<Ben64> i've seen a number of people here that have borked their system from a command like that
<streulma> Hello my screen rotation on my tablet is nearly perfect. But on startup it is rotated in the wrong way, also wen rotating screen. Is there an indicator which I can solve with?
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ok, try rebooting
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ take out the thumb drive??
<streulma> I mean this on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.1
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: yup, type exit in the chroot, then type sudo reboot and when it shuts off remove the thumb drive
<sebboh> Ben64, I did get similar results to what you describe when I do apt-get purge cups*
<sebboh> Ben64: but all the packages to be removed are printer related.  I think I already removed the ubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<sebboh> Ben64: I completely understand exactly what weirdness you are talking about, but I do not think it is caused by broken wild-card matching.  I think the problem is the very odd dependencies around package ubuntu-desktop and friends.
<Ben64> it isn't
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  nope.  sorry :(   Same story... login screen looked fine... then, "System Problem Detected"...then black screen
<Ben64> sebboh: try purging fred*
<Lorne2016> Eric^^   (sorry... meaning , login screen looked good...I typed my password...saw error message...black screen for 60 secs....now back on login screen)
<streulma> Lorne2016 that seems to be a video driver problem
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: can you get grub if you hold shift?
<sebboh> Ben64, ok, you win.  `apt-cache show fred*|grep ^Package` returns non-sense results.
<Ben64> sebboh: :)
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ during bootup right?   (I couldn't before...but I could get to it from the thumbdrive boot....)   I'll try again now
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ok
<Lorne2016> streulma :  Yes - Nvidia... I actually have the driver file thingy on hard drive...
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  ok - nothing happened holding shift... and ctrl-alt-F1 just sent the screen black also...
<jhutchins> Lorne2016: Actually, if you're getting the GUI Greeter (login screen) your video is working.
<jhutchins> Lorne2016: It sounds a lot like you might have run a GUI app as root and messed up some permissions in $HOME.
<jhutchins> Lorne2016: You could test it by creating a different user (in a console) and logging in as that user.
<Lorne2016> jhutchins - OK .... can you walk me thru that?
<jhutchins> sudo useradd user && sudo passwd user
<SynfulAck> Is there a general command to show graphics hardware for bug reports? Not sure if they wanted more info than a model.
<Lorne2016> jhutchins ...I have a guest user...but that also gives me the same black screen...
<SynfulAck> all i could think of was lspci
<sebboh> Ben64, oh, apt uses regular expressions!  Perhaps with some additional mangling...?  Or, hm, I guess I could have been feeding apt and friends invalid queries that just happened to also be valid enough to return what I was actually looking for... for all these years?  It boggles the mind.  See, I know regular expressions. :P
<pavlos> SynfulAck, sudo lshw -C display
<Lorne2016> jhutchins but how do I get to a cmd screen?   (before I booted from a thumbdrive into a "try ubuntu" environment.. you want me to do that?)
<Ben64> sebboh: the moral of the story is.. "don't hit ok before you read"
<jhutchins> Lorne2016: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: try disabling fastboot in the bios, you might get grub when you hold shift
<SynfulAck> pavlos, haha nice this is indepth, thx.
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ ok - will do...
<pavlos> SynfulAck, there is also an inxi command (you may have to install it) that gives hw info
<Lorne2016> jhutchins atrl alt F1 just blacks the screen too
<jhutchins> Lorne2016: Hit a key, see if it comes up.
<sebboh> ok apt-cache surely does some additional mangling...  Ben64, not just that... I have almost 20 years of experience at the command line and I'm looking at these results and them make little sense to me.  for i in bash bash* bas bas.* bash.* bash.+; do echo Now trying $i ...; apt-cache show $i|grep ^Package; done
<jhutchins> Lorne2016: The gui is at the login screen, right?
<sebboh> See there's obviously some mode-switching going on...  apt-cache sees the * without a . and interprets it under different rules than if I use * with a .
<Lorne2016> jhutchins yeah - the logins screen has a nice pic...and the mouse... yeah...
<Ben64> sebboh: i knew the reason before, can't recall right now, at work
<sebboh> Ben64 ^^
<jhutchins> Lorne2016: But no console 1?
<jhutchins> !rescue
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Ben64> work makes my brain not work good
<jhutchins> Lorne2016: You could try that.
<egonsen> how can i find out how a specific binary of my ubuntu installation was compiled? in my case i want to know this for /usr/bin/qtchooser because there must be a #define in the source code which is not included in the standard cpp file of this application
<sebboh> egonsen: you may be interested in the command `apt-get source <package>` (N.B. this writes to the current directory!!) and the apt-get build-deb <package> command.
<Lorne2016> jhutchins its still not working... I get no response with holding shit (it just goes onto regular login screen)
<Lorne2016> EriC^^ apparently Fastboot was already disabled...
<Lorne2016> EriC^^  I'm thinking I wanna go back to banging on 16.10 and seeing if that fixes it....?
<jasondockers> is there an equivalent package of ia32-libs for ubuntu 14.04?
<jasondockers> i need to run a 32 bit program on 64 bit ubuntu 14.04
<Lorne2016> Eric^^   but if i do that - do I need to edit the command line to add nomodeset to it???
<jasondockers> never mind, I'll just add an old ubuntu release to sources.list.d with ia32-libs
<tgm4883> jasondockers: wow that seems like a bad idea. Why not just install the libs you need?
<jasondockers> tgm4883, too late
<jasondockers> i'll just remove it from list when I'm done
<tgm4883> jasondockers: ok, well make sure to preface any questions you have here with what you've done
<OverCoder> Hello everyone
<OverCoder> I have two internet connections, both wireless ones, how do I go by load-balancing them?
<OverCoder> Round Robin or something
<tgm4883> OverCoder: you have 2 wireless NICs?
<OverCoder> yep
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: yeah i guess so
<Lorne2016> Eric^^   ...I'm going ahead with it....
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ok
<jasondockers> tgm4883, that's what vm backups are for :)
<Lorne2016> Eric^^   Ok the installer crashed because the GRUB bootloader wouldn't copy ....
<tgm4883> jasondockers: I'd be surprised if you had good backups
<jasondockers> tgm4883, gee, thanks.
<jasondockers> tgm4883, why?
<tgm4883> jasondockers: well TBH, most people that come in here looking for help don't have any backups
<Loshki> OverCoder: check out bonding. I don't know if it works with wifi, though. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<Exterminador> hello guys! just a noob question: can i install Xubuntu 64bits in dual boot with windows 10 32 bits? :x
<jasondockers> tgm4883, last week I accidentally changed ownership of the entire filesystem to a non-root user. so, low expectations are reasonable.
<Loshki> Exterminador: yes, as long as the processor itself supports 64 bit, you can run any 32-bit or 64-bit OS on it
<Exterminador> Loshki, grub wont mess up with windows? as i have windows 10 32 bits
<Exterminador> :x
<Loshki> Exterminador: if you install windows first, then install *buntu, grub will recognize and allow you to boot into windows or linux.
<Exterminador> yes, windows is installed.. and xubuntu 32bits also. but stremio have support only for 64bits
<Exterminador> that's why i wanna install Xubuntu 64bits
<Loshki> Exterminador: you need to check if your cpu will handle 64 bits. "uname -a" should tell.
<OverCoder> Loshki: no config provided for wifi
<OverCoder> and I'm not a very geeky linuxer either :P
<Exterminador> Loshki, brb and will tell u
<jasondockers> lscpu will get you even more relevant info?
<Ramone> hey there... anyone know how to update chromium?  it always seems to update, but also always shows the same old version in chrome://help .  Can anyone throw me a clue?
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: try with nomodeset + try ubuntu
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  not sure what you mean
<EriC^^> like you did before
<Lorne2016> EriC^^   I (e)dited the install command to add nomodeset...and that got the installation going...but it failed halfway thru.... are you saying I should edit with "nomodeset + try ubuntu"...?
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ or are you suggesting I try to fix the system by using the "try' option?
<Bashing-om> !info chromium-browser xenial | Ramone
<ubottu> Ramone: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu0.16.04.1.1257 (xenial), package size 60333 kB, installed size 230375 kB
<Loshki> Ramone: what happens when you do "sudo apt-get upgrade chromium-browser"?
<Ramone> oh maybe I do have the latest in the repo
<Ramone> pretty sure it's on 55.x.x though
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: oh
<Exterminador> Loshki, "uname -a" and lscpu output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23600557/
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: try nomodeset with the try ubuntu option
<EriC^^> then you can install grub manually, did it mention why it failed at all?
<Exterminador> so, i guess i can install Xubuntu 64bits.. as long as that dont mess up with booting 32bits Windows 10. :x
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  something about failing to copy... I'm trying again...
<Loshki> Exterminador: that's a T4300 pentium. It definitely supports 64-bit. You might consider upgrading your 32-bit distros. It should run Xubuntu easily, and grub should handle all 3 oses gracefully. And if not, that's why we have backups.
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ just failed again... the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install onto /target/
<Exterminador> Loshki, so the best is to format the laptop and install Windows 64bits and Xubuntu 64bits also. but i can also keep Windows 32bits and install Xubuntu 64bits. am i correct? :D
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: can you press the left arrow? it expands a terminal below the installer
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ lol...sorry...I'm WAY beyond that now!   Now I'm burking my system in ungodly ways....
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  ...currently working on making a new installer drive...to go back to 16.04....
<Loshki> Exterminador: correct. Also, there's nothing to stop you installing Xubuntu 64bit, and then deciding to upgrade the other distros to 64 bit at some later date, at your leisure.
<Lorne2016> eric^^  my system looks fried...I think I lost everything
<JaBaZ> Is this right place to ask about Ubuntu Snappy Core for Rpi 2?
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: no worries
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: boot the live usb with nomodeset and try ubuntu
<Lorne2016> EriC^^  I'm on the verge of tearing out the NVIDIA card altogether and dropkicking the whole box across the room
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: it'll be ok
<Exterminador> Loshki, right then. any tool you recommend to create a bootable usb stick on Xubuntu? on Windows i use Rufus..
<Bashing-om> !snappy | JaBaZ Maybe better response here :
<ubottu> JaBaZ Maybe better response here :: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: i've borked mine as well while installing
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  I only just learned the word 'bork' today...and I'm already using it firsthand... :(
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: heh :D
<Exterminador> what's that?! :x
<JaBaZ> Okay, thanks!
<Loshki> Exterminador: you can download the xubuntu iso from the website. the CD-image(iso) file can be use to create bootable USBs or boot-CDs. To make a bootable USB, use the "startup disk creator".
<Lorne2016> Eric^^   while we're waiting ... wanted to let yo uknow I have the NVIDIA driver (installation exe thing) on my home dir somewhere...in the past, when it gave me isues, I could re-run it and that would fix it
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ok
<Exterminador> Loshki, thanks a lot! :D i'll try it later and i'll give some feedback
<Exterminador> btw, how can i check if my hdd is fine or starting to die? any cmd?
<Lorne2016> EriC^^  ok - so I made a startup disk for 14.01.1 - and it booted right into the original login (orange) screen...so I ctrl-alt-F1 - and its asking for login credentials
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  and my regular ones aren't working
<pavlos> Exterminador, if you install smartmontools, there is command, smartctl /dev/hdd to give you info
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ok, try logging into the gui with the user ubuntu
<EriC^^> without a password
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  ok... rebooting again....
<pavlos> Exterminador, sample output ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23600635/
<Exterminador> and what are the main things i should look at? to see if it's working fine?
<Lorne2016> Eric^^   Ok - for some reason it was having trouble booting with the boot disc in... so I took it out and tried again... then (for the first time) I saw the Grub screen!!! With Advanced Options an the other thing...
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  ...I wanted to tell you about it...so I didn't choose any options and now the screen has turned off
<ModFather> Hi There, does anyone know why i am getting: Authentication failure on syslog? its about cron
<ModFather> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23600655/
<ModFather> CRON[1529]: Authentication failure
<pavlos> Exterminador, line 57 read error rate, line 61 seek error, line 66 temp in Celsius, column TYPE Pre-Fail is time to change. Read on smartctl
<pavlos> ModFather, /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow are out of sync. Are there entries in /var/log/auth.log ?
<Exterminador> pavlos: thanks. but as long as SMART overall-health self-assessement test result says PASSED, i guess i dont need to worry much, right?
<ModFather> pavlos yes
<pavlos> Exterminador, I agree
<ModFather> pavlos i see many entries
<Exterminador> mine on raw_read_error_rate gaved me raw_value 128 :x
<pavlos> ModFather, some help ... https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140565
<ModFather> pavlos se euxaristw man
<pavlos> Exterminador, if the RAW value is higher than the threshold ... could be an issue
<pavlos> ModFather, nasai kala
<Exterminador> pavlos: then i'm doomed.. lol
<ModFather> pavlos http://paste.ubuntu.com/23600772/ what do you think it can be?
<Exterminador> spin_up_time: 1733 :x
<pavlos> Exterminador, backup your system
<Exterminador> i guess it's time to spend some money in a SSD or a new HDD
<Exterminador> lol
<pavlos> ModFather, root tried to login on tty7 ... hmmm
<Exterminador> temperature is at 53!! :x i really need to upgrade this laptop
<ModFather> do you think its a hack?
<Exterminador> lol
<pavlos> ModFather, are you using LDAP?
<ModFather> i dont think so, i am using a rackspacec-cloud server for 1 simple website..
<ModFather> maybe its the console of rackspace which i used someday ?
<pavlos> ModFather, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/ssh-login-failed-pam_unix-authentication-failure-error-4175489975/
<pavlos> ModFather, might be just a hiccup
<ModFather> huccup by mean?
<pavlos> ModFather, what the OS
<pavlos> ModFather, what is
<ModFather> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<mkquist> Jordan_U: ok, so the goal was to copy the original to a new location and  delete the original, that way no reconfiguring a new install...
<mkquist> Jordan_U: thoughts?
<ModFather> pavlos  my issue is that, it stopped executing an sh command from the crontab
<ModFather> and i check on the syslog this error
<ModFather> ahhh
<ModFather> i had usePAM set to no on sshd_config
<pavlos> ModFather, so when you tried to ssh, it complained
<ModFather> yep
<ModFather> as i know cron use pam
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: i got dc
<ModFather> sshd_config had usePam set to no
<ModFather> hm
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: were you able to boot try ubuntu?
<pavlos> Exterminador, can you pastebin the output of smartctl <device>
<Exterminador> pavlos: not now. i've just shutted it down. :/
<pavlos> Exterminador, np
<Lorne2016> Eric^^  nope... its completely fried now
<Exterminador> well. time to sleep. laters folks
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: why?
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ its not booting at all now... not even with the bootstick I made
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ screen goes black.... and now I have 3 screaming kids who want dinner....
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ so I can't keep working on this
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ok, after dinner then?
<ModFather> pavlos i still getting authentication failure everytime my cron runs. on authlog i see no entries when this happens
<ModFather> what can cause this?
<Lorne2016> Eric^^ maybe tomorrow... I've been working 5 hrs+ on this...and I'm fried myself
<EriC^^> Lorne2016: ok, have a good evening
<ModFather> shadow is empty shadow- it has entries... really weird
<puffinz> How do I change ubuntu default run level so I don't get a GUI greater (GDM)?
<ModFather> i just copied shadow- to shadow and now it working phew...
<puffinz> I tried gdm3.conf and the gdm.override but they are old methods.
<puffinz> Some how gdm snaked it was into starting
<kk4ewt> puffinz,  edit in grub add 3 to the end of the kernelline
<kk4ewt> and it will boot to terminal
<ModFather> pavlos thanks man!!!! have a great night
<pavlos> ModFather, ditto
<puffinz> found it, Thank you.
#ubuntu 2016-12-09
<puffinz> Thanks.
<puffinz> :D This works way better.
<puffinz> I wish JeOS was still in dev or packaged.
<BeeBuu> /join 是用来加入一个新的聊天室
<zignd> ls
<puffinz> I appear to have found a rootkit on my ubuntu computer. tcpd. How can i remove it?
<pavlos> puffinz, I would disconnect from the Internet, back up my important data files and re-install a clean ubuntu, then restore.
<puffinz> Could be a false positive
<puffinz> Run chkrootkit on 16.10?
<pavlos> puffinz, see http://www.chkrootkit.org/
<puffinz> sigh
<puffinz> bros in black helicopters mang
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<PickledEggs> Can I add the root partition that I have ubuntu installed on to a volume group and then logical volume?
<ikonia> PickledEggs: ?
<ikonia> not sure what you're' asking
<cfhowlett> cloning?
<PickledEggs> just adding the current partition that unbuntu is running from to a volume group with another partition to create an LVM with a total size of both partitions
<ikonia> PickledEggs: NO
<PickledEggs> I could live boot and just extend the size of the root partition, but I was considering playing with setting up volume groups and LVMS
<ikonia> the answer is "no"
<PickledEggs> yeah, I suspected that would be the case
<PickledEggs> so now I have to stand up and go find a usb drive to boot from, oh well :) thanks.
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<easyOnMe> just need some help
<easyOnMe> I am using Filezilla and to make filetype associations
<easyOnMe> i am using this "Home/Documents/PhpStorm/bin/./phpstorm.sh" as the path but filezilla keeps on saying associated program not found which is impossible as I am usign PhpStorm right now
<easyOnMe> please help as why filezilla cannot find the path when I activate that same path I was able to run PhpStorm
<easyOnMe> thanks
<wedgie> tried using the full path?
<easyOnMe> wedgie: yup
<wedgie> what's the full path?
<wedgie> as entered in your configuration
<easyOnMe> same as the one I pasted above
<wedgie> then you didn't use a full path
<Jordan_U> easyOnMe: Why do you have bin/./phpstorm.sh rather than just bin/phpstorm.sh? (They should be equivalent, but the first is rather odd).
<wedgie> absolute paths start with a /
<easyOnMe> Jordan_U: that is how I did it with the previous time I did it
<easyOnMe> wedgie: you mean like this ~/Documents/PhpStorm/bin/./phpstorm.sh
 * wedgie is also suspicious of the capital H in Home... but that's a weird place for a directory called Home anyhow...
<wedgie> easyOnMe: more like /home/<username>/Documents....
<easyOnMe> wedgie: let me try that now
<wedgie> not sure if filezilla does tilda expansion. Quite likely it does but i don't want to make any assumptions
<easyOnMe> wedgie: still the same
<easyOnMe> it says Associated program not found
<easyOnMe> which is really crazy
<easyOnMe> I am using ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Jordan_U> easyOnMe: "." as a filename is always the same directory you're already at in a path, so "/home/jordan/bin/phpsotrm.sh" is equivalent to "/home/jordan/./bin/phpstorm.sh" and also equivalent to "/././home/./././jordan/bin/./././././phpstorm.sh".
<easyOnMe> filezilla is the latest version
<easyOnMe> Jordan_U: ok let me try that out too
<easyOnMe> Jordan_U: still the same message
<easyOnMe> associated program not found
<easyOnMe> Jordan_U: ok I got it
<easyOnMe> thanks
<easyOnMe> wedgie: thanks too man
<Jordan_U> easyOnMe: You're welcome.
<wedgie> easyOnMe: what was the final fix? Now i'm curious
<easyOnMe> php "/home/username/Documents/PhpStorm/bin/phpstorm.sh" -open
<siorai> Question - Anyone got any idea why my usb wifi dongle would just decide to stop working randomly under my linux partition while still working just fine under my windows partition?
<Jordan_U> siorai: Unfortunately wifi drivers for USB dongles are often in poor shape. If you can, get an Atheros or Intel based internal wireless card.
<siorai> Yeah, that'd be nice if that were an option, right now I'm tethering from my phone.
<siorai> Just don't understand why it was working, then suddenly not work. lol
<siorai> If I get any equipment, it'll be a pair of power over ethernet jacks. Used em before, they rock.
<rcw2> can one maintain all symbolic links when transferring from one server to a new fresh one?
<ophuk> Where can I find information about how Ubuntu tests the kernel?
<cfhowlett> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ophuk> cfhowlett, none of that goes into how or what tests are run
<Sliffy> hello
<ctjctj> So after upgrading to 16.10 from 16.04lts my sound system has become unstable.  I use a pair of Plantronic USB head set.  When I boot they are in the sound settings.  When I can then choose either S/PDIF digital out or speakers digital out to select them.  When I choose test sound they seem to work.  A few seconds later, listening to a youtube video I get:snd_hda_codec_hdmi hdaudioC1D0: HDMI: invalid ELD data byte 11 and shortly
<ctjctj> thereafter USB disconnect, device number X.  Unplugging and replugging does not bring the device back to life.
<ctjctj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23601585/ holds the tail of dmesg
<devslash> i installed an update and now my resolution is low and when i try to login it starts to login then crashes back to the login screne
<devslash> 4screen
<devslash> screen
<devslash> i remove nvidia dsrivers and reinstalled nvidia-current
<devslash> and i had to reinstall gdm and do dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ctjctj> devslash, nvidia-current isn't current.
<devslash> then what is
<ctjctj> Having just spent my day "fixing this" try: apt-get purge nvidia-* then apt-get install nvidia-367
<ctjctj> nvidia-current comes from nvidia-304
<devslash> 4i just did this after upgrading to 16.10
<ctjctj> You don't even need to do that.  It seems that a recent kernel upgrade, last 2 weeks, breaks mttr_add, mttr_del symbols.
<ctjctj> Which nvidia-304 depends on.
<devslash> oh
<devslash> also dkms wasnt installed
<ctjctj> This is a "known problem" with using a closed source driver which nvidia is.
<devslash> yes but its only started recebtly
<ctjctj> It has happened in the past.
<devslash> after installing nvidia can i kill xorg or do i need to reboot
<Bashing-om> devslash: Might be better to let the system choose what to install for a driver - after the pruge ' sudo apt update ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<ctjctj> Proprietary drivers don't sync directly to the kernel so they are often out of date.
<devslash> still doesnt work
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, I sure wish I had a working IRC to ask.  I like that better than my method which was install and try again.
<devslash> still crashes back to login
<ctjctj> devslash, notice Bashing-om answer.  It is better than mine.
<ctjctj> devslash, check the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and then look for "nvidia" in your syslog.
<devslash> the resolution is low so its obviously not using the right drivers
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, any ideas on why my sound is dieing?
<Bashing-om> ctjctj: Naw, not better ., just more up2date :)
<Bashing-om> ctjctj: Of the 2 things put of my experience range sound is one of them . Have you seen:
<Bashing-om> !sound | ctjctj
<ubottu> ctjctj: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, way past that point.  USB device is crashing and then the bus doesn't see the device when I plug it back in again.  If I plug it into a different bus it shows up until about 30-60 seconds of sound is sent.
<devslash> still crashing
<ctjctj> devslash, what are those logs telling you.
<Bashing-om> devslash: What shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<devslash> no input driver
<devslash> display unclaimed
<devslash> Bashing-om,
<Ryuken> Fuck whoever coded the new Gnome/Ubuntu software application
<Ryuken> Bricked my install twice
<devslash> any idea ?
<Bashing-om> fevK; then back to square one and see what the hardware is . Pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - . We then see what driver(s) is recommended .
<Bashing-om> devslash: ^^
<devslash> its a GTX 750 TI
<Bashing-om> devslash: Hybrid grahics ? or only the Nvidia card ?
<devslash> no
<devslash> its a dedicated card
<Bashing-om> devslash: Does this file exist ' l -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' . ?
<devslash> noi
<devslash> no
<tsimonq2> Hey guys, having a bit of a peculiar problem, which is why I'm coming here. :)
<tsimonq2> I've been having MAJOR DNS problems lately...
<tsimonq2> Oh this should probably go in #ubuntu+1
 * tsimonq2 runs over there
<Bashing-om> devslash: K; let see what the options are for a driver . maybe we want to install a PPA to get the later driver ? . show ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' .
<devslash> i did that and it shows a bunch of nvidia drivcers
<devslash> 6 different nvidia drivers nvidia 358,375,340,367,364,370
<Bashing-om> devslash: Can not help if do not help me . show as in a pastebin . If ya need help using a pastebin we can do that too . For now we need to know what drivers are available for that card - as we also do not know what release you are on . I am trying to make this as easy as possible .
<devslash> i cant pzstebin
<devslash> i cannot pastebin anything but i told you you what it said
<devslash> ubuntu-drivers list showed those nvidia drivers
<Bashing-om> devslash: That 750 TI takes a 367 or better version driver . Now I have no idea what the repo offers you for a driver .
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-375
<devslash> ubuntu-drivers list showed those nvidia drivers /
<ubottu> Package nvidia-375 does not exist in yakkety
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-367
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367): NVIDIA binary driver - version 367.57. In component restricted, is optional. Version 367.57-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 39265 kB, installed size 167350 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<devslash> wghat do i do
<devslash> i installed 375
<devslash> i guess its time to reinstall ubuntu yet again
<hfp> anyone running virt-builder on xenial? i have to run mine with sudo because it needs to read /boot/vmlinuz, and then it stays stuck for ever on the 'opening the new disk' step... iotop doesnt report much activity from virt-builder and idk if i'm using it wrong or what
<Bashing-om> dev; what release is this .. as ya want a late X-server to run the 375 driver . And how did you install 375 as it is not in the repo ?
<devslash> ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<devslash> 16.10
<Bashing-om> devslash: Naw .. all we got to do is find out how you installed the 375 version driver . remove it .. and install the correct driver . Bear in mind that 375 os not in the software repo, so you did " something else" .
<devslash> no
<devslash> i previous purged al nvidia packages
<devslash> apt-get purge nvidia*
<Ryuken> Yeah don't update after you install nvidia 375
<Ryuken> Upgrade your OS I mean
<Ryuken> Bricked my install like 3 times yesterday
<Ryuken> Haven't found a solution, even tried to purge in recovery mode
<devslash> im seriously pissed now
<Bashing-om> devslash: K, so far so good .. and "autoinstall " would be the 367 version driver .. should work just fine .. and next is to reboot the system .
<devslash> whoa
<morf> why don't you use "additional drivers" to install nvidia?
<devslash> i purged all nvidia drivers and rebooted and its letting me log in now
<devslash> how do i see which video driver its using
<morf> there is version?!
<Bashing-om> devslash: K; now I expect ' sudo lshw -C display ' to show the nouveau driver . // Workie great last long time ?
<devslash> yup
<devslash> nouveau driver
<devslash> fcking nvidia..
<Bashing-om> RyanKnack: Ya still with problems ? ( in recovery the file system is read-only, until you remount ) .
<Bashing-om> !language | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<devslash> what about ******* nvidia
<morf> devslash: any particular reason you don't want to use this: /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<Bashing-om> devslash: If you want to see about the 367 version .. then ' sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' and reboot to see the effect .
<glitchd> anyone have any idea why the  menu bar for chromium suddenly started showing in the indicator applet? http://www.imagebam.com/image/3a1783519316157
<_UniFreak> I have a virtual ubuntu in virtuala box, and fort forwarded from host 8080 to guest 80
<_UniFreak> but seems the port is disabled in my guest, so when I tried to access mysite.vbox:8080, it return a error_conenction_refuse
<glitchd> what kind of connection are you using in virtualbox?
<_UniFreak> I runned `ufw disable`, but seems has no effect
<glitchd> i meant network
<_UniFreak> glitchd: nat and host-only
<_UniFreak> it's a scotch box
<glitchd> sounds like your not using the right ip
<avoider> Hi  i need some quick help please.
<_UniFreak> glitched: what do you mean
<avoider> I'm trying to reinstall windows on my work laptop, and its telling me boot device failed when trying to boot from usb.
<avoider> Any ideas please?
<_UniFreak> the guest is using 192.168.33.10, and I have configured my hosts in host machine as `192.168.33.10 mysite.vbox`
<xangua> avoider: this is Ubuntu, not ##windows
<_UniFreak> also, in guest machine I have `127.0.0.1 mysite.vbox`
<avoider> xangua,
<avoider> This happened after installing ubuntu.
<avoider> They told me to come here.
<glitchd> _UniFreak, either your not selecting the proper boot media or the usb was not created correctly
<UniFreak> glitchd: you mentioned the wrong name
<UniFreak> xangua: ^^
<glitchd> whoopss..
<avoider> They said ubuntu messed up the bios and to come here to see how to fix it.
<glitchd> avoider, either your not selecting the proper boot media or the usb was not created correctly
<glitchd> sry UniFreak
<maddawg2> lol ubuntu messed up bios?  who said that?
<maddawg2> that's crazy talk
<avoider> i used multi creator
<avoider> to write the iso
<glitchd> someone that doesnt know what their talking about obviously
<maddawg2> avoider what OS?
<avoider> I tested several diffrent os's linuxs will boot fine via use but not windows.
<maddawg2> Windows 10?  8.1?
<avoider> 10
<maddawg2> did you use the tool that microsoft tells you to use
<glitchd> 10 doesnt like to be booted from usb..
<avoider> I'm on ubuntu what microsoft tool works on linux?
<maddawg2> you can boot from usb with windows 10
<maddawg2> none avoider
<maddawg2> you might want to try another windows machine to create it
<avoider> lol?
<maddawg2> ummm
<avoider> Linux is not capable of creating a windows iso?
<maddawg2> what is that an lol
<maddawg2> not that i know of
<maddawg2> microsoft requires special steps on the flash drive
<glitchd> avoider, creating a windows 10 iso?
<maddawg2> i dont know what thos steps are
<maddawg2> and i dont know what tool does it on linux
<glitchd> i think unetbootin can do it actually
<maddawg2> but i do know the Windows 7 DVD/USB Creator does it on windows
<lotuspsychje> maddawg2: please dont answer things if you dont know the solution
<maddawg2> lotuspsychje, fuck you
<glitchd> leave maddawg2
<maddawg2> i just said i didnt know the answer
<lotuspsychje> !language | maddawg2
<ubottu> maddawg2: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<maddawg2> i was suggesting he use a windows tool to do it
<maddawg2> there are probablh many RIGHT answers
<maddawg2> not just one
<avoider> When i had a dvd drive i wrote several windows images on disk via linux
<avoider> Im only having a issue using usb drive
<avoider> maddawg2 that makes zero logic
<maddawg2> i know how to make a windows iso with the tools MS has but i have not been able to do it with any of the tools in linux
<maddawg2> avoider i dont write windows
<avoider> So why are you even typing to me?
<Biscuit-> Where do I start learning Lua from?
<glitchd> because he thinks he knows things.
<Biscuit-> Idk shit about Lua but I'd like to learn it
<maddawg2> avoider i was providing you an option
<avoider> Again.
<lotuspsychje> !language | Biscuit-
<ubottu> Biscuit-: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<avoider> That is not a option for me nor does it make any sense.
<maddawg2> i never said it was the only way but i was explaining that in windows 8.1 and later they changed how the boot drives need to be created
<lotuspsychje> !ot | maddawg2
<ubottu> maddawg2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maddawg2> lotuspsychje, no it's not
<maddawg2> lotuspsychje, he's asking ow to create a windows iso
<maddawg2> that's on topic
<maddawg2> since that's the question
<xangua> maddawg2: xy problem, ask about x, not y
<maddawg2> what?
<avoider> He don't understand.
<maddawg2> he asked how to get it to USB
<avoider> Anyways can someone please help me?
<avoider> I know how to make the usb.
<avoider> That is not the issue.
<avoider> Please read!
<maddawg2> you cant get it to boot
<maddawg2> i know that
<Biscuit-> I'm sorry maddawg2
<maddawg2> you cant because those tools dont work
<avoider> ?
<Biscuit-> I put it on the wrong channel
<maddawg2> i just explained why
<maddawg2> microsoft changed how the boot drives need to be made
<lotuspsychje> avoider: best way to get your issue solved is to repeat your question with all details in channel
<xangua> avoider: focus on the real problem instead of going in circles with this windows USB thing
<maddawg2> this is why microsoft has a special procedure to do it
<maddawg2> you can do it in command line too but i dont know how to translate that to linux
<avoider> Okay, i need to get windows back on this laptop!  i wrote the image, when going to boot that image... tells me no boot device.
<maddawg2> yes because again windows 8.1 and later most tools do not do anymore
<maddawg2> i've done it half a dozen times
<maddawg2> i have yet to find out how in linux to do it properly it always gives that error on anything windows 8.1or newer
<maddawg2> the OTHER option is that your bios is not set to EFI
<glitchd> i literally just reinstalled windows 10 from a usb 2 days ago.
<maddawg2> but usually in that case the drive isnt bootable at all
<avoider> Its only legancy and uefi
<maddawg2> i never said you cant install from USB glitchd
<lotuspsychje> avoider: to install windows on a device try ##windows
<avoider> lotuspsychje, i did that.
<maddawg2> lotuspsychje, his question is how to make a bootable usb of windows iso in linux
<avoider> They directed me back here.
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> duh
<avoider> Told me limux screwed up my bios and bootmenu
<glitchd> maddawg2, i never said you said anything.
<avoider> Thats why im here.
<glitchd> avoider, yea folks in the windows chat are not to smart..
<maddawg2> all i'm saying is in windows 8.1 and Windows 10 i have never been able to get any of the linux tools to work properly
<maddawg2> works fine with windows 7 and everything else i throw at it
<avoider> Writing a image is writing a image. i dont understand what you mean?
<maddawg2> no the drives have to be flagged a certain way
<maddawg2> and partitioned in a particular way too
<avoider> maddawg2: lol
<glitchd> avoider, you need to install windows 10 from usb, right?
<maddawg2> if u use microsofts tool it creates 3 different paritions
<avoider> yes glitchd
<glitchd> avoider, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uivN0yLxir8
<avoider> Thats because microsoft is crap
<avoider> lol
<lotuspsychje> no swearing here please
<avoider> swearing?
<avoider> omg
<avoider> I can't tell if you guys are trolling or what.
<xangua> avoider: stop that and focus on your real problem, you can't boot windows after installing Ubuntu, and no Ubuntu did nothing to your BIOS, stop going in circles
<avoider> ?
<avoider> I said that ten times?
<avoider> Where have you been?
<avoider> All you said is this was not windows.
<avoider> Get to the point
<avoider> Do you have a legit soultuion or you going to tell me how linux didn't screw up anytihng?
<lotuspsychje> avoider: you created a win iso with linux and trying to install windows, you need the ##windows channel
<avoider> Again,
<maddawg2> ubuntu didnt make the image correctly
<avoider> lol
<maddawg2> try glitchd steps
<maddawg2> tho i dont see why the guy formated to FAT32 then back to NTFS
<maddawg2> that's confusing
<avoider> maddawg2, before i leave this channel i have a question
<avoider> Windows 7 will work?
<maddawg2> but that might work... i dont recall using unetboot tho
<avoider> using the linux tools?
<maddawg2> yea
<maddawg2> that i knwo for sure
<avoider> 100%?
<maddawg2> but i had issues with win 8.1 and win 10
<avoider> npnp
<avoider> Thanks man!
<avoider> You were much more help
<avoider> lol
<maddawg2> well i wont say 100% because i dont know how you'll do it
<avoider> bbs
<maddawg2> i know yet everyone was yelling at me
<maddawg2> lol
<avoider> :3
<maddawg2> for answering a question
<lotuspsychje> maddawg2: because your going way offtopic on answering things you dont know about
<maddawg2> but try glitchd steps first
<maddawg2> i've made many windows 10 iso lotuspsychje so i happen to know about it
<maddawg2> and i've tried it with many ubuntu toools after 8.1 and 10 and they've never worked
<lotuspsychje> maddawg2: you made statements linux cant write a win10 iso...
<maddawg2> i didnt say that
<maddawg2> i said i couldnt get linux to  write one
<maddawg2> particuarly windows 10
<maddawg2> i never said Linux cant write windows iso in fact i said I'm sure it can i just dont know how in linux but in windows MS made an official tool that works
<lotuspsychje> maddawg2: dont answer personal opinions on failed steps to users like that
<maddawg2> dont tell me what to do
<maddawg2> this is a community support channel
<maddawg2> and as you oticed i was the most helpful
<lotuspsychje> maddawg2: then stick to support
<maddawg2> and probably solved his issue
<xangua> Lol
<maddawg2> so clearly my support was helpful
<maddawg2> yours on the other hand was not
<lotuspsychje> it wasnt, you reverted him back to the old winusb tool
<maddawg2> no i didnt
<maddawg2> i said he could try win7 and then do it from that
<maddawg2> using the linux tools
<maddawg2> or the unet tool that glitched posted
<maddawg2> do you not read
<maddawg2> which was in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> maddawg2: lets discuss it in #ubuntu-discuss
<glitchd> does it flippin matter anymore? the guy left anyways!
<maddawg2> oh did he... he's still pming me
<maddawg2> didnt notice
<glitchd> lol
<glitchd> how can i change where application menu bars show up?
<xangua> glitchd: you mean unity global menu?
<glitchd> xangua, im on xubuntu, but im not sure if its global menu or not. all of a sudden chromiums menu bar started showing in my indicator applet
<glitchd> xangua, http://www.imagebam.com/image/3a1783519316157
<maddawg2> oh goodie i was right
<glitchd> xangua, nvrmnd i ust figured it out
<maddawg2> he's able to boot windows 7 from the same usb using the linux tool
<maddawg2> which proves my point
<glitchd> maddawg2, is he in linux?
<maddawg2> there was something changed with microsoft
<maddawg2> glitchd, what?
<glitchd> maddawg2, is he currently booted in linux?
<maddawg2> well no he just booted from the win7 usb he created
<maddawg2> he used some tool in linux to make it tho
<maddawg2> the same tool he tried to make a windows 10 bootable usb from
<maddawg2> that failed
<glitchd> maddawg2, i believe i used dd the other day to make a windows 10 usb and reinstalled with it
<glitchd> maddawg2, the tools dont work for whatever reason, but dd did
<maddawg2> yea also it depends on where you got the iso
<maddawg2> like if it's a vlsc
<xangua> Now thanks to you he's gonna come and ask how to fix grub next
<maddawg2> or an upgrade
<maddawg2> (like the ISO you download druing the "free upgrade" process
<glitchd> xangua, that sounds like complaining.
<glitchd> maddawg2, tell him to use this to make a windows 10 usb "sudo dd if=/location/of/Windows.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M"
<maddawg2> i think he's gonna try using the first tool u suggested then that
<maddawg2> his iso is actually a dreamspark one
<maddawg2> not sure if it's different than the retail or the vlsc
<glitchd> never heard of a dreamspark iso..
<maddawg2> microsoft dreamspark?
<maddawg2> never heard of it?
<glitchd> yep never heard of it
<maddawg2> it's where students get free MS software
<glitchd> mmk
<maddawg2> i have a dreamspark
<maddawg2> all OSes are free
<lotuspsychje> !ops | offtopic
<ubottu> offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<maddawg2> and all software is free
<glitchd> i dont use windows unless i absolutly have to
<maddawg2> including vmware too
<maddawg2> me neither
<maddawg2> but i did when i was in school
<maddawg2> i try to avoid it cuz i cant deal with  their licensing BS
<glitchd> yep
<engineer-pearl> Hey, I'm having trouble getting a command in crontab to work. My current command is "@reboot /usr/bin/screen -dmS gameserver-screen /home/engineerpearl0/./bootscript.sh" and I have it in both mine and the root crontab, but no screen seems to be open.
<engineer-pearl> I am also unable to locate error logs
<engineer-pearl> oh, oops, old command. "@reboot runuser -l engineerpearl0 /usr/bin/screen -dmS gameserver-screen /home/engineerpearl0/bootscript.sh" is the one in the root crontab
<Geo> After upgrading from 14 to 16, now on boot, I see the error "Failed to load kernel modules"... when I look at the logs, i see that it failed to load module vmhgfs. Any thoughts on how to fix this error? (yes, its running in a vm)
<maddawg2> are you using open-vm-tools by chance geo?
<Geo> yes
<maddawg2> do you also have the vmware tools too?
<Geo> yes
<maddawg2> or just the open-vm-tools
<maddawg2> well you shouldnt have both
<maddawg2> just an fyi
<maddawg2> i use open-vm-tools personally
<Geo> thats what i thought, but some guides have said to use both... and copy/paste started working again when I installed both
<maddawg2> but i'd do an upgrade
<Geo> was having tons of issues since the upgrade
<maddawg2> copy and paste?
<Geo> from host to vm
<maddawg2> oh you're using vmware workstation
<maddawg2> not vmware esxi
<Geo> yes
<maddawg2> yea.. well maybe try removing one of the tools
<maddawg2> but i dont know if that will fix it for sure
<maddawg2> just a guess
<codepoetn> hey folks, how to set an application to auto-start everytime the system boots?
<maddawg2> i'd purge open-vm-tools if you have vmware tools on there
<Geo> ok
<maddawg2> codepotato depends
<maddawg2> latest version of ubuntu?
<maddawg2> systemd does that now
<maddawg2> what package are you trying to auto-boot?
<codepoetn> ya 16.04 stable version
<codepoetn> how?
<maddawg2> what package
<codepoetn> irc client
<codepoetn> x-chat gnome
<maddawg2> which one
<maddawg2> ah
<maddawg2> so it's a gui
<codepoetn> yup
<Geo> ok,rebooting- maddawg2, you think this will fix that module error, then?
<Geo> (nope)
<maddawg2> not sure
<maddawg2> just a thought really
<maddawg2> i dont know if you'll have to remove the mudle from the kernel
<maddawg2> but i am not positive
<Geo> removing openvmtools messes up the screen res as well
<Geo> no longer fits on my screen
<Geo> oh, interesting, just found a 'upgrade vm' option
<Geo> (in vmware)
<Geo> looks like i need to do that
<karstensrage> how come its not looking in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security for a pam module on Xenial
<karstensrage> i had to make a symlink in /lib/security
<Tsukushie> Was wondering if someone could help me with a linux distro install that seems to be running into a lot of issues?
<Tsukushie> Was wondering if someone could help me with a linux distro install that seems to be running into a lot of issues?
<morf> Tsukushie: dont' ask about ask, just ask
<morf> and don't repeat the questions please... if somebody knows the answer and want answer they will... thanks
<Slyver> Tsukushie, describe the issues
<Tsukushie> kk, sorry. Was not sure if my question was going through it kept telling me I had not registered.
<BlackDalek> anyone know anything about hdd boot setup? I swapped my ubuntu hdd out of broken hp laptop temporarily into a working dell laptop. Laptop keeps saying no bootable media on disk. If I boot ubuntu on the Dell from an external drive with Ubuntu 15.04, then I can see the disk properties for the swapped drive. Seems to be 3 partitions: EFI, EXT4 and SWAP. None have a bootable flag set. EFI partition appears to contain grub c
<BlackDalek> onfig files.
<BlackDalek> EFI partition contains grub.cfg, grubx64.efi, MokManger.efi and shimx64.efi
<Tsukushie> I am installing Ubuntu to a external HDD using a live USB that I have plugged into my desktop. I go through the process of installing ensuring I am connected to the internet and using gparted to properly align the hard drive, but after booting to the hard drive I run into issues grub, vfs, and other stuff. Now I am running into an issue with the booted linux not recognizing my broadcom proprietary driver. I have looked through foru
<engineer-pearl> Okay I got one set of problems fixed, but I have another. I want to run a command at startup as me (crontab can only do that as SU), so I tried using runuser, which gave me the error "/bin/sh: 1: runuser: not found"
<engineer-pearl> Most sites are reccomending I use "sudo" which is going the opposite direction
<BlackDalek> Why won't my drive from the HP laptop boot in the Dell laptop?
<BlackDalek> I've disabled secure boot and UEFI in BIOS.
<ayogi> where can i see ssh successful login logs
<ayogi> in ubuntu-14.04
<kushal_kumaran> ayogi: /var/log/auth.log
<ayogi> and where are the ssh logs are stored like service stopped and started?
<kushal_kumaran> ayogi: look into the logs inside /var/log/upstart.  There should be files for each service there.  I don't have a 14.04 installation handy so can't check myself.
<ayogi> kushal_kumaran, there are no files for ssh
<yao_ziyuan> i just wrote a script file but when i double-click it it's always opened by gedit instead of executed.
<yao_ziyuan> the script file's content is:
<yao_ziyuan> #!/bin/bash
<yao_ziyuan> cd ~/programs/freegate
<yao_ziyuan> ./fg.exe
<yao_ziyuan> these two commands run well if manually entered in Terminal.
<yao_ziyuan> also, i have made the file executable.
<yao_ziyuan> but still it's opened by gedit.
<yao_ziyuan> o, i solved it...
<yao_ziyuan> it's an option in Nautilus's Preferences.
<UniFreak> I installed nginx, stopped apache by running `service apache2 stop`
<reisio> gj
<UniFreak> but a weird thing happen, when I access my site `mysite.vbox` from my host machine, sometime it is normal, sometime it give me 404 error page generated by apache
<UniFreak> I inspected the respond header, the server is still apache
<UniFreak> and when it's normal, the server header is nginx
<UniFreak> how can that happen
<UniFreak> here is my virtual host setup:  http://kopy.io/o1Jsd
<svip> After upgrading to 16.04, I've noticed a tendency for X to get incredibly slow.
<svip> Right now, X is constantly using 100% CPU.
<reisio> svip: according to what?
<svip> According to htop.
<reisio> UniFreak: why in a VM?
<svip> More specifically; /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg
<hiya> when I do
<hiya> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<hiya> I get an error in ubuntu 16, then how do I make it write-protected?
<UniFreak> reisio: I'm on Windows
<reisio> I'm sure you can run nginx directly on Windows
<reisio> especially if you hate yourself, which you clearly do if you run Windows :p
<svip> reisio: I am convinced some program fucks up X for one reason or another, which leaves it in a state where it is just consistently slow.
<snowkidind> UniFreak http://askubuntu.com/questions/170640/how-to-disable-apache2-server-from-auto-starting-upon-boot-up
<svip> Until I restart X.
<reisio> svip: look to your graphics driver first
<reisio> svip: and/or the specific linux version you're using with it
<Triffid_Hunter> UniFreak: sounds like you have two VMs that respond to that name, and windows randomly picks one each time
<svip> reisio: I am using nvidia-367 on 4.4.0-53.
<UniFreak> Triffid_Hunter: how can I make sure of that?
<reisio> svip: try nouveau
<UniFreak> Triffid_Hunter: I do have two vagrant box, bot have the same private ip, but the other is not even started
<Triffid_Hunter> UniFreak: no idea, windows is hard mode.. try ping, it should report the ip it gets from your OS's DNS subsystem
<UniFreak> I don't know. I just removed the other vagrant box by running `vagrant box remove thatBox`
<UniFreak> now seems it's stable
<UniFreak> I'm not sure...
<joegiampaoli> Why are interface names now like "enp0s20u3" and "enp3s0" and "wlp2s0" instead of "usb0" "eth0" and "wlan0" and is this the norm now?
<hateball> joegiampaoli: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<joe_giampaoli> hateball: Thanks, I appreciate the link!
<hateball> joe_giampaoli: answer to the question is yes, it is the norm :p
<hateball> joe_giampaoli: but as you can see in the link, you can revert to the old behavior if you like
<joe_giampaoli> hateball: Yes, I see it is the norm now, I guess it's OK, I can live with it, maybe :P Thanks anyway! Really appreciate the answer!
<Dr_Coke> How's it going hateball
<avoider> Is there a way to remove grub? so i can install windows back on my machine.
<Dr_Coke> Yeah sure there is
<avoider> Well im having issues for 4 hours now.
<avoider> Everything else will boot from usb i,e linux
<avoider> Windows will not boot at all.
<avoider> Gives me the error "Boot device not found"
<Dr_Coke> Actually if you delete the partition grubs on it will wipe it off if your computer is in uefi mode but if grub is on the mbr
<Dr_Coke> you can insert the windows disk boot it up into setup and go to terminal
<avoider> Problem is
<Dr_Coke> and wipe the mbr
<Dr_Coke> mbr is main boot records
<avoider> It wont let me even boot windows at all
<hateball> avoider: Try ##windows
<Dr_Coke> no you need to just boot into the setup cd
<Dr_Coke> avoider, actually windows people would know
<avoider> they dont see to know.
<Dr_Coke> I was talking from my memory of windows 7
<avoider> I have only usb no cd drive on this laptop
<Dr_Coke> not windows 10
<avoider> This is windows 7
<avoider> usb
<Dr_Coke> is the bios set to boot usb first
<hateball> It's also not an Ubuntu problem
<avoider> i tried that.
<Triffid_Hunter> avoider: you need a bootloader on your disk or nothing can boot. if grub is there, you need to either tell grub to boot windows, or put the windows one there. we (probably) can't help you put the windows one there
<hiya> Why does chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf gives error in Ubuntu?
<hiya> What is cause of it?
<hateball> hiya: What is it you're looking to acheive?
<avoider> how can i remove it
<avoider> grub
<avoider> or w.e
<hiya> hateball, to write protect resolv.conf
<hiya> nothing else
<avoider> I just want to remove grub
<Dr_Coke> avoider, if you can't boot into the windows setup on the usb you're screwed
<avoider> so i can boot windows
<hateball> hiya: Sounds like it's some other problem you're trying to work around
<Triffid_Hunter> avoider: it doesn't work like that.. you can remove grub by eg dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1 count=448 but then you'll be *even more* screwed when windows still won't start
<Ben64> avoider: if you want windows, install windows
<avoider> it wont install
<hiya> hateball, I am having DNS issues when I setp OpenVPN with NM in Unity
<avoider> i just said only thing i can get to boot is this retarded linux os's
<Ben64> then you're doing it wrong
<hateball> hiya: a known bug iirc
<hiya> hateball, how to fix?
<Triffid_Hunter> avoider: well that's nothing to do with grub.. tell grub to boot windows for you, or go wrestle with your BIOS
<hiya> I want to write protect resolv.conf
<avoider> i dont know how to tell grub to boot windows.
<Ben64> you don't
<Ben64> continue getting support in ##windows ... it is not an ubuntu issue
<avoider> it obviouslt is
<Dr_Coke> avoider, penis into powerpoint should solve it
<avoider> because after i installed ubuntu
<avoider> i had this issue
<avoider> i could install several diff windows os and never have this issue
<Ben64> you're having trouble booting windows from a usb, thats all your computer, flash drive, and bios. nothing to do with ubuntu at all
<avoider> so obviously has to do with the crappy software linux puts on my machine
<Triffid_Hunter> avoider: no it's not. your computer's BIOS decides which disk to boot from. if it's deciding to boot the wrong one, it's not grub's fault and there's nothing grub can do about it except chain-load the disk you do want to boot from
<hateball> hiya: trying to find the bug on launchpad. I dont use openvpn myself, but I am guessing your problem is dns leaking?
<Triffid_Hunter> avoider: if your BIOS picked the right disk, grub would never even get looked at
<avoider> So you guys dont know any way to get this off my computer?
<avoider> just tell me its not because of linux
<avoider> lol
<avoider> nice
<Dr_Coke> avoider get a new hard drive
<Dr_Coke> that will fix it
<Ben64> avoider: you're already in ##windows, that's where you're going to get your windows issue solved
<avoider> too bad all you devs cant figure it better soultion
<avoider> for ppl
<Triffid_Hunter> avoider: sure, just erase first sector of the disk. that'll blow away first-stage bootloader, partition table and magic word. now your bios will think the disk is blank and, since it apparently can't boot from USB, your computer will be completely bricked
<avoider> or make it more freidnly
<hateball> hiya: here is one bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvpn/+bug/1211110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1211110 in openvpn (Ubuntu) "network manager openvpn dns push data not updating system DNS addresses" [High,Incomplete]
<Dr_Coke> LOL
<hateball> hiya: as writeprotecting resolv.conf will likely lead to breakage
<Triffid_Hunter> avoider: so let me be clear: it's easy to remove grub, however I'm pretty sure that's not what you actually want
<Dr_Coke> he or she left
<Dr_Coke> I thought they were trolling
<Triffid_Hunter> yeah oh well, demanding a solution that won't fix the problem and in fact will make more problems because the actual problem is elsewhere and refusing to listen to anyone kindly trying to explain isn't gonna be effective no matter how they come at it
<Dr_Coke> either that or really couldn't get their computer to boot
<Triffid_Hunter> they apparently could get grub running.. *shrug*
<Dr_Coke> yeah
<hiya> hateball, no it does not :(
<ptsec> why do I have like 500 private messages from different people about someone named 'kloeri'
<xormor> ptsec, botnet spam, to stop it use /mode ptsec +R
<ptsec> xormor, wouldn't that affect the ability of legit messages to come through?
<hateball> ptsec: it blocks non-authed users
<ptsec> got it, thanks :)
<ptsec> mission accomplished.
<mikunos> hi guys why I receive these errors: http://pastie.org/pastes/10980147/text?key=p4hhzw5nrcfolyu5uo2nw
<mikunos> any hint?
<zzarr> I'm listening to the latest Ubuntu Community  Q&A on youtube, they just talked about the case that Mark Shuttleworth wrote about where a cloud company had taken Ubuntu and made a copy that was not Ubuntu at all
<zzarr> I get angry when people handle Ubuntu so badly
<puffinz> More braun than brains
<th0r> zzarr, you're not going to shoot up a pizzeria, are you?
<puffinz> Where do you think all that cheap meat comes from.... made from children.
<zzarr> th0r, no, I just got emotional, that's all
<puffinz> Deliciousness
<mikunos> any help?
<th0r> mikunos, does ubuntu still support i686??
<mikunos> th0r yes I think ...
<mikunos> th0r my OS support the 64-bit
<th0r> mikunos, have you tried another set of repos....other than italy?
<puffinz> This day should be fun.
<may68> Can I use directx in Ubuntu
<ducasse> mikunos: pastebin your sources.list
<Firefly67>  Hi, I have an ubuntu/windows partitioned laptop. How do I check how much disk space is allocated to each?
<ducasse> Firefly67: 'lsblk' will list all partitions
<Mathisen> Firefly67, df
<Firefly67> but how do I know from that output which is for windows and which for linux?
<Firefly67> sda, sdb in lsblk?
<ducasse> Firefly67: try 'lsblk -f', that will tell you the filesystems. ntfs is windows.
<Firefly67> I see this: http://pastebin.com/7m3mGYzR
<mikunos> ducasse http://pastie.org/pastes/10980186/text?key=dyhhi2immqyek521mcaokg
<Firefly67> disk sda with partitions sda1-sda9, and disk sdb with partitions sdb1-sdb2?
<EriC^^> Firefly67: try with sudo lsblk -f
<EriC^^> what ubuntu version is this?
<Firefly67> 14.04
<EriC^^> ok
<Firefly67> what do sda and sdb stand for? Does one correspond to linux and one to windows?
<EriC^^> they're different disks
<EriC^^> the numbers are the partitions
<Firefly67> ok
<Firefly67> http://pastebin.com/8RGG5nud
<Firefly67> that's with -f
<EriC^^> no it's not
<EriC^^> try "sudo lsblk -f"
<Firefly67> oh yes
<Firefly67> http://pastebin.com/4BzhzCm2
<Firefly67> so sda4 is windows
<EriC^^> yeah
<Firefly67> and how do I calculate how much percentage of space has been allocated to windows (vs linux)?
<ducasse> Firefly67: you add the ntfs partitions up.
<EriC^^> Firefly67: try sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> it's more clear
<may68> My Ubuntu got hacked
<may68> How do I check what got hacked
<Firefly67> http://pastebin.com/5FefP5XF : so it seems like I have 524 GB in total, and about half of it (adding up the ntfs partitions) is Windows?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> roughly half for windows half for linux
<Firefly67> oh, I though windows was much smaller; I only use it for powerpoint presentations and work most of the time on linux
<fl00dbuckets> I flood channels!
<fl00dbuckets> I am going to flood this channel!
<EriC^^> Firefly67: you can shrink it if you want, or mount it somewhere and use it for data files
<Firefly67> no, this laptop is broken, I won't do anything to it
<Firefly67> a system administrator did it for me last time; I have to do it myself for a new laptop I am getting. Do you have any recommendations for beginners wanting to install both windows and linux?
<EriC^^> is it a lenovo?
<Firefly67> any websites you could recommend?
<Firefly67> yes
<EriC^^> i'd recommend you read a little about uefi
<Firefly67> the top broke, it has come off one of the hinges, it is a mess, I am getting a new laptop now
<EriC^^> you'll face the problem of booting into windows automatically
<EriC^^> Firefly67: install windows first, then linux, then if it starts booting into windows you'll need to change some uefi stuff
<Firefly67> oh ok
<Firefly67> is it possible to mess it all up irreversibly?
<EriC^^> no
<Firefly67> ok
<EriC^^> i can write a tiny guide for you, hold on
<Firefly67> thanks!
<Firefly67> do you need ubuntu on a usb or can you do it from the internet? Does a lenovo laptop come with windows already installed?
<jhonnyBeGood> friends i have a problem .. the machine got stucked
<jhonnyBeGood> i got this message from kernel
<jhonnyBeGood> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#4 stuck for 22s! [postgres:18222]
<jhonnyBeGood> kern.log-2016-12-08T02:39:54.798794+00:00 ger-dwh03 kernel: [1664723.283023] Modules linked in: ip6table_filter ip6_tables ipt_MASQUERADE iptable_nat nf_nat_ipv4 nf_nat xt_LOG xt_limit xt_policy nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_defrag_ipv4 xt_comment xt_conntrack nf_conntrack xt_multiport iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables arc4 md4 nls_utf8 cifs fscache cmac rmd160 crypto_null camellia_generic camellia_aesni_avx_x86_64 camellia_x86_64 cast6_avx_x86_64 cast6_generic
<jhonnyBeGood>  cast5_avx_x86_64 cast5_generic cast_common deflate cts ctr gcm ccm serpent_avx_x86_64 serpent_sse2_x86_64 serpent_generic blowfish_generic blowfish_x86_64 blowfish_common twofish_generic twofish_avx_x86_64 twofish_x86_64_3way xts twofish_x86_64 twofish_common xcbc sha256_ssse3 sha512_ssse3 des_generic xfrm_user ah6 ah4 esp6 esp4 xfrm4_mode_beet xfrm4_tunnel tunnel4 xfrm4_mode_tunnel xfrm4_mode_transport xfrm6_mode_transport xfrm6_mode_ro xfrm6_mode_be
<jhonnyBeGood> et xfrm6_mode_tunnel ipcomp ipcomp6 xfrm6_tunnel tunnel6 xfrm_ipcomp af_key xfrm_algo gpio_ich ipmi_devintf dcdbas intel_rapl x86_pkg_temp_thermal intel_powerclamp coretemp kvm_intel kvm crct10dif_pclmul crc32_pclmul ghash_clmulni_intel aesni_intel aes_x86_64 lrw gf128mul glue_helper joydev ablk_helper cryptd sb_edac ipmi_si wmi mac_hid edac_core shpchp acpi_power_meter lpc_ich lp parport btrfs libcrc32c raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy as
<jhonnyBeGood> ync_pq async_xor async_tx xor hid_generic usbhid hid raid6_pq raid1 raid0 multipath linear igb ahci i2c_algo_bit dca libahci ptp megaraid_sas pps_core
<ducasse> !paste | jhonnyBeGood don't do that again
<ubottu> jhonnyBeGood don't do that again: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> Firefly67: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23602735/
<EriC^^> i'll reread it to spot any mistakes
<jhonnyBeGood> danke!
<jhonnyBeGood> i did not know about it
<EriC^^> Firefly67: the efibootmgr command are switched, -A disables, -a re-enables
<jhonnyBeGood> that is the message \
<jhonnyBeGood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23602741/
<EriC^^> Firefly67: edited version http://paste.ubuntu.com/23602745/
<Firefly67> thank you Eric^^
<EriC^^> Firefly67: no problem
<Firefly67> are you usually around here regularly? I think I will get my laptop next week
<EriC^^> Firefly67: yeah i am
<Firefly67> ok, then I will log in here if I have issues
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<Firefly67> I am reading your guide, I don't understand it fully, but I will read it several times and maybe I'll get it
<Firefly67> I have to be connected to the internet during this process? Will it come with windows installed? Will I need a CD/usb to install either/both windows/linux?
<Firefly67> like, I power on the laptop, and immediately press F10/F12?
<EriC^^> Firefly67: yeah, you'll need a usb or cd to install linux
<Firefly67> oh I see, it can't be downloaded from the internet or something?
<Firefly67> or via another laptop?
<EriC^^> after you install it, it might boot into windows, if that happens, follow the guide
<Firefly67> I must get it from someone?
<Firefly67> oh I see
<EriC^^> get the iso from http://www.ubuntu.com
<Firefly67> so these are post-installation instructions? Not instructions as to how to actually partition the drive(s)?
<cfhowlett> "someone"?  how about downloading from the official source?
<EriC^^> Firefly67: yes, these are instructions in case after you install ubuntu it keeps booting windows (some uefi implementations are like that, hp and lenovo especially)
<Firefly67> oh I see
<Firefly67> I don't even know how to partition it and install both in the first place
<EriC^^> Firefly67: first get the iso from the ubuntu site, and use linuxliveusbcreator to make a live usb
<EriC^^> then in windows go to the disk management and right click on the windows volume and click on shrink
<EriC^^> and choose the space you want to give ubuntu, then boot the ubuntu live usb you made, and let the installer partition for you, choose install alongside windows
<Firefly67> ok, so will the new laptop come with windows pre-installed?
<EriC^^> use torrent to get the ubuntu iso, or checksum the iso yourself if you get it from the website via http
<Firefly67> ok
<EriC^^> Firefly67: yeah they usually do
<EriC^^> some are coming with FreeDOS though
<EriC^^> no OS basically
<Firefly67> ok, so my job will be to shrink the windows part to make room for linux
<EriC^^> it should say in the specs if windows is included
<EriC^^> Firefly67: yeah
<Firefly67> ok, I am taking notes from this chat
<Firefly67> this is all reversible, right? If I mess up I can take it to a professional who can undo whatever I've done wrong?
<EriC^^> Firefly67: yeah, no worries
<EriC^^> you should be fine though
<EriC^^> ;)
<Firefly67> I've never done it, I am a user and don't know much about administration
<Firefly67> I just have to shrink the space, then reboot it with the ubuntu usb, and it will know where to install ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Firefly67: yeah
<Firefly67> shrinking it marks it as "free space" available to install other OSs?
<cfhowlett> there's another option Firefly67 that is less work.  Install virtualbox to your Windows computer.  Install a light *buntu to the virtualbox, i.e. lubuntu/xuubntu.  Your speed will be somewhat reduced but you'll have a working ubuntu system to learn with.  If you get tired if it, just delete it out of windows as normal.
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: he uses linux already full time
<cfhowlett> ah!  sorry did not know.  thankx EriC^^
<Firefly67> no I need proper linux, it is my main OS, I only use windows for powerpoint presentations
<EriC^^> no problem cfhowlett
<EriC^^> Firefly67: yeah shrinking it removes some space from it and marks it as unallocated space so ubuntu can use it
<eagle_> Hi, Is there any issues with install of Ubuntu 16.04.01 on Intel NUC5CPYH ?
<joegiampaoli> OK, I just accidentally transferred 40 million dollars because my touchpad is waaaaaaaay to sensitive. I want to lower the sensitivity of the tap ONLY, not the cursor moving, I like the soft movement, but I want to use my forehead with all my might to tap. How can I do this? And don't worry about the money, I'll make some more tomorrow, but if I don't fis this touchpad issue soon I will loose my sanity...
<joegiampaoli> and I just deleted all my porn...
<cfhowlett> joegiampaoli, go play in someone else's channel pleae.
<joegiampaoli> cfhowlett: does it sound to you like I'm playing? I'm asking for help
<joegiampaoli> Read my help line and tell me if it sounds like a joke to you
<dax> probably better if you dial down the absurdity.
<cfhowlett> no you are telling silly jokes.  if you have an actual tech support issue, drop the comedy and the attitude.  state your problem with precision and clarity.
<joegiampaoli> dax: There's absurdity everywhere, you will have to learn to accept it, now, care to help me?
<may68> This is the Internet
<dax> thanks may68 i wasn't sure
<eagle_> [15:50]  <eagle_> Hi, Is there any issues with install of Ubuntu 16.04.01 on Intel NUC5CPYH ?
<eagle_> [15:50]  <eagle_> Hi, Is there any issues with install of Ubuntu 16.04.01 on Intel NUC5CPYH ?
<joegiampaoli> OK, let me rephrase my help line then and make it more simple for you to read
<may68> It's serious business
<may68> You have to be serious on the Internet
<may68> Ubuntu is full or important people
<may68> Of
<joegiampaoli> How can I make the tap sensitivity lower in my touchpad ONLY for the tap?
<anonymous85> Everyone, please be more sermious!
<may68> Serious business!
<joegiampaoli> Is that better? Is that nderstandable? :)
<joegiampaoli> Is that ENGLISH? for you?
<eagle_> Is there any issues with install of Ubuntu 16.04.01 on Intel NUC5CPYH ? I am seeking serious help here. I'm stuck at it for hours.
<may68> No, the primary language is Chinese
<i_and_i> good morning
<Ben64> eagle_: are there any issues with installing 16.04.1 on intel nuc5cpyh?
<joegiampaoli> may68: I didn't ask what is the primary language...
<i_and_i> i'm looking for help with GTK treeview drag&drop
<i_and_i> <amateur
<joegiampaoli> Now, anyone care to help me with this sophisticated issue? :)
<eagle_> I don't see any screen after booting the NUC from bootable pen drive.
<Firefly67> EriC^^, I suppose I will see something like this: http://www.disk-partition.com/windows-8/images/shrink-volume-windows-8/shrink-d.gif . If I have a 500 GB hard disk and want to allocate 20% to Windows, I should enter 400000 in the "enter the amount of space to shrink in MB"?
<eagle_> Just A screen with Ubuntu, and few dots repeating in it self
<ppf> eagle_: hit escape
<i_and_i> eagle .. seems it's busy loading or so
<eagle_> tried, doesn't goes to terminal screen
<eagle_> i waited for around 30 mins
<i_and_i> wow
<joegiampaoli> eagle_: boot in safe mode and see if you get any weird messages
<eagle_> dude, i am trying to install it. Its NOT YET INSTALLED
<i_and_i> maybe the pen drive booter is faulty
<eagle_> tried with 2 pen drive
<i_and_i> hmm
<joegiampaoli> eagle_: OH, then some hardware detection problem probably
<anonymous85> @joegiampaoli You can't unless the hardware supports it.
<eagle_> i tried 14.04 on same pend drive on same NUC, it worked.
<joegiampaoli> eagle_: Is your network up and running?
<i_and_i> are there any other bootable systems on your hard drive ?
<eagle_> ya
<eagle_> no, no other bootable
<joegiampaoli> eagle_: Did you do a "Check Disk for Defexts"?
<cfhowlett> 14.04 is still supported, eagle_.  install it then run sudo do-release-upgrade to reach 16.04.1
<joegiampaoli> eagle_: cfhowlett is corret
<EriC^^> Firefly67: yes
<eagle_> ya i can do the release upgrade, but thats the other way around.
<joegiampaoli> You can do a rool upgrade from one LTS to another LTS
<joegiampaoli> roll
<eagle_> when i have 16.04, y shouldn't i be able to install directly from 16.04
<eagle_> i just update the NUC firmware also
<joegiampaoli> eagle_: hmmmm
<Firefly67> EriC^^ are there other numbers I have to be familiar/conversant with? I have heard of people having to choose an amount of swap(?) space while making a partition, etc.
<ppf> eagle_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521749 in linux (Ubuntu) "NUC NUC5CPYH Does not boot on Ubuntu 15.10 (linux-image-4.2.0-19)" [High,Expired]
<joegiampaoli> eagle_: are you installing from CD/DVD or USB
<ppf> can you give the suggestions in there a try?
<joegiampaoli> christ! can someone shed some light on me please with my issue?
<ppf> the bug is about 4.2
<EriC^^> Firefly67: sometimes it won't shrink as large a space as you ask it to cause of fragmentation, if it says it's unable to then run the defragmentation utility and it should let you shrink it
<ppf> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.53.56 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<ppf> might still apply
<EriC^^> Firefly67: no, ubuntu will take care of swap and everything else
<Firefly67> ok
<cfhowlett> ppf, if that bug effects you, subscribe.  if not, file or join the correct bug report
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> if interface config is not in /etc/network/interfaces, where else is it located on 14.04 ?
<Haris> I tried updateing /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired Connection1 and then restarting networking via /etc/init.d/networking restart. but it didn't work
<Firefly67> EriC^^, does 20% for Windows and 80% for linux sound like a reasonable split to you? My current partition seems to have been 50-50, not sure why it was installed that way as I primarily use linux, so I am wondering if windows applications need more space or something
<Ben64> Haris: what are you trying to do
<Haris> if I try to re-set default gw, I'll get disconnected. This VM doesn't have screen on it yet
<Haris> change the default gw
<EriC^^> Firefly67: yes it sounds great
<Haris> preferebly, without getting kicked off
<Ben64> oh vm, i'm out
<cfhowlett> Haris, is this a virtualbox VM?
<Haris> no
<Haris> vmware
<cfhowlett> you might want to ask the vmware channel the question.  In vbox, the host machine does the heavy lifting and the vbox picks up the available input and should auto-configure.  Works like magic in vbox.
<Firefly67> EriC^^, would you suggest I get Ubuntu 14 or 16?
<EriC^^> Firefly67: 16, it's supported for longer
<EriC^^> 16.04
<Firefly67> ok
<i_and_i> i always update to the latest stable version
<Haris> hmm
<i_and_i> better security
<Ben64> as long as the release is still supported, they're all the same amount of secure
<i_and_i> really?
<Ben64> yep
<cfhowlett> LTS only.  more sanity and fewer growing pains.  I would submit that an updated LTS is no less secure than the very latest release.
<i_and_i> but i get often security updates
<may68> Is Ubuntu male or female?
<Ben64> i_and_i: that's a good thing
<i_and_i> neuter
<i_and_i> yep
<cfhowlett> and 12.04,14.04 and 16.04 also get regular security updates, i_and_i
<i_and_i> best tip is to install the security updates as soon as possible
<may68> Give me one good reason to install Ubuntu
<i_and_i> may68 .. i think its a name in Swahili
<i_and_i> may68 .. liberation
<may68> But I lose the freedom to run Windows programs
<i_and_i> ahaha freedom and Windows in one sentence :))
<elias_a> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy)
<Ben64> i_and_i: it's a troll, don't waste your time
<ducasse> i_and_i: don't feed the troll.
<i_and_i> ahh ic
<mikaelyan> Which is better Linux for old laptop?
<cfhowlett> mikaelyan, lubuntu  or xubuntu
<mikaelyan> cfhowlett, thanks!
<cfhowlett> happy2help! mikaelyan
<Firefly67> EriC^^, I am reading up on how to dual boot, this page says I need to back up windows - can the backup be done to a usb drive? Or do I need an external hard drive? http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Dual-boot-Linux-and-Windows-on-a-PC-with-W/step4/Backup-Windows/
<EriC^^> Firefly67: try to make a recovery usb from windows
<i_and_i> backup all your files to external drive or USB drive
<may68> If I install Linux I cannot run league of legends for example
<i_and_i> i dunno that .. but you can install Ubuntu next to your Windows
<Firefly67> EriC^^, ok, do you know how much space the USB drive should have? I will have no files on my own to begin with, just whatever files Windows already comes with
<Firefly67> *no files of my own
<ubitqty> hi i just upgraded to 16.04 and xrandr doesnt have my resolution that i used before
<i_and_i> which resolution ?
<EriC^^> Firefly67: if you have a big enough usb or hdd you can clone your hdd before installing linux
<EriC^^> and in case it doesn't work out you can revert the whole hdd back
<ubitqty> i_and_i, 1440x900
<EriC^^> Firefly67: it has to be as large as the hdd to get a clone of the whole hdd, including the partition table and everything, so 500gb if the hdd is 500gb
<ubitqty> after the upgrade i had to reinstall nvidia-current
<i_and_i> hmm i dont have that resolution either
<ubitqty> i only see upto 1024x768
<Ben64> ubitqty: pastebin the output of xrandr
<Firefly67> EriC^^, no I just have some 16 and 32 GB usbs I think - do I have to clone it all, or just backup some files?
<i_and_i> mine to 1366x768
<i_and_i> firefly , all
<Firefly67> oh that's a lot of space
<i_and_i> i guess 32Gb would be enough, else you need an external drive
<EriC^^> Firefly67: if you want to revert it all you have to clone it
<ducasse> ubitqty: what does 'mokutil --sb-state' return?
<ubitqty> Ben64, https://pst.moe/paste/ashipl
<ubitqty> i dont have mokutil installed
<ducasse> ubitqty: install it and try.
<Ben64> is this not a real computer
<EriC^^> Firefly67: you want to revert it in case it doesn't go well, or to backup just personal files you'll have on it?
<ubitqty> it is an old one
<Ben64> is it real though? like not a vm
<ubitqty> yeah
<Ben64> what monitor is it and how is it connected? also what gpu
<ubitqty> ducasse, efi variables are not supported
<ubitqty> its an acer dunno about the model
<ubitqty> vga connected
<ducasse> ubitqty: sorry, it was just a hunch.
<Ben64> ew vga
<ubitqty> oh and since the upgrade my fan doesnt seem to stop working either
<Firefly67> EriC^^, I don't really know, I won't have any personal files as it will be a new laptop, I am just trying to understand what the Windows backup is about. I suppose it is not an optional step? Could I not back up windows, and just install it from a CD in case things go wrong?
<cfhowlett> yes you could do exactly that
<Firefly67> I don't know where I'd get 500 GB of usb/hdd space from otherwise
<ducasse> ubitqty: see the xorg log which driver module is actually used
<i_and_i> if you have no personal files .. there is no reason to backup anything
<ubitqty> i dont see anything odd
<Ben64> just make sure you have recovery media Firefly67
<Firefly67> Ben64, ok
<branant> x
<Firefly67> it seems I can't just save the iso to a usb, I have to use UBetbootin to save a bootable version?
<Firefly67> *UNetbootin
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, unetbootin configures the .iso + usb as a bootable medium
<EriC^^> Firefly67: you can make a recovery usb from windows
<i_and_i> firefly you can use any dedicated backup-program that saves the backup to USB
<EriC^^> Firefly67: usually there's a big partition at the end of the disk on pre-installed windows laptops that's used for recovery, you can make a recovery usb from windows it's usually around 20gb
<Firefly67> ok
<Firefly67> so I should get a 32 GB USB, I checked the one I have and it is only 16 GB
<EriC^^> Firefly67: there is an issue though as i'm not entirely sure it would still work in case of an altered partition table, i think it usually just extracts an image of the laptop in the original state, in that case you can manually partition using an ubuntu live usb and extract the image yourself
<Firefly67> ok
<EriC^^> ( it might work without doing that, i've never tried using the recovery usb on a laptop that had the partition tables modified )
<Firefly67> if I really need recovery and such I will need help from a professional, don't think I can do it myself
<EriC^^> Firefly67: you can do it, make the recovery usb from windows and you can do it
<Firefly67> ok
<i_and_i> it's simple .. just a long copy-paste
<Firefly67> make the recovery usb before any partitions?
<EriC^^> if windows 10 doesn't have that option anymore, then clone the 16gb or so partition that's in the end of the disk
<EriC^^> to a usb, using dd
<EriC^^> sudo dd if=/dev/sdxY of=/dev/sdZ bs=4M ( where /dev/sdxY is the recovery partition and /dev/sdZ is the usb disk )
<EriC^^> Firefly67: yeah, do that first
<EriC^^> in your current laptop you had one at the end called "lenovo" it was like 16gb
<EriC^^> it'll be somewhat similar
<Firefly67> yes
<Firefly67> how do I run sudo commands before linux is installed though?
<EriC^^> also run sudo parted /dev/sdX unit s print and save it somewhere
<i_and_i> good point
<EriC^^> in case you need to restore the partition table as it was exactly
<EriC^^> Firefly67: from the live usb, in the try ubuntu mode
<ubitqty> any idea why my fan wont stop working?
<Firefly67> EriC^^, ok
<i_and_i> just skip the backup .. you can get a windows install anywhere
<i_and_i> ubitqty.. try turning the PC off, see if the fan is still on
<ubitqty> tried that
<i_and_i> hm
<ubitqty> it stops workin when its off
<i_and_i> ahh that's a clue
<EriC^^> ubitqty: what are the temps like? try "sensors"
<EriC^^> in the terminal
<ubitqty> https://pst.moe/paste/iturve
<EriC^^> looks good
<EriC^^> anything hogging the cpu? try "top"
<ubitqty> no
<ubitqty> only xorg and awesome
<EriC^^> maybe it's an acpi issue?
<ubitqty> which means?
<EriC^^> try sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows
<ubitqty> ms windows, ms win nt, win 2001, win2006
<EriC^^> get the most recent one
<EriC^^> then type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ubitqty> most recent of what
<EriC^^> date
<EriC^^> the latest one whatever one it is
<ubitqty> how do i do that
<ducasse> ubitqty: win 2006 is more recent than win 2001
<ubitqty> im confused
<ubitqty> which package should i get
<EriC^^> ubitqty: what did the sudo strings command give you?
<ubitqty> what i told you
<ubitqty> https://pst.moe/paste/bmhwdc
<EriC^^> ubitqty: ok, type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> in the line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" make itGRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_osi=\"Windows 2006\" quiet splash"
<ubitqty> ok
<ubitqty> done
<EriC^^> type sudo update-grub
<ubitqty> alright
<ubitqty> reboot?
<EriC^^> ubitqty: yeah
<ubitqty> okay guess i will wait a while
<i_and_i> you have 2 computers ?
<ubitqty> yeah
<i_and_i> :)
<journeymangeek> >_>
<i_and_i> handy
<ubitqty> indeed
<journeymangeek> Dosen't everyone? ;p
<journeymangeek> (at least)
<ubitqty> i just shut it down so i will wait a bit
<i_and_i> hehe
<i_and_i> nah i just got 1
<i_and_i> excluding my old broken ones
<faraco> Hi, how to auto-login to a specific user, from GUI?
<ubitqty> hmm doesnt seem to help
<EriC^^> faraco: settings > user accounts > enable autologin
<faraco> EriC^^: I'm using Xubuntu, the enable autologin option is not exist
<Haris> how close is linuxmint to ubuntu/debian platform ?
<cfhowlett> Haris, ask them
<cfhowlett> Haris, it's not ubuntu, not supported or discussed here.
<Haris> on ubuntu/debian the OS can be upgraded without much hassle .. in some cases
<Haris> on linuxmint, they say, do a fresh full install
<multifractal> I need to copy the contents of a file to clipboard. I tried xclip but it says `Error: Can't open display (null)` because I'm working on an AWS instance with no desktop environment. How can I achieve this?
<faraco> Haris: #linuxmint
<Haris> they are not on freenode iirc
<ducasse> !mint | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> !mint | Haris
<faraco> you can join the irc.spotchat.org
<Haris> yep. they'r there
<i_and_i> 404 not found
<EriC^^> faraco: make a file sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and add these http://paste.ubuntu.com/23603100/
<EriC^^> put your username next to autologin-user=
<Kingsy> what kernel is 16.10 running?
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.30.39 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<EriC^^> 4.8.0-30
<Kingsy> EriC^^: would it be easier in your opinion to upgrade the kernel on 16.04 to latest or jkust upgrade to 16.10 ?
<EriC^^> Kingsy: i think it would be wiser to stick with 16.04 and update the kernel there
<EriC^^> !mainline | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Ben64> Kingsy: yes much easier to do in 16.04. why do you want to though
<atralheaven> Hi, How can I get ride of this icon? "http://i.imgur.com/RIOdr2D.png" I did update my system, it didn't fix it
<EriC^^> atralheaven: try sudo apt-get -f install; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SuMJ> I just installed sensors-applet on my freshly installed Ubuntu 16.04 but I can't See the applet
<Kingsy> well, I have been experiencing random crashes on my laptop for the past couple of weeks (since I installed ubuntu) the machine is totally unresponsive after crash, not available via ping or ssh. I have tried a persistent journal and with journalctl -p err -n still doesnt show much. I can see a stack trace in dmesg --> http://hastebin.com/iqaraseluq.md <-- which seems to correspond to this bug --> https://bu
<Kingsy> gs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94171 <-- which hints on upgrading the kernel to 4.5.0 or newer may fix the issue.
<atralheaven> EriC^^: Do I need a reboot after that?
<Kingsy> EriC^^: if you were doing this, would you always go latest? so in this case v4.9-rc8/
<EriC^^> atralheaven: worth a shot
<atralheaven> EriC^^: ok, I will let you know if its fixed, thanks!
<EriC^^> atralheaven: what does it say when you click on the restricted logo?
<Ben64> Kingsy: since you're on 16.04, you could simply install linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<Kingsy> umm what is that?
<Kingsy> *googles*
<Ben64> Kingsy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<Ben64> actually, since 16.10 is still newish, you would need linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<SuMJ> Also how do I make sure that everything driver is working correctly?
<SuMJ> Every*
<atralheaven> EriC^^: its gone! thanks! May I ask what does "dpkg --configure -a" do?
<Kingsy> Ben64: literally just sudo apt-get install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge <-- and I am done with a new kernel??/
<Ben64> Kingsy: should be yes
<Kingsy> woah
<atralheaven> EriC^^: noooo its back now!
<Ben64> Kingsy: welcome to the exciting world of LTS
<atralheaven> :|
<EriC^^> atralheaven: great! no problem! it configures packages that need configuration still
<EriC^^> atralheaven: what does it say when you click on it?
<i_and_i> sumj .. did you type sensors in the Terminal ?
<atralheaven> EriC^^: non of the menu items of it work, btw
<atralheaven> it says it has a problem when it checked for updates
<EriC^^> atralheaven: try sudo apt-get update
<atralheaven> can I just disable any gui way of updating ubuntu? I always use apt-get, I don't need it
<SuMJ> I_and_i yeah it works perfectly , I also did detect-sensors
<EriC^^> if it says any errors paste them in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<i_and_i> ok cool
<atralheaven> EriC^^: no, everything was fine
<EriC^^> atralheaven: ah
<Haris> does nm supercede old style network config or is it the other way around
<EriC^^> atralheaven: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<atralheaven> I also can't open the "software & updates" program, I get no errors, it just doesn't open
<EriC^^> atralheaven: aha
<i_and_i> sumj .. "After installation, you can right click on any panel that you want to have sensor information displayed on, and click "Add to Panel..." . In the "Add to Panel" window, there should be a icon with the text "Hardware Sensors Monitor" (You may need to restart before the option appears). Click on this entry, then click "Add". "
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<EriC^^> atralheaven: try opening it from the terminal with the command software-properties-gtk
<i_and_i> SOURCE: SensorInstallHowto   ---   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<miss4ulove> hi
<i_and_i> good day
<faraco> Eric^^: thanks! it's worked!
<EriC^^> faraco: great! no problem!
<SuMJ> I_and_i I can't right click on the top panel
<wafflejock> SuMJ, depends on the desktop environment how you can add things to the panels, in gnome here I have an extension for sensors
<wafflejock> SuMJ, ah see you said Ubuntu 16.04, assume using Unity?
<atralheaven> EriC^^: It opened it, I thought maybe I had a broken repo added, but everything was fine. so what can I do with this icon?
<SuMJ> I guess so . The one on the Ubuntu page
<EriC^^> atralheaven: did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade finish successfully?
<wafflejock> SuMJ, maybe try launching indicator-sensors after installing (from dash or terminal maybe)
<atralheaven> EriC^^: can I disable all gui ways for ubuntu to check for updates?
<EriC^^> did it do anything at all?
<atralheaven> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> atralheaven: yeah you can, i'm not sure it will remove the icon though
<EriC^^> atralheaven: usually any break in apt gives an icon there, not only from the gui updater
<Buntunewbie> Hi.  I installed a game (bos wars) from Ubuntu Software.  I have installed it using Ubuntu Software, but it has left some files behind.  How can I remove them all?
<atralheaven> EriC^^: how? beside the icon problem, I prefer to update the system myself from terminal, those gui notifications were annoying for me
<EriC^^> atralheaven: try dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^rc|^ii"
<EriC^^> does it show any packages?
<i_and_i> sumj i think it's for GNOME panel
<SuMJ> wafflejock , Thank you . I'll try that. Gotta go offline now :(
<wafflejock> Buntunewbie, in a terminal you can run, sudo apt purge packagename, remove will just get rid of binaries purge will get rid of config too
<wafflejock> SuMJ, okay good luck
<SuMJ> Thanks y'all bye
<i_and_i> run gnome-panel
<wafflejock> Buntunewbie, what files did it leave around?
<i_and_i> bye
<EriC^^> atralheaven: ok, in the software properties gui go to Updates > check for software > Never
<atralheaven> EriC^^: http://hastebin.com/raw/wulakubodi
<blackflow> what kind of network set up do I need if I want LXD managed containers to have private IPv4 that I'll manually nat with iptables, and a public IPv6 directly available on WAN?
<EriC^^> atralheaven: that looks ok
<Buntunewbie> waffejock I have tried that, but it still leaves 2 deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives and a png behind.
<blackflow> looks to me that if I bridge enp3s0 (physical nic) with lxdbr0 I can achieve the public ipv6 part, but then the ipv4 (say 10.0.0.0/24 range) would also be available to WAN on that bridge...
<wafflejock> Buntunewbie, hmm maybe need to apt-cache clean or something like that for the deb files it downloaded to install strange with the PNG
<blackflow> on freebsd, we only need two NICs, public and a lo clone. the jails (containers) attach to a lo private ipv4 and to a public ipv6 ipaddr. is that possible on linux?
<Buntunewbie> waffejock: sudo apt-cache clean ?
<wafflejock> Buntunewbie, believe so would do a bit of looking up on that though I'm not 100% on that command http://askubuntu.com/questions/144222/how-do-apt-get-clean-and-apt-get-clean-all-differ
<atralheaven> EriC^^: its on Never
<atralheaven> EriC^^: What do you think about the icon problem?
<EriC^^> atralheaven: does clicking on it say any errors?
<EriC^^> atralheaven: i'm out of ideas honestly
<Buntunewbie> wafflejock: that removed the .deb files (thank you), just left with the png
<avoider> can grub somehow make my computer not boot from a usb ? trying to install windows but it refuses to boot the usb , im currently using xubuntu 16.10
<EriC^^> avoider: no, it can't
<wafflejock> Buntunewbie, yeah can just delete it manually but not sure why the program wouldn't clean up that one file maybe can see if there's an issue for the package maintainer assuming it's a PNG the game installed it should remove it
<EriC^^> avoider: how did you make the windows usb?
<avoider> using dd and other linux apps
<Buntunewbie> wafflejock Ubuntu will not let me delete it.
<EriC^^> avoider: dd won't work with windows, is it a uefi machine?
<avoider> yes
<avoider> Can you please help me, i been at this for 6 hours
<EriC^^> avoider: you can create a fat32 partition and copy the iso contents into that partition and that would boot
<wafflejock> Buntunewbie, you try with sudo rm thefilepathhere, that should be able to delete anything basically, before doing that can do, ls -al thefilepathhere, to see the permissions on it
<EriC^^> avoider: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit if it's not installed
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit ( with the usb plugged in )
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<apqbtis> kloeri  aka Bryan Ostergaard is a known pedophile and child abuser.  Please report any contact to ircgangste.rs #tclmafia
<NAY> hola
<ducasse> !ops | apqbtis
<ubottu> apqbtis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<apqbtis> !ops | kloeri  aka Bryan Ostergaard is a known pedophile and child abuser.  Please report any contact to ircgangste.rs #tclmafia
<ubottu> kloeri  aka Bryan Ostergaard is a known pedophile and child abuser.  Please report any contact to ircgangste.rs #tclmafia: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<avoider> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23603183/
<NAY> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | NAY
<ubottu> NAY: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<avoider> i already did that i used gparted to make a fat32 partition and flagged it as boot and copied over iso content
<Buntunewbie> wafflejock:  lol lol lol.  Just found out what the problem was.  It is a icon file, stored in the yakkety univers folder....along with icons for lots of other software that I have not installed.
<avoider> I also tried winusb
<EriC^^> avoider: is the usb plugged in?
<NAY> hello
<avoider> yes
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions NAY
<EriC^^> avoider: try to unplug it and plug it back in then re-run the command
<wafflejock> Buntunewbie, ah okay maybe cached images for the software center or the like
<avoider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23603188/
<EriC^^> avoider: does "dmesg | tail" show it being found?
<Buntunewbie> wafflejock, yeah I think so.  Thank you for your help, greatly appreciate it. :-)
<avoider> yes
<avoider> it does.
<EriC^^> avoider: try "lsblk" does it show it there?
<wafflejock> Buntunewbie, no prob
<avoider> yes
<avoider> it shows there ttoo.
<EriC^^> avoider: ok, get the name of it e.g sdb or sdc and type sudo gdisk /dev/sdc
<NAY> HELLO
<avoider> http://pastebin.com/aRrVkTXZ
<ducasse> !ask | NAY
<ubottu> NAY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> NAY, enough.  we see you.  now ask your ubuntu questions.
<EriC^^> avoider: press ctrl+c , then type sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<EriC^^> then type sudo gdisk /dev/sdb   (not /dev/sdb1)
<whytrytofly> hi
<whytrytofly> how can i add my monitors undetected resolution
<whytrytofly> coming from arch, not knowing how to do that in ubuntu
<EriC^^> whytrytofly: type "xrandr -q" is it there?
<mcphail> whytrytofly: I was going to link you to the Arch Wiki ;) - I've always used that for setting resolution in Ubuntu
<avoider> http://pastebin.com/veVKn4zS
<whytrytofly> EriC^^: the resolution is wrong, but the monitor is detected
<whytrytofly> mcphail: oh that sounds nice
<ducasse> whytrytofly: it's exactly the same approach
<whytrytofly> so /etc/xorg.conf/... is kept
<whytrytofly> the structure i mean
<EriC^^> avoider: ok, press "o" then enter
<whytrytofly> because xrandr only solves temporarilly
<ducasse> whytrytofly: put a snippet in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<hggdh> ap
<whytrytofly> ducasse: alright then! nice
<avoider> This option deletes all partitions and creates a new protective MBR.
<avoider> Proceed? (Y/N):
<EriC^^> avoider: yes
<avoider> says command ? for help now
<EriC^^> avoider: press "w"
<mcphail> whytrytofly: I've always followed https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xrandr#Adding_undetected_resolutions but set the res with a script rather than modifying anything xorg related
<avoider> do i want to proceed yes or no?
<EriC^^> avoider: yes
<avoider> operation completed successfully
<avoider> what it said
<whytrytofly> mcphail: okay, could do that, but with xorg the dm also gets proper resolutions
<whytrytofly> there is no xorg.conf.d
<EriC^^> avoider: ok, press "q" to quit
<avoider> ok
<avoider> it did it on its own
<ducasse> whytrytofly: should be in /etc/X11
<EriC^^> avoider: ok, type sudo cgdisk /dev/sdb
<whytrytofly> ducasse: but isnt :P
<avoider> ok
<avoider> it opened something werid
<ducasse> whytrytofly: which version are you on?
<whytrytofly> ducasse: i just installed my frst ubuntu 16.04 i guess
<EriC^^> avoider: ok, press on New
<whytrytofly> yes 16.03
<whytrytofly> 04
<avoider> ok
<whytrytofly> but im updating
<whytrytofly> maybe its gonna be added
<whytrytofly> didnt update on installation
<avoider> i pressed new.
<EriC^^> avoider: when it asks for Starting Sector, press enter, then for Size also press Enter, when it reaches the partition type hex code, press 0700
<avoider> enter to use current name?
<EriC^^> avoider: yes
<avoider> okay
<avoider> did it
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> write the changes and exit
<avoider> said i need to reboot to use something new
<avoider> and brought me back to where its said new
<avoider> again
<EriC^^> avoider: type sudo partprobe
<EriC^^> quit
<avoider> im still by the new
<avoider> ok
<mcphail> whytrytofly: on Ubuntu it is /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<avoider> i got a error
<whytrytofly> mcphail: thanks
<avoider> http://pastebin.com/vmW3JVKt
<EriC^^> avoider: try "lsblk"
<avoider> okay
<avoider> do you want me to paste the output?
<EriC^^> yeah
<avoider> http://pastebin.com/N0NhSsXf
<EriC^^> avoider: type sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<avoider> ok
<avoider> i typed it in
<EriC^^> try sudo partprobe again
<avoider> did post anything
<avoider> Rather output anything.
<EriC^^> avoider: ok, great
<EriC^^> now to make the filesystem
<EriC^^> type sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdb1
<avoider> okay typed it in
<EriC^^> avoider: ok, try mounting it, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<avoider> no output
<EriC^^> avoider: great
<EriC^^> avoider: type sudo mount /path/to/windows/iso/here /cdrom
<avoider> mount: special device /path/to/windows/iso/here does not exist
<EriC^^> avoider: you have to put the path to the iso there
<avoider> yes sorry sec
<avoider> mount: /dev/loop0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<EriC^^> avoider: ok, now to copy the files, sudo rsync -av /cdrom/ /mnt
<EriC^^> the trailing / after /cdrom is very important avoider
<avoider> is scrolling
<EriC^^> ok
<avoider> like a bunch of stuff
<EriC^^> yup, should be a while
<EriC^^> oh no
<avoider> ?
<EriC^^> i just imagined something, and looked and it was true
<whytrytofly> hello
<EriC^^> your install isn't in uefi mode, unless you meant you plan to install it that way?
<avoider> That dont sound good.
<whytrytofly> how can i unbind the win (sup) key from starting the dash
<EriC^^> do you plan to install windows and wipe ubuntu?
<avoider> yes
<EriC^^> ok, cool, when you restart the pc, go to the bios and select uefi mode enabled ( or csm legacy disabled )
<EriC^^> then boot the usb
<avoider> so put in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> yes
<avoider> ok
<avoider> After this step EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> avoider: in the installer let it create a fresh partition table on the hdd, it's msdos right now windows needs gpt
<whytrytofly> :P
<whytrytofly> too lazy to read the wiki?
<Mathisen> EriC^^, he is installing win7 = dont like gpt or uefi
<avoider> so when i get to the setup just delet everything and click new and format before i install?
<EriC^^> Mathisen: who said win7?
<Mathisen> well i tried to help him earlier and failed
<EriC^^> oh well
<EriC^^> avoider: what happened when you tried winusb?
<avoider> Nothing said same error on boot like   no boot device
<whytrytofly> how can i unbind the win (sup) key from starting the dash
<EriC^^> whytrytofly: settings > keyboard
<whytrytofly> and then?
<whytrytofly> cannot find it
<avoider> Eric^^ i been at this since 9pm its 8am now.... basically any linux os will boot not windows.
<avoider> Thats all i know.
<EriC^^> avoider: why are you installing win7?
<EriC^^> there's already a ntfs partition there does it already have windows?
<avoider> no
<whytrytofly> EriC^^: there is no dash!!!
<avoider> i tried to follow a tut were it said put the live ubuntu disk in
<avoider> and make enough space for windows7 or sometihng
<avoider> resize and then the windows usb should allow it to boot
<avoider> but it didnt work
<EriC^^> did winusb say anything any warnings etc?
<whytrytofly> avoider: is the problem the partitioning or the installation?
<avoider> i really don't know the issue
<avoider> Im just trying to get windows back on my laptop
<whytrytofly> where are you stuck at
<avoider> windows usb wont boot
<avoider> but any other linux distro will
<whytrytofly> aha
<whytrytofly> did you try dd?
<avoider> yea
<EriC^^> avoider: would you consider installing win10 uefi?
<whytrytofly> is the devices listed as bootable
<Mathisen> i tried to help avoider earlier what we did was 1. dd = failed 2. made fat32 partition and copy iso content failed with " invaild partition table " 3. winusb = failed booted but halts just with blinking cursor
<EriC^^> avoider: does the iso have any efi dir in it?
<avoider> i would consider anything to get windows back.
<avoider> yes it does
<EriC^^> avoider: try ls /cdrom and paste the results
<whytrytofly> Mathisen: thanks for that, saves time
<EriC^^> it does?
<avoider> yes
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> ok, try setting the bios in uefi mode and boot the usb
<avoider> so you want me to stop the current task you have me doing?
<EriC^^> avoider: no, we're continuing it
<avoider> okay
<EriC^^> is rsync still copying?
<avoider> i see the usb light flashing and the terminal kinda looks hung
<avoider> its been at the same spot for a moment
<EriC^^> it might be copying a big file
<avoider> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1183) [sender=3.1.1]
<avoider> what it said to me
<EriC^^> that's fine
<EriC^^> ok, give it a shot
<avoider> okay reboot?
<EriC^^> yup
<avoider> ok brb
<EriC^^> remember to set uefi mode on
<EriC^^> and csm legacy off
<avoider> ok
<JP___> hello
<JP___> I am looking for an room refrence
<JP___> Can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> !ask | JP___
<EriC^^> what topic?
<ubottu> JP___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JP___> lol @ ubottu
<JP___> Iḿ looking for a tool to generate documents with variables in certain places, fully automated
<JP___> programming language is not important
<EriC^^> gui?
<JP___> if i could integrate it into qt would be great
<JP___> but i'll take anything
<avoider> Invaild partition table.
<EriC^^> avoider: did you set uefi mode on?
<avoider> yes
<EriC^^> are you sure?
<avoider> im sure
<EriC^^> xubuntu shouldn't boot without undoing the changes
<avoider> it didnt
<EriC^^> ok
<avoider> i had to switch it back
<avoider> in the files it says  bootmgr.efi
<ubitqty> EriC^^, is grub_cmdline_linux_default="acpi_osi=! quet splash" a valid entry?
<EriC^^> in the efi folder?
<ubitqty> *quiet
<avoider> in the usb we created
<EriC^^> yeah
<avoider> the image works on virtual machine
<avoider> so  i know the image is good.
<EriC^^> avoider: in legacy mode?
<avoider> yeah i think w.e the defualt is for  Virtual box
<EriC^^> ubitqty: 1 sec
<EriC^^> i've no idea what that does, there's something about it here https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=160152
<ubitqty> apparently that stops the fan from working all the time
<EriC^^> that's not good
<EriC^^> any other stuff that can be put?
<EriC^^> maybe acpi_osi=Linux would work
<JP___> Eric^^ did you forget about my question ? :)
<EriC^^> avoider: i wonder how virtualbox boots it
<ubitqty> let me try
<EriC^^> JP___: no, i don't know the answer though :)
<avoider> EriC^^ is something ubuntu causing it not to boot?
<EriC^^> try to ask in ##linux they might know of a program that does it
<EriC^^> JP___: ^
<EriC^^> avoider: no it's nothing like that
<JP___> I cant seem to get into ##linux
<ducasse> !register | JP___
<ubottu> JP___: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<avoider> hmm
<EriC^^> avoider: maybe give winusb another go?
<JP___> !register
<BluesKaj-pi> JP___, think you question is more suited to the ##linux chat, try there, but make sure your nick is registered
<avoider> okay
<avoider> Eric^^ should i download a diff image for giggles?
<EriC^^> avoider: there is one idea that comes to mind, testdisk can write bootable sectors for windows, maybe that can be used to make the usb bootable, maybe if all else fails as a last resort
<ducasse> JP___: also, the LaTeX crowd may have suggestions
<avoider> like windows 10?
<JP___> thnx
<EriC^^> avoider: it wouldn't hurt i guess
<avoider> ok
<ubitqty> is it a good idea to install i8kutils which is for dell laptops despite not having a dell laptop?
<justin_> l
<EriC^^> ubitqty: it won't work i thik
<EriC^^> *think
<ubitqty> yeah i guess
<EriC^^> ubitqty: i guess you already tried the "fancontrol" program right?
<ubitqty> i believe that gave me some efi error
<RealNasirMalik> Hey, everyone.
<RealNasirMalik> Is there a IRC channel for programmers?
<EriC^^> RealNasirMalik: #programming
<RealNasirMalik> Thanks buddy.
<atralheaven> EriC^^: ok thanks :)
<EriC^^> atralheaven: no problem :)
<Kingsy> Ben64: still about?
<Kingsy> or anyone for that matter, I got Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.8.0-30-generic (x86_64) <-- when running sudo apt-get install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<Kingsy> its referring to /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/5.0.24/build/make.log I guess the vbox drivers need to be reinstalled?
<EriC^^> Kingsy: did you install the headers?
<Kingsy> EriC^^: ah, rephrase I am getting this when starting vbox --> Please install the virtualbox-dkms package and the appropriate
<Kingsy> EriC^^: wouldnt that linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge install give me the headers automatically ?
<EriC^^> Kingsy: it should
<Kingsy> ok, so I guess I need the corresponding virtualbox-dkms
<EriC^^> yeah
<Kingsy> I wonder how I can get them for the edge kernel
<EriC^^> it's same package i think
<EriC^^> *the same
<Kingsy> hrm doesnt look like it --> virtualbox-dkms is already the newest version (5.0.24-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1).
<EriC^^> try to reinstall it with sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms
<ducasse> Kingsy: the virtualbox package might not be updated yet to work with the hwe kernel
<Southern_Gentlem> what kernel
<Kingsy> ducasse: perhaps I should just do a dist upgrade...
<Kingsy> 4.8.0-30-generic
<Southern_Gentlem> i am running vbox on 4.8.12 kernel
<Southern_Gentlem> 5.1.10 version
<Kingsy> Southern_Gentlem: are you running hwe?
<ducasse> Kingsy: he is not using the ubuntu packaged vbox
<Kingsy> ah right
<Kingsy> I am experiencign some strange issues here anyway.. my xfce4 terminal is switch tabs by itself.. heh
<Kingsy> or at least it was before.
<Kingsy> ducasse: you had much luck with dist-upgrade? without reinstalling?
<ducasse> Kingsy: dist-upgrade is not for upgrading to a later release on ubuntu, do-release-upgrade is ussed for that. but yes.
<Kingsy> sorry thats what I meant.
<Kingsy> I am going to try that now.. this is too unstable.
<ducasse> Kingsy: it depends on whether you have many ppas.
<Kingsy> everytime I press a key on my keyboard its unselecting the window, then reselecting it
<Kingsy> ducasse: just a couple.. spotify.. docker.. I think thats it
<ducasse> Kingsy: i doubt spotify at least would cause issues, but i would purge both anyway and readd them later
<Kingsy> ok
<Kingsy> brb
<Kingsy> ducasse: it says --> No new release found
<Kingsy> do I need to uninstalle hwe ?
<Kingsy> or do I need the -d switch to upgrade to .10 ?
<ducasse> Kingsy: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, change Prompt to normal
<ducasse> Kingsy: you could also try the package from the vbox site instead of upgrading
<Kingsy> ducasse: thats ok, I am curious
<Kingsy> ducasse: this wont install any programs I don't have installed right? I started with ubuntu minimal so I want to keep it that way :)
<Kingsy> that kinda sounds like a stupid question... now that I have asked it :P
<ducasse> Kingsy: it will just upgrade packages, but will install any new dependencies (if there are any)
<Kingsy> ducasse: do I need to uninstall hwe afterwards?
<ducasse> Kingsy: i'd do it first, but i don't think it would be a problem
<Kingsy> ducasse: worked a treat
<ducasse> Kingsy: great :)
<iPhone7Plus> Hello. I need help to transer music from Ubuntu to iPhone 7 (iOS 10.1.1), I tried with Rhythmbox but it fails to detect my phone. Help pls.
<iPhone7Plus> hello?
<brunch875> I'm on a Trusty Tahr (14.04) without sudo access and I want to change my tty's keyboard layout to us(altgr-intl). Is there any way I can do this? loadkeys us needs sudo
<OerHeks> iPhone7Plus, the wiki says banshee is a better app > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ducasse> brunch875: i don't think so, not that i can think of at least
<howarth>  The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/detly/mactel-utils/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file.
<ducasse> howarth: talk to the maintainer
<OerHeks> howarth, that is correct, no yakkety packages https://launchpad.net/~detly/+archive/ubuntu/mactel-utils
<OerHeks> i thought fancontrol was in our packages now.. no need for that ppa
<puffinz> Climbin through your ports, injectin yo packets up. Found a possible inject bug in mpv.
<OerHeks> puffinz, file a bugreport, make sure youy select security, else anyone could read it.
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<AsymmetricalFace> puffinz, hi!
<AsymmetricalFace> ducasse, hi!
<iPhone7Plus> OerHeks: i just tried with banshee and clementine but none of them can detect my phone. any clue?
<OerHeks> iPhone7Plus, nope, maybe someone else here has a clue?
<ducasse> iPhone7Plus: which ubuntu version?
<iPhone7Plus> ducasse: 16.04.1
<ducasse> iPhone7Plus: your libmobiledevice might not support that ios version, apple does not make it easy.
<i_and_i> OerHeks.. nice name
<blueskies> anyone had much success with citrix on 16.04
<blueskies> citrix receiver* that is
<MazetteBot> Im
<OerHeks> blueskies, there is a wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<blueskies> im getting this error "Error adding store:Email address lookup failed (either missing "dig" or no entry exists)[65275]
<blueskies> "
<maddawg2> so here's a question... i've been using the Live USB that I add tools to everytime I boot.. is there a way to create a custom live USB of ubuntu that already has the tools on it i want to use
<maddawg2> i've just been using the "try ubuntu" option from the installer
<maddawg2> then i install what i need, but everytime I shutdown it doesnt save that stuff (obviously)
<blueskies> yes, but might be better off just having a script to load the tools
<maddawg2> oh?
<maddawg2> booo
<MazetteBot> Im
<ducasse> MazetteBot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ducasse> maddawg2: ^^
<OerHeks> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<maddawg2> ooo
<maddawg2> thanks guys
<maddawg2> i'll check that out
<ineedhelpp> I have a problem with Matlab using ubunto MATE, it didn't happen with the offical version. I can't use any graphical option because of openGL errors. it does work if i use software openGL, but not hardware. I also get "possible missing firmware i915" errors
<maddawg2> the persisitent one looks like what i want
<OerHeks> oh, uck is discontinued https://launchpad.net/uck
<ineedhelpp> i tried to change kernel, i'm using 4.9 rc8 now
<maddawg2> OerHeks, uck
<maddawg2> that stinks
<maddawg2> i'm gonna create an OCS inventory at work... me thinks
<mehmet_> why ı can't see my usp on the pc
<mehmet_> i can't see my flashdisk some one help me
<nicomachus> mehmet_: lsusb
<Lorne2016> Good morning!  I need some serious help with a machine that won't start... :(
<Lorne2016> quick history:  Yesterday my 16.04 machine needed a reboot (updates)...but upon reboot, it got to the login screen, after typing password, the screen went black for about 60 secs. then goes back to login screen...  ctrl-alt f1 only gave me black screen...no grub....
<mehmet_> nicomachus "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0930:6545 Toshiba Corp. Kingston DataTraveler 102/2.0 / HEMA Flash Drive 2 GB / PNY Attache 4GB Stick
<mehmet_> " now whats next
<nicomachus> mehmet_: cd /media && ls
<Lorne2016> after working with EriC^^ yesterday, I tried a bunch of things working on the graphics driver (NVIDIA card)...eventually I tried installing 16.10...which failed...then I went back to 16.04...and NOW I can see the GRUB when I boot...but nothing else
<mehmet_> nicomachus "apt  mehmet
<mehmet_> "
<nicomachus> mehmet_: cd mehmet && ls
<mehmet_> nicomachus ow ı remember i installed my pc ubuntu now
<mehmet_> nicomachus so now i can just format disc on the ubuntu apps
<Kriptari1m> clear
<Lorne2016> Need someone to help walk me thru Recovery...borked my machine yesterday
<ilhami> hey.
<Lorne2016> Need someone to help walk me thru Recovery...borked my machine yesterday
<ducasse> !patience | Lorne2016
<ubottu> Lorne2016: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nicomachus> !recovery | Lorne2016
<ubottu> Lorne2016: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ducasse> !nomodeset | Lorne2016 or this:
<ubottu> Lorne2016 or this:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<axisys> what bot software is this? I am exploring bots for a private irc channel
<Lorne2016> nicomachus thx  I'm thru Recovery into Emergency mode now.... dropped into shell (!finally!)... waiting for someone to help me restore/repair it
<Pici> !botclone | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<axisys> Pici: thank you
<Firefly67> once I partition a disk, is it irreversible? or can it be un-partitioned and re-partitioned?
<genii> Firefly67: There's no limit on that
<Firefly67> ok, I see
<DerAlfe> So. I have a brand new laptop and want to install ubuntu. But i cant boot it. After the 4 dots run through i got the "error-sound" and nothing more happens.
<DerAlfe> I'll reload the image, check integrity and dd it to an usb-stick and try again. would be nice if someone could help on this issue
<ducasse> DerAlfe: iirc there should be a "check medium" option when you boot the image, try that
<mathayus> I am trying to deploy my django app on heroku but when run the command "git push heroku master" there is always the same error -> "Could not find a version that satisfies the requirement adium-theme-ubuntu==0.3.4". Can anyone help me with this?
<checkers> someone told me there is a keyboard command (combo of keystrokes) that will put my ubuntu machine in an all command line (no desktop).
<checkers> does anyone know what this key stroke is?
<checkers> im having trouble googling for it
<ducasse> C4L: ctrl+alt+f1..f6
<sudoreboot> ctrl+alt+F1-F7 keys
<DerAlfe> So. I just run the checks and will now reboot
<DerAlfe> The 5 Dots are running through, the screen flickers black a few times and it, it freezes for a short time when the 5 dots are filled and i got the error sound.
<DerAlfe> in short: I'm unable to install Ubuntu
<DerAlfe> I can't even see the error message
<wabbits> what version of linphone comes with the latest Ubuntu?
<ducasse> !info linphone
<ubottu> linphone (source: linphone): SIP softphone - graphical client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-2.6build2 (yakkety), package size 89 kB, installed size 313 kB
<wabbits> thanks ducasse
<krambiorix> hi, I have 2 files, A and B with xml . I want to check if all lines in A are also existing in file B. The order doesn't matter... How can i do that?
<Pici> krambiorix: if you don't care about order, then sort both files, then run diff on them.
<pavlos> krambiorix, man comm, comm compares 2 sorted files line by line
<krambiorix> Pici, there is also binary data in it
<krambiorix> but let's try
<krambiorix> hmm, some probs with xml
<wabbits> there is xmldiff
<GrandPa-G> how do you set up a cron entry to start 10 minutes from the time cron service is started?
<krzee> modify the service start script?
<GrandPa-G> krzee: this needs to be done automatically. are you saying have a script rewrite the crontab entry somehow?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<krzee> GrandPa-G: im saying thats not how cron works, but since you start cron via a script, you can mod that script to do something 10min after starting cron
<estranger> father time knows not when father time starts
<pavlos> GrandPa-G, sleep 10m
<GrandPa-G> I want the interval to still be 10 minutes, just starting at whenever the cron starts.
<GrandPa-G> I have another process that starts at boot and needs to be checked every 10 mins and do something if it didn't start and is not still running.
<ducasse> GrandPa-G: cron can't do that directly
<GrandPa-G> if cron checks on the 10 min mark, then it make look before the process actually got going.
<GrandPa-G> ^may look
<krzee> ok well thats different, now you are just making a botchk
<krzee> have the process save its pidfile, then have the crontab entry check the pidfile to see if the pid is valid
<krzee> if not, start the process (which saves its pidfile)
<GrandPa-G> that is similar to what I do, just use a socket connection as the indicator. But still the timing for the check may come to soon.
<GrandPa-G> I might just write a new process to start at boot, then have it sleep for 10 mins and do the check again. I was just being lazy to use cron.
<krzee> thats what cron is!
<krzee> lol
<MibixFox> I am coming from windows and 3 of my disks are getting an error in gparted ""Can't h ave partition outside disk" and i cant mount them
<MibixFox> google isnt really showing me an easy fix
<pavlos> GrandPa-G, /etc/crontab shows that scripts in cron.hourly/ run every 17 minutes on the hour. You can put your script in cron.hourly/ to check that pid
<pavlos> GrandPa-G, to phrase it better, they run every hour on the 17th min
<Firefly67> I am looking at buying a Seagate hard drive, it says it supports Windows - so can I not use it to save data off my Ubuntu laptop?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, an external hard disk?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, those should work fine with any OS that can run on a PC that well supports usb as well of course
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, only some hardware mentions Linux in the secs or on the box
<SebthreeBQM10HD> specs above
<Firefly67> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TKFEEAS - I was looking at this - says it has to be Windows
<Firefly67> yes, external hard disk
<SebthreeBQM10HD> seagate is a common brand
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  Hae had seagate before
<SebthreeBQM10HD> apparantly it's not that great though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> seagate
<ducasse> Firefly67: "This is normal USB technology and is therefore compatible with anything that has a USB port."
<ducasse> Firefly67: from the q&a section
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, if they provide some backup and such software,  yes that only be Windows
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, but the drive itself should work fine with Linux as well
<rskumar> ubuntu 16.04 freezes while working, or while resuming, or while plugging power cable off laptop.. What and where to look for fix?
<Southern_Gentlem> imho i perfer WD to seagate
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, also I notice no  mention of Windows 10 on the Amazon page, but I guess it's been on thee a long time so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, if in doubt you could look for another dive, but no many pages for external dives will mention Linux anyway
<Firefly67> hmm yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, bingo what Southern_Gentlem  I forgot a name of a company, bus yes apparantly western digial is meant to be quite a bit better
<Firefly67> ok, and the Q&A question is about Mac though, not linux
<ikonia> you'll find that when a drive says "needs windows" it's normally the included software they ship with it for backup or encyption functions
<ikonia> which no-one ever uses anyway
<Firefly67> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, yep that's basicall what i put,  what ikonia just put
<rskumar> how do I update my ubuntu ?
<ikonia> open the update tool
<Firefly67> I have never owned an external hard drive before - is it not just like an usb drive, where you can drag and drop folders?
<rskumar> nice
<ikonia> or use the package manager rskumar
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, yep basically
<Firefly67> or do you have something more for external fard drives compared to usb drives?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, sometimes they get some software pre loaded onto them for Windows though, but same for usb sticks
<rskumar> if I ask a crap or easy question, ppl jump to help.. when i am in real trouble with this stupid freezing problem, none of guys here gave me a pointer.. been asking for around 3 weeks now..
<yenclgj5nlw> Hi all. Does anyon know how can I get clang 4 securely?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, it's mostly like having a internal hard disk like inside your compute, except it's not, it's in a case and connected via usb
<ikonia> rskumar: people will help if they have time and knowledge to help
<Firefly67> rskumar, people answer when they know the answer. Maybe they don't know. It's a help channel and people help voluntarily, no one is entitled to instant answers
<ikonia> rskumar: it's a free service people of all ability and free time offer back to the community
<thatOtherGuy__> Hi all. Is it possible to remove the English locales other than en_US.utf8 and prevent them from being regenerated? I don't need en_AG, en_AU, en_BW, etc. etc. on my machine.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, you could even partition it like a interal hard disk, but most people woudn't do that, an external hard disk is intended for backing up data, not for running operating ssystems from it, but that can be done even
<rskumar> isnt this officially endorsed ubuntu channel.. where I am supposed to get help from experienced people
<MibixFox> I am coming from windows and 3 of my disks are getting an error in gparted ""Can't h ave partition outside disk" and i cant mount them
<ikonia> rskumar: there are very experienced people here
<ikonia> rskumar: and it's the official channel staffed by the ubuntu community
<ikonia> rskumar: you can also take out paid support contracts from canonical direct
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rskumar, this is the channel where you get volunteer community suppot
<rskumar> so if no one willing to help, should i ask this in fedora..
<rskumar> i volunteer whenever I can
<ikonia> rskumar: people in fedora won't help you with ubuntu
<Firefly67> with that attitude maybe no one will want to help in fedora either
<rskumar> but this problem, i cannot handle, where should I ask ?
<MibixFox> forums?
<ikonia> rskumar: here or take out a support contract
<rskumar> for 3 weeks I didnt get any response,
<rangemonger> has anyone successfully gotten xen going on 16.10?
<MadPsy> rskumar, you have given zero information on your 'freezing' problem apart from some trivial facts.
<ikonia> rskumar: I've never seen you ask, there are 1500+ people coming and going
<ducasse> rskumar: tbh, i haven't seen you ask before, and i'm usually here every day
<rangemonger> every time i launch virtman, it get errors
<rangemonger> nothing ive found online works
 * tgm4883 doesn't even know what rskumar's issue is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rskumar, you can't expect support, bang just  like that for any issue
<ikonia> rangemonger: you'll need to provide details, but it feels to me like Xen is dying
<Firefly67> tgm4883, freezing with ubuntu 16
<pavlos> he wrote, he wants to update ubuntu
<rskumar> ikonia: check user ra21vi , and few temporary users created on live cd
<MibixFox> lol does anyone know how to fix these "partition outside disk issues"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rskumar, depends on who is aound at the time, and the issue
<tgm4883> Firefly67: run the thaw command
<ikonia> rskumar: why dont you just ask for help
<Firefly67> tgm4883, not my issue, rskumar's
<ikonia> tgm4883: cheeky
<Southern_Gentlem> rskumar,  have you looked at any of the logs for errors like xorg
<zulrax> hey i'm facing a problem with my new setup apache server. whenever i type my domain name or ip adress i get to a site that says "Index of /" and there my folders are listed such as wordpress and phpmyadmin, thing is i would like the domain to point straight to the wordpress site, would be very grateful if someone would help.
<ikonia> MibixFox: look at the partition table, it's probably a partition that's bigger than the boundries of the disk
<rangemonger> ikonia: right, "failed to connected socket to /var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock"
<rskumar> its freezing out of nothing.. like when I plugg off my power cable, it freezes sometimes.. totally killing my productivity.. It also freezes when I resume from suspend .. no pattern when it will freeze
<tgm4883> rskumar: honestly if you can't put forth the effort to restate the issue when asked directly, I'm not going to put forth the effort to look through previous logs looking for your issue
<rskumar> where should I look for errors?
<ikonia> rskumar: does the socket exist ?
<ikonia> rskumar: oops, sorry that was for rangemonger
<ikonia> rangemonger: does the socket exist
<Firefly67> mine is different, my lenovo laptop broke off its hinge on one side, I will get one next week, so I am trying to save my data from this laptop before this one becomes completely non-functional
<ikonia> zulrax: you're not matching host headers
<ikonia> zulrax: are you aware of name based hosting in apache ?
<rskumar> tgm4883: what you are trying right now, is pleasing yourself by thrashing me.. wait for me to write
<Firefly67> and also trying to learn how to partition windows/linux
<rangemonger> ikonia: how would i check
<rangemonger> ?
<zulrax> i'm very new to this sorry
<ducasse> rskumar: the logs, start with dmesg
<ikonia> rangemonger: look in the file system and see if that file exists
 * tgm4883 goes back to reindexing ES data
<rangemonger> ikonia: what dir would it be in?
<rangemonger> oh, nm
<ikonia> rangemonger: it says it - you've just shown me the file
<ikonia> zulrax: no problem,
<rangemonger> lol, yeah
<ikonia> zulrax: so namebased virtual hosting requires you to send a "name" with the request
<Firefly67> so if I buy a seagate or WD external hard drive that says "compatible with linux OS", I should be fine, right?
<rskumar> did someone kick me out?
<ikonia> zulrax: eg: http://www.zulrax.com would send "www.zulrax.com" to apache,
<ikonia> zulrax: as you are typing int he IP it's not working out which vhost to show you, so it shows you the default one
<ducasse> Firefly67: 99% of external drives work with anything that has usb ports
<ikonia> rskumar: yes,
<rangemonger> ikonia: yes, its there
<rskumar> for what?
<ikonia> rskumar: ok - look at the permissions
<Firefly67> also, any advantages/disadvantages of buying the 1 TB vs 2 TB HDDs? And should I get the rescue recovery plan or is that useless?
<ikonia> rskumar: your attitude, your complaining and moaning at people asking you for help - just say "hold on, I'll just type my problem out"
<ikonia> rskumar: if you want to remain in this channel, adjust your atittude to be more collaberative
<Southern_Gentlem> Firefly67,  whats the price difference
<Firefly67> slightly less that twice, I believe
<ikonia> rangemonger: ok - look at the permissions on that file
<zulrax> ikonia: hmm not sure about if i understand that but i got the server on a vps and just a simple domain name from freedns.afraid.org
<yenclgj5nlw> Firefly67: don't know, I have 2 TiB Samsung, it's OK now
<rskumar> sorry, you want me to write exact sentence for stick with compliance, that does not seem practical
<Southern_Gentlem> and how much data do you need to back up
<Firefly67> $55 vs $80 (1TB vs 2TB)
<ikonia> rskumar: no, I want you to say "I'm just typing the problem now" not "you're pleasing your self by having a go at me, hang on while I type it out"
<Southern_Gentlem> Firefly67,  2T
<rskumar> Southern_Gentlem: as you suggested to look into Xorg log, is it thru journalctl?
<ikonia> rskumar: you put more effort in to be rude to someone than you did to just say "hang on I'll type it"
<MibixFox> ikonia it is bigger than the disk but how is that possible?
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  Firefly67 depends on what daa
<MibixFox> how do i change the disk size to fit lol
<ikonia> zulrax: so you need to see if the domain you are looking up (not IP) is pointing at your vps
<ikonia> MibixFox: miss-configuration
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67,  1TB is to big for most people
<Southern_Gentlem> yes you can look in jornalctl and /var/log
<ikonia> MibixFox: (I'm guessing, you'll need to check)
<Firefly67> well, I want to save the data that I have on this laptop, not more than 200G, and I have to use to backup windows when I partition my new laptop. So about 700 GB? But I might like to use it later too for other purposes, idk at the moment
<Southern_Gentlem> and dmseg
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, you could buy two, do proper back ups wht if one drive fails and data is only on one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, I have done 2  500GB's in pas, but also bought two 1TB's  that were't realy 1TBa bt under hmm
<Firefly67> yes, true, saving in different drives is probably smarter
<zulrax> ikona: on the vps site i set the domain to my free dns
<ikonia> zulrax: not what I asked
<zulrax> ikona: hmmm how do you mean?
<ikonia> zulrax: you need to check that the domain you bought is pointing at the IP of the server
<fub> Hi. So I have an .xinitrc in my home folder, in which I have: "xset mouse 2 0"
<zulrax> ikona: well if i ping it i get my vps ip
<fub> THis is not executed when my system/window manager is started
<rskumar> ikonia: if i finger point something, and others dont like,... its not always a mature decision to say you are rude because you raised your finger
<fub> the command works, if I execute it manually
<fub> any hints?
<ikonia> rskumar: stop arguing and change your approach, or be quiet, those are you options
 * Southern_Gentlem walks away 
<Firefly67> and do you think the rescue recovery package is of any use? https://www.amazon.com/Rescue-Year-Recovery-External-Drives/dp/B00P9J6RFO/
<zulrax> ikona: and it loads up my apache server, the problem is that it loads up the directory index of my var/www instead of my wordpress website
<rskumar> Southern_Gentlem: thanks, let me check.. since its dell laptop with two GFX (nvidia + intel), this can be a reason
<Southern_Gentlem> Firefly67,  no
<ViRuS007> Hello. how change .cpp icon file ?
<ikonia> zulrax: does the dns name point at the IP address of your server yes/no
<zulrax> ikona: yes
<ikonia> zulrax: ok - have you configured an apache site in sites-available for your domain ?
<rangemonger> ikonia: sorry for the delay, its not locked, its open to anyone
<ikonia> rangemonger: what are the permissions ?
<Firefly67> system administration stuff is so intimidating. How much would one need to pay for all this to be done by a professional?
<rangemonger> ikonia: also, im running virtman as admin
<ikonia> Firefly67: talk to a local IT guy
<Firefly67> like partitioning my HDDs and installing linux and windows
<zulrax> ikona: not quite sure how to do that, i changed the DocumentRoot to var/www, not sure if that's to any help
<ikonia> zulrax: ok - hang on
<ducasse> Firefly67: look for a linux user group
<ducasse> Firefly67: put it in ~/.xsessionrc
<Firefly67> well it's best if I can learn to do it myself, but if I can't, should I go to a computer shop, or Best Buy kind of place?
<ikonia> zulrax: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<ikonia> zulrax: that will talk you through how to configure apache for your domain
<zulrax> ikona: alright thank you I wil check it out
<Southern_Gentlem> Firefly67,  its not that hard
<Firefly67> yeah I think I will visit this channel and try to do it myself first
<Southern_Gentlem> keep you data backed up in 2 or more places
<Quetzalcoatl> how can i go back from eth0 naming network interface to the new naming network interface? now: eth0. want new name:enp0xxx
<rangemonger> ikonia: srwxrwx
<Southern_Gentlem> your data cannot be replaced the programs can
<Firefly67> yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, oh partinting isn't that diffuclt well it can be at first, but
<Quetzalcoatl> thank you
<ikonia> rangemonger: Hmmm thats odd
<rangemonger> ikanobori: indeed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, you just need a drive of some sort for Linux and can start geting in there,  by the way may have missed a  few of your messaes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, oh the recovery thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> let's see
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, whaever that is you probably don' need it
<ducasse> it probably won't apply for linux either
<SebthreeBQM10HD> indeed
<Southern_Gentlem> ducasse,  most drive recovery places can handle linux, windows, and OSX
<ducasse> Southern_Gentlem: not what we're discussing
<clarkk> on ubuntu 16.04, when the mail indicator icon goes blue, I click on it and click thunderbird from the list that appears, but thunderbird does not come to the foreground. This worked on 12.04. Is there any way to resolve the issue?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, what  kind of data do yu want to put on external hard disk?
<rskumar> Southern_Gentlem: journalctl showing error "no persitant journal found" .. i think it does not have error log from last freeze, as I had to power off laptop...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, external hard disk for backing up and keeping data.  and internal hard disk for WIndos or Linux  keeping things simple
<Firefly67> some code, plots, etc., some personal stuff like pictures etc.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, how big is your internal hard disk.  have any data you want to keep on more than one drive!
<nicomachus> is there not a PPA for MATE on 16.10?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, that you want to be sure to keep.  interna hard disk, external hard disks more than one, usb sticks whatever
<pavlos> Quetzalcoatl, which ubuntu version do you have?
<ducasse> rskumar: create the dir /var/log/journal
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, and then don't bother with amazons recovery thing, that's a way for them to make more money out of you and you will wate money on that really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> probably
<Quetzalcoatl> pavlos: 16lt
<Firefly67> it is 500 GB for my current laptop, but it is a Lenovo that came off its hinge and I am afraid it will become non-functional soon, so I am trying to save data from it onto something before I can no longer use the screen
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, plus then you have to trust whoever you send the drive of to with your data hmm
<rskumar> ducasse: any permission it should have?
<pavlos> Quetzalcoatl, and ifconfig shows eth0 instead of enpXsY ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, ok buy two external hard disks.  that's my suggestin. that's two 500GB 's  or maybe two 1TB 's
<ducasse> rskumar: iirc journald will fix that itself
<nuentoter> ok i had broken grub, i finally got grub-install and --recheck to throw no errors, do I need to do anything or change anything before i reboot and see if its fixed?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, 1TB is way to massive for most people
<parapan> test
<rskumar> ducasse: oh..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, where are you from? seems a side thing was you wanted to run Linux ?
<ducasse> rskumar: then you can use 'journalctl -b 1' to see messages from previous boot
<rskumar> ducasse: ok so aftr next freeze (which I am awaiting), i will look into it
<Quetzalcoatl> pavlos: yes. i've made some time ago a modification in grub to show me the old name of  NIC. i commented the line from grub but still the old name appears
<Firefly67> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-P-and-W-Series-Mobile/Crack-in-W540-screen-frame/td-p/2043716 - something like this happened to my laptop and it is now ruined
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, without going on the link, if you got a cracked screes there are ways to fix or replace
<Quetzalcoatl> i expected to go back to the new name of NIC
<pavlos> Quetzalcoatl, the line you refer to is, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<Quetzalcoatl> pavlos: yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, but you would need to know someone who does hardware, or send of some where
<Firefly67> yes, I want to save data off my current ubuntu laptop before it dies completely, and I wanted to learn how to partition windows/linux. But the latter is for next week, this week I am just trying to save my data off this machine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, if your considerig buying a new lap top and wanting Linux on it
<jaythelinuxguy> I have a friend with a strange issue and I'm trying to help him. He upgraded to a new hard drive, ST8000DM002. This drive insists on going into standby (heads parked) after inactivity. hdparm is disabled. Previous hard drive didn't do this. Have any of you seen this before?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, well there are some pre installed Linux options, otherwise you got to deal with the world of UEI BIOS on most new lap tops now ah!
<Firefly67> yes, I am buying a new laptop, but it won't arrive till next wek
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, UEFI stu
<rskumar> ducasse: Southern_Gentlem, I always see this eror 'vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device' .. can it be something causing freeze
<pavlos> Quetzalcoatl, did you run update-grub after the mod?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, oh you already bought one?
<ChrisWarrick> Just curous, does Ubuntu support Macs in any way?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, dual booting Linux on a new lap top can be tricky since what's called UEFI
<Firefly67> no, ordered one, it won't arrive till next week
<Quetzalcoatl> pavlos: no. i just restarted the machine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChrisWarrick, yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChrisWarrick, however not majory
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Firefly67> UEFI doesn't let you do dual booting?
<ducasse> Firefly67: yes, uefi is much better imo
<ChrisWarrick> SebthreeBQM10HD: define "majory"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, it does, but it can get rtricky, depending on  which uefi set up you got and such
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChrisWarrick, that was meant to say majorly
<ducasse> Quetzalcoatl: there might be a udev rule that sets the name also, look in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but not majory
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's mostly the community supporting macs
<Quetzalcoatl> firefly:why dont you take out the old hdd put it in a desktop machine, and just copy the data you need over network?
<pavlos> Quetzalcoatl, verify that /etc/default/grub has that line commented, run update-grub, and reboot
<rangemonger> uefi can be great if its good one like gigabytes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChrisWarrick, also I found out that the 32bit so i3i86  ppc mac suppot  got dropped now, but that wasn't supported much anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> there was something the other week
<ChrisWarrick> SebthreeBQM10HD: that’s understandable, there’s no reason to run Linux on a Mac
<Quetzalcoatl> pavlos: ok. i'll do that. ducasse: i'll check and let you know
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChrisWarrick, well thre is and isn;t
<Lorne2016> Hi - my system won't boot and Im getting errors (I took a pic on cell phone - how do I share that here?)
<rangemonger> theres no reason to run a mac :P
<Quetzalcoatl> pavlos, ducasse: i'll be back shortly
<ducasse> Quetzalcoatl: typically called 'persistent-net-something'
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChrisWarrick, the Mac hardware can be quite nice, and Linux distros will give a much more free as in software freedom etc experience, than the propritary OS X one from Apple.  you understand what I mean right?
<ChrisWarrick> SebthreeBQM10HD: it’s nonsense.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChrisWarrick, however Linux people don't critise OS X and ioS as much, because there is open source stuff in there to,  it's based on BSD even I belive or partly.  where as Windows nah et
<ChrisWarrick> SebthreeBQM10HD: If you want to run Linux, you can get a good PC for less. And if you want to run macOS, it’s an awesome OS (I’m on a Mac myself)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChrisWarrick, some stuf is fact, some stuff is opinion
<rangemonger> what if i want to run win98? :P
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChrisWarrick, if you want to put Linux on your Mac though, and with OS X still there as well, it can be done! as for which distro is better for that than another,  well there are probably a  few ones with more support for that than Ubuntu really
<clarkk> on ubuntu 16.04, when the mail indicator icon goes blue, I click on it and click thunderbird from the list that appears, but thunderbird does not come to the foreground. This worked on 12.04. Is there any way to resolve the issue?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger, put on some old pc, or in a virtual machineI guess
<rangemonger> SebthreeBQM10HD: yeah, i do that now
<ChrisWarrick> virtualbox doesn’t support windows 98 too well
<Firefly67> what is the difference between USB and LiveUSB?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, nothing it will be the same
<rangemonger> but i want to get a pci voodoo 3 and do passthrough on a kvm or xen vm
<ChrisWarrick> Firefly67: One is a port, the other means a USB stick that has an OS on it you can boot into
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, an ISO for a Linux distro has to go onto a CD  or DVD or USB stick
<rangemonger> that and an sb live
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, and booted from
<ducasse> Firefly67: liveusb is the installer booted in 'try ubuntu' mode
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, an there's a live session for testing the compuer, which i f things work ok enough, can install from as well
<Firefly67> oh I see. What is "try ubuntu" mode?
<rangemonger> ideally id get a pci to isa bridge and also lock in an sb awe64 and nvidia 6000 series gpu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, the live session will use your harware for real, however it will only boot up into ram
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, so when the computer is turned offf or re bootd anything in ram will be gone,
<Firefly67> so there is a parallel OS on the USB drive?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, not really, that's a real Ubuntu in the ISO
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, the real Ubuntu version you downloaded
<Firefly67> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, however a live session works more like a demo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, but for everythng it can do nearly or pretty muh everything an install can do
<Firefly67> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, however it  only is tempory booted up into the ram, so to use  for real more, you put on the hard disk
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since nothing is remembered from ram
<Firefly67> ok
<Lorne2016> Hi - my system won't boot and Im getting errors (I took a pic on cell phone - how do I share that here?)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67,  also on a new compter, might need to disable secure boot i the uefi settings, beore a  usb stk will bot up and things ike that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lorne2016, an image site
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !image
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok thre we go it's got something about screen shots in there to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, which computer did you order?
<clarkk> on ubuntu 16.04, when the mail indicator icon goes blue, I click on it and click thunderbird from the list that appears, but thunderbird does not come to the foreground. This worked on 12.04. Is there any way to resolve the issue?
<Firefly67> Lenovo again, unfortunately. Maybe I should have ordered a Dell or something
<Lorne2016> SebthreeBQM10HD thx...
<rangemonger> lenovo was baller until they started putting malware in the bios
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lorne2016, when you got the pic up
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lorne2016,  show me/us
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, Lenovo Dell orHP you would get similar issues iwth uei
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, unfortnatly uefi makes it more difficult to put Linux on, than in the past with  old bios computer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, thanks Microsot (sarcasm )
<rangemonger> uefi isnt ms so much as secureboot is
<Firefly67> yes, idk if I can partition it myself, without help
<Lorne2016> imgur.com/gallery/BD7Lw
<SipriusPT> hello guys
<SipriusPT> http://serverfault.com/questions/819844/not-able-to-forward-mail-from-external-domains-through-relays
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, apparnatly Mac had UEFI for ages, but actsaully works fine and better there
<SipriusPT> anyone?
<rangemonger> mac had efi
<rangemonger> not uefi
<engpy> I am new to ubuntu although. I have hard time to run apps. I install them but there is no executable file like windows? Some apps would run in terminal when I type; e-g python or firefox, some apps won't. And I don't know if where is launcher for each apps I install. I know it sounds dum but seriously I might be dum then :) The reason I installed and started to use ubuntu is to run some python scripts and 3.rd party programs to analyze
<engpy> some bioinformatics data easier way, but life is not that easy with ubuntu atm :)
<rangemonger> uefi is great if done right
<rangemonger> asus and gigabytes uefi is baller
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, I wanted to dual boot a HP lap top with UEFI/EI whaever the other week,  but unfortuatnly bumpted into certain issues o course
<rangemonger> they do bios emulation
<rskumar> engpy: first time ubuntu as well as linux?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, not mine,  but  wanted to set up  on there or somemonee else, so he would have the optiion of both Windows and Liu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> x
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, just keep that in mnd that it may be a bit tricky to put Linux on at first, but that's since Microsoft insisted that alll new computers would have UEFI
<rskumar> engpy: what os you used before ubuntu?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, but there  people around in here who can help, when you get to that stage
<engpy> Well you can say first time linux aswell rskumar
<i_and_i> find your installed programs in the Dash
<rangemonger> uefi was going to happen one way or another
<Firefly67> is it easier if I only want linux then? I only use the Windows for making powerpoint presentations. I think that is still much simpler and easier to use than anything linux offers
<MibixFox> grrrrrrrrrr
<rangemonger> bios is such old tech
<engpy> I used ios and windows
<MibixFox> why is ubuntu so bad at importing these disks :(
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, you could go Linux only and pretty much bypass UEI issues that way, but on occassion   for something or  the other it might be useful to have Windows still
<i_and_i> which disks
<Quetzalcoatl> it worked but i had to reverse the changes that i made in grub in order to access the net. now i have to solve why doesnt assign properly the ip stuffs
<engpy> like 20 years :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, there's Libre Ofifice and such in the world of Linux,  but  you can actsaully get powerppoint itsel working probably as well, depending on version
<Firefly67> yes, having Windows is useful, even if I go there like once in 3 months
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MibixFox> 3 of my disks have unknown data i_and_i
<MibixFox> and i cant use them
<MibixFox> they worked fine in windows
<i_and_i> engpy hit the Super key and find your programs there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, and there are commerical versions of wine to
<Firefly67> Libre Office isn't as good, it messes up everything
<rskumar> engpy: like windows, when you install applications, it may or may not be added in dash .. if there is launcher in that, you can find that app in dash..
<Lorne2016> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/BD7Lw   - sorry - there's the full link.  Anyone know what that error means?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, the commerical vesibions such as Codeweaers make it easier to insall things like Microsot Office and have it working
<i_and_i> Mibix what is the unknown data format ?
<rskumar> engpy: and dash is like your windows start menu... press windows key to get dash
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, which version of powerpoint ?
<MibixFox> its ntfs and all my other drives worked
<rangemonger> if  one is running a xen kernal, does it say so with uname -a?
<Firefly67> I have Windows 8 on this machine, so whatever powerpoint version came with that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 2013 mybe then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> i guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or something like that
<rskumar> engpy: for python, you may want to run interactive shell, so open a terminal by pressing keys 'Ctrl+Shift+t'..
<Firefly67> yes I think so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, yes you can probably Wine or  Codeweaers  powerpoint 2013 and have it working or most things
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, but you would need something to install it from still
<ducasse> Lorne2016: it's a video driver problem, that's all i can tell you
<kaza> hello
<kaza> Does linux need any firewall for the usual works?  not for servers
<engpy> rskumar, the only way I run my app is via terminal I figured out how to access it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, also didn't Mirosot even have like a online version o oice now, that inclued power point maybe ?
<Lorne2016> ducasse thanks...yeah..that makes sense...
<rangemonger> Firefly67: office 365?
<engpy> and my problem as I said some installed apps is not on dash if you mean by dash the little bar on left
<Firefly67> yes, I prefer the simplicity of just having Windows parallelly, but if it's too hard I might have to opt for linux only - I need linux
<LolaCaramia> hello i was told that someone can help me here
<rangemonger> Firefly67: linux with windows in a vm maybe?
<ducasse> Firefly67: dualboot is easy to get going, don't worry about it
<i_and_i> engpy no .. the Super Key ..(Windos Key)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, you need Linux really why ? :)
<Firefly67> I've used openoffice, staroffice, libre office - nothing is as good as powerpoint
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, yes probably, what's your issue ?
<engpy> I use ipython to run scripts it serves well but suddenly my pc started to ask to run jupyter notebook instead.. oh boy I have too much issues to fix
<i_and_i> in between the CTRL and the ALT key
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefly67, ok well have you got something to intall power point from then? if so you could try wine and such once Linuxed
<rskumar> engpy: press the key with window icon.. before left alt key.. if you are using eng keyboard
<LolaCaramia> i want to instal ubuntu from windows how can i do that?
<ikonia> rangemonger: /win 5
<ikonia> oops
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, where Windows would still be runnng, or where Windows would still be on the computer but not running?
<engpy> rskumar, super key (win key) runs search when I hit it
<i_and_i> lola download the Ubuntu installer, and install it
<engpy> it says easrch in your computer
<rskumar> yes, search your app by its name
<Quetzalcoatl> kaza: running firewalls on computers is a good practice in my opinion, so i will say yes.
<rangemonger> LolaCaramia: copy the iso to a usb stick with rufus usb
<i_and_i> yes engpy .. then type the name of yourprogram
<rangemonger> ikonia: win5?
<Firefly67> yes, maybe I could think about that if keeping windows becomes too difficult. My colleague couldn't manage to install both windows and linux, I think the system administrator said it was because he had Windows 10
<ikonia> rangemonger: typo
<LolaCaramia> when it is still running
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, there used to be a easy way to install Ubuntu from inside Windows.  using an instaler,  resulting ina dual boot, but that becae unsupported  for a few reasons.   the old standard way to dual boot still is fine though
<i_and_i> downlaod the USB installer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, to tr ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yy
<LolaCaramia> sorry what is tr?
<kaza> ok ty Quetzalcoatl
<ahi2> install ubuntu by itself and then use windows in a VM if needed
<Mathisen> LolaCaramia, you are not talking about the new win10 feature ? bash in windows "a.k.a ubuntu in windows"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sounds like a virtual  machine you mean?
<ahi2> yes
<LolaCaramia> i have windows 10
<engpy> i_and_i, rskumar, I do search my app name e.g hexchat what I get ton of files and dirs... so which one is basically my executable app or launcher?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, you can try inside Windows in a virtual machine
<rangemonger> VMs for lyfe yo :P
<Mathisen> LolaCaramia, and are you talking about that feature or do realt want full ubuntu
<i_and_i> it is listed under "Applications"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia,  but to use for real it would be better to dual boot
<ahi2> vmware is better than virtualbox
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahi2, virtualbox is better than vmware :D
<rskumar> engpy: under application group with its icon
<ahi2> virtualbox has too many issues
<rangemonger> ahi2: overall, yes, but they each do some things that are mutually exclusive
<engpy> Alright I have it know yes sorry it puts under applications
<i_and_i> HexChat icon should be in the taskbar after install
<LolaCaramia> i ask as i did it before like five years ago i installed it from windows and it perfectly worked alone with windows
<engpy> alright so you search and click from there
<engpy> sounds reasonable :)
<i_and_i> engpy you can use that same method to find all your programs
<rangemonger> LolaCaramia: that was a feature called wubi, they stopped offering that
<rskumar> engpy: drag it to sidebar if you want to keep it there
<MibixFox> http://imgur.com/a/H6GYa what do i do about this i_and_i
<engpy> Thanks both of you
<i_and_i> lemme see
<Mathisen> LolaCaramia, i dont think wubi is used anymore.. so diffrent these days
<i_and_i> MibixFox.. no idea
<rangemonger> its a shame, wubi was pretty decent
<engpy> can I tell ubuntu to allow me run any app from terminal without finding it or being in the qapps dir?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, yeah  five years ago or so there was wubi,but that no longer is supported
<rskumar> MibixFox: you want to clean everything and install  ubuntu?
<MibixFox> clean everything?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, it also won't work with versions of  widows since like windows 8 I think
<MibixFox> i just came from a windows install and i have ubuntu installed
<i_and_i> 5.6 Terabytes nice
<MibixFox> and now ubuntu isnt detected 3 of my disks
<MibixFox> ya well i probably just lost 18tb
<LolaCaramia> Oh I see so only way is to install it from dvd or flash so i never did it in such way how can i install it without damage windows
<i_and_i> huh
<LolaCaramia> ?
<rangemonger> LolaCaramia: either that or use a vm
<i_and_i> Lola .. windows is already damaged
<ducasse> MibixFox: were they set up in a raid or something?
<Mathisen> i_and_i, no it is not.. no need to overdo it
<i_and_i> :D
<rangemonger> i_and_i: i second that
<i_and_i> i had to say it
<MibixFox> ducasse those two were in software raid 1 before but i broke the mirror before i switched to ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, you could dual boot the proper way with partitions, but can also be a bit tricky with a Windows 10 computer
<ducasse> MibixFox: and do you need the data on them?
<MibixFox> yes
<rangemonger> i will never do raid, too many horror stories
<Mathisen> LolaCaramia, what do you need ubuntu for ? what are you gonna use it for
<i_and_i> just backup your old system
<MibixFox> ducasse do you know how i can recover that partition?
<i_and_i> then install
<ducasse> MibixFox: looks like they are in a raid format linux does not support, so you're pretty stuck
<MibixFox> grr
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, what you want to do?
<ducasse> MibixFox: if you configured them from windows, you need to rescue them from windows
<LolaCaramia> ok so few weeks ago I have finished trainings of QA testing and I decided to remember how to work with linux as I didn't do it for many years
<Mathisen> LolaCaramia, then a VM will be good enough and will it is easy to get going.. no need to hasle with partitions and boot problems..
<rangemonger> VM is the best for experimenting
<rangemonger> because of save states
<LolaCaramia> hasle?
<rangemonger> much less hasle
<rangemonger> def safer
<ducasse> 'hassle'
<LolaCaramia> could you please explain me how can I do that with VM?
<Mathisen> yeah if you know what you are doing sure dual boot is great but like they said can be some issues with a uefi machine and win10
<rangemonger> hasselhof?
<Mathisen> LolaCaramia, just download virtualbox
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, well Microsoft insisted on hardware manfactures to have a eature called UEI  on all newer computers since like Windows 8, which can make the world of dual booting right fun (sarcasm),  got to od certain things that didn't have to do before,  and it can vary a bit on computer, and get annoying
<MibixFox> welp back to windows
<Southern_Gentlem> well actusally it was intel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, feature called UEFI correcting that.
<rangemonger> blame intel for uefi, blame ms for secureboot
<Southern_Gentlem> correct
<rangemonger> 64bit uefi is supported well now with big distros
<rskumar> but both works without any hassle on windows ... lol
<rangemonger> 32bit is still a headache though
<Mathisen> i still just do legacy installs
<rangemonger> Mathisen: im guessing you have a machine with bios emulation?
<Mathisen> bios emulation ?
<rskumar> uefi emulation
<Mathisen> i have MB with UEFI suport
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, so on a newer machine, and if not that into this stuff
<rangemonger> some UEFIs have bios emulation
<Mathisen> okej i have no clue what the major diffrence is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, could be eaiser to try the virtual machine again first.  get comfortalbe enough then try a dual boot for real later, espeically if you were a wubi user years ago
<rangemonger> uefi doesnt need a bootloader or weird formats for a usb stick to boot
<rangemonger> just copy the files to the drive and it boots, as long as theres a working efi folder
<Mathisen> i ment the emulation part
<LolaCaramia> <SebthreeBQM10HD>but I also don't know how to do that with VM
<rangemonger> bios emulation lets you boot non efi stuff
<rskumar> rangemonger: you r correct.. some mbs have uefi with bios emulation
<Mathisen> okej
<rangemonger> rskumar: shame laptops never do
<Mathisen> well i dont know then.. i just know i can switch from UEFI to legacy/CSM
<_liam_>  is there a standard/most popular program when it comes to desktop widgets?
<rangemonger> oh wait, ive come across one laptop that did
<_liam_> I know there is screenlets, but anythig more popular?
<rskumar> rangemonger: iirc, i had hp probook with this...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, UEFI can be a pain, so best to save that for a bit later I am thinking
<rangemonger> LolaCaramia: did you install virtual box?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, get comortalbe with Ubuntu in Virtualbox first
<Zeranoe> Is there a guide available that goes through how to set up a Ubuntu LAMP server with using best practices? As in, virtual servers, permissions, etc
<rangemonger> the one that had it was acer, atleast the one ive seen
<rskumar> Zeranoe: best practices for production?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, but ok you haven't done a vm before, a virtual machine
<krambiorix> how can i check if all tags in file A are also in file B?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, that's usaully quite easy to do with a program called Virtualbox
<Zeranoe> rskumar: Yes
<rangemonger> what i like about gigabytes uefi is that you can boot things on a per os basis
<rskumar> Zeranoe: avoid VMs if you care performance.. look into docker container
<nuentoter> ok so curious, the pc im on now has a broken kernel and os, im using live disk atm. Is there anyway to still run like an sql command so i can get my backups?
<rangemonger> one os can boot in uefi mode, and another in legacy bios mode
<LolaCaramia> пкуфе ерфтл нщг
<LolaCaramia> sorry
<Zeranoe> rskumar: Sorry, I meant virtual hosts
<Zeranoe> rskumar: The apache HTTP configuration
<Mathisen> rangemonger, even if same hd ? jusr diffrent partitions ?
<LolaCaramia> great thank you I will find that soft and install it if there any extra questions I'll be back^)
<rangemonger> Mathisen: i cant remember if it lets you on the same hdd but probably not since uefi booting requires gpt
<rskumar> Zeranoe: oh.. that has nothing to do with ubuntu.. you can find some good refs on digitalocean.. their docs are good
<Zeranoe> rskumar: Thank you
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, hld on a sec
<ducasse> rangemonger: false
<rangemonger> ducasse: whats false?
<rskumar> Zeranoe: like this - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, go to http://virtualbox.org downlad it for WIndows then
<ducasse> rangemonger: uefi does not require gpt (except for windows)
<Zeranoe> rskumar: What do you think of this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<rangemonger> ducasse: yeah, i suppose youre right, since it just needs an uefi dir
<clarkk> on ubuntu 16.04, when the mail indicator icon goes blue, I click on it and click thunderbird from the list that appears, but thunderbird does not come to the foreground. This worked on 12.04. Is there any way to resolve the issue?
<LolaCaramia> downloading
<ducasse> rangemonger: it's a bit complex, since many don't follow the uefi specs to the letter.
<rangemonger> LolaCaramia: get the extensionpack too
<rangemonger> ducasse: hopefully that will clear up with time
<LolaCaramia> I don't see that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, donload the UBuntu ISO desktop. I get it from  htttp://releases.ubuntu.com ubuntu desktop 64bit amd64
<rskumar> Zeranoe: your choice... both good..
<rangemonger> LolaCaramia: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.1.10/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.1.10-112026.vbox-extpack
<rangemonger> LolaCaramia: assuming you got virtualbox 5.1.10
<rskumar> what difference do Xorg.1.log and Xorg.0.log have?
<Zeranoe> rskumar: Last question: as a point of organization, is it a good idea to create a user for each domain, and run their respective httpd sessions with suPHP?
<apio> hello mates
<rangemonger> greets n stuff
<nuentoter> ok so curious, the pc im on now has a broken kernel and os, im using live disk atm. Is there anyway to still run like an sql command so i can get my backups?
<LolaCaramia> ok guys I have download it everithing and ubuntu desktop too
<rangemonger> nuentoter: im guessing yes but thats out of my league so i dont know for sure
<rangemonger> LolaCaramia: install vbox now, then
<ducasse> nuentoter: can't you just copy out the db files?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LolaCaramia, you will have to re boot after installing virutalbox probably
<nuentoter> that will probably be what happens but I would much prefer otherwise because I cannot directly reimplement a whole db back into it cleanly
<rskumar> Zeranoe: if you want to go insane on security, make users per VH..
<rskumar> Zeranoe: i usually dont use apache, but docker+nginx.. :)
<LolaCaramia> started installation
<rangemonger> i have to mess with docker, i keep hearing things
<ducasse> noah2: copy the db files elsewhere on the disk, install a db server on the live session, point the db server at the db copy. might work.
<ducasse> nuentoter: or try in a chroot
<apio> hey ppl, has anyone fixed the automatic "reply with template" filter in tb?
<apio> i have searched over the web and i havent seen any solution at all
<nuentoter> hmmmm true
<rskumar> rangemonger: its good, if you like the concept of bsd jail :)
<LolaCaramia> everything is installed should I reboot my laptop?
<rangemonger> rskumar: im going to have to give it a go soon
<rangemonger> LolaCaramia: yep
<LolaCaramia> will be back soon
<rangemonger> ok
<rangemonger> YAY XEN
<rangemonger> woooo
<rangemonger> finally!
<rangemonger> turns out having vbox installed makes xen no work
<rangemonger> this is so baller
<rangemonger> ikonia: it was vbox, uninstalling that let xen work
<rangemonger> now ive gotta get a voodoo3 and an sb live
<aicasn> hey folks - does ufw have a way to blacklist abusive ips? eg. if you have a rule permitting inbound tcp on port 25 (smtp) can you limit the connection rate to 15 per 5 seconds and anyone that goes over that gets shoved into the blacklist and ignored from then on
<rangemonger> omg yes, the mouse works over a remote session on xen
<LolaCaramia> I am here
<rangemonger> LolaCaramia: install the ext pack now
<Sellerie> hello, can any1 help me?
<LolaCaramia> I believe it was installed after main installaion at once
<rangemonger> Sellerie: ill try
<rangemonger> LolaCaramia: you can see if its installed in the settings
<rangemonger> theres an ext pack heading in there
<rangemonger> LolaCaramia: basically the ext pack adds lots of usefull features that arent open source to vbox
<LolaCaramia> so everything is installed
<rangemonger> ok, im going to have to do this by memory because i just had to uninstall vbox for xen to work...
<rangemonger> there should be a new button on there
<pavlos> aicasn, this may help ... http://serverfault.com/questions/368523/rate-limiting-with-ufw-setting-limits
<aicasn> thanks pavlos  :)
<koroso> hey
<mikeymop> is for horses
<aicasn> that method will allow the ip after a certain amount of time. i'm looking for more of a smart blacklisting ability, where any ip that tries to start X connections in Y seconds is remembered and never allowed to pass again
<aicasn> similar to this pf setup: https://home.nuug.no/~peter/pf/en/bruteforce.html
<ducasse> aicasn: check out fail2ban
<rangemonger> hmm, passthrough isnt taking on xen yet
<aicasn> ducasse: my primary concern are smtpd spammers trying to break port 25
<aicasn> fail2ban is for sshd only, no?
<CodeHunterEx> lubuntu
<CodeHunterEx> Howdy y'all.  I need assistance setting up a printer in Lubuntu 64Bit please.  I installed the Brother drivers but I don't know how to get it going.  Going to printers doesn't work.
<CodeHunterEx> It is setup via wifi
<CodeHunterEx> Settings - Printer only shows 'localhost'
<ciccio> ciao
<CodeHunterEx> Error: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'failed to connect to server'.
<ciccio> ciao
<kang0> Who has 2 hours?
<cvende> Hello all, I've got a very weird bug with Xubuntu on a samsung notebook: windows headers disappear, most keyboard shortcuts can't be used... What do you think it could be? X server mayhem? Improper grub cmdline config?
<ducasse> aicasn: you can set up rules for whatever you want, there are included ones for tons of services
<aicasn> i'll check it out. thanks :)
<CodeHunterEx> I was able to solve the issue by installing cups and then re-install the Brother drivers.  I assume that cups wasn't properly installed although it was mentioned as being installed.
<ducasse> aicasn: you can also run whatever you want when it triggers, included examples there as well. good luck :)
<carl__> hallo
<retrosenator> i have copied the tcz tcz.dep and tcz.md5.txt files
<retrosenator> but tce-status reveals they didn't load
<Aleksandar86> Can I with WEBMIN create new folder with FTP privileges?
<cobreadmonster> Hey guys.
<perlharbour[m]> Habibi
<retrosenator> also tce-load silently ignores any path I provide to the files
<cobreadmonster> Anyone has tried the new Dell XPS 13?
<cobreadmonster> the one with Kaby Lake processors?
<cobreadmonster> I'm considering buying one.
<cobreadmonster> and putting linux on it.
<wafflejock> cobreadmonster, more an #ubuntu-discuss topic this channel is just for support issues, I've heard good things but no personal experience
<guest1110101> I'm trying to choose a 128gb usb for the boot loader installation and when I press install now for the installation I get "no root file system is defined" please correct this from the partitioning menu...
<guest1110101> why is it telling me this and what do I do about it?
<dankux297> Someone help me please!
<guest1110101> yeah what dankux279 said!
<dankux297> My dick is stuck in a Ubuntu PC! How do I get it out?
<dankux297> XD
<dankux297> no ban pls
<nicomachus> !guidelines > dankux297
<ubottu> dankux297, please see my private message
<Bashing-om> guest1110101: You are in the initial install stages from the " something else " install option ?
<guest1110101> indeed
<dankux297> Alright, serious question, are Linux PCs easily hackable?
 * nicomachus sighs
<guest1110101> that is a difficult question fanux yes and no.
<dankux297> Don't try it on me tho. It's just a question
<nicomachus> dankux297: that's a better question for ##security
<dankux297> I'll join that later
<guest1110101> how about now.. shoo.
<nicomachus> if you think your machine has been compromised, we can help to repair it. but I've never seen anyone on this channel answer those sorts of abstract questions because they aren't on topic here
<Bashing-om> guest1110101: Ya want to return to the partitioning then and choose " change" and make sure that '/' (root) partiton is set up and that the mount point (/) is declared .
<dankux297> ?
<guest1110101> should I use it as an ex2  file system as well?
<dankux297> Are all the other IRC networks working for you people? I can only join Debian and Ubuntu servers only
<Cuzner> I have a very simple question that I can't seem to wrap my head around, I need to write a function based around the status of a running service (determine if it's running or not).  I'd like to do something other than a 'service --status-all|grep <service name>|grep "-"' or anything like that.  I need something that will give me a status code of 0 if running or 1 if not running, or something like that.
<Cuzner> any build in mechanisms like that for systemd?
<Cuzner> (16.04 box)
<CodeHunterEx> If I wanted to try out the Mate DE would it be possible to install it and test it out without causing any problems with my current Linux (Lubuntu 16.04) or would it be better to use a Live CD/DVD?
<dankux297> lol just vm
<OerHeks> Cuzner, basicly systemctl status name.service > http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30056280/test-if-a-systemd-unit-is-active-in-a-bash-script
<CodeHunterEx> That is another option.
<Bashing-om> guest1110101: well .. lots of opinions as to the "best" file system .. but I am satisfied that ext4 for all-a-round-do-it-all is the better choice until you yourself know better what other to use .
<CodeHunterEx> dankux297
<dankux297> Yes?
<guest1110101> a virtual machine is definitely a good idea depending on what you intend to "test out" code hinter
<CodeHunterEx> Your vm comment was a good one.
<dankux297> Lel im a noob
<Cuzner> OerHeks: perfect, TIL about 'is-active' switch, exactly what i'm looking for.
<rangemonger> VMs are the best thing on computers
<rangemonger> real life needsa VMs
<rangemonger> *needs
<guest1110101> not necessarily rage.. visit have their limitations depending on what you need to do.
<guest1110101> vms
<guest1110101> darned smart phone..
<Cuzner> vms and docker containers... wheee
<CodeHunterEx> I use a vm for runnin XP and a specific program that wine cannot run.
<rangemonger> i know but theyre still awesome
<CodeHunterEx> vms are great.
<Cuzner> I'm in a hyper-v vm right now :D
<guest1110101> much appreciated bashingom
<nicomachus> great, everyone uses VMs. Now please stick to on-topic stuff.
<dankux297> (CodeHunterx: Your vm comment was a good one) Sarcasm?
<Cuzner> yeah, lets talk about zsh :D
<rangemonger> xen is my new favourite thing
<rangemonger> but i cant get passthrough on it yet
<rangemonger> odd since it works fine in kvm
<CodeHunterEx> No sarcasm dankux297.  It was a sincear comment because I shoulda thought of that myself.
<dankux297> lol thnx
<CodeHunterEx> You're welcome
<Lorne2016> can anyone help solving my ubuntu graphic drivers problem?  I got a black screen...
<lolguy_> Damn I can't add a network to xchat :(
<dankux297> BSODs are back
<rangemonger> Logan: plug your mon into another dvi port and reboot
<rangemonger> oops wrong person
<rangemonger> Lorne2016: plug your mon into another dvi port and reboot
<rangemonger> that one racked my brains out for a while
<Lorne2016> rangemonger I wish it were tht simple...
<rangemonger> it was for me once
<rangemonger> it was worth a shot
<rangemonger> some drivers didnt do clone mode by default
<CodeHunterEx> Computers aren't 'simple' in any way.
<rangemonger> but on a rare occasion the problems have a simple answer
<Lorne2016> rangemonder ...lol... I've made some progress with nomodeset ... but still can't get my system to boot itself
<dankux297> If he's having a black screen, how tf can he see what's he's typing??
<rangemonger> might as well rule those out first
<rangemonger> hes likely on another comp
<nicomachus> dankux297: please watch your language. that includes acronyms
<dankux297> sowwy
<Lorne2016> dankux297  lol... yes - second computer
<dankux297> Why are ur text red?
<nicomachus> dankux297: do you have an ubuntu issue?
<dankux297> Lol im debian XD
<nicomachus> dankux297: then please refrain from clogging the channel with pointless stuff.
<dankux297> I'm here for no reason. But I do have some questions
<dankux297> I have some trash that I can't restore. Any ideas?
<nicomachus> dankux297: on debian?
<dankux297> Yes? sowwy
<nicomachus> you'll have to ask in a debian channel then. This channel is Ubuntu only.
<dankux297> Accept the file pls
<nicomachus> absolutely not.
<nicomachus> do not send files to random users.
<dankux297> XD
<Cuzner> lmfao
<Cuzner> do people still dcc shit?
<dankux297> Jacob Sartorious Trash
<nicomachus> Cuzner: language.
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Tell the channel what the hardware is ( grahic's card ) and what kernel you are running .
<dankux297> bye guys'
<nicomachus> good riddance.
<Lorne2016> My graphics prob: hardware is Nvidia GTX 970...on 16.10   http://termbin.com/spml
<Cuzner> nicomachus: I'm not sure if that particular cuss worthy of banning though, i mean it's only bleeped out on american TV.  UK/Canada/AUS you can say "shit" on TV
<Cuzner> pretty sure they can't get in trouble for it in the house of commons either.
<nicomachus> Cuzner: feel free to read the !guidelines
<Cuzner> roger
<squinty> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Cuzner> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om thanks for the suggestion... is ubuntu version the same as kernel?
<Cuzner> oh, this is like an official channel, no wonder it's so full, i can understand why you'd want to keep it family friendly.
<Lorne2016> Cuzner ...full?   I thought al those people were the bodies of folks who waited for help...till they perished...
<Cuzner> k, i got a good chuckle out of that one
<nicomachus> Lorne2016: no, kernel version and ubuntu version are different.
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Most times - neglecting if HWE is at play . then yes the release and kernel will be the same .
<Cuzner> but i got my question answered right away...
<itchycops> Hi.  :)  I've got a question about writing an init.d script to start a process.  Should I just ask, or is there a specific channel for help requests?
<nicomachus> find kernel version with uname -r, find ubuntu version with lsb_release -a
<Cuzner> OerHeks is the man
<nicomachus> !ask | itchycops
<ubottu> itchycops: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<itchycops> Ah.  Thx.
<Cuzner> itchycops: is it 16.04+?  you probably want to use systemd tools
<Lorne2016> nicomachus how do I find the kernel?  (assuming I'm logging in from livecd)
<Cuzner> Lorne2016: uname -a
<nicomachus> Lorne2016: from a terminal, type < uname -r >
<Cuzner> or -r
<nicomachus> you can use -a but it gives a lot of unnecessary info
<Cuzner> yeah
<Cuzner> it's just habitual
<itchycops> I'm writing an init.d script to start a program that someone else wrote.  It's not written to be a daemon, but I'd like it launched at boot time.  The problem is, the process starts, but doesn't seem to 'let go' of the init script.
<itchycops> Cuzner:  I'm on 16.10, but I'm just using what's already there.  There are tons of startup scripts in /etc/init.d/.
<Cuzner> itchycops: yeah, it's for legacy support
<sadme> hi, my ubuntu 16.04 system takes a stupidly long amount of time to boot up - how can i find what the problem is? systemd-analyze tells me that 3 minutes (!!!) was spent in 'userspace' but doesn't offer any insight on how to fix it - can anyone point me in the right direction?
<nicomachus> itchycops: valuable reading: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<itchycops> Well, having already written 99% of it, I'd prefer to stick with it, although I'll consider using systemd next time.
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Booting up a liveUSB will not directly give you what kernel is in the install . How much time do you want to expend on " learning to fish " ?
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  lol...none.  I just wanna repair this beast and get on my way!
<sadme>  guess i'll just reformat
<ioria> sadme, systemd-analyze blame
<Cuzner> haha nicomachus
<Cuzner> i was about to link that to him
<nicomachus> great minds google alike
<sadme> ioria: there's nothing there - 4 seconds for apt, 1 second for some lvm2 thing - but that's all. nothing that could account for the >3 minute boot time
<Lorne2016> Bashin-om 4.8.0-22-generic  (but that could be the version of the stick!  and not what's supposedto be on my harddrive)
<itchycops> Anyway, is there a way I can indicate inside my init script that I'd like to put the program into the background?  I've tried appending an ampersand to the options, but that didn't work.
<Cuzner> itchycops: you can probably still use much of what you've written, we're just suggesting you packge it up for systemd instead of using the legacy stuff... Might as well do it the right way the first time, right?
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: K :).. can you boot to the GUI - degraded is acceptable - with the nomodeset boot parameter ? . better yet to a terminal from the log in screen (crl+alr+F1) . and we see about the driver and what we need to install .
<Cuzner> the link nicomachus sent you shows you how
<ioria> sadme, let's press esc and follow the boot process in text mode ...
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  YES!   (can you give me 15 mins tho' - gotta get the kids from school... be right back)
<itchycops> I'm reading that, but I just spent a day figuring out how to write this, so I hope you can understand "Start over again with this new thing" isn't an optimal answer.
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Always here is at your pace :)
<nicomachus> itchycops: but you spent a day writing it for a deprecated system.
<nicomachus> there shouldn't be too much to change
<Cuzner> yeah, most of it can probably be ported over with minimal effort
<itchycops> I don't have a problem reading 10 pages, but I have a minor complaint about something that works and was shipped by default with the system.
<sadme> ioria: hiw can i do that? lressing escape while booting has no effect, all i see is the boot animation
<nicomachus> itchycops: is it working now?
<itchycops> deprecated means "will not supported in the future" — I get that.  And I'd be delighted to write anything new with it, but at this precise moment in time, I have a minor inconvenience, and throwing away another entire day to read about how to do it the right way, is, while correct, not a great solution.
<itchycops> Yes, it works with the minor complaint that when I start it from the command line, it hangs and doesn't return.  I can CTRL-C out of it, and get back to the command line, and the process continues to run in the background, but I'd like to fix that.
<Cuzner> if you don't like learning new ways of doing things, systems administration's probably not for you.  but, for the sake of solving your problem, have you tried just forking a subshell with '&' on the end of whatever service you're trying to start?
<nicomachus> itchycops: there's an awesome support community at #systemd but that would require changing it over to the systemd way of doing things.
<itchycops> I don't have a problem learning new ways.  But I've asked a simple question, but nobody's even attempted to help answer the question that I asked, the response has been "start over".
<nicomachus> no, it's been "do it right"
<itchycops> There are two dozen processes being started this way, out of the box.
<itchycops> If there's no support for it, it should be removed from the distribution entirely.
<Cuzner> you realize you just responded to my comment where i did give you a suggestion and you seem to have ignored it? :P
<Cuzner> but i'm still with nicomachus on this one, do it right the first time.
<Cuzner> but if you do want to keep doing it wrong, try forking it with &
<itchycops> Cuzner:  I already explained that I've tried that, and you seem to have ignored it.  :P
<Cuzner> ah, no, i guess i just missed it, lots of scroll in this channel :D
<itchycops> >> Anyway, is there a way I can indicate inside my init script that I'd like to put the program into the background?  I've tried appending an ampersand to the options, but that didn't work.
<itchycops> Cuzner:  Yes.  ;)
<nicomachus> have you tried && exit?
<nicomachus> at the end?
<itchycops> I've got a CMD='/path/to/command' and OPT=' -list -of -options &' in the script, but it didn't change the behavior.
<guest1110101> are you still here dankux
<ioria> sadme, any progress ?
<itchycops> nicomachus:  If the program doesn't exit/go into the background, I'm not sure that the 'exit' command would ever run.
<dankux297> Someone help me please
<itchycops> In much the same way bash && exit wouldn't exit until bash stopped running.
<Cuzner> have you tried 'bash -c <commands & options> && exit'?
<dankux297> There's this annoying trash that I'm unable to delete in my Wastebasket
<evilytwisted> Hi, could any of you guys help me understand unetbootin?
<dankux297> There's this annoying trash that I'm unable to delete in my Wastebasket
<rangemonger> evilytwisted: what are you wondering?
<itchycops> Cuzner:  Same issue though…  If I the program I run in the shell doesn't return, it'll still be stuck.
 * Cuzner shrugs
<Cuzner> out of ideas, do it the correct way :)
<sadme> ioria: i had to reboot into a different os to deal with something, i will try in a second. i think i can use this technique to boot in text mode http://askubuntu.com/questions/33416/how-do-i-disable-the-boot-splash-screen-and-only-show-kernel-and-boot-text-inst
<ioria> sadme,  a bit old, you're using systemd
<itchycops> Cuzner:  I suspect the problem will be the same, since the program isn't designed to be a daemon.  I suppose I'll leave it as is for now, since it's functional, but I will read up on systemd for the next time.
<evilytwisted> rangemonger,  to start off i have win10, im trying to use unetbootin to install linux without the use of cd or usb
<itchycops> Thanks for your time, folks.
<ioria> enable text boot with sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target   and restore gui with sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<evilytwisted> rangemonger,  ive tried to install linux, it creates a bootloader for unetbootin, BUt it doesnt do anything after
<rangemonger> still have the linux iso handy?
<ioria> evilytwisted, why not rufus ?
<rangemonger> evilytwisted: ^
<rangemonger> thats what i was going to say
<rangemonger> rufus
<nicomachus> ioria: he says he's trying to do it without CD or USB
<evilytwisted> im on win10, I dont have a cd or usb device
<evilytwisted> will rufus work without those 2
<ioria> nicomachus, i see ....
<maslen1> How can I get the list of direct dependencies for a package? I don't want the full list of all the packages the dependencies require.
<rangemonger> ooh
<nicomachus> evilytwisted: no, rufus makes USBs
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om ok - you there?
<rangemonger> its possible but not easy
<evilytwisted> thats why i was trying to use un.
<ioria> evilytwisted,  what do you want to accomplish ?
<rangemonger> you need to install grub with a tool like easy bcd
<rangemonger> and then add the iso to grub
<evilytwisted> ioria,  install linux without the use of usb/cd
<rangemonger> get easy bcd
<ioria> evilytwisted,  booting iso from grub ?
<Cuzner> evilytwisted: if you're on Win10 why not use hyper-v?
<evilytwisted> i dont have grub installed yet
<wedgie> maslen1: apt-cache show <package> lists the dependencies
<evilytwisted> wouldnt know how to use hyper-v
<Cuzner> do you want to run this box as your desktop?
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Yeah .. back .. are you at a terminal ? And are you familiar with using a pastebin site ?
<Cuzner> run it as a VM in win10
<Cuzner> best of both worlds
<rangemonger> evilytwisted: easybcd installs grub easily
<sadme> ioria: oh, how do i disable the splash screen using systemd?
<evilytwisted> rangemonger,  ok, once thats done. how would i install linux?
<ioria> evilytwisted,  it's really twisted then :þ
<evilytwisted> ioria,  hence my name XD
<nicomachus> like, evily twisted
<evilytwisted> nicomachus,  actually its evil y twisted
<Cuzner> evilytwisted: Hyper-v comes with win10, you just have to add it, it's under 'windows components' or something, then you create a VM, attach the iso, voila.
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  OK - I'm typing on 2nd computer... 1st computer is booted to "try ubuntu" with a terminal open ...yes, familiar with concept of pastebin (but need to be fed the commands)
<evilytwisted> y is spanish for and
<nicomachus> evilytwisted: this channel is english only. :D
<rangemonger> evilytwisted: easy bcd lets you also mount an iso to grub
<evilytwisted> nicomachus,  blasphemy :P
<evilytwisted> rangemonger,  oh ty
<Cuzner> evilytwisted: you're normally a windows guy right?  you want to experiment with linux or something?
<evilytwisted> Cuzner,  i have oracle vm already. and it doesnt do anything.
<Cuzner> run it in a vm
<ioria> sadme, try to edit /etc/default/grub   ; replace quite splash with text; sudo update-grub  ; and reboot
<evilytwisted> Cuzner,  nah. ive used linuxmint opensuse, fedora core 4, mandrake, mandriva, puppy linux. windowmaker
<Cuzner> evilytwisted: i'm running this box i'm on right now in hyper-v, it's 16.04 ubuntu
<Cuzner> EPIC5-1.1.11 (Lucubrations) + LiCe v5.3.0 (axur)
<evilytwisted> etc...
<evilytwisted> linux has its usefulness
<ioria> *quiet
<Cuzner> evilytwisted: sure it's useful, i've made a living off of it for the last 15-20 yrs
<BadCodSmell> I'm trying to figure out the apt source code. Does RunScripts actually only run user configured scripts (hooks) and not part of apt?
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: K. we want to boot up the target machine . check/install a driver . Need that you boot up that install to either the recovery consile or preferrably a console interface .
<Cuzner> but i'm not going to run it for a desktop if i don't have a reason to
<evilytwisted> Cuzner,  why not? linux is a fully well desktop replacement
<evilytwisted> and it can game.
<Cuzner> i would agree if you're a power use using i3wm or something
<wedgie> maslen1: or    apt-cache depends <package>
<evilytwisted> nah, get cinnamon.
<evilytwisted> cinnamon or kde is well eyecandy licisous
<Cuzner> but if you're going to install linux to run gnome, you may as well stick with win10 and run it in a hyper-v vm
<BadCodSmell> hmm don't worry it's almost certainly that
<nicomachus> nothing wrong with good ol' Unity desktop, but this is all getting off-topic
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om OK - so you want me to attempt to boot to a terminal without the stick (?)... I have been successful at that once going thru the machines own grub...but sometimes the grub menu doesn't show!!
<evilytwisted> nah gnome is like mac......  if i would install anything. t would be linux mint
<evilytwisted> ty rangemonger
<evilytwisted> for the advice
<rangemonger> np
<Cuzner> evilytwisted: still, you sound like a guy who wants to learn more linux, you can do that without slowing down your productivity by getting used to a new desktop OS...
<Cuzner> but to each his/her own.
<BadCodSmell> there's no such thing as a desktop OS
<BadCodSmell> It's made of wood
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: If there is bit ubuntu installed . then grub "should" not show by default . Now depending on if this machine is newer (uefi) one can get the grub menu -> soon as the bios screen clears press and hold a shift key .
<evilytwisted> Cuzner,  yeah of course. But linux has /is awesome.
<Bashing-om> bit/but*
<Cuzner> it's the correct tool for the job the majority of the time
<Cuzner> but i don't like it any more or less than windows
<Cuzner> or OSX for that matter, or FreeBSD
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  yeah - I'm holding the shift key like my life depended on it...and it doesn't show!  I have gotten it to show before...but unsure how to repeat that feat
 * Cuzner is proud to be OS agnostic
<Cuzner> :)
<nicomachus> Cuzner: that's a great topic of discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om and the system is newer and I believe UEFI
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: :et us then sday this is a EFI machine .. then it is the escape key that grub looks for . soon as the bios screen clears spam that escape key .
<Cuzner> nicomachus: agreed, sorry to get off topic, i'll shaddap :)
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: ^ there is only a 3 second window of opportunity and grub moves on .
<rangemonger> if its uefi, just make a fat32 partition and copy the cd contents to it
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  I got grub!!
<rangemonger> as long as its a 64bit ubuntu and your uefi is 64 bit, it should give you a boot option
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om - so i want advanced options...then 'c' for command line?
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: :) so what results booting the highest version kernl listed ( top one ) . with that kernel selected. press the enter key .
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om the top one is Ubuntu with linux 4.8.0-30-generic
<nicomachus> that's what I've got here.
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: K .. that is the 16.10 release kernel . soon as we get a command line we go to work and find out what the condition is .
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  ok - with that top option... I get this error https://imgur.com/gallery/BD7Lw
<nicomachus> Lorne2016: running an Nvidia GPU?
<ioria> Lorne2016, nomodeset already tried ?
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om Do I need to reboot?  (btw:  I have 2 monitors plugged in... the Nvidia card is the one I want to use...that error msg came off the monitor plugged into the motherboard output)
<nicomachus> ohhhhh
<nicomachus> it's trying to use nouveau drivers to power the intel chipset on the mobo?
<sadme> ioria: thanks, i'm making progress- now i csn see where it hangs. it seems to be take a very very long time setting up the encrypted home directory
<Lorne2016> ioria Nomodeset has allowed me to boot "Try Ubuntu" from a stick... I'm not sure how to nomodeset regular startup ...I get a GRUB$ ...not a regular one - and don't know what to do
<ioria> sadme,  how did you encrypt it ...  with the default installer ?
<sadme> yes ioria, i just ticked the box that said 'encrypt my home dir' when i installed
<ioria> Lorne2016,  in /etc/default/grub
<pingwindyktator> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04.1. I've got some apps running on screens but occasionally those app are killed. What might cause the problem?
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Ouch !! a write faullt ! .. yukie poo . Try this: reboot and bring up the grub menu -> 'e' key for edit mode - fo down to the line starting with linux, and replace "quite splash" with fsck.mode=force . key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process. let us hope that the file system (fsck) checker will fix the file system for us .
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pingwindyktator, which programs
<ioria> sadme,  we need to know more about your configuration ... usually it works fine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pingwindyktator, which programs
<pingwindyktator> ^ well, you see I'm not joking. weechat was killed
<pingwindyktator> SebthreeBQM10HD: weechat and my python irc bot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anything else?
<pingwindyktator> didnt tried
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ram graphics card?  but terminal stuff should work on like anythin
<dankux297> Guys, I can't delete these annoying trash in my Wastebasket titled JacobSartorious.jpg and Sweatshirt.mp3
<pingwindyktator> SebthreeBQM10HD: it's DO VPS, 512MB ram. it happens since few days
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pingwindyktator,  oh a server as well?
<pingwindyktator> yup
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pingwindyktator, ok faulty hardware possibly ?
<sadme> ioria: thank you for the help so far - i'm glad to have narrowed it down this much.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> faing hardwae?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> failing
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om OK - did that.... my motherboard monitor is full of stuff... gimme a sec i'll post
<Pici> pingwindyktator: How are they failing?
<ioria> sadme,  ok ....
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pingwindyktator, Pici can probably help better
<Pici> pingwindyktator: er, I mean, hwne are they getting killed?
<pingwindyktator> i don't think its hardward thing. I mean - DO should handle this
<dankux297> Can u guys suggest a really simple paint editor? Not XPaint or GIMP
<pingwindyktator> Pici: how can I see any details? It's "Killed" showing up, nothing more
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dankux297, sure there are a  few nothing comes to min though, though except for tuxpaint
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dankux297, ok tha's more for kids, but still
<nicomachus> dankux297: please stop asking questions in here unless they are related to Ubuntu issues.
<OerHeks> tons of paint apps https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/department/painting/
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om https://imbur.com/gallery/qrrjh
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: reading ^ .\
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om https://imgur.com/gallery/qrrjh    typo...sorry
<nuentoter> is there a way to run a program from the computer I am running a live disk from?
<OerHeks> maybe they are available too on your debian, dankux297
<Pici> pingwindyktator: Have you made any changes recently?
<dankux297> And what about an Audio Editor that analyzes a .jpg into an audio file? Spectrum shiz
<nuentoter> I would really need to run a mysql report on this pc
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om ...it showed that for a bit...then turned the monitor off...
<dankux297> Like converting images to audio... Reason: Hidden messages
<nuentoter> i know if i get chroot access i can do things from the install, but when I try to run a report it says i need to install those programs, but they exist on the install pc, just not on the live disk
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: We have a problem . 'init failed -110 ' write fault at XXXXXX "
<pingwindyktator> Pici: they are security updated set up to take place automatically, nothing more
<dankux297> Mr. Robot intensifies
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om   sounds ominous...have I borked it?
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Unfortunately, I do not have the experience with systemd (16.10) to have the knowledge to know how to deal with this. Others here will have to guide us .
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om OK thanks...urgh...wish this were easier...
<pingwindyktator> Pici: how can I see which app killes those on the screens?
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: It does not look good . But let's see what wiser heads here can advise .
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  OK thx.  I'm hoping those wiser heads chime in... anytime folks...
<Pici> pingwindyktator: I'd look at /var/log/syslog to see if anything obvious jumps out
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: systemd is a whole new ball game, and I do not know who to ping here for assitance . we see who volunteers .
<pingwindyktator> Pici: I'll wait till next kill and look there
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om ok...If it helps...I'm not averse to downgrading to 14.04 (if it won't screw it up worse)... (meanwhile I'm getting great at opening grub!)
<Jordan_U> Lorne2016: Does any OS work on this machine? That error message seems like it may be the result of bad RAM.
<Lorne2016> Jordan_U I had 14.04 working great on it for about a year...then yesterday, the system said it needed a re-boot ...and its been broke ever since
<Lorne2016> Jordan_U and of course it seems to work from LiveStick fine too....
<nicomachus> Lorne2016: can't hurt to try a memtest anyway
<Lorne2016> nicomachus  great.. how do I do that from grub?
<nicomachus> Lorne2016: should be an option listed that says "memtest86" or something like that
<Lorne2016> nicomachus nope.  I see only 3 options Ubuntu, Advanced Options, System Setup ... (and system setup doesn't work)
<nicomachus> check under advanced options
<nicomachus> I don't remember where it is... haven't seen Grub in awhile
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: Lorne2016: Unfortunately memtest86+ doesn't support UEFI. You can try memtester from your system booted via LiveUSB, but the liveUSB working fine suggests my hypothesis was incorrect.
<nicomachus> ah
<nicomachus> TIL
<pingwindyktator> Pici: Out of memory: Kill process 26449 (weechat)
<pingwindyktator> well..
<guest1110101> Okay now that my installation is done, it had me restart and eject disk. now I'm faced with a minimal bash like line
<guest1110101>  it says grub>
<nicomachus> pingwindyktator: sounds like you need to download more ram
<guest1110101> what am I supposed to download with this??
<guest1110101> do now download..
<guest1110101> not.. hmm..
<Lorne2016> Might "recovery mode" help something?.... I'm poking around the grub...and it sounds promising...
<Jordan_U> Lorne2016: Definitely worth a try.
<simulated> What is the purpose of dleyna-renderer?
<Lorne2016> Jordan_U  any idea what the difference between upstart and recovery mode is?
<guest1110101> nichomachus: what do I do with this grub command line
<Jordan_U> guest1110101: Please boot from the Ubuntu LiveUSB, select the "try before installing" option, then run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> Lorne2016: Upstart boots via upstart instead of systemd, recovery mode brings you to an ncurses based menu with troubleshooting options instead of booting to a graphical session.
<guest1110101> Jordan_U already installed it
<Jordan_U> guest1110101: I understand, but the "Try before installing" environment will give you a working system that you can run boot info script from.
<guest1110101> not giving me that option
<Jordan_U> guest1110101: I agree, the wording of the option is a bit confusing.
<Jordan_U> guest1110101: Are you booting from the Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<guest1110101> no its not.. I have my own exp.. I just want to know what to do to finish setting up the grub dual boot
<guest1110101> I used a *CD and am booting from a 128gb USB
<brixtol> hi, there is a way to archive a folder with ";" in the folder name? (ex. "path\to\folder\bkp 2016-12-09 20;05;18\data.dat")
<guest1110101> usually if I do a full wipe and have one of per disk I'm golden.. this time I opted for dual boot in the boot manager
<guest1110101> but.. usb and ssd..
<Jordan_U> guest1110101: OK, please boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD and follow the rest of the instructions I gave.
<guest1110101> it won't let me.. since it does not, what do you recc9mmend.
<guest1110101> darned "smart phone" keyboard..
<guest1110101> buddy?
<ekkis> greetings everyone.  I've just upgraded and now the OS won't load.  I get a kernel panic "not syncing - Attempted to kill init!"
<ekkis> the OS is run under VMWare on a MacBook Pro and I think the installation crashed because the laptop froze
<ekkis> what can I do now?
<Jordan_U> guest1110101: I don't understand. Are you having a problem booting from the LiveCD? (The same CD you just installed from)
<guest1110101> it's not letting me "try it out" that button is faded out this time around :)
<mikeymop> is there anything I can do to improve the bt stack in 16.04?
<mikeymop> i have a dell bt mouse, to use with my xps 13 and it either disconnects when it idles or it doesn't conect at all
<mikeymop> it works great when tis' connected, but once it DCs i have to turn on and off bt on bot hthe laptop and the device to coerce it into pairing again
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om   It occurs to me - I haven't tried adding nomodeset to a regular startup... can you pls help me try that?
<fub> Hi. So I have configured and paired my bluetooth headset. Blueman shows me it is connected, however when I play sound, it's over the speakers and not the headset
<fub> where do I set this?
<fub> (I'm running ubuntu with i3wm and not gnome)
<mikeymop> teh audio drop down menu from the panel is the easier
<mikeymop> oh
<guest1110101> ekkis: do you mean you upgraded your mac OS or ubuntu
<ekkis> I upgraded Ubuntu
<howarth> Is there a feature in apt-get that lets you identify which packages that are installed don't belong to any currently configured repo?
<fub> mikeymop, any other idea?
<nicomachus> fub: one sec, trying to remember the command to open the sound settings panel from terminal
<guest1110101> ekkis: hopefully you have a backup of your files in the vm.. you can easily try to wipe and reinstall.. it's not recommended to upgrade even if it's an option
<ekkis> guest1110101: it's not recommended to upgrade?? but the system recommended it.  I just clicked ok
<guest1110101> ekkis: try to install the latest version normally instead of using an upgrade. I promise you that this will save you a lot of headaches
<nicomachus> fub: try unity-control-center
<nicomachus> honestly not sure if that works in i3 or not
<guest1110101> ekkis: I know.. this ubuntu is one headache after another..
<ekkis> guest1110101: you mean install over an existing installation?
<guest1110101> yeah.. that..
<fub> nicomachus, I have to install the whole gnome stuff then :/
<ekkis> guest1110101: this is the first time I deal with it.  I come from Redhat/Fedora
<ekkis> but Fedora's finished
<guest1110101> go back x3
<nicomachus> fub: ok, hold on.
<Jordan_U> guest1110101: Can you take a picture of this greyed out "try Ubuntu" option with a phone and post it for us to see?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | guest1110101
<ubottu> guest1110101: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<howarth> In particular I am thinking of the apt-get equivalent to 'yum list extras'
<Sellerie> hello
<Sellerie> whats up
<howarth> which shows you all the installed packages that don't exist in the current repos
<xangua> fub: how are you controlling pulseaudio?
<guest1110101> I can't do that lol, but I can take a picture with multiple phone.
<Sellerie> can anyone tell me how to update wifi driver without messing everything up?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sellerie, nm u
<howarth> does apt-get have an equivalent?
<mikeymop> guest1110101: i usually wipe the .files in my /home when reinstlaling on top
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Sure . But that failure on the initiate system bothers me a bunch .. And I have complete confidence in Jordan_U . I do suggest you do as he has advised at this time and show him that boot-info script output.
<nicomachus> fub: pacmd list-sinks
<guest1110101> my.. wow..
<guest1110101> my phone
<nicomachus> then find your bluetooth speakers name
<xangua> howarth: equivalent to what?
<fub> xangua, honestly, I do not know :/ I'm setting volume up/down via pactl set-sink-volume 1 +10%
<Lorne2016> Jordan_U  hey did you ask for some output thingy?  What did you want?  (sorry, I guess I missed it)
<nicomachus> fub: you can change the default output with pacmd set-default-sink "SINKNAME"
<wafflejock> fub, can also try pavucontrol nice graphical interface for adjusting what input/outputs are used by pulseaudio
<Jordan_U> howarth: aptitude search ~o
<xangua> fub: you can install pavucontrol and should be able to select your headphones as output
<nicomachus> fub: yea, wafflejock has a good suggestion with pavucontrol
<howarth> thanks
<fub> this looks nice, it's already installed. however the headset is not in there
<EriC^^> when it says Ultra XVID Codex Pack.exe in a torrent and something.avi, does it mean i'll be able to watch it using vlc on ubuntu?
<ekkis> guest1110101: f*ck.  I explicitly removed the VM images from my backup
<ekkis> so now I can't restore
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  Do you mean the error I showed you already, or did he ask for some new output?
<xangua> fub: how about in the last tab?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EriC^^, no
<EriC^^> SebthreeBQM10HD: ah really?
<EriC^^> damn
<howarth> thanks, so I assume all the new features are going into aptitude rather than apt-get
<EriC^^> SebthreeBQM10HD: any solution?
<Jordan_U> Lorne2016: No. I asked a different user for boot info script output. Did recovery mode get you anywhere?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EriC^^, exe files don't usally work in ubuntu there is a way, but uh
<howarth> in that case, it is surprising that the Live 16.10 doesn't install it
<nicomachus> EriC^^: should be able to watch .avi in VLC
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EriC^^, you want normal codecs it seems
<EriC^^> SebthreeBQM10HD: yeah i know, i mean vlc can't play without having that codec stuff installed?
<fub> xangua, yeah, it's in there
<nicomachus> without installing codecs
<EriC^^> the torrent has a file called "Ultra XVid Codec Pack.exe"
<howarth> FYI, I am interested because I finally gave up on getting the current Ubuntu installers to install on a MacBook Pro 2006
<Lorne2016> Jordan_U no - recovery mode didn't help... I need to take kid#1 to ballet class.. I'll be back in 30 mins... then (if you're here) you can walk me thru that
<howarth> however I found that the Debian multiarch ones worked fine
<nicomachus> EriC^^: AFAIK that's usually for Windows users that need the codec to play it.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EriC^^, apparanly according to nicomachus should work without, but won't hurt running this anyway:  sudo apt-get installl ubuntu-restricted-codecs
<nicomachus> EriC^^: also, pirating is bad, mmmkay :D
<fub> xangua, under "output devices" I can see "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo", with two options: Line Out (plugged in) and Headphones (unplugged)
<OerHeks> EriC^^, that codec stuff delivered with a torrent is fake, malware maybe lolz
<EriC^^> ok, i'll download it and report back if it doesn't work
<xangua> fub: are you sure they are detected as headphones in Bluetooth?
<howarth> so I am swapping out the /etc/apt and doing a dist-upgrade followed by removal of all packages not in ubuntu
<EriC^^> OerHeks: lol yeah i bet
<fub> xangua, yeah blueman tells me this.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EriC^^, don't use some Windowsey torent as well
<fub> xangua, it's also in the last tab under "configuration"
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: That's most likely a Windows trojan combined with an unplayable video (to trick you into installing the Windows trojan to be able to play it).
<EriC^^> SebthreeBQM10HD: alright thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EriC^^, oh and the Wndows VLC probably works in Wine, but the Linux one can do what you want
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: wow, that's pretty ingenius
<fub> xangua, http://i.imgur.com/1ExEneB.png
<OerHeks> EriC^^, maybe it works in wine 2.0 https://www.winehq.org/announce/2.0-rc1
<howarth> I still need to puzzle out what Ubuntu is doing wrong here to cope with the EFI-32 firmware on that hardware
<EriC^^> the same torrent keeps coming up, i'll download it and see
<sol0> Hi all,
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EriC^^, forge about random torret fll sotp
<howarth> however both the stock Fedora Live x86_64 DVD and the debian-8.6.0-amd64-i386-netinst.iso from a USB key works fine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EriC^^, malware is malware, even win could get effecte by it to an extent
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EriC^^, forget about random torrent full stop, correcting that
<fuddie> Hello! I need some helP. When i Press my lowercase "P" key it doesnt do anything. I belive that i have somehow created a keyboard shortcut that is being triggered by my lowercase "P", because they key works just find on other user accounts. I am need to know how i can find and get rid of this keybinding.
<sol0> my google-chrome icon in system tray sometimes becomes this weird icon. I don't know what's causing it. Any ideas? -> http://imgur.com/a/6AQfc
<sol0> fuddie: did you try looking in keyboard settings?
<fub> xangua, found the problem, I had to change to A2DP in blueman
<fub> is it possible to set all output streams to a specific sink?
<fub> because I ahve to do this in pavucontrol for each app by its own now
<fuddie> sol0: Yes, i did. but i cannot find it in the binding in keyboard settings. If i try to hijack the binding so i can delete it, gnome wont let me do that because it would make normal tyPing imPossible
<fub> also the system volume is not the volume for the headset
<nicomachus> fub: you can change the default output with pacmd set-default-sink "SINKNAME"
<nicomachus> and you'll have a different volume setting for different outputs
<EriC^^> fuddie: try xmodmap -pke
<fub> nicomachus, so no way to have one volume setting for all?
<nicomachus> fub: no. that's generally a bad idea anyway... don't wanna blow my ears out by having my headphones be full volume when I plug them in.
<fub> nicomachus, thats right, but then I cant use keyboard controls to change volume on the headset
<sol0> fuddie: why don't you create new keybinding with 'p' and then delete it? If gnome settings doesn't allow you to bind p, try dconf-editor.
<nicomachus> you can once it's the default output
<nicomachus> fub ^
<fub> oh, okay
<fuddie> EriC^^: xmodmaP will tell me the keycodes, how do i find out the keycode for 'P'?
<fub> nicomachus, how?
<nicomachus> not even default, actually. keyboard media keys should always control the ACTIVE output sink.
<fub> I'm currently changing sound with bindsym XF86AudioRaiseVolume exec --no-startup-id pactl set-sink-volume 1 +10% #increase sound volume
<EriC^^> fuddie: it's 33 , xev helps with that
<fub> so I guess this only changes sound volume for the first sink
<fuddie> > keycode  33 = p P p P
<EriC^^> fuddie: looks good
<EriC^^> what happens in xev when you press p
<nicomachus> fub: yea, you'll have to find your sink number for the other sinks to do it that way. or change your keybind to adjust both/all
<fuddie> well it dosnt work xD
<nicomachus> fub: pacmd list-sinks
<howarth> sweet, I just notice that the Ubuntu sources.list is aready configured as mult-arch
<Jordan_U> guest1110101: Were you able to take that picture and upload it anywhere?
<nicomachus> then find your bluetooth speakers name
<fub> nicomachus, 1 is my cable, 2 is my headset
<fub> (index number 1 and 2)
<nicomachus> fub: so make your script cover both 1 and 2
<fub> ok
<fiveflowerzz> Hi! What is the default desktop that came with 14.04?
<nicomachus> fiveflowerzz: unity
<fiveflowerzz> It didn't require login, it autoatmically started dekstop
<nicomachus> it did require login. unless you disabled that.
<fiveflowerzz> I probably disabled that
<Jordan_U> fiveflowerzz: You can configure automatic login with pretty much any DE, and none has automatic login by default (in any release of Ubuntu).
<nicomachus> and the "login screen" (lightdm in Ubuntu) doesn't have anything to do with the DE anyway.
<nicomachus> I use lightdm with Unity, i3, and MATE
<fuddie> EriC^^: here is xev event when i use "P' https://paste.ubuntu.com/23605272/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I prefer LXDM :)
<fiveflowerzz> What is the link between LightDM / unity ?
<engpy> Btw I have problem with Ubuntu wifi connection. When it sleeps/hibernate I lose wifi Internet connection and its list I have to relog in orter to get my wifi list back. How can I fix it?
<EriC^^> fuddie: that doesn't seem like what it's supposed to do
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fiveflowerzz, there should always be a log in screen really a display manage
<fuddie> EriC^^: what is wrong with it then?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fiveflowerzz, Light DM is default for that, and unit default as interface
<EriC^^> fuddie: this is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/23605283/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fiveflowerzz, other than that not much of a link reallly, except for how Canonical created them both
<fiveflowerzz> SebthreeBQM10HD: sorry, i didn't get it, is Unity a layer on top of LightDM or something different?
<nicomachus> fiveflowerzz: your display manager (lightdm) managers which desktop environment (Unity, i3, awesome, MATE, etc) you are launching
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fiveflowerzz, Unity is realy an alternative shell on top o GNOME  3 instead of there one
<nicomachus> s/managers/manages/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<fiveflowerzz> so it's two different layers?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !lightdm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !dm
<EriC^^> fuddie: do the other keys say like mine does?
<fuddie> yes
<fiveflowerzz> oh i'm lost.... Gnome Unity LightDM ? Which one is on top of which one?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fiveflowerzz, a log in screen can be used to log into other interfaces as well such as GNOME, KDE, etc, but by defaut you only got Unity in 14.04
<nicomachus> Unity is on top of LightDM. Gnome is an alternative to Unity. Unity is kind of a fork of Gnome.
<EriC^^> fuddie: make a new user account i'd say
<fuddie> EriC^^: a new user works correctly
<EriC^^> fuddie: or search your home dir for anything related to keycode 33 maybe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fiveflowerzz, Unity is used instead of the default GNOME 3 interface in 14.04 etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fiveflowerzz, in the background it's GNOME 3 or mostly
<EriC^^> fuddie: copy your stuff to the new user, it's easier
<fuddie> yeah i guess that would work as a last resort
<EriC^^> move your stuff, delete the account, recreate it then move the stuff back
<fiveflowerzz> So the lower layer is LightDM, then on top of that you can put Gnome or Unity, is that correct?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fiveflowerzz, the two main ones are GNOME and KDE
<EriC^^> i've found it to be a pain in the butt when user configs go south, especially with compiz stuff
<Cuzner> !windowmaker
<EriC^^> i just recreate the account when it happens
<Cuzner> WAT?! no windowmaker? :P
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fiveflowerzz, no LightDM is just one of the  many log in screens
<Cuzner> !i3wm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fiveflowerzz, to log into an interface  you usually need a log in sceen such as lightdm
<fuddie> OK
<fuddie> i got it EriC^^ & etc, i just have to disable gnome-media-keys
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fiveflowerzz, an interace would be Unity,  or GNOME Shell, or Plasma what kde uses, or could be many more even
<EriC^^> fuddie: cool
<willsketchupwork> my keyboard and track pad don't work. The laptop shut off and they stopped working. maybe because it overheated or something. I know for a fact the keyboard works when it is booting up but not after.
<donofrio> #xfceforever ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> donofrio, I don't like XFCe mch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> much
<donofrio> LMDE is good too fwiw
<donofrio> I like speed not eye candy ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ot > donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio, please see my private message
<donofrio> I don'y do PM's sorry
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<donofrio> not really did anyone bring up the cruff of unity-lens-ads?
<fuddie> Thanks for the help with my technical issue everybody! goodbye.
<nicomachus> donofrio: they are no longer enabled by default.
<donofrio> nicomachus, is unity-lens-music still around, just don't like the idea of clanical gropping my searchs from the unity interface hence LDME to the rescue
<nicomachus> !unity-lens-music
<_Sym_> I have this problem with nautilus freezing up sometimes when I use my physical delete key to delete files.  I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.  Does anyone else have this problem?
<nicomachus> err...
<nicomachus> !info unity-lens-music
<ubottu> unity-lens-music (source: unity-lens-music): Music lens for unity. In component main, is optional. Version 6.9.1+16.04-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 55 kB, installed size 210 kB
<rangemonger> damn, sellerie is gone
<donofrio> older version it was not optional is all I was saying....
<nicomachus> yea I'm not sure about now. They made most of the lens stuff disabled by default in 16.04 (or maybe 15.10?), so I stopped worrying abou tit.
<nicomachus> about it*
<_Sym_> Is there an easy way to update nautilus to a newer release on 16.04?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, no
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, might be a ppa somehere, but that would b likely to do othe things to, so let' just say no
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, yah, i didnt want to change that much
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, there are other file mangers you could install thogh from other interfaces
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, uhmm XFCE has Thunar,  KDE has Dolphin or Konquerrer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Konquerer however it's spelt
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes, but I have lots of scripts I use in nautilus
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, Thunar is quie similar to Nautilus as is Dolphin I guess, but less so
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes, Thunar is an option that supports scripts
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, you could do sudo apt-get install thunar   it would want to pt some  other XFCE stuff on probably, but woudn't be a s bad as anything from KDE, if you don't have KDE stuff on already
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, Thunar is a good alternative I would say in general, an that's quite simila to Nautilus
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes, I only have the default gnome
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes, that is a good suggestion
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, well you could do the whole of XFCE/Xubuntu i you wanted which would do Thunar and more up to you
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, or just install thunar and it's dependances
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes, I think I just want Thunar.  I guess Nautilus has lots of issues.
<ewerton> ola / hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, they have a older version in 16.04
<Lorne2016> Jordan_U ok - I'm back...
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes, that is too bad they did not update it for the LTS
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_,  sudo apt-get install thunar
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that should do it
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, and the script configuration tool for Thunar
<fub> nicomachus, bad, the indexes change
<ewerton> Ubuntu mate or xubuntu for steam games? someone can answer me?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, I don't know about scripts, bu you put Thunar culd do scripts as well so
<fub> so I need to use the names
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, yah, Thunar supports scripts too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ewerton, uh either. steam willl work on any ubuntu etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_,  oh  I forgot something, thre's the mate one to, cuja or whaever
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, the  fork of the old GNOME 2 Nautilus
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, I think I need to stick with the latest LTS because I'm using it for android development.  Any other version would probably introduce some build issues for me.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, but installng that would want to install at least some mate suff of course,  or you do the whole of ubuntu gnome your choce agian
<Lorne2016> Jordan_U  you asked a different user for boot info script output...I'm at GNU GRUB 2.02 menu screen....how do I get you what you need?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, can log into different interfaces from log in screen
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, fine well,  cuja or whatever frm mate, or thunar, or install both
<ewerton> Yes, but I notice difference between some DEs, some tearing, I've heard that I should use a ubuntu that uses xorg, does ubuntu mate use marco, and not xorg, or am I wrong?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, altogh nautilus should work really but whateever
<rangemonger> ewerton: is it because compositting is on?
<nicomachus> ewerton: I think MATE uses wayland...
<rangemonger> none use wayland yet
<nicomachus> errr... mir
<rangemonger> not by default
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, Nautilus works fine most of the time. It just locks up sometimes when I use the actual delete key to delete files.  If I right click and select delete, then its always fine.  That is the only issue I'm having.
<nicomachus> ignore me
<rangemonger> standard ubuntu will use mir in the future but for now, all ubuntus use xorg
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: ewerton: MATE doesn't support Mir or Wayland at all.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ewerton,   nicomachus  no all Ubuntu's on the desktop computer are xorg or now, but like with the tablet and phone by say Ubuntu 18.04 LTS should be using mir by deault if haven't already
<ewerton> mate uses marco
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: oh. well I don't support MATE, so I guess that explains why I have no idea what I'm talking about.
<rangemonger> mates still xorg
<rangemonger> most likely every linux youved used is xorg
<nicomachus> nah
<nicomachus> unity 8 is mir
<rangemonger> android being the exception
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but most will be gong wayland soon fedora alread has,  the exception is ubuntu with mir
<rangemonger> yeah but thats not out yet
<rangemonger> for desktop
<rangemonger> well, its not finalized
<ewerton> So it makes no difference between playing games on mate or xfce, correct?
<nicomachus> rangemonger: I'm using it right now...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ewerton, for now indeed no difference since both are run by xorg
<rangemonger> nicomachus: well its out but its beta
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ewerton, in Ubuntu
<rangemonger> ewerton: turn compsitting off on whichever one you use for best performance on games
<ewerton> haha, thanks :)
<rangemonger> nicomachus: mir doesnt run on vbox yet, does it?
<Jordan_U> Lorne2016: Were you using Nvidia's proprietary drivers before this problem started?
<nicomachus> rangemonger: no it doesn't. I'm running it on my laptop that's sitting right next to me.
<ewerton> Turn compsitting off on whichever one, will be the same result?
 * SebthreeBQM10HD is living in the like  future  Ubuntu preview aleady with Unity 8 and Mir, since running the tablet :)  one of the tablets,  plus got two ubuntu phones  ( one intentianlly not up to date  enough by a long way though )
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, caja
 * SebthreeBQM10HD has OTA  14  to install on two of the three devices, but tommorow or something
<Lorne2016> Jordan_U yes.
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Jordan_U :: what results when in grub you choose "advanced" and then select the latest 'recovery' kernel; return key to execute ?
<rangemonger> ewerton: id imagine so, baring anything running in the background that would use up a lot of resources
<engpy> Can anyone tell me why is there too many different Linux releases? E.g before I installed Ubuntu I wanted to try Mint not sure why I chose Ubuntu :) It is slowe than win10 on same computer - not sure if Mint is faster and doesn't require high spec PC?
<rangemonger> nicomachus: damn, i would have fired it up right now if it did
<nicomachus> engpy: because anyone can make a linux distro, so lots of people make different ones to fit their preferences. It's all about choice, and with linux you have lots of choices.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> engpy, there are loads of Ubuntu versions, and actsual other Linux distros as well
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om Recovery goes to the Recovery menu ...
<rangemonger> engpy: mint is based on ubuntu so its likely going to run about the same
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: "resume normal boot " ?
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, well, caja is out becaue it wants the entire mate desktop as a dependency
<engpy> ah I see... Thanks :)
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om OK - trying that now...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, ok try thunar then
<nicomachus> engpy: you can even build your own linux install from scratch, if you want.
<nicomachus> !LFS
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch ( http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ ) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, yah, i'm gonna give that a try, thanks
<ewerton> My computer supports heavy games, I just bought a gtx960, but shadow of mordor works fine only "medium", dying light works fine only "minimum", this is bad port for developers?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_, but that might want prety muc the whole of xfce still
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om   WOW....ok - so its up (!)...  Obviously the screen is out of proportion and ugly...but its my machine
<nicomachus> ewerton: possible that it's a bad port. that happens too often. you might check with #gamingonlinux, they generally have a pretty good idea of which ports are bad and which ones are fixable
<engpy> nicomachus: not really I can't - but I got your point :)
<nicomachus> ewerton: that might be ##linuxgaming....
<_Sym_> SebthreeBQM10HD, no, thunar only wants a few xfce libs and exo libs
<nicomachus> it's #gamingonlinux. haha
<SebthreeBQM10HD> _Sym_,  oh ok nice, but what's exo libs ? exo ?
<rangemonger> _Sym_: did you turn off the force suggested packages thing?
<ewerton> ok, thanks bro
<sol0> Hi all, my google chrome icons in system tray look strange. Any ideas? Here is how it looks- http://imgur.com/a/6AQfc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger,   not sure if it's that, probably just general depanances for caja etc
<_Sym_> rangemonger, im not sure what you are referring to
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  Should I go to the nVidia site - and download new drivers?
<engpy> but I have still my wifi problem is not solved - when ubuntu goes to sleep mode /hibernate I lose my wifi connection list and disconnect from internet, it requires a restart or relog...
<_Sym_> rangemonger, oh, im only using apt-get install from command line
<rangemonger> _Sym_: by default package managers on ubuntu treat recomended packages as required ones, this can be disabled
<Lorne2016> Bashing-OM : Jordan_U ...or should I get some output now, so you have a baseline incase the graphics drivers bork it again?
<rangemonger> _Sym_: i think even commandline apt does this by deault
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Well . There is hope then that the issue is in the X layer . That the foundation is solid . .. NO on going to nvidia fro the driver . That is a means of last resort . we have better alternatives in ununtu .
<engpy> is there a magical code that make my wifi never goes away?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu*
<_Sym_> rangemonger, ok. apt-get install is only asking to install the depends
<rangemonger> but it might be calling suggested items as depends
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  OK cool.
<rangemonger> it just lumps them all together as depends
<_Sym_> rangemonger, if I say "apt-cache show thunar" it shows me what the recommended packags are and they are are not included
<nicomachus> engpy: I think that's a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574347 in OEM Priority Project "[SRU] Re-read the link type if the name changed" [Critical,Fix released]
<rangemonger> _Sym_: i know but a lot of those depends might not really be depends
<nicomachus> engpy: there may be a fix though, we can try it if you have a couple minutes and an open terminal
<_Sym_> rangemonger, where do I look to turn that off?
<rangemonger> i can test thunar out, i have a minimal ubuntu installed with nothing but xorg and synaptic added
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rag
<tekeli-li> I think I broke sshd
<rangemonger> _Sym_: i cant remember how on the commandline
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger,  it was caja tht wanted the whole of mate
<SebthreeBQM10HD> he said
<nicomachus> !details | tekeli-li
<ubottu> tekeli-li: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: while we are awaiting . lets see what the hardware is . pastebin the output of terminal command - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - .
<thiras> any forum moderators here?
<tekeli-li> nicomachus, thanks
<pingwindyktator> Pici, SebthreeBQM10HD: if you are curious what heppend with killing apps on the screens: my website was under attack, apache was draining os
<thiras> i have problem with my SSO
<nicomachus> thiras: what do you mean? what do you need?
<engpy> I am looking the link you gave me
<engpy> yeh on terminal now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pingwindyktator, oh!
<thiras> nicomachus, i got two account now
<rangemonger> its going to take a bit, i just uninstalled vbox
<thiras> SSO didn't merged my old account
<nicomachus> thiras: two accounts for what?
<rangemonger> ill restore linux via timeshift
<fub> nicomachus, so this bluetooth audio thing is very unstable and weird.
<rangemonger> what would i do without timeshift
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pingwindyktator, well that could make sense, since terminal stuf does't usaully just crash etc
<fub> it worked some minutes ago, but now I cant hear anything anymore.
<pingwindyktator> SebthreeBQM10HD: iptabled drop, now everything is okay. seems to be casual wordpress attack
<nicomachus> fub: in my experience, bluetooth audio is very unstable and weird.
<thiras> nicomachus, my nick was thiras now with the SSO i got thiras2
<thiras> i'm pretty sure it's the same mail both has
<fub> nicomachus, bad
<nicomachus> thiras: ask in #freenode
<fub> it works so flawless under OSX
<thiras> nicomachus, i mean ubuntuforums.org
<fub> but this is messed up
<thiras> not the IRC
<rangemonger> if you guys havent tried timeshift yet, i highly recommend it
<Bashing-om> thiras: forum help is #ubuntu-forums :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pingwindyktator, ah ok
<fub> My current sink is set up now at the bluez one, everything looks fine in pavucontrol, but I cant hear anything
<ezs-floggin-pipe> No google Icon after installing that looks weird??  well if it isn't visible you think it is because it wasn't installed?
<Lorne2016> Bashing-OM its telling me grep: iEA5 no such file or directory (same for vga|3d)
<rangemonger> _Sym_: with force recomends off, caja only installs 8 packages
<rangemonger> ill check thunar
<rangemonger> thunar only wants 6 packages
<_Sym_> rangemonger, but it really depends on what you already have installed
<_Sym_> I have the standard ubuntu 16.04
<rangemonger> _Sym_: i told you, almost nothing, xorg, synaptic
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: maje sure ya get the quotes on 'vga|3d' . copy and paste for best results . The command is valid as given .
<ezs-floggin-pipe> XubUNTU IS SWEAT
<rangemonger> xubuntu is likely the best buntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ezs-floggin-pipe, its ok
<rangemonger> imo
<rangemonger> and i like kde better
<_Sym_> xubuntu has problems with building cyanogenmod
<rangemonger> but xubuntu is just nice and clean
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger, the best no
<nicomachus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I love it for how much I don't know about Linux
<rangemonger> its a great entery point
<howarth> Is there an option for apt-get or atitude which instructs it to use the packaged prefs over the locally installed ones?
<ezs-floggin-pipe> ATI HD3600 is giving me hell though
<_Sym_> rangemonger, i will look into that force depends option though, thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ati
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ezs-floggin-pipe> Yes
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: My results of the command: http://termbin.com/kfx6 .
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ezs-floggin-pipe, which version of u bunt u ?
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  Ok _ i'm logging out on this computer - and logging in on the bad one... so I can copy/paste...
<rangemonger> _sol_: cool, np
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ezs-floggin-pipe, 16.04 has or had some ATI/AMD issues
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ezs-floggin-pipe, certain cards not really work
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om    OK - I did this yesterday (I think) and this was the output
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om    OK - I did this yesterday (I think) and this was the output http://termbin.com/spml
<howarth> ah
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I am aware of that, but I get ATI er5ror messages related to my steam errors
<SebthreeBQM10HD> howarth, ah  :d
<howarth> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104899/make-apt-get-or-aptitude-run-with-y-but-not-prompt-for-replacement-of-configu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ezs-floggin-pipe,  ok don't know
<rangemonger> _Sym_: its worth noting that after changing it you need to update the package list for it to work right
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: K . see if ya can get to the login screen on the bad system and key combo crl+Alt+F1 to gain a console interface .
<ezs-floggin-pipe> ubottu: I just need som guidance
<ubottu> ezs-floggin-pipe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rangemonger> _Sym_: also there seems to be a bug, atleasst on synaptic, that it doesnt save the option being off if you exit it
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  I'm actually on the bad system now... the screen is stretched...but I can see...and have terminal
<ezs-floggin-pipe> Grrrr to XuBuntu for that compatability iussue
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: K. Hybrid grahics, we are making progress . what now ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  ...but if I'm gonna stop lightdm (?)...then I should probably go back to chat on the other machine...
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om ok, did that ...it accepted it no prob...(but didn't seem to do anything)
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: If ya boot to console from the login screen then a graphic's driver is not in the picture and the Display Manager (lightdm) is not at play either .
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  Yeah...but I'm chatting with you in a webchat ... so if I boot to console, I lose chat :)   (do you want me to chat on the other machine, like before?)
<ezs-floggin-pipe> wec
<ezs-floggin-pipe> lcome m3t
<rangemonger> "Unable to complete install: 'internal error: Failed to load PCI stub module pciback' " anyone know anything about this? Trying to pass a pci device through on xen.
<rangemonger> kvm passes through no problem
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: A GUI do have it's limitations huh ? . Do not know what is best to advise in your use case .
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  yeah - ok cool.  You said there were some ubuntu graphics drivers tha might work...how do we give those a try?
<ezs-floggin-pipe> is there any way to add more support to the ATI HD4600 using emultation like in a VM
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om   screen isn't too bad right now...just stretched...and the regular "Display" settings don't offer anything that fixes it
<ezs-floggin-pipe> HD3600 sorry
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: This is will be a poke in the dark . and without remounting will not work in "recovery mode" . tell me again how you have attained a terminal . so what we do will "stick" .
<stevendale> Is the Ubuntu source code available?
<tgm4883> stevendale: yes?
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  OK - so we got the system to boot going thru grub to recovery to continue starting (top option...boots 'normally' without graphics drivers)
<Bashing-om> stevendale: Yes ' apt source <package> ' to get it .
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om So I got to the login screen and I'm logged in... Mostly happy actually :)   ...
<stevendale> Bashing-om, I meant, the source that like... the server uses to make the desktop/server/alternate isos
<stevendale> I would like to compile custom desktop images with optimization like Intel without PAE support
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Still not sure where you are comming from .. of the 4 methods to boot the system I do not understand (confused) how you are booting ., do we "beed" to remount the file system ??
<nicomachus> s/beed/need/?
<Lorne2016> Bashing-OM  I don't think so... I'm pretty sure that starting the system thru the Recovery Menu has resulted in the machine fully booted (except for graphics drivers)
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  I see my data...my apps...my email...all here
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: OK, booted from "recovery" you are root ! .. be very careful . Remount the file system ' mount -o remount,rw / ' (Note there is no space after the comma.). Remove the old driver ' apt purge nvidia* ; .. and install what the system chooses ' ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . reboot the system to see the effect . All good now upon the reboot ?
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om ok I'm not in root...how do I get there?
<uxfi> Lorne2016  TCAP reference?
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Did you not just say that you are booted via the recovery console from grub ? If so then you are at a "root" interface .
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  mount: only root can use "--options" option
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Again .. I am so confused where and how you are booted . please advise again again . It does make a difference .
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  Here's what I did : (A) Got into Grub. (B) Found the Recocvery Options Menu (C) Selected the top option (something like "Boot normally") ...and this took me to my login screen - so I logged in normally
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Not to be short . remember I am not looking over your shoulder. You must tell me what where how things are .
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  Sure bro'!  I get it... no worries :)
<Lorne2016> Bashing-OM ...so I'm in the normal GUI interface.. (just that it looks ugly - cause its stretched)...
<Lorne2016> Bashing-OM I opened a terminal window to perform your command...and it told me only root can use options...etc...(So I think I'm not in root)
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: OK .. let's try this .. as you seem to be at a user level interface ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  ' :)
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: ^ you will be asked for your password . enter it blindly and hit return .
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om OK - that's def doing something....
<ilhami> did anyone want me? :)
<hugospinto> hello. I have dual boot Windows 10 + ubuntu 16.04. I just shrinked my windows partition, so that I can extend my ubuntu partition. I have a EFI boot partition on the start of the HDD, but I also have a grub2 bootloader for ubuntu which I currently use primarily. How can I understand how the boot process is currently done in my pc, and what files do i need to change after I resize my ubutnu partition (to the left, so I will move t
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om OK = that seemed to be working awesome... but it did encounter a couple errors... I pasted the last bit here http://pastebin.com/G0x6BBVm
<Jordan_U> hugospinto: Your message was cut off at "so I will move t".
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  Anything to worry about - or should I go ahead and try re-booting normally?
<hugospinto> (to the left, so I will move the start of it)
<hugospinto> Jordan_U (to the left, so I will move the start of it)
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: look'n ^ .
<Jordan_U> hugospinto: If you use GParted to move Ubuntu's partition to the left and to make Windows' partition smaller, and this is a UEFI based system, and you do nothing else, then you should still be able to boot fine. Always have boot media on hand just in case, and as always make sure all of your important data is backed up (moving to the left involves reading and writing a lot of data, taking a long time,
<Jordan_U> and leaving a large window where losing power could be disastrous).
<reisio> you'll be better off in the long run if you pick a single OS to use :p
<Bashing-om> Lorne2016: Yeah ., we have a situatiuon here ,, as it is UEFI out of my experience range . Jordan_U and others know . but for now . reboot and let's see how serious it is .
<ilhami> reisio, welcome back!
<reisio> ilhami: :)
<Lorne2016> Bashing-om  OK - signing off...and re-booting...cya on the flipside...
<hugospinto> Jordan_U yes I am using GParted. My question is what will happen to the grub2 bootloader which I believe is my first bootloader right now. it is placed on sda5. so if I move sda5 to the left, how will the boot process know where it is loaded?
<willsketchupwork> my keyboard and track pad don't work. The laptop shut off and they stopped working. maybe because it overheated or something. I know for a fact the keyboard works when it is booting up but not after.
<Jordan_U> hugospinto: UEFI firmware understands partition tables and filesystems. The first portion of grub is stored in a file, /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi . The path /boot/efi/ is a mountpoint for your EFI System Partition, which is likely not on sda5 but rather probably sda1. In your boot firmware there is an entry that says to look for the partition with a certain GPT UUID and open the file within that at
<Jordan_U> the path EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi . Neither the UUID nor this path will be changed by resizing or moving partitions.
<Jordan_U> hugospinto: With other tools you might have to worry about partitions being re-ordered, which might cause problems with grub, (though only if they were oddly ordered in the first place), but GParted should keep partition numbers the same as well.
<jwr> I've got a new laptop with ubuntu preinstalled from the factory. what's the best way to take what I have now, but redo it on a fresh install so as to use full disk encryption?
<Jordan_U> jwr: Can you figure out if the OEM modifies Ubuntu for that hardware in any way? If not, then I would just re-install normally.
<jwr> Jordan_U: they have added some dell specific PPA's, and there's some kernel modules named "dell_laptop, dell_hotkeys" and so on. so i wouldn't be surprised if they had modified it, or at least done stuff that i wouldn't just know off the top of my head.
<Mibix> if all my storage drives are in ntfs is there any advantage to converting them to ext4
<Mibix> and can i even do it without data loss
<Ben64> Mibix: ext4 is way faster in linux
<Mibix> can you simply just convert them
<Ben64> no
<Jordan_U> Mibix: No way to convert from ntfs to ext4 in place. You would need to copy the data off elsewhere then copy it back.
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I am looking for a human Radeon FanBoy
<Mibix> rgr
<Mibix> i had a very rough start at ubuntu today lol
<Mibix> lost 16tb
<Ben64> how did you manage that
<Mibix> err 15tb
<ezs-floggin-pipe> <-----Hates ATI and am not fromilar at all really outside there pasty output
<FinalX> somehow I doubt that being Ubuntu's fault :p
<Mibix> well a 4tb and 5tb drive i think just got corrupted from being migrated to a few OSes and changing controllers
<FinalX> well that latter part sounds far more likely :p
<hugospinto> Jordan_U so when I use the grub bootloader it is in fact using the UEFI firmware first? but then wouldn't the entry for EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi have to change its location?
<Mibix> the 6tb raid 1 array in windows got shafted by ubuntu
<Mibix> i disabled mirroring before
<Mibix> still hated the simple volumes
<FinalX> Ubuntu doesn't touch any disk unless told to do so.
<Mibix> yeah well
<Mibix> :p
<Mibix> it somehow turned my 6tb partition in to 1.84gb in windows
<Mibix> it should be alright though
<Mibix> just going to take a couple days to recover
<ezs-floggin-pipe> So no Radeon Pro's
<Mibix> the 9tb i lost is easily replacable
<Mibix> but i need to recover that 6tb
<Mibix> i had been having a lot of trouble with download speeds on windows server 2016
<Mibix> switched to ubuntu and tested
<Mibix> it should be worth all this trouble
<jwr> ezs-floggin-pipe: you'll do better if you just ask your question, instead of asking who you should ask. that said, i am not a radeon person myself.
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I had maybe you weren't here
<Mibix> my encrypted downloads were 3x as fast in ubuntu
<ezs-floggin-pipe> Still it is a video card how many qwestions could there be  lol
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I need help getting it installed
<ezs-floggin-pipe> none of the launchers I have gone threw see to open any installation process
<Jordan_U> hugospinto: All computers start by running their boot firmware, and that's been true since the dawn of the PC.
<Ben64> ezs-floggin-pipe: explain the issue in detail
<ezs-floggin-pipe> it won't install
<Jordan_U> hugospinto: The start sector of the partition isn't what's used to find the partition, the GPT UUID is.
<ezs-floggin-pipe> <----windows user mostly
<Mibix> ezs-floggin-pipe is there a driver for you card for ubuntu?
<Mibix> do you have ipmi?
<ezs-floggin-pipe> ATI provided it to me on there site
<jwr> ezs-floggin-pipe: I tried these specific steps, and got this specific error message. stuff like that.
<ezs-floggin-pipe> however Steam won't open because of the Video
<Mibix> steam on linux
 * Mibix runs away
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I think, I don't know how to look it up in Linux builds
<ezs-floggin-pipe> Steam platform works with exceptable performand
<ezs-floggin-pipe> performance**  the Steam boxes are Linux and they work well
<Mibix> ya i just know nothing about them
<ezs-floggin-pipe> Windows is better for it for now, but that is because of developer support
<jwr> super basic, but have you tried your system settings -> software and updates -> additional drivers, and see if there's a driver available. might just be a point and clicky solution waiting for you.
<Mibix> jwr that is what i had to do for mine
<ezs-floggin-pipe> Yeah it doesn't show up anywhere there
<Ben64> ezs-floggin-pipe: again, explain in detail the issue
<Mibix> i couldnt see anything through the monitor, had to use IPMI
<ezs-floggin-pipe> it won't install. right clicked threw all the files on all the Launchers and Software packages
<Ben64> verb: detail;    1.    describe item by item; give the full particulars of.
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I am not fromilar with terminal services in Linux though.  With that said I am just lacking experience in the command lines
<hugospinto> Jordan_U I see. so the UEFI firmware is able to find the location of the grub2 bootloader within my partition
<ezs-floggin-pipe> ATI HD3600
<Jordan_U> hugospinto: Yes.
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I have gotten steam to produce DIAG notices on launch though
<ezs-floggin-pipe> these Notices will only show on boot though
<Mibix> ezs-floggin-pipe http://askubuntu.com/questions/306043/ati-radeon-hd-3600-driver-for-ubuntu
<Mibix> ?
<tomreyn> just use the open source driver
<Jordan_U> hugospinto: Let's just be absolutely sure that you are using UEFI. Please pastebin the output of "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS".
<hugospinto> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/NHg1rLB7
<Jordan_U> hugospinto: Great, you are using UEFI.
#ubuntu 2016-12-10
<hugospinto> Jordan_U cool. that seems simple enough then. will just resize partition using gparted
<ezs-floggin-pipe> Thank you Mibix.... I haven't tried that
<Mibix> are you being sarcastic ezs-floggin-pipe?
<ezs-floggin-pipe> Nope
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I don't like windows
<Mibix> ahh
<ezs-floggin-pipe> my gaming adictions are gettin in the way of migration though
<Mibix> i love my windows for gaming but for my server ubuntu is insanely more efficient
<ezs-floggin-pipe> thats what I hear and why I am desiring the migrate
<Mibix> lol well i just lost 15tb of my server today but it was mostly just me being dumb
<Mibix> it is well worth the speed increases i saw
<ezs-floggin-pipe> there are somethings I like with windows, like being able to shut it off
<Mibix> shut what off?
<ezs-floggin-pipe> but mostly I am a Unix lover, just with I knew more about the Unix OS and the c\variants
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I like How Windows can be shut off
<Mibix> i havent used linux in like 15 years but wte its time
<ezs-floggin-pipe> it always works
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I dislike the immature behavoirs foundin Windows Gamers too
<ezs-floggin-pipe> they remind me of Angry xBox users  lol
<Mibix> what games
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I am not Picky really
<Mibix> elite dangerous has been my favorite game for a while and it has really mature users, mostly international too
<Jordan_U> !ot | ezs-floggin-pipe Mibix
<ubottu> ezs-floggin-pipe Mibix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I avoid Role-Play but like Action Role-Play.  I have like 300 + Games and I play them when IU can
<Mibix> rgr sorry
<ezs-floggin-pipe> So anyway that is why I am here
<ezs-floggin-pipe> Ubottu isn't a smart bot
<ubottu> ezs-floggin-pipe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ezs-floggin-pipe> well my Steam name is floggin977
<Mibix> i was apologizing to Jordan_U not the bot lol
<Mibix> ezs-floggin-pipe lets talk in offtopic
<puffinz> Does a Ubuntu server install prompt you for what services to install at boot?
<genii> puffinz: Usually, yes, it uses tasksel
<ezs-floggin-pipe> I forgot the command to move to the other channels
<ezs-floggin-pipe>  lol
<Mibix> /join #channel
<ezs-floggin-pipe> thanks
<ezs-floggin-pipe> been a decade with IRC   Descent 3 days   don't you know
<Bashing-om> lor
<Mibix> ezs-floggin-pipe see my pm
<puffinz> Awww it's snowing outside! I love the snow.
<puffinz> Its not even the middle of winter yet and its freezing
<Mibix> ya its snowing like crazy here
<Mibix> are we allowed to talk off topic as long as noone else is talking :D
<Ben64> no
 * Mibix runs away
<tekeli-li> aww, poor Mibix :(
<c-pin> hey guys so i started running solus on my old hp ultrabook but i wanted to switch to xubuntu. the usb wont even detect as bootable on 64 bit or 32 bit, but its a 64 bit architecture anyways
<c-pin> it boots into solus just fine
<reisio> what's solus
<c-pin> some retard linux distro
<reisio> ah
<reisio> c-pin: so the ubuntu usb won't boot?
<c-pin> reisio, yeah not sure why
<c-pin> i checked to make sure it worked on rufus
<xangua> c-pin: how did you create it?
<c-pin> xangua, rufus
<c-pin> same way i made the solus one
<c-pin> tnhen again i used a 32gb usb...
<c-pin> l/emme try this 8gb one
<c-pin> writing to usb. wml
<Jordan_U> c-pin: It's quite likely that the USB drive has just gone bad.
<Jordan_U> c-pin: Also, please don't use "retard" as a derogetory term in this channel.
<c-pin> Jordan_U, good news is it shows up fine in windows
<c-pin> as a drive and i can format it
<_Sym_> Well,Thunar is not crashing like Nautilus was when I use the delete key on my keyboard.
<_Sym_> Something is funky with Nautilus on 16.04
<MisterPizza> hello world
<reisio> hello, world
<MisterPizza> can u read me?
<reisio> c-pin: so gnu/linux is on it right now?
<SQL> MisterPizza: I read you
<MisterPizza> great
<designbybeck> Chromecast on Ubuntu 16.04? Which one, if any, works for streaming your whole desktop to a TV? I thought I saw that was possible on Linux?
<puffinz> Any Chrome browsers does full remote desktop emulation... which is a blessing or a curse.
<designbybeck> so gen1 and gen 2 puffinz?
<designbybeck> for the Chromecast Device itself puffinz?
<puffinz> It all depends what you want to use your chromecast for
<c-pin> reisio, yeah
<puffinz> Personally id by a SoC device and install whatever you want
<c-pin> solus is still booting, xubuntu doesnt like it or sometnhing
<designbybeck> puffinz: well mostly watching youtube anyway, but some Kodi? would that display?
<designbybeck> ah
<c-pin> the leds flash but it boots directly to solus at lowest prioritp
<MisterPizza> guys u know how make it work sopcast for ubuntu?
<reisio> c-pin: if you have /boot/grub, you can just tell grub to boot an install image directly
<designbybeck> like a RaspberryPi as a SoC puffinz and just control it that way? We are using a laptop and a bukly HDMI cable ,but it is doing damage to the HDMI port on this laptop
<c-pin> reisio, mmm thats a good idea
<c-pin> the fact that it WONT boot though is what scares me
<c-pin> because that prcobably means its not compatible with my system
<reisio> there are a lot of variables
<MisterPizza> i remake question, u know how see sports event live streaming with good quality?
<puffinz> Yeah, theres lots of neat multimedia devices out there.... chromecast is nice. its cheap.
<reisio> whether the usb stick is good, whether the image is good, whether you're copying it right, whether your bios/etc. is configured properly, whether your usb ports are sound/normal, etc., etc.
<c-pin> set up plex on a pi 2
<puffinz> I usually use MythTV
<Ben64> MisterPizza: doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue
<puffinz> and the raspberry pi
<MisterPizza> Ben64 Ubuntu has not issues
<MisterPizza> :)
<designbybeck> Ok thanks puffinz we might go grab a chromecast.. I use raspberrypi on my setup, but trying to make it easy on her for her stuff
<MisterPizza> i dont want break rules of chat, (mostly because i dont know them) anyway i ask you that u know many tricks of web if is possible see sports events live with good quality with ubuntu (obviously)
<MisterPizza> i apologize if my question is forbidden, i didnt know it
<MisterPizza> i asked one of common stuff, that everyone is interested in
<MisterPizza> seriously i dont know if i asked something forbidden
<Ben64> MisterPizza: this channel is for ubuntu issues only
<MisterPizza> yes i ask for a software using under ubuntu
<MisterPizza> ok doesnt matter
<MisterPizza> lets talk of something else
<MisterPizza> im new of linux
<MisterPizza> on*
<MisterPizza> first distro installed as been ubuntu for me
<MisterPizza> i know nothing about ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !manual | MisterPizza
<ubottu> MisterPizza: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<puffinz> MisterPizza: You should try LFS, way easier
<MisterPizza> LFS?
<puffinz> Yeah, Its a command line based interface. Makes you learn.
<MisterPizza> guys what is best distro?
<MisterPizza> ull say me Ubuntu off course
<MisterPizza> ubuntu is nice i like it
<MisterPizza> but i dont know other distro
<MisterPizza> linux mint?? archlinux? debian
<MisterPizza> do u have an AntyVirus?
<puffinz> Ubuntu is easy if your just learning
<MisterPizza> or useless?
<puffinz> Stick with Ubuntu.
<Ben64> if you just want to chat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> MisterPizza: Ya burn lots of liveUSBs. and see which one(s) "you: like the best .
 * puffinz :)
<MisterPizza> :)
<MisterPizza> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MisterPizza> how can i switch to offtopic?
<Ben64> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mibix> ^
<MisterPizza> thank
<MisterPizza> bye
<fa0> Hello all
<MWM> Im looking at a usb wifi adapter for an ancient laptop runnin Lubuntu, but only WIndows is listed in the spec page http://www.netgear.com/home/products/networking/wifi-adapters/a6210.aspx#tab-techspecs
<MWM> any chance of this working for me?
<fa0> I'm running Ubuntu as a guest in qemu, does anyone know about the screen resoultion, for the display manager, when you log in with your user at this display, where it's drawing the size of the screen resolution from? Because in qemu it's filling up my entire host desktop size, but when I log in, and I'm in Unity have the correct desktop resolution appear...
<squinty> !wifi | MWM
<ubottu> MWM: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MWM> thanks
<avoider> Eric^^
<avoider> you around?
<avoider> whatever we did last night messed up the entire system
<avoider> i cant even see my harddrive no more
<avoider> and only can get ubuntu to use uefi
<avoider> if i use legacy i get a error
<avoider> Invaild boot partiton
<avoider> Anyone know a way to fix this?
<MWM> @ avoider : is a fresh install an option?  sounds like things are janked pretty bad.
<MWM> hopefully someone can give you better help though
<Knemon> how can I redirect an http request from port 80 to another one for a specific domain on my local machine?
<smokeyj> Ok, been running Redhat/fedora since dawn of time. Just installed Ubuntu on server that I built from scrap. I dont hate it. So whats the trade off?
<smokeyj> Where is the nasty little problem?
<wedgie> Knemon: sounds like you want a reverse proxy perhaps.
<wedgie> Knemon: can you give a more specific example of what you want to do?
<Knemon> wedgie, I am developing an app locally - so I created a local domain localhost.dev that binds to 127.0.0.1. my app is on http://localhost.dev:3000. What I want is this: type http://localhost.dev and redirect me on port 3000
<wedgie> Knemon: and only 1 app? For example you'll never want to go to http://app2.localhost.dev and get redirected to port 4000?
<wedgie> if not, then this will probably be useful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/444729/redirect-port-80-to-8080-and-make-it-work-on-local-machine   If you DO need to have more than one app being sent to different ports then you may want to look into a reverse proxy. Nginx can do that sort of thing
<Knemon> maybe
<Ben64> better way would be to put it on port 80, or just type blah:4000
<Knemon> wedgie, I am running a custom httpd
<wedgie> Knemon: shouldn't matter. Reverse proxy would go in front of that
<Knemon> hmm
<Knemon> I am not quite sure how to implement the reverse proxy. I will look into it too
<wedgie> it'll take some reading but it isn't too terrible
<Ben64> so make it simpler and just type the proper port, or change the port to 80
<wedgie> Knemon: and if it's a one-off you can just use a iptables rule like in the link i sent you
<Knemon> iptables is more appealing but the Nginx solution seems solid
<wedgie> iptables is definitely the faster/easier solution. But a reverse proxy will be more robust if you need to have several different applications, all available from port 80
<maddawg2> reverese proxy is what i use
<maddawg2> easy peazy
<maddawg2> can even give it a nice url rewrite if needed
<ghostcartpi> Hey folks. Does anyone have experience with ubuntu on raspberry pi?
<ghostcartpi> I'm attempting to install mudlet and having poor luck.
<tomreyn> ghostcartpi: how does it fail?
<tomreyn> i'm not sure which architecture raspi is. if it's armhf this would be why the package is not available. it is available for arm64, though.
<ghostcartpi> hmm
<ghostcartpi> the odd thing is that it's available on the raspbian repo
<ghostcartpi> sudo apt-get install mudlet
<ghostcartpi> works out of the bo
<ghostcartpi> box
<tomreyn> then what doesn't work?
<ghostcartpi> here I
<ghostcartpi> I'll get the exact message
<ghostcartpi> Package mudlet is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ghostcartpi> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ghostcartpi> is only available from another source
<ghostcartpi> E: Package 'mudlet' has no installation candidate
<ghostcartpi> tomreyn, I'm attempting to install on ubuntu-mate, not raspbian
<tomreyn> what does "uname -mp" return
<CodeHunterEx> Would it be possible to create an image of an installed lubuntu distro and use that in a virtual machine?
<ghostcartpi> arm71 armv71
<ghostcartpi> er
<ghostcartpi> armv71 armv1l
<ghostcartpi> 7l
<ghostcartpi> bleh
<Ben64> we get it
<Ben64> package isn't available on that architecture
<ghostcartpi> that's weird
<ghostcartpi> can I make it myself?
<Ben64> you can try
<tomreyn> ghostcartpi: i don't know whether those packages are stored. packages.ubuntu.com only seems to know about armhf and am64.
<tomreyn> i mean *where* not *whether*.
<ghostcartpi> Hmm. Would be a deal breaker if I couldn't get mudlet on this OS, which is a shame.
<ghostcartpi> it needs QT4.4+
<CodeHunterEx> The question I asked, is it a sane or insane question?
<willsketchupwork> how do i check if i have a virus?
<ghostcartpi> suppose I'll go back to raspbian for now
<ghostcartpi> thanks for the input
<ghostcartpi> ubuntu just looks so much better than it
 * ghostcartpi sighs
<willsketchupwork> my keyboard and mouse stopped working. luckily i have a touchscreen
<fa0> Anyone by chance using Ubuntu in qemu? I've noticed that the login display, not sure if this is LightDM, but the resolution of it is huge, when using qemu, the login display fills up my entire screen, when I have grub set at 1440x900 and Unity set for the same resolution...
<fa0> I can't seem to get the login display to appear at the same size...
<willsketchupwork> has anyone here had a linux virus?
<ghostcartpi> The idea is to have a nice cheap netbook
<ghostcartpi> and I was hoping to use ubuntu
<Bray90820_> What would be the best way to setup remote login on my ubuntu home server
<gmcastil> can someone running ubuntu 16.04 or thereabouts pastebin the script that is /usr/bin/rgrep please?
<skweek> I have a lot of trouble with network manager crashing ....
<skweek> I was wondering if anyone could help me out in where to look at it
<skweek> and what I can do to investigate its problems
<gmcastil> i removed the stock grep version and have replaced with a newer version built from source which doesnt provide rgrep - anyone put it in a pastebin for me?
<willsketchupwork> my computer mysteriously just shut off and when i turned it on again it was screwed up.
<Ben64> gmcastil: rgrep is grep
<gmcastil> Ben64: i know, but i'd like the script so that i can replace it verbatim
<CodeHunterEx> I only have 2 lines in my rgrep file.
<Ben64> probably shouldn't have deleted it
<gmcastil> Ben64: not sure what i'm going to be installing will require its presence
<gmcastil> CodeHunterEx: what are those lines plz?
<CodeHunterEx> #!/bin/sh
<CodeHunterEx> exec grep -r "$@"
<gmcastil> sorry for the 'plz' i've been playing a lot of video games lately
<gmcastil> ok thats what i thought it had been thanks
<CodeHunterEx> I am runnin Lubuntu 16.04 64bit
<CodeHunterEx> You're welcome
<willsketchupwork> nobody has a command to check the keyboard and mouse? something? anything!?
<CodeHunterEx> USB keyboard/mouse?
<gmcastil> Ben64: believe it or not, i had a perfectly valid reason to do so
<Ben64> not if you need the file now you don't
<gmcastil> i didnt realize grep didnt provide rgrep
<CodeHunterEx> willsketchupwork, Silly question, but have ya tried to disconnect/reconnect them? (if they are USB)
<th0r> willsketchupwork: xev should show if the keypresses are being detected
<gmcastil> what is the name of the ubuntu utility that switches default programs like awk / mawk / yacc / etc. ?
<willsketchupwork> it is a laptop. also my browser is opening new new windows when i just want tabs. all this strange activity makes me suspect something malicious.
<Ben64> willsketchupwork: time to format and reinstall then
<willsketchupwork> that is the thing i can't remember my bios password. maybe a new motherboard.
<gmcastil> willsketchupwork: try creating a new user first and seeing if the same problem exists on that one
<gmcastil> no idea where your browser stores its junk, but you might try getting rid of all that too
<willsketchupwork> like a superuser?
<skweek> in ubuntu 15.04 after waking my laptop the wireless doesn't connect and the network manager appears blank in the gnome systems menu, when I kill networkmanager, the dhclient, and the dnsmasq and then restart network manager it restarts without any problems
<Ben64> skweek: 15.04 lost support nearly a year ago, it's not safe to use
<gmcastil> whats the utility to swap dash for bash, gawk for awk, etc?
<willsketchupwork> i think i am going to have to reset my mobo somehow and reinstall. do you think it would be safd to save my wine directory?
<skweek> Ben64: right, sorry I meant 16.04
<CodeHunterEx> BBl gonna reboot to try an experiment.
<may68> Do Ubuntu users have girlfriends?
<willsketchupwork> i mean i dont think i have any other options
<PickledEggs> may68: I do, but she's pretty sick of me talking about my preferred Linux distros
<designbybeck> may68: yep, and not only is she sitting right here, I'm chatting on her Ubuntu Linux laptop!
<gmcastil> update-alternatives
<gmcastil> thanks folks
<PickledEggs> may68: she does _not_ have an opinion about systemd
<bazhang> !ot | may68
<ubottu> may68: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<willsketchupwork> i guess i could do one more update and upgrade reboot and see what happens.
<Byan> Can someone do me a favor? Whats it say for distrib_codename under 16.10 16.04 in /etc/lsb-release?
<willsketchupwork> this really really sucks.
<skypce> hello
<skypce> how can i uncompress a tar.xz file and create a dir for it?
<Byan> you sure Ben64
<Byan> still didnt work
<Byan> can you just show me your line?
<Ben64> what are you doing
<Byan> im on linux mint trying to get intel-graphics-update-tool to run
<Byan> but it says distro not supported
<Ben64> then go to the mint channel, this is for ubuntu
<Byan> trying to put what it wantsin lsb-release
<Byan> uhh all I am asking for is that line in someone lsb-release file
<Byan> not looking for any answers
<Byan> to a question
<Ben64> uh, you're on mint, stop trying to get support here
<Byan> I am not asking for support
<Ben64> you literally are
<Byan> I am asking for what the ubuntu file says
<gmcastil> Byan: what were you looking for?
<Byan> which is a ubuntu question
<Ben64> and i told you, now go away
<Byan> what the DISTRIB_CODENAME says in lsb-release on ubuntu gmcastil
<Byan> like it would literally take one of you 5 seconds to tell me
<Ben64> I DID
<Byan> you copy and pasted your line?
<Ben64> now stop doing stupid crap and go get support in the proper place which you obviously need
<Byan> man I am going to be super pissed at you if you didnt actually copy your line
<Byan> I am following the support instructions for mint but they are outdated
<bazhang> lets stay polite here please
<bazhang> !mint | Byan
<ubottu> Byan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gmcastil> Byan xenial
<bazhang> stop asking for mint support here Byan
<gmcastil> i dont really see how he's asking for mint support
<Byan> its DISTRIB_CODENAME=xenial gmcastil ?
<gmcastil> he's asking what something in ubuntu happens to be because he's on mint
<Byan> thanks gmcastil
<bazhang> nonetheless mint support is where he needs to be
<gmcastil> bazhang: not if he's asking about things specific to Ubuntu
<Byan> I didnt ask a single mint question
<gmcastil> I was trying to get help for Ubuntu, even though i'm not using it
<gmcastil> not that anyone cared - too busy trolling people for asking questions about Ubuntu
<Ben64> gmcastil: then you shouldn't be asking your questions here either
<gmcastil> Ben64: where would you suggest i ask people about ubuntu's update-alternatives then?
<Ben64> if you're not using ubuntu why ask here
<syroth> sorry folks, get as butt hurt as you want but asking ubuntu questions in ubuntu channel is legit. I'm running a windows 7 box to use IRC right now, does that mean I dont belong here?
<syroth> the guy clearly wanted to know what ubuntu's output for that was, he stated such
<Ben64> syroth: you didn't ask a windows7 question
<gmcastil> neither did i ask a Fedora question nor did Byan ask a Mint question
<Ben64> he did though
<syroth> true, but he was specifically asking for a line form an ubuntu OS he stated he was using mint
<gmcastil> and as far as I can tell, you arent really able to answer questions anyway, so i'm not sure why i'm listening to you
<Byan> oh well I give up
<Byan> hah figured it out
<willsketchupwork> when was the last time someone with a virus asked for help?
<syroth> no clue bud, not so common on the *nix side of computing
<avoider> Anyone around?
<avoider> Having troubles being able to boot anthing from usb after install ubuntu
<Ben64> you mean windows
<avoider> yeah
<avoider> well anything tbh
<avoider> I mainly want windows but i cant boot anything
<Ben64> well you still need to get support for booting windows in ##windows
<avoider> Lets talk about ubuntu okay?
<avoider> It wont even allow me to boot that as i tried.
<Ben64> then you're doing it wrong
<avoider> So your telling me the DD command is wrong?
<Ben64> i don't know what you did, but if it isn't working, you did something incorrectly
<avoider> The dd command is very simple and stright foward
<tekeli-li> avoider, The dd command is not part of the Ubuntu installer.
<avoider> It writes the image to usb tho
<Ben64> avoider: what exactly did you do
<avoider> I used several diff tools
<Ben64> what did you do to boot ubuntu
<avoider> no matter what i do it will always give me  Invaild boot device or Invaild boot partation
<Ben64> please note - getting ubuntu usb to boot won't help you with windows
<Ben64> so if you're just here wasting time, stop now
<tekeli-li> Did you overwrite your boot device?
<avoider> Ben64, please show some respect!
<Ben64> i am
<tekeli-li> avoider, Did you overwrite your boot device using the dd command?
<avoider> Now, what my plans wwhere to try to re install ubuntu to live version and erase all the partations
<avoider> but i cant even do that.
<Ben64> avoider: what would that accomplish
<avoider> to get rid of grub?
<Ben64> avoider: and what would that accomplish
<avoider> and w.e else it did to my hdd
 * tekeli-li out
<Sellerie> hi what's up?
<may68> Not much
<may68> I'm waiting for lunch
<Sellerie> well.. can any1 help me with thunderbird config?
<avoider> That is whats effecting me installing or booting anything
<bazhang> may68, stop with the chit chat here
<cfhowlett> !ask | Sellerie
<ubottu> Sellerie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben64> avoider: it isn't
<avoider> before i put linux on here
<avoider> i never had a issue
<avoider> booting anything
<avoider> so it is!
<Ben64> avoider: as you were told many many many many many times already, booting a usb has nothing to do with anything on your hard drive
<avoider> Then why cant i boot any os?
<Ben64> because you're doing something incorrectly
<avoider> So the tools in "software" and the "dd" command are trash then? you saying
<avoider> ?
<Sellerie> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> again, i don't know what you did
<Sellerie> hahah
<morf> crazy person detected
<avoider> multiwriter and unetbottin trash apps?
<avoider> There is not much wrong to do when writing a bootable image to a usb mate.
<Ben64> i'm just telling you the facts, grub and anything else on a hard drive will have zero effect on booting a usb
<avoider> Stop acting like its a big thing
<avoider> lol
<avoider> So tell me what app should i use?
<cfhowlett> suggest you dial back the attitude there, amigo
<avoider> lol
<Sellerie> okay.. i'm having a problem with tb... i can't find a way to set up a correctly working "reply with template" filter.. can any1 help me?
<Ben64> when the computer boots, it boots from a device, either usb, cd, dvd, network, hard drive, etc
<Ben64> one does not affect the other in any way
<cfhowlett> Sellerie, create the template and save it to templates.
<avoider> Ben64: here me out for a second.
<Sellerie> wait, how do you write with those green colors? sorry for being such a newb
<avoider> Ben64: before i put linuc on here i can reinstall several diffrent os no issue never got a problem in my life
<Ben64> no, you're so sure you know the problem, and you don't. it's blinding you to the actual problem
<avoider> Until i put ubuntu on here.
<avoider> None of you guys could solve it for two days now?
<cfhowlett> Sellerie, depends entirely on your chat client settings.  if you are in hexchat, it's a simple setting
<Sellerie> ya it's hexchat
<avoider> Only smart person who made logic was eric^^
<Ben64> !xy | avoider
<ubottu> avoider: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<cfhowlett> Sellerie, wait 1
<avoider> My problem is how to get rid of this trash ubuntu?
<avoider> lol
<avoider> That is X
<Ben64> avoider: yes, ask in ##windows
<avoider> I had Fed boxes and Debian boxes never had this issue.
<cfhowlett> Sellerie, hexchat > settings > interface > appearance > text box > colored nick names
<avoider> Only with this crap
<Sellerie> done
<avoider> I have a machine with Fedora right next to me that if i turn if off and put my usb with windows on it... it will go boot the usb
<cfhowlett> Sellerie, and now you should see colored nicks
<avoider> Ubuntu is not allowing me to do this.
<Ben64> avoider: then you're not booting it properly in your computer, still not ubuntu
<avoider> ?
<avoider> You press f12 and choose usb ?
<Sellerie> yeah now i see colored nicks, but i'm not writing green like you lol
<avoider> What is the trick im missing?
<avoider> I never messed with my bios
<avoider> so what changed ?
<Ben64> avoider: not an ubuntu issue
<avoider> none of you can explain it
<avoider> lol
<cfhowlett> Sellerie, that would be your settings > interface > colors
<cfhowlett> if color stripping = on = no colors
<avoider> Ben64, unless you have a soultion to the problem
<Ben64> yes, ASK IN THE RIGHT CHANNEL
<Ben64> jesus christ
<avoider> I dont think you know, since you say the same thing.
<Sellerie> hmm
<avoider> Stop talking about "ubuntu" and how its not the issue.
<avoider> Why dont we start talking about what the issue is?
<Ben64> ok in the right channel though
<avoider> Since you so certin its not ubuntu or grub
<avoider> Grub screws everything up
<avoider> and takes over shit
<Ben64> wrong
<avoider> thats why they dont sell ubuntu pre loaded in major stores because the support is garbo and people just say "oh its not our problem"
<Ben64> this is amazing, you're so dense you should have collapsed into a black hole a long time ago
<avoider> Why calling names to me?
<Ben64> ask in the right channel and maybe you can get help
 * cfhowlett was more grateful for the hexchat /ignore function ...
<Sellerie> well whatever man... couldn't do it... coming back to the main issue, i already have some templates, and the "reply with template" option is visible, but it doesn't work
<avoider> Why dont you join efnet so i can make ur host collapse into a black hole?
<avoider> with ur sweet mouth
<cfhowlett> Sellerie, let me replicate ... wait 1
<Ben64> lol
<cfhowlett> Sellerie, did you save your template to /Templates?
<Sellerie> yes
<Sellerie> at least i can see the templates in the "templates" folder
<Sellerie> i don't know if they are in some folder in my hard drive though
<cfhowlett> Sellerie, wait.  /Templates is a thunderbird folder NOT the ubuntu /Templates
<cfhowlett> best you ask #mozilla
<cfhowlett> #thunderbird Sellerie
<Sellerie> ok ty very much
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Sean_McG> THUD!
<puffinz> :D
<puffinz> Not much going on it here tonight is there?\
<puffinz> s/in
<bazhang> it's the ubuntu support channel puffinz
<bazhang> chit chat in the offtopic channel
<puffinz> thats right.
<puffinz> meh
<puffinz> im gonna listen to rihanna and touch myself in the shower. caio
<hellimod> using ubuntu on windows 10
<hellimod> lol
<hellimod> full shell no vm
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | hellimod
<ubottu> hellimod: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<hellimod> thanks but I am not looking for support I am just expressing myself
<hellimod> I am using hexchat right now on ubuntu windows
<cfhowlett> please express yourself in #ubuntu-offtopic.  this is the ubuntu support channel for ... suppot.
<cfhowlett> support
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic please hellimod
<hellimod> so strict, hmmm whats the freenode policies lately?
<cfhowlett> !ot | hellimod
<ubottu> hellimod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> hellimod, thats neither here nor there , please take the chit chat elsewhere, thanks
<hggdh> hellimod: the freenode policis are for the generic freenode channels. #ubuntu has its own policies
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Biscuit-> can anyone tell me how to upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04?
<Biscuit-> via the terminal
<SwedeMike> Biscuit-: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | Biscuit-
<ubottu> Biscuit-: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Bashing-om> Biscuit-: When fully updadted on 14.04, no proprietary drivers, PPAs reverted; then terminal commad ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' .
<juanonymous> question: how do i get rid of this exploit? https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/37292/
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: update your system to latest
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: if you doubt your system got compromised, do a clean install
<morf> if you got hacked the best approach is imho simply backup data only and reinstall
<Biscuit-> Thank you so much SwedeMike lotuspsychje and Bashing-om
<juanonymous> no
<juanonymous> i tested that out on the system and it is vulnerable
<Bashing-om> Biscuit-: ;) help is what we do .
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: tell us uname -a on your system plz?
<juanonymous> Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: and lsb_release -a?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.105.113 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: you need to update system to latest mate
<juanonymous> yep i should
<juanonymous> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: what happens on sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<juanonymous> starting it now
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: server or desktop?
<juanonymous> server
<juanonymous> wait brb i am ironing my pants
<juanonymous> or what the term for that
<juanonymous> yep update and upgrade done
<juanonymous> and successful
<sleepster> is there a way to download an older version of a package? I am interested in running chromium version 53
<sleepster> chromium 54 seems to be the latest
<juanonymous> after update and upgdare what next btw?
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: check uname -a again
<juanonymous> this exploit does not work on desktop version tho, only servers
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: and reboot once in a while
<juanonymous> tried it on desktop but it failed
<juanonymous> ok
<lotuspsychje> !latest | sleepster
<ubottu> sleepster: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> sleepster: not wise to keep running older packages, use your systems updates mate
<juanonymous> Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: something in your system might hold back kernels or something
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: did you try autoremove older kernels & reboot?
<juanonymous> not yet
<juanonymous> checking on some articles about this too
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: you got arm device? or custom kernel build or something? ppa's added?
<juanonymous> negative lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: didnt reboot for a very long time?
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a package that would, when run on a vps, allow people to connect to a single port on the vps that is forwarded, tunneled, proxied, etc. to another server, in effect hiding the server's ip?
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: perhaps the ##networking guys know that one
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, thanks. I was thinking about like apache does for reverse proxy, but for a game. I'll check there.
<juanonymous> lotuspsychje, i just installed this one 5 days ago
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: from official ubuntu downloads?
<juanonymous> yes
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: can you tell us wich image of server you chosen exactly?
<juanonymous> ok, wait
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: makes no sense you downloaded and installed ubuntu server latest iso from 5 days ago and thats already been exploited
<juanonymous> no i check that exploit myself
<juanonymous> check if its vulnerable
<juanonymous> and it is
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: wich version fo 14.04 server did you choose?
<Ben64> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will fix that right up
<ablest> hi
<reisio> ohai
<ablest> im trying install steamos on 16.04 doesnt start
<reisio> what doesn't start
<ablest> steam
<reisio> ablest: what's it say if you try to run it from a terminal?
<ablest> nothin
<reisio> sure it does
<ablest> i delete after it didnt launch
<reisio> well, it's definitely not going to run if you don't have it
<Bashing-om> LOL^^ , but I gotta go . see yall !
<xissburg> hmm.. tcptrack is showing a lot of IPs connecting to my VPS repeatedly. That's causing apache2 to use 100% CPU. Is this a DDoS attack?
<ablest> working now
<ablest> :)
<unclezipper> I'm trying to run updates on Trusty on an ARM board. apt-get doesn't seem to find the index files on ports.ubuntu.com, though there are Packages.gz and Packages.bz2 in the directory where it's looking. Any suggestions?
<no_gravity> Hello! When /boot/ is full of old kernels, should I get rid of them with "apt-get remove" or with "apt-get purge"?
<satinder> Hi, i am using ubuntu 16.04 and on my system php7 is not working in the browser
<Ben64> no_gravity: you can use "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<no_gravity> Ben64: That will remove all unused kernels?
<Ben64> no_gravity: most of them, it keeps a couple
<no_gravity> Uh oh, "apt-get purge linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic" seems to fiddle with the boot menu... let's see if the machine still boots...
<satinder> Hi, i am using ubuntu 16.04 and on my system php7 is not working in the browser
<no_gravity> satinder: php7 is not intended to run in the browser.
<satinder> which version i suppose to use with ubuntu 16.04
<no_gravity> Ben64: That seems to only remove one kernel
<Ben64> satinder: depends what you're trying to do
<dikiaap> how to add linespace in terminal? Like in urxvt
<no_gravity> satinder: I would use the php version that is in the repos.
<Ben64> no_gravity: i think it leaves two or three plus maybe the currently running one
<Ben64> depends what you have installed i suppose
<no_gravity> Ben64: It talks about "Will not try to make an initrd." ... oh oh.. I hope the machine will survive this...
<no_gravity> exited with an error code...
<no_gravity> Phew, it still boots.
<no_gravity> Ha, the "apt-get purge" fails because it tries to build a new initrd but there is not enough space left on /boot/
<no_gravity> What now?
<Ben64> move a couple of the initrd files somewhere off /boot and try again?
<hhee> guys, is there a difference between 12, 14, 16 ubuntu in case needed system resources?
<Ben64> hhee: "in case needed system resources" ???
<no_gravity> Ben64: Yeah, I have enough space now after some juggling around.
<hhee> Ben64, system requirements, like memory and so on
<no_gravity> hhee: If you are low on resources, you might try Debian with openbox.
<no_gravity> hhee: That's what I use on slim machines.
<hhee> Ben64, i need quick linux system for virtual machine
<hhee> no_gravity, got it
<Ben64> hhee: they're all fairly similar, depends what you want to do though
<no_gravity> hhee: It's nicely suited for VMs because it has almost zero gui. But it might be be *too* slim depending on what you intend to do.
<no_gravity> hhee: I use debian+openbox+chrome if I want a machine to simply use a browsers.
<hhee> Ben64, no_gravity mostly i need browser, file manager, one java app, and some terminal programs
<ra21vi> anyone aware of any variant of ubuntu, or debian or even fedora that works with dell latest system (7559), can suspend, no freeze, has support for Kebylake and two GFX (nvidia+intel-onboard)
<hhee> no_gravity, ok, thx
<ra21vi> no_gravity: ^
<no_gravity> ra21vi: idk
<Ben64> ra21vi: your question would be better suited for ##linux
<ra21vi> Ben64: ok let me try there :) .. thanks
<ra21vi> why there is ## two has for ##linux
<Ben64> unofficial channel
<ra21vi> Ben64: oh.. ok
<puffinz> Canonical should bring back mailing out disks for a bit.
<puffinz> As a one off thing
<Ben64> puffinz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<xangua> puffinz: you can order DVDs and USBs with Ubuntu at Canonical store
<xangua> For a fee
<puffinz> join me in offtopic
<thesha> Unable to initialize SMTP properly. Check config and use --smtp-debug. VALUES: server=smtp.gmail.com encryption=tls hello=fedora.localdomain port=587 at /usr/libexec/git-core/git-send-email line 1383
<thesha> i am getting this error while git send-email
<thesha> anybody know here,why is it happening?
<sewerrat> Hey, if i have 3  text files a1, b1 and c1. I want to add the content of a1 and b1 at the end of text in c1, what would be the most clever way of doing this in the terminal? something like cat a1 b1 | grep (?) >> c1  ?
<Ben64> sewerrat: cat a1 b1 >> c1
<Sappho> Hey! My WiFi keeps disconnecting, can anyone help?
<niston> looking for potential virgins to be sacrified. any volounteers?
<morf> look into mirror
<e8newallm> Hi, I'm on lubuntu, and the network manager has my wired connection is listed as not managed, even though I changed NetworkManager.conf to managed=true and removed everything from the interfaces file. What else can I do?
<unclezipper> I'm trying to run updates on Trusty on an ARM board. apt-get doesn't seem to find the index files on ports.ubuntu.com, though there are Packages.gz and Packages.bz2 in the directory where it's looking. Any suggestions?
<lplatypus> Hi, how do I start pulseaudio as a system-wide daemon in Ubuntu 16.04?  It seems to have changed from 14.04 where I had this working following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX#Pulseaudio
<discovered> Anyone using kde wallet manager?
<OerHeks> discovered, you might want to ask your real question.
<discovered> I am trying to use kdewallet manager to store all password(First time using a password manger though). Does it automatically save the password to the wallet or i need to save automatically. The password is always empty even if i am login to any website
<lplatypus> to answer my own question about running pulseaudio as a system daemon following upgrade to 16.04: I got it working by (1) restoring the upstart config for this daemon that was removed in the upgrade (cd /etc/init && cp pulseaudio.conf.dpkg-bak pulseaudio.conf), and (2) changing boot to use upstart rather than systemd
<lplatypus> this is important for multiseat setup (I use it so my kids can log into the computer at the same time with different screens/keyboards)
<BloqueNegro> hi all together. i'm using ubuntu gnome 16.10 and i am unable to use my JBL extreme bluetooth speaker
<BloqueNegro> i was able to connect to it, however, all i get is static noises
<BloqueNegro> so no sound output
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BloqueNegro> can somebody help me on that?
<tomreyn> BloqueNegro: there are three approaches you can take: (1) try whether it works on ubunt 16.04 lts, and if it does, install that instead. (2) filing a bug report as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and hope this will lead to someone triaging it and adding information or developing a patch which will fix it (can take a while), (3) try debugging and fixing or working around it yourself with the help of https://help.ubuntu.com/commu
<tomreyn> nity/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure - reading up on https://www.alsa-project.org/ and maybe with some help of the folks in #alsa
<tomreyn> (4) use a less complex and less proprietary technique for audio output.
<BloqueNegro> tomreyn, so i should probably go back to 1604?
<OerHeks> make sure you enabled A2DP? http://askubuntu.com/questions/775523/after-updating-to-16-04-bluetooth-audio-a2dp-mode-stopped-working
<tomreyn> unclezipper: post output of apt-get update as well as of this: cat /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} | grep '^deb ' | sort | uniq
<tomreyn> unclezipper: ...and repeat your question when you do, since it's been a while.
<tangwenhao> ?
<SCHAAP137> !
<OerHeks> ¡
<SCHAAP137> ¿
<e8newallm> Hi, I'm on lubuntu, and the network manager has my wired connection is listed as not managed, even though I changed NetworkManager.conf to managed=true and removed everything from the interfaces file. What else can I do?
<bekks> e8newallm: Did you remove literally everything?If so, it wont work :)
<e8newallm> Yeah I think so
<e8newallm> Do I need to delete the interfaces file entirely?
<bekks> e8newallm: No. you need several ebtries in there.
<bekks> *entries
<e8newallm> "auto lo\r\n iface lo inet loopback"
<e8newallm> That's all that's in it
<bekks> So you didnt remove everything ;)
<e8newallm> Ok removed everything, reset network manager, still no :P
<e8newallm> interfaces is a blank file
<bekks> m(
<bekks> You NEED those two lines.
<bekks> If you removed them NM will not work.
<bekks> Thats what I said above, too.
<e8newallm> Ok fair enough
<e8newallm> Is there anything else I would need to change?
<e8newallm> I can find literally nothing on this that doesn't say to change those two things :P
<e8newallm> I've had ethernet working before, but network manager said I was disconnected from the internet when that was the case
<bekks> And what did you change since then, so NM started to behave differently?
<e8newallm> It wasn't working then
<e8newallm> It still said the same thing
<e8newallm> But I was still connected through ethernet, but it said ethernet wasn't managed and that I was disconnected still
<bekks> So did it ever work?
<e8newallm> Well network manager said I was disconnected but I was still able to use websites
<e8newallm> I think I had configured the ethernet through interfaces then though
<e8newallm> To check if ethernet would work at all
<bekks> Did it ever work - yes or no? :P
<e8newallm> It has always said ethernet not managed since I first installed Lubuntu
<e8newallm> But ethernet has worked when manually configured using the interfaces file
<bekks> And why are you concerned about it now?
<e8newallm> Because I only recently installed Lubuntu :P
<e8newallm> It was fine when it was still Windows, but when I put Lubuntu on, I had this problem right away
<bekks> Windows uses totally different mechanism and thus is totally out of interest at this point.
<e8newallm> Well yeah
<saramadrid> hello!
<saramadrid> may i ask something here or do i have to look for someone specific?
<bekks> saramadrid: Depends on wether you have a specific ubuntu support issue or not.
<saramadrid> I have something i can't figure out how to configure properly on ubuntu 16.04 but it is network related...
<bekks> saramadrid: So just ask your question then-
<saramadrid> ok,
<saramadrid> i have 2 network interfaces
<saramadrid> for reasons not worth mentioning here, both interfaces are connected to different networks, but both networks have the same ip range
<saramadrid> 192.168.0.x
<saramadrid> so, i need interface 1 to be the default
<bekks> saramadrid: So configure your default route using interface 1.
<saramadrid> but, no matter what i try with network manager, it insists on having network 2 as default
<bekks> Configure your network manually, not using NM.
<saramadrid> i thought about that, but i wanted to figure out how to do it without doing surgery
<nlynx> guys, hi. how can i find directory in midnight commander? i tried command->find file>unchecked "ignore directory", wrote directory name, but nothing was found
<saramadrid> doing it manually seems like not solving the problem, more like avoiding it
<saramadrid> i could also swap the ethernet cables, but i'd like to know how to solve this... this is my last time trying to move to linux for my desktop and i really want to make things work without modifying my installation too much
<saramadrid> nlynx, does it have to be done with midnight commander?
<stefg> saramadrid: since both networks seem to be 192.168.0.0/24 how should a poor stupid tcp packet know which way to turn... i'd say that everything hinges on the default gateway
<stefg> saramadrid: if you have a chance i'd try to fix this network setup.... you'll run into trouble sooner or later
<saramadrid> stefg, i know, but what i want is to use lan1 for everything, and lan2 just for access one server on that lan
<saramadrid> in fact, its working perfectly now, its just that i cant swap the default interface
<stefg> All fine, but why cant you just use 192.168.1.0/24 for one of the two nets?
<saramadrid> for some reason, there is no way i can see to select lan1 as default
<saramadrid> both networks are independent, but they are a replica that allows redundancy for some servers
<saramadrid> i cant really explain everything, but it's the way it is
<saramadrid> i can't change it
<stefg> i see.. i think network manager isn't designed to handle such a ... err, special... setup. how about only using your desired default interface from network manager and bringing up the other with a little script. Would be a way to force things the way you want them
<bekks> Or configuring them without using NM at all.
<bekks> Both of them.
<bekks> saramadrid: Kill whoever setup that crap. Implement trunking on your switches and uses redundant cabling. Done.
<stefg> bekks: ^^^This!^^^
<stefg> saramadrid: Thinking over it it might be timing related... whoever claims first 192.168.0.0 gets it. It might be the wrong net, that's always faster. An idea might be to look into udev rules. But i doubt you can solve such a faulty sitaution "without" surgery". I even doubt, windows wouldn't complain (no idea...)
<saramadrid> stefg, sorry for being away... actually in windows is pretty easy, it respects the metric of the interfaces
<saramadrid> bekks, i can't actually kill him, actually he's my boyfriend :) and i don't really know why but it is well designed and implemented. anyway that's out of the scope of my question, i just thought that since it was something so trivial in windows, i thought it would as easier on network manager, but it isnt
<bekks> saramadrid: Him being your boyfriend means you can get much closer to him :>
<saramadrid> indeed, but he gives me much worst motives to kill him and i've not done it yet :) sounds silly to do it because of this :P
<stefg> saramadrid: so the least thing you can expect then is that he fixes his own mess and do the (quite manageable) surgery by writing a proper /etc/network/interfaces for you ;-)
<saramadrid> xD actually someone pointed me to the fix right now... it seems the gui of network manager can't set metrics at the moment, but the nmcli utility can
<saramadrid> i'm going to try it now... see if it works
<ioria> saramadrid, there is also a package dedicated, iirc
<ioria> !info ifmetric
<ubottu> ifmetric (source: ifmetric): Set routing metrics for a network interface. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-3 (yakkety), package size 10 kB, installed size 64 kB
<saramadrid> ioria, but nmcli should be the tool to use isnt it?
<ioria> saramadrid, guess so
<saramadrid> thanks anyway!! good to know my options
<el_bamba> good luck... and metrics
<ioria> saramadrid   http://blog.felipe.lessa.nom.br/?p=129
<saramadrid> thanks ioria !!
<ioria> saramadrid   no prob
<PCdude> hi all :)
<saramadrid> i guess i need to reset... brb
<saramadrid> eureka! it works :)
<saramadrid> nmcli actually worked without a problem... the gui seems to do something funny because using the cli i was able to remove everything and then add the interfaces in the right order.
<saramadrid> thanks to everyone helping me
<MonkeyDust> saramadrid  my pleasure
<SAKUJ0> sorry i am new to ubuntu and used to more minimal distros. what would be the minimal way of installing a gnome shell?
<MonkeyDust> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> SAKUJ0, with --no-install-recommends perhaps? why more minimal?
<OerHeks> you might save 1 gb diskspace
<SAKUJ0> because i dont need firefox or a cd burning utiliy etc
<MonkeyDust> SAKUJ0  then the !mini installation is what you want, i guess
<SAKUJ0> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SAKUJ0> i already have a minimal system right now
<SAKUJ0> I am trying to find out in what ways I can add a minimal gnome shell environment
<OerHeks> sudo apt install gnome-desktop --no-install-recommends
<OerHeks> might give you firefox anyway ..
<SAKUJ0> i don't think it would
<SAKUJ0> (as it is under "Recommends: ")
<SAKUJ0> it still depends on packages such as 'brasero' etc. though
<OerHeks> There is only one way to find out.
<SAKUJ0> so i am wondering what packages out of ubuntu-gnome-desktop I would need. One of those is 'gnome-shell'
<darkdreamingdan> Hey guys, i just booted ubuntu from live usb and it seems great.  I was just wondering what happens to my windows boot manager before i do a full install?
<darkdreamingdan> i'm going to install on a seperate disk to windows
<OerHeks> darkdreamingdan,  if you install grub2 bootloader, it will chainload the windows stuff, if you choose windows
<OerHeks> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<darkdreamingdan> thanks - without trying to sound like a fool, what does that actually mean? That it takes over windows' default bootloader?
<OerHeks> no, grub will load first.
<darkdreamingdan> And if i stop using ubuntu and remove the partition, what's left of my bootloader compared to before?
<OerHeks> If you remove ubuntu, use your windows iso to repair the mbr.
<OerHeks> nothing much will be changed, just the pointer to the bootloader.
<codepoetn> hello ubuntu, I've a problem with rhythmbox, even when i close the rhythmbox music player window it keeps on playiing the music in background. how to stop it? i want the music to stop when i close the rhythmbox window (just like when we close vlc media player video playing stops.), like that!
<MonkeyDust> codepoetn  in the preferences, look foor 'minimize to tray when closing', or similar
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17134/rhythmbox-still-plays-songs-after-exit
<codepoetn> in the preferences i get four options : general, playback music and podcast, but the opton is not available there for minimizing totray while closing. I'm on ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> I see no option either
<SAKUJ0> OerHeks, `apt install gnome-shell` seems to be exactly what i want. hopefully it's not missing packages to start a minimal gnome-shell
<SAKUJ0> (i happen to want all of its recommended but none of its suggested packages)
<goatse`cx> run the following command to unlock a free video game built into Gentoo (exact game may vary by release number)
<goatse`cx> sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<OerHeks> goatse`cx, please not here, move it to ##linux again, thanks.
<goatse`cx> also, you get some pretty cool stuff by running   sudo cp /dev/random /dev/sda
<OerHeks> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<goatse`cx> !danger
<goatse`cx> !danger
<codepoetn> for rhythmbox ctrl+w works :D
<goatse`cx> !ops ME
<goatse`cx> !ops | me
<ubottu> me: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<forx> :(){ :|:& };:
<tonyt> is it me or is anyone else getting mass msg spam?
<SAKUJ0> OerHeks, can confirm `apt install gnome-shell` and then rebooting boots into a working gnome environment without anything in it
<SAKUJ0> thanks for the --no-install-recommends hints etc!
<OerHeks> tonyt, anbody get that spam, use ' /umode +R  ' to accept pm from registered users only
<OerHeks> sakujo have fun!
<SqrtOfPi> Hi!
<SqrtOfPi> In my 14.04, I'd like to install a package from 14.10
<SqrtOfPi> I tried: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu utopic main restricted universe"
<SqrtOfPi> but this URL gives 404, it's probably archived
<SqrtOfPi> how can I change the URL ?
<OerHeks> SqrtOfPi, don't mix versions, besides 14.10 repos are gone, as 14.10 is EOL
<SqrtOfPi> DerHeks: I need pywxgtk-3.0 unavailable on 14.04
<SqrtOfPi> I plan a full reinstall in 16.04 in a few days
<SqrtOfPi> but for now, how to do it?
<Sean_McG> look for the package in another newer repo?
<SqrtOfPi> Sean_McG: how?
<Sean_McG> packages.ubuntu.com
<SqrtOfPi> it's python-wxgtk3.0
<SqrtOfPi> Sean_McG: what would be the full syntax?
<SqrtOfPi> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu utopic main restricted universe" ?
<Sean_McG> 16.04 and 16.10 have it, according to my search
<MonkeyDust> SqrtOfPi  14.10 utopic is dead
<OerHeks> SqrtOfPi, again: don't mix versions
<OerHeks> and repos are dead anyway
<SqrtOfPi> I tried to replace utopic by "xenial" : it works, but then it wants to update nearly everything, i.e. 300 MB + of download...
<OerHeks> oh boy ..
<Sean_McG> or if it is super important, you could snag the .dsc and make your own .deb of it
<Sean_McG> I ended up doing that with libva and a few others on my 14.04 box
<SqrtOfPi> OerHeks: once again, I just need to test this today... Of course, mixing is not a good practice and I'll reinstall a clean 16.04 in a few days during week end
<odfhw5bv9s> Hi all. After I have installed cpufreq I expirience freezes.
<Sean_McG> that sounds like a hardware issue
<odfhw5bv9s> very large ones - more than 5 seconds
<odfhw5bv9s> When  I used windows there was no such an issue
<Sean_McG> windows doesn't have cpufreq
<odfhw5bv9s> Yes, they have its analogue
<OerHeks> cpufreq is nice to underclock, but not really usefull
<odfhw5bv9s> It's true. The windows implementation allowed lots of frequencies, cpufreq allows only one
<odfhw5bv9s> *two
<odfhw5bv9s> Available frequency steps: 2.40 GHz, 1.60 GHz
<odfhw5bv9s> When I used windows I often saw the frequencies inside the interval
<MonkeyDust> i use it too, on my old laptop, having the same issues, but my old laptop would heat up and shutdown without it
<odfhw5bv9s> So does my PC, without cpufreq I see my core2duo heated to 90 C
<OerHeks> sounds normal to me, 105 'C is normal too http://ark.intel.com/products/39311/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T6500-2M-Cache-2_10-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<willsketchupwork> i scanned using clamav and it found one infected file. how do i determine the location of the file so i can rm -r it?
<odfhw5bv9s> On Windows its usual temp was about 40-50
<OerHeks> odfhw5bv9s, hard to believe, as the specs give such high max temp.
<OerHeks> perfect CPU for in the winter
<odfhw5bv9s> Max temp. At 100% load
<solars> can anyone tell me how the --exclude pattern in 'du' is working? du --exclude="torr/" -sch **/*.3gp or '*/torr/* doesn't work
<odfhw5bv9s> OerHeks: I have a desktop, not a laptop
<willsketchupwork> clamav did not pop up with a window after the scan was finished. the terminal just tells me there is one virus but no location.
<OerHeks> You can use clamscan with the option --remove to automatically remove all infected file in the scanned folder. WARNING: Files are gone.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV#Remove_Infected_Files
<willsketchupwork> this is the command i used: clamscan --remove=yes -i -r ~/    so i guess the virus should be gone. Right?
<willsketchupwork> even so i would still like to find out where it was located.
<OerHeks> grep -i 'found' /var/log/clamav_scan.log
<willsketchupwork> yeah it says the virus at the top of the terminal. i am so dumb.
<OerHeks> * should give a clue
<willsketchupwork> it says it is a Win.trojan.HotKeyHook. could that be the source of the problems i am having?
<OerHeks> maybe, if you have wine installed?
<willsketchupwork> the internal keyboard and mouse have stopped working on my laptop. using the onscreen kbd atm. at one point the mouse buttons were reversed so the scroll wheel would bring up previous webpages instead of scroll up and down. If this really is the virus causing these strange behaviors; A reboot should return everything back to normal.
<jiffe> so what happened to xfs_check in 16.04 ?
<ioria> !info xfsprogs xenial
<ubottu> xfsprogs (source: xfsprogs): Utilities for managing the XFS filesystem. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0+nmu1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 633 kB, installed size 3808 kB
<willsketchupwork> it says there was three errors in the scan. hopefully the virus was not lurking in those spots. perhaps the best course of action would be to delete wine. what do you guys think?
<solars> --exclude doesn't seem to work for the du command in my ubuntu version
<jiffe> I have xfsprogs installed, its not in there
<Amm0n> willsketchupwork, that's the solution i'd recommend, once an OS has been infected it's not trustworthy anymore. Unless you know 100% what this malware has done with the system.
<ioria> jiffe, maybe     xfs_ncheck  http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/xfsprogs/filelist
<ioria> jiffe,  man xfs_ncheck
<jiffe> xfs_ncheck:'generate pathnames from i-numbers for XFS' vs xfs_check:'check XFS filesystem consistency'
<Amm0n> solars, it's working fine here
<ioria> jiffe,  oh
<Amm0n> solars, but maybe you want something more comfortable than du. Have a look at ncdu.
<solars> Amm0n: if I use it like this: du --exclude='torr.*' -sch **/*.(3gp|swf|MTS|avi|AVI|asf|mp4|MP4|mov|MOV|mpg|MPG) the torr dir is still included
<ioria> jiffe,  man xfs_repair ?
<solars> Amm0n: ncdu does something different
<Amm0n> solars, if i "du --exlude=.gconf" it skips .gconf
<solars> weird
<willsketchupwork> alright thanks i will reboot see if that changes anything and commence with the deletion of the wine directory. it would be nice if i coud use a VM but virtualization is not enabled in BIOS. it certainly would be better to delete an infected vm rather than having the whole system infected. the safest route would be to reinstall the os but i set a bios password and forgot it. i may be able to work around that though by taki
<ioria> willsketchupwork, reset the bios ?
<willsketchupwork> i may be able to reset the motherboard. i suppose i will never be able to trust this current installation of ubuntu with my email and credit card information again.
<willsketchupwork> ioria yes that is the plan.
<ioria> willsketchupwork, good luck
<MonkeyDust> willsketchupwork  it was a wine issue, not an ubuntu issue
<willsketchupwork> i would say having my entire ubuntu 16.04 system infected is an OS issue. don't you think?
<pumbler> I have an ubuntu server and was wondering how could I open a port for a websocket server I'm running with PHP?
<MonkeyDust> willsketchupwork  ubuntu infected? that's a first timer
<EightBitLink> I've got a 15.04 install that I want to get up to 16.04
<EightBitLink> IS such a thing even possible?
<zykotick9> EightBitLink: 15.05 -> 15.10 -> 16.04    lots of upgrading
<EightBitLink> Oh that's fine
<EightBitLink> I just don't know how to get it to upgrade to 15.10
<EightBitLink> It wants to go automatically to 16.04, then fails because it can't
<blackflow> EightBitLink: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/
<NoImNotNineVolt> trying to do a uefi install of ubuntu into a qemu vm (using ovmf virtual firmware) but i think it's doing a bios install. can i force efi?
<NoImNotNineVolt> ubuntu install media goes to a grub2 menu, which suggests bios, not efi?
<iresf> hi   everyone
<iresf> anyone has   experience    with   android studio on ubuntu 14.04   ?
<pumbler> Hi iresf
<iresf> pumbler : hi thanks
<SqrtOfPi> If I want to ship easily an app for Ubuntu, what's the easiest solution for end user (who never users command line)?
<iresf> why android studio take high cpu  when it builds  project ?
<EightBitLink> Hmm
<EightBitLink> the upgrade failed
<tomreyn> EightBitLink: so you can try to fix it, or install 16.04 instead
<EightBitLink> Yeah, prolly just gonna install the new one
<EightBitLink> I just have a lot of osftware I'll have to hunt down again
<cek> anyone knows how to tell refind to launch another EFI exec ? I only see options to launch kernel
<Sellerie> hello, thunderbird issue here! last time i asked how to make "reply with template" work, now i made it! but i'm facing a different issue now, i want to delete the replied message's subject (Auto: subject, was:(subject)), has any1 made it?
<Sellerie> nobody in #thunderbird channel so please don't tell me to go there
<station> where is a good tut for UServer 16.04 to et up as rooter
<maddawg2> is there a good tool that monitors IPs that connect to my server and allows me to simply click on them and block them?
<tgm4883> maddawg2: not one that I know of. Once might suggest that being able to click on them to block them and being a good server tool are mutually exclusive
<ViciousLooRoll> Can anyone recommend a cheap netbook / tablet for putting Ubuntu on?
<maddawg2> tgm4883, what?
<maddawg2> the term "server" is very loose....  nothing is exclusive for it
<maddawg2> and therer are plenty of servers that run graphical interfaces for similar tasks...  usually via web interfaces (which would be eprfectly fine for me)
<ioria> maddawg2, have you seen this ppa ?    https://launchpad.net/~jre-phoenix/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<maddawg2> ioria i had not... thanks.. i'll look into that
<maddawg2> i found some great monitoring tools like ntop and stuff but in ntop there's no nice pretty way to block IPs... i'd have to manually go and edit iptables
<maddawg2> it'd be nice if they scripted that
<maddawg2> but i know ntop is really for monitoring
<maddawg2> it'd just be cool to have a tool that did a little bit of both lol
<ioria> maddawg2,  basically you want to watch at netstat and set an iptable rule of deny in real time ...
<maddawg2> yes
<maddawg2> precisely
<maddawg2> that'd be cool
<maddawg2> and it'd be cool to have some other basic tools included... like a whois, traceroute, and a geoIP
<irin> what is the best size for swap  for 8 GB RAM   ?
<maddawg2> after awhile you dont need a swap lol
<maddawg2> it really depends what you plan on doing
<ioria> maddawg2,  that ppa (alias peerGuardian) seem to te able to to that
<ioria> *do
<maddawg2> irin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/585953/do-i-even-need-a-swap-partition
<irin> thank u
<irin> is it true that  ubuntu 16.04  IO is very faster than ubuntu 14.04  because of their kernel  ?
<maddawg2> well that largely depends on your hardware but it is true the code is more optimized than previous versions
<maddawg2> to take advantage of your hardware better...  but again IO is really dependent on your hardware
<beaver> hello, for what reason is the latest stable version of Chromium not available?
<beaver> -is
<willsketchupwork> i uninstalled wine by removing the /.wine directory. i removed playonlinux. i removed the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory. finally i rescanned with clamav of all directories on the system. though this might not have been complete as the scan results showed that 64 gigs were scanned and the hd total is 72 gigs. where could this contagion be lurking? and how might i have been hacked?
<pauljw> ViciousLooRoll, cheap is relative, but I have an old (2011) Acer AspireOne D257 that I upgraded to it's 2GB max RAM and with it's Atom Core Duo intel chip runs Xubuntu 16.04LTS quite well.  Several of these machines are available on ebay at reasonable prices.
<willsketchupwork> my computer started behaving strangely after i started irc. maybe this is the reason. i am browsing irc directly in the browser. is that safe.
<ViciousLooRoll> pauljw: thanks
<pauljw> ViciousLooRoll, no problem.
<syroth> willsketchupwork: I recall seeing you around here yesterday. Sorry to hear your still having troubles. Mind giving me the 2-3 sentence version of how this all started and the symptoms you're seeing?
<beaver> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<ViciousLooRoll> im thinking maybe a "LENOVO THINKPAD X61" pauljw
<ioria> !info chromium-browser | beaver
<ubottu> beaver: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu1.1307 (yakkety), package size 59713 kB, installed size 231165 kB
<beaver> version 53 :/
<morf> i liked lenovo, but currently with the chinese laws, i'm thinking not buying anything chinese anymore
<OerHeks> beaver, if you cannot wait for 54, use https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage
<beaver> for what reason is the latest stable version of Chromium not available?
<beaver> ok OerHeks
<pauljw> no experience with lenovo, ViciousLooRoll.  i've had excellent luck with Dell.
<ViciousLooRoll> morf ?
<OerHeks> beaver, join the chromium team, they might need help to build
<beaver> Yes, but i want to know why the latest version is not in ubuntu repositories
<ra21vi> can this be issue while booting which can lead to freeze later - tpm_crb MSFT0101:00: can't request region for resource [mem 0xfed40080-0xfed40fff]
<OerHeks> beaver, volunteers haven't got time to build it so fast
<willsketchupwork> my laptop mysteriously shut down immediately after that the internal kbd and mouse stopped working. the kbd does work during the boot up process. i know because i can turn on the backlight. i forgot and bios passwd so simply reinstally won't work.
<syroth> gotcha
<syroth> to be perfectly honest the first suspect is a HW failure. Have you ran any HW diag tools as of yet?
<OerHeks> beaver, tons of bugs with 53 .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec certs" [Critical,Fix released]
<syroth> MObo's can fail in weird ways... its not always *totally* broken, it can behave as you describe. I've worked support professionally for over a decade i've seen similar symptoms before
<irin> may fglrx cause that my laptop work very slow ?
<beaver> thank you very much OerHeks
<willsketchupwork> has anyone tried resetting a motherboard to remove the bios key?
<Ben64> willsketchupwork: ##hardware for that
<syroth> willsketchupwork: Does your kb work at ALL once booted? and have you tried an external USB keyboard?
<syroth> Willsketchupwork: also removing the CMOS battery is your only change. Most manufacturers have caught up enough with the times that the password will remain after removing the CMOS battery and letting the mobo discharge... this trick works most on older models
<syroth> correction - only chance*
<beaver> OerHeks: It is because of this problem that the latest stable release is not in the repositories?
<OerHeks> beaver, no clue, all i know is there are issues that need to be fixed, and chromium need more supporters to build it.
<beaver> ok
<willsketchupwork> this is practcally new. it is a lenovo 700 bought in January. it is still somewhat functional as it has a touchscreen and the onscreen kbd works. my external mouse works so an external kbd should too.
<OerHeks> willsketchupwork, if it is a recent laptop with uefi bios, i doubt you can remove password with a trick/remove battery, join ##hardware to find out
<saramadrid> this may not be specifically software related, but do you happen to know if there exists in europe something similar to System76 notebooks/desktops?
<syroth> Willsketchupwork: okay. kdb and mouse drivers are contained inside of something called xorg which runs the GUI essentially. We could try reinstalling that but that would require an external USB keyboard to be functional as you wont retain the on-screen during that process. I also concur with OerHeks.. your system is too new for the battery trick. ( most likely )
<syroth> willsketchupwork: also, since its <1 year old you can call support and they can walk you throught the HW diagnostics. Its possible you have an internal failure. I'm not savvy enough to know if the external keyboard drivers are the same ones used for the internal( mounted ) keyboard on the laptop.
<OerHeks> .. maybe just a simple FN key + internal/external keyboard/mouse, seen that before
<syroth> lmao... damn good point actually
<syroth> I've seen many people 'palm' the trackpad disable button on some models... I've done it myself
<sploiteer> Running a very nice setup with ubuntu 14.04.5, anybody with catalyst on that can help me? (have tried many google solutions but always break somehow my system)
<sploiteer> Radeon HD 6570
<ioria> sploiteer, what kernel in use ? uname -r
<sploiteer> 4.4.0-53-generic
<sploiteer> ioria, 4.4.0-53-generic
<ioria> sploiteer, ok... the official is this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<sploiteer> ioria will give a try, thank you very much
<ioria> sploiteer, ok
<MrM0neyBags> hello can anyone assist me with where i went wrong setting up apache so that i can serve webpages locally ?
<MrM0neyBags> also would be nice to find a different "theme" for xchat
<cfoch> Hi. How do I use the X Window System by defeault?
<cfoch> deafult*
<jinxi1> is it possible to access my desktop  over the internet?
<th0r> jinxi1: yes....vnc, NX, rdp. I think it is called vino in ubuntu
<Gr33ntea> Hello guys, my machine is telling me that mysqld is running, but that its not enabled. how can i enable it?
<dwago> maybe "systemctl enable mysqld"
<stoned> how do I connect a laptop and desktop together w/o a router
<stoned> just one ethernet cable
<stoned> any idea?
<stoned> what kind of networking is that?
<dwago> stoned: I have done long time ago with crossover cable. You don't need crossover cable anymore. newer eth cards do the crossover automatically
<dwago> stoned: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22835/how-to-network-two-ubuntu-computers-using-ethernet-without-a-router
<stoned> https://paste2.org/49n645Vh
<stoned> dwago my issue is diff
<Cu5tosLimen> hi
<Cu5tosLimen> what is the ubuntu equivelent of kickstart ?
<PickledEggs> stoned: this what you're looking for? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jsubl2> less than 10 cpu on my local network.  So, i was going to do /etc/hosts by hand and kill avahi.  I need to get rid of the local network message.  any better ideas
<reisio> yeah, nobody has ever had a use for avahi ever :p
<jsubl2> if avahi works out of the box with out complaining i can ignore it.  otherwise its history
<ghostx562> general question, boot time on my laptop from power button to login screen is around 35 secs, is that normal?
<jsubl2> ghostx562: sound reasonable and near what mine is.
<jsubl2> tho i have not timed it
<ghostx562> ok
<reisio> it works out of the box, it just doesn't do anything useful while working :p
<ghostx562> just wondering, its a fresh install 16.04, i did change boot mode from UEFI to legacy. I wiped windows with it soon as it came out the box.
<ghostx562> should i have left it on UEFI?
<reisio> ghostx562: if you don't like boot time, stop rebooting
<jsubl2> ghostx562: that is what i did
<saramadrid> (re-asking) this may not be specifically software related, but do you happen to know if there exists in europe something similar to System76 notebooks/desktops?
<reisio> I doubt non-"legacy" mode will boot any faster
<jsubl2> saramadrid: check out https://system76.com/shipping
<dwago>  /quit
<ghostx562> ok
<jsubl2> yeah when i am done i close the lid
<ghostx562> That secure boot and intel rapid thing should those be off as well
<jsubl2> rarely reboot
<reisio> using a SSD over a spinner is going to do more than anything else, short of not rebooting (which you don't have to do)
<saramadrid> jsubl2, i know they ship here, but shipping costs + import taxes makes it pretty expensive, also, i'd like to have support available on my same time zone (if possible)
<saramadrid> thanks anyway jsubl2 :)
<jsubl2> ok, saramadrid sorry i couldn't help
<ghostx562> reisio, sweet thanks for the info, might have to look and invest in one :)
<reisio> ghostx562: they're really affordable at capacities required for an OS (32GB or so)
<jsubl2> yeah i wish i would have got ssd with my last lappie
<jsubl2> but... dont want to spend the cash now
<reisio> ghostx562: and fairly affordable at capacities you don't really need (>=256GB)
<ghostx562> true
<ghostx562> i bought the laptop for a real good price, 250 intel i7, 12gb ram, 1tb hdd. 15.6 screen figured why not
<jsubl2> sweet ghostx562
<ghostx562> just got to reading all the stuff about UEFI and all that and just got to wondering if that affected boot time
<odfhw5bv9s> Hi all. I experience freezes. I have managed to reduce cpu consumption to ~2% but I still expirience freezes
<odfhw5bv9s> I have also disabled power scaling (sudo cpufreq-set -g performance) but it doesn't help
<jsubl2> odfhw5bv9s: look /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues.. may have to check Xorg.0.log.old also.  if errs post to paste bin
<odfhw5bv9s> will try
<odfhw5bv9s> thank you
<odfhw5bv9s> jsubl2: there is no (cat  /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i error )
<jsubl2> does X come up at all odfhw5bv9s
<odfhw5bv9s> ???
<jsubl2> try dmesg from console
<odfhw5bv9s> There is no errors in dmesg
<odfhw5bv9s> (I used dmesg --level=err)
<jsubl2> odfhw5bv9s: no idea
<jsubl2> if it freezes you would hope for a clue somewhere
<odfhw5bv9s> thank you anyway
<NoImNotNineVolt> trying to install ubuntu into a uefi vm but it seems to prefer a bios install
<NoImNotNineVolt> any advice?
<jsubl2> NoImNotNineVolt: you keeping windows
<Bashing-om> odfhw5bv9s: SSD ? older hardware ? // I had freezes with a new SSD install . I discinnected my spinners,repinned bios to defaults, reset bios settings . and presently look'n good .
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm not running windows.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's an arch linux host.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm trying to install ubuntu into a uefi vm.
<NoImNotNineVolt> (i'm using the ovmf virtual uefi firmware)
<NoImNotNineVolt> when i boot to the ubuntu installer, i'm given a grub menu.
<NoImNotNineVolt> if i'm not mistaken, that means it's trying to do a bios install
<NoImNotNineVolt> (and indeed, after i run through the install, i can't uefi boot from the virtual disk it installed to)
<NoImNotNineVolt> is there a way to for efi mode?
<NoImNotNineVolt> (host OS is arch linux, UEFI booted)
<NoImNotNineVolt> (using qemu/kvm/libvirt w/ OVMF virtual UEFI firmware for virtualization)
<odfhw5bv9s> Bashing-om: HDD. Core2Duo e6600.
<Bashing-om> odfhw5bv9s: So much then for that thought. What release are you running ? systemd where you can read the boot messages ?
<odfhw5bv9s> Bashing-om: I run Kubuntu 16.10.
<odfhw5bv9s> Bashing-om: and I have already checked system messages (do you mean dmesg?)
<Bashing-om> odfhw5bv9s: What the kernel sees when booting : ' journalctl -b -0 ' shows messages from the current boot .
<NoImNotNineVolt> okay, so, nevermind. apparently grub supports efi boot...
<arooni> my mail.log is filling up like crazy  Oct  3 15:29:03 LilArooni nullmailer[2228]: Starting delivery: protocol: smtp host: mail file: 1474545903.11442 ... 5GB of this stuff;  is there a way to put the kibosh on nullmailer?
<blackflow> arooni: maybe disable logging of mail.* in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<blackflow> arooni: but if you're on systemd Ubuntu, it'll fill up journal binlogs and you can't fix that.
<odfhw5bv9s> Bashing-om: journalctl -b -0 | grep -iP "error|warning|failed" > ~/logz.txt  -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23610831/
<arooni> blackflow: i'm using ubuntu 16.04 if that matters
<blackflow> those do rotate automagically so it won't break anything, just sayin' you can't fix that on journalctl.
<blackflow> but mail.log is written by rsyslog who gets entries from journald
<Bashing-om> odfhw5bv9s: reading
<arooni> so if i disable taht in rsyslog i shouldnt see any more of those files in my /var/log/ ?
<arooni> any more of these mail details
<arooni> ls
<blackflow> yes. but to disable it you need to redirect mail.* messages to dev null and prevent their further propagation. So pipe the mail.* line to /dev/null and put    & ~     on the next line
<Bashing-om> odfhw5bv9s: "password check failed for user (odfhw5bv9s)" I would think would cause all kinds of issues . But is way above my skills - systemd -to have any idea how to tackle this .
<odfhw5bv9s> Bashing-om: I don't think so, can it be because of my actions? When I was signing in PC I have entered a pass incorectly one time
<Benguitar> Throwing a question out here, for any of you guys using Ubuntu on a Mac laptop (not in a VM), how did you get the internal keyboard, trackpad and wireless working?
<Bashing-om> odfhw5bv9s: Yeah highly likely of a pad password entered .. could be , this too " mkswap: 1: warning: wiping old swap signature." needs checking . compare ' sudo blkid ' to what ' cat /etc/fstab ' has set . Is this an encrypted file system ?
<diabolo> hi- has anyone upgraded to kernel 4.8  from 4.4in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<odfhw5bv9s> Bashing-om: don't know what is it. I don't use a swap partition, instead of it I use swapspace daemon
<odfhw5bv9s> and I use lvm
<diabolo> I'm getting a lot kernel errors when updating the system, need to know what to do to fix it
<diabolo> any ideas anyone?
<Bashing-om> odfhw5bv9s: And again . above my skill set .. no experience there either . But ya got to set the swap properly in /etc/fstab .
<Bashing-om> diabolo: Show the channel in a pastebin site ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' so we get an idea of what the errors are and mean .
<diabolo> ok will do it in a sec
<odfhw5bv9s> Bashing-om: thank you anyway
<saramadrid> is there a lot of improvement from kernel 4.4 to 4.8? i've always thought it wasnt worth it to go away from the LTS kernel
<saramadrid> on servers i always respect that, but i'm new to the desktop linux experience
<SAKUJ0> What happens if I install linux-image-extra-<VERSION> ? When I update my kernel, that package would be out of date?
#ubuntu 2016-12-11
<diabolo> here's apt-get output - http://pastebin.com/EPFfMERJ
<Bashing-om> diabolo: So far so good, see nothing wrong with "update" .
<diabolo> no erros this time on this box, but wil try my other machine and post the output
<diabolo> http://pastebin.com/qUWKDuQH
<tomreyn> diabolo: looks like you are mixing wily and xenial sources, though
<diabolo> yes agreed.  I wil check my other box and repost
<reaperii> hey
<reaperii> anyone here?
<Siorai> Nope. Ghost town.
<Benguitar> Na-da
<mmdiyul> hello?
<tomreyn> hello!
<diabolo> update output for the other box-- http://pastebin.com/m2sDnf0P
<diabolo> with some errors
<tomreyn> now you're even mixing vivid with xenial
<diabolo> strange , no errors still - ichery@ubn2x1604:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<diabolo> Reading package lists... Done
<diabolo> Building dependency tree
<diabolo> Reading state information... Done
<diabolo> Calculating upgrade... Done
<diabolo> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<tomreyn> if you use PPAs, you need to keep an eye on whether they work well, which packages you have installed form them, whether they're still matching your current ubuntu release, and whether they're still being updated regularly.
<tomreyn> !pastebin | diabolo
<ubottu> diabolo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mmdiyul> anyone can help me?
<tomreyn> !ask | mmdiyul
<ubottu> mmdiyul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Siorai> We can try!
<diabolo> I usually get the errors when using synaptics or the software update utility- could that be issue?
<mmdiyul> it's nothing :D
<tomreyn> diabolo: you should remove the "captiva" PPA, since it no longer exists at the location you have configured.
<Bashing-om> diabolo: vivid is no longer supported . I bet the PPA owner has also taken the source down "  vivid InRelease >> GPG error: http://apt.nylas.com/ubuntu vivid InRelease " remove that PPA . This one too : http://ppa.launchpad.net/captiva/ppa/ubuntu is not updated to xenial release - needs to be disabled .
<diabolo> @Bashing-o and tomreyn- will do thanks.
<hardinamite> hey
<simulated> Is there a way to migrate .deb packages in /var/cache/apt/archives from an up to date system to a newly installed system and have apt use them instead of redownloading everything?  I tried rsync -a but it still wanted to download them.  They would not install with apt install *.deb due to dependency problems.  With dpkg -i *.deb most of them did install but then apt upgrade ended up redownloading
<simulated> everything anyway.  I'm attempting to save data/bandwidth.
<energizer1> How do I get purple-plugin-pack for 16.04
<energizer1> How can I install this package? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/purple-plugin-pack/2.7.0-2
<Bashing-om> !info purple-plugin-pack xenial
<ubottu> Package purple-plugin-pack does not exist in xenial
<energizer1> Bashing-om: how should i interpret the table on the right hand side that mentions xenial
<simulated> energizer1: that is saying that the package is available in xenial for the s390x architecture - but not amd64 or i386
<simulated> (under Builds)
<energizer1> oh i see
<Bashing-om> energizer1: I look'n at this PPA : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/purple-plugin-pack ; rather than the development source . Be aware that PPAs are not supported here .
<energizer1> Bashing-om: ok thanks for the caution. does that mean i can download the ppa for xenial somewhere on this page?
<Bashing-om> energizer1: This page : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/purple-plugin-pack and under Binary packages select you architecture .
<simulated> It seems that migrating the apt cache packages in debian will let you update without downloading everything again but not in ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<NoImNotNineVolt> is the ubuntu livecd supposed to be able to handle nouveau correctly?
<NoImNotNineVolt> because my onboard gpu is working, and it seems to detect my gtx970, but i get no output on the second display
<NoImNotNineVolt> granted, it's a 3440x1440 display hooked up over displayport, but it should still work, right?
<Arcaire> Yo, I just installed Ubuntu on a relatively new laptop - Nvidia 960M or so, Skylake Intel CPU, and when I reboot into it, it freezes on the Ubuntu splash just after I put in my disk decryption key.
<Arcaire> I'm using the nouveau drivers, didn't install the proprietary ones.
<Arcaire> There's no logs either, it hard freezes everything so I have to force poweroff.
<Arcaire> Is this a known issue with a solution, or anything I can do to debug it?
<morf> Arcaire: if you can see grub menu on start, select advanced ... then recovery mode ... you will see more info while booting
<Westin> hi
<Arcaire> One moment.
<Arcaire> morf: It booted to the purple options screen.
<Arcaire> Anything I can do to show logs as it hard-crashes?
<Arcaire> I assume `resume` would hide the verbose output.
<smokeyj_> hey
<smokeyj_> What is firewalld in ubuntu
<tomreyn> right, you want Advanced options, then recovery mode
<tomreyn> Arcaire: ^
<Arcaire> tomreyn: Sorry, to clarify, I did that. I mean the purple options screen where it has things like `fsck` and `failsafeX`
<Arcaire> "purple options screen" is probably a very vague descriptor for Ubuntu, I realise. :P
<peyam> hi, IS there any gtk pdf editor? I just want to lay comments on some PDFs. is it possible?
<smokeyj_> Whats the deamon in Ubuntu?
<smokeyj_> For firewall?
<Arcaire> smokeyj_: firewalld is a frontend for iptables, so that's what you're after.
<smokeyj_> Tiered as hell and wont sleep untill I fix my shit so all help is really...
<Arcaire> Or you could interface with iptables directly.
<smokeyj_> So the long way
<smokeyj_> ok thanks
<peyam> anybody?
<morf> Arcaire: well try the resume first, you should see detailed messages how it's booting ... eventually you may run into some error
<Arcaire> morf: It just froze again. No output. :(
<morf> curious... well then maybe boot from install/live cd/usb and mount the disk from it and check the syslog
<Arcaire> if i use failsafeX
<Arcaire> i can get in
<Arcaire> So I actually am in presently, using that fallback. I don't know what that changes.
<Arcaire> Would you like me to push the syslog to sprunge or something?
<stevie_> Hello
<Guest5406> Hello everyone, can someone please help me get a ubuntu 16.04 to a windows domain
<Guest5406> ?
<tomreyn> Arcaire: it's likely your graphics driver, i think you said you had some newer nvidia chipset? you can check /var/log/Xorg.*.log for errors
<pauljw_AOD257> what did you need to do with your firewall, smokeyj?  if you just need to get it up and running and you aren't wanting to use the cli, you can install gufw which is a graphic interface to the firewall.
<Arcaire> tomreyn: I'm using 970M, or 'Maxwell'.
<smokeyj> No I use cli
<Arcaire> It appears to even be supported by nouveau by the things I can google.
<pauljw_AOD257> ok
<smokeyj> But I am used to Fedora
<student123> Hello everyone, can someone please help me get a ubuntu 16.04 to a windows domain?
<smokeyj> Could just have done it by iptables set in my ways
<diabolo> I keep getting this kernel error when I do dist-ugrade. Can someone help fix this .
<diabolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23611239/
<tomreyn> Arcaire: you *may* (it's a PPA) want to: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<Arcaire> tomreyn: Aye trying that as we speak.
<diabolo> i upgraded from 4.4 to 4.8 kernel in 16.04
<pauljw_AOD257> i think you still can smokeyj but i'm not fluent with it, try 'man iptables or man ufw'
<tomreyn> Arcaire: that's if you want the proprietary drivers. personally i prefer the open source ones (i also prefer amd over nvidia though)
<Arcaire> tomreyn: I'd prefer the OSS ones if they got me to the login screen. ;)
<Arcaire> At the moment I vastly prefer "being able to use my laptop" over idealism.
<smokeyj> pauljw_AOD257, well now I have the firewall-cmd so no need
<pauljw_AOD257> ah, okay
<smokeyj> But its fucking with me and I cant think
<Arcaire> I wish I had the luxury of choice, but it doesn't appear that's the case. :\
<smokeyj> Addded service added logic/rules
<tomreyn> Arcaire: bad shopping decision ;)
<pauljw_AOD257> language, smokeyj
<smokeyj> pauljw_AOD257, Really is this one of tose chans?
<smokeyj> those
<Arcaire> tomreyn: It's true. I assumed we were at a point where it would "justwork(tm)".
<Arcaire> Appears not.
<pauljw_AOD257> yep
<squinty> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<smokeyj> why is it denying me the socket....
<smokeyj> ohhh
<smokeyj> perhaps a conf file is in order
<ImUs3r> how can i connect to wifi with linux command instead of ethenet?
<squinty> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arcaire> tomreyn: voila!
<Arcaire> I installed nvidia-370, and we have liftoff.
<Arcaire> Is there anything I can do to aid diagnosis of why nouveau doesn't / didn't work for this chipset?
<tomreyn> Arcaire: congratulations (?)
<Arcaire> It's pretty mainstream, it's last generation's nvidia laptop chipset.
<tomreyn> ubuntu-bug nvidia
<Arcaire> nouveau or nvidia?
<tomreyn> Arcaire: actually not sure, try nouveau first
<Arcaire> Roger that, cheers!
<tomreyn> welcome
<dikiaap> I will remove abiword from Lubuntu, but suggested to remove lubuntu-desktop too
<dikiaap> How can I remove that?
<tomreyn> dikiaap: lubuntu-desktop depends on abiword
<tomreyn> the package "lubuntu-desktop" is really just meant to help you with installing all that is considered to be part of the lubuntu desktop. and abiword is considered part of that. however, removing either won't break your desktop.
<dikiaap> tomreyn: yes, I don't use abiword.
<dikiaap> I'll try
<dikiaap> Ok, thnx tomreyn . I thought it'll break my desktop
<Richard_Cavell> Sorry guys, this might be a dumb question, but: Is Ubuntu fully compatible with the machine presented to it by VirtualBox?
<JohnDoe2_> Hello there, anyone bump into filesystem error 71 and know what it is? The file is being accessed via tixati and it's on a mount_afp share from a mac. Nautilus has no issues getting the file, writing directories, and so on. So I don't know where to start. My Google fu is not as good today because nothing is turning up.
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: Ubuntu runs fine in a VirtualBox VM.
<Richard_Cavell> Yes, but that's not what I asked.
<JohnDoe2_> fully compatible can mean many things
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: right, you're asking a very broad question
<JohnDoe2_> ls -la
<smokeyj> Where is xorg.conf in Ubuntu?
<MarcoP> is it a bad idea to updates notifications like once a week?
<MarcoP> hi dax i just noticed you up there kek :)
<morf> smokeyj: there is none by default (it's automatic, but you can create it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config )
<morf> MarcoP: is bad idea what? i think you have forget there something
<MarcoP> sorry
<smokeyj> morf, thanks for advice
<MarcoP> is it a bad idea to select to be notified of ubundu updates for once a week vs daily?
<MarcoP> or another way to ask is are real urgent ubuntu updates common?
<morf> MarcoP: i think it's ok...
<MarcoP> thanks
<morf> you can have unattended upgrades for security upgrades
<MarcoP> thanks
<morf> MarcoP: if you go to "software & updates" ... check "updates" tab ... there is "when there are security updates" option
<MarcoP> thanks
<MarcoP> i see it
<Bashing-om> smokeyj: xorg.conf us depreciated (DKMS) , howevr if present it will be honored .
<JohnDoe2_> Are those all legitimate? Matrix clients?
<smokeyj> Bashing-om, thanks
<smokeyj> I will just redo this
<smokeyj> adding a vnc should not be this hard
<smokeyj> Or I could be tiered
<Bashing-om> smokeyj: :) .. what is the issue you are dealing with ?
<dax> JohnDoe2_: yes, it's a thing we're aware of
<smokeyj> Connection refused
<JohnDoe2_> dax awesome
<smokeyj> Cant find the fault
<smokeyj> Or part of it
<darkboy22> hy
<smokeyj> Bashing-om, checking the info on the service and I've met the reqs
<smokeyj> So first hurdle should be done
<smokeyj> Bashing-om, input?
<darkboy22> check
<Bashing-om> smokeyj: Sorry, not been there - can not advise :(
<smokeyj> ok
<Bo> Hi there.
<Bo> I'm having a problem updating an old version of ubuntu and was wondering if anyone here can help
<Bo> Basically, the issue is that, even after running all of the correct command line instructions, my old Ubuntu 10.14 has not updated
<Bo> I'm trying to get to the latest version.
<morf> why not just reinstall... upgrading is major pain in the arse
<jesus_> can't install cisco packet tracer on backbox
<darkboy22> localhost/phpmyadmin in my backbox error blocked
<darkboy22> please help me
<Bashing-om> BongoEADGC[m]: A long hard road from 10.04 to 16.04, are you doing " archive.ubuntu.com/old-releases.ubuntu.com/ " at each step ? Be aware a strtong possibility that this will not end well .
<xangua> night everyone, installed Lubuntu on a 10 year old laptop, everything is working perfectly but I'm trying to save a little power. Currently the freq is always at max, Intel Celeron (Xeon), Lubuntu 16.04
<rangemonger> a xeon thats a celeron??
<nicomachus> xangua: have you tried indicator-cpufreq?
<nicomachus> it has a powersave option
<rangemonger> i was helping someone yesterday and went afk for so long that they were gone when i got back, i cant remember their name :S
<rangemonger> sorry who ever it was
<nicomachus> rangemonger: feel free to check the logs
<nicomachus> !logs | rangemonger
<ubottu> rangemonger: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<rangemonger> ok cool, thanks
<xangua> nicomachus: added the lxde freq icon but currently nothing shows up when I click it
<nicomachus> xangua: is that the same as indicator-cpufreq? I haven't used anything lxde
<nicomachus> or lubuntu, for that matter, except on a boot-repair live disc
<nicomachus> xangua: you can probably use cpufreq-set too
<nicomachus> !info cpufreq
<ubottu> Package cpufreq does not exist in yakkety
<nicomachus> oops
<nicomachus> !info cpufreq-set
<ubottu> Package cpufreq-set does not exist in yakkety
<nicomachus> !info cpufrequtils
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (yakkety), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<nicomachus> there we go
<xangua> isn0t cpufreqd ?
<nicomachus> I think that's different.
<rangemonger> are there any PPAs with newer xen builds?
<nicomachus> !info cpufreqd
<ubottu> cpufreqd (source: cpufreqd): fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-2ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 62 kB, installed size 294 kB
<nicomachus> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.68-3ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 77 kB, installed size 354 kB
<nicomachus> there's something there, too
<xangua> this is what I got after: sudo modprobe p4-clockmod && cpupower frequency-info http://pastebin.com/0HLRLd63
<xangua> "available frequency steps: 217 MHz, 433 MHz, 650 MHz, 867 MHz, 1.08 GHz, 1.30 GHz, 1.52 GHz, 1.73 GHz" but it's always on the highest
<nicomachus> unless you use a governor
<nicomachus> knock it down to 1.30 or even 1.08
<xangua> after tying to set it ondemand, it says is still using performance http://pastebin.com/SN0gvjXJ
<nicomachus> how did you set it?
<xangua> cpupower frequency-set -g ondemand
<arooni> mail /var/log/mail.log.1 is 5.1GB  ; id like to clean it out;  when i try sudo sh -c "echo ''" > mail.log.1 ;;; it doesnt work;  how can i truncate this?
<Ben64> arooni: it loses sudo after the >
<arooni> so i have to run su first ?
<Ben64> no
<arooni>  sudo sh cat /dev/null > mail.log.1  ;; doesnt work
<Ben64> yes, because it still loses sudo after the >
<ilhami> lol
<Ben64> echo '' | sudo tee mail.log.1
<arooni> interesting; put the sudo in the writing part
<wwwyzz3rddd> and how
<Disaster_Area> anyone recommend a program as a replacement for microsoft paint?
<Ben64> gimp
<wwwyzz3rddd> yea all of them
<kk4ewt> tuxpaint
<ilhami> Ben64, GIMP as replacement for Paint? :D
<ilhami> Paint is very basic
<ilhami> GIMP is pretty advanced.
<Ben64> so use less buttons
<rangemonger> Disaster_Area: kolourpaint
<Disaster_Area> thanks rangemonger
<rangemonger> np
<morf> pretty advanced up to some point
<morf> let's say up to the point when you want use cmyk...
<rangemonger> gimps more of a photoshop replacement
<ilhami> rangemonger, agreed
<Disaster_Area> ya i just want something super basic so I can draw a circle around something and an arrow pointing at it to show how to make use of some quick links on a site I moderate
<morf> that's why there is gimp
<morf> it will do just fine
<Disaster_Area> I'll try that too then
<RasAlGhoul> sudo rm -rf /
<ilhami> ?
<rangemonger> RasAlGhoul: is trying to ruin someones life
<pauljw_AOD257> don't do that RasAlGhoul you'll be banned
<RasAlGhoul> someone told me theres a bot
<RasAlGhoul> that auto bans you if you type that
<RasAlGhoul> idk what it even is
<pauljw_AOD257> yeah, right
<ilhami> you don't know what what is?
 * JohnDoe2_ thinks RasAlGhoul smells of stale troll
<Finetundra_> It's a command to delete the / directory
<RasAlGhoul> yeah i dont use linux
<Finetundra_> And everything within it
<RasAlGhoul> was in some other chan people were saying about how there's a bot in here that bans you for typing it
<RasAlGhoul> just wanted to try it out
<kk4ewt> should be
<RasAlGhoul> Oh well I guess I now know what that command does
<RasAlGhoul> Thanks Finetundra_
<ilhami> stop trolling RasAlGhoul
<RasAlGhoul> Not trolling but whatever
<wedgie> Disaster_Area: maybe look at Shutter
<salim> hello
<ilhami> hello
<salim> apa kabar bro ?
<ilhami> English please.
<dreamable> is this used?
<ilhami> is what used?
<salim> how are you ?
<ilhami> fine and you?
<dreamable> there is anybody here?
<dreamable> wow
<dreamable> people
<ilhami> dreamable, of course.
<dreamable> fine
<ilhami> 1512 people
<dreamable> just started with linux, just fine
<ilhami> great.
<selite> How do I check in which bash or zsh file is my command ran each time I start terminal?
<selite> I want to delete it.
<arooni> hey folks; set up a kernel crashdump on ubuntu 16.04 to figure out why i'm not able to resume from suspend on my t420;  how do i access it?  or have it tell me something useful?
<dreamable> no idea
<dreamable> there are risks for use irc?
<dreamable> i mean, it open a port
<arooni> hey so; can you upgrade/downgrade your kernel?
<morf> sure why not
<darkblue> hello
<arooni> my laptpo is not resuming; [ 2694.414875] Kernel panic - not syncing: stack-protector: Kernel stack is corrupted in: ffffffff8161e6ad ;; what does this mean
<Ben64> probably means the kernel stack is corrupted in ffffffff8161e6ad
<darkblue> Are there some people living in China?
<tangwenhao> is there  any theme for ubuntu 16.04?
<darkblue> I found my ubuntu14..04 sometimes is not stable
<darkblue> Once I open my computer I could not find my cursor of my mouse on the desktop!!
<tangwenhao> i found many themes are not stable for unbuntu 16.04
<darkblue> It is not the case of themes...
<kapil> darkblue Are you installing updates ??
<darkblue> no
<tangwenhao> i want to know the website that can download ubuntu softwares
<darkblue> I just install the version of 14.04
<darkblue> the desktop environment is unity
<Bashing-om> !themes xenial
<Shorty__> I'm looking to share a folder on an lxd host between multiple containers.. Is this possible?
<Shorty__> I'm specifically trying to avoid using NFS
<erick_lara> hi?
<Guest27887> hi
<erick_lara> what are you doing
<erick_lara> XD
<Guest27887> me? I'm trying to update Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !update | Guest27887
<ubottu> Guest27887: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<erick_lara> yeep
<Guest27887> yeah, i got it, it's running now. But I always run into problems. Waiting for problems to occur
<erick_lara> to the last version of ubuntu or mate'
<Guest27887> I'm updating because I haven't been on in a while
<Guest27887> i'm trying to get steam on, ubuntu, which seems rather difficult
<erick_lara> its not difficult just download the package .deb from the official web page
<Guest27887> I've done this, but there's always a hangup. I'm updating steam launcher
<Guest27887> right now I click on steam and nothing happens
<Bashing-om> !steam xenial | Guest27887
<erick_lara> mmm
<Bashing-om> !info steam xenial | Guest27887
<ubottu> Guest27887: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<erick_lara> uninstall and clean the repository
<Guest27887> also, network service discovery disabled because of some problem
<Guest27887> i don't know how to clean repository
<erick_lara> and then re install steam
<erick_lara> C: try this
<erick_lara> sudo apt-get remove steam
<erick_lara> sudo apt-get purge steam
<stevendale> !info libc6 xenial | stevendale
<ubottu> stevendale: libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.23-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 2214 kB, installed size 9581 kB
<erick_lara> rm -rf ~/.local/share/Steam && rm -rf ~/.steam
<stevendale> Guest27887, if it hasn't done so, install the 32-bit version of libc6 by typing: sudo apt-get install libc6:i386
<Guest27887> how do you determine architecture i386 etc?
<stevendale> Steam is only available for i386 and Ubuntu doesn't include libc6:i386 in the 64-bit version by default
<Guest27887> ok, let me work through this
<Guest27887> can't do anything, updater is configuring
<Guest27887> how can I save chat text?
<Guest27887> print screen?
<stevendale> Guest27887, In HexChat logs are saved automatically in ~/.config/hexchat/scrollback
<Guest27887> found menu in right click to save chat to desktop
<erick_lara> in the window menu?
<Guest27887> yes, highlight, right click, save text
<Guest27887> window, save text
<erick_lara> cool
<FishPencil> Is it possible to have php7 and php5 installed on a Ubuntu server and use them selectively per folder with Nginx?
<ilhami> FishPencil, did you try to ask in #php?
<FishPencil> ilhami: Not yet
<FishPencil> ilhami: It depends first on if I can install both packages
<erick_lara> is it possible to install matlab with wine or I just with a virtual box??
<ilhami> matlab works with Linux afaik. Who would you need wine?
<bubbely> hey can someone help me.. im trying to install PopcornTime.... i download it an extract it, then try running the 'executable' and nothing happens
<ilhami> I don't think anyone wants to help you with that in here.
<ilhami> since it's illegal
<TheNixNinja> Question: I just got a new iPhone runing iOS 10 I'm running Ubuntu 16.10 when I plug my phone into my computer it doesn't mount I tried installing libimobiledevice and gtkpod but it still doesn't seem to mount I would like to transfer images over to my phone. Does anyone have some suggestions on what I might be able to try?
<ubuntu-mate> oie?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu-mate> ok!
<rangemonger> is freenode dying here?
<kaiza> Salut tous le monde!
<ilhami> it's weekend and most people are asleep
<kaiza> Hello everybody! I am new here
<rangemonger> greets and things
<rangemonger> i dunno, people im talking do are losing connections
<kaiza> what are we doing here? talking about what?
<TheNixNinja> Question: I just got a new iPhone runing iOS 10 I'm running Ubuntu 16.10 when I plug my phone into my computer it doesn't mount I tried installing libimobiledevice and gtkpod but it still doesn't seem to mount I would like to transfer images over to my phone. Does anyone have some suggestions on what I might be able to try?
<rangemonger> on here not much but on other freenode chans...
<lotuspsychje> !support | kaiza
<ubottu> kaiza: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> !iphone | TheNixNinja
<ubottu> TheNixNinja: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kaiza> ubottu : thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rangemonger> lol
<snowden> fighters
<kaiza> How could I believe, you're a bot?
<rangemonger> fighters?
<rangemonger> like snk fighters?
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it support related
<rangemonger> copy that, though it was just mostly filling in for crickets at that point
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic channel if you want
<rangemonger> heh, i just joined ot a min before you said that
<rangemonger> or rather, attempted to, its not working
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: have you registered nick?
<rangemonger> no, i see that the buffer says i need to
<rangemonger> oh well, maybe another time
<rangemonger> speaking of support, you got any experience with xen?
<lotuspsychje> !xen | rangemonger
<ubottu> rangemonger: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<rangemonger> yeah, i know, im having a particular problem with it
<rangemonger> one that hasnt really yeilded any help on the ubuntu support forums
<rangemonger> or docs
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: best way of solving issues here, is just ask your specific question in the channel
<rangemonger> right... when i try to add a pci device i get an error but i can lock in a pci device a-ok with kvm
<rangemonger> one sec, ill paste the error
<snowden> cool i am scanning your port
<P__> P
<lotuspsychje> !ot | snowden
<ubottu> snowden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smokeyj> if ur not snowden then i hate u
<Sean_McG> somehow I doubt the real Snowden would use Freenode
<smokeyj> Why?
<smokeyj> Russia must get dark and boring
<smokeyj> its not all clock and daggers
<snowden> i just called him,he is busy with his girlfriend
<Sean_McG> you did eh
<smokeyj> Did i mention that I hate u
<lotuspsychje> ok stop that guys
<smokeyj> slap on the face of our gens greatest hero
<Flannel> smokeyj: please drop it and move on, thanks.
<smokeyj> done and done
<rangemonger> sorry for the delay: Unable to complete install: 'internal error: Failed to load PCI stub module pciback
<rangemonger> and if i manually load the module, i get...
<rangemonger> Unable to complete install: 'Failed to add PCI device ID '1102 0005' to pciback: File exists'
<rangemonger> at this point, im stuck
<rangemonger> i think its trying to lock the pci device into a virtual pci slot thats taken
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: try to repeat your issue all in one line, with all details in channel: i have ubuntu/version, trying to install xen, with this error this way other can try to help
<rangemonger> using ubuntu 16.10, when i try to start a xen vm with a pci device passed through, i get "Unable to complete install: 'Failed to add PCI device ID '1102 0005' to pciback: File exists'". KVM works fine, as does XEN without a pci device passed through
<rangemonger> think it might be a bug in ubuntus package for xen
<lotuspsychje> !bug | rangemonger if you found a bug
<ubottu> rangemonger if you found a bug: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rangemonger> im not completely sure its one
<rangemonger> it might be
<rangemonger> not sure
<rangemonger> where does xen save its config files to for a vm?
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: perhaps the #xen guys might also know this?
<rangemonger> its cool, i found it
<rangemonger> but yeah, ill try there, i guess
<rangemonger> for the problem
<rangemonger> crap baskets.... cant connect to my server now
<rangemonger> oh there we go, that was weird
<Benguitar> rangemonger, We all know that feeling.
<Kiryat8_> ndyuscjpwe
<lotuspsychje> !il | Kiryat8_
<ubottu> Kiryat8_: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<rangemonger> heh yeah
<bynarie> ubottu,
<ggLinuxNoob> anyone know how to exit x server before installing an NVIDIA driver?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<rangemonger> ggLinuxNoob: sudo killall xorg?
<rangemonger> its been a while but i think that was it
<ggLinuxNoob> i'mma try that
<ggLinuxNoob> nope, no process found
<ggLinuxNoob> I got this error: Installation has failed.  Please see the file
<ggLinuxNoob>          '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find
<ggLinuxNoob>          suggestions on fixing installation problems in the README available
<ggLinuxNoob>          on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<rangemonger> try a capital x on xorg maybe?
<rangemonger> id try more but i cant fire up any VMs at the moment
<marlies> pc12345
<ggLinuxNoob> said operation not permitted.
<ggLinuxNoob> and then no process found
<kbob> pgrep xorg | xargs kill -9
<marlies> pc12345
<rangemonger> hmm
<marlies> marlies0nieberg@gmail.com
<rangemonger> whats all this now marlies?
<ggLinuxNoob> kill -9 no such file or directory
<cfhowlett> ggLinuxNoob, kill -9 is for killing PROCESSES not files or directories
<ggLinuxNoob> I didn't initially put a space between kill and -9
<ggLinuxNoob> i entered it and a new prompt appeared, as if nothing happened. I hope it shut x off :D
<ggLinuxNoob> nah that iddn't work
<rangemonger> ggLinuxNoob: im getting my vbox setup back in working order, ill try helping you out in a few min
<ggLinuxNoob> google says to use CTRL+ALT+F1 and then use credentials, but it will not accept password
<rangemonger> man, what would i do without timeshift
<rangemonger> hmm ,just occured to me, i hope i can do those key combos in a vm
<ggLinuxNoob> login incorrect. Pfft, what does that mean? what password does it want?
<rangemonger> your normal user password
<rangemonger> the same one you use to log into your compo
<ggLinuxNoob> well, doesn't like it
<rangemonger> not taking your standard uname and password
<rangemonger> ?
<rangemonger> hmm, better add ssh to my server incase i keycombo out of a usable gui
<rangemonger> ok, im firing up ubuntu here
<rangemonger> crap, i cant send a ctl alt fkey to my server
<rangemonger> all remote programs should have customizable sendkeys
<rangemonger> ggLinuxNoob: did you get it?
<ggLinuxNoob> oh my there are many rabbit holes in ubuntu
<ggLinuxNoob> welllll
<rangemonger> sorry, i cant really help you much, i cant send ctl alt fkeys over to my remote machine
<ggLinuxNoob> I went ctrl+alt+f1
<ggLinuxNoob> then sudo service lightdm stop
<ggLinuxNoob> then runlevel 5 and i'm back here
<rangemonger> f7 goes back to your xorg btw
<ggLinuxNoob> it didn't like f7
<ggLinuxNoob> i was stuck and rebooted
<rangemonger> f7 is the one your on now
<ggLinuxNoob> apparently sudo init 5 was the trick
<rangemonger> atleast it used to be f7
<rangemonger> the one that ran xorg
<ggLinuxNoob> it was, when x was running
<rangemonger> part of this is because of how ubuntu uses xorg
<rangemonger> other distros let you kill it
<rangemonger> ubuntu auto restarts it
<ggLinuxNoob> oh no
<ggLinuxNoob> so I"m still in it?
<ggLinuxNoob> crap, says I'm still running x server
<rangemonger> if you just press ctl alt fsomething, yes, xorg still runs
<rangemonger> normally you could just killall xorg and that would be that
<ggLinuxNoob> how do you shut it down and then install the driver? this is a pain
<rangemonger> but ubuntu doesnt play that way
<ggLinuxNoob> poop
<Benguitar> ggLinuxNoob, Nvidia drivers are a massive pain.
<rangemonger> im guessing youre trying to put a newer driver than the one ubuntu offers
<ggLinuxNoob> yes
<ggLinuxNoob> the one ubuntu put on, I THINK, is prohibiting steam to work
<rangemonger> i forget how to kill xorg on ubuntu, it wasnt easy
<ggLinuxNoob> might have to change distros, but I like this one
<stevendale> rangemonger, It was control alt backspace
<stevendale> Then it changed to altgr sysrq k
<rangemonger> it was but i dont think that works anymore
<rangemonger> it just restarts
<rangemonger> yeah, it doesnt even do anything anymore
<rangemonger> i cant send that key combo
<rangemonger> *can
<stevendale> OpenSorce, It's spelt open source
<OpenSorce> stevendale, If I had a nickel for every time some genius said that...
<rangemonger> lol
<stevendale> lol
<super42> km
<LadyinRed> WE, Will Destroy The Fake Media! https://youtu.be/_sW874V1juU
<MauvE> <--- Loves corporate media. Kek!
<MauvE> True Meditation: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcajfG8kotc
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> can anyone tell me exactly about apt update --fix-missing , what is used for and how is it different from apt upate
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> apt update*
<cfhowlett> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, fully explained in "man apt" in a terminal
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> cfhowlett: ok then save your ink
<stevendale> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, You use that when A. an upgrade fails to complete due to user initiated cancellation or unexpected shutdown/restart or B you install a package by force with dpkg and get missing dependency errors
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> thanks stevendale
<stevendale> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, It's almost the same as sudo apt-get -f install
<stevendale> The differences being the lack of -get meaning the version of apt with more eye candy is used
<stevendale> (The progress bar at the bottom of the terminal)
<ootani> hello
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions ootani
<ootani> none
<snowden> strange things happened here,i might got HIV
<cfhowlett> snowden wrong channel - play somewhere else
<snowden> OK boss
<trams_> hello
<rangemonger> yo
<Ward3> hello
<stevendale> Hi Ward3
<Ward3> I'm having trouble with my ubuntu
<Ward3> can't login into it
<Ward3> when I login it gets back to login page
<moha> Are old ubuntu releases available on the Ubuntu website?
<cfhowlett> !old_releases
<cfhowlett> moha, not on the main site
<moha> cfhowlett: yeah, I found them here: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<baizon> moha: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<cfhowlett> moha, note that those are no longer supported so if you have issues, you
<cfhowlett> are on your own
<Ben64> note - every one of them has huge vulnerabilities
<rangemonger> moha: what version area you looking for?
<trams_> hello
<rangemonger> sup
<cfhowlett> trams_, ask your questions
<trams_>  how could i use whatsapp on ubuntu
<rangemonger> theres an app called whatsie
<remid> hey
<rangemonger> word
<remid> help
<cfhowlett> !help | remid
<ubottu> remid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<remid> can someone read my messages ? :)
<bazhang> remid, ubuntu support question?
<cfhowlett> !help | remid
<remid> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> yes Remid.  did you read the message we sent you?
<remid> yep, ok thanks
<remid> it's my first time on IRC ahah
<cfhowlett> remid, so now is the time when you actually state your question with all the details, right?
<remid> yep :)
<ayush> hi
<remid> hi
<cfhowlett> remid, focus.  save the chitchat for other channels.  for tech assistance, state your details.
<benjamin1> whois
<nkaopq> Hello
<nkaopq> Recently I 've got my first SSD installed on my relatively old system. I created 2 partitions: 1 ext4 for Ubuntu and 1 ntfs for windows. Today as I run that dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync on both partitions inside Ubuntu I noticed a large difference between the 2 results. The ntfs partition showed speeds about half than the Ubuntu one. Is there a reason for that?
<nkaopq> Inside Windows, running CrystalDiskMark and AS-SSD the ntfs partition has normal speeds.
<reisio> nkaopq: different drivers
<nkaopq> is there anything I can do to fix that?
<rangemonger> my uneducated guess is that linux's drivers just arent as good for that particular drive
<rangemonger> only thing i can think of is googling your drive and linux and seeing if anyone has any info
<rangemonger> maybe a driver thats not part of the kernel yet or something
<reisio> nkaopq: what's 'mount' say it's using?
<ducasse> not the drive, the filesystem. ntfs driver is probably not optimized much for linux.
<Nesky> HELLO
<rangemonger> sup
<reisio> suppah
<Ward3> doing "X -configure" screws up the ubuntu?
<reisio> nope
<nkaopq> reisio what do you mean what mount say it's using? Do you want the "mount" output for the specific partition (ntfs)?
<reisio> nkaopq: yup
<nkaopq> type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2
<nkaopq> So nothing that I can do? :S
<reisio> nkaopq: probably you should read http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#slow
<nkaopq> yeah that came up with a google search but I think it isnt much of a help
<darkblue> 这
<darkblue> is there someone from china?
<cfhowlett> !cn | darkblue
<ubottu> darkblue: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<oleksandr> Hi all. I use ubuntu 16.04 but it freezes unexpectedly few times per day
<oleksandr> May you help?
<blackflow> oleksandr: do you have any logs about that?
<darkblue> ubottu:are you from Taiwan?
<ubottu> darkblue: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darkblue> oh my god ==
<rangemonger> lol
<darkblue> rangemonger:do you play this game?
<akik> leo was talking about qubes os yesterday but he didn't tell the caller what makes it special
<akik> oh sorry
<rangemonger> darkblue: what game?
<stevendale> darkblue, akik  rangemonger, Just a reminder that this is a support channel - For general family-friendly discussion you're welcome to go to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you :)
<darkblue> is there some documents written in simple chinese?
<OerHeks> darkblue, ask in #ubuntu-cn ?
<darkblue> i am sorry about that...
<oleksandr> where can i check it?
<OerHeks> oleksandr, /var/log/syslog perhaps, or see the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<snowden> is that true that people are mocking a real person online everyday?
<OerHeks> snowden, not really an ubuntu support issue, is it?
<bazhang> snowden, thats not topical here at all
<darkblue> i have used ubuntu for about half a month,sometimes the desktop  freezens but the terminal still works...
<darkblue> so i changed the desktop envirement from unity to xfce
<darkblue> but i still found some bugs
<stevendale> What version of Ubuntu darkblue?
<darkblue> when i am watching performance online over the broswer i would like to put it full screen
<blackflow> oleksandr: /var/log/kern.log, check the time when it freezes. Or enable persistence in journald so its logs survive reboot
<darkblue> but when i press the key esc to exit full screen,the terrible event happens..
<blackflow> oleksandr: to enable persistence of journald, edit Storage parameter of /etc/systemd/journald.conf, as explained in the `man 5 journald.conf` manual.
<darkblue> the desktop crashes...
<darkblue> stevendale:ubuntu14.04 lts
<blackflow> darkblue: intel gpu?
<darkblue> blackflow:yes
<darkblue> someone tells me this is a bug of the broswer..
<darkblue> i use chromuim
<blackflow> darkblue: possibly. I've had 16.04 and 16.04 freeze like that on some HTML5 videos
<stevendale> darkblue, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is out :)
<blackflow> stevendale: so?
<stevendale> darkblue, The application called 'Software Updater' could download a nice tool to help upgrade the distribution to the latest stable release for you :)
<blackflow> darkblue: something something about intel driver. switched the same computer to nvidia and everything was fine, so...
<blackflow> stevendale: you mean latest long term support. nothing "stable" about 16.04
<darkblue> stevendale:ok,maybe i should have a try..
<OerHeks> 16.04 is pretty stable.
<blackflow> sure is, if you count random updates breaking boot etc...
<blackflow> *don't count
<oleksandr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23612927/
<Toxmi> I've a problem in read path names from a file (no while) and put the content in the command e.g. 7z a Repo.7z "$(List.txt)" which tries to read the path from List.txt and create a 7z archive. But it doesn't work. In my path list there are some pathes with space
<Toxmi> I don't want while and multiple execution of command on each line. I just simple want to put the content (with care of space,...) on the command
<blackflow> oleksandr: and at what time in that log did the freeze happen?
<blackflow> Toxmi: something like    cat List.txt | xargs -0 7z a Repo.7z     but please do check the xargs manual about -0
<oleksandr> between 11 and 12
<blackflow> oleksandr: betwee 11 and 12 what? hours? That log shows only 7:18 - 7:58
<Toxmi> blackflow: Thanks, is there another way? without xargs? I don't know where to find relevent shell guide
<Toxmi> I mean more simpler, why just cat or < doesn't work
<blackflow> Toxmi: it's either xargs or a loop. you can also use find for real time listing, if that's how you prepare the List.txt
<oleksandr> hours. hmm.. maybe rolled. let me find
<Ben64> Toxmi: might want to try asking #bash also
<blackflow> Toxmi: oh I don't know 7z, check the manual if it can take a file for list of files to include
<Toxmi> blackflow: Thanks, 7z was just a case
<Toxmi> Ben64: I've asked there but the answers are complex for me: mapfile -t , ...
<Ben64> well it's where the answer would be
<Toxmi> Ben64: yes, thank you
<reisio> parallel works better than xargs
<oleksandr> looks like logs have been cut on launchpad
<blackflow> oleksandr: you can use --since  with journalctl to make it start at specific point in time
<reisio> Toxmi: you trying to give 7z a list of files as input?
<blackflow> oleksandr: --since and --until
<oleksandr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613017/
<blackflow> oleksandr: the log starts at boot. did it crash/freeze just before that? just before 11:28?
<Amm0n> blackflow, journald logs don't survive reboots in Ubuntu, unless you activate this
<blackflow> Amm0n: I know
<blackflow> and I told oleksandr to enable persistence
<OerHeks> to keep logs across boots setting "Storage=auto" needs to be "Storage=persistent" in /etc/systemd/journald.conf
<ootani> rename
<moqois> hi there, what is the best way to mount  a second hard drive to an ubuntu installation? Manually add the fstab or use the disk tool in ubuntu itself? Also, Iḿ quite confused about all the mount options
<ootani> are
<blackflow> moqois: if you want it mounted permanently, on boot, then yes, fstab is the key. what mount options confuse you? what file system is on the drive and what exactly you want to achieve (mount what where)?
<ootani> rename
<ootani> rename
<ootani> なあないじゃん
<moqois> well I have seen "ext 4defaults 0 2", the gnome disk utility gives me "nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0". The file system is EXT4 and I want to use it to store some data and VM's
<stevendale> ootani, /nick [newname]
<NoImNotNineVolt> !cn | ootani
<ubottu> ootani: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Ben64> that's japanese
<NoImNotNineVolt> sorry, that's totally not chinese
<blackflow> yeah that's hiragana
 * reisio headdesks
<NoImNotNineVolt> sumimasen.
<moqois> mount point /home/data or /media/data (not that important) it's more about the abve mount options
<mitchel> hi guys
<Ben64> moqois: depends what you want
<mitchel> How are you guys doing?
<NoImNotNineVolt> holy !!! gpu passthrough just magically started working
<oleksandr> ok. I will enable it and if freeze appears again I will immediately report to you.
<mitchel> GPU passthrough does not work on my cpu
<mitchel> fuck intel lol
<blackflow> moqois: the "mount" manpage will explain what each means. usually just using "defaults" should suffice, but nosuid,nodev are perfectly fine and actually make it more secure, assuming nosuid is okay (if it's just storage)
<stevendale> !wtf
<mitchel> What´s the best email client for Linux?
<mitchel> hello
<mitchel> looks like my chat isnt working.. No one can hear me here.
<Dirkos> I have a new lenovo p50 with 16.04. Problem is that ubuntu indicates that my volume is up but there is no sound at all
<mitchel> Try changing the  audio device?
<Dirkos> The only thing i notice is that my Mute volume key on my keyboard is enable all the times. While clicking it, it indeed toggles my audio on/off in ubuntu
<Dirkos> So the button itself is working
<mitchel> Dirkos
<moqois> thanks, will check that page out
<mitchel> Dirkos, go to settings, go to SOound and change the device
<mitchel> Sound*
<blackflow> Dirkos: so then audio is working too? :)  So the question is, how do you make the mute button disabled on start?
<Dirkos> blackflow: well for example, im a bit lost where to look now
<Dirkos> I guess the audio itself is working fine
<Dirkos> mitchel: there is 1 buildin device listed
<mitchel> Weird..
<mitchel> Luckily someone replied. Thought that my IRC was not working.
<mitchel> Guess its normal to be ignored here xD
<OerHeks> depends on your language used, mitchel
<blackflow> mitchel: what do you want, a thousand people to reply to your "hello, we're doing fine, how's you?"
<mitchel> Atleast say Hello back xD
<mitchel> I thought that my client wasnt working properly xD
<mirak> hello
<blackflow> mitchel: maybe that "eff intel" put you on people's ignore list, could be that.
<mitchel> oh,
<mitchel> now i see
<blackflow> whenever somoene barges and and first thing is eff this or that is usually met with ignore
<mitchel> well, im quite pissed that there´s no VT-D support on linux
<rangemonger> NoImNotNineVolt: nice!! im messing  with pci passthrought right now too
<mitchel> rangemonger, what CPU do you have?
<rangemonger> mitchel: huh, there is
<hargut> Hello.
<mitchel> rangemonger, but not for my cpu
<stevendale> Hi hargut
<mitchel> rangemonger, I have an i3 4130 which does not support VT-d, meaning im still stuck to that bloated OS
<hargut> Is it possible to install Ubuntu Server / partition on mdadm raid5?
<hargut> Grub could live on a separate disk
<rangemonger> mitchel: bummer
<mitchel> rangemonger, whats that?
<rangemonger> NoImNotNineVolt: xen or kvm?
<mitchel> oh nvm
<hargut> s/live/life
<blackflow> hargut: of course
<mitchel> rangemonger, whats your CPU?
<hamdjan> live patching is *not free* in ubuntu?
<rangemonger> mitchel: its a bummer you dont have vt-d
<mitchel> rangemonger, oh now i get it xd
<hargut> blackflow: Is there anything special to take care of?
<OerHeks> hamdjan, free for 3 machines.
<rangemonger> mitchel: i5 3000-something
<hamdjan> OerHeks, i want to use it on a production server which is commercially i suppose?
<hargut> blackflow: I'd like to debootstrap Ubuntu to /dev/md1 & have grub on /dev/sde1 for booting.
<blackflow> hamdjan: it is up to a few machines, and that free actually has a price: you're randomly selected to be the guinea pig of updates, before the paid customers get it :)
<hamdjan> so what do i have to pay?
<mitchel> rangemonger, intel logic: i5 2500 has VT-D and Intel i5 2500k has no VT-d
<hargut> blackflow: Or do I need the kernel and initrd as well on /dev/sde1?
<rangemonger> mitchel: exactly why i didnt get a k
<hamdjan> why is it not free though? *confused*
<OerHeks> hamdjan, buy advantage or 'get in touch' >> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/10/20/live-kernel-patching-from-canonical-now-available-for-ubuntu/
<mitchel> rangemonger, i have an i3 :(
<blackflow> hargut: only that you'd probably have to set it all up manually, I'm not sure the installer is that smart. the initramfs should take care of the rest. however, /boot must not be on a raid5 partition, afaik (could be wrong, double check that)
<mitchel> rangemonger, anything apart from that, I´m in love with Linux.
<hargut> blackflow: As said, manual bootstrapping & finish within a chroot.
<mitchel> rangemonger, I moved today from Ubuntu 16.04 to Ubuntu GNOME 16.04
<blackflow> hamdjan: for the same reason anything else that's not free, is not free. people wanna get paid for their advanced work.
<rangemonger> im planning to get a voodoo3 and sblive to vt-d a win98 vm
<ducasse> hargut: the server installer handles installing to mdadm raid quite well
<hargut> blackflow: The main remaining questions are the following: Does mdadm raid5 signature start after the mbr/boot sector on the disk? Or do they start at an offset of 0? Or in other words, can I install grub to the raid disks as well?
<mitchel> Does anyone run the newest 4.8 kernel?
<hamdjan> blackflow, shouldn't sponsors or the support fees cover those costs? ;)
<rangemonger> mitchel: cool, you liking gnome better?
<mitchel> rangemonger, yeah. At the beginning I didnt, but then I installed a dock called Dash2dock and my desktop looks pretty cool now.
<blackflow> hargut: what I'd do is this: I'd use gpt, so every disk has a bios_grub, with grub tehre, so I can easly boot from each. I'd put /boot on a 3-way mirror md0 and / on raid5 md1
<hargut> blackflow: The other question is: Can grub read from a mdadm raid5 array partition? Or does it have to get its own partition with kernel & initrd on a separate disk.
<john_KE> hey I wanna dual-boot kali and ubuntu and i have a separate partition to install kali any good reads i can use , tried looking online cant land my hands on any ?
<blackflow> hargut: "signature"? the partitions are "linux raid" and that's all that's speciala bout it, it's mdadm that detects the level
<blackflow> hargut: that's the part I'm not 100% sure. My bet is that /boot can't be on raid5
<hargut> blackflow: So I'd rather put /boot on sde1
<mitchel> Does anyone run the newest 4.8 kernel on 16.04?
<blackflow> hargut: but seeing that grub2 is capable of encryption and zfs lately, could be all raid levels are available to it too
<mirak> hi
<blackflow> hargut: I'd recommend you mirror it on all drives
<blackflow> hargut: like I said, md0 mirror for /boot, md1 raid5 for root
<mirak> what is the name of the installer that is used on the livecd ?
<mirak> I want to install the installer iton my computer
<hargut> blackflow: Got that, but need to see if I can set this up. The raid array does already exist and parts of it are with data on it. I'd really prefer not to touch that.
<mirak> I want to install the installer on my computer, to install ubuntu on external media
<blackflow> hamdjan: yes and that's the support fees. you pay for them to have live patching :)
<ducasse> mirak: ubiquity
<mitchel> mirak, why dont you just burn it to a cd and install it to external media from there?
<mirak> ducasse, thanks
<hargut> ducasse: ubiquity are access points...
<hargut> ducasse: Does the installer have the same name?
<ducasse> hargut: yes
<hargut> Oh, interesting.
<OerHeks> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 16.10.14 (yakkety), package size 5397 kB, installed size 17026 kB
<mitchel> Does anyone run the latest 4.8 kernel
<blackflow> hargut: I see, so you want another drive to contain /boot and bootstrap root from raid5?
<mirak> mitchel, because I see no reason to be forced to do that
<blackflow> mirak: yes, in 16.10
<hamdjan> blackflow, afaik live patching is an implementation using the kernel live patching API? or do the packages itself need to be customized in order to be used by kpatch?
<blackflow> mirak: sorry, that was for mitchel
<hargut> blackflow: Thank you for your help! Will try to set that up.
<blackflow> hargut: I have such a setup but for raid10, not 5
<blackflow> md0 /boot, md1 root
<hargut> blackflow: That is one way to do it. Still I'd also prefer to have /boot live on raid0 3-way-mirror. Let's see how the layout looks ATM and what is already filled with data.
<rangemonger> mitchel: im running 4.8
<mitchel> rangemonger, and what Ubuntu version?
<rangemonger> 16.10
<blackflow> hamdjan: I'm not familiar with the internals, sorry
<hargut> blackflow: I just want to avoid moving partitions and backing up the whole system for a new layout.
<mirak> hargut, what do you mean with ubiquity are acces points ?
<mitchel> rangemonger, I´m still running 16.04 due the LTS
<rangemonger> mitchel: 16.10
<blackflow> hargut: you mean raid1 mirror....
<rangemonger> oh
<hargut> mirak: https://www.ubnt.com/
<hargut> mirak: Its a vendor for access points and switches, phones and so on.
<mitchel> rangemonger, I don´t know if 16.10 is stable enough with GNOME
<rangemonger> mitchel: seems fine to me
<hargut> mirak: But slightly differently written: ubiquiti
<hargut> is the right way to write that.
<hargut> blackflow: Sure, raid1
<hargut> https://www.ubnt.com/unifi/unifi-ap-ac-pro/
<hargut> ^ pretty cool AP's.
<mirak> hargut, ok
<drgeeekthumb> 1
<Rox_Tigers> rangemonger,you use gnome?
<rangemonger> Rox_Tigers: sometimes, i mess around with many DEs
<mirak> ok, i am not going to install ubiquity, it wants to remove "grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-signed"
<guerero> hi
<hamdjan> are the prices for *one server* or unlimited servers? https://buy.ubuntu.com/collections/ubuntu-advantage-for-servers
<mirak> I would have to chroot it
<mitchel> how do I update the kernel of Linux?
<rangemonger> mitchel: youd need to add a ppa with newer kernals
<rangemonger> thats the easiest way
<mirak> or i put them back after
<blackflow> hamdjan: probably per machine
<guerero> strange ip addresses in my router
<guerero> guess i'm being spied on , hmmm
<hamdjan> blackflow, hm, that'd be pretty expensive
<blackflow> hamdjan: but to be sure: sales@canonical.com
<blackflow> hamdjan: cheaper than redhat :)
<ducasse> mitchel: for 16.04 you can install the 16.10 kernel
<hamdjan> just to make use of live patching. i'd rather build a cluster and reboot my system than using live patching
<ducasse> !info linux-image-generic-lts xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts does not exist in xenial
<blackflow> hamdjan: live patching is free for up to, I think, 5 machines, but, like I said, that's beta for paid users :)
<blackflow> hamdjan: personally, I'd never trust a remote service to randomly touch my kernel. ever.
<hamdjan> blackflow, it's free up to 3 machines for non commercial users i think
<ducasse> mitchel: it's called linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<blackflow> hamdjan: live patching per se is good, if you do it manually on the server, under admin's supervision.
<hamdjan> blackflow, i think that's not how live patching works. it will only patch you run the live patching command, thats the same as updating your kernel just without rebooting
<hamdjan> when+
<blackflow> hamdjan: "Ubuntu Advantage price per server per year":   https://www.ubuntu.com/support/plans-and-pricing
<blackflow> hamdjan: no. Ubuntu service live-patches without admin intervention
<PK> lo
<PK> please help me
<PK> W: [pulseaudio] main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).
<PK> ??
<PK> any one help me
<PK> W: [pulseaudio] main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).
<PK> ubuntu cant start showing this error
<PK> W: [pulseaudio] main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).
<blackflow> hamdjan: there's a daemon you enable:  https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<PK> sudo snap install canonical-livepatch
<PK> W: [pulseaudio] main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).
<PK> ??
<hamdjan> blackflow, um yea, thats sort of scary
<blackflow> hamdjan: granted, I don't know if it's possible to disable the daemon and run it manually, but it's primarily about automatic updates
<hamdjan> blackflow, could be manipulated to infect certain hosts
<rangemonger> its like ms and the 'we know best when to update things' approach
<blackflow> hamdjan: yup, that's the part about not trusting it, ever :)
<blackflow> hamdjan: in fact, I go to great lengths to custom tailor the kernel and disable even dynamic modules. that's the most vulnerable and most powerful part of the system. Thou Shalt Not Touch! :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<PK> [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<PK> W: [pulseaudio] main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).
<PK> how to solve this
<PK> ho??
<blackflow> PK: how did that happen? That should never occur with default installation. Which ubuntu is it?
<PK> Linux gh0st 3.13.0-105-generic #152~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 03:42:45 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mitchel> ducasse, thanks, installing the newest kernel atm :)
<PK> Linux gh0st 3.13.0-105-generic #152~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 03:42:45 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<PK> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<PK> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<PK> blackflom??
<blackflow> PK: no idea, sorry.
<airTrek> hello
<snowden> why there's no scanning result from your IP?
<PK> thanks blackflow
<airTrek> how do you make shuf output columns of random numbers
<OerHeks> PK, what were you trying to do when this error happened?
<airTrek> it only outputs lines for me
<airTrek> i want to make a 5x5 matrix
<PK> there is the problem in Deamon on root user
<OerHeks> PK, root user?
<PK> yup
<PK> root
<PK> user
<blackflow> PK: you're running Ubuntu as root?
<PK> yes
<blackflow> that's your problem, then.
<blackflow> I mean _that_ is the problem.
<PK> yup pulseaudio cant open in root user
<blackflow> so don't login as root.
<OerHeks> PK open in your user then?
<OerHeks> don't use root as normal user.
<PK> its work fine in normal user
<blackflow> Yeah, it does. So use a normal, non-root user on login. Use sudo or if you have to, su, to occasionally elevate to root when you explicitly need it.
<PK> W: [pulseaudio] main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).
<PK> I: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Successfully gained nice level -11.
<PK> I: [pulseaudio] main.c: This is PulseAudio 1.1
<PK> I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Page size is 4096 bytes
<PK> I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Machine ID is 3fdaaf4204928b25ca36c8d20000000a.
<PK> I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Session ID is 3fdaaf4204928b25ca36c8d20000000a-1481456566.437484-271330353.
<OerHeks> PK,  stop posting multiple lines like that
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> and your problem is solved, i think, unless you keep working as root.
<blackflow> PK: Ubuntu was not designed or intended to run as root. That message is perfectly explaining that: "not intended to be run as root". So, don't run as root, problem solved.
<airTrek> any solution to output columns of random numbers using shuf?
<airTrek> making a bash script
<blackflow> airTrek: shuf shuffles lines, not columns. what exactly do you wish to achieve?
<airTrek> i wish to create a 5x5 matrix of random numbers
<airTrek> I can do 5 random numbers in a line
<airTrek> but not columns
<airTrek> shuf -i 1-1000 -n 5 >output.txt
<airTrek> outputs 5 lines of random numbers
<airTrek> but I want columns of random numbers too
<blackflow> airTrek: how are you getting your random numbers?
<blackflow> and somethign tells me this is way out of scope for #ubuntu
<airTrek> the shuf command makes them
<airTrek> could you direct me to where I could get some help on this?
<airTrek> oh
<airTrek> shuf selects them
<airTrek> from the range 1-1000
<blackflow> airTrek: for i in 1 .. 5; do shuf -n 5 -i 1-1000 | xargs; done
<airTrek> found a bash channel
<blackflow> airTrek: sorry, use {1..5} for rnage
<blackflow> *range
<rangemonger> baller! finally xen passthrough is working
<mitchel> yo guys
<mitchel> just updated the kernel :D
<rangemonger> nice
<mitchel> 4.8.0-30
<mitchel> also what I like about Ubuntu, is that it keeps one version before 4.8 as a backup
<rangemonger> yeah
<OerHeks> any linux does that, mitchel
<mitchel> Really?,
<mitchel> Never knew that.
<rangemonger> cant beleive im finally getting some xen pci goodness
<mitchel> You´re looking forward to game, rangemonger?
<rangemonger> nothing specific atm, just going to be schweet having a win98 vm running with a voodoo3 pci and and sblive pci
<mitchel> wow, awesome!
<rangemonger> yeah
<mitchel> well, I´m using Linux for 3 months now and I absolutely love it.
<rangemonger> i wonder if i can get an isa bridge to use an awe64 too
<rangemonger> yeah, its a bit rough on the edges but there are so many options is nuts
<mitchel> customisability :)
<blackflow> I'll ask you again when you hit the 12 months mark :)
<mitchel> blackflow you´re talking to me?
<blackflow> mitchel: ah, yeah, sorry didn't highlight you :)
<rangemonger> just use timeshift, then you can mangle linux and undo it
<rangemonger> it really helps for learning things
<mitchel> blackflow, You can ask me when I hit the 12 months mark, I´ve used Linux before especially on VM´s, then 3 months ago I decided to install Ubuntu 16.04 on my pc, it was a pain in the ass at the beginning due the fact that I have a UEFI Based system
<blackflow> mitchel: ah and no legacy boot option?
<mitchel> blackflow, I could, but I have Windows installed on this system aswell, I use it for gaming.
<mitchel> blackflow, for the rest I use Linux as my daily OS.
<blackflow> can't boot into win with bios mode?
<mitchel> Nope. I cant.
<rangemonger> that would require a reinstall of windows
<blackflow> I see.
<mitchel> Windows is installed on UEFI.
<mitchel> There´s only one fear I have right now is when Windows overwrites the grub bootloader
<rangemonger> i wonder if new motherboards still have bios emulation
<oleksandr> Hi all. My system freezes. Ubuntu 16.04. Can't figure out the reason. Here is a logs for this period http://paste.ubuntu.com/23613263/
<mitchel> UEFI boards stil l do.
<mitchel> still do*
<blackflow> mitchel: keep an usb stick with Ubuntu live around
<mitchel> blackflow, is there anywhere a tutorial how I can reinstall the grub bootloader when needed?
<rangemonger> oleksandr: at what time did it freeze?
<blackflow> oleksandr: You need to enable persistent logging for journald, in order to show the logs of things that happened just before reboot
<mitchel> oleksandr, Is the system stuck at blackscreen at the beginning?
<blackflow> oleksandr: like I said, you need to set up Storage parameter of /etc/systemd/journald.con, as it is explained in `man 5 journald.conf` manpage
<oleksandr> 14:18
<oleksandr> I set it
<blackflow> mitchel: I don't know, maybe google has it
<blackflow> oleksandr: so after 14:17:23 it freezes and you have to reboot?
<mitchel> blackflow, xd
<oleksandr> yes
<rangemonger> mitchel: theres a grub setup tool with a gui in a ppa im using, want that?
<mitchel> rangemonger, sure :
<rangemonger> ok one sec here...
<blackflow> mitchel: well yeah. I can give you tl;dr tho. boot ubuntu live usb thing. chroot into your root, run grub-install on your disk.
<rangemonger> mitchel: https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<rangemonger> grub customizer
<mitchel> mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<blackflow> mitchel: now, the "where" part of grub-install depends, I've never done it for uefi, so I can't help there.
<mitchel> black, during ubuntu installation I had to point the bootloader to /dev/sda3
<mitchel> do I have to run grub-install /dev/sda3?
<blackflow> oleksandr: is it intel gpu?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, not seen all your messages, but try pointing grub to the windows boot loader uefi on such a systme
<blackflow> oleksandr: I've had intel gpus randomly freeze, though turned out mostly when HTML5 videos were played by chromium
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, on the custom partitning at the bottom I guess
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD, I know. But how to do this in terminal?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, you ca't or easilly,  you just want to do everything from installer
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD, Incase you didnt read, sometimes Ms can be a PoS and overwrites the grub bootloader, my question is, how can I reinstall the grub bootloader once lost
<rangemonger> mitchel: grub customizer might really help you there
<blackflow> mitchel: like I said, I don't know about uefi installs. for normal, legacy gpt boots, you'd need a bios_grub partition, and grub-install /dev/sda  (just sda, no number)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, UEFI is differnet to the old bios systems in quite a few wyas
<mitchel> blackflow, during installation of ubuntu i had to point it to the EFI partition it was /dev/sda3
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, you have to have Ubuntu or any other LInux working with the Windows UEFI set up, to dual boot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, it generally has to rely on Windows UEFI,  and do it the WIndows way
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD, I already have Windows and Ubuntu dual booted on UEFI, but my fear is when Windows updates and overwrites the Grub bootloader
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, share the uefi loader with WIndows
<blackflow> technically tho', you don' tneed grub for uefi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, no that should be ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, oncei t's on it's on,  and you got grub coming up first yeah /
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<rangemonger> mitchel: i dont think win update ever does that
<mitchel> rangemonger, yes they do
<Ben64> no it doesn't...
<rangemonger> maybe if win10 does some new dumb thing
<rangemonger> but 7 and 8 dont
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, Grub won't just get over writted, and when that happended,, was more old bios systems, when people put Windows on again after Liux was already on
<mitchel> rangemonger, sometimes the bootloader has to be updated of Windows, then it just fully wipes the EFI partition and installs the mbr on there.
<mitchel> rangemonger, I have 10 unfortunately.
<oleksandr_> sorry. my system freeze
<blackflow> mitchel: back when I did dual windows-linux boots, I just cut through all the crap and got me a second drive.
<blackflow> windows on its own is free to do what it wants, and linux on its own is too. less than $100 investment for peace of mind.
<oleksandr_> no, now I had running only hexchat, but as you can see chromium isn't a reason
<mitchel> blackflow, and now Linux is your only OS?
<blackflow> oleksandr_: intel GPU, though?
<oleksandr_> even if I don't run any application and live pc as is, after some time it freezes
<oleksandr_> yes
<blackflow> mitchel: on the desktop, yes. Steam works fine for my needs.
<oleksandr_> intel gpu
<mitchel> blackflow, only annoyances i have with Linux is that when I create a document on Libreoffice and save it, it looks really crap on Windows.
<blackflow> oleksandr_: I bet that's the problem, but I have no idea how to solve it. the fact that there's nothing in the logs suggests a hard crash, not a kernel panic. that in turn suggests driver issues.
<mitchel> blackflow, i had a similar problem yesterday
<rangemonger> mitchel: wine+office?
<mitchel> rangemonger, Office 2013 does not work :(
<mitchel> rangemonger, tried it already
<blackflow> mitchel: looks crap in what on Windows? Libreoffice or Microsoft office?
<mitchel> blackflow, ms office
<rangemonger> vbox+office? ::P
<oleksandr_> i tried to install new kernel version before but didn't help. also this issue is present on 14.04, linux mint (mate, cinnamon) and on ubuntu 16
<oleksandr_> i'm out of ideas
<blackflow> mitchel: yeah, possibly. is anyone still using MS office, tho? :)
<blackflow> mitchel: but oh, which file format?
<Ben64> oleksandr_: sounds like you have a broken computer
<oleksandr_> but it works ok under Windows 10
<blackflow> oleksandr_: well... I'm sorry about that. The only good solution imho is to get nvidia. not a cheap solution tho'
<mitchel> sorry lost connection
<blackflow> oleksandr_: but depending on what you need, and you probably don't need much out of it if you use intel (ie. no high end gaming), you can get a cheap nvidia nowadays.
<mitchel> rangemonger, did you get Office with wine to work?
<blackflow> oleksandr_: oh and if that's a newer intel, like skylake and such, it might be months until it's fixed. last time and when I gave up with intels, I had issues with broadwell, so no that new a technology.
<oleksandr_> on my another laptop intel works good, but nvidia has problems. I couldn't solve them so use intel there and without any problems. So, I'm little afraid about nvidia))
<blackflow> mitchel: but oh, which file format?
<mitchel> blackflow, doxc
<blackflow> oleksandr_: what problems?
<mitchel> blackflow, docx
<mitchel> typo
<blackflow> mitchel: you save into MS format from Libre?
<OerHeks> lolz, docx is terrible
<mitchel> blackflow, yes
<blackflow> mitchel: I see. and what OerHeks said. :)
<mitchel> OerHeks, yes but office doesnt read the LibreOffice format
<blackflow> mitchel: I always save as Microsoft Word 97-2003. Works fine, but I never do advanced stuff with it
<blackflow> always = when I need MS office compatibility
<oleksandr_> I'm not sure I will be able to remember the issue. Or... yes, I had some rendering problems there. And I spent here 3-5 days with guys trying to resolve it. So, we couldn't find the solution
<blackflow> but lately everyone I know uses Libre, so I don't :)
<OerHeks> mitchel, sure it does. odf and odt
<oleksandr_> but it's not important
<oleksandr_> I'm ok about intel gpu
<blackflow> oleksandr_: using nvidia driver, or nouveau?
<rangemonger> mitchel: never tried
<oleksandr_> tried both, one by one
<mitchel> OerHeks, Ms 2010 doesnt :(
<oleksandr_> updates and many other stuffs
<OerHeks> oleksandr_, intel is no racemonster, use your nvidia for intensive video tasks
<rangemonger> i dont care enough about office, i just type stuff on kate or wordpad
<blackflow> oleksandr_: Don't know what to say, sorry. I never had issues with nvidia itself and I'd always get an nvidia. intels woudl crash, and last time I tried AMD was 10 years ago, but I hear there's still same kinds of issues :)
<blackflow> *AMD = ATI
<oleksandr_> maybe some time later) afraid to break something)) oh, I see. I had 2 laptops with nvidia and had issues on both))
<blackflow> mitchel: use MS Word 97-2003 .doc   format for that. works fine.
<oleksandr_> I'm not a lucky man)
<mitchel> blackflow, will try, thanks!
<blackflow> oleksandr_: I've heard that updating intel-microcode package would fix some such issues. Don't quote me on that, though.
<mitchel> Whats your steam guys? :P
<blackflow> "whats"?
<mitchel> What´s*
<blackflow> "what's"?
<blackflow> hint hint :)
<mitchel> What is*
<rangemonger> i dont use steam
<blackflow> -.-
<mitchel> ._.
<blackflow> mitchel: what do you mean "what is" our steam :)
<oleksandr_> ok. will try. thanks for your time
<blackflow> it's a game delivery platform.... :)
<mitchel> blackflow, Steam profiles :P
<blackflow> ahhhhhh
<mitchel> blackflow, i just like the community here :p
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blackflow> I think my age is starting to show through. And I've been gaming since late 1980s
<rangemonger> lol saem
<rangemonger> *same
<blackflow> "what is your steam"... I get it... like "what is your twitter" and stuff. 2016 lingo. yeah. old :)
<mitchel> blackflow, I´m 16 so yeah, older people sometimes don´t get it xD
<rangemonger> dag yo, im double that plus 1
<mitchel> lmao, im probably the youngest here xD
<blackflow> +8 here
<OerHeks> guys, move the chitchat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<blackflow> sowwy.
<mitchel> I´m a young Linux enthousiast so yeah :)
<hargut> mitchel: Better to start early with that...
<mitchel> hargut: :)
<hargut> blackflow: I'm trying now to get grub2 running directly from raid5
<hargut> blackflow: the partition layout what could have been used for / was crappy. and too less space. (1 gb is not much).
<mitchel> hargut, its a raid5 is mirror right?
<morf> hi
<morf> will there be any updated of chromium browser because of this error: https://sslmate.com/blog/post/ct_redaction_in_chrome_53 ?
<hargut> mitchel: No. Its XOR
<blackflow> hargut: I don't know if grub can work with 5
<morf> it's real pain in you know where ^
<hargut> blackflow: Have checked that, should work.
<hargut> blackflow: at least grub has raid mdadm and raid5 modules.
<OerHeks> morf, known issue, we are waiting for 54 .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<blackflow> hargut: insmod raid5?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec certs" [Critical,Fix released]
<hargut> and there are reports out which say it works.
<hargut> blackflow: I've just finished bootsrapping. I think it needs insmod raid mdadm & raid5
<rangemonger> raid never seemed worth the trouble for me
<morf> OerHeks: any approximate ETA?
<morf> hours / days / weeks?
<hargut> rangemonger: Let's see if I can get it working.
<OerHeks> morf, no idea :-(
<blackflow> rangemonger: I take it you never ran high availability production servers with hot swappable drives and raid just kept that server online when a disk failed :)
<morf> nerd rage! :)
<hargut> Trouble already starts: GRUB failed to install to the following devices: /dev/md3 Writing GRUB to boot device failed - continue?
<hargut> grub-install: error: disk `md3' not found.
<rangemonger> blackflow: youd be right about that
<xan_IT> hi, i have a question about graphics in linux. can i ask here?
<rangemonger> yep
<mitchel> Go ahead.
<xan_IT> the complete stack from X to gnome-shell is X -> mutter -> GTK -> gnome-shell
<blackflow> morf: do keep in mind that Chromium is in universe.
<xan_IT> ?
<marlies> marlies0nieberg@gmail.com
<vivekananda> hello
<mitchel> xan_IT: whats the question?
<vivekananda> hello
<blackflow> hargut: wait what? why install to md3?
<vivekananda> #ubuntu
<rangemonger> hello n stuff
<xan_IT> mitchel the stack is correct? X -> mutter -> GTK -> gnome-shell
<mitchel> Hi vive.
<blackflow> hargut: note that there are two stages here, 1 the loader itself which is in MBR and gpt bios_grub partition, and /boot which contains the kernel+initramfs that the loader must bootstrap
<mitchel> i believe it is
<blackflow> hargut: /boot could be on md3, but the boot loader cannot
<hargut> blackflow: I know. Need to figure that out manually. Grub often fails during the installer when you have a bit exotic setup. I just thought I try with md3. but it doesn't make sense.
<blackflow> hargut: is that gpt or MBR?
<rangemonger> xen passthrough confirmed! windows is using my soundcard, wooooo
<mitchel> xan I think its true.
<blackflow> \0/
<mitchel> mutter is the window manager for Linux I believe.
<hargut> blackflow: MBR
<hargut> I'll install grub now on sda
<rangemonger> mitchel: just gnome
<vivekananda> hello
<rangemonger> hello
<vivekananda> I need help getting a wireless adapter to work
<blackflow> hargut: then iirc you just grub-install /dev/sd{a,b,c}   -- of course, use actual drives, i'm just making an example here
<mitchel> rangemonger, ?
<rangemonger> mitchel: kde and other use other window managers
<rangemonger> *others
<blackflow> hargut: before you do that, tho', make sure the first partition does not start at offset 0
<hargut> blackflow: Still grub does complain about md3. on grub-install /dev/sda
<hargut> blackflow: 1st partition does not matter.
<mitchel> rangemonger, and Gnome is its own I guess
<vivekananda> I read some things on askubuntu. but I am not sure.  The wireless driver is really weak.  I need to be right next to the router in order to get a signal
<rangemonger> mitchel: cinnamon might use it too since its based on gnome
<mitchel> rangemonger, so is unity
<blackflow> hargut: well, I don't know then. afaik you can't load /boot from raid5.
<hargut> blackflow: layout is 1st partition 512 mb (empty), 2nd partition 512 mb (swap), 3rd partition raid5 storage, 4th partition 512mb (empty)
<rangemonger> vivekananda_: what wifi device is it?
<rangemonger> mitchel: i know unity uses compiz for a wm
<vivekananda> can you tell me what to type in term to show you
<vivekananda> ?
<blackflow> hargut: that's okay as long as that 1st is unused. I meant first usable partition must not start at 0, you need MBR
<vivekananda> rangemonger,  I need to know what to type
<blackflow> hargut: which you probably know :)
<hargut> blackflow: I know.
<rangemonger> vivekananda: lspci will list all pci devices
<rangemonger> it should be one of them
<vivekananda> realtek
<vivekananda> sorry
<mitchel> rangemonger, doesn´t unity have parts of GNOME in it?
<rangemonger> mitchel: yep
<rangemonger> but not mutter
<rangemonger> vivekananda: laptop?
<vivekananda> how do I get the name to show up.. before I just hit tab
<vivekananda> yes laptop.. it is a hp pavillion from sri lanka
<vivekananda> tab still not wroking
<mitchel> rangemonger, im sticking with gnome for now, like it far more than Unity so far. Two days ago I installed GNOME just as a DE and today I installed Ubuntu GNOME from the terminal
<vivekananda> I am using gnome
<vivekananda> 16.04
<rangemonger> everythings better than unity
<vivekananda> I read that it installs the wrong driver and you need to blacklist it
<vivekananda> but I am not sure.  I can do things but I do not know what to do.. need guidance
<rangemonger> could you get the exact model of the laptop?
<rangemonger> btw, nice username. im in "kanada" :D
<mitchel> vivekananda, i did a full install of Ubuntu GNOME today and lost 0 files.
<rangemonger> on the sticker on the bottom of the laptop, it should have a full model name/number
<mitchel> vivekananda, its pretty easy to do an install of Ubuntu GNOME without reinstalling.
<rangemonger> it is, but its not as clean
<mitchel> rangemonger, indeed, it isnt.
<cfhowlett> vivekananda, you need to run sudo apt purge ubuntu-desktop after installing ubuntu-gnome
<mitchel> cfhowlett, no you dont
<cfhowlett>  ?  otherwise you retain the unity ... if that's what you want
<mitchel> cfhowlett, yeah, indeed, but its not needed.
<rangemonger> also good to run sudo apt-get autoremove after that
<rangemonger> cleans the orphans out
<mitchel> cfhowlett, i just did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop, it installed, rebooted, greeted with a new boot screen, did sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and selected gdm, and thats it
<rangemonger> synaptic should really have gui bits for autoclean/autoremove
<rangemonger> to this day, ive never seen any package management better than apt+synaptic
<mitchel> arch linux has better package management than ubuntu imo
<rangemonger> somewhat
<mitchel> you dont have to mess with repos and stuff
<zdenicka> Hello
<mitchel> also it comes with the newest of the newest software
<mitchel> you just type sudo pacman -Syu and it updates everything to the latest
<mitchel> but arch is damn hard to install
<zdenicka> I am struggling heavily with wifi on Lenovo Z51 after two hours of googling and trying I am a bit desperate, has anbody any clue pls?
<rangemonger> i still had some oddities with it, though they escape me at the moment
<mitchel> it fucked up my bootloader on my laptop
<cfhowlett> mitchel, please chitchat in #ubuntu-offotpic.  this the support channel
<rangemonger> oh crap, ive gotta go for a little bit, 30min-1h, be back in a bit
<cfhowlett> !wifi | zdenicka,
<ubottu> zdenicka,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hargut> blackflow: apt-get install mdadm && grub-install /dev/sda helped
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mitchel> cfhowlett, not really off topic. Just saying that Ubuntu could be a bit more community based in terms of package. Arch does a much better job at this
<hargut> Installation finished. No error reported.
<OerHeks> mitchel, please stop the offtopic nonsense.
<cfhowlett> mitchel, again: this is the support channel.  take it elsewhere
<mitchel> k
<blackflow> hargut: ah you needed to install mdadm... I thought it was part of the base installation
<blackflow> hargut: ehhh yeah you did say you debootstrapped, yeah no mdadm there by default
<hargut> blackflow: not during debootstrapping the minimal system.
<blackflow> hargut: but but but.... it boots? :)
<zdenicka> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hargut> blackflow: Will see.. give me some minutes
<hargut> blackflow: looks like grub.cfg has everything there it should have.
<mitchel> how can I identify myself with ubuntu-offtopic?
<ducasse>   !register | mitchel
<ubottu> mitchel: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<mitchel> !register | mitchel
<ubottu> mitchel, please see my private message
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, sign up on freenode for a name, and log in
<blackflow> hargut: root pass, ssh, etc... if that's remote...
<hargut> blackflow: most if it is already done, just need to look through my notes.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, they used to let non registered accounts in there bofore I belive, but then issues with trolls  ( such as you :d joke )
<hargut> blackflow: most importantly /etc/fstab. ;)
<blackflow> hargut: well, if it's only root, you don't explicitly need it, but sure, nice to have
<vivekananda_> hello.. I was speaking with rangemonger.. but I think I was disconnected and needed to reboot
<vivekananda_> this is ubuntu
<vivekananda_> right?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> vivekananda well back in here now ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemongar no longer here it seems
<hargut> blackflow: Oh, didn't know that.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> whats your issue?
<vivekananda_> I have a wireless controller that is not working well realtek  I need help to figure out if some settings can help increase the range.. I need to be right next to the router to work
<hargut> blackflow: I've always created the fstab.
<blackflow> hargut: don't quote me on that. I'm used to ZFS lately and can't remember last time I did fstab. But iirc, it's not needed for root, unless you want to specify options etc... but yeah, nice to have.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> vivekananda a wireless controller hmm, what device ?
<vivekananda_> hp laptop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what you mean by controller ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the built in wireless ?
<vivekananda_> Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or a dongle or something
<vivekananda_> no it is wifi
<hargut> blackflow: Your statement makes sense, / has already to be defined during loading the kernel. So if it's the only partition there is no particular need for the fstab.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> vivekananda  I can't help much with wifi, but you could look for a possible driver,  in addiontal drivers
<SebthreeBQM10HD> vivekananda  search unity for additional drivers, might be something in there,
<blackflow> hargut: precisely. so iirc no fstab is okay, but if it's there, it has to be correct or else boom :)
<blackflow> hargut: as in, if it defines / mount, it has to be correct   (empty fstab is okay too)
<OerHeks> vivekananda_, some have benefit with this ppa with patched driver https://chirath02.wordpress.com/2016/05/12/installing-realtek-rtl8723be-driver-for-ubuntu-16-04/ >> https://launchpad.net/~hanipouspilot/+archive/ubuntu/rtlwifi
<OerHeks> vivekananda_, basicly it comes from this git http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<vivekananda> SebthreeBQM10HD, I lost the intenet again and rejoined
<vivekananda> I am on a usb tether now
<OerHeks> vivekananda_, some have benefit with this ppa with patched driver https://chirath02.wordpress.com/2016/05/12/installing-realtek-rtl8723be-driver-for-ubuntu-16-04/ >> https://launchpad.net/~hanipouspilot/+archive/ubuntu/rtlwifi
<OerHeks> vivekananda_, basicly it comes from this git http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<vivekananda> SebthreeBQM10HD, were there any messages you told me before.. I did not see them
<vivekananda> OerHeks, ok  looking now
<vivekananda> OerHeks, how do I know to trust this ppa
<OerHeks> vivekananda, you do or you don't, mind it is on launchpad and not some website.
<hargut> blackflow: Does not work so far. It's kind a weird: When booting from sda it seems that something is accessed on the disks, but I don't have anything displayed. Booting the other disks there is no reaction at all. So I assume that grub is there, and started, but something fails.
<vivekananda> OerHeks, ok.. why not.  not my machine
<hargut> blackflow: probably the root=/... wrong on the kernel side.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> vivekananda, maybe you got a wireless driver waiting to go in addiontal drivers, I put, and can't help much with wirless
<SebthreeBQM10HD> vivekananda, OerHeks  not so much the ppa itself, but rather who is the preson who put it up, can they be trusted enough etc etc
<slavanap> hello. How to fix bluetooth not working on Acer Aspire 3830TG? Where to start?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, not working how
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD, not detected.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, not used bluetooth on  a PC,  but oh with this Ubuntu tablet using blueetooth pretty much all the time now :).  probably works similar, somtimes devicies dont just detect
<OerHeks> vivekananda, if you have doubts, build the git yourself
<vivekananda> SebthreeBQM10HD, OerHeks thanks  going offline to see if there is an option for secure boot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, make sure bluetooth is on on the lap top, and what device is not detecting ?
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD, https://i.imgsafe.org/d5a5673ad9.png
<vivekananda> OerHeks, I will trust.. why not  I remember the internet of the 90's it was so much safer.  I sent someone a check for a refurbished matel power glove so I could do vr on my 386
<vivekananda> it didn't work and he fixed it for me
<vivekananda> sent it back
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD, it kinda bluetooth adapter not recognized, although it was recognized on previous kernel version
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, hmm make sure bluetooth is actsaully enabled on the hardware of the lap top as well I guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, a bluetooth adapter oh, something you have added yourself toe the lap top for bluetooth support?
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD, no
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, the old kernel is probably still installed, if you booted that up, it would work I guess
<blackflow> hargut: could try forcing UUID of the root's md
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, but that would then mean that the later kernel has done something to stop it working
<SebthreeBQM10HD> basically
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD, in notebook, in Windows OS, this bluetooth provider device is shown as attached as USB device, although it is internal.
<hargut> blackflow: Just have turned of splash, and grub timeout > 0, and stuff like that.
<edmond> hi here
<hargut> blackflow: hoping to get the display up. that would be the best to find errors.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, right, but Windows and Ubuntu/Liinux will support bluetoooth a bit deferently
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD, nvm. Looks like I'm on my own with this new kernel version bug.
<hargut> GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1" to check if grub is online.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, you installed   a load up updates into  ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, kernel version bug, uhmm  well let's find out?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, what did you instll updatewise ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> just the usual updates, new kernel and whatever else
<SebthreeBQM10HD> from repos ?
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes.
<blackflow> hargut: is that a remote or local machine? do you have some kind of (virtual) console access?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, ok first thing to test, go to grub, and load up the old kernel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, bluetooth works or not
<OerHeks> slavanap, did you enable fastboot in windows? that could well prevent the use of usb/wifi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, something else  that isn't the kernel, could cause the issues
<SebthreeBQM10HD> OerHeks, uh it's blueetooth issues
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD,  I'm a developer I know how it works, but I don't know what they patched. I'll try to reboot now and look if it get "fixed".
<SebthreeBQM10HD> OerHeks, with Ubuntu
<OerHeks> * usb bt/wifi
<vivekananda_> I am back
<tomreyn> two of you are
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD, well, this is weird. "Reboot and look if it work" works on Ubuntu...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, with the new kernel, or the old ?
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD, thx for your time & suggestions, this bluetooth detection is really strange.
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD, new kernel.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, sometiems re booting helps to yeah :d h  eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, the Windows way ; d
<slavanap> :D
<slavanap> personally, I don't like that.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h eh
<slavanap> Do you know how to get more "hardware" info according bluetooth on Ubuntu
<slavanap> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, well I guess no kernel bug at least then  :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no, but maybe this OerHeks would
<OerHeks> more "hardware" info than lspci/lsusb ?
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD, nah. There is something. Now bluetooth just stop responding: dmesg shows [  332.113411] Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x0804 tx timeout
<MonkeyDust> there's also 'dmidecode'
<ducasse> L235: look at hcitool/hciconfig man pages
<ducasse> slavanap: ^^
<SebthreeBQM10HD> slavanap, on my tablet, bluetooth drops out at itmes to, devicessomeitems tsop working or not detected at first, I guess  desktop ubuntu would be similar, I can't help much more, maybe OerHeks could
<slavanap> SebthreeBQM10HD, nvm. Thanks for your time!
<hargut> blackflow: I've hardware access. So no big deal.
<hargut> blackflow: Is already up and running.
<blackflow> hargut: solve it? it boots?
<blackflow> *solved
<hargut> blackflow: One could say. Grub2 & Raid5 is pretty unproblematic. Problematic is, if one forgets to configure the network interface in a debootstrapped environment & to not set a root pw, even if ssh access for root was activated. ;)
<slavanap> OerHeks, can you suggest what is bluetooth adapter among these? hastebin.com/docojimuku.go
<hargut> blackflow: It seems there was only an issue with the display & splash/quiet. But the machine booted at the first run I think. Didn't come up in network as I had no automatic entry for enp2/3s0.
<hargut> but even if it had came up, I'd not have been able to access... since no root pw set...
<hargut> blackflow: Thanks for your help & assistance.
<OerHeks> slavanap, ID 0489:e03c Foxconn / Hon Hai
<blackflow> hargut: yeah, that's debootstrap installation checklist :)   root pass, network, ssh, drivers, resolv.conf, .... :)
<rangemonger> back yo
<slavanap> And what are these errors? [   11.637325] usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/64, error -110 [   22.221324] usb 1-1.6: device not accepting address 5, error -32
<OerHeks> slavanap, its an Atheros AR5BBU22
<hargut> blackflow: I just install grub now to all disks to be disk-fail ready.
<edmond> what ubuntu can do ?
<OerHeks> slavanap, did you enable fastboot in windows? that could well prevent the use of BT/wifi
<edmond> newbie
<OerHeks> slavanap, as you stated it worked, i guess something else is troubling you
<cfhowlett> !fcm | edmond read more
<ubottu> edmond read more: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<slavanap> OerHeks, thank you. That for sure named not Foxconn. And this Atheros get laggy after kernel update.
<slavanap> OerHeks, yes. The bluetooth just stopped working after period of time.
<OerHeks> slavanap, wait, laggy or does not work at all?
<slavanap> OerHeks, it worked several minutes ago, then 3 messages like `[  332.113411] Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x0804 tx timeout`  appeared on dmesg and it stopped
<OerHeks> <slavanap> hello. How to fix bluetooth not working .. not detected.. so you made false statements
<badcloud-> I'm trying to run a notify-send script via cron in ubuntu 16.10, running script from terminal works but not in cron. I've tried * * * * * notify-send hello >> /home/user/checkcron.log 2>&1
<badcloud-> with/without DISPLAY=:0, env DISPLAY=:0
<slavanap> OerHeks, sorry, if you read all my messages you'll get it. In short. It doesn't work after boot to Ubuntu. It started after a reboot, and then on current reboot it stopped working after like 5 minutes.
<badcloud-> ~/checkcron.log is created empty
<ducasse> badcloud-: your users cron or roots?
<badcloud-> ah, just saw that I'm not in the cron group...
<EriC^^> badcloud-: notify-send won't put it in the log
<slavanap> OerHeks, will do another reboot and come in a minute.
<EriC^^> badcloud-: msg=hello; notify-send "$msg" && echo "$msg" >> log maybe?
<badcloud-> ducasse: cron
<badcloud-> EriC^^: doesn't work
<ducasse> badcloud-: crontab belonging to which user?
<EriC^^> badcloud-: try it in the terminal first
<badcloud-> ducasse: I'm running crontab as regular user
<slavanap> OerHeks, I identified the issue. It possibly appeared in recent kernel versions and causes `[   11.383035] usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/64, error -110` in dmesg. usb-1.6 is bluetooth adapter.
<slavanap> Can you please tell be, how what this error -110 means and how to install kernel from building it from source.
<slavanap> Or I'll continue googling it...
<badcloud-> ducasse: do I need to add user to cron group?
<EriC^^> badcloud-: no, it's nothing to do with that
<EriC^^> notify-send something >> log doesn't write to the log, try it in the terminal first when you get it running there put it in the crontab
<badcloud-> EriC^^: ok. what you posted works via terminal but in crontab only adds "hello" line to ~/log
<EriC^^> badcloud-: what do you expect it to do?
<ducasse> EriC^^: he wants a notofication, i'd guess
<EriC^^> did yu use DISPLAY=:0 ?
<badcloud-> EriC^^: trying now
<badcloud-> DISPLAY=0. before the line in crontab didn't work
<EriC^^> DISPLAY=:0
<badcloud-> sorry, typo
<badcloud-> I put in DISPLAY=:0
<EriC^^> it should
<EriC^^> let me try it..
<badcloud-> echo $DISPLAY gave me :0.0
<badcloud-> env DISPLAY=:0 doesn't do it either
<EriC^^> yeah it's not working here either, i just get the log without a pop up
<EriC^^> DISPLAY=:0 used to work with notify-send though, pretty odd
<badcloud-> EriC^^: yeah, I remember that too
<EriC^^> trying just DISPLAY=:0 notify-send something now
<slavanap> Hello. How to add public key to apt-key for ubuntu source packages? Now if I download one of packages sources I get  ``gpgv: Signature made Пт 02 дек 2016 18:32:18 MSK using RSA key ID 105BE7F7``  and  ``gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found``
<EriC^^> that's working, so it must be something with the line
<slavanap> dpkg-source: warning: failed to verify signature on ./linux_4.4.0-53.74.dsc
<EriC^^> try with export DISPLAY=:0
<wookie_> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.  While at school my wifi connection keeps dropping out when I am around 20+ students using the same wifi.  Is there a way I can fix my wifi connection to where it won't drop when I'm around that many people?
<EriC^^> badcloud-: yup, it's working with export DISPLAY=:0
<EriC^^> * * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 msg=bla; notify-send $msg && echo $msg >> bla
<badcloud-> "export DISPLAY=:0 && notify-send test" did nothing
<EriC^^> badcloud-: try this exact line
<EriC^^> * * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 msg=bla; notify-send "$msg" && echo "$msg" >> bla
<badcloud-> only wrote file 'bla' with bla in it
<EriC^^> no popup?
<badcloud-> running from terminal shows popup + writes to file
<badcloud-> EriC^^: unfortunatelly no popup via cron
<badcloud-> does it matter which DE I'm using?
<badcloud-> I have fluxbox running instead of gnome
<EriC^^> badcloud-: i dont think so
<EriC^^> does export DISPLAY=:0 notify-send something give any popup?
<vivekananda_> OerHeks, are you there .. ?  I am back  I am on step four and cannot make it work.  cd rtlwifi_new-rock.new_btcoex
<vivekananda_> cd rtlwifi_new-rock.new_btcoex
<vivekananda_> OerHeks, it says to build it and then change the dir to rtlwifi..
<vivekananda_> there is no such directory even though it built ok
<vivekananda_> where is that dire
<vivekananda_> OerHeks, sorry I am on step 3
<badcloud-> 'export DISPLAY=:0 && notify-send something' in term = works, in cron = nada
<vivekananda_> I did this successfuly
<vivekananda_> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) gcc g++ build-essential dkms git
<EriC^^> badcloud-: try DISPLAY=:0 notify-send something > log 2>&1
<vivekananda_> then I rebooted and could not cd to a directory it wanted
<EriC^^> see if it says something in log
<mirak> "Hash mismatch Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.0.24.vbox-extpack"
<mirak> I got that error when installing virtualbox extpack
<badcloud-> EriC^^: creates empty file 'log', no popup
<cfhowlett> !vbox | mirak
<ubottu> mirak: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<EriC^^> badcloud-: try ctrl+alt+f1 , login, type DISPLAY=:0 notify-send something
<cfhowlett> mirak, #vbox is the channel
<EriC^^> badcloud-: then press alt+f7
<kk4ewt> sounds like a bad download
<badcloud-> EriC^^: works
<vivekananda_> Can someone help me.. Here is the web page
<badcloud-> could the issue have to do with cron X permissions?
<badcloud-> although I have no idea what I'm talking about
<EriC^^> badcloud-: try "xhost +si:localuser:$(whoami)" in a terminal
<vivekananda_> I am at this web site here https://chirath02.wordpress.com/2016/05/12/installing-realtek-rtl8723be-driver-for-ubuntu-16-04/
<vivekananda_> Trying step 3
<vivekananda_> SebthreeBQM10HD,  I am at step 3 but stuck
<badcloud-> EriC^^: no change
<adroit_machine> what is the name of wine channel on freenode?
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: #wine-hq
<adroit_machine> thanks, EriC^^
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: no problem
<rangemonger> good news everybody, gnome-music is being revived
<EriC^^> badcloud-: aha, i've no idea maybe it has something to do with fluxbox
<badcloud-> EriC^^: thanks, I'll search around
<ducasse> badcloud-: are you absolutely sure you haven't added this to roots crontab?
<badcloud-> 'sudo crontab -l' gives me "no crontab for root"
<badcloud-> I'm definetely using crontab as normal user
<pampelmuse> Hello. I am usung Chromium 53.0.2785.143 with Ubuntu 14.04 and I have a problem with Amazon. Whenever I go to Amazon, the website appears in a strange format. (No pictures, no design, everything looks like plain text)
<akik> badcloud-: have you heard somebody/read somewhere being able to open x11 apps from the crontab ?
<vivekananda_> Where would rtlwifi_new-rock.new_btcoex be after I installed teh rtlwifi and built this other thing
<pampelmuse> Also the "https" in the url bar of by browser is crossed out.
<ducasse> vivekananda_: is this driver from github?
<badcloud-> akik: I have implimented this before, using arch linux I think
<akik> badcloud-: i've never seen it done but if it's possible you might need to use "xauth list" from your gui session and and then add the cookie to the crontab with "xauth add <line from xauth list>"
<badcloud-> essentially I'd like to automatically check for new messages in gmail and have a notification if I receive anything
<EriC^^> badcloud-: let me try something
<vivekananda_> anyone
<vivekananda_> need to go to bed.. 9:33 pm in Myanmar.. (I know real programmers goto bed at 9am.. but I am a monk
<vivekananda_> )
<EriC^^> i'll try to make a session without using lightdm and see if i can send msgs there, so it's like fluxbox i guess
<EriC^^> badcloud-: yup, it still works
<EriC^^> i was thinking maybe without using lightdm you're missing something
<EriC^^> badcloud-: try ctrl+alt+f1 , login, type DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm
<EriC^^> and modify the line to use DISPLAY=:1 notify-send something
<badcloud-> but my current display is :0
<EriC^^> yes, so it opens a new one
<badcloud-> ah ok
<rangemonger> is there any way to send tty key combos to virtualbox?
<EriC^^> rangemonger: right alt + 1
<EriC^^> *f1
<wookie_> Can someone help me with a wifi problem I'm having or give me some ideas of what could be wrong?
<rangemonger> EriC^^: doesnt seem to do it
<badcoud-> EriC^^: also didn't work
<badcoud-> I'll be back in a few hours
<EriC^^> badcoud-: aha, that's odd
<Iarfen> Hi!
<badcoud-> EriC^^: thanks so much for your help :)
<EriC^^> badcoud-: no problem :)
<Iarfen> What's the best option to install ubuntu core inside windows 10?
<morf> the best option is not to do that
<mitchel> Hello, does anyone use the E-mail client called Evolution
<rangemonger> whatever lastbacked is, it just went open src
<rangemonger> mitchel: i used to
<rangemonger> it was pretty cool
<akik> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, some people do, but Mozilla Thunderbird is way more popular
<LissajousPattern> so i have a dell mini 1012 installed ubuntu and everything was cool until i did apt-get update && upgrade && dist-upgrade now the system will not boot at all
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LissajousPattern, trying to upgrade from which version of  Ubuntu to which?
<LissajousPattern> 16.10
<rangemonger> i actually want to start using evolution again
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LissajousPattern, upgrades sometimes go wrong, and aren't that clean.   you up for a re install ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LissajousPattern, 16.04 was also long term suport. 16.10 is not, so why upgrade ?
<LissajousPattern> and it actually worked at one point in time with 14.04 i thiink
<engpy> wookie_, it seems there is bug with wifi, I can't find solution mine. I have still wifi loosing connection and its wifi list, after pc sleeps.
<mitchel> rangemonger, I want to know how I can setup notifications without having it to leave it running
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, of  new emails?
<wookie_> engpy, but mine works fine after sleeping.  It is just when I am around a lot of wifi users that I can't seem to get a clear connection
<LissajousPattern> should i try LTS?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, I think nether evolution or thunderbird are much good for that
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD, is there any way to do it?
<LissajousPattern> and whats the main differences?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LissajousPattern, which version were you upgrading from. 16.04 to 16.10 ?
<cfhowlett> LissajousPattern, mini would probably prefer a lighter ubuntu.  I suggest lubuntu or xubuntu LTS.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, might be a program for that, an add on thing, but not really for that.  when things go  Unity 8,  yes email notifications definetly :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, I know since the Ubuntu tablet and phone
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD, I dont like Unity 8 to be honest...
<LissajousPattern> SebthreeBQM10HD, actually like i said i have not been able to get any ubuntu distro working since 14.04 i think
<mitchel> LissajousPattern, And how so?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, well that's where Ubuntu is going, it's also onl y rather basic as a preview in 16.10
<LissajousPattern> this PC has been a dead duck ever sincce 13.04 or 14.04
<rangemonger> mitchel: there are likely a bunch of 3rd party notification progs that take care of that
<cfhowlett> LissajousPattern, 14.04 is still supported.  Absent an actual need to upgrade, why not use it?
<mitchel> rangemonger, for now I just don´t like its theme, and I think that Unity 7 lacks features.
<LissajousPattern> cfhowlett, why do the latest release not work?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LissajousPattern, cfhowlett well untill  april it's supportd I think apri.l 2017 next  year
<rangemonger> mitchel: i didnt mean only for u8
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, unity 7 lacks what features? therea are various ohter infarfaces you can run to
<cfhowlett> LissajousPattern, I do LTS only and 16.04.1 works great.  can't tell you anything about 16.10 but old hardware?  lubuntu or xubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, GNOME Shell and what not
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD, indeed.
<LissajousPattern> cfhowlett, i am using lubuntu
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD, i just installed gnome like 2 days ago, alot of features it has
<shirt> how can i manually adjust vsync timing? i have a horizontal tear at a fixed position on the monitor
<LissajousPattern> but since its based on ubuntu i figured i would ask here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, GNOME Shell  GNOME 3 is my prefered interface
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, for a desktop compututer
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD, so is mine :)
<rangemonger> mitchel: waitll you try kde
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, on a Ubuntu tabltet or phone pretty much stuck with Unity 8, but that's different
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD, you use KDE?
<rangemonger> features out the wazoo
<DoctorD90> hi! im organizing an installation party with my lug. We would like to use ubuntu logo (the circle only) as part of our installation party logo for the event. Id like to be sure I can. I read about logo as "ubuntu+circle" not only abut circle. COuld I ask here? :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, sometmies, but I don't like KDE much, yet I was invovled on the commmuntiy side for the last six years, with a more KDE focussed distro,  that took me to events even
<mitchel> It was actually a question for range :P
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, got me doing some public speaking even etc...  now that as invovled with that one though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> now not that
<rangemonger> oh, yeah, its my fav desktop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> rangemonger, what KDE ?
<MonkeyDust> DoctorD90  that question in more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<mitchel> I use Linux for about two years now and 3 months as my desktop OS :)
<rangemonger> yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> KDE hmm  nah i'll stck to GNOME usaully or Unity even
<DoctorD90> thx MonkeyDust :)
<rangemonger> for general use, i like kde best, for making light, purpose built builds, lxqt
<LissajousPattern> cfhowlett, i have tried just about every release of every ubuntu based distro on this thing and every time i do the upgrade it breaks
<LissajousPattern> the first boot is no problem
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD, today I did a fully Ubuntu-GNOME install, quite cool how you can switch between distros without losing files
<DoctorD90> it is a little bit related with admins ofubuntu, but i go there if you suggest so ^^
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LissajousPattern, you can upgrade from ISO from a live media
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LissajousPattern, online updates can go wrong
<cfhowlett> LissajousPattern, are you upgrading in place or clean installing.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, they aren't[ distro's
<cfhowlett> as SebthreeBQM10HD asked ...
<LissajousPattern> cfhowlett, clean install
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, it's just Ubuntu, but with a diffenret interface etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> same Ubuntu  version base
<LissajousPattern> and afterwards it boots fine the first time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, other actsaul  ohter distros, would be  like FEdora and so on
<backbox> Guys can i make backbox in usb persistence?
<LissajousPattern> but like i said when i do apt-get update upgrade and upgrade the kernel it breaks
<mitchel> yeah, i knew that. But once I installed Ubuntu-GNOME over Ubuntu-desktop the boot logo changed, login screen changed,
<MonkeyDust> backbox  backbox is not supporte here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, yes it changes that, but it's still Ubuntu really
<LissajousPattern> grub still exists
<cfhowlett> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<backbox> Thanks <3
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, anything you get from the offical repos in this context, is Ubuntu
<backbox> Then i'll try kali ^_^
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, if you put Mint on that's mostly Ubuntu, but enough to not be Ubuntu,  since quite a few actusal changes in there, even though it uses Ubuntu['s repos for most things
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD, I know. So is Linux Mint, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu and Ubuntu GNOME.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, no just said about Mint, that's not Ubuntu
<LissajousPattern> i have been through this whole process countless time trying to get something to work on it
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<LissajousPattern> even mate breaks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, as in it's not a offical dervative  like Xubuntu and such
<mitchel> oh
<LissajousPattern> lubuntu xubuntu standard ubuntu
<mitchel> and kubuntu :p
<rangemonger> mint is like ubuntu with its own repo added on
<LissajousPattern> well i have not tried kubuntu
<rangemonger> and ubuntu budgie
<mitchel> oh, but you could still add the XX repo to Mint right?
<LissajousPattern> i wont run KDE on this old of a system
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, Mint support   not allowed in here for example, even though it's  like about 95 percent the version of Ubuntu  it's based on
<rangemonger> mitchel: yeah
<cfhowlett> rangemonger, again: it's NOT ubuntu and not supported or discussed here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, Kubuntu support is allowed in here on the other hand, since that's an officaal dervative, hence why you can just download it from the standard offical repos.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !dervatives
<SebthreeBQM10HD> might have spelt wrong so...
<mitchel> yeah. Now I get it.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I think may be a factoid
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<rangemonger> cfhowlett: relax, i just said "yeah"
<Random832> because applying common sense to whether someone's issue is specific to the derivative they're using or not is just too hard
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, notice no Mint in the above? :d
<mitchel> Ubuntu Kylin is that Chinese version of Ubuntu right?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sure, but hardly anyone ueses that I think
<LissajousPattern> i just wish i could find a clear answer. the only thing i found was to install xserver-xorg-video-intel but when i try it say i have the latest
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not sure if that's realy made anymore to
<cfhowlett> kylin is indeed an official ubuntu flavor
<erik__> hi
<Random832> also ubuntu server isn't on that list
<Random832> so basically you have to have a desktop environment installed to get support here?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> server should be probably really
<erik__> may i can ask a question?
<rangemonger> ubuntu budgie is official now too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Random832, no
<cfhowlett> !ask | erik__
<ubottu> erik__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no budgie will be for 17.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but isn't yet
<Random832> SebthreeBQM10HD, people who have the ubuntu base system aren't allowed to get support for it unless they have one of a specific list of desktop environments installed, is what i'm getting from this
<mitchel> How different is Ubuntu GNOME from Debian GNOME even though Ubuntu is based off Debian?
<rangemonger> SebthreeBQM10HD: true
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Random832, that's not true though
<erik__> how to sync an ubuntu-touch device with debian?
<rangemonger> mitchel: different enough
<cfhowlett> erik__, you'll have to ask debin
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, quite similar, since  Ubuntu is based on the Debian testing repos
<cfhowlett> !debian | erik__
<ubottu> erik__: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<rangemonger> its not just like adding a repo to debian
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, but also different enough
<rangemonger> debians probably the next easiest one
<erik__> ok, how to sync ubuntu-desktop with ubuntu-touch?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nah there are other distros out there that are more user friendly than Ubuntu or Debian, but let's not get all into that debate ;d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or uh that can be I mean
<mitchel> Once Hurd will be released, is GNU going to wipe Linux from the distros?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, hurd is already releaed and has been since before LInux :d
<mitchel> hurd is still in beta
<backbox> I was trying to make backbox persistence and i used Kai linux forum and now i can't boot my windows what can i do ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, Hurd is apaprnatly quite useable now with the right other stuff,  but no Linux is where stuff is at now.  and  FSF know it to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mitchel> How about BSD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> except I am not logged in so....
<cfhowlett> backbox, as you have been advised repeatedly, your OS is not supported in this channel.  ask backbox channels for support
<backbox> ok thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, that's like the next interesting thing after Linux. BSD
<erik__> maybe wrong question, how to sync ubuntu-touch with ubuntu-desktop?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, but mostly only really used for servers and such not desktops.  so ubuntu would be better
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD, Linux is gonna be big. And maybe bigger than OS X soon. Maybe.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, it already is,  but for everyt other tech market,  Andriod, super computers, most servers etc
<MonkeyDust> mitchel  for the esktop, you... it already is the biggest on everything but the desktop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, it's just the desktop computer where WIndows and OS X still dominates
<MonkeyDust> you mean*
<mitchel> brb back in 20 min
<LissajousPattern> not for long
<SuperTramp83> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 16.10 (16.04) does not even get recognized by this laptop) on a Acer ES1-533-p4WC, but for the life of me, I can not manage to do it. Specifically, the installation freezes completely (keyboard unresponsive) when installing grub-efi. In BIOS I see only UEFI (no legacy BIOS) and secure boot is disabled. The machine came with Win10 preinstalled. I tried boot repair, no game, I tried manually partitioning the disk 
<erik__> noone here is using Ubuntu-Touch and Ubuntu-Desktop?
<cfhowlett> !patience | erik__
<ubottu> erik__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> !touch | erik__
<ubottu> erik__: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<erik__> ubottu, there is a lot of information missing :(
<erik__> btw. #ubuntu-touch is just for bots only i think ...
<nico_blues> it is ok if i writte here ? or i need to do smth elese ?
<cfhowlett> nico_blues, ask your ubuntu support questions here
<MonkeyDust> nico_blues  this is the ubuntu support channel, write your ubuntu questions here
<emiller213> hello?
<cfhowlett> emiller213 ask your ubuntu support questions here
<tarifa> como retirar a barra inferior
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tarifa> como colocar barra superior nem baixo
<xangua> tarifa: in unity, you don't
<user401> i want to share my phones internet with my android tv through usb tethering. which kernel modules do i need to compile?
<user401> i want to share my phones internet with my android tv through usb tethering. which kernel modules do i need to compile for the tv?
<OerHeks> user401, this is ubuntu support, try the android channel?
<vladimir> hi
<Bonn333> vladimir: hi
<Felix11> Hello, anyone about?
<mitchel> hello
<Ward3> can someone explain what "X :1 -configure" does in general?
<OerHeks> Ward3, in what context? that command does nothing
<Ward3> I used it to create a xorg.conf.new
<Ward3> and then copied it to /etc/X11/
<Ward3> and added some lines to the file
<Ward3> like a Subsection to section "Module"
<Ward3> dunno if it screwed my system
<Threadnaught> I'm trying to format an SD card, but everything I do makes it complain that the card is in read only mode
<Threadnaught> even the things the internet says should put it into read write mode
<Threadnaught> It's basically complaining that it cannot change modes to rw mode because it isn't currently in rw mode
<Threadnaught> halp
<SuperTramp83> Threadnaught:  http://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/194/~/how-to-lock-or-unlock-an-sd-card     ??
<Threadnaught> SuperTramp83: I thought of that, the switch is in unlocked mode
<SuperTramp83> Hmm, maybe it broke? :/
<Threadnaught> omg so fucking weird, something about the port pushes the switch into locked mode when I put it in
<Threadnaught> wtf
<MonkeyDust> Threadnaught  wath your language
<MonkeyDust> watch*
<Threadnaught> oh sorry
<OerHeks> Threadnaught, likely the filesystem is dirty, full with errors
<OerHeks> besides that, unmount the sdcard to format it
<Threadnaught> literally the physical port pushes the switch to locked when you put the card in
<Threadnaught> why would anyone make a card reader like that
<knittel> hello all
<knittel> back with a new ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, ok
<SuperTramp83> Threadnaught: glue it!
<knittel> hmm, i have a knoppix dvd but its heavy in use i think so
<knittel> should it work faster when i install it?
<knittel> i love the graphics but its slow and i guess somewhat overcomplete?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, Knoppix isn't Ubuntu, so can't really get support for it  here
<knittel> kk, i need to go to the knoppix room then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, Knoppix also runs KDE, which you could run in Ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<knittel> apologize i will stay on topic in the future
<knittel> tx ubottyu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel,  yep just a bot
<knittel> big one lol
<knittel> i dont believe so ubottu
<knittel> and if really so, youre a clever bot
<knittel> nothing to speak here?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, no
<MonkeyDust> knittel  i guess you want to be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rizonz> can I see in a presseed instal, during the install, which domainname the host got ?
<knittel> hello mon,key, ah well i understand this is special for questions and not a hangout
<knittel> i'm sorry again
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, it's ok :)
<knittel> good explanation :)
<mitchel> hello hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, hei hei
<eg0r>  hi all is there a way to install kubuntu along side windows 8.1
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hei hei
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg8r  yes
<GrandPa-G> I am using xfce4 via xubuntu dist. I am trying to get a wifi usb to work. It will only start working when I actually start the gui session, ie login. Any ideas how to get it to start at boot?
<mitchel> eg0r, there definately  is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r,  you got Ubuntu installed already ?
<ahrix> - hello
<mitchel> eg0r, and you can even dual boot when UEFI, because thats what I do :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahrix, hi
<ahrix> hi bros
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi girls
<mitchel> hi aliens
<ahrix> - I live in Vietnam :V
<mitchel> Netherlands here.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> England
<ahrix> - Oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mitchel, Holland :d
<mitchel> Linux community is getting bigger and bigger I believe
<mitchel> SebthreeBQM10HD,  :D
<ahrix> BackBox =))
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FluxBOx
<ahrix> kali linux ??
<MonkeyDust> ahrix  backbox is not supported here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> any way anyone got a support issue
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<MonkeyDust> ahrix  neither is kali
<eg0r> no @mitchel i have windows 8.1 installed
<ahrix> - oh
<MonkeyDust> ahrix  type    /topic
<GrandPa-G> SebthreeBQM10HD: me?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, so not LInux installed?
<eg0r> no
<SebthreeBQM10HD> GrandPa-G, sure, but I  can't help as such with yours, since rarely use xfce. but I guess there may be a setting to keep it on, on boot
<eg0r> I have windows installed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, and tat's it ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> only Windows
<eg0r> yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok you can dual boot with Ubuntu
<ahrix> - I have Linux
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ahrix> - Yes
<MonkeyDust> ahrix  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, but on a uefi system which your windows 8 computer is likely to be, that can be a littel tricky or at first
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<eg0r> i tried searching online
<eg0r> they show that there is an option to select install ubuntu/kubuntu along side windows but I dont even get the option
<squinty> GrandPa-G, might want to try in #xubuntu if no luck here
<GrandPa-G> squinty: didn't know it existed. Will stop by there, thanks.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, if you have booted up from a Live CD/DVD/USB there should be yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in the installer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, if  you have made one, and it's not booting, that's something else
<knittel> france here
<knittel> its real international here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, yes indeed
<eg0r> its booting from live usb
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, ok that's a good start
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, install optionsa re only in the installer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, boot up the lile session
<SebthreeBQM10HD> try ubuntu from usb
<SebthreeBQM10HD> try that
<knittel> i like this page, good way to learn "howto"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, things work ok enough like that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, may want to re size Windows first using Windows, and backing up data as well, before trying to put UBuntu on as well
<eg0r> I get manual option to install
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, this channel?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, show me a screne shot, but there should be like install  ubuntu alongside windows options evven
<eg0r> I have resized the windows disk
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, what kind of computer is it ?
<eg0r> there is no install alongside windows option in my case
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, also was fast boot and secure boot disabled  or ot?
<eg0r> its a laptop
<eg0r> dell vostro 2520
<knittel> indeed sebt
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, ok but it came with Windows 8 so liekly to be a UEFI system as well ah
<eg0r> both were disabled
<knittel> kk, i need to say the good words but i dont have the hang of linux language
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r, ok show me a screenshot of   wher it gives option for custom install
<eg0r> no it came with ubuntu actually
<SebthreeBQM10HD> did it oh
<EriC^^> eg0r: what are you trying to do?
<ducasse> eg0r: probably because windows is installed in uefi mode and you boot the installer in legacy or vice versa
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eg0r,  so you put win 8 on yourself ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EriC^^, I thin he's trying to dual boot or intsall UBuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or wanting to
<ahrix> - good bye
<eg0r> yes, I got windows key when I was in college
<mitchel> ducasse, you can still boot the installer in uefi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !manual knittel
<ahrix> - I go to sleep :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mitchel> ducasse, i got ubuntu installed in uefi mode
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, I think the manual couold be useful for you maybe
<eg0r> they were giving out msdn subscription
<ducasse> mitchel: i know, i'm saying he probably didn't
<knittel> perhaps
<mitchel> ducasse, dual booted with windows thats on UEFI ^
<EriC^^> eg0r: so windows is already installed right now?
<eg0r> @eric yes
<EriC^^> eg0r: can you explain the whole problem in a few lines?
<knittel> but i know surfing i have vlc compatible and iu have even java and flash player
<meta-coder> SystemD has been pushed to 14.04? Where are the release notes?
<knittel> only i can not "firmware" my graphics card i  believe so
<knittel> i go to check and tx all
<SebthreeBQM10HD> meta-coder, systemd is not in 14.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> meta-coder,  systemd was put into 15.10 first
<eg0r> @eric^^ I am trying to install ubuntu/kubuntu alongside windows 8.1
<EriC^^> eg0r: ok, boot the live ubuntu usb and come back here
<EriC^^> eg0r: did you already shrink windows to give ubuntu free space?
<knittel> quite a book :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, you want a graphics card driver? which card?
<eg0r> @eric^^ i did
<EriC^^> eg0r: ok, boot the live usb and come back
<meta-coder> SebthreeBQM10HD: I see new systemd package in trusty-updates
<eg0r> but I did that in D drive not in C
<EriC^^> eg0r: np, that'll work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> meta-coder, that would suprise me,  since systemd is a big thing
<eg0r> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> meta-coder, a major thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> meta-coder, I woudn't expect that to go to 14.04 as an update
<knittel> Intel® 945GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<knittel> its an old one i think so
<knittel> not sure but i give it more then 10 years
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, oh the computer is over 10 years old ?
<knittel> i have it 2nd hand but i think so yes
<knittel> but it works fine
<meta-coder> SebthreeBQM10HD: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/systemd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, what's the problem /
<knittel> so, i need to be careful
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> meta-coder, is that the main repos, or a back ports/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> meta-coder, if it's one you enabled yourself, then yes maybe, but by default I woudn't think so
<knittel> i tried install it the first time and my system crashed totally
<knittel> it sais, its not a 64 bits processor
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, install of what /
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<knittel> "said"
<knittel> graphic driver
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, yes indeed old computer won't be 64bit
<knittel> i know i talk 2 things but it was the answer
<meta-coder> SebthreeBQM10HD: It is the main updates repo.
<knittel> cant help that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, make sure you got 32bit Ubuntu installed
<knittel> i have
<SebthreeBQM10HD> meta-coder, Canonical relied on upstart to much for hte mto put in 14.04 I would have thought
<knittel> thats easy x86 or 32 bits
<ducasse> meta-coder: there are systemd packages in trusty, but they are not used for init
<SebthreeBQM10HD> meta-coder, an already releaed lts version
<meta-coder> SebthreeBQM10HD: It is conflicting with systemd-shim
<eg0r> @eric^^ I think i formatted my usb disk i'll have to make live usb again
<EriC^^> eg0r: ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, Ubuntu desktop 32 bit so i386
<knittel> i installed a 200 computers or so in the past , but i do understand the diff between 32 & 64 :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, 64bit  isn't so likely to work on 10 years old system or at all
<knittel> but all done with windows never with linux
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 32 bit iso
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !32bit
<knittel> that is the reason i mentioned the age of the system
<SebthreeBQM10HD> install ubuntu in 32bit
<SebthreeBQM10HD> then things should work better
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes
<knittel> but not sure, the proc = dualcore i686
<knittel> not sure wich category i need to put that one
<meta-coder> ducasse: Looks like they have made it available in trusty repos recently, for those willing to use it to replace systemd-shim
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, only two ubuntu isoes to choose frojm. the amd64 not that one, and the i386 the other one
<knittel> i have installed 386
<knittel> thats not difficult
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, i386 1586  or 1686 it's all 32bit and Ubuntu has i386 for 32bit
<knittel> i see thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> knittel, and  on that system, graphics card should work or enough, if not might be some kind of driver for it though
<ducasse> meta-coder: possibly, but i've not heard anything about it. might be some info on launchpad.
<knittel> yes,  i leave it so, it works ok
<knittel> better then to destroy my computer
<knittel> wwith windows i was good with finding drivers
<knittel> but linux finds them automatic
<knittel> good point of it
<knittel> only the wifi can be problem sometimes
<knittel> however on this one it works fine
<meta-coder> ducasse, SebthreeBQM10HD: They have recently made a lot of changes: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/systemd/+changelog  Can you explain what this is about?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> meta-coder, maybe they will force systemd now or kind of, to prepare you for april 2017 when  14.04 will go end of life
<ducasse> meta-coder: seems to be about running systemd alongside upstart for those who want it
<mitchel> hello hello
<mitchel> hello
<maslen> What does a configure flag of "--enable-static" actually do?
<mitchel> no idea.
<mitchel> static is the opposite from dynamic so yeah, thats all i know
<LissajousPattern> so i think i figured out the issue with my dell 1012 not booting
<mitchel> And it is?
<odfhw5bv9s> hi all. How to enable dolphin git plugin?
<LissajousPattern> i am going to try downgrading the kernel to a 3. version to see if that fixes it
<mitchel> Wouldnt do that.
<mitchel> I dont think kernel doesnt have to do anything with it.
<LissajousPattern> well i am all ears
<BlueCheese> helo ypu all
<mitchel> Newer ubuntu´s have parts in their OS that a kernel needs to use. A 3.x kernel cannot use that.
<BlueCheese> i Need a thing
<mitchel>  hello BlueCheese,
<LissajousPattern> mitchel, i have tried arch as well with a 4. kernel
<LissajousPattern> and same thing
<mitchel> Lisa, can you first issue whats the problem?
<LissajousPattern> i did earlier but here it goes.
<mitchel> I wasnt online at that moment, so I apologize for that.
<LissajousPattern> when i install the latest version of any ubuntu distro i have success booting the new install for the first time after install
<mitchel> Yes.
<LissajousPattern> after doing the update upgrade dist upgrade process and then try to reboot it fails every time
<LissajousPattern> arch included
<mitchel> So, you tried Arch and Ubuntu, and both refuse to boot?
<LissajousPattern> every linux distro that i have tried has been literally the same
<LissajousPattern> mint as well
<LissajousPattern> i have tried lots at this point
<mitchel> Sounds like a grub error to me.
<mitchel> bootloader.
<LissajousPattern> i have had ubuntu running before on this same pc
<mitchel> Yes, but it looks like the bootloader is broken.
<LissajousPattern> but it was with an older version of ubuntu
<LissajousPattern> ok
<LissajousPattern> so what might you suggest?
<mitchel> Try to boot into the system, and hit ctrl alt f2
<mitchel> like at the moment it freezes, try to press ctrl alt f2
<mitchel> it will probably redirect you to the terminal,
<LissajousPattern> ok it will be a minute before i can try i just finished yet another fresh install
<mitchel> Format the whole partitions
<LissajousPattern> thanks for the help by the way
<mitchel> Delete every single partition and re-create them
<LissajousPattern> mitchel, i have
<mitchel> Tried formatting your whole drive?
<LissajousPattern> yes before the install
<mitchel> Partitions are ext4, and the mount point is /
<mitchel> ?
<LissajousPattern> for some reason the partition says ext2
<LissajousPattern> sda
<mitchel> Change it to ext4.
<mitchel> Ext2 is outdated.
<LissajousPattern> when i look at the e option in grub it was ext2
<tomreyn> ext2/4 is a file format, not a partition type
<mitchel> Ext4 is not a fileformat, its a filesystem. Which refers to partition type.
<tomreyn> there are partitioning utiliteis which try to etect thje file system on a partition, and misdetect it as ext2
<LissajousPattern> hmm
<mitchel> .txt is a file format.
<mitchel> ext4 is a filesystem, and also partition utilities have to display it correctly.
<mitchel> They probably don´t misdetect it as ext4.
<LissajousPattern> from the terminal how do i check which it is?
<mitchel> cfdisk /dev/sda
<mitchel> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<newbsduser> hello guys, how can I get picture of a link from console... for instance: visitit http://localhost/report.php report.png
<LissajousPattern> type just says linux
<ducasse> LissajousPattern: if you install ubuntu, it boots properly first time, then refuses to boot after installing updates?
<LissajousPattern> ducasse, yes
<mitchel> wget (link)
<mitchel> ls
<ducasse> LissajousPattern: i would try enabling boot messages and see where it fails
<mitchel> ducasse, i still think its either a very outdated filesystem or a bootloader failure
<mitchel> newbsduser, wget (link here)
<ducasse> mitchel: unlikely, it boots first time after install, indicating that some update breaks it
<LissajousPattern> we will find out soon enough
<mitchel> ducasse, but no distros work for him
<LissajousPattern> yeah none at all
<mitchel> ducasse, he tried arch, mint and other ubuntu systems and none worked, its unlikely that its a kernel issue or an update that broke it. Likely grub thats faulty.
<LissajousPattern> the last version of ubuntu that was installed successfully i am pretty sure was running 3. kernel
<ducasse> mitchel: first boot of ubuntu after install is ok
<mitchel> LissajousPattern, No. Latest version of ubuntu does not run the 3. kernel.
<LissajousPattern> i said the last one that was capable of running on this machine
<LissajousPattern> i have had it on here before just not the latest release
<mitchel> LissajousPattern, 14.04 runs 3. kernel i believe
<ducasse> LissajousPattern: ok, so at what point does it fail now, can you boot the installer?
<mitchel> LissajousPattern, but i dont think like i said that its a kernel issue,
<LissajousPattern> ducasse, i have been able to successfully boot all live usb
<ducasse> LissajousPattern: ok, does the install succeed?
<LissajousPattern> and yes the installers as well
<LissajousPattern> yes
<ducasse> LissajousPattern: but first boot fails?
<LissajousPattern> ducasse, no
<LissajousPattern> first boot is good
<LissajousPattern> but after update/upgrade and reboot then it fails
<OerHeks> What fails exactly? can you paste /var/log/boot.log to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<LissajousPattern> OerHeks, no at the moment
<LissajousPattern> and i have checked logs but cant make heads or tails of them
<LissajousPattern> i am not that well versed yet
<ducasse> LissajousPattern: can you enable boot messages by editing kernel cmdline?
<LissajousPattern> yes
<LissajousPattern> and i have
<LissajousPattern> but nothing says out right "fail"
<eg0r> @eric^^ are you there?
<ducasse> LissajousPattern: ok. can you try booting in recovery mode?
<LissajousPattern> everything in fact says "ok" but it just freezes part way through
<LissajousPattern> ducasse, yes
<LissajousPattern> and i tried every option to fix it through recovery
<LissajousPattern> but nothing worked
<eg0r> @Eric^^ are you there?
<ducasse> LissajousPattern: if you can boot in recovery and post the boot.log, we can get somewhere
<LissajousPattern> and if i try too boot while in recovery it also fails
<mitchel> Lissa, in recovery press ctrl alt f2
<LissajousPattern> this is why its been so difficult for me to find an answer
<LissajousPattern> well it will be a moment i am trying something else first i am halfway through this certain process
<mitchel> ctrl alt f2 will let you access the terminal.
<LissajousPattern> i tried that previously and even that was giving me trouble
<eg0r> Hi all I am trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 8.1, currently live booted from usb
<mitchel> eg0r,
<LissajousPattern> the terminal would appear and then disappear instantly before i could even enter anything in
<mitchel> eg0r, im willing to help you
<eg0r> hi mitchel
<mitchel> eg0r, Is windows 8.1 installed as UEFI or Legacy>?
<backbox> Salut
<eg0r> @mitchel aren't they interchangeable
<backbox> No french ?
<eg0r> @mitchel currently on legacy
<LissajousPattern> mitchel, the reason i think it may be the kernel is because someone else had the same exact problem and he tried every variant that used 4. kernel and had the same problem but he was able to get it working with 3. for whatever reason
<LissajousPattern> so i am trying it first
<ducasse> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<mitchel> eg0r, I would still suggest to check it, to do this, boot up into Windows, hit Windows + R and type in msinfo32
<LissajousPattern> its really no big deal at this point if it does not work i will try whatever else
<mitchel> LissajousPattern,  Might aswell that your hardware isnt supported for the 4.x kernel.
<eg0r> @mitchel its currently on legacy, I've checked
<mitchel> Alright, good
<Guest39387> Help,Newby 2 months, ubuntu xfce desktop, trying to add lxde desktop, when i log out only xfce session and xubuntu session avilable after installing lxde, No unity available either
<eg0r> how can I give you my screenshot
<mitchel> eg0r, go to the partitioning tool and create two partitions: One ext4 partition, about 30 GB minimum, set mount point to /, and a 3-4G swap partition, tick the format box next to those partitions and click continue
<mitchel> Make a photo with your phone and send it to me I guess.
<knittel> good evening to all again
<mitchel> knittel, good evening.
 * LissajousPattern crosses fingers while booting 3. kernel
<knittel> hello Mitchel
<knittel> i'm reading the manual
<knittel> its very good :)
<mitchel> LissajousPattern, I think it will work. 4.x kernel is probably a hardware related issue, which I didn´t think of.
<LissajousPattern> we shall see
<eg0r> @mitchel sent you the screenshot
<LissajousPattern> success! thanks for all the help though
<LissajousPattern> holy crap
<Guest39387>  Help,Newby 2 months, ubuntu xfce desktop, trying to add lxde desktop, when i log out only xfce session and xubuntu session avilable after installing lxde, No unity available either
<mitchel> eg0r, can you please send it again?
<LissajousPattern> its taken me literally a couple of years to get this system back
<mitchel> LissajousPattern, What I would do immediately is to report this issue. This is a hardware related problem to the kernel.
<LissajousPattern> finally
<mitchel> Kernel related problem to the hardware better said.
<LissajousPattern> mitchel, idk how
<eg0r> @mitchel sent you the screenshot
<eg0r> @mitchel its a pm
<mitchel> eg0r its not saving for some reason
<eg0r> ok
<mitchel> eg0r could you try to upload it to imgur?
<LissajousPattern> bbiab its time to celebrate with some omelets
<mitchel> and send the link?
<LissajousPattern> again thanks for all the time and effort
<mitchel> LissajousPattern, Yeah. Again, report this issue to the ones who create the kernel, with system specifications provided.
<mitchel> eg0r, Upload the picture to imgur.com
<tomreyn> "ubuntu-bug linux"
<mitchel> tomreyn, He has to give the issue to the ones who create the kernel, Linux, and not to Ubuntu.
<Guest39387> can anyone tell me why when i have installed an additional desktop it is not listed in the log in screen?
<mitchel> eg0r, did you upload the file already?
<tomreyn> mitchel: if the non-working kernel is one form ubuntu, then ubuntu should receive the bug report (since kernels are modified). i would think the ubuntu bug trigers will either report an upstream bug or ask the bug reporter to do so if needed.
<tomreyn> s/ form / from /
<mitchel> tomreyn, he tried multiple distros that arent ubuntu based and they didnt work aswell
<mitchel> tomreyn, usually kernels aren´t modified, as you can install the kernels from kernel.org
<OerHeks> mitchel, ubuntu kernels are ..
<ducasse> mitchel: ubuntu's kernels _are_ modified
<wookie_> I'm trying to install a program and it requires libboost-regex1.58.0         How do I install it?  I keep getting  Unable to locate package libboost-regex1.58.0
<ducasse> mitchel: besides, it's not at all clear this is a kernel issue
<mitchel> ducasse, well, if it works with 3.0 and not with 4.0, and no other distro works, then I think its a kernel issue.
<carbine> Hello everyone. I am unable to use optirun after suspend. Running an 820m using the nvidia-365 drivers on Xubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> LissajousPattern: had you tried a firmware (bios / uefi) update?
<mitchel> tomreyn, thats something that could be an issue too.
<mitchel> eg0r, hello, you still there?
<Guest39387> hello
<eg0r> @mitchel http://imgur.com/a/0kl79
<OerHeks> tomreyn, that machine has no UEFI afaik, dell 1012
<Guest39387> scott +r
<OerHeks> old intel 3150 ..
<tomreyn> i see, hadnt checked
<OerHeks> My best guess: faulty disk.
<mitchel> eg0r, so you´re running Kubuntu, show me the partition part of the installer
<OerHeks> ( without boot log there is no way saying )
<Scott>  Help,Newby 2 months, ubuntu xfce desktop, trying to add lxde desktop, when i log out only xfce session and xubuntu session avilable after installing lxde, No unity available either
<eg0r> @mitchel i am running kubuntu yes
<mitchel> eg0r, show me a screenshot of the installer part where the partitions are shown.
<eg0r> @mitchel what do you mean by the partition part of the installer
<Citizen__> Hi, I am using Kodi as a media server and it works great for files. I would like to share also video addons so I can watch video addons from TV. Is this possible?
<mitchel> eg0r, screenshot me the installer
<mitchel> eg0r, to the point where it says: Where to install Ubuntu?
<eg0r> thats what I sent you mitchel
<uxfi> pranam all
<mitchel> eg0r,  thats not the installer...
<mitchel> eg0r, you only sent me a screenshot of konversation..
<ArgentWarrior> Is there a way to force case-sensitivity on a specific folder (and subdirectories) or on an NTFS disk image? I play and mod my games on Linux a lot, and modding Oblivion is a total PITA because of case-sensitivity. Two files with the exact same content can exist, but one might be capitalized, and this makes my games crash or display black or purple textures
<eg0r> @mitchel http://imgur.com/a/lGUim
<mitchel> hit manual
<mitchel> and again show me a screenshot.
<eg0r> @mitchel http://imgur.com/a/QZXaD
<mitchel> hit continue and show me a screenshot again,
<eg0r> I've already clicked on that its taking time
<mitchel> oh
<mitchel> its probably mounting everything
<mitchel> it will take a moment, had it too
<eg0r> @mitchel http://imgur.com/a/W77Mc
<ArgentWarrior> *case-insensitivity I mean
<mitchel> Ok, click the unusable (last and hit add), enter an amount like 40 GB, make file system ext4 and the mount point is /
<eg0r> ok
<Citizen__> Hi, I am using Kodi as a media server and it works great for files. I would like to share also video addons so I can watch video addons from TV. Is this possible?
<Citizen__> Or video addons can only be used locally?
<mitchel> eg0r, after you´re done, create a 4GB partition and make it swap.
<mitchel> eg0r, just hit add again, size = 4096 MB, and the type is swap
<eg0r> @mitchel I am not able to click on add
<mitchel> highlight unusable
<eg0r> done
<mitchel> and now try to click Add.
<rafal> Hello
<eg0r> @mitchel its unclickable
<mitchel> eg0r, wait a second.
<eg0r> @mitchel http://imgur.com/a/7ZyZ7
<MonkeyDust> eg0r  no need for the @ ... simply type eg and hit tab to autocomplete
<mitchel> eg0r,  one moment.
<mitchel> click on the unusable, format and enter size 40 GB
<eg0r> mitchel: http://imgur.com/a/5SvbV see in this image the clickable button is highlighted
<rafal> Losers
<kr3uzdidit> Hi faggots
<mitchel> eg0r, now i get it
<rafal> We own this channel now and there's fuck all anyone can do about it. Understand?
<MonkeyDust> it's lonely teenager time again
<mitchel> eg0r, you only are allowed to have a max of 4 partitions
<rafal> MonkeyDust is a child molester. Confirmed.
<kr3uzdidit> Is this seventh grade study hall momma joke hour?
<eg0r> same is the case when i try with ununtu mitchel
<eg0r> ok
<mitchel> eg0r, wait a second.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !troll
<rafal> sudo rm -rf /
<mitchel> dont enter that command
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> don't run that comand
<rafal> RUN IT
<rafal> It will speed up your machine
<kr3uzdidit> lmao
<rafal> hahahaha... I run it at least twice a week.
<mitchel> dont run it
<rafal> Mitchel is a newfag
<eg0r> sda1, sda2, unusable1 and sda 3 are unusable to me but windows has taken it up
<mitchel> eg0r, go back to windows and make those partitions extended.
<eg0r> i wont do it rafal
<rafal> eg0r - YOU MUST
<eg0r> mitchel: i have tried but its not happening
<mitchel> eg0r, go back to Windows, create two partitions and make it an extended partition
<rizonz> 4~has there been changed something on 14.04 for rootlogin ? I cannot SSH to the box with PermitRootLogin yes in the ssh config
<kloeri> rafal: drop the trolling please
<eg0r> that 389 gb of unusable has an extended partition of 80 gb
<scott_mills> hello]
<eg0r> mitchel: i had allocated that space to install ubuntu
<mitchel> I cant see any partitions in there.
<eg0r> mitchel:  i dont either
<SebthreeBQM10HD> scott_mills, hi
<mitchel> eg0r, try to go to gparted in KDE
<scott_mills> i am trying to fix a problem that xubuntu has
<scott_mills> i installed lxde
<mitchel> eg0r, if its not on the disc, click the K button, and search for Konsole, then type in: sudo apt-get install gparted
<eg0r> done
<scott_mills> however only xfce session, and xubuntu session are listed to use
<mitchel> type in sudo gparted
<mitchel> and screenshot me the window.
<wookie_> Can someone walk me through installing a program called LinSSID for ubuntu 14.04?
<wookie_> I'm lost
<tehBTP> @wookie: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-linssid-2-7-on-ubuntu-14-10-ubuntu-14-04-debian-8-debian-7-and-derivative-systems/
<scott_mills> can anyone help?
<wookie_> @tehBTP dude if this works, I will love you long time
<ioria> wookie_, there is also a ppa if you really want https://launchpad.net/~wseverin/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<eg0r> mitchel: gparted is starting up
<mitchel> did you do it with sudo gparted?
<wookie_> ioria, thanks.  I'm still an Ubuntu noob
<ioria> wookie_,  it's the same tehBTP posted :þ
<wookie_> Oh, cheers, hah.  Like I said I'm a total noob
<ahi2> scott: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxde
<eg0r> mitchel: http://imgur.com/a/6aCEO
<mitchel> okay,highlight unallocated and hit partition then New
<wookie_> tehBTP, thanks it finally worked.  I was trying to install it some other way.  I appreciate it!
<mitchel> make it the amount you´d like and make it as extended.
<mitchel> eg0r, highlight unallocated > at the global menu, hit Partition then New
<eg0r> mitchel: http://imgur.com/a/mtoEC
<mitchel> eg0r, did you make it extended?
<mitchel> first also delete that 3 gb unallocated partition
<eg0r> no mitchel, its already extended
<eg0r> mitchel:  i am unable to delete that 3 GiB of un allocated space
<tehBTP> wookie_, i'm still new to linux but from my years of working on windows I can tell you google is your best friend.
<eg0r> even in windows, its the recovery disk that had ubuntu recovery in it when I had purchased the laptop
<Miklo> has anyone managed to install pipelight in ubuntu 16.10 ?
<eg0r> mitchel: it just doesn't goes away
<skinux> I need a way to see all software and libraries that have been installed, that WERE NOT installed out-of-the-box?
<mitchel> eg0r, is it possible to create a logic partition?
<mitchel> hit free space, create as: Logical Partition
<eg0r> mitchel: let me log into wndows and try to make an extended partition
<mitchel> Sure thing.
<eg0r> or logical partition whichever is possible
<rizonz> no-one a clue ?
<egonsen> hi! how are file attributes like setuid implemented in linux? i'm asking because i wonder how the linux kernel knows which file attributes are supported by each file system. is this implemented within the file system drivers and the kernel has a generic interface?
<mitchel> rizonz, whats the issue?
<ducasse> skinux: try 'apt-mark showmanual'
<rizonz> mitchel: I can't loging using ssh with my root user (only user atm)
<ducasse> egonsen: try asking in ##linux
<rizonz> it always worked on new installs
<mitchel> ssh root@ip maybe?
<rizonz> using putty
<eg0r> miichel: are you there?
<tomreyn> rizonz: grep -i PermitRootLogin /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mitchel> yes i am
<eg0r> mitchel: are you there?
<eg0r> mitchel: http://imgur.com/a/tb0yL
<tomreyn> rizonz: that's on the openssh server
<rizonz> tomreyn: set to yes
<eg0r> mitchel: this is my windows partition
<tomreyn> rizonz: maybe Password logins are disabled in general. also check /var/log/auth.log for a better clue on how it's failing.
<mitchel> click the 80 gb one and make it logical
<eg0r> mitchel: how is it done?
<rizonz> tomreyn: so kinda weird
<tomreyn> rizonz: weird, how?
<mitchel> eg0r, http://vrexpert.virtualrealities.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Google5.jpg
<mitchel> wait
<mitchel> eg0r,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmpEyaPQ2T0
<rizonz> tomreyn: rootlogin is set on yes
<mitchel> eg0r, instead of selecting the primary partition in the program you select the unallocated one
<tomreyn> yes you said so before. but there are many factors which can prevent successful authentication, if that's what is actually happening (i am guessing since you only gave us "cannot login" without further details)
<tomreyn> rizonz: to check whether password authentication is allowed: grep -i PasswordAuthentication /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tomreyn> and check the logs, too.
<rizonz> 4~thave that also set on yes
<rizonz> auth.log gives me bad credenmtials
<tomreyn> so you'Re using bad credentials
<rizonz> tomreyn: no that I know I can login on it's local cli
<ducasse> rizonz: same keymap on server and client?
<rizonz> ducasse: yes
<ducasse> rizonz: have you got another user you can ssh in as?
<rizonz> ducasse: nope
<ducasse> rizonz: what is UsePAM set to in the sshd config?
<rizonz> ducasse: not, only GSSAPI
<ducasse> rizonz: set it to yes and restart sshd
<rizonz> ducasse: same issue
<mitchel> eg0r, brb
<ducasse> rizonz: and it still says 'bad credentials' in auth.log?
<eg0r> ok mitchel
<mitchel> eg0r, are you following the steps on the video?
<mitchel> also remember to create a 4 gb partition
<eg0r> mitchel: they are trying to sell theit product i think
<rizonz> ducasse: yep :(
<mitchel> eg0r, use EaseUS partition master
<eg0r> because their software wont run w/o aomei dynamic disk manager
<mitchel> http://www.partition-tool.com/easeus-partition-manager/convert-primary-to-logical.htm
<mitchel> a tool i used
<eg0r> ok
<ducasse> rizonz: i don't know what to suggest, that message means it didn't accept the password, i can't tell you why
<rizonz> ducasse: yeah me neither, never had this before
<ducasse> rizonz: can you login locally, create a user with the same pw and then try to ssh in as that user?
<rizonz> ducasse: locally is no issue at all
<rizonz> but SSH is a wrong apssword
<rizonz> ducasse: I have no clue, never had this before
<mitchel> eg0r_,
<eg0r_> hi mitchel
<ducasse> rizonz: any special characters in the password?
<rizonz> ducasse: tested with test123 and test123!
<rizonz> both same issue
<ducasse> rizonz: ok, then i officially have no clue :-/
<rizonz> it might be that it needs 8 characters and test123 doesn't fdit ?
<eg0r_> mitchel: this one too doesn't has that option
<thiam> je ne comprends rien de rien
<rizonz> ducasse: me neither
<rizonz> and I'm no linux sissie :)
<mitchel> so if you right click a partition and click Convert To Logical, doesnt it work>?
<tomreyn> rizonz: what does the auth.log message say exactly (you can redact the ip address)?
<eg0r_> there is no convert to logical mitchel
<eg0r_> mitchel: see pm
<rizonz> tomreyn: Failed password for root from m.y.i.p
<jtornero> hello all. during distro-upgrade I ended with non.bootable system
<ducasse> rizonz: i'm beginning to suspect a client problem
<rizonz> ducasse: mhh why, other hosts don't have the issue
<jtornero> with an alert: "UUID does not exists dropping to a shell" message
<ioria> rizonz, grep PermitRootLogin  /etc/ssh/sshd_config    what it says ?
<jtornero> so far I've found that there is a problem with grub
<ducasse> jtornero: dist-upgrade or 'distro upgrade'?
<jtornero> ducasse: well, don't really know because it was through gui
<ducasse> jtornero: you were trying to upgrade to new version of ubuntu?
<jtornero> ducasse: I think so
<ducasse> jtornero: or were you just installing regular updates?
<jtornero> I've tried to follow an answer from http://superuser.com/questions/181733/how-can-i-restore-grub-without-a-live-cd and also following the grub user manual
<jtornero> ducasse: I was installing regular updates and distro upgrade was offered. Last time it was like a charm
<ducasse> !fixgrub | jtornero try this
<ubottu> jtornero try this: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rizonz> ioria: yes
<ducasse> jtornero: see the restoregrub link
<ioria> rizonz, the ip/name is correct ?
<jtornero> ducasse: Thanks. I'll try also that ways. Just thinking maybe it is matter to make it boot through grub console
<NoImNotNineVolt> audio works fine over spice, but if i'm doing gpu passthrough and disabling spice, what other options do i have?e
<rizonz> ioria: from ?
<NoImNotNineVolt> whoops, wrong channel :P
<ioria> rizonz, server
<rizonz> ioria: yes as I'm tailing auth log there
<john_KE> hey guys i am in a fix .. i messed with my gnome and now system setting icon has only 3 inside it .... how can i fix the error getting perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<john_KE> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings error thanks in advance
<john_KE> ```perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<john_KE> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings```
<Bluefoxicy> is Chromium giving any site with certificates expiring in 2017 as invalid today?
<Bluefoxicy> it isn't letting me access my bank, twitch, or amazon
<Bluefoxicy> I tried restarting it and clearing cache
<tomreyn> rizonz: hmm well then it should indeed be wrong. you can run sshd and ssh client in debug modes if you want to know for sure
<ikonia> Bluefoxicy: is it possible the clock/date on your system is out
<wookie_> Any wifi problem solvers here?  If there are a lot of wifi users in a small area, how can I make it so I am able to receive wifi signals better?
<tomreyn> Bluefoxicy: also install updates, there was a recent issue with symantec certificates
<rizonz> tomreyn: yap need to see thanks
<Bluefoxicy> it says SUnday Dec 11 4:01pm and I fixed it with ntpdate
<Bluefoxicy> tomreyn:  oh, symatnec
<wookie_> It seems like the more people are around me the less able I am to use the internet
<Bluefoxicy> tomreyn: I have no updates to install today
<Bluefoxicy> I've tried apt-get update six times since about 6 hours ago
<ikonia> Bluefoxicy: the other thing to consider is....are you being hit with a man in the middle ?
<ikonia> Bluefoxicy: less likley, but more serious
<ducasse> ikonia: i get the same thing with amazon in chromium
<ikonia> ducasse: thank you for confirming
<Bluefoxicy> ikonia: no, I checked with https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.amazon.com&hideResults=on&latest and the certificate fingerprints are the same
<Bluefoxicy> and it's only a subset of files
<Bluefoxicy> so unless comcast or the NSA are trying to hack my amazon and twitch account, that's a negative
<Bluefoxicy> subset of *sites
<Bluefoxicy> like it doesn't impact facebook, youtube, or google
<skinux> What is command-not-found??
<wedgie> skinux: fairly self descriptive... where are you seeing that?
<skinux> apt-mark showmanual
<ikonia> I suspect it's something more likley tomreyn said, where the CA in the browser is out of date
<skinux> apt-mark showmanual isn't the best tool because it shows at least some stuff as manually installed it clearly was automatically installed, probably upon installation.
<SageTGreat> sup
<tomreyn> Bluefoxicy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec certs" [Critical,Fix released]
<knittel> back again
<tomreyn> Bluefoxicy: it *may* be this. but then updating the browser would have helped unless oyu have the update repositories disabled.
<tomreyn> Bluefoxicy: which version of the chromium package (use this to tell: dpkg -l chromium\* ) do you have, and which ubuntu release version are you on?
<wedgie> skinux: its a tool that gives suggestions when you try to run a command that isnt there. for example, run ''sl''  (a common typo of ''ls'')
<Bluefoxicy> tomreyn: apt-get --reinstall -> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety/universe amd64 chromium-browser amd64 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu1.1307 [55.8 MB]
<morf> Bluefoxicy: and this version should work?
<Bluefoxicy> morf:  that's the latest version released into the 16.10 repositories by Canonical
<morf> which is also broken...
<ducasse> tomreyn Bluefoxicy seems this bug has cropped up again, there are several comments on that bug report from within the last few hours
<Bluefoxicy> looks that way
<tomreyn> yes i assume the previous 'fix' was to extend the deadline, and it re-expired today.
<morf> oh
<morf> make sense
<tomreyn> that's just a guess, however, haven't reviewed the patch
<morf> but also kind of embarrasing
<tomreyn> Bluefoxicy: what'S the actual error message chromium displays?
<ducasse> tomreyn: same as in the bug report
<tomreyn> it should be some gibberish in all capital letters
<tomreyn> ducasse: you got it, too?
<Bluefoxicy> tomreyn:  Attackers might be trying to steal your information from amazon.com (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards). NET::ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED
<ducasse> tomreyn: yep, just found out
<morf> like the chrome from google works fine
<morf> but..
<knittel> you guys talking browsers?
<pmeeke> I having problems upgrading mariadb on 16.04, my errors look like this http://hastebin.com/ulayurorox.vbs. I seem to remember comming accross this problem before but forget how i resolved it, can anyone help?
<knittel> *something wrong with firefox?
<Bluefoxicy> pmeeke:  Just use docker Kappa 8)
<morf> pmeeke: try apt-get purge mysql* mariadb* and reinstall (DO NOT remove your database when asked)
<pmeeke> morf: yeah thats the danger part I am worried about
<tomreyn> pmeeke: run this to get the actual error: sudo dpkg --configure mariadb-server-10.0
<morf> pmeeke: it's asking you a question while doing it (and if you are paranoid you can cp -R /var/lib/mysql/ somewhere temporary)
<Bluefoxicy> pmeeke:  what are you using mariadb for?  Server?
<pmeeke> morf: I have diaspora and gnusocial both running on the server
<pmeeke> Bluefoxicy: yes
<snowden> i was followed by police just now
<Bluefoxicy> pmeeke: I say just run MariaDB in a docker container.
<morf> that's most ridiculous thing i have heard today :)
<tomreyn> snowden: only ubuntu support here. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat and bad jokes.
<snowden> it is 3 clock AM now,why they follow me? maybe i am under surveillance
<pmeeke> morf: i believe it has something to do with the big blue/pink configure screen not appearing, I am trying a reconfigure now but no joy. I would be cautious to do a purge in case this screen still will not appear on the install
<morf> pmeeke: there is some cyclic error i have it myself and wasn't able to dpkg-reconfigure it manually ... so as i said before backup / purge / install again
<YABOO> #mode
<pmeeke> fingers crossed :)
<BeautifulBash> In my 6 years of using Ubuntu across millions of machines, I've never come across a problem getting it to install... Until today :( . My ThinkPad P50 simply refuses to boot into my USB for Ubuntu Gnome
<BeautifulBash> whenever it does boot, I usually get bombarded with squashfs read error
<BeautifulBash> s
<Bluefoxicy> pmeeke: you can try this https://gist.github.com/bluefoxicy/d9d4b010613ff51a5ce9f43759573719
<Bluefoxicy> you may need to adjust for whatever it is you need to change for my.cnf :)
<knittel> maybe youre key is not good (anymore)?
<knittel> i have an thinkpad R60
<ducasse> Bluefoxicy: this bug is due to a symantec screwup, and was triggered in 14.04/16.04 a short while ago. they made a temporary fix, but since the bug hadn't been triggered in 16.10 (yet) that 'fix' wasn't released for 16.10 back then.
<Bluefoxicy> ah
<ducasse> Bluefoxicy: i'm guessing we will get an update by end of day tomorrow
<Bluefoxicy> nod.
<ducasse> Bluefoxicy: and then they have 10 weeks to actually _fix_ it :)
<Bluefoxicy> they could just drop chromium-54 into -backports but -backports seems to not exist for non-lts
<ducasse> comments say 54 from ~canonical-chromium-builds ppa works
<Dr-007> good day
<Dr-007> friso@awesome:/tmp$ rm *
<Dr-007> -bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<Dr-007> my disk is full
<Dr-007> with logfiles in /tmp from a website
<Ben64> choose a shorter argument list
<Dr-007> i cant remove them like this
<ikonia> Dr-007: if you need to do everything do a for list
<akik> Dr-007: you can use find and xargs rm to do it
<Dr-007> i know when you restart it will get cleared. but perhabs because the error it wont work and my server wont start up at all (because disk is full)
<Dr-007> find /tmp -ctime +10 -exec rm -rf {} +
<ikonia> Dr-007: for i in `ls`; do; rm -rf $i; done
<Dr-007> ah those arent xargs, but i think its working
<_Sym_> I was mentioning a few days ago that nautilus was occasionally freezing up when deleting files if I used the actual "delete" key on the keyboard.
<_Sym_> Well, I think I solved it by setting the correct keyboard map
<MWM> ive got a directory owned by proxy:proxy and keep getting permission denied unless I set the permissions far too loose (776) if I add my default user to the proxy group that will clear up correct?
<tomreyn> Bluefoxicy, ducasse: one of you two should probably file a new bug report on chromium then since those comments on the existing, solved, bug report will be ignored.
<_Sym_> MWM, yes if your user is in the proxy group then you can set it to 770
<MWM> thank you Sym.
<ducasse> tomreyn: i can do that, i'll just point to the last few comments on the old report
<PlurX> x
<tomreyn> also state your verison number, the output / message you get to see, ubuntu and application version.
<tomreyn> ducasse: ^
<ducasse> tomreyn: yup, i know :)
<tomreyn> thought so, but wasnt sure
<tomreyn> hmm, i can't seem to reproduce this with either https://www.amazon.com or https://chase.com on chromium (latest available version) on 16.04, after clearing all caches and restarting the application
<tomreyn> maybe the is another time based mechanism involved which triggers it.
<BeautifulBash> OK, how do I get access to a grub menu on a DD'd ubuntu image?
<BeautifulBash> it boots straight into the Ubuntu image
<_Sym_> BeautifulBash, holding F10 on bootup does it for my laptop
<_Sym_> BeautifulBash, but it depends on your device
<BeautifulBash> oh hang on got it, it kept booting straight into the installer drive without giving me the menus for different options
<reisio> used to be SHIFT
<BeautifulBash> f6 it was
<BeautifulBash> well, the squashfs read error wasnt because of my USB stick, just tried it on another computer and it worked fine
<skinux> I need instructions to make sure Ubuntu is actually using my SWAP partition? Also is it more swap or less swap usage that improves performance?
<reisio> swapon -s
<reisio> with modern systems, swap doesn't do very much most of the time
<ducasse> tomreyn: see what i wrote to Bluefoxicy above, this bug was triggered (and sort-of-fixed) in 16.04 earlier, in yakkety it wasn't triggered until today
<reisio> with modern systems, it's mostly useful for hibernating, but it is also by default assumed by the kernel (Linux) to exist
<_Sym_> skinux, swap memory is usually very slow and will not increase performance.  Although, it might prevent your system from crashing if you run out of RAM to use.
<BeautifulBash> gahhhh, what the hell!!
<_Sym_> skinux, I think the default is 2x the current ram is the recommended swap size.
<Fr_Dae> if you have a good SSD, yes _Sym_
<BeautifulBash> (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<reisio> so swap equivalent to ram is an easy choice if you're going to hibernate, and just a gig or two if not
<skinux> Well, I've noticed my system is a bit laggy recently. I have 4G RAM and 4G SWAP if it is using it. And I just re-gained 21G free disk space when I was down to like 6G.
<reisio> no, 2x ram is an incredibly outdated rule
<Fr_Dae> if less 8Go of ram, 2x RAM
<reisio> no
<ExplodingKittens> skinux: You can also check to see what swap partitions are being used by running `swapon` in a terminal.
<winsen> does anyone know how can If Evince is correctly installed or not?
<reisio> skinux: likely unrelated to swap
<Fr_Dae> = or more 8Go, 8Gio of ram, more arn't necessary
<reisio> winsen: correctly?
<winsen> *can I see
<skinux> Okay, it's using 3G out of 4.7G of SWAP, priority -1
<reisio> if you're hibernating, you want swap equivalent to ram, if you aren't, and your system isn't from the 90s, it almost doesn't matter how much swap you have, as long as you have some
<Fr_Dae> reisio sudo apt install htop && htop (or sudo htop)
<Led_Zeppelin> hello
<reisio> Fr_Dae: wrong guy
<reisio> Led_Zeppelin: 'lo
<Fr_Dae> you can see CPU, RAM, swap and battery use
<Led_Zeppelin> I need some help playing audio on my Schitt modi DAC
<Fr_Dae> reisio +1
<Fr_Dae> skinux
<Fr_Dae> try see with htop
<reisio> sorry I forgot who'd asked myself :p
<Led_Zeppelin> can anyone help?
<Led_Zeppelin> dmesg detects the sound card fine.
<skinux> Hmm. Does it make much difference that I don't reboot my machine all the time?
<reisio> skinux: to what?
<reisio> swap, not really
<reisio> do what Fr_Dae said
<skinux> No, to performance
<reisio> look at your persistent processes
<reisio> some of them probably suck
<reisio> and if you don't have an SSD, get one
<Fr_Dae> reisio +1
<skinux> Umm..I don't know if my disk is solid state or not. I know it's a Dell Inspiron laptop about two years old.
<Fr_Dae> for 50euro you can have in paris a 128Gio SSD on kingston
<BeautifulBash> Im really desperate if anyone can help me out
<BUSY> hey friends.  finally taking the leap to move my computer illiterate dad to ubuntu because I think it will result in fewer problems.  are there any neophyte packages or themes that make computing unbelievably easy?
<BeautifulBash> I so need this working
<BeautifulBash> I dont understand
<BeautifulBash> Debian has always installed just fine
<reisio> yup, the capacity of SSD required for an OS install is very low
<Fr_Dae> skinux do you take more like 5second for boot ?
<reisio> and the performance gains are IMMENSE
<cfoch> hi. Why is my desktop really aweful after installing?
<Fr_Dae> if yes you arn't on SSD
<cfoch> http://i.imgur.com/WxL875S.png
<reisio> boot time is irrelevant if you're not rebooting a lot (which you shouldn't be)
<Fr_Dae> cfoch try Lubuntu =)
<cfoch> Fr_Dae: I want to solve the problem
<Fr_Dae> it's a good way to =)
<skinux> I'm not sure how long it takes to boot, maybe 3 seconds...maybe a minute
<skinux> I'll restart now to see if it helps.
<cfoch> Fr_Daw: I want to keep Unity
<cfoch> I mean, I want to use Unity (not just keep it installed)
<Fr_Dae> i can't you help so you like a UI for child
<tehBTP> Fr_Dae, great help.
<ExplodingKittens> Fr_Dae: I thought that was Sugar.
<Fr_Dae> true poeple use gnome or lxde (or xfce ) =)
<Fr_Dae> tehBTP to none bro
<cfoch> or  GNOME
<cfoch> that´s okay, too :)
<cfoch> Fr_Dae: ^
<cfoch> :)
<Fr_Dae> if you have less 4Gio of ram or you want a windows-like interface take Lxde
<Fr_Dae> if you have 4 or More on ram gnome run fine
<wookie_> Does anyone here use a wireless usb adapter to connect to wifi?
<kulelu88> how do I view the last edited files on my file-system?
<cfoch> wait
<cfoch> I have removed the menus on the Unity panel
<cfoch> what is the package to put menus the Unity panel of the top?
<velivolovolante> Hello everybody!
<Fr_Dae> wookie_ i have used one time, a tplink, plug and play full working
<N00Bish> hey yall do you know where i can download and install reaver from?
<kulelu88> N00Bish: apt-get install reaver ?
<Fr_Dae> kulelu88 sudo apt install, just
<reisio> cfoch: indicator-appmenu ?
<Fr_Dae> you isn't necessary use -get on 2016 =)
<kulelu88> Fr_Dae: I was answering N00Bish
<wookie_> Fr_Dae I think I need a more expensive one.  I have a tp-link, but it can't get a good signal.  Its one of the ~10 dollar ones.
<N00Bish> or shuld i use wget reaver first?
<kulelu88> N00Bish: if you download it with wget, it won't be included in system updates
<kulelu88> so unless you are using an outdated LTS, either use apt or find a PPA
<Fr_Dae> wookie_ use a USB ext cable and move you wifi-usb to find where di you have a good signal
<N00Bish> dang ok because i tried to get it from a site that said it had it but it nolonger has it
<kulelu88> N00Bish: be careful of doing stuff like that.
<wookie_> Fr_Dae Why would I need an ext cable?
<N00Bish> yeah i know all about that lol i learned my lesson
<ExplodingKittens> N00Bish: Reaver is in the Ubuntu repositories, so you can just download and install it directly with apt-get (or apt, if you want, I won't judge).
<Fr_Dae> apt have color and progess bar
<Fr_Dae> it's juste a good update ton apt-get =)
<Fr_Dae> wookie_ for gain signal =)
<N00Bish> i have ubuntu 14.1 i believe you sure its in the reposit?
<Fr_Dae> wookie_ the best are the usb with antena + 5m of USB ext
<N00Bish> because i tried to use wget http://reaver-wps.googlecode.com/files/reaver-1.4.tar.gz
<N00Bish> and it didnt work at all
<skinux> How come Ubuntu asks me if I want to Report a system problem, but doesn't tell me what the problem WAS/IS?
<reisio> skinux: 'cause it's dumb?
<ducasse> N00Bish: 14.04 or 14.10?
<ExplodingKittens> N00Bish: Oof, 14.10? I'm not certain 14.10 still has repositories up anymore.
<N00Bish> oh ok it's 16.04 lts
<Fr_Dae> N00Bish nobody here can you help to use a illegal program for cracking WPA/WPA2 wifi
<Fr_Dae> =)
<skinux> Well, how do I find out what happened?
<wookie_> Fr_Dae like https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/penguin-wireless-n-usb-adapter-w-external-antenna-gnu-linux-tpe-n150usbl?
<N00Bish> is reaver illegal?
<N00Bish> and i just want to test my network
<skinux> I get the dialog to report a problem every time I boot up, for the last 3 times I rebooted.
<Fr_Dae> oh ok
<kulelu88> how do I view the last edited files on my file-system?
<ExplodingKittens> N00Bish: Oh, yeah, it's definitely in the 16.04 repositories. The package is just called reaver.
<N00Bish> huh ok so wget reaver?
<ducasse> N00Bish: just turn off wps, problem solved.
<N00Bish> im trying to see if thats easy to hack my network
<kulelu88> N00Bish: you must keep in mind that your chats are being logged here.
<N00Bish> i know and im doing anything illegal at all
<ExplodingKittens> N00Bish: You'll want to do `sudo apt-get install reaver` (sans tildes), or `sudo apt install reaver` (again, sans tildes). Doesn't matter which command you use, they'll functionally do the same thing.
<kulelu88> and we can see your IP address
<tomreyn> ducasse: oh, indeed i didnt realize this is xenial vs yakkety
<Fr_Dae> wookie_ i use this one http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/251926168213-0-1/s-l1000.jpg
<N00Bish> ah ok ty exploding kittens
<th0r> kulelu88: you seem awful paranoid about a non-issue
<kulelu88> th0r: paranoid? depending on where he lives, it's in his best interest
<ExplodingKittens> But yes, be warned that breaking into a Wifi network that you don't own is illegal. It really shouldn't be an issue if it's your own network, though.
<N00Bish> true why do you think i dont care that its all logged?
<N00Bish> im not doing anything illegal
<ducasse> N00Bish: wps really should be disabled, though, it's not very secure
<th0r> kulelu88: and what is this official position you hold...grand inquisitor?
<kulelu88> th0r: if you can't add value, you should avoid attacking people who are helping
<N00Bish> ok yall have a nice day and ty explodingkittens
<th0r> not attacking, defending
<g0tze> hi :D
<wookie_> Fr_Dae I might check that one out first to see if it solves my problem.  I appreciate it.  When I am around a lot of my fellow students in class I lose internet, and when they leave I have internet again.  Hence I'm looking for a more powerful wifi adapter
<Alex___User> Hi!
<docmur> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and when  I run gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount false it's not turning off automount
<Alex___User> Someone here who can help me? After Ubuntu/Backbox installing i cant start windows but it is still installed. Bootloarder dont start
<bekks> Alex___User: are you using Ubuntu or Backbox?
<Alex___User> Backbox but it is mostly like Ubuntu most different is the pre-installed programs
<ducasse> !backbox | Alex___User
<ubottu> Alex___User: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<Fr_Dae> wookie_ tplink are a good and powerfull wifi antena, + ubuntu you are priority =) but kill all people use wifi is good too
<Fr_Dae> or use 3G/4G
<Alex___User> ok thx
<Fr_Dae> Alex___User =>PM
<Lostfile> iom trying to find a better bbs client for ubuntu can some on helps
<skinux> N00bish: You're hacking your own WiFi to see how easy it is to do? I would imagine it'd be much wiser to just do research on the subject instead of trying it on your own setup.
<skinux> Whoops..he already left
<ducasse> skinux: i'm a little sceptical of it actually being his own network he wanted this for...
<MelodyP> does anyone here have experience with linux on an intel chromebook?
<Lostfile> there a few tools in kail linux for wifi hacking i think
<MelodyP> Lostfile: all such tools can be installed under Ubuntu. if you do use Kali, remember to only use it as a Live OS
<ExplodingKittens> MelodyP: I've done it through Crouton.
<Lostfile> im wondering is there away to install metasplot on ubuntu ive done it on slackware
<Lostfile> speaking of wich
<ducasse> MelodyP: linux in general or ubuntu in particular?
<MelodyP> ducasse: linux in general, but not over crouton
<skinux> ducasse: Yeah, probably not.
<kulelu88> ducasse: you should trust th0r that everyone on the internet has well-meaning intentions
<ducasse> MelodyP: then try ##linux
<_Sym_> All we have to do to prevent "troll-trace" from succeeding is just rely on the goodness of the people and not use it to look each other up with.
<wookie_> Fr_Dae Could I have outdated wireless drivers which could be giving me connection problems?  For example I could have sworn I had wireless drivers which allowed me to use wireshark, but for some reason I can't use it anymore
<i-make-robots> hi all.  please help me find the right channel to ask this: I have an ubuntu LTS 16 server storing a quickbooks database.  my accountant is on a windows 10 laptop outside the office.  What is a good way to give her access to the database?  send her a public key to ssh?  i don't know what will work with QB.
<ikonia> issyl0: vpn to the host
<ikonia> issyl0: then let the client connect to the database as if it was on the same network
<guerero> http://cameroon-concord.com/administrator/index.php
<ikonia> guerero: ?
<Lewoco> how do I open console on ubuntu?
<_Sym_> wookie_, you might be able to get a stronger wifi signal by enabling CONFIG_CFG80211 and setting your regulatory database to better values.
<Lewoco> i.e. what is equivalent of ctrl-alt-F1 on other distros
<ikonia> Lewoco: is there not an icon on the dock ?
<i-make-robots> Lewoco - are you in the gui?
<Lewoco> ikonia: I'm not talking about terminal window. I'm talking about console
<Lewoco> i-make-robots: yeah
<bekks> Lewoco: Thats how it works in Ubuntu, too.
<wookie_> _Sym can you recommend a guide to help me figure out how to do that?
<ducasse> Lewoco: ctrl+alt+f1..f6
<ikonia> Lewoco: you mean you want to go to a VT outside of X11 while X is running
<Lewoco> bekks: All I get is empty screen, no login prompt
<ikonia> Lewoco: do you have X11 running ?
<_Sym_> wookie_, it would be something like this: http://networkgeekstuff.com/networking/how-to-create-custom-linux-wi-fi-regulatory-database-to-unlock-30db1000mw/
<Lewoco> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> Lewoco: so why are you not just using a terminal
<Fr_Dae> wookie_ i don't know , on my tplink i don't need pilote, juste plug and play tech, but maybee with "additional drives search"
<N00Bish> is explodingkittens on still?
<ExplodingKittens> N00Bish: Yep, I'm still around. What's up?
<N00Bish> explodingkittens pm
<kulelu88> things just got a little bit more fishy ...
<MelodyP> ducasse: i cant join ##linux for some reason
<kulelu88> what is the error? MelodyP
<MelodyP> kulelu88: it says im not registered
<MelodyP> but i know i am
<ikonia> MelodyP: you're not
<nicomachus> !register | MelodyP
<ubottu> MelodyP: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ikonia> MelodyP: you're not identified to services
<kulelu88> MelodyP: your account says "unknown"
<cfoch> hi
<cfoch> IDK what I did but Ubuntu won't start the Graphical User Interface
<cfoch> I am on  Ubuntu right now, just from the terminal
<cfoch> can sb give me a hand?
<cfoch> (or a foot :) )
<cfoch> :) :)
<cfoch> someone here?
<wookie_> _Sym if I install some different drivers for my wireless card, is there a way I can revert back if things dont work out
<kulelu88> cfoch: try restarting your machine
<Shawn|4650M> howdy
<_Sym_> wookie_, the way I would recommend testing drivers is building different kernels with different labels
<ontheline> howdy
<Shawn|4650M> can someone help me with an error I am gettng, when trying to install Intel's graphics update tool?
<ikonia> wookie_: what are actually trying to achieve ?
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: I'd ask firstly why you are using that tool
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: the intel drivers are open source and shipped in the kernel and xorg packages
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: why are you tyring to do something outside of that ?
<Shawn|4650M> they are?
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: yes
<Shawn|4650M> well I installed lubuntu, need the optimized intel drivers
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: what opimized ones ?
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: the ones that are in the ubuntu packages are the official intel ones - they are open source so included
<Shawn|4650M> a driver that is not buggy, or full of artifacts?
<cfoch> How do I reinstall unity with all its dependencies?
<cfoch> I cannot see the dashbar
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: the ones in ubuntu are the ones supplied by intel
<ikonia> cfoch: why do you want to re-install ?
<Shawn|4650M> does it come with lubuntu too?
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: yes, ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu are the same xorg and kernel
<Shawn|4650M> ah
<cfoch> ikonia: I did apt-get autoremove or apt-get remove -f
<Shawn|4650M> well my intel graphics media accelerator x3100 is not putting out its full potential
<ikonia> cfoch: so open the package manager and select the ubuntu-desktop package and re-install
<cfoch> or smth like that and me GUI got bad
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: so thats the problem you need to work through or understand at least rather than changing random things
<Shawn|4650M> when I try to install the intel-graphics-update-tool I get Error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: libpackagekit-glib2-18 (>= 0.9.4)
<Shawn|4650M> I dont get the install button rather
<cfoch> what is the name of the GUI that shows the login screen?
<ikonia> right so stop trying to use that tool
<ikonia> stop trying to update the drivers
 * Shawn|4650M facepalms
<cfoch> lightdm/gdm?... I am not sure
<EriC^^> cfoch: lightdm?
<Shawn|4650M> I was just trying to get itch.io games to run on lubuntu
<ikonia> lightdm normally
<Shawn|4650M> the linux ones
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: right, so again, that doesn't change what I've said
<EriC^^> cfoch: which ubuntu flavor are you using?
<Shawn|4650M> and you have left me in the dark
<cfoch> 16.10
<cfoch> Eric^^: ^
<cfoch> with Unity
<EriC^^> cfoch: ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu ?
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M:I've not done anything of the sort
<cfoch> Ubuntu
<EriC^^> cfoch: should be lightdm then
<Shawn|4650M> ikonia, you told me to stop trying to use intel's updated tool
<cfoch> by installing lightdm will it load as soon my OS start?
<Shawn|4650M> that leaves me in the dark
<EriC^^> cfoch: you want it to autologin?
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: no it doesn't, you need to work through the problem it could be as simple as a config parameter or your expectation that needs to be fixed
<ikonia> just ask the channel if you need help - but ask them the real problem, not how to do the soution you think you need
<cfoch> Eric^^: I just want to recover my Unity desktop :)
<Shawn|4650M> idk the first thing about diagnosing lubuntu
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: there is also the #lubuntu channel for lubuntu specific discussion too
<cfoch> I will restart
<EriC^^> cfoch: what's going on currently?
<cfoch> Eric^^: I cannot see the dashbar
<Shawn|4650M> okay, sorry for asking here
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: no need for sorry, here is fine too
<EriC^^> cfoch: the top one or left?
<cfoch> not only that
<cfoch> Eric^^: blob:http://imgur.com/b3a8f2d4-e136-4235-b06f-b9e4f4ddd69d
<cfoch> I have lose the borders also
<cfoch> the window borders
<EriC^^> cfoch: does the guest account work?
<cfoch> IDK because it autologged my default user
<cfoch> Eric^^:^
<EriC^^> cfoch: try to log out and use the guest session
<EriC^^> cfoch: actually, just rename your config folder and it should work
<cfoch> Eric^^: how? :) I don´t have the top menu panel either! :)
<spotter> I assume others are having chromium-browser ssl issues?
<spotter> i.e. can't go to amazon amongst other sites?
<EriC^^> mv ~ /.config ~/.config.old
<EriC^^> cfoch: then type sudo service lightdm restart
<EriC^^> cfoch: wait
<EriC^^> typo
<EriC^^> mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<wafflejock> spotter, works fine here what are you getting?
<spotter> ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED
<spotter> which seems to a be a known chrome/chromium change
<wafflejock> spotter, works here in chromium-browser my about shows Version 53.0.2785.143 Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 16.04 (64-bit)
<wookie_> ikonia I'm trying to figure out why my wifi connection drops when I'm at school and around 20-30 other people using the same wifi.  When I'm alone or around other people I can use the wifi, but if there are a lot of people around me I cannot use it.
<spotter> i'm 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu1.1307 on 16.10
<spotter> it just started today on me
<wookie_> I thought updating the wifi drivers might help
<ikonia> wookie_: is it possible its just the wifi access point / network is overloaded if it's only kicking you off when other people are around
<ikonia> wookie_: you should not look at updating anything unless you know what the problem is
<wookie_> ikonia True.
<wafflejock> spotter, hmm weird approximately the same build it looks like but the 16.10 package might be a little different looks like a patch number at the end there
<wookie_> ikonia Why would I be the only one not getting wifi?
<spotter> changelog is Thu, 29 Sep 2016
<ikonia> wookie_: are you the only one ? what happens if you reconnect ?
<Sean_McG> 'lo
<spotter> google-chrome works, but not a great solution for me
<ikonia> 'hello'
<wafflejock> spotter, yeah just read up a bit on it so guess the "solution" is wait for admins to update the certificate?
<wookie_> ikonia If I disconnect the wifi and reconnect sometimes I can reconnect for a minute or two, but many times nothing changes.  And after asking the class it seems like I'm the only one having the problem
<spotter> wafflejock, doesnt really help me for amazon.  google broke the internet
<spotter> :)
<ikonia> wookie_: if it sometimes re-connects sometimes doesn't, I suspect it's overloaded (obviously nothing factual to back that up)
<wafflejock> spotter, yeah I hear you... not sure what to do there
<Sean_McG> hmm? how did Google break the Internet?
<ikonia> wookie_: look at the logs when it drops and trys to reconnect
<wookie_> ikonia Can you recommend a Ubuntu program that I can use to keep logs?
<spotter> Sean_McG, see https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12953172
<Shawn|4650M> ikonia, could lubuntu not be optimal out of the box?
<ikonia> wookie_: the logs are kept on the machine by default
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: what do you mean by "optimial" you keep saying that, but what do you actually mean
<Sean_McG> spotter: oh yeah, there's a lot of certificate squashing going on -- see also WoSign (and by extension StartCom), they are being removed due to transparency issues as well. But in WoSign's case it seems far more egregious.
<ontheline> bazhang, !
<Shawn|4650M> by optimal, I mean optimized for games
<wookie_> ikonia What terminal commands can I use to access the logs?
<spotter> yes, but breaking amazon, netflix... et al is a big issue
<spotter> symantec/verisign is used by the major hitters
<ikonia> wookie_: it's just a text file in /var/log
<Shawn|4650M> light games
<Sean_McG> just because you are "major hitter" it doesn't excuse you from a badly behaved certificate authority
<ikonia> Shawn|4650M: normally the autodetection works for most people, some people have hardware/setups where the config needs to be tweaked
<Shawn|4650M> oh
<spotter> trying an update from the ppa
<spotter> Sean_McG, to some extent yes, but it also behoves google to reach out to the major sites to fix things before they prevent end users from having a working system
<spotter> installed update from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage unsure if that fixed the underlying issue or just that I now have a build that less than 10 weeks old so time bomb hasn't flipped
<cfoch> Eric^^: I can only start the desktop environment if I do startx
<cfoch> from console
<EriC^^> cfoch: try adding a different user
<cfoch> otherwise i see a black screen (not the terminal, just a black screen)
<EriC^^> cfoch: try disabling autologin
<cfoch> how?
<cfoch> Eric^^: ^
<EriC^^> cfoch: type sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and remove your username next to autologin-user
<EriC^^> then save and exit with ctrl+x
#ubuntu 2017-12-04
<chaospsychex> how do i get my printer working on ubuntu 17.10?
<Sveta> install cups
<Sveta> it has a web based interface for adding a printer
<cuddlesquid> hello everyone, hope you are having a good day
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org chaospsychex check their database
<chaospsychex> Sveta, 'sudo apt-get install cups'?
<Sveta> yes
<cuddlesquid> chaospsychex, first sudo apt-get update
<chaospsychex> how dget to the web based interface once installed?
<chaospsychex> ok it's installed
<Sveta> yes
<chaospsychex> how to access the web based interface?
<ninive32> http://localhost:631
<cuddlesquid> chaospsychex, point browser to this http://localhost:631/admin
<ninive32> put it in the browser
<cuddlesquid> chaospsychex, also please https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cups.html for small referance :)))
<cuddlesquid> chaospsychex, might be few other things for you to pick out of that link that you might need
<Sveta> that page is rather straightforward
<Sveta> it asks to pick your printer name and model from a list
<chaospsychex> it says printer not found when i try to add it?
<chaospsychex> cups-brf?
<chaospsychex> where is that list?
<bazhang> chaospsychex, mind sharing with us the make and model of the printer
<Sveta> chaospsychex: http://www.libregeek.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/9.png
<Sveta> chaospsychex: and what bazhang said
<chaospsychex> my printer is connected via usb. it's a lexmark x204n
<crux_> anyone know if ubuntu can import freebsd zfs pools?
<chaospsychex> does my printer have to be connected via ethernet ?
<bazhang> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Lexmark/Lexmark-X204n chaospsychex
<chaospsychex> bazhang, so i need to install that ppd file?
<swift110> hey all
<bazhang> chaospsychex, there's a link to the lexmark page. did you see it
<chaospsychex> i installed that ppd driver using software install. no cups will see the printer when i try to add it using the cups web interface?
<chaospsychex> bazhang, i went to that page and installed the ppd file
<chaospsychex> bazhang, it's not showing up on cups when i click add printer...
<chaospsychex> am i missing a step?
<chaospsychex> hello?
<chaospsychex> on add printer what do i choose?
<chaospsychex> my printer is not listed under 'local printers'...
<cuddlesquid> chaospsychex, try unpluging usb and pluging back in
<chaospsychex> cuddlesquid,  the usb or power cable?
<cuddlesquid> chaospsychex, try both
<chaospsychex> nothing
<cuddlesquid> chaospsychex, unplug usb printer from computer, type tail -f /var/log/syslog , then plug usb printer back in, console should of reported new addition
<cuddlesquid> chaospsychex, also after log run 'lsusb' can you find device on the list ?
<bazhang> cuddlesquid, it's in a vm
<cuddlesquid> oh :d
<cuddlesquid> that adds a whole new level :d
<chaospsychex> cuddlesquid, why?
<chaospsychex> i have usb enabled in the vm machine setting
<cuddlesquid> chaospsychex, might require some aditional stuff within the vm, all depends, ...
<chaospsychex> do i need a device filter
<cuddlesquid> aha it perhaps is not just by enabling usb within vm, perhaps Vm has special utility file that must be installed ?
<cuddlesquid> i probably couldnt continue to help you there though :/ im sorry chaospsychex,
<cuddlesquid> a VM always added an extra layer of work anytime i wanted to do something out of ordinary, like connecting a printer or such...
<_Dejavu> I've recovered a few deleted *.mov files (originally MP4) using photorec, but unable to play em - "Could not decode stream". Any ideas how to get it straight?
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu, are you using VLC to play them?
<Comnenus> I'm trying to open a spice console using virt-manager.  It says SpiceClientGtk missing, but it isn't.  Not sure what I'm missing.
<chaospsychex> i changed the connection on the printer to ethernet. it's connected directly to my computer. Do i choose internet printing protoco
<_Dejavu> cuddlesquid: VLC opens files OK, but no sound or video... files are between 200 MB and 1.4 GB
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu strange, I dont have too much experiance with video, just making sure you ran them with vlc, it is still possible they may be corrupt :/
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu perhaps maybe maybe, try mplayer?
<_Dejavu> cuddlesquid: I shall
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu also a little digging, if you are able to alter some VLC settings,.. Video > Output > X11 video output (XCB) > enable decorations, enable video
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu, could try sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-libav and also check sudo apt-get install libthumbnailer0
<_Dejavu> cuddlesquid: got newest versions of both
<cuddlesquid> ok gotcha
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu, they were originaly MP4, now they are MOV ?
<_Dejavu> cuddlesquid: yep
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu, hmm without properly converting them from MP4 to MOV they would not play
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu, I would assume this should play a big role into not being able to decode, maybe could try converting them curently from mov to mp4
<cuddlesquid> just a thought :d
<_Dejavu> :) sure lets see
<cuddlesquid> Comnenus, can you check if this is installed gir1.2-spice-client-gtk-3.0
<Comnenus> cuddlesquid: that's the problem, thanks!
<cuddlesquid> Comnenus, welcome
<_Dejavu> cuddlesquid: no luck either renaming or converting mov to mp4 using ffmpeg
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu, awe
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu any luck playing with mplayer
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu, is that the only error output, could not decode stream is there more before or after
<cuddlesquid> there has to be a way to salvage those :d
<_Dejavu> cuddlesquid: this is the only error, working on mplayer
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu, hmm after some digging, VLC might be able to repair corrupted .mov or mp4
<_Dejavu> cuddlesquid: no luck with mplayer - same as VLC recognizes the length but no sound or video
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu, perhaps this https://askubuntu.com/questions/915162/repairing-a-corrupt-mov
<cuddlesquid> _Dejavu several spots indicated those instructions in attempting to repair .mov or mp4
<_Dejavu> cuddlesquid: happy to try, thank you
<cuddlesquid> to .avi instead of mp4
<cuddlesquid> so then it will be a whole new video extension on convert
<_Dejavu> cuddlesquid: nope on both options
<_Dejavu> cuddlesquid: well... thanks for trying dude, im giving up I guess
<AssociateX> How can I disable my screen saver.
<Toadisattva> which version/desktop are you using?
<AssociateX> Um, how do I tell? It's Ubuntu 17.10.
<AssociateX> I have not had to use CLI in a very long time, or tinker with anything, so I'm rusty.
<Ben64> probably go to power or screen settings
<AssociateX> Ben64, did that, and I did set "Blank screen" to off.
<AssociateX> It still goes black and requires a password to get back the DE.
<AssociateX> to* the
<Ben64> then you must not have done the right thing
<qih> Don't you usually need to set the Screensaver to <none>, then disable the power management feature also?
<qih> I am using an Ubuntu, just not native Ubuntu, so can only go from memory
<AssociateX> qih, I just "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay 0 && gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver lock-enabled false"
<AssociateX> I will see how that works.
<AssociateX> I'm going to bed now. Thank you for the help people.
<AssociateX> What is the bar to the left called, it has a few icons on it like a menu bar.
<AssociateX> I see that it is called "Ubuntu Dock"
<AssociateX> How do you add icons to the Ubuntu Dock?
<AssociateX> s/icons/apps
<qih> AssociateX: Sounds like you have Ubuntu default, and that is using Unity. That bar is the Launcher.
<qih> AssociateX: Looks like this=> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7b/Ubuntu_16.04_Desktop.png/300px-Ubuntu_16.04_Desktop.png
<junktext> AssociateX, basically to add a new icon to the launcher/dock, you'll open up which program you want to add, then right-click on the icon and select "Lock to Launcher".
<AssociateX> thank you
<AssociateX> I'm using 17.10 btw
<junktext> Ah, okay, AssociateX. My instructions were for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I'm not sure if the process is the same in 17.10, since Ubuntu switched the GUI from Unity to GNOME Shell.
<junktext> Can anyone else assist AssociateX?
<AssociateX> junktext, thank you, but I'm out of gas, I'm going to bed now.
<junktext> Okay, goodnight!
<freakyy> hi all. whats this software called again, opensource communication software which u can use to chat, voice chat and video chat?
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: ring.cx or telegram?
<ShekharReddy> what to do to make ubuntu ask for sudo password for every software package installation
<ShekharReddy> everytime.. means that should not cache the password
<Tin_man> ShekharReddy, this link might help >> https://lifehacker.com/make-sudo-sessions-last-longer-in-linux-1221545774
<winsoff> can't click, can only type
<winsoff> what's up with that
<ducasse> !details | winsoff
<ubottu> winsoff: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<winsoff> Yeah, I narrowed it down.
<winsoff> Libreoffice crashing on some certain .docx took away clicks from the mouse. Pointer would still move.
<winsoff> Had to kill libreoffice to regain clickability.
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, ducasse, all :)
<ducasse> hiya, alkisg :)
<eagle_> Hi Guys, from last few days I am getting NO_PUBKEY warnings and all, cause of which I am not able to build docker images or try new stuffs on new installations.
<eagle_> Error Like: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the publi│(12:55) [ dabloom         ] [ jadesoturi      ] [ MonsterKiller  ] [ Shiba           ] [ zh             ]
<eagle_> c key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<eagle_> How do i get this resolved ?
<ducasse> eagle_: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 16126D3A3E5C1192
<A_Pickle> 'allo all
<eagle_> ducasse: After using the shared cmd, i get this error: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<eagle_> Its the same error.
<A_Pickle> ...that is literally the exact same problem I just came in here to discuss.
<A_Pickle> I downloaded the SHA256SUMS file, and attempted to verify it with the SHA256SUMS.GPG signature signed with the two Ubuntu release signing keys.  It says it's a bad signature, and I'm using Kleopatra as part of the Gpg4win suite on Windows 10 64-bit.
<alkisg> eagle_: what's the output of `apt-key list` ? Put it to pastebin
<eagle_> Here is the link: https://pastebin.com/sZbmebwe
<alkisg> eagle_: "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release   Unable to find expected entry 'universe/source/Sources' in Release  file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)" ==> that's not related to key signing, it's a bad sources.list, pastebin your sources.list
<alkisg> I tried the archive.ubuntu.com mirror in trusty 10 minutes ago, it worked fine
<eagle_> alkisg: Will it be possible to run this projetc in the docker env?? GIT: https://github.com/instructure/canvas-lms
<alkisg> I don't know that project and I'm not using docker, so I don't know, ask everyone in the channel instead
<TsakNorris> i have problem with 17.10 artful. WIFI works, but not if i want to connect public network and give credentials through browser.
<geirha> eagle_: a quick google shows they've made docker images for it, so the answer is likely yes
<geirha> you can even see the Dockerfile in the github repo you linked to
<eagle_> geirha: yes, it has a google image and fails to download, if build via Dockerfile or docker-compose, I get the NOPUBKEY error
<geirha> ok, so it's one of their images that's broken
<geirha> I suggest you report that as an issue against that github project, then
<tatertots> TsakNorris: have you tried debugging?
<naquad> hi
<eagle_> q
<naquad> after recent update cron lost MAILFROM support :( any chance i can do something to get it working again?
<naquad> (/etc/mailname is not an option)
<CobHead> use apt-get to downgrade to an earlier version of cron?
<CobHead> Considering you know the version number of the previous version you were using, that is.
<naquad> nope, i don't know :(
<alkisg> I don't see any updates in cron. :) https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cron
<alkisg> `apt changelog cron` will tell you if there were updates there, or not, and you should be looking elsewhere
<naquad> alkisg, thanks! going to check other stuff
<alkisg> np
<Aliekezhi> hi, currently, is it recommended to use apt or apt-get ? is there much difference ?
<alkisg> Aliekezhi: not much difference, you can use whatever you like, but in the future only apt will be used
<Aliekezhi> alkisg, thx
<alkisg> np
<PCatinean> Hey guys, i'm tring to get my 0bda:a811 Realtek Semiconductor Corp usb wireless adapter working on my Ubuntu 16.04 lts using this guide: https://unixblogger.com/2016/08/11/how-to-get-your-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-working-updated-guide/
<PCatinean> I tried the "automated" way but nothing seems to be hapening, can anyone suggest debugging this or?
<alkisg> PCatinean: what's the output of `apt policy r8168-dkms` ?
<alkisg> PCatinean: btw, are you sure this is the proper driver for your card?  This seems like it only targets pci cards...
<PCatinean> alkisg, it may very well not be in this case as it's not pci :-s
<PCatinean> thanks for helping btw, one sec for the output
<PCatinean> https://hastebin.com/upuqugivoh.rb
<alkisg> PCatinean: so, you already installed that package (meaning that you disabled support for other realtek pci cards, so just remove it!)
<alkisg> PCatinean: first google hit for your pci id is: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306417
<alkisg> PCatinean: see this one first: https://askubuntu.com/questions/923222/how-can-i-enable-a-realtek-usb-antenna
<PCatinean> ok let me remove that first, one sec
<PCatinean> How do I even find out when purchasing a network adapter what chipset it is to avoid this kind of thing forever in the future? :))
<PCatinean> alkisg, that driver is what worked on another device when I tried to enable it with monitor mode and packet injection, but here I just need stable connection so hmm
<PCatinean> Why do I also need to blacklist anything since I don't have a wireless card?
<alkisg> PCatinean: just this command: sudo apt-get install rtl8812au-dkms
<PCatinean> hmm there's nothing outputed there so I'll reboot, brb
<alkisg> Ignore everything else
<PCatinean> alkisg, still not working :((
<alkisg> PCatinean: you installed rtl8812au-dkms without errors and rebooted ?
<PCatinean> alkisg, yes :(
<PCatinean> any other ideas?
<PCatinean> alkisg?
<alkisg> Nah, I haven't used that card
<PCatinean> modinfo 8812au | grep A811 does not bring up anything
<ducasse> i have used that chipset, actually, got one right here.
<ducasse> it's horrible :(
<ducasse> PCatinean: i found one driver on github that tended to work better than the others, give me a minute and i'll see if i still have the url...
<PCatinean> ducasse, thanks man!
<PCatinean> The one from aricrack-ng works, I'll use it as a last resort but I don't think it's specialized in stability :)
<ducasse> PCatinean: try this one -  https://github.com/Grawp/rtl8812au_rtl8821au.git
<PCatinean> hmmm that's a year old I see
<ducasse> it's been a while, i gave up on that adapter, but that driver worked better than the others
<ducasse> might be worth a shot
<PCatinean> ducasse, thanks, I appreciate it. I assume with every upgrade I havre to rebuild?
<sIbOk> Does anyone know why file /etc/default/locale generated by update-locale does not set LANGUAGE and LC_ALL environment variables?
<mike_papa> Hello. "snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks" - since this morning. I've found some information about problems like this with older kernels. My current kernel is 4.13.0-041300-generic. Help!
<PCatinean> Why would this work: https://github.com/aircrack-ng/rtl8812au on an laptop with ubuntu 16.04 installed with all updates
<PCatinean> And not on a PC with the same ubuntu installed with updates
<PCatinean> Since it's a usb device
<PCatinean> ?
<PCatinean> Makes no sense...
<pandaadb> hello - on my dell xps15 I am using a usb-c adapter to hook up a second screen. This works beautifully however whenever my computer goes to sleep and I wake it after a while, my windows are rarranged (only the USB-C one, not the HDMI one). I was wondering if there is a setting I am missing
<pandaadb> I set it to never shut down the screens thinking it was that, but it did not help
<PCatinean> can anyone help?
<rsv> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.  I am unable to install any package using apt-get install. i always get the message: E: Unable to locate package
<rsv> However, Whatever package i try to install i always get unable to locate the package.
<rsv> I have already given the command apt-get update
<EriC^^> rsv: which package are trying?
<rsv> Quite a few, lets start with u-boot-tools
<EriC^^> !info u-boot-tools trusty
<ubottu> u-boot-tools (source: u-boot): companion tools for Das U-Boot bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 2013.10-3 (trusty), package size 58 kB, installed size 192 kB
<EriC^^> rsv: type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<rsv> EriC^^: i get http://termbin.com/dwcf
<EriC^^> rsv: try "apt-cache policy u-boot-tools | nc termbin.com 9999"
<alkisg> also: sudo apt-get update | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> Erm actually this, to include any errors: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<rsv> when i run sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 i get the print http://termbin.com/e0bc
<alkisg> OK that seems fine, what about the apt-cache policy that EriC^^ asked for?
<rsv> the command did not print anything
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 16.04 LTS I have a SANE problem. When I use `scanimage --device="local_sane_uri"` the resulting file is perfectly fine but when I use `scanimage --device="net:localhost:local_sane_uri"` (or from somewhere else) I get corrupted file: "pnmfile: File has invalid format.  The raster should contain 8638784 bytes, but the file ends after only 8441664 bytes."  This happens *only* when scanning from
<vlt> ADF.  Any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<alkisg> rsv: try `apt-cache policy u-boot-tools` without termbin, and manually paste the result to paste.ubuntu.com
<rsv> alkisg: i get the message N: Unable to locate package u-boot-tools
<EriC^^> alkisg: i dont see the archive.ubuntu.com trusty main anywhere in the pastebin, just extras.ubuntu.com trusty main, any idea?
<EriC^^> rsv: try "ls /var/lib/apt/lists | nc termbin.com 9999"
<rsv> http://termbin.com/qxa0
<EriC^^> rsv: try   grep "Package: u-boot-tools" /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<rsv> EriC^^: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26111592
<EriC^^> rsv: hmm it's in the list
<rsv> EriC^^: its a freshly installed system
<EriC^^> rsv: did you checksum the iso?
<rsv> yes
<rsv> EriC^^: i am connected to the network, is there any thing i need to do
<EriC^^> no idea, if it's a fresh install something seems off, i wouldnt use the system or try to 'fix' it
<EriC^^> maybe the usb was bad? bad hdd?
<rsv> how can i re-install ubuntu through network
<rsv> EriC^^: i dont think anything is off. because it boots perfectly everytime
<EriC^^> you cant reinstall it from the network
<EriC^^> even if it boots perfectly it doesnt mean something else isn't wrong
<rsv> EriC^^: while install using usb driver, it did not complain
<needzahelpPLZ> anyone on who can help me figure out how to make Xubuntu 16.04 LTS work with HDMI splitter? i have 2 computers connected one is running osx, which works no matter how many times i switch over, and the one running xubuntu says imediately no signal after i switch, also on the same computer if i run it with windows there is no such issue, so its definetely not hardware related, thx for any and all help in advance
<ibmr50e> Yo guys. I'm trying to test lxqt so I downloaded Lubuntu Next 18.04 x86 image and tried to run a Live CD, but everytime I'm asked for a login and a password and neither 'ubuntu' nor 'lubuntu' seem to work. Tested MD5 image and tried on two PCs.
<needzahelpPLZ> anyone on who can help me figure out how to make Xubuntu 16.04 LTS work with HDMI splitter? i have 2 computers connected one is running osx, which works no matter how many times i switch over, and the one running xubuntu says imediately no signal after i switch, also on the same computer if i run it with windows there is no such issue, so its definetely not hardware related, thx for any and all help in advance
<Younder> why would it the screen output should be identical. Shouldn't it.
<needzahelpPLZ> all i know is, it says no signal
<needzahelpPLZ> as if no computer is connected to the display
<Younder> When I wan's a psplit screen I use two ports. Or else a display port which is designed to use more than one monitor.
<needzahelpPLZ> no its one display and 2 computers, not 2 computers and 1 display
<ibmr50e> needzahelpPLZ, now im needing help here u go out
<needzahelpPLZ> sorry what do you mean?
<Younder> needzahelpPLZ, I actually have one of those. One connected to my TX1 and also to my server. But via separate ports. One via VGA the other vi HDMI.
<needzahelpPLZ> i have both computers conected via HDMI
<needzahelpPLZ> via HDMI connected*
<Younder> This seems more like a hardware problem though than a OS problem.
<needzahelpPLZ> how can it be a hardware problem when the same issue doesnt occur with windows on same computer?
<Younder> Ubuntu has no control over how a monitor controls inputs over several inputs at once.
<needzahelpPLZ> i think one of us is missunderstanding the other person, im just not sure which way
<Younder> needzahelpPLZ, What? You have 2 computers or just 1. And does widows show up instead of ubuntu  or what.
<needzahelpPLZ> its 2 computers and 1 monitor,
<Younder> yes, and outpu from:
<Rikem> Younder: So you're using some kind of KVM? Do you know the make and model of the splitter/KVM?
<needzahelpPLZ> one is a mac which always works, but the other is windows or xubuntu running, and with windows running when i switch to the mac, and back it works but not with xubuntu
<obtusetriangle> KVM?
<Younder> Rikem, I am using unity.
<obtusetriangle> Kunt Vagina Mammaries?
<Rikem> Younder, wrong person sorry :)
<obtusetriangle> it smells like semen
<needzahelpPLZ> im not sure if its called KVM but more like a HDMI switch splitter maybe even HDMI KVM
<needzahelpPLZ> here is my initial post>>> anyone on who can help me figure out how to make Xubuntu 16.04 LTS work with HDMI splitter? i have 2 computers connected one is running osx, which works no matter how many times i switch over, and the one running xubuntu says imediately no signal after i switch, also on the same computer if i run it with windows there is no such issue, so its definetely not hardware related, thx for any and all help i
<obtusetriangle> i like sex
<Rikem> needzhelpPLZ: Do you know the model? It may not support EDID which is why you're getting no signal
<Younder> needzahelpPLZ, KDM is a separate window manageralso availabe with buntu. It should make no difference.
<SimonNL> nothing wrong with that obtusetriangle but feeling the need to talk about it in here is.
<obtusetriangle> SimonNL: your mom has a vagina?
<Younder> We do ubuntu support or try to.
<Rikem> The ban hammer strikes.
<mbi> ...again :)
<Younder> with 1200 people there are bound to be some stray's
<mbi> sure
<looping_> Hi. I have an aging Dell Latitude 32-bit laptop. I'd still like to use KDE Connect. Would it be better to install a Kubuntu and use a lightweight DE or to go the Lubuntu or Xubuntu route and install KDE Connect on top of it?
<needzahelpPLZ> so... no ideas?
<gbs-ufam> never used it
<gbs-ufam> but i think that anything should work
<needzahelpPLZ> looping_: i find that xubuntu or lubuntu works better in terms of performance on old computers
<hateball> looping_: you can use kde connect regardless of DE
<hateball> at least I think that is the case (I only use plasma)
<alkisg> rsv: what's the output of this command? apt-cache policy apturl
<alkisg> looping_: how much RAM does the laptop have, and which graphics card?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<alkisg> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi alkisg
<elfranne> how/where can i find a list of all default/base packages on ubuntu server 16.04 ?
<alkisg> needzahelpPLZ: when the kernel boots, it checks to see if there's a display available, its resolutions etc. If for some reason the splitter reports wrong resolutions, it may fool linux (while windows might be more or less careful and avoid getting fooled). If that's the case, you can pass a specific EDID (resolutions list) so that linux ignores what the splitter reports.
<elfranne> there is no manifest file for servers
<alkisg> needzahelpPLZ: your /var/log/Xorg.0.log[.old] will have the edid information that the splitter sent
<Ben64> elfranne: install 16.04, do "dpkg -l" ?
<alkisg> elfranne: or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<alkisg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.artful/server
<elfranne> alkisg, yes thats more like it
<elfranne> thx
<indistylo> FOlks , Dabbling with golang first time, can you suggest  how to fix this >> Godeps file does not exist ; issue
<indistylo> not sure if is it ubuntu specific or golang issue
<needzahelpPLZ> alkisg: https://pastebin.com/raw/bUvr68UU here is what i got, which is the EDID and is it posted wrong? how do i know?
<alkisg> needzahelpPLZ: [    46.645] (II) modeset(0): EDID (in hex): and then [    46.646] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)
<mbi> Anyone managed to fetch a preseed file from a public SVN repo? Scenario; using boot from USB with a modified txt.cfg file, point towards a public svn repo where the preseed file is located. If I use an apache server, there's no issues. The installer fetches the preseed file and continues with installation. If I'm using the http://svn-repo/address/preseed the installation failes, stating it can't fetch the file
<mbi> . So; anyone had any luck with fetching from public SVN repo?
<alkisg> needzahelpPLZ:  So if your splitter reports that it supports this mode, yet the display doesn't, linux send 1920x1080 and the display displays a black screen
<alkisg> needzahelpPLZ: if you boot without the splitter first, having the display directly connected, and then you connect the splitter afterwards, does it work "properly"?
<PCatinean> managed to get it working in the end, don't know how
<PCatinean> probably I made a small mess :))
<alkisg> Put the output of `xrandr` to pastebin, without using the splitter temporarily
<needzahelpPLZ> alkisg: no idea havent tried that yet, will try it
<PCatinean> Anyone know how to install pulseaudio equalizer properly in ubuntu 16.04?
<needzahelpPLZ> k will try and do that
<needzahelpPLZ> alkisg: tried your sugestions xrand output https://pastebin.com/raw/Sp7PLPiH, also without spliter and then switching results in same problem, it doesnt show the linux DT even once
<rsv> alkisg: Sorry, i had to go and i saw your message. sudo apt-cache policy apturl shows https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26112084/
<needzahelpPLZ> one more thing is if i press the power off button and the computer shots down the screen comes back on
<needzahelpPLZ> also if i go just to the grub menu and dont start the system yet, i can switch to both computers, back and forth without a problem
<alkisg> rsv: it's like all your apt list is destroyed, even packages that are installed locally are not avaliable for reinstallation
<rsv> alkisg: why could that happen and whats the solution
<needzahelpPLZ> usually corrup file or drive
<needzahelpPLZ> usually corrupt* file or drive
<alkisg> rsv: if you said it's a fresh installation, just try to reinstall and watch out for errors
<needzahelpPLZ> could be also dmged install medium, the disk or usb stick that you use could be defective
<needzahelpPLZ> alkisg: did the info i posted above help in some way to come to a conclusion?
<alkisg> needzahelpPLZ: try to gain access to the system while it's connected to the splitter. I'm using "epoptes-client" to do that, or you could also use ssh
<alkisg> So that you are able to query the system (xrandr etc) while it's connected to the splitter
<needzahelpPLZ> ssh it is i guess
<needzahelpPLZ> will enable ssh on the machine
<alkisg> epoptes.org is easier than ssh though
<alkisg> ssh won't give you directly access to xorg, you'll need a few extra command to gain it
<Ddorda> hey there. is there a place where I could find with which kernel every ubuntu was released? (at least for most of the versions?)
<hateball> Ddorda: packages.ubuntu.com
<needzahelpPLZ> hrmm i figured out if i just press ctrl+alt and F2 or any of the other virtual consoles switch to, and then switch between computers it works btw
<needzahelpPLZ> but i have also enabled ssh so i can also login now
<needzahelpPLZ> whats the next step that i can do/try alkisg
<Blankspace> Hi
<Ddorda> hateball: thanks :)
<Blankspace> How to ensure java_home is pointing to proper java installation
<Blankspace> Its showing error could not find java executable at
<akik> Blankspace: you can set it in environment files in $HOME. what is the java app you're running?
<Blankspace> Openrefine
<akik> Blankspace: does it have a startup script?
<Blankspace> Yes it says to type ./refine
<Blankspace> To start it
<akik> Blankspace: so, no :)
<Blankspace> But when I type it it throws up that error
<akik> Blankspace: you can add the JAVA_HOME setting in for example .bashrc
<Blankspace> How
<freakyy> whats this open source software called again, with which u can make video calls, voic calls and chat?
<Blankspace> Gedit .bashrc?
<akik> Blankspace: any editor, open .bashrc and add "export JAVA_HOME=" and the value of JAVA_HOME after =. then open a new bash shell and check "echo $JAVA_HOME"
<Blankspace> Hi akik
<Blankspace> My java path is correctly set up
<LightAmaze> Hello, I am sorry if it is a dumb question, but is there any way I could switch from GNOME to Budgie on 17.10? I'd reinstall, but is my work computer with vital programs / files. I am new with Ubuntu as a desktop.
<akik> LightAmaze: you can change the desktop environment on the login screen
<LightAmaze> So I just install both DEs?
<LightAmaze> and it lets me switch?
<akik> LightAmaze: yes
<LightAmaze> Ok, thank you very much. I appreciate.
<fkkfn> i've upgraded ubuntu to 17.10 in a virtualbox, and now it hangs on boot
<fkkfn> what's going on?
<kantlivelong> is there any way to config/check mdraid spare groups in the command line?
<mittens> hey guys.. when I type "my current location" on google it shows this morning an address in downtown seattle, a private residence with people living in it. I've been hacked before. Is this a sign of a hack?
<auronandace> mittens: do you happen to be logged in to your google account when you type that? do you use location services on an android smartphone?
<mittens> auronandace : no none
<mittens> auronandace: on my phone yes, I turn on location services
<freakyy> hi all. how can i, use my smartphone to stream video from my smartphone to my ubuntu laptop? maybe specific to netflix?
<leftyfb> freakyy: why not just watch netflix on your laptop?
<l0llip0p> leftyfb: That is a really good question
<mekhami> why can't I ctrl+# in firefox on ubuntu
<jluc> what is it supposed to do mekhami ?
<mekhami> navigate to that # tab
<mekhami> ctrl+1 goes to the first tab etc
<auronandace> mekhami: when did it stop working?
<linel> #tab
<mekhami> auronandace ▸ not sure it's ever worked, i just installed firefox and tried it
<mekhami> but i know it works on windows, and it works in chrome for ubuntu
<jluc> same here
<auronandace> mekhami: is this a default feature in firefox or provided by an addon?
<mekhami> default feature
<auronandace> mekhami: what ubuntu version?
<mekhami> 16.04
<auronandace> mekhami: what firefox version?
<auronandace> mekhami: the firefox help says its alt+# rather than ctrl+#
<jluc> yes it works !
<mittens> hi guys, I just realized something else: I have  Guest Session that I can't seem to make it disappear under settings. When I click on it, it's just a mirror image of my current session. I tried to take it off using sudo commands I found online, but it asked for a password that is not for admin
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, how do I know if my baloo has not crashed?
<RonaldsMazitis> balooctl status is saying same number of files indexed and the number doesn't change
<RonaldsMazitis> Indexed 24525 / 133972 files
<auronandace> mittens: if you are totally convinced you are compromised then backup what you need and do a clean install. also please try to use some common sense insteadof following random guides on some blog without knowing what the commands do
<codepython777> My nginx stopped abruptly    Active: inactive (dead) since Mon 2017-12-04 03:00:02 EST; 8h ago - any ideas on how to debug this? error/access logs are of zero size
<mittens> auronandace, I just reinstalled my ubuntu two days ago
<mittens> there's a guy in another chat who just sent me a threatening msg "Destroyer> .tell mittens Chucky the doll is coming for you" referring to a movie character that I've shared in irc chat that scares me
<auronandace> mittens: my advice still stands
<mittens> my info has been doxed so hacking may continue, I'm just trying to figure out how to delete the guest session,  and u are not answering my question
<mittens> anyone who can help me with deleting with the guest session pls?
<Lavinho> good afternoon
<Lavinho> I've already been able to solve the problem.
<Lavinho> I created the / EFI / Microsoft / Boot folder
<Lavinho> and rename refind_x64.efi to bootmgrfw.efi and put the paste
<Lavinho> and reboot refind
<Lavinho> ;)
<Lavinho> thank's
<linel> Helpme
<rfleming> Hi.  Is there an apt command for apt-cache madison?
<linel> My one of my users in ubuntu not responding
<Lavinho> say
<rfleming> is it apt show?
<rfleming> linel, by 'not responding' what do you mean?
<rfleming> linel, please be descriptive.
<RonaldsMazitis> nobody knows if baloo file indexer is still indexing files, if balooctl status is not changing number of how many files it has indexed
<nate_dog27> Can someone help me with a booting issue?
<rfleming> !ask nate_dog27
<nate_dog27> Light Display Manager
<ducasse> rfleming: no madison - yet. apt is still under development, though - add a wishlist bug
<nate_dog27> failed to start, and also says it failed to start detect the avaialble GPUs and deal with any system changes.
<rfleming> ducasse, show kinda does the trick, just very verbose :)
<rfleming> ducasse, I'll let them work on it as I can still use madison.  I'm sure there are more important things needing doing right now with it.
<rfleming> nate_dog27, you recently change the display drivers?
<ducasse> rfleming: like an omproved 'moo';)
<ducasse> *improved
<rfleming> that too :D
<nate_dog27> No, but I did make some display changes. I was trying to fix resolution on the login screen for my external monitor.
<nate_dog27> O
<rfleming> ducasse, apt moo works just find
<rfleming> s/find/fine
<nate_dog27> I'll post the two sites I used. The one that created the problem, and the one I used to try and fix the problem and failed.
<ducasse> rfleming: yes, but they could make it _even better_ ;)
<rfleming> nate_dog27, do you have a file ~/.config/monitors.xml?
<rfleming> ducasse, I don't wanna know how :)
<nate_dog27> I'll get a terminal up and check.
<rfleming> nate_dog27, if you do, try renaming it and trying again.
<gluon_> has anyone tested if this bug is still around after the latest bump in gnome's version?
<gluon_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1731718
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1731718 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "screencast freezes" [High,Confirmed]
<black_13> how do i show files are currently being access by a linux process
<gluon_> that's seemingly an upstream bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=790008
<ubottu> Gnome bug 790008 in general "System freezes when recording screencast" [Normal,New]
<black_13> what files i mean
<gluon_> however, i only experience it on ubuntu 17.10
<gluon_> fedora 27 with the same gnome version works just fine
<rfleming> black_13, do you know the process ID?
<oeuvre> great news!
<rfleming> if s <PID>
<oeuvre> i'm not wearing any pants!
<rfleming> err... black_13 if so, pfile <PID>
<rfleming> black_13, if you don't know the PID `ps -aef | grep <process name>` then run `pfile <PID>` on that process...  Say I'm looking for the process httpd, I'd run `ps -aef | grep httpd` which returns 34122, to which I then run `pfile 34122`
<black_13> rfleming: thanks
<rfleming> black_13, np
<rfleming> happy trails
<mar77i> I wonder how the 16.04 sshd_config was shipped without a trailing newline. I just locked myself out of the cloud by running a script that did echo "..." >>/etc/ssh/sshd_config
<rfleming> mar77i, technically that command would put your line after the newline
<rfleming> and I don't believe sshd_config needs to end in a newline...
<nate_dog27> can't find monitors.xml mind you I'm new to linux. I forgot how to open a tty at start up.
<rfleming> are you logged in?
<nate_dog27> I booted using to the live cd ad did a search.
<nate_dog27> Ya through the live cd.
<rfleming> Ooh, Umm... that makes it more complicated.
<rfleming> nate_dog27, quick question.  Is this a new install of Ubuntu, or do you have lots of stuff on it alread?
<rfleming> s/alread/already
<nate_dog27> new install
<nate_dog27> fairly new. bar that one change I made
<rfleming> nate_dog27, it may be quicker to just re-install at this point
<rfleming> nate_dog27, I mean, if the installation was new and you had nothing of importance on your drive...
<nate_dog27> I customized it just the way I like, took me days to get it right. I mean that being said it's still a new install.
<nate_dog27> Really hoping to salvage this.
<Jordan_U> rfleming: mar77i's point is that there was no newline for it to go after, so presumably what they intended to be added as a line on its own was instead appended to the end of the last line of the file, resulting in one long line instead of two shorter ones.
<rfleming> nate_dog27, OK.  When you boot into your system without the livecd what happens?
<nate_dog27> Just see the boot logo never ending, I got the menu where it shows what failing.
<Jordan_U> mar77i: Are you sure that it's shipped without a newline in stock Ubuntu? That seems like a bug more likely caused by modifications made by your cloud provider. (Also, my 17.10 system does have a newline at the end of /etc/ssh/ssh_config ).
<rfleming> Jordan_U: Ahh, yeah.  Didn't think about what would happen if appending to file with no new line at the end.
<rfleming> nate_dog27, If you could press CTRL-ALT-F3 and see if that brings up a command prompt
<rfleming> nate_dog27, if you cannot, then you'll have to mount up your disk and look for the home folder that way.
<rfleming> nate_dog27, it'll be some place like /media/ubuntu/{a key}/home/username/.config/
<rfleming> I think ubuntu is the username on the livecd
<nate_dog27> Can I just use the recovery mode?
<nate_dog27> Having problems with tty
<rfleming> recovery mode should work.
<rfleming> nate_dog27, this is 16.04?
<nate_dog27> Ya
<nate_dog27> log in on the command line.
<rfleming> ok, what does `systemctl status lightdm.service` say?  Paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<nate_dog27> I did up top when I got the errors
<rfleming> nate_dog27, you used pasted the log files to paste.ubuntu.com so that the errors you are receiving are as clear as day?  I only saw you mention "it failed to start." and "it failed to start detect the avaialble GPUs and deal with any system changes."
<black_13> who do you find files that are older than a certain date?
<rfleming> black_13, you would use the `find` command
<rfleming> black_13, specifically the mtime switch.
<rfleming> black_13, are you looking for files that are say, older than 30 days, or files that are older than December 4, 2014?
<techtrix31> i have chatservices which is a fork of atheme and when i try to run it im getting daemon is already running and this was after a hard reboot..how do i check to see what daemon its referring too cause i dont see with system monitor
<MrC> His problem was because the program writes a PID file after starting (which the cron script looks for) and would remove the PID file on exit, which of course it couldn't do because of the hard reboot..
<lotuspsychje> MrC: he left
<adrian_1908> "His problem was" kind of indicates that, no? ;)
<frib> firefox is displaying pages incorrectly, missing text mostly. I tried reinstalling but no luck. what can I do? thanks
<lotuspsychje> frib: ubuntu version and firefox version please?
<Toadisattva> are you using 17.10? I've seen others mentioning similar issues
<Toadisattva> can verify 57.0.1 is working great on 16.04 lts
<dserodio> I have a problem with my ubuntuforums.org user, how/where can I get help for that site?
<lotuspsychje> dserodio: explain whats happening exactly please?
<gebbione> hi folks, i have a cam attached as a webcam
<gebbione> but when i try to use its microphone it does not work on hangout or skype
<dserodio> lotuspsychje: I'm trying to login using Ubuntu One. When I click "Yes, log me in", it redirects to ubuntuforums.org/login.php telling me "The The following errors occurred during your registration:  Invalid email address.". If I click on Complete Registration I am redirected to the same page with the same error.
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: you might know this one? ^
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: dserodio join #ubuntuforums // The ops there will attend .
<dserodio> Bashing-om: thanks, will do
<Bashing-om> dserodio: :)
<ducasse> frib: make sure 'download fonts' is enabled in preferences
<frib> ducasse, i don't see this option
<frib> "Allow pages to choose their own fonts"?
<ducasse> frib: try that, i don't remember exactly what it says
<lotuspsychje> frib: you didnt mention your version yet
<mar77i> rfleming: technically it *should*. But what actually happens is that my script creates an invalid ssh config which then got me bad more than once (unable to log in)
<mar77i> Jordan_U: could be, I haven't checked
<mrhall> Hello, how can i execute a root command within root password? is to create a sh to init.d
<ducasse> mrhall: please rephrase that, i don't understand
<mrhall> i want create a script to execute a program each time linux init
<mrhall> And i need do some like: sudo program rootPassword
<mrhall> and save this script to init.d
<mrhall> *on
<lotuspsychje> !cron | mrhall
<ubottu> mrhall: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<mrhall> this is like quartz?
<Cheez> kind of, but far more widely understood and implemented
<mrhall> quartz is so deprecated
<mrhall> I use this on a project and i have a lot of issues
<trdillon1> I have maas problem and the channel is dead. Can anyone here help?
<ducasse> mrhall: you really need to pass the program the root pw like that? that seems sub-optimal..
<lotuspsychje> trdillon1: perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel might know more about that
<mrhall> is a ddns process
<ducasse> trdillon1: you really should wait for help there. maybe try #ubuntu-server
<mrhall> It remember my ip each 30 minuts
<ducasse> mrhall: and it needs your root pw?
<trdillon1> lotuspsychje: thanks
<frib> lotuspsychje, ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, Firefox 57.0.1
<jandrusk> Is it me or are PPA updates via launchpad.net painfully slow no matter how faster your connection is?
<jandrusk> s/faster/fast
<alt0id> hi
<alt0id> lets say i have a debian box running right now, and i have an unaccessable hard drive hooked up on my computer, i know the password. How do i access it from here?
<alt0id> here = debian machine
<akik> alt0id: not quite sure what you're asking, but did you try opening the file manager and checking if it's visible there?
<akik> alt0id: if you don't have a file manager, use "fdisk -l" to see your storage devices
<alt0id> akik: when i installed ubuntu on that disk i used the encrypt harddrive option
<alt0id> and when i try accessing the home/user folder
<alt0id> i get a mess
<akik> alt0id: ah encrypted. sorry i don't know about it
<alt0id> "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop"
<alt0id> and a readme
<EriC^^> alt0id: can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" ?
<EriC^^> alt0id: nevermind, just try sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<frib> firefox is displaying pages incorrectly, missing text mostly. I tried reinstalling but no luck. what can I do? thanks
<frib> ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, Firefox 57.0.1
<alt0id> EriC^^: i can access it now, but how do i make it "ceartext"?
<alt0id> how can i access it without needing to encrypt it every time
<EriC^^> alt0id: remove the files out of the private dir
<alt0id> o ok lol
<[twisti]> i put my main user in the sudo group, as i understand, that will let me do "sudo su" if i must. any reason not to set a huge generated string as the password for root and forget it right after ?
<ducasse> [twisti]: don't do 'sudo su', use 'sudo -i' of you need a root shell
<ducasse> *if
<[twisti]> whats the difference ?
<Bashing-om> twisted`: opening up 'root' is generally discouraged in ubuntu . See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers .
<[twisti]> Bashing-om: 'opening up' ?
<genii> su requires a root password to be set, making the root account able to be compromised by brute-force attacks
<alt0id> EriC^^: so there is no way of unencrypting that whole hard drive?
<snowkidind> does this look like a normal access.log to you? https://pastebin.com/nnyvKi3Z
<alt0id> i can access it, i cant manipulate that in any way for some reason
<genii> sudo -i is superuser-do in interactive mode
<EriC^^> alt0id: you'd have to copy to to another drive and then recreate the partition etc normally then copy the data back
<alt0id> EriC^^: i only have 2 drives, ones that 500gb encrypted one with huge files and the other one is 80gb almost full lol
<Bashing-om> [twisti]: By default, the Root account password is locked in Ubuntu.
<[twisti]> im not even sure mine has a password
<[twisti]> its a server that i set up with my ssh public key as default login
<[twisti]> and the first thing i did after logging in was make a user
<EriC^^> alt0id: do you want the whole drive unencrypted to just the home dir?
<Bashing-om> [twisti]: Then that 1st created user can have root access. others you have to grant from that 1st account .
<[twisti]> Bashing-om: it already does, i put it in the sudo group, that seems sufficient. im asking about whether/how i can further lock down the root account since as far as i understand, im never going to need to use it directly again
<genii> [twisti]: The root account is by default locked out from logging in, and has no viable password.
<[twisti]> alright, i guess that means its already locked down then
<alt0id> EriC^^: either/or would be good
<[twisti]> it did let me log in though, with the ssh pub key
<alt0id> but i dont wanna type sh*t when i wanna access it
<[twisti]> should i turn that off somehow ?
<genii> [twisti]: The first user created ( normally UID 1000 on *buntu installs) has sudo priveleges by default, subsequent users do not
<EriC^^> alt0id: move the files out of the private dir
<[twisti]> genii: learned something new then
<EriC^^> alt0id: move not copy
<black_13> how do I mount linux directory so I can see it on windows
<akik> black_13: install ext2fsd
<alt0id> EriC^^: worked
<alt0id> thanks
<EriC^^> alt0id: no problem
<Neo1> Hi!
<Neo1> I want create ftp for users on server, How to do it? I used vsftpd
<Neo1> seems it's not useful add users and folder
<Neo1> I want to do like it is made on ISPManager, easy create users ftp accounts
<Neo1> set username, password and path to folder, and nothing else
<Neo1> vsftpd not handy thing
 * Mathisen sends a note to Neo1 that reads "ftp is old and not secure please use ssh instead"
<Neo1> Mathisen: if ssh use can execute commands, I don't want it
<Mathisen> sftp is a thing
<Neo1> Mathisen: see how to create use ssh user and he can only look his own dirrectory and nothing else?
<Neo1> Mathisen: what is sftp I've read guide and there ftp with TLS/SSL
<akik> Neo1: you can create a chroot setup with the included openssh-server package and "internal-sftp"
<Mathisen> Neo1, well first i would edit sshd_config and add that lets say group "neousers" are restricted to /home then i would " usermod neo1 -s /bin/false " to restict bash usage and i would be done
<akik> Neo1: that way the users can be limited to their home dirs
<Neo1> Mathisen: no not home, to /var/www/site_name , I need this
<Mathisen> well same thing would apply
<Neo1> Mathisen: but it's take much time, in ISPManager I did it for a few seconds
<Neo1> I need something that will time save, Seems some control panel?
<Neo1> Mathisen: what do you think?
<Mathisen> to mutch time ? 4 lines in a config then just add users as normal or even make an alias that do everthing for you
<Neo1> Mathisen: In instruction that I've read there added many lines of code
<Neo1> 10 lines not 4
<Mathisen> https://bensmann.no/restrict-sftp-users-to-home-folder
<Mathisen> after you done the cfg changes and restarted sshd and added the group you can just make alias for rest
<Neo1> Mathisen: see imagine I created site for test, test.my_real_domain.com. and Client ask me add access to some folder to watch how it work, ftp access, I won't give him ssh to all server
<Mathisen> edit your ~/.bashrc and add at the bottom " alias neoftpuser-add='your command or commands here'
<Neo1> Mathisen: I used to use ISPManager and easy create there account to any folder, and what shall I do now, I don't know
<Neo1> Mathisen: well, better learn how to create user in shell and do it anywhere then use determined panel, probably. Will learn how do it
<Mathisen> Neo1, no one is forceing you to do anything use what you feel works for you, just wanted to point out that FTP should really not be used anymore
<Neo1> Mathisen: I see many commands and don't know how to remember every of them
<Mathisen> play around in a VM and learn, and it will come in time. one thing is for sure if you use GUI for everything and never try to use console you never remember them
<dfive> hey guys, everytime a new student wants to learn how to build java program it kills the system damn!
<dfive> :P
<Neo1> Mathisen: ufw, vshttpd, apache2, mysql, node.js, nvm, and others
<dfive> everytime they run in problems with java and different versions and nothing runs
<Neo1> users, ssl key, openssl, I can't remember this all and don't know :(
<Neo1> Mathisen: how to learn this all? More practice and with time I'll know it?
<Mathisen> yep
<snowkidind> how can i tell if my server is being used as an open proxy?
<Neo1> Mathisen: or use good control panel?
<Neo1> If I use ISPmanager I don't need now this all
<Neo1> well, try now set FTP access to site directory and install wordpress, then will see what do to ahead :(
<Neo1> Mathisen: I think maybe should wrote out on paper some command and learn it every day like we learn something in school until you have known it?
<Neo1> or repeat installation every day until you've got strong skill
<Neo1> repetition is mother of teaching... No exists other methods for learning...
<ioria> Neo1, repetita iuvant
<marcelod> hi there!
<ibmr50e> anyone knows chat channel name and server name for i3m??
<ibmr50e> its a window manager
<EriC^^> !alis | ibmr50e
<ubottu> ibmr50e: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<marcelod> I have ubuntu 16.10, and want to upgrade to 17.10 but apt-get dist-upgrade does not work for me :(  this is my output: https://pastebin.com/qbA5H6Xr
<marcelod> any idea?
<ioria> marcelod, why are you using   dist-upgrade ?
<marcelod> what should I use?
<ioria> !eol | marcelod
<ubottu> marcelod: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<marcelod> thnx
<ioria> marcelod, but if you want 17.10 i suggest a fresh install
<ars23> Hi guys!
<marcelod> ioria... so do I, but the startup disk creator does not generate a bootable usb-drive
<EriC^^> marcelod: try using dd
<marcelod> I get the iso image into the usb drive but it is not bootable and if by hand I want to do it, it crashes when starting
<ioria> marcelod, use  dd  :    sudo dd if=uubntu.iso of=/dev/ddx
<marcelod> block size?
<EriC^^> bs=4M
<ioria> marcelod, if you want, not necessary
<EriC^^> remember to unmount the usb first, and "sync" after dd finishes
<marcelod> EriC^^, how do I sync?
<EriC^^> type 'sync' in a terminal
<marcelod> sudo?
<genii> yes
<marcelod> thanks nice people
<_geoff> hi, i have a pem root certificate file i need to install on an ubuntu server
<Neo1> Mathisen: see what I've found https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-webmin-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Neo1> seems it's not bad thing...
<ioria> Neo1, wemin is broken
<ioria> *webmin
<Neo1> ioria: what does it mean?
<ioria> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Neo1> ok
<auronandace> Neo1: how long have you been trying to set up a server now? how many days?
<Neo1> ioria: and what supported now ubuntu?
<Neo1> auronandace: 3 weeks, but I do it last 4 days actively
<Neo1> one week
<ioria> Neo1,  if you would be so kind to clarify your real purpose, maybe someone clould help you
<Neo1> just have trouble viruses on windows, reinstall all, and other troubles
<auronandace> Neo1: you've even paid for a domain name without really knowing what you are doing...
<Neo1> auronandace: it cost nothing )))
<Neo1> I can buy many domains for 150 rubs for one year
<Neo1> auronandace: domain cost 2.5$ for one year and digital ochean 5$, It's nothing
<auronandace> Neo1: it didn't occur to you to try things out in a vm first?
<Neo1> what is vm?
<auronandace> Neo1: virtual machine
<Neo1> virtual machine?
<Neo1> now now, better use real server like digitalochean, I'm going buy else one domain
<auronandace> Neo1: nothing is going to work for you if you keep ignoring peoples advice and refuse to read documentation
<Neo1> auronandace: I'm reading, there much texts
<Neo1> I read and can't figure out and remember all :(
<Neo1> maybe shell help me?
<fub> Hi. I got a new thinkpad x1 carbon and installed ubuntu 17.10. Touchpad works, but it needs some fine adjustments, is there any driver/config I can adjust?
<Neo1> auronandace: I need shell yes/
<melleb> TJ-: You helped me out with an ath10k_pci wifi issue yesterday. The hwe kernel wasn't working, but before I tried the bootable usbs with 16.04 and 17.10 I remembered you said something about hwe-next. Upgrading to kernel 4.13.0-17 did the trick. Thanks a lot for your help!
<TJ-> melleb: That's great news!
<TJ-> melleb: so there is a kernel bug somewhere then
<melleb> TJ-: I guess there is
<Neo1> I think I need shell, Its tool is made for automate routine work on server, impossible remember all commands
<fermmy> Neol; Ansible will be your friend if you're getting into server maintenance/management.
<Mathisen> a bit overkill to start with Ansible would you think
<Mathisen> but sure go for it
<Bashing-om> Neo1: Hint: No one remembers all the commands - no one .. make up a cheat sheet in your favorite text editor is one way to reference the commands you use .. and also become familiar with the installed  manual .
 * Mathisen agrees with auronandace read documentation and learn how your servies works on one machine then try to scale it if needed
<Neo1> Bashing-om: see I did this https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zi6Kh4G25x7tCPP35Kd56FMAvfGqlz1DdI2Mm3aIP78/edit?usp=sharing
<Neo1> and will improve it
<Bashing-om> !info mysql-server xenial
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.20-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 146 kB
<xz> hey, I broke my apt-get. I think some process in background was updating kernel and got stuck, then I killed it and now when doing 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' it hankgs on 'update-initramfs' https://hastebin.com/iteropujep.sql
<xz> is there anything I can do to debug? maybe at least see where/how that 'update-initramfs' is stuck?
<kamoricks> Hey. I've got a machine that stops booting at initramfs. Recovery CD says HD is fine. What else could cause this issue?
<xz> can I drop that kernel update for example? and restart from scratch?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic zesty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.40.40 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<Bashing-om> xz: 32 bit hardware ?
<xz> Bashing-om: AMD64, I found some bug on launchpad, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1667512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667512 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs hangs on upgrade, dpkg unusable, unbootable system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xz> Bashing-om: I'm not sure if system is bootable or not as I didn't try rebooting
<Bashing-om> xz: K .. let me see what that bug report says .. be back soonest .
<xz> Bashing-om: I think the problem is that I have hanging 'cp' process that tries to copy some stuff into samba share. I cannot kill that process as it doesn't respond to kill -9. And I cannot umount the share as it is 'busy'
<xz> Bashing-om: I just figure out that 'cp' zombie after reading bug description
<Bashing-om> xz: Well, we can investiage that zombie theory . What shows - ps aux | grep 'Z' - ?
<Neo1> what is use sftp or ftp?
<xz> Bashing-om: https://hastebin.com/ayededarum.pl
<Neo1> in this totorial sftp even easier set up than vshttpd https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zi6Kh4G25x7tCPP35Kd56FMAvfGqlz1DdI2Mm3aIP78/edit
<xz> Bashing-om: so no cp in there, but cp is generally hanging (I guess it's not marked as zombie)
<windymindy> Hello. I was wondering, if there is anyone who has manages to uncloud-init ubuntu cloud image to use it in virtualbox.
<windymindy> managed*
<Neo1> for sftp nothing install, it's default work
<leftyfb>  Neo1 not true. sftp/scp requires an ssh daemon
<Neo1> leftyfb: why we use vsftpd?
<leftyfb> Neo1: I don't know why you're using ftp
<Bashing-om> xz: delving deeper .. 2 zombies. 1st ' pstree -p -s 1648 ' says what ? to identify the parent .
<Neo1> leftyfb: in this tutorial using it https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zi6Kh4G25x7tCPP35Kd56FMAvfGqlz1DdI2Mm3aIP78/edit
<xz> Bashing-om: systemd(1)───avahi-daemon(1587)───avahi-daemon(1648)
<Neo1> what is better use sftp and don't install vsftpd?
<leftyfb> Neo1: that link isn't a tutorial. It's a laundry list which isn't supported
<leftyfb> Neo1: depends on your needs
<hydruid> Neo1: that list looks terrible
<Neo1> leftyfb: my needs open user access to some folder on my site for he can modify some files and nothing else
<hydruid> Neo1: What are you actually trying to do?
<Neo1> leftyfb: for myself I'll use ssh, for somebody who will ask me I'll give access
<Neo1> hydruid: trying to learn server, nothing do important certainly
<hydruid> Neo1: If you have users who need to access the server, SSH would be best. Users can transfer files over SSH
<Bashing-om> xz: think'n bout this // spawned by avahi-daemon tends to make me careful .
<xz> Bashing-om: I think it might have been some sort of automatic kernel update, don't know exactly what it was
<hydruid> Neo1: No worries, everyone has to start somewhere. I recommend that you decide how you want it to work, then focus on getting there.
<leftyfb> hydruid: "for he can modify some files and nothing else"   # This part requires more attention
<xz> Bashing-om: the problem was (couple of days ago) that I couldn't use apt-get as it was 'locked' constantly
<xz> Bashing-om: so I killed whoever was keeping the lock
<hydruid> Neo1: by focusing on a project goal, it's easier to get things done as there is a clear goal
<Neo1> hydruid: I won't give them access to all site only to determined directory and without run shell command
<xz> Bashing-om: it might have respawned back then (which would suggest systemd was trying to finish the job)
<Neo1> hydruid: just imitate FTP
<xz> Bashing-om: anyway, now there is not 'apt-get' nor 'dpkg' hanging
<hydruid> Neo1: allow them to modify their home directory and nothing else
<xz> Bashing-om: there is these zombies + hanging cp process in ps aux | grep cp
<hydruid> That is the default configuration for SSH. Do you want something different?
<hydruid> Neo1: ^^
<Neo1> hydruid: I need SSH user that can only coppy files to server and read only one directory and doesn't see others
<xz> Bashing-om: and I cannot kill that cp because it's waiting for samba share to respond I guess, and samba seems to be stuck
<xz> Bashing-om: and I cannot umount samba as it's 'busy'
<Neo1> hydruid: I didn't know it
<xz> Bashing-om: I guess I could shut down or force shut down, but then I'm not sure if it will boot again
<leftyfb> hydruid: default ssh allows a user to traverse almost the entire directory structure. They might not be able to modify most things, but they will certainly be able to see the contents of almost everything
<Neo1> hydruid: see do you think this guide that I need? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-enable-sftp-without-shell-access-on-ubuntu-16-04
<hydruid> Neo1: take a look at this: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/restrict-linux-users-to-their-home-directories-only/
<Bashing-om> xz: If you know the right process .. cam always kill it gracefilly . see: https://askubuntu.com/questions/111422/how-to-find-zombie-process .
<windymindy> Hello. I was wondering, if there is anyone who has managed to uncloud-init ubuntu cloud image to use it in virtualbox. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/296236
<xz> Bashing-om: 1648 [avahi-daemon] <defunct> respawns
<xz> Bashing-om: or I cannot kill it as PID doesn't change
<Neo1> ok, I won't use FTP and it install difficult, will try to use SFTP now
<windymindy> Neo1: have you tried filezilla?
<Neo1> windymindy: yes, but winSCP in a few times better, I use it, it allow instantly edit files on server without confirm load back
<Neo1> windymindy: I used to use filezile, but now I use winSCP
<Bashing-om> xz: will take one the more experienced here than I ... messing about with avahi-daemon scares me off .
<windymindy> you can use filezilla server-side to create ftp server
<windymindy> and access it from windows explorer
<windymindy> it has accounts management
<windymindy> If I were you, I would set up caddy web server with upload option.
<Neo1> ok
<FurretUber> Hi, my Virtual Machines are crashing when updating the kernel. The host is Xubuntu 17.10 and the guests are Ubuntu 16.04
<xz> Bashing-om: let's say I just shut down that machine. Whatever happens, I should still be able to boot older kernel, right?
<xz> Bashing-om: as odler ones don't get automatically removed
<FurretUber> As a example, one of them was upgrading the kernel using the graphical interface: https://i.imgur.com/dPhFcrL.png
<FurretUber> This is what dmesg logged: https://i.imgur.com/JArV2MJ.png
<FurretUber> Some time ago, this crash in the guest would make the host problematic too. Now, while the host is kept stable, the guest stops working
<jayjo> if I'm serving a site from a hugo build (golang) and it outputs to a public folder in my home directory, are there reasons I would not want to symlink the folder instead of copying the contents to /var/www each time?
<Bashing-om> xz: I can not see why not .. might check and see what kernels are available to beeo up ' ls -al /boot/ ' .
<Bashing-om> boot*
<xz> Bashing-om: https://hastebin.com/diveruqepa.cpp
<xz> Bashing-om: would you say chances of this booting up again are high?
<xz> :)
<Bashing-om> xz: Ouch ! No !! What have you been doing ?? .. should be similar : http://termbin.com/dhm6 . You have no alternates .
<xz> Bashing-om: so if my regular kernel does't boot then I cannot specify another one in grub?
<Bashing-om> xz: redo over .. ' ls -al /boot/ ' let me see it in a format I am looking for .
<xz> Bashing-om:   https://hastebin.com/labiyitowo.hs
<windymindy> Hello. I was wondering, if there is anyone who has managed to uncloud-init ubuntu cloud image to use it in virtualbox. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/296236
<Bashing-om> xz: Yes .. Sorry for my haste in the last look . You DO have 3 additional kernels that should boot :)
<xz> Bashing-om: ok, I'm trying to reboot. Will choose lastest kernel first in grub, and then if that doesnt' work I will fall back to older ones
<Bashing-om> xz: K ... depending on what happens is what we do or nothing to do :)
<xz> Bashing-om: it's good to have a plan and some faith
<TJ-> xz: Bashing-om not just vmlinuz - check there are full-sized matching initd.img too
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Yes .. Had in mind to see what did result booting an alternate kernel . then make sure /boot/, /usr/src/linux-headers, /lib/modules/ are also consistent .
<Richard_Cavell> Is there any word on 18.04 or is it too early to ask?
<mutante> Richard_Cavell: https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-18-04-release-features/
<mutante> April 26 2018
<Richard_Cavell> mutante: I see
<Neo1> what does means user group?
<Neo1> root:root?
<Neo1> I've created new user test, which group it has now?
<Neo1> test?
<genii> Yes
<Neo1> genii: what does means neo : root ?
<Neo1> genii: group neo ?
<Neo1> how many groups I have? as many as users?
<Neo1> number of groups equal number of users?
<Neo1> genii: you know?
<akik> Neo1: the available groups in your system can be found in /etc/group
<Neo1> akik: what group gets new user?
<xz> Bashing-om:  hey, I've been able to successfully reboot and dpkg --configure -a finished with success also
<kk4ewt> Neo1,  usually new users get their own group based on their pid
<Neo1> yes I see
<kk4ewt> open a terminal and type groups and it will show you what groups you are in
<Neo1> kk4ewt: I can't figure out what folder shall I create for sftp
<Neo1> owner should be root,
<kk4ewt> anything in your /home
<kk4ewt> no
<Bashing-om> xz: Grat .. all then is good now ?
<Neo1> no I want give access to /var/www/name_of_my_site
<xz> Bashing-om: yes, thanks for help
<kk4ewt> you never want to allow root to ever be able to ssh
<kk4ewt> sftp is ssh
<Bashing-om> xz: Oh I did nothing but hold your hand :)
<mutante> if you want to just allow access to existing directories, you don't need to create any new "folders"
<Neo1> kk4ewt: yes, I create new user test, and now need folder give root:root chown
<xz> Bashing-om: you spent some time, appreciated
<Neo1> root:root permission
<kk4ewt> no you need to learn how to run a webhost
<kk4ewt> to allow your user to be able to sftp into that folder
<Neo1> kk4ewt: I leart it
<kk4ewt> you have 2 different things there
<kk4ewt> no you havent
<kk4ewt> if you did you would have learned how to use web_public in your /home
<Neo1> ok, continue learning
<Neo1> kk4ewt: no, my sites will placed in /var/www directory
<Neo1> each site has his own name
<mutante> don't use root, create a proper group for the admins. let the files be owned by the group. add humans to group.
<omgina> helllo
<omgina> I installed a chrome extension
<omgina> how do I find the binaries
<Neo1> I want to reach this /var/www/test.american-chat.ru and put there wordpress
<omgina> where are there. I got to run them via the tor network
<omgina> pleaes tell me
<arakash> I need some help. Audio stopped working on my 17.04 system. Tried rebooting but not helping. Thanks in advance.
<Neo1> at first I want set up there sftp access and only for one directory, but I afraid if I change permission Apache2 won't work correctly
<Bashing-om> !sound | arakash
<ubottu> arakash: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Neo1> Seems Apache has root group, But it's not exactly
<mutante> Neo1: Apache running as root = BAD
<mutante> and i doubt it
<mutante> it's more likely "www-data" that it runs as
<Neo1> I forgot how I run it
<mutante> use "ps" to find out
<omgina> how do I find a file , it's phrase is ledger it's in home
<omgina> shall I use grep or find?
<mutante> omgina: find
<mutante> if you are looking for file names
<Neo1> for group /etc/group , for users /etc/passwd
<mutante> grep if you are looking for content of files
<omgina> mutante: I search in the super bar, and it shows me, so how do I see the location of that file that I see in the super bar, it's a chrome extension
<mutante> omgina: sorry, i have no idea what the superbar is
<akik> what use is of a "super bar" if you can't find the actual file?
<omgina> in ubuntu when you press the super key, it's search bar
<akik> omgina: if your file name contains "ledger" you can find it with: find $HOME -iname "*ledger*"
<Neo1> drwxr-xr-x , in this d means dir, if '-' it means file?
<Neo1> it's my directory for Apache2
<donofrio> world, group, user for each read/write/execute column
<Neo1> second xr means all users can read it and execute but can't write there and third x it's relate for who?
<mutante> Neo1: no, "-" just means "nothing" here, as in "not w"
<mutante> not writable
<mutante> Neo1: third group is for "rest of the world"
<Neo1> donofrio: yes, see in this example drwxr-xr-x , rwxr  relate for root? xr relate for all rest user and x for who/
<Neo1> ?
<donofrio> Neo1, what mutante said is right
<Neo1> mutante: why there four letters rwxr?
<akik> !permissions | Neo1
<ubottu> Neo1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Neo1> mutante: see this screen, why there d and near other '-' ?? dash means file? http://prntscr.com/hj5gol
<mutante> Neo1: there are 3 groups of rwx plus 1 prefix
<mutante> Neo1: "-" means "not a directory" and "no sticky bit" and "no suid bit"
<mutante> Neo1: everything is a file though
<mutante> Neo1: "-" just always means "not set", but the very first letter is different from the 3 x "rwx" following it, for special purposes
<Neo1> mutante: ok, probably, should learn. No first directory, you see its blue color
<Neo1> mutante: other letter means permissions and first if dash it's file if d it's directory
<Neo1> I noticed all directory has d at first
<mutante> Neo1: kind of, except that directories are also files, but i am pedantic
<mutante> Neo1: yea, it's not wrong, the d is for directory
<Neo1> mutante: yes see http://prntscr.com/hj5j3j
<Neo1> and other 9 letters is permission, I just though they separated by -
<Neo1> - is not set as you said
<mutante> Neo1: yes, there is no separator
<Neo1> I understood, all folders are files and all files have permission.
<Neo1> Root user is able to access all files on computer
<Neo1> 3 kind of permission 4 read, 2write, 1 execute
<Neo1> and (---)(---)(---), what does means other, who is other?
<mutante> Neo1: any user on the system who is not the owner or in the primary group
<Neo1> first its owner, second it's other user on computer and who is others? It's people from internet who reach your site?
<mutante> Neo1: people who have user accounts on your system
<Neo1> mutante: and any app in system relate to some group?
<mutante> more or less, yea
<Neo1> mutante: it's others?
<Neo1> mutante: I think others it's now people who has account on my system, if you have account on my system you are relate to user, not to others
<mutante> Neo1 yes, o for others
<Neo1> mutante: others its who have nothing
<Neo1> mutante: but see, how we determine others in real world? See seems in system each application has group?
<Neo1> I know 755 for folders and 644 for files should be installed for wordpress site
<mutante> Neo1: basically "grep -v ownername /etc/passwd"  all users minus the owner of the file
<mutante> that's "o"
<Neo1> mutante: what does means "o"?
<mutante> Neo1: < Neo1> mutante: it's others?  < mutante> Neo1 yes, o for others   < Neo1> mutante: but see, how we determine others
<Neo1> mutante: I use this for get list of users cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd
<mutante> Neo1: that works, yes
<multifractal> I had a program lmms installed through apt-get. Then I apt-get removed it and installed lmms-vst-full (a variant of the first program which includes extra functionalities) instead, also via apt-get. But now when I try to start it with `$ lmms`, it says "bash: /usr/bin/lmms: No such file or directory". apt seemed to install it without errors, how can I find the new program to start it?
<Neo1> mutante: but no, see first is owner it's who person who file is belonged
<Neo1> second it's group of users ?
<mutante> Neo1: try this to learn:  - create a new group "testers" or "pokemons" or whatever. - add 2 users to that group  - give write permissions on a file to that _group_ but don't change owner  - let one of the user try writing to it
<Neo1> mutante: listen what the group? it's group of this user? If my user neo and group neo?
<mutante> Neo1: yes, second is a group. it can be any group you want. existing one or make one
<mutante> it's the group who owns this file, change it with "chown".  chown user:group file
<Neo1> and which group belong file?
<mutante> the one you pick
<mutante> you see it in the output of ls
<Neo1> mutante: let's break down this example for clarify,
<Neo1> I created new file and look at permission
<Neo1> drwxrwxr-x 2 neo neo  4096 Dec  4 23:22 new
<Neo1> What can you said about this file, who can use it?
<Neo1> it belong neo and group neo yes
<Neo1> user neo can rwx this file
#ubuntu 2017-12-05
<Neo1> neo is owner he can, what can group?
<Neo1> and who is relate to group?
<Neo1> it's bad exampel now I change permission
<Neo1> mutante: see this is better
<Neo1> drwxrw-r-x 2 neo neo  4096 Dec  4 23:22 new
<Neo1> it's owner, neo can rwx, ok
<Neo1> What can group??? Who is group (seems  rw)
<adrian_1908> group can rw, others can rx
<Neo1> What can others (seems x)? But who is others? Others it's ... seems I guessed
<Neo1> adrian_1908: and see there exist user with test : test he is relate for others?
<adrian_1908> I don't understand
<Neo1> and there is still one user with kkk : neo he is relate to group?
<Neo1> adrian_1908: I mean how we determine who is relate to group and to others..  Neo is owner he can do this actions
<Neo1> rwx
<Neo1> Who is group that do this rw? and who is others ?
<Neo1> assume we have users, neo : neo, test : neo and kkk, kkk , Who can do and what if we have this permission on file
<Neo1> drwxrw-r-x 2 neo neo  4096 Dec  4 23:22 new
<Neo1> ???
<adrian_1908> by "neo : neo", "test : neo" etc. do you mean "owner : group" ?
<Neo1> I think
<Neo1> neo : neo is owner he is able to rwx
<Neo1> test : neo is group he is able to rw
<Neo1> kkk : kkk is others he is able only x
<Neo1> adrian_1908: yes
<Neo1> adrian_1908: I right understood sense of permission?
<adrian_1908> If it is   d rwx rw- r-x     then owner can "rwx", group can "rw-" and others can "r-x"
<adrian_1908> and kkk in your example can  "r-x" because it's not "--x".
<Neo1> adrian_1908: and see above I correctly determined permission for given users?
<Neo1> adrian_1908: yes you are right
<adrian_1908> Neo1: I would do 755 for directories, or even 750 if you don't need others.
<adrian_1908> group should have "r-x" or "rwx", not "rw-" because group needs "x" to view directory.
<Neo1> adrian_1908: no, I don't know, I remember when I use shared hosting for wp sites, I was able to isntall plugins and update wp and when I moved to VPS I couldn't update plugins it's asked password
<dG___> hello all. I'm trying to install a package from a repo but unfortunately the signature provided is SHA1 and `apt-get update` fails with: `W: http://download.newrelic.com/infrastructure_agent/linux/apt/dists/xenial/InRelease: Signature by key A758B3FBCD43BE8D123A3476BB29EE038ECCE87C uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)`
<Neo1> support said if you customize your server it will also work like was before
<dG___> is there a way to ignore the signature?
<Neo1> adrian_1908: well, now more clearly
<adrian_1908> Neo1: Yes, 755 for dirs and 644 for files should work in many cases, if you don't want to do any experiments.
<Neo1> adrian_1908: its work, but directory read apache app, if it doesn't belong to group he cant do changes there only read and execute not write
<johnnyfive> I'm receiving an error when pulling a package list from a custom repo: "E: Unable to parse package file  (1)". Is there a way for it to be more verbose, perhaps spit out what it was trying to do or what line it failed on?
<Neo1> adrian_1908: who is write plugin to my directory when I press button update, seems its apache
<adrian_1908> Neo1: Yes, probably Apache, or PHP.
<Neo1> adrian_1908: yes, and see if they don't belongs to group that belong file/folder owner they it means they are belonged to other and can only read and write (5)
<TJ-> johnnyfive: check the lists themselves under /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Neo1> it's also doesn't help, help when I put 777 rights
<adrian_1908> Neo1: You could make a new group for that and give both neo and apache ownership
<multifractal> I replaced a program lmms with another version lmms-vst-full with apt-get. Now I try to run `lmms` but it says "bash: /usr/bin/lmms: No such file or directory".
<adrian_1908> Neo1: But I find this stuff difficult as well, I had lots of headaches with Apache/PHP/Wordpress, so I left all 3 behind.
<Neo1> adrian_1908: I've just understood how it work, before I always though others it's imaginable visitors of your site )))
<adrian_1908> multifractal: what does `which lmms` say
<multifractal> adrian_1908: it doesn't return anything
<adrian_1908> Neo1: others is anyone who is not owner or group, all of them are on your server, others is not from "outside" :)
<Neo1> adrian_1908: yes it's not easy, but really customize server is interesting thing...
<Neo1> adrian_1908: yes, now I know it
<Neo1> I though Apache is always can reach my files because he is inside system....
<adrian_1908> Neo1: Right. I prefer Nginx over Apache, it is easier to configure in my opinion, and very fast.
<Neo1> adrian_1908: I'm going to try it later as well
<akik> multifractal: run "hash -r" and then lmms<tab><tab> you can also check the contents of lmms-vst-full with dpkg -L lmms-vst-full
<adrian_1908> Neo1: If you make ownership "neo : apache", and 775 and 664, that might work as well.
<adrian_1908> Neo1: (apache is probably called "www-data" or similar on ubuntu)
<Neo1> adrian_1908: see and we restrict access to our site only for determined users inside system, but how can 777 rights to be dangerous? Seems nothing inside isn't destroy something?
<Jack3k3> hi all, im trying to copmile a c++ program but getting an error from one of the header files because an "#ifdef NDEBUG" is evaluating true
<adrian_1908> Neo1: 777 is only dangerous if outside users can log in, right. But also, you don't want unknown processes on your system (other) to be able to write/execute your code.
<Neo1> or if we put 777 any app can change this file, But this can be possible if this app will do it deliberately? How you can install there some malicious app?
<multifractal> adrian_1908: the first line is the result of typing lmms followed by tab key https://paste.ubuntu.com/26115440/
<Neo1> adrian_1908: ok, understood, of course better restrict access, but I think nothing bad if we put even 777.
<akik> multifractal: how about "which lmms" ?
<adrian_1908> Neo1: e.g. PHP might interpret URL, "file.php?do_action=something" and if you don't do safety checks, they might do malicous actions.
<akik> multifractal: did you run "hash -r" ?
<Neo1> I can't imagine situation when it can hurt my files, oh or see
<Neo1> adrian_1908: or see other users can also reach this file, just he logged in and can
<multifractal> akik: yeah hash -r didn't output anything either.
<multifractal> "which lmms" also outputs nothgin
<Neo1> ok passed this, difficult imagine...
<akik> multifractal: so why did you remove the lmms package?
<Neo1> adrian_1908: it's php backdoor
<akik> multifractal: the lmms-vst-full doesn't have the lmms binary
<adrian_1908> multifractal: Have you tried/considered a fresh reinstall, e.g. apt purge lmms … ?
<multifractal> akik: oh so i need both lmms and lmms-vst-full, and i run the program by typing "lmms"?
<adrian_1908> Well, if akik is right then there's your answer ;o
<multifractal> adrian_1908: yeah i already tried apt purge
<Neo1> adrian_1908: if there will eval function, I see this in bespoke site
<adrian_1908> Neo1: Yes. I'm not security expert either, but generally giving as little permission as possible is desirable. Unfortunately CMS often make this hard by their design.
<Neo1> adrian_1908: ok, will do as should be
<TJ-> Running a web-server from an unprivileged container is a good way to shut off a lot of potential escape exploits
<akik> !info lmms-vst-full xenial
<ubottu> Package lmms-vst-full does not exist in xenial
<akik> multifractal: do you have the kxstudio repositories installed?
<TJ-> !info lmms-vst-server
<ubottu> lmms-vst-server (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio - VST server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-7 (artful), package size 36 kB, installed size 179 kB
<multifractal> akik: I think apt installed it. But thanks. I now installed lmms and lmms-vst-full and everything's working OK -I'm able to play .dll VST plugins.
<akik> multifractal: which wine bridge do you use?
<adrian_1908> Sounds good. (no pun intended)
<multifractal> akik: I don't really know much about Wine, I just followed these instructions first http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/how-to-add-wine-repository-ubuntu
<akik> multifractal: i mean in lmms, how do you enable the dll plugin?
<multifractal> akik: Oh, there's an instrument called "VeSTige", which has a little file open dialogue which allows you to navigate to .dlls on disk. Remarkable! I've been using FL Studio on Win7 but I've been wanting to move my music life into Linux. It's the last thing I still use Win for. Looks like LMMS uses a lot of design cues from FL, so that's convenient.
<akik> multifractal: i'm using ardour with carla rack plugin but it has some issues
<akik> multifractal: it doesn't remember the vst dll that i loaded into it
<multifractal> akik: Cool. I'll investigate that too. That bug sounds annoying. The next challenge will be to see how it copes with sophisticated VSTs like my drum program BFD, and my 8in8out USB interface. It already happily detected my Akai MPK49 midi keyboard/controller.
<Whitor> Hi all.  I'm not sure if this is appropriate for this channel, but figgured I'd ask anyway... Clonezilla... I want to clone a 64GB  partition (My OS partition (on a 500gbdisk)) to a 128GB SSD... clonezilla keeps complaining that the destination disk is too small.  How do I put a partiton from a large disk onto a smaller disk (but bigger than the partiton being cloned)?
<Whitor> Did that makes sense?
<johnnyfive> TJ-, Thanks, that led me down the correct path (weird packages error)
<Whitor> I started by cloning just the partitions (a 100mb boot and the 64gb OS),    not the whole drive
<PTNapivoski> Whitor: DD?
<Whitor> PTNapivoski, that might work, but I'm not as comfortable with it as I am with clonezilla.
<BLZbubba> anyone here familiar with power settings?  when i set "Put computer to sleep when inactive for:" in the control center, which process is responsible for putting the computer to sleep?
<Whitor> But I'm willing to give it a shot... I'm looking to put  sda1 and sda2 onto sdb1 and sdb2   ..... but I need the partition table created the same
<TJ-> Whitor: if the source is a partition of 64GB, is there a 64GB partition for it (or free space) on the destination?
<Whitor> TJ-, yes, the source is 64gb, and the destiantion is 180gb
<Whitor> but the source is part of a larger drive... which I didn't think would matter, but clonezilla seems to get upset about it
<TJ-> Whitor: how can you have a 180GB partition on a 128MB SSD?
<Whitor> TJ-, It is a 180GB SSD the 128 was a typo
<Whitor> regardless... the source partition is 64gb
<TJ-> Whitor: OK, so is the SSD currently unpartitioned?
<TJ-> Whitor: i don't use clonezilla but I wonder if it requires a partition on the destination to write into, rather than creating one itself.
<Whitor> TJ-, it has a partiton table, but it can (and probably should be) overwritten with the source partition info
<BLZbubba> what are you trying to do?
<BLZbubba> if you want to copy sda to sdb just do: cat /dev/sda > /dev/sdb
<BLZbubba> and then partprobe /dev/sdb
<Whitor> I have a 64gb partiton on a 500gb drive... I want to put this partition on a 180GB disk
<Whitor> in a nutshell...
<TJ-> Whitor: I'm reading in Clonezilla tips: "Clonezilla is unable to create a partition to restore an image. If you deleted the target partition or are installing on an empty disk, create the partition before restoring an image"
<BLZbubba> just use cat
<Whitor> BLZbubba, I think I like your angle here
<BLZbubba> create a partition on the 180gb drive that is = or > than the source partition
<Whitor> done
<BLZbubba> and then e.g. cat /dev/sda11 > /dev/sdb44 (replace 11 and 44 with the appropriate partition numbers)
<BLZbubba> make a backup first of course
<Whitor> got it
<BLZbubba> unless you are feeling lucky
<BLZbubba> if you want to monitor progress, install pv
<BLZbubba> e.g.: cat /dev/sda11 | pv > /dev/sdb44
<Whitor> pipe it throug pv
<BLZbubba> ya the pipe viewer
<Whitor> got it
<TJ-> or you can use dd status=progress ...
<BLZbubba> it just prints bandwidth and bytes copied to stderr so you can see what's up
<BLZbubba> ya dd is good too
<Whitor> dd is basically the same thing with different syntax, no?
<Whitor> I'm good with either
<BLZbubba> dd has many more options
<TJ-> I prefer 'dd' since I can set the internal buffer size optimal for the devices. Usually I set something like "bs=200M"
<BLZbubba> depends how OCD you are :D
<BLZbubba> what kind of ssds are you using, just curious
<Whitor> rather than creating the partition structure first on the destination... can I creat it on the fly so it is sized exaclty the same as the original?
<Whitor> intel ssd
<BLZbubba> which one
<Whitor> 6gb/s ... one of my users needed a bigger hd for his laptop... so I get his old one :)
<TJ-> Whitor: no, you'd need to create the partition table on the destination first
<Whitor> I'll have to go look... its in my office
<Whitor> TJ-, thats what I like about clonezilla... it creates the partitions exaclty the same...
<BLZbubba> Whitor: you can only get away with it if you're doing sda1, and then you'd have some cleanup to do, so just create the same sized partition
<Whitor> its a windows os on the drive, so there is a stupid 100mb boot partition in front of the 64gb main partition
<ponyride1> nothing wrong with that
<BLZbubba> if you ever want to boot from it maybe it would be good to copy it too... why not
<BLZbubba> so then something like: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1048576 count=71680
<BLZbubba> that is ~70GB, just to be safe
<BLZbubba> and then check the sdb partition table when it's done, e.g. nuke extra partitions and/or fix the secondary gpt header
<BLZbubba> did i mention that you probably want to back up the original first just in case?
<TJ-> For a copy operation? why do 2 copies?
<BLZbubba> paranoia
<Whitor> the ssd can be nuked, and the original has been cloned to an image already
<TJ-> Whitor: you say you're moving a Windows OS install to a different device? I'm not sure if Windows still has this limitation, but in te past the bootloader side was tied to the originally installed storage-device controller and storage device. So, ensure you fully test the target can boot/shutdown cleanly before deleting the original OS from the 500GB drive
<rfleming> Greetings.  17.10 with network-manager-openconnect-gnome seems to be completely ignoring the manual DNS server settings I input.  After connecting to the VPN and running `nmcli device show vpn0` shows no entries for IPV4.DNS
<Whitor> TJ-, thanks for the concern. I do have an image of the original that won't get deleted until we are back up and stable.  I'm familiar with re-registering a disk with windows and rebuilding the mbr
<ponyride1> BLZbubba: sorry how is that 70G
<Whitor> I was just being lazy and wanted clonezilla to do the partitioning for me.
<BLZbubba> is my math off, it was supposed to be 70,000 MB
<BLZbubba> or so
<Whitor> i'll just fdisk /dev/sda and then -p and write it down exaclty
<BLZbubba> maybe a GB/MB/GiB/MiB mismatch or two
<akik> BLZbubba: no it's exact, MiB
<BLZbubba> there is a first time for everything :D
<ponyride1> calc "(1048576*71680)/8"
<nolsen> I'm trying to livecd my friend's computer, and I keep getting a blank screen w/ blinking line, could this have to do with his nvidia SLI setup?
<TJ-> Whitor: one thing to watch out for, if you're copying sector offsets for the partitions. Ensure that the logical sector sizes are the SAME on both devices. If one device has larger than 512-byte logical sectors it'll throw things out
<ponyride1> 9395240960
<ponyride1> 9395240960 BYTES
<Whitor> TJ-, yet another reason why I like tools like clonezilla
<akik> ponyride1: it's using 1 MiB blocks and 71680 is equal to 70 GiB
<TJ-> Whitor: well, use it then... just read the docs first, or experiment. It's jsut that we don't use it so can't really help with the issue with CZ you reported
<ponyride1> No you didnt specify 'm' on the end
<ponyride1> rather... 'M' for Mib
<akik> ponyride1: the big value is bytes
<nolsen> I'm trying to livecd my friend's computer, and I keep getting a blank screen w/ blinking line, could this have to do with his nvidia SLI setup?
<akik> ponyride1: bs=1048576 <- bytes
<ponyride1> i see
<Whitor> I'll just create the partition table manually...  I just want to dd if=/dev/sda1  of=/dev/sdb1   then sda2 -> sdb2
<Whitor> I don't know what  bs=1048576 count=71680  is
<Whitor> byte sectors I'm guessing
<akik> Whitor: it's 70 GiB
<TJ-> Whitor: 71,680 blocks of size 1048576 bytes
<Whitor> thanks for the ideas!   dd (or even cat) is much sexier than clonezilla.
<PTNapivoski> I think you can use bs=1M...
<Whitor> do I have to define 'bs' at all?
<PTNapivoski> Whitor: I think the default value is 512...
<TJ-> Whitor: as I said earlier, the larger the value of bs the faster and more efficient the transfer will be.
<Whitor> TJ-, I see... so it's not a make it or break it thing...
<TJ-> Whitor: for large transfers I useually set it it to a large fraction of available RAM, e.g. 150M up to 2G
<TJ-> Whitor: 'bs' controls the size of the RAM buffers being used to 'suck' the data in a continuous read operation from the source, and then 'blow' it back out in a continuous write operation to the target
<Whitor> now you are talking dirty
<TJ-> Whitor: with default 512 bytes it'll take maybe 100 times as long as 150M for example
<TJ-> no, it's like a vacuum cleaner
<TJ-> Whitor: it's especially helpful when doing a read of the source and destination to generate a hash to ensure data transferred without corruption
<Whitor> TJ-, what tool would I use to make a hash of a partition?
<Whitor> being lazy here... I'm sure I cold google that
<TJ-> Whitor: I use something like "dd if=/dev/sda bs=200M status=progress |  sha256sum
<dG___> hello all. I'm trying to install a package from a repo but unfortunately the signature provided is SHA1 and `apt-get update` fails with: `W: http://download.newrelic.com/infrastructure_agent/linux/apt/dists/xenial/InRelease: Signature by key A758B3FBCD43BE8D123A3476BB29EE038ECCE87C uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)`
<dG___> is there a way to ignore the signature?
<Whitor> How about I just use DD and Pray? ... then let windows clean itself up with a chkdsk?
<TJ-> Whitor: if you can afford for there to be random errors in any files in the target
<TJ-> Whitor: these are things chkdsk may not/cannot find.
<Whitor> thanks again TJ- , BLZbubba, PTNapivoski,
<TJ-> dG___: Does it fail, or just warn?
<PTNapivoski> Whitor: You are wellcome...
<dG___> TJ-: gsil
<TJ-> dG___: I think the "W" prefix is a warning only
<dG___> *fail
<dG___> it fails when I do `apt-get update`
<dG___> and can't install a package from that repo
<TJ-> dG___: you may be able to use the option Acquire::AllowDowngradeToInsecureRepositories=1
<TJ-> dG___: as in "apt-get -o Acquire::AllowDowngradeToInsecureRepositories=1 ..."
<dG___> can that be set via argument with apt-get?
<dG___> perfecto
<dG___> let me try
<dG___> nope :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/26115812/
<dG___> it is a warning, it looks like. but it fail to include that repo, consequently not allowing me to install the package
<TJ-> dG___: I've tested it here and the package lists are fetched; can see it in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<TJ-> dG___: and I see the package with "apt-cache show newrelic-infra" too
<dG___> ah, got it ! thank you
<dG___> yeah, I assumed that, because it still warned about the signature the install would fail as well
<dG___> but I did try installing and it did work
<dG___> thank you TJ-
<ca_cabotage> hey all, I've got a SAMBA share on LibreElec. I can access it easily with a Windows machine (just "\\ip.address\") but can't seem to access it from my Lubuntu machines, how can I do this?
<BLZbubba> ca_cabotage: i'd start with smbclient to make sure it works
<BLZbubba> and once you're confident, start playing with cifs & fstab
<BLZbubba> e.g. try smbclient -L //ipaddress/
<BLZbubba> (-U and/or -W as needed) and see if your shares show up
<foul_owl> How do I preseed ssid and psk?
<jgould> Is there some hidden conf file for Network Manager?  I'm trying to use the autoconnect-priority field to make my on board 1000mbit connection the default, and the 100mbit USB connection as a secondary (to be configured for my QEMU VM's). No matter what I do, I can't seem to get the default for the host to stop being the default connection...
<tatertots> jgould: https://wiki.qemu.org/Documentation/Networking
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg: you there?
<jgould> The whole idea behind this is because when I enable networking on my guests, I loose networking on the hosts... Also, what happened to the days of eth0, eth1, etc? LOL
<jgould> The stranger thing is that I was able to boot into a live disk of Fedora 27 (it's what I had on hand... *shrug*) and use the autoconnect-priority field to change which network was the default.. For some reason Xubuntu isn't listening to my config files
<rfleming> Does anyone know the mechanics of how openconnect and network-manager work together with systemd-resolved?
<rfleming> For instance, if I set specific DNS servers on a VPN connection, should they not override whatever was set by the local DHCP server?
<rfleming> (whilst connected to vpn0 of course)
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: do you know alkisg?
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: no
<blakehschwartz75> ok, thanks
<rfleming> any systemd-resolved people online?
<rfleming> err, any systemd-resolved knowledgeable people online?
<blakehschwartz75> anybody here that can help me move my home directory?
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, I can help with that
<blakehschwartz75> I re-installed ubuntu 17.10 on a system that already had partitions. old installation got borked
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, so you need to copy the files from the old home directory?
<blakehschwartz75> someone by the nick alkisg helped me recover the partitions, but unfortunately I forgot the user name I had mounted it under
<blakehschwartz75> rfleming: I'm not exactly sure what the issue is, but I know that the previous /home partition I had is still there
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, you can use lsblk to see what's mounted where
<daMaestro> rfleming, cross posting like a champ
<blakehschwartz75> rfleming: just a sec
<rfleming> daMaestro, reddit taught me well :P
<daMaestro> rfleming, sigh.
<blakehschwartz75> rfleming: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26116346/
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, is your home on a secondary disk?
<daMaestro> rfleming, `sudo netstat -plan|grep :53`
<daMaestro> rfleming, first thing is to find out what is listening locally
<blakehschwartz75> The issue now is, in file explorer all my directories are empty. But if I go to 'other locations' and select another disk, I can go to that home directory and my other user is there (with the home directory I want)
<rfleming> daMaestro, let me pastebin it.
<blakehschwartz75> rfleming: no, I just have the one disk but it's on a partition
<rfleming> daMaestro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26116357/ shows dnsmasq and systemd-resolv
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: if you just add an entry in your fstab you should be good to go
<blakehschwartz75> So basically, when I re-installed I made a new user. The home directory I want mounted as mine is also under /home
<daMaestro> rfleming, are you specifically wanting to run dnsmasq?
<rfleming> daMaestro, I have no special need...
<rfleming> ... it came pre-installed :)
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: there's curently an entry in /etc/fstab for the home directory
<daMaestro> rfleming, uninstall it and reboot. (okay if you don't want to reboot there are other ways, but it's easiest)
<rfleming> daMaestro, give me a second.  I've read something about a b0rked resolv.conf
<rfleming> let me check that first
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: currently I have this: ls /home/ blake/        bschwartz757/ guest/        lost+found/
<daMaestro> rfleming, the resolve.conf matters less than your results from `systemd-resolve --status`
<daMaestro> rfleming, effective config is showing that dnsmasq handles your queries
<blakehschwartz75> When I log in, I'm user 'blake'. The stuff I want under home is under bschwartz757
<daMaestro> rfleming, unless you really need it, i'd remove it as things like injected dns from an openconnect session might not work
<rfleming> daMaestro, hehe, you don't say :)
<rfleming> ok... give me 2 shakes of a lambs tail
<daMaestro> rfleming, just trying to help you determine the difference between my working system as you'd expect it and yours ;-)
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: look at: usermod -d
<rfleming> daMaestro, I'm just going to disable the service first.
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: ah ok thanks
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: and read up on what the '-m' flag can do
<daMaestro> rfleming, sure, disable is fine. but just reboot
<rfleming> brb
<daMaestro> rfleming, it makes sure any diag you've done so far is removed
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: thanks
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: the last person that helped me said I'd need to create a guest user, login as that user, and then move the home directory. Is that necessary?
<rfleming> daMaestro, okie dokie... dnsmasq is disabled, resolv.conf shows 127.0.0.53 now
<rfleming> doesn't change
<rfleming> (on vpn connect)
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: so it would be something like 'sudo usermod -d -m bschwartz757'?
<blakehschwartz75> yo, anybody there?
<daMaestro> fleming, well that is still a local resolver
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg:
<blakehschwartz75> or ponyrider:
 * jgould bashes his head against a wall
<blakehschwartz75> jgould: sorry
<rfleming> Would someone pastebin their unmodified /etc/systemd/resolved.conf file please?
<rfleming> (for Ubuntu 17.10)
<ducasse> rfleming: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26116450/
<ducasse> rfleming: that's straight from a fresh install
<rfleming> ducasse, thanks
<rfleming> I must have fudged mine.  I actually have DNS and FallbackDNS settings
<blakehschwartz75> anybody still here that can answer questions on usermod?
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, renaming your user account?
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, or just renaming the home folder?
<blakehschwartz75> rfleming: I don't think I need to rename it, just change which directory the /home references
<blakehschwartz75> currently I have this: ls /home/      blake/        bschwartz757/ guest/        lost+found/
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, change the username, it's simpler
<blakehschwartz75> The stuff I want under home is under /home/bschwartz757, but currently when I log in I'm /blake
<blakehschwartz75> ok how would I do that?
<rfleming> sudo usermod -l bschwartz757 blake
<blakehschwartz75> ok... will that change the folder it references too?
<blakehschwartz75> i.e., under File Explorer I want my /bschwartz757 documents, pics etc to show up
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, no, but you can then just edit /etc/passwd and change the name
<blakehschwartz75> ok... what's that look like?
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, give me a sec
<blakehschwartz75> currently I have an entry for /home/blake under /etc/passwd, but not for /home/bschwartz757
<blakehschwartz75> rfleming: no prob
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, What version of ubuntu you using?  16.04?
<blakehschwartz75> I was on 16.04, but now on 17.10
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75:
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: yes?
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: you were asking?
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, OK:  usermod --home /home/bschwartz757 blake
<rfleming> that'll change the home folder, without changing the username
<blakehschwartz75> rfleming: and then do I still need to change /etc/passwd?
<rfleming> if you want to change the username use usermod -l blake bschwartz757
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, no
<rfleming> if you want to change the group groupmod -n bschwartz757 blake
<blakehschwartz75> rfleming: ok. I don't really care about the username
<blakehschwartz75> rfleming: do I need to change group in order to keep the correct permissions on everything?
<rfleming> blakehschwartz75, as long as the group numbers match, it'll be OK
<blakehschwartz75> rfleming: ok thanks
<rfleming> np
<blakehschwartz75> hey - trying to use 'usermod -d -m /home/<targetuser> olduser' and it's not working - seems that i maybe have the flags in the wrong order? man page for usermod says -m should be used in conjunction with -d, but nothing about order
<ponyrider> the -d takes the HOME_DIR
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: ^
<blakehschwartz75> ah
<blakehschwartz75> so it would be 'usermod -m /home/<targetuser> -m olduser'?
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider:
<ponyrider> usermod -d HOME_DIR -m USER
<blakehschwartz75> er, sorry. so it would be 'usermod -m /home/<targetuser> -d olduser'?
<blakehschwartz75> ok gotcha
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: that must be what alkisg meant. he said I need to be logged in as another user. When I tried the command it said 'usermod: user blake is currently used by process 1148'
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: can you really *LOOK* at the command i typed
<ponyrider> the -d takes the HOME_DIR!!
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: yes, I did look at the command. I tried 'sudo usermod -d /home/bschwartz757 -m blake' and 'sudo usermod -d blake -m /home/bschwartz757'. You don't need to start throwing insults
<blakehschwartz75> anyone online that can help with moving a home dir?
<blakehschwartz75> Hey, anybody on that can help with moving a home dir?
<ducasse> blakehschwartz75: easier wat han the other suggestion- create a third user with sudo rights, log in as that and do the moving from there
<ducasse> *way
<blakehschwartz75> ducasse: ok I can try that. although, when I tried that before I was getting an error related to the guest account not being in sudoers (although I had added them with admin privileges and a password.) I tried adding them to sudoers (using 'sudo usermod -a -G ...') and that didn't work either
<ducasse> don't use the guest account, create an actual user account with sudo privilees
<blakehschwartz75> ducasse: as far as moving the home dir, if the user I'm logged in as is /home/blake but I want to have /home/bschwartz757 as my home dir, would the usermod command be 'sudo usermod -d /home/bschwartz757/ -m blake'? or is that backwards?
<blakehschwartz75> ducasse: that's what I meant - I created a guest account (figured it didn't matter if I called it 'guest') with admin privileges
<blakehschwartz75> ducasse: added the user according to instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/user-add.html
<ducasse> i'm not entirely sure if 'guest' is a reserved name or not,tbh
<blakehschwartz75> oh gotcha
<blakehschwartz75> now, is there a way to just create the other user and switch to that user within a terminal session? like without logging out and back in?
<blakehschwartz75> seems like I have seen that before
<blakehschwartz75> ducasse: I knew I had seen that. I'll give it a try
<ducasse> the point is that you want to exit all processes running as the users you want to rename/move
<blakehschwartz75> ducasse: ok. So I created another user using 'adduser', gave them sudo access, and switched to them. That should be sufficient?
<ducasse> as long as you logged out completely from the other user(s)
<blakehschwartz75> but as far as the usermod command, if the directory that's currently popping up as my home directory is '/home/blake/' but I want it to use '/home/bschwartz757/' then I would use 'sudo usermod -d /home/bschwartz757/ -m blake', correct?
<ducasse> sounds good after a brief look at the man page, i'd do it in the old, more complicated way :)
<blakehschwartz75> ducasse: ok thanks a lot for your help. Any ideas on how to check if the other user is logged out fully?
<ducasse> if you pressed 'log out', it is. or should be. you'll get a message if it isn't.
<Bashing-om> blakehschwartz75: "who' to see who all is logged in and where .
<blakehschwartz75> Bashing-om: yeah looks like that should work
<alkisg> Good morning all :)
<Bashing-om> aye, our heavy hitter alkisg is up to bat :)
<alkisg> Haha :D
<ducasse> hiya alkisg - good morning to you!
<ducasse> coffee and biscuits in -discuss as usual :)
<tzcrawford> I have no idea how to use IRC. I'm new
<tzcrawford> lol
<lotuspsychje> !support | tzcrawford
<ubottu> tzcrawford: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<manornk> Hi guys, I have huge problem. After update from 13.04 to 13.10, I have old ubuntu GUI, and new one GNOME. On old gui my keyboard and mouse aren't working, but when I try to share screen(on every app, web based or skype) I can't, cause screen is all black.. Can you help me with either of these problems
<illfated> hey
<illfated> any luck with itunes running?
<Bashing-om> !13.10 | manornk
<ubottu> manornk: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<lotuspsychje> manornk: clean install is recommended
<manornk> Sorry, not 13, but 17.04 to 17.10, my mistake, I am tired, been trying to solve problem for hours
<manornk> lotuspsychje: I know, but this is my work computer, and didn't have time for it, especially cause I have 2TB of data on it
<lotuspsychje> manornk: graphics card chipset?
<manornk> lotuspsychje: I have Intel HD Graphics 5500
<Bashing-om> manornk: wayland interface issues ??.. what results when choosing the Xorg environment ?
<lotuspsychje> manornk: did you try the guest account or xorg session ^
<manornk> Bashing-om: when I use wayland I can't share screen. I can share any program, but not the screen itself. But on old interface(unity) my mouse and keyboard aren't working at all
<manornk> lotuspsychje: no, just usual user
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: the old ubuntu session will only be using x11...
<Mr_Pan> !5.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Mr_Pan> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Mr_Pan> !4.04
<Bashing-om> !4.06
<ducasse> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<ducasse> Mr_Pan: ^^
<Mr_Pan> ducasse, check bot commands to replicate on italian ubuntu chan #ubuntu-it  :D
<sruli> i want to install ubuntu for a friend, which is more stable ubuntu-gnome or ubuntu-ubnity? ubuntu-gnome seems more user friendly
<ducasse> Mr_Pan: please check them like ubottu described, so they don't show in the channel
<Mr_Pan> ducasse, ok ! :D
<ducasse> sruli: well, unity has a very uncertain future now
<sruli> ducasse: yes i am aware, dont know what to install for him
<sruli> ducasse: at home i use ubuntu-mate, not as reliable as unity, question is where does gnome stand
<ducasse> how capable is he with computers in general?
<zentris> Does anyone here have a Ryzen CPU that segfaults, especially via kill-ryzen script?
<sruli> ducasse: not very good, but i installed him elementry os few years ago, he's been using that but very buggy
<ducasse> sruli: thenni would try gnome, see how he gets on with it. if it doesn't work for him, maybe try something like xfce?
<sruli> ducasse: he's the type of guy that if it looks nice then he believes its a good product.. kinda rules out xfce
<zentris> I am getting on odd result will kill-ryzen, segfaults with 2133MHz RAM (default setting) & doesn't appear to segfault with XMP Profile 2933MHz
<zentris> Is it possible that Ryzen segfault, after week 25, is related to incorrect memmory settings and not a faulty chip?
<ducasse> well, i like xfce and recommend it to all sorts of people, but as i said - try gnome
<ducasse> zentris: i suggest you ask in ##hardware or ##linux
<sruli> ducasse: thanks
<sruli> is there anyway i can set boot flag to show grub menu on next boot?
<zentris> ducasse: will do
<ducasse> sruli: i _think_ you need to set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and RUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub, but i might misremember
<sruli> looking for a simple way to just show it on next boot, will have to reboot at pluymoth screen to get it
<ducasse> sruli: that's for every boot, though
<rh10> guys, is it real to reassign in unity (ubuntu 16.04) hotkey to access to app in panel? by default it super+1,2,3 and so on. but if i want to assign, for example super+m or smth else to app
<rh10> how can i do it?
<ducasse> sruli: i checked grub-reboot, but it doesn't seem to support it
<sruli> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> can't find it in any of the grub tools, sorry
<alkisg> sruli: why not just hold left shift pressed while it boots
<alkisg> This shows the grub menu
<alkisg> The grub menu shows automatically when boot doesn't finish properly, so I'm sure there's a flag there, we can find it if shift isn't enough :)
<sruli> epoptes: its a vm, doesnt work, wanted to avoid forcing reboot, never mind
<sruli> dosent work = shift doesnt show grub at boot
<ducasse> try spamming esc instead
<alkisg> Shift or Left Ctrl or Esc should work in VMs too, yeah
<rh10> guys, is it real to speed up unity dash? maybe disable opacity or so on?
<sruli> alkisg: ?
<alkisg> sruli: all ok now :)
<sruli> anyone know of a reliable way to make multi distro uefi live cd?
<lotuspsychje> sruli: multiboot
 * alkisg has a nice grub script that uses code to locate and boot .iso files, so I only need to copy .isos, not recreate sticks or run code... :)
<sruli> lotuspsychje: tried it a year or 2 ago, not much luck, seems updated will try again, thanks
<lotuspsychje> sruli: https://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<sruli> lotuspsychje: that one is a disaster if you try to update / add distros, will try multiboot, thanks
<sruli> alkisg: just noticed your message about grub script, more details?
<alkisg> sruli: I have written a grub script that creates a menu for all the .isos that you put in a folder
<alkisg> It works both under legacy bios and under uefi, and I even put windows in it, and a few other options to boot linux/windows from broken hard disk installations too
<alkisg> ...and a few options for memtest etc etc
<alkisg> I prefer it from everything else that I've seen :)
<alkisg> So after the initial creation of the script, to add more distros, you just copy .iso files from explorer or from nautilus...
<sruli> alkisg: i once tried by adding each iso to grub menu, didnt work well, where can i download the script from?
<alkisg> *initial creation of the stick
<alkisg> sruli: I haven't made it public
<alkisg> :)
<alkisg> (yet)
<adac> ntpdate
<adac>  5 Dec 09:40:16 ntpdate[21181]: no servers can be used, exiting
<Lavinho> good morning
<adac> How can i restart timesyncd?
<adac> Is ntpd better then timesyncd?
<ibmr50e> what was the name of this bot helping find channels?
<auronandace> !alis | ibmr50e
<ubottu> ibmr50e: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ibmr50e> ye thank you
<ibmr50e> negroes
<ibmr50e> negroes in paris
<ibmr50e> great song
<ducasse> adac: timesyncd is really easy to set up and use, ntpd is quite complex
<jonzen> ne1 here know how to contact freenode server admins
<jonzen> pls
<ducasse> jonzen: ask in #freenode?
<jonzen> ty much
<ducasse> jonzen: use full words, and maybe they'll even answer you
<bittis> anyone know if is even possible from a "Failed to start Accounts Service" error on boot?
<ducasse> bittis: pastebin output of 'systemctl status accounts-daemon.service -l --no-pager'
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<easyOnMe> need your help
<hateball> !ask | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<easyOnMe> please have a look at this: https://imgur.com/a/07wcd
<easyOnMe> I encountered this problem each time I log in to my ubuntu account
<sruli> i installed megasync client on fresh ubuntu-gnome 16.04.3 i can only run it with sudo, any ideas what i need to do to change that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ibmr50e> yo guys I installed Ubuntu and it updates every day, why?
<ducasse> ibmr50e: check settings under "software and updates"
<ibmr50e> ducasse, everything fine it installs updates every dday
<ibmr50e> different apps
<sruli> ducasse: I think ibmr50e's question was why so many updates, i have the same question on 1 of my lubuntu instals, every day there are new packages
<hateball> sruli: Because broken things get fixed is why
<ducasse> sruli: on my 17.10 machine, there are 58103 packages in the repos. any one of them might receive a bug or security fix - not really weird that they are frequent...
<sruli> hateball: i know what updates are! question is 1 in 1 of my installs (which happens to be the one with the least installed packages) are there more updates than any of my other 15 machines
<sruli> i am not worried about it, was just commenting on ibmr50e's question
<ducasse> sruli: maybe the packages on that machine receive more attention for some reason?
<hateball> sruli: All comes down to what packages are installed, regardless if the total number is lower
<sruli> no prob, i hardly use that machine, not worried if it downloads updates all day long
 * Rikem sighs
<sruli> i cant get my usb 3 ports to work, any ideas why? usb 2 ports work fine, ubuntu 16.04
<sruli> i wasn't able to get it to work on 14.04 either
<BluesKaj> sruli, https://askubuntu.com/questions/755267/usb-3-0-ports-failing-intermittently-other-usb-ports-not-working
<tatertots> good afternoon
<tatertots> i'm hoping one of you gentlemen familiar with regex and expressions and such could enlighten me on how to grep for **: since they are special characters and all that fancy stuff.
<tatertots> sincerely, tatertots
<tatertots> oh and thank you
<akik> tatertots: grep -- '**' file
<akik> ascii art :)
<akik> you don't even need the --
<tatertots> hmmm that's doing something else
<tatertots> i have a lot of text so i'll have to slow it down to find out what is "red"
<tatertots> what ever it is that is "red" is only 1 or 2 characters
<sruli> BluesKaj: thanks, will try it later
<tatertots> and it's not red anymore when piped to less/more
<tatertots> i may have to isolate some other unique characters that appear in this text besides "special" characters
<tatertots> that doesn't find "WARNING **:"
<tatertots> of course i could grep for WARN or something but i was trying to target that "**:"
<akik> tatertots: you might have some control characters in there
<akik> tatertots: grep '**:' test <- also works
<akik> "od -c file" will show the characters in more detail
<ajbone> Hello, when running apt-get update, it fails when a line for ffmpeg doesnt have a release file. I can't see this ffmpeg entry in /etc/apt/sources.list   How would I go about removing it?
<alkisg> tatertots:  fgrep '*' /etc/adduser.conf
<BluesKaj> ajbone, ffmpeg isn't a repos, it's an app located in a repos unless you have a special ppa for the app in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ajbone> Err:7 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next/ubuntu artful Release             <--  thats the line it fails on.  If I go into the sources.list.d directory and delete the ffmpeg entries will that solve my problem?
<BluesKaj> ajbone, ajbone like I postedabove, remove the ppa from  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> then apt-update
<ajbone> cool thanks for the help BluesKaj
<zetheroo> how to get the wireless adapter to prefer 5ghz networks over 2.4ghz ?
<mrhall> hello, i have a stranger issue with dual booting (linux - w7) when i use linux restart my computer and enter to w7 the time zone change
<mrhall> i so strange
<Lavinho> good afternoon
<akik> mrhall: here's a doc on how to setup the windows ntp client https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2017/08/30/how-to-configure-the-windows-ntp-client/
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know when a 4.15 kernel will be in the repos?
<JonelethIrenicus> or greater
<ducasse> JonelethIrenicus: 4.15 _might_ make it into 18.04, otherwise 18.10. and the matching hwe updates, of course.
<JonelethIrenicus> ducasse: where are we with those release dates again?
<JonelethIrenicus> sorry I am on 16.04 and don't folow it
<geirha> Ubuntu yy.mm gets released year 20yy, month mm
<Yardan> Hello. I'm trying to install conky manager on 17.10 with gdebi using sudo gdebi conky-manager*.deb and it returns gdebi error, file not found: conky-manager*.deb and I'm literally staring at the file named conky-manager.deb on my desktop. Any ideas? I'm new at this, sorry.
<geirha> Yardan: did you change to the desktop directory first?  cd ~/Desktop   or whatever it's called in your language
<JonelethIrenicus> geirha: so 2018 April
<JonelethIrenicus> is that really what the numbers mean?
<geirha> JonelethIrenicus: yep
<JonelethIrenicus> damn that blows my mind
<JonelethIrenicus> i never realized that
<JonelethIrenicus> haha
<Yardan> Damn, that worked.
<Yardan> Thanks mate
<TaZeR> is anyone familiar with full disk encryption systems and disk imaging software such as clonezilla? for example if i where to clone my hard drive because i got a newer larger one will i have any problems with the decryption process, will my system boot and work normal?
<TaZeR> this is a ubuntu system which used its full disk encryption with lvm from the installer
<TJ-> TaZeR: if it's a bit-for-bit copy there should be no problems
<TaZeR> TJ-: should be, i would use clonezilla
<TJ-> TaZeR: the 'FDE' is actually a smallish (~4MB) header at the start of a partition, followed by the encrypted data itself, so you can safely enlarge an encrypted partition and file-system
<TaZeR> nice, i was hoping that would be the answer =) thanks
<GrandPa-G> I am at wits end with a problem. I am trying to send a kill -SIGHUP <pid> to a system program (dnsmasq). I have it in a bash script file. if I run the script from command line, it works. However, if it runs from the program (openvpn) that is supposed to invoke it, it doesn't do anything. Any ideas of where to look would be helpful.
<TJ-> GrandPa-G: lack of permissions for the openvpn process maybe
<TJ-> GrandPa-G: usually the killing process owner needs to be the same user as the target process, or UID 0
<GrandPa-G> TJ-:from everything I can check, it is running as root. I also tried with sudo kill...
<TJ-> GrandPa-G: the other consideration is, how is your script getting the PID of the process to be killed? Maybe it's using the wrong PID?
<c2tarun> Anybody using lastpass with firefox?
<GrandPa-G> TJ-:I actually tried it by hardcoding the pid, still nothing. I can look, but how can I change the user to another so I can run as the same as the killee?
<TJ-> GrandPa-G: usually, the openvpn server drops to the 'nobody' or some other unprivileged user once it has started and connected to sockets, so it won't have the permissions required to do the kill
<GrandPa-G> tj-:In the script, I have put echo of user, and pid. both root and 0.
<TJ-> GrandPa-G: so you've proved your script is executed by openvpn, but the SIGHUP doesn't appear to cause a reaction?
<GrandPa-G> TJ-:Yep, but you gave me the clue I needed. I changed it to sudo -u dnsmasq kill... and IT WORKS! thanks
<TJ-> GrandPa-G: if the script is running as UID 0 then 'sudo' should never be needed
<GrandPa-G> TJ-:There is something I can't explain, but the -u did the trick.
<multifractal> I just got Wine and am running an installer .exe file. It's asking me which path I'd like to install various stuff to, and by default it reads out C:\Program Files\Blah. Should I leave it as it is, or should I select an actual location that exists?
<TJ-> multifractal: that path will exist, as an alias, under $HOME/.wine/
<multifractal> TJ-: Ah I think I see, so if/when installation is complete I'll be able to navigate thse folders and find stuff. Thanks.
<TJ-> multifractal: you'll find $HOME/.wine/dosdevices/c:/ for example
<akik> multifractal: there'll be a drive_c there
<multifractal> akik: I just ran the newly installed windows software. It says "No ASIO sound output driver was found on your system..." But I also read that ASIO isn't supported on Linux because they typically have lower latency than Windows. So is there something I can install via Wine that will trick this program into thinking I do have an ASIO driver?
<akik> multifractal: there is wineasio but i wasn't able to make it work
<akik> multifractal: try it and report back if you can :)
<wawrek> hi there, I am writing to ask how do we get smart (opening and closing) quotes on ubuntu/linux. “to act
<wawrek> or not to act”
<wawrek> example of smart quotes above
<multifractal> akik: I'll give it a go, but I'm brand new to all this Wine stuff. Is there a recommended installation method or guide you know of?
<akik> multifractal: it's in the kxstudio repository
<multifractal> akik: ah ok and after adding that repo it's a simple apt-get install?
<akik> multifractal: yes
<multifractal> akik: Since closing the program running via Wine and getting the wineasio, When I try to start running that program it says `wine: virtual memory exhausted`.
<akik> multifractal: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1627558 it talks about changing the system's settings for realtime priorities
<akik> multifractal: using wine in this way is kind of a hack with no guarantees on stability
<akik> multifractal: i'm using a lowlatency kernel on my audio pc too
<mentalita> !info gtk3
<ubottu> Package gtk3 does not exist in artful
<mentalita> !info gtk
<ubottu> Package gtk does not exist in artful
<mentalita> !info pygobject
<ubottu> Package pygobject does not exist in artful
<mentalita> !search gtk3
<ubottu> Found:
<mentalita> !search gtk
<ubottu> Found: dragnslcr: since gparted*, mldonkey, gift, deluge, tv, gui, gtk, gnutella, gparted, players and 9 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=gtk
<auronandace> !msgthebot | mentalita
<ubottu> mentalita: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<mentalita> sry
<mentalita> does someone know what is gtk3 package called?
<Romantic> What is the nifty utility that is used to create paste output from the command line?
<alkisg> Romantic: command | nc termbin.com 9999,
<alkisg> or command | pastebinit
<whaley> mentalita: apt search libgtk-3 should show you each of them (not sure which you want)
<multifractal> akik: Is this the fix on the linked page you're talking about "After making my user a member of the audio group (System -> Administration -> Users and Groups) and logging out and in again (and of course using a realtime kernel) the issue was resolved... So for others to help you, you might want topost your wine version!"?
<akik> multifractal: yes but it also needs another setting
<multifractal> akik: Where's System>Administration>Users and Groups? Also I try launching Wine system settings from unity launcher and it just glows on the dock for a little while and disappears.
<akik> multifractal: it's here http://jackaudio.org/faq/linux_rt_config.html
<akik> @realtime   -  rtprio     99
<akik> @realtime   -  memlock    unlimited
<rh10> guys. which screenshot utility more handy? shutter - not suitable (sometime freeze)
<akik> @realtime is the group name but it can be also audio
<akik> multifractal: winecfg opens the wine settings
<multifractal> akik: winecfg also says virtual memory exhausted :(
<akik> multifractal: you need to do that change first, i guess
<rh10> awesome screenshoter exists in unity DE. but im using xfce. can i install to xfce DE?
<multifractal> akik: sweet thanks now I'm able to winecfg. I had to close all my tabs when logging out and in, do you remember what I need to do next?
<akik> multifractal: there was the command to register the wineasio.dll in wine
<Nik736> Hi guys, I am looking for a networking expert who wants to help me with some bond and bridge configuration. Will pay well, please qry for more details
<akik> multifractal: regsvr32 wineasio but then there's also to consider 32-bit and 64-bit wine
<akik> multifractal: and if your vsts are 32-bit or 64-bit
<multifractal> akik: I think mine's 32 bit. And the VSTs I'm using are pretty old for the most part, 32 bit.
<Romantic> what does "set -x" mean in bash?
<TJ-> Nik736: you can have this for free: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25904382/
<akik> multifractal: https://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2014/01/09/how-to-set-up-wineasio/
<Romantic> man set : no manual entry
<akik> Romantic: it'll show the script execution verbose
<brainwave> Romantic: -x enables the debugging mode for bash
<TJ-> Romantic: you'd need "man bash" then search for the 'set' BUILT-IN
<brainwave> Romantic: It basically expands all commands and variable values
<multifractal> akik: hmmm I ran `regsvr32 wineasio`, which resulted "regsvr32: Successfully registered DLL 'wineasio'". But the program is still warning me that I have no ASIO driver.
<brainwave> Romantic: for instance, if you had a script with a bunch of commands, it would print the command itself before executing it. You can try it on a simple script you wrote
<akik> multifractal: that's as far as i got to :(
<multifractal> akik: Fair enough it was a long shot. Thanks for the help anyway. I guess I'll be tied to Windows for a while longer...
<akik> multifractal: but i can point you to some linux audio forums if you want to ask further info
<akik> multifractal: http://www.kvraudio.com/ https://linuxmusicians.com/
<multifractal> akik: Thanks. Is there any other way you know of testing out my wineasio installation, without necessarily relying on this drum program BFD which depends on it? Just to test independently whether it's been isntalled correctly?
<akik> multifractal: sorry no. but there's also a native drum machine for linux
<digitalboy> Hi guys, I would like to install Ubuntu Server 16.04 on my laptop (HP 2570P) I boot the installer from the prepared USB drive and the screen after loading the kernel suddenly "corrupts" (somethings along those lines: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/441428-screen-glitches-when-attempting-to-install-debian-on-my-laptop-any-ideas/) btw I'm the digitalboy at the end of the discussion
<digitalboy> The problem here is that the solution provided works with Debian and other GNU/Linux distros, it doesn't for Ubuntu Server
<akik> multifractal: http://www.hydrogen-music.org/hcms/
<digitalboy> I've noticed that this doesn't happen at all on Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop
<realies> installed the ati radeon driver and i cant login now
<digitalboy> Some *buntu guru that could tell me what is going on?
<realies> when i type in my password it blinks for a second and pulls me back to the login screen
<brainwave> realies: sounds like a wrong password to me
<realies> brainwave, no
<realies> it had auto login also
<digitalboy> I've also noticed that there are some differences in the GRUB2 configuration entries between the two versions
<brainwave> realies: what error message does it throw if you try to login to a tty? sounds like some file needed for login is not being accessible anymore
<realies> like x is dying
<realies> brainwave, no errors
<brainwave> realies: login to a tty? Ctrl+Alt+F2 ?
<TJ-> digitalboy: the usual problem is GRUB going into graphics mode rather than staying in text mode, but I *thought* on the server ISO it used text mode throughout
<realies> brainwave, as i said no errors, im in
<brainwave> realies: so just to confirm, you are in through tty but not through your login manager?
<realies> dude, the x server is crashing after installing the ati drivers
<multifractal> akik: Interesting. BFD is what I use to plug my electric kit into, to make it sound more like a realistic kit - it simulates a real kit by layering HQ recordings, modelling crosstalk and so forth. Perhaps Hydrogen can fill in for that, at least temporarilty.
<TJ-> realies: Sometimes that can be caused by the $HOME/.Xauthority file being owned by 'root' rather than the user
<digitalboy> TJ-: Thank you for the reply, do you happen to have a way to "force" the text mode in Ubuntu Server?
<realies> TJ-, owned by the right user
<TJ-> digitalboy: well, your description in the linked article would be my suggestion. Edit the entry in the GRUB menu. Have you tried adding "nomodeset" to the kernel's command-line there?
<TJ-> realies: OK, so not that. I've seen this also happen when the user's $HOME is encrypted and they've changed their user password and that failed to sync with the ecryptfs passphrase, so their files fail to be decrypted
<realies> no encryption
<digitalboy> Yes, I've tried, unfortunately no success :(
<TJ-> realies: Phew! because that is a PAIN to try to fix sometimes
<digitalboy> I've also noticed that:
<digitalboy> Ubuntu Desktop loads "linux/casper/vmlinuz.efi"
<digitalboy> While Ubuntu Server loads "linux/install/vmlinuz"
<ioria> realies, what you mean with 'installed the ati radeon driver' ?  radeon is built-in the kernel
<digitalboy> Maybe the culprit is there :-/
<realies> ioria, AMDGPU-PRO
<ioria> realies, ok, ... kernel and ubunru version ?
<TJ-> digitalboy: I suppose it could be a weird interaction, if the -server isn't booting in EFI mode. Are you choosing the EFI mode in the firmware boot menu?
<realies> ioria, 4.10.0-40 ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> realies, have you followed this ? http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<realies> yes
<digitalboy> TJ-: I'm almost sure it's booting in EFI mode, I've disabled BIOS/CSM at the firmware level (HP firmware)
<digitalboy> Maybe is the sketchy firmware of my HP laptop :-/
<digitalboy> But I can't explain why Ubuntu Desktop works and Ubuntu Server doesn't..
<TJ-> digitalboy: OK, that helps narrow it down. It *sounds* like an EFI GOP issue
<ioria> realies, so your card it's not supported ... which is ?
<TJ-> digitalboy: So GRUB menu is OK, but Linux goes screwey? Is there a (short) time where you see kernel messages correctly before the mode changes and it is screwed up?
<digitalboy> TJ-: Ok, what could help in diagnosing/solving the problem (if possible at all?)
<brainwave> digitalboy: what graphics card and drivers are you using?
<digitalboy> TJ-: Yes, GRUB menu is functional (from what I can see) but as soon the Ubuntu Server kernel is loaded the screwing happens
<digitalboy> I don't see any messages
<digitalboy> Forgot to mention: When booting Ubuntu Desktop from the USB media, I can see the same issue of the server version (graphical corruption) for 1 maybe 1.5 seconds but then the screen flashes and it "fix" itself
<brainwave> digitalboy: So heres what is likely happening. Your grub is working, but your compressed linux kernel (thats the vmlinuz) is not bootable
<digitalboy> brainwave: I'm trying to install it on an HP 2570P laptop (booted in UEFI mode)
<brainwave> digitalboy: So you likely need to try a different kernel to see if you can boot that instead
<digitalboy> Thank you for the replies btw guys..
<TJ-> digitalboy: If you tap a key once the display is stable, does it change, indicating you caused the display to be altered?
<brainwave> digitalboy: my guess is that the server kernel is not configured with the EFISTUB switch during mkinitcpio (which makes the kernel)
<TJ-> digitalboy: also, can you tell us the make/model of the GPU? I've seen this a few times myself with some GPUs when the firmware starts them in graphics mode
<digitalboy> brainwave: Understood :)
<digitalboy> TJ-: Sure, it is an Intel HD 4000 (iGPU)
<realies> ioria, rx580
<TJ-> brainwave: digitalboy the vmlinuz does have the EFI stub
<TJ-> digitalboy: if you can do the 'tap a key' and see if it changes test, that'd indicate this is purely a display issue. I can talk you through what you should be seeing at each stage
<digitalboy> Crazy idea I know, but do you think that I can "transplant" the Ubuntu Desktop kernel image to the Ubuntu Server USB media?
<digitalboy> TJ-: I try and report back :)
<realies> ioria, it is supported
<digitalboy> Thank you again guys, I owe you one :)
<multifractal> akik: I installed FL studio via Wine, in order to see whether wineasio was detected by programs other than BFD. FL installer includes the option to install ASIO4ALL and its own FL Studio driver. I opted to install these and now when running the BFD program it recognizes these ASIO drivers. Not sure if they'll work yet, because I can't successfully register the software (used the product key too many times)...
<multifractal> akik: https://imgur.com/a/EerMb Notice the little green ASIO4ALL icon in my system tray near the WIFI icon.
<digitalboy> Yep, the display changes, I can "clearly" see the distorted elements of the TUI changes as I move the directional keys (up and down arrows)
<akik> multifractal: ok great to know
<TJ-> digitalboy: when you edit the "Install Ubuntu Server" boot-entry, change "set gfxpayload=keep" to "set gfxpayload=text" and then Ctrl+X --- that'll maintain a text mode console
<TJ-> digitalboy: I've got it up in an EFI virtual machine here in case you need to know what is on the display :)
<akik> multifractal: although fl studio is a commercial product if i remember right?
<multifractal> akik: yeah I'm a fully paid-up FL studio user, but you can install the demo without paying. I think the drivers it comes with are free.
<realies> how do i find out why x is crashing on login?
<TJ-> realies: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and $HOME/.xsession-errors
<realies> does it matter if i'm running the monitor of the iGPU?
<ioria> realies, can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ?
<realies> ioria, http://ix.io/CNX
<ioria> realies, 12.587
<ioria> realies, and btw, you're using encryption (or lvm)
<sruli> TJ-: I need some help with a issue you once helped me with, do you have a minute?
<realies> ioria, lvm
<ioria> ok
<realies> does SElinux have to be enabled?
<realies> has*
<mentalita> can I make my apt-get install python3 install things for python3.6, not python3.5?
<TJ-> sruli: I am just off out for a few minutes but I'll be back in about 15 mins
<sruli> TJ-: thanks, will PM you you in 15
<ioria> realies, try to reinstall with this  flag :   ./amdgpu-pro-install --compute
<realies> ok, uninstalling now
<yishan> Désolé pour le flood
<wryfi> we have an upstream partner with an apt repo, and they're complaining that our servers are generating unexpected 404s on their repo server. this is the list of files: https://pastebin.com/XEk1wZ2h. it doesn't seem unusual to me that apt would be looking for these files, but apparently they are not seeing these requests from other customers. can anyone here comment?
<leftyfb> wryfi: they're complaining about some 404's in apache logs? What's the big deal?
<wryfi> we are not trusty, not precise, but they have instructed us to specify precise in the sources.list.
<mentalita> what is decent ubuntu distro
<wryfi> leftyfb: that's my feeling too, i'm just trying to do some due dligence.
<mentalita> that ships with python3.6
<freakyy> hi all. i wanna use my smartphone to stream from the netflix app to my linux laptop. is that possible?
<mentalita> linux mint is 3.5
<mentalita> like wtf
<leftyfb> freakyy: I asked you yesterday, why not just watch netflix directly on your laptop?
<freakyy> leftyfb: because i need to have the stuff downloaded
<freakyy> and i can not download to my laptop
<leftyfb> freakyy: https://www.maketecheasier.com/cast-android-screen-linux-desktop/   found with google
<sruli> leftyfb: i believe he wants to stream full screen, the tools in that link show a little window with your screen
<leftyfb> ok, then scroll down to the bottom of that article where someone suggests ApowerMirror and try that
<freakyy> leftyfb: i think thats not possible as netflix video is drm protected
<leftyfb> freakyy: if it uses google cast, then it should work
<campitor> hi there everybody.
<campitor> I am trying to calculate the hashsum of a dvd that I have burned like a few years ago, but I remember that the hash sum of a burned dvd is not the same as the iso, I have searched using google for how to calc the hashsum of the dvd, but all of them seem to need the size of the original iso file, so that they can calculate the original hashsum of th
<campitor> e iso file
<campitor> is there a way to calculate the hash of a dvd without having the iso file?
<freakyy> leftyfb: i already tried usin screen mirroring pro streaming to some browser window, it streams the screen until i stream the video then it stops
<mentalita> downloading ubuntu gnome now
<freakyy> its just screen mirroring and thats not allowed with drm
<Arshoon> Greetings. Is this a good channel to ask Ubuntu help for servers?
<campitor> Arshoon : a very great place
<Arshoon> I see you have an ubuntu-server channel as well. I asked there.
<freakyy> thanks for the help though
<freakyy> i think its not possible then
<campitor> Arshoon : I am not an op, but yes, thanks.
<campitor> Arshoon: : hope you got what you deserved
<leftyfb> freakyy: then the answer is no
<freakyy> leftyfb: ok thanks :)
<rfleming> Hi!  Any gotchas upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04?
<alkisg> I believe the release notes would be more comprehensive than some reply on irc :)
<alkisg> It should be stable enough now, 3 years later...
<alkisg> maybe you should go to 16.04 as well
<jk^> Hi, where are the Minimum System Requirements?
<jk^> for ubuntu 16.04.3?
<rfleming> alkisg: One would hope
<alkisg> jk^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<jk^> alkisg, there are the "Reccomended" ones. I need the "Minimum" ones.
<alkisg> jk^: if you mean " it barely boots", that you be around 400 mb or something
<alkisg> *would be
<alkisg> How much ram do YOU have?
<alkisg> and which cpu?
<ibmr50e> yooooooooooooooooooooo are there custom themes for hexchat?
<Sleaker> jk^: scroll down on that page and it has lower requirements depending on install type.
<Sleaker> jk^: and those are the minimum requirements.
<jk^> i'd need List of Minimum System Requirement for each distro, ubuntu and its flavours. But I can't find them. I'm trying by the page of each distro but if i remember well there is also a page on community site that list them
<Jordan_U> jk^: What is your end goal?
<jk^> no idea
<ibmr50e> i know lubuntu requirements
<ibmr50e> and ubuntu requirements are public too
<jk^> Jordan_U, i don't know anyone of ubuntu distro, so i don't know which is the best for me
<Jordan_U> jk^: I don't think that minimum requirements are really a good way to decide that. At "minimum" requirements you're not going to be happy using the computer for most tasks. Here are the minimum requirements for Lubuntu, the flavor tailored most to old low spec machines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<ibmr50e> i use lubuntu
<Jordan_U> jk^: How much RAM do you have? What graphics card? What do you plan to do with your computer?
<mutante> what's the point unless you actually have a bunch of Celerons any recent (as in the last 15 years?) PC will be "good enough"
<jk^> why isn't there a list of those? :| i remember that list :\ at least on a community page :|
<jk^> Jordan_U, this pc is old but maybe i need even for a more powerful pc, it is useful for me to know that minimum system requirements
<jk^> however 2 GB RAM
<mutante> jk^: maybe because it doesnt matter as much anymore as it used to back in the days
<jk^> Graphics card i don't remember
<mutante> jk^: how old is old for you?
<rfleming> ibmr50e: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Hexchat+Themes
<qazeeassad> hi
<qazeeassad> how to make a file Executable?
<jk^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes?_ga=2.84395792.842698874.1512489726-2020163700.1511993359
<jk^> i guess i could find them in that page
<jk^> but they aren't
<nsnzero> qazeeassad: chmod +x filename.ext
<qazeeassad> thank you nsnzero
<nsnzero> to run the file ./filename.ext
<qazeeassad> yea... just forgot that +x
<qazeeassad> thanks bro
<nsnzero> you are welcome
<jk^> however it's so strange there aren't the Minimum System Requirements anywhere on ubuntu sites and on Ubuntu's community pages :\ even for its flavours
<qazeeassad> what is chmod 775 filename.ext used for?
<mutante> qazeeassad: it let's the owner and the group read/write/execute and everybody else just read/execute the file
<mutante> (whoever the owner and group is, that's another question)
<qazeeassad> mutante, is it good to do chmod 775 after chmod +x??? or simply +x is sufficient...
<mutante> qazeeassad: that all depends on what it was set to before and what you want to achieve
<mutante> qazeeassad: if it's just to let a single user execute it, +x is sufficient
<mutante> qazeeassad: 775 means that also other users who are in the same group might be able to execute it
<qazeeassad> thanks a bundle... that helped a lot
<mutante> qazeeassad: quite welcome
<alkisg> jk^: nowadays, a distro can boot with 400 mb ram = minimum requirements, and then you'll want to open the browser = 2 GB ram minimum requirements
<alkisg> jk^: i.e. if you need a browser, check ITS requirements, not the distro requirements
<ibmr50e> jk^, dude there are requirements
<ibmr50e> which requirements you want?
<alkisg> The browser requirements are heavier and more significant than the OS requirements
<alkisg> If you WONT be using a browser, then you can talk about minimum requirements for distros. That's why they're not as important anymore.
<jk^> Excuse me, so many difficulties to understand even by translator... however i can't find any type for list of requirements :\ i'm searching on the flavours sites too :\ i can't find them :\
<Sleaker> jk^: minimum requirements don't mean anything for the most part.
<jk^> i found this
<jk^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu
<Sleaker> if your use case is having a web browser, you need 2GB and some form of graphics acceleration
<Sleaker> if not, then it's closer to 512mb of ram and any cpu made within the last 20 years.
<jk^> ok, but are there some web pages on the ubuntu.com that explain all about that?
<jk^> however i have 2 GB of RAM
<Sleaker> jk^: cool, I'd suggest going with one of the lightweight versions then, like Xubuntu or LUbuntu
<realies> ssh server takes ages to start (like a minute+ after im on the desktop)
<realies> why?
<leftyfb> realies: what version of ubuntu? What sort of hardware is this installed on?
<jk^> ok sleaker but just to try or just to know, i'd like read some documents about minimum system requirements. I remember there are some pages about them, but i can't find them
<jk^> :\
<realies> leftyfb, 16.04, dualcore kabylake celeron with 4gb ram
<Sleaker> jk^: why do minimum requiremnts matter so much to you?
<realies> leftyfb, and an ssd
<leftyfb> realies: non-standard/incorrect network settings? I've never seen that
<jk^> They explain me which to choose, which to try even on different pcs :\
<ibmr50e> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Sleaker> jk^: linux distributions take different amounts of memory dependant more on what they install by default and are configurable at the user level. anything beyond what you see is up to you to figure out if it works well for your use case.
<Sleaker> if you want to keep ignoring what peopel are telling you in here that's fine.
<realies> leftyfb, just installed openssh-server and did sudo systemctl enable ssh
<Sleaker> just because you see a list of requirements doesn't mean your installation will get you what you want. so continually asking for information like that doesn't make sense.
<realies> leftyfb, https://dpaste.de/4Pvg/raw
<Sleaker> jk^: for instance, you said you had 2gb of memory, so I gave you 2 recommendations.
<jk^> thanks Sleaker, but is useful for users know those requirements. However excuse for my english, not all u say, i understand...
<Sleaker> jk^: you were given the official page, but apparently general guidelines aren't good enough for you.
<madghost> hello masters of Linux, I need your help.
<mutante> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<madghost> I installed Android 86x on my netbook, but it can't load, disk is not bootable :-( How I can fix it ?
<jk^> Sleaker, the page i posted is about "Reccomended System Requirements".
<leftyfb> madghost: your question is not related to Ubuntu and is not supported here.
<jk^> I need "Minimun" ones and even for the differents flavours
<Sleaker> jk^: yup, because there's very little use trying to pair down to a minimum.
<madghost> I started Ubuntu live cd from USB, mount hard disk of my netbook, I see grub folder, but how I can make disk bootable ?
<jk^> Just a while, i need translator
<Sleaker> jk^: again, what use case is there for knowign that you can technically run ubuntu on 128mb of ram and a Pentium 1?
<ppf> hi folks
<ppf> since some time i don't receive any dhcp offers via ethernet
<Sleaker> jk^: you've already stated that you have atleast 2gb of memory, so it's seems superfluous to talk about technical minimums.
<madghost> leftyfb: yes, you are right, I just think it is a common problem
<ppf> is there any thing i can do about this?
<ppf> several machines on the networks don't have this issue, same machine can connect via wifi
<leftyfb> madghost: running Android on a netbook is not common, nor supported by the Ubuntu community. Seek support from the Android on PC community.
<madghost> and I write here from my Ubuntu system, I like this channel, and I think someone can help me with GRUB here (
<madghost> ok, sorry
<jk^> So poor english :\
<dynaflash> Anyone know of or have any insight into an nfs plugin for nautilus or maybe a gui alternative?
<jk^> i can't understand even by translator
<Sleaker> jk^: for your situation treat the recommended requirements as minimums.
<Sleaker> problem solved.
<ibmr50e> jk^ is trolling hard
<jk^> no, i'm not a troll
<jk^> i'm just not expert about pc
<qazeeassad> is anyone expert on the app FreetuxTV
<leftyfb> jk^: you probably want #ubuntu-it
<qazeeassad> I have it on my pc in Ubuntu. but it doesn't run properly
<qazeeassad> when I click on its icon to start it, it displays listing channels, but exits without any erormessage or something
<Neo1> Hi!
<coder-bts> Hi
<qazeeassad> HI
<Neo1> How copy all files from directory to another?
<Neo1> I did $ Sudo cp -r wordpress /var/www/test.american-chat.ru/public_html
<Neo1> and get there full folder, but I need only content from that folder
<coder-bts> qazeeassad: Sounds like Kodi
<coder-bts> Neo1: go into the folder
<coder-bts> Then
<coder-bts> Cp -rf * #target
<Neo1> coder-bts: and in tern each file?
<Neo1> coder-bts: * ?
<Neo1> mean take each file?
<coder-bts> Right
<Neo1> . mean one symbol?
<qazeeassad> coder-bts: what is Kodi?
<coder-bts> Google it
<Neo1> coder-bts: I know Regular expression
<coder-bts> Neo1: . Means the current path or hidden file, .. means previous path
<qazeeassad> coder-bts: so you mean I should install Kodi instead of FreeTuxTV?
<coder-bts> qazeeassad: I’m not a user of freetuxtv, I’m not sure sorry
<qazeeassad> coder-bts, thank you for mentioning kodi, i'll try my luck with that
<coder-bts> :)
<Neo1> coder-bts: this help cp -r * /dest_path
<coder-bts> Neo1: correct
<Neo1> if I do cp -r kkk* /dest_path?
<Neo1> it should take all files begin from kkk
 * coder-bts busy now
<Neo1> yes it's work, I tried
<coder-bts> Great
<coder-bts> Busy now
<coder-bts> BRB
<sigma__> Trying to run do-release-upgrade to go from 14.04.5 LTS to 16.04.3 LTS, but /boot is full. It suggests I run 'sudo apt autoremove', but that fails due to 'no space left on device' as well. Is there a safe way to manually clear up space on /boot? Or another method of resolving this issue?
<Neo1> I did it cp -r xm* /var/www/test.american-chat.ru/
<Neo1> and was copied only one file begin from xm
<akik> sigma__: yes, remove a couple of unused initrds
<sigma__> akik: Like /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-67-generic?
<sigma__> uname -r prints "3.13.0-110-generic"
<akik> sigma__: yes
<sigma__> There are 7 initrd files in /boot. Is there a way to choose the safest ones to remove?
<akik> sigma__: you can remove the older ones safely
<skinux> This may be a stupid question, but is there any way I can make my laptop serve as an external storage media for a digital converter box (TV) to record onto?
<multifractal> I plugged in my USB soundcard and it's listed as "1 [FCA1616]: USB-Audio - FCA1616 BEHRINGER FCA1616 at usb-0000:00:14.0-1, high speed" from `cat /proc/asound/cards`. But it's not in the list of devices in LMMS. What do I need to do to get the soundcard properly recognized?
<qswz> how many .js files does the raw ubuntu have?
<qswz> do you think
<qswz> not many I guess
<qswz> I mean when you just install ubuntu
<sigma__> Thanks akik
<roger_padactor_w> a little confused I moved a folder into /var/www/html dir and the dir i moved was created by my user it shows user and group as me, however when I try to access the dir I get permission denied.
<roger_padactor_w> fixed
<Ploppz> any idea how to solve this? https://bpaste.net/show/9c2912e69a27
<Ploppz> oh that's right, following this https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Installing-Neovim#ubuntu
<EriC^^> roger_padactor_w: access how
<ioria> Ploppz, trusty is not supported anymore
<ioria> Ploppz, https://launchpad.net/~neovim-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<EriC^^> roger_padactor_w: type "ls -ld /var/www/html"
<ioria> Ploppz, this is supported : https://launchpad.net/~neovim-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<Ploppz> Thanks!
<ioria> np
<AshIndigo> so ive been running the badblocks command on  a 1tb usb drive and i was wonder if a string of numbers of numbers incrementing up is the proper output?
<AshIndigo> i.e 639175 639176 639177
<Ploppz> trying to install this https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libpcre2-dev but `sudo apt-get install` doesn't find the package.. any idea
<Ploppz> ?
<ppf> the router doesn't receive my DHCPDISCOVER actually
<ppf> but tcpdump shows traffic on the interface
<ioria> Ploppz, are you on trusty 14.04  ?
<ibmr50e> ploppz 2013 called they want ur distro back heh
<Ploppz> ioria: yes
<Ploppz> yeeah just trying to install something in a VM ...
<ioria> Ploppz, don't you see that 14.04 it's not listed ?
<Ploppz> no way to get it on 14.04?
<ioria> !info libpcre3-dev trusty
<ubottu> libpcre3-dev (source: pcre3): Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.31-2ubuntu2.3 (trusty), package size 226 kB, installed size 669 kB
<mentalita> how can I make images not appear twice in taskbar
<mentalita> there's an image of a launcher
<mentalita> and when I start the app
<mentalita> another instance apperas
<mentalita> appears
<mentalita> xubuntu
<ibmr50e> yo guys, what light text editor you recommend using qt libraries?
<Neo1> I estimate server response time for equal host and I got 0.39 for my current server http://kselax.kselax.ru and less then 0.2 for this http://test.american-chat.ru
<Neo1> What does it mean?
<Neo1> current:
<Neo1> https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fkselax.kselax.ru%2F
<Neo1> New on digitalocean:
<Neo1> https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=http%3A%2F%2Ftest.american-chat.ru%2F
<Neo1> it means on digital ocean server is better or what?
<Neo1> digitalocean placed in Frankfurt, current in Moscow, but I test a few servers from Moscow like this site http://cyberforum.ru and it has low server response time
<Neo1> it means server is bad yes?
<Neo1> well, test show digitalocean is the best server
<Neo1> who know how correctly set up permissions on site folder?
<kenrin> site folder?
<Neo1> owner root:root and 755, for test.american-chat.ru, inside this folder exists folder public_html and root:test with rights 775 because instead I can't reach it using sftp as user test
<Neo1> kenrin: yes,  for folder should be rights 755 for files 644, I know it
<Neo1> it's wordpress standard directory 755, files 644
<kenrin> That sounds correct.  But it really depends on what you are running.  nginx would be different from apache.  and the MPM might run as nobody or the user itself
<Neo1> but I can't put any plugins there and install wordpress in official way, my apache or php should create/edit file wp-config.php but they can't do it because owner root and for group rights 5 only execute and read
<Neo1> kenrin: see /site_folder owner root:root , inside wp site
<rainbowwarrior> hello, i am having problem installing java , i get this message :- E: Package 'oracle-java8-installer' has no installation candidate
<rainbowwarrior>  , how can i fix please?
<ibmr50e> need to add some good repositories friend
<Neo1> kenrin: when we run site in browser we started installation and install.php should create wp-config.php inside folder /site_folder, but he can't do it, because he is not root and folder has right for group 775, and I doubt he is belonged to group, he is sooner others
<kenrin> Check your http.conf and see what group it uses.  Then chown the files to that group.  Add any users that need access to the group too
<Neo1> kenrin: well, I'm trying now
<Neo1> would be good if I know where that httpd.conf...
<kenrin> Probably under /etc/apache2/
<Neo1> kenrin: seems in ubuntu exists default user or group nobody and nogroup, but this is not exactly...
<rainbowwarrior> ty ibmr50e
 * coder-bts is back
<coder-bts> ibmr50e: I only use vim
 * coder-bts BRB
<mentalita> can someone please help me install latest java jre and jdk for ubuntu?
<Neo1> how to output all directory started on letter p?
<Neo1> with ls?
<siva_machina> mentalita, do you explecitlly need the Oracle Java?
<siva_machina> if you don't care
<siva_machina> apt install default-jre default-jdk
<jk^> is the procedure to fake pae applicable to every flavour, isn't?
<Sleaker> jk^: pae is cpu level flag for 586 architecture CPUs.
<Sleaker> jk^: what do you mean 'fake pae'
<jk^> i read a post on wiki documentation
<jk^> that's possibile apply procedure of fake pae not only on lubuntu 16.04.3
<Sleaker> jk^: do you have a 64bit cpu?
<jk^> but even on the other flavours
<jk^> or ubuntu (main)
<jk^> no
<jk^> 32 bit
<Sleaker> what cpu?
<ibmr50e> i use fakepae
<ibmr50e> used it to install and now i use it to run my system
<Sleaker> jk^: if you are on the wiki it says fake-pae is depcrecated and the correct method in newer version is forcepae instead.
<jk^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<jk^> A. Install 16.04.1 LTS as described at the top of the page. For most users this is the easiest and best solution.
<Sleaker> jk^: are you sure you even need to force it?
<jk^> yes
<jk^> several days ago i run a pendrive
<jk^> live usb
<jk^> with ubuntu
<jk^> it shows me the error PAE
<Sleaker> it's a kernel option so it should work as long as the kernel has the option enabled.
<ibmr50e> you have to press F6
<ibmr50e> on first screen
<jk^> just a moment
<ibmr50e> and type forcepae into bar
<jk^> i think my cpu haven't pae
<ibmr50e> and you can try ubuntu live
<ibmr50e> your PC is potato
<jk^> the page i linked show procedure for "lubuntu"
<jk^> but i read that it's possibile even for ubuntu and for the all other flavours
<ibmr50e> i checked and you cant have ubuntu
<Sleaker> jk^: sure. kernel options should work the same if you're running the same kernel.
<jk^> why ibmr50e?
<jk^> i can't found the URL i would show u
<jk^> "Follow the instructions below to install or upgrade a Ubuntu (or any flavor) system with a Pentium M processor that doesn't announce its PAE support. "
<jk^> this page is refer to Pentium M
<Bashing-om> jk^: ' cat /proc/cpuinfo ' look in the flags field for pae . ' grep -w lm /proc/cpuinfo ' "lm" in red ,, then it is a 64 bit processor .
<jk^> just a moment
<jk^> are they command for linux?
<Bashing-om> jk^: Affirmed .. linux terminal commands .
<jk^> at the moment i'm on win
<jk^> i just want to know if the procedure for fake/force pae is suitable for ubuntu and all of its flavours or just for lubuntu?
<ibmr50e> it worked for me in both ubuntu and lubuntu
<ibmr50e> just added forcepae to startup command line
<jk^> not just forcepae
<ibmr50e> but I have Pentium M
<sakhd> hi, is it possible in Ubuntu to change a character for one certain key? For example when I press № (in Russian layout) I want it to be # (American) without changing layout
<Ben64> yes it is possible, you'd have to manually edit stuff though, it's not really intuitive
<ibmr50e> its possible
<ibmr50e> and not that hard friend
<ibmr50e> but you want it permanently right?
<senaps> i have upgraded to ubuntu 17.10( from 17.04). i can't move windows to different workspaces anymore.
<sakhd> ibmr50e, yes
<Neo1> I added root to apache group did this:
<Neo1> usermod -a -G www-data root
<jk^> [23:47] <ibmr50e> just added forcepae to startup command line
<jk^> [23:48] <jk^> not just forcepae
<jk^> [23:48] <ibmr50e> but I have Pentium M
<jk^> Now a string of options is visible, often with 'quiet' or 'quiet splash --' at the end. Add 'forcepae' to the string before and after the two dashes ("forcepae -- forcepae").
<jk^> but i don't have pentium M
<Neo1> and put on folder /var/www permission 775
<jk^> i have celeron M
<Neo1> how to look what group belong root?
<jk^> That procedure is suitable for ubuntu and for all its flavours? Or just for lubuntu? :\ I need to know that...
<jk^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<Neo1> on ubuntu apache2 belong to www-data group
<jk^> PAE, Physical Address Extension
<jk^> A guide for getting computers with older Pentium M and Celeron M processors to work with the latest Lubuntu
<Neo1> I should add root to group www-data and make permission on folder with my sites 775? Yes?
<Neo1> this is allow Apache make there changes and root
<Neo1> oh no, it's wrong?
<Neo1> should to do opposite, www-data set to root group because all folders belongs to root group
<Neo1> I set root to www-data group, how I can output all group for user root?
<teward> Neo1: uhm... why are you messing with the `root` user?
<teward> or the `www-data` user?
<teward> you shouldn't have to modify their memberships
<teward> what're you trying to achieve ultimately?
<Neo1> I did this
<Neo1> cat /etc/group and see this
<Neo1> www-data:x:33:root
<Neo1> Before I had done it
<Neo1> usermod -a -G www-data root ?
<teward> that doesn't answer my question
<Neo1> teward: because folder /var/www belongs to root:root
<teward> you didn't answer my question
<teward> [2017-12-05 18:13:53] <teward> what're you trying to achieve ultimately?
<Neo1> oh I did not right should ppesite www-data add to root group
<Neo1> teward: what the answer? Why I use root?
<Neo1> teward: shan't I use it?
<teward> Neo1: the proper thing to do is leave /var/www/ alone, create subdirectories for a given site, then change ownership of that sub directory to www-data directly rather than try and make the root user or the www-data user have access to each other's data.
<teward> it's a very detailed process, but...
<brym> Neo1: better to sudo su if you want to perform tasks as root. or as teward says, create virtual hosts in apache.
<teward> ^ this
<Neo1> brym: no I want make Apache possible modify files for sites, now i can't install any plugins on site
<teward> You might find point #1 in my answer to a question about permissions and web servers on Ubuntu relevant - https://askubuntu.com/questions/767504/permissions-problems-with-var-www-html-and-my-own-home-directory-for-a-website/767534#767534
<Neo1> site ask sftp access
<jk^> anyone can help me?
<brym> try this rackspace link for a good tutorial on virtualhosts: https://support.rackspace.com/how-to/set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu/
<brym> Neo1: regarding sftp, i'd personally prefer scp as opposed to sftp
<teward> brym: if it's Wordpress it's looking for localhost FTP/FTPS access.
<teward> which isn't *that* hard to set up, but... eh
<teward> but we're without a lot of info needed to help debug the issue.
<brym> it's not. just personal preference :)
<Neo1> see I added neo and root to www-data group, and neo in sudo also http://prntscr.com/hjmcce
<Neo1> I've learnt this command usermod -a -G usergoup username
<Neo1> I want add www-data to root group and put on folder /var/www with owner root and group root permission 775.
<Neo1> will only apache and root abole to change files
<brym> Neo1: keep it as it is mate. it's not broken. it's permitted this way to avoid nasty mistakes like accidental deletion, overwriting config files incorrectly causing runtime errors, etc. as the expression goes, if it isn't broke, don't fix it ;)
<jk^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE/PentiumM
<jk^> Follow the instructions below to install or upgrade a Ubuntu (or any flavor) system with a Pentium M processor that doesn't announce its PAE support.
<jk^> it says "Ubuntu or any flavor" :\ but that guide is for Pentium M, i have Celeron M :\
<jk^> I need to know if the procedure to fake/force pae is suitable even for ubuntu and for all its flavours :\
<realies> tryinna start screen from rc.local
<realies> but it doesn't like it
<realies> su - myUser -c "screen -dmS session /home/myUser/Documents/test.sh"
<realies> this makes screen exit straight away, when not having su - myUser -c it works as expected
<lordcirth> jk^, you have a 32bit system with more than 4GB of RAM?
<Jordan_U> realies: What is the contents of test.sh?
<jk^> no, lord4163
<jk^> lordcirth, no
<jk^> why do u ask that to me?
<lordcirth> jk^, I'm wondering why you need to force PAE on?
<realies> Jordan_U, starts an executable with some parameters, having !#/bin/bash as the first line
<lordcirth> Or do all 32bit Ubuntu images now require PAE?
<Jordan_U> realies: What executable? Please pastebin the full contents.
<jk^> lordcirth, several days ago i boot a live usb with ubuntu, it tells me that my cpu doesn't have pae
<realies> Jordan_U, i cant, an executable in the folder of the script called as ./executable
<Jordan_U> realies: OK. I can't help you then.
<realies> sure you can
<realies> but that's fine
<jk^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE/
<jk^> I need to know if the procedure at that link to fake/force pae is suitable even for ubuntu and for all its flavours :\
<Jordan_U> realies: I refuse to. Maybe someone else will be willing to, but I don't like tiptoeing around secret configurations when trying to debug issues.
<lordcirth> jk^, it's an official doc.  Do you have reason to believe it wouldn't work?
<realies> it's a two line script, as I've said first line #!/bin/bash, second calling an executable within the folder as ./executable -parameters
<TaZeR> its probably to launder bitcoins from the darknetmarkets or something
<realies> without the su - myUser -c part the screen works all good
<jk^> lordcirth, in that official doc it talks just about "Lubuntu"
<jk^> not "ubuntu" e not all the others flavours
<lordcirth> jk^, well, that's probably because any computer that old should probably be running Lubuntu.  But the Ubuntu kernel should be the same across all.
<lordcirth> Actually, they probably copied the page from a Lubuntu guide somewhere
<realies> ssh server starts pretty slow
<realies> on boot
<realies> how do i figure out why?
#ubuntu 2017-12-06
<Neo1> who know can I add a few owners to one file
<Neo1> I've tested one site and here I see a few owners http://prntscr.com/hjms0n
<Neo1> see this, how they did two owners for one folder? http://prntscr.com/hjmt5a
<adrian_1908> Neo1: I think that menu is an either or offer, not both at the same time.
<adrian_1908> If you want more than one user to partake regarding file permissions, you could create a group and make multiple users members of that.
<littlekitty> I forgot my password for remote desktop connections. How can I look it up again? I still have root ssh access
<Neo1> adrian_1908: see if I do group my folder should have access 775?
<Neo1> and files 775
<mutante> littlekitty: you probably can't look it up, but you can reset it with the "passwd" command. try "password username" and replace username with the actual user
<adrian_1908> Neo1: Yes, with 775 the group member would have full rights!
<mutante> littlekitty: (after becoming root)
<adrian_1908> Neo1: File can be 664, unless you have something to execute (rare).
<littlekitty> @mutante what does password root do then?
<mutante> littlekitty: sorry, "passwd" not "password"
<Neo1> adrian_1908: and it's nothing wrong? In wordpress codex is written folders should have 755 and files 644
<littlekitty> @mutante oh okay, thanks. i thought there is some config file where the password is saved :(
<mutante> littlekitty: well, what user are you using for remote desktop?
<mutante> littlekitty: there is, /etc/passwd but it's encrypted and you should use the passwd command to update it
<adrian_1908> Neo1: Wordpress might assume a certain setup. Maybe you needs aren't aligned with that? I can't answer that for you.
<mutante> littlekitty: actually, /etc/shadow
<littlekitty> @mutante I think/hope it's xrdp sorry I'm not sure
<littlekitty> @mutante actually I think I found something in [/etc/xrdp/xrdp.ini]
<adrian_1908> Neo1: On shared hosting, often everything is run one a single user/owner I think, so for simplicity the admin, webserver, database are all the same user and own things. Then 755 is not a problem.
<Neo1> adrian_1908: see this http://prntscr.com/hjmxkh
<Neo1> adrian_1908: it's default 755 and 644
<Neo1> we can change it 775 and 664
<littlekitty> @mutante it was the wrong password in the file. anyways I updated it now with passwd. that's probably the easier way in the end. thank you!
<adrian_1908> Neo1: Yes we can, as Obama would say.
<adrian_1908> Neo1: I think someone recommended unprivileged containers yesterday. They might actually make things easier for you in the long run, even if you have to learn even more now.
<adrian_1908> https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/
<Neo1> adrian_1908: see how they did on share hosting with one account?
<Neo1> see on VPS appache user is www-data
<brym> there's not much extra to learn for lxd/c. they're alot faster than vm's to manage as well. nice bonus
<Neo1> if I do all folder owners www-data, then my plugins are installed correctly
<Neo1> but my user neo can't get sftp access to site, because he is not owner now
<littlekitty> I want to run a script everytime before the computer shuts down. is this (https://askubuntu.com/a/416301) still the way to do it? through /etc/rc6.d
<Neo1> maybe will use group and change default permission.
<adrian_1908> Neo1: Yes, I have no better answer either. 775 and create a group that "neo" and "www-data" are member of.
<Neo1> adrian_1908: yes and google also says impossible create two owners, but it would be entrance...
<adrian_1908> When working with Wordpress I struggled too. It seemed to me that a secure setup was hard to achieve while preserving update-ability from the CMS interface.
<Neo1> better all set to 777
<Neo1> )))
<adrian_1908> :D
<Neo1> adrian_1908: see for file doesn't matter what we install 774 or 664
<Neo1> or no
<adrian_1908> Neo1: If you just want it to work, you can do that. Files definitely don't need 7 though, just read+write.
<adrian_1908> Neo1: Seriously consider an unprivileged container if you decide right permissions are too much of a pain. Inside such a container, even "root" isn't really root on the host.
<Neo1> permissions doesn't changed
<Neo1> my user neo is belonged
<Neo1> www-data:x:33:root,neo
<Neo1> but for folder I see only one group http://prntscr.com/hjn2vp
<Neo1> neo:x:1000:www-data
<Neo1> it's neo group: neo:x:1000:www-data
<Neo1> it's www-data group: www-data:x:33:root,neo
<Neo1> it's file neo:neo http://prntscr.com/hjn3fq
<Neo1> Why there only one group I see?
<Neo1> if neo is belonged to www-data?
<adrian_1908> No idea man, I'm not familiar with that web interface so I can't help you. I doubt you need that to run Wordpress.
<Neo1> after I added user I need something restart?
<Sven_vB> aptitude just installed kernel 3.13.0-135-generic on my VPS, so I rebooted in attempt to use it but uname -r still reports "3.13.0-042stab124.2". should it have updated? or is it using the host system's kernel and the guest wouldn't even need any "generic" kernel?
<Neo1> I did this
<Neo1> sudo chmod www-data:www-data /var/www -R
<Neo1> and this is work
<Neo1> When I do
<Neo1> sudo chmod root:www-data /var/www -R
<Neo1> sudo chmod 777 /var/www -R
<Neo1> I can't install plugins without input sftp access?
<Neo1> I get this window http://prntscr.com/hjng0j When www-data isn't owner
<brym> are ftp and sftp the only connection options?
<Neo1> brym: it should work without that window
<brym> silly question, do you have an ftp server set up?
<Neo1> yes
<Neo1> but I dont' need it
<Neo1> apache should load plugin from internet and put it to directory without anything
<Neo1> when I do www-data owner of files it works perfect
<Neo1> when I do www-data as group and do for folder g+wrx it's doesn't work
<brym> except where the software says you do. have you tried simply entering your ftp details?
<Neo1> I don't need it
<Neo1> wont' trying it even
<Neo1> before I tried it, it works
<Neo1> its called wrong customized server
<Neo1> brym: see there all 777 http://prntscr.com/hjnk6c
<Neo1> and all belong to www-data
<Neo1> www-data is apache
<Neo1> it can xwr but I see nothing happens, Only when www-data owner everything start work
<Miniboxer> Hello, i just installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS and every time i launch it it asks me to login and then it only has a desktop and a mouse. I looked this problem up and they say to use crtl = alt + f1 to change to use console but that doesnt work for me. What should i do?
<jrp93> Miniboxer, need to run that before you login i think
<Miniboxer> Okay, ill try that now
<jrp93> otherwise hold shift at grub to boot into recovery mode
<Miniboxer> It doesnt stop at grub for me, i turn the computer it shows bios and then launches ubuntu automatically
<jrp93> weird
<Miniboxer> okay im in the console, i think the problem is my graphics drivers so im goinng to try and install the offical drivers
<jrp93> well ctrl+alt+f1 should work
<jrp93> is the gpu new
<Miniboxer> I think so, all when installing i saw problems with nouvea
<Miniboxer> or whatever the free nvidia drivers are called
<jrp93> 1070 ti?
<Miniboxer> its a laptop gpu
<jrp93> oh ok
<Miniboxer> geforce gtx 980m
<Miniboxer> i think its the newest laptop gpu
<Miniboxer> not 100% sure though
<jrp93> if it's 900 series i doubt it
<jrp93> i don't know much about laptop gpus though
<jrp93> er 9 series
<jrp93> *
<Bashing-om> Miniboxer: jrp93 : Worth a try to install the proprietary driver for nvidia . Miniboxer : pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' so we know what we are working with .
<Miniboxer> im currently installing the proprietary driver
<toothe> Anyone here utilize Systemtap?
<jrp93> yeah it's worth a try. i was asking because if it's a vega card or something brand new you may want to try the linux-libre kernel
<Miniboxer> i used "sudo apt search nvidia" looked for the newest version and then used "sudo apt install nvidia-opencl0icd-387"
<jrp93> i don't think that's what you want
<Miniboxer> oh
<jrp93> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-387 xenial | Miniboxer
<ubottu> Miniboxer: Package nvidia-387 does not exist in xenial
<jrp93> sudo apt update
<jrp93> sudo apt install -y nvidia-384 nvidia-libopencl1-384 nvidia-opencl-icd-384
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384 xenial | Miniboxer
<ubottu> Miniboxer: nvidia-384 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-384): NVIDIA binary driver - version 384.90. In component restricted, is optional. Version 384.90-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 41185 kB, installed size 166822 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<mindboggled> is there currently in existence any worse OS ( not a distro but an OS ) worse than kubuntu ? There certainly seems none more obnoxious and anti-human by design.
<Miniboxer> then what am i installing? lol
<jrp93> switch 7 for 4 in there actually
<mindboggled> kubuntu is a mindboggling atrocity of an OS
<jrp93> my b
<jrp93> people rave about kde but i don't get it personally
<mindboggled> is there an escape without losing KDE?
<Miniboxer> all of the packages its retrieving are from the ubuntu archive and ppa.launchpad.net
<jrp93> add that ppa
<Miniboxer> i did that before when i was following a guide
<jrp93> ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<jrp93> oh k
<Miniboxer> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<Miniboxer> sudo apt update
<Miniboxer> i did those
<jrp93> you need nvidia-387
<jrp93> not the opencl thing
<Miniboxer> oh i thought they were the same thing
<jrp93> pref. both
<jrp93> sudo apt install -y nvidia-387 nvidia-libopencl1-387 nvidia-opencl-icd-387
<Miniboxer> so i did the last one ill do the other two as well
<Bashing-om> Miniboxer: Disable secure noot in bios and run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . :)
<mindboggled> kubuntu is on par with Amazon's Kindle "tablet" in quality....feels the same - as if it was produced under an enormous deadline pressure in a corporote whorehouse with minimal expenditures.
<Bashing-om> Nik05: secure boot*
<Miniboxer> Ive never acutally seen secure boot in my bios which is weird af
<Bashing-om> Miniboxer: secure boot*
<Miniboxer> so i shouldnt do "sudo apt install -y nvidia-387 nvidia-libopencl1-387"?
<Bashing-om> Miniboxer: secure noot only applicable for later machines with EFI main board .
<Miniboxer> My laptop is extremely new
<Bashing-om> Miniboxer: no .. the system will choose the better driver for you and all the needed support files .
<Miniboxer> okay let me go to my bios and do what you said
<mindboggled> revolting piece of sewage
<jrp93> wouldn't it just not boot if secure boot were the problem
<Miniboxer> bootup numlock state isnt it right?
<jrp93> it's probably in a submenu
<Bashing-om> jrp93: well the thing is that nvidia drivers are 3rd party .. and will not install if secure boot is not disabled .
<Miniboxer> It was so fucking hidden
<Miniboxer> why is it so hidden
<Miniboxer> LOL
<jrp93> wow really. interesting
<Miniboxer> Its not even enabled
<Miniboxer> so whatever
<Miniboxer> I have a really nice gui bios
<jrp93> does the mouse work
<Miniboxer> yeah
<jrp93> i always liked that
<Miniboxer> I got this laptop in sale during cyber monday, its an evga sc17
<Miniboxer> its really nice
<jrp93> why do you want ubuntu on a gaming laptop? :p
<Miniboxer> because im not using it for gaming
<Miniboxer> its my programming laptop that ill be taking to college
<jrp93> fair enough !
<Miniboxer> i have my desktop i built which runs videogames a lot nicer than it anyway
<jrp93> did the proprietary drivers fix it ?
<Miniboxer> gimme a sec im typing in the command right now
<Miniboxer> i have so many things to upgrade
<Miniboxer> since this is a fresh install
<Bashing-om> Miniboxer: Fresh install . ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' may serve the better .. to pull on the latest kernel .
<Miniboxer> ill do that after it finishes normal upgrade
<Miniboxer> is there a guide i can read on the console for ubuntu
<Miniboxer> Im gonna use ubuntu to try and learn linux to a decent extent and try to jump to something like arch linux
<jrp93> best to just learn over time
<Miniboxer> from what ive heard about ubuntu its set up so you dont have to use the console very much
<Miniboxer> but i want to try and do most things from the console to get better at using a console overall
<Miniboxer> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf didnt do anything
<Miniboxer> nvm
<Miniboxer> i typed it in wrong
<Miniboxer> ay lmao it works
<Miniboxer> thank you friends for everything :)
<Bashing-om> !manual | Miniboxer
<ubottu> Miniboxer: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jrp93> Miniboxer, use tab to autocomplete
<Miniboxer> autocomplete?
<Bashing-om> !tab | Miniboxer
<ubottu> Miniboxer: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrp93> yeah like /etc/X <tab> will autocomplete to /etc/X11 if that's the only dir
<jrp93> starting with an X
<Miniboxer> oh
<Miniboxer> thats extremely useful
<jrp93> hit tab again and it will list dirs
<jrp93> or files
<Miniboxer> the command to auto-install drivers would get drivers for my bluetooth also right?
<Miniboxer> it doesnt specify graphics drivers so it would be all drivers correct?
<Bashing-om> Miniboxer: Correct .
<Bashing-om> Miniboxer: BCM and other proprietary drivers are another horse color though .
<Neo1> why when I changed in this file
<Neo1> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Neo1> path form /var/sftp to /var/www I can't get this directory
<Neo1> http://dpaste.com/1TB66AT
<Neo1> ???
<Neo1> directories has equal owner and permissions root:root and 755
<jrp93> What happens if you make /var/www 700
<Neo1> on /var/www was not 755 rights
<Alpha-Omega> Quick question, any reason multibootusb isn't in the Ubuntu repos? The tool's been around for a long time, and quite helpful, nothing like it really.
<Neo1> jrp93: always something wrong.... Apache doesn't work as need...
<Neo1> ssh can't customize
<Neo1> jrp93: see when we add ssh access ChrootDirectory should have 755 permission
<Neo1> Who know what means s in permission?
<Neo1> drwxr-sr-x 3 root root 4096 Dec  6 00:59 test.american-chat.ru
<Neo1> r-s what is it?
<Mr_Cyclops> 's' means the SetUID bit is set for that file/binary
<Mr_Cyclops> That means if a user "john" executes a file with set uid bit set, and the file is owned by "peter", the file is executed as if it was invoked by "peter" and not "john"
<hggdh> actually, the 's' shown is for group id
<Mr_Cyclops> most common example is the executable file "passwd". It has the Set UID bit set, that means when a non root user runs the passwd program, the passwd program modifies /etc/passwd (perms 644), although the user does not have specific permission to modify /etc/passwd
<Mr_Cyclops> Then that is for the GID bit set
<lordcirth> Neo1, https://linuxjourney.com/lesson/file-permissions
<Mr_Cyclops> any files/directories created under that directory (group bit applies on directories only), will have the default ownership as it parents'
<Mr_Cyclops> hggdh, you can dig in more by reading the man page of 'ls' command (man ls)
<dentist> hey guys. if I'm getting ubuntu now (i'm a data scientist developer (wannabe)), what should I get: 16.04 lts or 17.10?
<Toadisattva> I'm rocking 16.04 till 18.04 comes out
<_28Kb> 16.04 as it is LTS
<Toadisattva> whenever I use a non lts version things don't work so well
<_28Kb> you want to implant data in tooth :)
<_28Kb> and then, bite this - bite that :)
<_28Kb> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Miniboxer> Hello, i am trying to run a program with the terminal how do i specifiy where the program is
<_28Kb> why when I "chmod -R 777 *" in a folder containing 15GB get prompted for next command after less of a second? that's not expected, right?
<_28Kb> installed program don't require path in ubuntu I think
<Mr_Cyclops> Toadisattva, true that, however 17.10 changed that opinion of mine :)
<Mr_Cyclops> Miniboxer, check the output of echo $PATH
<Toadisattva> it's only been out a couple months, is pretty stble?
<Toadisattva> well that just means it'll be a good foundation for them to build 18.04 on
<Mr_Cyclops> thats your PATH variable, and defines all directories with binaries that the system will automatically look for to find/run your command
<_28Kb> is unity interface still in 17.04?
<Toadisattva> they ousted unity didn't they?
<_28Kb> i think they did, but not sure
<Toadisattva> I got 17.04 when they first released it and couldn't run anything I wanted to on it, so I went back to 16.04
<Mr_Cyclops> Toadisattva, i switched all of my computers (2 Thinkpads, 1 iMac, 1 old desktop) to 17.10 and it's just rock solid, as good as an LTS, and every application I use on my systems are working like a charm
<Miniboxer> Mr_Cyclops, I typed "/Desktop/Assembly/exit_program_stuff/exit"
<Toadisattva> that's promising
<Mr_Cyclops> Whats the name of your binary Miniboxer ?
<Toadisattva> I think with the 17.04 it was just the early adopter thing, didn't give them time to get the repos updated and work out the bugs
<Miniboxer> is there another way to represent spaces in a terminal
<Miniboxer> the name is exit
<Neo1> I've removed that s using sudo chmod g-s /var/www -R
<Mr_Cyclops> Miniboxer, yes, either do a "escape sequence" that is if your name is John Doe, then type as John\ Doe
<Mr_Cyclops> or simply enclose all stuff in double quotes or single quotes
<Neo1> I see ssh access we can only set if folder has 755, if 775 we can't reach folder
<Mr_Cyclops> and what is the desired outcome of the program exit?
<Miniboxer> to exit
<Miniboxer> LOL
<Mr_Cyclops> LOL
<Mr_Cyclops> maybe you can share a screenshot via pastebin?
<Miniboxer> sure lol
<_28Kb> not funny
<_28Kb> please explain :)
<Neo1> it's not bad, we have all folder in root:root and we put our user in root group and set permission on inside folder 775 and everything works seems normally
<Neo1> only this www-data doesn't work if we put it to root group
<Mr_Cyclops> _28Kb, its like I asked you what is the use of the brush in your bathroom, and you replied "to brush my teeth" :D Sure its funny, no? :)
<_28Kb> okay
<Neo1> I want put www-data to root group and allow apache execute files, but it doesn't work
<Mr_Cyclops> Neo1, maybe you can change the ownership of your web-files as www-data:root
<lotuspsychje> Neo1: there's also the #httpd channel if you like
<Miniboxer> Mr_Cyclops, https://pastebin.com/yLB0sEy6
<Mr_Cyclops> Miniboxer, thanks, let me have a look
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, thanks :) man so many channels
<Neo1> lotuspsychje: yes I have it, will ask there http://prntscr.com/hjovy5
<Mr_Cyclops> Miniboxer, well well well that's an ASM code, I did that back in college days, and nowadays I only do shell scripts. Also that doesnt qualify your question for this forum, wish I could help :)
<Mr_Cyclops> but what I can tell from my programming experience, it's a code issue :D
<Miniboxer> What no the program works fine
<Miniboxer> my question was about
<Miniboxer> how to run it even though its in 3 folders
<Miniboxer> if its in my home dir i can do ./exit and it will run
<Mr_Cyclops> just type the absolute path of the program
<Mr_Cyclops> and ensure that it has the executable permission set
<Mr_Cyclops> thats Unix/Linux 1-1
<Miniboxer> Im trying to figure out the path lo
<Miniboxer> Im very new to linux
<Mr_Cyclops> oh hey .... Just checked again what you typed above
<Mr_Cyclops> why did you put a "/" and then Desktop?
<Miniboxer> idk what im doing lol
<Mr_Cyclops> if you are in your home directory, then you should do "Desktop/Assembly/exit_program_stuff/exit"
<Miniboxer> perfect
<Mr_Cyclops> without the / at the beginning, that ruins the absolute path
<Miniboxer> i have much to learn
<Mr_Cyclops> Who doesn't? :)
<Miniboxer> true true
<_28Kb> my steam app apparently do not have access to location where files from server are stored... couldn't fix it using chmod
<Miniboxer> How do i know where i am
<Mr_Cyclops> pwd
<Miniboxer> im in home/user
<Mr_Cyclops> no, you are in /home/user
<Miniboxer> how do i go to just home
<_28Kb> still shows "read only" for "others"
<Miniboxer> wait yeah /home/user
<Mr_Cyclops> just type "cd" without the quotes and then type "pwd" without the quotes and give me the output
<Mr_Cyclops> simply typing cd takes you to your home directory
<Mr_Cyclops> another way of knowing whats your home directory is echo $HOME
<Miniboxer> "/home/user"
<Mr_Cyclops> great, now, give me the output of ls -l Desktop/Assembly/exit_program_stuff/exit
<Miniboxer> thats what it said
<javashin> hello
<javashin> i have a problem here
<javashin> with
<javashin> Lenovo-ideapad-100S-14IBR
<Mr_Cyclops> _28Kb, what is the permission/ownership of your direcory that has the files from server?
<lotuspsychje> javashin: ask your issue all in one line please
<javashin> the microsd card reader wont work
<Mr_Cyclops> and does the steam app have its own user?
<javashin> works on windows 10
<javashin> any help
<_28Kb> how do I list that in console?
<Miniboxer> "cannot access 'Desktop/Assembly/exit_program_stuff/exit': No such file or directory"
<Mr_Cyclops> Miniboxer, ok, and you say you can see the exit file/program on your desktop? (GUI interface) ?
<Miniboxer> Yeah
<Mr_Cyclops> do this, ls -lR Desktop/Assembly
<Miniboxer> it says all of its there, 4 files and even lists the folder exit program stuff and exit.s exit.o and exit
<_28Kb> ls: cannot access '~/.local/share/Steam/steamapps/common/Counter-Strike Global Offensive/csgo$': No such file or directory
<Mr_Cyclops> hmm, so give me the output of ls -lR Desktop/Assembly | grep exit
<Miniboxer> should i paste bin it?
<Mr_Cyclops> sure
<Miniboxer> also type in grep exit seperatly?
<Mr_Cyclops> its all in 1 line, thats called command piping
<javashin> ?
<Mr_Cyclops> _28Kb, well doesnt look like a permission issue, maybe the file doest exist at all in the first place
<Mr_Cyclops> javashin, do you know what is the make/model of your microSD card? if yes, see if it shows in the output of lsusb
<Miniboxer> https://pastebin.com/Lw2JWgCZ
<_28Kb> ok, got it... pasted $ by mistake
<_28Kb> can I paste or pastebin?
<Mr_Cyclops> Miniboxer, aha, so your complete path for the filename has a space, which  you replaced by a _ which obviously wont work
<_28Kb> as it's few lines
<Mr_Cyclops> so. now try this
<Miniboxer> ....
<Miniboxer> i thought spaces were _
<Mr_Cyclops> ls -l Desktop/Assembly/exit\ program\ stuff/exit
<Mr_Cyclops> alternatively, try ls -l "Desktop/Assembly/exit program stuff/exit"
<Mr_Cyclops> if spaces were underscores, then ..... ha ha? :)
<Mr_Cyclops> spaces and underscores are two absolutely different characters on any keyboard or regional language code or ASCII code for that matter
<Mr_Cyclops> _28Kb, sure, pastebinit is always the preferred method of sharing multi-line outputs for this channel
<Miniboxer> if i use back slashes it recognizes it
<Miniboxer> thank you so much
<_28Kb> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Mr_Cyclops> yeah, like I said before, if you have spaces, then use \ followed by a space to escape the character sequence, or just use quotes
<Mr_Cyclops> Miniboxer, enjoy your "exit" ! :P
<Mr_Cyclops> Glad I could help
<Miniboxer> Lol thanks
<_28Kb> my mind breaks at / and \ in your conversation
<Mr_Cyclops> _28Kb, when you start using sed with pipes or with -e, your mind will literally reach another level!
<_28Kb> :)
<javashin_> hello
<Mr_Cyclops> \  and / are just the beginning of the Unix Spacial World :)
<javashin_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/939410/lenovo-100s-14ibr-microsd-doesnt-show same problem here how i fix this ?
<Miniboxer> Im learning assembly so im gonna know about that
<_28Kb> i'm more GUI dude
<Miniboxer> assembly on unix system
<Mr_Cyclops> Miniboxer, yeah well thats just how the Unix/Linux platform works, so the more you get used to it, the faster you will get with your productivity
<_28Kb> got terminal hang using pastebinit
<Miniboxer> yeah
<Mr_Cyclops> _28Kb, Ok, but then no matter what the world says, once you Hit a Linux system, I'd say you should get versed with some basic stuff, always helpful :)
<javashin_> hello i do not want to use windows
<javashin_> how can i make my microsd card reader work in ubuntu ?
<Toadisattva> terminal def better in most cases
<Toadisattva> can unzip a whole folder of files in terminal in less time than it takes archive manager to read the folder
<Toadisattva> lol
<_28Kb> there's too many files... this lists all files in specified folder? ls -lR
<_28Kb> or should I hit a file?
<Mr_Cyclops> Time to sleep ...... gn folks
<Miniboxer> gn friend
<_28Kb> -rwsrwsrwt
<lamduh> if a repo says I need x dev headers what packages do I need exactly?
<lamduh> also my xubuntu distory doesnt appear to be able to find fribidi
<lamduh> nvm found libfribidi...stilldon'tknow about x dev headers
<NerdyPepper> Hey!
<sartan> heya! is it possible to track the output of a gui installer (record steps) to build a preseed file for unattended installs?  Trying to figure out the cli syntax is a little bit like voodoo
<t0no6a> sartan what about screen recorded?
<sartan> so, specifically i want to learn the syntax of the kickstart preeseed for a complciated partition layout, and trying to decod e'd-i partman/confirm device_remove_lvm etc is pretty difficult when I don't know what the internal reference for each little ui dropdown is
<sartan> k
<ylwghst> How can I use lightdm instead of GDM in 17.10?
<pirx> hello! getting a few Err http://se.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports/main Sources
<pirx>   404  Not Found [IP: 194.71.11.165 80]
<pirx> when trying to upgrade a 14.04 server
<pirx> already tried stuff like this: https://smyl.es/how-to-fix-ubuntudebian-apt-get-404-not-found-package-repository-errors-saucy-raring-quantal-oneiric-natty/
<pirx> but that just resulted in even more 404s
<pirx> any suggestions?
<pirx> (i want to upgrade to 16.04)
<Neo> no Neo1
<Neo1> what?
<Neo> neo does not belong to www-data, neo only belongs to root
<Neo> ;)
<sartan> i think i found a few helpful packages, but it's going to take me a whole day to grok this
<alkisg> pirx: lucid is not 14.04. Lucid is 10.04, so that entry is definately wrong there, remove it.
<Neo1> Neo: where?
<Neo1> Neo: see this is work
<Neo1> sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www -R
<Neo1> Neo: I open wordpress and load plugins without asking credentials
<Neo1> Neo: this doesn't work
<Neo1> sudo chown root:www-data /var/www -R
<Neo1> sudo chmod 777 /var/www -R
<Neo1> Why?
<Neo1> www-data is in group and permission set up on 777, and I'm asked input credentials
<Neo1> who know why www-data doesn't work if it belong to group with rights 777 ????
<Neo1> problems is something others, 777 doesn't help, 777 means all can reach my site, but www-data can't, why?
<Neo1> I've got this http://prntscr.com/hjpq9q
<Neo1> everything set up right
<Neo1> root : www-data
<Neo1> right 777
<Neo> www-data can, www-data is just your webserver
<Neo> Neo1: you might be better off in #wordpress
<Neo1> Neo: it's not ask if www-data is owner?
<Neo1> why wordpress doesn't ask me when www-data is owner and asked when I put 777 rights?
<Neo1> 777 all users can reach my folder without questions
<BlackDalek> Trying to get this hard blocked wifi card to work in ubuntu. I've exhausted all methods to enable the card except the "masking off pin 13" method. But I can't figure out which pin is pin 13. This website confuses matters by having diagrams which make no sense. http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/MiniPCI Can anyone make sense of the pin numbering? Why have they started counting the pins from 1 pin left of the key
<BlackDalek> when there are actually 16 pin left of the key? IS it normal to count pin 17 as pin 1 on a MINI PCI wifi card?
<Neo> that's correct
<Neo> and really insecure
<Neo1> I deliberately put 777
<Neo1> Neo: but it's not working
<Neo1> any variants doesn't work beside when www-data is owner
<Neo> that sounds like a wordpress issue
<Neo1> Neo: I think?
<Neo> not a permissions issue
<Neo> if it's not reading a folder when it's not owned by www-data, then there's a software issue involved
<Neo1> Neo: do you think wordpress check owner of folder and if owner isn't www-data he offer put real owner?
<Neo> wordpress is checking the owner of the files but no it doesn't have permissions to change the owner
<Neo> www-data is motly unprivileged
<Neo1> Neo: ok, will gogole now and trying solved it, really suddenly it's wp. else I asked on digitalocean, suddenly somebody helped there
<Neo> are you running wordpress on digitalocean?
<Neo> wordpress is your software
<Neo1> Neo: if I set 777, permissions don't have sense
<alkisg> BlackDalek: is this on a laptop? Usually they are blocked by hardware keyboard combinations e.g. Fn+F8, check the blue symbols on top. Or, a hardware button at the front side of the laptop...
<alkisg> BlackDalek: also, check from a windows installation, if you have one
<BlackDalek> alkisg, no. Not a laptop. It's an Acer Aspire L3600 which is an odd small rectangular box with laptop parts inside (and no physical wifi switch).
<alkisg> BlackDalek: do you have a windows installation handy?
<alkisg> Before resorting to hardware solutions, check the software solutions first...
<BlackDalek> alkisg, no. I have no windows of any kind.
<alkisg> So it came preinstalled with linux? Then you can contact them for support
<BlackDalek> alkisg, I have exhausted all software solutions. The machine came off ebay with no drive. The drive and ubuntu was installed by me
<alkisg> BlackDalek: well from personal experience, if rfkill doesn't work and you have no hardware on/off switch, I would suggest installing windows to see if you can enable it from there, or contacting the manufacturer
<ducasse> BlackDalek: ...or ask in ##hardware
<Neo1> Neo: this is my problem and not solved
<Neo1> https://wordpress.stackexchange.com/questions/108981/cannot-install-plugins-even-though-www-data-has-write-permissions
<Neo1> Neo: bingo that is work, it's solved, just doesn't highlight
<Neo1> help define( 'FS_METHOD', 'direct' );
<Neo1> you was right, it's wp issue
<Neo1> I though my server is broken.... and going reinstall all
<Neo1> were going*
<cathode> hi, i've edited /etc/network/interfaces and added 'dns-nameservers <ip of first> <ip of second>' under my interface configuration, but after a reboot my resolv.conf is still only showing 127.0.0.53
<cathode> ubuntu server 17.04
<alkisg> cathode: for server questions, try also #ubuntu-server
<alkisg> This is mostly for desktop installations, which use network manager etc
<cathode> ok
<ducasse> cathode: can you pastebin the interfaces file for me? just obscure the ip if you need to.
<Neo> yeah, welcome to the wonderful world of programming Neo1
<pirx> alkisg: thanks!! solved it:) old crap:)
<alkisg> pirx: you're welcome :)
<Neo> or really system configuration
<Neo1> who know is it correct structure for sites. I'm going to place a few sites on one digitalocean droplets.
<Neo1> I'll use this structure,
<Neo1> all my sites places in /var/www
<Neo1> put there owner and group
<Neo1> sudo chown root:root /var/www -R
<Neo1> apache belong to root group
<Neo1> sudo adduser www-data root
<Neo1> s
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Neo1
<ubottu> Neo1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Neo1> ok, I thought it's short post
<Neo1> seems it's structure is not right, I won't work under root, it means owner should be my working user?
<ducasse> Neo1: if it's more than two lines, use a pastebin
<Neo1> ducasse: ok, what you think how organize structure?
<Neo1> root can't be owner, I all will install using user with sudo group
<ducasse> Neo1: leave /var/www owned by www-data
<Neo1> ducasse: with all sites, yes and I'll be able to use default settings 755 , 644
<Neo1> but sftp won't work?
<Neo1> for sftp I need folder that belongs root and with rights 755, I can set it temporary...
<Neo1> if owner is not root and not 755, user cant login using sftp
<Neo1> better do all in root: root, set 775, and add to group root my user and www-data, and everything will be good...
<Neo1> many variants it's bad :(
<Neo1> ducasse: read this http://prntscr.com/hjqb72
<Neo1> if I need sftp for determine folder I should have owner root only
<Neo1> anyway this won't work correctly because rights with root must be 755, in our case it's impossible
<Neo1> for sftp we can change owner on on root, permission on 755 and than return back, will do www-data as owner
<theskillwithin> http://newamericangazette.com/2011/01/top-20-richest-people-democrats/
<ducasse> theskillwithin: no spam, please
<mementomori> hi!
<lotuspsychje> mementomori: welcome, what can we do for you?
<mementomori> how can I add a new entry in the context menu when I right click on a file? I'm using 16.04
<mementomori> I've found guides for nautilus but the file manager has a different name: 'File 3.14.3'
<ducasse> which desktop are you using?
<mementomori> ducasse, the default one. unyty I suppose
<mementomori> unity
<mementomori> should I use nautilus-actions?
<lotuspsychje> mementomori: what do you want to add where for what purpose?
<ducasse> which ubuntu version?
<mementomori> lotuspsychje, I've a program that takes a file for input and does its work. I'd like to have a menu's entry for being quicker
<mementomori> 16.04
<mementomori> ducasse, 16.04 lts
<ducasse> try nautilus-actions
<mementomori> ducasse, I'll try it. thank you
<ducasse> 'files' = nautilus, it's just what the gnome people call it
<ylwghst> How can I start gnome wayland session from lightdm? 17.10
<ducasse> mementomori: might also want to try nautilus-scripts-manager, i'm not familiar with nautilus myself
<lotuspsychje> ylwghst: you installed unity on 17.10?
<mementomori> ducasse, changing a program name without a good reason doesn't  look a great idea...
<ylwghst> lotuspsychje: nope
<ducasse> mementomori: if you want a really extensible file manager, try spacefm
<ylwghst> lotuspsychje: only lightdm and lightdm-gtk-greeter
<mementomori> ducasse, no thank. I'm fine with it
<lotuspsychje> ylwghst: logout and choose gnome(wayland)
<lotuspsychje> ylwghst: wayland should be default on 17.10
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: no, gdm is
<lotuspsychje> ylwghst: with what purpose did you install lightdm exactly?
<ylwghst> lotuspsychje: this doesn't work with lightdm
<ducasse> dunno if lightdm handles the wayland session
<ylwghst> lotuspsychje: the ubuntu default sessions is still there but it starts with Xorg
<ylwghst> ducasse: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/LightDM/
<ylwghst> ducasse: it can start wayland session
<lotuspsychje> ylwghst: its because you dont like gdm?
<ylwghst> lotuspsychje: yes for several reasons and lightdm works better on my system
<ducasse> ylwghst: ok, i wasn't sure of that
<lotuspsychje> ylwghst: you see a gear icon you can switch? only xorg showing?
<ducasse> have you run the wayland session before, while you had gdm?
<alkisg> mementomori: if you don't find where to put the script for the right click action to appear, ping me, I've done it in the past in nautilus but now I'm using mate with caja so the location is different
<ylwghst> lotuspsychje: As I said the default sessions is stil ubuntu (a default session)
<ylwghst> lotuspsychje: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b96629f2647c05adce35c1c883834594
<ylwghst> lotuspsychje: do you run gnome on wayland?
<ylwghst> with GDM?
<ylwghst> lotuspsychje: can you gist me this file https://gist.github.com/anonymous/80a993b8f18e241f6f63e862ff60bf28
<ylwghst> ?
<ducasse> ylwghst: whether or not wayland ever _has_ worked is kind of an essential bit of info...
<acosonic> Can anyone help me get rid of this garbage caracters in console?
<acosonic> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/17/1206/h_1512549664_2362110_444b7d8af7.png
<acosonic> or at last identify problem
<ylwghst> ducasse: are running gnome on wayland?
<ylwghst> are u
<ylwghst> BRB
<ylwghst> im gonna try something
<geirha> acosonic: what does ''locale'' say?
<geirha> acosonic: and if you run    LC_ALL=C LANGUAGE=en ls -lh   do you still see the weird symbols?
<acosonic> geirha: nope when I run it it's fine
<acosonic> locale says mixed en_utf and serbian something
<acosonic> I will add it to my bashrc or profile
<geirha> Then it's either an encoding problem; your locale using utf-8, but your terminal emulator using a different encoding
<geirha> or the translations for ls in your language is broken for some reason
<geirha> acosonic: it's not a solution, only a means to diagnose the problem
<ducasse> acosonic: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'?
<acosonic> yes, but it does not change
<acosonic> this is my locale output
<acosonic> https://gist.github.com/acosonic/0720114db44299bc90b1e32d5fd07890
<alexas> the system say dpkg is used when I don't see where it is used, how can I diagnose?
<alexas> am installing packages, trying to.
<alkisg> alexas: it's usually the unattended upgrades thing
<alkisg> Run software-properties-gtk, and put it to "prompt" instead of "auto install"
<explo> alexas: "ps aux | grep dpkg" shows anything?
<alexas> alkisg: I will wait perhaps there are some important updates, am on slow connection that is why
<alexas> explo: yes it is
<explo> k
<alexas> okay so it working on something
<alexas> thanks guys
<alexas> I just afraid that it was freezed somewhere that's why am asking.
<acosonic> hm I changed everything to us
<acosonic> now console won't start terminal...
<alkisg> acosonic: press alt+f2, and type xterm there
<alkisg> Or alt+ctrl+t
<alkisg> Then upload your lang environment, env | grep ^L | nc termbin.com 9999
<acosonic> xterm says command not found
<alkisg> Which desktop environment and which ubuntu version is that?
<acosonic> ctrl alt t works
<acosonic> gnome 16.04 I think
<alkisg> OK, run this:  env | grep ^L | nc termbin.com 9999
<acosonic> http://termbin.com/qjcg
<alkisg> acosonic: this is wrong. How did you set that?
<acosonic> alkisg: manually I edited /etc/default/locale
<alkisg> Proper locales have the form en_US.UTF-8, noten_US
<alkisg> Ouch
<acosonic> hm, how do I fix it?
<lotuspsychje> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<alkisg> acosonic: ...I'm not sure if update-locales will preserve your bad locale. So edit that file again, and put it like this: en_US.UTF-8
<alkisg> Then, run: gnome-language-selector
<alkisg> If prompted to install additional packages for your locales support, install them
<alkisg> Finally, drag the locale you prefer so that it is first on the list
<acosonic> ok, I'll reboot now
<Falc> On a fresh 16.04 server install, my changes to /etc/network/interfaces are being ignored, it seems to want to keep its DHCP address. Any ideas?
<LTCD> Hello. I want to make a public and private key pair for PGP and after for SSH. I used Passwords and Encryption Keys on Ubuntu. I can see how to export the private key, but how do I export the public key to give to my friends etc...? I'm shocked this is such a drama :/.
<ducasse> LTCD: doing crypto right is *hard*
<LTCD> ducasse Ignore me when I haven't had enough coffee sorry :P. But seriously, how do I export the public key?
<AshIndigo> email, paste website, usb with a text file?
<ducasse> LTCD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<LTCD> AshIndigo Yes I want to do that with the public key but how do I export it?
<AshIndigo> cp or mv the file over to a usb? (presuming theres no DE)
<AshIndigo> you could use termbin too to upload the file
<alkisg> LTCD: select the key and go to file export
<alkisg> Or edit copy, and paste it elsewhere as text without files
<LTCD> sudo apt-get install gpa gnupg2  <--- Then sudo gpa
<alkisg> LTCD: I mean, using the File menu from the Passwords and Encryption Keys program (called seahorse)
<ducasse> LTCD: the link above gives you the command to export an ascii-armoured copy, which is most likely what you want
<LTCD> alkisg Passwords and Encryption Keys only allows you to export private key not public. I have solved it now with gpa.
<alkisg> LTCD, that's not true
<alkisg> You just used right click instead of going to the file menu
<LTCD> alkisg Oh man sorry
<alkisg> :)
<LTCD> I hate Ubuntu when it hides menus :/
<alkisg> +1 there
<alkisg> MATE ftw
<LTCD> So sorry guys to waste time
<LTCD> I have gone and changed to always display the menu bar that won't happen again.
<LTCD> Damn embarrassed xD
<funyun> hi. i'm trying to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but i get this error. https://pastebin.com/H87hwSdh anyone know how i can fix this?
<alkisg> No worries, it's completely understandable, hidden menus suck
<alkisg> funyun: run sudo apt-get update first
<gluon> funyun: try sudo apt-key update
<funyun> alkisg: https://pastebin.com/r7XDvnYa
<gluon> and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again
<alkisg> funyun: ok, now run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alkisg> funyun: although you really need to upgrade to a supported version
<alkisg> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<alkisg> I.e. you'll want to run do-release-upgrade twice, to go to 15.10 and then to 16.04, which is an LTS (long term support) release
<jluc> i've lost the ability to display the launcher when the mouse goes far left - i have to press SUPER key.
<funyun> alkisg: so just do sudo do-release-upgrade twice?
<alkisg> funyun: it's best to fix your sources first
<jluc> How can i retrieve the launcher when mouse goes far left ?
<alkisg> E.g. remove the ones that are invalid, finish with your current updates etc
<Guest69176> any thoughts on arm laptops with Ubuntu? :D
<funyun> alkisg: i've tried but i can't figure out the problem
<alkisg> funyun: run software-properties-gtk
<alkisg> Uncheck restricted and multiverse
<alkisg> Remove download.mono-project.com
<funyun> alkisg: i tried to intall software-properties-gtk but it cannot be authenticated either
<alkisg> Which desktop environment are you using?
<alkisg> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<funyun> it's a headless server
<alkisg> OK, then follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gluon> funyun: didn't funyun: try sudo apt-key update help? notice that it's apt-key
<funyun> gluon: none changed
<gluon> okay
<gluon> i'm out of ideas then, maybe do what alkisg said
<funyun> can upgrading while the sources are buggy do damage?
<alkisg> funyun: yes
<alkisg> Old releases no longer exist in e.g. http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ so of course your apt-get update fails
<alkisg> So you need to update your sources to point to old-releases etc
<alkisg> Once you get your apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade working properly, THEN run do-release-upgrade
<ducasse> funyun: probably faster to do a clean reinstall and move over data
<funyun> does my sources.list look okay? https://pastebin.com/Fk7hfChD
<alkisg> funyun: yes, but it needs to be updated, now it points to URLs that don't exist anymore. Also, update or remove your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Dani-hp> Hello, has anyone experience in installing qt 5.5 or newer on ubuntu 14?
<Dani-hp> sadly packages are only avi. for 16.04. but not 14.04
<funyun> alkisg: to update, do i change the word vivid to something else?
<alkisg> No, you read the page I linked
<alkisg> (12:26:06 μμ) alkisg: OK, then follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alkisg> "To begin the upgrade, make sure you have a sources.list like the following, with CODENAME being your release, e.g. quantal. " ....
<funyun> alkisg: all is working well now. thanks
<alkisg> You're welcome
<Falc> Okay, so I just installed xen on my server, and then I tried to activate a bridge. Server died immediately and cannot boot anymore... Anyone ever seen anything like that?
<boxrick> How safe is a ZFS root partition?
<trijntje> I have a bash script that needs root privileges. I want regular users to be able to execute the script without giving them root access. What is the best way to do this?
<deem> trijntje: i would prefer sudoers.d
<ducasse> boxrick: it's totally unsupported, so fully at your own risk. no assistance here if it breaks.
<boxrick> I had a look and the whole thing is gross
<boxrick> So I decided to leave it
<boxrick> I need to move my /var partition over to ZFS post install now instead though.
<boxrick> But that hopefully shouldn't be too hard
<trijntje> deem: thanks, I'll add my config to /etc/sudoers.d
<ducasse> Falc: most people in here use either kvm or vbox - i'd try #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<brym> kvm'er here. lxd too.
<BSaboia> hello everyone
<BSaboia> I have a problem autostarting a bridge. here is my /etc/network/interfaces output: https://gist.github.com/brunosaboia/fc21c0c930e61a535c83c53630facde0 . on the comments you can find the output of $ systemctl status networking.service
<BSaboia> any ideas?
<leftyfb> BSaboia: did you install bridge-utils and is dummy0 a valid interface?
<BSaboia> leftyfb, yes, I installed it. dummy0 does not exists, it is just a dummy value
<BSaboia> leftyfb, see the second comment I just added. it is what I want to accomplish automatically
<BSaboia> I can issue those commands just fine, and it works. right now, I have this at a init.d script, which solves my problem, but it's a dirty solution
<leftyfb> BSaboia: your bridge interface needs a physical interface to bind to
<leftyfb> change out your dummy0 for a real interface and it should work
<BSaboia> leftyfb,  ok, let me try
<BSaboia> leftyfb, same thing :(
<ylwghst> Anyone here using lightdm on 17.10?
<leftyfb> ylwghst: unless you're taking a survey, that's not your question
<leftyfb> BSaboia: do you have an entry for your physical interface set in your interfaces file? You need to set it to manual as opposed to static or dhcp
<leftyfb> BSaboia: It might be easier for you to reboot once you make the changes for it to take affect
<ylwghst> leftyfb: well theres a serious problem with lightdm which so hard to debug i wonder if anyone can repro the same thing
<ylwghst> which's
<ylwghst> brb
<NerdyPepper> Hey!
<ducasse> ylwghst: is your connection unstable? you often part right about when people ask you questions...
<fub> Hi. Using 17.10. How do I install libxcb? cant find it in the repositories
<ducasse> fub: try 'apt show libxcb<tab><tab>'
<fub> ducasse: yeah, I used this and there are .. a lot of packages
<ducasse> fub: right, so you install the ones you need. libxcb1 is probably a good place to start.
<alexas> I need to make some accesibility fautures for Ubuntu 17 for one of my older friends for example cursor larger and make all documents on dektop to be one by one mouse click
<ylwghst> ducasse: sorry
<alexas> what is the name of the menu/function under which I can find this settings
<alexas> ?
<ylwghst> ducasse: so what's going on? i cant find anything in log
<daedeloth> is anyone using MST in ubuntu? (2 monitors over usb-c ?
<fub> ducasse: problem is, "xcb-proto" is required
<fub> cant find anything related to this
<alexas> ho do I know which desktop environment I use gnome or unity? am on Ubuntu 17
<daedeloth> hm after connecting / disconnecting daisy chained displayport monitors a few times it suddenly worked
<ylwghst> BRB
<fub> got it ;)
<Exterminador> hello guys. I've Xubuntu installed (16.04). how do I update to the latest release?
<Exterminador> found it. :(
<Exterminador> *:)
<fub> I installed some 3rd party drivers so I had to disable UEFI SecureBoot. Can I enable it now again or are the drivers then disabled again?
<hateball> fub: like nvidia drivers?
<fub> hateball: no, its an intel graphic card.
<hateball> that should not require you to disable module verifying in the shim
<fub> I installed virtualbox and the message came
<fub> to disable it
<hateball> right, so virtualbox modules then
<fub> yeah
<hateball> well no, you need the module verifying to be off, otherwise next boot they wont load
<fub> so I have to keep it permanent off?
<fub> thats not good, is it?
<hateball> it's... unlikely to cause you any trouble
<fub> ok
<fub> so whats the primary usecase for this?
<fub> for highly paranoid ppl?
<hateball> :D
<fub> only wanting official drivers
<fub> isnt virtualbox able to sign their drivers?
<Exterminador> erm. it only upgrade to 17.04. what I should enable and where to upgrade to 17.10 on Xubuntu?
<hateball> fub: no because the modules are built with dkms (like nvidia for instance)
<hateball> fub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS
<Exterminador> and does anyone know any android emulator to run in a laptop that don't have vt-x ?
<Foloex> Hello world
<Foloex> I have an issue in Ubuntu 16.04.3, I have compiled and installed ffmpeg with nvenc support
<Foloex> I installed the built version with checkinstall and made sure beforehand that the repo's version was removed
<Foloex> though sometimes when I launch ffmpeg it launches the previous version
<Foloex> I have no idea why this old binary pops out instead of mine
<Foloex> anyone has a clue on how this could happen ?
<leftyfb> great. The latest intel wireless 7260 drivers released a few weeks ago have actually made things worse.
<hateball> leftyfb: in what way? I use said chipset on 17.10
<leftyfb> hateball: well, we had 2 or 3 robots out of 9 that would have the wifi driver crash just about daily. Last night I updated to the latest version of linux-firmware and now all but 2 (not the same 2) have had their wifi drivers crash
<hateball> huh
<hateball> leftyfb: nothing interesting in dmesg when the crash occurs?
<leftyfb> hold on, I'll get errors in a bit. It's of course offline and trying to debug a bit before rebooting and grabbing logs
<leftyfb> "Failed to load firmware chunk!" when trying to ifup wlan0
<leftyfb> "Could not load the [0] uCode section"
<hateball> ugh, I gotta run now. but can you see which firmware file it tries to load? could file a bug against that
<leftyfb> 17.608620.0
<leftyfb> this is successful: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 17.608620.0 op_mode iwlmvm
<codepython777> is there a wireless dongle that supports both 5.8Ghz and 2.4Ghz connections at the same time?
<Mr_Pan> codepython777, https://www.lifewire.com/top-wi-fi-usb-adapters-2377825
<codepython777> Mr_Pan: do they work with ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> tp-link works fine
<codepython777> Mr_Pan: t1u? I am looking for something which has decent range (Distance)
<ducasse> nonsense. a lot of tp-link adapters use realtek chipsets, which are utter crap and known problematic with linux.
<meldron> hey guys, does anybody know how i can unset kernel settings which are set in the dtb file?
<codepython777> ducasse: thanks
<Atiz> Hi! I have a kind request. Could the drivers for Corsair keyboards (ckb-next) please be added to the repos?
<ducasse> Atiz: you should either ask the motu team, or try to get them added to debian so we get them in the next release.
<Atiz> ducasse: How?
<Atiz> ducasse: I'm fairly new to Linux.
<Atiz> Is there an IRC-chat channel for the "motu" team?
<Atiz> To be an official support channel for Ubuntu, I expected to have a hard time following everything being written from users all over the world. But there is no action in here. Is this the main support channel?
<BluesKaj> it is
<fub> Im using 17.10. Under gnome, all media keys (brightness, volume, etc.) worked. Now I am using i3wm (with xorg) and the keys do not work. I can see in "ps" that all gnome-settings-daemons (gsd-*) are running, so whats the problem here?
<ducasse> !motu | Atiz
<ubottu> Atiz: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ducasse> Atiz: sorry, i was afk
<maziar> I extended the my LVM hard disk, but I forgot to add it on /etc/fstab , now what should I do ?
<Atiz> ducasse: No problem. Thanks!
<ducasse> fub: i don't have the faintest idea if the gnome daemons receive those key presses under i3, what most users do is configure them in i3 directly
<fub> ducasse: would be nice if I can get this running, because then I also have a visual feedback
<fub> I had this running on ubuntu 16.04
<fub> (but with xfce4-daemon)
<fub> so I guess it is somehow possible to let gnome receive the keys
<ducasse> fub: have you asked in #i3? someone else might have done this.
<fub> yeah I did, waiting for an answer
<ducasse> might take some time there
<senaps> hi all, with ubuntu 17.10, is there a way to when using clt+TAB to switch between programs, i only loop through windows open in that specific workspace?
<hydrogen> Hello, world.  Trying to edit a page on the wiki that has inaccurate information, but it’s showing up as an immutable page.  How should I proceed in getting it fixed?
<leftyfb> hydrogen: try #ubuntu-wiki or #ubuntu-website. Assuming you're referring to the ubuntu wiki
<hydrogen> thanks
<genii> hydrogen: Login with something like your Launchpad credentials
<genii> ..or UbuntuOne, etc
<hydrogen> Yeah, I’m logged in.  It’s showing as an immutable page
<hydrogen> Where I assume the edit button should be
<genii> Then it's probably only editable by devs or Canonical staffers
<klemax> Hello. After getting some dns issues with systemd-resolved, I decided to use unbound.  How to set a custom dns server using unbound?
<BluesKaj> klemax, using network manager or static IP
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> with ifupdown installed and static IP in the /etc/network/interfaces, systemd resolved.conf dns settings should work
<klemax> BluesKaj, its defined in network manager but I'm not sure if i'm still using google dns servers after seeing dig's output.
<klemax> the server looks like 127.0.0.1#53
<Scoop7> Hello can you use aliases in your ~/.bash_aliases file ?
<MrHall> Hello i did a mistake and execute this lines on mysql  update user set plugin='dasd' where User='root';
<MrHall> And when i want enter to mysql throw error : pligun 'dasd' not disponible
<MrHall> some know how can i fix it?
<MrHall> i try purge mysql and reinstall but persist the error
<MrHall> ERROR 1524 (HY000): Plugin 'dasd' is not loaded this is the issue
<BluesKaj> Scoop7, depends what commands you want aliases for
<Scoop7> BluesKaj e.g.   pa="php artisan"  and pam"pa migrate"
<Scoop7> ?
<BluesKaj> Scoop7, then use: alias  pa="php artisan"  and pam"pa migrate" , dunno if the " and " will complete the string to pam"pa migrate
<vmenezes> any suggestion how to safely update ubuntu server from 16.04.2 to 16.04.3? All but one server are one version behind and unattended-upgrade --dry-run logs "no  packages found that can be upgraded unattended..."
<BluesKaj> Scoop7, you may need to use & instead of and
<Scoop7> I have an alias for things like  sudo="sudo " and cd="cd " which helps when wanting to use them with aliases
<Scoop7> anyway I got my answer from #linux they told that that should work just fine, just need to respect the order
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install package name etc can be aliased
<BluesKaj> Scoop7,^
<Scoop7> BluesKaj ofc, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> sudo apt update etc
<nicomachus> Scoop7: ALWAYS use sudo="sudo" and do NOT make an alias that is 'alias="sudo <command>"'. but it looks like you got that already.
<IMNME> Hello, I just set up a mining rig with Xubuntu 16.04, and when I enable large page support for my GPUs, I can no longer shut down my rig without it hanging. Specifically, after I edit "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" from "quiet splash" to "quiet splash amdgpu.vm_fragment_size=9", I can no longer shut down properly. I am not sure this is the issue, and any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
<Younder> IMNME, I am not sure either. But I sounds like a server app. Why are you running X-Widows on it? I suspect the problem is there.
<ttyX> can someone tell me what's the equivalent of /etc/sysconfig/chronyd on ubuntu?
<IMNME> Younder: X-Widows? I'm not sure what that is
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, I use one all the time without any consequences
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: it's mostly just a security issue.
<nicomachus> Younder: GPU's do the mining, not running an x server.
<Younder> IMNME, sorry typo, Windows
<BluesKaj> yes, bit , I'm not on the job and as vulnerable to prying eyes for important data, nicomachus
<BluesKaj> bit=but
<IMNME> Younder: I used a guide that walks through setup with Xubuntu, if I used Ubuntu or another distro would I be better off?
<TaZeR> i have a good name for a ubuntu W release "willows weep"
<nicomachus> IMNME: if you're just mining, do you really need a GUI? why not just use ubuntu-server?
<BluesKaj> TaZeR, too late the silliness has preceeded your suggestion
<Younder> nicomachus, True but it is GPU mining which competes for the same resources. On NVIDEA only te Titan, Quadro and Tesla modes allow multiple processes to access the GPU at the same time. Not a problem with open GL, but CUDA on the other hand.
<TaZeR> ok tell him i said hi
<Younder> Not a problem with AMD though.
<nicomachus> Younder: which is why I'm saying he should go headless and just run Ubuntu Server...
<IMNME> nicomachus: I mean it makes me feel a little more comfortable but I guess I could get by without it. Do you think that's causing the issue? I mean once I get it up and running for good I shouldn't need to ever turn it off
<IMNME> nicomachus: What's the best way to remote in to the rig to check on it? Can I do it from an iPad or Phone with a VNC viewer? Even remotely when I'm not on the same router?
<Younder> IMNME, with SSH or you can set up a web server and use you favorite web-prog to  generate a progress report.
<Younder> I use a mix of SSH and Apache/Posresql/PHP which seems popular among administrators.
<IMNME> Younder: Is there a guide on how to set that up?
<nicomachus> IMNME: SSH is probably the best.
<nicomachus> !info ssh | IMNME
<ubottu> IMNME: ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5p1-10 (artful), package size 5 kB, installed size 101 kB
<IMNME> How do I SSH in completely remotely though? I just need the rig's external IP?
<nicomachus> yep.
<nicomachus> I hate to say Google it, but you should google it.
<IMNME> nicomachus: which can be obtained from the command line in ubuntu server right? since i dont have a gui
<nicomachus> yes
<IMNME> nicomachus: and yeah that's definitely something I can google. Thanks! So you think it's just the GUI interfering with something?
<IMNME> nicomachus: the whole hanging on shutdown thing
<nicomachus> IMNME: to get the external ip you can do something like this: curl -s checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//'
<Younder> IMNME, The ubuntu server guide
<sruli> i had a problem with virt-viewer that it didn’t allow to connect USB devices from host, i got and error about ACL permissions, i found a solution on opensuse forum to add line "<allow_any>yes</allow_any>
<sruli> " to /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.spice-spice.lowlevelusbaccess.policy the solution works, my question is waht / if are the security implications of this?
<IMNME> nicomachus: thanks, I appreciate the help!
<IMNME> Younder: Thanks, I appreciate the help!
<vmenezes> should "unattended-upgrade" upgrade my server from 16.04.2 to 16.04.3 or do I have to run "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<IMNME> nicomachus: Does ubuntu server have Xorg? Apparently that is needed for the drivers
<Younder> vmenezes, I would never use unattended upgrade. Upgrades break things and you need to know what. You can't have a unattended dist-upgrade
<nicomachus> IMNME: no it doesn't, but you can install it.
<IMNME> nicomachus: something like #sudo apt-get install xorg?
<fireprfHydra> what's considered the latest stable ubuntu version?
<nicomachus> IMNME: well, Xorg is the GUI. so you'll want to read through this and figure the best solution for your use case: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<nicomachus> fireprfHydra: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is the latest long term support version. 17.10 is short term support but is still considered stable.
<fireprfHydra> nicomachus: thank you
<DJones> fireprfHydra: 16.04 is LTS support so seen as pretty stable,latest release of 17.10 has been stable for me in a user situation (no servers etc)
<peterrus> hi, I encrypted a partition using the ubuntu disk utility (using luks), I made sure I didn't use a keyfile, but when I am booting my encrypted volume gets mounted, even without me entering any passphrase, how can this be possible?
<IMNME> nicomachus: so if I just install xorg, a minimal GUI will appear? and then if install xauth I can see that GUI when i SSH in?
<nicomachus> IMNME: a GUI over SSH is slow and clunky and unnecessary, but yes it'll work if you need it to. You just use the -X option on your ssh command.
<IMNME> nicomachus: I'll definitely try to just go without it then. Thanks again
<sruli> peterrus: post the output of lsblk to paste.ubuntu.com
<peterrus> sruli: https://pastebin.com/skwVsmZ2
<DolphinDream> howdy bunterz
<DolphinDream> any ideas why i'm getting this error with some apps (16.04) : Gtk-Message: Not loading module "atk-bridge": The functionality is provided by GTK natively. Please try to not load it.
<vmenezes> "apt-get dist-upgrade" updated from 16.04.2 to 16.04.3 but I got an error a msg "Erros were encountered while processing: linux-image-extra-4.4.0-31-generic". Any suggestion how can I check it?
<vmenezes> the /var/log/dpkg.log does not tell me much more and /var/log/dist-upgrade is empty
<sruli> peterrus: no need to redact the uuid of the volume, nothing sensitive there. i would need to see the full output, all the drives and partitions, also post the output of "cat /etc/fstab" & "cat /etc/crypttab"
<sruli> i had a problem with virt-viewer that it didn’t allow to connect USB devices from host, i got and error about ACL permissions, i found a solution on opensuse forum to add line "<allow_any>yes</allow_any>" to /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.spice-spice.lowlevelusbaccess.policy the solution works, my question is waht / if are the security implications of this?
<alkisg> vmenezes: run sudo apt-get install -f, and put the whole output to pastebin
<alkisg> vmenezes: or just check the terminal above, if you still have it open. We need the full output to tell you why it errored out.
<crised> Any reason why I should pay extra for 16GB instead of 8GB RAM for Dell XPS 13, for running ubuntu for software development?
<alkisg> crised: open all the apps you use, run `free`, and check the ram you use. if it's less than 8 GB, you don't need more.
<crised> alkisg: Whihch position should I care about?
<crised> alkisg: used is 5.6 G
<leftyfb> crised: yes, web browsers :)
<adrian_1908> crised: The more, the merrier. If you compile a huge application, you might need it.
<alkisg> crised: the "used" column
<alkisg> If you're using 6 GB, then you might plan ahead and buy those 16 GB
<alkisg> RAM requirements increase each year...
<adrian_1908> Yeas, I would definitely try to get 16GB for a notebook in 2017, it's a sane amount if you're into content creation.
<alkisg> I'm using 8 GB, and the limit I bump into is that I can't have more than 3 VMs running, while I have all my apps open
<crised> mmm I see
<alkisg> "640Kb should be enough for everyone", was it? :D
<adrian_1908> crised: How much more for the 16GB? I always have the issue that I would get more, but that the model in question doesn't offer it, i.e. only the more expensive models even offer that range.
<crised> alkisg: I think Bill gates denied saying that
<crised> Which other notebook similar to the Dell XPS should I consider for running ubuntu?
<leftyfb> If you're doing VM's you should definitely get more ram
<leftyfb> btw, if the VM's are just other linux OS's, you should look into lxd containers
<leftyfb> crised: I'm running the XPS 13 as we speak. I love it
<crised> leftyfb: 8 or 16 GB ram?
<leftyfb> 16G
<crised> adrian_1908: $400 aprox
<adrian_1908> crised: Huh, $400 MORE for 8GB->16GB, or did you misread my question?
<alkisg> Isn't it possible to just buy and add 8gb more?
<crised> alkisg: no it's soldered
<nicomachus> what?
<nicomachus> are you sure?
<crised> adrian_1908: yes $400 more for getting additional 8GB for a total of 16GB
<crised> nicomachus: yes, not upgradable
<adrian_1908> crised: Then don't do it. It should be 50-100 more at worse, that's ridiculous.
<adrian_1908> Or find another retailer!
<nicomachus> shouldn't need more than 8 anyway, on a laptop.
<alkisg> Ouch, actually I'd vote to do it then, if you'll be giving near $1500 anyway, it's best to plan ahead... 8 gb may be ok now, but it won't be in a few years
<vmenezes> alkisg: I ran "apt-get install -f" and looks like now it installed it without errors
<alkisg> vmenezes: nice
<adrian_1908> Oh, the Dell XPS 13 is an expensive model. I assumed it was a budget one, my bad! That relativizes things. On cheaper models, RAM doesn't cost that much extra.
<alkisg> crised: e.g. Dell Inspiron 3567 (i7-7500U/8GB/256GB/Radeon R5 M430/FHD/W10) => 790 euros only... and upgradeable
<adrian_1908> So back to my original stance then, I would definitely get 16GB for a notebook in 2017 :P
<vmenezes> alkisg: one thing that still weird is that all the others servers return 4.4.0.101-generic when I run "uname -r". this server that I manually upgraded still return "4.4.0.97-generic"
<alkisg> vmenezes: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; ls /boot => 101 should be in there, and you may require a reboot
<vmenezes> alkisg: oh thanks! I see  101 is there on "/boot/". hopefully it will load it without problems on next reboot
<adrian_1908> Yes it will. Btw, you can use plain "apt" these days, e.g. "apt update && apt full-upgrade && apt -y autoremove"
<sruli> the installer default option is greek keyboard, must be another el somewhere i did not find
<raph0x> hello, I've written Ubuntu Server Precise Pangolin 12.04 prebuilt OMAP4 image to an SD card to boot on my pandaboard, it booted, but it goes to login screen and I hav eno idea which is the password for ubuntu prebuilt images
<alkisg> !eol | raph0x:
<ubottu> raph0x:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<raph0x> alkisg it's just a test, I know it's EOL and I don't care :D
<alkisg> Don't they have newer images to test with?
<alkisg> Ones that people might actually be able to help you with, that is...
<nms_> !info grep
<ubottu> grep (source: grep): GNU grep, egrep and fgrep. In component main, is required. Version 3.1-2 (artful), package size 158 kB, installed size 524 kB
<nms_> !info man grep
<ubottu> 'grep' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-p
<rh10> guys is it real to downgrade to esr firefox (52) from current 57?
<nms_> !info man xenial
<ubottu> Package man does not exist in xenial
<nms_> !info ln
<ubottu> Package ln does not exist in artful
<nms_> !info core-utils
<ubottu> Package core-utils does not exist in artful
<nms_> !info
<rh10> nms_, i know about apt-cache showpkg
<rh10> but how to use it correctly?
<rh10> if someone interested there is https://askubuntu.com/questions/894871/how-do-i-install-firefox-52-esr-on-16-04
<nms_> what's your beef with 56
<nms_> Lts?
<pclerie> hello all! Using 17.10 with a NUC5 with home directory on NFS4. I find that Nautilus is excuciatingly slow, but files ops are perfectly normal in the terminal. Does that sound familiar?
<nms_> Building on chromium?
<mentalita> does xubuntu not have that updater thingy like mint?
<nicomachus> mentalita: what "updater thingy"?
<mentalita> nicomachus: https://www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/katya/mintupdate.png
<nicomachus> just use 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in a terminal. Or you can do the same thing in the Software Center
<mentalita> I loved mint's update manager :/
<mentalita> can't I install it and use that instead of software center?
<mentalita> is that dangerous?
<mentalita> the dog pulled my internet cable
<mentalita> <mentalita> I loved mint's update manager :/
<mentalita> <mentalita> can't I install it and use that instead of software center?
<mentalita> is that dangerous?
<mentalita> I also don't like thunar, it's very limited. can I use caja?
<leftyfb> mentalita: ubuntu != mint
<mentalita> ok :\
<nicomachus> mentalita: go back to Mint I guess.
<swift110> lol nickenchuggets
<alkisg> mentalita: ubuntu mate is more similar to mint than xubuntu
<alkisg> It has caja etc properly packaged without breaking everything like mint
<mentalita> alkisg: I believe I had it
<mentalita> but it would give me
<mentalita> linux mint mate serena 18.1 when I check the version
<mentalita> :D
<mentalita> I used to believe I have it*
<mentalita> but it doesn't ship with new enough python
<mentalita> so I ditched it
<mentalita> xubuntu is beautiful
<mentalita> but it would be even more beautiful if I could use caja and have mint's update manager
<pclerie> Reasking: I am using 17.10 with a NUC6i5 and home directory on NFS4. I find nautilus to be excruciatingly slow. In fact, I just measured it: from the time it pops on my screen to the display of folders it take 2'11". I have no such problem at the terminal. I was wondering what if anything I am doing wrong...
<sunrunner20> is there any advantage to configuring fial2ban to use ufw instead of iptables?
<sunrunner20> and if there is is there a good guid?
<sunrunner20> the guid I have uses iptables
<geri_> hi what does ssh -L ?
<oerheks> man ssh
<oerheks>  -L Specifies that connections to the given TCP port or Unix socket on the local (client) host are to be forwarded to the given host and port, or Unix socket, on the remote side.
<oerheks> or a conveniant answer: https://www.ssh.com/ssh/tunneling/example
<xcyclist> Say, these days, what is a good first document to ramp up on the latest kernel compiles and device driver development environments?
<jrp93> xcyclist, if no one here has an answer maybe ask jxself in #trisquel
<alkisg> (09:54:36 μμ) mentalita: but it doesn't ship with new enough python => all ubuntu flavors have the same versions of python
<azureus> good night
<oerheks> !info python3.6
<ubottu> python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.3-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 171 kB, installed size 300 kB
<oerheks> we have the latest indeed https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-363/
<azureus> how to install ubuntu on lenovo ideapad 100s 14 lbr ?
<leftyfb> This bug is REALLY critical for me and my company. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1736794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1736794 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "iwlwifi driver for Intel 7260 crashing " [Undecided,New]
<MicroMars> Wooow
<NotLim> banana split?
<MicroMars> NotLim, :)
<NotLim> =)
<azureus> does everything work on ubuntu on pc lenovo 100s 14-lbr?
<leftyfb> oerheks: did you get any of my last messages?
<subsume> where do people go for nginx help these days... lol nginx is private?
<nicomachus> !register > subsume you may need to register your nick to join the channel.
<ubottu> subsume, please see my private message
<leftyfb> oerheks: if I try to reload the interface, I get "Failed to load firmware chunk!"
<subsume> testing
<leftyfb> failed
<subsume> damn
<genewitch> how do i check if a binary was compiled with PIE? on gentoo you use hardening-check app
<Neo1> hi
<Neo1> if I do for files 775 rights it's equal 665?
<Neo1> for files, not for directories
<genewitch> what do you mean Neo1
<Neo1> I mean do instead 664 for files 775?
<Neo1> it's equal for files?
<Neo1> 6 4+2 we can read and write not execute?
<Neo1> 644 owner can read and write inside this file?
<Neo1> anybody can read
<Neo1> if I set 775?
<Neo1> just not useful reset permission for each
<Neo1> I set for all using this command
<Neo1> sudo chmod 775 /var/www -R
<tomreyn> just create two test files: cd /tmp/; touch test775; touch test665: ls -l test* ## are they different now?
<Neo1> how I can now set for files not use find?
<Neo1> tomreyn: what you mean?
<Neo1> tomreyn: I say about permission, how it change for files and folders using chmod?
<tomreyn> Neo1: it's hard to understand you, but i assume you were saying that you think that, on files, setting modes 0775 is equal to mode 0665. i've provided an example to do just that, and to inspect the result.
<Neo1> I use it sudo chmod 775 /var/www -R or sudo chmod 664 /var/www -R , How I can separately set up for files and folders?
<Neo1> tomreyn: yes
<Neo1> tomreyn: what is differ if one file has 7, and second 6 ?
<tomreyn> find -type, where type=d (directory) or type=f (file)
<tomreyn> Neo1: try my example and you'll know
<Neo1> tomreyn: for find need at first navigate to directory?
<Neo1> tomreyn: I know this command
<tomreyn> Neo1: with find, you always provide the location as the first parameter
<Neo1> tomreyn: yes, http://prntscr.com/hk1r5t
<Neo1> well
<Neo1> I forgot it ))) confused
<tomreyn> sorry, my example was flawed, try this: cd /tmp/; touch test775; touch test665; chmod 775 test775; chmod 665 test665; ls -l test*
<tomreyn> in the 'find' example you posted, you probably should use '{}' rather than just {} to prevent this from getting expanded by your shell
<Neo1> tomreyn: yes, I used that command before
<Pici>  /25
<rfleming> anyone use BackupPC or urBackup?
<rfleming> (on Ubuntu)
<nicomachus> rfleming: nope, just dejadup
<rfleming> That's what I'm using now, but since I've migrated all my computers to Ubuntu... I'm looking for something a little more... robust.
<rfleming> right now everything deja-dup's to an rPi with an external disk
<rfleming> so many problems with that :)
<nicomachus> tar -cvpzf /foo/backupfile.tar.gz /Backupthisdirectory/path
<nicomachus> crontab -e
<ducasse> rfleming: you want a gui?
<rfleming> ducasse: more like central management
<rfleming> 4 laptops, 2 computers and 2 rPi's
<ducasse> rfleming: you might want to check duplicati if you want to save to cloud services - i've only been using it for a short while but like it a lot. web interface.
<crised> Any chromebook that can run ubuntu without hacks?
<rfleming> ducasse: can I use my own machine instead of their cloud?
<rfleming> Ooh, yeah, FTP, SSH, WebDAV, and other stuff
<rfleming> One of those 'computers' is going to be a nextcloud box
<rfleming> ducasse: thanks for that tip!
<ducasse> rfleming: yw, it's quite handy
<rfleming> ducasse: I'll have to check if it handles central management.
<rfleming> otherwise I'm gonna have to look at Bacula :)
<ducasse> rfleming: i use it to store on a cloud service that has no linux client - works like a charm
<rfleming> ducasse: I understand, but I have 4 different laptops (4 users), and a couple of computers/servers to back up as well :)
<rfleming> one of the users is my wife, the other two are my kids... and well, they're not going to do the work :)
<ducasse> rfleming: iirc you can just schedule a weekly job or whatever and forget about it, then access the webui when necessary
<rfleming> ducasse: I'll check it out.
<sabrehagen> How do I install this package? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-open-sans
<rfleming> software center and installing there... or sudo apt install fonts-open-sans
<rfleming> and if you're running something like xenial, yakkety or zenial, it isn't available by that name
<sabrehagen> rfleming: Thanks. I tried `sudo apt install fonts-open-sans` before and got `Package fonts-open-sans is not available` on Ubuntu 17.04
<ducasse> sabrehagen: that package is only in 17.10 (and bionic)
<rfleming> according to that link, it's only available on 17.10 and 18.04
<sabrehagen> rfleming: Ahh I see, thanks
<rfleming> sabrehagen: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/fonts-open-sans
<rfleming> says there are no packages
<sabrehagen> I'll upgrade my distro. Is it generally considered safe to upgrade major versions without a fresh install e.g. from 17.04 to 18.04
<rfleming> sabrehagen: no, you'll have to step through 17.10 first
<ducasse> sabrehagen: upgrade to 17.10, and you can just install it. 17.04 loses support in january anyway, so not much time until you need to
<sabrehagen> duckydan: thank you
<ducasse> sabrehagen: 18.04 is _far_ from ready for regular users
<sabrehagen> ducasse: what are you most excited for in 18.04?
<sabrehagen> that is, if you still get excited by new features/releases :)
<ducasse> sabrehagen: i'm hoping it will get zfs 0.7
<asdasd> hi there, quick question. i'm trying to boot ubuntu live and all i get is a blinking underscore
<asdasd> using unetbootin
<asdasd> been waiting for a couple of minutes
<ducasse> asdasd: don't use undetbootin, use rufus, etcher or plain old dd
<asdasd> aight will try rufus thanks
<ducasse> sabrehagen: you can see this - https://thishosting.rocks/ubuntu-18-04-new-features-release-date/
<sabrehagen> ducasse: thanks, really informative guide
<sabrehagen> I used unetbootin to create a 17.10 live usb yesterday. Why do you suggest using rufus?
<asdasd> ducasse: thanks, it did make a difference
<carbocalm> Good evening. Since my last upgrade to aardvark I can't find the option to log in using xmonad window manager. Can somebody help ? Thank you.
<ducasse> sabrehagen: unetbootin is known to cause problems from time to time, as you can see from asdasd's response
<sabrehagen> :)
<ducasse> carbocalm: what files are in /usr/share/xsessions ?
<sabrehagen> ducasse: Is it correct that when using `sudo dd if=input.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M` the drive will not be bootable? That simply copies the image, right?
<akik> sabrehagen: it'll be bootable
<akik> sabrehagen: if input.iso is an ubuntu iso image
<sabrehagen> akik: it is
<oerheks> .. && sync
<ducasse> sabrehagen: that should make it bootable, *if* it's a hybrid iso (ubuntu's are)
<akik> sabrehagen: are you talking about a usb drive?
<sabrehagen> akik: yes
<sabrehagen> could I write a bootable ubuntu iso to a partition on my hard drive, then boot into a 'live' session?
<sabrehagen> (running from that partition)
<oerheks> yes, only if you have grub installed already
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<carbocalm> ducasse: gnome-flashback-xmonad.desktop , ubuntu.desktop (links to ->) ubuntu-xorg.desktop, unity.desktop, xmonad.desktop
<squirrel> so after booting into ubuntu, i get this https://fluf.cf/upload/1512599648869-1132341900.jpg
<squirrel> note sda which is missing from fdisk
<squirrel> and somehow fdisk produces multiple empty lines
<squirrel> is my disk dead or something?
<oerheks> squirrel, no, if those sda partitions are EXFAT, then it is logical
<oerheks> for exfat support you need exfat-fuse exfat-utils, *or* that sda disk is uefi/secure boot
<squirrel> oh, uefi. that i haven't tried
<squirrel> brb
<akik> squirrel: how about "fdisk -l /dev/sda" ? check the return value with "echo $?"
<akik> squirrel: check also if you get errors in dmesg
<ducasse> carbocalm: as long as xmonad.desktop is there, you should get it as an option when you log in, can you pastebin the file?
<squirrel> i rebooted in secure uefi
<squirrel> this is what i get now https://fluf.cf/upload/1512600546087-1316209494.jpg
<ibmr50e> how to see hidden files with ls?
<ducasse> ibmr50e: ls -a
<ibmr50e> thanks ducasse
<crised> Which version of XPS does Ubuntu likes better 9350 or 9360?
<ducasse> crised: aren't they both sold with ubuntu preinstalled?
<crised> ducasse: no idea
<ducasse> crised: i thought so, but might be wrong.
<xcyclist> I'm not getting failures with xconfig and menuconfig as follows:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/26128764/
<xcyclist> Sorry.  Wrong group.
<crised> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201508-18805/
<crised> The XPS 13 9350 is certified for Ubuntu 14.04, anyone running it with 16.04 or 17?
<GrandPa-G> if I have a standard service setup under 16.04 using systemctl and it expects foo.conf for its configuration file, how/where do I change it to take bar.conf?
<ducasse> GrandPa-G: depends on the service, it might be a command line option. see the man page.
<funyun> exit
<GrandPa-G> ducasse:I guess I was looking for advice where I might find in the service start/stop/restart script. They seem to be a bit complicated.
<akik> GrandPa-G: the service files are in /lib/systemd/system. take a look there
<ducasse> GrandPa-G: was this installed by a package or by you?
<Jordan_U> GrandPa-G: There is no standard for that, so you'll have to look at each service's documentation individually.
<GrandPa-G> ducasse:by a package. I have asked there for more specific info, just not much response.
<ducasse> GrandPa-G: if by you, /etc/systemd/system
<akik> actually if you create your own service file in /lib/systemd/system, systemctl creates a sym link to /etc on enable
<ducasse> yes, but /lib is intended to be used for unit files installed by packages, and /etc by the admin
<ducasse> but no point arguing about it :)
#ubuntu 2017-12-07
<kevr> are there any 32-bit python-dev libraries i can use to cross compile python extensions on ubuntu 64bit?
<dlam> im upgrading 14.04 -> 16.04,  mysql part takes forever, i got huge databases =[
<dlam> </end-randomcomplaint>
<ducasse> dlam: check the release notes, i wonder if there was a format change. can't remember, and gtg.
<mentalita> hello
<mentalita> what virtual machine do you recommend for xubuntu
<rmorabia> Newb Questions: I installed a bunch of desktop environments, attempted to uninstall them. When I go to the lock screen, it's still an option to use one of them.
<JoshuaD> which one? try apt list -i | grep <name>, where <name> is gnome or xfce or i3 or whatever. Maybe you'll see something you missed uninstalling. What happens when you try to use it?
<JoshuaD> oh he's gone. :X
<mentalita> hello
<mentalita> my dropbox icon is broken
<mentalita> unless I start it with dbus-launch
<mentalita> what can I do to overcome the issue?
<cholby> :3
<mentalita> is there not foxit reader for xubuntu?
<Rochvellon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Foxit
<mentalita> huh I'm trying to wget it but nothing happens
<mentalita> actually it just timed out
<mentalita> hello
<mentalita> how can I make that custom action thingy
<mentalita> in thunar
<mentalita> like right click
<mentalita> create new > python script
<mentalita> that should create .py file with a shebang in it
<mentalita> can I install synaptic and expect it to work fine
<JimmyNeutron> I wipe all the partitions on my USB flash drive with gdisk, including the ZAPping the GPT data structures.  Afterward, I unplug and replug in the USB stick and it still shows all the data on the drive.
<JimmyNeutron> fdisk -l shows no partitions though.
<JimmyNeutron> I've already tried "sudo partprobe" and that didn't help.
<JimmyNeutron> any idea why?
<Jonno_FTW> is it possible to install a .deb file with aptitude?
<leftyfb> JimmyNeutron: make sure to unmount the flash drive before "wiping"
<leftyfb> Jonno_FTW: why not use dpkg or apt?
<JimmyNeutron> leftyfb: let me give that a try
<Rochvellon> mentalita: there is a newer version: https://www.foxitsoftware.com/downloads/latest.php?product=Foxit-Reader&platform=Linux-64-bit&version=2.4.1.0609&package_type=run&language=English
<Neo1> if I my server placed on digitalocean, administration can watch my files?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<dlam> my desktop video performance gets really sluggish after unplugging my laptop,  any ideas?   im on 16.04 and using the nvidia 384.90 driver
<lotuspsychje> dlam: opensource driver performing better on your system?
<md84> hi, is there a way to recover previous superblock/partition-data after reformatting with ext4 again?
<dlam> lotuspsychje:  same behavior with the open source driver
<dlam> not sure where to start debuggin',  i looked into cpu throttling or something,  its a bios setting too (?)
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | md84
<ubottu> md84: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build1 (artful), package size 390 kB, installed size 1546 kB
<mitmf> ubuntu have htop program?
<mitmf> how can i know cpu usage?
<ducasse> mitmf: 'sudo apt install htop'
<alkisg> Or just run `top` :)
<mitmf> top show me only memory usage alkisg thaks ducasse
<alkisg> mitmf: that's not true, %Cpu(s):  2,4 us,  0,3 sy,  0,0 ni, 96,1 id,  1,2 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,1 si,  0,0 st
<ducasse> alkisg: or that. 'glances' is also nice :)
<mitmf> alkisg: oh thanks anyway i installed htop now
<mitmf> 8)
<alkisg> Sure. There's also a GUI for it, if you don't want terminal.
<Spiegel> how do I get a progress bar for copying in terminal
<alkisg> Spiegel: like manpages.ubuntu.com/gcp ?
<Spiegel> alkisg: Thanks that worked
<alkisg> You're welcome
<davido_> I found a simple little UX quirk in 17.10: Settings | Universal Access | Repeat Keys | Speed --- Left is faster, right is slower. Not sure about others but to me it's kind of opposite of what I would expect.
<alkisg> davido_: file a bug report, the irc channels aren't a proper way to report issues
<alkisg> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<alkisg> Ben64: I couldn't find any way to configure dnsmasq to not forward AAAA requests.... but I was able to create an /etc/default/grub.d/disable-ipv6.cfg file that disables ipv6, thus avoiding the need to edit a conffile like /etc/default/grub. All is well. :)
<Aquza> Anyone know when they fix the two wifi icons in the panel?
<autopsy> What panel?
<Aquza> on my desktop the bar D:
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I just installed ubuntu 16.04 on a macbook 2008 (4,1). It's slow on login; basically I see the background hanging for some 30 seconds or more. I thought it was the fault of compositing or heavy desktop interface, so I uninstalled ubuntu-desktop unity* gnome* and installed xubuntu-desktop. Problem persists. Can it be lightdm? What's the display manager of xubuntu?
<alkisg> Flash 27.0.0.187 is out, but Ubuntu Xenial still has 27,0,0,159, so firefox disables it... when should we expect an update?
<alkisg> Ah, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin => in proposed...
<vincenzoml> I just installed xdm and things did not change: after log in, background sits there for a long time, then finally xfce loads and everything seems to work as expected. Any hint?
<k_sze[work]> Are the Ubuntu image checksums served from any HTTPS site?
<k_sze[work]> Using GPG to verify the checksum file and then using the checksum file to verify the image is ... so much work.
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<k_sze[work]> bazhang: yes, but releases.ubuntu.com is not served over HTTPS.
<bazhang> k_sze[work], afraid they are not secure?
<k_sze[work]> bazhang: if I'm not afraid, why would I bother checking the hashes?
<bazhang> k_sze[work], would someone here independently checking it , be enough for you
<alkisg> Hashes are not only there for security, one may also need to see if the download was not corrupted by bad networking or copying
<bazhang> yep
<k_sze[work]> The whole process needs to be more usable.
<k_sze[work]> Like, there's the GPG signature file, now what?
<bazhang> k_sze[work], suggestions are welcome
<k_sze[work]> I don't even know whose key it's using.
<alkisg> Eeeh it's not using a key
<alkisg> It's just a form of CRC
<bazhang> k_sze[work], this, howerver is not the correct forum to hash out those possible improvements
<k_sze[work]> alkisg: are you telling me there's actually no way to cryptographically verify the *authenticity* of Ubuntu images?
<alkisg> k_sze[work]: hashes are for integrity, not authenticity
<vincenzoml> and the answer to my problem is: https://askubuntu.com/questions/893817/boot-very-slow-because-of-drm-kms-helper-errors
<vincenzoml> (just to record this in the chat logs)
<k_sze[work]> Like, the images are not signed by any known GPG key, *and* they are not served over HTTPS by any of the mirrors.
<alkisg> k_sze[work]: right. And once you download the image, you can get its correct md5sum from any site you trust, and verify its integrity
<alkisg> There's no .iso signing
<thyriaen> When i install the minimal ubuntu install on my thinkpad laptop - will i have support of the proprietary wifi iwlwifi just right off the bat ?
<bazhang> thyriaen, it's not included by default, if thats your question
<ducasse> thyriaen: there's an option to select packages manually near the end of the installation process
<thyriaen> ducasse, including wifi drivers ? :p
<thyriaen> ducasse, cause i got a problem on debian with my iwlwifi proprietary drivers for my thinkpad x1 carbon and i am wondeinring if this might be better on ubuntu :)
<ducasse> mentalita: if the driver is included with the kernel, you will have it. if you need to install firmware, do so, and you must also install the wireless tools.
<Mafamude> good morning
<Mafamude> how to install ubuntu on LENOVO 100S-14IBR-609
<Mafamude> ???
<Mafamude> sound works
<Mafamude> wifi works ?
<Mafamude> help me please
<Mafamude> i'm purchased
<bazhang> Mafamude, how are you installing
<Mafamude> I still do not have it, I just want it and know it's all funciuona
<Mafamude> weorks
<Mafamude> works
<Mafamude> ãll works
<bazhang> Mafamude, you'd need to give us info on the exact items
<Mafamude>      Intel Celeron N3060 Dual-Core, 1.6 GHz com Turbo até 2.48 GHz, 2 MB Cache     14" HD 1366 x 768, painel TN, Anti-Glare     Intel HD Graphics 400     4 GB DDR3L 1600MHz     32 GB eMMC
<bazhang> Mafamude, typically, using the make and model with 'ubuntu' on a search engine will tell you
<r3m1> hello. I have an old firefox release installed in folder FIREFOX_V35 . When I launch it even from $FIREFOX_V35/firefox, it is the newest, system-wide firefox that is launched. How can I force to launch this particular version ?
<bazhang> Mafamude, and you asked abut the wifi
<Mafamude> I find nothing
<bazhang> Mafamude, thats something we need to know, to answer will it work 'out of the box'
<Mafamude> and sound ?
<bazhang> Mafamude, yes, we would need toknow that as well
<pax_rhos> hello
<bazhang> Mafamude, you might ask the sales person if you could test run an ubuntu usb on it, just to see, not install
<pax_rhos> who the hell is apport? it is a buggy process, sometimes it eats up 99.7% CPU after switching between virtual desktops (xfce) on a 2monitor system. This also hangs me my chromium.
<bazhang> pax_rhos, what message do you get from apport
<ducasse> Mafamude: https://askubuntu.com/questions/813715/installing-ubuntu-on-lenovo-100s-14
<Mafamude> thank you
<pax_rhos> bazhang: none.
<JerryCotton> hi
<JerryCotton> anybody else anoyed about the top panel in ubuntu 17.1? it was one of the few feateres i realy liked about unity that it only had a sidebar. is it possible to delete the top panel?
<stevie86> Hi Everyone! I would like to run tmate https://tmate.io/ on my ubuntu server 17.10 setup... I am stuck at this error:  sudo apt-get install tmate
<stevie86> Reading package lists... Done
<stevie86> Building dependency tree
<stevie86> Reading state information... Done
<stevie86> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<stevie86> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<stevie86> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<trafaret1> hi there
<trafaret1> guys I need your help
<stevie86> Hi!
<bazhang> trafaret1, with what
<trafaret1> I have installed r-base system and it has 3.2.3 version but as I know there is 3.4.2 version. Reason why I want to update some packages doesn't work with this version
<stevie86> I have trouble installing tmate https://tmate.io/ on my ubuntu artful server - but run into problems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26131637/
<trafaret1> bazhang: I don't know how to update this
<cfhowlett> stevie86, artful isn't supported here until release.  ask #ubuntu+1
<alkisg> Isn't artful released already? :)
<alkisg> cfhowlett was probably thinking bionic... :D
<bazhang> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<bazhang> yes
<stevie86> ok think I fixed it
<stevie86> No, didn't fix it
<alkisg> steven: run apt update and then apt policy tmate
<alkisg> And pastebin the output
<stevie86> I ran sudo apt-get install libevent-dev but still same error
<stevie86> ok
<steven> no, don't tell me what to do alkisg !
<alkisg> steven: OK, I won't
<alkisg> steven: ah sorry I pinged the wrong name, was targetting stevie86 :D
<steven> I figured but felt like a joke was needed :)
<alkisg> It took me a while to see that I wrote "steven" above :D
<alkisg> stevie86: I haven't used tmate, aren't you concerned about the security since all traffic passes from other people's servers?
<alkisg> Ah, I can host my own server, that's nice
 * alkisg uses epoptes.org instead :)
<stevie86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26131706/
<pax_rhos> and again and again that apport hangs and restarts after I kill -9 it
<pax_rhos> what's that? can I safely disable it?
<ducasse> pax_rhos: 'apt show apport'
<jac76> anybody use the "radio tray" tool?
<pagios> hi all
<pagios> i have a network printer, e-STUDIO2000AC when i print to it it always prints in landscape mode, how can i fix this? problem is only on linux
<pagios> no colors too
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jac76> I have set up a bunch of channels in the "Radio Tray" tool and they all play great.  But I want it to play at a lower "background" volume to other audio occurring on the system.  But I can't find a volume capability inside the tool, even though the display hints that there is one.
<stevie86> still can't run tmate... any ideas?
<pagios> ANYO?
<akik> stevie86: it wasn't requesting libevent-dev but libevent
<alkisg> stevie86: did you put the output that I requested to pastebin?
<alkisg> stevie86: sudo apt update; apt policy tmute
<stevie86> alkisg: yes!
<stevie86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26131706/
<pax_rhos> ducasse: oh, so it's useless, how to disable it?
<alkisg> stevie86: see, you're using a ppa, that's why there are issues with the versions
<alkisg> stevie86: remove the ppa from your sources, then run apt update, then install the stock tmate
<alkisg> stevie86: you may also want to notify them that their ppa is broken in your ubuntu version
<akik> stevie86: also consider if you really want to use tmate, as alkisg warned about
<akik> i think i've seen similar apps that don't require any 3rd party servers
<alkisg> Since their server-side code is also open source, I'm not too concerned... If someones needs to, they can host it themselves
<littlejohnny> If i install Ubuntu Server 16.04, and then i immediately install xfce4, i reboot and it doesnt boot into xfce4. Is there any other step i need to do to 'activate' the xfce4 desktop?
<Ben64> why not install xubuntu
<akik> littlejohnny: the selection is in the login screen, where you can select the xfce desktop
<littlejohnny> akik, yes but i never installed ubuntu-desktop. i just want only xfce4
<littlejohnny> i want to install the minimal desktop without all the recommended packages
<akik> littlejohnny: the package manager didn't pull the needed dependencies for the gui login?
<littlejohnny> no.. and i dont know why.. because when i install ubuntu-desktop after installing Ubuntu Server 16.04 it will boot into the desktop, but with xfce4 it doesnt.
<littlejohnny> akik
<akik> littlejohnny: i wonder if "sudo apt-get install xorg" would fix it? sorry i haven't ran into that kind of problem
<geirha> did you install just xfce4, or xubuntu-desktop?
<littlejohnny> geirha, i installed only xfce4 and rebooted and still booted into server mode. I tried installing xfce4-goodies and rebooted. and still no gui.
<littlejohnny> akik, not sure.. havent tried it yet
<akik> littlejohnny: ah maybe you need to set the systemd target for graphical.target
<geirha> xfce4 is just the main component of the xfce desktop-environment. It won't get you the desktop manager (lightdm) for instance, like the *ubuntu-desktop packages do
<akik> littlejohnny: what does "systemctl get-default" tell you?
<JerryCotton> i did read that ubuntu no longer uses lightdm in 17.10. but thats only a sidenote :)
<geirha> littlejohnny: have a look at    ''apt depends xubuntu-desktop''   you'll want some more of those packages
<geirha> or just install xubuntu-desktop outright, to get the whole xubuntu experience
<littlejohnny> hmm.. apt depends xubuntu-desktop seems like i can get somewhere
<akik> littlejohnny: what does "systemctl get-default" tell you?
<littlejohnny> akik, il try it just now and let you know
<slimetrap> what's the default SSH timeout
<pax_rhos> seven
<slimetrap> for sshd
<slimetrap> pax_rhos, lol
<Dbugger> Hi everyone
<Dbugger> I have a weird bug... everytime I log into Ubuntu 17.10, I get an system error message, and the details says it has to do with /usr/sbin/cupsd
<Dbugger> Does anyone know how could I find out more about it, and maybe how to solve it?
<qazeeassad> I have 2 graphics Cards in my Laptop
<qazeeassad> <qazeeassad> but currently I only can run the default VGA graphics card
<qazeeassad> * Spiegel (~saitama@202.83.42.137) has joined
<qazeeassad> <qazeeassad> how can I check/install and use my 2nd graphics card which is Radeon
<qazeeassad> can anyone kindly look in to my problem and help me?
<qazeeassad> I have 2 graphics Cards in my Laptop, but currently I only can run the default VGA graphics card, how can I check/install and use my 2nd graphics card which is Radeon
<ducasse> qazeeassad: there's usually a bios/firmware setting to choose which gpu to use
<qazeeassad> I have checked that, my bios doesn't show this info
<qazeeassad> still how it is that Windows can detect it but Ubuntu cannot?
<qazeeassad> ducasse: is there no other option to do that?
<ducasse> qazeeassad: ask your hardware manufacturer why they don't support linux
<qazeeassad> ducasse: I have never questioned them for Windows, so why should I need to ask them for Ubuntu
<ducasse> qazeeassad: and i don't know, i just know it's common there's a bios setting
<qazeeassad> I thought Ubuntu will be my final resting place. but it seems... I am not ready to Rest In Peace...
<qazeeassad> really love using Ubuntu... but cannot rest with it...
<qazeeassad> bye bye Ubuntu... going back to Windows 10...
<ducasse> qazeeassad: many manufacturers build stuff that only works properly with windows. they cut corners in the hardware/firmware, and write special windows drivers to fix those problems. then they don't release docs to linux developers
<qazeeassad> you are right my friend, but hardware present in the laptop is simply hardware
<qazeeassad> if Ubuntu can detect my first Intel Graphics Driver, why cannot it simply detect the 2nd Graphics Card from Radeon
<qazeeassad> most of the laptops come with dual graphics card options... Ubuntu should be able to detect them all
<steenman> if im working in long directory its awkward to type
<steenman> can i shorten it somehow?
<steenman> does that make sense?
<ducasse> qazeeassad: i don't think you understand what i'm saying. do you think linux developers should make special drivers for every single piece of hardware out there, or should the hardware makers make sure their hardware 'just works' with everything?
<ducasse> steenman: use tab completion
<ducasse> !tab | steenman
<ubottu> steenman: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<steenman> yes what i mean is this, im talking about in a terminal
<Industrial> Hi.
<ducasse> steenman: yes, and tab works in most shells as well
<steenman> lotsssssssssssss/offfff/directoriess/you/see/ $ THERE IS NOT MUCH SPACE FOR TYPING HERE
<Industrial> 1) How do I disable/enable wireless on ubuntu from the commandline? 2) How do I select a wireless network on ubuntu from the commandline?
<Industrial> I am using xmonad, no gnome no unity etc, and I am having trouble controlling my wifi.
<steenman> its not a major problem just wondering if there is a shortcut to temporaily remove the dir from the terminal or abrreviate it
<steenman> im not talking about auto completion :)
<ducasse> steenman: you need to be specific :) see what the bash man page has to say about the PS1 variable, you can set it to only include one level, for example
<DrSlony> Hello, how do I upgrade some package to a specific version which is not the latest version Specifically, I need to upgrade gitlab-8.5.8 to 9.5.x
<steenman> ducasse: i will check that out, its come about because i am being very organised with my files :), the downside is i have alot of dirs within dirs
<alkisg> Industrial: are you using network-manager? If so, nmcli helps there
<alkisg> manpages.ubuntu.com/nmcli
<ducasse> steenman: try 'export PROMPT_DIRTRIM=1' or replace 1 with 2 or whatever suits you
<Industrial> alkisg: thanks!
<steenman> ducasse: excellent! that worked
<steenman> thats just temporary for that cmd prompt isn it?
<steenman> what would be good is as you cd through certain directories it automatiically shortens them to ellipsis after a certain depth
<carbocalm> Hi ducasse, thanks for your help yesterday. fixed my xmonad yesterday on aardvark. Previously the cog beside login button was missing. Thank you.
<ducasse> steenman: don't know of any such feature. try 'man bash', look under 'Shell Variables' and 'PROMPTING'
<ducasse> steenman: and yes, it's temporary. add that line to ~/.bashrc to make it permanent for every interactive shell
<steenman> that does exactly what i want! :)
<steenman> pwd
<steenman> oops wrong windopw
<steenman> *window
<jlacroix> I'm hoping someone can help me with connecting an external USB hard disk to a KVM/Qemu VM. I've tried installing every package with the word "spice" in the name, on both the host and VM, and I've tried reconnecting, rebooting, etc. For some reason, no matter what I do, the USB drive doesn't show up in the guest VM.
<ChunkzZ> Hi, quick question. I done a netinstall of Ubuntu 16.04 and I didn't chose to install anything except system utilities and then went on to install lxde and i3-wm with other stuff. when I try and logout from lxde, it does nothing, I click it and nothing happens? only way to get out of the session is to restart from within terminal... any ideas where to start troubleshooting and/or fixing it?
<terfysgwr> hello, using grub - how do I make 'ubuntu upstart' the default boot? see my grub menu just has Ubuntu in the entry. the other entries only show up once you go to advanced options. Do those count as boot order ?
<terfysgwr> ChunkzZ, I had similar issues with lxde on 16.04. Some buttons not working, menus acting strange. I don't have an answer but you might want to just switch to xfce
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus
<alkisg> terfysgwr: ^
<terfysgwr> Thanks alkisg
<ChunkzZ> that sucks terfysgwr
<ChunkzZ> :(
<terfysgwr> alkisg aha Big thanks. Exactly what I needed :)
<terfysgwr> ChunkzZ, yeah I know. I used it for years. Loved it
<terfysgwr> But xfce is about the same as far as ram consumption (if you care) & editing menus and things like that are more intuitive to me
<terfysgwr> I gotta run now. ChunkzZ, you can 1) try to locate the file that has the button info for logout and see if is actually using the logout command and 2) if you havent heavily customized the menu yet, just delete that entire panel and create a new one
<terfysgwr> Cheers
<fstoltz> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server, how should I go about creating a new partition? I'm running Linux Mint on the same harddrive, and it's setup with LVM. Should I create a new partition within Linux Mint first or do everything within the Ubuntu Server installer? I've tried doing it within the installer but I always seem to end up at options telling me that the whole disk will be formatted. Appreciate any help or hints
<ztane> grrrrrr
<ztane> capslock woes
<ztane> someone then decided that there is no need for capslock indicator in gnome gpg pass dialogs...
<ztane> ... then ... IDK why, but whenever the capslock is *on* elsewhere, it is *off* in the password dialog
<alkisg> ChunkzZ: check .xsession-errors and syslog, you're probably missing required packages
<alkisg> ChunkzZ: if the reason for this installation method was to end up to a light system, the route was wrong :)
<fub> Hi. I have the problem that the right click context menu is too fast, so when releasing the right mouse button, the first entry is already selected
<fub> like here (but the post is very old): https://askubuntu.com/questions/114699/right-click-acts-too-fast-no-fix-yet-any-workaround
<fub> Im using 17.10 with i3
<marcisb> Cant install nodejs : ((
<marcisb> Errors
<marcisb> wtf
<geirha> !errors
<ubottu> If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<laceylaney> HI.... I would like to be able to use transmission from a terminal but do not know how to set-up transmission-remote-cli. Would someone be able to point me to some help ??
<geirha> laceylaney: using transmission-gtk? or the daemon?
<laceylaney> I'm running transmission through openbox so gtk....
<geirha> ok, in the gtk client's preferences, enable the web interface. That should be it
<laceylaney> So whenever I enable that I can access transmission through the command line ??
<geirha> yes, it will start listening on the rpc port 9091, which is the same as the web interface
<ChunkzZ> alkisg: yeah, tis was to be on a light system. I'm running i3-wm atm so will check soon. what packages do I need?
<laceylaney> Thank you for the help :-)
<laceylaney> Just tried what you suggested and the web interface loads but is set to port 9080 & whenever I try to load via the command line I'm presented with
<laceylaney> unauthorized user
<geirha> if you have authentication enabled, the default username and password is transmission iirc
<laceylaney> It doesn't ask for anything whenever I run the command ?? How should the command look ??
<laceylaney> Sorry I'm such a noob....
<geirha> laceylaney: run the remote-cli client with --help. It should have some options to specify username and password
<laceylaney> Ahhh yea thanks :-) Will try that now.
<alkisg> ChunkzZ: if you want a light system, install lubuntu or ubuntu-mate or whatever, and start it in single mode (recovery) so that most services don't launch, and put a startx script there
<alkisg> ChunkzZ: otherwise, just use the recommended packages (apt install --install-recommends), omitting them will get you trouble.
<ChunkzZ> cheers alkisg :)
<littlejohnny> akik, it says graphical.target
<akik> littlejohnny: ok as it should for a graphical login screen
<akik> littlejohnny: on kubuntu 16.04 i have sddm running
<littlejohnny> akik, then why am i not getting the login screen though? anything to activate it? or am i missing packages?
<akik> littlejohnny: you can check what login manager you have with: dpkg -l | grep -E "(sddm|lightdm)" i don't remember which one xubuntu has
<BluesKaj> littlejohnny, you prrobly opted for autologin during the install. hence no login page
<geirha> akik: apt depends xubuntu-desktop | grep -E '(sddm|lightdm)'
<littlejohnny> akik, that cmd doesnt return anything
<akik> littlejohnny: it's lightdm that you need to install
<littlejohnny> BluesKaj, no. the story is i installed server, but then i just want minimal xfce4 desktop...installed xfce4 but theres no gui.
<geirha> if you don't want a desktop manager, you have to start X manually with the startx command
<geirha> the desktop manager is the one responsible for the graphical login screen
<littlejohnny> geirha, that worked without installing anything else. how do i make it auto startx though?
<littlejohnny> if thats possible
<littlejohnny> without installing desktop manager.. or isnt that possible?
<geirha> littlejohnny: short answer: "You don't", Long answer: You find a getty application that lets you autorun a command without logging in
<littlejohnny> akik, btw lightdm wants to install a shit load of packages..unity control center etc..
<geirha> I don't think the getty installed by default has that feature
<geirha> littlejohnny: try with --no-install-recommends
<ibmr50e> what lightweight PDF reader you guys recommend? preferably GTK
<geirha> lightweight is a bit useless term these days. Every new application made is advertised as "leightweight" :)
<ibmr50e> as useless as your comment?
<laceylaney> :quit
<geirha> ok, evince
<littlejohnny> geirha, sudo apt-get install lightdm --no-install-recommends and rebooted, still no gui
<geirha> check if lightdm service is enabled. Also unsure if you need a ligthdm greeter
<littlejohnny> geirha, maybe just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends...     i want as minimal desktop as possible lol
<BluesKaj> quite sure he needs a greeter to choose thew desktop option
<littlejohnny> whats the greeter package name? and how to check if lightdm service is enabled?
<littlejohnny> sudo systemctl lightdm status?
<geirha> apt depends lightdm    see the -greeter packages
<BluesKaj> the greeter is lightdm
<geirha> there are separate -greeter packages, which are only "recommended", not "depended on", which is why I was unsure; don't know if lightdm comes with a default greeter or not
<darkfrog> I installed MongoDB on Ubuntu 16.04 and I can't find the service script.  It's apparently not in /etc/init.d/...where else are service scripts stored now?
<BluesKaj> afiak  it has adefault greeter
<geirha> ok, so it's probably just a matter of getting the service enabled then
<littlejohnny> geirha, how
<littlejohnny> ?
<darkfrog> you guys weren't any help, but I finally found it here: /lib/systemd/system/mongod.service
<geirha> littlejohnny: see what    systemctl status lightdm    says
<ChrisR> I have sort of a strange question. I'm trying to disable  squashfs on an Ubuntu machine. We're using a security scanner that expects "modprobe -n -v squashfs" to return "install squashfs /bin/true". That "install squashfs /bin/true" line is in a config file in /etc/modprobe.d/disable.conf, butg it still doesn't show up when running the modprobe command. Is there any config needed to get it to show up when actually
<ChrisR> running the modprobe command? Just wondering if I'm missing something.
<littlejohnny> geirha, btw the status says failed.. start request repeated too quickly
<brainwave> ChrisR: have you tried unsquashfs?
<littlejohnny> geirha, "service hold-off time over"
<littlejohnny> whys it failing
<geirha> littlejohnny: check the logs ... /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<ChrisR> brainwave:  that command exists, but we don't have any squashfs filesystems on the instance
<brainwave> ChrisR: So there are no squashfs filesystems, but you are trying to prevent the module being loaded by the kernel?
<ChrisR> yep
<ChrisR> exactly
<brainwave> ChrisR: the scanner expects to 'install' the squashfs itself? is that why you want it disabled?
<ChrisR> brainwave: the scanner expects this: modprobe -n -v squashfs    to return this: install squashfs /bin/true
<ChrisR> I realize that's kind of dumb, but
<ChrisR> such is the world of security scanners ;)
<brainwave> ChrisR: lets first check if the module is loaded, currently
<ChrisR> okay
<ChrisR> brainwave: would I see it under lsmod?
<wildc4rd[work]> Good afternoon, after recommendations for getting remote desktop access to a ubuntu PC from a windows PC via internet
<brainwave> ChrisR: Thats what Im confused about
<brainwave> ChrisR: I know that squashfs support is enabled with a kernel switch, but I can't remember how to check for it
<brainwave> but technically it 'should' show if the module is loaded
<brainwave> Because I see ext4 under my lsmod (on archlinux) and thats a filesystem
<hateball> wildc4rd[work]: do you need a GUI?
<hateball> wildc4rd[work]: otherwise just ssh
<littlejohnny> geirha, the last 2 errors say:  "failed to find session configuration default"  and "failed to create greeter session"
<wildc4rd[work]> hateball, ideally, yes. I could just about scrape by with ssh, but other users are not as comfortable without the GUI
<hateball> wildc4rd[work]: iirc Ubuntu has a builtin wizard for enabling VNC access
<hateball> wildc4rd[work]: otherwise there are third party solutions like Chrome Remote Desktop
<geirha> littlejohnny: ah, so perhaps you need to install xfce4-session
<Mr_Pan> wildc4rd[work], teamviever ...
<littlejohnny> geirha, i checked xfce4-session is installed already
<geirha> hm, but not set as default apparently
<brainwave> ChrisR: I am signing off atm but heres my two cents, if its worth something
<wildc4rd[work]> thanks hateball/Mr_Pan, I'll give those a go and see what happens
<geirha> littlejohnny: do you have anything in /usr/share/xgreeters/ ?
<brainwave> ChrisR: You can either blacklist the module under /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf (path may be different)
<brainwave> ChrisR: And to check if its being loaded as part of initramfs you can use mkinitcpio -v (shows which modules were pulled by which hooks. Squashfs would be pulled by filesystem hook for instance)
<brainwave> ChrisR: Important thing is, after blacklisting modules by adding to modprobe.conf, rebuild your initramfs (look up on how to do this)
<qazeeassad> anyone here?
<theseb> help! live Lubuntu does NOT have a screen lock....is there some screen locking app i can d/l that will work on a live setup?
<theseb> qazeeassad: sort of
<qazeeassad> I have installed Ubuntu via UEFI
<donofrio> anyone else feel freenode issue this morning?
<donofrio> or "just me"
<Seveas> donofrio: nickserv/chanserv were dead just now
<donofrio> yah it's better now...I was able to ident
<qazeeassad> theseb: does it change why I don't see my 2nd Graphics card in sysinfo?
<littlejohnny> geirha, there isnt xgreeters under /usr/share
<theseb> qazeeassad: yes
<theseb> qazeeassad: dunno
<qazeeassad> how do you reply back?
<qazeeassad> I mean
<qazeeassad> I have to type your name then press TAB and then press BACKSPACE twice and put a Colon
<qazeeassad> is there a shorter method?
<geirha> littlejohnny: then you probably do need to install one
<donofrio> just wanted to make sue it was not me and my neat daily driver tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk made by https://1drv.ms/p/s!AsBlZbBf72iNnZoZn0eLi-ywKYEerg (no need to signup for 1drive just click x)
<donofrio> sue = sure
<geirha> littlejohnny: one of these:  apt-cache search '[-]greeter$'
<qazeeassad> whats the quickest method to reply to someone? here in chat
<qazeeassad> pm theseb hi
<qazeeassad> PM theseb hi
<qazeeassad> theseb, hi
<qazeeassad> nobody is replying me in time
<qazeeassad> looks like I will have to google everything and search for hours and understand nothing
<donofrio> qazeeassad, hu?
<qazeeassad> nobody replies in time
<qazeeassad> especially when you need something quick
<donofrio> qazeeassad, keep in mind irc is not IM
<donofrio> qazeeassad, sometimes it takes hours/days of lurking in some channels for an answer...
<qazeeassad> donofrio, you're right
<akik> qazeeassad: you need to write /msg theseb your text here
<qazeeassad> but thats private message i think....
<qazeeassad> akik when I write akik and press TAB it puts a (,) at the end.... while you wrote my name with (:) in the end
<qazeeassad> do you have to do it manually everytime? or is there a short method to do so?
<akik> qazeeassad: it's just your irc client that handles the tab differently
<qazeeassad> which one are you using? i am using HexChat
<akik> qazeeassad: on irc, usually a : is used
<qazeeassad> could you kindly let me know about your software that you are using?
<qazeeassad> sudo apt-get install irc-gnome???
<littlejohnny> geirha, so i can install anyone of those?
<littlejohnny> the lightest one preferrably
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: what is your ubuntu support issue exactly?
<geirha> littlejohnny: Don't know which is the lightest though...
<qazeeassad> leftyfb, I don't see my 2nd graphics card, how to enable and install it?
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: what version of ubuntu are you running? What 2 types of cards do you have? How have you determined they aren't working? How have you determined if they are or aren't detected properly?
<qazeeassad> I am using HP laptop with dual graphics cards... 1st is Intel HD 520
<qazeeassad> secondary is ATI Radeon 2GB graphics card
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: I don't know of any laptop that will support multiple graphics "cards".
<qazeeassad> I was using Windows 7 then 10.... but I want to make Ubuntu my home, there I had the ability to use both graphics cards for my purposes
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: how is your ATI Radeon connected to your laptop?
<qazeeassad> actually the 1st graphics card in internal motherboard, used for display
<qazeeassad> the Dedicated Graphics card is for gaming and other purposes
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: how is your ATI Radeon connected to your laptop?
<qazeeassad> it is present inside the laptop..
<qazeeassad> it is not an External Graphics card
<leftyfb> how?
<leftyfb> what type of connector?
<qazeeassad> it is not External brother
<leftyfb> what is the model of the graphics device?
<littlejohnny> geirha, thanks
<geirha> littlejohnny: it works now?
<littlejohnny> geirha, yeah simple gtk manager did the trick
<qazeeassad> wait.. i'll give you the details
<geirha> littlejohnny: ok, so that means    apt install lightdm-gtk-greeter xfce4-session   on a fresh server install should be the minimum
<qazeeassad> AMD Radeon™ R7 M440 Graphics (2 GB DDR3 dedicated)
<qazeeassad> this is the model of my 2ndry graphics card
<littlejohnny> geirha, yeah.. thats the most minimum it can go haha :)
<qazeeassad> leftyfb, for full description please check the website: https://support.hp.com/in-en/product/hp-15-ay000-notebook-pc-series/10862300/document/c05164752
<qazeeassad> leftyfb, you there?
<qazeeassad> leftyfb, I think you are offline?
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: yes, i'm spending time out of my work day reading through google results for you. Would you like me to go faster?
<qazeeassad> see this is the main problem here
<qazeeassad> thank you bro
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: everyone here is a volunteer. You need to be patient or nobody will be interested in helping you
<qazeeassad> oh I thought you were all Ubuntu support
<allu2> qazeeassad you could probably check if the graphics card is detected by running something like "lshw -C video" on terminal and trying to see any mentions of "Radeon"
<qazeeassad> no it doesn't
<qazeeassad> lshw -C video only returns the VGA model
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: anything in lspci?
<qazeeassad> assad@assad-HP-Notebook:~$ lshw -C video
<qazeeassad> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<qazeeassad>   *-display
<qazeeassad>        description: VGA compatible controller
<qazeeassad>        product: Sky Lake Integrated Graphics
<qazeeassad>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<allu2> Some link to a pastebin might be in place
<qazeeassad>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<qazeeassad>        physical id: 2
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: you can't post multiple lines of text to IRC channels. It fills up the screen too much and will hinder others getting support. You need to paste to an online paste site like pastebin.ubunut.com and paste the link to it here
<qazeeassad>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<qazeeassad>        version: 07
<qazeeassad>        width: 64 bits
<qazeeassad>        clock: 33MHz
<leftyfb> and still going
<allu2> Well he had like 0.1 sec time to react to that instruction ^^
<allu2> qazeeassad next time you want to copy paste something, use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and just paste the link here
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: now you can type. You were silenced by a bot to prevent filling the chat with your paste
<qazeeassad> hi
<qazeeassad> oh thanks goodness
<qazeeassad> you see I am a totally newbie here
<qazeeassad> stupidly doing everything without any knowledge
<allu2> qazeeassad for the sake of trying you might want to try "sudo lshw -C video" to run the command as an administrator
<qazeeassad> XD
<qazeeassad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26133331/
<menzbua> Hey all, i have a problem with Ubuntu 17.10 mounting a smb share via CLI. When i connect to the share everything works. When i try to mount the share via CLI i got permission denied.
<menzbua> on the server i see that the gui connects with some flags
<menzbua> proto=ntlmv2 flags: ENC_128, NEG_VERSION, NEG_NTLM2, NEG_NTLM, NEG_TARGET, NEG_UNICODE
<menzbua> when i mount via cli i did not see that flags
<menzbua> kdc failed with -1561745663 proto=ntlmv2
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: what about lspci and maybe sudo lshw without specifying video?
<qazeeassad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26133339/
<qazeeassad> still the same
<leftyfb> that's still specifying video
<leftyfb> and no lspci
<menzbua> I mean when i mount the share via the GUI everything works. It not works when i mount via CLI.
<allu2> Was probably answer for my suggestion, next I'd look into grub and setting radeon.modeset=1 based on https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2374539 while there is a problem in the post with no solution, at least the card is detected
<qazeeassad> leftyfb, I installed sysinfo, it collects and displays all the info about your pc
<qazeeassad> there also I didn't find the 2nd Graphics Card
<genii> menzbua: What command are you issuing
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: could you pastebin lcpci -vv and sudo lshw to pastebin please?
<menzbua> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.4.1/Daten frodo_daten/ -o username=user,password=password,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0755,uid=1000,gid=1000,domain=WORKGROUP
<leftyfb> allu2: step #1 is to confirm that the device is detected. So far, we're not seeing that.
<genii> menzbua: Escape the spaces in the path
<akik> menzbua: do you use the correct user for mounting?
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: also, have you looked in your BIOS settings to see if there's any place to enable your device?
<menzbua> there is no space in the path
<akik> menzbua: you could also try using smbclient and see what is the problem maybe
<qazeeassad> leftyfb, in lspci there it is... 01:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265] (rev ff)
<menzbua> yes, the user is correct. when i use this user via GUI it works
<qazeeassad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26133359/
<qazeeassad> it means that Ubuntu did check it... and finds it in the system, but how can I make it work for me?
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: what does glxinfo tell you?
<leftyfb> actually hold on, don't do that
<qazeeassad> there is a lot of info, and I am a newbie to Ubuntu
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: glxinfo |egrep -i "opengl vendor|opengl renderer"
<menzbua> when i use smbclient i see the flags too and it works
<menzbua> kdc: ok user=FRODO\manuelmenz proto=ntlmv2 flags: ENC_128, NEG_VERSION, NEG_NTLM2, NEG_NTLM, NEG_TARGET, NEG_UNICODE
<menzbua> it is the same behaviour as in the GUI mount
<qazeeassad> assad@assad-HP-Notebook:~$ glxinfo |egrep -i "opengl vendor|opengl renderer"
<qazeeassad> OpenGL vendor string: Intel Open Source Technology Center
<qazeeassad> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 520 (Skylake GT2)
<akik> menzbua: maybe the FRODO\ in the username should be removed?
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: please, going forward, use pastebin for pasting data
<qazeeassad> ok...
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: now, try:   export DRI_PRIME=1 ; glxinfo |egrep -i "opengl vendor|opengl renderer"
<leftyfb> then pastebin the results
<menzbua> in the mount i don't have FRODO in the username
<menzbua> but i tried it with no and i have the same problem
<menzbua> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.4.1/Daten frodo_daten/ -o username=FRODO\\user,password=password,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0755,uid=1000,gid=1000,domain=WORKGROUP
<menzbua> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.4.1/Daten frodo_daten/ -o username=FRODO\\user,password=password,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0755,uid=1000,gid=1000
<menzbua> without domain sorry
<akik> menzbua: what error do you seen in the samba log file?
<qazeeassad> leftyfb, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26133393/
<menzbua> also tried it with domain=FRODO
<menzbua> same problem
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: have you tried opening the "additional drivers" application?
<qazeeassad> yes
<leftyfb> does it show up there?
<qazeeassad> there is only one Unknown device, it says... Using processor Microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode(proprietary)
<qazeeassad> 2nd option is Do not use the device
<qazeeassad> I think it is related something to CPU ???
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: To start, my thinking is you might not be able to use both displays at once. You MIGHT be able to switch between 1 running at a time. But I'm not sure. I don't buy anything with ATI.
<qazeeassad> in Blender from Windows, I could use both.... but in Ubuntu it is not showing up
<qazeeassad> although, even I don't buy ATI but I am stuck with this laptop
<qazeeassad> so anyway, what would you suggest me do?
<menzbua> do you mean the logfile of the server or of the client?
<akik> menzbua: server
<akik> menzbua: /var/log/samba/
<menzbua> it is an macos server
<menzbua> the client is ubuntu 17.10
<akik> oops!
<akik> menzbua: anyway, read the error from the server and then make a web search for it
<qazeeassad> leftyfb, You there?
<leftyfb> qazeeassad: I'm not sure. But I have to get back to work. One thing you might ask others in here for help with is maybe cherry-picking the appropriate changes from https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI that might work with Ubuntu
<menzbua> i tried that but i found nothing valuable for me
<qazeeassad> thank you brother... you've been a lot of help
<menzbua> https://pastebin.com/mT5UefXn
<menzbua> that is what i see on the server when i try to connect via cli
<menzbua> https://pastebin.com/wnV7AFRe
<menzbua> and thats what i see when i connect via gui or smbclient
<p0a> Hello I have uninstalled firefox but I still get ff updates for language packs etc. How can I get rid of them?
<akik> menzbua: kdc is a kerberos process. are you using kerberos?
<menzbua> do you mean sec=krb5?
<Langley> Hello, I've tried to follow this to randomize my MAC address, but it stays the same. I've placed the script at the bottom in the specified folder, what am I doing wrong? https://www.paulfurley.com/randomize-your-wifi-mac-address-on-ubuntu-1604-xenial/
<akik> menzbua: somehow your gui and smbclient get "kdc ok"
<Langley> Do I need to set it as executable or something?
<menzbua> yes, and i don't understand what is the difference between gui/smbclient and mount.cifs operation
<akik> menzbua: try this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1008358-start-0.html (salahx, Posted: Wed Jan 14, 2015)
<menzbua> i've tried that already
<akik> menzbua: do you have mount.smb ?
<menzbua> nope
<akik> menzbua: try adding the mount option "nounix"
<menzbua> same problem
<akik> menzbua: well i'm out then! :)
<TsakNorris> Does anybody have idea why public Hotspot wont work with 17.10 Artful. It gives Error resolving : Name or service not known
<menzbua> is there a possibility to link a gui mounted device?
<menzbua> my problem is i want to access the mountpoints via scp
<akik> menzbua: can't you then access the server directly with scp?
<menzbua> no, because only the ubuntu server has internet access
<menzbua> i don't want face my old macos server to the internet
<TsakNorris> Public Hotspot works with other devices. I also tested Google Dns
<TsakNorris> It won't work with 17.10 Artful
<TsakNorris> Linux Mint works in that public Hotspot.
<menzbua> i think i will switch to sshfs
<akik> menzbua: can you update the osx server os?
<menzbua> no, it is an old mac mini
<menzbua> hangs on 10.11.
<menzbua> thats okay for me too with sshfs
<menzbua> and it works
<menzbua> thanks for helping
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> I've uninstalled firefox but I keep getting language pack updates. how can I remove this?
<manuth> Hey guys - sorry for interferring - is there anyone who can help me configuring LDAP on Ubuntu (17.10)?
<manuth> *LDAP-Server
<TsakNorris> https://askubuntu.com/q/983099/767675
<TsakNorris> Normal wifi connection works! But not public Hotspot
<throstur> when I install git with apt-get, I get an error: dpkg: error processing package firefox (--configure): \n package firefox is not ready for configuration \n cannot configure (current status 'half-installed')
<throstur> this is after running dpkg --configure -a
<throstur> what am I doing wrong? I can't install man-db either (this is what really triggers the error)
<leftyfb> throstur: what version of ubuntu?
<throstur> erm... let's see
<throstur> 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leftyfb> throstur: cat /etc/issue
<throstur> 16.04 LTS
<leftyfb> throstur: try: sudo apt-get install -f
<throstur> yes I get that exact same error
<leftyfb> throstur: can you copy/paste the entire error along with the command?
<leftyfb> to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<throstur> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<genii> You might also want to always do sudo apt update before installing/uninstalling things so it grabs the latest list every time
<leftyfb> that too
<throstur> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26133762/
<throstur> ok let me restore from snapshot and try again with apt upgate before dpkg configure
<genii> Hm root
<leftyfb> snapshot? VM?
<throstur> I'm using a VM because we're setting up auto-configuration scripts for a hardware machine and it needs to be robust, so we got a bunch of VMs for testing
<throstur> basically it's to prevent "oh it worked but a command failed so we worked around it" kind of comments in the documentation
<pagios>  any idea how to install these linux cups/ color filters on ubuntu / linux? http://business.toshiba.com/usa/support/downloads.jsp?SELCTD_MODEL=e-STUDIO2050C&AXN=SELCTD&site=usa#e-Bridge Current Drivers
<throstur> hmm.. that page is blank... must require javascript
<jonfatino> Can anyone help me out with a bash script. So I have this ipmi script that checks to see if the server powered down. It loops until the server is powered down. How can I create like $n=0 $n=1 so it tries 5 times and if not then fails and moves on.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/26133788/
<throstur> jonfatino: you might want to try #bash
<EriC^^> jonfatino: for i in {0..1}; do <something>; sleep 1; done
<EriC^^> jonfatino: that's assuming you want it to check every second for 5 times
<throstur> uhh... apt update isn't supposed to dump the core should it
<EriC^^> jonfatino: sorry it should be for i in {0..5};...
<pagios> ANOYNE?
<EriC^^> jonfatino: actually {0..4}
<jonfatino> EriC^^: its ok :-) I already posted in #bash
<EriC^^> alright, cool :)
<throstur> pagios: maybe try asking your question in a way that I can actually understand it, by not referring to a web page that requires javascript just to render the DOM
<pagios> throstur, i am trying to print in colors using linux on my toshiba printer
<throstur> pagios: have you installed CUPS?
<throstur> pagios: install CUPS, then install a driver for your printer (you will need to search for your printer model, most probably), then try to print in color
<pagios> throstur, yea i have cups installed, the printer works fine in black n white
<pagios> in color tab i see no profile found
<throstur> pagios: google <your printer model> color driver ubuntu
<pagios> throstur, i did
<pagios> =e-STUDIO2000 toshiba
<throstur> what is that
<pagios> my network printer
<throstur> find the apt package that has drivers for it
<pagios> huh
<throstur> pagios: http://www.openprinting.org/driver/Postscript-Toshiba/
<throstur> hate to spoonfeed you, but you seem to need it
<pagios> throstur, no 2000 here
<pagios> mine is studio 2000
<throstur> pagios: install it anyway
<throstur> you will probably get color
<throstur> it's either that or wait until someone else can hold your hand for a bit
<throstur> you could install it and try while waiting, too
<Epx998> Anyone know if there is a common utility to grab network information from a server?  By default we are deploying servers with dhcp, that need a conversion to a static ip, the script we do that with is a rube goldberg script - need to simplify it
<rustyraptor> Hey does anyone know how to share a wifi connection over ethernet in the new Ubuntu 17.10?
<rustyraptor> The network settings GUI is a lot different now.
<rustyraptor> Is there a way to install the old one?
<alkisg> rustyraptor: what happens if you run `nm-connection-editor` in a terminal?
<rustyraptor> alkisg that does it thanks :)
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> Epx998: you mean like e.g. running a web server on the server, and getting some configuration on the client with wget?
<Epx998> alkisg: I mean and in shell utility that will covert my interfaces from dhcp to a static entry
<alkisg> I don't understand what that means
<alkisg> You want a script that will set the client to a static ip?
<Epx998> yes
<onio> My c program has problem reading a file when run from a crontab job. It reads file okay when reading from command line
<onio> any suggestion on how to get around this
<BluesKaj> Epx998, you create a static ip with entries in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<BluesKaj> Epx998, like so https://www.swiftstack.com/docs/install/configure_networking.html
<konrados> Hi. I want to know what type of RAM I have, ddr - what, what capacity per socket... I've once found a GUI app for this, just can't remember it's name...
<akik> konrados: sudo lshw -class memory
<konrados> sec
<q9> What's the equivalent of Debian-testing bionic or artful-backports ?
<konrados> akik: I'm a complete newbie.... :( I want to buy more ram. the command tells me it tells bank 0: "DIMM 800 MHz (1,2 ns)", bank 1: DIMM [empty] - I still don't know what to buy... :(
<akik> konrados: what kind of a machine it is? i think kingston has a service on their site that let's you search by your computer model
<akik> https://www.kingston.com/en/memory/search/devices
<konrados> akik: sorry for being such a noob.... I just want to visit my local store (physically!) and buy some ram :P
<konrados> I need it asap
<konrados> I need to know what I want
<akik> konrados: you don't know the make/model of your machine?
<genii> konrados: Power the machine off, pull out the stick that's in there, and bring it with you to the store
<konrados> akik: it's not my machine... please... I need a tool to tell me this
<konrados> genii: thanks but no, I just need a tool to tell me everything...
<ioria> konrados, that or run   sudo dmidecode --type 17
<konrados> sec
<tomreyn> the store will refer hiom to a museum if it's 800 mhz
<konrados> tomreyn: yeah, maybe :P
<konrados> ioria: http://dpaste.com/16TE24A
<konrados> ioria: I still don't know what to buy for her
<konrados> her == my friend
<konrados> she's has this problem, and no she has no idea what machine she has
<konrados> :)
<tomreyn> how about a new computer
<konrados> tomreyn: oh, please..............
<konrados> ehhh, just please tell me how to find it out.... please?
<akik> konrados: the lshw command even gives you the memory stick model
<akik> konrados: the product line
<tomreyn> i doubt they sell ddr2 anywhere near you now, but i'd also pull the memory and look at what it says / bring it to the shops
<genii> 800MHz indicates DDR2, yes
<tomreyn> this will probably be PC2-6400 DDR2-800 memory
<ioria> konrados, but Type is empty ...
<ioria> *unknown
<EraserPencil> Could someone help me with lxd init?
<ioria> konrados, maybe it's a bios issue ; try with decode-dimms : https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/92037/how-to-view-rams-spd-timings-table
<varaindemian> I have an old muschine, 2 gb of ram and swap set to 2 gb. What should I do to decrease swappiness?
<konrados> akik: this is the result of  sudo lshw -class memory - http://dpaste.com/2XBJF59 - I still don't know what to buy...
<konrados> ioria: sec
<varaindemian> anyone?
<akik> konrados: i wouldn't either :) it doesn't list a "product" line
<konrados> akik: but on THIS particular machine I *was* able to tell her she needs to buy more ram, I even told her what kind of........................ ehhhh,
<konrados> it's just that we don't remember what was it
<konrados> that is crazy I do remember it was a simple GUI based app...
<ioria> konrados, decode-dimms not working ?
<konrados> ah, ok, installing i2c-tools
<konrados> ...
<konrados> installing some weird something-something only to find out what ram we have...
<konrados> I'm in a bad humor today, I did somehow convinced here to install ubuntu now I can't even find out this basic info....
<konrados> ioria: they want me to do sudo modprobe eeprom - but... what is this? I'm not sure - is it safe?
<konrados> ok, I assume it is, entering some random stuff from the internets into terminal, as sudo...
<tomreyn> konrados: i think "sudo lshw -short -C memory" was suggested before, did you ever report its output?
<konrados> tomreyn:  yes, I did try  lshw -C memory, no success but...
<tomreyn> konrados: what does "no success" look like? did the system freeze, reboot, or did the command provide no output, or not the output you expected, or exit with an error=?
<konrados> ioria: tomreyn I tried decode-dimms and have this: http://dpaste.com/01JJK1B
<ioria> DDR2 SDRA Samsung
<konrados> so.... I need DDR2 SDRAM 2GB right?
<tomreyn> PC2-6400, as i think i mentioned before.
<tomreyn> but i don't know this utility or how good it is at guessing
<tomreyn> if "M3 78T5663QZ3-CF7" is correct this should return some web search results, though
<konrados> tomreyn: it is funny... NOW the sudo lshw -short -C memory brings this info as well.... or IDK mabye I missed something the first time o.O
<konrados> tomreyn: ioria - THANK YOU :P
<tomreyn> such as 'sudo'?
<konrados> tomreyn: maybe... :P I was in a big hurry
<konrados> sorry for that
 * tomreyn 's feelings weren't hurt.
<konrados> :P
<Thyriaen> is there no ubuntu-gnome 17.10 ?
<genii> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop artsy
<ubottu> 'artsy' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-
<genii> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop artful
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; arm64; i386; ppc64el)
<tomreyn> Thyriaen: "transitional", depends on ubuntu-desktop. so no, there is no separate ubuntu-gnome in addition to the default ubuntu desktop, which is gnome, in 17.10.
<ioria> konrados, i think it's your bios, if you reboot and don't load the modules above, you'll get the same incomplete infos (wit)
<nms> !info
<nms> !info man
<ubottu> Package man does not exist in artful
<tomreyn> konrados: i was mostly serious when i suggested to buy a new computer. while the memory will cost no more than 20 or 30 USD, it means sepnding money on improving an 8 year old hardware platform. if money matters, this can be a good choice, if user experience is important, replacing the system is probably worth it (also from an energy efficiency aspect).
<konrados> tomreyn: she already has a decent machine, it's only about upgrading this one for the smallest $ possible :P
<tomreyn> konrados: i don't mean to argue, but 8year old is not decent, not by my measures. i recently changed from a 9yo desktop to a current one, and it's an entirely different experience.
<konrados> tomreyn: what I meant is that she has TWO machines. One is OK, 16GB ram, ssd disks,...it's about upgrading this one for her daughter to watch YT with funny cats :P
<tomreyn> oh i see
<konrados> *by "this one" I mean the other one
<konrados> I told her that increasing RAM from 2GB to 4GB will make a huge difference in this case.
<alkisg> konrados: what's the cpu model?
<konrados> because now stupid browsers can take about 1GB easily when just browsing sites.
<konrados> alkisg: sec
<alkisg> konrados:  grep model /proc/cpuinfo
<tomreyn> consider getting 8 (2x4) instead if it's compatible, the price will be very similar
<konrados> alkisg: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU        E3200  @ 2.40GHz
<konrados> tomreyn: yeah, this is what I'm about now :P
<konrados> seems indeed the price is very similar :P
<alkisg> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Celeron+E3200+%40+2.40GHz => 1386 => good enough for simple browsing, so yeah 4 GB will help a bit
<konrados> alkisg: but she's short on ram, realllly short
<alkisg> DDR2
<konrados> alkisg: yeah :P
<konrados> alkisg: tomreyn - thank you very very much again!
<alkisg> np
<Thyriaen> genii does that mean when i remove the ubuntu-gnome transitional package i get default gnome ?
<tomreyn> konrados: welcome. consider an ssd, too (even one of the cheaper ones), or just a current hdd or sshd.
<tomreyn> Thyriaen: it means that if you have the ubuntu-gnome transitional package installed then you already have ubuntu-desktop (the default desktop) installed, and dont need to make any changes.
<Thyriaen> tomreyn, yes i think we are not getting eachother though :) i was refering to https://ubuntugnome.org/ :)
<tomreyn> "The final stable non-LTS release is Ubuntu GNOME 17.04."
<Thyriaen> yea - so i need to get just the normal "ubuntu" flavour :)
<Thyriaen> but it changed the default ubuntu desktop a bit to make it more ubuntuy right ? :) so how can i remove those modifications ?
<Numline1> Hey guys. Anyone know what tool generates these fancy graphs? https://dannyvankooten.com/media/2017-benchmark-laravel-c100.jpg
<espacito> hello
<Younder> Numline1, could it be Naios
<Younder> Numline1, could it be Nagios
<Numline1> Younder, I doubt that, doesn't look very nagiosy :/
<Younder> Well it isn't dashboard
<davecore> grafana?
<davecore> prometheus?
<davecore> graphite?
<genii> Numline1: Why don't you email him at the address provided on https://dannyvankooten.com/contact/ and ask?
<GrandPa-G> with systemd service file 1) what would ExecStart=/bin/true
<GrandPa-G>  do? 2)with that how does systemd know what program to start?
<Numline1> davecore might be one of them, yeah. Grafana looks similar from what I've checked
<Numline1> genii because I've seen that tool before and was hoping someone might know
<dft> Grafana is fairly easy to setup.  We use it at work with a graphite cluster backend receiving metrics from ~400 systems
<davecore> his blog article https://dannyvankooten.com/laravel-to-golang/  mentions netdata.   and on https://my-netdata.io/   you can see the source code  at   https://github.com/firehol/netdata
<tomreyn> Numline1: this may be prometheus
<davecore> and in there you see "can archive its metrics on graphite, opentsdb, prometheus"
<Numline1> ay ay, looks like it's netdata
<Numline1> you're a true dective
<Numline1> detective
<Numline1> even
<Numline1> thanks guys, I'll look into it :*
<Younder> Gotta wierd error where I can't compile CUDA code. It gives an large string of errors starting with: /usr/include/c++/5/cwchar:248:11: error: ‘::wcstold’ has not been declared.. Anyone familiar with this patters?
<Younder> pattern
<fub> How do I define different settings in my Xresources for different displays (eDP, DP1-1) ?
<bipolar> The upgrade to linux-image 4.4.0-103 has broken my ceph network file system connection. :|
<ioria> bipolar, 103 has not been released
<ioria> bipolar, sorry
<bipolar> ioria: Linux 080027c073df 4.4.0-103-generic #126-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 4 16:23:28 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ioria> bipolar, yeah
<bipolar> ioria: aparently it has.
<bipolar> My workstations are all updating to it.
<ioria> bipolar, yep
<davecore> bipolar: what happened with your ceph network file system connection?
<bipolar> davecore: when it tries to mount it gets this in dmesg:
<bipolar> [   46.897487] ceph: problem parsing mds trace -5
<bipolar> [   46.897491] ceph: mds parse_reply err -5
<bipolar> [   46.897492] ceph: mdsc_handle_reply got corrupt reply mds0(tid:1)
<bipolar> If I try to mount from the command line I get an input/output error
<bipolar> davecore: Using grub to boot into the previous kernel fixes the issue.
<Thyriaen> does ubuntu 17.10 use wayland ?
<lordcirth_work> bipolar, thanks, I'll avoid the kernel for now on our iaas systems
<konrados> ok... how do I find my motherboard model?
<konrados> how can I know if the motheboard will accept 4gb per slot?
<davecore> bipolar: what tunables profile do you use?  ceph osd crush show-tunables  (the "profile" line)
<bipolar> davecore: "profile": "firefly"
<bipolar> I'm running jewel btw
<bipolar> depreciated?
<konrados> i got it!!! Product Name: G31M-ES2L
<lordcirth_work> s/depreciated/deprecated/ is the term. (and I don't know if it is)
<konrados> i hope so...
<davecore> bipolar: I see there were some ceph fixes in the changelog, including https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1728739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1728739 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Attempt to map rbd image from ceph jewel/luminous hangs" [Medium,Fix released]
<konrados> ooooh it's https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-G31M-ES2L-rev-23#sp
<konrados> 2 x 1.8V DDR2 DIMM sockets supporting up to 4 GB of system memory
<bipolar> davecore: I saw that, but it's not the error I'm getting. Possibly related to the fix?
<konrados> does it mean that when this machine has one 2gb mem device I can only buy another 2gb?
<ioria> bipolar, your ceph version ?
<lordcirth_work> konrados, yes, sadly
<konrados> lordcirth_work: ooooooooh
<konrados> lordcirth_work: thanks :P
<konrados> this machine seems to be older than I thought o.O
<bipolar> ioria: the cilents are using the ubuntu provided (ceph-fs-common 10.2.9-0ubuntu0.16.04.1). The server nodes are 10.2.6-1xenial as provided from the ceph repo.
<ioria> !info ceph xenial
<ubottu> ceph (source: ceph): distributed storage and file system. In component main, is optional. Version 10.2.9-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 13304 kB, installed size 60202 kB
<bipolar> I've observed a machine only upgrade the kernel to *-103 (everything else was already up to date) and it fails to mount with that error.
<ioria> bipolar, 10.2.6-0ubuntu1 is zesty ..
<bipolar> ioria: thats on the server nodes. They're xenial packages from ceph.
<davecore> bipolar: in another bug (https://www.spinics.net/lists/ceph-devel/msg29457.html), the user has the same error message and mentions CRUSH_TUNABLES5
<konrados> lordcirth_work: I've found this "RAM DDR2 2GB 800Mhz PC2-6400s" - is this ok? If you want me to give more info about the system please let me know :P
<bipolar> davecore: that's promising! I'll check it out.
<bipolar> davecore: thanks!
<davecore> bipolar: i'll see if I can find if there's a problem with the fix in LP #1728739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1728739 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Attempt to map rbd image from ceph jewel/luminous hangs" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728739
<lordcirth_work> konrados, what frequency (Mhz) is your current RAM?  Preferably it should match
<bipolar> davecore: ty
<konrados> lordcirth_work: it's "Fundamental Memory type   DDR2 SDRAM" "Maximum module speed  800 MHz (PC2-6400)" http://dpaste.com/01JJK1B
<konrados> lordcirth_work: seems it matches ?
<lordcirth_work> konrados, seems so.
<bipolar> davecore: Looks like the mention of those errors was with a setup running a pre-release on the server nodes. all 10.2.x version should work fine together.
<konrados> lordcirth_work: cool, thanks!
<arora> !next
<kevr> say what?
<kevr> well, i'm next then
<kevr> lol
<kevr> anyway,
<kevr> i need to cross-compile for armel on ubuntu xenial armhf
<kevr> people keep pointing me in the direction of "gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi" on google, but it doesn't seem to exist
<kevr> also
<kevr> i need to make sure that C++ cross compiles, not just C
<arora> kevr: gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi does exist
<bipolar> davecore: I've created a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1737033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737033 in linux (Ubuntu) "upgrading linux-image package to 4.4.0-103.126 breaks Ceph network file system connection" [Undecided,New]
<arora> can ubottu link packages?
<arora> kevr: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi
<kevr> arora: where?
<arora> kevr: ^^
<kevr> looks like it only exists on i386, amd64, and arm64
<kevr> not armhf
<kevr> i'm looking for it on armhf
<arora> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf kevr
<kevr> indeed, but that isn't armel architecture, is it?
<kevr> or is the only different soft/hard floats?
<kevr> difference*
<arora> kevr: is gcc-4.9-armel-cross what you are looking for?
<kevr> but it doesn't exist on armhf xenial.
<kevr> (basically, yes, im looking to cross compile for armel on an armhf system)
<arora> kevr: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libgcc-4.9-dev-armel-cross ??
<kevr> ah HAH!
<kevr> arora: I believe you are on the right track.
<arora> This one supports all architectures, is it what you wanted?
<arora> kevr: ^^
<kevr> arora: bam diggity bam bam
<kevr> arora: thanks buddy
<kevr> you're a time saver
<arora> :)
<kevr> doesn't work perfectly yet, but it at least compiles
<kevr> which is great
<arora> oh, there might be hiccups..
<arora> good night, its 0108 here
<kevr> indeed, im on it though
<Nomad81> hey. Anybody knows a good mahjong game for ubuntu ? I mean a 3d nice animated mahjong,not the boring static gnome-mahjong. Thanks
<kevr> man this is a brainfuck
<kostkon> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<genii> kevr: Please try to keep the channel family friendly by refraining from swearing
<michael2> hi can anyone tell me the difference between security.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com?
<swift110_> sd card is not being read on ubuntu mate' whats going on
<michael2> i.e. when I look at security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pools, I see a subset of packages
<dchapman> Not sure but right now I'm getting this when I try to update: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid-security Release' does not have a Release file.
<michael2> are security updates fetched from here - or is security.ubuntu.com just an alias to archive.ubutnu.com
<leftyfb> michael2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Install_updates_from:
<leftyfb> michael2: https://askubuntu.com/questions/185317/are-security-ubuntu-com-updates-eventually-merged-into-normal-updates
<Bashing-om> !vivid | dchapman
<ubottu> dchapman: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<kostkon> dchapman, vivid is not supported with updates anymore
<leftyfb> vivid is not supported period
<dchapman> Right, I'm on 16.04. So I've got something in my apt list that's wrong?
<leftyfb> correct
<kostkon> dchapman, pastebin it
<Neo1> I installed server apache, put there wp site and links don't work http://test.american-chat.ru/2017/12/07/hello-world/
<dchapman> kostkon: Found it at the top of the file. Heh, I'm trying to figure out how it got in there. Two lines for vivid. Mysterious.
<michael2> leftyfb: great links, thanks. the links explain - conceptually - what distinguishes a package from security.ubunutu.com from archive.ubuntu.com . but im interested to know if these are physically different files or is securuty.ubuntu.comn packages essentially symlinks to the same package in archive.ubuntu.com?
<kostkon> dchapman, i'd call it that yeah
<leftyfb> michael2: they're different repositories
<michael2> leftyfb: makes sense. so if the security maintainers patched say, libaudio package. they would add it to the security.ubuntu.com reoposity  and increment its version number so that the apt-cache policy would just naturaly select the version from security repo over version from main?
<Thedarkb> I have a PC with a realtek wifi adapter and I need to install the right drivers without internet access.
<michael2> an the fact they package exists in security repo is maintainers way of "announincing" this is a security patched package?
<leftyfb> michael2: I'm not exactly sure how that works. My guess is either that, or maybe the security repo is weighted higher in priority somehow
<michael2> leftyfb: ok, thanks :)
<Thyriaen> i just created a usb stick with unetbootin ( ubuntu 17.10 ) and booted to it - in the menu i chose "Install Ubuntu" ( however the other choices give same result ) - it says "error file /casper/vmlinuz.efi" not found and error: you need to load the kernel first
<Ben64> Thyriaen: if you're on linux write the stick with dd, if you're on windows, find something that will directly write the iso to the stick, like dd does
<Thyriaen> Ben64, ok
<akik> Thyriaen: you can use rufus to do it, press alt-i once when rufus is open
<h4r1> on my ubuntu system monitor, does 'memory' tab show physical memory usage of a process?
<h4r1> 'memory' column in the processes tab
<PigDude> hi, I haven't set up dual boot w/ UEFI before, i installed xubuntu just now alongside a windows partition and while there's a UEFI-specific file in /etc/grub.d, I don't see Windows at startup
<PigDude> i see some code in there that looks like it's meant to detect an OS... anybody have experience with this? at install i was warned about replacing some legacy bios setup with UEFI, so i declined that (the message mentioned Debian oddly)
<PigDude> `update-grub` says it sees Windows, rebooting
<PigDude> asfdjasdljk why wouldn't the installer get that right :\
<PigDude> works fine now
<PigDude> OK looks like i'm all set
<PigDude> wow ive been using ubuntu for 11 years now
<Neo1> who know can files of my server to be accessed by server sysadmin?
<Neo1> it's VPS
<Ben64> Neo1: yes
<Neo1> Ben64: and he can change there something?
<Ben64> Neo1: sure
<Neo1> Ben64: but I read on digitalocean site there they say they when you change password they can't reach, What does it mean?
<Neo1> Ben64: there written that your server can access only you and nobody else
<Neo1> Ben64: can sysadmin access my files or not?
<scott_tams> where are the files stored when they go to the nautilus recycle bin?
<scott_tams> My roommate sent a file owned by root to the recycle bin and now he can't empty his recycle bin
<leftyfb> scott_tams: ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<scott_tams> leftyfb, thank you very much
<Jordan_U> Neo1: There is an important distinction between what employees can do and what they will do. There are almost certainly employees of digitalocean that can view and modify your files. I can't tell you which employees have that ability, and they probably have a policy that none of those employees will. But if you want to use a VPS provider you have to accept that they *can* do whatever they want to your
<Jordan_U> files.
<Neo1> Jordan_U: ok
<compunerd> That's why I run my own rackmount server... Poweredge 2950 with 2 quad core xeons (3.2 GHZ), 48 gb RAM, and 8 SAS drives in RAID 6 (1.6 TB with hotswappable polarized drives so that it never has to be shutdown if one component fails... dual power supply on two different breakers from 2 different power accounts and backup internet connection from a neighbor... lol
<Neo1> Who know how to install php 5.6 on ubuntu, now there 7.0
<compunerd> Why not just use the tasksel program to install the whole LAMP server... sudo apt install tasksel
<compunerd> then sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<scott_tams>  Neol, most likely you can just use 7.0, it will probably work
<Neo1> scott_tams: no, 5.6 will 100% work anywhere
<scott_tams> compunerd, it's nice that you can afford that but my $5/month production server will suit me just fine
<scott_tams> Oh, you're developing for 5.6?
<compunerd> scott-tams... I paid $31 for the entire thing...
<scott_tams> :(
<scott_tams> I thought I got a good deal on my laptop....
<scott_tams> Neo1, you could download the deb package from a different OS than you're using. For example, I bet Debian Jessie is still on 5.6, or perhaps Ubuntu 16.04. Just download the .deb file from their site and install it.
<compunerd> lol... I was working with an after school program that was getting the hardware through a program that requires all government agencies to offer old tech to educational institutions... we just had to pay shipping :P hehe
<scott_tams> compunerd, that's just not fair. Oh well, someday I'll have a decent rack.... (no pun intended lol)
<compunerd> lol... the price on it has actually came down on ebay since I got mine... I've been seeing them for around $200
<bazhang> compunerd, scott_tams please take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<compunerd> Might have to buy a few additional components, but to get started it's not too bad
<compunerd> Ah, sorry
<scott_tams> bazhang, sorry
<compunerd> Neo1: you could simply dowload the .deb for mysql5 and use dpkg to install, just make sure all dependencies are met...
<compunerd> That is if you just need a mysql server on the machine in question
<adrian_1908> Doesn't the distro offer packages for old and cutting edge maybe? It sometimes does when there are version jumps.
<compunerd> Neo1: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/linux-installation-debian.html
<compunerd> or actually... I think: sudo apt install php5 will do it for you
#ubuntu 2017-12-08
<Hych> There are two similar directories, one existing on my computer and one on my USB. They have nearly the same content, but the one on the USB hasn't been updated since a long time. The directory on my computer, let's call it X, has some additions of new files and some of the already-present files were modified. How can I transfer all of these new changes to the USB?
<Hych> I don't want to just copy the entire directory to the USB all over again.
<adrian_1908> Hych: rsync is an option. e.g. `rsync -av /path/on/your/computer /path/on/your/usbstick/`
<Hych> adrian_1908: i have a feeling that they'll instead copy simply the new files over, forgetting about the files which have the same names but were modified and are of a different size
<Hych> about rsync -av
<Hych> isn't some other parameter required for this whole thing
<adrian_1908> Hych: no, it compares timestamps.
<adrian_1908> btw, don't use a trailing slash like I wrote, just end with the directory name.
<adrian_1908> Hych: Pass `--dry-run` if you're not sure, that'll show you what rsync would do.
<adrian_1908> I tripped on rsync multiple time. I think source dir needs trailing slash, destination needs no slash. Then it's a 1:1 copy from one dir to another.
<leftyfb> that's not going to work if it's a FAT32 usb drive. You'll want rsync -rlhtzv
<EraserPencil> Are there server or ubuntu core images in the "lxc image list"?
<leftyfb> EraserPencil: lxc uses cloud images
<leftyfb> EraserPencil: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<EraserPencil> so its all server images
<leftyfb> EraserPencil: you won't be running a desktop OS in a container
<EraserPencil> is there an ubuntu core version? https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/02/27/ubuntu-core-in-lxd-containers/
<tubal> Hello. On the cusp of doing the 17.04 -> 17.10 upgrade. Wondering if it's all smoothness? Particularly the Unity-to-Gnome/GDM transition.
<bazhang> tubal, it's fine, 17.10 has a nine month support cycle
<bazhang> tubal, and 18.04 is the LTS five year
<blueingress> bazhang, when will 18.04 be available?
<bazhang> blueingress, 4/18
<bazhang> month april, year 2018
<blueingress> bazhang, can't wait that long :-)
<tubal> bazhang: Yeah, I think I'll jump anyway.
<leftyfb> EraserPencil: why would you ask a question and immediately link to the answer on the same line?
<EraserPencil> Oh! I ran "lxc image list ubuntu:" and couldnt find the core version he used. I tried "lxc image list ubuntu-core:" and couldnt find it either.
<EraserPencil> I'm confused and that's why I'm asking if there is a core version. or is there a better way to find images
<leftyfb> EraserPencil: install lxd from proposed
<leftyfb> EraserPencil: remove lxc first
<tubal> From what i'm reading, it looks like Gnome doesn't do titlebar menus. Is that correct?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy #ubuntu! Long time. Looking for people's preferences. I'm currently running Ubuntu through Windows 10 Linux Subsystem. I'm curious as to people's opinions on a solid database to run through the subsystem. MySQL? PostGres? SQLite? Not looking for massive storage, but stability and ease of configuration to play nice with Windows (if needs be) would be awesome
<k_sze> I just installed the proprietary NVIDIA driver from the PPA and I got a warning like this: cryptsetup: WARNING: target cryptswap1 has a random key, skipped
<k_sze> Should I be concerned?
<tomreyn> !wsl | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<k_sze> That's at the very end, after update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.13.0-19-generic
<econdudeawesome> tomreyn: Much obliged
<tomreyn> k_sze: this message is about an encrypted swap partition
<tomreyn> so unrelated to nvidia drivers.
<tomreyn> i suspect the source of this warning is os-prober, invoked automatically during update-initramfs
<tomreyn> unless you have other operating systems installed and want to be able to have them selectable from the grub installation you use to boot into this ubuntu installation, you can just uninstall os-prober
<EraserPencil> Am I getting the concept of lxd right?
<EraserPencil> If I need to deploy 10 raspberry Pi to outfield as sensor boxes, I can create one container using lxd on my desktop and clone it to 10 different SD cards. That is opposed to installing and configuring the packages to 10 different SD cards
<adrian_1908> EraserPencil: Different architecture, no?
<tomreyn> EraserPencil: the processes you're looking for is called OS deployment, software deployment. you could also work with a golden image and clone it, but that's not what you use lxd for, after all those are different archiotectures.
<tomreyn> also configuration deployment
<EraserPencil> thought if i got the arm version, it would be fine
<EraserPencil> arm version of the image
<tomreyn> lxd is containers, not virtualization
<EraserPencil> ahh okay. I'd get the kernel stuff of my laptop hard ware.
<EraserPencil> So what I want is to configure one raspberry pi with lxd then clone it?
<tomreyn> EraserPencil: why lxd?
<EraserPencil> dosent have to be, I'm not sure what I'm looking for. I was reading up and thought LXD would be it
<EraserPencil> lxd*
<tomreyn> be what? what are you trying to achieve?
<EraserPencil> have 10 identical OS
<EraserPencil> for swarm robotics application
<EraserPencil> I could do it the old school way by doing everything manually, but I was wondering if there was a quicker way.
<tomreyn> okay, so either create a golden image by installing on one of them, then taking that image, then clone it and after cloning it modify central system settings like hostname etc. or use some form of OS, software and configuration deplyoment. the latter scales, the former not really. the latter allows you to deploy changes easily later on, the former not really.
<EraserPencil> whats the keyword I'd be googling for if I wanna use the latter
<tomreyn> "OS, software and configuration deplyoment"
<tomreyn> "OS, software and configuration deployment"
<EraserPencil> tomreyn: thx
<EraserPencil> Oh, for completion sake, is docker a route I should consider?
<tomreyn> EraserPencil: docker is a container management solution which (at leats on ubuntu) depends on lxd, i think. so, containment, not virtualization. if you are trying to create the golden image on a system which is a different hardware architecture than arm, you'll need to do so in virtualization (such as qemu), not (just) containment.
<tomreyn> if you're thinking about running lxd and docker on those pi's (i.e. if it will be inside the golden image), then it's a different matter, you can do that.
<tomreyn> (but it only makes sense if you're planning on using containers there)
<Noldorin> Where is the help for `apt depends` and `apt rdepends`?
<tomreyn> SEE ALSO
<tomreyn>        apt-get(8)
<tomreyn> actualyl that's in apt-cache(8)
<EraserPencil> think i'll do just that, im more keen to learn lxd and docker than ansible or puppet
<EraserPencil> dosent matter if its containered or not. I think
<texla> I want to upgrade from 14.0.4 to 16.0.4 which command should i use
<Bashing-om> texla: 14,04 fully upgraded and proprietary drivers reverted; then : ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' .
<realies> a process has hung, how to kill
<realies> kill doesn't work
<realies> if i restart it starts stopping everythin except that process and i have to physically restart it
<texla> Bashing-om, thanks why is it no longer in updates
<Bashing-om> texla: ?? Sorry I do not follow " no longer in updates" . details please .
<texla> When yuo open updatte it has a catagory for new releases or long term YOUNhad the option of updating 15.05 or 16.04 that option is no longer available
<Bashing-om> texla:  A thought : /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades . prompt= is set to what ?
<texla> Bashing-om,  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades: command not found
<Bashing-om> texla: Ya want to read that file " cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' .
<texla> Bashing-om, Prompt=lts
<Bashing-om> texla: That is correct, I do not know what is wrong in the GUI . Not a GUI person .
<texla> Bashing-om, Thanks for the info I will use your given command
<Spiegel1> hello
<ducasse> \o
<virmaha_> Hello.I've a serious issue. I was running ubuntu 16.04 in a VM and suddenly, I get a message 'targeted filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init'. No init found. Try passing init=bootarg.
<virmaha_> I've lot of important files. How do I recover them? I just end up with a text console :S
<ducasse> virmaha_: what does 'ls -l /sbin/init' say?
<virmaha_> ducasse: no such file or directory
<ducasse> what kind of vm is this? what is the hypervisor?
<virmaha_> ducasse: I am using vmware workstation
<ducasse> i know nothing about vmware, sorry. what i would do is use an external tool to mount the vm disk image, and look at it that way. if necessary and possible, backup your stuff and set up a new vm.
<virmaha_> but how do I get the files I already had? I've taken snapshots but I want to try getting my vm up and running without snapshot if possible
<virmaha_> do you think it's a good idea to create bootable usb, login from that and fsck /dev/sda1?
<virmaha_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/17647/target-filesystem-doesnt-have-requested-sbin-init
<ducasse> worth a try
<ducasse> it's just another approach to what i suggested
<TsakNorris> i have still this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/983099/ubuntu-17-10-public-hotspot-problem
<lotuspsychje> TsakNorris: to get your issue solved, repeat here once in a while with all details in one line please
<alkisg> Good morning everyone
<virmaha_> ducasse: i just reverted to previous snapshot
<jk^> hi all
<lotuspsychje> jk^: welcome, how can we help you?
<jk^> which antivirus do u suggest to install on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !antivirus | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lotuspsychje> jk^: if you do want to experiment, try clamav, rkhunter,snort,..
<lotuspsychje> jk^: are you running specific services, or just ubuntu desktop?
<jk^> maybe xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> jk^: ok, just keep your system up to date at all times for security issues
<jk^> i just want to say if after installation of operating system i need to install even an antivirus suite
<jk^> [08:19] <ubottu> jk^: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba).
<lotuspsychje> jk^: that depends on your needs really, ubuntu is built with safety in mind by default
<lotuspsychje> jk^: but that doesnt mean you cant get compromized
<jk^> i need antivirus if files will pass from ubuntu to windows?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: for windows security, we cant help here
<lotuspsychje> jk^: lets say you download a harmfull exe with ubuntu, and transfer it to windows and run it.. its a security risk yes
<jk^> I just said that because i read: "Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba)."
<jk^> yes, maybe i'll need to open file .exe in wine or similar emulators
<lotuspsychje> jk^: we dont offer security support for windows, i hope you understand
<lotuspsychje> jk^: common sense is also important here, try not to run harmful programs you dont know?
<jk^> ok could ubuntu get security's problems by a program opened in wine?
<jk^> a program .exe
<jk^> opened in wine?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: depending on the program you choose yourself, yes a rootkit can enter your system
<jk^> ok
<jk^> thnaks
<jk^> thanks
<jk^> !livedvd
<jk^> !burningdvd
<jk^> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jk^> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > jk^
<ubottu> jk^, please see my private message
<ducasse> jk^: if you want to know what kind of harm a windows virus can do if executed through wine, i suggest you ask in #winehq - they are the experts on that
<jk^> ok
<jk^> my doubt is only if after installing ubuntu i have to install even an antivirus or not
<jk^> :\
<lotuspsychje> jk^: that depends what you gonna do
<lotuspsychje> jk^: are you going to experiment with random exe's or not?
<jk^> no
<jk^> usually not
<jk^> i download ever by their official site
<jk^> [08:19] <lotuspsychje> jk^: if you do want to experiment, try clamav, rkhunter,snort,..
<jk^> are these antivirus's names?
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | jk^ yes
<jk^> clamav? rkunter, snort?
<ubottu> jk^ yes: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.2+dfsg-6ubuntu2 (artful), package size 107 kB, installed size 793 kB
<jk^> i hate command line software :(
<jk^> i'm not expert on pc, so i need solutions by gui :|
<lotuspsychje> jk^: there are GUI antivirus out there for ubuntu aswell
<jk^> [08:19] <ubottu> jk^: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See
<jk^> what's samba?
<lotuspsychje> !samba | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<ducasse> jk^: it's for sharing files and printers over a network
<jk^> What does it has to do with antivirus? :\
<bazhang> jk^, you dont need one for ubuntu
<bazhang> jk^, unless you might be using samba, for example to file share iwth windows
<ducasse> jk^: because if you download files for windows from ubuntu and save it over samba, the windows machine that runs it might get infected
<ducasse> jk^: but seriously, just protect your windows machines, browse safely, update frequently and don't worry too much about malware on linux
<DF3D2> i dont understand why I manually edit /etc/network/interfaces on a 16.04 server install and then do ifdown interface ifup interface why the old IP is still used?
<DF3D2> even systemctl restart networking doesnt help only a reboot?
<DF3D2> what am I missing ?
<alkisg> DF3D2: networking isn't a systemd service afaik, try sudo service networking restart
<alkisg> Hmm no both can be used, my bad there
<jk^> does avast exist for ubuntu? :|
<ducasse> DF3D2: can you pastebin the interfaces file? obscure the address if necessary.
<DF3D2> I figured it out my bad
<DF3D2> im new to proxmox and I was running ubuntu in a container, I had to change the network settings via proxmox apparently
<bazhang> jk^, there's a version for linux and ubuntu , yes
<bazhang> jk^, you'd need to hunt that down and maintain yourself
<ducasse> jk^: there are commercial scanners, but they're not necessary and designed for enterprise environments. look at clamav for your desktop.
<jk^> so poor english, just a moment, i need translator :)
<jk^> bazhang, i can't find avast for linux
<bazhang> jk^, thats something you need to websearch for, we dont support it
<bazhang> jk^, although we have repeatedly said you do NOT need it
<Spookan> jk^: Hello. It looks like Avast antivirus only support Windows/MacOS/Android.
<jk^> yes, but i often pass files from linux to win, so i need antivirus. In the past i always used Avast, it's ever been very good
<Spookan> jk^: I did some digging. They have a paid version for Linux.
<xcom169> hello all
<xcom169> can you help me?
<Younder> How can we know that i you don't tell us what you wan't help with?
<ducasse> !ask | xcom169
<ubottu> xcom169: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DF3D2> im proud of myself i remembered all the steps by heart to take a blank partition in to mounted disk space
<Spookan> jk^: https://www.avast.com/en-us/linux-server-antivirus
<xcom169> ubottu: Is it possible ( simply way ) to compile from C / C++ to Windows exe on Ubuntu?
<ubottu> xcom169: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jk^> for servers?
<jk^> what version of ubuntu do u suggest for my pc?
<DF3D2> well
<ducasse> yes, it's an enterprise product. again, you don't need one.
<DF3D2> what window manager do you want?
<jk^> Which version of ubuntu do u advice/suggest for my pc?
<ducasse> jk^: 16.04 desktop version
<ducasse> jk^: unless you tell us more about the pc
<jk^> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu-Gnome, Ubuntu Mate, Ubuntu Budgie-Remix, Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<jk^> My pc is 1,4 GHz Celeron M, 2 GB RAM
<DF3D2> yikes
<ducasse> jk^: then i would probably try xubuntu or lubuntu
<jk^> is there no chance for ubuntu or the other flavours?
<jk^> for example, kubuntu or ubuntu mate?
<Spookan> jk^: If you have alot off windows friends, my tip is to advice them to use a good antivirus and scan your files. As people are saying here, a AV  for Linux Desktop isnt needed.
<alkisg> Ubuntu MATE will work, yeah
<alkisg> Firefox browsing e.g. youtube will be slow no matter which OS or distro you select
<alkisg> jk^: assuming you're talking about this CPU: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Celeron+M+360+1.40GHz&id=708
<alkisg> ...with only 327 score, you'd better buy something newer with 1000+ score, it costs less than 100€... https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-c_11262/nt1_windows~10/
<jk^> ok Spookan, after the things you said me, i think i won't install any antivirus, maybe, i just use ClamAV possibly with a GUI interface... i think an avast or other one antivirs will just make slower my pc
<alkisg> A current i3 has 6000+ score, i.e. 20 times faster than what you have
<fub> Hi. How can I specific that my for a specific external monitor always 154 DPI is used?
<fub> I know I can set this with xrandr, but to take effect I need to re-login, and then the xrand change is lost
<DF3D2> you could add it to ~/.xinitrc
<DF3D2> or some such
<DF3D2> not sure what the right way to do that anymore is, i havent used linux with a window manager in some time
<ducasse> fub: put the xrandrd line in ~/.xsessionrc
<DF3D2> ^ yeah that sounds more right than what i said
<ducasse> .xinitrc is only for xinit/startx
<DF3D2> right
<DF3D2> like i said im rusty on the old WM stuff
<DF3D2> all linux server for me heh
<alkisg> Maybe an alternative would be to put it in xorg.conf for all users, e.g. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xorg#Display_size_and_DPI
<fub> ducasse: can this be monitor specific? My use case is: a) only laptop b) only external 4k monitor c) only external FHD monitor
<alkisg> That would even work within the display manager
<jk^> alkisg, if i can avoid, 100€ in my pockets are good at the moment :|
<jk^> [09:17] <alkisg> Firefox browsing e.g. youtube will be slow no matter which OS or distro you select
<jk^> i don't understand what do u want to say
<DF3D2> your processor is bad
<alkisg> jk^: I mean that youtube browsing needs a better CPU than what you have
<DF3D2> long story short
<fub> alkisg: For xorg.conf it can be tied to a specific monitor, is that right?
<alkisg> fub: yes
<jk^> so even if i try lubuntu that's so light, i can't use pc for normal uses?
<fub> alkisg: so then I have to take each monitor I have, calculate the DisplaySize and add it in the xorg.conf, right?
<jk^> usages?
<jurgentje> Hi... I just tried installing PulseAudio Equalizer. I get a setting in Shell extensions that asks me if I want to enable system wide PulseAudio-Equalizer. But whatever I choose, I don't see the equalizer. Any experience with this? (supo apt install pulseaudio-equalizer)
<alkisg> jk^: you can use ubuntu-mate or lubuntu or windows or whatever for light tasks like solitaire or libreoffice writer, but not for heavy tasks like decoding HQ video. It's not a limitation of the software, but of the hardware.
<jurgentje> I'm getting that dialog box when trying to lanuch the equalizer from inside the software center.
<Spookan> jk^: What OS do you use now?
<alkisg> fub: right, and only for the monitors that autodetection doesn't satisfy you
<jk^> ok, but now i'm not talking about decoding HQ video, i'm talking about "normal/basic" usage of the pc such as: web browsing, mail, youtube, chat, music :\
<alkisg> jk^: youtube has HQ video
<alkisg> web browsing nowadays is the heaviest common task
<jk^> ok
<jk^> :(
<jurgentje> jk^, I think any computer that's less than 5 years old, should be able to do basic stuff like browsing the internet when you use a light distro like mate or lubuntu
<alkisg> His isn't less than 5 years old
<jurgentje> but I also have a computer with only 1 gig of RAM and a dual core. And that tends to get really slow with lots of javascipt loaded sites
<fub> alkisg: the resolution is auto detected and fine, but the DPI is bad and so everything is tiny here on 4k
<alkisg> fub: yeah, got it
<alkisg> fub: i see a section on how to configure dpi on nvidia, but for others, I only see DisplaySize which indirectly causes DPI calculations
<fub> yeah I have an intel card (its an thinkpad x1 carbon)
<fub> so I will look for the dimensions of my external monitor now
<fub> alkisg: so how do I get an unique identifier for my monitor?
<Thyriaen> I installed Ubuntu on my X1 Carbon and everything works as it should ( WiFi, function keys, sleep, shutdown ) - if I choose the minimal install and reinstall Ubuntu with that - will those things work out of the box aswell ?
<peet1> try it and tell me
<mentalita> hi
<mentalita> can I make my custom action appear under Create New Document/
<mentalita> xubuntu thunar
<alkisg> mentalita:  grep TEMPLATES ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<alkisg> This will probably show that your TEMPLATES folder is ~/Templates, which is a folder that you can create and put documents inside it
<alkisg> Those then appear in New> actions of file managers
<mentalita> alkisg: not sure what should I replace with what?
<alkisg> Just run the command and paste the result here
<mentalita> XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/Templates"
<mentalita> ok I see them
<alkisg> Right. So create /home/mentalita/Templates and put your templates there
<mentalita> ok
<mentalita> cheers man
<alkisg> np
<mentalita> here's a joint
<mentalita> alkisg: I can't change the icon tho :(
<alkisg> mentalita: icon on what, the file type in general or the menu in thunar?
<mentalita> alkisg: like when you right click somewhere in a folder, create new > python script. it's some generic icon...in a folder is different, like python's icon (it's still ugly but at least it's python's)
<mentalita> it's different in a folder8
<alkisg> Paste a screenshot, but that sounds thunar-specific, and I'm not using thunar...
<fub> alkisg: so in xorg.conf I cant set settings for a specific monitor
<fub> just for a specific "port" like DP1-1
<fub> I now tried writing a little script and put it in my .xinitrc
<fub> but even an echo "foo" > /home/myuser/test.log in the .xinitrc will not write to that log file
<mentalita> alkisg: http://i.imgur.com/o6boXHr.png here's in a folder, but it won't let me take a screenshot while the right click pop up menu is open
<fub> I have the feeling that gdm skips the xinitrc, because there is also no "exec i3" in there
<ducasse> fub: don't use .xinitrc, use .xsessionrc like i said earlier
<fub> ok, I will try
<hotwater99999> does kern.log and syslog not regenerate if you delete them?
<ducasse> fub: unless you actually use xinit/startx, which i doubt since you mention gdm
<fub> ducasse: this is the script I will execute from there: http://dpaste.com/1BJP8YQ
<fub> it should set the dpi only if I am using the 4k screen
<alkisg> fub: sounds strange if displaysize isn't per display :D
<fub> alkisg: what do you mean?
<hotwater99999> im deleted those files and its been some time and they have not regenerated
<ducasse> hotwater99999: try 'touch'ing them
<hotwater99999> how you do that?
<hotwater99999> ducasse:
<ducasse> 'touch /var/log/syslog' (as root)
<mentalita> can I change the icon of a template
<jk^> so, is clamAV just a scanner :\ not a completely security solution :\
<jk^> ?
<mentalita> or can I at least group custom actions in a folder
<hotwater99999> i think the other one is kern.log right?
<hotwater99999> i mean thats the name of one of the files
<fub> ducasse: thanks, putting it in xsessionrc executed it. it also executed xrandr --dpi 154 (as I wanted to), but maybe this is already too late in the xsession start so it has no effect? because all things are still tiny (and not the same as if I put the dpi setting in ~/.Xresources)
<hotwater99999> ducasse: they appeared but they are blank right now
<hotwater99999> i thought files like that would regenerate?
<hotwater99999> is this something that might get fixed on a reboot?
<alkisg> (11:12:06 πμ) mentalita: alkisg: http://i.imgur.com/o6boXHr.png here's in a folder, but it won't let me take a screenshot while the right click pop up menu is open => to do that you use a program that takes screenshots after 5 seconds (usually included)
<alkisg> (11:11:38 πμ) fub: alkisg: so in xorg.conf I cant set settings for a specific monitor => but that's exactly what monitor sections are for, to be able to specify settings per monitor
<alkisg> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xorg#Display_size_and_DPI
<mentalita> alkisg: I know I had it on mint but it's not here
<mentalita> alkisg: can I find out where are templates icon located?
<mentalita> or all the icons
<alkisg> mentalita: in general, .desktop files specify the icons. But I don't know about thunar, sorry.
<alkisg> hotwater99999: you also need to chown the files to syslog:adm
<omegaa_pdx> would anyone mind giving me a hand with blockid syntax for fstab ? I have all the information I need to mount my drive but I’m not parsing it correctly for some reason…..
<alkisg> omegaa_pdx: ask the more specific question; noone can say "yes I'll help you" before seeing the details..
<fub> alkisg: but if you look at the example there, you see the identifier is just "Monitor0"
<hotwater99999> alkisg: do you know the command for that? I didnt realize that this would not happen on auto lol
<omegaa_pdx> i think i figured it out, thanks anyways….
<fub> how should this differentiate between a 4k monitor and a different monitor I have
<alkisg> fub: of course not, it can be HDMI-0 etc
<alkisg> It's just an example
<alkisg> fub: type xrandr and check the output names
<fub> alkisg: right, so imagin this: Im at home and plug my 4k in HDMI-0, then Im at work and plug the FHD
<fub> both at HDMI-0
<fub> then the "Identifier" is the same, but they have different resolutions and dimensions, right?
<hotwater99999> anyone know the chown command for system log files?
<fub> so the identifier option is not monitor specific, its (connecting) port specific (DP1-1, DP1-2, HDMI-0, HDMI-1, ..)
<alkisg> fub: yes if you want to specify a different displaysize on the same output, it's getting more difficult, I'm not sure if a match xorg directive could do that. Alternatively, you could search to apply the xrandr command earlier, at the DM init stage.
<fub> hotwater99999: sudo chown user:group file
<fub> alkisg: exactly, thats what I am trying right now. I wrote a little script and put it in .xsessionrc, see here: http://dpaste.com/1BJP8YQ
<alkisg> I'm not sure that .xsessionrc is early enough
<fub> alkisg: yeah, thats what I also think, because the xrandr --dpi command in there has no effect on the UI
<fub> so where else can I put this?
<alkisg> Which ubuntu version and which display manager and which desktop environment?
<hotwater99999> that command did not work
<alkisg> hotwater99999: sudo chown syslog:adm /var/log/syslog
<alkisg> fub: `xrandr --output VGA-1 --dpi 144` in .xsessionrc works for me in Lubuntu 16.04
<hotwater99999> alkisg: the command worked but the files are still empty
<alkisg> hotwater99999: now try: logger hi
<alkisg> Then check your syslog
<hotwater99999> alkisg: they are both still blank
<Repentance> If we didn't get an answer on askubuntu, could we try here alternatively? I got a wifi issue ; . ;
<alkisg> hotwater99999: service rsyslog status
<alkisg> Repentance: yes, you can ask here. You can also mention the link of the question if you want.
<Repentance> Thanks
<hotwater99999> alkisg: https://zerobin.net/?e1da0cfa6a1d9f01#z2/76ahPn7MFpgxhz2V7YRGI1zR68fXLkeVlrTnX+B0=
<alkisg> hotwater99999: ok, try sudo service rsyslog restart; logger hi; tail /var/log/syslog
<Repentance> This was my issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/983103/after-installing-bluetooth-headphones-wifi-drops
<hotwater99999> alkisg: thanks they are both back up.. :)
<alkisg> np
<Repentance> I got on GitHub and went to the firmware driver's author's page where he has submitted his updated drivers for us to use: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues If you see the Issues page here, there are very similar issues to mine with the rtl8821ae LAN driver.
<Repentance> lwfinger actually commented back to my issue but without good advice, as I am clearly noob. But, even the method I followed with on askubuntu doesn't work because for some reason, I'm getting a reply back that the .conf config file with the parameters I've entered as suggested on the Ubuntu page I've linked to, that the parameters are being ignored.
<fub> I'm using ubuntu 17.10 with gdm and i3
<Repentance> This problem all started when I installed some Bluetooth headphones. So my wifi keeps dropping and the only thing I can think of doing right now is typing into command: sudo modprobe -r rtl8821ae && sudo modprobe rtl8821ae
<fub> alkisg: just tested, when I put "xrand --output DP1-1 --dpi 154" in my .xsessionrc, it does not change anything with the look (everything still tiny), but xdpyinfo shows the 154 dpi.
<fub> (but this also happens when I started i3 and then type xrandr --dpi. the dpi is changed but it has no effect
<alkisg> fub: put `xterm` in that file, and see if xterm starts before the session
<fub> alkisg: "exec xterm" or just "xterm" ?
<alkisg> Just xterm
<alkisg> You're supposed to see an xterm without a window manager etc
<alkisg> Then when you exit it, the session will continue normally
<alkisg> In xterm, type `ps faux` to see what's running at that point and whatnot
<fub> no xterm here
<fub> I logged out and logged in again
<fub> which xterm "xterm not found"
<fub> maybe I need to install this first
<fub> ok, next try
<fub> alkisg: okay, xterm is started before everything else appears
<Repentance> If I'm not replying it's due to the obvious issues.
<alkisg> fub: run `ps faux | nc termbin.com 9999` to put a list of processes to pastebin
<fub> got it in a text file, will paste, second
<alkisg> ...if you only have systemd --user, gdm and xterm there... then it's early enough
<fub> Xsession i3 > xterm
<fub> alkisg: http://dpaste.com/3XPZ7JR
<fub> line 160 is what you are looking for I guess
<Repentance> I'm a noob with i3... I'd like to learn how to use it eventually.
<alkisg> fub: yes, although it seems like i3 doesn't clean up the sessions properly, you still have processes from the previous logout, check the bottom
<alkisg> fub: so, it's early enough, and it's weird if settings are not applied at that point. Try to set dpi manually now before typing exit to continue, does that work?
<fub> alkisg: no, does not work. xdpyinfo shows its 154x154, but after exiting the term, its still tiny
<Repentance> I wish I could see a print screen of what this setup looks like, sounds cool.
<fub> Repentance: its tiny currently, when its normal size I can make a screenshot for you ;)
<Repentance> cool !
<fub> alkisg: can I leave all this gnome-shell session stuff out? maybe thats the problem?
<Repentance> I downloaded someone's advertised color scheme for Vim I saw on his YouTube page link to his GitHub. Sometimes, it doesn't hurt borrowing creativity
<alkisg> fub: you're using wayland btw :D
<alkisg> fub: so, xorg is kind of "emulated" there... maybe you should be seeking wayland specific instruction instead. Try logging in with the xorg session.
<fub> I thought when using i3, it falls back to xorg
<fub> how do I switch to an i3 with xorg session
<alkisg> I've never used i3, wait for someone else there...
<Repentance> fub know of any good intro tutorials for i3?
<fub> the i3 page had everything I needed
<Repentance> I've had it installed, played with it months ago.
<Repentance> OK, cool.
<throstur> my 16.04 LTS virtual machines are all segfaulting on `apt update`... fairly new install, any known issues with the distribution?
<fub> q
<Repentance> Just using tmux for now. Will eventually give it a go again.
<alkisg> throstur: no segfaults here
<throstur> alkisg: what image did you base off?
<alkisg> throstur: I'm talking about desktop ubuntu 16.04.3... mate, lubuntu and unity
<fub> alkisg: are you sure I am using the "emulated wayland" ? Because echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE tells me "x11"
<alkisg> fub: oh, I saw wayland in your process list, I didn't dive further
<alkisg> I haven't used wayland yet a lot, I don't know its quirks
<fub> ok
<akik> fub: you can check with xrandr. it'll say WAYLAND0
<fub> no WAYLAND in there
<mosez> is it possible to create 2 independent software raids with mdadm?
<throstur> alkisg: okay alkisg
<fub> so then we are still left with the question why using xrand --dpi does not work in my xsessionsrc
<mosez> background: i've got 2 spinning disk i want to use for the os as raid 1 and i've got 2 ssd i want to use as raid 0 for thing sthat require speed.
<alkisg> fub: remind me, are you using 2 monitors simultaneously, or only one at a time?
<fub> alkisg: just one
<fub> laptop lid is closed
<fub> I tried putting the xrand command in /etc/gdm3/PreSession/Default, but then the session will not start (I am thrown back to login screen)
<alkisg> fub: and you're using i3 as the window manager, but you're using gnome apps with that, right?
<akik> fub: it's xrandr not xrand
<throstur> which versions *most closely* resemble 16.04 LTS ?
<fub> alkisg: yeah but not a lot of them. just things like the screenshotter etc. for everything else I have other tools
<fub> akik: yeah, was a typo
<alkisg> fub: I mean, you could use a gsetting instead, e.g. https://askubuntu.com/questions/875832/how-to-set-per-monitor-scaling-on-wayland
<alkisg> This changes text size on the fly
<alkisg> Something like: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface text-scaling-factor 2
<fub> alkisg: no, somehow the gnome settings do not make a difference
<fub> also the media keys, touchpad, etc. are not controlled by gnome
<akik> fub: gnome has hard coded the dpi to 96. but you were using i3?
<fub> it was before when I could use gnome-settings-daemon
<alkisg> So that command above does nothing?
<fub> akik: when I put the dpi settings in ~/.Xresources, then it works and I have my 154dpi here on i3. No other way works. The problem is that I work with the laptop and sometimes with an 4k screen. Im looking for a solution where I do not have to change the Xresources before each login process.
<fub> alkisg: exactly
<alkisg> fub: ok, and what do you need to do to actually see your dpi settings applied?
<alkisg> Sorry, just read about .xresources
<akik> xdpyinfo will show the dpi value
<fub> alkisg: Xft.dpi: 154 in ~/.Xresources
<alkisg> fub: well then, instead of doing an xrandr command at .xsessionrc, maybe you could recreate .Xresources based on the connected display?
<fub> alkisg: this might be an idea
<fub> so in the .xsessionrc I echo the correct dpi in this file?
<alkisg> Yup
<fub> but then we need to hope its not read before xsessionsrc is executed
<fub> let me try
<alkisg> Right
<fub> nope, its too late. dpi still at 96 now
<rexwin_> what is purpose of uMap instance in ubuntu machine?
<alkisg> fub: try doing it from gdm init dirs then
<alkisg> If you don't have permission there, use a symlink instead, ~/.Xresources pointing somewhere where gdm has write permissions
<fub> gdm init dirs?
<alkisg> It used to support some init-presession.d etc etc dirs, I suppose it still does
<fub> like /etc/gdm4/PreSession/Default ?
<alkisg> Right
<fub> *gdm3
<fub> alkisg: a simple echo "Xft.dpi: 154" > /home/foo/.Xresources worked
<fub> interestingly xdpyinfo still shows 96
<alkisg> Cool
<fub> but I can see that its 154
<alkisg> Xft.dpi sounds like the font dpi, not the display dpi
<fub> alkisg: maybe adjusting with xrandr already worked, but had no effect on the font?
<xcom169> why 17.10 is missing from many ppas ?
<mentalita> hi
<mentalita> hello
<mentalita> can i please ask a q
<mentalita> i need help
<mentalita> hi?
<mentalita> how can I make a folder for my custom actions when I right click somewhere in a folder in thunar, I want to have like that thing that expands 'Create New' ?
<Neo1> I installed php 5 how to remove all lack?
<Neo1> how I can check what apps installed and remove not important?
<Ben64> Neo1: 'dpkg -l' will show you what packages you have
<Neo1> I did it sudo apt-get remove php7.0 and sudo apt-get remove php7.1 and got it http://prntscr.com/hkqhts
<Ben64> Neo1: ok
<Neo1> they are not removed?
<Neo1> Ben64: here only modules http://prntscr.com/hkqjjz
<Ben64> why pictures of text
<Ben64> pastebins exist
<Neo1> installed php5.6 http://american-chat.ru/info.php
<Neo1> not good, but work
<Neo1> I have still one VPS there was installed ISPManager and all structure Apache2 changed. Who know where there created virtual hosts?
<acresearch> people is there is a way to generate a beep from the terminal? a command that can generate a BEEEEEEP instead of \a that generates the default DUHB???
<Ben64> don't run 5.6 on 16.04
<Neo1> I have there 3 virtual host and went to folder /etc/apache2/sites-available and there only 000-defaul.php and I have 3 virtual host are made by ISPManager ....
<Neo1> Ben64: why? majority wp plugins doesn't work with php7 ???
<Ben64> then get better plugins
<Neo1> php7 is raw
<Neo1> Ben64: yes I will seek better plugin behalf php7...
<Neo1> No
<Ben64> well since  you're using 3rd party repositories and software, this channel isn't really for you
<Neo1> a few years later when it will good made and compatible with old version then I'll use it
<Neo1> Ben64: seems php5 presents in default repository
<Ben64> it isn't
<Neo1> sudo apt-get php5 and all installed
<Ben64> from a 3rd party repository
<Neo1> really?
<Ben64> yep
<Neo1> maybe
<Ben64> it's kind of scary that you don't know what you're running on your own server
<Neo1> Ben64: I bad understand commands, just trying if work all right
<Neo1> not try other commands
<Neo1> ubuntu early remove php5, should return it back
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey MonkeyDust
<acresearch> people is there is a way to generate a beep from the terminal? a command that can generate a BEEEEEEP instead of \a that generates the default DUHB???
<geirha> acresearch: beep from the beep package, perhaps
<acresearch> geirha: how do i use it? it keeps asking for an audio file
<fub> alkisg: I also cant use the /etc/gdm3/PreSession/Default trick :/ Problem is that at this time, I cant get the resolution of the screen, so I dont know if highdpi or not...
<fub> I know tried adjusting the /usr/share/xsessions/i3.desktop file. Cloning the file and making an entry for a) i3 b) i3 hidpi, but somehow I cant make an "echo ... > /home/myuser/.Xresources" there
<fub> I just get back thrown to the login shell
<fub> alkisg: I may have found a way to adjust Xft.dpi "on-the-fly": xrdb -merge <(echo "Xft.dpi: 154")
<steenman> how do i run a command everytime my server boots?
<Industrial> Hi.
<steenman> hi
<Industrial> How do I enable Java plugins in Firefox on Ubuntu?
<steenman> i dont know sorry
<steenman> wheres that ducasse when you need him!
<catphish> is there any way to skip creation of a user during the normal server install process?
<BluesKaj> Industrial,d they should be enabled bt default, but you can find java  if you type about:config in the FF addresbar then java in the search
<mentalita> can I change this 'Create Document' to something else?
<mentalita> in Thunar
<mentalita> when you right click
<mentalita> somewhere in a folder
<jurgentje> Hi... I just tried installing PulseAudio Equalizer. I get a setting in Shell extensions that asks me if I want to enable system wide PulseAudio-Equalizer. But whatever I choose, I don't see the equalizer. Any experience with this? (supo apt install pulseaudio-equalizer). I'm getting that dialog box when trying to lanuch the equalizer from inside the software center.
<geirha> mentalita: change to what?
<mentalita> at least 'Create', or better yet add new child menu like that 'Crate Document'
<mentalita> Create*
<mentalita> I know I can make custom actions but I'm asking child menus
<geirha> other than translating it, I don't think you can alter the menu in any meaningful way ... other than modifying the source code itself of course
<TBotNik> All: What is the best tutorial for Apache Aliases?
<BluesKaj> jurgentje, you might be better off using the alsa-equalizer, it's global by default
<BluesKaj> jurgentje, aka Alsaequal
<BluesKaj> jurgentje, my mistake it's libasound2-plugin-equal.
<Seveas> !info debhelper trusty
<ubottu> debhelper (source: debhelper): helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Version 9.20131227ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 590 kB, installed size 995 kB
<Seveas> !info debhelper xenial
<ubottu> debhelper (source: debhelper): helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Version 9.20160115ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 721 kB, installed size 1300 kB
<Seveas> !info debhelper zesty
<ubottu> debhelper (source: debhelper): helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Version 10.2.2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 724 kB, installed size 1304 kB
<eskatrem> Hello, I did a `sudo apt-get --fix-broken install` that removed me apt and I can reinstall it with dpkg
<eskatrem> *and I CANT reinstall it with dpkg...
<GrandPa-G> I am confused about ports "open" when ufw is disabled. My googling gives conflicting answers. If I use https://mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.aspx?action=scan%3afoo.com&run=toolpage# and ufw is disabled, should I get any port status open?
<geirha> eskatrem: yikes. Did you add a bad ppa or something?
<eskatrem> geirha: not AFAIK. I didnt add a ppa recently
<jk^> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Seveas> eskatrem: that sounds horrendously wrong. Do you still have the console output of that apt-get command?
<alkisg> eskatrem: why, what's the message you get when you try to install apt with dpkg?
<eskatrem> Seveas: here is the end of my apt history (from /var/log/apt/history.log): http://paste.ubuntu.com/26139293/
<Seveas> eskatrem: ok, not quite as disastrous as I expected. My next question is the same as alkisg's :)
<eskatrem> alkisg Seveas here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26139300/
<geirha> seems it just removed all :i386 packages
<eskatrem> yikes
<Seveas> It did not
<geirha> so 64 bit apt should still be installed
<Seveas> eskatrem: you're installing libapt-pkg, which wasn't removed. Try installing apt
<eskatrem> I have an i7 by the way, I am not sure if I should install :i386 or :amd64 packages
<Seveas> geirha: this seems to be an i386 system
<alkisg> eskatrem: dpkg --print-architecture
<eskatrem> oh thanks alkisg
<geirha> but it also mentions :amd64 packages
<alkisg> Also, which ubuntu version is that?
<eskatrem> ok, it's i386. I have ubuntu 17.10
<linuxthefish> hi, why do I have a load of messages like "Starting delivery, 6099 message(s) in queue." in /var/log/syslog? my server is on the internet!
<Seveas> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.5.1 (artful), package size 1123 kB, installed size 3666 kB
<Seveas> !info apt zesty
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.6~17.04.1 (zesty), package size 1103 kB, installed size 3556 kB
<Seveas> artful
<alkisg> eskatrem: start there: https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/apt
<alkisg> Ah sorry artful
<Seveas> hm, wait
<Seveas> it installed 64 bit apt and remved 32bit apt
<alkisg> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/apt
<eskatrem> alkisg Seveas here is what I get when trying to install apt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26139312/
<Seveas> are you trying to move from 32 to 64 bit?
<eskatrem> hmm no
<Seveas> eskatrem: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg --print-architecture
<Seveas> (and pastebin the output of all that)
<linuxthefish> when i do apt-get remove nullmailer why does it want to install exim? i don't want to send emails!!
<Seveas> add dpkg --print-foreign-architectures to that list
<alkisg> eskatrem: also, the output of this: dpkg -l '*apt*' | grep -v ^un
<Seveas> linuxthefish: because something you installed wants an mta to be installed
<linuxthefish> ah i just deleted "/etc/nullmailer /usr/lib/nullmailer /usr/share/man/man7/nullmailer.7.gz /etc/init.d/nullmailer" stupid email
<tomreyn> linuxthefish: you'll have soemthing installed which depends on an mta
<linuxthefish> tomreyn, how can i see what that is?
<tomreyn> linuxthefish: i'm just trying to remember the mta meta package name
<eskatrem> Seveas: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26139325/
<Seveas> ok, so you have a 32 bit machine
<Seveas> but for some reason a bunch of 64bit packages got installed
<Seveas> dpkg -l | grep amd64
<Seveas> pastebin the result
<eskatrem> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26139331/
<tomreyn> linuxthefish: mail-transport-agent
<tomreyn> linuxthefish: try removing this package
<eskatrem> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26139337/
<linuxthefish> tomreyn, "Virtual packages like 'mail-transport-agent' can't be removed" O.o
<Seveas> ah. This broke when you installed skypeforlinux
<Seveas> so let's first remove that: sudo dpkg -P skypeforlinxu
<eskatrem> Seveas: you're saying that I have a 32 bits machine, for some reason I installed packages for 64 bits, and then somehow apt decided to remove itself because of that
<tomreyn> linuxthefish: good point. ;) do you still have any exim packages installed? dpkg -l 'exim*'
<Seveas> eskatrem: there are a few more steps in that process, but basically yes
<eskatrem> wow, I have no idea how you could get that
<Seveas> and the package that caused this was skype
<eskatrem> and I removed skype for linux by the way
<linuxthefish> thanks tomreyn, fixed now!
<Seveas> cool, now let's get apt back in order
<eskatrem> hmm but I installed skype months ago
<linuxthefish> the best skype client for linux is their web client, https://web.skype.com/en/
<eskatrem> best/less worse
<Seveas> eskatrem: dpkg -P libapt-pkg5.0:amd64
<Seveas> might fail, in that case: dpkg -P libapt-pkg5.0:amd64 synaptic:amd64
<eskatrem> Seveas: it did fail, gonna try the second instruction
<Seveas> if that fails, pastebin output
<alkisg> apt-transport-https:amd64 too
<eskatrem> it failed... gonna pastebin the output
<Seveas> alkisg: probably, yes
<linuxthefish> is it possible to remove messages like this from the syslog? "Dec  8 13:11:01 user-OptiPlex-760 CRON[13124]: (root) CMD (bash cloudflare.sh > /dev/null)"
<linuxthefish> i have to run this cron ever minute, and it's a lot of syslog spam
<eskatrem> alkisg Seveas http://paste.ubuntu.com/26139377/
<Seveas> alkisg: one point for you :)
<alkisg> ;)
<alkisg> bbiab
<Seveas> eskatrem: dpkg -P libapt-pkg5.0:amd64 synaptic:amd64 apt-transport-https:amd64
<eskatrem> yeah ok it did work after I added apt-transport-https:amd64
<Seveas> cool, now try dpkg --configure -a
<eskatrem> ok done, worked fine
<Seveas> apt-get install --reinstall apt apt-transport-https
<Seveas> and if that works, pastebin the outut of a new run of dpkg -l | grep amd64
<eskatrem> WOW, it (seems to) work(s)
<eskatrem> it WORKED!
<Seveas> cool, apt works, time to clean up more
<eskatrem> apt-get autoremove ?
<Seveas> apt-get -s autoremove
<Seveas> (and pastebin the output, together with that of dpkg -l | grep amd64)
<Neo1> how to check default app on ubuntu I installed or now?
<Seveas> Neo1: I'm afraid that that sentence doesn't quite parse... can you rephrase?
<eskatrem> Seveas: there you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26139398/
<Neo1> I reinstalled server and tried ufw app list and get error this app doesn't exists
<eskatrem> yek, I do have a bunch of amd:64 packages
<Neo1> command now found, http://prntscr.com/hksata
<Neo1> What does it mean?
<Seveas> eskatrem: apt-get autoremoves removes a few more packages than just the amd64 ones. If you're ok with that, run it :)
<Seveas> eskatrem: and afterwards, do another dpkg -l | grep amd64 and see what's left (pastebin)
<Seveas> Neo1: that means ufw has not been installed
<Neo1> Seveas: it was installed on ubuntu server default and on other server not, why?
<Neo1> Seveas: they use differ ISO?
<Seveas> Neo1: no idea. I hate that thing anyway, so it's always removed on my servers :)
<eskatrem> hmm... how does `apt-get autoremoves` decide what to remove?
<Neo1> Seveas: how I can check list of apps installed on my server?
<Neo1> seems on this server default much
<Seveas> eskatrem: if you install package A, and it depends on B, C, and D, then B, C and D are marked as auto-installed. If you then remove A, autoremove will see that B, C, and D can also be removed
<Neo1> Seveas: I can install my OS on virtual server?
<Seveas> Neo1: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<eskatrem> ok so basically the packages that were installed as dependencies of packages that were removed afterwards
<Seveas> eskatrem: correct
<eskatrem> uh I seem to have lots of amd64 packages still http://paste.ubuntu.com/26139420/
<Seveas> eskatrem: apt-get -s remove libc6:amd64
<Neo1> in my server exists disks, I can install OS from ISO? http://prntscr.com/hksdpi
<Seveas> and pastebin the output. That *should* get rid of all of them (except that -s makes it a noop and it just shows what it would do)
<Seveas> Neo1: that's a question for your hoster. Ubuntu supports installing on virtual servers just fine, but no idea how that's done in your environment.
<eskatrem> Seveas: nope, still some left: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26139436/
<geirha> the -s only simulated, it didn't remove anything
<Seveas> eskatrem: because -s means 'don't actually do this'. I wanted to see the output first, as it could do bad things :)
<Seveas> but it doesn't. So run it without -s
<gulzar> anyone using vlc and themes (eg: arc-dark, deepdark etc) with vlc? I always get two windows in VLC. One hidden and one playing video. But with default theme there is only one window. Anyone?
<eskatrem> ok, it's removing stuff now
<fub> alkisg: so the trick I posted works fine!
<fub> thanks anyway for your help :)
<Neo1> there also nano not found
<Neo1> vi instead
<Neo1> how check ubuntu version?
<eskatrem> Seveas I finished to remove libc6:amd64 but I still have some amd64 packages left
<EraserPencil> What is the difference between setting up static IP from this guide https://www.modmypi.com/blog/how-to-give-your-raspberry-pi-a-static-ip-address-update
<Neo1> seems there is not ubuntu 16.04
<eskatrem> I suppose it's not such a big deal now...
<EraserPencil> and this guide https://www.modmypi.com/blog/tutorial-how-to-give-your-raspberry-pi-a-static-ip-address
<eskatrem> Seveas: I was impressed that you could diagnose and solve my problems so easily, thanks a lot!
<Neo1> host support say me I can install any OS, load ISO and make hi as load OS and setup
<Neo1> it means I can even windows server setup there
<Neo1> on VPS can install any OS yes?
<Neo1> on digitalocean too or only from list?
<jurgentje> did anyone in here already try installing pulseaudio-equalizer on Ubuntu 17.10 (64 bits)? Here, it says it's installed, but I can't find a way to open it.
<ducasse> Neo1: we don't support digitalocean, they do. ask them.
<Thyriaen> i just installed ubuntu 17.10 on my x1 carbon and everything works as it should ( wifi, sleep, shutdown, trackpad ) will those things work out of the box aswell when i choose the Minimal Install ( the 50MB install ) or how much work would i have to do to get those drivers working ?
<Thyriaen> I am asking because i had some problems when installing debian or other ubuntu based distributions - so thats why i am asking
<alkisg> (03:34:43 μμ) fub: alkisg: so the trick I posted works fine! => nice
<fub> Thyriaen: Im running 17.01 on a x1c here as well, except the fingerprint reader everything works
<Thyriaen> fub: did you install with the minimal iso ? ( given here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD )
<fub> no, I took the default installation
<fub> but Im not running gnome
<Thyriaen> fub: yea the default installer works for me perfectly too
<Thyriaen> fub: but i prefer a minimal install - so i am wondering how much extra work i would have to do in oder to get everything working
<fub> okay
<Seveas> eskatrem: you're welcome :) And I've been doing support in here for 13 years, I've seen a lot of things before, this was not the first multiarch weirdness :)
<ducasse> Thyriaen: depends what you mean by 'everything'
<ducasse> Thyriaen: it's mostly a matter of just installing the right packages
<Thyriaen> ducasse: by 'everything' i was refering to the appropriate drivers for my hardware
<Thyriaen> ducasse: so how to get wifi working - cause on ubuntu i was using the proprietary iwlwifi package which had the effect of not shutting down my laptop correctly cause it would hang on the shutdown procedure of iwlwifi
<Thyriaen> ducasse: so really all i want is wifi support, touchpad & trackpoint and proper shutdown with sleep support
<Repentance> Can anyone help with this wifi issue I'm having? Lame
<tomreyn> Repentance: depends on the issue, did you describe it, yet?
<Repentance> Sure tomreyn
<ducasse> tomreyn: most wifi chipsets are supported by the kernel, some require firmwares (but i don't know about yours), touchpad etc is normally included in the x packages, and shutdown/sleep is now handled by systemd/logind iirc
<Repentance> Thank you.
<Repentance> https://askubuntu.com/questions/983103/after-installing-bluetooth-headphones-wifi-drops is my question
<Repentance> I'm using firmware.
<tomreyn> Repentance: i believae what ducasse just addressed at me was meant to go to you
<Repentance> Ah. Let me go looking.
<Repentance> I continuously have to rely on my firmware to restart my wifi after it keeps dropping connection.
<Repentance> I'm having to c&p sudo modprobe -r rtl8821ae && sudo modprobe rtl8821ae every few minutes
<Repentance> I tried entering a command on my iwlwifi.conf file, but to no avail. And I was given a warning that my parameters in my rtl8821ae.conf file were being ignored.
<tomreyn> Repentance:  sorry, reading it again i guess duscasse was actually talking to Thyriaen
<Repentance> Ah ok.
<tomreyn> Repentance: i'll check your askubuntu post now
<Repentance> Thanks
<Repentance> Me and quite a few others are going through the same issue. I tried contacting the firmware driver's author via GitHub but it wasn't successful.
<Repentance> https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues
<Thyriaen> ducasse: ok - sounds good
<Thyriaen> ducasse: if my wifi works on 17.10 does that mean it is included in the kernel and thus should also work with the minimal install ? :)
<liefer> I would very much like to have vfio-pci load before xhci_hcd, is that possible? it seems that because xhci_hcd is compiled into the kernel (not as a module) i cannot get vfio-pci to load for my device before xhci_hcd has already claimed it.... what do?
<tomreyn> Repentance: let'S start from the very beginning: which ubuntu (also point) release are you running, is it all updated, which hardware do you have exactly there?
<Repentance> Sure.
<Repentance> Running 17.10 with all updates made.
<Repentance> Running an ASUS X555LAB w/ 7.7GiB Mem, Intel Core i7-5500CPU.
<tomreyn> Repentance: what does "lspci -nn | grep Network && lsusb | grep Network" return?
<Repentance> sure, I think I just ran lshw
<Repentance> Which said  RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<Repentance> Hold on.
<Repentance> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:8821]
<alkisg> grep -i wireless....
<Repentance> Thanks.. yeah, that last one was wired.
<ducasse> Thyriaen: the intel cards usually 'just work', ime
<Thyriaen> ducasse: alright thanks i will try the minimal install when i get home and hope everything 'just works' :p
<ducasse> Thyriaen: remember to install the x stuff if you want a gui :)
<Thyriaen> ducasse: ye xD
<ducasse> Thyriaen: i've went this route myself a fair few times, and it always seems there's one or two more x-something packages i need to install for stuff to work as expected. most are pretty obvious, though :)
<Thyriaen> ducasse: oh well
<Thyriaen> ducasse: i did the same on debian
<tomreyn> Repentance: so the rtl88921ae driver which comes with 17.10 does not provide stable connectivity out of the box, right?
<tomreyn> Repentance: those combo modules (wireless + bluetooth) can be tricky.
<GrandPa-G> if I am connected via ssh (port 22) and then I put in a rule for the firewall to block port 22, will I immedately be disconnected? i.e. when does the rule start, now or next boot?
<tomreyn> Repentance: i found this similar report, I assume you've come across similar posts as well https://askubuntu.com/questions/972335/ubuntu-17-10-wifi-issues . If the stock 17.10 drivers do not work well for you, did you try building and loading the driver from the Git repository references by thios post, yet?
<tomreyn> i.e. https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.git
<ducasse> tomreyn: unless imisremember totally, that particular chipset is infamous for making problems
<tomreyn> search results suggest this
<Repentance> Yeah, and if you see the Issues on the github page, rtl8821ae has been mentioned numerous times.
<Repentance> Unstable connectvity.
<Repentance> tomreyn If I could undo this, I would have. I had downloaded the firmware modules from the rtlwifi_new git, and it was working until thath appened.
<Repentance> Let me read that post.
<Repentance> Question tomreyn. I wondered about maybe 'uninstalling' and reinstalling. However, I wouldn't know how to do this.
<Repentance> Because I tried to entering sudo make install via terminal and for some reason I got a no target error.
<Repentance> I even uninstalled the Bluetooth headphones and my Bluetooth is turned off, EVEN though I have had installs from other Bluetooth devices in the past, like my wireless speakers.
<ecdhe> Is there a definitive reference on administrating changes to xenial graphical sessions (adding workspaces, changing wallpaper, changing terminal profile preferences, removing icons from the dash, changing power button behavior and sleep settings, etc)
<ecdhe> I can script this stuff when a single user is logged in, but I'd like to be able to configure it for mutliple users when they are not logged in.
<ducasse> Repentance: no target = probably no makefile
<Repentance> Weird, I was looking at the Makefile, too which confused me... and looking at the file it was targeting. Let me gitclone these files again.
<Repentance> I like how the author of the firmware replied to me that I was entering "arbitrary parameters that you do not understand" . Noob alert.
<Repentance> I'm going to restart my computer now tomreyn and see if there was any change. As arbitrary of a parameter he said it was, my wifi hasn't crashed yet and it's been almost 15 - 20 minutes now.
<tomreyn> Repentance: so youz are pachecohjr on Github and the issue you reported is https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues/294 - I assume.
<Repentance> I went ahead and just recompiled and reinstalled the driver files, esp. since I saw there was an update 2 months ago in the btcoexist folder.
<Repentance> Yes, tomreyn that's me.
<tomreyn> Repentance: okay, it's good to know what we'Re tlaking about
<tomreyn> Repentance: try shutting down the system and removing power, also battery, then replug both and power it up again.
<Repentance> Good idea. Be back in a bit.
<jk^> On guide's page i read it's better burn DVD at a low speed. Have i to set the "lowest" speed in the burning software?
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/bNH3YyQc
<MWM> I have been reading https://askubuntu.com/questions/32164/what-does-a-keyring-do and want to check if I understand what the keyring is correctly
<MWM> so (as I understand it) the keyring is an encryption system for anything that stores a password (like your web browser) so that the file containing these stored passwords is encrypted?
<tomreyn> Repentance: so, i think the reply of 'lwfinger' to the issue you posted at https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues/294 is a good place to start, and may require some translations / explanations. He has a point about you risking to break hardware if you apply module options you have not read documentation for.
<Repentance> Thank you.
<jk^> anyone can help me?
<jk^> On guide's page i read it's better burn DVD at a low speed. Have i to set the "lowest" speed in the burning software?
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/bNH3YyQc
<tomreyn> Repentance: he also discusses that the 'default view' on this Git repository he provides is actually quite outdated and you'd better use the one available in the mainline kernel (i.e. what ubuntu are built from)
<Repentance> I'll look up this parameter, however, it seems like the wifi is running stable again.
<Repentance> Understood. And how can I do that, then?
<tomreyn> Repentance: do what, use the default kernel + module? you'd undo the changes you may have made and maybe reinstall the packages ubuntu provides.
<Repentance> Yes.
<tomreyn> Repentance: do you currently use custom module parameters? which driver / kernel module do you currently use, the one from ubuntu, the one from iwfinger, or something else? do you use a different kernel, too?
<Repentance> I believe I'm using iwfinger's.
<Repentance> And I think a different kernel.
<Repentance> How may I confirm?
<tomreyn> "cat /proc/version" should tell you about your kernel
<tomreyn> "cat /proc/cmdline" should tell you about custom kernel boot options.
<Repentance> OK, cool.
<Repentance> Linux version 4.13.0-19-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-021) (gcc version 7.2.0 (Ubuntu 7.2.0-8ubuntu3)) #22-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 4 11:58:07 UTC 2017
<tomreyn> and the files in /etc/modprobe.d/ should contain any custom module parameters
<Repentance> Right. I've been in modprobe.d resolving some of the issues I've had since this all started.
<rrman> Hello. The ghost of my MTP device remains when I replug it once more there are more ghosts shown in Nautilus, also when I run the command "gio mount -l". Command log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26140000/
<rrman> Volume 1 to 4 is the same and 3 of them aren't mounted.
<tomreyn> Repentance: "modinfo rtl8821ae" should provide information on the kernel module itself
<Repentance> I can view the information, yes, thank you.
<tomreyn> Repentance: you seem to be running the default artful (17.10) kernel
<Repentance> Yes.
<Repentance> And I will keep it that way.
<tomreyn> Repentance: the end of the lsmod output explains which module parameters are available and (sometimes) what they do
<Repentance> icarus@icarus-X555LAB:~$ modinfo rtl8821ae filename:       /lib/modules/4.13.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtlwifi/rtl8821ae/rtl8821ae.ko
<Repentance> Yes, I see the parameters available.
<Repentance> I see the control power save here. But, in the github he mentions how the parameter applies to the wireless interfaces and not the host computer. Wouldn't that mean then that the parameter I entered for turning off firmware power-save control, not work?
<Repentance> Or would it work on somewhere else besides my computer? I'm assuming this laptop is the host computer.
<tomreyn> Repentance: package "linux-image-extra-4.13.0-19-generic" provides the /lib/modules/4.13.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtlwifi/rtl8821ae/rtl8821ae.ko module file. to make sure you use the module provided by ubuntu, you can run: sudo apt reinstall linux-image-extra-4.13.0-19-generic
<tomreyn> Repentance: about power control: fwlps=0 disabled power control by the module, supposedly meaning it will push as much power to the chipset as it can at all time. this can break hardware if it's not meant to run fully powered at all time.
<tomreyn> more likely, it won't immediately break it but it may remarkably reduce its remaining life time (so it may fail in weeks rather than 10 years)
<akik> there's also the option to disable the wireless power management with "iwconfig wlan0 power off" that has helped me many times with wireless problems
<tomreyn> Repentance: with a problematic wireless chipset like yours i would just decide to use it for either wireless or bluetooth, not both. probably wireless. and if i need the other functionality i'd provide this by connecting a seperate piece of hardware to usb (or other buses you have available).
<arora> hey, is there any way to get git flow chart?
<Repentance> Thank you tomreyn. It unfortunately seems like that would have to be the option I'd have to take. I don't use Bluetooth that often anyway.
<Repentance> Thanks tomreyn, I will make sure I'm running the module provided by ubuntu since I see it available for use.
<isaiahnixon> I have a live persistent usb install of ubuntu 16.04 and I want to make a new default user. I know there are some caveats to doing things that way. Anybody have any advice?
<Emospice> Good morning. I'm currently having trouble debugging a problem with systemd user jobs seemingly not getting a journal entry. Is there somewhere I might read up on how this behavior is handled? The SystemD logs seem to indicate all I have to do is set "StandardOutput" and possibly "StandardError" to "journal" and "inherit" (or "journal" and "journal").
<Emospice> (this is on 16.04, if that changes anything)
<Repentance> tomreyn I tried reinstall just in case: got error message E: Invalid operation reinstall
<alkisg> isaiahnixon: just install ubuntu on the usb instead of using the live version :D
<alkisg> Then you can have persistance, users and all
<isaiahnixon> alkisg, I have tried time and again. I cannot get a proper uefi boot with a full install.
<tomreyn> Repentance: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<tomreyn> + package name
<ducasse> isaiahnixon: check the grub-install man page on the --removable option
<jk^> problem with burning :(
<Repentance> Thank you tomreyn, just did it.
<Repentance> Hopefully this stays working.
<isaiahnixon> ducasse, do you have a guide for how to use that flag in a practical sense. Because I have installed Grub on a boot partition of a full ubuntu install before with that flag and it has not worked out for me.
<alkisg> isaiahnixon: I haven't seen any such issues, did you use an mbr or a gpt partitioned stick, and did you have a vfat efi partition there?
<alkisg> Since your stick obviously boots, it's just a matter of providing a grub.cfg, to boot a normal ubuntu from there...
<isaiahnixon> I used gpt and this usb is an hdd not flash. if that makes any difference.
<leftyfb> How can I get some traction on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1736794 ? I know oerheks was interested in looking into it the other day but I haven't seen them online since.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1736794 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "iwlwifi driver for Intel 7260 crashing " [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> isaiahnixon: not much difference, and what was the error message while trying to boot it?
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/hGS3US1D
<jk^> :(
<isaiahnixon> No error message, just the grub terminal. A recovery revealed that the grub install could not find root or home partitions or even the linux kernel, despite me writing in the uuids in the fdisk file.
<alkisg> isaiahnixon: I would suggest trying it again, and coming here to troubleshoot any issues. Don't do anything manually, just a normal installation on the external disk.
<isaiahnixon> A normal install assumes a dual boot environment.
<isaiahnixon> Which means I have to reconfigure my boot settings on Windows, again.
<isaiahnixon> Unless I'm just doing it wrong (very probable at this point)
<alkisg> isaiahnixon: no mixing of boot managers
<alkisg> The efi partition would be on the external disk
<alkisg> Not related at all to the efi partition on your internal disk
<alkisg> The external disk would be bootable in any pc, not related to your internal disk at all
<alkisg> You can even remove the internal disk while installing :D
<isaiahnixon> That might be a good idea lol. The efi partition on my internal has picked up the install even when I set the boot instructions to go to the external drive.
<isaiahnixon> Thank you for your time, alkisg and ducasse :)
<alkisg> np
<Epx998> Is there an option for service to get only an exit code returned instead 'is running' or what have you?
<Neo1> I include to virtual machine ISO with ubuntu server 16.04, I can it setup using shell?
<Neo1> from one ubuntu run ISO with other ubuntu and install it
<compdoc> if you boot an iso in a virtual machine, should install fine
<Neo1> compdoc: I did not right, support has given me guide
<Neo1> you make stop virtual machine and than run
<Neo1> how to do who interesting https://www.host-food.ru/faq/vps/resize.disk.on.linux.vps/
<compdoc> I cant read that
<compdoc> are you saying everything works now?
<ecdhe> What process is responsible for setting XDG_RUNTIME_DIR for my shell?
<Neo1> how to get link on ubuntu server?
<Neo1> I need link for VPS load from there
<borw3> Wow, ubuntu is slow!!!
<borw3> Memory hog
<bcowan> lol
<borw3> Boots with 1.3GB consumed.
<borw3> And on new Gnome, it uses 1.5GB
<borw3> even worse
<kantlivelong> anyone know if converting ext4 to 64bit results in a large amount of data changing? would it be safe to take a lvm snapshot prior?
<GrandPa-G> does anyone have a good idea how to remotely manage a ubuntu server in a server room when it doesn't seem to respond (like ports closed) without physically going to the server?
<borw3> can you ping it?
<lakitu> how can i play midi (easily)?
<lakitu> hi, btw
<lakitu> with gui
<lakitu> all wiki's music theory files are / seem to be in midi
<lakitu> & so far i can't find something to play them =/
<nicomachus> lakitu: midi files are not technically music files. they have to be processed by sound synthesizer.
<nicomachus> lakitu: you can convert the midi files to wav and play them that way.
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey, I'm having difficulties transferring data from one external HDD to another. I dd'd the drive to another partition, but since it brought the partially corrupted file system, i have to transfer the data off, then back on.
<shazbotmcnasty> When transferring with rsync, it only gets 404GB out of 582GB transferred
<shazbotmcnasty> any way to ensure that it moves ALL data, in the exact same structure as the source drive?
<shazbotmcnasty> other than dd, that is.
<compdoc> you ever read teh drive's SMART info?
<nicomachus> lakitu: there's a program called timidity that can convert easily. 'sudo apt install timidity', then 'timidity -Ow <filename>' will convert to .wav
<shazbotmcnasty> the source drive is bad - I dd'd it to another drive, and it transferred everything - but it also brought the bad filesystem. I'm now transferring from that second drive to another one, then back onto the good drive. "Source > 2nd drive > 3rd drive > repair file system on 2nd drive > transfer good data back onto 2nd drive
<lakitu> i'm aware what a midi file is, but it's a basic amenity to be able play them even with weak soundfonts,etc -
<lakitu> i need a gui one, since i'm opening web-files
<nicomachus> lakitu: you can try rhythmbox
<nicomachus> I've never used it.
<realies> using teamviewer on a headless ubuntu 16.04 produces some extremely low fps feed
<realies> any ideas?
<realies> resolution is low and all animations, etc are 1fps and like moving in slow motion
<nicomachus> realies: wait, teamviewer on a headless server? with no gui? what am I missing?
<romance> hello, any bad thing may happen if i change ip_default_ttl to 65? on vps
<shazbotmcnasty> I have to go to an on-site, but if anyone knows of a good way to do what I asked please let me know. I'll leave this open.
<realies> nicomachus, by headless i mean no monitor
<jk^> [17:07] <jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/hGS3US1D
<jk^> [17:07] * seen_ (~seen_@gateway/tor-sasl/seen/x-50706747) has joined #ubuntu
<jk^> [17:07] <jk^> :(
<jk^> [17:07] <isaiahnixon> No error message, just the grub terminal. A recovery revealed that the grub install could not find root or home partitions or even the linux kernel, despite me writing in the uuids in the fdisk file.
<jk^> is it for me the message?
<jk^> :|
<nicomachus> realies: ok, that's much different than headless
<hotwater99999> I'm seeing similiar notices or maybe errors in syslog and kern.log to the rate of like sometimes serveral per second or a few each seconds..so this is producing a bunch of these notices or errors concering i2p and or zulu9 which is a version of openjdk java: https://zerobin.net/?c6930faece4af844#wKGWqPAj4S4V1NtMek3Xug6BHAdnb5ERQakqyvCPoQM=
<hotwater99999> those logs where slightly edited
<hotwater99999> i mean or a few every 3 seconds or so ..in another words a whole bunch of those.
<hotwater99999> the reason i started looking is because im getting segment faults in another program and I started digging in the sys logs and so a bunch of those..
<jk^> Do u understand which is the problem/s?
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/s7578UXC
<nicomachus> jk^: use rufus
<leftyfb> How can I get some traction on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1736794 ? It's become pretty mission critical.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1736794 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "iwlwifi driver for Intel 7260 crashing " [Undecided,New]
<realies> nicomachus, nope https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headless_computer
<steenman> what on earth does this mean
<steenman> version magic '4.10.0-38-generic SMP mod_unload ' should be '4.10.0-40-generic SMP mod_unload '
<steenman> i plugged a a wireless usb adapter in
<genii> The driver for it contains what version it is within some bytes in the driver itself, "magic bytes"
<steenman> are you serious?
<genii> So it's telling you the driver says it's for kernel version 4.10.0-38 but you're currently on kernel 4.10.0-40
<steenman> that makes sense because i havent plugged this device in for a while but the system has had updates to it
<ylwghst> How should generate vmlinuz ?
<ylwghst> I
<steenman> hmm the driver is the latest i beleive
<steenman> *believe
<genii> steenman: If you want to override the version number, it would be done in /etc/modules
<genii> Sorry on lag, I'm back and forth from doing work away from the computer
<genii> steenman: With the --force-vermagic option of modprobe
<steenman> right ill look into that - thxs
<ugnius> Hi, my wireless is not connecting to 5Ghz band, I'm on ubuntu 17.10, network managed by NetworkManager, Windows has no problem connecting, WiFi-card http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/cat-11_Archer-T9E.html, my router - TP-Link TL-WDR3600 v1 with flashed DD-WRT, 5Ghz channel has own SSID, encryption WPA2-AES, Channel - Auto (currently 40, card supports up to 106).
<ugnius> Oh and 5Ghz channel is set to N-Only
<supeingo> Hi, anyone know the way to hibernate in 17.10?
<supeingo> I can't see the bottom :(
<genii> ylwghst: vmlinuz is provided by kernel package. So if you're missing one for the default GRUB entry it's probably for whatever version kernel your linux-image-generic package is. Boot into an earlier kernel which is working, then: sudo apt update&& sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<genii> ylwghst: Then reboot and see if the default one is working now.
<genii> ..or not
<genii> ugnius: Check that package bcmwl-kernel-source is installed
<genii> !info bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu3 (artful), package size 1484 kB, installed size 7008 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ugnius> genii: thanks, but bcmwl-kernel-source/artful,now 6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu3 amd64 [installed]
<genii> ugnius: You may need to enable the "restricted" repository first, as the bot shows that's where it is
<genii> ugnius: So see if the w1 driver is loaded
<genii> wl rather
<ugnius> It's loaded I suppose: lsmod | grep wl / wl                   6447104  0
<ugnius> genii: I'ts now on 2.4 Ghz band and working, but 5Ghz refuses to connect, not sure how to troubleshoot
<ugnius> genii: I thought may be it's some well known bug, or complete silliness on my side
<genii> ugnius: Maybe check if your access point that is using 5GHz has a hidden SSID, or not broadcasting, or possibly even not enabled
<genii> Can you se it with some other thing, like your phone?
<ugnius> genii: It sees SSID, asks for password, tries to connect but 30 sec later falls back to 2.4 Ghz
<ugnius> genii: Just tried a phone, it has no problem connecting
<bencc> is there a way to find external ip address without making a request to external server?
<genii> ugnius: I'd tell it to forget the 2.4, then try again on the 5, and doublecheck the password, also make sure you're not doing something like maybe hitting capslock by accident during password entry, or numlock, etc
<genii> ugnius: It might be reverting because the 2.4 signal is stronger
<ugnius> genii: Ok, thanks for help, let this be a mystery for a while, not that it's vital or something
<zimzam> Hi, I'm looking for some help. When I type n
<zimzam> When I type nano -v, I want it to refer to nodejs -v. But creating a symbolic link doesn't work for me. I try typing ln -s /usr/bin/nodejs /usr/bin/node, but the error I receive is. ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘/usr/bin/node’: File exists
<genii> bencc: Not really. But you might be able instead to logon to your modem/router and find out what it's IP is, if it's masquerading the computers on the LAN
<akik> zimzam: isn't /usr/bin/node the application you wanted?
<akik> zimzam: you can also create shell aliases to do that
<zimzam> akik no because my /usr/bin/node returns version v0.12.7 when I type node -v. nodejs -v returns the correct version.
<zimzam> v8.9.2
<akik> zimzam: alias node=nodejs
<zimzam> akik ok I'm trying that
<akik> zimzam: the other choice is to remove the package that delivered /usr/bin/node
<zimzam> akik I tried that as well, but when I type sudo apt-get purge node, it tells me that no node package exists
<zimzam> strange, I know
<akik> zimzam: no it's not strange
<akik> zimzam: use: dpkg -S /usr/bin/node to see which package it comes from
<zimzam> akik the reponse is "nodejs: /usr/bin/node"
<zimzam> but that doesn't make sense because the version I get when I type node -v is different from nodejs -v
<akik> zimzam: maybe a packager's problem then
<ylwghst> Any alternative to nvidiabl module??
<akik> zimzam: you can also list the nodejs package contents with: dpkg -L nodejs
<zimzam> akik should I try adding alias node=nodejs to my ~/.bashrc?
<akik> zimzam: that would work
<zimzam> akik I added node=nodejs to my ~/.bashrc, but node -v still returns the wrong version
<akik> zimzam: start a new shell
<zimzam> ahh it works now, thank you akik
<zimzam> restarting the shell did it
<akik> zimzam: you could report that problem
<akik> zimzam: i read on the web that there's even a ubuntu package called node
<akik> !info node
<ubottu> Package node does not exist in artful
<zimzam> hmm
<miniboxer> Hello, I had a problem before with ubuntu and someone gave me commands to have ubuntu autoinstall all the drivers that I needed, and I was wondering if anyone knew them off Hans. Thanks!
<akik> !info node trusty
<ubottu> node (source: node): Amateur Packet Radio Node program (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-7.4 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 38 kB
<akik> it's been removed since trusty
<zimzam> Oh I see
<akik> zimzam: could you check if /usr/bin/node is a symlink to something?
<zimzam> akik yeah
<zimzam> akik how do I check to see what /usr/bin/node is symlinked to?
<akik> zimzam: ls -l /usr/bin/node
<miniboxer> nvm I found the command
<zimzam> akik for nodejs I get lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 Dec  8 14:24 /usr/bin/nodejs -> /etc/alternatives/nodejs. For /usr/bin/node I get -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 29091400 Dec  6 01:09 /usr/bin/node
<zimzam> It looks like /usr/bin/nodejs is a symbolic link, but /usr/bin/node is not.
<akik> zimzam: check that /etc/alternatives/nodejs too
<akik> it's interesting that they would tell you different versions
<zimzam> ah yes, and lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 Dec  8 14:24 /etc/alternatives/nodejs -> /usr/bin/node
<zimzam> So /usr/bin/nodejs refers back to /usr/bin/node
<akik> zimzam: so they should be the same
<akik> zimzam: some apps function differently according to how you call them
<zimzam> they appear to be the same now. My new problem is that npm is using /usr/local/bin/node, which is still out of date. I need to create a symbolic link so that /usr/local/bin/node refers back to /usr/bin/node
<akik> zimzam: i don't think ubuntu installs things to /usr/local
<akik> zimzam: maybe that's where your version difference is coming from
<zimzam> ./usr/local/bin/node -v returns the outdated version that's giving me problems, v0.12.7
<akik> zimzam: you can use "which node" or "which nodejs" to show you the path
<zimzam> npm is giving me an error because it's trying to run /usr/local/bin/node. I somehow have to stop that
<zimzam> which node returns /usr/local/bin/node
<zimzam> which nodejs returns /usr/bin/nodejs
<akik> ok that's it then
<akik> somehow /usr/local/bin is searched before /usr/bin ?
<zimzam> I wonder why "which node" returns /usr/local/bin/node, which is out of date, but if I type node -v, I get the correct version
<zimzam> yeah
<zimzam> node -v
<akik> zimzam: you fixed it with the shell alias
<zimzam> oh yes
<zimzam> How can I create a symbolic link so that /usr/local/bin/node refers to /usr/local/bin/node?
<zimzam> err
<zimzam> refers to /usr/bin/node
<akik> zimzam: if you don't need it, i would remove it
<zimzam> sudo rm /usr/local/bin/node? Then, ln -s /usr/bin/node /usr/local/bin/node ?
<akik> zimzam: yes
<zimzam> ok thanks I'll try it
<akik> zimzam: i meant, remove it completely :)
<zimzam> Well, the versions are correct now. thanks for the help
<alexas> my ubuntu have some software center problem and recently after i've tried to install emacs-snapshot it would not update any mode, here is the log https://0bin.net/paste/5VwILXZx4arSdPJJ#IXrBI+6T2ndmpZokirrCC1f56rjOqnG9Ecnzg0XKmMn
<alexas> now i've got constant 'system problem detected' and 'sorry, ubuntu 17.10 has experienced an internal error' pop-up in gnome asking me to send the report and each time I confirm it will show it again after few seconds
<alkisg> alexas: ls /var/crash shows the error reports, and sudo rm /var/crash/* deletes them
<alkisg> You're supposed to report them...
<alexas> alkisg: how can I report them manually?
<alkisg> Just click the ok button
<alkisg> If you want command line, it's apport-bug /var/crash/whatever
<alexas> alkisg: you mean click on the windo in the gnome that popping up saying there is an error?
<alexas> window*
<alkisg> yes
<alkisg> There should be a [report bug] option there
<alexas> alkisg: yes I did but I have constant repeat of the same window again and again
<alexas> and I can't apparently update anything
<alexas> please see log
<alkisg> alexas, type: apt policy 'emacs*'
<alkisg> and upload the result to pastebin
<alkisg> You probably have some broken ppa or something...
<ChunkzZ> I have the exact same problem as this, anyone know of a fix? https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2335651.html
<alexas> what is the prefix that can save the output of the command to the file, please?
<alkisg> apt policy 'emacs*' | nc termbin.com 9999
<alexas> aha thanks
<alexas> alkisg: please see http://termbin.com/0m2x
<alkisg> !info emacs-snapshot-common
<ubottu> Package emacs-snapshot-common does not exist in artful
<alkisg> alexas: see, broken PPAs there
<alkisg> Use ppa-purge to remove them, they are not supported here
<alkisg> !ppa-purse
<alkisg> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<alkisg> Remove the ubuntu-elisp ppa
<ChunkzZ> anyone?
<ChunkzZ> :P
<alexas> alkisg: I can't seem to install app-purge http://termbin.com/0m2x
<alkisg> Read again
<alkisg> It's called ppa-purge
<alexas> yes sorry I mistyped
<alexas> http://termbin.com/iv74
<alkisg> alexas: start with sudo apt purge --auto-remove emacs-snapshot
<alexas> alkisg: done
<alkisg> ok, everything ok now?
<miniboxer> Hello, i just recently switched to ubuntu and i was wondering if there is a way to overclock my computer like with the percisionx program i used on windows.
<miniboxer> . Thanks!
<alexas> alkisg: there was a lot of stuff removed but am not sure how to test it now
<alexas> alkisg: usually I get an error after the reboot, should I try it now?
<alkisg> alexas: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alkisg> Also, to remove previous errors, sudo rm /var/crash/*
<alkisg> Because those might have been related to the broken ppa
<user401> how comes i am able to delete a root owned file in my home directory(0755) using pcmanfm and also nautilus but i can't delete it from the terminal without sudo?(lubuntu 16.04)
<alkisg> user401: what's the output of `ls -lha . file` ?
<alkisg> ls -lhad . file
<alexas> alkisg: sorry but still the same error, apparently http://termbin.com/2fbv
<alkisg> alexas: run sudo apt --fix-broken install, and put the result to pastebin before pressing enter
<MonkeyDust> alexas  i didnt follow from the beginning or didnt read your initial question, but theres this... I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<alexas> alkisg: http://termbin.com/f1fy
<alkisg> alexas: eh, press y, although I doubt that will fix it
<alexas> still got red indicator near system clock with package error message after system restart
<alexas> alkisg: same error, you right!
<alkisg> alexas: so if it doesn't work, go to http://termbin.com/0m2x,
<alkisg> see which packages you got from the ppa, and purge them all in a single apt-get purge line
<alkisg> e.g. sudo apt-get purge emacs-snapshot-nox-dev emacs-snapshot-common etc etc
<alexas> alkisg: can't purge got the following error once again http://termbin.com/mwu5
<alkisg> I don't see the command you used there
<alexas> sudo apt-get purge emacs-snapshot-nox-dev
<alkisg> Then you didn't do what i said
<alkisg> I said put ALL the packages in one command
<alexas> ok let me try again please
<alexas> hold on
<alexas> alkisg: so the command should look like this, right? https://pastebin.com/Sy7BnWps
<alexas> ok I think I did
<alexas> the ones I did not have it just says that they can't be removed
<alexas> but I still got the fillowing error anyway
<Jordan_U> adhawkins: Make sure to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh grub-pc --frontend=text" to be sure that on future updates/upgrades grub will be installed to the boot sector of all of the drives (do *not* select any partitions).
<alkisg> alexas: and what's the output of apt policy 'emacs*' now ?
<alkisg> Are those packages still installed?
<alexas> alkish ok I did apt --fix-broken install and it worked apparently
<alexas> let me reboot
<alkisg> remember to remove the ppa
<alkisg> from your sources
<isaiahnixon> So I installed ubuntu 16.04 on an external hard drive with the normal installer and told the installer to put the boot loader instructions on a 1 gig efi partition. Now I try to boot to the drive and literally nothing happens. What am I missing?
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: What does happen when you try to boot? Do you see a white screen? Monitor off? Purple screen? Error message? Immediate reboot? Something else?
<isaiahnixon> Jordan_U: I press f9 select the hard drive and get spat right back to the boot menu.
<alexas> alkisg: I did but it seems to freeze on 'updating cache' afterwards.... waiting...
<alexas> seems that it freezed or/and something wrong
<alexas> alkisg: do you think my emacs policy file is ok now? http://termbin.com/3oaj
<alexas> ok it seems that it was just my local server was slow am now updating from the main
<thejester> how do the rules of the ufw interact with network name spaces ? will a rule set in the host itself also apply in a created nns ?
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: Are you trying to boot the drive from the same computer that you rand the installer from?
<isaiahnixon> Yes
<isaiahnixon> However, I would like this hdd to be portable.
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: Are you booted from a GNU/Linux system on that machine right now? If so, please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<isaiahnixon> I am not on a linux system. It's an HP Windows laptop.
<isaiahnixon> I can boot into the installer usb if that will help.
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: Yes. Please do.
<isaiahnixon> Jordan_U: Ok, I will be able to do that in a few minutes and I'll send the output.
<mentalita> any thunar devs here? or other people who can help me make submenus in thunar for custom actions when you right click somewhere?
<alexas> ok my updating cache seems to freeze again in software program
<bencc> genii: thanks
<mentalita> https://askubuntu.com/questions/984366/xubuntu-thunar-not-showing-templates-icon-correctly
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: It looks like the UEFI boot entry that the Ubuntu installer added to your boot firmware didn't stick. You want to be able to boot this drive from machines that don't have an entry added anyway, so let's just get the drive to a state where no entry is needed.
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: Do you know how to mount the EFI system partition from your external drive?
<isaiahnixon> I think so
<isaiahnixon> alright it's mounted
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: OK. Where is it mounted to?
<isaiahnixon> Jordan_U: /mnt
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: Please pastebin the output of "find /mnt/".
<isaiahnixon> Jordan_U: The output is just "/mnt/"
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: Then you haven't mounted the EFI system partition there (or it's completely empty). Please pastebin the output of "mount" and "sudo blkid".
<blueingress> Hi, I have problem updating firefox: E: Failed to fetch http://mirror-lax.psychz.net/Ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_57.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<isaiahnixon> Jordan_U: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26142240/
<blueingress> Anyone have this problem?
<vimart> blueingress: as it says - NOT FOUND
<blueingress> vimart, How can I get through this?
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: Looks like you have two fat32 partitions on that drive, maybe the second one is the EFI System Partition. Do you know why you have two fat32 partitions on that drive?
<isaiahnixon> Maybe I had a bios and a uefi partition. I tried a lot of different configurations, trying to peice together forum posts and old internet guides.
<vimart> blueingress: use: sudo upgrade
<isaiahnixon> The EFI one is definitely mounted a /mnt I just checked the disk utility
<blueingress> vimart, or maybe this is the problem of this mirror. How can I change to another mirror?
<blueingress> vimart, I did "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing"
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: Did you use manual partitioning or automatic paritioning in the Ubuntu installer? That EFI System Partition is completely empty, which explains why it won't boot.
<isaiahnixon> Jordan_U: I used manual partitioning.
<isaiahnixon> Jordan_U: Let me move the information from one partition to the other and see if I can boot.
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: Since you don't have any UEFI boot entry for Ubuntu I would be surprised if you were able to boot after moving the files from one partition to the other.
<isaiahnixon> Jordan_U: Oh. What should I do?
<vimart> Blueking: sudo apt update then sudo apt upgrade supposed it to upgrade of firefox if any in reps
<vimart> blueingress: sudo apt update then sudo apt upgrade supposed it to upgrade of firefox if any in reps
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: The easiest thing to, in my opinion, would be to just re-install wiping the existing partitions and use automatic partition (which will set things up properly). You will still need to do some manual steps afterward to make the drive bootable on other machines, but at least you'd be starting with something reasonable and working. We can also manually fix everything without re-installing but
<Jordan_U> it will take more effort and probably more time too.
<isaiahnixon> Jordan_U: That makes sense. Thanks so much for your help. I will have to do the reinstallation later tonight. Do you have any sort of guide for the post-install steps I need to take to make it bootable from other machines?
<blueingress> vimart, I checked the server, there's some other version there. but it is not the version apt asking.... So I uninstalled/remove the firefox. the problem *solved* lol.
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: The primary thing would be boot from the USB drive then from your installed Ubuntu system run "sudo cp /usr/lib/shim/shim.efi.signed /boot/efi/EFI/bootx64.efi". I think that would be sufficient, though I haven't tested it. Also, you would need to be aware that if you ever get an update for the grub-efi-amd64 package and you install that update while the drive is booted from a different
<Jordan_U> computer, like your friend's for example, it will add an entry to their computer saying to boot from Ubuntu by default. That entry would probably just be ignored if the computer booted without the external drive plugged in, and their other entry would be used.
<Jordan_U> isaiahnixon: /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.efi (capitalization doesn't matter since this is a fat filesystem) is the path where UEFI machines look for a UEFI image to load if there is no boot entry for that drive pointing to a different specific path (like /EFI/Ubuntu/shim.efi which is the default path for Ubuntu).
<isaiahn63> Jordan_U: Thanks again for your help. :)
<Jordan_U> isaiahn63: You're welcome :)
<PissWizard> I don't know where the problem is but my game won't use the proper native resolution of my monitor now that I have two Dell Ultrasharps of differing resolution. In windowed mode is seems fine, but in windowed{fullscreen} or fullscreen is looks like it's resizing the text and it looks really bad. Ubuntu's display settings show it in the proper resolution. I don't understand what I'm doing wrong.
<PissWizard> for some reason whether I pick monitor 1 or monitor 2, it always does fullscreen only on the new monitor that's shorter, 1920x1080, the same resolution it thinks my old monitor is.
<jeremysalwen> How do I build libc6:i386 from the eglibc source package on amd64?
<jeremysalwen> dpkg-buildpackage -ai386 demands packages which conflict with the 64 bit gcc, etc.
<beefjoe> bluetoothctl shows that I'm connected to my beats but there's no option to choose it in pulseaudio as output
<beefjoe> what could be the problem ? it's not the first time I use this headset with my laptop
<shazbotmcnasty> Is there any way to exactly transfer everything on a hard drive to another without bringing the file system? Rsync didn't grab everything. I DD'd, but it brought over a corrupt file system. I'm kind of at a loss. I've heard of people using tar, but I'm not sure how, or if it would be any better than rsync
<shazbotmcnasty> i don't know /what/ rsync missed, but it missed over 170GB of data. maybe hardlinks or softlinks or something got messed up
<mentalita> can someone explain to me how can I switch to different file manager without breaking anything
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty: It sounds like you're asking for how to copy more than can actually even be read from the original. Can you clarify what you want if not that?
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty: What is "bad" about the source drive?
<mentalita> which stackexchange node should I ask on a q regarding software recommendation when it comes to ubuntu's file manager? is it software recommendation or askubuntu? also I'll ask here as well: I need a file manager that lets you configure custom actions pop up menu by adding other submenus and stuff
<shazbotmcnasty> Jordan_U: well the original source drive file is failing. I've dd'd it onto a second drive, which now has a dirty file system. I've attempted repairing the file system, but it's still too dirty to work correctly.
<shazbotmcnasty> The source drive has 582GB used, the DD'd destination drive has 582GB used - if I attempt to transfer the data from the DD'd drive to another drive with rsync, i get 404GB data.
#ubuntu 2017-12-09
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty: What filesystem? What have you done to try to repair the filesystem? Were there any read errors when you were dding from the failing drive?
<shazbotmcnasty> hfsplus
<shazbotmcnasty> it didn't report any read errors at all during the DD
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty: Did it contain time machine backups?
<shazbotmcnasty> yes
<shazbotmcnasty> the whole point of this job is to transfer the time machine backup from one drive to another, but transferring them normally doesn't bring a usable time machine backup. So I attempted a dd from source failing drive to replacement drive - but it brought the bad filesystem; which i cannot repair with fsck in linux, or with disk manager in osx
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty: Those cannot be accessed from linux, due to the fact that OSX uses directory hardlinks to support time machine and linux doesn't support directory hard links (with some exceptions). The directory structure of a time machine backup can't even be represented in a linux filesystem as far as I know. You'll probably need to use OSX to get the data.
<shazbotmcnasty> the directory hardlinks can be seen with 'ls -a $linkfile$' and it shows the location name of the real file which is "/.HFSPlus Hidden Data Directory/"
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty: If OSX can't repair the filesystem then the reason you're not getting a valid time machine backup is most likely that the data is just too corrupt to be usable.
<shazbotmcnasty> OSX will not mount the source drive or the dd'd drive, but linux can.
<shazbotmcnasty> but I can see the data, navigate to it manually and open them in linux
<shazbotmcnasty> rsync does report some bad files that could not be transferred, but it's only 24 files, which doesn't equate to so much missing data.
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty: From what I recall, you literally cannot access some of the data that is part of the time machine backup through mounting it normally. If you want to access that data there is a fuse filesystem that will allow you to mount time machine backups, but you can't rsync all of snapshots in the time machine backup because in the fuse interface they appear as different files.
<shazbotmcnasty> oh. well crap.
<shazbotmcnasty> but osx mounts it just fine? So I if i force the mount in osx I should be able to just cp over the data maybe?
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty: That's all just from my memory though (from helping a friend get files from her time machine backup to a Windows machine using linux, and we just grabbed the data from the most recent snapshot using the fuse filesystem. Unfortunatly I don't remember which of the fuse filesytems I used, it looks like there may be at least two options).
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty: I thought you said that OSX doesn't mount it "just fine". I'm confused.
<shazbotmcnasty> osx doesn't mount it, but if i can force it somehow I might be able to do the transfer in osx.
<shazbotmcnasty> at least i now know the next step - do it in osx.
<mentalita> I literally need this? https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6512
<wyseguy> just installed ubuntu 16.04 on a x99 board with a gtx 1060 card, had to modify the grub settings and added nomodeset and booted with a 2nd videocard with the gtx 1060 in another pci slot. installed the nvidia drivers, re-edited the grub settings and removed the nomodeset then shutdown, put the gtx card in the 1st pci slot and rebooted. computer boots up just fine but when I go to log in, the screen goes black flashes some text at the top before
<wyseguy>  lightdm starts then goes back to the login screen. thoughts?
<doMynation> Can anyone recommend a GUI or an abstraction to `iptables` please? I'm kinda novice with that and I find it hard to use and configure.
<leftyfb> doMynation: ufw
<leftyfb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<Bashing-om> doMynation: see : ' apt show ufw ' .
<doMynation> Okay thank you. I'll look it up right now.
<doMynation> Here's is the list of rules currently active: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26143245/. Basically I'm trying to access my MySQL instance from my host machine and the connection keeps timing out. I've narrowed it down to iptables, and now I need to figure out what's causing the issue. I suspect line 6 is causing the problem, could that be right?
<Shred00> seems mythtv 0.29 is incompatible with ubuntu trusty.  :-(
<bazhang> Shred00, mythtv has mostly been replaced with kodi as far as that goes
<Shred00> for the front-end maybe.  but this is not the channel i thought i was in.  i meant to be in #ubuntu-mythtv.
<Shred00> oh.  seems #ubuntu-mythtv requires an invitation now
<Exterminador> hello guys. stupid question of the day: is there any online/program/wtv that can give all the IPS of an IPv6 /64 block if I provide the first ip of the block?
<leftyfb> Exterminador: ipcalc
<leftyfb> oh, ipv6
<mentalita> can someone please help me group my custom actions in thunar?
<leftyfb> Exterminador: http://www.gestioip.net/cgi-bin/subnet_calculator.cgi
<leftyfb> Exterminador: first result on google
<wyseguy> installing gnome-desktop on 16.04 gdm or lightdm? x99 board and gtx 1060 card
<akik> Exterminador: nmap -sL -n -6
<Exterminador> thanks to both!
<Exterminador> and now, another stupid one. how do I add the ips to the network interface? I only have the 1st one assigned
<Exterminador> is this correct? http://mirrors.deepspace6.net/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO/x1065.html
<Exterminador> brb
<ylwghst> Anyone here boots ubuntu using systemd-boot bootloader?
<Spiegel>  /server irc.mozilla.org
<linuxhelp> can someone give me a hand here
<Bashing-om> !ask | linuxhelp
<ubottu> linuxhelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> linuxhelp, is that for MINT
<linuxhelp> yes just realized the rule
<linuxhelp> sorry
<bazhang> thanks
<linuxhelp> im in another channel atm tho thanks tho
<newbie--> hi, what's up with the increased size of initramdisk?
<newbie--> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8,8M dec  9 03:20 initrd.img-4.4.0-96-generic
<newbie--> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  37M dec  9 03:20 initrd.img-4.4.0-98-generic
<newbie--> from 9MB to 37MB, that's a 4x increase
<qwert0987> anyone here use ZFS on ubuntu?
<rainbow_12> h
<rainbow_12> hi
<qwert0987> hi rainbow
<rainbow_12> hi qwert
<rainbow_12> mouse is lagging on ubuntu16.04
<rainbow_12> can anyone help
<rainbow_12> hello
<rainbow_12> anyone ?
<qwert0987> rainbow_12 don't know. haven't installed yet.
<newbie--> i cannot boot with that initrd.img-4.4.0-98
<newbie--> please advise, running on another system now. dont have 96 kernel left.
<cnnx> is there a faster download for ubuntu 16?
<cnnx> than ubuntu.com
<cnnx> i'm getting under 1M/sec
<cnnx> and I have a 50Mbps connection
<newbie--> cnnx: try bittorrent if available
<limbo__> hi
<limbo__> mouse lag in ubuntu 16.04 can anyone help
<limbo__> please
<limbo__> i have wasted lot of time trying to solve this
<limbo__> i am done here
<adrian_1908> I'm having difficulty understanding setuid, is anyone familiar with it?
<limbo__> hello
<limbo__> can anyone help with mouse lag issue
<limbo__> would really appreciate help, been trying to fix for several hours now
<NoCode> I'm getting, "Couldn't load XPCOM." when I try to start firefox in terminal. It's not from the repos, I downloaded, and extracted it to /home. I've created a firefox.desktop icon as well. What do I need to do to fix the issue?
<NoCode> Got it!
<NoCode> sudo ln -s /home/user/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<mentalita> can someone please help me group my custom actions in thunar?
<Menzador> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<isaiahnixon> I would like to make a portable HDD ubuntu 16.04 installation. However, the installer assumes I want dual boot or to wipe my computer's main hard drive Therefore, I must partition my drive manually. And select where to put the boot loader settings. I have unsuccessfully attempted to do this myself a few times today. Can somebody walk me through the process?
<omegaeclipse> hello
<omegaeclipse> Hello?
<tubal> Hello. Just getting into 17.10 and Gnome. So far, so good. I find I cannot run Lightworks though -- "Unable to create main window".  I guess this has something to do with wayland? Is there an approach to letting an application at an X-compatibility layer, or something like that?
<gulzar> isaiahnixon: plug in the HDD, use a USB/CD/DVD to boot ubuntu. Now select manual setup option. if MBR then Set the bootloader to HDD and not partition like "/dev/sdb" or /dev/sdc" . If in EFI/GPT mode then mount the efi parition to boot
<isaiahnixon> gulzar: I'm in EFI what kind of boot partition do I make and how big should it be?
<tubal> Aieee... no wayland. For anyone interested in Lightworks and 17.xx, read https://www.lwks.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=21&id=142370&Itemid=81#ftop
<ducasse> isaiahnixon: the efi partition needs to be fat32, type ef00 and for linux maybe 200mb to have some spare space
<ztane> Ok, now I've had VLC hang my computer 3 times in a wayland gnome3 sessoin
<ztane> the only solution I've had is to hard boot...
<ztane> isn't there any way to switch to console or something like that :F
<ztane> or even kill wayland session with a shortcut?
<ztane> **anything** besides power?!
<ztane> ah :D
<ztane> tty3+
<ducasse> NoCode: why not just switch back to x11, if wayland doesn't work well?
<ducasse> ztane: ^^
<ducasse> sorry, NoCode
<ztane> ducasse: that's a good question. I wonder who thought it was good idea to push this in the first place :D
<ducasse> ztane: i wonder too - it's clearly not ready :)
<Jordan_U> ztane: And just so you know, even when you can't VT switch you can use sysrq magic to safely reboot (*iff* you have enabled sysrq magic, most of which is disabled by default in Ubuntu).
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | ztane
<ubottu> ztane: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Neo1> what is choose here openSSH? http://prntscr.com/hl3hdg
<Neo1> I'm installing naked ubuntu server on VPS
<ducasse> Neo1: you'll need it to connect via ssh to do administration
<Spiegel> guys I'm pretty new to linux,
<Spiegel> once I switch ubuntu to sleep mode, when I press any key It wakes up but the display will still be off,and then I have to force shutdown the os.Is there any way to make the sleep function work as it should??
<Neo1> ducasse: I guessed
<Neo1> on digitalocean was only ssh installed
<Neo1> and ufw need to
<Neo1> interesting if I choose LAMP what is happened...
<ducasse> Neo1: you really should use a premade image rather than try to setup your own
<element> I was about to recommend that lol
<element> I had mine up and running in 3 minutes on Linode using the premade image.
<Neo1> ducasse: what the premade?
<Neo1> I got that ISO from official server, it's not my own
<ducasse> Neo1: with pre-installed ubuntu, plus lamp stack etc if you want that
<ducasse> Neo1: not trying to be rude, you have demonstrated again and again in this chanel that you have no idea what you're doing, and you refuse to read the docs. this is not a good way to learn.
<Neo1> I don't know what it is...
<gulzar> isaiahnixon: for boot 500MB
<gulzar> isaiahnixon: if you want seperate /home then /  at max 30GB or 20GB is enough. 10GB minimal. Rest give to /home
<Neo1> I installed and work nothing :(
<Neo1> what does it mean ? http://prntscr.com/hl3jq3
<rory> It's not booted to Ubuntu yet, that is the software your host is using to allow you to connect to a screen using your browser
<rory> you can use that or connect via SSH which will be more lightweight and probably best in most cases
<ducasse> Neo1: you're using digitalocean, right? they have images with ubuntu preinstalled. why do you need to run the installer yourself instead?
<Neo1> ducasse: it's other hosting, digitalocean doesn't support install other OS
<Neo1> ducasse: it's http://host-food.ru
<Neo1> I didn't set up grub?
<Neo1> maybe shoud it install
<Neo1> I don't see where input login and pass
<ducasse> Neo1: then which os are you installing?
<Neo1> ubuntu server 16.04.3
<ducasse> i'm pretty sure digitalocean has that
<Neo1> it doesn't work
<Neo1> I didn't set up DHSTP
<Neo1> I did it http://prntscr.com/hl3lbu
<ducasse> what's that?
<Neo1> and got it http://prntscr.com/hl3lde
<ducasse> aha, dhcp...
<ducasse> Neo1: two more pieces of advice - use a hoster with a good reputation, and 2 - use a premade image, don't run the installer yourself
<Neo1> I got this http://prntscr.com/hl3ma4
<Neo1> again got errors
<Neo1> error http://prntscr.com/hl3mga
<ducasse> !server | Neo1 it's all documented in the server guide you'll find here
<ubottu> Neo1 it's all documented in the server guide you'll find here: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Neo1> rebuilt, now look better http://prntscr.com/hl3mw5
<Neo1> again the same error http://prntscr.com/hl3n2d
<rory> Neo1: you should stop doing what you're doing, and use the DigitalOcean prebuilt Ubuntu Server image
<Neo1> rory: I want install os myself not pre built
<bjrohan> Hello all. Just finished installing 17.10 on my new XPS 15 with 4K & Nvidia 1050. Have to use xorg vs wayland for the time being I suppose. Question, How may I increase my mouse speed? I have the setting pegged all the way to the fastest settings, still is slow
<bjrohan> is there an override?
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: you sure its your mouse speed, or system lags that slows your mouse?
<bjrohan> Also I installed the Nvidia drivers (show as being used in the additional software) however: glxinfo | grep OpenGL returns Intel :-( not NVIDIA as I would home
<bjrohan> lotuspsychje, I am hoping since this is a fresh install on a new laptop with an Intell 7700 it's not lag
<Neo1> I try install Virtual machine host, last time I didn't do it and probably I couldn't get server http://prntscr.com/hl3otv
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: lets try a few things, wich driver did you install exactly?
<bjrohan> lotuspsychje, The mouse simply doesn't move as far with my fingerswipe
<bjrohan> for my video? nvidia 384
<Neo1> its reason probably, will try
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: can you go try the xorg session at login screen?
<bjrohan> lotuspsychje, yes, and that is what I am logged in to currently, as running nvidia-settings in wayland said it wasn't found
<knightwise> good morning everyone
<knightwise>  hope you guys are all feeling ok :à)
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: does your mouse work in wayland then?
<bjrohan> so some google-fu returned that I needed to use xorg, and now when I run nvidia-settings I at least get the settings app to show
<bjrohan> although nothing is in it
<bjrohan> lotuspsychje, yes
<Neo1> and I'm installing groob, before I didn't install it
<bjrohan> lotuspsychje, mouse works in wayland, and a bit faster, than in zorg
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: that sounds like a bug to me mate
<bjrohan> by faster I mean that a finger swipe takes it further
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: yeah understand that part
<bjrohan> lotuspsychje, any thoughts to getting my nvidia card to work in xorg?
<bjrohan> gotcha
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: im not sure your mouse problem is related to graphics
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: did you try mouse issue with the opensource driver?
<Neo1> I did it )))))
<Neo1> see http://prntscr.com/hl3pxz
<ducasse> Neo1: give it up and follow our advice, or keep going, but read the server guide
<bjrohan> lotuspsychje, 2 totally different items :-). I would also like to get the NVIDIA card working as well, it appears it is not
<Neo1> ducasse: I did it Yra!
<Neo1> Yra Yra Yra!
<krytarik> Explain..
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: there's a few things you can driver, graphics driver-wise: try the opensource one, go back to the ubuntu default one, or try the ubuntu graphics ppa
<Neo1> ducasse: see I now got to ubuntu, and why I'm not root? http://prntscr.com/hl3q75
<bjrohan> lotuspsychje, the results of lspci | grep -i --color 'vga\|3d\|2d' show both Intel and NVIDIA
<Neo1> on digitalocean I was root and now not?
<Neo1> and why before didn't work? It because i didn't install grube or virtualhost app
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: check ubuntu-driver list to see wich are available to your system
<ducasse> !root | Neo1
<ubottu> Neo1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Neo1> ducasse: on digitalocean I'm getting root
<Neo1> from fresh install not
<EriC^^> Neo1: different setup
<bjrohan> lotuspsychje, I'm not understanding what list to check
<ducasse> Neo1: they use prebuilt images that contain changes from a standard install
<EriC^^> they've modified ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: if available ubuntu has a list of your drivers: open a terminal: ubuntu-drivers list
<bjrohan> lotuspsychje, My card is a GTX 1050 FWIW
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> lotuspsychje,
<bjrohan> nvidia-387
<bjrohan> nvidia-384
<bjrohan> nvidia-381
<bjrohan> intel-microcode
<bjrohan> I am using 384 currently
<Neo1> I can't connect to my server using putty
<bjrohan> from the software center additional drivers tab
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: ok wich driver was default on your fresh install?
<bjrohan> I don't recall :-(
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: how about you experiment switching them before placing bugs or so ok?
<bjrohan> ok
<lotuspsychje> bjrohan: test both your mouse & graphics for best scneario
<bjrohan> will give it a go and be back :--))))0
<lotuspsychje> scenario.
<bjrohan> so test the NVIIDIA as wewll at the open source
<Neo1> it's IP my server 91.227.18.35, why I can't access it?
<Neo1> there is openSSH
<Neo1> ducasse: see there was DNS server too, probably I should have installed it? http://prntscr.com/hl3ry1
<gulzar> Neo1: is sshd service running?
<Neo1> gulzar: how check it?
<Neo1> probably
<gulzar> sudo systemctl status sshd
<Neo1> gulzar: I can access server using VNC http://prntscr.com/hl3scc
<EriC^^> Neo1: sudo systemctl status ssh
<gulzar> Neo1: to start do this: sudo systemctl start sshd
<Neo1> gulzar: see active running http://prntscr.com/hl3skm
<Neo1> VNC it's shell, I didn't customize internet
<gulzar> Neo1: so what's the error now?
<gulzar> why you can't access it
<Neo1> gulzar: yes can't
<Neo1> without error
<gulzar> what are you doing? what is the command? what is the tool?
<gulzar> how are you accessing it?
<Neo1> run putty and can't login remotely
<lotuspsychje> !details | Neo1
<ubottu> Neo1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Neo1> gulzar: using webshell http://prntscr.com/hl3tbt
<gulzar> Neo1: I can't comment on webshell. I have 0 info about it functionality. Try ssh from your cmd
<Neo1> gulzar: can't connect, I'll google issue
<gulzar> Neo1: you have to first narrow down the problem. Is it ssh related, server realted, your machine related, or that shell related
<gulzar> Neo1: ca'nt connect is too big. What is happening? timeout, error msg, wrong pass, wrong user?
<Neo1> gulzar: I can connect using VNC and can't from my computer using SSH
<gulzar> Neo1: yes but what is the error?
<Neo1> maybe something in ubuntu blocking me
<gulzar> post screenshot what's happening
<Neo1> forbid remote access
<Neo1> I do this, press open http://prntscr.com/hl3ukd
<lotuspsychje> Neo1: thats more like a question for ##networking
<lotuspsychje> Neo1: ubuntu doesnt block ports by default
<Neo1> network error connection timeout http://prntscr.com/hl3upj
<Neo1> when I press this http://prntscr.com/hl3usv
<Neo1> I access my server http://prntscr.com/hl3uw9
<gulzar> Neo1: ask in #programming or #networking
<Neo1> lotuspsychje: maybe I forgot install some packeg as DNS
<gulzar> Ah you are usign win to connect
<EriC^^> Neo1: try sudo iptables -L
<Neo1> ok, when I solved I'll say reason
<EriC^^> Neo1: it might be 1 of 2 things, either ssh port is changed or some firewall rule is there
<Neo1> EriC^^: see http://prntscr.com/hl3vbh
<Neo1> I did this sudo ufw diseble, or ok i check opened ports there
<EriC^^> Neo1: try sudo lsof -i:22
<Neo1> you see there differ IP 192.168.122.0/24, and IP my host 91.227.18.35, But anyway I used that and also couldn't connect
<EriC^^> did lsof return anything? it should say listen on port 22 sshd
<Neo1> EriC^^: got this http://prntscr.com/hl3w8s
<Neo1> no 833
<Neo1> sshd 833 port listening
<EriC^^> Neo1: try to flush the rules of iptables, sudo iptables -F
<Neo1> yes 22 listen root
<EriC^^> actually nevermind if those were there by default by digital ocean, better join ##networking and ask as suggested
<Neo1> this guide how to install ubuntu server https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfetuGPvJhc
<Sbur3> I'm running Ubuntu 17.10.  I have two printers connected to my system.  Both are listed as printers, and both are connected via usb.  But only one of the printers is found by "hardinfo" in the usb devices.  And the unfound printer doesn't work
<Neo1> EriC^^, gulzar, I found reason why didn't work, When I installed from ISO my IP changed and now this 91.227.18.204 , When I use this IP all good connect using putty
<Neo1> Thanks for help.
<EriC^^> Neo1: cool, no problem
<Neo1> doesn't work, early glad
<Neo1> can connect to server, but password not suite, maybe that is not my server too )))
<Neo1> that IP VNC server, not mine, mine doesn't changed
<EriC^^> Neo1: try "curl ifconfig.co"
<Neo1> see this http://prntscr.com/hl4e2t
<Neo1> I use sudo lshw -numeric -C network
<Neo1> and got network disabled
<Neo1> I compare VPS on digital ocean and broken VPS, on digital ocean I can get ping 8.8.8.8
<Neo1> and sudo lshw -numeric -C network
<lordl> Hello guys and good morning! I have a problem with my Apache2 server. A few months ago I could access my website on my IP address with https://, but now I can't even with the port 443 forwarded; http:// works perfectly. I get "Connection refused" What should I do? I've tried "a2enmod ssl", but now I get "Invalid response".
<Neo1> network is good,
<Neo1> on broken server network is broken
<lordl> I am running Ubuntu Server 17.10.
<Neo1> it should set up manually
<lordl> What should I do guys? I am really... I've reinstalled the system 3 times.
<lordl> Please, tell me something! I've reset my router, reinstalled VirtualBox.
<lordl> Someone here?
<lordl> Please.
<Neo1> lordl: I'm here, see what I get http://prntscr.com/hl4mmv
<lordl> Okay, and?
<Neo1> lordl: it means network off, I think maybe I'll install preimage ubuntu and copy from there settings and then reinstall mine?
<lordl> To check Apache2?
<Neo1> lordl: check network
<lordl> I've checked it.
<Neo1> lordl: sudo lshw -numeric -C network
<Neo1> what  you get network disabled?
<lordl> I can access my Apache2 server on port 80 on my public IP address, but I can't on 443.
<lordl> The network is there.
<Neo1> lordl: check port 443, do you have enabled ufw?
<Neo1> or other firewall? You should open port
<Neo1> lordl: use this sudo ufw status
<lordl> Ufw is disabled.
<lordl> Iptables are also disabled.
<lordl> I have both ports 80 and 443 forwarded on my router.
<Neo1> lordl: and how look opened ports?
<lordl> 80 work on my both external and internal IP addresses.
<lordl> I can access them in browser.
<Neo1> maybe 443 port should add to main apache confign file
<lordl> What's the next step? Will I reinstall my Windows?
<lordl> It is there if mod_ssl is enabled.
<lordl> I've tried "a2enmod ssl", but now I get "Invalid response" in browser.
<lordl> "ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR".
<Neo1> no you need create new virtual host where port will ssh, I forgot how to do it
<Neo1> lordl: open file sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<lordl> Neo1, I've tried nmap on my internal IP address.
<lordl> I can't see 443.
<lordl> With "a2enmod ssl" it works".
<Neo1> lordl: you see there virtual host 80 http://prntscr.com/hl4p63
<lordl> it works*
<lordl> I see it.
<Neo1> lordl: maybe port not set for apache2
<Neo1> I don't know where it set, look now in main file
<lordl> I am looking in sites-enabled.
<lordl> Do you have Skype/Discord?
<lordl> Neo1, are you still there?
<Neo1> lordl: yes I I'm there
<lordl> What should I do?
<lordl> I do not have a SSL certificate.
<lordl> But a this summer I could access it without an SSL.
<Neo1> Don't know check SSL
<Neo1> see in your site get you redirect?
<lordl> No.
<Neo1> lordl: you need check your .htaccess file
<lordl> I do not have one.
<lordl> Neo1, do you have Skype or Discord?
<Neo1> you got 404 error?
<lordl> Yes, I do not have a .htaccess file.
<Neo1> have skype, but I don't want to go in skype
<lordl> I didn't have a .htaccess file this summer.
<Neo1> lordl: it's invisible file, look better in folder suddenly it is hidden..
<lordl> No, it isn't.
<lordl> I've searched for it.
<lordl> It isn't hidden, it doesn't exist.
<lordl> I really need help.
<Neo1> lordl: ok, I give up, you should try something change suddenly it will work
<Neo1> read manuals and try to change something
<lordl> Oh.
<lordl> I will.
<Neo1> I have trouble cant reach my server use SSH
<Neo1> lordl: I'm not expert ubuntu, just guy who have slid knowledge, sorry I can't help don't see your server...
<lordl> It's okay, thank you.
<lordl> I will install Ubuntu Server 16.04.
<truthr> what is the largest linux os?
<truthr> in terms of the most users
<Ben64> probably ubuntu
<Ben64> maybe redhat
<truthr> bigger than linux mint?
<Ben64> yeah
<rory> ...yes
<truthr> cool
<Ben64> mint is tiny
<bazhang> truthr, thats a great topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<truthr> hmm no mint was the largest at one time i think
<rory> Ubuntu is used all over in production servers as well as desktop
<truthr> bazhang, ok
<rory> you are probably thinking of number of hits on the distrowatch page which is what they rank
<bazhang> lets get back to technical support please
<alexas>  I have this logitech bluetooth keyboard that is using FN keys instead of F keys by default, how can I make it otherwise?
<lordl> Hello guys! Could you help me with something? I can't access my website through https even if the port 443 is forwarded; http works perfectly. I am running an Apache2 server on Ubuntu Server 17.10 (64bit) in VirtualBox. I get "Connection refused". This summer I could access it through both protocols http and https, what should I do? Thanks in advance!
<rory> Can you access it using localhost lordl ?
<rory> curl -k https://localhost
<lordl> rory, no, because it is on Bridge Adapter, but I can access it through its assigned internal IP, but only on http.
<lordl> If I execute "a2enmod ssl" I get "Invalid response".
<lordl> I wanna specify that I do not have an SSL and I didn't have this summer, but I could access https with that "Back to safety" on Chrome.
<lordl> With "Proceed". Now I get "Connection refused".
<lordl> I think it is from Apache2 because I can access https with shellinabox.
<Ben64> connection refused = not listening on port 443
<lordl> Yes, nmap doesn't show 443, but if I execute "a2enmod ssl" it listens, but I get "Invalid Response".
<Ben64> check the logs
<lordl> I've reinstalled the system 3 times, I've tried with older versions of Ubuntu.
<lordl> I've reset my router, turned off my firewall. I don't have ufw enabled or iptables.
<lordl> I think it is just from Apache2, but why?
<rory> lordl: run that command from the virtualbox itsself
<rory> lordl: We need to figure out if it's an apache thing or a firewall thing
<lordl> rory, "a2enmod ssl", I did it.
<rory> lordl: but that doesn't mean anything is listening on port 443
<lordl> Not firewall.
<lordl> I really need help, maybe if you have Skype or Discord guys, it is really hard, I've tried many methods.
<lordl> Has Apache2 been updated?
<rory> can you humour me and run that curl command from the virtualbox server's shell
<lordl> Let me reinstall the system again first...
<lordl> I've deleted it.
<rory> ok np ping me whenever.
<Ben64> install 16.04 though
<lordl> By the way, with XAMPP it works, on Windows. It doesn't have any problems.
<Ben64> irrelevant
<lordl> Even on https on public IP address.
<lordl> I've reinstalled VirtualBox yesterday.
<rory> not irrelevent. If port 443 is forwarding fine for some other application then it must be Apache configuration which is wrong and not firewall.
<lordl> Yes.
<lordl> If it doesn't work this time, I will try to install XAMPP on the Ubuntu Server and try.
<rory> We can help you with your apache ssl config for sure.
<lordl> If it'll work it is from Apache2.
<alkisg> I haven't read the discussion, can you connect to localhost:443, but not from an external host?
<Ben64> it is irrelevant. "similar thing works in windows" doesn't help at all
<rory> it means at least his router is not the issue
<lordl> But why do I have to configure an SSL, a few months ago I just had to install Ubuntu with LAMP or Apache2 and I could access it on public and internal IP addresses on both http and https with ports 80 and 443 forwarded in router.
<Ben64> the router isn't involved at all
<lordl> Yes, it also work on 22.
<lordl> The server, with SSH.
<rory> you must have configured ssl at some point in order to access using https
<lordl> Both internal and external.
<lordl> rory, no, I didn't.
<rory> apache doesn't come configured out of the box to listen on port 443
<rory> at least on Ubuntu
<lordl> Okay, but how could I access without an SSL?
<lordl> I am more than sure that I didn't configured any SSL when I could access it.
<rory> is it possible you were forwarding external port 443 to virtualbox port 80, and somehow accessing using http://your_address:443 ?
<lordl> I could do it even on Ubuntu Server 17.04.
<rory> or are you 100% sure it was https?
<lordl> No, https://, but with that "Proceed to unsafe" or something like that in Chrome.
<lordl> By the way, on shellinabox https works.
<rory> Will Chrome show you an http page served on port 443 if you request https perhaps
<lordl> "https://...:4200/"
<rory> I'd expect not tbh
<lordl> The system is now installed.
<rory> checked, no, it gives SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR
<rory> OK just get Apache working with the basic "It works!" page
<rory> on port 80
<Ben64> so apache works
<lordl> apt install apache2.
<lordl> Wait.
<lordl> Internal IP works on http.
<lordl> Let's try the external one.
<rory> there's 3 things you need to do in order
<lordl> It works.
<lordl> Let's try https.
<lordl> ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<Ben64> right, because you aren't listening on 443 still
<rory> (1) get https working with curl -k https://localhost from the box itsself. (2) get https working on internal IP. (3) get https working on external IP
<rory> RIGHT
<lordl> On both internal and external.
<lordl> Okay.
<rory> apache doesn't come configured out of the box to listen on port 443
<Ben64> you need to set up the config for the site(s) you want
<lordl> Failed to connect to localhost port 443.
<rory> good
<lordl> With curl.
<rory> as expected
<rory> now configure SSL like you did before :P
<lordl> I didn't do that.
<Ben64> you had to have
<rory> ok well you need to do it now
<lordl> I think Apache2 has done it for me.
<rory> either that or your pc is haunted
<Ben64> it doesn't do it by itself
<rory> it has been known
<lordl> Let's try XAMPP on my Ubuntu Server.
<lordl> apt purge apache2
<Ben64> why not just configure it properly
<rory> no let's configure apache2
<Ben64> :|
<rory> I recommend this guide https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-self-signed-ssl-certificate-for-apache-in-ubuntu-16-04
<rory> DO guides are usually very good.
<rory> once you have it working you can use a real SSL cert (or not if you don't care)
<lordl> It is installing.
<lordl> I've never configured an SSL certificate to access https.
<Ben64> you must have
<lordl> But I could access https without an SSL, how?
<ducasse> it's not going to hurt you
<Ben64> you couldn't
<lordl> Ahaha.
<lordl> With XAMPP it works.
<Ben64> how did you install xampp
<lordl> On https without an SSL created by me.
<lordl> XAMPP for Linux.
<lordl> .run file.
<Ben64> well that's awful
<Ben64> totally unsupported and will be vulnerable
<lordl> What's awful?
<Ben64> best of luck, you'll need it
<lordl> I know, but why does XAMPP work on https?
<lordl> Without SSL.
<Ben64> it has ssl
<Ben64> http"s" the s is for ssl
<lordl> Just "NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID".
<lordl> But it works.
<Ben64> because it made a certificate
<Ben64> but seriously, do not use that
<lordl> XAMPP, but Apache2 didn't.
<lordl> Now I mean.
<Ben64> do you know what the A in XAMPP stands for
<lordl> This summer I think Apache2 did.
<Ben64> no it didn't
<lordl> I could access it on https without a SSL created by me.
<Ben64> we're going around in circles, have fun with your vulnerable web server
<vimart> forget the pass mate
<lordl> Ben64, I wanna configure an SSL now.
<lordl> With Let's encrypt :).
<lordl> I've uninstalled XAMPP.
<lordl> But believe me, I've never created an SSL for Apache2.
<ducasse> this is troubleshooting with a shotgun...
<lordl> And I could have accessed it.
<lordl> On https.
<Ben64> false
<lordl> Not false.
<Ben64> absolutely false
<lordl> I do not have a screenshot to prove it, but it isn't false.
<lordl> I think Apache2 has created an SSL for me.
<Ben64> you're describing an impossible situation so it's definitely false
<lordl> It is not impossible if it happened to me once.
<lordl> It's your decision not to believe.
<Ben64> and the fact that you call it "an SSL" points to the fact that you don't really know what you're talking about
<lordl> I've read about SSLs.
<ducasse> lordl: you probably ran a script that did it for you or something
<lordl> ducasse, no, just installing the system with LAMPP.
<lordl> LAMP*
<Ben64> SSL isn't an object
<Flannel> Guys, please stop arguing about something that has no relevance.  lordl, I expect you want to get your new apache2 set up.  Ben64, I imagine lordl would like assistance on what to do going forward.
<lordl> Ben64, have I called it an object?
<lordl> Flannel, he doesn't believe me that I could access my Apache2 server on https without creating a SSL.
<Flannel> lordl: But does it matter with regard to setting up your new server?
<lordl> As long as it has happened..
<lordl> Flannel, no. You are right.
<lordl> But I need some help.
<Ben64> sudo apt install letsencrypt && sudo letsencrypt
<vimart> Then stop talking about pass and focus on present.
<lordl> Okay, but I think that Apache2 has been updated or something like that.
<Ben64> you're still on that
<lordl> On what?
<Ben64> your weird fantasy about how apache2 works
<Flannel> lordl: what Ben64 means is "What do you mean you think it's updated? and how do you think that might affect your running of letsencrypt?"
<lordl> Oh well, can't I use letsencrypt with a bare IP address?
<lordl> Do I need a domain?
<lordl> Really?
<Ben64> yep
<causative> Ubuntu 17.04 want to update "Reboot" package.  it has many strange dependencies such as "DHCP client for automatically obtaining an IP address" and "Helper library for accessing settings" and "network management framework."  Why does the Reboot package have to do that?
<Ben64> !info reboot yakkety
<ubottu> Package reboot does not exist in yakkety
<lordl> Apache2 sucks.
<lordl> I will try nginx.
<lordl> ;)
<lordl> That's the verdict!
<Ben64> lordl: apache2 is fine
<lordl> Ben64, I know, it was a joke.
<Ben64> nginx won't make ssl not need a domain
<Ben64> causative: can't find that package
<lordl> Okay, but I do not know why Apache2 doesn't work now with https without configuring an SSL, anyway..
<Ben64> it never did
<causative> it's listed as Reboot in update manager, perhaps that's not the actual package name
<Ben64> causative: try "sudo apt-get update" for the actual list
<lordl> Ben64, you are now telling me that I have alzheimer.
<lordl> I don't really know if Apache2 did that.
<Ben64> lordl: i'm telling you you are mistaken
<lordl> But I know that I could access it through https without configuring an SSL.
<lordl> Anyway, have a nice day!
<causative> Ben64, is it possible that "reboot" package is actually not a package and is simply a list of which packages will require a system reboot?
<causative> apt-get upgrade -s doesn't have anything that looks like "reboot"
<Ben64> well i'm not sure where you're seeing 'reboot'
<causative> in Software Updater under Details of updates
<Ben64> weird
<causative> is there a command that will tell me why apt-get upgrade wants to install a given package?  for instance, I believe isc-dhcp-client is one of the listed dependencies for Reboot, maybe I can find out what package demands that
<MonkeyDust> causative  apt-policy
<akik> causative: could you make a screenshot about Reboot?
<causative> https://imgur.com/6xuxbsN
<Neo1> I did it, now work ssh through putty
<causative> I guess "Reboot" is session-shortcuts
<akik> causative: pretty unclear what it means
<Ben64> i've never seen that
<Ben64> mine says ubuntu-base for most updates
<Neo1> EriC^^, gulzar, I've forced work ssh on my server, set up network
<causative> I also have one for Ubuntu base
<Neo1> who interesting was network problems, I think VNC works on server and has direct access to VPS ?
<causative> I'm just concerned there might be something fishy here
<akik> causative: maybe it just means these packages signal a need for a system restart? (/var/run/reboot-required.pkgs)
<Neo1> I've got this http://prntscr.com/hl5ftu
<Neo1> look what I get http://dpaste.com/04GJ36N
<causative> akik, that file lists gconf2, linux-image-4.10.0.42-generic, and then 7 lines that all say "linux-base"
<Neo1> why there one above network work and in bottom netowr disabled?
<causative> 8 lines
<Neo1> I don't know how I managed to customize my server, just it work now
<Neo1> I put my ip and something else
<Neo1> what does it mean (-network DISABLED) ?
<lordl> Ben64, sorry!
<causative> akik, when I expand the technical description for Reboot in software updater, it says it is "session-shortcuts" which is a real package that allows reboot from the dash
<causative> but it's very strange it has so many requirements
<lordl> I've created an SSL and it works. After that I've reinstalled Apache2 and executed "a2ensite default-ssl" and "a2enmod ssl" and it works now with Apache2's default SSL.
<lordl> But I do not remember that I did these things once..
<lordl> Anyway, it works.
<TaZeR> does it look like my hard drive errors are serious failures? i dropped my laptop and now it says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26145647/
<TaZeR> or was it maybe just writing some files and it errored out?i cant tell the difference
<dumbl3d0re> I'm trying to install Win10 in a QEMU VM. I want to use VirtIO, but I got a problem with loading the drivers at install.
<dumbl3d0re> I've added a secondary CDROM with the driver ISO file, but when I try to find the drive during the install Win10 doesn't list the CDROM in the list.
<dumbl3d0re> What I'm doing wrong?
<dumbl3d0re> Or is there a tutorial that explains step-for-step?
<Vuurdraak_> hi all, my dash, sidebar, & topbar out of nowhere after a boot, are gone, purging and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop & unity doesnt do anything
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Vuurdraak_> does a reinstall from synaptic also purge the setting files ?
<BluesKaj> Vuurdraak_, only if you purged the original package
<Neo1> I can't install my own ubuntu on server, it's always broken
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: no purge removes the settings in your homedir
<Neo1> What shall I do use preimage? there exists ubuntu 16.04 but there default many apps deleted
<Neo1> ducasse: ???
<Neo1> ducasse: nano, ufw and others
<Vuurdraak_> if i say complete removal in synaptic does it work like a purge in apt-get ?
<tatertots> Neo1: what happened to your server how did you break it?
<MonkeyDust> Neo1  many default apps have been removed from the iso, to keep the iso small
<Neo1> tatertots: Installed ISO from official site and it doesn't work, can't customize network
<Vuurdraak_> ah yeh synaptic says it in a popup - complete removal also purges the config files
<tatertots> Neo1: oh i see, if you're using a VPS you should probably only use the OS images provided by the VPS service
<Neo1> sudo apt-get update doesn't work http://prntscr.com/hl5y31
<xcom169> Hello all
<xcom169> amdgpu driver has support for Vulkan?
<Neo1> tatertots: that support say I can install any OS
<Neo1> MonkeyDust: there many others apps installed, more than on digital ocean, What do you think better use default pre installed OS?
<MonkeyDust> Neo1  try a different mirror
<tatertots> Neo1: you can...ask long as you possess the system/network admin/engineering skills to install/configure/manage it on your own (without their support help)
<tatertots> Neo1: when you lack the skills...you pony up or compensate for the lack there of
<Neo1> MonkeyDust: it won't help, I dont know how customize it. Better maybe set up default , remove all apps It will faster
<Neo1> tatertots: where?
<Neo1> always people installed only pre installed OS?
<Neo1> see lists of pre installed OS http://prntscr.com/hl5zhl
<Vuurdraak_> weird, no purge & reinstall of compiz, ubuntu-desktop & unity fixes the bars, even all the bars above a program to close it with an X are gone, no idea whats going on
<Neo1> it's normally?
<tatertots> Neo1: if all else install a OS image provided by and supported by the VPS vendor
<Neo1> tatertots: from that list?
<tatertots> Neo1: try it
<Neo1> tatertots: do you think I should install that ubuntu 16.04?
<Neo1> yes I tired, she is working well
<tatertots> Neo1: you shouldn't be using your own ISO unless/until you are a "expert"
<Neo1> tatertots: ok
<tatertots> Neo1: you need all the help/support you can get....at your skill level..don't you dare detour from the VPS vendor's built in provided OS images
<Neo1> I thought I'm very well know ubuntu.... but hovewer will use that. ok, Go on easier way always!
<dingir> hi
<dingir> i just installed ubuntu 17.10 and wondering how to modify background picture
<dingir> size, tile, center, fit
<dingir> where are these options?
<Vuurdraak_> i think in the option menu
<Vuurdraak_> the cog wheel
<ducasse> Neo1: from your questions here, it's pretty clear you are a complete beginner. go the easy route, use a prebuilt image on a host with a good reputation
<dingir> its not there
<dingir> i can change the background wallpaper yes, but no "fit" options whatso ever
<Vuurdraak_> maybe its possible in compiz
<dingir> hrmm
<dingir> what is the new x server already
<Vuurdraak_> cant u start compiz from the dash ?
<xcom169> amdgpu driver has support for Vulkan?
<dingir> ?
<Vuurdraak_> alt+f2 search compiz
<Neo1> ducasse: do you think this host is good http://host-food.ru , I had there shared hosting a few years VPS only buy one month. I'm going use two VPS for my projects, one on digitalocean and one here for learning difference interfaces
<Neo1> there completely different interfaces
<Vuurdraak_> dingir, i cant look with u , as i got a problem my self, i have no more dash and bars etc :')
<ducasse> dingir: if you're on 17.10, are you really using unity, or do you use the new gnome-based desktop?
<dingir> strange
<dingir> how do i know if im using unityh
<Vuurdraak_> i need to start progrs from a seperate console with env DISPLAY=:0
<Vuurdraak_> im on unity
<dingir> how to know?
<ducasse> dingir: unless you specifically installed unity, you're using gnome
<dingir> im probably on gnome..
<Vuurdraak_> ow yeh its probebly gnome, im on 14.04 lts
<Vuurdraak_> forgot there is this whole new unity desktop
<geirha> *new non-unity desktop   fixed that for you
<Vuurdraak_> :')
<Vuurdraak_> i have this weird feeling a config file somewhere is killing my bars, as i was fiddeling around with my voltages for the cpu, and my bars disapeared suddenly after a boot
<Vuurdraak_> if i would upgrade to 16.04 lts, i'm assuming it will purge config files and set them to defaults ? or not ?
<MonkeyDust> Vuurdraak_  in april, the new lts 18.04 will be released
<Vuurdraak_> yeh but this is to fix my problem that i can not get the dash/bars back
<geirha> Vuurdraak_: not. Especially config files under your homedir will be untouched
<Vuurdraak_> okay
<geirha> under /etc it may ask you if you want to replace a config file, or keep your custom one
<Vuurdraak_> i have no idea what i can do to get it back basicly
<Vuurdraak_> i guess i can give it a try anyway, as all the websites online advice to purge and reinstall compiz, ubuntu-desktop & unity, but it doesnt seem to do anything for me
<MonkeyDust> Vuurdraak_  try   unity --reset
<Vuurdraak_> with sudo ?
<Vuurdraak_> error the reset option is now depricated :')
<akik> Vuurdraak_: how about: dconf reset -f /
<mentalita> is there an irc client that lets you group related channels in a folder in the channel switcher tree?
<MonkeyDust> akik  i was typing the same ... https://cowizard.altervista.org/how-to-reset-ubuntu-desktop-to-default-settings/
<MonkeyDust> Vuurdraak_  ^^^
<Vuurdraak_> i guess i need to add a env DISPLAY=0 infront of it so it affects the x11 gui session ?
<Vuurdraak_> :0
<MonkeyDust> mentalita  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vuurdraak_> restarting lightdm brb
<mentalita> you are a smart cookie MonkeyDust aren't you
<MonkeyDust> mentalita  yes, it's a compensation for my hideous face, now back ontopic please
<GrandPa-G> I have a reboot cron job that needs to have the network running. How do I make sure it is running before executing command?
<Vuurdraak_> ahh made it back, lol my freenode nicksrv password was reset with reseting dconf :'), all works okay now thanks again
<Vuurdraak_> I used a: env DISPLAY=:0 XAUTHORITY=/home/USERNAME/.Xauthority dconf reset -f /
<Vuurdraak_> as i could not open a cli in the gui directly anymore
<Vuurdraak_> i'll add the dconf reset to my important ubuntu notes, thanks again for helping out
<ChunkzZ1> I seem to have removed nm-applet from Xubuntu taskbar somehow and I can't get it back. what should I do?
<ChunkzZ1> it's listed under startapp apps....
<ChunkzZ1> nvm, sorted it. lol sorry..
<akik> Vuurdraak_: how did you run that command? from where?
<Vuurdraak_> sorry was in the shower :)
<Vuurdraak_> i went to another tty
<Vuurdraak_> ctrl+alt+f1
<Vuurdraak_> and then run it with the env set
<Vuurdraak_> as dconf needs the x11 session to reset
<Vuurdraak_> @akik
<Vuurdraak_> in theory i could have also started a new terinal window in the gui that way
<Vuurdraak_> but this was the more direct route
<EriC^^> i think @ doesn't highlight here
<Vuurdraak_> @ akik
<Vuurdraak_> there :D
<EriC^^> ;)
<Vuurdraak_> terinal = terminal* :D
<akik> Vuurdraak_: ok i didn't know you could start xorg apps from the virtual console
<Vuurdraak_> i had no terminal access anymore from the gui ctrl+alt+T did nothing, using: env DISPLAY=:0 XAUTHORITY=/home/USERNAME/.Xauthority APPNAME
<Vuurdraak_> can then still start a program in the gui that needs
<Vuurdraak_> which is how i still could start up xchat and ask u guys what to do, thanks again for helping out ;)
<cnnx> how can I run a script after X starts in ubuntu 16
<cnnx> i tried adding it in startup applications
<cnnx> but it wont start
<cnnx> and if i run it in the terminal in X it starts
<ducasse> cnnx: does the script rely on any environment variables?
<cnnx> ducasse: no its one line
<cnnx> /usr/bin/vncserver-x11-serviced
<Thyriaen> i just installed Ubuntu 17.10 ( default desktop version ) on my x1 carbon and updated - no changes made and it gets stuck on shutdown - https://imgur.com/a/CgNZW what can i do ?
<dumbl3d0re> I've Win10 installed in a VM and trying to get a network connection via the host.
<dumbl3d0re> I'm using VirtIO for the network. Installed the drivers and rebooted the VM, but I still can't get a network connection. :(
<co0lBeanzz> Virtualbox?
<Vuurdraak_> vm software like virtualbox is not part of ubuntu
<Vuurdraak_> better ask with the people from the vm software
<Vuurdraak_> or try a different vm
<dumbl3d0re> I'm using libvirt with virt-manager
<Vuurdraak_> ow there isa buildin vm ?
<Vuurdraak_> i didnt know sorry
<Vuurdraak_> try using virtualbox for instance from oracle, works fine with me
<Vuurdraak_> forgot the other one
<Vuurdraak_> vwware
<Vuurdraak_> they have free to use vm's
<dumbl3d0re> It got horrible performance. I'll be using VS for development so it's a no go on Virtualbox.
<dumbl3d0re> I got everything else up and running, just the network that doesn't connect.
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: virtualbox is in the ubuntu repos
<ducasse> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.30-dfsg-1 (artful), package size 15950 kB, installed size 72743 kB
<Vuurdraak_> okay :')
<Vuurdraak_> i think i installed their ppa
<compdoc> I use libvirt with virt-manager on production servers, but they dont need to be hella fast
<dumbl3d0re> compdoc: Are you using VirtIO?
<Vuurdraak_> @ Thyriaen , maybe it's an BIOS issue ? not sure why the system reaches shutdown but never shuts down looks weird
<compdoc> dumbl3d0re. only wth windows guests
<ChadTaljaardt> If i want to make my laravel a API server, how do i handle authentication? So when i post to /login is there a way i can return a access token refresh token and expiry ?
<rosco_y> My mouse is getting stuck in the icon bar on the edge of my display.  How can I turn that off?
<Vuurdraak_> @ Thyriaen , did you test what happens if you disable EFI ?
<dumbl3d0re> compdoc: Did you have any problems with the network? I'm using 17.10 and Win10
<Vuurdraak_> @ rosco_y in your settings -> appearance -> behavior , you can set how the side bar should behave, not sure what you mean
<rosco_y> @Vuurdraak_, Thank you.  I was just trying to figure out if I was describing my problem accurately.  When I move my mouse from one display to the other, it get's stuck on the left edge of my right display.
<rosco_y> And that's where my side bar is
<Vuurdraak_> weird
<Thyriaen> Vuurdraak_, how do i do that ? ( Do i have to install ubuntu with legacy bios settings ? )
<rosco_y> @Vuurdraak_, I think it began after I tried to add a gui for switching workspaces.
<rosco_y> I don't see an appearance tab in my settings dialog though.
<Vuurdraak_> @ Thyriaen , efi should work i think, but i have hear problems in the past with efi , only thing i could think of that might somehow give the shtdown problem then again it might be something else, cant you just boot with efi off ? i wasn't advising to reinstall
<Vuurdraak_> just to see if it the behaves differently
<Thyriaen> Vuurdraak_, how do i boot with efi off ?
<Vuurdraak_> you need to set that in your BIOS
<Vuurdraak_> press del when booting normaly to get in to the bios
<Thyriaen> Vuurdraak_, i just disable EFI and set to "always use legacy bios" ?
<Vuurdraak_> yeh
<Thyriaen> Vuurdraak_, kk
<rosco_y> @Vuurdraak_, it's not the dock, I moved the dock to the left edge of my left display, and my mouse is getting stuck on the left edge of my right panel.
<Thyriaen> its currently set to UEFI first
<rosco_y> It's as though the left edge of my right panel is "sticky"
<Thyriaen> Vuurdraak_, thats what i thought - i cannot boot with legacy bios ( i think i have to reinstall it ) - no boot device found
<Vuurdraak_> @ rosco_y i thought ubuntu supported multiple displays standard, maybe the extra program you installed gives problems ?
<Vuurdraak_> @ Thyriaen , i'm not sure its an uefi problem though
<rosco_y> @Vuurdraak_I think you're right.  the problem jumped in right after I installed an "extension".  I'll have to see if I can remember what it was called and remove it.
<Thyriaen> Vuurdraak_, its worth a try though - only takes like 15 mins to do a reinstall
<compdoc> dumbl3d0re, theres a stange problem with the network when you virtio nics, but I think most people will never notice it. I think its best to use e1000 nics instead
<Vuurdraak_> @ rosco_y  yeh try to remove it and see what happens
<Thyriaen> Vuurdraak_, cause right now i have tried debain, ubuntu17.10 ubuntu16.10 - upgrading the kernel and i dont know where else to look
<Vuurdraak_> @ Thyriaen if its not a big tyhing to reinstall you can try it i guess
<Thyriaen> Vuurdraak_, yea - do you have any other ideas what the problem might be ?
<Vuurdraak_> i have not had this problem my self
<Vuurdraak_> but i dont use UEFI
<rosco_y> Thanks @Vuurdraak_--I appreciate your help!!
<Vuurdraak_> np :)
<Vuurdraak_> it's kind of weird that an otherwise standard shutdown signal should not effect the PC/BIOS
<Vuurdraak_> seeing your booting with UEFI, it sort of sparked my first line of thought that UEFI might be the problem in some way or form but not sure
<Vuurdraak_> as so many people had problems with it
<EriC^^> Thyriaen: did you try any acpi stuff?
<Vuurdraak_> then again, different motherboards might spawn all kind of unknown problems, i recently read that my own motherboard has weird potential issues with using multiple sata ports while using some other thing i don't have enabled, so it could be some mobo specific thing
<Thyriaen> EriC^^, no - whats that and how do i do it ? xD
<Vuurdraak_> in linux
<Vuurdraak_> anyway i need to get  to the supermarket, i leave u in the more proffesional hands of eric ;)
<EriC^^> Thyriaen: when the pc starts hold shift to get grub, then press "e", go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ...quiet splash and try removing quiet splash and replacing it with acpi=force and press f10 to boot
<dumbl3d0re> compdoc: I'll test it!
<Thyriaen> EriC^^, alright will give it a shot - right now i just did a reinstall and shutdown is working - running apt upgrade right now which includes upgrading the kernel to 4.13 - i have a feeling that might introduce the error if it does then i will try your solution
<EriC^^> cnnx: you can use "startup apps"
<EriC^^> Thyriaen: alright
<Vuurdraak_> interesting, so disabling uefi did help ?
<Vuurdraak_> ah the kernel update might have brought the error
<Vuurdraak_> anyway im off good luck everybody, may all ur problems melt away :)
<Thyriaen> nice
<Thyriaen> disabling efi bios fixed it i believe
<Thyriaen> ah no it did not :(
<Thyriaen> EriC^^, it is stuck here now : https://imgur.com/a/5Wazf
<NeoFrontier> Hello, I made a script which is in a infinite while loop. I'd like to kill -9 it but the process is not showing. I thought all user process will show when you do a ps -au
<EriC^^> NeoFrontier: it might be called "bash" or something
<NeoFrontier> But the script name is now showing up. Only the sleep inside it shows up.
<NeoFrontier> EriC^^, Yeah
<NeoFrontier> which one... mmmm
<NeoFrontier> killall bash killed it @ EriC^^
<AREyouTHEone> Hey guys, can anyone help me with fixing my permissions back? I tried to fix my npms permissions by following these steps: https://docs.npmjs.com/getting-started/fixing-npm-permissions#option-2-change-npms-default-directory-to-another-directory and then I ran sudo chown -R $(whoami) $(npm config get prefix)/{lib/node_modules,bin,share} which I wasn't supposed to do because my npm prefix was /usr.
<EriC^^> Thyriaen: is this with the acpi=force?
<alkisg> AREyouTHEone: run sudo chown -R root $(npm config get prefix)/{lib/node_modules,bin,share}
<Li> how can I download offline application for raspbian using ubuntu apt?
<compdoc> to install on ubuntu?
<compdoc> apt updates ubuntu and programs installed on ubuntu
<Thyriaen> EriC^^, no i have not tried your idea yet
<NeoFrontier> I need to talk to a ARDrone 2 superhacker expert.
<NeoFrontier> Where do I find that ?
<Li> compdoc: I want to download rPi packages on ubuntu PC then install from scard on rPi
<compdoc> dont need apt for that. just downlaod and transfer to the scard
<tatertots> NeoFrontier: what linux issue are you having with the unit?
<Li> compdoc: I'm not sure every available rPi application on rPi repository is directly available from the website as an arm package
<Li> simple example http://lynx.invisible-island.net/release/
<de-facto> Li maybe ask in #raspbian or look around on their servers: http://archive.raspbian.org/raspbian/dists/   and howtos: https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/raspbian/
<de-facto> Li there are also ubuntu variants available https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/raspberry-pi-2-3
<Li> de-facto: I thought this is general ubuntu question since both distro(s) are using apt
<de-facto> but they are using different repositories and even different cpu architectures
<Li> in fact maybe it's better to ask at apt but it's inactive channel
<de-facto> you cant simply download rpi packages (armhf) with your i386 or amd64 arch ubuntu, you need your rpi linux installed and booted from sdcard, then you can use the apt on that to download packages with established internet connection
<Thyriaen> EriC^^, i set acpi to force but still the same result
<leftyfb> Li: your question has nothing to do with ubuntu at all. The fact that you're running Ubuntu on the machine you're downloading the packages with is irrelevant. You could use a Fedora PC to download the packages or even Windows. There's nothing specific to Ubuntu that will assist you.
<leftyfb> Li: Also, it's discouraged to be asking the same question in multiple channels. Especially when someone else is helping you in that other channel.
<DanNotTheMan> Hi, with 17.10 I'm stuck at maximum cpu frequency with the pstate driver. Has anyone else had this occur? Frequency scaling works fine in windows
<Li> leftyfb: that is your opinion and it's subjective I respect that and you can learn to respect others questions or just ignore them but I don't think you have the right to discorage asking question in the channel
<ruben> Hi, when running cordova i get this java stack trace, https://pastebin.com/q4MgwvDG  , I'm banging my head against a concrete wall... What can i do?
<akik> Li: it's the opinion of many people
<akik> !crosspost | Li
<ubottu> Li: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ruben> or in which channel should i ask this question?
<Li> akik: if u think it's irrelevant just ignore it and everyone else (from those many people) will ignore it.
<Li> akik: Please don't repeat the same opinion in the same channel
<Li> mother fucker
<akik> people...
<ruben> ah this is kid's channel
<ruben> maybe disney channel
<ruben> :D :D
<pennTeller> Hi guys I just got an ubuntu vps and I keep seeing: 7 packages can be updated.
<pennTeller> 7 updates are security updates.
<pennTeller> I ran sudo apt-get update and upgrade but nothing :(
<alkisg> apt-get dist-upgrade
<pennTeller> alkisg, thank you
<alkisg> np
<pennTeller> I can confirm that worked :D
<eno_> hi everyone. i'm on a plain console with 2 monitors, and my bigger screen is mirroring my smaller screen, and it's using the smaller resolution of the smaller screen as well. does anyone know how i can shut off the smaller screen / or use the full size of my larger monitor?
<timofonic> Hello
<timofonic> Where's the fwts team stuff? I can't find an issue tracker on both Canonical's LauchPad, GitHub or GitLab. Is there just a mailing list for communicate with them? I wonder if there's more parties involved other than FWTS. I would like to make it run in "daemon mode" with certain extreme tests, then reboot and continue testing is the system breaks or reboots :P
<timofonic> I want to provide a massive report, as I experience massive responsiveness and suspend/resume issues plus some GFX nasty stuff sometimes, sometimes the keyboard and/or trackpad doesn't work and need to reboot until it gets fixed, etc.
<timofonic> I use a bunch of distros. I currently use Archlinux at host, but that's going to change ad I want a more diverse set of environments and not just by using VMs (and expand my mindset too, I'm struggling to learn programming at a vocational school)
<nemo> Hey folks.  Do any of you happen to know of a chromebook work-alike for ubuntu?
<nemo> That is, ARM, SSD, cheap, insane battery life
<nemo> basically a tablet in a laptop format
<nemo> I've given up on getting linux on chromebox due to google's passive-aggressive hostility to it
<nemo> s/box/books/
<nemo> hm. guess I should be searching for Windows RT with unlocked bootloader
<timofonic> nemo: Nuke that shit from the hardware, use napalm if necessary. Are you using Microsoft Surface?
<MonkeyDust> timofonic  mind your language
<timofonic> nemo: A tablet in a laptop format scares me as ARM unfortunately is even more insane than X86 practical duopoly. Lots of closed source drivers, Android everywhere and such
<timofonic> MonkeyDust: Sorry, I'm very prone to use certain words. It's a mild form of Tourette-like. I'll try to avoid, I should use a filter in my IRC client or whatever :P
<jeremies> I'm trying to connect to an vnc server but the speed network is 300 Kb/s when iperf gives speeds of 100Mb/s
<jeremies> why?
<GrandPa-G> I am trying to setup a simple python program to start when the network starts and just send out ping packets forever. It works fine at command line, but it looks like it dies at boot since it can't find dns name to connect with. this is service file https://pastebin.com/VPDGmBdQ
<nemo> timofonic: the problem with chromebooks is you are basically unable to completely get rid of "chromeos"
<nemo> timofonic: it's in a protected blob.  napalm is literally necessary. sealed under epoxy on the HD
<nemo> timofonic: and google nags you on reboot every single time in developer mode to reset using spacebar
<nemo> timofonic: which is why I gave up on chroot and crouton. lost data way too many times. that's the passive aggressive part
<alkisg> jeremies: vnc has round trips so it can't use all the bandwidth, try remote x or x2go
<nemo> timofonic: as for ARM, yes, that's the downside, which was why I was asking here.  would like one with some sort of linux graphics acceleration...
<jeremies> alkisg: you mean ssh -X?
<akik> nemo: have you seen the pinebook?
<nemo> akik: no actually. link?
<nemo> s/on the HD/on the motherboard/
<alkisg> jeremies: no, xauth + remote DISPLAY, xorg is a network protocol too
<jeremies> alkisg: can you give me some links about that ?
<nemo> jeremies: ssh -Y  (and sometimes -YC) love that command
<nemo> jeremies: but alkisg is right, I still use -Y tho.  am lazy.
<nemo> jeremies: your speed problems are puzzling though.  what are you using for the vnc setup?  any optimisations like texture caching or compression?
<alkisg> ssh is too slow
<alkisg> remote x => you can watch video over lan
<alkisg> bb in 20'...
<jeremies> I use this command to start the server: sudo x11vnc -auth guess -forever -loop -noxdamage -repeat -rfbauth /home/quimet/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5900 -shared
<jeremies> and for the client I use vinagre with no compression
<nemo> jeremies: why did you turn DAMAGE off?
<nemo> jeremies: you might want to try ncache too
<jeremies> nemo: I copied from internet, i have to disable it?
<nemo> jeremies: -noxdamage is less efficient. should only use it if there's a problem
<jeremies> there is x2go in ubuntu repositories?
<nemo> jeremies: depends what you're doing I guess
<nemo> jeremies: for linux to linux I would use straight X11
<akik> jeremies: x2go has their own repository for ubuntu
<nemo> jeremies: ssh -Y if lazy (it really isn't that much overhead w/ modern machines)  or just raw X11 on trusted networks like alkisg said
<nemo> akik: is x2go based off of google's neatx?  been years since I used nx anything
<nemo> just can't be bothered to get all that setup anymore
<akik> nemo: it's based on the nomachine nx v3 libs
<jeremies> akik: how to do xauth + remote DISPLAY, any link from internet?
<akik> jeremies: you install the x2go server packages on the server and x2go client on the client. data transmission is over ssh
<nemo> jeremies: my fav thing about remote X was being able to run apps at home pretty damn responsively in my ubuntu chroot on my Note 4 ☺
<nemo> jeremies: like, I'd fire up eclipse from home to get some code update done for work while out on a walk
<nemo> I could run eclipse on the phone too, but home env was setup better
<dingir> hi
<dingir> how can i change the mouse selection rectangle color on the desktop
<dingir> when you hold the mouse and draw a selection box on the desktop...
<alkisg> jeremies: what's your actual use case, why do you need remote display on lan?
<alkisg> jeremies: in order of speed: ssh -X (slowest), ssh -Y, vnc, x2go, remote X (fastest)
<jeremies> alkisg: because i have old computers to be connected remotely to a new computer
<alkisg> jeremies: that's what ltsp.org is about
<alkisg> There's a ready solution for you; no need to reinvent it :)
<alkisg> LTSP uses remote X
<dingir> any clue
<onio> Turned on my laptop about an hour ago and noticed that the bluetooth no longer works. I am using ubuntu mate 16.04
<alkisg> jeremies: type /join #ltsp
<onio> I have rebooted a few time and on one occasion it started working
<jeremies> alkisg: thank you very much
<onio> works fine in Windows 10 as I have dual boot
<jeremies> :)
<akik> x2go has very nice features like session handling and usage over very low bandwidth links
<alkisg> You can't watch video over lan though, with anything other than remote X
<akik> not sure if ltsp does x2go
<nemo> alkisg: welllll
<alkisg> No, it doesn't
<nemo> alkisg: there's various linux streaming media solutions
<nemo> alkisg: don't *need* remote X for that ☺
<alkisg> nemo: yes, but they aren't related to remote desktop
<nemo> alkisg: well, it oculd be a separate "video over lan" use case
<nemo> guess it depends how thin the client is
<alkisg> You can't stream the youtube applet of the browser (easily)
<nemo> mm
<alkisg> Also, even things like libreoffice calc scroling are extremely slow without remote X
<alkisg> It's not only about video; but video is more easily benchmarked
<akik> alkisg: what is remote X ?
<alkisg> akik: In the old days, xorg was about remote terminals displaying graphics, while the processes ran on a mainframe
<nemo> alkisg: I've successfully done things like play an MMORPG over RDP not even over lan, over internet. ☺  frame rate was crap, but I didn't actually die ☺
<alkisg> So the xorg protocol is also a network protocol
<akik> alkisg: yes i know, but it's slow as ...
<nemo> alkisg: was mostly doing simple exploration and farming
<alkisg> It's the fastest there is
<alkisg> akik: you're talking about ssh -X, which is a completely different thing
<alkisg> This introduces ssh/encryption etc latencies
<akik> alkisg: x2go is faster
<alkisg> akik: I spend 10 years comparingthose
<nemo> alkisg: I think for games RDP does a pretty good job actually, since X can't accelerate the raw pixels, while RDP can aggressively 24→8 downsample and jpeg compress
<alkisg> Are you sure you don't prefer to listen to experience? :)
<nemo> it'll look ugly but be pretty fast if CPU can handle it
<nemo> alkisg: if he's remote he might need ssh anyway. he did say remote - he didn't specify LAN
<alkisg> nemo: when you introduce software compression, the game is lost
<akik> alkisg: do you mean talking the x11 protocol over the network like we did 20 years ago?
<alkisg> He said 100 mbps with old computers, I guess it's lan
<alkisg> akik, indeed. You can for example watch xvideo with 50 mbps without dropped frames at all, full screen
<alkisg> You cannot do that with any other method, except with rdp with remotefx, which is extremely limited
<akik> using remote x has been discouraged by ubuntu for a long time
<alkisg> akik: x2go is much faster than X when used over WAN, e.g. in ADSL 10 mbps lines with respective latencies.In LAN, X is the fastest ther is
<alkisg> Discouraged? Where did you see that?
<akik> alkisg: there's no encryption
<alkisg> True, that's what makes it fast
<alkisg> With encryption, from 30 fps you get down to 5 fps on old machines
<akik> even Xorg is started with -nolisten tcp
<pennTeller> Hi guys, anybody know a good alternative to Apache OfBiz that is also free?
<alkisg> Yes, that was changed recently, because people don't use remote xorg anymore frequently
<alkisg> But for old computers, remote xorg is the fastest, and it still works fine...
<nemo> akik: "
<nemo> The pinebook cannot be run solely on free software now (September 2017), and the linux kernel choice is limited to an old no longer supported version (3.10) with binary blobs to support most of the hardware, including the Mali graphics or any kind of 2D or 3D acceleration."
<nemo> akik: the usual problem with ARM ☹  maybe there's no good solution out there
<nemo> it's the reason debian/ubuntu on RPi is such a pain
<timofonic> alkisg: Is x2go a really alive project? I wonder about hardware acceleration, quality and efficiency. What happened to those Open Source versions of that X11 protocol compression? I did read about other "protocol" that uses H264/H265 or such too, but I wonder if that's really efficient or just a workaround just like Miracast/MiracleCast stuff :P
<timofonic> nemo: But can't be rewrote to pure CoreBoot? :P
<timofonic> nemo: ARM SoC with full FOSS support is like an utopia :(
<nemo> timofonic: https://johnlewis.ie/custom-chromebook-firmware/rom-download/
<nemo> timofonic: apparently yes, with brickable risk
<nemo> timofonic: still probably crap Mali problem. seems that exists everywhere
<JoshuaD> Not sure which channel to ask this question -- do you guys think firefox or iridium are better from a libre point of view?
<alkisg> timofonic: you can see how active a project it from its commits: https://code.x2go.org/gitweb
<alkisg> 35 hours ago => alive
<nemo> JoshuaD: firefox IMO
<grantsmith> "upgraded" to 17.10. Now everything is hideously slow. Any clues ?
<grantsmith> s
<JoshuaD> @nemo how come?
<grantsmith> might be time to ditch ubuntu and put mint on this pc
<timofonic> nemo: Yes, somebody should send a big nuke to ARM headquarters and their new Japanese overlords. And kidnap Linaro developers to force them do a first class FOSS Mali DRM (kernel, not restriction crap) and MESA driver :P
<timofonic> alkisg: Thanks. 35 hours looks alive, but not thriving :P
<MonkeyDust> df -h
<MonkeyDust> oops
<jeffrey_f> help:  I can login from a the login screen.  If system locks, it doesn't accept my password.  Yes, password is correct.
<nemo> JoshuaD: do you not check /msg ? ☺
<Seveas> jeffrey_f: hiy ctrl+alt+f1, can you log in there? If so, check the logs for auth errors
<JoshuaD> @nemo,  Ha!, my bad
<jeffrey_f> Seveas: where are the logs?
<Seveas> sudo journalctl -e
<hotwater99999> e2fsprogs may render system unstable: is e2fsprogs a file that is not a good idea to remove? if so im curious as to why.
<Seveas> hotwater99999: e2fsprogs is kinda important... where did you get the idea it is making your ssytem unstable?
<autopsy> It has all your Ext filesystem tools
<hotwater99999> i meant if you remove it ..it says it can render the system unstable...the reason i was thinking about removing it Seveas and autopsy is because I wanted to build a newer update from source.
<Seveas> hotwater99999: bad idea.
<hotwater99999> why
<Seveas> if you must build a newer version, just install it in a different place that is not on $PATH by default.
<jeremies> I have one computer and several users that want to access a folder, how to share this folder across users ?
<hotwater99999> so your saying a update from source Seveas could mess some stuff up?
<Seveas> jeremies: create a group, put all those users in it, and chmod g+ws the folder and any folders in it, chmod g+w all files and folders in it and chgrp it all to that group. The g+ws on the folder makes the permissions 'stick'
<Seveas> hotwater99999: absolutely. What's the reason you want to do this?
<hotwater99999> well i wanted to use the newer version but i can use the older one that its the repo
<Seveas> what's your reason for wanting to use the new version?
<hotwater99999> defrag
<jeffrey_f> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26149263
<Seveas> defrag is a myth from the windows 98 era.
<hotwater99999> not on a hdd thats near capacity it seems
<Seveas> then don't go near capacity :) That doesn't defrag properly anyways
<hotwater99999> how you know?
<Seveas> jeffrey_f: your disk is full.
<jeffrey_f> Seveas: hmm,
<Seveas> apparently that now also causes you to be unable to log come back from lock :)
<alkisg> hotwater99999: which ubuntu version are you using? e4defrag has been in ubuntu for ages...
<hotwater99999> i know its in ubuntu alkisg ..i have 16.04
<alkisg> hotwater99999: and what makes you think you need a newer version, did you see something important in the changelog?
<hotwater99999> i didnt really look but i saw that there was a newwer version and they recommended updating but i guess thats a standard message
<alkisg> Who recommends updating? Where did you see that?
<alkisg> The recommendation is, "use the versions provided by your distros"... so that things don't break :)
<hotwater99999> All users of e2fsprogs are urged to upgrade to the 1.43.7 version as soon as possible,
<hotwater99999> http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/
<jeffrey_f> Seveas: ok then, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26149344
<auronandace> hotwater99999: bugfix/security updates are provided by the distro. any updates that apply to your system will come to the normal update process using the ubuntu repos
<jeffrey_f> Seveas: any idea to remedy.  but it doesn't look like anything is actually full
<Seveas> jeffrey_f: free -m
<Seveas> actually, nope, that would show up as a full /tun
<Seveas> jeffrey_f: I basically have no clue right now. Clearly something is thinking your disk is full... Are you doing anything silly with quota perhaps?
<tomreyn> free -m shows ram, not file system allocation (that'd be df -h / -i)
<tomreyn> s/ram/memory/
<jeffrey_f> Seveas: nope.
<klemax> I was looking for a way to see my ubuntu's datas on windows. I found Ext2Fsd but it cant process ext4 with 64 bit enabled. That would corrupt my data on ubuntu 17.10
<klemax> Any other options being tested?
<jeffrey_f> klemax: Samba
<klemax> jeffrey_f: samba on win?
<jeffrey_f> klemax: are you talking an ubuntu box and a Win box?
<klemax> yeah dual boot.
<klemax> I wanna see ext4 filesystem on windows.
<klemax> but some options cause data corruption. I just wanna be sure.
<jeffrey_f> klemax: explain data corruption??
<auronandace> klemax: why not set up a storage partition for both OS's to share?
<klemax> auronandace: too late for it.
<jeffrey_f> auronandace: would be my other suggestion.
<jeffrey_f> klemax: add a disk as a data only disk.
<klemax> I do not have an external disk.
<codedmart> What is the best way to completely power down my discrete AMD graphics card?
 * capella -> 420 \o/
<capella> ahd DOH! tabfail
<capella> Now you know my darkest secrets
<simulant_> hi can anyone please help me out, i'm running debian but thought I'd ask in ubuntu as often people help here and not getting much reply anywhere else. I can't boot my raid1 system, it gets stuck with ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid does not exist and i'm stuck at initramfs!! thanks if anyone can help
 * archpc waits for ARMA to be Linux-ready
<Bashing-om> simulant_: debian is not supported in this chnnel . join ##linux for assistance; I am there .
<alexas> how to remap right ALT to CTRL?
<alexas> the simple way please!
<alexas> ok will get to that later, not that important really
<genewitch> how do i stop the default desktop from starting on boot? I don't want CLI only, i want my alternative GUI to start. (i.e. not X11)
<Bashing-om> genewitch: If your hardware supports it -- at the login screen there is a drop down to select wayland .
<Bashing-om> genewitch: ^^ that is on release 17.10 :)
<jeremies> I want to erase all content from a disk and format with gpt but not uefi. I have to create a MBR partition?
<mirak> hello
<mirak> I am on 16.04 and want to go to 17.10 . What is the recommended way ?
<genewitch> Bashing-om: it's not wayland either, i think it's kodi? It's retropie, and i can't get it to boot to retropie instead of gnome or whatever
<genewitch> mirak: are you sure you want to do that?
<genewitch> mirak: especially if you are on a laptop, i don't recommend that
<Bashing-om> genewitch: What options does the systen have ' ls -al /usr/share/xsessions/
<mirak> genewitch, why ? no it's desktop
<mirak> genewitch, I have btrfs snapshots and multiboots, so it's ok
<mirak> genewitch, by the way i did a mistake and went from 16.04 straight to 18.04
<genewitch> Bashing-om: ubuntu.desktop
<genewitch> mirak: it's usually (as root): apt update && apt upgrade && apt dist-upgrade && do-release-upgrade
<Bashing-om> genewitch: Then that tells me you have no other options installed .
<genewitch> oh sorry mirak instead of && do-release-upgrade, it's && apt get dist-upgrade && do-release-upgrade
<genewitch> Bashing-om: the other Graphical environment isn't X
<genewitch> Bashing-om: i said that already
<Bashing-om> mirak: generlly we find that " prompt=lts is set .. need to change that to "any" in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ( or from the GUI ) .
<akik> genewitch: you can follow "ps auxwwf" output and see what is started for you for the gui
<genewitch> akik ok lemme plug in a keyboard and find out
<akik> genewitch: when you find the process that is started, you can then see where it's started
<mirak> Bashing-om, that was my mistake
<mirak> I did do-release-upgrade -d xD
<Bashing-om> mirak: Ouch .. welcome to 18.04 ??
<mirak> Bashing-om, yes pretty much what happened
<mirak> but I will go back with a btrfs snapshot
<Bashing-om> mirak: did mpt lmpw that 18.04 was turned up yet :)
<Bashing-om> did not know*
<mirak> is there a way to no use the signed efi grub ?
<mirak> I want to use the unsigned one
<akik> genewitch: btw you mentioned retropie. i think that's not ubuntu, but something else. am i right?
<genewitch> akik: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/07R8PjdDfloRxVRcCqen/
<genewitch> it's ubuntu
<genewitch> that's a machine that was installed from ubuntu non-desktop
<akik> genewitch: it seems to start the emulationstation as your own user account
<akik> genewitch: do you start it manually or is it some kind of systemd user service?
<genewitch> akik: right, it has a script to enable that on boot, but on ubuntu-desktop, it loads the ubuntu desktop before that script runs, so i never see it
<grym> running xenial on armv8 and attempting to install SSL devel headers; i get `libssl-dev : Depends: libssl1.0.0 (= 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.2) but 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.1 is to be installed`  -- what's a good solution here?
<genewitch> akik: so i want to disable the default ubuntu desktop from coming up on startup
<akik> genewitch: you can do it with "sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target"
<genewitch> akik: oh whoops, how do i undo that?
<genewitch> haha wrong box
<akik> genewitch: that'll not then start the ubuntu gui login
<genewitch> akik: and if i want to go back to normal?
<akik> genewitch: you can do it with "sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target"
<genewitch> okay cool i will try in one second, i appreciate you, akik, Bashing-om
<akik> genewitch: do you start emulationstation manually?
<genewitch> akik: no it comes up automatically
<grym> apt-get libssl-dev failure full session paste: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/yiFIaQKcDq29FC3YtZyY/
<akik> genewitch: ok maybe you can see it in "systemctl" output
<genewitch> akik: hehe systemctl: command not found
<genewitch> :-D
<akik> genewitch: oh i thought it was a systemd system
<genewitch> there's another way to do that, because i remember an analog to that command
<genewitch> akik: the one i am trying to get this working on is 14.04
<genewitch> the one i pasted is 16.04
<genewitch> 16.04 doesn't have gnome
#ubuntu 2017-12-10
<genewitch> anyhow lemme google some
<genewitch> is there a way to do it with the runlevel?
<akik> genewitch: on 14.04 i think you can do it by disabling the upstart service in /etc/init
<akik> genewitch: find out which  login manager you have and then you can disable it
<genewitch> the runlevel on the machine working correctly is 3, the one that is going to gnome is 2
<mirak> what is the way to disable secure boot from ubuntu ?
<akik> genewitch: i think it's done by doing it with initctl or manually in /etc/init
<mirak> without disabling it in the kernel
<mirak> in the bios i mean
<genewitch> akik: YAY! edit /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf;  env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=2
<genewitch> i think gnome is still in the background, but now i don't need a keyboard attached to run games :-D
<genewitch> i saw networkmanager pop up in the top right
<genewitch> and the X is lightdm
<genewitch> i wonder if i just remove it if that will fix it
<akik> genewitch: you can echo "manual" to its file in /etc/init/lightdm.override
<akik> genewitch: if the file is called /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<genewitch> i'll try that :-D
<grym> where can i get a list of version numbers for a particular apt package?  I'm trying to install the latest libssl-dev but i can't on my architecture because one of its prerequisites isn't available.
<grym> so perhaps i can roll back to an earlier version that supports the prerequisite at the version i have available to me
<akik> genewitch: are you sure your application doesn't require xorg? :)
<genewitch> akik: well in that https://paste.pound-python.org/show/07R8PjdDfloRxVRcCqen/ there's no xorg/x11
<genewitch> and that had the emulationstation running at the time
<akik> genewitch: ok
<genewitch> the reason i am using 14.04 is the GPU does not have drivers after 15.04 (or thereabouts)
<genewitch> i tried running 16.04 and 17.10 and couldn't get the radeon drivers to install, emulationstation said "NO DRI"
<genewitch> but that's ok. I'll get it figured out
<mirak> what package is running grub-install ?
<mirak> I mean running, for instance sometime it's automatically ran
<genewitch> mirak: whenever the kernel updates
<genewitch> or grub
<_28Kb> i got my radeon GPU working in 16.04 by placing it on newer motherboard
<mirak> genewitch, I want it to run as unsecure
<mirak> unsecure boot
<mirak> genewitch, is there a place to customise how it's ran ?
<mirak> by the way where is stored the device where grub-install should be run on ?
<_28Kb> how do I find my display's "host:dpy"?
<genewitch> akik: so if i do "manual" in lightdm.override i get a login prompt on tty1 on reboot
<_28Kb> !xcalib
<akik> genewitch: yes. it won't start xorg then
<akik> genewitch: without the ""
<genewitch> yeah, maybe i should reinstall emulationstation so it touches all the correct files again
<genewitch> because when you power on a device with emulationstation on ubuntu, it boots straight into emulationstation, there's no logins anywhere
<genewitch> clean install!
<tener> hi. quick question: how do i reset the gnome-terminal custom command while not being able to launch gnome-terminal?
<tener> nvm: alt+f2 => 'gnome-terminal -e zsh' => go reset your dumb config mistake..
<genewitch> tener:
<genewitch> is there no .file like .gnome-terminal?
<genewitch> in your home directory?
<_28Kb> genewitch, are you trying to override lightdm crash on logging in?
<tener> genewitch: nope. also nothing in .config/ and no directories in gconftool other than .. alsa? or something
<genewitch> tener: good to know glad you found it
<genewitch> _28Kb: no i want emulationstation to start on boot, not lightdm
<genewitch> i.e. i don't want xorg to start
<genewitch> i'm asking on those forums/channels now, since this isn't an ubuntu issue per se
<_28Kb> ok, that's something else.. I had problem recently related to radeon and lightdm boot issues
<genewitch> what radeon?
<genewitch> this is a 6300M or so
<_28Kb> mine was HD5450... CEDAR chip
<genewitch> yeah this one is a little later, you said you got 16.04 to work?
<_28Kb> yes
<_28Kb> i'm on it now
<genewitch> HEY! it may be fixed! <fingers crossed>
<genewitch> OMG OMG OMG! it's fixed!
<_28Kb> :)
<genewitch> so i changed the default runlevel to 3
<genewitch> and then reinstalled emulationstation
<genewitch> and now it boots into arcade
<_28Kb> you override Ubuntu :)
<akik> genewitch: which package did you install on ubuntu to get retropie running? or is it just the emulationstation?
<Tsuzuku> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 17.10. I currently Have Windows 10, and Solus Os installed. I need to keep the Windows 10, but remove the Solus Os and replace it with Ubuntu. When I boot into my Live USB and try to install, with UEFI, it tells me that I already have something installed in the legacy bios mode. (which i believe is solus os) The install disk also only lets erase the entire disk instead of installing alongside windows
<Tsuzuku> 10. what can i do
<bozonius> a few weeks ago, my Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS system was purged of plymouth (which I later re-installed).  Among the victims of the great purge was cron -- why is this?   Here is the extract from the history log; cron is near the end of the list    https://pastebin.com/DfR6evYp
<bozonius> I ran dependency checks but could not find cron listed for plymouth.
<bozonius> I will be leaving shortly, but you can leave a pm for me if you know the answer to this.  Thanks.  I've re-installed cron, so all is good again (I think, so long as no other needed items got purged also, and thats a long list to check...)
<grym> hi all, i posted earlier.  I'm trying to install libssl-dev on an ubuntu 16.04 isntallation on an ARMv8 machine.   I cant', because  of a dependency version conflict with libssl -- how do i resolve this? https://paste.pound-python.org/show/yiFIaQKcDq29FC3YtZyY/
<grym> i have tried to install libssl by explicit version and the response is `Version not found`.
<grym> i don't know how to un-wedge myself
<Bashing-om> grym: 1) Current kernel is 4.4.0-103-generic . 2) current libssl1.0.0 is 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.9 . You are out of date and maybe a PPA at fault here . what shows ' apt policy libssl1.0.0 ' after ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<mentalita> what is this mousepad thingy based on?\
<grym> Bashing-om: does full-upgrade have a dry run option?
<Bashing-om> grym: ' sudo apt -s full-upgrade ' where the "s" is "simulate" .
<grym> Bashing-om: thanks!  all set.
<Bashing-om> gregl: :) you do good work .
<WireCat> Hi, does anybody know why ffmpeg is not working on ubuntu 17.04 ?
<WireCat> i tried "apt install ffmpeg" Then running 'ffmpeg' it says: ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libbluray.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> WireCat: whjat shows ' apt policy libbluray1 ' ?
<Bashing-om> what*
<jair> hello all I am having this issue and currently recearching on google for the same behavior and solution, the issue is when I try to reboot my system it hangs during the shutdown process at this message "stopped target network is online"
<jair> OS: Mint 18 sarah
<jair>  MMm----::-://////////////oymNMd+`     Kernel: x86_64 Linux 4.4.0-103-generic
<jair> Sory about that I mean to paste >> Kernel: x86_64 Linux 4.4.0-103-generic
<Bashing-om> !mint | jair
<ubottu> jair: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<jair> Bashing-om: understood but it is happening in Ubuntu as well, this issue is related to the Kernel or systemctl
<genewitch> akik: to get retropie running you need git (apt install git) and then:     git clone --depth=1 https://github.com/RetroPie/RetroPie-Setup.git
<genewitch> akik: info here https://github.com/RetroPie/RetroPie-Setup
<genewitch> akik: it bootstraps itself on an existing ubuntu install
<akik> genewitch: ok thanks
<genewitch> if you have ubuntu 14.04 there's a gotcha, but >=16.04 it's flawless
<truexfan81> without installing inxi whats the best way to get terminal to tell you which ubuntu version you are running?
<genewitch> truexfan81: cat /etc/*release*
<genewitch> that should work on all linuxes
<akik> truexfan81: lsb_release -a
<genewitch> lsb_release isn't portable :-p
<akik> portable?
<akik> it works on ubuntu
<truexfan81> we need to restart the tomcat service on my friend's dedi, so i'm trying to find out which version its running so i can then lookup the correct command cause service tomcat restart isn't it
<truexfan81> i'm used to systemd
<genewitch> no pkill -sighup tomcat :-D
<genewitch> right, both our commands give you the info, truexfan81
<genewitch> rc-service, /etc/init.d/tomcat ?
<truexfan81> will try as soon as he can log back in lol
<truexfan81> it just told him login failed
<truexfan81> my friend who is running a gameserver is a total noob at linux
<genewitch> that's why you use a host that allows you to use webvnc or novnc, log in once, and then just close the vnc tab
<truexfan81> yeah hes actually using vnc
<genewitch> then it doesn't matter if you lose the PW, because you can just reconnect to the webvnc and change the password
<genewitch> all moot if your provider reboots/moves your VM all the time
<genewitch> like linode
<truexfan81> when i had my dedi hosting that same game, i didn't use vnc, i didn't even have a gui installed, difference is i used a cert to auth
<genewitch> neither of these devices appear to have bluetooth
<genewitch> raspberry pi it is
<quim> I have installed ltsp but is slow in graphics
<superKiller> Hello. Does anyone know how setup utorrent on ubuntu?
<superKiller> hello. I got disconnected. does anyone know how to install utorrent on ubuntu 17.10 ?
<dentist> apt-get install utorrent
<dentist> orsomething?
<Exterminador> hello guys. any chance to set-up my VPS to auto detect all the IPv6 address on the /64 subnet, instead the need to add them all manually?
<Exterminador> superKiller: https://www.linuxhelp.com/how-to-install-utorrent-on-ubuntu-17-04/ can help perhaps
<superKiller> Exterminador, thanks !
<Exterminador> superKiller: np. sometimes Google is your best friend xD
<superKiller> Exterminador, or duck duck go
<Exterminador> ahahah :)
<bobdobbs> streetwitch: are you used to admin work on your servers?
<streetwitch> IubYup
<bobdobbs> k
<streetwitch> Can you help me get apache to run php files?
<bobdobbs> yeah. but it depends on what you can already do.
<streetwitch> I know my way around ubuntu
<bobdobbs> but seriously, before you do anything, go skim read that doc and then take a break for at least 5 mins
<bobdobbs> Can you do that?
<streetwitch> Give me a link
<streetwitch> I don't think the article is for ubuntu
<bobdobbs> doesn't matter
<bobdobbs> apache exists on many distro's
<bobdobbs> If you are doing admin work (like getting php to work on apache) then yuo should be prepared to reading docs that apply to other distro's, and adapt them
<streetwitch> Alright
<streetwitch> one of those links is about security
<bobdobbs> that makes sense
<streetwitch> Right
<streetwitch> I don't want to worry about that right now
<bobdobbs> then don't use a webserver
<streetwitch> bobdobbs
<streetwitch> I'm reading it
<streetwitch> and installed php-fpm
<bobdobbs> great
<streetwitch> Can you point me to the next step in the process?
<streetwitch> It tells me php-fpm isn't a command
<bobdobbs> what exactly are you trying to do?
<kazuma_desu> need hel
<kazuma_desu> help
<kazuma_desu> on ubuntu 16.04 lts how do i put buttons on right side of windows not left?
<kazuma_desu> I am coming from other os' and distros that all had buttons on right
<kazuma_desu> it's very confusing for me
<kazuma_desu> Drone,
<programo> Hi I have installed ubuntu 14.04 ,but when clicked on wifi icon , I do not see the enable wifi option
<programo> Can any body help me with this issue?
<kazuma_desu> programo, nobody ever helps in ubuntu
<kazuma_desu> programo, try #archlinux
<kazuma_desu> ironic but they help me in past
<kazuma_desu> even though i dont use archlinux
<programo> when I searched the internet I got this info
<programo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/626642/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-offline
<programo> but did not help much
<kazuma_desu> nobody will help programo dont waste your time
<programo> I will try asking in the archlinux chat room
<Ben64> programo: don't do that
<kazuma_desu> Ben64, then help programo
<kazuma_desu> if not then programo should just ask in archlinux they probably know more than most people in ubuntu. im not smart enough to use arch and came back to ubuntu
<Ben64> theres a general ##linux channel, don't go to a channel and ask about a different distro, it's rude
<kazuma_desu> its also rude not to help people? Ben64
<kazuma_desu> would you rather them end up back in windows?
<kazuma_desu> you prob dont care
<Ben64> you seem weirdly angry
<programo> Hey Ben64
<Ben64> hi
<programo> why am  I not able to send messages on Arch Linux channel
<Ben64> because they muted you
<programo> after my first message I was not able to talk on that channel
<programo> okay tell me where I have to go to  get my issue resolved?
<programo> Ben64,
<Ben64> #ubuntu probably
<programo> anywhere else?
<Ben64> this is the best place for ubuntu support
<Ben64> theres also https://ubuntuforums.org and https://askubuntu.com/
<programo> okay Ben64 thanks!
<kazuma_desu> programo, ubuntu sucks because there isn't support
<kazuma_desu> programo, sorry that arch muted you
<kazuma_desu> they seem angry
<Ben64> there is support here
<kazuma_desu> german gehidore is on their
<Ben64> and they muted because ubuntu isn't archlinux, like i told you
<kazuma_desu> that guy is a nazi gehidore
<kazuma_desu> they never cared months back
<kazuma_desu> they always helped really any distro
<kazuma_desu> the mods were never around
<Ben64> anyway, keep on topic here please
<kazuma_desu> now they are and are being nazis
<kazuma_desu> anyway
<kazuma_desu> is anyone ever going to fix programo or my issue/
<kazuma_desu> I mean ffs
<Ben64> you might want to be patient and work on your attitude
<kazuma_desu> lol
<kazuma_desu> if i wanted to be patient i would have keep arch on this laptop
<kazuma_desu> i left that distro because i wanted stability
<kazuma_desu> and ubuntu stupidly has buttons and crap on left
<kazuma_desu> i tried theme
<kazuma_desu> no good
<kazuma_desu> gtk theme still has buttons on left
<kazuma_desu> its weird
<kazuma_desu> makes me less productive
<Ben64> stop with the spam
<kazuma_desu> i am not spamming
<kazuma_desu>  ia m trying to get support
<Ben64> tons of lines of absolute nonsense
<kazuma_desu> why are you so rude
<kazuma_desu> i am not good with irc
<Ben64> this might help you then https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc/
<kazuma_desu> lol
<kazuma_desu> if i wanted to learn more crap i would have stayed on arch!
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | kazuma_desu start here
<ubottu> kazuma_desu start here: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kazuma_desu>  idont want to be a linux technician enginneer expert
<kazuma_desu> i want to get this stupid button fixed
<kazuma_desu> so i can get back to work
<Ben64> the page i linked to you it basic etiquette for irc, if you don't want to get banned you should follow that guide
<kazuma_desu> whatever
<kazuma_desu> i'll just go back to windows
<Ben64> k bye
<kazuma_desu> this is getitng me nowere
<kazuma_desu> nobody lheps
<lotuspsychje> !patience | kazuma_desu
<ubottu> kazuma_desu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<kazuma_desu> nobosy replies unless it simple question then they say "this been asked many times already"
<kazuma_desu> that why i hate those forums
<kazuma_desu> with my issue people just wot reply
<kazuma_desu> i can tell because tye dont care
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: please stop discussing here, there's no point, this is only for support
<kazuma_desu> i am here for support lotuspsychje
<kazuma_desu> im certainly not here for the fun of it
<kazuma_desu> im getting more annoyed every minute
<Ben64> if you're here for support stick to that
<kazuma_desu>  iam!
<TaZeR> kazuma_desu: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<kazuma_desu> why are you bullying me
<Ben64> we don't need 40 lines of crap
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: then repeat your issue all in one line, with all details and have Patience..dont troll here
<kazuma_desu> Okay
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: ubuntu version, kernel version,steps tryed,...
<kazuma_desu> My issue is: The button on left side, need them on right so I can quickly close windows and open new windows."
<kazuma_desu> ubuntu 16.04
<kazuma_desu> i tried gtk theme and it didnt help
<kazuma_desu> every other distro i use and windows all have button on right side
<kazuma_desu> not left
<kazuma_desu> lotuspsychje, can you gelp me
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: idle here and patient, users from all over the world read here and join from other timezones
<kazuma_desu> ;(
<kazuma_desu> :(
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: here's the existing bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-tweak-tool/+bug/1309942
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309942 in Unity Tweak Tool "Window Controls not functioning." [Medium,Won't fix]
<kazuma_desu> lotuspsychje, wow no fix but to change de
<kazuma_desu> i hate my life
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: have you tryed with dconf-editor yet?
<kazuma_desu> no, what is that and how?
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: something like this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/move-window-title-buttons-to-right-in-ubuntu/ havent tested myself on 16.04...
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: also in unity, you can maximize/minimize from dash icon have you tested?
<kazuma_desu> id did what it says here
<kazuma_desu> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/move-window-title-buttons-to-right-in-ubuntu/
<kazuma_desu> and it still has buttons on left ;( lotuspsychje
<kazuma_desu> i even locked and then unlocked
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: have you read what i just said?
<kazuma_desu> what is dash icon
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: unity dash is the bar on your left side, you can press the programs icon to minimize/maximize fast, thats what you want right?
<kazuma_desu> it doesnt do that!
<kazuma_desu> im clicking hexchat
<kazuma_desu> over and overagain
<kazuma_desu> and it doesnt minimize or maxmize it
<kazuma_desu> same with chromium
<kazuma_desu> i want the buttons on the right side
<kazuma_desu> not the left
<kazuma_desu> of every window
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-tweak-tool | kazuma_desu
<ubottu> kazuma_desu: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu4 (artful), package size 362 kB, installed size 2722 kB
<kazuma_desu> I have it
<kazuma_desu> it doesnt give me the otopn
<kazuma_desu> *option
<kazuma_desu> its a useless program
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: enable Minimize single window applications on click on tab 'launcher'
<kazuma_desu> how does that fix the issue of buttons being on the left?
<kazuma_desu> I wnt them on the right!
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: you seen the existing bug
<kazuma_desu> so ubuntu will never fix it?
<kazuma_desu> or has no workarounds?
<kazuma_desu> that is crazy
<lotuspsychje> kazuma_desu: developers have to start somewhere, and cant grant everyones wishes right?
<kazuma_desu> thank you for the help but i think ubuntu isnt going to work for me
<plongshot> Is there a way to restart an ubuntu instance via ssh without actually shutting it down?  Like the way we can restarta a service (eg: sudo service apache2 restart)  but for restarting the os?
<lotuspsychje> plongshot: wich ubuntu version are you on mate?
<plongshot> lotuspsychje: It's an aws 16.04 ubuntu server
<plongshot> over ssh
<lotuspsychje> plongshot: join #ubuntu-server mate, their used to that
<plongshot> I can't shut it down and restart without incurring a cost (they hit me for an hour over a single restart)
<plongshot> cool
<lotuspsychje> plongshot: idle for a while there okay, its sunday might take a while before wakeup
<tag> I'm having a bit of trouble with systemd-resolve when I'm connect to an anyconnect vpn. If I try to look up something on the intranet by specifying systemd-resolve -i vpn0 ... it works fine, but for some reason if I don't specify the interface it never finds the thing — which means that my other tools all don't work.
<TaZeR> guys i think ubuntu has gotten off track with its development, lets all go to a new distro?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<TaZeR> oh right, sorry
<tag> oh well
<PissWizard> where is the monitor resolution set? setting it in the settings->display isn't correctly reporting it to my Wine game, and Ubuntu originally detects my older of two Dell 24" monitors as having the same resolution when it does not {newer one is only 1920x1080 while the old one is 1920x1200}.
<PissWizard> If settings->Display won't properly change my monitor resolution, where do I go to make sure my Wine games get the right message? Someone on WineHQ mentioned X11 and desktop manager, but I'm not familiar with these things.
<PissWizard> OMFG how do I even search for info on what settings->display uses to change resolution in Ubuntu?
<Ben64> what are you actually trying to accomplish
<PissWizard> I'm trying to get my Wine game to display in the native resolution of 1920x1200 instead of resizing 1920x1080 to 1920x1200 and having everything look messed up.
<PissWizard> despite setting my 1920x1200 monitor to the correct resolution in xfce, wine's not getting the message. I don't know where it's checking.
<PissWizard> .... oh. I wonder if that's because it only checks the resolution of the 1st monitor... hmmm.
<Ben64> yeah it's gonna be a wine/game setting you're looking for
<PissWizard> I can't manually change it in my Wine game either. It's stuck at 1920x1080.
<Ben64> what game is it
<PissWizard> World of Warcraft
<PissWizard> yeah. for windowed{fullscree}, I'm unable to change the resolution.
<PissWizard> Wine only has the option to make a virtual desktop, which seems to put me on the primary monitor {which means my Ubuntu UI is hidden behind the game, although I guess it might be an imperfect solution for now...}
<Ben64> use winecfg to set a virtual desktop size of whatever you want
<PissWizard> also have no idea if a viritual desktop is going to resize it down to 1920x1080 and then back up to 1920x1200.
<Ben64> it wont
<PissWizard> well I tried to change my primary monitor and it still didn't let me play the game on it.
<PissWizard> looks like a virtual desktop is going to force me to play on the left-most monitor. what a mess.
<Ben64> should be able to drag the window over
<PissWizard> it's "windowed{fullscreen}" and there's only 1 monitor it reports.
<Ben64> google also tells me there is "gxResolution" you can set in the game
<PissWizard> what search engine will let me search for gxResolution without autocorrecting to "resolution"?
<PissWizard> oh you said google.
<PissWizard> wonder why start page doesn't let me, since it uses google.
<PissWizard> *gasp* I think gxResolution setting fixed it! thanks! yeah, fonts look normal again at least on the main menu.
<PissWizard> Thanks. I really suck at researching things, so you being able to find gxResolution as a solution was something I wasn't able to easily do.
<unimatrix9> hello all
<EriC^^> hello
<unimatrix9> whats the best program to view xml files ?
<alkisg> ...firefox
<unimatrix9> firefox shows it but not formatted , just the raw xml
<unimatrix9> could i have a program that outputs it formatted ..
<JoeRW> Can anyone please help me figure out why I'm receiving this error in my logs? https://pastebin.com/YJMpcKWE
<EriC^^> unimatrix9: try xmlcopyeditor
<EriC^^> unimatrix9: also treeline
<Styils> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me out here. Upon selecting ubuntu in grub, I am getting a purple screen of death
<Styil> I have tried turning off splash quiet in grub but no avail
<k_sze_> Erm...
<k_sze_> The gcc-4.8 *package* doesn't come with g++-4.8?
<EriC^^> x
<alkisg> unimatrix9: xml files are formatted based on xslt files, and firefox of course supports that, if you give it the xslt
<alkisg> Styil: and what's the error message when you remove quiet splash?
<Styil> alkisg: nothing, I just get a purple screen
<alkisg> Styil: i doubt it's purple when you remove quiet splash
<Styil> much of the problem is getting a debug screen to see what is going wrong
<alkisg> purple is there when you still have it
<Styil> could also be that I failed to update grub
<alkisg> Press e on grub
<alkisg> And remove quiet splash and press f10
<EriC^^> Styil: you can add it on the fly
<alkisg> btw, does recovery mode work, from grub?
<Styil> yes recovery mode works
<alkisg> and what about "continue" after recover?
<alkisg> *recovery?
<Styil> Hmm, I believe it puts me back into root terminal but I need to double check if it gives me an error or not
<mentalita> does anyone know of a file manager that lets you group custom actions?
<alkisg> Sure, nautilus and caja
<mentalita> nautilus is one level deeper than it should be right off the bat
<mentalita> because of that 'Nautilus Custom Actions'
<alkisg> I don't know what that means
<mentalita> I also tried to install it
<mentalita> but it wouldn't show any custom action
<mentalita> caja can't do it as well
<alkisg> Where did you put the custom actions, in which folder?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mentalita> alkisg: I configured them with nautilus custom action config tool
<mentalita> alkisg: like this https://askubuntu.com/questions/984560/how-to-group-custom-actions-in-thunar
<alkisg> mentalita: what's the output of this? ls .config/caja/scripts/
<alkisg> I'm not talking about thunar
<mentalita> wait a sec
<mentalita> alkisg: bash: .config/caja/scripts/: No such file or directory
<alkisg> Then you never configured caja to run custom actions
<alkisg> Put them there.
<mentalita> alkisg: I put the config file from thunar there but its not working http://i.imgur.com/9hiBK63.png
<mentalita> alkisg: wrong paste
<Styil> So hitting e for Ubuntu in grub doesn’t show any “splash quiet”
<Styil> And yet I get no debug screen during boot
<mentalita> alkisg: http://i.imgur.com/xCl2IUW.png
<mentalita> alkisg: and I can't configure those extensions they're grayed out http://i.imgur.com/IZErDM6.png
<mentalita> mentalita@mentalita-pc:~$ ls .config/caja/scripts
<mentalita> accels  uca.xml
<alkisg> Metacity: in .config/caja/scripts, you put bash scripts (actions)
<alkisg> Not xml files
<mentalita> ok let me try
<Styil> I’m thinking that it may be some error in grub itself and not Ubuntu
<Styil> Though I still can’t see why this won’t boot
<mentalita> alkisg: hm I think I got it but can you put icons?
<alkisg> No
<mentalita> alkisg: also my caja-actions folder is in .config/
<alkisg> mentalita: caja scripts is included in caja, it's not a plugin. It's not caja-actions.
<alkisg> We are talking about a different thing now.
<mentalita> huh well y..yes
<alkisg> I have never tried or seen caja actions, I don't know anything about it
<alkisg> I've been using nautilus and caja scripts for ages though
<alkisg> Caja scripts support subdirs which then are shown as submenus
<alkisg> So it's handy for groupping when you have lots of them
<SimonNL> apt show Caja-extensions-common            in terminal, does that show what you want to know.
<SimonNL> mentalita: ^
<mentalita> alkisg: I can't get to show them again, I removed everything and installed bare caja and I have a script with no extension `echo "#!/usr/bin/python" > py2script.py` in .config/caja/Scripts/
<mentalita> SimonNL: I removed all the plugins, what is it supposed to show?
<alkisg> mentalita: did you chmod +x it?
<SimonNL> info about that package mentalita
<mentalita> alkisg: 'it' as in what?
<alkisg> mentalita: chmod +x .config/caja/scripts/py2script.py
<alkisg> Also, lowercase scripts, not Scripts
<mentalita> ok
<mentalita> it's there
<mentalita> so no root level organising
<mentalita> it has to be inside Scripts
<alkisg> Inside scripts you can have a whole hierarchy
<alkisg> With any number of subdirs you want
<qwd> I'm trying to update Intel Management Engine on a Thinkpad X1 Carbon 4th gen following this guide https://www.flamingspork.com/blog/2017/11/22/updating-windows-management-engine-firmware-on-a-lenovo-without-a-windows-install/ but I'm stuck at step 6/8. Anyone understand what he means? I'm guessing "save off" is just "keep these files" but in step 8 it says to copy the drivers directory which doesn't exist.
<alkisg> So yes, a lot of organizing there :)
<mentalita> huh
<mentalita> can't I configure the icon
<mentalita> wtf
<mentalita> :(
<mentalita> im this close to building my own file manager
<mentalita> i swear
<alkisg> (12:25:49 μμ) mentalita: alkisg: hm I think I got it but can you put icons? ==> (12:26:45 μμ) alkisg: No
<mentalita> alkisg: ok instead of echo shebang > py2script.py I have a python script writing the shebang into a file
<mentalita> that's something
<mentalita> but I'm on my way to build my own thing
<mentalita> this is all crap
<alkisg> If you want a custom extension, you can surely build one
<mentalita> also it doesn't show thumbnails correctly
<mentalita> thumbnail for .py files is generic
<mentalita> like
<mentalita> gray icon
<mentalita> that's all
<alkisg> Then you don't have correct file associations
<mentalita> where can I set that?
<mentalita> http://i.imgur.com/pfVw11D.png
<alkisg> I'm not using xfce, I don't know where you set file associations there
<Styil> Alright so can someone here help me out?
<Styil> I get a purple screen upon trying to boot into Ubuntu
<Styil> I have splash quiet off
<Styil> Or at least I believe I do
<Styil> Recovery mode works fine it seems
<Styil> nomodeset is also enabled
<Styil> Hmm
<Styil> Seems the old kernel actually boots
<Styil> Oh nevermind, seems booting into the old kernel hen rebooting into the new one fixed stuff
<Styil> Actually it seems I am not out of the woods yet
<Styil> My problem seems to lie in the fact that boot/efi failed to mount
<EriC^^> Styil: failed why
<EriC^^> try sudo mount /boot/efi
<Styil_> EriC^^: tried it
<Styil> IO charset iso8859-1 not found
<Styil> mount: /boot/efi: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/nvme0n1p1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<Styil> The odd thing is that the old kernel boots just fine
<Styil> So I don’t think the efi is broken
<Styil> EriC^^ any idea why the old kernel mounts it fine?
<ylwghst> Is there way to avoid this message in the fisrt boot stage https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bd58ebb6f9bb807f8c50c3e9ff996f79 ?
<quim> What is the fastest remote control in ubuntu?
<GrandPa-G> I am trying to do a cat inside a script while running under apache2. The apache id is www-data. The file has -rw-rw-r-- 1 me:www-data. Any why I get permission denied?
<tomreyn> GrandPa-G: that's a CGI shell script?
<GrandPa-G> no, it is an exec() in php
<tomreyn> which type of php? mod, cgi, fpm?
<tomreyn> got open_basedir restrictions?
<tomreyn> where do you see "permission denied", can you show it?
<GrandPa-G> I don't understand. Just a regualr php script file
<GrandPa-G> cat: /home/grimesr/openvpn-ca/keys/ta.key: Permission denied
<tomreyn> so it's a local issue, running this as the www-data or 'me' does not work either?
<tomreyn> *as the  ... user
<tomreyn> rephrasing: so it's a file system permission issue, running this as the 'www-data' or 'me' user does not work either?
<tomreyn> chances are that /home/grimesr/openvpn-ca/keys is not accesible by at least one of these users
<GrandPa-G> running as me works.
<GrandPa-G> the file has rw for www-data
<tomreyn> it's not just the file that matters, also the directory it resides in
<tomreyn> if php runs as www-data and www-data cannot access the directory, it cannot access the file either.
<GrandPa-G> directory has drwxrwxr-x  2 me www-data
<tomreyn> so which user does php run as? (phpinfo() would tell)
<GrandPa-G> it runs as www-data. I think it is an apache issue so I will look there.
<alkisg> GrandPa-G: you can use `sudo -u www-data bash` to "login" as apache and run the file manually, to check permissions in files, dirs etc
<alkisg> E.g. you may see that cd /home/username gives you access denied then
<GrandPa-G> I think it is how apache has access to directory via apache conf.
<tomreyn> phpinfo() should also tell you about open_basedir and about which variant of php you're using (apache 'php'or 'suphp' module, (f)cgi(d), php-fpm)
<GrandPa-G> I am changing that conf
<GrandPa-G> You don't need to think anymore about this. But, do you know anything about systemd service files?
<tomreyn> personally, not much, but ask your actual question and someone may answer it.
<GrandPa-G> FYI:the permission issue relates to how apache conf specifies what directories can be accessed (somewhat indepentent of file permissions). I moved files to another folder that is accesspable and all is well.
<alkisg> Nah, I don't believe that
<GrandPa-G> for a service, I need to access a host on the internet. I need to wait until the server's dns connection is complete before my service starts otherwise the dns lookup in my app will fail. Setting waiting for network doesn't work as it is too early. What do I specifiy to wait for in the service file?
<alkisg> I think sudo above would give you access denied too
<alkisg> wait for network-online
<GrandPa-G> network-online (from what I have learned) just means that the interface has been established. Still too early from my experiments.
<tomreyn> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/216919/how-can-i-make-my-user-services-wait-till-the-network-is-online
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1649931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1649931 in resolvconf (Debian) "systemd-networkd needs to ensure DNS is up before network-online.target" [Unknown,Fix committed]
<tomreyn> GrandPa-G: so on ubuntu, the network-online target should ensure that name resolution works.
<boboma> hello. I canno switch users in ubuntu 17.10. If I choose the menu item in the top right corner, it switches to the screensaver instead of the login screen. here's a error log, any idea about that?
<boboma> https://paste.debian.net/1000070/
<c2tarun> Hey all, I was just curious, when I started using ubuntu around 2010, #ubuntu's IRC channel was alway very crowded and very busy. Usually if I ask a question, it scrolls off screen in few minutes. Why is it so silent these days?
<lotuspsychje> c2tarun: modes are changed to registered users only
<nemo> ah. that would definitely cut down on the noise
<nemo> hm. I wonder what ALIS has to say about ubuntu channel members
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, my undestsnding it's bewcome +r which probly discourages new users from joining
<lotuspsychje> boboma: perhaps place a new !bug for it, cant find something related existing
<nemo> #ubuntu 1048  #kubuntu 229 - those seem to be the main ones.  so I guess all the unregistereds did not go elsewhere
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1048 in HCT "hct doesn't automatically register archive" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048
<boboma> lotuspsychje, thanks for having a look
<lotuspsychje> boboma: have you tested the xorg session?
<rainbowwarrior> hello, i am having a problem using private internet access vpn, it shows in the list but when i move the slider to on, it keeps going back to off again, how can i fix so it connects please?
<piraye> hi guys!
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | piraye
<ubottu> piraye: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<lotuspsychje> rainbowwarrior: ^was for you
<lotuspsychje> piraye: welcome, how can we help you?
<rainbowwarrior> ty lotuspsychje
<piraye> i have this error! /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lirstlm when i try compile one program
<lotuspsychje> piraye: have you searched if your package already exist in the ubuntu repos?
<piraye> no it is not exist there
<lotuspsychje> !compile | piraye
<ubottu> piraye: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<rainbowwarrior> lotuspsychje, : I am using ubuntu 17.10 and i can see the list of servers my vpn uses, but when i select on it turn itself off, how can i fix please?
<lotuspsychje> rainbowwarrior: have you enabled 'Store the password for all users'
<lotuspsychje> rainbowwarrior: is this what you experience? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1725062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1725062 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Network Manager Applet can't connect to VPN, but nmtui does" [High,Triaged]
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, did you install network-manager-vpn, seems PIA requires that
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, correction , network-manager-openvpn
<rainbowwarrior> yes, but it will not let me enter my password
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, has PIA sent your username and pw by email , I hve to ask
<rainbowwarrior> yes
<boboma> lotuspsychje, same problem with xorg.
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj, : yes
<boboma> lotuspsychje, it also says this: pam_unix(gdm-launch-environment:session): session opened for user gdm by bbb(uid=0)
<boboma> but in fact the user I am trying to do this switch from is not bbb but aaa
<boboma> means user aaa should open the session for gdm or am I wrong with that assumption?
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, are you sure you don't have the PIA gui on autoconnectand it's already connected or does PIA still show a red icon?
<rainbowwarrior> i don't even have a red box saying its on etc
<rainbowwarrior> and in the settings it will not let me add a password
<EraserPencil> I need help trying to track down configurations and settings that is preventing me from removing a previously installed package I thought I have removed
<EraserPencil> I have tried  aptitude purge/remove, dpkg -list to find dependencies, rm -rf ~/.config/<app>
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> how I'm going to copy a symlink but paste targeted object from UI?
<tomreyn> EraserPencil: can you show the output of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; dpkg -l PACKAGENAME" (replace 'PACKAGENAME' by the name of the package you are trying to fully remove).
<stephen101> https://vomitb.in/JwD84ZXTgN
<EraserPencil> tomreyn: It's not a package I installed via apt-get install, I installed the .deb package which I extracted, it opened up Ubuntu Software and I did the installation from there. I accidentally shifted the app to elsewhere where links got broke and I tried to shift it back but obviously it dosent work that way. then I did rm -rf that folder
<EraserPencil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26156881/
<stephen101> https://vomitb.in/JwD84ZXTgN any ideas how to fix this issue?
<EraserPencil> I have tried reinstalling to recreate whatever was missing, but that didnt help
<stephen101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26156910/ any ideas how to fix this error?
<rainbowwarrior> ok i got my vpn working , i missed out a letter of my username thank you
<stephen101> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eMS3rpXicP4Sy5sPZkzBKHrjSOUd3dNu/view?usp=drivesdk only one of my cores showing working?
<kristijanz> Does anyone have problem with mouse tracking on kernel 4.15-rc2?
<kristijanz> what happens to me is whenever I put the cursor near the dash to dock, my cursor jumps to the nearest icon and the mouse spped is reduced while hovering over dash to dock.
<rainbowwarrior> Hi, I am using ubuntu 17.10 and was wondering what is the best software to project my screen to my lg smart tv please?
<stephen101> I notice the mouse glitching sometimes.
<kristijanz> stephen101: is there a bug being worked on already?
<stephen101> No clue. I am a noob.
<kristijanz> stephen101: np, me too
<stephen101> My biggest issue with Ubuntu is only 1 core is doing all the processing, other core staying at 0.
<stephen101> Windows 10 its running fine.
<kristijanz> stephen101: what do you mean? The shell?
<stephen101> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eMS3rpXicP4Sy5sPZkzBKHrjSOUd3dNu/view?usp=drivesdk
<stephen101> Look at picture.
<kristijanz> idk which cpu but if it's gnome, it's single threadded
<kristijanz> gnome should be rewritten lol
<stephen101> What do you mean single thread?
<kristijanz> to take adwantage of multiple cores
<kristijanz> currently it can't
<stephen101> So why does it show me 0 on cpu2?
<kristijanz> well, idk, file a bug
<stephen101> On my other PC I have Ubuntu it shows use of both cores?
<kristijanz> hm, You should file a bug, or try a new kernel to test stuff
<stephen101> I tried fedora live with same issue.
<stephen101> I also flashed latest Intel CPU code.
<stephen101> And latest bios.
<alkisg> stephen101: try with mce=off in the kernel cmdline
<kristijanz> I don't know, try filing a bug report
<linohat> my bios shows grub bootloader but not grub2 bootloader . any pointers why?
<stephen101> OK would I need to reboot after?
<whaley> stephen101: open multiple terminals and run `yes > /dev/null` in them.
<alkisg> stephen101: yes
<alkisg> linohat: what does that mean, grub=0.97 legacy?
<alkisg> stephen101: which ubuntu version/kernel is that?
<alkisg> And which cpu?
<tomreyn> EraserPencil: that's not how you install software, and it's not supported here (or not by me).
<stephen101> One sec I am on tablet. Will get CPU info.
<stephen101> Intel n3350
<EraserPencil> I know.. and I'm observing better practices now
<stephen101> I an running latest Ubuntu 16
<linohat> alkisg: yes. the drives with /boot/grub succeed booting showing menu while drives with /boot/grub2 shows blank screen nothing happens! motherboard is asus m2n-mx . it cant be 32 vs 64 bit since processor is athlon 64 amd
<alkisg> linohat: there's no /boot/grub2. Grub version 2 installs to /boot/grub.
<alkisg> Run: dpkg -l '*grub*' | grep ^ii
<alkisg> and put it to pastebin
<Crell> Hi folks. I've a Thinkpad X1 Carbon 5th Gen running 17.10, with a Thunderbolt dock. The dock *was* working properly. However, for unknown reasons it's now not connecting any data. Just power. No ethernet, no video, no USB, nothing. I did not change any settings. Best I've found via Google is this: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/ThunderBolt-3-Dockingstation-and-Linux/td-p/3671481 - However, I already have TBolt security d
<Crell> I've tried the usual unplug/replug cycle, rebooting, no dice.
<alkisg> stephen101: with the 4.4 kernel or with 4.12?
<stephen101> No clue, noob here lol
<linohat> alkisg: ok this is centos issue then ! the drive with ubuntu ones have /boot/grub while centos has /boot/grub2 and that fails! how do i fix it!
<stephen101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26156910
<alkisg> linohat: ask in #centos? :D
<stephen101> Alkisg
<alkisg> stephen101: uname -a
<stephen101> ?
<alkisg> stephen101: run that command, and paste the output here
<stephen101> stephen@stephen-X541NA:~$ uname -a
<stephen101> Linux stephen-X541NA 4.10.0-28-generic #32~16.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 20 10:19:48 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stephen101> Mind you I came up with same duplicate CPU error booting Fedora live.
<stephen101> A friend told me to try booting that and see if there is a change.
<alkisg> stephen101: run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, to update to the newest kernel first
<alkisg> This is rather old
<Sbur3> How do I get a previously working MFC6490CW (printing seems to work, but scanning, no) to be functional again?
<stephen101> This is what installed on fresh.
<EraserPencil> tomreyn: would you know a corrective path?
<stephen101> Its upgrading alkisg
<stephen101> By the way alkisg WiFi is totally unstable also.
<stephen101> Practically broken, I have to use cat5
<stephen101> Windows 10 runs fine.
<stephen101> More concerned with the processor cores though.
<Sbur3> About my printer and scanner, I noticed that the printer packages are i386, while the scanner things via grep are amd64
<stephen101> I am semi new to Linux though, but Ubuntu on this Asus laptop has been a nightmare haha.
<stephen101> @alkisg same cpu error  is in Kern.log
<rainbow_12> hi
<rainbow_12> there is a mouse lag in ubuntu16.04
<rainbow_12> can someone help me fix the issue
<rainbow_12> Hi BobbyJr
<BobbyJr> Hello there
<rainbow_12> hey  there is a mouse lag on my ubuntu 16.04
<rainbow_12> do you know if there is something i can look at to fix the issue
<steenman> is the pointer just moving slowly around the screen?
<stephen101> https://askubuntu.com/questions/763413/how-can-i-get-rid-of-mouse-lag-under-ubuntu
<stephen101> Google is your friend lol
<rainbow_12> yes there is lag in the movement
<rainbow_12> and the cursor doesnt follow the movement, there is  a lag
<rainbow_12> stephen 101 i tried everthing on google
<rainbow_12> nothing worked
<rainbow_12> steenman, is there anything i can look at
<steenman> rainbow_12: i was going to say you can speed up the mouse in the settings but i dont think thats your problem
<rainbow_12> steenman i tried that, it didnt fix the issue
<alkisg> stephen101: what's the output of cat /proc/cmdline?
<steenman> rainbow_12: im not sure what to suggest, someone on here will no
<steenman> know*
<stephen101> One sec
<kristijanz> I have the same problem on 18.04 when the mouse is near the dash to dock
<kristijanz> the cursor jumps to buttons and the speed gets slowed down
<rainbow_12> alkisg: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-103-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=d3974317-ce67-4768-b7df-ff2bd8b2c831 ro quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=7
<rainbow_12> that is the output
<Rammelbieber> Hi
<rainbow_12> kristijanz: how did you fix the issue
<kristijanz> i didn't
<rainbow_12> oh
<stephen101> @alkisg BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-42-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=1ce62be9-6230-4a9a-a7b5-f865c04414c4 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<alkisg> stephen101: you didn't put mce=off there
<alkisg> Press e in grub and type it right next to quiet splash, and then press f10 to boot with that option
<stephen101> On minute
<Rammelbieber> Hi, I have a problem with starting eclipse oxygen on ubuntu 17.10 with an alias, but if I start eclipse over terminal over path, it works. Here some snippet from error log: org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [gtk_init_check() failed]
<rainbow_12> alkisg: can you help me identify the issue for mouse lag in ubuntu 16.04
<stephen101> @alkisg I am in grub and hit e? Am I editing this?
<alkisg> stephen101: yes
<stephen101> OK done booting
<stephen101> Now?
<alkisg> Now see if both cores work
<stephen101> Nope
<Crell> Any thoughts on the malfunctioning Thunderbolt dock?
<stephen101> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-42-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=1ce62be9-6230-4a9a-a7b5-f865c04414c4 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7 mce-off
<Razva> hey guys! is there any way to boot the Ubuntu installer (NOT the Ubuntu OS!) with a +4.10 kernel? I'm trying to install it on a MacBook Pro 2016 and the NVME is detected by +4.10 kernels... :\
<Razva> that would be 4.11, sorry
<yepyepnop> Hello!
<yepyepnop> I have a SH file, if I try to edit it there is no code but something not comprehensible that starts with "ELF". what is that? there is a way to convert that file in shellcode?
<Crell> yepyepnop: Then it's not a shell file, but an ELF binary. Why it's named .sh is a mystery.
<stephen101> @alkisg http://paste.ubuntu.com/26157661/ my syslog from boot.
<alkisg> stephen101: not mce-off, but mce=off
<alkisg> Try again
<stephen101> Well lol. Sorry dam
<yepyepnop> Crell: there's no way to "convert" the elf file into an SH one?
<hypercore> how do i install the new ubuntu gnome DE on a non-ubuntu distro?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic artful | Razva
<ubottu> Razva: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.19.20 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<rainbow_12> hi
<auronandace> hypercore: i suppose that would be up to the maintainers of whatever distro you are using. ask them to package it
<stephen101> @alkisg Cpu2 still sitting at 0
<rainbow_12> mouse lag issue in ubuntu 16.04
<rainbow_12> can someone help
<Razva> Bashing-om: maybe I don't understand your suggestion?
<Bashing-om> Razva: Boot up a live 17.10 environment and see what results .
<stephen101> Think 17 would fix my core issue?
<ioria> stephen101, dmesg | grep -i "smp"
<JoeRW> Can anyone please help me figure out why I'm receiving this error in my logs? https://pastebin.com/YJMpcKWE
<stephen101> Want me to paste output?
<ioria> stephen101, yes, on paste.ubuntu.com, not here
<stephen101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26157773/
<stephen101> Says I have 2 but yet in system monitor shows 0 for cpu2
<ioria> stephen101, also this : grep -i smp /var/log/kern.log
<yepyepnop> stephen101: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<stephen101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26157851/
<stephen101> Both pasted in there
<stephen101> Bug in system monitor?
<ioria> stephen101, do you have some extrrnal devices attached ?
<stephen101> Other then cat5 no.
<stephen101> WiFi is broken but this issue is more paramount.
<ioria> stephen101, run top and then press '1'
<stephen101> Want me to copy that?
<ioria> stephen101, just check  %Cpu1 load
<stephen101> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OFunR-Nb6J-NmNE_sghycMcPrs_MPLvF/view?usp=drivesdk
<stephen101> What its showing me
<ioria> stephen101, both in use, but it's labeled as '2' not '1'
<stephen101> Ya I see that, so obviously system monitor there is a bug?
<stephen101> Cause watching from this view its obviously in use core 1 and 2.
<ioria> stephen101, bios and microcode updated ?
<stephen101> Yes.
<stephen101> Other issues I get random warming my battery is critically low, but few seconds later shows full. While plugged in.
<stephen101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26156910/ this was after the bios and microcode update.
<stephen101> alkisg had me update my dist, but same CPU error in log.
<ericus> hello
<ericus> how would I be able to run a .sh-script without leaving a terminal open?
<ericus> in this case, teamspeak
<AshIndigo> use screen or tmux?
<ericus> I have this set in .bashrc:
<ericus> alias teamspeak='setsid sh /home/ericus/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64/ts3client_runscript.sh &'
<ericus> would like to be able to alt+fn2 and enter teamspeak
<ericus> f2*
<ioria> stephen101, might be an hardware problem
<ericus> AshIndigo screen wouldnt work
<stephen101> But in windows 10 none of these issues exist?
<stephen101> Looked through the logs there, none showing for errors.
<stephen101> Everything works properly.
<ericus> whats the issue stephen101?
<stephen101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26156910/
<ioria> stephen101, i don't think windows uses the same kernel :þ
<stephen101> Ya well I was just saying hardware properly boots in that environment.
<ericus> hardware I'd say
<stephen101> Tried fedora live, also get the same error as Ubuntu.
<ioria> stephen101, right, if you want to investigate deeply, there is mcelog
<stephen101> Mce log?
<ioria> stephen101, yes
<ioria> !info mcelog
<ubottu> mcelog (source: mcelog): x86 Machine Check Exceptions collector and decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 153+dfsg-1 (artful), package size 61 kB, installed size 179 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<stephen101> So grab it ?
<stephen101> Tried apt-get mcelog, says invalid operation
<EriC^^> apt-get install mcelog
<stephen101> Whoops lol
<EriC^^> :D
<stephen101> Bare with me, I am a noon on command line.
<stephen101> Noob*
<stephen101> Installed and rebooted, should it take logs automatically?
<akik> stephen101: you can also test whether linux uses your cpu cores with stress application: stress --cpu 2
<ioria> stephen101, yep,  /var/log/mcelog    afaik
<stephen101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26158204/
<ioria> Processor context corrupt does not sound good
<stephen101> No clue what any of that means lol
<ioria> stephen101, what's the story of that pc7laptop ?
<ioria> pc/laptop
<stephen101> Bought it used. Factory reset it. Booted windows 10, then promptly installed Ubuntu dual.
<stephen101> Well I resized partition in windows 10 before that. Makes it easier on install.
<c2tarun> can anybody please tell me how to hide join/part messages in irssi?
<david242> could anyone help me use make?
<c2tarun> david242: what type of help you need? Also what are you trying to build?
<david242> I'm trying to build and install https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast but when I run make I get `no targets specified`
<david242> c2tarun: the build instructions seem to assume I'm a developer, but I am not. I already install built-essentials and automake
<c2tarun> david242: let me try building it.
<Bashing-om> c2tarun: in your status window ' /ignore #channel JOINS QUITS ' .
<c2tarun> Bashing-om: ahaa.. got it. I am also guessing /save will save it?
<ioria> stephen101, i'am still  thinking to an hw error (you can watch Event Viewer under windows) , but i guess you can live with that (until you'll get a kernel panic)
<Bashing-om> c2tarun: If you are happy with your presnt configuration . yes  then ' /layout save ;  /save ' .
<c2tarun> Cool. Thanks.
<Bashing-om> c2tarun: Be awarw there is the irssi support channel  #irssi :)
<Bashing-om> aware*
<stephen101> I am seeing suggestions on searching google to disable certain features in bios?
<c2tarun> david242: I am getting syntax error while trying to build it. Are you getting same?
<david242> hey I'm back c2tarun, I got d/c
<c2tarun> david242: I am getting syntax error while trying to build it. Are you getting same?
<stephen101> https://askubuntu.com/questions/146469/kernel-panic-machine-check-processor-context-corrupt-after-install
<david242> c2tarun: no, I can't even built it, running make says `No targets specified and no makefile found.`
<quim> What is the fastest remote control in ubuntu? I tried x2go but for video is not good, I tried ltsp but it doesn't goes as fast as I expect
<c2tarun> david242: what is output of pwd command?
<quim> I tried vnc and the same
<david242> ~/Downloads/miraclecast-master
<quim> xrdp too
<david242> I downloaded a zip of the master branch, extracted it, ran ./autogen.sh, ./configure, and running make fails as mentioned above
<quim> several clients vinagre, remmina, and all have the same problem
<david242> c2tarun: I also tried downloading v1.0 release from 2016, same issue with make.
<david242> I'm not sure how to use make, anyone here familiar with make?
<alkisg> quim: when you used ltsp, did you put LDM_DIRECTX=True in lts.conf? That's the fastest there is, in LAN
<alkisg> Were you able to watch a video with VLC without dropped frames? If not, you did something wrong.
<alkisg> quim: also, it's best to use the same username each day, so that people know where you left off and what you want to continue
<quim> yes I am jeremies sorry
<c2tarun> david242: Hey, sorry I am also not able to build it here. I think it might have to do something with libudev and libsystemd dependencies, but even after installing them its not working.
<david242> c2tarun: thanks for you help! that's too bad, guess I'll just give up and buy a miracast dongle :/
<c2tarun> david242: what are you trying to do BTW?
<david242> c2tarun I was going to play around and see if I could use it as a sink
<david242> c2tarun build and install miraclecast and try to use an old PC as a miracast sink
<c2tarun> david242: It might be worth shooting an email to developer.
<quim> alkisg: ltsp is faster than windows remote client?
<david242> c2tarun: well my issue is I can't see any build errors; the make command is giving me a generic error about no target specified. dont want to bother them with that
<david242> and I'm not really willing to invest more any more time to build it; haven't even started trying to get it configured and running
<david242> which would probably take even more time
<quim> alkisg: No I used the default option, LDM_DIRECTX=False
<quim> alkisg: I will try this, thank you
<stephen101> Well my bios don't let you play with much. :-/ basically can only disable secure boot.
<david242> c2tarun thanks again for your help, I really appreciated it! good bye
<c2tarun> In ubuntu 17.10 gnome-shell RAM usage is continuously growing over last two days for me. It started from 260 MB and now its almost 1.2 GB. Is anybody else noticing this?
<alkisg> jeremies: yes, ltsp is faster than windows rdp
<alkisg> (only on LAN)
<alkisg> You can only watch (decoded, uncompressed) video with LTSP on LAN, nothing else manages to do it properly
<jeremies> alkisg: and if I run a virtualbox running the 32bit ubuntu mate will work?
<alkisg> Virtualbox inside windows as a server?
<jeremies> virtualbox inside ubuntu 64bit
<alkisg> Sure, as long as you configure it properly
<jeremies> alkisg: thank you very much, for your help I will try that
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> jeremies: try watching a small video, e.g. 640x480, stretched full screen at e.g. 1024x768. You shouldn't get any dropped frames.
<alkisg> If you do get dropped frames, then you configured something wrong
<jeremies> alkisg: ok
<fly__> Hi folks. could someone who has gcc installed on 17.whatever provide the output of "gcc -dumpspecs"? TIA
<capella> I have no idea what this is but you asked https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9074456
<fly__> thanks!
<capella> More fun trivia to look into :)
<stephen101> So I am running burnin test on my windows 10 with no errors. On hardware, 4 cycles so far.
<stephen101> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1M1CEkRYw29MAMModjFlpd9-6rrofRRUN/view?usp=drivesdk
<stephen101> No errors, so why is Ubuntu throwing errors?
<stephen101> I get it kernel difference but what gives?
<Styil> Hello, I have a problem with my Ubuntu. Whenever booting apparently my system fails to mount /boot/ego
<quarters> hello. I was wondering how to recover a luks partition
<Styil> I mean /boot/efi
<quarters> i rewrote the partition table using testdisk and didn't realize how destructive it was
<Styil> It works with an older kernel, but fails here
<Styil> Is there a command to repair the efi?
<devan3637> ok so why is it that systemd and dm-crypt still refuse to get along?
<devan3637> why is it after many attempts to find a fix, there's none and Im still dealing with start jobs with dm-crypt on boot?
<devan3637> is this some political bullshit going on with governments and privacy ?
<Sbur3> Printer + Scan in one.  Brother MFC6490CW. Doesn't scan any more.  This pastbin ... https://pastebin.com/yt2GLet9
<nsnzero> hi guys i am looking for a zsh plugin that drops a menu of recently used commands based on the text typed in - i just cannot remember the name
<devan3637> and I dont understand whats trying to decrypt the targeted partition: initramfs or systemd or both
<CarlFK> sudo apt remove libperl5.22 ... dpkg: error processing package libperl5.22:amd64 (--remove):   package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal
<devan3637> if checked and there's major dependency issues going on with journalctl
<CarlFK> um.. how do I reinstall ?
<devan3637> i remember the days when linux and luks were best friends, now it seems linux wants nothing to do with disk encryption and this whole crap seems to have started when truecrypt went bellyup right around the time when Ian Murdock died right around the time windows 10 rolled out
<Glamdring> Silly question, but does Virtualbox still exist? If not, how best to make do without?
<Glamdring> I can't find it in the list anymore...
<devan3637> so can somebody help get me out of the tinfoil hat paranoia and help me figure out why systemd and dm-crypt aint working like they should and what to do about it
<devan3637> because sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't
<EriC^^> Glamdring: yeah it exists
<devan3637> and that makes me paranoid
<EriC^^> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.30-dfsg-1 (artful), package size 15950 kB, installed size 72743 kB
<Glamdring> I wonder why Synaptic can't find it.
<nsnzero> Glamdring: try qemu
<EriC^^> Glamdring: do you have the multiverse repo enabled? ( sudo add-apt-repository multiverse )
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get update
<Glamdring> I'm also curious about nsnzero's mention of qemu, but I'm following EriC^^'s instructions at this moment.
<Glamdring> Been aching to play Cyberstorm again, and Wine *just can't handle it.*
<Glamdring> It cannae do it. It doesn't have the powah.
<Glamdring> nsnzero: While virtualbox installs, what's qemu like?
<nsnzero> Glamdring: i think i qemu runs as a kernel module - so less overhead but i warn you its complicated
<Glamdring> I think I'll settle for simple. Pretty sure I have a working virtualbox machine on my hard drive already anyway.
<Glamdring> Just not, y'know, virtualbox itself.
<nsnzero> Glamdring: its just been so long since i used it but i am sure someone here knows its in and outs better than me
<Joaquin-V> hi. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and I want to upgrade to Ubuntu 17.04 (not 17.10, I want to keep Unity.) is there a way to upgrade to a specific version?
<ChunkzZ> is there a way to network share that's not difficult but easy? samba configuring seems pretty hard...
<Glamdring> Heh. Looks like it's doing a scandisk.
<Joaquin-V> wait, actually now that I think about it what I wanna do is replace Unity so nevermind
<nsnzero> ChunkzZ: the file manager as a option to share files and folders - right click and its there somewhere
<dh128> hello! i had a question about persistent live USBs and booting to ram.
<devan3637> is there a ubuntu that still runs on the good ole  UNIX System V init?
<dh128> so, i understand both booting to ram and the persistent partition (casper) on a USB. my question is, when i boot to ram on a persistent disk, i can no longer write back to the USB, right? since everything is loaded into RAM?
<devan3637> yaknow back when luks worked?
<jeremies> alkisg: I installed MATE in vbox and configured with LDM_DIRECTX=True but the video in youtube plays slowly.
<Bashing-om> Joaquin-V: Set the release-upgrades to normal . See ' cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' .
<devan3637> is it possible to safely replace systemd with sysvinit-core in ubuntu using mate instead of gnome
<devan3637> because gnome is heavily Dependant of systemd but it seems to be the damn defacto init system for most popular distros - quite disturbing
<jeremies> alkisg: playing the video with vlc plays good, but with firefox no.
<jeremies> why ltsp plays video well with vlc but not with firefox?
<devan3637> jeremies, EME aka Web DRM as supported W3C might be to blame for all the video crap quality
<Styil> Hello, when on the login screen, how do I access a terminal, control alt F1?
<akik> Styil: yes it accesses the virtual console
<Styil> Doesn’t work for me
<akik> Styil: what does it do for you?
<ChunkzZ> can someone have a look at my samba config and tell me why ubuntu is refusing the connection?
<Styil> akik: nothing, it just stays in the Ubuntu login screen
<akik> Styil: press ctrl and alt together and while keeping them pressed, press f1
<ChunkzZ> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/jNH9jCxR/
<Styil> I know it picks up my input since when I hit Ctrl alt f2 the screen goes black and hitting ctrl alt f1 goes back to the Ubuntu login screen
<ChunkzZ> can someone take a look? ^
<Bashing-om> Styil: 17.10 ? then try ctl+alt+F2 .. as F1 is now the GUI .
<akik> what...
<Styil> Yes, 17.10. Control alt f2 just gives me a black screen though
<Phylter> ChunkzZ, you're trying to connect via another device? What's that device/computer's ip address?
<ChunkzZ> Phylter: want to share to Kodi
<Phylter> ChunkzZ, cool! Can you answer my two questions, please?
<akik> ubuntu changes things because well we don't have any reason but we can
<ChunkzZ> sorry; 192.168.0.28 is the IP of the rpi 2 box...
<Phylter> ChunkzZ, then line 5 is your culprit.
<akik> ubuntu 16.04 has the xorg on f7 and it's supported until 2021
<Bashing-om> Styil: Don't know .. same when F4 console ?
<ChunkzZ> interfaces Phylter ?
<Styil> Have tried it with all function keys, all black
<Styil> Gonna try to see if I can change something in grub
<Phylter> ChunkzZ, try changing it to 'interfaces = 192.168.0.0/24 eth0' without the quotes.
<ChunkzZ> Phylter: shouldn't it be 28?
<Phylter> no, that's your netmask not your address
<Phylter> it basically says that anything connecting to the rpi box has to have the same ip address up to and including the third octet.. 192.168.0.
<Phylter> That's also why it wasn't allowing any connections.
<Styil> Solved it by enabling textmode in grub
<ChunkzZ> thanks Phylter !
<Styil> I guess it’s because I am using AMDGPU for my driver and it messes things up
<Phylter> Let me know if it works.
<Phylter> By the way, if you change it you'll have to restart smbd or you'll have to reboot.
<ChunkzZ> it worked, thanks dude. :)
<Phylter> You're welcome.
<uRock> When entering a file path in smb.conf, should directories with spaces in them be entered as "Folder\ Name" or just "Folder Name"?
<tonyt> someone cant make up their mind whethere they want to be in here or not lol
#ubuntu 2018-12-03
<OerHeks> oh, then install mint asap
<Younder> but then I use salt stack as a provisioning tool to keep track of changes i make to the system. That way if I have to install from backup saltstack can help me restore all the packages the way I like them.
<blackflow> Younder: ubuntu minimalistic and debian kitchen sink? you got it the wrong way around, son.
<auctus> tried it on the TV too, doesnt work there either, so its like the laptop just doesnt see any HDMI anywhere, hmm
<auctus> alright what in the actual fuck, rebooted (again), have not touched any config files, updated or installed anything today, reboot didnt fix it an hour ago, and yet now its fixed
<auctus> so problem solved... i guess :p
<tadaua> alright.. time to install this lubuntu, no more coffee in my cup and usb stick done.
<spinningcat> is there a software to connect remote desktop of windows?
<teward> spinningcat: any of a number of RDP clients (including Remmina)
<teward> spinningcat: i assume yuo mean to connect *to* remote desktop sessions of Windows
<teward> not connect *from* Windows to Ubuntu for remote desktop sessions of the Ubuntu system
<spinningcat> teward,  yes
<spinningcat> from ubuntu yes
<spinningcat> remmina let me check that
<Tin_man> Anydesk works both, from ubuntu, and from windows. So you can control from either.
<fluvvell> has anyone successfully scaled two different PPI monitors in ubuntu ?
<fluvvell> I have a 4k and a 1080p, and the window controls and fonts are... disparate!
<fluvvell> running Ubuntu 18:04
<fengshaun> Ubuntu lock screen keeps freezing after it locks from inactivity
<fengshaun> and the sidebar (where the icons are on the left) shows up in lock screen
<fengshaun> I have had to hard reset multiple times because of it
<fengshaun> this is 18.10
<fengshaun> no issue in 18.04
<fengshaun> any solutions to this issue?
<fengshaun> if not, how can I go about downgrading?
<fengshaun> and how I restart the display manager? systemctl restart gdm3 doesn't do anything
<fengshaun> I've lost work because of this issue
<spinningcat> Tin_man,  with any desk someone have to need your connection
<Tin_man> not mine
<Tin_man> just dial in and control my ubuntu from my windows.. or vise versa
<Tin_man> it has unattended access
<spinningcat> snap instead of apt?
<Tin_man> i just did sudo apt install anydesk
<spinningcat> i did
<spinningcat> sudo snap install remmina
<Tin_man> i've not tried remmina. might sometime.
<spinningcat> i have anydesk
<spinningcat> ubuntu also have teamviewer
<spinningcat> now remmina
<Tin_man> yes I also like teamviewer, but they kinda pissed me off, so i went with anydesk.
<teward> fengshaun: i've never heard of that being an issue, but as for downgrading there's no easy way to downgrade - mostly, you'd just do a clean install of the older version after backing up your data and then restore the data afterwards.
<OerHeks> unlikely that anydesk the binairy blob is in our repos
<OerHeks> btw would you trust such service through their servers?
<Tin_man> all i use mine for is mudane chores, so not worried, I use it mostly to check on my dogs, through webcams.. when my wife and I are out.
<databits> I'm having a problem.... when my lock screen pops up it is causing my audio to stop working. When I restart the audio works again. Any idea's ?
<fengshaun> teward, *sigh* that's unfortunate
<roracle> hey guys, what file manager lets me execute binary files and scripts from it?
<roracle> i know thunar and nautilus don't let me, but is there any others that do?
<OerHeks> maybe you need the nautilus-admin plugin
<OerHeks> !info nautilus-admin
<ubottu> nautilus-admin (source: nautilus-admin): Extension for Nautilus to do administrative operations. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1 (bionic), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<tgm4883> roracle: you can tell nautilus to run scripts in the preferences
<roracle> OerHeks: this will allow executing binary files and .desktop/links/symlinks as well?  The issue is, I have a few pieces of software that only download in binary format (one easy example is ioQuake3) and it traditionally doesn't allow for it in the newer file managers (I'm not sure why, it's a rather basic function, and the explination from devs isn't convincing)
<roracle> also tgm4883 see my above mention oerhek
<tgm4883> roracle: it should, It would be easy enough to test
<roracle> well i'm going between desktops testing things out, and i'm about to just do a fresh install because now i have too many config files and too many settings to too many things in my menus (and it's easier to just do a fresh install at this point) so i want to make sure i'll be able to install something that gets right to the point.
<roracle> lol it feels like i'm back in the day running Mandrake with all these apps that do the same things lol
<tgm4883> roracle: you shouldn't need to install anything to make that work
<tgm4883> roracle: also, you shouldn't need to install, you could just make a new account
<roracle> yeah, it just seemed to be complicated when i first started doing all this, that's the problem
<roracle> so i'm at the point where i've backed things up and just ready for something fresh, no worries about all that really, i just want to make sure i install a distro that is going to have full capabilities of what i wanted to do here
<roracle> but if nautilus can do this then there isn't an issue going to base ubuntu again, which seems to work best most of the time.  but i have yet another issue which is the global-menu (i really liked that feature from OSX and Unity, but now it seems like a pipe dream)
<_Sym_> hi, I just installed 18.04 and I'm having an issue with livepatch-notif being defunct
<_Sym_> is there a way to fix that?
<_Sym_> fresh install
<Net|> tinycorelinux is really neat stuff.
<Net|> dcore is the ubuntu version but its minimal space requirements were still like 400 mb
<Net|> i can fully load tinycore with dev packages and still be under 1gb
<Net|> pcmanfm file manager
<leftyfb> dcore is not the ubuntu version of tinycore
<Net|> i used bionic packages for it
<Net|> it uses sceload instead of tceload
<leftyfb> It's not an official release and it's only affiliation is it uses the ubuntu repos for it's packages
<leftyfb> The closest thing Ubuntu has is Ubuntu Core : https://www.ubuntu.com/core
<Net|> it crappy part is the sce files need to be extracted each boot
<Net|> its not like the tce squashfs packages
<Net|> Ubuntu core 16 lts looks outdated
<leftyfb> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/18/stable/current/
<danst> hello
<danst> how do you COMPLETELY disable video ouput
<danst> i'm trying to passthrough intel integrated graphics
<danst> and cannot do that because it vomits letters and changes mode when booting
<danst> I want to see nothing while booting
<danst> is that possible?
<Net|> i was wondering how licences are suposed to be distributed in packages on the system ? /usr/local/licences/appname.licence ?
<XATRIX> Hi, can you advice, i did upgrade from xenial -> bionic, and now it asks me to remove tons of packages...  I checked a random package for which release it belongs to, and it says it's from bionic... Why it want's to remove it ?
<XATRIX> https://pastebin.com/Yp4Q9Mm5
<ducasse> Net|: they're usually in /usr/share/doc/pkgname/copyright
<Net|> thanks
<danst> because bionic is retarded
<danst> nothing fucking works
<alazy> Is there a good (preferably cli/curses) documentation reader for packages like weechat-doc? Or are we really supposed to apt-file and then less it all?
<Ouyes> is there any way that I can limit the buffer/cache used on ubuntu 14.04?  My os is using too much memory for cache/buffer, the application is running lack of memory, sometimes it failed to allocate memory.
<epicmetal> Did the kernel package get renamed?
<epicmetal> From linux-image-* to something else
<Ouyes> epicmetal, ? what kernel package?
<epicmetal> Ouyes: for example the package that owns /boot/vmlinuz* on 18.10
<epicmetal> I don't have an installed system in front of me to check
<Ouyes> epicmetal, how to check that? I get a ubuntu 14.04 amd64
<epicmetal> Too old
<epicmetal> Doesn't matter, I'll check later
<epicmetal> Just trying to see if 18.10 is affected by this ext4 data loss bug
<epicmetal> Seems like it's 4.18 but I'm not sure if an update bumps it
<Ben64> Ouyes: buffer/cache doesn't stop applications from using memory
<Ouyes> Ben64, it is ,  the free memory become really low, then there will be memory allocation failure
<Ben64> Ouyes: that just means you ran out of memory, it's not because of cache
<adamantium> Q: are LXD containers just hardened lxc, with seccomp and apparmor, etc, or do they use kvm in addition to that? I can't find a straight answer, I hear it called a "hypervisor" though, and I'm curious how this works.
<ducasse> adamantium: they don't use kvm, ask in #lxcontainers for details
<za1b1tsu> Anyone managet to install zathura mupdf plugin on ubuntu?
<adamantium> ducasse: ty for that channel ..
<pixel6692> Hello, you probably know it already or I want to report it, but archives are broken, they are recursively redirecting to the same folder.
<lotuspsychje> pixel6692: wich archives
<pixel6692> lotuspsychje: for example: http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  when i go to /ubuntu/, I get back to ubuntu ... or is it only for me?
<lotuspsychje> pixel6692: yep, same issue on my side
<pixel6692> same for de. sk. etc, etc.
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the report pixel6692 we will spread the word
<lotuspsychje> pixel6692: the #ubuntu-mirrors guys say its normal behaviour, simlink to /
<kreyren> One of my monitors (TV that i use as a monitor) keeps black screening randomly. Can you help me diagnose it and fix it?
<SwedeMike> kreyren: as in flickering or it goes black parmanently and you have to do something?
<kreyren> This issue seems to be triggered by running Artifact.
<kreyren> SwedeMike: Goes black randomly and then it recovers.
<SwedeMike> kreyren: how long is it black?
<kreyren> SwedeMike: i would say up to 5 sec max.
<adikwok> hello seniors, is there a way to sync android xiaomi, with ubuntu 18.04.1 without 3rd party cloud?  .. i need to sync my libreoffice, notes, calendar, gnome todo.
<adikwok> thank you for advise
<SwedeMike> kreyren: what resolution are you running? HDMI-cable? graphics hardware?
<kreyren> SwedeMike: HDMI cable on 1080p 50/60Hz running AMD7870 on vulkan-mesa-drivers and AMDGPU.
<SwedeMike> kreyren: how long is the HDMI cable?
<kreyren> (radeon is blacklisted in /etc/default/grub)
<kreyren> SwedeMike: 2m +-
<kreyren> Note that it worked on Gentoo/Windows no issue before.
<SwedeMike> kreyren: ok, that was interesting information.
<SwedeMike> kreyren: if you would have mentioned that initially you would have saved both of us a lot of time.
<kreyren> SwedeMike: meaning?
<SwedeMike> kreyren: then I wouldn't have asked you any of the questions I asked you above.
<kreyren> SwedeMike: i dont understand?
<SwedeMike> kreyren: I tried to help you diagnose a potential hardware problem when there was none.
<kreyren> SwedeMike: ?
<SwedeMike> kreyren: most likely this is a driver problem. I have idea how to solve that. If you would have said before that it worked with a different operating system that would have ruled out a HW problem and I wouldn't even had to spend any time on it because I have no idea how to diagnose this driver problem.
<Mathisen> http://xyproblem.info/
<kreyren> SwedeMike: o.o
<kreyren> SwedeMike: ok thanks for the info
<Ouyes> do you guys have any quick input method for English, when you  are trying to key in long words, can the input method auto-generate when you typed the beginning 4 or 5 letters?
<azi`> so I have a ubuntu installer on a USB, everytime I reformat the USB I always get booted by the installer prompt whne booting with the usb in
<azi`> is there a way to wipe out the usb completely
<azi`> I suspect there is a bootloader thing still present on the key
<Mathisen> azi`, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1k count=2048
<Mathisen> change sdX to your usb
<azi`> is this gonna get rid of the parition table as well?
<Mathisen> everything yes
<TJ-> Mathisen: and more if partition 1 starts at sector 34!
<azi`> Mathisen: thanks
<Mathisen> i kinda took it for granted that whatever was on sdX was ok to delete
<Mathisen> TJ-, so it would not mather
<TJ-> Mathisen: if the entire device is being (re)formatted then the boot-loader wouldn't survive. azi` Are you formatting the entire USB, or partitions on it?
<azi`> TJ-: entire usb
<TJ-> azi`: in which case doing e.g. "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdZ" would wipe out any existing bootloader in sector 0.
<azi`> TJ-: but doing what Mathisen suggested would not be a good idea?
<TJ-> azi`: well, no, not if you've just written a file-system to the device!
<Mathisen> not a bad idea, his idea may be more "sane"
<TJ-> azi`: what Mathisen was recommending was wiping out any remains in the partitioning free space of a boot loader - that won't be there if the entire device is a file-system
<TJ-> azi`: the problem is, the term "formatting it" is confusing since we can never be sure what the "it" is - the entire device, or a partition :)
<azi`> i see, thank you guys
<TJ-> azi`: and if by reformatting you mean writing another ISO image to it ... we'd expect it to boot :)
<azi`> yeah i am making a bootable usb
<azi`> since you guys seem to know this area
<azi`> do you know if its possible to crete a bootable usb
<azi`> that I can remove once ubuntu is loaded?
<Mathisen> could have just dd whatever iso to your usb directly then
<azi`> ie so that ubuntu is running completely from the ram
<TJ-> azi`: sure, it's often done that way with full disk encryption
<TJ-> azi`: Oh, hang on, that is something else entirely!
<TJ-> azi`: when a Live ISO boots, it mounts a read-only squashfs and then makes a tmpfs overlay (tmpfs is RAM). It still needs the squashfs to be there on the USB itself though
<TJ-> azi`: any *changes* get written only to RAM, but the PC still needs read-only access to the USB to load parts of the squashfs (which is the root file-system)
<azi`> right
<azi`> I wonder if there is a way to overcome that
<TJ-> azi`: there is, but it would require some manual customisation. Assuming the PC has plenty of RAM (say at least 8GB) it would be possible to copy the squashfs into a RAM tmpfs using scripts in the initialramfs (initrd.img), and then pivot onto that rather than the USB. Once userspace starts the USB would be free to go
<azi`> by manual you mean a script that would do that?
<azi`> or system to system dependant customisation
<TJ-> azi`: an additional custom script added into the ISO image
<zoologist> I have a strange problem at home, maybe someone can help: I have a PC with a gtx760 and latest nvidia driver 415.xx, running ubuntu gnome
<zoologist> xrandr sees my TV at 60 hz, nvidia-settings too, but in ubuntu settings the refresh rate can't go higher than 30hz
<zoologist> and it's ofc rendering at 30hz
<zoologist> seems like mutter can't catch the correct refresh rate
<zoologist> any help is greatly appeciated
<lotuspsychje> zoologist: i think ive seen a bug about mutter & refresh limit passby recently
<zoologist> i've seen stuff like this on gitlab for various issues, but people are locked at 60hz because of hardcoded values, which is not my case
<zoologist> also my gtx 760 is kinda old and i haven't tried 304 driver which seems to be the last to correctly support it
<lotuspsychje> zoologist: can you check, if this suits your case? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1763892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1763892 in mutter (Ubuntu Cosmic) "144Hz/120Hz monitor but mutter seems to cap rendering at 60FPS" [Medium,Triaged]
<zoologist> but i feel it's a mutter problem
<lotuspsychje> zoologist: wich kernel are you on mate?
<zoologist> last available as i upgraded yesterday
<lotuspsychje> bionic?
<zoologist> is 18.10 running wayland by default ?
<zoologist> lotuspsychje: 18.10
<lotuspsychje> zoologist: no, xorg is default
<zoologist> the bug report is for wayland i think
<zoologist> so it doesn't cover my case unfortunately
<lotuspsychje> zoologist: a few ideas: test an LTS live to compare, try another kernel, try wayland login
<zoologist> lotuspsychje: i'll try tonight, thank you
<lotuspsychje> zoologist: i think, if there are known bugs about mutter not taking the correct rate, your case is something similar right
<afx_> Hello everyone!
<afx_> Can someone please help me with this : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2407182 ?
<guiverc> afx_, a semi-recent ubuntu podcast talked about how you could re-program a second keyboard so that every key on it the second keyboard could be used as a programmable function key (ie. you can determine what each key does)...  I don't remember much about it, but it may be useful to your 'quest'..
<afx_> guiverc, the strange thing is that the OS does not differentiate the keypress with NumLock enabled and disabled
<guiverc> yes I'm not surprised with that (given the discussion, it was every key, or combination, eg. ctrl+1, shift+1 - but didn't allow for numlock on/off), but given it was programmable, I'd suspect you'd just have to toggle state on/off as to which function is called/performed...
<zoologist> lotuspsychje: yes it seams to be. From what i understand about the issues tho is that they fallback on hardcoded values, which are missing their proper refresh rate
<zoologist> mine doesn't seem to have hardcoded values, i get 30,03hz and a bunch of others close to 30
<afx_> guiverc, this is the output of xev https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NJ5jzKtzy3/
<afx_> guiverc, keycode is 90 but keysym is KP_Insert / KP_0
<zoologist> lotuspsychje: and it the bug report it states wayland, i'm on Xorg
<guiverc> afx_, i know nothing about it sorry, I just have two keyboards on my machine (my beloved model m, plus another with media keys) & liked the idea of using more than 5-7 keys on the second keyboard on my desk (plus my other desk..)
<guiverc> (that's the main reason I took interest & remember some of the podcast talk..)
<afx_> guiverc, so have you tried what this podcast was talking about ?
<TJ-> afx_: usually there are 2 symbols associated with those keys. NumLock on should select the first, NumLock off the second
<afx_> Not yet I suppose :)
<guiverc> nope - i loved the idea, and would love to, but haven't tried (and doubt I would.. - it was interesting to me..)
<afx_> TJ-, is there a way I can force that feature , cause atm I think there is only one symbol associated
<afx_> guiverc, ok np
<TJ-> afx_: in your forum post you said "However when I set the keyboard shortcut  ..." ... how/where are you setting the shortcut, because the symptom sounds like that tool is actually using the underlying key-code, not the key-symbol
<afx_> TJ-, https://ibb.co/cbJkgrz
<afx_> With NumLock ON/OFF same shortcut is triggered , i.e. Switch to workspace 1/2 , TJ-
<TJ-> afx_: is the Gnome?
<afx_> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> afx_: I don't use that so not familiar with what it does under the hood, but if NumLock works in normal typing, the symtpoms you describe match the behaviour I suggested
<afx_> TJ-,  "NumLock on should select the first, NumLock off the second " . This behaviour is what I need
<afx_> in normal typing NumLock works correctly, when assigning to keyboard shortcuts same keysymbol is selected regardless of NumLock's state
<TJ-> afx_: right, but it sounds like the shortcut is mapped to the underlying key-code, doesn't it? because the key has 1 key-code but the symbol is changed based on another key's state
<TJ-> afx_: I gave up on Gnome years ago
<afx_> TJ-, exactly . Would love to change this behaviour
<afx_> perhaps with 3rd party software like xmodmap or xbindkeys?
<Triffid_Hunter> afx_: you want your keyboard to send different keycodes based on whether the numlock light is illuminated?
<Triffid_Hunter> I mean I guess it's possible to reprogram one to do that, but literally nothing expects that behaviour
<afx_> Triffid_Hunter, this is my problem https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2407182
<TJ-> Triffid_Hunter: no, it is expected to emit key symbols, but it apparently isn't doing that
<afx_> and this is my settings in Gnome https://ibb.co/cbJkgrz
<afx_> Insert (keypad) is somehow indicating that the shortcut will be trigged ONLY from keypad where Insert is typed when NumLock is OFF
<TJ-> afx_: this might give you a clue to follow up https://askubuntu.com/questions/317448/keyboard-shortcuts-are-not-working-with-numlock-key-on
<TJ-> afx_: e.g. "Mod2" key
<TJ-> afx_: maybe there's another shortcut that is interfering?
<afx_> let me check
<afx_> Unfortunately no ! The only assignment to Insert is the one I made for move to workspace
<TJ-> afx_: this sounds interesting: "With this option selected, using Shift with keys on the numerical pad when NumLock is off extends the current selection."
<TJ-> afx_: this is apparently in the Keyboard preferences as "Shift with numpad keys works as in MS Windows."
<TJ-> afx_: not clear how old that is though. Here's the page in case it helps: https://people.gnome.org/~bmsmith/build/prefs-keyboard.html
<afx_> TJ-, ok with Shift and NumLock off , I get 0 when typing 0/Ins . It's like I have NumLock ON . this is confusing :)
<afx_> sry will be back asap
<Finalight> hello everyone. i'm thinking of buying an intel core2 laptop for the purpose of learning linux with the ubuntu distro. would a core2 be good enough as in decent/quick for even the display environment
<alish> Hi, I have lubuntu 18.04. recently I had fresh install (i needed to use windows for a while then I return back). I'm using openconnect for vpn. after using it for several hours, everything (especially things that interact with terminal) get freeze. when I try to restart system, it show trying to stop "avahi" but it can't. I've searched but hadn't find anything useful.
<Finalight> alish what is your error log say, if you have one. i dont know ubuntu but i know centos. well alittle but perhaps i can help
<alish> I'm going to find it.
<alish> Finalight, this is log before system freeze=> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xC4GhXGT9P/
<Finalight> alish; hmm
<Finalight> alish; did you read https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/271-i-can-ping-through-the-tunnel-but-any-real-work-causes-it-to-lock-up-is-this-an-mtu-problem
<Finalight> alish; wait, openconnect
<alish> i'm using openconnect from ubuntuu repos
<Finalight> There is a channel #openconnect apparently.
<Finalight> Maybe they can provide help as I cannot :(
<Finalight> alish; i think people will be here if you can wait
<alish> Finalight, thanks, I'm here (til next freeze :D )
<alish> I paste my question there
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<XATRIX> Hi , can you advice ? I'm just upgraded from xenial -> bionic
<XATRIX> and trying to install teamaviewer
<XATRIX> But got into trouble
<XATRIX> https://pastebin.com/5c5zSXAb
<alish> XATRIX, just use gdebi
<XATRIX> alish: the same
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: teamviewer is not an official package of ubuntu, it adds external ppa's to your system that 'could' get you in trouble
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: sure, but it doesn't want to install neither from ppa, nor from the directly downloaded .deb
<XATRIX> i think i have some problems with that libqt5gui5 lib
<alish> xatrix, have  you checked that .deb file added any source to sourcelist?
<XATRIX> no, it didn't
<alish> xatrix, I was thinking about installing qt separately. although I'm not sure.
<alish> it seems they built the app using qt5
<XATRIX> ok, but can i do it via apt ?
<alish> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt5&searchon=names&suite=all
<Rembo> hello, i have a .sh script who works, but when i try to execute from pam.d folder/sshd,some if functions doesn't work anymore : session optional pam_exec.so seteuid /etc/ssh/login-notify.sh , is this executed with a different interpretor or something?
<alish> xatrix, or finding your version from qt => https://wiki.qt.io/Install_Qt_5_on_Ubuntu
<Rembo> can anyone help?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Rembo
<ubottu> Rembo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: unmet dependencies mostly result out of adding external ppa's to your system
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: maybe take a look in your sources.list?
<afx_> guiverc, I think something like this would work https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/35649/second-keyboard-to-run-commands
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: ok, lets see
<afx_> TJ-, check this ---^ too
<guiverc> thanks afx_ :)
<dingir_> hi
<dingir_> im trying to unzip a file https://pastebin.com/A0QC03P6
<dingir_> what does it mean?
<TJ-> dingir_: what it says; there is a file where directory is expected
<dingir_> but whats the matter
<dingir_> on windows it works just as normal
<dingir_> do i need to add extra options? i dont understand whats going on
<dingir_> there is no file where directory is expected
<dingir_> unzip *is expected to create it
<TJ-> dingir_: it is possible the .zip file has been extended and contains both a file and directory of the same name; use "unzip -l ..." to check that
<dingir_> hrmm
<TJ-> dingir_: which ubuntu release are you using?
<dingir_> why does it work on windows
<dingir_> UnZip 6.00 of 20 April 2009
<leftyfb> dingir_: Which version of ubuntu are you running? Also, the fact that "it" works on Windows is completely unrelated.
<dingir_> no im on gentoo
<leftyfb> !gentoo | dingir_
<ubottu> dingir_: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Arch Linux, Manjaro, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<leftyfb> !mint | dingir_
<ubottu> dingir_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<dingir_> i see
<leftyfb> dingir_: good luck. Feel free to try #gentoo
<TJ-> looks like it's an incorrectly formatted ZIP file; directory paths SHOULD have a trailing / ... if not it is likely a zero-length file is created instead
<dingir_> may the force be with me
<dingir_> yea the file is bad im pretty sure about it
<dingir_> what a bunch of morons its from tplink website itself
<dingir_> never happened to not be able to unzip a file, wow!
<sruli> in 18.04 my thunderbird icon does not show number of new messages, what am i missing?
<lotuspsychje> sruli: the snap or the apt thunderbird?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: apt thunderbird
<lotuspsychje> sruli: do you mean email count inside thunderbird, or actually on the dock icon?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: in the icon dock
<lotuspsychje> sruli: in unity or gnome?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: gnome, i have it installed on 3 machines works in 2 but not on my main one, google wasnt helpful
<lotuspsychje> sruli: your 2 other computers are also gnome?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: yes same apt thunderbird
<lotuspsychje> sruli: is this what happens to you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1726116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1726116 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird "unread email" counter doesn't always update when unread emails are opened" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sruli> lotuspsychje: no, it just does not display a counter at all
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> sruli: could you launch thunderbird from terminal please, see if we can catch errors?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: just tested it, it only shows the counter for the first new email time after launching it, after that no more counter
<lotuspsychje> sruli: so it does work, for the first
<sruli> lotuspsychje: yes only for the first, but i only realised it because i tried to restart it before for this normally it would run for weeks without restart
<lotuspsychje> sruli: try sending an email to yourself with thunderbird closed, then launch
<diskin> installed 8.04 and noticed that when battery power ends, it shuts down (instead of going to sleep or hibernate). where to check these settings please?
<lotuspsychje> diskin: i hope you mean 18.04?
<diskin> lotuspsychje, yes, sorry!
<diskin> I had 8.04 too, but it was years ago..
<sruli> lotuspsychje: now it works hasnt been for the past week, will monitor it and see what happens
<lotuspsychje> !yay | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: Glad you made it! :-)
<sruli> lotuspsychje: i didnt do nada, some magic wand at work here, i dont like magic
<lotuspsychje> sruli: alot of magic happens in #ubuntu
<sruli> ;-)
<lotuspsychje> diskin: you can check the gnome systemsettings energy
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | diskin ==>also handy
<ubottu> diskin ==>also handy: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<diskin> lotuspsychje, settings -> power say: automatic suspend, when on battery, delay: 20 min
<diskin> thanks, installed laptop-mode-tools, will research and monitor
<lotuspsychje> diskin: personally i disable hibernate, when computer not in use i shutdown
<diskin> lotuspsychje, I'm normally on AC power, but sometimes I forgot to plug it in when come home. Decided to "train" my battery, but got pulled to something else and when returned, it was shut down
<vincenzoml> Hi, I want to use midi-over-bluetooth on linux
<vincenzoml> Everywhere they say it should work out of the box with the bluez stack. Apparently, the bluez stack is what ubuntu uses (can you confirm?). But I get no midi after pairing and connecting the controller.
<vincenzoml> I tried to run "debian/rules binary" in the source directory after apt source bluez
<vincenzoml> And it seems like "--enable-midi" is not ON in the configuration.
<vincenzoml> Questions: 1) is debian/rules binary the right way to rebuild the package and 2) is editing the rules file the right way to change the way configure is invoked?
<vincenzoml> and 3) how do I prevent future upgrades to override my choice? And 4) how can I create a ppa with my modified version and keep it up-to-date automatically?? And I stop for now and await your answer :)
<lotuspsychje> diskin: perhaps set auto hibernate on battery 5min
<diskin> lotuspsychje, I don't have this option, only suspend, and it did not work. but I will restart (after installing laptop-mode-tools) and check again
<lotuspsychje> diskin: in power options you should have an automatic hibernate option
<diskin> lotuspsychje, perhaps it depends on bios settings, or such. I don't have it.
<lotuspsychje> diskin: https://i1.wp.com/websiteforstudents.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ubuntu_power_suspend.png?resize=640%2C460&ssl=1
<blackflow> vincenzoml: 1) no, src debs are built with special tools like dpkg-buildpackage; 2) I think so, yes; 3) you can't, you have to manage it manually; 4) https://askubuntu.com/questions/71510/how-do-i-create-a-ppa
<blackflow> vincenzoml: small correction to 3), I guess you can raise epoch and the upstream updates won't be considered as "newer". but you'll have to keep an eye on such updates and rebuild your own package accordingly
<blackflow> vincenzoml: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#version
<vincenzoml> blackflow, thanks; using "manual" mode (debian/rules binary) produced "dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "usr/lib/*/libbluetooth.so.3"" at some point and it stopped, which comes as a surprise anyway
<vincenzoml> I'll retry with dpkg-buildpackage
<blackflow> vincenzoml: btw, you'll need all the building dependencies installed. Take a look at this: https://wiki.debian.org/BuildingTutorial
<vincenzoml> blackflow, I used to rebuild packages like ten years ago, so I did the basics, installed build-deps, figured out that with "--enable-midi" I also need libasound2-dev, and started the build, but it is surprising that it exits with error after such steps
<vincenzoml> Now I'm following a guide suggesting to use "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b" ... in the meantime perhaps I could locate the official ubuntu guide
 * tarzeau switched to using debuild
<vincenzoml> Perhaps I could follow this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb but it uses debuild, as @tarzeau suggests
<blackflow> vincenzoml: sure. it's been a while since I did it too so perhaps that's a better tool
<vincenzoml> anyway, I just rebuilt the packages and reinstalled them. Do you know wheter it is sufficient to "service restart bluetooth"?
<vincenzoml> YESSS...
<vincenzoml> my sensel morph is now connected via bluetooth, good bless linux. So blackflow I suppose I only have to build the ppa... and submit a bug for enabling that option perhaps
<blackflow> won't hurt.
<sruli> i need a micr scanner, cannot find any which support linux, anyone know any?
<vincenzoml> Now to the more serious support things. Even since when I didn't replace bluez with my own, I have this device that stays connected for a while, and then starts disconnecting and reconnecting. On the machine (vaio pro 13) bluetooth was never reliable, but how can I debug the specific issue?
<blackflow> ever since when you didn't.... can you rephrase that pls? you just segfaulted my brain.
<blackflow> (and BT on linux is a mess)
<vincenzoml> blackflow, I meant: even with the original package
<vincenzoml> "Even", not "ever", but sorry for messing up with english :)
<vincenzoml> Yes bluetooth in linux is sometimes a mess
<aruns> Hey guys, working on a client server running Ubuntu 18.04, trying to get wifi up and running but no luck so far.
<aruns> 18.04 now uses Netplan it seems.
<aruns> It is a backup server so not production.
<MWM> I need a browser for a massively old machine.  Installed current lubuntu but the web browser constantly crashes.  Connection is otherwise fine, except for the browser.  a little digging shows that most modern browsers require SSE2 (which I do not have)
<MWM> Ive tried a few but most everything crashes out of the box.  Firefox, chromium, maxthon, qupzilla, and palemoon.  Best was qupzilla, but only worked on 16.04 :(
<ioria> MWM, what's your cpu ?
<aruns> Figured out my issue, nvm.
<MWM> athlon xp2600+ = cpu
<Platonides> MWM: seems it was not build for a real x86
<Platonides> Debian had that bug, too but then fixed it
<MWM> I may cry if I have to install debian.  Ive already cycled through several different OS's before settling on lubuntu (which works in every other respect)
<Younder> 10.600 EUR for a unigine designer llibrary.  OMG
<ioria> MWM, can you paste /proc/cpuinfo ? i think that cpu supports sse
<Younder> And.. I bought it ;)
<Younder> One of these day's we have tot to do a FOSS ws. DUNS
<MWM> I cant paste it.  Im using another machine for this chat.  I can look though.  SSE*2* though isnt listed in the specs for the cpu.  Ill check on the actual machine though....
<ioria> MWM, never mind
<MWM> SSE is listed under "flags" SSE2 is not though
<ioria> MWM, yeah
<Younder> SSE2 is supported on virtially all intel CPU's for the øast decade
<blackflow> Athlon tho'
<leftyfb> MWM's CPU was from June 2002
<leftyfb> 16 years ago
<leftyfb> time to upgrade
<Younder> MMX was 1998..
<rud0lf> BMX > MMX
<ioria> MWM, FF ESR maybe
<MWM> yeah I know, just trying to work some magic for someone else to have a browsing machine.   I tried most of the chromebook-style small footprint OS's first but lubuntu is still king in usability
<leftyfb> MWM: $35 would get you a Raspberry Pi with a better user experience than that machine
<MWM> FF ESR would have been an option earlier on but recently dropped support (version 48 IIRC)
<Younder> I just got 10 PI 3 B's for 300 $
<MWM> leftyfb: I know, just trying to do a solid for someone who only needs workd processing and light/general web browsing and doesnt want to spend on an upgrade
<leftyfb> MWM: the pi would be an upgrade for that machine. You've already spent more time than the machine is worth.
<Greyztar> Younder: where you bought them though?
<Younder> Element 14
<ioria> MWM, Pale Moon
<leftyfb> I'm sure w3m would work great on that machine though
<blackflow> on modern net? har har har har
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | MWM
<ubottu> MWM: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-5build1 (bionic), package size 2869 kB, installed size 4739 kB
<leftyfb> It fits the performance of the machine
<MWM> Palemoon supposedly has a version that doesnt require SSE2 but I couldnt find it in their repo.  following instructions from https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home:stevenpusser&package=palemoon got me a version that crashed immediately
<Younder> Greyztar, Remember though with a PI everything needs to be bought seperatly, Card, MicroSSD, Casing, HDMI cable, Eternet cable (it you don't use wireless, micro USB to USB cable, USB power sullpy.. And you need a keyboard, mouse and screen. THis adds price
<MWM> Links2 is *perfect* Ty.
<ioria> MWM, no vids on links
<Greyztar> Younder: yes thanks for that,i already got one and have some spare stuff i could use with it,not for many but 1 or 2 perhaps,nifty small computers
<Younder> Greyztar, Love em.. I have 25..
<MWM> ioria: meh.  its fine for the purpose.  email, works, basic research can be done.  If they want better than thatm then they can upgrade or get a smartphone :P
<Greyztar> Younder: haha maybe someday ill have my own cluster aswell ,for now though ill have to make due with my raspberry 2 got in present :)
<Younder> Greyztar, Well the 1b's have been retired
<MWM> Thanks everyone :)
<ioria> ok
<MWM> damn I think schools should give these to kids just to show them how awesome modern tech is :D
<leftyfb> MWM: that is why the pi was invented
<MWM> now to skin this puppy to look like WinXP!
<leftyfb> :/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> MWM: i know something better: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/08/windows-95-electron-app
<sam_wong1> I am running Ubuntu 18.04 and getting connected to "freenode" by Thunderbird. Can anyone tell me why the names under the "Participants" column are all dimmed no matter which channels I joined? I posted my request for help through the channel "#thunderbird" but received no reply.
<MWM> They can shove windows 95 into an electron app but I still cant run octoprint on my android.
<sruli> how do i install package from 16.04 in 18.04? i dont like the new version of torcs i want the version from 16.04
<nacc> sruli: that's not a recommended approch
<nacc> *approach
<leftyfb> ^
<sruli> nacc: i know my other option is not not use it any more which is not an option i like ;-)
<leftyfb> sruli: or just adapt to new versions of things. That's how technology works
<nacc> sruli: well,  you can run it in a VM, as well. Or get used to the new version.
<nacc> sruli: or pay canonical eventually and you can use 16.04 for a while :)
<sruli> the dynamics of the game changed, does not work for what i used to do :-(
<BluesKaj> sam_wong1, is your nick registered in freenode?
<sam_wong1> blueskaj: I think so
<nacc> sruli: 'dynamics'? is that a complain you should take up with upstream?
<lotuspsychje> sruli: if you find a bug in a package, you can report it if you like
<sruli> nacc: i dont use it the way it is intended so cant really complain
<BluesKaj> sam_wong1 or there could be a viewer option in the thunderbird irc client that needs configuring
<sam_wong1> I registered my nick by Hexchat last month but now I just want to group all activities into thunderbird for easy access
<nacc> sruli: i see :)
<lotuspsychje> sruli: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/torcs/+bugs
<sam_wong1> I did search the Preferences for clues but could find any relevance tags for adjustment
<BluesKaj> sam_wong1, recommend you use Hexchat instead of the T-bird chat client, think it's more secure .
<forester> Hi. Some time ago I downloaded videos from youtube with Firefox with addons. Now I can't do it. Why?
<lotuspsychje> forester: every firefox version needs it specific addons versions
<lotuspsychje> forester: maybe an update disabled your addon?
<sam_wong1> blueskaj: I am trying to figure out what the problem is. Perhaps I have to resort to Hexchat if the problem remains unsolved.
<forester> I suppose the reason is a new politics of youtube or not?
<coconut> forester: might be that youtube updated something while the addon did not yet. I would use the youtube-dl from terminal until the addon gets an update.
<forester> coconut: thank you
<MJCD> hey
 * vigilant slaps MJCD around a bit with a large trout
<MJCD> is there some way to allow login to my ubuntu machine that I can manage using something similar to oauth2
<MJCD> like signups via email address
<MJCD> I suppose I can just make a thing run `adduser` on signup
<MJCD> and set the password as their access token
<MJCD> but realistically I just want to allow anyone to log in with oauth2
<MJCD> even via CLI
<BluesKaj> sam_wong1, think you'll like Hexchat more anyway :-)
<sam_wong1> BluesKay: I used to work with Hexchat and it should be a problem to me.
<sam_wong1> BluesKay: I used to work with Hexchat and it shouldn't be a problem to me.
<sam_wong1> However, if I am able to group email, RSS, newsgroup and chatroom into one software, my life will become easier.
<leftyfb> sam_wong1: I prefer to run software that is good at the task it was made for. As opposed to being semi-good or not good at all at multiple tasks that were thrown in as an afterthought
<sam_wong1> leftyfb: you have a point there
<sam_wong1> leftyfb: I appreciate your advice
<nekoexmachina> hello there! I've used to configure my nvidia optimus setup using bumblebee, this time ubuntu has proposed to use nvidia videocard for all rendering. How is that achieved? Cant google relevant documentation.
<lotuspsychje> nekoexmachina: bumblebee is no longer valid, its nvidia-prime now
<lotuspsychje> nekoexmachina: nvidia-prime gets installed togheter with the nvidia driver you choose
<nekoexmachina> lotuspsychje: thanks for the name of the solution, will try to find docs.
<lotuspsychje> nekoexmachina: ubuntu-drivers list to see the driver(s) for your system
<nekoexmachina> yeah i noticed - it works automatically rn, the way i want it, too (this laptop doesn't depend much on its battery so i prefer stuff to be rendered through nvidia). was very curious on how does it work overall.
<lotuspsychje> nekoexmachina: in nvidia-settings you can choose the performance mode or power saving mode
<anupam> Hi all I am facing a strange problem in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. After I gave the shutdown command, the system shut down but the power is on. i have to press the physical key and then the power button off. May I know the reason1 and any solution for that https://pasteboard.co/HQ31cJD.jpg
<TJ-> anupam: sounds like a firmware ACPI issue
<anupam> any one please help me out
<anupam> Hi all I am facing a strange problem in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. After I gave the shutdown command, the system shut down but the power is on. i have to press the physical key and then the power button off. May I know the reason and any solution for that, screenshot is attached here  https://pasteboard.co/HQ31cJD.jpg
<lotuspsychje> anupam: we have seen your question the first time
<anupam> lotuspsychje, ok,  sorry for repeating it.
<lotuspsychje> anupam: maybe if you could pastebin your syslog/dmesg volunteers can take a look for you?
<anupam> lotuspsychje, how to do that please help me
<EquusGrevyi> Hi folks, it appears the latest kernel update (4.18.0-12) has disabled my wifi card (rtl8822be) but it is working fine with the previous kernel (4.18.0-11). How would I go about restoring this?
<anupam> please find the dmesg here http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/mh_bjrDJ
<anupam> and also the syslog information http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/bEObDT2o
<TJ-> anupam: Lots of ACPI errors as I expected
<anupam> TJ-, any solution
<lotuspsychje> EquusGrevyi: realtek is very picky on kernel versions
<TJ-> anupam: might be worth trying a very recent mainline kernel since that PC model appears to be quite new
<TJ-> !mainline | anupam
<ubottu> anupam: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<EquusGrevyi> lotuspsychje: That's unfortunate but this was just a minor patch right? It's same root version 4.18.
<TJ-> !hwe | anupam: another option is
<ubottu> anupam: another option is: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: what do you mean by "disabling the wifi card" do you mean it no longer works with any kernel version?
<anupam> TJ-, ok
<NonSecwitter> does ubuntu keep a tcp connection log by default?
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: No, 4.18.0-11 (and -10) worked fine. -12 doesn't. I can reboot into the old kernel and functionality is restored.
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: ok, so the device isn't disabled, just that it doesn't work as expected.
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: can you capture, from -12, "dmesg > $HOME/dmesg-12.log" and then pastebin that file ?
<EquusGrevyi> Sure can
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jdp2n66KdT/ There you go! Hope that's right.
<ash_worksi> is it unwise to want to remove the listings of a particular program from showing up when you type `dpkg -l ...` even if it says 'un' or 'rc' ?
<ash_worksi> (I think you can with like `apt-purge` or something)
<roracle> how do I install Helvetica font?  I'm writing a book and there are standards, and I'd rather not have to go back later after 100 pages of text, but set things up properly as it currently stands
<ash_worksi> it's just I have `un  ...  <none>  <none>  (no description available)` for many chromium programs
<mutante> roracle: apt-cache search helvetica   (to see packages mentioning it)
<ash_worksi> I don't remember how to do that really
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: something wrong there; looks like something edited most of the info out!
<EquusGrevyi> Holdup let me see if I can grab dmesg without scrollback
<ash_worksi> should I _not_ be trying to get rid of `un  ...  <none>  <none>  (no description available)` from dpkg ?
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: try this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VdvF9RG5gN/ That's raw dmesg out of console
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: I see the device but not spotted the driver loading as yet
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: ahhhh, that's better!! I can read that :)
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: Strange right? It's still recognised in lspci too
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: I don't see the Ethernet driver loaded either
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: I suspect you didn't install the modules package
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: when booted to -12 does "modinfo r8812be" report the module ?
<EquusGrevyi> It says it can't be found D:
<ash_worksi> should I _not_ be trying to get rid of `un  ...  <none>  <none>  (no description available)` from dpkg ?
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: but I did find the r8169 driver there, so it's not a general problem
<roracle> mutante: i've installed various things at this point, but I don't see Helvetica as an option in LibreOffice
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: Yeah, it seems to literally just be the WiFi component that's not working. If I turn the bluetooth module on and leave it on that appears OK.
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: try this: "ls -l /lib/modules/4.18.0-12-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/staging/rtlwifi/r8822be.ko "
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: oh no, bet you're using the generic kernel, not lowlatency
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: try this: "ls -l /lib/modules/4.18.0-12-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rtlwifi/r8822be.ko "
<tgm4883> ash_worksi: why would you need to get rid of that?
<roracle> yeah, even in my system fonts, Helvetica isn't available at all
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: Shows it exists with root ownership etc.
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: hmmm, try this: "grep -i '10ec.*b822' /lib/modules/4.18.0-12*/mod* "
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: No such file or directory :/
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: aha!
<EquusGrevyi> I can grab a kmod list if that helps
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: now do "sudo depmod" then re-run the grep
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: oh, is it running -12 right now?
<ash_worksi> tgm4883: I don't think I _need_ to really; but I want to completely reinstall chromium and somehow I doubt all those fields are legit empty with the official package, but when I do reinstall, they're still empty
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: Yeah, I cna grab the kmod list for -12 and -11 for you
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: don't need it, just need to rebuild the module caches
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: if it is running -12 now then you can do the "sudo depmod" and that should fix it
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: if not, use "sudo depmod 4.18.0-12-generic"
<roracle> guy, i really need to install the Helvetica font and none of the packages install it.  they all have it in the search function, but after installing all the packages, it doesn't show up.  not in system fonts, not in LibreOffice, nothing.
<tgm4883> ash_worksi: Assuming you want to remove the user specific settings for that app, reinstalling is not the way to do it
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: And then reboot?
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: does the grep now show the module?
<tgm4883> ash_worksi: those types of settings are kept in your home directory and uninstalling/removing/purging doesn't touch those files
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: No :(
<ash_worksi> tgm4883: hmm I see
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: so there must be a problem with the modules
<ash_worksi> tgm4883: whole some files in ~/.config/chromium affect the output of dpkg -l ?
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: try this: "sudo apt --reinstall install linux-modules-4.18.0-12-generic"
<ash_worksi> tgm4883: like, would removing those files and then reinstalling chromium show accurate fields for dpkg -l?
<tgm4883> ash_worksi: I think you should probably just ignore the output of dpkg -l for this. It's listed as uninstalled.
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: No improvement, WiFi is still not showing up
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: try the grep command once more; the module will not load if it isn't in the alias lists
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: Still no such file or directory
<ioria> TJ-, might be in linux-modules-extra-
<EquusGrevyi> ioria: I'll give that package an install and see what happens
<MikeRL> Anyone know what command to run when you want to uninstall a compiled program?
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: does this report the module details? " modinfo /lib/modules/4.18.0-12-*/kernel/drivers/staging/rtlwifi/r8822be.ko"
<tgm4883> MikeRL: rm <filename>
<TJ-> ioria: no, it's installed, and in linux-modules-4.18.0-12-generic
<ioria> ah, ok
<ash_worksi> tgm4883: nonetheless... should i remove those files?
<tgm4883> ash_worksi: the ones in ~/.config/chromium ? I'd move that directory and then try reinstalling before just deleting it
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: Yeeeees I get some information back from that
<MikeRL> But I think git installed stuff to multiple locations. How do I know what to rm?
<TJ-> ioria: based on what EquusGrevyi is reporting, the depmod isn't adding it to the modules.alias
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: right, do you see an 'alias' line?
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: and, does it look like this (exactly) "alias:          pci:v000010ECd0000B822sv*sd*bc*sc*i* "
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: Yup that matches
<tgm4883> MikeRL: this is one of the downsides to compiling from source. If there's not a utility provided to uninstall and you didn't document what was installed then I think you're in a tough space
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: so let's check the module.alias again, which should be generated by depmod
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: does the PC have network connectivity ?
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: when it's using -12 that is?
<MikeRL> tgm4883, Can I just compile and install the new version of git on top of it?
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: Sadly not in -12, but in -11 yes.
<tgm4883> MikeRL: Probably.
<MikeRL> tgm4883, or will that cause issues?
<MikeRL> There sadly is no make uninstall file.
<MikeRL> err no makefile.
<tgm4883> MikeRL: it could potentially cause issues, but I doubt it would
<MikeRL> With the option to uninstall.
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: R8822BE module disappears between -12 and -11 in kmod list, check mac80211 entries. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pwx5mKszVt/
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: OK, so can you do this: "pastebinit <( ls -latr /lib/modules/4.18.0-12-*/ ; grep -i B822 /lib/moduiles/4.18.0-12-*/modules.alias )"
<MikeRL> I compiled from source because I was trying to build on cosmic and the bundled git had issues.
<kurra> Recently got introduced to KVM and passthrough. Host: Ubuntu 18.04 Guest: Windows 10 Pro. Why? to exclusively play AAA games on Windows steam/origin and others. Not sure why my friend would virtualize, passthrough 2nd video card and use windows. Is there a main advantage on this rather than natively use Windows? aside from linux being the host.
<MikeRL> it was segfaulting.
<ash_worksi> so, `dpkg -l chromium` lists it as 'u', unknown; and `apt-get install chromium` says there's no installation candidate... how did this even get on my computer? Accidentally adding a repo and updating chromium?
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: I had a typo in the grep path; can you fix it? s/moduiles/modules/
<Mathisen> kurra, nope, can just as good dualboot. but i guess it is nice to just fire a upp a VM when you need win
<tgm4883> kurra: not really a support question, better for #ubuntu-discuss but to answer you question to prevent the need to reboot
<kurra> @mathisen he is constantly using it.
<kurra> the guest that is.
<ash_worksi> also, is there a way to see what the package name is of software found on "ubuntu software"?
<Mathisen> kurra, well does not mather anyway. can be done both ways win ans host or linux as host... you know the answer for the question to skip the need for switching OS with a reboot
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5zcCbXyM5g/ There you are (also, neat trick for ubuntu pastes ;D )
<ash_worksi> like https://snapcraft.io/chromium doesn't show me the package name, unless it's `chromium` then shouldn't it have an installation candidate under `apt-get` ?
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: the grep is finding the module, so the aliases are OK
<ash_worksi> s/under/for
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: "lsmod | grep r8822be"
<kurra> @mathisen, so what you are saying is he most do some more work natively on linux and brings up the VM to play games on Windows? I suppose he could do the reverse too. Host: Windows: Guest: Ubuntu 18.04
<OerHeks> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 70.0.3538.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 56061 kB, installed size 192941 kB
<strixdio> does ubuntu support nvme? I tried 18.04 but it doesn't see the drive :/
<strixdio> maybe 18.10?
<Mathisen> kurra, yes
<kurra> strixdio, yes it does. I have two 970s
<strixdio> kurra: live USB? Which version?
<EquusGrevyi> ash_worksi: I don't know if apt shows snap packages yet, they're different.
<ash_worksi> OerHeks: that doesn't answer my question though
<ash_worksi> EquusGrevyi: okay, so, would installing the snap package and the apt package yeild two chromiums on my computer?
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: No result, but it gives me three lines in -11 when I run it
<kurra> strixdio, it's already installed. I haven't done the live CD in over a year.. just plain OS upgrades.
<ash_worksi> yield*
<EquusGrevyi> ash_worksi: Yep, it would do the same with Firefox too.
<OerHeks> strixdio, in raid or ahci ? i have read your rant in ##linux earlier
<ash_worksi> isn't that a bit confusing?
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: right, so there must be something preventing the module loading. Try doing it manually in -12 with "sudo modprobe r8822be"
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: "Could not insert 'r8822be': Operation not permitted"
<senaps> this is my configs for `dante` socks5 proxy. im using it to pass iraninan filtering of websites like youtube or twitter. but it doesn't open any filtered website on some isp's, and works perfect on another isp. what have i done wrong?
<senaps> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qH2MKksC75/
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: wow!
<strixdio> OerHeks: AHCI
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: Secure Boot problem maybe if signing hasn't passed over between patches?
<strixdio> OerHeks: I don't feel like using gentoo on my work laptop tbh
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: other modules have loaded
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: anything shown by 'dmesg' after trying the modprobe?
<ash_worksi> so is `chromium` listed on dpkg from the snap package?
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: Nothing obvious
<OerHeks> if the standarrd setup does not se that M2, use 'nvme_load=YES' at boottime https://www.dell.com/support/article/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/sln299303/loading-ubuntu-on-systems-using-pcie-m2-drives?lang=en
<EquusGrevyi> ash_worksi: Are you wanting to install Chromium as a snap package? Or as a normal package?
<Epx998> Is there a way to lock my crontab, so nothing can update it after I add my entries?
<OerHeks> ash_worksi, no, chromium is the snap name, deb package chromium-browser
<ash_worksi> EquusGrevyi: I guess a normal package
<EquusGrevyi> ash_worksi: Then as OerHeks said, you'll want the chromium-browser package which is available through apt. sudo apt install chromium-browser should set you up :)
<TJ-> EquusGrevyi: that module depends on 2 others (depends:        mac80211,cfg80211) so check if they are loaded. IF not, try manually modprobe-ing each in turn then r8822be... try to find out where the denial is stemming from
<ash_worksi> EquusGrevyi: this all kicked off because for some reason I am unable to get the chromium (and iiuic, the hangouts extension) icons do not show in the system tray (like they have been doing in the past)
<xamithan> Epx998: You can block on a per-user basis per /etc/cron.deny but you can't block root
<EquusGrevyi> TJ-: So I ran modprobe for mac80211 and cfg80211, then r8822be and still get operation denied. Still nothing in dmesg I think.
<ash_worksi> EquusGrevyi: which still seems to be the case despite my reinstall attempt
<Epx998> xamithan: ah hmm
<Epx998> it is the root cron that is getting overwriten
<ash_worksi> is there anything else I can look into that would be preventing chrome from showing in the system tray?
<Epx998> I wonder if creating an entry in /etc/cron.d would work
<EquusGrevyi> ash_worksi: I'm really not sure on that one I'm afraid, I don't use Chromium or Hangouts ^^;
<xamithan> Well root has full permissions otherwise he wouldn't be root =(
<xamithan> That would work if you wanted to use the daily or other timed crons.  I'd probably try to figure out what is editing the spool file myself
<ash_worksi> EquusGrevyi: is there an alternative you decided to use, or you don't use IMs at all?
<EquusGrevyi> ash_worksi: I tend to use Discord and Firefox but there's many options out there these days :)
<ash_worksi> yeah
<OerHeks> ash_worksi, i found this 2014 answer, libappindicator1, which is not installed by default ?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/447739/system-tray-icons-not-showing
<RonaldsMazitis> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> EquusGrevyi: on 16.04 i had realtek chip working for months, till some update broke it, then the HWE kernel fixxed it again= the pain of realtek
<RonaldsMazitis> I just discovered that upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04 fixed two of my three USB ports that weren't working since 2013
<EquusGrevyi> Amazing
<lotuspsychje> !yay | RonaldsMazitis
<ubottu> RonaldsMazitis: Glad you made it! :-)
<ash_worksi> OerHeks: it's isntalled
<ash_worksi> installed*
<EquusGrevyi> lotuspsychje: I know right? It's very odd a basic patch has broken *just* the WiFi functionality without any obvious explanation why.
<RonaldsMazitis> I had windows 7 for a while, then USB ports started to not work, then I had to repair hard drive and after I got my PC back with win 7 they weren't working for 6 years straight
<RonaldsMazitis> I even checked last year
<RonaldsMazitis> also, my mouse kinda works now (still testing) made bug report
<lotuspsychje> EquusGrevyi: i dont know either why the devs dont take the working realtek part to the next kernel
<RonaldsMazitis> magic
<lotuspsychje> EquusGrevyi: i reccomend making a bug for it, just to inform the devs about it
<ash_worksi> OerHeks: thanks though :()
<ash_worksi> :) *
<OerHeks> ash_worksi, last resort, clean your .config and .cache folders?
<EquusGrevyi> lotuspsychje: Yeah, I'll need apport for that right? I'm going to be away from this machine for a while too :(
<lotuspsychje> EquusGrevyi: ubuntu-bug affected-package
<lolcat-007> someone here use moc the music player
<lolcat-007> ?
<lotuspsychje> lolcat-007: if its related to ubuntu, ask your question to the channel please
<ash_worksi> yeah, so (1) I moved ~/.config/chromium to ~/chromium.settings.bak and when I did `dpkg -l chromium*` I got: dpkg-query: no packages found matching chromium.settings.bak -- so, dpkg followed my move around? o.O; secondly, what do _you_ mean exactly by clean?
<ash_worksi> "clean"
<lolcat-007> i have problem with the audio only when i use the moc player
<OerHeks> deleting or moving gives the same result, a clean chomium
<ash_worksi> OerHeks: okay.. so it's not concerning that dpkg looked in my `.bak` folder?
<EquusGrevyi> lotuspsychje: Will do :) TJ- Thank you for the help even if we didn't find a solution!
<OerHeks> nope, that will be ignored
<tgm4883> ash_worksi: it's the wildcard you added
<lotuspsychje> EquusGrevyi: no worries, it will find a way on updates
<tgm4883> ash_worksi: you basically did 'dpkg -l chromium.settings.bak' because that file exists in the directory you were in
<ash_worksi> OH
<ash_worksi> I see
<ash_worksi> tgm4883: thanks, I didn't realize I was passing a bash expansion
<lotuspsychje> EquusGrevyi: perhaps ubuntu-bug linux, as its kernel related
<ash_worksi> okay, I moved them, they were recreated, the issue persists
<ash_worksi> :\
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: you have unmet dependencies?
<strixdio> am I doing something wrong? my NVMe drive doesn't show up on ubuntu 18.10 even.
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: single or dualboot?
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: how should I go about checking that?
<strixdio> lotuspsychje: it has a windows install on it currently.
<strixdio> trying to get linux on a 2nd partition
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: so setup doesnt recognize your ssd?
<strixdio> well, nothing does. fdisk, lsblk...
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: wrong uefi settings?
<strixdio> eh?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | strixdio doublecheck here please
<ubottu> strixdio doublecheck here please: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<strixdio> no, I know what uefi is
<strixdio> but, idk nvme drive
<strixdio> nor what setting in bios would have to do with NVMe. I'll look though.
<strixdio> err, UEFI*
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: to dualboot, you need your uefi setup correctly
<strixdio> I've never had to do anything special with uefi before, interesting. I'll look into that, thanks.
<strixdio> but for now, for some reason the SSD was already in RAID mode, not AHCI
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: in the partitioning from setup you might wanna look in advanced mode too
<strixdio> hmm, no change.
<strixdio> lotuspsychje: the drive does not show up in fdisk, what does that have to do with partitioning?
<strixdio> can't partition a disk that doesn't show up as a device
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: here's an example of something similar: https://superuser.com/questions/1022849/m-2-samsung-sm951-nvme-ssd-not-recognized-on-linux
<pedahzur> Where might I find a list of commands (or installed packages) available during a Debian/Ubuntu pre-seed? For example, I see in a pressed that `uname` is invoked. Would I be able to invoke something like `lsb_release` as well?  How would I figure that out? :)
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: see also the ##hardware channel for your correct setup
<OerHeks> if the standarrd setup does not se that M2, use 'nvme_load=YES' at boottime  ...
<strixdio> ah, bios upgrade maybe
<OerHeks> maybe more tips in the uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> disable fastboot and so on
<strixdio> nvme_load=YES doesn't help.
<strixdio> oh wait
<lotuspsychje> pedahzur: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<strixdio> know what, I think I know the issue.
<strixdio> it doesn't list as /dev/sd{a..z}
<strixdio> it's 'dev'nvme0n1p{1..4}
<strixdio> /dev/*
<strixdio> wow, that sucks.
<OerHeks> oh good find
<strixdio> I had no clue nvme drives list like that!
<ash_worksi> sorry, network problems
<strixdio> Thanks for the help everyone.
<pedahzur> lotuspsychje: I see $(list-devices disk | head -n1) but no other command invocation.
<mefistofeles> hello, I cannot make ubuntu to use the nvidia driver, even when nouveau is blacklisted it's still using it...
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: your ubuntu version, graphics card chipset and driver version please?
<mefistofeles> I followed the steps to install CUDA as usual, which has worked in other machines with the same configuration without problems
<mefistofeles> it's ubuntu 18.04 with Geforce gtx 1060 GPU
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: we have a lot of users, using the ubuntu graphics ppa on the GTX cards
<mefistofeles> CUDA installed nvidia-410 driver packages
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: you could also try 396 perhaps
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: I have used the exact same steps in another machine with same ubuntu version and works
<mefistofeles> it's even the same hardware
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: try a driver switch, that can result in some magic sometimes
<mefistofeles> the only different thing that happened with this one is that power got shut off when doing an upgrade, I run the usual --configure -a of dpkg afterwards
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: where did you get the 410 driver?
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: thing is that it will get in the way of CUDA, which is the whole purpose, since the cuda package needs 410 driver
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: from nvidia/cuda repos
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: what does your system reccomend please? ubuntu-drivers list
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: nvidia-driver-390
<mefistofeles> nvidia-driver-410
<mefistofeles> that's the output in order
<mefistofeles> the same hardware is also working flawlessly with NVIDIA drivers and CUDA in yet another machine with Archlinux
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: same kernels?
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: I have 3 machines, 2 with ubuntu and 1 with arch, the ubuntu ones share the same kernel, but only one of them works
<mefistofeles> the machines are exactly the same model/hardware
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: have you tryed a sudo apt purge nvidia* yet then reinstall?
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: yeah, that was the last thing I tried
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: maybe there's a glitch somewhere
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: you sure cuda doesnt work on 396 for example?
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: it could, but I would have to manually install it
<mefistofeles> I could not use the nvidia cuda repos
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: how about you combine the 396 on graphics ppa, with the cuda packages from apt?
<mefistofeles> but yeah, i guess that's the last thing to try
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: the cuda packages requires 410, at least the nvidia ones
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: there's a 410 on the graphics ppa aswell
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: is this what you install from cuda? nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: yeah
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: that's also in ppa?
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: its on apt
<mefistofeles> I see
<mefistofeles> the 9.1 version
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit bionic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in bionic
<mefistofeles> ok, I will try that
<lotuspsychje> lists on my apt-cache
<lotuspsychje> answer with 55: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028830/how-do-i-install-cuda-on-ubuntu-18-04 looks trusty
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: will check, thanks
<mefistofeles> still doesn't explain why it worked in the other machine, but whatever works :P
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: different machines are hard to compare, things can change so easy from all kind of sides
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: yeah, but they are both the same machine with a newly ubuntu 18.04 install
<mefistofeles> I guess the shutting off of the power did something nasty that ubuntu didn't recover
<mefistofeles> that's the only difference between them
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: installed on same time with same iso too?
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: the iso can change, the updates can change,..
<lotuspsychje> ppa's versions can change
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: it's the same
<mefistofeles> didn't apply updates, and same booting usb device
<mefistofeles> but yeah, something weird happened, will try that answer you posted
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: there's always a reason somewhere
<mefistofeles> yeah
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: need to go mate, feel free to re-ask if you get in trouble
<mefistofeles> lotuspsychje: thanks for the help, take care
<lotuspsychje> np
<AvidWolf43> any linux sysadmins here?
<tgm4883> !ask | AvidWolf43
<ubottu> AvidWolf43: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AvidWolf43> im trying to find out if this was a legitimate question or if it was an issue of $coworker testing who knows more. I asked for a linux server centos to run some stuff on. $coworker asked if i am comfortable with linux, and i said yes and listed all the times / use cases i make use of with linux then he asked me if i know about run levels and i asked in which context and he said run level 0 1 etc... i
<AvidWolf43> said honestly no i never had to deal with that there was silence then a nod ... idk
<ioria> AvidWolf43, and ?
<sruli> AvidWolf43: did u try search engine for linux run level?
<AvidWolf43> it was on the spot in a meeting
<AvidWolf43> sruli:
<ioria> AvidWolf43, ubuntu uses systemd btw
<sruli> AvidWolf43: try now
<AvidWolf43> when i got back to my desk i googled and immediately found what that is
<nacc> AvidWolf43: what does any fo that have to do with ubuntu?
<nacc> AvidWolf43: you may want #linux or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<AvidWolf43> i guess im just curious as to why he would ask unless this was a case of "who knows more just to prove"
<AvidWolf43> true apologies haven't vented on irc in a whiel
<ioria> AvidWolf43, if you have a specific Q. ,please ask
<AvidWolf43> its not specific to ubuntu, sorry, i will ask in #linux
<nacc> AvidWolf43: np, thanks!
<sruli> does anyone know of a MICR scanner that works on linux?
<capella> maybe he needed help with a question, about run levels
<nacc> sruli: you might ask that in a more appropriate channel, like #hardware or #linux
<sruli> nacc: thanks
<sruli> nacc: or maybe i should change my question to "micr scanner that works on ubuntu" ;-)
<nacc> sruli: well, polls are sort of frowned upon in the channel.
<sruli> nacc: polls?
<nacc> sruli: polling questions like "does X work?" or "anyone know of a X that does Y?". That's not the purpose of the channel.
<ioria> sruli, do you want to clone a bank check ? :þ
<nacc> where X in both cases was hardware, to be clear :)
<sruli> ioria: need to scan bank cheques, we have 2 win workstations in the office for years only for this and i really want to get rid of them
<ioria> i see
<_Sym_> I wanted to remove the libssl1.0-dev dependency from the control file for nodejs so I can compile for libssl1.1 without having to remove nodejs.  But, the debian source for nodejs does not pass all the tests and fails to build.
<worstadmin> The linuxuprising ppa now longer has java10 (https://websiteforstudents.com/install-oracle-java-jdk-10-on-ubuntu-16-04-17-10-18-04-via-ppa/) --- where can I get java 10 from for apt installs?
<_Sym_> err ubuntu source i mean
<nacc> _Sym_: why do you care about libssl1.0 v. 1.1?
<crmlt> Hi
<OerHeks> worstadmin, java 10 is EOL, use 11 ? ( from that ppa)
<crmlt> can I use: options nvidia NVreg_Mobile=1 NVreg_RegisterForACPIEvents=1 NVreg_EnableMSI=1 in modprobe.conf?
<nacc> _Sym_: rebuilding archive packages from source with different dependencies is not really a support question, as it's not supported.
<OerHeks> wostand i don't know about this ppa, i suggest use the webupd8 ppa
<_Sym_> nacc, if I try to install libssl-dev, it removes nodejs because nodejs depends on libssl1.0-dev for some reason.
<crmlt> Or do I need write each parameter on a new line?
<m0rd3cai> a/exit
<OerHeks> worstadmin, stand i don't know about this ppa, i suggest use the webupd8 ppa
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<_Sym_> I dont see why nodejs should requre libssl1.0-dev
<nacc> _Sym_: in what version of ubuntu?
<_Sym_> 18.04
<genii> OerHeks: Webupd8 recommends the linuxprising PPA for Oracle versions after 8
<nacc> _Sym_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nodejs/+bug/1779863
<_Sym_> its fine if nodejs needs it to build, but I dont see why it needs to keep it installed
<OerHeks> oh, our page suggests https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/10/how-to-install-oracle-java-11-in-ubuntu.html
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779863 in nodejs (Debian) "Ubuntu nodejs package isn't ABI compatible with mainline nodejs." [Unknown,New]
<nacc> _Sym_: is why
<OerHeks> genii, yes, just found out, thanks
<nacc> _Sym_: nodejs doesn't require libssl1.0-dev, it requires libssl1.0.0
<_Sym_> no, I just looked at the sources
<nacc> _Sym_: sources are not binaries.
<_Sym_> ?
<nacc> _Sym_: src:nodejs needs libssl1.0-dev to build
<_Sym_> right
<nacc> _Sym_: did you read the bug?
<_Sym_> yes, I understand why nodejs had to revert back to the older libssl
<_Sym_> which is fine
<_Sym_> but the control file for nodejs says it needs to keep libssl1.0-dev installed to work
<nacc> _Sym_: no it doesn't.
<_Sym_> I can show you the line
<nacc> _Sym_: the control ffile for the nodejs binary has no explicit runtime dependencies, they are all generated by debhelper at runtime.
<nacc> _Sym_: are you confusing the source and binary stanzas in the control file?
<_Sym_> in debian/control, for Source: nodejs, libssl1.0-dev (>= 1.0.2),
<mefistofeles> ok, doing ubuntu-drivers autoinstall didn't work :/ got me to no desktop/X
<nacc> _Sym_: that's the source stanza. Has nothing to do with the resulting binary packge.
<_Sym_> which means the deb for nodejs installs libssl1.0-dev
<nacc> _Sym_: no.
<nacc> _Sym_: the src package dependencies do not translate literally to binary package dependencies.
<_Sym_> When I install nodejs, it installs libssl1.0-dev, and if I install libssl-dev, it removes libssl1.0-dev which in turn removes nodejs
<nacc> _Sym_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cHDHCmT3mZ/ is the current nodejs dependencies
<nacc> _Sym_: pastebin `apt-cache policy nodejs; apt-cache show nodejs`
<_Sym_> naac, what I'm actually installing is npm, which requires a bunch of nodejs stuff. Its one of the nodejs packages.  I went through the source and the only one that I could find that mentions libssl1.0-dev in the control file is nodejs binary
<nacc> _Sym_: binaries don't have control files. Again.
<nacc> _Sym_: ok, *which* nodejs package?
<nacc> _Sym_: you have been saying 'nodejs' this whole time, so that's what I had to go off of.
<_Sym_> nodejs_8.10.0~dfsg-2ubuntu0.4
<nacc> _Sym_: as I just showed you tht, does not depend on libssl*-dev
<_Sym_> I see that
<_Sym_> but it does
<nacc> _Sym_: use a pastebin and prove it.
<nacc> _Sym_: are you sure you're not mistaking nodejs-dev for nodejs?
<_Sym_> https://pastebin.com/938Ck1uk
<nacc> _Sym_: i don't know what command that is reflecting
<_Sym_> apt-get install npm
<_Sym_> when I have libssl-dev installed already
<nacc> _Sym_: that's from nodejs-dev, as I just pointed out.
<_Sym_> ok, yes, but then nodejs depends on nodejs-dev
<nacc> _Sym_: so maybe start over and next time say "I'm trying to install npm. It wants to remove libssl-dev and install libssl1.0-dev instead. Why?"
<nacc> _Sym_: no, it does not.
<nacc> _Sym_: npm depends on someting that depends on nodejs-dev.
<_Sym_> ok
<_Sym_> sorry i thought it had to do with the control
<_Sym_> you are right
<nacc> _Sym_: npm -> node-gyp -> nodejs-dev
<OerHeks> depends on libssl1.0-dev (>= 1.0.2) https://packages.ubuntu.com/en/source/bionic-updates/nodejs
<_Sym_> right
<nacc> _Sym_: I would suggest not digging into control files without a reasonable reason.
<nacc> OerHeks: that's the *source*.
<nacc> Plese don't interject at this point :)
<_Sym_> no not arguing ;-)
<_Sym_> I would also like to ask about livepatch-notif becoming defunct on a new installation at every boot.
<nacc> _Sym_: LP: #1780093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780093 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Livepatch notifier didn't trigger when a livepatch was applied" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780093
<_Sym_> yes, thats exactly the issue ubottu
<_Sym_> err sorry Im talking to the bot
<nacc> _Sym_: subscribe to the bug, I suppose :)
<_Sym_> yeah
<_Sym_> im just confused because that looks like it says its fixed
<nacc> _Sym_: no, it just says fix committed, although it's not obvious to me exactly
<no_gravity> Hello! Does anybody know how to disable power management for a network card?
<nacc> _Sym_: i'd put in a comment saying you are seeing it too and ask where the fix is
<_Sym_> ok thanks for your help
<DebianNoob> If I boot to a live USB ubuntu - can I access the subsystem to store files - the c: drive of a windows pc etc.
<teward> DebianNoob: yes.
<DebianNoob> Ok so basically going to File Explorer does not work, so where do I start?
<OerHeks> no_gravity, we need more details, what network card maybe?
<_Sym_> nacc, do you know why nodejs does not pass all the tests and fails to build?
<no_gravity> OerHeks: I figured it out: iwconfig wlan0 power off
<nacc> _Sym_: currently in the archive? Or after you changed it?
<_Sym_> no changes, latest version
<_Sym_> in 18.04
<nacc> _Sym_: i don't know, there might be flaky tests
<_Sym_> it fails several
<_Sym_> I know thats not really specific though
<qwebirc8644> hey guys, is it possible to install Ubuntu 18.10 on a MacBook Pro 2015? Or will it be extremely glitchy?
<nacc> _Sym_: let me look, one sec
<_Sym_> that would be great, thanks
<nacc> _Sym_: says it passed here: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/nodejs/bionic/amd64
<OerHeks> qwebirc why would it be glitchy?
<nacc> _Sym_: it's not impossible for other stuff in the archive to have broken it, though
<_Sym_> I suppose I'll have to come back with more info
<_Sym_> I'll check again right after this kernel finishes
<DebianNoob> If I boot to a live USB ubuntu - can I access the subsystem to store files - the c: drive of a windows pc etc.
<OerHeks> noob, maybe, depends on the filesystem i guess
<OerHeks> for exfat you would need to install 2 tools
<DebianNoob> W10/ntfs
<OerHeks> should work, have you tried?
<DebianNoob> tried today - should it just show up in file explorer
<OerHeks> nautilus > + other locations > the ntfs would show up
<coconut> OerHeks: you think exfat is any better here than ntfs?
<coconut> (for if it would be no c:\ partition)
<OerHeks> it is just the newest microsoft filesystem, i have no clue how hardened it is
<OerHeks> .. no c: partition?
<coconut> hehe, no meant as storage partition...
<coconut> and thanks :)
<LunarDinosaur> what do folks use now days for monitoring processes (and restarting them when they crash etc)?
<leftyfb> LunarDinosaur: systemd
<LunarDinosaur> leftyfb: thanks. when i issue something like 'sudo service elasticsearch status', is that using systemd by chance?
<viky600833> it depends on the version of ubuntu. old ubuntu uses sys V init will not forward service command to systemctl ... status
<htaccess> hello, I am trying to find the modern version of the column command to install on 18.04, the version I have installed is very old and limited
<htaccess> http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/column.1.html vs http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/column.1.html
<LunarDinosaur> viky600833: thanks
<LunarDinosaur> sudo systemctl enable elasticsearch, just issued that and rebooted, and elasticsearch came up nicely. is there more i need to do for it to restarted it if it crashes?
<htaccess> the new one seems to be part of util-linux but I don't see it in "dpkg -L util-linux | grep column", dpkg -S /usr/bin/column => bsdmainutils: /usr/bin/column
<viky600833> if crashed, you can issue systemctl start elasticsearch to start it agian without reboot your system. you can eventually run systemctl  status ... to check starting log
<viky600833> systemctl enable just make service to start on next reboot
<jole> Hi.  Can someone point me to a viewable repo file online?  I'm looking specifically for latest-Ubuntu's OpenJDK 11's conf/security/java.policy
<nacc> jole: looking, that's from src:openjdk-lts
<jole> nacc: Not an Ubuntu-ite.  Do you have a link I can look at?
<nacc> jole: one moment
<jole> thx
<nacc> jole: it's probably this: https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts/tree/src/java.base/share/conf/security/java.policy
<jole> nacc: good enuf for government work! cheers o/
<the-noob> hi, I have some files that have a T at the end of permission details
<nacc> jole: http://pad.lv/u/openjdk-lts -> code -> browse -> ubuntu/devel (or applied/ubuntu/devel) and looked around (actually i cloned it locally and ran `find`)
<the-noob> like `d-wxr-xrwT`
<jole> @nacc this looks exactly like what I need. apprecaited.
<OerHeks> looks like sticky bit, to prevent an user to delete a file that might be in use by an other user
<OerHeks> chmod o+t /path/to/file
<nacc> jole: yw
<nacc> jole: we should hve similar git repositories for all srcpkgs in main
<OerHeks> chmod o-t /path/to/file to remove the -t
<TJ-> the-noob: see "man chmod"
<the-noob> cheers
<the-noob> I was `man ls` :)
<pikia> I dual booted my laptop with ubuntu, I've been using ubuntu as my main OS for over a year now, and barely touch windows. But now im running out of space on my ubuntu parition and want to expand it.
<pikia> When I try and shrink my windows paritrion, even though there are 40 gigs left on it, it only shrinks it by ~5 gigs
<pikia> Is there anyway i can shrink it as much as I want?
<Bundestrojaner> good evening. Can anyone tell me how well nvidia optimus works with latest ubuntus?
<Bundestrojaner> (It's pretty hard finding information on the internet which is not from ~2014)
<OerHeks> pikia, looks like windows gives a safe limit to increase, howto override this, maybe a question for ##windows
<pikia> Huh awesome, I'll ask over there. tyty
<OerHeks> apt autoremove and autoclean can free some space too
<pikia> Already did that :) only cleared up 1 gig though ahah
<strixdio> ubuntu 18.x is using gnome, but is it using X, wayland, or something else?
<Intelo> Is it ok to set/change priority of any app? like a database e.g postgres in ubuntu?
<strixdio> not sure if it's just this new laptop but it feels and looks really nice.
<Intelo> I see priority change option in task manager
<joop_> strixdio: If I'm correct it allows you to choose on login.
<strixdio> hmm, I didn't look yet lol, I'll check there thanks.
<strixdio> It's so nice but there's no tiling
<OerHeks> standard xorg, but wayland session is available at login
<strixdio> I want a hybrid between gnome and i3 :/
<joop_> Nope. That's shit. There are 'extensions' to handle that but imo that should be implemented by default
<strixdio> yeah agreed. Not sure I can stick with gnome.
<strixdio> Like I said it's really pretty, but just not functional enough.
<joop_> Yeah, can't get used to i3 for some reason. The keybindings for navigating windows just don't seem natural enough.
<strixdio> customize them
<joop_> I use Gnome on a daily basis - I hide the entire UI, run dmenu to launch applications and bound everything to alt-[key] combinations
<joop_> I have zero issues with it - alt-tab is something I cant do without for unknown reasons.
<strixdio> because you're used to it :P
<strixdio> Years of windows will do that to you
<joop_> Yeah thats true. Windows fucked me up.
<joop_> strixdio: what do you use on a daily basis?
<strixdio> heh, trick question :P
<strixdio> I'm a windows sysadmin, but personally I use gentoo mostly.
<strixdio> I was thinking for this brand new work lappy, I'd use ubuntu so I don't have to worry so much- but it's not really looking like what I want it to be.
<joop_> strixdio: Ive always wondered what life is like for a windows sysadmin.
<strixdio> it sucks
<strixdio> LOL
<joop_> LOL
<strixdio> I'm heading toward pentesting though, so hopefully I'll be in linux land for work in the future.
<joop_> Oh probably.
<joop_> I think I want to switch to arch - remove systemd, install sysv init and run i3wm
<strixdio> why arch?
<strixdio> inb4 "i use arch btw"
<joop_> Ubuntu has served me well but it starts to feel bloated.
<joop_> haha.
<strixdio> that's why I'm not the biggest fan of ubuntu myself.
<strixdio> but arch, the community is toxic, and it's always broken (yes, it is broken).
<joop_> Arch seems to have a nice userbase. It's configurable - and of course, theres the user repositories
<joop_> well
<Mathisen> community is toxic = wrong ... always broken = wrong
<strixdio> I have no problems with gentoo, other than the time it takes to compile on lesser systems.. but arch, just doesn't work.
<stan_man_can> Hey all, just plugged in two new HD's to my system. There's no GUI, any tips on how I can format the drives and mount them?
<Mathisen> strixdio, you not used it if you say that
<joop_> Mathisen: Yeah, I feel the same way here.
<strixdio> I've used arch, and derivatives
<strixdio> though the best community so far has been blackarch.
<hyperlumic> Arch doesn't work? If you don't do basic configuration, maybe.
<strixdio> best arch community*
<strixdio> yeah, there we go with the "basic config" stuff
<Mathisen> arch works fine if you use it right
<strixdio> again, I use gentoo with no problems. takes a lot more to use than arch.
<hyperlumic> Then I don't understand how you had problems with Arch. Arch is simple as hell.
<strixdio> exactly
<strixdio> neither do i
<strixdio> but hey, it's whatever. I'm happy with gentoo.
<hyperlumic> lol k
<strixdio> It has been a while since I've played with vanilla arch though.
<stan_man_can> i think i know how to mount the drives, i'm just really needing help on how to format them as ext4
<strixdio> and I know, derivatives "are not arch"
<stan_man_can> googling it returns so many different methods i have no clue which one to follow
<Mathisen> im pretty sure you could figure out if gnome uses wayland or x11 or for that mather if you use gentoo as a everyday dist... anway im off
<joop_> stan_man_can: wait a minute
<strixdio> yeah, was more for conversation tho
<stan_man_can> joop_: alright
<stan_man_can> the most basic one i can find is "mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb" but i have no clue
<joop_> Check out Luke Smith - https://youtu.be/4PBqpX0_UOc - he does a complete Arch install with disk formatting.
<joop_> mkfs.ext4 is indeed the correct command - just execute it on the correct disk.
<strixdio> Yeah, mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb would be correct
<stan_man_can> alright thanks
<stan_man_can> mkfs.ext4 shows a Filesystem UUID, is that the same UUID i would want to use in /etc/fstab to mount?
<xamithan> type "blkid" and find out
<stan_man_can> xamithan: thanks!
<joop_> Anyway, Im off
<joop_> Gnight
<Bundestrojaner> Can anyone tell me how well nvidia optimus works with latest ubuntus?
<OerHeks> Bundestrojaner, depends on what hardware, it should work fine
<xamithan> just don't try to use bumblebee
<OerHeks> bumblebee is old, prime is current indeed
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: I think about getting a Schenker P407 (i7-7700HQ, GTX1050Ti)
<Bundestrojaner> i've read a lot about this topic now on the internet, most is outdated and from ~2014
<Bundestrojaner> I wouldn't try to use Bumblebee, i've never read it worked for anyone
<OerHeks> never heard of Schenker, which is actually Clevo P641HK1
<Bundestrojaner> I think Schenker is a german reseller
<xamithan> lots of companies rebrand the clevos because they have good ubuntu support
<Bundestrojaner> I read after installing the proprietary nvidia driver, you can switch between IGP and nVidia GPU in the driver control panel - but there are some reports about this switch dissapeared in newer driver and/or OS-versions
<xamithan> You just need to install nvidia-settings
<Bundestrojaner> i don't need the dynamic switching Windows is able to do (and bumblebee tried to do). If i can switch between them I am totally satisfied (and even prefer this solution)
<OerHeks> so you read *somewhere*, we don't do gossip
<OerHeks> go try it yourself, again, it should work fine
<OerHeks> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: sry. i try to find it again, i spent hours on google
<Epx998> What is wrong with nvidia card?
#ubuntu 2018-12-04
<OerHeks> nvidia is just not ready for wayland
<Bundestrojaner> I just don't want to buy a new Laptop and end up with the decision between not using its full potential (IGP only) or being forced to use Windows...
<OerHeks> latest intel igp can play youtube/dvd fine, so what power do you need more?
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: I want to use it sometimes for gaming at lans or when i'm visitting my parents for longer time
<OerHeks> steam and GPU passthrough is also possible
<OerHeks> that means your nvidia can be used dedicated
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: GPU passthrough = running Linux in a VM on Windows?
<OerHeks> that is also possible, yes
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: what did you originally mean with GPU passthrough? i've only heard it in the context of using the GPU within a virtual machine
<pjs> what is the proper way to format a usb thumb drive using dd (or cli?).. using dd is taking an hour for a 16gb drive (bs=4k).. Is there not a better/faster way? lol
<Epx998> cli is just using dd isnt it?
<pjs> Epx998: Yea, just curious if there is a faster way is all. Raise the bs? Only format the first 5mb and that's good enough? etc.
<Epx998> try fdisk and see if mkfs is any quicker
<pjs> Epx998: Yea, not a bad idea.. thx
<leonardus> When I turn off my second monitor, the windows on that second monitor don't move to the first monitor. How do I make it so that happens?
<Mathisen> leonardus, you disable the screen also in ubuntu.. turning off just the monitor wont work
<leonardus> How do I make it so that just turning off the monitor moves all the windows that were previously on that monitor are moved to a monitor that's turned on
<L_igor__> can anyone help me understand tables in iptables
<L_igor__> ?
<sruli> can i create a non default keyring? i want a temp keyring that does not interfere with the default one
<stan_man_can> one of my systemd proceses is inactive saying Active: failed (Result: start-limit-hit)
<sruli> stan_man_can: which proccess?
<stan_man_can> sruli: a new one i made for radarr
<sruli> stan_man_can: try to log the outpt and see if you can find there
<stan_man_can> sruli: figured it out ... was using the wrong user in the service file
<stan_man_can> sorry for the bother
<sruli> no worries
<puff> I'm on 16.04 LTS.  A few days ago I did a Software Update.  Somewhere in that process Ubuntu prompted me to let some apps log into my gmail account, I think maybe Empathy was one of them.   I added my password, now I keep getting google Critical Security emails every day or two about it. Where do I go to control this?
<puff> Hm, well I can see where to control it in Empathy.
<hyperlumic> The text of the email itself will give some needed info, here.
<sruli> puff: depending on the message in your emails i believe in your google account you need to set to allow less secure applications to connect
<hyperlumic> That, yeah.
<puff> sruli: aha.
<puff> "Someone just used your password to try to sign in to your account from a non-Google app. Google blocked them, but you should check what happened. Review your account activity to make sure no one else has access."
<sruli> puff: thought so, you need to find where in your google accoount you can set it to allow less secure applications to connect or disable your google account in those apps
<hyperlumic> puff: My recommendation, if you're not using it already, is to enable MFA for your Google account, then generate an application password specifically for Empathy to use.
<sruli> hyperlumic: didnt know you can do application specific pass.. will look into it for my pidgin
<puff> hyperlumic: thanks.
<puff> sruli: Thanks.
<hyperlumic> Security is what I do. Glad to help.
<puff> Right now I'm dealing with a probably unrelated problem, on my moto x4 it keeps saying "Google has stopped" and "Gmail is stopping", like every couple of seconds. This isn't likely to be related, is it?
<puff> This started about 4 hours ago.
<hyperlumic> I doubt it.
<puff> Thanks.
<sruli> puff: i dont think so, but close empathy for a few minutes and see if the issue persist
<puff> hyperlumic: Programming is what I do, mostly java and python, though I do a smattering of other languages (and a fair bit of perl, but that was back in the day).
<hyperlumic> I was a programmer for about 18 months. C, C++, x86 assembly. Rapidly grew to hate it.
<puff> sruli: I didn't have empathy running, is it running in the background or something?
<hyperlumic> Moved into the datacenter, then almost immediately into infosec.
<puff> hyperlumic: I keep thinking of getting into C++ for some stuff.  Did C way, way back.
<sruli> if we are talking about what we do, i am an expert in wasting my time
<hyperlumic> Now, I'm a principal security consultant.
<puff> hyperlumic: All my friends who do C++ seem to alternate between "You really should try C++, it's not that bad" and "DIE DIE DIE C++"
<hyperlumic> My issue with C and C++ is how easy it is to write atriciously exploitable code.
<hyperlumic> Atrociously*
<puff> Yeah.
<hyperlumic> sruli: Missed your PM.
<puff> There seems to be this paradox, nobody can manage to do a revised/cleaned up C++ to make it saner and safer, without *also* adding in huge issues like memory management or Go's issues, etc.  This is either a matter of human inability to resist temptation, or some fundamental design challenge that can't be (or has yet to be) overcome.
<puff> Yeesh, moto chat support is passing me to their level 2 support, who will call me "within a day".
<Some_Person> I have to ask... is there any alternative to Evolution for accessing corporate Outlook 365-hosted email? Corporate IT at work requires the use of MFA, and disabled the use of app passwords today. And the version of Evolution available for 16.04/xenial does not support this. I therefore lost my email and calendar notifications, which is very annoying. Don't know what to do
<hyperlumic> Not sure I know of a solution.
<Some_Person> I looked into backporting a newer evolution (from 18.04/bionic), but there are too many newer dependencies
<Some_Person> I don't see yakkety, zesty, or artful on packages.ubuntu.com... where can I find information on the versions that were included in these releases and all of their dependencies?
<sruli> Some_Person: maybe ubuntuupdates.org
<Some_Person> looking for the earliest release with evolution 2.27.91 or newer
<rfm> Some_Person, since they're all end of life the contents files are removed, so you'd have trouble downloading them anyway
<genii> Some_Person: All End-Of-Life Ubuntu versions get archived to old-releases.ubuntu.org
<Some_Person> genii: Uhh... that redirects to a scammy site
<rfm> Some_Person, can't imagine mixing them into a xenial system would be less trouble than upgrading xenial to bionic...
<hyperlumic> Some_Person: Have you considered an upgrade to bionic?
<genii> Some_Person: Sorry, .com and not .org
<Some_Person> rfm: I wouldn't mix the packages... looking for something I can hopefully compile that'll run on it
<Some_Person> hyperlumic: I'm a developer and the entire team is on xenial
<genii> Some_Person: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<genii> ..is where they all go
<Some_Person> genii: Where are the packages in this structure?
<genii> Some_Person: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Some_Person> Ugh, it's no use. Looks like bionic is the first version that had a new enough evolution :(
<databits> for some reason my audio keeps going out, when I restart it works again. Anyone have any idea's ?
<sartan> Is there a[current] image viewer that will view an image, and reload it if the file changes on disk?  I dont really want to script something
<sartan> Hm, ofund a builtin - eom
<OerHeks> lots of them, sartan https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/167808/image-viewer-with-auto-reload-on-file-change
<Some_Person> I guess I'll try it in a VM, and if it works, suggest that after this damn release is in the bag we all upgrade
<Some_Person> (this would be a horrible time to do it)
<Some_Person> until then... well, I guess we'll probably be missing a lot of meetings and emails
<godmachine81> is there a easy to view tool for managing the services enabled/disabled with systemd yet?  I know there is a webmin plugin to do it. but looking for something native. Something similar to YaST's Services addon.
<hyperlumic> webmin is cancer.
<hyperlumic> systemctl list-unit-files?
<sabrehagen> I have a headless web server running and I want to run an x server on it at startup. What is the best way to do this?
<hyperlumic> I hope that web server isn't doing anything important?
<rfm> sabrehagen, if its a headless server, what would the X server be doiing?  (I think it would help to know a little more about what you're trying to accomplish.)
<sabrehagen> it will be running a graphical application over X11 forwarding
<sabrehagen> over ssh
<hyperlumic> Is that web server internet-facing?
<rfm> sabrehagen, in that case you run the X server on the local machine, and the X client (graphical application) on the remote headless machine
<sabrehagen> hyperlumic: yes
<sabrehagen> rfm: my goal is the other way around: xserver and application running on the host, viewed remotely by ssh
<rfm> sabrehagen, that's not the way X works, what's sent over the ssh tunnel is the X11 protocol stream, so the server has to be on one side and the client (app) on the other...
<sabrehagen> Ahh, I see. I misunderstood.
<hyperlumic> sabrehagen: If that server is internet-facing, I would STRONGLY advise against running or installing anything on it not required to serve web content.
<sabrehagen> rfm: Then the X server would be my local machine which is behind a NAT.
<hyperlumic> You're still installing additional code on the server in the form of applications that can be exploited or misused. Secondly, NAT is not a security layer.
<rfm> sabrehagen, not a problem since the ssh tunnel end is on your system, so the connections to your local X server will be coming from the localhost.
<hyperlumic> X forwarding is a bizarre creature. Neat, though.
<sruli> i am struggling with ssh and custom config / key file. "ssh -F /path/to/config" the config file has a path to IdentityFile but ssh ignores that config file and goes for the .ssh/config file and uses the key from there, the only way to force it is to put "IdentitiesOnly yes" in the config file but then it does not check the keyring for passphrase and asks each time, how do i get around this?
<OerHeks> !info xvfb
<ubottu> xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.19.6-1ubuntu4.2 (bionic), package size 815 kB, installed size 2390 kB
<sabrehagen> rfm: what if i were to switch around and run the X server locally, and the application on the remote machine. (this is my desired setup as I have recently learned)
<rfm> sabrehagen, yes, yes, the X server should run on the machine that has a display, the one you're sitting in front of.   The application (X client) runs where the computation needs to be done (where the data is, etc.)
<sabrehagen> rfm: cool, I understand now :)
<sabrehagen> as for the technical specifics, what's the best way to make my local machine available to the computation machine?
<rfm> sabrehagen, well, if you mean "available to be a X display" ssh's X11 tunneling is about it.
<leoni> hi, is simple scan supposed to be this slow when scanning? I've tested my printer (which contains a scanner) both wireless and plugged with USB, and when I run a scan wireless, it's incredibly slow and delayed
<OerHeks> hi dpi scans surely can take more time, wireless
<leoni> OerHeks: i do not intend to compare os here, just wanna point out that the scanner works flawlessly on windows,is it simply different here on ubuntu?
<leoni> I mean, why is it delayed? not trying to say its bad, but it simply stops for a few seconds and then it continues, repeating the same thing until it scans the document
<OerHeks> ubuntu uses cups to transfer, that might be the culprit; a simple scan to file on disc would go faster
<leoni> OerHeks: although i could look this up on google, would you kindly tell me what is cups? is it a "techique" for scanning? sorry im dumb
<leoni> thanks anyways
<OerHeks> cups is the printer server
<OerHeks> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<leoni> by the way OerHeks is there a command to view all ubottu's commands?
<leoni> like "!help"?
<OerHeks> yes https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<OerHeks> you can play with it in DM too
<leoni> very well, thanks a lot OerHeks i think my problem is solved, i think i can handle the wireless speed of CUPS
<OerHeks> have fun!
<leoni> im pretty excited about ubuntu being my new main OS, i was doubting it because i thought it couldnt recognize my printer (which i need), but now that it's all set up i feel confident
<leoni> good bye!
<xdruppi> is uninstalling firefox a bad idea? i mean is it going to break my ubuntu?
<OerHeks> xdruppi, no, you can, remove the .cache/mozilla and .mozilla folder too
<xdruppi> thanks OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> mefistofeles: did you solve the cuda?
<fishcooker> i tried to change priority and nicelevel using start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --chuid "$FAIL2BAN_USER" --nicelevel 13 --iosched 'idle' --exec $DAEMON but won't change the prio and nice level https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MzgznDnn6C/
<fishcooker> before and after still same
<kinghat> "XBackBone require PHP >= 7.1, writable storage path and PDO, with installed the required extensions (ex. php-sqlite3 for SQLite, php-gd and php-json)." so just `sudo apt  install php` or `php-cli`?
<MJCD> ...................
<MJCD> kinghat, #php ;)
<kinghat> ya. i think i gots it
<alazy> lpstat -a tells me printers that are not actually connected to this computer are accepting requests. Can I get lp/cups to detect whether an installed/configured printer is really online?
<xibalba> i'd like to forward incoming traffic from eth0 into tun0, any recommendations on the best approach to take? i've tried iptables and ufw with no luck this far. the ubuntu 18 system just sends ICMP redirects to the main LAN's gateway 192.168.1.1
<xibalba> also i have this set in sysctl.conf so i dont know why it's sending ICMP redirects, net.ipv4.conf.all.send_redirects = 0
<xibalba> unless one of the more specific options overrides the "all" option, https://puu.sh/Cc7l8/0061ca837e.png
<xibalba> my commands for iptables are currently, https://puu.sh/Cc7yt/5f9f48fc8d.png
<xibalba> opps accidently flipped ens160 and tun0 around, https://puu.sh/Cc7Cf/8497f041d5.png
<lotuspsychje> xibalba: check the #netfilter or ##networking channel
<xibalba> roger that
<neurre> hi
<neurre> is there something to change gnome window manager colors?
<neurre> window title background and text color to be specific - ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !themes | neurre
<ubottu> neurre: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kinghat> does anyone know what the proper permissions should be for apache install? its root:root and thats not going to work.
<yelowfish> hi all.my log folder says its 30gb + but upon expanding it,theres no file bigger than 1gb.im using the disk usage gui.. my apps shortcut are lost as well
<EriC^^> kinghat: you mean the /var/www/html dir?
<kinghat> EriC^^: ya. i dont know if /var/www needs changed as well?
<yelowfish> i emptied the trash as well.but still disk full..
<geirha> yelowfish: may be the offending logfile has been removed (unlinked), but a program still has the logfile open, so the actual space used can't be freed
<yelowfish> hmm.let me check again
<yelowfish> what is the command line to open the gui of disk usage? (sorry,but all the app shortcuts went missing)
<yelowfish> 16.04 xenial
<EriC^^> yelowfish: baobab
<sabrehagen> I want to have a folder rsynced any time a file in it is changed. Is there a way to do something like 'rsync --watch'
<EriC^^> kinghat: root root works
<geirha> And for a view in terminal, you can run    du -haxd1 . | sort -h
<geirha> oh and probably with sudo
<yelowfish> (baobab:2758): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into '/home/a/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to write file '/home/a/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.WYPNTZ': write() failed: No space left on device
<yelowfish> no files & app open except irc and disk usage.2 terminal windows
<yelowfish> log folder on 32gb,upon checking the contents there are no files bigger than 1gb.there is 1 file grayed out: speech dispatcher
<yelowfish> i think i interrupted nautilus while its doing a trash empty procedure.. there is this new pie graph indicator on the toolbar saying preparing files after i press on empty trash
<kinghat> what is happening if i `grep httpd`? its just a blinking cursor
<kinghat> not returning anything
 * yelowfish anybody home? knock knock
<geirha> yelowfish: see if you can find the storage hog from the terminal, then:  cd / && sudo du -haxd1 . | sort -h    # then cd into the largest dir and run sudo du -haxd1 . | sort -h again. Rince and repeat
<yelowfish> 1 moment.
<pierre365> hi, i'm trying to use the nvidia card on an old inspiron 7559 laptop with integrated graphics+dedicated card, on ubuntu 18.04. tried to install nvidia proprietary drivers, now startx fails. xorg.log reports the error that "module nouveau doesn't exit" - well of course i removed it. I could not find any reference to the string "nouveau" in /etc/X11 or /usr/share/X11 (grep -rn nouveau). Does anyone know
<pierre365> why xorg still try to load nouveau drivers? how to make it stop?
<pierre365> thanks for helping
<pierre365> Anyone has an idea by any chance?
<afx_> pierre365, check this https://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers/Optimus
<afx_> and this https://wiki.debian.org/Bumblebee pierre365
<pierre365> afx_ did check those but doesn't explain why nouveau is being loaded by default while not configured?
<neurre> i dont want a whole new theme, i just want to change couple of colors
<neurre> is there a theme editor?
<ducasse> neurre: afaik you just use a text editor, they're simply css or something
<neurre> where do I find the file?
<ducasse> i'm not sure where the gnome themes live, gtk themes should be under /usr/share/themes, i think
<ducasse> neurre: there is a #gnome channel, i would ask them for help about theme editing
<neurre> how do i know which window manager I am using?
<ducasse> gnome uses mutter, i think
<GortiZ> Hi everybody, I have a problem with 14.04 (I know it's "old" but it's on a production system and I can't update it right now). When we ask for a shutdown it starts the shutdown process, but at some point we read messagese like: "* Starting internet superserver inetd" and it doesn't shutdown
<GortiZ> Does anybody have a clue about why the server starts some services during a shutdown? What signal/service/broken software can cause a startup during a shutdown?
<GortiZ> It doesn't happen always, but even few times it means that somebody has to go there and reboot manually...
<yelowfish> is it safe to delete syslog file? 17gb
<hateball> yelowfish: unless you need to save the logged data
<geirha> yelowfish: yes, but I'd look into why it hasn't been logrotated
<GortiZ> yellowfish: if it's that big there should be something wrong or sending a lot of log messages on your systems
<GortiZ> geirha: yeah.. or it's not logrotated properly
<yelowfish> can i look into it sometime and delete it now? i need space to make this xenial work
<neurrrre> looks like gnome-color-chooser interacts badly with sshfs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bGBXdykFpq/
<neurrrre> :(
<neurre> is there a way to kill process which is in uninterruptible state?
<afx_> following this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/202891/how-to-know-whether-wayland-or-x11-is-being-used I have two sessions: one for my user and one for gdm . The one for my user gives X11 and the one for gdm gives Wayland . So what's the deal ?
<yelowfish> it will recreate itself after deletion right? minus the large contents
<yelowfish> can i delete kern.log ?
<yelowfish> can i delete kern.log ? its 18gb
<geirha> so it's the kernel that's spamming log messages?
<yelowfish> they are 2 : kern.log and syslog
<geirha> mh, those log messages are probably written to both those files
<yelowfish> im not sure if its the kernel.
<GortiZ> yellowfish: the kern.log messages are contained in the syslog
<yelowfish> i see
<yelowfish> that explains they have the same size
<geirha> note that deleting it will not free up the space. You also have to reload the syslog service so that syslog closes the deleted file
<yelowfish> hmm.what is the proper sequence in deletion?
<yelowfish> is my disk usage analyzer broken? coz it doesnt show the big files
<geirha> another option is to just truncate it. That avoids the need to reload the service
<karoshi> I'm getting the following message - "Stackscript: Ubuntu 18.04 LAMP successfully installed :D" - but can't find the .html file in the usual place (var/www) - any ideas?
<geirha> It might be misbehaving due to lack of space
<yelowfish> how to truncate?
<geirha> sudo bash -c '> /var/log/kern.log'   or   sudo truncate -s 0 /var/log/kern.log
<geirha> but it's just going to fill up again unless you fix the real problem
<geirha> confirm that space is available again with   df -h
<yelowfish> it created some free space
<geirha> tail -F /var/log/kern.log    see what the kernel is complaining 17GiB about
<yelowfish> syslog file is still on 18gb. should i retain it?
<yelowfish> brb
<geirha> up to you. I'd at least look inside it, to get an idea of what's wrong
<solsTiCe> hi. chromium an't find my chromecast on the network. any idea why ?
<hateball> solsTiCe: are you connected to the same SSID?
<hateball> solsTiCe: there are no fw rules or such in ubuntu by default that would block it
<solsTiCe> I am on ethernet. same netwrok. VPN disabled. ufw stopped
<damian> so i think i'm forgetting a critical step in this. i'm trying to get my ubuntus 14.04/16.04 to remember my id_rsa passphrase, but it's not persisting through logout
<damian> i've ran the ssh-agent, ssh-add, added IdentityFile into ~/.ssh/config .. and i'm lost
<yelowfish> i think it went back to the old issue.i have to adjust it again..
<yelowfish> pls confirm syslog is safe to delete
<danst> [    0.265089] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 2: assigned to efifb
<danst> how do you get rid of these
<danst> how to tell efifb stop touching gpu
<geirha> yelowfish: it's safe to delete, but you lose information about what's happened recently. You should look inside it to see what's going wrong first, else it will just happen again and again
<Azukawa> Good morning friends!
<damian> Azukawa! buddy!
<damian> what's happening friend
<yelowfish> geirha, tnx a ton
<Azukawa> All good, still wrestling the same old screen tearing issue. Last time i tried to fix it i ended up changing my ubuntu-studio to normal ubuntu by accident!
<Azukawa> now back after reinstall
<Azukawa> So friends, would you please help me with this:
<Azukawa> https://askubuntu.com/questions/667466/screen-tearing-in-ubuntu-with-nvidia-intel-graphics
<zzarr_> hello! I'm on 18.10 and nether SUPER + TAB or ALT + TAB switches windows
<zzarr_> I upgraded from 18.04
<tchakatak> o/
<GortiZ> sorry.. my connection dropped.
<GortiZ> by any chance has anybody answered my question? :(
<tchakatak> GortiZ: what is your question ?
<Azukawa> oh i think i got it firends, ill boot and check back on you later! thanks:)
<GortiZ> I have a problem with a 14.04 system which fails to shutdown/reboot 50% of times. When it fails I can see that it's starting services instead of shutting down
<GortiZ> unfortunately I can only see few messages at the end of the logs and they refers to inetd/nfs/openssh "starting"
<tchakatak> mhh
<tchakatak> can you connect on the computer like in rescue mode ?
<tchakatak> If not you can try a sudo systemctl status
<GortiZ> tchakatak: sorry I don't understand... when it's in that status I can't connect via SSH to the system (I can't ping it either) it's in the shutdown/reboot process
<GortiZ> so how am I supposed to run those commands?
<GortiZ> should I run them before sending the "sudo shutdown -P now" command?
<tchakatak> GortiZ: no
<tchakatak> GortiZ: send journalctl -xe
<tilerendering> is ubuntu 18.04 workstation only unstable in a guest virtualbox, or is it the case for hosts as well?
<tchakatak> and study the systemd log
<tchakatak> tilerendering: you can use it wherever you want
<GortiZ> tchakatak: we are talking about 14.04... does it have "journalctl"?
<tchakatak> GortiZ: should,
<GortiZ> ok, I'm asking for it :)
<tchakatak> if not you can cat /var/log/syslog and /var/log/boot.log
<tchakatak> the idea is to see what is happening
<tchakatak> and 14.04 was the first one with systemd
<GortiZ> tchakatak... I'll send you the syslog... 14.04 is the last with upstart
<tchakatak> GortiZ: sorry. its upstart not systemd
<tchakatak> yup.
<tchakatak> just checked it
<GortiZ> thcakatak: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QwR8JmGQQg/
<GortiZ> I have a script trying to connect to a Samba share every 5s waiting for another PC to startup. This script stays alive even after the mount and re-mount in case of "unmount"
<GortiZ> it's launched by KDE at logon, so I suppose it to be closed by KDE at logout
<tchakatak> GortiZ:  i take a look
<tchakatak> GortiZ: visibly your 'script' is lunched at startup, not a really good idea
<tchakatak> Nov 30 17:29:27 TGIV-DataProcessing kernel: [  147.891949] CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation.
<tchakatak> you have differents error. somes from the network
<tchakatak> somes from cifs
<tchakatak> but it looklike your server is starting xorg
<tchakatak> just to know do you have any access to a screen connected to the server ?
<th34lch3m1st> buongiorno
<Azukawa> Hello friends, i got my ubuntu now running better than ever!
<Azukawa> one last issue that i thought i could live with, but since i got all fixed so good lets try to fix the last one
<Azukawa> I got presonus audiobox external soundcard and it works otherwise perfectly, exept when i start the system i need to remove the usb and put it back in order for the computer to recognize the card
<Azukawa> any idea how to fix this issue?
<AkumaSaru> Hello
<AkumaSaru> can anyone here give me an understanding LXC/LXD in a running environment vs say ESXi?
<AkumaSaru> I run into some hardware issues with ESXi, specifically network cards etc.  And was wondering if LXC/LXD does the same, if not better for VMs
<boritek> hello, I have installed Tilix, and something is blocking ctrl-alt-D shortcut in ubuntu 18.04
<boritek> i also tried to reset all shortcuts in gnome settings
<Rovanion> How do I synchronize the system time to ntp with timedatectl?
<Rovanion> I can only find old instructions for ntpd online.
<Deknos> hey, what is the official way to connect to an IPSEC/IKE Network with Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop?
<[bma]> Hi - quick question - we have had a java update bork one of our legacy apps - unfortunately this was in a minor way and wasn't noticed until the snapshot was removed. Anyhow, we wanted to just downgrade the java version back down, but Ubuntu has completely removed the version we had from the repo. Any ideas why/how I can go about getting this package? it's openjdk-8-jre version 8u181-b13-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<cyborg101> bma: Is this what you want? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-8/8u181-b13-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<GortiZ> tchakatak: sorry... the connection is really bad.
<GortiZ> sorry... the connection is really bad
<GortiZ> tchakatak: yes I have a screen and a guy at the server, that's why I can tell you that the server shows systems "starting" at shutdown
<cyborg101> bma: You can get the tarballs there
<GortiZ> tchakatak: https://www.picpasteplus.com/view.php?i=3pvpg4bpcpb404w4apupg4dj.jpg
<GortiZ> that's what he sees at shutdown/reboot
<[bma]> cyborg101: thanks - guess it's going to be a source build :?
<[bma]> :/*
<cyborg101> bma: yeah I think you're gonna need to build it. There may be some place to get a deb binary, but I'm not sure.
<Chaser> Hello, how do I set hostname on Ubuntu server 18.04.1  ? I tried hostnamectl set-hostname <mynewhostname> but doesn't persist on reboot.
<blackflow> Chaser: modify /etc/hostname too  (and for static IP, lock it to IP and fqdn in /etc/hosts as well)
<[bma]> Cheers cyborg101 - I'm so glad my job involves maintaining these legacy apps!
<cyborg101> Chaser: If /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg exists, change 'preserve_hostname' to true
<cyborg101> Chaser: That will preserve hostname after reboot
<Chaser> ah thank you. Let me try those
<Finalight> hello everyone. i'm thinking of buying an intel core2 laptop for the purpose of learning linux with the ubuntu distro. would a core2 be good enough as in decent/quick for even the display environment. If this isnt the case. What would be a good one that is less then $500
<cyborg101> bma: Cheers mate :D
<Chaser> cyborg101: changing perserve_hostname to true did it ! thanks
<cyborg101> Chaser: Awesome :)
<[bma]> @Finalight You may as well get a lower-end modern laptop rather than spending money on 10 year old hardware.
<[bma]> (he says whilst fighting 10 year old software)
<blackflow> Chaser: so you did it the wrong way. cloud-init shouldn't be used for persistent configuration of the system. You should really edit proper config files.
<Finalight> [bma]; well, that was my question
<omnomnomnom> so I am trying out the latest ubuntu version from the live usb. I would like to install xorriso but apt-get complains saying
<omnomnomnom> E: Package 'xorriso' has no installation candidate
<omnomnomnom> how can I rectify that_
<enzotib> omnomnomnom, xorriso is in component universe, are you sure it is enables?
<omnomnomnom> enzotib: i do not know, I am running the live usb
<omnomnomnom> omnomnomnom: the installation one for 18.1
<omnomnomnom> err enzotib
<omnomnomnom> do you know how I could check that?
<enzotib> omnomnomnom, grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list
<omnomnomnom> enzotib: nothing shows up
<omnomnomnom> enzotib: do you know how to enable universe_
<enzotib> omnomnomnom, you should edit the file, with admin permissions
<enzotib> omnomnomnom, first make a backup copy, in case something should go wrong: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/source.list.bak
<enzotib> omnomnomnom, next edit the file: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> omnomnomnom, add the word "universe" at the end of lines starting with "deb"
<omnomnomnom> thank you
<enzotib> omnomnomnom, after saved the file, you should run: sudo apt-get update
<R13ose> I got a freezing of the machine, then a black screen and then an xmessage saying "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation." Then logged out and I am back in.  How do I fix this?
<strixdio> lspci doesn't show my nvidia quadro p1000, any thoughts?
<strixdio> and I take that back, it just doesn't have "VGA" in the description.
<Kingsy> hm, so if I have a pakcage like this --> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libzip <-- and it has a proposed version of 1.5.1, is it possible to add this version to apt-get without having to just download the .deb file and install it with dpkg ? so it just replaces the old version?
<strixdio> this laptop is strange. It's new and things aren't showing the way I'm used to on old hardware, LOL
<NoCode> Hey, how do I increase my top panel size in gnome 3, 18.04?
<NerdTheThird> you can't afaik
<NerdTheThird> only the side one
<NerdTheThird> or wait
<NerdTheThird> if you put the top bar down it will increase
<NerdTheThird> other than that i don't think it possible when it's up
<dijuremo> Is this the best place to get some help with 18.04 and boot issues related to grub2 with EFI and /boot being XFS?
<Intelo> Is there a way to cap CPU utilization over a certain percentage for all or a specific app ie. "my cpu should not go over 70% overall or by a specific app utilization"?
<Intelo> My postgres is taking cpu alot
<dijuremo> Intelo: not so sure about setting percentage cpu usage, but can you use "nice" so that if other processes need the cpu then postgress allows them to use it?
<hateball> !info cpulimit
<ubottu> cpulimit (source: cpulimit): tool for limiting the CPU usage of a process. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5-1 (bionic), package size 16 kB, installed size 42 kB
<hateball> Intelo: ^
<Intelo> hm
<Intelo> hateball,  what about nice/renice?
<hateball> Intelo: you can use that too, sure
<dijuremo> Anyone here knows about grub2 problems in 18.04 with XFS?
<sonOfRa> I'd probably go with nice; You can set niceness inside the systemd unit file. And it allows postgres to use 100% CPU if no other service currently *needs* the cpu
 * eelstrebor has some kind of memory issue -  free memory gets less and less even though no additional programs are being executed
<dijuremo> It seems to me like grub2 on 18.04 lacks xfs support in the grubx64.efi binary, whereas in 16.04 it does have it.
<sonOfRa> Note that nicing your db server is likely to also decrease performance of everything downstream of your DB
<Intelo> hateball, I have a gui task manager built in kubuntu. I can change priority there but am unable to precisely cap at 70%
<Kazdax> cap that ass at 100 percent :P
<vigilant> :O
<R13ose>  I got a freezing of the machine, then a black screen and then an xmessage saying "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation." Then logged out and I am back in.  How do I fix this?
 * eelstrebor found a solution to memory problem - clearing the memory cache gets the job done - time to create another cron job
<sonOfRa> eelstrebor: that is not a bug, and clearing those caches is not a good idea.
<sonOfRa> cache memory is treated as "free" if an actual program wants to allocate memory and is released
<sonOfRa> The only thing you're doing by dropping that cache memory is make programs run slower, because they'll have to do I/O that they otherwise wouldn't have needed to do
<Kazdax> RaRaRaRa
<Kazdax> Rawww
<Kazdax> its like in this room people have the God complex
<Kazdax> Lu_tze arrived and we had the sonofRa
<Kazdax> what next God will appear ?
<lu_tze> Kazdax: God became man so that man could become God
<leftyfb> lu_tze: can we help you with something?
<lu_tze> at the moment no, I was just responding
<leftyfb> Kazdax: can we help you with something?
<leftyfb> This is a support channel. If you want idle chat, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sonOfRa> eelstrebor: for example, in this output of the free command: https://gist.github.com/sonOfRa/76eb0f8b333a26217c7217c94ae34a17, I have 15G memory in total. 8.1G is used by programs, and 4.1G is currently "cached". This is files that were read that are still in memory, and should a program access them again, they will be read from memory, rather than from disk. If the "used" column approaches my 15GB mark, and there's still things under "cache", the
<sonOfRa> things under cache will be dropped, and memory will be allocated from there.
 * eelstrebor says so many admin commands, so little human memory
<Chryzo> Good morning, how can I configure a linux service to use LDAP credentials to connect to a database (Equivalent of windows service running with domain credentials and using SSPI)
<XenophonF> Chryzo: depends on the service and the database
<XenophonF> let's say it's PostgreSQL
<XenophonF> your PostgreSQL client would authenticate to the database no differently
<Chryzo> custom service developped with .net core and connecting to PSQL :)
<XenophonF> it's the database config that needs to be changed to enable LDAP auth
<Chryzo> Let's say I enable LDAP auth.
<XenophonF> if you want something equivalent to SSPI, you'd use Kerberos and srvtab and so forth
<XenophonF> which may also be possible with PostgreSQL, but I'm not sure
<Chryzo> k, thanks, that is what i wanted to know. I'll look into those technologies
<XenophonF> I'm not sure it's worthwhile.
<XenophonF> PostgreSQL + TLS + auth via LDAPS would be pretty solid
<XenophonF> and either way you'd be saving a credential on the client side in the clear
<XenophonF> but you do you :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Chryzo> XenophonF, that is the objective, removing credential on the client side for applications
<pragmaticenigma> I have searched google, but can't quite find the right answer. I have a USB thumb drive that takes forever to transfer an average size file (700 MB). With Windows, it takes maybe 1 to 2 minutes at the very most. With the same my Ubuntu machine can take up to 30 minutes to transfer the same file. The drive is formated in NTFS, but I cannot figure out why it would take so long between the two environments. Anyone
<pragmaticenigma> have some suggestions on where to look? Google finds all the buffering questions which I'm certain is not the case here.
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: because NTFS on linux is done with FUSE. extra slow there.
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: I could see that FUSE would add some overhead, but a difference of 25 minutes seems excessive
<lordcirth> pragmaticenigma, wikipedia says it should be fine if you have a good CPU: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS-3G#Performance
<lordcirth> What's your CPU usage when copying?
<pragmaticenigma> lordcirth: I never thought to look
<lordcirth> pragmaticenigma, https://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#slow
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: the difference in X minutes is irrelevant as it scales with total file size
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: The transfer time is not irrelevant, it shouldn't take the exact same file a difference of 4 to 8 times longer to transfer between to different OSes, on the same hardware
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: another thing to note, due to so many context switches (because U in FUSE) and meltdown/spectre mitigations, all those syscalls are gonna be even slower
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: no I mean the number of 25 minutes is irrelevant
<blackflow> could be hours if you had dozens of GB
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: the minutes is not irrelevant to the example
<blackflow> but it's FUSE. you have extra context switches. it cannot be THE same time as in-kernel Windows NTFS
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not expecting the exact same time blackflow ... but I'm also not keen on it taking such a magnitude longer
<blackflow> but it does. it's always been like that
<blackflow> (especially recently with meltre mitigtions that heavily affect syscall-heavy workloads)
<Intelo> How to limit an app to just use one core (postgres in this case)?
<blackflow> Intelo: cpu affinity via cgroups -- but... do you really want to?
<blackflow> (cpu affinity a.k.a cpusets)
<leftyfb> Intelo: http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2014/11/04/restricting-process-cpu-usage-using-nice-cpulimit-and-cgroups  # first result on google
<blackflow> that link doesn't deal with cpu affinity
<Intelo> blackflow,  what would cgroup do?
<blackflow> Intelo: eh?
<Intelo> want to limit postgres not to use more than 70% cpu
<Intelo> leftyfb,  ok
<pragmaticenigma> lordcirth: I've seen the comments about low-speed mode before, but I haven't seen anywhere on how to determine if that's the way device is mounted or how to force a change (other than one person forceably unmounting and remounting until the drive behaved)
<Intelo> How to know the parent pID of postgres. I see many processes
<blackflow> postmaster is the parent
<lordcirth> Intelo, in general, if you start htop and press 't' it shows the tree
<leftyfb> also, tree
<blackflow> or ps axuf
<Intelo> leftyfb,  blackflow  lordcirth sudo cpulimit -l 50 -p 861 but its not affecting anything. My cpu is still 95%+ used
<blackflow> that's not how it works. the limit is relative to total number of processes waiting in queue
<lordcirth> Intelo, I think you want -m
<lordcirth> Only limiting the parent won't do much good if it's the children that are working
<blackflow> though initially you asked about affinity (limiting a process to a single core), now you're doing limits. what do you actually need to do?
<blackflow> and to add to what lordcirth just said, you need a cgroup limit, not PID, so then all the procs in the group would be limited in total.
<Intelo> lordcirth, V
<Intelo> sudo cpulimit -ml 50 -p 861
<Intelo> blackflow,  need postgress not to cross 70% cpu utilization
<blackflow> cpu% is a bit of a.... vague thing.   Take a look at this, and limit the entire service using proper kernel facilities via systemd units:  https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.resource-control.html
<blackflow> ideally you want to set up shares, and relative shares between process (groups). limiting just one process to a vague % that's not even a real metric, is pointless.
<Intelo> I added sudo cgset -r cpu.shares=512 cpulimited
<nacc> also, read the manpage, `cpulimit` seems super out of date. HZ=100 assumption?
<Intelo> How to add postgres PID parent 861 to it?
<Intelo> blackflow, ^
<blackflow> Intelo: don't. use the systemd resource control facility I linked above
<nacc> Intelo: navigate to the cgroup and echo the pid in?
<nacc> Intelo: or do what blackflow is suggesting, which is far saner
<Intelo> nacc, didnt go you
<blackflow> Intelo: also note that setting shares to ONE process or group is pointless, because they're all relative to each other
<Intelo> blackflow,  following  http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2014/11/04/restricting-process-cpu-usage-using-nice-cpulimit-and-cgroups
<blackflow> Intelo: which is a rather old document. these days systemd APIs do that.
<blackflow> if anything your cpulimit is not persistent across reboots. systemd units' resource limits are.
<piercedwater> yall niggas need to mour
<piercedwater> n
<Intelo> blackflow,  nacc  what exactly to use? renice, cgroup, systemd? Can you paste a command to limit PID 861 to 50% or cap it not to use more than 70% of cpu?
<piercedwater> :|
<leftyfb> piercedwater: can we help you with something?
<piercedwater> leftyfb, you can shut up all these inconsiderate fucks
<blackflow> Intelo: did you even read a word of what I said?
<leftyfb> piercedwater: this is a support channel. Please stay on topic
<Intelo> I did
<Intelo> blackflow,  iam confused
<blackflow> Intelo: then why are you pursuing that vague metric that's not really applicable?
<nacc> Intelo: also, rather than starting with an implementation detail, can you perhaps explain what you are seeing that is leading you down this path?
<blackflow> I think there's an XY problem going on here. How about you explain what problem you have (not the solution you think would be)
<nacc> blackflow: +1 :)
<blackflow> heh
<Intelo> how can I add pid 861 to the cgroup I created sudo cgset -r cpu.shares=512 cpulimited
<Intelo> nacc,  as I said many times, my cpu is taken near 100%  by postgres. I want to somehow limit/cap it to 70%
<Intelo> idle or not idle
<Intelo> I cannot run my laptop with this constant computation
<blackflow> Intelo:  and as _I_ said many times, that metric of cpu% is not what you think it is.
<lordcirth> Intelo, why is postgres using so much?
<Intelo> blackflow, what to do then
<nacc> Intelo: uh, that's the first time I can see in grep for your nick and 100%, so no, not many times. Also, the point is to figure out *why* your pg is taking so much cpu.
<Intelo> lordcirth,  I nicely asked it
<blackflow> Intelo: first look at the process state. Is it D?
<nacc> Intelo: if your pg is busy doing actual work, then limiting it will slow that work
<Intelo> nacc, ^
<Intelo> mostly R , few S
<blackflow> io activity counts into cpu% (one of many reasons why its' a vague and meaningful metric per se), so if you have a slow disk there and the db is waiting on io, that's your primary problem to solve
<blackflow> *meaningless
<Intelo> samsung SSD altest model
<nacc> Intelo: are you trying to run a heavy db workload on your laptop while using it actively?
<blackflow> so have a look at what postgres is really doing, as in most use cases it is NOT cpu-intensive (unless you're doing very complex queries with indexes and sorts)
<Intelo> nacc, yes
<Intelo> its doing big io and computation. My point is, is there a way to limit it?
<nacc> Intelo: that seems like a mistake then.
<nacc> Intelo: you can't expect your system to be super responsive to interactive usage while doing heavy db work "in the background", imo
<Intelo> nacc,  I programmed the app. Its intentional..
<nacc> Intelo: ok, so it's intentional that you can't use your laptop interactively. ENOBUG?
<Intelo> nacc, ... thats why I want to limit postgres
<blackflow> Intelo: you can set CPUQuota in the postgres service unit file, say to 50% and see what changed
<nacc> Intelo: use the systemd parameters that are specifically for doing this, then
<Intelo> nacc,  its not about just using interactively. its about not blowing your laptop if constant 100% cpu is used
<Intelo> blackflow,  how to do that
<Intelo> nacc,  command for systemd?
<nacc> Intelo: 'blowing your laptop'? What does that mean.
<nacc> Intelo: blackflow has given it a few times, or you could read about systemd in the manpges
<Intelo> nacc,  constanct 100% cpu for laptop = heatup issues, blowing
<blackflow> Intelo: run systemctl edit postgresql@10-main.service    (I am assuming Bionic and postgres 10).  That will put you into edit mode for unit override under /etc/systemd/...
<Intelo> wearing fast
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: First issue I see is running a database on a laptop. The assumption is that you power down that machine regularly. All databases do regular maintance, build indexes and other function when there is minimal requests coming in for other actions. When you power down your system, postgre has to catch up with all those tasks it missed.
<Intelo> Can AnYoNe suggest a command/way
<blackflow> Intelo: you really only need to add CPUQuota entry under [Service] iirc
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma,  agreed
<Intelo> babilen,  ok how exactly
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: yeah no quite for postgres
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: Second issue, artificually limiting the resources isn't going to resolve your problem. You should be using the tools in Postgre to see what queries and operations it is performing to make the assessment on what is causing postgre to chew up resources.
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma,  I am chewing it.
<pragmaticenigma> With that assessment, you can see that there may be features within postgre may not be needed and you can turn them off
<Intelo> hm
<lordcirth> What are you using postgres for, anyway?  Also, you could perhaps reduce overhead by reducing how many workers it spawns, or something like that
 * Intelo thanks all but gives up; at lease for the moment. This is going in circle, Intelo needs  a command
<blackflow> Intelo: I gave you
<lordcirth> Alternatively, run the whole thing in an lxc container with resource limits - but that might add enough overhead to be pointless.
<leftyfb> Intelo: As mentioned, I would focus on limit the work your DB is doing using the tools available in the DB solution as opposed to limit it trying to do what you told it to do after the fact. Tell it to do less.
<blackflow> yeah why LXC when you already have cgroups set by systemd......
<Intelo> blackflow,  exact
<leftyfb> Intelo: tell you DB to do less work. Give it work in small batches, or optimize the DB, or run it when you're not using the laptop
<blackflow> Intelo: exact yes. you have to override a systemd unit. overrides, aka "drop-ins" go under /etc/systemd/...   The best to create one is "systemctl edit <unit file>"
<nacc> Intelo: did you try the systemd changes?
<leftyfb> Also, don't do this sort of thing on a laptop
<blackflow> Intelo: but.... I'm only givign you exactly what you asked for even though its WRONG. Do as everyone else is recommending, me included, find out what the DB is doing and start with that.
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: what it appears to me, more than anything, is that postgre needs some tuning for you usage case. If you are using it as a development environment for your applications, you can tune it to such a role that will help
<pragmaticenigma> You won't have performance issues, and postgre will "behave" for what it is being used for. Assistance can be found for such tuning in the PostGre support forums.
<blackflow> postgres is not as mysql. tunning is most often not needed
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: I'm aware, however, it's clear this isn't a "production" type need, which means they might not need all the bells and whistles turned on
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: there arent' any
<blackflow> and the whole point here is taht CPU limits are red herrings. if something really needs limiting from outside of postgres itself, it's the IO, *not* the CPU
<pragmaticenigma> i respectfully disagree with your assessment of tuning, https://www.postgresql.org/docs/10/kernel-resources.html
<blackflow> but if you ask me.... add moar RAM and make sure the workloads fit in it. that's always been like the ultimate thing to do when you need to speed up or improve the performance of postgres.
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: well I never said there aren't tuning parameters. only that it's not like mysql where you have a megaton of them and can't do much without carefuly adjusting them
<blackflow> but..... again..... it's pointless to talk about tuning when it's not clear what the DB is doing. cpu% of a single process means nothing.
<sentiment> how can I reinstall nautilus and all its dependency tree in one go?
<calamari> if I get to the grub menu from the ubuntu live installer, can I assume that I made it past the UEFI step?
<nacc> sentiment: `sudo apt-get install --reinstal nautilus` ?
<sentiment> since I upgraded to 18.4, nautilus and banshee and rhythmbox have been completely riuned
<pragmaticenigma> nacc: I think you missed an "l" on reinstall?
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: ack, sorry
<sentiment> nacc: that doen't reinstall the whole tree
<calamari> that won't reinstall dependencies
<sentiment> that is what I am looking for
<nacc> sentiment: sorry,, you're right. Nothing will
<nacc> sentiment: you can write your own wrapper to do it, probably
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: the problem is when you attempt to remove nautilus, it's going to take the entire Gnome desktop with it
<nacc> calamari: UEFI step of ... the install?
<sentiment> well I wish I had the time and energy for that, and also the knowledge. I am not proficient with bash
<calamari> nacc: sorry I'm probably wording this terribly. I'm unsure whther this computer has one of those funky 32-bit EFI's
<CarlFK> how do I remove syslinux* ( like -common, -efi and anything else)  * gets me:   The following packages will be REMOVED:   syslinux*   ... 1 to remove -
<sentiment> pragmaticenigma: I tried and it didn't
<calamari> nacc: since I got to grub, I'm hoping that means it's not an issue
<nacc> calamari: well, there are two uefi interactions here, one is the live boot itself, the second is hte install of the bootloader. I couldn't tell which one you meant
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma,  if a pg server does a lot of io/computation: only this does not means it needs tuning.
<calamari> nacc: the live boot itself
<sentiment> this has been bugging me since 4 days ago and it's freakin ridiculous that dpkg doesn't report problems and yet some programs are obviously failing to work correctly.
<sentiment> e.g the whole GStreamer pack has some issues
<sentiment> and I reinstalled everything related to no avail
<sentiment> I wonder what goddamn package is at fault here
<sentiment> same with nautilus
<TJ-> sentiment: have you installed any software that isn't from the Ubuntu archives? Any PPAs?
<calamari> sentiment: one challenge is that a package might be installed because it's recommended or suggested, but is not strictly a dependency
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: Without the use case of what you are doing with postgre (especially on a laptop) and what operations you are running... we're in the dark and can only suggest high-level attempts to help. At this point you are best to seek assistance from the PostGre community. They will have better resources available to help determine a better solution for your situation
<nacc> sentiment: how did you upgrade?
<sentiment> calamari: right :/
<nacc> sentiment: dpkg doesn't know what "correctly" is. It is ridiculous that you think it should report problems when all it understands is packages, IMO :)
<sentiment> TJ-: I did before the upgrade. One microsoft , one Opera and... I need to check what else but I think that was it
<sentiment> nacc: that upgrade command
<TJ-> sentiment: and how precisely are these programs "ruined" ?
<nacc> CarlFK: can you use a pastebin and show the exact command and ouptut? Use -s to apt-get
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma,  I see my question is not about "help me tune an app" but about "how to limit cpu usage of an app". Dont expect me to tell all the details, architecture, db schema if in this case my app is postgres. This can be any app. any senario. Wish is to limit cpu utilization for that app/daemon/proces
<nacc> sentiment: what "upgrade command"?
<sentiment> nacc: I still think it's ridiculous that it doesn't understand conflicts
<sentiment> obviously there are some conflicts here
<TJ-> sentiment: until you show us exact commands and the errors reported we can't really help much
<nacc> sentiment: it understands package conflicts. That's all it understands.
<nacc> sentiment: it's not obvious to me there are "conflicts here", as we don't know the precise behavior you are seeing, what errors you get, if any, etc.
<CarlFK> nacc: derp, seems I didn't type * on my apt command.  now I get  3 to remove (what I expected)
<nacc> CarlFK: :)
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: And as you were told, that isn't going to solve anything. Because the next question you are going to come here with is why is it taking forever to run my query on postgre
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, I will not
<sentiment> nacc: the do upgrade command
<nacc> sentiment: did it emit any errors? i think it is logged as well
<sentiment> do release command
<hggdh> sentiment: do-release-upgrade?
<calamari> sentiment: this command should reinstall all packages on your system. please don't run it until someone double-checks it for safety: sudo apt-get --reinstall install $(dpkg-query -f '${binary:Package}\n' -W | tr '\n' ' ')
<sentiment> hggdh: yes
<sentiment> nacc: it did
<sentiment> calamari: thx, does it reinstall just one tree or everything?
<nacc> sentiment: it did emit errors?
<sentiment> yes, in fact i had to re run the command
<calamari> sentiment: it builds a list of all packages, uses tr to put them all on one line, then runs apt-get --reinstall install against that huge list of packages
<nacc> sentiment: ... well that's not exactly gret
<sentiment> yeah
<nacc> sentiment: so an unsuccessful release upgrade can lead to serious breakage
<sentiment> well yeah
<TJ-> calamari: the problem is not of re-installing, it is that the do-release-upgrade broke between releases, so there may be previous-release packages mixed with new-release packages
<calamari> sentiment: I'd say try to understand the upgrade breakage before trying my command
<sentiment> what kind of breakag is this though?
<calamari> TJ-: beat me to it :)
<TJ-> sentiment: you need to show us the report from do-release-upgrade, or anything else reporting errors, in a pastebin
<sentiment> TJ-: previous release?
<sentiment> TJ-: OK :)
<sentiment> what do you mean by previoius release?
<nacc> sentiment: after a failed release upgrade you have a mix of 16.04 an 18.04 packages
<sentiment> I re ran the cmd right after the first time
<TJ-> sentiment: you used "do-release-upgrade" that implies there was a release upgrade from, say, 16.04 to 18.04
<sentiment> aha
<TJ-> sentiment: did it report any errors on the second run?
<sentiment> I think yes
<sentiment> I will paste it
<TJ-> sentiment: what does this report? "sudo apt -f install |& nc termbin.com 9999"
<TJ-> hmmm, I think that isn't a valid option for apt; *thinks hard*
<TJ-> oh, it does :D
<hggdh> TJ-: apt is getting better in passing parameters :-)
<TJ-> hggdh: yes but it still catches me out when I'm surfing releases
<calamari> TJ-: what is '|&'? does that only pipe/run the second command if the first command succeeds?
<TJ-> calamari: it pipes both stdeer (&) and stdout (|)
<calamari> TJ-: cool!
<TJ-> calamari: otherwise it is embarrassingly easy to miss the vital data you intend to capture!
<calamari> TJ-: I was always doing 2>&1's and such
<lordcirth> Me too, that's a good thing to know
<TJ-> it doesn't work for sh/dash, but does with bash
<leftyfb> I love learning new things every day :)
<calamari> yeah I figured as much
<leftyfb> I just learned about "until" yesterday
<calamari> but still useful
<TJ-> I rather like the 'timeout' command
<lordcirth> timeout is *very* handy
<calamari> (ubuntu live usb) removing quiet splash and adding nomodeset still gives a black screen (no kernel output) right after grub, with no USB activity, so I'm assuming that means it's a hang very early in the kernel. any suggestions on what to try next? Intel cpu/graphics
<sentiment> TJ-: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Some_Person> How can I revert all packages from a certain PPA to their official versions?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Some_Person> Thanks!
<sentiment> exit
<Some_Person> Uhh.. it didn't seem to work
<Some_Person> Didn't seem to do anything at all
<Some_Person> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tMRJph5xsj/
<sruli> lotuspsychje: thunderbird doing it again, not showing new message counter
<Some_Person> Not sure what to do?
<nacc> Some_Person: `apt-cache policy gvfs` ?
<Some_Person> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hCcTQqzdMs/
<nacc> Some_Person: is it possible you had the ppa added twice?
<nacc> Some_Person: try purging the same again, as it indicates it's still enabled
<Some_Person> nacc: I just ran it 3 more times... no difference
<lotuspsychje> sruli: did you try sending an email to yourself, then restart thunderbird?
<Some_Person> I think it's unlikely to have been added 4 times
<sruli> lotuspsychje: yes, works for the first ~hour after restarting and then stops
<leftyfb> Some_Person: sudo grep -R martin-salbaba /etc/apt/
<lotuspsychje> sruli: you leave thunder bird open, or closed?
<Some_Person> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jVjhPRq8Fd/
<sruli> lotuspsychje: in general? not sure i understand yuor question
<lotuspsychje> sruli: you leave thunderbird open launched, or keep it closed
<sruli> lotuspsychje: in general i never close thunderbird, for testign purposes now i restarted it
<leftyfb> Some_Person: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/martin-salbaba-ubuntu-ppa_libimobiledevice-xenial.list* && sudo apt update ; sudo apt install gvfs=1.28.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.
<lotuspsychje> sruli: ok good, so can you reproduce the email count error if its closed or open?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: when its closed it never shows the counter on the icon.. only when running
<lotuspsychje> sruli: allright
<sruli> lotuspsychje: my issue is that it does not work when open (after running for more than an ~hour)
<lotuspsychje> sruli: consider creating a new !bug for it
<lotuspsychje> sruli: perhaps also launch thunderbird from terminal, maybe after an hour you get errors?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: will try
<Some_Person> leftyfb: E: Version '1.28.2-1ubuntu1~16.04' for 'gvfs' was not found
<nacc> ~16.04.2 i believe, Some_Person
<nacc> Some_Person: sorry, i was on the phone for a bit
<Some_Person> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bppW7gWn2H/
<nacc> Some_Person: you'll need to specify it for each of the packages listed with that version
<nacc> Some_Person: all one line
<Some_Person> I want to revert every single package I have installed from that PPA
<nacc> Some_Person: yes, that's what I just said.
<Some_Person> so I need to manually check each one? That kind of sucks
<nacc> Some_Person: check? no, just add them to the list to apt-get
<Some_Person> nacc: I mean, check each one for the version to specify
<nacc> Some_Person: it just told you
<nacc> Some_Person: you need to resolve the dependencies for apt, because you're downgrading
<lotuspsychje> sruli: related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1726116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1726116 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird "unread email" counter doesn't always update when unread emails are opened" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Some_Person> nacc: That's not every package from the PPA
<Some_Person> I guess I'll go through them all with apt-cache policy
<sruli> lotuspsychje: that bug refers to thunderbird not removing opened emails from the counter, not sure how much its related, in any case there is no solution there adn if i understand correctly that bug is for unity
<lotuspsychje> sruli: if you feel its not related, create a new one
<lotuspsychje> sruli: feel free to add the url to us afterwards
<nacc> Some_Person: iirc, there's a way to grep it out; TJ- --^ do you recall?
<Some_Person> It's okay. I just finished doing it manually. Thanks
<TJ-> nacc: sorry, not been paying attention? grep what from where?
<Some_Person> I've noticed in my repository list that the entry for slack is tracking "jessie"... that seems odd
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: keep in mind we dont support external ppa's here, we strongly advice to cleanup your whole system of ppa's back to vanilla
<Some_Person> lotuspsychje: I've basically just removed all the unnecessary ones
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: maybe share your sources.list, we can have a look?
<Some_Person> Everything else is either software that doesn't exist in the official repos or software that was added in a later version of ubuntu
<TJ-> nacc: Some_Person  apt-cache policy '*' | awk  '/^[^ ]*:/{PKG=$0; IN=1} /Installed: \(none\)/{IN=0} /http.*\/\/ppa/ && IN==1{print PKG, IN, $0}'
<nacc> TJ-: thanks :)
<Some_Person> slack isn't from a PPA, it's from upstream's official thing. Pretty sure I manually installed their deb package and it set it up
<nacc> Some_Person: slack is also a snap, which is the recommended way to install it on ubuntu now, i believe
<Some_Person> What is a "snap"?
<nacc> !snap | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<Some_Person> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HjD52Wh3TS/ -- the result of that command btw
<TJ-> geee, it works!! :D
<Some_Person> I've always preferred to have apt manage everything I have installed
<Some_Person> I'm just cleaning things up right now before attempting an upgrade to 18.04 (will probably try this weekend)
<Some_Person> I don't even remember why I had that libimobiledevice PPA enabled
<Some_Person> The remaining ones make sense though
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: the most of your packages, are on the official repos
<Some_Person> lotuspsychje: In xenial?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: you can apt-cache search packages on your own system/ubuntu version to see whats available if you want
<Some_Person> lotuspsychje: I know HexChat is in there, but I needed a newer version
<Some_Person> The other stuff basically doesn't exist in the official repos, at least not in xenial
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: its your system, we cant argue about that :p
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: we can only advice, to keep the system as vanilla as possible
<Some_Person> openfortivpn, for example, appears to have been added in bionic
<Some_Person> lotuspsychje: And I generally do that. Honestly, I was surprised I had that libimobiledevice repo in there; I have no idea why I did that
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: openfortivpn            1.3.0 is on snap
<eggNogCommie> my .bash_history no longer logs my commands. any idea why?
<eggNogCommie> (been this way a few years, only care enough to ask for help now)
<Some_Person> lotuspsychje: The PPA I'm using for that also provides the network manager plugin and the GNOME configuration UI for that
<Some_Person> which I use
<ryuo> eggNogCommie: well, if you have multiple shells running at the same time, they'll be competing for the same history file.
<ryuo> eggNogCommie: it could effect the contents.
<ryuo> eggNogCommie: other ideas; the history file is symlinked to /dev/null
<ryuo> eggNogCommie: or you lack permission to write to it.
<varaindemian> Can I see the history of connected devices to my computer?
<varaindemian> With the time stamps
<varaindemian> USB connected devices*
<leftyfb> varaindemian: only to a certain point. Try: dmesg -T
<Some_Person> What's a good way to image a drive btw? I've used dd in the past, but IIRC it's pretty slow
<hyperlumic> specify a block size equal to the drive's cache size.
<hyperlumic> Speeds things up greatly.
<leftyfb> Some_Person: take a look at fog. It's fast as hell, though a bit tricky to get working
<hyperlumic> dd if=/dev/sdx of=img.bin bs=32M
<Some_Person> In this case, the drive is a modern M.2 SSD, if that matters
<varaindemian> leftyfb: I am interested in those from ysterday. I saw a msg in my  Gnome notifications that there was a device connected to this laptop. But I cleared instantly..
<leftyfb> varaindemian: unlikely you'll see anything from yesterday. But it's easy to check
<varaindemian> leftyfb: How?
<leftyfb> varaindemian: I already told you
<varaindemian> I checked...
<varaindemian> Nothing from yesterdat
<varaindemian> Isn't there a log?
<gp> I just hit an issue rebuilding with an updated ubuntu 14.04 base image. It no longer includes deb-src in sources list.  Is there any quick fix for adding those automatically?
<gp> Is there any installable package that automatically adds dec-src to sources list or will I have to script it?
<pragmaticenigma> varaindemian: There isn't an explicate log that would identify when devices are added and/or removed. dmesg is usually the location such events appear and the command lefty provided would offer up the information if it is still available.
<pragmaticenigma> gp: what do you mean by "rebuilding with an updated ubuntu 14.04 base image"
<leftyfb> gp: why are you reinstalling with 14.04?
<leftyfb> 14.04 will be EOL in less than 5 months
<gp> I copied that from docker chat. The base ubuntu docker image isn't including deb-src in sources list for some reason
<leftyfb> gp: try #docker?
<gp> Well I need to fix it in my local image. I was hoping not to have to script it myself
<gp> No response in docker and there is already a github issue on the repo
<gp> Figured someone else has encountered this and may have been able to say yeah use this package
<pragmaticenigma> gp: this wouldn't be the place for that. IRC support takes time and patience. If you haven't waited 24 hours since you posted something in a channel, with some reasonable repeats, then you haven't waited long enough
<gp> Ubuntu chat isn't the place for asking for a package recommendation? My bad...
<pragmaticenigma> many of the channels are run by volunteers. It's best to stick to the room that matches your topic (#docker in this case) and wait it out. Also, you mentioned there is an issue on the project's page, which means someone is aware of it in that group. best to keep things in one place
<gp> I am not trying to fix it in the upstram. I updated the issue to let them know. I am trying to script a fix in my local applciation that runs on Ubunut. It isn't docker specific. But thanks for your help. I'll go my own way
<afx_> Hello is there a way man can do this on Linux https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Arn8ExQ2Gjg  ?
<paws> how can i can resize all *.jpg in a specific directory keeping the same name? i tried, "mogrify -resize 50% *.jpg" but that adds ~ at the end... ex 0123.jpg~
<leftyfb> paws: man mogrify
<leftyfb> paws: hint: look for "filename"
<calamari> pretty sure that my installation problem earlier was caused by Secure Boot being enabled in the BIOS. I disabled it in order to try Debian, and it booted that
<Katronix> hi all, for some reason my system all of a sudden stopped accepting the wifi card built into my system. the installer sees it just fine. lspci sees it as a 06:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8822BE 802.11a/b/g/n/ac WiFi adapter, any help greatly appreciated!
<kuz3> i think i got hacked by a hindy bredon on fb
<kuz3> <3
<leftyfb> kuz3: This is a support channel. Trolling is offtopic.
<Katronix> anyone able to offer any suggestions? Only other way this computer can access the net is via cat-5 cable and I don't have one that long :(
<blackflow> Katronix: "all of a sudden". was there a (kernel) update?
<S3xyL1nux> how to make show application botton less delay
<rantic> Anyone here using Ubuntu on a Dell XPS 13 by chance? I'm having a terrible time with display scaling in Gnome on Ubuntu 18.04
<rantic> 100% is too small and 200% is massive, I don't seem to have any options like 150% etc ... and just modifying the font scaling only fixes half the problem
<Katronix> blackflow: there could have been, I did do a re-install of Ubuntu and it did an update right away and I think that killed the network then too
<hggdh> rantic: Gnome does not, currently, accepts any middle-values for scaling. I have the same problem (but on a different manufacturer).
<S3xyL1nux> rantic telinit 3 then apt remove gnome which will uninstall the gnome which came with ubuntu then reinstall gnome again by apt install which will install the native gnome ,,,, this should fix it ,,,u will lose some application in your favorite where u suppose to fix it manually or reinstall them again
<hggdh> rantic: what I did was lower the resolution to 2560x1440...
<hggdh> S3xyL1nux: huh?
<S3xyL1nux> just trolling
<hggdh> S3xyL1nux: I strongly suggest you to NOT troll anymore.
<S3xyL1nux> ok
<eggNogCommie> thanx ryuo . i doubt it's any of those. i mean, i DO use multiple shells, but i know what that behavior (used to) cause: the most recently closed shell writes out first, regardless of the time i issued a particular command
<Katronix> before doing an update, is there a way to capture how my network card is working? so I can resume it to that state?
<ikonia> Katronix: why do you think the state will change
<Katronix> ikonia because right now if i boot off my hard drive into linux, the gui insists I don't have a wifi nic
<Katronix> ikonia: however if I do a lspci it still shows it
<ikonia> Katronix: so your card isn't working
<hggdh> eggNogCommie: make sure you are issueing "
<hggdh> shopt -s histappend" in your .bashrc
<Katronix> ikonia: correct, however under the "install linux usb stick" it does, and before the first update it does
<bprompt> Katronix:  maybe is just the GUI not the wifi adapter itself, the one that's not working
<ikonia> Katronix: so you need to look at why it's not working rather than just try to stop updates
<Katronix> ikonia, any suggestions? :)
<Katronix> bprompt: could be
<ikonia> Katronix: debug it - ask for help debugging it
<ikonia> lspci has nothing to do with it working or not
<S3xyL1nux> how to make show application botton less delay
<ikonia> it just detects PCI-ID's of cards that in your machine and references them against a database
<bprompt> Katronix:   the updates might have updated something it "was hooking to" to pick up the network activity, and without the hook it it gets thrown off
<Katronix> okay well right now I'm in the install linux usb stick, anything I can do currently (while its working) that will help?
<ikonia> Katronix: identifying what card it is, and what kernel module it's using would be a good start
<S3xyL1nux> someone answer my question or i shoot every single body
<Fuchs> hello S3xyL1nux
<Katronix> ikonia, bprompt here is what lspci -v shows: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/2CdzxkqBS7/
<ikonia> Katronix: so make a note of the card type and the kernel module it's using
<bprompt> Katronix:   hmmm I'm inclined to think is the GUI at fault
<bprompt> I mean, is not unusual
<Katronix> how do I tell it to start loading it when I reboot?
<ikonia> start loading what ?
<Katronix> don't I have to tell the driver to start loading? I'm thinking its not because web browsers tell me there's no internet
<ikonia> Katronix: do you know the drivers not loading ?
<Katronix> ikonia it hadn't occurred to me to check with -v before
<ikonia> Katronix: you need to understand the problem before focussing on how to fix it
<Katronix> ikonia: okay so lets say I reboot and lspci -v shows its not loading anything, can I tell it to load the driver?
<ikonia> Katronix: lets not say that
<ikonia> Katronix: lets find out what the problem is and address it
<Katronix> ikonia okay what would be the next step? I'd prefer not to have to constantly reboot to get the next direction :)
<ikonia> Katronix: the next step is to boot into the broken mode make notes and come back with fact
<Katronix> ok
<katronix> hi all, brought up my laptop to help with my desktop issue
<katronix> can anyone here help me with my nic issue?
<katronix> during normal run time my desktop doesn't use the wifi, but during install it does
<katronix> anyone able to help?
<S3xyL1nux> When I unplug my ipad from usb the plug it back it doesn't charge unless i reboot ubuntu again .... plz pl
<S3xyL1nux> How to plz plz
<OerHeks> call 0800-apple?
<OerHeks> ubuntu on an ipad, new to me
<S3xyL1nux> I am from iran I can't call usa
<OerHeks> wait, you are *charging* your ipad through an ubuntu machine?
<OerHeks> .. what happens if you use a different port, when you plugin again?
<S3xyL1nux> Its works once in each port
<nacc> S3xyL1nux: are there any messages/errors in `dmesg` when you unplug and plug
<setre> my old laptop becomes with ubuntu becomes unresponsive when compiling haskell with stack/ghc. is there anything I can do to remedy this?
<setre> unresponsive as in even the mouse pointer gets extremely laggy
<xamithan> Depends why it is unresponsive.  If its using too much CPU lower the nice setting,  if its using too much IO you just wait
<TechSmurf> Is there a way to download a set of recursive dependencies based on a given package to a specified directory?
<TechSmurf> I need to load a package on an airgapped system.
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | TechSmurf
<ubottu> TechSmurf: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (bionic), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<TechSmurf> sweet. thanks
<TechSmurf> hrm
<OerHeks> i wonder what happens when you get the snap package
<TechSmurf> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> some packages in bionic and on, are snaps, like gnome-calculator
<TechSmurf> ah
<TechSmurf> Not so much a worry with xenial, fortunately
<Platonides> why would the calculator need to be in a snap?
 * TechSmurf sets up a vm with a basic offline install to test deps against, so he doesn't have to drive back and forth 20 minutes each way figuring this out
<TechSmurf> I suppose I could really cheat... just install the package and copy all the downloaded debs to a usb stick.. call it a day..
<Kremator> folks, the "pgpgpg"package in repos (16.04) is a version of GPG, PGP or OpenPGP ??
<TechSmurf> It's a wrapper for using gpg in programs designed for pgp
<Kremator> TechSmurf, the thing is then, i cannot install gpg by itself, it is not in the repos
<TechSmurf> gnupg?
<TechSmurf> yeah... gnupg is the package you seek
<Kremator> and which is the diff. between GPG and ssh keys?
 * TechSmurf shrugs
<TechSmurf> pgp/gpg aren't something I've fiddled with.
<Platonides> Kremator: they are used for different things
<Kremator> mhmm, github and gitlab does use both for the same stuff, auth
<Platonides> ssh keys are used for accessing remote systems
<Platonides> pgp is used to encrypt or digitally sign messages/files
<sta7ic> I did something stupid and removed linux-firmware. however i think the package was still in the local repository and we re-installed it but now wifi  and ethernet and who knows what else isnt working
#ubuntu 2018-12-05
<rantic> Anyone here using Ubuntu on a Dell XPS 13 by chance? I'm having a terrible time with display scaling in Gnome on Ubuntu 18.04
<rantic> 100% is too small and 200% is massive, I don't seem to have any options like 150% etc ... and just modifying the font scaling only fixes half the problem
<OerHeks> rantic, gnome tweak gives more options, scaling
<rantic> OerHeks, it only includes font scaling - which unfortunately doesn't help with the UI elements etc
<OerHeks> ah, correct https://i.stack.imgur.com/4Xh9c.png
<OerHeks> whole article, with xrandr solutions, not sure this is an answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029436/enable-fractional-scaling-for-ubuntu-18-04
<virmaha> hello. I've a file with 755 permission and owned by root. I can open/ls it with my normal user account. However, another file with 644 and owned by root cannot be opened/ls unless I use sudo
<virmaha> why is that?
<meskes> Hey, i'm 'new'. With Linux, that is.
<meskes> Anyone know anything about aircrack related things?
<meskes> All 1168 of you are boring.
<ducasse> meskes: explain what you're trying to achieve, and ask your actual question
<meskes> Well, I was wondering about general knowledge,
<meskes> You see,
<rfm> virmaha, check the permissions on the containing directories
<meskes> ducasse: I'm looking for help with something to do with wifite, the tool.
<meskes> ducasse: Nevermind, i have that found out
<meskes> list
<fishcooker> i tried to change priority and nicelevel using start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --chuid "$FAIL2BAN_USER" --nicelevel 13 --iosched 'idle' --exec $DAEMON but it won't change the prio and nice level https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MzgznDnn6C/
<meskes> ducasse: Hey, this is the real meskes. I've got a friend's son here, trying to learn the ropes. I'm going help him along, and get him up to speed about how to formulate questions and the like and let him know why it's not a good idea to ask a very general question such as he's asked. :)
<meskes> ducasse: Sorry about that. Really, I am.
<ducasse> meskes: np
<meskes> Thanks, brother. Appreciate it.
<virmaha> rfm: thanks,..that was it
<rfm> fishcooker, unless you're on a really old ubuntu, systemd is used not sysv init, so editing the start-stop-daemon line in the init.d script will have no effect
<rfm> fishcooker, you probably want to use the Nice= setting in a systemd drop-in (read the systemd.unit man page)
<Some_Person> I'm about to image a drive using dd... what parameters should I pass in to make it go relatively fast?
<Some_Person> The drive in question is an NVMe SSD
<rfm> Some_Person, just set the block size up to a megabyte or so
<kuz3> not trolling
<amazoniantoad> How do I tell if I'm using unity or gnome?
<nadeko> Should tell you in settings under info
<amazoniantoad> tbanks
<mIk3_08> amazonian: https://askubuntu.com/questions/695947/do-i-have-gnome-or-unity
<MrSassyPants> someone tell me where xorg.conf is actually located
<MrSassyPants> It used to be /etc/X11/ but that's probably no longer the case, where it actually seems to be is /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d which is not even listed in the man page as a valid place
<SwedeMike> MrSassyPants: it's typically not needed nowadays.
<ducasse> MrSassyPants: there isn't one by default anymore, if there is it's in /etc/X11/
<SwedeMike> MrSassyPants: so it's not strange if you don't have it
<MrSassyPants> Well, obviously it is somehow being used and composed, if nothing else, by nvidia-drivers
<MrSassyPants> Because the way I understand configless xorg to work and the way it seems to work with installed nvidia drivers differs significantly
<MrSassyPants> so I need to take control back from ... such things and I can't very well do that without actually being in control of the conf
<MrSassyPants> according to the xorg logs it uses *both* of those .d folders as sources for the config
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: how about you tell us what you reaal are trying to do?
<SwedeMike> MrSassyPants: nothing stops you from creating an xorg.conf if you need to. But it's not strange that you do not have one currently.
<MrSassyPants> gpu pass through to kvm, detaching a driver from X and reattaching it without having to restart X
<Randolf> How are things coming along for getting OpenSSL updated to v1.1.1?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Randolf
<ubottu> Randolf: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: we reccomend, if you need a higher package, try out a higher ubuntu version so packages dont get mixed up
<Randolf> I'm already using Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, and I keep it upgraded with apt.
<Randolf> OpenSSL 1.1.1 improves security as it brings in support for TLSv3.
<JustAPerson> Been running into intermittent issues with my 18.04 installation booting. Here is a picture of the boot messages https://i.imgur.com/qNYaKwa.jpg  right now I can't even access the recovery prompt
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: thats the last line you see?
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: it hangs at that
<lotuspsychje> !info openssl cosmic | Randolf
<ubottu> Randolf: openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is important. Version 1.1.1-1ubuntu2 (cosmic), package size 610 kB, installed size 1223 kB
<Randolf> Sorry, I meant TLS v1.3.
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: if security flaws are found, you will receive system updates on bionic too
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: but we reccomend to keep the packages for the specific ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: can you provide us a bit details of your install? recent iso? system specs? did ubuntu work before on your machine?
<Randolf> lotuspsychje:  It's been recommended to stay away from PPAs, and I've found that I can do that for every installation except for one which needs PHP 5.
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: try apt-cache search to install packages you need on your system
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: what doesnt work on your current php version from bionic?
<Randolf> Huh?
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: you say you need php 5?
<Randolf> I don't.  One client does, and so I had to use a PPA to get that working.
<Randolf> The other clients who need PHP are all on PHP 7.2 now.
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: ok and why did the client need php5?
<vigilant> hi buddies
<vigilant> stat=Deferred: Connection timed out with hotmail-com.olc.protection.outlook.com.
<vigilant> Dec  5 06:08:16 atlantis sm-mta[17415]: wB560GcZ017412:
<vigilant> Why could this be happening?
<vigilant> I am using sendmail to send an email
<vigilant> and it is timing out
<lotuspsychje> vigilant: more a question for ##networking ?
<vigilant> okay
<ZaZaQR> hello
<Randolf> lotuspsychje: The client had old code, and said they didn't have the resources to upgrade it.
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: ubuntu is free to upgrade?
<Randolf> lotuspsychje: I've been able to get other clients to upgrade to new versions of software, but this one can't do it.
<Randolf> So, moving from PHP5 to PHP7 results in a lot of stuff that doesn't work for many projects that are designed to work with PHP5.
<Randolf> Fortunately, there is a PPA that makes it possible to run PHP5.
<lotuspsychje> ok allright
<Randolf> I'm not going to try to justify it, and I'm not going to tell my client that they have no choice when there's a choice.
<Randolf> They know my recommendation, but at the end of the day it is what it is.
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: just keep in mind production + not upgrade/updating is a dangerous hobby
<hwweiler> havent used linux in a few months, probably made my life harder than it needed to be... how do i get softlinks to list with ls ?
<hwweiler> only if i use fullpath with ls does the softlink show
<hwweiler> not sure what you call the first column of the output of ls -la, but iirc there should be a indication of links there and also on the last colum with file -> file
<Randolf> lotuspsychje: I agree.  This isn't a hobby for me.  I've been running internet servers professionally since the early-to-mid 1990s.
<lotuspsychje> great Randolf
<Randolf> lotuspsychje: Did it with Novell NetWare for a while, but mostly used NetBSD until recently, so Ubuntu is still a bit new to me, but I have the security aspects sorted at least, and I find most of it is pretty much the same as Unix anyway.
<lotuspsychje> feel free to idle in #ubuntu-discuss Randolf
<lotuspsychje> hwweiler: see also ##linux or #bash for commands in the terminal
<hwweiler> lotuspsychje: i figured it's a ubuntu thing to hide it per some config file
<lotuspsychje> hwweiler: if you feel its ubuntu related, no problem
<lotuspsychje> hwweiler: just trying to widen your options :p
<hwweiler> lotuspsychje: im following your tip, as it seems here im in the wrong tz and everyone is sleeping
<lotuspsychje> hwweiler: alot of europe will wake in the next hour here, idle a bit or re-ask in a while it will get solved for sure
<hwweiler> maybe you know this
<hwweiler> lotuspsychje: i've created a softlink in both directions is that a problem? i forogt in which order they are meant to be done
<lotuspsychje> hwweiler: is this what you need? https://ubuntuhak.blogspot.com/2013/04/symbolic-links-in-ubuntu.html
<hwweiler> lotuspsychje: ? no.. i though we were on the same page
<Uzzi> where can I find details about http://dell.archive.canonical.com/updates/dists/ (for example specific repo for Dell Precision 5520)?
<Steven_M> Hi all, ever since I installed the proprietary Nvidia graphics driver, my system hangs on boot. I've tried blacklisting these kernel modules (https://pastebin.com/raw/vSdFuX3T), as one forum suggested, but it didn't help. I'm using Ubuntu 18.10. any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Steven_M: wich chipset and driver version please?
<CoolerZ> how do you install the openvpn vlient on ubuntu 18.04 lts?
<CoolerZ> client*
<Steven_M> lotuspsychje: nvidia gforce GT 525M, the tested version of the driver from the additional drivers panel. I can't remember the version number sorry.
<Steven_M> lotuspsychje: any ideas
<zamba> i'm trying to get rid of a linux-image-extra package.. it seems autoremove has made an attempt of removing it earlier as well..
<zamba> https://pastebin.com/6b3XZxeh
<zamba> what do i do?
<Ben64> zamba: sudo dpkg --force-all -P <package>
<zamba> sh: echo: I/O error
<zamba> what's this?
<zamba> Ben64: no, that didn't help
<ducasse> zamba: you can try reinstalling it with apt before purging it, 'apt install --reinstall ...'
<PCoves> Hi.
<zamba> i believe i found the problem, /run was full
<PCoves> A coworker of mine needs to start bitlbee on boot.
<PCoves> But systemctl enable bitlbee wont work.
<zamba> and that created all kinds of havoc
<PCoves> Is there any known trick?
<CoolerZ> hey
<CoolerZ> anyone here use openvpn?
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: best to ask your question to the channel
<CoolerZ> how do i get openvpn to set / restore the dns settings automatically each time i connect / disconnect?
<vlt> CoolerZ: `apt install openvpn`
<CoolerZ> do i need this? https://roy.marples.name/projects/openresolv
<CoolerZ> currently i can connect to my openvpn server and connect to different ip addresses, ping them, etc
<CoolerZ> however dns isn't setup properly, its still using the old dns settings that were there before connecting to openvpn
<CoolerZ> so no domain names get resolved
<PCoves> Hey, how would you start bitlbee on boot when "systemctl enable bitlbee" does not work?
<CoolerZ> i found articles like these https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenVPN#DNS
<CoolerZ> saying i need to set some config, but i am confuse
<CoolerZ> d
<tchakatak> o/
<CoolerZ> help?
<CoolerZ> i am on ubuntu 18.04 btw
<tchakatak> CoolerZ: what is your problem ?
<CoolerZ> tchakatak, openvpn isn't setting the dns properly
<tchakatak> CoolerZ: generally this kind of problem come from your openvpn file
<tchakatak> did you set on the ovpn file the dns ?
<CoolerZ> tchakatak, set on? what?
<CoolerZ> i have a .ovpn file
<tchakatak> CoolerZ: First, are you the provider of the VPN
<CoolerZ> yes
<tchakatak> ok
<CoolerZ> in a sense
<tchakatak> so
<Finalight> AHA! BUSTED! Lol kiding
<CoolerZ> i am running openvpn on a amazon ec2 instance
<tchakatak> in the ovpn file (where you have the config) you can include something like this
<tchakatak> up /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf
<tchakatak> look on github for the update-resolv-conf
<CoolerZ> tchakatak, about that, that script doesn't exist on my system
<CoolerZ> i checked
<tchakatak> yes
<tchakatak> this script is on github
<CoolerZ> only verify-cn is there in that folder
<CoolerZ> do i need to install openresolv? https://github.com/masterkorp/openvpn-update-resolv-conf
<tchakatak> https://github.com/masterkorp/openvpn-update-resolv-conf
<tchakatak> yes
<tchakatak> do you have git on your system ?
<CoolerZ> yeah
<CoolerZ> i installed it
<CoolerZ> and now the script is there
<tchakatak> do you use systemd-resolv or openresolv ?
<CoolerZ> do i just put the "up /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf" line anywhere inside the .ovpn file?
<tchakatak> if you use openresolv yes :)
<tchakatak> and dont forget to down it
<CoolerZ> tchakatak, well i installed openresolv
<tchakatak> if not when your connexion will be terminated the dns will not update
<CoolerZ> i am guessing systemd-resolv is the default
<CoolerZ> tchakatak, how do i check what i am using?
<tchakatak> on the serverside you have to push the dhns with push dhcp-options
<CoolerZ> tchakatak, yeah the server is already pushing the settings
<tchakatak> if you installed it it should work oob
<tchakatak> remember to put a +x flag on the script also
<CoolerZ> yeah it has that
<tchakatak> then try
<CoolerZ> so where do i put the up and down line in the .ovpn file?
<tchakatak> before the Certs
<tchakatak> i have this in mine :
<tchakatak> script-security 2
<CoolerZ> after verb 3?
<tchakatak> up /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf
<tchakatak> depend of your file.
<tchakatak> down /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf
<CoolerZ> WARNING: Failed running command (--up/--down): external program fork failed
<Finalight> Would you all recommend 4GB or 8GB. I think 16 would be overkill, in terms of memory
<CoolerZ> WARNING: External program may not be called unless '--script-security 2' or higher is enabled. See --help text or man page for detailed info.
<tchakatak> as i said put script-security 2
<tchakatak> Finalight: depend of your usage
<CoolerZ> tchakatak, also i have this line  dev tun  as the 2nd line in my .ovpn file
<CoolerZ> shouldn't it be tap? client has tap and server has tun ?
<tchakatak> CoolerZ: i sended you a part of my config in pm, feel free to copy :)
<Finalight> tchakatak; it won't be that crazy. just maybe some ftp/web, definitely learning. but i don't want the desktop environment to be sluggish
<CoolerZ> tchakatak, yours doesn't have the tun tap line
<ducasse> Finalight: which desktop?
<tchakatak> Finalight: i use 8g of ram, 16 would be really nice when i use some vm... if not right now i use around 300mb :) but everything in cli with i3 etc...
<tchakatak> depend of your config
<Finalight> ducasse; whatever one it comes with. but i really dislike the default.
<ducasse> Finalight: if you're going to run a desktop environment and a browser i'd get 8gb
<Finalight> ducasse thank you, and you asl well tchakatak
<Finalight> as*
<tchakatak> CoolerZ: That depend of your serverside.
<PCoves> Hey, how would you start bitlbee on boot when "systemctl enable bitlbee" does not work?
<sud0x3> PCoves: Did you check why the service failed? or the status of the service?
<PCoves> Nop, as it's for a remote coworker.
<tchakatak> PCoves: first look at journalctl -xe
<tchakatak> also journalctl status bitlebee
<PCoves> Thanks
<tchakatak> if the process is not handled by systemd then you have to create your own module for it
<sud0x3> There should be a systemd unit with the package from the ubuntu repo.
<tchakatak> sometime you have no systemd unit
<sud0x3> If you didnt install it from the official repo then you might not have it, otherwise you will. Dont know what other reson there would be for it not to be there if you used official packages.
<PCoves> It's from official repo.
<PCoves> She assured me.
<tchakatak> Even if its from the official repo sometime you dont have the systemd unit for certain modules
<sud0x3> tchakatak: certain modules as in? packages == modules?
<tchakatak> certain packages sorry
<sud0x3> Either way bitlebee has provided systemd unit files, https://github.com/bitlbee/bitlbee/tree/master/init
<sud0x3> unless ubuntu team removed them
<sud0x3> PCoves: Your logs should point you in the right direction then, hard to help with little information.
<PCoves> Yep, those infos are hard to get from my coworker as well :-\
<tchakatak> PCoves: journalctl -xe
<tchakatak> Why not ssh on her computer ?
<tchakatak> or vnc ?
<sud0x3> I suggest you dont use things like bitlebee if you find it hard to get the log without help. Have you tried just running bitlbee normally to see the error intead of using the service.
<PCoves> sud0x3: bitlbee works perfectly well on my (arch) box.
<PCoves> It's not for me.
<afx_> Hello ! Following this tutorial https://lampjs.wordpress.com/2015/06/26/remapchange-your-secondaryusb-keyboard-keys/ , are changes done with xkbcomp persistent?
<tchakatak> afx_: it should be.
<afx_> tchakatak, is there a way I can revert to default layout ?
<afx_> Should I keep a backup maybe?
<tchakatak> afx_: you can loadkeys for your current session
<afx_> tchakatak, can you guide me through please?
<sud0x3> PCoves: If you cant instruct them to give you a log, they arent going to cope very well with bitlebee if it breaks in any way if they cant get it to start.
<sud0x3> Regardless nobody here can help with "it wont wont", need to provide some more information.
<ducasse> afx_: you would need to load the new layout you created each time x is restarted
<afx_> ducasse, no problem for now as this is only atest
<tchakatak> afx_: if you made modification to a keyboard map, and you want to revert to uk for the current session for debuging purpose, you can just open a terminal and type 'loadkeys uk' or 'loadleys us'
<afx_> tchakatak, what I really need atm is to make temp modifications to the keyboard map, ie when I restart I would like to have it back as it was at first place
<PCoves> I'll send her here, might be more efficient, you guys are right.
<tchakatak> afx_: you could use an .xinitrc file
<tchakatak> like creating your owm map, and load it itch reboot trough the .xinitrc file.
<afx_> tchakatak, isn't that for persistent / startup configuration ?
<tchakatak> oh, you just want to have your modification for the session ?
<afx_> tchakatak, I need the opposite. I want to test some modifications only for this session
<tchakatak> sorry i understood the inverse
<afx_> no problem :)
<tchakatak> afx_: take a look around setxkbmap
<afx_> tchakatak, let me check
<afx_> ah setxkbmap -layout us , should work tchakatak
<tchakatak> yep.
<afx_> and for multiple layouts setxkbmap -layout us,it for example yes?
<tchakatak> i need to check the doc, but i supposed :)
<afx_> no problem
<afx_> this must be it
<tchakatak> https://www.dotkam.com/2007/06/25/custom-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-or-just-linux-2/
<tchakatak> take a look at this
<afx_> another thing if anyone knows . there are times that my system boots without the wifi indicator top right in Gnome panel . I am on Ubuntu 18.04 . Any help for this ?
<tchakatak> afx_: networkmanager-applet ?
<afx_> tchakatak, ah that is very nice
<afx_> this applet has also sound, settings along with networking but that could be it
<tchakatak> normally gnome have is own stuff, but you can use network-manager-applet aswell
<afx_> tchakatak, https://imgur.com/a/gmCea0Y
<azi`> so I am running debootstrap and everything finishes OK, yet the program exit code is 2
<azi`> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4CST5qF2Qp/
<azi`> what could be the reason for this?
<tchakatak> afx_: thats not nm applet, but the gnome stuff
<tchakatak> afx_: take a look around gnome-tweaks / extensions / network
<tchakatak> azi`: i would say the gpg key wich is not there ?
<tchakatak> W: Cannot check Release signature; keyring file not available /usr/share/keyrings/debian-archive-keyring.gpg
<arndff> Hello! I have a serious problem. Installed Okular which has a light theme by default. Wanted to make it dark. Installed qt5-style-plugins && qt5ct -- it didn't work out.
<tchakatak> it install what you want, but cant verify the signature.
<afx_> tchakatak, There are Ubuntu appindicators , Ubuntu dock both disabled
<arndff> Then there occurred another problem -- when I run my laptop, I have 2 workspaces (by default). After that, I have 4-5 workspaces outta nowhere. WTF???
<azi`> tchakatak: wouldn't that just be a warning?
<tchakatak> azi`: should. maybe a bug ?
<azi`> tchakatak: in any case, do you know how to fix the keyring problem so I can verify?
<tchakatak> azi`: just add the gpg key
<tchakatak> afx_: then activate them :)
<tchakatak> arndff: empty workspace ?
<arndff> Yes, 5 workspaces, mate. I'm going crazy.
<arndff> I don't use workspaces..............................................
<tchakatak> arndff: you can remove them
<arndff> Don't know how?
<arndff> And they appear outta nowhere...
<tchakatak> arndff: look in gnome tweak tools ( not using gnome myself but if i remember well they are there-
<azi`> tchakatak: hm.. I have no idea where to get that specific keyring and how to activate it
<afx_> tchakatak, ok let me restart
<azi`> tchakatak: in any case would you say that this is a bug in debootstrap or the proper way it works?
<tchakatak> $ gpg --keyserver keyring.debian.org --recv-keys 0x673A03E4C1DB921F
<azi`> tchakatak: thank you. could you tell me where did you got the last hex string from? for educational purposes
<tchakatak> azi`: keyring.debian.org :)
<azi`> tchakatak: hm.. seems like it causes the same error : W: Cannot check Release signature; keyring file not available /usr/share/keyrings/debian-archive-keyring.gpg
<afx_> tchakatak, seems to be working , appreciate for your help !
<tchakatak> afx_: No problem :)
<tchakatak> https://debian-administration.org/article/82/Working_with_Debian_GPG_Keys
<azi`> tchakatak: thanks, hopefully I figure it out
<azi`> tchakatak: seems to be failing even without the warning https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WWsRSdyyC3/
<azi`> tchakatak: would you consider that to be a bug?
<anddam> in packages.ubuntu.com I see both nginx-full and nginx-extras provide /usr/sbin/nginx in bionic, is this clash expected?
<Kake_> How can something be temporarily in $PATH? Is it loaded from etc/environment when the session starts and it just adds to that list in memory?
<blackflow> anddam: they conflict each other, can't install at the same time
<blackflow> Kake_: by exporting a modified PATH to the shell.   export PATH=$PATH:/foo/bar      for example
<ducasse> Kake_: you can overwrite the entire variable whenever you want
<anddam> blackflow: ah makes sense
<anddam> thanks
<Orvalvisje> hello
<Orvalvisje> ubuntu 16: I would like help to copy a program dvd, (tried with VLC, but did not work), but to complicate matters, sometimes the dvd is recognized, sometimes it is not
<hexhaxtron> Anyone knows an application that shows the location of a picture in Google Maps?
<Orvalvisje> i don't know if it matters, but i am owner of the dvd, i just want to make a copy onto HD because the dvd is starting to show scratches and all, and it is not possible to buy it anymore, nor finding an online version (i don't know what the vlue is of my word, but here it is)
<Orvalvisje> i tried to copy it in windows (the name of the program is blank at the moment), but without success
<blackflow> Orvalvisje: https://askubuntu.com/questions/147800/ripping-dvd-to-iso-accurately     assuming there aren't hidden track or some other DRM protection
<hateball> Could just use DD to make an ISO
<hateball> dd*
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: I recall there is a program designed to copy scratched media but forget its name right now. I had to use it a few months ago
<Orvalvisje> i am not really that educated in using the terminal, blackflow
<Orvalvisje> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image_name.iso    so, the "image_name is the name that i will give it then?
<blackflow> Orvalvisje: that's the ISO file you'll be storing the ripped DVD yes.
<Kake_> Yeah, okay. So I have 2 python programs in my path. How can I make sure the one I want is found first? I tried to put the correct path first, but didn't seem to help
<vlt> Orvalvisje: The name of the written file will be "image_name.iso".
<blackflow> not sure if /dev/cdrom is the correct device, or if /dev/dvd is. it's been quite a few years since I've seen a DVD :)
<Orvalvisje> ok, i typed it in the terminal, and no text or anything or progress is shown, but i can hear the dvd running
<blackflow> yes that's how dd works. I don't think it has a progress bar and I think on linux ctrl-t (SIGINFO) doesn't work
<Kake_> Oh wait, it doesn't seem to have loaded the path properly, I'll try to restart
<Orvalvisje> ok, thanks blackflow ... i'll wait until the noise stops
<blackflow> Orvalvisje: actually I guess I was wrong. dd has status=progress option, at least on bionic's version of dd
<vlt> Orvalvisje: You can send SIGUSR1 to the dd process to make it print some stats while copying.
<Orvalvisje> ok, i have an iso file now, how can i make it work, without using a dvd? suffice to copy it onto a usb-stick?
<Orvalvisje> by the way, when finished, some info appeared in the terminal
<hateball> Orvalvisje: define "make it work"
<Orvalvisje> well, make it play ... i tried to drag it into playlist of vlc, but it does not work ... it is an interactive DVD, in windows it uses autoplay ... also, when trying to copy the iso file onto usb, it just stopped with "0 seconds left" (the time windows keeps showing, did not close automatically)
<blackflow> Orvalvisje: uhm... is that a windows program?
<Orvalvisje> it ran in ubuntu sometimes as well, but not stable or sometimes the dvd was recognized, other times not
<Orvalvisje> on the dvd it says linux (redhat 7.3 or higher)
<blackflow> Orvalvisje: CDs/DVDs usually have an autoplay file (autorun.inf iirc) that by convention tells systems that mount the disk, which program to start. which  means you could be able to start it directly, after you mount the ISO to  a directory. for that, see for example this:  https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<blackflow> it's possible the file manager will mount/open the ISO file when doubleclicked too, I don't know
<blackflow> Orvalvisje: so what's actually on the disk?
<Orvalvisje> it is a study program that i use to teach dutch. It is a program dvd that also contains clips and sounds
<Orvalvisje> ok, i tried it on a small pc (with no dvd player) and mounted (in win 10) the iso file that i copied on a usb ... on running it asks that i have to put the original dvd in the (missing) tray instead of the backup
<Orvalvisje> i am going to switch pc ... i'll be back
<Orvalvisje> hello
<blackflow> Orvalvisje: you can try copy the ISO back to a new DVD, keep the ISO around for backup. You'll need a DVD burner for that. Brasero comes to mind, not sure what other programs there are (and wodim for command line). If, however, that still doesn't work, my guess is the original had some DRM scheme or hidden tracks and you can't copy it just like that.
<Orvalvisje> blackflow, i really wanted to avoid using another DVD, as i wanted it to work on my small laptop, where there's no dvd drive .... but i think you might be right, though
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: it /may/ be possible to loop-mount it and symlink /dev/cdrom to the loop device to fool the software - depends on how the software is checking for the original media
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<vlt> Hello. What tool can give me a short summary of the hardware (CPU, memory and board type, disks, ...) my Ubuntu is runnning on?
<Orvalvisje> ok tj and blackflow.... i copied the iso file on a dvd, however, it says on playing that i need to run the original dvd ... i'm fed up ... dvd 1 vs poor me 0
<Orvalvisje> gonna give up
<ducasse> vlt: inxi, for example
<Orvalvisje> just wanna thank you for your time and effort
<vlt> ducasse: Thanks.
<tloader11> Hello people! I have a question regarding the compilation of https://github.com/tbsdtv/linux_media/ , I'm using ubuntu 18.04LTS but alway seem to get this error: 'error: code model kernel does not support PIC mode' ,, Does anybody know how to force PIC mode or something like that to complete compilation?
<hans_> when will ubuntu update to codeblocks 17.12? (major release from december 2017)
<hans_> tloader11, did you custom-compile your kernel?
<tloader11> Hi hans, No, i did not :p
<uio1> Hello - I'm using Geany with a dark theme, so the text colour is light. When I print to file with GTK native printing, the pdf text is light too, and therefore not easily read. How can I use dark theme and print?
<blackflow> tloader11: but that's a whole kernel source that you linked
<newtoubuntu> Hey, I tried to install ubuntu (18.04) on my Laptop but I ran into a problem with the video output during startup. Is this the right channel for questions or should I switch to another?
<uio> .
<uio> I've noticed that Gedit dark theme does not have this issue
<uio> \joint #geany
<uio> \join #geany
<uio> Has Ubuntu IRC changed recently? A few years ago it was very busy!
<blackflow> uio: https://xkcd.com/1782/   (sorry, offtopic, but couldn't resist)
<tloader11> blackflow: it's a kernel module, right? From what I understood it might be possible that my kernel source is too old
<uio> blackflow: haha!
<blackflow> tloader11: that repo is the whole kernel source, not just a module
<blackflow> I have no idea what you're trying to do otherwise.
<uio> blackflow: But it's really changed! Five years ago here were hundreds of questions all the time!
<blackflow> yeah it's nice now. not too crowded.
<sheen> Hello there, I have issues with minidlna. Program is working fine (I can instantly find my dlna server with vlc on local machine), but when using an external device like Samsung TV or Android phone, it take 10 minutes to find minidlna, and when finally connected, it can crash after 30min of viewing. UFW disabled for purpose, maybe a multicast route issue. I don't have this issue on Windows, dlna connect instantly even on external device. Any help welcome, than
<sheen> ks.
<qwebirc91042> hello
<coz_> heu
<tloader11> blackflow: I don't know what I'm doing >,<
<coz_> hey
<qwebirc91042> my first time here, how do i change my name, or can't i lol?
<blackflow> tloader11: that's not something I can fix :)
<tloader11> blackflow: thought so, hahah
<bitlan> hello, i have ubuntu 18.04 desktop  on my laptop (lenovo E480 with nvme disc SAMSUNG MZVLB256HAHQ-000L7 )  nvme disc spec. seq. READ speed is ~3000MB/s but when i tried hdparm -tT /dev/nvme0n1 i got only  ~1300MB
<bitlan> i tried debian 9 live booted from USB - max 1600MB/s
<bitlan> any ideas why ?
<newtoubuntu> The problem is as follows: The startup sequence always ends in a blackscreen (glowing black not off) this is also the case for the live cd. I managed to install ubuntu using the kernel option nouveau.modeset=0 but this leaves me with a very low resolution. I tried to install the nvidia driver (nvidia-340) but this led to a similar/the same blackscreen problematic that can not be circumvented with nouveau.modeset...
<markey165> My machine is using "vesa" as its graphics driver. How do i change it to use "modesetting"? (Running Mate on Ubuntu 18.04)
<markey165> I have 3 monitors which were working on Gnome, but when i switched to Mate, only 1 monitor is working, and i think its because my machine is now using the vesa driver.
<newtoubuntu> My graphics card is a GT 130M and I am trying to run Ubuntu 18.04.
<markey165> Any help appreciated?
<newtoubuntu> Would you recommend to try and fix the propper Nvidia drivers or stick with vesa (because of kernel parameter) and try to adjust the resolution? Advice for any viable approach would be really awesome since I am stuck at this for days :(
<Neptu> hej anyone knows how to bond 2 network cards into 1 conection to get more throwput?
<markey165> Is this the right channel for ubuntu help questions?
<slidinghorn> markey165, yep :) Feel free to ask your question (with as much detail as possible) and someone will help if they know the answer
<TJ-> Neptu: yes, but depends on what is at the other end of the connection; LACP is one option
<TJ-> Neptu: here's a config I use for bonding 4 NICs to a switch to do that. http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/systemd-networkd-bonding.txt
<markey165> When i run inxi -G it says "Display: server: X.Org 1.19.6 driver: vesa unloaded: fbdev,modesetting ...............how do i change my driver from vesa to "modesetting"?
<ducasse> markey165: save http://termbin.com/aozg as /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-modesetting.conf and restart x
<Neptu> TJ-: I have a 1 cloud machine with 2 nicks and a big cache i just want to boost throwput against serveral other machines in the cloud reading from that one
<Neptu> TJ-: is not a question to get more speed is a question to handle more connections and throwput
<TJ-> Neptu: that'll only work if you've got a switch in-between you can configure the bonding on
<Neptu> TJ-: sorry no switch only one machine and 2 network cards
<TJ-> Neptu: if you're going to bond NICs there has to be something at the other end to unbond the link
<Neptu> TJ-: all i can do is play with the ubuntu
<TJ-> Neptu: you could bond between 2 hosts as a point-to-point link, but that won't benefit multiple hosts
<Neptu> TJ-: maybe then is not exactly what Im looking for.. the idea is that all servers will still connect to same ip but the reply can come from one or another
<TJ-> Neptu: that sounds like load-balancing
<spacecrab> yeah boosting the availability of shared storage is going to work better with either CDN-like implementations, or load balancing
<Neptu> TJ-: yep problem donno how to do loadbalacing ifconfig level
<spacecrab> if you mean to get serious locally, you'll need more than a couple NICs likely
<spacecrab> @TJ- mentioned the possibility of bonding, but that's up to not only your OS, but also your networking equip which it sounds like is not an option
<spacecrab> protip: this is why architecture surrounding NAS and SAN devices are so complicated sometimes
<TJ-> Neptu: are these systems bare-metal or virtual machines?
<CoolerZ> hey
<CoolerZ> i installed whois, because for some reason its not installed by default in ubuntu 18.04 lts
<Neptu> TJ-: virtual machines
<CoolerZ> but its printing some weird message instead of showing the A record
<TJ-> Neptu: so the links may depend on the underlying host, and the network infrastructure
<blackflow> CoolerZ: it's not an essential tool. Pastebin the message?
<TJ-> CoolerZ: whois is for registry queries; "dig" is for DNS record queries
<CoolerZ> https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/ijhXT62f9zOi7d3KFrUK/
<blackflow> CoolerZ: right, there's no whois entry for www.google.com
<blackflow> whos entries are usually not set for subdomains. contrary to popular belief, www is a subdomain.
<Neptu> TJ-: the nics are independent units which on the other side have max of bw... what i intent is to aggregate the bw  to be able with only one vm to handle more concurrent connections
<blackflow> (and lol yeah, my brain read your post as "showing no record", you need dig for DNS)
<CoolerZ> blackflow, what is whois?
<CoolerZ> i thought it was for querying dns records
<blackflow> CoolerZ: it's domain ownership registry.   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WHOIS
<TJ-> Neptu: more concurrent connections does not require aggregate bandwidth; you could achieve that with round-robin DNS with both NICs
<blackflow> CoolerZ: if you want to query DNS records, you need a tool like `dig` from dnsutils
<uio> Vive Debian!!
<Neptu> TJ-: is a way yes
<leftyfb> uio: can we help you with something?
<uio> leftyfb: I had  a question about Geany a while ago, but I found the Geany channel. Thanks, though!
<markey165> ducasse: Sorry just seen your reply. I didn't think Ubuntu 18.04 used xorg.conf anymore? That dir doesn't exist on my system. Should it be there?
<mouses> markey165: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1051343/where-is-the-xorg-conf-file-in-ubuntu-18-04
<markey165> mouses: I have that page open funnily enough. It gives a list of places to look for the xorg.conf file, but having looked, it doesn't exist in any of those locations
<pragmaticenigma> markey165: How did you install Ubuntu on your system?
<varaindemian> Anyone knows if I can update the bios of my machine without having to install windows?
<varaindemian> https://support.lenovo.com/ro/en/downloads/ds102110
<varaindemian> this is the iso
<markey165> Might be worth mentioning, i installed mate (which i think removed Gnome), then uninstalled it, as I thought it hadn't worked properly, and ended up with no desktop at all.  I think in the process it removed some packages it now needs
<pragmaticenigma> varaindemian: There are methods for running the BIOS upgrade tools, but it depends on who made your system and what method they use to update the BIOS
<pragmaticenigma> markey165: You installed Ubuntu MATE?
<hans_> varaindemian, the "BIOS Update (Bootable CD)
<hans_> " probably doesn't care what your OS is, the OS compat list is completely irrelevant (not to mention misleading), you don't need Windows to burn an ISO to a disk and boot up from it.
<markey165> pragmaticenigma: Default install direct from DVD ISO. I then installed mate (which i think removed Gnome). I then uninstalled mate (as i thought it hadn't installed properly) and on reboot, i found i had no desktop manager at all. I managed to reinstall mate, the only issue is I am now stuck on ONE monitor and stuck in VESA mode
<hans_> all you need is a CD burner, an empty CD, and dd. alternatively use an USB stick & dd
<pragmaticenigma> markey165: If this is a recently installed system, I honestly would just start from the beginning again with the desire Ubuntu flavor you desire to run. Trying to fix it after the fact, is really complex and more time intensive then just starting over. If you have a bunch of stuff already configured in there, we can make a best effort
<pragmaticenigma> But it may still have some bugs and glitches
<markey165> pragmaticenigma: haha yes, I was half considering this, but thought, how hard can it be to change a Video driver lol. So it seems simply installing Mate, and then Removing Mate has removed far more than expected.
<markey165> and left my machine stuck in VESA mode
<ioria> markey165, propably it removed xserver-xorg-core
<markey165> ioria: I ran apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core to fix that
<pragmaticenigma> markey165: I suspect ioria is on the right trail. There was probably a dependency somewhere that got removed which triggered Xorg to also be removed. There is a lot more than xserver-xorg-core needed though. Hence the recommendation to just start from scratch. Otherwise you'll be playing wack-a-mole with us till we find "most" of the packages that are missing
<ioria> markey165, what you have as graphic,intel ?
<vlt> Hello. `convert --version` on Ubuntu 18.04 tells me "ImageMagick 6.9.7". On https://flif.info/software.html it says "ImageMagick supports FLIF since versions 6.9.4-5 and 7.0.1-7". But convert file.png file.flif creates another PNG image. Any idea how to produce a FLIF?
<pragmaticenigma> vlt: what are you using to verify flif format?
<ioria> !info flif-tools cosmic
<ubottu> flif-tools (source: flif): Free Lossless Image Format (FLIF) tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-5 (cosmic), package size 244 kB, installed size 994 kB
<pragmaticenigma> i can't even find the package to install it ioria
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, it's for cosmic ... 18.10
<pragmaticenigma> ah
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, trying to compile it on bionic
<mmlj4> how do I tell from bash what version of ubuntu I have?
<leftyfb> mmlj4: cat /etc/issue , or lsb_release -a
<mmlj4> ah, got it... apt/sources.list
<mmlj4> that too, thanks
<Finalight> or lsb_release -a
<leftyfb> mmlj4: sources.list is a very poor and incorrect way to determine
<vlt> pragmaticenigma: I looked at the output of `file file.flif` which said PNG, the file size is nearly identical and a hexdump of the first bytes looks very much like PNG format.
<markey165> ioria: inxi -G reports "Graphics:  Device-1: Intel HD Graphics 630 driver: N/A"
<ioria> markey165,  xserver-xorg-video-intel, and better paste  lspci -nnk
<vlt> !info flif-tools bionic
<ubottu> Package flif-tools does not exist in bionic
<ioria> vlt, the cosmic source seems to work
<ryuo> I have a printer hooked up to one Ubuntu system and shared through CUPS, but any other Linux systems on my network don't respect the default printer settings set on the remote CUPS server. Is there anyway to force them to do so?
<markey165> ioria: ok I reinstalled the intel package (although i think i had already done that) , and got....0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 5 not to upgrade.
<markey165> ioria: The relevant line from lspci is >> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 630 [8086:5912] (rev 04) 	Subsystem: Dell HD Graphics 630 [1028:07a1]
<ioria> markey165,  i'am going afk for few minutes; please paste lspci -nnk
<lunacat> Not going to the @UbuntuSverige Sprint this week feeling bad physical and mental
<pragmaticenigma> lunacat: Welcome to the support channel, do you have a support issue we can help with? For commentary and other topics, please check out the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<markey165> ioria: output of lspci -nnk https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X8fqSNwVPN/
<lunacat> pragmaticenigma: sent it in #ubuntu-se where its home, sorry
<markey165> ioria: Also the folder "/lib/modules/4.15.0-42-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm" appears to be missing i915 Intel driver files, that are present in another machine of the same model
<ioria> markey165,   dpkg -l | grep 4.15.0-42
<TJ-> markey165: ioria: should have: /lib/modules/4.15.0-38-lowlatency/modules.alias:alias pci:v00008086d00005912sv*sd*bc03sc*i* i915
<TJ-> markey165: so the i915 module claims the modalias for that device 8088:5912
<nacc> markey165: do you not have the -extra kernel package installed, possibly?
<ioria> TJ-, sounds complicated
<markey165> ioria: TJ-: Ok whilst trying to figure out what packages were missing, we found linux-image-generic was missing. That has insalled a TON of stuff, including the missing i915 folder in the previously mentioned location
<markey165> ioria: TJ-: I'm just going to reboot and see if this fixes the issue!
<ioria> oky
<sentiment> hello back
<sentiment> TJ-: following our conversation about my botched upgrade to 18.04, now I will paste some logs from the upgrade.
<sentiment> Which upgrade log file should I paste though?
<sentiment> there are four files: main.log , history.log, apt-term.log, apt.log
<sentiment> anybody there?
<sentiment> can somebody please help me fix this botched upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | sentiment
<ubottu> sentiment: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<sentiment> thank you
<nacc> sentiment: probably pastebin them all separately
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: for better solving, try to re-ask your original issue to the channel, current volunteers dont know where you stopped
<sentiment> oh you are here nacc , good :)
<nacc> sentiment: i'm about to be on the phone, but yeah, use pastebin and provide any logs you can
<sentiment> I think nacc knows though, right?
<nacc> sentiment: and probably the output of `sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install`
<nacc> sentiment: i'm just one of many volunteers
<sentiment> ok, thank you. God bless you
<sentiment> how can I redirect the output of cat to the clipboard?
<sentiment> I don't want to open those files one by one
<nacc> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<sentiment> ok thanks
<markey165> ioria: TJ-: Bingo, that was it! The missing package was linux-image-generic. My 3 monitors are all now working :-)
<ioria> markey165, ok
<sentiment> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ph3xtksdBk/
<sentiment> nacc: great command! :)
<markey165> ioria: thanks for your help :-)
<ioria> markey165, no prob
<sentiment> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5HSKFjG6Yp/
<sentiment> I think these two are enough. first one was main.log and the latter was history.log
<sentiment> also, there are various folders with the timestamps being all one day
<sentiment> those were from the first folder
<sentiment> I was not sure which one should I paste
<sentiment> just the times are different
<tchakatak> sentiment: still working on your upgrade ?
<sentiment> tchakatak: yeah :/
<sentiment> actually, been using Windows for the most part because I didn't feel like fixing it or whatever since then
<tchakatak> sentiment: As i said the other time, why are you not reinstalling completly the os. Your squashfs error was from your removable media
<tchakatak> (there is no real excuse to use windows. :x)
<sentiment> Because I prefer to save my net traffic. OK I know I am wasting the more precious time in your opinion...
<sentiment> I wanted to actually try to fix and put some time into it before giving up
<sentiment> I believe I haven't tried that yet
<sentiment> just random apt commands was not much of a try tbh
<tchakatak> Thing is, fixing that kind of broken system is really hard for a beginer.
<sentiment> so is that a conclusion based on the log?
<tchakatak> its definetly not impossible but, really hard.
<sentiment> I see
<sentiment> If I have to do a fresh install, I'd install 16.04 again and then I might try to upgrade it.
<tchakatak> No.
<tchakatak> install directly a 18.04
<sentiment> but you mentioned something about removable media..
<tchakatak> you will not save any bandwith by doing so
<sentiment> oh ok
<tchakatak> if you use 16.04 and upgrade, or download 18.04 you will use almost the same
<sentiment> are you sure? because well the OS is already installed and it will be well... an upgrade no?
<sentiment> can you please answer my question about the logs?
<sentiment> you said something about removable media
<tchakatak> if i remember well last time you had error using squashfs no ?
<tchakatak> there is upgrade your system cant do because some dependencies are broken
<sentiment> and do you recommend installing 18.10 instead of 04 if I go that route?
<TJ-> sentiment: the log shows grub-pc post-installation script failing with exit code 10
<TJ-> sentiment: try this manually: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" ... this may generate a similar error, but helps us narrow it down
<sentiment> tchakatak: I don't remember. I mean, there were some problems with some packages according to dpkg and  I sortted them out
<sentiment> now there are no warnings or errors according to dpkg
<sentiment> same for apt-get
<slyjester> I need some guidance one troubleshooting GUI perf degradation over time. Logging out and back in again seemed to help. Not sure where to start looking for problems. Anyone have suggestions?
<sentiment> TJ-: OK, but there are newer folders for the upgrade, and that one was from the first try. Should I continue?
<sentiment> Should I paste the logs from the last upgrade log folder?
<sentiment> or should I do as you suggested?
<TJ-> sentiment: did the last upgrade seem to succeed, but left the system in an unstable state?
<sentiment> yes it did
<sentiment> there was some message about it as well at the end of upgrade
<sentiment> something like not everything went right
<sentiment> I think it must be in the last log
<sentiment> let me see
<TJ-> sentiment: I forgot now, so can you describe, exactly, what specific errors you're experiencing now?
<sentiment> well, the biggest one is that the old X desktop fails to respond completely. I am using wayland right now
<sentiment> but even in wayland, Nautilus crashes, and banshee and rhythmbox can't play anything
<sentiment> I see them reporting errors in the terminal, not easy to fix as far as I can see.
<TJ-> sentiment: can you capture and pastebin the nautilus errors? they may give a clue
<sentiment> yes
<sentiment> gowd this is exciting :p
<sentiment> TJ-: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: 20:29:00.471: g_type_add_interface_dynamic: assertion 'G_TYPE_IS_INSTANTIATABLE (instance_type)' failed
<sentiment> before that , is a warning:
<sentiment> Two different plugins tried to register 'NautilusDiscBurn'.
<sentiment> trying to remove or reinstall that plugin now
<coz_> sentiment,  out of curiosity, did you try   sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<coz_> sentiment, not that it will solve the issue, however it may
<sentiment> I did yes
<TJ-> sentiment: ahhh, now I'm recalling. Plugins!
<sentiment> but that package is not even installed
<sentiment> NautilusDiscBurn
<sentiment> there is autilus-extension-burner though
<sentiment> installed it now... am I on the right path?!
<sentiment> now purging it
<Soltis> I have a .bash_profile that contains exclusively "echo $PATH" - nothing else. When I run su - x for that user, it outputs "echo: command not found". Note nothing in my configs is tampering with $PATH; everything is stock. This is on Ubuntu 16.04 - what exactly is going on?
<fallenour_> hey everyone, Ive got a unique issue, and I know its not really ubuntu related, but I figured Id ask anyways. I need help getting a bios update on my servers. Can anyone offer any advice? I have the firmware im supposed to have from dell, but i cant get the ISO to build properly it seems.
<sentiment> TJ-: no avail
<Soltis> Note that it also fails with builtins like "export" if I attempt to export a variable in the bash_profile
<TJ-> sentiment: seems like all extensions are installed under /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/nautilus/extensions-3.0/
<TJ-> sentiment: try this: "dpkg -S /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/nautilus/extensions-3.0/"
<TJ-> sentiment: that command will list packages and the files they contain that match that path
<sentiment> ok got rid of one warning at last, but still crashes of course
<sentiment> ok
<sentiment> good command :)
<sentiment> deja-dup, nautilus-extension-brasero:amd64, nautilus: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/nautilus/extensions-3.0
<sentiment> I did reinstall them all numerous times though
<sentiment> the deja-dup and brasero packages
<sentiment> when I removed dup nautilus nagged that it needs to be installed
<TJ-> sentiment: it might be worth temporarily removing them to try and narrow down the cause, those errors in the log may not be the cause of the problem
<sentiment> it didn't say so explicitly though
<sentiment> ok
<dr4ken> folks, which are the commands for upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 trough APT/trminal?
<tchakatak> apt dist-upgrade ?
<spacecrab> ^
<sentiment> dr4ken: don't do that! :p
<tchakatak> sentiment ...
<spacecrab> iirc now-a-days dist-upgrade is a lot more trustworthy than it used to be :P
<sentiment> just enjoy the stability you have now
<spacecrab> also 18.04.1 has been my daily driver for like 3mo now and is going exceedingly well. happy to be on gnome again
<sentiment> unless you want to be occupied for a week trying to fix the upgrade
 * sentiment runs
<tchakatak> sentiment its because you had a lot of custom stuff on your distrib and you didnt let it finish correctly
<sentiment> I don't know really
<sentiment> I am a cautious person most of the time
<tchakatak> dr4ken: be sure you have update and upgrade everything before updateing
<sentiment> I only had PPAs for Microsoft and Opera
<sentiment> ^ oh and I did that too
<rfm> dr4ken, the official instructions are in the release notes, look for "to upgrade on a server system" for the CLI.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<sentiment> maybe the mirrors were at  fault , dunno
<tchakatak> sentiment computer fault ? :)
<sentiment> TJ-: purged them all
<dr4ken> tchakatak, sentiment, spacecrab, what about "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade -y && sudo do-release-upgrade" ?
<sentiment> now there is only one error:
<sentiment> Settings schema 'org.gnome.DejaDup' is not installed
<TJ-> sentiment: does Nautilus crash ?
<dr4ken> rfm, exactly im reading that page, but they mention do-release-upgrade
<tchakatak> dr4ken: look at the manual
<sentiment> yes
<sentiment> TJ-: that error led me to install one of those extensions
<tchakatak> dr4ken: then do as they say :)
<sentiment> DejaDup
<slyjester> Anyone else notice gnome GUI becoming laggy over time in 18.04 / 18.10? (using nvidia drivers)
<spacecrab> @dr4ken oyu're right, do-release-upgrade should be the last step and is the command which actually brings you to a new release
<dr4ken> yeah the thing is, i dont know the diff. between apt dist-upgrade and do-release-upgrade
<TJ-> sentiment: then we can use the debugger to capture the crash: "gdb --args nautilus" then at the (gdb) shell prompt type "run" and wait until the process crashes
<sentiment> tchakatak: I don't know really, something went wrong and I don't think I did anything wrong.
<spacecrab> dr4ken disconnected right as he asked lol
<sentiment> I mean I didn't have 'lots' of custom stuff etc
<spacecrab> welcome back
<sentiment> TJ-: holy crap, do we have to go that deep now?
<spacecrab> @dr4ken dist-upgrade upgrades _all_ packages to latest on current version, while do-release-upgrade actually does the major version upgrade
<dr4ken> spacecrab, so basically, do-release-upgrade method should be only used AFTER an apt update&upgrade right?
<TJ-> sentiment: if the program crashes of course; it'll give us an exact stack trace of what is failing
<sentiment> it crashed now
<spacecrab> i would only do it that way @dr4ken, yes. but i'm sure it has it's own checks too. can't hurt, in any case.
<sentiment> ok it says libglib2.0
<sentiment> problem with that
<TJ-> sentiment: OK, type "bt full2 to get a backtrace and pastebin the trace itself
<sentiment> Thread 1 "nautilus" received signal SIGTRAP, Trace/breakpoint trap.
<sentiment> 0x00007ffff7906e11 in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<TJ-> sentiment: oops, typo. "bt full"
<sentiment> No symbol "full2" in current context.
<sentiment> ah ok
<sentiment> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SFfdnQdCVB/
<sentiment> should I reinstall that lib?
<sentiment> glib
<sentiment> if it's a stacktrace, then that one is at fault
<sentiment> it's the last call right?
<TJ-> sentiment: no. you said you uninstalled the dejadupe extension?
<sentiment> yes
<TJ-> sentiment: stack frame #8 is in /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-3.0/libdeja-dup.so  so the file is still there. Was nautilus running when you did the uninstall? is another instance of nautilus running besides the one you're currently testing?
<TJ-> sentiment: that file should have been removed when the package was removed, unless it was held open by an active process
<sentiment> I see no nautilus at all
<sentiment> that is the problem. it crashes
<sentiment> let me check though
<sentiment> give me one minute
<nacc> TJ-: possibly that path is a symlink? i wonder if it isn't cleaned up properly
<rfm> Soltis, got to be something strange in /etc/profile.  (Not thinking of an option that says "disable builtins", though.)
<nacc> could `dpkg -S` that path to make sure
<TJ-> nacc: I don't think so, it's the only .so in the package
<nacc> TJ-: in 18.04 that's  not the correct path
<nacc> deja-dup: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/nautilus/extensions-3.0/libdeja-dup.so
<sentiment> oh this is getting interesting... brb :)
<TJ-> nacc: oh good spot!
<rfm> Soltis, what does "type echo" say in that shell?  how about "./bin/echo $-" (to see the 'set' options..)
<nacc> TJ-: sorry, i should have said that first, found that from apt-file
<nacc> TJ-: and i wonder if they moved in 16.04 -> 18.04 and something left a symlink behind (i only see one symlink in the path you referred to on  my 18.04 system)
<TJ-> nacc: I'm wondering that too; checking in a container
<TJ-> aha sentiment deja-dup: /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-3.0/libdeja-dup.so
<TJ-> sentiment: that is from 16.04
<TJ-> sentiment: nacc: right, so it looks like the 16.04 package(s) haven't been removed during the upgrade
<nacc> TJ-: right, we should be able to see by `apt-cache policy deja-dup` or by dpkg itself
<nacc> on that path, i mean (`dpgk -S /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-3.0/libdeja-dup.so`
<TJ-> nacc: I suspect as deja-dup was removed we won't see anything :)
<nacc> hopefully not :)
<TJ-> nacc: this is a left-over due to the broken release-upgrade I think; which makes detecting other similar breakages ... problematic
<nacc> but it's a good sanity check ;)
<nacc> TJ-: ah could be
<TJ-> can't use debsums
<TJ-> the only way would be to use debsums from a grafted-on 16.04 /var/lib/dpkg/info/* to check for 16.04 files present
<nacc> right
<nacc> alternatively, if that's just a symlink, delete it and see if the problem goes away ;)
<TJ-> I've done that before with an overlay mount but I doubt sentiment is in a position to do that
<TJ-> nacc: right, but this is just one of a range of other symptoms
<sentiment> nacc: no path found matching pattern /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-3.0/libdeja-dup.so
<TJ-> I suppose we could use debfoster to get a list of top-level packages from 18.04, then apply that in a container/chroot of 16.04, *then* overmount to /var/lib/dpkg/info/ and run debsums
 * sentiment shivers
<TJ-> sentiment: this is trivial compared to some stuff I have to do :P
<ntd> still no openssl updates?
<ntd> CVE-2018-0732, CVE-2018-0734, CVE-2018-0735, CVE-2018-0737, CVE-2018-5407
<sentiment> haha
<ntd> over a week old
<sentiment> so now... I first try to remove that symlink
<sentiment> right?
<sentiment> then continue from there?
<nacc> ntd: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-0732.html already fixed everywhere
<TJ-> sentiment: yes
<ntd> also: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/11026
<ntd> can you believe this...
<TJ-> sentiment: is it a symlink, or a file?
<nacc> ntd: please read the rest of them, and see what their status is. no point in asking this cahnnel for info taht is readily available to you
<ntd> nacc, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-5407.html
<ntd> etc
<JimBuntu> ntd: CVE-2018-0732 was originally publishedon NVD back on 6/12/2018
<ntd> yeah, the first one is oooold
<nacc> ntd: right, and that tells you everything anyone in the support channel can tell you.
<ntd> CVE-2018-5407, bionic still vuln
<sentiment> TJ-: a file
<sentiment> ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV)
<ntd> not the end of the world, but i get antsy because ub usually trail deb by weeks when it comes to openssl
<sentiment> so can't remove it I guess
<sentiment> so it's getting touch from here right?
<TJ-> sentiment: nacc OK, so this could be affecting other packages. But for now, delete that file and try nautilus
<ntd> in addition to that *freaky* new systemd vuln i linked to (https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/11026):
<nacc> ntd: in any case, this isn't really a support topic. You coudl try #ubuntu-hardened (I feel like I have mentioned that channel to you in the past, but I migth be misremembering)
<ntd> https://usn.ubuntu.com/3816-3/ <--- In order to continue to support this configuration, the fixes for CVE-2018-6954 have been reverted"
<ntd> "We apologize for the inconvenience."
<nacc> ntd: do you have a support question?
<ntd> really? you reverted the remote root vulnfix is systemd "because reasons"?
<ntd> in
<sentiment> TJ-: nautilus kind of stuck now... timeout was reached error
<pragmaticenigma> ntd: Do you have a support question. If not, your conversation belongs in the #ubuntu-offtopic channels
<sentiment> didn't open, neither did it crash
<nacc> ntd: that is not a remote root volunerability.
<ntd> afaik it is if you systemd does dhcp
<TJ-> sentiment: I have the feeling there are other stray files from 16.04 lingering
<sentiment> yeah
<sentiment> how long will you be here? unfortunately I have to leave now
<TJ-> sentiment: At this point it does point to needing to do a clean (re)install of 18.04; Save /home/ /etc/ and possibly some bits under /var/ if you databases and other configs
<sentiment> OK bbl... thanks for the help :)
<TJ-> sentiment: I seem to recall you wanted to limit bandwidth use, but to fix this as it stands would need to do a chroot install of 16.04 to be able to detect the problem files
<sentiment> so not worth it ... OK point taken tchakatak ;)
<sentiment> bye all
<raidghost> How is USB support when it comes to qemu and virtual machine?
<tchakatak> told you
<sentiment> haha
<tchakatak> raidghost: really good ?
<prof2004> hi
<prof2004> I have a problem to start ubuntu 18.04.1 after the latest system update
<lordcirth> prof2004, what happens?
<prof2004> system hangs after Msg starting daily APT upgrade and clean activities
<ioria> prof2004, your kernel ?  uname -r
<prof2004> I was wundering, if the radeon fx 460 was not addressed well, and have extracted the card from the system
<prof2004> 4.15.0-42-generic
<ioria> prof2004, you mean rx ?
<prof2004> yes, sorry
<ioria> prof2004, can you boot with 'nomodeset' ?
<prof2004> what do I have to do, to set this option?
<TJ-> prof2004: how about checking the logs with "journalctl -b -1 -p warning"
<ioria> prof2004, if yo canno login , in some way, we cannot collect infos
<ioria> prof2004, do you see the Grub screen at boot ? if not, press shift or esc and press 'e'
<prof2004> i am logged into the system, after using recovery mode, but system is very slow and the resolution is low and cannot be modified. Only 2 of my 3 monitors are working
<prof2004> journalctl -b -1 - p warning is entered since minutes but no answer
<ioria> prof2004,  this happened after an upgrade ?
<prof2004> yes, 2 days ago, I have done the system upgrad as so often before, but instead of the reboot system hangs, no other modification
<TJ-> prof2004: it might take a few seconds but not minutes; I wonder if there's an I/O error on the storage device
<ioria> prof2004,  cat  /var/log/apt/history.log  | pastebinit
<TJ-> prof2004: try "dmesg" if you have a console that is still usuable, look for I/O errors
<ioria> prof2004,  could be a kernel issue  with amdgpu and 4.15.0-42
<prof2004> when i just entered control C to finish journalctl, there comes a list of lines printed out
<ioria> prof2004,  have you tried a previous kernel ?
<prof2004> udo (my system) systemd-tmpfiles: unsafe symlinks encountered in /dev/...... (several files)
<prof2004> yes, i have tried
<prof2004> I have also made a mem check, everything seems ok
<ioria> prof2004,  can you paste this  ?  cat  /var/log/apt/history.log  | pastebinit
<prof2004> I have entered it, but display hangs again, may be not the system, but the display
<prof2004> will try control c again
<prof2004> it is the display driver not working well
<prof2004> pastebinit is not installed
<prof2004> shall i install?
<ioria> prof2004,  sudo apt install pastebinit
<prof2004> ok, wait a minit
<prof2004> done
<ioria> prof2004,  paste the url you got
<prof2004> result is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VbKtGmwGn9/
<prof2004> I am on another system to chat with you, so I needs some time to type everything
<prof2004> I got the system started, going into recovery mode, added network support, entered root, made an apt update, and full upgrade
<prof2004> after that, i have restartet from recovery mode, getting the system info, that from here not all graphics driver  are starting
<prof2004> but the system has started, with the low graphics mode and only 2 monitors
<prof2004> when I do a normal start, the system hangs again
<ioria> prof2004,  but right now are you logged in console or in the gui de?
<prof2004> i am logged in the gui
<prof2004> have a terminal window open
<ioria> prof2004,  cat /proc/cmdline  (you can paste here)
<prof2004> some of the information in the window is only refreshed, when I move the cursor across
<ioria> prof2004,  sy, but i don't understand why you cannot chat from that machine ...
<AUXORION> hi
<AUXORION> can someone give me an echo
<prof2004> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-42-generic root=UUID=1cc12ebe-9674-46ab-9a0a-cc038fa9a835 ro recovery nomodeset
<hggdh> AUXORION: sorry, did not understand you
<prof2004> I can try to do, wait pls
<AUXORION> That's good enough
<AUXORION> First time using irssi, wasn't sure if it joined okay
<AUXORION> l8r
<prof2004> have hexchat installed, but have to login as prof for the first time, pls wait
<prof2004> system told me, host unknown
<prof2004> may be, we can go on with the chat here
<ioria> prof2004,  do you have connectivity on that pc ?
<prof2004> yes
<prof2004> ping google.de works
<ioria> prof2004, ok...  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9nNMzvwTyZ/
<aux> :)
<ioria> prof2004,this is almost useless ,in recovery mode
<prof2004> so, what do I have to do?
<prof2004> I am no on freenet on the ubuntu system
<ioria> prof2004, can you reboot and try to open a console  (ctrl+alt+f2 ) ?
<prof2004> have to manage to register me as prof2004
<prof2004> yes, I will do and will be back soon
<ioria> prof2004, not in recovery, i mean
<prof2004> ok, so how can I start in console mode?
<ioria> prof2004, ctrl+alt+f2
<prof2004> during boot?
<ioria> prof2004, sorry, sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<prof2004> I am now out of the system, it has startet normal and stalled
<ioria> prof2004, ok wait ...
<prof2004> shall I go back to system recovery mode?
<ioria> prof2004, please, reboot normally your system (not in recovery); let it boots and when it halts try to press ctrl+alt+f2
<prof2004> ok
<prof2004> yes, done
<prof2004> login as root?
<ioria> prof2004, nope, paste again Xorg.0.log
<ioria> prof2004, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<prof2004> I am no logged in as user
<prof2004> will do the cat
<ioria> prof2004, why ?
<prof2004> I got the console login
<prof2004> root did not work
<prof2004> but my user login worked
<ioria> prof2004, why do you want login as root ?
<prof2004> no idear, to get all rights? Sorry about my action
<ioria> prof2004, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<prof2004> there is now a modification to my system, during my typing here
<prof2004> it is fallen back to the start frequence an stalles again
<prof2004> contrl alt F2 does not work now
<prof2004> system hangs
<ioria> prof2004, are you saying that your tty console has loggeg you out ?
<ioria> *logged
<prof2004> yes, it has vanished, and the system msgs from the normal startup have coming up on the screen
<ioria> prof2004,  press ctrl+alt+f3
<prof2004> no reaction
<ioria> prof2004,  wait a bit and try again
<prof2004> ok
<prof2004> no reaction
<ioria> prof2004,  reboot -> grub -> advanced options -> recovery -> resume
<prof2004> have my login
<ioria> prof2004,  cat /etc/default/grub  | pastebinit
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dgqcJczWZh/
<ioria> prof2004,  why have you changed it ?
<prof2004> sorry, what do you mean?
<ioria> prof2004,  drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug  and drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug
<ioria> prof2004,  drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug  and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=None
<prof2004> I do not understand
<ioria> prof2004,  it's not the default  version
<prof2004> I am totally confused now. I have got the graphics card out of the system, as I told you before, to eliminate a possible graphics error
<strangerr> When I create an apparmor profile for mariadb, the service refuses to start due to denial of access to 'run/systemd/notify'. when I add that path with rw access to the apparmor profile for mariadb, the service still fails to start due to denial of access to that socket.
<ioria> prof2004,  this is the default version : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qGSv7T3GG9/
<prof2004> The asus prime Z370 has its own graphics
<prof2004> So what are you telling me, what did I wrong and what shall I do?
<strangerr> i did notice that apparmor is referencing the socket using the relative path 'run/systemd/notify' but the convention within apparmor profiles is to use an absolute file path. i think this discrepancy is why my rule is not taking effect.
<ioria> prof2004,  cd /etc/default/grub   and backup that  file (grub,i mean) and replace with the version i pasted
<strangerr> my question is: what file do i look into editing to change the path mariadb is using to speak with the systemd notify socket/=
<strangerr> i want to trace how systemd is starting mariadb.service
<ioria> prof2004,  cd /etc/default/
<prof2004> done
<prof2004> I am in default
<prof2004> lol
<ioria> prof2004,  cat /etc/default/grub  | pastebinit
 * Matrix8967[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/FFFyeSePmpgMKgfMAJHXRcUa >
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z99PSpjF8W/
<ioria> prof2004,  told you to replace that file
<prof2004> sorry, I did not understand, I will make a copy and what is the file I have to use instead of?
<prof2004> do you mean the file "grub" do you?
<ioria> prof2004,  first backup:  sudo cp grub grub.back
<prof2004> ok, i will do
<prof2004> done
<ioria> prof2004,  sudo nano  grub  , and replace the content with this :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qGSv7T3GG9/
<prof2004> ok, wait a moment
<Matrix8967[m]> This got me fixed up I think...
<Matrix8967[m]> Carry on.
<Matrix8967[m]> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/3595/list-explicitly-installed-packages/3624#3624
<okdana> strangerr: i don't know very much about apparmor, but could it be that you need it to be /{,var/}run/...?
<ioria> prof2004,  just a copy/paste
<prof2004> done
<ioria> prof2004,  cat /etc/default/grub  | pastebinit
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h36Hs7B4cs
<prof2004> It needs more time, because the display is not working well
<ioria> prof2004,  sudo update-grub
<prof2004> done
<ioria> prof2004,  reboot if it fails we try with the 'amdgpu.dc=0' parameter
<prof2004> ok, wait
<prof2004> I got the ubuntu std boot window with the 5 red dots below of ubuntu
<prof2004> the start stalls now
<prof2004> there are 2 other monitors working now.
<prof2004> and the monitors are now dark
<prof2004> all
<ioria> prof2004,  if stuck, reboot in recovery and we change /e/d/grub with a new parameter
<prof2004> when I did ctr alt del, all 3 monitors listed the boot messages and system restarted
<prof2004> I will restart in recovery mode now
<prof2004> again with resume?
<ioria> prof2004,  have we choice ? :þ
<prof2004> no, lol
<prof2004> if it works someday, let me understand what happens
<ioria> prof2004,  atm it's not working
<prof2004> that is, what I have thaught, that is, why I have got the RX card out of the system
<ioria> prof2004,  you pulled it out ?
<prof2004> yes, I told you, to eliminate an error reason
<prof2004> I thaught, that the system will easier start with the on board graphics
<ioria> prof2004,  paste    lspci -nnk| pastebinit
<ioria> prof2004,  i lost that part
<prof2004> I had already a lot of work to bring the rx up and running under ubuntu 16, and while migrating on 18
<prof2004> I am a not so young IT prof, so I learned to eliminate problems step by step :-)
<ioria> prof2004,     lspci -nnk| pastebinit
<prof2004> ok
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p9Bkqcxfsv/
<ioria> prof2004,    so you are busing intel and intelmodule not loadind ?
<ioria> *using
<prof2004> should so, yes
<prof2004> the graphics is not running good, refresh is not working well
<ioria> prof2004,   sudo apt install --reinstall linux-generic
<prof2004> ok
<prof2004> done, but no so much happens
<prof2004> nothing is loaded down
<prof2004> 2 dpkg warnings
<ioria> prof2004,  paste them
<prof2004> file list of paket libroutermanager-plugins-gstreamer1 is missing
<prof2004> file list of paket libroutermanager0 is missing
<azi`> can someone help me out with this issue? it only happens if I run gpg as sudo:
<azi`> gpg --recv-keys 01EA5486DE18A882D4C2684590C8019E36C2E964
<azi`> gpg: keyserver receive failed: No data
<azi`> otherwise its all fine
<prof2004> system has de-packed linux-generic 4.15.0.42.44 and made a setup
<ioria> prof2004,  what desktop are yoiu using unity or gnome-shell ?
<prof2004> the new one, i think it is gnome, right
<prof2004> how can i check?
<ioria> prof2004, env | grep -i desktop
<prof2004> gnome
<ioria> prof2004, the only issue i can see now is the 8th intel core cpu
<prof2004> you mean this wonderful i7 8700 cpu?
<ioria> prof2004, yes... :)
<prof2004> is the cpu damaged?
<ioria> prof2004, idt so
<prof2004> ok, so I have to contact my supplier
<ioria> prof2004, reboot
<prof2004> ok
<prof2004> all 3 monitors are working with the dots
<prof2004> the dots have stalled
<prof2004> I remember, that I had this behavior, when I moved to 18.04
<prof2004> On 16.04 I have used the drive form the RX supplier, but they not working under 18.04
<prof2004> but here we got something else, I do not remember the name, but it worked well
<prof2004> the system is still stalled
<ioria> prof2004  i915.alpha_support=1 maybe ?
<prof2004> what do you mean?
<prof2004> after a dark monitor, now the messages are displayed
<ioria> prof2004  it was for 16.04 and cofee lake
<prof2004> last one, started hold until boot process finishes up
<prof2004> this msg was already before
<prof2004> when starting user sessions
<prof2004> last one before was started LSB: Starts or stops the xinetd daemon..
<ioria> prof2004  still black ?
<prof2004> no, read my last posts
<ioria> xinted daemons ? still exists ?
<prof2004> yes
<prof2004> and what i have seen before, when I have pushed the main button of the system to restart, the system showed some more messages to go down, it was not dead
<prof2004> I think it is waiting for something
<ioria> prof2004  xinetd it's no more in use,afaict
<prof2004> I have no clue, it is what is printed out
<prof2004> is there any way to reinstall the system without loosing all my setups and data?
<ioria> prof2004  start thinking it's not agraphic issue
<prof2004> you know, the system worked fine since month with the setup and hardware, until the last system update
<teward> prof2004: a reinstall probably wouldn't solve the problem because when you apply updates again you'll have a similar problem.  but unless your /home/ data is in a separate partition there is no easy way to reinstall while keeping your configs, etc. the same (you'd have to back up your data first to another device)
<ioria> prof2004  boot the 4.15.0-39 kernel (or what you have as spare)
<prof2004> data is no problem
<prof2004> ok, i will do a normal boot from the prev kernel
<prof2004> i am starting with .39
<ioria> prof2004  i saw a libunity update in your history.log,so i asked you what de were in use
<prof2004> sorry?
<ioria> never ind
<ioria> *mind
<prof2004> I do not understand
<ioria> not relevant
<prof2004> the system starts with the .39 version similar to the other version, currently all monitors are black
<ioria> prof2004  run out of ideas, maybe keep asking or come back back tomorrow .... we'll find a fix
<prof2004> If I do create a live usb and start from this usb stick, and it works, than there should be a problem with the curr. setup, right?
<ioria> right
<prof2004> system is on again with the same status, waiting for boot process
<prof2004> Let us finish our trials right now. Many thanks to you, ioria, for your support.
<prof2004> I will try the usb stick and come back here afterwards, may be tommorow.
<prof2004> good night to all
<diverdude> hi, i have windows 10 installed on C-drive. There are only 20G left on C drive. I have also a D drive with 800G left. Is it possible to install ubuntu as a dual boot on D drive? What implications might it have?
<sabrehagen> My cli applications are rendering incorrectly under tmux and I can't figure out why. Ubuntu 14.04, tmux 2.8, $TERM=xterm-256color, zsh. https://i.imgur.com/dbAL0EO.png
<sabrehagen> How should I proceed on debugging this issue?
<okdana> locale issue?
<glaucom> hi all
<glaucom> how start libreoffice from php ?
<glaucom> https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/001b2f50e3bb96ea9e3d6a07c8c76f3c/image.png
<glaucom> https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/95aa434b653e1b326482f2578376fee5/image.png
<diverdude> hi, i have windows 10 installed on C-drive. There are only 20G left on C drive. I have also a D drive with 800G left. Is it possible to install fedora as a dual boot on D drive? What implications might it have?
<teward> glaucom: you would have issues doing that from within PHP
<teward> because PHP doesn't have the GUI access
<diverdude> not fedora, i mean ubuntu
<glaucom> i can start libreoffice from php script
<nacc> glaucom: are you running debian?
<nacc> glaucom: also, your question is probably meant for a php specific channel, like #php
<glaucom> debian, ubuntu , same problem
<nacc> glaucom: you said "how start libreoffice from php ?" and "i can start libreoffice from php script"
<nacc> glaucom: so ... you know the answer to your own question?
<nacc> glaucom: or do you mean from a webservice?
<glaucom> webservice
<nacc> glaucom: what would that even mean? a webservice would spawn libreoffice on your webserver?
<glaucom> yes
<glaucom> on server runing php , open in lxde libreoffice gui
<nacc> glaucom: how is that at all useful? in any case, you need php support for this, as it has nothing to do with ubuntu really
<zzero1> 148f:3070 (rtl8187l ) @Linux xubuntu 4.15.0-29-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 17 15:39:52 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux modules loaded  rt2800usb rt2x00usb rt2800lib rt2x00lib Not working. Need some guidance (Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS)
<zzero1> is there any precompiled package with the drivers ?
<zzero1> modprobe rtl8187 says I do not have any rtl8187 kmodule installed
<nacc> rtl8187.ko is in the -extra package
<zzero1> this does not seem to compile
<nacc> zzero1: ?
<nacc> zzero1: there is nothing to compile in the extra package
<zzero1> https://github.com/Dekadencee/rtl8187-Linux-Driver
<zzero1> sorry
<nacc> zzero1: 1) you are running a very out of date kernel (-29 and 18.04 is on -42). 2) do you have the corresponding -extra modules package installed? (linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-29-generic)
<zzero1> well I'm running from live usb
<zzero1> no hdd at the moment
<nacc> zzero1: that answers, to some degree, 1)
<nacc> zzero1: can you answer 2) ?
<zzero1> hold on
<zzero1> yes
<nacc> `dpkg -S rtl8187.ko` in a pastebin
<zzero1> set to manually installed.
<kinghat> i had some funny stuff happen when installing VB: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/eeb0e2ca/ and now something similar with a snap package: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/f91e2f11/
<roadfish> I'm on Linux and MacOS and a relative of mine is on Windows. We are using Skype but I'm wondering if there is something else.
<roadfish> I see this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VoIP
<nacc> kinghat: your systemd appears fubar
<roadfish> Any opinions on a good voip if the other person is on Windows.
<zzero1> https://privatebin.net/?9d1ebae063d2f8ab#z/Zs6xY5PQAb16uljSh9BN3xLVf7A60MgSiTlOCoOCM=
<kinghat> lol
<nacc> roadfish: skype works fine, or you can use google hangouts/meet
<roadfish> I don't need to be part of some large network like Sype
<roadfish> /s/Sype/Skype
<nacc> zzero1: and what does `sudo modprobe rtl8187` say?
<xamithan> webrtc
<roadfish> nacc: ok, so lots of Linux people stick with Skype.
<roadfish> I'm just annoying because my Skype account is blocked up.
<nacc> roadfish: dunno, just saying it does work. I don't know what "blocked up" means
<roadfish> I mean something went wrong with my Skype account recently.
<nacc> roadfish: ok. not really a topic for here :)
<roadfish> ok, sure sorry ... I'll drop this whole Skype thread
<roadfish> I was just here to ask if there are Ubuntu people using something besides Skype.
<zzero1> registered new interface driver rtl8187
<roadfish> Hopefully that's more on-topic
<nacc> zzero1: so ... it works fine? you said before it doesn't.
<leftyfb> roadfish: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nacc> roadfish: unfortunately, polling for software isn't really a support topic. I'd suggest the channel leftyfb recommended or even just #linux. Be patient. Search around a bit too
<roadfish> Thanks. Don't want to pollute this channel. Thanks for telling me where to go.
<kinghat> nacc: like not fixable?
<de-facto> Is there a good lightweight IDE for CPP? CodeBlocks is extremely annoying and unstable...
<de-facto> compiling with CodeBlocks lets it just crash almost 50% of the cases!
<CarlFK> can I resize a vfat fs?  like this is 782m, I want to bump it up to 1g    http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz
<Platonides> CarlFK: yes
<qwebirc95665> hi, i just got an error: Failed to register: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.178" is not allowed to own the service "org.nutty" due to AppArmor policy
<Platonides> as with most filesystems, gparted can do that nicely in a graphical way
<qwebirc95665> i tried to open nutty
<qwebirc95665> is apparmor my antivirus or somethin?
<CarlFK> Platonides: do you know how I can script it?
<hyperlumic> qwebirc95665: AppArmor is a system that prevents things from doing things they shouldn't.
<qwebirc95665> oh
<Platonides> CarlFK: then you need to look at the underlying program used to do that...
<qwebirc95665> hyperklumic how can i found out if apparmor was wrong or nutty?
<qwebirc95665> https://pastebin.com/hMtjCdmY
<CarlFK> Platonides: does parted need a partition table?  and is vfat aka fat16 or 32?  im looking at https://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_chapter/parted_2.html#SEC25
<Goop> Hey, so I've been trying to use my XP-pen tablet with Ubuntu LTS 18.04, but the driver from them won't seem to execute. Here, let me pull up some of the errors and things that I've tried.
<kinghat> nacc just has this happen after puter started acting up and had to hard reset: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mOECtGoF/image.png and then terminal log is doing this: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/1b0c50ea/
<Goop> Okay, so here is more information on my issue with getting the XP-pen drawing tablet to work on Ubuntu: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8GQMQwxVHS/
<ash_worksi> does it follow FHS to put apgdiff ("Another Postgres Diff tool") files in `/usr/local/lib` and create a file called `/usr/local/bin/apgdiff` to run the command `java -jar "$(find /usr/local/lib/apgdiff/ -type f -name 'apgdiff-*.jar')" "$@"` ?
<Goop> Okay, so I may have found a solution for my problem. However, gksudo does not exist in 18.04, what is the solution?
<ash_worksi> ^ sounds like a riddle
<ash_worksi> "I am a solution, but I do not exist. What is the solution?"
<ash_worksi> "32 white horses on a red hill; first they chomp, then they stomp, then they stand still. What are they?"
<ash_worksi> (I guess it should be 16 white horses on 2 red hills)
<ash_worksi> but then it wouldn't rhyme
<erisco> systemd keeps starting my service on boot even though I removed the multi user target... any ideas?
<xamithan> did you do a systemctl disable service
<hyperlumic> 68 seconds.
<hyperlumic> They were here for a total of 68 seconds.
<xamithan> oh
#ubuntu 2018-12-06
<Platonides> CarlFK: see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table#VFAT
<Platonides> it will probably be fat32
<strangerr> systemd is giving mariadb.service a relative path to the notify socket, which breaks apparmor. consequently, mariadb is shipping an empty apparmor profile. when I go to write my own, i cant, because ubuntu's systemd implementation is passing a realative path to mariadb. systemd people said it's ubuntu's implementation of systemd, which should not be passing unit-files a relative path. how do i file a bug, or is this a know issue alrea
<slidinghorn> !bug | strangerr
<ubottu> strangerr: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<strangerr> slidinghorn: thanks mang
<Steven_M> nvidia question here: https://pastebin.com/raw/gdzignrE
<Kremator> hey folks, just did an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04, so far so "good" except i have a couple of oddities:
<Kremator> 1) all the icons' text in the desktop seems to have a shadow, but it is offset by too much and looks wierd
<Kremator> example of the issue: http://i.imgur.com/2LjPNyu.png
<slidinghorn> any non-WINE applications look like that?
<Kremator> slidinghorn, doesnt looks like
<Kremator> and just tested my cs 1.6 (under wine) and it does have odds fonts aswell
<slidinghorn> Might be something to ask in #winehq
<Kremator> slidinghorn, but those icons are on ubuntu, outside wine
<slidinghorn> The icons ship from upstream with WINE, I believe
<slidinghorn> plus, those are both pretty old games...they might be pretty close to the ones that came packaged from the publisher
<Kremator> slidinghorn, that is happening aswell with other icons wtf
<slidinghorn> which ones?  Have another screenshot? Is it another WINE application?
<Kremator> slidinghorn, yeah, im uploading the screeshot
<AndyChow888> Install the wine fonts
<Kremator> nope, even my folders icons shows text with weird text
<Kremator> slidinghorn, http://i.imgur.com/mfb4GKB.png
<Kremator> AndyChow888, sorry, which is the name of the package?
<AndyChow888> ttf-mscorefonts, etc
<slidinghorn> Kremator, to make it easy:  sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<AndyChow888> Kremator, the easiest way, for wine, is to install winetricks
<slidinghorn> and that
<AndyChow888> The restricted-extras won't fix the wine issue.
<Kremator> which fonts should i install first?
<Kremator> nvm, it has a "all fonts" selection
<AndyChow888> Yeah. All fonts is the best. corefonts would probably fix it, but why skimp?
<Kremator> yeah, specially when storage space is cheap and plentyful these days
<Steven_M> nvidia question here: https://pastebin.com/raw/gdzignrE
<rud0lf> is there a simple way to show all the matching packages that are _not_ installed?
<rud0lf> i've no practice with apt
<Kremator> rud0lf, what do you mean exactly by _not matching_
<slidinghorn> apt-cache search term
<Kremator> i mean, by _matching_
<slidinghorn> rud0lf, you can pipe that in to a less command if the list is too long
<rud0lf> for example, matching xfce4-*-plugin that are not installed
<qwefytuoityty> '
<qwefytuoityty> Ubuntu-Mate 18.04.1. What to do with it? sudo sh nvidiadriver.run = https://screenshots.firefox.com/aAj6X9BccYrTZu24
<AndyChow888> page not found
<AndyChow888> qwefytuoityty, you want to run nvidiadriver.run?
<Triffid_Hunter> qwefytuoityty: don't install nvidia drivers like that, you'll break everything. use https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/dev instead
<qwefytuoityty> why not install version NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-410.78.run?
<qwefytuoityty> not support version NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-410.78.run for ubuntu?
<qwefytuoityty> oh linux
<AndyChow888> Blame nVidia. Linux has nothing to do with this.
<XenophonF> amen
<qwefytuoityty> i can install nvidia driver only from Ubuntu repository, not from nvidia website? https://www.nvidia.ru/Download/driverResults.aspx/140242/ru
<AndyChow888> It's safer that way. The nVidia releases are likely compiled for a specif kernel version.
<AndyChow888> And if you install from the repository, all the updates etc will work, and the kernel parameters are already setup.
<lotuspsychje> Triffid_Hunter: why the /dev and not the whole graphics ppa?
<Triffid_Hunter> lotuspsychje: doesn't seem to have 396.54.09 or 415.18.04 which are required for vulkan transform feedback - in turn required for dxvk (wine d3d11 to vulkan translator) to work right
<lotuspsychje> ah i see Triffid_Hunter
<hateball> Triffid_Hunter: are you looking for nvidia ppa?
<lotuspsychje> hateball: a user wanted to install .sh driver from nvidia, Triffid_Hunter suggested the graphics ppa /dev to him
<hateball> lotuspsychje: Yeah, that'd be the route to go for 396.54.09
<lotuspsychje> hateball: and i wondered why, the /dev and not main
<hateball> Add the regular nvidia ppa, and the /dev one
<hateball> the dev one doesnt have nvidia-settings and such, so it's clever to have both
<hateball> if installing nvidia-driver-396 it'll be prefered from dev
<lotuspsychje> hateball: why's that?
<hateball> 415.18.04 is however not packaged there yet
<hateball> lotuspsychje: why's what?
<lotuspsychje> the 396 only dev
<hateball> lotuspsychje: you mean why it's not in main?
<hateball> it's considered a beta driver by nvidia
<lotuspsychje> hateball: no i mean you say 396 its prefer
<lotuspsychje> ah i get it now
<hateball> I'm saying apt will automagically grab the beta driver from /dev if you have both PPAs, but you also are able to get nvidia-settings and other packages from the main PPA
<hateball> those are not part of /dev
<lotuspsychje> so if its not an optimus, and ubuntu reccomends 396, go for the dev 396 right?
<hateball> I'd go for 396 over 415 right now, unless you have 2080 series card that needs 415 driver
<hateball> there were some Unity (game engine) bugs with 415 but they might have been fixed now
<lotuspsychje> yeah i always reccomend 390 and 396 to the GTX ones, or check what ubuntu-drivers reccomends
<lotuspsychje> but wasnt aware of the dev version
<Shmam47> Hey I'm having an issue when booting into my ubuntu 18.04 system. It loads through everything and then I see my cursor on the screen but it doesn't load into the desktop environment unless I ALT+F2 and manually do a `startx`. Once I'm in, I can see sddm-greeter using 25% of my cpu. Any ideas on that?
<hateball> lotuspsychje: it's really only needed for bleeding edge DVXK stuff
<hateball> DXVK*
<lotuspsychje> kk
<hateball> the latest native games require 396 anyhows, for vulkan stuff as well
<hateball> by latest I mean things like Tomb Raider games and so on, not SuperTux :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> hateball: yeah seen alot of users helped by the graphics ppa and latest 390 & 396
<lotuspsychje> 410 ive seen problems arise
<hateball> yep, 410 and 415 were completely unusable on my system for instance
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: are you on kubuntu 18.04?
<Shmam> yep
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: upgraded from 16.04 or so?
<Shmam> uhh yea
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: might be handy to see the text booting errors, could you screenshot before you can enter sddm?
<Shmam> yeah 1 sec, gonna reboot
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: F1 to see the textboot style,
<lotuspsychje> hateball: good to know
<Shmam> ok is there a way to screenshot this?
<Shmam> before I do the alt+f2 dance
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: your camera, or just saying the last lines to us
<Shmam> Everything has the [ OK ] before it so im gonna skip that
<Shmam> Started set console scheme.  created slice system-getty.slice     started terminate plymouth boot screen   started login service   started simple desktop display manager... started simple desktop display manager
<Shmam> those are the last few lines
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: ok and it freezes there? or can you get to login window?
<Shmam> freezes there
<Shmam> I get a cursor tho somehow
<Shmam> cant select text or anything
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: did you have unity also on 16.04 just kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> or
<Shmam> I dont think so. how can I check?
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: if you didnt install or use it yourself, it should not so dont worry
<Shmam> ok I didn't install it or use unity. I've always been with kde
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: you could try at text boot, entering TTY and purge sddm and reinstall right after
<Shmam> how do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: when your systemd is booting, press ctrl alt F1 or F2 or F3
<Shmam> like when it hangs?
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: that will drop you into a tty, no before it hangs
<Shmam> doesnt seem to be working
<Shmam> I cant switch it fast enough
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: you see a kubuntu logo loading at boot?
<Shmam> I'm in tty2 but its already hanging
<Shmam> nope
<Shmam> only services starting up
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: its that fast booting or?
<Shmam> shouldn't be. I think it hangs before the kubuntu logo
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Shmam> intel with the i7-7700U
<lotuspsychje> ok nice
<Shmam> I saw that issue online too haha
<Shmam> but I dont think thats whats causing my problem
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: normally if you can text boot to give us errors, you should be able to enter a tty before
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: can you still enter a grub recoverymode?
<Kremator> folks, i had a 18.04 instance that had an encrypted swap, dumbly, i destroyed that partition from outsid using a live cd, now i created a new swap, put it on the fstab and while my system works again, i get 3 minute 20 seconds of bootime...
<Kremator> any suggestion what it could be?
<Shmam> yeah 1 sec
<Shmam> wow theres a lot of kernels here
<Shmam> ok im in recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: drop to a rootshell with networking please
<Shmam> press enter or ctrl+d?
<Shmam> enter for maintenance or ctrl+d to continue
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: first enable the networking
<Shmam> whoops. shit
<Shmam> can I go back
<Shmam> or do I need to restart
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: depends what you did
<Shmam> just moved down to root shell prompt and hit enter
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: reboot and activate networking first from recovery menu
<lotuspsychje> then drop to the rootshell
<Shmam> gotcha
<Shmam> alright whats next
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: lets see your kernel first, uname -a gives you .42 ?
<Shmam> I picked 4.18.0-3-generic from the grub menu
<Shmam> not 100% sure that thats the same one that I use normally. should I go check?
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: 4.18 is cosmic kernel, hmm did you play with mainline?
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: bionic kernel should be 4.15.0-42-generic
<Shmam> I also had that option
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<Shmam> I had an issue with my ssd so I had to use a newer kernel at some point
<Shmam> I don't remember if I switched it back or not
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: ok good to know
<Shmam> I can go boot back into my regular system and see what kernel that's using if that would be helpful
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: lets see if your up to date: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Shmam> I don't think networking started successfully. It says temporary failure resolving: xxx
<lotuspsychje> hmm ok
<Shmam> but I did an apt update and upgrade from the terminal right before I rebooted my system
<Shmam> so everything should be up to date
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: ok tnx
<eden_> if I"m on 18.10 fresh install on a ssd should I worry about noatime... reading conflicting articles.
<eden_> anything I need to do to avoid lowering my ssd lifecycle?
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: as you upgraded 18.04 try to boot kernel 4.15 -42 please
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: lets see if you can get to sddm from there
<Kremator> folks, please help, im a bit desperate: http://dpaste.com/3CRKMXT.txt
<lotuspsychje> eden_: ubuntu is already tweaked for optimal ssd use
<Shmam> boot into recovery there or normal boot?
<lotuspsychje> eden_: but there are a few tweaks you still can consider
<eden_> lotuspsychje: good news, such as to consider?
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: normal boot, but with the right bionic kernel
<lotuspsychje> eden_: swappiness= 10, install preload, bleachbit your system for cleaning, use 0 cache on browsers,..
<eden_> lotuspsychje, I'll dig into those for good measure, but it sounds like I should expect reasonable life without much concern.
<Shmam> lotuspsychje: ok that one has the same issue, stuck on started sddm
<lotuspsychje_> sorry dc
<lotuspsychje_> !info preload | eden_ also usefull
<ubottu> eden_ also usefull: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2build1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 102 kB
<lotuspsychje_> eden_: what brand of ssd do you have?
<eden_> Not sure I have a relatively new flex 15 512gb ssd... its not an... easy laptop to open up.
<lotuspsychje_> eden_: you can see the brand from a terminal
<eden_> lenovo that is
<eden_> interesting looking for that command now
<lotuspsychje_> eden_: install inxi, then inxi -F
<eden_> vendor: SK Hynix model: HFS512GD9TNG-62A0A
<eden_> what the.
<lotuspsychje> eden_: ok, check their website if your device firmware is up to date
<eden_> looks like a dam cheap ssd, lol
<Shmam> so how bout that sddm eyyy
<lotuspsychje> eden_: either then that recent ssd brands cant easyly break these days, its the ammount of data flowing tru that influences the lifetime
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: did you see my last advice?
<lotuspsychje> Shmam:  Shmam: allrighty, try to get networking going on a rootshell, then sudo apt purge sddm kubuntu-desktop and reinstall right after
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: after reinstall, restart sddm with systemctl
<Shmam> rootshell on -42?
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: sure
<Shmam> I cant get networking working though
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: you got cable?
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: we need networking to be able to reinstall packages
<Shmam> right, thats why I waited to uninstall haha
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: another option would be, booting a kubuntu 18.04 live and install over existing, and save your /home from there and rescue system this way
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: or, as a test try to !nomodeset into your system
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Shmam> hold on, I need to find a usbc dongle :cry:
<Shmam> should be able to get ethernet once I find this boi
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: going for a break first, feel free to ask in the channel where you stuck allright
<lotuspsychje> other volunteers read along
<Shmam> might dc here while I hook up a network switch
<Shmam> ok cool networking over ethernet works
<zetheroo> I am using Slack in Ubuntu 18.04 and there is the option in the preferences 'Launch app on login', however it never has worked. When rebooting the app doesn't launch after login and the setting is no longer enabled.
<zetheroo> How would one go about troubleshooting this?
<lapion> I am having troubles removing files from a ppa that does not exist anymore
<iomari> greetings, what is the default vnc gnome client on 18.04?
<Shmam> so my crontab doesnt seem to be working. it just has `@reboot /usr/bin/tilda` which doesnt work
<ducasse> Shmam: it won't - cron will not have access to your x session, use an autostart job instead to start it on login
<Shmam> that worked ty
<ducasse> yw
<sfdebug> hi, i think my boot is in "fast boot mode" because i can't enter in BIOS Setup, so, does anyone know how can i disable fast boot in ubuntu?
<lapion> how long will the 16.0.4 repositories remain InRelease ?
<lotuspsychje> lapion: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<lapion> 16.04.5 is still supported
<markey165> Hi guys, anyone here use remmina?
<lapion> lotuspsychje, 16.04.5 is still supported
<lapion> how long will the 16.04.5 repositories remain InRelease ?
<arndff> Hello. I have a very annoying problem. When I'm about to login, if my keyboard layout isn't English but Bulgarian... and I type my password, ctrl+a shortcut doesn't work. If I switch to English layout, the shortcut works fine.
<arndff> Also, in google chrome, if my layout is bulgarian -> I can't use keyboard shortcut: ctrl+[1-9] (to switch tabs). If the layout is english, the shortcuts work fine.
<arndff> I have no idea why the shortcuts depend on the layout... Shouldn't be like this IMO. Please help me out to fix it.
<markey165> I'm fairly new to Linux, and am using Remmina to connect to my windows machines. Works ok, but crashes regularly. I updated it from the Remmina repo but it hasn't fixed the problem. Is there a way i can troubleshoot why its crashing?
<prof2004> hi, is ioria in there?
<prof2004> I would like to resume the chat we had yesterday night
<prof2004> it is my system, ubuntu kernel 4.15.0-42-generic
<prof2004> I have now startet with the live system from USB and get the system hang up with error messages
<prof2004> somebody else, who can help me?
<MJCD> where in ubuntu 18 do you set the default browser?
<sebsebseb> hi
<diskin> MJCD, click on the top-right panel, click last like (your user name) and choose "Account settings"
<arndff> Ubuntu 18.04 non-latin shortcuts sometimes don't work. Help me, please.
<MJCD> diskin, thanks heaps
<MJCD> <3
<arndff> @diskin, can you help me?
<diskin> arndff, not sure yet :)
<arndff> Okay...
<sbraz> hello, i'm migrating a server from i386 to amd64 following https://wiki.debian.org/CrossGrading and i'm running into a problem with dpkg --set-selections, for instance echo "nagios-nrpe-plugin:amd64 install" | dpkg --set-selections fails
<sbraz> whereas apt install nagios-nrpe-plugin works correctly and replaces the i386 pkg with the amd65 one
<rory> I have a script that references some file ~/foo
<rory> If I am root, and I run this script as a user using "sudo -u username my_script.sh" it is still getting evaluated as /root/ instead of the user's home directory
<rory> how can I get it to work as the user I am sudoing as?
<rory> OK I found -H option to sudo, thanks rory
<arndff> Hello. I have a problem with non-latin keyboard shortcuts with some applications. Can you help me?
<arndff> Can't try this solution: https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/ubuntu/java-non-latin-shortcuts as the repo has already been deleted.
<arndff> Looking forward for some suggestions because this is really annoying!
<platzhirsch> I got really confused when I saw that /etc/resolv.conf kept pointing to 127.0.0.1, it's only later I learned systemd-resolved is setting up a local DNS server, but this one has troubles resolving the DNS connection, never seems to correctly set it when connecting to WiFi
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kreyren> https://pastebin.com/Ui1nT9Uv how do you resolve this on ubuntu
<ioria> kreyren, are you on wayland ?
<kreyren> ioria: i think so
<kreyren> should i switch on X ?
<ioria> kreyren, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<kreyren> ioria: wayland
<ioria> kreyren, what uubntu version ? 18.04 or 17.10
<kreyren> 18.10
<kreyren> fresh update from 16.04 and 18.04
<ioria> kreyren, you 'could' use root gui appon wayland (sudo xhost si:localuser:root) but probably better use Xorg session
<kreyren> ok switching on X thanks for info
<ioria> np
<Aliekezhi> hi, how can I do multiple ssh in one command ? for example, ssh foo, then from foo : ssh bar, but in one single command ?
<Aliekezhi> (i tried with ssh foo -C 'ssh bar' without success )
<hyperlumic> A more specific example would help.
<Aliekezhi> hyperlumic, you want to ssh@myserver1
<Aliekezhi> from my server1, you want to ssh to myserver2
<Aliekezhi> hyperlumic, how can you do that from one single command ?
<hyperlumic> Interactively, or what?
<hyperlumic> I get that you're trying to chain SSH sessions, but what is the actual command you're trying to run on server 2?
<Aliekezhi> hyperlumic, nothing, I just want to get there without having to do ssh 2 times, but having a preconfigured command in my terminal profile to get there :)
<hyperlumic> Not going to work.
<geirha> Aliekezhi: you can use ProxyCommand in a host entry in .ssh/config
<hyperlumic> ssh user@host somecommand assumes that the command isn't interactive.
<ioria> sounds a local/remote  port forwarding
<Aliekezhi> hyperlumic, well with ssh myserver1 -C "ssh myserv2" I get an error
<hyperlumic> That's my point.
<hyperlumic> Though the error would help.
<Aliekezhi> "mesg: ttyname failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<hyperlumic> As expected.
<hyperlumic> You're not going to be able to start an interactive ssh session on server 2 that way.
<geirha> Aliekezhi: With an entry like this in ~/.ssh/config: http://ix.io/1vnl   running  ssh bar   will ssh to bar.example.com via foo.example.com
<hyperlumic> Using netcat?
<hyperlumic> That's secure. </sarcasm>
<gst568923> hi guys I have this simple script https://pastebin.com/zMu7vz4q and I would like substitute for cycle with a command 'find' to search inside root folder recursively
<gst568923> I have write this, but is wrong: find . -type f -name *.txt -exec mv -n "$(date -r "$filename" +"%Y-%m-%d_$filename")" '{}' \;
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: maybe something for ##linux or #bash ?
<JimBuntu> gst568923, I got it this far for you... need to remove the path information for the last use of the {}...      find . -type f -iname "*.txt" -exec sh -c 'cp {} "$(date -r {} +"%Y-%m-%d_{}")"' \;
<JimBuntu> gst568923, I was using cp instead of mv to see if it worked, you'll want to swap that once you complete the final one
<gst568923> JimBuntu not work
<JimBuntu> right, because you "need to remove the path information for the last use of the {}"
<geirha> ouch, don't inject the filename into sh. find will *not* sanitize it. Pass it as argument instead.  -exec sh -c 'cp "$1" ...' sh {} \;
<radkos> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome radkos
<radkos> how can i generate moderated iops on my hdd
<radkos> lets say i want to make 10% per process, and if i start three similar processes simultaneously i can get 30%
<radkos> whatever bash script i made hdd cache comes across and @$!>?!#
<radkos> any idea haw can i make this process constant going around the hdd caching . some kind of /dev/urandom magic or else?
<hans_henrik> iirc there is a meta-package that installs whatever-version-of-gcc-used-to-compile-the-current-kernel, any idea what it was called?
<lotuspsychje> hans_henrik: share to the channel whats your end goal, volunteers might be able to think along
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: build-essential ?
<hggdh> ^
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> anyone know a good application to store passwords ?
<Cheez> I use keepassxc on all platforms
<hans_henrik> im trying to add some patches to the kernel.   the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel recommends getting the kernel sources with `apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)` - but it doesn't say anything about where the source is located, apparently.
<roadmr> asdfgh: if you're ok with something remote, I've been happy with lastpass
<hans_henrik> where is the source located after running apt-get source?
<teward> hans_henrik: whatever directory you were in
<teward> so if you were in /tmp/ it'd download the files and unzip to folders within /tmp./
<teward> hans_henrik: type pwd
<teward> it'll give you a file directory path, if you didn't change dirs after you rant he command it's in that directory
<teward> ran the apt-get source command*
<Cheez> teward: the directory where you ran it
<Cheez> apt doesn't track source, it just downloads it to wherever you run the command
<teward> Cheez: you mean to tell that to hans_henrik not me :P
<teward> ^ that
<Cheez> sorry
<teward> which is what i said
<hans_henrik> oh lel, nvm. thanks
<hans_henrik> uhm, > Picking 'linux-signed' as source package instead of 'linux-image-4.15.0-42-generic'
<hans_henrik> and the download went way too fast
<hans_henrik> somehow `apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)`   doesn't get me the kernel source, i think.
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: apt-get source linux
<leftyfb> though, that won't get the current version. Not sure
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: looks like it worked
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: That will download only the GA kernel I think
<hans_henrik> GA? i'm not using a HWE kernel anyway
<hans_henrik> what's GA?
<leftyfb> The kernel that got released when your version of ubuntu was released
<hans_henrik> anyway, i'm running 4.15.0-42-generic , and "apt-get source linux" is downloading "4.15.0-42.45", so it can't be that far off
<hans_henrik> #1 is according to uname -a
<leftyfb> which version of ubuntu are you running?
<hans_henrik> VERSION="18.04.1 LTS (Bionic Beaver)"
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: why do you think you need to compile your own kernel?
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: because an aircrack-ng tutorial is telling me to install this patch https://git.kali.org/gitweb/?p=packages/linux.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/patches/features/all/kali-wifi-injection.patch;hb=refs/heads/kali/master  in my kernel
 * leftyfb sigh
<hans_henrik> ( this 1 to be specific  https://www.aircrack-ng.org/~~V:/doku.php?id=install_drivers )
<hans_henrik> supposedly enables raw monitor mode for wifi drivers
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: sudo iw list|grep -A10 "Supported interface"
<leftyfb> if you see "monitor" in the list, then you are able to put your wifi card into promiscuous mode. No kernel compiling needed
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6dMpNcPwCN/
<hans_henrik> i do see monitor mode there
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: what is your end goal here?
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: record someone signing in to a WPA2-PSK encrypted wifi network, so i can run an offline dictionary attack on the WPA2 password?
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: why?
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: sorry, i don't want to discuss why i'm doing this.
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: then you should not be asking for help with it here. We do not condone such activities. Please stop what you are doing.
<lotuspsychje> hans_henrik: there's a ##kernel channel if you need
<hans_henrik> i won't ask for help with WPA2 here, i merely wanted help with getting the kernel source.
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: you will no longer receive help me from after knowing your intentions are malicious in nature. I'm sure others here will also cease to assist you in your goals for the same reason
<leftyfb> "help from me"
<hans_henrik> right, feel free to /ignore
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: I'll be sure to also point out your intentions to anyone assisting you. To make sure they know they are contributing to malicious activities.
<hans_henrik> for the record, secrecy does not imply malice.
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: yup
<hyperlumic> hans_henrik: If you aren't willing to divulge your reasoning behind something that is otherwise quite possibly illegal without the consent of the monitored party, do not expect a positive response.
<hans_henrik> i'm not doing anything illegal, and the monitored party is my own phone.
<lordcirth> hans_henrik, then 1) you should have said that instead of "someone" and 2) Why?
<perplexity> anyone running ubuntu on a dell 17 7000?
<leftyfb> perplexity: that isn't your question
<leftyfb> perplexity: what can we help you with?
<perplexity> leftyfb: surely it is. im having difficulty install debian on my new laptop as the firmware for my network card is not in any existing deb release. so im wondering if anyone has had success installing ubuntu on it
<leftyfb> perplexity: try it
<leftyfb> perplexity: try booting a live cd/sub
<leftyfb> usb*
<perplexity> leftyfb: good answer
<perplexity> your right, will do
<Dave_Elec> Hey everyone... I did do-release-upgrade from bionic to cosmic and it got an error setting up udev... and crashed and I removed the udev post instalation script and it tried to configure the rest of the packages... and i got a lot of errors... then i dpkg --configured them all and autoremoved un-necessary packages... now when i login i get profile permission errors and preety unstable distro.. what shall I do?
<Dave_Elec> It's really messed up
<pragmaticenigma> Dave_Elec: Restore your backup, make sure you do not have any third party PPAs enabled when you try again
<Dave_Elec> pragmaticenigma: I didn't make one
<pragmaticenigma> uhm... that's a tough one then
<Dave_Elec> :(
<leftyfb> Dave_Elec: make a backup of your files you have on the machine now using a live usb. Then install 18.04 from scratch
<leftyfb> Dave_Elec: I wouldn't recommend going with 18.10. Stick with 18.04
<leftyfb> But that's just my opinion
<leftyfb> or install 18.10 from scratch if that's what you really want
<Dave_Elec> So no going back?
<leftyfb> Dave_Elec: it's not worth the time it would take
<hc027> Hey there. I am in Grub Rescue on a Latin American keyboard, and I can't make an equals sign
<hc027> like, it puts keys as though Im on a US keyboard
<hc027> so shift 9 is open parens instead of close
<hc027> but I cant do equals sign
<roadmr> hc027: the equal sign is 2 keys to the right of 0
<roadmr> hc027: no shift needed
<roadmr> hc027: if you have access to a browser, google "us keyboard layout", that should show you roughly where keys are
<hc027> THANK YOU roadmr!!!!
<hc027> THANKS!
<roadmr> \o/
<awer> hi, how do i make this sime bash script run/refresh on the same line "while true; do date; sleep 1; done"
<awer> fixed now
<nacc> for reference to anyone else. Don't reinvent wheels. use `watch` for the above.
<leftyfb> also, tty-clock? :)
<Bluefoxicy> anyone having trouble with libnss-winbind in 18.04?
<Bluefoxicy> like wbinfo -u shows users, but getent passwd or id fails?
<nacc> leftyfb: lol, yeah, i wasn't even looking at the command they were running
<Bluefoxicy> o
<Bluefoxicy> it looks like 18.04 is moving to lsass for linux
<ntd> so, i've got this device with a touchscreen. autorotate doesn't work on bionic but does works on debian testing. looking through logs i can only see modeset changes in syslog
<ntd> any way to hunt down the missing package/wrong config?
<nacc> ntd: did you enable rotate (it's an icon in the logout menu, iirc, in gnome)
<ntd> the button/icon doesn't even show
<ntd> on bionic. both button/icon and autorotate present and accounted for on deb :)
<ntd> i can manually rotate through settings->devices->display though
<tgm4883> ntd: do you have iio-sensor-proxy installed
<nacc> ntd: that's unrelated to the accelerometer being detected and functional
<lotuspsychje> ntd: last user i talked for a touchscreen had a hard time on gnome, more luck on unity for touch support
<nacc> lotuspsychje: it's always been the exact opposite for me :)
<ntd> iio-sensor-proxy present
<tgm4883> ntd: if you run 'monitor-sensor' and rotate your tablet do you see indications that it knows it's being rotated?
<ntd> checking
<nacc> ntd: also, is iio-sensor-proxy running?
<ntd> working on deb, rebooting
<tgm4883> nacc: good question
<nacc> i just noticed on both of my 18.04 systems (where rotation was working last week) it's not running and the systemd unit is dead
<tgm4883> Might help to know what device it is too
<ntd> "waiting for iio-sensor-proxy to appear"
<ntd> :)
<spacecrab> so debian has devuan, is there something similar for ubuntu?
<spacecrab> i prefer the comforts of ubuntu and supportability over debian
<ntd> "systemctl start iio-sensor-proxy", still nothing
<tgm4883> spacecrab: might help to know what devuan is
<spacecrab> basically debian distro w/o systemd
<tgm4883> I'm doubtful there is one
<tgm4883> at least, not one that I'd want to use
<spacecrab> dang. i'll do some research on my own and share back if i find anything worthwhile/well structured
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | spacecrab
<ubottu> spacecrab: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<nacc> ntd: did it actually start for you?
<ntd> journalctl -xe: call to iio-sensor-proxy failed, "the name was not provided by any .service files"
<ntd> nope
<spacecrab> i understand systemd well and have been architecting automated stuffs with it for a long time
<nacc> ntd: right, i'm loooking at that too
<ntd> shows in systemctl list-unit-files though
<spacecrab> but i am philosophically against it is all
<tgm4883> ntd: what device?
<spacecrab> so personally id like to remove my usage
<lotuspsychje> spacecrab: read the transition part in the wiki
<spacecrab> will do. i was a little thrown off by how it says going from upstart to systemd
<ntd> device unknown. has some corp branding, dunno what it actually is :)
<nacc> spacecrab: ok, then don't use ubuntu, i'd say (systemd is the only supported option)
<ntd> logs outputs are all eerily generic
<tgm4883> ntd: what tablet?
<spacecrab> right, my hopes were the inverse. using an ubuntu without systemd, like how devuan is to debian
<spacecrab> but thanks for your input pplz- i'll share if i find anything interesting
<nacc> spacecrab: yes, we understood. That's not a supported option.
<ntd> trusty+upstart
<spacecrab> ^considered that, but it's pretty old now-a-days
<ntd> pay for extended support
<ntd> :P
<spacecrab> hehehe
<lotuspsychje> its still supported and esm yeah
<spacecrab> i do know a friend at canonical, time to pull strings!
<spacecrab> :laugh:
<spacecrab> i guess i could just use devuan, i just am not as big of a fan of debian
<spacecrab> it never feels "as good" or as well supported
<lotuspsychje> spacecrab: come to #ubuntu-discuss
<spacecrab> oh, sorry. sure
<ntd> running iio-sensor-proxy manually does nothing
<nacc> ntd: it doesn't run even manually here
<ntd> https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/5/31/3
<ntd> https://github.com/hadess/iio-sensor-proxy/issues/71
<halvard> How can I scan a specific online IP range? I've tried nmap, but the commands I have found just scans a few
<nacc> ntd: does the udevadm command from the gh issue show any devices for you?
<halvard> (not locally)
<nacc> ntd: or this one: `G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all iio-sensor-proxy
<nacc> ** (process:27950): DEBUG: 12:04:40.403: Could not find any supported sensors
<nacc> err, just taht first line sorry
<ntd> udevadm info --export-db | grep -C 3 iio <- no outout
<ntd> trying
<nacc> ntd: fyi, this did work ... last week. So it's new that it's failling. I'm going to reboot this machine to test something
<ntd> i've been trying to get this working since week 47
<ntd> G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all iio-sensor-proxy: ** (process:1234): DEBUG: XX:XX:XX.XXX: Could not find any supported sensors
<nacc> ntd: yeah, so it's a kernel issue
<nacc> ntd: i'm checking some stuff
<ntd> [] acer_wmi: Acer Laptop ACPI-WMI Extras
<ntd> [] acer_wmi: Unsupported machine has AMW0_GUID1, unable to load
<ntd> def not an acer. also mentioned in that gh issue
<ntd> trying to boot bionic with deb kernel 4.9
<ntd> doh. /lib/modules won
<ntd> doh. /lib/modules won't check out :)
<ntd> anyway. wasn't working on 4.15.0-39 and isn't working on -42
<nacc> ntd: do you have a /sys/bus/iio directory?
<nacc> ntd: and, can you reboot back to debian and see if that is present there, if it's not in ubuntu?
<ntd> it was there on deb
<ntd> rebooting now
<nacc> ntd: interesting, i think that's the bug, but i'm not sure
<nacc> ntd: LP: #1792813 may be relevant
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1792813 in linux (Ubuntu Cosmic) "iio-sensor-proxy says: "Could not find any supported sensors" on Dell XPS 15 9575 2-in-1 on Cosmic 18.10" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792813
<ntd> no /sys/bus/iio
<nacc> ntd: yeah that's the issue
<nacc> would need to go back in the kernels to debug it, i know it did work
<ntd> dmesg | grep -i sens: hid-sensor-hub XXXXXXX: item XXXX parsing failed, hid-sensor-hub XXXX: parse failed, hid-sensor-hub: probe of XXXXX failed with error -22
<ntd> lshw | grep -i sens: nothing
<sirality> hello. i have a script that runs a command and uses xclip to put it on the clipboard and it works fine. i'd like to use it as a keyboard shortcut, and when i do, it does run, but it doesn't affect the clipboard. is there a workaround for this?
<nacc> ntd: i just tested (am currently in) 4.19 and also doesn't work. I filed LP: #1807250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1807250 in linux (Ubuntu) "At some point in the 18.04 cycle, /sys/bus/iio has disappeared from my system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1807250
<nacc> ntd: what kernel is your debian machine on?
<ntd> 4.18... something. lemme check
<nacc> ntd: and in debian, can you check `lsmod | grep iio` ?
<holonium> Hello
<holonium> I was wondering if I could get some help setting up virtualbox on Ubuntu 18.10, I have been receiving a large number of Qt errors.
<ntd> 4.18.20
<nacc> ntd: ok
<ntd> hid_sensor_iio_common    16384  7 hid_sensor_gyro_3d,hid_sensor_trigger,hid_sensor_incl_3d,hid_sensor_als,hid_sensor_accel_3d,hid_sensor_magn_3d,hid_sensor_rotation
<ntd> hid_sensor_hub         20480  9 hid_sensor_gyro_3d,hid_sensor_trigger,hid_sensor_iio_common,hid_sensor_incl_3d,hid_sensor_als,hid_sensor_accel_3d,hid_sensor_magn_3d,hid_sensor_rotation,hid_sensor_custom
<nacc> ntd: and on ubuntu, i assume it comes back empty?
<holonium> What are you guys talking about?
<ntd> yup
<ntd> this also affects sleep and stuff
<nacc> ntd: ok, modprobing those modules on my system, /sys/bus/iio shows up
<nacc> ntd: i'm still debugging
<ntd> iio shows up
<nacc> ntd: here udev still doesn't see any devices
<ntd> not here either. nothing in dmesg, rotate not working
<nacc> and yeah, /sys/bus/iio/devices is empty
<nacc> i'm guessing on debian it's not? :)
<ntd> mhm
<ntd> the acer wmi stuff also present on deb, prolly irrelevant
<TJ-> nacc: have you lost some IIO devices?
<nacc> TJ-: yeah
<nacc> TJ-: apparently :)
<ntd> TJ-, appears to be another case of futuristic stuff being tacked onto old kernels :)
<TJ-> Some present over ACPI/i2c without a specific driver
<nacc> TJ-: it's almost certainly a regression, I'm trying to figure out where :)
<nacc> TJ-: well, i'm pretty sure it's wrong for there to be no /sys/bus/iio at all
<ntd> TJ-, you still have the opinion that 4.4.0->34 being "incompatible" with amdgpu-pro because of something from 4.8 being tacked onto ubuntu kernel 4.4 is AMDs fault?
<lotuspsychje> ntd: can you try hibernate and come back as a test?
<Dave_Elec> how can I create "shared to other computers" local network without using NetworkManager?
<ntd> systemctl hibernate, Failed to hibernate system via logind: Sleep verb not supported
<ntd> suspend did work
<lotuspsychje> ntd: some fedora but mentioned it back working after hibernate
<lotuspsychje> bug
<kreyren> Why is not vulkan with preference for AMDGPU not installed/set by default if amd gpu is detected?
<OerHeks> maybe you need to install mesa-vulkan-drivers too ?
<OerHeks> !info mesa-vulkan-drivers
<ubottu> mesa-vulkan-drivers (source: mesa): Mesa Vulkan graphics drivers. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 1356 kB, installed size 5298 kB
<kreyren> yep those needs to be installed, but i'm asking to why are they not included by default? (thinking about making a bug report)
<kreyren> Since ubuntu is made to work OutOfTheBox..
<ntd> nacc, brand of your device?
<Dave_Elec> can I use pppd with NeteorkManager service running?
<Dave_Elec> It seems like when I start the service pppd stops to work
<Dave_Elec> I think NetworkManager is stealing it from pppd
<q9> Hi, everytime on gnome when my screen blanks, my audio gets turned off. How do I make the audio surviving the screen blanking?
<f3bruary> I dun goofed up my graphics. I added ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers , updated and it broke my graphics (Intel integrated). I tried restoring using ppa-purge but it didn't help. Right now my monitor seems to cycle through the last 3 frames over and over.
<xamithan> !nomodeset | f3bruary
<ubottu> f3bruary: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nacc> ntd: i have two, yoga 900 and a t470s
<nacc> ntd: (lenovo both, that is)
<f3bruary> xamithan: I was able to fix it just now. I had to remove "CLUTTER_PAINT=disable-clipped-redraws:disable-culling" from my /etc/environment. I added it to try and get rid of cursor trails
<phox_> hi! I seem to have muted the left side of my speakers. How do i unmute? In the settings menu all settings are normal, the slider is in the middle
<xamithan> heh,  well you never mentioned that
<ntd> on debian all the iio devices are i2c under the hood
<ntd> in /sys/bus/i2c there are some differences
<f3bruary> xamithan: I know. I added that line right before I added the ppa and rebooted. I assumed it was the ppa that broke my gfx.
<f3bruary> xamithan: thanks anyways ;)
<ntd> nacc, /sys/class/devices. on bionic is have a 2-002c -> ../../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/i2c-2/2-002c (the smbus controller)
<ntd> it's not there on deb
<ntd>  /sys/bus/i2c/devices even
<nacc> ntd: any difference between the two in `lsmod | grep i2c` ?
<ntd> nopr
<ntd> nope
<nacc> ntd: hrm
<nacc> so it's possibly a detection issue
<ntd> note: it is present in bus/i2c on *bionic* (iio not working), missing on deb (iio working)
<ntd> nacc, you have "hid-sensor-hub 1:2:3:4: parse: failed" in dmesg?
<calamari> Is there a minimal installation for Ubuntu, similar to what I'd get if I used debootstrap (no gui, etc)?
<ntd> -server?
<calamari> hoping for something like the Debian installer, where I don't have to select a gui, or other utilities if I don't want to
<ioria> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<EDinNY> It's been a long time since I manually used fdisk.  Are Extended Partitions still a thing?
<calamari> I'll try that, thanks
<ryuo> EDinNY: only for dos/mbr labels. gpt doesn't need that hack.
<calamari> the mini iso does not appear to allow me to select
<calamari> oops didn't mean to send that, thought I deleted it
<patx> hello if my laptop becomes disconnect to the internet it freezes, and if it cant find a network to connect to it during start up at login it also freezes. what can i do to troubleshoot this problem?
<calamari> although it didn't have a package select, it gave a minimal system so I'm happy.. thanks :)
<yetAnotherHuman> What would you guys recommend as a pastebin type tool?
<slidinghorn> yetAnotherHuman, pastebinit comes auto-installed
<BlueGriffin> slidinghorn, is this used simply to hold text ?
<slidinghorn> BlueGriffin, yes...it's essentially something primarily used to pipe the output of a command into a pastebin, and it returns a URL for you to access it
<Towser> hi guys, I'm having problems installing Avast on Ubuntu, can anyone help?
<spacecrab> w-why would you wanna do that
<leftyfb> Towser: don't
<leftyfb> Towser: you do not need it. The only thing it will do for you is take resources
<Towser> well, I do need an anti varus
<leftyfb> Towser: no, you don't
<Towser> virus*
<spacecrab> @leftyfb: and increase your attack vector... hilariously enough
<leftyfb> spacecrab: not likely, especially if it's running in wine
<spacecrab> nah they have a native linux something-or-other
<leftyfb> Towser: It is VERY unlikely you will ever come across a virus that will function on your machine, especially one that Avast would prevent
<spacecrab> either way though, anything needing enough access to do "security" stuff is gonna increase your attack vector due to the access it has during runtime
<spacecrab> i digress, and agree with leftyfb, dont do it
<Towser> is there a better anit virus?
<leftyfb> Towser: you do not need one
<spacecrab> adblocker, and if you want to be paranoid: use noscript
<spacecrab> dont install packages from unknown sources, same w/PPAs, etc
<slidinghorn> Towser, while they're not particularly needed, take a look at clamav for a linux antivirus.  Like others have said though, you're very unlikely to need one unless you're careless
<spacecrab> ^+1 for ClamAV if you _must_
<spacecrab> otherwise you can screen individual files with services like virustotal.com
<leftyfb> clamav is useless. I'd challenge anyone to go find a virus that you could come across easily that clamav will prevent .... in under an hour.
<leftyfb> Towser: why do you think you need an antivirus?
<Towser> leftyfb,  because I think my ubuntu got a virus
<leftyfb> Towser: it didn't
<leftyfb> Towser: why do you think that?
<Towser> leftyfb, something keeps popping up asking me to call a number, it's not the internet either
<leftyfb> Towser: ok, is one of the popups running right now?
<Towser> leftyfb, no, it's random
<leftyfb> Towser: close your "internet". Then open a terminal and type: ps -ef |egrep "chrom|firefox"
<happyhobo> Can I get help with KDE Neon here?
<leftyfb> !ask | happyhobo
<ubottu> happyhobo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tgm4883> Towser: it would be helpful to see a screenshot of this popup
<tgm4883> !neon | happyhobo
<ubottu> happyhobo: KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<happyhobo> OK, KDE Neon is kubuntu stripped but it's not an official flavor, does that mean I'm out of luck?
<leftyfb> tgm4883: I guarantee you it's a browser window. He's probably got chrome running in the background and some extension installed because they clicked on something they shouldn't have
<happyhobo> Gee.
<leftyfb> nobody is writing viruses for linux distributions, especially ones that pop up a window to call a numner
<leftyfb> number*
<leftyfb> Towser: would you like help troubleshooting the issue?
<spacecrab> @leftyfb could be a bad browser extension
<spacecrab> thats a relatively common problem cross-platform...
<tgm4883> spacecrab: there's a lot of things that it could be, but without additional information we're probably at a stopping point
<spacecrab> agreed
<qwebirc95665> Hello, i rsynced my phone to my pc and have a iron lock and a iron X on it. what does this X mean?
<leftyfb> qwebirc95665: what kind of phone? How did you "sync" it?
<qwebirc95665> android phone with the app myRSync, the symbols are on the synced folder and subfolder
<leftyfb> qwebirc95665: read-only/no permission
<leftyfb> they probably got written as root
<qwebirc95665> that could be, the secound folder of the SC-card has only the lock and i need there a passwort as well
<qwebirc95665> https://postimg.cc/0M0cXppW
<Towser> leftyfb, yeah
<lordcirth> qwebirc95665, you can right-click and view properties to see permissions.  Or ls -l in a terminal.
<okamis> Hello, How do I change permanently my X11 keyboard layout? Using "setxkbmap se dvorak_a5" works for the current session. I tried in xinitrc but it resets as soon as i login as my user. I tried xorg.conf.d/00-keyboard. And I tried localectl
<qwebirc95665> thx @ lordcirth, leftyfb
<slidinghorn> Asked this in -mate a few hours ago, but no answer yet:  What can I do when my menu doesn't match what it shows in mozo?  Is there just a config file somewhere that I can maintain instead?  (current issue:  Steam shows under "games" in mozo, but not in the menu itself)
<slidinghorn> this is in ubuntu MATE, if it wasn't obvious
<slidinghorn> I think I may have figured this out:  Steam was also listed under "internet" - I think MATE took the instance that was mentioned later alphabetically as some kind of override, and only "wants" to put it in one place.
<Towser> leftyfb, i'm here
<seerosengiesser> Hello, I am using Kubuntu 18.10, and I am trying to install the package latte-dock. That does not work unfortunately, it says the package has unmet dependencies. Here is the exact message: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jphsJByJWn/
<slidinghorn> seerosengiesser, how exactly are you trying to install it?
<calamari> seerosengiesser: you might also try: sudo apt-get update
<seerosengiesser> Oh, stupid mistake by me. It installed now, thanks. :D
<calamari> happens to all of us :)
<slingamn> i'm trying to add a PPA according to the instructions here: https://launchpad.net/+help-soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<slingamn> however i was not asked to confirm a gpg fingerprint
<slingamn> a new keyring appears to have been added to /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/
<slingamn> is this expected? it seems like i typed `apt-add-repository ppa:bar/baz` and it just silently imported an untrusted key
<mindofmateo> Hello.  Is there any way to schedule a system shutdown even if it is asleep?  I have tried searching, but I only find questions about how to schedule shutdown or sleep in general, not to ensure that a shutdown occurs at a specific time even if the system is asleep.
<slingamn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding_Launchpad_PPA_Repositories it sounds like this is the expected functionality of add-apt-repository
<imi> hi
<imi> despite having a registered username, and despite hexchat being configured to auto identify me, I always end up in #ubuntu-unregged. Is there anything I can do to avoid this?
<slidinghorn> imi, I'm assuming that hexchat autojoins before the identify process is complete.  I haven't looked to see if it's possible, but maybe have a delay on the auto-join?
<imi> slidinghorn: funny sidenote, I'm using ubuntu 17.10 and hexchat 2.12.4 as shipped by ubuntu 17.10 (18.04 and 18.10 have a bug which basically makes my machine practically unusable)
<ntd> nacc?
<ntd> TJ?
<imi> can't you just make identity check delayed by something like 10 seconds? or delayed indefinitely with the constraint that unregged users don't get voice?
<hggdh> imi: you can look at SASL for login. There is nothing we can do, channel-level
<imi> hggdh: ok I'll check sasl
<imi> ok, I'm restarting hexchat to test my new setting
<imi> re
<imi> seems to be working
#ubuntu 2018-12-07
<illuminated> pronounced uhhbuntu or ewwwbuntu
<madmangun> oo-boon-too
<madmangun> https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<halvard> My program menu is stuck on the middle of the screen.. How can I restart the dekstop windows manager?
<Steven_M> Hi, is ubuntu 16.04.3 still supported?
<hggdh> 16.04 is supported untl 2021
<nacc> Steven_M: 16.04.3 itself, which implies a very specific kernel, is not
<nacc> Steven_M: you should be on 16.04.5 now, and running either a 4.4 or 4.15 kernel, I believe
<Steven_M> nacc: Understood :-), I just hope I won't have the same nvidia issues that I'm having with 18.10.
<ntd> nacc, did you get anywhere further?
<nacc> ntd: sadly no
<ntd> any plans for alt kernel for bionic?
<ntd> getting 18.10 kernel
<texla> I have lost my command to show how much unused space i have left on my hdd..anyone help
<slidinghorn> texla, df -h
<texla> slidinghorn, Thanks for the info
<nacc> ntd: you mean hwe, and yes, eventually i assume so
<MannyL> I figured out my sound issue from the past is because I'm an idiot who forgot when I changed main computers I was using a DVI to HDMI adapter so there was no sound. I am low looking for a USB video adaper that has HDMI and most that I found say the don't support linux. Does anyone here use one that they can reccomend? An internal video card is not an option.
<cihhan> hi all. i m trying to build a wifi hotspot but im having a problem with the password. somehow the computers say incorrect password whatever i try. here is my hostapd.conf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NdbcNqbRHg/ -- anybody has any suggestions please?
<cihhan> hi all. i m trying to build a wifi hotspot but im having a problem with the password. somehow the computers say incorrect password whatever i try. here is my hostapd.conf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NdbcNqbRHg/ -- anybody has any suggestions please?
<cihhan> hi all. i m trying to build a wifi hotspot but im having a problem with the password. somehow the computers say incorrect password whatever i try. here is my hostapd.conf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NdbcNqbRHg/ -- anybody has any suggestions please?
<krytarik> cihhan: A little more patience than 15 mins seems to be in order currently. >_>
<drmessano> Hello all, have a question about Chromium in Ubuntu.  I just got a 2017 Macbook and am planning to dual boot with Ubuntu.  In looking through the Chromium builds for OSX and Linux, to find the OSX build I want, I guess I am a little out of touch which channel or channels are the "chromium-browser" in Ubuntu.
<drmessano> Is chromium-browser the Chromium nightly at some point where someone decided to update the package?
<drmessano> I haven't paid attention to the various chrome builds in years.  Didn't know they had beta, canary, and nightly
<drmessano> But it looks like the only one the label "Chromium" is the nightly..
<OerHeks> 70 is current, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium-browser
<OerHeks> dunno about Chromium builds for OSX, nor on windows, those version numbers can be confusing
<drmessano> Yeah, I really want the same level of stability/instability as I guess what i've run in Ubuntu all these years.  I'm looking at what's 70 in Win/OSX
<drmessano> OerHeks: Thanks.. It doesn't look like there's a 1-for-1 Chromium for OSX.. No biggie, i'm still gonna do most of my highly suspicious browsing in Ubuntu anyway
<raj> is there a more bleeding edge flavor of ubuntu?
<epicmetal> raj: Sid :)
<lotuspsychje> raj: for more latest packages, try a non-LTS of ubuntu
<raj> epicmetal, that's debian, no?
<epicmetal> raj: yes, hence the emoticon. Ubuntu derives from Sid
<epicmetal> raj: but what lotuspsychje said (18.10)
<lotuspsychje> raj: or if you want more experimental, the disco dingo
<epicmetal> Does a fully patched 18.10 run 4.19+ ?
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: there are known problems with 4.19 kernel, stay away from it , yet :p
<epicmetal> lotuspsychje: that's why I'm asking
<epicmetal> lotuspsychje: does 18.10 stay away from it
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.12.13 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<epicmetal> thanks
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: if you stay away from the mainline :p
<epicmetal> I wonder how many Arch users got burned
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: or help bugging out, also an option
<epicmetal> Huh
<epicmetal> Gotta go
<raj> thanks epicmetal lotuspsychje
<klu3> What happens if I DD command a 256gb HDD to 250gb HDD ?
<xet7> klu3: 256gb hdd does not fit to 250gb HDD. You need to make last partitions on 256gb hdd smaller first, before dd.
<robert45> hi guys, my syslog log is flooding with all these messages, anyone knows what is it? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JT8HScFkhH/
<slidinghorn> robert45, are you in china?
<robert45> slidinghorn no, why
<slidinghorn> because the login attempt was from an IP near Baotou, China
<katronix> Hi all, having an interesting issue. Under kernel 4.18.0-10-generic, my built in wifi works, however under 4.18.0-12-generic while its recognized under lspci it doesn't do anything. Can anyone suggest what changes I need to make so that I don't have to keep running the older kernel?
<katronix> here is what lspci -vv says about my wifi: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/76nH4pxgyV/
<robert45> slidinghorn I was talking about the other systemd lines
<CrazyH> Ubuntu 16.04> When I log in using my laptop ( connected to an external monitor ), I'm able to select Applications:> SystemTools:> System Settings:> Displays:> Mirror Displays ( check box ):> Apply ( button ).  It works fine no problem. The monitor shows exactly what my laptop screen shows. The problem is that every time I reboot, I have to go through the same procedure over and over again. How can I perminantly set it to just ALWAYS m
<CrazyH> irror the display when an external monitor is present?
<katronix> Or would there be a better channel to discuss my issue in? (or I suppose a better time :))
<CrazyH> katronix, sorry man, I just logged in. What is your problem?
<katronix> CrazyH, my desktop has a built in wifi. under  kernel 4.18.0-10-generic it works out of the box, but when the system upgraded to  kernel 4.18.0-12-generic the kernel is still seen by lspci but it doesn't do anything
<katronix> CrazyH: here is what lspci -vv says about my wifi: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/76nH4pxgyV/
<katronix> err kernel = wifi lol
<gambl0r3> is there a way to have a split view when using the terminal?
<CrazyH> gambl0r3, yes, you can use the screen utility to do ALL kinds of cool terminal control stuff.
<CrazyH> gambl0r3, you'll have to read up on it, but when it comes to terminals, there isn't much that screen can't do
<gambl0r3> got it working. thanks
<CrazyH> katronix, well, it seems like the kernal is happy with your Wifi hardware. What app are you using to configure the connection and connect. Is it the default Wifi app?
<katronix> CrazyH, no I was using the default Ubuntu app to configure it
<katronix> CrazyH, under the newer Kernel it says I have no Wifi hardware :(
<CrazyH> katronix, yeah, that's what I mean. The default Ubuntu wifi app
<katronix> CrazyH, then yes I am :)
<CrazyH> katronix, I have problems with that app ALL the time. It seems to be somewhat buggy.
<CrazyH> katronix, all I'm saying is, don't assume that it's the hardware. It might just be a simple app issue
<katronix> CrazyH, any suggestions? staying in an old kernel doesn't seem like the brightest of ideas lol
<CrazyH> katronix, first of all, check demsg and /var/log/syslog for errors pertaining to your wifi card
<CrazyH> katronix, if you don't find anything there, given that lsmod seems to also be happy, I would venture to guess that the problem is the app
<CrazyH> but if you do find a problem in one of those places, then you might have a hardware conf issue which you will need to chace down
<katronix> hmmmm, my log files only show this run :(
<katronix> CrazyH, guess I have to reboot again
<lapion> hmm are packages deleted as soon as they have been installed byt apt ?
<katronix> hi CrazyH https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/g6Jz7ymjzd/ here both work
<katronix> (and non working)
<CrazyH> katronix, what do to mean? Does it work, or not?
<katronix> CrazyH, Under the old kernel yes, I put in that url the output of /var/log/syslog for both when it does and doesn't work
<CrazyH> well, what does it say now? I don't really care about what it used to say. What does it say now?
<ducasse> katronix: can you pastebin the output from 'lspci -k' when it doesn't work?
<sixpack> hey all hope all is well! I am wondering how to increase my wifi speed by changing to full duplex 100 instead of current 10 half... googled and found too many old bs solutions that dont work.. anyone have a tip?
<sixpack> tried this:  sudo ethtool -s wlo1 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off
<sixpack> didnt work
<sixpack> sudo iwconfig
<sixpack> wlo1      IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"Surveillance Van 1"
<sixpack>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: BC:2E:48:F4:D8:19
<sixpack>           Bit Rate=21.7 Mb/s   Tx-Power=30 dBm
<sixpack>           Retry short  long limit:2   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<sixpack>           Encryption key:off
<sixpack>           Power Management:off
<ducasse> !paste | sixpack
<ubottu> sixpack: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sixpack> sorry about the flood but that is all it showed so I didnt think to pastbin it
<lapion> hmm what hapened to gksudo, and how can I use admin:// in it's place ?
<lapion> and why am I being asked to select a user when I have sudo rights
<sixpack> omg I just found some info that says full duplex is not possible for wifi
<lapion> why doesn't it just defaut to current user
<Woet> most of my 18.04 servers has the "123 packages can be updated, 123 are security updates" in the motd, but one of them doesn't have any at all.  is it overwritten by the "Canonical Livepatch is enabled." one? is it possible to get it back?
<Woet> hm, "90-updates-available" is missing in /etc/update-motd.d for some reason.
<Woet> ok, installing update-notifier-common fixed it. thanks anyways.
<lapion> so there is no actual usefull replacement for gksu(do) for running applications such as synaptic
<lapion> well acutally the problem with synaptic is that it is run with synaptic.pkexec and then the system will ask which user to select in stead simply assuming the current user want to run it
<Chaser> Hello when using task switching the order of windows keeps changing and its extremely annoying to cycle through all the windows. Is there a way to keep the order unchanged ?
<Chaser> or is it possible to ungroup the windows by the application so that I can hit the window I need with single action ?
<krytarik> lapion: And why is being asked a problem there?
<gambl0r3> using sass, how can i add a css property to a parent element only if a child element exists?
<lapion> krytarik, nvm the problem was related to a broken upgrade
<pinkisntwell_> Can I use the standard LTS ubuntu as a "live usb" as well?
<pinkisntwell_> To use ubuntu without affecting the hard drive?
<geirha> yes
<ducasse> gambl0r3: you can probably find a better place to ask that question
<ducasse> ask !alis
<lotuspsychje> Chaser: for ungrouping windows we have users switching to kubuntu for a better experience
<lotuspsychje> Chaser: on gnome, there's activities button, alt+tab and super+pgdn for easy working, and workspaces
<pi0> is it possible to create a password usb drive boot
<pi0> in ubuntu
<ducasse> you can create an encrypted usb
<pi0> but how will the os know to look out for it
<afx_> Hello everyone ! On Ubuntu 18.04 Gnome there are times the wifi icon is missing from top right panel . Something like the bug described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1755986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1755986 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "WiFi icon / settings gone from user menu" [Undecided,Expired]
<afx_> Is there any fix for this ?
<afx_> The issue can be illustrated in this pic https://launchpadlibrarian.net/364815822/Screenshot%20from%202018-04-12%2016-23-22.png
<lotuspsychje> afx_: is your system up to date?
<afx_> lotuspsychje, it is yes
<lotuspsychje> afx_: wifi chipset please?
<afx_> lotuspsychje, let me check
<afx_> wifi is working correctly by the way
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<afx_> the icon is missing
<afx_> lotuspsychje, wireless 8260 intel corpo
<ducasse> pi0: you have an unencrypted /boot partition, or set grub up to unlock it
<lotuspsychje> afx_: have you affect yourself to the bug?
<afx_> lotuspsychje, what do you mean ?
<afx_> ah sorry there are some updates. Let me install those !
<afx_> Although after restart the problem fixes
<afx_> But occasionally it reappears
<lotuspsychje> afx_: update to .42 kernel first & reboot, then lets debug again
<afx_> let me restart for a moment
<afx_> thankyou !
<afx_> lotuspsychje, same problem with .42 kernel installed and after restart
<lotuspsychje> afx_: didnt you say after a reboot it fixxed?
<afx_> lotuspsychje, on some occasions yes
<pi0> shoot is there a tutorial on this?
<lotuspsychje> ah
<afx_> not everytime obv :(
<lotuspsychje> afx_: was this a clean install or an lts upgrade?
<afx_> lotuspsychje, clean install
<lotuspsychje> afx_: ok that sounds like a bug then
<lotuspsychje> afx_: you have time to file a new !bug with me?
<afx_> lotuspsychje, also on gnome-tweaks I was advised to enable : "Ubuntu appindicators" and "Ubuntu dock" , but this didn't make any difference
<lotuspsychje> afx_: ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<afx_> lotuspsychje, no time but let's do this anygay
<afx_> anyway*
<lotuspsychje> afx_: will take few minutes
<afx_> ok let's go
<afx_> :)
<lotuspsychje> afx_: in your bug description, add the screenshot and your story, feel free to add the bug url after
<afx_> the bug url I pasted earlier?
<lotuspsychje> afx_: no, the new one that will be created from you
<afx_> you mean paste it here
<afx_> ok
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> pi0: i don't know of any, try a web search
<pi0> ducasse: will do, but what keywords should i use when searching?
<ducasse> pi0: "create encrypted ubuntu usb drive", maybe - you might need to try a few
<afx_> lotuspsychje, this is the same bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1774957 . Should I click on "Yes,this is the bug I'm trying to report' ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774957 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Network icons in status menu disappearing" [Medium,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> afx_: nice find, yes you can use that bug
<pi0> thank you!
<lotuspsychje> afx_: add your story there if you like
<afx_> lotuspsychje, ok I will
<ducasse> afx_: the more people who say they are affected, the more attention the bug gets
<ducasse> (and the faster it is fixed)
<lotuspsychje> +1
<pi0> be right bck
<afx_> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1774957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774957 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Network icons in status menu disappearing" [Medium,Fix released]
<afx_> ducasse,
<midori-rus> hello there. I am trying to upgade ubuntu 16.04 desktop to 18.04. I am running a command "do-release-upgrade" in console and got an error "Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.". After that I am trying to upgrade packages using command apt update && apt -y upgrade
<midori-rus> After that I have got an error that libegl1-mesa libegl1-mesa:i386 libgbm1 libgbm1:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 did not updated
<midori-rus> should I remove this packages to update my OS?
<ducasse> midori-rus: try 'apt full-upgrade', if that fails try 'apt install -f'
<midori-rus> ducasse: I have ran it. There is 6 packages which did not updated
<midori-rus> libegl1-mesa libegl1-mesa:i386 libgbm1 libgbm1:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<afx_> Following this guide https://lampjs.wordpress.com/2015/06/26/remapchange-your-secondaryusb-keyboard-keys/ , there is one comment stating that by unplugging the keyboard the layout will get lost . Is that true with xkbcomp ?
<Galactor> Hello! I am running i3wm on lubuntu, with no changes made to its config. Does anybody know how to make the terminal slightly transparent? I am not sure which terminal I am using, how to find out, or how to adjust the settings.
<Galactor> not a life or death thing, but I haven't been able to figure it out
<ducasse> Galactor: first of all you need to run a compositor, then you need a terminal that supports transparency
<zetheroo> Is there any way in Ubuntu 18.04 for the WiFi to automatically be disabled/turned off/disconnected when an Ethernet connection is active?
<ducasse> Galactor: i3 does not officially support compositors, btw, so you're on your own if you get problems
<Galactor> ducasse: ah I see. A lot of trouble for a little thing. Thanks for the info
<ducasse> Galactor: it's not really hard to set up, just install compton or xcompmgr, run it in the background, and set transparency in your terminal
<Kazdax> is kubuntu is better looking desktop than the default gnome ?
<ducasse> Kazdax: "better looking" is highly subjective
<ducasse> Kazdax: also depends on how they are configured
<Kazdax> i notice ubuntu runs much faster than windows
<Kazdax> like when it boots up ..it loads all the icons and you can just start working without having to wait for all the tasks to startup
<Kazdax> then i guess maybe windows has more tasks ..but for the normal work i do on my computer..like browsing , chatting and youtube ..it all works just fine
 * BDbas o/
<coconut> Kazdax: there is a category "pleasing to work with" too. (at least under linux there is)
<coconut> Kazdax: for you to decide what that is
<coconut> Is there any alarm function for the battery systray app so that it alarms when adapter should connect/disconnect?
<coconut> Configured on %.
<sentiment> hello. can someone using bionic check the following on theie system?
<sentiment> gstreamer1.0-python3-plugin-loader : Conflicts: gstreamer1.0-python3-dbg-plugin-loader
<viktor> after changing my password, kwallet asks for my password again every time after log in. this is really annoying. how do i fix this? (running kubuntu 18.04)
<sentiment> is there such conflict after issuing apt-get --reinstall gstreamer1.0* ?
<Denis80> hi there. is it possible to install subj on md raid5 ? i failed on grub-install stage ^(
<computeiro> I use Eclipse in Ubuntu, the keyboard shortcut ctrl+alt+arrow_down is very important for me and I cant disable in Ubuntu. I would like leave to Eclipse this shortcut
<computeiro> In Ubuntu keyboard shortcut, I not found `ctrl+alt+arrow_down`
<Ben64> computeiro: it's in mine, maybe look harder?
<Anthaas> Anybody here use Evolution as a mail client? Every time I try to interact with an existing contact (update, delete, etc.) it says "Failed to [action] contact, Contact ID already exists"
<zetheroo> from time to time duplicate hosts pop up randomly. What causes this and how to stop it from happening?
<zetheroo> ^ ignore that ... wrong channel :P
<necrophcodr> I know this is not really relevant to Ubuntu, but I'm not sure where else to post. Does anyone know if it's possible when creating an Outlook account, how to specify the username for the account? It doesn't appear possible here.
<Mathisen> necrophcodr, maybe ask in ##windows-social or ##windows
<necrophcodr> Mathisen, thanks!
<nullifidian> Anyone has experience with 10bit per channel monitors on linux?
<dreamon> hello. after systemupdates I cannot boot into gui. having a notebook with intel gpu Graphics 620. I can only boot in recovery mode. or settng nomodeset n /etc/default/grub options. what can I do?
<swensson> Installaing a CMS to my site.. But it want writeaccess to /tmp :O How can I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> swensson: what kind of service? running ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> afternoon ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi lotus; you too
<katronix> Hi all, anyone available to help me with a driver issue? My box has a built in wifi and I've found under Kernel 4.18.0-10-generic it works out of the box, but under 4.18.0-12-generic its not seen (though lspci still shows it)
<lotuspsychje> katronix: didnt you share this with us yesterday?
<katronix> lotuspsychje, it was early this morning for me, but fell asleep before it was fixed :(
<lotuspsychje> katronix: i would advice a new !bug for this, as you can reproduce this issue on a different kernel
<katronix> lotuspsychje, I've only seen it on one kernel, one it works one it doesn't. Would like to fix it so it doesn't happen at all, but yes a bug should probably be submitted for it
<lotuspsychje> katronix: if you would take your time to create the bug, would be great for the community, and yourself
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> katronix: ubuntu-bug linux
<katronix> lotuspsychje, do I do that as a shell command?
<lotuspsychje> katronix: yes from the terminal, you can create the bug like this
<lotuspsychje> katronix: maybe logged on as your affected kernel
<lotuspsychje> (if you can get online over cable)
<lotuspsychje> katronix: that will transfer you to the launchpad, from there you can add your story
<katronix> lotuspsychje, if I can't get on line with the affected kernel, can I run the command from the affected one but delay uploading it till I'm online?
<lotuspsychje> katronix: then file the bug with a working kernel no problem. just add your story to the bug then, wich kernel affected and wich not
<katronix> k
<lotuspsychje> katronix: feel free to share the bugs link afterwards to us
<katronix> k
<ioria> katronix, is secure boot enabled ?
<katronix> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1807388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1807388 in linux (Ubuntu) "Issue with wifi on 4.18.0-12-generic" [Undecided,New]
<katronix> ioria, I don't believe so
<epicmetal> Are the apt-src repos generally available for PPAs? I don't trust random binaries and want a more AUR-like experience, where you can audit the debian/rules and then decide to build.
<lotuspsychje> katronix: thank you for taking your time to file the bug!
<katronix> lotuspsychje, np, is it possible to configure grub to boot into the working version of the system till the bug is fixed? by default it wants to do the newer one which then means no wifi
<lotuspsychje> katronix: its not very reccomended to keep running older kernels for security reasons
<lotuspsychje> katronix: i would suggest perhaps a higher !mainline kernel?
<katronix> lotuspsychje, yes but linux isn't as much fun offline lol, do you mean build it myself?
<katronix> or just get a newer one from kernel.org?
<lotuspsychje> katronix: a few ideas for  faster bug solve is: test things out yourself, find other users affected
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | katronix compile is not needed :p
<ubottu> katronix compile is not needed :p: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> katronix: every time you test something, add it to the bug ok
<katronix> k
<kreyren> Where is ubuntu's kernel saved? I want to invoke `make install` to copy kernel image for ubuntu in /boot.
<lotuspsychje> katronix: also keep in mind, 18.10 is a non-lts version, did you try your wifi on LTS?
<kreyren> since i can't find it in /usr/src
<kreyren> ah nwm its in /usr/src im dumb
<katronix> lotuspsychje, no I didn't would that require a complete re-install?
<ntd> will there be an upgraded policykit today?
<kreyren> is invoking `make && make modules_install && make install` the correct approach to compile ubuntu's kernel?
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: we dont reccomend compiling own kernels, use !mainline instead
<kreyren> mainline meaning?
<lotuspsychje> ntd: for package questions, ask in #ubuntu-release
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | kreyren existing kernels here ==>
<ubottu> kreyren existing kernels here ==>: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<kreyren> like i'm aware that ubuntu's kernel is full of `y` and `m` so its going to take forever.. but i need it recompiled for script to fix boot in case its corrupted by other distro
<kreyren> ah  i see
<katronix> lotuspsychje, would you recommend that I do a mainline kernel or switch to LTS more?
<kreyren> lotuspsychje: and if i wanted to compile it myself can i invoke mensioned commands?
<blackflow> kreyren: can't treat ubuntu like gentoo. it's unforgiving to tiniest of mistakes.
<ntd> is there a non-intrusive way to get 18.10 (4.18) kernel on bionic?
<kreyren> blackflow: i know i'm trying to stabilize it
<ntd> alternatively the xenial kernel (4.4
<blackflow> kreyren: then sure, those steps are linux kernel specific, not ubuntu
<kreyren> blackflow: but im asking if thats the correct approach for compiling ubuntu's kernel since some distros might change the process
<lotuspsychje> katronix: test both :p
<blackflow> kreyren: just be careful, ubuntu has certain ubuntu specific patches (called "SAUCE") so removing them or not using ubuntu source, might render your system unusable.
<kreyren> i'm aware of it thanks for warning
<kreyren> but those are present in .config right?
<blackflow> kreyren: technically, you should be using the src deb, modify and install the package regularly but yeah, for testing purposes, you can run that series of steps
<ioria> katronix, i don't see the wifi specs in your report
<blackflow> kreyren: yes, if the source came from ubuntu
<kreyren> ok thanks for info ;3
<kreyren> blackflow: is there any special configuration that is required excluding SAUCE that might brick the system if removed from the kernel?
<blackflow> kreyren: oh also make sure grub picks up any filename changes, run update-grub afterwards and re-check which kernel is being loaded
<kreyren> noted
<blackflow> kreyren: I would not specifically.
<blackflow> *I would not know
<kreyren> any place i can ask? I would like to make custom kernel for ubuntu for my usecase
<katronix> ioria, which command should I run to get the needed info?
<blackflow> kreyren: maybe #ubuntu-devel but you'll be met with "don't do it". ubuntu users aren't supposed to be power users with that level of detail of customization  :)
<ioria> katronix, lspci -nnk
<kreyren> noted thanks for info
<katronix> ioria, updated
<ioria> hug RTL8822BE
<blackflow> ioria: kernel CoC "hug"?  :)
<ioria> lol
<kreyren> yep thats hugged up xD
<ioria> katronix, mokutil --sb-state    what it tells ?
<viktor> after changing my password, kwallet asks for my password again every time after log in. this is really annoying. how do i fix this? (running kubuntu 18.04)
<Dragnslcr> Is the transcode package not in 18.10? It got uninstalled when I upgraded from 18.04, and now I don't see it in the repositories.
<katronix> ioria, on the working kernel it says secureboot enabled
<kreyren> blackflow: what is the ETA for answer on #ubuntu-devel? dont you know? :X
<ioria> katronix, so go in bios anddisable it
<kreyren> or shoudn't i ask on askubuntu ?
<blackflow> kreyren: sorry, I don't know. most of my advanced questions there were unanswered
<kreyren> i see o.o
<HaMsTeRs> hello, anyone here using linuxsurface?
<HaMsTeRs> I'm looking for a fully compatible kernel
<HaMsTeRs> Thanks
<slidinghorn> HaMsTeRs, try #kernel
<HaMsTeRs> thank you
<MJCD> Hiya I have a new install and I want a script to run for every user I adduser after now
<MJCD> that runs when they first log in
<MJCD> so 1) where's the skeleton
<MJCD> 2) which is the correct script
<MJCD> to just run when they FIRST log in
<katronix> lotus|NUC, LTS version didn't work either :(
<JimBuntu> MJCD, I suppose you could create a script within /etc/profile.d that checks the last time $USER logged in... if never, do your thing.
<MJCD> JimBuntu, hm that sounds like a good idea
<MJCD> better idea than having it delete itself
<MJCD> which id imagine would delete a whole bunch of stuff removing their .bashrc or w/e
<JimBuntu> There are a fair number of one-off options... such as having the default .bashrc look for the existence of a file in their ~/path/as/you/despire, if not there... run command and create the file in that location upon successful completion.
<MJCD> simplest solution would be best
<MJCD> someone else suggested systemd event hooks
<MJCD> from what I understand systemd is pretty easy to work with
<geirha> another option is to touch a file somewhere in .config/..., and not run if that file exists
<geirha> a slight race condition there though, if the user decides to login multiple times at the same time
<JimBuntu> Yeah, that's what I meant in my second option, although, I wouldn't put it in ~/.config only because sometimes people want to blast that away to start fresh
<leftyfb> the script should remove whatever mechanism ran itself at the end of the script
<geirha> that has the same race, but larger
<Malgorath> Hey all, I'm trying to copy a file to a micro SD card and it keeps only mounting Read Only, I have locked and unlocked the tab on the card but still neither way lets me mount the card RW. I can only mount as RO and I see nothing on the drive. Google for 30 minutes without luck
<JimBuntu> Malgorath, a quick thing to check... put tape on the switch area and reinsert. If that doesn't help, maybe some dmesg output pastebin'd in would be good
<leftyfb> Malgorath: look in dmesg to see if there's I/O or CRC errors from the sd card. It might be bad
<Malgorath> its brand new but as far as dmesg, its sdb1 and I see no entries but sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 62521344 512-byte logical blocks: (32.0 GB/29.8 GiB)
<JimBuntu> silly question, but Malgorath, are you sure it's mounted as RO versus you simply not having permission to write to it?   mount | grep sdb
<Malgorath> I am positive JimBuntu I have mounted it with RW as an option and it still craps back to RO
<JimBuntu> Are you grepping dmesg when you only see that single line? If so, try only typing dmesg
<JimBuntu> Malgorath, There was no message about an issue when you tried to mount it as RW and it came back as RO ?
<leftyfb> Malgorath: if it's changing to RO, that will show up in logs and possibly explain why and is more likely due to a bad SD card or filesystem
<MJCD> hey I completely can't remember
<MJCD> I have 1 ubuntu system
<MJCD> and I want like 5 people to remote in at once
<leftyfb> !enter | MJCD
<ubottu> MJCD: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<MJCD> apologies - what is the name of the technology i'm after? It's not rdp, it's not vnc as that's single user
<leftyfb> MJCD: both of those technologies will do what you want, if each person has their own account and you set them up properly
<leftyfb> MJCD: Why do you need 5 people logging into 1 machine with a GUI?
<Malgorath> I got it to work finally, had to testdisk the drive then fdisk and rebuild partition then format
<MJCD> leftyfb, I just want people to have it available. Some people prefer gui's
<MJCD> and to have all their coding stuff on the dev server
<leftyfb> MJCD: Do you really have multople developers developing GUI applications on a remote machine?
<leftyfb> sounds very inefficient and self-defeating to me
<MJCD> yes, we do, we were using vscode live sharing
<MJCD> but it's not complete enough for general use
<MJCD> so I guess realistically all they do is ssh in, and then if they want to, do like, xstart &
<th34lch3m1st> hi all
<th34lch3m1st> Is there a list where I can check when a certain software was updated in ubuntu? (I mean, 6 months ago for example...)
<CrazyH> It looks like the answer to the question that I asked like 12 hours ago is to use xrandr in a start up script to configure the screen and output displays
<CrazyH> here is my original question:
<CrazyH> Ubuntu 16.04> When I log in using my laptop ( connected to an external monitor ), I'm able to select Applications:> SystemTools:> System Settings:> Displays:> Mirror Displays ( check box ):> Apply ( button ).  It works fine no problem. The monitor shows exactly what my laptop screen shows. The problem is that every time I reboot, I have to go through the same procedure over and over again. How can I perminantly set it to just ALWAYS m
<CrazyH> irror the display when an external monitor is present?
<BluesKaj> th34lch3m1st, your package manager/application/changes list maybe
<th34lch3m1st> BluesKaj thanks for info
<prof2004> hi, I am back again, ioria
<ioria> prof2004, hey
<prof2004> can we resume our problem resolution activities
<prof2004> ?
<ioria> prof2004, sure
<prof2004> I will provide an upgrade
<ioria> ok
<prof2004> system is running with one asus prime 370 board, 1 intel i7 8700 proc, m2 samsung ssd, and von rx graphics card
<prof2004> one
<ioria> prof2004, but iirc, you are on intelright now
<prof2004> yes
<prof2004> I am using a laptop to communicate
<prof2004> the problem is, that the system stalls during boot process
<prof2004> we have had intensively searched for graphics problems 2 days ago
<prof2004> with no result
<ioria> prof2004, yes, and you cannot have a regular boot with the  intel integrated
<prof2004> to come the problem nearer, I have taken the rx graphics out of the system now
<ioria> prof2004, yes i remember that, still you cannot boot if not in recovery ?
<prof2004> I have prepared a live cd for ubuntu 18.04.1, with a fresh download from ubuntu
<prof2004> yes, you are right
<prof2004> I have tested the usb stick with ubuntu at my laptop, it is working fine, no disk errors
<prof2004> I am able to startup the system with this live system
<prof2004> but
<prof2004> I get for short time error messages
<prof2004> I have made a picture, is it possible to poste a picture here?
<mirazi_heket> hey, can you help me please change default java version? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/99ycd2q6JP/
<ioria> prof2004, https://imgur.com/
<prof2004> moment pls
<Richard_Cavell> I have Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit MATE.  Do I have bgfx installed by default?
<prof2004> do I have to create a signin to poste?
<compdoc> with imgur? no
<prof2004> what to do to upload a pic?
<ioria> prof2004, try this . http://tinypic.com/
<lordcirth> Richard_Cavell, I don't think so.  I don't think it's in repos. 'apt-file search bgfx' here on bionic finds nothing.
<compdoc> click 'new post'
<prof2004> done, I have named it pro2004 errors
<compdoc> you paste the url here
<prof2004> http://de.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=e0ie4j&s=9#.XAqHtNtKjIU
<prof2004> there are all acpi errors
<lordcirth> I don't think any of those are actually problems
<prof2004> so, it seams start with this live usb is working, even if the resolution of the biggest monitor is not the best
<prof2004> for me it looks like the setup of the system is damaged
<prof2004> 2 questions
<prof2004> 1) is there any way to "reinstall" ubuntu keeping the current setup working?
<prof2004> 2) what can i do to get the max resulution on the biggest monitor, driving the system with 3 monitors based on the intel build in graphics?
<prof2004> the monitor in question is  big LG Monitor, connected with displayport 1.2
<Some_Person> I really do not like how newer versions of Nautilus don't allow dragging the breadcrumbs to other windows. Is there any way to restore this behavior?
<ioria> prof2004, the point is that you cannot boot (without nomodeset)
<ioria> prof2004, using a supported intel chipset (core 8th is supported in 4.15 kernel)
<prof2004> Do I use an older kernel?
<prof2004> It is the latest upgrade level
<ioria> prof2004, you shoulduse the latest 4.15.0-42-generic
<prof2004> And it has been working until now with the rx card
<ioria> prof2004, please lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
<prof2004> Im using 4.15.0.42.44
<ioria> prof2004, ok
<airking> Hello!  I need help installing the xmlrpc-c package
<airking> I can't seem to get it to work
<airking> I need it to implement xmlrpc-c in some c++ code
<airking> I found this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmlrpc-c  But "apt-get install xmlrpc-c" doesn't find the package
<ioria> prof2004, if you have problems using that pc, install ssh server and connect from your laptop
<prof2004> I have the live system up and running, but need to modify the language to german, to find the pipe symbol :(
<ioria> prof2004, pastebinit <(lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga )
<ioria> no pipe
<prof2004> the letter after nnk, I mean
<ioria> sy
<ioria> prof2004, xsetkbmap de
<ioria> prof2004, setxkbmap de
<prof2004> Only a minute, have it installed, have to relogin
<nacc> airking: that's a source package.
<nacc> airking: the package you want is probably libxmlrpc-c++ something
<prof2004> here we go: 00:02:0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:3e92] Kernel driver in use: i915
<nacc> prof2004: note that intel cards have a kernel limit on maximmum total screen size
<prof2004> If I start with only this monitor connected, I get another resolution
<prof2004> fyi, just checked the unix version in the live system, it is 4.15.0-29-generic
<ioria> prof2004, and is all good with that kernel ?
<prof2004> if 0.42 necessary, we should first solve the question 1
<prof2004> ioria, how can I check that. For me it looks working, yes
<prof2004> I have already copied the old home to another disk
<ioria> prof2004, sudo lshw -c Video | pastebinit
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v9927xkvsq/
<ioria> prof2004, are you on livecd atm ?
<ps-ax> hi guys
<prof2004> what is atm?
<ps-ax> i came here for help...
<ioria> at the moment
<prof2004> I have started with a live CD, yes
<ps-ax> at the moment
<prof2004> that was the way to identify, if the problems are hw based
<ioria> prof2004, have you tried to reboot the machine with a previous kernel ?
<prof2004> yes, I have only one kernel before in access via grub
<prof2004> it does not work
<ps-ax> i just installed Kubuntu, but when i boot usually it doesnt load graphics... i mean... the screen stay in a black screen and its like the GPU doesnt send any signal to the monitor...
<prof2004> If you want, I can restart without live CD
<ps-ax> i have an ATI and i said usually because after many "reboots" it shows the system
<ioria> prof2004, yes, and try from grub -> advanced option the -39 kernel or what you have
<ps-ax> and when it worked i tried to see the logs of the boots.. but everything seeems normal that time.. and dunno how to see the previous logs
<ps-ax> and btw.. this happens with Kubuntu/ubuntu and even Elementary
<prof2004> I am starten -39 Kernel
<ps-ax> its kinda annoying because i have to push power button for 10 sec everytime it doesnt show something on the screen
<ps-ax> right now i had to boot windows jujst for ask for help
<ioria> ps-ax, try nomodeset
<ps-ax> editing the grub line?
<pnwise> I am trying to set sleep time on external wd elements, but it needed additional parameters to work and somewhere there was a table what to use for each drive, but I can't seem to find it
<ioria> ps-ax, yup
<ps-ax> o9k gotta check how to do it...
<ioria> ps-ax, https://www.dell.com/support/article/it/it/itbsdt1/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernel-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting?lang=en
<ps-ax> thanks ioria
<ioria> np
<ps-ax> already foend it :) gotta check it
<ps-ax> gimme luck
<ioria> l
<prof2004> ioria, there have been the blinking red dots during start, freezing, and after a while i got the start messages desplayed. all green ok
<ntd> nacc, still no joy re /sys/bus/iio? who are the powers that be?
<ioria> prof2004, and ?
<prof2004> the last one was Started LSB: Starts or stops the xinetd daemon.. kernel crash signatures .... as shut down ....
<ioria> prof2004, not good
<prof2004> now it is stalled again, do not know, if it does something in the background
<ioria> prof2004, if 29 works and installed 39 not, you might have dome something wrong on your system
<ioria> *done
<ioria> prof2004, like installing external video drivers packages
<prof2004> thats the reason I asked question 1, how to reinstall the system without loosing all setups
<prof2004> I am not remembering, to install another graphics driver, after running 18.04 since long time
<me-1> hi... I am looking for a video editing software for Ubuntu
<ioria> prof2004, you should tell us what you did
<prof2004> you know, I was running the rx card, not using the internal graphics
<ioria> prof2004, you tried the proprietary amdgpu-pro ?
<prof2004> I have removed the rx card, after getting in trouble, to identify the problem, assuming, that the build in graphics is easier to handle
<prof2004> I have used the amdgpu-pro under 16.04, but it does not work with 18.04
<ioria> prof2004, dpkg -l | grep amdgpu | pastebinit
<prof2004> ioria, my current status is a stalled system, what shall I do, to be able to enter this command?
<ioria> prof2004, you know, recovery  (or try to open a console)
<prof2004> when we talked last time, we have modified the.42 system to start with the intel graphics
<ioria> prof2004, or simply add 'nomodeset'
<ioria> prof2004, we did what ?
<prof2004> we have modified the grub file with the content from the web, based on your analysis. I can look to the history, if you want to now the address
<prof2004> but we can go on with nomodeset
<prof2004> what is the file to modify? which kernel shall i use?
<ioria> prof2004, nope, i remember you changed /e/d/grub, but it has nothing to do with intel
<prof2004> ok
<prof2004> what revovery version shall i start with resume
<ioria> prof2004, recovery -> resume done
<ioria> prof2004, no matter the version
<prof2004> yes, but what version .42 or .39
<ioria> prof2004, 42
<prof2004> ioria, I am still starting, pls wait
<prof2004> 42 is not starting anymore, screen is flickering
<prof2004> i will try .39
<cosimone> hi everyone, do you know how i can permanently store changes made to network interfaces made using ip, say, ip addr add...?
<cosimone> they are lost after reboot
<xamithan> You can't,  put those changes into the config files instead
<xamithan> or into networkmanager | netplan
<prof2004> ioria, I do not get a recovery system up and running with resume, neiter with starting failsafeX
<prof2004> The live system works still
<ioria> prof2004, you did the last ime what changed ?
<ioria> *time
<prof2004> when I just entered the .42 recovery with resume, it works, then I got the update msg from the system and agreed, after reboot, no graphical display anymore
<prof2004> the display is flickering a little bit, but all is dark
<ioria> prof2004, recovery should work nonetheless
<prof2004> I have no idear, what shall I do?
<ioria> prof2004, boot in recovery
<roracle> hey guys, i'm using lightdm and the option to change desktop session isn't available. how do i enable this?
<prof2004> I did, monitor is dark
<ioria> prof2004, change monitor
<prof2004> I have 3 monitors connected, will remove 2
<ioria> prof2004, and no displayport or stuff
<HaMsTeRs> te
<ioria> roracle, you just installed anothe de and logged out to switch ?
<roracle> yeah, no options for changing sessions
<ioria> roracle, reboot
<roracle> did that, too.  still no options.  is there a setting i should add or edit in the lightdm conf file/files?
<ioria> roracle, it works with no changes
<prof2004> ioria, sorry it does not work, have now 1 monitor connected via DPMI
<roracle> well, i am using ubuntu-mate, and it would seem they've disabled the option
<ioria> prof2004, what does not work ?
<prof2004> I get no monitor picture, only dark and flicker. made alt+control+F2, have now a stable login picture
<tgm4883> roracle: that's unlikely, what desktop session are you trying to switch to?
<ioria> prof2004, do you have a shell prompt ?
<prof2004> yes
<ioria> prof2004, dpkg -l | grep amdgpu | pastebinit
<Strykar> on Ubuntu 18.10, how do I check what options/data the PC has received from the DHCP server? short of running a packet trace
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y6S8h5HQfJ/
<ioria> oibaf
<ioria> prof2004, why di dyou install it ?
<prof2004> it was stupid, was it?
<ioria> prof2004, you need to revert
<prof2004> ok, what shall i do?
<ioria> prof2004, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge  and sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<prof2004> ok
<kumul> Is there a program that would install all the required dependencies a program is missing?
<teward> kumul: is the program you're referencing from the repositories or something you've compiled or installed separately?
<prof2004> done
<kumul> teward, installed separately
<nacc> kumul: you can use `checkinstall` to wrap installation, which will try and figure out deps
<nacc> kumul: if you've already installed something, no, there's no magic program that will fix a manual install
<kumul> nacc, `apt checkinstall`?
<nacc> kumul: no, checkinstall is a program
<nacc> kumul: `sudo apt install checkinstall` and then read the manpage
<kumul> alright, thanks
<teward> kumul: note you might need to uninstall the application first to use checkinstall, if you've already installed the other program
<teward> just a thought :p
<ioria> prof2004, dpkg -l | grep intel | pastebinit
<kumul> teward, wait why?
<teward> checkinstall does the installation steps IIRC as well as tries to find deps
<teward> at least, according to the last time I read the manpage
<nacc> kumul: that' what i just said "if you've already installed something, no, there's no magic program that will fix a manual install"
<teward> ^ this
<teward> kumul: so if you've "already installed the program" checkinstall won't help you
<nacc> kumul: you use `checkinstall` to wrap `make install` or whatever
<teward> kumul: there's nothing that can extrapolate the deps *after* it's installed
<roracle> tgm4883: sorry, nature called lol.  i'm trying to switch to Pantheon
<nacc> I *guess* you could try and build the deb via `checkinstall` and it might emit the deps
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qwjq9WhmGQ/
<kumul> but isnt this simple? ldd gives you the dependency names already, i havent looked into dpkg, but i imagine it lists the files its going to install to no?
<ntd> nacc, i do not intend to nag: just wondering if you or any of the -kernel devs made any progress
<ioria> prof2004, dpkg -l | grep amdgpu | pastebinit
<nacc> ntd: well given you didn't put any comments in the bug, it's not likely to be a high priority for anyone. And I've not spent any time on it since yesterday
<nacc> kumul: ok, well, it *might* be so simple. Try it and see
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rG6pzt7hb6
<ntd> nacc, you mean, like some sleep/hibernate and all iio sensors are currently broken on bionic and have been since at least 4.15.0-39?
<ioria> prof2004, modinfo i915 | pastebinit
<ntd> don't have a launchpad account
<nacc> ntd: then you aren't going to magically get a fix :)
<nacc> ntd: and it's not clearly all. It might just be some.
<kumul> nacc, i guess its not that simple then. well thanks for the help
<nacc> kumul: did you try?
<ntd> apparentl affects dell, lenovo and this no-name tablet model i've got
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pdcs3ft4gR
<ioria> prof2004, glxinfo | grep -i opengl | pastebinit
<prof2004> i have to install mesa-utils
<prof2004> I remember, that after upgrading from 16.04 the system worked fine with mesa driver, or so
<prof2004> got Error: unable to open display
<ioria> oh, sorry
<ioria> prof2004, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d  | pastebinit
<ioria> prof2004, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d  | pastebinit
<prof2004> cat or ls?
<ioria> ls
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RN7RfdTTqm
<ioria> prof2004, also amdgpu-pro... did you remove it correctly ?
<prof2004> did everything you told me
<ioria> prof2004, btw,  you have a lot of unsupported ppa from trusty and xenial
<kumul> nacc, i did an ldd and scanned what was required and it was libssl1.0.0:i386, didnt have to use checkinstall but since i will be installing more things i'll try to make a script that will help automate some parts of this
<prof2004> apt list amd* gives amd64-microcode/bionic-updates plus 2 other versions not listed
<prof2004> I am on ubuntu since 2013, and a user
<kumul> I will try later when i'm not busy though
<ioria> prof2004, if you ask me , it's a mess
<prof2004> If I have a problem, I could solve it with web support, which needs sometimes to add ppa sources
<ioria> prof2004, try reboot
<prof2004> I am with you, obviosly :(
<prof2004> std reboot
<prof2004> boot process stalled, then gives the boot messages, last one "Started Hold until boot process finishes up."
<prof2004> With a green OK in front :)
<ioria> prof2004, ctrl+alt+f2
<prof2004> no reaction
<prof2004> restart in recovery mode?
<Sven_vB> hi! is it safe to reboot with an fstab where some unimportant partitions have invalid uid/git options?
<Sven_vB> *uid/gid
<ioria> prof2004, did yo uget a gui in recovery -> resume ?
<prof2004> ioria
<prof2004> back again, have .41 in resume mode started, up and running
<ioria> 41 ?
<prof2004> with one monitor connected, good resolution
<prof2004> sorry, .42? The last one
<ioria> prof2004,  cat /proc/cmdline
<prof2004> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-42-generic root=UUID=1cc12ebe-9674-46ab-9a0a-cc038fa9a835 ro recovery nomodeset
<ash_worksi> is there a way to pipe `!!:p`?
<prof2004> now in hexchat on ubuntu, can make cut and paste :)
<ash_worksi> maybe using exec
<ioria> prof2004,  df -h | pastebinit
<ash_worksi> probably not
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BBkwGrgz6N/
<ioria> prof2004,  dpkg -l | grep xinet  | pastebinit
<ioria> prof2004,  and can you plea umount tha stuff at bottom
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TkW4Z3kwV7/
<prof2004> ioria, what do you mean with stuff at bottom?
<ioria> prof2004,  //nasdo2/qmultimedia   //nasdo2/public
<prof2004> do you have acces to it?
<puff> Good afternoon.  My logitech wireless mouse appears to be dying/dead.  It wasn't working last weekend, replaced the batteries and unplugged/replugged the USB dongle and it started working again.  Now it's not working again...  Any suggestions for diagnostics before I conclude that the hardware is just dead?
<prof2004> should be unmounted now
<JimBuntu> puff, change the batteries
<puff> More weirdly... I just unplugged/replugged it and checked dmesg, but dmesg is giving me a timestamp from 3 days ago.
<JimBuntu> puff, at least once more.
<puff> JimBuntu: I just did.
<JimBuntu> sudo dmesg -c && <puff reconnects the mouse dongle> && dmesg
<puff> JimBuntu: ?
<Finalight> puff; he's trolling you. just ignore
<JimBuntu> Finalight, no I am not.
<puff> Finalight: aha.
<JimBuntu> I said to clear your dmesg, then reconnect the dongle, then check your dmesg
<puff> JimBuntu: aha.
<puff> So, sudo dmesg -c followed by sudo dmesg -T still shows a timestamp of Dec 4.
<nacc> puff: dmesg doesn't generally have dated timestamps
<coconut> Finalight: don't expect trolls too soon here.
<puff> But it *is* showing new messages... this timestamp thing is weirding me out.
<JimBuntu> if you cleared your dmesg,... it shouldn't have old messages ?!
<Finalight> coconut; go for it. lol
<puff> aha, checked man dmesg, it says -T is unreliable.  Ok...
<ZorroT> (hopefully) quick question -- I've got an intel compute stick -- when it comes up, it is immediately in shutdown mode (says "shutdown 1 in one minute") on the graphical login screen, and just hangs there. attempting to ssh in gets the same message and kicks back out...
<ZorroT> any suggestions on how to get past this?
<nacc> puff: oh yes, i've never used that option, sorry
<ioria> prof2004,  sudo updatedb && locate xorg.conf
<ZorroT> i can't seem to get to an interactive shell
<nacc> puff: dmesg -w is also your friend, and you don't need sudo for dmesg
<prof2004> done
<crised> can't play a bluray in ubuntu 16.04, have tried with vlc, makemkv, but the pc thinks there is no PC
<ioria> prof2004,  paste the outtput maybe
<puff> nacc: thanks, forgot about -w
<JimBuntu> nacc, can you dmesg -c without sudo?
<puff> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PqwCHHJRs8/
<nacc> JimBuntu: oh no, you cann't, but they were also passing it to -T
<nacc> JimBuntu: clearing the buffer isn't necessary in this case anyways
<prof2004> er@udo:~$  sudo updatedb && locate xorg.conf
<JimBuntu> nacc, I honestly didn't even look at that part. not necessary, but good to remove old messages, I agree
<ioria> prof2004,   locate xorg.conf | pastebinit
<JimBuntu> puff, that looks like you have other issues
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bsTrsh3GPG/
<puff> JimBuntu: Yeah, not sure what's going on there.
<ioria> prof2004,   cat fstab  | pastebinit
<ioria> prof2004,   cat /etc/fstab  | pastebinit
<JimBuntu> puff, it looks like one of your other USB devices is causing some issues. You may want to figure out which, remove it and then try your mouse again
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8PqGjkVb6K/
<puff> JimBuntu: Thanks, I'll try that.  At the moment it's docked in an IBM minidock that has a wireless micrsoft ergo keyboard plugged into it, and has a thumb drive and wired mouse plugged directly into the laptop.
<ioria> prof2004,   comment 14,15 and 24
<prof2004> done
<Kali_Yuga> Hello, I just installed ubuntu alongside windows 10 manually. It booted straight into windows after installation it did not show the grub menu. I tried to use command prompt as admin in windows and used "bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi". Now Grub shows up and I am able to boot into both Operating systems. But now grub looks like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDNzzk7xKj/ . Can I
<Kali_Yuga> just use grub-customizer now to remove those entries?
<ioria> prof2004,   you know what this is ? /usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf
<prof2004> no
<Kali_Yuga> and why are there so many entries now in grub anyway?
<ioria> prof2004,   sudo mv  /usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf  /usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf.back
<prof2004> done
<ioria> prof2004,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<prof2004> done, but there are errors and nothing happens
<prof2004> first one, public key not accessable
<prof2004> all packets are actual
<ioria> prof2004, paste theerrors
<prof2004> signature verification error
<prof2004> old index files will be uses
<Alb0t> Greetings ! I am trying to find out if this is a bug for Ubuntu or for Centos. My NVMe queue depth is not being rolled up from patition to the device stat line in /proc/diskstats on Ubuntu 1810 or Ubuntu1804. I originally thought this was intentional behavior, but seems like a bug after discussing on https://github.com/prometheus/node_exporter/issues/1190
<prof2004> GPG error
<ioria> prof2004, paste the errors
<prof2004> ubuntu precise release: signatures could not be verified
<prof2004> is cut and past for more than one line possible?
<prof2004> erros messages are mostly german
<ioria> prof2004, export LC_ALL=C    and run again the command
<prof2004> I can copy and paste into a file and provide it by pastebinit, shall i?
<ioria> prof2004, export LC_ALL=C    ;  sudo apt full-upgrade | pastebinit
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fZ6KfvvM88/
<ioria> prof2004, export LC_ALL=C    ;  sudo apt update | pastebinit
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2rVz2Nv9g6/
<prof2004> this is, what comes to my display; no pastebinit result. I have copy and paste to a file made this pastebinit result
<ioria> prof2004, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Majost> I have noticed that `lxc image copy` for zfs images from the ubuntu upstream is very slow,  usually aroun d 300-500kB/s and sometimes just times out. Is there any way to make this faster?
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sKNPhfHrMM/
<Kali_Yuga> Hello, I just installed ubuntu alongside windows 10 manually. It booted straight into windows after installation it did not show the grub menu. I tried to use command prompt as admin in windows and used "bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi". Now Grub shows up and I am able to boot into both Operating systems. But now grub looks like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDNzzk7xKj/ . Can I
<Kali_Yuga> just use grub-customizer now to remove those entries?
<ioria> prof2004, not relevant for your issue,but you can comment  the line 49
<ioria> prof2004,   remove xinetd if you don't need it
<prof2004> you mean from sources.list
<prof2004> ?
<ioria> prof2004,   xinetd it's a pkg
<fmulti> I have given an Ubuntu 16.04 laptop to users who are complaining that applications/windows/terminal/etc are disappearing within a set amount of time (approx 5-10 mins, they did not time it) of inactivity... I am at a loss and have not witnessed this myself, but what could be causing this? They said it does not KILL an application, but when they try to open a new one, it wont let them as it is already running (verified via ps)
<prof2004> line 49 of sources.list is commented. what line do you mean to comment?
<prof2004> 51 precise partner?
<ioria> prof2004,   comment line 49
<prof2004> gedit shows me in line 49 "## respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu users.
<prof2004> xinetd is removed
<ioria> prof2004,   line 49 of this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDNzzk7xKj/
<ioria> prof2004,   line 49 of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sKNPhfHrMM/
<ioria> prof2004,   deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<prof2004> thats what I mean, it is 51 for me
<prof2004> done
<ioria> prof2004,   run sudo apt update again
<prof2004> done
<ioria> prof2004,   still errors ?
<prof2004> no error
<prof2004> All packages are up to date.
<ioria> prof2004,  reboot ,if hangs, you wait a bit and ctrl+alt+f2
<prof2004> ok
<prof2004> back again, boot in recovery mode was without any problem
<ioria> prof2004,  not in recovery
<prof2004> ah, ok, then I will boot normal, pls wait
<crised> 18.1 or 18.04?
<crised> for a new pc?
<jvasallo> Hey all, I have a question around some recent changes around unattended-upgrades. Basically when I craft new base images for our infrastructure, I tend to get unlucky with unattended-upgrades running at the same time as my setup scripts. Typically this was checked with a simple: `while pgrep unattended; do sleep 10; done;` and this worked great up until past two days. I've noticed this same behavior as in this post: https://askubuntu
<jvasallo> Noticed this same mention in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1803137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1803137 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Unattended-upgrades may keep running after unmounting local filesystems in InstallOnShutdown mode" [Undecided,Fix released]
<stinkleg> crised: it depends.. if you don't need anything special from 18.04, then I'd go with 18.1
<Some_Person> Is there any way to configure the newer Nautilus in 18.04 to type to select an item in the current view instead of search?
<Some_Person> This is bugging the heck out of me
<crised> thanks
<jvasallo> Basically, I am seeing this python3 process running in the background and as a result my "fix" to check for unattended upgrades is no longer valid. I want to know if this process running is expected or something wrong with the way im curating images.
<jvasallo> The process is: "/usr/bin/python3 /usr/share/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrade-shutdown --wait-for-signal"
<Some_Person> The problem with type-to-search like they've done now is that it's slow, and unnecessary when I'm already in the right directory
<Some_Person> So now, I can't just type "osprey-api-sjt" and hit enter to navigate to that folder... the search mechanism is so slow that doing that dumps me in "osprey-api" instead unless I sit there and wait
<TJ-> jvasallo: disable the u-u service whilst your scripts are busy. As in "systemctl mask unattended-upgrades.service; systemctl stop unattended-upgrades.service" then re-enable after "systemctl unmask unattended-upgrades.service; systemctl start unattended-upgrades.service"
<prof2004> back again
<prof2004> normal reboot failed, control alt F2 did not work
<prof2004> I have startet in recovery mode with resume
<ioria> prof2004,  we need the specific error you got at boot
<prof2004> this was very fast without problems
<jvasallo> TJ-: That is a much more elegant solution. So basically disable unattended before I "bootstrap" my images, then at the end enable it back
<TJ-> jvasallo: you can also use "while systemctl is-active --quiet unattended-upgrades.service; do sleep 1; done" to wait for the service to be inactive
<prof2004> the message was still the same, waiting for the boot process
<ioria> prof2004,   'the specific error'
<jvasallo> TJ-: the issue is it never it never seems to go inactive :(
<stinkleg> Some_Person: I think this change is permanent, reading from this page: https://askubuntu.com/questions/967022/how-do-i-disable-search-as-you-type-text-in-ubuntu-17-10-and-later/982209
<TJ-> jvasallo: I'd suggest using the test /after/ stopping the service, to be sure you don't kick off prematurely :)
<jvasallo> TJ-: Running with your idea :) Thanks
<prof2004> shall I start again and write down the latest line?
<ioria> prof2004,   sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target   and reboot
<Some_Person> I might need to find a new file manager, and figure out how to get ubuntu to pretend that nautilus doesn't exist
<stinkleg> Some_Person: wait a sec, I might have missed something here
<jvasallo> TJ-: last question, so it is expected to see: "/usr/bin/python3 /usr/share/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrade-shutdown --wait-for-signal" basically running all the time right?
<stinkleg> Some_Person: you might be able to fix this using this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~lubomir-brindza/+archive/ubuntu/nautilus-typeahead
<Some_Person> stinkleg: Yeah, but that's a pretty dumb solution... switch to an unsupported package managed by somebody random just to fix extremely dumb behavior that apparently can't be turned off
<prof2004> hi, I am no back from my laptop
<prof2004> reboot leads directly into the console
<prof2004> I am able to login, but no graphical interface
<ioria> prof2004,   and the console works ?
<prof2004> yes
<ioria> prof2004,   sudo stystemctl restart gdm3
<Some_Person> stinkleg: Also doesn't seem very future-proof
<prof2004> done, screen is black
<ioria> prof2004,   ctrl+alt+f3
<arndff> Hi.
<arndff> I have a problem with non-latin keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu's login + Google Chrome. Hope someone can help me!
<prof2004> no reaction
<jjbuggle> I need help editing a pdf.  I am trying to open it with libreoffice, per google-fu'd advice, but, it is giving an error.   Bad version.  Is there another app that can edit pdfs?    (I thought this was something I could do on ubuntu, so I'm not sure why I'm having so much trouble)
<ioria> prof2004,   ctrl+alt+f4
<ioria> prof2004,   and you need to wait
<diverdude> Hi, when i install ubuntu i can create a swap area. Can i always change that later?
<arndff> When I'm with English layout, everything's fine. When I switch it to Bulgarian (which is cyryilic -> non-latin), some of the kbd shortcuts don't work.
<prof2004> no reaction
<Alb0t> diverdude - yes.
<ioria> prof2004,   ok, reboot so we have a console working
<diverdude> Alb0t: i have 128G memory and i am thinking to just make a 30G swap area for starters....and i can then always change that later
<arndff> Anyone?
<prof2004> done
<Some_Person> My god, reading reports for this on GNOME's bug tracker... it's amazing how much the developers are not listening to the users
<ioria> prof2004,   paste lspci -nnk
<qwebirc57828> I have a enermax EB311SC hard drive station, plugged on an lenovo X230, but I can't get USB 3 super speed working. Any idea ?
<Alb0t> diverdude: does it partition a disk for swap? I'm not sure. If it does, that'll be the most annoying part - you may have to boot into a live image and resize partitions if you want to increase it. Decreasing it should be as simple as swapoff'ing the swap, resizing the partition and growing the fs. 30G is a lot of swap though. If you are using 30G of swap you probably need more RAM.
<prof2004> thats a lot of lines, and I am now chatting on a laptop
<ioria> prof2004,    lspci -nnk  | pastebinit
<ioria> prof2004,    and you can chat from console with weechat
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BDTNY3Yq2V/
<TJ-> jvasallo: Ahhh, that means that a u-u ran and needs to do some 'stuff' at shutdown time. see "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades" for options you can change to affect that
<ioria> prof2004,    ok,  sudo apt install lightdm   and set it as default when it asks for it
<Alb0t> diverdude: alternatively, if you want to add more swap, you could use a swapfile which would make things easier. But the short answer to your question is definitely yes.
<diverdude> Alb0t: >>Decreasing it should be as simple as swapoff'ing the swap, resizing the partition and growing the fs. <<  What is swapoff'ing ?
<TJ-> jvasallo: but as far as I can tell here from /lib/system/system/unattended-upgrades.services, that is the process controlled and so should be stopped if the service is stopped
<prof2004> lightdm was already installed in the newest version
<Alb0t> diverdude: command: `swapoff -a` will move the swap into memory. Then the swap partition/file should no longer be in use and you can change it.
<tgm4883> diverdude: running the 'swapoff' command. Do you really need 30GB of SWAP?
<ioria> prof2004,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Alb0t> tgm4883: I eat 5TB of swap for breakfast.
<diverdude> tgm4883: i just heard a rule of thumb saying 50% of memory....and i thought 64G was a bit much so i landed on 30G
<tgm4883> Alb0t: sounds like you have a misconfiguration then
<Alb0t> haha, kidding. i dont swap. swap is bad for my health :)
<tgm4883> diverdude: it really depends on your use case
<diverdude> tgm4883: but i can always decrease it i guess
<prof2004> i am now in a dialog, management system gdm3 or lightdm?
<ioria> prof2004,   lightdm
<prof2004> done
<prof2004> back to prompt
<tgm4883> diverdude: for example, I don't think I've ever heard of 50% of memory being the rule of thumb. The rule of thumb for desktops is 1.5X memory (up to a point). But this isn't a desktop
<ioria> prof2004,   reboot
<Alb0t> diverdude: 50% of memory may be a rule of thumb.. some of these 'rule of thumb' sizing exercises stop making sense at a certain scale... If I have a 1TB RAM in my machine no way in hell am I going to setup 500GB of swap. I'll probably set 10GB because our app doesn't like swap.
<tgm4883> diverdude: so it really depends on what you're running here, but 30GB of SWAP would generally be a bad idea IMO
<Alb0t> ^^ ditto
<diverdude> ok i see
<tgm4883> diverdude: so what exactly are you running here
<diverdude> yeah, i guess a waste of good HDD space
<diverdude> tgm4883: data science
<diverdude> tgm4883: machine learning, AI, data analysis etc
<tgm4883> diverdude: do you understand what SWAP is used for?
<diverdude> tgm4883: yes
<prof2004> ioria, the red points are running...
<ioria> prof2004,   they should not
<prof2004> now I got a black screen and system is rebooting
<TRPM8> https://chrisdown.name/2018/01/02/in-defence-of-swap.html
<prof2004> I am back in the console
<ioria> prof2004,   you're booting in text mode, there are not red dots
<tgm4883> diverdude: Since you aren't moving swap to a separate drive, a swap file seems to be a better solution here (it's the default now in ubuntu too)
<prof2004> I am in a console
<ioria> prof2004,   sudo service lightdm restart
<tgm4883> TRPM8: IMO that link contridicts itself, but thanks for the info
<prof2004> I got a std login, and it works
<ioria> prof2004,   login
<prof2004> done
<ioria> prof2004,   ah, ok  paste  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<prof2004> I am moving the chat back to ubuntu, moment pls
<TRPM8> tgm4883: just something to have a look at, not saying it is correct or not.
<Alb0t> diverdude: if tgm4883 is correct and you get a swapfile by default then it should be very easy to change as needed. Check out the swapfile section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<tgm4883> TRPM8: it's not wrong, it just sets up "swap is not emergency memory" and then basically explains in other words that it's used in what someone would consider an emergency (high memory contention)
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F6K92Qpd82/
<tgm4883> Alb0t: diverdude it's been a SWAP file by default for about 18 months  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes#Swap
<jvasallo> TJ-: Correct, when I stop the process I noticed it stopped, which is great. Your stop and start of the u-u service is working fantastic...plus I got rid of these dirty sleeps so you also helped cut down some seconds :D
<diverdude> tgm4883: ok so i dont even need a swap partition?
<jvasallo> TJ-: the other issue is that im using Packer/Ansible to curate base images so the image process never really "shutsdown" so I can imagine something going awry. Regardless thanks for your help. I paid it forward by writing it to another issue on the askubuntu. :)
<tgm4883> diverdude: if you are using a swap file, then that is correct
<tgm4883> !swap | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ioria> prof2004,  ok  (much better)  lspci -nnk | pastebinit
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z6j645VzD7/
<ioria> prof2004,  sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target   and reboot
<prof2004> back again, boot was fine and very fast
<ioria> prof2004,  ok, so it was at last a gdm3 issue
<prof2004> what is gdm3?
<ioria> prof2004,  a display manager
<prof2004> graphical device manager
<prof2004> you have substituted with lightdm?
<ioria> prof2004,  yes
<prof2004> shall we now try to add the other monitors?
<ioria> prof2004,  as you wish , i have no great experience with multi-monitor nsetup
<robertparkerx> I guarantee you will tell me this is a Windows topic but here goes.
<robertparkerx> I'm trying out WSL and I picked ubuntu. I'm doing this to install a linter. The problem I am having is the repo doesn't have PHP. I'm using the default that were installed with ubuntu by default.
<prof2004> ok, then I will shut down the system, adapt the 2 monitors and try a normal boot, okay?
<ioria> yep
<prof2004> see you
<EriC^^> robertparkerx: what php package exactly
<relipse> why does ubuntu start with php-fpm does anyone know how to disable it and instead use regular php and apache?
<prof2004> hi ioria
<ioria> prof2004,  hi
<prof2004> system has booted very well
<ioria> prof2004,  ok
<prof2004> 2 of three monitors working fine, both samsung monitors are identified correct
<ioria> prof2004,  very good, good job
<prof2004> The lg monitor is identified as Goldstar Company 28" and runs on 1680x1050, which is bad
<prof2004> sorry 1024x768
<ioria> ah, ok
<prof2004> when I was running the monitors wiht the rx graphics card, there was also not the full resolution available, but I have found a solution to add the solution.
<ioria> prof2004,  go in system-settings and type 'display'
<prof2004> done
<prof2004> what do you mean, shall I stay with the build in intel based graphic or shall we move on to reinstall the rx graphics card?
<prof2004> give me 15 min, I have find something to eat, cau
<prof2004> cu
<ioria> prof2004, i'd stay with intel, and i'd try to set the right resolution
<phox_> hi! My wifi randomly stopped working, i cant see any other networks. What would be a first thing to check?
<mutante> if the chipset is Realtek  (maybe kidding, but just kind of)
<mutante> phox_: have you tried turning it off and on again? like, the button to click and/or hardware switch on laptop
<phox_> mutante, were you replyin to me? :) i think it is a Realtek 8723DE
<mutante> or restarting network-manager or all these things
<phox_> mutante, i have done sudo reboot but no, now the hardware button. does it make a difference?
<mutante> phox_: yea, but that was just semi-serious because the "rtl" modules used to be known as flakier
<mutante> phox_: well, just try one by one and see if it comes back at all
<phox_> mutante, oh it's flaky alright. ill try the hardware button reset, brb..
<mutante> if they all fail, reboot.. i guess
<OerHeks> try this github, realtek is an headache https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Wireless-and-Networking/Realtek-8723DE-wifi-module-amp-Bluetooth-Linux-driver/td-p/6477307
<OerHeks> or better, buy a good intel wifi card
<prof2004> ioria, I am back
<prof2004> what shall we trial
<ioria> prof2004, have you tried to go in system-settings -> display ?
<prof2004> yes
<ioria> prof2004, and ?
<prof2004> i am there :)
<ioria> prof2004, can't you set uparight resolution for your monitor ?
<prof2004> that is the place, I can see, that the monitor is identified as Goldstar Company Ltd 28"
<prof2004> I can, but only to entries in the list, 800x600 and 1024x768
<ioria> prof2004, can you paste  'xrandr' output ?
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/67pPdyPgKY/
<robertparkerx> it was kaspersky that was blocking my issue
<ioria> prof2004, DP-1 is the worng one ?
<Mesp> Hello!
<prof2004> no, DP-3
<Mesp> I couldn't find anywhere else to ask but suddenly (today) my USB ports stopped working even though it worked for a few months now and it's definitely not hardware failure.
<ioria> prof2004, i don't see a DP-3
<prof2004> yes, you are right, DP-1, in setup it is monitor 3
<ioria> prof2004,  xrandr --output DP-1 --auto
<prof2004> done
<ioria> prof2004,  nothing changes ?
<prof2004> no, no response either
<ioria> prof2004,  xrandr -d :0 --output DP-1 --mode 1680x1050
<prof2004> xrandr: cannot find mode 1680x1050
<TJ-> that mode isn't available on DP-1
<ioria> TJ-, didn't know that
<prof2004> I have just checked, what I did, to get the solution wanted
<ioria> sill on vga :þ
<ioria> *still
<leftyfb> Mesp: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<prof2004> xrandr --newmode "4096x2160_60" 556.730 4096 4104 4136 4176 2160 2208 2216 2222 +hsync +vsyncxrandr --addmode DisplayPort-0 4096x2160_60 xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 --mode "4096x2160_60" --primary
<ioria> oh, yeah
<ioria> newmode
<TJ-> ioria: if I recall correctly, you first have to add the modeline to the output, then can select it (if the hardware/display will support it)
<ioria> yeah yeah
<prof2004> this was written in a file and saved under /etc/x11/Xsession.d
<prof2004> file was named 45x11-custom_xrandr-settings
<prof2004> I will check, if the file is not there...
<prof2004> It is still there
<diverdude> Hi, I have added this line to fstab: UUID=b01def9a-11a7-466b-8732-2d305b34a49c /mnt/hotstorage ext4 defaults 0 2       <--- it mounts the drive as expected, but i get permission denied when i try to create any files there or directories. What am I missing?
<prof2004> you can see in the last output provided, that hdmi-3 aht this resolution
<Mesp> Yeah i tried a bunch of stuff and no luck
<prof2004> but the monitor assigned, is not able to do that, or it is the no 3
<prof2004> I think, this entry is wrongly assigned
<kumul> is there a ubuntu repository with all packages?
<prof2004> or better not assigned, because there is no DisplayPort-0
<kumul> debian has a bittorrent that has all of its packages
<prof2004> Only DP-1, and HDMI-1 to 3
<TJ-> kumul: the Ubuntu archive contains all Ubuntu packages; what are you actually wanting?
<kumul> TJ-, I need to run a dpkg -S for all packages
<coconut> kumul: for fixing dependencies (your earlier post here), you might want to look at https://www.howtogeek.com/106526/how-to-resolve-dependencies-while-compiling-software-on-ubuntu/
<kumul> I'm not compiling anything, though the software has already been compiled
<prof2004> ioria, still there?
<TJ-> kumul: that only lists the packages known to the local PC, not everything in the archives :)
<ioria> prof2004,  i'am leaving, sy,but i cannot help in that
<prof2004> is there any problem, if I try to reinstall the rx card?
<ioria> prof2004, it's a desktop rigth ?
<prof2004> yes
<ioria> prof2004, plug the card, reboot , wait,and see
<prof2004> ok, I will try and come back to you
<ioria> prof2004,  i'am leaving, sy
<prof2004> many thanks for your support, you my hero :-)
<ioria> prof2004,  no proble,good luck
<prof2004> cu
<fcastillo> lapion: I'm not sure what you mean, are you talking about the .deb installer it downloads when installing something? If that's the case, then apt does not delete them right after installing
<kumul> TJ-, nacc was like "its impossible" well dpkg -S with some server containing all packages installed would work. not even installed, could probably build an index with that
<tgm4883> kumul: out of curiosity, what are you going to do once you have run dpkg -S for every package?
<kumul> tgm4883, nothing. i just wanted to see if it was possible
<TJ-> kumul: I'd prefer 'apt list' over dmesg
<hggdh> one can use apt-file to search the repository
<hggdh> er, repositories
<tgm4883> kumul: sorry it doesn't make much sense to me, are you sure you want -S?
<TJ-> apt-file is limited the same as the local tools by the apt sources.list
<gst568923> hi guys I should install Legrand UPSMAN for Linux, I have extracted upscomm_1.28.tar.gz but when I run sudo ./install  ,terminal  show me "sudo: unable to execute ./install: No such file or directory"
<gst568923> Fileinfo of "./install" is: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2, stripped
<tgm4883> kumul: if i'm reading this correctly, you just want to search every package (both installed and not installed) in a repository for a file that matches some string?
<kumul> tgm4883, yes
<kumul> a filepath
<tgm4883> kumul: why dpkg? Why not use existing resources to do this?
<gst568923> the link of file is : https://ups.legrand.com/media/software/upscomm_linux.zip
<kumul> tgm4883, i will use anything, it doesnt really matter
<tgm4883> kumul: honestly, this sounds like an xy issue
<tgm4883> !xy | kumul
<ubottu> kumul: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<tgm4883> kumul: use https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> kumul: there's a handy search on that page that let's you search for packages containing strings
<kumul> tgm4883, do you have a CLI interface for it?
<tgm4883> kumul: I do not
<tgm4883> kumul: this is why you should state what you're trying to do from the start (maybe I didn't read far enough back log)
<tgm4883> kumul: so to hopefully answer your question, which I'm assuming is "How can I search for a package that contains a file, from the command line, for packages that aren't installed", you can install the package "apt-file"
<kumul> tgm4883, I'm trying to find a dependency for a game i've installed, using ldd i found the lib but now i need to know what actually installs the lib
<tgm4883> kumul: so there's really no requirement for it to be from the command line...
<coconut> kumul: have you tried reading the url i just gave you?
<kumul> there is because i want to automate every missing dependency
<kumul> yes, the url work
<coconut> try it
<kumul> worked*, maybe i can do something with wget and parsing. thanks tgm4883
<strixdio> I plug in my iPhone and there are two things that show up in the file explorer: "Documents on iPhone" and "iPhone". The iPhone directory is empty, if I click on the other, it tells me "unable to access documents on iphone" "unhandled lockdown error (-2)" any thoughts?
<strixdio> this is in ubuntu 18.10
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Hey there, something quick and something silly, I am trying to tweak my laptop fan to come in earlier, but had no luck with fancontrol and pwmconfig doesnt find my fan. althogh sensors gives me information about its rpm when it is spinning. how do I go about this? second question, is it just me or web.whatsapp.com is acting up, it launches fine from chromium in one machine, but will require google chrome 36+ on the other. I run
<strangerr> how do i cause a command to run in the background when an xsession begins
<strangerr> which file do i place the command into
<Mesp> Something is definitely up with my firmware, lsusb doesn't show my ports, mouse not working but the ethernet-to-usb lights are workig but ethernet is not
<leftyfb> Mesp: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ducasse> strangerr: ~/.xsessionrc
<Mesp> Ubuntu 18.04
<Mesp> I have been using it for a few months and everything was fine then suddenly this happened a few hours ago.\
<leftyfb> Mesp: try booting a live cd/usb and see if it works then
<SimonNL> strangerr: search for    daemonizing a command    is there any help for you in there
<Mesp> It does not, it doesn't recognise USBs
<Mesp> Like all ports are not recognising stuff
<leftyfb> Mesp: then it's a hardware issue
<Mesp> Thing is the ethernet to usb has three lights on it and they are all working meaning the ethernet is working but it actually isn't
<Mesp> I will see if I can send itt
<TJ-> Mesp: have you done a full, complete, capacitor-draining power off?
<Mesp> I have not, only reboots and shutdowns
<leftyfb> Mesp: the lights only means you're getting 5V from the port. That doesn't mean it's working
<TJ-> Mesp: also, if that doesn't work, try a firmware setup-time factory default settings reload
<Mesp> So should I just let it on for the battery to drain for now?
<leftyfb> Mesp: if it's a laptop, unplug the power, remove the battery and press the power button for a moment
<Mesp> It is an Acer Swift 3 so I don't think the battery can be removed
<leftyfb> Mesp: if you cannot remove the battery, there's no easy way that I know of to completely discharge the battery
<Mesp> I have to do something in a bit so I will just let it drain I guess
<leftyfb> the computer will power down before the battery is completely drained
<Mesp> ah alright
<Mesp> I think the USB module isn't loading in
<Mesp> I had a Failed to connect to lvmetad followed by volume group ubuntu-vg not found
<leftyfb> Mesp: if it worked on a fresh install of 18.04 and you booted a live usb/cd, then more likely it's loading everything it needs and it's a hardware issue
<Mesp> No I had the 18.04 for a few months now, no fresh installs or live usbs.
<leftyfb> lvme/volume groups are related to storage, not usb
<leftyfb> Mesp: you installed 18.04 fresh at one point right?
<Mesp> Also dmesg --level=err gives me this:
<Mesp> [   20.562695] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: can't setup: -110 [   20.562974] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: init 0000:00:14.0 fail, -110 [   20.630217] Couldn't get size: 0x800000000000000e [   33.071378] dell_smbios: Unable to run on non-Dell system
<Mesp> Yes, when I first got it.
<leftyfb> Mesp: and usb's worked then?
<Mesp> Yes.
<Mesp> They stopped working a few hours ago
<leftyfb> Mesp: ok, booting a live usb/cd is basically the same thing as when you installed it fresh
<Mesp> Like last night everything was fine and I didn't even move it or anything and next day it just didn't work
<ntd> TJ-, just booted bionic with debian kernel 4.18.20 and /sys/bus/iio is there and sensors are working
<ntd> so def kernel, not userspace. mind telling nacc?
<leftyfb> leave it running till the batter dies. Power it back on and go into the BIOS. Leave it in the BIOS till it dies again. Then try powering it back on. Keep repeating till you can't turn it back on anymore. Then plug it in and try booting and check your usb ports. Start with something simple like a keyboard
<Mesp> Alright
<Mesp> I will try to do that I guess, thankfully it's at the end of the semester
<TJ-> Mesp: spilled liquids? someone stuck something into the vents or ports as a 'joke' maybe?
<Mesp> Nope, no liquids near my laptop and it's in my locked room all the time so nobody can get in.
<ntd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1807250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1807250 in linux (Ubuntu) "At some point in the 18.04 cycle, /sys/bus/iio has disappeared from my system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<leftyfb> ntd: not sure that would be the case if he booted a live usb
<ntd> so this goes back to friggin 4.15.0-20? that has been a while. how on earth am I (yet again) the first to notice stuff like this? support for an entire bus class just *poof*?
<leftyfb> since it's still the same kernel
<leftyfb> ntd: oh, sorry, wrong problem
<Mesp> lsusb is empty also so I have no idea what's going on
<Mesp> I had one time an error screen saying PCIe Bus Error severity=Corrected and it was spammed
<Mesp> But it never reappeared
<ntd> this and the amdgpu-pro situation have me worried about just how few people actually use linux and ubuntu for other than blogging
<Mesp> I don't know what to say, I will let it drain and I might contact Acer or something
<ps-ax> hi guys...
<ps-ax> i came early this day asking for some help about the boot and my AMD GPU
<ps-ax> it didnt "showed" nothing once it starts ubuntu.. i mean it was just a black screen and the monitor light flashed like if it didnt was turned on the pc, but it is...
<ps-ax> ioria helped me to edit the grub line and put nomodeset on it
<ps-ax> now runs most likely a real startup, but when i put the
<ps-ax> the password to login
<ps-ax> it stays on a black screen with the mouse icon on it only... nothing else
<ps-ax> i can move the mouse but there arnt desktop
<ps-ax> does someone have any idea what can i do?
<ps-ax> maybe its the driver... gotta check it
<TJ-> Here's a message you don't see every day: "W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (3 vs 7)."
<ntd> unsigned kernel?
<ntd> ... present in /boot?
<genii> TJ-: I got that before when I had already run apt-get dist-upgrade earler but not rebooted before running it again
<genii> ( like a day or two later )
<TJ-> genii: this came from one of my custom scripts
<TJ-> I just thought it sounds so polite, it made me laugh
<cloudy_nz> there must be one of those revolving doors in here...
<ntd> was plicykit updated?
<puff`> Good evening.
<hggdh> ntd: a policykit-1 update was being set, IDK if it is already released
<puff> JimBuntu: So I spent the afternoon dealing with other stuff, I've unplugged everything else, undocked the laptop and plugged in the mouse USB dongle. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b7ksVPzGSk/
<mattfly> how do i use a ps3 joubuntu 18.04 trhu bluetooth
<mattfly> because with sixad running if i press the ps button nothing happnes
#ubuntu 2018-12-08
<coolchris> ubuntu sucks
<coolchris> i heard the linux kernel sucks because it is monolithic or some shit
<mutante> coolchris: oh! thanks for letting me know, i will try Hurd again
<mutante> coolchris: do you know any better kernels i should try for GNU?
<mutante> i mean Hurd isnt monolithic
<coolchris> i think popcorn kernels are pretty good
<mutante> coolchris: oh, you arent actually an expoert? bummer
<pifreak> hi :)
<pifreak> How do I get my game into the official Ubuntu software center? IS there a guide or blog about it? Thanks! I bet it's hard, but I hope I can do it some day. It's a free open source C++ game.
<donofrio> so i noticed my time is off i'm wondering how do I get my time to be synced https://photos.app.goo.gl/SnA48kb4jWDFWAPq5
<donofrio> hwinfo is - paste.ubuntu.com/p/8ShhhdJsr5
<hggdh> pifreak: I am not sure how to do it; you may have better luck asking in #ubuntu-devel, the devs may have a better idea
<Randolf> So, I've been looking into OpenSSL v1.1.1.  It's an LTS (Long Term Support) version that is regarded as a major update (one update includes TLSv1.3 support, which is not supported in OpenSSL v1.1.0).  So, I'm wondering, how things progressing in Ubuntu Linux for getting OpenSSL 1.1.1 into apt?  Thanks.
<aesthe> Whenever I try to create a home folder as root for a separate user on an Ubuntu Digital Ocean droplet, the dir never seems to appear, despite it being registered in the etc/passwd file
<aesthe> what am I missing?
<Randolf> OpenSSL v1.1.1 was released in October 2018:  https://www.openssl.org/blog/blog/2018/09/11/release111/
<trobotham> you likely are using useradd instead of adduser
<trobotham> which requires a switch
<grepwood> hi everyone
<trobotham> -m iirc
<grepwood> how do I make a package of pulseaudio?
<Randolf> Hello grepwood.
<aesthe> I did use useradd. I'll try that switch
<mutante> adduser is more interactive
<grepwood> I need to recompile certain packages for convenience and install them, because some proprietary developers are jerks and won't support my distro, so I need a sabotaged Ubuntu
<trobotham> adduser is distro specific useradd is provided by passwd
<mutante> grepwood: apt-get source (as opposed to apt-get install) should get yout he package source you can change and then rebuild..  i guss with debuild
<grepwood> thank you mutante
<Randolf> I'm also seeing that OpenSSL 1.1.1 is apparently included in Ubuntu, but when I use "apt update" I only get up to 1.1.0:  https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/cosmic/main/updates/openssl
<Randolf> But may "ubuntuupdates.org" isn't an official page.
<Randolf> But maybe "ubuntuupdates.org" isn't an official page.
<pifreak> Thanks hggdh <3
<OerHeks> Randolf, the numbering ( see the letter G) is confusing, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssl but that would be the backport iirc
<aesthe> trobotham, man I keep having to switch between distros. My head is a literal mes right now. Thanks so much for that!
<trobotham> aesthe: not a problem
<Randolf> OerHeks:  Are you referring to OpenSSL v1.1.0g?  If so, that doesn't support TLSv1.3.
<hggdh> donofrio: Randolf if you are on Cosmic, then you should have openssl v1.1.1
<Randolf> I'm on Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS.
<trobotham> fwiw, openssl is changing there versioning: https://www.openssl.org/policies/releasestrat.html
<donofrio> me too 18.04.1 tls
<OerHeks> you would need to enable TLSv1.3 first, ofcourse
<trobotham> wait, that isn't the article that I thought it was
<Randolf> OerHeks:  Well, I've tried that but OpenSSL 1.1.1 is the minimum requirement it seems.  Unless I've missed something?
<Randolf> trobotham: I was going to say "it doesn't appear that the version numbering has changed there."
<trobotham> apologies! I may be thinking of something else, disregard
<Randolf> No worries.  :)
<Randolf> trobotham:  There's so much weirdness with certain applications and tools (e.g., EasyRSA) that changing the versioning in OpenSSL would likely be an epic disaster.
<trobotham> nvm, here it is: https://www.openssl.org/blog/blog/2018/11/28/version/
<hggdh> looking at the changelog for current openssl on 18.04 I do not see TLSv1.3; I dimly remember discussions about that, and that there might be some problems backporting, since many packages depend on the libraries
<trobotham> so the next branch will be 3.0
<Randolf> trobotham:  Oh, I don't see that being a major problem -- they're just getting rid of the letter code at the end, and ensuring a larger scope of backward compatibility in the API.
<trobotham> yup which is what confuses most people
<Randolf> hggdh:  See this:  https://www.openssl.org/blog/blog/2018/09/11/release111/
<Randolf> hggdh:  The current OpenSSL on Ubuntu 18.04 seems to be 1.1.0g, which does not have TLSv1.3 support.
<hggdh> Randolf: yes, I pointed it out above. And I know openSSL says it is ABI/API-compatible
<Randolf> hggdh:  Sorry, I missed that then.
<Randolf> hggdh:  You mentioned "Cosmic."  I don't know what that is referring to.
<Randolf> I assume a codename for a particular version?
<trobotham> Randolf: bionic is 18.04 Cosmic is 18.10
<Randolf> Oh.
<Randolf> I'm on bionic then.
<Randolf> Thanks.
<conjo> hi all
<hggdh> Randolf: from the upbuntuupdates.org site you pointed to -- the URL says "Cosmic", which is the code name for Ubuntu 18.10
<Randolf> hggdh: I understand now.  Thanks.
<Randolf> I'm just doing a dist-upgrade on a remote system now to see how this works out.
<Randolf> Do you happen to know if there are plans to bring OpenSSL v1.1.1 to bionic?
<hggdh> Randolf: if you mean apt dist-upgrade, AND you are trying to go from 18.04 to 18.10, then this is the wrong command
<Randolf> No.  I'm using:  do-release-upgrade
<hggdh> Randolf: the best place to ask would probably #ubuntu-hardened (but it is Friday evening/Saturday very-early-morning, so there might not be many around
<Randolf> (I should have been more clear.)
<hggdh> Randolf: ack, tjank you. I was just checking :-)
<Randolf> Thanks for checking.  :)
<grepwood> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<conjo> any suggestions on securely deleting my ssd from terminal via a live linux distro (including all partitions-filesystems?
<conjo> think i can use dd command with random  overwrites invoked but would like to clarify there isnt a better way
<hggdh> grepwood: not anymore
<grepwood> hggdh, still takes a lot of time, what is this, dialup?
<hggdh> grepwood: just did a search there, WFM
<grepwood> hggdh, still pooped for me
<grepwood> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/all/alsa-base/filelist
<grepwood> trying to get this
<grepwood> it worked now
<hggdh> grepwood: now I am also getting slow response :-)
<grepwood> mutante, "E: You must put some source URIs in your sources.list"
<grepwood> does that mean I have to add a source release like there is bionic/trusty release?
<Randolf> Upgrade successful from Ubuntu Linux 18.04 to 18.10.  Now I've got OpenSSL v1.1.1 on this system, and everything seems to be working properly.
<Randolf> So far, every distribution upgrade I've done with Ubuntu Linux has been successful.  I really like doing these things remotely because going down to the data centre takes a lot of time.
<Randolf> To everyone who worked on making these upgrades work so reliably, thank you.  I really do appreciate it.
<mutante> grepwood: it means in your /etc/apt/sources.list you need lines with "deb-src" and not just with "deb" (for the same release, repeat the line just with 'deb-src" at the start
<mutante> grepwood: for example if you already have "deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ stretch-updates main" then add "deb-src http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ stretch-updates main
<mutante> right below and then run apt-get update and try again
<mutante> adjust that , i pasted from a Debian example
<blackflow> Randolf: lucky you. every dist upgrade I've done with Ubuntu was botched.
<grepwood> mutante, thanks
<grepwood> got another problem
<grepwood> gpg: keybox '/root/.gnupg/pubring.kbx' created
<grepwood> gpg: skipped "Hui Wang <hui.wang@canonical.com>": No secret key
<grepwood> gpg: /tmp/debsign.5sRyWDHs/alsa-lib_1.1.3-5ubuntu0.1dsc: clear-sign failed: No secret key
<grepwood> debsign: gpg error occurred! Aborting....
<mutante> grepwood: that's because the packages are signed, you cant sign with the key of somebody else. so you need to change it to use your own key to sign
<mutante> or skip the signing when you build it
<grepwood> mutante, how? where is that setting?
<grepwood> or how do I skip that?
<mutante> debuild -us -uc  afair
<grepwood> okie dokie thank you
<mutante> yw
<mutante> out now. good luck
<grepwood> mutante, N: 4 tags overridden (1 error, 3 warnings)
<grepwood> how do I change the CFLAGS that are used when making a package?
<yelowfish> hello all.is it advisable to install iwlwif on xenial?
<yelowfish> im trying to stabilize wifi by disabling wireless n
<yelowfish> did they remove the right click>creeate
<yelowfish> did they remove the right click>create link in xenial
<nicholasf> hi, Im trying to install KDE Neon on a Dell XPS 13. It has a 4k resolution. Im finding the installer's font is too small to read
<nicholasf> any ideas about how I can lift the font size when Im booting from USB to install?
<patr0clus> when i open a window under normal circumstances, i can left click and open a terminal at that location. but now that option seems to be missing. how can i reset it?
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us Your Release details and which terminal you are using ??
<s3nd1v0g1us> budgie/tilix
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us : try this Ctrl-Shift-G
<s3nd1v0g1us> ?
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us :Keyboard shortcut combination use all three keys Ctrl+shift+G
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us : Open your terminla and try these keyboard shortcut key combination
<s3nd1v0g1us> nothing happens
<s3nd1v0g1us> and its not my terminal that is the issue. its when i open a window...
<s3nd1v0g1us> normally, when i open a new window say for a folder, i can open a terminal at that location by left clicking and selecting open terminal here...
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us : new window in terminal !!! so you need to post request to tilix bug reporting channel or git page
<s3nd1v0g1us> sigh....i fear there is a language barrier here.
<s3nd1v0g1us> thats not what i am saying at all.
<s3nd1v0g1us> NOT a new window in terminal. i want to open a terminal from inside a folder.
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us : unable to open using pop up menu while opening a new windows in file manager or file browser
<s3nd1v0g1us> again, normally left clicking allows for it, but for some reason it stopped.
<nacharjya> if this than report to tilix git page
<s3nd1v0g1us> no no.
<s3nd1v0g1us> you dont understand at all.
<s3nd1v0g1us> from inside an open folder/window.
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us : i got it correct . your issue is right click not working sometimes to open the terminal
<s3nd1v0g1us> say i clock on my music folder....i want to be able to open a terminal at that location...
<s3nd1v0g1us> no.
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us : as you said this needs to report to tilix terminal git page
<s3nd1v0g1us> i feel like im talking to tech support for Verizon.
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us : tilix is not default terminal for ubuntu
<s3nd1v0g1us> where nothing that im saying seems to be getting through.
<s3nd1v0g1us> it is for budgie.
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us : https://github.com/gnunn1/tilix/issues
<s3nd1v0g1us> nevermind, ill look for an answer on reddit.
<nacharjya> rise your issue here
<s3nd1v0g1us> youre not understanding what i am saying.
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us : You have told us that You are not able to open terminal using the pop up menu using right click inside a folder .. anything wrong ??
<s3nd1v0g1us> what i said was that i cannot open a terminal from inside a folder by left clicking.
<s3nd1v0g1us> it used to allow it, now it does not.
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us : so you need to report it to tilix git page
<s3nd1v0g1us> sigh...
<nacharjya> @s3nd1v0g1us : whats your installation type . if it is minimal type that you need some packages installed for the solution
<OerHeks> that would be the nautilus-admin package
<nacharjya_> @s3nd1v0g1us :  capability you need to installed the python-nautilus package. Logout and login and you will have an open in tilix option
<WoC> is it possible to upgrade a boot disk (system disk) from mbr partition table to gpt w/o loss of the partitions ?
<nacharjya_> @WoC : Answer is YES but caution and with some provisions
<patr0clus> reinstalling nautilus-admin worked.
<patr0clus>  thx.
<WoC> ;P
<CrazyH> Hopefully this will help someone somewhere:
<CrazyH> ubuntu 16.04> The infamous laptop lid switch disable feature failure. Here is a pic with a bunch of details. I may have found the issue:
<CrazyH> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=90275ca6ebbb792e07d653a0ac8d6c77
<CrazyH> Hopefully the pic is self explainatory. Basically I did everything that you're supposed to do to disable the lid switch, all of which failed. As you can see that setting in Dconf doesn't seem to be changed ( even though it should be ). I ended up solving the issue by disabling upowerd by renaming it
<CrazyH> I forgot to say that I'm running Gnome-flashback-session. I don't know how much that matters
<fundatillus> CrazyH, you should write something static up for this... dev.to is an easy and friendly publishing platform.
<CrazyH> I would have posted this on ubuntu forums, but apparently I can't post... so I'll do this instead
<CrazyH> Is anyone here able to fix my account on Ubuntuforums
<CrazyH> I'd like to post it there
<zerooo> hi
<zerooo> which flavor is the best ?
<krytarik> Hahaha. :D
<TAFB> ubuntu is running on my vps, but "service apache2 status" says ● apache2.service
<TAFB>    Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<TAFB>    Active: inactive (dead)
<TAFB> apache is running...
<TAFB> nevermind, it isn't, just showing the apache2 default page
<HiddenDjinn> calcurse=unstable on ubuntu, but not raspbian
<HiddenDjinn> gpg=less than fully functional on raspbian, but perfect on ubuntu
<gde33> Your system does not have a connection to the Snap Store. For the best upgrade experience make sure that your system can connect to api.snapcraft.io.
<gde33> Do I still want to continue with the upgrade?
<gde33> Or perhaps the question should be: Why doesn't my system have a connection to the snap store or why isn't the linux still not ready for production?
<gde33> haha, whatever, let the user figure it out.
<mouses> gde33: check your network settings/local issues
<gde33> those are all in working order for as far as I know
<mouses> but I think your 'not ready for production' 'let the user figure it out' comments kinda betray you here :P
<gde33> I'm on irc and on the interwebs and all that
<mouses> troll harder
<gde33> sorry :P
<gde33> I did put the message into google and found a page in french and a lengthy bug report that talked about it some place in the middle.
<gde33> couldn't make sense of either tho
<gde33> I would like to use the ubuntu in complete ignorance. That would be an ideal world for me.
<gde33> sudo apt-get install snapd    E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)   E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?
<gde33> ok, enough with this upgrading thing
<gde33> ok, so I had to abort the upgrade in order to learn it was already installed.
<gde33> dec 08 09:09:58 galactus snapd[1096]: autorefresh.go:376: Cannot prepare auto-refresh change: cannot refresh snap-declaration for "core": Get https://api.snapcraft.io/api/v1/snaps/assertions/snap-declaration/16/
<gde33> dec 08 09:09:58 galactus snapd[1096]: stateengine.go:102: state ensure error: cannot refresh snap-declaration for "core": Get https://api.snapcraft.io/api/v1/snaps/assertions/snap-declaration/16/99T7MUlRhtI3U0QF
<gde33> this seems interesting:  Active: active (running) since za 2018-12-08 09:09:58 CET; 37min left
<gde33> apparently it has been running since 30 min in the future
<BrickedInTheHead> Localization settings off on dif user?
<gde33> Not sure what you mean, if the other user account on the system is configured wrongly?
<BrickedInTheHead> Just a guess. Say you ran something as root vs usrr
<gde33> the other user account was never used
<gde33> there should be only one CET tho
<gde33> if I just run systemctl status it says:    State: running       Jobs: 0 queued      Failed: 0 units    Since: za 2018-12-08 10:09:14 CET; 1h 24min left
<gde33> its not even 9:00
<ducasse> check the output of 'timedatectl status'
<gde33> Local time: za 2018-12-08 08:55:04 CET
<gde33>   Universal time: za 2018-12-08 07:55:04 UTC
<gde33>         RTC time: za 2018-12-08 10:05:39
<gde33> timedatectl set-local-rtc 0
<gde33> Local time: za 2018-12-08 08:56:25 CET
<gde33>   Universal time: za 2018-12-08 07:56:25 UTC
<gde33>         RTC time: za 2018-12-08 07:56:26
<gijoe3k> Hey true believers, is there a alternative to using the official Spotify client? I don't mind using it and it actually does a really good job.
<gijoe3k> It would be great though if I could find a client that had some different features compared to the official one.
<BrickedInTheHead> Web version
<gijoe3k> @BrickedInTheHead,  This is true. I'll check it out.
<BrickedInTheHead> Less features but doesnt cache 10gb of tracks you never listen
<mouses> that's why I switched to google play music
<mouses> spotify's clients/caching are just dumb
<BrickedInTheHead> There is settings for the cache but it doesnt seem to do anything
 * gde33 thought unix time solved all of these problems long ago :/
<gijoe3k> I have had, like most Spotify customers, had my account hacked multiple times within the last year. Got it fixed(for now) after chatting with Spotify customer support. I have expressed to them that it's 2018 heading into 2019....there's no excuse for not having MFA(Multi-factor authentication) for all their customers.
<gijoe3k> @mouses, Does google play music have MFA?
<BrickedInTheHead> Even bank app doesn't have 2f auth. But its just read only
<Helenah2> Arch Linux rox!
<pepijndevos> One my disk I have a 100MB EFI system partition, but also a 1MB grub partion. What's the second one for, or can I delete it? (want to move partitions around)
<BrickedInTheHead> Wouldnt touch unless you are veteran. Not with any grub manager either
<ducasse> pepijndevos: you need the bios_boot (grub) partition to boot in legacy mode on a gpt disk
<Helenah2> I'm curious... how come Ubuntu bastardises everything?
<gijoe3k> @Helenah2, Good question.
<ducasse> Helenah2: go ahead and ask if you have a support question, for other queries please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Helenah2> Joining now
<pepijndevos> ducasse, ah, so since I'm in UEFI mode, I don't need it I guess.
<ducasse> pepijndevos: no, you don't
<pepijndevos> cool thanks. I'll try to move it, just in case, but good to know.
<lionhertz> Because Ubuntu doesn't have just one father. She had hundreds
<lionhertz> Her mom's a toal slut
<Mathisen> ... ?
<Dbugger> Does anybody know how can I force Ubuntu to use the 5Ghz band for my wifi?
<BrickedInTheHead> Cant you force router?
<Dbugger> BrickedInTheHead, me?
<BrickedInTheHead> Ye
<Dbugger> well, i do not want to disable the 2.4GHz network, since not all my devices support it
<ducasse> Dbugger: split them into two separate ssids if they aren't already
<nate> Dbugger: Connect to the 5G SSID...?
<nate> You should be able to define separate SSID's, they're two different bands
<Dbugger> nate, let me try that..
<Dbugger> mmmpphh.. the OS does not seem to detect the 5Ghz one
<Dbugger> even though my wifi network card supports 5Ghz
<BrickedInTheHead> You need to fiddle with configs and specify support unless oem driver is avaival
<BrickedInTheHead> Avaivable. Sorry forgot rule. No english auto complete
<Dbugger> Well, I have an ASUS PCE-AC56 AC1300 Dual-Band
<Dbugger> I dont really know how to change the configuration to do that :/
<ducasse> 5ghz support should just work
<BrickedInTheHead> If its mimo card you can connect both
<Dbugger> It should, yes... but I cant :(
<DeutscherNutzer> hello
<DeutscherNutzer> kann jemand hier deutsch sprechen ? :D
<DeutscherNutzer> hello, inteus :D
<TxPlex> i keep getting an error .... [drm:radeon_crtc_handle_flip] radeon_crtc->flip_status = 0 != RADEON_FLIP_SUBMITTED(2)
<TxPlex> i am running 16.04 lts
<TxPlex> the error is in my sys.log
<TxPlex> can anybody help
<gmish_>  Hello, is there a way (any package?) to send a system wide custom-pop-up notification?
<tarzeau> talk but it's not really a pop-up, and users can turn it off
<gmish_> talk won't help. anything else I can try?
<gmish_> there is notify-send if I use tint2, but then it lasts only for few secs
<rud0lf> -t, --expire-time=TIME
<rud0lf> miliseconds notify-send persists
<gmish_> I didn't know that. Thanks @rud0lf
<qwefytuoityty> Who uses redshift? When I run the redshift temperature Kelvin does not change.  Redshift works for you? If to start redshift and temperature will not change redshift  does not work
<sta7ic> So what are the chances of a ssd being bad? For some reason whenever i put load on this disk (like install a steam game or when timeshift launches) the system freezes and then comes back after a minute. when i look at dmesg or syslog i see a bunch of hd errors
<sta7ic> i swapped sata cable with no luck
<Mathisen> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5+svn4324-1 (bionic), package size 445 kB, installed size 1533 kB
<Mathisen> sta7ic,
<BrickedInTheHead> Run diagbostics
<Kidman1670> hello, every one here?
<Mathisen> Kidman1670, yep
<Kidman1670> Mathisen: I wonder that someone can help me solve the trouble with Lubuntu?
<Mathisen> Kidman1670, ask the full question
<Kidman1670> Mathisen: yes, I am a Vietnamese, I install Ibus-unikey, but I cannot type any VNese after this. Ibus work fine in Ubuntu, but I cannot use it in Lubuntu. Thank you very much if you help me.
<sta7ic> So, i ran smartctl --all /dev/sdd
<sta7ic> passed healtcheck and looks like no errors?
<Kidman1670> sta7ic: are you answer my problem???
<sta7ic> no sorry
<Kidman1670> sta7ic: no proplem hihi
<sta7ic> So I ran a a short test on the ssd and health summary passed and doesnt look to be any errors? I will kick off a long test when i can as well
<seni> I'm running a binary that reads from a wav file, and it fails with `sh: 1: path/to/file.wav: Permission denied` ???
<seni> seems I needed to chmod +x the file
<sysx1000> Hi there. I have very rare DVD disc and I want to make a copy of this thing, in case that original would become unreadable. I have tried many ways of doing it, dd, ddrescue, cat'ing of /dev/sr0 (heh). Nothing helps. It copies about 20-40 Mb and then I receive error "Permission denied" Sounds like DVD is protected? What kind of protection I have?
<sysx1000> Is there any way to copy that disc?
<ThiagoCupim> sysx1000 hi!
<ThiagoCupim> are you using GUI or Shell??
<sysx1000> shell
<sysx1000> I don't want do distribute that disc, I just want to have an ISO
<ThiagoCupim> the best way is using dd
<ThiagoCupim> what the command do you try?
<ThiagoCupim> try install the package genisoimage
<ThiagoCupim> apt-get install genisoimage
<sysx1000> genisoimage?
<sysx1000> this one is for making ISO out of files, isn't it?
<ThiagoCupim> you can specify an directory
<ThiagoCupim> try specify the DVD ROM directory
<ThiagoCupim> genisoimage -o output_image.iso directory_name
<sysx1000> i have tried ddrescue, dd, pv, direct cat of DVD-ROM device
<ThiagoCupim> for example: genisoimage -o output_image.iso /dev/cdrom
<sysx1000> No, it does not work
<ThiagoCupim> :(
<sysx1000> even in VLC player it plays only friggin non-pirate note and then VLC crashes. On my BluRay player this disc is playing without any trouble
<ThiagoCupim> the DVD recorded with genisoimage play on your BlueRay player?
<sysx1000> Who might knows that? It's commercial dvd
<sysx1000> I am not sure that publishers are using genisoimage ;)
<ThiagoCupim> hahaha
<ThiagoCupim> Man... Try use GUI interface... use K3B
<sysx1000> ok, seems like after installing libdvd-pkg and brasero it works, I have already dumped 2G of this disc to disk ;)
<ThiagoCupim> so you use brasero on GUI?
<sysx1000> yes
<sysx1000> I hope it will dump data properly
<charith> where can I find the ubuntu kernal soucecode?
<sysx1000> pkg?
<ThiagoCupim> Brasero is very good too
<sysx1000> or kernel source archive?
<charith> source archive I need to add  it to my lfs build.....
<sysx1000> lfs means links from scratch?
<sysx1000> ok, go and visit kernel.org
<tchakatak> charith: kernel.org
<charith> yes linux from scratch ...? i will see ....is there any github repository canonical used to publish there ubuntu kernl
<sysx1000> charith: if you need just kernel sources use kernel.org
<ThiagoCupim> https://www.kernel.org/
<sysx1000> not sure about canonical
<tchakatak> charith: anyway on lfs you do not need (and do not want) to use the kernel made by canonical.
<tchakatak> it contains diverses things who will not work on your lfs version.
<gimpnixon> hello
<charith> did anyone here have used stable os kerneals from centos,ubuntu or arch with lfs
<tchakatak> charith: why would you do that ?
<tchakatak> use the original one.
<charith> I have used original kernel did'nt like its performance ...I want to undestand and learn how the above main os kernel configurations are made...
<tchakatak> charith: in what way ?
<tchakatak> If you do understand that, why not tune up the kernel yourself to suit your need ? And using a arch kernel or a ubuntu kernel is definetly not a good idea, there is really more than just tuneup performances on thoses kernel.
<charith> I want there kernel cofiguration source with all the patches they applied for the original kernel to study how they tuned up the original one...is this the offical ubuntu irc
<charith> is there anyone from canonical
<tchakatak> Enjoy : https://github.com/Canonical-kernel/Ubuntu-kernel
<charith> thnks
<de-facto> Hey Guys, which packages would i need to be able to use OpenCL on "Tobago PRO [Radeon R7 360 / R9 360 OEM] [1002:665F]"  amdgpu,radeon stack (ubuntu 18.04 stock kernel driver)?
<de-facto> Trying to use it in OpenCV
<de-facto> installed "ocl-icd-opencl-dev" which provides "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libOpenCL.so" yet clinfo shows no avail
<de-facto> do i need "mesa-opencl-icd"?
<irgendwer4711> hi, I cant start radicale server any more and there is no error in log.
<irgendwer4711> I got this logline two days ago: https://pastebin.com/xJ4xnPkG
<tchakatak> irgendwer4711: look like you already have an instance running
<tchakatak> and there is an error in the login.. pid file exist
<tchakatak> Dez 06 21:44:51  radicale[24713]: OSError: PID file exists: /var/run/radicale/radicale.pid
<irgendwer4711> tchakatak: but all instances crashed then
<tchakatak> irgendwer4711: then remove manually the pid file and restart it ?
<irgendwer4711> tchakatak: I did that, when this problem occured first at 3rd Dec.
<tchakatak> did you try to look it up in the systemd log ?
<irgendwer4711> you saw this
<tchakatak> like journalctl -xe / systemctl status / systemctl status radicale
<tchakatak> ok
<irgendwer4711> the is no newer log line
<tchakatak> then remove the pidfile and do a systemctl start radicale
<irgendwer4711> *there
<irgendwer4711> the pid file is already gone
<tchakatak> then systemctl start radicale ?
<irgendwer4711> no function
<tchakatak> ??
<irgendwer4711> does not work
<tchakatak> ok but what does it say ?
<irgendwer4711> it's lying, that is was started
<tchakatak> its lying ? Oo
<irgendwer4711> yes
<tchakatak> how do you know its lying ?
<irgendwer4711> init script is lying. it said "ok"
<tchakatak> -_-
<irgendwer4711> systemctl does not say anything
<irgendwer4711> "[ ok ] Starting radicale (via systemctl): radicale.service."
<tchakatak> please past the result of systemctl status radicale AND systemctl status
<irgendwer4711> systemctl status was my pastebin
<tchakatak> can you do it again please ?
<irgendwer4711> same output
<tchakatak> systemctl status (without anything) give you this output ?
<irgendwer4711> yes/no, there is no newer output than that of 6th dec
<tchakatak> systemctl status should give you all the CGROUP and the process running and there pid, anso the state of systemd
<tchakatak> not this
<irgendwer4711> no
<irgendwer4711> that was status of radicale
<tchakatak> what did you type exactly
<irgendwer4711> systemctl status radical
<tchakatak> thats not what i asked you
<irgendwer4711> yes you do!
<tchakatak> "systemctl status"
<tchakatak> WITHOUT radical
<irgendwer4711> you said AND
<tchakatak> > please past the result of systemctl
<tchakatak>                    status radicale AND systemctl status
<irgendwer4711> one line?
<tchakatak> No.
<irgendwer4711> so two commands?
<tchakatak> yes.
<irgendwer4711> so I did
<irgendwer4711> and systemctl status is too big to copy
<tchakatak> systemctl status > mylogfile.log
<tchakatak> and copy mylogfile.log
<irgendwer4711> yes
<irgendwer4711> tchakatak: https://pastebin.com/EaEyXCfa
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tchakatak>    Failed: 4 units
<irgendwer4711> tchakatak: there is some same strange problem with fetchmail too
<tchakatak> look like there is more than that
<irgendwer4711> yes, systemd is biggest shit under the sun.
<tchakatak> you can revert to sysinitv if you want.
<grepwood> hi
<irgendwer4711> no, not with 18.04 is guess
<grepwood> I'm trying to recompile 4 packages in Ubuntu: libasound2:i386, pulseaudio, libxcb1:i386 and libc6:i386
<grepwood> How do I change the CFLAGS of these packages?
<tchakatak> i dont think its a systemd problem, more your packages are a problem
<tchakatak> and your config
<irgendwer4711> ok, the Ubuntu people are silly :-P
<irgendwer4711> tchakatak: how to list the 4 failed units?
<tchakatak> irgendwer4711: silly ?
<tchakatak> look in journalctl -xe
<LunaLovegood> Can I grab the latest from kernel.org, 4.19.8 (plus the .config from 18.04's default kernel) and use it instead of 4.15.0-42-generic?  Do I need specific patches so it works with Ubuntu?  I heard recent kernels work better for AB350M / Ryzen 2200G.
<tchakatak> LunaLovegood: ukuu, be ready for instability
<irgendwer4711> tchakatak: systemctl list-units --state=failed
<tchakatak> irgendwer4711: witch ones?
<irgendwer4711> tchakatak: rc-local.service
<LunaLovegood> tchakatak it's already instable for amdgpu related reasons
<LunaLovegood> hence why i want a newer kernel
<irgendwer4711> tchakatak: other services are less important
<irgendwer4711> I see, rc-local.service hat a problem with iptables, cause of no internet to resolve a host
<dviola> hi
<dviola> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 LTS with oibaf PPA for up to date amdgpu drivers, but I'm getting lots of freezes while using firefox, etc
<dviola> [drm:amdgpu_job_timedout [amdgpu]] *ERROR* ring sdma0 timeout, signaled seq=46862, emitted seq=46865
<dviola> any ideas please?
<WoC> how can i convert an official ubuntu distribution iso from hybrid to gpt ?
<WoC> Thus making it bootable only on UEFI
<WoC> I need to test if my UEFI is working, befor switching my system from mbr -> gtp
<WoC> errr mbr-> gpt
<OerHeks> WoC, ubuntu iso's are already hybrid/GPT/UEFI compatible
<WoC> i need to strip the mbr
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> strip the mbr? on your hdd? the iso is fine..
<WoC> OerHeks, my intentions are to verify if my uefi bios is actually working, i can not confirm that with hybrid
<WoC> so, i intend to put a non hybrid iso on my usb stick to check that it boots with no legacy support in my uefi bios settings
<WoC> OerHeks, i take it that i would need to rebuild the iso somhow ?
<OerHeks> no, what you ask for does not exist, an iso with gpt
<OerHeks> use the uefi manual, and check if you boot in live mode, gpt/uefi or mbr/legacy
<WoC> i.e. ? -> test -d /sys/firmware/efi && echo efi || echo bios
<EriC^^> WoC: you could just make a fat32 partition and copy over the iso there
<EriC^^> um, nevermind
<EriC^^> WoC: you should be able to choose from the bios how to boot the live usb, no?
<EriC^^> nevermind, what OerHeks said :)
<WoC> appreciate your attempt none the less
<OerHeks> i have used the F key - boot override, and choose uefi, and all went well, it even made its own uefi partition
<WoC> I keep looking for a uefi distro
<OerHeks> all iso's that are uefi capable, are called hybrid, there is no solely uefi iso
<WoC> With the hybrid being there, you can not confirm if the uefi is actually working or not
<donavan01> so I want to set up a virtual machine and use some wifi penatration testing tools but I need to use a usb wifi adapter will I have issues with getting ubuntu to see the usb device as though it were being used on a natively booted os
<p0a> Gotta love when firefox grabs 80% of memory and your computer dies
<sgs> Hi. Any useful tutorial for building .deb (binary) packages?
<mst89> #
<sgs> "Debian New Maintainers' Guide" seems a bit outdated.
<OerHeks> sgs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo and http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<sgs> OerHeks: Thanks! :)
<ps-ax> hi hi
<ps-ax> ioria, hi man :D
<vfw> What is the size difference between Ubuntu minimal and regular Ubuntu?
<vfw> ... after install
<OerHeks> minimal needs internet to install, and has no live mode
<vfw> Ok, but what's the size difference?
<OerHeks> no size difference AFAIK
<vfw> ... after install ...
<OerHeks> yes, after install
<vfw> Oh, ok.  I was mislead by the name "Minimal"
<pglewis> Not sure if this is the right place to be, unable to boot after an update yesterday
<ThKitten> hey guys, I need some help right quick with trying to install some software. I keep getting the following, and despite all my googling, I've found no good solutions for the issue: https://pastebin.com/DD93a3Ce
<durt> pglewis: How far into boot do you get?
<pglewis> It hangs after gnome display is started if I recall recovery mode no love this far. What I have: Android phone and root shell with minimal network on the ubuntu box
<durt> pglewis: Which video chipset?
<pglewis> I have an on-board Intel and sapphire radeon pulse rx570
<pglewis> Almost certain an update to drivers for the sapphire
<kinghat> do the newer AMD kernel stuffs make its way into 18.04 kernel? not sure which kernel is being used on 18.04.
<ntd> 4.15
<kinghat> i know ppl say use the AMD integrated kernel stuff over running their drivers. but if we are not on most up2date kernel then should we be using the AMD drivers?
<ntd> if you need opencl power, vulkan etc use amdgpu-pro
<ntd> otherwise built-in amdgpu should be sufficient
<ajnr> Hi all - I am new in ubuntu, I am not able to connect my bluetooth external speaker with my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Please help me. I tried with https://paste.pics/4A9CG but not working, it shows " No adapter found". I tried to get the information and found that  http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/XJeqZLWA
<kinghat> does using amdgpu-pro turn off kernel stuffs or is there just no conflict there?
<durt> pglewis: Check /var/log/apt/history.log and see if an update to your specific video drivers happened. On intel/nvidia myself so don't know if it's a radeon or other issue.
<pglewis> Roger
<ajnr> and also tried with bluetooth GUI but it seems disabled https://paste.pics/4A9DY
<pglewis> Definitely seeing stuff related to mess and amd, difficult for me to visually parse especially with the large font size atm
<pglewis> Mesa
<pglewis> I'm ignorant on which drivers were in place before
<pglewis> Fairly certain it was just ubuntu drivers in 18
<pglewis> This is all due to discovering a love for x-plane. Not much of a gamer, lived with on-board graphics for ages
<ThKitten> I was able to work around it, I'm having a different issue, no one is responding in #nginx. On the setup page here: https://github.com/ornicar/lila/wiki/Lichess-Development-Onboarding it has a nginx config there I can copy and paste. I'm wanting to setup this app under www.website.com/chess. The main site is already setup to utilize a wordpress site. Any way I can do this??
<ajnr> Hi all - I am new in ubuntu, I am not able to connect my bluetooth external speaker with my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Please help me. I tried with https://paste.pics/4A9CG but not working, it shows " No adapter found". I tried to get the information and found that  http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/XJeqZLWA and also tried with bluetooth GUI but it seems disabled https://paste.pics/4A9DY
<pglewis> I'm tech savvy in general but really power user level at best with ubuntu/Linux/bash. Unsure how to proceed
<durt> pglewis: Check what the name of previous drivers are and revert back to them on cli to see if they're the problem. You're gonna have to learn some cli *apt* commands to do so but on your phone google will serve well.
<TxPlex> i keep getting an error .... [drm:radeon_crtc_handle_flip] radeon_crtc->flip_status = 0 != RADEON_FLIP_SUBMITTED(2) It just keeps repeating in my sys sys.log... i am running ubuntu 16.04 lts
<TxPlex> https://pastebin.com/xZ78FQgN
<pglewis> Managed to go back far enough in grub to find one that would boot.  Lots of things not working, none of Chromium, Chrome, nor Firefox so no working browser yet.  But at least I have access to a keyboard and a terminal better than 80 cols to work with at the moment
<pglewis> and one working IRC app, so I'll categorize this as a win for the moment
<bitlan> hello, any one use SSTP betweeen mikrotik and ubuntu 18 ?
<bitlan> i installed 'network-manager-sstp network-manager-sstp-gnome' but in network manager i havent place to import user cert and key (only CA as *.pem file
<arndff> Hi, lads. I have 2 keyboard layouts: 1st) English, 2nd) Bulgarian. Some of the keyboard shortcuts don't work when I'm using the BG layout. However, if I swap these 2 layouts at Settings: 1) BG, 2) EN -> the kbd shortcuts don't work fine when I'm using the english layout.....
<arndff> How can I set same kbd shortcuts regardless the layout?
<arndff> Thank you in advance!
<cxl> Hi, I have installed a piece of software that ships with an example .service file to use with systemd. How do I enable it in systemd? Do I ln -s from that example file to the /etc/systemd/users/my.service or do I copy the file there? What's the best practice?
<cxl> it's for offlineimap if that makes a difference
<sruli> cxl where is the service file located?
<sruli> arndff: ubuntu 18.04?
<arndff> @sruli, 18.04.1 LTS
<sruli> cxl: if its located in the default location (/etc/systemd/system/) you would just execute "sudo systemctl enable file_name.service" else put the full path to the file
<sruli> arndff: try to check in Settings > Devices > Keyboard - check if the shortcuts are the same when you select each layout
<cxl> sruli: it's in /usr/share/doc...
<cxl> oh I see, systemctl enable would copy/symlink it where it should?
<sruli> cxl: try "sudo systemctl enable /usr/share/doc/.../file_name.service"
<sruli> cxl: yes
<cxl> cool, thanks sruli
<OerHeks> cxl, what software is this? if it installed itself correctly, you would not need to mess around with service files
<arndff_> sruli: mate, a bug occurred and gotta turn off the laptop.
<arndff_> did you write anything to me?
<cxl> OerHeks: it's offlineimap
<sruli> arndff_: try to check in Settings > Devices > Keyboard - check if the shortcuts are the same when you select each layout
<ioria> !info offlineimap
<ubottu> offlineimap (source: offlineimap): IMAP/Maildir synchronization and reader support. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.1.5+dfsg1-1 (bionic), package size 123 kB, installed size 554 kB
<ioria> true,it's not integrated in systemd
<arndff_> sruli: seems like the shortcuts are the same. The problem occurs in Ubuntu's login screen: when layouts are set like this: 1 EN, 2 BG and the current one is the latter, then ctrl+a doesn't work.
<arndff_> Also, the some of the google chrome keyboard shortcuts don't work which is too annoying
<ioria> cxl, already tried this ? http://www.offlineimap.org/doc/contrib/systemd.html
<sruli> arndff_: i dont know, i have had a similar issue for years but got used to switching to EN (which is primary anyway) when i need to use shortcuts
<arndff_> So annoying... And one other issue: when I click on "Show applications", sometimes the icon are resized randomly...... and sometimes the OS freezes.
<cxl> ioria: yes, thanks, that's the ones that come under /usr/share/doc/offlineimap/examples/systemd
<ioria> ok
<cxl> it works now, I just didn't know if I should manually copy them over or what; systemctl --user enable /path/to/file.service worked
<ioria> yeah
<cxl> thanks for the help
<ioria> no prob
<pglewis> Fortunately I actually mentioned I had to reboot to a colleague in Slack, last time I had to.  That was around noon Dec 6th.
<pglewis> looking at history.log, it appears I have two updates in the span since, one on the 6th and one on the 7th
<pglewis> current task: parse out everything in those two updates, make a list, and figure out how to revert each and every one, I suppose?
<ioria> pglewis, if you paste history.log we can take a look
<pglewis> I'll whip up a gist, managed to get Opera installed so I'm now up to one working browser as well, life slowly improves
<ioria> pglewis,  cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<pglewis> http://termbin.com/2krc
<pglewis> since i had a successful reboot before the update on the 6th, I think I'm probably only concerned with the last two
<ioria> another oibaf
<ioria> pglewis,  i guess you have a 'radeon' issue
<pglewis> I'm actually a developer by trade, but when it comes to my OS... drivers especially, I'm like everyone else and just hope it all works
<pglewis> yeah, I'm sure that's what it is
<ioria> pglewis,  you installed oibaf...
<pglewis> just ignorant on how to clear it up
<ioria> pglewis,  uname -r
<pglewis> I did initially on internet found advice, could not boot, managed to recover via recovery mode at the time, removed them and used Ubuntu drivers instead iirc
<pglewis> 3.13.0-92-generic
<ioria> pglewis,  are you on trusty 14.04 ?
<pglewis> I've gone back in time via grub just to get a bootable system
<ioria> pglewis,  cat /etc/issue
<pglewis> 18.04.01
<pglewis> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ioria> back in time indeed
<pglewis> a couple slots back to get one that would at least boot so I have a keyboard and browser
<pglewis> this beats typing on my phone
<ioria> pglewis,  and the trusty kernel works on bionic ?
<pglewis> You're getting beyond my knowledge, but things have been working
<ioria> pglewis,  honestly, you cannot use that kernel
<pglewis> I had the driver hiccup when I installed the radeon a few weeks back, but resolved it but getting rid of them
<pglewis> what should my plan of action be first?
<ioria> pglewis, remove oibaf for now with ppa-purge
<pglewis> also, I assume this may not be the kernal I was actually on
<pglewis> again, going back in grub right now just to get something that will boot
<ioria> pglewis,  lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<pglewis> http://termbin.com/2fr5
<pglewis> what do I need to provide to ppa-purge?
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ioria> pglewis, rx 470/80 is supported by amdgpu
<OerHeks> old factoid, apt-add-repository --remove would work too
<pglewis> I may have missed any message other than the last two... bonus of this unstable boot right now is many apps that don't work log me out
<ioria> pglewis, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge  and sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<pglewis> roger, one moment
<dbff2> heya
<dbff2> I did sudo make install on some crap library
<dbff2> its now installed on /usr/local
<dbff2> how do I get rid of it
<ioria> bad idea
<dbff2> yeah I figured
<ioria> make unistall
<dbff2> doesn't have support
<ioria> track down make install script
<dbff2> how?
<ioria> in Makefile i guess or in anothe file in the pkg
<dbff2> https://github.com/cisco/libacvp/blob/master/Makefile.in
<dbff2> ioria this is the make file where do I start?
<ioria> dbff2, if you are lucky all the stuff is under /usr/local
<pglewis> before I proceed any farther... are any of these changes going to persist since I've gone back on grub?
<dbff2> ioria, can I just delete /usr/local/libfile?
<pglewis> am I only modifying this "image" (sorry for my ignorance on this part)
<dbff2> or are there going to be problems
<ioria> dbff2, don't touch 'python2.7  python3.5  python3.6
<ioria> '
<dbff2> nvm make uninstall worked
<dbff2> I also renamed python 2.7 to python2
<dbff2> I think it was a typo
<dbff2> the extension .7 did not seem familiar
<kab0m> Hi @ all
<kab0m> does anyone know how to copy ALL metatags from a flac to a alac/m4a file via CLI? tia
<OerHeks> mediainfo should be able to, interesting old post https://hydrogenaud.io/index.php/topic,94660.0.html
<jtnunley> My laptop with a net-installed Ubuntu install is not connecting to Wifi. Here is the output of LSPCI: https://pastebin.com/FbCi2s2D As you can see, there isn't a wifi card listed, despite the fact that I was able to connect to wifi with my Win10 installation on this laptop. What should I do?
<kab0m> OerHeks: Thank you. But it looks like i would have to cherrypick every tag i want. Im looking for something like "copyalltags infile.flac outfile.alac" Does anyone know about something like this?
<jtnunley> Please help, I'm tired of using an Ethernet cable
<OerHeks> you should have been carefull, creating those flacs
<OerHeks> jtnunley, that is the limit of netinstall and mini iso, no wireless
<jtnunley> OerHeks: how do I enable wireless?
<OerHeks> use a regular iso, or use a networkcable
<jtnunley> So just reinstall with a full size ISO?
<OerHeks> jups, that should work for most cards
<jtnunley> The USB I was using was too small for the full size ISO... is ther any alternative?
<OerHeks> i think you are bound to wired networking for install
<OerHeks> all isos exceed 1gb AFAIK
<jtnunley> Alright, I guess I'll try to find a bigger USB... thanks!
<leftyfb> OerHeks: um
<leftyfb> OerHeks: they did not need to reinstall anything to get wireless support
<OerHeks> on the netinstall ?
<leftyfb> correct
<OerHeks> pls, share
<OerHeks> oh he is gone now
<leftyfb> the netinstall is zero percent different from any other install besides packages being installed. Which they could have installed since they had network connection with ethernet
<OerHeks> oh, i thought you had a fix for wireless on netinstall
<OerHeks> he was tired of wired
<leftyfb> yeah, install the drivers needed for his wifi chipset
<leftyfb> a reinstall of the OS using a server install or anything other than the full desktop is going to be no different
<leftyfb> and still, could have been fixed with the way he had it without reinstalling the OS
<Edisto> selecting my printer from listed network printers I am getting an error that cannot locate printer epsonf8ebde.local
<Edisto> how do I get the actual ip address of my printer without the string?
<gambl0re> what is initramfs?
<leftyfb> gambl0re: why do you ask?
<gambl0re> sometimes it boots into initramfs. i think something is corrupted with my file system?
<leftyfb> gambl0re: use gparted and do a disk check
<gambl0re> leftyfb, ok but do you know what initramfs actually is?
<leftyfb> gambl0re: Initial Ram Disk Filesystem
<leftyfb> gambl0re: yes, I do
<coz_> gambl0re, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/postlfs/initramfs.html
<gambl0re> why does my system book into it
<awilkins> Basically : enough Linux to load Linux
<coz_> gambl0re, check the link
<coz_> first paragraph
<leftyfb> gambl0re: a google search for "what is initramfs" tells you exectly what it is
<gambl0re> coz_, i already tried reading a bunch of articles but still dont understand
<coz_> gambl0re, well that link i posted should give you the basics
<gambl0re> leftyfb, could you just give me a simple explanation what it is and what causes my os to boot into it
<leftyfb> gambl0re: it's what your computer boots into before it boots your full linux filesystem. If you are seeing your computer stop at initramfs, then something is wrong with your filesystem or possible your hardware
<awilkins> Your computer is dumb. It only understands enough to load files from a small number of file systems : ext4 isn't one of them
<Eduard_Munteanu> gambl0re, it's a small root filesystem that sets up the real root filesystem to boot into it, because it may be nontrivial to do so (e.g. encryption).
<leftyfb> gambl0re: I would run an fsck and/or disk check using gparted
<gambl0re> leftyfb, i ran fsck and it fixed it
<awilkins> But ext4 is the default FS Ubuntu uses to store all the good stuff. So in order to get in there, a small potted Linux gets stored in a file system your BIOS understands
<leftyfb> gambl0re: ok, then you're good then
<gambl0re> leftyfb, but it came back again today and i dont know why
<leftyfb> gambl0re: please tell me you ran in outside of your running OS
<gambl0re> it doesnt do it often
<leftyfb> gambl0re: then it's possible your hard drive is failing
<gambl0re> leftyfb, shit i hope not, it's brand new
<leftyfb> gambl0re: or, you're shutting your computer off constantly without doing a proper shutdown
<gambl0re> its a sd card
<hggdh> also, there should be an error message being displayed
<gambl0re> leftyfb, yes thats a possibility. sometimes i had to do a forced shutdown
<leftyfb> gambl0re: if it's an SD card, then that is 100% the issue. I assume you're running Ubuntu on a Raspberry Pi?
<gambl0re> i mean its a ssd
<gambl0re> not sd
<leftyfb> ok, you literally said "its a sd card"
<leftyfb> gambl0re: regardless, stop forcing your computers power off
<gambl0re> yea sorry. i think you're right though about the improper shutdown. i tthink that might be the reason
<leftyfb> and use gparted to see if your SSD might be failing
<gambl0re> i know sometimes my computer doesnt wake up from a hibernate
<gambl0re> so im forced to shutdown
<gambl0re> not hibernate, suspend mode
<gambl0re> leftyfb, thanks for your help
<pglewis> I've improved from code red to code yellow here.  Started with a root shell plus IRC on the phone, unable to boot.  Removed oibaf and back to being able to boot again, but some things for me to look into still
<pglewis> I've lost some IRC history in the process, it was mentioned during a check earlier that I'm using a kernal I should not be
<pglewis> what should I be looking for to see if that is indeed the case (I was booting from the past via grub at the time, thinking that may have been why)
<pglewis> going through bash history in what was checked, and checking now: "cat /etc/issue": Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l, "uname -r": 4.15.0-42-generic
<malwar3hun73r> with rsyslog is it possible to put logs from remote hosts in a certain folder,  but leave local logs as is?
<pglewis> According to this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/517136/list-of-ubuntu-versions-with-corresponding-linux-kernel-version
<pglewis> 4.15 would be correct for 18.04.1
<OerHeks> or 16.04 with HWE enabled
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<pglewis> and I think it reported Trusty before, but only because I had to go back in time via grub just to get to a working boot
<pglewis> thank you much for the resource, too
<pglewis> I can breathe easier there, but I have some learning to do about the driver issue that got me in this predicament
<pglewis> Short story, got a new graphics card a few weeks ago (as it probably often starts).  Installed oibaf drivers for it after a few web searches and it appeared to support my system and card.  Could not boot, managed to recover via recovery mode and (I thought) removed the drivers
<pglewis> things worked swimmingly for a few weeks until recent updates apparently updated/reinstalled the oibaf drivers
<pglewis> And I am embarrasingly ignorant on driver details and a lot of things beyond "power user" level with Ubuntu.
<pglewis> what I have done so far after recovering this time:
<pglewis> sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<pglewis> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<pglewis> anyone know if there is anything else I should do or be looking into to avoid a repeat?
<malwar3hun73r> anyone familiar with rsyslog?
<Dave_Elec> hey everyone.. I'm having issues with NetworkManager.. when i try to connect to a us mobile broadband connection, it connects but then disconnects after a few seconds. Any solutions?
<blaster> if I just want to use gem should I install ruby or ruby-full?
<leftyfb> gambl0re: don't suspend/hibernate
<grepwood> I'm trying to recompile 4 packages in Ubuntu: libasound2:i386, pulseaudio, libxcb1:i386 and libc6:i386
<grepwood> How do I change the CFLAGS of these packages?
<leftyfb> grepwood: why are you trying to compile those packages? Also, why 32bit?
<rypervenche> malwar3hun73r: Yep. Do you have a question?
<grepwood> leftyfb, there is a certain proprietary developer who is acting like a jerk. I have a problem on Gentoo and their policy is "if it doesn't trigger on Ubuntu then we will mark it as WONTFIX GOAWAY". Therefore, I am trying to recompile certain packages on Ubuntu to trigger the bug and force the proprietary developer to stop sitting on their hands
<grepwood> still looking for an answer to my original question, the CFLAGS are the key to triggering the bug
<grepwood> before someone asks, these are pretty sane CFLAGS like -O2 and -march=native
<hggdh> grepwood: the easiest way is to download the source packages and look at the build options
#ubuntu 2018-12-09
<databits> I'm having some troubles here. For some reason my computer is taking a long time to boot.
<databits> could someone help me out ?
<math4u22> list
<math4u22> #list
<malwar3hun73r> rypervenche, you still around?
<math4u22> Drone r u here
<malwar3hun73r> any rsyslog gurus?
<krytarik> Meta questions..
<ub3g33k> I copy/paste rsyslog configs I find on google...  Does that count?
<leftyfb> math4u22: can we help you with something?
<jkgi> My laptop is suggesting I upgrade to version 18.04 LTS. When I try, it complains that api.snapcraft.io isn't up. It really isn't up. Is it better to wait for it to be repaired, or to go ahead without it? I have never used it and was not aware it existed until now.
<math4u22> leftyfb>should I upgrade to 18 from 17.04
<leftyfb> math4u22: I always suggest a fresh install.
<math4u22> i have noticed some problems with 17.04 that require a restart
<leftyfb> math4u22: 17.04 is EOL and not supported anymore
<math4u22> ok
<jkgi> My laptop is suggesting I upgrade to version 18.04 LTS. When I try, it complains that api.snapcraft.io isn't up. It really isn't up. Is it better to wait for it to be repaired, or to go ahead without it? I have never used it and was not aware it existed until now.
<rypervenche> malwar3hun73r: You should ask your question and someone may be able to help.
<dviola> my amdgpu drivers keeps freezing my system
<dviola> ubuntu 18.04
<dviola> any ideas?
<dviola> I'm using oibaf ppa
<ZaZaQR> hello
<math4u22> leftyfb: I have a multiboot usb with 17.04 which I used to install 17.04.  I saved an 18.04 torrent iso on a second usb.  I have no idea how to install the 18.04 in place of 17.04. Is there a YouTube which would help with the upgrade install?
<leftyfb> math4u22: follow the same instructions you used to create the multiboot usb
<math4u22> leftyfb: I purchased the multboot usb with several versions of ubuntu. When I look in the ubuntu 17.04 directory there are 10 sub directories one which is named “isolinux” when I open this directory there are about 90 files, but no iso file.
<leftyfb> math4u22: you don't stick iso's on a usb flash drive to get them to boot
<leftyfb> math4u22: why do you need multiple versions of ubuntu?
<math4u22> I picked the most recent version of ubuntu 17,04 64 bit
<leftyfb> math4u22: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<math4u22> ok i'll check it out, thank you
<leftyfb> Here's a 10yo from youtube showing you how to do it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIhYitXwJfE  .. found on google by searching "install ubuntu onto usb"
<SysGhost> For creating bootable USB drives with linux from within Windows, I can recommend LinuxLive USB Creator
<alephnull> Is it possible to install Ubuntu with secure boot on? I have a new Thinkpad X1CG6 and it will not boot the USB I created using "Startup disk creator".
<leftyfb> alephnull: why do you need secure boot?
<Blankspace> Hi
<alephnull> leftyfb, Because it is usually on by default and if there is a problem, I'd like to file a bug and fix it.
<Blankspace> My ubuntu keeps logging off
<leftyfb> alephnull: just disable it
<Blankspace> I dont know why
<Blankspace> And you then you get that screen where you have to enter pwd
<Blankspace> To login again
<alephnull> *sigh*
<Blankspace> Please help me someone why is this happening
<Blankspace> :/
<Blankspace> It logs out automatically
<Blankspace> Within minutes of me logging back in
<leftyfb> Blankspace: what version of ubuntu?
<Blankspace> 16.04
<leftyfb> alephnull: the answer is, yes, it's possible
<Blankspace> What do i do
<alephnull> leftyfb, thx
<Blankspace> Anyone?
<guiverc> Blankspace, your DEsktop is Unity (ie. standard Ubuntu, not Ubuntu-GNOME)?
<Blankspace> How to know that?
<guiverc> Blankspace, it was just a thought - the only time I've been logged out for no good reason was with gnome (added extensions causing crash; logout occurs)... The fix is to remove extensions & it should resolve, then slowly add them back until you know which causes issue ..   (my thinking, but it likely won't help you.. it's a gnome thing)
<Blankspace> Last night it was working fine
<Blankspace> I dont know what happened
<Blankspace> I didnt install anything
<Blankspace> No addons
<Blankspace> Or extensions
<guiverc> Blankspace, you could login to terminal , and next time it logs you out, look at logs to look for clues, ie. `dmesg` (you'll possibly see error messages as that will point to cause.. it could be memory, disk failing or hardware issue .. etc - could be software too, but currently you have no clues
<Blankspace> Like if i login to guest account it doesnt logs me out
<guiverc> the altnerative is just next time it occurs, don't re-login to gui, switch to terminal & `dmesg >dmesg_crash_2018-12-09` etc. then you can view, find line & get help here etc - info to chase down your issue
<Blankspace> Can i login to guest user and type dmesg in terminal
<Blankspace> I dont know how to switch to terminal
<Blankspace> What is tpm error
<guiverc> my suggestion was to switch to [text] terminal, ie. ctrl+alt+f4 and look there (ctrl+alt+f7 should return you to gui), it's just easier (in my opinion) to view logs/info without affecting data you're trying to view  (gui hides the info such as error that causes your logout, text terminal won't be logged out until shutdown)
<Blankspace> It doesnt show anything
<Blankspace> When i type dmesg dmesg_crash_2018-12-09
<guiverc> it was `dmesg >filename` (where the filename was an example that I'd likely use, ie. date & clue as to what it was)  .. it contains the dmesg output so you can scan it... a log since boot, it would be best to look there just after crash/logout, as easier to find useful clues .. if nothign there, i'd `sudo journalctl` & look there .. ie. looking thru logs looking for clues; but should be easier to find clues if event you're looking for
<guiverc> just occurred
<guiverc> it was a suggestion only - what I could think of Blankspace
<Blankspace> Guiverc thank you for helping. I am trying to reboot
<Blankspace> It stopped logging out for a while
<Blankspace> I'll check once again by rebooting if it logs me out again
<Blankspace> It got resolved by itself. It seems.
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<leonardus> How do I restore the boot manager? Some stupid windows update did something to it, and now my computer boots into Windows 10 by default. I'm on Ubuntu right now.
<leonardus> It used to boot into grub and let me select between ubuntu and windows, I found a workaround which was to manually select it from BIOS every time I boot, but I'm looking for a more permanent solution
<redwheelbarrow> hey, anyone here know of an up to date Rails install doc for Ubuntu?
<redwheelbarrow> I keep having my install break for varying reasons. I'd like to use RVM to install it all
<leonardus> redwheelbarrow: not able to help you but just wanted to say great username
<mantis`> Hi all. I'm using 18.04 on an asus laptop. I've got a funny sound issue. System sounds work work fine. But I'm not getting sound from firefox or chrome. Mplayer can play an audio track. But vlc can't
<mantis`> what could be happening? how do I go about debugging the issue?
<leonardus> mantis`: bring up the "pulseaudio volume control" application, are there any programs muted in the "playback" tab?
<mantis`> leonardus: Is "pulseaudio volume control" the same as the sound settings in gnome's 'Settings' panel?
<leonardus> mantis`: no, but check the "applications" on that too while you're at it
<mantis`> When I bring that up, there is a tab called 'Applications'. It has sound settings for chrome an mplayer. They all have volume up to full
<leonardus> are the switches to the right of them turned on?
<mantis`> yep
<mantis`> leonardus: so I guess the next step is finding the pulseaudio volume contol
<leonardus> mantis`: does firefox/vlc show up on there when you open them?
<redwheelbarrow> anyone know where to find an up to date rails install document for ubuntu
<mantis`> leonardus: no. just two slots for chrome. The slot for mplayer just dissapeared. That's prolly cos the track I was playng from the commandline completed
<mantis`> oh
<mantis`> leonardus: I just installed pavucontrol. I can see that chrome isn't muted. But looking at the 'output devices' tab, it appears that the sound is being channeled through to the HDMI port
<mantis`> I don't have the device actually plugged into an HDMI output though
<leonardus> mantis`: can I see a screenshot?
<leonardus> just of the output devices tab
<mantis`> https://imgur.com/a/xgh3mSP
<mantis`> leonardus: I'm looking around both pavu control and the gnome sound settings for a switch, to switch from hdmi output back to just using the devices own sound output. I can't see anything.
<leonardus> yeah, I'm not sure, sorry. try idling here maybe someone will come along
<mantis`> k
<gear4> hi
<gear4> i get this in my ubuntu https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/329827854152105994/521221539937386496/20181209_100811.jpg
<gear4> any ideas why ?
<Net|> pkg-config for glib2 is not working good
<Net|> brb double checking
<Net|> cflags is working but libs nothing shows up
<eFfeM> Hi, I'm trying to install/use a printer connected to my tp-link router, the install worked put when I try to print a document the Document printer status applet says "Printer "Canon-PIXMA-iP4500" may not be connected; cups says "the printer is in use" and the printer is sitting idle. Anyone an idea what could be wrong ?
<Net|> nm its working now
<eFfeM> (btw this is on 16.04.05
<Net|> $(OBJECTS) $(LDFLAGS) if you have troubles linking its because ldflags needs to be after objects in makefiles
<gimpnixon> hello
<ducasse> eFfeM: how is it connected to your router - network cable or usb?
<eFfeM> ducasse: usb
<eFfeM> ducasse: router is tl-wdr5300, printer spooler is started, usb connection is there (if I unplug the usb cable the led associated with it goes off, replugging makes it go on again)
<ducasse> eFfeM: sorry, i've never tried that so can't help.
<eFfeM> ducasse: no problem, thanks for trying
<kab0m> How do i run a qml-script from bash cli? If i try "qml -apptype widget -I /usr/lib/kid3/plugins/imports /usr/share/kid3/qml/script/ExportCsv.qml" i get "qml: could not find a Qt installation of" error
<ducasse> eFfeM: i'd try restarting the spooler and double-check the settings on the router, only other suggestion i've got is to get support from the manufacturer. have you got access to a windows machine?
<eFfeM> ducasse, I think this worked under windows but that was long ago,  I already rebooted router, restarted printer spooler on router and restarted cups but to no avail
<eFfeM> will for this print job probably move the printer and connect directly
<ducasse> eFfeM: i'd try asking for help here again on a weekday, or later today. weekends are quiet here, especially at this time.
<ducasse> good luck, though
<eFfeM> ducasse: thanks, will try that and will try windows later, for now just moved the printer and connected directly, that worked so my urgent need is resolved
<kab0m> How can i run qml-scripts?
<imi> hello, I believe my machine contains a GPS module. how can I find out, and how can I use it? For instance, is there a commandline tool which just prints my cordinates to stdout and then quits?
<ikonia> imi: lspci and lsusb will show all PCI and USB bus devices
<ikonia> see if there is a GPS device listed in it, I doubt there is
<ikonia> I can't think of many devices that are not built for a specific function that would contain a GPS device in them
<imi> ikonia: ok then my second guess is there is no GPS device in my machine. I'm goind to buy one
<imi> what sort of device is best for linux?
<SimonNL> https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/8-gpsd/    imi does this help you in any way
<Discy>  /list
<Sircle> My battery says 60% charging. And its that since forever
<Sircle> What does this means?
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | Sircle try this
<ubottu> Sircle try this: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<Sircle> I missed the last message. Can the one messaged it, repeat it?
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: try to install laptop-mode-tools
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: try also from terminal: upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0
<Sircle> ok
<Sircle> what does this usually means though?
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: it means, if something is wrong with your battery, you can do a few tests to find out whats going on exactly
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W2mM8ySxGp/
<Sircle> will be back in 10
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | oberasp
<ubottu> oberasp: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  all looks ok?
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: it looks like its on 60% like you say
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  why would it not go above it
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: have you tryed taking battery out, plug in again? perhaps also a bios firmware update
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  I think it might be the battery life issue
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: yes, i also suspect it
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: try also another ubuntu version maybe boot up a liveusb as a test?
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  ok
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<prof2004> hi ioria
<ioria> prof2004, hi
<alephnull> leftyfb, Turns out Secure boot is supported out of the box. I was just using the image wrong.
<prof2004> I have tried to get the LG monitor running with the internal graphics card from Intel,i915
<prof2004> using the displayport
<prof2004> I do only get 4 resolutions, the best is 1024x768
<prof2004> the monitor is not identified properly
<prof2004> Then I have installed the rx graphics card from AMD
<prof2004> in the first step, it was not doing well, so I made some trials with mixed card usage
<prof2004> afterall, I have reset the bios to standard values and have all 3 monitors attached to thr rx card
<ioria> mixed card usage ?
<prof2004> and it works
<ioria> prof2004, very good
<prof2004> yes, you can use the internal card, and the external card together
<ioria> prof2004, ok
<prof2004> I am really wondering, the internal card does not identify the monitor in the right way, the external does
<prof2004> I am no trying to make the system stable, as you told me, it is a mess
<prof2004> I have deleted all the sources for other programs, only http://ppa.launchpad.net/clipgrab-team/ppa/ubuntu bionic main is still there
<prof2004> and http://ppa.launchpad.net/oibaf/graphics-drivers/ubuntu, but this is not marked as active
<prof2004> It is open source driver package
<ioria> prof2004, usually we advice to stick with official respositories sources
<prof2004> looking to the web at https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<prof2004> it seams, that the mesa driver in my system are from there, do they?
<ioria> prof2004, dpkg -l | grep mesa | pastebinit
<prof2004> Reverting to original drivers needs to enter sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TDnQXw9cJz/
<prof2004> I a little bit afraid, if I do purge the drivers, nothing works again
<prof2004> because updating to 18.04 made me crazy, because the drivers from AMD, working fine in 16.04, did not work anymore
<prof2004> after searching the internet, I found the mesa solution, which was working
<ioria> prof2004, apt-cache policy libopenvg1-mesa | pastebinit
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZmkYqVHHr7/
<prof2004> this is the output for xrandr
<ioria> i see
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xvfTQjSrvp/
<ioria> prof2004, you still have old leftover, but probably not an issue
<prof2004> how can I get rid of the old stuff?
<ioria> prof2004,  sudo apt purge libopenvg1-mesa
<prof2004> shall I purge the ppa source from oibaf?
<ioria> prof2004,  i think you already did that
<prof2004> done, libroutermanager-plugins-gstreamer1 is missing, as well as libroutermanager0
<prof2004> config data from libopenvg1-mesa:amd64 (10.1.3-0ubuntu0.6) are deleted
<prof2004> no, ioria, I am waiting for a go :-)
<ioria> prof2004,  your version of libopenvg1-mesa is 10.1.3, and it's not supported anymore; so we are just removing completely that pkg
<ioria> prof2004,  do the same for libgles2-mesa
<ioria> prof2004,  the last btw can be reinstalled with the correct version (18.0.5)
<prof2004> ok, i will remove these packages, and than, I shall install libgles2-mesa again?
<ioria> prof2004, apt-cache policy libgles2-mesa | pastebinit
<prof2004> sudo apt remove libopenvg1-mesa, makes nothing, because package libopenvg1-mesa:i386 is not installed
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mk72wtW2dS/
<prof2004> the same for libgles2-mesa
<ioria> prof2004, apt-cache policy libgles2-mesa:i386  | pastebinit
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3N7pMXWyYT/
<ioria> prof2004, and i told you 'purge' not 'remove'
<ioria> prof2004,  sudo apt purge  libgles2-mesa:i386
<prof2004> done for both packages
<ioria> ok
<prof2004> shall I now install libgles2-mesa
<prof2004> ?
<prof2004> and what is with ppa-purge of the oibaf source? shall I do it?
<ioria> prof2004,  it's not required, but you can .. why did you install it ?
<prof2004> I do not remember, it was during my trials to find a solution. I did not have this chat for help at this time
<ioria> !info libgles2-mesa
<ubottu> libgles2-mesa (source: mesa): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 65 kB
<ioria> ah, transitional dummy package
<ioria> prof2004,  i don't think you'll need it
<prof2004> ok
<prof2004> so we are done, do we?
<ioria> prof2004,  maybe :þ
<prof2004> I have one more problem actually
<prof2004> I am using an HP photosmart 7510 with intigrated scanner
<prof2004> Scan SW is scan2pdf
<prof2004> scan2pdf does not find the scanner anymore. It was working before.
<prof2004> setup of scan2pdf says, using interface libimage-sane-perl
<ioria> prof2004,  and simple-scan  can find the scanner ?
<prof2004> no, no scanner found
<prof2004> I had already this problem before, and think I have reinstalled something from HP with apt
<ioria> prof2004,  did you installed the drivers from HP or what ?
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4vTpwrScQp/
<ioria> *install
<ioria> prof2004,  that hw should be supported by hplip
<prof2004> I have had driver installed from HP in 16.04, but they did not work anymore with 18.04
<prof2004> I have deinstalled, because I found the hint, that ubuntu has support for printing and scanning from HP devices build in
<ioria> prof2004,  when it stopped working exactly ?
<prof2004> I do not know, but now, the system is up and running, I was just trying to scan something and it does not work
<prof2004> this was before we have made our changes today
<prof2004> I need scan and printing to run my office activities
<ioria> prof2004,  ls /usr/lib/sane
<prof2004> access not possible, file or folder not found
<ioria> ok
<ioria> prof2004,  usb or wifi ?
<Iolo> Is it possible to change which partition landscape-sysinfo reports the usage of, or preferrably to add more partitions to the report?
<prof2004> wifi
<prof2004> there is no sane directory, indeed
<prof2004> wrong, I found one
<ioria> prof2004,  no idea about wifi : try this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2232344
<prof2004> usr/lib/x86_64ölinux-gnu
<ioria> prof2004,  yeah, i have to go afk,ry later
<prof2004> cu, thank you
<ducasse> prof2004: try reinstalling hplip if it isn't properly installed already
<prof2004> hi ducasse, sudo apt install hplip reinstall ?
<ducasse> 'sudo apt install --reinstall hplip'
<prof2004> have purged and after that installed
<prof2004> no scanner found by simple scan
<prof2004> oha, wait a minute ...
<ducasse> does it say which backend it tries?
<prof2004> it seams to me, that the printer has a network problem, it is a shame for me, sorry
<prof2004> I will check and come back, if the problem persists, thank you
<ducasse> can you find out which ip address the printer is on and try to ping it?
<zzero1> what is  the latest kernel for bionic ?
<ducasse> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.42.44 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<prof2004> the printer is actually not accessed to the wlan, which it was always. Have to go for that. cu
<zzero1> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.42.44 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<zzero1> thanks ducasse
<ducasse> yw
<Richard_Cavell> I have a .xml file that I am able to view as though it were a text file.  Is there an application for Ubuntu 16.04 in the repos that will enable me to view this .xml file in some other way?
<tchakatak> Richard_Cavell: what other way ?
<Richard_Cavell> I don't know.  It just seems like it was meant to be interpreted in some other way
<tchakatak> You could use an ide/text editor with color like atom.. really good for walking trough stuff like this
<tchakatak> a xml is not interpreted.
<tchakatak> its basically text organised in a certain way.
<tchakatak> what would you like to do with your xml file exactly ?
<Richard_Cavell> I don't even know.  It just seems like it could be presented graphically
<coz_> Richard_Cavell, you open it in firfox, i beleive to see what it's about
<coz_> firefox
<encho> I have been running Ubuntu (14.04, 16.04 and now tried instlaling 18.04) on my Toshiba Satellite C55-C laptop. It has a Broadcom wifi chip 43xxx (can't provide exact number coz I booted into Windows now in order to have networking).
<encho> The install CD (neither the Live-desktp nor the actual innstaller) see my wifi card. This has been like that since 14.04 and is actually quite annoying and I am very hopefu with every new version of ubutu that this problem would be resolved but so far it is not happening.
<encho> So I end up with linux installed without wifi networking and the it's  a huge pain in the ... to try and make it work.
<encho> Is there any way to make the installer see this card?
<encho> Oh and yes - the wireless is enabled in the BIOS and during the installation (the LED is ON)
<encho> As a matter of fact it works now (in windows 7)
<ducasse> !broadcom | encho try reading this
<ubottu> encho try reading this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ducasse> encho: afaik you need to install first and then install the broadcom drivers
<cybercrypto> hi there
<cybercrypto> I am searching for a way to display downspeed and upspeed graph sum, together... in conky. anyone has any clue where I should look?
<cybercrypto> downspeed and upspeed in separate graphs are very obvious.
<cybercrypto> is there a way to 'sum up' both in a single graph?
<ducasse> cybercrypto: i'm sure there's a script here that does that - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<cybercrypto> ducasse: thanks, let me take a look.
<ducasse> cybercrypto: that thread is over a 1000 pages, though, so happy hunting :)
<cybercrypto> ducasse: hunting? yeap... that's the linux spirit brow, thanks.
<coz_> encho,  not to promote "distro-hopping" but you can also try fedora 29 which has in their repos a bcm43xx-fwcutter.x86_64 : Firmware extraction tool for Broadcom wireless driver
<coz_> , I have not used it so I have no further instructions for it
<ducasse> cybercrypto: you can also ask in #conky, but it's thinly populated
<ducasse> coz_: that's in the ubuntu repos as well
<coz_> ducasse, ah cool, thanks
<coz_> ducasse, never had a need to use on any distro so...
<encho> @ducasse - thank you I will what you suggested
<encho> ... will *read what you...
<encho> it is really quite annoying that this has not been fixed for such long time... after all Broadcom is a major brand... one would think that there's a lot of interest in making these dievice work
<ducasse> encho: unless i'm mistaken, you just install broadcom-sta-dkms and that will build the driver
<ducasse> encho: i think it's a licence thing, the driver can not be distributed as a binary with the kernel
<encho> same story with my Bluetooth chip :( I have to download firmwares... load them... it's hard to find the correct firmware... etc etc
<encho> @ducasse - yeah most likely... anyway - I go read now , thanks again :)
<encho> @coz_ : Yes I have been using Fedora and yes - it does NOT have these problems
<encho> (so maybe it isn\t a license/binary problem after all?)
<encho> Unfortunately Fedora has varios other issues on a laptop and I found that overall Ubuntu is more suitable to use on a laptop and Fedora - as a server
<ducasse> i dunno, it's just the usual reason why drivers are distributed as dkms packages
<encho> I do keep this option as a last resort but for now I was hoping I could get my Ubuntu working :)
<coz_> encho, not so, works great on this laptop
<encho> 'this\ - meaning your laptop or the Toshiba I described?
<coz_> encho, I don't see why not, but inreality, unless the laptop is in front of me, testing, I cant say absolutely,
<coz_> encho, I use bot ubuntu and fedora, on even lower end laptops with little to no real issues
<coz_> encho,  A live iso will let you know
<encho> coz_ : a live fedora iso?
<coz_> encho, yep
<coz_> encho, you can also try the spins  https://spins.fedoraproject.org/
<ducasse> this isn't really the place to discuss fedora, though
<coz_> ducasse,  absolutely true
<encho> coz_ : and then things like Nvidia 3d accel drivers? MP3 support? They all work fine for you in fc29?
<coz_> encho,  you can prvt me
<encho> ducasse: yes... wrapping it up with this last question
<prof2004> hi
<HaMsTeRs> this is crap.  my wifi disconnected suddenly and required to reboot. and it halt on reboot. when I tried rmmod mwifiex_pcie -f it said the module is busy. the entire linux experience here is definitely lame.  including no battery status and sxits
<tchakatak> HaMsTeRs: Its not because you dont know how to use linux that it is crap :)
<tchakatak> what is your problem exactly ?
<HaMsTeRs> problem 1: no battery status showing, which I'll never know when the system will run out of battery.   problem 2: wifi module randomly corrupted.  once corrupted, I need to cold boot the system by holding the power button
<HaMsTeRs> it'll not work when using the reboot --force or shutdown -h now command.  it'll hung
<HaMsTeRs> problem 3.  all the software I like are not free -- including Binary Ninja, IDA Pro, Sublime
<HaMsTeRs> and the free versions of it's alternate are like poking a log in the cherry
<HaMsTeRs> *excuse me
<ducasse> you're complaining that some software costs money?
<tchakatak> :)
<tchakatak> Yup, i love dev for nuts. I can definetly live with that.
<tchakatak> HaMsTeRs: IDA pro is not free anyway
<tchakatak> batterny not showing? depend of your laptop and how did you configure the acpi
<tchakatak> problem 2 is generally due to a driver problem
<HaMsTeRs> for problem 1, it's more like acpi module
<tchakatak> yup.
<HaMsTeRs> I see many acpi error in dmesg
<tchakatak> did you google that errors ?
<HaMsTeRs> yes, and it's a known issue which nobody ever solved
<tchakatak> really ? and can you past us that ?
<HaMsTeRs> a thread opened like a year ago in jakeday
<ducasse> HaMsTeRs: try this - http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tchakatak> also the output of acpi -d
<HaMsTeRs> ok, pls wait
<tchakatak> your thing is really old
<tchakatak> what laptop do you use ?
<HaMsTeRs> surface pro 2017
<tchakatak> acpi -b ?
<ducasse> aha, there's your problem
<tchakatak> lol
<tchakatak> a surface on linux :)
<ducasse> last i heard they had known problems running linux
<HaMsTeRs> here's the thread I'm talking about: https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/issues/28
<HaMsTeRs> acpi -b nothing shown
<tchakatak> Just to know, what version of ubuntu, what kernel are you using
<babou> anyone else using protonvpn on Ubuntu and have some sort of simple way to use the CLI launcher sudo command without having to manually type it in every time
<tchakatak> babou: no
<tchakatak> You can use nm-applet
<babou> whats that do?
<ducasse> babou: set up an alias
<tchakatak> or an alias
<babou> i mean its simple, sudo protonvpn-cli -f
<HaMsTeRs> 4.18.16-surface-linux-surface #15 SMP Tue Oct 23 10:33:36 EDT 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux | ubuntu 18.10
<babou> is it worth the effort to set that up?
<ducasse> babou: 'alias myvpn="sudo protonvpn-cli -f"'
<ducasse> babou: put that in ~/.bashrc, then you just type 'myvpn'
<tchakatak> HaMsTeRs: so you use a non official kernel
<tchakatak> HaMsTeRs: and 2 out of your 3 problems come from the kernel
<HaMsTeRs> the official kernel even worst
<tchakatak> first, use a lts version
<HaMsTeRs> even the touchscreen won't work
<HaMsTeRs> yes, I moved from 18.04 to 18.10
<ducasse> that may be, but we don't support what you're running now
<HaMsTeRs> I'm new, and I want to move to Linux as my main box for daily drive
<tchakatak> HaMsTeRs: Cool. Then do not use a pseudo kernel based on a github code if you dont know what your doing.
<ducasse> have you tried a mainline kernel?
<HaMsTeRs> I don't care which kernel to run, if necessary, I can change to any kernel.  I just want the basic stuffs to work
<ducasse> if you need a newer kernel at all
<babou> ducasse, do i need to reboot?
<tchakatak> try to use ukuu and kernel 4.19.4
<ducasse> babou: no, just relogin
<babou> ahh gotcha
<babou> i'll try it next time i boot, tyvm
<tchakatak> but not something custom builded if you dont really know what your doing.
<ducasse> babou: to try it now, type 'source ~/.bashrc'
<babou> HaMsTeRs, are you trying to run ubuntu on a surface?
<HaMsTeRs> babou, yes.  exactly.  that is, and only that is what I want
<babou> ducasse, that worked
<babou> tyvm friend
<ducasse> babou: yw
<babou> HaMsTeRs, my man, all i have to say is god speed, i use a surface pro 5 with i7, 16gb ram and 512 SSD and that thing is a steaming pile of garbage
<HaMsTeRs> I tried the mainline kernel, and it's even worst
<HaMsTeRs> babou, that's exactly what I'm running
<tchakatak> HaMsTeRs: wich one ?
<babou> ive been trying to get work to give me something else to use because i work in cybersecurity and I'm a power user, but the board of directors wants all "serious" employees using F****** surface pros
<babou> god the video output can barely support one 4k monitor
<babou> FML
<HaMsTeRs> tchakatak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VdmwDnXHj9/
<tchakatak> babou: Work in cybersecurity and having a surface Oo
<babou> tchakatak, right
<babou> its garbage
<babou> i hate it
<tchakatak> Use a mac, at least you can install whatever you want
<babou> I want one of those new theloios
<babou> thelios
<babou> or a engineer/workstation laptop from lenovo
<tchakatak> thing is, users of today dont understant that a new computer is not faster than a older one.
<tchakatak> i use a thinkpad :)
<babou> I can convince them to send me to every training and cert under the sun
<babou> buy me $1k 4k dell monitors
<babou> spend on crazy tings
<babou> things
<babou> but a proper laptop
<HaMsTeRs> babou, i got an x260 from work.  but they locked the bios and didn't enable vtx
<tchakatak> HaMsTeRs: thats a decent laptop for linux
<babou> I got them to install docker for a hot second then they got wise on my shenanigans
<babou> now i'm forced to use the vmware infra to do anything virtual
<tchakatak> babou: lxc ?
<tchakatak> vagrant ?
<tchakatak> you have alternatives
<babou> for what
<tchakatak> to docker
<babou> i am not allowed to run anything virtual on my laptop anymore
<tchakatak> Oo
<tchakatak> and you work in cybersecurity ?
<babou> aka: we just bought 4 million dollars in hyperconverged infra use it damnit
<babou> we practice a very very very very very strict implementation of least privileged
<babou> hyper segmentation
<HaMsTeRs> why hyperconverge instead of standard vmware + san set?
<Jesuwope> Hey my friends, what is the command in ubuntu to cause page scroll pause?
<babou> I'm actually trying to get them to set me up on a cloud service with VDI so I can just use my surface as an expensive thin client
<Jesuwope> A standard Linux option, I'm sure, that I never knew!
<babou> HaMsTeRs, thats a good question for the server team and I.T. director
<babou> personally I like hyperconverged it performs well, its dense, easy to manage
<babou> easier on the rack space usage lol
<HaMsTeRs> yes, but many of them if limitation during expansion
<ducasse> can we move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic and focus on support?
<babou> sorry!
<Jesuwope> riiiight
<Jesuwope> me 3
<HaMsTeRs> oh VDI.  another expansive piece of toy
<HaMsTeRs> ok
 * HaMsTeRs twists ducasse's nipples
<desudesudesudesu> Is there a way to get more colours in my terminal? I don't just mean the $PS1 part - also preferably if I can download premade configs instead of writing them all myself
<desudesudesudesu> for example, let's say I use "ifconfig" -- is there a simple way to have the adapter name in one colour, the flags in another colour, the ip info in another
<tchakatak> back
<ducasse> desudesudesudesu: not really, unless the program supports that
<desudesudesudesu> etc etc.. I'm using Xubuntu xfce with the default term if it makes a difference
<tchakatak> HaMsTeRs: can you rollback on a official kernel and then list us the problem you have ?
<tchakatak> desudesudesudesu: simple no. you could use a zsh and put colors / regex in a zshrc
<desudesudesudesu> ducasse, ah thanks. Seems so, couldn't find anything online besides PS1 colours.
<ducasse> desudesudesudesu: for example 'ls' supports colored output, but that's because it was coded to do so
<desudesudesudesu> tchakatak, thanks, I thought about that :/ But I don't really wanna spend the time making it myself. It will be super tedious lol
<tchakatak> desudesudesudesu: so far its the only way i know to add colors for a program who dont support them
<HaMsTeRs> tchakatak, if I roll back to official kernel, the problem would be:  problem 1: battery status not showing, problem 2: wifi randomly disconnect, problem 3: touchscreen not recognized, problem 4: system reboot after sleep
<tchakatak> +how
<ducasse> desudesudesudesu: there's a program called 'ccze' that colorises logs, of that helps
<tchakatak> HaMsTeRs: Sleep problems are really tough.
<tchakatak> for the touchscreen you might have a workaround.
<tchakatak> after your tablet is really new, and an official microsoft product so...
<desudesudesudesu> ducasse, I'll check it out. Maybe I can copy their colour/regex/parsing methods and apply to a .zshrc
<desudesudesudesu> Thanks <3
<ducasse> desudesudesudesu: np. it's in the repos
<leonardus> How do I restore the boot manager? Some stupid windows update did something to it, and now my computer boots into Windows 10 by default. I'm on Ubuntu right now. It used to boot into grub and let me select between ubuntu and windows, I found a workaround which was to manually select it from BIOS every time I boot, but I'm looking for a more permanent solution
<tchakatak> leonardus: reinstall grub
<ducasse> !fixgrub | leonardus
<ubottu> leonardus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ducasse> leonardus: if you're booting in uefi mode, just reset the boot order with efibootmgr
<chocolate> what a hack is the reason, ubuntu is not going to write the correct path of my windows boot after update-grub command? or even after the install.... it doesn't recognize the right path....
<Solaris444> hi all, I'm building a new machine. Any recommendations on hardware?
<leonardus> Solaris444: what will you be using it for? what is your budget?
<leonardus> you also might want to ask in ##hardware
<Solaris444> @leonardus: It will be for business and coding
<leonardus> Solaris444: you will get better help in ##hardware
<Solaris444> ok i'll head there
<chocolate> how do you guys fix the grub boot entry?]
<encho> @ducasse - so the easiest method by far to fix the missing Broadco wireless drivers  -IF-  you have access to a cabled connection...
<ducasse> Solaris444: in general, try to avoid anything too new, as support might not be quite there yet
<encho> is to plug it in, then go to Settings->additional drivers and insatl from there :)
<ducasse> encho: yep
<encho> I read the article you gave me and understand those methods as well but there were some problems uninstalling bcmwl-kernel-sources)
<encho> so eventually I resorted to the wired connection
<encho> _coz are you here? .. I can't see you in the list...
<encho> I will most likely try your suggestion on my work PC first... coz it takes forever to coplete the download and it will go faster there
<chocolate> what would you do, if you install windows in a hard disk isolated. After you place a new hard disk sda, and place the windows hard disk as sdb, and install Ubuntu. However after all it doesn't boot on windows... how would you proceed?
<EriC^^> chocolate: what do you mean by doesnt boot on windows?
<EriC^^> chocolate: if you put the windows disk alone it doesnt boot anymore?
<RahulAN> Hello all
<RahulAN> what does the green color processes in htop means ? https://imgur.com/a/RfLAxHN
<chocolate> EriC^^: uuid not found at the boot...
<erle-> how can I check what Ubuntu version a machine was installed with?
<EriC^^> erle-: prior to upgrading you mean?
<EriC^^> chocolate: pastebin "sudo parted -ls"
<ioria> erle-, /var/log/installer/media-info
<erle-> ioria, thanks
<ioria> ok
<tchakatak> i know its not the place to ask but, does anyone know a good course / tutorial to go with django ?
<chocolate> how to recover grub after windows install?
<SwedeMike> chocolate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Richard_Cavell> I like to play computer games, but when I do my game stutters unless I close down all active applications.  Is there a way for me to tell Ubuntu 16.04 to put all other apps on freeze to free up the CPU/RAM etc?
<tchakatak> !fixgrub | chocolate
<ubottu> chocolate: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pizzaburger> Hello! I have a laptop with a geforce GPU. I've read that Ubuntu sometimes has issues with the drivers. Is this selection appropriate? (imgur link: https://i.imgur.com/X2oQWNB.png) Running Ubuntu 18.10. Thanks!
<zzero1> how can I start lightdm from chroot ?
<tchakatak> pizzaburger: you can use this one yes
<ikonia> pizzaburger: what problem do you think you have ?
<ikonia> zzero1: I advise you not to try to start X from within a chroot
<zzero1> care to elaborate ikonia ?
<pizzaburger> ikonia: I just want to make sure that I have the best option selected considering I can't differentiate between them in terms of performance
<zzero1> I 've read about crashes
<zzero1> but
<zzero1> I'm on a live cd so the hell
<ikonia> pizzaburger: if you can't differentiate, what does it matter
<ikonia> zzero1: what is the problem you are trying to fix by chrooting ?
<zzero1> I 'm customizing an iso image
<pizzaburger> ikonia: If I could I wouldn't be here. And it matters because I want the best performance.
<zzero1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x2TvDZGpy2/
<ikonia> pizzaburger: if you can't tell the difference between the performance what does it matter
<zzero1> I've found this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/10743/what-to-do-to-run-gui-java-app-in-chrooted-environment
<ikonia> zzero1: is that from within the chroot ?
<zzero1> ubuntu
<zzero1> x64
<ikonia> zzero1: so that's a a problem if you boot - no chroot
<zzero1> and yes I'm in ubuntu live usb
<ikonia> zzero1: or is that the problem you get from within the chroot
<ikonia> (just to clarify)
<zzero1> thats the problem I get from within the chroot
<ikonia> why are you doing it within a chroot
<ikonia> why are you just not using ubuntu
<zzero1> the system that I 'm chrooted in is a live iso
<ikonia> why are you chrooting
<ikonia> why not just boot and use the system
<zzero1> I'm just trying to customize the iso
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> it feels like you're making a problem
<zzero1> I have uncompressed the squashfs and chrooted
<ikonia> the ISO launches an X server
<ikonia> why not use that as it auto configures it for you
<zzero1> I'm doing something similar like this guy http://sethc23.github.io/wiki/1_POSTS/2016-03-10-modifying-linux-filesystem-and-live-cd-via-chroot/
<ikonia> that wasn't the question
<ikonia> what's the issue with it
<ikonia> why are you not using the X server that the livecd auto starts
<zzero1> I am
<zzero1> for the host
<ikonia> for the host....?
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<zzero1> I can start X applications
<zzero1> the chroot host
<zzero1> sorry for the confusion allow me to elaborate
<zzero1> I'm booted via live usb and have a chroot into an other system
<leftyfb> !enter | zzero1
<ubottu> zzero1: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<zzero1> the host system is ubuntu too. Makes sense ?
<ikonia> zzero1: what are you talking about the chroot host
<ikonia> zzero1: there is no host an guest on a livecd
<zzero1> yes you would be right. I'm just see more from a virtualization standpoint
<zzero1> see it
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with virtualisation
<ikonia> what is the problem you are trying to fix
<courrier> I'm installing an old x86 game on 18.04 (64bits), which complains  "libX11.so.6: no such file or directory" at startup. I assume it is a 32 vs 64 bits issue because /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so actually exists. How is that solvable?
<billybigrigger> hi all i'm having issues on 18.04 with nvidia drivers, i did a software update, and it updated my nvidia-390 drivers, and now hdmi doesnt work, so i want to purge nvidia drivers and start from scratch can someone help?
<courrier> as well as /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6
<ikonia> courrier: you'll need the 32bit libs too
<ikonia> as it will be referencing them
<zzero1> I know that chroot is not intented for virtualization, but I pretty much is use it like it was intended for it
<courrier> ikonia: yes it's ok thanks, I missed the :i386 packages
<zzero1> I want to customize the system and then repack it in squashfs form
<ikonia> zzero1: what is the problem you are trying to solve
<zzero1> ikonia question the desktop enviroment does include the desktop right ?
<ikonia> zzero1: have you actually booted the livecd you're trying to modify ?
<zzero1> no the system I 'm modifying (the unpacked squashfs) resides on a different drive
<ikonia> zzero1: boot it - take a look at it, understand the product you're working with
<ikonia> zzero1: doing this blind if you don't even know if it comes with a desktop or not is just silly
<zzero1> ikonia modifying the system I booted is impossible correct ?
<prof2004> hi
<zzero1> ikonia: it should come because I took the standard ubuntu iso image and started modifying from chroot
<prof2004> may I ask you another question ioria?
<ioria> sure
<ikonia> zzero1: it's held in ram
<ikonia> zzero1: apply a little bit of logic here
<slidinghorn> This isn't directly ubuntu related, but hoping I might be able to get an answer: In w3m, I have the "external command to display image" set to feh, but for some reason, it keeps opening my DE's image viewer instead.  Is there something I'm missing?
<ikonia> zzero1: why are you even chrooting, you seem to be creating a problem
<prof2004> booting up I get always the grub menue, and the boot messages from ubuntu are displayed
<prof2004> in /etc/grub ther is one entry, do not understand: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug"
<ioria> prof2004, and are you sure you don't want the grub menu ?
<prof2004> you know, if everything is ok, I do not need it.
<ioria> prof2004, no there is not, you remove those
<prof2004> what did I remove?
<zzero1> well how can I modify the standard ubuntu live iso ? It seems that you have to unpack the squashfs system do your mods and then repack it and create the iso
<ioria> prof2004, drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug
<prof2004> no, it is there
<ioria> prof2004, quite impossible
<prof2004> shall I paste for you
<ioria> prof2004, that it was the old 'grub'
<ioria> prof2004, those are debug kernel parameters for intel (probably) and plymouth
<rexwin_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable
<prof2004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zXBYw7G3jz/
<rexwin_> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<rexwin_> when trying to run sudo apt-get update
<ioria> prof2004, that is the backup of /etc/default/grub
<prof2004> no, that is my current /etc/default/grub
<ioria> prof2004, so ou changed it again
<ioria> *y
<rexwin_> can even run root
<prof2004> no, I was just investigating, why I am in grub menu during startup and how to hidden the boot messages
<ioria> prof2004, maybe i'am not clear: that it's not the 'grub' file we worked with
<prof2004> I have nothing changed, just starting to change, when I have seen this entry
<prof2004> you know, we have been working with the .39 image, because .42 did not work
<ioria> prof2004, no relation with the kernelversion
<prof2004> oh, ok
<prof2004> I have no clue, why it is what it is
<prof2004> have found in ubuntuusers, that the entry should be normally "quiet splash"
<prof2004> right?
<ioria> right
<prof2004> shall I modify accordingly?
<ioria> prof2004, first, you should find out how a system file has been modified 8if not by you)
<prof2004> ok, what shall I do?
<ioria> prof2004, i'am not aware of a piece of sw able to edit grub in that way automatically
<prof2004> believe me, I do not really understand, what this setup means
<ioria> prof2004, i told you , they are debug instructions
<prof2004> nor would I enter something like this without remembering
<prof2004> there is the file grub.back in the folder, too, it has the same entry
<prof2004> this file is the result of the copy, we made before modifying grub
<ioria> prof2004, correct, i made you backup that file and i paste for you another version
<ioria> *ed
<prof2004> if this is only creating of debug infos, then I should be able to restore the standard values instead
<prof2004> I have checked the logs, and all errors I could find are known problems of ubuntu
<ioria> prof2004, /usr/share/grub/default/grub
<prof2004> the log also shows, that the debug parameter have been used
<ioria> sure
<prof2004> I have found the file, what shall I do?
<ioria> prof2004, what you think ?
<prof2004> copy and use in /etc/default/grub
<prof2004> ?
<ioria> prof2004, if you cp that file (/usr/share/grub/default/grub) in /etc/default, the grub file will be overwritten  then you run sudo update-grub
<prof2004> ok
<billybigrigger> can someone help me with my nvidia problems
<prof2004> done
<billybigrigger> i've tried about 10 times to install a working nvidia driver in 18.04, i had working hdmi output before an update, but it's broken now
<slidinghorn> This isn't directly ubuntu related, but hoping I might be able to get an answer: In w3m, I have the "external command to display image" set to feh, but for some reason, it keeps opening my DE's image viewer instead.  Is there something I'm missing?
<prof2004> ioria, shall I do a reboot?
<prof2004> I will do a reboot, cu
<eein> I got a Ricoh Theta V 360 camera a couple of days ago that stopped being recognized as a device. I was able to connect it a few days ago and get some pics off. It shows as charging but nothing in lsusb or dmesg
<prof2004> i am back again
<prof2004> ioria, boot was as expected and very very fast :)
<prof2004> many thanks to you for your help and patience, cu
<ducasse> eein: can you try another usb cable to make sure it's not a charging only cable?
<borgdrone7> Hi guys, I am trying to run Ubuntu on Lenovo X1 Yoga 1st gen (i7 6600, 16Gb RAM). It boots but whatever app I start it starts it and closes immediately. I am using Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS. Anyone knows how to solve the issue?
<ioria> borgdrone7, can you open a terminal ?
<borgdrone7> ioria: no, same thing happens, it just closes
<borgdrone7> I am now downloading 18.10 but probably it will be the same.
<ioria> borgdrone7, i think it's a bad install (from a bad media i mean)
<borgdrone7> Ok, thanks, will try reinstalling
<ioria> borgdrone7, how do you do the stick ?
<borgdrone7> I created bootable drive with itcher
<borgdrone7> Etcher I mean
<ioria> borgdrone7, it's ok, check the iso then
<borgdrone7> Ok, thanks
<ps-ax> hi guys... again here..
<coconut> Is there any recommended partition layout somewhere online?
<tchakatak> coconut: not really
<tchakatak> the minimum is / /boot swap
<tchakatak> i use / /boot /home swap
<tchakatak> with / /home and swap luks / lvm
<coconut> tchakatak: because i am thinking about a new laptop, and trying to sum up the partitions for it. :)
<tchakatak> coconut: having a /home separated is a good thing
<tchakatak> you can work on other partition or having a /home between 2 or more distrib if you need.
<tchakatak> and its also nice to dont have any user data on the /
<coconut> :)
<eein> ducasse, I tried that. After reseating several times it came up. Not sure what is going on. From what I understand some usb cables have shortened data pins? Maybe it isnt making contact?
<compdoc> tchakatak, is a samba share a good way to access the same /home from diff distribs?
<coconut> I need to figure out their sizes though.
<eein> oh nm they miswrote is isnt shortened data pins it shorted
<eein> that makes way more sense but that would make a charge only cable. I wouldn't get intermittent results if that were the case with the cable
<slidinghorn> This isn't directly ubuntu related, but hoping I might be able to get an answer: In w3m, I have the "external command to display image" set to feh, but for some reason, it keeps opening my DE's image viewer instead.  Is there something I'm missing?
<ps-ax> guys i have a question...guide me how to set radeon as my default driver on ubuntu?
<ps-ax> i mean.. i hace read its theone which supports my amd card (radeon hd 5570)
<ps-ax> but when i start the ubuntu it doesnt send any signal to the monitor
<ps-ax> tried nomodeset and it load.. but only for tty in ctrl + alt + F2
<ikonia> what do you mean by default driver
<ps-ax> and also tried with a previous kernel, it seems to runs well but when i got to puss my password it freeze the graphics
<ps-ax> i mean.. it seems like i have fglrx and radeon installed by default
<ikonia> what card do you have and what is the appropriate kernel module to support it
<ps-ax> and when it starts it gimme a error like no UMS support radeon
<ps-ax> my card is a radeon hd 5570
<ikonia> and what is the correct kernel module to support that ?
<ps-ax> i readed that radeon free driver is the best
<ps-ax> semms like i have installed it
<ps-ax> but still doesnt load
<ikonia> ok - stop making assumptions
<ikonia> you've installed what you think is the correct kernel module, that's a good start
<ps-ax> sorry.. its because im confused
<ikonia> what kernel module is actually being loaded ?
<ps-ax> how can i check that?
<ikonia> ok so you don't know ?
<ps-ax> let me google it
<ikonia> you need to not make statements you don't know like "it's not loading it" when you don't know if it's loaded or not
<IniGit> hi
<ikonia> just state the problem and people will help if they can, giving incorrect information won't help
<ps-ax> yep
<ps-ax> m,y bad sorry
<ioria> ps-ax, for the record,fglrx it's not available anymore
<IniGit> Can somebody tell me why does lsblk lists a different owner for a drive then nautilus>"right click on drive">properties. natilus says I am the owner and lsblk says root
<IniGit> ?
<ikonia> IniGit: lsblk shouldn't list an owner
<IniGit> I executed sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,UUID,RO,RM,SIZE,STATE,OWNER,GROUP,MODE,TYPE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL,MODEL
<ikonia> IniGit: -o isn't a alid option
<ikonia> oh, I see what you mean
<ikonia> IniGit: that's a device owner, not a file system
<ikonia> which is what nautlius shows
<IniGit> My problem is that my libreoffice document opens in read only on my new drive and on my desktop it opens correctly not in read only mode
<IniGit> I thought that their may be an issue with ownership or so
<ikonia> IniGit: what file system is on the disk ?
<IniGit> ext4
<Iolo> Is it possible to change which partition landscape-sysinfo reports the usage of, or preferrably to add more partitions to the report?
<IniGit> on both
<ikonia> IniGit: I wonder if it's the tmp file being created that's the rpbolem
<ikonia> IniGit: or if the drive is just mounted read only
<ikonia> try creating a random file on it, see if it's ok with that
<IniGit> /dev/sdf1 on /media/gernot/DataLinux type ext4 (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered,uhelper=udisks2)
<IniGit> does ro mean it is read only?
<ioria> ro
<ikonia> IniGit: read only
<IniGit> thx
<IniGit> that's weird. When I remount it via the gnome-disks it gets mounted as rw
<IniGit> I try a restart
<IniGit> maybe I need an entry in fstab
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> you don't
<IniGit> why?
<IniGit> Maybe it gets always mounted as ro on system startup idk
<ikonia> why do you ?
<IniGit> I will test it
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> if it's getting mounted read only by default, it has a problem
<IniGit> ok
<IniGit> ok I restarted and the drive was mounted as rw again, which is good
<ioria> IniGit, but check the permissions :ls -ld /media/user/<drive>
<IniGit> Seems fine: drwxr-xr-x 5 gernot gernot 4096 Dez  9 20:09 /media/gernot/DataLinux
<ioria> ok
<slidinghorn> This isn't directly ubuntu related, but hoping I might be able to get an answer: In w3m, I have the "external command to display image" set to feh (i've tried 'feh', 'feh %f', and 'feh -F %f'), but for some reason, it keeps opening my DE's image viewer (or Firefox, or GIMP) instead.  Is there something I'm missing?
<IniGit> blkid is printing nothing. blkid alone should normally priont something right?
<IniGit> ahh sudo
<ps-ax> yep guys it tries to load radeon module on the start but it gimme the following error
<ps-ax> VGACON disable radeon kernel modesetting
<ps-ax> radeon:init  Error no RMS support on radeon module
<ps-ax> UMS*
<ioria> ps-ax,  you don't load radeon 'on the start'
<ioria> ps-ax,  what ubuntu version and what kernel in use ?
<ps-ax> latest ubuntu and the kernel is 4-18-0-12
<ioria> ps-ax,  lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<texla> How to list startup applications in ubuntu 18.04.1 lts
<ioria> texla, /etc/xdg/autostart/indicator-application.desktop
<ioria> texla, or .config/autostart/
<ioria> texla, /etc/xdg/autostart/   i mean
<ps-ax> http://termbin.com/zlck
<pglewis> ioria: I believe you're the one who got me back to able to boot due to oibaf yesterday, so thanks a million for that
<ps-ax> thats the list of my pci hardware rght?
<ioria> pglewis, no problem
<ioria> ps-ax,  it's ok, ehat's the issue ?
<ioria> +what
<ioria> ps-ax,  sorry, ye not loaded
<n00balert> where can I find an ubuntu advanced system administration and troubleshooting guide?
<ps-ax> oh
<ioria> ps-ax,  dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<ps-ax> it tries to load an intel driver?
<ioria> ps-ax,  it loads nothing
<pglewis> I'm concerned that something is persisting the information about those drivers and it may attempt to update/reinstall again in the future if I'm not careful at looking at what's in the updates
<ioria> ps-ax,  dpkg -l | grep fglrx | nc termbin.com 9999
<ps-ax> shows nothing
<ioria> ps-ax,  cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<pglewis> backstory: I orginally installed amdgpu/oibaf from a web search as the docs matched my system and card and I figured it was worth a try to see if there was better performance.  I couldn't boot after install but managed to get things back via recovery mode and (I thought) remove that stuff
<pglewis> in my defense, the docs for amdgpu mention an uninstall file that does not exist
<ioria> pglewis, not if you removed the source
<ioria> pglewis, you mean amdgpu-pro ?
<pglewis> checking software and updates in other software, file:/var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local is listed
<pglewis> if I remove that it just returns
<ps-ax> http://termbin.com/qft3
<pglewis> and I'm out of my wheelhouse here
<ioria> pglewis, no good, why do you have oibaf and amdgpu-pro at the sametime ?
<ioria> pglewis, they are alternatives
<pglewis> most likely following internet "advice" from web searches, this was intially done a few weeks back
<pglewis> embarassingly I can't quite recall the full steps that got me there
<ioria> pglewis, dpkg -l | grep amdgpu
<pglewis> but I thought I'd wiped it and things were peachy for a few weeks
<ioria> ps-ax,  is that a fresh install of 18.10 ?
<ps-ax> yep
<ps-ax> indeed it never loaded after the install xD
<pglewis> http://termbin.com/hatj
<ioria> ps-ax,  redwood 5770 is supported in 18.10 by radeon
<ps-ax> yep
<ps-ax> and i have followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ioria> ps-ax,  cat /proc/cmdline
<ps-ax> ok
<pglewis> also, as a refresher, I've done the following regarding oibaf:
<pglewis> sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<pglewis> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<ioria> pglewis, it's ok... what's the problem now ?
<ps-ax> http://termbin.com/iz3o
<ioria> ps-ax, did you boot with nomodeset ?
<pglewis> My concern is that apparently on Friday the software updates brought oibaf back from the dead.  I was juggling 6 tasks at the time and am used to just hitting the "go" button and minimizing so did not study the list
<ps-ax> the nomodeset was setted by me on the grub
<ps-ax> otherwise it doesnt sent a signal to thew monitor
<ioria> ps-ax, what happens if you boot without it ?
<pglewis> I was actually in the process of a software release of my own lol, I chose not to reboot at that time, I chose wisely
<ioria> i see
<ioria> ps-ax, maybe it's too old that card
<ps-ax> :<
<ps-ax> maybe with other old kernel
<ioria> ps-ax, you can try dri  false in a custom xrog.conf
<ioria> *xorg
<ps-ax> dri false?
<ps-ax> gotta google about it
<ioria> ps-ax, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<OerHeks> ps-ax, for that "Radeon HD 5550/5570/5630/6510/6610/7570"   the standard radeon driver should be fine, without nomodeset
<ioria> OerHeks, looks like it's not
<pglewis> So given my ignorance on what I've done and the fact that oibaf has come back once after thinking I'd removed it, I want to understand how and why that happend and avoid a repeat.  Wasn't how I wanted to spend my Saturday
<zzero1> ioria: do you happen to know why the xubuntu user is not listed in the /etc/passwd (live iso) ?
<ioria> zzero1, sorry, nope
<zzero1> my best guess is that is created on boot every time
<ioria> ps-ax, that is for intel ,to be honest, but you can try  :   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and put in it this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YM78HBFRqj/
<zzero1> because I tried to use systemd-nspawn and cannot login
<slidinghorn> This isn't directly ubuntu related, but hoping I might be able to get an answer: In w3m, I have the "external command to display image" set to feh (i've tried 'feh', 'feh %f', and 'feh -F %f'), but for some reason, it keeps opening my DE's image viewer (or Firefox, or GIMP) instead.  Is there something I'm missing?
<eein> OK so something seems to be wrong with the mounting of devices with this computer. I bring it to another ubuntu install and everything mounts fine. If I reboot this problematic laptop into windows it mounts fine there
<core7> what is a good ppa to get updated git for 16.04 LTS?
<core7> got it -> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:git-core/ppa
<core7> thanks
<eein> does anyone know what handles mounting on 16.04
<OerHeks> mount, and fstab
<eein> I doubt it is fstab. doesnt that just hold configs for fix mounted devices?
<OerHeks> what device does not mount, exactly?
<OerHeks> with what filesystem
<eein> My Google Pixel 2 XL never prompts in the notification to allow USB transfer it only charges. My Ricoh Theta V 360 camera sometimes mounts sometimes just charges
<eein> ^notification on the phone
<eein> those are all different cables. USB to USB C for the Pixel and microUSB for the Theta
<OerHeks> those devices need to be turned on/off the lockscreen to automount, yes
<eein> take it to another Ubuntu 16.04 box and they all mount no problem with the same cables
<OerHeks> but you say 'problematic laptop' ..
<OerHeks> maybe it works with adapter, not just on battery
<eein> what I mean is it isn;t hardware of the laptop. If I dual boot back to Windows it works fine
<eein> just this 16.04 install is the problem
<eein> again same equipment on another OS or same cables on another 16.04 works flawlessly
<eein> just this install it wont work
<craigbass76> Is there a way to use openvpn without a certificate? A fellow trying to let me into his only uses a username and pass. I can't even get the save button to light up unless I'm using a certificate.
<craigbass76> ^^ in the edit connection window I mean
<OerHeks> craigbass76, as you already found out: no. you *can* make a non-encrypted tunnel, see https://forums.openvpn.net/viewtopic.php?t=24224
<tchakatak> for the users of xautolock, how do you make it detect while you have an app running in fullscreen (like a youtube or a netflix video) and dont want to trigger the timer ?
<ducasse> tchakatak: aiui the program that plays the video should set a flag that prevents the idle timer from counting down
<computa_mike> Trying to rip an Audio CD to MP3 - I have the ugly codecs installed, but rhythmbox keeps erroring saying 'can't use encoding audio/mpeg due to missing plugins'
<computa_mike> I have been able to rip to OGG - but my car won't play them, so I need to rip to MP3
<kk4ewt> computa_mike, so ripping audo cd which was likely mp3 to mp3 can be crappy
<OerHeks> computa_mike, i use asunder, but carefull, disable ogg in the settings and turn mp3 on
<kk4ewt> lossy to lossy
<OerHeks> ugly codec = lame ?
<TheWild> hello
<OerHeks> hi TheWild
<TheWild> say, apt does not serve. Do you have any hints of how to properly look around http://archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<[rg]> hey all, is there a way for me to maintain a list of packages (repo) and install them all? or do I just have to make that list myself and make a script to install all the packages?
<Kremator> folks, is there an repo or an "official" way of upgrading to a newer kernel in buntus?
<Kremator> i mean, to a newer one than the one setup'd at the "feature freeze  release"
<Kremator> because i have 18.04 but im still on 4.15 and i would like to try 4.19 or 4.20 kernels
<vlt> [rg]: `dpkg --get-selections` (and then later --set-selections to restore)
<[rg]> vlt: will that show manually installed packages?
<OerHeks> Kremator, not sure HWE gives that upgrade path, and or .19 / .20 available, 20 is in RC you know
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> else install manually the mainline repo
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<sappheiros> please help me resolve this bug: i reported the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qpdfview/+bug/1807621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1807621 in qpdfview (Ubuntu) "missing icon theme and segmentation fault trying to open qpdfview" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> sappheiros: how do we resolve it ?
<ikonia> !infro qpdfview
<ikonia> !info qpdfview
<ubottu> qpdfview (source: qpdfview): tabbed document viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.14-1build1 (bionic), package size 346 kB, installed size 1225 kB
<ikonia> !info qpdfview cosmic
<ubottu> qpdfview (source: qpdfview): tabbed document viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.17~beta1+git20180514-1 (cosmic), package size 383 kB, installed size 1331 kB
<vlt> [rg]: Yes.
<[rg]> vlt: thanks so much, I can script this now
<Yukkuri> hi, i am having a bit broken liveusb with ubuntu, where i can boot in GUI, setup network and make a chroot (if needed). Given that, can i get a non-broken version of ubuntu installer (via deb packages and custom repo maybe) in a chroot?
<vlt> Yukkuri: Just use your slightly broken system to download the clean iso image and write that to a USB device.
<jmadero> hi all - I'm having a nightmare time with basic samba setup, my system is spitting out this error when I try to mount a samba share: mount error(2): No such file or directory
<jmadero> lol I'm an idiot, scratch that
<a1Cypher> hey folks.  I recently updated a machine from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS.  Everything went smoothly but now I am having problems with samba.  My windows machine will not connect and says the password/user is wrong.   SMB is running and I am able to connect to it from other linux machines using smbclient and the expected username/passwod.
#ubuntu 2019-12-02
<IndianSlim> Thanks but I'm not interested in having ops
<IndianSlim> Hello jacober!
<jacober> hello
<IndianSlim> How are you today?
<IndianSlim> How can we help??
<pfirsich> I will try just installing windows and see what happens. thanks a lot jeremy31 , bprompt and d0tsun7 !
<jacober> well, you?
<IndianSlim> Fantastic! 19.10 dropped so good times!!
<bprompt> pfirsich:  right, that doesn't mean Windows was busted, it could just have been that the UUID had changed and Grub wasn't updated
<el> IndianSlim: please stop.
<IndianSlim> Hello xamithan!
<d0tsun7> pfirsich did you install ubuntu and then install windows? for me, i've installed windows and then ubuntu and it's worked good. maybe the other way around would cause issues.
<IndianSlim> el please don't highlight me
<pfirsich> initially I did install ubuntu after windows. Now I will do it the other way around. But if that doesn't work I can (or have to) install ubuntu again, so it might work then
<IndianSlim> pfirsich you know where to find us no worries! Best of luck!
<el> IndianSlim: please don't be insulting to users here or you'll be removed.
<leftyfb> pfirsich: installing Windows after Ubuntu will prevent Ubuntu from booting. Windows will not add an entry for Ubuntu to boot.
<bprompt> pfirsich:  sounds to me you'll be installing both either way =)
<jacober> pfirsich windows wont install with another os on the UUID
<IndianSlim> el No one has insulted anyone, please mind your own business and stop highlighting me please
<d0tsun7> for the love of god IndianSlim just shutup
<IndianSlim> d0tsun7 no need to be rude
<IndianSlim> Hello fuze!
<pfirsich> thanks again! see you
<d0tsun7> thank you el
<d0tsun7> pfirsich: defiinitely fresh installs cure all. if you do a fresh install of windows and then install ubuntu right after, i think that order will work best
<rzulo> i'm installing ubuntu server 18.04, and the default network setup didn't work.  does anyone know where i should get started with troubleshooting?
<d0tsun7> pfirsich: bcdedit /set "{bootmgr}" path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<leftyfb> rzulo: I've had issues with the live installer of 18.04 server and the networking. You should try the alternate installer instead if you don't mine reinstalling
<d0tsun7> pfirsich: install windows 10 first. then install ubuntu. likely ubuntu will not be seen by the windows grub. launch into windows and open RUN and type bcdedit /set "{bootmgr}" path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi which will let the linux grub take over and allow you to boot into windows or ubuntu from there
<d0tsun7> i've turned my join/quit messages off, hopefully he saw that.
<ryuo> d0tsun7: nope. they already bailed.
<jeremy31> d0tsun7: they are gone
<d0tsun7> dang....he really needed to see that last message. i was just searching for that RUN command the whole time
<d0tsun7> oh well... he may be back
<jeremy31> d0tsun7: if they read the links I posted, they have that info
<d0tsun7> jeremy31: ok cool
<k0d3g3ar> upgraded my 16.04 to 18.04 and Network Manager OpenVPN fails.  Any attempt to connect to any VPN profile that is there does nothing.  No indication, no logs, etc.  Any suggestions?
<Zaliek> When I did the upgrade I had to delete all of my profiles and set them up again
<k0d3g3ar> Zaliek: yeh, I ended up deleting them and recreated because the TLS security thing required new certs from my server, so it was easier to do this by recreaction.  Funny thing is my laptop upgraded and worked perfectly.  Just not my desktop rig
<k0d3g3ar> But also just no activity in the indicator icon at all.  Used to get something while it tried to connect, and then an indication when it did connect.  Now it is just dead - nothing going on up there at all
<Zaliek> Yep, experienced that too
<k0d3g3ar> nothing in journalctl or syslog either
<Zaliek> Later versions of ubuntu desktop fixed the indicator issues
<k0d3g3ar> what version are you running now?
<Zaliek> 19.10
<k0d3g3ar> k  I'm tempted to take it to the next level then
<Zaliek> I only run LTS releases on servers, desktop just changes too fast
<Zaliek> And really the upgrades are usually pain free
<k0d3g3ar> yeh, I was going to wait until 20.04 LTS
<Zaliek> However the change from Unity to Gnome was surprisingly well done but there was a lot of gore
<k0d3g3ar> I'm running MATE   Do you think I'll hit the same issues
<Zaliek> Can't say. But any official flavor will attempt to make version upgrades as pain free as possible
<Zaliek> You should always take a system image upgrading though
<k0d3g3ar> k, thanks for the info.  Helps me feel like I'm not losing my mind
<Zaliek> *before upgrading
<k0d3g3ar> well I'm tempted to throw caution to the wind.  My other option was a fresh install, and spend the week trying to put it all back on there again
<Zaliek> But yeah unless you're running desktop in a corporate environment or something embedded that isn't at all failure tolerant
<d0tsun7> i def always dd my disk before upgrades
<d0tsun7> helped me a lot
<Zaliek> Then using LTS releases usually does a disservice to the desktop experience
<d0tsun7> clonezilla is a decent tool
<k0d3g3ar> nah, just my home computer workstation.  I develop on it though, so it all all that stuff that is a pain to reinstall
<Zaliek> Because you're stuck with the same bugs for a long time
<Zaliek> And a lot of new features you won't get
<k0d3g3ar> d0tsun7: I have a RAID 1 LVM here.  will that work?
<Zaliek> IMO the ubuntu live cd/usb and using the disks program to image drives works well
<d0tsun7> k0d3g3ar: i believe an LVM2 snapshot would definitely work as long as your snapshot partition doesn't fill up.
<k0d3g3ar> k thanks
<d0tsun7> k0d3g3ar: i use LVM all the time, works wonders. i for some reason feel a little safer DDing an image to an external drive, but don't see any reason why LVM2 wouldn't work. LVM2 has definitely gotten me out of some sticky situations
<k0d3g3ar> got it.  thanks
<Zaliek> k0d3g3ar, for illustrative purposes: I've been upgrading my laptop since 14.04. And I do dev work, VMs, all that jazz
<Zaliek> I never experienced more than minor glitches from upgrading
<k0d3g3ar> Zaliek: this is my first "upgrade".  I've always done fresh installs and gone through the upgrade week of hell each time.  Thought it as my right of passage or something.  Been doing that since 8
<d0tsun7> zaliek: i was not familiar that the ubuntu disk had that option. that's pretty cool.
<Zaliek> d0tsun7, I really like using that because it's easy to mount those images and explore the files contained in the image
<Zaliek> Clonezilla makes images that I could never figure out how to access besides restoring to a drive
<d0tsun7> zaliek: will it accept reads on any image or only images produced by that ubuntu disk program? -- that is pretty cool
<k0d3g3ar> is what you are referring to the "Create Disk Image" option in the "Disks" app in the menu?
<d0tsun7> zaliek: true. clonezilla saves it in an odd way for sure
<leftyfb> Zaliek: it's a raw image. Using something like losetup to detect and setup loop devices for you to mount the separate partitions
<Zaliek> Yeah that's the option
<Zaliek> It pretty much works exactly the same as if you inserted a physical drive
<Zaliek> Use the OS tools to decrypt and mount partitions, etc
<d0tsun7> so if im in "Disks" where would isee that tool
<d0tsun7> ah i see it.
<d0tsun7> well that's nifty. learn something new every day.
<Zaliek> Yeah depends on the version of gnome you're running
<Zaliek> They like to change the UI
<d0tsun7> so if you wanted to browse that image, which option would you select to view those files
<Zaliek> Attach Disk Image
<d0tsun7> within the Disks 3 dotted icon to reveal the menu
<d0tsun7> ahh, nice.
<d0tsun7> interesting no permissions conflict doing it that way.
<d0tsun7> pretty cool.
<d0tsun7> i always thought the file system being in use would stop a proper image being taken like that
<ZeZu> Why do I get a 'starting a job for /dev/disk-by/UUID' or similar that takes a minute an a half every boot?   I did 'dd' a previous partition to a new drive,  but then expanded the file system (ext4) and it's a clean mount I can't find any reason for this.
<Zaliek> Oh, I dunno if I'd take an image while the system is running
<Zaliek> I boot the installer in live mode and take an image there
<d0tsun7> zaliek: roger that.
<k0d3g3ar> i don't think it lets you take an image of it while it is running.  I'm getting "Error unmounting /dev/md0p2:  target is busy"
<d0tsun7> k0d3g3ar good call
<k0d3g3ar> I think I have to do this off a livecd
<d0tsun7> hey anyone know about dash to panel gnome extention in 19.10? i seem to have lost my task bar integrated into my top bar when i upgraded from 18.10
<d0tsun7> i remember having to fenagle with it when i upgraded from 16.04 to 17.04. seemed to work through 18.04, buut now back to not working with 19.10
<Zaliek> gnome extensions are very fragile
<Zaliek> I'd consider it a miracle if they're still functioning on a new version of gnome
<d0tsun7> yeah for sure...seems to have trouble
<cluelessperson_> d0tsun7, Zaliek   You can set the filesystem to read only and image it then.
<d0tsun7> cluelessperson_ oh really
<cluelessperson_> d0tsun7, as long as you're not running anything that requires writing
<d0tsun7> cool
<fructose> leftyfb | d0tsun7: also, undo anything fructose told you. You should not need any special configs for CTRL+shift+C to work
<fructose> d0tsun7: You wanted to yank from vim, right?
<ZeZu> eh it's starting to look like time to switch to another distro
<oerheks1> ZeZu, one could perform a filecheck/smart report
<ZeZu> already all done
<ZeZu> also checked journalctl
<ZeZu> but that's not the only reason i'm considering switching after over a decade,  it's been one problem after another
<ZeZu> anyhow, with that particular problem I think it was timing out so i changed the timeout for persistent journal to 10s and it still goes for 90sec ..
<Bashing-om> ZeZu: duplicated the UUIDs -such that now they are no longer unique ?
<ZeZu> no, the other partition is not on a connected device
<ZeZu> Ofc I googled and found out this seems to have been a common problem, and was solved by some changes to init scripts .. however the changes are already in place it was an older problem. I haven't been able to pin a reason down at all
<oerheks1> vague, "init scipts" ..
<ZeZu> indeed but I don't currently recall which tbh
<ZeZu> there are quite a few after all
<ZeZu> if you want more fun,   video is still tearing in browser and vlc .. sometimes other things flicker through vlc,  all instances of chrome turn completely black after resuming from sleep,  libstdc++ is still 'broken' (imo why would it need another library to link to w. -fs suffix, yet the non -fs one contains filesystem it just doesn't work) and yeah I could keep going on like the energizer bunny but it's pointless.  I seem to have
<ZeZu> excellent luck lately with ubuntu
<energizer> and going and going
<ZeZu> :)
<ZeZu> didn't know i'd his someones handle lmao
<ZeZu> s/his/hit
<ZeZu> systemd-journal-flush.service https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/4422
<ZeZu> https://hastebin.com/cecuxutufo.sql
<altendky> lotuspsychje: welp, i just got back to this and also to a point with the external monitor working.  The two other issues we've dealt with are still present but hey, one by one.  https://github.com/altendky/issues/issues/1#issuecomment-560197332
<altendky> since i am presently recreating https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1854177 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1854413 in Ubuntu 18.04 rather than the reported 19.10, should I report new bugs?  can I add other distribution versions to the same issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1854177 in linux (Ubuntu) "Black screen after resume from suspend on Lenovo ThinkPad P1 Gen 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1854413 in linux (Ubuntu) "Backlight adjustments shows OSD but does not change anything on Samsung OLED panel" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * rocky is there any reason here as a regular user i shouldn't be able to use the smartctl tool to check out my nvme drive? can't seem to get it working...
<rocky> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/DzRK1y06/
<altendky> rocky: is that a gen2?
<rocky> sudo works fine of course
<rocky> atol-71: the laptop you mean? yes
<altendky> or just straight x1 extreme
<rocky> gen2 yeah
<rocky> trying to monitor the temp of my nvme drives
<rocky> without sudo
<altendky> rocky: sorry to hijack, i don't know anything about those tools.  i'm forgetting if we had talked...  :|  i'm working on getting three things working at once on my p1 gen 2 (with oled).  resume, screen brightness, and hdmi.  (and i guess i'd like it to be kubuntu 19.10...)  i think i might be close to having resolutions for each but i'm curious, are they all working for you?
<leftyfb> rocky: https://www.computing.zone/run-smartctl-without-password/
<leftyfb> rocky: also, did you log out and back in after adding yourself to the disk group?
<akk> I have a bug on launchpad and I've been asked to add an attachment. I click on "add attachment or patch", navigate to the file and click Open, add a comment for it and click "Post comment" ...
<rocky> @leftyfb yeah,otherwise running "groups" didn't display the disk group that was in my paste... but i'll try the sudoers thing
<rocky> altendky: i haven't tried hdmi ... but resume (from suspend) and screen brightness work fine
<akk> ... and the "Add a comment or attachment" page reloads, with the filename gone, but if I go back to the bug page and reload, my attachment isn't there.
<leftyfb> rocky: you'll still need to use sudo to run smartctl, it just won't ask for a password. But, if you're running this in any sort of automated way, you really should just be running it as root
<akk> What am I doing wong, how can I attach files to a bug?
<altendky> rocky: what distro/release/kernel version, if you don't mind?  oled screen?
<rocky> leftyfb: all i'm doing is trying to get the Freon gnome extension to display my nvme drive temps in the task bar
<rocky> and i'm assuming it can't do sudo since it refreshes evrery 5 sec
<leftyfb> rocky: use lmsensors?
<rocky> lmsensors doesn't do nvme
<rocky> altendky: ubuntu 19.10 with standard kernel
<rocky> Freon has support for using nvme-cli and smarttools to monitor nvme temp apparently but it's not working for me :/
<altendky> rocky: alrighty, thanks.
<rocky> altendky: i should add that this was originally a 19.04 setup and i upgraded (without using the ubuntu live cd) to 19.10
<rocky> altendky: only thing not working for me (that i wish was working) is the fingerprint device
<altendky> rocky: best i know on that is that fprintd iirc is supposed to support it in v2
<rocky> yeah that's what i've seen as well
<rocky> i have an external usb-based fingerprint device that i refuse to use lol
<altendky> rocky: though i didn't bother on my last laptop because only one auth mechanism (fingerprint or password) could be active at once.  so you had to fail the active one to use the other which just seemed silly.
<Bashing-om> rocky: Add the nvme to /etc/hddtemp.db ? I had to for my SSD device: https://askubuntu.com/questions/474669/ssd-temperature-sensor-readout-with-hddtemp .
<rocky> oh, i've never really used the fingerprint stuff in linux anyhow so i didnt know what to expect
<rocky> Bashing-om: hm, i have no /etc/hddtemp.db
<altendky> rocky: it may be different now.  that was a couple years ago maybe
<Bashing-om> rocky: Got me - I donot recall if the installation of "lmsensors" creates the file. "sysop@x1804mini:~$ ls -al /etc/hddtemp.db
<Bashing-om> >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6811 Sep 21 18:48 /etc/hddtemp.db"
<rocky> well i mean this just seems to be a very weird perms problem to me... you can see it not working for my regular user when it clearly should (and working fine with sudo) here:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/DzRK1y06/
<rocky> obviously my current user, rocky, is in the disk group and the disk group has rw access to the device
<altendky> rocky: i'd expect it to go into /sys somewhere, not the device itself.  wouldn't that /dev/nvme1n1 be the actual on-disk data?
<rocky> hm, you may have a valid point
<altendky> rocky: though i've got no *nvme* under there...  hmm
<altendky> bah, on the first laptop i don't because, well, it doesn't have nvme.  plenty of hits on the laptop that does :]
<rocky> yeah i installed a second nvme on this thinkpad so i have my 512gb for ubuntu and my 1tb for windows dual boot
<rocky> although i run ubuntu about 95% and windows 5%
<rocky> and i wasn't able to install a heat sink on my additional nvme drive which is why i'm trying to monitor temp lol
<denza242> Hi, my audio doesn't seem to work unless I run alsactl restore every time i plug in my headphones
<sazawal> I have this bug in my recently installed gnome-shell for Ubuntu 19.04, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1822846 . Someone has mentioned that "This bug was fixed in the package gnome-shell - 3.32.1-1ubuntu1~19.04.1". My question is how do I apply this fix, or how do I upgrade my gnome-shell to this version. My gnome-shell version is GNOME Shell 3.32.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822846 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Eoan) "Icon disappears from favorites in gnome-shell 3.32 (upstream dock, not the ubuntu-dock)" [High,Fix released]
<Bashing-om> !info gnome-shell disco
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.32.2-2ubuntu1~ubuntu19.04.1 (disco), package size 657 kB, installed size 3288 kB
<Bashing-om> sazawal: ^^ ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<Erikria> Allo?
<matsaman> Erikria: allo allo
<sazawal> Bashing-om, Hi. it doesn't show any upgrades when I update it. I don't know if this particular Gnome 3.32.1-1 is a normal update or a fix
<Bashing-om> sazawal: checking.
<Bashing-om> sazawal: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-shell&searchon=names&suite=disco-updates&section=all suggest it is  a normal update.
<sazawal> Bashing-om, I see. How do I go about applying this update?
<Bashing-om> sazawal: sudo apt update sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<sazawal> Bashing-om, it says that the system is up to date.
<Bashing-om> sazawal: Hummm ... how about sudo apt install --reinstall gnome-shell ?
<sazawal> Bashing-om, Yes I also tried that, but ended up installing the same version.
<sazawal> By the way, when I go to Settings>Details, it says that my Gnome is 3.32.1. But on terminal, gnome-shell --version says that I have 3.32.0
<Bashing-om> sazawal: Pastebin ' apt policy gnome-shell ' - see what we can do to find out the why.
<sazawal> Bashing-om, Hi. Sorry I will be back later. I gotta go now.
<foo> Downloaded ubuntu desktop ISO. I'm on OS X. I think I have to install the ISO to a USB thumb drive, correct? I have an 8GB thumb drive right here
<Bashing-om> foo: "copy" the .ISO to the USB thumb drive ( Mac has 'dd',no?).
<foo> Bashing-om: yes, I believe it's just a dd command to do the "copy" (I don't believe you mean to actually cp file.iso /Volumes/thumb-drive
<gry> 8GB thumb drive is good
<foo> perhaps the better question is, in os x, how do I dd the ubuntu desktop ISO to the 8GB thumb drive? (I think that's what needs to happen, anyway)
<matsaman> foo: like what the device path will be?
<matsaman> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-create-disk-image-on-mac-os-x-with-dd-command/
<foo> matsaman: so, I just downloaded ubuntu desktop. It downloads a 2GB ISO.
<foo> ahh, perfect... that's what I'm looking for
<foo> thank you matsaman  :)
<matsaman> there are apps if you'd rather, but
<Bashing-om> foo: I expect Mac to be similar to ubuntu's command. i.e 'sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync" .
 * foo a bit rusty, first time installing ubuntu desktop in over a decade
<matsaman> usually confirming a particular device is the same size as what it should be is enough
<matsaman> can't say I've ever dd'd from macOS
<matsaman> y'know, just don't get of= wrong =)
<foo> :)
<altendky> what's the upside of dd vs. cp for this?  i've just been doing cp kubuntu-... /dev/sdc
<foo> oh, I didn't think I could cp like that?
<foo> I like that idea if that works
<foo> altendky: and you can boot from that?
<altendky> foo: i didn't think so either but...  though i've been doing it in linux, not macos.  yes, done that several times recently working through some issues on my new laptop
<altendky> but like i asked, i don't know if there are reasons to use dd instead
<dax> there aren't
<leftyfb> altendky: cp isn't meant to do that. dd is also able to work with block devices in ways cp cannot. Like copying in different chunk sizes starting or ending at different by sectors
<oerheks1> dd, sync
<leftyfb> just because something "works", doesn't mean it's the right tool for the job. I see no advantage of using cp over dd.
<altendky> leftyfb: other than intended usage of the commands, the difference in this case is that you might be able to get better performance if you pick the 'right' block size for dd?
<altendky> leftyfb: sure, i'm not arguing cp is better.
<dax> they do the same thing, and last time i benchmarked them cp wasn't any slower
<dax> if you're used to one of them, just use that
<foo> huh, good to know. thanks altendky for sharing that.
<foo> More for curiosity, I'll probably go with sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<foo> Although not sure what the sync does
<foo> sync -- force completion of pending disk writes (flush cache)
<foo> ah
<matsaman> particularly useful for usb storage
<matsaman> which can frequently pretend it's done when it isn't
<foo> matsaman: good to know
<matsaman> usually because of the FSes preferred by USB, but still
<DarkTrick> (A) Could someone confirm please? (1) Open "Show Applications" (2) Find an application who's name is too long to display (so "..." is shown) (3) hover over it. (4) There is no tooltip showing the full name of the application.
<matsaman> DarkTrick: in what version?
<DarkTrick> (A) matsaman, 19.10
<foo> sudo dd if=ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64-2.iso of=/dev/disk2s2 bs=4M status=progress && sync says dd: bs: illegal numeric value
 * foo investigates
<bayar> Hi, where I can get some help about conjure?
<bayar> And MAAS.
<bayar> I'm trying to setup open stack using conjure-up and I'm blocked with : ceph-mon/2 waiting for machine
<leftyfb> bayar: try #maas
<bayar> Thanks leftyfb
<foo> $ sudo dd if=ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64-2.iso of=/dev/disk2s2 bs=4m && sync
<foo> dd: /dev/disk2s2: Operation not permitted
<foo> bah. OS X.
<oerheks1> use disk, not partition  /dev/disk2
<djzn> we used to have /etc/network/interfaces but now that file is gone. Where exactly do we have the file in which is all the networking interfaces listed in new Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !netplan | djzn
<ubottu> djzn: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<oerheks1> djzn, on what ubuntu ?
<djzn> 19.10
<matsaman> yaml, gross
<oerheks1> you might have networkmanager takng care of that
<djzn> I cat'ed this file there is nothing on it
<oerheks1> that is correct.
<djzn> Renderer: Network manager
<djzn> and where is the file NetworkManager is talking about the ifaces?
<lotuspsychje> matsaman: lets keep general opinions out of the support channel please
<matsaman> sure, but if you don't want people to consider a thing, why put it into the factoid
<djzn> oerheks1, it says it should be /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<djzn> dir is empty! LOL
<lotuspsychje> matsaman: the yaml file is essential to netplan
<matsaman> lotuspsychje: uhuh, but not that it's yaml
<ColdKeyboard> Anyone have a suggestion why a Ubuntu Server would stop responding to ssh after a while (hours or days)?
<ColdKeyboard> I've built my NAS and it works perfectly most of the time but after I don't use it for hours or days, I try to SSH into it and it's not responding...
<ColdKeyboard> I don't have a monitor or keyboard attached to it so I can only setup/diagnose it remotely
<pi0> how do i tell which driver version a usb device is running
<tatertots> pi0: depends on the device...usb webcams common in laptops will using a kernel uvcvideo driver
<pi0> https://github.com/quickreflex/rtl8188eus
<pi0> trying to compile these drivers
<tatertots> if you're trying to do something with USB WLAN adapters there's a lot of people here that get a kick out of stuff like that...maybe jeremy is around
<EdFletcherT137> pi0: you could diff the output of `lsmod` from before & after plugging in the device, that might tell you something. also, `dmesg` and `syslog`
<tatertots> if so let's be specific and actually state it's a USB wireless card instead of generically and vaguely saying "usb device"
<tatertots> pi0: is it a USB wireless adapter?
<pi0> EdFletcherT137: i will check that out
<pi0> tatertots: yes
<pi0> RTL8188ETV 0bda:0179
<tatertots> ...why i had to force that out of you is beyond me lol
<pi0> ah i should have used better wording, that is correct :D
<pi0> my apologies
<pi0> i noticed i had this cheap little usb adaptor that supports monitor mode
<pi0> based on that github
<pi0> EdFletcherT137: tatertots: i ran the make all, sudo make install
<pi0> and thought that would install the drivers
<pi0> after those commands did i need to use dkms add .
<pi0> dkms build 8188eu/1.0
<pi0> dkms install 8188eu/1.0
<pi0> also
<tatertots> pi0: your instructions tell you to reboot or unplug / replug the device?...if so did you follow the instructions to the letter?
<pi0> it does not
<pi0> there is a lot of assuming
<pi0> in that instructions
<tatertots> ducasse: hey this guy has a wlan adapter and wants to make it work
<pi0> yes please
<Lope> I've installed ubuntu via debootstrap, and then KDE plasma, so I've got a minimal system. I want to be able to print a document via a physical USB printer now
<Lope> I've installed cups but I don't have a printer GUI and my printer doesn't show up when I try print a document
<rbasak> Sounds like you got yourself a _broken_ minimal system by using debootstrap instead of a supported installer.
<Lope> previously when I had a full-fat Ubuntu install I used to be able to just plugin a USB printer, and there was a GTK/QT GUI in my program launcher that used to list all my printers
<rbasak> Simplest solution: use a proper installer!
<Lope> and when I pressed print, it listed my printer, and I could print.
<Lope> What is the gtk/qt printer GUI program called?
<Lope> I'm not going to reinstall.
<Lope> I want to know what components are needed for printing
<ducasse> you are looking for system-config-printer, maybe?
<ducasse> that's the gnome thingy, though, no idea of the kde couterpart
<Lope> ah yes, I just found and installed that
<ducasse> you could also use the cups web interface
<Industrial> Hi. I'm on 19.10. I am not using GNOME but I am using XMonad. How do I connect to my Bluetooth Speaker from the command line?
<melatonina> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 19.10. In the last few weeks, I need to press Control-C (or click on the "Copy" menu item) two or three times to actually copy something. This started with 19.04 and was not fixed when I upgraded to 19.10. It didn't use to be so. Do you know why?
<ice9> how to enable RDP in remmina?
<gry> ask ##linux
<Aryan> hi
<ice9> when i access RDP of remote windows server i get "the display settings cannot be changed from a remote session" and i'm unable to change the resolution, any idea?
<ice9> guys i really need help on this;  i tried rdesktop and remmina to access remote windows server but the resolution is too small and i'm unable to change it, any idea?
<nsh> annoying problem has manifested on a relatively fresh xubuntu 19 install where NetworkManager can't seem to store/access secrets for mobile broadband connection
<nsh> (has no trouble with wifi secrets)
<nsh> anyone encountered this or have ideas on how to debug?
<nsh> (gnome-keyring-daemon is running)
<nsh> i can enter the password in "edit connections" for the connection but it is lost immediately or not saved at all
<nsh> even more annoyingly it's just "password" because 4g is derp
<nsh> so i can echo "password" | nmcli --ask con up <connection name>
<nsh> and it works fine, but obviously it'd be far preferable if nm-applet would do it properly
<Seveas> nsh: is /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/$NAME_OF_CONNECTION writable?
<Seveas> if it doesn't exist, make sure you've made the connection available to all users in the applet
<doublel93> Hello, is keyserver.ubuntu.com down or something ? I see a internal server error like this one https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&options=mr&exact=on&search=0x7BF576066ADA65728FC7E70A8C47BE8E75BCA694
<Seveas> doublel93: looks like it
<nsh> 600 root.root Seveas (read/writable by root)
<nsh> same as the wifi connections
<nsh> seems the integration with the secrets agent is broken somehow
<Seveas> should be good. Is the password in the file?
<nsh> no password field, just password-flags=1
<Seveas> you could try manually adding it to the file and restarting. Don't know the name of the field though, it's been a while since I did 3g from the laptop :(
<Seveas> ah, the field name is password
<doublel93> Seveas, do you know where I can find info/updates about it ? I can't install certbot :(
<nsh> mm
<nsh> in NM debug output when i save the connection in nm-applet there's: <debug> [1575284332.2868] Saving secrets for connection /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Settings/6 (giffgaff Mobile Broadband)
<nsh> but the file is untouched
<Seveas> flag 0x0000001 the agent owns the secret
<Seveas> so there's a setting you've ticked somewhere that makes it not store the password
<Seveas> I have no clue which one that would be though. Still digging through code :)
<Seveas> hmm, that seems to be the default
<Seveas> doublel93: unfortunately not. But you can grab keys from other servers. apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver url_of_other_keyserver_here key_id_here
<doublel93> ok thanks
<nsh> ty Seveas, will debug a bit more when i've had lunch :)
<scratchy> jo
<scratchy> https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&options=mr&exact=on&search=0xE1B39B6EF6DDB96564797591AE33835F504A1A25
<scratchy> whos guilty on this? :D
<lluad> Anyone know off-hand where i'd start to debug xorg crashes in 19.10? Directions on building from upstream source and running it manually, say.
<tsarompy> your Xorg log id think?
<lluad> Yeah, I've got that and gdb backtraces of the crash. Now I probably need to start doing git bisect to see where the bug was introduced upstream, I think.
<solsTiCe> hi. I have an issue with the wifi on BCM43142. the connection is ok and then immediatly disconnect and loop like that. I can see in the log of the AP that my wifi interface is authenticated and associated. I amusing wl driver on 19.10.
<tsarompy> do you have multiple things managing your card?
<tsarompy> i had a similar issue using wicd when networkmanager was running
<jeremy31> solsTiCe: in terminal do>  sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf && systemctl restart network-manager.service
<jeremy31> That will disable wifi power management
<solsTiCe> ok
<tsarompy> :)
<sveinse> I'm having problems getting 19.10 up and running with multiple screens on my Lenovo P51 laptiop (using hybrid graphics). It just doesn't detect the external screens. Running the testet nvidia driver. The irony is that this is working on 18.04. Any ideas on how to proceed?
<sveinse> Give up 19.10 and wait for 20.04?
<sveinse> I've tested running discrete graphics only from BIOS. This hangs the 19.10 boot and I get no gdm login.
<sveinse> Running nouveau had no positive effect. Still only the built-in display and it won't detect the external screens
<solsTiCe> still no wifi
<solsTiCe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rVWB265rfG/
<solsTiCe> I even disable country reg set. no luck
<neopsyche> Hi all.. im having some SMB issue.. the server shows .. but when clicking on it (ubuntu 18 share to ubuntu 16 machine) it just says ;timed out;
<neopsyche> I am trying to share to kodi
<neopsyche> Failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection timed out
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<neopsyche> hi
<neopsyche> apologies, it was simple firewall issue
<neopsyche> keep well all
<Erikria> .
<Lope> ducasse, sorry for late reply thanks, you were right BTW
<ducasse> about system-config-printer? i had to install it manually myself, i have a similar situation
<giaco> hello. Sometimes the sdcard slot in my laptop stops working and I have to reboot the laptop to get it back agains. How can I troubleshoot this?
<Phruis> giaco, look at your logs with gnome log viewer
<Phruis> giaco, probably some module is crashing
<Industrial> Hi. I'm on 19.10. How do I connect to my Bluetooth Speaker from the command line?
<Chunkyz> Hi there! how do I set "permissions" for a folder/user so that everyone can access the folder?
<Chunkyz> I'm seeing only root can: drwxrwx--- 7 777 root 4096 Dec  1 21:59 /mnt/2TB/Downloads/config
<mouses> Chunkyz: You need to set the 'other' flags.  In this case, chmod directoryname o+rwx
<mouses> Chunkyz: add a -R if you want it to recursively set perms to any files/directories in that directory.
<mouses> Far better to assign a group and use group access, however, setting full world read/write/exec like that can and often is a security hole
<Chunkyz> sudo chown *ubuntuuser*:*ubuntuuser* /mnt/2TB/Downloads/config
<Chunkyz> sorted I think, just rebooting.
<giaco> Phruis: no hints from dmesg :-/
<Ool> Chunkyz: what's FS do you have on your external device ?
<Chunkyz> ext4
<Ecko_> If I added a new route to my routing table, is a network restart needed?
<Ecko_> And if I indeed do a restart, what happens with the current connections?
<leftyfb> Ecko_: depends on how you added the route
<grady> Hi, does somebody else have problem to play x265 videos wirh Nvidia drivers? It is slugish but in windows there isnt any problem.
<grady> Im one click away to buy 5700 xt, but does it fix the issue
<grady> Search engines dosnt find anything what fit to  my problem
<ioria> grady, i think it's a codec problem, not driver's
<grady> What you mean?
<grady> Do you have same issue
<adrian_1908> grady: x265 works smoothly here on GTX970, proprietary drivers.
<grady> I have 960 gtx
<grady> With 4gb ram
<adrian_1908> Which player are you using?
<grady> And 440 drivers
<grady> Vlc mpv...
<ioria> grady, ^ what player ?
<ioria> grady, mpv should work
<grady> Nope
<adrian_1908> Using mpv here too, 390 drivers. Never had any issues in that regard in the past.
<grady> My hevc videos has 100mb bitrate and 60fps
<lotuspsychje> grady: ubuntu version? computer specs?
<grady> Vlc plays these same files in windows ok
<grady> So i think that the problem is in the drivers
<ioria> grady, easy to test; remove nvidia and try with nouveau
<SE7EN`> ^
<grady> It isnt what i want
<ZeZu> are you even using a hardware decoder?
<grady> I still want to use my desktop
<ZeZu> or what does this have to do with the video driver?
<SE7EN`> do glxinfo | grep "client glx version string"
<ducasse> is the vdpau driver installed?
<grady> My cpu is that 2011v3 58xxK i7
<grady> 4.2ghz oc
<grady> Mem is 32gb ddr4 2400mhz
<adrian_1908> grady: run what was suggested and report back
<grady> Vdpau? I use nvidias ubuntu team drivers
<SE7EN`> grady: those specs should have no problem with decoding as long as you have the right modules and such
<altendky> if i'm building master-next, what config should i use to be as it will be released?  just remove the file and then `yes '' | make oldconfig`?
<SE7EN`> grady: Also check VLC -> Tools -> Preferences -> Input & Codec Settings, maybe try a different setting than "automatic"
<grady> I already tested all of them, no change
<SE7EN`> grady: join #vlc and post glxinfo as well as current version of nvidia drivers
<SE7EN`> grady: #videolan sorry
<grady> But i need them working on video editors.. it isnt just vlc problem
<grady> I also use low latency kernel image
<grady> Not help
<SE7EN`> without posting any info regarding your current packages it would be hard to troubleshoot. Hardware decoding can get sticky especially if not using stable tested nvidia packages
<SE7EN`> and/or multiple GPUs
<grady> Hevc dosnt work on any debian or ubuntu based distros, with or without ubuntus own nvidia drivers
<SE7EN`> my thought process of joining the #videolan channel is that they have guys who mess around with decoding on the regular.
<SE7EN`> grady: just post results of the command `glxinfo|egrep "OpenGL vendor|OpenGL renderer*"`  without the ``s
<grady> I do after i get to my computer. Im now on my phone...
<SE7EN`> grady: Okay. Feel free to drop me PM I'm at work but on bouncer.
<ZeZu> I guess at least mine works,  no vsync and other items flickers through but i'm just used to it
<SE7EN`> another thing to try would to ensure PowerMizer is set to Performance in nvidia-settings
<ZeZu> or just use the software decoder
<SE7EN`> that too.
<ZeZu> it has better quality anyhow
<SE7EN`> i7 shouldn't have problems
<SE7EN`> but I could be wrong
<ZeZu> no the decoder wouldn't have an issue with that cpu unless he's trying to decode 8k files w. a bunch of background processes
<SE7EN`> Yeah which is totally possible knowing this channel. Might be worth getting sysbench results too just to see the health state
<ZeZu> indeed never know,  video could be on an ancient half dead hdd over usb2 trying to decode 4k+
<ZeZu> mixed with whatever random other things trying to use it
<SE7EN`> -_- smh, *rides away on cybertruck with elon musk* :P
<grady> back to computer
<ioria> grady, the first thing i'd suggest is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kantlivelong> is there list of kernel command line options to disable security mitigation for recent cpu exploits?
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: maybe the #ubuntu-kernel guys might know that one
<kantlivelong> righto will try there
<d0tsun7> mornin ubuntu dudes
<d0tsun7> hope everyoens coffee is legit
<Dasuni> hello, who can help me with mozilla thunderbird?
<JonelethIrenicus> Dasuni, ask your question
<Dasuni> when i send message from email, i get error 80004005
<JonelethIrenicus> did you try restarting thunderbird
<Dasuni> many times restarted. The computer also
<JonelethIrenicus> disable lighting
<JonelethIrenicus> the addon
<JonelethIrenicus> does that solve the problem/
<Dasuni> ok, i try
<Dasuni> no, it not helps
<ZeZu> ok,  deff journald that is broken
<ZeZu> 95G	/var/log
<ZeZu> smdh
<ZeZu> or not,  it's syslog
<JonelethIrenicus> Dasuni, sorry i do not know then
<ZeZu> 91G	/var/log/syslog
<ZeZu> wtf...
<Dasuni> ok, thx
<genii> A 91G syslog sounds to me like something is screwy with your logrotate settings
<Volad_Malevich> Hi guys, help me to install drivers on Wifi on the laptop
<Volad_Malevich> them
<genii> Volad_Malevich: What adapter is it?
<Volad_Malevich> RT3592 Wireless 802.11abgn 2T / 2R PCIe
<Volad_Malevich> genii RT3592 Wireless 802.11abgn 2T / 2R PCIe
<ioria> Volad_Malevich, can you paste lspci -nnk ?   ( lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999 )
<Volad_Malevich> ioria https://termbin.com/8kr6
<ioria> Volad_Malevich, dmesg | grep rt2  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Volad_Malevich> ioria empty output
<ioria> Volad_Malevich,   what's your kernel  ? uname -r
<Volad_Malevich> ioria 4.15.0-72-generic
<ioria> Volad_Malevich,   sudo modprobe -v rt2800pci
<genii> Volad_Malevich: Apologies on lag, work required me. But I see that you are being assisted now
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i remove the snap folder in my home folder?
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: why do you need to?
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: some applications are installed from snap by default now. So your settings for those applications will be in that directory. Deleting that will not go unpunished
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb, it bothers me
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb, shouldn't it be in a .snap folder then
<JonelethIrenicus> i will never interact with it
<JonelethIrenicus> so why is it in my home folder and not a dot file if it is in the home folder?
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: feel free to join #snappy and/or file a bug report if one doesn't already exist.
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: other than that, you should leave it
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1575053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575053 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Please move the "$HOME/snap" directory to a less obtrusive location" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<leftyfb> looks like the devs aren't interested in changing it
<JonelethIrenicus> sadly
<JonelethIrenicus> makes no sense
<JonelethIrenicus> typical for canonical though i guess
<Volad_Malevich> ioria sudo modprobe -v rt2800pci tells empty
<pi0> how can you determine which usb wireless adapter  driver is being used?
<pi0> i recently compiled a driver and wanted to determine if it was being used
<Volad_Malevich> ioria sudo lshw -C network shows next: https://termbin.com/6dhf
<ioria> Volad_Malevich,  again    lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Volad_Malevich> ioria https://termbin.com/orgt
<ioria> Volad_Malevich,  the module now is loaded : paste   dmesg | tail | nc termbin.com 9999
<pi0> any proper way to trouble shooting
<ZeZu> grr,  so i deleted the 92G syslog,  and now it's going 'somewhere' ... disk usage analyser cant even find it but it's used up another 92G and du isn't being helpful either
<Volad_Malevich> ioria I see... last time I sent you output of lspci -nnk I disabled it manually adding it to blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rt2800pci.conf
<Volad_Malevich> that's why this time driver enabled
<ducasse> ZeZu: something must have been holding the file open
<ioria> Volad_Malevich, yes ....
<ioria> Volad_Malevich, why did you blacklist it ?
<Volad_Malevich> ioria https://termbin.com/5ep2
 * ZeZu sighs
<ioria> Volad_Malevich, is associated now; does it work ?
<Volad_Malevich> ioria tried to reinstall it earlier using forum manual
<ioria> Volad_Malevich, is associated now; does it work ?
<Volad_Malevich> I see all networks, but when I trying to connect it fails
<SimonNL> pi0: lspci -nnk  like ioria showed or  sudo lshw -C network like Volad_Malevich showed    lshw possibly needs installing
<ioria> Volad_Malevich, try to disconnect the other device (usb lan adapter wlx502b73a0010e)
<Volad_Malevich> other time connecting, but when I open any site in browser wifi connection to router again disconnecting
<ZeZu> I guess it wants another 2 minute reboot,   anyone know how I can pin down what is actually taking  systemd-journal-flush that long,  I think it's a timeout but i changed the timeout val in systemd-journal-flush.service and it doesn't change the 90second wait
<ZeZu> as with everything else,  it only confuses things more for no reason
<ZeZu> journalctl -u systemd-journal-flush -o short-monotonic -b  : runs w.o a hitch,  so i know the journal is being written,  can i just rearrange its boot order and put it after something further in ?
<Volad_Malevich> ioria wlx502b73a0010e helps me to reach my notebook. All action that I did with onboard wifi I did with wlx502b73a0010e disconnected
<ioria> Volad_Malevich, so you can connect , but the connection drops suddenly ?
<pi0> SimonNL: what is the proper way to install drivers
<pi0> i compied them
<Volad_Malevich> yes... it drops or any wifi-networks not in list
<SimonNL> compiled*
<pi0> SimonNL: tying to do this https://github.com/quickreflex/rtl8188eus
<SimonNL> pi0: you'll have to wait for someone else to answer that
<Volad_Malevich> ioria can I send you DM?
<ioria> Volad_Malevich, DM ?
<Volad_Malevich> direct message
<ioria> Volad_Malevich, usually we work on  public , but if you relly need it, ok
<ZeZu> to install drivers?  you just put them in the correct kernel modules directory
<ZeZu> most should handle it in build
<ZeZu> since they are versioned for the kernel you build for
<ZeZu> that one is dkms, it should deff. install itself
<Volad_Malevich> ioria I don't care, but it's more comfortablу
<ZeZu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<ZeZu> @ pi0
<ducasse> pi0: just do the dkms steps and you should be set
<pi0> after compile?
<ducasse> no make install needed
<ZeZu> it will do it for you
<ducasse> dkms does that
<pi0> so just do make all
<ZeZu> no
<pi0> then dkms
<ZeZu> read that url
<ducasse> no make
<ZeZu> you don't need to make it yourself
<SimonNL> Or with DKMS     didn't see that myself at first
<pi0> hmm but its only src
<pi0> from that github
<pi0> not compiled drivers
<ducasse> yes, dkms will build it for your kernel
<pi0> oh
<pi0> nice
<pi0> i will read that
<pi0> brb thank you
<pi0> be right back
<croraf_> Hi. I see here https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/kernel/linux-generic that 5.3.0-23 is latest, but my updater offers me 5.3.0-24. How come?
<EriC^> !eoan
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) is the 31st release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2020. Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<EriC^> !info linux-generic eoan
<ZeZu> I about give up,  fix one problem at two more popup ...  I found out what was holding up my boot,  but it holding it up was the only thing making gdm3 work ... which was the reason i had to reinstall a second time.    It's supposed to auto login,  it doesn't, i get login screen.. whatever:  login.. only it doesn't go to the desktop it just goes right back to login screen
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.24.28 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 16 kB
<ZeZu> whatever... switch to lightdm in console, reboot .. lightdm works ... until pc goes to sleep then I have no mouse
<EriC^> croraf_: 24 is the latest it seems
<ZeZu> I swear every version gets worse :|
<croraf_> I think 24 might be prerelease or something. Do you know where is that list that shows which kernel is prerelease?
<croraf_> Because the link I gave you shows it at the version 5.3.0-23
<croraf_> !info linux-hwe-edge bionic
<ubottu> Package linux-hwe-edge does not exist in bionic
<EriC^> croraf_: i dont think so, the bot uses the standard repos, if you want do a apt-cache show or apt show linux-generic and see where the link is and whatnot
<leftyfb> croraf_: what is your issue exactly?
<croraf_> I would like to know which is the latest stable kernel version for Eoan
<croraf_> !info linux-hwe-edge bionic-updates
<ubottu> 'bionic-updates' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, x
<leftyfb> croraf_: why do you keep asking for info with bionic packages if you are running eoan?
<croraf_> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.24.93 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<croraf_> hmmmmm, it says 24 is latest here also :OOOOO
<leftyfb> croraf_: please stop. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<croraf_> Eoan, but I've been suggested to switch to LTS
<leftyfb> croraf_: there is no LTS released after Eoan as of yet
<leftyfb> croraf_: what does this tell you? cat /etc/issue
<croraf_> There is bionic
<croraf_> which is latest LTS
<leftyfb> croraf_: what does this tell you? cat /etc/issue
<EriC^> croraf_: it's normal that the hwe will have the eoan one
<croraf_> 19.10
<leftyfb> croraf_: ok, that is the latest Ubuntu release. There is no upgrading to anything else
<leftyfb> croraf_: ok, now pastebin the output of this: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<croraf_> But I didnt know that both have v24. The guy was assuring me v23 is the latst one, and that I have the latest one
<croraf_> And the package link i provided shows v23
<leftyfb> croraf_: pastebin the output of this: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<croraf_> https://termbin.com/mjef
<leftyfb> croraf_: 24 is the latest but you do not yet have it installed
<croraf_> leftleg_: Why on the ubuntu packages it doesnt show the 24 but 23
<ZeZu> lol
<croraf_> OK, v23 is on [bionic] and v24 is on [bionic-updates]
<hggdh> croraf_: yes, because -24 is an update to the delivered kernel
<leftyfb> croraf_: bionic latest -edge kernel is 24
<leftyfb> croraf_: can I ask, why do you care about any of this? What is your exact issue?
<croraf_> I want to have the latest stable kernel, and one guy was assuring me that if I have 23 it is the latest.
<croraf_> Giving me the link to the packages
<leftyfb> correction, bionic latest -edge kernel available from the proposed repo is 24. -updates still has 23
<leftyfb> croraf_: just run your normal updates(you haven't) and you will be kept up to date
<Volad_Malevich> help, guys. My laptop onboard wifi time to time becomes gray/don't show any networks/has weak signal with router/drops connection with router. How to solve problem. I can even open any site in browser.
<croraf_> leftyfb: What does it mean " bionic latest -edge kernel available from the proposed repo is 24. -updates still has 23"?
<leftyfb> croraf_: in your case, nothing since you are not running bionic.
<croraf_> OK, I plan to switch to bionic, because it is LTS, are you ok now
<leftyfb> croraf_: there is no downgrade path to bionic. You will need to reinstall from scratch.
<croraf_> So I want to know, if I reinstall to bionic will I have 24 as the stable latest or 23?
<leftyfb> croraf_: neither. You will have a 5.0 kernel
<leftyfb> croraf_: why do you care so much about what kernel you are running? Do you have some hardware issue?
<croraf_> I do
<croraf_> If I reinstall 18.04 and change to hwe-edge, which one will I have?
<leftyfb> croraf_: ok, what hardware issue? Why do you think changing your kernel will help? Please detail your issues here.
<croraf_> I've bought the latest HP Omen on the market.
<croraf_> I had big troubles installing Ubuntu. iretia here helped me for 1 day.
<croraf_> And I had some luck also, we almost quit, and I alsmost switched to widnows
<croraf_> Now I have issues with my microphone and headphoes.
<leftyfb> !enter | croraf_
<ubottu> croraf_: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<leftyfb> croraf_: to be honest, I doubt verymuch that a kernel change is going to make a difference with your headphones or microphone
<croraf_> Also this is the bug that I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1852636, I still have to disable wayland, and boot with "pci=nommconf".
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852636 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot install any release on HP Omen 17-cb0013nm " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<leftyfb> croraf_: regardless, downgrading to Ubuntu 18.04(bionic) from 19.10(eoan) is not going to get you a newer kernel. And if running edge on bionic, it will be the same exact kernel on eoan.
<croraf_> OK, can you just answer me the question, which one will be installed as latest if I switch to 18.04
<croraf_> v23 or v24?
<leftyfb> I already answered that. Neither, it will be a 5.0 kernel, not 5.3.
<croraf_> If I switch to 18.04 and to hwe-edge?
 * leftyfb sigh
<leftyfb> croraf_: again, Running the -edge kernel, which will be 5.3.0.23 on bionic (.24 if you enable the proposed repository) will be the SAME EXACT .23 kernel you are currently running(.24 if you just run your normal updates). And again, I do not believe any of these kernels is the solution to your problem.
<croraf_> OK. I was just wondering if I switch to 18.04 hwe-edge will I get the same kernel as the one I'm able to get with current 19.10. If true (and it is), I will likely switch to the LTS version, as it is LTS, thus recommended.
<leftyfb> croraf_: LTS is recommended, running the -edge kernel is not unless it's required for you to run a piece of hardware.
<croraf_> It is required, cause my wifi needs kernel 5.1.
<croraf_> v23 is mapped to 5.3.7 mainline, v24 to 5.3.10. 3 patch versions :) so I might get lucky with at least some of my hardware issues :)
<leftyfb> croraf_: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/pHfJCtBMY6/
<croraf_> What does the link tell me?
<leftyfb> croraf_: it tells you on Ubuntu 18.04(Bionic), the latest linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge available from the default repos is 5.3.0.23.92. If you enable the proposed repo, you will update to 5.3.0.24.93
<croraf_> Thx leftyfb . Why cannot i find 5.3.0.24 for eoan here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/linux-generic?
<leftyfb> croraf_: I do not know, nor does it matter in the case of ou getting your hardware working
<leftyfb> croraf_: I do not know, nor does it matter in the case of you getting your hardware working
<sarnold> leftyfb,croraf_, wrong source package, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-hwe-edge
<leftyfb> sarnold: he's linking to the eoan kernel. Not the hwe from bionic
<croraf_> sarnold:
<croraf_> dont think the one you linked is good, it doesnt even show eoan in there
<leftyfb> croraf_: again, in the grand scheme of things, the links don't matter. We have shown what is the latest and what is available. Regardless of what links are posted here.
<KINgGh0sT> I was trying to install mysql-community-server but it failed, now I cannot purge it or try and fix it 'apt-get install -f'. Can anyone help me get rid of this package? Here is the pastebin of my attempted removal, https://pastebin.com/hQ0CxSfM
<sarnold> leftyfb,croraf_, ah not an LTS, then https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta
<d0tsun7> what happens when you purge it KINGGh0sT
<d0tsun7> well i suppose first off, why did it fail
<martiansoul> I have a file in the end of which I have the following string - ;return true}service.succeeded=service();
<sarnold> d0tsun7: note lines 19 and following
<d0tsun7> oh sorry didn't see his pastebin, just jumping into chat.
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, no worries thanks for the reply
<sarnold> KINgGh0sT: I suggest making a new mysql.service systemd unit file that basically does nothing but run /bin/true
<KINgGh0sT> sarnold, out of my league, could you walk me through that?
<martiansoul> I have a file - https://pastebin.com/Qdcu7GBv I want to convert it to https://pastebin.com/xknGeBmn using sed. I'm unable to do that.
<d0tsun7> you don't have the output of the intial sudo apt-get install mysql-community-server do ya, kinggh0st
<martiansoul> Can someone please help.
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, let me scroll up and find it if I can
<d0tsun7> ok thanks
<martiansoul> Hi. it's a little urgent. I can't figure out how sed takes in the endlines and all.
<sarnold> KINgGh0sT: sure; try copy-pasting this example here into a file named /etc/systemd/system/mysql.service   https://www.linode.com/docs/quick-answers/linux/start-service-at-boot/   -- then running systemctl daemon-reload; systemctl enable mysql.service   -- then try the removal again
<martiansoul> reiterating: I have a file - https://pastebin.com/Qdcu7GBv I want to convert it to https://pastebin.com/xknGeBmn using sed. I'm unable to do that.
<sarnold> martiansoul: try this: sed -i  '/^;return true}$/;service.__moduleBase="https://ip/";return true;}' filename
<d0tsun7> and how are you trying to do that with sed, maybe pastebin the command so we can see where the syntax error may be
<d0tsun7> martiansoul ^^
<sarnold> martiansoul: sigh no i'm an idiot, give me another momment
<martiansoul> there is no syntax error, it's just that nothing's getting converted.
<sarnold> martiansoul: try this: sed -i  '/^;return true}$/;service.__moduleBase="https:\/\/ip\/";return true;}/' filename
<martiansoul> @sarnold: it shows sed: 1: "/^;return true}$/;servi ...": invalid command code ;
<sarnold> martiansoul: man can I go back to bed? :) I missed the 's'
<sarnold> martiansoul: try this: sed -i  's/^;return true}$/;service.__moduleBase="https:\/\/ip\/";return true;}/' filename
<martiansoul> sarnold: oh. yeah. sorry. Please just let me check one more time.
<KINgGh0sT> sarnold, that gave error of Failed to enable unit: Too many levels of symbolic links
<martiansoul> with the desired output.
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, no I cannot scroll that far. It's out of the buffer
<martiansoul> @sarnold: seems like there's no difference.
<sarnold> KINgGh0sT: waaaat.. what's namei -l /etc/systemd/system/mysql.service look like?
<leonardus> How do I make this partition encrypted so you have to enter a password to boot it? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/WToFUiri/IMG_20191202_151604.jpg
<matsaman> leonardus: usually you actually encrypt filesystems, not partitions
<matsaman> so that would be after partitioning
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st dang ok
<matsaman> the Ubuntu installer will ask you at some point if you want encryption of you rentire FS
<matsaman> your_entire*
<KINgGh0sT> sarnold, https://pastebin.com/nCZ012XA
<sarnold> martiansoul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mw6K4z4zjw/
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st run sudo dpkg --configure -a and then try to apt-get purge mysql-community-server
<d0tsun7> that will reconfigure the package database and potentially fix your problem.
<d0tsun7> let me know
<sarnold> KINgGh0sT: man I'm confused :(
<martiansoul> @sarnold: Oh. so, my file is actually different. It contains lots of text and then  https://pastebin.com/Qdcu7GBv is in the end of file.
<sarnold> KINgGh0sT: d0tsun7's advice sounds like it's worth a shot though :)
<martiansoul> sarnold I apologize for not mentioning that before.
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, no beuno. https://pastebin.com/g7zJvZGu I think the biggest issue is marianadb is messing with it
<leonardus> matsaman: it doesn't give me that option if I choose "install alongside Windows", only if I choose "erase the entire disk" which I don't want to do
<KINgGh0sT> sarnold. shoot I cut off a section by accident. https://pastebin.com/xZFWHq6d
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st roger that, one moment
<sarnold> martiansoul: it doesn't matter what comes before or what comes after, it just changes that one line regardless of where it is in the file, see? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K7McBYFWMR/
<matsaman> leonardus: well if the installer doesn't support it, you'll have to do it manually
<sarnold> leonardus: oh ugh
<KINgGh0sT> This is what I get for installing following a debian guide by accident...
<matsaman> leonardus: this is a laptop?
<leonardus> No it's a desktop
<matsaman> leonardus: oh
<matsaman> leonardus: for a desktop, I strongly recommend just buying another drive and putting it inside the tower
<martiansoul> sarnold: since it's in the end of the file, that's why maybe it's not changing for me.
<matsaman> it's very simple, and will make this problem disappear
<matsaman> and many other problems!
<matsaman> if you're going to dual boot with Windows, anyway
<sarnold> martiansoul: try copy-pasting exactly what I put into 'foo' into a file named foo, running the sed script, and see what happens..
<martiansoul> okay.
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st have you tried sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-community-server
<d0tsun7> both commands working in tandem
<matsaman> GNU/Linux requires much less disk space, FWIW
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, yeah. didn't work
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st sudo apt-get autoremove may do the trick as well potentialy
<d0tsun7> sudo apt-get clean
<martiansoul> sarnold: works for me too.
<d0tsun7> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<d0tsun7> sudo apt-get autoremove
<d0tsun7> in that order.
<d0tsun7> sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-community-server
<d0tsun7> in that order, rather :)
<martiansoul> @sarnold: not sure why, but it isn't working for this file - https://pastebin.com/Eiq6PxgC This is my actual file that I want to change. Please note that the string to be replaced is in its end.
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st if all else fails, try sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq mysql-community-server and then update your system with sudo apt-get update
<_Trullo> what's the best way to transfer files from a windows machine to ubuntu?
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, this got a new error... https://pastebin.com/WVddWP71
<ioria> martiansoul, you know you can prepend the line number to sed ?
<martiansoul> ioria: oh, didn't know that.
<ioria> martiansoul, sed -e '<my_line>s/;return true}/;service.__moduleBase="https:\/\/ip\/";return true;}/' my file
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st what does systemctl status mysql.service say
<martiansoul> @ioria: thanks. it works.
<ioria> ok
<sarnold> martiansoul: I suspect you need to modify your text editor or similar :) none of your lines begin with ;return true;}  -- http://paste.debian.net/1119107/
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, https://pastebin.com/DrKDAtQw
<Volad_Malevich> how to increase wifi signal on notebook?
<OerHeks> Volad_Malevich, not i guess
<matsaman> Volad_Malevich: go closer to signal
<Volad_Malevich> the same laptop works on Win7 and has a very good signal
<matsaman> reduce obstructions
<matsaman> get cantenna
<matsaman> Volad_Malevich: ...in the same position in the building it has?
<OerHeks> some wireless drivers are just as is, no help from vendor, bcm is such a trouble chipset
<OerHeks> so, windows/max drivers are better supported by the vendor, than our creation without help
<OerHeks> intel wireless is pretty good.
<Volad_Malevich>  RT3592 Wireless 802.11abgn 2T/2R PCIe [1814:3592]
<Volad_Malevich> matsaman on the same table, but different is only OS (Linux/Win7)
<matsaman> Volad_Malevich: and what driver are you using?
<d0tsun7> before we run down that rabbit hole kinggh0st
<d0tsun7> does sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq mysql-community-server work for you
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, sadly nope. https://pastebin.com/hXeRNBTY
<matsaman> Volad_Malevich: should probably be using rt2800pci
<Volad_Malevich> matsaman Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci
<d0tsun7> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq mysql-community-server
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st ^^
<Volad_Malevich> 24:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT3592 Wireless 802.11abgn 2T/2R PCIe [1814:3592]
<indoorcat> my firfox browser is loading really slow and my pakage update is gwtting an error
<indoorcat> ubuntu 18.04
<matsaman> Volad_Malevich: can you pastebin your lsmod output somewhere?
<Volad_Malevich> matsaman https://termbin.com/h14l
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, sorry man... https://pastebin.com/SC6k1KRP
<d0tsun7> no worries
<d0tsun7> what does sudo service mysql status return
<KINgGh0sT> https://pastebin.com/fGGivMnz
<d0tsun7> we have to clear this mariadb issue up in order to move past this it appears
<d0tsun7> sudo service mariadb status
<KINgGh0sT> exact same
<d0tsun7> ok
<matsaman> Volad_Malevich: do you have /proc/config.gz ? could you pastebin the zcat output of that file?
<matsaman> it's your kernel config, potentially (if it's there)
<d0tsun7> lets see if you have a mysql running already
<d0tsun7> service --status-all
<Volad_Malevich> matsaman do not have such file
<Volad_Malevich> i'm on Linux Mint
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, it's not
<d0tsun7> k
<d0tsun7> what about mariadb
<Volad_Malevich> ))) I'll be honest
<matsaman> heh
<KINgGh0sT> nope
<indoorcat> my bowser is bugged
<matsaman> Volad_Malevich: well, apparently the module rt2800pci has several suboptions that are not individually exposed
<indoorcat> or something
<indoorcat> this is bullcrap4
<indoorcat> browser
<matsaman> Volad_Malevich: you should probably find out if your kernel was built with the rt35xx support in particular, and you might want to purposefully disable some other options
<indoorcat> i think google did it
<indoorcat> my chrome browser runs fine
<indoorcat> my ubuntu updater is giving errors too
<matsaman> Volad_Malevich: there may also be a proprietary driver you can acquire from the ralink website and compile
<d0tsun7> ok
<d0tsun7> one moment
<Volad_Malevich> rt2800pci is universal driver for many adapters
<Volad_Malevich> if i could find rt3592 driver and compile it(((
<indoorcat> what other options for browsers do i have using ubuntu?
<indoorcat> i dont want to use chrome anymore
<indoorcat> but i keep going back to it
<OerHeks> chromium ( as snap) and firefox, maybe more ..
<matsaman> indoorcat: well there's chromium
<indoorcat> theres gnome browser witch is crap
<indoorcat> firefox
<indoorcat> what other options do i have?
<matsaman> chromium on GNU/Linux is much better than chrome
<OerHeks> stop using that language please, keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<matsaman> all the other options will have considerable code/library overlap with what firefox and chromium use
<indoorcat> i got all my passwords synched on chrome so its a difficult transition for me
<matsaman> all the other popular ones, anyway
<matsaman> indoorcat: should be able to do that with chromium also
<matsaman> also I'm not a fan of storing passwords, so I'd probably not do that =)
<indoorcat> what is the safest way to store passwords?
<OerHeks> pen and paper
<d0tsun7> probably lastpass
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st i would give a system reboot and try to uninstall again really quick dude. your system may be under the impression it has mysql and mariadb going from the failed installation but i'm unsure what happened there since it was out of your buffer.
<d0tsun7> it's stating that mariadb is having issues but it's not actually running as a service on your system. reboot and get that cleared out.
<indoorcat> i got to reboot, firefox is running slow
<KINgGh0sT> Alright. I'll give that a go
<d0tsun7> ok
<indoorcat> and my package manager is getting an error
<indoorcat> when i update
<d0tsun7> indoorcat have you tried lastpass
<OerHeks> solve that first? pastebin the errors on paste.ubuntu.com
<indoorcat> not yet
<d0tsun7> lastpass is probably the most popular. 1password and keepass are also very popular, but definitely lastpass is good. that's what i use.
<OerHeks> maybe the browser issue is connected to no updates...
<indoorcat> you don't synch passwords? firefox and google have the synch option
<Volad_Malevich> matsaman at this moment there is no way to get ralink/mediatek driver on manufacturer site
<indoorcat> i need another browser
<indoorcat> i want to ditch google
<d0tsun7> that option definitely works too
<OerHeks> fix your update first..
<Ben64> indoorcat: chromium?
<d0tsun7> firefox is where its at :) just my preference
<indoorcat> but i use firefox to have more privacy
<matsaman> yeah I prefer Firefox, but they don't make it easy to continue to
<OerHeks> so you don't want to fix updates?
<matsaman> when I abandon it it won't be for chromium, though
<matsaman> but Firefox with a different frontend
<indoorcat> i gotta go to work
<indoorcat> ill be back to troubleshoot my updates problems
<OerHeks> oh, run away for solutions...
<matsaman> naw, you could always be a bum
<indoorcat> but im having issues with firfox
<croraf_> leftyfb: this is the bug that affects me, I hoped it will be solved with this patch. But I'll have to wait for another day it seems
<indoorcat> it isnt running smoothly anymore
<croraf_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/508522
<OerHeks> seen you before ..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508522 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Mic is not available with A2DP Bluetooth profile" [High,Confirmed]
<croraf_> wait, it's from 2010 :/
<Blendphys> Hi all. Share Wifi Internet Over Ethernet does not work in 18.04? 2 PCs, 2 new 18.04 installs, it does simply not work. However, if one PC is still on 16.04, then everything is perfect. Any idea?
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, exact same outcome
<KINgGh0sT> I am about to reinsall the whole os in a second...losing my mind
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st ok real quick, service mysql status and service mariadb status
<seere> KINgGh0sT: remove the offending call in the script in /var/lib/dpkg/info/. The hard way would be to add an "exit 0" just after the shebang line.
<d0tsun7> let me see if i can get you a viable path to go in terms of finding out why mariadb is throwing that error. if not, if this is business related or work related, if you don't have time to continue on this path reinstalling may be an option to clear this up.
<d0tsun7> i wish i could see the install error, sometimes losing buffers like that is really unfortunate
<seere> d0tsun7: Should be in https://pastebin.com/hQ0CxSfM
<d0tsun7> seere it's missing the initial sudo apt-get install mysql-community-server. it has the sudo apt-get install -f as the beginning line
<d0tsun7> unfortunately
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, both running
<seere> d0tsun7: should not matter when trying to remove a non Ubuntu package. The best way I can see is to tweak the .prerm script and remove the 3rd party package.
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st both mysql and mariadb are running successfully?
<d0tsun7> try to execute mysql in your terminal and see if it works
<d0tsun7> mysql -u root -p
<d0tsun7> password should be blank or root
<KINgGh0sT> well, service isn't working.. I don't know why. so I used ps -a | grep mysql
<d0tsun7> ok
<KINgGh0sT> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
 * seere thinks that wouldn't fix the apt problem?
<d0tsun7> seere: you're right but im just trying to see how broken the package is. it seems to be running but not running properly due to whatever happened with the install
<seere> d0tsun7: so just let him remove the 3rd party package, clean up and install the Ubuntu one?
<KINgGh0sT> That's what I want to do. I want rid of the mysql repository one
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st definitely set up an LVM2 partition on your next rig so you can do a sudo lvcreate -L 5GB -n root-snapshot -s ubuntu-vg/root to create a snapshot and then do a lvconvert --merge ubuntu-vg/root-snapshot to restore. so you can always do this before you do things that may potentially be risky and save your butt
<d0tsun7> seere: yeah -- seems his system is having a hickup when trying to remove the mysql-community-server package. it says mariadb is throwing an error and won't let the uninstall proceed.
<KINgGh0sT> d0tsun7, damn. Didn't ever know that was a thing. Definitely doing that from on
<seere> d0tsun7: thatswhy I suggested to hack (or just remove) the failing mysql-community-server.prerm script, remove the package and start over afterwards.
<d0tsun7> seere: oh okay that may work yeah. kinggh0st did you feel out that potential fix?
<d0tsun7> kinggh0st: totally. it takes a tiny bit of getting used to syntax wise, but it's saved my butt 100%.
<seere> d0tsun7: should be the easiest road to try from what I read so far.
<KINgGh0sT> seere, can you walk me through it?
<seere> KINgGh0sT: there should be a /var/lib/dpkg/info/<packagename>.prerm script, right?
 * seere is jumping over various Linux/non-Linux-but-UNIX hosts to reach this channel. Sadly none of them is Ubunut currently.
<KINgGh0sT> seere, correct
<matsaman> seere: you can fix that I'm sure
<seere> KINgGh0sT: *I* would just look into what this script is doing and fix the error. But I think thats way beyond your knowledge?
<KINgGh0sT> yeah. I hadn't used *nix in a while, so I am very rusty
<seere> KINgGh0sT: add a line like "exit 0" just afetr the shebang ("#!.."). Or jsut try to rename it to *.prerm.sorf
 * seere thinks he needs a better keyboard...
<KINgGh0sT> seere... well that worked
<seere> KINgGh0sT: now try to uninstall the package.
<KINgGh0sT> It worked
<KINgGh0sT> then mariadb installed correctly
<seere> KINgGh0sT: high five!
<KINgGh0sT> Thank you seere and d0tsun7
<KINgGh0sT> you guys are awesome
<seere> KINgGh0sT: you're welcome
<d0tsun7> so awesome godo job seere
<d0tsun7> good job*
<seere> d0tsun7: thx, just have some decades of experience to share *g*
<d0tsun7> that's awesome. i've only been in the space since 16.04
<d0tsun7> really happy i came over to the linux world
<d0tsun7> i mean, like really using linux. i've done web development adjustments for LAMP stacks on nix boxes since around 2007, but i never really used nix as a daily driver til 16.04
<d0tsun7> a lot more fun than windows, that's for sure
<TikityTik> how can i tell what installed a package on my system?
<TikityTik> i don't know if i compiled and installed it, used snap, or apt, or what
<bprompt> TikityTik:  you can always just run "synaptic" to check, do a quick search there
<seere> d0tsun7: I came around during the early SLS and Slackware releases. Yes, that was in the last century ;)
<bprompt> TikityTik:  you can also try with -> dpkg -l | grep -i PACKAGENAMEHERE, if the first column on the output is "ii", then is installed
<d0tsun7> seere: haha, that's awesome man. respect.
<bprompt> seere:   ran win98 and Mandrake7.2, yes it was in 98 =P, ran slackware but mainly from a bootable floppy in CLI
<d0tsun7> win98se was my fav
<d0tsun7> win 2k was a flop for drivers. continued to run 98se til xp. good os.
<bprompt> also ran winXP and SuSE9.2, at some point I was triple-booting with XP SuSE9.2 and RedHat
<d0tsun7> i wish i was running linux as a dual boot during those days
 * seere thinks it's going offtopic. And my nurse insists I have to go to bed now ;)
<matsaman> mandrake, heh
<d0tsun7> just a dab of OT seere
<d0tsun7> is there an official ot or social ubuntu channel
<ducasse> #ubuntu-offtopic
<d0tsun7> cool
<TikityTik> i installed rust via curl --proto '=https' --tlsv1.2 -sSf https://sh.rustup.rs | sh i think
<TikityTik> and i am unable to install it
<matsaman> TikityTik: you'll have to download that installer and find out what it writes
<matsaman> then reverse it
<matsaman> alternatively you could replace your Ubuntu system files utterly
<matsaman> and ...
<matsaman> there might be a way to ask dpkg/apt about files it doesn't recognize/know about
<matsaman> you can do that with some package managers on some distros
<matsaman> unknown files are either (1) your own personal files you would recognize, or (2) these types of random installer files, that can be trashed
<matsaman> all other files should be recognized by a package manager, ideally
<TikityTik> i think i got it now, thanks
<bprompt> TikityTik:   why the tracking of the package manager/method anyway? is the package not running? buggy? are you just trying to find some libs from it?
<TikityTik> ubuntu doesn't have a package for alacritty and the one from snap is too old
<bprompt> matsaman:   mandrake was da bomb!!  got it from a 4CD set, came with repository of stuff, lots of apps :P
<bprompt> alacritty...?
<adrian_1908> minimalist terminal emulator
<bprompt> a terminal emulator?  shoot, there are so many, why bother with a specific one =)
<VlanX> Hello... any kind suggestion on how to change the DNS on ubuntu server 18.04 since writing to /etc/resolv.conf is not allowed?
<rivaldevyp> bprompt: konsole is a good one
<bprompt> TikityTik:   are you just needing any terminal emulator?  I mean, there's xterm, mrvt and others
<ryuo> VlanX: you can replace resolv.conf still, but resolved is the official way to handle it now.
<bprompt> rivaldevyp:  is what I use =)
<adrian_1908> VlanX: edit /etc/systemd/resolved.conf and set `DNS=11.22.33.44`
<rivaldevyp> bprompt: ey, nice
<TikityTik> bprompt: using Nord for tmux which has font issues with my default emulator
<matsaman> heh
<shibboleth> for some reason the verbose boot text, desktop, picture on the screen is "more grey" (dunno how to put it) wheen booting kernel 5.3 vs 4.15
<shibboleth> no such issue in 5.0
<rivaldevyp> is yaru theme available w/ 18.04?
<bprompt> TikityTik:   tried Konsole yet?  I've tried many minimal TTY CLI apps, and Konsole is very well featured, mind you that I'm on Kubuntu and Konsole uses KDE libs, but Konsole is very well featured
<shibboleth> in short, my displays look at lot cheaper when booting 5.3 :)
<TikityTik> i'll give it a try
<rivaldevyp> +1 for konsole
<shibboleth> displays connected by displayport, intel skylake graphics
<rivaldevyp> very nice on Arch
<shibboleth> imagine looking at a cheap-ass LCD vs a decent one at best buy. one has excellent black, the other will be tainted by a grey hue
<TikityTik> bprompt: konsole doesn't work either
<bprompt> TikityTik:   doesn't work, meaning?
<TikityTik> it has font issues with my nord plugin for tmux
<VlanX> ryuo, adrian_1908  thank you but unfortunately this doesnt seem to work. With systemd-resolve --status I see another DNS set :(
<ryuo> VlanX: did you restart resolved?
<adrian_1908> ^
<TikityTik> this is what is broken for those other emulators: https://github.com/arcticicestudio/nord-tmux
<TikityTik> anyhow thanks for the help, have to go
<adrian_1908> TikityTik: It doesn't render the right glyphs (e.g. arrows), or what's the issue?
<ryuo> Translation: "Uh oh. Exit, stage left!"
<bprompt> TikityTik:   change the font maybe? in Konsole, you can just press ctrl-shift-m to show/hide the top-menu and go to settings, or just right-click on the screen and pick "Edit Profile", go to the [Appearance] tab and choose another font maybe, doesn't seem is the terminal per se, so much as the fonttype in used
<ryuo> he already left.
<bprompt> just saw it :|
<VlanX> ryuo: I've restarted the whole vm
<ryuo> VlanX: do you rely on external DNS only?
<ryuo> VlanX: ultimately.
<ryuo> the main thing resolved offers is caching.
<ryuo> something i think nscd provides as well
<ryuo> VlanX: i mean, how do you get your DNS settings currently?
<ryuo> static?
<adrian_1908> VlanX: does your VM have one network interface, or multiple? If the latter, do they all use the wrong DNS?
<adrian_1908> I mean, does `systemd-resolve --status` report them as using the wrong one?
<VlanX> ryuo: adrian_1908:  the new DNS is another VM in the same network, the current one is the gateway and I remember to have set is with an oneliner command via CLI but I cannot remember it
<adrian_1908> VlanX: does systemd-resolved report the wrong DNS in its global and per-interface setting? Maybe you're accidentally overriding the global setting per-interface?
<adrian_1908> *resolve
<VlanX> adrian_1908: sorry, how do I check the per-interface setting?
<VlanX> btw the server only has a single interface
<adrian_1908> VlanX: I meant since you said you ran `systemd-resolve --status` where it shows if the interface has a different DNS than the global default.
<adrian_1908> VlanX: You can also look in `/etc/netplan/{FILENAME}.conf` if your eth has a nameserver assigned there. That could be overwriting what's in resolved.conf
<adrian_1908> If that's not the case, then I'm out of idea. Btw, actual VM or container?
<VlanX> adrian_1908: yes, actual VM
<adrian_1908> VlanX: and though which technology? Maybe there's a config there that overrides anything DNS related in the guest?
<MJ6666> hello!  I am having sound problems (no sound) with a Dreamcast emulator called "Redream".  I just updated from ubuntu 19.04 to 19.10.  The update caused the issue.  It worked fine in ubuntu 19.04.  Anyone have any ideas as to what the problem could be?
<matsaman> MJ6666: kernel, pulseaudio, alsa, redream itself
<matsaman> any of those and more could've changed in an undesired way
<sarnold> MJ6666: fire up pavucontrol while redream is running and see if there's anything interesting there?
#ubuntu 2019-12-03
<ColdKeyboard> Anyone have a suggestion on how to check why my Ubuntu Server went offline?
<ColdKeyboard> This has been happening often... Whenever I'm not using the NAS for couple of hours or days, SSH connection dies and I cannot remote into
<ColdKeyboard> So far, only thing that works is power cycle
<MJ6666> I did fire up pavucontrol.  The interesting thing with pavucontrol was that there used to be an entry for redream in there when it was running.  Now there is nothing pertaining to redream.
<sarnold> ColdKeyboard: is there anything in the logs?
<ColdKeyboard> sarnold: Nothing that stands out to me... It just "crashed" again so I'll restart it and check logs.
<MJ6666> I'm going to try to get a fresh dev build.
<ColdKeyboard> I don't have a monitor connected so I don't know if it hibernates, halts or crashes...
<sarnold> ColdKeyboard: dang.. maybe once it's back up, leave a journalctl -f and top running..
<sarnold> ColdKeyboard: hopefully it'll be able to report whatever is going on on its way down..
<ColdKeyboard> I don't see it on my routers DHCP leases so it's most likely off
<rfm> ColdKeyboard, last time I had a server quitting like that it turned out to be bad memory; might be worth putting a monitor on it and running memtest
<ColdKeyboard> rfm: That's a good point...
<ColdKeyboard> I restarted the server, checking logs now
<ColdKeyboard> This is the syslog -> https://www.pastiebin.com/5de5a97a7efea
<ColdKeyboard> Actually here it is in pastebin and longer -> https://pastebin.com/De3SRT57
<sarnold> hmm I don't spot anything all that illuminating
<ColdKeyboard> What can I run in the background to catch when this happens?
<ColdKeyboard> I can leave my desktop connected to the server 24/7
<sarnold> journalctl -f and top are my first two thoughts; *maybe* it'd be able to write something to a network connection even if it couldn't write it to disk... and top would let you see what's running, how much memory vs swap is used, etc..
<ColdKeyboard> Ok, I have both of them running now and monitoring to see what happens
<sarnold> good luck :)
<ColdKeyboard> NAS has 16GB of ram, nvme hdd and 8 threads... on top of that it's running two tiny docker containers and samba so utilization is sub 1%. That's what's confusing me... It's not overheating, it's not running out of ram or space
<sarnold> memory leaks do happen from time to time though
<Volad_Malevich> trying to compile kernel module using this manual, but have some errors((( https://askubuntu.com/questions/960827/drives-for-ralink-mt7601u-wireless-adapter/1004867
<Volad_Malevich> downloaded same version of kernel as installed, unpacked needed folder, edited phy.c
<Volad_Malevich> compiling: make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build M=$(pwd) modules
<Volad_Malevich> have these errors: scripts/Makefile.build:265: recipe for target '/root/mt7601u/usb.o' failed
<Volad_Malevich> </3
<sarnold> wow that's hacky... I'm surprised that worked
<OerHeks> i think this is a better guide https://github.com/muratdemirtas/MT7601u
<sarnold> oh yes
<sarnold> there's some silly errors on that page but it overall looks way better
<wil3> Evening all... Got a working Ubuntu Server box... I made it an Iscsi client to a big box elsewhere - formatted as xfs, transfered a few files - all working great... I then rebooted the box and it hangs. Last line on screen is SSH server, but, the line beforehand is "Started iSCSI initiator daemon (iscsid).", so, I think I screwed something up - can anyone advise?
<sarnold> is sshd running? does the system have an IP configured? does it respond to pings?
<wil3> no, SSH is not responding, not pingable
<sarnold> dang :(
<leftyfb> wil3: lacking ping is your problem, not ssh
<wil3> sorry if I get terminology wrong - it's my first time using iscsi... this is the initiatior, I have another box as target.
<wil3> argh - it is dhcp on the server, no fixed IP... but, why is iscsi hanging the startup rather than failing/moving on?
<sarnold> wil3: oh are you actually using iscsi?
<wil3> well... trying to!
<wil3> I edited fstab - I put the uuid / _netdev in there, so, I take it that it is failing to get on the network and that is causing the problem?
<sarnold> wil3: hmm. I wonder.. I'd hope the iscsi startup stuff doesn't try to start it up until enough of the system is running .. but maybe the dependencies aren't quite sorted out yet. maybe start up with a rescue shell and undo the fstab changes?
<wil3> happy to try - annoyingly, the host server is too quick, I can't get to grub menu fast enough... and, when it hangs, even control+alt+delete doesn't seem to work
<sarnold> o_O
<sarnold> normally servers take like three minutes to get to grub :)
<wil3> It's a vm, I hard reboot it, but, it goes through too quick... anyway, I suck... I haven't done resuce in a while... I did e, added systemd.unit=rescue.target to the end of the line and booted, but, it is still hanging on the iscsi line... I'm Googling, but, has the process changed or did I remember wrong?
<sarnold> I never learned how to do the systemd way, if 'single' doesn't work then I'd use 'init=/bin/bash' instead
<wil3> ok... so... recovery mode is an option under advanced - however, loading it leads to a kernel panic :/ WTF!
<wil3> https://snipboard.io/YCOZwv.jpg
<wil3> just my luck!
<sarnold> wil3: ohho.. how about previous kernels?
<wil3> yeah, just did that - and weird... it loaded the previous kernel fine, went to recovery menu, then after a few seconds, the screen went weird... and it mounted the iscsi drive fine:
<wil3> https://snipboard.io/ALZcsF.jpg
<sarnold> gross but not entirely unexpected, heh
<sarnold> does it get further?
<wil3> yeah... working in recovery
<wil3> so, brain dump... not sure deleting from fstab will do much - but, I'm not sure the order stuff happens in... if the network isn't up, I think iscsid may try to discover even if not mounting - but, I could be wrong
<wil3> going to try it now
<wil3> yep, removed from fstab, it is still hanging on boot
<sarnold> :(
<wil3> I can confirm that the network is down, however, another issue - looking at the iscsi target, I can see that it still connected - so, during reboot, it never drops the connection... so, even if network was up, it wouldn't mount
<sarnold> but if it made it further on a previous kernel, I wonder if this is a kernel regression or if your hypervisor needs new cpu microcode?
<wil3> ok... maybe it does... it just took a bit longer to release target
<sarnold> we got some complaints from a recent microcode update but those were hardware I believe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1854764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1854764 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu Focal) "Dell 5280 hangs on warm reboot after upgrading intel-microcode package" [High,In progress]
<wil3> hmm - I'm a poweruser, but, kernel stuff is beyond me... sorry
<sarnold> we also had some problem with amd microcode .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amd64-microcode/+bug/1853614 .. but that was a reboot loop, not hangs..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1853614 in amd64-microcode (Ubuntu) "System stuck in reboot loop on AMD EPYC 7542 32-Core Processor" [Undecided,Fix released]
<wil3> So, I updated today... there is no kernel panic/it just hangs on normal boot - but, I won't see it isn't what is happening as everything is unresponsive
<wil3> according to advanced options, it is 4.15.0-72 generic recovery which fails, and 4.4.0-62 generic that works
<wil3> the cpu is Xeon E5-2650 v4 - I'll try to boot the old kernel in normal mode...
<wil3> ok... old kernel works fine
<wil3> this is beyond my understanding, so, if you want me to do any testing or gather any info, I'm happy to, but, I'm out of my depth!
<sarnold> wil3: could you file a bug report on this? ubuntu-bug linux will probably do most of it, but you'll have to explain a bit about your environment by hand
<wil3> I'm creating an account and trying to do it now (Sorry, new to this)
<sarnold> thanks!
<wil3> I did do a normal upgrade and distribution upgrade earlier today... is there anyway I can change the default kernel on reboot without screwing other stuff up?
<sarnold> hmm nothing that I can think of that's easy..
<wil3> @sarnold - should I just add a comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1854764 or should I post a whole new topic?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1854764 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu Focal) "Dell 5280 hangs on warm reboot after upgrading intel-microcode package" [High,In progress]
<sarnold> wil3: please a new bug, I just grabbed that one out of thin air..
<Bashing-om>  wil3: Probably unrelated, but, I too upgraded the kerenl to -72 and experienced a system lock upon rebooting. A cold re-start and things seem now stable on the 4.15.0-72-generic kernel.
<wil3> I've tried without luck :(
<wil3> argh, may have messed that up, I tried to submit at generic, but, looks like it did intel-microcode... I can't say it is related or not, but, here it is - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1854881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1854881 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu) "Boot hang after updating and setting up Iscsi with 4.15.0-72 generic kernel" [Undecided,New]
<wil3> I hope someone can fix it!
<wil3> ok... put it back in fstab, rebooted and selected the old kernel - it booted without issue and mounted the iscsi fine... so, glad I didn't mess that up!! bugs (which I hope it is) really shake your confidence!
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<matsaman> hi
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am having problem logging into my modem i can login before creating the no-ip.com address but after it wont accept the same password and username
<freechoice> hey folks, i've mount a nfs server item to local system , but what i can see the uid and gid are not correct,
<freechoice> can anyone help me to fix this
<sarnold> wil3: can you run apport-collect 1854881  ?
<freechoice> how can i fix this nfs client groupid 4294967294 issue?
<freechoice> and user shown as nobody
<wil3> @sarnold - ERROR: The python3-launchpadlib package is not installed. This functionality is not available.
<wil3> I should have read before I pasted! one sec...
<gry> haha :-)
<wil3> That's a lot of info!!! Submitted
<sarnold> thanks
<wil3> Thank you for the help... I'm going to try to get some sleep now and fingers crossed, someone will write something by morning!
<d0tsun7> can someone highlight me real quick. testing my weechat notify_send.py -- sorry a little OT
<sarnold> hi d0tsun7
<sarnold> d0tsun7: hi
<d0tsun7> amazing -- it works, thanks
<sarnold> woot
<d0tsun7> :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<altendky> lotuspsychje: so i think i'm finally on a 'real' installation.  clean kubuntu 19.10 worked fine with hdmi.  the installer had already added the nvidia stuff.  my resume issue is addressed in master-next and there was another report of my brightness issue over at freedesktop.org with a(nother) patch.  so i've got master-next + that patch and working resume/brightness/hdmi.  thanks so much for all the help with all of
<altendky> those issues.
<altendky> there's still some nagging stuff i'm curious about but it can wait (after resume the external display position isn't retained, i'm not convinced fans are being managed properly (overly aggressive))
<lotuspsychje> altendky: great to hear! can we conclude something from all your sorrows?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: if you wanted to read what was wrong in ubuntu 18.04: https://github.com/altendky/issues/issues/1#issuecomment-560150544  basically how i ran ubuntu-drivers was probably wrong so it didn't get the xorg nvidia driver installed.
<ColdKeyboard> I finally caught the event when my ubuntu server goes offline/crashes -> https://pastebin.com/hpG4WtKW
<lotuspsychje> altendky: but from a clean install, ubuntu should pick the 'best' driver for you right away, specially from 19.10
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i didn't know what was going on.  i flailed/explored, got a vague clue, got lucky that there were existing fixes _somewhere_ and i just needed to get them coalesced into one place.
<ColdKeyboard> Can someone explain what does this mean "Dec 02 20:46:38 nas kernel: ACPI Error: Could not allocate 15 bytes (20170831/nsnames-344)" ?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: maybe you messed too much with those bumblebee-like software that scrambled it?
<sarnold> ColdKeyboard: crazy! my first thought is to look for BIOS updates
<altendky> lotuspsychje: yes.  and i think i was aware i was scrambling it.  hence occasionally stopping and going back to fresh with my newfound knowledge and some fixes i'm relatively confident in (a single commit or two that claim to address an issue that match mine and fix mine).  after i scramble it enough i conclude that the time spent learning how to unscramble it is less valuable than starting fresh and learning some more
<altendky> there.
<sarnold> oh hmm. that 10/18/2019... maybe it's got a bios that's only six weeks old..
<ColdKeyboard> sarnold: I'll give it a try... It's a cheap Gigabyte mbo for AMD AM4 CPU. Hopefully there is something
<lotuspsychje> altendky: thats a great attitude/journey !
<altendky> lotuspsychje: so we need more bug reports.  1) ubuntu 18.04 not installing the driver, 2) ubuntu 18.04 not handling brightness, 3) ubuntu 18.04 not handling resume.  i started reading the bug submission guidelines and iirc they said to _not_ guess as to what issues are duplicates.  seems weird that someone else needs to connect my issue in 19.10 with the same (sure, sometimes we guess wrong) issue in 18.04.  am i
<altendky> really not supposed to relate such issues?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: i advice before filing bugs, you ask your issues here first one by one systematicly
<lotuspsychje> altendky: you clean install the 'problem' release and work from there
<sarnold> ColdKeyboard: I'm got to run.. I suggest filing a bug against linux on this; ubuntu-bug linux  should do the trick; maybe try older kernels, older microcodes, we've gotten reports of buggy amd64 microcodes recently .. sigh
<altendky> lotuspsychje: sure.  symptoms were the same as in 19.10 kubuntu (brightness control only triggers osd, resume leaves screen black).  i admittedly have not checked to see if the same commits are missing but it seems highly likely.
<sarnold> ColdKeyboard: if this is a brand new problem aft er a recent update, that might be nice to note
<sarnold> ColdKeyboard: good luck
<ColdKeyboard> sarnold: Thanks! Appreciate your help!
<altendky> lotuspsychje: anyways, maybe at some point i'll toss on an external drive and go through those details.
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, hello, big confusion, and hence the question .... for long term storage of files, is Samsung 860 EVO SSD is a good option, I will be using it on my Ubuntu machine ext4
<Mr_Cyclops> I have a Spare one, so thought if not inside the machine, will use it for backup, but not sure if its good for long term storage. Any suggestions, most welcome, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: yes, the 860 series are pretty great working, 4x faster then the 850 series, reccomended to check firmware updates before install
<Mr_Cyclops> how do I do firmware update on the SSD using Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: i use samsung magigician for it, but winbased, then after install ubuntu
<Mr_Cyclops> Cool  and assuming I can do that by sticking the SSD to ubuntu machine, and using that s/w using Windows on VirtualBox?
<Mr_Cyclops> or do I need baremetal Windows?
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: would be a cool test from VM, but havent tested that, not sure that will work on a virtual HD
<Mr_Cyclops> sorry dont know what just happened
<Mr_Cyclops> :-/
<OerHeks> samsing gives a boot iso https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global.semi.static/Firmware_Update_Utility_UserManual.pdf
<OerHeks> no windows no linux no osx needed
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: indeed i also tryed that once, think with a utility from plop boot manager, cause unetbootin didnt like this
<Mr_Cyclops> OerHeks, so just put the iso on a flashdrive, attach the samsung ssd and boot with iso?
<OerHeks> yes, it says so
<Mr_Cyclops> sweet, sounds like something worth a try!, thanks so much
<p0a> Hello how can I update my emacs?
<p0a> Right now I think I'm using 26.1 and 26.3 is out a while now
<Bashing-om> !info emacs| p0a
<ubottu> 'p0a' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-propo
<Bashing-om> !info emacs eoan | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: emacs (source: emacs): GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:26.3+1-1ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 12 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Mr_Cyclops> Well, thanks so much OerHeks and lotuspsychje ... gonna try it out and share the results! nite nite ...
<p0a> Bashing-om: I'm using 19.4 sorry
<altendky> p0a: from what i saw eoan (19.10) is the only one with emacs 26.3.  i don't use emacs or this ppa but https://launchpad.net/~kelleyk/+archive/ubuntu/emacs
<OerHeks> 2.7 today .. edge https://snapcraft.io/emacs
<p0a> OerHeks: hm...? I see 26.3 in emacs.org
<p0a> OerHeks: oh unstable!
<OerHeks> and 2.63 stable
<OerHeks> sudo snap install emacs --beta --classic
<OerHeks> https://github.com/emacs-mirror/emacs for diehards
<p0a> OerHeks: thank you!
<Lunatunes> Hello I was wondering if I could get some help. Ubuntu 19.10 on my asus tuf laptop isn't detecting my tv/monitor through hdmi.
<gry> Hi Lunatunes I would suggest to check dmesg at the time of plugging the tv in.
<Lunatunes> okay gry
<Lunatunes> gry: so I got this HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:01:00.1/sound/card0/input17
<Lunatunes> Does this mean its only seeing it as audio?
<tmiland> Howdy, made some deb packages for IceCat: https://github.com/tmiland/GNU-IceCat if anyone is interested. 👍
<lotuspsychje_> !discuss | tmiland
<ubottu> tmiland: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tmiland> lotuspsychje_ Done, thanks.
<fire66> hi upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 and have kernel panics on every kernel installed, someone can help ?
<fire66> hi upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 and have kernel panics on every kernel installed, someone can help ?
<fire66> hi upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 and have kernel panics on every kernel installed, someone can help ?
<gry> hi
<gry> does it boot into safe mode?
<fire66> mope
<fire66> nope
<fire66> tested also grub changes nothing can solve, i am looking at a fstrim bug that maybe be the cause of this no kernel will boot the system of go in safty mode
<fire66> ther's a bug opend but no response
<fire66> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1849419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1849419 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel panic after upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Pricey> fire66: Can you boot using an older kernel? Old versions shouldn't have been removed and still be accessible via grub?
<lotuspsychje_> his bug was marked incomplete
<nightuser> Hi folks. What's the right way of enabling auto-updates on a server? Still use cron or systemd timers?
<lotuspsychje> come join at #ubuntu-server mate
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<makara2> help. I just apt update/upgraded my system (18.04 Ubuntu Mate) and restarted. It logins in itself, and then the mouse pointer and keybord are unresponsive. I can see CPU/load/network graph working away in taskbar
<makara2> and holding down shift doesn't bring up the grub menu
<makara2> esc brings up grub menu
<makara2> Grub dpkg says my python3 is corrupted. I dropped to root, apt install --reinstall python3 and reboot into 5.0.0-37-generic, and then 5.0.0-36-generic. Same, except the taskbar doesn't even show
<makara2> i'm running out of options
<trickyriky> hello ubuntu
<trickyriky> do we have any guru's around here? i am really strugling with what i suspect to be a driver problem
<trickyriky> if anybody could help me with https://askubuntu.com/questions/1193325/how-to-get-my-wintv-hvr-4000-hd-working-again i would be forever indebted
<stratus_ss> good day all. I was wondering if the logs from the IRQ channel are reviewed and responded to? I posted a question twice over the weekend and just wondered if I should repost it during the week
<rbasak> stratus_ss: generally they are not. It's OK to repost a question as long as you don't do it too frequently (once a day is definitely fine) and you're on-topic and not splitting the discussion somewhere else.
<coz_> stratus_ss, this past weekend, in the US, was a holiday weekend. It may not have been seen during that time. The best solution is to repost it a few times during the day,several hours apart if it is not picked up quickly. Patience is also required ")
<rbasak> stratus_ss: if you continue not to get an answer, somewhere like askubuntu.com may work better.
<coz_> ^^^
<stratus_ss> ok so let me ask the less technical question. How do I go about determining where to ask things? (RE the last couple Ubuntu podcasts have been talk about this)
<stratus_ss> I didn't use Ubuntu bug thing because I dont know exactly where the problem exists
<stratus_ss> and being an employee of a company that receives a large amount of bug reports, didnt want to generate noise for no reason
<makara2> trickyriky: i don't think this is the right channel for your question
<trickyriky> makara2 sorry if i'm in the wrong place, can you point me in the right direction please?
<rbasak> stratus_ss: that's a good question but I'm not sure we have a good general guide to that unfortunately
<rbasak> stratus_ss: I think it depends on the nature of your questoin
<rbasak> stratus_ss: I'd like to think that if you ask the question in the "wrong" place then the community will helpfully and politely point you to the right place. You shouldn't worry about getting it wrong.
<stratus_ss> ok without getting into the actual technicals, I was having a problem with Plex (or so I thought). I went on their support forms and they believe it is related Aquantia network drivers in ubuntu
<stratus_ss> one specific client (a chrome book) would case the entire Ubuntu server to lock up consistently
<stratus_ss> without logs
<stratus_ss> they requested that I switch to Fedora to confirm, so that is what I am in the process of doing right now, as this is considered the main function of the box, its "mission critical" the WAF is through the floor
<rbasak> What's WAF?
<stratus_ss> Wife Approval Factor
<rbasak> I see, OK.
<stratus_ss> sorry common acronym where i am from
<rbasak> Plex doesn't ship _with_ Ubuntu, so it's difficult for the Ubuntu community in general to help. Ideally if it's an Ubuntu issue, the Plex community would help you isolate the problem to a demonstration of how Ubuntu locks up without Plex - for example by triggering a bug in Ubuntu in the most simple way that doesn't involve Plex at all.
<stratus_ss> however, I really would prefer to have this box on Ubuntu in the long run, did not want to file a bug against the network card itself as I have other machines with this same card
<rbasak> But regardless I think it's on-topic here - it's just more difficult for the community to help without that, as you're limited to others who know Plex well.
<makara2> trickyriky: are u sure there's an irc channel for this? YOu're having issuing with a product, so their support page
<rbasak> Are you installing third party network drivers on your Plex server?
<stratus_ss> ya that is exactly my problem, I know plex is 3rd party. However, as I said their support believes Plex is mearly exposing a problem with Ubuntu drivers for the card
<stratus_ss> nope just the ones that ship with Ubuntu Server 18.04/19.04/19.10
<stratus_ss> its present in all versions
<makara2> WAF = web application firewall
<trickyriky> makara2 unfortunately i have no idea if they have an irc channel or not, im strugling to find anything of help. The setup was working perfectly in 16.04 and 18.04 after dist upgrade, but after about a week it crashed and i have not been able to get it working since
<trickyriky> currently rebuilding a kernel, if that dont work i will try a fresh install of 16.04 just to make sure
<rbasak> stratus_ss: are you installing third party network drivers on your Plex server?
<stratus_ss> rbasak: nope Its just the default ones that come with Ubuntu Server. I have tried Ubuntu 18.04/19.04/19.10 the issue presents itself in all of them
<rbasak> stratus_ss: can you describe exactly what you mean by "lock up"?
<stratus_ss> rbasak: the system is completely unresponsive. It doesn't respond to ping, the monitor displays "no signal", cannot ssh into the machine, it doesn't respond to ctrl alt del
<rbasak> stratus_ss: "no signal" is odd, unless the issue is that your monitor wasn't connected at boot. If you have the monitor connected and log in first, and then reproduce the crash, does that give you anything?
<stratus_ss> rbasak: I looked at journalctl there is nothing consistent before the crash. Sometimes Cron has kicked off, sometimes NetworkManager-dispatcher.service is the last line
<stratus_ss> I live a "crash cart" plugged into this computer at all time so the monitor is always plugged in
<stratus_ss> *leave
<makara2> trickyriky: well if everyone else in your 18.04 system works then its doubtful anyone here would have any insight into your very specific problem
<makara2> s/everyone/everything/
<rbasak> stratus_ss: what does the monitor show before the crash then? Is it working? Do you have a login screen that disappears with "no signal" at the time of the crash? Or something else?
<trickyriky> makara2 i was hoping somebody would see something obvious to them in the dmesg and laugh at me then tell me what i'm missing. i don't actually know what the problem is, but i strongly suspect its a driver issue. like i say if this kernel im currently building doesnt fix it then i will try a fresh install of 16.04 and if that doesnt work somethings
<trickyriky> heading for the bin lol
<stratus_ss> rbasak: Normally I have logged in as a regular user and its just sitting there, which means its just the prompt. And then the monitor goes off, there are no kernel messages if thats what you mean
<stratus_ss> rbasak: or maybe there are but because it stops sending a signal almost immediately i dont catch them
<makara2> trickyriky: I strongly recommend moving off 16.04
<makara2> when dealing with quirky drivers, move forwards in updates not backwards
<trickyriky> makara2 i am currently on 18.04 but even a fresh install wont make it work, reverting to 16.04 where it worked for over a year is a last resort before putting some hardware in the bin
<makara2> trickyriky: why not try 19.10?
<rbasak> stratus_ss: before a crash but after everything is running, what does "cat /proc/sys/kernel/tainted" say?
<trickyriky> makara2 is that a server flavour? i thought 18.04 was the latest server?
<makara2> trickyriky: all ubuntu is server. 18.04 is the latest LTS
<rbasak> stratus_ss: oh, and also could you report the output of "uname -a" please?
<makara2> desktop is just server with a display manager installed
<stratus_ss> rbasak: good question. I will test this out, since I am following the steps suggested in the plex forums right now, the system is on fedora (now). My mission now is to gather a bunch of things to look at when I switch it back over christmas
<rbasak> stratus_ss: OK.
<stratus_ss> I do have the kernel version
<stratus_ss> rbasak:  Linux version 5.3.0-23-generic
<rbasak> stratus_ss: if the kernel isn't tainted, and you're definitely running an Ubuntu-shipped kernel, then I think you have a kernel bug.
<trickyriky> @makara2 i think i went with the LTS version because the system is normally headless, i do everything over ssh
<stratus_ss> rbasak: I have most definitely NOT installed anything except the following: Plex, ZFS, NFS
<stratus_ss> and of course just running updates
<rbasak> ZFS will taint the kernel I think
<stratus_ss> because its a module?
<rbasak> But if it is the ZFS that shipped with Ubuntu and the problem is in ZFS then it's still an Ubuntu bug :)
<stratus_ss> ya i just did apt install zfs, or whatever the package is called
<rbasak> You could try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds to help debug, but I'm not sure if that will play well with ZFS
<rbasak> Maybe try without ZFS and with a mainline build if necessary
<stratus_ss> i can dump zfs though
<rbasak> To help narrow down where the problem is.
<stratus_ss> ya absolutely i am just making a list of things to try. So far I have checking it the kernel is tainted, removing zfs, trhing a mineline kernel
<rbasak> That sounds good to me.
<rbasak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs describes how the kernel team would like bugs reported
<stratus_ss> thanks for the pointers.... Perfect I was just going to ask
<rbasak> And please do file a bug once you have the answers to those questions
<rbasak> However I'm not sure that you'll get any progress on a bug without steps to reproduce without Plex
<stratus_ss> ya, it may be something I live on fedora for a while... sadly of all the computers I have, this one does not have ipmi which means when it locks up someone has to physically push buttons
<rbasak> If on the other hand you find that a mainline build does not have the problem but adding ZFS or Ubuntu's normal kernel introduces the issue, then the kernel team might be able to help you bisect to find the problem.
<nixfreak44> I'm trying to run a 32bit elf file, can I run a 64bit arch and install 32bit libs or do I need to run a i386 arch ?
<makara2> trickyriky: that's got nothing to do with it. Server/desktop is just about what packages you have installed
<makara2> get the latest 19.10 server and try with that. 99% of the reason to take a later distro is to support quirky hardware
<stratus_ss> rbasak: thanks again cheers!
<rbasak> You're welcome!
<trickyriky> my irc crashed, appologies i may have missed a message
<makara2> trickyriky: get the latest 19.10 server and try with that
<trickyriky> makara2 i will reluctantly give it a try if this kernel im building don't work, i dont like the sound of no i386 support though.
<nixfreak44> I'm trying to run a 32bit elf file, can I run a 64bit arch and install 32bit libs or do I need to run a i386 arch ?
<nixfreak44> I tried installing the server version of Xenial LTS
<funabashi> When i copy from putty text to word,notepad (windows) it get a new line after each sentence
<StucKman> lxc is unstoppable
<StucKman> sudo snap stop lxd
<StucKman> Stopped.
<StucKman> t
<MWM> i Just upgraded to 19.10 from 19.04 with 'do-release-upgrade' (Budgie) and now I cant open a terminal.  I just get the little spinner for a minute and then the terminal doesnt open.  Now what? :)
<SE7EN`> MWM: Can you drop into console mode to see what syslog has to say?
<jgoux> Hello
<jgoux> I'm looking for a channel to get some help about some bash syntax
<jgoux> Is there such a channel? :)
<leftyfb> jgoux: did you try #bash?
<jgoux> nice !
<jgoux> thanks ^^
<MWM> syslog says : cannot open display: :1001
<SE7EN`> -_-
<MWM> currently googling to see if I can find a fix for that. feel free to chime in if you know what that means though :)
<SE7EN`> Well generally speaking an issue with X configuration
<eelstrebor> if i understand signing a kernel, you  can't just sign the kernel debs but have to sign every kernel module?
<nixfreak44> I'm trying to run a 32bit elf file, can I run a 64bit arch and install 32bit libs or do I need to run a i386 arch ?
<nixfreak44> sorry for the repeat the network keeps splitting
<mmlj4> if I use LTS, will it be a painless upgrade to (I'm assuming) the next one that's released?
<compdoc> 16 to 18 was great for my systems
<compdoc> no issues
<lotuspsychje> mmlj4: every ubuntu release comes with changes, there's no magic red button that will promise painless
<lotuspsychje> mmlj4: its highly reccomended to keep backups yourself before upgrading, but most cases the LTS way is a more stable way
<mmlj4> thanks, both of you
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> had a Lenovo Thinkpad T530 on a dock which I used to suspend-to-RAM and wake up, worked in 18.04LTS all the time. switched to a Dell M4800 on dock, now *this* one loses the displays everytime I resume. anyone have an idea why?
<deadrom> it sometimes comes up again right after suspend as if sth woke it up again. is there such a difference in support? both intel core, both nvidia
<rud0lf> deadrom: i have dell m4800 and its power management is crazy, along with lightdm and lid handling
<rud0lf> had to disable everything
<deadrom> rud0lf: so not crazy good but crazy crazy?
<rud0lf> crazy crazy
<rud0lf> and no way to google the issue
<deadrom> it sits here on a dick on AC power all the time, lit closed. only using it as a desktop replacement.
<rud0lf> *cough*
<deadrom> DOCK!
<deadrom> :D
<rud0lf> it's winter time, nothing wrong to warm yourself...
<rud0lf> deadrom: may be a void try, but try to do Ctrl+Alt+F1 then Ctrl+Alt+F8 (not F7!) when screen is blank
<rud0lf> may be a temporary solution
<rud0lf> or F7 if F8 fails
<deadrom> I've got a script with a xrandr  command set that usually sets things right, haven't figured where to call it so it's run after a resume
<deadrom> and sometimes is does not even work
<deadrom> first thought was "get a W541", but those are expensive. maybe a modern Ryzen micro system serves me better
<deadrom> rud0lf: ill try that. maybe gives insight what happens
<temp4question> Hi. Package gimp-python is not available for Ubuntu Focal Fossa. What replaced it?
<SlowJimmy> hi i am running an older version of ubuntu 18.04
<SlowJimmy> and i would like to aks how i can update my php and my php only?
<SlowJimmy> i need it one version higher at least as it comes in the repos
<OerHeks> temp4question, reask in #ubuntu+1 please, untill release
<OerHeks> !fossa
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<temp4question> OK, thanks OerHeks
<SlowJimmy> OerHeks: ty
<OerHeks> seems like that package is gone since Warty .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp-python/+publishinghistory
<OerHeks> SlowJimmy, update my php and my php only? .. don't do that, update all packages.
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.3 when I login I get a message "quit waiting on suspense" this causing my laptop to be slow booting where do I correct this message
<eelstrebor> any chance there'll be a decent 5G linux based cellphone?
<OerHeks> eelstrebor, no.
<SlowJimmy> OerHeks the highest available version in the repos is 0.1 versions too low can't i install from tar? if i mv the folder to etc/... and so forth and then show the OS where to look?
<seere> SlowJimmy: php is a binary installation, if you grab the source tar you would need to compile it.
<OerHeks> one could use the ondrej ppa .. https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php?field.series_filter=bionic
<OerHeks> use at your own risc, or upgrade to a higher ubuntu eoan with php7.3? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.3
<SlowJimmy> OerHeks do you know by any chance if that ondrej guys repo is all free software?
<SlowJimmy> i mean like an mit or gpl license
<SlowJimmy> or like an apache license
<SlowJimmy> oh so i can just upgrade the entire distro and get the new php?
<SlowJimmy> ok
<OerHeks> same license as ubuntu provides, i guess?
<OerHeks> not sure there are non free packages in that ppa, never heard talk about that
<leftyfb> SlowJimmy: is there some incompatibility with the php available in 18.04?
<palooka-jock> Hello all. Wondering if someone might have any ideas - I'm running Kubuntu 18.04 on a dual 30" screens. I like having zero window decorations, so I've gone into System Settings > Application Style > Window Decorations > Window Specific Overrides and added a ".*" regex which is set to no border and hides the window title bar. Most applications work seamlessly when I set them to fullscreen, but I've noticed
<palooka-jock> that terminal emulators seem to have large gaps at the bottom, and small gaps on one side. See attached screenshot https://imgur.com/gallery/6lQRLgM. The white at the bottom & left side of both screens is the gap. I mainly use urxvt when noticing this issue but it also occurs in xterm. I've just tried konsole for the first time for some time and that doesn't seem to have the same issue. Any tips?
<kenperkins> what's the correct way to permanently disable a sound device? my monitor is hdmi, and ubuntu thinks it's a sound card and keeps switching to it
<sarnold> palooka-jock: try fiddling with the -bd command line option (borderColor resource) https://linux.die.net/man/1/urxvt
<arooni> question; on ubuntu 18.04 gnome seemed to hang on my t420 so i read a stack exchange somewhere that said to uncomment the line in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf to WaylandEnable=false ;; what does this do
<arooni> after i uncommented it it seemed like i could login
<arooni> and is it bad to leave it that way?
<sarnold> wild guess, that forced x11 instead of wayland; it's probably fine
<arooni> am i losing anything on this ?
<arooni> with this setting rather
<sarnold> probably not; I don't think there's any real user-facing gee-whiz features..
<OerHeks> arooni, no, you just lost the wayland session
<OerHeks> no problem, so have fun!
<arooni> is this a common thing?  i read other people doing it
<arooni> i normally booted fine even with that line commented out ; but even after restarting recently it was the only thing that let me in
<arooni> dont wanna lose out on cool new features either lolz
<OerHeks> no, it is an extreme measure for some boot problems / video, i guess
<arooni> whats weird is i just have an integrated intel video card for this laptop
<arooni> theres nothing exotic and its the t420 back from 2011
<Apachez> any of you who knows the purpose of the /casper/filesystem.size file in ubuntu isos?
<genii> Apachez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch#Compress_the_chroot seems to indicate it's for the installer to know the actual size of a compressed squashfs image, if it will be installed elsewhere
<genii> So most likely Ubiquity scans this file to see if the place you're installing to has enough room to hold it
<Annoyed> Greetings... having a problem updating a VM running ubutu 16.04.6 LTS desktop. The software updater tool fails with a package operation error box: The installation or removal of a software package failed., and command line apt upgrade bombs out with the following: files list file for package 'libvte-2.91-0:amd64' is missing final newline
<Annoyed> Any ideas?
<ioria> Annoyed, might be a cache or a /var/lib/dpkg/status  corruption, or an out of space issue
<Annoyed> sda1        12G  7.7G  2.9G  74% /
<Annoyed> 'bout 3 G free
<genii> Annoyed: I might try: echo -e "\n" | sudo tee -a /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvte-2.91-0:amd64.list        ...and then try the apt upgrade command again
<ioria> Annoyed, try that ^
<Annoyed> ok, that gives different error. no output from the command you suggested, and upgrade now gives : files list file for package 'libvte-2.91-0:amd64' contains empty filename
<genii> So that means the file file had no content before we added the newline
<ioria> Annoyed, ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep libvte-2.91-0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Apachez> genii: ok so it should be safe if I forgot to update that then
<genii> Probably dpkg package state is in an inconsistent state where it says installed but this file got corrupted/didn't download
<Annoyed> result: https://termbin.com/m1hb
<Apachez> I was worried startup disk creator somehow used that info to create a static size partition on the usb or something
<genii> Fastest fix would be to use --reinstall switch on the package, it will redownload everything for it even those files already exist
<genii> Annoyed: I'd suggest: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libvte-2.91-0:amd64
<genii> ( I still prefer apt-get, apologies )
<Annoyed> I'm not trying to install anything. Just trying to do a system update.
<ioria> Annoyed, try the reinstall
<Annoyed> The GUI updater tool prompted, I ran it, it dropped a useless error, no details, and then I tried apt update and apt upgrade
<genii> The update should be able to proceed normally after the list file for that package actually contains what it's supposed to
<ioria> Annoyed, if it fails we do a sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvte-2.91-0* /tmp and try again
<Annoyed> ok, moving to /tmp allowed the install to proceed, apparently ok, now trying update
<ioria> Annoyed, in any case, might be a bad sign about the disk health
<Annoyed> It's' a VM
<ioria> same
<Annoyed> I use ubuntu on VM's for browsing/general internet use... Safer than windows. =)
<ioria> vm writes on disk
<ioria> not on clouds
<Annoyed> yeah, I know... but the upgrade went through that time after your suggestions.
<ioria> ok
<Annoyed> Gotta reboot it, was a kernel update.
<Annoyed> Thanks for your help.
<ioria> no prob
<genii> Glad to assist
<genii> Sometimes strange things like this happen when files are downloaded midway through a repository update, I've seen it a few times previously
<genii> Apachez: Yes, if the image you made does not run the installer, the filesystem.size file should not matter
<iffraff> Hello,  I here about an issue I'm having.  I have a laptop with external monitors.  When I step away from my computer for some 10 min, I return and need to log in.  After logging in all of my windows are piled up ontop of each other in a corner.  This does not happen if i simply engage the lock screen.  Only if, whatever happens after some 10 minutes happens.
<iffraff> This is not the worst thing in the world but multiply it times 1000 which is how many times I've already gone through it and hair will be ripped out.
<iffraff> does anyone have any ideas on how I can preserve my window placement?
<ioria> iffraff, no idea, try to disconnect the external monitors and wait 10 mins
<iffraff> yes it collapses when it's just the laptop too.  now that you mention it
<bprompt> iffraff:  is clearly some setting on the window manager, that on the screensaver timeout it comes back in "Cascaded Windows" mode
<ioria> iffraff, what release and what DE ?
<iffraff> It's not very consistent, sometimes all the windows are piled up somtimes only most of them
<iffraff> ubuntu 18.04
<bprompt> iffraff:  cheap answer, change the window manager =), I run Kubuntu, so I don't run gnome window manager, but I assume you can poke around the settings with a dconf editor or other gnome configuration tooo
<bprompt> s/tooo/tool/
<genii> This was a known problem on Unity
<ioria> iffraff, did you install the Cascade win extension ?
<iffraff> I'm not familiar with those two tools, do I apt install them?
<ioria> nope
<iffraff> ioria: I didn't intentionally install cascade ext.  I can check thoguh
<iffraff> cascade is turned off
<ioria> iffraff, but you have it ?
<iffraff> actually I searched for in the gnome ext sight, it showed up with the "on/off" toggle on off, but now that I look at my "Installed ext" I don't see it there, so I'm gonna say no
<iffraff> so what other windows managers are available for ubuntu?
<bprompt> iffraff:  *nix are well know to have a plethora of window managers, pick whichever
<ioria> iffraff, you have an interesting issue, but i'am leaving. gl
<bprompt> s/know/&n/
<bprompt> iffraff:  but there are many, you can check the repositories, some lightweight, some very featured and fancy, is a matter of choice, I use LXQT
<genii> iffraff: Are you using Compiz? If so then it can fixed regardless of DE with settings in CCSM
<iffraff> bummer well this is not going away so I'll probably be back
<iffraff> genii: I have compizconfig, is that what you mean?
<genii> ( as per second answer here https://askubuntu.com/questions/493824/remembering-window-positions-and-preferrably-sizes-too-in-ubuntu-14-04 )
<genii> iffraff: It's probably a Compiz issue then, I'd try the suggested fix I just gave
<iffraff> it's for 14.04 you think it may still apply?
<genii> If you're running compiz, then yes, it's still relevant
<iffraff> ok, cool.  I'll give it a read
<Praeceps> Hey, is there anyway to get the menu that comes up during an do-release-upgrade to come back up again? I need to re-evaluate some configuration choices
<leftyfb> Praeceps: you mean the "Software & Updates" application?
<genii> Praeceps: Unfortunately not
<Praeceps> Looks like some sort of apparmor/libvirt change is causing me issues where libvirt doesn't have permission to kill the qemu pids
<genii> leftyfb: No, he means the do-release-upgrade command, which asks at points about merging , keeping, or installing new config files during it's run
<Praeceps> genii, Yeah, that
<sarnold> Praeceps: are you getting DENIED lines?
<Praeceps> sarnold, Yeah - audit: type=1400 audit(1575406918.331:82): apparmor="DENIED" operation="signal" profile="libvirt-e297da73-c8b1-4120-9b0d-0a92ab1ec86c" pid=3753 comm="libvirtd" requested_mask="receive" denied_mask="receive" signal=term peer="libvirtd"
<Praeceps> Results in libvirt not being able to fully shutdown the VM
<Praeceps> Have to kill the process manually then destroy the vm
<Praeceps> Right pain
<sarnold> Praeceps: hmm. this is pretty old, the conclusion may be incorrect https://alioth-lists.debian.net/pipermail/pkg-apparmor-team/2018-January/002240.html
<sarnold> Praeceps: were you prompted with the 'use existing, install new from maintainer, diff' kind of option for an apparmor policy file for libvirt?
<Praeceps> sarnold, Yeah exactly that
<sarnold> Praeceps: dang I *hate* those. heh.
<Praeceps> Denied it at the time because I had to do all sorts of stuff to get my setup to work but looks like it had an important change
<Praeceps> Don't know why tbh
<Praeceps> Have ZFS
<Praeceps> Could just rollback if I needed too
<sarnold> Praeceps: it's *possible* that doing apt-get install --reinstall libvirt  will bring back the prompt
<Praeceps> sarnold, Unfortunately not
<Praeceps> At least libvirt-daemon
<genii> sarnold: dpkg-reconfigure, maybe?
<sarnold> genii: does that do the 'changed conffile' dance?
<genii> sarnold: It should make a new one based on the answers ( at least if you use -plow )
<sarnold> genii: interesting
 * genii runs off to answer a phone
<sarnold> Praeceps: it feels worth a quick try anyway, dpkg-reconfigure -plow libvirt-somethihng?
<Praeceps> dpkg -S says  it's owned by libvirt-daemon-system - doesn't come up with any sort of menu
<Praeceps> (with dpkg-reconfigure -plow libvirt-daemon-system)
<sarnold> Praeceps: dang. thanks for trying..
<Praeceps> I mean I feel like do-release-upgrade has to do the call from something that probably exists already right?
<Praeceps> I doubt it's specifically for that
<sarnold> Praeceps: indeed, but debian config files are a complicated dance of dpkg having built-in handling for conffiles *and* maintainer scripts to try to work around that complicated handling for config files (note conffiles aren't config files)
<jack> help...i'm using "caine", an ubuntu derivative
<jack> doesn't have an own chan
<jack> so i'm here
<jack> bad?
<Praeceps> Aha! Got the sucker.
<Praeceps> ucf /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/libvirt-qemu.dpkg-dist /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/libvirt-qemu
<sarnold> Praeceps: YEESSSSS
<Praeceps> "update configuration file" - makes sense I guess :L
<sarnold> I'm noticing that the profile name changed from /usr/sbin/libvirtd to libvirtd too :/
<Praeceps> Yep
<sarnold> this may drastically complicate things ..
<Praeceps> Potentially I don't know much about apparmor
<Iarla> Man.. I changed a setting for my touchpad and made the machine unbootable :) It's fixed now again, but I can't believe something like adding an invalid setting to xorg.conf.d/51-synaptics-quirks.conf could cause that much trouble.
<sarnold> Praeceps: so.. here's my current guess.. aa-status ought to report a bunch of profiles for running VMs
<sarnold> if Praeceps returns: the idea is to add signal (receive) peer=libvirtd, signal (receive) peer=/usr/sbin/libvirtd,  rules to the profiles in use by the running VMs, apparmor_parser --replace those profiles, and then once that's going, it ought to be possible to stop VMs, restart libvirt, and then resume all the VMs again
<guntbert> jack: we don't support derivatives here
<corshmock> Does anyone suffer with Ubuntu (Studio) 18.04 and the mouse left and right click pack in?  The mouse still hovers around no problem, but no clicking available.  Nothing but a reboot will fix it temporarily.  Googling tells me it's a known issue, but I haven't seen a proper fix for it yet.  Albeit after some updating it's not as bad, but surely someone has a once and for all fix for this?
<Rabid_Raven>  install kubuntu 19.10 with default settings, set up my second hard disk manually and it works with the proper settings in fstab, had sleep problems and assumed it was the result of a small swap file (1GB) in the main hard disk so I created a 24GB partition on the second hard disk, updated the swap file settings and sleep _STILL_ doesn't work. why doesn't sleep EVER work in linux?
<Rabid_Raven> actually... it's more like wake. why doesn't _wake_ ever work
<dwigton> Periodically, on an x1 carbon gen 6 running 18.04, after a s3 sleep state, all windows are closed. It seems to happen more often with periphials plugged in. Is this an OS thing or Gnome thing?
<akk> dwigton: Not sure what all windows closed corresponds to, but on my gen 7, sometimes when I come out of sleep, X gets confused and just gives a black screen
<akk> dwigton: and if I try ctrl-alt-Fn, X dies and dumps me back at the console prompt (I don't run a DM, with a DM it would probably give a login screen).
<akk> oh, or maybe with a DM it keeps you logged in and restarts X, in which case it might indeed look like all the windows disappearing.
<akk> dwigton: For ubuntu I filed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1852158 which links to a couple other probably related bugs in the freedesktop and redhat bug systems.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852158 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg black screen on resume, and VT switch crashes with "EnterVT failed for screen 0" " [Undecided,New]
<akk> Seems like Fedora might have a fix for it, but there's been no response on the ubuntu bug.
<akk> It's pretty annoying, just happened to me a few hours ago in the middle of a meeting.
<sarnold> I'm not sure if I've ever used s3 state on my x1c6
<sarnold> I had a very frustrasting few weeks when I was using a usb-c connected monitor to power the thing, every now and then the PCI bus would die and all devices would power cycle and the monitor would turn off and then back on and it was the most annoying thing ever
<sarnold> I replaced the dock and that seemed to sort it out
<pragmaticenigma> akk: there isn't any movement on it, because it hasn't been resolved in the other referenced bug trackers. Intermittent issues are some of the hardest bugs to fix. My recommendation is to not allow the system to "sleep" and especially do not transition on/off the docking station when the machine isn't in a powered off mode or fully powered on.
<akk> I have a usb-c dock and it's a bit flaky, sometimes the monitor disappears for a while, but I thought it was a bad connector.
<sarnold> dwigton,akk, try fwupdmgr to install firmware updates, there's a chance that updates have addressed issues, I've heard there's some issues with lenovo firmwares that have been sorted out with gen7 machines, not sure if they have pushed fixes back to gen6 yet or not
<akk> Mine's a gen7 and I think it said there weren't any available firmware updates (it's pretty new), but I'll check again.
<sarnold> my (unsubstantiated) guess was the monitor couldsn't supply enough power over usb-c, it cut out every time the machine had to do any "heavy lifting", even if it wasn't actually all that heavy
<akk> pragmaticenigma: The last nontrivial comment in the redhat bug says it was fixed  there, and the freedesktop bug is marked fixed.
<akk> Agreed on intermittent issues being difficult, of course.
<akk> What's the alternative to sleep? Hibernate, I guess? I used to do that ages ago but it was super slow (and would be worse with this machine, where it takes ages just to get to the grub screen).
<sarnold> I leave my laptop powered on and running all the time, except when I travel, when I shut it all the way down whenever I walk away from it, so that the full disk encryption provides some value
<dwigton> sarnold: I have run all the firmware updates through the software center.
<pragmaticenigma> akk: reading through both tickets referenced, they were not fixed. They were closed as in one, the original author reported lack of time to further pursue the issue
<pragmaticenigma> akk: the other was closed because it was thought to be resolved by not using the i915 driver
<sarnold> dwigton: alright, I think that ought to be the same set of things. bummer, I was hoping for an easy win :)
<dwigton> akk: sorry, I got distracted. But when I log back in all of my windows, firefox, terminal, etc are just .. not running anymore. No black screen, just Gnome shell as if I just booted.
<akk> Oh, you're right, pragmaticenigma, it's a workaround, not a real fix. Guess I should try the workaround.
<pragmaticenigma> akk: I second sarnold's technique. I always power off machines when transporting, and to ensure encrypted data can't be recovered because a hibernation/memwory swap file contains the decryption key in an unsecured portion of the disk
<dwigton> It is mostly annoying to have vim close. Though it seems to do so fairly cleanly.
<sarnold> dwigton: *weird* :/
<akk> Shutting down every time I transport the computer or go away for a few hours seems like a huge inconvenience compared to every other Linux machine I've had.
<dwigton> sarnold: it seems to b pretty random too. But higher frequency with an external keyboard and almost guarnteed with external monitor on the hdmi port.
<jeremy31> akk, clone the HDD to a SSD
<akk> It's an SSD already.
<sarnold> heh, gen7 x1c is nvme
<sarnold> way faster than ssd
<sarnold> boot still takes an eternity though :)
<jeremy31> I get under 15 second boot times from my SSDs, not sure how much that can be inconvenient
<dwigton> Yeah, I am pretty sure my gen 6 is under 20 seconds.
<akk> The actual boot is fast, it's getting to the grub screen that takes forever. Maybe it's doing a RAM check or something.
<jeremy31> akk, using LVM?
<akk> no
<akk> This is something happening at the bios level.
<SimonNL> no idea how long my boot takes I press power button and walk away
<akk> I don't think the bios would know about LVM even if I used it?
<jeremy31> akk:  is the SSD the first boot device?
<akk> yes, first and only
<sarnold> BIOS setup routines are never real quick; I've heard of some servers haing five-minute boot times cut down to *seconds* when the bios is replaced with coreboot or something similar
<akk> Basically, it has a black screen with underscore cursor for what seems like an eternity, then the bios info screen flashes for a second, then a half-eternity, then the grub screen.
<dwigton> maybe you are an android and mere seconds feel like eternity to you?
<cnnx> is there a way to find out if the optical S/PDIF Port of this card would work under ubuntu before i order it?
<cnnx> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/startech-startech-com-7-1-channel-sound-card-pci-express-24-bit-192khz-pexsound7ch/10433398
<akk> I haven't timed it, and should; I'd guess 20-30 seconds for the first part, maybe 8 seconds for the second part, then 5-10 seconds for ubuntu to boot.
<jeremy31> akk: any DVD drive?
<sarnold> akk: cripes that's slow
<sarnold> I'm just whinging about 20-ish seconds..
<sarnold> or at least it feels like 20ish seconds, I've not measured it..
<sarnold> cnnx: if you can find pci device identifiers for the thing, maybe..
<cnnx> sarnold: ok
<akk> jeremy31: No, nothing like that.
<dwigton> I personally think ram should have a 1-1 flash mapping to allow shutdown and bootup in a fraction of a second.
<sarnold> cnnx: you could try this too https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?view=search
#ubuntu 2019-12-04
<Phruis> [20072.170126] audit: type=1400 audit(1575346582.716:107): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.gnome-calculator.gnome-calculator" name="/home/myname/.local/share/flatpak/exports/share/icons/hicolor/24x24@2/apps/" pid=25774 comm="gnome-calculato" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<Phruis> dude
<Phruis> snap doesn't even use its own files?
<Phruis> using flatpak?
<sarnold> the gnome libraries likely try to load personal configs from a handful of wellknown paths
<Phruis> i really am not liking snaps
<DirtyEar> Hi. I was looking for some extra effects for bass o guitar and I found the tubeAmp but I do not know how to intall it. Somebody could help me? this is the page I found https://github.com/olegkapitonov/Kapitonov-Plugins-Pack
<sarnold> heh, that README is a bit thin on details..
<sarnold> how wedded are you to that one in particular? apt-cache search tube amp returns a few packages that look like they may do something similar; check out guitarix and zam-plugins
<DirtyEar> Thanks for answer
<DirtyEar> I just tried to go to the folder, enter in a terminal but when I type: make, console shows me an error
<sarnold> DirtyEar: first step, run sudo apt install build-essential
<DirtyEar> sarnold thanks for anwer, I am new with ubuntu. I have ubuntuStudio 19.10. What happen with that command?
<sarnold> it'll install the compiler and a bunch of related tools
<DirtyEar> sarnold Ok. I'll do
<DirtyEar> I have already installed the tools
<sarnold> DirtyEar: alright, then start up: sudo apt install libcairo2-dev libboost-dev libfftw3-dev
<sarnold> DirtyEar: oh sweet, faust looks like it's also packaged, sudo apt install faust
<Abhijit> Hi. After Brave browsder crashed due to heavy load from multiple tabs, my OS touchpad and wireless mouse both stopped working. i tried reinstalling drivers for touchpad which did not helped. any idea how can I fix it? keyboard do not have any button to enable/disable touchpad.
<sarnold> did you try a reboot?
<Abhijit> yes several times.
<DirtyEar> sarnold: Ok. What I have to do know?
<sarnold> DirtyEar: cool, now re-try whichever make command you were running
<DirtyEar> sarnold: Thanks, I just waiting for Faust to finish
<roothorick> I swear I saw a way to do this but I can't find it. I want to keep network interfaces up during shutdown so I can send a command to a UPS over the network to turn off the outlet groups the system is plugged in to. I distinctly remember being a relevant setting
<roothorick> seeing a relevant setting*
<roothorick> the machine is running 18.04 Server if it matters
<sarnold> roothorick: alright, this is HUGE GUESS territory for me
<sarnold> roothorick: check out systemctl cat systemd-networkd.service
<sarnold> roothorick: notice that there's a: Conflicts=shutdown.target
<sarnold> roothorick: *try* to do the systemctl edit systemd-networkd.service -- try adding two lines, [Unit]   and Conflicts=
<sarnold> roothorick: then systemctl daemon-reload, systemctl cat systemd-networkd.service   and see if that Conflicts= line has been removed..
<roothorick> I remember there being a much cleaner way than that
<roothorick> also the manpage says "Dynamic configuration applied by networkd may also optionally be left in place on shutdown."
<sarnold> oof. so it does: "When systemd-networkd exits, it generally leaves existing network devices and configuration intact."  https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-networkd.html#
<sarnold> I missed that while skimming the manpage before suggesting this crazy thing :)
<roothorick> so, in theory, this should Just Work(TM)
<thyriaen> Hello - i am looking for any ubuntu derivate where i can get the eoan base and i would like to install it without a gui on a i386 machine
<thyriaen> i know ubuntu does no longer support i386
<thyriaen> however i found a lubuntu minimal install which was available for i386 for 18.10
<thyriaen> is there something similar for 19.10 ?
<sarnold> why not stick with 18.04 LTS, which will be supported on i386 for a while?
<C0nundrum> Has anyone used apache cloudstacks ?
<thyriaen> sarnold because i unfortunatly need libc6 greater than 2.28
<sarnold> thyriaen: oh weird, normally the problem is that the 32bit thing is *ancient* otherwise you'd just rebuild it..
<thyriaen> yea well : (
<thyriaen> do you have a suggestion which iso of what distro could get me there ?
<drama>  thyriaen is this for wine?
<sarnold> hmm not offhand.. adelie embraces a wide variety of platforms including 32 bit x86 hardware, but uses musl instead of glibc
<sarnold> I don't know enough about fedora to know if they releases a >2.28 glibc on x86, and if they did, how much longer it'd be supported...
<thyriaen> drama no
<thyriaen> i want to run i3-gaps which needs libc6 > 2.28
<sarnold> really?? that's surprising, it's just a WM, right? what features were added in the 2.28 abi that it needs?
<thyriaen> sarnold yea i was really confused too
<thyriaen> but i really struggle to find anything which does support libc6 AND is an iso for i386 :(
<thyriaen> and i really like the ubuntu package manager so i dont really wanna go arch or something
<sarnold> https://github.com/Airblader/i3/blob/gaps-next/DEPENDS  -- no mention of a minimum glibc version...
<sarnold> maybe they added a hard dep and forgot to update the table but .. I bet you can just rebuild this thing
<leftyfb> thyriaen: all this effort just got a particular WM on i386?
<leftyfb> thyriaen: you could maybe install 18.10, then upgrade to 19.04 and then 19.10. Again, a lot of effort for a specific WM and on i386.
<sarnold> thyriaen: I've got to run.. but my guess -- clone the i3-gaps repo, run autoreconf -fi, mkdir build && cd build && ../configure .... && make
<sarnold> thyriaen: I suggest trying it with 18.04 first, that'll be supported the longest
<leftyfb> thyriaen: why i386? you know a $35 pi has better performance right?
<jayjo> im trying to run a service on each reboot - will the happen if i put a service file in the right directory and use `service enable ...` . ? I'm trying to make sure cloudwatch is shipping logs to a remote location
<thyriaen> i tried with 18.04
<leftyfb> jayjo: look into systemd units
<drama> roll your own deb distro fro i3-gaps and run WoW for fun
<ColdKeyboard> I'm still getting Ubuntu Server crashes on AMD (log -> https://pastebin.com/ygUDCPcN) ACPI Error: Could not allocate 15 bytes (20170831/nsnames-344)
<ColdKeyboard> I've updated the mbo to the latest BIOS but that doesn't seem to fix the issue
<Fudge> how bad is this?
<Fudge> /dev/sdb1 alignment is offset by 3584 bytes.
<Fudge> This may result in very poor performance, (re)-partitioning suggested.
<makara> hi. I'm on 19.10. I want to add a DNS server without editing /etc/systemd/resolved.conf. I can add a DNS to a particular network connection, but what file is that saved in?
<Vuurdraak> makara , i found this : https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-set-dns-nameservers-in-ubuntu-server-18-04/
<Vuurdraak> The configuration files are found in /etc/netplan
<Vuurdraak> I am wondering if "mount.ntfs-3g" is doing some journaling or other house keeping when the computer has been shut down for 6+ hours , i see the disk reads in the order of 2x 75MB on two NTFS partitions , one an ssd the other a harddisk
<Vuurdraak> is this normal behaivoir ?
<Raqbit> Hi! I've recently upgraded to 19.10 but I ran into a couple of booting issues:
<Raqbit> 1. I get a fallback plymouth theme on boot (Text: "Ubuntu 19.10..."), shutting down shows the new cool bios-logo spinner
<Raqbit> 2. I boot into a blank purple-screen (essentially the same color as the background of the plymouth text), I need to hit Ctrl+Alt+2 and then Ctrl+Alt+1 to have the login screen (GDM) show itself.
<Raqbit> I've been searching online but could't find anyone with these problems, let alone someone who has fixed them.
<Raqbit> For #1 I've been looking through plymouth logs but I wasn't able to decode if anything went wrong. With #2 I have no idea where I need to look.
<Raqbit> Can anyone point me into the right direction?
<Raqbit> Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realise this client sends new messages for newlines >.<
<Vuurdraak> it's at least nice formating to make it readable :)
<shibboleth> i'm getting a "cmp: eof on /tmp/tmp.***** which is empty" doing dhclient from shell on bionic
<shibboleth> file doesn't exist before nor after doing this, what gives?
<Vuurdraak> Raqbit, could this be some sort of screensaver/sleep behaveoir  ? like when you need to press escape to login after opening your laptop after closing it ?
<Vuurdraak> i mean its weird it pops up after switching tty back and fort
<Vuurdraak> Raqbit, maybe reinstalling the whole unity desktop stuff helps ?
<Vuurdraak> Raqbit,  like: https://askubuntu.com/questions/95458/how-do-i-reinstall-unity
<Raqbit> Vuurdraak, I only get this when doing a cold boot. Standby resumes are fine. Also, this is Ubuntu 19.10 with Gnome, so I doubt reinstalling Unity will help :P
<Vuurdraak> ah :')
<Vuurdraak> reinstalling gnome then :) ?
<Vuurdraak> as those things have something todo also with the login stuff
<Vuurdraak> at least the screens
<Vuurdraak> i had some login problems when messing with alternating to a different kernel line, and in the end had to reinstall unity to get my login screens properly working again in the gui
<Raqbit> Yeah, Although because the fallback-text boot logo issue occurs early in the booting process I think it might be plymouth or graphics drivers to blame. I'm using the i915 driver for the Intel HD Graphics 620 in this particular laptop.
<ElectroXexual> Hi, Is there any tool in linux that's like "App data usage" in android? I want to see the data consumed by a process, but not just the current usage.. I want it to be like overall data consumed over past 24 hrs or something like that.
<EriC^^> ElectroXexual: internet usage?
<ElectroXexual> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> ElectroXexual: try "nethogs"
<OerHeks> nethogs, bmon, tons of them.. https://www.tecmint.com/linux-network-bandwidth-monitoring-tools/
<ElectroXexual> Isn't that just for realtime? I wanted something that'll show me a record of used overtime.
<OerHeks> with logging if you like
<EriC^^> ElectroXexual: i think it shows sent and received over time
<EriC^^> ElectroXexual: i think you'd need to start it and let it record for 24hours then check back
<EriC^^> as OerHeks said
<ElectroXexual> Ok, I'll try it.
<ElectroXexual> 'vnstat' looked like exactly what I want, but not sure it gives data by process..
<palooka-jock> Thanks sarnold, will give that a try
<ZaZaGX> i'm using debian 10.2 right now. when ubuntu 20.04 comes out. should i switch to ubuntu?
<OerHeks> why are you using debian 10.2 right now?
<ZaZaGX> Ubuntu 18.04, 18.10 and 19.04 ... when it goes into sleep mode. it corrupts my system. like it would make my firefox all messed up and mess up some of my files
<ZaZaGX> since i got this laptop
<ZaZaGX> it also says in the Ubuntu cerfication of laptops. that suspend would wake up too slow
<marenz> Good day everyone
<marenz> We have a problem here: A new laptop HP spectre x360 with ubuntu 19.10. It doesn't recognize any external monitor (tried two different ones) over HDMI
<marenz> xrandr keeps saying "disconnected"
<marenz> and monitor keeps saying no signal
<marenz> It has a intel/nvidia dual video card
<marenz> tried both modes
<addiks> Hello, i am on 16.04.6 and just installed updates. After updating, my firefox (currently 71.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) wont start anymore. Starting firefox directly results in the "Mozilla Crash Reporter" window and nothing else. I have now downgraded to "70.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1" and everything works again (I had to create a new profile). Is there a problem with the new version of firefox in the repo's?
<addiks> Here is a crash-log of my firefox 71.0 crashing before the downgrade: https://crash-stats.mozilla.org/report/index/16d07755-ea2d-45f6-8090-2d0240191204
<V7> /autojoinem add
<hansh> i ran: apt remove --purge mariadb-server mysql-server default-mysql-server
<hansh> it uninstalled mariadb-server
<hansh> but it left several GB of junk in /var/lib/mysql
<hansh> isn't --purge supposed to make sure such garbage is deleted?
<hansh> (18.04)
<hansh> (while the sql server itself was deleted, it did not delete the on-disk files containing the databases)
<hansh> (located in /var/lib/mysql )
<trench> hansh: kind of bad if it delete your personal db, if you had problems with the server?
<OerHeks> hansh, so that is by design, not junk, just old db
<EriC^^> i think purge only removes configs by definition
<EriC^^> so stuff in /etc
<OerHeks> yeah, else we get: if i remove <x>, it removes me precious data
<martiansoul> Hi. I want to record the download time of a page using curl, but as well as the value of field `x-cache` in its header.
<martiansoul> How can I do that?
<OerHeks> martiansoul, interesting question, read that before these days, homework?
<OerHeks> this page maybe a help https://netbeez.net/blog/http-transaction-timing-breakdown-with-curl/
<martiansoul> martiansoul no not homework. Also, I also want to have the value of the field `x-cache` in the response header too.
<martiansoul> Basically I want to record only the time when there is a cache hit and not a cache miss. that's the value contained in `x-cache`
<lmat> I'm using Dell Precision M 4700. I was able to install Ubuntu 19.10 using "safe graphics" mode, but after installing and rebooting into installed system, logging in was successful, but before showing my desktop, the screen continues showing violet or magenta (or whatever that color is), but it has some artifacts in it, and hard drive activity ceases, and nothing can be done except hold the power button until
<lmat> the machine powers off.
<lmat> How can I get "safe graphics" mode (from the live medium) in my installed environment?
<jack> lmat: not sure, i think that's only available for booting live
<martiansoul> OerHeks
<martiansoul> I want to record only the time when there is a cache hit and not a cache miss. that's the value contained in `x-cache`
<OerHeks> martiansoul, the 2nd part with x-cache, i don't know
<martiansoul> OerHeks, okay.
<OerHeks> maybe the server channel has a clue/
<lmat> jack: okay.
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-server
<martiansoul> OerHeks, thanks
<lmat> I've installed ubuntu UEFI; how do I add "nomodeset" to kernel boot parameters?
<jack> you can still try to find an util for your gfx-hw
<jack> is it nvidia or amd?
<lmat> jack: Sorry, are you talking to me? I think I'm AMD.
<jack> chances are good then
<EriC^^> lmat: did you try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall?
<lmat> EriC^^: nope. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-drivers; ? It did some "hardware configuration" during installation.
<lmat> You know what's super? Everything works fine if I unplug the laptop charger.
<lmat> EriC^^: I only see apt-get install ubuntu-drivers-common; (using auto complete)
<lmat> and it's already installed.
<lmat> Heh, even Dell talks about it! https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln306327
<lmat> I use UEFI. How do I make it so that my system uses nomodeset on boot?
<lmat> oh my...just now reading that ubuntu uses UEFI to run grub which then loads Linux. I think this is normal, but I have always had UEFI just start Linux directly.
<lmat> press and hold shift to get to the GRUB menu? Didn't work that time...I'll try again.
<lmat> Yeah, didn't work :(
<ioria> lmat, if you can boot in the system, you can edit /etc/default/grub and comment the GRUB_TIMEOUT lines and run sudo update-grub
<OerHeks> esc perhaps?
<lmat> ioria: Will do!
<ioria> lmat, but also try 'esc'
<lmat> ioria: Yeah, I can boot into it if I unplug the charger :-/
<ioria> lmat, interesting
<lmat> ioria: not update-grub2? ^_^
<lmat> ioria: I did as you said: update-grub, and it is apparent that my changes were regarded because the menu is now shown (GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu now instead of hidden).
<ioria> lmat, i see :  go to 'System Settings'  ->  'power' and change the option below
<lmat> Hmm, the system didn't boot properly. It's not exactly hung, but there is a blinging cursor in the upper left. When I type, the letters show up there (no prompt).
<lmat> Maybe X couldn't start because of nomodeset?
<lmat> JK! It's running!
<lmat> I guess it took *way* longer because of no KMS
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ioria> lmat,  nomodeset is a temporary fix
<lmat> I clicked "Settings" and I see the power settings. "and change the option below" which option?
<ioria> lmat,  i suggest to check 'On Battery Power' and 'When plugged in'
<lmat> Um... doesn't say that. Let me get you a screnshot.
<ioria> lmat,  what extra parameters are in use atm ?  cat /proc/cmdline
<lmat> ioria: root=UUID=.... ro quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=7
<ioria> lmat,  and why did you set nomodeset ?
<lmat> ioria: So I could boot and interact with the machine. Without nomodeset, the machine stops responding shortly after boot. Sometimes I make it to the login screen and login (press enter) before the freeze happens, and the system becomes unresponsive.
<ioria> lmat, what 's the spaces ? lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> *specs
<lmat> ioria: Sure. It's a dell M4700. I'll get you specs.
<lmat> https://termbin.com/lqf7
<lmat> ioria: by the way, here's my power options: https://imgur.com/a/wZBn2Kd
<lmat> ioria: I seriously doubt any X settings will help this since KMS is in effect before X starts. (and X is running fine now that I successfully added nomodeset.)
<nikolam> Hello. I just have done updating Ubuntu-shipped ZFS packages in 19.10 , but I still can not import disk with newer OpenZFS pool feature, created with illumos/Openindiana, precisely com.delphix:log_spacemap
<nikolam> When is Ubuntu planning to update ZFS that it is shipping, to be compatible with com.delphix:log_spacemap , so i can use OpenZFS formatted pool?
<ioria> lmat, also the charger problem has been solved with nomodeset ?
<lmat> ioria: YES! The charger is plugged in, and the machine is responsive.
<lmat> ioria: With KMS, I have to unplug the charger for the system to work. (I'm guessing it's a bug with the driver and my graphics card's power management states...or something.)
<lmat> ioria: With nomodeset, the plug is in, and the system is *still* responsive \o/
<C0nundrum> Anyone use apache cloudstack ?
<lmat> nikolam: Maybe try archlinux? It's a big change from Ubuntu, but you can format the disks however you like.
<ioria> lmat, yes, probably a video card power management issue
<C0nundrum> Keep getting `There is no secondary storage VM for secondary storage host nfs://192.168.1.156/export/secondary`
<lmat> ioria: Can u fix? giv me the codez
<ioria> lmat, try radeon.dpm=1 instead of nomodeset
<lmat> ioria: for you, anything.
<nikolam> lmat I don't think that is viable solution, when using Ubuntu, but thanks.
<lmat> nikolam: no sweat. I hope you can use your openzfs formatted pool soon ^_^
<lmat> ioria: poweroff is a lot slower with modeset, too :-)
<lmat> ioria: I also thought of trying amdgpu driver, but only glancingly considered it.
<nikolam> lmat, so you have com.delphix:log_spacemap feature in OpenZFS packages in Arch Linux? I wonder if it is even in ZOL
<lmat> nikolam: I don't know. I just know that Archlinux keeps "newest" upstream versions, so if it's supported in upstream, it's probably supported in arch linux.
<lmat> ioria: My system is stuck. I got the login screen, then after logging in, it hung. I'm going to restart and see if it hangs if I wait to log in.
<nikolam> luckilly, it is fresh created pool, I can created with older OpenZFS or just by selecting exact features when enabling, just wondering for info about Ubuntu
<nikolam> lmat, that is great, yet if it is not inside ZoL, then fat chances it is in Arch, too..
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1848399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848399 in grub2 (Ubuntu Eoan) "update-grub fails if a pool fails to import" [Medium,In progress]
<OerHeks>  it will be in the next major release, not 0.8x https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/pull/8442#issuecomment-511918033
<nikolam> Ubuntu maintain it's own OpenZFS, so question stands.
<ioria> lmat, amdgpu ?  your card is basically a Capo Verde HD 7700 so it should use 'radeon'
<OerHeks> so, be patient
<lmat> ioria: Okay. Thanks for the confirmation.
<martiansoul> I have a file like this: https://pastebin.com/WJf2ULQL I want to know the fields corresponding to "time_total" and "x-cache"
<martiansoul> How can I do this using shell script?
<patrickk> Any recommended free control panel for ubuntu?
<ioria> lmat, if  radeon.dpm=1 fails , try radeon.dpm=0
<lmat> martiansoul: grep -o 'time_total: [^ ]\+' <your file>;  and similar for the other field.
<OerHeks> patrickk, control panel fo what exactly
<lmat> ioria: Yeah, it failed. I'll try that.
<lmat> ioria: My friend, it's working so far!
 * lmat looks up this amazing codez
<ioria> lmat, test it with something heavy
<lmat> oh, dynamic power management. Wow, you hit right on it.
<lmat> ioria: Oh, to stress power management? Hmm...I only use terminal ^_^
<martiansoul> lmat: it shows time_total: 24.571759, I just want to know the value 24.571759. Is there some way I can trim it?
<ioria> lmat, ah, ok
<lmat> martiansoul: Oh yeah, I always forget those codez... maybe    grep -o 'time_total: \K[^ ]\+' <your file>;
 * lmat bows to ioria 
<lmat> martiansoul: The other can be    grep -o 'x-cache: \K.*$' <your file>;  maybe
<lmat> ioria: How do I stress it? Maybe load up a web page with webgl example?
<patrickk> OerHeks To manage the server/files/domains? like a cpanel alternative
<martiansoul> lmat:  grep -o 'time_total: \K[^ ]\+' <your file> this shows no output
<lmat> ioria: There's some webgl pasta no problem.
<ioria> lmat, yeah, try a  1080/720p video stream
<lmat> martiansoul: change -o to -oP
<OerHeks> ajenti, zpanel, pretty good comparison https://www.znetlive.com/blog/comparison-of-top-11-open-source-hosting-panels/
<Cheez> patrickk: that's probably beyond the scope of this channel, but there's plesk. it's not free either like cpanel.
<lmat> ioria: Ahh, okay.
<patrickk> Ah okay
<lmat> ioria: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU9qzXVlwCY coming right up.
<lmat> ioria: Okay, there it goes.
<ioria> lmat, good
<martiansoul> lmat still nothing. it's showing usage options of grep.
<lmat> ioria: very good.
<lmat> martiansoul: lol; that's not good. Show me your command? And show the error message grep is giving.
<martiansoul> grep -oP 'time_total: \K[^ ]\+' test    :my command, lmat
<lmat> martiansoul: I was trying to help you without reproducing on my end. I will try harder now.
<lmat> \grep -oP 'time_total: \K[^ ]+' somefile
<martiansoul> https://pastebin.com/Q0Y2aSbY this is the output that I get - which is just nothing.
<lmat> martiansoul: You see my grep command above? Use that.
<lmat> martiansoul: And this will get you x-cache: \grep -oP 'x-cache: \K.*$' somefile
<lmat> ioria: Nice music still streaming from once-junk-heap laptop.
<martiansoul> lmat  file name is test. so I don't see a difference between the previous command that you wrote and this command. It still gives no output.
<martiansoul> *my file name
<nikolam> lmat, here is the answer, list of features in master ZfsOnLInux, versus par-system impelemntations and releases. It is not in released version yet. http://build.zfsonlinux.org/zfs-features.html
<ioria> lmat, better than mine
<lmat> martiansoul: oh? It's different! I changed "\+" to "+"...
<lmat> ioria: :( What's going on withy our laptop?
<lmat> nikolam: Ah, there may yet be a way to get it in arch linux ^_^ Sometimes they offer pre-release versions.
<ioria> lmat, just too old
<martiansoul> lmat, oh sorry, didn't notice. But again, I copied and ran - no output
<lmat> nikolam: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ZFS  search for "zfs-linux-git"
<lmat> martiansoul: Would you paste from your terminal including the command you ran and the output you got?
<lmat> ioria: Sorry, my friend. If there's anything I can do for you to pay you back for your amazing dpm fix (short of replacing your laptop), please let me know.
<martiansoul> lmat - this is the command that I ran  - grep -oP 'time_total: \K[^ ]+' test
<martiansoul> and this is the output - https://pastebin.com/Q0Y2aSbY
<lmat> martiansoul: well crap... Let me try on ubuntu
<nikolam> lmat, it's is not yet included in upstream release.  And I am targeting supported releases.One can always create ZFS pool with just the feature one wants, exactly.
<lmat> martiansoul: Whoa, I can reproduce! It doesn't work on ubuntu :-o must have an old version of grep.
<lmat> nikolam: cool.
<martiansoul> lmat: oh okay.
<OerHeks> nikolam, >>  it will be in the next major release, not 0.8x https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/pull/8442#issuecomment-511918033
<lmat> martiansoul: Okay, try this:    grep -oP 'time_total: \K.*$' test;
<martiansoul> lmat: doesn't work.
<lmat> martiansoul: Does sed work for x-cache, too?
<martiansoul> lmat yes it works for x-cache too.
<lmat> martiansoul: good.
<martiansoul> lmat: thanks for your help
<elichai2> Hi, when I see here "depends" do these packages depend *on* qtdeclarative5-dev? or the other way around? (does `qtdeclarative5-dev` depend on them?) https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/qtdeclarative5-dev
<webstrand> I can't seem to enable nftables.service under Xenial: http://dpaste.com/2MTHSR0
<webstrand> Any idea how to fix this?
<webstrand> I've tried to replace the service with: http://dpaste.com/37FGAY1 , but that still refuses to enable.
<webstrand> It seems I can just ignore the error, the service is enabled correctly
<Kristjan1291983> Hey guys !!! Plaese check out a game of clicks on gameofclicks . getenjoyment.net ..... It requires turning on Chrome Experimental features, if they aren't already turned on .. It is interacrive, best players get their names in top players list !
<OerHeks> Kristjan1291983, please don't spam, thanks, ubuntu support only
<Kristjan1291983> it is in Javascript
<Kristjan1291983> It is no spam
<BluesKaj> Kristjan1291983,  wrong channel ... period
<OerHeks> try #ubuntu-offtopic or put it on askubuntu
<enyc> Hrrm...  any suggestons on  which  ubuntu-19.10-variant   (gnome, cinnmon, budgie ??)  can give the best  pretending-to-be-windows-10 theme  impression  available ?!?!?
<OerHeks> windows 10 theme.. really?
<OerHeks> look at the specs of that theme
<enyc> OerHeks: hrrm i had a lot of succes with  mac-os-x  theme with somebody else ;p  get them started in a linux relaly worked well
<enyc> OerHeks: i'm now ... asking similar question
<OerHeks> btw if linux looks like windows 10, we get sued
<enyc> OerHeks: there seem to be a few,  I was wondering if anybody had advice "what works already" ;p
<user01> hi does anyone know a tool for quickly labelling images eg. something where like if i have a picture of a family i can quickly draw lines and label "dad" "mom" "brother" "sister" "dog" "cat" etc
<enyc> OerHeks: quite, lost may be unofficial addons  rather than ubuntu-provisioned
<OerHeks> i am not aware of a windows 10 theme..
<OerHeks> url?
<user01> maybe like a gimp addon or or somethin
<akk> user01: If you have to draw lines manually to point to specific people, personally I'd use gimp though there are other tools.
<enyc> OerHeks: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/transform-your-ubuntu-into-windows-10-look-with-these-gtk-themes  for exaple
<akk> I don't think you'll find a gimp plug-in that can identify dad vs. mom vs. sister. :)
<OerHeks> gtk, so gnome3
<user01> akk, yes but something where i can just drag and create a line then enter text . . .
<leftyfb> user01: "convert"
<akk> user01: Choose the pen tool, click once for the beginning of the line, shift-click for the end; choose the text tool, click, enter text.
<user01> gimp manually without a plugin is a lot of manual steps
<akk> I'm not sure how you could reduce the steps more than that given that you need to specify the line endpoints, the text position and the label contents.
<leftyfb> user01: though, you'll need to write a script that opens the picture and asks you to identify it, then it labels it once you close the picture
<user01> akk, the lines dont look great just doing that
<akk> user01: What's wrong with them?
<leftyfb> enyc: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/transform-your-ubuntu-into-windows-10-look-with-these-gtk-themes
<akk> user01: Maybe you need  to specify exactly what you need for the lines.
<user01> akk, compared to a nice tikz output they dont look nice
<leftyfb> user01: "convert" will do what you want. You'll need to spend some time and effort writing out the scripting to accomplish what you want
<user01> leftyfb, ok let me check out that app
<leftyfb> user01: it's a commandline tool
<leftyfb> user01: it's part of the imagemagick toolset
<akk> convert is going to require a lot of extra work to figure out the coordinates
<leftyfb> akk: correct
<akk> and the lines will probably come out looking the same as gimp's.
<osse> MS Paint sure is nice.
<leftyfb> osse: can we help you with something?
<akk> You really need to figure out what you need different about the lines; "not nice compared to tikz" (whatever that is) isn't specific enough to figure out what you're after.
<akk> Maybe if you had screenshots of one vs. the other.
<enyc> leftyfb: coo, GTK themes there specifies explicitly  mate, cinnamon, xfce, gnome
<enyc> leftyfb: thankyou =)
<leftyfb> enyc: I googled for "ubuntu windows 10 theme"
<OerHeks> krita, pinta, mypaint are pretty easy for drawing and text in pics
<akk> (That convo might be better suited to #gimp-users on gimpnet than #ubuntu, though.)
<OerHeks> draw - ctrl z to wipe - draw again
<enyc> leftyfb: right yes, thouh i was interested in if anyody had $clue "what works, in practice"  aspect
<leftyfb> enyc: that is a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<user01> sorry im a bit laggy i didnt think writing 5tb of 0's would use up so many resources
<user01> going to jump on another laptop brb -- they joys of "pv -tpreb /dev/zero | dd of=/dev/mapper/harddrive bs=128M" on a 5tb disk :(
<osse> leftyfb: I typed out something that was supposed to remain inside my head.
<osse> akk: tikz is essentially programmatic drawing inside latex. it's pretty useful, but not in this case I think.
<paranoidi> any idea what service/process is broken/sending me this spam https://pastebin.com/uQM9Sfg2 ?
<paranoidi> nothing relevant is in smartmontools configs either ..
<amosbird> Hello, how can I install meson 0.52 on ubuntu 18?
<amosbird> do I need to acquire some ppa?
<EriC^^> !info meson bionic
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/meson/+packages give 0.45 ..
<ubottu> meson (source: meson): high-productivity build system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.45.1-2ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 210 kB, installed size 1323 kB
<OerHeks> this ppa gives 0.52 ... else use pip3 ? https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/meson?field.series_filter=bionic
<OerHeks> https://mesonbuild.com/Getting-meson.html
<OerHeks> i would upgrade to Eoan
<ioria> amosbird, https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/meson
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | amosbird
<ubottu> amosbird: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<ramsub07> Hi, How do I grant access only to a specific user to a particular directory ?
<EriC^^> ramsub07: you could make him as the owner and group and set chmod to 770
<ramsub07> EriC^^:  770 is read write and execute?
<EriC^^> sudo chown $USER: /path/to/dir && chmod 770 /path/to/dir
<EriC^^> ramsub07: yeah
<ramsub07> also how do i make directory accessible by a group?
<ramsub07> maybe change owner of that directory from user -> group?
<EriC^^> ramsub07: set the group to the group you want access to
<EriC^^> set the user to "root" or something else
<amosbird> gio-2.0 not found
<amosbird> hmm, what package should I install for that?
<pavlos> amosbird: sudo apt install libglib2.0-dev
<amosbird> thanks
<amosbird> hmm, libfribidi ppa is required
<amosbird> where can I find ppa that provides libfribidi > 1?
<OerHeks> on launchpad?
<OerHeks> or go wild, libfribidi-dev ?
<amosbird> sudo apt-get install gnutls-bin
<amosbird> hmm
<amosbird> is there a gnutls-dev?
<Aavar> Hi. I am having issues with firefox on 19.10 and office365. Is this a bug or am I doing something wrong? This is a brand new firefox profile. https://imgur.com/mFbca9U
<leftyfb> Aavar: that has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<leftyfb> Aavar: Contact Microsoft for support
<Aavar> leftyfb: It is infact something with firefox on ubuntu :) I tried Chromium and it works great. Also firefox (same version) on windows.
<rayzorben> not sure where i can get support for this. in a docker container i need linux-tools-`uname -r` which is 5.4.1-zen2-1-zen, but there is no apt-get package which matches. any idea how i can get linux tools for this kernel ?
<hggdh> Aavar: then perhaps you need to clear the FFox cache
<Aavar> hggdh: brand new profile unfortunately.
<amosbird> hmmm, what package should I install to fix this  ERROR: Dependency "gobject-introspection-1.0" not found, tried pkgconfig
<hggdh> rayzorben: there is no kernel 5.4 released by Ubuntu on published versions
<hggdh> rayzorben: so you probably got this kernel somewhere else -- check there
<leftyfb> hggdh: It looks like they're running ubuntu in a docker container on a VPS.
<Aavar> amosbird: I believe it is called gobject-introspection
<JonelethIrenicus> how many containers can you fit in your container?
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: can we help you with something?
<JonelethIrenicus> container inception
<amosbird> Aavar: it doesn't work
<amosbird> as it doesn't have -dev?
<rayzorben> hggdh, I am running arch, ubuntu is the container. this is probably one of those weird situations that there isnt much I can do about it
<amosbird> well, I'm not sure, but after installing it, it still errors
<Aavar> amosbird: what are you installing? in the first place.
<hggdh> rayzorben: so your Ubuntu container is running under the Arch kernel, correct?
<amosbird> Aavar: building libvte
<amosbird> btw, how can I list all the installed files of gobject-introspection?
<leftyfb> Aavar: gobject-introspection provides /usr/share/gobject-introspection-1.0
<leftyfb> amosbird: dpkg -S gobject-introspection
<amosbird> ok
<amosbird> weird, it must somehow confuse meson
<rayzorben> hggdh, correct
<hggdh> rayzorben: then yo need to look at the Arch repositories. The package will not exist in Ubuntu
<ncuxo> Hello I have lost my phone and I'm stuck with my gf old iPhone
<ncuxo> now I have troubles transferring files from ubuntu to the device
<ncuxo> do I need some special library because online I've found information about http://www.libimobiledevice.org/ and it seems outdated
<benergy> Hey guys, I am trying to accomplish two - somewhat conflicting - things at the same time: I need my files to have some metadata I can easily set and change (like "date when this invoice was sent/paid") and at the same time they should be easy to sync using unison. This usually breaks DMS solutions with databases in the background...
<benergy> Does anyone know how to get this razor-thin layer of metadata, easily accessible and changeable from the file manager?
<benergy> Maybe a file manager which allows adding custom attributes for ext4?
<rbasak> Not unison, but git-annex has its own sync features and supports metadata for annexed files
<rbasak> I believe it has some form of GUI - web based I think?
<benergy> rbasak: Thanks, it's an interesting concept.
<ioria> benergy, i don't know about  unison, but can't you simply set the metadata with setfattr ?
<amosbird> hmm, what packages do I need to   libXpm libjpeg libgif/libungif libtiff
<pgpfox> Hey.. I have NVIDIA 970 on my laptop and when i try to start Total War II: Warhammer, i get this output: "Game crashed with signal 6. Vulkan device has no suitable graphics queue families. You may be able to relaunch the game to send the crash log automatically." .. Anybody knows how i can fix this?
<jack> is there a libtga?
<benergy> ioria: Yeah, I found that command. If there was some file manager with this option, that'd be great...
<iffraff> Hi, I hope I'm not boreing y'all, I'm bring up my topic again about when my computer is idle for ~10 min or something, wehn I come back and log in all or most of my windows are all collapsed on eachother
<Menzador|Work> iffraff: Collapsed how?
<benergy> Of course, I could also start all my files with a date, but I'm sure there must be a better way...
<iffraff> Menzador|Work: so indtead of being placed where I placed them, they are all on top of eachother.  It's a laptop but generally I have it hooked up to external screens
<ioria> benergy, you can try Dolphin  ->  Details View Mode , you  can add columns and stuff
<benergy> ioria: Awesome, I'll try that right away!
<ioria> iffraff, still using compiz on 18.04 ?
<iffraff> hello again. yes I went into compizconfig -> window management -> window placement and set it up as per the suggestions for your link, but no dice
<ioria> iffraff,  i didn't post a link ....
<ioria> iffraff,  but ok, so you are using Unity ?
<pgpfox> Hey.. I have NVIDIA 970 on my laptop and when i try to start Total War II: Warhammer, i get this output: "Game crashed with signal 6. Vulkan device has no suitable graphics queue families. You may be able to relaunch the game to send the crash log automatically." .. Anybody knows how i can fix this?
<iffraff> well, then! I did not! :)  Someone posted a SO link where someone explained how to correct the problem via those settings
<iffraff> yes.  That is what comes with ubuntu 18.04  right? gnome3 I think?
<iffraff> ah you suggested I try a different window manager.  I'm, a little hesitant to do that, as I'm not sure what I"ll be giving up. Or if I'll have to relearn a bunch of basic stuff
<OerHeks> so, spreading windows over 2 or more monitors, and you wonder that they group on one screen, when the others are disabled?
<iffraff> a) I'm not wondering. I don't care.  I just want it to stop.  and b) they are all in one corner of the monitor.
<benergy> ioria: Dolphin does give me more display options than nemo, to be sure. It doesn't allow me to edit these, however. Setfattr also fails, probably it's not set up correctly.
<benergy> ioria: I'm afraid I will have to use a DMS instead, in spite of the overhead, and look for a way to sync it without breaking the database ... ;)
<OerHeks> gnome-tweak-tool gives workspaces , standard 'dynamic', so change to static
<OerHeks> that gives static 4 desktops, if you want to, and the windows stay spread over monitors > virtual desktop
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<iffraff> OerHeks: interesting. Well, I did have it set to Dynamic so I've just changed it to static.  This is one of those fun problems that to iterate on you must wait. So I'll see if this works later.
<OerHeks> :-)
<iffraff> But I wonder, why this setting affects how the windows are set?
<iffraff> For contect, I don't really use other workspaces,  I just use the one mostly
<OerHeks> automatic suggested setting, what happens when one monitor disappears, it regroups
<ioria> iffraff,  nope, what comes with ubuntu 18.04 is gnome-shell (and it does not use compiz)
<iffraff> ioria: hmm, also interesting.  I've installed compizconfig and I love it!  just kidding, I don't know if it does anything.  Now I'm guessing not.
<ioria> iffraff,  compiz simply  does not affect gnome-shell
<ioria> iffraff,  it's like not having it at all
<iffraff> I figured.
<iffraff> so is there anyh gnome-shell specific reason/fixes that come to mind?
<ioria> iffraff,  if you installed compiz (without unity) i suggest you remove it
<benergy> This may sound *really* weird - and no, I'm not new to either computing or Linux - but is there something like a "file filetype"? Meaning: a structured folder, to hold together multiple files in order, like a physical file?
<iffraff> I"ll do that now
<benergy> If this existed, I could sync these "meta-files" and still have conversations, invoices, business processes structured inside...
<wonko> Are there known issues with the us mirror? I'm trying to install npm on 19.10 and it explodes trying to install node_inherits with a checksum/filesize mismatch.
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GpyhrKW5qh/
<Juesto> Hello, Why PPAs don't appear to provide changelogs through apt?
<Eickmeyer> Juesto: PPAs are completely maintained by the PPA owner and are unsupported. Changelogs would be done by the PPA owner.
<Juesto> I see, apparently most ppas dont use changelogs through apt :/
<Juesto> thanks Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> Juesto: It has nothing to do with apt, more to do with the packaging.
<Juesto> the package does include a changelog
<Juesto> synaptic and apt-changelog are unable to retreive them
<Eickmeyer> Juesto: Then the PPA owner isn't doing it properly.
<lotuspsychje> Juesto: what is this package you use a ppa for?
<Juesto> Essentially: every ppa owner
<Juesto> Does it matter? I only asked about PPA changelogs... lotuspsychje
<OerHeks> this could filter changelogs, if the ppa owner gives them
<OerHeks> https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/latest_logs
<lotuspsychje> Juesto: we could try to suggest it the ubuntu way
<Juesto> Sure, there's just too many.
<Eickmeyer> If you're adding a ton of PPAs, you're bound to run into problems.
<OerHeks> most ppa owners do publish, like https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/meson/+packages
<OerHeks> (changes file)
<Juesto> I am meaning PPAs external to ubuntu
<Juesto> say a distro such as elementaryos or ubuntu-x-swat
<OerHeks> ppa is internal on launchpad, external repos you mean?
<Juesto> wait i'll check the last one
<Juesto> ppa.launchpad.net apparently is not a source with changelogs.
<Juesto> OerHeks: I am talking about the apt changelog retrieving facility
<OerHeks> Juesto, apt-listchanges <package.deb>  does what you want, but not/not always for ppa packages
<Juesto> OerHeks: that's what i am meaning and synaptic "get changelogs" button does the same thing, i do not like apt-listchanges because it pauses installation process most of the time.
<jack> help...the installer is hanging in a loop
<jack> Dec  4 20:37:44 caine kernel: [68888.798213] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_autowakeup: Error - Device failed to wakeup
<jack> Dec  4 20:37:46 caine kernel: [68890.793953] ieee80211 phy0: rt2500usb_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 3 (-16)
<jack> for hours already
<jack> how do i get out of that? just unplug all usb crap?
<IaMnEwHeRe> jack looks like it, some devices cannot be woken up apparently
<Gigabitten> odd. I want to simplify my terminal prompt down, and I've used `export PS1='\[\e[35m\]\w> '` to do so. This works fine. When I put this in ~/.bashrc, however, although some other things defined in .bashrc work, this doesn't. Why is that?
<sarnold> jack: probably removing the USB NIC would be enough
<jack> just removed 2 memory sticks and a cam
<patrickk> Hello, I am going to setup multiple websites on a vps with ubuntu 18.04. What is the best proceedure in terms of security for this? Should the php user be www-data or should I create a new user for each site?
<jack> but that "device failed to wakeup" keeps repeating :/
<jack> kernel: [69530.303072] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_autowakeup: Error - Device failed to wakeup
<IaMnEwHeRe> patrickk classically you would have a group apache and the users share and you would make a directory in the users home-folder a doc-root
<IaMnEwHeRe> these days I would advocate containers though, e.g. Kubernetes, Docker-Swarm, etc.
<jack> wish i knew which crapdevice that is
<sarnold> jack: "ieee80211 phy0:" --> NIC
<sarnold> patrickk: depends; if all the websites are *you* and you don't care much, sure, one user is fine
<sarnold> patrickk: if all the websites are different people paying you to host websites, give everybody their own user id at a minimum; better is everyone gets their own VM. lxd instances if they're friendly to each other.
<patrickk> sarnold yeah but what I am concerned about it, if one website gets infected, will the others be too?
<sarnold> patrickk: yes, if they are all under one uid, that's a very real possibility.
<jack> sarnold, dang...so it's my usb hub itself?
<jack> this sucks
<sarnold> jack: maybe; if you can remove the hub and connect your NIC directly to your computer and it works fine, then yeah. but unplugging the NIC alone may be fine
<jack> :/
<patrickk> and that user should be just a normal user and not a sudo user right?
<rfm> Gigabitten, since .bashrc isn't run for login shells, people usually run it from .profile (or .bash_profile).  If .bashrc isn't the last thing there, maybe PS1 gets reset in .profile/.bash_profile?
<Gigabitten> ah, okay
<sarnold> patrickk: right; whichever account runs code ought to have as few privileges as possible -- eg just to write to the database socket and write log files
<ioria> jack, you maybe can just turn off the power management
<sarnold> patrickk: I strongly dislike the debian default of www-data owning the data *and* the processes. it feels so easy to do better..
<jack> how/where?
<ioria> jack, something like 'iwconfig wlan0 power off '
<patrickk> sarnold That's what has happened in my vps now, one site got infected and it kinda spread to other sites...
<jack> thx! trying...
<sarnold> patrickk: of course even with user separation, if you're running all the sites on the same software, they might just be multiply compromised
<patrickk> er so what's the best way to make sure if one site gets infected, the others don't?
<jack> wlan0 is wlx0012bf5208cb in fact, but this looks promising :)
<jack> sarnold, many thanks!
<sarnold> patrickk: separation of privileges; you can confine processes used in serving web content with apparmor (selinux in rh-land), limit what privileges the user accounts running those processes can have; make sure your management processes don't rely upon potentially unsafe data
<Gigabitten> damn it I forgot to check to be sure nothing else was changing ps1
<Gigabitten> thanks for the attempt at helping lol
<jack> Dec  4 21:06:39 caine systemd-resolved[2342]: Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature level UDP.
<jack> harmless, right?
<mouses> jack:
<mouses> This warning is logged by systemd-resolved, whenever a name can not be resolved by the DNS system (e.g. nslookup www.kjfoiqaefah34876asdf.com). This can be tolerated and is no reason to be alarmed. This is no error and nothing needs to be fixed.
<jack> mouses: i guessed. thx.
<chaosfisch> On some networks I'm getting errors in dmesg - sth. like this: "hung task .... blocked for more than 120 seconds"
<chaosfisch> Applications freeze - e.g. Chrome and kill -9 has no effect.
<chaosfisch> Upon sending kill -9 to the hung process the terminal freezes too....
<chaosfisch> Rebooting does not work too. It will get stuck very early.
<ioria> chaosfisch, what you mean exactly with 'On some networks' ?
<chaosfisch> some wifi / lan networks
<chaosfisch> I've previously seen that commands like sudo can be slow if DNS is not responding.
<chaosfisch> and in some way it looks like this is a bug in Network manager or the underlying stack.
<ioria> chaosfisch, if the whole system freezes , might indicate an exhaustion of resources
<sarnold> blocked task would be kernel issues
<chaosfisch> top shows less than 5% usage
<chaosfisch> and processed like Chrome are marked as zombies
<chaosfisch> processes*
<ioria> chaosfisch, if you think that the culprit is NM, set networkd as renderer and disable NM
<chaosfisch> ioria will give this a try.
<ioria> ok
<chaosfisch> I'd open a bug report but I'm not sure which information is necessary. As a limitation: i cannot execute and commands which require root privileges as "sudo" will freeze the terminal. dmesg and accessing logfiles seems to be fine.
<d0tsun7> hi -- what package should i install for h.264 video support? i can't seem to play videos from my digital camera
<d0tsun7> or maybe there's a vlc package i should install or some broad video codec package?
<cnnx> dropbox isnt working in ubuntu, fresh install.. i tried from the package manager and downloading ti from dropbox.com
<ulkesh> d0tsun7: just install vlc, in my opinion
<sarnold> chaosfisch: file the bug report against the linux source package, be sure the copy-paste the *first* giant stack trace from your dmesg; as much of the dmesg as possible
<chaosfisch> sarnold alright! will have a look. dmesg contained quite a long stacktrace :P
<d0tsun7> ulkesh - ok i'll give the vlc snap a shot
<cnnx> ok got it to work
<cnnx> had to apt install libatomic1
<cnnx> dont remember doing that before for dropbox
<Nomad_> Anyone else having problems running Chromium via snap on kali-rolling? getting a sandbox perms error, but the sandbox is a read-only filesystem so I can't update
<sarnold> Nomad_: the overlay filesystem things don't have good support for apparmor; it might be worth asking snap folks if there's any good options
<ncuxo> is there a dd bottleneck on ubuntu 19.04?
<ncuxo> before updating to 19.10 I was getting speeds of 99Mb/s
<ncuxo> and now I'm on 183Mb/s
<ncuxo> same disks same command
<sarnold> there's way too many variables to give an easy answer
<dellhem> I have an Ubuntu docker container. Any idea of how I change the time +1h for it?
<ncuxo> sarnold: I just found it weird
<sarnold> dellhem: what's wrong with the current time?
<dellhem> sarnold: It's wrong. 1 hour slow.
<Manouchehri> Hey, so for some reason when I plug a 5120x1440 monitor in, I get logged out and can't log back in unless I use Wayland :(
<sarnold> dellhem: and chrony status or ntpd status?
<dellhem> sarnold: I don't have permission to change it with ntp.
<dellhem> As mentioned, it's a docker container.
<dellhem> sarnold: ntpdate 129.6.15.28
<dellhem>  4 Dec 21:06:27 ntpdate[4718]: Can't adjust the time of day: Operation not permitted
<sarnold> dellhem: sorry, I meant to make sure the *host* has the correct time
<sarnold> dellhem: I had short time, I had a meeting, so I just typed quick, too quick apparently, hehe
<Juesto> uh
<Juesto> it's specifically a synaptic issue actually
<Juesto> because the url appears wrong
<Juesto> or something like that
<z1_> how do you install the opengl dev for gcc on ubuntu
<z1_> what packages do you need
<pragmaticenigma> z1_, you might want to try asking in the #ubuntu-app-devel ... there might be more people familiar with installing development environments and libraries
<z1_> ok
<d0tsun7> anyone know if adobe photoshop cc 2020 or adobe photoshop premiere cc 2020 works on ubuntu yet?
<pragmaticenigma> d0tsun7, It's possible it may run using an WINE, you can check https://appdb.winehq.org/ to see what the support level currently is. Please understand that support for running applications with WINE is not supported here, as well as applications intended to run on another Operating system are also not supported here.
<genii> !winehq
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<genii> d0tsun7: If you have a Windows license you could also try running it in a VM
<d0tsun7> roger that pragmaticenigma
<genii> ( probably will run slower than molasses though )
<d0tsun7> definitely genii, i have a kvm vfio windows 10 guest running my editing software currently... i just hate sometimes i feel i get stuck in windows just cause ill be doing tasks that require me to have my editing software, when id much rather be in linux
<d0tsun7> or like ill play a game or something and then im just stuck in windows i feel like for a couple days
<ElijaxApps> Hi. I have this message while running apt update on aeon (pi4): http://us.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan-backports/main 404 Not found [IP 91.189.91.23 80]. Same with eoan-security.
<genii> d0tsun7: https://community.adobe.com/t5/get-started/adobe-when-will-you-give-us-creative-cloud-on-ubuntu-linux/td-p/9710073  was started in Jan 2018 and last comment was 3 hours ago. So it looks like you're not alone.
<d0tsun7> awesome genii
<pragmaticenigma> ElijaxApps, it's possible the mirror is temporarily offline while it is updating it's repository. Try again in a couple hours
<neildugan> Hi I am having trouble with a new system, I partitioned the drives using sgdisk, the first partition has a type of BF01 .... but when I reboot the computer the BIOS says there is no bootable drive, but using F10 to get to the boot menu, and selecting a drive ... it boots fine.... any ideas on what to do?
<ElijaxApps> pragmaticenigma: is there another mirror for raspi 4? I just need to apt update without errors.
<genii> Maybe try just archive.ubuntu.com
<genii> If the us mirror is updating, the original is probably already finished
<ElijaxApps> Same error, ip 91.189.88.149 :(
<pragmaticenigma> ElijaxApps, What version of Ubuntu are you running on the raspberry pi?
<ElijaxApps> pragmaticenigma: aeon, ubuntu-desktop
<ElijaxApps> uname -ar: Linux ubuntu 5.3.0-1012-raspi2 #14-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 11 10:06:55 UTC 2019 aarch64 aarch64 aarch64 GNU/Linux
<pragmaticenigma> ElijaxApps, There is no desktop support for Ubuntu on Raspberry Pi... Only IOT via the Ubuntu server image. Not sure how you got desktop enabled (or if you're attempting to add it)
<ElijaxApps> pragmaticenigma tasksel did the job. I got a hd monitor plugged in...
<ElijaxApps> pragmaticenigma within the download page there's a suggestion to execute tasksel :)
<jack> aeon? don't you mean eoan?
<ElijaxApps> jack: yes sorry, eoan. I misread.
<pragmaticenigma> ElijaxApps, currently the us.ubuntu.com mirror is down for me. Typically it can take a couple hours to come back online. The best thing you can do right now is have patience and wait it out.
<sarnold> ElijaxApps: armhf and arm64 aren't on the main archive
<sarnold> ElijaxApps: you need to get those packages from http://ports.ubuntu.com/ instead
<ElijaxApps> sarnold certainly, my sources.list corrupted when installing software-properties-gtk, because I was looking for another mirror, and decided to try GUI way.
<sarnold> ElijaxApps: here's what I've got on my rpi3b+ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H5QYXwkDjD/
#ubuntu 2019-12-05
<ElijaxApps> sarnold yeah I got to auth repo key wait a minute. software-properties-gtk messed up it all.
<neildugan> anyone?
<neildugan> could I be having trouble because I am using SSD instead of machanical Drives?
<pragmaticenigma> neildugan, it sounds like when you installed, you opted to not update the MBR for GPT ... Without that, BIOS is not going to automaticaly run
<neildugan> pragmaticenigma, ok ... what to do now?
<pragmaticenigma> neildugan, This is why I didn't answer (and possibly why no one else has answered) I don't know more than what I suggested
<neildugan> pragmaticenigma, oh!
<neildugan> pragmaticenigma, any way to check?
<pragmaticenigma> neildugan, Only you could answer that question... that was part of the installation process, you would have been given a question if you wanted to update and Master Boot Record (or something similar.) To the best of my knowledge (and again, I know nothing more than what a mentioned earlier) there is no method for checking after the fact
<Juesto> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Juesto> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Juesto> nice
<Juesto> anyways im having the little issue where synaptic appears to be unable to retreive changelogs from ppa packages
<k_sze> Just me or there's a problem with the triggers for appstream?
<k_sze> dpkg: error: version '/usr/share/app-info/yaml /usr/share/app-info/icons' has bad syntax: version string has embedded spaces
<timyp> I'm trying to use rsync over ssh but need to import the key which is stored locally with a normal ssh sesson I would just use ssh -i key_rsa root@server when but can't figure how to do this with rsync rsync -avhP -e '-i mx01_rsa ssh -p 22' /root/scripts root@server:/root/ does not seem to work
<timyp> any suggestions
<sarnold> k_sze: ew
<timyp> or rsync -avhp ssh -i mx01_rsa /root/scripts root@server/root/
<timyp> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(226) [sender=3.1.0]
<sarnold> timyp: wild guess time, try rsync -avhP -e 'ssh -i mx01_rsa' /root/scripts root@server:/root/
<timyp> thanks sarnold that did it!
<timyp> you are great!
<sarnold> yay :)
<ColdKeyboard> Just an update; Flashed new bios yesterday and no crashes so far... fingers crossed that this was the issue of server crashing randomly
<ryuo> ColdKeyboard: Brave man. If I thought the hardware was flakey, i'd be reluctant to try that.
<ColdKeyboard> Hey man, didn't have much left to try... all power saving options disabled, latest kernel, everything up to date... still crashing. Went on Gigabyte site and they have new bios... so why not live dangerously :)
<sarnold> ColdKeyboard: sweet! how long did it normally go between crashes previously?
<ColdKeyboard> Thanks sarnold BW for suggesting BIOS update
<sarnold> you're welcome :)
<ColdKeyboard> sarnold: A day max, usually it would take couple of hours... So far it's up and running for over 24h so if anything, it's better. Still have to see if it's fixed :)
<sarnold> ColdKeyboard: alright, it's almost fine to start getting excited :)
<k_sze> Why does updating intel-microcode *not* require a restart?
<k_sze> Does it some how know that my (Intel) CPU is not affected?
<sarnold> no, you need to reboot for the new microcode to be applied
<k_sze> It doesn't write to /var/run/reboot-required
<k_sze> Isn't that a bit of a problem?
<pragmaticenigma> k_sze, microcode doesn't require a reboot because it can be applied after BIOS has applied its stored version.
<sarnold> k_sze: probably it's not a big deal -- often times the microcode updates also need corresponding kernel changes, which will set the reboot needed flag
<pragmaticenigma> k_sze, the microcode supplied by an OS vendor is typically applied during the boot sequence. After the machine is first turned on. The BIOS or UEFI system loads its ROM saved version of the Microcode. Once the BIOS/Firmware hands control off to the booting OS, the OS has an opportunity to "reflash" a different set of microcode. The microcode from the OS can be applied at anytime. However, to be most effective, it is a good idea
<pragmaticenigma> to reboot after such an update is applied.
<k_sze> pragmaticenigma, so you mean the microcode update can be applied even when Ubuntu is already completed booted up and I'm logged into a desktop session.
<k_sze> s/completed/completely/
<pragmaticenigma> k_sze, it can be, however your system may encounter instability which is why it's a good idea to reboot when you see that update
<sarnold> you may be able to get the microcode loader to load new microcode after boot but because this can lead to severe reliability problems, the early boot loading mechanism is the only supported mechanism
<k_sze> I see.
<k_sze> Let me reboot then, heh.
<pragmaticenigma> k_sze, Mozilla has a KB article about Firefox instability after microcode updates. They recommend always rebooting after installing the microcode update in the OS
<Bashing-om> k_sze: "Unpacking intel-microcode (3.20191115.1ubuntu0.18.04.2) over (3.20191115.1ubuntu0.18.04.1) ... >> intel-microcode: microcode will be updated at next boot
<Bashing-om> "
<k_sze> pragmaticenigma, I see.
<GBGames> I'm running 18.04, and periodically, I find that my machine has crashed. Unfortunately, I am having a hard time troubleshooting what has happened. Any help? Normally, I leave my monitor on and the screen goes dark when idle, and when I hit a key on the keyboard, the log in screen appears. Sometimes, however, the screen stays dark. I can't ssh in either. I suspect my Nvidia card/proprietary drivers are to blame.
<sarnold> GBGames: is there anything in the logs after you come back up?
<sarnold> GBGames: any outstanding firmware updates?
<GBGames> Mainly because the only things I see in my logs are related to some issues with the graphics card, but I don't know if it is normal or not, and it has been hard to find info online about it.
<sarnold> GBGames: one thing that's been helpful for me is having top or ps auxw running periodically, so I could see what the machine was doing just before it dies
<GBGames> I believe I am up to date on firmware (I will double check next time I reboot). Let me look at my logs and get something specific to pastebin.
<sarnold> fwupdmgr may be able to help with the firmwarew updates
<swift110> sup
<bsdfreak> Hey, Swift! Long time no see.
<bsdfreak> ;-)
<GBGames> Huh, I am having trouble finding the logs that mention the video card. But here's the paste of my syslog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qJRjXzhB9F/
<bsdfreak> Anything from lspci?
<sarnold> samba reload probably happened due to the new dhcp assignment
<GBGames> sarnold: Ah, that makes sense. I wonder if there was a bit of a brown out and the router reset? The computer is on UPS, but the router isn't.
<sarnold> GBGames: it's entirely possible that something is being silly :)
<swift110> how r u bsdfreak
<GBGames> sarnold: I've been tolerating this for a long time. I can go weeks without a reboot, and then there are days like today when the machine just won't respond twice and I need to reboot it manually. Also, sometimes when a software update requires a reboot, it won't shut down, so the OS is down but the computer is still on and won't finish the reboot.
<GBGames> So I figure there has to be some weird configuration related to power management or the hardware is slightly glitchy.
<sarnold> GBGames: ugh that sounds frustrating :( the 'shutdown but not off' thing feels more like firmware end of the world..
<GBGames> Well, fwupdmgr finds nothing needing an update. Thanks for that tip, though. I didn't even know it was on my machine.
<sarnold> GBGames: dang. I wonder if that's beucase there's no updates, or because your vendor doesn't publish updates through this channel.. heh
<GBGames> The computer is a Dell XPS 8700, and it says "Recent IoT, XPS, Latitude, Precision, and Optiplex hardware is supported. For older systems not supported by LVFS, the vendor recommends creating personalized update notifications using the Dell support site." I don't know if mine is older or not.
<sarnold> hmm I don't see xps 8700 on https://fwupd.org/lvfs/devices/
<bsdfreak> That's a pretty old build, right?
<GBGames> Well, anyway, I can't find logs pointing to the video card, and the logs I do have don't seem to point to anything. I once tried keeping an SSH connection open from a separate machine, and the only thing I saw was that the connection dropped eventually. I believe I tail -f the logs and that is how I saw the nvidia card errors leading up to it.
<bsdfreak> What's the service tag?
<GBGames> bsdfreak: I bought it in 2013, yes.
<GBGames> But I didn't start using it in earnest until last year. It was a backup machine, and my main one finally died.
<bsdfreak> Gotcha.
<bsdfreak> Have you run a 2 pass memtest on it just to be sure it's not the RAM?
<GBGames> So I got a new power supply and a new nvidia card, and otherwise popped in a few hard drives I had to spare.
<GBGames> Heh, no, I keep forgetting I want to do that overnight.
<GBGames> But there was an attempt at a single pass that I gave up on after multiple hours. No errors, but it was still nowhere near done.
<sarnold> iirc the 'random' one's always given me quickest results
<GBGames> So I guess that's another thing that could be going wrong. Maybe those old hard drives (which are mounted but almost never used) are finicky and causing a problem? I suppose I can try to remove them next time and see if it helps with stability.
<sarnold> it migh be worth a smartctl run on the drives if yuo suspect them
<GBGames> And that's a sudo aptitude install smartmontools for me.
<bsdfreak> Yeah failing drives can cause all manner of weird IO issues.
<GBGames> Well, the drives seem to be functioning fine? At least with the short tests I ran.
<sarnold> nice
<bsdfreak> GBG: My advice if you want to get to the nitty gritty of this is to run a two pass memtest86+ overnight and if that psses then a full hard drive sector scan.
<bsdfreak> Also check system temperatures, clean fans.
<trick17> o
<bsdfreak> There's a GPU testing utility too IIRC.
<bsdfreak> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/FgBzA47v/
<bsdfreak> Arg, didn't mean to paste it that way. My apologies.
<bsdfreak> https://www.pcsuggest.com/gpu-benchmarking-and-stress-testing-in-linux/
<GBGames> Thanks, bsdfreak! I'll check that out.
<Tuor> Hi, I'm running kubuntu 19.10. I have 3 screens, but this problem also is happening when I only have one screen...
<Tuor> Where normaly was my main screen is now no desktop and now menu bar. I can move my mouse and windows on this screen.
<Tuor> I can't any menu bar to other screens. I can start programms with alt+space/alt+f2.
<Tuor> I can use this programms normaly as it seems.
<Tuor> Just my Desktop and menu bar / task list is not working
<Tuor> As I'm typing I realize, I maybe have to ask in #kde or #kubuntu. I'll ask there to. I don't know which part of my system is causing the problem...
<Tuor> I also asked in #kde and will report any solutions into the other channel, if found.
<patstoms> i have ubuntu which automatically goes in recovery mode
<patstoms> i can't really understand reason from journalctl -xb
<patstoms> maybe there is some hints what i should search?
<patstoms> startx shows some errors, seems like i will start with that
<tatertots> patstoms: are you chatting from the PC right now?
<patstoms> no
<tatertots> first time you installed Linux on the system?
<patstoms> seems like error is not related, it is some issue when i do su nonroot and then startx
<patstoms> from root startx gives black screen
<patstoms> no, it was working at some point, but then i reinstalled grub and now this issue
<tatertots> have you tried any other versions or flavors of Linux with success?
<tatertots> so it was working fine..and then you made configuration changes (reinstalled grub) and now you only boot to recovery
<tatertots> worst case ...reinstall ..and try not to repeat the same actions
<AugustusCaesar24> if i dont use my track pad after a while it freezes
<AugustusCaesar24> is there a way i can get it to stop doing that
<Tuor> Restarting plasma did work around temporary until the next login...
<hansh> user01 you really should add iflag=fullblock to that, i've experienced dd doing some data-corrupting schenaningans without it =/
<hansh> .. albeit that was over netcat
<phocking> oh hi frens
<phocking> i need to netboot ubuntu with a kickstart file, is there a way to do that without having to master an iso?
<phocking> i was thinking i should be able to point at a github gist or something
<phocking> should i just use packer?
<maelcum> hello. purely out of curiosity - when and why did ubuntu move the X session to tty1?
<ecstoian> Hi everyone. Is there any way I can drop to busybox by changing kernel parameters in GRUB ?
<ecstoian> I want to simulate a situation where the system fails to fully boot the system, and thus reverts to a limited busybox environment.
<Jonopoly> can microsoft teams run on ubuntu?
<jeremy31> ecstoian: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/71754/how-can-i-force-a-ubuntu-kernel-to-fail-mounting-and-drop-into-the-initramfs-r
<yuradoc> hello. what do: libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libgl1-mesa-dev but it will not be installed or libgl-dev
<yuradoc> i did switch fully to amd descrete video and after that i have "broken packages" very often
<yuradoc> the message above is one that happands often
<yuradoc> "sudo apt-get install -f" doesn't help
<yuradoc> can't find easy solution
<yuradoc> example: sudo apt install qt5-default qtbase5-dev outputs that too
<luckybunny> I'm having crazy input issues. Mouse is laggy enough to be completely unusable. Meanwhile there's nothing swallowing up memory or cpu
<luckybunny> Seems like it's dropping keystrokes too
<luckybunny> Seems as though the system is actually running just fine... But it's just acting like it's struggling
<EriC^^> luckybunny: what does free -h give?
<luckybunny> I have htop running on tty2. Very low memory usage. Cpu almost zero
<luckybunny> Mem 7.8Gi used 939Mi free 4.7Gi
<luckybunny> Plus more, but yeah... That gives a solid picture
<luckybunny> Lol
<luckybunny> I'm just lost as to what to check next
<luckybunny> testing
<luckybunny> sems keybard nput works ok
<luckybunny> or not quie
<luckybunny> lol
<luckybunny> definitely dropping keystrokes
<ne2k> any nifty bit of software that's part of ubuntu that would allow me to control a panel indicator light/text/whatever with a simple bash script? i.e. without having to write my own applet
<ne2k> i guess a bit like zenity but for the panel
<ne2k> ah, yad. let me look at that. seems old
<luckybunny> I seem to remember there was a separate help channel somewhere
<luckybunny> tried #ubuntu-help, but that's invite only
<elias_a> luckybunny: What is wrong with asking here?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<luckybunny> I did... It helps to broaden horizons, though
<Klanticus> hey guys, Is there any know issue with Ubuntu 18.04 laptops, (m2) SSDs and ACPI? I have a new Dell laptop that works perfectly while connected to AC Power, but will remount the main partition in RO mode soon after going to battery power while doing IO
<Klanticus> this is what I've got on dmesg after unplugging -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dRnX69yY5J/
<lotuspsychje> Klanticus: wich kernel does this happen please? is your bios up to date?
<mrchairman> To fully remove a snap, do I just delete its file in ~/snap ?
<Chunkyz> Why is chromium now installed with snap?!
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Chunkyz
<ubottu> Chunkyz: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Chunkyz> ? I don't want to discuss it lotuspsychje
<Chunkyz> I'm asking why it changed
<lotuspsychje> Chunkyz: that fits under a discussion question
<Chunkyz> No.
<lotuspsychje> Chunkyz: we are trying to divide real ubuntu issues, from discussing questions here, please understand
<Klanticus> lotuspsychje: kernel 5.0.0-37-generic
<lotuspsychje> Klanticus: would you have older kernels in your list to test with?
<Klanticus> I'm not sure whether the bios is fully updated or not. Will have to check that
<Klanticus> No, I've installed Ubuntu just a few days ago, so I only have this one
<lotuspsychje> Klanticus: bios version would show in your dmesg, or with inxi -F
<lotuspsychje> Klanticus: to test other higher kernel, we reccomend !mainline
<Klanticus> lotuspsychje: bios seem to be updated. What do you mean with mainline?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | Klanticus
<ubottu> Klanticus: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Klanticus> ah, ok. I'll try to update
<lotuspsychje> Klanticus: its not really an update, but a higher kernel test, to see if your issues crosses several kernels
<Klanticus> lotuspsychje: It looks like the problem is gone now, however I don't get wifi anymore (missing firmware). Do you know how to solve that?
<hansh> lotuspsychje, mainline kernel build with the usual ubuntu patches, or vanilla kernel builds?
<lotuspsychje> Klanticus: lets try to fix 1 issue at time, maybe you can file a bug on kernel -37 first on your first issue?
<Klanticus> yeah, sure
<lotuspsychje> Klanticus: can you boot into -37 and use ubuntu-bug linux from there please?
<Klanticus> lotuspsychje: I have a meeting right now, but will do it as soon as possible
<lotuspsychje> Klanticus: thank you, meanwhile you can use your wifi working on -37 right?
<Klanticus> lotuspsychje: I have another computer (the one I'm using to talk to you) for that. Thanks for worrying :)
<lotuspsychje> Klanticus: ok great, after you filed the bug, ask again about your wifi chipset here, and the volunteers will help you
<Klanticus> thanks!
<jack> that installer annoys me :/
<jack> "setting up devices" - but all it does is
<jack> Memory pressure relief: Total: res = 5406720/5447680/40960, res+swap = 5271552/5271552/0
<jack> Memory pressure relief: Total: res = 5439488/5443584/4096, res+swap = 5267456/5267456/0
<jack> Memory pressure relief: Total: res = 5439488/5439488/0, res+swap = 5271552/5271552/0
<jack> blurb? who cares?
<yuradoc> Hey guys - I need latest qt 5.13, but it's 5.12 from repo?
<krunkleton> what's a way to create a light (~20%) CPU load in the background?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | yuradoc
<ubottu> yuradoc: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<yuradoc> am i doing someth wrong. I did install that through: sudo apt install qt5-default
<wintenewt> Hi, I upgraded to 19.10 today and now I am experiencing ~1 second hangs every 5 seconds or so, in many applications. I am running i3 as window manager and it only happens there, not in Unity. Is there some new Unity service that has been introduced that I need to be running to avoid this?
<yuradoc> qt 5.13 release date: 19.06.2019
<wintenewt> oh, not Unity, guess it's GNOME again now? Same question, different desktop environment.
<lordcirth_> wintenewt, what release did you upgrade from?
<lordcirth_> And what graphics card & drivers?
<GreatEmerald> I'm trying to update qgis on xenial to 3.X (from ubuntugis ppa), but for some reason apt thinks that it's a "downgrade" to go from 1:2.18.16+24xenial to 3.4.6+dfsg-1~xenial1. Any ideas as to why?
<GreatEmerald> Now I need to manually specify all the version numbers of 3, which is quite difficult
<wintenewt> lordcirth_: 19.04, I believe? Intel card, UHD Graphics 620. i915 driver.
<ioria> GreatEmerald, apt-cache policy qgis
<wintenewt> I used to have stutters like this because I had no dbus service that could show notifications, so any program showing a notification would instead hang for a few seconds. But I fixed that by running dunst. So now I suspect there's some periodic communication with something else that is failing.
<Klanticus> lotuspsychje: bug reported -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1855304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1855304 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Device(m2 ssd) remounts in readonly (sometimes with data corruption) mode only in battery mode" [Undecided,New]
<jack> question: if my installer is stuck in the "setting up devices" phase...
<jack> only ouputting stuu like
<jack> *stuff
<jack> Memory pressure relief: Total: res = 5685248/5685248/0, res+swap = 5341184/5341184/0
<jack> Memory pressure relief: Total: res = 5685248/5685248/0, res+swap = 5349376/5349376/0
<jack> Memory pressure relief: Total: res = 5681152/5681152/0, res+swap = 5349376/5349376/0
<jack> Memory pressure relief: Total: res = 5668864/5668864/0, res+swap = 5341184/5341184/0
<jack> Memory pressure relief: Total: res = 5660672/5660672/0, res+swap = 5337088/5337088/0
<lordcirth_> !paste | jack
<ubottu> jack: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jack> ...should i ctrl-c that?
<lotuspsychje> Klanticus: thank you very much for reporting your bug!
<ioria> Klanticus, http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=134120   but no activity; i suggest to check the SATA settings in your BIOS
<Klanticus> I'm doing some experiments now. I've disabled laptop mode when on battery and it's working fine so far
<swift110> hey all
<lordcirth_> swift110, hi
<swift110> how are you lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> swift110, good thanks. This is the Ubuntu support channel. Do you have a support question?
<swift110> lordcirth_, oh goodness ill check out the offtopic channel then since I am not looking for support at the moment
<swift110> thanks lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> you are welcome
<Chunkyz> How can I downgrade chromium now it's installed with snap?
<Chunkyz> Support question ^
<lmat> ioria: Thanks so much for resurrecting my laptop that has been dead these 6 months. I wish I had one to give to you ^_^
<ioria> lmat, no worries
<lmat> ioria: I have a machine you can use "off-site". Do you need someone to hold a hard drive for your off-site backup? I have a friend with one of my laptops in his house with a hard drive attached and I rsync every night for off-site backup
<ioria> lmat, not atm, but it's very kind of you
<genii> Chunkyz: sudo snap revert chromium-browser
<Chunkyz> genii: what does it revert to?
<pragmaticenigma> Chunkyz, read the documentation: https://www.mankier.com/8/snap#Commands-revert
<te_x> Hey, I'm running ubuntu on my laptop and tried to install another ubuntu on an external hard drive. Unfortunatly this broke grub on my internal hard drive and now it always takes me to a "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported." How can I boot into my OS?
<te_x> I've found a few guides saying to do:
<te_x> set prefix=(installation_partition)/boot/grub/
<te_x> insmod normal
<te_x> normal
<te_x> but it doens't seem to do anything for me
<pragmaticenigma> te_x, Have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<te_x> pragmaticenigma I've tried the graphical way (boot-repair), but no success
<warriorf2rGod> I recently purchased a 4k monitor to add to my 3 monitor setup.  For some reason when I enable to 4k monitor it will shut off the 4k monitor and another 1080p monitor, and shove everything to one monitor.  If I disable the 4k monitor my 2 1080P monitors start working.  Any ideas?  I have tried purging and reinstalling nvidia drivers as well as blowing away all instances of xorg.conf.
<pragmaticenigma> te_x, I'm not sure how to repair grub beyond what's listed on that page I'm affraid. What I can say is that when you install to an external drive, make sure you do not let the installer update the MBR and/or GRUB. It was an option during the installation that was likely enabled by default
<pragmaticenigma> warriorf2rGod, Are you trying to drive all those monitors from one graphics card?
<te_x> pragmaticenigma Thanks :)  I've specificaly said that grub should be installed in the external drive but somehow the internal disk was also modified
<OerHeks> important: how is that 4k monitor connected, DP or hdmi?
<pragmaticenigma> te_x, That's what I'm saying... you shouldn't have let it install grub
<pragmaticenigma> at all
<warriorf2rGod> pragmaticenigma: Yes.  An nvidia 1070.
<warriorf2rGod> pragmaticenigma: I have it hooked up through DP right now.  Let me try swiching it out for hdmi
<OerHeks> DP is good
<OerHeks> i guess 1 DP 4k and 1 hdmi HD would work together too?
<pragmaticenigma> warriorf2rGod, have you checked the specifications of that card? It probably has an upper limit to the number of pixels it can drive. Meaning, all those monitors add up to more pixels than the card can support. The 1070 series supports a combined total of 7680x4320@60Hz resolution
<warriorf2rGod> pragmaticenigma: Looks like it was because of the dp input.  I changed it out for an hdmi cord and it is working now.  Thanks!
<OerHeks> can you chainlink that DP monitor with hdmi?
<OerHeks> gpu > dp > 4k > hdmi > hd
<Apachez> so I modified an ubuntu iso using ISO Master (replaced the filesystem.squashfs with an updated one) - the modified ISO boots fine and I can create a usb drive using "Startup Disk Creator", but the USB created out of the modified ISO refuse to boot... any hints on how to troubleshoot this or what did I miss?
<pragmaticenigma> Apachez, this channel focuses its support on the official images provided through Ubuntu's and Canonical's distribution portals. Perhaps a channel like ##linux could help?
<gry> Apachez: you could try another program for writing the iso to the usb
<gry> Apachez: perhaps as simple as 'dd'
<pragmaticenigma> gry, The "startup disk creator" as are most USB flashing tools, are wrappers around "dd"
<Apachez> pragmaticenigma: well its ubuntu related because startup disk creator is being used
<Apachez> and that usually works out of the box
<Apachez> but this particular iso refuses to boot when using startup disk creator, however burning the iso on a dvd and boot from there it will work
<Apachez> so the iso isnt entirely broken
<Apachez> or perhaps ISO Master was the wrong tool to replace the file within the iso?
<pragmaticenigma> Apachez, Why are you changing the filesystem in the first place?
<Apachez> any hints for other ISO modifying apps in ubuntu that will retain the booting capabilities of the iso being modified?
<Apachez> pragmaticenigma: its a custom thingy
<ioria> cubic
<gry> Apachez: can you write the original .iso to a usb
<gry> Apachez: and then make the custom modifications in that
<gry> Apachez: see discussion at https://askubuntu.com/questions/882845/how-do-i-modify-an-ubuntu-iso-and-keep-it-bootable\
<bprompt> Apachez:  if it works on DVD and not on usb, it may just have been the iso editing tool, as far as I know, you can include data or information on the bootable part for disk geometry, in which case it may work only with such geometry, namely in this case for optical devices  and not usb
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I'm using ubuntu 18.04. This morning I rebooted. After I log in, Gnome runs for a few minutes and then dies. After it dies the screen drops back to a terminal mode that shows the startup log. The last message is '[ok] Started Gnome Display Manager'
<bprompt> Apachez:  that said, you can hmmm also burn the official Ubuntu ISO, give it some persistent storage, boot it up, once boot it up, you can install or make modifications to the booted session, when shutting down, the persistent storage will retain those modifications on any subsequent boots
<bobdobbs> iirc, I used to be able to press ctrl+alt+f[n] to switch between sessions. I tried to do this, but it in my situation that combo doesn't do anything
<bobdobbs> I'm not entirely sure how to describe the problem, because I don't know if gnome is actually crashing. If it did, I'd expect to see errors on the screen I'm looking at. It seems like gnome just... stops
<pragmaticenigma> bobdobbs, /var/log/syslog or checking journald is likely to have an entry for the crash
<bobdobbs> I've got no way to access the system. I can't use ctrl+alt+f[n] to drop to a terminal.  The screen I'm on just echo's back any keyboard input
<bobdobbs> ctld+d | ctrl+c just echo back their respective characters
<auk> hello channel
<auk> can anyone recommend a (standalone) program to browse and launch .desktop files?
<sarnold> bobdobbs: stty -sane ? reset?
<bobdobbs> oh wait... something is happening. My monitors are showing the 'kubuntu' startup logo
<bobdobbs> sarnold: what is 'stty -sane' ?
<auk> i specifically need something that launches its own window (not an applet or menu). And it needs to provide a list/grid/whatever of all apps, with no typing
<sarnold> bobdobbs: it'll help repair a lot of busted terminals
<auk> i already use synapse and other type-to-launch launchers. I need one that can provide an overview to browse installed apps, without needing to search
<Apachez> gry: the confusing part is that the iso boots just fine when burned onto a dvd
<Apachez> but using startup disk creator is says everything went fine but it wont boot
<Apachez> and thanks for the link
<auk> ...so basicalyl i'm looking for something that provides the kind of browsing that GNOME-shell does, but a standalone app
<bobdobbs> That's odd. I haven't done anything. Gnome started again. But now it looks different. There are now two gray bars on one screen: one bar at the top, the other at the bottom
<bobdobbs> The Applications menu looks completely different
<bobdobbs> My Gnome appears to be high
<bobdobbs> Maybe I should try switching desktop environments. Is KDE still a thing?
<lordcirth_> Yes, KDE is still quite popular.
<bobdobbs> I might install it. It's been a few years since I last gave it a whirl. I quiet liked it.
<gry> bobdobbs: you may want to try gnome with a new OS user in case your configuration files are the issue
<bobdobbs> that's an idea
<gry> Apachez: if it gives an error message when booting, sharing that may be a bit helpful
<auk> hmm, xfce4-appfinder might do the trick
<bprompt> Apachez:  startup disk creator IIRC is just a GUI for burning the iso, everything went fine means, the burning went fine, that doesn't mean the copied blob is perfect, but sounds like the iso contains some optical geometry data to work on optical media only
<Apachez> yeah thats the odd thing
<Apachez> however filesystem.size isnt modified
<Apachez> I guess Ill have to test if that somehow affect the output of startup disk creator
<Apachez> gry: nothing, booting dvd works fine, booting usb dont
<Apachez> but using original ubuntu iso works with both dvd and usb on the same box (and same usb drive)
<gry> did you try to copy to usb first and then modify the one directory which you needed
<nabblet> Hi
<gry> Hi nabblet
<codebam> hey, does anyone here know how much canonical support costs? for an educational institution
<codebam> I'm just curious
<codebam> I want to compare windows 10, chrome os, and ubuntu
<codebam> for support costs
<OerHeks> the advantage package, not sure if that is per machine or 50..
<OerHeks> !advantage
<OerHeks> https://buy.ubuntu.com/
<codebam> OerHeks not advantage, that would be for development
<codebam> I mean the equivalent of windows 10 licensing costs, but for the support portion not the license
<codebam> like if a university wanted to license per student for example
<sarnold> codebam: it depends on what you're doing: if you want to install a supported LTS within the "standard support" lifetime of the LTS, the licensing cost is $0
<OerHeks> i think you need to contact canonical, https://ubuntu.com/pricing
<sarnold> codebam: if you want to buy ESM to provide for support *after* the end of standard support, that costs money, and I believe ubuntu advantage is the way to get there
<OerHeks> for livepatch/esm, that is free for personal use
<sarnold> codebam: if you'd like commercial support contract on those machines for support tickets and so on, that is also part of ubuntu advantage
<OerHeks> https://ubuntu.com/esm
<codebam> oh, so that's still advantage
<codebam> okay cool
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> Does this Uni run a mirror yet?
<codebam> nah we don't. I could try I guess. I'm a student, but I work and know people in our IT dept who would have to set that up
<codebam> how much storage would I need. is 5TB enough?
<OerHeks> it could save bandwidth ..
<sarnold> 5tb's more than enough
<codebam> okay cool. we don't have ubuntu running, this was so I can show how we're paying $168 per W10 license instead of $25 for ubuntu
<sarnold> if you're happy with getting help on irc and askubuntu.com and so on, it could even be $0
<codebam> hmm... is that why universities run mirrors? to save bandwidth?
<OerHeks> there should be no reason indeed, even Disney+ is fixed.
<sarnold> but a lot of places really do like having someone to help file bugs and so on
<sarnold> codebam: and faster install / updates etc
<OerHeks> codebam, yes, and avoiding the situation if the wan is down, things stop.
<codebam> true yeah
<codebam> oh yeah, makes sense
<OerHeks> but costs in bandwidth, sure 1st place
<sarnold> codebam: you could also run squid-deb-proxy to cache the packages that are installed / updated -- it's less work to setup and configure than the mirror, takes far less disk space too, but I think it's less convenient to configure
<codebam> oh I see cool
<codebam> I think the main problem with something like this ever succeeding is that I'm the only person who would have any idea how to set something like this up
<codebam> and I don't get paid enough to even bother suggesting it let alone doing it
<codebam> 50 cents above minimum, if you were wondering
<sarnold> codebam: yeah, it's important to get some kind of buy-in from others for something to become a success
<sarnold> codebam: a small lab off in the corner for CS, math, physics, biology, etc folks might be just the trick..
<codebam> are the desktop essential licenses per machine or per user?
<codebam> sarnold problem with that is that it doesn't really save any money, because windows licenses are per user
<codebam> so it's all or nothing
<sarnold> codebam: those'll be per-machine I think
<sarnold> codebam: ugggh :(
<codebam> maybe first things first could get the servers migrated from windows to ubuntu haha. no one would go for that though because they'd lose the microsoft AD support
<codebam> would probably help with uptime though :shrug:
<sarnold> I left windows before AD, so I've not tried it myself, but I think samba can do (some?) AD things
<codebam> oh LDAP would be for AD
<codebam> I think?
<codebam> the way the ubuntu documentation is set up it says to use k8s. which is probably a good idea anyways
<sarnold> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Setting_up_Samba_as_an_Active_Directory_Domain_Controller
<sarnold> kubernetes sure sounds like it's got a lot of neat stuff but it also sounds like a lot of overkill for some uses
<codebam> yeah true
<codebam> that's cool. thanks
<Apachez> I always forgets, instead of physically removing a newly paritioned usb you can run some command that does similar like partrefresh or such, anyone remember the exact command?
<codebam> anyone have any suggestions as to how me as a 4th year cs student can suggest this to our IT dept. I work as a level 1 support
<Apachez> partprobe
<Apachez> thanks Apachez :)
<codebam> haha
<Apachez> darn... didnt fully work
<Apachez> still needed to physically remove the drive to make kernel spot the changes :(
<codebam> usually fdisk and parted run partprobe automatically don't they?
<Apachez> yeah
<Apachez> but I use dd to clear the partitions
<codebam> ahh okay
<Apachez> handy for the iso9660 onto usb cases
<Apachez> so I was hoping I could avoid physically remove the drive each time
<Apachez> gladly I use a short usb extender cable between the box and the drive so I wont wear out the usb contact in the box :)
<Apachez> if poop hits the fan I will only have to replace this short extender cable
<Apachez> and in case someone else wonders how you can boot from a usb using virtualbox in ubuntu, https://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-a-usb-flash-drive-in-virtualbox/ :)
#ubuntu 2019-12-06
<rud0lf> hello... i like my boot listing (nosplash boot option) clean - in the means that there are no errors.. lately it started to display few messages (not necessarily together) Invalid PKCS11 signature - how can i investigate the problem (system is UEFI, secure boot is off)
<rud0lf> ?
<rud0lf> Invalid or Untrusted, i'm not sure
<rud0lf> would be signed driver problem?
<sarnold> rud0lf: can you pastebin the thing? someone may be able to suggest what needs changing
<rud0lf> i'm saying what i have read in boot... do i need journalctl -xe or something?
<sarnold> yeah, look there first, if it's not there poke around in /var/log/ .. it may or may not be written in there, too
<rud0lf> NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  430.50  Thu Sep  5 22:36:31 CDT 2019 -> PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key
<rud0lf> that's one of the problems
<rud0lf> (i ask before google hunting) can i add my own certificate to the list of trusted certs and sign drivers for secure boot?
<rud0lf> nvm the last line, found the perfect solution
<rud0lf> and also solution for all i asked i think - create own certificate, sign drivers, and import custom certificate by UEFI menu
<rud0lf> if anyone had ever similar problem - https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-sign-things-for-secure-boot
<sarnold> oh nice
<catalyst_> Hello
<OerHeks> :)
<catalyst_> OerHeks: Hi
<catalyst_> INFO
<sarnold> ?
<Kon-> Is there a list of 32-bit libraries that have been greenlit for inclusion in 20.04?
<OerHeks> Kon-, perhaps there is, seek support in #ubuntu+1 for now, start https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/i386 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal
<OerHeks> !focal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<OerHeks> 3654 results .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/i386?text=.
<Bashing-om> Kon-: See too: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=32-bit-Ubuntu-20.04-LTS-Plans
<Kon-> Thanks for that
<fairuz> Good day people
<fairuz> I've seen this line "CRON[20973]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php/sessionclean ] && if [ ! -d /run/systemd/system ]; then /usr/lib/php/sessionclean; fi)" in my syslog, I wonder what does it do? and how it affect my logged in users
<leftyfb> fairuz: it's for php sessions. Not users.
<callipyg0us> I'm *attempting* to run Ubuntu and Unity on a touch device
<callipyg0us> A "slate" computer
<callipyg0us> but the touchscreen becomes unresponsive after a few minutes of using it
<callipyg0us> though plugging in an external keyboard, seems fine then
<callipyg0us> same problem in gnome3 and other Linux'es
<callipyg0us> touchscreen becomes unresponsive
<sarnold> weird :/
<callipyg0us> maybe it's an issue with the hardware
<callipyg0us> I'll see what it's like in Windows
<sarnold> that's a lot of area to cover.. hardware? software? which program if software?
<sarnold> ah good if you've got another os you can try that's a good start
<callipyg0us> I'll give it a go
<harisamin> hi there
<harisamin> i currently don't have a live cd/usb and i'm trying to fix a parittion of unallocated psace and resize my current parittion
<harisamin> eveyrthing i'm reading is saying there
<harisamin> is on way to resize the current parittion to take the unallocated parition's space without using a live cd/usb
<harisamin> i guess i'm wondering if there's a solution to do it without a live cd/usb
<Bashing-om> harisamin: Uh huh -no can operate on a partition whos file system is in use - hence the liveUSB or another installed operating system.
<k_sze> Does anybody know how to get vice actually working on ubuntu?
<callipygous> hmm yeha, dunno what's going on with the touchscreen "slate"
<callipygous> windows 7 seemed ok
<callipygous> didn't glitch on me
<callipygous> best operating system for a SAMSUNG Slate 7?
<spitzi> Hello, using Ubuntu 16.04. I have several machines, one of which exports an NFS share. I successfully mounted the share on one of the other machines, but for the rest, the mount hangs and timeouts on "mount.nfs: trying text-based options". Googling doesn't help, any advice?
<spitzi> Ah, obviously, it was a firewall block
<gordonjcp> hi
<gordonjcp> is there a way in "normal" Ubuntu to disconnect wifi without turning off wifi?
<gordonjcp> either that, or leave it connected but prioritise the 4G adaptor over wifi
<jeremy31> gordonjcp: open the Ubuntu Software program and search for disconnect wifi
<zamba> i have issues getting output through my nvidia card when connected through a KVM system.. i see the screen connected: "Lenovo Group Limited LEN P27q-10 (DFP-0): connected" but no output
<zamba> if i connect a screen locally, then i get image: "Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): connected"
<zamba> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zF7JMrQvKG/
<zamba> anyone making any sense of that?
<zamba> could it be that the mode is set wrong? how can i override that?
<gordonjcp> jeremy31: I understand those words individually but not the actual sentence
<jeremy31> gordonjcp: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/08/add-disconnect-wifi-option-ubuntu-18-04/
<winternewt> Hi, I was in here asking about long stutters in some applications (firefox, visual studio code, keepassxc) that started happening after I upgraded to 19.10, if I run i3 as window manager. Well I figured out a workaround: if I run compton (a standalone compositing manager) the stutters go away. So it appears to have something to do with communication with the window manager and expectations of support
<winternewt> for compositing?
<gordonjcp> jeremy31: that doesn't seem to show up in 19.10
<winternewt> anyhow, I'm not going to dwell much on it for now as I have work to do, but it could be a useful workaround for others and perhaps a clue as to where the problem is.
<manwhitnoname> hello
<manwhitnoname> volume group vg0 not found on boot how to fix it
<gordonjcp> meh, once again Gnome3 trying to be too clever and failing
<manwhitnoname> anybody has hint?
<gordonjcp> manwhitnoname: have you actually got lvm working in your kernel?
<manwhitnoname> well in rescue mode i can mount it
<manwhitnoname> i see all pvs and vgs but when i reboot i get that
<manwhitnoname> ubuntu 18.04
<glachas> Hi everyone, I want to create desktop shortcut for which I created .desktop file in the same directory where the main binary is. Binary imports a file(it is successful) which imports another file(import error that is unable to locate the file). But when I am running the binary alone it is working fine. What could go wrong?
<glachas> I am using ubuntu 18.04
<glachas> If I am placing the binary in /usr/share/applications, error is same
<manwhitnoname> https://0bin.net/paste/MdBKLKEgo8hClQIF#G9duH1Q+TjVQwsv3LtJ1pXZD-3g+c75/JZwuIocBkZD
<Anthaas> Hi all - something on my machine is creating volumes. I have $HOME/disk, $HOME/disk1, and $HOME/disk2 - how can I find out what is doing it?
<Anthaas> They are 93MB, 57MB, and 24MB respectively.
<Anthaas> Oops - a mistake. They are mounted at /media
<geirha> gnome lists all the filesystems it finds, that are not listed in /etc/fstab
<geirha> if you click on them, they get mounted under /media
<paul98> trying to do do-release-upgrade to go from 14 to 18, it says I need to install all avaialble update sofr your release before pugrading, when I run apt update, it lists 424 packages which not to upgrade / The following packages have been kept back:
<paul98> can I forxe it to install this updates?
<Cheez> you can, dist-upgrade - but it's advisable to understand what's being kept back and why first. usually it means it has to install new dependencies or remove or upgrade existing ones.
<paul98> well I tried to run it before and it erroed out, I can't remember what the error was though so just trying to get back on thi
<paul98> i run dist-upgrade seems ok, will need reboot see what it does, thanks Cheez
<imi> hi is there a way to check PDF signatures in linux? is there a way to sign PDFs in linux?
<paul98> do i need to worry "No valid sources.list entry found
<paul98> While scanning your repository information no entry about disco could
<paul98> be found.
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> paul98: what does 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999' give?
<paul98> https://termbin.com/0hzs
<paul98> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> paul98: where do you get that error
<paul98> when running sudo do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> paul98: what's your current version? cat /etc/issue
<paul98> Ubuntu 19.04 \n \l
<paul98> hmm
<paul98> i'll leave it
<paul98> I thought it hadn't updated
<paul98> I was on 16.04, wanted to go to 18.04 had bit issues run apt dist-upgrade (I guess this works the same as do-release-upgrade just more agressive
<paul98> although gnome is horrible :(
<callipygous> I'm having issues with the touchscreen on this "slate" samsung going unresponsive after about 15 minutes or so of use....
<callipygous> ....seems to not happen in windows...but happens in Unity and Gnome environments on Ubuntu and OpenSUSE
<callipygous> wow, I haven't used windows ... since '02 til now.. it just, installs updates, doesn't ask...
<callipygous> ...nice
<callipygous> I think I'll give this computer back
<paul98> you can turn that option off to install updates by default
<callipygous> mmm
<callipygous> I don't think I'll even use windows
<callipygous> It can probably do what I want but...
<Cheez> same with most oses really, osx, macos, android, windows, all update by default without asking because when they ask, no one does it
<paul98> no one likes doing updates
<paul98> will unity work on 19.04 ?
<callipygous> I'm pretty sure I have it working on 19.04
<callipygous> Unless I'm running 18.xx
<callipygous> want me to check?
<paul98> be nice
<paul98> before i commit
<paul98> i just don't like gnome :(
<callipygous> how do I tell?
<callipygous> what version
<callipygous> uname -a doesn't give the version of Ubuntu
<paul98> cat /etc/release
<callipygous> no such file here
<paul98> my bad /etc/lsb-release
<callipygous> It says 19.10
<paul98> or /etc/os-release
<paul98> that will do me
<callipygous> and Unity is running fine
<callipygous> :)
<paul98> :) thanks
<escanor> hi i cannot open my terminal in ubuntu
<escanor> only i get option of xterminal
<tiggster79> escanor: install another terminal from the software centre
<escanor> installed
<tiggster79> can you open it?
<escanor> yep
<tiggster79> sweet
<escanor> BUt it comes with a message that /opt/..some file setup.bash not found
<tiggster79> sounds like you have something screwy going on besides just your previous terminal not launching
<escanor> And one more issue i have installed conda python and have env base
<escanor> my console always opens in env enviroment by default
<escanor> tiggster79: yep don't know whats coming next
<escanor> The pc running fine but don't know what will happen when i give a restart
<escanor> Is there any tool to check the same?
<escanor> Or how can i restore the system to its previous state without deleting any file
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj! Hello!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<Tuor> Hi, why does the new ubuntu server installer write 0 for all partitions in the /etc/fstab?
<rbasak> Tuor: could you pastebin an example please?
<Tuor> fstab: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2hdn7GJkB2/
<Tuor> rbasak: /etc/fstab https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2hdn7GJkB2/
<rbasak> Tuor: thanks. Sorry, I'm doing multiple things at once. I asked a colleague if it's correct.
<rbasak> Tuor: ah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1785354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1785354 in subiquity "/etc/fstab: fs_passno is 0 for all file systems" [Medium,Triaged]
<adrian_1908> Anyone know where I'd find  https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/sysctl.d/50-default.conf  on my system? I found /usr/lib/sysctl.d/50-default.conf, but that's a file with only 2 active commands. Using (X)ubuntu 19.10
<Tuor> rbasak: thx!
<adrian_1908> Found it, files in /etc/sysctl.d/ contain parts of these commands, so they're not in a single 50-default.conf file. I had looked there first of course, but only for 50-default.conf.
<ceed^> I got a Thinkpad X1 Carbon Gen 7 and going to install Ubuntu now. It's a work machine but without data that isn't constantly backed up. I would really like to install with ZFS but it says "experimental".
<ceed^> How experimental is it?
<lotuspsychje_> !zfs | ceed^
<ubottu> ceed^: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<ceed^> lotuspsychje_: I've read that. I just wonder if people use it on computers for every day use. I remember when other features were launched as experimental but the chance of problems were minimal.
<lotuspsychje_> ceed^: you could try bringing up the discussion into #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<ceed^> lotuspsychje_: Good idea, thanks. May fit better there :)
<plouj> I'm experincing a problem with starting my VPN NM connection in Eoan. journalctl says "Failed to request VPN secrets #3: No agents were available for this request." Anyone know how to debug whether an agent is running or not? What agent is it expecting in the first place? I've just rebooted the machine so it should be "fresh'
<plouj> It's a pretty recent Eoan install, but maybe there's some config problem that's causing the required secrets agent fromt starting?
<plouj> Also, I'm pretty sure my secret is stored in the xmlconfig entry of the [vpn-secrets] section of my /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/vpn-conn which makes me wonder why does NM need to talk to a secrets agent if it can get it from its own config.
<plouj> Eh, looks like this is only a problem if doing 'nmcli connection up vpn-conn'. Not a problem when starting the VPN via the GUI
<jwash> hi everyone, i have this tv: https://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-47LN5750-led-tv hooked up to my computer with 18.04. I can't get the refresh rate to 120hz like the tv specs, it's currently at 60hz. the mouse response on the tv is sluggish. should i be able to specify 120hz in the display manager?\
<elias_a> How do I check what media my DVD writer supports?
<leftyfb> elias_a: read the documentation on your DVD writer
<elias_a> I remember there is a command line tool but cannot recall the name.
<elias_a> leftyfb: No papers left. :/
<leftyfb> elias_a: google for the model#?
<ioria> elias_a, maybe is 'wodim', not sure
<ioria> elias_a, or 'dvd+rw-mediainfo'
<elias_a> cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info seems to give the necessary information :)
<elias_a> ioria: dvd+rw-mediainfo gives information about a medium. I need information about the optical device.
<ioria> elias_a, i misread 'what media my DVD writer supports'
<BluesKaj> jwash,  some other setting is slowing down your mouse response, I'm using 60Hz on my samsung led tv and there's nothing sluggish about the mouse response
<jwash> BluesKaj, i just switch from a samsung 40" to the lg 47"
<jwash> was fine with the samsung
<legreffier>   /39
<BluesKaj> jwash,  using hdmi ?
<jwash> yep, same cable
<JonelethIrenicus> when using geary i cant remove an email added from gnome online accounts
<BluesKaj> does LG have different labels on the HDMI inputsn like game, cable/sat, blu-ray etc?
<JonelethIrenicus> the thing is they assume my Google account is also a gmail account
<JonelethIrenicus> it isn't
<JonelethIrenicus> what can i do?
<mouses> JonelethIrenicus: google account = gmail account
<mouses> they are one and the same
<elias_a> mouses: Are they? I have no gmail attached to my google account.
<mouses> elias_a: they are - if you visit mail.google.com and login and all
<elias_a> mouses: No they are not. I just checked.
<elias_a> mouses: It is fully possible to have a google account without enabling gmail.
<mouses> right, but even if not enabled you still 'have it' --> try it.  Create a google account 'without gmail' and send mail to that address.  Then log into gmail.
<mouses> at least that's how it used to be, it's a google service though so they might have changed things *shrug*
<elias_a> mouses: See https://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Google-Account-Without-Gmail
<elias_a> mouses: I do _not_ want to have gmail enabled. I try to use as little google surveillance capitalist services as possible. :)
<mouses> elias_a: yeah, I just noticed that myself - afaik unless they changed anything, you still 'have gmail' though -> you just are not accessing it
<OerHeks> so, geary is an email client, you open google accounts, without email..
<OerHeks> great
<elias_a> mouses: What exactly do you mean by "Create a google account 'without gmail' and send mail to that address.
<leftyfb> Please keep on topic folks. Feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mouses> elias_a: not really on topic, so not too worried about it :)
<ColdKeyboard> sarnold: 2.5+ days and counting without crashing!
<shibboleth> running dhclient manually on a wired interface produces a warning: "cmp: EOF on /tmp/tmp.$foo which is empty"
<shibboleth> bionic current, kernels 4.15, 5.3
<shibboleth> why is dhclient trying to read or do cmp on this non-existent file?
<shibboleth> started happening after security updates last week
<ioria> shibboleth, fresh install or upgrade from xenial 16.04 ?
<shibboleth> fresh
<shibboleth> also, $foo changes every boot
<ioria> shibboleth, there was a bug report but about an upgarde : https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&hs=KSf&channel=fs&ei=sJHqXe6QGMXBgQa51J-QCw&q=dhclient+cmp%3A+EOF+on+%2Ftmp%2Ftmp.%24foo&oq=dhclient+cmp%3A+EOF+on+%2Ftmp%2Ftmp.%24foo&gs_l=psy-ab.3...34261.36050..36339...0.2..0.138.1040.0j9......0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71.2pxda1jNduU&ved=0ahUKEwjuqKfsx6HmAhXFYMAKHTnqB7IQ4dUDCAo&uact=5
<ioria> sorry, shibboleth https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1805183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1805183 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "systemd-resolved constantly restarts on Bionic upgraded from Xenial" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<icfunk> is there proper to create thunar archive plugin for peazip
<icfunk>  I tried to edit "file-roller.tap" it work but in proper way creating archive for multiple files only make for one file
<shibboleth> so, systemd. again?
<ioria> yep
<shibboleth> i suppose there's an impending update to it in the works, re the recent reverse path filtering brouhaha?
<leftyfb> shibboleth: try #ubuntu-security
<PeGaSuS> hi folks. quick question: does lingering needs admin permissions to be enabled or any user can do `loginctl enable-linger $USER`?
<wad> Hey guys. Do you use fail2ban? I've been using it for a long time, but I noticed recently that it seems like it hasn't been updated in a few years. Is there a better tool for this sort of thing?
<pi0> i keep getting this error message when my system starts were can i view the logs for this? https://imgur.com/a/JWsYRxv
<slipttees> hi guys. I have an crazy question. I can change grub legacy for grub UEFI without unistall?
<slipttees> reinstal system?
<shibboleth> depends on whether the drive is mbr- or gpt-formatted
<shibboleth> formatted/partlabel
<benjaoming> Does anyone recall malicious packages ever in Debian/Ubuntu repos? I'm thinking that the question "Has malware ever been discovered in the Debian software repositories?" hasn't been answered for >4 years https://www.quora.com/Has-malware-ever-been-discovered-in-the-Debian-software-repositories
<shibboleth> yet, you'd have to try really hard to be in a position where this is a practical option
<shibboleth> yes
<shibboleth> openssl for instance
<benjaoming> shibboleth: OpenSSL was an upstream vulnerability, not a clearly malicious/malware package. You mean Heartbleed, right?
<mguy> wad: what needs updating?
<shibboleth> nah, more how the deb package couldn't be trusted for key generation :)
<shibboleth> benjaoming, search for regressions. some are mistakes, others could be someone trying to pull a fast one
<wad> mguy: nothing that I know of. I guess they could "release" it, with a 1.0 version.
<dellhem> Hi. How do I manipulate a date stored in a variable? Can I do that with "date"?
<Helenah> Hi
<Helenah> I'm trying to compile st but I get Package fontconfig was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<ioria> Helenah, is libfontconfig1-dev installed ?
<Helenah> I can't find any information on where to get X11/Xatom.h from
<Helenah> I think I found the issue
<Jondhoff59> I'm trying to install over PXE using a preseed file, but the installer fails saying tasksel not found (/var/log/syslog). If I skip and finish the installation, I can apt install tasksel and use it fine. Any ideas?
<ia45ea> .
<adrian_1908> .
<douglas> Where's the best place to download ubuntu? $ wget https://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/ubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso # is failing
<OerHeks> wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/ubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> without https
<d0tsun7> how should i best uninstall and reinstall my nivdia 390 drivers
<d0tsun7> i switched from a geforce gtx 2070 to a geforce gs 7900. after the switch i got a lot of "nvidiapersistenced" errors flooding my logs, so i renamed /lib/udev/rules.d/71-nvidia.rules to 71-nvidia.rules.bak and it stopped the persistenced error. But now when i launch my kvm guest windows 10 machine my ubuntu host crashes. it still  runs my guest, but it full on crashes
<d0tsun7> thats a geforce gtx 1070* not 2070
<d0tsun7> (i moved the 1070 to a vfio gpu passthrough to my windows 10 machine)
<OerHeks> interesting windows issue..
<OerHeks> lolz
<d0tsun7> no...
<OerHeks> \reinstall windows, yes.
<d0tsun7> the windows machine runs fine. it's my ubuntu host machine with the geforce gs 7900 that crashes
<d0tsun7> it's the ubuntu machine i'm needing to fix
<OerHeks> sure, reinstall 390 could fix it.
<d0tsun7> so yeah -- im just looking for the best procedure to wipe that baby clean and reinstall with sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall maybe
<OerHeks> install --reinstall
<d0tsun7> will the reinstall switch take for ubuntu-drivers autoinstall --reinstall
<OerHeks> i think with ubuntu-drivers you need to return to nouveau first, reboot, and run autoinstall
<sparr> My laptop is currently in a state where I can move the mouse and the cursor changes as I hover over things it should change for, but it responds to no keyboard input or mouse click/wh
<sparr> eel events, except for ctrl+alt+F# to change to a virtual console which is where I'm chatting from now
<sparr> before I reboot, is there anything I should try to resolve or diagnose the problem?
<sparr> When I ctrl+alt+F1 back to the GUI I am prompted to enter my password to unlock the session, and that works normally, unlocking back to the same windows I was looking at before (web browser and text editor, chrome and sublime text if that might matter)
<nshirelaptop> howdo i list serial devices in terminal?
<OerHeks> 'devices' as in clients/hardware, or ports?
<OerHeks> dmesg | grep tty # gives ports
#ubuntu 2019-12-07
<Phruis> how can i remove snap from my system?
<OerHeks> one could stop snapd and remove it.. but why?
<Phruis> OerHeks, it might seem silly but many people have reported a bug to canonical about the snap folder showing up in the home directory but they wont fix it
<Phruis> to me it is just a sign of their level of attention to detail
<OerHeks> indeed, it is no bug.
<Phruis> it really is to many people though
<Phruis> the home folder if not a dot file is for the user
<OerHeks> no, you are the 2nd one i hear about it.
<gehn> what's the difference between ~/.config and ~/.local
<Phruis> look at the bug report like 800+
<OerHeks> a single directory where user data is stored, defaulting to ~/.local/share; https://askubuntu.com/questions/14535/whats-the-local-folder-for-in-my-home-directory
<Phruis> OerHeks, sir no one is ever going to use that folder
<OerHeks> Phruis, sure there are, if you use confinement the data will stay in those snap folders.
<OerHeks> like that ~/.local/share, not in your home messing up. pretty neat
<Phruis> I think dot files are fine i am just saying a folder called "snap" that is lower case and doesn't match the other folders and has files most likely MOST users will never touch is out of place and doesn't make logical sense
<entreri> hello, what is the best way to create a user and give him same privileges as root, but without sudo? What were
<entreri> people doing without sudo came around?
<entreri> before sudo came around**
<OerHeks> i guess that would be a terrible idea
<entreri> what were people doing before sudo?
<OerHeks> dunno, clicking windows or ios?
<Ann1ca> 2/q
<rommel> entreri, in gentoo as user su - but there isnt sudo by default as in ubuntu. but you can sudo su if you need the # for extended time in term
<OerHeks> tor the terminal session *only*: sudo -i # would be the ubuntu way
<OerHeks> but granting no sudo use to users, meh..
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Phruis> i tried to uninstall chromium with snap and it is trying to "save" it for me or something and it consumed my entire root partition
<Phruis> i have 0 bytes now
<Phruis> so now it wont remove it
<Phruis> how retarded is this thing?
<Phruis> snap is so messed up even people writing articles about how they have to force it not to retain backups
<Phruis> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/04/how-to-remove-old-snap-versions-to-free.html
<OerHeks> interesting that you are still here, Phruis .. oh ofcourse, it is on an other machine
<Phruis> sorry?
<OerHeks> is there any support question in there?
<Phruis> well sir I am clearly having an issue removing chromium and I have to search on the internet to remove it
<Phruis> it says it MUST be set between 2 and 20
<Phruis> why do I need 2 revisions of a snap?
<OerHeks> 1 more than kernels .. i guess it is by design, though large snaps can be an issue
<Phruis> in my var/log directory what are .journal files?
<robertparkerx> How do I `sudo apt install curl php-cli php-mbstring git unzip` for php 7.3 ? It wants to install 7.2 packages. I have the PPA.
<milkshake> robertparkerx: by adding 7.3
<milkshake> guess its php7.3-cli
<robertparkerx> lol I'm sorry
<robertparkerx> milkshake how do you store a hash as a shell variable
<milkshake> just like how you create a variable
<robertparkerx> $hash = a5c698ffe4b8e849a443b120cd5ba38043260d5c4023dbf93e1558871f1f07f58274fc6f4c93bcfd858c6bd0775cd8d1; ?
<milkshake> you only need $ when you want to call it
<robertparkerx> Nice thank you a lot!
<HokarPokar> Hey guys. I have been facing issue with detecting second HDMI display from ubuntu 18.04 LTS for sometime now. It just stopped working out of the blue. I have taken out time to read solutions posted on stackoverflow and askubuntu before asking it here. Without being too verbose, I want to mention that I don't see the second display on arandr/xrandr.
<HokarPokar> I have uninstalled the previouly installed nvidia drivers. I should be running nouveau driver now. Please help me find a solution
<HokarPokar> And, I know I haven't shared the output of lspci and lshw. But if you think you can help me, I  will share the output of those commands as well.
<HokarPokar> I have already tried running sudo X -configure but it comes back with a seg fault. I can share the stack if anyone wants to look at it. I have tested my display with another laptop, The display works just fine and shouldn't be the casue of the problem
<akemhp> On my setup, HDMI screen is sometimes only detected at login screen, when i turn the screen on and wait a bit.
<HokarPokar> akemhp: It doesn't detect the screen for me. The screen goes into power saving mode and stays that way
<akemhp> HokarPokar, Was it Ubuntu on the other laptop?
<akk> Please don't be insulted by the question, but have you tried a different cable?
<HokarPokar> akemhp: No. The other laptop was running windows. But to add, I have been using this screen for over 2 months now with the ubuntu 18.04 LTSas well
<akk> Not being detected by xrandr makes me think there's something more serious than just X config going on.
<HokarPokar> It was just 2 days before today that it stopped detecting the display
<HokarPokar> akk: Is it normal if lspci shows my nvidia card as 3D controller and not VGA controller. I see that only Intel shows up as a VGA compattible controller
<akk> HokarPokar: Sorry, I wouldn't know, have 0 experience with nvidia. But with nvidia there could always be some kind of weird driver issue involved.
<akemhp> HokarPokar, Because you have an optimus laptop which has both Intel and Nvidia.
<akemhp> Nvidia drivers are prefered on this kind of laptops, i would reinstall them.
<HokarPokar> akemhp: Well, I can give it another shot. Before doing that, I just had another question. I read up some posts which advise to make an edit like "nouveau.modeset=0" during boot. What does that do ? Do I need to do that ?
<akemhp> HokarPokar, I think it's a kernel internal parameter to change the behavior of how the graphics stuff are handled.
<akemhp> In a normal situation you shouldn't have to add boot parameters like that OFC.
<Bashing-om> HokarPokar: Make sure you are clean prior to re-installing the Nvidia driver. ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; ls -al /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia .
<Bashing-om> HokarPokar: Also efi system ? Then too disable secure boot in bios.
<HokarPokar> Bashing-om. I don't have the xorg.conf in /etc/X11. I see a bunch of files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d and dpkg -l returns a bunch of libnvidia libraries that I installed for tensorflow. Should I be concerned about this ?
<HokarPokar> Bashing-om akk akemhp_ I can't believe disabling secure boot fixed it. Thank you Bashing-om. While I'm going to look up why it fixed the issue, can you add your 2 cents as well ?
<Bashing-om> HokarPokar: :D the nvidia driver is 3rd party software - secure boot is doing its job :)
<lamar_123> where can i get the Latest News about 20.04? Whether there is a review article and use experience?
<Bashing-om> lamar_123: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue607
<Bashing-om> lamar_123: In this week's forthcoming issue: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-20.04-Desktop-Trello-Dec
<lamar_123> thanks very much. I'll pay attention @Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lamar_123: Very welcome; there is also #ubuntu+1 channel.
<lamar_123> Bashing-om: ok, i have join it. thanks again
<wollwllow> I'm having a problem with my touchpad (xinput identifies it as "SYNA3255:00 06CB:7F27 Touchpad") on 19.10 on a new Lenovo 330S-15ARR laptop that has be confused.  Everything works for the most part, but if I suspend and wake up it only registers "right" click (the touchpad has no actual buttons, so it's all multitouch I guess...  two finger click in other words).  It happens randomly sometimes too while
<wollwllow> in use.  Fixes itself if I switch to GDM using Alt-Ctrl-F1 and back or use xinput disable/enable or rmmod/modprobe i2c_hid.  Only other clue I can think of is a "pushModal: invocation of begin_modal failed" in journalctl output when it happens.
<wollwllow> It seems to act like the single click is pressed when it wakes up too.
<akk> wollwllow: My Lenovo model is different, but it seems like a lot of new Lenovos have a touchpad bug that shows up on suspend, and is cured with installing new firmware -- check Lenovo's website.
<akk> wollwllow: Unfortunately at least for my model the firmware is packaged as an exe so installing it is hard if you don't have a Windows dual-boot.
<wollwllow> yeah, I don't have windows installed
<wollwllow> Haven't used it in years... I should look into setting up a Windows USB boot drive or somethng i guess
<wollwllow> Thanks for the advice.
<akk> wollwllow: I fought with it for 4 days and finally managed it, but I had to borrow a real windows machine as part of the process. I wrote it up, http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/exe-firmware-on-linux.html
<wollwllow> Awesome, thanks.
<akk> Wish I could offer an easier solution, but good luck!
<akk> My trackpad has been working much better since the update.
<Conna> #ubuntu-mate
<Conna> sorry type bro
<Conna> sorry typing :)
<DarkTrick> ubuntu 19.10 bug: ibus-settings cannot be found though the search of all applications
<DarkTrick> ubuntu 19.10 bug: ibus indicator is not shown in top panel
<DarkTrick> This bug affects people with Japanese input. And all other languages with pre-edit input (e.g. chinese)
<leftyfb> !bug | DarkTrick
<ubottu> DarkTrick: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<DarkTrick> I was told to first post it here before going that route
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: didnt you file that japanese input bug already?
<DarkTrick> I remember there was something. But this should be a different one. I'll check on launchpad
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: i made you file one not too long ago, you dont recall?
<DarkTrick> I do
<DarkTrick> bug 1854610
<ubottu> bug 1854610 in ibus-anthy (Ubuntu) "No Japanese input possible after upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854610
<DarkTrick> but that's not related - apparently
<DarkTrick> tly
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: did you compare your bug yet with a clean install 19.10 yet?
<DarkTrick> the one I just posted?
<DarkTrick> that's on a clean install
<Abhijit> Hi. i did sudo apt-get remove linux-image-4.15.0-72-generic but still see the same kernel in the output of dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<Abhijit> how to remove all kernells except currently in use?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic bionic | Abhijit .  try: ' sudo apt --purge autoremove '.
<ubottu> Abhijit . try: ' sudo apt --purge autoremove '.: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.72.74 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<robertparkerx> I'm trying to connect to github on a personal server and it is failing. Permission denied publickey
<Bashing-om> Abhijit: Make sure that linux-image-4.15.0-70-generic is *NOT* removed.
<robertparkerx> ssh-agent is running
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: https://help.github.com/en/github/authenticating-to-github/connecting-to-github-with-ssh
<robertparkerx> I try to ssh-add -l -E md5 but it says this agent has no identities
<robertparkerx> ah ty
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: if you think your issues are unrelated, and you experience this on a clean install 19.10, follow the route leftyfb adviced,another bug
<robertparkerx> leftyfb :)
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, ok
<Abhijit> Bashing-om, ok.
<Abhijit> Bashing-om, but if i do autoremove it will remove .70 (current) also right?
<Bashing-om> Abhijit: That is correct . I expect that the -70 kernel still exist andis bootable.
<Bashing-om> Abhijit: Autoremove will leave the -72 and 70 (latest 2 kernels), removing all others/
<Bashing-om> Abhijit: Will be of benefit to know why the -72 version kernel fails to boot. A regression ?
<robertparkerx> leftyfb, I nano my id_rsa.pub and copy to github but it says the key is invalid
<robertparkerx> oh wait
<robertparkerx> Thanks a lot
<Abhijit> Bashing-om, mouse does not work in that kernel.
<Bashing-om> Abhijit: Humm, what trouble shooting have you done ?
<Abhijit> switching to old kernel! :-)
<Abhijit> i tried installing some synaptic drivers but it did not fix it
<Exuma> very dumb question
<Exuma> im setting a server up for someone who really wants to use SFTP
<Exuma> nginx is running on www-data
<Exuma> which has access to /var/www/site.com/html
<Exuma> how can i make a user which has an SSH key and can edit this www-data folder
<Exuma> currently we have the ubuntu user
<Exuma> can i add ubuntu to the www-data group?
<doug16k> Exuma, yes
<Exuma> doug16k ok thanks, i think i figured it out
<funabashi> Hello all, i have problem with install a package with apt-get install  , anyone know how i can solve this ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j72CzX9Vy3/
<amosbird> is there anyway to make systemctl stop myunit kill my unit with -9?
<funabashi> Oh i did a misstake , i did this comamnd apt-get install -y --allow-downgrades perl-base=5.22.1-9
<funabashi> how can i get all packages back?
<Fudge> what would cause an ssh server to just put up connection refused after a while, no firewall running and ip is static
<Fudge> default ssh config on a local network
<ryuo> Fudge: connection refused means there's nothing using that port; it's closed, or that the firewall is blocking it.
<Fudge> ryuo:  i was logged into the machine, i guess you are right the ssh server may have stopped
<ascent> Hi all! How does one install to a mirrored raid 1 software raid nowadays? Can I boot from raid1/lvm by now?
<tatertots> lol
<tatertots> that's a topic that will start a war or flame war
<tatertots> ascent: are you familiar with the terms fake raid or software raid
<tatertots> ascent: i can't really say a lot without a war breaking out lol
<ascent> the latter, I prefer mdadm for this
<ascent> I think there was a time that /boot needed to be a real partition (/dev/sda1 instead of md0, md1 whatever and/or LVM)
<tatertots> ascent: i think some people have tinkered with trying to boot from software raid / mdadm ...you'll find a youtube video of a guy doing it with a virtual machine...
<tatertots> ascent: you should find that video and see if that's something you're willing to do
<ascent> How is this still an issue after howmanyyears now... haha.
<ascent> ok, thanks tatertots
<tatertots> ascent: lol...i've always had real hardware controllers so it's never been a issue in any of my Linux environments
<sazawal> I have this bug in my recently installed gnome-shell for Ubuntu 19.04, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1822846 . Someone has mentioned that "This bug was fixed in the package gnome-shell - 3.32.1-1ubuntu1~19.04.1". My question is how do I apply this fix, or how do I upgrade my gnome-shell to this version. My gnome-shell version is GNOME Shell 3.32.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822846 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Eoan) "Icon disappears from favorites in gnome-shell 3.32 (upstream dock, not the ubuntu-dock)" [High,Fix released]
<lapion> Grub is broken for installs on uefi systems without secureboot built-into efi
<jeremy31> lapion: do you see error, failed to install grub-amd64-efi-signed to /target
<lapion> even if I remove grub-amd64-signed grub still does a bad call I will check later what the precise error is..
<jeremy31> lapion: try installing without internet
<lapion> jeremy31, after updates the same error will return..
<jeremy31> lapion: something unique happens during install on EFI when updates are allowed during the install.  Once you boot to the install updates should be fine
<lapion> I did a reinstall because I had this problem and I hoped that would fix the problem but I guess the updates installed during the install
<lapion> jeremy31, this is a reinstall to try to see if I could get the grub to work from a fresh install..
<jeremy31> lapion: try an install without internet connection
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lapion> jeremy31, it was a running system with a fresh install of some months ago that got the grub bug after updating..
<jeremy31> lapion: on 18.04?
<lapion> yes 18.04.something after updating to 18.04.3
<jeremy31> lapion: you might have to file a bug report as I didn't have any grub update issues on Ubuntu 18.04.  I take it this computer is 2012 ish that it has UEFI without Secure Boot support?
<Blade> root update-grub
<Blade> what is a problem
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CFw9FkYzVW/
<Blade> see
<jeremy31> Blade: It is a different problem with grub
<Blade> big
<Blade> oot@ubuntu-ivan:/home/nikolov# inxi -F
<Blade> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.4.2-050402-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.34.1
<Blade>            Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)
<Blade>   i am lame no problems
<Blade> just test
<BluesKaj> Blade,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Blade> mute in ubuntu+1
<Blade> i no problems
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XNWBgj7ywr/  BluesKaj  cool jocke with me but
<BluesKaj> Blade, so what's your question, if any?
<Blade> no pass
<lapion> jeremy31, did not help will try to backtrack and install earlier version then 18043
<Cooler> something very wrong with the package system https://bpaste.net/raw/VEHDO
<Cooler> tried to install tmux and that happened
<Cooler> there are problems with the software updater as well
<Cooler> I am Ubuntu 18.04 LTS btw
<Cooler> am on*
<ioria> Cooler, sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<mouses> Cooler: you already have a process hooked into something that the package installer needs access to
<mouses> Cooler: https://askubuntu.com/questions/136881/debconf-dbdriver-config-config-dat-is-locked-by-another-process-resource-t
<Cooler> https://bpaste.net/raw/LHLLA
<Cooler> also the software updater is broken
<mouses> PID 7648 is hooked in
<mouses> figure out what that is, or kill it
<ioria> Cooler, sudo kill -9 7648
<ioria> Cooler, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Cooler> ioria, it says frontend
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone here know why (under gnome) it says in the Network section of the system settings dialogue that my wired connection is "100 Mb/s" and not "1000 Mb/s"?
<Cooler> does that mean the GNOME desktop?
<Paddy_NI> I am fairly certain everything on the chain is gigabit
<mouses> Paddy_NI: speed of the adapter / router / cable
<mouses> Paddy_NI: the lowest speed is what you will see
<Paddy_NI> Router is Gigabit cable is cat5e (shielded) NIC is Gigabit, switch is gigabit.
<mouses> Paddy_NI: and are you getting gigabit speeds when moving data across the LAN?
<Paddy_NI> No
<mouses> Paddy_NI: bypass the switch and plug direct in and test?
<mouses> best to eliminate points of failure
<Paddy_NI> mouses, I will do that although its a bit of a nightmare to do
<mouses> Paddy_NI: yeah :(  Might want to try another cable too to eliminate that.  Also, if the system you are testing speed from->to cannot keep up (perhaps a FUSE filesystem?) overhead can really take a big chunk out of throughput
<Paddy_NI> mouses, What would be a good solid test?
<mouses> Paddy_NI: two devices hooked into the same gigabit able router via LAN and a native sync operation
<Paddy_NI> mouses, Would sftp suffice?
<mouses> that'll take a bit of chunk out of it, but yeah - should be okay
<Paddy_NI> Cool I guess if it climbs above 100mb/s then I know it's good
<mouses> SSH is encrypted so you're going to get crypto overhead
<Paddy_NI> Was thinking that
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<mouses> also the speed that the device you are copying to is a factor
<mouses> like if it's a old 7200 RPM drive or something
<Paddy_NI> Thanks for your time, I had my home rewired a few years back and had them add shielded cat5 cable however fishing that cable back through again looks to be a nightmare
<mouses> heheh it always is :(
<mouses> pain in the butt
<lapion> jeremy31, sorry it's a ubuntu-mate 18043 problem..
<Paddy_NI> mouses, Yeah :-(
<sazawal> I have this bug in my recently installed gnome-shell for Ubuntu 19.04, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1822846 . Someone has mentioned that "This bug was fixed in the package gnome-shell - 3.32.1-1ubuntu1~19.04.1". My question is how do I apply this fix, or how do I upgrade my gnome-shell to this version. My gnome-shell version is GNOME Shell 3.32.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822846 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Eoan) "Icon disappears from favorites in gnome-shell 3.32 (upstream dock, not the ubuntu-dock)" [High,Fix released]
<Paddy_NI> mouses, Hmm.. I noticed this line in the Pi B+ spec "Networking: Gigabit Ethernet (via USB channel)"
<mouses> Paddy_NI: ahhhh yeah
<mouses> Paddy_NI: So you are limited by USB speed
<mouses> and that's slow on a PI
<Paddy_NI> Does that mean they use the same bus or I need a ethernet to usb adapter to get gigabit
<Paddy_NI> Or buy a Pi 4
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<mouses> nah, you're likely limited by the storage device of the pi
<mouses> is it using a SD card for storage?
<Paddy_NI> Oh good point
<Paddy_NI> Usb for boot drive and sd card for extra storage
<Paddy_NI> USB is faster
<mouses> yeah, so there's your bottleneck
<mouses> USB is faster, but it's still USB
<ioria> sazawal, gnome-shell for disco 19.04 is now 3.32.2-2ubuntu1~ubuntu19.04.1 (not 3.32.0); sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<mouses> no where near 1000GB
<Paddy_NI> Would that limit my entire network
<mouses> nah, should just be when dealing with the pi
<Paddy_NI> And it does not explain why my pc is getting "100 Mb/s"
<Paddy_NI> Like currently the pi is off
<mouses> something in the chain is likely not gigabit or the visual indication you are getting is not correct
<Paddy_NI> okay
<Cooler> can I use a .deb without installing it?
<Paddy_NI> mouses, This is my switch https://www.tp-link.com/uk/home-networking/soho-switch/tl-sg108/
<Cooler> just unpack and start using the application inside?
<Cooler> it is ok if some features don't work properly
<mouses> every single component on a network must be gigabit rated, such as the switches, hubs and network interface cards -> afaik, if you have even one device on that LAN that does not support 1000, you're going to get 100
<Cooler> ./code: error while loading shared libraries: libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tds> Paddy_NI: on a pi 3 you should see ~300Mb/s, but the interface should definitely come up at 1G - what does ethtool say about it exactly?
<Cooler> help
<mouses> Cooler: a .deb file not only includes the atual application, but all the versions of all the requirements needed.  You can't just normally try to use something inside a .deb file.
<mouses> Cooler: What are you trying to run, and on what OS and what version?
<Paddy_NI> tds, Installing ethtool now
<Paddy_NI> On both PC and Pi
<Cooler> mouses, well I don't have admin access on this server and I want to use vscode
<mouses> Cooler: talk to the admin of that server
<Paddy_NI> hmm.. so ethtool has a massive amount of options tds what do I need to run?
<Cooler> mouses, on vacation
<tds> Paddy_NI: `ethtool eth0` (swapping that for your ethernet interface name)
<Cooler> so I downloaded the .deb package from the vscode website and unpacked
<mouses> Cooler: if a simple dpgk -i foo.deb does not function, you'll need to talk to your server admin
<mouses> dpkg*
<Cooler> mouses, I can build stuff
<Paddy_NI> tds, on the RPi 3b+ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BHs3ZGKYjD/
<Cooler> I can build from source and run
<Cooler> https://github.com/VSCodium/vscodium
<Cooler> will that work?
<tds> Paddy_NI: so that's definitely up at 1G, no idea why network-manager would claim 100Mb/s then, odd
<mouses> Cooler: If all the needed deps are available, sure.
<Paddy_NI> tds, On my PC https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NcM4NmYNXd/
<Cooler> ok how do I do that?
<mouses> follow the instructions to build from source for whatever you are trying to build
<tds> Paddy_NI: ah, that one is at 100M, but the nic claims to support 1G
<Paddy_NI> tds, When I did a Steam Link connection test it did not climb beyond 100 Mb/s
<Paddy_NI> tds, Oh
<Paddy_NI> So my PC is the issue
<tds> or the cable, or the switchport
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<Paddy_NI> What limiting factors would the cable have
<Paddy_NI> I thought cat 5 was cat 5
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<mouses> depends on length of run, quality of cable, condition of cable - there are so many factors
<alekblank> Sorry, havent read the issue so forgive me if this is not being dicussed. Does the network adapted support faster than 100 MBPS
<Paddy_NI> mouses, It's not a long run very short really
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if the cable that the electricians put in is the problem
<mouses> Paddy_NI: a good bet would be to isolate/bypass anything you can
<mouses> it could be
<mouses> eliminate any variable you can
<alekblank> Yeah, thats not whats being discussed lol xD
<mouses> alekblank: you're a bit late - that is 100% what we have been discussing :)
<alekblank> oh okay lol
<mouses> troubleshooting 101 = eliminate any possible unneeded variables to help isolate a point of failure.
<alekblank> hence, the stupid questions from tech support. "Have you double checked that it is plugged in"
<mouses> alekblank: bingo :P
<mouses> alekblank: always start simple
<Paddy_NI> Right so I have plenty of testing to do.  I have a laptop here with a Gigabit NIC. I could swap the cable from my desktop to that. Going to be disconnected for a sec.
<mouses> Paddy_NI: I'm off to bed for the day, but good luck testing it!!!
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<mouses> Paddy_NI: you'll figure it out.
<Paddy_NI> Thank you
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<mouses> anytime, sorry I was not of more use.
<Paddy_NI> You've been great help
<Paddy_NI> tds, mouses okay so I unplug the cable from my PC (which was reporting 100 Mb/s) and plugged it in to my ThinkPad T420 (running Windows 10) and it reported 1 Gbps. I then plugged same cable into an Alienware laptop running Ubuntu 19.10 which reports 1000 Mbp/s
<Paddy_NI> I plugged the cable back into the PC and it now reports 1000 Mbp/s
<Paddy_NI> I am confused
<alekblank> it works, just accept it lol
<Paddy_NI> X-D
<alekblank> don't question it
<Paddy_NI> That's not how my brain works
<alekblank> same
<Paddy_NI> I wish it did believe me I wish it did
<Paddy_NI> My wife and everyone I know also wishes I worked that way too
<Paddy_NI> X-D
<alekblank> did you change the port on the router? or maybe the router didn't know it was a gigabit port and so was sending it megabit
<Paddy_NI> It makes me wonder about either the ethernet port or the jack on the cable
<Paddy_NI> Nope just unplugged cable
<Cooler> so
<Cooler> everything is still broken
<Paddy_NI> I am going to run a steam link connection test on the pi now
<Paddy_NI> Cooler, No it works
<Paddy_NI> X-D
<Cooler> I want to go home
<alekblank> at work?
<Paddy_NI> ME too and I already am home!!!
<Paddy_NI> I might go to someone elses home
<alekblank> lmao
<Cooler> so this is the situation https://bpaste.net/raw/CDJVM
<Paddy_NI> That's pretty nasty looking
<Cooler> and this is what I get when I do that https://bpaste.net/raw/D3GJI
<Paddy_NI> Are your sources okay?
<Cooler> is it safe to kill frontend?
<Cooler> well I gave it a SIGHUP and it's gone now
<Paddy_NI> I honestly don't know where to begin. We would need to roll this one all the way back uphill
<Cooler> Paddy_NI, well there is definitely something wrong with the software update
<Cooler> r
<Paddy_NI> How old is this install?
<Cooler> https://bpaste.net/raw/GYXEW
<Cooler> Paddy_NI, Ubuntu 18.04
<Cooler> I installed it just a few months ago
<alekblank> Is there a way to mount 2 drives in one folder?
<alekblank> I guess that would be kinda confusing for the system wouldn't it
<Cooler> so tmux is installed now
<Cooler> but the entire package system is still borked
<EriC^^> alekblank: overlayfs
<Cooler> so https://i.imgur.com/CWhnEbq.png
<Cooler> see all those updates?
<alekblank> alright so my idea may be easier than i thought
<Cooler> can't do any of those, these updates have been accumulating for several weeks now
<Cooler> it just keeps failing
<Cooler> anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<huttan> Hello, I have a problem with ubuntu installer when installing on a luks volume. The grub install fails because the GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK variable hasn't been set. Is there anyway to modify an ongoing install on the fly and echo that line to the installers /etc/default/grub ??
<alekblank> You can edit it by hitting e when you have the os selected I believe
<alekblank> I don't think its a permanent fix though
<huttan> alekblank, what would be an example of the path the ubuntu installers grub settings file use ?
<huttan> alekblank, If I can somehow just temporary enter the line to make the installer work w/o grub install error. I can chroot and add to the actual files after the installer completes
<alekblank> ive not looked through the iso in a while lol let me see
<huttan> alekblank, thanks for looking
<jeremy31> huttan: can you start the install booted into the ISO using terminal>  ubiquity -b
<alekblank> Ohhh, sorry I didn't read your question very well sorry
<huttan> jeremy31, ah .. ubiquity -b is the equivalent of double tapping the install ubuntu file on desktop ?
<jeremy31> huttan: that should install without installing grub bootloader
<huttan> jeremy31, ohh I see .. even better. Then I manually install boot loader when the installer finishes without error
<geekPanther> Hey guys. In GPG How can I encrypt a file using my Private-Key so that the other person can use my public key to decrypt the message? How can I do this in CLI?
<jaydemir> can anyone suggest a type of "Light Gun" that works on Ubuntu? (something I can hook a sensor up to a screen, kind of like arcade machine shooters and duck hunt)
<klf> I am now loaded into the Ubuntu live installer but all I see is a black screen with a movable cursor (left and right buttons are unresponsive)
<klf> I can switch to a different virtual terminal (ctrl-alt-<num>)
<klf> how can I restart the live installer from the command line?
<klf> how can I restart the live installer (test-and-install desktop environment)from the command line?
<jeremy31> klf from terminal try> shutdown now
<klf> that's not what I want.  I am going to try to restart the lightdm service now.
<adrian_1908> klf: do you have exotic hardware that the installer craps out like this?
<adrian_1908> klf: Also, consider trying a different release like 19.10 (if you can accept that).
<klf> Yes, I am on old hardware (P4).  alright.  I am going to try to swap out the video card.
<adrian_1908> klf: Ah ok. Another option might be to try an Ubuntu derivative. I like e.g. Xubuntu. If you mostly care about reviving an old machine, that's worth considering. Ubuntu always froze on my small netbook but Xubuntu ran fine.
 * adrian_1908 not talking about ram constraints here, but graphics support/acceleration issues, as desktops are accelerated these days, and Ubuntu's Gnome3 more demanding in that department.
<klf> adrian_1908 thanks.  but switching to an even older video card ATI 9600se 128MB fixed the issue.
<adrian_1908> Ok, cool! :)
<klf> I've always suspected something iffy with my https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/asus-v9570.b1812
<adrian_1908> klf: could also have been due to the modeset issue with Nvidia cards, if you're familiar with that. Your Ati card working hints at that possibility.
<sazawal> ioria, Hi, sudo apt full-upgrade doesn't show gnome-shell update. Am I missing something here?
<EriC^^> sazawal: type sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<klf> adrian_1908, quite possibly b/c the blank-screen-with-only-a-movable-cursor issue appears in all version from 12.04 through 16.04 (the versions that I've tried)
<klf> s/version/versions/
<sazawal> EriC^^, gnome-shell:
<sazawal>   Installed: 3.32.0+git20190410-1ubuntu1
<sazawal>   Candidate: 3.32.0+git20190410-1ubuntu1
<sazawal>   Version table:
<sazawal>      3.32.2-2ubuntu1~ubuntu19.04.1 500
<sazawal>         500 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-updates/main amd64 Packages
<adrian_1908> klf: I assume you don't have the nerve to start over with the Nvidia card again, but otherwise you could pass the nomodeset to your LiveCD and see if that does it. Once the OS in installed, you then wouldn't run into that particular issue anymore.
<klf> I have no problem starting over b/c all these livecd installers are being mounted/booted using the loopback method.
<sazawal> EriC^^, here is the output https://termbin.com/zwdk
<klf> So it's of little effort to try.
<klf> i.e., the livecd ISOs are mounted/booted using the loop method.
<klf> adrian_1908, ^
<huttan> jeremy31, Thank you very much. This was exactly what I needed !
<adrian_1908> Ok, have a look at online guides on setting the nomodeset kernel parameter for the LiveCD then. It might just work.
<huttan> jeremy31, Have a great day
<sazawal> EriC^^, One of my friends has accidentally upgraded the system from 19.04 to 19.10. And I didn't want it, so I downgraded it. Maybe this is causing the problem.
<adrian_1908> klf: I think once (if) you install the proprietary drivers, the setting isn't even needed anymore. I don't have it set on my Workstation and that uses an Nvidia card.
<adrian_1908> sazawal: May I ask why not? It's not like you're moving away from an LTS release.
<sazawal> adrian_1908, I understand. But I didn't want a change as other things are going pretty fast for me.
<adrian_1908> sazawal: Fair enough. In a few months you can switch to 20.04 and stick to that until the next LTS. That's often a sensible choice.
<sazawal> adrian_1908, Yes, that is the plan, and I will do a fresh installation of 20.04
 * adrian_1908 will be doing the same :)
<sazawal> adrian_1908, Can you help me with this issue?
<adrian_1908> sazawal: I'm watching sports and preparing a meal right now, maybe later. sorry!
 * BluesKaj is already testing Kubuntu 20.04 Focal and it's really quite stable, dunno how well the gnome and flavours are doing tho
<klf> adrian_1908, lo and behold; I have an Ubuntu Unity for the LiveCD environment
<klf> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029624/ubuntu-18-04-live-boot-leads-to-blank-screen
<klf> It's a beautiful Saturday morning ladies and gentlemen
<compdoc> BluesKaj, have you installed packages, like kvm?
<BluesKaj> compdoc,  no, not using any VMs
<klf> Now that I have resolved the issue, what does the kernel option 'nomodeset' actually do?
<DirtyEar> Hi. I have a mixer Behringer XR18. The mixer has an app to work with it in Linux, but the app does not work. I found an older versionof the app and it works, but I want to try the last one. Any idea of what is missing in my PC?
<adrian_1908> klf: Nice! Glad that worked.
<klf> adrian_1908, Now that I have resolved the issue, what does the kernel option 'nomodeset' actually do?
<sazawal> adrian_1908, Cool, thanks anyway :)
<ioria> sazawal, let me guess; you literally did this : https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-downgrade-ubuntu-linux-system-to-its-previous-version
<sazawal> ioria, yes you are right
<ioria> sazawal, and did you read the comments below ?
<sazawal> ioria, no :(
<ioria> sazawal, there's  no downgrade on ubuntu. that said , probably 1) your packages are still pinned 2)  python3 is borked 3) sources.list is borked
<ioria> sazawal, so, check your sources.list , remove /etc/apt/preferences ; check your python3 and update and full-upgrade again
<sazawal> ioria, I have already edited my sources.list by changing eoan to disco. So I am removing etc/apt/preferences now. Will check python3 later.
<DirtyEar> When I had Ubuntu 18 the app worked very well but in Ubuntu 19.10 does not work and I found some people with the same problem but in Ubuntu 18. I think is some library I have to install but I do not know wich one. This is a forum with the same problem but in Ubutu 18. If somebody may help me I will really appreciate it
<DirtyEar> https://community.musictribe.com/t5/Recording/X-AIR-Edit-starts-and-runs-on-Linux-Ubuntu-18-04-but-doesn-t/td-p/269529
<XLV> is the alternative installer for 32bit no longer available for 19.10?
<XLV> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/eoan/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ doesnt work
<pomeha> hello, after the last packages upgrade I now have broken behavior with l2tp tunnels: after I connect - the system doesn't seem to query the DNS specified for that connection
<ducasse> XLV: 19.10 dropped 32-bit support
<XLV> ducasse, they said the same for 19.04 but they offered a 32bit alternative mini.iso for 32bit
<XLV> https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts
<XLV> they are building 32bit packages for 19.10 and 20.04
<ducasse> !32bit
<ubottu> For information about the future of support for i386 packages in Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine and onward, please read the following official statement: https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts . Note this applies only to i386 (Intel/AMD) builds, not other 32-bit architectures like arm.
<XLV> hmm.. selected packages.. whatever that means.. oh well
<XLV> i guess the old netbook doesnt get the 19.10 treatment .. time to RIP it
<ducasse> or stay on bionic until it's eol
<XLV> bah.. i am gonna make it a dedicated ikaros machine
<XLV> *icaros
<ioria> XLV, why don't you install 19.04 mini.iso 32bit and do-release-upgrade  it ?
<XLV> ioria, yeah, thats something to try
<ioria> ok
<XLV> see what exactly this "selected packages" means and how it works out
<pomeha> help, please
<pomeha> how to diagnose that?
<pomeha> nmcli section about DNS shows https://paste.ee/p/ZKK0b, so why does 'dig teamcity.workdomain.com` return nothing while `dig @192.168.15.4 teamcity.workdomain.com` returns an IP?
<pomeha> while I'm connected to VPN
<tds> pomeha: what's the contents of /etc/resolv.conf on this system?
<pomeha> tds: nameserver 127.0.0.53   options edns0   search workdomain.lan homelan
<tds> that's systemd-resolved then, what's the output of `resolvectl`?
<pomeha> hmm, not installed
<tds> ah, probably an older systemd version then, `systemd-resolve --status` should do the same thing?
<pomeha> tds: well, it output a set of rules for all interfaces + 'Global', I see `DNS Servers: 192.168.15.4` for Lin 11 (ppp0)
<tds> could you pastebin the whole thing? :)
<pomeha> tds: https://paste.ee/p/hAG0k
<tds> pomeha: you probably want to add workdomain.com to the list of search domains for that interface?
<tds> at the moment only queries for workdomain.lan names would go to 192.168.15.4
<pomeha> tds: but it worked before
<pomeha> weird
<tds> i'm not sure how default resolver selection works on that resolved, it might've changed
<tds> if you want to force all queries to use a specific interface's resolvers, you could also add ~. as a search domain
<pomeha> tds: thanks, that worked!
<osse> I have a couple of directories inside my homedir owned by root. Is this intentional? ~/.cache/dconf, ~/.dbus and ~/.gvfs
<pomeha> weird how it used to work before that
<LaurentDumont> Anyone having random "This program has stopped working..." even if the program in question wasn't working?
<LaurentDumont> That's on a T480 running 19.04 with all updates.
<DirtyEar> xlv: Hi. Excuse me. Im back. The one for 32 bits does not work on my pc
<DirtyEar> I alredy ask this in this forum and somebody with UbuntuStudio 19.10 ( I have the same ubuntu distribution) download the app and the app works fine but In my pc does not work
<DirtyEar> I mean, it opens but I not be able to "move" any buttons.
<XLV> DirtyEar, havent used ubuntustudio and it doesnt have a 32bit release either.. probably the ubuntustudio specific apps have 32bit packages available
<XLV> idk why it doesnt work for you
<DirtyEar> XLV Anyway thanks for answer!
<ducasse> DirtyEar: which app is this?
<DirtyEar> I found and older version 0.5 and it works for now!
<DirtyEar> ducasse the app is "X-AIR-Edit"
<DirtyEar> It works like a surface control of some audio mixers from Behringer
<adrian_1908> LaurentDumont: What's the program in question? A program might crash as it starts up.
<LaurentDumont> I'm seeing a either Chrome or Terminator.
<adrian_1908> LaurentDumont: And they randomly report this even though you haven't launched them?
<ducasse> we really only support what is in the repos here, for third-party apps you need to get support of the developer. that said, did you try the ubuntu studio channel?
<DirtyEar> Yes I have tried but nobody answers yet
<DirtyEar> I have write to the Behringer Support but they do not know yet.
<ducasse> that's the best suggestion i have, i'm afraid
<DirtyEar> I think is some library or something becasue I have seen that in ubuntu 16 some people had to install something called "gcc-4.9" and "g++-4.9" in order to run the app. I have already installed the last version "gcc-9" and 2g++-9" but does not work. And in ubuntu 18 it worked perfect for me
<DirtyEar> ducasse: Thanks. Just to be willing to help counts!
<ducasse> DirtyEar: does it print any errors to the shell you launch it from?
<DirtyEar> ducasse: I have tried but does not show me anything. If you know how to do that I can follow you
<ducasse> you just start the app in a terminal, and pastebin any output
<DirtyEar> ducasse: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vMZbKG6fNF/ Does not show anything to me. THe app opens but I not be able to do anything. Like a picture or something
<DirtyEar> DirtyEar: This is how it looks like https://ibb.co/txBP2PB
<ducasse> do you mean sliders etc are frozen, or that they move, but nothing happens on the mixer?
<DirtyEar> Yes, you are right. frozen
<DirtyEar> Like a photo. But the older version the one in lower case it works. Let me show you
<DirtyEar> ducasse: This is what I get with the older version. I moved some sliders and opens the setup menu just to show you that the app works good. https://ibb.co/bdkYhwP
<huttan> Is there any way to pre select /boot / and swap space when starting ubiquity ?
<ducasse> DirtyEar: right. please give me a minute, i'm reading through something here
<DirtyEar> ducasse: Take your time. Thanks a lot for your time!
<XLV> DirtyEar, why you are running that app with sudo?
<DirtyEar>  XLV when I right click on it, show me permission to just read. But i have tried without sudo and is the same result https://ibb.co/VN89xkr
<ducasse> don't run apps as root unless you have a very good reason and know what you are doing. and the only people who can debug this is the developer, i think you need to talk to them
<DirtyEar> ducasse: Ok. Thanks for the advice
<apawl> Something strange is happening in my terminal.. When I "tab" to autocomplete something, my whole system seems to freeze. This is a recent behavior. Where can I determine _what's_ happening when I hit tab in the default ubuntu terminal?
<apawl> Nothing seems to be suspicious on top while the terminal hangs
<RadSurfer_> How do you change a file association to an application
<EriC^^> RadSurfer_: right click -> properties
<EriC^^> open with
<RadSurfer_> file/permissions/open with... okay
<ducasse> most desktops have a mime type editor, i think
<RadSurfer_> file/properties/open with... okay
<raidghost> Any of you that have next-pvr running? i got some issues with scanning channels (yes, i know this is #ubuntu and not the author channel for nextpvr) bit i give it a try.
<bathtime> I'd like a program that can allow me to modify my keyboard keys to add accents to letters. Any recommendations?
<scientes> bathtime, you need to enable the compose key
<scientes> bathtime, I recommend using caps lock
<bathtime> scientes: I activated the compose key and had a few accents working. Unfortunately, one accent doesn't work as I don't have the key that needs to be pressed (it's a straight apostrophe)
<bathtime> I have my keyboard set on French (the language I want keys for)
<ducasse> or use setxkbmap and xkbcomp to load your own keymap
<bathtime> ducasse: Thanks, will look it up
<kingx> hello, running into a weird issue since upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10. Whenever I start my PS4 controller, my desktop locks up.
<kingx> any pointers on how to find out whats happening when the controller is turned on? After the restart the controller works fine
<ducasse> you can run 'journalctl -b -1' to see the log from the previous boot, might be something there
<RadSurfer_> from terminal, if I want to see a list of applications running with their process numbers, how do I do that please.
<ducasse> RadSurfer_: ps ax
<RadSurfer_> say I'm only interested in firefox?
<ducasse> or aux to get the user as well
<ducasse> pgrep firefox
<RadSurfer_> sometimes FF locks up on me, not sure issue. I want to be able to kill it safely.
<RadSurfer_> kill process_id somehow?
<ducasse> that, or 'kill -9 pid' if it doesn't obey
<RadSurfer_> that sounds familiar, thank you.
<RadSurfer_> seems to work :)
<ducasse> you can also use 'pkill firefox', to shorten things
<RadSurfer_> will make a note of it.
<RadSurfer_> Only a few apps seem to absolutely fail to run properly under Ubuntu
<RadSurfer_> Is there a list of known software that has series issues under Ubuntu, even though they are in the repositiories?
<ducasse> not as such, the nearest thing is the bug interface on launchpad
<RadSurfer_> I tend to watch webcams alot, and pluto.tv, after about 2+ hours, firefox seems to act like its overwhelmed sometimes
<RadSurfer_> Not sure if there's anything I can do that would help Ubuntu/PC handle that.
<RadSurfer_> One program that seriously acts badly under Ubunder is Lazarus_IDE
<ducasse> have you tried another browser, like chromium?
<RadSurfer_> heck no.
<RadSurfer_> Tried installing Brave-browser, but that acts weirdly too
<RadSurfer_> I've managed to run 3+ hours with firefox on pluto.tv, maybe more I use it, more system adapts?
<ducasse> i know others here use brave without problems, so that's odd
<RadSurfer_> installed via snap?
<ducasse> iirc, yes
<RadSurfer_> 8gigs of ram available
<ducasse> should be enough
<RadSurfer_> Would you be willing see check if "Lazarus fpc" has a bug report please?
<ducasse> if that's a third party package it won't be on launchpad
<RadSurfer_> standard sudo apt instal lazarus fpc
<ducasse> ok, those are two different packages, let me check
<RadSurfer_> fpc is required to install lazarus
<RadSurfer_> it's GNU Pascal Compiler & IDE
<ducasse> lazarus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=lazarus&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<RadSurfer_> thanks. BTW it runs perfectly under Linux mint, however
<ducasse> which ubuntu release are you running?
<RadSurfer_> I tired installed latest...
<RadSurfer_> ''5.3.0-24-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP ''
<ducasse> 19.10?
<RadSurfer_> yeah
<ducasse> and your system is up to date?
<RadSurfer_> I allow all software updates
<ducasse> you can file a bug on what you're experiencing, and hope the maintainers are active
<RadSurfer_> Launching Lazarus IDE LOCKS UP system solid
<coz_> to be sure I would run  sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<RadSurfer_> that's a thought
<ducasse> also check the logs
<RadSurfer_> Okay... done :)
<coz_> RadSurfer_,  try to run    system-analyze blame   maybe get an indication of what happened?
<RadSurfer_> that bug list you posted dates back to 2011 !!
<RadSurfer_> Strange how Linux Mint seems to be ahead of the game
<ioria> RadSurfer_, gtk2 module or/and dbus  isse : https://forum.lazarus.freepascal.org/index.php/topic,47240.0.html   the probable fix is installing  appmenu-gtk2-module
<ioria> RadSurfer_, a long read, btw
<RadSurfer_> THANK YOU! Appreciated.
<coz_> sorry the command is  systemd-analyze blame   not  system-analyze blame
<CarlenWhite> I'm trying to diagnose something. Is the print dialog for Ubuntu just "Print" > Connect to CUPS > POST file > Done?
<CarlenWhite> Because I'm checking cups and for some reason I'm seeing: HTTP_STATE_WAITING Closing for error 32 (Broken pipe)
<RadSurfer_> THANK YOU! ioria!! Lazarus fpc appears to actually work now!
<ioria> RadSurfer_, good job
<RadSurfer_> Thank you for sharing.
<bathtime> Got the French keyboard working. I had to chose the keyboard setting (French (US, with French letters)
<lenny_lemon> I have installed tor but when I search for it, it does not launch. ubuntu 18.04
<cariveri> Hi. Does anyone know how to emit messages at the top the screen like npm does when its done compiling? in bash for instance. ? Thank you.
<ducasse> you can use notify-send
<molt> hey y'all. I'm running ubuntu 18.04 64bit (gnome desktop) on my laptop. It is painfully obvious that Hibernate and Sleep are completely and utterly broken. I don't actually care, but I want to completely turn them off.
<molt> I've gone trough and turn off everything sleep related in the system, but no Joy.
<molt> If I lock the screen (windows-key and L) and leave for too long the system is basically dead (black screen and any key presses you make don't wake it up again --- must hard reboot)
<molt> Also, if I turn on my system and don't log in the same thing happens --- after waiting too long it goes to sleep state and never comes out
<ioria> molt, try   : sudo nano  /etc/systemd/sleep.conf   and edit with :  [Sleep]   SuspendMode=false  (on 2 different lines)
<ducasse> also take a look at /etc/logind.conf, there are settings for how to react on lid open/close
<molt> ducasse - already modified those. I always like my pc to stay on when lid is closed (one of the 1st things I do). It works correctly.
<molt> ioria: thanks. just looked in there. everything was commented out. I uncommented "SuspendMode=" and set it to "false"
<molt> let me restart my machine, then test it (locking screen or just sitting on login screen without logging in)
<molt> be right back with an update
<molt> hey y'all. no joy. System still locks up.
<molt> I even went back into the config file and turned EVERYTHING off explicitely
<molt> still no joy
<ioria> molt, cat /etc/systemd/sleep.conf  | nc termbin.com 9999
<molt> ioria: got it. one moment
<molt> ioria: done
<ioria> and ?
<molt> https://termbin.com/80tm
<ioria> molt, gsettings list-recursively | grep -i suspend  | nc termbin.com 9999
<molt> btw: catting a config file and piping it to a website, then getting a url of the catted contents is THE DEFINITION of Badass
<molt> ioria: roger. I'm on it
<molt> ioria: done --> gsettings list-recursively | grep -i suspend  | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> the url , please
<molt> damn... didn't paste my term contents
<molt> i know
<molt> one sec
<molt> that was strange
<molt> termbin.com/tymhg
<ioria> molt, you have org.gnome.desktop.screensaver ubuntu-lock-on-suspend set to 'true' ; set it to false
<molt> was looking at that entry as well
<cariveri> ducasse: thanks. thats it.
<molt> but was ultimately just thinking right now that it shouldn't even go to suspend
<molt> and lock on suspend should mean that the user is asked for a password when returning from suspend right?
<molt> anyhow. I'll try it anyway ;)
<molt> how do I edit that second file?
<molt> ioria: how do I edit that second file?
<ioria> molt, it's not a file ; you do :  gsettings  set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver ubuntu-lock-on-suspend 'false'  ( and revert with 'true')
<ioria> molt, but if sleep.conf does not work, might be something else
<molt> gotcha. enter in terminal --> gsettings  set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver ubuntu-lock-on-suspend 'false'
<ioria> sleep.conf should disable 'sleep' mfor good
<molt> ioria: exactly
<ioria> no idea, sy
<molt> ioria: no worries. that was a really good try
<molt> ioria: I highly appreciate the effort
<molt> trying this: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/stop-the-screen-from-blanking-in-ubuntu/678
<molt> brb
<SomeT> anyone know how I find a file by its name and extension on ubuntu command line please?
<rfm> SomeT, "locate <filename>"
<LaurentDumont> That requires locate though
<LaurentDumont> You can use find / -name $FILE_NAME
<EriC^^> SomeT: find / -iname 'file.extension'
<SomeT> do I include the dollar sign?
<EriC^^> SomeT: no
<EriC^^> SomeT: if you want case insensitive search use -iname rather than -name, also it's good practice to use single quotes as sometimes if you want to use . and * and other stuff the shell might process that instead by mistake
<SomeT> thanks for the help
<EriC^^> no problem
<eruditehermit> hi, I'm having trouble getting my bash shell script to run with cron. My crontab tries to redirect stdout to a log file in my home dir but it doesn't appear to be invoking my script at all as the file isn't being created. I've tried googling but I can't figure out what is wrong.
<eruditehermit> my crontab looks like this: 43 4 * * * touch /home/username/test.log 2>&1
<EriC^^> eruditehermit: whats the actual line for your script
<ducasse> that command has no output unless it fails
<leftyfb> eruditehermit: also, use full pathnames
<leftyfb>  /usr/bin/touch
<eruditehermit> EriC^^, ducasse, leftleg_: 41 4 * * * /home/username/copy_data.sh >> /home/username/myscript.log 2>&1
<leftyfb> eruditehermit: write your log file from within your script
<EriC^^> eruditehermit: are you doing it from the cron of the same user?
<eruditehermit> EriC^^ yes. Though I tried with sudo too. Neither work. Even the touch isn't executing
<eruditehermit> root users crontab and regular users crontab
<eruditehermit> syslog says RELOAD
<eruditehermit> but the actual command never gets executed
<EriC^^> whats the line in syslog for it
<eruditehermit> Dec  7 16:53:01 workstation-0 cron[674]: (username) RELOAD (crontabs/username)
<EriC^^> eruditehermit: it should say something like CRON[16246]: (e) CMD (touch /home/
<eruditehermit> EriC^^, yeah that isn't happening
<EriC^^> eruditehermit: type as your user 'crontab -l | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> also 'systemctl status cron'
<eruditehermit> EriC^^, service is running
<EriC^^> what about the paste
<eruditehermit> sent it to you
<eruditehermit> https://termbin.com/48dm
<EriC^^> it looks fine
<EriC^^> odd, for some reason cron is not running the commands
<EriC^^> eruditehermit: does "grep 'CRON.*CMD' /var/log/syslog" return anything?
<eruditehermit> https://termbin.com/twmy
<EriC^^> eruditehermit: do you have any "/etc/cron.deny" file?
<eruditehermit> EriC^^, nope
<eruditehermit> it's very weird, even some simple commands will not run
<EriC^^> eruditehermit: yeah it's a problem with CRON, it's not even attempting to run them
<EriC^^> eruditehermit: i wonder if it's user specific or system-wide, you said you tried from root's crontab with the same results?
<eruditehermit> EriC^^, yes I tried with the roots crontab and it doesn't work from there either
<EriC^^> odd, i'm out of ideas, i'd recommend asking in ##linux as well
<lbracher> Hi there! How can I save files on an ext4 partition after an sudo rm -rf * ? TIA!
<lbracher> Ubuntu box is 18.04
<ducasse> try extundelete
<lbracher> ducasse, Yes, I tried! Is this the best option nowadays?
<ducasse> that, and photorec/testdisk
<lbracher> ducasse, good to know! Thank you!\
<ducasse> no problem, good luck
<ducasse> if you can, though, make an image of the partition before you start messing with it
<AlexBe> may be instaled firefox 71 to ubuntu 9?
<AlexBe> ubuntu 8.10*
<AlexBe> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope)Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala)
<blue1> 9.10 is no longer supported
<ducasse> !eol | AlexBe
<ubottu> AlexBe: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/firefox
<OerHeks> or wait for the release next hours..
<Ann1ca> Is there any tool, similar to linux man pages, so one can get info / help in the terminal about HTML / CSS ?
#ubuntu 2019-12-08
<eamonnmr> Let me see if Mozilla's site is any good in lynx
<Sbur3> I seem to recall that there was a program for making multiple page PDFs. Anyone remember the name of the program?
<hatsu> how come installing qemu-kvm installs the x server and other desktop related stuff?
<hatsu> i want to run qemu-kvm headlessly
<hatsu> ah if i pass --no-install-recommends it gets me what i want
<gimmel> Hi all, I thought I'd give openbox a spin. I installed through a simple apt install openbox, and I can log into it. However, the absolute basics aren't working - such as when a menu is opened, it won't close again. I've made no changes (yet).
<melatonina> Hello. Is placing a cron tab in cron.d enough to have it taken into consideration by cron?
<cariveri> ducasse: thanks.
<eamonnmr> You can use `lynx developer.mozilla.org`
<eamonnmr> @Sbur3 https://unixblogger.com/how-to-easily-merge-pdf-documents-under-linux/
<drama> hi milkt
<hatsu> so i am trying to get my VM setup online
<hatsu> i'm wondering if it's a bad idea to do a storage-over-lan thing
<hatsu> like, i have a NAS attached and I have my VM image on the NAS itself
<hatsu> i'm wondering if it's a bad idea not to have a local image and serve the image up via samba
<pragmaticenigma> hatsu: Do you have a specific Ubuntu OS question? System organization and recommendations should be asked in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hatsu> :(
<kinghat> is there an app that can cast a specific monitor to chromecast?
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: software recommendations, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kinghat> 👌
<ducasse> kinghat: iirc, vlc can cast to chromecast. maybe that helps?
<kinghat> are you able to select a monitor as the source?
<ducasse> i don't know, sorry. there is a #videolan channel, i think
<ducasse> no, there isn't
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: The only way that I am aware to cast a monitor, is to use the Google Chrome browser's built in ability to cast a screen. You can consult the documentation for Google Chrome here: https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/3228332?co=GENIE.Platform%3DDesktop&hl=en
<kinghat> ya you can select desktop but that really only works if you have one monitor.
<kinghat> otherwise it casts your entire desktop
<ducasse> kinghat: you might be able to crop that
<kinghat> i was thinking of like a capture device from vlc and using vlc to cast it somehow
<pragmaticenigma> if a screen capture program can output realtime network streaming, vlc might be able to pick it up and cast it
<pragmaticenigma> rather roundabout way to do it, but might work in a pinch
<ducasse> ffmpeg might do that
<kinghat> well vlc has capture devices but im not sure how to set it up:  https://irc.kinghat.info/uploads/ae35bff37584f7e6/image.png
<hatsu> IIRC you can just straight up cast any arbitrary mpeg stream to chromecast
<hatsu> but encoding an mpeg stream is quite resource intensive unfortunately
<ducasse> kinghat: you can try their forum, https://forum.videolan.org/ - someone might have done this before
<kinghat> i looked at a thread and nobody replied to it: https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=143515
<kinghat> dont care about resources atm
<ducasse> you could try #ffmpeg
<ducasse> idk if that can cast to chromecast, but it might
<hatsu> kinghat, take a look at pychromecast
<hatsu> it's a python library that lets you just go straight up like chromecast_object.stream(media)
<hatsu> and it Just Werks (TM)
<hatsu> quite incredible
<kinghat> wonder if there is a node one
<ducasse> looks like there are a couple from a cursory glance of search results
<kinghat> though at this point the casting can easily be done via vlc its getting a stream of my desktop to it
<ducasse> i'm pretty sure ffmpeg can do that
<pragmaticenigma> or run two instances of VLC... Desktop => VLC(send) => VLC(receive) => Chromcast
<kinghat> looks like it needs another plugin: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1023896/unable-to-capture-screen-with-vlc-on-ubuntukde-17-10
<kinghat> also: https://itsfoss.com/vlc-pro-tricks-linux/
<kinghat> and looks like its full desktop and not individual screen
<ylluminate> the version of msmtp in the repos is quite old (a few years old now) currently for 18.04 and terribly, terribly out of date
<ylluminate> who should i talk to about getting this updated?
<akk> Looks like in 19.10 it's 1.8.3 so it's from February; a bit old but I wouldn't call that terribly terribly.
<akk> 18.04 I would expect to be quite a bit older, that's kind of the point of using old distros.
<akk> But maybe file a launchpad bug asking it to be updated?
<ylluminate> since 18.04 is lts and on servers the new version, 1.8.6, is very much needed @akk
<ylluminate> so yeah, that's what i'm working on filing here
<OerHeks> !SRU
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<OerHeks> file an important update?
<ylluminate> the problem is that 1.6.6 is broken in various regards and will no longer work with various ssl/tls services
<OerHeks> jups
<ylluminate> it's a relatively trivial update, but must be done
<OerHeks> https://marlam.de/msmtp/news/
<ylluminate> curious, any good tutorials on pulling together a basic init.d script for bringing up a service like msmtpd at boot?
<ZeZu> Anyone know where the setting for printscreen key is on current kde/plasma?
<ZeZu> It's not working for some reason
<ZeZu> worked fine on default desktop,  and afair it normally is mapped to take a screenshot on plasma as well
<ZeZu> thought it was in [settings] > shortcuts > global > kwin but not finding it
<ducasse> ylluminate: might as well make a systemd service, shorter and simpler
<ylluminate> i fiddled with this before but i must have missed something as it didn't start up properly. do you have a particularly solid tutorial that offers a good starting template?
<ducasse> there's tons of examples on the systemd homepage at freedesktop.org
<ducasse> guides too
<ducasse> ylluminate: also this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd#Writing_unit_files
<ylluminate> thanks for the tips. this has been a major pain for some reason
<ducasse> ylluminate: there's a build here, but see the notes about using at your own risk - https://launchpad.net/~sdeziel/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ducasse> that's 1.8.3 for bionic
<ducasse> !imdb the matrix
<ubottu> ducasse: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ducasse> !help imdb
<ducasse> sorry
<kinghat> cool got it working
<kinghat> OBS -> VLC -> chromecast
<rustytaco> Good day all! Quick question i'm finding conflicting answers to -- my system is running EFI boot on an SSD. Right now i don't have swap (but i have room i can assign to it) -- i've only 4gb physical ram and would like to make kernel minimally use the swap besides for hibernation -- how to do this?
<ducasse> just add swap and set vm.swappiness to a low value
<rustytaco> It seems from time to time my browser will consume huge amounts of memory so i was concerned oof it swapping needlessly when it really should just get OOM'd
<rustytaco> ducasse: sysctl?
<ducasse> yes, /etc/sysctl.conf
<rustytaco> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> no problem
<phocking> hey i have a bash script that is hanging, can anyone take a look at it to see why?
<ducasse> pastebin it
<phocking> https://gist.github.com/phillhocking/ba4506f12e6cf9b6522e93132f9c7d91
<phocking> i think the problem is the tee
<ducasse> put 'set -x' at the top of your script and run it to see where it hangs
<ducasse> you need to feed tee something
<ducasse> phocking: try 'echo "deb http://www.ui.com/downloads/unifi/debian stable ubiquiti" | tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/100-ubnt-unifi.list'
<ChronDon> *sigh* updated bios still cant boot legacy
<ChronDon> every time I try it says pick a valid boot device and restart
<phocking> ducasse: thanks!
<RadSurfer_> I am trying to install Freebasic 32-bit in Ubuntu 19.02 and its complaining of libtinfo.so.5, none of what I've read has solved the problem. SOMEONE I hope knows what to do here :)
<guiverc> Ubuntu 19.02?  There was no release of Ubuntu in 2019-February RadSurfer_
<RadSurfer_> latest 19.x
<RadSurfer_> point is, how do I solve this libtinfo.so.5 thing?
<RadSurfer_> some posts suggest some sort of symlink, but that is not working for me...
<guiverc> the release info would be a start
<RadSurfer_> how to check it?
<guiverc> We don't support Linux Mint which does have a 19.2
<RadSurfer_> This is Ubuntu 19.x
<RadSurfer_> surely theres a command to check/verify version
<guiverc> `lsb-release -a` will give details
<RadSurfer_> no such command
<sxpert> latest ubuntu is 19.10
<RadSurfer_> then thats what I have installed! 64-bit
<RadSurfer_> I thought uname used to give more details
<guiverc> I think you need https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/libtinfo5  (64 bit doesn't tell me anything; 64bit x86_64/amd64 or 64bit arm, or 64bit...)
<guiverc> `sudo apt install libtinfo5`  which is available for arm64, amd64, s390x, ppc64el etc
<RadSurfer_> it's already installed!
<RadSurfer_> application can't find it; its somehow connected with ncurses
<guiverc> Your system should already have `lsb_release` too, but you don't seem to know what you're running, I wonder myself
<RadSurfer_> correct command to suggest/recommend is actually :: hostnamectl
<RadSurfer_>   Operating System: Ubuntu 19.10
<RadSurfer_>             Kernel: Linux 5.3.0-24-generic
<guiverc> `ldconfig -v` will show what libs are detected; are you trying to compile somethign with that library?\
<RadSurfer_> still doesn't help me resolve getting FreeBASIC to recognize this silly .so it requires
<guiverc> It's possible that you need https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/libtinfo-dev  (-dev package; which is also provided by libncurses-dev - ie. you might need that installed)
<rustytaco> ducasse: little bit of ffuss later, hibernate works. Cheers~!
<RadSurfer_> I may have to wait until morning/afternoon, when someone else using FreeBASIC might know what's going on.
<monr0e> So apparently ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS is a little easier to configure postfix and courier on. Is it recent enough to be patched against the likes of heartbleed, and when was it's last security update? I'm a little wary of using it but it's just a home server for now
<sxpert> the problem is systemd ;)
<monr0e> Come again?
<ChiLLabiS> Haha sxpert ! :)
<ChiLLabiS> monr0e: Isn't 16.04 EOL?
<ChiLLabiS> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<monr0e> ChiLLabiS: I believe so. I was just hoping it got the update against heartbleed before it went EoL. I need to see if I can configure postfix to properly work on it, then maybe I can migrate to 18 once I understand the differences between the two. Since it's just a home server, being EoL is not as concerning as if it were a prod system.
<monr0e> I've been trying for a good two weeks to make 18 work :(
<rustytaco> time for a new postfix config sounds like :P
<monr0e> I wish I was skilled enough to do so. I'm pretty much fresh from Microsoft, and whilst I did manage to get postfix operational on a Pi it just wasn't capable enough to run AV on top
<monr0e> Also I couldn't get outlook to play nice with raw postfix, which is why I wanted Ubuntu for courier
<monr0e> Courier is, I believe, the issue at the moment
<rustytaco> monr0e: Might i suggest giving mailcow a look? It's a nice little docker based setup that's easy to admin.
<rustytaco> sleeptime!
<monr0e> rustytaco: ass opposed to postfix, or courier?
<monr0e> oh
<acetakwas> I have just installed Ubuntu on a newly purchased system.
<acetakwas> The Wi-Fi does not work.
<acetakwas> How can I find out if the Wifi hardware is present?
<acetakwas> I don't usually run into driver issues, because it has always worked out of the box for my previous setups.
<CarlenWhite> Is there some kind of intended feature in print jobs to a cups server to kill the connection when submitting a job after 15 seconds?
<CarlenWhite> I have an old printer I poking with that has a small buffer and slow printing speed, but according to what I'm seeing in the spec for cups it should store the job then attempt to print it.
<blue_pearl> acetakwas is lspci not giving you the wifi card details ?
<triad> hej people
<triad> is there a way from command line to set ubuntu to suspend when it's on battery , especially lower than 10%
<gimmel> Hi all, I thought I'd give openbox a spin. I installed through a simple apt install openbox, and I can log into it. However, the absolute basics aren't working - such as when a menu is opened, it won't close again. I've made no changes to the default config (yet). Any suggestions?
<angryant> I am trying to remap key combos in 18.04 and have been looking into XKB for this. However it does not seem well suited for my case, so I was wondering if anyone had advice on this. The type of remap I would want to do could for instance be Shift+Ctrl+F17 -> Ctrl+A.
<angryant> EX: This is my .xbindkeysrc attempt to make it happen: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W3xtSTvt78/
<angryant> No effect and the xbindkeys setup in general runs, given that my mouse button remaps function flawlessly.
<StephenLynx> anyone else having issues with nvidia cards?
<StephenLynx> I think mine was causing my system to freeze. I ran a update + distro-sync and now it can't even get any resolution but 480p after a reboot
<StephenLynx> mine is a 720 or 750, can't remember
<tatertots> StephenLynx: is it still freezing after the update?
<StephenLynx> i didn't check for that.
<StephenLynx> now, it seems oddly similar to this https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1063389/linux/ubuntu-18-04-completely-freezes-after-a-few-minutes-of-being-booted/
<StephenLynx> I just disabled it after I couldn't get resolutions.
<StephenLynx> I turned off it's power and switched to onboard, no freezes yet.
<StephenLynx> it would freeze if I had my browser open. I could run a terminal for as long as I wanted and it wouldn't freeze.
<tatertots> well now you've had one problem and now another stacked on after the first..do you have a action plan?
<StephenLynx> Do I look like a guy with a plan?
<StephenLynx> :v
<tatertots> lol
<StephenLynx> a dude mentions on that thread a bios update
<tatertots> you're using intel graphics now so you never confirmed or validated if the first symptoms persisted
<StephenLynx> I know.
<tatertots> but you got a new symptom now with resolutions
<tatertots> so which battle are you going to fight?
<StephenLynx> i dunno man. it seems their drivers are botched currently.
<StephenLynx> again.
<tatertots> or fight first
<tatertots> ALL their drivers?...or just the version(s) you were using when the symptom occurred ?
<StephenLynx> some version, from what that thread tells me.
<tatertots> surely if it was ALL their drivers the entire world would be up in arms with issues
<tatertots> those small details may be important
<tatertots> I hope you are keeping notes of some sort
<StephenLynx> hm. makes sense.
<StephenLynx> ill try updating the bios
<StephenLynx> it's been going on for too long now.
<Intelo> how to force check fsck next boot. Please tell what you are 100% sure works?
<Intelo> check and fix
<Intelo> the /dev/sda1
<EriC^> Intelo: sudo touch /forcefsck
<Intelo> EriC^,  are you sure it will work?
<EriC^> Intelo: what is /dev/sda1 ?
<Intelo> EriC^,  root /
<EriC^> then yeah it should work
<Intelo> EriC^,  how will I know? I see no message at boot?
<Intelo> I want to force check and auto fix
<EriC^> Intelo: boot into recovery mode from grub, select to fsck
<Intelo> EriC^,  it says first do it, then says its mounted, cannot proceed
<EriC^> Intelo: are you pressing anything in recovery mode like networking etc first?
<Intelo> EriC^, no
<srged> Why am I getting two (very different) values when I test my SSD speed with two different tools (hdparm and dd)  ?
<tatertots> because they are two different tools
<tatertots> try testing two different SSD's with the same tool
<CoolerX> does ubuntu 18.04 installed in headless servers come with any graphical software?
<srged> tatertots: the difference is huge, it cannot be, have a look: https://paste.debian.net/1120064/
<boy1> hi
<boy1> how many use ubuntu mate
<boy1> ?
<boy1> my touch pad is not working any help
<boy1> ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<osse> I've copied and customized a desktop file. But when I start the app from the unity launcher it's recognized as if I use the original desktop file, so that's what appears in the sidebar and that's what I can add to favorites.
<osse> How can I fix this?
<triad> @BluesKaj having fun, you ?
<BluesKaj> odd how users misinterpret the word howdy, it just means hello
<rud0lf> they mistake howdy with yeeehaaaw
<rud0lf> :)
<BluesKaj> watched too many old westerns and misunderstood them too :-)]
<chull> I know there is a command to see which video cards are supported by my hardware .. at least in 19.04. But 1. I can't remember it and this is 18.04. I need a new video card, not for gaming but reading and email, regular stuff. Can someone remind me please?
<chull> well, ok 2. was it's 18.04. I need help?
<ducasse> i've never seen such a command, so i'm not sure what you mean.
<BluesKaj> video cards are hardware...maybe he means which drivers support his gpu
<RadSurfer_> Anyone here using FreeBASIC 32-bit? I have that dreaded "Can't find libtinfo.so.5" issue. Nothing I've tried has worked yet.
<Intelo> how to force check fsck next boot. Please tell what you are 100% sure works?
<RadSurfer_> is it possible to list only LINKS? "sudo ln -s "
<jeremy31> Intelo: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/05/how-to-force-fsck-filesystem.html
<Intelo> jeremy31,  I have read many articles. Looking for working solution experienced by someone
<Intelo> I have this in fstab. but my root is on /dev/sda1  /dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Intelo> # /boot was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<Intelo> UUID=d4fc67cc-b870-42dd-ac68-f1ef2a4f9adf /boot           ext2    defaults        0       2
<__marco> Hello. I am using an Ubuntu Docker image as a building machine. Before running any job I update the OS via apt-get. For bionic and disco the update finishes smoothly but when I update eoan, the package tzdata asks for some input from the user to chose the geographic area. How can I say to dpkg-reconfigure (or whatever is running at that moment) to not ask for any input and maybe also to set up some sensible answer?
<leftyfb> RadSurfer_: find -type l
<RadSurfer_> what?
<__marco> I think it is debconf, not dpkg-reconfigure
<__marco> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<__marco> Please select the geographic area in which you live. Subsequent configuration... etc.
<leftyfb> RadSurfer_: what exactly are you asking for?
<LaurentDumont> I think that's normal for Docker containers.
<RadSurfer_> Trying to get 32-bit FreeBASIC to run under Ubuntu. it can't find libtinfo.so.5
<LaurentDumont> Can you try : NV DEBIAN_FRONTEND noninteractive
<leftyfb> __marco: https://askubuntu.com/questions/909277/avoiding-user-interaction-with-tzdata-when-installing-certbot-in-a-docker-contai
<LaurentDumont> ENV DEBIAN_FRONTEND noninteractive
<__marco> LaurentDumont: leftyfb thank you both
<jwash> hi everyone, i have 2 monitors. I'm trying to apply nvidia-settings like this: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="DP-3: 1920x1080 +0+0 {viewportin=1920x1080, viewportout=1770x1000+93+45}" --assign CurrentMetaMode="DVI-I-1: 1920x1080 +0+0 {viewportin=1920x1080, viewportout=1830x1020+40+20}" . the problem is that it only makes one monitor active. can someone help me correct this?
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to upgrade some software on Ubuntu 19.10, but I get this error. https://pastebin.com/H85N6H80 The file size seems to be different than promised. Any tips?
<Rockwood> hi
<Rockwood> i wanna remove just passphase from my ssh public key
<Rockwood> with it regenerate, is possible?
<Rockwood> without it regenerate, is possible?
<rypervenche> Rockwood: It is possible.
<Rockwood> what command for it?
<Rockwood> rypervenche,
<Ether_Man> Hey. So I was wondering. If I replace the binaries of some installed packages. Would that cause any issues directly? (provided the replacement works and such ofc). And what happens when those packages need updating. Will it just overwrite the binaries or will it start complaining about no longer matching or something like that?
<rypervenche> Check: ssh-keygen -p -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<rypervenche> Or whatever the path to your private key is.
<pragmaticenigma> Ether_Man: That would make your system unsupported in this channel. You should never replace the binaries or any files that are provided through a package repository.
<pragmaticenigma> Ether_Man: It might help to know what you are trying to do, as there is very likely a safer alternative
<LaurentDumont> You can use whatever source for the package. You can also mark the package as "held" within APT.
<Rockwood> git@bitbucket.org: Permission denied (publickey).
<Rockwood> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<Rockwood> why?
<LaurentDumont> Which means it won't be upgraded anymore through the system.
<Rockwood> rypervenche, ssh -Tv git@bitbucket.org is working fine for me
<jeblad> Seems like a buggy update was rolled out late yesterday. It hits the window mangager, and the window decoration becomes unresponsive. Sometimes everything is unresponsive. Any quick fix?
<rypervenche> Rockwood: What's NOT working for you then?
<Ether_Man> pragmaticenigma: well I understand it would become unsupported though I figured I'd ask about how it would react. The reason I'm asking is because I need features from Docker.io that's currently only available by replacing the docker bins with nightly build ones for docker.io itself, and some more custom ones for the cli tools. Specifically in regards to capabilities in Swarm mode
<Rockwood> rypervenche, i am unable to clone my project from git
<Rockwood> its connecting successfully at time this command "ssh -Tv git@bitbucket.org
<Rockwood> "
<Rockwood> rypervenche,
<jeblad> Rockwood, check if you use the correct protocol.
<rypervenche> Rockwood: Do you have an entry in your ~/.ssh/config file? Also, what is the command you are using for your git clone command?
<adrian_1908> Ether_Man: Do the nightlies contain everything? If so, you could instead uninstall the apt one and set up your nightly binaries manually, e.g. in /opt
<adrian_1908> Overwriting the existing binaries is not a good idea, as p.e. said
<jeblad> If you want to clone for a docker image you should use https, as you don't have a valid account for ssh (aka git@…)
<pragmaticenigma> Ether_Man: I would recommend uninstalling the Ubuntu managed ones and installing using the docker.io installers. When using docker.io supplied binaries, they should install to /usr/local/bin and stuff, to avoid conflicting with any of the Ubuntu managed packages
<Ether_Man> adrian_1908: they don't. At least I don't think so. https://master.dockerproject.org/ lists all the files to replace and that doesn't seem to be all.
<Rockwood> jeblad, rypervenche sudo git clone git@bitbucket.org:robdehart/criminalimpulse.git i am using for clone
<Ether_Man> pragmaticenigma: they're not docker.io supplied binaries though. Due to them being bought up recently their releases are on hold.
<rypervenche> Rockwood: Why are you using sudo? When you use sudo you are using the root user's home directory and its ~/.ssh directory.
<pragmaticenigma> Ether_Man: My recommendation is do not manually replace the Ubuntu package managed binaries... If anything else shares those libraries, it will become unstable or fail to launch. (I foolishly did this with Python and several Ubuntu programs no longer work)
<Rockwood> rypervenche, git clone git@bitbucket.org:robdehart/criminalimpulse.git fatal: could not create work tree dir 'criminalimpulse': Permission denied
<Ether_Man> pragmaticenigma: cheers. Will see how I do it then :)
<Rockwood> rypervenche, its not ve permission
<Rockwood> rypervenche, so what should be next?
<rypervenche> Rockwood: Sounds like you're trying to clone the repo into a directory that you don't have the proper permissions in.
<Rockwood> rypervenche, is a good way to give full permission to html folder
<Rockwood> ?
<rypervenche> Rockwood: Personally, I would clone it as your user, and then with sudo copy the directory into your html folder.
<rypervenche> So some place in your normal user's home dir, and then sudo cp -r that dir into your /var/www/html/ directory or wherever you have it set. You may still need to set your permissions correctly afterward, something like sudo chown -R www-data: /var/www/html
<Osmodivs> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 18.04.3 (uname -a
<Osmodivs> Linux Djiin-Mk-IV 5.0.0-37-generic #40~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 14 12:06:39 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Osmodivs> ) I want to use a HUION 610 Pro tablet on my system but in order to make it work I need to install the "linux-headers-3.13.0-29-generic" in doing so, isin't that gonna overide my current kernel?
<leftyfb> Osmodivs: yes, and it's a VERY outdated kernel that shouldn't be used anymore. That kernel was last seen on Ubuntu 12.04 which went unsupported over 2 years ago.
<Osmodivs> leftyfb: So, what do you suggest?
<Osmodivs> I really need this tablet to work
<leftyfb> Osmodivs: contact the company for support. Or run an outdated and unsupport kernel just a tablet
<Osmodivs> company does not support linux...
<Osmodivs> :(
<ioria> Osmodivs, i have no experience with tablets, but we can try something:  paste  'usb-devices | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Osmodivs> https://termbin.com/wlnco
<ioria> Osmodivs, seems usbhid is loaded, not sure is right
<Osmodivs> ioria: Like, not sure if it's loaded correctly?
<ioria> Osmodivs, nope, maybe it not the correct module for that devie :  paste 'lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999'
<ioria> *it's
<Osmodivs> ioria: https://termbin.com/7vap
<ioria> Osmodivs, sudo modprobe -r hid_uclogic
<Osmodivs> ioria: no output
<ioria> Osmodivs, sudo modprobe -v  hid_uclogic
<Osmodivs> ioria: insmod /lib/modules/5.0.0-37-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-uclogic.ko
<ioria> Osmodivs, yes, and works something ?
<Osmodivs> ioria: it just turns the light on the tablet, nothing more
<ioria> Osmodivs, 'dpkg -l | grep linux-module | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Osmodivs> ioria: https://termbin.com/jkgh
<ioria> Osmodivs,  we can try to remove usbhid and reload hid_uclogic; but you'll lose control of some devices that use  usbhid
<Osmodivs> ioria: like what other devices?
<ioria> Osmodivs, Logitech , SIGMACHIP ...
<ioria> Osmodivs, you can simply relaod it btw, it's just for test
<Osmodivs> that's my wireless keyboard...
<Osmodivs> ioria: reloading sounds safer
<Osmodivs> :)
<ioria> Osmodivs, ah, ok
<Osmodivs> how do I reload?
<ioria> Osmodivs, nope, not if it's the keyboard
<pfirsich> hello! is it possible I am not booting Ubuntu through grub? I have a timeout of 0, but even if I hold shift when ubuntu is booting, I don't see a grub boot menu
<ioria> Osmodivs, nvm that; read this : https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers
<Osmodivs> ioria: let me try that
<Osmodivs> ioria: it worked
<Osmodivs> thx
<Osmodivs> :)
<ioria> Osmodivs, very good job
<RadSurfer_> SHOULD anyone be trying to get FreeBASIC 32bit to work under Ubuntu 19.10(64) I now know what is required!
<ioria> RadSurfer_, and why 32 bit ?
<RadSurfer_> because it is popular with FreeBASIC users.
<ioria> RadSurfer_ then you'll need all the 32bit dependencies
<RadSurfer_> It's actually quite simple, and it a tad more than that.
<ioria> RadSurfer_, so what's the problem ?
<RadSurfer_> under ubuntu :386 apparently means "32-bit"
<ioria> you mean 'i386'
<RadSurfer_> I stand corrected, yes.
<RadSurfer_> ioria :: http://dpaste.com/0CRETGR
<ioria> RadSurfer_, yes, sounds correct afaik
<RadSurfer_> Now we know :)
<RadSurfer_> no silly tampering with sym-link stuff.
<ioria> RadSurfer_, you just read the readme.txt  included in the .tar
<RadSurfer_> actually, it makes NO MENTION of manually installing info5:i386
<RadSurfer_> or that you must explicitly supply -i /home/<user>  path
<RadSurfer_> perhaps it is implied by studying install.sh, but not otherwise
<ioria> RadSurfer_,  i think because libtinfo5  is provided as dep by libncurses
<RadSurfer_> not 32-bit by default, no. apparently.
<ioria> maybe
<RadSurfer_> ubuntu keeps things in /usr/lib32
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Folks, I'm connecting an external device as a Microphone, but it doesn't appear in the list of available devices. What is worse - sometimes it works, sometime doesn't. I replaced 3 cables but it hasn't resolved the issue. Also I tried the last cable with Windows and Mic works just perfectly
<OnkelTem> Any ideas>
<OnkelTem> >
<OnkelTem> ? damn this new kbd
<dreamon> hallo. Ubuntu 18.04. i installed automatic drivers with "additional-driver" and it showed me nvidia-340 to be installed. but thats the wrong driver for my graphic card.
<dreamon> I need nvidia390. is it possible to set the right one?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Pastebin  ' sudo lshw -C display ' to confirm the correct driver to install.
<sylvain-2205> hello everyone i have problems using simple-scan : it doesn't detect my scanner. I have an EPSON WF-2750 series. it seems that libsane is not installed properly after checking ubuntu forums. Could someone help me ? Thanks for reading my message. Sylvain
<Pazooza> I learned a long time ago it's best to stick to HP printers with linux. Then you can use the scan tool in HP Toolbox.
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | dreamon
<ubottu> dreamon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/63BtjM5fkv/
<Bashing-om> dreamon: checking.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Confirmed that the card will take the 390 version driver, What release are you on ?
<dreamon> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<dreamon> but sudo ubuntu-drivers list → nvidia-340 it want to install 340 instead of 390
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Hummm 'apt list nvidia-driver-390' says the driver is there in the repo. As I do not do GUI, want to try from terminal to install the 390 version driver?
<dreamon> I used a ppa to install nvidia-390 but I was lost, tring to get work with prime-select. But could install without any errors
<OerHeks> good driver for that card, why do you think 390 will do better?
<dreamon> nvidia-340 installing ran in a lot of error messages
<OerHeks> .. why a driver ppa, that card is not that new
<dreamon> Bashing-om, yes..
<Bashing-om> dreamon: pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' see then if we can get a handle on what is not going on.
<dreamon> sry. I try this since years an tried anything I could
<dreamon> Bashing-om, let me remove my ppa..
<sylvain-2205> hello everyone. i have problems using simple-scan : it doesn't detect my scanner. I have an EPSON WF-2750 series. it seems that libsane is not installed properly after checking ubuntu forums. Could someone help me ? Thanks for reading my message. Sylvain
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YGrqykgV23/
<dreamon> Bashing-om, I used a ppa cause I couldnt install 390 from normal repos.
<dreamon> I think best way is to tell ubuntu to use 390 instead of 340? someone did a mistake by choosing needed driver.
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Presently you show the 390 driver partially installed while there are also configfiles remaining from the 340 version, I suggest we purge all and re-install the driver.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, pse help me, to do this. I sure I made lot of mistakes.
<sylvain-2205> #Bashing-om hello
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Sure - help is what we do :) Let's start by seeing the configfiles. ls -al /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ; ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.
<Bashing-om> sylvain-2205: Hey hewy :D
<dreamon> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/jJJmGCrcHf/
<OerHeks> epson gives image scan v3 downloads ? http://support.epson.net/linux/en/imagescanv3.php
<dreamon> I remove the nvidia.conf and intel.conf one last time..sorry
<sylvain-2205> OerHeks Yes but it has worked previously with simple scan and i want it to work
<Bashing-om> dreamon: OK then we can try ' sudo apt --purge remove nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Reboot to see the effect.
<dreamon> Bashing-om, But ubuntu-drivers autoinstall will install 340
<dreamon> sudo apt --purge remvoe nvidia* → zsh: no matches found: nvidia*
<Bashing-om> dreamon: If it does then there is a package management issue we will need to address. As the latest driver "should" be installed.
<dreamon> ok. its running and it installs 340.. i will post resule
<dreamon> installation failed with errors.. https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/zzRbB6syXt/
<OerHeks> sylvain-2205, remove/rename ~/.cache/simple-scan and reconnect again?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, should I reboot anyway?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: looking.
<dreamon> installing 390 works without issue, I remember
<Bashing-om> dreamon: There are unresolved issues:( .. what shows ' sudo dkms status ' and ' dpkg -l | grep linux-' ?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, did I told you, this is a optimus graphic card in a lenovo laptop
<Bashing-om> dreamon: We;; - I assumed as such from the lshw output :)
<dreamon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/bHyT6Dpxxr/
<dreamon> Bashing-om, do you think 340 is the right one?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: 340 may indeed work - but Nvidia does recommend the 390 driver. The question now is the status of "dkms" ? What shows ' lsmod | grep nvidia ' ?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, no output
<OerHeks> 340 is also the legacy driver.
<sylvain-2205> OerHeks i tried what you told me and sent you a feedback in private
<Bashing-om> dreamon: 340 may indeed work - but Nvidia does recommend the 390 driver. The question now is the status of "dkms" ? What shows ' lsmod | grep nvidia ' ?
<Bashing-om> Oppps dreamon :(
<Bashing-om> !info ubuntu-drivers-common bionic
<ubottu> ubuntu-drivers-common (source: ubuntu-drivers-common): Detect and install additional Ubuntu driver packages. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.5.2.4 (bionic), package size 42 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Bashing-om> dreamon: what shows on your system ' dpkg -l ubuntu-drivers-common ' .
<dreamon> Bashing-om, It wasnt installed. I did now!
<Bashing-om> dreamon: Purge nvidia once more - maybe good too to get rid of all that kernel cruft - carefully ' sudo apt --purge autoremove ' ----- *IF* you are currently booting 4.15.0-72-generic .
<dreamon> uname -a → Linux mydreamon 4.15.0-72-generic
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Now it romoved → libcuda1-340* nvidia-kernel-common-390* nvidia-settings* screen-resolution-extra*
<dreamon> Bashing-om, should I retry? → sudo apt --purge remove nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<dreamon> Bashing-om, It looks better → https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/qNgbvCZZQJ/ But line 43 → dpkg: error: Version »-« wrong Syntax: Revisionsnummer is empty
<dreamon> can we ignore this?
<dreamon> Bashing-om, Or reboot?
<Bashing-om> dreamon: looking :)
<sylvain-2205> i find no real help for my issue with simple scan OerHeks no more answers me
